# EOI submitted club



## auslover

HI guys, 

As the EOI process has already started so i am starting this thread where people can share , Their EOi filing status and issues.

I Filed EOI today with 60 points


----------



## cdeepak76

Dear Seniors,

Is it possible to file EOI for 189 now and later apply for 190? I need to rewrite IELTS as I got 6.5 in Writing to make 7 in each. Till the time I get it can I have my EOI active and once I make 7 in each.
Also if I get 189 positive but I still want to try for 190, will it be allowed to select 190?

Best regards


----------



## nav.mahajan

cdeepak76 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Is it possible to file EOI for 189 now and later apply for 190? I need to rewrite IELTS as I got 6.5 in Writing to make 7 in each. Till the time I get it can I have my EOI active and once I make 7 in each.
> Also if I get 189 positive but I still want to try for 190, will it be allowed to select 190?
> 
> Best regards


You can update you EOI any time.... Right now you can put 190 and 489... after that you can update to 189... when you get 7 each... same is the case with me.. but i have also applied for SS of SA....


----------



## RPGcraze

Could someone please tell me if I can file EOI after applying for 885 visa? I just want to check where do I stand when EOI results are released in August


----------



## sudhakar0204

Hi 

In the skill select it is being given as there are only 1800 positions for the occupational code 2611XX. So that means Australia is going to accept only up to 1800 applicants during the year 2012 - 2013 under all categories of visas like General Skilled, State sponsored , regional sponsored.

If that is the case most of the IT related applicants doesn't get picked for the current year migration?

Regards.........


----------



## nav.mahajan

RPGcraze said:


> Could someone please tell me if I can file EOI after applying for 885 visa? I just want to check where do I stand when EOI results are released in August


You need to check in EOI submission for.... I might have seen it there... now every visa type will be filed from EOI only...


----------



## nav.mahajan

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi
> 
> In the skill select it is being given as there are only 1800 positions for the occupational code 2611XX. So that means Australia is going to accept only up to 1800 applicants during the year 2012 - 2013 under all categories of visas like General Skilled, State sponsored , regional sponsored.
> 
> If that is the case most of the IT related applicants doesn't get picked for the current year migration?
> 
> Regards.........


That's what called occupation ceiling my buddy... when it will reach... a person can't get a visa or SS after that... so need to do hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyy......:eyebrows:


----------



## RPGcraze

nav.mahajan said:


> You need to check in EOI submission for.... I might have seen it there... now every visa type will be filed from EOI only...


885 visa is open till 31st dec 2012 to the people who are onshore. Therefore, I bypassed EOI and applied for 885 permanent residency visa. What I am asking is can i also apply for EOI


----------



## nav.mahajan

RPGcraze said:


> 885 visa is open till 31st dec 2012 to the people who are onshore. Therefore, I bypassed EOI and applied for 885 permanent residency visa. What I am asking is can i also apply for EOI


Sorry misinterpreted your question.... you can go for either option.. Either EOI or on shore visa option till this year end... so you need to think with what your chances are more likely.... got for that.....


----------



## stomar11

It is the Test report Form number, at the bottom right corner of your result sheet.


----------



## varuni

*Occupation Ceiling - Worth panicking?*

Thanks for all your valuable information on EOI process, pitfalls and status. Educated myself on the status in an hours time.

I have an alternate view to the occupation ceiling. I am sure that the DIAC had these occupation ceilings internally even till July-2012. The only change that I see is that it is made public. Hence, so far we were not worrying since 'ignorance was bliss'.
Or am I missing something?

Should we really panic about these ceilings? 

About myself: I am an electronic engineer and have just applied for Skill assessment. My occupation has a ceiling of 480. So I am trying to be optimistic...

Thanks,
Varun


----------



## jogiyogi

Mine is 22603th EOI.
Current Score 186 Eligible, 65 for 190 and 70 for 489

Would be applying for State sponsorship once I have good score in IELTS.
--------------------------------------------------
ACS +ve: 24-Feb-2012 | IELTS: 6 each |


----------



## hahamed

varuni said:


> Thanks for all your valuable information on EOI process, pitfalls and status. Educated myself on the status in an hours time.
> 
> I have an alternate view to the occupation ceiling. I am sure that the DIAC had these occupation ceilings internally even till July-2012. The only change that I see is that it is made public. Hence, so far we were not worrying since 'ignorance was bliss'.
> Or am I missing something?
> 
> Should we really panic about these ceilings?
> 
> About myself: I am an electronic engineer and have just applied for Skill assessment. My occupation has a ceiling of 480. So I am trying to be optimistic...
> 
> Thanks,
> Varun



If i were u, i'd try some other code. since u said u just applied.


----------



## OZ12

sachin1 said:


> Ohh Yeah Got it now. I have applied to this Visa Class:
> 
> Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 186) (Permanent)
> N/A
> 
> The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed.
> 
> This doesn't fall under points System. Thanks for the clarification.




Do you need Skill Assessment from ACS and IELTS Score in hand before you submit EOI for Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 186) (Permanent).Please advice.

My ACS is pending and I am taking IELTS on Aug 4 and will submit EOI for 190.

Can I submit EOI for ENS now and update my EOI to 190 once i receive my ACS and IELTS score.


----------



## qwessjay

Hi everyone, I was wondering if someone can help me out.
Ive filled out a EoI, but at the end of it all my points score only comes out at 40.
Im a 24yr old English Citizen, which should get me 45 point right off the bat.
Am I missing something?


----------



## auslover

qwessjay said:


> Hi everyone, I was wondering if someone can help me out.
> Ive filled out a EoI, but at the end of it all my points score only comes out at 40.
> Im a 24yr old English Citizen, which should get me 45 point right off the bat.
> Am I missing something?


hey can you gimmi the following details:

IELTS score

Highest education 

work exp


----------



## auslover

OZ12 said:


> Do you need Skill Assessment from ACS and IELTS Score in hand before you submit EOI for Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 186) (Permanent).Please advice.
> 
> My ACS is pending and I am taking IELTS on Aug 4 and will submit EOI for 190.
> 
> Can I submit EOI for ENS now and update my EOI to 190 once i receive my ACS and IELTS score.


You need ACS and IELTS to submit EOI for any type of Visa.


----------



## qwessjay

auslover said:


> hey can you gimmi the following details:
> 
> IELTS score
> 
> Highest education
> 
> work exp


I dont have and IELTS score as I am an English citizen

Bachelor of Science

July 2011 - April 2012 Stress Engineer at Bertrandt GmbH, Germany
April 2012 - Current Stress Engineer at Altair Engineering, UK


----------



## catmonkey

You get 25 points for your age, 0 for English, 15 for degree , have you had an assessment on your profession?, if you need extra points you will have to take the IELTS, my husband has to do it to get extra points and were English.


----------



## qwessjay

ok, sorry everyone, ive figure out why it wasn't calculating properly. Due the constant service interruptions, it was skipping pages.
Thank you for the help


----------



## Aussie_Venkat

Hi Guys
I am planning to apply for ACS... anybody got any idea on what would be the ANZSCO code if i am graduated as Bachelor of Engineering in Electrical and Electronics and have 5yrs 10 months as SAP Consultant in IT Industry?
Venkat


----------



## wanttomove

varuni said:


> Thanks for all your valuable information on EOI process, pitfalls and status. Educated myself on the status in an hours time.
> 
> I have an alternate view to the occupation ceiling. I am sure that the DIAC had these occupation ceilings internally even till July-2012. The only change that I see is that it is made public. Hence, so far we were not worrying since 'ignorance was bliss'.
> Or am I missing something?
> 
> Should we really panic about these ceilings?
> 
> About myself: I am an electronic engineer and have just applied for Skill assessment. My occupation has a ceiling of 480. So I am trying to be optimistic...
> 
> Thanks,
> Varun


I definitely agree with you.. Before July 2012, where were these occupational ceilings? It used to seem as everyone who had a pass score, got his visa application in progress....


----------



## stomar11

Hi Venkat,
You will be falling under code 261312 DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER and I am afraid you will have to go through RPL route, since your degree does not match with your current profession.
Do let me know if you need any other info.
STomar


----------



## destinationaustralia

varuni said:


> Thanks for all your valuable information on EOI process, pitfalls and status. Educated myself on the status in an hours time.
> 
> I have an alternate view to the occupation ceiling. I am sure that the DIAC had these occupation ceilings internally even till July-2012. The only change that I see is that it is made public. Hence, so far we were not worrying since 'ignorance was bliss'.
> Or am I missing something?
> 
> Should we really panic about these ceilings?
> 
> About myself: I am an electronic engineer and have just applied for Skill assessment. My occupation has a ceiling of 480. So I am trying to be optimistic...
> 
> Thanks,
> Varun


You are quite right. Occupation ceilings have always been there. The difference this time, is that it has become more transparent. So not to worry too much about occupation ceilings. The current changes are only for an initial screening of applicants. After that it would be the same process as before. Although the assessment process is bound to become faster, it may not be necessary that an invitation in, say August, result in a visa grant earlier than one in September. 

Cheers!


----------



## deepuz

*Help Please !!!*

senior expats....

quick help !!! im applying for ACS Skill assessment..

Qualification - BE Computer Science ( ICT major right?)
Exp- 6 years BA-261111

Which application type should I select..
Option 3 - General skill assessment ( $400)
Option 4 - Recognition letter ( $450)
Option 5 - RPL Assessment –Recognition of Prior Learning ($450).

Option 3 says - This is a general skills application for applicants with at least a tertiary ICT qualification and at least 2 years Professional ICT experience.

Option 4 says - This is for applicants that already hold a skills assessment and require recognition of their ICT qualifications and/or employment experience to submit to DIAC for Migration purposes.

Option 5 says : This application is for applicants without an ICT qualification. It provides the opportunity to demonstrate that the applicant has acquired a level of knowledge equivalent to that of a formal tertiary ICT qualification.


I'm struck with option 3 - General skills assessment...

But can you guyz please confirm...

thanks,


----------



## wanttomove

deepuz said:


> senior expats....
> 
> quick help !!! im applying for ACS Skill assessment..
> 
> Qualification - BE Computer Science ( ICT major right?)
> Exp- 6 years BA-261111
> 
> Which application type should I select..
> Option 3 - General skill assessment ( $400)
> Option 4 - Recognition letter ( $450)
> Option 5 - RPL Assessment –Recognition of Prior Learning ($450).
> 
> Option 3 says - This is a general skills application for applicants with at least a tertiary ICT qualification and at least 2 years Professional ICT experience.
> 
> Option 4 says - This is for applicants that already hold a skills assessment and require recognition of their ICT qualifications and/or employment experience to submit to DIAC for Migration purposes.
> 
> Option 5 says : This application is for applicants without an ICT qualification. It provides the opportunity to demonstrate that the applicant has acquired a level of knowledge equivalent to that of a formal tertiary ICT qualification.
> 
> 
> I'm struck with option 3 - General skills assessment...
> 
> But can you guyz please confirm...
> 
> thanks,


Definitely, u would select Option 3 As your are applying for a general Skills assessment....


----------



## stomar11

Hi deepuz, 
Yes you will be filing under section 3 General one.
My exp with ACS, file a very clean application with minimal number of statutory declarations, preferably send company's letters, no need for any pay slip, joining letters etc, just exp letters from companies which has the following very clearly mentioned 
1. Full Time employer
2 Joining date
3 Release date( for previous employers)
4 Role
5 Responsibility 
6 Technology set
In nutshell clear and less documentation is the key.
And believe me you will get assessment done in 3 weeks(after your documents reach to them)
ACS folks are on fire these days.


----------



## sudhakar0204

wanttomove said:


> Definitely, u would select Option 3 As your are applying for a general Skills assessment....


"Limit on State Sponsorship nominations for July
6 July 2012
The Department of Immigration and Citizenship has allocated Western Australia a limited number of nominations for State Sponsorship through SkillSelect in the month of July.

Once this limit has been reached, outstanding applications for State Sponsorship will be held until more places become available.

If you have lodged an application under transitional arrangements, this limit will not apply and applications will be assessed as normal.

For more information please contact Skilled Migration Western Australia at [email protected]"

This news is posted in western australia migration site. How to know how many slots available for ICT BA Category?

Regards


----------



## deepuz

*thanks*



stomar11 said:


> Hi deepuz,
> Yes you will be filing under section 3 General one.
> My exp with ACS, file a very clean application with minimal number of statutory declarations, preferably send company's letters, no need for any pay slip, joining letters etc, just exp letters from companies which has the following very clearly mentioned
> 1. Full Time employer
> 2 Joining date
> 3 Release date( for previous employers)
> 4 Role
> 5 Responsibility
> 6 Technology set
> In nutshell clear and less documentation is the key.
> And believe me you will get assessment done in 3 weeks(after your documents reach to them)
> ACS folks are on fire these days.



Thanks Stomar..

list of docs im gonna attach is 

- Passport copy ( Certified)
- Educational documents ( Certified)
- Certified copies of exp letter with roles and responsibilities( worked with 3 companies, technology and tool sets are not mentioned in it, is that okay)

any other documents do you think I need to submit?
payslips, offer letter, resignation acceptance letter, promotion letter, etc...?


----------



## nav.mahajan

deepuz said:


> Thanks Stomar..
> 
> list of docs im gonna attach is
> 
> - Passport copy ( Certified)
> - Educational documents ( Certified)
> - Certified copies of exp letter with roles and responsibilities( worked with 3 companies, technology and tool sets are not mentioned in it, is that okay)
> 
> any other documents do you think I need to submit?
> payslips, offer letter, resignation acceptance letter, promotion letter, etc...?


No need to submit docs mentioned in other... They have specifically mentioned that only experience letter is required. offer letter, pay slip and promotion letter will not help in Evaluation.


----------



## wanttomove

deepuz said:


> Thanks Stomar..
> 
> list of docs im gonna attach is
> 
> - Passport copy ( Certified)
> - Educational documents ( Certified)
> - Certified copies of exp letter with roles and responsibilities( worked with 3 companies, technology and tool sets are not mentioned in it, is that okay)
> 
> any other documents do you think I need to submit?
> payslips, offer letter, resignation acceptance letter, promotion letter, etc...?


If u are applying online then it will ask you for the documents as u r filling the application form. It requires only Employer Reference letters these letters must include detailed job description/duties.


----------



## 161965

Hello Experts,

This query of mine, may sound a bit trivial , but please take your 2 mins to help me in clearing some doubts.

When we submit the EOI all of us must have got the eligibility with certain number of points mentioned against each visa subclass we had opted (eg: 189, 190, 489 etc).
Now each of them could show different points mentioned against them.
Say For subclass 189 if you were shown you have 60 points , For subclass190 you might have got 65 points and likewise 70 for 489 etc.

We all are aware about the occupation ceiling and the point based system which skill select uses to send us invitations by now. However, my query is if we are eligible for 189,190 and 489 simultaneously with 60,65 and 70 points respectively, how would the skill select decide which among the 3 these scores are to be used for issuing an invite?

Would it choose the subclass with maximum points (In the present case 489) or would it prioritize the invitation based on the priority of the subclasses. For eg 189 and 190 are of higher priority than 489 subclass.

Or would it just ignore the subclasses chosen and issue based on only the maximum points among all the scores along with the date/time based ranking.

Please help me understand the query. If the question isnt clear yet, do let me know I will mention my real time situation currently.

Regards,
Girish Baliga


----------



## stomar11

The docs you have mentioned are perfect, no resignation letter, no pay slip , yes you can add the relieving letter you got when you left previous companies.
As I told you that keep it simple and keep the doc list minimal, they like it that way.
STomar


----------



## stomar11

deepuz said:


> Thanks Stomar..
> 
> list of docs im gonna attach is
> 
> - Passport copy ( Certified)
> - Educational documents ( Certified)
> - Certified copies of exp letter with roles and responsibilities( worked with 3 companies, technology and tool sets are not mentioned in it, is that okay)
> 
> any other documents do you think I need to submit?
> payslips, offer letter, resignation acceptance letter, promotion letter, etc...?


The docs you have mentioned are perfect, no resignation letter, no pay slip , yes you can add the relieving letter you got when you left previous companies.
As I told you that keep it simple and keep the doc list minimal, they like it that way.
STomar


----------



## thewall

Any VIC SS folk here.

VIC SS seem to have received 1st set of Invitations today


----------



## Destination Journey

thewall said:


> Any VIC SS folk here.
> 
> VIC SS seem to have received 1st set of Invitations today


Yeah I got it!


----------



## sudhakar0204

thewall said:


> Any VIC SS folk here.
> 
> VIC SS seem to have received 1st set of Invitations today


hi

Where did you check this. could you please let me know the link...

Regards


----------



## thewall

Destination Journey said:


> Yeah I got it!



WOW - Lucky winner !

Would u mind sharing some details, does it come from DIAC ?

EOI ID: in k like 7k ?
Subclass: 190/489?
Occupation:
Point:
Invitation Date:


----------



## Destination Journey

thewall said:


> WOW - Lucky winner !
> 
> Would u mind sharing some details, does it come from DIAC ?
> 
> EOI ID: in k like 7k ?
> Subclass: 190/489?
> Occupation:
> Point:
> Invitation Date:


EOI ID: 8k
Subclass: 190
Occupation: Software Tester
Point: 70
Invitation Date: 6-7-2012

But having a problem that skill select is not showing button for "Apply for Visa" on home page


----------



## thewall

Destination Journey said:


> EOI ID: 8k
> Subclass: 190
> Occupation: Software Tester
> Point: 70
> Invitation Date: 6-7-2012
> 
> But having a problem that skill select is not showing button for "Apply for Visa" on home page


So automated email comes from SKILLSELECT & Invitation shown in *Correspondence page*? Did u contact DIAC technical support?

Good luck!


----------



## Destination Journey

thewall said:


> So automated email comes from SKILLSELECT & Invitation shown in *Correspondence page*? Did u contact DIAC technical support?
> 
> Good luck!


Yeah I contacted them on their support page. Did anyone else face this issue?


----------



## sudhakar0204

Hi

Any idea when the WA going to start giving the state sponsorships. Today they have published a news item that they got limited number of nominations from DIAC for WA SS.

Seems that they are going to start giving the nominations.

Regards


----------



## thewall

sudhakar0204 said:


> Hi
> 
> Any idea when the WA going to start giving the state sponsorships. Today they have published a news item that they got limited number of nominations from DIAC for WA SS.
> 
> Seems that they are going to start giving the nominations.
> 
> Regards



But they told me their New Criteria is not ready until next week :confused2: I didnt want to risk applying without having a look at guidelines


----------



## ShariqQamar

thewall said:


> But they told me their New Criteria is not ready until next week :confused2: I didnt want to risk applying without having a look at guidelines


I got the same email from them.


----------



## ShariqQamar

Although I have not received any invitation till now. But if an invitation is sent then what is the next step. I think we can only apply for the visa after August list.


----------



## thewall

i think 190 & 489 will get as soon as approved by State & Valid EOI ID given to State in advance


----------



## ShariqQamar

thewall said:


> i think 190 & 489 will get as soon as approved by State & Valid EOI ID given to State in advance


Congrats.


----------



## tarun3kumar

*ACS + Description of Duties Performed*

Hello All,

The Skill assessment guideline - 

http://www.acs.org.au/public/ska/docs/Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants - Paperless V2.pdf

states that -

Each skilled employment reference must contain –
 Start & Finish Dates of Employment
 Description of Duties Performed
 Hours worked - Full time or Part time
 Country where Employment was Completed
 Company Letterhead and signed by the author

I have all these details in my experience letters but not the "Description of Duties Performed". This is some thing which is mentioned in employment letter. Which is indeed a huge doc. I was thinking to upload only experience letter from my employer, is this going to be a problem that my experience does not describe Description of Duties Performed? Please suggest.

Thanks in advance
Tarun K


----------



## nav.mahajan

tarun3kumar said:


> Hello All,
> 
> The Skill assessment guideline -
> 
> http://www.acs.org.au/public/ska/docs/Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants - Paperless V2.pdf
> 
> states that -
> 
> Each skilled employment reference must contain –
>  Start & Finish Dates of Employment
>  Description of Duties Performed
>  Hours worked - Full time or Part time
>  Country where Employment was Completed
>  Company Letterhead and signed by the author
> 
> I have all these details in my experience letters but not the "Description of Duties Performed". This is some thing which is mentioned in employment letter. Which is indeed a huge doc. I was thinking to upload only experience letter from my employer, is this going to be a problem that my experience does not describe Description of Duties Performed? Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Tarun K


You need to get it on your experience letter..... otherwise its of no use to access your profile... so get it from your employer.....


----------



## ShariqQamar

tarun3kumar said:


> Hello All,
> 
> states that -
> 
> Each skilled employment reference must contain –
>  Start & Finish Dates of Employment
>  Description of Duties Performed
>  Hours worked - Full time or Part time
>  Country where Employment was Completed
>  Company Letterhead and signed by the author
> 
> I have all these details in my experience letters but not the "Description of Duties Performed". This is some thing which is mentioned in employment letter. Which is indeed a huge doc. I was thinking to upload only experience letter from my employer, is this going to be a problem that my experience does not describe Description of Duties Performed? Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Tarun K



You should show/upload your employment letter also or you should contact your previous/current employer to issue you a reference letter on which your duties are listed.


----------



## dimedak

Hi,

I have seen that somebody already asked about applying for ENS186 visa without ILTS test. I have the same problem. I have positive skill assessment, but ILTS is not good in all components ( 5.5 sp, 7 wr, 6 read, 6 list -overal 6,5) . Could I apply for 186 and write so.. Meanvile I wil get better score and upload it, and even aske for 190, 489 visas.. 

Is it easy to upload? 

Any suggestions?


----------



## ShariqQamar

dimedak said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have seen that somebody already asked about applying for ENS186 visa without ILTS test. I have the same problem. I have positive skill assessment, but ILTS is not good in all components ( 5.5 sp, 7 wr, 6 read, 6 list -overal 6,5) . Could I apply for 186 and write so.. Meanvile I wil get better score and upload it, and even aske for 190, 489 visas..
> 
> Is it easy to upload?
> 
> Any suggestions?


The English language level you must satisfy will depend on the stream you apply for.
• Temporary Residence Transition stream applicants must possess vocational English. This is equivalent to a minimum IELTS score of 5 in each of the 4 test components of speaking, listening, writing and reading.
• Direct Entry stream applicants must possess competent English, which is equivalent to a minimum IELTS score of 6 on each of the 4 test components.
• Agreement stream applicants will need to meet the English language requirement specified in the relevant agreement for the position.

You may still be able to satisfy the English language requirement if you do not have a recent IELTS result, provided you have other legally prescribed evidence or if you are considered to be exempt. 

If you have been sponsored by an employer through the Agreement stream, exemptions to the English requirement will only be possible if this is allowed within the relevant agreement.
Even if you qualify for an English language exemption, you must pay the second instalment of the visa application charge if you do not have at least functional English.


----------



## indijane

Hey All,



I submitted my EOI on the 1st of July, under 189 with 80 points. Occupation - Social Worker. Are there any other applicants here in the same occupation?


----------



## 161965

REPOST


Hello Experts,

This query of mine, may sound a bit trivial , but please take your 2 mins to help me in clearing some doubts.

When we submit the EOI all of us must have got the eligibility with certain number of points mentioned against each visa subclass we had opted (eg: 189, 190, 489 etc).
Now each of them could show different points mentioned against them.
Say For subclass 189 if you were shown you have 60 points , For subclass190 you might have got 65 points and likewise 70 for 489 etc.

We all are aware about the occupation ceiling and the point based system which skill select uses to send us invitations by now. However, my query is if we are eligible for 189,190 and 489 simultaneously with 60,65 and 70 points respectively, how would the skill select decide which among the 3 these scores are to be used for issuing an invite?

Would it choose the subclass with maximum points (In the present case 489) or would it prioritize the invitation based on the priority of the subclasses. For eg 189 and 190 are of higher priority than 489 subclass.

Or would it just ignore the subclasses chosen and issue based on only the maximum points among all the scores along with the date/time based ranking.

Please help me understand the query. If the question isnt clear yet, do let me know I will mention my real time situation currently.

Regards,
Girish Baliga


----------



## thewall

u have mixed up.

Point ranking applies to 189, rest all nomination based


----------



## shikharjain

Hi Guys

I have just finished submitting my EOI under 189 with 65 points.

JOB CODE: 261111

EOI ID: 94102

Cheers

---------------

IELTS: R:8.5, L:8.5, S:7.0, W: 7.5 | ACS Applied: 28th May | ACS +ve : 27th June


----------



## code_artist

Submitted July 2nd, and I guess my score is 60 for 189 and 65 for 190. I know something awesome will come down the road


----------



## Sobman72

code_artist said:


> Submitted July 2nd, and I guess my score is 60 for 189 and 65 for 190. I know something awesome will come down the road


Which state sponseship have you applied for?


----------



## ir.malik

Hi. Can we apply for 190 without yet having SS approval from any state? Please guide. Someone?


----------



## Sobman72

ir.malik said:


> Hi. Can we apply for 190 without yet having SS approval from any state? Please guide. Someone?


Yes, you can apply for 190 with out having SS approval. But afterwords you have to apply separately for the SS to the selected state. If you select any(state) then you have to wait till any state chose you for the nomination.

For example, I don't have SS approval, but I appled for EOI for 190, selected SA for state nomination, then I have appled for SS for SA on their website, one more thing you need to provide the EOI number at the time on request of SS.

Hope this will help.


----------



## ir.malik

Sobman72 said:


> Yes, you can apply for 190 with out having SS approval. But afterwords you have to apply separately for the SS to the selected state. If you select any(state) then you have to wait till any state chose you for the nomination.
> 
> For example, I don't have SS approval, but I appled for EOI for 190, selected SA for state nomination, then I have appled for SS for SA on their website, one more thing you need to provide the EOI number at the time on request of SS.
> 
> Hope this will help.


Thanks.

I applied for VIC SS on 9th June. At that time there was no EOI but the visa type was selected as 190. Do u think I should submit EOI now and then email VIC my EOI number?


----------



## 161965

thewall said:


> u have mixed up.
> 
> Point ranking applies to 189, rest all nomination based


Is 489 Relative Sponsored is also Nomination based? Doesnt it consider ranking before sending invite to apply. I have applied for 489 relative sponsored class with my points reaching 70. Any idea if I can expect one to come soon?


----------



## RPGcraze

Girish Baliga said:


> Is 489 Relative Sponsored is also Nomination based? Doesnt it consider ranking before sending invite to apply. I have applied for 489 relative sponsored class with my points reaching 70. Any idea if I can expect one to come soon?


Just like 189, Invitation for 489 is sent out depending on point test criteria ( the only difference is that you can get 10 points if a relative nominates you, and that this visa can lead to permanent residency and not give you one itself) . In my opinion, majority of 489 applicants will be having 70 points; guess you will have to wait and see how it goes.


----------



## thewall

Girish Baliga said:


> Is 489 Relative Sponsored is also Nomination based? Doesnt it consider ranking before sending invite to apply. I have applied for 489 relative sponsored class with my points reaching 70. Any idea if I can expect one to come soon?



Priority Group 1&2: 187 RSMS & 186 ENS: Nomination from Employer, EOI Optional
Priority Group 3: 190 SS & 489 SS: Nomination from State, EOI Mandetory 
Priority Group 4: 189 Indy & 489 FS: Ranking & Ceiling limits, EOI Mandetory

note 190 gives u additional 5 points & 489 adds 10 xtra points



Hope it helps


----------



## Sahrear

thewall said:


> So automated email comes from SKILLSELECT & Invitation shown in *Correspondence page*? Did u contact DIAC technical support?
> 
> Good luck!


Hi, Congratulation!

Did you apply separately for Victoria SS after EOI? Or have you applied before 1st July for Vitoria SS and later applied for EOI? 

Did you mention in EOI that you are interested for Victoria SS?

I will apply today for Victoria SS (already submitted EOI with "any" in state sponsorship), so will be a great help if you can kind give few minutes to answer above.

Regards
Sahrear


----------



## Sahrear

Destination Journey said:


> Yeah I got it!


Hi, Congratulation!

Did you apply separately for Victoria SS after EOI? Or have you applied before 1st July for Vitoria SS and later applied for EOI? 

Did you mention in EOI that you are interested for Victoria SS?

I will apply today for Victoria SS (already submitted EOI with "any" in state sponsorship), so will be a great help if you can kind give few minutes to answer above.

Regards
Sahrear


----------



## Rekha Raman

RPGcraze said:


> Just like 189, Invitation for 489 is sent out depending on point test criteria ( the only difference is that you can get 10 points if a relative nominates you, and that this visa can lead to permanent residency and not give you one itself) . In my opinion, majority of 489 applicants will be having 70 points; guess you will have to wait and see how it goes.


RPGraze,

for relative nomination u get only 5 points and not 10, 10 points is only get for regional sponsored.

Rekha


----------



## thewall

Sahrear said:


> Hi, Congratulation!
> 
> Did you apply separately for Victoria SS after EOI? Or have you applied before 1st July for Vitoria SS and later applied for EOI?
> 
> Did you mention in EOI that you are interested for Victoria SS?
> 
> I will apply today for Victoria SS (already submitted EOI with "any" in state sponsorship), so will be a great help if you can kind give few minutes to answer above.
> 
> Regards
> Sahrear



:confused2: dont congrate me, I think i will be heading WA. I wish i could apply VIC SS - but I didnt get positive assessment in the VIC SS Occupation, so I withdrew VIC SS.

But yes, VIC is well organized - they already sent out approvals for Invitation to be sent by DIAC, they r the only state probably allowing 176 SS for 190 SS

Goodluck


----------



## thewall

Rekha Raman said:


> RPGraze,
> 
> for relative nomination u get only 5 points and not 10, 10 points is only get for regional sponsored.
> 
> Rekha



I dont think so,

489 FS is also 10 point like 489 SS, 

see *here*


----------



## Ajit

Is the state sponsorship south Australian visa (489 provisional) only for recent graduates ?.Am an IT professional from India . will I be eligible for sponsorship ?


----------



## kdominguez

Sobman72 said:


> Yes, you can apply for 190 with out having SS approval. But afterwords you have to apply separately for the SS to the selected state. If you select any(state) then you have to wait till any state chose you for the nomination.
> 
> For example, I don't have SS approval, but I appled for EOI for 190, selected SA for state nomination, then I have appled for SS for SA on their website, one more thing you need to provide the EOI number at the time on request of SS.
> 
> Hope this will help.


Hi,

Do i have to wait for eoi to be picked and get invitation to apply from DIAC before applying for state sponsorship? 
Or after EOI gets submitted, I can straight away apply for state sponsorship?

Please advice. Thanks in advance?


----------



## auslover

kdominguez said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do i have to wait for eoi to be picked and get invitation to apply from DIAC before applying for state sponsorship?
> Or after EOI gets submitted, I can straight away apply for state sponsorship?
> 
> Please advice. Thanks in advance?


Hey,

You can just file EOI and then straight away apply for Sate Sponsorship.


----------



## kdominguez

auslover said:


> Hey,
> 
> You can just file EOI and then straight away apply for Sate Sponsorship.


Thanks auslover. Then if State approves our application then DIAC will invite us to apply?


----------



## ir.malik

Hi

Does anyone know the difference between;

Database and Systems Administrator, ICT security Specialist -- 262100
and
ICT Security Specialist -- 262112

I have ACS skills Assessment for 262112 but If I see the occupational ceilings , there's 262100 listed. Can I apply EOI for 262100?


----------



## auslover

kdominguez said:


> Thanks auslover. Then if State approves our application then DIAC will invite us to apply?


Yes,this is said as per the various official websites of states and DIAC.

Rest if i get a invite , as i have positive SS, only then i would be to garuntee you.

Some people recently got invite after they got positive SS from Victoria


----------



## kdominguez

auslover said:


> Yes,this is said as per the various official websites of states and DIAC.
> 
> Rest if i get a invite , as i have positive SS, only then i would be to garuntee you.
> 
> Some people recently got invite after they got positive SS from Victoria


Wow. when did you apply for SS and when did you get positive SS ? Is it after july 1- after you submitted your EOI? Or you already have it approved prior to july 1?


----------



## auslover

kdominguez said:


> Wow. when did you apply for SS and when did you get positive SS ? Is it after july 1- after you submitted your EOI? Or you already have it approved prior to july 1?


Kindly refer to my signature.


----------



## kdominguez

auslover said:


> Kindly refer to my signature.


Oops sorry. I'm using a phone app and signature is not visible. I cheked on my laptop. So u have it prior to july 1. Let me know when u get the invite. Good luck! And thanks for the replies.


----------



## auslover

kdominguez said:


> Oops sorry. I'm using a phone app and signature is not visible. I cheked on my laptop. So u have it prior to july 1. Let me know when u get the invite. Good luck! And thanks for the replies.


I too use a mobile app. 
You can see signatures also on the app 
You have to goto more-settings-forumreading options-show signature set it to ON.


----------



## ir.malik

Oops can't find the option on android app!!


----------



## auslover

ir.malik said:


> Oops can't find the option on android app!!


Its on iphone . Maybe somewere else on android


----------



## miyur

Android app doesnt have it or may be recent version has it.


----------



## RPGcraze

Rekha Raman said:


> RPGraze,
> 
> for relative nomination u get only 5 points and not 10, 10 points is only get for regional sponsored.
> 
> Rekha


Isn't 489 visa associated only with family members living in regional areas?
If you look at its features it states that

This points-based visa is for skilled workers who are nominated by a state or territory or s*ponsored by an eligible relative living in a designated area in Australia.*
The visa is valid for four years, and a visa holder must live and work in a specified regional area.


----------



## joluwarrior

What is the required points pass mark for subclass 189 ?


----------



## RPGcraze

joluwarrior said:


> What is the required points pass mark for subclass 189 ?


You can submit EOI for 189 if you score 60 points or more


----------



## auslover

joluwarrior said:


> What is the required points pass mark for subclass 189 ?


Pass marks for all the subclasses including 189 is 60 now .

But , you can't apply visa directly when you have 60 . You will need a invite .

If you are offshore .


----------



## deepuz

joluwarrior said:


> What is the required points pass mark for subclass 189 ?


60 points


----------



## thewall

RPGcraze said:


> Isn't 489 visa associated only with family members living in regional areas?
> If you look at its features it states that
> 
> This points-based visa is for skilled workers who are nominated by a state or territory or s*ponsored by an eligible relative living in a designated area in Australia.*
> The visa is valid for four years, and a visa holder must live and work in a specified regional area.



Both 489 SS & 489 FS has 10 points, only difference is 489 SS processing priority is PG3, whereas FS is PG4. Obviously for any applicant, 489 will get highest in point ranking than 189, 190

cheers


----------



## destinationaustralia

thewall said:


> Both 489 SS & 489 FS has 10 points, only difference is 489 SS processing priority is PG3, whereas FS is PG4. Obviously for any applicant, 489 will get highest in point ranking than 189, 190
> 
> cheers


and added to this..... in 489 FS one has to stay in the *Designated Area* whereas for 489 SS the stay obligation would be a *Regional Area*. PG3 and PG4 were associated with the pre-July scheme of visa 475. Not sure whether it would be the same under SkillSelect. However FS will be considered under the Skilled Australian Sponsored Quota which is limited whereas for SS this limitation would not be there.

Also under Skill Select there is no FS in 190 unlike 5 points under the old 176 version.

Cheers!


----------



## prgopala

thewall said:


> :confused2: dont congrate me, I think i will be heading WA. I wish i could apply VIC SS - but I didnt get positive assessment in the VIC SS Occupation, so I withdrew VIC SS.
> 
> But yes, VIC is well organized - they already sent out approvals for Invitation to be sent by DIAC, they r the only state probably allowing 176 SS for 190 SS
> 
> Goodluck


So how did you withdraw the VIC SS? Did you already get a ack from VIC for your ss and you communicated through email?
I also have to withdraw one of the online application for VIC SS because i have submitted 2 of them. But strangely i have not yet recieved ack for any of the app, the first one was submitted on 22nd june(more than 2 weeks now).


----------



## thewall

prgopala said:


> So how did you withdraw the VIC SS? Did you already get a ack from VIC for your ss and you communicated through email?
> I also have to withdraw one of the online application for VIC SS because i have submitted 2 of them. But strangely i have not yet recieved ack for any of the app, the first one was submitted on 22nd june(more than 2 weeks now).



Send ref number, request to withdraw.
Some state like SA, WA dont approve SS, if u have open application with other state


----------



## prgopala

I have a question.
I have 8.5 years of IT experience in the same company but spread across two different field (software developer & DBA). 
Now ACS has also assessed me as below
---------------------------------------------------------

Dates: *12/03 - 12/08 (5yrs 0mths)*
Position: Software Developer/Team Leader
Employer: XXXXX
Country: XXXXX

*Dates: 01/09 - 05/12 (0yrs 0mths)*
*Position: Database Administrator - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO*
Employer: XXXXX
Country: XXXXX
---------------------------------------------------------

My question is when applying in skillselect how should i show my experience?
Should it be 2 entries for each duration with same designation and other details except that the differentiating factor would be answer to question 'in nominated occupation' as yes for the first entry and no for the second one.
Well the reason for this question is obviously related to the points. With 8 years experience i get 75 points for 189 visa and with 5 years experience i get 70 points for 189 visa.


----------



## prgopala

thewall said:


> Send ref number, request to withdraw.
> Some state like SA, WA dont approve SS, if u have open application with other state


Well thats the thing, I have not yet recieved any ACK from VIC for both the SS. So how do i tell them? Anyways, let them come back with ACK and then i will communicate.


----------



## thewall

prgopala said:


> I have a question.
> I have 8.5 years of IT experience in the same company but spread across two different field (software developer & DBA).
> Now ACS has also assessed me as below
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Dates: *12/03 - 12/08 (5yrs 0mths)*
> Position: Software Developer/Team Leader
> Employer: XXXXX
> Country: XXXXX
> 
> *Dates: 01/09 - 05/12 (0yrs 0mths)*
> *Position: Database Administrator - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO*
> Employer: XXXXX
> Country: XXXXX
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> My question is when applying in skillselect how should i show my experience?
> Should it be 2 entries for each duration with same designation and other details except that the differentiating factor would be answer to question 'in nominated occupation' as yes for the first entry and no for the second one.
> Well the reason for this question is obviously related to the points. With 8 years experience i get 75 points for 189 visa and with 5 years experience i get 70 points for 189 visa.


U will get point for 5 years with this Assessment & ANZSCO code.

Just mention lower one is *not Closely related *to your code aa assessed by ACS


----------



## prgopala

thewall said:


> U will get point for 5 years with this Assessment & ANZSCO code.
> 
> Just mention lower one is *not Closely related *to your code aa assessed by ACS


SO basically i have to put in two entries in EOI for employment experience and select yes for question 'related to nominated occupation' for the 1st 5 years and no for the next 3.5 years?
I don't want to land up in a situation if DIAC sends me invitation because i have 75 points and i can only prove 70 points because of the assessment. I may be denied the visa and lose the fees as well as invitation.


----------



## thewall

prgopala said:


> SO basically i have to put in two entries in EOI for employment experience and select yes for question 'related to nominated occupation' for the 1st 5 years and no for the next 3.5 years?
> I don't want to land up in a situation if DIAC sends me invitation because i have 75 points and i can only prove 70 points because of the assessment. I may be denied the visa and lose the fees as well as invitation.


Exactly, I did the same - I was lucky enough to get 5 different entries (2 in same org) all assessed closely related by assessing auth.

Goodluck


----------



## prgopala

thewall said:


> Exactly, I did the same - I was lucky enough to get 5 different entries (2 in same org) all assessed closely related by assessing auth.
> 
> Goodluck


Ok. I have updated my EOI. Its better to be safe than sorry. 
But i still wonder why they want to differentiate DBA skills as not related to Software Engg or Analyst programmer or developer programmer  I could have got another 5 points on my EOI


----------



## Kangaroo20

thewall said:


> U will get point for 5 years with this Assessment & ANZSCO code.
> 
> Just mention lower one is *not Closely related *to your code aa assessed by ACS



Hi, 

I have wondering been wondering about the pre-qualification experience. Could any body tell me if it is possible to include a paid trainee-ship as work experience or not? 
My assessing authority is EA. Although DIAC didn't mention anything on this (or may be I was unable to find), I'm not sure if I can claim my pre-qualification work experience.


----------



## thewall

Kangaroo20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have wondering been wondering about the pre-qualification experience. Could any body tell me if it is possible to include a paid trainee-ship as work experience or not?
> My assessing authority is EA. Although DIAC didn't mention anything on this (or may be I was unable to find), I'm not sure if I can claim my pre-qualification work experience.


EA does mention, experience count (not so details as ACS though)

DIAC mentions if u r Student + Working, it doesnt count as Skilled work (unless u r able to prove part time Studying). I think EA should mention in such cases in your Assessment outcome, which part of your experience counts as Skilled Experience.


----------



## destinationaustralia

Kangaroo20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have wondering been wondering about the pre-qualification experience. Could any body tell me if it is possible to include a paid trainee-ship as work experience or not?
> My assessing authority is EA. Although DIAC didn't mention anything on this (or may be I was unable to find), I'm not sure if I can claim my pre-qualification work experience.



This issue in fact seem to be ambiguous. EA booklet on MSA does not state specifically that the experience should be post-qualification. It just mentions that the experience should be in the nominated occupation or a closely related one and that the closely related one will be those which fall under the same unit group of ANZSCO. 
But also stated is that the experience should be an employment. Now we need to be sure whether trainee- ship of any kind, paid or unpaid, is an employment. I personally don't think so. I think you can drop a line to EA and ask them this query.

Good Luck!


----------



## Kangaroo20

destinationaustralia said:


> This issue in fact seem to be ambiguous. EA booklet on MSA does not state specifically that the experience should be post-qualification. It just mentions that the experience should be in the nominated occupation or a closely related one and that the closely related one will be those which fall under the same unit group of ANZSCO.
> But also stated is that the experience should be an employment. Now we need to be sure whether trainee- ship of any kind, paid or unpaid, is an employment. I personally don't think so. I think you can drop a line to EA and ask them this query.
> 
> Good Luck!


Dropped a line ! Will let you all know when they reply !


----------



## Rink$

,


irishshoegal said:


> Oh my I hope to be part of the EOI group soon, my VETASSESS case officer was 'unavailable' last week & I am dying to get my results back SOON. Did someone mention 14400 have applied already? Daunting or what?


Hi Irishoegal,,

I wanted to apply for vetassess assessment but was not clear abt the documentation part as its not clearly stated on the website. Also if the call them they arnt entertaining the details on phone


It would greatful if u could help with some info on Vetassess documention info
as in what all did u include in your assessment portfolio how many testimonils nad references, if u included log 

Thanx in advance! Awaiting revert

Regards


----------



## irishshoegal

Rink$ said:


> ,
> 
> Hi Irishoegal,,
> 
> I wanted to apply for vetassess assessment but was not clear abt the documentation part as its not clearly stated on the website. Also if the call them they arnt entertaining the details on phone
> 
> It would greatful if u could help with some info on Vetassess documention info
> as in what all did u include in your assessment portfolio how many testimonils nad references, if u included log
> 
> Thanx in advance! Awaiting revert
> 
> Regards


Hi there I has 3 previous employments assessed spanning 10 years & provided only 1 statement of service as the first employer is gone and I have not advised my current employer, I also provided payslips and tax records. Have you read the SRG1 explanatory notes for skills assessment on the website? It's very clear! Let me know specifically what you need


----------



## Rink$

irishshoegal said:


> Hi there I has 3 previous employments assessed spanning 10 years & provided only 1 statement of service as the first employer is gone and I have not advised my current employer, I also provided payslips and tax records. Have you read the SRG1 explanatory notes for skills assessment on the website? It's very clear! Let me know specifically what you need


Thanx I shall go thru it


----------



## Kangaroo20

thewall said:


> EA does mention, experience count (not so details as ACS though)
> 
> DIAC mentions if u r Student + Working, it doesnt count as Skilled work (unless u r able to prove part time Studying). I think EA should mention in such cases in your Assessment outcome, which part of your experience counts as Skilled Experience.



I'm copying the reply I have received from EA this morning, 

Dear Sir,

Thank you for your enquiry. I make the following points:

1. Clearly you need to be qualified to work as an engineer.

2. Our assessment identifies the completion or award date of the relevant qualification that underpins your assessment outcome.

3. Thus any work carried out prior to the time you were qualified can only be in a non-qualified role

If you can accept the premise at 1. above, then the premise at 3. explains why non-qualified work experience cannot be counted as relevant to the assessed outcome.

So, this clears that I can't claim experience. I have 60 points in the EOI and therefore, I don't really see any hope !


----------



## Rekha Raman

*can v submitted more then one EOI ?*

Hi,

Can we submit more then one EOI and select different states as preference ?

Rgds,
Rekha


----------



## irishshoegal

Kangaroo20 said:


> I'm copying the reply I have received from EA this morning,
> 
> Dear Sir,
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry. I make the following points:
> 
> 1. Clearly you need to be qualified to work as an engineer.
> 
> 2. Our assessment identifies the completion or award date of the relevant qualification that underpins your assessment outcome.
> 
> 3. Thus any work carried out prior to the time you were qualified can only be in a non-qualified role
> 
> If you can accept the premise at 1. above, then the premise at 3. explains why non-qualified work experience cannot be counted as relevant to the assessed outcome.
> 
> So, this clears that I can't claim experience. I have 60 points in the EOI and therefore, I don't really see any hope !


Don't lose hope 60 allows you to submit an EOI and that's free


----------



## nav.mahajan

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can we submit more then one EOI and select different states as preference ?
> 
> Rgds,
> Rekha


I understand your concern.... But i don't think this is ethically right.... However, I don't think they tracking... Who has posted how many EOI's.... 

So its your luck, if you post more than one EOI.... 

But once you will get invitation from one state.... Others state will be informed by DIAC that this person has got SS from this state and we have sent invitation to him.... This is clearly mentioned in EOI Terms and Conditions.


----------



## Rekha Raman

nav.mahajan said:


> I understand your concern.... But i don't think this is ethically right.... However, I don't think they tracking... Who has posted how many EOI's....
> 
> So its your luck, if you post more than one EOI....
> 
> But once you will get invitation from one state.... Others state will be informed by DIAC that this person has got SS from this state and we have sent invitation to him.... This is clearly mentioned in EOI Terms and Conditions.


hey there is no manipulation here (nothing unethical), its jus some states have a condition that it has to be there state else they will not look at the SS request and situation is if no SS I do not qulaify to be invited. Finally I would anyways go with one EOI only as will not be game to paying twice for visa .

I will neways reject the other SS and it will be again made avlbl to others as updated by them on the site.

So wanted to check if any of you have read about any restrictions on numbers EOI that can be submitted ? 

Rekha


----------



## wanttomove

Rekha Raman said:


> hey there is no manipulation here (nothing unethical), its jus some states have a condition that it has to be there state else they will not look at the SS request and situation is if no SS I do not qulaify to be invited. Finally I would anyways go with one EOI only as will not be game to paying twice for visa .
> 
> I will neways reject the other SS and it will be again made avlbl to others as updated by them on the site.
> 
> So wanted to check if any of you have read about any restrictions on numbers EOI that can be submitted ?
> 
> Rekha


Hi Rekha, I also want to know the answer as I want to apply for SS to multiple states and some states like SA restricts the selection of mutilpe states in EOI.
Update me if u find the answer. 

ANy advice from seniors would be helpful.


----------



## Samarth11

*States sponorship*

Hi,

Yesterday I had submitted EOI (Systems Analyst) and I have following points:
a). Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent): 55
b). Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent): 60
c). Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional) - State and Territory Nominated: 65

I have not been able to score 60 for subclass 189 because I don't have individual 7.0 (L:7 R:6.5 W:7 S:6) in all sections. I am not sure if I would be able to secure 7.0 individually since I have already given 2 attempts. So I am planning to claim 5 points for subclass 189 through Partner Points (already in process of submitting ACS for her).

My queries to the experts are:
1) Would my existing IELTS score (L:7 R:6.5 W:7 S:6) be a concern for subclass 189, although I would be having 60 points.
2) Although I qualify for State and Regional Sponsorship because of my points, would the existing IELTS score (L:7 R:6.5 W:7 S:6) be a concern? Do they require individual 7.0 in each section.
3) Do we need to approach State explicitly for sponsorship after submitting EOI OR would the EOI application take care of this itself.

Thanks so much,

Regards
Sumit Rao


----------



## Chin2

Samarth11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yesterday I had submitted EOI (Systems Analyst) and I have following points:
> a). Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent): 55
> b). Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent): 60
> c). Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional) - State and Territory Nominated: 65
> 
> I have not been able to score 60 for subclass 189 because I don't have individual 7.0 (L:7 R:6.5 W:7 S:6) in all sections. I am not sure if I would be able to secure 7.0 individually since I have already given 2 attempts. So I am planning to claim 5 points for subclass 189 through Partner Points (already in process of submitting ACS for her).
> 
> My queries to the experts are:
> 1) Would my existing IELTS score (L:7 R:6.5 W:7 S:6) be a concern for subclass 189, although I would be having 60 points.
> 2) Although I qualify for State and Regional Sponsorship because of my points, would the existing IELTS score (L:7 R:6.5 W:7 S:6) be a concern? Do they require individual 7.0 in each section.
> 3) Do we need to approach State explicitly for sponsorship after submitting EOI OR would the EOI application take care of this itself.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> 
> Regards
> Sumit Rao


Hi 

ILETS requirement varies from State to state and profession to profession 

Example 

For mechanical engineers 7 each is required to apply Queensland,NSW,Victoria state sponsorship and for same profession 6 each is required in WA ,SA so you have to check ILETS requirement in individual state website 

You do have to apply SS individually for required state 


I hope it solves your query

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## prgopala

Here are the answers
1) Would my existing IELTS score (L:7 R:6.5 W:7 S:6) be a concern for subclass 189, although I would be having 60 points.
--> You should be fine with 6 each though that would not give you any points on the EOI. 6 in each is considered competent English and basic requirement for skilled migration.

2) Although I qualify for State and Regional Sponsorship because of my points, would the existing IELTS score (L:7 R:6.5 W:7 S:6) be a concern? Do they require individual 7.0 in each section.
--> Depends on state to state. Since you are in IT i can assure you than New South Wales & Victoria need 7 in each for all the IT occupations that they sponsor. You may look at other states for sponsorship. Many have requirement of IELTS 6 each.

3) Do we need to approach State explicitly for sponsorship after submitting EOI OR would the EOI application take care of this itself.
--> This is one questions even i am not sure of. But to be safe you can submit SS after your EOI. Everyone is doing the same thing. And if state sponsors you then you just fwd them ur EOI number and they will get DIAC to send you an invitation. 



Samarth11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yesterday I had submitted EOI (Systems Analyst) and I have following points:
> a). Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent): 55
> b). Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent): 60
> c). Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional) - State and Territory Nominated: 65
> 
> I have not been able to score 60 for subclass 189 because I don't have individual 7.0 (L:7 R:6.5 W:7 S:6) in all sections. I am not sure if I would be able to secure 7.0 individually since I have already given 2 attempts. So I am planning to claim 5 points for subclass 189 through Partner Points (already in process of submitting ACS for her).
> 
> My queries to the experts are:
> 1) Would my existing IELTS score (L:7 R:6.5 W:7 S:6) be a concern for subclass 189, although I would be having 60 points.
> 2) Although I qualify for State and Regional Sponsorship because of my points, would the existing IELTS score (L:7 R:6.5 W:7 S:6) be a concern? Do they require individual 7.0 in each section.
> 3) Do we need to approach State explicitly for sponsorship after submitting EOI OR would the EOI application take care of this itself.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> 
> Regards
> Sumit Rao


----------



## Rekha Raman

wanttomove said:


> Hi Rekha, I also want to know the answer as I want to apply for SS to multiple states and some states like SA restricts the selection of mutilpe states in EOI.
> Update me if u find the answer.
> 
> ANy advice from seniors would be helpful.


sure I read about it on one of the govt blogs, something like this 'yes you can submit multiple EOI, however when u can select multiple visa types why take trouble to submit multiple EOI'

But if SS is mandate like in our case and states have criteria we need to select their state exclusively,then the trouble is after all the wait if we do not get SS then what ? with this ceiling n all we will lose opp with other states too 

Sr.Expats pls advise.

Rekha


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> Hi Rekha, I also want to know the answer as I want to apply for SS to multiple states and some states like SA restricts the selection of mutilpe states in EOI.
> Update me if u find the answer.
> 
> ANy advice from seniors would be helpful.


I have all the term and condition mentioned before filing EOI.... it is not written there.. They have only asked information should be correct and real.... So may be we can go for more than one EOI's.... But can't confirm on this...


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> Hi Rekha, I also want to know the answer as I want to apply for SS to multiple states and some states like SA restricts the selection of mutilpe states in EOI.
> Update me if u find the answer.
> 
> ANy advice from seniors would be helpful.


I have read all the term and condition mentioned before filing EOI.... it is not written there.. They have only asked information should be correct and real.... So may be we can go for more than one EOI's.... But can't confirm on this...


----------



## nav.mahajan

Rekha Raman said:


> sure I read about it on one of the govt blogs, something like this 'yes you can submit multiple EOI, however when u can select multiple visa types why take trouble to submit multiple EOI'
> 
> But if SS is mandate like in our case and states have criteria we need to select their state exclusively,then the trouble is after all the wait if we do not get SS then what ? with this ceiling n all we will lose opp with other states too
> 
> Sr.Expats pls advise.
> 
> Rekha


Yup I have tried to create more than one EOI account.... I was able to do so with the same Email ID.... But i didn't go ahead to submit another EOI....

May some one give it a try...


----------



## deepuz

*ACS CO allocated..*

Got CO allocated by ACS for my application... how many days it is gonna take now to get the skill assmt results?


----------



## nav.mahajan

deepuz said:


> Got CO allocated by ACS for my application... how many days it is gonna take now to get the skill assmt results?


2 -3 weeks... need to wait.... :ranger:


----------



## miyur

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can we submit more then one EOI and select different states as preference ?
> 
> Rgds,
> Rekha


Read Myth2 in Busting the myths about SkillSelect | Migration Blog


----------



## Rekha Raman

miyur said:


> Read Myth2 in Busting the myths about SkillSelect | Migration Blog


Thanks !


----------



## Vipin

Hi
I'm new to this blog.
But as per the information i got. You will be able to submit an EOI for one, a few or all skilled visas in the one EOI. You do not need to submit multiple EOIs.


----------



## thewall

Vipin said:


> Hi
> I'm new to this blog.
> But as per the information i got. You will be able to submit an EOI for one, a few or all skilled visas in the one EOI. You do not need to submit multiple EOIs.



exactly - same is my understanding, but not sure about impact (if any) of multiple EOI


----------



## nav.mahajan

thewall said:


> exactly - same is my understanding, but not sure about impact (if any) of multiple EOI


No one wants to take that risk of filing more than one EOI's and see what could be the consequences...


----------



## Vipin

nav.mahajan said:


> No one wants to take that risk of filing more than one EOI's and see what could be the consequences...


Its not a risk. Its one of the chances to widen your opportunities in getting an invitation.
As you get different points for different EOIs at end of your application.Such as 189 may have 60 points, 190 may have 65 points and 489 will have 70 points.
It depends on the flexibility of ones choices in residing at regional places. Nevertheless, competency levels of IELTS  as well.


----------



## OZ12

nav.mahajan said:


> 2 -3 weeks... need to wait.... :ranger:


I submitted mine on 22 June and no update as of now, expecting something in couple of weeks.Taking ielts on Aug 4.


----------



## Vipin

OZ12 said:


> I submitted mine on 22 June and no update as of now, expecting something in couple of weeks.Taking ielts on Aug 4.


Wish you good luck mate!!
I haven't submitted mine. Ill do once i clear my IELTS. I just got my TR a week ago. So sitting for IELTS in a weeks time or early august.


----------



## VolatileVortex

Apologies first of all for putting my question here - but since I got no replies in a separate thread I hope I can get some help here 

I am planning to submit my EOI soon under the Developer Programmer code (listed on both SOL 1 AND SOL 2). I plan to opt for 186, 187, 189, 190 and 489 options. My questions are as follows:

1) I would like to gain the extra 5 points for partner skills. To qualify for these 5 points, my partner has competent English and her skills have been assessed for the SOL 2 list and therefore I can gain these 5 points for all options EXCEPT 189 (cos my partners occupation does not exist in SOL 1)....is my understanding correct?

2) My partner had her skills positively assessed pre-2010 by VETASSESS (in 2009 Sept). The criteria has changed since then but VETASSESS in their FAQ states that it should be alright as long as the nominated occupation is on the SOL...my question is what if the nominated occupation is on the CSOL (and not SOL)...is that alright? Secondly, does any one have any experience with this kind of pre-2010 assessment NOT being accepted by DIAC? Here is the FAQ concerning my point - "16. I obtained a successful assessment under the VETASSESS pre – 2010 assessment criteria. Will this still be accepted by DIAC? VETASSESS changed its assessment criteria for its general occupations on 1 January 2010. VETASSESS understands that DIAC will continue to accept Skills Assessments issued under the VETASSESSS pre-2010 assessment criteria provided that the nominated occupation remains on the Skilled Occupation List and VETASSESS is the designated assessing authority for that occupation."

Many thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## nav.mahajan

*SA SS after July 1 after filing EOI*

HI All,

Starting a new thread for South Australia State sponsorship lodged after July 1. 

Has anyone got SS after July 1? If anyone will get SS from SA and invitation in EOI to file 190 or 489, please update the thread.:ranger:

Thanks,
Nav


----------



## rase2rase

All The Very Best Dude....


OZ12 said:


> I submitted mine on 22 June and no update as of now, expecting something in couple of weeks.Taking ielts on Aug 4.


----------



## zqureshi

*Sa ss*

I also applied and waiting for the approval. 

did you receive any confirmation of your documents arrival ?



nav.mahajan said:


> HI All,
> 
> Starting a new thread for South Australia State sponsorship lodged after July 1.
> 
> Has anyone got SS after July 1? If anyone will get SS from SA and invitation in EOI to file 190 or 489, please update the thread.:ranger:
> 
> Thanks,
> Nav


----------



## glaye

I also applied SA SS and waiting for the result. I track it online and SA immigration has received my docs already.


----------



## shyam

*Did anyone opted for SA SS and got Invitation?*

Hello Everyone,

First of all, I would like to say thanks for this initiative of having a thread for the people who have submitted EOI. 

And, congratulations for those who have received the invitations.

I have submitted my EOI on July 1st and I scored Just 60 points with the SA State sponsorship. My EOI number is at 2k.

My queries for the members are:
> Is there anyone who have opted for SA SS under 190 visa
> If yes, did you receive any invitation
>If yes, what is your score

Thanking you in advance.

Shyam


----------



## Sobman72

nav.mahajan said:


> HI All,
> 
> Starting a new thread for South Australia State sponsorship lodged after July 1.
> 
> Has anyone got SS after July 1? If anyone will get SS from SA and invitation in EOI to file 190 or 489, please update the thread.:ranger:
> 
> Thanks,
> Nav


I have also applied and waiting for the approval. 

My Status:
---------------
*Application Process
Milestone Date

Online Application Completed & Submitted
03 Jul 2012*

*Complete Set of Documents Received by Immigration SA Office 
09 Jul 2012*

What are the milestone dates for you ?

Regards,


----------



## ShariqQamar

shyam said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> First of all, I would like to say thanks for this initiative of having a thread for the people who have submitted EOI.
> 
> And, congratulations for those who have received the invitations.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on July 1st and I scored Just 60 points with the SA State sponsorship. My EOI number is at 2k.
> 
> My queries for the members are:
> > Is there anyone who have opted for SA SS under 190 visa
> > If yes, did you receive any invitation
> >If yes, what is your score
> 
> Thanking you in advance.
> 
> Shyam


My EOI number is at 14k.
Applied for SA SRS under 489 with 65 (I was thinking that ranking will be applied) points on 3rd July.
Completed set of application received on 9th July.
Decision pending


----------



## ebyoct82

I have applied on 3rd July and send my documents on 5th July. In online tracking of speed post showing its delivered. But not received any confirmation from SA immigration office or in the online application tracking.

Do any one got any confirmation from SA immigration on the delivery of documents?


----------



## bhagat

Hi,
I'm going to apply by Saturday, waiting for my exp. cert. from the company.


----------



## desi_aussie

miyur said:


> Read Myth2 in ...busting-the-myths-about-skillselect


Thanks for the pointer. It reads:
***************
Myth 2 – I can’t submit an EOI for more than one visa.

You will be able to submit an EOI for one, a few or all skilled visas in the one EOI. You do not need to submit multiple EOIs.

SkillSelect is a free online service, and by expressing interest in more than one skilled visa, you could increase your chances of being found by a state or territory government or employer who needs your skills.
***************

It says, You will be able to express interest in multiple visa numbers from one EOI itself, hence you need not submit multiple EOI's. Which is true, as we can check various visa nos like 189, 190, 457, etc from one single EOI.

However, it does not suggest that, having multiple EOI's by one person is prohibited, if a person has reason to do so (like Rekha's question, "Can we submit more then one EOI and select different states as preference ?")

So no conclusive answer yet:confused2:, whether or not we will be violating the EOI system, if we make two or more EOI's to express interest in more than one state.

Also, simultaneous lodgement of two visa application by one person is not prohibited (visa granted last supercedes & cancels any visa granted earlier), so why preparation for such double lodgement should be discouraged. but thats a logical question & not a conclusion that "It is allowed to lodge 2 EOI's for 2 different states, for 190" sponsorship". We may discover, as more data/experience flows in.


----------



## Rekha Raman

desi_aussie said:


> Thanks for the pointer. It reads:
> ***************
> Myth 2 – I can’t submit an EOI for more than one visa.
> 
> You will be able to submit an EOI for one, a few or all skilled visas in the one EOI. You do not need to submit multiple EOIs.
> 
> SkillSelect is a free online service, and by expressing interest in more than one skilled visa, you could increase your chances of being found by a state or territory government or employer who needs your skills.
> ***************
> 
> It says, You will be able to express interest in multiple visa numbers from one EOI itself, hence you need not submit multiple EOI's. Which is true, as we can check various visa nos like 189, 190, 457, etc from one single EOI.
> 
> However, it does not suggest that, having multiple EOI's by one person is prohibited, if a person has reason to do so (like Rekha's question, "Can we submit more then one EOI and select different states as preference ?")
> 
> So no conclusive answer yet:confused2:, whether or not we will be violating the EOI system, if we make two or more EOI's to express interest in more than one state.
> 
> Also, simultaneous lodgement of two visa application by one person is not prohibited (visa granted last supercedes & cancels any visa granted earlier), so why preparation for such double lodgement should be discouraged. but thats a logical question & not a conclusion that "It is allowed to lodge 2 EOI's for 2 different states, for 190" sponsorship". We may discover, as more data/experience flows in.


Thanks desi_aussie, thats precisely my thoughts.

I have moved a step ahead and have submitted second EOI and also for SA_SS, but I am yet to courier my docs to SA. Meanwhile WA has confirmed they have finally got their criterias finalised and my two cent on they commencing processing of application next week. So I have decided to wait for one more week and then will decide if I will go with my plan B or not.

Rekha


----------



## GoodFella

Waiting for approval as well ..

My Status:
---------------
Application Process
Milestone Date

Online Application Completed & Submitted
03 Jul 2012

Complete Set of Documents Received by Immigration SA Office
09 Jul 2012
----------------------------------------

will SA nominate us through SkillSelect or seperately...???


----------



## nik.

Online Application Completed 5th Jul 2012.

Waiting for the approval.


----------



## Kangaroo20

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks desi_aussie, thats precisely my thoughts.
> 
> I have moved a step ahead and have submitted second EOI and also for SA_SS, but I am yet to courier my docs to SA. Meanwhile WA has confirmed they have finally got their criterias finalised and my two cent on they commencing processing of application next week. So I have decided to wait for one more week and then will decide if I will go with my plan B or not.
> 
> Rekha


Hi Rekha, 

I just checked the SS_WA. It seemed that there is no additional requirement for SC 190 , if your profession is in their SOL. Hope I understood it correctly. I went ahed and submitted my application. Its $200. But hey, its nothing compared to the pain for sitting IELTS !


----------



## nav.mahajan

GoodFella said:


> Waiting for approval as well ..
> 
> My Status:
> ---------------
> Application Process
> Milestone Date
> 
> Online Application Completed & Submitted
> 03 Jul 2012
> 
> Complete Set of Documents Received by Immigration SA Office
> 09 Jul 2012
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> will SA nominate us through SkillSelect or seperately...???


I hope they will send the invitation through Skill select. You will get invitation in your EOI... if they will give you SS......

Cheers mate...:ranger:


----------



## nav.mahajan

ebyoct82 said:


> I have applied on 3rd July and send my documents on 5th July. In online tracking of speed post showing its delivered. But not received any confirmation from SA immigration office or in the online application tracking.
> 
> Do any one got any confirmation from SA immigration on the delivery of documents?


Yup my documents have reached SA office..... and it is updated in my status..... Now i have to wait for there approval....


----------



## thewall

*State Migration Plans - Frequently Asked Questions: OCT 2011*

Q9 I have been nominated and my occupation is not on my nominator’s State Migration Plan but is on another Plan. Can I obtain a nomination from another state or territory under their State Migration Plan?

*Applications for GSM visas lodged before 1 July 2010*
Applicants who applied for either a Skilled (Residence) or Skilled (Migrant) visa (subclasses 175, 176, 885 and 886) before 1 July 2010 can obtain a further nomination under a Plan and be assessed on the basis of the new nomination.

Applicants who applied for a Skilled Sponsored (Regional) visa (subclasses 475 or 487) before 1 July 2010 on the basis of a state or territory nomination can obtain a further nomination under a Plan and be assessed on the basis of the new nomination.

*Applications for GSM visas lodged on or after 1 July 2010*
Applicants for GSM visas who applied on or after 1 July 2010 cannot use a nomination from another state or territory for their existing application.


----------



## kashifbari

*Hi*

I want to apply for South Australia State Sponsorship can you tell me what documents am i supposed to provide them because i read some where that we need to provide the proof of funds?


----------



## OZ12

*State sponsorship - Software Tester*

Any one applied for SS recently as a software tester?

I can find only in South Australia and Victoria who has Software tester in their list.

Victoria requires 7 in Each and SA requires 6 in each.

Please advice if I am missing anything or any other state do has this on their list.


----------



## ebyoct82

nav.mahajan said:


> Yup my documents have reached SA office..... and it is updated in my status..... Now i have to wait for there approval....


Hi,

The online status of my speed post is showing its delivered to Netley SA on 11th July. But the online tracking tool of Immigration SA not updated any thing. I am waiting for 2 days to complete as they menitioned Documents are usually registered within two working days of receipt. I am plannig to resend the documents again tomorrow.


----------



## desi_aussie

OZ12 said:


> Please advice if I am missing anything or any other state do has this on their list.


Your reading of 2 states & their IELTS scores is correct for software tester SS for 190 visa.

It is good to keep checking state websites (VIC, SA & others too) periodically. some states do interim/monthly review & change their list. Sometimes addition & mostly flagging red when more applications have arrived than they want for the year. These changes may impact individual's migration strategy.


----------



## nav.mahajan

ebyoct82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The online status of my speed post is showing its delivered to Netley SA on 11th July. But the online tracking tool of Immigration SA not updated any thing. I am waiting for 2 days to complete as they menitioned Documents are usually registered within two working days of receipt. I am plannig to resend the documents again tomorrow.


They have mentioned it might take 2 days to update... you have sent it to Post box address or the office address..... If PO address.. then it will definitely take more than 2 days.... so just wait they will update soon..


----------



## nav.mahajan

kashifbari said:


> I want to apply for South Australia State Sponsorship can you tell me what documents am i supposed to provide them because i read some where that we need to provide the proof of funds?


You have to mention whether you have fund to support.... when reach over there in your initial period.....


----------



## nav.mahajan

OZ12 said:


> Any one applied for SS recently as a software tester?
> 
> I can find only in South Australia and Victoria who has Software tester in their list.
> 
> Victoria requires 7 in Each and SA requires 6 in each.
> 
> Please advice if I am missing anything or any other state do has this on their list.


You can try see the ACT's list... which will be coing out shortly... most probably by mid July..


----------



## Rekha Raman

Kangaroo20 said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> I just checked the SS_WA. It seemed that there is no additional requirement for SC 190 , if your profession is in their SOL. Hope I understood it correctly. I went ahed and submitted my application. Its $200. But hey, its nothing compared to the pain for sitting IELTS !


smart ppl think alike , I have also applied to WA SS as never want to go for ils again .

I absolutely agree with your thoughts on ils :ban: 

yes your understanding is correct for WA SS, If your job code is in their SOL and 6 in each module of ils is good enough to submit, hope we get the SS approved before the first round of invites are out in Aug. 

WA is the only states which has been fast and accurate in updating their sites with current changes..  and their processing time before 30th jun was 5 working days, praying it wud be the same when they commence processing applications again.

Rekha


----------



## vvc

Rekha
Please please reply me on WA's SS Application

Cost of relocation
Liquid funds
Cost of living per month
Where did you research?
Provide the breakdown of monthly expenses


2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 - attempting again


----------



## ShariqQamar

Required your help.

I have applied for SRS 489 for South Australia (65 points).
Now, i think that I should have applied for SS 190 for South Australia.

What will I do?

Can I lodge another application for 190?

Does 190 has more benefits over 489? (Medical e.t.c.)


----------



## ShariqQamar

vvc said:


> Rekha
> Please please reply me on WA's SS Application
> 
> Cost of relocation
> Liquid funds
> Cost of living per month
> Where did you research?
> Provide the breakdown of monthly expenses
> 
> 
> 2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 - attempting again


I think you are eligible to apply for 190 Visa for WA on the mentioned IELTS score.
Have you calculated your points (age, experience, qualifications)


----------



## vvc

Hi Shariq
Thanks for your reply and i am eligible to spply for 190
I would like to know about the funds information as Rekha has already applied

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 - attempting again


----------



## Rekha Raman

vvc said:


> Rekha
> Please please reply me on WA's SS Application
> 
> Cost of relocation
> Liquid funds
> Cost of living per month
> Where did you research?
> Provide the breakdown of monthly expenses
> 
> 
> 2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 - attempting again


Hi VVC,


I have applied for 4 dependants (hubby + Kids). I have given the following details.

Estimate the cost of your relocation to WA (AUD$ ie flights, freight, initial accommodation).


Excluding these relocation costs please provide an estimate of your liquid funds that are available for your re-settlement to Western Australia (AUD$)


AUD $4500o. You have to increase it accordingly. The catch is WA will not ask for proof of funds.So you can mention more and there is no bar.

You can mention that the funds would come from personal savings plus sale of movable and immovable properties and sale of shares and stocks.(you need not give exact amounts on each asset).

Provide details on how your researched the cost of living in WA?
Through various sites and blogs available on the net.(this should be enough)

Estimate the cost of living in WA, per month
3700 (2 adults + 3 kids)

or pls adivse ?

Provide a breakdown of your estimate.
commodation - $1700
Grocery - $ 1000
Utility Bills etc - $ 500
Traveling - $ 500


hope this helps

Rekha


----------



## vvc

Rekha
You are the Goddess! Thank you for your valuable information

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 - attempting again


----------



## kdominguez

How do you fill-up the 'date to' for the current employer in EOI? Should you leave it blank since it is in progress? Or should you put the date when you submit the EOI (Assuming today) ?


----------



## wanttomove

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi VVC,
> 
> 
> I have applied for 4 dependants (hubby + Kids). I have given the following details.
> 
> Estimate the cost of your relocation to WA (AUD$ ie flights, freight, initial accommodation).
> 
> 
> Excluding these relocation costs please provide an estimate of your liquid funds that are available for your re-settlement to Western Australia (AUD$)
> 
> 
> AUD $4500o. You have to increase it accordingly. The catch is WA will not ask for proof of funds.So you can mention more and there is no bar.
> 
> You can mention that the funds would come from personal savings plus sale of movable and immovable properties and sale of shares and stocks.(you need not give exact amounts on each asset).
> 
> Provide details on how your researched the cost of living in WA?
> Through various sites and blogs available on the net.(this should be enough)
> 
> Estimate the cost of living in WA, per month
> 3700 (2 adults + 3 kids)
> 
> or pls adivse ?
> 
> Provide a breakdown of your estimate.
> commodation - $1700
> Grocery - $ 1000
> Utility Bills etc - $ 500
> Traveling - $ 500
> 
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> Rekha


Hi rekha, have u applied to SA for SS?
What did u write in Commitment statement?


----------



## Rekha Raman

wanttomove said:


> Hi rekha, have u applied to SA for SS?
> What did u write in Commitment statement?


wanttomove,

I have applied to SA, I have searched on SA official site and tailor made any anws for commitment statement.

Pls chk expatriate on SA site, make some changes like good place for family good schools. Diversified industry and forsee lot of opp coming up in near future... 

I have replied to ur PM, pls chk.

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman

quote=vvc;840501]Rekha
You are the Goddess! Thank you for your valuable information

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 - attempting again[/quote]

:yo: glad to help !

Goddess :hand: wish I can crack W in ils :smash:


----------



## thewall

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi VVC,
> 
> 
> I have applied for 4 dependants (hubby + Kids). I have given the following details.
> 
> Estimate the cost of your relocation to WA (AUD$ ie flights, freight, initial accommodation).
> 
> 
> Excluding these relocation costs please provide an estimate of your liquid funds that are available for your re-settlement to Western Australia (AUD$)
> 
> 
> AUD $4500o. You have to increase it accordingly. The catch is WA will not ask for proof of funds.So you can mention more and there is no bar.
> 
> You can mention that the funds would come from personal savings plus sale of movable and immovable properties and sale of shares and stocks.(you need not give exact amounts on each asset).
> 
> Provide details on how your researched the cost of living in WA?
> Through various sites and blogs available on the net.(this should be enough)
> 
> Estimate the cost of living in WA, per month
> 3700 (2 adults + 3 kids)
> 
> or pls adivse ?
> 
> Provide a breakdown of your estimate.
> commodation - $1700
> Grocery - $ 1000
> Utility Bills etc - $ 500
> Traveling - $ 500
> 
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> Rekha



Any idea about schooling for Kids, i think there shud be something 

I suppose, WA asked to provide evidence of 3 months Living cost proof+Relocation Finance evidence recently.

I failed again in IELTS (AT), 7.5+8+6+6.5=7 again. 
I will give it One last try with GT :boxing: & bury it alive


----------



## vvc

Rekha Raman said:


> wanttomove,
> 
> I have applied to SA, I have searched on SA official site and tailor made any anws for commitment statement.
> 
> Pls chk expatriate on SA site, make some changes like good place for family good schools. Diversified industry and forsee lot of opp coming up in near future...
> 
> I have replied to ur PM, pls chk.
> 
> Rekha


Hi Rekha
I still need help

What are the preferred areas you have chosen..sorry i am confused

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 - attempting again


----------



## nishaon

Hi Rekha,
I have read all your posts here, which are really really helpful for all of us who are preparing to apply SA for SS. Thank you very much for all the useful info.
I am quite confused in completing the employment part of the on line application of SA SS. Would you please advice me in this regard?
Actually there are two fields named "Job Title" and "Occupation". As I understand I should write my designation in the "Job Title", but the question is what should I write in the "Occupation" field?
Please note, I already mentioned my nominated occupation "ICT BA" in previous page of the application.
I really appreciate your kind help.


----------



## nav.mahajan

nishaon said:


> Hi Rekha,
> I have read all your posts here, which are really really helpful for all of us who are preparing to apply SA for SS. Thank you very much for all the useful info.
> I am quite confused in completing the employment part of the on line application of SA SS. Would you please advice me in this regard?
> Actually there are two fields named "Job Title" and "Occupation". As I understand I should write my designation in the "Job Title", but the question is what should I write in the "Occupation" field?
> Please note, I already mentioned my nominated occupation "ICT BA" in previous page of the application.
> I really appreciate your kind help.


You need to mention your current designation and in occupation your need to tell the ACS code your fall in... like you have mentioned ICT BA... so you can put that...


----------



## vvc

Oh my gosh... I have a problem here.. To understand all the questions in the WA application form, i have filled in the dummy details for some columns ( with correct EOI and personal details and proceeded. Suddenly i saw a message ' thank you for submitting the form' and suddenly shown me the payment details. Ofcourse then, i have closed the page. 

Now i am confused , is my application really submitted?

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 - attempting again


----------



## Rekha Raman

nav.mahajan said:


> You need to mention your current designation and in occupation your need to tell the ACS code your fall in... like you have mentioned ICT BA... so you can put that...


I too filled the same in occupation, ICT Business Analsyt.


----------



## wanttomove

nishaon said:


> Hi Rekha,
> I have read all your posts here, which are really really helpful for all of us who are preparing to apply SA for SS. Thank you very much for all the useful info.
> I am quite confused in completing the employment part of the on line application of SA SS. Would you please advice me in this regard?
> Actually there are two fields named "Job Title" and "Occupation". As I understand I should write my designation in the "Job Title", but the question is what should I write in the "Occupation" field?
> Please note, I already mentioned my nominated occupation "ICT BA" in previous page of the application.
> I really appreciate your kind help.


I think the Occupation field mudt be filled with 'Employement'


----------



## Rekha Raman

vvc said:


> Hi Rekha
> I still need help
> 
> What are the preferred areas you have chosen..sorry i am confused
> 
> 2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 - attempting again


I selected Perth, kimberly and other was south something... dont remeber completely


----------



## kdominguez

kdominguez said:


> How do you fill-up the 'date to' for the current employer in EOI? Should you leave it blank since it is in progress? Or should you put the date when you submit the EOI (Assuming today) ?


From all the active respondents now, anyone of you can help me with my query? :confused2:


----------



## Rekha Raman

kdominguez said:


> How do you fill-up the 'date to' for the current employer in EOI? Should you leave it blank since it is in progress? Or should you put the date when you submit the EOI (Assuming today) ?


if its ongoing job, pls leave it blank


----------



## kdominguez

Rekha Raman said:


> if its ongoing job, pls leave it blank


thansk rekha for the quick reply.  appreciate it.


----------



## Rekha Raman

thewall said:


> Any idea about schooling for Kids, i think there shud be something
> 
> I suppose, WA asked to provide evidence of 3 months Living cost proof+Relocation Finance evidence recently.
> 
> I failed again in IELTS (AT), 7.5+8+6+6.5=7 again.
> I will give it One last try with GT :boxing: & bury it alive


hard luck  ! whatz GT ?

Pls let me know wen ur burying il's I would like to help 

there is nothing specifically asked for kids or schooling, it clearly asked for relocation estimation which is excluding schooling and funds to support in initial stages that part is covered in funds available.


----------



## nav.mahajan

kdominguez said:


> From all the active respondents now, anyone of you can help me with my query? :confused2:


It is mentioned over there... if the job is current job.. then leave it blank.... they wiill come to know it is current job...


----------



## nav.mahajan

Rekha Raman said:


> hard luck  ! whatz GT ?
> 
> Pls let me know wen ur burying il's I would like to help
> 
> there is nothing specifically asked for kids or schooling, it clearly asked for relocation estimation which is excluding schooling and funds to support in initial stages that part is covered in funds available.


It's general training module of ILS.....


----------



## thewall

Rekha Raman said:


> hard luck  ! whatz GT ?
> 
> Pls let me know wen ur burying il's I would like to help
> 
> there is nothing specifically asked for kids or schooling, it clearly asked for relocation estimation which is excluding schooling and funds to support in initial stages that part is covered in funds available.



AT is academic (i found tougher - but needed it for Uni), GT is general - already had my last shot at it yesterday in IN855 - not very confident about Speaking part though, lets see - waiting for 25th to see it dead or alive  (before 1st round of Invites r released)


----------



## nav.mahajan

thewall said:


> AT is academic (i found tougher - but needed it for Uni), GT is general - already had my last shot at it yesterday in IN855 - not very confident about Speaking part though, lets see - waiting for 25th to see it dead or alive  (before 1st round of Invites r released)


All the best buddy... Hope you clear it this time..... With my score in ils i was eligible for SA only... let see how it goes.....


----------



## Rekha Raman

thewall said:


> AT is academic (i found tougher - but needed it for Uni), GT is general - already had my last shot at it yesterday in IN855 - not very confident about Speaking part though, lets see - waiting for 25th to see it dead or alive  (before 1st round of Invites r released)


ALL THE BEST !!! you will make it this time


----------



## nishaon

Rekha Raman said:


> I too filled the same in occupation, ICT Business Analsyt.


Thank you very much for all your quick responses.
I really appreciate all your helping minds.
Therefore, to be clear, according to your say, I need to mention "ICT BUSINESS ANALYST" twice in both "Nominated occupation" and "Work Experience" sections?
With lots of thanks.


----------



## nishaon

wanttomove said:


> I think the Occupation field mudt be filled with 'Employement'


Hi, thanks for your reply.
I am not clear about your opinion, would you please make it clear to me?


----------



## ksantosh7

Hi!
every body I am new to this thread & infact this is my first post. First of all thanks to all expats as all your replies has helped me alot to clear most of my doubts. I am intending to emigrate to Australia on 489(ss) visa and summitted my EOI on 1July,while filling the EOI form I have chosen the option ANY, where it asks in which state or territory I am intrested to get nomonation from. I selected any with the thought that this will broaden the chance to get nomination.Now I got to know that we can apply for state sponcership straightway after submitting EOI. My question to all is that can we make alteration in a submitted EOI as I want to replace ANY with Western Australia.

Warm Regards


----------



## Kangaroo20

Rekha Raman said:


> hard luck  ! whatz GT ?
> 
> Pls let me know wen ur burying il's I would like to help
> 
> there is nothing specifically asked for kids or schooling, it clearly asked for relocation estimation which is excluding schooling and funds to support in initial stages that part is covered in funds available.


I may join in burying IELTS as well . BTW, schooling for a kid is about $190 per week in Oz.


----------



## Chin2

ksantosh7 said:


> Hi!
> every body I am new to this thread & infact this is my first post. First of all thanks to all expats as all your replies has helped me alot to clear most of my doubts. I am intending to emigrate to Australia on 489(ss) visa and summitted my EOI on 1July,while filling the EOI form I have chosen the option ANY, where it asks in which state or territory I am intrested to get nomonation from. I selected any with the thought that this will broaden the chance to get nomination.Now I got to know that we can apply for state sponcership straightway after submitting EOI. My question to all is that can we make alteration in a submitted EOI as I want to replace ANY with Western Australia.
> 
> Warm Regards


Hi Satish 

Welcome to the expat forum !!

Hope you will get informative reply from all experienced expats

My point of view regarding selection of "ANY" or "desired state" (in your case western australia) is that ,choosing desired state is more safe option as we all are aware of the fact that SA has already stated in their SS requirement that one have to choose SA exclusively in the SS nomination option in EOI.

So i guess its better to choose WA if you have made your mind to choose WA SS and about alteration in your EOI,I think this whole EOI process works like job profile in any job site i.e one can change as many times untill he/she didnt get an invite (provided your updation is based on true facts)


----------



## ebyoct82

nav.mahajan said:


> They have mentioned it might take 2 days to update... you have sent it to Post box address or the office address..... If PO address.. then it will definitely take more than 2 days.... so just wait they will update soon..


Hurreeeyyy..... i got confirmation that documents are recieved today... 

But funny thing is the online tacker of India EMS speed post is showing its delivered in Taiwan :eyebrows: ... and in AUS postal tracker showing delivered at Netley. That is correct :clap2: because the the International speed post service for the area of Immigration SA is handling from Netley (confirmed by AUS post).


----------



## desi_aussie

ksantosh7 said:


> My question to all is that can we make alteration in a submitted EOI as I want to replace ANY with Western Australia.





Chin2 said:


> this whole EOI process works like job profile in any job site i.e one can change as many times untill he/she didnt get an invite (provided your updation is based on true facts)


Thats Right. updating the EOI is possible & also necessary to keep the data accurate. When in doubt, better to suspend/hide the EOI, if it does not reflect our preferences correctly. EOI is likely to be freezed for correction if invitation arrives. And we are liable to support our claims in EOI _Or_ risk a ban if we fail to.


----------



## OZ12

nav.mahajan said:


> You can try see the ACT's list... which will be coing out shortly... most probably by mid July..




I cant find the ACT list for SS, any one can help me pls?


----------



## wanttomove

desi_aussie said:


> Thats Right. updating the EOI is possible & also necessary to keep the data accurate. When in doubt, better to suspend/hide the EOI, if it does not reflect our preferences correctly. EOI is likely to be freezed for correction if invitation arrives. And we are liable to support our claims in EOI _Or_ risk a ban if we fail to.


I have made a separate EOI for SA SS. WOuld it not be considered any violation or other negative impacts. Please guide if there are such chances i would much like to suspend the other one. As currently, i'm only relying to SA SS. i don't have any other state available for my occupation.

Please suggest.


----------



## thewall

wanttomove said:


> I have made a separate EOI for SA SS. WOuld it not be considered any violation or other negative impacts. Please guide if there are such chances i would much like to suspend the other one. As currently, i'm only relying to SA SS. i don't have any other state available for my occupation.
> 
> Please suggest.



U could've updated your 1st EOI then without need for lodging a new EOI, as discussed earlier - multiple EOI still a grey area. 

But note that, DIAC did stop allowing switching between multiple state nomination on existing application since 1st July 2010. Now one can argue EOI is not an application for VISA, its expression of interest :eyebrows:

*Applications for GSM visas lodged on or after 1 July 2010*
Applicants for GSM visas who applied on or after 1 July 2010 cannot use a nomination from another state or territory for their existing application.


----------



## desi_aussie

wanttomove said:


> I have made a separate EOI for SA SS...i would much like to suspend the other one. As currently, i'm only relying to SA SS. i don't have any other state available for my occupation.





thewall said:


> U could've updated your 1st EOI then without need for lodging a new EOI, as discussed earlier - multiple EOI still a grey area.


I agree with thewall on this.

wantomove, as you say SA is only state available for your occupation, i couldn't notice how there is any justification for 2 EOI's to run simultaneously. Rest is upto you to judge.


----------



## nav.mahajan

ebyoct82 said:


> Hurreeeyyy..... i got confirmation that documents are recieved today...
> 
> But funny thing is the online tacker of India EMS speed post is showing its delivered in Taiwan :eyebrows: ... and in AUS postal tracker showing delivered at Netley. That is correct :clap2: because the the International speed post service for the area of Immigration SA is handling from Netley (confirmed by AUS post).


Good.... so you are in process to get your SS from SA..... Hope for the best....


----------



## nav.mahajan

desi_aussie said:


> Thats Right. updating the EOI is possible & also necessary to keep the data accurate. When in doubt, better to suspend/hide the EOI, if it does not reflect our preferences correctly. EOI is likely to be freezed for correction if invitation arrives. And we are liable to support our claims in EOI _Or_ risk a ban if we fail to.


When a person will get invite..... his information on EOI will freeze and he won't be able to update the info..... From there only a new link will come to Apply for Visa.... Your EOI information will go in the respective columns.... So make sure you provide right information.....:ranger:


----------



## nav.mahajan

desi_aussie said:


> I agree with thewall on this.
> 
> wantomove, as you say SA is only state available for your occupation, i couldn't notice how there is any justification for 2 EOI's to run simultaneously. Rest is upto you to judge.


I agree with you all..... but they haven't said if you will put more than one EOI's illegal... 

I have read the thread from Miranda from DIAC office in the column myths about skill select.... she said that no need to put more than one EOI.... but she hasn't explained.. if a person put more than one EOI... What will happen.... 

So don't really know what can be the consequences....


----------



## desi_aussie

nav.mahajan said:


> but they haven't said if you will put more than one EOI's illegal.............So don't really know what can be the consequences....


Yes nobody in this thread till now has been able to quote DIAC or its blog suggesting that more than one EOI will disqualify you.

Some people who need to apply for SS of two states are attempting take the risk in face of uncertainty which is OK.

But again there are few others who can manage with one EOI, but like adventure & thrill :tongue1: and that is also OK


----------



## nav.mahajan

desi_aussie said:


> Yes nobody in this thread till now has been able to quote DIAC or its blog suggesting that more than one EOI will disqualify you.
> 
> Some people who need to apply for SS of two states are attempting take the risk in face of uncertainty which is OK.
> 
> But again there are few others who can manage with one EOI, but like adventure & thrill :tongue1: and that is also OK


That's true... a person might put more than EOI's..... we don't know the risk in it.... But it might be worth taking.... so be advised.... if you get SS in both the EOI's withdraw one and apply on the other one...... Keep your chances safe....


----------



## nishaon

ebyoct82 said:


> Hurreeeyyy..... i got confirmation that documents are recieved today...
> 
> But funny thing is the online tacker of India EMS speed post is showing its delivered in Taiwan :eyebrows: ... and in AUS postal tracker showing delivered at Netley. That is correct :clap2: because the the International speed post service for the area of Immigration SA is handling from Netley (confirmed by AUS post).


That is a very good news.
By the way, What is your occupation?
Now waiting for the final approval to congratulate you.
Wish you all the best.


----------



## wanttomove

nav.mahajan said:


> I agree with you all..... but they haven't said if you will put more than one EOI's illegal...
> 
> I have read the thread from Miranda from DIAC office in the column myths about skill select.... she said that no need to put more than one EOI.... but she hasn't explained.. if a person put more than one EOI... What will happen....
> 
> So don't really know what can be the consequences....


Hi nav.mahajan
Your signature shows that you have applied to SA SS. I want to ask just 2 questions:

1. The copies of documents such as IELTS TRF, ACS assessment and passport should be certified or not.

2. Whom did u represent as your witness?


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> Hi nav.mahajan
> Your signature shows that you have applied to SA SS. I want to ask just 2 questions:
> 
> 1. The copies of documents such as IELTS TRF, ACS assessment and passport should be certified or not.
> 
> 2. Whom did u represent as your witness?


I have sent the photocopies of the documents only.... they asked for true copies.... if they have asked for certified true copies.... then those need to be attested by some govt. authority...

Witness can be any one.... your friend or colleague....:ranger:


----------



## wanttomove

Rekha Raman said:


> wanttomove,
> 
> I have applied to SA, I have searched on SA official site and tailor made any anws for commitment statement.
> 
> Pls chk expatriate on SA site, make some changes like good place for family good schools. Diversified industry and forsee lot of opp coming up in near future...
> 
> I have replied to ur PM, pls chk.
> 
> Rekha


Hi rekha, Could not get the PM.... 
would u like to send again??


----------



## wanttomove

nav.mahajan said:


> I have sent the photocopies of the documents only.... they asked for true copies.... if they have asked for certified true copies.... then those need to be attested by some govt. authority...
> 
> Witness can be any one.... your friend or colleague....:ranger:


Thanks,
Just one more thing, How did u design your commit statement? Did u write in bullet points?
How many points did u add? Approximately, how much words did u add?
Just want to get an idea...


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> Thanks,
> Just one more thing, How did u design your commit statement? Did u write in bullet points?
> How many points did u add? Approximately, how much words did u add?
> Just want to get an idea...


I have written around 200 words... made the bullet points.... and put it in the box the they provided.... some good points about SA..... and condtions in SA..


----------



## wanttomove

nav.mahajan said:


> I have written around 200 words... made the bullet points.... and put it in the box the they provided.... some good points about SA..... and condtions in SA..


Thanks for ur response,
One more thing,
The email sent by SA contains the following

_"- A letter from your employer/s to demonstrate your work experience may enhance your application."_

Should i include the all my experience letetrs as part of the supporting documents?
Although there is no check box provided for expeience letters on the cover sheet/
did u get the same?


----------



## ksantosh7

*AussiFever*



desi_aussie said:


> Thats Right. updating the EOI is possible & also necessary to keep the data accurate. When in doubt, better to suspend/hide the EOI, if it does not reflect our preferences correctly. EOI is likely to be freezed for correction if invitation arrives. And we are liable to support our claims in EOI _Or_ risk a ban if we fail to.


Thanks, chin2 & desi_aussi for your valuable advice. I will make the changes today only.


----------



## Rekha Raman

wanttomove said:


> Thanks for ur response,
> One more thing,
> The email sent by SA contains the following
> 
> _"- A letter from your employer/s to demonstrate your work experience may enhance your application."_
> 
> Should i include the all my experience letetrs as part of the supporting documents?
> Although there is no check box provided for expeience letters on the cover sheet/
> did u get the same?


ACS has already assessed ur experience of previous employments, my understanding from above statement is if u can get a roles and responsibilites letter with current from ur HR shud be sufficient, dont need to send all exp letter as on their site they have mentioned pls send limited relevant docs to fasten up ur process.

Hope this helps.

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman

nav.mahajan said:


> That's true... a person might put more than EOI's..... we don't know the risk in it.... But it might be worth taking.... so be advised.... if you get SS in both the EOI's withdraw one and apply on the other one...... Keep your chances safe....


GUYZ, 

I have already taken the risk of submitting two EOI and have applied to WA and SA.

:ranger: I know this a big risk as most of the things are still ambigious, nevertheless I took the risk..

we risk takers may reap the first benefits or might get slayed for it :eyebrows:

Rekha


----------



## Kangaroo20

Rekha Raman said:


> GUYZ,
> 
> I have already taken the risk of submitting two EOI and have applied to WA and SA.
> 
> :ranger: I know this a big risk as most of the things are still ambigious, nevertheless I took the risk..
> 
> we risk takers may reap the first benefits or might get slayed for it :eyebrows:
> 
> Rekha


Any news from WA so far ? BTW, did the online system ask you for any document to support the claim? Should I ask my family to evaluate the monetary value of the properties in case the CO asks for it ?


----------



## Rekha Raman

Kangaroo20 said:


> Any news from WA so far ? BTW, did the online system ask you for any document to support the claim? Should I ask my family to evaluate the monetary value of the properties in case the CO asks for it ?


From WA last updated has been regarding SS criteria, timeliness they are yet to confirm.

No documents have been requested to submit, only confirmation was ur application has been accepted for processing and CO will get in touch if any furthers details are required.

Dont get any evaluation done as of now, but pls be careful about the amounts ur quoting, as they may ask for proof of it and you shud be able to substaniate it later.

hope this helps


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> Thanks for ur response,
> One more thing,
> The email sent by SA contains the following
> 
> _"- A letter from your employer/s to demonstrate your work experience may enhance your application."_
> 
> Should i include the all my experience letetrs as part of the supporting documents?
> Although there is no check box provided for expeience letters on the cover sheet/
> did u get the same?


I have sent the experience letters too..... it might enhance your chances.....


----------



## nav.mahajan

*All the best*



Rekha Raman said:


> GUYZ,
> 
> I have already taken the risk of submitting two EOI and have applied to WA and SA.
> 
> :ranger: I know this a big risk as most of the things are still ambigious, nevertheless I took the risk..
> 
> we risk takers may reap the first benefits or might get slayed for it :eyebrows:
> 
> Rekha


I have already said that this is a worth taking risk.... Do let me know when you receive invite from either state.... with your approved SS..... 

All the best to you..... hope for the best.....:clap2:


----------



## skv1983

Hi Guys,

I have a question.
Does submitting EOI takes care of getting the State Sponsorship, or State Sponsorship need to be applied separately?


----------



## prgopala

skv1983 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question.
> Does submitting EOI takes care of getting the State Sponsorship, or State Sponsorship need to be applied separately?


The way skill select is supposed to work is state will nominate folks based on their EOI. But no one is sure when that will happen. So another way is lodge EOI and apply for your preferred state SS by directly lodging SS application with that state. Once you get SS then send them your EOI and they will get DIAC to send you a invitation.


----------



## skv1983

Thanks.. Will do that now and will get back in case of any further info needed.
Thanks for your advise


----------



## ebyoct82

nishaon said:


> That is a very good news.
> By the way, What is your occupation?
> Now waiting for the final approval to congratulate you.
> Wish you all the best.


Thank you!... I have applied as Analyst Programmer...


----------



## desi_aussie

prgopala said:


> lodge EOI and apply for your preferred state SS by directly lodging SS application with that state. Once you get SS then send them your EOI and they will get DIAC to send you a invitation.


Yes presently states are expecting us to follow what prgopala has advised above.
1. Create EOI
2. Apply for state SS separately to each state you want.
3. Some states (like SA) want EOI number prior to SS approval , some states (like VIC) are OK even with EOI number after approval). Thats why create EOI first so that you have EOI number ready.
3. State will approve.
4. State will mark your EOI (in skillselect) SS approved & ready for DIAC's "Decision to Invite" for the next round of invitations.




prgopala said:


> The way skill select is supposed to work is state will nominate folks based on their EOI. But no one is sure when that will happen.


Yes our friends on this forum should not waste precious time under impression that once 190 visa is checked on EOI, they would be considered for state sponsorship automatically. Not atleast for now. State sponsorship requires additional documents like resume, explanation on research done on the state, commitment, etc These vary with each state & details are on state website. Also link to apply SS online is on the state website not on Skillselect. So till all this moves to skillselect, maybe sometime in the future, process what prgopala has advised holds for us.


----------



## nav.mahajan

desi_aussie said:


> Yes presently states are expecting us to follow what prgopala has advised above.
> 1. Create EOI
> 2. Apply for state SS separately to each state you want.
> 3. Some states (like SA) want EOI number prior to SS approval , some states (like VIC) are OK even with EOI number after approval). Thats why create EOI first so that you have EOI number ready.
> 3. State will approve.
> 4. State will mark your EOI (in skillselect) SS approved & ready for DIAC's "Decision to Invite" for the next round of invitations.
> 
> advised holds for us.


Every state has updated there SS application forms.... They have asked to mention your EOI number in there.... Some state like SA has specifically asked to select SA only in state to be nominated from... 

Once they will find you eligible for SS.... You will be invited in your EOI to file 190 Visa.... so go ahead and apply for SS.... where ever possible.... and all the best to all for that process....:ranger:


----------



## nav.mahajan

ebyoct82 said:


> Thank you!... I have applied as Analyst Programmer...


All the best buddy..... I'm in the same boat too....


----------



## zivziva

What is your IELTS score ? I am thinking of sensing my application for state sponsorship with IELTS score of 6 for ICT system test engineer and 8+ years ACS positive assessment. What are your thoughts on getting positive results from South Australia?


----------



## nav.mahajan

zivziva said:


> What is your IELTS score ? I am thinking of sensing my application for state sponsorship with IELTS score of 6 for ICT system test engineer and 8+ years ACS positive assessment. What are your thoughts on getting positive results from South Australia?


You can apply..... it all depends how soon you apply... Coz there is occupation ceiling... 

Your chances will be great as you will be in front runners... Do it fast...:ranger:


----------



## immu999

I have applied for SA SS but want to apply for others as well.. 

if i modify my EOI; SA state will not proceed with my application. 
if i create another EOI - will it work? 

Regards,


----------



## immu999

I have applied for SA SS but want to apply for others as well.. 

if i modify my EOI; SA state will not proceed with my application. 
if i create another EOI - will it work? 

Regards,


----------



## wanttomove

nav.mahajan said:


> I have sent the experience letters too..... it might enhance your chances.....


Hi nav..mahajan,
I just came to know a blunder that i have done is "In my online application to SA SS, i just entered the data for my recent job experience but not the earlier ones"

And i submitted my application. Actually, i just got confused by the line stating that "Job experience Satrting from the recent one". Though i have not sent my supporting documents and cover sheet.

I want to know what should i do exactly? 
OR CAn i chnage the existing online application , Whereas it is submitted
Need Your advice
Also seniors please help


----------



## prgopala

wanttomove said:


> Hi nav..mahajan,
> I just came to know a blunder that i have done is "In my online application to SA SS, i just entered the data for my recent job experience but not the earlier ones"
> 
> And i submitted my application. Actually, i just got confused by the line stating that "Job experience Satrting from the recent one". Though i have not sent my supporting documents and cover sheet.
> 
> I want to know what should i do exactly?
> OR CAn i chnage the existing online application , Whereas it is submitted
> Need Your advice
> Also seniors please help


Don't worry, When you get Acknowledgement from SA for your SS you can reply back my email to the regarding the same. Does SA required you to send hard copies for SS?


----------



## ank

Hi wanttomove,

You can call or email them and request them to unsubmit your application by explaining the reason

General Skilled Migration
*[email protected]
Telephone: +61 (8) 8303 2420
*
Office Hours:
Monday - Friday
9:00am to 5:00pm
(Australian Central Time)

In my case I have called them and explained the reason that my ACS validity date is going to expire during the application processing time and they have sent back the application to me.

Regards,
ank



wanttomove said:


> Hi nav..mahajan,
> I just came to know a blunder that i have done is "In my online application to SA SS, i just entered the data for my recent job experience but not the earlier ones"
> 
> And i submitted my application. Actually, i just got confused by the line stating that "Job experience Satrting from the recent one". Though i have not sent my supporting documents and cover sheet.
> 
> I want to know what should i do exactly?
> OR CAn i chnage the existing online application , Whereas it is submitted
> Need Your advice
> Also seniors please help


----------



## immu999

Hi Guys, 

I am also waiting for a milestone update after receiving the documents.. 

keep the thread alive and update as your application progresses.

best of luck  

Regards,


----------



## hellraiser

Hi All,
I am new to this forum. please guide me on Whether I should apply for SA SS as my IELTS score is overall 7.5 score but have 6.5 in 2 modules(R,W) . I have got a positive skill assesment for Software Engg. But I am not clear Whether SA accepts application with overall score and not Independent score of 7. Please guide me on this as I have filled my EOI but have selected Any state for time been but looking at the information given on SA site I feel I should change the EOI.


----------



## hellraiser

Hi all,
I have submitted my EOI on 11 July 2012. Got a positive skill assessment for software Engg. Overall Score in IELTS 7.5. in my EOI I have selected Any state but I feel I should change it to SA as currently on SA and NT accepts overall score in IELTS i guess. Please guide me on should I change my EOI for faster processing time ?


----------



## nishaon

hellraiser said:


> Hi all,
> I have submitted my EOI on 11 July 2012. Got a positive skill assessment for software Engg. Overall Score in IELTS 7.5. in my EOI I have selected Any state but I feel I should change it to SA as currently on SA and NT accepts overall score in IELTS i guess. Please guide me on should I change my EOI for faster processing time ?


You should also have to apply to states for state sponsorship separately mentioning your EOI number, but if you like to get SS from SA, then according to their requirement you have to select only SA in your EOI application.

Furthermore, for your clarification, I would like to inform you that no state is going to accept any overall IELTS score, you must have to meet all the threshold criteria (i.e., for IELTS minimum 6 in each module) to be eligible to apply, but some states(VIC, NSW) are demanding 7 in each module(for some occupations) whereas some others are not(SA, WA).
Hope, now it is clear to you.


----------



## nishaon

@ hellraiser,

As far as I know, SA accepts your IELTS if you get minimum 6 in each modules, therefore you don't have any problem to apply there, though you will not get any points for IELTS.
According to SA, you have to select SA only in your EOI if you want SS from there.


----------



## hellraiser

Thanks Nishaon . I guess its ok with me as when I submitted the EOI total point the system calculated was 55 without IELTS 7 in each module. So If i get state sponsorship I can complete 60 points if I am not wrong.


----------



## hellraiser

Please correct me if my understanding is not correct.


----------



## hellraiser

Thanks Nishaon. Description given make the picture lot clearer.


----------



## nav.mahajan

hellraiser said:


> Please correct me if my understanding is not correct.


Yup you will get 60 points for 190 Visa and 65 for the 489 visa..... Apply SA SS and select SA in your EOI.....


----------



## hellraiser

nav.mahajan said:


> Yup you will get 60 points for 190 Visa and 65 for the 489 visa..... Apply SA SS and select SA in your EOI.....


Hey Nav.Mahajan,
what is your job profile like for what code have you applied for SA SS and what is your status.


----------



## nav.mahajan

hellraiser said:


> Hey Nav.Mahajan,
> what is your job profile like for what code have you applied for SA SS and what is your status.


It is mentioned in my signatures.... I trying see my status.... I'm not able to find old link..:ranger:


----------



## kashifbari

*Cash to Declare*

While applying for South Australia SS i found two options confusing regarding Cash in Hand and total Assets...Can you tell me what is the sufficient Amount that needs to be filled there and do they ask for the proof of fund upon arrival like Bank Statement.


----------



## nav.mahajan

Hi Friends,

Please see the updated rules for the SA SS..... SA SS has updated the IELTS requirement for ICT professions.... You can check online on https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104 .... 

Even you can now apply for SA SS online on this link https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/user?destination=apply ....


----------



## nav.mahajan

kashifbari said:


> While applying for South Australia SS i found two options confusing regarding Cash in Hand and total Assets...Can you tell me what is the sufficient Amount that needs to be filled there and do they ask for the proof of fund upon arrival like Bank Statement.


Cash in hand means... money you have with you right now.... assets are property, funds, stocks, insurances etc..... 

so you can show hard cash as well as assets with you.... so you have to show total funds you have with you hard cash movable and assets can be immovable... both can be declared..:ranger:


----------



## kashifbari

how much each because i heared while traveling you cannot travel with more than 10,000USD?

I will be applying with my spouse and the SA website says this
Main applicant plus one (1) dependent AUD$ 30,000 AUD$ 20,000

so its means can i fill 10,000 Cash in Hand and 20,000 Assets back in country?

am i right kindly guide me


----------



## nav.mahajan

kashifbari said:


> how much each because i heared while traveling you cannot travel with more than 10,000USD?
> 
> I will be applying with my spouse and the SA website says this
> Main applicant plus one (1) dependent AUD$ 30,000 AUD$ 20,000
> 
> so its means can i fill 10,000 Cash in Hand and 20,000 Assets back in country?
> 
> am i right kindly guide me


I'm also not sure how can you take that amount with you.... may be you can travelers check with you.... that is other than cash may be.... 

you can get that clarified with immigration department.... when you will get the visa..... So just wait for the SS and visa to be granted...


----------



## nishaon

nav.mahajan said:


> It is mentioned in my signatures.... I trying see my status.... I'm not able to find old link..:ranger:


Hi nav.mahajan,

According to your signature it is seen that you have applied for SA SS on 7/3/2012, but it is more than 4 months, can you please let us know the current status of that. Why it is not published yet?
Actually I am going to apply SA for SS, that is why I am quite worried about their timing.

With thanks.


----------



## nav.mahajan

nishaon said:


> Hi nav.mahajan,
> 
> According to your signature it is seen that you have applied for SA SS on 7/3/2012, but it is more than 4 months, can you please let us know the current status of that. Why it is not published yet?
> Actually I am going to apply SA for SS, that is why I am quite worried about their timing.
> 
> With thanks.


It's July 3rd.... Sorry for confusion.... so waiting for any decision to be made...


----------



## Sobman72

nav.mahajan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Please see the updated rules for the SA SS..... SA SS has updated the IELTS requirement for ICT professions.... You can check online on https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104 ....
> 
> Even you can now apply for SA SS online on this link https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/user?destination=apply ....


What will happen to those applicant who have already appled and thier IELTS score is not 6.5 in each section?

It seems currently Application Tracking is not working for old application submitted before 16 July 12..


----------



## nishaon

nav.mahajan said:


> It's July 3rd.... Sorry for confusion.... so waiting for any decision to be made...


Oh, sorry, I couldn't catch that.
Don't know what are they going to do with previous applications as you(and others) can't check the status, hope SA will resolve the issue very soon.

Anyways, wish you all the best.


----------



## kashifbari

When i am trying to fill South Australian application it asks me for my IELTS report reference Number but i am unable to enter full Reference Number in the Field????


----------



## nav.mahajan

nishaon said:


> Oh, sorry, I couldn't catch that.
> Don't know what are they going to do with previous applications as you(and others) can't check the status, hope SA will resolve the issue very soon.
> 
> Anyways, wish you all the best.


The applications reached to them before July 17.... Will be processed with the old set of rules... Means IELTS 6 each.... or what so ever was the requirement then.... 

If any one apply now... new eligibility requirements will be applied to that person....:ranger:


----------



## desi_aussie

kashifbari said:


> ..... because i heared while traveling you cannot travel with more than 10,000USD?.........so its means can i fill 10,000 Cash in Hand and 20,000 Assets back in country?
> 
> am i right kindly guide me


Cash for purpose of showing sustainability to meet migration & initial settlement cost doesn't need that you have to draw hard currency & carry with you. Or take the risk of carrying cash.

It can be in the bank, available on demand to withdraw. Possibly by International debit card or available cash to do bank transfer to you Australian bank account, after you open it.


----------



## nav.mahajan

kashifbari said:


> When i am trying to fill South Australian application it asks me for my IELTS report reference Number but i am unable to enter full Reference Number in the Field????


It might be a problem... there was problem with the EOI number too.... it wasn't allowing to put all the characters....


----------



## kashifbari

so how i over come this problem....

Secondly what amount you filled in Cash in Hand upon Arrival and Asset while applying for SA SS???


----------



## nav.mahajan

kashifbari said:


> so how i over come this problem....
> 
> Secondly what amount you filled in Cash in Hand upon Arrival and Asset while applying for SA SS???


I don't remember the exact amount.... but i think it was $30000


----------



## ebyoct82

I found lots of changes in SA web site today.. we have to create a new username and password to access out applications. All new rule effecting on EOI has been updated...


----------



## ebyoct82

Hi.. Anyone able to track your applicatioin today.. i am not able find my application in SA web site if after created a new account


----------



## nav.mahajan

ebyoct82 said:


> I found lots of changes in SA web site today.. we have to create a new username and password to access out applications. All new rule effecting on EOI has been updated...


You have applied before 17 July.... So you don't have to create a username and pass.... 

Old tracking system will track your application... need to wait for that system to be up again.... 

This new system is for people who will apply from today.....


----------



## ebyoct82

nav.mahajan said:


> You have applied before 17 July.... So you don't have to create a username and pass....
> 
> Old tracking system will track your application... need to wait for that system to be up again....
> 
> This new system is for people who will apply from today.....


ohhhh.. thank god...!!! thanks dear....


----------



## nav.mahajan

ebyoct82 said:


> ohhhh.. thank god...!!! thanks dear....


But do tell me... your docs are received by SA authorities.. Right??? if they are not.. Then you have to check with the SA officials....


----------



## ebyoct82

nav.mahajan said:


> But do tell me... your docs are received by SA authorities.. Right??? if they are not.. Then you have to check with the SA officials....


Yes... its reached there on 13th July.. it was updated on tracking.


----------



## nav.mahajan

ebyoct82 said:


> Yes... its reached there on 13th July.. it was updated on tracking.


That's great then... All the best... Decision on your SS will be taken with respect to the old rules... 

And have you checked in the SA site.... they have clearly mentioned..... for this month there will be limited nominations from SA.....:ranger:


----------



## ebyoct82

nav.mahajan said:


> That's great then... All the best... Decision on your SS will be taken with respect to the old rules...
> 
> And have you checked in the SA site.... they have clearly mentioned..... for this month there will be limited nominations from SA.....:ranger:


Ya... thats one more hurdle.. lets hope for the best.. 

One more rule... we should specify only state nominated visa option and SA state name in EOI.. 

I have update it today as i had selected 189, 190 and 489


----------



## coker

kashifbari said:


> When i am trying to fill South Australian application it asks me for my IELTS report reference Number but i am unable to enter full Reference Number in the Field????


I am facing the same problem. What is the solution? Anyone?


----------



## nav.mahajan

coker said:


> I am facing the same problem. What is the solution? Anyone?


They are doing updates to there website.... Please put this on there forum..... or write a mail to them.... you save it right now with the dummy values.. up to the character you can enter.... when it is rectified you can update it....:ranger:


----------



## coker

nav.mahajan said:


> They are doing updates to there website.... Please put this on there forum..... or write a mail to them.... you save it right now with the dummy values.. up to the character you can enter.... when it is rectified you can update it....:ranger:


Can you provide the link and email address? Have they mentioned anywhere that they are aware of this problem and will fix it?


----------



## desi_aussie

ebyoct82 said:


> One more rule... we should specify only state nominated visa option and SA state name in EOI..


Yes this new rule...............is cited under possible reasons of refusal of State sponsorship from SA.

All other visa options (like 189, 457, ENS etc) should be temporarily unchecked till decision from SA comes, if someone is seriously looking for SA sponsorship.


----------



## nav.mahajan

coker said:


> Can you provide the link and email address? Have they mentioned anywhere that they are aware of this problem and will fix it?


this is the link you can check for info https://www.immigration.sa.gov.au/contact us


----------



## coker

nav.mahajan said:


> this is the link you can check for info https://www.immigration.sa.gov.au/contact us


I sent them an email. If you get a response from them, let me know. How long are we supposed to wait for them to fix this? They have not even acknowledged they are going to fix it.


----------



## ebyoct82

coker said:


> I sent them an email. If you get a response from them, let me know. How long are we supposed to wait for them to fix this? They have not even acknowledged they are going to fix it.


lot of pages in SA web site is not working.. I think changes are going on.. surly they will get lot of mails about the same.. so they will rectify ASAP.


----------



## desi_aussie

desi_aussie said:


> 3. State will approve.
> 4. State will mark your EOI (in skillselect) SS approved & ready for DIAC's "Decision to Invite" for the next round of invitations.


As per migration blog, DIAC is not screening EOI for the purpose of sending invitation to EOI's which have got state sponsorship. That's good news for people prospecting 190 Visa. 

Migration Blog is quoted below:


> Invitations will be issued for the independent and family sponsored skilled visas to the highest ranking EOIs. Invitations will be issued regularly, such as once a month. We propose to issue the first round of invitations in August 2012.
> 
> For the state or territory nominated and business innovation and investment visas, an invitation will be issued to you automatically when the state or territory nominates you through SkillSelect from 1 July 2012.


Above also implies that person having lower ranking (possibly due to lower point score or late submission) will get invitation to apply if (s)he can secure SS. This happens while higher ranking EOI's are in queue waiting for invitation. Good for few, bad news for few others.


----------



## desi_aussie

desi_aussie said:


> And we are liable to support our claims in EOI _Or_ risk a ban if we fail to.


Migration Blog states:


> We remind all intending migrants interested in submitting an EOI that if you provide misleading or false information on your EOI, your visa application will be refused.* If your visa is refused on this basis* you will be subject to a *three year ban* which may prevent grant of a further visa.


----------



## Sahrear

*Applied VIC ss to increase the chance*

Hi,

I have applied for VIC SS and they have acknowledged my application and opened a file. Decision will be given within 12 weeks according to their email.

In subclass 190, my point is 70 so keeping my finger crossed to get the Victoria SS. Or if i'm too lucky then under 189 (score is 65), first round of invitations will be sent on August.

I pray that all of us get their desired visa. Let's hope for the best!

Cheers
Sahrear


----------



## AhmedUAE

hello...it's nice to join you all SA-bound guys in this forum.

Regarding the new rules for refusal reasons on the SA site, can I just update the EOI now for only 489 visa? I have checked other visa options as well earlier on 5th of July. So EOI submission date was 5th July. My SA application has reached on 9th July in the tracking system. If I update the EOI in skill select today (18th July), the new submission date for EOI would be today. Will it be a problem if they find out this new EOI submission date? 

As we applied earlier (i.e. before 13th July), there were no clear instructions on these issues on their site. I remember it was just to select SA only, no mention of the checking only one visa option for SA sponsorship. Now, even they ask for IELTS 6.5 on each band for engineering profession in general after 17th July. So hopefully they will follow the old rules for us whose applications were received before 13th July. 

Now, is it a must for me to update the EOI in skill select with only one visa option? 
Please share your thoughts.


----------



## nav.mahajan

AhmedUAE said:


> hello...it's nice to join you all SA-bound guys in this forum.
> 
> Regarding the new rules for refusal reasons on the SA site, can I just update the EOI now for only 489 visa? I have checked other visa options as well earlier on 5th of July. So EOI submission date was 5th July. My SA application has reached on 9th July in the tracking system. If I update the EOI in skill select today (18th July), the new submission date for EOI would be today. Will it be a problem if they find out this new EOI submission date?
> 
> As we applied earlier (i.e. before 13th July), there were no clear instructions on these issues on their site. I remember it was just to select SA only, no mention of the checking only one visa option for SA sponsorship. Now, even they ask for IELTS 6.5 on each band for engineering profession in general after 17th July. So hopefully they will follow the old rules for us whose applications were received before 13th July.
> 
> Now, is it a must for me to update the EOI in skill select with only one visa option?
> Please share your thoughts.


If you have applied before 13th July and your docs also reached to them by that date... you are good to be evaluated by the old set of rules... 

updates in your EOI on the later does not matter to them.... But these updates to your EOI should be in align to SA EOI requirements...:ranger:


----------



## wanttomove

Hi all,

I have applied to SA SS before 13th July 2012. Now the site is updated. I want to know how can i see the status of my online application if i already has a reference number to my case? The following link is expired:
http://www.immigration.sa.gov.au/applyonline/skilled/index.php
which i used to use earlier.

Please provide the new url...


----------



## ShariqQamar

wanttomove said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied to SA SS before 13th July 2012. Now the site is updated. I want to know how can i see the status of my online application if i already has a reference number to my case? The following link is expired:
> http://www.immigration.sa.gov.au/applyonline/skilled/index.php
> which i used to use earlier.
> 
> Please provide the new url...


Same problem. If anyone can find the link then please do share.


----------



## ir.malik

Sahrear said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for VIC SS and they have acknowledged my application and opened a file. Decision will be given within 12 weeks according to their email.
> 
> In subclass 190, my point is 70 so keeping my finger crossed to get the Victoria SS. Or if i'm too lucky then under 189 (score is 65), first round of invitations will be sent on August.
> 
> I pray that all of us get their desired visa. Let's hope for the best!
> 
> Cheers
> Sahrear


I have applied too and I hope Vic does it in this time frame but for IT professions its taking longer than expected. It might take upto 15 weeks or around that. lets hope it gets on time..


----------



## ebyoct82

hi.. Anyone got the link to view the application status applied before 17th jul 2012?


----------



## nav.mahajan

ebyoct82 said:


> hi.. Anyone got the link to view the application status applied before 17th jul 2012?


I have tried... but this is not working.... need to check with the SA officials... by when it will be working..


----------



## karansuper

Finally i have joined the club ... Filed my EOI... Now to go for VIC SS

Well i read on the blog today an update regarding number of EOI filed till date:

Update 16/07/2012: Since 1 July 2012, over 14,000 expressions of interest (EOIs) have been commenced with over 5000 successfully submitted in SkillSelect! To submit an EOI visit Skillselect

This means the number is quite good but far less than some people were saying based on their EOI number like 70K or so.


----------



## desi_aussie

karansuper said:


> ..........over 14,000 expressions of interest (EOIs) have been commenced with over 5000 successfully submitted in SkillSelect!
> 
> This means the number is quite good but far less than some people were saying based on their EOI number like 70K or so.


Thats good . some more visas left to be distributed 

Earlier people were speculating total EOI's submitted based on last numbers their EOI's. Probably 1st EOI was given number 100001, and then inflated numbers started doing the rounds. Whatever its was encouraging to hear your newly found data


----------



## Kangaroo20

karansuper said:


> Finally i have joined the club ... Filed my EOI... Now to go for VIC SS
> 
> Well i read on the blog today an update regarding number of EOI filed till date:
> 
> Update 16/07/2012: Since 1 July 2012, over 14,000 expressions of interest (EOIs) have been commenced with over 5000 successfully submitted in SkillSelect! To submit an EOI visit Skillselect
> 
> This means the number is quite good but far less than some people were saying based on their EOI number like 70K or so.


Number of applicant may be fewer than 5000 since some of us filed multiple EOI. However, one person can accept only visa . S


----------



## nav.mahajan

desi_aussie said:


> Thats good . some more visas left to be distributed
> 
> Earlier people were speculating total EOI's submitted based on last numbers their EOI's. Probably 1st EOI was given number 100001, and then inflated numbers started doing the rounds. Whatever its was encouraging to hear your newly found data


These are things are present on migration blog..... you can visit there on regular basis.....


----------



## ir.malik

desi_aussie said:


> Thats good . some more visas left to be distributed
> 
> Earlier people were speculating total EOI's submitted based on last numbers their EOI's. Probably 1st EOI was given number 100001, and then inflated numbers started doing the rounds. Whatever its was encouraging to hear your newly found data


There is a member who's eoi id was in 8k and he got invitation in first week of july.. I don't think the numbering started from 100001 .. I think it started from from either 101 or 1001.. anyhow the 14000 completed EOI apps is again good sign bt looking at ceilings could be bad for few profession.. I guess this new system will b clear wen the first report comes in mid aug..


----------



## nav.mahajan

ir.malik said:


> There is a member who's eoi id was in 8k and he got invitation in first week of july.. I don't think the numbering started from 100001 .. I think it started from from either 101 or 1001.. anyhow the 14000 completed EOI apps is again good sign bt looking at ceilings could be bad for few profession.. I guess this new system will b clear wen the first report comes in mid aug..


People who have applies for SS before July 1... and their SS approved are now getting the invites..... Regardless of the EOI numbers.. when they were logged..... 

The EOI number doesn't matter in case of State sponsorship.....:ranger:


----------



## wanttomove

nav.mahajan said:


> People who have applies for SS before July 1... and their SS approved are now getting the invites..... Regardless of the EOI numbers.. when they were logged.....
> 
> The EOI number doesn't matter in case of State sponsorship.....:ranger:


I totally agree with it. There must not be any argument against it.


----------



## auslover

nav.mahajan said:


> People who have applies for SS before July 1... and their SS approved are now getting the invites..... Regardless of the EOI numbers.. when they were logged.....
> 
> The EOI number doesn't matter in case of State sponsorship.....:ranger:


Yes, i fully agree with this notion as i have a +ve SS and also got the invite for 190


----------



## ShariqQamar

auslover said:


> Yes, i fully agree with this notion as i have a +ve SS and also got the invite for 190


Ranking does not apply for 190 and 489. If your SS is approved then you will get an invite. 
SkillSelect ? Rankings and Invitations explained | Migration Blog


----------



## wanttomove

nav.mahajan said:


> I have tried... but this is not working.... need to check with the SA officials... by when it will be working..


Now that link is working


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> Now that link is working


Yup i have checked few minutes back... this link is working now :clap2: Immigration SA Applications .....

People logged application before 13th July.... can check their application status on above mentioned link... :ranger:


----------



## ebyoct82

nav.mahajan said:


> Yup i have checked few minutes back... this link is working now :clap2: Immigration SA Applications .....
> 
> People logged application before 13th July.... can check their application status on above mentioned link... :ranger:


Yes.. its working... great relief...


----------



## kaisarhossain

hi all, 
i'h emailed to SA regarding the discussed problem of checking Online Tracking for applications submitted after 1-Jul-12 and before 13-Jul-12. Today i received a reply saying following..hope it might relief old applicants a bit. However, online application can be checked now. but wondering if those applications are kept in low priority or not..

"Unfortunately the link to the client tracking system for all applications, submitted prior to 14/07/2012, had been unavailable and you would not have been able to track or view the status of your application. This issue has now been resolved and you will now be able to check the status of your application via the quick link or via the News and Events page on the home page of the website – Click on “Tracking Applications”. 

Please be advised that you will not be able to view your previous application submitted prior to 14/07/2012 in the new on-line system.

If this concerns your application: Applicants who submitted applications on-line, on or before 13/07/2012 will need to meet the State Nomination requirement at the time of submission. If the occupational IELTS requirement for your occupation at time of your on-line submission was 6 in each band when you submitted your on-line application, this is the requirement that will be applicable to your application."


----------



## immu999

kaisarhossain said:


> hi all,
> i'h emailed to SA regarding the discussed problem of checking Online Tracking for applications submitted after 1-Jul-12 and before 13-Jul-12. Today i received a reply saying following..hope it might relief old applicants a bit. However, online application can be checked now. but wondering if those applications are kept in low priority or not..
> 
> "Unfortunately the link to the client tracking system for all applications, submitted prior to 14/07/2012, had been unavailable and you would not have been able to track or view the status of your application. This issue has now been resolved and you will now be able to check the status of your application via the quick link or via the News and Events page on the home page of the website – Click on “Tracking Applications”.
> 
> Please be advised that you will not be able to view your previous application submitted prior to 14/07/2012 in the new on-line system.
> 
> If this concerns your application: Applicants who submitted applications on-line, on or before 13/07/2012 will need to meet the State Nomination requirement at the time of submission. If the occupational IELTS requirement for your occupation at time of your on-line submission was 6 in each band when you submitted your on-line application, this is the requirement that will be applicable to your application."


ive also received the same reply.. 
i am more concerned of: 
"Due to the introduction of SkillSelect and the large volume of applications received at the start of the program year, the processing of South Australian nomination applications received in July may take longer than the standard 8 week processing time."

:confused2: i hate waiting times ..


----------



## nav.mahajan

kaisarhossain said:


> hi all,
> i'h emailed to SA regarding the discussed problem of checking Online Tracking for applications submitted after 1-Jul-12 and before 13-Jul-12. Today i received a reply saying following..hope it might relief old applicants a bit. However, online application can be checked now. but wondering if those applications are kept in low priority or not..
> 
> "Unfortunately the link to the client tracking system for all applications, submitted prior to 14/07/2012, had been unavailable and you would not have been able to track or view the status of your application. This issue has now been resolved and you will now be able to check the status of your application via the quick link or via the News and Events page on the home page of the website – Click on “Tracking Applications”.
> 
> Please be advised that you will not be able to view your previous application submitted prior to 14/07/2012 in the new on-line system.
> 
> If this concerns your application: Applicants who submitted applications on-line, on or before 13/07/2012 will need to meet the State Nomination requirement at the time of submission. If the occupational IELTS requirement for your occupation at time of your on-line submission was 6 in each band when you submitted your on-line application, this is the requirement that will be applicable to your application."


i have called the SA officials... they have said... application will be processed as per the application date..... So don't worry... decision will be made on them... Hopefully it will be positive reply......

But they will be processed first... then the application logged after 13th July will be picked... keeping my fingers crossed...:ranger:


----------



## nav.mahajan

immu999 said:


> ive also received the same reply..
> i am more concerned of:
> "Due to the introduction of SkillSelect and the large volume of applications received at the start of the program year, the processing of South Australian nomination applications received in July may take longer than the standard 8 week processing time."
> 
> :confused2: i hate waiting times ..


Don't worry buddy.. we are the front runners for the SS... though there might be quite a lot applications for them to process.... But our chances are not bleak...:ranger:


----------



## dikkalaR

Hello All, 
Good Day !
I am planning to applying for immigration to Australia. I have 10+ years of experience in IT currently working in India and hence I believe I would be qualified to apply for a Skilled Independent (subclass 189). Can some one please provide me a checklist regarding the steps that needs to be taken before we fill in the EOI. I have gone through many a links regarding the same but still some confusion exists regarding some of the things such as, 
1) Do we need to send all the documents (Experience Letters etc) Online or by Post ?
2) When do we need to pay the fee and what would be the means to pay ?
If some one has the link which lists out all the steps clearly, then it would be great if you share the same.
Thanks in Advance and Wishing the best for all who had already applied and the others who are planning to do so !!!
Cheers,
Balaji.


----------



## nav.mahajan

dikkalaR said:


> Hello All,
> Good Day !
> I am planning to applying for immigration to Australia. I have 10+ years of experience in IT currently working in India and hence I believe I would be qualified to apply for a Skilled Independent (subclass 189). Can some one please provide me a checklist regarding the steps that needs to be taken before we fill in the EOI. I have gone through many a links regarding the same but still some confusion exists regarding some of the things such as,
> 1) Do we need to send all the documents (Experience Letters etc) Online or by Post ?
> 2) When do we need to pay the fee and what would be the means to pay ?
> If some one has the link which lists out all the steps clearly, then it would be great if you share the same.
> Thanks in Advance and Wishing the best for all who had already applied and the others who are planning to do so !!!
> Cheers,
> Balaji.


1. First you need to get your profile assessed from ACS for your work experience... You can check on the sharing ACS status or ACS skill assessment threads... bout the requirements

2. have to appear for IELTS... need to get 7 band if you want to claim 10 points..

3. Then you can submit your EOI...

4. Fee for visa will be paid at the last step... when you will get an invite in your EOI.... :ranger:


----------



## dikkalaR

nav.mahajan said:


> 1. First you need to get your profile assessed from ACS for your work experience... You can check on the sharing ACS status or ACS skill assessment threads... bout the requirements
> 
> 2. have to appear for IELTS... need to get 7 band if you want to claim 10 points..
> 
> 3. Then you can submit your EOI...
> 
> 4. Fee for visa will be paid at the last step... when you will get an invite in your EOI.... :ranger:


Thanks a Ton for your reply. Will look into those steps and might come up with some more questions  Thanks again and a great day !!


----------



## nav.mahajan

dikkalaR said:


> Thanks a Ton for your reply. Will look into those steps and might come up with some more questions  Thanks again and a great day !!


You are welcome...


----------



## ShariqQamar

Please help me with the following query. I will be grateful to you.
Today my application status is changed to
"Application Decision : Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of processing times. Keep monitoring this page and your e-mail for the decision on your application."
What this means? Are they not going to process my application?


----------



## ShariqQamar

Please help me with the following query. I will be grateful to you.
Today my application status is changed to
"Application Decision : Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of processing times. Keep monitoring this page and your e-mail for the decision on your application."
What this means? Are they not going to process my application?


----------



## karansuper

This does not mean anything... They will process your application... It simply says due to the new system they cannot indicate the processing times i.e. you will have to keep on checking regularly about the status of your application.


----------



## OZ12

*ACS Assessment*

Any one submitted ACS assessment in June and got the results? 

I submitted mine on June 22 and its almost a month. Just wanted to check the timelines to estimate.


----------



## OZ12

karansuper said:


> This does not mean anything... They will process your application... It simply says due to the new system they cannot indicate the processing times i.e. you will have to keep on checking regularly about the status of your application.


Hey Karan,

You applied under Software Tester? I sent my application for ACS assessment and its almost a a month now.


----------



## karansuper

OZ12 said:


> Hey Karan,
> 
> You applied under Software Tester? I sent my application for ACS assessment and its almost a a month now.


Yes i got a +ve assessment as a Software test, it took nearly 1month and 10 days when i applied in april. You are also looking for assessment as a tester?


----------



## OZ12

karansuper said:


> Yes i got a +ve assessment as a Software test, it took nearly 1month and 10 days when i applied in april. You are also looking for assessment as a tester?


Yes,

I haave applied


Company 1 QA Lead/Tester - 3 years
Company 2 Computer system Analyst- 2 years.
Company 3 Test analyst - 3 years.

Hopefully it will come as 8 years positive. I will have 60 points without IELTS and SS.

I am taking ielts on aug 4. as you have given ielts, Can we write essay with pencil or pen as its paper based, I dont remember last time I wrote anything with pen except signature..lol how hard is it to score 7 in each module.


Do you know any other state other than VIC and SA who has software tester on their list.


----------



## karansuper

OZ12 said:


> Yes,
> 
> I haave applied
> 
> 
> Company 1 QA Lead/Tester - 3 years
> Company 2 Computer system Analyst- 2 years.
> Company 3 Test analyst - 3 years.
> 
> Hopefully it will come as 8 years positive. I will have 60 points without IELTS and SS.
> 
> I am taking ielts on aug 4. as you have given ielts, Can we write essay with pencil or pen as its paper based, I dont remember last time I wrote anything with pen except signature..lol how hard is it to score 7 in each module.
> 
> 
> Do you know any other state other than VIC and SA who has software tester on their list.


Even if you score 60 without IELTS you would require SS either from VIC or SA because Software Tester is in SOL2 and to get SS you would need to give IELTS and get 6.5 in each module for SA and 7 in each module for VIC.

You can use anything pen or pencil to write the essay, it is not very hard but yes it requires a lot of research to know what exactly they are looking for in your writing. Writing is considered the toughest by many as in this modules 50% of the people falter.


----------



## pticku

I have a query. I had submitted my Victoria SS on 18th of June 2012 and filed my EOI on 4th of July 2012. Today I have filed my SA SS application. Since SA sponsorship requires that one needs to selsect only "SA" as preferred state for nomination in EOI application, Will Victoria state still consider my application for SS.

I have already informed Victoria State of my EOI id. Please help.


----------



## karansuper

pticku said:


> I have a query. I had submitted my Victoria SS on 18th of June 2012 and filed my EOI on 4th of July 2012. Today I have filed my SA SS application. Since SA sponsorship requires that one needs to selsect only "SA" as preferred state for nomination in EOI application, Will Victoria state still consider my application for SS.
> 
> I have already informed Victoria State of my EOI id. Please help.


If you modify your EOI and select on SA, then how will you get SS from VIC.
You have to choose one at a time bro.


----------



## skv1983

How do i know what number my application was?

I havent recieved any acknowledgement mail for the EOI


----------



## nav.mahajan

skv1983 said:


> How do i know what number my application was?
> 
> I havent recieved any acknowledgement mail for the EOI


If you haven't received any confirmation mail.... then it might not be submitted in system.... you can go ahead a log another EOI.....


----------



## godwin1980

*Points for Bachelor Degree Overseas*

Dear Experts,

I hold a Bachelors Degree from Nagarjuna University from India and got the same assessed positively from ACS and the letter says 
"Your Bachelor Degree from Nagarjuna University has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing"

I am just wondering how many points I should claim for my educational qualification in SkillSelect - 15 Points or 10 Points ?

As DIAC states that - 

"At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard - 15 Points"
"Diploma or trade qualification completed in Australia, or qualification or award of recognised standard - 10 points"

The confusion for me with regards to 15 points is, when they state atleast bachelor Degree, they also say "Including with Honours or Master" which I dont have.

Kindly suggest, But I applied for EOI anyways with 15 points, and I just dont want to do an mistake.


----------



## auslover

godwin1980 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I hold a Bachelors Degree from Nagarjuna University from India and got the same assessed positively from ACS and the letter says
> "Your Bachelor Degree from Nagarjuna University has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing"
> 
> I am just wondering how many points I should claim for my educational qualification in SkillSelect - 15 Points or 10 Points ?
> 
> As DIAC states that -
> 
> "At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard - 15 Points"
> "Diploma or trade qualification completed in Australia, or qualification or award of recognised standard - 10 points"
> 
> The confusion for me with regards to 15 points is, when they state atleast bachelor Degree, they also say "Including with Honours or Master" which I dont have.
> 
> Kindly suggest, But I applied for EOI anyways with 15 points, and I just dont want to do an mistake.


Dont worry a bit, you have 15 points for this for sure.
Go ahead and claim it.
Best of luck


----------



## nav.mahajan

auslover said:


> Dont worry a bit, you have 15 points for this for sure.
> Go ahead and claim it.
> Best of luck


I agree with Auslover.... it is bachelor degree.... you will get 15 points for this.... so don't worry.....:ranger:


----------



## godwin1980

Thank you very much for both of you.


----------



## nav.mahajan

Anyone heard back from SA officials for SS..... Any SS granted from SA after July 1..... Do update on this forum.....

I'm waiting for mine.....:ranger:


----------



## irishshoegal

I have a BSc (Hons) & MSc (Hons) and can only claim 15 points, I think it is stating that the max points for degree and/or masters is 15 points, not that you need both. To claim 20 you need a PhD


----------



## prgopala

irishshoegal said:


> I have a BSc (Hons) & MSc (Hons) and can only claim 15 points, I think it is stating that the max points for degree and/or masters is 15 points, not that you need both. To claim 20 you need a PhD


correct..


----------



## bhavnita

*Is Eoi invitaion will be depend on only point system ?*

Hi guys …I read lot of treats for New EOI skill select system. I am so surprised that how we people underestimate Australian immigration system. All the people thinking that EOI invitation only based on high points system .So lot of people worrying about how we will get invitation with low points? According to me EOI invitation system will not be only based with high ranking point system but it can be totally consider in same occupation list with high ranking. 
Think guys if Australian Gov. need only high score applications why they need to make big reforms in immigration system. They have lot of way to call to people with high points. They can mention we need applications only over 75 points with required occupation list. They can mention that point system in skill select assessment.
So there are reasons and fact that can prove EOI invitation not will be based on points. 
Occupation ceiling list – This list indicate that every year Australian Gov. need particular number of application( people) in each occupation. Example we have two list
A .Retail Managers – 12000 (with 70 to 75 points ranking) 
B. Chemical and Materials Engineers – 120 (60-65 points ranking)
So list a has more numbers it mean more EOI in that list and high ranking and Tell me friends when group B those have only 120 peoples for year when they will be get invitation ? 
Answer- Every month they will invite by numbers by list. 
12000/12 month = 1000 EOI invitation and another 120/12 = 10 invitation’s. So totally cleared the list is equal valuable for Australian Gov. That’s why they don’t cleared ranking.
Education- Mostly people get their bachelor or master degree age to 22 to 25 and if we think about PhD. not possible before 29th and they don’t have time to do the job .So master or bachelor degrees holders have more experience in job compared to PhD. SO more experience more point but education level totally different. How they ignored PhD degrees or high end education holder in Australia because some filed they need more high-level research scientist. 
So finally we can see EOI system will be sot off software to find applications with different categories not like only high points get invitation.


----------



## akmirror

bhavnita said:


> Hi guys …I read lot of treats for New EOI skill select system. I am so surprised that how we people underestimate Austrian immigration system. All the people thinking that EOI invitation only based on high points system .So lot of people worrying about how we will get invitation with low points? According to me EOI invitation system will not be only based with high ranking point system but it can be totally consider in same occupation list with high ranking.
> Think guys if Australian Gov. need only high score applications why they need to make big reforms in immigration system. They have lot of way to call to people with high points. They can mention we need applications only over 75 points with required occupation list. They can mention that point system in skill select assessment.
> So there are reasons and fact that can prove EOI invitation not will be based on points.
> Occupation ceiling list – This list indicate that every year Australian Gov. need particular number of application( people) in each occupation. Example we have two list
> A .Retail Managers – 12000 (with 70 to 75 points ranking)
> B. Chemical and Materials Engineers – 120 (60-65 points ranking)
> So list a has more numbers it mean more EOI in that list and high ranking and Tell me friends when group B those have only 120 peoples for year when they will be get invitation ?
> Answer- Every month they will invite by numbers by list.
> 12000/12 month = 1000 EOI invitation and another 120/12 = 10 invitation’s. So totally cleared the list is equal valuable for Australian Gov. That’s why they don’t cleared ranking.
> Education- Mostly people get their bachelor or master degree age to 22 to 25 and if we think about PhD. not possible before 29th and they don’t have time to do the job .So master or bachelor degrees holders have more experience in job compared to PhD. SO more experience more point but education level totally different. How they ignored PhD degrees or high end education holder in Australia because some filed they need more high-level research scientist.
> So finally we can see EOI system will be sot off software to find applications with different categories not like only high points get invitation.


Hi,

I am not quite sure about the logic behind dividing occupational ceiling and getting a fixed number per month. It wont happen like that to be honest with you. Ranking will occur only in case of independent class 189 and not with State sponsored 190. 
For 189 visa subclass, for example, lets assume 200 Chemical and Material Engineers applied under EOI and lets say during the invite the ranking is placed at 1st rank: 75 points ; 2nd rank: 70 points and 3rd rank: 65 points. Now, out of 200 who applied, 90 Chemical Engineers are with 75points(lets say) they will get invite first, then as 120 is the occupational ceiling, the next 30 people with rank 70 are invited. So the quota is full right (90+30=120). Hence, no further invites will be sent for that program year. It can happen withing the 1st month itself. I hope you got my point. 

P.S: Occupational Ceiling is applicable for both 189 and 190 visas.


----------



## Kangaroo20

bhavnita said:


> Hi guys …I read lot of treats for New EOI skill select system. I am so surprised that how we people underestimate Australian immigration system. All the people thinking that EOI invitation only based on high points system .So lot of people worrying about how we will get invitation with low points? According to me EOI invitation system will not be only based with high ranking point system but it can be totally consider in same occupation list with high ranking.
> Think guys if Australian Gov. need only high score applications why they need to make big reforms in immigration system. They have lot of way to call to people with high points. They can mention we need applications only over 75 points with required occupation list. They can mention that point system in skill select assessment.
> So there are reasons and fact that can prove EOI invitation not will be based on points.
> Occupation ceiling list – This list indicate that every year Australian Gov. need particular number of application( people) in each occupation. Example we have two list
> A .Retail Managers – 12000 (with 70 to 75 points ranking)
> B. Chemical and Materials Engineers – 120 (60-65 points ranking)
> So list a has more numbers it mean more EOI in that list and high ranking and Tell me friends when group B those have only 120 peoples for year when they will be get invitation ?
> Answer- Every month they will invite by numbers by list.
> 12000/12 month = 1000 EOI invitation and another 120/12 = 10 invitation’s. So totally cleared the list is equal valuable for Australian Gov. That’s why they don’t cleared ranking.
> Education- Mostly people get their bachelor or master degree age to 22 to 25 and if we think about PhD. not possible before 29th and they don’t have time to do the job .So master or bachelor degrees holders have more experience in job compared to PhD. SO more experience more point but education level totally different. How they ignored PhD degrees or high end education holder in Australia because some filed they need more high-level research scientist.
> So finally we can see EOI system will be sot off software to find applications with different categories not like only high points get invitation.


Hi there ! 

I really enjoyed your post. I'm not too sure if have seen or not but a Ph. D graduate has been awarded highest point in the points test.

DIAC also says a billion times that they change, reform and update rules to meet Australia's requirement. I f I would use my own word to explain that, it means if Australia needs a thousand hair-dresser they will give them visa instead of a thousand Cambridge Ph.D graduate. No offence to any one. 

It has always been this way, it would probably always be. Publishing the occupation ceiling is transparent in the sense that now I know why some of my mates got their residency in 3 weeks and some are still waiting. 

I totally agree on the study vs work experience issues. Having been studied all my life without any significant break, I'll be able to finish a Master+Ph. D by the I'm 28 only. However, in many fields Australia offers a direct Ph.D (just after your bachelor). I was one of the those courses but as you already know, I didn't do it. Therefore, I don't have any work experience at all. 

To make the long story short, I agree with you that the system, well, let me say, not so favorable to many of us (that includes me directly). But, lets not become so frustrated about it. 

BTW, have you filed an EOI ?


----------



## Kangaroo20

akmirror said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not quite sure about the logic behind dividing occupational ceiling and getting a fixed number per month. It wont happen like that to be honest with you. Ranking will occur only in case of independent class 189 and not with State sponsored 190.
> For 189 visa subclass, for example, lets assume 200 Chemical and Material Engineers applied under EOI and lets say during the invite the ranking is placed at 1st rank: 75 points ; 2nd rank: 70 points and 3rd rank: 65 points. Now, out of 200 who applied, 90 Chemical Engineers are with 75points(lets say) they will get invite first, then as 120 is the occupational ceiling, the next 30 people with rank 70 are invited. So the quota is full right (90+30=120). Hence, no further invites will be sent for that program year. It can happen withing the 1st month itself. I hope you got my point.
> 
> P.S: Occupational Ceiling is applicable for both 189 and 190 visas.


Hi there ! 

Do you mind sharing how many points have you claimed for 189 and 190 ?


----------



## bhavnita

Hi ..yes i filed my EOI under two visa category 189 (65 points) and 190 (70 ) points in Engineering Technologist. I am very confident i will get invitations.


----------



## buddi

Kangaroo20 said:


> DIAC also says a billion times that they change, reform and update rules to meet Australia's requirement. I f I would use my own word to explain that, it means if Australia needs a thousand hair-dresser they will give them visa instead of a thousand Cambridge Ph.D graduate. No offence to any one.


It's bitterly true in what you're saying. But then again we need to look at the bigger picture of Australia economy. Out of the thousand hair-dressers, I would say at least 70% would have no problem finding jobs. On the the hand, I very much doubt if the 1000 PhD holders could do the same thing. There's not many research and development here in Australia, anyway. 

If you look at the occupational ceilings: accountants, nurses, trades, always claim the highest number of places in the migration program. The number of places for engineers in general is very low. It's a disgrace to see only 120 places for materials and chemicals engineers for this program year. Together with mechanical, electrical, production engineers etc, these engineers are the backbone of a manufacturing and innovation economy (look at Singapore, Germany, Japan and USA). No wonder manufacturing is tumbling in Australia at the moment while mining and construction are going to bust soon.


----------



## bhavnita

*Points doesnt matters in different list.*



akmirror said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not quite sure about the logic behind dividing occupational ceiling and getting a fixed number per month. It wont happen like that to be honest with you. Ranking will occur only in case of independent class 189 and not with State sponsored 190.
> For 189 visa subclass, for example, lets assume 200 Chemical and Material Engineers applied under EOI and lets say during the invite the ranking is placed at 1st rank: 75 points ; 2nd rank: 70 points and 3rd rank: 65 points. Now, out of 200 who applied, 90 Chemical Engineers are with 75points(lets say) they will get invite first, then as 120 is the occupational ceiling, the next 30 people with rank 70 are invited. So the quota is full right (90+30=120). Hence, no further invites will be sent for that program year. It can happen withing the 1st month itself. I hope you got my point.
> 
> P.S: Occupational Ceiling is applicable for both 189 and 190 visas.



My dear friend you are confused...I am sorry about misunderstanding ..I got your point...actually that was my example...I am trying to understand to you with your wording. Assume that one list (small number ) high ranking is 65 go through all year or filled with one month so when they will get invitation compare to high numbers ranking list ? if they will not get then it mean they left the empty list. It will be not possible. Point again what ever your rank with all list but if you got high rank in your list you will get invitation. So sort way they have to fill list . So this is reason i mentioned they will invite every list occupation with high ranking. But all list ranking will be totally different . Oh yes it can be filled by some months . 
I hope you can understand my point.


----------



## Kangaroo20

bhavnita said:


> Hi ..yes i filed my EOI under two visa category 189 (65 points) and 190 (70 ) points in Engineering Technologist. I am very confident i will get invitations.


I think you will get 190 any day now. :clap2:


----------



## Kangaroo20

buddi said:


> It's bitterly true in what you're saying. But then again we need to look at the bigger picture of Australia economy. Out of the thousand hair-dressers, I would say at least 70% would have no problem finding jobs. On the the hand, I very much doubt if the 1000 PhD holders could do the same thing. There's not many research and development here in Australia, anyway.
> 
> If you look at the occupational ceilings: accountants, nurses, trades, always claim the highest number of places in the migration program. The number of places for engineers in general is very low. It's a disgrace to see only 120 places for materials and chemicals engineers for this program year. Together with mechanical, electrical, production engineers etc, these engineers are the backbone of a manufacturing and innovation economy (look at Singapore, Germany, Japan and USA). No wonder manufacturing is tumbling in Australia at the moment while mining and construction are going to bust soon.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## prgopala

Kangaroo20 said:


> I think you will get 190 any day now. :clap2:


If you have a SS, yes. Else you would have to apply for a sponsorship.


----------



## nav.mahajan

bhavnita said:


> My dear friend you are confused...I am sorry about misunderstanding ..I got your point...actually that was my example...I am trying to understand to you with your wording. Assume that one list (small number ) high ranking is 65 go through all year or filled with one month so when they will get invitation compare to high numbers ranking list ? if they will not get then it mean they left the empty list. It will be not possible. Point again what ever your rank with all list but if you got high rank in your list you will get invitation. So sort way they have to fill list . So this is reason i mentioned they will invite every list occupation with high ranking. But all list ranking will be totally different . Oh yes it can be filled by some months .
> I hope you can understand my point.


That's true... every states state it on their page... there are limited number of visa to be granted each month... in each category... 

so they will send to a particular number with ranking for 189... 190 and 489 will be sent also in limited numbers... so the quota will stay for more months...... again ranking will be done.... and invites will be sent....:ranger:


----------



## borntobeaussie

Hi Bhavnita, as u have been assessed as a engg tech, how many points are u claiming for education as I guess its comparable to. 3 year engg degree


bhavnita said:


> Hi ..yes i filed my EOI under two visa category 189 (65 points) and 190 (70 ) points in Engineering Technologist. I am very confident i will get invitations.


----------



## glaye

I'm also for mine too. anyone who applied for SA SS the week of July 2? In SA website, they are still processing SS received July 2


----------



## shyam

Hello Friends,

Below are the details of my SA SS nomination. My EOI number is at 2k.

Subclass applied for: 190 Skilled - Nominated - Permanent 
Nominated Occupation: Software Engineer 


*Application Process Milestone Date *

Online Application Completed & Submitted 09 Jul 2012 

Complete Set of Documents Received by 24 Jul 2012 
Immigration SA Office 

Can someone please answer my questions mentioned below.
> How long will the SA take to make a decssion on my nomination?
>What would be the next task which i have to do or which would happen in my case
>I have done my Masters in Australi, so does it help me to have a better ranking?
>I have 60 points with SA SS, so how good are my chances to get a nomination and the invitation?


----------



## nav.mahajan

glaye said:


> I'm also for mine too. anyone who applied for SA SS the week of July 2? In SA website, they are still processing SS received July 2


They are processing from July 2... not the applications for July 2.... Coz on July 2 there wasn't any application.... There system was down..:ranger:


----------



## ShariqQamar

Is there anyone whose SA SS/SRS is approved currently (after the announcement of the new policy)?


----------



## nav.mahajan

ShariqQamar said:


> Is there anyone whose SA SS/SRS is approved currently (after the announcement of the new policy)?


i think on SA SS forum... no one has mentioned till now for grants in July...


----------



## rase2rase

Successful submission of EOI will result in email confirmation or just the allocation of EOI no, and a consolidated information which are submitted in the EOI. I have submitted my EOI thru an agent. He just give me EOI id and passwd to access and email (which he created in my name) incase of receiving invitation. ??? Some please clarify that EOI is success only if i receive a mail from them ??


----------



## ShariqQamar

nav.mahajan said:


> i think on SA SS forum... no one has mentioned till now for grants in July...


Thanks nav.mahajan

Could you please give me the link of SA SS forum


----------



## auslover

ShariqQamar said:


> Thanks nav.mahajan
> 
> Could you please give me the link of SA SS forum


here it is

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...86-sa-ss-after-july-1-after-filing-eoi-8.html


----------



## Rekha Raman

rase2rase said:


> Successful submission of EOI will result in email confirmation or just the allocation of EOI no, and a consolidated information which are submitted in the EOI. I have submitted my EOI thru an agent. He just give me EOI id and passwd to access and email (which he created in my name) incase of receiving invitation. ??? Some please clarify that EOI is success only if i receive a mail from them ??


yes you wud receive an confirmation email from Skill select with your EOI ID.

Rekha


----------



## haidee.ali

Same Waiting applied on 9th July.



nav.mahajan said:


> They are processing from July 2... not the applications for July 2.... Coz on July 2 there wasn't any application.... There system was down..:ranger:


----------



## thewall

Does anyone know if Time stamp of submission changes if i change my State Priority (no change in Point). 

I thought it souldnt, but My Updated EOI now saved with new Time stamp !


----------



## auslover

thewall said:


> Does anyone know if Time stamp of submission changes if i change my State Priority (no change in Point).
> 
> I thought it souldnt, but My Updated EOI now saved with new Time stamp !


The time stamp changes , if you update anything even minor to minor change.

But, if you are applying for 190/489 then time stamp does not mater much as the invite is linked to SS.

Time stamp matters a lot for 189 and 489(Family Sponsored)


----------



## thewall

auslover said:


> The time stamp changes , if you update anything even minor to minor change.
> 
> But, if you are applying for 190/489 then time stamp does not mater much as the invite is linked to SS.
> 
> Time stamp matters a lot for 189 and 489(Family Sponsored)



I have exactly the same understanding.

But I got seriously disturbed by the fact that I have *only one EOI *for different type of Visa Subclass.

So when it got saved, Time stamped is only latest one, past caring different subclasss. 

Wonder how it actually worx ! :confused2:


----------



## auslover

thewall said:


> I have exactly the same understanding.
> 
> But I got seriously disturbed by the fact that I have *only one EOI *for different type of Visa Subclass.
> 
> So when it got saved, Time stamped is only latest one, past caring different subclasss.
> 
> Wonder how it actually worx ! :confused2:


Which visa are you intending to apply?

Which all visas you have selected in EOI.
I also had one EOI.

Have you applied for some SS?


----------



## thewall

auslover said:


> Which visa are you intending to apply?
> 
> Which all visas you have selected in EOI.
> I also had one EOI.
> 
> Have you applied for some SS?


I wanted to change SS from Any to specific one, assuming timestamp wont change, but that was not the case! 

186/187/457 (EOI optional)
189/190 (EOI Mandetory)

EOI ID 58xx


----------



## auslover

thewall said:


> I wanted to change SS from Any to specific one, assuming timestamp wont change, but that was not the case!
> 
> 186/187/457 (EOI optional)
> 189/190 (EOI Mandetory)
> 
> EOI ID 58xx


it means you want to apply for 190/489 right, that's why you selected a specific state .

Have you applied for State sponsorship separately to any state?

TIME STAMP DOES NOT MATTER IN 190 and 489.

so, it getting updated should not worry you unless you want 189 visa.


----------



## rase2rase

Thanks alot for clarifying my doubt. 

I already have my EOI ID,Password and using that i can be able to log in and download the consolidated EOI info.I want to know whether my EOI is submitted properly or not bcas somewhere in forum i read that EOI successful submission will result in getting an automated email from skillselect.Is there any other way to receive a confirmation email now using the existing EOI id . something in the skill select system like resend the confirmation mail ????

Awaiting for ur reply. 



Rekha Raman said:


> yes you wud receive an confirmation email from Skill select with your EOI ID.
> 
> Rekha


----------



## thewall

auslover said:


> it means you want to apply for 190/489 right, that's why you selected a specific state .
> 
> Have you applied for State sponsorship separately to any state?
> 
> TIME STAMP DOES NOT MATTER IN 190 and 489.
> 
> so, it getting updated should not worry you unless you want 189 visa.



That is the problem mate.

Time stamp matters for 189, I didnt have any change in info wrt this, so i expected no change in time stamp.

But when I changed STATE from Any to Specific (required by State), my EOI timestamp changed to current time, even if all my points remain same for all Point-tested category !


----------



## auslover

rase2rase said:


> Thanks alot for clarifying my doubt.
> 
> I already have my EOI ID,Password and using that i can be able to log in and download the consolidated EOI info.I want to know whether my EOI is submitted properly or not bcas somewhere in forum i read that EOI successful submission will result in getting an automatic email from skillselect.Is there any other way to receive a confirmation email now using the existing EOI id . something in the skill select system like resend the confirmation mail ????
> 
> Awaiting for ur reply.


You only get email once when you create the EOI ID NOT when you update the EOI each time.

It's just when you create a account.


----------



## auslover

thewall said:


> That is the problem mate.
> 
> Time stamp matters for 189, I didnt have any change in info wrt this, so i expected no change in time stamp.
> 
> But when I changed STATE from Any to Specific (required by State), my EOI timestamp changed to current time, even if all my points remain same for all Point-tested category !


Sorry, mate that's sad.

Don't worry if you get a SS , you will get a invite.

Best of luck for SS.


----------



## glaye

I've seen in this thread that the earliest documents received by SA is last July 9, So does it means that SA is processing now those applications received on or before July 9?


----------



## nav.mahajan

glaye said:


> I've seen in this thread that the earliest documents received by SA is last July 9, So does it means that SA is processing now those applications received on or before July 9?


I have also seen the same.... the docs reached to SA office latest by was 9th July.... is there any one whose docs received before that.... 

I have created a Google doc... https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c&pli=1#gid=0

We can update the status for SA SS on it.... I have updated mine....


----------



## ShariqQamar

My documents are also received on 9th July and my application status is changed to Immigration SA unable to indicate the processing time.


----------



## nav.mahajan

ShariqQamar said:


> My documents are also received on 9th July and my application status is changed to Immigration SA unable to indicate the processing time.


Is there a milestone change for you.... where you can see that status change..


----------



## ebyoct82

nav.mahajan said:


> Is there a milestone change for you.... where you can see that status change..



Hi Mahajan,

Is there any status change for you after document received?


----------



## nav.mahajan

ebyoct82 said:


> Hi Mahajan,
> 
> Is there any status change for you after document received?


There is no status on the page..... There is only milestone date... which is last updated for the docs.... 

at the top there is line that
"This application has been submitted. Below you can track its progress." rest nothing is mentioned for any status.:ranger:


----------



## ebyoct82

nav.mahajan said:


> There is no status on the page..... There is only milestone date... which is last updated for the docs....
> 
> at the top there is line that
> "This application has been submitted. Below you can track its progress." rest nothing is mentioned for any status.:ranger:


We are on the same boat... all the best my friend


----------



## nav.mahajan

ebyoct82 said:


> We are on the same boat... all the best my friend


i did see your IELTS result... is it sheer coincidence that you 6.5 in each module... no more or less than that...


----------



## jinkyongann

ebyoct82 said:


> We are on the same boat... all the best my friend


In that case, we should not put status in progress. Haha.. 
I keep looking for a "progressing" under the milestone date, thinking that there is a third date.


----------



## nav.mahajan

jinkyongann said:


> In that case, we should not put status in progress. Haha..
> I keep looking for a "progressing" under the milestone date, thinking that there is a third date.


All the status updates are coming in the milestone section.... it is progressing... though it is not mentioned any where on that page...... ha ha:focus: ... 

but applications are being processed.... and result will be updated in milestone section only....:ranger:


----------



## ebyoct82

nav.mahajan said:


> i did see your IELTS result... is it sheer coincidence that you 6.5 in each module... no more or less than that...


My IELTS surprised me totally...


----------



## nav.mahajan

*SA SS spreadsheet*

hi All,

i have made a Google spreadsheet for people applied SA SS after July 1..... See the link below:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c&pli=1#gid=0

Some of us have updated our status over here.... It will be a good place to see what's going around....


----------



## ShariqQamar

nav.mahajan said:


> Is there a milestone change for you.... where you can see that status change..


Yes it is

Previously, there were two lines 

Online Application Completed & Submitted: 03 Jul 2012
Complete Set of Documents Received by Immigration SA Office: 09 Jul 2012

Now, there is a third line

Application Decision: Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of processing times. Keep monitoring this page and your e-mail for the decision on your application. 

[This line was appeared on Thursday]


----------



## nav.mahajan

ShariqQamar said:


> Yes it is
> 
> Previously, there were two lines
> 
> Online Application Completed & Submitted: 03 Jul 2012
> Complete Set of Documents Received by Immigration SA Office: 09 Jul 2012
> 
> Now, there is a third line
> 
> Application Decision: Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of processing times. Keep monitoring this page and your e-mail for the decision on your application.
> 
> [This line was appeared on Thursday]


Its pretty strange.... I haven't seen such line added in my milestones.... Don't the know the reason behind that.. have you called the SA people.. checked with them what this means???????


----------



## OZ12

*ACS Assessment Result*

Hi I have got my positive ACS asessment, but they have calculated 7 years 9 months instead of 8 years. They have eaten 3 months from below date.

Did anyone faced this issue? Can I claim 15 points at DIAC as I will submit my EOI next month and it will be definitely more than 8 years by than or do I need to submit this for review again after couple of months to get 15 points?


As per the date calculation on my experience letters it was 8 years 1 month.

Dates: 06/04-09/07 ( 3 years 3 mnths)
Position: ABC
Company: ABC:
Country: 1


Dates: 10/07-04/08 ( 0 years 6 mnths)
Position: ABC
Company: ABC:
Country: 1


Dates: 05/08-09/10 ( 2 years 4 mnths)
Position: ABC
Company: ABC:
Country: 1

Dates: 10/10-06/12 ( 1 years 8 mnths)
Position: ABC
Company: ABC:
Country: 1


----------



## thewall

I saw this topic already discussed, ACS specifies duration very clearly 

if u use current assessment letter, it will be difficult to prove 8 years experience, unless your last occupation is ACS positive and u wait another 3 months.

EOI asks Assessment ref number, Occupation code & experience (if closely related Yes/No), so u will need to put NO for duration - which ACS didnt agree


----------



## OZ12

thewall said:


> I saw this topic already discussed, ACS specifies duration very clearly
> 
> if u use current assessment letter, it will be difficult to prove 8 years experience, unless your last occupation is ACS positive and u wait another 3 months.
> 
> EOI asks Assessment ref number, Occupation code & experience (if closely related Yes/No), so u will need to put NO for duration - which ACS didnt agree




All experience was positive and closely related to 261314(Software Tester).

I don't understand how they calculated 6 months for experience which starts with

October 1 till April 29 as 6 months? It should be 7 months.. dates are clearly stated in my experience letters, they did same for other 2 other experiences and ate a month.

I never faced this month calculation in USA.

Did anyone faced similar issue and got it rectified with ACS?


----------



## thewall

OZ12 said:


> All experience was positive and closely related to 261314(Software Tester).
> 
> I don't understand how they calculated 6 months for experience which starts with
> 
> October 1 till April 29 as 6 months? It should be 7 months.. dates are clearly stated in my experience letters, they did same for other 2 other experiences and ate a month.
> 
> I never faced this month calculation in USA.
> 
> Did anyone faced similar issue and got it rectified with ACS?




I see, then your case is different, better contact your assessor/ACS for a clarification.
Or U can even try EOI test now, putting the exact dates - it will calculate your points automatic

Cheers!


----------



## OZ12

OZ12 said:


> All experience was positive and closely related to 261314(Software Tester).
> 
> I don't understand how they calculated 6 months for experience which starts with
> 
> October 1 till April 29 as 6 months? It should be 7 months.. dates are clearly stated in my experience letters, they did same for other 2 other experiences and ate a month.
> 
> I never faced this month calculation in USA.
> 
> Did anyone faced similar issue and got it rectified with ACS?



I emailed ACS on discrepancy of 1 month in each of my work experience. hopefully they will correct it from 7.9 months to 8 years, if not I will check on other options, anyway I have 60 points without that too without IELTS


----------



## ShariqQamar

nav.mahajan said:


> Its pretty strange.... I haven't seen such line added in my milestones.... Don't the know the reason behind that.. have you called the SA people.. checked with them what this means???????


Today it is approved. 
Thanks guys.
But they have said that "Congratulations, Immigration SA is pleased to offer you State Government nomination. Immigration SA will nominate you through SkillSelect, however, as SkillSelect has only recently been implemented, nomination isn't expected to be before 1st August 2012." 

I got no email from SA or DIAC. Moreover, I didn't receive any invitation in the skill select.


----------



## wanttomove

:clap2:


ShariqQamar said:


> Today it is approved.
> Thanks guys.


:clap2::clap2: Hey Congratulations
I think you are the first one who applied after July One and got SA SS

You have not given any signature?
When did u apply?


----------



## wanttomove

ShariqQamar said:


> Today it is approved.
> Thanks guys.
> But they have said that "Congratulations, Immigration SA is pleased to offer you State Government nomination. Immigration SA will nominate you through SkillSelect, however, as SkillSelect has only recently been implemented, nomination isn't expected to be before 1st August 2012."
> 
> I got no email from SA or DIAC. Moreover, I didn't receive any invitation in the skill select.


what is ur occupation code? I recently checked Your documents were recieved on 9th July this shows that SA SS worked very fast in ur case.

:cheer2:Congrats Again :cheer2:


----------



## nishaon

ShariqQamar said:


> Today it is approved.
> Thanks guys.
> But they have said that "Congratulations, Immigration SA is pleased to offer you State Government nomination. Immigration SA will nominate you through SkillSelect, however, as SkillSelect has only recently been implemented, nomination isn't expected to be before 1st August 2012."
> 
> I got no email from SA or DIAC. Moreover, I didn't receive any invitation in the skill select.


Congratulations bro........:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ebyoct82

ShariqQamar said:


> Today it is approved.
> Thanks guys.
> But they have said that "Congratulations, Immigration SA is pleased to offer you State Government nomination. Immigration SA will nominate you through SkillSelect, however, as SkillSelect has only recently been implemented, nomination isn't expected to be before 1st August 2012."
> 
> I got no email from SA or DIAC. Moreover, I didn't receive any invitation in the skill select.


Congrats...!!!!


----------



## tryingaustralia

Congratulations ShariqQamar !!
:clap2:

Can you please share your timelines. Also, can you share if you filed just 190 or any other visa as well? 489?


----------



## wanttomove

Hi Guys,
I'm unable to understand the criteria of SA to pick the applicants for State Nomination... Are these not be processed according to the submission dates
In this thread, sim_bangalore has got the third line in the status of his SS application while his documents were recieved by SA on 13th July
Whereas, there are people whose documents were recieved by 9th July or something but they did not get the third line in their application status...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/118009-south-australia-jobs-5.html

Can someone explain this to me
Have a look on others tiimeline:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## nav.mahajan

ShariqQamar said:


> Today it is approved.
> Thanks guys.
> But they have said that "Congratulations, Immigration SA is pleased to offer you State Government nomination. Immigration SA will nominate you through SkillSelect, however, as SkillSelect has only recently been implemented, nomination isn't expected to be before 1st August 2012."
> 
> I got no email from SA or DIAC. Moreover, I didn't receive any invitation in the skill select.


COngrats Shariq :clap2: ..... Good to see it Approved.... They might send combined invitation to People on August 1.... I can see they have picked first the Software engineer occupation..... :cheer2::cheer2:

i have added few more columns to the spreadsheet......

People please update this to get more clarity on the SS grants.... for SA

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## ShariqQamar

wanttomove said:


> :clap2:
> 
> :clap2::clap2: Hey Congratulations
> I think you are the first one who applied after July One and got SA SS
> 
> You have not given any signature?
> When did u apply?


I applied on 03 July 2012, docs received on 09 July, Application Decision: Unable to indicate processing time on 19 July, and got SA SS approved on 26 July.


----------



## ShariqQamar

Again, thank you all for sharing information and the guidance.


----------



## ShariqQamar

tryingaustralia said:


> Congratulations ShariqQamar !!
> :clap2:
> 
> Can you please share your timelines. Also, can you share if you filed just 190 or any other visa as well? 489?


I have filed 489.


----------



## nav.mahajan

ShariqQamar said:


> I have filed 489.


So it seems to be that they are picking the SS for 489 category first.... 190 will be picked later.... If I had applied for 489... Mine would also have been approved... :ranger:

Again Good someone got it from SA..... happy for u buddy..... Congrats again...:clap2:


----------



## ShariqQamar

nav.mahajan said:


> COngrats Shariq :clap2: ..... Good to see it Approved.... They might send combined invitation to People on August 1.... I can see they have picked first the Software engineer occupation..... :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> i have added few more columns to the spreadsheet......
> 
> People please update this to get more clarity on the SS grants.... for SA
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c&pli=1#gid=0


I also think that they have picked Software Engineers first. I have seen other people (Software Engineers) got status Application Decision: Immigration SA unable to indicate the processing time.


----------



## nav.mahajan

ShariqQamar said:


> I also think that they have picked Software Engineers first. I have seen other people (Software Engineers) got status Application Decision: Immigration SA unable to indicate the processing time.


I think this spreadsheet was a good idea see.. the trend... How applications are being pick.....

Qureshi's application is also in the same status..... So it means it is being processed currently.. and he's Software engineer..... But he has applied for 190......:ranger:


----------



## AhmedUAE

ShariqQamar said:


> Today it is approved.
> Thanks guys.
> But they have said that "Congratulations, Immigration SA is pleased to offer you State Government nomination. Immigration SA will nominate you through SkillSelect, however, as SkillSelect has only recently been implemented, nomination isn't expected to be before 1st August 2012."
> 
> I got no email from SA or DIAC. Moreover, I didn't receive any invitation in the skill select.


Congratulations mate for getting the first approval. It's good to see that SA officials have started sending invites.


----------



## AhmedUAE

ShariqQamar said:


> Today it is approved.
> Thanks guys.
> But they have said that "Congratulations, Immigration SA is pleased to offer you State Government nomination. Immigration SA will nominate you through SkillSelect, however, as SkillSelect has only recently been implemented, nomination isn't expected to be before 1st August 2012."
> 
> I got no email from SA or DIAC. Moreover, I didn't receive any invitation in the skill select.


Congratulations ShariqQamar again for being the first 489 holder from SA within this group.

Also, special thanks goes to the guy who initiated this thread.


----------



## ShariqQamar

Thank you Ahmed


----------



## kashifbari

*Document status*

I have submitted the South Australia SS application online and my status is "Submitted" even the same day i had sent the documents but my status is not changed yet...I am wondering can anyone tells me do i need to visit any other page to check the status of my documents like whether have they received my documents or not??? or should i stick to the same page for further Updation ??


----------



## wanttomove

kashifbari said:


> I have submitted the South Australia SS application online and my status is "Submitted" even the same day i had sent the documents but my status is not changed yet...I am wondering can anyone tells me do i need to visit any other page to check the status of my documents like whether have they received my documents or not??? or should i stick to the same page for further Updation ??


When did u send the documents?


----------



## immu999

ShariqQamar said:


> I have filed 489.


Mabroook bro..


----------



## nav.mahajan

AhmedUAE said:


> Congratulations ShariqQamar again for being the first 489 holder from SA within this group.
> 
> Also, special thanks goes to the guy who initiated this thread.


Thanks bro... I started this thread to see... how things are moving for people applied for SA SS.......

And after that wanted a put it under one roof... so added the spreadsheet... its working can see the trends... Right not Software engineers are getting there SS....:ranger:


----------



## kashifbari

5 days back


----------



## wanttomove

kashifbari said:


> 5 days back


which courier service did u use? At first, you must check with your courier service.


----------



## kashifbari

it does not matter about documents on their website it is mentioned Delivered...I just want to ask where should i check the status of my application and documents whether the status is going to change "Document Received"


----------



## opfian

~~ Congrats Shariq ~~


----------



## ShariqQamar

kashifbari said:


> it does not matter about documents on their website it is mentioned Delivered...I just want to ask where should i check the status of my application and documents whether the status is going to change "Document Received"


Immigration SA Applications

If your status is not updated then you should send an email([email protected]) or call(+61883032420) them.


----------



## ShariqQamar

opfian said:


> ~~ Congrats Shariq ~~


Thanks opfian


----------



## kdominguez

For those with status further than docs received, did SA email/contacted you in any way to request for further details/docs?


----------



## kdominguez

ShariqQamar said:


> Today it is approved.
> Thanks guys.
> But they have said that "Congratulations, Immigration SA is pleased to offer you State Government nomination. Immigration SA will nominate you through SkillSelect, however, as SkillSelect has only recently been implemented, nomination isn't expected to be before 1st August 2012."
> 
> I got no email from SA or DIAC. Moreover, I didn't receive any invitation in the skill select.


Congrats SharicQamar!!!! 
Did SA contacted you in any way before you got the third line and the approved status?


----------



## sim_bangalore

kdominguez said:


> Congrats SharicQamar!!!!
> Did SA contacted you in any way before you got the third line and the approved status?


Guys,

today my application status changed to "Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of processing times. Keep monitoring this page and your e-mail for the decision on your application." Does that mean they are going to process my application? My skill assessment was done as "Software Engineer".I applied for SA sponsorship on 9th July.

Regards,
Simran


----------



## kdominguez

sim_bangalore said:


> Guys,
> 
> today my application status changed to "Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of processing times. Keep monitoring this page and your e-mail for the decision on your application." Does that mean they are going to process my application? My skill assessment was done as "Software Engineer".I applied for SA sponsorship on 9th July.
> 
> Regards,
> Simran


Hi simran!
Based from the posts, that's the third status which somehow means thay are already working on ur application. So it's good news. 
Others can verify.
But may I know if you were contacted by SA before you got that status? 
Thans in advance!


----------



## nav.mahajan

sim_bangalore said:


> Guys,
> 
> today my application status changed to "Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of processing times. Keep monitoring this page and your e-mail for the decision on your application." Does that mean they are going to process my application? My skill assessment was done as "Software Engineer".I applied for SA sponsorship on 9th July.
> 
> Regards,
> Simran


Good to see that.... i have started Google docs for the SA SS people.... there around 6 people of SE 261313 category got this status.....

Shariq is the first person to get SS approved... His SS approved in around a week after this line shown up on his status page.:ranger:


----------



## sim_bangalore

nav.mahajan said:


> Good to see that.... i have started Google docs for the SA SS people.... there around 6 people of SE 261313 category got this status.....
> 
> Shariq is the first person to get SS approved... His SS approved in around a week after this line shown up on his status page.:ranger:


Hi,

There is a guy called day_dream who got approved today.The same line appeared for him 2 days back on 24th July and today his status changed to approved.He is in PomInOz Forum


----------



## kashifbari

Congratulations!

I am repeating this question again and again but no one is answering that how you check the status of your application? is there much room for the statement you mentioned in your comments...Is there any other page to check the status because mine is "Submitted"?


----------



## sim_bangalore

kdominguez said:


> Hi simran!
> Based from the posts, that's the third status which somehow means thay are already working on ur application. So it's good news.
> Others can verify.
> But may I know if you were contacted by SA before you got that status?
> Thans in advance!


I applied online on 9th July,on 17th July my status was updated as "Documents Received". After that today my application status was updated as "Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of processing times........"


----------



## kashifbari

before document Received what was the status of your application?


----------



## sim_bangalore

kashifbari said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I am repeating this question again and again but no one is answering that how you check the status of your application? is there much room for the statement you mentioned in your comments...Is there any other page to check the status because mine is "Submitted"?


When you applied online u must have got a system generated mail from immigration SA.There you will find your reference no.Also there is a link that you need to click and it will take you to the login page.There u need to enter that reference no. and your Surname.You will be able to log in and view your application status.

Simran


----------



## kashifbari

I have applied after 17th July so in my case i am supposed to follow the same procedure because as per SA website after 17th July they have another link..


----------



## kdominguez

kashifbari said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I am repeating this question again and again but no one is answering that how you check the status of your application? is there much room for the statement you mentioned in your comments...Is there any other page to check the status because mine is "Submitted"?


Hi, 
In the SA website tracking page you will see the milestone dates and each milestone date has the equivalent statement. Example:
Completed and Submitted online- july 03,2012
Complete documents received by Sa - july 09,2012

Don't you see that in the website?


----------



## sim_bangalore

kashifbari said:


> before document Received what was the status of your application?


Before 'Document Received' the status was 'online application submitted'


----------



## kashifbari

I do not see this can you paste the url pls


----------



## kdominguez

sim_bangalore said:


> I applied online on 9th July,on 17th July my status was updated as "Documents Received". After that today my application status was updated as "Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of processing times........"


So they didn't contact u not asked u for further details/docs like proof of funds, or cv, etc? You just see the status changed?


----------



## kdominguez

kashifbari said:


> I do not see this can you paste the url pls


Oh mine was the old tracking system coz it was july 13, 2012 when I submitted it. Not sure for after july 17. But it should be similar.


----------



## kashifbari

Actually i have submitted an online application after 17th july 2012(this is the date when they have made some changes to their system) and my status is "Submitted" on the tracking page underneath my application...that is why i was wondering that normally status changes upon any activity on the same page...Since there are people who are mentioning a long line as their statuses...

What do you think is there enough room for a long line statement/Status.


----------



## kdominguez

kashifbari said:


> Actually i have submitted an online application after 17th july 2012(this is the date when they have made some changes to their system) and my status is "Submitted" on the tracking page underneath my application...that is why i was wondering that normally status changes upon any activity on the same page...Since there are people who are mentioning a long line as their statuses...
> 
> What do you think is there enough room for a long line statement/Status.


Sorry i'm not familiar with this new tracking system.


----------



## sim_bangalore

kdominguez said:


> So they didn't contact u not asked u for further details/docs like proof of funds, or cv, etc? You just see the status changed?


Proof of fund is not required for SA.No they did not contact me.


----------



## kdominguez

sim_bangalore said:


> Proof of fund is not required for SA.No they did not contact me.


I see. Good to hear that. Then I just need to wait. Thanks simran!  goodluck! At least you have now the 'third line' 😊


----------



## sim_bangalore

kashifbari said:


> I do not see this can you paste the url pls


This is the url:

Immigration SA Applications


----------



## sim_bangalore

kdominguez said:


> I see. Good to hear that. Then I just need to wait. Thanks simran!  goodluck! At least you have now the 'third line' &#55357;&#56842;


I am really tensed. No idea when the application status will change to 'approved'. fingers crossed


----------



## kashifbari

Thanks Sim but it found out that i am supposed to log in via another link...


----------



## kdominguez

kashifbari said:


> Thanks Sim but it found out that i am supposed to log in via another link...


Hi, 
Looking at your signature you just submitted today and your docs sent today as well. So i guess your docs received status willl be next week. And you just need to wait.


----------



## kashifbari

All users pray for me that i get +ve outcome...

Thanks in Advance for your prayers..


----------



## nav.mahajan

sim_bangalore said:


> I am really tensed. No idea when the application status will change to 'approved'. fingers crossed


It will be done soon.... Now your application is being processed.... so it won't take much time... SA is taking lesser time than anticipated.... they have mentioned 8 weeks.... but they are approving SS in less than 4 weeks only...:ranger:


----------



## Sobman72

Congrats SharicQamar!!!!


----------



## coker

I applied for SA SS a few days ago and uploaded the docs online. Do I have to send paper copies to them as well. If so, can someone provide me with the link with all this info? I couldn't find this info on the website.


----------



## kmpagsisihan

Congrats Sim...

I am still waiting for the result of my application in SA. Below is my timeline.

Online Application Submitted: July 3, 2012
Complete Set of Documents Received: July 6, 2012

ANZSCO Code: 261112 Systems Analyst; +ACS; IELTS Passed;


----------



## ShariqQamar

kdominguez said:


> Congrats SharicQamar!!!!
> Did SA contacted you in any way before you got the third line and the approved status?


No, they didn't contacted me.


----------



## ShariqQamar

sim_bangalore said:


> Guys,
> 
> today my application status changed to "Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of processing times. Keep monitoring this page and your e-mail for the decision on your application." Does that mean they are going to process my application? My skill assessment was done as "Software Engineer".I applied for SA sponsorship on 9th July.
> 
> Regards,
> Simran


Yes, they are processing your application.


----------



## kdominguez

ShariqQamar said:


> No, they didn't contacted me.


Thanks ShariqQamar for the reply.


----------



## nav.mahajan

Any one else whose SA SS got approved...... ????????


----------



## wanttomove

nav.mahajan said:


> Any one else whose SA SS got approved...... ????????


Hi nav.mahajan;
when it will be our turn  i'm worried that all the slots available by SA would be filled by 261313 :confused2:


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> Hi nav.mahajan;
> when it will be our turn  i'm worried that all the slots available by SA would be filled by 261313 :confused2:


i don't think so... they will give to some other codes of 2613 too..... coz they fall in same bucket..... 

So don't worry.. it might take some time..... But we will be there.....:ranger:


----------



## nav.mahajan

I hate IELTS.... I attempted it again... see my result in the signatures....


----------



## wanttomove

nav.mahajan said:


> I hate IELTS.... I attempted it again... see my result in the signatures....


That's really heart breaking... Your score shows that u have worked hard to make it possible but it is very common with ielts results
These are surprise always

I too hate IElts from the core of my heart AS it happened with me in my 5th attempt as well
Don't loose heart


----------



## wanttomove

nav.mahajan said:


> I hate IELTS.... I attempted it again... see my result in the signatures....


BTW Was it yours first attempt?


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> BTW Was it yours first attempt?


It was fifth buddy....


----------



## harekrishna

Hi All,

I have been reading the posts since it's inception but never posted any details.

Today, my SA nomination got approved under visa subclass 489 as a software engineer.

Waiting for invitation from DIAC.

All the best guys, don't lose hope. SA immigration officials are working fast and currently, as per the spreadsheet software engineers files are opened.


----------



## nav.mahajan

I can See three more people Nik, Sumeet and Harekrishna with Approved SA SS...... :clap2: Good to see that.... It means Immigration are processing faster than..... mentioned on their website....:cheer2::cheer2:

Hopefully they will pick our category soon..... Ameen eace:


----------



## ebyoct82

harekrishna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been reading the posts since it's inception but never posted any details.
> 
> Today, my SA nomination got approved under visa subclass 489 as a software engineer.
> 
> Waiting for invitation from DIAC.
> 
> All the best guys, don't lose hope. SA immigration officials are working fast and currently, as per the spreadsheet software engineers files are opened.


Congrates Dear...!!!


----------



## nav.mahajan

harekrishna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been reading the posts since it's inception but never posted any details.
> 
> Today, my SA nomination got approved under visa subclass 489 as a software engineer.
> 
> Waiting for invitation from DIAC.
> 
> All the best guys, don't lose hope. SA immigration officials are working fast and currently, as per the spreadsheet software engineers files are opened.


Congrats buddy...... I have seen your status as Approved... :clap2: Good to see that...


----------



## harekrishna

Thanks brother..........one more person Sumeet got approval...I just saw it in spreadsheet.

Thanks for creating spreadsheet.

Very soon you will also get it your positive result


----------



## nav.mahajan

harekrishna said:


> Thanks brother..........one more person Sumeet got approval...I just saw it in spreadsheet.
> 
> Thanks for creating spreadsheet.
> 
> Very soon you will also get it your positive result


Waiting for that only... Gave IELTS again 5th time..... Wasn't lucky again.... tripped by .5 bands.... Now one can realize the value of .5 bands....:boxing:

Hope they will pick the next code for IT professionals soon..... :ranger:


----------



## jinkyongann

nav.mahajan said:


> Waiting for that only... Gave IELTS again 5th time..... Wasn't lucky again.... tripped by .5 bands.... Now one can realize the value of .5 bands....:boxing:
> 
> Hope they will pick the next code for IT professionals soon..... :ranger:


For me, 
1st Attempt - Listen 8.0 Read 7.5 Write 6.0 Speak 6.5
2nd Attempt - Listen 8.5 Read 8.0 Write 6.5 Speak 7.0 (sent for re-mark, same score)
3rd Attempt - Listen 7.5 Read 7.0 Write 7.0 Speak 6.5 (sent for re-mark, same score)

I have signed up for the 4th attempt then DIAC lower the passing points to 60. So I just use the previous results for SS.

Eventually, it is the getting of final approval for PR that is important. Pray for all of us


----------



## nav.mahajan

jinkyongann said:


> For me,
> 1st Attempt - Listen 8.0 Read 7.5 Write 6.0 Speak 6.5
> 2nd Attempt - Listen 8.5 Read 8.0 Write 6.5 Speak 7.0 (sent for re-mark, same score)
> 3rd Attempt - Listen 7.5 Read 7.0 Write 7.0 Speak 6.5 (sent for re-mark, same score)
> 
> I have signed up for the 4th attempt then DIAC lower the passing points to 60. So I just use the previous results for SS.
> 
> Eventually, it is the getting of final approval for PR that is important. Pray for all of us


have you appeared in IDP or BC..... Hard luck buddy.... i can see its frustrating.....


----------



## mirza_755

*Neimar*



harekrishna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been reading the posts since it's inception but never posted any details.
> 
> Today, my SA nomination got approved under visa subclass 489 as a software engineer.
> 
> Waiting for invitation from DIAC.
> 
> All the best guys, don't lose hope. SA immigration officials are working fast and currently, as per the spreadsheet software engineers files are opened.


Congrates .................:clap2: but DIAC invitation is another miracle...........:confused2:


----------



## harekrishna

mirza_755 said:


> Congrates .................:clap2: but DIAC invitation is another miracle...........:confused2:


Thanks .....yes getting invitation from DIAC itself is a miracle.....so hoping for that miracle to change my life.....


----------



## nav.mahajan

harekrishna said:


> Thanks .....yes getting invitation from DIAC itself is a miracle.....so hoping for that miracle to change my life.....


DIAC has mentioned that every state has asked to send only 25 invites in SS for this month... after that things might change..... But not sure about it.....

They have told this is one of the conferences.... :boxing:


----------



## sim_bangalore

nav.mahajan said:


> Congrats buddy...... I have seen your status as Approved... :clap2: Good to see that...


Hi Harekrishna,

When did your status change to "Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of processing times. Keep monitoring this page and your e-mail for the decision on your application." After that how many days it took to get an approval?Please share.

Simran


----------



## nav.mahajan

sim_bangalore said:


> Hi Harekrishna,
> 
> When did your status change to "Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of processing times. Keep monitoring this page and your e-mail for the decision on your application." After that how many days it took to get an approval?Please share.
> 
> Simran


Sim

You can see... for some people it finalized in a day... and for some 2-3 days... so don't worry it will be done in a day or 2... most probably by Monday..... :ranger:


----------



## sim_bangalore

nav.mahajan said:


> Sim
> 
> You can see... for some people it finalized in a day... and for some 2-3 days... so don't worry it will be done in a day or 2... most probably by Monday..... :ranger:


I checked my status today and it has not changed yet .


----------



## ShariqQamar

coker said:


> I applied for SA SS a few days ago and uploaded the docs online. Do I have to send paper copies to them as well. If so, can someone provide me with the link with all this info? I couldn't find this info on the website.


I don't know about the new system.


----------



## ShariqQamar

harekrishna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been reading the posts since it's inception but never posted any details.
> 
> Today, my SA nomination got approved under visa subclass 489 as a software engineer.
> 
> Waiting for invitation from DIAC.
> 
> All the best guys, don't lose hope. SA immigration officials are working fast and currently, as per the spreadsheet software engineers files are opened.


Congrats :clap2:


----------



## ebyoct82

ShariqQamar said:


> I don't know about the new system.


Applied Before 17th July 12: Immigration SA Applications

After 17th July 12: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/?q=user


----------



## nav.mahajan

sim_bangalore said:


> I checked my status today and it has not changed yet .


It will be don't worry... Status changed for three people today..... Nik, Sumeet and Harrekrishna...... check the spread sheet...:boxing:


----------



## GoodFella

Congrats to All of you who got it approved ... cheers :clap2:


Only one got approval under 190 and rests are 489. And all are Software Engineers.

Seems like they are picking SE first ... 

Hope they start working on BA soon :ranger:


----------



## wanttomove

nav.mahajan said:


> DIAC has mentioned that every state has asked to send only 25 invites in SS for this month... after that things might change..... But not sure about it.....
> 
> They have told this is one of the conferences.... :boxing:


Oh no it's very frustrating  Only 25 invites for SS if it got true then SA would fill up all these 25 slots with SE's only

As this is seen by the current situation
Can u provide any reference for this notion...


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> Oh no it's very frustrating  Only 25 invites for SS if it got true then SA would fill up all these 25 slots with SE's only
> 
> As this is seen by the current situation
> Can u provide any reference for this notion...


There is a person NSW SS thread.... Suziewan on NSW threas http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/96400-nsw-state-sponsorship-176-a-67.html went to DIAC expo.... over there he got to know from DIAC and state people.... 

There is some respite... this is for first only.... after that they will decide again for the number of SS in a month for a state.....:ranger:


----------



## RayZor

Hi,

I get my IELTS results on Friday and will submit my SkillsSelect EOI. I already have my Skills Assessment Letter. I have some questions:

Do I need to apply prior to the EOI for state sponsorship or can this be done later?

If selected for state sponsored or employer nominated and I decline, will this affect my 189 EOI? How many "offers to apply" does one get before the EOI is terminated? For example, what if a few companies offer me a job, but it is not right for my career?

Will we be informed of this?

The 189 is my preferred visa. I hope my questions make sense.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## nav.mahajan

RayZor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I get my IELTS results on Friday and will submit my SkillsSelect EOI. I already have my Skills Assessment Letter. I have some questions:
> 
> Do I need to apply prior to the EOI for state sponsorship or can this be done later?
> 
> If selected for state sponsored or employer nominated and I decline, will this affect my 189 EOI? How many "offers to apply" does one get before the EOI is terminated? For example, what if a few companies offer me a job, but it is not right for my career?
> 
> Will we be informed of this?
> 
> The 189 is my preferred visa. I hope my questions make sense.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ray


You will get 2 invites for your EOI..... after that your EOI will not get any invite.... you have to put another EOI to get invites again.....

You can decline the invites..... but after declining 2 invites your EOI will no longer be valid/Active....:ranger:


----------



## vvprashanth

Guys.. I have submitted my EOI on 3rd july with 60 points for developer programmer(261312).. Any updates on what are the chances for invitation? I see that many people on this thred jad submitted eoi with 60 points only.. My application no was aroun 51k...

Thanks..


----------



## nav.mahajan

*Approvals*

Any more approvals today??????:boxing:


----------



## sim_bangalore

nav.mahajan said:


> There is a person NSW SS thread.... Suziewan on NSW threas http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/96400-nsw-state-sponsorship-176-a-67.html went to DIAC expo.... over there he got to know from DIAC and state people....
> 
> There is some respite... this is for first only.... after that they will decide again for the number of SS in a month for a state.....:ranger:


Hi,

Still my status is same, anticipated a status change as "Approval" but it did not happen  
No idea when will it change.


----------



## sim_bangalore

nav.mahajan said:


> Any more approvals today??????:boxing:


Hi,

Still my status is same like Thursday, anticipated a status change as "Approval" but it did not happen  
No idea when will it change.


----------



## nav.mahajan

sim_bangalore said:


> Hi,
> 
> Still my status is same like Thursday, anticipated a status change as "Approval" but it did not happen
> No idea when will it change.


It seems to me no SS from SA is Approved today... if it is Approved, people are not on Expat forum...... 
So lets wait for tomorrow.. let's see if it gets approved for some lucky ones....:ranger:


----------



## ShariqQamar

sim_bangalore said:


> Hi,
> 
> Still my status is same like Thursday, anticipated a status change as "Approval" but it did not happen
> No idea when will it change.


my application status was approved after a week.


----------



## yogeshy

Hi Folks,

I had aplied for VIC SS few days back. I got a reply from them asking me to provide a detailed resume since, the one I had attached with the application was not acc to the required format.

Furthermore, they have also asked me to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria.It's required for them since I had mentioned that my friend is living in SA and now they want a commitment from me that if I get sponsored I will stay in VIC for 2 years.

Meanwhile, I have started to prepare my resume with reference to the guidelines available on VIC SS site but I am not sure about the "written statement" that they are asking for.

Can anyone please share a write up for such letter?

Also, any help on resume format will be highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## yogeshy

Hi Folks,

I had aplied for VIC SS few days back. I got a reply from them asking me to provide a detailed resume since, the one I had attached with the application was not acc to the required format.

Furthermore, they have also asked me to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria.It's required for them since I had mentioned that my friend is living in SA and now they want a commitment from me that if I get sponsored I will stay in VIC for 2 years.

Meanwhile, I have started to prepare my resume with reference to the guidelines available on VIC SS site but I am not sure about the "written statement" that they are asking for.

Can anyone please share a write up for such letter?

Also, any help on resume format will be highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## kmpagsisihan

Does it mean that they are currently processing Software Engineers only? I hope they will process Systems Analyst soon. =)


----------



## nav.mahajan

kmpagsisihan said:


> Does it mean that they are currently processing Software Engineers only? I hope they will process Systems Analyst soon. =)


We are hoping for the same too.... I don't know when they will pick the next category.... :ranger:


----------



## RayZor

Do I need to apply prior to the EOI for state sponsorship or can this be done if a state government makes contact with me?

Thanks


----------



## nav.mahajan

RayZor said:


> Do I need to apply prior to the EOI for state sponsorship or can this be done if a state government makes contact with me?
> 
> Thanks


File EOI first... then in your SS application mention your EOI.... when it gets approve they will send you Invite in your EOI...:ranger:


----------



## OZ12

OZ12 said:


> I emailed ACS on discrepancy of 1 month in each of my work experience. hopefully they will correct it from 7.9 months to 8 years, if not I will check on other options, anyway I have 60 points without that too without IELTS




I emailed ACS, I have not heard frorm them and its more than a week. Has anyone emailed ACS for correction in ACS assessment and how long it took for their reply?

Please advice.


----------



## RR

I filed EOI on 17th July, and applied for VIC State sponsorship under subclass 190


----------



## blaze_235

Hi Friends,

I have a 475 visa I would like to apply for a 190 now. I do have the required points now, but can I apply for a 190 now.

CHeers


----------



## VolatileVortex

Hi All ...My question deals with the "recent work experience" component of state sponsorship options. 

I have 4 years of work experience for my developer programmer occupation 261312 but it has been 13 months since I resigned from this job and I am currently unemployed. 

I know that DIAC has done away with this requirement as a minimum eligibility criteria. However, what about NSW/SA/VIC state requirements for work experience? 

Can any recent applicants tell me if this requirement is still followed? 

As per their respective sites, VIC requires the person to be employed in the past 12 months and both SA and NSW sites say it has to be 12 months out of the past 24 months. Howeve,r I am not sure if this is pre-july 2012 info or if this is updated info. If this is the current situation, I do not qualify for sponsorship for these 3 states and that leaves me in trouble 

Since July 2012, have the states also done away with this requirement as a minimum eligibility criteria for state sponsorship or does it still apply?

Any help would be awesome


----------



## stam

OZ12 said:


> I emailed ACS, I have not heard frorm them and its more than a week. Has anyone emailed ACS for correction in ACS assessment and how long it took for their reply?
> 
> Please advice.


Hi,

I did have some correction in my years of experience and they corrected it within a day . May I ask in your case what is the correction all about ?

Thanks


----------



## desi_aussie

blaze_235 said:


> I have a 475 visa I would like to apply for a 190 now. I do have the required points now, but can I apply for a 190 now.


Hi Blaze,
1. 475 Visa has obligations (I am referring to 2 years stay) which you should have met, before you apply for PR. Hope you have already met that criteria.

2. As holder of 475 visa (and completed 2 years) you can also apply for 887 Visa for PR. This 887 visa is being phased out from 1st January, 2013 & could be your pathway to PR without state sponsorship.

3. If you apply for 190 Visa now & before Jan 2013, you would be adding one extra decision point / uncertainty of state sponsorship to reach the same goal of PR.

Choose what you suits you best


----------



## desi_aussie

VolatileVortex said:


> My question deals with the "recent work experience" component of state sponsorship options. ...... Since July 2012, have the states also done away with this requirement as a minimum eligibility criteria for state sponsorship or does it still apply?


You reading of info on state websites is correct.

We certainly know that VIC & SA have updated their sites several times recently to reflect changes from 1st July 2012 particularly skill select introduction & thereafter.

It is unlikely that work requirement criteria stated on both the state's website at present, for SS is simply left out there by error & omission. It is a requirement stated for SS by respective states.

Since it affects you personally, it would be good to write/call the state directly rather than relying on forum or migration agent for such technical loophole (if there exists one).

All the best


----------



## OZ12

stam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did have some correction in my years of experience and they corrected it within a day . May I ask in your case what is the correction all about ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi I have got my positive ACS asessment, but they have calculated 7 years 9 months instead of 8 years. They have eaten 4 months from below date.

Did anyone faced this issue? Can I claim 15 points at DIAC as I will submit my EOI next month and it will be definitely more than 8 years by than or do I need to submit this for review again after couple of months to get 15 points?


As per the date calculation on my experience letters it was 8 years 1 month.

Dates: 06/04-09/07 ( 3 years 3 mnths)
Position: ABC
Company: ABC:
Country: 1

this should be 3 years 4 months

Dates: 10/07-04/08 ( 0 years 6 mnths)
Position: ABC
Company: ABC:
Country: 1

this should be 7 months

Dates: 05/08-09/10 ( 2 years 4 mnths)
Position: ABC
Company: ABC:
Country: 1

this should be 2 yrs 5 months.

Dates: 10/10-06/12 ( 1 years 8 mnths)
Position: ABC
Company: ABC:
Country: 1

this should be 1yr 9 months.

Did you get corrected the dates? I dont understand their calculation. start date of experience from 1 Oct to 30th april should be 7 months instead of 6 months, right?


----------



## rase2rase

OZ12 said:


> Hi I have got my positive ACS asessment, but they have calculated 7 years 9 months instead of 8 years. They have eaten 4 months from below date.
> 
> Did anyone faced this issue? Can I claim 15 points at DIAC as I will submit my EOI next month and it will be definitely more than 8 years by than or do I need to submit this for review again after couple of months to get 15 points?
> 
> 
> As per the date calculation on my experience letters it was 8 years 1 month.
> 
> Dates: 06/04-09/07 ( 3 years 3 mnths)
> Position: ABC
> Company: ABC:
> Country: 1
> 
> this should be 3 years 4 months
> 
> Dates: 10/07-04/08 ( 0 years 6 mnths)
> Position: ABC
> Company: ABC:
> Country: 1
> 
> this should be 7 months
> 
> Dates: 05/08-09/10 ( 2 years 4 mnths)
> Position: ABC
> Company: ABC:
> Country: 1
> 
> this should be 2 yrs 5 months.
> 
> Dates: 10/10-06/12 ( 1 years 8 mnths)
> Position: ABC
> Company: ABC:
> Country: 1
> 
> this should be 1yr 9 months.
> 
> Did you get corrected the dates? I dont understand their calculation. start date of experience from 1 Oct to 30th april should be 7 months instead of 6 months, right?



They are calculating just like how we calculate age. 
Consider u joined the company 1 oct-- then by nov 1st its 1month exp,dec st 2months exp and till apr- its 6months, if u got ur exp letter till may1 - then u ll get 7 months.....And by the way i also got my skill assessment like this.I think they are calculating in the same way for every1. I dont think this calculations are done manually.They might be doing just the data entry work and the system might be calculating ur work experience duration. I dont know exactly . I would be happy if some senior expats shed some light on this ....


----------



## kmpagsisihan

Hi All, 

I received an email from DIAC. 

_On August 1st, the first invitation round for Skilled Independent (Subclass 189) and the family sponsored Skilled Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visas will be held.

As SkillSelect is a new and complex system, our first run of invitations will be reduced in size, to allow us to ensure that all elements of the system are working smoothly. 

As such, we will issue the following number of invitations:
• 90 in the Skilled Independent subclass 189; and
• 10 in the Skilled Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (family sponsored) subclass 489.

The invitations will go to the highest scoring Expression of Interests (EOIs) in these subclasses, with ties in points decided by the date that the EOI reached their current points score.

Clients that have been invited will receive a notification to their email address, as well as their SkillSelect inbox.

However, while this first round of invitations will be comparatively small, we expect to be increasing the numbers of invitations issued, with a significantly larger round in September, and potentially a second round in August._

I hope that on the second round my skills will be selected. =)


----------



## ShariqQamar

Got the invitation on the skillselect today but it says

"SkillSelect Invitation Announcement

On August 1st, the first invitation round for Skilled Independent (Subclass 189) and the family sponsored Skilled Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visas will be held.

As SkillSelect is a new and complex system, our first run of invitations will be reduced in size, to allow us to ensure that all elements of the system are working smoothly.

As such, we will issue the following number of invitations:
• 90 in the Skilled Independent subclass 189; and
• 10 in the Skilled Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (family sponsored) subclass 489."

What this means? 
Is this means that ranking will only be applied on 189 and 489 (state/family sponsored)?


----------



## wanttomove

ShariqQamar said:


> Got the invitation on the skillselect today but it says
> 
> "SkillSelect Invitation Announcement
> 
> On August 1st, the first invitation round for Skilled Independent (Subclass 189) and the family sponsored Skilled Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visas will be held.
> 
> As SkillSelect is a new and complex system, our first run of invitations will be reduced in size, to allow us to ensure that all elements of the system are working smoothly.
> 
> As such, we will issue the following number of invitations:
> • 90 in the Skilled Independent subclass 189; and
> • 10 in the Skilled Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (family sponsored) subclass 489."
> 
> What this means?
> Is this means that ranking will only be applied on 189 and 489 (state/family sponsored)?


That's a generic email that everyone has received. That's just an announcement about the first round of skill select...


----------



## ShariqQamar

wanttomove said:


> That's a generic email that everyone has received. That's just an announcement about the first round of skill select...


OK thanks. 

Does this mean that ranking will be applied only on 189 and 489 and ranking will not be applied on 190 visa subclass?


----------



## wanttomove

ShariqQamar said:


> OK thanks.
> 
> Does this mean that ranking will be applied only on 189 and 489 and ranking will not be applied on 190 visa subclass?


Definitely, it's very clear in my sense


----------



## prgopala

wanttomove said:


> Definitely, it's very clear in my sense


Well it was already clear since they started sending out 190 SS invites even before 1st august.


----------



## kmpagsisihan

Based on the processing priority of DIAC, it seems that they have skipped priority 3 on July selection.

_From 1 July 2012, processing priorities (with highest priority listed first) are:

1.applications from people who are sponsored under the RSMS program
2.applications from people who are sponsored under the ENS program
3.applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency 
4.applications from people who have nominated an occupation on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 1 in effect from 1 July 2012
See: Skilled Occupation List
5.all other applications. 

Applications for visa subclasses 186, 187, 188, 189, 190, or 489 which are lodged through SkillSelect will be given the highest priority within each priority processing group.

The changes to priority processing arrangements address the needs of industry by targeting skills in demand across a number of sectors, while ensuring that the Skilled Migration Program is responsive to the current economic climate and the needs of the Australian economy. 

Priority processing arrangements are subject to changes in response to Australia’s economic situation and do not change visa eligibility criteria.

Priority processing arrangements apply to current applications, including those in the final stages of processing. Departmental case officers must follow the direction made by the minister about priority processing and can not process applications outside of the set order. 

Refunds of costs incurred during processing are not available for delays in processing. Applicants are not entitled to a refund of their Visa Application Charge (VAC) or compensation for other costs incurred in making an application.

Priority processing groups
RSMS, ENS and state or territory nominated applications—priority groups 1, 2 and 3
Applications from people who are applying under the RSMS are processed as priority group 1. ENS are processed as priority group 2. Applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency under a state migration plan receive the third highest level of priority processing.

Occupations on the SOL – Schedule 1 in effect at 1 July 2012—priority group 4
All skilled migration applicants with a nominated occupation on the SOL – Schedule 1 are included in priority group 4. This includes both independent and family sponsored applications. 
Existing applicants with a nominated occupation added to the SOL will be allocated to case officers before more recently lodged applications in this priority group. 

All other applications—priority group 5 
Skilled migration applicants with a nominated occupation that is not on the SOL and who are not nominated by a state or territory government under a state migration plan will be processed under priority group 5.

Applicants should not contact the department to request that their application be exempt from the priority processing direction. Case officers do not have discretion to exempt applications.

Applicants with a nominated occupation removed from the SOL who have already been allocated a case officer will be contacted directly by their case officer. Applicants with a nominated occupation removed from the SOL who were not allocated to a case officer before 1 July 2012 will only be allocated to a case officer when applications from higher priority groups have been allocated. 

Many priority group 5 applicants still face a considerable wait until their application is allocated to a case officer for processing and may wish to consider other options._

I hope that on the second round of selection 190 will be selected. =)


----------



## rase2rase

kmpagsisihan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received an email from DIAC.
> 
> _On August 1st, the first invitation round for Skilled Independent (Subclass 189) and the family sponsored Skilled Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visas will be held.
> 
> As SkillSelect is a new and complex system, our first run of invitations will be reduced in size, to allow us to ensure that all elements of the system are working smoothly.
> 
> As such, we will issue the following number of invitations:
> • 90 in the Skilled Independent subclass 189; and
> • 10 in the Skilled Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (family sponsored) subclass 489.
> 
> The invitations will go to the highest scoring Expression of Interests (EOIs) in these subclasses, with ties in points decided by the date that the EOI reached their current points score.
> 
> Clients that have been invited will receive a notification to their email address, as well as their SkillSelect inbox.
> 
> However, while this first round of invitations will be comparatively small, we expect to be increasing the numbers of invitations issued, with a significantly larger round in September, and potentially a second round in August._
> 
> I hope that on the second round my skills will be selected. =)




I too checked my skillselect acct today.Only 100 visas for the month of August. Its very difficult to get invitation this month with my points.  hope things would be better by september...


----------



## nishaon

rase2rase said:


> They are calculating just like how we calculate age.
> Consider u joined the company 1 oct-- then by nov 1st its 1month exp,dec st 2months exp and till apr- its 6months, if u got ur exp letter till may1 - then u ll get 7 months.....And by the way i also got my skill assessment like this.I think they are calculating in the same way for every1. I dont think this calculations are done manually.They might be doing just the data entry work and the system might be calculating ur work experience duration. I dont know exactly . I would be happy if some senior expats shed some light on this ....


I have got the same from ACS, one month less for every employment!
Please share your experiences, and guide us about what we should do now.
By the way, it doesn't affect my points for experiences.


----------



## bhagat

kmpagsisihan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received an email from DIAC.
> 
> _On August 1st, the first invitation round for Skilled Independent (Subclass 189) and the family sponsored Skilled Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visas will be held.
> 
> As SkillSelect is a new and complex system, our first run of invitations will be reduced in size, to allow us to ensure that all elements of the system are working smoothly.
> 
> As such, we will issue the following number of invitations:
> • 90 in the Skilled Independent subclass 189; and
> • 10 in the Skilled Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (family sponsored) subclass 489.
> 
> The invitations will go to the highest scoring Expression of Interests (EOIs) in these subclasses, with ties in points decided by the date that the EOI reached their current points score.
> 
> Clients that have been invited will receive a notification to their email address, as well as their SkillSelect inbox.
> 
> However, while this first round of invitations will be comparatively small, we expect to be increasing the numbers of invitations issued, with a significantly larger round in September, and potentially a second round in August._
> 
> I hope that on the second round my skills will be selected. =)


I have also received the same.


----------



## nav.mahajan

ShariqQamar said:


> OK thanks.
> 
> Does this mean that ranking will be applied only on 189 and 489 and ranking will not be applied on 190 visa subclass?


Have you got the invite...... or just this information mail from skill select...:ranger:


----------



## ShariqQamar

nav.mahajan said:


> Have you got the invite...... or just this information mail from skill select...:ranger:


just the information


----------



## nav.mahajan

ShariqQamar said:


> just the information


I think then wait till tomm.... hopefully you will get invite.... you have 65 points with RSMS..... :ranger:


----------



## wanttomove

ShariqQamar said:


> just the information


Why did u choose RSMS why not 190?


----------



## sim_bangalore

wanttomove said:


> That's a generic email that everyone has received. That's just an announcement about the first round of skill select...


Any more approval? My application status has not changed yet.


----------



## nav.mahajan

sim_bangalore said:


> Any more approval? My application status has not changed yet.


Hold your horses dear..... Give it some time.....

Moreover, they are not going to send the invites till Aug 11........ So i think we have enough time to get our application approved....

And you are one of those lucky ones... whose application is in process.... So Chill....


----------



## wanttomove

nav.mahajan said:


> Hold your horses dear..... Give it some time.....
> 
> Moreover, they are not going to send the invites till Aug 11........ So i think we have enough time to get our application approved....
> 
> And you are one of those lucky ones... whose application is in process.... So Chill....


Hi Nav.mahajan i just check that document. the 2261312 code has just got a 3rd line in his status :clap2: Feeling happy for it 

But my application date is 13th july would that matter?


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> Hi Nav.mahajan i just check that document. the 2261312 code has just got a 3rd line in his status :clap2: Feeling happy for it
> 
> But my application date is 13th july would that matter?


That's good news... It will be picked soon....... So just wait..... n have a chill pill..... your's status will also update soon....:clap2:

All the best to people in 261312..... Mine will be next 261311.... Hurryyyyyyyyyy:boxing:


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> Hi Nav.mahajan i just check that document. the 2261312 code has just got a 3rd line in his status :clap2: Feeling happy for it
> 
> But my application date is 13th july would that matter?


Curious to know... Y u got your profile assessed in 261312... not in 261313...?????:confused2:


----------



## Rekha Raman

bhagat said:


> I have also received the same.


Chill guyz... as communicated by Skill select first round of invites are trail basis, they are trying to ensure things are moving smooth as expected..no worries..

Here is something positive in the communication received :

However, while this first round of invitations will be comparatively small, we expect to be increasing the numbers of invitations issued, with a significantly larger round in September, and potentially a second round in August.

So we might still get invited in the first wk of August and make it for first round of invites anyways.. 

Rekha


----------



## wanttomove

nav.mahajan said:


> Curious to know... Y u got your profile assessed in 261312... not in 261313...?????:confused2:


hmmmm
Me also thinking :confused2:
Actually, my current job designation is Software Engineer. When i was preparing to apply for assessment to ACS... i felt the job descriptions mentioned by ACS for 261312 more closely related to my job duties. I considered Software Engineering the term to represent machine level programming etc. So i just avoided to nominate it...
But now i feel i could do that as 261312 . There is no big diff.


----------



## nav.mahajan

Rekha Raman said:


> Chill guyz... as communicated by Skill select first round of invites are trail basis, they are trying to ensure things are moving smooth as expected..no worries..
> 
> Here is something positive in the communication received :
> 
> However, while this first round of invitations will be comparatively small, we expect to be increasing the numbers of invitations issued, with a significantly larger round in September, and potentially a second round in August.
> 
> So we might still get invited in the first wk of August and make it for first round of invites anyways..
> 
> Rekha


That's true... there are for sure chances of 2nd round of invitation.... may mid month... or in the 2nd half.... after verifying the process accuracy.... Hope for the best..:ranger:


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> hmmmm
> Me also thinking :confused2:
> Actually, my current job designation is Software Engineer. When i was preparing to apply for assessment to ACS... i felt the job descriptions mentioned by ACS for 261312 more closely related to my job duties. I considered Software Engineering the term to represent machine level programming etc. So i just avoided to nominate it...
> But now i feel i could do that as 261312 . There is no big diff.


hmmmm... Most of the people don't want to take chances... So this happens.... +ive assessment.... This is what the motive is..... That's fair call....:ranger:


----------



## kmpagsisihan

ShariqQamar said:


> Got the invitation on the skillselect today but it says
> 
> "SkillSelect Invitation Announcement
> 
> On August 1st, the first invitation round for Skilled Independent (Subclass 189) and the family sponsored Skilled Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visas will be held.
> 
> As SkillSelect is a new and complex system, our first run of invitations will be reduced in size, to allow us to ensure that all elements of the system are working smoothly.
> 
> As such, we will issue the following number of invitations:
> • 90 in the Skilled Independent subclass 189; and
> • 10 in the Skilled Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (family sponsored) subclass 489."
> 
> What this means?
> Is this means that ranking will only be applied on 189 and 489 (state/family sponsored)?


Congrats.

As far as I can understand the announcement from DIAC they are currently processing 489 and 189. I am quite confused of SS approval? They are not included in the announcement of DIAC.


----------



## ShariqQamar

kmpagsisihan said:


> Congrats.
> 
> As far as I can understand the announcement from DIAC they are currently processing 489 and 189. I am quite confused of SS approval? They are not included in the announcement of DIAC.


It was an announcement. I have not received invitation yet.


----------



## kmpagsisihan

ShariqQamar said:


> It was an announcement. I have not received invitation yet.


I thought you already received an invitation based from your post.  

Niweis, let's just pray for a positive result.


----------



## nishaon

Hello everybody,
Is there anybody who applied SA SS after 17 July 2012?
I have some questions regarding SA SS recent application:
1. What do we need to upload: scanned PDF of originals or scanned PDF of photocopy of originals or scanned PDF of certified true copies like ACS?
2. Can any one please let us know that does SA still require hard copies to be sent? If we need to send hard copies then should the copies be certified or just photocopy?


----------



## nishaon

nishaon said:


> Hello everybody,
> Is there anybody who applied SA SS after 17 July 2012?
> I have some questions regarding SA SS recent application:
> 1. What do we need to upload: scanned PDF of originals or scanned PDF of photocopy of originals or scanned PDF of certified true copies like ACS?
> 2. Can any one please let us know that does SA still require hard copies to be sent? If we need to send hard copies then should the copies be certified or just photocopy?


Oh, I have got my answer here:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/120722-sa-dont-required-documents.html

Thank you very much.


----------



## chaudhary

Hi all,

Hope every one is fine and expecting invitations tomorrow.. well i applid for family sponsored with 60 points on 1st july,but its reallyyy frustrating to hear that DIAC is going to invite only 10 for 489 family sponso tomorrow..has any body applied for 489???????


----------



## chaudhary

*489 family sponsor*

Hi all,

Hope every one is fine and expecting invitations tomorrow.. well i applid for family sponsored with 60 points on 1st july,but its reallyyy frustrating to hear that DIAC is going to invite only 10 for 489 family sponso tomorrow..has any body applied for 489???????


----------



## sim_bangalore

I am not able to log in to my skill select account since yesterday.When I try to log in after some times it shows an error message. Has anyone faced similar problem?


----------



## RR

Sobman72 said:


> I have also applied and waiting for the approval.
> 
> My Status:
> ---------------
> *Application Process
> Milestone Date
> 
> Online Application Completed & Submitted
> 03 Jul 2012*
> 
> *Complete Set of Documents Received by Immigration SA Office
> 09 Jul 2012*
> 
> What are the milestone dates for you ?
> 
> Regards,


why you chose SA over VIC?? Me too from same profession! on which database u work?


----------



## Sobman72

RenovatoR said:


> why you chose SA over VIC?? Me too from same profession! on which database u work?


The main reason for chosing SA is my IELTS score. I don't have 7 in each band. I am working as Oracle Core/Apps DBA.


----------



## RR

Hi guyz do anyone know how long it takes SA to reply SS, It takes 3 months for VIC for SS Approval/rejection


----------



## RR

Sobman72 said:


> The main reason for chosing SA is my IELTS score. I don't have 7 in each band. I am working as Oracle Core/Apps DBA.


great friend... u took a wonderful decision, initially i too thinkin to go for SA SS, but i dropped seeing my job vacancies.

VIC has more JOB opening than in SA for my occupation. If my SS gets rejected, my next choice would be SA.


----------



## Sobman72

Sobman72 said:


> The main reason for chosing SA is my IELTS score. I don't have 7 in each band. I am working as Oracle Core/Apps DBA.


The normal time frame on their website is 8 weeks, but infact they are very quick some applicants alreay got their approva. Applications were submitted on 3rd July and on 26th and 27th July they were approved. 

Have a look on the following link:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## RR

Sobman72 said:


> The normal time frame on their website is 8 weeks, but infact they are very quick some applicants alreay got their approva. Applications were submitted on 3rd July and on 26th and 27th July they were approved.
> 
> Have a look on the following link:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c&pli=1#gid=0


that is awesome.... Congratulation every one and all ... Cheers:clap2:


----------



## kmpagsisihan

Hello! Anyone got approval in SS today?


----------



## sim_bangalore

RenovatoR said:


> that is awesome.... Congratulation every one and all ... Cheers:clap2:


No the same old status


----------



## Sahrear

Hi,

Did anyone got the invitation?


----------



## nav.mahajan

sim_bangalore said:


> No the same old status


With the facts and figures i can see... hopefully your SS will be Approved by tomorrow.... :ranger:


----------



## nav.mahajan

Has anyone got SS Approved....... or People with Approved SS got invitation..... Do update...:ranger:


----------



## kmpagsisihan

It's so funny and amazing that all of us are waiting for the approval of SA. 

I am certain that all of us has the same daily routine, check your inbox every morning for DIAC and SA email, check the status of your application in Tracking System of SA and check the status of your EOI. 

I hope that our status will be changed soon. =)


----------



## 161965

chaudhary said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope every one is fine and expecting invitations tomorrow.. well i applid for family sponsored with 60 points on 1st july,but its reallyyy frustrating to hear that DIAC is going to invite only 10 for 489 family sponso tomorrow..has any body applied for 489???????


I have submitted for 489 Family sponsored with 70 points on July 1. Waiting for the communication since morning. Seems like nobody has any clue of an invitation being sent. The site also does not show any info or report or the listing.


----------



## sim_bangalore

nav.mahajan said:


> With the facts and figures i can see... hopefully your SS will be Approved by tomorrow.... :ranger:


Hopefully.Anybody else`s application got approved?


----------



## chdhry

Sahrear said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did anyone got the invitation?


Hi,

Yes, I got an invitation to apply for 189.

Date of EOI submission -2nd July 2012
Total points claimed - 80
Profession - ICT Business Analyst

--
T/.


----------



## indijane

Hello All,

congratulations chdhry!

I got an invite as well this morning for the 189 visa
EOI submitted on 1st July with 80 points


----------



## chdhry

indijane said:


> Hello All,
> 
> congratulations chdhry!
> 
> I got an invite as well this morning for the 189 visa
> EOI submitted on 1st July with 80 points


Thanks & congratulations to you too. 

I am glad that I have an invite for 189, would not tied to a particular state.


----------



## spin123

chdhry said:


> Thanks & congratulations to you too.
> 
> I am glad that I have an invite for 189, would not tied to a particular state.


Hi,

Congratulations in getting an invite. 

80 points seems very high. would you mind sharing with us your points breakdown.


----------



## thewall

I think, for off-shore applicant with 8 each in IELTS - its reachable


----------



## ShariqQamar

chdhry said:


> Thanks & congratulations to you too.
> 
> I am glad that I have an invite for 189, would not tied to a particular state.


congrats to all those who got an invite. Can you please share the breakup of points?


----------



## nav.mahajan

*Important information*

Hi All,

Please do remember one thing... you log in to Shill select everyday.... check your EOI log in is working everyday.... 

I have seen case of a person recently... he forgot his EOI password and his SS is approved from SA..... he is not able to log in to Skill select..... Skill select people has said that ... they will not reset the password..... he also forgot the answer to one security question.....:ranger:

SA people said they might not inform DIAC about new EOI ID... if he will log new EOI and ask SA to send invite for New EOI..... they might refuse the application.....


----------



## indijane

ShariqQamar said:


> congrats to all those who got an invite. Can you please share the breakup of points?


Hello ShariqQamar,

Heres my breakup: 25 points for age, 20 for IELTS (overall 8), 15 for overseas work exp. in nominated occupation (assessed by AASW), 20 for education (PhD assessed by AASW)
My nominated occupation was 'social worker'


----------



## chdhry

spin123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulations in getting an invite.
> 
> 80 points seems very high. would you mind sharing with us your points breakdown.


Thanks. 

I guess this is how the points were calculated -

Age - 30 pts
English Language - 20 pts
Overseas skilled employment - 15 pts
Educational qualifications - 15 pts
Total - 80


----------



## wanttomove

chdhry said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I guess this is how the points were calculated -
> 
> Age - 30 pts
> English Language - 20 pts
> Overseas skilled employment - 15 pts
> Educational qualifications - 15 pts
> Total - 80


20 marks for IELTS make a gr8 diff.


----------



## prgopala

indijane said:


> Hello ShariqQamar,
> 
> Heres my breakup: 25 points for age, 20 for IELTS (overall 8), 15 for overseas work exp. in nominated occupation (assessed by AASW), 20 for education (PhD assessed by AASW)
> My nominated occupation was 'social worker'


Did you say overall 8 in IELTS, i though we need 8 in each to qualify for 20 points? I hope you have that.


----------



## indijane

prgopala said:


> Did you say overall 8 in IELTS, i though we need 8 in each to qualify for 20 points? I hope you have that.


Sorry about that I should have given you a proper breakdown: 9- Speaking, 8.5-Listening, 8.5- Reading, 8.5 -Writing


----------



## prgopala

indijane said:


> Sorry about that I should have given you a proper breakdown: 9- Speaking, 8.5-Listening, 8.5- Reading, 8.5 -Writing


 Well i missed writing by 0.5. Else i think i would also have been on the 189 invite boat . Anyways even if i had got an invite i would not have applied since i am waiting for SS invite. I am pretty sure i am filing a 190 only.
Congrats to you btw. Hope you get your visa soon.


----------



## chdhry

prgopala said:


> Well i missed writing by 0.5. Else i think i would also have been on the 189 invite boat . Anyways even if i had got an invite i would not have applied since i am waiting for SS invite. I am pretty sure i am filing a 190 only.
> Congrats to you btw. Hope you get your visa soon.


Hey prgopala, is there an advantage in getting 190 vs 189? I


----------



## nav.mahajan

indijane said:


> Sorry about that I should have given you a proper breakdown: 9- Speaking, 8.5-Listening, 8.5- Reading, 8.5 -Writing


Great score and congrats to you.... I can see I'm no where these points.....:ranger:


----------



## irshad2005

When will the reports be published 
My points are only 65 so i dont know when i will receive an invitation
But i dont know how they are giving out the invitation
Top points should be on per Occupation basis and not in general


----------



## nav.mahajan

irshad2005 said:


> When will the reports be published
> My points are only 65 so i dont know when i will receive an invitation
> But i dont know how they are giving out the invitation
> Top points should be on per Occupation basis and not in general


They are picking the people with the highest points in each bucket/occupation ceilings.... Invites are with respect to the ranking in that occupation...:ranger:


----------



## CAPITALA

Any engineers got an invitation under 189?


----------



## prgopala

nav.mahajan said:


> They are picking the people with the highest points in each bucket/occupation ceilings.... Invites are with respect to the ranking in that occupation...:ranger:


Correct. But that was not how i thought the email from skill select mentioned.
It said the EOI with highest ranking will be picked up, with a tie being settled by picking the EOI which was lodged earlier.
But when i saw a guy from another forum getting invite at 70 points and on an EOI submitted on 14th july, i was baffled. Thats when i thought that they are sending the invites selectively, most probably based on occupation.


----------



## kmpagsisihan

nav.mahajan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please do remember one thing... you log in to Shill select everyday.... check your EOI log in is working everyday....
> 
> I have seen case of a person recently... he forgot his EOI password and his SS is approved from SA..... he is not able to log in to Skill select..... Skill select people has said that ... they will not reset the password..... he also forgot the answer to one security question.....:ranger:
> 
> SA people said they might not inform DIAC about new EOI ID... if he will log new EOI and ask SA to send invite for New EOI..... they might refuse the application.....


Thanks for this reminder.  

That's why I saved a copy of my password and login ID in my laptop and my email just in case I forgot the password and ID.


----------



## chaudhary

prgopala said:


> Correct. But that was not how i thought the email from skill select mentioned.
> It said the EOI with highest ranking will be picked up, with a tie being settled by picking the EOI which was lodged earlier.
> But when i saw a guy from another forum getting invite at 70 points and on an EOI submitted on 14th july, i was baffled. Thats when i thought that they are sending the invites selectively, most probably based on occupation.



Yes you are correct..they are sending invitaions based on occupation.I think they are selective in sending innvitations.I applied for 489 family sponsored regional visa,but i have not yet received invitaion.Although i had 60 points,but the question is that how many they would select from my field electronics engineer.i think they dont invite highest rankings in each occupation group.They are inviting highest ranking people overall.The things will be clear once reports would be published. My advice to onshore visa applicats is that try to apply by 31 dec on old rules if you easily get 65.I am stuck in ielts 7 each.I would defintely sit in ielts again to claer and and apply in old rule 487 visa.skill select seems to be strange process.I have heard from so many people that people are submitting fake eoi as well just for fun.so the real candidate might not get invitaion well on time due to fraud applicants.this system also failed in newzealand where thousands of applications are caught fraud.


----------



## chaudhary

CAPITALA said:


> Any engineers got an invitation under 189?


ia m electronics engineer and applied for 489 but did not get invitaion since they will initially invite just 10 people in my occupation


----------



## prgopala

chdhry said:


> Hey prgopala, is there an advantage in getting 190 vs 189? I


yes, 190 will get priority processing over 189 visa. And processing time is also less.


----------



## thewall

prgopala said:


> Correct. But that was not how i thought the email from skill select mentioned.
> It said the EOI with highest ranking will be picked up, with a tie being settled by picking the EOI which was lodged earlier.
> But when i saw a guy from another forum getting invite at 70 points and on an EOI submitted on 14th july, i was baffled. Thats when i thought that they are sending the invites selectively, most probably based on occupation.



I think he now corrected himself. 1st 90 Invite for 189 cut-off @ 75 (upto 13th July) as per info shared on forum so far. So I guess cut-off will dorp soon as next batch of invites released in bigger volume, hopefully a 2nd round in August.

Lets see when DIAC publish official report, next Invite date and 190 capping waiver for states


----------



## mjr_

prgopala said:


> yes, 190 will get priority processing over 189 visa. And processing time is also less.


Hi
I am also one of the 189 90 (85pts accountant).
I've been informed that I can't apply before 11 August as systems not yet ready. I have until 10 Oct to apply. 

I was expecting to go the WA SS 190 route, so not sure what to do next. Do I apply for a 189 or hold out for the 190?


----------



## nav.mahajan

mjr_ said:


> Hi
> I am also one of the 189 90 (85pts accountant).
> I've been informed that I can't apply before 11 August as systems not yet ready. I have until 10 Oct to apply.
> 
> I was expecting to go the WA SS 190 route, so not sure what to do next. Do I apply for a 189 or hold out for the 190?


Congrats to you....... You can go to any state with 189..... but yup 190 will be fast..... so you can wait for that till oct...... :ranger:


----------



## mjr_

Thanks. I'll start looking at the forms etc and see what news comes out on WA SS over the next couple of weeks. I was 224th to apply for WA on 7 July, so if they are processing based on dates rather than points then it could take a while before I get to the top of the list.

I feel a bit guilty about being one of the lucky 90 and still not being satisfied!


----------



## prgopala

mjr_ said:


> Thanks. I'll start looking at the forms etc and see what news comes out on WA SS over the next couple of weeks. I was 224th to apply for WA on 7 July, so if they are processing based on dates rather than points then it could take a while before I get to the top of the list.
> 
> I feel a bit guilty about being one of the lucky 90 and still not being satisfied!


Haa haa.. and thats the bad part of the current skillselect system, i bet many who have got the invitation today will not be satisfied since SS is much faster. But the only thing (rather good part who have already got an invite for 189), rather bad part for who have not got the invitation, is that the 189 guys can still wait to get the SS if anybody has already applied for SS and still be safe (all the states get back to you with SS within a month or two except for VIC) since if they do not get SS then they still have the invitation for 189 valid for 2 months !!! They can still go either way, and i guess there will be many since 75 - 80 points cannot be achieved with good IELTS score which means many would have also applied for SS and waiting 
I actually think skill select was the dumbest thing to do since it gave much more to applicants rather than to DIAC. Just consider, before skillselect people would not have dared to put a VISA application without required points and here in skillselect you have a month (considering invitations will be every month) to play around with your EOI and still have an invitation as well as 2 months time to accept or reject the invitation or take SS (better option). All in all skillselect according to me is a boon to some .


----------



## nav.mahajan

prgopala said:


> Haa haa.. and thats the bad part of the current skillselect system, i bet many who have got the invitation today will not be satisfied since SS is much faster. But the only thing (rather good part who have already got an invite for 189), rather bad part for who have not got the invitation, is that the 189 guys can still wait to get the SS if anybody has already applied for SS and still be safe (all the states get back to you with SS within a month or two except for VIC) since if they do not get SS then they still have the invitation for 189 valid for 2 months !!! They can still go either way, and i guess there will be many since 75 - 80 points cannot be achieved with good IELTS score which means many would have also applied for SS and waiting
> I actually think skill select was the dumbest thing to do since it gave much more to applicants rather than to DIAC. Just consider, before skillselect people would not have dared to put a VISA application without required points and here in skillselect you have a month (considering invitations will be every month) to play around with your EOI and still have an invitation as well as 2 months time to accept or reject the invitation or take SS (better option). All in all skillselect according to me is a boon to some .


Skill select is a way they can control the number of application to be processed in a year..... and the quality of application they want to process.....

States have different perception for this..... they can send invite with their own terms... even people with lowest point or who are not eligible for DIAC 60 points visa can..... get SS from state and get invited to apply visa...... :ranger:


----------



## irshad2005

nav.mahajan said:


> Skill select is a way they can control the number of application to be processed in a year..... and the quality of application they want to process.....
> 
> States have different perception for this..... they can send invite with their own terms... even people with lowest point or who are not eligible for DIAC 60 points visa can..... get SS from state and get invited to apply visa...... :ranger:


Hi,

I dont agree on your second point.
If you do not meet 60 points then u will not be entitled for a SS
Unless u meet DIAC requirement u wont be eligible for any via other than employer sponsorship
Agree on ur 1st point...If you have 60 points and if u get a SS then u will be invited


----------



## prgopala

irshad2005 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I dont agree on your second point.
> If you do not meet 60 points then u will not be entitled for a SS
> Unless u meet DIAC requirement u wont be eligible for any via other than employer sponsorship
> Agree on ur 1st point...If you have 60 points and if u get a SS then u will be invited


You can get a SS even if you have 55 points. The SS will give you the 5 points and make your total 60.


----------



## sim_bangalore

kmpagsisihan said:


> Thanks for this reminder.
> 
> That's why I saved a copy of my password and login ID in my laptop and my email just in case I forgot the password and ID.


No approval yet. Now really getting worried


----------



## wanttomove

sim_bangalore said:


> No approval yet. Now really getting worried


I think, You shouldn't worry. The new system is currently very slow. Each step require a hard patience. There are also some other people like you having the same status but not updated.... 
There are people who got SA SS approved but did not receive DIAC invitation whereas it was claimed that As soon as one would get the SS, he would receive invitation but it's not actually happening.
But that doesn't mean to loose hope. The key is to pray and have positive spirit throughout the process....


----------



## sim_bangalore

wanttomove said:


> I think, You shouldn't worry. The new system is currently very slow. Each step require a hard patience. There are also some other people like you having the same status but not updated....
> There are people who got SA SS approved but did not receive DIAC invitation whereas it was claimed that As soon as one would get the SS, he would receive invitation but it's not actually happening.
> But that doesn't mean to loose hope. The key is to pray and have positive spirit throughout the process....


I understand but for others the status changed to approval just after 7 days. So I expected a status change today but it did not happen.


----------



## wanttomove

sim_bangalore said:


> I understand but for others the status changed to approval just after 7 days. So I expected a status change today but it did not happen.


And what about the others who go SS but are not invited by DIAC What should they expect?


----------



## desi_aussie

prgopala said:


> All in all skillselect according to me is a boon to some .


Agreed. The new skill-select system & 2012 reforms are not entirely disadvantageous to all the prospective migrants.

In fact it has become favorable for people seeking Employer or State sponsorship & eventual PR. It has become lot disadvantageous for independents.

So one would have to modulate their strategy to win in the PR game now


----------



## rase2rase

Well said desi_aussie. the only way to get PR thru State Sponsorship it seems. 



desi_aussie said:


> Agreed. The new skill-select system & 2012 reforms are not entirely disadvantageous to all the prospective migrants.
> 
> In fact it has become favorable for people seeking Employer or State sponsorship & eventual PR. It has become lot disadvantageous for independents.
> 
> So one would have to modulate their strategy to win in the PR game now


----------



## irshad2005

Hey Guys,

Any idea when the report will be published ??


----------



## nav.mahajan

rase2rase said:


> Well said desi_aussie. the only way to get PR thru State Sponsorship it seems.


People with 5 years of experience..... n 8 band each IELTS.. will definitely get invitation...... First time it was less invitations 90 only.... so people didn't get invite... next time... with the score of 70 even most of the people will get invite.... :ranger:


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> And what about the others who go SS but are not invited by DIAC What should they expect?


Wanttomove...... Good to see your status changed to this....... :clap2: All the very best to you.....

Hope to see you there........:ranger:


----------



## wanttomove

nav.mahajan said:


> Wanttomove...... Good to see your status changed to this....... :clap2: All the very best to you.....
> 
> Hope to see you there........:ranger:


Thanks


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> Thanks


Hopefully... Next will be mine code...... :ranger: 261311.......


----------



## kmpagsisihan

Hi!
I just want to ask what are the requirements on the third status?


----------



## wanttomove

nav.mahajan said:


> Hopefully... Next will be mine code...... :ranger: 261311.......


Yeah I.A. if it is in the reverse order as: 261313->261312->261311
You could have your turn very next to us....


----------



## Ajit

Hi Everyone , . Nice to see so many updates . am also on the same boat as of all of you . 

Waiting for some movement on approvals/invite for system analyst from SA 

My details are as mentioned for 'Raju' in the google doc sheet


----------



## rase2rase

Hope so and fingers crossed.We ll get a clear idea abt the invitation requirement process after the reports are published..



nav.mahajan said:


> People with 5 years of experience..... n 8 band each IELTS.. will definitely get invitation...... First time it was less invitations 90 only.... so people didn't get invite... next time... with the score of 70 even most of the people will get invite.... :ranger:


----------



## sim_bangalore

@wanttomove.....congratz....


----------



## kaisarhossain

Today my status changed. i mean 3rd line came up.

My timeline:
SA applied: 3-Jul-12
Doc Received: 9-Jul-12
ACS: ICT Buss.


----------



## sim_bangalore

kaisarhossain said:


> Today my status changed. i mean 3rd line came up.
> 
> My timeline:
> SA applied: 3-Jul-12
> Doc Received: 9-Jul-12
> ACS: ICT Buss.


Great news


----------



## kmpagsisihan

kaisarhossain said:


> Today my status changed. i mean 3rd line came up.
> 
> My timeline:
> SA applied: 3-Jul-12
> Doc Received: 9-Jul-12
> ACS: ICT Buss.


Hi! What's your current points? Did they asked you for additional requirement? 
It means that 2611 is already moving.


----------



## nav.mahajan

kmpagsisihan said:


> Hi!
> I just want to ask what are the requirements on the third status?


This status come for those people.... whose application is picked by SA authorities to process SS... Decision will be made in a week or so after this status.....:ranger:


----------



## kmpagsisihan

nav.mahajan said:


> This status come for those people.... whose application is picked by SA authorities to process SS... Decision will be made in a week or so after this status.....:ranger:


Hi! I have read in other forum that some states are asking for additional documents such as proof of funds etc... how about in SA?


----------



## nav.mahajan

kmpagsisihan said:


> Hi! I have read in other forum that some states are asking for additional documents such as proof of funds etc... how about in SA?


Till now they haven't asked for any additional documentation..... Such as for proof of funds.... 

After moving to this status.... Decision on application is made in a week or so....:ranger:


----------



## kmpagsisihan

nav.mahajan said:


> Till now they haven't asked for any additional documentation..... Such as for proof of funds....
> 
> After moving to this status.... Decision on application is made in a week or so....:ranger:


Nice to hear that. 

I hope that your status will be changed soon.
Is there any chance that they have declined an application?


----------



## nav.mahajan

kmpagsisihan said:


> Nice to hear that.
> 
> I hope that your status will be changed soon.
> Is there any chance that they have declined an application?


Till now.... no application is denied.... All are approved..... :clap2: Hope for the same for rest of the applications...:boxing:


----------



## immu999

kaisarhossain said:


> Today my status changed. i mean 3rd line came up.
> 
> My timeline:
> SA applied: 3-Jul-12
> Doc Received: 9-Jul-12
> ACS: ICT Buss.


good going.. 

do you get any email notification on this 3rd update? 

Regards,


----------



## RR

nav.mahajan said:


> Till now.... no application is denied.... All are approved..... :clap2: Hope for the same for rest of the applications...:boxing:


your news is like honey to my eyes..


----------



## kaisarhossain

nav.mahajan said:


> This status come for those people.... whose application is picked by SA authorities to process SS... Decision will be made in a week or so after this status.....:ranger:


nav.mahajan,

hope your comment comes right, till then keeping my finger crossed.


----------



## kaisarhossain

immu999 said:


> good going..
> 
> do you get any email notification on this 3rd update?
> 
> Regards,


immu999,

No email received till now. I think SA sends final email after the case is finalized.


----------



## nav.mahajan

kaisarhossain said:


> nav.mahajan,
> 
> hope your comment comes right, till then keeping my finger crossed.


I have also kept my fingers crossed.... I thought after 261312... they will pick 261311...

But it seems they have picked 261111......:boxing:


----------



## Alwani

zqureshi said:


> I also applied and waiting for the approval.
> 
> did you receive any confirmation of your documents arrival ?


Please tell mee how you apply, I did my ACS, now I do EOI first or SS application. and under which cateogry I should choose.
Please help me for my application also, do I need any consultant or can do myself.

I done my ACS in Business Analyst and now looking for state sponsorship program.

I really appreicate if you can email me or help me in my application process my alwani89 @ hotmail.com


----------



## Alwani

auslover said:


> HI guys,
> 
> As the EOI process has already started so i am starting this thread where people can share , Their EOi filing status and issues.
> 
> I Filed EOI today with 60 points


Please help me for my application also, do I need any consultant or can do myself.

I done my ACS in Business Analyst and now looking for state sponsorship program. I completed the EOI and selected multiple states and terri. Check the attachment and help me for my application process.








I really appreicate if you can email me or help me in my application process my alwani89 @ hotmail.com


----------



## ShariqQamar

Alwani said:


> Please help me for my application also, do I need any consultant or can do myself.
> 
> I done my ACS in Business Analyst and now looking for state sponsorship program. I completed the EOI and selected multiple states and terri. Check the attachment and help me for my application process.
> View attachment 5936
> 
> 
> I really appreicate if you can email me or help me in my application process my alwani89 @ hotmail.com


check each state website 
Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176) 

check if your occupation is available and read their policies regarding state sponsorship.

i think your occupation is open for WA (ielts 6 in each module); SA(ielts 6.5 in each module), ACT(ielts 6 in each module, appl fees $300), NT (7.0 overall, 7.0 in speaking, bank st)


----------



## Alwani

ShariqQamar said:


> check each state website
> Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)
> 
> check if your occupation is available and read their policies regarding state sponsorship.
> 
> i think your occupation is open for WA (ielts 6 in each module); SA(ielts 6.5 in each module), ACT(ielts 6 in each module, appl fees $300), NT (7.0 overall, 7.0 in speaking, bank st)


Thanks dear,
Please tell me if I can apply at Victroia is it the same as SS, 
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

CAn you send some info at my email alwani89 @ hotmail.com


----------



## Us-2-Aus

auslover said:


> HI guys,
> 
> As the EOI process has already started so i am starting this thread where people can share , Their EOi filing status and issues.
> 
> I Filed EOI today with 60 points


Hello All,

I filed an EOI for the 189 visa on July 1, 2012 with 65 points in the Internal Auditor (221214) category. However, after not being invited in the first round on Aug 1, I decided to go back and update my EOI to include 190 state sponsorship (NSW) as well to see if I can get lucky with state sponsorship. Immediately after making the changes, I realized that I might have made a big blunder as it changed by EOI date to Aug 2, 2012. I have been real upset all day thinking that I have pushed my ranking back another month by making this move. Plus, the Internal Auditor Category only has an Occupational Ceiling of 960 spaces as shown below :

2212 Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers 960

I feel like I have almost lost out of any invitation chances by making this move as I only have 65 points and the occupation ceiling of 960 could probably be already full...Do you guys think I still have any real chances of getting an invite? Is there anyway to undo the changes to my EOI? Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## GoodFella

Today 3rd line came up 

========================

Occupation: ICT Business Analyst (261111)


Online Application Completed & Submitted ==> 03 Jul 2012

Complete Set of Documents Received by Immigration SA Office ==> 09 Jul 2012

Application Decision ==>

Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of processing times. Keep monitoring this page and your e-mail for the decision on your application.


----------------------------------------------

Hope it yields positive result  :ranger:


----------



## Us-2-Aus

Us-2-Aus said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I filed an EOI for the 189 visa on July 1, 2012 with 65 points in the Internal Auditor (221214) category. However, after not being invited in the first round on Aug 1, I decided to go back and update my EOI to include 190 state sponsorship (NSW) as well to see if I can get lucky with state sponsorship. Immediately after making the changes, I realized that I might have made a big blunder as it changed by EOI date to Aug 2, 2012. I have been real upset all day thinking that I have pushed my ranking back another month by making this move. Plus, the Internal Auditor Category only has an Occupational Ceiling of 960 spaces as shown below :
> 
> 2212 Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers 960
> 
> I feel like I have almost lost out of any invitation chances by making this move as I only have 65 points and the occupation ceiling of 960 could probably be already full...Do you guys think I still have any real chances of getting an invite? Is there anyway to undo the changes to my EOI? Any feedback would be appreciated.


I would also like to add that I did not make any other changes that would affect my points in 189 visa category. All I did was added the 190 visa to my existing EOI. Does that affect my ranking for the 189 visa since I updated my EOI? My current EOI is also attached which shows 1/7/2012 as the effect date for the 189 visa and 8/2/2012 as the effect date of the 190 visa. However, when I open the EOI pdf file it shows 8/2/2012 as the date the EOI was submitted. So has my ranking changed for the 189 visa or not? Please advise.


----------



## sim_bangalore

No approval today....


----------



## sim_bangalore

Guys,

Today I checked the SA SNOL List and found that the occupation 'Software Engineer' has reached its planning level. Few other ICT Professions are of medium availability and low availability. 

Simran






GoodFella said:


> Today 3rd line came up
> 
> ========================
> 
> Occupation: ICT Business Analyst (261111)
> 
> 
> Online Application Completed & Submitted ==> 03 Jul 2012
> 
> Complete Set of Documents Received by Immigration SA Office ==> 09 Jul 2012
> 
> Application Decision ==>
> 
> Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of processing times. Keep monitoring this page and your e-mail for the decision on your application.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> Hope it yields positive result  :ranger:


----------



## nav.mahajan

sim_bangalore said:


> Guys,
> 
> Today I checked the SA SNOL List and found that the occupation 'Software Engineer' has reached its planning level. Few other ICT Professions are of medium availability and low availability.
> 
> Simran


Sim those are not good signs..... I can see.... lets hope for best... may be the applications they are processing for Software engineer will be approved... :eyebrows:

or seeing the application amount in a profession... they have moved it to these states.. so that they don't get further applications... Fingers are crossed.....:ranger:


----------



## indian01

nav.mahajan said:


> Sim those are not good signs..... I can see.... lets hope for best... may be the applications they are processing for Software engineer will be approved... :eyebrows:
> 
> or seeing the application amount in a profession... they have moved it to these states.. so that they don't get further applications... Fingers are crossed.....:ranger:


I am seeing Software Engineer today and it says Special Conditions Applies, where do I check these special conditions?


Never mind found it.....Only graduates from SA can apply for S/W Engineer post......too bad I didn't applied for it last month. Heard online that there ain't many IT jobs in SA and hence didn't applied for it. Now wondering if I should apply for Canbera (ACT) or not, because from what I have gathered online, the IT jobs in Canberra mostly requires high-security clearance which only citizens can get, so in dilemma whether should apply for Canberra or not. Anyone already residing Canberra please advise.


----------



## wanttomove

indian01 said:


> I am seeing Software Engineer today and it says Special Conditions Applies, where do I check these special conditions?
> 
> 
> Never mind found it.....Only graduates from SA can apply for S/W Engineer post......too bad I didn't applied for it last month. Heard online that there ain't many IT jobs in SA and hence didn't applied for it. Now wondering if I should apply for Canbera (ACT) or not, because from what I have gathered online, the IT jobs in Canberra mostly requires high-security clearance which only citizens can get, so in dilemma whether should apply for Canberra or not. Anyone already residing Canberra please advise.


Yes i have heard the same. So i'm not applying to it....
Waiting For NT to publish their criteria to SS on their website
Nothing is updated on their site yet...


----------



## kmpagsisihan

Hi! 

Another changes in SA State sponsorship. =(

_When Immigration SA has reached the state nomination limit for July, applications will still be processed (in date order). However, approved applicants *will only be nominated through SkillSelect once DIAC has allocated additional state nomination places*._

Does it mean that approved SS will only be entertained if DIAC has allocated additional state nomination places? Does it mean that approved SS will be treated as least priority? 

My nominated skill is now in Medium Availability unlike last July that it is treated as High Availability. I haven't seen any approval for my nominated skill. =( I'm starting to feel nervous about my application.


----------



## wanttomove

kmpagsisihan said:


> Hi!
> 
> Another changes in SA State sponsorship. =(
> 
> _When Immigration SA has reached the state nomination limit for July, applications will still be processed (in date order). However, approved applicants *will only be nominated through SkillSelect once DIAC has allocated additional state nomination places*._
> 
> Does it mean that approved SS will only be entertained if DIAC has allocated additional state nomination places? Does it mean that approved SS will be treated as least priority?
> 
> My nominated skill is now in Medium Availability unlike last July that it is treated as High Availability. I haven't seen any approval for my nominated skill. =( I'm starting to feel nervous about my application.


Me also have not seen some one approved for my code
But my 261312 has reached to Low Availability


----------



## kmpagsisihan

wanttomove said:


> Me also have not seen some one approved for my code
> But my 261312 has reached to Low Availability


Probably some people do not access such forums like this that is why we cannot see the real trend of appoval of all SS.


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> Me also have not seen some one approved for my code
> But my 261312 has reached to Low Availability


We have time..... Invites are yet to send for the people who have got their SS approved... So don't worry... 

These changes for the codes are with respect the volume of application they have received.... They have met the planning level... So now they should expect application is less amount for those codes.... :ranger:


----------



## wanttomove

Hi everyOne, 
If i have got 3rd line in my SA SS application status
Am i on safe side even my occupation code is set to _Low availablity_??
Please shed some light on it


----------



## mrwordsworth

kmpagsisihan said:


> Hi!
> 
> Another changes in SA State sponsorship. =(
> 
> _When Immigration SA has reached the state nomination limit for July, applications will still be processed (in date order). However, approved applicants *will only be nominated through SkillSelect once DIAC has allocated additional state nomination places*._
> 
> Does it mean that approved SS will only be entertained if DIAC has allocated additional state nomination places? Does it mean that approved SS will be treated as least priority?
> 
> My nominated skill is now in Medium Availability unlike last July that it is treated as High Availability. I haven't seen any approval for my nominated skill. =( I'm starting to feel nervous about my application.


I applied as a Software Engineer yesterday and list was updated today for software engineers to say "special conditions apply"...

Does it mean my application will no longer be processed, or only new applications will not be accepted?


----------



## kmpagsisihan

nav.mahajan said:


> We have time..... Invites are yet to send for the people who have got their SS approved... So don't worry...
> 
> These changes for the codes are with respect the volume of application they have received.... They have met the planning level... So now they should expect application is less amount for those codes.... :ranger:


Is that so? 

It doesn't mean that the reason why the availability of those positions changed is because they have already issued approvals for those positions?


----------



## kmpagsisihan

mrwordsworth said:


> I applied as a Software Engineer yesterday and list was updated today for software engineers to say "special conditions apply"...
> 
> Does it mean my application will no longer be processed, or only new applications will not be accepted?


I am actually not familiar with the process flow of SS that's is why I am also confused.


----------



## wanttomove

mrwordsworth said:


> I applied as a Software Engineer yesterday and list was updated today for software engineers to say "special conditions apply"...
> 
> Does it mean my application will no longer be processed, or only new applications will not be accepted?


That Note was given in the email by SA
You can find your answer here:

_Note: Once the Planning Level or Quota for your occupation has been reached, this will be updated on State Nominated Occupation List (SNOL) - http://www.immigration.sa.gov.au/applyonline/skilled/planning_level_status.php and you will need to meet the "Special Conditions Apply" criteria listed in point 6 on the website - http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/sa/i...tions/gen_skill3/criteria_for_state_spons.jsp, regardless of when your application was registered as being received -_


----------



## nav.mahajan

kmpagsisihan said:


> Is that so?
> 
> It doesn't mean that the reason why the availability of those positions changed is because they have already issued approvals for those positions?


See third line has shown today for Godfella.... though his profession is in medium availability.... It means they are processing the application... 

The main reason what i think behind this change or I have evaluated is "the number of application the have received have reached to the level, they have planned to give SS for a code." So now updates are being posted for those codes...... 

We have wait... to see the result for the application already being processed....

For my code... not even a single application is being processed or approved... Practically thinking there is not reason for it to go in Medium availability...:ranger:


----------



## kmpagsisihan

nav.mahajan said:


> See third line has shown today for Godfella.... though his profession is in medium availability.... It means they are processing the application...
> 
> The main reason what i think behind this change or I have evaluated is "the number of application the have received have reached to the level, they have planned to give SS for a code." So now updates are being posted for those codes......
> 
> We have wait... to see the result for the application already being processed....
> 
> For my code... not even a single application is being processed or approved... Practically thinking there is not reason for it to go in Medium availability...:ranger:


Thank you for giving me hope.


----------



## nav.mahajan

Hi All,

This update might be bad news for people... Applications has started being refused for people..... you can see the updated sheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c#gid=0

It is horror for me also to see this..... even can't have faith in my application...


----------



## wanttomove

nav.mahajan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This update might be bad news for people... Applications has started being refused for people..... you can see the updated sheet
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c#gid=0
> 
> It is horror for me also to see this..... even can't have faith in my application...


OMG i would die.......
terrified


----------



## kmpagsisihan

nav.mahajan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This update might be bad news for people... Applications has started being refused for people..... you can see the updated sheet
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c#gid=0
> 
> It is horror for me also to see this..... even can't have faith in my application...


OMG:Cry:

I can't believe that even they have changed your status they will still reject your application.


----------



## nav.mahajan

kmpagsisihan said:


> OMG:Cry:
> 
> I can't believe that even they have changed your status they will still reject your application.


What about Zequreshi and SIM.... is there any change to their status....:confused2:

I still give ray of hope to people.... These denies could be coz.... there code has gone to Special condition apply... out is still in medium or low availability.....

We still might have some ray of hope... So we should wait for the decisions on our applications....:ranger:


----------



## ebyoct82

is anybody can download the SOl updated today? i am getting page can't find!!!!


----------



## wanttomove

ebyoct82 said:


> is anybody can download the SOl updated today? i am getting page can't find!!!!


yupz same at my end


----------



## kmpagsisihan

Me neither. =( 

I think they're updating the page because the link for PDF is missing.


----------



## mrwordsworth

So, South Australia is closed for me now.

What other options do I have guys? I will be trying IELTS once again to get 7 each and then apply to NSW, but is there any other option with my present IELTS score?


----------



## wanttomove

mrwordsworth said:


> So, South Australia is closed for me now.
> 
> What other options do I have guys? I will be trying IELTS once again to get 7 each and then apply to NSW, but is there any other option with my present IELTS score?


As in one word 'Nops'


----------



## nav.mahajan

mrwordsworth said:


> So, South Australia is closed for me now.
> 
> What other options do I have guys? I will be trying IELTS once again to get 7 each and then apply to NSW, but is there any other option with my present IELTS score?


you got 6.5 is what????? 

Seems like this buddy.....:confused2:


----------



## indian01

wanttomove said:


> Yes i have heard the same. So i'm not applying to it....
> Waiting For NT to publish their criteria to SS on their website
> Nothing is updated on their site yet...


Hi wanttomove,
Does NT have better IT opportunities than SA and Canberra?


----------



## mrwordsworth

nav.mahajan said:


> you got 6.5 is what?????
> 
> Seems like this buddy.....:confused2:


6.5 in Writing....

Went for an EOR, nothing changed.


----------



## auslover

Alwani said:


> Thanks dear,
> Please tell me if I can apply at Victroia is it the same as SS,
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria
> 
> CAn you send some info at my email alwani89 @ hotmail.com


HI,

For VICTORIA you will need to get 7 each in IELTS.
See the following list :

http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...-Occupation-List-for-Victoria-09-Jul-2012.pdf

Each state has its own IELTS criteria for different occupation codes.

Let me know in case you need any more help.


----------



## auslover

Us-2-Aus said:


> I would also like to add that I did not make any other changes that would affect my points in 189 visa category. All I did was added the 190 visa to my existing EOI. Does that affect my ranking for the 189 visa since I updated my EOI? My current EOI is also attached which shows 1/7/2012 as the effect date for the 189 visa and 8/2/2012 as the effect date of the 190 visa. However, when I open the EOI pdf file it shows 8/2/2012 as the date the EOI was submitted. So has my ranking changed for the 189 visa or not? Please advise.


HI ,

First of all i would like to suggest you that you should relax a bit because , there is nothing much you can do about the update date of the EOI .
Yes, the occupation ceiling is a bit low but , you are lucky enough that you have 
your Skill assessment and IELTS already.
So, you are a early bird in skill select and this surely will pay.
And, i think addition of 190 visa would not effect your earlier 189 visa but, I am not sure as the system is still new .

I have read some where on Migration blog that you time would only matter when comparing two EOI's for same visa i.e for 189 in your case.

Regarding the ceiling you cannot say it must be already full as currently for the first month just 90 invites were given for 189 and that too total of all the trades not just your trade. so relax it's not full 

Also, i would suggest that you apply for a State Sponsorship of some state ,Just putting a 190 in EOI won't give you a invite from state,as you have to apply for SS separately. 

Cheer up mate, you got nothing to loose, So give your best and think less about the mistakes you made as i can understand as i ave gone through the same mental stress.


----------



## tryingaustralia

*Finally back in the race!*

Guys,

We finally got our approval to our SA SS application today afternoon!

Sorry for not updating any sooner, as after so many failures at different steps we were really concerned if anything will really happen!

Here is a snapshot for all who want to see what the nomination will look like.
Seems more of an automated message.

And there has been no change in EOI yet. Can't see any place to fill in the ITA etc etc... So though I have an approval but cant move forward. But am sure things should fall in place now. Fingers crossed for the road ahead!


Online Application Completed & Submitted
04 Jul 2012

Complete Set of Documents Received by Immigration SA Office 
09 Jul 2012 

Application Decision
Approved
03 August 2012

Congratulations, Immigration SA is pleased to offer you State Government nomination. Immigration SA will nominate you through SkillSelect, however, as SkillSelect has only recently been implemented, nomination isn't expected to be before 1st August 2012.

Please regularly monitor 'SkillSelect' for further instructions from the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). Once you are nominated through SkillSelect, Immigration SA is no longer involved in the process. Should you have any queries about your invitation to apply for a visa, your visa application or status after nomination, please contact DIAC.

Congratulations on receiving State Government nomination from South Australia and we wish you well with your visa application with DIAC.
===============================
N yeah All the very best to every one around waiting for the approvals!


----------



## sim_bangalore

Guys,

My application got rejected because of the planning level reached.I am really frustrated.But I know its no use of crying over spilled milk. So started thinking of the next step.I Have IELTS overall 7.5 but 6.5 in reading. Don`t wanna write IELTS again because its of no use. At this point I can apply only for Northern Territory only but don`t think jobs are available there. Please suggest.

Simran


----------



## nav.mahajan

tryingaustralia said:


> Guys,
> 
> We finally got our approval to our SA SS application today afternoon!
> 
> Sorry for not updating any sooner, as after so many failures at different steps we were really concerned if anything will really happen!
> 
> Here is a snapshot for all who want to see what the nomination will look like.
> Seems more of an automated message.
> 
> And there has been no change in EOI yet. Can't see any place to fill in the ITA etc etc... So though I have an approval but cant move forward. But am sure things should fall in place now. Fingers crossed for the road ahead!
> 
> 
> N yeah All the very best to every one around waiting for the approvals!


Congrats to you......:clap2: :clap2: 

What is your code??????:boxing:


----------



## tryingaustralia

261312-i have updated the excel u maintained.


----------



## wanttomove

sim_bangalore said:


> Guys,
> 
> My application got rejected because of the planning level reached.I am really frustrated.But I know its no use of crying over spilled milk. So started thinking of the next step.I Have IELTS overall 7.5 but 6.5 in reading. Don`t wanna write IELTS again because its of no use. At this point I can apply only for Northern Territory only but don`t think jobs are available there. Please suggest.
> 
> Simran


has NT published its criteria over the wesite?
please send me the url


----------



## wanttomove

tryingaustralia said:


> Guys,
> 
> We finally got our approval to our SA SS application today afternoon!
> 
> Sorry for not updating any sooner, as after so many failures at different steps we were really concerned if anything will really happen!
> 
> Here is a snapshot for all who want to see what the nomination will look like.
> Seems more of an automated message.
> 
> And there has been no change in EOI yet. Can't see any place to fill in the ITA etc etc... So though I have an approval but cant move forward. But am sure things should fall in place now. Fingers crossed for the road ahead!
> 
> 
> Online Application Completed & Submitted
> 04 Jul 2012
> 
> Complete Set of Documents Received by Immigration SA Office
> 09 Jul 2012
> 
> Application Decision
> Approved
> 03 August 2012
> 
> Congratulations, Immigration SA is pleased to offer you State Government nomination. Immigration SA will nominate you through SkillSelect, however, as SkillSelect has only recently been implemented, nomination isn't expected to be before 1st August 2012.
> 
> Please regularly monitor 'SkillSelect' for further instructions from the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). Once you are nominated through SkillSelect, Immigration SA is no longer involved in the process. Should you have any queries about your invitation to apply for a visa, your visa application or status after nomination, please contact DIAC.
> 
> Congratulations on receiving State Government nomination from South Australia and we wish you well with your visa application with DIAC.
> ===============================
> N yeah All the very best to every one around waiting for the approvals!


Congratulations
May i ask when did u got the 3rd line in your status?


----------



## tryingaustralia

wanttomove, I noticed the third line this tuesday-31st july. may have got earlier, but wasnt able to track any earlier.


----------



## wanttomove

tryingaustralia said:


> wanttomove, I noticed the third line this tuesday-31st july. may have got earlier, but wasnt able to track any earlier.


have u seen any more people approved in this code


----------



## kmpagsisihan

wanttomove said:


> Congratulations
> May i ask when did u got the 3rd line in your status?


Congratulations!:clap2:

Niweis, SA has posted this on their site. 

_Planning levels 2012-13
Planning levels exist for all occupations. Immigration SA advises that the following occupations have reached their planning levels for the 2012-13 program year:

2 August 2012
261313 Software Engineer_


----------



## nav.mahajan

kmpagsisihan said:


> Congratulations!:clap2:
> 
> Niweis, SA has posted this on their site.
> 
> _Planning levels 2012-13
> Planning levels exist for all occupations. Immigration SA advises that the following occupations have reached their planning levels for the 2012-13 program year:
> 
> 2 August 2012
> 261313 Software Engineer_


Where is that posted.... I can't we very sure in my evaluation.... but this is ground line... if a profession goes into special conditions - apply.... then a apply can go in rejection.... 

For medium and Low... still there are chances.... so Wait n see....:ranger:


----------



## nav.mahajan

sim_bangalore said:


> Guys,
> 
> My application got rejected because of the planning level reached.I am really frustrated.But I know its no use of crying over spilled milk. So started thinking of the next step.I Have IELTS overall 7.5 but 6.5 in reading. Don`t wanna write IELTS again because its of no use. At this point I can apply only for Northern Territory only but don`t think jobs are available there. Please suggest.
> 
> Simran


What was your experience in total....:ranger:


----------



## sim_bangalore

nav.mahajan said:


> What was your experience in total....:ranger:


My experience is 5.5 years.


----------



## nav.mahajan

Is there any other approval for some from 261312................ Do update.....:ranger:


----------



## kaisarhossain

Hi guyz, looks like situation is getting complicated, since, so many applicant got rejected according to the spread sheet.

I have a concern regarding my ACS validity date, which is valid till 3-Aug-12. When i applied for SA SS, my ACS was valid. My question is, do i need to re-validate my ACS now? or wait till SA comes up with final result? and do i really need to validate ACS to apply for DIAC if my result comes positive?

It would be really nice if anyone from here can provide any of these information..also the time takes to re-validate an ACS result.

Thanks.


----------



## prgopala

kaisarhossain said:


> Hi guyz, looks like situation is getting complicated, since, so many applicant got rejected according to the spread sheet.
> 
> I have a concern regarding my ACS validity date, which is valid till 3-Aug-12. When i applied for SA SS, my ACS was valid. My question is, do i need to re-validate my ACS now? or wait till SA comes up with final result? and do i really need to validate ACS to apply for DIAC if my result comes positive?
> 
> It would be really nice if anyone from here can provide any of these information..also the time takes to re-validate an ACS result.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, for applying the VISA you need to have a +ve assessment at the time of VISA lodgement irrespective of whether you have SS or applying for independent category visa 189.
Your SA SS may come through since you applied before expiry of the assessment but you will not able to lodge an application since by that time your assessment would have expired. Please get yourself re-assessed.


----------



## kmpagsisihan

nav.mahajan said:


> Where is that posted.... I can't we very sure in my evaluation.... but this is ground line... if a profession goes into special conditions - apply.... then a apply can go in rejection....
> 
> For medium and Low... still there are chances.... so Wait n see....:ranger:


I saw that in SA website. At least they post the planning levels.


----------



## kdominguez

nav.mahajan said:


> Where is that posted.... I can't we very sure in my evaluation.... but this is ground line... if a profession goes into special conditions - apply.... then a apply can go in rejection....
> 
> For medium and Low... still there are chances.... so Wait n see....:ranger:


See below link, at the top right side of the page:

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/52


----------



## nav.mahajan

kmpagsisihan said:


> I saw that in SA website. At least they post the planning levels.


That's something a ray of hope for me.... I would say.... till the time planning level is not reached for my code..... I'm keeping my fingers crossed..... hope to see it get through the process....:ranger:


----------



## littlevish

Hi, Anyone applied for the 251112 ( Systems Analyst)?. I have few queries 
I have updated the spreadsheet 

1)When I checked yesterday , it was of High availability.
I checked again after submitting my application today morning and it did show Medium availability.
Does it impact the SA nomination approval decision

2) I submitted online today and there was no instruction to send the documents hard copy.Anyone was asked to send the hard copy who submitted after the recent changes?

3) How long is the normal processing time?

Thanks Very much

Little Vish
261112-Systems Analyst | ACS +ve: April 4, 2012(8 Years) | IELTS: July 12, 12 | L:8, R:7.5, W:6.5, S:6.5.5 O: 7 | SA SS applied: August 3, 2012 
Points without SS : 60


----------



## prgopala

littlevish said:


> Hi, Anyone applied for the 251112 ( Systems Analyst)?. I have few queries
> I have updated the spreadsheet
> 
> 1)When I checked yesterday , it was of High availability.
> I checked again after submitting my application today morning and it did show Medium availability.
> Does it impact the SA nomination approval decision
> 
> 2) I submitted online today and there was no instruction to send the documents hard copy.Anyone was asked to send the hard copy who submitted after the recent changes?
> 
> 3) How long is the normal processing time?
> 
> Thanks Very much
> 
> Little Vish
> 261112-Systems Analyst | ACS +ve: April 4, 2012(8 Years) | IELTS: July 12, 12 | L:8, R:7.5, W:6.5, S:6.5.5 O: 7 | SA SS applied: August 3, 2012
> Points without SS : 60


where do u check the availability (low/high/medium) for SA?


----------



## jt04

nav.mahajan said:


> Is there any other approval for some from 261312................ Do update.....:ranger:


I just got mine approved today, August 3, for the occupation code 261312. I feel blessed!

I guess, if you are among the first to submit an application, then chances are greater that you'll get approved.

I applied Jul 3 and my documents were received Jul 9. 

Don't lose hope, everyone. Best of luck to all of us!


----------



## kdominguez

jt04 said:


> I just got mine approved today, August 3, for the occupation code 261312. I feel blessed!
> 
> I guess, if you are among the first to submit an application, then chances are greater that you'll get approved.
> 
> I applied Jul 3 and my documents were received Jul 9.
> 
> Don't lose hope, everyone. Best of luck to all of us!


Congrats kabayan!


----------



## tryingaustralia

congrats jt04!:clap2:


----------



## kaisarhossain

prgopala said:


> Yes, for applying the VISA you need to have a +ve assessment at the time of VISA lodgement irrespective of whether you have SS or applying for independent category visa 189.
> Your SA SS may come through since you applied before expiry of the assessment but you will not able to lodge an application since by that time your assessment would have expired. Please get yourself re-assessed.


Hi prgopala,

Thanks a lot. I should start for re-validation then.


----------



## chaudhary

Hi all,

I just wanted to ask few things about EOI. i really cant understand how they are going to send invitations. invitations would be sent out from each occupation group or overall highest ranking people.for example,invitation sent to highest ranking top scores 100 what ever occupation was OR invitaions would sent to highest ranking from each occupation...i cant understand the process..can u plzz make it clear to em..regards


----------



## auslover

chaudhary said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just wanted to ask few things about EOI. i really cant understand how they are going to send invitations. invitations would be sent out from each occupation group or overall highest ranking people.for example,invitation sent to highest ranking top scores 100 what ever occupation was OR invitaions would sent to highest ranking from each occupation...i cant understand the process..can u plzz make it clear to em..regards


Yes, the invitations will be sent out from each occupation group for the highest ranking .
But, nothing seem to be clear at the momment even from the DIAC , they are kind of running it on trial by limiting the number of invites by 90 for 189 and 25 per state for 190 .

Everything will be clear when they publish the first round of invites and realted data on the official website, that can be very soon as many have recieved invites for 189 and 190 till now.


----------



## chaudhary

Thanks for you reply.but they have sent invitaions for 1st round to overall highest ranking, for example cut off was at 75.not every occupation got invitation,thats strange.they were supposed to pick from every occupation.hows it was possible that every one got 75 points from each occupation group.


----------



## chaudhary

according to rules,there are annual 45000 visa for independant category.they are suuposed to send around 2k invitaions in evry round.if they select 70 cut off,hows the monthly quota would be filled because getting 8 band in ielts is difficult for every one.


----------



## littlevish

prgopala said:


> where do u check the availability (low/high/medium) for SA?



I checked in the Nomination list yesterday morning. But the site is not working since yesterday morning.

Anyone has applied for System Analyst?

I called up SA state nomination dept and they confirmed that there is no need to send the hard copy of the documents. Hope something will work out.


----------



## nishaon

jt04 said:


> I just got mine approved today, August 3, for the occupation code 261312. I feel blessed!
> 
> I guess, if you are among the first to submit an application, then chances are greater that you'll get approved.
> 
> I applied Jul 3 and my documents were received Jul 9.
> 
> Don't lose hope, everyone. Best of luck to all of us!


Congratulations mate!
Keep updating.


----------



## GoodFella

jt04 said:


> I just got mine approved today, August 3, for the occupation code 261312. I feel blessed!
> 
> I guess, if you are among the first to submit an application, then chances are greater that you'll get approved.
> 
> I applied Jul 3 and my documents were received Jul 9.
> 
> Don't lose hope, everyone. Best of luck to all of us!


Congrats mate!!!


----------



## ausmsc

Hello,

I have been working in india as software engineer from past 5 years and i got my assessment done from ACS. Last month 15th July, i have applied for state sponsorship just want to know how long it takes and after getting it, ill be put file for immigration but want know how long immigration will take. I am really desperate to know about this.

you help would be appreciated.

Many Thanks!!


----------



## ausmsc

*how do you come to know?*



mrwordsworth said:


> So, South Australia is closed for me now.
> 
> What other options do I have guys? I will be trying IELTS once again to get 7 each and then apply to NSW, but is there any other option with my present IELTS score?



How do you come to know that SA is close for you? I have also applied on 15 July for same under Software Engineering(261313).

I have overall 6.5 in IELTS.


----------



## tryingaustralia

ausmsc,

It is really difficultt to put a time limit on this process. For some it is a matter of few months, and for some it takes year to 3 or more!

Having the right skills in place with high IELTS score is a definite plus plus. But again seeing trends, State sponsorships work faster, having a few drawbacks though. really depends on case. But just keep trying, and one will get through with time.

All the best!


----------



## ausmsc

tryingaustralia said:


> ausmsc,
> 
> It is really difficultt to put a time limit on this process. For some it is a matter of few months, and for some it takes year to 3 or more!
> 
> Having the right skills in place with high IELTS score is a definite plus plus. But again seeing trends, State sponsorships work faster, having a few drawbacks though. really depends on case. But just keep trying, and one will get through with time.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks for your prompt response.

I submitted on 15 July and before that SA required above to 6bands but after 17 July it got changed to 6.5bands. This is what my concern. 

Have you got your SS done?


----------



## kmpagsisihan

littlevish said:


> Hi, Anyone applied for the 251112 ( Systems Analyst)?. I have few queries
> I have updated the spreadsheet
> 
> 1)When I checked yesterday , it was of High availability.
> I checked again after submitting my application today morning and it did show Medium availability.
> Does it impact the SA nomination approval decision
> 
> 2) I submitted online today and there was no instruction to send the documents hard copy.Anyone was asked to send the hard copy who submitted after the recent changes?
> 
> 3) How long is the normal processing time?
> 
> Thanks Very much
> 
> Little Vish
> 261112-Systems Analyst | ACS +ve: April 4, 2012(8 Years) | IELTS: July 12, 12 | L:8, R:7.5, W:6.5, S:6.5.5 O: 7 | SA SS applied: August 3, 2012
> Points without SS : 60


Hi Littlevish, 

I also applied for Systems Analyst. It's quite confusing at the same time it's quite alarming. When I applied for SS in SA last July 3 Systems analyst is still high availability but after the first round of invitation it became medium availability. I am still waiting for the third line to come up but still no changes. 

Usually it's 8 weeks processing but last July they have already approved some applicants that is why Software Engineers are already closed. 

Just keep on praying that Systems Analyst will not be closed.


----------



## ashish.kundan

How did you come to know that for software engineers it is closed in SA?


----------



## ausmsc

*are they accept more application in third round?*

I am worrying now, as SA has closed application for a SS. But probably they ll approve more application, are they? 

Any idea about how many total applications SA ll approve? can you please share a link where i can see total number applications which already been approved in first, second round and number applications which still need to approve in third round, when it going to start?



kmpagsisihan said:


> Hi Littlevish,
> 
> I also applied for Systems Analyst. It's quite confusing at the same time it's quite alarming. When I applied for SS in SA last July 3 Systems analyst is still high availability but after the first round of invitation it became medium availability. I am still waiting for the third line to come up but still no changes.
> 
> Usually it's 8 weeks processing but last July they have already approved some applicants that is why Software Engineers are already closed.
> 
> Just keep on praying that Systems Analyst will not be closed.


----------



## GoodFella

Anyone got approved in 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)?? I am worried about this planning level thing 

Still stuck with the 3rd line


----------



## kaisarhossain

I thing is not clear to me, is how long usually it takes to get Approved after 3rd line appearance? Does anybody have any idea about it?


----------



## borntobeaussie

*JOining the club*

On that note, I noticed something which I thought I might share which will lift spirits a little bit. From last year's migration report, I can see that the total number of 175 granted was 36167, which was less than the planning level of .4%.Which means that on an average 3013 visas per month(just independent 189) to actually meet the planning levels. Now since we are already in the 2nd month of the year and there has been no significant number of invites yet, isn't it possible that the number of invitations should be in line with that figure.
I was expecting 1000 invites, but I am guessing it should be much much more.

I submitted my EOI in 4th with 65 points in Mechanical Engg. Still deciding whether to apply for a SS for SA(given the job situation here)
Glad to be finally a part of the EOI sibmitted club(EA took 3 months to process my assessment)


----------



## kmpagsisihan

ashish.kundan said:


> How did you come to know that for software engineers it is closed in SA?


Hi Ashish.kundan,


You can find it under this site. 

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/52


----------



## thewall

borntobeaussie said:


> On that note, I noticed something which I thought I might share which will lift spirits a little bit. From last year's migration report, I can see that the total number of 175 granted was 36167, which was less than the planning level of .4%.Which means that on an average 3013 visas per month(just independent 189) to actually meet the planning levels. Now since we are already in the 2nd month of the year and there has been no significant number of invites yet, isn't it possible that the number of invitations should be in line with that figure.
> I was expecting 1000 invites, but I am guessing it should be much much more.
> 
> I submitted my EOI in 4th with 65 points in Mechanical Engg. Still deciding whether to apply for a SS for SA(given the job situation here)
> Glad to be finally a part of the EOI sibmitted club(EA took 3 months to process my assessment)


I think the spill over application is about 7k  Monthly avg application was 3.6k, so annual total must be 43k approx - in a way then, PG4 independent SKILLSELECT can live without any invitation for 2 months, I kno i sound pessimistic :ranger:

but i am unable to understand why PG3 is capped :confused2: , there should be 2k SS invite per month at least to meet annual planned level of 24k for PG3. And last years PG3 numbers were very close to planned level.


----------



## kmpagsisihan

GoodFella said:


> Anyone got approved in 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)?? I am worried about this planning level thing
> 
> Still stuck with the 3rd line


At least you have 3 lines mine is still 2.  Though we have different ANSZCO code still in DIAC we are on the same level.


----------



## borntobeaussie

ya thats a good point, but I read somehwhere that DIAC has trying to clear the backlog of applications from last year and many people already have got COs assigned.
Only the first round numbers can give us an idea of how many invites there will be. But then again going by this logic, there might not be a clear picture till september-oct when the actual quota for this year kicks in right.
I think last year PG3 numbers were 16k, I dont know the planned levels though.
Where can u see the planned level for different visa classes?





thewall said:


> I think the spill over application is about 7k  Monthly avg application was 3.6k, so annual total must be 43k approx - in a way then, PG4 independent SKILLSELECT can live without any invitation for 2 months, I kno i sound pessimistic :ranger:
> 
> but i am unable to understand why PG3 is capped :confused2: , there should be 2k SS invite per month at least to meet annual planned level of 24k for PG3. And last years PG3 numbers were very close to planned level.


----------



## borntobeaussie

Hi, I am confused about something on SA SS. There are certain professions which show that they have Medium, Low or no availability(software Engineer). Does that mean that they have already fulfilled their planning levels for the entire year in one month. Or will this again go to high availability when more places open up in mid year>


----------



## littlevish

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi, I am confused about something on SA SS. There are certain professions which show that they have Medium, Low or no availability(software Engineer). Does that mean that they have already fulfilled their planning levels for the entire year in one month. Or will this again go to high availability when more places open up in mid year>


Hi. How did you check the availability? The site is not working for me. Any other way to check?


Btw. Did any one got the acknowledgement email after submitting online?


----------



## borntobeaussie

U need to check the SNOL on their website. It was not working a little bit earlier but its working now.
Have a look
I have just saved an application, did not apply yet, waiting for another round for 189.




littlevish said:


> Hi. How did you check the availability? The site is not working for me. Any other way to check?
> 
> 
> Btw. Did any one got the acknowledgement email after submitting online?


----------



## thewall

borntobeaussie said:


> ya thats a good point, but I read somehwhere that DIAC has trying to clear the backlog of applications from last year and many people already have got COs assigned.
> Only the first round numbers can give us an idea of how many invites there will be. But then again going by this logic, there might not be a clear picture till september-oct when the actual quota for this year kicks in right.
> I think last year PG3 numbers were 16k, I dont know the planned levels though.
> Where can u see the planned level for different visa classes?



Planning level for PG3 last year was 24k & outcome 22k, so here again 2k (=1 month spillover might be there).

U can see planning levels here - *Migration Program Statistics*


----------



## borntobeaussie

So not considering the spillover, the invitations should be around 3700 per month for 189 and 2054 for 190. As you said, the applications for 175 were around 3000 per month, so the spillover is around 6000, which means there should be at least 3250 invites per month to actually meet the planning level.
DIAC should publish reports soon.



thewall said:


> Planning level for PG3 last year was 24k & outcome 22k, so here again 2k (=1 month spillover might be there).
> 
> U can see planning levels here - *Migration Program Statistics*


----------



## thewall

borntobeaussie said:


> So not considering the spillover, the invitations should be around 3700 per month for 189 and 2054 for 190. As you said, the applications for 175 were around 3000 per month, so the spillover is around 6000, which means there should be at least 3250 invites per month to actually meet the planning level.
> DIAC should publish reports soon.


I see it like this, Guesswork of course
*PG3 SS (190+489):* 2k per Month from SEP
*PG4 Indy+FS (189+489):* 3.7k from OCT

but things r moving very slowly now, as we speak


----------



## littlevish

Thanks. I can see now


----------



## nav.mahajan

*Approvals*

Any more approvals today.... JT4 Congrats for your approval.....

Wanttomove.... any update on your application..... Do update......:ranger:


----------



## wanttomove

nav.mahajan said:


> Any more approvals today.... JT4 Congrats for your approval.....
> 
> Wanttomove.... any update on your application..... Do update......:ranger:


Nops no updates... Stuck on line 3 and my occupation code is on low availability on SA list. JT4 line 3 was changed on July 31 and got approved on Aug 2, While tryingaustralia line 3 was changed on AUg 2 and approved on Aug 3.

My line 3 changed on Aug 2. Still no updates. This might be b/c my application was submitted late than these 2 people. Their documents were sent before 10th JUly
I'm really scared what will happen.....

As i have seen simran and other people whose line 3 was the same for so many days


----------



## borntobeaussie

Ya that seems accurate, but does the spilover take in places in the occupational cielings for this year as well?


thewall said:


> I see it like this, Guesswork of course
> *PG3 SS (190+489):* 2k per Month from SEP
> *PG4 Indy+FS (189+489):* 3.7k from OCT
> 
> but things r moving very slowly now, as we speak


----------



## nav.mahajan

thewall said:


> I see it like this, Guesswork of course
> *PG3 SS (190+489):* 2k per Month from SEP
> *PG4 Indy+FS (189+489):* 3.7k from OCT
> 
> but things r moving very slowly now, as we speak


It will move fast buddy... They are on trial run... that's y only this much of invitations.... The number will increase with every passing month... So keep your fingers crossed.... 

Good thing is with the less in first month.... the invites next month will increase.. and the points to be called for invitation will go down... so have faith... :ranger:

Do remember every month new applications will come.... people with different points will add up... so increase in number of invites every month... Will effect on the cut off line too....:clap2:


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> Nops no updates... Stuck on line 3 and my occupation code is on low availability on SA list. JT4 line 3 was changed on July 31 and got approved on Aug 2, While tryingaustralia line 3 was changed on AUg 2 and approved on Aug 3.
> 
> My line 3 changed on Aug 2. Still no updates. This might be b/c my application was submitted late than these 2 people. Their documents were sent before 10th JUly
> I'm really scared what will happen.....
> 
> As i have seen simran and other people whose line 3 was the same for so many days


As we can see... Refusals for Special conditions apply... :confused2: so still there are chances... Applications are approved for your profession in low availability too.... so have faith... inshallah... you will get it approved...:clap2:


----------



## destinationaustralia

*Joining the Forum*



jt04 said:


> I just got mine approved today, August 3, for the occupation code 261312. I feel blessed!
> 
> I guess, if you are among the first to submit an application, then chances are greater that you'll get approved.
> 
> I applied Jul 3 and my documents were received Jul 9.
> 
> Don't lose hope, everyone. Best of luck to all of us!


Hello,

I am new on this Forum. Let me begin by Congratulating you on your success in getting SA SS. Wishing you all the best for the next stage.

Cheers!


----------



## kmpagsisihan

It's been 1 month and 3 days since I applied for SS in SA. 
I've been thinking when will they respond to my application.


----------



## littlevish

*Discrepency in IELTS (EOI and SS)*

Friends, I have a doubt. Please help

In my State Sponsorship application, I have entered my IELTS score as given in my IELTS report

Listening : 8 ,Reading : 7.5 ,Writing : 6.5, Speaking : 6.5
*Overall : 7 ( Entered As provided in the IELTS report form)
*

When I entered my IELTS details in the EOI (in skill select), The overall score was automatically populated as 6.5.

Listening : 8 ,Reading : 7.5 ,Writing : 6.5 ,Speaking : 6.5 
*Overall : 6.5 (Automatically populated as 6.5 )*

Will that be a problem? Anyone has encounterd this?


----------



## wanttomove

littlevish said:


> Friends, I have a doubt. Please help
> 
> In my State Sponsorship application, I have entered my IELTS score as given in my IELTS report
> 
> Listening : 8 ,Reading : 7.5 ,Writing : 6.5, Speaking : 6.5
> *Overall : 7 ( Entered As provided in the IELTS report form)
> *
> 
> When I entered my IELTS details in the EOI (in skill select), The overall score was automatically populated as 6.5.
> 
> Listening : 8 ,Reading : 7.5 ,Writing : 6.5 ,Speaking : 6.5
> *Overall : 6.5 (Automatically populated as 6.5 )*
> 
> Will that be a problem? Anyone has encounterd this?


It's not a problem/bug. It happens automatically. As the system is designed to consider the lowest score to determine the language ability.........
By This they make sure that u don't have lower than 6.5 in any module.


----------



## littlevish

wanttomove said:


> It's not a problem/bug. It happens automatically. As the system is designed to consider the lowest score to determine the language ability.........
> By This they make sure that u don't have lower than 6.5 in any module.


Thank you for clarifying 

Oh..ok..The reason i was worried is in the SA SS website they have mentioned that the the application will be refused if there is any difference between the details provided in the SA application and EOI.

So, it is correct that I have entered the overall score as exactly what is in my report form.


----------



## nav.mahajan

littlevish said:


> Thank you for clarifying
> 
> Oh..ok..The reason i was worried is in the SA SS website they have mentioned that the the application will be refused if there is any difference between the details provided in the SA application and EOI.
> 
> So, it is correct that I have entered the overall score as exactly what is in my report form.


That's correct..... You have uploaded your TRF... which tells about your overall score... so don't worry... Their system is designed to see the Each band score.... Not overall...:ranger:


----------



## thewall

borntobeaussie said:


> Ya that seems accurate, but does the spilover take in places in the occupational cielings for this year as well?



Occupation Ceiling is meant for SKILLSELECT PG3 and ranked folks in PG 4.
But it seems first 1-2 months of new year places are going to old applicants.

Cheers!


----------



## littlevish

nav.mahajan said:


> That's correct..... You have uploaded your TRF... which tells about your overall score... so don't worry... Their system is designed to see the Each band score.... Not overall...:ranger:



Great..Thanks


----------



## wanttomove

Hi nav.mahajan,

did u find some one on this forum or other forums having SA SS approved for ur occupation code yet?
Since your code has also a medium availability status.
You applied quite early in July. It seems to be that quota might be filled by before July applicants...
What's your opinion


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> Hi nav.mahajan,
> 
> did u find some one on this forum or other forums having SA SS approved for ur occupation code yet?
> Since your code has also a medium availability status.
> You applied quite early in July. It seems to be that quota might be filled by before July applicants...
> What's your opinion


they had processed the June applications..... in that particular month only.... 

Moreover.... ICT professions were in special condition apply in June... So no1 could apply in that month..... In July ICT profession started with fresh Quota.... So there are still chances for each quota to get some approvals... :clap2:

like your got 2 approval.... Hopefully yours will be next..... :ranger:


----------



## wanttomove

nav.mahajan said:


> they had processed the June applications..... in that particular month only....
> 
> Moreover.... ICT professions were in special condition apply in June... So no1 could apply in that month..... In July ICT profession started with fresh Quota.... So there are still chances for each quota to get some approvals... :clap2:
> 
> like your got 2 approval.... Hopefully yours will be next..... :ranger:


Hi, Congrats :clap2: Just checked You got line 3 in your application tracking status...
Very soon You will be there 

When did u check it? I want to know at what time the status is changed?
Is that early morning or mid day?


----------



## kaisarhossain

Hi nav.mahajan, happy to see u'h got 3rd line. all the best.


----------



## chaudhary

well one of my friends contacted immigration via email and they said that definitely they have to fill annual quota what ever no of applicants are in every month.yes you people are correct,they are going to invite at least 3500 people per month to fill the quota.even states have stopped sponsorship for the time being till DIAC allows them.DIAC is just updating its system.evry occupation wud have its own cut off score.it would not be like that only 70 or 80 points people wud be invited.they wud pick from each occupation group even with 60 points.it depends upon ur luck how many people in ur occupation group applied in that month.last year planning level was not met.the reason was that 65 points were harder to get.not evry one can get 7 or 8 band.in pld system 120 points were achieveable even with professional year.thats why immigration has changed pass mark to 60.they could get the desired outcome last year due to 65 points rule. well,i think that one should apply as soona s possible to remain top in the que.its a little bit concept of FIRST COME FIRST SERVE BASIS.the competition wud be among equally scoring applicants which wud be 60 or 65( not state sponsorship, its for independant category).so those who have lodged EOI they should keep good hopes of invitaion..


----------



## nav.mahajan

*Thanks*

Thanks all for your wishes... i did see this early in the morning.... Fingers are crossed..:boxing:

Hopefully this time I'll have some lady luck by my side... Is there any one other than me and ebyoct82 to see this line today......:ranger:


----------



## indian01

Sorry guys for probably dumb question. I submitted EOI, IELTS is 6.5 in one module, rest all 7-8, Points are 60 and 65 for 189 and 190 respectively. I have selected states - NSW, WA, Victoria, NT. Also selected for Employer sponsor visa. So basically waiting whoever sends invite I will go with it. 

So here comes my dumb question . My understanding is that I can't apply for State Sponsorship until I get invite from any state. State will send me invite after looking at my EOI, is this right understanding? And then I will send my documents to that particular state for processing. And basically I am considering since I dont have 7 points in all 4 modules (6.5 in Reading) I will not get invite from the States that has criteria of 7 in all modules in IELTS, is that right understanding?

Please advise. Thanks all.


----------



## glaye

wow....congrats nav.mahajan! I feel that you will have a positive result because you are one of first people who applied for SA SS. 

I'm still waiting for my turn.....


----------



## Kostya

indian01 said:


> Sorry guys for probably dumb question. I submitted EOI, IELTS is 6.5 in one module, rest all 7-8, Points are 60 and 65 for 189 and 190 respectively. I have selected states - NSW, WA, Victoria, NT. Also selected for Employer sponsor visa. So basically waiting whoever sends invite I will go with it.
> 
> So here comes my dumb question . My understanding is that I can't apply for State Sponsorship until I get invite from any state. State will send me invite after looking at my EOI, is this right understanding? And then I will send my documents to that particular state for processing. And basically I am considering since I dont have 7 points in all 4 modules (6.5 in Reading) I will not get invite from the States that has criteria of 7 in all modules in IELTS, is that right understanding?
> 
> Please advise. Thanks all.


Hi!

After submiting EOI you must apply for State Sponsorship separately (not after invitation!). 

When you have started your SS application you must ensure that you fit eligibility criteria for this particular state and your speciality. 

In case of violation Vic SS for example will allow you to apply next time after 6 months.

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## nishaon

Hi nav.mahajan,

Glad to see the positive change in your status.
Hope it will be approved soon finally.


----------



## mjr_

prgopala said:


> Haa haa.. and thats the bad part of the current skillselect system, i bet many who have got the invitation today will not be satisfied since SS is much faster. But the only thing (rather good part who have already got an invite for 189), rather bad part for who have not got the invitation, is that the 189 guys can still wait to get the SS if anybody has already applied for SS and still be safe (all the states get back to you with SS within a month or two except for VIC) since if they do not get SS then they still have the invitation for 189 valid for 2 months !!! They can still go either way, and i guess there will be many since 75 - 80 points cannot be achieved with good IELTS score which means many would have also applied for SS and waiting
> I actually think skill select was the dumbest thing to do since it gave much more to applicants rather than to DIAC. Just consider, before skillselect people would not have dared to put a VISA application without required points and here in skillselect you have a month (considering invitations will be every month) to play around with your EOI and still have an invitation *as well as 2 months time to accept or reject the invitation or take SS (better option).* All in all skillselect according to me is a boon to some .


It looks like receipt of a 189 invitation blocks being able to receive a 190 invitation 
Edit: That is in the 60 day window - once the 189 expires the 190 will be revisited by the state.


----------



## GoodFella

Congrats nav.mahajan ..... !


----------



## GoodFella

kmpagsisihan said:


> At least you have 3 lines mine is still 2.  Though we have different ANSZCO code still in DIAC we are on the same level.


Yeah ... first I thought SA did not start picking your code .. but the current planning level for your code is medium availability which means they have started ... if so then you should get the 3rd line by now as you have applied pretty early .. 3rd July.. isnt it?

Hope you get it soon


----------



## Tas Burrfoot

Correct me if I am wrong but South Australia makes it very specific that if you apply 190 from them, there should not be any other application for 190 from other state? Otherwise they will reject your application...

Appreciate if someone can confirm, thanks!


----------



## nav.mahajan

Tas Burrfoot said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but South Australia makes it very specific that if you apply 190 from them, there should not be any other application for 190 from other state? Otherwise they will reject your application...
> 
> Appreciate if someone can confirm, thanks!


SA has asked that you have to select there state only for SS...... you can apply to any other state to... but in your EOI... you can't choose Any as state you are interested... you have to select SA only ..... if you apply for their SS..l..


----------



## Tas Burrfoot

nav.mahajan said:


> SA has asked that you have to select there state only for SS...... you can apply to any other state to... but in your EOI... you can't choose Any as state you are interested... you have to select SA only ..... if you apply for their SS..l..


So as a follow-up - supposing I am applying to South Australia and I did indicate SA only in my EOI... And I did apply also to Victoria and New South Wales.

Will this be a problem because I applied to both VIC and NSW but I did not declare in my EOI?

Thanks!


----------



## nav.mahajan

GoodFella said:


> Yeah ... first I thought SA did not start picking your code .. but the current planning level for your code is medium availability which means they have started ... if so then you should get the 3rd line by now as you have applied pretty early .. 3rd July.. isnt it?
> 
> Hope you get it soon


Till now what I have observed is.. first code picked was 261313 > 261312 > 261111 > 261311 ...... 

Let's see now they pick 261112 or 261314.... It depends.... on this forum i have seen me and ebyoct82 only from 261311....:ranger:


----------



## nav.mahajan

Tas Burrfoot said:


> So as a follow-up - supposing I am applying to South Australia and I did indicate SA only in my EOI... And I did apply also to Victoria and New South Wales.
> 
> Will this be a problem because I applied to both VIC and NSW but I did not declare in my EOI?
> 
> Thanks!


It purely depends on the discretion of VIC and NSW... selecting SA only matter for them or not.... if it matters may be they will not approve the SS.... 

If it doesn't then you will get invite from first 2 state which will approve your SS application.... :ranger:


----------



## RR

Yes, it is sad to see this .. 


picture hosting


----------



## RR

what does "Special Conditions Apply" means??


----------



## nav.mahajan

RenovatoR said:


> what does "Special Conditions Apply" means??


A person living outside SA can't apply in simple words..... Till the time you don't have job offer in SA..... :ranger:


----------



## Tas Burrfoot

RenovatoR said:


> Yes, it is sad to see this ..


Boss, I am not an IT dude but I am just curious... What was these some weeks back? Was it Green status?


----------



## nav.mahajan

Tas Burrfoot said:


> Boss, I am not an IT dude but I am just curious... What was these some weeks back? Was it Green status?


They were green... With the number of applications and approvals... the availability has changed to these.....


----------



## ausmsc

wanttomove said:


> Hi, Congrats :clap2: Just checked You got line 3 in your application tracking status...
> Very soon You will be there
> 
> When did u check it? I want to know at what time the status is changed?
> Is that early morning or mid day?



How do you check application status? Can you please share a link. Thanks. I have applied for SA SE on 15 July, 2012. I have also checked State Nominee Occupation List 2012 - 2013, and it says Special Condition Apply what does it mean?

Thanks
AusMsC


----------



## desi_aussie

nav.mahajan said:


> It purely depends on the discretion of VIC and NSW... selecting SA only matter for them or not.... if it matters may be they will not approve the SS....
> 
> If it doesn't then you will get invite from first 2 state which will approve your SS application.... :ranger:


More or less thats how it is. 

But one should not think this is shortcut to get multiple SS. If your EOI tells that you are not interested in that state, then it may prevent the state from updating your EOI for invitation. 

After all its about simulated matchmaking by the system


----------



## Sahrear

Did they publish the report yet? Or when try may publish? Any clue?


----------



## harshar

*Confusion over ANZSCO (261312-Developer Programmer) or (261313-Software Engineer)*

Thanks guys for sharing your experiences and information, I have been digging through the forum from a week and found lots of information which helped me to start accumulating and preparing the required documents for ACS assessment.

I have confusion over choosing the right ANZSCO code between (261312-Developer Programmer) or (261313-Software Engineer) for my experience and qualification. 

I do feel that 261312 is the right ANZSCO code for my industry experience, I see that some of the states haven't listed this code in the SOL list, where as they have listed 261313. And also I read in this thread that SS have been rejected for 261313 and approved for 261312, so now i am in dilemma on selection of ANZSCO codes to choose :confused2:

please share your opinion on this.


----------



## kmpagsisihan

nav.mahajan said:


> Till now what I have observed is.. first code picked was 261313 > 261312 > 261111 > 261311 ......
> 
> Let's see now they pick 261112 or 261314.... It depends.... on this forum i have seen me and ebyoct82 only from 261311....:ranger:


I hope it's 261112 

It's nice to see that your status is already changed. Soon you'll get approval of SA.


----------



## wanttomove

Hi nav.mahajan,

Should i contact to SA regrading the status of my application. Just to show my concern that my occupation is at low availability in the SNOL. It's been a week that the 3rd line is been added to my status.
May i ask them about my chances to get approval as i applied on 13th July.
Can i mention that i have observed people on the forum for my occupation code have been approved with the submission dates of 3rd and 4th July. With the submission date of 13th JUlu when it would be my turn???

Please help me in this regard...
Anyone please advice


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> Hi nav.mahajan,
> 
> Should i contact to SA regrading the status of my application. Just to show my concern that my occupation is at low availability in the SNOL. It's been a week that the 3rd line is been added to my status.
> May i ask them about my chances to get approval as i applied on 13th July.
> Can i mention that i have observed people on the forum for my occupation code have been approved with the submission dates of 3rd and 4th July. With the submission date of 13th JUlu when it would be my turn???
> 
> Please help me in this regard...
> Anyone please advice


You can give a call on their number.... But they will not tell you when is it going to approve.... they have mentioned 8 weeks timeline.... which start in the old system when your documents reached SA office......

Seeing 13th its not even a month buddy... i really understand your concern... Coz I'm also in same boat.... But I would say hold your horse for a day or two.. then give them a call....... One good thing is there you have the third line.... :clap2:


----------



## tryingaustralia

harshar,


Choosing the right ANZSCO code is the crux to Australia's immigration. Take a very careful decision on it.

Read through below to know my experience. This may help you decide your code.
I had finalised early last year on the decision to move and hired an agent for the same. Got very little info and inputs from him. Was very confused on the ANZCO, since mostly in IT we play multiple roles, and can fit in many of the ANZCO codes. Having little knowledge I decided on Developer programmer and got my expereice judged by ACS on same. That time last year SA was open for most IT occupations. By the time ACS result came out, SA was closed for most IT ANZCO except some like DBA. SA has opened now after an year, and with the current processings, it is updating its SOL again to closed status. Dont know when it will open back again. Luckily I got though after an years wait!

So check wisely on states where you want to go or can go as per their requirements. And then narrow down on which ANZCO to apply from the most suitable list. If some ANZZCO is closed, dont expect it will open before 6 months. Better apply for other open ANZCO if you have an option.

You can also search on this forum or ask questions. It is way better resource than many agents. And hence, me too have closed my contract with my agent, even though I paid him full money!

Anyways, All the best for your decision.


----------



## kmpagsisihan

My third line came up this afternoon August 7, 2012. 
Hope for positive result.


----------



## wanttomove

kmpagsisihan said:


> My third line came up this afternoon August 7, 2012.
> Hope for positive result.


Congrats It will not be very late that u will get your SS coz your submission date is pretty early  You should not have fear like me


----------



## kmpagsisihan

wanttomove said:


> Congrats It will not be very late that u will get your SS coz your submission date is pretty early  You should not have fear like me


Think positive. All of us applied in July and most people applied on that month got positive results.


----------



## littlevish

kmpagsisihan said:


> My third line came up this afternoon August 7, 2012.
> Hope for positive result.


Hi.. What is third line? Can tell me?


----------



## wanttomove

tryingaustralia said:


> harshar,
> 
> 
> Choosing the right ANZSCO code is the crux to Australia's immigration. Take a very careful decision on it.
> 
> Read through below to know my experience. This may help you decide your code.
> I had finalised early last year on the decision to move and hired an agent for the same. Got very little info and inputs from him. Was very confused on the ANZCO, since mostly in IT we play multiple roles, and can fit in many of the ANZCO codes. Having little knowledge I decided on Developer programmer and got my expereice judged by ACS on same. That time last year SA was open for most IT occupations. By the time ACS result came out, SA was closed for most IT ANZCO except some like DBA. SA has opened now after an year, and with the current processings, it is updating its SOL again to closed status. Dont know when it will open back again. Luckily I got though after an years wait!
> 
> So check wisely on states where you want to go or can go as per their requirements. And then narrow down on which ANZCO to apply from the most suitable list. If some ANZZCO is closed, dont expect it will open before 6 months. Better apply for other open ANZCO if you have an option.
> 
> You can also search on this forum or ask questions. It is way better resource than many agents. And hence, me too have closed my contract with my agent, even though I paid him full money!
> 
> Anyways, All the best for your decision.


Northern Territory also has not 261312 on its Occupation list... Have u any info that someone who has a positive assessment of 261312 could apply for 261313?? BUT OBVIOUSLY FOR THAT THE job dUTIES WOULD HAVE BEEN CHANGED to suit for SE. The change in experience letters would be suspicious to ACS???


----------



## nav.mahajan

*Information*



kmpagsisihan said:


> Think positive. All of us applied in July and most people applied on that month got positive results.


HI All,

Make sure that you have selected only that visa subclass in your EOI... which you have applied for SS to SA.... if there will more than that..... SS might be refused coz of this particular reason......

So do update your EOI's if you have selected more than one visa subclass... (190. 489, 189, etc).......


----------



## kmpagsisihan

littlevish said:


> Hi.. What is third line? Can tell me?


Hi littlevish, 

The new status of my application is this. 

Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of processing times. Keep monitoring this page and your e-mail for the decision on your application.


----------



## tryingaustralia

wanttomove,

maybe Northern Territory now has 261312 on its Occupation list, didn't check...wasnt there when I applied -or maybe i missed it... 

As per my opinion, someone who has a positive assessment of 261312 can only apply for 261312 and no other ANZCO.


----------



## nav.mahajan

kmpagsisihan said:


> Hi littlevish,
> 
> The new status of my application is this.
> 
> Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of processing times. Keep monitoring this page and your e-mail for the decision on your application.


Congrats to you...... :clap2: Do remember your application documents reached on 6th..... Documents for no one on this forum reached before or on that date..... You you are a safe bet on this..... 

Hopefully soon you will see it approved..... My best wishes are with you..... :boxing:


----------



## wanttomove

tryingaustralia said:


> wanttomove,
> 
> maybe Northern Territory now has 261312 on its Occupation list, didn't check...wasnt there when I applied -or maybe i missed it...
> 
> As per my opinion, someone who has a positive assessment of 261312 can only apply for 261312 and no other ANZCO.


I have checked 261312 is not on the list
I was asking abt to reapply to ACS for skills assessment as 261313??


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> I have checked 261312 is not on the list
> I was asking abt to reapply to ACS for skills assessment as 261313??


After 3 months from your assessment you can apply again..... You will have two positive assessments with you.... I don't have idea if you will get it assessed again... whether previous one will have value or not......:ranger:


----------



## wanttomove

nav.mahajan said:


> After 3 months from your assessment you can apply again..... You will have two positive assessments with you.... I don't have idea if you will get it assessed again... whether previous one will have value or not......:ranger:


To get the positive assessment for Software Engineer should i modify my Job duties on my experience letters or should i keep these same? Change in experience letters would be acceptable to ACS as they would have my previous reference number and relevant record...


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> To get the positive assessment for Software Engineer should i modify my Job duties on my experience letters or should i keep these same? Change in experience letters would be acceptable to ACS as they would have my previous reference number and relevant record...


You can do minor modifications required for the SE role and responsibilities.... so that they don't have doubt about it.... and it need to changed to get it assessed under different code... Coz it seem to them it's not suitable under particular code.. they mention the code it fall in.....:ranger:


----------



## Alwani

RenovatoR said:


> Yes, it is sad to see this ..
> 
> 
> picture hosting


Please explain this picture belong to which state?


----------



## wanttomove

Alwani said:


> Please explain this picture belong to which state?


It belongs to South Australia


----------



## prgopala

nav.mahajan said:


> You can do minor modifications required for the SE role and responsibilities.... so that they don't have doubt about it.... and it need to changed to get it assessed under different code... Coz it seem to them it's not suitable under particular code.. they mention the code it fall in.....:ranger:


Even i was unaware of these stuff and my agent also did not explain me all this. 
I have 8+ years experience (5 years in Soft Dev & 3.5 in DBA).
Now i just picked up ANZSCO code for DBA and submitted by ACS. Neither did my agent tell me that it is in SOL2 which means state sponsorship and neither did he knew how ACS assess experience (I think he wanted me to go with the DBA thing because he knew i would have to go through SS route and that way he would earn some extra bucks).
Now ACS came back and told that since majority of my experience is in Soft dev and since i am relatively new in DBA they told to change me ANZSCO code and gave me 3 options from 2613XX code. So i picked up analyst programmer and they assessed my 5 years experience in that and the rest 3.5 years, though they mentioned in the assessment, was not related to my ANZSCO code.
If my agent had told me how ACS assess or if i had come to this forum tad earlier i would have created my experience letter in such a way that i could get all my 8+ years experience assessed. I just lose 5 points because of that and in any case i was anyways going to apply for SS.


----------



## Alwani

wanttomove said:


> It belongs to South Australia


Thanks can you tell me is it better to choose the agent or self-apply. If so can you please write me what I can do.

1. Can I apply more than one state sponsorship so incase if one not approve I will get another ?
2. I have done ACS and ICT Bussiness Analysist is selected, however for my education they just given me Diploma whereas I hold the Bachelor Degree so in EOI do I select my bachelor Degree or just the Diploma?
3. Can you write me step by step if you have time what sequence I do for my application.

Your help will be highly appreicated.


----------



## wanttomove

Alwani said:


> Thanks can you tell me is it better to choose the agent or self-apply. If so can you please write me what I can do.
> 
> 1. Can I apply more than one state sponsorship so incase if one not approve I will get another ?
> 2. I have done ACS and ICT Bussiness Analysist is selected, however for my education they just given me Diploma whereas I hold the Bachelor Degree so in EOI do I select my bachelor Degree or just the Diploma?
> 3. Can you write me step by step if you have time what sequence I do for my application.
> 
> Your help will be highly appreicated.


First of All, i like the country you belong to 

1. Yes, u can apply to multiple states as long as you fulfill the state sponsorship criteria. For instance, if u have ielts 7 in each band you could apply to Vic and NSW. But if u have 6.5 in each then u could apply to WA and SA.
But, to be sure, u must check the individual states websites.

2. In my Point of view, You should select Diploma as it is assessed by ACS because we cannot go against the assessment.

3. If u have ielts. You should submit EOI then check with diff. states and apply to them for state sponsorship 190. 

Hope this helps. the answer to it requires a lot of details but i have mentioned the starting point at least. You will get the answers of the questions as these would rose up in ur mind throughout the process 
Best of Luck eace:


----------



## Alwani

Thank you very much for your reply.

I am residence of Saudi Arabia working here, but my home country is Pakistan


----------



## olan

when does the program year start? is it in january 2012 or when they started to publish the updated SOL? tnx


----------



## auslover

olan said:


> when does the program year start? is it in january 2012 or when they started to publish the updated SOL? tnx


It''s july 1 to june 30


----------



## pyrrhicpk

Dear all,

I am currently on a visa 574 and have just started my PhD. Can I submit an EOI for skilled class 189 & 190 while being on visa 574? Is it okay to do that? I just want to ensure that submitting an EOI for 189 & 190 and also applying for WA SS do not cause any issue with my current 574 visa or PhD. Are there any risks involved? Please advise.

Any suggestions would be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## auslover

pyrrhicpk said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am currently on a visa 574 and have just started my PhD. Can I submit an EOI for skilled class 189 & 190 while being on visa 574? Is it okay to do that? I just want to ensure that submitting an EOI for 189 & 190 and also applying for WA SS do not cause any issue with my current 574 visa or PhD. Are there any risks involved? Please advise.
> 
> Any suggestions would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I have never heard of someone having some problem on a existing visa after applying for a new visa.

Only, rule is that the visa that you are granted later is the visa that will apply to you.

but, i suggest you do take consultation of some MAARA agent and best would be to call DIAC directly on the number.


----------



## littlevish

Dear friends,

How do you know that your status has changed? Will there be any email sent to my inbox or I have to keep checking my application page? I did not get any acknowledgment for my application so far.


----------



## masud09

auslover said:


> I have never heard of someone having some problem on a existing visa after applying for a new visa.
> 
> Only, rule is that the visa that you are granted later is the visa that will apply to you.
> 
> but, i suggest you do take consultation of some MAARA agent and best would be to call DIAC directly on the number.


I think, no problem.
My brother doing PhD in Australia and applied for 175 in 2011 and now near to finalize (yesterday paid VAC2)

Thanks


----------



## nav.mahajan

littlevish said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> How do you know that your status has changed? Will there be any email sent to my inbox or I have to keep checking my application page? I did not get any acknowledgment for my application so far.


Buddy what my assumption is that they are currently processing the application they have received before July 17th.... so there is no change for the applications after 17th July till now.... Hope this answers your query....:ranger:


----------



## RayZor

My points are adding up incorrectly. What should I do? Any advice?

Also, what does the N/A for Date of effect mean?

*Visa type description: *Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 186) (Permanent)	
*Date of effect: *N/A
*Result:*The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed.

*Visa type description: *Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (Subclass 187) (Permanent)	
*Date of effect: *N/A
*Result:*The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed.

*Visa type description: *Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)	
*Date of effect: *07/08/2012
*Result:*The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 75 points

*Visa type description: *Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)
*Date of effect: *07/08/2012
*Result:*The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 80 points


----------



## auslover

RayZor said:


> My points are adding up incorrectly. What should I do? Any advice?
> 
> Also, what does the N/A for Date of effect mean?
> 
> *Visa type description: *Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 186) (Permanent)
> *Date of effect: *N/A
> *Result:*The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed.
> 
> *Visa type description: *Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (Subclass 187) (Permanent)
> *Date of effect: *N/A
> *Result:*The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed.
> 
> *Visa type description: *Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)
> *Date of effect: *07/08/2012
> *Result:*The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 75 points
> 
> *Visa type description: *Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)
> *Date of effect: *07/08/2012
> *Result:*The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 80 points


Date of effect N/A mean that these two visas are not dependent on the date of submission.

Also, your points are adding up correctly i.e in 190 5 points are automatically
added to the total as 190 is related to State SS.

Can you give me your breakup of points so that we can see why you are thinking that your points are adding incorrectly.


----------



## RayZor

auslover said:


> Date of effect N/A mean that these two visas are not dependent on the date of submission.
> 
> Also, your points are adding up correctly i.e in 190 5 points are automatically
> added to the total as 190 is related to State SS.
> 
> Can you give me your breakup of points so that we can see why you are thinking that your points are adding incorrectly.


Hi auslover,

Thanks for confirming that.

I don't think my points are calculating correctly. It is calculating at only 75 points for a 189 visa and 80 for a 190 visa:

I am 32 years old today: 30 points

I have a score of 8.5 in all IELTS tests: 20 points

I have a BSc degree: 15 points

I have between one and 3 years Australian work experience: 5 points

I have over 4.5 years work experience overseas: 10 points

For a 190 visa I would get an additional 5 points.

My Australian and Irish experience is spread over 2 periods in each country. Maybe that is the reason?

Or have I mis-calculated?


----------



## auslover

RayZor said:


> Hi auslover,
> 
> Thanks for confirming that.
> 
> I don't think my points are calculating correctly. It is calculating at only 75 points for a 189 visa and 80 for a 190 visa:
> 
> I am 32 years old today: 30 points
> 
> I have a score of 8.5 in all IELTS tests: 20 points
> 
> I have a BSc degree: 15 points
> 
> I have between one and 3 years Australian work experience: 5 points
> 
> I have over 4.5 years work experience overseas: 10 points
> 
> For a 190 visa I would get an additional 5 points.
> 
> My Australian and Irish experience is spread over 2 periods in each country. Maybe that is the reason?
> 
> Or have I mis-calculated?


Do you have 8 each bands in all the 4 modules?

Can you tell me breakup of the 10 points of experience i.e how much of Australian and how much Irish?

Australian Work experience 1 year = 5 points

outside Australian Work experience 3 year = 5 points

outside Australian Work experience less than 3 year = 0 points


----------



## devendraksingh

nav.mahajan said:


> Buddy what my assumption is that they are currently processing the application they have received before July 17th.... so there is no change for the applications after 17th July till now.... Hope this answers your query....:ranger:


----------



## RayZor

Hi, 

8.5 in all four IELTS categories

Ireland: 
31/05/2004 - 16/02/2007

Australia:
16/11/2007 - 15/02/2008
06/03/2008 - 20/06/2008

Ireland:
03/11/2008 - 29/10/2010

Australia:
11/04/2011 - 23/02/2012
30/03/2012 - 30/05/2012
01/06/2012 - Today


A lot of moves this year due to a company bankruptcy!

Thanks mate.


----------



## auslover

RayZor said:


> Hi,
> 
> 8.5 in all four IELTS categories
> 
> Ireland:
> 31/05/2004 - 16/02/2007
> 
> Australia:
> 16/11/2007 - 15/02/2008
> 06/03/2008 - 20/06/2008
> 
> Ireland:
> 03/11/2008 - 29/10/2010
> 
> Australia:
> 11/04/2011 - 23/02/2012
> 30/03/2012 - 30/05/2012
> 01/06/2012 - Today
> 
> A lot of moves this year due to a company bankruptcy!
> 
> Thanks mate.


Is your overseas work exp total less than 5 years??

If yes, then you will get only 5 points for it not 10.
You only get 10 points for overseas work only for 5 or more.


----------



## RayZor

auslover said:


> Is your overseas work exp total less than 5 years??


Hi,

I was reading it again while you were replying and realised the error.

I applied the points for working in Australia instead of outside of Australia. I only get 5 for outside Australia.

Still, hopefully 75 for the 189 visa is good points.

Thanks for your help.

Ray


----------



## nav.mahajan

devendraksingh said:


>


Sorry to say... but this all assumption came from the trend application are picked by SA authorities.... most of the people whose application are assessed till now are those... who have logged their application before 17th July....


----------



## nav.mahajan

RayZor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was reading it again while you were replying and realised the error.
> 
> I applied the points for working in Australia instead of outside of Australia. I only get 5 for outside Australia.
> 
> Still, hopefully 75 for the 189 visa is good points.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Ray


75 definitely good points to get an invite in Skill select..... hopefully next set of invites.... you will for sure be one of the invitees....


----------



## auslover

RayZor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was reading it again while you were replying and realised the error.
> 
> I applied the points for working in Australia instead of outside of Australia. I only get 5 for outside Australia.
> 
> Still, hopefully 75 for the 189 visa is good points.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Ray


Yes 75 for 189 is pretty good.
To be on the safer side, you can apply for state sponsorship and apply for 190 as invitation is sure with a positive SS.

But, 75 for 189 is good for sure.


----------



## harshar

*@tryingaustralia*



tryingaustralia said:


> harshar,
> 
> 
> Choosing the right ANZSCO code is the crux to Australia's immigration. Take a very careful decision on it.
> 
> Read through below to know my experience. This may help you decide your code.
> I had finalised early last year on the decision to move and hired an agent for the same. Got very little info and inputs from him. Was very confused on the ANZCO, since mostly in IT we play multiple roles, and can fit in many of the ANZCO codes. Having little knowledge I decided on Developer programmer and got my expereice judged by ACS on same. That time last year SA was open for most IT occupations. By the time ACS result came out, SA was closed for most IT ANZCO except some like DBA. SA has opened now after an year, and with the current processings, it is updating its SOL again to closed status. Dont know when it will open back again. Luckily I got though after an years wait!
> 
> So check wisely on states where you want to go or can go as per their requirements. And then narrow down on which ANZCO to apply from the most suitable list. If some ANZZCO is closed, dont expect it will open before 6 months. Better apply for other open ANZCO if you have an option.
> 
> You can also search on this forum or ask questions. It is way better resource than many agents. And hence, me too have closed my contract with my agent, even though I paid him full money!
> 
> Anyways, All the best for your decision.


thanks for your suggestion, will do some more research on this and will take a decision


----------



## pyrrhicpk

auslover said:


> I have never heard of someone having some problem on a existing visa after applying for a new visa.
> 
> Only, rule is that the visa that you are granted later is the visa that will apply to you.
> 
> but, i suggest you do take consultation of some MAARA agent and best would be to call DIAC directly on the number.


Thanks "auslover" for the suggestion.


----------



## auslover

pyrrhicpk said:


> Thanks "auslover" for the suggestion.


Anytime mate!!!!!


----------



## pyrrhicpk

masud09 said:


> I think, no problem.
> My brother doing PhD in Australia and applied for 175 in 2011 and now near to finalize (yesterday paid VAC2)
> 
> Thanks


Thanks "masud09" for the suggestion. Actually, I want to confirm if the new system (submitting EOI) or applying for WA SS do not cause any trouble in my current 574 visa. Since there are 3-4 years till the completion of my degree so I was thinking if it could be possible to get PR through 189/190 visa meanwhile without effecting my studies/research. I want to get some piece of advice from the experts here.

Appreciate your help and assistance.
Thanks


----------



## kaisarhossain

tryingaustralia said:


> harshar,
> 
> 
> Choosing the right ANZSCO code is the crux to Australia's immigration. Take a very careful decision on it.
> 
> Read through below to know my experience. This may help you decide your code.
> I had finalised early last year on the decision to move and hired an agent for the same. Got very little info and inputs from him. Was very confused on the ANZCO, since mostly in IT we play multiple roles, and can fit in many of the ANZCO codes. Having little knowledge I decided on Developer programmer and got my expereice judged by ACS on same. That time last year SA was open for most IT occupations. By the time ACS result came out, SA was closed for most IT ANZCO except some like DBA. SA has opened now after an year, and with the current processings, it is updating its SOL again to closed status. Dont know when it will open back again. Luckily I got though after an years wait!
> 
> So check wisely on states where you want to go or can go as per their requirements. And then narrow down on which ANZCO to apply from the most suitable list. If some ANZZCO is closed, dont expect it will open before 6 months. Better apply for other open ANZCO if you have an option.
> 
> You can also search on this forum or ask questions. It is way better resource than many agents. And hence, me too have closed my contract with my agent, even though I paid him full money!
> 
> Anyways, All the best for your decision.




@ @tryingaustralia,

Hi. from your time line i can see, u got re-validation once. Can u pls share, how long usually it takes to re-validate from ACS. It would be a real help for me. Thanks,


----------



## Us-2-Aus

auslover said:


> HI ,
> 
> First of all i would like to suggest you that you should relax a bit because , there is nothing much you can do about the update date of the EOI .
> Yes, the occupation ceiling is a bit low but , you are lucky enough that you have
> your Skill assessment and IELTS already.
> So, you are a early bird in skill select and this surely will pay.
> And, i think addition of 190 visa would not effect your earlier 189 visa but, I am not sure as the system is still new .
> 
> I have read some where on Migration blog that you time would only matter when comparing two EOI's for same visa i.e for 189 in your case.
> 
> Regarding the ceiling you cannot say it must be already full as currently for the first month just 90 invites were given for 189 and that too total of all the trades not just your trade. so relax it's not full
> 
> Also, i would suggest that you apply for a State Sponsorship of some state ,Just putting a 190 in EOI won't give you a invite from state,as you have to apply for SS separately.
> 
> Cheer up mate, you got nothing to loose, So give your best and think less about the mistakes you made as i can understand as i ave gone through the same mental stress.



Thank you so much for the encouragement, Auslover! I'm waiting anxiously for the SkillSelect Report to be published and the second round of EOI's to see what my chances are to get an invite. My only worry is that 65 points may not be enough for the 189 visa to get an invite for sometime. As for the 190 SS, I think no state really sponsors for the 221214 Internal Auditor category, so my chances there are next to none. Still, keeping my fingers crossed and hoping I get lucky in the second round of the 189 invites !


----------



## borntobeaussie

Hi guys, Since u are following this thread for sometime, would you please help with some info I received.
Read on this forum somewhere that SA rejected an application for electrical engg who applied on 13th July saying "Job requirement Reached". Have you guys heard of something like this since electrical is showing "high available" on their SNAOL.
I have applied to SA for SS on 7th August for Mechanical and thought that as long as an occupation has high availability, it will not be rejected in grounds of planning levels.


----------



## kmpagsisihan

Congrats to RAJU. He's been approved under 261112 (Systems Analyst). He just received his third line yesterday and now his status is Approved. 

I hope that my status will also be changed today.


----------



## tryingaustralia

kaisarhossain

I had got re-validation done for IELTS and not from ACS. So, sorry cant be of much help in this regard.


----------



## nav.mahajan

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi guys, Since u are following this thread for sometime, would you please help with some info I received.
> Read on this forum somewhere that SA rejected an application for electrical engg who applied on 13th July saying "Job requirement Reached". Have you guys heard of something like this since electrical is showing "high available" on their SNAOL.
> I have applied to SA for SS on 7th August for Mechanical and thought that as long as an occupation has high availability, it will not be rejected in grounds of planning levels.


We haven't seen anyone got denied for SS from SA for Elect. Engg....... The only denial till now is for Code 261313... Software Engg.... Planning level reached... mentioned on SA website too..... Anyone can check the Occupation planning level reached on following link.... https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/52 :ranger:


----------



## nav.mahajan

kmpagsisihan said:


> Congrats to RAJU. He's been approved under 261112 (Systems Analyst). He just received his third line yesterday and now his status is Approved.
> 
> I hope that my status will also be changed today.


Congrats Raju..... :clap2: 

Any more approvals today...... :cheer2::boxing::cheer2:


----------



## wanttomove

Hi nav.mahajan,

Do u know that did Software Engineer on the SNOL of SA got to "Low availability" status prior going to "Special Conditions Apply"?

And on what date did it happen?
do u have any clue??


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> Hi nav.mahajan,
> 
> Do u know that did Software Engineer on the SNOL of SA got to "Low availability" status prior going to "Special Conditions Apply"?
> 
> And on what date did it happen?
> do u have any clue??


It changed on August 2..... I think it directly went to Special condition apply.... No low or medium status change....


----------



## wanttomove

nav.mahajan said:


> It changed on August 2..... I think it directly went to Special condition apply.... No low or medium status change....


That's an ambiguity.. It should not be like this... 
What i believe is that SA people. first of all, give preference to people who apply to SS for 489 visa regardless of Date of submission for an occupation code.
And then they come to people applied for 190 in the same occupation code and then the ranking is set according to the date of submission.
I think this is the reason that your code reached to medium availability, although u applied quite early 3/7 --- 9/7 

What's your opinion???


----------



## borntobeaussie

Guys I have been working in SA for the last 6 months now and I can tell you that SA has almost no IT jobs available in any stream. So I am from SAP and if I search with just SAP(not specialized), then there will be 5 jobs on a very good day. Sometimes it might even return with 0 jobs(Its an actual thing I am stating, I have seen that happening). Also given that most number of people applying for migration are from IT, its not surprising that the quota gets full soon. Its good on the state's part to not give any false hopes to people who would land here and have no job for 3 months. Then you would have to think abt taking a release from the state which will not work our probably.

So research your options clearly before coming here. A


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> That's an ambiguity.. It should not be like this...
> What i believe is that SA people. first of all, give preference to people who apply to SS for 489 visa regardless of Date of submission for an occupation code.
> And then they come to people applied for 190 in the same occupation code and then the ranking is set according to the date of submission.
> I think this is the reason that your code reached to medium availability, although u applied quite early 3/7 --- 9/7
> 
> What's your opinion???


With Approval for Raju..... and it didn't get approve for Kmpghishan....... it can be easily analyzed.... :boxing: But I'm not very sure.. If I could have applied for 489... Definitely would have received SS..... 

I have seen in case of Software engg..... Same is for them also..... Only one approved for 190.......

Case is this also that people tend to ask for state change when they don't get job in SA to move to other state.... the purpose of giving SS to those people defeats for SA authorities....:ranger:


----------



## mnhinge

kaisarhossain said:


> @ @tryingaustralia,
> 
> Hi. from your time line i can see, u got re-validation once. Can u pls share, how long usually it takes to re-validate from ACS. It would be a real help for me. Thanks,


ACS re validation hardly takes 7-14 Days and AUD-200, you need not require to send any other document.


----------



## kmpagsisihan

nav.mahajan said:


> With Approval for Raju..... and it didn't get approve for Kmpghishan....... it can be easily analyzed.... :boxing: But I'm not very sure.. If I could have applied for 489... Definitely would have received SS.....
> 
> I have seen in case of Software engg..... Same is for them also..... Only one approved for 190.......
> 
> Case is this also that people tend to ask for state change when they don't get job in SA to move to other state.... the purpose of giving SS to those people defeats for SA authorities....:ranger:


I think you are right. 

Probably in SA they prioritize 489 over 190 but in DIAC processing it differs. 

Let's just hope that all of us will get positive result.


----------



## mnhinge

Hurray my third line came up today......

2621113-System administrator | ACS: re-validate July-1 | SA SS applied: July 7, 2012 | Docs: July 13, 12 | IELTS: Dec 10, 11 | L:6.5, R:6.5, W:6.5, S:6.5.5 O:6.5 |


----------



## wanttomove

mnhinge said:


> Hurray my third line came up today......
> 
> 2621113-System administrator | ACS: re-validate July-1 | SA SS applied: July 7, 2012 | Docs: July 13, 12 | IELTS: Dec 10, 11 | L:6.5, R:6.5, W:6.5, S:6.5.5 O:6.5 |


Congrats to be in the processing Queue....:clap2:


----------



## wanttomove

BTW, I emailed to SA to send an inquiry regrading my case and i received the following email. I thought it could be helpful to you people to be informed about the process. So here it is:

_In response to your e-mail, your application was submitted on-line on 13 July 2012. The supporting documentation for your application 223628 was received and registered by the Immigration SA office on 23 July 2012. Your application was placed into the processing queue and will be assessed in date order of being registered.



Due to the introduction of SkillSelect and the large volume of applications received at the start of the program year, the processing of South Australian nomination applications received in July may take longer than the standard 8 week processing time.

No further correspondence will be entered into regarding the status of your application. Once a decision is finalised on your application, you will be sent an e-mail advising you to log into the client tracking system to view this decision - Immigration SA Applications_


----------



## kmpagsisihan

mnhinge said:


> Hurray my third line came up today......
> 
> 2621113-System administrator | ACS: re-validate July-1 | SA SS applied: July 7, 2012 | Docs: July 13, 12 | IELTS: Dec 10, 11 | L:6.5, R:6.5, W:6.5, S:6.5.5 O:6.5 |


Congrats! :thumb:

Now most of us are waiting for the last status.


----------



## kmpagsisihan

wanttomove said:


> BTW, I emailed to SA to send an inquiry regrading my case and i received the following email. I thought it could be helpful to you people to be informed about the process. So here it is:
> 
> _In response to your e-mail, your application was submitted on-line on 13 July 2012. The supporting documentation for your application 223628 was received and registered by the Immigration SA office on 23 July 2012. Your application was placed into the processing queue and will be assessed in date order of being registered.
> 
> 
> 
> Due to the introduction of SkillSelect and the large volume of applications received at the start of the program year, the processing of South Australian nomination applications received in July may take longer than the standard 8 week processing time.
> 
> No further correspondence will be entered into regarding the status of your application. Once a decision is finalised on your application, you will be sent an e-mail advising you to log into the client tracking system to view this decision - Immigration SA Applications_


It's quite confusing because most of approved applicants applied last July but they've got the approval on the same month.


----------



## tryingaustralia

Have all the approved State sponsorships of this program year recieved a nomination through skill select?

:confused2:


----------



## kmpagsisihan

tryingaustralia said:


> Have all the approved State sponsorships of this program year recieved a nomination through skill select?
> 
> :confused2:


I just read the previous email of SA. 

_* In the EOI please choose "SA" only and the relevant state sponsored visa subclass. Within 5 business days of lodging your EOI, you will need to email your EOI ID and lodgement date (please include your Immigration SA reference number in the email) to [email protected]. Once the EOI ID is received, Immigration SA will then nominate you through the SkillSelect system._


----------



## deepuz

Hi guys, 

quick question regarding EOI submission... when we give the job expereince, do we have give end date for current ongoing job?
My skill is assessed till 7th July and I have given that as the end date... is that correct?
Or should we leave End date open so that it autmotically picks up and add your experience just like age?


----------



## tryingaustralia

kmpagsisihan said:


> I just read the previous email of SA.
> 
> _* In the EOI please choose "SA" only and the relevant state sponsored visa subclass. Within 5 business days of lodging your EOI, you will need to email your EOI ID and lodgement date (please include your Immigration SA reference number in the email) to [email protected]. Once the EOI ID is received, Immigration SA will then nominate you through the SkillSelect system._




kmpagsisihan, I believe this was true for nomination with earlier system. But with skill select in place, the EOI number is already there with the State Government. Infact one can see it on the application tracking system as well. 

Am not sure - do you believe this step is required?


----------



## nav.mahajan

deepuz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> quick question regarding EOI submission... when we give the job expereince, do we have give end date for current ongoing job?
> My skill is assessed till 7th July and I have given that as the end date... is that correct?
> Or should we leave End date open so that it autmotically picks up and add your experience just like age?


You can leave it as blank..... It will take it as ongoing..... :ranger:


----------



## brahmgupta

*what is third line*



kmpagsisihan said:


> Congrats to RAJU. He's been approved under 261112 (Systems Analyst). He just received his third line yesterday and now his status is Approved.
> 
> I hope that my status will also be changed today.



What is this third/second line ?? how can i track my application ? 

thanks
brahm


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> BTW, I emailed to SA to send an inquiry regrading my case and i received the following email. I thought it could be helpful to you people to be informed about the process. So here it is:
> 
> _In response to your e-mail, your application was submitted on-line on 13 July 2012. The supporting documentation for your application 223628 was received and registered by the Immigration SA office on 23 July 2012. Your application was placed into the processing queue and will be assessed in date order of being registered.
> 
> 
> 
> Due to the introduction of SkillSelect and the large volume of applications received at the start of the program year, the processing of South Australian nomination applications received in July may take longer than the standard 8 week processing time.
> 
> No further correspondence will be entered into regarding the status of your application. Once a decision is finalised on your application, you will be sent an e-mail advising you to log into the client tracking system to view this decision - Immigration SA Applications_


i told you that buddy.... They have 8 weeks processing time... and that starts from the day they receive the documents in the old system... 

In new system.. its from the day application is filed... as all the documents are upload with the application only.....

There are approvals in less than a month.... So curiosity among applicants is increasing about the decision on the applications.... I would suggest be patient....:ranger:


----------



## wanttomove

nav.mahajan said:


> i told you that buddy.... They have 8 weeks processing time... and that starts from the day they receive the documents in the old system...
> 
> In new system.. its from the day application is filed... as all the documents are upload with the application only.....
> 
> There are approvals in less than a month.... So curiosity among applicants is increasing about the decision on the applications.... I would suggest be patient....:ranger:


I can wait for more than 8 weeks really without even checking the status of my application if there could be a guarantee that the level will not go to "Special Conditions apply" from the current one "Low Availability" As it happened in case of 261313.. My only reservation is "Low Availability"


----------



## brahmgupta

kmpagsisihan said:


> Congrats to RAJU. He's been approved under 261112 (Systems Analyst). He just received his third line yesterday and now his status is Approved.
> 
> I hope that my status will also be changed today.



"He just received his third line" .. what are these lines ?? please if any body can elaborate this.... 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## wanttomove

brahmgupta said:


> "He just received his third line" .. what are these lines ?? please if any body can elaborate this....
> 
> Thanks in Advance


The first column should have value "_Application Decision_"
and 2nd column should be:

_Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of
processing times. Keep monitoring this page and your e-mail for the
decision on your application._


----------



## tryingaustralia

Can someone please confirm if we need to supply SA with EOI number after recieving their approval?

I am tensed now since I havent done so thinking they will nominate once SA govt is assigned extra places for nominations by DIAC!


----------



## wanttomove

tryingaustralia said:


> Can someone please confirm if we need to supply SA with EOI number after recieving their approval?
> 
> I am tensed now since I havent done so thinking they will nominate once SA govt is assigned extra places for nominations by DIAC!


have u not given the EOI number to SA yet.
I too applied before 13 July as i entered the EOI number in the normal flow of the application process and also it appears on my online tracking page under my personal details.

Also it was a note in the SA confirmation email
_Thank you for submitting your application for State Nomination to SOUTH AUSTRALIA.

PLEASE NOTE: If the EOI ID number you have provided in your on-line application is incorrect, Immigration SA will be unable to locate you in DIAC's "SkillSelect"._

So don't know abt it if it's diff. in ur case


----------



## brahmgupta

wanttomove said:


> The first column should have value "_Application Decision_"
> and 2nd column should be:
> 
> _Immigration SA is unable to provide an indication of
> processing times. Keep monitoring this page and your e-mail for the
> decision on your application._


Thanks for prompt reply..

PFA screen capture of my account.. and I cant see any such columns.. or I am looking at some wrong place.. I know i m sounding naive but please let me know..

Thanks


----------



## glaye

tryingaustralia said:


> Can someone please confirm if we need to supply SA with EOI number after recieving their approval?
> 
> I am tensed now since I havent done so thinking they will nominate once SA govt is assigned extra places for nominations by DIAC!


if you applied for EOI before applying the SA SS and you have indicated your EOI no. in your SA SS application then you don't have to email your EOI no. with SA. Applicants that received the SA SS and haven't lodge their visa application before July 1 are the one who needs to email their EOI no. with SA.


----------



## kmpagsisihan

tryingaustralia said:


> kmpagsisihan, I believe this was true for nomination with earlier system. But with skill select in place, the EOI number is already there with the State Government. Infact one can see it on the application tracking system as well.
> 
> Am not sure - do you believe this step is required?


This email came from SA last July 3 when I submitted my application. Other applications prior to July 1 has different approach in SA approval. 

There's nothing wrong if you will send an email to SA.


----------



## tryingaustralia

wanttomove said:


> have u not given the EOI number to SA yet.
> I too applied before 13 July as i entered the EOI number in the normal flow of the application process and also it appears on my online tracking page under my personal details.
> 
> Also it was a note in the SA confirmation email
> _Thank you for submitting your application for State Nomination to SOUTH AUSTRALIA.
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: If the EOI ID number you have provided in your on-line application is incorrect, Immigration SA will be unable to locate you in DIAC's "SkillSelect"._
> 
> So don't know abt it if it's diff. in ur case


wanttomove, i had mentioned my EOI id in the application, I dont think we can submit without one... am concerned because I have not got any nomination on EOI, just a SA SS approval on application tracking system.


----------



## glaye

kmpagsisihan said:


> I just read the previous email of SA.
> 
> _* In the EOI please choose "SA" only and the relevant state sponsored visa subclass. Within 5 business days of lodging your EOI, you will need to email your EOI ID and lodgement date (please include your Immigration SA reference number in the email) to [email protected]. Once the EOI ID is received, Immigration SA will then nominate you through the SkillSelect system._


this info is for applicants who applied and received the SA SS before July 1. Because after July 1, in applying SA SS you need to apply an EOI first.


----------



## kmpagsisihan

Hi this is the content of my email last July 3.

_Important note for approved applicants: 

* If you plan to lodge the visa application prior to the end of program year, the TRN / BCC number for the applicant must be entered into the client tracking system by close of business (5pm Australian Central Standard Time) Friday 29 June 2012. Click on: "Generate Form 1100". Update the TRN or BCC, and click submit. Your Form 1100 (confirmation of sponsorship nomination) will be generated within 48 hours and sent to DIAC. If the TRN / BCC number can't be entered into the client tracking system for any reason then you must email your TRN/BCC number and DIAC lodgement date (please include your Immigration SA reference number in the email) to [email protected] by close of business (5pm Australian Central Standard Time) Friday 29 June 2012.

* If you are unable to lodge your visa application and advise Immigration SA by close of business Friday 29 June 2012 then you will need to lodge an Expression of Interest (EOI) through DIAC's new SkillSelect system before your 60 day sponsorship deadline expires.

* *In the EOI please choose "SA" only and the relevant state sponsored visa subclass. Within 5 business days of lodging your EOI, you will need to email your EOI ID and lodgement date (please include your Immigration SA reference number in the email) to [email protected]. Once the EOI ID is received, Immigration SA will then nominate you through the SkillSelect system.*- If your visa is approved by DIAC, you are expected to migrate to and live and work in South Australia for at least two years.

If your application is refused:
- There will be no revisit of the decision unless there are extenuating OR compelling circumstances that are unforeseen AND beyond the applicant's (or agent's) control.

- If it is discovered that the documents or information supporting this application have been fraudulent, dishonest or deliberately inaccurate, the sponsorship application may be refused or revoked and DIAC will be informed accordingly and your visa application may be refused.

Thank you for your application. You can track the progress of your application at all stages through the Client Online Tracking system.
Immigration SA Applications

Manager- General Skilled Migration
Immigration South Australia_


----------



## glaye

kmpagsisihan said:


> Hi this is the content of my email last July 3.
> 
> _Important note for approved applicants:
> 
> * If you plan to lodge the visa application prior to the end of program year, the TRN / BCC number for the applicant must be entered into the client tracking system by close of business (5pm Australian Central Standard Time) Friday 29 June 2012. Click on: "Generate Form 1100". Update the TRN or BCC, and click submit. Your Form 1100 (confirmation of sponsorship nomination) will be generated within 48 hours and sent to DIAC. If the TRN / BCC number can't be entered into the client tracking system for any reason then you must email your TRN/BCC number and DIAC lodgement date (please include your Immigration SA reference number in the email) to [email protected] by close of business (5pm Australian Central Standard Time) Friday 29 June 2012.
> 
> * If you are unable to lodge your visa application and advise Immigration SA by close of business Friday 29 June 2012 then you will need to lodge an Expression of Interest (EOI) through DIAC's new SkillSelect system before your 60 day sponsorship deadline expires.
> 
> * *In the EOI please choose "SA" only and the relevant state sponsored visa subclass. Within 5 business days of lodging your EOI, you will need to email your EOI ID and lodgement date (please include your Immigration SA reference number in the email) to [email protected]. Once the EOI ID is received, Immigration SA will then nominate you through the SkillSelect system.*- If your visa is approved by DIAC, you are expected to migrate to and live and work in South Australia for at least two years.
> 
> If your application is refused:
> - There will be no revisit of the decision unless there are extenuating OR compelling circumstances that are unforeseen AND beyond the applicant's (or agent's) control.
> 
> - If it is discovered that the documents or information supporting this application have been fraudulent, dishonest or deliberately inaccurate, the sponsorship application may be refused or revoked and DIAC will be informed accordingly and your visa application may be refused.
> 
> Thank you for your application. You can track the progress of your application at all stages through the Client Online Tracking system.
> Immigration SA Applications
> 
> Manager- General Skilled Migration
> Immigration South Australia_


SA email is the old email they send before July 1, maybe they haven't updated this email during the time you applied for SA.


----------



## glaye

nav.mahajan said:


> i told you that buddy.... They have 8 weeks processing time... and that starts from the day they receive the documents in the old system...
> 
> In new system.. its from the day application is filed... as all the documents are upload with the application only.....
> 
> There are approvals in less than a month.... So curiosity among applicants is increasing about the decision on the applications.... I would suggest be patient....:ranger:



maybe they gave 8 weeks because this is the time they finsihed all applications per batch and they process it per occupation, maybe they also have cut off. Like in their update they process application received from July 2. Then maybe after 8 weeks they will change it. Like they say it depends on the no. of applications. So the normal or average no. of applications will take 8 weeks. If after the given leadtime we dont have the result then something is wrong.


----------



## kmpagsisihan

glaye said:


> SA email is the old email they send before July 1, maybe they haven't updated this email during the time you applied for SA.


Probably.  But there's nothing wrong if they will send a notification to SA. Just to answer the inquiries of people who got their approval. They are now hanging and do not know what's the next step.


----------



## nav.mahajan

kmpagsisihan said:


> Probably.  But there's nothing wrong if they will send a notification to SA. Just to answer the inquiries of people who got their approval. They are now hanging and do not know what's the next step.


Everyone......

If the application is approved under the new system.... then hopefully you will be able to see another link in your approval for Form 1100.... You need to send confirmation back to SA..... Then they will send the Form 1100 to DIAC/Skill Select.... 

When skill select will receive the form 1100... they will send you invite in your EOI to file VISA..... :ranger:


----------



## tryingaustralia

nav.mahajan said:


> Everyone......
> 
> If the application is approved under the new system.... then hopefully you will be able to see another link in your approval for Form 1100.... You need to send confirmation back to SA..... Then they will send the Form 1100 to DIAC/Skill Select....
> 
> When skill select will receive the form 1100... they will send you invite in your EOI to file VISA..... :ranger:


but i see nothing with a link to form 1100. niether on the SA application tracking webpage, nor on the skill select site!



Can someone who has been recently approved please confirm if they have the nomination and ITA as well? like raju, jt04 or others.


----------



## kmpagsisihan

tryingaustralia said:


> but i see nothing with a link to form 1100. niether on the SA application tracking webpage, nor on the skill select site!
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone who has been recently approved please confirm if they have the nomination and ITA as well? like raju, jt04 or others.


I think the best thing to do is to contact SA, ask them what will be your next step.  there's nothing in inquiring. 

Always remember that it is okay to ask rather than committing a mistake.


----------



## ShariqQamar

I think when DIAC will allocate some nomination to SA then they will be able to nominate someone.

On my application Tracking following message is shown.

Immigration SA will nominate you through SkillSelect, however, as SkillSelect has only recently been implemented, nomination isn't expected to be before 1st August 2012.


----------



## Aadilnaeem

Hi i have positive skills assessment for. 261112 system analyst with ielts score of 6.5 in one of module. For which state i can apply for?
I am sitting for ielts again in sep to improve score to 7 each


----------



## nav.mahajan

Aadilnaeem said:


> Hi i have positive skills assessment for. 261112 system analyst with ielts score of 6.5 in one of module. For which state i can apply for?
> I am sitting for ielts again in sep to improve score to 7 each


6.5 is minimum score in IELTS??????.... You can apply for SA... WA and NT you need to check.... NSW and VIC require 7 each.... same is for ACT also..... :ranger:


----------



## tryingaustralia

ShariqQamar said:


> I think when DIAC will allocate some nomination to SA then they will be able to nominate someone.
> 
> On my application Tracking following message is shown.
> 
> Immigration SA will nominate you through SkillSelect, however, as SkillSelect has only recently been implemented, nomination isn't expected to be before 1st August 2012.


Shariq, you were the first one to get SA SS approval, so haven't you got a nomination or a change on you skillselect yet ??


----------



## Cyfrwow

*Hi, a new member reporting.*

It's great to find this forum today.

I have a basic question. I have submitted my EOI for 189 on July 17th and have 60 points. Is it at all possible for me to get an invite. I have ACS as developer programmer and I think the ceiling for that is not too bad.

Will it be helpful if I get IELTS 8 and update my details with 70 points?:confused2:

Thanks


----------



## nav.mahajan

Cyfrwow said:


> It's great to find this forum today.
> 
> I have a basic question. I have submitted my EOI for 189 on July 17th and have 60 points. Is it at all possible for me to get an invite. I have ACS as developer programmer and I think the ceiling for that is not too bad.
> 
> Will it be helpful if I get IELTS 8 and update my details with 70 points?:confused2:
> 
> Thanks


Sure that would help in ranking to get invite.... 70 is still is good figure.... this in invites the minimum count is being predicted as 75.... though invites were 90 only... 

So you can see your chances of getting invite with 70 points..:ranger:


----------



## Cyfrwow

nav.mahajan said:


> Sure that would help in ranking to get invite.... 70 is still is good figure.... this in invites the minimum count is being predicted as 75.... though invites were 90 only...
> 
> So you can see your chances of getting invite with 70 points..:ranger:


so does that mean that there is no chance of getting with 60 points?


----------



## auslover

Cyfrwow said:


> so does that mean that there is no chance of getting with 60 points?


Nobody can comment that you have no chances or not , till the time we get the full statistics of the first round of invitations.

You need to remember that Skill select is in initial phase and still people are trying to understand how it is turning up including DIAC.

Yeah but, as 60 is the minimum score and everyone will have 60 at least so, 
the chances of getting invite with 60 for 189 are very slim. 

You can try the 190 route as if you get a State Sponsorship you will get a invite too.

if you get 8 each then you improve your chances by 10 full points.


----------



## chattri

Hi

I have applied for VIC SS and have filed EOI also..
Do I need to send my EOI reference no to the state for whose SS I have applied??
If yes then does anyone have VIC email id on which I can send them my EOI reference no??


----------



## Cyfrwow

auslover said:


> Nobody can comment that you have no chances or not , till the time we get the full statistics of the first round of invitations.
> 
> You need to remember that Skill select is in initial phase and still people are trying to understand how it is turning up including DIAC.
> 
> Yeah but, as 60 is the minimum score and everyone will have 60 at least so,
> the chances of getting invite with 60 for 189 are very slim.
> 
> You can try the 190 route as if you get a State Sponsorship you will get a invite too.
> 
> if you get 8 each then you improve your chances by 10 full points.


Thanks for that. Do I need three years work experience to apply for Victorian SS? What can I do other than getting IELTS 8, to improve my chances of invitation.


----------



## ShariqQamar

I haven't got any invitation yet.


----------



## Aadilnaeem

If have filled EOI with all states selected as option. Now if I apply for SA will it be a problem?Do i have to select SA with in skillselect and than apply for SA SS?


----------



## ShariqQamar

Aadilnaeem said:


> If have filled EOI with all states selected as option. Now if I apply for SA will it be a problem?Do i have to select SA with in skillselect and than apply for SA SS?


yes and you have to also select only one visa subclass i.e 190/489


----------



## Aadilnaeem

This apply to SA only or to all states?

Suppose if i want to apply for victoria than do i have to select victoria only ?


----------



## Aadilnaeem

Do i need to do the same for other states? Selecting 1 state only


----------



## ShariqQamar

This applies to SA. I don't know about Victoria.


----------



## kaisarhossain

Hi all,

today my SA application refused saying below:
"Reason for Refusal: Application refused, as the applicant has listed $10,000 in cash and hence does not meet the Immigration SA offshore financial requirement listed in Point 11 - Financial capacity here: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104 There is no re-visit on this application. If the applicant is planning on re-applying for South Australian state nomination this program year, they may use their existing Expression of Interest (EOI) for future applications to Immigration SA. Applicants will need to ensure that the information in their EOI meets all Immigration SA criteria – in particular, please refer to point 15 on eligibility requirements page: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104 Alternatively, if the applicant is not planning to re-apply for state nomination, they may wish to edit their Expression of Interest (EOI). Any applicant requiring migration advice, may wish to use the services of a registered Migration Agent to obtain information on possible alternative migration pathways. "


----------



## nav.mahajan

kaisarhossain said:


> Hi all,
> 
> today my SA application refused saying below:
> "Reason for Refusal: Application refused, as the applicant has listed $10,000 in cash and hence does not meet the Immigration SA offshore financial requirement listed in Point 11 - Financial capacity here: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104 There is no re-visit on this application. If the applicant is planning on re-applying for South Australian state nomination this program year, they may use their existing Expression of Interest (EOI) for future applications to Immigration SA. Applicants will need to ensure that the information in their EOI meets all Immigration SA criteria – in particular, please refer to point 15 on eligibility requirements page: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104 Alternatively, if the applicant is not planning to re-apply for state nomination, they may wish to edit their Expression of Interest (EOI). Any applicant requiring migration advice, may wish to use the services of a registered Migration Agent to obtain information on possible alternative migration pathways. "


Very sorry to hear that... Buddy its late to say so..... but you could have discussed with some one about the funds..... this is really heart throbbing... 

Planning level was a reason a person can't do anything.... but this could have omitted...... now you have to re-validate your ACS.... then you can apply again for SS..... Try to appear for IELTS also in this time frame...... coz if you will get 7 each then you can have a option for some other state too....


----------



## kmpagsisihan

Is there anybody else declare below the SA minimum financial requirement but got approved? or but still waiting to be approved? how sad SA's reply to kaissarhossain.


----------



## kaisarhossain

I am extremely shocked that disappointed that the reason mentioned not clear to me. In the Application Form: Section G: Financial Declaration Section, it is clearly instructed that "It is recommended that at the time of your migration, you have at least the equivalent of AUD$25 000 for a single applicant and an
additional AUD$5 000 for each member/dependant migrating with you. This must include at least AUD$20 000 in cash/liquid funds."

I have only showed the amount of cash that was in my hand at the time of processing the application. In the application it is also suggested that "It is recommended that at the time of migration" i need to have atleast AUD$25000 in my hand and it is inclusive of AUD$20,000 in cash/liquid fund. It is also recommended no to sell any asset before VISA is granted by DIAC. Hence, I have shown only the minimum amount that I was able to show immediately to SA authority if required.

Can anybody share what are the chances of Reviewing the application?


----------



## ausmsc

*fingers cross*



wanttomove said:


> I can wait for more than 8 weeks really without even checking the status of my application if there could be a guarantee that the level will not go to "Special Conditions apply" from the current one "Low Availability" As it happened in case of 261313.. My only reservation is "Low Availability"


"Low availability" is better than "Special Condition Apply".

Am i right? Fingers cross 

IELTS L:7, R:6, S:6, W:6 - 0:6.5| ACS 24 April +ve 261313 | SA SS Applied 15 July


----------



## RR

kaisarhossain said:


> I am extremely shocked that disappointed that the reason mentioned not clear to me. In the Application Form: Section G: Financial Declaration Section, it is clearly instructed that "It is recommended that at the time of your migration, you have at least the equivalent of AUD$25 000 for a single applicant and an
> additional AUD$5 000 for each member/dependant migrating with you. This must include at least AUD$20 000 in cash/liquid funds."
> 
> I have only showed the amount of cash that was in my hand at the time of processing the application. In the application it is also suggested that "It is recommended that at the time of migration" i need to have atleast AUD$25000 in my hand and it is inclusive of AUD$20,000 in cash/liquid fund. It is also recommended no to sell any asset before VISA is granted by DIAC. Hence, I have shown only the minimum amount that I was able to show immediately to SA authority if required.
> 
> Can anybody share what are the chances of Reviewing the application?



I'm really sorry for this refusal, however it is not end of the road... try for someother state.

Hereafter try to put funds above the minimum requirements. They are not going to verify it anyway(except Northern Territory). @ the time of migration you can muster the remainin amount.

Guyz who have been successfully granted visa advise us on this funds requirement. Are they strict in verifying it?


----------



## immu999

kaisarhossain said:


> I am extremely shocked that disappointed that the reason mentioned not clear to me. In the Application Form: Section G: Financial Declaration Section, it is clearly instructed that "It is recommended that at the time of your migration, you have at least the equivalent of AUD$25 000 for a single applicant and an
> additional AUD$5 000 for each member/dependant migrating with you. This must include at least AUD$20 000 in cash/liquid funds."
> 
> I have only showed the amount of cash that was in my hand at the time of processing the application. In the application it is also suggested that "It is recommended that at the time of migration" i need to have atleast AUD$25000 in my hand and it is inclusive of AUD$20,000 in cash/liquid fund. It is also recommended no to sell any asset before VISA is granted by DIAC. Hence, I have shown only the minimum amount that I was able to show immediately to SA authority if required.
> 
> Can anybody share what are the chances of Reviewing the application?


that's bad 
what did you put on these two fields when applying? 

Cash in hand (upon migration) Australian Dollars $ ??
Other assets in Australian Dollars $ ??

Regards,


----------



## auslover

Yes i think your code is present in both VIC AND NSW SS list and they as for 3 year work exp after the degree.

So, i think you can apply for both .

Getting a SS is only way to increase chances of geeting a invite other than 8 each .
Moreover, + ve SS gives you a invite too for sure.


----------



## skv1983

I am currently working in victoria. I have applied for EOI. 70 points. I have also applied for SS f vic. 
I have read in the comments of this forum that people apply for SS of multiple states. I fear that if I apply for any other states' sponsorship and I get it from that state, then will I need to quit my job in Victoria and migrate to that state before or after applying for UC190 ??

Could someone help


----------



## 4ndy

Is anyone know whether we need to provide SA SS need 24 or 36 months IELTS result?


----------



## borntobeaussie

I have realized that I have done a mistake in the application process. I have selected both 189 and 190 as this requirement was not clear to be that I cannot even select a different visa category in the EOI for which I am applying for SA.
Can I change the EOI now or do I need to withdraw the application and apply again?


----------



## nishaon

borntobeaussie said:


> I have realized that I have done a mistake in the application process. I have selected both 189 and 190 as this requirement was not clear to be that I cannot even select a different visa category in the EOI for which I am applying for SA.
> Can I change the EOI now or do I need to withdraw the application and apply again?


Yes, of course you can make change in your EOI now.
Change the EOI according to SA's requirement.


----------



## immiausi

Today I got the refusal.Due to they have been approved me previously.I am 475 visa holder and applied for 190 visa since it is PR.


----------



## wanttomove

immiausi said:


> Today I got the refusal.Due to they have been approved me previously.I am 475 visa holder and applied for 190 visa since it is PR.


What is your occupation code?


----------



## wanttomove

Hi nav.mahajan,
Just want to clear one thing, i have included 3 family members in my application to SA AA. my spouse and 2 kids
and the Funds details i have mentioned as:

Cash in hand (upon migration) Australian Dollars $ 20000
Other assets in Australian Dollars $ 40000
Total Australian Dollars $ 60000


Is it ok as it applies to my case?
Just want to confirm


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> Hi nav.mahajan,
> Just want to clear one thing, i have included 3 family members in my application to SA AA. my spouse and 2 kids
> and the Funds details i have mentioned as:
> 
> Cash in hand (upon migration) Australian Dollars $ 20000
> Other assets in Australian Dollars $ 40000
> Total Australian Dollars $ 60000
> 
> 
> Is it ok as it applies to my case?
> Just want to confirm


I hope they will agree with it...... after Kashir's case... i have rechecked it... AUD10000 cash for main applicant and AUD5000 per dependent to be added in the amount of Main applicant...... 

You have said AUD20000 cash in hand..... and AUD40000 as liquid.... Hope this will suffice the need.... But it is considered case by case.....


----------



## nav.mahajan

skv1983 said:


> I am currently working in victoria. I have applied for EOI. 70 points. I have also applied for SS f vic.
> I have read in the comments of this forum that people apply for SS of multiple states. I fear that if I apply for any other states' sponsorship and I get it from that state, then will I need to quit my job in Victoria and migrate to that state before or after applying for UC190 ??
> 
> Could someone help


Your EOI is valid for 2 invites.... If you will apply to more than 2 states and 2 invites come before your SS is approved from VIC... then it might be problem.... 

But you can file another EOI if that happens... and can ask VIC to send invite on the new EOI..... May be VIC will see dedication from you towards the state...... i hope it helps.....:ranger:


----------



## gauravchugh

I had applied for 189 on 7th July....with 70 points

i am confused that if shud update my EOI to apply for 190 as well or continue with 189 only....
another thing is that i can submit another eoi and apply 190 in that EOI....

ur suggestions pls...

Also going thru this forum I realized that many people have applied for SA and WA and very few for Victroia this time...may be because of 7 requirement in IELTS....


thanks


----------



## immiausi

wanttomove said:


> What is your occupation code?


Developer Programmer


----------



## nav.mahajan

gauravchugh said:


> I had applied for 189 on 7th July....with 70 points
> 
> i am confused that if shud update my EOI to apply for 190 as well or continue with 189 only....
> another thing is that i can submit another eoi and apply 190 in that EOI....
> 
> ur suggestions pls...
> 
> Also going thru this forum I realized that many people have applied for SA and WA and very few for Victroia this time...may be because of 7 requirement in IELTS....
> 
> 
> thanks


DIAC/Skill select people have said not to put 2 EOI's.... though they haven't written what will be the consequences...... :boxing:

You can edit your EOI any time.... and add 190 as a option.... send SS application the states you want to go for.....

It will increase your chances to get invite.... moreover 190 visa has faster processing than 189.... But there is restriction to stay in that state for 2 years.. But that's PR only..... .....:ranger:


----------



## wanttomove

immiausi said:


> Developer Programmer


when did u apply and send documents to SA? i.e. the dates of online application and Documents Received at SA?


----------



## immiausi

wanttomove said:


> when did u apply and send documents to SA? i.e. the dates of online application and Documents Received at SA?


applied on 4th July documents received on 9th July


----------



## nav.mahajan

immiausi said:


> applied on 4th July documents received on 9th July


Wanttomove.... His SS is rejected as he has already approved visa from SA..... So that can't be converted to another visa..... This is a clause in the reason for refusal mentioned on SA website.....


----------



## wanttomove

immiausi said:


> applied on 4th July documents received on 9th July


OMG  They are still processing the 9th July applications 
What a gr8 number of applications they have received for each occupation code in the very start decade of JUly???
From that google document i can see that 2 190 applications (registered on 9th July)got approved on 3rd august. It's 9th August now and they r still processing applications registered on 9th July...
It's really pathetic... When my turn will come up if my application is registered at 23 July


----------



## wanttomove

nav.mahajan said:


> Wanttomove.... His SS is rejected as he has already approved visa from SA..... So that can't be converted to another visa..... This is a clause in the reason for refusal mentioned on SA website.....


i have understood this. That's clear to me


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> OMG  They are still processing the 9th July applications
> What a gr8 number of applications they have received for each occupation code in the very start decade of JUly???
> From that google document i can see that 2 190 applications (registered on 9th July)got approved on 3rd august. It's 9th August now and they r still processing applications registered on 9th July...
> It's really pathetic... When my turn will come up if my application is registered at 23 July


I think that is the reason Immigration SA is saying they have received huge number of applications..... So processing times might be more than 8 weeks......

It seems to me..... there are quite more people than in the spreadsheet... who have put their SS to SA..... We are only few people.... who have made our application public...... Other don't want to......:boxing:


----------



## wanttomove

nav.mahajan said:


> I think that is the reason Immigration SA is saying they have received huge number of applications..... So processing times might be more than 8 weeks......
> 
> It seems to me..... there are quite more people than in the spreadsheet... who have put their SS to SA..... We are only few people.... who have made our application public...... Other don't want to......:boxing:


Yes i agree to it .... But still this spreadsheet is serving the purpose as it is helping us to understand the latest SA SS processing trends. Hope we are getting it right way 
Other wise it could be very confusing to us


----------



## nav.mahajan

*SS Decisions*

Hi All,

Any more decisions on SS today???????? Approvals :clap2: or any other decisions..


----------



## olan

gauravchugh said:


> I had applied for 189 on 7th July....with 70 points
> 
> i am confused that if shud update my EOI to apply for 190 as well or continue with 189 only....
> another thing is that i can submit another eoi and apply 190 in that EOI....
> 
> ur suggestions pls...
> 
> Also going thru this forum I realized that many people have applied for SA and WA and very few for Victroia this time...may be because of 7 requirement in IELTS....
> 
> 
> thanks


we have the same points. but what i did was to lodge an EOI for a 189, at the same time submitted the necessary documents for state sponsorship from NSW since visa processing is faster if u have SS.


----------



## tryingaustralia

*Update*



nav.mahajan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any more decisions on SS today???????? Approvals :clap2: or any other decisions..


Guys, a quick update. I had mailed SA about my concern on not being able to see any nomination after approval. They were kind enough to reply within a day stating that my application is currently in the queue waiting for nomination. And that the message that they will be able to nominate only after DIAC allocates them further places.

Hopefully this message relieves tension of people like me waiting for their nominations.

So we got to hang on while DIAC takes its time to realse more nominations. :ranger:


----------



## borntobeaussie

Today I came to know abt SA's requirement reg not selecting any other visa type in EOI other than 190/489 for SA. So that means that all of you have just selected 190/489 and not 189. Which means that all of us will not even be considered for the invite round that will happen next for independent!

Do you guys have any idea whether the rest of the states have the same requirement?


----------



## Aadilnaeem

Hi. I have applied to SA SS via their website.after submitting application i didn't receive any confirmation email.also what is next step.do i have to send docs by post to them or their are some other steps .also i noticed system has not uploaded docs


----------



## thewall

nav.mahajan said:


> Your EOI is valid for 2 invites.... If you will apply to more than 2 states and *2 invites come before *your SS is approved from VIC... then it might be problem....
> 
> But you can file another EOI if that happens... and can ask VIC to send invite on the new EOI..... May be VIC will see dedication from you towards the state...... i hope it helps.....:ranger:



This is still a Grey area, someone who received 189 Invite - mentioned State informed him - they are unable to Sponsor until, his current Invite expired/refused. So seems *no 2 Invite *at a time 

Really confusing - :confused2:


----------



## nav.mahajan

borntobeaussie said:


> Today I came to know abt SA's requirement reg not selecting any other visa type in EOI other than 190/489 for SA. So that means that all of you have just selected 190/489 and not 189. Which means that all of us will not even be considered for the invite round that will happen next for independent!
> 
> Do you guys have any idea whether the rest of the states have the same requirement?


This is requirement by SA only.... this doesn't matter for states like NSW, VIC and ACT.... For WA it can be checked with the authorities... I don't have information on that state.....

With points mostly people have for SA SS... invitation in starting is not feasible.... It might come in 3rd or 4th round... that's even very optimistic thinking.....:ranger:


----------



## nav.mahajan

Aadilnaeem said:


> Hi. I have applied to SA SS via their website.after submitting application i didn't receive any confirmation email.also what is next step.do i have to send docs by post to them or their are some other steps .also i noticed system has not uploaded docs


You need to check in your application tracking page... what is the status for you SS application.... it should be in submitted status... In the new system no need to send docs to SA office... they need to uploaded with the application.... That's sufficient...


----------



## subhadipbose

My spouse's occupation fall under SOL-1 category where as mine comes under SOL-2 category. I am planning to raise the EOI for my spouse but am I not allowed to claim the spouse points if my occupation is not in SOL-1 category ?


----------



## subhadipbose

My spouse's first cousin stays in the Northern Territory. He is elligible for sponsoring us but both of our nominated occupations in ICT are present in Victoria. In that case can we apply for skilled nominated subclass 190 and still have him sponsor us instead of getting a state nomination ?? 
Please help me out with this.....or is there something person staying in the same region or territory can sponsor their family members to some occupation in the same region ?


----------



## RR

borntobeaussie said:


> I have realized that I have done a mistake in the application process. I have selected both 189 and 190 as this requirement was not clear to be that I cannot even select a different visa category in the EOI for which I am applying for SA.
> Can I change the EOI now or do I need to withdraw the application and apply again?


Don't withdraw... you can update EOI.. infact, i updated my EOI three times. Please take extra care for SA coz they have clearly set refusal reasons.


----------



## RR

subhadipbose said:


> My spouse's first cousin stays in the Northern Territory. He is elligible for sponsoring us but both of our nominated occupations in ICT are present in Victoria. In that case can we apply for skilled nominated subclass 190 and still have him sponsor us instead of getting a state nomination ??
> Please help me out with this.....or is there something person staying in the same region or territory can sponsor their family members to some occupation in the same region ?


If your relative is sponsoring, then you can opt for visa subclass 489. 

for more details check this Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa

Visa subclass 190 is purely for state or territory nominated visas


----------



## chattri

Hi..

Neone here who has applied for VIC SS around May End or June..and have heard from them??
Ne idea where we will get the info from them..on SkillSelect or in the email??


----------



## subhadipbose

RenovatoR said:


> If your relative is sponsoring, then you can opt for visa subclass 489.
> 
> for more details check this Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa
> 
> Visa subclass 190 is purely for state or territory nominated visas


Any idea whether the sponsored applicant has to stay in the same region where the sponsoring relative belongs or not ?

For example : when the nominated occupation is not present in that sate where the relative is staying.


----------



## RR

subhadipbose said:


> Any idea whether the sponsored applicant has to stay in the same region where the sponsoring relative belongs or not ?
> 
> For example : when the nominated occupation is not present in that sate where the relative is staying.



This information explains what is required of you (and your accompanying dependent family members) after you are granted a provisional Skilled Regional Sponsored visa (subclass 489).

Enter Australia

If you are outside Australia when the visa is granted, the department will specify the date by which you must enter Australia.

Entitlements

This visa allows you and your dependants to:

temporarily live and work in a designated regional area in Australia
study in a specified regional area of Australia
travel in and out of Australia while the visa is valid
apply for permanent residence through the Skilled Regional (Residence) visa (subclass 887) after certain conditions have been met.
Visa obligations

Nominated by a state or territory

There are obligations that your nominating state or territory will require you to meet. These include that you:

stay in that state or territory for at least two years
keep the state or territory informed of any changes to your address
complete surveys and provide information when asked.
Sponsored by an eligible family member

You must live and work in a designated area. If you plan to seek permanent residence, you will need to prove that you have spent the specified time in a designated area.

Comply with visa conditions and Australian laws

You and your family must comply with all visa conditions and Australian laws.

If you do not comply with the conditions of your visa:

your visa, and those of any accompanying family members, may be cancelled
you will not be able to apply for another provisional Skilled Regional Sponsored visa
you may not meet the requirements to apply for permanent residence.


----------



## oz2356

Hi all,

If SS approved and total points becomes 60 than invitation will come straightaway or still need to wait for monthly invitations cycle. Pls share experience.

BR


----------



## borntobeaussie

@nav.mahajan- Did not quite understand whats meant by points....
190 is not based on points at all....if a state sponsors you, you will get an invite whatever the points u might have,
But DIAC had given a quota for July/august to all states and as a reason, even if a state is approving the sponsorship request, they cannot actually send an invite co they do not have quota at this point. When will DIAC take this limit off is something which is anyone's guess. Thats what I came to know when I called SA office to verify whether I can change my EOI and remove 189 visa subclass at this point.



nav.mahajan said:


> This is requirement by SA only.... this doesn't matter for states like NSW, VIC and ACT.... For WA it can be checked with the authorities... I don't have information on that state.....
> 
> With points mostly people have for SA SS... invitation in starting is not feasible.... It might come in 3rd or 4th round... that's even very optimistic thinking.....:ranger:


----------



## borntobeaussie

thanks RenovatoR. Ya SA has clearly stated the reasons for refusal. I hope that I do not have any of those applicable on my application. Problem with SA is that you cannot even hope to get an 189 invite as long as you are still waiting for an approval from them.Which means for 1-1.5 months, you lose ur ranking in the EOI for an independent.
Seems they are really keen on giving it to people who will really use it.




RenovatoR said:


> Don't withdraw... you can update EOI.. infact, i updated my EOI three times. Please take extra care for SA coz they have clearly set refusal reasons.


----------



## riverooooooo

hi guys, i'm still racking my brains about this: 

If I apply 190, say, with a minimum 60 points, will it put me in some sort of disadvantage due to the low points? Some thread above mentioned that as long as SS is obtained, my points doesn't matter AT ALL. And DIAC will have to send invitation to me? 

Please shed some light on this, guys. I'm struggling to boost my points because this "SkillSelect Ranking", but it seems to reach some kind of dead end. I can at most make it to 65  

Thanks!


----------



## borntobeaussie

Hi Riveroooo,

As far as my understanding goes, points ranking in EOI is just for 189 and 489(family sponsored). For 190, there is no ranking done by DIAC on the EOI. So even if you have 60 points and is nominated by a state, you will get an invite.





riverooooooo said:


> hi guys, i'm still racking my brains about this:
> 
> If I apply 190, say, with a minimum 60 points, will it put me in some sort of disadvantage due to the low points? Some thread above mentioned that as long as SS is obtained, my points doesn't matter AT ALL. And DIAC will have to send invitation to me?
> 
> Please shed some light on this, guys. I'm struggling to boost my points because this "SkillSelect Ranking", but it seems to reach some kind of dead end. I can at most make it to 65
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## wanttomove

Hi, 
Just a quick question is:
Can i change my current SA SS application to the visa Subclass 495 from the current 190?? and what will be the procedure?


----------



## Kostya

oz2356 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> If SS approved and total points becomes 60 than invitation will come straightaway or still need to wait for monthly invitations cycle. Pls share experience.
> 
> BR


Hi!
You must provide your EOI ID to SS body. If ID is provided they will send an invitation right away.

However, at this moment DIAC set a quota for each state invitation quantity. If quota is reached for your state, you must wait till DIAC allows states to invite futher applicants.

Regards,
Kostya.


----------



## borntobeaussie

Agree to the previous post, here is what skillselect says:-


State or territory governments can select skilled workers who they want to nominate. State and territory governments may do their own assessment of people before they nominate them. If you are nominated by a state or territory and you have indicated that you meet the points test pass mark, you will then receive an invitation, subject to occupation ceilings.

When you submit an EOI for one of these visas, you will be asked to choose which state or territory you wish to live and work in. You can select one state or territory, or any state or territory. You will also be asked to indicate if you are prepared to live and work in a non-metropolitan area. If you choose only one state or territory then that state or territory government will be able to view your EOI. If you select any state or territory, then all state or territory governments will be able to view your EOI.


----------



## ashish.kundan

tryingaustralia said:


> Guys, a quick update. I had mailed SA about my concern on not being able to see any nomination after approval. They were kind enough to reply within a day stating that my application is currently in the queue waiting for nomination. And that the message that they will be able to nominate only after DIAC allocates them further places.
> 
> Hopefully this message relieves tension of people like me waiting for their nominations.
> 
> So we got to hang on while DIAC takes its time to realse more nominations. :ranger:


For which occupation you have applied?


----------



## wanttomove

ashish.kundan said:


> For which occupation you have applied?


he applied for 261312


----------



## ashish.kundan

wanttomove said:


> Hi nav.mahajan,
> Just want to clear one thing, i have included 3 family members in my application to SA AA. my spouse and 2 kids
> and the Funds details i have mentioned as:
> 
> Cash in hand (upon migration) Australian Dollars $ 20000
> Other assets in Australian Dollars $ 40000
> Total Australian Dollars $ 60000
> 
> Is it ok as it applies to my case?
> Just want to confirm


You can verify under requirement section of sa website


----------



## wanttomove

Any one who has applied to SA SS
Please update your data in the following document
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## RayZor

Hi,

Does this mean we should be expecting news tomorrow? Corro received in my SkSe inbox.

DIAC
10 Aug 2012
eLodgement Release
Electronic lodgement for points tested Skilled Migration and Business Innovation and Investment visa applications will be
released on or around 11am on August 11 (AEST).
During this launch, we expect significant demand for use of these new products. This demand may result in temporary
performance issues such as delays in page loading times and/or document attachment. Your patience during this period is
appreciated.
If you have received an invitation to apply for a visa, you will be able to begin lodging your visa application from this time
using the Apply button on your SkillSelect account homepage.
Need more information on the SkillSelect process
For more information on how SkillSelect operates, please refer to our website which details the process:
Skillselect
Contacting the department
If you need to contact the department, you should view our contact methods located on the department’s website at:
National Telephone Numbers
Thank you.


----------



## nav.mahajan

*SA SS after July 1 thread*

Friends,

Starting SA SS after July 1 thread again...... I don't know whether they will be able to extract the merged thread of mine or not..... :boxing: so starting it again......:ranger:

Sheet remains there https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...tNkRGa3c#gid=0


----------



## Kostya

RayZor said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does this mean we should be expecting news tomorrow? Corro received in my SkSe inbox.
> 
> DIAC
> 10 Aug 2012
> eLodgement Release
> Electronic lodgement for points tested Skilled Migration and Business Innovation and Investment visa applications will be
> released on or around 11am on August 11 (AEST).



We'll check if this service works. I'll try to lodge 190th visa as soon as it becomes available.


----------



## wanttomove

Kostya said:


> We'll check if this service works. I'll try to lodge 190th visa as soon as it becomes available.


ur status shows that u have lodged 175 and now u r planning to lodge 190
Will ur previous fee be wasted?


----------



## RR

borntobeaussie said:


> thanks RenovatoR. Ya SA has clearly stated the reasons for refusal. I hope that I do not have any of those applicable on my application. Problem with SA is that you cannot even hope to get an 189 invite as long as you are still waiting for an approval from them.Which means for 1-1.5 months, you lose ur ranking in the EOI for an independent.
> Seems they are really keen on giving it to people who will really use it.


Yes, they're keen to sponsor applicants who are 100% sure that they can contribute to SA only. This rule has been incorporated recently after July 1st 2012. I don't exactly remember the date but it was reopened for web traffic on 18th July. It took 4 days for them to update their previous system.


----------



## RR

riverooooooo said:


> hi guys, i'm still racking my brains about this:
> 
> If I apply 190, say, with a minimum 60 points, will it put me in some sort of disadvantage due to the low points? Some thread above mentioned that as long as SS is obtained, my points doesn't matter AT ALL. And DIAC will have to send invitation to me?
> 
> Please shed some light on this, guys. I'm struggling to boost my points because this "SkillSelect Ranking", but it seems to reach some kind of dead end. I can at most make it to 65
> 
> Thanks!


Visa Subclass 190 is purely driven by SS not EOI Ranking


----------



## nav.mahajan

borntobeaussie said:


> @nav.mahajan- Did not quite understand whats meant by points....
> 190 is not based on points at all....if a state sponsors you, you will get an invite whatever the points u might have,
> But DIAC had given a quota for July/august to all states and as a reason, even if a state is approving the sponsorship request, they cannot actually send an invite co they do not have quota at this point. When will DIAC take this limit off is something which is anyone's guess. Thats what I came to know when I called SA office to verify whether I can change my EOI and remove 189 visa subclass at this point.


Most of the people who have applied for SA SS have 55 or 50 points..... so most of the people become eligible for invite with the SS..... their points become 60 or 65 with the selected SS.... so chance of 189 invite wasn't there.....:ranger:


----------



## RR

wanttomove said:


> Hi,
> Just a quick question is:
> Can i change my current SA SS application to the visa Subclass 495 from the current 190?? and what will be the procedure?


Skilled – Independent Regional (Provisional) Visa (Subclass 495) is closed. From July 1st 2012, it is Visa Subclass 489. Kindly look into this link for further info

Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa


----------



## riverooooooo

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi Riveroooo,
> 
> As far as my understanding goes, points ranking in EOI is just for 189 and 489(family sponsored). For 190, there is no ranking done by DIAC on the EOI. So even if you have 60 points and is nominated by a state, you will get an invite.


thanks mate, that is a dose of tranquility


----------



## Kostya

wanttomove said:


> ur status shows that u have lodged 175 and now u r planning to lodge 190
> Will ur previous fee be wasted?


Unfortunately, yes. Fee will be wasted. However, I'm in rush and currently wasting money in waiting for 175 as well.


----------



## nav.mahajan

Kostya said:


> Unfortunately, yes. Fee will be wasted. However, I'm in rush and currently wasting money in waiting for 175 as well.


I would still suggest you to wait for few more days..... CO's are being assigned to people.... who have filed their visa in late may...... so I would say to wait for few more days....

if you will see case of VFS... for that person visa granted in just one day.... he had put his PCC and MED pre loaded with the visa application.....


----------



## subhadipbose

subhadipbose said:


> My spouse's first cousin stays in the Northern Territory. He is elligible for sponsoring us but both of our nominated occupations in ICT are present in Victoria. In that case can we apply for skilled nominated subclass 190 and still have him sponsor us instead of getting a state nomination ??
> Please help me out with this.....or is there something person staying in the same region or territory can sponsor their family members to some occupation in the same region ?


Friends can someone help me out with this ?


----------



## subhadipbose

RenovatoR said:


> This information explains what is required of you (and your accompanying dependent family members) after you are granted a provisional Skilled Regional Sponsored visa (subclass 489).
> 
> Enter Australia
> 
> If you are outside Australia when the visa is granted, the department will specify the date by which you must enter Australia.
> 
> Entitlements
> 
> This visa allows you and your dependants to:
> 
> temporarily live and work in a designated regional area in Australia
> study in a specified regional area of Australia
> travel in and out of Australia while the visa is valid
> apply for permanent residence through the Skilled Regional (Residence) visa (subclass 887) after certain conditions have been met.
> Visa obligations
> 
> Nominated by a state or territory
> 
> There are obligations that your nominating state or territory will require you to meet. These include that you:
> 
> stay in that state or territory for at least two years
> keep the state or territory informed of any changes to your address
> complete surveys and provide information when asked.
> Sponsored by an eligible family member
> 
> You must live and work in a designated area. If you plan to seek permanent residence, you will need to prove that you have spent the specified time in a designated area.
> 
> Comply with visa conditions and Australian laws
> 
> You and your family must comply with all visa conditions and Australian laws.
> 
> If you do not comply with the conditions of your visa:
> 
> your visa, and those of any accompanying family members, may be cancelled
> you will not be able to apply for another provisional Skilled Regional Sponsored visa
> you may not meet the requirements to apply for permanent residence.


Thanks Renovator but sorry for being the dumb one :confused2:
Sponsor : First cousing stays in Northern Territory
Spouse and myself Occupation : ICT occupation in Victoria
Visa Category ?? should it be 489 ??
If yes then can the sponsor still sponsor us in Victoria though he stays in Northern Territory ?

And if he is able to sponsor us then do we still need the Victoria state nomination ??:confused2:


----------



## chaudhary

subhadipbose said:


> Thanks Renovator but sorry for being the dumb one :confused2:
> Sponsor : First cousing stays in Northern Territory
> Spouse and myself Occupation : ICT occupation in Victoria
> Visa Category ?? should it be 489 ??
> If yes then can the sponsor still sponsor us in Victoria though he stays in Northern Territory ?
> 
> And if he is able to sponsor us then do we still need the Victoria state nomination ??:confused2:



Hi,

yes you can live in any designated area in australia and whole melbourne is designated area.there is no such restriction that you need to live is the same area where your sponsor lives.I have also applied for 489 through skill select and waiting for invitation.wats ur point scores???


----------



## RR

subhadipbose said:


> Thanks Renovator but sorry for being the dumb one :confused2:
> Sponsor : First cousing stays in Northern Territory
> Spouse and myself Occupation : ICT occupation in Victoria
> Visa Category ?? should it be 489 ??
> If yes then can the sponsor still sponsor us in Victoria though he stays in Northern Territory ?
> 
> And if he is able to sponsor us then do we still need the Victoria state nomination ??:confused2:


np man... even i'm dumb in certain things...  

have a look @ this link...

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf 

download this pdf, it gives you full info about 189,190 and 489 Visas. 

According to my understanding you are eligible to live and work only in NA if your cousin sponsor u...


----------



## chaudhary

chaudhary said:


> Hi,
> 
> yes you can live in any designated area in australia and whole melbourne is designated area.there is no such restriction that you need to live is the same area where your sponsor lives.I have also applied for 489 through skill select and waiting for invitation.wats ur point scores???


 I have also enquired from immigration 2 months back about this issue.My sponsor lives in perth and i want to work n other stae.they told me that i have to work an dlive in any designated area of australia.there is a list of designated areas on immi website.however for state sponsorship,you need to live in the same state.so family sponsorship is flexible..


----------



## prgopala

chaudhary said:


> I have also enquired from immigration 2 months back about this issue.My sponsor lives in perth and i want to work n other stae.they told me that i have to work an dlive in any designated area of australia.there is a list of designated areas on immi website.however for state sponsorship,you need to live in the same state.so family sponsorship is flexible..


Even with relative sponsored Visa you still have to stay in the same designated area as your relative lives in. You cannot hop states. 
Secondly 489 is only a provisional Visa and you would have to apply for PR later after fulfilling the conditions for 489 visa.


----------



## Prabhashaki

auslover said:


> HI guys,
> 
> As the EOI process has already started so i am starting this thread where people can share , Their EOi filing status and issues.
> 
> I Filed EOI today with 60 points



Hi,
Did u get an invitation so far. coz my status are same.or any other news on minimum marks and next round of invitations.and just wondering..may be you have mentioned somewhere as there are 100+postings in this thread


----------



## RR

Prabhashaki said:


> Hi,
> Did u get an invitation so far. coz my status are same.or any other news on minimum marks and next round of invitations.and just wondering..may be you have mentioned somewhere as there are 100+postings in this thread


yes, this is a trial run to check the new system... DIAC mentioned that only few invitation would be disbursed in this first round. Once it gets stabilized no. of invitation would grow invariably..


----------



## auslover

Prabhashaki said:


> Hi,
> Did u get an invitation so far. coz my status are same.or any other news on minimum marks and next round of invitations.and just wondering..may be you have mentioned somewhere as there are 100+postings in this thread


Yes, i have recieved a invitation for 190 as i has SS from NSW .
Currently, only a very limited invitations are sent out as the system is very very new.
But, they will increase gradually .

How many points you got?


----------



## umairahmad

*Necessary to send hard copies???*

Is it necessary to send hard copies of documents for SA SS. I have applied online and not sent hard copies as their site says, hard copies are not required.

Please Guide!!!!


----------



## auslover

umairahmad said:


> Is it necessary to send hard copies of documents for SA SS. I have applied online and not sent hard copies as their site says, hard copies are not required.
> 
> Please Guide!!!!


if you have applied after 17 Th July then you just need to scan them and upload.
no need to send the hard copied in the new system.


----------



## umairahmad

*Okies.....Thanx!!*

Great!!!

Thanks!!!! i have applied on 08th of August 2012.

also checked teir site saying not to send hard copies............. but was confused!!!

Thanx once again!!!


----------



## umairahmad

*Idea of getting SS Call!*

Any idea of getting state migration as a 'System Analyst' with 10 years of recognized experience by ACS and IELTS as L:8.5 W:7 R:7 S:6.5

Any comments Please...


----------



## nav.mahajan

umairahmad said:


> Great!!!
> 
> Thanks!!!! i have applied on 08th of August 2012.
> 
> also checked teir site saying not to send hard copies............. but was confused!!!
> 
> Thanx once again!!!


We have maintained the sheet for people who have applied for SA SS..... You can see it here..... and if willing to enter your info........ that would be great...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c#gid=0


----------



## umairahmad

in this sheet people with approved status have scored less points then required, how come they are approved.... any idea please!!!!


----------



## nav.mahajan

umairahmad said:


> in this sheet people with approved status have scored less points then required, how come they are approved.... any idea please!!!!


As per DIAC 60 points are required to file visa...... A person can apply for state sponsorship with 50 or 55 points also... depends he has filed which visa sub class... 10 or 5 pointer.... to fulfill DIAC's eligibility...... Hope this answers your query:ranger:....


----------



## umairahmad

Okayyyyyyy.......... Got it!!!!!!!!!!!! thats a good news as well!!!!!

i think than the chances of persons with 65 Points are greater to get a SS???

is it so??? or we have to wait in the queu????


----------



## nav.mahajan

​


umairahmad said:


> Okayyyyyyy.......... Got it!!!!!!!!!!!! thats a good news as well!!!!!
> 
> i think than the chances of persons with 65 Points are greater to get a SS???
> 
> is it so??? or we have to wait in the queu????


Most of the states process application date wise..... with respect to the date they have received the application.... Immigration SA also follows the same..... :ranger:


----------



## umairahmad

and how long the processing of a single date takes???? also which date is currently under process??? 

any idea????


----------



## nav.mahajan

umairahmad said:


> and how long the processing of a single date takes???? also which date is currently under process???
> 
> any idea????


Immigration SA has mentioned it 8 weeks.... But last month they have Approved few applications in less than a month.... even in three weeks... 

For me its been 1 month and 8 days...... and still waiting :boxing: for positive response....


----------



## umairahmad

i have just viewed my application and it says Last Updted 11/08/2012..............

depressed !!!!! 

has my application date changed and stepped down the queue????? as the submission date was 08/08/2012..............


----------



## auslover

*Important thread update*

HI All,

This thread was started by me to discuss about the general problems related to 
point system, EOI , Skill Select etc.

Later, a thread named " SA State sponsor after 1 July after EOI "started by
" NAV.MAHAJAN " that specifically talked about the SA SS was merged into this.

This mix let to a confusion.

So i would request everybody to just mark "SA SS" in the title of their post if their query is about SA SS and " GEN" otherwise , so that their query is not mixed up and is answered properly.



Regards,
Auslover


----------



## Julie1789

Dear friends,
I submitted EOI for 189 with 65 points but not invited today ! has anybody here got invitation with 65 points for 189 today?! how possible is it to get one with 65?!


----------



## RayZor

Julie1789 said:


> Dear friends,
> I submitted EOI for 189 with 65 points but not invited today ! has anybody here got invitation with 65 points for 189 today?! how possible is it to get one with 65?!



Hi Julie,

I submitted EOI for 189 and 190 today with 75 and 80 points. I did not get an invitation either, but I only submitted my EOI last week.


----------



## ranjan123

*SA Sponsorship*



kmpagsisihan said:


> This email came from SA last July 3 when I submitted my application. Other applications prior to July 1 has different approach in SA approval.
> 
> There's nothing wrong if you will send an email to SA.


Just wondering if we can apply to SA sponsorship with IELTS 6 in one band. SA website says 6.5 in each band for systems analyst?
How come you apply with 6 in one band?


----------



## Julie1789

RayZor said:


> Hi Julie,
> 
> I submitted EOI for 189 and 190 today with 75 and 80 points. I did not get an invitation either, but I only submitted my EOI last week.


As far as I know among those who have the same points , time matters. your points are relatively high. it is ridiculous ! are they inviting 90 and 95?! 

If this is true I must give up ! in three months my points fall by five because of my age. why don't they send out the report? has anyone received invitation?


----------



## thewall

Julie1789 said:


> As far as I know among those who have the same points , time matters. your points are relatively high. it is ridiculous ! are they inviting 90 and 95?!
> 
> If this is true I must give up ! in three months my points fall by five because of my age. why don't they send out the report? has anyone received invitation?



It is believed 75 score (with application as late as July13th) got Invite  I havent seen any DIAC offical report though - it is due sometime in August 2012

Only top 90 ranked EOI got invite so far for 189


----------



## Julie1789

thewall said:


> It is believed 75 score (with application as late as July13th) got Invite  I havent seen any DIAC offical report though - it is due sometime in August 2012
> 
> Only top 90 ranked EOI got invite so far for 189


90!!! how is it possible to get 90 points!? how many people are they? what should we do? this is not fare. i could have lodge before 1 july 2012


----------



## Kostya

Julie1789 said:


> 90!!! how is it possible to get 90 points!? how many people are they? what should we do? this is not fare. i could have lodge before 1 july 2012


90 - it's a quantity of persons who got invitations (number was limited by DIAC).

They wrote on this forum and on POI that they had 75-80 points.

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## Julie1789

these 90 people were invited on 1st august to test skillselect software system . today diac issued the second part which was " substantially more" than 90 people! 

am I right?


----------



## Kostya

Julie1789 said:


> these 90 people were invited on 1st august to test skillselect software system . today diac issued the second part which was " substantially more" than 90 people!
> 
> am I right?


As far as I know, there was no second part today.


----------



## ShariqQamar

Julie1789 said:


> these 90 people were invited on 1st august to test skillselect software system . today diac issued the second part which was " substantially more" than 90 people!
> 
> am I right?


They are not inviting anyone today. They are allowing the applicants who got invitation to apply for the visa.

But since the system is malfunctioning. Therefore, applicants, who got invitation, can only apply after Monday.


----------



## Julie1789

thanks ! I was mistaken! thanks to all who have made this website!


----------



## Kostya

Julie1789 said:


> I received this yesterday:
> 
> _10 Aug 2012
> eLodgement Release
> *Electronic lodgement for points tested Skilled Migration and Business Innovation and Investment visa applications will be
> released on or around 11am on August 11 (AEST).*
> During this launch, we expect significant demand for use of these new products. This demand may result in temporary
> performance issues such as delays in page loading times and/or document attachment. Your patience during this period is
> appreciated.
> If you have received an invitation to apply for a visa, you will be able to begin lodging your visa application from this time
> using the Apply button on your SkillSelect account homepage._


They tell about system for lodging applications. Lodging of application could be done after invitation. These two processes are separate. So, this text doesn't mean invitation round announcement.


----------



## Julie1789

ShariqQamar said:


> They are not inviting anyone today. They are allowing the applicants who got invitation to apply for the visa.
> 
> But since the system is malfunctioning. Therefore, applicants, who got invitation, can only apply after Monday.


 You mean there has been only 90 invitations issued so far? IS THERE ANY CHANCE FOR points 65 FOR VISA 189?:confused2:


----------



## Kostya

Julie1789 said:


> You mean there has been only 90 invitations issued so far? IS THERE ANY CHANCE FOR points 65 FOR VISA 189?:confused2:


Depends on occupation, ceilings for that particular occupation, average level of applicants for that occupation.

Total amount for 189 for year is rather high. Somebody on this forum wrote that to fulfill the plan DIAC has to invite more than 3000 people each month. So, the situation will change shortly, scores level to be invited will fall for most occupations...

It's just my opinion of course.


----------



## Sobman72

I have a very unique scenario related to my age. I am going to be 40 on 15th of August. I have applied for SA SS on 3rd of July and documents were received by them on 9th of July, but still my application status is “Complete Set of Documents Received by Immigration SA Office”. The main problem is with my point total, it is 60 at the moment including SS. Now, I am afraid that after 15th August my application will be refused straightforward. As it is mentioned on the website “15.1.6 You have not met the required DIAC pass mark for the 190 / 489 visa subclasses (the current pass mark is 60 points). My question is about the date on which they calculate this pass mark, on the date of application or on the date they are assessing my application. Also I have submitted EOI on 1st of July and I have same question for invitation possibilities.

As a backup plan I am writing IELTS again on 1st Sep and will try to have 7 in each band to secure 10 point, but I am not sure they will accept it on my current application or I have to start from the scratch again.

Hope someone can provide an answer.

Regards,


----------



## thewall

Sobman72 said:


> I have a very unique scenario related to my age. I am going to be 40 on 15th of August. .... My question is about the date on which they calculate this pass mark, on the date of application or on the date they are assessing my application.
> 
> Hope someone can provide an answer.
> 
> Regards,



Its * 'Date of Invitation'* 

If your Invitation doesnt come by 15th August, u should expect to see drop of 5 points in total might disqualify your 190 but not 489 - i suppose.


----------



## Us-2-Aus

Julie1789 said:


> You mean there has been only 90 invitations issued so far? IS THERE ANY CHANCE FOR points 65 FOR VISA 189?:confused2:


I'm in the same boat. I put in an EOI in the 189 category with 65 points on July 1. Didn't get an invite yet and don't know how good my chances are to get an invite in the future...The DIAC has been really slow in publishing the reports and have not indicated when the second round of invitations will be sent out or how many 189 invites will be sent out in the second round? I guess we will just have to hold our horses and wait out to see what our chances are when more information is available.


----------



## Amigoes

*Vic SS outcome ???*

Hello,

I'm Mechanical Engineer from India and applied for Sub Class 190.

Any idea how long does it take for Vic SS ? 

I also think to apply for WA..my agent told me SS fees is 100A$......Any suggestions on WA SS chances for mechanical Engineer....
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


IELTS : 12th May (R:8.5, L:7, W:7, S:7.5- Overall 7.5) , EOI : 2nd of July : Skill Assessment : 31st of July , EOI update : 8th of Aug , Vic SS applied : 10th of Aug :ranger:


----------



## Rekha Raman

Amigoes said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm Mechanical Engineer from India and applied for Sub Class 190.
> 
> Any idea how long does it take for Vic SS ?
> 
> I also think to apply for WA..my agent told me SS fees is 100A$......Any suggestions on WA SS chances for mechanical Engineer....
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> IELTS : 12th May (R:8.5, L:7, W:7, S:7.5- Overall 7.5) , EOI : 2nd of July : Skill Assessment : 31st of July , EOI update : 8th of Aug , Vic SS applied : 10th of Aug :ranger:



I suggest you first chk if your job code is available with WA, there are a lot of job codes WA has removed as not available..

Rekha


----------



## Amigoes

Yes..........It is available.


----------



## Alex Young

auslover said:


> HI guys,
> 
> As the EOI process has already started so i am starting this thread where people can share , Their EOi filing status and issues.
> 
> I Filed EOI today with 60 points


How is the EOI system going?


----------



## Alex Young

Amigoes said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm Mechanical Engineer from India and applied for Sub Class 190.
> 
> Any idea how long does it take for Vic SS ?
> 
> I also think to apply for WA..my agent told me SS fees is 100A$......Any suggestions on WA SS chances for mechanical Engineer....
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> IELTS : 12th May (R:8.5, L:7, W:7, S:7.5- Overall 7.5) , EOI : 2nd of July : Skill Assessment : 31st of July , EOI update : 8th of Aug , Vic SS applied : 10th of Aug :ranger:


Vic SS will sure grant your application, just wait


----------



## prgopala

Alex Young said:


> Vic SS will sure grant your application, just wait


Agreed, but VIC takes 3 months to approve an SS. So if you r in a hurry i would suggest to apply for another SS if you can.


----------



## destinationaustralia

Amigoes said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm Mechanical Engineer from India and applied for Sub Class 190.
> 
> Any idea how long does it take for Vic SS ?
> 
> I also think to apply for WA..my agent told me SS fees is 100A$......Any suggestions on WA SS chances for mechanical Engineer....
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> IELTS : 12th May (R:8.5, L:7, W:7, S:7.5- Overall 7.5) , EOI : 2nd of July : Skill Assessment : 31st of July , EOI update : 8th of Aug , Vic SS applied : 10th of Aug :ranger:



Hi! Just inquisitive about your dateline. IELTS on 12 May and skill assessment completed on 31 July. That was real fast. If you don't mind, when did you apply for Skill Assessment? Mine is 02 May and still awaiting the assessment results.

Cheers!


----------



## RayZor

Hello All,

A Progress Update.

Today I received an email from DIAC. On the SkSe homepage, under Action it says "Apply Visa" for 186 & 187. There has been no change for 189 & 190.

I spoke to a DIAC member in Sydney Town Hall DownUnder Expo last month and he advised me to apply for 186,187,189,190 visas. *Does this mean if I don't apply for a 186 or 187 that my 2 EOI chances are used up?* My preference is to apply for a 189 visa even though it's got a longer processing time. 

I have not got a nomination from an approved Australian employer so can't apply for a 186 or 187anyway. *For this reason, should I change my EOI to just be for 189 & 190?*

I still don't really understand this new system!

To give others some feedback my points are 75 & 80 respectively and I am a Quantity Surveyor by profession.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## lindbergh

you can go the SA SS website and check application tracking system


I am repeating this question again and again but no one is answering that how you check the status of your application? is there much room for the statement you mentioned in your comments...Is there any other page to check the status because mine is "Submitted"?[/QUOTE]


----------



## nav.mahajan

lindbergh said:


> you can go the SA SS website and check application tracking system
> 
> 
> I am repeating this question again and again but no one is answering that how you check the status of your application? is there much room for the statement you mentioned in your comments...Is there any other page to check the status because mine is "Submitted"?


[/QUOTE]

Buddy it will stay that only... till the time your application is not picked Immigration authorities.... For more info you can post your queries on the South australia state sponsorship thread....... 

Hope all will be answered over there....:ranger:


----------



## cy71_shyam

destinationaustralia said:


> Hi! Just inquisitive about your dateline. IELTS on 12 May and skill assessment completed on 31 July. That was real fast. If you don't mind, when did you apply for Skill Assessment? Mine is 02 May and still awaiting the assessment results.
> 
> Cheers!


Thats Case to Case basis.I applied ACS on 11th may and received it in 4 weeks.But had to write to the CO 2 times explaining him that i have all other docs ready and that only ACS is pending.I was also able to file for my 175 within JUNE.

What i suggest is write to the CO and ask him/her.This will solve the problem


----------



## Prabhashaki

RayZor said:


> Hello All,
> 
> A Progress Update.
> 
> Today I received an email from DIAC. On the SkSe homepage, under Action it says "Apply Visa" for 186 & 187. There has been no change for 189 & 190.
> 
> I spoke to a DIAC member in Sydney Town Hall DownUnder Expo last month and he advised me to apply for 186,187,189,190 visas. *Does this mean if I don't apply for a 186 or 187 that my 2 EOI chances are used up?* My preference is to apply for a 189 visa even though it's got a longer processing time.
> 
> I have not got a nomination from an approved Australian employer so can't apply for a 186 or 187anyway. *For this reason, should I change my EOI to just be for 189 & 190?*
> 
> I still don't really understand this new system!
> 
> To give others some feedback my points are 75 & 80 respectively and I am a Quantity Surveyor by profession.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ray


That mean after you get an invition????


----------



## Prabhashaki

RayZor said:


> Hello All,
> 
> A Progress Update.
> 
> Today I received an email from DIAC. On the SkSe homepage, under Action it says "Apply Visa" for 186 & 187. There has been no change for 189 & 190.
> 
> I spoke to a DIAC member in Sydney Town Hall DownUnder Expo last month and he advised me to apply for 186,187,189,190 visas. *Does this mean if I don't apply for a 186 or 187 that my 2 EOI chances are used up?* My preference is to apply for a 189 visa even though it's got a longer processing time.
> 
> I have not got a nomination from an approved Australian employer so can't apply for a 186 or 187anyway. *For this reason, should I change my EOI to just be for 189 & 190?*
> 
> I still don't really understand this new system!
> 
> To give others some feedback my points are 75 & 80 respectively and I am a Quantity Surveyor by profession.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ray


I see the same in my page but I didn't get any invitation related to 186 or 187.
Did u get any invitation? what the letter from Diac is for?


----------



## ksramanan

RayZor said:


> Hello All,
> 
> A Progress Update.
> 
> Today I received an email from DIAC. On the SkSe homepage, under Action it says "Apply Visa" for 186 & 187. There has been no change for 189 & 190.
> 
> I spoke to a DIAC member in Sydney Town Hall DownUnder Expo last month and he advised me to apply for 186,187,189,190 visas. *Does this mean if I don't apply for a 186 or 187 that my 2 EOI chances are used up?* My preference is to apply for a 189 visa even though it's got a longer processing time.
> 
> I have not got a nomination from an approved Australian employer so can't apply for a 186 or 187anyway. *For this reason, should I change my EOI to just be for 189 & 190?*
> 
> I still don't really understand this new system!
> 
> To give others some feedback my points are 75 & 80 respectively and I am a Quantity Surveyor by profession.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ray


This is really confusing. I also opted for 186 and 187 type of visas in my EOI application and today I noticed I have got 'Apply Visa' option available under them. When I click on them it requires a 'TRN' to proceed. 

I did apply for SS (Vic) in the first week of July and no response yet. 

This is really confusing and why have I got that 'Apply Visa' option available for me whereas no employer or state contacted me yet.


----------



## spin123

ksramanan said:


> This is really confusing. I also opted for 186 and 187 type of visas in my EOI application and today I noticed I have got 'Apply Visa' option available under them. When I click on them it requires a 'TRN' to proceed.
> 
> I did apply for SS (Vic) in the first week of July and no response yet.
> 
> This is really confusing and why have I got that 'Apply Visa' option available for me whereas no employer or state contacted me yet.


I too have the 'Apply Visa' option enable , though i do not have any invitation to apply for visa. I guess it does not have much relevance without the invitation.


----------



## chattri

Hi..

I have applied for 189 and 190 visa in my EOI as I dont have any Employer Nomination...
I got the VIC SS approval today..
I checked my EOI but there is no "Apply Visa" button there...
Is it that only people who have applied for 186 and 187 visa have received the invite to apply??

Neone who has recently received VIC SS and also got the invite from DIAC to apply for visa??


----------



## mysbm70

chattri said:


> Hi..
> 
> I have applied for 189 and 190 visa in my EOI as I dont have any Employer Nomination...
> I got the VIC SS approval today..
> I checked my EOI but there is no "Apply Visa" button there...
> Is it that only people who have applied for 186 and 187 visa have received the invite to apply??
> 
> Neone who has recently received VIC SS and also got the invite from DIAC to apply for visa??


Just be patient, inform Vic you have lodged EOI and wait for the invitation to come, I have Vic SS and lodged my EOI on July 6 and just received invitation yesterday.


----------



## chattri

mysbm70 said:


> Just be patient, inform Vic you have lodged EOI and wait for the invitation to come, I have Vic SS and lodged my EOI on July 6 and just received invitation yesterday.


You recd invitation from DIAC to apply for Visa??
How many points do you have??
After sending the EOI no to VIC do they send back any reply or email??
Does VIC send you the invitation to apply or does DIAC send you the same??


----------



## chattri

Hey one more question...
When we fill EOI and enter the IELTS score...the language ability is the lowest score that we have got in IELTS..

But if we see the TRF then its the average of all the 4 scores...
So DIAC will consider which score?? The one on the TRF or the one in EOI??

In IELTS my lowest score was 7.0 which EOI has taken..but overall my score is 8.0..
So will the points differ??


----------



## olan

chattri said:


> Hey one more question...
> When we fill EOI and enter the IELTS score...the language ability is the lowest score that we have got in IELTS..
> 
> But if we see the TRF then its the average of all the 4 scores...
> So DIAC will consider which score?? The one on the TRF or the one in EOI??
> 
> In IELTS my lowest score was 7.0 which EOI has taken..but overall my score is 8.0..
> So will the points differ??


EOI requires an 8 on ALL subject for you to be able to claim the 20 points.dont worry u have SS,so the points wont matter.you will get an invite irregardless of the points.congrats


----------



## mysbm70

chattri said:


> You recd invitation from DIAC to apply for Visa??
> How many points do you have??
> After sending the EOI no to VIC do they send back any reply or email??
> Does VIC send you the invitation to apply or does DIAC send you the same??


I have only 60 pts with Vic SS, so, at this early stage of new system, I would say that you are safe if you have SS. At first, we received no reply from Vic, after 2 weeks from my EOI lodged, my agent called up Vic for the invitation, and Vic explained that it's DIAC instruction to PAUSE the invitation, will resume only after Aug 11, then we got the invitation on Aug 13. As my EOI is earlier at Jul 6, so, I belief for those with SS, they are following the queue.

My agent told me DIAC sent the invitation, as my agent handle this for me, I'm not sure if Vic inform me for the invitation or not? May be some seniors can explain on this.


----------



## destinationaustralia

mysbm70 said:


> Just be patient, inform Vic you have lodged EOI and wait for the invitation to come, I have Vic SS and lodged my EOI on July 6 and just received invitation yesterday.


Congratulations and all the very best for the way ahead!

May I know your occupation? I have just been assessed positive by EA (it took 103 days) and wish to apply for Vic SS. Is there anything in particular to bear in mind while applying?
Also, if I may suggest, it would be a great guidance for others if you can mention your timeline signature.

Cheers!


----------



## mysbm70

destinationaustralia said:


> Congratulations and all the very best for the way ahead!
> 
> May I know your occupation? I have just been assessed positive by EA (it took 103 days) and wish to apply for Vic SS. Is there anything in particular to bear in mind while applying?
> Also, if I may suggest, it would be a great guidance for others if you can mention your timeline signature.
> 
> Cheers!


May I know how to put my timeline signature at bottom?


----------



## destinationaustralia

mysbm70 said:


> May I know how to put my timeline signature at bottom?


Go to USER CP Tab at the top of the page. Press USER CP.

Then on the left hand side find EDIT SIGNATURE under SETTINGS within the CONTROL PANEL.

Once you press on EDIT SIGNATURE the signature page will open up.

Now enter your details and press Save.


Cheers!


----------



## umairahmad

Hey!! Please tell me are there any Licensing/registration requirements for occupation 261112 - System Analyst. (for SA SS)????


----------



## ShariqQamar

umairahmad said:


> Hey!! Please tell me are there any Licensing/registration requirements for occupation 261112 - System Analyst. (for SA SS)????


No. There is no licensing/registration required.


----------



## nav.mahajan

ShariqQamar said:


> No. There is no licensing/registration required.


Did you get invite or not???????? I have seen only 1 invite from SA till not.....


----------



## ShariqQamar

No, I haven't get an invite. I have emailed SA Immigration. They have told me that 

"I've included the information below from the Immigration SA website, your application is currently in the queue waiting for nomination:

Immigration SA will only be able to nominate a limited number of state nomination applicants in July & August 2012.

This is due to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) setting a limit on the number of state nominations available during the first month of SkillSelect.

When Immigration SA has reached the state nomination limit for July & August, applications will still be processed (in date order). However, approved applicants will only be nominated through SkillSelect once DIAC has allocated additional state nomination places."


----------



## ShariqQamar

:clap2: Many many Congrats Nav.mahajan for the approval of your application.:clap2:


----------



## nav.mahajan

ShariqQamar said:


> :clap2: Many many Congrats Nav.mahajan for the approval of your application.:clap2:


Thanks Shariq..... It was much awaited..... now its time to meet everyone over there....


----------



## Prabhashaki

auslover said:


> Yes, i have recieved a invitation for 190 as i has SS from NSW .
> Currently, only a very limited invitations are sent out as the system is very very new.
> But, they will increase gradually .
> 
> How many points you got?


Hi, thanks for the reply. 
Congrats on ur success !!!!!!!11
I got 65 for 189 & 70 for 190 visa.
I submitted EOI on 1st July 2012. And after 2 weeks time I applied to WA too.
My profession is Accountant. After the acknowledgement from WA, I didn't receive any correspondance..Still doubt abt my situtation..


----------



## umairahmad

nav.mahajan said:


> Thanks Shariq..... It was much awaited..... now its time to meet everyone over there....



Many Many Congrats!! what was your point score???


----------



## umairahmad

nav.mahajan said:


> Did you get invite or not???????? I have seen only 1 invite from SA till not.....[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Hi... Please tell me what did you do with financial requirements???? do they require any proves??? and how much amount should be mentioned?


----------



## nav.mahajan

umairahmad said:


> nav.mahajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get invite or not???????? I have seen only 1 invite from SA till not.....[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Hi... Please tell me what did you do with financial requirements???? do they require any proves??? and how much amount should be mentioned?
> 
> 
> 
> Umair..... I have explained all these on the south Australia state sponsorship thread..... Hopefully you will find everything over there......
Click to expand...


----------



## Sobman72

Hi Everyone,

Today(15-Aug-2012), I got approval from SA SA, As there was no third line untill yesterday even today early morning, but now it is approved.

Today is my birthday, it is my 40th birthday and due to this I received an email from SkillSelect that:

"This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
Your EOI may have changed in eligibility or points score. This could be due to reaching an age milestone, or due to changes the regulations for a subclass you have expressed interest in."

The status of EOI is now as below:


Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)


Date of effect: 15/08/2012


The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 50 points


After above email I received SA SS approval.

I assume that due to age limitation, I will not be able to receive an invitation from skillselect till I again reach the level of 60 points. For that I need to pass IELTS with 7 each band to add 10 points again.

I am really confuse regarding the EOI and Invitation things now, how this will proceed in this situation.

SA SS will remain valid till my new IELTS results?? Should I suspend my EOI application till I receive my new IELTS result ?? I am afraid if I suspend SA may not be able to see my EOI for invitation... !!

What to do ?? help:confused2:

Regards,


----------



## auslover

Sobman72 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Today(15-Aug-2012), I got approval from SA SA, As there was no third line untill yesterday even today early morning, but now it is approved.
> 
> Today is my birthday, it is my 40th birthday and due to this I received an email from SkillSelect that:
> 
> "This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
> Your EOI may have changed in eligibility or points score. This could be due to reaching an age milestone, or due to changes the regulations for a subclass you have expressed interest in."
> 
> The status of EOI is now as below:
> 
> Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)
> 
> Date of effect: 15/08/2012
> 
> The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 50 points
> 
> After above email I received SA SS approval.
> 
> I assume that due to age limitation, I will not be able to receive an invitation from skillselect till I again reach the level of 60 points. For that I need to pass IELTS with 7 each band to add 10 points again.
> 
> I am really confuse regarding the EOI and Invitation things now, how this will proceed in this situation.
> 
> SA SS will remain valid till my new IELTS results?? Should I suspend my EOI application till I receive my new IELTS result ?? I am afraid if I suspend SA may not be able to see my EOI for invitation... !!
> 
> What to do ?? help:confused2:
> 
> Regards,


Hi , 

The best way would be to call SA and talk to them
About your case.
I have called them up on various ocassions , they are very cooprative and do the best they can .


----------



## littlevish

*Last Updated by showing wrong date in application page*

Friends,

I submitted my SA sponsorship application on August 3rd. After that I viewed my application few days back but I don't remember when. It was disabled and I did not do any change.

But today when I checked my application page, It is showing the status as "Submitted" and the Last updated as "13-Aug-2012".

Did anyone face this problem before? Could this be a problem? I hope they will consider the date submitted when processing

Regards,
littlevish


----------



## ShariqQamar

Can someone please help me with the following query?

Can I submit medical before applying to the visa (489 Processing time 6 months)? I know medicals are valid for a year. But, previously (before 1st July 2012) you cannot submit your medicals before lodging your application.


----------



## borntobeaussie

Dont worry it happens to me as well. I think there are still loads of issues with their application system. The date which changes is last updated, though u cannot update anything until it is submitted. I did not even receive an acknowledgement from them. I called them and they could find my application on their system


littlevish said:


> Friends,
> 
> I submitted my SA sponsorship application on August 3rd. After that I viewed my application few days back but I don't remember when. It was disabled and I did not do any change.
> 
> But today when I checked my application page, It is showing the status as "Submitted" and the Last updated as "13-Aug-2012".
> 
> Did anyone face this problem before? Could this be a problem? I hope they will consider the date submitted when processing
> 
> Regards,
> littlevish


----------



## nav.mahajan

ShariqQamar said:


> Can someone please help me with the following query?
> 
> Can I submit medical before applying to the visa (489 Processing time 6 months)? I know medicals are valid for a year. But, previously (before 1st July 2012) you cannot submit your medicals before lodging your application.


In the new system..... a person can submit the Meds only after the a Co is assigned in the new system..... CO will ask you for Meds... and will assign some ID to you for meds.... you have to get your meds done with that ID......


----------



## ShariqQamar

nav.mahajan said:


> In the new system..... a person can submit the Meds only after the a Co is assigned in the new system..... CO will ask you for Meds... and will assign some ID to you for meds.... you have to get your meds done with that ID......


Thanks Nav Mahajan


----------



## auslover

*190 filed*

Any one who has filed 190 visa can fill the following sheet:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc#gid=0


----------



## ausmsc

is anyone here, who has applied after 15July for SA SS(261313) and got approval?????


----------



## Rockron

So today I got my IETLS results (2nd time around) and I scored L:8.5 R:8.0 W:9 S:9 which gives me an extra 10 points (since last time I got 7.5 on reading  ). 

I updated my EOI today and my score is now *189: 75 points , 190: 80 points.*

I'm hoping the next round of invitations will be the real deal and I get an invitation. I should have a good chance now no?? :-\


----------



## tenten

@ Rockron - I am with you. I have similar points but have indicated only 190 for now. My occupation is on Schedule 2 (Medical laboratory technician-MLT). I have to sit an exam (and pass) before I can be classified as a Medical Scientist (MS) - an occupation on Schedule 1.

The fundamental issue is there are no states sponsoring MLT, several are sponsoring MS. In addition MLT is not eligible for 189. 

So as it stands I have good scores but a bad occupation. Should change soon enough.


----------



## Aadilnaeem

Is there gud chances for system analyst in SA


----------



## RR

Rockron said:


> So today I got my IETLS results (2nd time around) and I scored L:8.5 R:8.0 W:9 S:9 which gives me an extra 10 points (since last time I got 7.5 on reading  ).
> 
> I updated my EOI today and my score is now *189: 75 points , 190: 80 points.*
> 
> I'm hoping the next round of invitations will be the real deal and I get an invitation. I should have a good chance now no?? :-\


Congratz..


----------



## buddi

I submitted my EOI today with just 65 point for 189. My occupation, Materials Engineer, also has extremely low occupational ceiling of 120. I am not sure I would have a chance for invitation at all.


----------



## auslover

buddi said:


> I submitted my EOI today with just 65 point for 189. My occupation, Materials Engineer, also has extremely low occupational ceiling of 120. I am not sure I would have a chance for invitation at all.


Is your trade in any state's state Sponsership list,
If yea you can try to apply and get a SS .
A positive SS gives you a invite as well.


----------



## Prabhashaki

auslover said:


> Any one who has filed 190 visa can fill the following sheet:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc#gid=0


HI, I uploaded my detailed in to the sheet.
Does PCC mean Police clearance thing? Can we apply for that before getting a word from them?
I applied to WA and received an automatic acknowledgement. I tried to check if any link yo check the process of application. But couldn't find so far.


----------



## destinationaustralia

buddi said:


> I submitted my EOI today with just 65 point for 189. My occupation, Materials Engineer, also has extremely low occupational ceiling of 120. I am not sure I would have a chance for invitation at all.


Hi budi! Nice to meet you again on this Thread.
I think 65 is good enough for 189 especially unlike IT, I don't see many applicants (in fact none on this thread) with your occupation. So the competition would be less. That is good I presume. 

Cheers!


----------



## buddi

Hope what you are presuming is true. In the mean time, I am thinking about ways to improve my points as well. 



destinationaustralia said:


> Hi budi! Nice to meet you again on this Thread.
> I think 65 is good enough for 189 especially unlike IT, I don't see many applicants (in fact none on this thread) with your occupation. So the competition would be less. That is good I presume.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## buddi

It's a shame that no state sponsors for this occupation even though it is on the SOL1. With no or low demand for this occupation from both states and DIAC, I think it is likely to be removed next year in the SOL1. 





auslover said:


> Is your trade in any state's state Sponsership list,
> If yea you can try to apply and get a SS .
> A positive SS gives you a invite as well.


----------



## subhadipbose

buddi said:


> I submitted my EOI today with just 65 point for 189. My occupation, Materials Engineer, also has extremely low occupational ceiling of 120. I am not sure I would have a chance for invitation at all.


Hey buddy how did you come to know about the occupation ceiling ?
It might be a good idea to check mone as well....please let me know the way to look for this.


----------



## subhadipbose

Friends !!
Can any one of you help me understand ...How to declare teh Financial Capacity ??
Do we need to provide any kind of documenttion to support it (If Yes then please guide me on that) OR its just the declaration in AUD. 
Now again is there a ratio on the savings/accumulations and assets ??

Thanks


----------



## auslover

Prabhashaki said:


> HI, I uploaded my detailed in to the sheet.
> Does PCC mean Police clearance thing? Can we apply for that before getting a word from them?
> I applied to WA and received an automatic acknowledgement. I tried to check if any link yo check the process of application. But couldn't find so far.


yes PCC is police clearance.

you can do it any time.


----------



## RR

subhadipbose said:


> Friends !!
> Can any one of you help me understand ...How to declare teh Financial Capacity ??
> Do we need to provide any kind of documenttion to support it (If Yes then please guide me on that) OR its just the declaration in AUD.
> Now again is there a ratio on the savings/accumulations and assets ??
> 
> Thanks


I guess, documentation is required only for NT(Northern Territory).


----------



## RR

subhadipbose said:


> Hey buddy how did you come to know about the occupation ceiling ?
> It might be a good idea to check mone as well....please let me know the way to look for this.


check this link... select occupation ceiling...

Skillselect


----------



## destinationaustralia

buddi said:


> Hope what you are presuming is true. In the mean time, I am thinking about ways to improve my points as well.


Yeah, that is a good idea. Do you have full 20 in IELTS. If not, try again. This is one possible way. Others which comes to my mind are spouse (5 points), NAATI -5 points etc. Anything else.

Cheers!


----------



## RayZor

Hi everyone,

I asked a question earlier this week but am still confused.

I have submitted an EOI for 186, 187, 189, 190. I have been invited to apply for 186 and 187 but I don't have an employer to nominate me.

Should I withdraw the EOI for 186 & 187? Or can I let them sit there available in case I find an employer willing to nominate me?

Or because these are available, are they affecting my 189 & 190 EOIs (the visas which I would prefer to qualify for)?

Thanks.


----------



## Ash Bans

Hi Frnds,
My question is this in State Sponsorship, how do they proceed? They analyze based on the facts you had given or they cross check with DIAC & then give approval as SS. 

thanks


----------



## Ash Bans

Hi,
I am working professional with 10 yrs exp in IT and degrees like MCA & MBA. 

[1] Shall I put independent application or go for state sponsorship? 
[2] which one would process fast? Can you give me idea of application processing time?

plz make ur sincere inputs,

regards


----------



## Ash Bans

Hi,
How's the job market in Australia for IT professionals now a days...????

thanks


----------



## auslover

Ash Bans said:


> Hi Frnds,
> My question is this in State Sponsorship, how do they proceed? They analyze based on the facts you had given or they cross check with DIAC & then give approval as SS.
> 
> thanks


States have their own migration websites where they give criteria how they give SS.


----------



## auslover

Ash Bans said:


> Hi,
> I am working professional with 10 yrs exp in IT and degrees like MCA & MBA.
> 
> [1] Shall I put independent application or go for state sponsorship?
> [2] which one would process fast? Can you give me idea of application processing time?
> 
> plz make ur sincere inputs,
> 
> regards


1 Putting a independent application or not depends on your current points.
2 State sponsored has higher priority and takes half the time of independent application.

that is 189 independent 1 year
190 application State sponsored 6 months

I hope you got your answers.


----------



## auslover

Ash Bans said:


> Hi,
> How's the job market in Australia for IT professionals now a days...????
> 
> thanks


I have heard the market is good.

You still can check on SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site


----------



## chattri

Hi evryone

I have got the invitation to apply for visa in 190 category through skillselect..
I would like to know that do we have to upload the documents again when we apply for visa or we just have to fill in the details??

Next I also want to know that like EOI can we fill in the details in visa application through skill select in steps or do we have to fill the application of visa in one go??

Thanks..


----------



## auslover

chattri said:


> Hi evryone
> 
> I have got the invitation to apply for visa in 190 category through skillselect..
> I would like to know that do we have to upload the documents again when we apply for visa or we just have to fill in the details??
> 
> Next I also want to know that like EOI can we fill in the details in visa application through skill select in steps or do we have to fill the application of visa in one go??
> 
> Thanks..


hi ,

Congratulations.

when we apply for visa we have to fill in the details and in the end after payment,
We upload the documents.

Yes, we can fill the details in steps it will be saved.
But , currently it is very slow and so u need to be patient when filling the form and uploading documents.


----------



## antonyvkj

*Happy to Join the Club*

Its been very useful thread, happy to see all your experiences.. 

I also wanted to share my exp..., I have submitted by EOI too for 189. I will post with my updates....


----------



## Prabhashaki

auslover said:


> yes PCC is police clearance.
> 
> you can do it any time.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Ash Bans

Thanks buddy,
I would be part of this pool very soon. 

[1] Have you applied yourself or thro' some agent? What do you advise on this? 
[2] Will work experience with small company matter with DIAC or they give equal weightage like exp of IT companies. As I am working with IT department of trading company though its an Indian MNC.

can I send PM you for further guidance?

regards


----------



## Ash Bans

Thanks buddy,
I would be part of this pool very soon.

[1] Have you applied yourself or thro' some agent? What do you advise on this?
[2] Will work experience with small company matter with DIAC or they give equal weightage like exp of IT companies. As I am working with IT department of trading company though its an Indian MNC.

can I send PM you for further guidance?

regards


----------



## Fatal_milk

*Chances of Invitation with 75 points*

Hi All,

This is my first post to this forum. I have submitted my EOI today with a total of 75 points for the independent visa category and 80 points for state sponsorship 

My occupation code is analyst programmer. Unfortunately I missed the 5 yr offshore work experience milestone by a few days and I am missing 5 extra points to take my total to 80 and 85.

My breakup is as follows:
Age = 30
Degree + experience = 25
IELTS = 20 ( W8 R8.5 S8.5 L8)

I would like the forums opinion on the chances of an invitation for a total of 75 points. Also should I apply for a SS? If the points on my independent visa are sufficient I would prefer not to have the location limitation enforced by a SS.

I currently live and work in Sydney on a 457 visa and if I need to apply for a SS it would be to NSW. 

What would the forum suggest in my case?

Thanks!


----------



## prgopala

Fatal_milk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post to this forum. I have submitted my EOI today with a total of 75 points for the independent visa category and 80 points for state sponsorship
> 
> My occupation code is analyst programmer. Unfortunately I missed the 5 yr offshore work experience milestone by a few days and I am missing 5 extra points to take my total to 80 and 85.
> 
> My breakup is as follows:
> Age = 30
> Degree + experience = 25
> IELTS = 20 ( W8 R8.5 S8.5 L8)
> 
> I would like the forums opinion on the chances of an invitation for a total of 75 points. Also should I apply for a SS? If the points on my independent visa are sufficient I would prefer not to have the location limitation enforced by a SS.
> 
> I currently live and work in Sydney on a 457 visa and if I need to apply for a SS it would be to NSW.
> 
> What would the forum suggest in my case?
> 
> Thanks!


Go ahead and apply for NSW SS. You should get a positive SS from NSW. Then 190 should be very easy for you.


----------



## thewall

RayZor said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I asked a question earlier this week but am still confused.
> 
> I have submitted an EOI for 186, 187, 189, 190. I have been invited to apply for 186 and 187 but I don't have an employer to nominate me.
> 
> Should I withdraw the EOI for 186 & 187? Or can I let them sit there available in case I find an employer willing to nominate me?
> 
> Or because these are available, are they affecting my 189 & 190 EOIs (the visas which I would prefer to qualify for)?
> 
> Thanks.



I think they have activated "Apply VISA" button for us who expressed interest in 186/187. However, I dont see it there for 457. I dont have any invitation from any employer so far


----------



## gemaltu

Sobman72 said:


> Yes, you can apply for 190 with out having SS approval. But afterwords you have to apply separately for the SS to the selected state. If you select any(state) then you have to wait till any state chose you for the nomination.
> 
> For example, I don't have SS approval, but I appled for EOI for 190, selected SA for state nomination, then I have appled for SS for SA on their website, one more thing you need to provide the EOI number at the time on request of SS.
> 
> Hope this will help.


dear,

my ielts is on 25th,can i apply eoi without ielts

????


----------



## auslover

gemaltu said:


> dear,
> 
> my ielts is on 25th,can i apply eoi without ielts
> 
> ????


Sorry , IELTS and skill assesment are required for EOI.


----------



## pnk

Dear Freinds,
is work experiance counted from the day we apply for EOI or from the time we get invitation?


----------



## auslover

pnk said:


> Dear Freinds,
> is work experiance counted from the day we apply for EOI or from the time we get invitation?


As per booklet 6 of DIAC till the time one gets a invite


----------



## pnk

auslover said:


> As per booklet 6 of DIAC till the time one gets a invite


Thank you so much for your reply.

How do i answer the follwing while filling EOI?

1.How many family members? ( does it include spouse + children)

2.Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?
it should be yes ( if spouse included )


----------



## auslover

pnk said:


> Thank you so much for your reply.
> 
> How do i answer the follwing while filling EOI?
> 
> 1.How many family members? ( does it include spouse + children)
> 
> 2.Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?
> it should be yes ( if spouse included )


I am single applicant so i cannot answer this accurately.

I think other people can comment


----------



## catmonkey

EOI submitted today , computer Network Engineer. 75 points. Eagerly waiting the next round of invitations.


----------



## plutology

*2 EOIs*

Guys,

I've submitted 2 EOIs for 2 jobs and 2 state sponsorships.

Will I get penalised?


----------



## nav.mahajan

pnk said:


> Thank you so much for your reply.
> 
> How do i answer the follwing while filling EOI?
> 
> 1.How many family members? ( does it include spouse + children)
> 
> 2.Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?
> it should be yes ( if spouse included )


Family composition of your immediate family... That doesn't include ur parents and siblings.... 
If your wife n children wil be acompanying u... Then you have to click yes

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## nav.mahajan

plutology said:


> Guys,
> 
> I've submitted 2 EOIs for 2 jobs and 2 state sponsorships.
> 
> Will I get penalised?


Right now it's not sure what could be the consequences.... But diac has mentioned that a person should enter one EOI....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## RR

gemaltu said:


> dear,
> 
> my ielts is on 25th,can i apply eoi without ielts
> 
> ????


nope... u cannot submit EOI without IELTS because the points will be calculated on the scores u secured in it.


----------



## Sahrear

Hi all,
I was wondering, August is coming to the end.. but there is no report published yet in skillselect site let alone possible 2nd round of invitation in August.

Does anyone have any clue?


----------



## Prabhashaki

Sahrear said:


> Hi all,
> I was wondering, August is coming to the end.. but there is no report published yet in skillselect site let alone possible 2nd round of invitation in August.
> 
> Does anyone have any clue?



I too have the same thinking in my mind.
wanted to ask the same from you guys who have thorough understanding about the process..
I have 65 marks for 189 & 70 for 190.
Do you guys think that it is wise for me to keep hopes based on my marks ?

Is DIAC take about one year to process visa still under skill select?
I am worrying bcoz I am going to loose some marks due to timing..

It seems applicants within Ausi who are in different other categories getting invitations fastly ..Am I correct, just mentioned becoz I saw some guys in 475 had invitations..


----------



## Prabhashaki

Sahrear said:


> Hi all,
> I was wondering, August is coming to the end.. but there is no report published yet in skillselect site let alone possible 2nd round of invitation in August.
> 
> Does anyone have any clue?



I too have the same thinking in my mind.
wanted to ask the same from you guys who have thorough understanding about the process..
I have 65 marks for 189 & 70 for 190.
Do you guys think that it is wise for me to keep hopes based on my marks ?

Is DIAC take about one year to process visa still under skill select?
I am worrying bcoz I am going to loose some marks due to timing..

It seems applicants within Ausi who are in different other categories getting invitations fastly ..Am I correct, just mentioned becoz I saw some guys in 475 had invitations..


----------



## subhadipbose

auslover said:


> Any one who has filed 190 visa can fill the following sheet:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc#gid=0


Sorry Friend !!!
Somehow this spreadsheet is not opening for me


----------



## ashish.kundan

Prabhashaki said:


> I too have the same thinking in my mind.
> wanted to ask the same from you guys who have thorough understanding about the process..
> I have 65 marks for 189 & 70 for 190.
> Do you guys think that it is wise for me to keep hopes based on my marks ?
> 
> Is DIAC take about one year to process visa still under skill select?
> I am worrying bcoz I am going to loose some marks due to timing..
> 
> It seems applicants within Ausi who are in different other categories getting invitations fastly ..Am I correct, just mentioned becoz I saw some guys in 475 had invitations..


They are processing request on priority basis. Please refer below link where they have defined priority.
Client Service Charter
Yes, 475 has higher priority than 190


----------



## Prabhashaki

ashish.kundan said:


> They are processing request on priority basis. Please refer below link where they have defined priority.
> Client Service Charter
> Yes, 475 has higher priority than 190




Thanks a lot..so it will take minimum of 1 year for 189 & 6 months for 190..!!!


----------



## antonyvkj

Prabhashaki said:


> Thanks a lot..so it will take minimum of 1 year for 189 & 6 months for 190..!!!


I think with Skillselect in place, it shouldn't take that long... we have to wait and see for the first guys to get the VISA.


----------



## thewall

Prabhashaki said:


> I too have the same thinking in my mind.
> wanted to ask the same from you guys who have thorough understanding about the process..
> I have 65 marks for 189 & 70 for 190.
> Do you guys think that it is wise for me to keep hopes based on my marks ?
> 
> Is DIAC take about one year to process visa still under skill select?
> I am worrying bcoz I am going to loose some marks due to timing..
> 
> It seems applicants within Ausi who are in different other categories getting invitations fastly ..Am I correct, just mentioned becoz I saw some guys in 475 had invitations..


u shud be aware of a few things, that i see a bit mixed up above

1. Processing time is indicative service standard only from date of Lodged application eg, 12 month from when u lodge 189, 6 months from u lodge 190 or 489. (assuming all your required docs received by DIAC)

2. Once u get invite, your point is frozen - no matter when u Apply within Invitation validity of 2 months.

3. 475 *is not *one of those in SKILLSELECT, this is Provisional visa subclass in previous system.

Hope it helps


----------



## skv1983

Hi,

I want to apply for national police check on afp website there is an online application form that asks for purpose type and purpose of check.

Could you please help me in knowing what should I select n those drop downs ?


----------



## RayZor

I have been invited to apply for 186 and 187 but I don't have an employer to nominate me.

Should I withdraw the EOI for 186 & 187? Or can I let them sit there available in case I find an employer willing to nominate me?

Or because these are available, are they affecting my 189 & 190 EOIs (the visas which I would prefer to qualify for)?

Thanks.
Ray


----------



## KaKu

My dilemma:

Once I got my skills assessed, I immediately applied for 189 EOI. Subsequently I enquired about State Sponsorship options and have applied for VIC SS. 

Should I let my 189 EOI stay as it is and wait for SS approval befor submitting a new EOI/ updating the 189 one or would it be better to lodge 190 EOI right now itself and update it later with SS if granted ?

Please advise.


----------



## destinationaustralia

Hi friends,

For the The Education History part of the EOI, does one need to fill in details right from matriculation onward or a Degree Level would be sufficient. kindly advice. I ask this because 10th/12th level is not given in the drop down menu.

Thanks


----------



## destinationaustralia

Hi friends,

For the The Education History part of the EOI, does one need to fill in details right from matriculation onward or a Degree Level would be sufficient. kindly advice. I ask this because 10th/12th level is not given in the drop down menu.

Thanks


----------



## borntobeaussie

bachelor onwards destination.10th and 12th are not a requirement


destinationaustralia said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> For the The Education History part of the EOI, does one need to fill in details right from matriculation onward or a Degree Level would be sufficient. kindly advice. I ask this because 10th/12th level is not given in the drop down menu.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## destinationaustralia

borntobeaussie said:


> bachelor onwards destination.10th and 12th are not a requirement


Thanks buddy Actually already applied, was re-confirming.

Cheers!


----------



## RR

KaKu said:


> My dilemma:
> 
> Once I got my skills assessed, I immediately applied for 189 EOI. Subsequently I enquired about State Sponsorship options and have applied for VIC SS.
> 
> Should I let my 189 EOI stay as it is and wait for SS approval befor submitting a new EOI/ updating the 189 one or would it be better to lodge 190 EOI right now itself and update it later with SS if granted ?
> 
> Please advise.


For VIC SS, it is not mandatory to submit your EOI before SS Approval. So let your EOI stay as it is ... 189.


----------



## Saurabh27

Hi All,

I just joined this forum and it is indeed helpful. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------

ANZSCO: 261314 (Software Tester)| ACS : + Oct 2011 | IELTS : 5 Nov 2011; L 9 R 8 W 6.5 S 7 O 7.5 | SA SS : Applied on 26 july ; Status : Submitted


----------



## Saurabh27

*New member*

Hi All,

I just joined this forum and it is indeed helpful. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------

ANZSCO: 261314 (Software Tester)| ACS : + Oct 2011 | IELTS : 5 Nov 2011; L 9 R 8 W 6.5 S 7 O 7.5 | SA SS : Applied on 26 july ; Status : Submitted


----------



## Saurabh27

There is a bug in the South Australia immigration website, updated date is changed to current even when the application is simply viewed after submitting and not edited or resubmitted. Although the reference number remains the same. Please reply, if anyone else faced the same problem.


-------------------------------------------------------------------

ANZSCO: 261314 (Software Tester)| ACS : + Oct 2011 | IELTS : 5 Nov 2011; L 9 R 8 W 6.5 S 7 O 7.5 | SA SS : Applied on 26 july ; Status : Submitted


----------



## adc14

do you think so?...

we already got sa ss approval last aug. 16, and now we again received an email from south australia stating that my application refused due to not meeting the required points of 60 prior state nomination application. 

at first, it was also refused due to financial capacity. as per our agent, she completed all the required information but when we got the first evaluation, they said that the financial portion was empty... so our agent emailed sa and later on approved...


----------



## Tas Burrfoot

RenovatoR said:


> For VIC SS, it is not mandatory to submit your EOI before SS Approval. So let your EOI stay as it is ... 189.


Would you know if such is the case as well for NSW?

THanks bud!!


----------



## Us-2-Aus

*Breaking News on the first Skillselect report!*



Us-2-Aus said:


> I'm in the same boat. I put in an EOI in the 189 category with 65 points on July 1. Didn't get an invite yet and don't know how good my chances are to get an invite in the future...The DIAC has been really slow in publishing the reports and have not indicated when the second round of invitations will be sent out or how many 189 invites will be sent out in the second round? I guess we will just have to hold our horses and wait out to see what our chances are when more information is available.


Finally Some Good News for all those who have been waiting:

Breaking News on the first Skillselect report (as posted at the DIAC Twitter account)

SkillSelect BREAKING: details of first visa categories, scores & other information due for release w/c Aug 27 :clap2:


----------



## ashish.kundan

Us-2-Aus said:


> Finally Some Good News for all those who have been waiting:
> 
> Breaking News on the first Skillselect report (as posted at the DIAC Twitter account)
> 
> SkillSelect BREAKING: details of first visa categories, scores & other information due for release w/c Aug 27 :clap2:


Could you please share report?


----------



## Rekha Raman

Us-2-Aus said:


> Finally Some Good News for all those who have been waiting:
> 
> Breaking News on the first Skillselect report (as posted at the DIAC Twitter account)
> 
> SkillSelect BREAKING: details of first visa categories, scores & other information due for release w/c Aug 27 :clap2:


Is the skillselect updated already or will be done on 27th ??


----------



## Rekha Raman

Rekha Raman said:


> Is the skillselect updated already or will be done on 27th ??


or please share the link ..


----------



## chattri

Rekha Raman said:


> or please share the link ..


Skillselect is still not updated...Mayb they'l update on 27th


----------



## opfian

Is there any possibility that I can edit my submitted application for South Australia SS or delete it and make a new application?

I want to put more details to one section.


----------



## Sahrear

The source is Ms. Sandi Logan's tweet as below, she is national communication manager at DIAC and tweets news from DIAC.

SkillSelect BREAKING: details of first visa categories, scores & other information due for release w/c Aug 27 at http://t.co/XuF1wyts -- Sandi Logan (@SandiHLogan)


----------



## ausmsc

If i get job offer from the employer of South Australia or any other state. Will it helps to make application more stronger?


----------



## Rekha Raman

Sahrear said:


> The source is Ms. Sandi Logan's tweet as below, she is national communication manager at DIAC and tweets news from DIAC.
> 
> SkillSelect BREAKING: details of first visa categories, scores & other information due for release w/c Aug 27 at SkillSelect -- Sandi Logan (@SandiHLogan)


Hi Sahrear,

thanks for the link, but sorry its directing to skill select and i didnt find updates :confused2: would it be possible for you to paste the same here... pls


----------



## prgopala

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Sahrear,
> 
> thanks for the link, but sorry its directing to skill select and i didnt find updates :confused2: would it be possible for you to paste the same here... pls


The details will be posted w/c (week commencing) Aug 27th i.e. on monday.


----------



## Sahrear

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Sahrear,
> 
> thanks for the link, but sorry its directing to skill select and i didnt find updates :confused2: would it be possible for you to paste the same here... pls


Hi Rekha,
It was same with me and was directing to skillselect site with no updates. So st this moment the source is the tweet only by her. 

Usually she tweets the communications from DIAC so I'm pretty sure about this one too. Don't worry lets wait till 27th.


----------



## Rekha Raman

Sahrear said:


> Hi Rekha,
> It was same with me and was directing to skillselect site with no updates. So st this moment the source is the tweet only by her.
> 
> Usually she tweets the communications from DIAC so I'm pretty sure about this one too. Don't worry lets wait till 27th.


ya sure, anyidea about when the second round of invites for aug going to be as updated by them.. as its only 5biz days left


----------



## Us-2-Aus

Rekha Raman said:


> ya sure, anyidea about when the second round of invites for aug going to be as updated by them.. as its only 5biz days left


Looks like there probably will not be a second round in August as we are already approaching the end of the month. We will have to wait till the Skillselect report is published on the 27th to get a better idea of what the future holds. I hope the DIAC issues a bigger round of 189 invitations in Sep and I hope its as early as Sep 1. With only 65 points for the 189 visa, I'm not sure how bright my chances are for the second round...Fingers Crossed x


----------



## olan

Tas Burrfoot said:


> Would you know if such is the case as well for NSW?
> 
> THanks bud!!


hi tas burrfoot! nice to see a fellow pinoy here regarding your question, once NSW approves ur SS,they will send an email asking for your EOI no. you can then update your EOI and click on the 190 button,and the corresponding state (NSW). whats ur application status btw? im now waiting for the letter from NSW,but theyve contacted me already asking for my EOI number for nomination.hoping 4 the best


----------



## Rekha Raman

Us-2-Aus said:


> Looks like there probably will not be a second round in August as we are already approaching the end of the month. We will have to wait till the Skillselect report is published on the 27th to get a better idea of what the future holds. I hope the DIAC issues a bigger round of 189 invitations in Sep and I hope its as early as Sep 1. With only 65 points for the 189 visa, I'm not sure how bright my chances are for the second round...Fingers Crossed x


same thoughts on second round of invites in august, but its still fine as already got my ss approved whenever they are sending the second invites..

As per their updates and the bench mark points invited in first round was above 70.. however I am sure it would be ascending order so ur turn would come very soon, it may also be in second round as WA guys confirmed there are no restrictions on processing now, its already published its purely first come first serve basis, so I bet u would be on list for second invite.. ALL THE BEST !!


----------



## ShariqQamar

I am applying to DIAC for visa. First of all I have filled all the detail information. Then I have paid the fees. And now, I am attaching all the documents. 

These documents also includes the following. Now, I want to make sure that whether these documents will be needed in my case (489 State Sponsored)

(1) Family Tree
(2) Bank Statement (Personal)
(3) Share Certificate
(4) School Leaving Certificate
(5) Form 1100 State Nomination Form
(6) Form 1281 Australian Value Statement
(7) Form 1282 Australian Value Statement (For Temporary Visa Holders)
(8) Photographs (Passport Size)
(9) Photographs (Others)
(10) Invitation Evidence of
(11) Address - Residential Evidence of (Utility Bills)
(12) Employment (Payslip)
(13) Employment (Tax Certificates)
(14) Employment (Promotion Letters)
(15) Employment (Resume)


----------



## fly_aus

Guys, what should be filed first? EOI or State Sponsorship? Please suggest


----------



## ShariqQamar

fly_aus said:


> Guys, what should be filed first? EOI or State Sponsorship? Please suggest


EOI first and then state. Since every state has different procedure. You have to apply to SS separately.


----------



## oz2356

fly_aus said:


> Guys, what should be filed first? EOI or State Sponsorship? Please suggest


I think EOI to be filed first since most of the states ask for EOI number during filling state sponsorship application, i think state use provided EOI ID to inform DIAC about SS outcome and DIAC trigger invitation process on positive state sponsorship outcome. Hope this help. EOI is very simple form.


----------



## Rekha Raman

ausmsc said:


> If i get job offer from the employer of South Australia or any other state. Will it helps to make application more stronger?


yes it will clear all your hurdles and qualify you for employer sponsored visa ... its straight visa without any tension of rejection..

Hope this helps

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman

fly_aus said:


> Guys, what should be filed first? EOI or State Sponsorship? Please suggest


Its EOI, as no state will accept your application without ur EOI # and some SS application first step to start your application itself is EOI..

Hope this helps.


----------



## 169399

fly_aus said:


> Guys, what should be filed first? EOI or State Sponsorship? Please suggest


After the EOI is submitted, State Sponsorship can be applied by referencing the EOI.

Good Luck!


----------



## brahmgupta

fly_aus said:


> Guys, what should be filed first? EOI or State Sponsorship? Please suggest


First you have to file for EOI.. Same EOI number will be used while filing for SS..

--
Best of luck


----------



## thewall

SKILLSELECT : 1st report is *here* ?


----------



## Prass2012

Rekha Raman said:


> ya sure, anyidea about when the second round of invites for aug going to be as updated by them.. as its only 5biz days left


I dont see the link active yet.. any info about the points cut off? 

regards


----------



## Prass2012

ShariqQamar said:


> EOI first and then state. Since every state has different procedure. You have to apply to SS separately.


Please clarify: the EOI website indicates, government and state will check for sponsors themselves. after applying EOI, should I apply for state sponsorship separatley?


----------



## Sahrear

Dear All,

From my first look at the report at SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 August 2012 Results and the skillselect activity summary in http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/pdf/skillselect-activity-summary-july-2012.pdf my observations are:

1. The lowest point score invited for 190 is 75 from the EOI submitted till 18/07/2012. The point came down to 75 for first 90 invites.

2. To send only 90 invites point came down to 75. Therefore hopefully it will come down to 60/65 within next few months. Because I saw somewhere they have planned to send 30K~40K immigration for 2012-2013.

3. Surprisingly UK is the third largest EOI submitted country after India & China. I thought UK is a great place to live as well.

Please let me know others views/observations based on reports mentioned above in this post - that is the latest report from SkillSelect.

Kind regards,
Sahrear


----------



## Sahrear

*1st report observations*

Dear All,

From my first look at the report at SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 August 2012 Results and the skillselect activity summary in http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/pdf/skillselect-activity-summary-july-2012.pdf my observations are:

1. The lowest point score invited for 190 is 75 from the EOI submitted till 18/07/2012. The point came down to 75 for first 90 invites.

2. To send only 90 invites point came down to 75. Therefore hopefully it will come down to 60/65 within next few months. Because I saw somewhere they have planned to send 30K~40K immigration for 2012-2013.

3. Surprisingly UK is the third largest EOI submitted country after India & China. I thought UK is a great place to live as well.

Please let me know others views/observations based on reports mentioned above in this post - that is the latest report from SkillSelect.

Kind regards,
Sahrear


----------



## ShariqQamar

Do I need to submit Police Clearance Certificate before/with the Visa application or after when I will be asked?


----------



## nav.mahajan

ShariqQamar said:


> Do I need to submit Police Clearance Certificate before/with the Visa application or after when I will be asked?


Shariq it can be given before or after CO allocation...... So you can apply for it.... even if Co will be allocated to your case.... If you don't have it in hand... you can get more time from CO for PCC.....


----------



## ShariqQamar

Thanks Nav Mahajan


----------



## Prabhashaki

Sahrear said:


> Dear All,
> 
> From my first look at the report at SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 August 2012 Results and the skillselect activity summary in http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/pdf/skillselect-activity-summary-july-2012.pdf my observations are:
> 
> 1. The lowest point score invited for 190 is 75 from the EOI submitted till 18/07/2012. The point came down to 75 for first 90 invites.
> 
> 2. To send only 90 invites point came down to 75. Therefore hopefully it will come down to 60/65 within next few months. Because I saw somewhere they have planned to send 30K~40K immigration for 2012-2013.
> 
> 3. Surprisingly UK is the third largest EOI submitted country after India & China. I thought UK is a great place to live as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know others views/observations based on reports mentioned above in this post - that is the latest report from SkillSelect.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Sahrear



Hi,
Do you think that all who got 85/80 & 75 marks were invited? 
My assessment going to expire soon, and have 65 marks for 189. I still doubt if I will be selected for second round at least!!!
I too noticed somewhere that they are going to invite 30-40k during 12/13..and since the completed EOIs are 8000+ it seems there can be kind of chance. however depends on the points..many can submit EOIs with higher marks.then again my EOI will go down..that's the point..Anyway all the best for the second round for all who submitted EOIs


----------



## umairahmad

shariq!....... whats your points score?


----------



## oz2356

Prabhashaki said:


> Hi,
> Do you think that all who got 85/80 & 75 marks were invited?
> My assessment going to expire soon, and have 65 marks for 189. I still doubt if I will be selected for second round at least!!!
> I too noticed somewhere that they are going to invite 30-40k during 12/13..and since the completed EOIs are 8000+ it seems there can be kind of chance. however depends on the points..many can submit EOIs with higher marks.then again my EOI will go down..that's the point..Anyway all the best for the second round for all who submitted EOIs


Hi,
It is highly likely that point score dip to 65 in second round of invitations considering it touched 75 in very first round although no specific information was released about individual occupation performance. Still this is my wild guess.

I assume 65 points bracket probably the largest candidate pool and there the tie condition would matter most along with occupation ceiling. DIAC says " For clients who have the same level of points, the time at which they reached their current points score in that subclass (referred to as the visa status date) determines the order of invitation. EOIs with earlier visa status dates are invited before later status dates."
Good luck mate.


----------



## ShariqQamar

umairahmad said:


> shariq!....... whats your points score?


65 with 489 and 55 without 489


----------



## umairahmad

yar i have 60 and 65 for 189/190. 
can we chat on phone or messenger... if you dont mind??? your contact details???


----------



## Us-2-Aus

Rekha Raman said:


> same thoughts on second round of invites in august, but its still fine as already got my ss approved whenever they are sending the second invites..
> 
> As per their updates and the bench mark points invited in first round was above 70.. however I am sure it would be ascending order so ur turn would come very soon, it may also be in second round as WA guys confirmed there are no restrictions on processing now, its already published its purely first come first serve basis, so I bet u would be on list for second invite.. ALL THE BEST !!


Thanks and Congrats on your SS approval, Rekha! I'm really hoping for an invitation on Sep 1 too, but it remains to be seen if the invitations will go down to 65 points this time around...Don't know if they got a lot of new EOI's between July and now with 70 points and above....Awaiting anxiously for Sep 1 to see what happens


----------



## kitty12

what i find strange is in their report, number of EOIs for 189 is only 2176, looks like if you choose 3 visa subclasses in your EOI, they count it as 3 separate EOIs, thus inflating the number.
If they issue 1000 invitations in the second round, pretty high chance some early 65pt-ers will get invited.


----------



## Us-2-Aus

kitty12 said:


> what i find strange is in their report, number of EOIs for 189 is only 2176, looks like if you choose 3 visa subclasses in your EOI, they count it as 3 separate EOIs, thus inflating the number.
> If they issue 1000 invitations in the second round, pretty high chance some early 65pt-ers will get invited.


I hope that is how they are counting the EOI's, since I have 65 points and have applied for the 189, 190, 186 and 457 visa. However, my real hopes are only from the 189 visa and with chances of a bigger round of invitations this time we might just lucky!


----------



## nohanaod

I am in the middle of the ocean and I urgently need your help. I submitted my EOI on July 26, 2012 and became eligible for the visa types Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (Subclass 187) (Permanent) and Business (Long Stay) (Subclass 457). Shortly, I think it is around August 10-13, the "Apply Visa" button for the Subclass 187 has become active. However, I didn't receive any invitation letter to the personal email I supplied during submission of my EOI either from an employer or a state.

Just I am simply sitting and waiting for unknown for the past 2 weeks since the “Apply Visa” button has become active. I am confused of what to do. Should I start the visa application for the activated 187 category only for the “Apply Visa” button is activation or wait for invitation letter to my email? Thank you very much.


----------



## kitty12

nohanaod said:


> I am in the middle of the ocean and I urgently need your help. I submitted my EOI on July 26, 2012 and became eligible for the visa types Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (Subclass 187) (Permanent) and Business (Long Stay) (Subclass 457). Shortly, I think it is around August 10-13, the "Apply Visa" button for the Subclass 187 has become active. However, I didn't receive any invitation letter to the personal email I supplied during submission of my EOI either from an employer or a state.
> 
> Just I am simply sitting and waiting for unknown for the past 2 weeks since the “Apply Visa” button has become active. I am confused of what to do. Should I start the visa application for the activated 187 category only for the “Apply Visa” button is activation or wait for invitation letter to my email? Thank you very much.


I think that button become active for everyone showing interest in those visas in their EOI. You will need to be sponsored by an employer first before you can proceed with visa application.


----------



## Sahrear

Prabhashaki said:


> Hi,
> Do you think that all who got 85/80 & 75 marks were invited?
> My assessment going to expire soon, and have 65 marks for 189. I still doubt if I will be selected for second round at least!!!
> I too noticed somewhere that they are going to invite 30-40k during 12/13..and since the completed EOIs are 8000+ it seems there can be kind of chance. however depends on the points..many can submit EOIs with higher marks.then again my EOI will go down..that's the point..Anyway all the best for the second round for all who submitted EOIs


Hi,
I think all of us with 65 marks still have a good chance because the points came down quickly according to their report. But your concern is right if more people apply with higher point then not sure about the consequences.


----------



## thewall

Sahrear said:


> Hi,
> I think all of us with 65 marks still have a good chance because the points came down quickly according to their report. But your concern is right if more people apply with higher point then not sure about the consequences.



It will depend on how many Invites they release. eg. if 1000 invites given to 189, then I think even some early July 60 score will also qualify.


----------



## olan

hi everyone! waiting game is over..just received an invite to apply for a 190 with 75 points! goodluck to those who are still waiting and dont lose hope


----------



## prgopala

olan said:


> hi everyone! waiting game is over..just received an invite to apply for a 190 with 75 points! goodluck to those who are still waiting and dont lose hope


Congrats Olan. Which State?


----------



## Rekha Raman

Us-2-Aus said:


> Thanks and Congrats on your SS approval, Rekha! I'm really hoping for an invitation on Sep 1 too, but it remains to be seen if the invitations will go down to 65 points this time around...Don't know if they got a lot of new EOI's between July and now with 70 points and above....Awaiting anxiously for Sep 1 to see what happens


No worries ur prayers will be answered dont worry....

Got my invitation today.. ray: 

Rekha


----------



## olan

prgopala said:


> Congrats Olan. Which State?


Tnx! NSW. i havent received the NSW acceptance mail yet, but theyve emailed me 7 days ago asking me for my EOI number. they must have nominated me then.


----------



## prgopala

olan said:


> Tnx! NSW. i havent received the NSW acceptance mail yet, but theyve emailed me 7 days ago asking me for my EOI number. they must have nominated me then.


Oh ok. They send out post actually. They will send you the same form 1, last page i guess ( the last page is for office use) which you had sent them at the time of applying. It will have information filled up by the NSW officer and stamped by them.
I think you need to sign the same, scan and send it back to them by email. 
You can do it whenever you get the post. In the meanwhile since you have the invitation you can go ahead and apply for Visa.
Good luck.


----------



## ShariqQamar

Is there any contact details of DIAC? any Email Addresses or Telephone Number?


----------



## honsq90

Hi all!

Submitted an EOI for 189 with 60 points on 15/08/2012. Pending my 2nd IELTS results (got R:7.5, W:8.0, S:7.5, L:8.5 the last time).

Figured I'd start following this forums as they have been very helpful.

Hopefully the range of scores that get invitations are increased as time goes!


----------



## tembelherif

honsq90 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Submitted an EOI for 189 with 60 points on 15/08/2012. Pending my 2nd IELTS results (got R:7.5, W:8.0, S:7.5, L:8.5 the last time).
> 
> Figured I'd start following this forums as they have been very helpful.
> 
> Hopefully the range of scores that get invitations are increased as time goes!


You have a great IELTS score and I am pretty sure that if you try to take one more time, you may score 8 above all sections.


----------



## honsq90

tembelherif said:


> You have a great IELTS score and I am pretty sure that if you try to take one more time, you may score 8 above all sections.


I certainly hope so! I find out next Friday.

That would push me to 70 points and is my only chance of scoring higher in the skills points test. I've been only been working for 21 months and will reach 3 years by Dec next year, which is when my 485 expires.


----------



## 169399

honsq90 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Submitted an EOI for 189 with 60 points on 15/08/2012. Pending my 2nd IELTS results (got R:7.5, W:8.0, S:7.5, L:8.5 the last time).
> 
> Figured I'd start following this forums as they have been very helpful.
> 
> Hopefully the range of scores that get invitations are increased as time goes!


Hello,

I am preparing for my IELTS currently and it would be really great if you could share some writing tips. I have took IELTS a year before and I score R-7.5 L-8.5 W-7 S-8.5. Writing is the only area which is causing turmoil. I need to get 8 (in all) to satisfy the 60 point requirement.

Hope you get your desired score soon. 

Regards

Prabhath


----------



## umairahmad

i have 60 and 65 points in 189/190 without ielts 7.0........... my ielts score is 
L:8.5 R:7.0 W:7.0 S:6.5
wot do ya people suggest? to take IELTS again or not?????

Already applied for SA SS...


----------



## 169399

umairahmad said:


> i have 60 and 65 points in 189/190 without ielts 7.0........... my ielts score is
> L:8.5 R:7.0 W:7.0 S:6.5
> wot do ya people suggest? to take IELTS again or not?????
> 
> Already applied for SA SS...


I strongly feel that you could bump up your score (atleast 0.5 in speaking) if you attempt it again.

Another 10 points will get you an invitation much faster.


----------



## umairahmad

but as far as SA SS is concerned, they will take my app into account when the processing date reaches my application submission date.............. if i improve my ielts rite now i will fall down the queue and Ceiling may reach for my occupation........ 261112.

On the other hand until SA has not decided on my app, i cant apply for 189... so even if i improve my ielts rite now..... i wont be benefited from it really soon..........

so what do you suggest in this case???? Either i should wait for SA SS, and if it is approved no need to repeat........... even if GOD Forbid it is refused then i will retake IELTS by that time ????? its really messy........... your suggestions please?????


----------



## umairahmad

can anybody please guide me on an issue.......... there is a difference of 6 months between the dates of birth of my two kids........ this mistake cannot be rectified very easily...........
does it make any problem in visa processing?????


----------



## tenten

olan said:


> hi everyone! waiting game is over..just received an invite to apply for a 190 with 75 points! goodluck to those who are still waiting and dont lose hope


Congratulations Olan! You are on your way to that prized PR visa.

May I know how long it took for you to get NSW SS?


----------



## Rekha Raman

umairahmad said:


> but as far as SA SS is concerned, they will take my app into account when the processing date reaches my application submission date.............. if i improve my ielts rite now i will fall down the queue and Ceiling may reach for my occupation........ 261112.
> 
> On the other hand until SA has not decided on my app, i cant apply for 189... so even if i improve my ielts rite now..... i wont be benefited from it really soon..........
> 
> so what do you suggest in this case???? Either i should wait for SA SS, and if it is approved no need to repeat........... even if GOD Forbid it is refused then i will retake IELTS by that time ????? its really messy........... your suggestions please?????


my suggestion is hold on till SA confirms the outcome of your application, have u tracked the status of ur application as they started to issue approvals, I am sure u wud get SS..so dont panick and waste any more money on ils.. wait as no immediate benefit in attempting ils rite now..


----------



## olan

tenten said:


> Congratulations Olan! You are on your way to that prized PR visa.
> 
> May I know how long it took for you to get NSW SS?


tnx! updated my timeline.. it took about 12 days for NSW nomination and another week for the invitation from skill select


----------



## plutology

honsq90 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Submitted an EOI for 189 with 60 points on 15/08/2012. Pending my 2nd IELTS results (got R:7.5, W:8.0, S:7.5, L:8.5 the last time).
> 
> Figured I'd start following this forums as they have been very helpful.
> 
> Hopefully the range of scores that get invitations are increased as time goes!


Where are you staying now? which city?


----------



## fly_aus

umairahmad , Isnt it possible to udpate in EOI right now? have you got an invite?


----------



## Rockron

I received an invite last night from NSW. Wasn't expecting it...now I'm all nervous lol Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## honsq90

plutology said:


> Where are you staying now? which city?


Sydney, NSW.


----------



## plutology

honsq90 said:


> Sydney, NSW.



I am from malaysia too


----------



## umairahmad

Can anybody comment.............

as per Spreadsheet people are usually getting SS response within 30 - 45 Days. 
But as per SA Website current processing date is still "09/07/2012"....... which should be at least 15/07/2012 or higher..........
aren't they updating their site regularly????? and we'll see a quick jump from 9th to somewhere 20th or higher?????


----------



## umairahmad

Rekha Raman said:


> my suggestion is hold on till SA confirms the outcome of your application, have u tracked the status of ur application as they started to issue approvals, I am sure u wud get SS..so dont panick and waste any more money on ils.. wait as no immediate benefit in attempting ils rite now..



Thankyou Rekha... my status at their site is still "Submitted" no idea when will it change, but according to the forum stats and spreadsheet it should change in september (a 30-45 Days time window for SS Approval).... lets hope for the best..........


----------



## subhadipbose

My spouse is going to accompany me while immigrating.
Please let me know what should I select for both the below questions while submitting my EOI :

1. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?*
Yes OR No


2. Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* 
Yes OR No


----------



## subhadipbose

Hello Friends !!
I am planning to apply for VIC SS so what do you think I should select for the following questions while submitting my EOI :

1. Preferred locations within Australia
In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from? * The State or Territory selected is under no obligation to contact the client.

2. Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?* 

This question will not affect eligibility for selected visa types in this EOI. This is only information to help Employers or State/Territory governments to search for relevant EOIs.

Yes OR No


----------



## opfian

umairahmad said:


> yar i have 60 and 65 for 189/190.
> can we chat on phone or messenger... if you dont mind??? your contact details???




Please add me on skype

Skype ID: opfian


----------



## subhadipbose

Sahrear said:


> Hi,
> I think all of us with 65 marks still have a good chance because the points came down quickly according to their report. But your concern is right if more people apply with higher point then not sure about the consequences.


Hello Sahrear,

Please let me know whether we need to submit the EOI first and then submit the VIC SS nomination ?


----------



## subhadipbose

olan said:


> Tnx! NSW. i havent received the NSW acceptance mail yet, but theyve emailed me 7 days ago asking me for my EOI number. they must have nominated me then.


Hello Olan,

I am planning to apply for VIC SS, can you please let me know whether we need to submit the EOI first even before submitting the VIC SS nomination application ?


----------



## Sahrear

subhadipbose said:


> Hello Sahrear,
> 
> Please let me know whether we need to submit the EOI first and then submit the VIC SS nomination ?


EOI first as VIC will ask for your EOI reference number while submitting.


----------



## auslover

subhadipbose said:


> Hello Friends !!
> I am planning to apply for VIC SS so what do you think I should select for the following questions while submitting my EOI :
> 
> 1. Preferred locations within Australia
> In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from? * The State or Territory selected is under no obligation to contact the client.
> 
> 2. Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?*
> 
> This question will not affect eligibility for selected visa types in this EOI. This is only information to help Employers or State/Territory governments to search for relevant EOIs.
> 
> Yes OR No


1. Select VIC in the drop down
2. Select Yes it does not matter anywhere


----------



## Destination Journey

I asked aus imm team for possibility of fee refund if visa is refused due to any reason, they replied:

"If your visa application is refused you are not entitled to have your visa application charge (AUD 3060) refunded to you. No refund will be issued. "

Is this true? no one gets refund even if occupation ceiling is reached? (that's not my fault though)


----------



## Prabhashaki

Congrats Olan !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prabhashaki

Guys,
I need your help please

I was asked by the state to advice them if I have access to fund amounting to $ 30-35K (couple)
How did you reply for that question.

Please give me your ideas who had the same additional information and any others who think the best way to reply

Thanks a lot


----------



## olan

subhadipbose said:


> Hello Olan,
> 
> I am planning to apply for VIC SS, can you please let me know whether we need to submit the EOI first even before submitting the VIC SS nomination application ?


I applied for NSW SS. For NSW SS, EOI should be submitted first as NSW will ask you for your EOI number. I suppose the same case applies for VIC.


----------



## spin123

Prabhashaki said:


> Guys,
> I need your help please
> 
> I was asked by the state to advice them if I have access to fund amounting to $ 30-35K (couple)
> How did you reply for that question.
> 
> Please give me your ideas who had the same additional information and any others who think the best way to reply
> 
> Thanks a lot


Is this for VIC sponsorship? if so you can send them a break down of your assets.(eg: cash , house, car etc). You may send them some proof like bank statements too if you have any.


----------



## venkatakrishnanr

Hello All,

I am from Bangalore, India. I need quick advice from you all on australian immigration and procedure. I am done with ACS certification. I am appearing for IELTS during Sep 2012. After this IELTS Exam, once I receive and have my scores in hand, planning to apply for australian immigration EOI, final application based on my IELTS Scores. I would like to know;

1. How much time does it take to get GREEN SIGNAL for EOI (ICT - Business Analyst)

2. How much time does it take to get VISA in hand once we receive go ahead from embassy to apply for Final Visa Application.

Can anyone of you advise me on the same and I would have better clarity on the process?


----------



## nav.mahajan

Hi Friends,

i have made a spreadsheet to see....... how many us are there with EOI and where we rank in our Code for Invites...... 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdDdTV09uMWNHWmRkbHlaLUQ0M0Z3WlE&pli=1#gid=0

You can add the info in the sheet... I have already added to it..... :ranger:


----------



## venkatakrishnanr

*IELTS Score*

Hi Nav Mahajan,

Thanks for your note. However did they not ask 7 in IELTS each band for migration purpose? I heard that without 7 in each band they would not process our application. Is that true? Which part of australia are you migrating to? SA/NSW/VIC. Please advise if I have overall 7 and 6.5, 8 in some bands can i process my EOI for SA. Appreciate your suppport.:focus::confused2:


----------



## nav.mahajan

venkatakrishnanr said:


> Hi Nav Mahajan,
> 
> Thanks for your note. However did they not ask 7 in IELTS each band for migration purpose? I heard that without 7 in each band they would not process our application. Is that true? Which part of australia are you migrating to? SA/NSW/VIC. Please advise if I have overall 7 and 6.5, 8 in some bands can i process my EOI for SA. Appreciate your suppport.:focus::confused2:


we can apply for PR with 6 bands each... but we need to have necessary 60 point to be migrate to Aus... I have got SS from SA..... with that I got required 60 points.... 

You need to check the state occupation list..... whether your profession is there in list or not...... IELTS requirement VIC and NSW has 7 each requirement for IT occupations.... rest you have to check the list for IELTS requirement....

SA accept 6.5 each and WA not sure, need to check on other thread... 7 overall and 6 each is there requirement..... but not sure.....:ranger:


----------



## venkatakrishnanr

*Thanks Mahajan*

Business Analyst (ICT) stuff from ACS is done, I am sure with IELTS Score of 7, I have 55 points and with State Sponsorship points I cann qualify to apply. How much time did that take to get SA SS and EOI ? Have you submitted your final application? You are from India? Which Part of India? Nice to know your status, all the very best. Please keep updating so that I would have a better idea. Thanks.


----------



## thewall

Destination Journey said:


> I asked aus imm team for possibility of fee refund if visa is refused due to any reason, they replied:
> 
> "If your visa application is refused you are not entitled to have your visa application charge (AUD 3060) refunded to you. No refund will be issued. "
> 
> Is this true? no one gets refund even if occupation ceiling is reached? (that's not my fault though)



1. Ceiling doesnt mean VISA refusal, Ceiling is applied to Invites & EOI is only Expression of Interest
2. If ceiling reached for this year, EOI will still remain active - since its Life span is 2 years


----------



## fly_aus

Guys, I have a question , may be a silly one. What are you guys referring to as "CO"? 

Also, can you tell me what's the process if one gets an invite.?


----------



## fly_aus

Guys, I have a question , may be a silly one. What are you guys referring to as "CO"? 

Also, can you tell me what's the process if one gets an invite.?


----------



## irishshoegal

CO = case officer


----------



## olan

fly_aus, once you get an invite,u need to lodge your visa application, upload the necessary documents supporting your EOI claim, wait for CO allocation, submit PCC and medicals once your CO requests for it, and hopefully a visa grant in a few weeks or months!


----------



## reachsvinoth

olan said:


> tnx! updated my timeline.. it took about 12 days for NSW nomination and another week for the invitation from skill select


Hi Olan,

How many points do u score for NSW SS..


----------



## nav.mahajan

Hi Friends,

I have made a spreadsheet to see....... how many us are there with EOI and where we rank in our Code for Invites...... 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdDdTV09uMWNHWmRkbHlaLUQ0M0Z3WlE#gid=0

You can add the info in the sheet... I have already added to it..... :ranger:


----------



## subhadipbose

auslover said:


> 1. Select VIC in the drop down
> 2. Select Yes it does not matter anywhere



Thanks for helping out with this Auslover !!! 

By the way, supposedly my VIC SS is rejected..... will I be able to edit my EOI and then apply for SA SS again using the same submitted EOI ??


----------



## Prabhashaki

spin123 said:


> Is this for VIC sponsorship? if so you can send them a break down of your assets.(eg: cash , house, car etc). You may send them some proof like bank statements too if you have any.



Thanks a lot.
This is for WA SS


----------



## sach_1213

hi guys, i am the latest one and i think the odd one to join this club. Actually i am a event organisor and i have submitted my EOI on 29 aug under 190 visa for ACT with 60 points. I need your expert advice to know abt my chances of Getting SS. Pls reply


----------



## agandi

Hi All,

I have a question and appreciate if any one of you can clarify this. I have got the State sponsorship approval and got an invitation to apply for visa from Skill Select. My current status in Skill Select is 'Invited' and I see a button 'Apply for Visa'

I noticed now that in the EOI a change has to be made. 

For the question, in the Family members section - "Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?" it was wrongly updated as 'No' and it should be updated to 'Yes' since my family will accompany me to Aus.

Can I go ahead and update that question to 'Yes'? I am worried if the status of 'Invited' will be changed after I update it.

Appreciate a quick response


----------



## olan

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi Olan,
> 
> How many points do u score for NSW SS..


I have 75 points with NSW SS.


----------



## fly_aus

irishshoegal said:


> CO = case officer


Thanks irishshoegal!


----------



## fly_aus

olan said:


> fly_aus, once you get an invite,u need to lodge your visa application, upload the necessary documents supporting your EOI claim, wait for CO allocation, submit PCC and medicals once your CO requests for it, and hopefully a visa grant in a few weeks or months!



Thanks Olan!


----------



## Us-2-Aus

*Announcement-September-2012-skillselect EOI Invitations*

During September, the next rounds of invitations to apply for skilled migration through SkillSelect will be made. Invitations to apply will be issued under the Skilled Independent (Subclass 189) and the Skilled Regional (family) Sponsored (subclass 489) The first round of invitations will occur on 1 September and the second round will occur on 15 September, covering 1000 invitations in total (500 each).

The breakdown of invitations by visa subclass and date of release will be as follows:

·	900 invitations for Skilled Independents (subclass 189), comprising 450 on 1 September and 450 on 15 September; and
·	100 invitations for the Skilled Regional (Family) Sponsored (subclass 489), comprising 50 on 1 September and 50 on 15 September.

The invitations will be issued to the highest point scoring Expressions of Interest (EOIs) submitted in these subclasses. Where there is a tie in points scored, invitations will be issued from the time at which they reached their current point score in that subclass.
Clients that have been invited will receive a notification sent to their email address, as well as in their SkillSelect inbox.

For more information on the results of the previous invitation round, and for information on State and Territory nominated visa invitations (subclass 190 and 489), please see the following link:

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 August 2012 Results


----------



## sach_1213

subhadipbose said:


> My spouse is going to accompany me while immigrating.
> Please let me know what should I select for both the below questions while submitting my EOI :
> 
> 1. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?*
> Yes OR No
> 
> 
> 2. Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*
> Yes OR No


 yes for Q. 1
no for Q. 2


----------



## littlevish

sach_1213 said:


> yes for Q. 1
> no for Q. 2


Hi, may I know why it is 'NO' for qn no 2.

Shouldn't I need to put yes if my spouse is accompanying me?


----------



## sach_1213

littlevish said:


> Hi, may I know why it is 'NO' for qn no 2.
> 
> Shouldn't I need to put yes if my spouse is accompanying me?


yes becoz ur partner is accompanying u

no becoz its for those who after reaching australia apply for their patner


----------



## prgopala

sach_1213 said:


> yes becoz ur partner is accompanying u
> 
> no becoz its for those who after reaching australia apply for their patner


So basically it should be yes for both the question. Since he wants his wife to be included in the app.


----------



## destinationaustralia

subhadipbose said:


> My spouse is going to accompany me while immigrating.
> Please let me know what should I select for both the below questions while submitting my EOI :
> 
> 1. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?*
> Yes OR No
> 
> 
> 2. Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*
> Yes OR No


I have chosen Yes for both, as I shall be accompanied by my wife.

Cheers!


----------



## agandi

For the first one I put Yes and for the second I put No:

Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? *Yes*


Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* No*

I hope that I should not have a problem in adding my wife and child as Dependents in the visa application. I don't think Visa application is designed/generated based on EOI?

Any thoughts?




prgopala said:


> So basically it should be yes for both the question. Since he wants his wife to be included in the app.


----------



## Sahrear

Us-2-Aus said:


> During September, the next rounds of invitations to apply for skilled migration through SkillSelect will be made. Invitations to apply will be issued under the Skilled Independent (Subclass 189) and the Skilled Regional (family) Sponsored (subclass 489) The first round of invitations will occur on 1 September and the second round will occur on 15 September, covering 1000 invitations in total (500 each).
> 
> The breakdown of invitations by visa subclass and date of release will be as follows:
> 
> ·	900 invitations for Skilled Independents (subclass 189), comprising 450 on 1 September and 450 on 15 September; and
> ·	100 invitations for the Skilled Regional (Family) Sponsored (subclass 489), comprising 50 on 1 September and 50 on 15 September.
> 
> The invitations will be issued to the highest point scoring Expressions of Interest (EOIs) submitted in these subclasses. Where there is a tie in points scored, invitations will be issued from the time at which they reached their current point score in that subclass.
> Clients that have been invited will receive a notification sent to their email address, as well as in their SkillSelect inbox.
> 
> For more information on the results of the previous invitation round, and for information on State and Territory nominated visa invitations (subclass 190 and 489), please see the following link:
> 
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 August 2012 Results


Hi, thanks for the info. But where did you get such precise information? Any link?


----------



## Us-2-Aus

Sahrear said:


> Hi, thanks for the info. But where did you get such precise information? Any link?


This data was published on the Skillselect Support Website below:

Announcement – September 2012 SkillSelect Invitation Rounds » SkillSelect Support

Cheers!!


----------



## Sahrear

Us-2-Aus said:


> This data was published on the Skillselect Support Website below:
> 
> Announcement – September 2012 SkillSelect Invitation Rounds » SkillSelect Support
> 
> Cheers!!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## godwin1980

For all who are waiting for invitations, quick update - I hold 70 points and I applied for 189 on July 16th....today I got invitation to apply for visa...so they already have started issuing invitations for the month of september....

Wish you all the best for all the people who are eagerly waiting for invitations.


----------



## arvindb81

*Urget Info Request*

Hi Guys.....

I have submitted EOI for System Analyst last month and i have a doubt regarding the Work Experience and i request you people to help me understand

I have 8.5Yrs of experience in IT from 2 companies, first 3.5 yrs in some very low profile company and the rest in Accenture, In ACS assessment they have given that my experience in Accenture as relevant experience to system analyst and first company as not relevant to system analyst(even though it is IT Development). 

So, i wanted to know if my experience will be counted for 5yrs or for 8.5 yrs in the PR application? Will i get 10Points or 15Points is what im worried about.


----------



## thewall

godwin1980 said:


> For all who are waiting for invitations, quick update - I hold 70 points and I applied for 189 on July 16th....today I got invitation to apply for visa...so they already have started issuing invitations for the month of september....
> 
> Wish you all the best for all the people who are eagerly waiting for invitations.


Wow - Congrates, so its Sep 1st already.

i thought Cut-off would drop to 65


----------



## Fatal_milk

*Invited*

Hi all,

Got an invite! I had 75 points and I had updated the EOI on 18th Aug.

All the best to everyone waiting to receive an invite!


----------



## fly_aus

Thanks for the Info Us-2-Aus!!


----------



## KaKu

Hi All,

Got an Invite to Apply for Visa under 189. EOI was submitted on 8th August with 70 points..


----------



## RayZor

Hi Guys,


UPDATE! I woke up to find in invitation to apply for a 189 visa today following my EOI submitted on 07/08/2012. I have 75 points for a 189.

Hope some more people get invites today also.

Ray


----------



## skv1983

Hi,

Checked my mail as soon as I woke up.( was doing so since 15 July ) . Felt good to see an invite for applying 189.

Thanks to this forum and it's members who have helped in filing the right application at right time .

( I applied for Analyst Programmer, with 70 points )


----------



## olan

wow so many invites coming in.congrats!


----------



## foxrunmall

Thanks for the info update guys!
It seems that in this round all the 70s and above have received an invitation.
Look forward to the second round on 15 Sept.


----------



## Tas Burrfoot

Congratulations to everyone... 

One step closer!


----------



## antonyvkj

Anyone with 65... any luck?


----------



## irshad2005

antonyvkj said:


> Anyone with 65... any luck?


I am with 65 points no luck yet 
Hoping to get an invite soon ray:


----------



## Sahrear

I don't think so. I have 65 and applied on 1st July. I believe the cut off was 70 this time.

Hope it comes to 65 on 15th September invitation round.


----------



## antonyvkj

Sahrear said:


> I don't think so. I have 65 and applied on 1st July. I believe the cut off was 70 this time.
> 
> Hope it comes to 65 on 15th September invitation round.


Is there a planned 2nd round of invitation, this 15th ?

Sorry guys----------

Missed the link

http://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/...september-2012-skillselect-invitation-rounds/


----------



## skv1983

skv1983 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Checked my mail as soon as I woke up.( was doing so since 15 July ) . Felt good to see an invite for applying 189.
> 
> Thanks to this forum and it's members who have helped in filing the right application at right time .
> 
> ( I applied for Analyst Programmer, with 70 points )


I am just thinking , if I also get a. Vic ss, then will it be my choice to apply 189 or 190 ?


----------



## antonyvkj

I think, No. You cant apply for 189 and 190. If you have 189 and 190 invitation then you have to wait until your 189 expires, then only you can apply 190. Or the reverse I guess.
What's your comments guys....


----------



## tembelherif

godwin1980 said:


> For all who are waiting for invitations, quick update - I hold 70 points and I applied for 189 on July 16th....today I got invitation to apply for visa...so they already have started issuing invitations for the month of september....
> 
> Wish you all the best for all the people who are eagerly waiting for invitations.


Congratulations godwin1980


----------



## fly_aus

Congratulations to those who got the invites.. !! Let's wait for the Sep15th invites now..


----------



## sateternal

Hi all,

Need your help & valuable suggestion with regard to EOI.

I have applied for EA just now. If I get my CID no. shall I apply for EOI in skill select? 
Since I feel that this way I could fasten the process. Because, I will get 60 day to apply for visa process after invite. In the mean time if EA will process & give a +ve assessment, then I could go with visa. By this way I could save the waiting period of EA (12 week) & utilize that for EOI waiting period.

Is it possible? Are do I need to wait till the +ve assessment result come.


----------



## destinationaustralia

sateternal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need your help & valuable suggestion with regard to EOI.
> 
> I have applied for EA just now. If I get my CID no. shall I apply for EOI in skill select?
> Since I feel that this way I could fasten the process. Because, I will get 60 day to apply for visa process after invite. In the mean time if EA will process & give a +ve assessment, then I could go with visa. By this way I could save the waiting period of EA (12 week) & utilize that for EOI waiting period.
> 
> Is it possible? Are do I need to wait till the +ve assessment result come.


Please go through the SkillSelect eligibility requirements given here SkillSelect FAQs
+ve assessment report from EA (as well as IELTS results) are mandatory for submitting EOI.

Good Luck!


----------



## vschauhan

*vschauhan*

Hi guys
i am new to this forum..
i just have a quick question..i submitted an EOI on 1st july with 60 points...
what are the chances for me to be invited for 189?
please guide me...

thanks in advance


----------



## engtoaus

Hello Everyone,

This is my first post after following this forum for quite some time now.
This forum has really been helpful in understanding your status compared to the majority.

Anyways, just for your info, I filed a 189 (only 189) EOI on 23rd Jul with 70 points and I just received the invite a few days ago (1st Sep).
My occupation code is 2339.

I wish everyone all the best with theirs EOIs and I am ready to assist anyone who has any questions for me. Planning to fill in the application in a few days time.


----------



## destinationaustralia

engtoaus said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> This is my first post after following this forum for quite some time now.
> This forum has really been helpful in understanding your status compared to the majority.
> 
> Anyways, just for your info, I filed a 189 (only 189) EOI on 23rd Jul with 70 points and I just received the invite a few days ago (1st Sep).
> My occupation code is 2339.
> 
> I wish everyone all the best with theirs EOIs and I am ready to assist anyone who has any questions for me. Planning to fill in the application in a few days time.


Welcome to the Forum

If you can put your timeline as a Signature, it would be helpful for the other aspirants.

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia

umairahmad said:


> can anybody please guide me on an issue.......... there is a difference of 6 months between the dates of birth of my two kids........ this mistake cannot be rectified very easily...........
> does it make any problem in visa processing?????


I presume that the problem is that the DOB of the second child is only six months after that of the elder one. In that case there may be a question of veracity of the DOB certificate, in the eyes of a DIAC CO ( say if the CO scrutinises too closely). I suppose one of the DOB must be incorrectly recorded. 


I suggest-
Approach the issuing authority to correct the Birth Certificate with fresh proof such as hospital report/ certificate from local bodies/ Sworn Affidavit etc. Take assistance of a Lawyer- there would be some way out

You have already said that this process is not very easy, but it is the best solution. Anyway it is nice that you have found this out now itself and therefore have time to rectify it. Moreover this may be a problem again in future say for school admissions, Medicare, other social benefits etc in Australia. So better correct it once for all.

Good Luck


----------



## engtoaus

Hi destinationaustralia,

Im sorry for sounding so stupid but how can you put your timeline? 




destinationaustralia said:


> Welcome to the Forum
> 
> If you can put your timeline as a Signature, it would be helpful for the other aspirants.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Rekha Raman

engtoaus said:


> Hi destinationaustralia,
> 
> Im sorry for sounding so stupid but how can you put your timeline?


its okay we all learnt this way 

go to >> private messages tab>> after u click on it u wud have options to save \ edit \ update profile .. various other options too... 

Hope this helps !

Rekha


----------



## destinationaustralia

engtoaus said:


> Hi destinationaustralia,
> 
> Im sorry for sounding so stupid but how can you put your timeline?


Go to USER CP (top left)
On the left hand side find SETTINGS and OPTIONS under The CONTROL PANEL
Then Find EDIT SIGNATURE

Cheers!


----------



## antonyvkj

destinationaustralia said:


> Go to USER CP (top left)
> On the left hand side find SETTINGS and OPTIONS under The CONTROL PANEL
> Then Find EDIT SIGNATURE
> 
> Cheers!



After your 5th post, it will allow you to do so...


----------



## subhadipbose

prgopala said:


> So basically it should be yes for both the question. Since he wants his wife to be included in the app.


Thanks a lot PRGOPALA !!!!


----------



## subhadipbose

Sahrear said:


> I don't think so. I have 65 and applied on 1st July. I believe the cut off was 70 this time.
> 
> Hope it comes to 65 on 15th September invitation round.


Hey Sahrear....when did you apply for the ACS and how long did it take to get back the result. I had applied on 9th of Aug and it's still stuck at stage 4


----------



## Sahrear

subhadipbose said:


> Hey Sahrear....when did you apply for the ACS and how long did it take to get back the result. I had applied on 9th of Aug and it's still stuck at stage 4


Hi Subhadipbose... For ACS assessment, first time it took around 3 weeks. I submitted on 29 March and got the positive response on 23 April. however I had I to go for review as they didn't count all of my experiences. I applied for review on 20 June and got the positive response on 29 June. This time they counted all my experience.


----------



## plutology

subhadipbose said:


> Hey Sahrear....when did you apply for the ACS and how long did it take to get back the result. I had applied on 9th of Aug and it's still stuck at stage 4


Subhadipbose, you created 2 EOIs? you submitted 2 SS?


----------



## fly_aus

Guys,

For those who got the invites for 189, can you please answer these :

1) How much time does one have to respond to the invite?
2) Which is the best way to make the online payment?Will Indian debit cards work?How did you guys make the payment of AUD 3060?
3) Do we need to give the score of IELTS scores of the spouse while responding to the invite?

Kindly suggest.


----------



## skv1983

fly_aus said:


> Guys,
> 
> For those who got the invites for 189, can you please answer these :
> 
> 1) How much time does one have to respond to the invite?
> 2) Which is the best way to make the online payment?Will Indian debit cards work?How did you guys make the payment of AUD 3060?
> 3) Do we need to give the score of IELTS scores of the spouse while responding to the invite?
> 
> Kindly suggest.


You can respond any time within 60 days. That's what the website says.
I made online payment using Australian visa debit card. I think indian debit card won't work. U can use Indian credit card.
Ye IELTS is required for you, not for your wife . However you will have to prove that you wife is competent in English


----------



## skv1983

antonyvkj said:


> I think, No. You cant apply for 189 and 190. If you have 189 and 190 invitation then you have to wait until your 189 expires, then only you can apply 190. Or the reverse I guess.
> What's your comments guys....


Thanks..

I thought not to wait. 
I applied for 189


----------



## Guest

Hi friends,

what are the requirement documents for primary and secondary applicant for EOI?


----------



## subhadipbose

plutology said:


> Subhadipbose, you created 2 EOIs? you submitted 2 SS?


 I have created only one EOI and only 1 SS but both are not submitted yet since I'm still waiting for the ACS result.


----------



## subhadipbose

Hello Friends and Seniors !!!
Somehow I'm into a big mess.... 
I was able to track my online application for skills assessment with ACS untill yesterday. But from today morning I am gettingt he error message : "Invalid Username and Password entered." though both of them are absolutely correct.

Please let me know if anyone else who is waiting for ACS result is facing the same issue or not ?? maybe that way I can be sure that it is there system fault or some maintenance is going on..........please please please help me friends !!!


----------



## Immipedia

subhadipbose said:


> Hello Friends and Seniors !!!
> Somehow I'm into a big mess....
> I was able to track my online application for skills assessment with ACS untill yesterday. But from today morning I am gettingt he error message : "Invalid Username and Password entered." though both of them are absolutely correct.
> 
> Please let me know if anyone else who is waiting for ACS result is facing the same issue or not ?? maybe that way I can be sure that it is there system fault or some maintenance is going on..........please please please help me friends !!!


Do not worry about this problem. This is common behavior and will work automatically after some time. I face same issue and mostly was able to resolve by deleting all my browser cookies or by waiting.


----------



## krisho007

subhadipbose said:


> Hello Friends and Seniors !!!
> Somehow I'm into a big mess....
> I was able to track my online application for skills assessment with ACS untill yesterday. But from today morning I am gettingt he error message : "Invalid Username and Password entered." though both of them are absolutely correct.
> 
> Please let me know if anyone else who is waiting for ACS result is facing the same issue or not ?? maybe that way I can be sure that it is there system fault or some maintenance is going on..........please please please help me friends !!!


I too face the same issue. hence it must be a common problem. chill


----------



## umairahmad

subhadipbose said:


> Hello Friends and Seniors !!!
> Somehow I'm into a big mess....
> I was able to track my online application for skills assessment with ACS untill yesterday. But from today morning I am gettingt he error message : "Invalid Username and Password entered." though both of them are absolutely correct.
> 
> Please let me know if anyone else who is waiting for ACS result is facing the same issue or not ?? maybe that way I can be sure that it is there system fault or some maintenance is going on..........please please please help me friends !!!



i have been to the same situation.... dont worry... i have observed that when they are working upon your application you are unable to login to the site......wait and try after sometime..............
GOOD NEWS....... They are working on your App....

Best of Luck!!:clap2:


----------



## harry82

hi ,

I wat apply for WA S.S . please give the following information that i need to fill in the form .

1. Estimate the cost of living in WA per month ?

2. Provide breakown of estimation ? 

please provide details 

cheers harry


----------



## koleth

Hi Seniors,
EOI Password issue for 189 Visa, when i try to complete the formalities for the EOI the passworde screen create problem for me.
Password Criteria is as follows: it should be only 9 character password which should include A-Z, a-z, 0-9 & Special Character.
I tried passwords Like [email protected] etc, but it doesnt accept those, i've been trying the same for last 3-4 days but no go...

Any Suggestions....Please help me...


----------



## subhadipbose

Thanks everyone....the password issue is resolved and i'm able to login to the application again. But unfortunately there is no progress with the assessment yet .


----------



## subhadipbose

My Skills Assessment status with ACS says "Case Finalized" but it is still in Stage 4.
Friends and seniors any idea how long will it take to get the results from now :O


----------



## irshad2005

subhadipbose said:


> My Skills Assessment status with ACS says "Case Finalized" but it is still in Stage 4.
> Friends and seniors any idea how long will it take to get the results from now :O


Hi,

You should get a mail in a day or two
All the best


----------



## Rekha Raman

subhadipbose said:


> My Skills Assessment status with ACS says "Case Finalized" but it is still in Stage 4.
> Friends and seniors any idea how long will it take to get the results from now :O


Hi,

you should be getting ur results in a day or two, to your email directly.

All the Best !

Rekha


----------



## akmirror

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi,
> 
> you should be getting ur results in a day or two, to your email directly.
> 
> All the Best !
> 
> Rekha


Wow Rekha..!!! :eyebrows:

You already applied for visa 190 on the 10th of September...looks like u jumped off to that day thru' the Time Machine........ 

Kidding!!!


----------



## Rekha Raman

akmirror said:


> Wow Rekha..!!! :eyebrows:
> 
> You already applied for visa 190 on the 10th of September...looks like u jumped off to that day thru' the Time Machine........
> 
> Kidding!!!


he he he 

jus updated my plan of action.. 

whats with your VISA application ? have u started \ submitted yet ??

Do u think we need to start a new thread for 190 visa applying guyz ? as this thread is for WA\SA waiting and related queries ??

Rekha


----------



## akmirror

Rekha Raman said:


> he he he
> 
> jus updated my plan of action..
> 
> whats with your VISA application ? have u started \ submitted yet ??
> 
> Do u think we need to start a new thread for 190 visa applying guyz ? as this thread is for WA\SA waiting and related queries ??
> 
> Rekha


Hi, 

I will apply tomorrow, hopefully if everything works out. There is already a thread for 189 and 190. You can post here: 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/121243-189-190-invitations-holders.html


----------



## Julie1789

there is a "Points score spread of EOIs by visa type" chart in page 1 of "Skill select activity summary July 2012". does anybody know how can I interpret this chart? by conventional method, just drawing a vertical line on each point and finding the corresponding number gives some confusing numbers : A) the sum of al 189 submitted EOIs by this method is around 3250 while the mentioned number in this very page is 2176 for the same period. B) the breaks in the curve line happens in a point between two score on not exactly on a point. why ? 

I have submitted mid July with 165 for 189. is there any hope to be invited for the next round , 15 Sept.?


----------



## reachsvinoth

Hi all,

I am happy to join this club.. ))))

I have submiited my EOI for 189 with 65 points yesterday..

Still confused whether to apply for 190 or not..


----------



## nav.mahajan

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am happy to join this club.. ))))
> 
> I have submiited my EOI for 189 with 65 points yesterday..
> 
> Still confused whether to apply for 190 or not..


You can apply for that..... no harm in that.... side by side you can wait fir the invitation in 189 visa sub class..... which ever comes first can apply for visa in the particular category....:ranger:


----------



## nav.mahajan

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am happy to join this club.. ))))
> 
> I have submiited my EOI for 189 with 65 points yesterday..
> 
> Still confused whether to apply for 190 or not..


You can apply for that..... no harm in that.... side by side you can wait fir the invitation in 189 visa sub class..... which ever comes first can apply for visa in the particular category....:ranger:


----------



## umairahmad

nav.mahajan said:


> You can apply for that..... no harm in that.... side by side you can wait fir the invitation in 189 visa sub class..... which ever comes first can apply for visa in the particular category....:ranger:



but he can't apply for SA SS side by side........ he has to withdraw his 189 in case of SA SS...........


----------



## eternal.wanderer

hi friends, can someone apply for EOI (for 190) while waiting for state sponsorship?


----------



## rkv146

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am happy to join this club.. ))))
> 
> I have submiited my EOI for 189 with 65 points yesterday..
> 
> Still confused whether to apply for 190 or not..


Guys Need a help in EOI... 
Family Members
Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?* Yes No
Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* 

What should be Answer?
I am planning to Move with my Spouse and 2 kids??

Please Help!!
Thank you


----------



## fly_aus

rkv146. I have the same question.. There is some ambiguity in those two questions. I would imagine it is "yes" for both the questions.

Can someone please throw light on this?


----------



## rkv146

fly_aus said:


> rkv146. I have the same question.. There is some ambiguity in those two questions. I would imagine it is "yes" for both the questions.
> 
> Can someone please throw light on this?



I have selected yes for both.. The help said that it will not affect the Invite in anyway..

Thank you to everyone for all the help so far....


----------



## fly_aus

Guys here is my question:

Can I check both 189 and 190 while submitting EOI and wait for 189 first? If I don't get I will try and apply for SS separately.

Is that a correct strategy?Kindly suggest


----------



## wanttomove

fly_aus said:


> Guys here is my question:
> 
> Can I check both 189 and 190 while submitting EOI and wait for 189 first? If I don't get I will try and apply for SS separately.
> 
> Is that a correct strategy?Kindly suggest


Yes u can?
but if u apply for SS some states just like SA requires only 1 Visa class to be checked in your EOI. Such requiremnts differ from one state to another.. You will have to fufill these to get a +ve SS...

Explore it for ur intended State...
Best of Luck!


----------



## umairahmad

rkv146 said:


> Guys Need a help in EOI...
> Family Members
> Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?* Yes No
> Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*
> 
> What should be Answer?
> I am planning to Move with my Spouse and 2 kids??
> 
> Please Help!!
> Thank you


Answers will be............. 
Yes
No

in between yes and no provide the count of your spouse + kids, in your case 3...


----------



## rkv146

umairahmad said:


> Answers will be.............
> Yes
> No
> 
> in between yes and no provide the count of your spouse + kids, in your case 3...


Thank you very much umair


----------



## destinationaustralia

fly_aus said:


> Guys here is my question:
> 
> Can I check both 189 and 190 while submitting EOI and wait for 189 first? If I don't get I will try and apply for SS separately.
> 
> Is that a correct strategy?Kindly suggest


For State Sponsorship the steps are:

1) First Submit your EOI. 
You can tick as many visa types you wish to. However, for SA SS take care to tick 190 only and mention only SA for State in the EOI. If you are not applying for SA SS then there is no restriction on ticking any type of visa (of course, do not tick for 186 as this is for people who are being sponsored by an employer in Oz)

2) Next, go to the respective State's Website and submit the State Sponsorship application. Quote for EOI Number here and fill in rest of the info as required.

Hope this helps

Cheers!


----------



## rkv146

destinationaustralia said:


> For State Sponsorship the steps are:
> 
> 1) First Submit your EOI.
> You can tick as many visa types you wish to. For SA SS take care to tick 190 only and mention only SA for State in the EOI. If you are not applying for SA SS then there is no restriction on ticking any type of visa (of course, do not tick for 886 as this is any for people who are being sponsored by an employer in Oz)
> 
> 2) Next, go to the respective State's Website and submit the State Sponsorship application. Quote for EOI Number here and fiil in rest of the info as required.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Cheers!


Thank You friend..

I have now new Query. I have started a new thread, would be very greatful if you can check that and help me out..

EOI Submitted- Help Needed!!!


----------



## fivetd

Hello to you all.
I also have my EOI submitted for 189 with 65 points.


----------



## subhadipbose

umairahmad said:


> Answers will be.............
> Yes
> No
> 
> in between yes and no provide the count of your spouse + kids, in your case 3...


I have selected Yes for both the questions and the senior expats had guided me the same way earlier in this thread itself.


----------



## subhadipbose

Friends and Seniors !!!
I have submitted my EOI and the VIC SS application today with 75 points.
After looking at the current trend so far...can you all take a guess how long will it take to get a reply back from VIC ??


----------



## Julie1789

THIS MAY HELP YOU TO WORK OUT A METHOD TO FIGURE OUT YOUR SITUATION:
Based on the 2012-13 migration plan they have set 45550 visas for Independent Skilled Worker (old 175 & 189). I touched on the Graph that is published in "Skill select activity summary July 2012” and inferred the following for the July EOIs:
POINTS	SUBMITTED EOIs by August 1st
30	23
35	35
40 61
45 135
50 290
55 980
60 1033
65 416
70 263
75 68
80 33
85 8
Total 189s 3245
Total EOIs 8261 ( 189s = 40%)
DIAC facebook says that " SkillSelect EOIs Submitted by Subclass Summary " tables is not correct as it has discounted the EOIs which selected more than one subclass so the number 2176 is incorrect and 3245 is correct. 
If we suppose that this trend continues it means that this numbers will happen in the next months with a slight error .All the calculations are made based on this hypothesis. Some may say that the result of the September shows that linearity is somehow even pessimistic as here says that by the late August only 10000 EOIs have been submitted. This includes all point tested visas. The share for 189 is 40% in July . Considering this percentage correct for the next month , 4000 EOIs has been submitted which shows a decline in the 189s. this figure does not match the fact that in September 450 more 189s were invited and they didn’t invite any 65. This means the 10000 for two month is not correct and around 16500 sounds rational of which 16500 are 189s.
In the first round 90 people were invited .the report says 5,32,53 people for 85,80,75 points respectively. The break down for the next 450 invites for Sept. is not clear but there is a fantastic equation:
The number of invitations by 1 September: 90 +450 =540
the number of all people with more than 65 points by 1 September = 2*(8+33+68+163)=544
doesn't it mean that they have decided to invite only those with 70 or more? this way what we 65s must do?! As many 70s have been invited my numbers don't look so wrong.
This figures show that each month around 270 people submit their EOIs with more than 65 points.
Depending on your submission date ( what is labeled as " Date of effect" in the SKILLSELECT Homepage) you can draw a conclusion and find your place among your point-mates! 
For example: my scoer is 65 and I submitted my EOI in 14 July. So my worst score among July EOIs is 416 and a reasonable score is 14/31 * 416=188. This is will never change until I get invitation. But the problem is those who have more points than me. They was 272 at July and ,suppose, are 270 more in August. And in 15 September they will be 2.5*270=675 among which 450+90 were already invited and 450 will be invited then. >> 990-675-188=127 which is a good margin.
On the Oct. round (if 900 invites reoccur) the equation is : 1890-810-188=892.
This calculation is reliable even if we consider around 45% monthly growth in 70+ submissions:
July 272
Aug 394
Sep 572
Oct 829 ( when I lose 5 points because of my age passing 32)
Total=2997
The margin is high : 2997 – 90 –900-(XI= invitations for Oct 1st and Sept 1st) +188(or worst case 416) <0
If Xi>2195(2423 in the worst case) then I will be probably invited . based on the migration plan they should increase their monthly invitations to catch up with (45550-990)/10months=4456 for each month of the remaining 10 months to the end of the 2012-12 plan.


please correct my mistakes.


----------



## Us-2-Aus

Wow! That is some serious analysis... You must be a mathematician or a statistical analyst!! Great work! So I guess in simpler words... What do you think are the chances of us 65 pointers (submitted July 1) to get an 189 visa invitation on Sep 15 or in the next few rounds?


----------



## gemaltu

auslover said:


> It is a very very simple form.
> Hardly takes 15-20 minutes.
> Only exact things needed are skill assessment and IELTS numbers.


 PLEASE HELP:
I GOT SKILL ASSESMENT: 2631111(COMPUTER ENGINEER) FROM ACS(AUSTRALIA) ,9YEARS ANF 5 MONTH EXPERIENCE

IELTS: OVERALL 6 ,but in reading 5,listeni:6
wr:6,spk:6.5

can i apply to EOI or need 6 each


please reply


----------



## agandi

I selected Yes for the first question and No for the second. Your invite does not depend on these questions. Made my friend call DIAC about this and they said it does not matter what you answer and those questions are basically to assess or take the numbers overall



rkv146 said:


> Thank you very much umair


----------



## antonyvkj

gemaltu said:


> PLEASE HELP:
> I GOT SKILL ASSESMENT: 2631111(COMPUTER ENGINEER) FROM ACS(AUSTRALIA) ,9YEARS ANF 5 MONTH EXPERIENCE
> 
> IELTS: OVERALL 6 ,but in reading 5,listeni:6
> wr:6,spk:6.5
> 
> can i apply to EOI or need 6 each
> 
> please reply


Sorry... You can not apply. You need minimum of 6 in each band to apply.


----------



## Julie1789

Us-2-Aus said:


> Wow! That is some serious analysis... You must be a mathematician or a statistical analyst!! Great work! So I guess in simpler words... What do you think are the chances of us 65 pointers (submitted July 1) to get an 189 visa invitation on Sep 15 or in the next few rounds?


 Mathematically speaking your chance is much higher than 90 %. There is only one thing: political issues, I mean DIAc's policy not to invite eois less than a point, say70. On September 1st when there were no 70+ EOIS Left after issuing 450 invites ,they split the invitations into two halves hoping there would be more fat preys to catch instead of we 65s!
Their policies is unclear and seriously selfish .they look at us like bags of $! Not humans who have the right to know of our dates!

Correct me please.


----------



## kitty12

Julie1789 said:


> Mathematically speaking your chance is much higher than 90 %. There is only one thing: political issues, I mean DIAc's policy not to invite eois less than a point, say70. On September 1st when there were no 70+ EOIS Left after issuing 450 invites ,they split the invitations into two halves hoping there would be more fat preys to catch instead of we 65s!
> Their policies is unclear and seriously selfish .they look at us like bags of $! Not humans who have the right to know of our dates!
> 
> Correct me please.


Yeah, and i'm not sure if the 45000 numbers for GSM include family members or only main applicants. If that included and assuming average 3 people family size, the invitation numbers should drop to 15000/y or around 1200 per month which is inline with what they sent out. Regardless, early 65ers in July have pretty good chance.


----------



## destinationaustralia

subhadipbose said:


> I have selected Yes for both the questions and the senior expats had guided me the same way earlier in this thread itself.


You have chosen the correct answers indeed.


Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia

Julie1789 said:


> THIS MAY HELP YOU TO WORK OUT A METHOD TO FIGURE OUT YOUR SITUATION:
> Based on the 2012-13 migration plan month of the remaining 10 months to the end of the 2012-12 plan.
> 
> 
> please correct my mistakes.



Nice analysis. 

I guess there were 263 applicants in Jul with 70 points or was it 163
70 263
75 68
80 33
85 8

the number of all people with more than 65 points by 1 September = 2*(8+33+68+163)=544

Anyway, discounting the variables (govt policies etc), I think 65 points still have a good chance for 189 here. As the SkillSelect stabilizes goes full steam ahead, let us hope the number of invitations per month increases. 

Cheers!


----------



## tshanmuganathan

Hi All,

I need to understand 1 thing. After IELTS and ACS for skills assesment what do we do next. My occupation code is not in independent skilled visa list so I have apply for state sponsorship. So Should I register in EOI or should I apply for the state sposorship and then EOI ? Please clarify.


----------



## destinationaustralia

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need to understand 1 thing. After IELTS and ACS for skills assesment what do we do next. My occupation code is not in independent skilled visa list so I have apply for state sponsorship. So Should I register in EOI or should I apply for the state sposorship and then EOI ? Please clarify.




First verify availability of your occupation in a particular state of choice.

Then lodge the EOI. Choose 190 against visa options as well as the state of choice. Note your EOI submission number.

Then go to the state's website and submit the SS application. Note that the requirements vary from state to state including application for multiple visas, fees etc.

Additionally, if you can find an employer to nominate you, visa 186 can also be chosen in EOI. This would be the fastest but a rare route.

Hope this helps

Cheers!


----------



## ManojLenka

dimedak said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have seen that somebody already asked about applying for ENS186 visa without ILTS test. I have the same problem. I have positive skill assessment, but ILTS is not good in all components ( 5.5 sp, 7 wr, 6 read, 6 list -overal 6,5) . Could I apply for 186 and write so.. Meanvile I wil get better score and upload it, and even aske for 190, 489 visas..
> 
> Is it easy to upload?
> 
> Any suggestions?


Hi , it is advisable to get all your documents ( including desired IELTS) ready before lodging .


----------



## tshanmuganathan

destinationaustralia said:


> First verify availability of your occupation in a particular state of choice.
> 
> Then lodge the EOI. Choose 190 against visa options as well as the state of choice. Note your EOI submission number.
> 
> Then go to the state's website and submit the SS application. Note that the requirements vary from state to state including application for multiple visas, fees etc.
> 
> Additionally, if you can find an employer to nominate you, visa 186 can also be chosen in EOI. This would be the fastest but a rare route.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Cheers!



Hi, Thank you for your prompt response. The moment we submit EOI, we will get the reference number to submit SS? 

Or should we wait for the concerned state to invite based on our EOI ?


----------



## rkv146

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi, Thank you for your prompt response. The moment we submit EOI, we will get the reference number to submit SS?
> 
> Or should we wait for the concerned state to invite based on our EOI ?


Hii,

You need submit the EOI and the go to the State website and include your EOI Number in the sponsorship application..
Please check the state website where you are planning to apply, as each state has their own policy and restriction..


----------



## rkv146

Hello,

Could someone please let me know the Points( Min) which got invited in Sept 1..
I have filed my EOI yday with 70 pts(189)


----------



## Julie1789

kitty12 said:


> Yeah, and i'm not sure if the 45000 numbers for GSM include family members or only main applicants. If that included and assuming average 3 people family size, the invitation numbers should drop to 15000/y or around 1200 per month which is inline with what they sent out. Regardless, early 65ers in July have pretty good chance.


I looked at the migration plan 2012/13 there were a chart in which the effect of migration on the population were discussed. The number a showed that they count all people and not the cases. But 3peoples for each case looks a but high. Anyway even by 900 invites per month there is still a good chance for 65s. And even first 20% of 60ers if everything goes well


----------



## destinationaustralia

rkv146 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone please let me know the Points( Min) which got invited in Sept 1..
> I have filed my EOI yday with 70 pts(189)


As I have mentioned earlier, 189 applicants of July with 70 points have received invitations. If you search, you'll find such cases in this Thread itself. 

Cheers!


----------



## fly_aus

Guys, I submitted my EOI yesterday for 189 with 70 points. Thanks for all your inputs so far!!


----------



## gemaltu

ShariqQamar said:


> The English language level you must satisfy will depend on the stream you apply for.
> • Temporary Residence Transition stream applicants must possess vocational English. This is equivalent to a minimum IELTS score of 5 in each of the 4 test components of speaking, listening, writing and reading.
> • Direct Entry stream applicants must possess competent English, which is equivalent to a minimum IELTS score of 6 on each of the 4 test components.
> • Agreement stream applicants will need to meet the English language requirement specified in the relevant agreement for the position.
> 
> You may still be able to satisfy the English language requirement if you do not have a recent IELTS result, provided you have other legally prescribed evidence or if you are considered to be exempt.
> 
> If you have been sponsored by an employer through the Agreement stream, exemptions to the English requirement will only be possible if this is allowed within the relevant agreement.
> Even if you qualify for an English language exemption, you must pay the second instalment of the visa application charge if you do not have at least functional English.


Sir,

I have acs ,263111,ielts 5 each,can i apply for temp work visa,whats req


----------



## Julie1789

*Skill visa family average size*



kitty12 said:


> Yeah, and i'm not sure if the 45000 numbers for GSM include family members or only main applicants. If that included and assuming average 3 people family size, the invitation numbers should drop to 15000/y or around 1200 per month which is inline with what they sent out. Regardless, early 65ers in July have pretty good chance.



I checked the relevant reports on the 2010-11 outcomes: the ratio of Main/secondary applicants is around 49% for skill migration.this means average 2 people for each family/main applicant.invitation.
If this is true for Independent Skill Visas, then the number of invitations should be around 22550 ! 990 are already issued and 21560 is left , each remaining month should be more than 2100!


----------



## subhadipbose

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need to understand 1 thing. After IELTS and ACS for skills assesment what do we do next. My occupation code is not in independent skilled visa list so I have apply for state sponsorship. So Should I register in EOI or should I apply for the state sposorship and then EOI ? Please clarify.


I am not sure about the other states but for VIC you need to submit your EOI first and then lodge your SS application with the EOI ID mentioned in the online application. Hope that helps !!!


----------



## Julie1789

subhadipbose said:


> I am not sure about the other states but for VIC you need to submit your EOI first and then lodge your SS application with the EOI ID mentioned in the online application. Hope that helps !!!


All regions and territories have a department which is responsible for sponsorship. Except for queens land you should apply for 190,489 sponsorship if you intent to use it. The relevant websites are mentioned in skillselect website.


----------



## Julie1789

rkv146 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone please let me know the Points( Min) which got invited in Sept 1..
> I have filed my EOI yday with 70 pts(189)


Wait for the invitation on September 15 for sure. Some 76ers should be invited too. I hope I get one as well.


----------



## tabrezqureshi

*Mg2oz*



fly_aus said:


> Guys, I submitted my EOI yesterday for 189 with 70 points. Thanks for all your inputs so far!!


Mine too is the same case. 
Applied for 261111 on 29th August - 189 with 70 Points. waiting for the 15th September!!

All the best to you!


----------



## subhadipbose

Are there any invites expected for the 190 category on 15th sept. list ??


----------



## rkv146

subhadipbose said:


> Are there any invites expected for the 190 category on 15th sept. list ??


Hi Subhadipbose,

Did u get any acknowledgement from vIC about your application??
Regards
RK


----------



## destinationaustralia

subhadipbose said:


> Are there any invites expected for the 190 category on 15th sept. list ??


Bulk invitations on 15 Sep are for 189/190 applicants. 

It has been observed that 190 invites closely follow the respective SS approvals. As and when the SS application gets approved, it is followed by a 190 invite on the applicants EOI site.

Cheers!


----------



## tabrezqureshi

subhadipbose said:


> Are there any invites expected for the 190 category on 15th sept. list ??


I think first you need to have approval from the SS bot getting an Invite. And as answered above, you will get an invite the next day (almost) of getting the SS approval.
I have applied for VIC SS on 5th Sept and ACK received on 7th Sept.


----------



## fringe123

Hi guys,

I submitted my EOI today. And applied for SA ss. ray:


----------



## sharmavivek

Hello All,
I am a total newbie here and do not have much idea on the OZ Visa.
I am starting everything from Zero that is total NULL. I am a S/w engineer with 7 years of exp.
Last academic year i completed my MBA (took break from corporate world).
I have been browsing this wonderful forum for few days. I got few useful infomration, but many more questions.
I have listed my questions below. Request you vetterans to help me out here:


1.I understand that IELTS score and ACS verification are required before I start my online EOI application.
What is this ACS verification. DO I need to submit my marksheets/degrees online somewhere?

2. After going through few sites and the Visa Wizard, I think 189 and 190 would be suitable for me. 189 means independent
and 190 means nominated cases. Does this mean people who get 190 means they already have a job before landing in OZ.

3.What is CO?

4.Whats does State Sponsorship (SS) mean? Does this mean an OZ state is sponsoring Visa (i.e. the state is sponsoring job...?please dont laugh)

5.The step-by-step process, that I understand is as follows:
a.Get the IELTS score
b.Get the ACS verified
c.Online EOI
d.Go to individual state websites and apply
e.Wait for the invitation?


6.whether through same EOI I can apply for both 189 and 190. I read somewhere in the forum that some states asks for either 189 or 190, not both. Does this mean that If thru EOI I apply for noth 189 and 190, I cannot apply for these states.

7.Please provide any other BASIC relevant info that would be helpful


----------



## prgopala

destinationaustralia said:


> Bulk invitations on 15 Sep are for 189/190 applicants.
> 
> It has been observed that 190 invites closely follow the respective SS approvals. As and when the SS application gets approved, it is followed by a 190 invite on the applicants EOI site.
> 
> Cheers!


Just to correct you, there is not 190 invitations on sept 15th. The invitations are for visa subclass 189 and 489 relative sponsored. 190 invitations are not subject to these monthly invitation for the simple reason that its a state nominated visa. Once you get a state approval you just need the EOI number and the state would send you an invite which can be any day after the SS approval.


----------



## andiamo

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi, Thank you for your prompt response. The moment we submit EOI, we will get the reference number to submit SS?
> 
> Or should we wait for the concerned state to invite based on our EOI ?


That said, it is not mandatory to submit an EOI for applying for SS. I applied for VIC SS and mentioned I have not yet submitted an EOI.

Ideally if and when they give a +ve response, we will have to send them the EOI number to be invited to apply.


----------



## andiamo

subhadipbose said:


> I am not sure about the other states but for VIC you need to submit your EOI first and then lodge your SS application with the EOI ID mentioned in the online application. Hope that helps !!!


I disagree, I completed my SS application without an EOI


----------



## tabrezqureshi

andiamo said:


> I disagree, I completed my SS application without an EOI


Which Code did you apply?


----------



## andiamo

*EOI questions*

How to answer these questions :

1. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future 
application? YES / NO
If YES, How many family members?*

2. Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*

**********************************************************
For me the applicant and my spouse, I presume the answers would be

1. YES
If YES, How many family members - 1

2. YES

Correct me if I am wrong please.

*********************************************************************************

Also wonder why the EOI app calculates IELTS scores based on L/R/W/S differently from the IELTS report overall band score.
I have 8.0/8.5/7.0/7.5

IELTS test report says overall 8.0
EOI says Language ability 7.0

What is this disparity about ?


----------



## andiamo

*EOI Status*

Submitted my EOI today

No email so far saying that my EOI submission has been successful

Upon Login I see this message :

*Subclass 189*
*Date of effect* : 11/09/2012
*Result *: The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 70 points
*Action *: Empty

Is this all to indicate the EOI submission is complete. 
Wonder what they mean by EOI able to be completed. Confusing :confused2:


*********************************************************************************

For studies completed outside Australia guess answer for "_*Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test*_" is NO

And not sure whom would this question be relevant for 
_*Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?*_


----------



## andiamo

tabrezqureshi said:


> Which Code did you apply?


ICT Business Analyst


----------



## fly_aus

andiamo, what you said about the 2 questions is correct. That's the right way to interpret those qstns..

Regd IELTS, the same thing happened to me. I think they have their own rule to get the overall score....

For the EOI, it shows teh same for me. On the right side, if you notice, it will say STATUS as SUBMITTED". I think you are good for now for your EOI.


----------



## tabrezqureshi

andiamo said:


> ICT Business Analyst



Thanks me too.

ICT Buss. Analyst, IELTS 7.5 | EOI applied on 29th Aug with 70 points | VIC SS on 5th Sept ACK on 7th Sept.


----------



## andiamo

fly_aus said:


> andiamo, what you said about the 2 questions is correct. That's the right way to interpret those qstns..
> 
> Regd IELTS, the same thing happened to me. I think they have their own rule to get the overall score....
> 
> For the EOI, it shows teh same for me. On the right side, if you notice, it will say STATUS as SUBMITTED". I think you are good for now for your EOI.


Thanks mate, the app can definitely be reformed. Atleast a success notification would be much appreciated


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

andiamo said:


> How to answer these questions :
> 
> 1. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future
> application? YES / NO
> If YES, How many family members?*
> 
> 2. Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*
> 
> **********************************************************
> For me the applicant and my spouse, I presume the answers would be
> 
> 1. YES
> If YES, How many family members - 1
> 
> 2. YES
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong please.
> 
> *********************************************************************************
> 
> Also wonder why the EOI app calculates IELTS scores based on L/R/W/S differently from the IELTS report overall band score.
> I have 8.0/8.5/7.0/7.5
> 
> IELTS test report says overall 8.0
> EOI says Language ability 7.0
> 
> What is this disparity about ?


Regarding the IELTS score. EOI accepts the lowest score in all the four bands as your Language ability.

Hope this clarifies.

Regards


----------



## nav.mahajan

*EOI Club sheet*

Hi All,

We should promote this sheet.... to get max people in it..... to see how many people have more points than us in our code..... what are the chances to get invite this time.... where do we stand... 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdDdTV09uMWNHWmRkbHlaLUQ0M0Z3WlE#gid=0

This would really help....... :ranger: :clap2:


----------



## prgopala

nav.mahajan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We should promote this sheet.... to get max people in it..... to see how many people have more points than us in our code..... what are the chances to get invite this time.... where do we stand...
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdDdTV09uMWNHWmRkbHlaLUQ0M0Z3WlE#gid=0
> 
> This would really help....... :ranger: :clap2:


Hi, Haven't you filed you Visa as of yet? thought you got an invite a long time back.


----------



## destinationaustralia

prgopala said:


> Just to correct you, there is not 190 invitations on sept 15th. The invitations are for visa subclass 189 and 489 relative sponsored. 190 invitations are not subject to these monthly invitation for the simple reason that its a state nominated visa. Once you get a state approval you just need the EOI number and the state would send you an invite which can be any day after the SS approval.


Oops! My mistake. It was in fact 489

Thanks


----------



## nav.mahajan

prgopala said:


> Hi, Haven't you filed you Visa as of yet? thought you got an invite a long time back.


Nope... waiting for my son's passport to come...... it will come in few days..... i hate the Indian verification system....... :clap2::ranger::boxing:


----------



## rkv146

andiamo said:


> Thanks mate, the app can definitely be reformed. Atleast a success notification would be much appreciated


Andiamo if you fo to the correspondence tab, you will see an acknowledgement there. It will be a PDF you can even download it for your reference, but you are right they can atleast have that pdf sent via auto generated mail ...


----------



## destinationaustralia

andiamo said:


> How to answer these questions :
> 
> 1. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future
> application? YES / NO
> If YES, How many family members?*
> 
> 2. Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*
> 
> **********************************************************
> For me the applicant and my spouse, I presume the answers would be
> 
> 1. YES
> If YES, How many family members - 1
> 
> 2. YES
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong please.
> 
> *********************************************************************************
> 
> Also wonder why the EOI app calculates IELTS scores based on L/R/W/S differently from the IELTS report overall band score.
> I have 8.0/8.5/7.0/7.5
> 
> IELTS test report says overall 8.0
> EOI says Language ability 7.0
> 
> What is this disparity about ?


Answers-
For 1) Yes
2) Yes

Points for IELTS is not based on overall score, but on the lowest score among the modules. 
For 6-No points, 7- 10 Points, 8 and above -20 Points. Also there are no points for the intermediate score of 0.5 

Hope this helps
Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia

nav.mahajan said:


> Nope... waiting for my son's passport to come...... it will come in few days..... i hate the Indian verification system....... :clap2::ranger::boxing:


I guess there is no police verification for minors. My daughter got it within 3 weeks w/o police verification

Also, I have a couple of queries-
1) I intend to apply for a change of address my passport as my residence has changed since I received by current passport. The idea is have a smooth PCC stage.
Will I be issued a new passport number for this? If yes, will this be OK?
2) Is PCC required for minors.

Thanks.


----------



## nav.mahajan

destinationaustralia said:


> I guess there is no police verification for minors. My daughter got it within 3 weeks w/o police verification
> 
> Also, I have a couple of queries-
> 1) I intend to apply for a change of address my passport as my residence has changed since I received by current passport. The idea is have a smooth PCC stage.
> Will I be issued a new passport number for this? If yes, will this be OK?
> 2) Is PCC required for minors.
> 
> Thanks.


PCC is not required for minors.... Only for you and your spouse..... You have sent the current passport details for SS and if you will apply for change of address you will get new passport number..... 

I'm not sure what could be problem if the passport number will change..... you need to check that.... :boxing:


----------



## subhadipbose

Guys I had submitted the EOI and SS application on 07-Sept and Victorian authorities replied back to me today askign for a resume in the format satted on their website. Moreover they want the resume to be in word doc and not pdf (which i had sent). Please provide me some references of good resumes which can be assessed by them. It will be of great help if you can share this info at the earliest.....pls pls pls


----------



## rkv146

Guys I have one Doubt..
While filing for EOI I had selected 186,189 and 190.. After that Submitted my EOI. Next to 186 It sows a Button "APPLY for VISA".. I do not have an employer to Sponsor me, So should I leave it as it is or should I remove the section.. Will this Button which is activated affect my Invitation in other categories ( 189,190)??
Please advise


----------



## andiamo

rkv146 said:


> Andiamo if you fo to the correspondence tab, you will see an acknowledgement there. It will be a PDF you can even download it for your reference, but you are right they can atleast have that pdf sent via auto generated mail ...


Thanks, I can see it and feels more comforting


----------



## antonyvkj

rkv146 said:


> Guys I have one Doubt..
> While filing for EOI I had selected 186,189 and 190.. After that Submitted my EOI. Next to 186 It sows a Button "APPLY for VISA".. I do not have an employer to Sponsor me, So should I leave it as it is or should I remove the section.. Will this Button which is activated affect my Invitation in other categories ( 189,190)??
> Please advise


You should leave the button as it is, till you have a sponsor..
This button will not affect your 189/190


----------



## andiamo

destinationaustralia said:


> Answers-
> For 1) Yes
> 2) Yes
> 
> Points for IELTS is not based on overall score, but on the lowest score among the modules.
> For 6-No points, 7- 10 Points, 8 and above -20 Points. Also there are no points for the intermediate score of 0.5
> 
> Hope this helps
> Cheers!


Thank you again Sir. Just wanted to be sure to have answered the questions correctly.


----------



## engtoaus

This shouldn't affect your 189/190.
With 70 points, you have a very high chance of getting the 189 invite on 15 Sep. Cheers!




rkv146 said:


> Guys I have one Doubt..
> While filing for EOI I had selected 186,189 and 190.. After that Submitted my EOI. Next to 186 It sows a Button "APPLY for VISA".. I do not have an employer to Sponsor me, So should I leave it as it is or should I remove the section.. Will this Button which is activated affect my Invitation in other categories ( 189,190)??
> Please advise


----------



## andiamo

*EOI doubts*

Need clarity on the following 2 questions on the EOI appln. 'Help' was not very clear enough

1. For studies completed outside Australia guess answer for _Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test_ is NO

2. And not sure whom would this question be relevant for
_Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?_

Also we are required to give Start / End Dates for education qualifications in dd/mm/yyyy format. I do not have the *exact date* when my degree course commenced or when it ended. Only have the month and year. How did you guys deal with this ?


Sorry about asking this over again. Just trying to ensure no mistakes are made since I have only the Sep 15 and Oct 1 window to seal an invite.


----------



## rkv146

engtoaus said:


> This shouldn't affect your 189/190.
> With 70 points, you have a very high chance of getting the 189 invite on 15 Sep. Cheers!


Thank you guys.. was just little worried that all other invites would be blocked because I already have one Apply for Visa Button activated..

Thank you Once again
Regards
RK


----------



## prgopala

> Originally Posted by destinationaustralia
> 
> I guess there is no police verification for minors. My daughter got it within 3 weeks w/o police verification
> 
> Also, I have a couple of queries-
> 1) I intend to apply for a change of address my passport as my residence has changed since I received by current passport. The idea is have a smooth PCC stage.
> Will I be issued a new passport number for this? If yes, will this be OK?
> 2) Is PCC required for minors.
> 
> Thanks.





nav.mahajan said:


> PCC is not required for minors.... Only for you and your spouse..... You have sent the current passport details for SS and if you will apply for change of address you will get new passport number.....
> 
> I'm not sure what could be problem if the passport number will change..... you need to check that.... :boxing:


The only problem that i see with a new passport is police verification for that passport (not PCC). You would have to get the police verification done first on the new passport. Once your police station sends this information back to your passport office only then can you get a PCC on your new passport.
I am in the same dilemma right now where in my wife was issued tatkal passport in June and police verification for the same is not yet completed eek: more than 3 months have passed). I went to my police station and found that they have got my wife's file for verification in july itself . But no one called or came to my place .
Anyways i will submit all the address proofs to the police station and, as is the usual practice, will grease their palms  so that the verification is completed and then i will apply for her PCC.


----------



## antonyvkj

andiamo said:


> Need clarity on the following 2 questions on the EOI appln. 'Help' was not very clear enough
> 
> 1. For studies completed outside Australia guess answer for _Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test_ is NO
> 
> 2. And not sure whom would this question be relevant for
> _Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?_
> 
> Also we are required to give Start / End Dates for education qualifications in dd/mm/yyyy format. I do not have the *exact date* when my degree course commenced or when it ended. Only have the month and year. How did you guys deal with this ?
> 
> 
> Sorry about asking this over again. Just trying to ensure no mistakes are made since I have only the Sep 15 and Oct 1 window to seal an invite.


1. If you haven't studied in Australia then it is NO.
2. If you have registered as Translator for one of the community language, then you can say "YES" else "No.

I too don't have the exact date, but specified as 1st day and last day of the month for start and end respectively.


----------



## fly_aus

andiamo said:


> Need clarity on the following 2 questions on the EOI appln. 'Help' was not very clear enough
> 
> 1. For studies completed outside Australia guess answer for _Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test_ is NO
> 
> 2. And not sure whom would this question be relevant for
> _Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?_
> 
> Also we are required to give Start / End Dates for education qualifications in dd/mm/yyyy format. I do not have the *exact date* when my degree course commenced or when it ended. Only have the month and year. How did you guys deal with this ?
> 
> 
> Sorry about asking this over again. Just trying to ensure no mistakes are made since I have only the Sep 15 and Oct 1 window to seal an invite.



For the edu dates, I had them in my transfer certificate. So stuck to them..


----------



## destinationaustralia

rkv146 said:


> Guys I have one Doubt..
> While filing for EOI I had selected 186,189 and 190.. After that Submitted my EOI. Next to 186 It sows a Button "APPLY for VISA".. I do not have an employer to Sponsor me, So should I leave it as it is or should I remove the section.. Will this Button which is activated affect my Invitation in other categories ( 189,190)??
> Please advise


Do not choose 186 button unless you have a sponsor.

AFAIK the SkillSelect guidelines have mentioned that, once invited one has to submit a visa application in that category within two months or else the opportunity will be lost till the next invitation comes. Moreover multiple category of invitations will not come at the same time. In other words till you have a 186 invitation, other invitation such as 189/190/489 would not come.

Why take a risk when things are not very clear (unless you can manage a sponsor of course). 

I think this issue has been discussed on this Forum elsewhere too.



Cheers!


----------



## andiamo

antonyvkj said:


> 1. If you haven't studied in Australia then it is NO.
> 2. If you have registered as Translator for one of the community language, then you can say "YES" else "No.
> 
> I too don't have the exact date, but specified as 1st day and last day of the month for start and end respectively.


Awesome, thanks


----------



## subhadipbose

Friends and seniors,
I had submitted the EOI and SS application on 07-Sept and Victorian authorities replied back to me today asking for a resume in the format stated on their website. Moreover they want the resume to be in word doc and not pdf (which i had sent). Please provide me some references of good resumes which can be assessed by them. It will be of great help if you can share this info at the earliest.....pls pls pls


----------



## subhadipbose

andiamo said:


> Awesome, thanks


Hello Andiamo,

your signature states that you submitted your EOI later than applying for VIC SS.....now i applied for vic as well but i had to submit the EOI first as their form was asking for the EOI reference number.


----------



## andiamo

subhadipbose said:


> Hello Andiamo,
> 
> your signature states that you submitted your EOI later than applying for VIC SS.....now i applied for vic as well but i had to submit the EOI first as their form was asking for the EOI reference number.


Are'nt we given an option to choose YES / NO for EOI. I said NO and moved ahead.

The application did not make it mandatory to submit the EOI number


----------



## andiamo

*Updating EOI*

I had to make some changes to my Education dates and chose to update an EOI I submitted yesterday.

On the last page, I see two options - Amend Details and Submit.

Does someone know which one to hit for the changes to take effect ?

Just do not want the system to submit a new EOI in the process :confused2:


----------



## prgopala

andiamo said:


> Are'nt we given an option to choose YES / NO for EOI. I said NO and moved ahead.
> 
> The application did not make it mandatory to submit the EOI number


yup, you can send EOI number later on when VIC asks you the same. or you can send it to their email id referencing your file number which VIC has provided with the ack.


----------



## Aadilnaeem

Hi I hav question. I hav applied for SA SS a month ago and 2 days back i got updated skills assesment from acs which i hav also updated in EOI as well. Now the info on EOI is different from SS for assessment .what shall I do?SA SS gas old info of skills assesment


----------



## prgopala

Aadilnaeem said:


> Hi I hav question. I hav applied for SA SS a month ago and 2 days back i got updated skills assesment from acs which i hav also updated in EOI as well. Now the info on EOI is different from SS for assessment .what shall I do?SA SS gas old info of skills assesment


Send SA the new skill assessment.


----------



## andiamo

*Request your attention*



andiamo said:


> I had to make some changes to my Education dates and chose to update an EOI I submitted yesterday.
> 
> On the last page, I see two options - Amend Details and Submit.
> 
> Does someone know which one to hit for the changes to take effect ?
> 
> Just do not want the system to submit a new EOI in the process :confused2:



*********Kindly help answer this query please. 
I am waiting on this to update my EOI with changes made and am *confused which button to submit*.***********

Appreciate your help


----------



## Us-2-Aus

For all those people who have already applied for the 189 visa online, how long was the application and how much time did it take you from start to finish to submit the application? Just wondering...


----------



## engtoaus

Hello,

IF you have ALL the documents ready beside you, it should be finished in a couple of hours in one sitting.
However, for most cases, it will require more than one sitting (to hunt for more details) so i would on the safe side say 2 sittings of around 2 hours.
Note: Documents can only be loaded AFTER you have finished the application and paid the fees.

Hope this helps you.



Us-2-Aus said:


> For all those people who have already applied for the 189 visa online, how long was the application and how much time did it take you from start to finish to submit the application? Just wondering...


----------



## ShariqQamar

Required your help

I am filling out Form 80. But I am finding some difficulties. 

(1) on Page 4 Question # 19 it is stated that
"Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying Note: A post office box or mailbox address is not acceptable"

(2) On Page 7 Questions 34 "Proposed Arrival Details: Arrival Date ; Place of Arrival

(3) On Page 7 Questions 35 "Are you applying for Temporary Visa: Proposed Final Departure: Departure Date; Place of Departure (I have applied for 489)


Currently I am in Pakistan does these question are relevant in my case? May I left it as blank?


----------



## ShariqQamar

Required your help

I am filling out Form 80. But I am finding some difficulties. 

(1) on Page 4 Question # 19 it is stated that
"Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying Note: A post office box or mailbox address is not acceptable"

(2) On Page 7 Questions 34 "Proposed Arrival Details: Arrival Date ; Place of Arrival

(3) On Page 7 Questions 35 "Are you applying for Temporary Visa: Proposed Final Departure: Departure Date; Place of Departure (I have applied for 489)


Currently I am in Pakistan does these question are relevant in my case? May I left it as blank?


----------



## subhadipbose

andiamo said:


> Are'nt we given an option to choose YES / NO for EOI. I said NO and moved ahead.
> 
> The application did not make it mandatory to submit the EOI number


That's true ... my bad...appologies


----------



## Us-2-Aus

engtoaus said:


> Hello,
> 
> IF you have ALL the documents ready beside you, it should be finished in a couple of hours in one sitting.
> However, for most cases, it will require more than one sitting (to hunt for more details) so i would on the safe side say 2 sittings of around 2 hours.
> Note: Documents can only be loaded AFTER you have finished the application and paid the fees.
> 
> Hope this helps you.


Thank you! That is very helpful to know. I have already scanned all the documents so that shouldn't be a problem... All I need now is the invitation! Keeping my hopes for Sep 15 to see if the ones with 65 points get lucky this time around...


----------



## engtoaus

not a problem...

hope you get an invite soon... 




Us-2-Aus said:


> Thank you! That is very helpful to know. I have already scanned all the documents so that shouldn't be a problem... All I need now is the invitation! Keeping my hopes for Sep 15 to see if the ones with 65 points get lucky this time around...


----------



## nav.mahajan

ShariqQamar said:


> Required your help
> 
> I am filling out Form 80. But I am finding some difficulties.
> 
> (1) on Page 4 Question # 19 it is stated that
> "Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying Note: A post office box or mailbox address is not acceptable"
> 
> (2) On Page 7 Questions 34 "Proposed Arrival Details: Arrival Date ; Place of Arrival
> 
> (3) On Page 7 Questions 35 "Are you applying for Temporary Visa: Proposed Final Departure: Departure Date; Place of Departure (I have applied for 489)
> 
> 
> Currently I am in Pakistan does these question are relevant in my case? May I left it as blank?


1) N/A
2) Give a arrival date you think, you will go to Australia if every thing goes fine and place you will go.
3) I'm not sure about this. may be you can say want to live for life time.:boxing:


----------



## ShariqQamar

nav.mahajan said:


> 1) N/A
> 2) Give a arrival date you think, you will go to Australia if every thing goes fine and place you will go.
> 3) I'm not sure about this. may be you can say want to live for life time.:boxing:


Many Thanks


----------



## subhadipbose

Hello Friends and Seniors !!!
i have submitted my EOI and SS application.
Now i'm planning to switch job and the new job will be commencing on next month.
So in that case will i have to update the EOI and SS application next month.
And if so then will they ask for another ACS report ???
Please help me !!!!


----------



## vital_parsley

Hi friends,
I am planning to apply for australian visa 189.
I would like to know the first step to be taken towards it ?
Please help.


----------



## vital_parsley

Hi friends,
I am planning to apply for australian visa 189.
I would like to know the first step to be taken towards it ?
Please help.:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## fivetd

1. IELTS
2. Assessment
3. Submit EOI
4. Wait for invitation
5. If you receive the invitation -> Apply for Visa


----------



## vital_parsley

Thanks for the quick response.
That was helpful indeed!
As i have gone thru the forum i have understood IELTS is not required during assessment.so i can submit for assessment and then give ielts in the mean time and wait for assessment results.

Would like to know how much avg time does it take to get results of assessment and i can submit EOI only after the result of assessment ?


----------



## vital_parsley

Thanks for the quick response.
That was helpful indeed!
As i have gone thru the forum i have understood IELTS is not required during assessment.so i can submit for assessment and then give ielts in the mean time and wait for assessment results.

Would like to know how much avg time does it take to get results of assessment and i can submit EOI only after the result of assessment ?


----------



## fivetd

> No, not if you need these in order to submit an EOI.
> 
> *If you are submitting an EOI for a points based vis*a, *you must have completed an English language test, skills assessment* or job ready program (if applicable) *before you submit a complete EOI.*
> 
> You do not need to attach documents to your EOI. However, you must enter accurate information in your EOI that matches the information on the supporting documents.


Taken from skill select FAQ. I don't have the number of post to put in the link but you can find it in the skillselect web site.

And concerning the Assessment, depends on the assessment authority, some want the IELTS before. It's better to take it step by step and go through the whole process.


----------



## fly_aus

Guys, any idea when one should initiate the police verification? I have to get from India and USA. The USA one might take time. 

Is PCC and health check required while applying for visa after getting the invite? or will they tell us separately to do these?


----------



## andiamo

subhadipbose said:


> Hello Friends and Seniors !!!
> i have submitted my EOI and SS application.
> Now i'm planning to switch job and the new job will be commencing on next month.
> So in that case will i have to update the EOI and SS application next month.
> And if so then will they ask for another ACS report ???
> Please help me !!!!


No harm in updating EOI as long as you know its not going to affect your points and consequently the ranking in the pool.
Having said that I do not know if it would be mandatory to reflect that on your EOI.


----------



## cy71_shyam

fly_aus said:


> Guys, any idea when one should initiate the police verification? I have to get from India and USA. The USA one might take time.
> 
> Is PCC and health check required while applying for visa after getting the invite? or will they tell us separately to do these?



Wait for CO to be assigned .The FIrst entry dates is based on the date of the PCC ..and hence you get a longer first entry if you delay until CO asks you.You can initiate the process for USA cause it might take 2 months for the FBI clearance.


----------



## spin123

September first round skillselect reports are available now.

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 September 2012 Results


----------



## tabrezqureshi

spin123 said:


> September first round skillselect reports are available now.
> 
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 September 2012 Results


Thank dear it was great update!!

Now things are very clear.


----------



## borntobeaussie

Did u guys understand from the PDF that how many people are in the group of 65 and how many have 70 points...I think the graph is not correct at all....The only good thing is that maybe almost everyone in august having 70 points were already invited. So now some people of 65 points will be invited who applied in July, at least thats what the numbers suggest


----------



## buddi

I don't trust this graph at all. They claim to have over 17000 EOI at hand and yet the the sum of EOI under the distributions is just a fraction of the total EOI. Obviously, there is no such 54, 56,...64 or 66 points EOI thing...



borntobeaussie said:


> Did u guys understand from the PDF that how many people are in the group of 65 and how many have 70 points...I think the graph is not correct at all....The only good thing is that maybe almost everyone in august having 70 points were already invited. So now some people of 65 points will be invited who applied in July, at least thats what the numbers suggest


----------



## borntobeaussie

Also whats an EOI defined as, say I apply for both 190 and 189, am I holding 1 EOI or 2. And also when you have an invitation for one visa type, your EOI is suspended...I am completely confused with that graph and also the figures....The only information you get from it is the lowest score and the date which they applied for EOI, and I guess if the cut off comes to 65, the date applied will be vital for out understanding


buddi said:


> I don't trust this graph at all. They claim to have over 17000 EOI at hand and yet the the sum of EOI under the distributions is just a fraction of the total EOI. Obviously, there is no such 54, 56,...64 or 66 points EOI thing...


----------



## rkv146

borntobeaussie said:


> Also whats an EOI defined as, say I apply for both 190 and 189, am I holding 1 EOI or 2. And also when you have an invitation for one visa type, your EOI is suspended...I am completely confused with that graph and also the figures....The only information you get from it is the lowest score and the date which they applied for EOI, and I guess if the cut off comes to 65, the date applied will be vital for out understanding


Hello Everyone ,
I have a Doubt..
I have submitted my EOI ( 189) with 70 points on September 7.
I have Friend who submitted an EOI on July 5th with 65 points. He has not yet got an Invite.
So will get the Invite on September 15th??


----------



## tabrezqureshi

rkv146 said:


> Hello Everyone ,
> I have a Doubt..
> I have submitted my EOI ( 189) with 70 points on September 7.
> I have Friend who submitted an EOI on July 5th with 65 points. He has not yet got an Invite.
> So will get the Invite on September 15th??



Dear,
Hopefully you may get the invite with 70 points as the cut off date of EOI was 25th Aug. As I am also expecting updated EOI with 70 points on 29th Aug.
Not sure about your friend, if the points come down to 65 then he will also get it by 15th Sept.

All the best to you two!!


----------



## rkv146

tabrezqureshi said:


> Dear,
> Hopefully you may get the invite with 70 points as the cut off date of EOI was 25th Aug. As I am also expecting updated EOI with 70 points on 29th Aug.
> Not sure about your friend, if the points come down to 65 then he will also get it by 15th Sept.
> 
> All the best to you two!!


Thanks... So the Order of Merit is Points, and if points are same then date of EOI Submission..


----------



## tabrezqureshi

rkv146 said:


> Thanks... So the Order of Merit is Points, and if points are same then date of EOI Submission..


Yep, this is the way they invite!!


----------



## mkjb4u

*September results graph explained...*

Hi Guyz, 

From what i have gathered so far, this graph only shows the distribution of EOIs in August. There were 1519 (23.6 % of 6,435) applications for subclass 189. This graph seems to explain all these 1,519. A maximum of around 600 applicants had 55 points. However I believe the points have shifted a little bit and it should actually be 600 for 60 points. My interpretation is based on the graph of previous month. If that is correct, then they had about 30 people with 70 and about 300 with 65 points apply in August. Now since the cutoff in August was 75, all the people with 70 points selected in Sept 1st round must have submitted between July 1st and 25th August (the cutoff date). In about 8 weeks time 300 people with 70 points had submitted EOI, so i think in last 3 weeks between 25th August and 14th Sept, there maybe about 125 people with 70 points and a max of 100 people with more than 70 between 1st and 14th September. So in the next round there should be about 225 people with 65 points. Maybe those who submitted in first two weeks of July. So keep fingers crossed. Wishing everyone gudluck. 

Cheers.




buddi said:


> I don't trust this graph at all. They claim to have over 17000 EOI at hand and yet the the sum of EOI under the distributions is just a fraction of the total EOI. Obviously, there is no such 54, 56,...64 or 66 points EOI thing...


----------



## buddi

Now that makes more sense to me. I think your interpretation is sound. Thanks for that.



mkjb4u said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> From what i have gathered so far, this graph only shows the distribution of EOIs in August. There were 1519 (23.6 % of 6,435) applications for subclass 189. This graph seems to explain all these 1,519. A maximum of around 600 applicants had 55 points. However I believe the points have shifted a little bit and it should actually be 600 for 60 points. My interpretation is based on the graph of previous month. If that is correct, then they had about 30 people with 70 and about 300 with 65 points apply in August. Now since the cutoff in August was 75, all the people with 70 points selected in Sept 1st round must have submitted between July 1st and 25th August (the cutoff date). In about 8 weeks time 300 people with 70 points had submitted EOI, so i think in last 3 weeks between 25th August and 14th Sept, there maybe about 125 people with 70 points and a max of 100 people with more than 70 between 1st and 14th September. So in the next round there should be about 225 people with 65 points. Maybe those who submitted in first two weeks of July. So keep fingers crossed. Wishing everyone gudluck.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## zakinaeem

If any of you 65-ers are expecting an invite on the 15th of Sept, keep me in your prayers. I submitted my EOI on the 14 July. Timeline so far is in the signature.


----------



## fly_aus

Guys.. let's hope for the best for the Sep 15th invites. Last time the invites came a day earlier. Not sure if that's the case this time too..


----------



## fly_aus

cy71_shyam said:


> Wait for CO to be assigned .The FIrst entry dates is based on the date of the PCC ..and hence you get a longer first entry if you delay until CO asks you.You can initiate the process for USA cause it might take 2 months for the FBI clearance.


Thanks for the info cy71_shyam!!!


----------



## prgopala

fly_aus said:


> Guys.. let's hope for the best for the Sep 15th invites. Last time the invites came a day earlier. Not sure if that's the case this time too..


Not really a day earlier. The system is automatic, so sends invitation at 12:00 AM Australian time. So for us it reaches on our previous evening.


----------



## zakinaeem

prgopala said:


> Not really a day earlier. The system is automatic, so sends invitation at 12:00 AM Australian time. So for us it reaches on our previous evening.


Ahh! so basically exactly 24 hours more.. excited.. nervous..!!


----------



## Tas Burrfoot

After Sept 15 - when will be the next round? Will it be more than 500? Will this be done fortnightly?


----------



## zakinaeem

Tas Burrfoot said:


> After Sept 15 - when will be the next round? Will it be more than 500? Will this be done fortnightly?


Hopefully they are gonna continue with 2 rounds each month (on 1st and the 15th) and significantly increase the number of invites over the months as well. There is no way they can cover for the occupation ceilings if they stick to 900 per month (IMHO)


----------



## AnneChristina

mkjb4u said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> From what i have gathered so far, this graph only shows the distribution of EOIs in August. There were 1519 (23.6 % of 6,435) applications for subclass 189. This graph seems to explain all these 1,519. A maximum of around 600 applicants had 55 points. However I believe the points have shifted a little bit and it should actually be 600 for 60 points. My interpretation is based on the graph of previous month. If that is correct, then they had about 30 people with 70 and about 300 with 65 points apply in August. Now since the cutoff in August was 75, all the people with 70 points selected in Sept 1st round must have submitted between July 1st and 25th August (the cutoff date). In about 8 weeks time 300 people with 70 points had submitted EOI, so i think in last 3 weeks between 25th August and 14th Sept, there maybe about 125 people with 70 points and a max of 100 people with more than 70 between 1st and 14th September. So in the next round there should be about 225 people with 65 points. Maybe those who submitted in first two weeks of July. So keep fingers crossed. Wishing everyone gudluck.
> 
> Cheers.


Came to the same conclusion, i.e. that the graph needs to be shifted. However, if you look at the July graph there were only about 220 EoIs with 70 points (same shift to the right), and another 30 in August. This adds up to 250 EoIs with 70 points, however, there were about 320 invitations on Sep 1st. 
Further, when adding up the numbers from the August report, I only come to about 1,100.
Therefore I thought that maybe the August report shows numbers after the Sep 1st invitation (which would also explain the zeros for 75+ points which obviously must be wrong), in which case there were actually about 130 EoIs with 70 points submitted in August (220 + 130 - 320 = 30). Based on these figures I would assume about 50 - 60 invites with 75+ points and another 100 - 120 with 70 points, so between 270 and 300 for 65 points. But overall I agree with you, 1) the report is screwed up and 2) people with 65 points who lodged by mid-July have a good shot in the next round


----------



## zakinaeem

prgopala said:


> Not really a day earlier. The system is automatic, so sends invitation at 12:00 AM Australian time. So for us it reaches on our previous evening.


Bro, with less than a day to the next round, I have this stupid concern I wanted to be absolutely certain about. I have both 189 and 190 selected in my EOI and have also requested for Vic SS already. This doesn't mean that I cannot receive an invitation for 189 right?? (Please say yes!) What types did you select in your EOI?


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

zakinaeem said:


> Bro, with less than a day to the next round, I have this stupid concern I wanted to be absolutely certain about. I have both 189 and 190 selected in my EOI and have also requested for Vic SS already. This doesn't mean that I cannot receive an invitation for 189 right?? (Please say yes!) What types did you select in your EOI?


Zaki,

Go to sleep and relax. Its no time to have this convern. Chill!


----------



## fivetd

zakinaeem said:


> Bro, with less than a day to the next round, I have this stupid concern I wanted to be absolutely certain about. I have both 189 and 190 selected in my EOI and have also requested for Vic SS already. This doesn't mean that I cannot receive an invitation for 189 right?? (Please say yes!) What types did you select in your EOI?


Yes.
So now just relax 
Few more hours until the next round, keep them crossed


----------



## mkjb4u

Many thanks for adding to my understanding. You must be a good analyst. 



AnneChristina said:


> Came to the same conclusion, i.e. that the graph needs to be shifted. However, if you look at the July graph there were only about 220 EoIs with 70 points (same shift to the right), and another 30 in August. This adds up to 250 EoIs with 70 points, however, there were about 320 invitations on Sep 1st.
> Further, when adding up the numbers from the August report, I only come to about 1,100.
> Therefore I thought that maybe the August report shows numbers after the Sep 1st invitation (which would also explain the zeros for 75+ points which obviously must be wrong), in which case there were actually about 130 EoIs with 70 points submitted in August (220 + 130 - 320 = 30). Based on these figures I would assume about 50 - 60 invites with 75+ points and another 100 - 120 with 70 points, so between 270 and 300 for 65 points. But overall I agree with you, 1) the report is screwed up and 2) people with 65 points who lodged by mid-July have a good shot in the next round


----------



## honsq90

Redid my IELTS test!

Good luck to all in Round 2 tomorrow!


----------



## prgopala

honsq90 said:


> Redid my IELTS test!
> 
> Good luck to all in Round 2 tomorrow!


Great my friend. So rather than waiting for the invites to go to 60 points you took your points to 70 . That is what i call determination. All the best friend.


----------



## fringe123

honsq90 said:


> Redid my IELTS test!
> 
> Good luck to all in Round 2 tomorrow!


:thumb: Congratz and all the best for tomorrow invitation round!!!.

I'm also planning to redo IELTS. Wish me luck.


----------



## Julie1789

mkjb4u said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> From what i have gathered so far, this graph only shows the distribution of EOIs in August. There (23.6 % of 6,435) applications for subclass 189. This graph seems to explain all these 1,519. A maximum of around 600 applicants had 55 points. However I believe the points have shifted a little bit and it should actually be 600 for 60 points. My interpretation is based on the graph of previous month. If that is correct, then they had about 30 people with 70 and about 300 with 65 points apply in August. Now since the cutoff in August was 75, all the people with 70 points selected in Sept 1st round must have submitted between July 1st and 25th August (the cutoff date). In about 8 weeks time 300 people with 70 points had submitted EOI, so i think in last 3 weeks between 25th August and 14th Sept, there maybe about 125 people with 70 points and a max of 100 people with more than 70 between 1st and 14th September. So in the next round there should be about 225 people with 65 points. Maybe those who submitted in first two weeks of July. So keep fingers crossed. Wishing everyone gudluck.
> 
> Cheers.


There are sum ambiguities about the chart. If you add up all the eoi numbers it will be around 1100 which is much less than 1519! Aanywayn I have the same prediction about 76ers and as have submitted my eoi with 65 on 14 July I am strongly positive that I will be of the last invitees of this round


----------



## mkjb4u

Hi Julie, 

As AnneChristina has pointed out earlier, the graph may represent the situation after granting 450 invites on 1st Sept. In which case it correctly represents 1519-450 or ~1100 189 EOIs at hand. Keeping fingers crossed for tonight. I am a 65er as well and submitted on 1st July. 



Julie1789 said:


> There are sum ambiguities about the chart. If you add up all the eoi numbers it will be around 1100 which is much less than 1519! Aanywayn I have the same prediction about 76ers and as have submitted my eoi with 65 on 14 July I am strongly positive that I will be of the last invitees of this round


----------



## borntobeaussie

mkjb4u said:


> Hi Julie,
> 
> As AnneChristina has pointed out earlier, the graph may represent the situation after granting 450 invites on 1st Sept. In which case it correctly represents 1519-450 or ~1100 189 EOIs at hand. Keeping fingers crossed for tonight. I am a 65er as well and submitted on 1st July.


Best of luck....keep us posted immediately if u get an invite


----------



## vn143

Hi Everyone
I am facing a problem in EOI Homepage, If i click any tab Under DIAC correspondence Tab then the page goes Blank. Today, we have "Invitation round" correspondence in DIAC Correspondence but i am not able to see it.


----------



## subhadipbose

Hello Friends !!!
There was a new link in my Correspondence tab of the EOI. It said Invitation Round and the message stated that : There will be an automated round of invitation tomorrow September 15th so please keep your EOI accurate and updated.
Does anyone have any idea about this ???


----------



## rkv146

subhadipbose said:


> Hello Friends !!!
> There was a new link in my Correspondence tab of the EOI. It said Invitation Round and the message stated that : There will be an automated round of invitation tomorrow September 15th so please keep your EOI accurate and updated.
> Does anyone have any idea about this ???


Even I have this message.. it seems they have sent to everyone whose EOI is submitted and have not invited.


----------



## thewall

mkjb4u said:


> Hi Julie,
> 
> As AnneChristina has pointed out earlier, the graph may represent the situation after granting 450 invites on 1st Sept. In which case it correctly represents 1519-450 or ~1100 189 EOIs at hand. Keeping fingers crossed for tonight. I am a 65er as well and submitted on 1st July.


how do u read "*Points Score Spread of EOIs by Visa Category*" 

can not match anything on this. looks like even 60 score will get Invite


----------



## Kakacyfaye

Can anyone explain why the number of total eoi on hands is 17758?
Eoi submitted in July is 8261 and eoi submitted in August is 6435, the sum of these numbers is less than 15000. Where is the 17758 coming from?


----------



## buddi

I guess it is because after a few rounds of invitation, DIAC saw some EOI applicants over-claimed their points unintentionally or intentionally. So this is probably just a word of caution.





subhadipbose said:


> Hello Friends !!!
> There was a new link in my Correspondence tab of the EOI. It said Invitation Round and the message stated that : There will be an automated round of invitation tomorrow September 15th so please keep your EOI accurate and updated.
> Does anyone have any idea about this ???


----------



## buddi

Please note that this point spread is for August as someone has said. Then there is still the old point spread is for July with a majority of 65ers and below.



thewall said:


> how do u read "*Points Score Spread of EOIs by Visa Category*"
> 
> can not match anything on this. looks like even 60 score will get Invite


----------



## thewall

in my view EOI on hand is misleading - for me its rather useless number. cause, same applicant may tick multiple like I did 186,187, 189, 190 - but I am only 1 person (=1applicant) but possibly counted as 4 EOIs. I guess for the same reason 189 & 190 will have many duplicate applicants based on occupation on SOL1 or 2

For me key is the point spread to arrive at cut-off, which I guess we need to sum Graph of Sep + August report. Still cant solve the puzzle of Point score spread 189, 190 & 489 :confused2:


----------



## fivetd

I think that Points Score Spread of EOIs By Visa Category it is not correlated with the rest of the EOIs that are already in the system. If that one was with all than on the 1st September there should be also some 65ers invited. there were no invitation for 65ers. So I guess that sheet shows EOIs submitted within the time frame between the August round and 1st of September round.

Maybe the two sheets need to be analyzed together and from the first one we should put 0 to the 75 and +80 since they were all invited on the 1st of September.
But meanwhile for sure some more 75s and 80s EOIs have been submitted, it is hard to estimate how many because there were only 3 rounds until now so it is not enough for a more accurate analysis. Also some of the 70s have got invited but there some left and some who have just submitted there EOIs and again it is to early to make an accurate estimation but as Anne analyzed there should be some 65ers who will get invited, will just have to wait and see how many, I am hoping for the best since I am in this 65ers league  

I think the October round will come with more chances since 80+, 75, 70 will get invited on the 15th, some 65ers will also get invited so after that you can get a more clear view of how many EOIs with +80,75 and 70ers are on an average submitted between rounds. 

Keeping them crossed!!!


----------



## thewall

buddi said:


> Please note that this point spread is for August as someone has said. Then there is still the old point spread is for July with a majority of 65ers and below.


it seems these 2 *point score reports * r mutually exclusive & we need to add them both to arrive at tonite's cut-off ? then all 65ers must get thru tonite :ranger:


----------



## honsq90

HI all, I just need a few more opinions.

So I'm on my 485 visa which expires end Nov next year. I understand I am granted a Bridging Visa A when I apply for my 885/189. What happens if I travel in and out of the country while my 485 is still valid? Does it cease my Bridging Visa A or does the Bridging Visa A only start from the time my 485 expires?


----------



## thewall

fivetd said:


> I think that Points Score Spread of EOIs By Visa Category it is not correlated with the rest of the EOIs that are already in the system. If that one was with all than on the 1st September there should be also some 65ers invited. there were no invitation for 65ers. So I guess that sheet shows EOIs submitted within the time frame between the August round and 1st of September round.
> 
> Maybe the two sheets need to be analyzed together and from the first one we should put 0 to the 75 and +80 since they were all invited on the 1st of September.
> But meanwhile for sure some more 75s and 80s EOIs have been submitted, it is hard to estimate how many because there were only 3 rounds until now so it is not enough for a more accurate analysis. Also some of the 70s have got invited but there some left and some who have just submitted there EOIs and again it is to early to make an accurate estimation but as Anne analyzed there should be some 65ers who will get invited, will just have to wait and see how many, I am hoping for the best since I am in this 65ers league
> 
> I think the October round will come with more chances since 80+, 75, 70 will get invited on the 15th, some 65ers will also get invited so after that you can get a more clear view of how many EOIs with +80,75 and 70ers are on an average submitted between rounds.
> 
> Keeping them crossed!!!



I think u shud get it tonite.

if i read correctly - total 65er not that many,

189 July 65ers: about 400 + 
189 August 65ers: 35 approx + 
189 few more 1-15Sep - 
190 few invites on SOL1 +
189 few 70ers
< 450 total 189 for Sep 15

Cheers!


----------



## AnneChristina

Kakacyfaye said:


> Can anyone explain why the number of total eoi on hands is 17758?
> Eoi submitted in July is 8261 and eoi submitted in August is 6435, the sum of these numbers is less than 15000. Where is the 17758 coming from?


Haha, didn't even recognize that discrepancy. I guess it still stems from the July activity, i.e. if you look at the points spread there were about 3,200 EoIs for subclasses 189 and 190 each, but the report on the next page said there were about 2,150 each. Prob they just didn't know how to count the people who applied for several visa subclasses?! No idea! But yet another "mistake" in the reports... kind of funny. Am wondering whether they will restate previous reports once they figured out a proper way to do it :confused2:


----------



## fivetd

I believe that if you submit 1 EOI with 3 visa subclasses selected than they count you for the first, second and third visa subclass and you will increase the number of EOIs for each subclass and even if you send 1 EOI for the total number of EOIs including all visa subclasses then you count as 3.
Just my thoughts.


----------



## Kakacyfaye

fivetd said:


> I believe that if you submit 1 EOI with 3 visa subclasses selected than they count you for the first, second and third visa subclass and you will increase the number of EOIs for each subclass and even if you send 1 EOI for the total number of EOIs including all visa subclasses then you count as 3.
> Just my thoughts.


Hey according to July data, 8261 eoi submitted, 226 invitations issued, eoi on hand is exactly 8261-226=8035. If apply your analysis, is it reasonable to infer that only eois submitted in august include more than one visa subclasses?


----------



## Kakacyfaye

AnneChristina said:


> Haha, didn't even recognize that discrepancy. I guess it still stems from the July activity, i.e. if you look at the points spread there were about 3,200 EoIs for subclasses 189 and 190 each, but the report on the next page said there were about 2,150 each. Prob they just didn't know how to count the people who applied for several visa subclasses?! No idea! But yet another "mistake" in the reports... kind of funny. Am wondering whether they will restate previous reports once they figured out a proper way to do it :confused2:


Hey, are you saying some eois submitted in July include more than one visa subclasses? If so, why eois on hand for July is 8035 which is exactly 8261 - 226? If more subclasses are chosen in eois submitted in July, then eois on hand for July should be more than 8035.


----------



## fivetd

Kakacyfaye said:


> Hey, are you saying some eois submitted in July include more than one visa subclasses? If so, why eois on hand for July is 8035 which is exactly 8261 - 226? If more subclasses are chosen in eois submitted in July, then eois on hand for July should be more than 8035.


Yes there are some people who went for more than just 1 subclass. Some of them are posting on this forum. So they will be calculated for each of the visa subclass selected. Therefore while the actual number of the EOIs is X the actual number of individuals who submitted those EOIs is less than X. How many I have no clue, only the people who compile the monthly reports can include that in the actual report if they want to.


----------



## Zameer

Report prepared by DIAC is not clear most importantly it has not been disclosed the actual number of applicants. For eg. if somebody has applied under 189 and 190 and receives invitation under 190 this means that 2 EOI got dismissed.


----------



## subhadipbose

buddi said:


> I guess it is because after a few rounds of invitation, DIAC saw some EOI applicants over-claimed their points unintentionally or intentionally. So this is probably just a word of caution.


It seems this is an auto generated email as they are going to generate fresh invites tomorrow.


----------



## subhadipbose

rkv146 said:


> Even I have this message.. it seems they have sent to everyone whose EOI is submitted and have not invited.


So what do you think our chances are ?? 
I totally understand that it's too early to expect the invite but just testing my luck because of the points score.


----------



## AnneChristina

subhadipbose said:


> So what do you think our chances are ??
> I totally understand that it's too early to expect the invite but just testing my luck because of the points score.


Do you have 70 points for the 189?


----------



## subhadipbose

Hello Friends and Seniors !!!
Please help me understand how the invites are generated for 190 candidates....is it like the SS approval should be received first and then to expect the EOI invite or like there is no such sequence. 
Actually since they are planning to generate fresh invites tomorrow.....i was getting a little curious about that.


----------



## subhadipbose

AnneChristina said:


> Do you have 70 points for the 189?


Hey Anne ... I have 75 for 190 though....any thoughts.


----------



## AnneChristina

subhadipbose said:


> Hey Anne ... I have 75 for 190 though....any thoughts.


Well, if you have 75 points for the 190, you could prob get 70 for the 189, or is your job not on the right SOL? If it is I would recommend to lodge the 189 application and you should be the proud owner of an invitation in 4 hours and 3 minutes


----------



## Zameer

Is there any method of knowing that points claimed in EOI would be accepted by case officer?


----------



## AnneChristina

Zameer said:


> Is there any method of knowing that points claimed in EOI would be accepted by case officer?


Unfortunately not really, but if you have proper documentation for everything, e.g. skills assessment, valid IELTS, NAATI test if you claim points for community language, payslips & reference letter for work experience, diplomas and transcripts, etc. I don't think there should be any problems. The greatest ambiguity prob exists with the term "closely related" which is kind of subjective...


----------



## Zameer

AnneChristina said:


> Unfortunately not really, but if you have proper documentation for everything, e.g. skills assessment, valid IELTS, NAATI test if you claim points for community language, payslips & reference letter for work experience, diplomas and transcripts, etc. I don't think there should be any problems. The greatest ambiguity prob exists with the term "closely related" which is kind of subjective...


Thanks for your reply. My only worry is my experience. I have claimed 10 points for experience. 5 points pertains to experience which i gained after completing 2 years of bachelors degree and interestingly my assessment letter from VETASSESS is silent on that experience. May be they only assess experience which has been gained during the last 5 years and the experience which i claimed was more than 5 years old. Although it states that my Bachelors Degree is highly relevant to my job experience.

I am still not sure whether i would apply for visa if i receives invitation or wait for another 12 months when i would be more than 100% sure of my points.


----------



## spin123

Zameer said:


> Thanks for your reply. My only worry is my experience. I have claimed 10 points for experience. 5 points pertains to experience which i gained after completing 2 years of bachelors degree and interestingly my assessment letter from VETASSESS is silent on that experience. May be they only assess experience which has been gained during the last 5 years and the experience which i claimed was more than 5 years old. Although it states that my Bachelors Degree is highly relevant to my job experience.
> 
> I am still not sure whether i would apply for visa if i receives invitation or wait for another 12 months when i would be more than 100% sure of my points.


Even i have a similar issue. I went down on a subject during my final year and completed it next year while working full time. ACS has assessed that year as suitable for the ANZO code i selected. However i'm not sure how DIAC would go about it...


----------



## AnneChristina

Zameer said:


> Thanks for your reply. My only worry is my experience. I have claimed 10 points for experience. 5 points pertains to experience which i gained after completing 2 years of bachelors degree and interestingly my assessment letter from VETASSESS is silent on that experience. May be they only assess experience which has been gained during the last 5 years and the experience which i claimed was more than 5 years old. Although it states that my Bachelors Degree is highly relevant to my job experience.
> 
> I am still not sure whether i would apply for visa if i receives invitation or wait for another 12 months when i would be more than 100% sure of my points.


That's a tricky situation... also wouldn't want to waste the money, time and effort on an application which might be rejected. Can't you contact VETASSESS and ask why they didn't consider those 2 years? Alternatively, would you still meet the benchmark (i.e. at least 65 points) if you claimed 5 points less?


----------



## thewall

experience part is really grey area, one should read your ANZSCO code requirement carefully, in most cases it demands 4-yr Bachelor level education, if your code starts with 1xxxxx or 2xxxxx.

I have seen in the past DIAC refuse point claims for Experience even after assessment authority (eg. ACS) counted those experience as 'Related' to your occupation. DIAC explain however, those are not classified as 'Skilled' - i think its mentioned somewhere in GSM Booklet 6


----------



## AnneChristina

thewall said:


> experience part is really grey area, one should read your ANZSCO code requirement carefully, in most cases it demands 4-yr Bachelor level education, if your code starts with 1xxxxx or 2xxxxx.
> 
> I have seen in the past DIAC refuse point claims for Experience even after assessment authority (eg. ACS) counted those experience as 'Related' to your occupation. DIAC explain however, those are not classified as 'Skilled' - i think its mentioned somewhere in GSM Booklet 6


That's interesting! Didn't know that! Thanks.


----------



## Zameer

AnneChristina said:


> That's a tricky situation... also wouldn't want to waste the money, time and effort on an application which might be rejected. Can't you contact VETASSESS and ask why they didn't consider those 2 years? Alternatively, would you still meet the benchmark (i.e. at least 65 points) if you claimed 5 points less?



I need these 5 points for my application to be accepted. Other wise i have 2 options either i should resit in IELTS and score 8 bands in each module or wait for another 12 months.


----------



## thewall

AnneChristina said:


> That's interesting! Didn't know that! Thanks.



Best place to check requirements on your ANZSCO code is *Australian Bureau of Statistics*


----------



## rkv146

subhadipbose said:


> Hello Friends and Seniors !!!
> Please help me understand how the invites are generated for 190 candidates....is it like the SS approval should be received first and then to expect the EOI invite or like there is no such sequence.
> Actually since they are planning to generate fresh invites tomorrow.....i was getting a little curious about that.


As software Tester you will not get 189 Invite at all. This is my Understanding, senior expats can correct me.
If you have applied for SS and have lodged your EOI in your SS application. once your State approves your Nomination Invite will come automatically to you to apply for Visa.


----------



## AnneChristina

Zameer said:


> I need these 5 points for my application to be accepted. Other wise i have 2 options either i should resit in IELTS and score 8 bands in each module or wait for another 12 months.


That's too bad. I would really talk to VETASSESS to understand whether they consider the experience suitable or not. As per Thewall's post you should prob also consider the skill-level of that experience. Alternatively, have you thought about visa class 190 instead of 189? That would also give you the 5 additional points...


----------



## subhadipbose

rkv146 said:


> As software Tester you will not get 189 Invite at all. This is my Understanding, senior expats can correct me.
> If you have applied for SS and have lodged your EOI in your SS application. once your State approves your Nomination Invite will come automatically to you to apply for Visa.


Yup you are absolutely correct i belong to the 190 category....so it's going to be a long impatient wait for me it seems


----------



## andiamo

thewall said:


> experience part is really grey area, one should read your ANZSCO code requirement carefully, in most cases it demands 4-yr Bachelor level education, if your code starts with 1xxxxx or 2xxxxx.
> 
> I have seen in the past DIAC refuse point claims for Experience even after assessment authority (eg. ACS) counted those experience as 'Related' to your occupation. DIAC explain however, those are not classified as 'Skilled' - i think its mentioned somewhere in GSM Booklet 6


Wall, Christina you guys seem to have opened the pandora's box here.

I have got a +ve assessment for ICT BA 261111 with the following experience break up 

1. Senior Software Engineer : 5 years 
2. Senior Business Analyst : 4 years

On my EOI I have chosen "closely related" for the first experience category which genuinely is, and have managed to get 70 points as on date.

Do you guys think there could be a possibility that this might be subject to further validation if and when a Case Officer gets assigned ?

Is'nt ACS or any other Assessing body's assessment justified in that case ?


----------



## AnneChristina

andiamo said:


> Wall, Christina you guys seem to have opened the pandora's box here.
> 
> I have got a +ve assessment for ICT BA 261111 with the following experience break up
> 
> 1. Senior Software Engineer : 5 years
> 2. Senior Business Analyst : 4 years
> 
> On my EOI I have chosen "closely related" for the first experience category which genuinely is, and have managed to get 70 points as on date.
> 
> Do you guys think there could be a possibility that this might be subject to further validation if and when a Case Officer gets assigned ?
> 
> Is'nt ACS or any other Assessing body's assessment justified in that case ?


Hi Andiamo,
I really don't think you have anything to worry about. The job seems to be very closely related & seems to require a degree in order to be performed. An example of a grey area might be a person who has worked as an Accounts Receivable Clerk and wants to claim this experience for the profession of Accounting. The job is def closely related, but you really don't need an Accounting degree to perform the job of an Accounts Receivable Clerk.


----------



## andiamo

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Andiamo,
> I really don't think you have anything to worry about. The job seems to be very closely related & seems to require a degree in order to be performed. An example of a grey area might be a person who has worked as an Accounts Receivable Clerk and wants to claim this experience for the profession of Accounting. The job is def closely related, but you really don't need an Accounting degree to perform the job of an Accounts Receivable Clerk.


Thanks Christina, hope the Case Officer thinks along similar lines


----------



## mkjb4u

Have just been invited to apply for 189 with 65 points. Hope many more on the forum did as well. Cheers.


----------



## zakinaeem

mkjb4u said:


> Have just been invited to apply for 189 with 65 points. Hope many more on the forum did as well. Cheers.


Same here *scottish dance*  :clap2:


----------



## AnneChristina

That's great news! Congrats to both of you! So as expected the cut-off did drop to 65 points, mid-July. That's pretty cool


----------



## fivetd

mkjb4u said:


> Have just been invited to apply for 189 with 65 points. Hope many more on the forum did as well. Cheers.


Can you share with us the date you submitted you EOI?
Thanks and congratulations


----------



## mkjb4u

Yes our analysis did work. Hope you got an invite too.... cheers.


AnneChristina said:


> That's great news! Congrats to both of you! So as expected the cut-off did drop to 65 points, mid-July. That's pretty cool


----------



## mkjb4u

Hi, I submitted on 1st of July. 



fivetd said:


> Can you share with us the date you submitted you EOI?
> Thanks and congratulations


----------



## AnneChristina

mkjb4u said:


> Yes our analysis did work. Hope you got an invite too.... cheers.


Haha, well, as expected, I did not. But for all those trying to figure out the cut-off date: It lies somewhere between July 14 and July 18


----------



## foxrunmall

hey guys. in the invitation letter, it says "You will be required to verify your claims before lodging a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa."

So, are there any specific procedures i should go through before clicking the "Apply Visa" button on my EOI Homepage?

P.S. I submitted my EOI on 5 July with 65 points


----------



## honsq90

I got an invite too.

My only issue so far is that there's no way I can indicate that my occupation is current, and I guess the next best thing is to mark today as the Date To for my current job.


----------



## Julie1789

I got an invite just an hour ago. 189/65points. Eois submitted on 14 July.
I leave this page to another page named invitation holders. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## prgopala

honsq90 said:


> I got an invite too.
> 
> My only issue so far is that there's no way I can indicate that my occupation is current, and I guess the next best thing is to mark today as the Date To for my current job.


I presume you are talking about the 189 Visa application. Yeah, you cannot leave the to date blank into indicate you are still working with the same co (you could do this in the EOI). So the best date is the date when you are going to submit your app. Thats what i did.


----------



## irshad2005

Hey Guys,

Got an invite for 189 with 65 points 
Applied on 1st July

Yeppi.......Congrats to everyone who got their invite too


----------



## inc

Hi everyone, agent just advised got an invite to apply. Estimate agent submitted EOI around 4th/5th September. I have 75 points and a materials engineer. Good luck to all. Very anxious process.


----------



## inc

Forgot to state invite for 189 visa. Thank you to all... This forum is an excellent support network.


----------



## andiamo

So here it comes finally. 70 points EOI submitted Sep 10th. This forum has been of immense help and support.

Thank you all over again !


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

andiamo said:


> So here it comes finally. 70 points EOI submitted Sep 10th. This forum has been of immense help and support.
> 
> Thank you all over again !


Cheers!


----------



## irshad2005

Hi Seniors,

Please help me with this

I don't know how i made this blunder...When i applied my EOI i filled in all the details but i did not submit my application in the manner which ACS gave my assessment letter

According to my ACS Skill Letter
* 1st Company : XXXX Company
* 2nd Company(1st Designation) : XXXX Company
* 2nd Company(2nd Designation) : XXXX Company
* 3rd Company : XXXX Company
* 4th Company(1st Designation) : XXXX Company
* 4th Company(2nd Designation) : XXXX Company 

I had 2 designation in my 2nd Company so they split my work experience according to my designation and also my company moved me to another group of company, but it was the same company so ACS mentioned XXX Group of Companies rather than mentioning different company names

I claimed 65 points while submitting my EOI 

Now i got my invitation and now i realized that i made a mistake 

This is what i submitted in my EOI

* 1st Company : XXXX Company
* 2nd Company : XXXX Company
* 3rd Company : XXXX Company
* 4th Company: XXXX Company

I did not split my job with different designations and and i only mentioned my actual Company name as XXXX and not XXXX Group of Company

If i correct my information in my Visa Application it will not affect my points. I only have to change my Company Name according to the letter issued by ACS and i only have to add 2 more field in my Work Experience i.e split my Job responsibility

Will this void my EOI ???
Please reply asap as i am very nervous


----------



## tabrezqureshi

andiamo said:


> So here it comes finally. 70 points EOI submitted Sep 10th. This forum has been of immense help and support.
> 
> Thank you all over again !


Andiamo, Congratulations..

Then, i should also get the invite!! i should ring my agent to get the update!!


----------



## ir.malik

I have applied for 190 in eoi .. I got Victoria ss on 5 September, I replied with 'i accept etc' .. still no invite.. dnt know wats happening.. any ideas?


----------



## destinationaustralia

irshad2005 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Please help me with this
> 
> I don't know how i made this blunder...When i applied my EOI i filled in all the details but i did not submit my application in the manner which ACS gave my assessment letter
> 
> If i correct my information in my Visa Application it will not affect my points. I only have to change my Company Name according to the letter issued by ACS and i only have to add 2 more field in my Work Experience i.e split my Job responsibility
> 
> Will this void my EOI ???
> Please reply asap as i am very nervous


I think the information included in your EOI is quite OK. As long as there is no discrepancy in the number of years claimed (affecting the points) this should not be an issue.
I understand that while filling up the visa application after an invite, all these can be mentioned in detail.
However, for your satisfaction you can edit your EOI. I do not think it'll cause you to fall down in appl date seniority, as there is no change in points. However, you can confirm it directly from DIAC

Good Luck


----------



## fly_aus

Guys, got a invite too for 189. I had 70 points.. Thanks for all the support so far..


----------



## fly_aus

Guys, got a invite too for 189. I had 70 points.. Thanks for all the support so far..


----------



## subhadipbose

andiamo said:


> So here it comes finally. 70 points EOI submitted Sep 10th. This forum has been of immense help and support.
> 
> Thank you all over again !


Heartiest Congratulations friend !!!!:clap2:


----------



## subhadipbose

fly_aus said:


> Guys, got a invite too for 189. I had 70 points.. Thanks for all the support so far..


Cheers !!!!!:clap2:


----------



## tabrezqureshi

tabrezqureshi said:


> Andiamo, Congratulations..
> 
> Then, i should also get the invite!! i should ring my agent to get the update!!



Got the INVITE for 189 wiht 70 points..on 15th Sept.


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq

tabrezqureshi said:


> Got the INVITE for 189 wiht 70 points..on 15th Sept.


Congrats Tabrez


----------



## tabrezqureshi

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> Congrats Tabrez



Thanks dear


----------



## Us-2-Aus

engtoaus said:


> not a problem...
> 
> hope you get an invite soon...


Finally got my invite on Sep 15 for the 189 visa with 65 points :clap2:, but I am having difficulties logging in the TRN screen. I enter my TRN id and password but nothing happens. I was able to log in yesterday, and upload few documents but its not letting me log in today. I have even reset my password several times, but no luck. Has anybody else had the same issue? Also, I have only uploaded 17 docs thus far and the system said that I have reached my max limit. I thought we could upload up to 60 documents....Has any of you faced the same problem? Any comments or suggestions are welcome!


----------



## borntobeaussie

Us-2-Aus said:


> Finally got my invite on Sep 15 for the 189 visa with 65 points :clap2:, but I am having difficulties logging in the TRN screen. I enter my TRN id and password but nothing happens. I was able to log in yesterday, and upload few documents but its not letting me log in today. I have even reset my password several times, but no luck. Has anybody else had the same issue? Also, I have only uploaded 17 docs thus far and the system said that I have reached my max limit. I thought we could upload up to 60 documents....Has any of you faced the same problem? Any comments or suggestions are welcome!


I think I have seen people having such issues. Btw, when was ur EOi submission date


----------



## Us-2-Aus

borntobeaussie said:


> I think I have seen people having such issues. Btw, when was ur EOi submission date


I submitted my EOI on July 1, 2012.


----------



## prgopala

Us-2-Aus said:


> Finally got my invite on Sep 15 for the 189 visa with 65 points :clap2:, but I am having difficulties logging in the TRN screen. I enter my TRN id and password but nothing happens. I was able to log in yesterday, and upload few documents but its not letting me log in today. I have even reset my password several times, but no luck. Has anybody else had the same issue? Also, I have only uploaded 17 docs thus far and the system said that I have reached my max limit. I thought we could upload up to 60 documents....Has any of you faced the same problem? Any comments or suggestions are welcome!


What's the exact issue? 
Are you not able to reach the visa login page with TRN number and password columns? 
Or 
you can reach that page but when you enter TRN and pwd and hit enter nothing happens?


----------



## subhadipbose

Any new invites for 190 candidates ??


----------



## mino

Greeting Expertise,
am willing to apply for EOI as previously planned to Independent visa,the new system is showing many option along with 189,like 190 state nominated ..etc
Do you advice me to stick only with 189 or should i choose more option where i'll get more chances for granting the invitations!!
Moreover as per your experience how long it might take to be invited after lodging the EOI on 189 category !!!
Thanks in advance


----------



## antonyvkj

mino said:


> Greeting Expertise,
> am willing to apply for EOI as previously planned to Independent visa,the new system is showing many option along with 189,like 190 state nominated ..etc
> Do you advice me to stick only with 189 or should i choose more option where i'll get more chances for granting the invitations!!
> Moreover as per your experience how long it might take to be invited after lodging the EOI on 189 category !!!
> Thanks in advance


It depends on the total points you have. If you are having 70+then you will get 189 invite in the coming round. If 65 and less then you have to wait on the queue....


----------



## venkatakrishnanr

*Filing EOI this week*



I got my IELTS Scores; 

Listening - 8.5
Reading - 7.0
Writing - 6.0
Speaking - 6.5
Overall - 7.0

Since I am eligible for SA, do I get any points with this IELTS Score.
I am going to file my EOI this week for SA only. I am not eligible for VIC. So anyone can answer this for me.

1. How long does it take to get EOI approved?
2. Do we apply for State Sponsorship only after EOI?
3. How much time does it take for State Sponsorship?
4. Final application can be applied only after EOI & State Sponsorhip?

Please let me know how is the current situation and so on?


----------



## mino

*HI*



antonyvkj said:


> It depends on the total points you have. If you are having 70+then you will get 189 invite in the coming round. If 65 and less then you have to wait on the queue....


I have 65 exactly , any idea what's NAATI !!! how can i get 5 point more in that !
if 65 is my score how long it'll take me to get the invitation


----------



## mino

I have 65 exactly , any idea what's NAATI !!! how can i get 5 point more in that !
if 65 is my score how long it'll take me to get the invitation


----------



## gopes.poduri

Hi all,
I have a query on EOI point system. I submitted EOI on 14th of Sept with 60points for 189 and 65 points for 190. Later I changed my mind and wanted to proceed with only 189. So I amended my EOI accordingly on 15th of Sept. In addition I included my Graduation details as well on 15th, where as I included only Post Graduation details first time. After submitting I got the confirmation saying my EOI had been submitted with 60points for 189. 

But today morning, I got a mail from SkillSelect stating there was some message. I logged into Skillselect and my points are updated to 65. I am confused as I don't know from where these +5 points have come. Any idea? Please let me know If you need more inputs to answer my query.

Regards,
Gopi Poduri


----------



## 4ndy

venkatakrishnanr said:


> I got my IELTS Scores;
> 
> Listening - 8.5
> Reading - 7.0
> Writing - 6.0
> Speaking - 6.5
> Overall - 7.0
> 
> Since I am eligible for SA, do I get any points with this IELTS Score.
> I am going to file my EOI this week for SA only. I am not eligible for VIC. So anyone can answer this for me.
> 
> 1. How long does it take to get EOI approved?
> 2. Do we apply for State Sponsorship only after EOI?
> 3. How much time does it take for State Sponsorship?
> 4. Final application can be applied only after EOI & State Sponsorhip?
> 
> Please let me know how is the current situation and so on?



SA need at least 6.5 for each components on your IELTS.


----------



## gopes.poduri

Hi all,
I have a query on EOI point system. I submitted EOI on 14th of Sept with 60points for 189 and 65 points for 190. Later I changed my mind and wanted to proceed with only 189. So I amended my EOI accordingly on 15th of Sept. In addition I included my Graduation details as well on 15th, where as I included only Post Graduation details first time. After submitting I got the confirmation saying my EOI had been submitted with 60points for 189. 

But today morning, I got a mail from SkillSelect stating there was some message. I logged into Skillselect and my points are updated to 65. I am confused as I don't know from where these +5 points have come. Any idea? Please let me know If you need more inputs to answer my query.

Regards,
Gopi Poduri


----------



## destinationaustralia

mino said:


> I have 65 exactly , any idea what's NAATI !!! how can i get 5 point more in that !
> if 65 is my score how long it'll take me to get the invitation


NAATI is a language Translators/ Interpreters exam ( ie any other language to English and back) Qualifying this would give you 5 points extra. Please go to the NAATI website for more details.

Cheers!


----------



## antonyvkj

gopes.poduri said:


> Hi all,
> I have a query on EOI point system. I submitted EOI on 14th of Sept with 60points for 189 and 65 points for 190. Later I changed my mind and wanted to proceed with only 189. So I amended my EOI accordingly on 15th of Sept. In addition I included my Graduation details as well on 15th, where as I included only Post Graduation details first time. After submitting I got the confirmation saying my EOI had been submitted with 60points for 189.
> 
> But today morning, I got a mail from SkillSelect stating there was some message. I logged into Skillselect and my points are updated to 65. I am confused as I don't know from where these +5 points have come. Any idea? Please let me know If you need more inputs to answer my query.
> 
> Regards,
> Gopi Poduri


Is the degree awarded by an Australian university, if so you may have additional points. You can cross check the points you are claiming are correct. age exp from Australia etc...? Just guessing!


----------



## joe117

gopes.poduri said:


> Hi all,
> I have a query on EOI point system. I submitted EOI on 14th of Sept with 60points for 189 and 65 points for 190. Later I changed my mind and wanted to proceed with only 189. So I amended my EOI accordingly on 15th of Sept. In addition I included my Graduation details as well on 15th, where as I included only Post Graduation details first time. After submitting I got the confirmation saying my EOI had been submitted with 60points for 189.
> 
> But today morning, I got a mail from SkillSelect stating there was some message. I logged into Skillselect and my points are updated to 65. I am confused as I don't know from where these +5 points have come. Any idea? Please let me know If you need more inputs to answer my query.
> 
> Regards,
> Gopi Poduri


your work experience could have increased by "one more year" as per the EOI calculations,and you could have moved to the next bracket of work experience points. This is if you told the skillselect system that you are still in employment.....my thoughts


----------



## ir.malik

subhadipbose said:


> Any new invites for 190 candidates ??


I got vic ss on 5th sep n invite today..


----------



## subhadipbose

ir.malik said:


> I got vic ss on 5th sep n invite today..


Hey ir.malik ... i got a mail from vic asking me to reply back stating :
*In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address: Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories*
Please let me know whether they asked something similar to you as well ??
If yes can you please let me know the details and forward your reply at [email protected]

It would be a great help if you can help me out with this.


----------



## subhadipbose

Hello friends and seniors!!!
i got an email from VIC asking me to reply back stating :
*In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address: Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories*
Please let me know whether they asked something similar to you as well ??
If yes can you please let me know the details and forward your reply at [email protected]

It would be a great help if you can help me out with this.


----------



## subhadipbose

Hello friends and seniors!!!
i got an email from VIC asking me to reply back stating :
*In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address: Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories*
Please let me know whether they asked something similar to you as well ??
If yes can you please let me know the details and forward your reply at [email protected]

It would be a great help if you can help me out with this.


----------



## shikharjain

Guys got a 190 invite from VIC today


----------



## tshanmuganathan

shikharjain said:


> Guys got a 190 invite from VIC today


Great.... Share your profile details like SOL Code, Points etc


----------



## shikharjain

tshanmuganathan said:


> Great.... Share your profile details like SOL Code, Points etc


SOL: 261111 - ICT BUSINESS ANALYST
Points without SS: 65
VIC ACK: July 3rd 
VIC +ve: Sep 5th
190 invite: Sep 18th


----------



## subhadipbose

shikharjain said:


> Guys got a 190 invite from VIC today


Hello Shikharjain... i got a mail from vic asking me to reply back stating :
In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address: Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories
Please let me know whether they asked something similar to you as well ??
If yes can you please let me know the details and forward your reply at [email protected]

It would be a great help if you can help me out with this.


----------



## shikharjain

subhadipbose said:


> Hello Shikharjain... i got a mail from vic asking me to reply back stating :
> In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address: Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories
> Please let me know whether they asked something similar to you as well ??
> If yes can you please let me know the details and forward your reply at [email protected]
> 
> It would be a great help if you can help me out with this.


Hi Subhadipbose - I wasn't asked to furnish these details. However I have come across few discussions regarding this in another thread titled "Victoria SS approved". You way want to check this. Good Luck!


----------



## subhadipbose

shikharjain said:


> Hi Subhadipbose - I wasn't asked to furnish these details. However I have come across few discussions regarding this in another thread titled "Victoria SS approved". You way want to check this. Good Luck!


Thanks Shikharjain...it is a nice thread for me


----------



## burge

Hi guys,
I just got a positive ACS assessment now but i dont understand how to interprete the assessment of my educational qualification for the EOI. ACS said 
" *your MCITP from microsoft has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing"
"your Higher national diploma from xxx school has been assesses as comparable to an AQF Advanced Diploma with a major in computing"*
kindly enlighten me on what score this would give me on the EOI.
thanks


----------



## AnneChristina

burge said:


> Hi guys,
> I just got a positive ACS assessment now but i dont understand how to interprete the assessment of my educational qualification for the EOI. ACS said
> " *your MCITP from microsoft has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing"
> "your Higher national diploma from xxx school has been assesses as comparable to an AQF Advanced Diploma with a major in computing"*
> kindly enlighten me on what score this would give me on the EOI.
> thanks


Hi,
if I am not mistaken your qualification gives you 10 points. You can look it up yourself here:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf
Best regards,
Anne


----------



## burge

Thanks AnneChristina. 
i have another question concerning years of experience.
i got positive assessment for the full 8years and 4 months what i applied for. will this give me the full 15 points. please confirm.


----------



## AnneChristina

burge said:


> Thanks AnneChristina.
> i have another question concerning years of experience.
> i got positive assessment for the full 8years and 4 months what i applied for. will this give me the full 15 points. please confirm.


If the entire 8 years of experience were within the past 10 years (as of the date of receiving an invitation) then yes! So how many points does that give you in total?


----------



## burge

AnneChristina said:


> If the entire 8 years of experience were within the past 10 years (as of the date of receiving an invitation) then yes! So how many points does that give you in total?


i am yet to take the ielts exam really. i chose to wait for my ACS result. anyways, I hope to score 8 in each module of ielts cos as things stand, i currently have 50 without ielts.


----------



## AnneChristina

burge said:


> i am yet to take the ielts exam really. i chose to wait for my ACS result. anyways, I hope to score 8 in each module of ielts cos as things stand, i currently have 50 without ielts.


8 in the IELTS would bump your score up to 70, which would mean more or less immediate invitation! Wish you all the best with that! Good luck!


----------



## subhadipbose

I have provided my commitment letter today (thanks to rkv146).
Any idea about the timelines it would further take to get back the approval from now on ??
I mean any trend that any of you have noticed ??


----------



## Zameer

When is the next invitation round? DIAC website is sleeping?


----------



## fivetd

Maybe 1st of October, but we will have to wait for something official to be announced on the web site. 
Hopefully the latest report with 15 September invitation round will be posted soon.


----------



## Vivekananda

Hi guys,
I have filed my EOI for subclasses 189 and 190 with 60 and 65 points respectively on 19th of September 2012. Any idea on the expected timeline for getting an invitation?

Thanks
Vivek


----------



## vschauhan

Hi is there anyone with 60 points whos EOI number under 800.i got mine is under 800 and i submitted on 1st july.what would be the likelyhood to be invited for me?thanks in advance


----------



## kkk

Hi All,

Any chances for 60 pointer (EOi submitted on 1st July) ??? though I think the software engg ceiling is quite high, 60 points will get invite......but what i can see from website is that they are not showing individual cutoff for each ANZAC code... means they are just going by max point???? and not by individual cutoff for each ANZAC code?


----------



## naseefoz

kkk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any chances for 60 pointer (EOi submitted on 1st July) ??? though I think the software engg ceiling is quite high, 60 points will get invite......but what i can see from website is that they are not showing individual cutoff for each ANZAC code... means they are just going by max point???? and not by individual cutoff for each ANZAC code?



Guys ,
How long will it take for WA SS to approve the SS?
I lodged mine on 21 sep 

Thanks in advance for the support


----------



## Vivekananda

Hi,

Anyone knows about the next round of invitation? I am hoping it to be on Oct 1. DIAC website still reports on 15th Sep invitation round!!!!

IELTS: 8.0 (L-8.5, R-9.0, W-7.0, S-7.5) | ACS Applied - 13.08.2012 | ACS Result +ve - 11.09.2012 | EOI Submitted - 19.09.2012 | VIC SS Applied - 19.09.2012 | Analyst Programmer | 189 - 65 points | 190 - 70 points |


----------



## Rekha Raman

naseefoz said:


> Guys ,
> How long will it take for WA SS to approve the SS?
> I lodged mine on 21 sep
> 
> Thanks in advance for the support


Current WA timelines are 30 working days... so count working days from the date of submission.. it shud be sometime around 2nd or 4th of Nov to be precise.

Rekha


----------



## naseefoz

Rekha Raman said:


> Current WA timelines are 30 working days... so count working days from the date of submission.. it shud be sometime around 2nd or 4th of Nov to be precise.
> 
> Rekha


thanks rakha, for the info.

BTW when did u apply for the WA SS and how many working days did it take?

Whats is ur SS nomination no?


----------



## Rekha Raman

naseefoz said:


> thanks rakha, for the info.
> 
> BTW when did u apply for the WA SS and how many working days did it take?
> 
> Whats is ur SS nomination no?


my timelines in the signature


----------



## naseefoz

Rekha Raman said:


> my timelines in the signature


can u provide ur SS application number and the date of lodgement.

Just to know the times.....


----------



## Rekha Raman

naseefoz said:


> can u provide ur SS application number and the date of lodgement.
> 
> Just to know the times.....


jul 6th and 192 is last three digits... update ur signature


----------



## findraj

Hi,

I have been following this thread for a while now. I need some guidance.

Positive Skills Assessment from VETASSESS on 22/09/2012
IELTS Score: Overall 8 as per IELTS Scorecard and 7.5 as per Skillselect.

I am engaged to my fiance and I do not understand what should I select as my relationship status and for the following for submitting my EOI.


Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? 
Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? 


I am going to get married in a couple of months and I wish to travel with my spouse. I cannot leave her behind.


My immigration agent says I should select Never Married, and No and Noto above , I can later add her details when I get invited. IS THIS TRUE???

Or he advises, I should put MARRIED and YES and YES to above. But this would be incorrect as I am not married as of now.

So if I am engaged to my fiance and wish to take her (her IELTS is done) what shoud I do? 

Please advise


----------



## LittleBoyBlue

findraj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been following this thread for a while now. I need some guidance.
> 
> Positive Skills Assessment from VETASSESS on 22/09/2012
> IELTS Score: Overall 8 as per IELTS Scorecard and 7.5 as per Skillselect.
> 
> I am engaged to my fiance and I do not understand what should I select as my relationship status and for the following for submitting my EOI.
> 
> 
> Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
> Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?
> 
> 
> I am going to get married in a couple of months and I wish to travel with my spouse. I cannot leave her behind.
> 
> 
> My immigration agent says I should select Never Married, and No and Noto above , I can later add her details when I get invited. IS THIS TRUE???
> 
> Or he advises, I should put MARRIED and YES and YES to above. But this would be incorrect as I am not married as of now.
> 
> So if I am engaged to my fiance and wish to take her (her IELTS is done) what shoud I do?
> 
> Please advise


There's a process for any change in circumstances, such as you got married, change of name, etc. etc. You can still include her when you lodge your application, provided a decision has not been made to your application.

The lowest points who were invited now was 65 points. If your points is higher than 65 or equal, you have a high chance of being invited in a month. You have 2 months to lodge your application from your date of invite. There's a 5 week wait from your lodgement before a case officer can be assigned to you (or could be less depending on your visa). 

I don't know how long is that 'couple of months' but if you feel it's within your timeline and you can still go through the process of changes in circumstances before a decision is made, there's no harm in putting "Never Married" at the moment as you can still include her in your application eventually.

Alternatively, hold your EOI submission until you get married.


----------



## svishnuk

*Submitted on 14/09/2012*

Hi All,

I have submitted EOI on 14/09/2012 with 65 points for Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent.

I have only got 6 on each band in IELTS and don't have any state sponsorship, not sure whether this is sufficient to get the invite. any advice will help.

ACS +ve, IELTS S-6,W-6,L-6,R-7.5. EOI submitted on : 14/09/2012


----------



## findraj

LittleBoyBlue said:


> There's a process for any change in circumstances, such as you got married, change of name, etc. etc. You can still include her when you lodge your application, provided a decision has not been made to your application.
> 
> The lowest points who were invited now was 65 points. If your points is higher than 65 or equal, you have a high chance of being invited in a month. You have 2 months to lodge your application from your date of invite. There's a 5 week wait from your lodgement before a case officer can be assigned to you (or could be less depending on your visa).
> 
> I don't know how long is that 'couple of months' but if you feel it's within your timeline and you can still go through the process of changes in circumstances before a decision is made, there's no harm in putting "Never Married" at the moment as you can still include her in your application eventually.
> 
> Alternatively, hold your EOI submission until you get married.


Thanks for responding, I have put "ENGAGED" in relationship status and 

Yes +1 and Yes for 

Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? 
Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? 

We will definitely get married before filing visa application. I am applying with 60 points..

Also I think theres no point holding EOI as there is a cap and with 60 points , I may or may not make it if I delay the EOI.

Thankns again!!!


----------



## AnneChristina

svishnuk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 14/09/2012 with 65 points for Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent.
> 
> I have only got 6 on each band in IELTS and don't have any state sponsorship, not sure whether this is sufficient to get the invite. any advice will help.
> 
> ACS +ve, IELTS S-6,W-6,L-6,R-7.5. EOI submitted on : 14/09/2012


Hi,
I don't think you have anything to worry about. You meet the minimum threshold for the English level and it prob wouldn't pay off to redo the IELTS test. Several people with 65 points have already been invited, and if things continue the way they have been in the past you can prob expect an invitation by Nov 1st. Obviously, we will only know more once they release the activity report and the next invitation announcement, but I think you should be fine. Good luck


----------



## naseefoz

Rekha Raman said:


> Current WA timelines are 30 working days... so count working days from the date of submission.. it shud be sometime around 2nd or 4th of Nov to be precise.
> 
> Rekha


Rekha,

Whats the education column in EOI?

Is it for Australian education or the Indian Education?


Education
Does
the
client
meet
the
Australian
study
requirements
for
the
Skilled
Migration
points
test?


What is the above question for?
I said no.... to this question


----------



## AnneChristina

naseefoz said:


> Rekha,
> 
> Whats the education column in EOI?
> 
> Is it for Australian education or the Indian Education?
> 
> Education
> Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?
> 
> What is the above question for?
> I said no.... to this question


Have you studied in Australia for the duration of 2 years towards a degree closely related to your nominated occupation? The actual formulation and definition is a bit more complex, but basically that's it...


----------



## Rekha Raman

naseefoz said:


> Rekha,
> 
> Whats the education column in EOI?
> 
> Is it for Australian education or the Indian Education?
> 
> 
> Education
> Does
> the
> client
> meet
> the
> Australian
> study
> requirements
> for
> the
> Skilled
> Migration
> points
> test?
> 
> 
> What is the above question for?
> I said no.... to this question


if you have not studied at Australia then its NO, its lill tricky lotz of ppl said yes and got their invite, now again its be revoked.. 

Rekha


----------



## svishnuk

AnneChristina said:


> Hi,
> I don't think you have anything to worry about. You meet the minimum threshold for the English level and it prob wouldn't pay off to redo the IELTS test. Several people with 65 points have already been invited, and if things continue the way they have been in the past you can prob expect an invitation by Nov 1st. Obviously, we will only know more once they release the activity report and the next invitation announcement, but I think you should be fine. Good luck


Thanks, i will wait for some more time before giving another IELTS test.


----------



## bluebyte

AnneChristina said:


> Have you studied in Australia for the duration of 2 years towards a degree closely related to your nominated occupation? The actual formulation and definition is a bit more complex, but basically that's it...


Hi,
In your opinion, would it be realistic to expect 60 points September EOI submitters to get invited by 2013 July?


----------



## Vivekananda

Hi

Can anyone here who has already migrated under 189/190 visa help me by answering this question.

How good is the job market now? I am into SAP Utilities, ABAP and Data Migration.

I have already filed my EOI qith 65 and 70 points under 189, 190 respectively and I am hoping to get an invitation in the near future.

But I think without a job, it would be difficult to survive and once I am granted a visa, how do I make sure I have a job in hand to land there. Any suggestions? I have searched @ seek but it is poor with results as it shows jobs on unknown technologies!!!

Thanks in advance.

IELTS: 8.0 (L-8.5, R-9.0, W-7.0, S-7.5) | ACS Applied - 13.08.2012 | ACS Result +ve - 11.09.2012 | EOI Submitted - 19.09.2012 | VIC SS Applied - 19.09.2012 | VIC SS Acknowledged - 25.09.2012 | Analyst Programmer | 189 - 65 points | 190 - 70 points


----------



## Kimbosisz

Hi Vivekananda 

The IT job market for SAP is kind of good, but job opening here can't be compared with US ,UK or India. Mostly you need to look for financial institutes for an opening in IT here. 
The probability of getting a job before coming over here is less but there is nothing wrong in trying for one . All the best ! 



Vivekananda said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone here who has already migrated under 189/190 visa help me by answering this question.
> 
> How good is the job market now? I am into SAP Utilities, ABAP and Data Migration.
> 
> I have already filed my EOI qith 65 and 70 points under 189, 190 respectively and I am hoping to get an invitation in the near future.
> 
> But I think without a job, it would be difficult to survive and once I am granted a visa, how do I make sure I have a job in hand to land there. Any suggestions? I have searched @ seek but it is poor with results as it shows jobs on unknown technologies!!!
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> IELTS: 8.0 (L-8.5, R-9.0, W-7.0, S-7.5) | ACS Applied - 13.08.2012 | ACS Result +ve - 11.09.2012 | EOI Submitted - 19.09.2012 | VIC SS Applied - 19.09.2012 | VIC SS Acknowledged - 25.09.2012 | Analyst Programmer | 189 - 65 points | 190 - 70 points


----------



## Tas Burrfoot

We just submitted our EOI a few hours back! 

Goodluck to all...


----------



## AnneChristina

bluebyte said:


> Hi,
> In your opinion, would it be realistic to expect 60 points September EOI submitters to get invited by 2013 July?


Hi,
to be honest, any prediction that far into the future is of course completely inaccurate. If things stay exactly as they were in August (i.e. number of new EoIs, point distribution of EoIs, number of invitation rounds & number of Invitations) then people who lodged an EoI with 60 points in Sep will be invited some time between May 15th and July 1st 2013, depending on when in September the EoI was filed. However, as thewall always points out, current invitation levels are far below the planned level, so hopefully DIAC will soon increase the number of invitations. Only time will tell. Good luck though!


----------



## naseefoz

AnneChristina said:


> Hi,
> to be honest, any prediction that far into the future is of course completely inaccurate. If things stay exactly as they were in August (i.e. number of new EoIs, point distribution of EoIs, number of invitation rounds & number of Invitations) then people who lodged an EoI with 60 points in Sep will be invited some time between May 15th and July 1st 2013, depending on when in September the EoI was filed. However, as thewall always points out, current invitation levels are far below the planned level, so hopefully DIAC will soon increase the number of invitations. Only time will tell. Good luck though!


that long to get an invite.? Are those timelines for 189 or for 190


----------



## AnneChristina

naseefoz said:


> that long to get an invite.? Are those timelines for 189 or for 190


This is for 189. 190s are invited as soon as they get state sponsorship...
Basically, as of Sep 15th there was a backlog of approx. 740 people with 65 points. Additionally there were about 2,100 people with 60 points who filed their EoI in July and Aug. On top of that you can expect around 262 people every round who lodge an EoI with 65+ points. So basically people with 60 points will start receiving invitations around Dec 1st (maybe a hand full will be invited Nov 15th). From then on around 188 people with 60 points will be invited every round so it will take until May 15th for Sep EoIs to be considered. Again, many assumptions so don't take my word for it.


----------



## Vivekananda

Hi Anne

What do you think, are the chances of I getting an invitation with eoi of 65 points for 189 and last updated on 22.09.2012. Any hope I can have for Oct 1 round?

IELTS: 8.0 (L-8.5, R-9.0, W-7.0, S-7.5) | ACS Applied - 13.08.2012 | ACS Result +ve - 11.09.2012 | EOI Submitted - 19.09.2012 | VIC SS Applied - 19.09.2012 | VIC SS Acknowledged - 25.09.2012 | Analyst Programmer | 189 - 65 points | 190 - 70 points


----------



## Vivekananda

Hi,

Has anyone here got an invitation under 186 - ENS?

IELTS: 8.0 (L-8.5, R-9.0, W-7.0, S-7.5) | ACS Applied - 13.08.2012 | ACS Result +ve - 11.09.2012 | EOI Submitted - 19.09.2012 | VIC SS Applied - 19.09.2012 | VIC SS Acknowledged - 25.09.2012 | Analyst Programmer | 189 - 65 points | 190 - 70 points


----------



## AnneChristina

Vivekananda said:


> Hi Anne
> 
> What do you think, are the chances of I getting an invitation with eoi of 65 points for 189 and last updated on 22.09.2012. Any hope I can have for Oct 1 round?
> 
> IELTS: 8.0 (L-8.5, R-9.0, W-7.0, S-7.5) | ACS Applied - 13.08.2012 | ACS Result +ve - 11.09.2012 | EOI Submitted - 19.09.2012 | VIC SS Applied - 19.09.2012 | VIC SS Acknowledged - 25.09.2012 | Analyst Programmer | 189 - 65 points | 190 - 70 points


Sorry, but I don't think so. In order to receive an invitation on Oct 1st they would need to invite approx. 950 people. If they keep on inviting just 450 twice a month you will prob have to wait until Nov 1st.


----------



## subhadipbose

Hello Seniors and Friends !!!
Can you please educate me a little around what are the steps after getting a 190 invitation ??


----------



## rahul.miggins

Hi All,
I have submitted my EOI with 65 points under 189 on 10th August. But till today I have not got any response from SkillSelect. Do you think I should still wait for some more time to see if I can get an invite?
Reason I am asking is because. the visa fees that I have is kept safe, and thats the only one asset that i have. I am unable to use this money for any other needs. Either i have to wait and wait or just forget about Australian Visa. But again I would be very disappointed if I get a call and then I wont have any money for my Visa Processing. Please advice.. I am very very very confused.. and always in 2 minds


----------



## irshad2005

rahul.miggins said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted my EOI with 65 points under 189 on 10th August. But till today I have not got any response from SkillSelect. Do you think I should still wait for some more time to see if I can get an invite?
> Reason I am asking is because. the visa fees that I have is kept safe, and thats the only one asset that i have. I am unable to use this money for any other needs. Either i have to wait and wait or just forget about Australian Visa. But again I would be very disappointed if I get a call and then I wont have any money for my Visa Processing. Please advice.. I am very very very confused.. and always in 2 minds


Hey Rahul,

You will surely get an invite in the next round or max in the second round of October
Dont be disheartened....Keep the money safely for your visa and hopefully u will get ur invite and visa
All the best


----------



## mino

Hello guys,
could you tell me when the next round for EOI invitation will be!is it each 3 month or monthly !
Thanks


----------



## fivetd

@rahul.miggins
You should be a little more patient. Wait for the next invitation round, feed back from the people who will be invited (who knows maybe you'll be among them) and also for the latest report with 15 September results.
@mino
Invite rounds are to be held monthly, now they have 2 monthly rounds because the system is still in the test phase, afterwards I believe they will send invitations on a monthly basis.


----------



## Vivekananda

Hi,

Can anyone suggest if filing an eoi by choosing 186, 189, 190 will create any problem. My question is basically on 186 as without any invitation, contact or correspondence it is already showing APPLY VISA. Does this stop my profile being considered from the future rounds.

IELTS: 8.0 (L-8.5, R-9.0, W-7.0, S-7.5) | ACS Applied - 13.08.2012 | ACS Result +ve - 11.09.2012 | EOI Submitted - 19.09.2012 | VIC SS Applied - 19.09.2012 | VIC SS Acknowledged - 25.09.2012 | Analyst Programmer | 189 - 65 points | 190 - 70 points


----------



## rkv146

Vivekananda said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone suggest if filing an eoi by choosing 186, 189, 190 will create any problem. My question is basically on 186 as without any invitation, contact or correspondence it is already showing APPLY VISA. Does this stop my profile being considered from the future rounds.
> 
> IELTS: 8.0 (L-8.5, R-9.0, W-7.0, S-7.5) | ACS Applied - 13.08.2012 | ACS Result +ve - 11.09.2012 | EOI Submitted - 19.09.2012 | VIC SS Applied - 19.09.2012 | VIC SS Acknowledged - 25.09.2012 | Analyst Programmer | 189 - 65 points | 190 - 70 points


No It does not.. even i had selected 186 but still got the invite on 15th sept for 189


----------



## vtallam

Hello friends,

need your help to fill in EOI for SA. Please advise me any pointers that can help me to fill in something for below points.

1) Please outline reasons for choosing South Australia as a migration destination in your own words (max. 200 words).

2) Please identify organisations or companies in South Australia that are relevant to your nominated occupation.

Thanks so much for your help.

IELTS: 6.5 (L-8.0, R-8.5, W-7.0, S-6.5) | ACS Applied - 18.08.2012 | ACS Result +ve - 20.09.2012 | ANZSCO code: 263111 Computer Network and System Engineer | EOI submitted for SA in Skill Selecit : 22.09.2012 | 190 - 65 points


----------



## Rekha Raman

vtallam said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> need your help to fill in EOI for SA. Please advise me any pointers that can help me to fill in something for below points.
> 
> 1) Please outline reasons for choosing South Australia as a migration destination in your own words (max. 200 words).
> 
> 2) Please identify organisations or companies in South Australia that are relevant to your nominated occupation.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.
> 
> IELTS: 6.5 (L-8.0, R-8.5, W-7.0, S-6.5) | ACS Applied - 18.08.2012 | ACS Result +ve - 20.09.2012 | ANZSCO code: 263111 Computer Network and System Engineer | EOI submitted for SA in Skill Selecit : 22.09.2012 | 190 - 65 points



Hi Vtallam,

quick suggestion go to SA home page you have diff tabs, as in living in SA, community and things like dat... jus go thru them u will get a fair idea about SA and just draft 3-4 lines on your own, u dont really need to give a write up of 250 words.

reg 2 pnt, pls search on seek.com or u have a tab on SA page finding job in SA.. u will have job portal sites listed there, quickly search with ur skill set and copy past the job links.. give 4-5 current job postings.

hope this helps 

Rekha


----------



## vtallam

Thats pretty quick. Thanks for your response Rekha. Will check and explore.

Thanks again


----------



## subhadipbose

rahul.miggins said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted my EOI with 65 points under 189 on 10th August. But till today I have not got any response from SkillSelect. Do you think I should still wait for some more time to see if I can get an invite?
> Reason I am asking is because. the visa fees that I have is kept safe, and thats the only one asset that i have. I am unable to use this money for any other needs. Either i have to wait and wait or just forget about Australian Visa. But again I would be very disappointed if I get a call and then I wont have any money for my Visa Processing. Please advice.. I am very very very confused.. and always in 2 minds


Just be a little more patient friend...there have been some 65 pointers who have been invited so do expect something by november.


----------



## subhadipbose

Hello Friends !!

I have submitted my EOI and the VIC SS earlier in this month. Now i have got a new job offer so planning to join the company by end of October. So who all should i need to inform about this change ??
1. VIC
2. Update EOI ?? If i go in and Update EOI then do i need to submit that again ??
And what proof will I have to provide, since EOI doesn't ask for any doc uploads.


----------



## subhadipbose

rkv146 said:


> No It does not.. even i had selected 186 but still got the invite on 15th sept for 189


Hey rkv146,
Any update with the VIC SS...just checking since out timelines are almost same.


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Good day everyone! I'm newbie here. I'm planning to submit EOI for visa 189 with 60pts on December 2012. When do you think will I probably get an invite? If I was not invited for 2012-2013 program year, what would happen to my EOI? Will it still be considered on the next program year?

Thanks in advance


----------



## subhadipbose

jayjose_ph said:


> Good day everyone! I'm newbie here. I'm planning to submit EOI for visa 189 with 60pts on December 2012. When do you think will I probably get an invite? If I was not invited for 2012-2013 program year, what would happen to my EOI? Will it still be considered on the next program year?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Bagging an invite with 60 pts would be tough as it seems but your EOI will be valid for 2 years from the day you submit it...so rest assure your application will be considered again if you don't get the invite in 2012-2013. But again there are lot of assumptions...now if DIAC starts processing early then you can even be invited this year itself.....so keep your fingers crossed. Best of luck !!!


----------



## venkatakrishnanr

Hi Subhadip, Any advise how to get better score in IELTS, i got writing alone 6.0 rest were above 7 and overall is 7. I want 7 in each band to proceed. Any suggestions to improve IELTS Score.


----------



## comwiz_y2k

subhadipbose said:


> Bagging an invite with 60 pts would be tough as it seems but your EOI will be valid for 2 years from the day you submit it...so rest assure your application will be considered again if you don't get the invite in 2012-2013. But again there are lot of assumptions...now if DIAC starts processing early then you can even be invited this year itself.....so keep your fingers crossed. Best of luck !!!


Thanks for your reply. Assuming, currently I have 60 pts and submitted an EOI. Will I lose 5 pts when I turn 32 yrs old? Or they will consider my age the time I submitted my EOI?


----------



## CXB

Hi all

Quick question, today I got correspondence from the state via Skillselect stating that my EOI was viewed by the Gvt of Western Australia as they are "interested in contacting" me. It also said my application will be allocated to a CO. Did anyone else get a similar message before invited/rejected?


----------



## CXB

jayjose_ph said:


> Thanks for your reply. Assuming, currently I have 60 pts and submitted an EOI. Will I lose 5 pts when I turn 32 yrs old? Or they will consider my age the time I submitted my EOI?


Hi there

The criteria says "Age at the time of invitation". But 32 is inclusive in the 30 points bracket, so you won't lose 5 points.

Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa
Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa

Hope that helps. 

You can buy me a beer now


----------



## harry82

jayjose_ph said:


> Thanks for your reply. Assuming, currently I have 60 pts and submitted an EOI. Will I lose 5 pts when I turn 32 yrs old? Or they will consider my age the time I submitted my EOI?


hi,

you will be having 30 points until your 33rd birthday ( 32 years & 364 days are comes under 32 years inclusive category ). Take a breath. 
good luck 
cheers ,


----------



## neerajp

*Next round?*

When is the next round of invites?
The DIAC site is not showing anything since a long time and today is the last working day before 1st Oct.


----------



## subhadipbose

venkatakrishnanr said:


> Hi Subhadip, Any advise how to get better score in IELTS, i got writing alone 6.0 rest were above 7 and overall is 7. I want 7 in each band to proceed. Any suggestions to improve IELTS Score.


Hey I'm Sorry Venkat...there isn't any alternative other than practicing your writing abilities. Please write all the essays from the exam papers in the links provided below.

IELTS Exam Preparation - IELTS Practice Tests

Free IELTS Practice Tests

Randall's ESL Cyber Listening Lab - For English as a Second Language

Register and follow this blog for updates and speaking topics :
IELTS-Blog - IELTS exam preparation for free

Useful Info and exam patterns @ IELTS Exam Preparation - IELTS Home

Download the answer sheets from : IELTS Exam Preparation - Web Links


----------



## fivetd

15th September result are in:
SkillSelect
1st of October and 15th of October will be the next dates with an increase of invitation to 900 on each round. So by 15 there should be another 1800 happy invitees.
The downside is that the SkillSelect EOI summaries report has not been released yet.


----------



## buddi

Good news! Could any expert please predict the cut-off date for 65ers? 



fivetd said:


> 15th September result are in:
> SkillSelect
> 1st of October and 15th of October will be the next dates with an increase of invitation to 900 on each round. So by 15 there should be another 1800 happy invitees.
> The downside is that the SkillSelect EOI summaries report has not been released yet.


----------



## fivetd

We don't have the SkillSelect EOI summaries so we can't estimate how many 70+ EOIs are in the system now, therefore a correct estimation will be very difficult to make.
Best thing is to wait for the 1st October round and see what feedback others post here on the forum. 
Anything else is just a wild guess without the summaries.


----------



## joe117

buddi said:


> Good news! Could any expert please predict the cut-off date for 65ers?


Anna Christine where are you??
We need your predictions for 65 pointers for Oct visa 189 invites


----------



## reehan

Thanks fivetd,

15th September report shows that total of almost 300 EOIs having 65 points are invited with cut off date and time "14/09/2012 9.54 pm". Is this date correct? I think there are still many EOIs with 65 points submitted in the month of August and September that have not been invited yet. 

Can anyone share his/her thoughts?


----------



## reehan

Thanks fivetd,

15th September report shows that total of almost 300 EOIs having 65 points are invited with cut off date and time "14/09/2012 9.54 pm". Is this date correct? I think there are still many EOIs with 65 points submitted in the month of August and September that have not been invited yet. 

Can anyone share his/her thoughts?


----------



## fivetd

Well I will try an estimation. So on the 15th September there were almost 300 65ers invited. 
In July there were almost 400 65ers so my guess is that all 65ers from July should get an invitation and also some from August (as it is from the August summary almost 60 65ers), but again without the summaries to see how many 70+EOIs are in the system you can't make a very accurate prediction.


----------



## joe117

reehan said:


> Thanks fivetd,
> 
> 15th September report shows that total of almost 300 EOIs having 65 points are invited with cut off date and time "14/09/2012 9.54 pm". Is this date correct? I think there are still many EOIs with 65 points submitted in the month of August and September that have not been invited yet.
> 
> Can anyone share his/her thoughts?


Hi Reehan
That "14 Sept 9.54pm" date most likely refers to the last EOI (submitted) they considered when they issued the 15 Sep invites.
It definitely does not mean that they gave invites to everyone who had 65 points as of this date,coz l know for sure that many 65 pointers in Aug and Sep are not yet invited


----------



## reehan

You are right. I think my interpretation about cut off date is wrong. Visa Status or cut off date is not of 65 points holders only but it's the latest invitation date for all points holders (70, 75 and 80) .


----------



## joe117

fivetd said:


> We don't have the SkillSelect EOI summaries so we can't estimate how many 70+ EOIs are in the system now, therefore a correct estimation will be very difficult to make.
> Best thing is to wait for the 1st October round and see what feedback others post here on the forum.
> Anything else is just a wild guess without the summaries.


Hi Fivetd

The Sep 15 graph shows that there where 280 invites for 65 points , 110 invites for 70 points ,40 invites for 75 points and 20 invites for 80 points(totalling 450 invites)
Based on the lwa of avearges,we should get another 600 or so invites for 65 pointers today(1 Oct) . What l do not know for sure is what cut off date will be reached on the 65 pointers


----------



## fivetd

That 14.09.2012 date is for the latest EOI submitted that was invited, that lucky guy for sure had more than 65 points. 
If they invite also considering the ANZCO code than they should make available the cut off points and date for each ANZCO code but I think this is not the case.

At first i was also scared about that date but I don't get it how a 65 EOI submitted in the last few hours before the invitation round can get an invitation, makes no sens.


----------



## comwiz_y2k

How to check the calculated total points in EOI submission?


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Currently, I have an ACS assessment but my first job (with 2.5 yrs experience) was not credit since my first company terminated it's business last 2010. This experience is very important because it will complete my 8 years experience at the end of October to get a total of 60pts. Now, I'm in the process of getting all the requirements like affidavit, etc. I'm planning to apply for re-assessment on the first week of October. Assuming everything will be fine in ACS, is it possible for me to submit NOW an EOI for visa 189 and then update my ACS assement details in EOI once I received my final ACS assessment?


----------



## AnneChristina

joe117 said:


> Anna Christine where are you??
> We need your predictions for 65 pointers for Oct visa 189 invites


Haha posted my prediction already on a different page here. I guess the cut-off will be around Sep 15, but without the EoI activity report I rely entirely on the August activity to estimate the number of new 65ers during September. So +/- a few days?!?


----------



## AnneChristina

jayjose_ph said:


> Currently, I have an ACS assessment but my first job (with 2.5 yrs experience) was not credit since my first company terminated it's business last 2010. This experience is very important because it will complete my 8 years experience at the end of October to get a total of 60pts. Now, I'm in the process of getting all the requirements like affidavit, etc. I'm planning to apply for re-assessment on the first week of October. Assuming everything will be fine in ACS, is it possible for me to submit NOW an EOI for visa 189 and then update my ACS assement details in EOI once I received my final ACS assessment?


Well, if you have a valid assessment (and IELTS test) you can lodge your EoI and update it once you got your work experience assessed, but it doesn't make any difference. Will be the same date as if you wait until the assessment is completed and then lodge your EoI. Up to you


----------



## antonyvkj

Next Invitation is on 1st October, but this time it is for 1000 

hopefully this time, all 65ers will get....


----------



## comwiz_y2k

antonyvkj said:


> Next Invitation is on 1st October, but this time it is for 1000
> 
> hopefully this time, all 65ers will get....


Hi antonyvkj,

you have 65 pts and submitted EOI last July 12, 2012? So there are still a lot of 65ers out there who are not yet invited?


----------



## manofhonor

reehan said:


> You are right. I think my interpretation about cut off date is wrong. Visa Status or cut off date is not of 65 points holders only but it's the latest invitation date for all points holders (70, 75 and 80) .


Dude, it has been clearly defined in the skill selecct what that status date actually means. They explicitly said that they will announce the minimum point together with the cut-off date so that you can estimate your rank in the waiting line. On the same page, they encourage you to compare your point and lodgement date with the announced point and cut-off date. Therefore, please be sure that all 65 pointers who applied before 14 Sep 2012 have been invited on 15 Sep 2012. I found many mistakes and inconsistencies in EOI summaries and hence no longer trust them to be used in my calculations. On the first of October, you will hear people with 60 points posting here with enormous surprise and joy that they have been invited. My bet is those with 60 points who applied on 01 July 2012 will be invited on 01 October round. Cheers guys. Do not allow pessimism lure you away from the simple facts and simple announcements.


----------



## manofhonor

antonyvkj said:


> Next Invitation is on 1st October, but this time it is for 1000
> 
> hopefully this time, all 65ers will get....


Antonyvkj, I do not know what your intentions are by posting this. If you really have 65 points and lodged in July, you must have already got the invitation by now. So what is the mistake here? Does your EOI homepage really show that your point score for 189 visa is 65 and date of effect is 12 July 2012? Please be specific. Thank you. 

There is no reason for skillselect to announce the status dates that they consider for each application round and they clearly mentioned before that all the EOIs submitted only one second before the computer triggers the invitation mode will be considered or ranked for that invitation round. Therefore, if invitation is on 01 Sep for example, those who lodged on 31 Aug were considered because it is automatic process without human interference. When someone push the button "invite", the computer ranks all in the system !!!


----------



## manofhonor

fivetd said:


> That 14.09.2012 date is for the latest EOI submitted that was invited, that lucky guy for sure had more than 65 points.
> If they invite also considering the ANZCO code than they should make available the cut off points and date for each ANZCO code but I think this is not the case.
> 
> At first i was also scared about that date but I don't get it how a 65 EOI submitted in the last few hours before the invitation round can get an invitation, makes no sens.


Wrong analysis.


----------



## manofhonor

fivetd said:


> That 14.09.2012 date is for the latest EOI submitted that was invited, that lucky guy for sure had more than 65 points.
> If they invite also considering the ANZCO code than they should make available the cut off points and date for each ANZCO code but I think this is not the case.
> 
> At first i was also scared about that date but I don't get it how a 65 EOI submitted in the last few hours before the invitation round can get an invitation, makes no sens.


Try to understand the following sentence written on skillselect.

The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa status date) determines their order of invitation. Earlier visa status dates are invited before later status dates.


----------



## manofhonor

reehan said:


> Thanks fivetd,
> 
> 15th September report shows that total of almost 300 EOIs having 65 points are invited with cut off date and time "14/09/2012 9.54 pm". Is this date correct? I think there are still many EOIs with 65 points submitted in the month of August and September that have not been invited yet.
> 
> Can anyone share his/her thoughts?


Yes, it is correct unless report says the wrong date by mistake.


----------



## antonyvkj

manofhonor said:


> Antonyvkj, I do not know what your intentions are by posting this. If you really have 65 points and lodged in July, you must have already got the invitation by now. So what is the mistake here? Does your EOI homepage really show that your point score for 189 visa is 65 and date of effect is 12 July 2012? Please be specific. Thank you.
> 
> There is no reason for skillselect to announce the status dates that they consider for each application round and they clearly mentioned before that all the EOIs submitted only one second before the computer triggers the invitation mode will be considered or ranked for that invitation round. Therefore, if invitation is on 01 Sep for example, those who lodged on 31 Aug were considered because it is automatic process without human interference. When someone push the button "invite", the computer ranks all in the system !!!


dear fellow aspirants,

I haven't mentioned anywhere I have 65 points, what I mentioned is all 65 points will get the invite. I have 60 points only...I am just hoping if all 65ers will get, then 60ers will start to get the invite....

To avoid the confusion, I will edit my signature.....sorry guys if my post created a fuss....


----------



## antonyvkj

manofhonor said:


> Yes, it is correct unless report says the wrong date by mistake.


I don't think so, the date is correct, I remember seeing people with 65 still waiting for invitation....


----------



## fivetd

manofhonor said:


> Dude, it has been clearly defined in the skill selecct what that status date actually means. They explicitly said that they will announce the minimum point together with the cut-off date so that you can estimate your rank in the waiting line. On the same page, they encourage you to compare your point and lodgement date with the announced point and cut-off date. Therefore, please be sure that all 65 pointers who applied before 14 Sep 2012 have been invited on 15 Sep 2012. I found many mistakes and inconsistencies in EOI summaries and hence no longer trust them to be used in my calculations. On the first of October, you will hear people with 60 points posting here with enormous surprise and joy that they have been invited. My bet is those with 60 points who applied on 01 July 2012 will be invited on 01 October round. Cheers guys. Do not allow pessimism lure you away from the simple facts and simple announcements.


I am one of the many 65ers who haven't been invited in the 15th September round even though I have submitted my EOI on the 25th of July. How can you explain that? Also in July summary there were over 400 EOIs with 65 points, so how did they end up with an EOI dated 14th September with just few hours before the invitation round when there were so many with 65 and dates from July?
As I said it before it must of been a flaw in the system,or the cut off it is also influenced by the ANZCO code. Let's say it is than why didn't they gave the cut of points and dates for each code? Don't get me wrong but I think you are mistaken.


manofhonor said:


> Try to understand the following sentence written on skillselect.
> 
> The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa status date) determines their order of invitation. Earlier visa status dates are invited before later status dates.


Have you read it very carefully? I think not, because it is not mentioned anywhere in those sentences that the report will have the cut off points and cut off date from the same EOI, they just mention that the date you submitted your EOI matters when comparing EOIs with the same point scores.

So again that date is for the latest EOI submitted in the system that got invited, that guy for sure had more than 70 points.


----------



## manofhonor

antonyvkj said:


> dear fellow aspirants,
> 
> I haven't mentioned anywhere I have 65 points, what I mentioned is all 65 points will get the invite. I have 60 points only...I am just hoping if all 65ers will get, then 60ers will start to get the invite....
> 
> To avoid the confusion, I will edit my signature.....sorry guys if my post created a fuss....


Thank you for your honesty and keep your fingers crossed to receive the invitation in October for 189, hopefully on the second round. Cheers! Skillselect people still need to learn how to report clearly and concisely.


----------



## manofhonor

fivetd said:


> I am one of the many 65ers who haven't been invited in the 15th September round even though I have submitted my EOI on the 25th of July. How can you explain that? Also in July summary there were over 400 EOIs with 65 points, so how did they end up with an EOI dated 14th September with just few hours before the invitation round when there were so many with 65 and dates from July?
> As I said it before it must of been a flaw in the system,or the cut off it is also influenced by the ANZCO code. Let's say it is than why didn't they gave the cut of points and dates for each code? Don't get me wrong but I think you are mistaken.
> 
> Have you read it very carefully? I think not, because it is not mentioned anywhere in those sentences that the report will have the cut off points and cut off date from the same EOI, they just mention that the date you submitted your EOI matters when comparing EOIs with the same point scores.
> 
> So again that date is for the latest EOI submitted in the system that got invited, that guy for sure had more than 70 points.


Sorry, I forgot to copy the second sentence from skillselect which includes what I meant. It is below. It says that you should check your point score along with the lodgement date and compare with the announced outcome to estimate where you are. Unless skillselect wants to trick people with miseries, there is no reason for skillselect to announct the minimum point score and visa status date independently from each other. They mentioned before in the skillselect model that regardless of ANZESCO codes, ranking will only be done by looking at the point scores and application date. They also clearly mentioned before that they will announce the minimum score and associated cut-off date for that minimum score, so that it is physically possible to give you information about rank. I do not think australians like to play puzzles and miseries on skillselect. It is straightforward as they said before. Regarding EOI reports before, there are many illogical errors such as amount of total EOIs at hand in August is totally wrong, the report shows it itself. It is quite ridiculous. Regarding why you were not invited with 65 now, I do not know the reasons, but certainly if I were in your position, I will start filing a complaint and talk to a lawyer why you were not invited althought you are supposed to be invited accoridng to skillselect outcomes. There are no puzzles on skillselect.

If you want to compare your Expression of Interest (EOI) against the outcomes of the invitation round, you can check your points score and visa status date at any time for all visa subclasses covered by your EOI on the home page of your SkillSelect EOI.


----------



## fivetd

So how can you explain that my EOI with 65 points submitted on 25th of July has not received an invitation on 15th of September? Yes my EOI has the status SUBMITTED.

If it is as you say than they are f..king with us or maybe they made another typo mistake as they did when they first posted the announcement with 1st of October written twice, later they corrected that mistake.


----------



## rkv146

fivetd said:


> So how can you explain that my EOI with 65 points submitted on 25th of July has not received an invitation on 15th of September? Yes my EOI has the status SUBMITTED.
> 
> If it is as you say than they are f..king with us or maybe they made another typo mistake as they did when they first posted the announcement with 1st of October written twice, later they corrected that mistake.


Hii Fivetd,
May I know your occupation Code?? Sometimes the DIAC site info are wrong..
I for sure know that all EOIS in July were not invited.. One of my friend who submitted his EOI on 28th Of July has not yet been invited....


----------



## fivetd

Mechanical Engineer 233512
EOI 65 points submitted 25th of July.
I'll just have to wait for the October round to see what's what.


----------



## tenten

*EoI submission date vs visa status date*



fivetd said:


> So how can you explain that my EOI with 65 points submitted on 25th of July has not received an invitation on 15th of September? Yes my EOI has the status SUBMITTED.
> 
> If it is as you say than they are f..king with us or maybe they made another typo mistake as they did when they first posted the announcement with 1st of October written twice, later they corrected that mistake.


I do not for one moment imply that SkillSelect is perfect or infallible, but I suggest one has to be sure before suggesting that the system is flawed. I notice from preceeding posts that most are referring to the EOI submission date. SkillSelect however ranks according to 'visa status date'. What is the difference?

The visa status date is the date (and time) on which the claimed points were 'áttained' for the specified visa subclass. For many, this will be same day they submitted their EOI, but not always. Let me give a few scenarios where the visa status date will be later than the date you submitted your EOI.

1. Updating details of your EOI that alter your points. An example would be updating your EOI after receiving better IELTS scores than you originally had. The date of the change will be your new 'visa status change' Another example is if your birthday comes along and your new age changes your points.

2. Altering the visa subclass(es) you are interested in. The visa status date will be the date you indicated interest in the particular subclass. For example if my initial EOI was for 189 and lodged on July 25th, then I added interest in 190 on August 28th, my 'visa status date' for 190 invitations is August 28th.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kitty12

Skillselect report stuffed up big time about the cutoff point. There is a back log of at least 1050 65pt-ers on 14/09, minus the 300 got invited, there is still 750 65pt backlog, no way the cutoff time is on 14/09. They should correct this info soon.


----------



## AnneChristina

kitty12 said:


> Skillselect report stuffed up big time about the cutoff point. There is a back log of at least 1050 65pt-ers on 14/09, minus the 300 got invited, there is still 750 65pt backlog, no way the cutoff time is on 14/09. They should correct this info soon.


Absolutely agree. The report is def wrong, no doubt about it. From posts in this forum we know the cut-off lied somewhere between July 14 and July 18 which also fits the figures, i.e. 600 EoIs lodged in July with 65 points, about 300 got invited, cut-off approx. July 15.


----------



## fivetd

tenten said:


> I do not for one moment imply that SkillSelect is perfect or infallible, but I suggest one has to be sure before suggesting that the system is flawed. I notice from preceeding posts that most are referring to the EOI submission date. SkillSelect however ranks according to 'visa status date'. What is the difference?
> 
> The visa status date is the date (and time) on which the claimed points were 'áttained' for the specified visa subclass. For many, this will be same day they submitted their EOI, but not always. Let me give a few scenarios where the visa status date will be later than the date you submitted your EOI.
> 
> 1. Updating details of your EOI that alter your points. An example would be updating your EOI after receiving better IELTS scores than you originally had. The date of the change will be your new 'visa status change' Another example is if your birthday comes along and your new age changes your points.
> 
> 2. Altering the visa subclass(es) you are interested in. The visa status date will be the date you indicated interest in the particular subclass. For example if my initial EOI was for 189 and lodged on July 25th, then I added interest in 190 on August 28th, my 'visa status date' for 190 invitations is August 28th.
> 
> Hope this helps.


No points update, so the date has't changed for me. Also the "date of effect" I think is the one that counts and the 190 visa class has no influence on the 189. You will have 2 different days of effect for both visa classes.


----------



## ashishbhardwaj

Hi Guys 
I submitted my EOI on 21/08/2012. Now when ever i login back to my account it shows the following screen.

Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)	
21/08/2012

The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 65 points

Is it with you guys also , Is my application submitted successfully ??

Another strange thing that even though i was eligible for invitation in the round held on 15 sept , I didnt recieve the invite . My oints score as well as date of submission are under threhhold.

Please suggest..


----------



## AnneChristina

ashishbhardwaj said:


> Hi Guys
> I submitted my EOI on 21/08/2012. Now when ever i login back to my account it shows the following screen.
> 
> Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)
> 21/08/2012
> 
> The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 65 points
> 
> Is it with you guys also , Is my application submitted successfully ??
> 
> Another strange thing that even though i was eligible for invitation in the round held on 15 sept , I didnt recieve the invite . My oints score as well as date of submission are under threhhold.
> 
> Please suggest..


The screen is the same for everyone. When you look on the top right it should say "submitted" though. also initially confused me...
The Sep 15 report is incorrect. The actual cut-off time was around July 15. I submitted with 65 points on July 18 and did not receive an invitation neither. Prob you should get an invitation in the next round though. Good luck!


----------



## buddi

Haven't seen any 65ers submitted atfer 14 July got invitations. Mine (65 points) was submitted on 17 Aug and I haven't got the invitation. So cut off date posted is wrong. It should be 14 July.



manofhonor said:


> Yes, it is correct unless report says the wrong date by mistake.


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Can anyone from the senior here predict how much more 65ers and 60s are there as of today Sept 29, 2012? I want to know how much long is the queue. Also, is there a way we can identify how many aspiring migrants submitted their EOI for each ANZSCO? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Zameer

When i am trying to log into my EOI account i am receiving following error. Please help.


There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : ------------------------)


----------



## spin123

Zameer said:


> When i am trying to log into my EOI account i am receiving following error. Please help.
> 
> 
> There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : ------------------------)


Mine is working fine. So maybe you could give it a try after some time.


----------



## Pak_Aussie

buddi said:


> Haven't seen any 65ers submitted atfer 14 July got invitations. Mine (65 points) was submitted on 17 Aug and I haven't got the invitation. So cut off date posted is wrong. It should be 14 July.


I think the cut-off date doesn't represent the cutoff for 65ers but of the last EOI considered for invitation which maybe of higher points 70 or 75. For example, someone with 75 points must have submitted his/her EOI on 14 september and got an instant invitation on the 15th.


----------



## Vivekananda

Does anyone have an idea as to how many 65ers are there under 2613 code. Looking at the forum posts, I understand that there will be nearly 600-700 65ers considered for 1st Oct round. But all cannot be under the same code  If there are less than 100 people under that code I can hope for an invite on Oct 1st otherwise have to wait for another 1 or 2 rounds.


----------



## manofhonor

AnneChristina said:


> Absolutely agree. The report is def wrong, no doubt about it. From posts in this forum we know the cut-off lied somewhere between July 14 and July 18 which also fits the figures, i.e. 600 EoIs lodged in July with 65 points, about 300 got invited, cut-off approx. July 15.


A friend of mine invited me to a party today to celebrate his invitation for 189. His point is 65 and date of effect is 03 Sep !!! Reading the personal experiences in this forum, I now get very much confused. I do not 100% believe him now and he may me messing with me. I will join the party this evening and tell him to show the invitation screen in his skillselect account. Things will be absolutely clear then. I will let you know guys. 

If the cutoff date of 14/09 is a typing error, this is absolutely ridiculous. Their typing mistake could have negatively affected decisions of thousands in this period, decisions to spend money to register IELTS, to register NAATI exam, etc, etc.

Is skill-select employing high school dropouts to manage skillselect and reports??? They do not have sufficient analytical skills even to compile simple reports monthly as well as outcome announcements. I have started losing my impression on Australia. Is this normally how things are done there? (a question to those who are already in Australia). I have never seen these kinds of errors in matters of this seriousness in UK and Europe.


----------



## vschauhan

Mate u want to cone to there coutry so u need to follow their rules..u cant expect them to give u all information to your door...just chill man


----------



## Vivekananda

Isn't the Occupation Ceiling supposed to show invitations issued till 15th Sep. It is still showing 01/09/12. That's really slow.


----------



## vital_parsley

hi friends...
I would appreciate some quick help here..... as i would be submitting my application to ACS
1) What if my documents are incorrect or incomplete as a result my application gets rejected...so how soon can i reapply...i have read that before it was 6 mnths till i can resubmit the application ?
2) Do i have to repay to submit application again ?


----------



## irshad2005

vital_parsley said:


> hi friends...
> I would appreciate some quick help here..... as i would be submitting my application to ACS
> 1) What if my documents are incorrect or incomplete as a result my application gets rejected...so how soon can i reapply...i have read that before it was 6 mnths till i can resubmit the application ?
> 2) Do i have to repay to submit application again ?


If there are any lack of documents then they will ask you for more documents


----------



## Vivekananda

Hi,

Can anyone please suggest if a birth certificate is a mandatory document to be produced during the VISA application process? (My wife doesn't have one). I haven't got my invite yet. But I am hoping to get one in Oct round (65 points, EOI Submitted on 22.09.2012). I am just being proactive. Thanks in advance


----------



## Vivekananda

Hi,

Can anyone please suggest if a birth certificate is a mandatory document to be produced during the VISA application process? (My wife doesn't have one). I haven't got my invite yet. But I am hoping to get one in Oct round (65 points, EOI Submitted on 22.09.2012). I am just being proactive. Thanks in advance


----------



## vital_parsley

irshad2005 said:


> If there are any lack of documents then they will ask you for more documents


is that all ? and so i can resubmit back i hope yu are sure about it...can you fine me a link where it says so ?


----------



## rkv146

vital_parsley said:


> hi friends...
> I would appreciate some quick help here..... as i would be submitting my application to ACS
> 1) What if my documents are incorrect or incomplete as a result my application gets rejected...so how soon can i reapply...i have read that before it was 6 mnths till i can resubmit the application ?
> 2) Do i have to repay to submit application again ?


Why are you Planning on Submitting Incorrect or Incomplete Documents so that your application can get rejected??? Why dont you find out the correct and complete documents required for your case and submit them and get a Positive Assessment.
Regards
RK


----------



## AnneChristina

manofhonor said:


> A friend of mine invited me to a party today to celebrate his invitation for 189. His point is 65 and date of effect is 03 Sep !!! Reading the personal experiences in this forum, I now get very much confused. I do not 100% believe him now and he may me messing with me. I will join the party this evening and tell him to show the invitation screen in his skillselect account. Things will be absolutely clear then. I will let you know guys.
> 
> If the cutoff date of 14/09 is a typing error, this is absolutely ridiculous. Their typing mistake could have negatively affected decisions of thousands in this period, decisions to spend money to register IELTS, to register NAATI exam, etc, etc.
> 
> Is skill-select employing high school dropouts to manage skillselect and reports??? They do not have sufficient analytical skills even to compile simple reports monthly as well as outcome announcements. I have started losing my impression on Australia. Is this normally how things are done there? (a question to those who are already in Australia). I have never seen these kinds of errors in matters of this seriousness in UK and Europe.


Hi,
I understand your disappointment about the reports, but just bear in mind that it's a new system, and the reporting just isn't the most crucial factor for them to spend their resources on. Regarding your impression of Australia: obviously countries differ in their work ethics and culture. You should be aware that Australia is a bit more easy going than some other countries (particularly some European countries, e.g. Germany, Switzerland, UK), but I personally don't consider it a bad thing. I guess you must experience it yourself to decide whether it's the right country for you or not. Just don't base your assessment on the work performed by one individual within one organisation. After all you might love it here


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Hi guys,

Does anyone here knows how much EOI submitted for each ANZSCO and how much invites does the system throws for each round for each ANZSCO? I'm trying to understand here how does the system sends invites for us to be able to come up with a more accurate prediction. Or, does the system sends invites regardless of ANZSCO?


----------



## fly_aus

comwiz_y2k said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anyone here knows how much EOI submitted for each ANZSCO and how much invites does the system throws for each round for each ANZSCO? I'm trying to understand here how does the system sends invites for us to be able to come up with a more accurate prediction. Or, does the system sends invites regardless of ANZSCO?


In the comming month, there will be invites on Oct1 and Oct 15. There will be 1000 invites each time , making it 2000 for Oct


----------



## AnneChristina

comwiz_y2k said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anyone here knows how much EOI submitted for each ANZSCO and how much invites does the system throws for each round for each ANZSCO? I'm trying to understand here how does the system sends invites for us to be able to come up with a more accurate prediction. Or, does the system sends invites regardless of ANZSCO?


The ANZSCO code is irrelevant for invitations, except when the occupation ceiling for that specific code is reached.


----------



## manofhonor

AnneChristina said:


> Hi,
> I understand your disappointment about the reports, but just bear in mind that it's a new system, and the reporting just isn't the most crucial factor for them to spend their resources on. Regarding your impression of Australia: obviously countries differ in their work ethics and culture. You should be aware that Australia is a bit more easy going than some other countries (particularly some European countries, e.g. Germany, Switzerland, UK), but I personally don't consider it a bad thing. I guess you must experience it yourself to decide whether it's the right country for you or not. Just don't base your assessment on the work performed by one individual within one organisation. After all you might love it here


Hi,
Thanks for your message. I am even getting more curious to experience the famous "Aussie Way". It is easy-going but it seems to be working because Australian economy is currently very strong, maybe attributed to booming mineral industry. I was once highly impressed by an Australian engineer, who works in Wiesbaden, for his attention to details, excellent project management and Australian charm. That guy however was not happy with performance of project team, he said, "Europeans are too easy going", and he was working in Germany and the engineering team I knew there was quite superb, market leaders!! So I think easy-goingness depends on the individual as well.Overall, I think I will like Aussi, shorter working hours, sunny beaches, lovely people


----------



## AnneChristina

manofhonor said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your message. I am even getting more curious to experience the famous "Aussie Way". It is easy-going but it seems to be working because Australian economy is currently very strong, maybe attributed to booming mineral industry. I was once highly impressed by an Australian engineer, who works in Wiesbaden, for his attention to details, excellent project management and Australian charm. That guy however was not happy with performance of project team, he said, "Europeans are too easy going", and he was working in Germany and the engineering team I knew there was quite superb, market leaders!! So I think easy-goingness depends on the individual as well.Overall, I think I will like Aussi, shorter working hours, sunny beaches, lovely people



The strong Australian economy is somewhat misleading as most of the growth really just stems from the mining sector. Industry reports forecast that it will reach it's peak and start declining within the next two years. Am somewhat anxious to see what will happen then...
I totally agree regarding the "easy-going" label: it does not only depend on the country, but also the region, industry, corporate culture and of course the individuals. Moreover, Australia is extremely diverse, so it may be even harder to label the entire country. I must admit though your comment about easy-going Germans made me laugh... considering the reasons why I left that country (I'm sure you get my point) 
Btw, would you mind me asking, your profile says "from Japan, expat in Angola, lives in Turkey". Is that just complete non-sense?


----------



## askumar

Hello Guyzz,,,

I need a small help from you guyzz... i am trying to submit an EOI for 189 visa.. Australia is a dream for me... The doubt i have in mind is regarding the page which asks :

1."Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?"
2. How many family members?
3. Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?

I am married and i would like to take my wife after i migrate to Australia. So what should i fill in as data for these questions...If its going to be my wife should i say one family member ?

And i am totally confused about the third question...

SO can anyone help me to fill in the data... I want to move to Australia first and then take my wife and mother later.....So please advice..

Regards,
Kumar


----------



## Vivekananda

Guys, it is 00:00 am Oct 1 Aus time. If anyone gets an invitation please share it with ur points, visa status date details, etc so that we can see where we stand.


----------



## svishnuk

*Got the invite*

Hi all,

Just got the invite on 189 class, for business / system analyst profile. I had submitted EOI on 14th Sep with 65 points.

Thanks everyone for helping and motivating each other.

What is next, i should do? get the Police verification complete?


----------



## Vivekananda

Congrats Vishnu!!!


----------



## comwiz_y2k

svishnuk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got the invite on 189 class, for business / system analyst profile. I had submitted EOI on 14th Sep with 65 points.
> 
> Thanks everyone for helping and motivating each other.
> 
> What is next, i should do? get the Police verification complete?


Congrats!!!


----------



## chaudhary

Hi all,

I have been invited for 489 family sponsored visa today with 60 points.But the problem is that I typed my relationship with my sponsor as a nephew.My sponsor is my aunt and i am her nephew.The question on the form which i filled on 1 july was how you are realted to your sponsor" I answered nephew.Now i have received invitation and all details are correct except one which is " sponsored by nephew".It must be sponsored by aunt.What to do now????will this create problem for me later or not.Because my sponsor is aunt and i am her nephew.but on my application its written sponsored by nephew.on the form question was" how u are related to ur sponsor?" i typed nephew. wat u guys say about it???


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Hi Guys,

I have a question. I already have an ACS Assessment but my experience with my first employer was not credited (about 2.5 yrs) because it is already closed. If I consider my experience in my first employer I would get 8yrs. With this, I'm having 60pts in total. Is it possible for me to send an EOI now even if my first job was not credited by ACS since the calculation of work experience in EOI depends on the work experiences you entered in the system.

Another thing, upon application of visa to DIAC, do they base the total work experience in ACS Assessment or the employment certificates are enough?

Thank you in advance for all your help.


----------



## Anoop_P

Congrats Vishnu! 

I have also got invite on 189 class, for business / system analyst profile. EOI Submitted on 12th Sep with 65 points.

Thanks!


----------



## Vivekananda

Anyone who submitted EOI after 15th Sep got an invite here??


----------



## jasveer87

I submitted eoi with 60 points under 2611 code on 1st july, still waiting for invitation.
Hopefully would get invitation in next few rounds.
Please share if anybody with 60 points get invitation...


----------



## fringe123

*Select Major Confusion !!!*

Hi all,

My sister-in-law and myself submitted our EOIs on the same day for both 189 and 190 (SA Sponsorship). Today she got an email from SkillSelect stating as below.

Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by your family member.

To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.

SkillSelect

Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator


Could this be possible?? She has been granted the SS from SA, yet she has been given the opportunity to apply for 189?? By the way, she only had 60 points without the SS.

Strange thing is, I never got a reply for my applications and it seems odd that she even got a reply this fast. We all are wondering whether to be happy, sad or if something has gone wrong somewhere. :confused2:

Can someone please advise me on this???


----------



## Vivekananda

fringe123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My sister-in-law and myself submitted our EOIs on the same day for both 189 and 190 (SA Sponsorship). Today she got an email from SkillSelect stating as below.
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by your family member.
> 
> To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> Regards
> 
> SkillSelect System Administrator
> 
> Could this be possible?? She has been granted the SS from SA, yet she has been given the opportunity to apply for 189?? By the way, she only had 60 points without the SS.
> 
> Strange thing is, I never got a reply for my applications and it seems odd that she even got a reply this fast. We all are wondering whether to be happy, sad or if something has gone wrong somewhere. :confused2:
> 
> Can someone please advise me on this???


Never thought this kind of flaws will occur in SkillSelect. I would suggest you check this ouy by writing in to skillselect or call diac and confirm.

Strange thing I noticed is in the message.

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by your family member.

Why for 189 application u will have a family member as sponsor? I thought that would be for subclass 489 if I am right.

By the way what are your points and submission date?


----------



## dcm.rajesh

Hi Folks,

I'm positively assessed by ACS as a "S/W tester" and cleared IELTS(7 each), recently applied for Vic SS. Of late, I realized that Vic is rejecting most of S/W Tester applications and now thinking of applying to SA SS. Though, job opportunities seem to be blink at SA, I would like to continue with SA SS as securing a PR is on the top of my priorities.Do you suggest me to withdraw VIC SS application and then apply to SA SS or simultaneously apply for SA, while my VIC SS is in progress?

Does applying for multiple states simultaneously create any problems?

Also, I noticed occupation for S/W Tester has come down from High Availability to Medium Availability in SA Sponsorship list. I want to make a quick decision on this.

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## fringe123

Vivekananda said:


> Never thought this kind of flaws will occur in SkillSelect. I would suggest you check this ouy by writing in to skillselect or call diac and confirm.
> 
> Strange thing I noticed is in the message.
> 
> You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by your family member.
> 
> Why for 189 application u will have a family member as sponsor? I thought that would be for subclass 489 if I am right.
> 
> By the way what are your points and submission date?



Hi,
We are confused about what category they are talking about too. I'll ask her to contact DIAC and get this clarified.

She does have a relative in VIC, but she has never mentioned it in her EOI. She has 60 points without the SS.

Regards


----------



## AnneChristina

Vivekananda said:


> Never thought this kind of flaws will occur in SkillSelect. I would suggest you check this ouy by writing in to skillselect or call diac and confirm.
> 
> Strange thing I noticed is in the message.
> 
> You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by your family member.
> 
> Why for 189 application u will have a family member as sponsor? I thought that would be for subclass 489 if I am right.
> 
> By the way what are your points and submission date?


Just wondering, is it only a flaw in the email or also in skillselect, i.e. when logging into the system? 
Btw the wording "nominated/sponsored by your family member" is in all 189 emails; several people here have been discussing it a while ago. Kind of weird though...


----------



## rkv146

AnneChristina said:


> Just wondering, is it only a flaw in the email or also in skillselect, i.e. when logging into the system?
> Btw the wording "nominated/sponsored by your family member" is in all 189 emails; several people here have been discussing it a while ago. Kind of weird though...



Hii,
It is the standard email template they use.. When you log in to EOI and Go to the Correspondence tab. You have the Invite as PDF. It will clearly mention the category that you are invited for..
Even the generic email which I received also had these wordings, but when I went to EOI it was clearly indicated in the correspondence..


----------



## fringe123

AnneChristina said:


> Just wondering, is it only a flaw in the email or also in skillselect, i.e. when logging into the system?
> Btw the wording "nominated/sponsored by your family member" is in all 189 emails; several people here have been discussing it a while ago. Kind of weird though...


Hi,

Thanks Anne. I didnt check it with her. Will ask her to login and see. 

By the way, my warm Congrats on your EOI Invitation!!!!


----------



## Vivekananda

I am getting confused with so many scenarios and different cases being experienced by invitatoon holders n CO already assigned for some.

Can anyone guess if I will get an invite on Oct 15 with 65 points attained on 22.09.2012. I think I am being a bit impatient here (so many people are still waiting from August) but I am unable to suppress it


----------



## fringe123

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> It is the standard email template they use.. When you log in to EOI and Go to the Correspondence tab. You have the Invite as PDF. It will clearly mention the category that you are invited for..
> Even the generic email which I received also had these wordings, but when I went to EOI it was clearly indicated in the correspondence..


Hi,

Thanks rkv.
That really alleviated our fear. I found some more threads discussing this matter and they also had given the same opinion.


----------



## AnneChristina

Vivekananda said:


> I am getting confused with so many scenarios and different cases being experienced by invitatoon holders n CO already assigned for some.
> 
> Can anyone guess if I will get an invite on Oct 15 with 65 points attained on 22.09.2012. I think I am being a bit impatient here (so many people are still waiting from August) but I am unable to suppress it


I would bet a 1000 bucks (or at least a coffee) on you receiving an invitation in the next round  People who lodged by Sep 14 already received an invitation, so there is really no doubt about it.


----------



## Aadilnaeem

Hi what options she has selected fir visa type un skill select?it must be 190 only if she has applied for SA Ss as well. I have applied also for SA SA with 60 points and 190 as a visa option on skillselect


----------



## AnneChristina

fringe123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks Anne. I didnt check it with her. Will ask her to login and see.
> 
> By the way, my warm Congrats on your EOI Invitation!!!!


Thank you so much! I really hope you will get an invite soon as well!


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Hi Guys,

I have a question. I already have an ACS Assessment but my experience with my first employer was not credited (about 2.5 yrs) because it is already closed. If I consider my experience in my first employer I would get 8yrs. With this, I'm having 60pts in total. Is it possible for me to send an EOI now even if my first job was not credited by ACS since the calculation of work experience in EOI depends on the work experiences you entered in the system.

Another thing, upon application of visa to DIAC, do they base the total work experience in ACS Assessment or the employment certificates are enough?

Thank you in advance for all your help.


----------



## Vivekananda

AnneChristina said:


> I would bet a 1000 bucks (or at least a coffee) on you receiving an invitation in the next round  People who lodged by Sep 14 already received an invitation, so there is really no doubt about it.


Hi Anne. I hope your prediction comes true. Since I have been in Melbourne before b/w 2009 and 2011 and hence know a lot of good places. I am thinking of taking you to a pancake parlour (my favorite there) and a starbucks is near by. You have to accept my friendly invitation as you accepted the eoi invite


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Hi Guys,

I have a question. I already have an ACS Assessment but my experience with my first employer was not credited (about 2.5 yrs) because it is already closed. If I consider my experience in my first employer I would get 8yrs. With this, I'm having 60pts in total. Is it possible for me to send an EOI now even if my first job was not credited by ACS since the calculation of work experience in EOI depends on the work experiences you entered in the system.

Another thing, upon application of visa to DIAC, do they base the total work experience in ACS Assessment or the employment certificates are enough?

Thank you in advance for all your help.


----------



## AnneChristina

comwiz_y2k said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question. I already have an ACS Assessment but my experience with my first employer was not credited (about 2.5 yrs) because it is already closed. If I consider my experience in my first employer I would get 8yrs. With this, I'm having 60pts in total. Is it possible for me to send an EOI now even if my first job was not credited by ACS since the calculation of work experience in EOI depends on the work experiences you entered in the system.
> 
> Another thing, upon application of visa to DIAC, do they base the total work experience in ACS Assessment or the employment certificates are enough?
> 
> Thank you in advance for all your help.


Hi,
Just FIY, I didn't ignore you the first two time because I am a mean German, but simply because I really have no clue... Well, maybe I am a bit mean 
From what I understand, if you cannot provide the regular reference letter etc. you may have to provide a statutory declaration. Further you may want to submit other documents to prove your employment, e.g. contract, tax documents, etc. Do you have any of those? Maybe someone else can help out... What are the odds of getting your experience acknowledged in such a case?


----------



## comwiz_y2k

AnneChristina said:


> Hi,
> Just FIY, I didn't ignore you the first two time because I am a mean German, but simply because I really have no clue... Well, maybe I am a bit mean
> From what I understand, if you cannot provide the regular reference letter etc. you may have to provide a statutory declaration. Further you may want to submit other documents to prove your employment, e.g. contract, tax documents, etc. Do you have any of those? Maybe someone else can help out... What are the odds of getting your experience acknowledged in such a case?


Thanks for the reply AnneChristina, I'm really expecting a response from you. 
I'm in the process of securing Statutory Declaration/Affidavit. I'm assuming ACS will credit my first job employment. What I wanted to know if I can submit now an EOI using my current ACS assessment result? Secondly, I want to know upon application of Visa to DIAC, do they use ACS as basis of lenght of work experience?


----------



## v190

Vivekananda said:


> I am getting confused with so many scenarios and different cases being experienced by invitatoon holders n CO already assigned for some.
> 
> Can anyone guess if I will get an invite on Oct 15 with 65 points attained on 22.09.2012. I think I am being a bit impatient here (so many people are still waiting from August) but I am unable to suppress it


You'll get an invitation on Oct 15 - Sure thing mate!


----------



## AnneChristina

comwiz_y2k said:


> Thanks for the reply AnneChristina, I'm really expecting a response from you.
> I'm in the process of securing Statutory Declaration/Affidavit. I'm assuming ACS will credit my first job employment. What I wanted to know if I can submit now an EOI using my current ACS assessment result? Secondly, I want to know upon application of Visa to DIAC, do they use ACS as basis of lenght of work experience?


Again, I'm not the right one to ask, but here what I found:
Shel wrote in a different threat: "your work experience is not based on ACS only. So long as you have completed X years when you submit your EOI and can prove the extra time with references from your employer, pay slips etc you will be ok." Spin123 also pointed out that there even "have been instances where the case officer has rejected the work experience recognized in the skill assessment".
So, to some extend DIAC performs its own assessment of your work experience, independent from ACS. Accordingly I would assume that you can lodge your EoI, but again, please don't take my word for it.


----------



## ashishbhardwaj

hi
first of all I thanks the forum to provide correct and latest information.
I have a question and appreciate if someone can advise me .
Approx how long it will take to get PR approved after applying for the invitation, i am applying for class 189


----------



## Almostthere

Hi guys just want your advise regarding to apply 189. I apply EOI on 22 Aug'12 and get the invitation on 1 Oct'12 for 65 points. I try to apply on the same and upload all the neccessary information, yet i have not attached all the document yet and the error message appears that the maximum upload has been reached. That means i can no longer upload any file. Does anyone else get the same message? and do we need to post all the certified copy (i mean hard copy) to the DIAC office? If yes, which address? Thanks.


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Almostthere said:


> Hi guys just want your advise regarding to apply 189. I apply EOI on 22 Aug'12 and get the invitation on 1 Oct'12 for 65 points. I try to apply on the same and upload all the neccessary information, yet i have not attached all the document yet and the error message appears that the maximum upload has been reached. That means i can no longer upload any file. Does anyone else get the same message? and do we need to post all the certified copy (i mean hard copy) to the DIAC office? If yes, which address? Thanks.


_I think this is related to the issue advertised on SkillSelect website that says: 

Technical issues with all online applications for SkillSelect subclasses

We are currently experiencing some technical issues with all online applications for SkillSelect subclasses.

The system is not allowing clients to upload documents to their online application. Users are receiving an error message advising that the maximum document limit has been reached.

When logging out of your online application, please use the 'x' button on the top right hand corner of the page. Please do not use the 'logout' button.

We are currently working on resolving these issues.

We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause._​


----------



## spin123

comwiz_y2k said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question. I already have an ACS Assessment but my experience with my first employer was not credited (about 2.5 yrs) because it is already closed. If I consider my experience in my first employer I would get 8yrs. With this, I'm having 60pts in total. Is it possible for me to send an EOI now even if my first job was not credited by ACS since the calculation of work experience in EOI depends on the work experiences you entered in the system.
> 
> Another thing, upon application of visa to DIAC, do they base the total work experience in ACS Assessment or the employment certificates are enough?
> 
> Thank you in advance for all your help.


Hi ,

I'm afraid nobody could answer your question unless that person has gone through the same situation. I'm of course not really sure how DIAC will calculate your work experience. I guess it's your call whether to go ahead and lodge a EOI or not. however if you do decide to count the 2.5 yrs you mentioned, make sure you have sufficient proof such as offer letter,pay slips, work experience letter etc to make your claim stronger.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Guys,

Please post points, visa status date, EOI submission date once you get an invite. This will be beneficial for everyone that are still on queue. Thanks and congrats to latest invitees!


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Guys,

Please post your points, visa status date, EOI submission date once you get an invite. This will be beneficial for everyone that are still on queue. Thanks and congrats to latest invitees!


----------



## ashishbhardwaj

Almostthere said:


> Hi guys just want your advise regarding to apply 189. I apply EOI on 22 Aug'12 and get the invitation on 1 Oct'12 for 65 points. I try to apply on the same and upload all the neccessary information, yet i have not attached all the document yet and the error message appears that the maximum upload has been reached. That means i can no longer upload any file. Does anyone else get the same message? and do we need to post all the certified copy (i mean hard copy) to the DIAC office? If yes, which address? Thanks.


Hi 
I am also getting the similar message and also posted on the website that system encounters some problem why adding docos lookslike their Content management system crashes 

Mate Appreciate if u can help me out with the list of docos needs to be attached to apply the visa for subclass 189


----------



## engtoaus

Hi,

Well no one has reported receiving the 189 visa yet so we cannot comment. However, some 190 guys got theirs within 1.5 - 2 months of lodging (after invitation).
Most likely, the timeline should be same for 189 application... let's see when someone gets it!!




ashishbhardwaj said:


> hi
> first of all I thanks the forum to provide correct and latest information.
> I have a question and appreciate if someone can advise me .
> Approx how long it will take to get PR approved after applying for the invitation, i am applying for class 189


----------



## ashishbhardwaj

Hi all
visa classs 189 Submit date 21 August .got invite in 1 OCT round....

Highly appreciate if some one can help me with the checklist of docos required to apply for VISA subclass 189.

thanks


----------



## Amrita_Thakor

Congrats Ashish 

M just wondering on what point score did u get invite for? was it 70 or 65?
Waiting for ur reply...

Amrita


----------



## ashishbhardwaj

Amrita_Thakor said:


> Congrats Ashish
> 
> M just wondering on what point score did u get invite for? was it 70 or 65?
> Waiting for ur reply...
> 
> Amrita


For 65 Points....


----------



## Amrita_Thakor

Thank u so much Ashish...


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Does anyone here got an invite with 60 points?


----------



## thewall

comwiz_y2k said:


> Does anyone here got an invite with 60 points?


Nope, not in Ranked sub-classes - still 65ers waiting.

best bet for 60ers is 190, fast & guranteed instant invite, also higher priority processing & CO allocation


----------



## ashishbhardwaj

Hi Guys
Appreciate if someone can advise the following

1) Do we need to get medical and AFP done at the time of applying after invitation or after assignation of case officer ?? Can we get it done before hand just in case to save time.

2) How is the character check done for India ..I am in sydney currently.


----------



## engtoaus

The Meds and Police Clearance can either be done before CO allocation or when CO asks for it... depends on individual's preference. 
Many have opted to do the Meds and Police before CO allocation to expedite the process...



ashishbhardwaj said:


> Hi Guys
> Appreciate if someone can advise the following
> 
> 1) Do we need to get medical and AFP done at the time of applying after invitation or after assignation of case officer ?? Can we get it done before hand just in case to save time.
> 
> 2) How is the character check done for India ..I am in sydney currently.


----------



## comwiz_y2k

thewall said:


> Nope, not in Ranked sub-classes - still 65ers waiting.
> 
> best bet for 60ers is 190, fast & guranteed instant invite, also higher priority processing & CO allocation


Thanks for reply @thewall. Can you estimate if 60ers for class 189 will have invites very soon?


----------



## thewall

comwiz_y2k said:


> Thanks for reply @thewall. Can you estimate if 60ers for class 189 will have invites very soon?


what is your EOI 12xx & date of effect 01/07 ?

i guess Nov


----------



## comwiz_y2k

thewall said:


> what is your EOI 12xx & date of effect 01/07 ?
> 
> i guess Nov


I did not get what you mean, please elaborate. I will submit my EOI this coming Oct 30 with 60pts. How long do you think I would get an invite?


----------



## ashishbhardwaj

engtoaus said:


> The Meds and Police Clearance can either be done before CO allocation or when CO asks for it... depends on individual's preference.
> Many have opted to do the Meds and Police before CO allocation to expedite the process...


Thanks engtoaus

I was just wondering if we need the application TRN number for medical/AFP clearance ???


----------



## thewall

comwiz_y2k said:


> I did not get what you mean, please elaborate. I will submit my EOI this coming Oct 30 with 60pts. How long do you think I would get an invite?


i see, why dont u try 190 instead, i think that will be faster for u since it is not ranked

cheers!


----------



## AnneChristina

comwiz_y2k said:


> I did not get what you mean, please elaborate. I will submit my EOI this coming Oct 30 with 60pts. How long do you think I would get an invite?


It is really more or less impossible to make an accurate prediction that far into the future. If you are lucky you will get an invitation Jan 1st, but who knows...


----------



## comwiz_y2k

thewall said:


> i see, why dont u try 190 instead, i think that will be faster for u since it is not ranked
> 
> cheers!


My IELTS band score is not qualified, I have 6.0 on Writing. Can you make a rough estimate in my case for class 189?


----------



## comwiz_y2k

AnneChristina said:


> It is really more or less impossible to make an accurate prediction that far into the future. If you are lucky you will get an invitation Jan 1st, but who knows...


I know it's hard for us to predict but based on the data we have in SkillSelect website and someone got invite that submitted EOI last Sept 14 and got an invite on Oct 1 with 65pts. I only want rough estimates based on these details. Thank you.


----------



## AnneChristina

comwiz_y2k said:


> I know it's hard for us to predict but based on the data we have in SkillSelect website and someone got invite that submitted EOI last Sept 14 and got an invite on Oct 1 with 65pts. I only want rough estimates based on these details. Thank you.


I would assume Jan 1st if everything stays kind of the same (particularly the number of invitations). Otherwise I would be VERY optimistic for the Jan 15 round. Guess it's not too bad.


----------



## Rekha Raman

ashishbhardwaj said:


> Thanks engtoaus
> 
> I was just wondering if we need the application TRN number for medical/AFP clearance ???


Ashish,

you need ur TRN # for your meds & also health ID shared by DIAC, but for PCC you dont need any TRN # ... but as per the updates whatever thats is ur pcc or meds dates will be ur initial port entry date, so its better advised to wait atleast two or wks after your visa application and then go for it even if ur co is not assigned yet..again its individual decision.

hope this helps 


Rekha


----------



## Amrita_Thakor

ashishbhardwaj said:


> Hi all
> visa classs 189 Submit date 21 August .got invite in 1 OCT round....
> 
> Highly appreciate if some one can help me with the checklist of docos required to apply for VISA subclass 189.
> 
> thanks


Hi Ashish

Just wondering about the cut off dates..As u mentioned earlier tht u submitted ur EOI on 21st August, therefore according to reports U shud have been invited in previous invitations itself; as the cut off date and time was 14/09/2012 & 9.54 pm respectively. Isn't is quite strange tht u received the invitation in October .

Just wondering if possibly u know the reason behind it...Actually I have submitted my EOI on 1st Jul 2012 with 60 points, so was expecting an invitation in this round, but after going thru all the threads, its quite clear that there is something wrong with the reports published, as client's with 65 points (EOI submitted in August) are invited in this round.

Amrita


----------



## AnneChristina

Amrita_Thakor said:


> Hi Ashish
> 
> Just wondering about the cut off dates..As u mentioned earlier tht u submitted ur EOI on 21st August, therefore according to reports U shud have been invited in previous invitations itself; as the cut off date and time was 14/09/2012 & 9.54 pm respectively. Isn't is quite strange tht u received the invitation in October .
> 
> Just wondering if possibly u know the reason behind it...Actually I have submitted my EOI on 1st Jul 2012 with 60 points, so was expecting an invitation in this round, but after going thru all the threads, its quite clear that there is something wrong with the reports published, as client's with 65 points (EOI submitted in August) are invited in this round.
> 
> Amrita


Hi Amrita, the report that was published was incorrect. The actual cut-off for the Sep 15 round was approx. 65 points, July 14 & the cut-off for the Oct 1 round was approx. 65 points, Sep 14, so hopefully you should receive an invitation in the next round. Fingers crossed


----------



## ashishbhardwaj

Rekha Raman said:


> Ashish,
> 
> you need ur TRN # for your meds & also health ID shared by DIAC, but for PCC you dont need any TRN # ... but as per the updates whatever thats is ur pcc or meds dates will be ur initial port entry date, so its better advised to wait atleast two or wks after your visa application and then go for it even if ur co is not assigned yet..again its individual decision.
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> 
> Rekha


Hi Rekha
Thanks for sharingthe info... but when exactly DIAC will issue the Health ID because if it is required for health check than there is no point going for that without it , will CO gives the Health ID or its auto generated while applying ???
Also police check of Australia is AFP , any idea how it will work for India as i believe I need to get the Police check of India also ...Please advise


----------



## Amrita_Thakor

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Amrita, the report that was published was incorrect. The actual cut-off for the Sep 15 round was approx. 65 points, July 14 & the cut-off for the Oct 1 round was approx. 65 points, Sep 14, so hopefully you should receive an invitation in the next round. Fingers crossed


Thanks Ashish....U knw how stressful it can be at times....hopefully finger crossed...next round may be my luck....thanks again...


----------



## ashishbhardwaj

Amrita_Thakor said:


> Thanks Ashish....U knw how stressful it can be at times....hopefully finger crossed...next round may be my luck....thanks again...


Yeah I know that and was pissed off on friday when saw the report but luckily got the invite on monday ...only couple of days of stress ...
Good Luck!!!


----------



## Rekha Raman

ashishbhardwaj said:


> Hi Rekha
> Thanks for sharingthe info... but when exactly DIAC will issue the Health ID because if it is required for health check than there is no point going for that without it , will CO gives the Health ID or its auto generated while applying ???
> Also police check of Australia is AFP , any idea how it will work for India as i believe I need to get the Police check of India also ...Please advise


you will get health ID's for all the individuals on ur application including minors if any, along with your payment ack after visa submission.

PCC in my case was one day as I am in India, not sure about offshore applicants.


----------



## Amrita_Thakor

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Amrita, the report that was published was incorrect. The actual cut-off for the Sep 15 round was approx. 65 points, July 14 & the cut-off for the Oct 1 round was approx. 65 points, Sep 14, so hopefully you should receive an invitation in the next round. Fingers crossed


Thanks Anne....


----------



## reehan

Hi Everyone,

I have a situation here. My agent submitted my EOI with 60 points (189) and 65 points ( 190 SA) on 13th July. Recently i got rejection from SA and my agent updated my EOI for 190 subclass on 24th September and selected NT as sponsoring state. I told him to hold it and do not apply to NT because seeing at the cut off date i have fair chance of getting invitation for 189 in next few rounds. 

I want to know whether updating my EOI for 190 has any effect on 189? Will my submission date for 189 be 24th Sep or its still 13th July? My agent says EOI screen showing 24th September as submission date. Please guide


----------



## fringe123

Hi all,

Need a small clarification about how experiences are calculated for EOI points.

Do they only calculate post qualified experience (experience gained after obtaining your degree/diploma) or all the years that you have been in employment in the selected occupation?

I applied for both 189 and 190 in my EOI with 60 points. But now my agent is saying that DIAC only considers post qualifying experience. Which means I will lose almost 5 years of my hard-earned experience and will end up with less than 3 years of experience!! :-(

Is there any truth in that??


----------



## ashishbhardwaj

Rekha Raman said:


> you will get health ID's for all the individuals on ur application including minors if any, along with your payment ack after visa submission.
> 
> PCC in my case was one day as I am in India, not sure about offshore applicants.


Hi Rekha

Thanks a lot for sharing info...Apologies for bugging again i hope u can sense the nervousness, I believe u r done with the VISA lodgement process and i am planning to hit the button today. appreciate if you can crosscheck and advise any gaps in the forms need to be submitted along with visa application.

Form 1393 ..(I believe its online).
Evidences of points test ..(needs to be attached)
Form 26 and form 160 for medical (when i will recieve medical ID/TRN)
form 1071 (not sure what to do with that looks like an info only)
personal docos (need to be attached)
Form 80 ( does it need to be filled in and attach at time of application ??) 
Police check of India and Australia. In Indian PCC (what is miscellaneous form , i can find only form U).

Please let me if anything else required.

thanks ..


----------



## destinationaustralia

fringe123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need a small clarification about how experiences are calculated for EOI points.
> 
> Do they only calculate post qualified experience (experience gained after obtaining your degree/diploma) or all the years that you have been in employment in the selected occupation?
> 
> I applied for both 189 and 190 in my EOI with 60 points. But now my agent is saying that DIAC only considers post qualifying experience. Which means I will lose almost 5 years of my hard-earned experience and will end up with less than 3 years of experience!! :-(
> 
> Is there any truth in that??


AFAIK only post qualification experience counts. I suppose this is because, the work experience is against the nominated occupation which in turn is related to the educational qualification.

Good Luck


----------



## Vivekananda

Hi,

I have a question that is general and not related to VISA processing or EOI.

We know everyone is trying to earn a visa and have a bright and successful future in AUS. But i want to know what thoughts are going in everyone's mind as to how to get a job in there.

Are you already in a job hunt before u get ur VISA?

Reason I am asking is, I am spending all my savings into this and now that I am married, how do I make sure that I have a job before landing in Aus. Does anyone know like if employers in Aus consider ur profile if applied for a job once u have ur PR but not yet in AUS?

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## fringe123

destinationaustralia said:


> AFAIK only post qualification experience counts. I suppose this is because, the work experience is against the nominated occupation which in turn is related to the educational qualification.
> 
> Good Luck


Hi,

Thanks alot for your reply.


----------



## tshanmuganathan

shikharjain said:


> Guys got a 190 invite from VIC today


Dear Shikarjain, Congratulations !

Can you please share your profile details. You SOL occupation code and yrs of experience and pls also share general do's and dont's for Victoria SS. I would be applying for the same in a short while !


----------



## fly_aus

ashishbhardwaj said:


> Hi Rekha
> 
> Thanks a lot for sharing info...Apologies for bugging again i hope u can sense the nervousness, I believe u r done with the VISA lodgement process and i am planning to hit the button today. appreciate if you can crosscheck and advise any gaps in the forms need to be submitted along with visa application.
> 
> Form 1393 ..(I believe its online).
> Evidences of points test ..(needs to be attached)
> Form 26 and form 160 for medical (when i will recieve medical ID/TRN)
> form 1071 (not sure what to do with that looks like an info only)
> personal docos (need to be attached)
> Form 80 ( does it need to be filled in and attach at time of application ??)
> Police check of India and Australia. In Indian PCC (what is miscellaneous form , i can find only form U).
> 
> Please let me if anything else required.
> 
> thanks ..


Hi ashishbhardwaj,

Not sure about the form numbers you're talking about. I'm applying for 189 and all I can see is an online form. Not sure what the numbers you are talking about are. But i know form 26 and form 160 are for medical , which come after you submit the application.

Are you doing the manual version of the application 175 or the state sponsorship? please confirm


----------



## ashishbhardwaj

fly_aus said:


> Hi ashishbhardwaj,
> 
> Not sure about the form numbers you're talking about. I'm applying for 189 and all I can see is an online form. Not sure what the numbers you are talking about are. But i know form 26 and form 160 are for medical , which come after you submit the application.
> 
> Are you doing the manual version of the application 175 or the state sponsorship? please confirm


Hi 
I am also submitting for class 189 only and i am following the checklist on DIAC website.

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf

Yes form 26 and160 are for medical , form 80 is for character requirements.
Please go through the above link and suggest.

It also says....

""Meeting the character requirement for temporary and permanent migration

If you are applying outside Australia, you do not have to provide this information when you apply. You will be advised when it is required. 

If you are applying in Australia, you should provide this information with your application.""


----------



## ashishbhardwaj

Hi 

I need guidance from people who already applied for 189 subclass VISA and are in Australia.

Following is the checklist on DIAC website.

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skills...-checklist.pdf

In character rewuirement section if you click the link it states....

""Meeting the character requirement for temporary and permanent migration

If you are applying outside Australia, you do not have to provide this information when you apply. You will be advised when it is required. 

If you are applying in Australia, you should provide this information with your application.""
Character requirement contains form 80, AFP and PCC for my home country,I got the invitation should i apply that first or should first fullfill
the character requirements.

Please suggest guys


----------



## shachi

*60 points!*

Hi!

I am quite new to this forum and have been reading all the posts by aspiring immigrants. 

I am quite eager to know as to how many active members here with 60 points are still waiting for their invite. I've been assessed by ACS as a Developer Programmer and have been able to claim 60 points for 189. I submitted my EOI on the 1st of July and my EOI number is 195xx. Not sure if this has anything to do with receiving invitations. 

Still Waiting and hoping to receive one by end of this year! :noidea:


----------



## rase2rase

shachi said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am quite new to this forum and have been reading all the posts by aspiring immigrants.
> 
> I am quite eager to know as to how many active members here with 60 points are still waiting for their invite. I've been assessed by ACS as a Developer Programmer and have been able to claim 60 points for 189. I submitted my EOI on the 1st of July and my EOI number is 195xx. Not sure if this has anything to do with receiving invitations.
> 
> Still Waiting and hoping to receive one by end of this year! :noidea:




Dont Worry . U ll surely get the invitation probably by nov end. Lets hope for the best.. All the best


----------



## gaurav_gk

Joining this club today....


----------



## shachi

gaurav_gk said:


> Joining this club today....


Hi!

Did you apply recently? And with what points?


----------



## gaurav_gk

Hi Shachi,

Yeah I filed my EOI today, with 60 points.
Will be sending my SA SS application tomorrow.


----------



## shachi

gaurav_gk said:


> Hi Shachi,
> 
> Yeah I filed my EOI today, with 60 points.
> Will be sending my SA SS application tomorrow.



Good luck to all of us! :thumb:


----------



## subhadipbose

Friends and Seniors !!
I have received the following mail from VIC stating :
"We are currently experiencing a delay in processing ICT applications and are unable to provide a time frame in which the application will be finalised.

We apologize for the delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible."

Anyone else received such an email...and wht should i interpret rather how long more should i have to wait ??


----------



## subhadipbose

gaurav_gk said:


> Hi Shachi,
> 
> Yeah I filed my EOI today, with 60 points.
> Will be sending my SA SS application tomorrow.


Best of luck man !!
You've got to hurry up man the 261314 job code in SA has already been marked as Medium Availability.


----------



## plutology

WA has been so quiet since oct. Didnt hear of any approval so far.. 

Anyone?


----------



## gaurav_gk

subhadipbose said:


> Best of luck man !!
> You've got to hurry up man the 261314 job code in SA has already been marked as Medium Availability.



Thanks Subhadip,

I know, just waiting for the hard copy of my IELTS TRF, once that is available I'll quickly scan it and upload it and submit my SA SS application.


----------



## Vivekananda

subhadipbose said:


> Friends and Seniors !!
> I have received the following mail from VIC stating :
> "We are currently experiencing a delay in processing ICT applications and are unable to provide a time frame in which the application will be finalised.
> 
> We apologize for the delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible."
> 
> Anyone else received such an email...and wht should i interpret rather how long more should i have to wait ??


Yes. I also received the same today morning. I had applied on 19th Sep.


----------



## vtallam

Hello Guys,

Any ideas of getting an SA SS application result? Its been a week now I applied for it.. Just asking out of curiosity.. Website states that it may take max 12 weeks.

Thanks for your time..

Suresh Tallam


----------



## nowhere

Hello,

I got this score in IELTS today (L-7.5,R-6.5,W-6.5,S-7). I got Positive Skills assessment also. I have my brother in Aus to sponsor for me, so i get 65 points for 489 subclass provisional visa without IELTS's 10 points.

My question is ,if i apply for 489 provisional visa now,can i choose 189 and 190 visa options later, after i get 7 in IELTS or do we need to select all the visa options first time itself? Please guide..


----------



## Kundu13

I too got the same mail , I guess all testers got this mail today from VIC.






subhadipbose said:


> Friends and Seniors !!
> I have received the following mail from VIC stating :
> "We are currently experiencing a delay in processing ICT applications and are unable to provide a time frame in which the application will be finalised.
> 
> We apologize for the delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible."
> 
> Anyone else received such an email...and wht should i interpret rather how long more should i have to wait ??


----------



## AnneChristina

nowhere said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got this score in IELTS today (L-7.5,R-6.5,W-6.5,S-7). I got Positive Skills assessment also. I have my brother in Aus to sponsor for me, so i get 65 points for 489 subclass provisional visa without IELTS's 10 points.
> 
> My question is ,if i apply for 489 provisional visa now,can i choose 189 and 190 visa options later, after i get 7 in IELTS or do we need to select all the visa options first time itself? Please guide..


You can modify your EoI and add different visa classes at any time. Your EoI only gets frozen once you received an invitation.


----------



## Rekha Raman

vtallam said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Any ideas of getting an SA SS application result? Its been a week now I applied for it.. Just asking out of curiosity.. Website states that it may take max 12 weeks.
> 
> Thanks for your time..
> 
> Suresh Tallam


 looks like GOLD RUSH is coming to an end for ICT professinals for this year, bcuz most of the ICT codes are either not available or medium availability for almost all the SS.. looks like henceforth ICT ppl will have to try hard and get 70+ pnts for 189..


----------



## gaurav_gk

Rekha Raman said:


> looks like GOLD RUSH is coming to an end for ICT professinals for this year, bcuz most of the ICT codes are either not available or medium availability for almost all the SS.. looks like henceforth ICT ppl will have to try hard and get 70+ pnts for 189..


So does it make sense for me to apply for SA SS now that availability for software testers is medium ?


----------



## nowhere

AnneChristina said:


> You can modify your EoI and add different visa classes at any time. Your EoI only gets frozen once you received an invitation.


thanks krish, but does it mean if i get an invitation for 489 before i update to pick 189 & 190, my EOI will be locked?


----------



## destinationaustralia

nowhere said:


> thanks krish, but does it mean if i get an invitation for 489 before i update to pick 189 & 190, my EOI will be locked?


Yes, That is right.

Cheers!


----------



## AnneChristina

nowhere said:


> thanks krish, but does it mean if i get an invitation for 489 before i update to pick 189 & 190, my EOI will be locked?


Exactly! Invitations are valid for 2 months, so while you have an active 489 invitation you will not be able to add 189 or 190 to your EoI; it will be locked.


----------



## destinationaustralia

nowhere said:


> thanks krish, but does it mean if i get an invitation for 489 before i update to pick 189 & 190, my EOI will be locked?


Yes, That is right. However thereafter you do have the option of lodging a fresh EOI for 189 and 190. This would then be an independent process with fees etc.

Cheers!


----------



## Arpitwaj

*Submitting EOI*

Hi All,

|261312 (dev prog.) | L -8 R - 8.5 S -7 W -7 | Score : 60|

I will be submitting EOI tomorrow , Will be glad if someone tell me,

> Should i apply all visa options at once
> I have any chance for 189 or should I be looking more at nominations provision
> To have nominations, State/Territories pick EOI application on there own or they need to be approached.

Any other tips or clue are welcomed.

Cheers!!

Arpit


----------



## iibit

Hi all
i filled up the EOI with 60 points on August 12. The thing is that I turn 33 on the last of January and lose that crucial 5 points if not invited on January mid. Can anyone please suggest me what can I hope for? Any chance for an invitation before or in January?


----------



## AnneChristina

Arpitwaj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> |261312 (dev prog.) | L -8 R - 8.5 S -7 W -7 | Score : 60|
> 
> I will be submitting EOI tomorrow , Will be glad if someone tell me,
> 
> > Should i apply all visa options at once
> > I have any chance for 189 or should I be looking more at nominations provision
> > To have nominations, State/Territories pick EOI application on there own or they need to be approached.
> 
> Any other tips or clue are welcomed.
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> Arpit


Hi Arpit,

1. yes, you should apply for all visa classes that you are interested in at once. Otherwise you incurr additional application fees.
2. You do have chances to receive the 189, however, you might have to wait for a while. As per my current forecast the earliest date you could receive an invitation is Dec 15, but it might also take a bit longer than that. At the moment we don't really have enough data to make accurate predictions.
3. In order to be considered for state sponsorship you will have to lodge a separate application with the state(s) you are interested in.

Good luck!


----------



## ashanti7311

Hi i have put in an EOI for 489 state sponsorship for Victoria. I have 60 points and my profession is social work. Do you know how long it might take for an invitation?


----------



## AnneChristina

Arpitwaj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> |261312 (dev prog.) | L -8 R - 8.5 S -7 W -7 | Score : 60|
> 
> I will be submitting EOI tomorrow , Will be glad if someone tell me,
> 
> > Should i apply all visa options at once
> > I have any chance for 189 or should I be looking more at nominations provision
> > To have nominations, State/Territories pick EOI application on there own or they need to be approached.
> 
> Any other tips or clue are welcomed.
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> Arpit


Sorry, to correct my previous post, you can add additional visa classes at a later time, so you don't need to select them all at the beginning. Only if you lodge a separate EoI for different visa classes you will have additional costs. Sorry...


----------



## VolatileVortex

Hi All,

I just now submitted by EOI and if all goes well, hoping to get an invite either in Dec 2012 or Jan 2013. We are expats in Dubai but originally from India. As part of planning the road ahead in the immigration process, I thought of preparing a checklist for once the invite hopefully comes through. I'm doing this because we will be going on a short trip to India soon and if there is ANY document missing or that needs organized, it will have to be done while we are there. So can the experts pls skim through the below and tell me what is missing?

1) Passport for me and spouse
2) Marriage Certificate
3) My educational documents
4) My work experience document (Statutory Declaration by my Supervisor, on stamp paper and notarized - the same one that was submitted to and approved by ACS)
5) Appointment Letter, Promotion Letter, Service Letter, Resignation Letter, Contract
6) Pay Slips - total 8 payslips available from the 4 years and 4 months of experience that I'm claiming, Tax Returns - 1 certificate for each of the 4 years, Bank Statements - available for each month of the 4 years and 4 months claimed
7) IELTS Certificate
8) Legal Document linking my previous (single) name on educational certificates to current full name (first name and surname) which is on current passport/ACS/IELTS
9) Letter from spouses university confirming studying in Australia for one year in English - I am using this instead of IELTS for my spouse and not claiming partner points
10) Character Form

Qs1 - I am not planning to attest any of the above documents but submit coloured scans of the original documents-I guess that will be okay? If not, I have to get stuff attested while in India as it is very expensive doing it from UAE. 

Qs 2 - Important qs that I have is, will the stat declaration provided to ACS be enough for DIAC too along with payslips, bank stats, letters etc? Or is there ANY other stat declaration or docs required (I cannot get docs directly from HR or on the company letterhead unfortunately). 

Qs 3 - My partner and I are trying to conceive and going by current predictions for 60 pointers who submit their EOI by 7-8th Oct, an invite is likely to come by Jan at the latest and hopefully CO should be allocated by March. Should I be doing medicals now (meaning in Oct or Nov) as once I'm pregnant it will not be possible? Or should I wait for CO to be allocated and then inform them about the baby which means the visa will be delayed?

Qs 4 - I am aware that the first entry date will be by 12 months after meds or pcc is done, whichever is earlier. Lets say for example I do medicals on 1st November, receive UAE PCC by 1st Jan but India PCC by 1st Feb then what will be the first entry date likely to be...Oct 30th 2013?

Qs 5 - UAE PCC is valid for 3 months only. Will DIAC accept this though after the 3 months expire as they consider a 12 month expiry date for PCCs? In other words, are all PCCs valid for 12 months from issue date irrespective of what the particular country puts as an expiry date?

Sorry for the long message...but really looking forward to your expert opinions. Many thanks. 

VV


----------



## nowhere

AnneChristina said:


> Exactly! Invitations are valid for 2 months, so while you have an active 489 invitation you will not be able to add 189 or 190 to your EoI; it will be locked.


oopsey..k. think i have to give IELTS again and then apply..

thanks AnneChristina and destinationAustralia!!


----------



## iibit

According to the immigrations graph, the following exist (in approximate, for subclass 189):

For July : 60 pointers - 1200, 65 - 400, 70 or more - 350
For August: 60 pointers - 300, 65- 100, 70 or more - 50

Now the if the same trend follows in September as it did in the month of August, the total number of applicants having 60 or more points till 1st of October would be around 2850 and the number of invitations till the same date would be 1890. Now if we assume that the total number of applicants from 1st of October to 14th is 375(following augusts and septembers trend and dividing the sum by 2 for a half month period), the total number of eligible applicants would be around 3225 and the total number of invitations would be 1890+900 = 2790. That means almost all the applicants would get an invitations by November 1st.

BUT...... either the immis graphs are wrong or some people here are lying that inspite of having 65 points on September, they are not invited till date. Seems the former is close to truth. The equation does not match.

Any idea folks ????!!!! Has any one done these calculations ?


----------



## reehan

Well I don't think immi graph is wrong neither information shared here is incorrect. It really depends on September and October reports. Very difficult to predict before that. But your predictions seems correct based on current trends. By the way any idea when? Sept reports are being published?


----------



## Arpitwaj

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Arpit,
> 
> 1. yes, you should apply for all visa classes that you are interested in at once. Otherwise you incurr additional application fees.
> 2. You do have chances to receive the 189, however, you might have to wait for a while. As per my current forecast the earliest date you could receive an invitation is Dec 15, but it might also take a bit longer than that. At the moment we don't really have enough data to make accurate predictions.
> 3. In order to be considered for state sponsorship you will have to lodge a separate application with the state(s) you are interested in.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the heads up Anne Christina, I will be reading all the blogs to get any clue i can have.


----------



## ashishbhardwaj

Hi 
I am in middle of attaching my documents. I attached 12 and now getting the following message.

"Unable to attach document. Maximum number of files allowed has been reached"

Last attachment i added was 1.2 MB but i believe limit is 5 Mb and I don't believe 12 files could be limit. Website says attachment issues are resolved.Any one else experienced the same .

Please suggest how to upload further docos.


----------



## destinationaustralia

VolatileVortex said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just now submitted by EOI and if all goes well, hoping to get an invite either in Dec 2012 or Jan 2013. We are expats in Dubai but originally from India. As part of planning the road ahead in the immigration process, I thought of preparing a checklist for once the invite hopefully comes through. I'm doing this because we will be going on a short trip to India soon and if there is ANY document missing or that needs organized, it will have to be done while we are there. So can the experts pls skim through the below and tell me what is missing?
> 
> 1) Passport for me and spouse
> 2) Marriage Certificate
> 3) My educational documents
> 4) My work experience document (Statutory Declaration by my Supervisor, on stamp paper and notarized - the same one that was submitted to and approved by ACS)
> 5) Appointment Letter, Promotion Letter, Service Letter, Resignation Letter, Contract
> 6) Pay Slips - total 8 payslips available from the 4 years and 4 months of experience that I'm claiming, Tax Returns - 1 certificate for each of the 4 years, Bank Statements - available for each month of the 4 years and 4 months claimed
> 7) IELTS Certificate
> 8) Legal Document linking my previous (single) name on educational certificates to current full name (first name and surname) which is on current passport/ACS/IELTS
> 9) Letter from spouses university confirming studying in Australia for one year in English - I am using this instead of IELTS for my spouse and not claiming partner points
> 10) Character Form
> _Seems OK_
> Qs1 - I am not planning to attest any of the above documents but submit coloured scans of the original documents-I guess that will be okay? If not, I have to get stuff attested while in India as it is very expensive doing it from UAE.
> _As per the information given here _ http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf _the all documents need to be certified. However several applicants have reported that colour scanned copies will do instead._
> Qs 2 - Important qs that I have is, will the stat declaration provided to ACS be enough for DIAC too along with payslips, bank stats, letters etc? Or is there ANY other stat declaration or docs required (I cannot get docs directly from HR or on the company letterhead unfortunately).
> _I think these are OK. CO always has the option to carry out additional work verification._
> Qs 3 - My partner and I are trying to conceive and going by current predictions for 60 pointers who submit their EOI by 7-8th Oct, an invite is likely to come by Jan at the latest and hopefully CO should be allocated by March. Should I be doing medicals now (meaning in Oct or Nov) as once I'm pregnant it will not be possible? Or should I wait for CO to be allocated and then inform them about the baby which means the visa will be delayed?
> _I have no clue about this. Medicals(X-ray) cannot be done when pregnant; that is for sure. In my opinion it would be best to wait for the CO and then inform hin/her about you condition. This may delay the process however. Experienced Members may comment._
> Qs 4 - I am aware that the first entry date will be by 12 months after meds or pcc is done, whichever is earlier. Lets say for example I do medicals on 1st November, receive UAE PCC by 1st Jan but India PCC by 1st Feb then what will be the first entry date likely to be...Oct 30th 2013?
> _That is right_
> 
> Qs 5 - UAE PCC is valid for 3 months only. Will DIAC accept this though after the 3 months expire as they consider a 12 month expiry date for PCCs? In other words, are all PCCs valid for 12 months from issue date irrespective of what the particular country puts as an expiry date?
> _Immigrants from UAE may be in a better position to comment on this. AFAIK all PCC are valid for one year as per DIAC. Shoot out a query to CO when alloted_
> Sorry for the long message...but really looking forward to your expert opinions. Many thanks.
> 
> VV


_Cheers!_


----------



## skv1983

Hi,

I am happy to inform that I have been granted visa 189 yesterday. 
Dates: 
Acs applied- 4 June 
Acs approved - 9 July
Eoi applied 24 July (75 July )
Invitation received 1 sep
Visa applied 4 sep
Visa granted 8 October 

This forum has been very useful for guiding me through the process. I didn't hire any migration agent.
Sincere thanks to all the members of this forum.

I will be happy to help others 

Regards
Sachin


----------



## tenten

skv1983 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am happy to inform that I have been granted visa 189 yesterday.
> Dates:
> Acs applied- 4 June
> Acs approved - 9 July
> Eoi applied 24 July (75 July )
> Invitation received 1 sep
> Visa applied 4 sep
> Visa granted 8 October
> 
> This forum has been very useful for guiding me through the process. I didn't hire any migration agent.
> Sincere thanks to all the members of this forum.
> 
> I will be happy to help others
> 
> Regards
> Sachin


That was super fast - less than 5 weeks! When did you do your PCC and medicals? Congratulations again.


----------



## Nalpu

Hi. I am new to this forum. I have submitted my EOI on 3rd July with 60 pts. My occupation is Secondary School Teacher. From Fiji.


----------



## Nalpu

Well Congrats to those who have received their invitations and Visas


----------



## Vivekananda

skv1983 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am happy to inform that I have been granted visa 189 yesterday.
> Dates:
> Acs applied- 4 June
> Acs approved - 9 July
> Eoi applied 24 July (75 July )
> Invitation received 1 sep
> Visa applied 4 sep
> Visa granted 8 October
> 
> This forum has been very useful for guiding me through the process. I didn't hire any migration agent.
> Sincere thanks to all the members of this forum.
> 
> I will be happy to help others
> 
> Regards
> Sachin


Hi

Congrats!!! 

Can you please share a list of all documents that you submitted and also any unique problems you faced if any and how did you address them?

Would really help everyone here I believe.


----------



## Alalawi9

any one receive invitation on 15th october wwith 60 point please update here so others 60er can estimate time for their invitation...please put EOI submitted date and time.....thanks best of luck to all 60 point holder....


----------



## joe117

skv1983 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am happy to inform that I have been granted visa 189 yesterday.
> Dates:
> Acs applied- 4 June
> Acs approved - 9 July
> Eoi applied 24 July (75 July )
> Invitation received 1 sep
> Visa applied 4 sep
> Visa granted 8 October
> 
> This forum has been very useful for guiding me through the process. I didn't hire any migration agent.
> Sincere thanks to all the members of this forum.
> 
> I will be happy to help others
> 
> Sachin


Congrats

Please give list of docs u supplied,and what further docs were requested by CO. Are you from a HR or Low Risk country?


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Anyone here having proplem logging in to the skillselect website?

261312 - Developer Programmer | IELTS: L:7.5,W:6,S:7,R:6 | ACS: for re-assessment


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Anyone here having a problem logging in from skillselect website?

261312 - Developer Programmer | IELTS: L:7.5,W:6,S:7,R:6 | ACS: for re-assessment


----------



## gaurav_gk

Yeah, I am getting an error when trying to login.


----------



## comwiz_y2k

gaurav_gk said:


> Yeah, I am getting an error when trying to login.


In my case, I dont see error message. Once I click the login button it goes back to skillselect home page. Anyone experiencing the same?

261312 - Developer Programmer | IELTS: L:7.5,W:6,S:7,R:6 | ACS: for re-assessment


----------



## subhadipbose

Does anyone have any idea whether there is priority given to candidates with more points in state sponsorship approval as well or not. I meant supposedly there are 2 candidates applying for same job code and the first applicant has 65 pt and applied in say August and the 2nd candidate had 75 pt but he applied later in Sept. So will the 2nd candidate get priority ??


----------



## findraj

No I am not facing issues in logging to skillselect..


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Hi guys,

I'm receiving this error message when logging in to skillselect:

There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : -********-****-****-****-************ )

Do you know what's the problem here?


----------



## lonestar56

comwiz_y2k said:


> Anyone here having a problem logging in from skillselect website?
> 
> 261312 - Developer Programmer | IELTS: L:7.5,W:6,S:7,R:6 | ACS: for re-assessment


Yup, seeing this error:


_There was a problem accessing the site. Try to browse to the site again.
If the problem persists, contact the administrator of this site and provide the reference number to identify the problem.
MSIS7001: The passive protocol context was not found or not valid. If the context was stored in cookies, the cookies that were presented by the client were not valid. Ensure that the client browser is configured to accept cookies from this website and retry this request.
Reference number: 01736d26-d718-4407-97da-fc5358c21384_

cleared the browser cache and retried, no luck.


----------



## v190

lonestar56 said:


> Yup, seeing this error:
> 
> 
> _There was a problem accessing the site. Try to browse to the site again.
> If the problem persists, contact the administrator of this site and provide the reference number to identify the problem.
> MSIS7001: The passive protocol context was not found or not valid. If the context was stored in cookies, the cookies that were presented by the client were not valid. Ensure that the client browser is configured to accept cookies from this website and retry this request.
> Reference number: 01736d26-d718-4407-97da-fc5358c21384_
> 
> cleared the browser cache and retried, no luck.


Did you try in different browsers - Chrome / Firefox?


----------



## comwiz_y2k

comwiz_y2k said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm receiving this error message when logging in to skillselect:
> 
> There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : -********-****-****-****-************ )
> 
> Do you know what's the problem here?


I tried to reset my password and it works fine. maybe skillselect made this error unreadable for security purposes.


----------



## comwiz_y2k

lonestar56 said:


> Yup, seeing this error:
> 
> 
> _There was a problem accessing the site. Try to browse to the site again.
> If the problem persists, contact the administrator of this site and provide the reference number to identify the problem.
> MSIS7001: The passive protocol context was not found or not valid. If the context was stored in cookies, the cookies that were presented by the client were not valid. Ensure that the client browser is configured to accept cookies from this website and retry this request.
> Reference number: 01736d26-d718-4407-97da-fc5358c21384_
> 
> cleared the browser cache and retried, no luck.


can you try resetting your password? change it to a different one.


----------



## lonestar56

v190 said:


> Did you try in different browsers - Chrome / Firefox?


Yes, tried chrome, firefox, IE


----------



## lonestar56

comwiz_y2k said:


> can you try resetting your password? change it to a different one.


Yes changed the password and it worked, thanks 

Don't know what the issue was, if I typed a wrong password it complained that the password is incorrect, so I was typing the correct password. Anyways its fine now.


----------



## manofhonor

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Arpit,
> 
> 1. yes, you should apply for all visa classes that you are interested in at once. Otherwise you incurr additional application fees.
> 2. You do have chances to receive the 189, however, you might have to wait for a while. As per my current forecast the earliest date you could receive an invitation is Dec 15, but it might also take a bit longer than that. At the moment we don't really have enough data to make accurate predictions.
> 3. In order to be considered for state sponsorship you will have to lodge a separate application with the state(s) you are interested in.
> 
> Good luck!


Herr Christina, pls help me with your current forecast. I have just been granted WA state sponsorship for 190 today, and the offer is valid within 28 days, meaning within 28 days, I have to sign the attached letter and they will then inform DIAC for invitation. So basically I have 27 days left to decide. I am not so sure if I should just accept the offer from WA or wait for the 189 invitation. My point for 189 is 60, EOI submitted on 03 July. Do you think I can get an invitation on 01 Nov for 189 with 60 points? My occupation is mechanical engineer. 189 will give me freedom, hence more preferable but processing time as DIAC suggests is 12 months. For 190 however, there is 2 yr commitment to the state but processing time is 6 months. But I have seen a note in this forum that someone who got the invite for 189 on 01 Sep got the visa on 08 Oct. hence with this new system at the beginning, it might be possible that processing time for 189 is also quite short. So I am very indecisive at this point. Please share your advice, seniors. My last IELTS score was L:9 S:9 W:7.5 R:9. Although it was so close to 8.0 for writing, I did not repeat it after seeing DIAC reports, thinking that 60 could get an invite soon, and it is not necessary to get into IELTS stress again. I repeatedly scored 7.5 in previous 3 IELTS tests with 9 in all other sections. So I became really pissed off with the system.


----------



## AnneChristina

manofhonor said:


> Herr Christina, pls help me with your current forecast. I have just been granted WA state sponsorship for 190 today, and the offer is valid within 28 days, meaning within 28 days, I have to sign the attached letter and they will then inform DIAC for invitation. So basically I have 27 days left to decide. I am not so sure if I should just accept the offer from WA or wait for the 189 invitation. My point for 189 is 60, EOI submitted on 03 July. Do you think I can get an invitation on 01 Nov for 189 with 60 points? My occupation is mechanical engineer. 189 will give me freedom, hence more preferable but processing time as DIAC suggests is 12 months. For 190 however, there is 2 yr commitment to the state but processing time is 6 months. But I have seen a note in this forum that someone who got the invite for 189 on 01 Sep got the visa on 08 Oct. hence with this new system at the beginning, it might be possible that processing time for 189 is also quite short. So I am very indecisive at this point. Please share your advice, seniors. My last IELTS score was L:9 S:9 W:7.5 R:9. Although it was so close to 8.0 for writing, I did not repeat it after seeing DIAC reports, thinking that 60 could get an invite soon, and it is not necessary to get into IELTS stress again. I repeatedly scored 7.5 in previous 3 IELTS tests with 9 in all other sections. So I became really pissed off with the system.


Hi manofhonor,
to be honest, it is quite difficult to make an accurate forecast for the next rounds, because my forecasts usually assume that EoIs were evenly distributed over the month, however, we know that a lot of people with 60 points lodged their EoI on July 1st. In accordance to my interpretation of given reports there were 1,500 EoIs with 60 points lodged in July. On Oct 1st approx. 450 of those should receive an invitation, and then 600 in each round of Nov. So basically I believe that all people with 60 points who lodged their EoI in July should be invited latest by Nov 15th.
I agree that processing times of 189 visas appear to be much quicker than announced & to be honest, I would prob not lodge the 190. If you want a bit more certainty you can wait a few more days though; Tomorrow there should hopefully be a new report available & the invitation round in 3 days might also provide some more info.


----------



## destinationaustralia

manofhonor said:


> My last IELTS score was L:9 S:9 W:7.5 R:9.


Try re-evaluation for writing, if you are still within a month of the result. You are so close to 8 and writing has a very good chance of a jump. I got mine increased from 7.5 to 8 (see my sig). Christina is the best person to answer rest of your queries!

Good Luck


----------



## Dalat

*Confusing reports*



AnneChristina said:


> Hi manofhonor,
> to be honest, it is quite difficult to make an accurate forecast for the next rounds, because my forecasts usually assume that EoIs were evenly distributed over the month, however, we know that a lot of people with 60 points lodged their EoI on July 1st. In accordance to my interpretation of given reports there were 1,500 EoIs with 60 points lodged in July. On Oct 1st approx. 450 of those should receive an invitation, and then 600 in each round of Nov. So basically I believe that all people with 60 points who lodged their EoI in July should be invited latest by Nov 15th.
> I agree that processing times of 189 visas appear to be much quicker than announced & to be honest, I would prob not lodge the 190. If you want a bit more certainty you can wait a few more days though; Tomorrow there should hopefully be a new report available & the invitation round in 3 days might also provide some more info.


Hi everybody and AnneChristina, I've just become a member of this forum. I can see that this thread is very informative. 
To Christina: could you please say something on how you found the number (approx. 1,500) of EoIs (Visa 189) with 60 points lodged in July? I downloaded the July's summary Report and just saw a number of 600 (189 visa) in the table named "Points score spread of EOIs by visa type". It is the pink line. I am not sure if I used the correct data or not, so please help me.


----------



## AnneChristina

Dalat said:


> Hi everybody and AnneChristina, I've just become a member of this forum. I can see that this thread is very informative.
> To Christina: could you please say something on how you found the number (approx. 1,500) of EoIs (Visa 189) with 60 points lodged in July? I downloaded the July's summary Report and just saw a number of 600 (189 visa) in the table named "Points score spread of EOIs by visa type". It is the pink line. I am not sure if I used the correct data or not, so please help me.


That's the correct graph, but I assume that the graph needs to be shifted a bit, i.e. climax of 1,500 at 60 points. I cannot be 100 %ly sure whether my assumption here is correct, but 1. it would make more sense that the max number of EoIs were actually valid EoIs, i.e. with 60 points, and 2. all my previous calculations have been based on this assumption and they turned out to be quite accurate.
On the other hand, if my assumption is wrong then a lot of people here will receive a very positive surprise in the next invitation round


----------



## Dalat

AnneChristina said:


> That's the correct graph, but I assume that the graph needs to be shifted a bit, i.e. climax of 1,500 at 60 points. I cannot be 100 %ly sure whether my assumption here is correct, but 1. it would make more sense that the max number of EoIs were actually valid EoIs, i.e. with 60 points, and 2. all my previous calculations have been based on this assumption and they turned out to be quite accurate.
> On the other hand, if my assumption is wrong then a lot of people here will receive a very positive surprise in the next invitation round



Your points should be really reasonable, AnneChristina. Do you shift the graph on August's report as well?

I am waiting for result of the 1-Oct round and the summary of September. Hope they will help to clear all above questions.


----------



## Armin

Thx guys for taking the initiative to start this thread and keeping it updated. Good luck to you all!
I have a question; I have submitted my EOI last week with 55 points under subclass 190 and I'm supposed to get another 5 points from the State Sponsorship itself. Does that make me a 60 pointer or what?
Do I need to just wait for any state to invite me? (I've put 'any state' in my EOI) Or they don't invite 190 subclass 55ers automatically and I have to seek invitation from the states which I'm qualified for?
I would appreciate if anyone could give me some clue.


----------



## AnneChristina

Dalat said:


> Your points should be really reasonable, AnneChristina. Do you shift the graph on August's report as well?
> 
> I am waiting for result of the 1-Oct round and the summary of September. Hope they will help to clear all above questions.


Yes, I shifted the August report as well. Basically, if you look at the Aug report it's quite obvious that the numbers must have been produced after the Sep 1st invitation. On Sep 1st there were invitations for people with 70+ points, but the report shows zero for all of those high pointers. Therefore it must def be after the invitations. However, if you just add the invites back without shifting the report, then you don't have a bell curve anymore, i.e. there would be more people with 70 points than with 65. Obviously that can't be right either. So I believe the Aug report needs to be shifted and the Sep 1st invites need to be added back into the report. Sounds like a pretty far stretch, huh? It's the only way I can make sense of the numbers though...


----------



## AnneChristina

Armin said:


> Thx guys for taking the initiative to start this thread and keeping it updated. Good luck to you all!
> I have a question; I have submitted my EOI last week with 55 points under subclass 190 and I'm supposed to get another 5 points from the State Sponsorship itself. Does that make me a 60 pointer or what?
> Do I need to just wait for any state to invite me? (I've put 'any state' in my EOI) Or they don't invite 190 subclass 55ers automatically and I have to seek invitation from the states which I'm qualified for?
> I would appreciate if anyone could give me some clue.


Hey Armin,
1. You should go ahead and claim the 5 points for State Sponsorship in your EoI, i.e. it should show a total of 60 points for you.
2. You need to apply with each State that you are interested in separately. Each State has different requirements, so you need to go to each State's website, see for which one(s) you qualify and apply separately. You will find each State's website in this brochure on p. 43: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf or alternatively you can just google "state sponsorship NSW", "state sponsorship SA" etc. and it takes you directly to the relevant information.
You should also be aware that you need to live in the State that sponsors you for at least 2 years after migrating to Australia.
Good luck!


----------



## Armin

AnneChristina said:


> Hey Armin,
> 1. You should go ahead and claim the 5 points for State Sponsorship in your EoI, i.e. it should show a total of 60 points for you.
> 2. You need to apply with each State that you are interested in separately. Each State has different requirements, so you need to go to each State's website, see for which one(s) you qualify and apply separately. You will find each State's website in this brochure on p. 43: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf or alternatively you can just google "state sponsorship NSW", "state sponsorship SA" etc. and it takes you directly to the relevant information.
> You should also be aware that you need to live in the State that sponsors you for at least 2 years after migrating to Australia.
> Good luck!


Thx a lot AnneChristina! 
Ok, so I'm gonna apply for SS right away.
Ya, I've already read the requirements for all the states and I think I'm going for SA. I wish I could go for Victoria though. I prefer Melbourne to Adelaide. But the requirements don't suit me.


----------



## AnneChristina

Armin said:


> Thx a lot AnneChristina!
> Ok, so I'm gonna apply for SS right away.
> Ya, I've already read the requirements for all the states and I think I'm going for SA. I wish I could go for Victoria though. I prefer Melbourne to Adelaide. But the requirements don't suit me.


Hope everything works out! Fingers crossed


----------



## harraj

Hey!

did they publish October 1st report?


----------



## manofhonor

AnneChristina said:


> Hi manofhonor,
> to be honest, it is quite difficult to make an accurate forecast for the next rounds, because my forecasts usually assume that EoIs were evenly distributed over the month, however, we know that a lot of people with 60 points lodged their EoI on July 1st. In accordance to my interpretation of given reports there were 1,500 EoIs with 60 points lodged in July. On Oct 1st approx. 450 of those should receive an invitation, and then 600 in each round of Nov. So basically I believe that all people with 60 points who lodged their EoI in July should be invited latest by Nov 15th.
> I agree that processing times of 189 visas appear to be much quicker than announced & to be honest, I would prob not lodge the 190. If you want a bit more certainty you can wait a few more days though; Tomorrow there should hopefully be a new report available & the invitation round in 3 days might also provide some more info.


Hi Anne, thanks for your answer. I will wait to see the situation on Oct-15. I might be one of the lucky guys. The reason DIAC has not still released the report for Sep and Oct-1 results, is probably to encourage the applicants to improve their English skills  btw, my heartiest congratulations to you for your invitation in the last round.


----------



## manofhonor

destinationaustralia said:


> Try re-evaluation for writing, if you are still within a month of the result. You are so close to 8 and writing has a very good chance of a jump. I got mine increased from 7.5 to 8 (see my sig). Christina is the best person to answer rest of your queries!
> 
> Good Luck


Hi, thank you for your advice. My result was released on Sep-14 and on the same day, I requested for re-evaluation by paying 170 USD. The staff at British Council told me to re-take the exam instead of applying for re-evaluation, and they said it's the same money and I have a higher chance in taking a new exam than re-evaluation. But I insisted on re-evaluation and paid 170 USD. Result is expected to be received end of Oct. Only 2% have improved their scores by re-evaluation but now I am very much encouraged to see someone who really improved writing score by re-evaluation. Thank you. I hope that I will get lucky in November


----------



## AnneChristina

manofhonor said:


> Hi Anne, thanks for your answer. I will wait to see the situation on Oct-15. I might be one of the lucky guys. The reason DIAC has not still released the report for Sep and Oct-1 results, is probably to encourage the applicants to improve their English skills  btw, my heartiest congratulations to you for your invitation in the last round.


Thank you so much


----------



## Kangaroo20

harraj said:


> Hey!
> 
> did they publish October 1st report?


No.


----------



## Kangaroo20

harraj said:


> Hey!
> 
> did they publish October 1st report?


Hello All ! 

Its pretty calm down here, I see. DIAC did not publish any report and another invitation round is just a little more than 24 hours away. Its just killing me


----------



## destinationaustralia

manofhonor said:


> Hi, thank you for your advice. My result was released on Sep-14 and on the same day, I requested for re-evaluation by paying 170 USD. The staff at British Council told me to re-take the exam instead of applying for re-evaluation, and they said it's the same money and I have a higher chance in taking a new exam than re-evaluation. But I insisted on re-evaluation and paid 170 USD. Result is expected to be received end of Oct. Only 2% have improved their scores by re-evaluation but now I am very much encouraged to see someone who really improved writing score by re-evaluation. Thank you. I hope that I will get lucky in November


Not only me, there are several on this forum and elsewhere who have improved their scores in writing and speaking through re-eval. So I think you took the right decision in applying for re-eval. It is always better, because your scores in other modules are anyway assured. On the other hand, in the case of re-exam, one has to put in efforts to maintain the other scores too. The only
-ve, if I can call it so, in re-eval is the long time of about 6-10 weeks (I got mine in 11 weeks) for the results.

If one can, afford re-eval+re-exam is a good option too.


Good Luck


----------



## vital_parsley

*help required for docs submission*

Hi friends,


I have changed 3 companies 
and i have reference letters for all the companies except 1 which is my previous company.
I am going to send my application to ACS soon,but the trouble that i have run into is :
1) My previous company is not ready to give me a Reference letter
2) None of my friends from the previous company are ready to sign the statutory form as they don`t want that unnecessary risk...as i was present in that company for just 4 months.


I have all the required docs of that company except the reference letter ?
What can i do in such a situation ?Looking forward for your suggestions.
Please help guys.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Hi friends,

I submitted my 189 eoi on 13 July with 60 points. I'm very hopeful to get invitation by 1 nov. good luck to everyone. Do give comment that what u guys think about my estimation? Do u think i can get by 1 nov?

Waqar


----------



## AnneChristina

Waqar Hemani said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I submitted my 189 eoi on 13 July with 60 points. I'm very hopeful to get invitation by 1 nov. good luck to everyone. Do give comment that what u guys think about my estimation? Do u think i can get by 1 nov?
> 
> Waqar


Possible, but depends on how many people applied July 1st. Should have one latest by Nov 15 though.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

:spit:


AnneChristina said:


> Possible, but depends on how many people applied July 1st. Should have one latest by Nov 15 though.


Thanks Anne for the quick reponse as i expected that u will reply


----------



## Waqar Hemani

@Anne
I have more thing on which I want ur feedback. Actually I have also enrolled in Professional Year in july as i thought i might not get invitation on 60 points. But now i m thinking to quite it before the end of this month otherwise i have to pay second installment of my fees. What do u think i should quite it as i will surely get invitation latest by nov or dec? Or i should continue until i get invitation?

Anyone else can reply too.


----------



## plutology

just one skill assessment question in here.. hope experienced folks can help ..

my partner got his vetassess status updated by the system to:-
_
Documents checked (initial checking of your documents shows nothing further is required at this stage. You will be contacted if further documents are required)_

usuallly *how many days more* to final result after received this message?

Nominated occupation : 251512 - Industrial Pharmacist


----------



## Arpitwaj

Hello friends,

| Points :60 | acs : Dev program. | ielts 7 |

From this forum , I am really getting some valuable f/bs . I have applied my EOI recently on 7-oct ( which is quite late ).I picked two classes i.e 189 &190 . Further I am in process for sending applications to states .

> Should i keep hoping on 189 that sooner or later i may get invite 
> Can somebody help me with state sponsorship process and which one to start with it as it will take me to 65 mark.
> Incase state sponsors,I will be gettinging sperate assesment or communication or it will be incorporated in Eoi itself.

Cheers !!


----------



## AnneChristina

Waqar Hemani said:


> @Anne
> I have more thing on which I want ur feedback. Actually I have also enrolled in Professional Year in july as i thought i might not get invitation on 60 points. But now i m thinking to quite it before the end of this month otherwise i have to pay second installment of my fees. What do u think i should quite it as i will surely get invitation latest by nov or dec? Or i should continue until i get invitation?
> 
> Anyone else can reply too.


Well, given the information currently available I would really assume that you should receive an invitation by mid-Nov, so the Professional Year would not be necessary. On the other hand, if you still have until the end of this month to make up your mind, how about waiting for the next reports & forecast?


----------



## Ebony4real

Hi everone what are we speaking about here are you all saying that you have to pay with visa card to receive points and if so what are the points good for ?


----------



## AnneChristina

Arpitwaj said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> | Points :60 | acs : Dev program. | ielts 7 |
> 
> From this forum , I am really getting some valuable f/bs . I have applied my EOI recently on 7-oct ( which is quite late ).I picked two classes i.e 189 &190 . Further I am in process for sending applications to states .
> 
> > Should i keep hoping on 189 that sooner or later i may get invite
> > Can somebody help me with state sponsorship process and which one to start with it as it will take me to 65 mark.
> > Incase state sponsors,I will be gettinging sperate assesment or communication or it will be incorporated in Eoi itself.
> 
> Cheers !!


Hi Arpitwaj,
you shouldn't be all too pessimistic about your 189 invitation. Even though there is currently quite a backlog of 60 pointers who applied before you, you should also be aware that it seems like more people are being invited than are lodging an EoI at the moment. So basically the backlog should start shrinking over the next few rounds. My guess is that you could receive an invitation as a New Year's present +/- a round or so.
Regarding the 190 you should first have a look at each and every State's website before making your final decisions. Some States ask you to apply with them exclusively, so be careful about that. You need to check for yourself which States you qualify for and what your personal preference would be. Good luck with that!


----------



## Arpitwaj

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Arpitwaj,
> you shouldn't be all too pessimistic about your 189 invitation. Even though there is currently quite a backlog of 60 pointers who applied before you, you should also be aware that it seems like more people are being invited than are lodging an EoI at the moment. So basically the backlog should start shrinking over the next few rounds. My guess is that you could receive an invitation as a New Year's present +/- a round or so.
> Regarding the 190 you should first have a look at each and every State's website before making your final decisions. Some States ask you to apply with them exclusively, so be careful about that. You need to check for yourself which States you qualify for and what your personal preference would be. Good luck with that!


Thank you AnneChristina , for a clear cut view of the things. And yes you are right. Rather than going for multiple states, I will check out for suitable ones and try to apply for them.

Cheers!


----------



## AnneChristina

Ebony4real said:


> Hi everone what are we speaking about here are you all saying that you have to pay with visa card to receive points and if so what are the points good for ?


We are talking about IQ points and they are good to have a decent conversation.


----------



## thewall

AnneChristina said:


> We are talking about IQ points and they are good to have a decent conversation.


Intelligenz-Quotient score exploded so much so that, we r not gonna get any further report :eyebrows:


----------



## vital_parsley

Hi friends,


I have changed 3 companies
and i have reference letters for all the companies except 1 which is my previous company.
I am going to send my application to ACS soon,but the trouble that i have run into is :
1) My previous company is not ready to give me a Reference letter
2) None of my friends from the previous company are ready to sign the statutory form as they don`t want that unnecessary risk...as i was present in that company for just 4 months.


I have all the required docs of that company except the reference letter ?
What can i do in such a situation ?Looking forward for your suggestions.
Please help guys.


----------



## manofhonor

Ebony4real said:


> Hi everone what are we speaking about here are you all saying that you have to pay with visa card to receive points and if so what are the points good for ?


Hi there, it is definitely not Visa Card, you need to pay with Master Card to receive the proper points that can make one eligible for O-1 migrant visa to USA, this visa is sometimes known as Genius Visa for people of extraordinary ability. Here, we are talking about how we can switch our Visa Cards to Master Cards. Do you have Visa or Master Card? Do you want to apply for O-1 Visa? Finally, do you need help?


----------



## Vivekananda

vital_parsley said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> 
> I have changed 3 companies
> and i have reference letters for all the companies except 1 which is my previous company.
> I am going to send my application to ACS soon,but the trouble that i have run into is :
> 1) My previous company is not ready to give me a Reference letter
> 2) None of my friends from the previous company are ready to sign the statutory form as they don`t want that unnecessary risk...as i was present in that company for just 4 months.
> 
> 
> I have all the required docs of that company except the reference letter ?
> What can i do in such a situation ?Looking forward for your suggestions.
> Please help guys.


I believe you were given a release letter from your last company which will have the start and end date of your term along with your designation/roles/responsibilities. That should be sufficient to show as a proof of employment in that company while applying to ACS.


----------



## vital_parsley

Vivekananda said:


> I believe you were given a release letter from your last company which will have the start and end date of your term along with your designation/roles/responsibilities. That should be sufficient to show as a proof of employment in that company while applying to ACS.


yes!! i have all the documents for that company....
so r u suggesting that i should attach a releiving letter under the reference letter tag while filling up my application for ACS ?

Thanks for the help....but hwo can i come up with the roles and responsibilities for my 4 months job in that company....also i had not done much in that company...

Please suggest and thanks for the help !!


----------



## v190

Vivekananda said:


> I believe you were given a release letter from your last company which will have the start and end date of your term along with your designation/roles/responsibilities. That should be sufficient to show as a proof of employment in that company while applying to ACS.


Hi,

AFAIK, Experience Letter with Start and End Dates of employment isn't enough. ACS will ask for detailed roles and responsibilities during that period. Else they will mark that experience as not assessable as insufficient documentation provided.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

AnneChristina said:


> Well, given the information currently available I would really assume that you should receive an invitation by mid-Nov, so the Professional Year would not be necessary. On the other hand, if you still have until the end of this month to make up your mind, how about waiting for the next reports & forecast?


Agree and this is what i m thinking as well. But i dnt understand y immigration hasnt published any report yet for 1st oct round? Anyways fingers crossed for tonight's round.

Good luck to all waiting for invitation


----------



## Ryl

AnneChristina said:


> Exactly! Invitations are valid for 2 months, so while you have an active 489 invitation you will not be able to add 189 or 190 to your EoI; it will be locked.


Hi,

Just want to ask, for how long will the EOI be locked? Suppose an invitation is received for 489 on 15 Oct and an application for 489 is submitted on 20 Oct. Will the EOI be un-frozen on 20 Oct or will you have to wait for 2 months after 15 Oct before you can be considered for 189?

Thanks in anticipation!


----------



## vital_parsley

vital_parsley said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> 
> I have changed 3 companies
> and i have reference letters for all the companies except 1 which is my previous company.
> I am going to send my application to ACS soon,but the trouble that i have run into is :
> 1) My previous company is not ready to give me a Reference letter
> 2) None of my friends from the previous company are ready to sign the statutory form as they don`t want that unnecessary risk...as i was present in that company for just 4 months.
> 
> 
> I have all the required docs of that company except the reference letter ?
> What can i do in such a situation ?Looking forward for your suggestions.
> Please help guys.


Would you suggest me remove that 4 years of experience from my CV as i am not able to produce any documents for that ? How would it impact my EOI ?

Please ...help...for suggestions !


----------



## Kangaroo20

vital_parsley said:


> Would you suggest me remove that 4 years of experience from my CV as i am not able to produce any documents for that ? How would it impact my EOI ?
> 
> Please ...help...for suggestions !


Can I ask why won't any one from your company provide a reference letter ? Your immediate boss at that time should be able to provide you a letter.


----------



## iibit

Any idea as to how many applicants would be invited in November ? Do you guys expect 60ers being invited on 15th October ?


----------



## manofhonor

If anyone gets the invite with 60 points, please immediately share your dates of effect so that we can share and celebrate your joy while evaluating our status  I wish good luck to everyone and the excitement has begun


----------



## Bonzella

*Hello*



iibit said:


> Any idea as to how many applicants would be invited in November ? Do you guys expect 60ers being invited on 15th October ?


Definitely, I am expecting till 7 July logded EOI will get an invite tonite with 60 points. 

Let's see tonite.


----------



## Bonzella

A big question mark on the transparency of reports of DIAC. They are not publishing the required information accurately and timely on their website as they were promised earlier. 
It's really a bizarre.


----------



## manofhonor

Bonzella said:


> Definitely, I am expecting till 7 July logded EOI will get an invite tonite with 60 points.
> 
> Let's see tonite.


Bonzella, I sincerely hope so  Your words are the sweetest ones today


----------



## Bonzella

*Thanks Champ*



manofhonor said:


> Bonzella, I sincerely hope so  Your words are the sweetest ones today


Be +ve and keep your fingers crossed


----------



## Arpitwaj

Bonzella said:


> Definitely, I am expecting till 7 July logded EOI will get an invite tonite with 60 points.
> 
> Let's see tonite.


Well if someone in 60s get an invite, It will be encouraging for all. Lets hope for good!!

Cheers !!


----------



## manofhonor

Bonzella said:


> A big question mark on the transparency of reports of DIAC. They are not publishing the required information accurately and timely on their website as they were promised earlier.
> It's really a bizarre.


Let me share my theory. DIAC expected to receive high profile applicants since they generally wanted to tighten their criteria for migration while they are still needing a lot of migrants. With terminology of new point test system, we can say that before 2010 July, an applicant was eligible with the score which is similar to 50 points in current point test thanks to the critical skill list. In July 2010, critical skill list was cancelled and no one can claim points for critical skill list anymore. I was made ineligible since I received my skill assessment one month late. From July 2010 to July 2011, old point test was valid without critical skill list and pass mark was same as current pass mark of 60 (anyone who has 60 points right now would be directly eligible between July 2010 and July 2011) since they were giving 10 points to 3 yrs work experience outside Australia. In July 2011, the new point test came into effect and they increased the pass mark to 65. It was experimentation period between July 2011 and July 2012, and my theory is that DIAC received very few applicants during that period, which even did not fulfill their migrant requirement for that year. As a result, on July 2012, they decreased the pass mark back to 60, which makes most of the people become eligible again. But DIAC would have decided that a ranking system would increase the competition and this would definitely increase the skills of the potential candidates and they will be encouraged to improve their English close to native speaker levels, for instance. However they had to keep the Pass mark at 60, to avoid the migrant shortage that they experienced between July 2011 and July 2012. Australia needs a certain amount of migrants and it is undeniable and they have to take them anyway. In the outside world, the quality of the general population is not much different from year to year. To attract the best guys to aussi, there are only two ways (1) by advertisement to attract the best guys out there or (2) find a way to make those who are already interested in Australia to improve their critical skills. People who, in their own free will, would not improve English or would not come to Professional Year programs or would not study post grad degrees in aussi or would not try to be NAATI qualified, are now obliged to do so, thanks to the competition psychology created by Skill Select. People are now improving their skills, which is a good thing. But let's look at the facts again. Many are still at their original potentials since the start of skill select. And experience between July 2010 and July 2011 shows that huge majority qualified with 60, with a considerable few with 65. The situation continues now. If DIAC releases report regularly, its original purpose will be lost and people will learn that almost everyone has 60 and it is safe to get the invite with 60 in the same program year. The just like me , people will stop improving their skills, which is exactly what DIAC does not want. If something like that happens, the efficiency of their new model drops. If I were DIAC, I would not have released any reports for the first 6 months, to test the model, whether it can increase the potentials of the people or not. If those with 60 are invited on Nov and if they are reported as such on DIAC website, no one will try to get 8.0 in IELTS anymore. No one will also enter NAATI exams anymore if they already have 60. If it is only a matter of waiting for a few months, I would not take extra stress to improve my points. Now DIAC is in a dilemma as to whether to announce the reports regularly as they promised before or to keep the cutting scores as secret to keep the competition still alive. 

I graduated in 2008 outside Australia. I missed the first good era (upto July 2010) because my skill assessment arrived one month late, otherwise I would have been a PR now. I missed the second good era (July 2010 - July 2011) because my work experience was only 2 yr and 11 months when DIAC changed the system. Damn. Then I was stuck in the bad era (July 2011 to July 2012) because I had only 60 when pass mark was 65 and throughout 2011, I tried to achieve 8.0 in IELTS and entered 6 exams and failed. Thanks to Skill Select, now I have the opportunity again to apply on July 2012 with 60 points. Due to competition, I still tried to get 8 in IELTS and ended up with the last score of L:9,R:9,W:7.5 and S:9 on Sep 14. After seeing the reports of DIAC for Aug and after Sep-14 invitation results, I decided not to repeat the IELTS. Anne's forecast in this forum also confirmed my decision. Otherwise, I am already so close to getting 8.0 in writing. I was writing 10 essays per day until I saw the reports on Skill Select


----------



## joe117

manofhonor said:


> Let me share my theory. DIAC expected to receive high profile applicants since they generally wanted to tighten their criteria for migration while they are still needing a lot of migrants. With terminology of new point test system, we can say that before 2010 July, an applicant was eligible with the score which is similar to 50 points in current point test thanks to the critical skill list. In July 2010, critical skill list was cancelled and no one can claim points for critical skill list anymore. I was made ineligible since I received my skill assessment one month late. From July 2010 to July 2011, old point test was valid without critical skill list and pass mark was same as current pass mark of 60 (anyone who has 60 points right now would be directly eligible between July 2010 and July 2011) since they were giving 10 points to 3 yrs work experience outside Australia. In July 2011, the new point test came into effect and they increased the pass mark to 65. It was experimentation period between July 2011 and July 2012, and my theory is that DIAC received very few applicants during that period, which even did not fulfill their migrant requirement for that year. As a result, on July 2012, they decreased the pass mark back to 60, which makes most of the people become eligible again. But DIAC would have decided that a ranking system would increase the competition and this would definitely increase the skills of the potential candidates and they will be encouraged to improve their English close to native speaker levels, for instance. However they had to keep the Pass mark at 60, to avoid the migrant shortage that they experienced between July 2011 and July 2012. Australia needs a certain amount of migrants and it is undeniable and they have to take them anyway. In the outside world, the quality of the general population is not much different from year to year. To attract the best guys to aussi, there are only two ways (1) by advertisement to attract the best guys out there or (2) find a way to make those who are already interested in Australia to improve their critical skills. People who, in their own free will, would not improve English or would not come to Professional Year programs or would not study post grad degrees in aussi or would not try to be NAATI qualified, are now obliged to do so, thanks to the competition psychology created by Skill Select. People are now improving their skills, which is a good thing. But let's look at the facts again. Many are still at their original potentials since the start of skill select. And experience between July 2010 and July 2011 shows that huge majority qualified with 60, with a considerable few with 65. The situation continues now. If DIAC releases report regularly, its original purpose will be lost and people will learn that almost everyone has 60 and it is safe to get the invite with 60 in the same program year. The just like me , people will stop improving their skills, which is exactly what DIAC does not want. If something like that happens, the efficiency of their new model drops. If I were DIAC, I would not have released any reports for the first 6 months, to test the model, whether it can increase the potentials of the people or not. If those with 60 are invited on Nov and if they are reported as such on DIAC website, no one will try to get 8.0 in IELTS anymore. No one will also enter NAATI exams anymore if they already have 60. If it is only a matter of waiting for a few months, I would not take extra stress to improve my points. Now DIAC is in a dilemma as to whether to announce the reports regularly as they promised before or to keep the cutting scores as secret to keep the competition still alive.
> 
> I graduated in 2008 outside Australia. I missed the first good era (upto July 2010) because my skill assessment arrived one month late, otherwise I would have been a PR now. I missed the second good era (July 2010 - July 2011) because my work experience was only 2 yr and 11 months when DIAC changed the system. Damn. Then I was stuck in the bad era (July 2011 to July 2012) because I had only 60 when pass mark was 65 and throughout 2011, I tried to achieve 8.0 in IELTS and entered 6 exams and failed. Thanks to Skill Select, now I have the opportunity again to apply on July 2012 with 60 points. Due to competition, I still tried to get 8 in IELTS and ended up with the last score of L:9,R:9,W:7.5 and S:9 on Sep 14. After seeing the reports of DIAC for Aug and after Sep-14 invitation results, I decided not to repeat the IELTS. Anne's forecast in this forum also confirmed my decision. Otherwise, I am already so close to getting 8.0 in writing. I was writing 10 essays per day until I saw the reports on Skill Select


very good analysis!
to add to that,l was also about to write IELTS again so that l get at least 8 in each area (so as to add my points),but when l saw the points dropping on Skill select invites for visa 189,l did not do so!
Also l put in a WA SS application for visa 190 on 7 Sep 2012 and paid AUD200 as well,but when l saw the points on skill select dropping,l decided to untick visa 190 on my EOI as l now know for sure that l am going to get an invite through visa 189 which will not restrict me on which aea to live in in Oz!


----------



## Vivekananda

guys anyone got an invitation today in oct 15 round, please post.


----------



## AnneChristina

Vivekananda said:


> guys anyone got an invitation today in oct 15 round, please post.


Was wondering exactly the same


----------



## Vivekananda

hi everyone, got my invitation just now!!!!

EOI submitted on 22.09.2012 with 65 points. Good luck to all who are expecting their invite


----------



## antonyvkj

Vivekananda said:


> hi everyone, got my invitation just now!!!!
> 
> EOI submitted on 22.09.2012 with 65 points. Good luck to all who are expecting their invite



Friends,

To my surprise I got the invitation, I was not expecting one...I submitted on 12th July with 60 points....

Thanks and wishes to all...


----------



## Waqar Hemani

antonyvkj said:


> Friends,
> 
> To my surprise I got the invitation, I was not expecting one...I submitted on 12th July with 60 points....
> 
> Thanks and wishes to all...


Oh man this means i was so close in this round. I submitted on 13 july with 60 points. Anyways big congrats to u and thanks for informing us. Enjoy!!!


----------



## v145

I received invitation with 60 points
eoi on 1st july
best of luck to all 60 pointers....


----------



## AnneChristina

Waqar Hemani said:


> Oh man this means i was so close in this round. I submitted on 13 july with 60 points. Anyways big congrats to u and thanks for informing us. Enjoy!!!


Well, on the other hand that means you will def get an invite in the next round  Cut-off July 12 ain't too bad...
Congrats to everyone who received an invitation :clap2:


----------



## mohit23

antonyvkj said:


> Friends,
> 
> To my surprise I got the invitation, I was not expecting one...I submitted on 12th July with 60 points....
> 
> Thanks and wishes to all...



Hi

Was it for 189?
i submitted my eoi on 3 july with 60 points but no invite.
I hope my occupation (2631) hasn't reached its ceiling


----------



## asad747

Guys who got invite with 60 points.. please also mention your occupation code..i am still waiting for system analysts


----------



## shachi

*189- Invitation received*

Hi!

I received an invitation today with 60 points as a Developer Programmer and had submitted my EOI on the 1st July.

Yippie!! This was totally worth the wait and I was all ready to give IELTS again.

Congrats to the rest and Good luck to all the 60 pointers:clap2:


----------



## antonyvkj

Waqar Hemani said:


> Oh man this means i was so close in this round. I submitted on 13 july with 60 points. Anyways big congrats to u and thanks for informing us. Enjoy!!!


Your invitation is assured on Nov 1st. Best of luck!!!


----------



## Arpitwaj

Really glad to see people getting invites especially in 60s.kudos!

If someone can,Let us know with the occupation deatils .

Cheers !!


----------



## karmur2012

asad747 said:


> Guys who got invite with 60 points.. please also mention your occupation code..i am still waiting for system analysts


update your timelines??


----------



## destinationaustralia

Got invitation for 189 with 65 points

Cheers!


----------



## vital_parsley

Kangaroo20 said:


> Can I ask why won't any one from your company provide a reference letter ? Your immediate boss at that time should be able to provide you a letter.


Firstly,because i was there only for 4 months so i did not do much except for sitting idle and secondly i absconded from there !!
So, im stuck !

What do you suggest ?


----------



## ankita_mhptr

Got invitation yaaaayyyyyy
60 points, electronics engineer, applied on 1st july  all d best to everyone


----------



## Waqar Hemani

antonyvkj said:


> Your invitation is assured on Nov 1st. Best of luck!!!


Hopefully


----------



## Fonz

Hi everyone.. I have been following this thread and decided to become a member as I'd like to get some advise fron members, especially from Anne Christina as she seems like the boss here haha
Well long story short, I submitted my EOI on 27th if August with 60 points.. I have been in Australia for almost 5 years and I am currently on a graduate skilled ( temporary) visa which will expire on 30th of December.. I currently work full time not in my nominated occupation though.. What do you guys think i should do? I was planning to apply for 457 just to extend my period till i get an invitation, but seems like 60 pointers have started to get invitation now. Oh this really is a pain... The situation has become really awkward to me, call me lazy or something i should have definitely applied before..well past is past anyway

Well by the way good luck to everyone here who are in the process of waiting


----------



## Waqar Hemani

AnneChristina said:


> Well, on the other hand that means you will def get an invite in the next round  Cut-off July 12 ain't too bad...
> Congrats to everyone who received an invitation :clap2:


Yeh  n this means i can finally stop my professional year n save money for PR application


----------



## Waqar Hemani

mohit23 said:


> Hi
> 
> Was it for 189?
> i submitted my eoi on 3 july with 60 points but no invite.
> I hope my occupation (2631) hasn't reached its ceiling


How come ?  r u sure that u submitted complete EOi? Check if everything is on order. Occupation ceiling for ur occupation is way more than current invites, i have just check quotta for ur occupation 2631. Hope cut-off is 12 july. Good luck!


----------



## mohit23

I submitted my eoi on 3rd July with 60 points for 2631.
I havn't got any invite.
Can anyone please advise if there could be any other reason other than it has reached its occupation ceiling?

Please advise


----------



## mohit23

Waqar Hemani said:


> How come ?  r u sure that u submitted complete EOi? Check if everything is on order. Occupation ceiling for ur occupation is way more than current invites, i have just check quotta for ur occupation 2631. Hope cut-off is 12 july. Good luck!



this is what my status shows on eoi

* Date Submitted: 03/07/2012


Visa type description
Date of effect
Result
Action
Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)	
03/07/2012

The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points*


----------



## vital_parsley

Hi friends,

I would like to know when people here say "whether they have received an invitation or not ???"

Does that mean that they are just shortlisted and now they can go there and search for a job or does it mean that they have been shortlisted for a job !?


----------



## Waqar Hemani

mohit23 said:


> I submitted my eoi on 3rd July with 60 points for 2631.
> I havn't got any invite.
> Can anyone please advise if there could be any other reason other than it has reached its occupation ceiling?
> 
> Please advise


Bro i already told u that check if u submitted complete eoi and was it for 189 or 190? Coz quotta for 190 was low. These could b the reasons according to me. May b experts can contribute more


----------



## Waqar Hemani

mohit23 said:


> this is what my status shows on eoi
> 
> * Date Submitted: 03/07/2012
> 
> 
> Visa type description
> Date of effect
> Result
> Action
> Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)
> 03/07/2012
> 
> The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points*


Thats unbelievable bro! Bad luck. I m not sure whats going on :S


----------



## mohit23

Waqar Hemani said:


> Bro i already told u that check if u submitted complete eoi and was it for 189 or 190? Coz quotta for 190 was low. These could b the reasons according to me. May b experts can contribute more



this is what my status shows on eoi

*Date Submitted: 03/07/2012


Visa type description
Date of effect
Result
Action
Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)	
03/07/2012

The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points*


to me everything seems to be fine with eoi submission.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

antonyvkj said:


> Your invitation is assured on Nov 1st. Best of luck!!!


What was occupation by the way?


----------



## antonyvkj

Waqar Hemani said:


> What was occupation by the way?


Other Spatial Scientist, 232214


----------



## AnneChristina

Would be great to know whether there is anyone else out there with 60 points who applied between July 3rd and July 12th who did/ did not receive an invitation...


----------



## antonyvkj

AnneChristina said:


> Would be great to know whether there is anyone else out there with 60 points who applied between July 3rd and July 12th who did/ did not receive an invitation...



I think that will give some insight...


----------



## vital_parsley

Hi friends,

I would like to know when people here say "whether they have received an invitation or not ???"

Does that mean that they are just shortlisted and now they can go there and search for a job or does it mean that they have been shortlisted for a job !?


----------



## AnneChristina

vital_parsley said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I would like to know when people here say "whether they have received an invitation or not ???"
> 
> Does that mean that they are just shortlisted and now they can go there and search for a job or does it mean that they have been shortlisted for a job !?


We are talking about visa 189. It's an independent visa without employer nomination... People received an invitation to apply for their visa


----------



## MYTH81

Congrats to all people who have got invited.
I really want to understand something???????????
I submitted my EOI on 11 Aug. 65 points(Including 10 points SS) and haven't invited.
Is there any chance to get invited?????????????


----------



## Waqar Hemani

vital_parsley said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I would like to know when people here say "whether they have received an invitation or not ???"
> 
> Does that mean that they are just shortlisted and now they can go there and search for a job or does it mean that they have been shortlisted for a job !?


Those who got invitation mean that they can apply for Permanent Residency, if approved then they can come n live in australia forever n do anything they like.


----------



## AnneChristina

MYTH81 said:


> Congrats to all people who have got invited.
> I really want to understand something???????????
> I submitted my EOI on 11 Aug. 65 points(Including 10 points SS) and haven't invited.
> Is there any chance to get invited?????????????


Did you apply for visa 190 with SS? Then you will receive an invitation as soon as a State sponsors you; it's unrelated to invitation rounds. Did you submit your applications to States?


----------



## MYTH81

AnneChristina said:


> Did you apply for visa 190 with SS? Then you will receive an invitation as soon as a State sponsors you; it's unrelated to invitation rounds. Did you submit your applications to States?


well, i applied for 489. there was a big problem in recognizing my BSc. Engineers Australia Qualified as associate degree. i received a refusal notification for my ex visa.
that's why I'm confused.
my points are as follow 
age:30
education: 10 or 15 i really don't know.
experience:15
ielts 6+ : 0
WA SS: 10 
so................


----------



## spin123

My Dear Forum Members,

I'm happy to announce that I received my invitation today.

PRAISE THE LORD!!!!!

Following are my details,

EOI submitted - 01 July 2012 03:58 PM, EST

Occupation - Systems Analyst

Never in my wildest dreams did i think that DIAC will invite people with 60 points. Even when AnneChristina was analyzing the data and predicting that 60 pointers might start getting invites from 15th October round onwards, I replied to her saying it cannot happen. 

Anyhow I'm glad that i'm wrong...

Good Luck to all the 60'ers.....


----------



## AnneChristina

Congratulations! Happy for you


----------



## manofhonor

AnneChristina said:


> Would be great to know whether there is anyone else out there with 60 points who applied between July 3rd and July 12th who did/ did not receive an invitation...


Anne, 

I did not receive the invitation. My EOI was completely submitted on 09:24am, 03 July with 60 points for 189. My same EOI applies for both 189(60 points) and 190 (65 points). 

I have been offered WA SS but I have not given them confirmation yet. They mentioned that they will inform DIAC for EOI update, only after I return them the signed letter.

By any means, is it possible that Western Australia, in cooperation with DIAC, locked my 189 until I respond to Western Australia. If this is the case, I will be really pissed off. Do you think this might be the case?

I really hope that the fellow who got 189 invitation with EOI lodged on 12 July is not lying. Anyway his mail did not clearly mention either 189 or 190.

It seems that cut-off date is 01 July 2012, I just need to blame myself for not lodging on 01 July  

Is it also possible that some fellows will get the invitation at a later hour in the same day???

Thanks.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

manofhonor said:


> Anne,
> 
> I did not receive the invitation. My EOI was completely submitted on 09:24am, 03 July with 60 points for 189. My same EOI applies for both 189(60 points) and 190 (65 points).
> 
> I have been offered WA SS but I have not given them confirmation yet. They mentioned that they will inform DIAC for EOI update, only after I return them the signed letter.
> 
> By any means, is it possible that Western Australia, in cooperation with DIAC, locked my 189 until I respond to Western Australia. If this is the case, I will be really pissed off. Do you think this might be the case?
> 
> I really hope that the fellow who got 189 invitation with EOI lodged on 12 July is not lying. Anyway his mail did not clearly mention either 189 or 190.
> 
> It seems that cut-off date is 01 July 2012, I just need to blame myself for not lodging on 01 July
> 
> Is it also possible that some fellows will get the invitation at a later hour in the same day???
> 
> Thanks.


Now this is becoming seriously confusing. Hope we all will get invitation by next round.


----------



## manofhonor

antonyvkj said:


> Friends,
> 
> To my surprise I got the invitation, I was not expecting one...I submitted on 12th July with 60 points....
> 
> Thanks and wishes to all...


Antonie,

Please clearly mention if you got invite for 189 or 190. I am under critical condition and if you have received it actually for 189, and with another few more confirmations, I will have to deny WA SS before 01 Nov, and remove 190 from my EOI officially.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## antonyvkj

manofhonor said:


> Anne,
> 
> I did not receive the invitation. My EOI was completely submitted on 09:24am, 03 July with 60 points for 189. My same EOI applies for both 189(60 points) and 190 (65 points).
> 
> I have been offered WA SS but I have not given them confirmation yet. They mentioned that they will inform DIAC for EOI update, only after I return them the signed letter.
> 
> By any means, is it possible that Western Australia, in cooperation with DIAC, locked my 189 until I respond to Western Australia. If this is the case, I will be really pissed off. Do you think this might be the case?
> 
> I really hope that the fellow who got 189 invitation with EOI lodged on 12 July is not lying. Anyway his mail did not clearly mention either 189 or 190.
> 
> It seems that cut-off date is 01 July 2012, I just need to blame myself for not lodging on 01 July
> 
> Is it also possible that some fellows will get the invitation at a later hour in the same day???
> 
> Thanks.



My dear Fellow Aspirants,

I don't see any reason for lying here.... I was really happy to get an invitation and I shared my happiness with everyone. But it seems some of the other people who has submitted before me, have n't get the invitation makes me also to think twice about the reason.

The only difference I am seeing is, I have created my EOI on 2nd July but I have submitted on 12th July. I have attached my EOI, and the invitation for your references.

I am not finding any reason for the others who hasn't received the invitation. We have to wait and see for someone, who received during 3rd to 12th July, else I think invitation is passed based on the date of creation not on the date of submission.

Regards
Antony


----------



## vvprashanth

mohit23 said:


> I submitted my eoi on 3rd July with 60 points for 2631.
> I havn't got any invite.
> Can anyone please advise if there could be any other reason other than it has reached its occupation ceiling?
> 
> Please advise


I have also submitted eoi on 3rd july with 60 pts.. I also did not receive any invitation...  my anzsco code is 261312 developer programmer.. What coul be the reason.. I am totally depressed.. I was waiting so long for thos...


----------



## antonyvkj

manofhonor said:


> Antonie,
> 
> Please clearly mention if you got invite for 189 or 190. I am under critical condition and if you have received it actually for 189, and with another few more confirmations, I will have to deny WA SS before 01 Nov, and remove 190 from my EOI officially.
> 
> Thank you for your help.




I have applied for 189, I haven't applied for 190 at all. Please see the attached images, in my previous post, where it is very clearly mentioned about the visa type and date of submission etc..


----------



## vvprashanth

AnneChristina said:


> Would be great to know whether there is anyone else out there with 60 points who applied between July 3rd and July 12th who did/ did not receive an invitation...


I submitted on 3rd but did not receive an invitation.... 261312 60 pts


----------



## manofhonor

vvprashanth said:


> I submitted on 3rd but did not receive an invitation.... 261312 60 pts


Hi there, does your EOI cover for both 189 and 190 like mine? Thanks.


----------



## AnneChristina

manofhonor said:


> Anne,
> 
> I did not receive the invitation. My EOI was completely submitted on 09:24am, 03 July with 60 points for 189. My same EOI applies for both 189(60 points) and 190 (65 points).
> 
> I have been offered WA SS but I have not given them confirmation yet. They mentioned that they will inform DIAC for EOI update, only after I return them the signed letter.
> 
> By any means, is it possible that Western Australia, in cooperation with DIAC, locked my 189 until I respond to Western Australia. If this is the case, I will be really pissed off. Do you think this might be the case?
> 
> I really hope that the fellow who got 189 invitation with EOI lodged on 12 July is not lying. Anyway his mail did not clearly mention either 189 or 190.
> 
> It seems that cut-off date is 01 July 2012, I just need to blame myself for not lodging on 01 July
> 
> Is it also possible that some fellows will get the invitation at a later hour in the same day???
> 
> Thanks.


Well, the person who was invited with the July 12 EoI (Antony) started lodgement on July 2nd and submitted on July 12th. I don't know why, but I actually think the cut-off was July 2nd and for some reason his initial EoI starting date was considered. July 2nd would also make much more sense because of the huge amount of people who filed on July 1st.
If I understood other people here correctly, once your EoI is frozen you can't access it at all. Did you try accessing it just to see? But I don't think that they would freeze it if they clearly stated in the letter that they would only do so once you answered.
By when do you need to accept your SS? Do you still have time to wait for the next invitation round?


----------



## manofhonor

antonyvkj said:


> I have applied for 189, I haven't applied for 190 at all. Please see the attached images, in my previous post, where it is very clearly mentioned about the visa type and date of submission etc..


Hi Anthonie,

Tnank you for the clarification. Your email really helped us. Congratulations for your invitation!  I am really happy for you. In either way, if you get the invite as a result of creation date 02 July, I can be happy that I am less than 24 hours away from you, hence will get the invite on 01 NOV.

There is only one thing to clarify. Do states request DIAC to exclude their screened candidates for sponsorship from 189 automatic invitation process? This is the only reason that I can think of.

I do not know if I can remove my 190 from eoi without affecting the date of effect. So a bit nervous to try.


----------



## AnneChristina

antonyvkj said:


> My dear Fellow Aspirants,
> 
> I don't see any reason for lying here.... I was really happy to get an invitation and I shared my happiness with everyone. But it seems some of the other people who has submitted before me, have n't get the invitation makes me also to think twice about the reason.
> 
> The only difference I am seeing is, I have created my EOI on 2nd July but I have submitted on 12th July. I have attached my EOI, and the invitation for your references.
> 
> I am not finding any reason for the others who hasn't received the invitation. We have to wait and see for someone, who received during 3rd to 12th July, else I think invitation is passed based on the date of creation not on the date of submission.
> 
> Regards
> Antony


Hi Antony,
I'm really sorry we are putting you through this. I am sure that everyone here agrees when I say that we are really happy for you! Congratulations on your invitation :clap2:


----------



## antonyvkj

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Antony,
> I'm really sorry we are putting you through this. I am sure that everyone here agrees when I say that we are really happy for you! Congratulations on your invitation :clap2:


I also understand, that is the reason, I uploaded the screenshots for clarifications. I sincerely follow this thread, so I will not post any wrong information...

I hope others get their invitation in coming round...


----------



## manofhonor

AnneChristina said:


> Well, the person who was invited with the July 12 EoI started lodgement on July 2nd and submitted on July 12th. I don't know why, but I actually think the cut-off was July 2nd and for some reason his initial EoI starting date was considered. July 2nd would also make much more sense because of the huge amount of people who filed on July 1st.
> If I understood other people here correctly, once your EoI is frozen you can't access it at all. Did you try accessing it just to see? But I don't think that they would freeze it if they clearly stated in the letter that they would only do so once you answered.
> By when do you need to accept your SS? Do you still have time to wait for the next invitation round?


Hi Anne,
I am confused as well. The cut-off being 02 July however is a much better news than 01 July since we all know that the peak occurred only on 01 July. If it has been cleared this round, all who lodged within July will have a very high chance in the next round.

I did not try accessing my EOI. The only available button is update EOI, and I am too scared to touch that button since it might change my date of effect. Hence I will not give a try.

Exact words from WA sponsorship letters are "Once SMWA receives your valid signed agreement, your Expression of Interest will be updated in SkillSelect to confirm your State Sponsorship nomination with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)". They said that they will confirm the nomination, so does it mean that they already contacted DIAC before that they are willing to nominate me? 

I still have time until 05 Nov to accept WA nomination. So I think I can wait for the next round although I do not know when it will happen as DIAC stopped updating.

Please shed some lights. I am totally depressed


----------



## antonyvkj

manofhonor said:


> Hi Anthonie,
> 
> Tnank you for the clarification. Your email really helped us. Congratulations for your invitation!  I am really happy for you. In either way, if you get the invite as a result of creation date 02 July, I can be happy that I am less than 24 hours away from you, hence will get the invite on 01 NOV.
> 
> There is only one thing to clarify. Do states request DIAC to exclude their screened candidates for sponsorship from 189 automatic invitation process? This is the only reason that I can think of.
> 
> I do not know if I can remove my 190 from eoi without affecting the date of effect. So a bit nervous to try.


I am not sure whether DIAC exclude the SS candidates, but I can tell you 101% sure that by removing the 190 visa type, the date of submission will not get affected. Because, by mistake I checked "Australian study requirement" to Yes, then I got a message from Skillselect to verify it on 11th sep, hence I removed that on the same day, but the date of submission never changed. 

Even though when I viewed my EOI, the pdg mentioned as 11th Sep as submitted date, but my skill select home screen clearly mentioned my date of submission as 12th July.


----------



## manofhonor

antonyvkj said:


> I also understand, that is the reason, I uploaded the screenshots for clarifications. I sincerely follow this thread, so I will not post any wrong information...
> 
> I hope others get their invitation in coming round...


Hi Anthony, due to the emotional stress, we might act irrationally since we become so sensitive to the invite information. The first reaction of seeing someone who got the invite with lodgement later than their own is so depressing. 

We are very sorry that we put you through this. We might be a little nervous with DIAC, but for you man, all of us here are very happy and we share your joy.

Hope everyone in this forum will get invite soon. After all, we have become a team with a common goal, helping each other.

Cheers!
manofhonor


----------



## antonyvkj

manofhonor said:


> Hi Anne,
> I am confused as well. The cut-off being 02 July however is a much better news than 01 July since we all know that the peak occurred only on 01 July. If it has been cleared this round, all who lodged within July will have a very high chance in the next round.
> 
> I did not try accessing my EOI. The only available button is update EOI, and I am too scared to touch that button since it might change my date of effect. Hence I will not give a try.
> 
> Exact words from WA sponsorship letters are "Once SMWA receives your valid signed agreement, your Expression of Interest will be updated in SkillSelect to confirm your State Sponsorship nomination with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)". They said that they will confirm the nomination, so does it mean that they already contacted DIAC before that they are willing to nominate me?
> 
> I still have time until 05 Nov to accept WA nomination. So I think I can wait for the next round although I do not know when it will happen as DIAC stopped updating.
> 
> Please shed some lights. I am totally depressed


Don't worry !!!, As I can see you have time till 05 Nov to take a decision, so Please wait for the next round (probably Nov 1) and surely you will get invited in that round. (Pls, it is just my opinion)


----------



## AnneChristina

manofhonor said:


> Hi Anne,
> I am confused as well. The cut-off being 02 July however is a much better news than 01 July since we all know that the peak occurred only on 01 July. If it has been cleared this round, all who lodged within July will have a very high chance in the next round.
> 
> I did not try accessing my EOI. The only available button is update EOI, and I am too scared to touch that button since it might change my date of effect. Hence I will not give a try.
> 
> Exact words from WA sponsorship letters are "Once SMWA receives your valid signed agreement, your Expression of Interest will be updated in SkillSelect to confirm your State Sponsorship nomination with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)". They said that they will confirm the nomination, so does it mean that they already contacted DIAC before that they are willing to nominate me?
> 
> I still have time until 05 Nov to accept WA nomination. So I think I can wait for the next round although I do not know when it will happen as DIAC stopped updating.
> 
> Please shed some lights. I am totally depressed


Ayy, don't be depressed; I know it's a frustrating situation...
So in skillselect, do you have the apply for visa button besides the 190?
I just updated my file to adjust for the peak of EoIs on July 1st and assumed an even distribution for the rest of the month. Under those assumptions (+ a current cut-off of July 2nd) my forecast for the next round is July 19th. Would really be helpful to have some new reports though...


----------



## manofhonor

AnneChristina said:


> Ayy, don't be depressed; I know it's a frustrating situation...
> So in skillselect, do you have the apply for visa button besides the 190?
> I just updated my file to adjust for the peak of EoIs on July 1st and assumed an even distribution for the rest of the month. Under those assumptions (+ a current cut-off of July 2nd) my forecast for the next round is July 19th. Would really be helpful to have some new reports though...


Anne, no there is no "apply for visa button" beside 190. 

I have great hope for the next round. If I do not get invited on 01 Nov, I will then have no option but to go to Perth. One thing I worry is occupation ceilings. Occupation ceilings would be hard to predict since they involve a lot of uncertainties. At any time, a peak could occur in one occupation just like a random event, especially when we are dealing with scores of 60. My occupation is mechanical engineer. It is being filled by 5% every month, but when 60 start getting the invite, it would be hard to predict when it will reach the quota. There is even now a chance that it has reached the quota although the chance is small. What do you think? Do you think any occupation could reach the ceiling before end of this year?


----------



## Arpitwaj

| ACS : Devp Programmer | IELTS : 7 | Points : 60|

Out of Software and Applications Programmers occupation's (2613) 5160 slots, 228 are already filled.Assuming at very best that application upto 12th July has been called, and there will be more 60 pointers henceforward, Seems, It can be a tight call for the candidates who are replying EOI in coming months( Or even in late OCT).Can be my personal view but Occupation ceiling might play a role later on ? 

Also, Do state sponsorship (190) are accounted in same figures?

Cheers!!


----------



## vvprashanth

manofhonor said:


> Hi there, does your EOI cover for both 189 and 190 like mine? Thanks.


yes it covered both 189 & 190... So, was the cut off date 1st july for 60ers?


----------



## manofhonor

vvprashanth said:


> yes it covered both 189 & 190... So, was the cut off date 1st july for 60ers?


No, there is solid evidence of Antony's case, in which he only created the EOI on 02nd July. Hence we can safely assume that all on 01 July have been invited, which is a good news.


----------



## AnneChristina

manofhonor said:


> Anne, no there is no "apply for visa button" beside 190.
> 
> I have great hope for the next round. If I do not get invited on 01 Nov, I will then have no option but to go to Perth. One thing I worry is occupation ceilings. Occupation ceilings would be hard to predict since they involve a lot of uncertainties. At any time, a peak could occur in one occupation just like a random event, especially when we are dealing with scores of 60. My occupation is mechanical engineer. It is being filled by 5% every month, but when 60 start getting the invite, it would be hard to predict when it will reach the quota. There is even now a chance that it has reached the quota although the chance is small. What do you think? Do you think any occupation could reach the ceiling before end of this year?


That's good news; means your EoI was not updated to consider your SS.
Hmm, your question regarding the relationship between points and job categories is really interesting. Generally i would assume that a drop in points won't have a great impact on the distribution of occupations, even though there are of course a few factors which might justify such a relationship. Too complicated statistics for my taste though 
I just had a look at the occupation ceilings and positions filled as per Sep 1st (just in the skillselect report tab - I think there would be more recent information in the Sep 15 invitation summary, but didn't want to go that far). Based on that information certain jobs might start filling up by Jan 1 (Chemical & Materials Engineers, Telecommunications Engineering Professionals) and Jan 15 (ICT Business & Systems Analysts). Electronics Engineers might start filling up by Mar 1. These are just extremely rough estimates, but I really don't think you have anything to worry about!


----------



## reehan

Hi Christina,

Would you please share your updated forecast? I submitted my EOI on Oct 2nd with 60 points.


----------



## AnneChristina

reehan said:


> Hi Christina,
> 
> Would you please share your updated forecast? I submitted my EOI on Oct 2nd with 60 points.


I don't really have an updated forecast as we don't have any new reports. The information that I can gather from the current invitation round only affects the distribution of 60 point EoIs submitted in July, thus it only has a slight impact on my forecast for the next round. I will only be able to update my forecast properly once we have new reports, i.e. end of this month. So as of now my predicted dates are unchanged:

Nov 01 round: cut-off July 19
Nov 15 round: cut-off Aug 11
Dec 01 round: cut-off Sep 11
Dec 15 round: cut-off Oct 12


----------



## Nalpu

hey...i submitted my EOI on 3rd July but no invite....


----------



## Vivekananda

vital_parsley said:


> Firstly,because i was there only for 4 months so i did not do much except for sitting idle and secondly i absconded from there !!
> So, im stuck !
> 
> What do you suggest ?


Well,

I beleive in ABSCONDED cases no one will be willing to come forward and help you. So may be u r at a loss here. But not sure. May be other forum members can help u with suggestions.


----------



## Fonz

manofhonor said:


> Hi Anthonie,
> 
> Tnank you for the clarification. Your email really helped us. Congratulations for your invitation!  I am really happy for you. In either way, if you get the invite as a result of creation date 02 July, I can be happy that I am less than 24 hours away from you, hence will get the invite on 01 NOV.
> 
> There is only one thing to clarify. Do states request DIAC to exclude their screened candidates for sponsorship from 189 automatic invitation process? This is the only reason that I can think of.
> 
> I do not know if I can remove my 190 from eoi without affecting the date of effect. So a bit nervous to try.


Hi mate,

Seems like you are stressing out for no reason.. I removed my 190 and it did not affect the date of effect. DIAC will only consider the date of effect when sending invitations so relax
Actually i should get worried as my visa expires on 30th of December and still waiting for an invitation


----------



## lovemelb

Guys, 
I have checked 189 and 190 in my EOI with 60 and 65 points respectively. I haven't applied to any state for SS. As seeing the confusion on some EOIs, who selected 190, not being considered for Invitation rounds, do you think I should remove 190 from my EOI? Would this change the date of submission?

Cheers


----------



## Kakacyfaye

Hi did you submit your eoi on 12th July for 189 subclass? I saw ppl submitting on 3rd July not receiving it


----------



## findraj

Hi,

I submitted my EOI on 25th September for 189 and 186 with 60 points. I was hoping to get employer sponsorship..

There was an "Apply Visa" button next to 186 immediately after I submitted my EOI.
However I dont think my employer would be willing to sponsor me just yet, so I just want to go ahead with 189..

my question:

Will the"Apply Visa" next to 186 affect my chances for 189 invite?


----------



## bodhisattva

Hi All,

60 Points 189 submitted No invitation yet
02 July 2012 08:57 PM, EST EOI ID E0000047184
Skill : ICT Business Analyst 261111 Assess : +ve

Been following this thread for a while.
So AnneChristina i think we can say that 2nd july is not full yet.
I have included the time so as to know where it stopped and EOI number as to track the iterations if they are in order.
Antonio Can u update me the time and EOi if we can find any resemblence.
Any other 2nd July submitters do post.


----------



## bluebyte

bodhisattva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 60 Points 189 submitted No invitation yet
> 02 July 2012 08:57 PM, EST EOI ID E0000047184
> Skill : ICT Business Analyst 261111 Assess : +ve
> 
> Been following this thread for a while.
> So AnneChristina i think we can say that 2nd july is not full yet.
> I have included the time so as to know where it stopped and EOI number as to track the iterations if they are in order.
> Antonio Can u update me the time and EOi if we can find any resemblence.
> Any other 2nd July submitters do post.


Hi,
My EOI # is in the E00000471XX range as well, but how come yours is in this range and submitted on July 2nd? Are you sure July 2 is date of submission and not the date of creation of EOI? Because while my EOI was created around 3-5 July, I submitted it on 7th Sept.
Which one matters for invitation priority, EOI# or submission date?
Can somebody explain?

Cheers


----------



## bodhisattva

bluebyte said:


> Hi,
> My EOI # is in the E00000471XX range as well, but how come yours is in this range and submitted on July 2nd? Are you sure July 2 is date of submission and not the date of creation of EOI? Because while my EOI was created around 3-5 July, I submitted it on 7th Sept.
> Which one matters for invitation priority, EOI# or submission date?
> Can somebody explain?
> 
> Cheers


Well ur scaring me ..if i have submitted it properly or not ..but when i login to skill select and view my eoi details it says
Expression of Interest ID 
E0000047184
Status 
SUBMITTED
Date
submitted 
02/07/2012
Visa type description
Date of effect
Result
Action
Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)	
02/07/2012

The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points


It is quite possible that the date of creation of eoi is important since we have a member who created eoi on 2nd july ..submitted on 12th july and got an invite. Maybe after me there werent many eoi submissions ..was urs on 3rd of july and what time and how many iterations are you far off ..approx would do 
thanks


----------



## jasveer87

*invitation received*

Hi guys,
I got the invitation with 60 points (eoi submitted 1 july under system analyst profile).
I must say, this forum is very informative.
You guys are great.....
Cheers


----------



## brahmgupta

jasveer87 said:


> Hi guys,
> I got the invitation with 60 points (eoi submitted 1 july under system analyst profile).
> I must say, this forum is very informative.
> You guys are great.....
> Cheers


Congrats Jasveer.. :clap2::clap2:

Finally you nailed it... :boxing:


----------



## bluebyte

bodhisattva said:


> Well ur scaring me ..if i have submitted it properly or not ..but when i login to skill select and view my eoi details it says
> Expression of Interest ID
> E0000047184
> Status
> SUBMITTED
> Date
> submitted
> 02/07/2012
> Visa type description
> Date of effect
> Result
> Action
> Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)
> 02/07/2012
> 
> The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points


My submission date was Sept 7. I did update my EOI on the 11st but that update did not change any points. Not sure why the submission date changed?
Maybe EOI ID is the better indicator of priority, rather than submission date?

Expression of Interest ID
E00000471XX
Status
SUBMITTED
Date
submitted
11/09/2012

Although the 'Date of Effect' dates seem right:

Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)	
07/09/2012
The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points

Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)	
07/09/2012
The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 65 points

I think those two dates are the ones that would be counted for 189/190.

Anyway, now I'm pretty sure my EOI *creation *date was July 2nd


> It is quite possible that the date of creation of eoi is important since we have a member who created eoi on 2nd july ..submitted on 12th july and got an invite. Maybe after me there werent many eoi submissions ..was urs on 3rd of july and what time and how many iterations are you far off ..approx would do
> thanks


Who is this member? Can you please link to their post and/or forum nickname?


----------



## bodhisattva

bluebyte said:


> My submission date was Sept 7. I did update my EOI on the 11st but that update did not change any points. Not sure why the submission date changed?
> 
> Anyway, now I'm pretty sure my EOI *creation *date was July 2nd
> 
> Who is this member? Can you please link to their post and/or forum nickname?


Well Refer to page 191 the person is 
antonyvkj 

Also could you clarify the date ..when u did create an account an automated mail must have been sent to your mail id ...so you can find the time when it was created.

Also please friends if anybody else got invite for 2nd july do post 

Hope this was useful


----------



## Fonz

What do you guys mean " created" eoi? When you create an eoi, don't you submit eoi? If you don't submit eoi, what's the point of creating an eoi?

Can the person who submitted eoi and got invitation clarify what he did please? So he created an eoi with 50 or something then submitted with 60 on 12th of july? Then this means cut off date is 12th of July.. It is pretty clear that whenever you submit your eoi with 60, 65 or 70 whatever ;that is the date of effect and that will be considered when sending invitations


----------



## bluebyte

bodhisattva said:


> Well Refer to page 191 the person is
> antonyvkj
> 
> Also could you clarify the date ..when u did create an account an automated mail must have been sent to your mail id ...so you can find the time when it was created.
> 
> Also please friends if anybody else got invite for 2nd july do post
> 
> Hope this was useful


I think Anton was very close to the cut-off point i.e. tail of the queue.
AndI think you will be one of the first to get invitation on next round i.e. you are currently at the head of the queue...
Don't worry, you should be fine.


----------



## bluebyte

Fonz said:


> What do you guys mean " created" eoi? When you create an eoi, don't you submit eoi? If you don't submit eoi, what's the point of creating an eoi?


Hey/Merhaba Fonz,
When you update your EOI in such a way that affects the points total, it will need to be re-submitted, hence the different dates.


----------



## manofhonor

bluebyte said:


> Hi,
> My EOI # is in the E00000471XX range as well, but how come yours is in this range and submitted on July 2nd? Are you sure July 2 is date of submission and not the date of creation of EOI? Because while my EOI was created around 3-5 July, I submitted it on 7th Sept.
> Which one matters for invitation priority, EOI# or submission date?
> Can somebody explain?
> 
> Cheers


Hi, EOI# does not matter. The only thing that matters is the date of effect. Skillselect ranks the EOIs based on point score and date of effect. That is the reason when someone updates his or her EOI in case of gaining more points, only his date of effect and point score change when EOI# is the same. Therefore, EOI# is just your ID, and you will only be ranked by the score and date of effect.

Except, Antony, we have only seen those who got the invitation with date of effect of 01 July. We have not even seen 02 July got the invitation. And there are those including myself, who did not receive invitation and I lodged 03 July, EST. 09:47am. It seems the hour that Antony created his EOI on 02 July is the cut-off, as far as the evidence here says.

Ant, you must have received an email from DIAC on 02 July. What does that email say? or do you still remember what the main screen show on 02 July, just after you created your EOI? Thanks.


----------



## AnneChristina

bodhisattva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 60 Points 189 submitted No invitation yet
> 02 July 2012 08:57 PM, EST EOI ID E0000047184
> Skill : ICT Business Analyst 261111 Assess : +ve
> 
> Been following this thread for a while.
> So AnneChristina i think we can say that 2nd july is not full yet.
> I have included the time so as to know where it stopped and EOI number as to track the iterations if they are in order.
> Antonio Can u update me the time and EOi if we can find any resemblence.
> Any other 2nd July submitters do post.


Thanks for the update. Well, I guess I don't have to wish you good luck for the next round


----------



## antonyvkj

Fonz said:


> What do you guys mean " created" eoi? When you create an eoi, don't you submit eoi? If you don't submit eoi, what's the point of creating an eoi?
> 
> Can the person who submitted eoi and got invitation clarify what he did please? So he created an eoi with 50 or something then submitted with 60 on 12th of july? Then this means cut off date is 12th of July.. It is pretty clear that whenever you submit your eoi with 60, 65 or 70 whatever ;that is the date of effect and that will be considered when sending invitations


I created with 60, but I was not officially received my assessment letter, so i have waited till i receive it, my agent took 10 days to give to me, so i submitted on 12th. 

Whatever it is, it seems EOI invitation is based on the "date of effect", which is in my case 2nd July.


----------



## antonyvkj

manofhonor said:


> Hi, EOI# does not matter. The only thing that matters is the date of effect. Skillselect ranks the EOIs based on point score and date of effect. That is the reason when someone updates his or her EOI in case of gaining more points, only his date of effect and point score change when EOI# is the same. Therefore, EOI# is just your ID, and you will only be ranked by the score and date of effect.
> 
> Except, Antony, we have only seen those who got the invitation with date of effect of 01 July. We have not even seen 02 July got the invitation. And there are those including myself, who did not receive invitation and I lodged 03 July, EST. 09:47am. It seems the hour that Antony created his EOI on 02 July is the cut-off, as far as the evidence here says.
> 
> Ant, you must have received an email from DIAC on 02 July. What does that email say? or do you still remember what the main screen show on 02 July, just after you created your EOI? Thanks.


I dont remember the exact time... it was 1st July midnight UAE time (actually 2nd July AST early morning), in my main screen it showed as "Date of effect" is 2nd July


----------



## Waqar Hemani

I think u guys should have to came down a bit. Antony has just gve us a favour by sharing his invitation news so plz stop pointing him out and indirectly blaming him as if he is lying. If u guys dnt want to believe him then dont do so but dont irritate him by doubting him again and again.

Sorry if anyone mind


----------



## manofhonor

antonyvkj said:


> I dont remember the exact time... it was 1st July midnight UAE time (actually 2nd July AST early morning), in my main screen it showed as "Date of effect" is 2nd July


Hi Antony, thank you very much. This message clarified everything for me. So the cut-off was around 05-06am EST on 2nd July. Yeah it is date of effect that matters. Your skill update on 12 July, did not affect your original date of effect. Still just my opinion. I will treat you coffee if we have a chance to meet in the big island


----------



## bodhisattva

manofhonor said:


> Hi Antony, thank you very much. This message clarified everything for me. So the cut-off was around 05-06am EST on 2nd July. Yeah it is date of effect that matters. Your skill update on 12 July, did not affect your original date of effect. Still just my opinion. I will treat you coffee if we have a chance to meet in the big island


Atlas i know the time now ..I will treat you both for a coffee if we happen to meet on the Big Big island 
Already been there for 3 years if yall need any help lemme know


----------



## VolatileVortex

Thank you Waqar for saying this out. Antony, HATS OFF to you for your patience the past few days in dealing with the never ending doubts. Sigh. 



Waqar Hemani said:


> I think u guys should have to came down a bit. Antony has just gve us a favour by sharing his invitation news so plz stop pointing him out and indirectly blaming him as if he is lying. If u guys dnt want to believe him then dont do so but dont irritate him by doubting him again and again.
> 
> Sorry if anyone mind


----------



## gopes.poduri

Hi all. I have a query on claiming 5 points for Australian work experience. I have been working in Australia for the past 2 years. How can I claim those 5 points? What all proofs I need to submit at a later stage?
I lodged EOI on 14th Sept with 60 points. Hence your inputs are very helpful. One more thing is in my ACS assessment my Australian experience was not mentioned explicitly.


----------



## Teresa Chau

manofhonor said:


> Hi, EOI# does not matter. The only thing that matters is the date of effect. Skillselect ranks the EOIs based on point score and date of effect. That is the reason when someone updates his or her EOI in case of gaining more points, only his date of effect and point score change when EOI# is the same. Therefore, EOI# is just your ID, and you will only be ranked by the score and date of effect.
> 
> Except, Antony, we have only seen those who got the invitation with date of effect of 01 July. We have not even seen 02 July got the invitation. And there are those including myself, who did not receive invitation and I lodged 03 July, EST. 09:47am. It seems the hour that Antony created his EOI on 02 July is the cut-off, as far as the evidence here says.
> 
> Ant, you must have received an email from DIAC on 02 July. What does that email say? or do you still remember what the main screen show on 02 July, just after you created your EOI? Thanks.


Sorry, I'm new in this forum but I can clarify a part of your question. EOI will bases on:
1st, the highest points score.
2nd, the lowest invitations on occupational ceilings (count to the nearest time). Even your submiting time was jul. 1st but in your occupation was in the group that EOI has invited so many (not full ) and your turn will be postponed.
3rd, submited EOI date.
3 criteria were considered together in the case so many applicants have same points score.

Any one have other idea?


----------



## Nalpu

Guyz....the EOI ID do not have to do anything with the invitation as other clients e.g. 70, 65 have also created and submitted the EOI together with the clients with the 60 points.

For example if I have an ID of E0000012345 with 60 points and there is another client with ID of E0000012354 with 75 points. 

The 75 one get the invite first..


----------



## bodhisattva

AnneChristina said:


> Thanks for the update. Well, I guess I don't have to wish you good luck for the next round


Thanks Anne ..i wish u luck as well ..i hope all the July gets done ...There is another twist an very close friend of mine assessed as an accountant had lodged her EOI on 1st of July and on her recommendation i got it done on 2nd. Yesterday messaged her and today she replied " That my message put up a smile on her face but as much as i hate to kill ur enthusiasm i have no mails from immi "..well didnt like it much though and is confusing as well.


----------



## firstshot

Hello all, this is my first post here.
I received my state sponsorship from Victoria on the 27th of July and submitted my EOI on the 18th of Sept.
Any idea when I can expect the response? 
job code is : Computer and Networks engineer
points : 85

Thanks!


----------



## bodhisattva

You serious 85 points vic ss and eoi 18th sept and no invite ?


----------



## firstshot

firstshot said:


> Hello all, this is my first post here.
> I received my state sponsorship from Victoria on the 27th of July and submitted my EOI on the 18th of Sept.
> Any idea when I can expect the response?
> job code is : Computer and Networks engineer
> points : 85
> 
> Thanks!


Yes sir, dead serious 
Actually not sure how the point system works..when i did a quick self check, i got 70 points...but the EOI page shows it as 85.


----------



## bodhisattva

firstshot said:


> Yes sir, dead serious
> Actually not sure how the point system works..when i did a quick self check, i got 70 points...but the EOI page shows it as 85.


Even if its 70 According to previous posts you should have got an invite on 1st oct itself Hmm thats bit Weird .


----------



## mohit23

there is definitely a minor flaw with submission date/creation date in the system. Antony's case explains why the last published report showed 14 sep as the cutoff date. May b someone had submitted his eoi hours before the 15th sep round, which he had created sometime back was invited.

Will be intresting to see what cut off date does immi publish in the next report 2nd July or 12th July?

M sure sooner or later everyone will be invited.
Good luck to all!!


----------



## AnneChristina

firstshot said:


> Yes sir, dead serious
> Actually not sure how the point system works..when i did a quick self check, i got 70 points...but the EOI page shows it as 85.


Just to clarify, when you are talking about state sponsorship I assume you applied for visa 190 and not 189, right? With the 190 you should receive an invitation as soon as you get sponsored by a State...
Regarding the higher points claimed in the EoI, you should double and triple check whether all your answers are correct, i.e. overclaiming points is a basis on which visas are rejected.
Finally, if you want an invitation quickly you could consider applying for 189 rather than 190; then you'll def have an invitation in 2 weeks.


----------



## AnneChristina

mohit23 said:


> there is definitely a minor flaw with submission date/creation date in the system. Antony's case explains why the last published report showed 14 sep as the cutoff date. May b someone had submitted his eoi hours before the 15th sep round, which he had created sometime back was invited.
> 
> Will be intresting to see what cut off date does immi publish in the next report 2nd July or 12th July?
> 
> M sure sooner or later everyone will be invited.
> Good luck to all!!


Hmm, I think the cut-off date in the last report was simply the lodgement date of the last person who applied and got invited, i.e. with 70, 75 or + points. Accordingly I guess the reported cut-off date for the 1. Oct report will be 30 Sep


----------



## AnneChristina

bodhisattva said:


> Thanks Anne ..i wish u luck as well ..i hope all the July gets done ...There is another twist an very close friend of mine assessed as an accountant had lodged her EOI on 1st of July and on her recommendation i got it done on 2nd. Yesterday messaged her and today she replied " That my message put up a smile on her face but as much as i hate to kill ur enthusiasm i have no mails from immi "..well didnt like it much though and is confusing as well.


That's really weird! Are you sure her application was lodged July 1st AUSTRALIAN time? And the visa class was def 189? :confused2: :confused2: :confused2:


----------



## findraj

Small analysis done by me.

A applies EOI with 60 points on 1st July -------Skll: 222
B applies EOI with 60 points on 1st July------Skill: 224
C applies EOI with 75 points on 1st Aug-------Skill: 222
D applies EOI with 70 points on 15th Oct------Skill: 224
E applied EOI with 60 points on 30th Oct------Skill: 222

C would get invite on 15th Aug because he has highest points
D would get invite on 15th /30th Oct.
A would get invite when SkillSet 224 would have all 65 and 65+ invited already.
B didnt get invited despite he submitted EOI on 1st July?! Reason?!?!?! 

*THERE ARE STILL 65 AND 65+ PEOPLE IN THE SKILL SET HE APPLIED FOR.......................*


----------



## AnneChristina

firstshot said:


> Yes sir, dead serious
> Actually not sure how the point system works..when i did a quick self check, i got 70 points...but the EOI page shows it as 85.


Oh and btw, when I understood the people here correctly the State usually informs DIAC that you have been sponsored and then DIAC sends you an invitation. I could imagine that the fact that you did not have an active EoI at the time you received sponsorship actually caused the delay, i.e. even if your State informed DIAC they did not have an EoI to invite. If I were you I would prob contact the State and see whether they need your EoI number or something in order to inform DIAC.


----------



## firstshot

AnneChristina said:


> Just to clarify, when you are talking about state sponsorship I assume you applied for visa 190 and not 189, right? With the 190 you should receive an invitation as soon as you get sponsored by a State...
> Regarding the higher points claimed in the EoI, you should double and triple check whether all your answers are correct, i.e. overclaiming points is a basis on which visas are rejected.
> Finally, if you want an invitation quickly you could consider applying for 189 rather than 190; then you'll def have an invitation in 2 weeks.


Thank you Anne, this was the answer I was looking for. Yes, I did apply for visa 190.
"Your application for Victorian Government visa nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated scheme has been assessed under these arrangements and we are pleased to advise that your application has been successful".

Does this mean I can now go ahead and apply for the visa? 
Thank you for pointing out that I might need to recheck data. I'll do that right away.


----------



## firstshot

AnneChristina said:


> Oh and btw, when I understood the people here correctly the State usually informs DIAC that you have been sponsored and then DIAC sends you an invitation. I could imagine that the fact that you did not have an active EoI at the time you received sponsorship actually caused the delay, i.e. even if your State informed DIAC they did not have an EoI to invite. If I were you I would prob contact the State and see whether they need your EoI number or something in order to inform DIAC.


Thanks, i'll do that. 
Thank you guys, you have been a big help. I should have posted on this forum earlier.


----------



## bodhisattva

AnneChristina said:


> That's really weird! Are you sure her application was lodged July 1st AUSTRALIAN time? And the visa class was def 189? :confused2: :confused2: :confused2:


Well thats what i knew about since i left australia..but 1hr back she called me and said although she had made an application on july 1st for 65 points ..she for some work ex reason updated her EOI on July 31st with 60 points . So she hasnt got an invite. Well that explains it ..but i still dont understand if someone who has created an EOI on july 2nd gets invited although he submits on 12th ..why should this anomaly happen in her case. Anne would you have any idea or i am missing something very basic here?


----------



## AnneChristina

bodhisattva said:


> Well thats what i knew about since i left australia..but 1hr back she called me and said although she had made an application on july 1st for 65 points ..she for some work ex reason updated her EOI on July 31st with 60 points . So she hasnt got an invite. Well that explains it ..but i still dont understand if someone who has created an EOI on july 2nd gets invited although he submits on 12th ..why should this anomaly happen in her case. Anne would you have any idea or i am missing something very basic here?


Well, of course I also cannot know what happened, but a major difference I see in those cases is that she made changes that affected the points of her EoI. We know that DIAC has programmed the system in a way that the date gets adjusted when points are changed, while the date does not get adjusted when changes did not impact points. Am not quite sure what Antony did, but I could imagine that he filled out the entire EoI including points claim and only added the assessment details on July 12. It's still kind of odd because he did not hit the "submit" button on July 2, but anyway... Glad the mystery about your friend got cleared up, though I'm sorry she will prob have to wait another 2 rounds to receive an invitation...


----------



## harraj

Hi AnneChristina!

But have they announced next round of invitations? I am worried because they have not published any report after September and announced nothing about next rounds ...


----------



## AnneChristina

harraj said:


> Hi AnneChristina!
> 
> But have they announced next round of invitations? I am worried because they have not published any report after September and announced nothing about next rounds ...


In all previous rounds they made the invitation announcement only a day or two before the next month, so no worries, they will prob make the announcement Oct 30 or so.
The EoI activity reports have always been published monthly, so the Sep report should also come up end of this month.
It's kind of weird though that they did not make the invitation report for Oct 1 before the Oct 15 invites, but maybe they decided to update that data also only on a monthly basis. So I would expect them to publish both, the Oct 1 and Oct 15 report at the end of this month.


----------



## antonyvkj

AnneChristina said:


> Well, of course I also cannot know what happened, but a major difference I see in those cases is that she made changes that affected the points of her EoI. We know that DIAC has programmed the system in a way that the date gets adjusted when points are changed, while the date does not get adjusted when changes did not impact points. Am not quite sure what Antony did, but I could imagine that he filled out the entire EoI including points claim and only added the assessment details on July 12. It's still kind of odd because he did not hit the "submit" button on July 2, but anyway... Glad the mystery about your friend got cleared up, though I'm sorry she will prob have to wait another 2 rounds to receive an invitation...


I have even filled the assessment details... It was completely filled...and I saved but not submit coz I wanted to make 101% sure about the details that I submit.


----------



## harraj

ohh ok ... I was just wondering .. because now in 3 4 months they have reached 60 points mark and no occupation reached ceiling. BTW I have 60 points and I have updated my EOI on 4 Aug.
When do u think I will receive invitation? I am software engineer. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## kark

hey guys im new this forum and I have been reading all the threads. 
I had submitted my EOI on 7th July but I can see my Date of effect as 3rd July. So based on antonyvkj I feel its the Date of Effect that matters. Lets wait for the next round on 1 st Nov.



__________________
ACS +VE as BA, IELTS: Over all 6 EOI: 7 July12 (60 pts) for 189 VISA


----------



## AnneChristina

harraj said:


> ohh ok ... I was just wondering .. because now in 3 4 months they have reached 60 points mark and no occupation reached ceiling. BTW I have 60 points and I have updated my EOI on 4 Aug.
> When do u think I will receive invitation? I am software engineer. Thank you so much for your help.


My guess would be Nov 15


----------



## AnneChristina

kark said:


> hey guys im new this forum and I have been reading all the threads.
> I had submitted my EOI on 7th July but I can see my Date of effect as 3rd July. So based on antonyvkj I feel its the Date of Effect that matters. Lets wait for the next round on 1 st Nov.


Yup, in all their publications DIAC always emphasizes that it's the date of effect that determines the ranking.
I just always assumed that the date of effect was the submission date, but apparently not.
Thanks for shedding some light on this! Mystery solved 

Oh and btw, welcome to this forum


----------



## AnneChristina

antonyvkj said:


> I have even filled the assessment details... It was completely filled...and I saved but not submit coz I wanted to make 101% sure about the details that I submit.


Thank you Antony for constantly clarifying stuff. Guess the mystery is resolved & hopefully you shouldn't be bugged anymore


----------



## gopes.poduri

Hi all,
Did any one claim for Australian work experience? I have few queries on the criteria for claiming.. Is it mandatory to mention in ACS reference letter?


----------



## bodhisattva

AnneChristina said:


> Well, of course I also cannot know what happened, but a major difference I see in those cases is that she made changes that affected the points of her EoI. We know that DIAC has programmed the system in a way that the date gets adjusted when points are changed, while the date does not get adjusted when changes did not impact points. Am not quite sure what Antony did, but I could imagine that he filled out the entire EoI including points claim and only added the assessment details on July 12. It's still kind of odd because he did not hit the "submit" button on July 2, but anyway... Glad the mystery about your friend got cleared up, though I'm sorry she will prob have to wait another 2 rounds to receive an invitation...


What you say makes sense ..Change points and the EOI date gets changed or somethin like that...Ya she was bit frustrated to know she could have got it but a bit of blunder and now she will have to wait. From an another forum came to know another 2nd July invite..he got it at 1am sydney time..thanks for your assist


----------



## VisMelbourne

AnneChristina said:


> Oh and btw, when I understood the people here correctly the State usually informs DIAC that you have been sponsored and then DIAC sends you an invitation. I could imagine that the fact that you did not have an active EoI at the time you received sponsorship actually caused the delay, i.e. even if your State informed DIAC they did not have an EoI to invite. If I were you I would prob contact the State and see whether they need your EoI number or something in order to inform DIAC.


Hello Annechristina...first of all congrts for the Invitation..N good luck. if you don't mind can u post the checklist for 189 visa after getting invitation and also I am wondering r u guys getting message in EOI ac. b4 the round, like how many people will get select tmrw bcoz I used to get message in my EOI ac the day b4 invitation but not now ...I hope everything is ok in my ac. PLz rply..THNX


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Doesnt matter whatever has happened in Antony's case but million dollar thing is that 60ers start getting invites and we dont have to work hard anymore for 5 points in a form of ielts, naati, experience or anything. So enjoy, cheer up and party lol


----------



## thewall

Nalpu said:


> Guyz....the EOI ID do not have to do anything with the invitation as other clients e.g. 70, 65 have also created and submitted the EOI together with the clients with the 60 points.
> 
> For example if I have an ID of E0000012345 with 60 points and there is another client with ID of E0000012354 with 75 points.
> 
> The 75 one get the invite first..



I think it does, for a tie-breaker - when date in effect & point are same


----------



## AnneChristina

VisMelbourne said:


> Hello Annechristina...first of all congrts for the Invitation..N good luck. if you don't mind can u post the checklist for 189 visa after getting invitation and also I am wondering r u guys getting message in EOI ac. b4 the round, like how many people will get select tmrw bcoz I used to get message in my EOI ac the day b4 invitation but not now ...I hope everything is ok in my ac. PLz rply..THNX


I wasn't able to lodge my application yet, so can't provide you with a complete checklist, but you may want to check out the DIAC checklist for 189 (http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf) or irshad's post in a different threat (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/121243-189-190-invitations-holders-94.html)
Regarding the messages in Skillselect: They stopped that quite a while ago, so no worries, it's not just you


----------



## reehan

Christina,
Would you please mind sharing your EOI count for 60, 65 and 70 points? For July i know you believe there are 1500 EOIs with 60 points. What about month of August? This will help us interpreting the graphs in detail.


----------



## super

conrats to all who received the invite.


----------



## bluebyte

Hi all,
In two weeks I will retire from my current job position and as per the EoI principles I think I am required to reflect this job 'to' date on my EoI. However, I am scared that my Date of Effect might change when I do that and resubmit. The change will not cross a 5year work experience threshold, but still I am worried.
Should I just leave the 'to date' of my job position blank instead? Maybe that would cause problems later on in the lodgement stage? Having just 60 points is part of the reason for my worry.
Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## ashishbhardwaj

Hi 
Is there anyone who is assigned CO after applying for VISA via skillselect for subclass 189 ? How long it take to be assigned a CO now days ??


----------



## ashishbhardwaj

Hi 
Is there anyone who is assigned CO after applying for VISA via skillselect for subclass 189 ? How long it take to be assigned a CO now days ??


----------



## kark

Hi ppl 
I have query on my non related work experience. While sending the application for ACS I did not mention about my work experience which was not related to Business analyst profile. But I have mentioned in my EOI but I do not claim points for them.will this have any issues?

ACS +VE as BA, IELTS: Over all 6 EOI: 7 July12 (60 pts) for 189 VISA


----------



## AnneChristina

bluebyte said:


> Hi all,
> In two weeks I will retire from my current job position and as per the EoI principles I think I am required to reflect this job 'to' date on my EoI. However, I am scared that my Date of Effect might change when I do that and resubmit. The change will not cross a 5year work experience threshold, but still I am worried.
> Should I just leave the 'to date' of my job position blank instead? Maybe that would cause problems later on in the lodgement stage? Having just 60 points is part of the reason for my worry.
> Please advise. Thanks.


If you don't update your EoI you actually make incorrect claims. Furthermore, the system will assume that you are still working there, so when it crosses the 5-year mark the system will automatically give you 5 additional points.
The date should not be changed when you update your EoI, and I personally think the risk of being denied the visa based on incorrect claims is much greater than the risk that the EoI date may change which doesn't seem to happen.


----------



## AnneChristina

ashishbhardwaj said:


> Hi
> Is there anyone who is assigned CO after applying for VISA via skillselect for subclass 189 ? How long it take to be assigned a CO now days ??


Online it says that it currently takes around 4 - 5 weeks.
Here is also the link of one guy who already got his visa; you can check out his timeline, though it appears extremely quick: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/128479-granted-189-visa-11th-oct.html


----------



## AnneChristina

reehan said:


> Christina,
> Would you please mind sharing your EOI count for 60, 65 and 70 points? For July i know you believe there are 1500 EOIs with 60 points. What about month of August? This will help us interpreting the graphs in detail.


I am using the following numbers:

July:
60: 1500
65: 600
70: 220
75: 90
80+: 37

August:
60: 600
65: 300
70: 130
75: 58
80+: 35

1 - 14 September:
70: 80
75: 35
80+: 15


----------



## AnneChristina

kark said:


> Hi ppl
> I have query on my non related work experience. While sending the application for ACS I did not mention about my work experience which was not related to Business analyst profile. But I have mentioned in my EOI but I do not claim points for them.will this have any issues?
> 
> ACS +VE as BA, IELTS: Over all 6 EOI: 7 July12 (60 pts) for 189 VISA


Why should it cause any problems? If everyone sends non-related work experience to ACS they will soon have to evaluate the work of a hairdresser 
In the EoI on the other hand you should just make sure that you correctly ticked "no" in the question "is the work experience related to your occupation"


----------



## IPS

Hi Expats,

I have a doubt. I am waiting for State Sponsorship aproval, so can i also get an invite in EOI before getting my SA SS approved ??

Please suggest. I am a little confused in this. As i thought if i had applied for SA SS under 190 visa category, then i need to have SA SS approval first and then i will get invite in skill select. Please can any one suggest??

Cheers
IPS.


----------



## IPS

Congratulations to everyone who got the EOI invite in the oct cycle.

Cheers
IPS


----------



## IPS

Another Quertion - 

Earlier in september when a round was held for invitations i got a message in skill select application - under *Correspondence Section* with title - *Invitation Round*

But after that i did not got any update in skill select for other rounds like for 1 oct and 15 oct.

Did others also face the same issue?? Or is it like other have seen similar msgs for upcoming invitation rounds.

Please share...

Thanks
IPS.


----------



## kark

AnneChristina said:


> Why should it cause any problems? If everyone sends non-related work experience to ACS they will soon have to evaluate the work of a hairdresser
> In the EoI on the other hand you should just make sure that you correctly ticked "no" in the question "is the work experience related to your occupation"


Ya thats my view as well... but wanted to be more careful as I dont want any rejections once I apply for the visa


----------



## MYTH81

IPS said:


> Another Quertion -
> 
> Earlier in september when a round was held for invitations i got a message in skill select application - under *Correspondence Section* with title - *Invitation Round*
> 
> But after that i did not got any update in skill select for other rounds like for 1 oct and 15 oct.
> 
> Did others also face the same issue?? Or is it like other have seen similar msgs for upcoming invitation rounds.
> 
> Please share...
> 
> Thanks
> IPS.



on the reports tab there are general info about the announcement of 1 & 15 Oct rounds and the maximum number of invitations nothing else


----------



## MYTH81

Dear AnneChristina i really need your help.

I have a very important question.
I have a bachelor degree in civil engineering, i was assessed by EA as associate degree.
when i submitted my EOI i filled as a diploma / Bachelor degree in civil engineering in order not to calim for extra points that i don't deserve and later on i could face problems with DIAC.
Is my understanding correct????????


----------



## IPS

MYTH81 said:


> on the reports tab there are general info about the announcement of 1 & 15 Oct rounds and the maximum number of invitations nothing else


Yup thats there..


----------



## AnneChristina

MYTH81 said:


> Dear AnneChristina i really need your help.
> 
> I have a very important question.
> I have a bachelor degree in civil engineering, i was assessed by EA as associate degree.
> when i submitted my EOI i filled as a diploma / Bachelor degree in civil engineering in order not to calim for extra points that i don't deserve and later on i could face problems with DIAC.
> Is my understanding correct????????


If your degree was not assessed as comparable to an Australian Bachelor's degree, you just need to make sure that you only claim 10 points for "You have attained a qualification or award recognised by the relevant assessing authority in determining your skills for your nominated occupation" rather than 15 points for a Bachelor's degree. Skillselect calculates your points automatically based on your selection in the drop-down menu, so just make sure that you do not select Bachelor's degree there. In the field you should just type the actual name of the degree.


----------



## AnneChristina

IPS said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have a doubt. I am waiting for State Sponsorship aproval, so can i also get an invite in EOI before getting my SA SS approved ??
> 
> Please suggest. I am a little confused in this. As i thought if i had applied for SA SS under 190 visa category, then i need to have SA SS approval first and then i will get invite in skill select. Please can any one suggest??
> 
> Cheers
> IPS.


You should first get the sponsorship approval and then an invitation in Skillselect.

Btw, I saw in your timeline that you applied about 7 weeks ago. As per their homepage SA takes about 12 weeks, so you'll just have to be patient for some time...


----------



## Arpitwaj

Hi ,

On 7oct , I have applied for EOI for both 189 & 190 with 60 pts. I got acknowledgement(initial reciept) for Nsw ss application on 15th oct. While my application is with nsw, will my Eoi 189 will work without being affected and independent of where my state sponsorship application is.
How will my Eoi will be taken into consideration and do i need to withdraw one of the option at some stage.


----------



## ashishbhardwaj

Hi 

I am having issues with attaching my documents,after 12 attachments it says number of files reached maximum....Appreciate if someone guide me in right direction...


----------



## MYTH81

AnneChristina said:


> If your degree was not assessed as comparable to an Australian Bachelor's degree, you just need to make sure that you only claim 10 points for "You have attained a qualification or award recognised by the relevant assessing authority in determining your skills for your nominated occupation" rather than 15 points for a Bachelor's degree. Skillselect calculates your points automatically based on your selection in the drop-down menu, so just make sure that you do not select Bachelor's degree there. In the field you should just type the actual name of the degree.[/Q
> 
> Thank you very much Anne wish u all the best


----------



## Kart

*Date of effect issue*

Hi Anna and All,

I am new to this forum.I have got some issue with my date of effect on my EOI.

First of all Congratulations to all who have received their invitations and have been granted VISA.

I submitted my EOI on 2nd July with 60 points.I claimed 10 points for my work experience as i had only 7 years and 8 months in May when i got my ACS assessment done. But while submitting my EOI i left the end date field to be blank while entering my last employment details and by end of august since i have completed my 8 yrs of work experience the system automatically updated my EOI with additional 5 points for work experience resulting in total 65 points.Since i had the ACS assessment done only for less than 8 yrs i didnt wanna claim for the additional points given by the system and ended up updating my EOI by putting an end date.I also noticed after updating my EOI my date of effect was also changed to 31st august :confused2: where as i attained my 60 points on 2nd july while submitting my EOI. Is this an intended behaviour?

If this is not so please help me how can i get this technical issue resolved. I tried to contact the skillselect support team for the same but no reply from their end.Its actually affecting my invitation process as well


----------



## Kart

Hi Anne Christina and All,

I am new to this forum.I have got some issue with my date of effect on my EOI.

First of all Congratulations to all who have received their invitations and have been granted VISA.

I submitted my EOI on 2nd July with 60 points.I claimed 10 points for my work experience as i had only 7 years and 8 months in May when i got my ACS assessment done. But while submitting my EOI i left the end date field to be blank while entering my last employment details and by end of august since i have completed my 8 yrs of work experience the system automatically updated my EOI with additional 5 points for work experience resulting in total 65 points.Since i had the ACS assessment done only for less than 8 yrs i didnt wanna claim for the additional points given by the system and ended up updating my EOI by putting an end date.I also noticed after updating my EOI my date of effect was also changed to 31st august where as i attained my 60 points on 2nd july while submitting my EOI. Is this an intended behaviour?

If this is not so please help me how can i get this technical issue resolved. I tried to contact the skillselect support team for the same but no reply from their end.Its actually affecting my invitation process as well


----------



## spin123

Kart said:


> Hi Anne Christina and All,
> 
> I am new to this forum.I have got some issue with my date of effect on my EOI.
> 
> First of all Congratulations to all who have received their invitations and have been granted VISA.
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 2nd July with 60 points.I claimed 10 points for my work experience as i had only 7 years and 8 months in May when i got my ACS assessment done. But while submitting my EOI i left the end date field to be blank while entering my last employment details and by end of august since i have completed my 8 yrs of work experience the system automatically updated my EOI with additional 5 points for work experience resulting in total 65 points.Since i had the ACS assessment done only for less than 8 yrs i didnt wanna claim for the additional points given by the system and ended up updating my EOI by putting an end date.I also noticed after updating my EOI my date of effect was also changed to 31st august where as i attained my 60 points on 2nd july while submitting my EOI. Is this an intended behaviour?
> 
> If this is not so please help me how can i get this technical issue resolved. I tried to contact the skillselect support team for the same but no reply from their end.Its actually affecting my invitation process as well


Hi,

You should keep the end date of your current employment as blank. what the system has done previously (giving you additional 5 points for 8 yrs work experience) is correct.

don't worry about the ACS assessment being done only for 7 years and 8 months. you can provide pay slips and a updated service letter to claim the rest of the months when you apply for visa.


----------



## MYTH81

Hello all seniors,


I have some questions with regards to WA SS and PCC and medical test.

1- I'm married staying in Dubai and my wife & son went on vacation. at the time of receiving the commitment letter from WA ( i know the letter should be duly signed by primary and secondary applicants ). Therefore, is't possible to mail the letter to my wife and get signed and then signed by me ??

2- If i get the invitation is't acceptable for me to apply for police clearance report from Dubai and my wife from the embassy in our home country?

3- With regards to medical test, is't possible for me and my wife and son to do the medical test in different countries and submit to DIAC.


Please seniors give me your thoughts and ideas on these matters.

Regards


----------



## AnneChristina

spin123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You should keep the end date of your current employment as blank. what the system has done previously (giving you additional 5 points for 8 yrs work experience) is correct.
> 
> don't worry about the ACS assessment being done only for 7 years and 8 months. you can provide pay slips and a updated service letter to claim the rest of the months when you apply for visa.


Agreed! You should claim the additional 5 points for 8 years work experience.


----------



## AnneChristina

MYTH81 said:


> Hello all seniors,
> 
> 
> I have some questions with regards to WA SS and PCC and medical test.
> 
> 1- I'm married staying in Dubai and my wife & son went on vacation. at the time of receiving the commitment letter from WA ( i know the letter should be duly signed by primary and secondary applicants ). Therefore, is't possible to mail the letter to my wife and get signed and then signed by me ??
> 
> 2- If i get the invitation is't acceptable for me to apply for police clearance report from Dubai and my wife from the embassy in our home country?
> 
> 3- With regards to medical test, is't possible for me and my wife and son to do the medical test in different countries and submit to DIAC.
> 
> 
> Please seniors give me your thoughts and ideas on these matters.
> 
> Regards


Hi Myth81,
not sure about all of your inquiries, but regarding the commitment letter and police clearances you shouldn't have any problems. Just forward the commitment letter to your wife for a signature & there is no issue if police certificates are from different sources.
Regarding the medical test, I haven't completed mine yet, but if I understood other people in this forum correctly you will have to schedule the medicals for each individual separately, so I would think different locations should be possible. But maybe someone else who has undergone medicals already could comment on this?!


----------



## MYTH81

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Myth81,
> not sure about all of your inquiries, but regarding the commitment letter and police clearances you shouldn't have any problems. Just forward the commitment letter to your wife for a signature & there is no issue if police certificates are from different sources.
> Regarding the medical test, I haven't completed mine yet, but if I understood other people in this forum correctly you will have to schedule the medicals for each individual separately, so I would think different locations should be possible. But maybe someone else who has undergone medicals already could comment on this?!


Hi Anne,


I'm so grateful for you, you're always around for help and enlightening.
your thoughts are so valuable.

Thanx indeed Anne


----------



## AnneChristina

MYTH81 said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> 
> I'm so grateful for you, you're always around for help and enlightening.
> your thoughts are so valuable.
> 
> Thanx indeed Anne


Haha, well, I'm a student who lacks a private life and prefers to spend time on this forum rather than study for final exams 
Glad if I can help


----------



## MYTH81

AnneChristina said:


> Haha, well, I'm a student who lacks a private life and prefers to spend time on this forum rather than study for final exams
> Glad if I can help



well, you're such a humble person. god bless you.
I'll tell something i learnt from life. experience and knowledge are not measured by age, its measured by how passionate you're in gaining knowledge and whether you have the interest & curiosity to learn new things and develop yourself.

So, just carry on i see that u have the potential to be one of those persons anne.


However, you got 2 study well


----------



## gopes.poduri

*Hi*

I have updated EOI with my Australian work experience of around 23 months. However, points haven't been updated. Attaching the screen shot for reference. Can someone please confirm If i am doing anything wrong here?

Regards,
Gopi


----------



## AnneChristina

MYTH81 said:


> well, you're such a humble person. god bless you.
> I'll tell something i learnt from life. experience and knowledge are not measured by age, its measured by how passionate you're in gaining knowledge and whether you have the interest & curiosity to learn new things and develop yourself.
> 
> So, just carry on i see that u have the potential to be one of those persons anne.
> 
> 
> However, you got 2 study well


Aww, you're so sweet. Thank you!


----------



## AnneChristina

gopes.poduri said:


> I have updated EOI with my Australian work experience of around 23 months. However, points haven't been updated. Attaching the screen shot for reference. Can someone please confirm If i am doing anything wrong here?
> 
> Regards,
> Gopi


You just crossed the threshold of 8 years total work experience, so the system prob gives you 5 additional points for that. May that be the reason?


----------



## AnneChristina

AnneChristina said:


> You just crossed the threshold of 8 years total work experience, so the system prob gives you 5 additional points for that. May that be the reason?


Sorry, I totally misunderstood your post.
Overall you should get 15 points for work experience, i.e. 10 points for having worked >5 years outside Australia and 5 points for having worked >1 year within Australia. If you instead view it as a total of >8 years work experience it comes down to the same, i.e. 15 points. They wouldn't give you 20 points though as that would double-count the same experience.
So how many points are you getting for your experience in Skillselect?


----------



## Kart

AnneChristina said:


> Agreed! You should claim the additional 5 points for 8 years work experience.


Thanks for the response spin123 and AnneChristina.
I wanted to give you more details on my work experience

23/aug/2004 - 17 oct 2007 -- Company A [3 years 2 months]

29 Oct 2007 - 10 July 2012 -- Company B [4 years 8 months]

18 July 2012 - Till date -- Company C [ 3 months]

I applied for the skills assessment in May and so the ACS assessed based on the service letter i provided for Company A and B as 7 years and 8 months. I was not working with company C when i applied for my EOI or during ACS assessment. Since i had only positive skills assessment from ACS only for 7 years and 8 months i claimed only for 60 points where only 10 points for my work experience. 

Please let me know if i can update the EOI with my Company C and claim points for the same.Since i dont have the skills assessment done for my Company C work experience am i eligible to claim points for the same? Is it not mandatory to get the assessment done for the corresponding number of yrs that u claim points for?I will not able to provide the service letter from my current organisation as its against their policy. So what are the other proofs that i can submit?


----------



## AnneChristina

Kart said:


> Thanks for the response spin123 and AnneChristina.
> I wanted to give you more details on my work experience
> 
> 23/aug/2004 - 17 oct 2007 -- Company A [3 years 2 months]
> 
> 29 Oct 2007 - 10 July 2012 -- Company B [4 years 8 months]
> 
> 18 July 2012 - Till date -- Company C [ 3 months]
> 
> I applied for the skills assessment in May and so the ACS assessed based on the service letter i provided for Company A and B as 7 years and 8 months. I was not working with company C when i applied for my EOI or during ACS assessment. Since i had only positive skills assessment from ACS only for 7 years and 8 months i claimed only for 60 points where only 10 points for my work experience.
> 
> Please let me know if i can update the EOI with my Company C and claim points for the same.Since i dont have the skills assessment done for my Company C work experience am i eligible to claim points for the same? Is it not mandatory to get the assessment done for the corresponding number of yrs that u claim points for?I will not able to provide the service letter from my current organisation as its against their policy. So what are the other proofs that i can submit?


Yeah, that situation is a bit different; wasn't aware that you had changed employers. Generally you do not need to have an assessment for the entire period of time, i.e. if you had stayed with company B you could have claimed the additional points and then just prove the additional time, but the relation to your nominated occupation would have already been established.
Unfortunately in your case the safest route would be to either get the new job assessed or not claim the points.


----------



## plutology

what kind of evidence documents can I provide if 2 of the companies that i worked for have

1. closed down
2. change company name

please help ..


----------



## AnneChristina

plutology said:


> what kind of evidence documents can I provide if 2 of the companies that i worked for have
> 
> 1. closed down
> 2. change company name
> 
> please help ..


For the closed company I guess you would need a third-party statutory declaration + proof such as payslips, tax return, offer letter, etc.


----------



## downunder_

AnneChristina said:


> For the closed company I guess you would need a third-party statutory declaration + proof such as payslips, tax return, offer letter, etc.


I got my skills assessed after I finished my university degree in Australia and then got a job after that, however, I claimed 5 points for this 1 year of work experience in Australia without having my skills assessed again. Do you know if this would be a problem?

Thank you


----------



## varunynr

Folks,

Just wanted to know if anyone at 65 points for 189 for ICT BA 241111. I submitted EOI on 15 oct,12. Not sure if the count for BA would come down to 65 in near future.

Also please share if anyone applied for VIC SS (ICT BA) and got a reply.

Thanks

Varun


----------



## varunynr

Folks,

Just wanted to know if anyone at 65 points for 189 for ICT BA 241111. I submitted EOI on 15 oct,12. Not sure if the count for BA would come down to 65 in near future.

Also please share if anyone applied for VIC SS (ICT BA) and got a reply.

Thanks

Varun


----------



## gopes.poduri

Thank you AnneChristina, You are very logical and I agree, i am eligible for only 15 points which I already got  Now I will wait for my invitation for 261311. Hopefully I will get before new year.

Regards,
Gopi


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Why immigration people are so slow. Havent uploaded any reports of october rounds yet


----------



## AnneChristina

varunynr said:


> Folks,
> 
> Just wanted to know if anyone at 65 points for 189 for ICT BA 241111. I submitted EOI on 15 oct,12. Not sure if the count for BA would come down to 65 in near future.
> 
> Also please share if anyone applied for VIC SS (ICT BA) and got a reply.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Varun


No worries, you will receive an invitation in the next round; Nov 1st.


----------



## varunynr

No reason why I shouldnt like your post Anne. Looks like you are a hit on this thread anyways  , appreciate you for the consideration.

Regds

Varun


----------



## Cyfrwow

Hi,

I submitted my 189 with 60 points on July 15, but recently added the 190 option as well. Do I need to explicitly submit a declaration to the Vic immigration or have to wait for the invitation first?
Also, what are my chances when it comes to the Nov 1st allocation?

Thanks


----------



## Cyfrwow

*190 option in 189*

Hi,

I submitted my 189 with 60 points on July 15, but recently added the 190 option as well. Do I need to explicitly submit a declaration to the Vic immigration or have to wait for the invitation first?
Also, what are my chances when it comes to the Nov 1st allocation?

Thanks


----------



## AnneChristina

Cyfrwow said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my 189 with 60 points on July 15, but recently added the 190 option as well. Do I need to explicitly submit a declaration to the Vic immigration or have to wait for the invitation first?
> Also, what are my chances when it comes to the Nov 1st allocation?
> 
> Thanks


Hey,
here is the link to apply for VIC SS: Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

However, as stated on their website they take about 12 weeks to process your application. You have pretty good chances to receive the 189 invitation on Nov 1st. Otherwise you should def get it on Nov 15. So there isn't really a point in applying for VIC SS.


----------



## Kalaishelvi

*Eoi*

Hi all,

I submitted my eoi with 60 points on August, when I will get the invitation?If anyone know any idea about this.
Thank you.


----------



## Cyfrwow

AnneChristina said:


> Hey,
> here is the link to apply for VIC SS: Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria
> 
> However, as stated on their website they take about 12 weeks to process your application. You have pretty good chances to receive the 189 invitation on Nov 1st. Otherwise you should def get it on Nov 15. So there isn't really a point in applying for VIC SS.


Thanks for the prompt reply.


----------



## AnneChristina

Kalaishelvi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my eoi with 60 points on August, when I will get the invitation?If anyone know any idea about this.
> Thank you.


If you applied beginning of August & you are lucky you may be invited Nov 15; otherwise you should most likely receive an invitation Dec 1st.
Good luck!


----------



## gaurav_gk

A quick query, I submitted my EOI a couple of weeks back, and in the employment section, for current employer I put a start and an end date since there was no option to set this as current employment.
How have others tackled this issue and should I leave the end date of my current job blank ?


----------



## iibit

No reports from the immigration on two October rounds. How irresponsible can they be ???!!!!
Anyways, has anyone got any rough idea or any hearsay about the November rounds? Will immigration keep the same number of invitations or will they decrease or increase the numbers ?


----------



## IPS

gaurav_gk said:


> A quick query, I submitted my EOI a couple of weeks back, and in the employment section, for current employer I put a start and an end date since there was no option to set this as current employment.
> How have others tackled this issue and should I leave the end date of my current job blank ?


Hi Gaurav,

You are correct, you must keep the end date as blank for the current job. I mean if you are still with the same employer and currently actively employed then please remove the end date.

When you go to skill select and update you application, on the employement section there is statement written just under heading of the section - "EMPLOYEMENT"
Statement --> *Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years. * At the end of this statement there is question mark symbol for help. Click that and it states the following info, the info u r looking for is in *BOLD and ITALICS *- 


_Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years.

Note: Any gaps which are periods when the client was not in employment cannot be counted as periods of skilled employment. This information should include previous employment that is not related to the clients nominated occupation or skills assessment._

*The 'end date' field in the client's current employment should be left blank. The client must update their Expression of Interest if their employment details change.*

Make the change ASAP !!

I hope this helps - 

Cheers
IPS.


----------



## Ghostride

iibit said:


> No reports from the immigration on two October rounds. How irresponsible can they be ???!!!!
> Anyways, has anyone got any rough idea or any hearsay about the November rounds? Will immigration keep the same number of invitations or will they decrease or increase the numbers ?



Hi, Yeah i m eagerly waiting for their reports as well to find out where the invitations stopped at . Hopefully the number of invitations increase to double.


----------



## gaurav_gk

Thanks IPS,

I have left it blank now.


----------



## IPS

gaurav_gk said:


> Thanks IPS,
> 
> I have left it blank now.


Hey,

BTW - any news about anyone getting the approval/rejection etc??

I have not heard any news for people who have applied since mid july. Do share incase you have come accross any thing.

Cheers
IPS.


----------



## varunynr

Hi Gaurav,

Just wanted to know if you checked your EOI in effect date after updating the employment date details. Did the EOI dates change after resubmitting or they still remain the same. I too am planning to update the dates ?

Appreciate the reply.

Thanks

Varun


----------



## gaurav_gk

Hey Varun,

No the Date of effect date remains the same, you'll see when your EOI has been updated in the Correspondence tab.

Hey IPS, 

No update yet on any approvals or rejections..


----------



## varunynr

Yeah Tried it , Date of effect is still the same. Good one Gaurav.

Thanks

Varun


----------



## mervin.andrade

Applied for EOI on 13th Oct and got selected on 15-oct


----------



## comwiz_y2k

mervin.andrade said:


> Applied for EOI on 13th Oct and got selected on 15-oct


Hi Mervin,

Can you please tell us your points, ANZCODE and IELTS score? This will be beneficial to us who are still waiting.

Thank you.


----------



## mohitsharan

Hi All, I am new to this forum. I have positive ACS 262111 IELTS 6.5. Ihave submited my SA SS on 20th of Sept but on 18th of Oct I got an email from SA immigration that my application is submited successfully. Is this the normal. From here how much time it will taks to get the SA sponsoership? Total I have 60 points. Do I have a chance to get the invitation from DIAC as I have submited my EOI with 60 points on 20th of Sept. Can some pease help me with the information...? Thanks, Mohit


----------



## mervin.andrade

261311 - analyst programmer
points : 65
ielts : 7


----------



## mervin.andrade

Hi Mohit

Have a look at monthly report at skill select URL
Only the applications with 65 points or above were picked on 15 sep. You can wait for October month results on the same URL


----------



## burge

*state spomsorship question*

posts on this forum have been very enlightening. thanks guyz.
I have been assessed by ACS under computer network and systems engineer, can i apply for state sponsorship under system administrator?
With 60 points, what are my chances for the 189 visa class and when is the likely period if I am just applying in october?
thanks.


----------



## AnneChristina

burge said:


> posts on this forum have been very enlightening. thanks guyz.
> I have been assessed by ACS under computer network and systems engineer, can i apply for state sponsorship under system administrator?
> With 60 points, what are my chances for the 189 visa class and when is the likely period if I am just applying in october?
> thanks.


Hi burge,
sorry, no idea about your 1st question, but regarding your chances of an invite under 189: you may have seen that people with 60 points started getting invites in the last round. At the moment there is still quite a backlog because of the huge amount of people who applied in July, but this backlog will slowly start disappearing now. If the number of EoI applications and invitations remain quite stable, you could expect an invitation under 189 around Jan 1st.


----------



## AnneChristina

mohitsharan said:


> Hi All, I am new to this forum. I have positive ACS 262111 IELTS 6.5. Ihave submited my SA SS on 20th of Sept but on 18th of Oct I got an email from SA immigration that my application is submited successfully. Is this the normal. From here how much time it will taks to get the SA sponsoership? Total I have 60 points. Do I have a chance to get the invitation from DIAC as I have submited my EOI with 60 points on 20th of Sept. Can some pease help me with the information...? Thanks, Mohit


Hi,
SA takes quite long to process applications; online it says they take about 12 weeks. So you'll still have to wait quite a while. The mail you got on Oct 18 is just an acknowledgement that they received your application.


----------



## mohsin_jawed

*Electronic Engineer with 60 Points*

I have been assessed by Engineers Australia as Electronics Engineer. With 60 points, what are my chances for getting an invitation for 189 visa ? I will be applying in January 2013 because I am turning 25 on 22nd of December 2012, which will give me 5 more points to make my total up to 60.

Thanks.

Electronics Engineer - 233411 | IELTS 7 in all modules.


----------



## AnneChristina

mohsin_jawed said:


> I have been assessed by Engineers Australia as Electronics Engineer. With 60 points, what are my chances for getting an invitation for 189 visa ? I will be applying in January 2013 because I am turning 25 on 22nd of December 2012, which will give me 5 more points to make my total up to 60.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Electronics Engineer - 233411 | IELTS 7 in all modules.


Hi,
well, any prediction regarding invitation dates that far into the future is quite speculative, but actually waiting times may be a bit shorter by January as the backlog should have shrunk. If you apply end of Dec/ beginning of Jan and you are lucky, you may actually receive an invitation by Feb 1st or so. This is based on a hand-full of assumptions though, so don't take my word for it. Good luck!


----------



## mohsin_jawed

AnneChristina said:


> Hi,
> well, any prediction regarding invitation dates that far into the future is quite speculative, but actually waiting times may be a bit shorter by January as the backlog should have shrunk. If you apply end of Dec/ beginning of Jan and you are lucky, you may actually receive an invitation by Feb 1st or so. This is based on a hand-full of assumptions though, so don't take my word for it. Good luck!


Hey thanks for all the information, I hope I make it. Could you please explain a bit more about "backlog should have shrunk".


----------



## Bonzella

*How intelligent english people*

Hi Guys Just check out NSW Govt website of immigartion. 
And look at the spellings of IELTS

You will see ILETS instead of IELTS

What a comedy

But good news for people with 55 points+5 points by state, for 190 Visa. as per new criteria applicants does'nt need any work experience and 7 bands in ILETS oops sorry IELTS

Check website of NSW immigartion.
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## makaveli2012

Hi,

I got my ACS assessmentresult today from ACS Australia, I have raised an EOI today 23-10-12. As of Today 23rd I have 60 points 261313 and planning to take IELTS in coming weeks to improve my score my 7.5 to 8 which will give me an additional 10 points and increase my score from 60 to 70.

My question is as I have raised my EOI today with 60 points and come November I secure band 8 on IELTS and update the same on EOI which will give me 70 points, will I have a higher chance of securing an inivitation from DIAC compared to someone with 60 points in the same occupation who have raised an EOI in July,August, September or October.

Appreciate a lot for the time taken to read through. Any inputs are much appreciated.

Thanks
Makaveli2012


----------



## Bonzella

Are you a software Engineer?


----------



## Bonzella

makaveli2012 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my ACS assessmentresult today from ACS Australia, I have raised an EOI today 23-10-12. As of Today 23rd I have 60 points 261313 and planning to take IELTS in coming weeks to improve my score my 7.5 to 8 which will give me an additional 10 points and increase my score from 60 to 70.
> 
> My question is as I have raised my EOI today with 60 points and come November I secure band 8 on IELTS and update the same on EOI which will give me 70 points, will I have a higher chance of securing an inivitation from DIAC compared to someone with 60 points in the same occupation who have raised an EOI in July,August, September or October.
> 
> Appreciate a lot for the time taken to read through. Any inputs are much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Makaveli2012


Hi there

I would like to encourage u to check NSW state sponsorship for 190 visa


----------



## makaveli2012

Hi,

I am Software Engineer with 5+ yrs of Experience. I also have a question regarding selecting multiple visa options available at the EOI stage. I have selected 189 as of now. 

If I go back and select 190 and also 489, then I would have 189,190 and 489. I would like to know what will happen if I get selected by a state which is 190? will the 189 and 489 become invalid. Also, if I get selected through 489 will I still be in a position to apply for 189.

I am trying to weigh my options because, I still do not have a clarity on the 190 & 489 as because both visa types seem to be the same. 

From the skill select it is not mentioned that we need to provide evidence from financial funds point of view.

Would like to know on this, appreciate if you can clear my doubts

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Bonzella

makaveli2012 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Software Engineer with 5+ yrs of Experience. I also have a question regarding selecting multiple visa options available at the EOI stage. I have selected 189 as of now.
> 
> If I go back and select 190 and also 489, then I would have 189,190 and 489. I would like to know what will happen if I get selected by a state which is 190? will the 189 and 489 become invalid. Also, if I get selected through 489 will I still be in a position to apply for 189.
> 
> I am trying to weigh my options because, I still do not have a clarity on the 190 & 489 as because both visa types seem to be the same.
> 
> From the skill select it is not mentioned that we need to provide evidence from financial funds point of view.
> 
> Would like to know on this, appreciate if you can clear my doubts
> 
> Thanks a lot!!



See 190 Visa preferable over 489 visa for obvious reasons. If you check the NSW govt immigration website, you will see that if you got 55 points of ur own you will get an invite for 190 by NSW govt. 
At this point of time, you should explore all the possible routes for immigration to Aus

Cheers


----------



## makaveli2012

Hi Bonzella,

appreciate for the response, I have added 190 to my EOI as suggested. I would like to know as to if there would be any requirement on showing financial funds for this 190 visa class. 

And also I really appreciate further inputs on the 190 visa..

Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## lovemelb

Hi All,

I have submitted my 189 on 24th July with 60 points. The cut off point has dropped to 60 in the previous round. I am hoping I will get an invitation at least in the next 2 rounds in November. Now that NSW state has lowered their IELTS score to 6, I am thinking to apply for 190. 
1/ If I select 190, will I be excluded from the next invitation rounds in Nov? 
2/ If I select 190 and I am invited, Will I be excluded from the invitations rounds?

Appreciate your suggestions....


----------



## nav.mahajan

lovemelb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my 189 on 24th July with 60 points. The cut off point has dropped to 60 in the previous round. I am hoping I will get an invitation at least in the next 2 rounds in November. Now that NSW state has lowered their IELTS score to 6, I am thinking to apply for 190.
> 1/ If I select 190, will I be excluded from the next invitation rounds in Nov?
> 2/ If I select 190 and I am invited, Will I be excluded from the invitations rounds?
> 
> Appreciate your suggestions....


you can select both... 189 and 190..... you can apply for state sponsorship as well as wait for 189 invite rounds.... which will help you eligible to get invite for both 189 and 190..... which ever comes first..... :ranger:


----------



## makaveli2012

Hi Lovemelb,

Where are you able to view these results for Oct month, I havce been tracking the skillselect but I am unable to see the EOI summaries for Oct.

Thanks


----------



## nav.mahajan

Bonzella said:


> See 190 Visa preferable over 489 visa for obvious reasons. If you check the NSW govt immigration website, you will see that if you got 55 points of ur own you will get an invite for 190 by NSW govt.
> At this point of time, you should explore all the possible routes for immigration to Aus
> 
> Cheers


i would say you can ready yourself with the papers.... but first get confirmation from NSW people... that they don't have 7 each in IELTS as benchmark to give state sponsorship.... :boxing:


----------



## makaveli2012

If I get invitation from state sponsor through 190, can I ignore that I wait for 189 or is it that I have go for 190?

Thanks


----------



## nav.mahajan

makaveli2012 said:


> If I get invitation from state sponsor through 190, can I ignore that I wait for 189 or is it that I have go for 190?
> 
> Thanks


You won't get invite for other.... if you are invited for one visa subclass... till the time first invite doesn't expire you won't be eligible for second one.... :ranger:


----------



## makaveli2012

Mahajan,

Pls advice on this. Is it better to have selected both 190 & 189. I have selected NSW as the state. Now that if I get selected through the 190 I cannot go for 189. my area of work is in SAP. 

Would like to know how are prospects for SAP, and what would you suggest I do?

I raised EOI today 5+yrs, IELTS 7.5, 60 points( if I give IELTS in the following weeks and secure band 8 then I will have 70 points) with 70 points I feel I have a better chance of securing 189.

On the priority within the EOI selection, I have question as to what will happen if I secure another 10 points and update EOI in November, come 15th Nov is when another round of invitations take place, will I be placed ahead of someone who has filed EOI in July or Aug or Sept who has 60 points for the same 261313.

Thanks


----------



## nav.mahajan

makaveli2012 said:


> Mahajan,
> 
> Pls advice on this. Is it better to have selected both 190 & 189. I have selected NSW as the state. Now that if I get selected through the 190 I cannot go for 189. my area of work is in SAP.
> 
> Thanks


Please do let me know yuor points break up...


----------



## makaveli2012

Mahajan,

Age-25, Exp-10, Education-15, IELTS-10


----------



## nav.mahajan

makaveli2012 said:


> Mahajan,
> 
> Age-25, Exp-10, Education-15, IELTS-10


I would say apply for state sponsorship for NSW and VIC... that will give you extra 5 points.... which ever comes first you can go there.... NSW has 4 weeks time frame and VIC has 12 weeks... but VIC is free to apply.. and also has chances of rejection... 

NSW also have good prospect for software engineer.... and NSW don't bind people if sm1 want to leave NSW... so its good to bank on their state sponsorship.....

rest is you decision..... :boxing: :boxing:


----------



## makaveli2012

Mahajan,

Do we need to show funds for 190 NSW SS visa, from what I see you are already waiting for CO. Did they ask you to show funds during the filing of Visa which you did so on Oct 6th.

For 189 it is 3500 or so is it the same for SS visa as well.

Thanks


----------



## AnneChristina

mohsin_jawed said:


> Hey thanks for all the information, I hope I make it. Could you please explain a bit more about "backlog should have shrunk".


In July a huge amount of people lodged an EoI. However, in August (and presumably in subsequent months) the number of new EoIs is lower than the current invitation level. So while DIAC at the moment still has a huge amount of older EoIs (what I referred to as a backlog), the number will become smaller and smaller until, around Feb next year, all previous EoIs will have been invited and everybody who lodges a valid EoI receives an immediate invitation in the next round. 

So basically people who applied with 60 points in July will have to wait around 4 months to be invited, while people who apply right now will prob have to wait just over 2 months, and people who apply in February 2013 will prob wait less than 2 weeks.


----------



## AnneChristina

makaveli2012 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my ACS assessmentresult today from ACS Australia, I have raised an EOI today 23-10-12. As of Today 23rd I have 60 points 261313 and planning to take IELTS in coming weeks to improve my score my 7.5 to 8 which will give me an additional 10 points and increase my score from 60 to 70.
> 
> My question is as I have raised my EOI today with 60 points and come November I secure band 8 on IELTS and update the same on EOI which will give me 70 points, will I have a higher chance of securing an inivitation from DIAC compared to someone with 60 points in the same occupation who have raised an EOI in July,August, September or October.
> 
> Appreciate a lot for the time taken to read through. Any inputs are much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Makaveli2012


Hi Makaveli,
points are the main factor to determine invitation, so a person with higher points will always receive the invitation first. Only if people have equal points will dates be considered. So if you manage to get 8 in IELTS you will def receive an invitation directly in the next round. Occupation is not considered unless occupation ceilings have been reached.
Good luck with the test!


----------



## nav.mahajan

makaveli2012 said:


> Mahajan,
> 
> Do we need to show funds for 190 NSW SS visa, from what I see you are already waiting for CO. Did they ask you to show funds during the filing of Visa which you did so on Oct 6th.
> 
> For 189 it is 3500 or so is it the same for SS visa as well.
> 
> Thanks


it is 3060... nope NSW don't ask for it.... VIC can ask for proof of funds..... in visa also they don't ask any thing as proof of funds....


----------



## Bonzella

Hi Ann
Did you get your grant of 189??

TA


----------



## AnneChristina

Bonzella said:


> Hi Ann
> Did you get your grant of 189??
> 
> TA


I got invited to apply, but there are some technical difficulties so I still can't lodge my application


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Hi AnneChristina,

It is stated in NWS website (Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW)

_English Language
Applicants must sit the International English Language Testing System (ILETS) and score at least a six (6) on each of the four bands (Writing, Speaking, Listening, Reading).

Certain occupations require a higher standard of English in order to obtain a positive skill assessment. Please refer to the assessing authorities' English language requirements.

Occupation
Your occupation must be listed on the NSW State Nominated Occupation List.

Nomination
In order to qualify for NSW nomination, you must score at least 60 points on the DIAC points based migration test. Please refer to DIAC Booklet 6 for more information._


Does this means that, if I have 55pts and got State Sponsorship (plus 5pts), assuming I have band score 6 for all IELTS components, would I be able to submit an EoI with 60pts?
Please advise, thank you.


Regards,
Jay


----------



## Roda

Hi Experts!
I just submitted my EOI today. I have ACS+ve for 261312(Developer Programmer) Ielts R=7.5, L=8,W=7.5,S=8, Points 189 = 65.
Can you till me if there is any chance of getting Invitation in the 1st Nov. Round.
thanks,


----------



## nav.mahajan

Roda said:


> Hi Experts!
> I just submitted my EOI today. I have ACS+ve for 261312(Developer Programmer) Ielts R=7.5, L=8,W=7.5,S=8, Points 189 = 65.
> Can you till me if there is any chance of getting Invitation in the 1st Nov. Round.
> thanks,


people will get invite with 65 points... This tym people got invite with 60 points even...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## nav.mahajan

comwiz_y2k said:


> Hi AnneChristina,
> 
> It is stated in NWS website (Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW)
> 
> English Language
> Applicants must sit the International English Language Testing System (ILETS) and score at least a six (6) on each of the four bands (Writing, Speaking, Listening, Reading).
> 
> Certain occupations require a higher standard of English in order to obtain a positive skill assessment. Please refer to the assessing authorities' English language requirements.
> 
> Occupation
> Your occupation must be listed on the NSW State Nominated Occupation List.
> 
> Regards,
> Jay


Yup u will be safe with 5 pts in ur hand of SS... But first make sure with 6 band each u can apply for NSW SS...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## Roda

Hi Nav.Mahajan!
Thank you for your quick replay. Do you think in the meantime i should apply for Victoria SS 190 or just wait until 1st Nov.
thanks,


----------



## nav.mahajan

Roda said:


> Hi Nav.Mahajan!
> Thank you for your quick replay. Do you think in the meantime i should apply for Victoria SS 190 or just wait until 1st Nov.
> thanks,


Yup no need to waste time... Apply for the VIC ss as well as wait for the 189 invite in skill select... Hopefully will get it before ss....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## Roda

thanks nav.mahajan!
Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## linah

AnneChristina said:


> In July a huge amount of people lodged an EoI. However, in August (and presumably in subsequent months) the number of new EoIs is lower than the current invitation level. So while DIAC at the moment still has a huge amount of older EoIs (what I referred to as a backlog), the number will become smaller and smaller until, around Feb next year, all previous EoIs will have been invited and everybody who lodges a valid EoI receives an immediate invitation in the next round.
> 
> So basically people who applied with 60 points in July will have to wait around 4 months to be invited, while people who apply right now will prob have to wait just over 2 months, and people who apply in February 2013 will prob wait less than 2 weeks.


Hi AnneChristina! still waiting for the reports...:ranger:

I totally agree with you in this point, and today I`ve found an information that may confirm this: 
DIAC has published a speech (http://www.immi.gov.au/about/speeches-pres/_pdf/2012/german-australian-media-dialogue-speech.pdf), where they state that the total number of EOI submitted till 31 sept was 17.824. 

It means that:
July: 8.261
August: 6.435
Then September: 3.124 !!

If this figure is accurate, isn't it a huge decrease?


----------



## AnneChristina

linah said:


> Hi AnneChristina! still waiting for the reports...:ranger:
> 
> I totally agree with you in this point, and today I`ve found an information that may confirm this:
> DIAC has published a speech (http://www.immi.gov.au/about/speeches-pres/_pdf/2012/german-australian-media-dialogue-speech.pdf), where they state that the total number of EOI submitted till 31 sept was 17.824.
> 
> It means that:
> July: 8.261
> August: 6.435
> Then September: 3.124 !!
> 
> If this figure is accurate, isn't it a huge decrease?


Hi Linah,
thanks, this is really interesting. Though it's also quite confusing, considering the Aug summary where they state the total number of EoIs as per Aug 31 was 17,758. Even though the numbers don't add up in the Aug report, I actually thought that the number of July EoIs was understated (i.e. the July point score spread shows a higher number than the July summary table, possibly because the table counted number of people while the graph counted each visa subclass separately).
And I really cannot imagine that Sep EoIs were less than half of Aug EoIs. Particularly, if you look at the Sep 15 invitation report, we can actually see the number of new EoIs with 70+ points (because they all got invited) and this figure actually slightly increased compared to Aug.
To be honest, I find this new figure more confusing than helpful, but anyways, in a few days they should hopefully publish some new reports and then we should know more...


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Hi Guys,

For those who already got visa and for those who know the answer to my question, assumming I already have invite, how much time is required for visa processing? Also, I'd like to know, upon grant of visa, how much time is given to migrant before going to Australia? I am asking this because I want to know the timeline for me to be able to prepare financially.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## CoolAusMigrant

comwiz_y2k said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> For those who already got visa and for those who know the answer to my question, assumming I already have invite, how much time is required for visa processing? Also, I'd like to know, upon grant of visa, how much time is given to migrant before going to Australia? I am asking this because I want to know the timeline for me to be able to prepare financially.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


It might take 4 -5 weeks for the CO to be assigned. The CO might request for additional documents if needed. There are ppl in this forum who have been granted visa within two months time of lodging the application. It merely depends on a case to case basis. If everything goes well, you shud be able to get it in three -four months time. First entry date - any time within a years time of PCC provided date.


----------



## comwiz_y2k

CoolAusMigrant said:


> It might take 4 -5 weeks for the CO to be assigned. The CO might request for additional documents if needed. There are ppl in this forum who have been granted visa within two months time of lodging the application. It merely depends on a case to case basis. If everything goes well, you shud be able to get it in three -four months time. First entry date - any time within a years time of PCC provided date.


Hi CoolAusMigrant,

Thank you for replying to my queries. Can you please tell me what do you mean by "CO" and "PCC"?


----------



## AnneChristina

CO = Case Officer
PCC = Police Clearance Certificate


----------



## Sammona

Hello All,

Just joined this forum today.It seems wonderful to view all the replies.

Have applied EOI on 2nd Aug-2012 at 60 point from Melbourne for subclass 189(Business Analyst).

Points will be 65 next month once I turn 25  

Eager to get my invitation.

Cheers


----------



## amiarm

I have to file my EOI yet...


----------



## Arpitwaj

EOI Applied : 7 -oct | NSW applied : 15th OCT | IELTS : 7 | Applied for : Dev. Programmer |Points 60| Visa Class applied : 189/190 |

Dear All,

Today I got an invite for NSW for SS and same is reflecting in my Skillset login also.

As per the communication received , I need to apply within 60 days.

If somebody can answer for below, It will be greatful,


> In communication by Skill set department, Indicative Points test score : 65 is shown. It means they already have added +5 to my 60 or by any mistake i have wrote 65 to them somewhere?
> What should be next step from me, after accepting this invite and what prerequisite I should have
> This invite means that I don't need to worry about my 189 visa anymore..

CHeers!!


----------



## amiarm

congrats mate...

I applied today for NSW SS so hopefully should get the result in next 10 days.


----------



## amiarm

....


----------



## amiarm

comwiz_y2k said:


> Hi AnneChristina,
> 
> It is stated in NWS website (Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW)
> 
> _English Language
> Applicants must sit the International English Language Testing System (ILETS) and score at least a six (6) on each of the four bands (Writing, Speaking, Listening, Reading).
> 
> Certain occupations require a higher standard of English in order to obtain a positive skill assessment. Please refer to the assessing authorities' English language requirements.
> 
> Occupation
> Your occupation must be listed on the NSW State Nominated Occupation List.
> 
> Nomination
> In order to qualify for NSW nomination, you must score at least 60 points on the DIAC points based migration test. Please refer to DIAC Booklet 6 for more information._
> 
> 
> Does this means that, if I have 55pts and got State Sponsorship (plus 5pts), assuming I have band score 6 for all IELTS components, would I be able to submit an EoI with 60pts?
> Please advise, thank you.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Jay



Yes, you can apply for NSW SS with 55 points and IELTS 6 each. If all goes well you will get the invite and then you are through.

After receiving the state sponsorship letter you can lodge EOI and then confirm back EOI number to NSW.


----------



## reehan

Amiarm,

What's your occupation?


----------



## amiarm

reehan said:


> Amiarm,
> 
> What's your occupation?


Analyst Programmer


----------



## krish7469

Arpitwaj said:


> EOI Applied : 7 -oct | NSW applied : 15th OCT | IELTS : 7 | Applied for : Dev. Programmer |Points 60| Visa Class applied : 189/190 |
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> Today I got an invite for NSW for SS and same is reflecting in my Skillset login also.
> 
> As per the communication received , I need to apply within 60 days.
> 
> If somebody can answer for below, It will be greatful,
> 
> 
> > In communication by Skill set department, Indicative Points test score : 65 is shown. It means they already have added +5 to my 60 or by any mistake i have wrote 65 to them somewhere?
> > What should be next step from me, after accepting this invite and what prerequisite I should have
> > This invite means that I don't need to worry about my 189 visa anymore..
> 
> CHeers!!


Hi,

I have following questions to complete my NSW SS, could you help me please 

Form 1, Employment History allows only three rows of data, after which I am unable to add further rows. Am I to assume that previous three assignments are sufficient here OR do i need to squeeze in the details with in the three rows?

- Form 1, while providing IELTS results, form is not accepting decimals. For example if i update Listening score as 8.5, when I tab out, it is converted to 8 (omits .5), is this expected or should I manually update the scores?

- Form 4, I did not signed with an Migration Agent, should I leave Declaration of Migration Agent Blank?

- For making the fee payment, I would be drawing a bank cheque(Demand Draft), in favor of "Industry & Investment NSW" and payable at "Sydney". Can I draw a bank cheque from HDFC bank? or any specific banks you suggest? Could you please confirm these details

Please help me get answers to the above questions 

And also how many days it took for you to get NSW SS?

Vamshi


----------



## amiarm

krish7469 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have following questions to complete my NSW SS, could you help me please
> 
> Form 1, Employment History allows only three rows of data, after which I am unable to add further rows. Am I to assume that previous three assignments are sufficient here OR do i need to squeeze in the details with in the three rows?
> 
> 
> - Form 1, while providing IELTS results, form is not accepting decimals. For example if i update Listening score as 8.5, when I tab out, it is converted to 8 (omits .5), is this expected or should I manually update the scores?
> 
> 
> 
> - Form 4, I did not signed with an Migration Agent, should I leave Declaration of Migration Agent Blank?
> 
> 
> 
> - For making the fee payment, I would be drawing a bank cheque(Demand Draft), in favor of "Industry & Investment NSW" and payable at "Sydney". Can I draw a bank cheque from HDFC bank? or any specific banks you suggest? Could you please confirm these details
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me get answers to the above questions
> 
> And also how many days it took for you to get NSW SS?
> 
> - As per my research result will be out in a week after a lodgement + number of days for sending the result letter. Although processing time is 4 weeks.
> 
> 
> Vamshi



- manullay add the space and then add experience. After finishing print out and put the divider line with scale.


- double click on th field and clear the offset value. You should be able to write your score in decimals.

-yes, you have to leave MA field blank

- Not sure how you can send the payment but can also go with money order from india post.


----------



## krish7469

amiarm said:


> - manullay add the space and then add experience. After finishing print out and put the divider line with scale.
> 
> 
> - double click on th field and clear the offset value. You should be able to write your score in decimals.
> 
> -yes, you have to leave MA field blank
> 
> - Not sure how you can send the payment but can also go with money order from india post.


Thank you for the reply

BTW, how did you post the Money oder?

Vamshi


----------



## amiarm

krish7469 said:


> Thank you for the reply
> 
> BTW, how did you post the Money oder?
> 
> Vamshi


I am in sydney so i sent a bank cheque. If you are in India then better check with Indian post if they can send money order else contact some bank.


----------



## naseefoz

Is there any one in this thread who had travelled to a foreign country and included those details in form 80?

If so, did the CO ask for any additional proofs or docs regarding your travel to that foreign country.

Please reply seniors..

Need your advice on this


----------



## naseefoz

Is there any one in this thread who had travelled to a foreign country and included those details in form 80?

If so, did the CO ask for any additional proofs or docs regarding your travel to that foreign country.

Please reply seniors..

Need your advice on this


----------



## code_artist

*Need to understand...*

Sorry to ask but, why do I need to state countries I've been to in my application? I mean, I traveled to Lebanon for 2 weeks, why do I need to mention that? How will it affect my application -if ever-? Then I traveled for 2 months to Qatar -work assignment-, why would DIAC be interested in this piece of information?




naseefoz said:


> Is there any one in this thread who had travelled to a foreign country and included those details in form 80?
> 
> If so, did the CO ask for any additional proofs or docs regarding your travel to that foreign country.
> 
> Please reply seniors..
> 
> Need your advice on this


----------



## Waqar Hemani

@Anne

What u think about november 1 invitation round? What could be the cut off this time?


----------



## AnneChristina

Waqar Hemani said:


> @Anne
> 
> What u think about november 1 invitation round? What could be the cut off this time?


My hope is July 19, but this date may be a bit too optimistic. It is based on an even distribution of all remaining 60 point July EoIs, which is prob not the case; i.e. most likely more people filed early in July and less people end of July. So I would guess mid-July, but anyways... hopefully we will get some reports before the next round...


----------



## AnneChristina

Haha, just saw your timeline. Really hope you'll get an invitation. Update us here as soon as possible  Good luck!


----------



## fly_aus

AnneChristina said:


> Haha, just saw your timeline. Really hope you'll get an invitation. Update us here as soon as possible  Good luck!


Hi Anne christina.. GLad that you filed your app now.. 
I wil be lodging in a couple of days..


----------



## Waqar Hemani

AnneChristina said:


> Haha, just saw your timeline. Really hope you'll get an invitation. Update us here as soon as possible  Good luck!


Hahaha yeh thats y i was asking. Lets see if i will get or not. I m hopeful though, Good luck everything


----------



## AnneChristina

fly_aus said:


> Hi Anne christina.. GLad that you filed your app now..
> I wil be lodging in a couple of days..


You should apply kind of soon, otherwise your invitation expires


----------



## fly_aus

AnneChristina said:


> You should apply kind of soon, otherwise your invitation expires


yea.. i was waiting for my wife's ielts.. will get the result in a coupla days.. and we will be filing soon before expiry..


----------



## gauravchugh

Hi Guys

There are below 2 question in the visa app form

1Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?
2Give details of all past and current studies at secondary level and above.

Do we need to give details of class X and XII in this. I have done B Tech. So I am giving details of B Tech only. Is that fine?

If any body from India who has been granted the visa or filed the application can responding quickly, it will be of great help

Thanks


----------



## AnneChristina

gauravchugh said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> There are below 2 question in the visa app form
> 
> 1Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?
> 2Give details of all past and current studies at secondary level and above.
> 
> Do we need to give details of class X and XII in this. I have done B Tech. So I am giving details of B Tech only. Is that fine?
> 
> If any body from India who has been granted the visa or filed the application can responding quickly, it will be of great help
> 
> Thanks


If you have a Bachelor's degree you only need to list that one. Btw, I assume you got the degree assessed as comparable to an Australian Bachelor's?


----------



## makaveli2012

Hi Arpitwaj,

I have also applied for 189/190 on the 23-10-12

My profile is points : 189: 60/ NSW : 65 | 261313 | applied EOI: 23-10-12 both 189/190 same day|IELTS 7.5 |

I would like to know the likelihood of I recieving NSW invitation before 189 invitation . Also, the Visa fee is 3040 AUD or something in that range, apart from this there is an additional fee of 300 AUD for NSW I presume correct me if am wrong.


Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## AnneChristina

makaveli2012 said:


> Hi Arpitwaj,
> 
> I have also applied for 189/190 on the 23-10-12
> 
> My profile is points : 189: 60/ NSW : 65 | 261313 | applied EOI: 23-10-12 both 189/190 same day|IELTS 7.5 |
> 
> I would like to know the likelihood of I recieving NSW invitation before 189 invitation . Also, the Visa fee is 3040 AUD or something in that range, apart from this there is an additional fee of 300 AUD for NSW I presume correct me if am wrong.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!!


The likelihood of receiving NSW SS before the 189 is pretty great! You would prob have to wait about 2 1/2 months for a 189 invitation; NSW on the other hand only takes a few weeks for processing...


----------



## Arpitwaj

AnneChristina said:


> The likelihood of receiving NSW SS before the 189 is pretty great! You would prob have to wait about 2 1/2 months for a 189 invitation; NSW on the other hand only takes a few weeks for processing...


Actually my application was finalised in 10 days,never expected even in dreams.
189 will take long so i will take this with both hands !!


----------



## AnneChristina

Arpitwaj said:


> Actually my application was finalised in 10 days,never expected even in dreams.
> 189 will take long so i will take this with both hands !!


That's really pretty quick. Particularly compared to some other states that take 12 weeks...


----------



## Arpitwaj

AnneChristina said:


> That's really pretty quick. Particularly compared to some other states that take 12 weeks...


Yes thats why i was in doubt for what i stated in eoi 
I applied Eoi on 7oct,nsw ss on 15th,got invited on 25th.

I am arranging docs n fee amount. Hopefully i will apply visa by 15th nov

Fingers crossed.


----------



## AnneChristina

Arpitwaj said:


> Yes thats why i was in doubt for what i stated in eoi
> I applied Eoi on 7oct,nsw ss on 15th,got invited on 25th.
> 
> I am arranging docs n fee amount. Hopefully i will apply visa by 15th nov
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Haha, so quick that you started doubting your own input. That's actually kind of ironic. Well, government agencies can be full of surprises :spit:


----------



## Arpitwaj

AnneChristina said:


> Haha, so quick that you started doubting your own input. That's actually kind of ironic. Well, government agencies can be full of surprises :spit:


Yes ironic because there are many application but all is well. 
Since you already are into visa process, will be of great help.


----------



## ef34375

One confusion in " Education History " while submitting the EOI.

Do we have to fill in the details of 10th and 12th also ? I am from India.

I have filled B.E. degree details. Its saying to fill Secondary and above.
But I don't see any thing in Drop down matching to 10 or 12th.

Is AQF Certificate IV or III is relevant to 10/12 ?


----------



## nav.mahajan

ef34375 said:


> One confusion in " Education History " while submitting the EOI.
> 
> Do we have to fill in the details of 10th and 12th also ? I am from India.
> 
> I have filled B.E. degree details. Its saying to fill Secondary and above.
> But I don't see any thing in Drop down matching to 10 or 12th.
> 
> Is AQF Certificate IV or III is relevant to 10/12 ?


U sud fill.information of ur bachelor's degree only... 10 & 12 are not required to be filled in...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## Kalaishelvi

Hi

If I will apply for NSW sponsorship, can I permit to work in Sydney metro or else it is restricted to regional side alone. Pls advice


----------



## AnneChristina

Kalaishelvi said:


> Hi
> 
> If I will apply for NSW sponsorship, can I permit to work in Sydney metro or else it is restricted to regional side alone. Pls advice


You could work anywhere in NSW including Sydney


----------



## Kalaishelvi

Thank You for your reply...


----------



## tshanmuganathan

Hi All,

While Submitting EOI for 190 Visa, would the points calculator( 5 points for 190) be also added and displayed in the summary page of EOI ? 

It is displaying that I have 70 points in total where as I have just 65 points when I calculate manually. does the system consider 70 points because I have selected for just 190 Visa type ?

Please clarify. Appreciate your quick response.


----------



## Arpitwaj

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While Submitting EOI for 190 Visa, would the points calculator( 5 points for 190) be also added and displayed in the summary page of EOI ?
> 
> It is displaying that I have 70 points in total where as I have just 65 points when I calculate manually. does the system consider 70 points because I have selected for just 190 Visa type ?
> 
> Please clarify. Appreciate your quick response.


The 190 category will add +5 on its own in summary and is ok.

65...you will get a invite soon


----------



## ef34375

This is regarding Victoria SS:

Question 7 - If you have dependants, will they be immigrating with you? *

Only me and my wife plan to migrate.
What should be the answer for this ? 

I have answered 'Yes' to Q6 question below:
Question 6 - If you have a spouse, will they be immigrating with you? 

So I think 'NO' is the answer for Q7.

Please suggest .


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Hi AnneCristina,

Currently, I'm in the process of applying SS with NSW and I have a migration agent. Their professional fee is very expensive. Do you think I can handle myself by just following this blog?

Regards,
Jay


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Hi AnneChristina,

Currently, I'm in the process of applying SS with NSW and I have a migration agent. Their professional fee is very expensive. Do you think I can handle myself by just following and asking questions to this blog?

Regards,
Jay


----------



## nav.mahajan

comwiz_y2k said:


> Hi AnneChristina,
> 
> Currently, I'm in the process of applying SS with NSW and I have a migration agent. Their professional fee is very expensive. Do you think I can handle myself by just following and asking questions to this blog?
> 
> Regards,
> Jay


Mate I hv done the whole process on my own... I'm in last stage with co allocated to my case.... U can also entertain itself...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## Rabbu

Today I received the SA State Sponsorship and EOI Invitation for 489 visa


----------



## brahmgupta

Can any body please help..

My agent has chosen more than one state on EOI.. because of which my SA SS is refused.... Now what should I do ? Please please help...


----------



## IPS

brahmgupta said:


> Can any body please help..
> 
> My agent has chosen more than one state on EOI.. because of which my SA SS is refused.... Now what should I do ? Please please help...


Sorry to hear this.... It is very sad and irritating. Firstly, nothing can be done now, as SA govt WOULD NOT listen to any reasoning as they have given guidelines clearly. 

Please give ur consultant a hard time and take your money back.

Again really heart breaking to hear this news...

Thanks,
IPS.


----------



## AnneChristina

comwiz_y2k said:


> Hi AnneChristina,
> 
> Currently, I'm in the process of applying SS with NSW and I have a migration agent. Their professional fee is very expensive. Do you think I can handle myself by just following and asking questions to this blog?
> 
> Regards,
> Jay


Hi Jay,
honestly, I have made extremely bad experiences with an immigration attorney in the United States, so I may be a bit biased.  But generally I believe anybody can lodge the application. Just need to spend some time, be diligent, read everything carefully and in emergency ask someone if you don't know what to do. 

You may have seen Brahmgupta’s post; shame that someone you pay and rely on for professional services actually messes up your case... Btw, Brahmgupta, I don't think there is much you can do at this point. Fire the agent, see whether you qualify for other states and apply yourself.Really sorry to hear this, but I hope you find a way to make it work!


----------



## brahmgupta

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Jay,
> honestly, I have made extremely bad experiences with an immigration attorney in the United States, so I may be a bit biased.  But generally I believe anybody can lodge the application. Just need to spend some time, be diligent, read everything carefully and in emergency ask someone if you don't know what to do.
> 
> You may have seen Brahmgupta’s post; shame that someone you pay and rely on for professional services actually messes up your case... Btw, Brahmgupta, I don't think there is much you can do at this point. Fire the agent, see whether you qualify for other states and apply yourself.Really sorry to hear this, but I hope you find a way to make it work!


I have applied under code 261312-Developer Programmer and does not have 7 band in all modules. So, it means I cannot apply for any other state.

So, only option I left with is to give IELTS again, although I have given it four times earlier.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Its already 30th of october and immigration dont even bother to publish reports yet :S


----------



## reehan

Waqar Hemani said:


> Its already 30th of october and immigration dont even bother to publish reports yet :S


Skill select website says that they are having performance issues due to high volume of applications. If they are not able to fix it before 1st Nov then its possible they will not be sending invitations on 1st Nov because sending invitations will make things worse for them. 

Quite strange their system could not handle the anticipated load.


----------



## harraj

reehan said:


> Skill select website says that they are having performance issues due to high volume of applications. If they are not able to fix it before 1st Nov then its possible they will not be sending invitations on 1st Nov because sending invitations will make things worse for them.
> 
> Quite strange their system could not handle the anticipated load.


Hey Reehan,

Can u post the link for the same?


----------



## reehan

Here is the link

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/


----------



## Waqar Hemani

reehan said:


> Skill select website says that they are having performance issues due to high volume of applications. If they are not able to fix it before 1st Nov then its possible they will not be sending invitations on 1st Nov because sending invitations will make things worse for them.
> 
> Quite strange their system could not handle the anticipated load.


I dont think so, system could be down for applying visas but not for invitations. And their system will always remain down as they are not very well prepared with this system. Anyways i serious hope they will issue invitation on 1st november as many people must have schedule their things accordingly. Hope i m correct else i will b in a bit trouble :S


----------



## bluebyte

Waqar Hemani said:


> I dont think so, system could be down for applying visas but not for invitations. And their system will always remain down as they are not very well prepared with this system. Anyways i serious hope they will issue invitation on 1st november as many people must have schedule their things accordingly. Hope i m correct else i will b in a bit trouble :S


Well either way, this will affect everyone, Those waiting invitations too, since number of ppl invited will probably have to be limited to account for visa processing times. Or, processing times might increase for visa applications... It does not look good.
Let's hope that this due to a temporary technical issues rather than the visa processing capacity


----------



## limonic316

reehan said:


> Skill select website says that they are having performance issues due to high volume of applications. If they are not able to fix it before 1st Nov then its possible they will not be sending invitations on 1st Nov because sending invitations will make things worse for them.
> 
> Quite strange their system could not handle the anticipated load.


sounds like they need to hire some ICT devs to fix their mess...lot of us available on the forums!! :eyebrows:


----------



## Bonzella

*DIAC Processing Speed*

Hi there!!!

I lodged 189 visa on 15/10/2012 and Case officer has been assigned on 29/10/2012.

Just short of one step for grant of 189 visa, they asked me to send AFP Certi, Just waiting on that.

Thanks everyone 
And all the Very best for aspirants who are waiting for Invitations.:eyebrows:


----------



## Bonzella

yes you are right.


----------



## AnneChristina

brahmgupta said:


> I have applied under code 261312-Developer Programmer and does not have 7 band in all modules. So, it means I cannot apply for any other state.
> 
> So, only option I left with is to give IELTS again, although I have given it four times earlier.


You may want to look at NSW. They recently dropped the IELTS requirements to 6.


----------



## Rabbu

brahmgupta said:


> Can any body please help..
> 
> My agent has chosen more than one state on EOI.. because of which my SA SS is refused.... Now what should I do ? Please please help...


Yes, Brahma now you can apply for NSW SS as they have recently changed the IELTS requirement to 6 in each band. Good Luck for your success!!!


----------



## Saurabh27

*Approved*

Hi,

After long wait of almost 13 weeks, got my approval and invitation for SA SS.

Software tester, Points 60.

I just have a query, i stayed for approx 11 months in UK for my Post graduation diploma. Do i need to get PCC from UK too ? 

Hope to get a quick response..

Thanks !!!!!!


----------



## reehan

Waqar Hemani said:


> I dont think so, system could be down for applying visas but not for invitations. And their system will always remain down as they are not very well prepared with this system. Anyways i serious hope they will issue invitation on 1st november as many people must have schedule their things accordingly. Hope i m correct else i will b in a bit trouble :S


Lets see if they publish any information about Nov 1st invitations before close of business tomorrow.


----------



## AnneChristina

Saurabh27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> After long wait of almost 13 weeks, got my approval and invitation for SA SS.
> 
> Software tester, Points 60.
> 
> I just have a query, i stayed for approx 11 months in UK for my Post graduation diploma. Do i need to get PCC from UK too ?
> 
> Hope to get a quick response..
> 
> Thanks !!!!!!


As it's close to 1 year maybe, but it really depends on the CO. If you want to speed up the process I would just get the PCC, just in case...


----------



## Waqar Hemani

I hve a feeling tht immigration will not issue invitation on 1st nov because no reports published yet and no where it says so far tht they will do on 1st nov.


----------



## spin123

Waqar Hemani said:


> I hve a feeling tht immigration will not issue invitation on 1st nov because no reports published yet and no where it says so far tht they will do on 1st nov.


For the October round also they published the reports on the last working day. So hang in there until tomorrow.


----------



## shahzadkhk

spin123 said:


> For the October round also they published the reports on the last working day. So hang in there until tomorrow.


I think you meant September round report and on skillselect page they say 
Reports will be published on this page every month after each round of invitations is issued.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

spin123 said:


> For the October round also they published the reports on the last working day. So hang in there until tomorrow.


I m not worried abt reporrs but it no where even written that there will b an invitation on nov 1. Anyways lets see if they post anything today before 5 pm. Hope they will. Fingers crossed!


----------



## nav.mahajan

Waqar Hemani said:


> I m not worried abt reporrs but it no where even written that there will b an invitation on nov 1. Anyways lets see if they post anything today before 5 pm. Hope they will. Fingers crossed!


It's not written/mentioned right now.... there is a possibility that they might publish the Nov.1 invites or even go for it..... 
But, chances are bleak.... as they are facing a lot of performance issues with both skill select and eVisa.... 

There might be a possibility they can hold off Nov. 1 invitation..... Yup a person should keep fingers crossed....


----------



## Innovation

Guys , would like to know what is the cut off mark for getting in to the pool what i can see 65 get through you in to the pool but what is when it comes to the invitation what is the highest score , above 70 is way way hard for people crossed 33 , is now becoming PR of Australia is hard , would like to know views from knowledgeable people . Then i make a move apply for EOI. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

I just hate my luck. Invitation process was going on properly since last 5 months n when i was abt to get invite their system start messing around. I hve already stopped my Professional Year n so many things are just stuck becoz of this invitation crap. Frustrated!!!!


----------



## chany

Hi, 

Can someone help me understand how eoi compute overseas work exp?

In my eoi I expected 15pts for 8yrs exp but it seems the only give me 10pts.

My skills assessed as closely related and awarded a total of 8yrs exp as follows:

Exp 1: 6.3 Jan 2002-April 2008
Exp 2: 1.1 sep 2010-Oct 2012
Exp 3: 11mons Oct2012-present

Pls help. Thanks


----------



## Ryl

Waqar Hemani said:


> I just hate my luck. Invitation process was going on properly since last 5 months n when i was abt to get invite their system start messing around. I hve already stopped my Professional Year n so many things are just stuck becoz of this invitation crap. Frustrated!!!!


I just got my positive skills assessment a few days ago and am expecting an invitation on 1 Nov. Now it seems there will not be any invitations in Nov? I guess I'll find out at midnight. Unbelievable!


----------



## iibit

what the **** is immigration doing ? Wont there be any invitations tonight ? Their website is silent regarding that. How irresponsible can they be ? No October results published yet and no sign of Nov invitations. Nonsense, total non sense ! I called them a couple of days back and they said that they can't tell when the reports will be published. Has anyone called the immigration ?


----------



## bodhisattva

@Waqar Hemdani I do understand your situation ..similar here ...wanted to ask you ..if you would know ..or other members who had got invite in earlier rounds ..when and what sydney time have you got the invitations...i meant have you got them at midnight or during normal working hours.


----------



## kitty12

From what i've seen for previous rounds, skillselect EOI status updated to INVITED not long after 0.00am Sydney time, email around 0.15am. Hope it helps and good luck!


----------



## manofhonor

I have sympathy for all as I am in even a more difficult situation. The last date for me to accept Western Australia sponsorship is 04 Nov. I was waiting for this 01 Nov round as I lodged on 03 July early morning with 60 points for 189. Hence this delay affects me significantly, as I have now to make a critical decision to accept WA sponsorship or not until 04 Nov.

In the last round those with 60 began to get the invites. I know there are some system issues, but for the worst case to be prepared, I am speculating now that DIAC does not want to issue too many invites to those with scores of 60 and might be holding off their invitation process until the system collects sufficient number of applicants with 65 and above.

Anne,
We turn to you as before and please help us and let us know what would be invitation cut-off scores for every month delay in invitations. If DIAC sends back the invitations in 01 Dec, there will be one month add-up of more applicants in the system with 65 and above, hence with every month delay, decreasing the chance of 60 scorers to get a 189 invite. What if they only begin their invitation process in Jan 2013? A lot less chance then for those with 60, even if they lodged on 03 July. Finally, for how many months do DIAC need to hold off the invitation process, not to send an invite to 60 scorers at all.

We can't deny that every delay is affecting our chance (those with 60) of getting an invite. 

I will still keep my fingers crossed till midnight. With this situation, if there is no updates in skillselect till 04 Nov, I think I need to accept WA sponsorship for 190 to guarantee things. What is your opinion? Thanks for your help.


----------



## mohit23

Waqar Hemani said:


> I just hate my luck. Invitation process was going on properly since last 5 months n when i was abt to get invite their system start messing around. I hve already stopped my Professional Year n so many things are just stuck becoz of this invitation crap. Frustrated!!!!



Bro its not just you. Had submitted my eoi on 3 july (00:30 est) , was pretty sure i will get it tonight but 

What is more frustating is that they don't even have courtesy to inform if there will be any round at all???

Still hope that it's just that immi guys are too lazy to update and comp will send invitations on time


----------



## bodhisattva

kitty12 said:


> From what i've seen for previous rounds, skillselect EOI status updated to INVITED not long after 0.00am Sydney time, email around 0.15am. Hope it helps and good luck!


Thanks Kitty that does help. Fingers crossed here


----------



## mohit23

manofhonor said:


> I have sympathy for all as I am in even a more difficult situation. The last date for me to accept Western Australia sponsorship is 04 Nov. I was waiting for this 01 Nov round as I lodged on 03 July early morning with 60 points for 189. Hence this delay affects me significantly, as I have now to make a critical decision to accept WA sponsorship or not until 04 Nov.
> 
> In the last round those with 60 began to get the invites. I know there are some system issues, but for the worst case to be prepared, I am speculating now that DIAC does not want to issue too many invites to those with scores of 60 and might be holding off their invitation process until the system collects sufficient number of applicants with 65 and above.
> 
> Anne,
> We turn to you as before and please help us and let us know what would be invitation cut-off scores for every month delay in invitations. If DIAC sends back the invitations in 01 Dec, there will be one month add-up of more applicants in the system with 65 and above, hence with every month delay, decreasing the chance of 60 scorers to get a 189 invite. What if they only begin their invitation process in Jan 2013? A lot less chance then for those with 60, even if they lodged on 03 July. Finally, for how many months do DIAC need to hold off the invitation process, not to send an invite to 60 scorers at all.
> 
> We can't deny that every delay is affecting our chance (those with 60) of getting an invite.
> 
> I will still keep my fingers crossed till midnight. With this situation, if there is no updates in skillselect till 04 Nov, I think I need to accept WA sponsorship for 190 to guarantee things. What is your opinion? Thanks for your help.



Even i believe what you are suspecting is true. May b they dont want the rounds to be dominated by 60 points holders. May be that why they are not even publishing reports so that there is competition to get maximum points.

I can't c any other reason for such a careless attitude of immi department.

If i was in your situation i will wait till 2nd nov and if i dont hear anything regarding future rounds from immi department till then, i will accept wa sponsorship


----------



## kark

guys you need to look in to this in your EOI...till yesterday I saw my date of effect was 03/07/2012 but today it has changed to 07/07/2012...I created the EOI on 3rd July by submitted on 7th July...the skill select had some bug with they hav rectified now...so im now moved back in the queue...I think the immigration dept would hv a round tomorow....all the best to all you guys waiting for a invite


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Thats bad to hear that ppl r suffering n immigration dnt even bother to inform anything at all. But i dnt think they can hold invitation for long as they had clearly mentioned everywhere that there will be invitation rounds every month and without announcing anything properly they cant just stop sending invites. Max they can do is stop till the end of november just to increase more 65ers and 70ers. Thats even ridiculous but then we cant do much.


----------



## manofhonor

kark said:


> guys you need to look in to this in your EOI...till yesterday I saw my date of effect was 03/07/2012 but today it has changed to 07/07/2012...I created the EOI on 3rd July by submitted on 7th July...the skill select had some bug with they hav rectified now...so im now moved back in the queue...I think the immigration dept would hv a round tomorow....all the best to all you guys waiting for a invite


This is the most groundbreaking information today. Thanks for sharing this from your experience.

Oh God, what we suspected in this forum in 15 Oct round turned out to be true. For some reasons there were cases where date of effect and date of creation were the same, although submission date was later. Invitation was obviously programmed with the variable "date of effect" and due to the bug, program understood date of effect as date of creation. I know there are too too many who created EOIs on 01 July but only about 20% of them submitted EOI on the same day. Many submitted later. This is so incredible, and due to this big bug, too many of our lucky colleagues(those who created EOI on 01 July) were invited in the last round. A bug was suspected from the beginning due to the inconsistencies in their July and Aug reports.

I am very happy for our colleagues who created EOIs on 01 July and got the invite on 15 Oct although submission date was later, due to the bug or not. Their enthusiasm to create an EOI on 01 July paid off finally. We were not as enthusiastic as them. I hope the rest of us will be lucky as well tonight ) keep the fingers crossed.

It is highly possible that skillselect did not publish anything until now due to this reason. If we did not have this forum and honest people who wanted to share their experiences, we would have never known this historical mistake of skillselect. I am very happy that we are here as a support group and we should advertise this group so that almost all potential migrants join and share information.


----------



## nav.mahajan

Arpitwaj said:


> Actually my application was finalised in 10 days,never expected even in dreams.
> 189 will take long so i will take this with both hands !!


Did u get the invite on same day your application was approved or you got your SS in registered mail and sent it back with your acceptance and then NSW sent you invite???? can you kindly confirm this??????


----------



## harraj

wow .. nice defect analysis ..like it... hope they have rectified the bug and some how start inviting people. I hope this wont affect much for 60 pointers..


----------



## Bonzella

*Hi there*



bodhisattva said:


> @Waqar Hemdani I do understand your situation ..similar here ...wanted to ask you ..if you would know ..or other members who had got invite in earlier rounds ..when and what sydney time have you got the invitations...i meant have you got them at midnight or during normal working hours.


Hi dude 

I got invitation during last round with 60 points
EOI submitted at 11.28 EST on 01/07/2012

Got invitation on 15/10/2012 around midnight sydney time.

I am hoping you will get tonight..


----------



## comwiz_y2k

kark said:


> guys you need to look in to this in your EOI...till yesterday I saw my date of effect was 03/07/2012 but today it has changed to 07/07/2012...I created the EOI on 3rd July by submitted on 7th July...the skill select had some bug with they hav rectified now...so im now moved back in the queue...I think the immigration dept would hv a round tomorow....all the best to all you guys waiting for a invite


Where can I see the date of effect? Is there any difference between date of effect and EOI creation date? Please shed me some light. Thanks!


----------



## fmasaud84

kark said:


> guys you need to look in to this in your EOI...till yesterday I saw my date of effect was 03/07/2012 but today it has changed to 07/07/2012...I created the EOI on 3rd July by submitted on 7th July...the skill select had some bug with they hav rectified now...so im now moved back in the queue...I think the immigration dept would hv a round tomorow....all the best to all you guys waiting for a invite


Well I created my EOI on 27-08-12 but I submitted on 25-10-12 and it was showing date of effect as 29-08-12. However, when I mad rains changes in my EOI and those changes had an affect on my points. This changed my date of effect as well. So I don't think it is a bug if you create it and then later alter anything thing which increases your points effective date will change .

Anyway this is my theory I may be wrong


----------



## manofhonor

comwiz_y2k said:


> Where can I see the date of effect? Is there any difference between date of effect and EOI creation date? Please shed me some light. Thanks!


You can see the date of effect in your EOI main screen when you log into the system. The date of effect is the date of EOI submission, not the creation date. You can create your EOI number but unless you finalize your application and press submit button, it is not submitted. To be at submitted status, you also need minimum 60 in your point score. If you do not meet the score, your submission will not be successful. If you update your submitted EOI with new information and if you earn higher point, the date that you update and re-submit your EOI will be your new "date of effect". Once you do this, the date of effect in your main screen needs to change immediately if the software were fully functional. But due to the bug, till now, the date of effect remains constant no matter how much your touch your EOI. This phenomenon has confused many applicants for long.


----------



## manofhonor

fmasaud84 said:


> Well I created my EOI on 27-08-12 but I submitted on 25-10-12 and it was showing date of effect as 29-08-12. However, when I mad rains changes in my EOI and those changes had an affect on my points. This changed my date of effect as well. So I don't think it is a bug if you create it and then later alter anything thing which increases your points effective date will change .
> 
> Anyway this is my theory I may be wrong


Hi, your experience also showed there is a big bug. If you created your EOI on 27-08-12 and submitted it on 25-10-12, and if the date of effect is showing as 29-08-12 (this is in fact 27-08-12 due to local time zones), this is the big bug. Your date of effect should be showing 25-10-12 or 26-10-12 or 27-10-2012 (depending on time difference between your place and Australia).

So your case is additional evidence of the bug. 

However it is good to know that your date of effect changed immediately when you made the updates that affected your score. At least, the software is functional in updating the date of effect when you update your score.

The bug is only present and the system takes the date of effect as date of creation by mistake, instead of date of submission. This bug I think became obvious only on 15 Oct invitation round, as before almost everyone on 65/70 got the invitations, hence sorting with dates only became obvious on 15 Oct.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## comwiz_y2k

manofhonor said:


> You can see the date of effect in your EOI main screen when you log into the system. The date of effect is the date of EOI submission, not the creation date. You can create your EOI number but unless you finalize your application and press submit button, it is not submitted. To be at submitted status, you also need minimum 60 in your point score. If you do not meet the score, your submission will not be successful. If you update your submitted EOI with new information and if you earn higher point, the date that you update and re-submit your EOI will be your new "date of effect". Once you do this, the date of effect in your main screen needs to change immediately if the software were fully functional. But due to the bug, till now, the date of effect remains constant no matter how much your touch your EOI. This phenomenon has confused many applicants for long.


I checked my EOI page and I saw a date, I suspect this is EOI creation date. I update itto include 179 subclass. When I click the 'View EOI' link it showed a pdf form and ther I see yesterday's date and I think this is the date of effect. Am I getting it right?

261312 - Developer Programmer | IELTS: L:7.5,W:6,S:7,R:6 | ACS: for re-assessment


----------



## manofhonor

comwiz_y2k said:


> I checked my EOI page and I saw a date, I suspect this is EOI creation date. I update itto include 179 subclass. When I click the 'View EOI' link it showed a pdf form and ther I see yesterday's date and I think this is the date of effect. Am I getting it right?
> 
> 261312 - Developer Programmer | IELTS: L:7.5,W:6,S:7,R:6 | ACS: for re-assessment


Hi, the system will sort you only according to the date of effect which is being shown in your main screen. In that screen it says " date of effect " as well as a sentene" your EOI for this visa subclass is able to be completed and your claimed point is 60". Just look at the date in that screen. So do not look at pdf version. Currently there is a bug, so if there is a mistake, your date of effect will change in the main screen automatically as it happened with one of our members here. If it does not change automatically without your touch, there is no mistake in your case and just wait for the invite. To check your queue, pls just use the date shown on your main screen.


----------



## sameera207

All the best to all who are waiting for the invite tonight


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Guys please do update if anyone get invitation tonight. Hope we will receive invitations tonight. All the best to everyone including me


----------



## Bonzella

*Hi*



Waqar Hemani said:


> Guys please do update if anyone get invitation tonight. Hope we will receive invitations tonight. All the best to everyone including me



R u not interested in NSW state sponsorship for 190 Visa??

In case if DIAC abandon Nov invitations...


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Bonzella said:


> R u not interested in NSW state sponsorship for 190 Visa??
> 
> In case if DIAC abandon Nov invitations...


Well yes i would definitely go for tht but i was so sure before today that i will get invite on 1 nov. state sponsorship means more wastage of money n i hve already paid too much to this country. But obviously if not this way then other way.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Hey i also wanna know if anyone got nsw ss that how long the process take and if anyone know how much places are available for this because by now many sydney people must have applied for it.


----------



## Bonzella

Waqar Hemani said:


> Well yes i would definitely go for tht but i was so sure before today that i will get invite on 1 nov. state sponsorship means more wastage of money n i hve already paid too much to this country. But obviously if not this way then other way.


I understand the pain of wait as I gone through this whole process.

Would you believe me, I booked my return ticket to India permanently and I got invitation just one day before my flight. As my 485 visa was due for expiry.

So dnt give up...

I know it is easy to say but difficult to implement...

You will get surely.


----------



## Bonzella

Waqar Hemani said:


> Hey i also wanna know if anyone got nsw ss that how long the process take and if anyone know how much places are available for this because by now many sydney people must have applied for it.


one of my friend applied for NSW ss on 20/10/2012 as accountant general and he got invite today to apply 190..

So be +ve

Cheers


----------



## bodhisattva

Hang in there friends 10 minutes to go for 1st Nov ...Wish all of you luck


----------



## Bonzella

Bonzella said:


> one of my friend applied for NSW ss on 20/10/2012 as accountant general and he got invite today to apply 190..
> 
> So be +ve
> 
> Cheers


Anyone got Invitations pls post it for us pls


----------



## Waqar Hemani

I have just received an invitation. Alhamdullilah. Thanks God. I love u. Good luck guys


----------



## antonyvkj

Praise the Lord, you deserve it


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Its just out of the world feeling. After working so hard for 4 years i will be PR soon. Inshallah(Through God will). Yipeeerr


----------



## Bonzella

*Enjoy*



Waqar Hemani said:


> I have just received an invitation. Alhamdullilah. Thanks God. I love u. Good luck guys


See you got it

good on you

:clap2:


----------



## reehan

Waqar,
Can you please share your eoi date, points and visa subclass?


----------



## lovemelb

Got invitation....submitted on 24th July for Analyst Programmer with 60 points. I hope most of the 60 pointers would get the invitation....Haapppyyyyy


----------



## bodhisattva

Best of Luck PPL Got invite Applied July 2nd 8.30pm 60 points


----------



## reehan

lovemelb said:


> Got invitation....submitted on 24th July for Analyst Programmer with 60 points. I hope most of the 60 pointers would get the invitation....Haapppyyyyy


What is your EOI date of creation?


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Mine was accountant general, eoi created/submitted/date of effect: 13 july 2012, subclass 189


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Thanks ppl for the words of motivation. I will never forget this night n this forum. May God bless everyone


----------



## VolatileVortex

Waqar Hemani said:


> Thanks ppl for the words of motivation. I will neet forgot this night n this forum. May God bless everyone


Yes, neither will many of the readers of your posts forget tonight 

All the best mate.


----------



## getsetgo

yay!!! got invited for 189!!!!!!

Application developer : 65 points  


Although one silly doubt:
You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by your family member.

why does it say nominated/sponsored by your family member???


----------



## manofhonor

OHHHHHHH. I just received invitation to apply 189. Finally after 3 years as a victim of yearly changes in rules and regulations by DIAC, today it is no longer a dream. Finally I am actually be able to see the day in which I am eligible to apply for Aussi PR. I missed 2010 eligibility for 175 since I have not received my skill assessment before they cancelled points for MODL. In 2011 July, I had one moth short of work experience ( 2 yr 11 month only) and hence missed the old point test and still could not apply 175 since I was short of 5 point with the new point test. 2012 is my lucky year since I am eligible now...Oh my god, 3 years of pain is finally over 

Mechanical Engineer
Point : 60
Date of Effect : 03 July 2012 [ I created EOI and submitted it at the same time ]


----------



## reehan

getsetgo said:


> yay!!! got invited for 189!!!!!!
> 
> Application developer : 65 points
> 
> 
> Although one silly doubt:
> You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by your family member.
> 
> why does it say nominated/sponsored by your family member???


What is your EOI date?


----------



## getsetgo

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by your family member.

why does it say nominated/sponsored by your family member?
just paranoid..


----------



## getsetgo

reehan said:


> What is your EOI date?


EOI submitted: 30 Oct 2012 with 65 points


----------



## Cyfrwow

*Finally..*

Just received the invitation for 189, 60 points submitted on July 18th. Thanks to this forum.


----------



## Cyfrwow

getsetgo said:


> You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by your family member.
> 
> why does it say nominated/sponsored by your family member?
> just paranoid..


yea even I got the same thing..


----------



## outlander

Cyfrwow said:


> Just received the invitation for 189, 60 points submitted on July 18th. Thanks to this forum.


Congrats!!!...

When did you create your EOI? Is it the same as submission date?


----------



## Nalpu

was having a dream...actually a bad dream....seems like I was crying in that dream...And I woke up...

I was lazy to go on internet, realizing no updated information on DIAC website and with all the predictions about Nov rounds of invitations... But finally log in my mail...and was so happy to see the INVITE...

Yep I GOT the INVITE under 189 category with 60 points


----------



## Cyfrwow

outlander said:


> Congrats!!!...
> 
> When did you create your EOI? Is it the same as submission date?


Yea same date


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Guys dnt worry abt state nomination line in invitation email. Everyone receiving this since july so nothing to worry abt chill and enjoy!!!Nov 1 i m in love with u lol


----------



## vvprashanth

Woohoo... Got an invite too... Thanks very much to this forum... 
EOI submitted on 03rd july with 60points


----------



## shahzadkhk

Got my invitation at 0010 on Nov 1st.


----------



## Manii

Hi guys. 

Anyone got invitation in developer programmer with 60 pts???


----------



## findraj

Cyfrwow said:


> Just received the invitation for 189, 60 points submitted on July 18th. Thanks to this forum.


ANZCO? and EOI submitted date?


----------



## Cyfrwow

findraj said:


> ANZCO? and EOI submitted date?


Developer Programmer, July 18


----------



## Manii

Cyfrwow said:


> Developer Programmer, July 18


Congrats dear. how many pts u claim fr develpr prog??


----------



## vvprashanth

Manii said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Anyone got invitation in developer programmer with 60 pts???


I got it.. Dev Prog. 60 Points... EOI Submitted on 03/Jul/12


----------



## Arpitwaj

vvprashanth said:


> I got it.. Dev Prog. 60 Points... EOI Submitted on 03/Jul/12


Great. It means more n more 60s are invited in 189 !!


----------



## Manii

vvprashanth said:


> I got it.. Dev Prog. 60 Points... EOI Submitted on 03/Jul/12


many many congrats dear....


----------



## Waqar Hemani

What was the cut-off guys? The most latest i heard is 18 july. Anyone got after 18 july?


----------



## sameera207

*Congrats mate*



getsetgo said:


> yay!!! got invited for 189!!!!!!
> 
> Application developer : 65 points
> 
> 
> Although one silly doubt:
> You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by your family member.
> 
> why does it say nominated/sponsored by your family member???


Congrats getsetgo....

Seeing your timelines super fast invitation i guess.:clap2:

I also completed IELTS on the same day as yours 13 oct, but still awaiting ACS assessment results as i lodged it only recently. Seeing these succuess stories motivates me.

All the best for the rest of it.....


----------



## reehan

Seems the cutoff is 24th July.


----------



## faazi_khan

I ve submitted the EOI on 4th Oct 2012 for SA 190 with 65 points.

How long will it take for nomination / invitation ?


----------



## sameera207

faazi_khan said:


> I ve submitted the EOI on 4th Oct 2012 for SA 190 with 65 points.
> 
> How long will it take for nomination / invitation ?


I was thinking now that they are issuing invitations to 60 point holders applicants with 65 points get through in the next immediate round of invitations. But this case shows its not since then an invite should be issued on the Oct 15th round.

Could it be different to 190? Experts pls comment.


----------



## nav.mahajan

sameera207 said:


> I was thinking now that they are issuing invitations to 60 point holders applicants with 65 points get through in the next immediate round of invitations. But this case shows its not since then an invite should be issued on the Oct 15th round.
> 
> Could it be different to 190? Experts pls comment.


There are 2 occupation lists... SOL1 and SOl2...... SOL1 people are eligible for the 189 invite.... for the people in SOL2... they have get nominated by the state.... Then can apply through 190/489 route..... :ranger:


----------



## Ryl

reehan said:


> Seems the cutoff is 24th July.


Someone on another forum received an invite with 60 points - created EOI 5th July and submitted 8 Aug.


----------



## sameera207

nav.mahajan said:


> There are 2 occupation lists... SOL1 and SOl2...... SOL1 people are eligible for the 189 invite.... for the people in SOL2... they have get nominated by the state.... Then can apply through 190/489 route..... :ranger:


Hi,

Thanks for the response. But some in SOL1 apply for SS to expedite the process by increasing the points. I am wondering if thats the case with the scenario we discussed about then why no invite yet. May be is it a silly question, but i am not able to figure it out


----------



## AnneChristina

Congratulations to everyone who received an invitation! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## nav.mahajan

sameera207 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the response. But some in SOL1 apply for SS to expedite the process by increasing the points. I am wondering if thats the case with the scenario we discussed about then why no invite yet. May be is it a silly question, but i am not able to figure it out


When people apply for SS.... and SS is approved they get invite..... till the Time SS is not approved there will be no invite.....

Moreover, every state has a limit to allot invites in a month..... so if the SS is approved and state hasn't reached that limit they can invite the applicant..... otherwise person has to wait for the reallocation limit to state..... :ranger:


----------



## sameera207

nav.mahajan said:


> When people apply for SS.... and SS is approved they get invite..... till the Time SS is not approved there will be no invite.....
> 
> Moreover, every state has a limit to allot invites in a month..... so if the SS is approved and state hasn't reached that limit they can invite the applicant..... otherwise person has to wait for the reallocation limit to state..... :ranger:


Crystal clear. Thanks for clarifying mate


----------



## vvprashanth

AnneChristina said:


> Congratulations to everyone who received an invitation! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Thank you very much Anne!! Your predictions gave lot of hope in me getting an invitation!


----------



## Ryl

vvprashanth said:


> Thank you very much Anne!! Your predictions gave lot of hope in me getting an invitation!


Looking forward to more predictions for 60 pointers!:clap2:


----------



## brahmgupta

AnneChristina said:


> Congratulations to everyone who received an invitation! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Hi

Hope you can help me on this..

I am filing for NSW SS. While filling Form-2, do I need to circle last point 'Nomination/sponsorship at time of invitation'.. ?

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0013/24052/nsw_mig_form2_201207.pdf

After clearing this doubt I am all set to send my documents..


----------



## nav.mahajan

brahmgupta said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope you can help me on this..
> 
> I am filing for NSW SS. While filling Form-2, do I need to circle last point 'Nomination/sponsorship at time of invitation'.. ?
> 
> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0013/24052/nsw_mig_form2_201207.pdf
> 
> After clearing this doubt I am all set to send my documents..


You need to circle it brahm... this will add 5 points for you to get 60... to make to the diac threshold value... go ahead and send docs.... do send it through the fastest courier.. to be ahead in queue.... :boxing: :boxing:


----------



## superm

nav.mahajan said:


> When people apply for SS.... and SS is approved they get invite..... till the Time SS is not approved there will be no invite.....
> 
> Moreover, every state has a limit to allot invites in a month..... so if the SS is approved and state hasn't reached that limit they can invite the applicant..... otherwise person has to wait for the reallocation limit to state..... :ranger:


This means that it would have been better if one applies for both 189 and 190, to fasten up the process? 
Also, when two types of visa are applied - they both get processed in parallel, andonly when invite for one is received then other gets on hold, right?


----------



## nav.mahajan

superm said:


> This means that it would have been better if one applies for both 189 and 190, to fasten up the process?
> Also, when two types of visa are applied - they both get processed in parallel, andonly when invite for one is received then other gets on hold, right?


Let me correct you over here.... In EOI one can select the visa type 189/190/489 etc to become eligible to be invited for that visa subclass.... 

If a person gets invite for a particular visa sub class... then the EOI will not eligible to get another invite.... till the time first invite is not expired..... :ranger:


----------



## superm

nav.mahajan said:


> Let me correct you over here.... In EOI one can select the visa type 189/190/489 etc to become eligible to be invited for that visa subclass....
> 
> If a person gets invite for a particular visa sub class... then the EOI will not eligible to get another invite.... till the time first invite is not expired..... :ranger:


If I understood you correctly, that is exactly what I meant by 'only when invite for one is received then others gets on hold, right?'

Thanks for description though!

Basically wanted to know that if there's any harm in filling multiple visa types. 
If I, for instance have 65 points I would fill in 189 and 190 both and seeing the trend I would first get 189 invite as SS takes some time. When invite of 189 will come, 190 will get on hold at the stage it is in; and will only move fwd if 189 is rejected or something.


----------



## AnneChristina

Ryl said:


> Looking forward to more predictions for 60 pointers!:clap2:


Haha, thank you guys.  Not quite sure whether I should continue my predictions though, considering that I was completely wrong this time. I think the cut-off this time was Aug 6 or sth?

Am wondering whether I read the EoI summary graphs completely wrong or whether they may have invited more people. On the other hand I also did not account for EoIs that got suspended because people applied under 190... No idea, but def need a new report to adjust my data


----------



## linah

AnneChristina said:


> Haha, thank you guys.  Not quite sure whether I should continue my predictions though, considering that I was completely wrong this time. I think the cut-off this time was Aug 6 or sth?
> 
> Am wondering whether I read the EoI summary graphs completely wrong or whether they may have invited more people. On the other hand I also did not account for EoIs that got suspended because people applied under 190... No idea, but def need a new report to adjust my data


Hi AnneChristina,

Actually your prediction was quite accurate. As far as we know, the cut-off time seems to be 24th july. 

Apparently, there has been a mistake in the system, and the EOI time of creation has been considered as the date of effect, instead of the date of submission. That would explain that, in october 15th round, someone with EOI submitted in 13th july was invited. He had created the EOI 2nd july.

I agree with you, it is impossible to make predictions, we have no information at all. We don't even know the number of invites in november!


----------



## AnneChristina

linah said:


> Hi AnneChristina,
> 
> Actually your prediction was quite accurate. As far as we know, the cut-off time seems to be 24th july.
> 
> Apparently, there has been a mistake in the system, and the EOI time of creation has been considered as the date of effect, instead of the date of submission. That would explain that, in october 15th round, someone with EOI submitted in 13th july was invited. He had created the EOI 2nd july.
> 
> I agree with you, it is impossible to make predictions, we have no information at all. We don't even know the number of invites in november!


Hi Linah,
In the other threat http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/130731-invitations-01st-nov-2012-a-2.html get2gauri clearly said he got invited for 189 with an EoI date Jul 31. That's also his date of creation, so it must be valid. On p. 1 of that threat tarekelgaby also got an invite (EoI Aug 6) though he never confirmed the subclass, so not sure about that one. So cut-off was def Jul 31 or even later.
Also, it appears that they finally fixed the bug with the creation/ submission date 2 days ago. So this shouldn't have any impact anymore.
But you are right, without even knowing how many people they invited there is really no point in guessing dates anymore. Too bad; was looking forward to compare our next figures


----------



## satyams

Hi Folks

I am in a tricky situation. pls help

Yesterday i have received invitation for applying Visa - 189. In EOI, my status is 'Engaged' but later i got married which was not updated in EOI. Now i would like to make family visa for 189.

Is it possible to make application for family visa -189 and explain to CO the situation or i have lost the opportunity to use my invitation.

Guys please share your thoughts

Thanks
satyam Sadhu


----------



## subhadipbose

Friends and Seniors,
I have submitted my EOI for 190 and waiting for VIC SS but now I have joined a new company today. How should i proceed next ?
Should I :
1. Inform VIC about my job change and,
2. Update EOI in Skill Select....if so how to Update the EOI...do i need to resubmit the EOI after editing it or does it gets reflected automatically ??

Please help me out on this as it might further delay my processing


----------



## nav.mahajan

satyams said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I am in a tricky situation. pls help
> 
> Yesterday i have received invitation for applying Visa - 189. In EOI, my status is 'Engaged' but later i got married which was not updated in EOI. Now i would like to make family visa for 189.
> 
> Is it possible to make application for family visa -189 and explain to CO the situation or i have lost the opportunity to use my invitation.
> 
> Guys please share your thoughts
> 
> Thanks
> satyam Sadhu


You can apply on your behalf... N can add your better half letter on with Change in circumstances form.... So avail the option u hv.... N get ur family onboard later on....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## satyams

nav.mahajan said:


> You can apply on your behalf... N can add your better half letter on with Change in circumstances form.... So avail the option u hv.... N get ur family onboard later on....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum



Hi nav.mahajan

thanks for you input

One small doubt, i have not made my application yet, cant i include my spouse name at the time application itself. Change in circumstance comes into picture only when i lodged my application thereafter there is a change in status.

But in my case the status was changed between EOI submission date and invitation date. unfortunately i couldn't update my martial status. 

Hope i made clear to you. Please share ur opinion 

Thanks in advance
Satyam


----------



## ank

brahmgupta said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope you can help me on this..
> 
> I am filing for NSW SS. While filling Form-2, do I need to circle last point 'Nomination/sponsorship at time of invitation'.. ?
> 
> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0013/24052/nsw_mig_form2_201207.pdf
> 
> After clearing this doubt I am all set to send my documents..


Hi brahmgupta, I am also filling the documents for NSW SS. Could you please pm me your email id or phone number as I have few queries related to filling the docs. 

Thanks, 
Ank


----------



## rkv146

satyams said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I am in a tricky situation. pls help
> 
> Yesterday i have received invitation for applying Visa - 189. In EOI, my status is 'Engaged' but later i got married which was not updated in EOI. Now i would like to make family visa for 189.
> 
> Is it possible to make application for family visa -189 and explain to CO the situation or i have lost the opportunity to use my invitation.
> 
> Guys please share your thoughts
> 
> Thanks
> satyam Sadhu


ur CO, 

Hii You need to use form 1023 Change in Circumstances and send it to your CO.. It will be taken Care.. There will be nor problem. You Need to provide Marriage Certificate.
Regards
RK


----------



## brahmgupta

ank said:


> Hi brahmgupta, I am also filling the documents for NSW SS. Could you please pm me your email id or phone number as I have few queries related to filling the docs.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ank


Hi,

You can email me on [email protected] or can clarify on this forum.. I will prefer this forum as others can also give their input..


----------



## manofhonor

satyams said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I am in a tricky situation. pls help
> 
> Yesterday i have received invitation for applying Visa - 189. In EOI, my status is 'Engaged' but later i got married which was not updated in EOI. Now i would like to make family visa for 189.
> 
> Is it possible to make application for family visa -189 and explain to CO the situation or i have lost the opportunity to use my invitation.
> 
> Guys please share your thoughts
> 
> Thanks
> satyam Sadhu


Hello Satyam,
Unless one claims points for the spouse in EOI, including the family or relatives later or not is not relevant to EOI invitation process. EOI is not a visa application. Even if you did not include your eligible family members in your EOI, you can include them now in your visa application. 

I am 100% sure that you can include the family members and all eligible relatives when you lodge your visa application first time. However please make sure to include their names and all the details at the first time you lodge on-line. If you fail to do it at the first place, they will not allow you to add them later after the case officer is assigned.

Let me share my own experience. By mistake, I included my brothers and sisters as well as my parents to my 476 (recognized graduate) visa application when I lodged it the first time. Then when the case officer was assigned, he told me to show evidence that they all depend on me. And I told the case officer that it was a mistake when I filled form and my siblings are not planning to migrate. Then the case officer only asked me to fill a form saying that I provided wrong information by mistake. Then it was OK and after a week, I got the 476 visa.

So in your case, you will not lose anything by including your wife when you lodge your application. Even if she does not want to migrate later, the case officer will easily allow you to remove her. But if you do not include her from the first place in visa application, it is much much more difficult to include her later, especially when you and your wife are already married when you lodge your visa and you did not include her in the app.


----------



## manofhonor

AnneChristina said:


> Haha, thank you guys.  Not quite sure whether I should continue my predictions though, considering that I was completely wrong this time. I think the cut-off this time was Aug 6 or sth?
> 
> Am wondering whether I read the EoI summary graphs completely wrong or whether they may have invited more people. On the other hand I also did not account for EoIs that got suspended because people applied under 190... No idea, but def need a new report to adjust my data


Thank you very much Anne. Your predictions were quite encouraging for us when all 60 pointers were quite frustrated till last month. Since there was a bug in skillselect, their previous reports in July and Aug might also be wrong. I think that due to the bug, the software also counted those who only created EOIs as those who submitted and hence reports mentioned larger number of successfully submitted EOIs than it actually existed, because it was also counting "creation" as "successful submission". So I think your predictions were affected by the bug, otherwise your statistics was amazingly accurate  Thank you!


----------



## AnneChristina

manofhonor said:


> Thank you very much Anne. Your predictions were quite encouraging for us when all 60 pointers were quite frustrated till last month. Since there was a bug in skillselect, their previous reports in July and Aug might also be wrong. I think that due to the bug, the software also counted those who only created EOIs as those who submitted and hence reports mentioned larger number of successfully submitted EOIs than it actually existed, because it was also counting "creation" as "successful submission". So I think your predictions were affected by the bug, otherwise your statistics was amazingly accurate  Thank you!


Thank you manofhonor! You are completely right that the bug may have caused some discrepancies. Additionally I'm also wondering how updated EoIs are reported?! Those may cause further differences.
Hopefully DIAC will start reporting total EoIs in the system rather than new EoIs created; that would make things so much easier. Well, let's see what they come up with next...


----------



## sandeep2202

I have applied for NSW state sponsorship on 25/10/2012 and waiting for any acknowledgment or receipt.

I want to know if any one on this forum has applied for state sponsorship and received the acknowledgment and invoice.

Also how much time they took in sending the Ack and invoice.


----------



## VolatileVortex

sandeep2202 said:


> I have applied for NSW state sponsorship on 25/10/2012 and waiting for any acknowledgment or receipt.
> 
> I want to know if any one on this forum has applied for state sponsorship and received the acknowledgment and invoice.
> 
> Also how much time they took in sending the Ack and invoice.



Sandeep - pls see my timeline..I am also awaiting acknowledgement. Did your courier REACH NSW on 25th?


----------



## sandeep2202

VolatileVortex said:


> Sandeep - pls see my timeline..I am also awaiting acknowledgement. Did your courier REACH NSW on 25th?


I am in Sydney so i have submitted my application in person in the office on 25/10/2012.

Somewhere in other forum I came to know that they have sent the Ack and invoice within 1 -2 days so I was a bit worried.

Today again I went to their office to inquire about the status of my application but they told that wait for another 1 week and then call the number given on site to get the update.

I am not sure why they are taking that much time to just send the Ack.


----------



## VolatileVortex

sandeep2202 said:


> I am in Sydney i have submitted my application in person in the office on 25/10/2012.
> 
> Somewhere in other forum I came to know that they have sent the Ack and invoice with 1 -2 days so I was a bit worried.
> 
> Today again I went to their office ti inquire about the status of my application but they told that wait for another 1 week and then call the number given on site to get the update.
> 
> I am not sure why they are taking that much time to just send the Ack.


Ok so the date they received it was 25th but still no ack...mine was 30th. The good thing for you is that atleast you know it IS with them. I have to depend on the DHL tracker for that. I know that most likely it is with them as per the tracker but you never know


----------



## nav.mahajan

sandeep2202 said:


> I am in Sydney so i have submitted my application in person in the office on 25/10/2012.
> 
> Somewhere in other forum I came to know that they have sent the Ack and invoice within 1 -2 days so I was a bit worried.
> 
> Today again I went to their office to inquire about the status of my application but they told that wait for another 1 week and then call the number given on site to get the update.
> 
> I am not sure why they are taking that much time to just send the Ack.


They have told me that their office inundated with a lot of SS application... they don't dat much work force to give immediate attention to applications..... but they have told me to stay hopeful.... may be you get ACk and approval on the same dates.... :ranger:


----------



## sandeep2202

nav.mahajan said:


> They have told me that their office inundated with a lot of SS application... they don't dat much work force to give immediate attention to applications..... but they have told me to stay hopeful.... may be you get ACk and approval on the same dates.... :ranger:


Thanks nav.mahajan for boosting my moral. 

I will wait for another one week and then will ring them.


----------



## nav.mahajan

sandeep2202 said:


> Thanks nav.mahajan for boosting my moral.
> 
> I will wait for another one week and then will ring them.


Do update the people on forum about your conversation with NSW....


----------



## reehan

Guys
Skillselect has posted new information about Nov invitations. They have increased invitations to 1400 for 189. All the best to all


----------



## Ghostride

Yeah best luck to all!!! Hopefully the mid november invitations cover all the september applicants atleast.


----------



## reehan

Amazingly they have removed eoi summary reports for July n august


----------



## reehan

Occupation ceilings are yet to update as well.


----------



## Ghostride

Yes not only have they removed the eoi summaries but also no mention abt september n october activity summary or amt of EOIs received in both months.
How can we deduce what the cut-off dates were there for the last invitation round from the given information? Any guesses?


----------



## Ryl

Anyone here with 60 points and EOI submitted in Aug who has NOT received an invite? If we know which date has no invite, then we can narrow down the cut-off date.

We do know someone who submitted on 8 Aug has an invite.


----------



## reehan

Please also share cut off date along with submission date


----------



## Ghostride

Besides knowing the cutoff dates, what would help our cause would be knowing the numbr of eois submitted in aug n sept. If everyone who has submitted in aug n still waitin an invitation, share their date of effect, it would be really great... Thx every1


----------



## Kart

Hi Everyone,

EOI Creation Date - 2nd July 2012

EOI Date of Effect - 31 August 2012

Subclass - 189 (60 Points)

ANZSCO code - 2613

INvitation - Waiting for the Invite


----------



## Kart

Hello Everyone,

Please share your EOI Submission dates along with your Subclass and ANZSCO code it will be really helpful in guessing when exactly will each one of us in this forum will get an invite.


----------



## Ghostride

Thx kart. My details are as below:
EOI creation & submission: 16th September
ANZSCO: 263111

Can others chip in as well. Thx.


----------



## Ghostride

Sorry, subclass: 189 
Points: 60


----------



## samamun001

EOI Creation Date - 11th July 2012

EOI Date of Effect - 8 September 2012

Subclass - 189 (60 Points)

ANZSCO code - 261313

Invitation - Waiting


----------



## Kart

Hello Everyone,

I have a query regarding claiming points for my qualification.

I am from India and i have completed my Bachelor of Engineering in Computer science also i have done my Masters Degree in Software Systems.

I got assessed my bachelors as well as Masters Degree from ACS. The ACS results letter states as given below:

*Your Master of Science Software Systems has been assessed as comparable to an AQF doctoral degree with a major in computing

Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing*

My ANZSCO code :261313

So while claiming points for my qualilfication do i claim for my MASTERs or for my Bachelor degree. So will it be 15(Bachelor Degree)/20 (Masters Degree)

Please help me in getting this issue resolved.


----------



## Ghostride

Hi kart, there are no differences in the points that u can claim for masters n bachelors. Both of them only get 15 pts. Only a PhD gets 20.


----------



## nav.mahajan

Hi All,

i had made this sheet for the EOI club... You can promote this sheet... and if people will fill info in this... we can deduce the stuff... here is the link..

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdDdTV09uMWNHWmRkbHlaLUQ0M0Z3WlE#gid=0


----------



## hellraiser

HI All,
I have a question . Job code too matters in invitation round ?? Asking the question as I had submitted my EOI on 06 Oct 2012 with 60 points . Today when the reports for Oct 2012 got published I can see that in 15 Oct round Visa date of effect for Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) is 14/10/2012 23.06 pm . So ideally an invite should have come for me as I have 60 pts but it dint. Please correct me if my understanding is wrong.

Thanks and Regards,
Hellraiser


----------



## Kart

Hi Ghost ride,

ACS assessed my qualification and stated that my degree is comparable to AQF doctoral degree.

My question is that am i not suppose to claim points based on my assessment? 

My understanding is that we have to claim points for Work experience and Qualification only based on ACS Assessement results.

Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Ghostride

Sorry kart, but as far as I am aware you can only claim points for educational degree you achieved. And it is hard to believe that a masters degree could be equivalent to PhD. But then again I may be wrong. Probably some senior members can shed some light.


----------



## Ghostride

Yes you can definitely claim points for work experience though.


----------



## AnneChristina

manofhonor said:


> Thank you very much Anne. Your predictions were quite encouraging for us when all 60 pointers were quite frustrated till last month. Since there was a bug in skillselect, their previous reports in July and Aug might also be wrong. I think that due to the bug, the software also counted those who only created EOIs as those who submitted and hence reports mentioned larger number of successfully submitted EOIs than it actually existed, because it was also counting "creation" as "successful submission". So I think your predictions were affected by the bug, otherwise your statistics was amazingly accurate  Thank you!


Yeyy! Mystery resolved! They invited 1,400 people   
So I guess the next cut-off should be around Oct 2nd.


----------



## Kart

Hi AnneChristina,

I hope you have read my post.

Could you please help to me to understand how the points are calculated ? I am bit confused and worried now 

Thanks in advance


----------



## silentPrayers

Ryl said:


> Anyone here with 60 points and EOI submitted in Aug who has NOT received an invite? If we know which date has no invite, then we can narrow down the cut-off date.
> 
> We do know someone who submitted on 8 Aug has an invite.


I have submitted EOI with 60 points on 10th August for visa subclass 189 and am still waiting for the invitation. Hope 15th November brings good news to me and all other friends waiting...
Best of luck to all


----------



## Ghostride

Fingers crossed Anne, may your prediction be true come november 15....


----------



## AnneChristina

Kart said:


> Hi AnneChristina,
> 
> I hope you have read my post.
> 
> Could you please help to me to understand how the points are calculated ? I am bit confused and worried now
> 
> Thanks in advance


I would def NOT claim points for a doctoral degree, but only the 15 points for Bachelor's/ Master's. I totally agree with ghostride; a Master's is just not equivalent to a Doctoral degree, and regardless of ACS's assessment I think DIAC would prob reject your application due to wrong claims.


----------



## hellraiser

Hi Anne /Nav.mahajan,
Can you please let me know if my understanding is correct ?



hellraiser said:


> HI All,
> I have a question . Job code too matters in invitation round ?? Asking the question as I had submitted my EOI on 06 Oct 2012 with 60 points . Today when the reports for Oct 2012 got published I can see that in 15 Oct round Visa date of effect for Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) is 14/10/2012 23.06 pm . So ideally an invite should have come for me as I have 60 pts but it dint. Please correct me if my understanding is wrong.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Hellraiser


----------



## AnneChristina

hellraiser said:


> HI All,
> I have a question . Job code too matters in invitation round ?? Asking the question as I had submitted my EOI on 06 Oct 2012 with 60 points . Today when the reports for Oct 2012 got published I can see that in 15 Oct round Visa date of effect for Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) is 14/10/2012 23.06 pm . So ideally an invite should have come for me as I have 60 pts but it dint. Please correct me if my understanding is wrong.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Hellraiser


The reports are wrong (as they usually are ). The reported cut-off Oct 14 reflects the last received EoI that got an invite, though it's not the one with 60 points; flaw in the reports...


----------



## AnneChristina

silentPrayers said:


> I have submitted EOI with 60 points on 10th August for visa subclass 189 and am still waiting for the invitation. Hope 15th November brings good news to me and all other friends waiting...
> Best of luck to all


No doubt about it. Won't even wish you good luck


----------



## hellraiser

Thanks Anne for clearing my doubt. what do you predict for sub class 489 when can i expect a invite :confused2: Asking as many have mentioned about your prediction turning true :clap2:

Thanks 
Hellraiser



AnneChristina said:


> The reports are wrong (as they usually are ). The reported cut-off Oct 14 reflects the last received EoI that got an invite, though it's not the one with 60 points; flaw in the reports...


----------



## mandanapu

Hi

I applied for NSW SS today with 60 points. I've over all 6 yrs work experience and in that I've 2.8 yrs Australian work experience. My job code is 261313.

On what basis they will issue state sponsorship and how long will it takes? Do they have any quota for SS?

Pls guide me if any one have proper info

Thanks
Naresh


----------



## AnneChristina

hellraiser said:


> Thanks Anne for clearing my doubt. what do you predict for sub class 489 when can i expect a invite :confused2: Asking as many have mentioned about your prediction turning true :clap2:
> 
> Thanks
> Hellraiser


Sorry, I have really no idea. As they have removed the EoI summary reports I am not able to reproduce necessary data to make such a forecast. However, considering that historically dates for 489 have moved quicker than for 189 you might very well receive an invitation in the next round. Otherwise def by Dec 1st.


----------



## mandanapu

mandanapu said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for NSW SS today with 60 points. I've over all 6 yrs work experience and in that I've 2.8 yrs Australian work experience. My job code is 261313.
> 
> On what basis they will issue state sponsorship and how long will it takes? Do they have any quota for SS?
> 
> Pls guide me if any one have proper info
> 
> Thanks
> Naresh


----------



## AnneChristina

mandanapu said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for NSW SS today with 60 points. I've over all 6 yrs work experience and in that I've 2.8 yrs Australian work experience. My job code is 261313.
> 
> On what basis they will issue state sponsorship and how long will it takes? Do they have any quota for SS?
> 
> Pls guide me if any one have proper info
> 
> Thanks
> Naresh


The quickest response from NSW that I have seen on this forum was 10 days. It may take up to 4 weeks though. No idea about your other queries.


----------



## hellraiser

No need to be sorry anne. The info provided by you have relaxed me a lot as I was thinking that I have some issues in my EOI hence system dint send an invite and submitting again will put me in the end of the Q. Thanks again for info 



AnneChristina said:


> Sorry, I have really no idea. As they have removed the EoI summary reports I am not able to reproduce necessary data to make such a forecast. However, considering that historically dates for 489 have moved quicker than for 189 you might very well receive an invitation in the next round. Otherwise def by Dec 1st.


----------



## sandeep2202

mandanapu said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for NSW SS today with 60 points. I've over all 6 yrs work experience and in that I've 2.8 yrs Australian work experience. My job code is 261313.
> 
> On what basis they will issue state sponsorship and how long will it takes? Do they have any quota for SS?
> 
> Pls guide me if any one have proper info
> 
> Thanks
> Naresh


Hi Naresh,

When you have applied for the NSW SS and from where? Is it from India or from AUS itself.

They are giving a timeline of 3-4 weeks for processing the application. Although they have not given any capping for individual skills from SOL list but hopefully it will not reach to ceiling in next 2-4 months. 

Plz update the status if you receive any communication from NSW for the SS. Let me know if you have received any Ack for the app.

Thanks


----------



## mandanapu

sandeep2202 said:


> Hi Naresh,
> 
> When you have applied for the NSW SS and from where? Is it from India or from AUS itself.
> 
> They are giving a timeline of 3-4 weeks for processing the application. Although they have not given any capping for individual skills from SOL list but hopefully it will not reach to ceiling in next 2-4 months.
> 
> Plz update the status if you receive any communication from NSW for the SS. Let me know if you have received any Ack for the app.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Sandeep, 

Thanks for ur reply. I applied from India. 

Certainly I'll post here if I get any updates


----------



## mandanapu

AnneChristina said:


> The quickest response from NSW that I have seen on this forum was 10 days. It may take up to 4 weeks though. No idea about your other queries.


Thanks a lot Anne.


----------



## sam18

Hi Everyone,

EOI Creation Date - 13th August 2012

EOI Date of Effect - 14 August 2012

Subclass - 189 (60 Points)

ANZSCO code - 2611- Business Analyst

Invitation - ?????


----------



## sam18

AnneChristina said:


> Yeyy! Mystery resolved! They invited 1,400 people
> So I guess the next cut-off should be around Oct 2nd.


Hi AnneChristina, I am new to these forum. I have a doubt, I would be happy if you could clear it. My information is as follow:-
Hi Everyone,

EOI Creation Date - 13th August 2012

EOI Date of Effect - 14 August 2012

Subclass - 189 (60 Points)

ANZSCO code - 2611- Business Analyst

Invitation - ????? 
The doubt is that, although I created and submitted my EOI on 13th August, I did some changes in my date of birth and name on 14th August 2012. The "date of effect" on my EOI's first page shows 14th August. Later on I thought of adding 190 subclass for more chances and updated it on 02 september 2012. I did not do any change for 189 subclass (for which I already claimed 60 points). When I open "VIEW EOI" the date Submitted shows 2 September 2012. What are my chances of getting an Invite?? Please help.....


----------



## AnneChristina

sam18 said:


> Hi AnneChristina, I am new to these forum. I have a doubt, I would be happy if you could clear it. My information is as follow:-
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> EOI Creation Date - 13th August 2012
> 
> EOI Date of Effect - 14 August 2012
> 
> Subclass - 189 (60 Points)
> 
> ANZSCO code - 2611- Business Analyst
> 
> Invitation - ?????
> The doubt is that, although I created and submitted my EOI on 13th August, I did some changes in my date of birth and name on 14th August 2012. The "date of effect" on my EOI's first page shows 14th August. Later on I thought of adding 190 subclass for more chances and updated it on 02 september 2012. I did not do any change for 189 subclass (for which I already claimed 60 points). When I open "VIEW EOI" the date Submitted shows 2 September 2012. What are my chances of getting an Invite?? Please help.....


Hi Sam,
welcome to this forum. There have been quite some issues with the effective date in the past, so not quite sure whether all issues have been resolved. Theoretically you should have 2 dates of effect, Aug 13 (189) and Sep 02 (190). However, it really doesn't matter, because with the increased invitation level you will most certainly receive an invitation in the next round, even if the system uses Sep 02 for your 189.


----------



## sam18

Anne:
Thank you so much for the quick reply. I will keep my fingers crossed till then...


----------



## Arpitwaj

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Sam,
> welcome to this forum. There have been quite some issues with the effective date in the past, so not quite sure whether all issues have been resolved. Theoretically you should have 2 dates of effect, Aug 13 (189) and Sep 02 (190). However, it really doesn't matter, because with the increased invitation level you will most certainly receive an invitation in the next round, even if the system uses Sep 02 for your 189.


3000 invites a sharp increase. sure that wasnt considered in your earlier projections. Still alot of doubts on no. of Eoi they shown received at there end .


----------



## AnneChristina

Arpitwaj said:


> 3000 invites a sharp increase. sure that wasnt considered in your earlier projections. Still alot of doubts on no. of Eoi they shown received at there end .


Right, I hadn't considered another increase in invites. i was so confused when my last prediction was completely off, but once I adjusted it for the higher invites it was actually quite accurate (off by 2 days).

It really surprises me though; with the increased level they will have invited everyone by Dec 1st or Dec 15, and then they will only have about 600 new EoIs to invite each round. There is really a significant shortage in applicants.

It's really great for all applicants though; people who apply in Dec could be invited immediately, have a CO within a month and then hopefully have the visa shortly after. Great improvement to the process which often took more than 1 year in the past!


----------



## subhadipbose

Friends and Seniors,
I have submitted my EOI for 190 and waiting for VIC SS but now I have joined a new company today. How should i proceed next ?
Should I :
1. Inform VIC about my job change and,
2. Update EOI in Skill Select....if so how to Update the EOI...do i need to resubmit the EOI after editing it or does it gets reflected automatically ??

Please help me out on this as it might further delay my processing


----------



## Ryl

silentPrayers said:


> I have submitted EOI with 60 points on 10th August for visa subclass 189 and am still waiting for the invitation. Hope 15th November brings good news to me and all other friends waiting...
> Best of luck to all


Thanks, silentPrayers. So the cut-off for 1 Nov is 8 Aug or 9 Aug. You should receive an invite on 15 Nov, just 12 more days to go


----------



## iibit

Ryl said:


> Anyone here with 60 points and EOI submitted in Aug who has NOT received an invite? If we know which date has no invite, then we can narrow down the cut-off date.
> 
> We do know someone who submitted on 8 Aug has an invite.


hi RYL, i submitted mine on 12th august(2211,general accountant). still waiting for invitation


----------



## Manii

mandanapu said:


> Hi Sandeep,
> 
> Thanks for ur reply. I applied from India.
> 
> Certainly I'll post here if I get any updates


I applied for nsw ss on 24 oct from sydney. still waiting fr ack. I contacted them nd they said they got heaps of app i last 2 weeks nd they nt abl to sort out. So i ll get reply in nxt week. I think they ll send my result directly widot ny ack.


----------



## Manii

iibit said:


> hi RYL, i submitted mine on 12th august(2211,general accountant). still waiting for invitation


Hi i hav submittd mine on 15 aug developer pro with 60 pts...


----------



## Manii

sandeep2202 said:


> Thanks nav.mahajan for boosting my moral.
> 
> I will wait for another one week and then will ring them.


Hi sandeep. Wts ur occupation. I hav submitted my app on 24 still waiting fr reply. I m also frm syd.


----------



## Ghostride

Does anyone know if DIAC ever released the report showing number of EOIs submitted in the month of august?


----------



## sandeep2202

Manii said:


> Hi sandeep. Wts ur occupation. I hav submitted my app on 24 still waiting fr reply. I m also frm syd.


Hi Manii,

My occupation is Software Engineer (261313) and I have also submitted my NSW SS app on 25/10/2012.

It seems now no one is getting the Ack now and reason is that, they already have a lot of apps to sort out and they are short of resources.

I guess that We have to wait for their reply for next 1-2 week.


----------



## AnneChristina

Ghostride said:


> Does anyone know if DIAC ever released the report showing number of EOIs submitted in the month of august?


Yes, but there were a lot of errors in that report...


----------



## Ghostride

AnneChristina said:


> Yes, but there were a lot of errors in that report...


Oh... How many EOIs do u think would have been submitted in August for 60 points?


----------



## AnneChristina

Ghostride said:


> Oh... How many EOIs do u think would have been submitted in August for 60 points?


I think there were around 600 + approx. 525 with 65+ points.


----------



## AnneChristina

AnneChristina said:


> I think there were around 600 + approx. 525 with 65+ points.


Btw, I made some small adjustments to my figures to reflect the 8-Aug cut-off for the Nov 1st round. This moved the next forecast back by a few days, i.e. Oct 5th...


----------



## Ghostride

Well if the nxt invitation cut off goes as far as 01oct then i should get an invitation. Fingers crossed.

What really is annoying is DIAC's failure to release reports for september. That should reveal a lot. I mean if we can see a breakdown of no of 60ers EOIs received in Aug, sept n oct


----------



## AnneChristina

Ghostride said:


> Well if the nxt invitation cut off goes as far as 01oct then i should get an invitation. Fingers crossed.
> 
> What really is annoying is DIAC's failure to release reports for september. That should reveal a lot. I mean if we can see a breakdown of no of 60ers EOIs received in Aug, sept n oct


Good luck then 

Well, I think in the first months they have not really figured out how to account for people who lodged multiple EoIs and people who updated their EoIs. The old system (EoI score spread) was just not well suited for these situations.

They could make it easier on themselves if they just reported the EoIs in the system at a specific date, e.g. Oct 30 rather than providing a summary for the month of Oct, but anyways... for now they first need to make sure that all the bugs which actually affect the invitation & application process are fixed; maybe they'll work on improving the reporting process at a later time then...


----------



## mandanapu

Manii said:


> I applied for nsw ss on 24 oct from sydney. still waiting fr ack. I contacted them nd they said they got heaps of app i last 2 weeks nd they nt abl to sort out. So i ll get reply in nxt week. I think they ll send my result directly widot ny ack.


Thanks mani for ur reply. Pls lemme knw if u get ur SS


----------



## Ghostride

AnneChristina said:


> Good luck then
> 
> Well, I think in the first months they have not really figured out how to account for people who lodged multiple EoIs and people who updated their EoIs. The old system (EoI score spread) was just not well suited for these situations.
> 
> They could make it easier on themselves if they just reported the EoIs in the system at a specific date, e.g. Oct 30 rather than providing a summary for the month of Oct, but anyways... for now they first need to make sure that all the bugs which actually affect the invitation & application process are fixed; maybe they'll work on improving the reporting process at a later time then...


Yeah they've definitely got their hands full, thats for sure.


----------



## Ghostride

AnneChristina said:


> Good luck then
> 
> Well, I think in the first months they have not really figured out how to account for people who lodged multiple EoIs and people who updated their EoIs. The old system (EoI score spread) was just not well suited for these situations.
> 
> They could make it easier on themselves if they just reported the EoIs in the system at a specific date, e.g. Oct 30 rather than providing a summary for the month of Oct, but anyways... for now they first need to make sure that all the bugs which actually affect the invitation & application process are fixed; maybe they'll work on improving the reporting process at a later time then...


Yeah they've definitely got their hands full, thats for sure.


----------



## Ghostride

AnneChristina said:


> Good luck then
> 
> Well, I think in the first months they have not really figured out how to account for people who lodged multiple EoIs and people who updated their EoIs. The old system (EoI score spread) was just not well suited for these situations.
> 
> They could make it easier on themselves if they just reported the EoIs in the system at a specific date, e.g. Oct 30 rather than providing a summary for the month of Oct, but anyways... for now they first need to make sure that all the bugs which actually affect the invitation & application process are fixed; maybe they'll work on improving the reporting process at a later time then...


Yeah they've definitely got their hands full, thats for sure.


----------



## Ryl

iibit said:


> hi RYL, i submitted mine on 12th august(2211,general accountant). still waiting for invitation


Thanks, iibit. It seems the cut off for 1 Nov is around 8 Aug, so you should get your invite on 15 Nov


----------



## Ryl

AnneChristina said:


> Btw, I made some small adjustments to my figures to reflect the 8-Aug cut-off for the Nov 1st round. This moved the next forecast back by a few days, i.e. Oct 5th...


Hi Anne,

Based on the info you have now, what would be your forecast for 1 Dec?


----------



## AnneChristina

Ryl said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> Based on the info you have now, what would be your forecast for 1 Dec?


Nov 15 round: Cut-off Oct 5
Dec 01 round: Cut-off Nov 30 (i.e. everybody gets invited :clap2

Fingers crossed... I adjusted my numbers to be a bit more favourable


----------



## nav.mahajan

AnneChristina said:


> Nov 15 round: Cut-off Oct 5
> Dec 01 round: Cut-off Nov 30 (i.e. everybody gets invited :clap2
> 
> Fingers crossed... I adjusted my numbers to be a bit more favourable


I think Anne... For Nov 15 it will be up to Sep... Not Oct... N dec it will be Oct....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## AnneChristina

nav.mahajan said:


> I think Anne... For Nov 15 it will be up to Sep... Not Oct... N dec it will be Oct....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


haha, well, as I said, Oct 5 might be a bit optimistic, though I def expect to see a date between Oct 1 and Oct 5. Let's see...


----------



## boy0280

HI All,
I have a question. is Job code too matters in invitation round ?? 

According to the report:

Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	Point: 60	Cut off time: 14/10/2012 23.11 pm

However, I submitted EOI on 26th Aug with 60 points and still waiting for invitation??

I am thinking the Job code is a factor, or that system has a huge bug... My job code is Solicitor - 271311 (only 7 invitations were given out on 15th Oct for this occupation......... )

Anyone knows any answer to this question???

Thanks Ben


----------



## AnneChristina

boy0280 said:


> HI All,
> I have a question. is Job code too matters in invitation round ??
> 
> According to the report:
> 
> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	Point: 60	Cut off time: 14/10/2012 23.11 pm
> 
> However, I submitted EOI on 26th Aug with 60 points and still waiting for invitation??
> 
> I am thinking the Job code is a factor, or that system has a huge bug... My job code is Solicitor - 271311 (only 7 invitations were given out on 15th Oct for this occupation......... )
> 
> Anyone knows any answer to this question???
> 
> Thanks Ben


The reports are incorrect. The actual cut-off was approx July 1st in the Oct 15 round, and Aug 8th in the Nov 1st round. Job codes have no effect. You should receive an invitation in the next round.


----------



## boy0280

AnneChristina said:


> The reports are incorrect. The actual cut-off was approx July 1st in the Oct 15 round, and Aug 8th in the Nov 1st round. Job codes have no effect. You should receive an invitation in the next round.



:clap2: WOW! really? sounds really promising


----------



## Manii

sandeep2202 said:


> Hi Manii,
> 
> My occupation is Software Engineer (261313) and I have also submitted my NSW SS app on 25/10/2012.
> 
> It seems now no one is getting the Ack now and reason is that, they already have a lot of apps to sort out and they are short of resources.
> 
> I guess that We have to wait for their reply for next 1-2 week.


Yes u ri8 sandeep. i think we ll get our reslt this week.


----------



## askumar

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Sam,
> welcome to this forum. There have been quite some issues with the effective date in the past, so not quite sure whether all issues have been resolved. Theoretically you should have 2 dates of effect, Aug 13 (189) and Sep 02 (190). However, it really doesn't matter, because with the increased invitation level you will most certainly receive an invitation in the next round, even if the system uses Sep 02 for your 189.


Hello Anne,

Though am a newbie here... i used to analyze ur predictions and posts..... Can you please clarify or guess my chances in Nov 15 invitations....

Date of Effect -16-Sep-2012
Date of Submission - Nov 1 -2012

I have 60 points... Software Engineer

Regards,
Kumar


----------



## AnneChristina

askumar said:


> Hello Anne,
> 
> Though am a newbie here... i used to analyze ur predictions and posts..... Can you please clarify or guess my chances in Nov 15 invitations....
> 
> Date of Effect -16-Sep-2012
> Date of Submission - Nov 1 -2012
> 
> I have 60 points... Software Engineer
> 
> Regards,
> Kumar


Hi Kumar,
generally you should be invited in accordance to your date of effect, which would mean you should get an invitation in the next round (Nov 15). However, there have been quite some issues with the effective date/ submission date in the past; it appears everything got fixed end of Oct but I am not 100%ly sure. If they use your submission date instead of the effective date then you should receive an invitation Dec 1st.


----------



## jeevi

AnneChristina said:


> The reports are incorrect. The actual cut-off was approx July 1st in the Oct 15 round, and Aug 8th in the Nov 1st round. Job codes have no effect. You should receive an invitation in the next round.


hi i think the report is right ,its just that we are reading it the wrong way.The lowest point invited is 60,but Cut off time: 14/10/2012 23.11 pm could belong to somebody with a higher score.


----------



## Kart

AnneChristina said:


> I would def NOT claim points for a doctoral degree, but only the 15 points for Bachelor's/ Master's. I totally agree with ghostride; a Master's is just not equivalent to a Doctoral degree, and regardless of ACS's assessment I think DIAC would prob reject your application due to wrong claims.


Hi Anne,

Thanks a ton for your advice. You are really doing a great job in this forum.

I have updated my qualification claims and suspended my EOI presently as i have only 55 points.Meantime I have applied ACS 2nd time (completed 8 years) so that i can claim full points for my experience.

I am expecting my results by end of Nov. Also i am confused what to do with EOI after receiving my positive assessment. Here are my EOI details.

EOI Creation Date - 2nd July 2012

EOI Date of Effect - 31 August 2012

Updated and Suspended - 02 Nov 2012

My questions are, 

1. After receiving a positive assessment , Do i need to submit a New EOI claiming 60 points or Can i update the existing EOI ?

2. If i update my existing EOI , wouldn't there be a issue that i have submitted a EOI claiming 55 points without ACS assessment?

3.If i am submitting a new EOI (intended to submit on Dec 1st week), when can i expect the invite.

Senior expats please help me ..

Thanks


----------



## jasveer87

*confused*

Hi guys,
Can someone please tell me how to check the processing of your online lodged application for 189 visa?
Because my immigration agent lodged my file and i have that trn number but when i am trying to fill the details,it is showing service temporarily unavailable! 
I am confused whether i am doing it in right way?
I will appreciate ig someone can guide me so that i can get more details from my agent.
Thank you.


----------



## sandeep2202

Kart said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> Thanks a ton for your advice. You are really doing a great job in this forum.
> 
> I have updated my qualification claims and suspended my EOI presently as i have only 55 points.Meantime I have applied ACS 2nd time (completed 8 years) so that i can claim full points for my experience.
> 
> I am expecting my results by end of Nov. Also i am confused what to do with EOI after receiving my positive assessment. Here are my EOI details.
> 
> EOI Creation Date - 2nd July 2012
> 
> EOI Date of Effect - 31 August 2012
> 
> Updated and Suspended - 02 Nov 2012
> 
> My questions are,
> 
> 1. After receiving a positive assessment , Do i need to submit a New EOI claiming 60 points or Can i update the existing EOI ?
> 
> 2. If i update my existing EOI , wouldn't there be a issue that i have submitted a EOI claiming 55 points without ACS assessment?
> 
> 3.If i am submitting a new EOI (intended to submit on Dec 1st week), when can i expect the invite.
> 
> Senior expats please help me ..
> 
> Thanks


Hi Kart,

For claiming extra points for your extended experience, you do not require to go for a new ACS assesment process. The previous ACS assesment is also valid even if it was done for less than 8 yrs.

ACS provides the skill validation along with the experience details that you claimed but at the end DIAC will calculate all your claimed points including for your experience. 

If you are able to claim 5 extra points for completing 8 years experience then you can directly update this in your previous EOI itself. When DIAC will ask you for documents, you can provide old ACS with proof of extra gained experience which you gained after last ACS was done. It may be your salary slips or income tax filing details for extended period.


----------



## bodhisattva

I wanted to ask few seniors regarding getting one doubt clear....long back people had to apply for PR within 6 months of graduation or else they would not get 5 points for 2 yr study in OZ...or if they are not on valid visa..or i maybe be totally wrong..here is the question ...if u have studied for 2 yrs and not on an valid visa ( i did not take 485 visa this july) you still get those 5 points for your study rite...one friend is scaring me ...on an another forum an MARN agent to a similar query had said u shall get it even if u did it 10 years back but there was no mention of current valid visa or not...here i called an old immigration agent ..he said u should get it ...but thought shall ask here ..please help


----------



## ShariqQamar

jasveer87 said:


> Hi guys,
> Can someone please tell me how to check the processing of your online lodged application for 189 visa?
> Because my immigration agent lodged my file and i have that trn number but when i am trying to fill the details,it is showing service temporarily unavailable!
> I am confused whether i am doing it in right way?
> I will appreciate ig someone can guide me so that i can get more details from my agent.
> Thank you.


Try to refresh the page and log in after a while.


----------



## Kart

sandeep2202 said:


> Hi Kart,
> 
> For claiming extra points for your extended experience, you do not require to go for a new ACS assesment process. The previous ACS assesment is also valid even if it was done for less than 8 yrs.
> 
> ACS provides the skill validation along with the experience details that you claimed but at the end DIAC will calculate all your claimed points including for your experience.
> 
> If you are able to claim 5 extra points for completing 8 years experience then you can directly update this in your previous EOI itself. When DIAC will ask you for documents, you can provide old ACS with proof of extra gained experience which you gained after last ACS was done. It may be your salary slips or income tax filing details for extended period.


Thanks sandeep.

I have changed my employer recently. I complete 8 years only if i include my new employment.

That's why i am going for new assessment.

Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## nav.mahajan

Kart said:


> Thanks sandeep.
> 
> I have changed my employer recently. I complete 8 years only if i include my new employment.
> 
> That's why i am going for new assessment.
> 
> Correct me if i am wrong.


If the employer is changed and you want points and that job to be included then you have to get it re-assessed.... it might not take much time.... :ranger:


----------



## reehan

Hi Guys,
I am a priority 5 applicant with 175 subclass applied in Jan 2009. Recently i am able to score 7 in IELTS and now I claim 70 points. Can i convert my 175 application into 189 without paying visa fee again? Will DIAC consider same old application and process it as 189 application? Senior expats, please advise!


----------



## Ghostride

reehan said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am a priority 5 applicant with 175 subclass applied in Jan 2009. Recently i am able to score 7 in IELTS and now I claim 70 points. Can i convert my 175 application into 189 without paying visa fee again? Will DIAC consider same old application and process it as 189 application? Senior expats, please advise!


Hi reehan, although i m no senior expat, i dont think ur chances of getting fees converted to 189 visa are good. I may be wrong, but as 175 & 189 are 2 different applications you would certainly need to pay the visa fee separately. Having said so, i m not aware if there are any transition arrangements available. If there are, then pls completely ignore my comment.


----------



## reehan

Thanks Ghostride,
Actually I got email from Diac in July 12 that if I am able to state sponsorship I should inform them, they will change my visa subclass to 190 and process my application. So based on their email I was thinking same about 189 visa. 

Anyone else with his/her opinion?


----------



## AnneChristina

Kart said:


> Thanks sandeep.
> 
> I have changed my employer recently. I complete 8 years only if i include my new employment.
> 
> That's why i am going for new assessment.
> 
> Correct me if i am wrong.


Hey Kart,
yes, getting your experience re-assessed is def the safer route. I haven't gone through the process, but you should be able to update and re-activate the same EoI; no need to create a new one.
If my predictions are correct you should receive an immediate invitation if you re-sumbit it in Dec; I think by then DIAC shouldn't have any old EoIs on file, thus all new ones should immediately be selected.


----------



## AnneChristina

jasveer87 said:


> Hi guys,
> Can someone please tell me how to check the processing of your online lodged application for 189 visa?
> Because my immigration agent lodged my file and i have that trn number but when i am trying to fill the details,it is showing service temporarily unavailable!
> I am confused whether i am doing it in right way?
> I will appreciate ig someone can guide me so that i can get more details from my agent.
> Thank you.


At which point do you get this message? Directly when trying to log in?


----------



## bodhisattva

bodhisattva said:


> I wanted to ask few seniors regarding getting one doubt clear....long back people had to apply for PR within 6 months of graduation or else they would not get 5 points for 2 yr study in OZ...or if they are not on valid visa..or i maybe be totally wrong..here is the question ...if u have studied for 2 yrs and not on an valid visa ( i did not take 485 visa this july) you still get those 5 points for your study rite...one friend is scaring me ...on an another forum an MARN agent to a similar query had said u shall get it even if u did it 10 years back but there was no mention of current valid visa or not...here i called an old immigration agent ..he said u should get it ...but thought shall ask here ..please help




It maybe a stupid question but would appreciate if someone could respond or are in similar criteria 
Thanks


----------



## AnneChristina

bodhisattva said:


> It maybe a stupid question but would appreciate if someone could respond or are in similar criteria
> Thanks


Well, on p.25 it doesn't say anything about a requirement that your studies must have been max 6 months ago. 
This only applied to visa subclass 176 because it was an onshore application & had a 2-year study/ work requirement. You should be totally fine. You must have been on a visa though that allowed you to study.

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf


----------



## Basharbd

*489 family sponsored*



AnneChristina said:


> Hi Kumar,
> generally you should be invited in accordance to your date of effect, which would mean you should get an invitation in the next round (Nov 15). However, there have been quite some issues with the effective date/ submission date in the past; it appears everything got fixed end of Oct but I am not 100%ly sure. If they use your submission date instead of the effective date then you should receive an invitation Dec 1st.


Hi Anne:

Please tell me your prediction about the date of EOI invitation by analyzing the following detail:

Visa Subclass: 489 Family Sponsored

Total Point: 65
EOI date of effect: 24 September, 2012
Occupation: Advertising Specialist (Code: 225111) under SOL-2

I am a regular visitor of this forum but could not match my queries with others as every one is looking for 189 or 190 visa subclass. Feeling very much frustrated as my agent told me that there is a very little hope that I may get invited at the end of this year.

Please tell me when I will get my invitation.

Regards,
Bashar


----------



## AnneChristina

Basharbd said:


> Hi Anne:
> 
> Please tell me your prediction about the date of EOI invitation by analyzing the following detail:
> 
> Visa Subclass: 489 Family Sponsored
> 
> Total Point: 65
> EOI date of effect: 24 September, 2012
> Occupation: Advertising Specialist (Code: 225111) under SOL-2
> 
> I am a regular visitor of this forum but could not match my queries with others as every one is looking for 189 or 190 visa subclass. Feeling very much frustrated as my agent told me that there is a very little hope that I may get invited at the end of this year.
> 
> Please tell me when I will get my invitation.
> 
> Regards,
> Bashar


Hi Bashar,
this is really odd, because as per the invitation reports points fell to 60 in the Oct 1st round and have been down there ever since. While there have been issues with the reported dates, the reported points have actually always been quite accurate, so you really should have received an invitation by now.
Are you working with an agent? Can you log into Skillselect yourself and verify your data (points, date of effect)?


----------



## Saloo

Please help.

When I was submitting my EOI for 489 there was a question " How is the client or their partner related to the potential sponsor? "I answered "Nephew". Please note my Aunt is sponsoring me and I am her Nephew. However when I received the invitation to apply visa it is showing Nominated / Sponsored by : Nephew . Did I make mistake in lodging EOI or skillselect issued my wrong invitation. How can I get this corrected. Thanks in advance.


----------



## subhadipbose

Hello nav.mahajan,
I have submitted my EOI for 190 and waiting for VIC SS but now I have joined a new company today. How should i proceed next ?
Should I :
1. Inform VIC about my job change and,
2. Update EOI in Skill Select....if so how to Update the EOI...do i need to resubmit the EOI after editing it or does it gets reflected automatically ??

Please help me out on this as it might further delay my processing


----------



## AnneChristina

Saloo said:


> Please help.
> 
> When I was submitting my EOI for 489 there was a question " How is the client or their partner related to the potential sponsor? "I answered "Nephew". Please note my Aunt is sponsoring me and I am her Nephew. However when I received the invitation to apply visa it is showing Nominated / Sponsored by : Nephew . Did I make mistake in lodging EOI or skillselect issued my wrong invitation. How can I get this corrected. Thanks in advance.


Just give them a call: (+61) 1300 364 613 (option 1)
Hopefully they will be able to correct it so that you can proceed with your application


----------



## Ryl

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Bashar,
> this is really odd, because as per the invitation reports points fell to 60 in the Oct 1st round and have been down there ever since. While there have been issues with the reported dates, the reported points have actually always been quite accurate, so you really should have received an invitation by now.
> Are you working with an agent? Can you log into Skillselect yourself and verify your data (points, date of effect)?


Hi Bashar,

Could it be that your occupation is in SOL2 and not SOL1? I found this on the DIAC website.

Schedule 1 and Schedule 2 
If you apply for a General Skilled Migration visa on or after 1 July 2012 and you are not 
nominated by a state or territory government, you must nominate an occupation from Schedule 1 of the SOL. 
If you apply for a General Skilled Migration visa on or after 1 July 2012 and you are nominated by a State or Territory Government, a direct entry stream Employer Nomination Scheme visa, a Subclass 457 (Business (Long Stay)) visa or a Subclass 442 (Occupational Trainee) visa you must nominate an occupation from either Schedule 1- Skilled Occupation List or Schedule 2 - Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List.


----------



## iibit

can anyone share his/her eoi number for august....haha don't worry.....just the first 3 digits are fine.Mine is 290xxx submitted on 12 August.


----------



## Basharbd

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Bashar,
> this is really odd, because as per the invitation reports points fell to 60 in the Oct 1st round and have been down there ever since. While there have been issues with the reported dates, the reported points have actually always been quite accurate, so you really should have received an invitation by now.
> Are you working with an agent? Can you log into Skillselect yourself and verify your data (points, date of effect)?


Dear Anne:

Thanks for your quick reply. I have appointed agent (MARA registered) & thus I can't check & verify my data by myself. I have no other option but to trust them. 

Kindly suggest me the time I will be invited as Oct 1st round result has stated Visa date of effect as 18/09/2012 but my submission was on 24 September. So, I missed the chance that time. 

Thanx


----------



## AnneChristina

Basharbd said:


> Dear Anne:
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply. I have appointed agent (MARA registered) & thus I can't check & verify my data by myself. I have no other option but to trust them.
> 
> Kindly suggest me the time I will be invited as Oct 1st round result has stated Visa date of effect as 18/09/2012 but my submission was on 24 September. So, I missed the chance that time.
> 
> Thanx


In the report it says 60 points, but you are right; it must be a mistake and the actual points must be 65. I will look into it...


----------



## bodhisattva

AnneChristina said:


> Well, on p.25 it doesn't say anything about a requirement that your studies must have been max 6 months ago.
> This only applied to visa subclass 176 because it was an onshore application & had a 2-year study/ work requirement. You should be totally fine. You must have been on a visa though that allowed you to study.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf


Yes yes i was on student visa. Even i feel all is good. Thanks for your reply Anne


----------



## askumar

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Kumar,
> generally you should be invited in accordance to your date of effect, which would mean you should get an invitation in the next round (Nov 15). However, there have been quite some issues with the effective date/ submission date in the past; it appears everything got fixed end of Oct but I am not 100%ly sure. If they use your submission date instead of the effective date then you should receive an invitation Dec 1st.


Hello Anne,

Thank you so much for your inputs!!!

Does the invitation matter with Job codes? 

Well i mean, they say a cap of 5000 + in the Software field where am in, and around 1400 invitations in Nov 15, any idea on how they decide on the maximum number of invitations on each job codes?

Regards,
Kumar


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Just checked 15 oct reports. Cant believe whatever we were guessing with the help of people on this forum were 100% accurate. Cut off was 2nd july with 60 points. By reading this forums i decided to quite my professional year and saved 6300 remaining tuition fees. If there wouldnt be any such forum then we would never know the current status of invitations. Thank you everyone for posting and sharing your information. Keep doing it guys, its just awesome that we all helping out each other on this forum. And special thanks to our lovely AnneChristina for giving extra time on this forum to help out poeple, thanks girl  May God bless all!

Waqar


----------



## AnneChristina

Basharbd said:


> Dear Anne:
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply. I have appointed agent (MARA registered) & thus I can't check & verify my data by myself. I have no other option but to trust them.
> 
> Kindly suggest me the time I will be invited as Oct 1st round result has stated Visa date of effect as 18/09/2012 but my submission was on 24 September. So, I missed the chance that time.
> 
> Thanx


Ok, I just tried to create a similar sheet for 489 as the one I have for 189, but of course it's much harder; 1. because there isn't really the statistical benefit of large numbers, and 2. because we don't have enough discussions here to correct wrong reports.
Based on the information I have I think the Nov 1st cut-off should have been around Sep 13, and the Nov 15 cut-off should be around Oct 14.
So my guess would be that you should receive an invitation in the next round, but I'm really not sure about my figures. Maybe someone who has/ has not received a 489 invite in the last round can shed some more light :confused2:
Fingers crossed


----------



## reehan

Guys
Skillselect has updated Oct 1st and 15 reports. Now visa effect dates seem correct. For 489 visa effect date was Aug 9 with 60 points for Oct 15


----------



## AnneChristina

reehan said:


> Guys
> Skillselect has updated Oct 1st and 15 reports. Now visa effect dates seem correct. For 489 visa effect date was Aug 9 with 60 points for Oct 15


Yup, the Oct 15 report seems correct. The Oct 01 report is wrong though; it says Sep 18 for 489...


----------



## AnneChristina

AnneChristina said:


> Ok, I just tried to create a similar sheet for 489 as the one I have for 189, but of course it's much harder; 1. because there isn't really the statistical benefit of large numbers, and 2. because we don't have enough discussions here to correct wrong reports.
> Based on the information I have I think the Nov 1st cut-off should have been around Sep 13, and the Nov 15 cut-off should be around Oct 14.
> So my guess would be that you should receive an invitation in the next round, but I'm really not sure about my figures. Maybe someone who has/ has not received a 489 invite in the last round can shed some more light :confused2:
> Fingers crossed


Sorry, just remembered again that you have 65 points. As I said, you should have received an invitation already. The cut-offs mentioned above are for 60 points


----------



## Omer316

Hi guys,

I hv received an invitation for 189 visa on 60 points and am yet to apply for it and upload the docs. In my EOI I have claimed 10 points for IELTS as I had 7 each band at that time ( based on which i got my qualification assesssment done as well) but now after I have been invited I have received the latest result and now I have got 8 each band in IELTS. So I just want someone to clarify if I could upload the result form that has 8 each band or should I stick with my initial claim of 7 each band and apply with the 60 points as per the invitation. 

I would really appreciate if someone could quickly reply with some thoughts on this.

I have althought read in booklet 6 that your claims should equal the same or more points but I still need some suggestions please. Thanks.


----------



## AnneChristina

Omer316 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I hv received an invitation for 189 visa on 60 points and am yet to apply for it and upload the docs. In my EOI I have claimed 10 points for IELTS as I had 7 each band at that time ( based on which i got my qualification assesssment done as well) but now after I have been invited I have received the latest result and now I have got 8 each band in IELTS. So I just want someone to clarify if I could upload the result form that has 8 each band or should I stick with my initial claim of 7 each band and apply with the 60 points as per the invitation.
> 
> I would really appreciate if someone could quickly reply with some thoughts on this.
> 
> I have althought read in booklet 6 that your claims should equal the same or more points but I still need some suggestions please. Thanks.


Well, you need to prove that you did not make any incorrect claims at the time of invitation, so you will def have to provide the old results which were applicable at that time. If I were you I would not provide the new ones; it only complicates things and does not provide any advantage...


----------



## askumar

*More than one EOI..*

Hello Dears,

Can someone suggest me if there is any issue if a person has more than one EOI in different dates?
Say for example, if i have an EOI xxxx on sep 15 and another on Nov 2.


Please share your inputs

Regards
Kumar


----------



## AnneChristina

Are the EoIs for different visa subclasses?
I would be a bit careful about it, i.e. if you applied for SS and the state requires you to only apply with them and not apply for 189 this could be viewed as fraud.
If the Eois are for the same visa class there is really no point in having 2 EoIs and I would withdraw one of them.


----------



## askumar

AnneChristina said:


> Are the EoIs for different visa subclasses?
> I would be a bit careful about it, i.e. if you applied for SS and the state requires you to only apply with them and not apply for 189 this could be viewed as fraud.
> If the Eois are for the same visa class there is really no point in having 2 EoIs and I would withdraw one of them.


Hello Anne,

The EOI's are for same 189 class. 

But the reason for not withdrawing is ; in one of the EOI, the date of effect is 16 sep and date of submission is Nov1.
For the other, the date of effect is 20 Oct and date of submission is 22 October.

Since there is confusion regarding date of effect and submission, i really dunno which one to withdraw...

Your comments please!!

Regards,
Kumar


----------



## tshanmuganathan

Dear Frenz,

Any one who got invite for "Victoria State Sponsorship" for ANZCO : "Software Testers".
Please let me know.

Cheers


----------



## AnneChristina

askumar said:


> Hello Anne,
> 
> The EOI's are for same 189 class.
> 
> But the reason for not withdrawing is ; in one of the EOI, the date of effect is 16 sep and date of submission is Nov1.
> For the other, the date of effect is 20 Oct and date of submission is 22 October.
> 
> Since there is confusion regarding date of effect and submission, i really dunno which one to withdraw...
> 
> Your comments please!!
> 
> Regards,
> Kumar


Oh, ok. Generally the date of effect is the date to be concerned about, but obviously there have been quite some issues with that in the past.
Well, if the date of effect is considered you should receive an invitation:
EoI 1: Nov 15
EoI 2: Dec 01

If the submission date is considered you should receive an invitation:
EoI 1: Dec 01
EoI 2: Dec 01

So basically EoI 2 does not add any value either way (if my predictions are correct ). So if you were to withdraw an EoI it should be the one with dates Oct 20, Oct 22.

I personally am extremely risk averse and would prob withdraw an EoI, but actually I don't think it would cause any problems. I would def withdraw the uninvited EoI before lodging an application though...


----------



## Arpitwaj

Hi,I was looking back at my ACS final letter. It mentions that My profile is suitable for given code "with atleast 20 hrs of work experience "
Shudn't it be 40 hrs or is it their default statement. :-X


----------



## askumar

AnneChristina said:


> Oh, ok. Generally the date of effect is the date to be concerned about, but obviously there have been quite some issues with that in the past.
> Well, if the date of effect is considered you should receive an invitation:
> EoI 1: Nov 15
> EoI 2: Dec 01
> 
> If the submission date is considered you should receive an invitation:
> EoI 1: Dec 01
> EoI 2: Dec 01
> 
> So basically EoI 2 does not add any value either way (if my predictions are correct ). So if you were to withdraw an EoI it should be the one with dates Oct 20, Oct 22.
> 
> I personally am extremely risk averse and would prob withdraw an EoI, but actually I don't think it would cause any problems. I would def withdraw the uninvited EoI before lodging an application though...




Hey Anne,

Well, even i am thinking of going to withdraw the second application.... Thanx for your suggestion!!

I am keeping my fingers crossed for the Nov 15 round... Best of luck gyzz!!

Kumar


----------



## sheetal

Hi Guys,
Ive applied for eOI on 1st Nov through my agent. She may also have applied on 31st Oct, not sure though. Can anyone tell when should i expect an invitation? 

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## askumar

sheetal said:


> Hi Guys,
> Ive applied for eOI on 1st Nov through my agent. She may also have applied on 31st Oct, not sure though. Can anyone tell when should i expect an invitation?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance



Hello Sheetal,

I hope you are talking about 189 invitation... How many points you have ? If it is above 60 , then for sure you will receive an invitation on Nov 15 (next round).

If your point is 60, then i believe as per statistics that you would receive the invite in december..

http://img.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/clap2.gif

Good Luck,

Kumar


----------



## sheetal

sheetal said:


> Hi Guys,
> Ive applied for eOI on 1st Nov through my agent. She may also have applied on 31st Oct, not sure though. Can anyone tell when should i expect an invitation?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance


Sorry am i supposed to also mention the points  i have 70 pts. 
Im pretty new to this and mostly have been relying on my agent to do this


----------



## sheetal

askumar said:


> Hello Sheetal,
> 
> I hope you are talking about 189 invitation... How many points you have ? If it is above 60 , then for sure you will receive an invitation on Nov 15 (next round).
> 
> If your point is 60, then i believe as per statistics that you would receive the invite in december..
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck,
> 
> Kumar


Hey kumar,
txs for the quick reply... yes 189 with 70 pts


----------



## askumar

sheetal said:


> Sorry am i supposed to also mention the points  i have 70 pts.
> Im pretty new to this and mostly have been relying on my agent to do this



Hey SHeetal,

Be ready for party!!! You will surely receive an Invite on Nov -15.

Cheers

Kumar


----------



## ashanti7311

Hi everyone

I submitted my EOI on the 3rd October with 60 points. I am a social worker, when do you think I would get an invite? Feels like it is taking forever. Thanks for your response!


----------



## AnneChristina

ashanti7311 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I submitted my EOI on the 3rd October with 60 points. I am a social worker, when do you think I would get an invite? Feels like it is taking forever. Thanks for your response!


If you're lucky you should get an invite in the next round (Nov 15), otherwise def Dec 1st!


----------



## sandeep2202

Hi All,

Has anyone, who has applied for NSW state sponsorship after 24/10/2012, received any communication from department in last one week ?

Thanks


----------



## Ghostride

ashanti7311 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I submitted my EOI on the 3rd October with 60 points. I am a social worker, when do you think I would get an invite? Feels like it is taking forever. Thanks for your response!


I concur with Anne. You should b getting da invitation either on 15th or 1st Dec.


----------



## ashanti7311

Ok next question, can I change from a 457 visa to 489, as my current job sucks.


----------



## Omer316

Spot on! That's what I had in mind and which is a sensible approach. Thanks for your reply. Cheers


----------



## Ryl

Basharbd said:


> Hi Anne:
> 
> Please tell me your prediction about the date of EOI invitation by analyzing the following detail:
> 
> Visa Subclass: 489 Family Sponsored
> 
> Total Point: 65
> EOI date of effect: 24 September, 2012
> Occupation: Advertising Specialist (Code: 225111) under SOL-2
> 
> I am a regular visitor of this forum but could not match my queries with others as every one is looking for 189 or 190 visa subclass. Feeling very much frustrated as my agent told me that there is a very little hope that I may get invited at the end of this year.
> 
> Please tell me when I will get my invitation.
> 
> Regards,
> Bashar



Hi Bashar,

Could it be that your occupation is in SOL-2 and not SOL-1? I found this on the DIAC website.

Schedule 1 and Schedule 2 
If you apply for a General Skilled Migration visa on or after 1 July 2012 and you are not 
nominated by a state or territory government, you must nominate an occupation from Schedule 1 of the SOL. 
If you apply for a General Skilled Migration visa on or after 1 July 2012 and you are nominated by a State or Territory Government, a direct entry stream Employer Nomination Scheme visa, a Subclass 457 (Business (Long Stay)) visa or a Subclass 442 (Occupational Trainee) visa you must nominate an occupation from either Schedule 1- Skilled Occupation List or Schedule 2 - Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List.


----------



## Omer316

AnneChristina said:


> Well, you need to prove that you did not make any incorrect claims at the time of invitation, so you will def have to provide the old results which were applicable at that time. If I were you I would not provide the new ones; it only complicates things and does not provide any advantage...


Spot on! That's what I had in mind and which is a sensible approach. Thanks for your reply. Cheers


----------



## zedte

Hi sandeep22012, my application was delivered on November 2nd, and I haven't received any confirmation from them. Waiting...


sandeep2202 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone, who has applied for NSW state sponsorship after 24/10/2012, received any communication from department in last one week ?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## sandeep2202

zedte said:


> Hi sandeep22012, my application was delivered on November 2nd, and I haven't received any confirmation from them. Waiting...


I called them today morning and the response is same that they have 100s of application and only one person to sort it out.

Also they told that you may have to wait for another 2 weeks for any mail communication from us. I am not sure that first mail communication after a long 4 weeks will be the result or just a Ack and invoice. 

Thanks


----------



## zedte

Thank you, now I'm a bit worried about my application. 100s of applications seems to be a quite big number. At least I hope there will be not so big number of Developer / Programmers in it. 



sandeep2202 said:


> I called them today morning and the response is same that they have 100s of application and only one person to sort it out.
> 
> Also they told that you may have to wait for another 2 weeks for any mail communication from us. I am not sure that first mail communication after a long 4 weeks will be the result or just a Ack and invoice.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## jasveer87

AnneChristina said:


> At which point do you get this message? Directly when trying to log in?



Hi Anne,
When i am trying to fill my details and press login button,after a while its showing this service temporarily unavailable.
I am checking it under "General skilled migration visa" category.
I am trying it from last week as my agent lodged my application on 25/10. Please tell me how to do it.
Thanks for reply.


----------



## sandeep2202

zedte said:


> Thank you, now I'm a bit worried about my application. 100s of applications seems to be a quite big number. At least I hope there will be not so big number of Developer / Programmers in it.


I affraid that atleat 30-50% applications are from Software developers or programmers. This is also clear from the past 189 and 190 visa invite trends where ppl from software fields are dominating the invites.

But still I hope that they have a significant numbers for our stream. Lets keep our fingures crossed and wait for the result.

Thanks


----------



## dragonery

*Hi there*

Hi Anne,

I have been following this forum and your posts &predictions for a while now. I submitted my EOI subclass 189 with 60 points with "Effective date" on 28/09/2012, what are chances you think i will receive an invite on the 15 Nov round?

Cheers and have a good day!

Dragonery


----------



## chany

Hi,

I have initially filled up eoi but it seems my points calculations doesn't tally with the result in eoi.

My computation is as follows:
Age-25pts
Ielts-0 (awaiting result)
Work Exp-15 (6.3/1.1/11mons frm 3 diff companies)
Educ-10
Total -50pts

But in my eoi shows only 45. And I suspect they only assessed my work exp as 10.

Anyone with same case? Pls share some advise.

I really don't get it why in eoi only 45pts.


----------



## AnneChristina

jasveer87 said:


> Hi Anne,
> When i am trying to fill my details and press login button,after a while its showing this service temporarily unavailable.
> I am checking it under "General skilled migration visa" category.
> I am trying it from last week as my agent lodged my application on 25/10. Please tell me how to do it.
> Thanks for reply.


It appears some other people also had difficulties logging into evisa. What seemed to work is log into skillselect first, and then on the right select update lodged visa & then log into evisa. You must also have your skillselect login details for this option though. 
Alternatively you could also try to use a different browser, though I don't think that's the issue...
Hope you get it sorted out!


----------



## AnneChristina

dragonery said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> I have been following this forum and your posts &predictions for a while now. I submitted my EOI subclass 189 with 60 points with "Effective date" on 28/09/2012, what are chances you think i will receive an invite on the 15 Nov round?
> 
> Cheers and have a good day!
> 
> Dragonery


I guess the cut-off for the Nov 15 round should be between Oct 1 and Oct 5, so hopefully you should receive an invitation.
Am of course not very sure though; we don't have any updated information on how many people lodged an EoI with 60 points since Aug, so I have to make a wild guess for those figures. Really hope the cut-off moves to Oct though...


----------



## limonic316

AnneChristina said:


> It appears some other people also had difficulties logging into evisa. What seemed to work is log into skillselect first, and then on the right select update lodged visa & then log into evisa. You must also have your skillselect login details for this option though.
> Alternatively you could also try to use a different browser, though I don't think that's the issue...
> Hope you get it sorted out!


Clear the cookies on the browser you're using and try again. That should work. 

Also, after you log in and start uploading documents, use the "Attach Document" button on the top right, instead of the ones listed in the table form next to the respective docs. That will be much faster. The ones in the table pre-populate your name etc, but I guess they're using some Rocket Science algorithm which takes for ever...

They should just outsource the IT operations for DIAC to B'lore...
OR MAYBE THEY ALREADY HAVE!! :rofl:


----------



## Manii

AnneChristina said:


> If you're lucky you should get an invite in the next round (Nov 15), otherwise def Dec 1st!


hey anne i m still waiting fr my turn with 60 pts as developer programmer. eoi submitted on 15 aug.


----------



## AnneChristina

Manii said:


> hey anne i m still waiting fr my turn with 60 pts as developer programmer. eoi submitted on 15 aug.


Def next round. No doubt about it!


----------



## Manii

AnneChristina said:


> Def next round. No doubt about it!


Lets c wt gonna happn on 15.. I m hoping to get an invite in nxt round.


----------



## jasveer87

AnneChristina said:


> It appears some other people also had difficulties logging into evisa. What seemed to work is log into skillselect first, and then on the right select update lodged visa & then log into evisa. You must also have your skillselect login details for this option though.
> Alternatively you could also try to use a different browser, though I don't think that's the issue...
> Hope you get it sorted out!


Hi Anne,
I have skillselect details but from that i was unable to find from where i can login to evisa.I found one option there where we can login via trn and password. The thing is i do not have password.
Thats what i was asking that do i need that password to login?
Because when i lodged my 485 visa,i was able to see the progress through "general skilled migration " category.
I am not sure about skillselect thing.
Please ellaborate on this..
Thank you so much for the reply.


----------



## Kart

Hi All,

Can anyone tell me EOI cutoff date for 261313 Software Engineer with 60 points?

Thanks


----------



## mandanapu

sandeep2202 said:


> I affraid that atleat 30-50% applications are from Software developers or programmers. This is also clear from the past 189 and 190 visa invite trends where ppl from software fields are dominating the invites.
> 
> But still I hope that they have a significant numbers for our stream. Lets keep our fingures crossed and wait for the result.
> 
> Thanks


That's true Sandeep. Huge competition is there for software engineers. Hope for the best


----------



## Manii

sandeep2202 said:


> I affraid that atleat 30-50% applications are from Software developers or programmers. This is also clear from the past 189 and 190 visa invite trends where ppl from software fields are dominating the invites.
> 
> But still I hope that they have a significant numbers for our stream. Lets keep our fingures crossed and wait for the result.
> 
> Thanks


I m also in a queue of developr prog with 60 pts widot nomination..


----------



## sandeep2202

Kart said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone tell me EOI cutoff date for 261313 Software Engineer with 60 points?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Kart,

DIAC is not considering the occupation list while sending the invites. It's only based on the point system as of now.

So if you have 60 points for 189 VISA then your chances for invite will depend on your EOI submitting date and not on your occupation.

After reaching the celling for any occupation system will stop sending the invite for that occupation even if candidates have higher points than other candidates of different occupation.

For software engineer group the capping is at 5160 and as per my analysis after 15 Nov round approx. 1000 candidates from this category will get invitation (Starting from 1st Aug).

Thanks


----------



## superm

sandeep2202 said:


> Hi Kart,
> 
> DIAC is not considering the occupation list while sending the invites. It's only based on the point system as of now.
> 
> So if you have 60 points for 189 VISA then your chances for invite will depend on your EOI submitting date and not on your occupation.
> 
> After reaching the celling for any occupation system will stop sending the invite for that occupation even if candidates have higher points than other candidates of different occupation.
> 
> For software engineer group the capping is at 5160 and as per my analysis after 15 Nov round approx. 1000 candidates from this category will get invitation (Starting from 1st Aug).
> 
> Thanks


Till now invites has been just below 250 for the complete year, how did you reach at the number 1000 for next round?


----------



## Ghostride

sandeep2202 said:


> Hi Kart,
> 
> DIAC is not considering the occupation list while sending the invites. It's only based on the point system as of now.
> 
> So if you have 60 points for 189 VISA then your chances for invite will depend on your EOI submitting date and not on your occupation.
> 
> After reaching the celling for any occupation system will stop sending the invite for that occupation even if candidates have higher points than other candidates of different occupation.
> 
> For software engineer group the capping is at 5160 and as per my analysis after 15 Nov round approx. 1000 candidates from this category will get invitation (Starting from 1st Aug).
> 
> Thanks


What exactly are u trying to say? Its a bit blurry


----------



## sandeep2202

superm said:


> Till now invites has been just below 250 for the complete year, how did you reach at the number 1000 for next round?


The number 250 is from the Aug and Sept round where a total 990 invites were sent in total for 189 visa. So it coms to approx 25% of all invites at that time.

Now if you follow the same trend then in Oct and Nov the total invites will be approx 4600 and 25% of this will be 1150. and if you also include the invites till Sept also the figure comes to approx 1400. But I am considering only 1000.

May be some senior members can validate this.

Thanks
Sandeep


----------



## sandeep2202

Ghostride said:


> What exactly are u trying to say? Its a bit blurry


Hi Ghostride,

Sorry if my answer was confusing. I will try to explain--

The DIAC automated system picks the number of EOI based on the points and everyone from us knows that higher point candidates are getting preference while picking. Also if points are same then the system will pick the candidate who has submitted the EOI earlier.

But on top of that there is one more validation and that is for the occupation ceiling. If that ceiling is getting reached in future for any occupation then system will not consider the candidates from that occupation even if they have higher points.

In this case candidates of that occupation will not get further invites for the rest of the year. They have to wait for the next year and that will start from 01 July.

Although no occupation has reached the celling level but trends shows that for software engineer category it may reach before end of financial year.

Thanks


----------



## gmcom

sandeep2202 said:


> The number 250 is from the Aug and Sept round where a total 990 invites were sent in total for 189 visa. So it coms to approx 25% of all invites at that time.
> 
> Now if you follow the same trend then in Oct and Nov the total invites will be approx 4600 and 25% of this will be 1150. and if you also include the invites till Sept also the figure comes to approx 1400. But I am considering only 1000.
> 
> May be some senior members can validate this.
> 
> Thanks
> Sandeep


Hello everyone,
let me make another prediction. 

If we exclude the first round as it was a kind of trial and if we look at the next two reports we could calculate that they will report 3600 invited for subclass 189 in November (900 - September, 1800 - October - a geometric progression!) and in this way of thinking we would even reckon that 460800 will be invited in June 2013 :confused2: 

BTW I really hope nobody will take my "calculations" for serious!


----------



## Ryl

gmcom said:


> Hello everyone,
> let me make another prediction.
> 
> If we exclude the first round as it was a kind of trial and if we look at the next two reports we could calculate that they will report 3600 invited for subclass 189 in November (900 - September, 1800 - October - a geometric progression!) and in this way of thinking we would even reckon that 460800 will be invited in June 2013 :confused2:
> 
> BTW I really hope nobody will take my "calculations" for serious!



There will be 2800 invited for 189 in Nov.

By the way, the invitations for 189 and 489 FS follow an arithmetic progression so far. Excluding Aug, it was 1000 in Sep, 2000 in Oct and 3000 in Nov. If this follows, we'll have a total of 55 000 invitations for both 189 and 489 FS by June 2013. Does anyone know if this is a realistic number?


----------



## Basharbd

AnneChristina said:


> Sorry, just remembered again that you have 65 points. As I said, you should have received an invitation already. The cut-offs mentioned above are for 60 points


Thanks for your information. Just tell me one thing- does it matter for sending invitation to someone who's is Job is under SOL - 2 ?

Looking forward for your reply in this regard.


----------



## Ghostride

Ryl said:


> There will be 2800 invited for 189 in Nov.
> 
> By the way, the invitations for 189 and 489 FS follow an arithmetic progression so far. Excluding Aug, it was 1000 in Sep, 2000 in Oct and 3000 in Nov. If this follows, we'll have a total of 55 000 invitations for both 189 and 489 FS by June 2013. Does anyone know if this is a realistic number?


:confused2: Surely this is just impractical!!!!! No for sure it won't keep going this way. I read in one of the newsletters regarding the EOIs(not from the migration, one of the immigration lawyers) that in 2013 the invitations would be held probably once every 3 months or something like that. Not too sure about that, but pretty sure that its not going to continue at the current trend.


----------



## varunynr

Not at all


----------



## Ryl

Ghostride said:


> :confused2: Surely this is just impractical!!!!! No for sure it won't keep going this way. I read in one of the newsletters regarding the EOIs(not from the migration, one of the immigration lawyers) that in 2013 the invitations would be held probably once every 3 months or something like that. Not too sure about that, but pretty sure that its not going to continue at the current trend.


 Not saying it will.


----------



## saro

*Employment Proof*

Hi Anne and Expats, 

First of all thanks, for all of your help in getting our dreams come true.

I am a new person constantly seeing your site. I have some questions:

1.	I have applied for EOI on 11-Sept-2012 (Submitted) with 60 points on job code as Analyst Programmer. From your replies I understood if lucky i can get a invitation on 15th Nov slot. Is it right?

2.	Since I was trying for last 2 yrs I got my ACS assessment renewed this July. Since they told adding the new employment will delay the process and I have also opted for that and want to file my EOI ASAP.

My Question is : However the renewal states only my last 2 companies (Both accounts to 5 Yrs). I haven’t added my new one in it. But mentioned in EOI. If this is ok to proves I have 10 points?.

3.	In my earlier companies I was able to get my roles and responsibilities in company letter pad. But in my current company they said they will not provide it. So how can I show my employment proof to them if in case invited?

Waiting for your reply, 

Thanks in advance.
Saro


----------



## manu1

Ryl said:


> Thanks, iibit. It seems the cut off for 1 Nov is around 8 Aug, so you should get your invite on 15 Nov


Does this cut off applies to ppl submitted with 60 points under 189 category or it is only for 489 visa


----------



## manu1

reehan said:


> Seems the cutoff is 24th July.


Does 24th July cutoff applies for both 189 and 489 category? Thanks.


----------



## IPS

saro said:


> Hi Anne and Expats,
> 
> First of all thanks, for all of your help in getting our dreams come true.
> 
> I am a new person constantly seeing your site. I have some questions:
> 
> 1.	I have applied for EOI on 11-Sept-2012 (Submitted) with 60 points on job code as Analyst Programmer. From your replies I understood if lucky i can get a invitation on 15th Nov slot. Is it right?
> 
> 2.	Since I was trying for last 2 yrs I got my ACS assessment renewed this July. Since they told adding the new employment will delay the process and I have also opted for that and want to file my EOI ASAP.
> 
> My Question is : However the renewal states only my last 2 companies (Both accounts to 5 Yrs). I haven’t added my new one in it. But mentioned in EOI. If this is ok to proves I have 10 points?.
> 
> 3.	In my earlier companies I was able to get my roles and responsibilities in company letter pad. But in my current company they said they will not provide it. So how can I show my employment proof to them if in case invited?
> 
> Waiting for your reply,
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Saro



I also have the same query in mind. Can some one please respond to Saro's question.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers
IPS


----------



## bangsree

I have submitted by my EOI on Monday for NSW state sponsorship with 70 points... 262113 - Systems Administrator role... any idea how long does it take to know the result.. Can any senior expats suggest on this please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bangsree

*Please suggest on NSW SS*

I have submitted by my EOI on Monday for NSW state sponsorship with 70 points... ACS, Vetasses, IELTS (7 in all modules) all done... 262113 - Systems Administrator role... any idea how long does it take to know the result.. Can any senior expats suggest on this please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AnneChristina

saro said:


> Hi Anne and Expats,
> 
> First of all thanks, for all of your help in getting our dreams come true.
> 
> I am a new person constantly seeing your site. I have some questions:
> 
> 1.	I have applied for EOI on 11-Sept-2012 (Submitted) with 60 points on job code as Analyst Programmer. From your replies I understood if lucky i can get a invitation on 15th Nov slot. Is it right?
> 
> 2.	Since I was trying for last 2 yrs I got my ACS assessment renewed this July. Since they told adding the new employment will delay the process and I have also opted for that and want to file my EOI ASAP.
> 
> My Question is : However the renewal states only my last 2 companies (Both accounts to 5 Yrs). I haven’t added my new one in it. But mentioned in EOI. If this is ok to proves I have 10 points?.
> 
> 3.	In my earlier companies I was able to get my roles and responsibilities in company letter pad. But in my current company they said they will not provide it. So how can I show my employment proof to them if in case invited?
> 
> Waiting for your reply,
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Saro


Hi Saro,
yes, I think you should def receive an invitation in the next round.
So if I understood you correctly you are only claiming points for the work experience which you got assessed? Then you shouldn't have much of a problem. In case the CO want to see some sort of proof for the other work experience you could provide things such as the employment contract, pay slips, tax return, etc. In emergency you could get a third-party declaration. But again, if you didn't claim points for it you prob don't have to go through all this trouble.


----------



## AnneChristina

bangsree said:


> I have submitted by my EOI on Monday for NSW state sponsorship with 70 points... ACS, Vetasses, IELTS (7 in all modules) all done... 262113 - Systems Administrator role... any idea how long does it take to know the result.. Can any senior expats suggest on this please?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


In order to be considered for state sponsorship you need to submit a separate application with the state: Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
NSW is pretty quick; you should get your results within 2 - 4 weeks.


----------



## bangsree

Hi Anne,
Thanks for the quick reply.. Indeed I have applied to NSW thru the above said process, got the courier confirmation that they have received on 5th of Nov (reception signed)... and its under 190.. 

Less than 4 weeks.. Hope that I will get the invitation letter quickly.

Cheers


----------



## paralax

Hi everyone,

I would like to thank you for all the helpful information provided on the forum.

My timeline is as follows:

ACS positive assessment: January 2012
IELTS: May 2012 (7.5 band)
EOI submitted: 1 August 2012
EOI invitation: 1 November 2012
Code: Developer Programmer
60 Points 189 visa

I am in a process of certifying and translating additional documents and will soon apply for a visa.

Thank you again very much.

Kind regards


----------



## Manii

paralax said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to thank you for all the helpful information provided on the forum.
> 
> My timeline is as follows:
> 
> ACS positive assessment: January 2012
> IELTS: May 2012 (7.5 band)
> EOI submitted: 1 August 2012
> EOI invitation: 1 November 2012
> Code: Developer Programmer
> 60 Points 189 visa
> 
> I am in a process of certifying and translating additional documents and will soon apply for a visa.
> 
> Thank you again very much.
> 
> Kind regards


Hey dear u got invite on nov 1st with 60 points as developer prog nd u submitted ur EOI on Aug 1st???? Right??

If u got invite then i ll def get on 15 nov. i hav 60 points as developer prog EOI submitted on aug 15... Thnxx fr ur post.


----------



## Manii

bangsree said:


> Hi Anne,
> Thanks for the quick reply.. Indeed I have applied to NSW thru the above said process, got the courier confirmation that they have received on 5th of Nov (reception signed)... and its under 190..
> 
> Less than 4 weeks.. Hope that I will get the invitation letter quickly.
> 
> Cheers


NSW got so many app in last 2 weeks. So they nt abl to sort out. i hav postd mine on 24 still waiting fr ack. Befor they were quick but nw it ll tak time.


----------



## sandeep2202

Manii said:


> Hey dear u got invite on nov 1st with 60 points as developer prog nd u submitted ur EOI on Aug 1st???? Right??
> 
> If u got invite then i ll def get on 15 nov. i hav 60 points as developer prog EOI submitted on aug 15... Thnxx fr ur post.


Hi Manii,

Be ready for party on 15 Nov. You will definitely get the invitation on that day. As I undrderstood, you have also applied for NSW state sponsorship on 24th Oct. NSW will not response you before 15 Nov but you dont have to worry because by that time you will already get an invitation for 189.

Sorry for your 330 $ extra that you paid to NSW but at the end you will be the winner. 


Cheers


----------



## Manii

sandeep2202 said:


> Hi Manii,
> 
> Be ready for party on 15 Nov. You will definitely get the invitation on that day. As I undrderstood, you have also applied for NSW state sponsorship on 24th Oct. NSW will not response you before 15 Nov but you dont have to worry because by that time you will already get an invitation for 189.
> 
> Sorry for your 330 $ extra that you paid to NSW but at the end you will be the winner.
> 
> 
> Cheers


I wish yar. 330 nthng in front of invitation. I have lost $10000 on IELTS. I want 2 c my invitation sharp 12 am on 15 aug. i m waiting 2 give grand party. Lts c wht z in my luck. As m nt a luck girl. I hav 2 struggle fr evrythng.


----------



## Ghostride

Manii said:


> I wish yar. 330 nthng in front of invitation. I have lost $10000 on IELTS. I want 2 c my invitation sharp 12 am on 15 aug. i m waiting 2 give grand party. Lts c wht z in my luck. As m nt a luck girl. I hav 2 struggle fr evrythng.


Hi Manni, i am pretty sure you will get your luck this time. I totally agree with your view of nothing else matters as compared to the invitation. But you will definitely be rejoicing come 15th november ..... Keep us posted.


----------



## Manii

Ghostride said:


> Hi Manni, i am pretty sure you will get your luck this time. I totally agree with your view of nothing else matters as compared to the invitation. But you will definitely be rejoicing come 15th november ..... Keep us posted.


Thnxx ghost. Sure i ll.


----------



## Basharbd

*Looking for your kind reply*



Basharbd said:


> Thanks for your information. Just tell me one thing- does it matter for sending invitation to someone who's is Job is under SOL - 2 ?
> 
> Looking forward for your reply in this regard.


Dear Anne:

Kindly give me a reply regarding my query stated in my last post. Just tell me one thing- does it matter for sending invitation to someone who's is Job is under SOL - 2 ?

Thnx


----------



## nav.mahajan

Any1 got ACK from NSW, who applied after OCt. 15???????? :boxing: :ranger:


----------



## nav.mahajan

Basharbd said:


> Dear Anne:
> 
> Kindly give me a reply regarding my query stated in my last post. Just tell me one thing- does it matter for sending invitation to someone who's is Job is under SOL - 2 ?
> 
> Thnx


People from SOl2 can only be invited.. if they nominated through any state.... chances for 189 invite for SOL2 people is not there.... :boxing:


----------



## Manii

nav.mahajan said:


> Any1 got ACK from NSW, who applied after OCt. 15???????? :boxing: :ranger:


Not yet. evry1 ll get nxt week.


----------



## nav.mahajan

Manii said:


> Not yet. evry1 ll get nxt week.


YUp its already Thursday... so chances are for next week only..... lets hope for something gud..... :ranger:


----------



## Manii

nav.mahajan said:


> YUp its already Thursday... so chances are for next week only..... lets hope for something gud..... :ranger:


Yes its thursday. I called yestrday. Lady told me that every1 ll get nxt week by email. Contact us nxt week if u ll nt get nythng by dat week.


----------



## nav.mahajan

Manii said:


> Yes its thursday. I called yestrday. Lady told me that every1 ll get nxt week by email. Contact us nxt week if u ll nt get nythng by dat week.


That's true.... same she told me too... ACk and ref ID they will send in mail... and decision time will be 4-6 weeks.... lets hope for best...


----------



## AnneChristina

Basharbd said:


> Dear Anne:
> 
> Kindly give me a reply regarding my query stated in my last post. Just tell me one thing- does it matter for sending invitation to someone who's is Job is under SOL - 2 ?
> 
> Thnx


For 489 it depends on who sponsored you. If a family member sponsored you your occupation must be on SOL 1. If a state sponsored you it can be on either SOL 1 or SOL 2. Sorry, missed that earlier.


----------



## Basharbd

nav.mahajan said:


> People from SOl2 can only be invited.. if they nominated through any state.... chances for 189 invite for SOL2 people is not there.... :boxing:


Dear nav.mahajan:

My Visa Subclass is 489 Family Sponsored. EOI submitted on 24 September. Total Point is 65. ANZSCO is 225111 (under SOL-2). Please comment on the chances of getting invitation on next round.

Thnx


----------



## nav.mahajan

Basharbd said:


> Dear nav.mahajan:
> 
> My Visa Subclass is 489 Family Sponsored. EOI submitted on 24 September. Total Point is 65. ANZSCO is 225111 (under SOL-2). Please comment on the chances of getting invitation on next round.
> 
> Thnx


What my understanding is family sponsored 489 can get invite for any code from csol... Which comprises of sol1 & 2.... Not sure y u didn't get invite till now.... You need to check with diac....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## saro

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Saro,
> yes, I think you should def receive an invitation in the next round.
> So if I understood you correctly you are only claiming points for the work experience which you got assessed? Then you shouldn't have much of a problem. In case the CO want to see some sort of proof for the other work experience you could provide things such as the employment contract, pay slips, tax return, etc. In emergency you could get a third-party declaration. But again, if you didn't claim points for it you prob don't have to go through all this trouble.


Thanks anne, 

For your reply. Waiting for the invitation. Let me check my luck!!!.

With regards
Saro


----------



## hellraiser

Hi Basharbs,
You scared me now  as you said you have submitted your EOI in Sep with 65 points and still you dint get an invite. I was Under impression that >60 points EOI are almost done in last invitation round so there are possibility for 60 pointer to get an invite. Also as per report we see that 60 pointer who submitted on 09 Aug 2012 got the final invite so not able to understand how you missed an invite there . Please do check with DIAC for the same Or it might be that as you mentioned your occupation is in SOL2 because of which you have not received an invite but do confirm from DIAC the same.

Regards,
Hellraiser



Basharbd said:


> Dear nav.mahajan:
> 
> My Visa Subclass is 489 Family Sponsored. EOI submitted on 24 September. Total Point is 65. ANZSCO is 225111 (under SOL-2). Please comment on the chances of getting invitation on next round.
> 
> Thnx


----------



## Ryl

Basharbd said:


> Dear nav.mahajan:
> 
> My Visa Subclass is 489 Family Sponsored. EOI submitted on 24 September. Total Point is 65. ANZSCO is 225111 (under SOL-2). Please comment on the chances of getting invitation on next round.
> 
> Thnx


Hi Bashar,

I posted this (twice) on the forum a few days back. I suppose you missed it? I found it on the DIAC website. Read http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1-2.pdf

Schedule 1 and Schedule 2 
If you apply for a General Skilled Migration visa on or after 1 July 2012 and you are not 
nominated by a state or territory government, you must nominate an occupation from Schedule 1 of the SOL. 
If you apply for a General Skilled Migration visa on or after 1 July 2012 and you are nominated by a State or Territory Government, a direct entry stream Employer Nomination Scheme visa, a Subclass 457 (Business (Long Stay)) visa or a Subclass 442 (Occupational Trainee) visa you must nominate an occupation from either Schedule 1- Skilled Occupation List or Schedule 2 - Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List.


----------



## paralax

Manii said:


> Hey dear u got invite on nov 1st with 60 points as developer prog nd u submitted ur EOI on Aug 1st???? Right??
> 
> If u got invite then i ll def get on 15 nov. i hav 60 points as developer prog EOI submitted on aug 15... Thnxx fr ur post.


No problem. Good luck!


----------



## subhadipbose

GUys any invitation from Victoria who applied for SS in August and September ????


----------



## Manii

paralax said:


> No problem. Good luck!


Thnxxx


----------



## subhadipbose

*PCC experience so far...*

*Situation :* Outstation passport address but residing in some other state for work.

1. Applied for PCC through Passport Seva Portal : Complete
2. Scheduled an appointment with the Passport Officials: Complete
3. Went on the day as scheduled with all docs.: Complete
--------
4. Documents and the file will now be sent to your local police station for verification : Its been a month now but still the local Police Station have not received my file.
--------
5. Submit requested docs to the local Police Officer. *: Not Yet*
6. The file will be again sent to Police Commissioners Office*: Not Yet*
7. The file will be then sent back to the Passport Office*: Not Yet*
8. Passport Office will intimate when to collect the PCC finally from the office.*: Not Yet*


----------



## subhadipbose

9 weeks over and still no update from VIC ......... i'm getting edgy now. Anyone has any news on VIC SS ???


----------



## rkv146

subhadipbose said:


> 9 weeks over and still no update from VIC ......... i'm getting edgy now. Anyone has any news on VIC SS ???


Friend Its 12 weeks time.. I saw on the forum they religiously follow this Time line...

Also Few weeks ago I got a mail stating the ICT applications are delayed... Did you get that mail?


----------



## subhadipbose

rkv146 said:


> Friend Its 12 weeks time.. I saw on the forum they religiously follow this Time line...
> 
> Also Few weeks ago I got a mail stating the ICT applications are delayed... Did you get that mail?


Hey RKV146 i too had received that same email but thats around over a month back. Well the occupation list for Victoria is still showing GREEN for ICT jobs so i'll have my fingers crossed


----------



## jumblehaart

*wishes and queries*



jasveer87 said:


> Hi guys,
> I got the invitation with 60 points (eoi submitted 1 july under system analyst profile).
> I must say, this forum is very informative.
> You guys are great.....
> Cheers


 Hi jasveer, 
Happy for u and congratulations. I wanna know if you 
Have got any work experience.? Coz my profile is similar to yours ( 60 points 
With system analyst profile & ielts 7). I did not get any invite. Ofcourse, I submitted 
EOI on 1st october. Would love to get. a reply from anyone. THANK YOU 

Always a jumblehaart.


----------



## jumblehaart

*wishes and queries*



jasveer87 said:


> Hi guys,
> I got the invitation with 60 points (eoi submitted 1 july under system analyst profile).
> I must say, this forum is very informative.
> You guys are great.....
> Cheers


Hi forum,

First of all congratulations to jasveer. I just wanted to know if u have any experience in the related field. I feel my profile might be similar to yours. 

ACS +ve system analyst
Ielts l 8, r 8.5, w 7.5, s 8.5
Submitted 1st October 2012.
Total of 60 points.

I was wondering what couldve made the difference.? Actually I don't buy the argument 
That invitations work on a first come first serve basis when it comes to choosing btwn
Two applicants with equal points. But now I am reconsidering my thoughts. 
Could any one plz enlighten me in this regards. 
Heaps of appreciation Nd tons of thanks. ))


----------



## jasveer87

*thank u*



jumblehaart said:


> Hi jasveer,
> Happy for u and congratulations. I wanna know if you
> Have got any work experience.? Coz my profile is similar to yours ( 60 points
> With system analyst profile & ielts 7). I did not get any invite. Ofcourse, I submitted
> EOI on 1st october. Would love to get. a reply from anyone. THANK YOU
> 
> Always a jumblehaart.





Hi Jumblehaart, thanks for your wishes.
My points are:
30 = age
10= ielts
5= aussie study req
15 = masters degree
(no experience shown at all). I have lodged my application and waiting for case officer.
You will surely get an invitation soon. And yes it is first come first serve system when two applicants have equal points.
Thanks again.


----------



## spin123

jasveer87 said:


> Hi Jumblehaart, thanks for your wishes.
> My points are:
> 30 = age
> 10= ielts
> 5= aussie study req
> 15 = masters degree
> (no experience shown at all). I have lodged my application and waiting for case officer.
> You will surely get an invitation soon. And yes it is first come first serve system when two applicants have equal points.
> Thanks again.


One question, how did you manage to get a skill assessment without work experience?


----------



## varunynr

No skills assesement reqd for him as he has studied in AUS.


----------



## Ghostride

varunynr said:


> No skills assesement reqd for him as he has studied in AUS.


Even i"ve studied here (Aus), but we also need skills assesment. Instead of work experience, we get our degree assessed for a particular ANZSCO code.


----------



## Ghostride

spin123 said:


> One question, how did you manage to get a skill assessment without work experience?


For skill assessment, an australian academic degree can be assessed as well such as bachelors or masters


----------



## Manii

spin123 said:


> One question, how did you manage to get a skill assessment without work experience?


In aus no work exp req to get assessmnt. jst post ur bachelor or master degree docs and choose relative ANZSCO code. Thats it.


----------



## Manii

All documents ready. Just waiting fr invitation. Lol:clap2:


----------



## ManpBanglre

spin123 said:


> Hey friends, I too have submitted my EOI, With number 44xx.
> 
> Following are my details,
> 
> Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 186) (Permanent) - The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed.
> 
> Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (Subclass 187) (Permanent)-The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed.
> 
> Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)	-The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points
> 
> Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)-The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 65 points
> 
> Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional) - State and Territory Nominated-The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 70 points
> 
> Let's see how it goes...



Hi Spin123,

Could you please throw some light on what basis DIAC decide whether to send an invit for 189/190/489.
If i take my sis 10 point as eligible relative i complete 60 points without ielts.
10 of ielts make it 70 (excl 10 of sis makes it 60).
5 SS 65. So if i select all options it makes 75. which visa is should be eligible.?
Though i am not much interested to take 10 points for my sis for 489 subclass. if i take that 10 points, What my case will appear like.

Thanks in advance.
Manpreet.


----------



## destinationaustralia

ManpBanglre said:


> Hi Spin123,
> 
> Could you please throw some light on what basis DIAC decide whether to send an invit for 189/190/489.
> If i take my sis 10 point as eligible relative i complete 60 points without ielts.
> 10 of ielts make it 70 (excl 10 of sis makes it 60).
> 5 SS 65. So if i select all options it makes 75. which visa is should be eligible.?
> Though i am not much interested to take 10 points for my sis for 489 subclass. if i take that 10 points, What my case will appear like.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Manpreet.


For current status regarding invitation of various visa classes go to SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 15 October 2012 Results

Cheers!


----------



## jumblehaart

thanks mate..your a legend..! top bloke.! good on you. see i even speak like an aussie but i am not invited :-(

Also, while filling EOI form i came across this question

Provide clients employment history for last 10 years :- i left it blank coz i have not related work experience... is it the right way..

thank you again.......*jai ausind jai jamblehaart*


----------



## spin123

ManpBanglre said:


> Hi Spin123,
> 
> Could you please throw some light on what basis DIAC decide whether to send an invit for 189/190/489.
> If i take my sis 10 point as eligible relative i complete 60 points without ielts.
> 10 of ielts make it 70 (excl 10 of sis makes it 60).
> 5 SS 65. So if i select all options it makes 75. which visa is should be eligible.?
> Though i am not much interested to take 10 points for my sis for 489 subclass. if i take that 10 points, What my case will appear like.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Manpreet.


Hi Manpreet,

From what i understand, you claim the following points for each subclass,

189 - 50(without IL's)
489 - 60(without IL's)
190- 55(without IL's)

So you would be eligible only for 489 subclass as per the current standings. You cannot add the 5 points of state sponsorship(190) and 10 points of relative(489) together. It should be either one of them.

Answering your first question, DIAC sends invites based on highest points earned. IF points are same for two applicants, EOI submitted date/points reached date will be taken into effect.

My suggestion for you is do IL's and try to gain the 10 extra points. Then you will be eligible for 189. Btw people with 60 points for 189 have started to receive invites. So you stand a good chance.

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## dragonery

*Yay!*

I was on 60 points with date of effect 28/09/2012 visa subclass 189.

Just got my most recent IELTS test report form and managed to top it up to IELTS 8 (all bands 8, overall 8.5).

Listening:9 ; Reading: 8; Writing: 8.5; Speaking: 8

So I am now on 70 points with date of effect 09/11/2012


----------



## getsetgo

dragonery said:


> I was on 60 points with date of effect 28/09/2012 visa subclass 189.
> 
> Just got my most recent IELTS test report form and managed to top it up to IELTS 8 (all bands 8, overall 8.5).
> 
> Listening:9 ; Reading: 8; Writing: 8.5; Speaking: 8
> 
> So I am now on 70 points with date of effect 09/11/2012


Dats a super ielts score .. awesome mate


----------



## Ghostride

dragonery said:


> I was on 60 points with date of effect 28/09/2012 visa subclass 189.
> 
> Just got my most recent IELTS test report form and managed to top it up to IELTS 8 (all bands 8, overall 8.5).
> 
> Listening:9 ; Reading: 8; Writing: 8.5; Speaking: 8
> 
> So I am now on 70 points with date of effect 09/11/2012


Great score mate. U deserve ur invitation!!!!


----------



## Innovation

Ghostride said:


> Great score mate. U deserve ur invitation!!!!



Kudos mate , IELTS 8 that is really great work seems you have worked very hard for it . 70 , your EOI is on the way


----------



## silentPrayers

Manii said:


> All documents ready. Just waiting fr invitation. Lol:clap2:


Hi Manii,

Gud on you that you are one step ahead . I am also waiting for invitation on the Nov 15 and most likely will get one. I wanted to start with the documents gathering. Could you please list out the documents needed. Did you get the list from somewhere or someone helped you out with it?

Thank you


----------



## Manii

silentPrayers said:


> Hi Manii,
> 
> Gud on you that you are one step ahead . I am also waiting for invitation on the Nov 15 and most likely will get one. I wanted to start with the documents gathering. Could you please list out the documents needed. Did you get the list from somewhere or someone helped you out with it?
> 
> Thank you


No dear i made list myslf. Here z my list:

1 All qualification docs(bachelor/ master)
2 ACS assessmnt
3 IELTS RESULT
4 indian pcc
5 Aus Pcc
6 passport size pix
7 medical

attestd photocopies of all abov docs xcpt med. If u claiming wrk exp then u need that as well. I guess CO ll ask only these docs.


----------



## Manii

dragonery said:


> I was on 60 points with date of effect 28/09/2012 visa subclass 189.
> 
> Just got my most recent IELTS test report form and managed to top it up to IELTS 8 (all bands 8, overall 8.5).
> 
> Listening:9 ; Reading: 8; Writing: 8.5; Speaking: 8
> 
> So I am now on 70 points with date of effect 09/11/2012


Well done dear. Gr8 score.


----------



## silentPrayers

Manii said:


> No dear i made list myslf. Here z my list:
> 
> 1 All qualification docs(bachelor/ master)
> 2 ACS assessmnt
> 3 IELTS RESULT
> 4 indian pcc
> 5 Aus Pcc
> 6 passport size pix
> 7 medical
> 
> attestd photocopies of all abov docs xcpt med. If u claiming wrk exp then u need that as well. I guess CO ll ask only these docs.


Thank you for your list. 

I've got some of them. I have AUS PCC but it was from few months back, do i need to get another recent one ?? Is it ok if I send an application now as it takes nearly month or so.


----------



## Manii

silentPrayers said:


> Thank you for your list.
> 
> I've got some of them. I have AUS PCC but it was from few months back, do i need to get another recent one ?? Is it ok if I send an application now as it takes nearly month or so.


I guess u need to get recent one. AFP made it online. Its easy to apply online. U ll get reslt in 15 days.


----------



## superm

@manii - how did you get your medicals done before applying for visa.. As i understand they ask u for medical then u have it done.
Or is it something different as your current location is in australia..?


----------



## Manii

superm said:


> @manii - how did you get your medicals done before applying for visa.. As i understand they ask u for medical then u have it done.
> Or is it something different as your current location is in australia..?


In aus u can done with med anytime. jst need to mention that fr wt purpose u need med.


----------



## superm

Manii said:


> In aus u can done with med anytime. jst need to mention that fr wt purpose u need med.


Thanks Manii for confirmation - but in India we would have to wait for there instructions for medical - right?


----------



## get2gauri

Yes superm... Even i was wondering when everyone was mentioning that they are done with medi. In INDIA we do it when our Co tells us..

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note using Expat Forum


----------



## ManpBanglre

spin123 said:


> Hi Manpreet,
> 
> From what i understand, you claim the following points for each subclass,
> 
> 189 - 50(without IL's)
> 489 - 60(without IL's)
> 190- 55(without IL's)
> 
> So you would be eligible only for 489 subclass as per the current standings. You cannot add the 5 points of state sponsorship(190) and 10 points of relative(489) together. It should be either one of them.
> 
> Answering your first question, DIAC sends invites based on highest points earned. IF points are same for two applicants, EOI submitted date/points reached date will be taken into effect.
> 
> My suggestion for you is do IL's and try to gain the 10 extra points. Then you will be eligible for 189. Btw people with 60 points for 189 have started to receive invites. So you stand a good chance.
> 
> Good Luck!!!!


Hi spin123,
Thanks for yor reply.
Right now i was contemplating on either to take 10 points from my sis and file atleast EOI for 489-which i am not much interested.
Yes, you are right. If i get IELTS 7 then nothing like that. Already agve 4 times but short of 0.5 every time. Thinking to give on 1st Dec. Lets see. Or 489


----------



## Omer316

Hey guys,

I have a slight confusion about choosing to apply for an independent skilled migration visa. I am eligible to apply for visa 885 under the old system as I now meet the points requirement (70 points obtained on 2nd Nov 2012) and also eligible to apply for visa 189 as I have received an invitation with 60 points on 15th Oct. So it all comes down to processiog times in my case. As far as I know the latest information shows that:

1) Independent visa 885: case officer allocation time 12 weeks and application processing time 18 months.

2) Independent visa 189: case officer allocation time 5 weeks and application processing time 12 months.

Based on this info obtained from the immigration department website I reckon the visa 189 should be my preferred option but apart from this I am not aware of any pros and cons associated with both these visas. So I would really appreciate if someone could shed some light on this and give ur option as to which option would be the best for me under these circumstances. A prompt reply would be much appreciated. Cheers


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Everyone, kindly post here if you received NSW SS acknowledgement in the following days. Thank you.

261312 - Developer Programmer | IELTS: L:7.5,W:6,S:7,R:6 | ACS: for re-assessment


----------



## Manii

Omer316 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a slight confusion about choosing to apply for an independent skilled migration visa. I am eligible to apply for visa 885 under the old system as I now meet the points requirement (70 points obtained on 2nd Nov 2012) and also eligible to apply for visa 189 as I have received an invitation with 60 points on 15th Oct. So it all comes down to processiog times in my case. As far as I know the latest information shows that:
> 
> 1) Independent visa 885: case officer allocation time 12 weeks and application processing time 18 months.
> 
> 2) Independent visa 189: case officer allocation time 5 weeks and application processing time 12 months.
> 
> Based on this info obtained from the immigration department website I reckon the visa 189 should be my preferred option but apart from this I am not aware of any pros and cons associated with both these visas. So I would really appreciate if someone could shed some light on this and give ur option as to which option would be the best for me under these circumstances. A prompt reply would be much appreciated. Cheers


Congrats fr invitation. I recoz u shud apply 189 as its d fastest one. U ll get ur PR within one month. Its same like 885. So there z no pros nd cons. Jst apply nd dnt think too much. Wt ws ur code nd wn u applied Eoi?


----------



## wizkid0319

Hey Mani,

When did you submit the EOI and with how many points??? And when are you expecting the Invitation for that date and points??

I applied on 24th Sep with 60.

Cheers


----------



## Manii

wizkid0319 said:


> Hey Mani,
> 
> When did you submit the EOI and with how many points??? And when are you expecting the Invitation for that date and points??
> 
> I applied on 24th Sep with 60.
> 
> Cheers


I hav applied on 15 aug with 60 pts. I am xpecting my invitation on 15 nov. because sm1 got invite on 1 nov with 60 pts eoi submitted on 2 aug as develpr prog. 

So i m hoping dat i ll get on 15 nov.


----------



## wizkid0319

Manii said:


> I hav applied on 15 aug with 60 pts. I am xpecting my invitation on 15 nov. because sm1 got invite on 1 nov with 60 pts eoi submitted on 2 aug as develpr prog.
> 
> So i m hoping dat i ll get on 15 nov.


Ok. When do you think I should expect mine?


----------



## Manii

wizkid0319 said:


> Ok. When do you think I should expect mine?


Wts ur code??


----------



## wizkid0319

Manii said:


> Wts ur code??


Analyst Programmer. Does that matter any way??


----------



## Manii

wizkid0319 said:


> Analyst Programmer. Does that matter any way??


i think u shud get on 15. if i got mine on dat day then u also ll get on same day. otherwise def u ll get on dec 1.

It does nt matter bt diac hav invited many programmers nd accountants in past invitations.


----------



## silentPrayers

Manii said:


> I guess u need to get recent one. AFP made it online. Its easy to apply online. U ll get reslt in 15 days.


I had another question about Aus PCC. Do we have to get just name check document or fingerprint check document for the VISA ? I tried calling them but they didn't answer my call. 

And also, can I use the medical check reference number that i had taken to apply TR visa. I don't think doing the medical check up right now is good idea, as it may take a long time for case officer to be assigned for our cases.

What do u suggest?


----------



## Manii

silentPrayers said:


> I had another question about Aus PCC. Do we have to get just name check document or fingerprint check document for the VISA ? I tried calling them but they didn't answer my call.
> 
> And also, can I use the medical check reference number that i had taken to apply TR visa. I don't think doing the medical check up right now is good idea, as it may take a long time for case officer to be assigned for our cases.
> 
> What do u suggest?


For aus PCC only name check req no fingerprints. 

Regarding med i think fr TR medical they do not test our blood. For PR med blood check z compulsory. If u did during TR and if its less than one yr then giv dat ref numb. Oderwise book another med fr PR. if u already got invite or xpecting invitation in coming mnths then u can do ur med now or latr. Med ll be valid fr one yr.thru eoi u ll get ur pr in a month. Rest up to u.


----------



## Omer316

Manii said:


> Congrats fr invitation. I recoz u shud apply 189 as its d fastest one. U ll get ur PR within one month. Its same like 885. So there z no pros nd cons. Jst apply nd dnt think too much. Wt ws ur code nd wn u applied Eoi?


Yea thats wat i think i should be doing ! I submitted my EOI on the 1st of july with 60 points n got invited on the 15th of Oct. applied as an accountant 221111. Now waiting for the police check before i apply. Thanks for the clarification ! I now will go ahead with 189. Cheers


----------



## Manii

Omer316 said:


> Yea thats wat i think i should be doing ! I submitted my EOI on the 1st of july with 60 points n got invited on the 15th of Oct. applied as an accountant 221111. Now waiting for the police check before i apply. Thanks for the clarification ! I now will go ahead with 189. Cheers


Gud luck dear...


----------



## subhadipbose

Hello Friends and Seniors !!!

I am an applicant from India. Can anyone of you help me understand which PCC do i need for the actual application : India PCC through ( Passport Seva Portal ) OR the AUS PCC.
Please let me know how to get the AUS PCC as well since i am totally unaware of this process.
Any help will be highly appreciated


----------



## Manii

subhadipbose said:


> Hello Friends and Seniors !!!
> 
> I am an applicant from India. Can anyone of you help me understand which PCC do i need for the actual application : India PCC through ( Passport Seva Portal ) OR the AUS PCC.
> Please let me know how to get the AUS PCC as well since i am totally unaware of this process.
> Any help will be highly appreciated


Hav u ever been to aus? If no then u need only ind pcc. If yes then u need to get aus pcc as well.

Go to AFP site and apply national check thru online lin. Fee z only $43. u can send scan copy of ur passport, bank st and ATM or credit card. It ll tak 15 to 20 days.


----------



## silentPrayers

Manii said:


> For aus PCC only name check req no fingerprints.
> 
> Regarding med i think fr TR medical they do not test our blood. For PR med blood check z compulsory. If u did during TR and if its less than one yr then giv dat ref numb. Oderwise book another med fr PR. if u already got invite or xpecting invitation in coming mnths then u can do ur med now or latr. Med ll be valid fr one yr.thru eoi u ll get ur pr in a month. Rest up to u.


I knew that the PR processing will be quick through EOI, but one month ?!! Are you sure. It's a really gud news if it is so!! )


----------



## marichelle

*eoi 15 nov 60 points*

Hi everyone!!! We have submitted Eoi (60) points on 26 oct 2012, analyst programmer,any chance of getting an invite the 15 th ??? :eyebrows:


----------



## subhadipbose

Manii said:


> Hav u ever been to aus? If no then u need only ind pcc. If yes then u need to get aus pcc as well.
> 
> Go to AFP site and apply national check thru online lin. Fee z only $43. u can send scan copy of ur passport, bank st and ATM or credit card. It ll tak 15 to 20 days.


Hey Manii...thanks for the guidance...i haven't been to AUS earlier so it seems i would just need the India PCC....if at all i get the invite in the first place.


----------



## rkv146

subhadipbose said:


> Hey Manii...thanks for the guidance...i haven't been to AUS earlier so it seems i would just need the India PCC....if at all i get the invite in the first place.


Hii Subhadip...

I am sure Your Vic SS will get approved around 1st to 15 of Dec and you will get an Invite..

I have read on so many post that vic strictly follows the 12 weeks Time Frame

So dont Worry, Just keep arranging all required docs and be ready, so that the Moment you get invite you can apply.

Also If you have a Credit Card of 2 Lakhs its good, If not try to arrange the debit card and be ready. because Some banks have Limits on debit card as well..
Like in My case ( Axis and ICICI have a Limit only of 1.5 Lakhs Per day)...

See My other post Tricky Situation..
Somehow managed to lodge my cas etoday!!!

regards
RK


----------



## Manii

subhadipbose said:


> Hey Manii...thanks for the guidance...i haven't been to AUS earlier so it seems i would just need the India PCC....if at all i get the invite in the first place.


Yes u need only ind pcc. U ll def get invite on 15 as u hav 70 pts. Be ready.


----------



## trivedins

I am new to this forum. I found some interesting discussions which forced me to join this forum. I have submitted my EOI on 7th September 2012 for Visa subclass 189 and have 60 points. What are chances of getting selected during next phase of rounds ?


----------



## koleth

Hi All,
A Quick Query.
I've applied for my ACS waiting for the approval, i have a question related to EOI application regarding my Point for applying for 189 Visa,

My Point are as follows:

Age: 28 Points: 30
Qualification: B-tech in Computer Science Points: 15
IELTS: L:8, R:6, W:6, S:7 Points: 0
Work Experience: 6yrs as System Analyst Points: is points is 10 or 15?

my overall is 7 in IELTS, but as it has two 6's in it, i hope that i wont get any points for it. is that right? 
If the work experience points is 15 then i'll be able to apply with 60points.

If i apply with 60 points how long does it take to get invitation?

Please reply soon guys......i'm very much tensed


----------



## fmasaud84

koleth said:


> Hi All,
> A Quick Query.
> I've applied for my ACS waiting for the approval, i have a question related to EOI application regarding my Point for applying for 189 Visa,
> 
> My Point are as follows:
> 
> Age: 28 Points: 30
> Qualification: B-tech in Computer Science Points: 15
> IELTS: L:8, R:6, W:6, S:7 Points: 0
> Work Experience: 6yrs as System Analyst Points: is points is 10 or 15?
> 
> my overall is 7 in IELTS, but as it has two 6's in it, i hope that i wont get any points for it. is that right?
> If the work experience points is 15 then i'll be able to apply with 60points.
> 
> If i apply with 60 points how long does it take to get invitation?
> 
> Please reply soon guys......i'm very much tensed


for IELTS you will get 0 as they will count your score as equal to 6 only. they always take the lowest band in your result.

for 6 years you will get 10 points. you need 8+ exp to claim 15 points

but dont worry you can do IELTS , just improve reading this is easy and work on writing maybe by reading tips from Ryan or Simon's websites.

i have similar case, i have taken my tests which had result S:8 , W : 7 , R : 7.5 and L : 6.5. However, I have taken another test and now i am waiting for the result =)


----------



## koleth

fmasaud84 said:


> for IELTS you will get 0 as they will count your score as equal to 6 only. they always take the lowest band in your result.
> 
> for 6 years you will get 10 points. you need 8+ exp to claim 15 points
> 
> but dont worry you can do IELTS , just improve reading this is easy and work on writing maybe by reading tips from Ryan or Simon's websites.
> 
> i have similar case, i have taken my tests which had result S:8 , W : 7 , R : 7.5 and L : 6.5. However, I have taken another test and now i am waiting for the result =)


Thanks for the info.

could you please send me the links for Ryan or Simon's websites


----------



## Manii

koleth said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> could you please send me the links for Ryan or Simon's websites


Ryans all videos are on youtube. he has xplained everything in videos.


----------



## Barsha

*urgent help*

this morning I was told by the CO, since I cant provide pay slip/ or bank statement of the job I used to do 5 and half years ago, my application will be denied. Unless i provide some other evidence. Can you please advise me, what can I provide them.
regards
Barsha


----------



## AnneChristina

Do you maybe have tax returns?
Or maybe you could contact the company & see what they still have on file?


----------



## fmasaud84

Barsha said:


> this morning I was told by the CO, since I cant provide pay slip/ or bank statement of the job I used to do 5 and half years ago, my application will be denied. Unless i provide some other evidence. Can you please advise me, what can I provide them.
> regards
> Barsha


What did you submit related to that job so far ?
How many years that job is covering in terms of experience ?


----------



## getsetgo

Barsha said:


> this morning I was told by the CO, since I cant provide pay slip/ or bank statement of the job I used to do 5 and half years ago, my application will be denied. Unless i provide some other evidence. Can you please advise me, what can I provide them.
> regards
> Barsha


Can you have a mail communication with the hr of the company asking for payslips. You could try.


----------



## Barsha

fmasaud84 said:


> What did you submit related to that job so far ?
> How many years that job is covering in terms of experience ?


Thanks for your reply:
Total work experience is 8 years,
I have provided pay slip and bank statement of last 5yrs +. For the first 3 yr I have provided work experience letter from the company. I dont have anything else other than.


----------



## wizkid0319

Barsha said:


> Thanks for your reply:
> Total work experience is 8 years,
> I have provided pay slip and bank statement of last 5yrs +. For the first 3 yr I have provided work experience letter from the company. I dont have anything else other than.



Hi,

Can't you get a bank statement? In the statement the salary comes with the description Salary/Slips or something like that.

Cheers


----------



## Barsha

I have tried but no much luck.


----------



## wizkid0319

Barsha said:


> I have tried but no much luck.


Do you mean CO did not accept bank statements or you couldn't get bank statements ??


----------



## spin123

Barsha said:


> Thanks for your reply:
> Total work experience is 8 years,
> I have provided pay slip and bank statement of last 5yrs +. For the first 3 yr I have provided work experience letter from the company. I dont have anything else other than.


Have you provided the employment contract and the promotion letters(if any)?

Also is it the same company your still working on or a different one?


----------



## fmasaud84

Barsha said:


> Thanks for your reply:
> Total work experience is 8 years,
> I have provided pay slip and bank statement of last 5yrs +. For the first 3 yr I have provided work experience letter from the company. I dont have anything else other than.


do you have any clue that why they are asking you more information ?


----------



## Barsha

wizkid0319 said:


> Do you mean CO did not accept bank statements or you couldn't get bank statements ??


i couldnt manage bank statement


----------



## Barsha

spin123 said:


> Have you provided the employment contract and the promotion letters(if any)?
> 
> Also is it the same company your still working on or a different one?


Thanks, that is actually a good idea. I will try to find as much information as possible from the company. No I am working in a different company.


----------



## Barsha

fmasaud84 said:


> do you have any clue that why they are asking you more information ?


They asked for 8yrs pay slip and bank statement at the very first letter.


----------



## spin123

Barsha said:


> Thanks, that is actually a good idea. I will try to find as much information as possible from the company. No I am working in a different company.


Also you could talk to that company HR and request them to provide the old salary slips. If they can't provide it you can even get an official letter from the company stating the same.

In my opinion it's quite normal not to have the old salary slips coz very few people keep them for so long.

Keep us posted about your progress.

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## chalaa

hi everyone,
i am scoring 65 points and expecting to get invitation on 15th nov's round of invitations.
Can anyone please tell me which documents do I need to prepare and submit at the time of lodging application? medical certificate or security check is required or not?
Please guide me what should I prepare and how to lodge visa application after getting the invitation.
Thanks


----------



## Manii

happy Diwali to all my indian frnds. May this diwali brings an invitation 2 evry1...:clap2:


----------



## chalaa

Manii said:


> happy Diwali to all my indian frnds. May this diwali brings an invitation 2 evry1...:clap2:


Happy diwali to everyone...may this brings more peace, prosperity and happiness for all of you


----------



## Ghostride

Manii said:


> happy Diwali to all my indian frnds. May this diwali brings an invitation 2 evry1...:clap2:


Happy diwali to u too & all the friends on the forum.....


----------



## AnneChristina

Manii said:


> happy Diwali to all my indian frnds. May this diwali brings an invitation 2 evry1...:clap2:


Happy Diwali to all my non-Indian friends


----------



## Ghostride

AnneChristina said:


> Happy Diwali to all my non-Indian friends


Happy diwali to all my german friends!!!!!! Lolzzzz


----------



## AnneChristina

Ghostride said:


> Happy diwali to all my german friends!!!!!! Lolzzzz


Haha. Happy Diwali!


----------



## Manii

AnneChristina said:


> Happy Diwali to all my non-Indian friends


Hey Anne u no abt our diwali festival. I jst mention indisn coz i thought no1 els knos abt this...

Again happy diwali to every1... Njy ur day nd wait fr invitation.


----------



## AnneChristina

Haha, no worries, just messing with you. Have a few Indian friends so I'm a bit familiar with Indian festivals.


----------



## Manii

AnneChristina said:


> Haha, no worries, just messing with you. Have a few Indian friends so I'm a bit familiar with Indian festivals.


Ahhh ok. go out nd eat sm indian sweets.


----------



## chalaa

hi everyone,
i am scoring 65 points and expecting to get invitation on 15th nov's round of invitations.
Can anyone please tell me which documents do I need to prepare and submit at the time of lodging application? medical certificate or security check is required or not?
Please guide me what should I prepare and how to lodge visa application after getting the invitation.
Thanks


----------



## AnneChristina

chalaa said:


> hi everyone,
> i am scoring 65 points and expecting to get invitation on 15th nov's round of invitations.
> Can anyone please tell me which documents do I need to prepare and submit at the time of lodging application? medical certificate or security check is required or not?
> Please guide me what should I prepare and how to lodge visa application after getting the invitation.
> Thanks


Once you receive your invitation you will first have to lodge an online application & pay the visa fees. After that you will be able to upload documents. Here the general 189 checklist from DIAC: http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf

You can schedule your medicals as soon as you lodged your application & paid the fee. There will be 2 forms which you have to print & take to the clinic.

You can start your police clearances right now. Depending on the country it might take some time, so it might make sense to get them done as soon as possible. Generally they are valid for 12 months, so there is no problem...


----------



## deearora

Hi Anne, 

Thanks for helping out everyone, u r awesome!!

just a quick question , i applies with 65 points for accountant category on 1st nov, do u think i would receive an invitation.

Also, other thing is i completed 1.5 yrs from UNSW and then did another .5 from CQU , do u think its gonna be a problem, both the degrees are related but one is Masters and other is graduate diploma. The subjects that i did in the diploma relate to the accounting degree.

what do u think, all the rest of my papers are completed including the pcc and medicals

thanks  -Dee


----------



## Ghostride

So, today's the day after which system sends out invitations to more 1400 candidates.
Anne, I understand that you predicted 01st October to be the cut-off date for this round, but after seeing that there are plenty of more 65 pointers coming in and a few 70s as well, would you still stand by your prediction or do you think it might be dragged back a bit? 
What do you think expats all around? whats going to be the cut-off date for tonight?


----------



## AnneChristina

deearora said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> Thanks for helping out everyone, u r awesome!!
> 
> just a quick question , i applies with 65 points for accountant category on 1st nov, do u think i would receive an invitation.
> 
> Also, other thing is i completed 1.5 yrs from UNSW and then did another .5 from CQU , do u think its gonna be a problem, both the degrees are related but one is Masters and other is graduate diploma. The subjects that i did in the diploma relate to the accounting degree.
> 
> what do u think, all the rest of my papers are completed including the pcc and medicals
> 
> thanks  -Dee


Hi Dee,
yes, you should def get an invite tonight.
as long as you have a positive skills assessment from one of the accounting bodies you should be fine, or are you asking about the education points?


----------



## dragonery

*Excited?*

Hi Anne and all the senior expats,

I am so excited about tonight and expecting to get an invitation. 
(189 visa- 70 points, Accountants, IELTS:9, 8, 8.5,8; O=8.5)

Good luck to those who are eagerly waiting for their invites 

I just have a question. I have applied for visa 485 in August 2012 and i am on a bridging visa at the moment. I did a full-test visa medicals back in August because i was told that i should do full test if i was planning to apply for permanent residency in the coming 12 months.

I am just wondering what i should do when i submit my visa medicals part of documents. I have got an envelop from Medibank and never unsealed it. Should I take that to immigration personally? or they should be able to look up on the system? Should I just scan the slip when i arranged for medicals back in August?

Cheers and have a good day!
Dragonery


----------



## AnneChristina

Ghostride said:


> So, today's the day after which system sends out invitations to more 1400 candidates.
> Anne, I understand that you predicted 01st October to be the cut-off date for this round, but after seeing that there are plenty of more 65 pointers coming in and a few 70s as well, would you still stand by your prediction or do you think it might be dragged back a bit?
> What do you think expats all around? whats going to be the cut-off date for tonight?


Haha, yeah, to be honest, I am not really sure about this forecast. But the problem is not so much the number of 65+ pointers, but that we have no idea how many 60 pointers lodged an EoI since August. The date will quite heavily be affected if my estimate of that figure is off.
Anyways, good luck to everyone! I hope for the best


----------



## Manii

U can use sam med for lodging ur 189. u need to give just ref number to ur CO or upload ref numb doc.


----------



## Manii

dragonery said:


> Hi Anne and all the senior expats,
> 
> I am so excited about tonight and expecting to get an invitation.
> (189 visa- 70 points, Accountants, IELTS:9, 8, 8.5,8; O=8.5)
> 
> Good luck to those who are eagerly waiting for their invites
> 
> I just have a question. I have applied for visa 485 in August 2012 and i am on a bridging visa at the moment. I did a full-test visa medicals back in August because i was told that i should do full test if i was planning to apply for permanent residency in the coming 12 months.
> 
> I am just wondering what i should do when i submit my visa medicals part of documents. I have got an envelop from Medibank and never unsealed it. Should I take that to immigration personally? or they should be able to look up on the system? Should I just scan the slip when i arranged for medicals back in August?
> 
> Cheers and have a good day!
> Dragonery


Yes def u ll get invite toni8. U need to upload jst ref numb of ur previos med.


----------



## dragonery

Hi Anne,

Another question I have is once i have applied for visa 189 and finalised the payment. Do I have to do anything to get rid of the visa 485 I applied for in August. I am still on bridging visa at the moment. Will my new application for 189 automatically invalidate the 485 application?

I am pretty confused about that!

It'd be great if you could shed some light on that 

Many thanks

Dragonery


----------



## Manii

AnneChristina said:


> Haha, yeah, to be honest, I am not really sure about this forecast. But the problem is not so much the number of 65+ pointers, but that we have no idea how many 60 pointers lodged an EoI since August. The date will quite heavily be affected if my estimate of that figure is off.
> Anyways, good luck to everyone! I hope for the best


I want invite toni8....dnt disappoint me.


----------



## dragonery

Cheers mates!

That was the best and quickest response ever!


----------



## Manii

dragonery said:


> Cheers mates!
> 
> That was the best and quickest response ever!


Hey dragon one thing more..i think u hav to withdraw ur485 file if u did nt get ur visa. Acc to me u cant lodge ny other file if u r on bridging visa. Make sure with immi or any agent.


----------



## AnneChristina

Was thinking the same; I would just withdraw the 485 application.


----------



## Ghostride

Manii said:


> I want invite toni8....dnt disappoint me.


You would definitely get an invite tonight, I can bet 1000bucks on it. The only issue is regarding the invites for September EOIs. It hard to predict how many EOIs will be getting an invite from the September submission. 

You can get ready to party, a New Year that brought heaps of good news for you!!!!!


----------



## Manii

Ghostride said:


> You would definitely get an invite tonight, I can bet 1000bucks on it. The only issue is regarding the invites for September EOIs. It hard to predict how many EOIs will be getting an invite from the September submission.
> 
> You can get ready to party, a New Year that brought heaps of good news for you!!!!!


Thank youuuuuu soooo muchhhh. Really hard to wait fr toni8..if i get my PR befor dec then i ll go to ind to c my family aftr 4 yrs..


----------



## dragonery

I read this on the skillselect booklet on immigration website

Revised eligible visa requirements

Where the intending migrant is lawfully in Australia when lodging their application, it will no
longer be necessary for them to hold a particular prerequisite visa, such as a student visa.
People who hold a substantive visa, or a bridging visa A, B or C, will be eligible to apply if
invited, provided they meet the other eligibility requirements.

It means i can apply for 189 visa while i am on bridging visa. I will just have to confirm with immigraiton whether i have to withdraw the 485 application


----------



## Manii

dragonery said:


> I read this on the skillselect booklet on immigration website
> 
> Revised eligible visa requirements
> 
> Where the intending migrant is lawfully in Australia when lodging their application, it will no
> longer be necessary for them to hold a particular prerequisite visa, such as a student visa.
> People who hold a substantive visa, or a bridging visa A, B or C, will be eligible to apply if
> invited, provided they meet the other eligibility requirements.
> 
> It means i can apply for 189 visa while i am on bridging visa. I will just have to confirm with immigraiton whether i have to withdraw the 485 application


Yes u can apply. i think ur pr file ll automatically overtak ur 485 file.


----------



## dragonery

Sorry again. I still have one more quesiton 

When submitting documents (IELTS, university certificate, etc) online, do we submit certified copies (say by JP) or original document (coloured ones)?

Thanks heaps

Dragonery


----------



## AnneChristina

If they are coloured you can just scan the originals.


----------



## bonkler

jasveer87 said:


> Thank you guys for the wishes.
> For those asking CO details,i dont know about it as my agent lodged my application.
> I submitted
> ielts result,degree completion certificate,transcripts,age proof,medical details,police clearances.I didnt claim experience points.Thats all that i remember.
> Thank you and good luck for those waiting for grants and invitations.


Congratulations.

Thanks for sharing the information. It is good to know that if you are not claiming points for work experience they won't ask you for bank statements, payslips and the like..less documents to worry about.

All the best for you in Oz,

Cheers!


----------



## dragonery

Visa 189- Points: 70- Date of Effect: 09/11/2012-

Still waiting for an invitation.....


----------



## rkv146

dragonery said:


> Visa 189- Points: 70- Date of Effect: 09/11/2012-
> 
> Still waiting for an invitation.....


You will get an invite now in few minutes!!
Dont worry


----------



## Ghostride

Anyone got the invite yet?


----------



## sam18

still waiting for the invitation, its 12:15am in Melbourne.


----------



## outlander

Ghostride said:


> Anyone got the invite yet?


Not yet...still waiting


----------



## VisMelbourne

still waiting ....for invitation


----------



## chalaa

how u guys are sure that invitations will be sent early morning at this time?


----------



## dragonery

Still waiting............ while playing Diablo 3 LOL


----------



## Manii

outlander said:


> Not yet...still waiting


No invite. Wt d hell z gng on??


----------



## AnneChristina

They always came between 12am and 12:10... really weird that there is nothing yet


----------



## chalaa

ok then lets see  gud luck everyone (Y)


----------



## dragonery

I guess they should go through all the 85, 80, 75 pointers first.... I am on 70 points and still havent received an invite yet...


----------



## chalaa

i am on 65 points, I also haven't got yet


----------



## Ghostride

dragonery said:


> I guess they should go through all the 85, 80, 75 pointers first.... I am on 70 points and still havent received an invite yet...


You will most def receive an invite. Keep us posted


----------



## dragonery

Keep refreshing my gmail.......... LAME!!


----------



## Ghostride

dragonery said:


> Keep refreshing my gmail.......... LAME!!


I know the anxiety n anxiousness just doesnt stop


----------



## Manii

Immi system is sleeping.. Plzzz wake up nd send inbitations to evry1..


----------



## Ghostride

Manii said:


> Immi system is sleeping.. Plzzz wake up nd send inbitations to evry1..


Yeah seems really weird


----------



## silentPrayers

I am beginning to worry now. Based on last two invitation rounds, it should have been started now. Keeping fingers crossed mouse on the refresh button of the skillSelect account...


----------



## bluebyte

Yeah, excited & waiting


----------



## fmasaud84

silentPrayers said:


> I am beginning to worry now. Based on last two invitation rounds, it should have been started now. Keeping fingers crossed mouse on the refresh button of the skillSelect account...


funny, that i have not submitted EOI but still i am curious to see what is the today's outcome =)


----------



## dragonery

maybe its because of day-light saving. I am based in Brisbane and its only 11:27pm


----------



## Ghostride

dragonery said:


> maybe its because of day-light saving. I am based in Brisbane and its only 11:27pm


And where do u think the skillselect mainframe is? Haha


----------



## Manii

dragonery said:


> maybe its because of day-light saving. I am based in Brisbane and its only 11:27pm


Wn ws day light saving???


----------



## bluebyte

dragonery said:


> maybe its because of day-light saving. I am based in Brisbane and its only 11:27pm


I think the systems are in ACT, so should be already past 00:00


----------



## silentPrayers

fmasaud84 said:


> funny, that i have not submitted EOI but still i am curious to see what is the today's outcome =)


Nearly same was the case with me for last round. Though I had sumbitted I was sure i wasn't gettting invite that quick but still the curiosity get hold of you. It's way beyond curiosity now... damn anxious


----------



## Waqar Hemani

No invitations so far? R u guys serious?


----------



## mandanapu

fmasaud84 said:


> funny, that i have not submitted EOI but still i am curious to see what is the today's outcome =)


Hahaha.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

May be because of day light saving?


----------



## Manii

Waqar Hemani said:


> No invitations so far? R u guys serious?


Yes we r damn serious..


----------



## dragonery

70 points, date of effect: 09/11/2012, no invite.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

I think systems are based in adelaide and its 12:02 now in adelaide so should be started by now.


----------



## Ghostride

Whats going on? I hope skillselect hasnt gone on a leave!!!! 
On a serious note though, looks like something's malfunctioned


----------



## boy0280

60 point 26/Aug still waiting.... anyone got the invitation??


----------



## Waqar Hemani

If not by now then wait till 1 am sydney time. I think the prob is because of daylight saving


----------



## Manii

boy0280 said:


> 60 point 26/Aug still waiting.... anyone got the invitation??


60 pts/ 15 aug... Waitingggggg


----------



## silentPrayers

There was announcement for the 15th November round right???


----------



## AnneChristina

It's not daylight savings... that would have affected the previous 2 rounds as well... Something is going very wrong here


----------



## Ghostride

silentPrayers said:


> There was announcement for the 15th November round right???


Yeah its still hanging there on skillselect website


----------



## sam18

annechristina said:


> it's not daylight savings... That would have affected the previous 2 rounds as well... Something is going very wrong here


i agree with you as daylight saving started here in Melbourne on 7th october.


----------



## dragonery

just checked immigration website. processing centres that are responsible for 189 subclass are Brisbane and Adeladie centres.

It's only 11:40pm in Brisbane.

Maybe that's why.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

AnneChristina said:


> It's not daylight savings... that would have affected the previous 2 rounds as well... Something is going very wrong here


Oh was it sorry my bad, i thought daylight saving started in november. Anyways, thts serious an akward n sad. May God bless all


----------



## Ghostride

AnneChristina said:


> It's not daylight savings... that would have affected the previous 2 rounds as well... Something is going very wrong here


Just hope that diac didn't decide to withdraw upon the invitations without informing us


----------



## Waqar Hemani

dragonery said:


> just checked immigration website. processing centres that are responsible for 189 subclass are Brisbane and Adeladie centres.
> 
> It's only 11:40pm in Brisbane.
> 
> Maybe that's why.


If tht would be the case then how everyone in the previous rounds got invitation at 12 am sharp ACT/ Sydney time?


----------



## dragonery

General Skilled Migration Processing Centres


----------



## Ghostride

dragonery said:


> just checked immigration website. processing centres that are responsible for 189 subclass are Brisbane and Adeladie centres.
> 
> It's only 11:40pm in Brisbane.
> 
> Maybe that's why.


Wouldnt that be the case in previous rounds as well?


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Ghostride said:


> Just hope that diac didn't decide to withdraw upon the invitations without informing us


It cant be because once they announced anything then they have to act upon tht. They cant just take their words back and its clearly written on skillselect tht there will b a round on 15 november. Must b a system problem for sure. australian law bound them to act on wht they said.


----------



## dragonery

Previously, Sydney and Brisbane had the same time zone. After the recent day-light saving changes (just in last week or the week before), Sydney is now 1-hr ahead of Brisbane


----------



## Ghostride

Waqar Hemani said:


> It can be because once they announced anything then they have to act upon tht. They cant just take their words back and its clearly written on skillselect tht there will b a round on 15 november. Must b a system problem for sure


Yeah mate, i do hope so. Hopefully they either update us or fix the prob ASAP!!!!


----------



## Waqar Hemani

I hope dragonery is right and u guys will receive invitations at 1 am


----------



## qqstar

Waqar Hemani said:


> If tht would be the case then how everyone in the previous rounds got invitation at 12 am sharp ACT/ Sydney time?


My situation is I updated my EOI on 8/11/2012 to 65 points. I'm still hanging in the middle of nowhere just like everyone else. 

The thing is, I have a friend who received invitation on 12:19 am on 1/11/2012 in sydney. Therefore I seriously doubt daylight saving plays a role here.


----------



## AnneChristina

The daylight savings were Oct 7. After that the invitations took place 12am Sydney time and 11pm Brisbane time... That's def not the case...


----------



## fmasaud84

Waqar Hemani said:


> May be because of day light saving?


Not day light but looks like electricity saving and their system is off =$


----------



## Waqar Hemani

qqstar said:


> My situation is I updated my EOI on 8/11/2012 to 65 points. I'm still hanging in the middle of nowhere just like everyone else.
> 
> The thing is, I have a friend who received invitation on 12:19 am on 1/11/2012 in sydney. Therefore I seriously doubt daylight saving plays a role here.


Invitations are issued at sharp 12 am, auto emails take time to b send. Because my skillselect did showed invitation at sharp 12 am on 1 nov but i received email at 12:04 so email takes time but not invitation.


----------



## fmasaud84

Waqar Hemani said:


> I think systems are based in adelaide and its 12:02 now in adelaide so should be started by now.


Walking system or mobile system ?


----------



## findraj

Something is wrong...


----------



## Waqar Hemani

fmasaud84 said:


> Walking system or mobile system ?


Wht u mean?


----------



## dragonery

Well i will wait till 12:20pm Brisbane time, if there's nothing there, i will just hit the sack. I have work tomorrow morning 9am.


----------



## anj0907

Hey guys...189 processing centres are in Adelaide and Brisbane...It is only 11.50 in Brisbane now...Another 10mins...


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Guys calm down wait till 1, there is till 7 minutes left. Keep checking skillselect. We dnt hve any option then to wait.


----------



## dragonery

It's more likely to be IT issues I reckon. It's not the first time they said they encountered IT issues :/


----------



## Waqar Hemani

dragonery said:


> Well i will wait till 12:20pm Brisbane time, if there's nothing there, i will just hit the sack. I have work tomorrow morning 9am.


Wht do u mean by sack? R u gonna suspend ur eoi? Lol dont do it bro take it easy


----------



## VolatileVortex

Waqar Hemani said:


> Wht do u mean by sack? R u gonna suspend ur eoi? Lol dont do it bro take it easy


ROFL he meant he would go to sleep


----------



## Ghostride

dragonery said:


> It's more likely to be IT issues I reckon. It's not the first time they said they encountered IT issues :/


I wish i can account this wait as the excuse for me being late to work tomorrow.... Have to wake up at 5! Come on skillselect put ur inviting boots on!!!!!!


----------



## dragonery

"Hit the sack" means go to bed........ lol


----------



## Waqar Hemani

dragonery said:


> "Hit the sack" means go to bed........ lol


Wasnt familiar with tht but obviously i knew u wouldnt goingto suspend, was just tried to lighten up the mood of the forum


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Alright the very last minute. Good luck everyone!


----------



## dragonery

certainly not haha, took me 3 attempts and $1000 AUD to score straight 8s in IELTS.... Not going to put all that into waste.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Anyone got invites or not?


----------



## findraj

Waqar Hemani said:


> Wht do u mean by sack? R u gonna suspend ur eoi? Lol dont do it bro take it easy


Hit the sack=go to bed


----------



## boy0280

still nothing for me....damn


----------



## VisMelbourne

not yet ??


----------



## findraj

nope


----------



## dragonery

Nothing!!!!  Are they withdrawing invites this time?


----------



## qqstar

Now 12:00am in brisbane has passed, anyone received it yet?


----------



## Ghostride

No one??? Doesnt sound good.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Guys if no invite by now then it means there is some wrong n u guys should call immi tomorrow to asked whts going on. Now i m hitting the sack dragonery lol hve work in morning.


----------



## Waqar Hemani

dragonery said:


> Nothing!!!!  Are they withdrawing invites this time?


They cant. Hey but did u guys noticed tht they never said tht invites will b issued at 12 am, though it was a practice till last round. May b they might send before the day ends? Just a thought


----------



## silentPrayers

yeah, but only if they (immi) answers the call. They never do when I call ??!!


----------



## silentPrayers

Waqar Hemani said:


> They cant. Hey but did u guys noticed tht they never said tht invites will b issued at 12 am, though it was a practice till last round. May b they might send before the day ends? Just a thought


I'm hitting the sack with that positive hope. Gud nite and gud luck...


----------



## Waqar Hemani

Me too going to bed. Gud luck ppl


----------



## dragonery

Same! Its unlikely they will send invites out now. Good night and good luck!


----------



## AnneChristina

Haha, the idea of 1,000 additional people calling DIAC tomorrow is quite funny 
but well... really too bad! I would assume either a technical glitch or maybe human error. If the latter, then maybe the system was programmed for 12pm rather than 12am... would be a reasonable mistake...


----------



## askumar

AnneChristina said:


> Haha, the idea of 1,000 additional people calling DIAC tomorrow is quite funny
> but well... really too bad! I would assume either a technical glitch or maybe human error. If the latter, then maybe the system was programmed for 12pm rather than 12am... would be a reasonable mistake...



This is really disappointing....

Cannot believe that no one has yet got an invitation.....

Kumar


----------



## jumblehaart

AnneChristina said:


> Haha, the idea of 1,000 additional people calling DIAC tomorrow is quite funny
> but well... really too bad! I would assume either a technical glitch or maybe human error. If the latter, then maybe the system was programmed for 12pm rather than 12am... would be a reasonable mistake...


if what u say is true.. no wonder developer programmers is on skillshortage list..LOL:eyebrows:


----------



## boy0280

still nothing going on. 

immi department should make itself the major sponsor for IT applicants......


----------



## fmasaud84

Wow ...!!! i guess they are waiting for me to submit the EOI !!!


----------



## jumblehaart

i applied for 189 just 1 week ago(9th nov) with 60 points. and i am staying awake all night waiting for invite..maybe i have to get realistic and go to sleep now.!!!


----------



## rkv146

boy0280 said:


> still nothing going on.
> 
> immi department should make itself the major sponsor for IT applicants......


Go to Seek and search they have put 15 requirement yesterday DIAC ( development, Testing) All levels.. Not a Joke Seriously...lol

Regards
RK


----------



## superm

haha.. ! awesome!


----------



## saro

Hi All, 

Still no mail from Skill Select Let us know if some one get an invitation.Going to bed after a waiting for invitation........ Tooo Bad!!!!

Saro


----------



## Ghostride

saro said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Still no mail from Skill Select Let us know if some one get an invitation.Going to bed after a waiting for invitation........ Tooo Bad!!!!
> 
> Saro


Nothing yet saro. Dnt knw whats going on. Can only hope that they havent cancelled this round!


----------



## askumar

Ghostride said:


> Nothing yet saro. Dnt knw whats going on. Can only hope that they havent cancelled this round!


Waited so long....dont think we are gonna get any invitation.....now time to go to bed.... 

If anyone gets invitation please share.....

Kumar


----------



## limonic316

rkv146 said:


> Go to Seek and search they have put 15 requirement yesterday DIAC ( development, Testing) All levels.. Not a Joke Seriously...lol
> 
> Regards
> RK


Challenge Accepted


----------



## Ghostride

So who's gonna be the first caller to ring the bells for DIAC? Guys pls keep us posted on whateva happens!! Desperately waiting to dial their number !!!!!


----------



## Shixmo

Waiting on the results! Its finally 7 am in Australia so am guessing midnight or 11:59 some email will come up!
Anyone who has gotten their results?


----------



## qqstar

7:48 Sydney time now, still got nothing! If anyone was to contact DIAC today, please update us here. Poor me have to work all day today!


----------



## Manii

Guys just got an invitation.,,,, wow


----------



## Ghostride

Manii said:


> Guys just got an invitation.,,,, wow


Many Congratulations Manii. So at this point only you received an invitation?? So the cut-off date right now is 15th August????


----------



## Manii

Yestrday was some system error. every1 was waiting whol ni8.. I jst wak up nd saw mail frm skill select... So happppy. Thnx evrybdy fr ur support.


----------



## Manii

Ghostride said:


> Many Congratulations Manii. So at this point only you received an invitation?? So the cut-off date right now is 15th August????


Thnxx ghost. May be.


----------



## Ghostride

Manii said:


> Thnxx ghost. May be.


Wowww. How does that work out with 1400 invitations??? Doesnt look good for us then!!!!

Anyways manii, enjoy ur invitation. You've thoroughly deserved it!!!


----------



## outlander

Manii said:


> Guys just got an invitation.,,,, wow


Congrats Mani....

I'm still waiting for mine ..fingers crossed!!!


----------



## silentPrayers

Manii said:


> Guys just got an invitation.,,,, wow


Many Congrats Manii..

What was your EOI date of effect ? My Date of effect was 10th August but I haven't received invitation yet ?!! 

Please also share the exact time of your invitation.


----------



## Fonz

Date of effect 27th August, 60 points
Still haven't got anything


----------



## Ghostride

outlander said:


> Congrats Mani....
> 
> I'm still waiting for mine ..fingers crossed!!!


So outlander, did u not receive an invitation yet? Even though, You submitted EOI on 20th Aug ???? Can't imagine there could be 1000 EOIs submitted between 15th Aug and 20th Aug!!!!


----------



## Ghostride

Manii said:


> Thnxx ghost. May be.


Manii, could you please clarify your Date of submission and Effect??


----------



## dragonery

I have 70 points, date of effect:09/11/12, haven't got anything yet


----------



## outlander

Ghostride said:


> So outlander, did u not receive an invitation yet? Even though, You submitted EOI on 20th Aug ???? Can't imagine there could be 1000 EOIs submitted between 15th Aug and 20th Aug!!!!


Hi Ghostride....yes, i created on 19th Aug and submitted on 20th Aug.

I guess there must be some system outage last night and they are testing the fix by sending out invitations for few ppl early in the mrng.. I'm expecting invitation in this round...hopefully will get thru..lets see....


----------



## sam18

Manii said:


> Guys just got an invitation.,,,, wow


Hi Mani, didu get the mail? Can u see the invitation in skillselect.
I submitted my EOI on 14th august, but i cant see any invitation on skillselect.
My agent filed the EOI for me.
I am really worried now.


----------



## UStoAusi

Ghostride said:


> Many Congratulations Manii. So at this point only you received an invitation?? So the cut-off date right now is 15th August????


No update on my side. My wife is an internal auditor and we had 70 points. Seems like lot of people in accounting category are applying...


----------



## iibit

I submitted the EOI on 12th August with 60 points ( general accountant). No invitation till now.10.49 AM Sydney time


----------



## sam18

UStoAusi said:


> No update on my side. My wife is an internal auditor and we had 70 points. Seems like lot of people in accounting category are applying...


I don't think the cutoff is 15 august, as i submitted mine on 14th august.


----------



## sam18

Manii said:


> Yestrday was some system error. every1 was waiting whol ni8.. I jst wak up nd saw mail frm skill select... So happppy. Thnx evrybdy fr ur support.


Mani,
could u please me is there anything abount invitation when u log-in to skillselect? 
I am really worried now.


----------



## UStoAusi

sam18 said:


> I don't think the cutoff is 15 august, as i submitted mine on 14th august.


Sam I filled in EOI on 6th of this month. Somehow I thought we will be invited...


----------



## Ghostride

UStoAusi said:


> No update on my side. My wife is an internal auditor and we had 70 points. Seems like lot of people in accounting category are applying...


Well, you would surely get an invitation looking at the points you have. I'd have to imagine that there is a critical system error and thus the immigration are working on it, which is slowly but steadily more people will receive the invitation. good luck guys!!!!


----------



## Ghostride

UStoAusi said:


> Sam I filled in EOI on 6th of this month. Somehow I thought we will be invited...


Yeah sam, I agree. I did mention this in my consecutive post. Probably, the system is still recovering and hopefully we all do get an invitation by the end of the day.


----------



## dragonery

Yea if a 60 pointer gets invited, we 70 pointers must get invite, regardless of date of effect


----------



## Ghostride

Hell, I can't even concentrate on working today. So obsessed with receiving an invitation!!!! Here I am at work, but instead of fixing internal network issues, all I am doing is keeping an eye on this forum.....
If I get sacked, hope Skill select pays me back... LOLzzzzzzzz


----------



## sam18

Ghostride said:


> Yeah sam, I agree. I did mention this in my consecutive post. Probably, the system is still recovering and hopefully we all do get an invitation by the end of the day.


Thanks Ghostride, Hope there will be more invitations by the end of the day.


----------



## Manii

silentPrayers said:


> Many Congrats Manii..
> 
> What was your EOI date of effect ? My Date of effect was 10th August but I haven't received invitation yet ?!!
> 
> Please also share the exact time of your invitation.


Date of effect/submission: 15 aug
60 pts developer prog


----------



## iibit

I called the immigration a moment ago and they confirmed it from Canberra that all the invitations have been sent out. Don't know what's going on.


----------



## Manii

sam18 said:


> Thanks Ghostride, Hope there will be more invitations by the end of the day.


Yes every1 ll get invitation. DIAC must tryng to resolv issues. I got mail at 10:04 am


----------



## Manii

sam18 said:


> Hi Mani, didu get the mail? Can u see the invitation in skillselect.
> I submitted my EOI on 14th august, but i cant see any invitation on skillselect.
> My agent filed the EOI for me.
> I am really worried now.


Yes i got mail at 10:04 am. I can c invitation in skillselect nd status changed frm submitted to invited.


----------



## silentPrayers

Manii said:


> Date of effect/submission: 15 aug
> 60 pts developer prog


THankx Manii,

Could you please share the exact time you received your invitation


----------



## sam18

Manii said:


> Yes every1 ll get invitation. DIAC must tryng to resolv issues. I got mail at 10:04 am[/QUO
> 
> Mani,
> can u see any invitation in skillselect.


----------



## Ghostride

iibit said:


> I called the immigration a moment ago and they confirmed it from Canberra that all the invitations have been sent out. Don't know what's going on.


All the invitations have been sent out??? Hows that possible??? Did you ask them how many have been sent out????


----------



## Manii

I think they r sending invitations acc to category. In last round accountants were on top. May be this time programmers. as they need programmers to fix their issues. Lol

I m nt ri8. Jst assumption.


----------



## abhijit

Manii said:


> Yes every1 ll get invitation. DIAC must tryng to resolv issues. I got mail at 10:04 am


Hi manii,

Is this Australia eastern time? (NSW, ACT)

Abhijit


----------



## dragonery

Mine is still "submitted" .... Weird


----------



## Manii

sam18 said:


> Manii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes every1 ll get invitation. DIAC must tryng to resolv issues. I got mail at 10:04 am[/QUO
> 
> Mani,
> can u see any invitation in skillselect.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes in correspondence infront of 189
Click to expand...


----------



## Ghostride

Could someone call the immigration and ask them how many invites have been sent? coz surely it can't be that no one else on the forum receives an invitation from the 1400 sent out..... Such a pity I am at work, I will give them a call in lunch. Could anyone else do the same right now, if possible????


----------



## Manii

Dnt worry guys evry1 ll get PR. i m in aus since 5 yrs. immi rejct my Pr in aug coz of IELTS. Bt i did nt giv up. nd took so many ielts nd finally got 7 each nd applied in skillselect. today i got invitation. Sooner or latr evry1 ll get.


----------



## silentPrayers

Manii said:


> Dnt worry guys evry1 ll get PR. i m in aus since 5 yrs. immi rejct my Pr in aug coz of IELTS. Bt i did nt giv up. nd took so many ielts nd finally got 7 each nd applied in skillselect. today i got invitation. Sooner or latr evry1 ll get.


Thankx Manni,

But i desperately hope its sooner rather than later....


----------



## Manii

Hey guys hold on. My mistake. i read correspondence clearly now. Got invitation fr 190. How come even i did nt get ack frm nsw nd they sent me invite?????

Now i m worried.


----------



## wizkid0319

Can we call and ask DIAC what the cut off date was for 60ers???


----------



## dragonery

Yea it doesn't make sense 60 pointers get invited when 70 pointers are still waiting. Given occupation ceiling hasn't been reached, I thought higher pointers should get invites first??


----------



## Ghostride

Manii said:


> Hey guys hold on. My mistake. i read correspondence clearly now. Got invitation fr 190. How come even i did nt get ack frm nsw nd they sent me invite?????
> 
> Now i m worried.


Gosh, Manii. You held all ours breath by now..... May be NSW directly forwarded your invitation to DIAC.

So guys, no one till now has received an invitation for 189!!!! This is getting weirder by the minute.... Getting so nervous now.... Whats going on???? Where did DIAC send the invitations to???


----------



## Manii

I m sory guys got invite fr 190. Begor i ws chking on ph so vud nt read clearly. Nw logged onlaptop. Bt strange i did nt ack nd hot invitation..


----------



## Manii

Ghostride said:


> Gosh, Manii. You held all ours breath by now..... May be NSW directly forwarded your invitation to DIAC.
> 
> So guys, no one till now has received an invitation for 189!!!! This is getting weirder by the minute.... Getting so nervous now.... Whats going on???? Where did DIAC send the invitations to???


I m sorry ghost. I ws xcitd wn i saw mail frm skillslct. So cud nt go thru it clearly.


----------



## dragonery

I don't think immi has sent out any invites yet... Anyone with 75 points or above receive any invite here?


----------



## Ghostride

dragonery said:


> I don't think immi has sent out any invites yet... Anyone with 75 points or above receive any invite here?


Yeah i also dont think any one at all has received an invitation. Would be worth to give the Immigration guys a call and precisely ask them if there have been invitations sent out for 189 visa for the 15th November round. There might be a system glitch and they might be unaware of it until we make them aware of this fact.


----------



## wizkid0319

Ghostride said:


> Yeah i also dont think any one at all has received an invitation. Would be worth to give the Immigration guys a call and precisely ask them if there have been invitations sent out for 189 visa for the 15th November round. There might be a system glitch and they might be unaware of it until we make them aware of this fact.


yes true... Also if the say YES. we should ask what the cutoff date was.

CHeers


----------



## dragonery

Their IT system is a joke....


----------



## dragonery

Doubt they are gonna do anything today..... public service workers are somehow the laziest, highest pay but most inefficient bunch of people. I didn't say that, oz newspaper did


----------



## Ghostride

dragonery said:


> Their IT system is a joke....


Mate, considering you have received 70 points, it would be the best for you to give them a call and using your own example try to trace out the issue at hands. Coz they wouldn't be able to argue that a 70 pointer shouldn't have received invitation and that they we can convince them to look into their own system rather than imagining the potential causes. 

I myself am going to give them a call, even though I dont think that they would be convinced after listening to my points score.


----------



## iibit

As i said earlier, I called them and they replied back saying that the invitations have already been sent out. Can any one call them once again ask whether their system is playing up. I'm at work and couldn't do that by myself. Thanks you


----------



## abmreddy

which number to call?


----------



## Ghostride

iibit said:


> As i said earlier, I called them and they replied back saying that the invitations have already been sent out. Can any one call them once again ask whether their system is playing up. I'm at work and couldn't do that by myself. Thanks you


What number did u call on?


----------



## UStoAusi

Ghostride said:


> What number did u call on?


I will take a shot about calling them, let me know their number?


----------



## fmasaud84

iibit said:


> As i said earlier, I called them and they replied back saying that the invitations have already been sent out. Can any one call them once again ask whether their system is playing up. I'm at work and couldn't do that by myself. Thanks you


maybe invitations are still stuck in the air.. or maybe a bunch of birds snatched those

this is funny that they have sent and no one has got


----------



## Ghostride

fmasaud84 said:


> maybe invitations are still stuck in the air.. or maybe a bunch of birds snatched those
> 
> this is funny that they have sent and no one has got


No man, it isnt funny at all!!! Its almost ruining everything


----------



## fmasaud84

Ghostride said:


> No man, it isnt funny at all!!! Its almost ruining everything


i know and i did not tell a joke, it was sarcasm.

Since this is on the government level and how can they make such mistakes there.

there are many things which they are not updating, for example occupation Ceiling.

EOI submisssion reports etc


----------



## kunhuang

Is is possible somebody has created thousands 'fake' EOI applications (over 75 points). Those fake applications eat all EOI invitations.....

DIAC has said they have sent out the invitations.
Somebody got the 190 invitation on Nov 15th, it seems the system works well.


----------



## Ghostride

So I tried to call the immigration in the lunch break. Spent 45 mins on the phone just waiting in the queue. Ended up the whole lunch on the phone but still couldn't get through to anyone!!!!

If anyone else got through, please update the situation. 
Makes me wonder what good is lodging an EOI and waiting the whole night if we are not even updated about whats going on by the immigration..... Depressed!


----------



## Ghostride

kunhuang said:


> Is is possible somebody has created thousands 'fake' EOI applications (over 75 points). Those fake applications eat all EOI invitations.....
> 
> DIAC has said they have sent out the invitations.
> Somebody got the 190 invitation on Nov 15th, it seems the system works well.


I don't think its practical for someone to create 1000s like that. Apart from this, DIAC must be atleast having an IP tracking log (considering the size & accountability of the task at hand) which should be protecting them getting fake EOIs from the same person all of a sudden. Well, but yeah they have been careless so far and so I wouldn't be any more surprised now if this turned out to be true......


----------



## fmasaud84

Ghostride said:


> I don't think its practical for someone to create 1000s like that. Apart from this, DIAC must be atleast having an IP tracking log (considering the size & accountability of the task at hand) which should be protecting them getting fake EOIs from the same person all of a sudden. Well, but yeah they have been careless so far and so I wouldn't be any more surprised now if this turned out to be true......


but how difficult it still is to get different IPs by using a VPN .

i know one vpn provider has servers in 24 countries and then in those 24 countries they have different ips.

but still i hope this is not that reason . However, i was thinking a few days ago that how they can make sure that the invitation is going to a genuine candidate .


----------



## Ghostride

fmasaud84 said:


> but how difficult it still is to get different IPs by using a VPN .
> 
> i know one vpn provider has servers in 24 countries and then in those 24 countries they have different ips.
> 
> but still i hope this is not that reason . However, i was thinking a few days ago that how they can make sure that the invitation is going to a genuine candidate .



Well if we go into deep security avenue (which is exactly my field of study & work), you will be terrified to know that none of the organisations in the world are secure. This includes NSA, FBIs and so on....... However, on the other hand in order to secure these vulnerabilities there are standards which have been set for any transmission. In short, if any one wanted to override these secure sites, it would certainly take more than a home desktop and a router - let alone parsing the firewalls....

But yeah what you said is precisely correct. Even using an online proxy server such as proxy.org and so on, you can make sure your IP addresses are fake. Probably getting a bit too technical right now.

It all comes down to why would someone spend so much of resources and time, just to create fake EOIs (not saying that it can't be done). Surely if you want to infiltrate there are better places to go (shouldn't even be mentioning them online!!!! Lolz).....

To tell you honestly mate, it is very distressing to find out that nothing is transparent with the EOI system. Every minute, my hopes of getting an invitation ever are deterring!!!!


----------



## Ghostride

UStoAusi said:


> I will take a shot about calling them, let me know their number?


I tried calling on 1300 364 613. From outside australia, you can call on +61 1300 364 613


----------



## bangsree

*share the number*

Can anyone share the number? I have applied for NSW SS on 5th of this month.. with 70 points.. didn't receive ack/invitation.

Hope everyone will receive the invitations.. not sure what their systems are upto..


----------



## Manii

bangsree said:


> Can anyone share the number? I have applied for NSW SS on 5th of this month.. with 70 points.. didn't receive ack/invitation.
> 
> Hope everyone will receive the invitations.. not sure what their systems are upto..


Dnt wry abt ack. I did nt get ny ack or letter. Directly got invitation.


----------



## UStoAusi

Ghostride said:


> I tried calling on 1300 364 613. From outside australia, you can call on +61 1300 364 613


My sis ( who is in Aus) tried calling one of the no's( not sure if it was this one) and was told that they cant say anything until application is invited. 

Is you guys are sure that they will have some information, I will request her to call thus no? Let me know what you guys think?


----------



## dragonery

Guys, be patient and just keep waiting. It shouldn't take too long (a couple of days).
I am working at an Aussie company and I know how inefficient things are here. Things have to go through this department and then that department, and in the end just get stuck somewhere because someone forgot to pass on the information to the right department. In government and public services, I'd imagine it's even worse.

They will sort it out, it just takes longer. No one can push them really. Remember we were all waiting for the news of November invitation, they didn't release it until 2nd of November. Another example showing how slow and inefficient it is here. You just have to get used to it if you have never been here


----------



## Ghostride

UStoAusi said:


> My sis ( who is in Aus) tried calling one of the no's( not sure if it was this one) and was told that they cant say anything until application is invited.
> 
> Is you guys are sure that they will have some information, I will request her to call thus no? Let me know what you guys think?


Yes that is the number that i tried. Ask them whom to contact to report/query abt skillselect. 
If they persist that invitations have been sent, then you do hold the right to enquire abt what was the cutoff date and how many candidates have been invited? 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Ghostride

dragonery said:


> Guys, be patient and just keep waiting. It shouldn't take too long (a couple of days).
> I am working at an Aussie company and I know how inefficient things are here. Things have to go through this department and then that department, and in the end just get stuck somewhere because someone forgot to pass on the information to the right department. In government and public services, I'd imagine it's even worse.
> 
> They will sort it out, it just takes longer. No one can push them really. Remember we were all waiting for the news of November invitation, they didn't release it until 2nd of November. Another example showing how slow and inefficient it is here. You just have to get used to it if you have never been here


I wish you are absolutely correct and we get an invitation. However this is not the first time that they are sendin invitations, so they should have been able to figure out by now.

What scars me is the thought of a conspiracy being played in order to hold off any further invitations. I absolutely wish n pray that u are true and we receive invitations ASAP!


----------



## wizkid0319

OMG... dont even think about it... wts your score and submission date??





Ghostride said:


> I wish you are absolutely correct and we get an invitation. However this is not the first time that they are sendin invitations, so they should have been able to figure out by now.
> 
> What scars me is the thought of a conspiracy being played in order to hold off any further invitations. I absolutely wish n pray that u are true and we receive invitations ASAP!


----------



## Ghostride

wizkid0319 said:


> OMG... dont even think about it... wts your score and submission date??


Score is 60 points and date of submission/effect is 16 september


----------



## abmreddy

Hi Mani,

When did u apply for NSW SS.

Thanks,
Bala


----------



## rkv146

abmreddy said:


> Hi Mani,
> 
> When did u apply for NSW SS.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bala


Guys,
I Checked with my friend Who is in Singapore.. he has Lodged his EOI In 3rd November with 75 Points.. He has also not got any invite now..

So I guess there is no invitations so Far.

However As someone posted earlier, that DIAC has confirmed that invitations are already sent, then its Alarming and scary.. Coz my friend should have Got invite with 75 points. Coz If you see my Signature I got invite in just 7 days during Septemeber..

Lets Pray and Hope that its just a technical Glitch and the person who said invitations are out does not know what she is talking about..

All the Best..

RK


----------



## bdg

I sent a query via skillselect website. Lets hope for some kind of feedback or update soon. EOI lodge 8 September - 60 points.


----------



## Ghostride

bdg said:


> I sent a query via skillselect website. Lets hope for some kind of feedback or update soon. EOI lodge 8 September - 60 points.


Good on ya mate. Keep us posted.


----------



## kunhuang

Manii said:


> I m sorry ghost. I ws xcitd wn i saw mail frm skillslct. So cud nt go thru it clearly.


Hi, Manii

Could you share the document checklist which you provide to NSW to apply the SS? Thanks!

Regards,


----------



## dragonery

rkv146 said:


> Guys,
> I Checked with my friend Who is in Singapore.. he has Lodged his EOI In 3rd November with 75 Points.. He has also not got any invite now..
> 
> So I guess there is no invitations so Far.
> 
> However As someone posted earlier, that DIAC has confirmed that invitations are already sent, then its Alarming and scary.. Coz my friend should have Got invite with 75 points. Coz If you see my Signature I got invite in just 7 days during Septemeber..
> 
> Lets Pray and Hope that its just a technical Glitch and the person who said invitations are out does not know what she is talking about..
> 
> All the Best..
> 
> RK


That's kinda of a relief. There's no way 1400 invites were sent out and even a 75 pointer didn't get an invite. There must be some type of technical glitches there. I'd expect the cut-off should lie somewhere between late-September to early October for 60 pointers.


----------



## rkv146

dragonery said:


> That's kinda of a relief. There's no way 1400 invites were sent out and even a 75 pointer didn't get an invite. There must be some type of technical glitches there. I'd expect the cut-off should lie somewhere between late-September to early October for 60 pointers.



Yes , Guys so please dont worry, When I can invite with 70 points in September my friend Should definetly have got invite with 75 points...
It just could be System Issues with Skill Select..
Because this being Government stuff, the chances of conspiracy and Fake EOI are very very rare.

Regards
RK


----------



## VVV

Hi, I was so upset about not having an invite and thought it only happened to me...I submitted mine on Sep 04th (date of effect) and edited a date of employemnt with no change of points on Nov 06th. So my date of effect remained at Sep 04th but the date submitted on the EOI Pdf comes as Nov 06th. I was thinking for some bad luck of mine, my EOI did not get picked up based on the original submission date/date of effect (although the department says that the date of effect will not change unless any editing to the EOI change the points/eligibility).

I called immi several times, I was on hold for more than half n hour...I have no idea what's happening...I was really hoping to get an invite last night!


----------



## Manii

abmreddy said:


> Hi Mani,
> 
> When did u apply for NSW SS.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bala


Yes i applied fr nsw on 24


----------



## Manii

kunhuang said:


> Hi, Manii
> 
> Could you share the document checklist which you provide to NSW to apply the SS? Thanks!
> 
> Regards,


I sent followng docs

All qualification docs(master bachelor +2 nd 10)
Acs
Passport copy
IELTS
My three yrs tax return docs frm aus gov( i do packing job)
all 4 forms


Even i did nt send resume


----------



## zamil525

Dear all,
I have applied for skill assesmnet to ACS two days ago. Now can I submit an EOI before I hear from ACS to be in upfront in the long queue ? As far as I know EOI does not required to upload any document, so by the time I get invitation by DIAC, I will receive my ACS assesment.


----------



## dragonery

VVV said:


> Hi, I was so upset about not having an invite and thought it only happened to me...I submitted mine on Sep 04th (date of effect) and edited a date of employemnt with no change of points on Nov 06th. So my date of effect remained at Sep 04th but the date submitted on the EOI Pdf comes as Nov 06th. I was thinking for some bad luck of mine, my EOI did not get picked up based on the original submission date/date of effect (although the department says that the date of effect will not change unless any editing to the EOI change the points/eligibility).
> 
> I called immi several times, I was on hold for more than half n hour...I have no idea what's happening...I was really hoping to get an invite last night!


Judging from the cut-off date on the 1st Nov round, the cut-off date for 60 pointers moved from 2nd July to about 8-9th Augusut. You stand a pretty good chance getting an invite on the 15th Nov round. Just wait for them to fix the glitches, you should get the invite soon


----------



## Manii

zamil525 said:


> Dear all,
> I have applied for skill assesmnet to ACS two days ago. Now can I submit an EOI before I hear from ACS to be in upfront in the long queue ? As far as I know EOI does not required to upload any document, so by the time I get invitation by DIAC, I will receive my ACS assesment.


U can create eoi bt cant submit. U need acs ref num for eoi.


----------



## soeid

zamil525 said:


> Dear all,
> I have applied for skill assesmnet to ACS two days ago. Now can I submit an EOI before I hear from ACS to be in upfront in the long queue ? As far as I know EOI does not required to upload any document, so by the time I get invitation by DIAC, I will receive my ACS assesment.


E0I will require your skills assessment


----------



## kunhuang

zamil525 said:


> Dear all,
> I have applied for skill assesmnet to ACS two days ago. Now can I submit an EOI before I hear from ACS to be in upfront in the long queue ? As far as I know EOI does not required to upload any document, so by the time I get invitation by DIAC, I will receive my ACS assesment.


EOI need valid ACS result, otherwise, the mismatch info between EOI and ACS result maybe happen. Your EOI will be frozen after the invitation.


----------



## superm

re


Manii said:


> U can create eoi bt cant submit. U need acs ref num for eoi.


So we create eoi without submitting it? 
And when we receive acs result we can update eoi and submit to save eoi filling time after acs result?


----------



## Pete_sampras

kunhuang said:


> Hi, Manii
> 
> Could you share the document checklist which you provide to NSW to apply the SS? Thanks!
> 
> Regards,


Please use the below check list

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0014/24053/nsw_mig_form3_201207.pdf


----------



## buddi

Yes you can create an EOI without a valid skill assessment outcome and IELTS score. But then the EOI can not be submitted as complete. It will still be a draft so no invitation can be received. My advise is to wait until you have both skill assessment and IELTS results then create an EOI. 

The date you create an EOI does not matter but it is the date of effect (date when you complete your EOI) will decide who receives the invitation when point scores are equal.







superm said:


> re
> 
> So we create eoi without submitting it?
> And when we receive acs result we can update eoi and submit to save eoi filling time after acs result?


----------



## Sktoaustralia

Hi All,

Also eagerly waiting for the invitation results , just going through all the posts and trying to think that anyone with bad motives can easily hack the whole system.

Imagine A hypothetical Immigration Consultant

If in a hypothetical situation , if we have an occupation ceiling of 300 for an occupation X, we have till date filled up 50 of it so there are only 250 remaining. Now any immigration agency gets 50 clients for this category X and the clients plan to apply in last week of say Jan. The consultant will fear that all the vacancy in this occupation ceiling will be filled up by that time and so might lose business
So he can easily take help from an IT guy to raise fake EOI (say 500) for that ceiling with different IP's (that is easy to modify) and each with 80 points , as there is no validation and are free to apply they will go through easily. That would mean we will not have any invite for atleast two months at all as the invites will be taken up by the fake EOI. Since he did not intend to apply for Visa on those fake EOI's but wanted to buy some time and restrict other from raising EOI, these EOI's will eventually expire after 2 months and so he can now raise his actual EOI and cancel the rest (fake) of them. Moreover geniune user will think that all the ceiling has been consumed for this year and will then stop attempting in the currentl year, whcih will make it more easiers for these consultants.


This is just a situation in which can tweak the system but anyone who wants to do it for fun , they can hold up the entire invitaion process for months even without much system knowledge. There should be some authentication in place to check the ACS, IELTS etc reference numbers when raising an EOI. Although the system expects an ACS and IELTS score but does not authenticate it.


----------



## superm

:focus:


buddi said:


> Yes you can create an EOI without a valid skill assessment outcome and IELTS score. But then the EOI can not be submitted as complete. It will still be a draft so no invitation can be received. My advise is to wait until you have both skill assessment and IELTS results then create an EOI.
> 
> The date you create an EOI does not matter but it is the date of effect (date when you complete your EOI) will decide who receives the invitation when point scores are equal.


Thanks buddi, and Got your point. but my point was that we can at least create draft version so that we don't waste time on eoi filing doubts after we have received our acs result. We can clear all eoi filling doubts before acs result is out. Make sense? 
Though am not sure if there will be any doubts in eoi or not. But you never know..


----------



## rkv146

Sktoaustralia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Also eagerly waiting for the invitation results , just going through all the posts and trying to think that anyone with bad motives can easily hack the whole system.
> 
> Imagine A hypothetical Immigration Consultant
> 
> If in a hypothetical situation , if we have an occupation ceiling of 300 for an occupation X, we have till date filled up 50 of it so there are only 250 remaining. Now any immigration agency gets 50 clients for this category X and the clients plan to apply in last week of say Jan. The consultant will fear that all the vacancy in this occupation ceiling will be filled up by that time and so might lose business
> So he can easily take help from an IT guy to raise fake EOI (say 500) for that ceiling with different IP's (that is easy to modify) and each with 80 points , as there is no validation and are free to apply they will go through easily. That would mean we will not have any invite for atleast two months at all as the invites will be taken up by the fake EOI. Since he did not intend to apply for Visa on those fake EOI's but wanted to buy some time and restrict other from raising EOI, these EOI's will eventually expire after 2 months and so he can now raise his actual EOI and cancel the rest (fake) of them. Moreover geniune user will think that all the ceiling has been consumed for this year and will then stop attempting in the currentl year, whcih will make it more easiers for these consultants.
> 
> 
> This is just a situation in which can tweak the system but anyone who wants to do it for fun , they can hold up the entire invitaion process for months even without much system knowledge. There should be some authentication in place to check the ACS, IELTS etc reference numbers when raising an EOI. Although the system expects an ACS and IELTS score but does not authenticate it.



Hii,

What you said is possible but will not be Practical..

For eg: If occ code A has ceiling of 500 and so far 50 has been used. 
The Next invite November 15th has 1400 invitations.
Assuming All 450 EOI has been submitted for Occ Code A.
It does not mean all 450 with be Invited.9 even if all 450 are with 80 points).

The Invitation is distributed among all occupation Codes and this distribution is determined and decided by DIAC..

There are lot of loopholes in the system, but I doubt since this is Migration and Home affairs controlled and there are some Disclaimers and Check which we click while submitting EOI, so It is very rare that some one tries to play prank or gets involved in such malpractice..


Regards
RK


----------



## dragonery

I think its unlikely anyone would get invites on 15th Nov... since its already about close of business.
Lets hope for the best tomorrow!


----------



## brahmgupta

kunhuang said:


> Hi, Manii
> 
> Could you share the document checklist which you provide to NSW to apply the SS? Thanks!
> 
> Regards,


Post your further NSW SS queries @ http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/96400-nsw-state-sponsorship-176-a-73.html


----------



## varunynr

Indeed True and never expect to get selected and receive a PR following these hypothetical scenarios, a simple and true applicant is what DIAC requires.


----------



## parul kaushik

hi guys ...


i too have filed EOI on july 12th .... but had to update it on 14 september.... applied under visa class 189... with 60 for electronics engineer category.... has any body got visa invite in november for similar EOI ... please let me know .... m getting quiet nervous now ..... please do reply ...

my over all IELTS score is 7.5 ...


----------



## Ghostride

parul kaushik said:


> hi guys ...
> 
> i too have filed EOI on july 12th .... but had to update it on 14 september.... applied under visa class 189... with 60 for electronics engineer category.... has any body got visa invite in november for similar EOI ... please let me know .... m getting quiet nervous now ..... please do reply ...
> 
> my over all IELTS score is 7.5 ...


No one at all on this forum or on few others have received an invite regardless of the points and IELTS. Its ok to be nervous, we all are!!! Just kidding.


----------



## bdg

dragonery said:


> I think its unlikely anyone would get invites on 15th Nov... since its already about close of business.
> Lets hope for the best tomorrow!



maybe it will run at midnight..... lets hope for the best


----------



## dragonery

Worst case scenario, they thought they had done it (In fact they missed the invitation altogether) or they decided just to cancell the 15th Nov invitation abruptly.

Assuming the 1st Dec round will still go ahead, then it means all the numbers of 65, 70, 75, 80 pointers will double in that round. If that is the case, the cut-off date for 60 pointers may only move to late August or something. I don't know, it's not looking good.


----------



## Ghostride

dragonery said:


> Worst case scenario, they thought they had done it (In fact they missed the invitation altogether) or they decided just to cancell the 15th Nov invitation abruptly.
> 
> Assuming the 1st Dec round will still go ahead, then it means all the numbers of 65, 70, 75, 80 pointers will double in that round. If that is the case, the cut-off date for 60 pointers may only move to late August or something. I don't know, it's not looking good.


Doesn't at all sound good.... Coz if ur worst case scenario is true then the likelihood of this error recurring would also be true nd in that case most of us would never receive an invitation!


----------



## rkv146

Ghostride said:


> Doesn't at all sound good.... Coz if ur worst case scenario is true then the likelihood of this error recurring would also be true nd in that case most of us would never receive an invitation!


If the Cancel the Nov 15th Invite, they will surely publish a post in the skill select website. because they have already posted that 1400 invites would be sent on Nov15th.

Did anyone manage to get through to DIAC and Find out whats the progress on invitations.


Regards
RK


----------



## VVV

parul kaushik said:


> hi guys ...
> 
> 
> i too have filed EOI on july 12th .... but had to update it on 14 september.... applied under visa class 189... with 60 for electronics engineer category.... has any body got visa invite in november for similar EOI ... please let me know .... m getting quiet nervous now ..... please do reply ...
> 
> my over all IELTS score is 7.5 ...



Hi, so did ur points change after the update for EOI on September 14th? coz if ur points or eligibility DID NOT change then ur date of effect ought to have been July 12th and u should have got an invite last round. However, if ur date of effect changed to September 14th due to any change in points or eligibility after ur update, then I suppose you should get an invite in the next round.


----------



## Ghostride

rkv146 said:


> If the Cancel the Nov 15th Invite, they will surely publish a post in the skill select website. because they have already posted that 1400 invites would be sent on Nov15th.
> 
> Did anyone manage to get through to DIAC and Find out whats the progress on invitations.
> 
> 
> Regards
> RK


Yeah a few did get hold of them and got the reply as either they have already sent out invitations OR they can't dissipate information like this unless the caller has received an invitation, in which case they can help him/her with their own EOIs...


----------



## rkv146

Ghostride said:


> Yeah a few did get hold of them and got the reply as either they have already sent out invitations OR they can't dissipate information like this unless the caller has received an invitation, in which case they can help him/her with their own EOIs...


If what DIAC said in the call is true, then really something is fishy, because its not possible that 1400 Invites have been sent and not a single of them is a user of this forum and has not shared their Joy with other members!!!

Really Strange..
RK


----------



## kunhuang

rkv146 said:


> If what DIAC said in the call is true, then really something is fishy, because its not possible that 1400 Invites have been sent and not a single of them is a user of this forum and has not shared their Joy with other members!!!
> 
> Really Strange..
> RK


That's the reason why we think about it caused by huge number of 'Fake' EOI applications. It's really bad. Before DIAC can filter the invalid EOI, maybe all of us can't receive the invitation


----------



## Ghostride

rkv146 said:


> If what DIAC said in the call is true, then really something is fishy, because its not possible that 1400 Invites have been sent and not a single of them is a user of this forum and has not shared their Joy with other members!!!
> 
> Really Strange..
> RK


What is even more strange is that it is not only this forum, even on other forums the discussions are similar. Apart from that even candidates with 75pts and 70 pts have reported to not have received anything. I certainly can't envisage more than 1400 EOI submissions with higher than 75 pts in only 15 days (1st nov to 15 nov)!!!!

So surely something is wrong and Immigration is keeping doors closed on any sort of information. All my hopes of ever receiving an invitation with 60 pts are sinking by the minute.


----------



## rkv146

Ghostride said:


> What is even more strange is that it is not only this forum, even on other forums the discussions are similar. Apart from that even candidates with 75pts and 70 pts have reported to not have received anything. I certainly can't envisage more than 1400 EOI submissions with higher than 75 pts in only 15 days (1st nov to 15 nov)!!!!
> 
> So surely something is wrong and Immigration is keeping doors closed on any sort of information. All my hopes of ever receiving an invitation with 60 pts are sinking by the minute.


Yes true, As I mentioned in my earlier post my friend with 75 points has not got invite, He filed EOI on November 04... He checked in mails,spam, skill select log in also nothing is there..

I doubt whether someone can create 1400 fake EOI with 80 points.. 
very hard to guess whats happening..


----------



## Ghostride

rkv146 said:


> Yes true, As I mentioned in my earlier post my friend with 75 points has not got invite, He filed EOI on November 04... He checked in mails,spam, skill select log in also nothing is there..
> 
> I doubt whether someone can create 1400 fake EOI with 80 points..
> very hard to guess whats happening..


Well, given the resources, I don't think its doubtable to create that many or even more fake EOIs. But the only thing that I am doubting is the motive behind it. I mean clearly what would anyone gain by doing so? Certainly wouldn't be earning anything and besides it would be such a tedious job. Only if you stretch you imagination to think that all those people who have been deported from this country and left with hard feelings, may want to vent vengeance!!!!

Gosh, this stress is certainly making my imagination fly like a guy after having a "red bull"!!!!!!! I hope DIAC doesn't read my comments on this forum, or else I may be traced out as the one with bad motives.


----------



## bdg

Got this message off Australian Department of Immigration and Citizenship facebook page:

Australian Department of Immigration and Citizenship Deyuan Su, Glenn Pereira and Maya Sharma, we are looking in to your enquiry and will get back to you as soon as possible.
5 hours ago · Like


So DIAC is aware there is a problem


----------



## kunhuang

rkv146 said:


> Yes true, As I mentioned in my earlier post my friend with 75 points has not got invite, He filed EOI on November 04... He checked in mails,spam, skill select log in also nothing is there..
> 
> I doubt whether someone can create 1400 fake EOI with 80 points..
> very hard to guess whats happening..


Maybe, DIAC found out there are less than 1000 applicants over 60 points. They have to postpone the invitation to make sure all the applicants in this round are over 60 points. If in this case, this is good news....


----------



## Ghostride

bdg said:


> Got this message off Australian Department of Immigration and Citizenship facebook page:
> 
> Australian Department of Immigration and Citizenship Deyuan Su, Glenn Pereira and Maya Sharma, we are looking in to your enquiry and will get back to you as soon as possible.
> 5 hours ago · Like
> 
> 
> So DIAC is aware there is a problem


They have a facebook page??? Damn, quick I m on it!!! Thx for informing bdg.


----------



## findraj

bdg said:


> Got this message off Australian Department of Immigration and Citizenship facebook page:
> 
> Australian Department of Immigration and Citizenship Deyuan Su, Glenn Pereira and Maya Sharma, we are looking in to your enquiry and will get back to you as soon as possible.
> 5 hours ago · Like
> 
> 
> So DIAC is aware there is a problem


mhm! What does that even mean?


----------



## parul kaushik

hey... yeah my points changed from 65 to 60 cos my immigrations updated the wrong information...... now i hv started managing my eoi account....i tuk charge  ... lets see if we receive the invite by december......... m little worried cos there are only 450 vacancies in my occupation..... m scared if it wud be filled before i get invite


----------



## rkv146

parul kaushik said:


> hey... yeah my points changed from 65 to 60 cos my immigrations updated the wrong information...... now i hv started managing my eoi account....i tuk charge  ... lets see if we receive the invite by december......... m little worried cos there are only 450 vacancies in my occupation..... m scared if it wud be filled before i get invite


I doubt it will hit ceiling


----------



## sam18

bdg said:


> Got this message off Australian Department of Immigration and Citizenship facebook page:
> 
> Australian Department of Immigration and Citizenship Deyuan Su, Glenn Pereira and Maya Sharma, we are looking in to your enquiry and will get back to you as soon as possible.
> 5 hours ago · Like
> 
> 
> So DIAC is aware there is a problem


Hi friends,
I am Maya Sharma who posted on immigration facebook page.
In return I got the same message---


Australian Department of Immigration and Citizenship Deyuan Su, Glenn Pereira and Maya Sharma, we are looking in to your enquiry and will get back to you as soon as possible.


----------



## Ghostride

findraj said:


> mhm! What does that even mean?


3 people have already posted comments on DIAC's facebook page and questioned why there were no invitations last night. To which, the DIAC has replied back saying they would look into it and get back. 

Hopefully, at least now DIAC opens their eyes and correct the glitch or error or fraud or whatever it was and sends out invitations (the real ones!!!!).


----------



## Ghostride

sam18 said:


> Hi friends,
> I am Maya Sharma who posted on immigration facebook page.
> In return I got the same message---
> 
> 
> Australian Department of Immigration and Citizenship Deyuan Su, Glenn Pereira and Maya Sharma, we are looking in to your enquiry and will get back to you as soon as possible.


Hi Maya, bravo!!!! Good on ya, I didn't even know they had a facebook page until the news that you guys posted a comment on theirs spread around. Well done again. 

Btw, whats your timeline??


----------



## findraj

Ghostride said:


> 3 people have already posted comments on DIAC's facebook page and questioned why there were no invitations last night. To which, the DIAC has replied back saying they would look into it and get back.
> 
> Hopefully, at least now DIAC opens their eyes and correct the glitch or error or fraud or whatever it was and sends out invitations (the real ones!!!!).


Lets ease out a lil bit! The Government, the websites are made by human beings. Not by Bots.


----------



## Ghostride

findraj said:


> Lets ease out a lil bit! The Government, the websites are made by human beings. Not by Bots.


Alright, if you say so, we'll ease out!!!! :clap2:


----------



## rkv146

Ghostride said:


> 3 people have already posted comments on DIAC's facebook page and questioned why there were no invitations last night. To which, the DIAC has replied back saying they would look into it and get back.
> 
> Hopefully, at least now DIAC opens their eyes and correct the glitch or error or fraud or whatever it was and sends out invitations (the real ones!!!!).


This is where I am getting more curious, if DIAC is acknowledging on facebook, then how did the operator who picked up the call responded that invites have been already sent out..

I mean people spend 1 hour on hold paying international charges and the person seems to be so ignorant of the actual facts and gives away such response.

Really Strange Operator..

RK


----------



## bdg

I think operator thought the invites went out as usual and is not aware that there is a problem, that's all.


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Manii said:


> Hey guys hold on. My mistake. i read correspondence clearly now. Got invitation fr 190. How come even i did nt get ack frm nsw nd they sent me invite?????
> 
> Now i m worried.


Hi Mnaii,

Can you please share us when did you submit your application for NSW SS?
This is also beneficial to us who also lodged NSW SS.
Thank you.


----------



## sam18

Ghostride said:


> Hi Maya, bravo!!!! Good on ya, I didn't even know they had a facebook page until the news that you guys posted a comment on theirs spread around. Well done again.
> 
> Btw, whats your timeline??


I submitted my EOI on 14 august and date of effect is same.
I have 60 points with 261111- Business Analyst

But I am worried as it's too long immigration replied to my message on facebook- almost more than 5 hours


----------



## Ghostride

rkv146 said:


> This is where I am getting more curious, if DIAC is acknowledging on facebook, then how did the operator who picked up the call responded that invites have been already sent out..
> 
> I mean people spend 1 hour on hold paying international charges and the person seems to be so ignorant of the actual facts and gives away such response.
> 
> Really Strange Operator..
> 
> RK


Welcome to the world of DIAC then!!!!


----------



## findraj

rkv146 said:


> This is where I am getting more curious, if DIAC is acknowledging on facebook, then how did the operator who picked up the call responded that invites have been already sent out..
> 
> I mean people spend 1 hour on hold paying international charges and the person seems to be so ignorant of the actual facts and gives away such response.
> 
> Really Strange Operator..
> 
> RK


Cmon what do you expect. If they panic, you panic. They are doing their job seriously, I am not defending, but everyone chill out a bit please...Notch it down a couple tones.

If they give vague answers, everyone will panic. Please let them do their stuff, though I admit they should be more open about acknowledging whatever issue they are facing.


----------



## Ghostride

sam18 said:


> I submitted my EOI on 14 august and date of effect is same.
> I have 60 points with 261111- Business Analyst
> 
> But I am worried as it's too long immigration replied to my message on facebook- almost more than 5 hours


Well, that itself I think is an indication that surely something went wrong this time and DIAC haven't yet been able to troubleshoot it. But yeah I agree with you, surely worrying times ahead..


----------



## SAMAUS

Hello friends,

I applied my EOI on the 7th November with 70 points under 189 category as System Analyst. When they send invitation, do they have till date quota? 

I mean if there is any waiting period after submitting EOI? After reading the forums, I was expecting my invitation on the Nov 15th. 

Regards,
SAM


----------



## findraj

Ghostride said:


> Well, that itself I think is an indication that surely something went wrong this time and DIAC haven't yet been able to troubleshoot it. But yeah I agree with you, surely worrying times ahead..


How can you say that dude??!?! WOW

You sound as if World War 3 is going to begin


----------



## iibit

When I asked the operator at Adelaide GSM about the 15th Nov round of invitations ( around 12pm 15/11/2012), she consulted with her supervisor and told me that they called the Canberra office just then and confirmed that the invitations were sent out. This is totally ridiculous !


----------



## Ghostride

findraj said:


> How can you say that dude??!?! WOW
> 
> You sound as if World War 3 is going to begin


Mate don't take all my comments too seriously. In most of them m just trying to kid.


----------



## Ghostride

iibit said:


> When I asked the operator at Adelaide GSM about the 15th Nov round of invitations ( around 12pm 15/11/2012), she consulted with her supervisor and told me that they called the Canberra office just then and confirmed that the invitations were sent out. This is totally ridiculous !


Did you read their facebook comment?


----------



## fmasaud84

Ghostride said:


> Did you read their facebook comment?










Maya Sharma: Was there any invitation round last midnight (15th november). As i read in different forums, nobody got the invitation. Even people with 70 points did not get the invitation. I, too lodged EOI on 14 ausgust and was waiting whole noght for the invitation. Is there any technical faults with skillselect. I tried calling the imm office but a long wait.

6 hours ago · Like..











Australian Department of Immigration and Citizenship: Deyuan Su, Glenn Pereira and Maya Sharma, we are looking in to your enquiry and will get back to you as soon as possible.


----------



## wizkid0319

I cant find this... can you please give me the link?



fmasaud84 said:


> Maya Sharma: Was there any invitation round last midnight (15th november). As i read in different forums, nobody got the invitation. Even people with 70 points did not get the invitation. I, too lodged EOI on 14 ausgust and was waiting whole noght for the invitation. Is there any technical faults with skillselect. I tried calling the imm office but a long wait.
> 
> 6 hours ago · Like..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australian Department of Immigration and Citizenship: Deyuan Su, Glenn Pereira and Maya Sharma, we are looking in to your enquiry and will get back to you as soon as possible.


----------



## trivedins

I checked with my friend who applied for 189 on 10th November 2012 with 75 Points and even he did not receive invite. It seems either point bar has raised to 80 in 15 days or something really wrong with the DIAC system.


----------



## Ghostride

wizkid0319 said:


> I cant find this... can you please give me the link?


Its on their facebook page. 
So in ur facebook account search for Department of Immigration and Citizenship Australia


----------



## manu1

Ghostride said:


> They have a facebook page??? Damn, quick I m on it!!! Thx for informing bdg.


This is really good info.Hope they will update FB soon.As business hours are over for the day ,we might have wait for tommorrow


----------



## VVV

Ghostride said:


> Its on their facebook page.
> So in ur facebook account search for Department of Immigration and Citizenship Australia


Hi, would u mind copying and pasting it please! Sorry, I am at work and facebook is blocked...it will be a great help mate ! Thanks a lot


----------



## linah

VVV said:


> Hi, would u mind copying and pasting it please! Sorry, I am at work and facebook is blocked...it will be a great help mate ! Thanks a lot


https://www.facebook.com/DepartmentofImmigrationandCitizenship


----------



## Ghostride

VVV said:


> Hi, would u mind copying and pasting it please! Sorry, I am at work and facebook is blocked...it will be a great help mate ! Thanks a lot


 Maya Sharma: Was there any invitation round last midnight (15th november). As i read in different forums, nobody got the invitation. Even people with 70 points did not get the invitation. I, too lodged EOI on 14 ausgust and was waiting whole noght for the invitation. Is there any technical faults with skillselect. I tried calling the imm office but a long wait.

6 hours ago · Like..

Australian Department of Immigration and Citizenship: Deyuan Su, Glenn Pereira and Maya Sharma, we are looking in to your enquiry and will get back to you as soon as possible


----------



## AnneChristina

I guess the question by now becomes whether there will be an invitation round at all. Glen P. wrote on facebook "Even though DIAC has been consistent on invitations on a bi-monthly basis there is no legislative requirement for DIAC to do so. We probably will have to wait for the next round of Invitations." I looked him up online and I think he is a migration agent. 

Even though there are definitely 1,400 people with 60+ points in the system right now, it might nonetheless be that DIAC decided not to conduct this round; maybe because of their technical capacities, maybe for some other reason... Anyways, I really hope this guy is wrong...


----------



## bdg

If they already stated that there will be 2 rounds then surely they will stick to their promise. After the advertised round has been completed and they then wish to change things, they will make an announcement. If staff are under the impression that invitations have been sent out and DIAC could not comment directly without first looking into things, then it would seem there is a problem with the system, not a cancellation of invitations. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Ghostride

AnneChristina said:


> I guess the question by now becomes whether there will be an invitation round at all. Glen P. wrote on facebook "Even though DIAC has been consistent on invitations on a bi-monthly basis there is no legislative requirement for DIAC to do so. We probably will have to wait for the next round of Invitations." I looked him up online and I think he is a migration agent.
> 
> Even though there are definitely 1,400 people with 60+ points in the system right now, it might nonetheless be that DIAC decided not to conduct this round; maybe because of their technical capacities, maybe for some other reason... Anyways, I really hope this guy is wrong...


I don't think it has anything to do with the technical capabilities Anne. After all, a governmental organization that is equipped to foresee such critical task can't be facing a technical calamity (or atleast not supposed to be, surely they might have thought about all this while creating and giving the go ahead to skill select model). 
But you may be perfectly correct for "maybe for some other reason". And I think we both know pretty well what other reasons are we talking about. Having said so, I would be the happiest person to see DIAC resume normal duty tomorrow with issuing of invitations and just describe this as a technical failure. 
Given the circumstances and the amount of potential invitations for 60 pointers, it certainly raises a few eyebrows! Doesn't it?


----------



## Ghostride

I think at least all the 65 and above pointers in Australia have an alternative of lodging 885 visa (if they are under transitional arrangements) and may have a way out of this. That is of course, in case this mess doesn't get cleared up. Probably the only worry would be for us 60 pointers......


----------



## bdg

I think everyone is being over dramatic. Office hours are long over and nothing is going to happen within the next few hours. Maybe they fixed the problem and invites will go out at midnight. The apology for the inconvenience will come afterward. They lowered the score with the intention of attracting more people. They know exactly how many EOI within each point class there is. So when they set the invitation amounts, they would have taken the points and amount of EOI in each class into consideration. They did not suddenly realise that there are way to many 60 pointers, that would demonstrate incompetency and discrimination, something the government is totally against, so chill and keep the champagne cold for later......


----------



## findraj

Okay, even if they suddenly realised that there are a lot 60 pointers, why decrease the cut off from 65 to 60? 

Lamesauce?


----------



## Fonz

Well now i am getting really pissed off, I do not care if they do not wanna send invitations this round or whatever, what I am really upset about is they have announced that there would be an invitation round on 15th Nov.. People make plans based on the information they provide; like what if a persons current visa expires soon.. My visa expires on 30th of December, if you don't wanna send invitation just tell us so we can consider different options and make plans
Either way it is annoying.. If there's a technical issue, just announce it why making people stress out


----------



## kitty12

Everyone should chill out, no system is perfect, they may experience some problems with the system.
I trust they will send out invitation before midnight or give us an update soon. Give them some more time to work on this.


----------



## askumar

Ghostride said:


> I think at least all the 65 and above pointers in Australia have an alternative of lodging 885 visa (if they are under transitional arrangements) and may have a way out of this. That is of course, in case this mess doesn't get cleared up. Probably the only worry would be for us 60 pointers......


Dears,

Does this mean that we 60 pointers waited all these many days counting for no use..

I am really worried if these gyz had stopped the invitation as this round had more of 60 pointers...


What do you think?

Regards,
Kumar


----------



## Ghostride

askumar said:


> Dears,
> 
> Does this mean that we 60 pointers waited all these many days counting for no use..
> 
> I am really worried if these gyz had stopped the invitation as this round had more of 60 pointers...
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Regards,
> Kumar


Kumar, sorry I didn't mean to disappoint you. I may be totally incorrect and we all may start getting invitation tonight or tomorrow or the day after. It was just one of the possibilities as per my opinion. I certainly hope that I prove to be absolutely wrong!


----------



## AnneChristina

Honestly, nobody knows what's going on, but it certainly has nothing to do with 60 pointers.
We will see what happens; they may send the invitations at any time this month, or maybe they make up for this with more invitations Dec 1st. I agree that this may be a problem for people whose circumstances change in the following 2 weeks, but otherwise there is really no point in going crazy over this.


----------



## askumar

Ghostride said:


> Kumar, sorry I didn't mean to disappoint you. I may be totally incorrect and we all may start getting invitation tonight or tomorrow or the day after. It was just one of the possibilities as per my opinion. I certainly hope that I prove to be absolutely wrong!


Ghstrde...

I am really hoping this will work out soon.... Did my IELTS 2 times... and everytime i get 8 in all sections except speaking.... a .5 will really take me up to 70 points.. But am in the train of badluck.

So am really worried now... As you told, we hope things will be sort out soon...


Gud Luck to all 60 pointers..

Kumar


----------



## Fonz

There is feedback section if anyone interested:

Contact Us – Client Feedback – Department of Immigration and Citizenship

You can make complaints which i will if they won't send invitations in 2 hours time


----------



## sam18

All the best to all 60 pointers, hope they would realise their mistake and send invitations today midnight.


----------



## Ghostride

sam18 said:


> All the best to all 60 pointers, hope they would realise their mistake and send invitations today midnight.


Lets hope so!


----------



## saro

Hello all,

Dont worry guys!!! Be happy as ghostride and Anne told we have nothing left just to wait and watch. ? went wrong from where we dont know. We all will hope the best thing to happen ASAP. For the friends who have not slept go and enjoy your sleep who knows it can even be a wonderful morning tomorrow. 

With regards
Saro


----------



## subhadipbose

Okay friends lets try and divert our mind with something else for the timebeing though i totally understand the tension you all are in since i'm myself feeling the pinch.

Okay anyone who got invited and lodged their application, please let me know what are the next steps (in detail and the docs reqd.) to lodge the actual visa application. 
I had applied for SS and still waiting for the invite.


----------



## jumblehaart

the dept of immigration is not legally bound to send invitations every fortnight. And no one can challenge them legally. They calculate according to occupation ceilings and they are in no hurry.
Having said that there might be thousands of invitations rolled out in an hour..u never know. So lets not speculate, as it might create false hope for some or might disappoint someone else. 
so guys and girls lets chillax...and enjoy some *heineken* or _*budweiser*_ for now...we can save *Crown* for celebration later..what say folks
yours sincerely,
60 pointer


----------



## bdg

Got an invite!! 60 points 08 September


----------



## VisMelbourne

Just got Invitation guys...Cheers 60 point Accountant applied on 1st july and date of effective 10th aug....Partyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...Gd luck n Thnx to everyone ...Hurayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## fmasaud84

bdg said:


> Got an invite!! 60 points 08 September


coOoOOooOooOoL


----------



## sam18

jumblehaart said:


> the dept of immigration is not legally bound to send invitations every fortnight. And no one can challenge them legally. They calculate according to occupation ceilings and they are in no hurry.
> Having said that there might be thousands of invitations rolled out in an hour..u never know. So lets not speculate, as it might create false hope for some or might disappoint someone else.
> so guys and girls lets chillax...and enjoy some *heineken* or _*budweiser*_ for now...we can save *Crown* for celebration later..what say folks
> yours sincerely,
> 60 pointer



yippee, got the invitation


----------



## rkv146

*Invites Have Started Flowing*

Guys,

It seems invited have started Flowing..

Congrats to Everyone who were anxious for last 24 hours...

ALL the Best ...

RK


----------



## sam18

Yippe, got the invitation


----------



## silentPrayers

Got invited...Yipee....

60 point 189 subclass....relief at last..

All the best for all the other 60 pointers...


----------



## sunilphilip14

13 Sept - Still waiting..


----------



## Srg

silentPrayers said:


> Got invited...Yipee....
> 
> 60 point 189 subclass....relief at last..
> 
> All the best for all the other 60 pointers...


Congrats dear... Appreciate if could mention your date of effect and ads code


----------



## cool

I submitted on 19th Aug with 60 points -- waiting. anyone got invitation with this cutoff date?


----------



## Srg

Srg said:


> Congrats dear... Appreciate if could mention your date of effect and ads code


ACS code*


----------



## sunilphilip14

sunilphilip14 said:


> 13 Sept - Still waiting..


Yippeee!!!!  got an invite now.. 12:15 Sydney time..


----------



## cool

I applied as Software Engineer


----------



## Srg

sunilphilip14 said:


> Yippeee!!!!  got an invite now.. 12:15 Sydney time..


Congrats.... What is ur ACS code


----------



## chalaa

got invitation...65 points, date of effect 8th nov...

plz guys guide me how to proceed further


----------



## rkv146

cool said:


> I applied as Software Engineer


Hii

Please log in and check the Date of effect.. You should have got invite.. See the earlier timeline someone who submitted on Sept13 has got an invite Today..

RK


----------



## Ghostride

Absolutely awesome guys!!!!! Got the invite too!!!!!!
ACS Code: 263111
Date of Submission: 16 september
Date of Effect : 16 september

Cant believe it, wowwwww!!!!!! Guys please check on your skill select login page, coz getting the email takes a while.....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Ghostride

sunilphilip14 said:


> 13 Sept - Still waiting..


whats your date of effect? coz i received the invite with date of submission/effect: 16th september


----------



## gopes.poduri

Hi all.. got the invite for 189 with 60 points. EOI submitted and effective date on 18th Sept for 261311.. Wishing you all the best those who are waiting for the invite.

Regards,
Gopes


----------



## cool

I got the invitation ... its a great feel


----------



## sunilphilip14

Ghostride said:


> whats your date of effect? coz i received the invite with date of submission/effect: 16th september


Hey Ghostride..I got the invite after that


----------



## askumar

cool said:


> I got the invitation ... its a great feel



Dear Friends....


I am so happy.... I received an Invitation.... 189 visa.... 

Its such a great feeling..... Thanx Annee, Sandeep and Ghostrider....

My date of Effect/Submission---- 16 September 2012--Software Engineer

Really dunno how to express my happiness

Its PARTY TIME......:clap2:

Regards,
Kumar


----------



## Srg

askumar said:


> Dear Friends....
> 
> I am so happy.... I received an Invitation.... 189 visa....
> 
> Its such a great feeling..... Thanx Annee, Sandeep and Ghostrider....
> 
> My date of Effect/Submission---- 16 September 2012--Software Engineer
> 
> Really dunno how to express my happiness
> 
> Its PARTY TIME......:clap2:
> 
> Regards,
> Kumar


Congrats Kumar....


----------



## boy0280

I got it!!!!!I got it!!!!!I got it!!!!!

26 Aug, 60 points

Finally!!

It's party tonight!


----------



## Srg

Still waiting for my invitation...

Analyst Programmer, date of effect 4th oct


----------



## iibit

Got invited. Applied 12 August ( General Accountant, 60 points). The lady from Adelaide GSM who told me that the invitations were already sent out was wrong. What pathetic staffs immigration has !
Thanks everyone in this forum who shared genuine information.


----------



## wizkid0319

got itttttt..... 24th September with 60


----------



## sunilphilip14

Guys.. Here are my details..

ACS Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
Date of Submission: 13-Sep-2012
Date of Effect : 13-Sep-2012

Date of Invite: 16-Nov-2012 [12:15 AM Sydney time]


----------



## Ghostride

askumar said:


> Dear Friends....
> 
> 
> I am so happy.... I received an Invitation.... 189 visa....
> 
> Its such a great feeling..... Thanx Annee, Sandeep and Ghostrider....
> 
> My date of Effect/Submission---- 16 September 2012--Software Engineer
> 
> Really dunno how to express my happiness
> 
> Its PARTY TIME......:clap2:
> 
> Regards,
> Kumar


Congratulations askumar....Feels great isn't it?


----------



## VVV

Guys,

I got mine too....Date of effect September 04th. Edited on November 06th but there was no change to points. So date of effect remained at September 04th. Congrats to everyone!!! Finally, sigh!


----------



## Ghostride

iibit said:


> Got invited. Applied 12 August ( General Accountant, 60 points). The lady from Adelaide GSM who told me that the invitations were already sent out was wrong. What pathetic staffs immigration has !
> Thanks everyone in this forum who shared genuine information.


Leave all the distaste behind man.... For now is the time to enjoy, forget what happened yesterday.


----------



## trivedins

Received invitation. EOI submit date is 8th September 2012. 

Congratulations all


----------



## Shixmo

I got it!!!! 70 points :clap2: 2nd Nov date of effect!


----------



## superm

Congrats Everyone! Finally the bridge broke and every thirsty person got his share of water - well, all most everyone!
Have Fun!


----------



## Ghostride

Thanks to everyone on this forum for being so supportive. Also, we should all thank maya sharma and the 2 others who posted on the DIAC facebook page and resultantly they rectified their error. Last but not the least, a big thank you to DIAC, despite of being so critical of them, I have to admit they did wonderfully well in reacting swiftly to make up for the glitch and got us all the invitations.Thanks DIAC!!!!!!!


----------



## askumar

Srg said:


> Congrats Kumar....




Thankyou Srg... 

Wishing good luck for all the others waiting.... !!!


Regards,
Kumar


----------



## qqstar

Got mine!!!!! 65 points, accountant, 8/11/2012!!!! Congrats to everyone


----------



## bluebyte

Wooohoooooo!
Just got my invitation with 60 points; DoE: Sept 7

Cheers


----------



## Sktoaustralia

Got the invitation , hurray !!! congrats to everyone who made it... it was worth the wait  and the fun part was all the weird imagination that people had..


----------



## outlander

Received invitation with 60 points EOI submitted on 20th Aug...Finally 3 months long wait is over 

Congrats to all those who received invitation !!!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## AnneChristina

Congrats to everyone who got an invite! Really great to see that the problems got resolved :clap2::clap2::clap2:

So from previous posts the cut-off seems to lie somewhere between Sep 24 and Oct 4. Is there anyone with a date in between who did/ did not get an invite? Would be great to narrow it down a bit further.

And btw, sorry to those who were hoping for an invite but did not get one this time. Just remember, the next round is prob only 2 weeks away, so it's not too long of a wait


----------



## askumar

Ghostride said:


> Congratulations askumar....Feels great isn't it?



Oh yaaaa Ghostyyyyyy.... 

Really feeling like am flying over Alps......


Kumar


----------



## comwiz_y2k

I haven't got invite for subclass 190, EOI date of effect is 30/10/2012. I saw one here in this forum who got invite for 190.  
When do you think I would get an invite. I would be eligible for 189 once I received my positive ACS re-assessment (possible to receive by end of november) to claim for additional 5pts for 8yrs experience.

If anyone who got invite for 190 subclass, please tell us when did you submit you application for NSW SS.
Thank you and congrats to all who got invited!!!


----------



## AnneChristina

Well, 190 works different... you are invited as soon as a state sponsors you, so you'll just have to be patient for a bit longer...


----------



## kunhuang

Srg said:


> Still waiting for my invitation...
> 
> Analyst Programmer, date of effect 4th oct


Any update. It seems the latest one is end of Sep?


----------



## Srg

AnneChristina said:


> Congrats to everyone who got an invite! Really great to see that the problems got resolved :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> So from previous posts the cut-off seems to lie somewhere between Sep 24 and Oct 4. Is there anyone with a date in between who did/ did not get an invite? Would be great to narrow it down a bit further.
> 
> And btw, sorry to those who were hoping for an invite but did not get one this time. Just remember, the next round is prob only 2 weeks away, so it's not too long of a wait


Hi Anne,

I have applied 189 visa sub class with 60 points on 4th oct and my anzsco is analyst programmer..


----------



## Srg

kunhuang said:


> Any update. It seems the latest one is end of Sep?


It seems 24th sep is the cutoff date as per the updates.. May be few more invitations at yet to come ..


----------



## samamun001

I received invitation at last. Date of Effect: 8th September 2012. 

Thank you all to share your joy and sorrows.


----------



## Ghostride

AnneChristina said:


> Congrats to everyone who got an invite! Really great to see that the problems got resolved :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> So from previous posts the cut-off seems to lie somewhere between Sep 24 and Oct 4. Is there anyone with a date in between who did/ did not get an invite? Would be great to narrow it down a bit further.
> 
> And btw, sorry to those who were hoping for an invite but did not get one this time. Just remember, the next round is prob only 2 weeks away, so it's not too long of a wait


Yeah the cut-off as of now seems to be sep 24 . Hopefully more people update it in the morning once they come to know about it and we can know precisely the cut-off dates. The best thing about this invite was the surprise factor!

Pretty sure now that everyone else who is remaining should be very close to getting an invitation in the next round. The good thing about this round is that it has certainly cleared up the black clouds that were hovering over skill select. And as I mentioned earlier certainly kudos to DIAC for acting so swiftly. Alteast that re-assures everyone who hasn't got an invitation that they will most definitely be there in the next rounds and invitations will keep coming as announced by the immigration.


----------



## dragonery

Got an invitation- Thanks guys!
189 subclass- Accountants- 70 points- Date of Effect: 09/11/2012


----------



## Arpitwaj

Congrats to everyone who got an invite !! cheers )


----------



## Ghostride

Sktoaustralia said:


> Got the invitation , hurray !!! congrats to everyone who made it... it was worth the wait  and the fun part was all the weird imagination that people had..


Congrats mate. Yes the fun part was definitely the conspiracy theories and hypothetical situations that we could create. I think, probably, even DIAC representatives would be surprised at our imaginative powers. Anyways, all good, so enjoy your invitation mate.


----------



## Dimpu11

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy....... Got my invite just now

PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## AnneChristina

Dimpu11 said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy....... Got my invite just now
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD!


Didn't you apply Oct 2nd?


----------



## Manii

Congrats every1.... finally wait z over.

Very happy for evry1.. :clap2:


----------



## Dimpu11

AnneChristina said:


> Didn't you apply Oct 2nd?


yes i did......... God's Grace Anne.....It was out of blue... Thanks to u and ur feedback...... u guys kept my hope high!


----------



## karthikb

Finally some light at the end of the tunnel. Congrats to everyone who got an invite.

Cheerios!


----------



## AnneChristina

Dimpu11 said:


> yes i did......... God's Grace Anne.....It was out of blue... Thanks to u and ur feedback...... u guys kept my hope high!


Many congratulations! :clap2:


----------



## Srg

Dimpu11 said:


> yes i did......... God's Grace Anne.....It was out of blue... Thanks to u and ur feedback...... u guys kept my hope high!


Congrats .... What is ur anzsco and date of effect..


----------



## Ghostride

Dimpu11 said:


> yes i did......... God's Grace Anne.....It was out of blue... Thanks to u and ur feedback...... u guys kept my hope high!


So Anne this means that the cut-off date as of now is 2nd Oct??? Pinpointing you predicted date! Impressive!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Srg

Ghostride said:


> So Anne this means that the cut-off date as of now is 2nd Oct??? Pinpointing you predicted date! Impressive!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


I think there is still chance of getting an invitation for me as well.. Figures crossed...
DOE : 4th oct, Analyst programmer


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Srg said:


> I think there is still chance of getting an invitation for me as well.. Figures crossed...
> DOE : 4th oct, Analyst programmer


Even if you don't get invite today, definitely you get an invite on the next round.


----------



## mandanapu

Manii said:


> Congrats every1.... finally wait z over.
> 
> Very happy for evry1.. :clap2:


Did u get invitation for 189?


----------



## AnneChristina

Srg said:


> I think there is still chance of getting an invitation for me as well.. Figures crossed...
> DOE : 4th oct, Analyst programmer


Usually the update in skillselect is immediate; only the emails arrive a bit delayed. If you want certainty you should check in skillselect. But I'm afraid that's it for this round. but on the + side; you're on top of the list for the next round


----------



## Ghostride

Srg said:


> I think there is still chance of getting an invitation for me as well.. Figures crossed...
> DOE : 4th oct, Analyst programmer


Why dont you check your skillselect login. That is the first place where the invitation status is updated.


----------



## Manii

mandanapu said:


> Did u get invitation for 189?


No already got invite fr 190 in d mrng..


----------



## AnneChristina

Ghostride said:


> So Anne this means that the cut-off date as of now is 2nd Oct??? Pinpointing you predicted date! Impressive!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Haha, I changed my mind a few times and settled for Oct 1 - Oct 5... should have stuck to my initial date of Oct 2, then I would have been spot on.
Anyways, just glad the number of 60 pointers does not seem to have increased much after Aug... That means it looks really good for the next round


----------



## gmcom

*Congratulations!*

Congratulations to everyone! It was a long long waiting!

So, is there somebody who knows the reason for the delay?


----------



## mandanapu

Manii said:


> No already got invite fr 190 in d mrng..


Ya I know. But even I'm checking here. Anyway congrats once again. Have a gud n8 dear


----------



## Ghostride

AnneChristina said:


> Haha, I changed my mind a few times and settled for Oct 1 - Oct 5... should have stuck to my initial date of Oct 2, then I would have been spot on.
> Anyways, just glad the number of 60 pointers does not seem to have increased much after Aug... That means it looks really good for the next round


It sure does ! I think now we will see that nearly everyone gets an invitation quicker, as such a huge backlog has been cleared. Certainly things are looking good for future applicants and the current pending ones.


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Manii said:


> No already got invite fr 190 in d mrng..


Do you mind letting us know when did you apply for NSW SS? did you get any ACK from NSW? When? Please tell us your story. Thanks!


----------



## Manii

mandanapu said:


> Ya I know. But even I'm checking here. Anyway congrats once again. Have a gud n8 dear


Thnxx nd gud ni88..


----------



## silentPrayers

Srg said:


> Congrats dear... Appreciate if could mention your date of effect and ads code


Date of effect : 10th august for ICT Business Analyst


----------



## Manii

comwiz_y2k said:


> Do you mind letting us know when did you apply for NSW SS? did you get any ACK from NSW? When? Please tell us your story. Thanks!


I applied on 24 oct. nd i did nt get any ack nd nt evn approval lttr. got invitation directly today mrng.


----------



## AnneChristina

Ghostride said:


> It sure does ! I think now we will see that nearly everyone gets an invitation quicker, as such a huge backlog has been cleared. Certainly things are looking good for future applicants and the current pending ones.


Yup. If they invite again 1,400 people I expect a cut-off around Nov 25... Then there would be hardly any backlog left. Really cool!


----------



## fmasaud84

any invitation for 263111 ( computer network and systems engineer ) ?


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Manii said:


> I applied on 24 oct. nd i did nt get any ack nd nt evn approval lttr. got invitation directly today mrng.


I have applied for NSW SS Oct 30 but didn't get invite. 
What is your ACS code?


----------



## Ghostride

fmasaud84 said:


> any invitation for 263111 ( computer network and systems engineer ) ?


Yeah I am in 263111 category
Date of submission/effect: 16 september
60 points.


----------



## prototype_nsx

Dimpu11 said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy....... Got my invite just now
> 
> PRAISE THE LORD!


what are your points? and congrats for the invite


----------



## Manii

comwiz_y2k said:


> I have applied for NSW SS Oct 30 but didn't get invite.
> What is your ACS code?


Develor prog 261312
Dnt wry u ll invite soon. Jst wait nd watch.


----------



## fmasaud84

Ghostride said:


> Yeah I am in 263111 category
> Date of submission/effect: 16 september
> 60 points.


great , anyone else ?


----------



## Dimpu11

prototype_nsx said:


> what are your points? and congrats for the invite


thank u so much...... my points are 60 ( Accountant). i applied on 2nd oct. It was a heart stopping moment getting an invite, probable even bigger than me getting married.....:eyebrows:


----------



## trivedins

fmasaud84 said:


> any invitation for 263111 ( computer network and systems engineer ) ?


Yup I received invitation today. data of effect was 8th September 2012 with 60 points.


----------



## prototype_nsx

Dimpu11 said:


> thank u so much...... my points are 60 ( Accountant). i applied on 2nd oct. It was a heart stopping moment getting an invite, probable even bigger than me getting married.....:eyebrows:


I can only wish that your wife is not reading this thread


----------



## jumblehaart

AnneChristina said:


> Yup. If they invite again 1,400 people I expect a cut-off around Nov 25... Then there would be hardly any backlog left. Really cool!


wow..in your mouth butter and sugar..!
hope what u say is true..!


----------



## AnneChristina

Thought exactly the same... don't let your wife hear that


----------



## AnneChristina

jumblehaart said:


> wow..in your mouth butter and sugar..!
> hope what u say is true..!


Mee too


----------



## jumblehaart

the only i thing i cannot figure out is i saw a link on this very forum 8 days ago from a 60 pointer system analyst who applied somewhere in october but got an invite on 1st november. I am a tad confused... i applied on 9th nov with 60..and did not hope to get one today anyway..but donno if i can expect one on dec 1 or 15..coz i am not sure abt this cut off date logics..!


----------



## manu1

I am going to lodge VISA application under 189 this week. 
How long does it take to get the case officer assigned and further visa approval for 189 visa category
Thanks


----------



## Dimpu11

AnneChristina said:


> Thought exactly the same... don't let your wife hear that [/QUOTE
> 
> sorry to correct u guys, but am a girl and am single. i meant that getting an invitation is probably bigger than getting married.......


----------



## dragonery

Does anyone have trouble uploading documents?
When i attach a file and hit upload, it just clears the the box and doesn't do anything at all :/


----------



## rkv146

AnneChristina said:


> Thought exactly the same... don't let your wife hear that


Anne while everyone is congratulating others for the Invite, I would like to congratulate you on your expert statistical analysis.. You are spot on in your Predictions!!!!!

Congrats Once again!!!

RK


----------



## jumblehaart

Dimpu11 said:


> AnneChristina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought exactly the same... don't let your wife hear that [/QUOTE
> 
> sorry to correct u guys, but am a girl and am single. i meant that getting an invitation is probably bigger than getting married.......
> 
> 
> 
> wow..im single too... im 5'11..athletic..caring and confident..but no PR :-((( so...what do u reckon eh..?
> congratulations on ur invite
Click to expand...


----------



## AnneChristina

Dimpu11 said:


> AnneChristina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought exactly the same... don't let your wife hear that [/QUOTE
> 
> sorry to correct u guys, but am a girl and am single. i meant that getting an invitation is probably bigger than getting married.......
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, that's hilarious. I seriously went online and checked whether Dimpu is a male or female name before making that comment
Click to expand...


----------



## AnneChristina

rkv146 said:


> Anne while everyone is congratulating others for the Invite, I would like to congratulate you on your expert statistical analysis.. You are spot on in your Predictions!!!!!
> 
> Congrats Once again!!!
> 
> RK


Thank you  Now I just need to develop a skill that might actually land me a job


----------



## rkv146

AnneChristina said:


> Thank you  Now I just need to develop a skill that might actually land me a job


Wow.. I thought you were already working in Sydney and I am banking on you to help me get a Job..Thats why I shared my AC, my skills, my education with you...lol

But still I must admit your analysis are aboslutely spot on..

Keep up the Great Work!!!

RK


----------



## AnneChristina

Haha, nope... Lazy student


----------



## Dimpu11

jumblehaart said:


> Dimpu11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow..im single too... im 5'11..athletic..caring and confident..but no PR :-((( so...what do u reckon eh..?
> congratulations on ur invite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha..... Thank you so much... ad hey men shall not live by invitation alone............
Click to expand...


----------



## Dimpu11

AnneChristina said:


> Dimpu11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, that's hilarious. I seriously went online and checked whether Dimpu is a male or female name before making that comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not fill in my personal details correctly i guess Anne... ok lemme introduce myself... My name is Elina, I was in Brisbane before coming to India and now that I got an invitation... I will be coming back to Brissie land...... Yeah Baby...
Click to expand...


----------



## AnneChristina

haha, ok, nice to meet you Elina. And once more congratulations!


----------



## getsetgo

Hola!

Congratulations to every one who got an invite!
I can imagine the sigh of relief!

Cheers


----------



## getsetgo

rkv146 said:


> Wow.. I thought you were already working in Sydney and I am banking on you to help me get a Job..Thats why I shared my AC, my skills, my education with you...lol
> 
> But still I must admit your analysis are aboslutely spot on..
> 
> Keep up the Great Work!!!
> 
> RK


Yeah.. Anne!
Your analysis are brilliant! Spot on...


----------



## zamil525

fmasaud84 said:


> coOoOOooOooOoL


Congr8s..


----------



## bangsree

*Congrats to All*

Congrats to all who got invite.. Hope I will get one in the next round 

Party time for all the people who got invitations... :rockon:


----------



## Ghostride

bangsree said:


> Congrats to all who got invite.. Hope I will get one in the next round
> 
> Party time for all the people who got invitations... :rockon:


Whats ur date of effect bangsree


----------



## deearora

hey guys, i got an invite too....congrats to everyone else too 

i just have a couple of questions hope someone can help me. Should i use and agent or should i lodge the application on my own. I know at the end its just uploading document. The only thing that worries me is that for my education points for australian study i have 1.5 years from UNSW(Masters) and .5 from CQU (Graduate Diploma). They both are related, and i have a positive skills assessment from CPA as an accountant. I was just worried if the CO might ask me to prove or sth in that category as to how they are related , would the agent be able to provide a better response or can anyone here help me as to what should be done. 


Could someone please help me with this????

Cheers - Dee


----------



## Ghostride

deearora said:


> hey guys, i got an invite too....congrats to everyone else too
> 
> i just have a couple of questions hope someone can help me. Should i use and agent or should i lodge the application on my own. I know at the end its just uploading document. The only thing that worries me is that for my education points for australian study i have 1.5 years from UNSW(Masters) and .5 from CQU (Graduate Diploma). They both are related, and i have a positive skills assessment from CPA as an accountant. I was just worried if the CO might ask me to prove or sth in that category as to how they are related , would the agent be able to provide a better response or can anyone here help me as to what should be done.
> 
> Could someone please help me with this????
> 
> Cheers - Dee


Hi. Congrats for ur invite. 
Whether to use an agent or not would be a personal choice, i would say.
If ur talking abt claiming the five points regards 2 yr australian study, then I dnt think u should be facing any problem. Its nowhere mentioned that the 2 year study period should be regards the same degree or certificate. So you"ll be surely fine with that one.
Regards ur 2nd que, sorry m not an accountant so wouldnt be able to say much about how it works. May be some senior expats could shed some light on that. Having said that though, if CPA has assessed u successfully then I dont think its questionable. However, if u can share the title for both the degree n diploma, may be we can answer it better.
Also, yes an agent will have better knowledge about legislations and thus could provide better responses to DIAC, but I dont think DIAC evaluates ur points based on arguments you provide!!! Then again, its ur personal choice. Hope this helps.


----------



## topazz2511

Hi Anne/Ghostride,

How can i find out how many number of invites have already been extended for a particular occupation and the ceiling for the same?

specifically looking for business analyst occupation.

congratulations to all who have received their invites!!!

topazz


----------



## Ghostride

topazz2511 said:


> Hi Anne/Ghostride,
> 
> How can i find out how many number of invites have already been extended for a particular occupation and the ceiling for the same?
> 
> specifically looking for business analyst occupation.
> 
> congratulations to all who have received their invites!!!
> 
> topazz


Hi topazz. Ideally you would be able to get this information directly from the report that DIAC would release at the end of the month in the "Occupation Ceiling" section. Since DIAC has had their hands full with other stuff, this hasn't been updated every month. So what you can do is take the report for each invitation round (listed here: SkillSelect) and add up each of them till you get the sum total. I think immigration has already given the sum total till 01/09/12 for the occupation ceiling, thus you would need to add the invites of BA for 1st & 15 Oct, & 15 september. Once the november reports are out, you can add that too and what you get is the latest Occupation Ceiling. 

However, I dont think BA is nearing its occupation ceiling at all.


----------



## iibit

deearora said:


> hey guys, i got an invite too....congrats to everyone else too
> 
> i just have a couple of questions hope someone can help me. Should i use and agent or should i lodge the application on my own. I know at the end its just uploading document. The only thing that worries me is that for my education points for australian study i have 1.5 years from UNSW(Masters) and .5 from CQU (Graduate Diploma). They both are related, and i have a positive skills assessment from CPA as an accountant. I was just worried if the CO might ask me to prove or sth in that category as to how they are related , would the agent be able to provide a better response or can anyone here help me as to what should be done.
> 
> 
> Could someone please help me with this????
> 
> Cheers - Dee


Hi deearora. You should be fine. To claim the 5 points, there should be a total of at least 92 weeks of study in the same area of study. And since you studied ACCOUNTANCY in both UNSW and CQU, you are fine. I , being an accounting graduate myself, would like to assure you about this.


----------



## deearora

iibit said:


> Hi deearora. You should be fine. To claim the 5 points, there should be a total of at least 92 weeks of study in the same area of study. And since you studied ACCOUNTANCY in both UNSW and CQU, you are fine. I , being an accounting graduate myself, would like to assure you about this.


thanks iibit and ghostride,

yeah it totals to 108 weeks actually, so i think i should be ok ..so i think i ll go ahead and do it on my own ...could you provide me with a checklist

Cheers
Dee


----------



## SAM84

Hey everyone,
I am Sam and am new to this forum. Just want to know about EOI invitation. I created my EOI on 9th OCT and submitted on 1st November 2012 with 60 points.
When should i expect my invitation?
thanks in advance.......


----------



## Ghostride

deearora said:


> thanks iibit and ghostride,
> 
> yeah it totals to 108 weeks actually, so i think i should be ok ..so i think i ll go ahead and do it on my own ...could you provide me with a checklist
> 
> Cheers
> Dee


I think the checklist is here http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf


----------



## topazz2511

Ghostride said:


> Hi topazz. Ideally you would be able to get this information directly from the report that DIAC would release at the end of the month in the "Occupation Ceiling" section. Since DIAC has had their hands full with other stuff, this hasn't been updated every month. So what you can do is take the report for each invitation round (listed here: SkillSelect) and add up each of them till you get the sum total. I think immigration has already given the sum total till 01/09/12 for the occupation ceiling, thus you would need to add the invites of BA for 1st & 15 Oct, & 15 september. Once the november reports are out, you can add that too and what you get is the latest Occupation Ceiling.
> 
> However, I dont think BA is nearing its occupation ceiling at all.


Thanks Ghostride. Yes it looks like there are 1000+ places left for the BA occupation for invites. of course, I am assuming 150 each for 1st and 15th Nov invites and the number could vary. however reassuring to know that there is still a chance. just for my further understanding, these occupation ceilings are for July 12 - Jun 13 year?
thanks
topazz


----------



## abhijit

Got my invite yesterday for 189 with 70 points for 261311 analyst pgmmer.
When we click the 'apply visa' button, does it just ask for ACS and IELTS results to be uploaded?
cos the invite says that you need to submit what you had claimed in the EOI....

Do they also ask us to submit all our education marksheets/certificates and work experience that we submit to ACS?

Abhijit


----------



## deearora

Ghostride said:


> I think the checklist is here


can i upload scanned coloured copies or do i need to certify them all


----------



## silentPrayers

Ghostride said:


> I think the checklist is here http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf


Hello Ghostride,

The link to the checklist does not work !??


----------



## abhijit

deearora said:


> can i upload scanned coloured copies or do i need to certify them all


scanned copies (b/w or color) should be JPed (or relevant JP like authority in the respective country) for authenticity.....


----------



## abhijit

silentPrayers said:


> Hello Ghostride,
> 
> The link to the checklist does not work !??


SillentPrayers,

it works... i have the pdf open on my screen right now, do you want me to email it to you?

Abhijit


----------



## Ghostride

topazz2511 said:


> Thanks Ghostride. Yes it looks like there are 1000+ places left for the BA occupation for invites. of course, I am assuming 150 each for 1st and 15th Nov invites and the number could vary. however reassuring to know that there is still a chance. just for my further understanding, these occupation ceilings are for July 12 - Jun 13 year?
> thanks
> topazz


Yes at the moment, they are.


----------



## Ghostride

silentPrayers said:


> Hello Ghostride,
> 
> The link to the checklist does not work !??


I tried it just now and it did work. Anyways, the way around is use this link Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa 
The checklist is located in the "provide relevant documents" section.


----------



## deearora

hey guys,

the email from DIAC, does it have any info in it, my is completely empty. There is a subject line that you have been invited , but there is no content


----------



## abhijit

deearora said:


> hey guys,
> 
> the email from DIAC, does it have any info in it, my is completely empty. There is a subject line that you have been invited , but there is no content


Mine has the following content:

Dear my_name

Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by your family member.

To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.

SkillSelect
Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator


----------



## deearora

abhijit said:


> Mine has the following content:
> 
> Dear my_name
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by your family member.
> 
> To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.
> 
> SkillSelect
> Regards
> 
> SkillSelect System Administrator


thanks abhijit...dont know why thats happening


----------



## Srg

Ghostride said:


> Why dont you check your skillselect login. That is the first place where the invitation status is updated.


Hi,

Just want to know, whether it is ok to go for the pcc and medical before invited..

Thanks,


----------



## Pete_sampras

Srg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just want to know, whether it is ok to go for the pcc and medical before invited..
> 
> Thanks,


Even i am waiting for the invite but i am planning to get the PCC done soon. I would probably wait for the medicals but PCC definitely yes and as they are valid for 1 year


----------



## Srg

Pete_sampras said:


> Even i am waiting for the invite but i am planning to get the PCC done soon. I would probably wait for the medicals but PCC definitely yes and as they are valid for 1 year


Thanks a lot Pete... Then for medical, should I apply right after the invitation or the CO allocation ??


----------



## Pete_sampras

Srg said:


> Thanks a lot Pete... Then for medical, should I apply right after the invitation or the CO allocation ??


That i haven't thought about it yet, may our senior member will be able to help us


----------



## Srg

Pete_sampras said:


> That i haven't thought about it yet, may our senior member will be able to help us


Btw what is your eoi date of effect and anzsco


----------



## Pete_sampras

Srg said:


> Btw what is your eoi date of effect and anzsco


EOI Date 12/11/2012
Anzsco - 261313
Points - 60 (without SS)
NSW SS applied yesterday 

yours??


----------



## Srg

Pete_sampras said:


> EOI Date 12/11/2012
> Anzsco - 261313
> Points - 60 (without SS)
> NSW SS applied yesterday
> 
> yours??


EOI date 4th oct, analyst programmer with 60 points


----------



## Pete_sampras

Srg said:


> EOI date 4th oct, analyst programmer with 60 points


With SS or with out??


----------



## Srg

Pete_sampras said:


> With SS or with out??


Without SS.. I haven't applied for SS


----------



## Pete_sampras

Srg said:


> Without SS.. I haven't applied for SS


ok,

Which part of India are you from?? I am from Hyd


----------



## Srg

Hi Folks,

Wondering whether I should go for the medical and PCC before getting an invitation.

EOI date - 4th oct
Anzsco - Analyst programmer
Points - 60 
Visa subclass - 189

Thanks


----------



## Srg

Pete_sampras said:


> ok,
> 
> Which part of India are you from?? I am from Hyd



I am from Bhubaneswar, Odisha.


----------



## Pete_sampras

Srg said:


> I am from Bhubaneswar, Odisha.


Nice couple of my colleagues are also from Bhubaneswar


----------



## fmasaud84

more people with invitation for 263111 ( computer network and systems engineer ) ?


----------



## superm

Srg said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Wondering whether I should go for the medical and PCC before getting an invitation.
> 
> EOI date - 4th oct
> Anzsco - Analyst programmer
> Points - 60
> Visa subclass - 189
> 
> Thanks


I believe you would definitely get invite on 1st Dec. Based on that,,I think you should go for PCC and medical.


----------



## nostalgic

Hi Guys,
First I would like to congratz to all who got invitation on 15th Nov..
I am new to this forum , I have gone through all the post nd is very informative. I submitted EOI for 189 visa on 26th oct. with 60 point . Eagerly waiting for invitation in next round ...finger crossed.. 
Now I have some queries regarding 189 visa lodgement. Actually I am on bridging visa living in Brisbane ( onshore) and my wife nd newborn baby is in my home country (offshore). So Now, I am not sure how can I add my family in 189 visa application. Does she has to be here in australia , when I lodge application or she has to wait till I get PR.
I would be thankful, if someone can help me in this matter..

Thanks


----------



## abhijit

Srg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just want to know, whether it is ok to go for the pcc and medical before invited..
> 
> Thanks,


I have already done my Indian and UK PCC.
Indian PCC takes about 7 days but the UK one took about 1520 days so it is better to get it done for all persons in your visa application who are over 16 years of age.

Meds probably you can wait till the CO tells you to go for them. Again this is what I have heard from folks. Not too sure on the meds part.

Abhijit


----------



## getsetgo

abhijit said:


> I have already done my Indian and UK PCC.
> Indian PCC takes about 7 days but the UK one took about 1520 days so it is better to get it done for all persons in your visa application who are over 16 years of age.
> 
> Meds probably you can wait till the CO tells you to go for them. Again this is what I have heard from folks. Not too sure on the meds part.
> 
> Abhijit


Medical can be done after lodging visa.you would need your trn number.


----------



## abhijit

getsetgo said:


> Medical can be done after lodging visa.you would need your trn number.


getset,

one Q - IELTS and ACS results are enough to apply for VISA?
there is a list of documents published by the DIAC when applying, do they start with IELTS and ACS and then keep asking us for more documents as the stages get through?

I still ned to get PCC (India and UK) + functional english letter for my spouse.
also meds are yet to be done which you ahev said can be done after applying for the visa....


Abhijit


----------



## getsetgo

abhijit said:


> getset,
> 
> one Q - IELTS and ACS results are enough to apply for VISA?
> there is a list of documents published by the DIAC when applying, do they start with IELTS and ACS and then keep asking us for more documents as the stages get through?
> 
> I still ned to get PCC (India and UK) + functional english letter for my spouse.
> also meds are yet to be done which you ahev said can be done after applying for the visa....
> 
> Abhijit



While applying for visa you need to provide proof for your claims.
Acs, ielts
Education docs
Work experience docs, payslips, offer letter.
We usually upload these after lodging visa. 

After co is assigned they can ask for documents if they want more evidence or the same documents Smtms.
Plus pcc n medical


----------



## subhadipbose

I am waiting for SS and the EOI invite though I have already initiated the PCC process for myself. Can anyone suggest whether i need to get the PCC done for my spouse as well since i have claimed the additional 5 pts. for spouse skills ??


----------



## bangsree

*05th Nov*



Ghostride said:


> Whats ur date of effect bangsree


5th Nov I have submitted the docs for NSW SS under 190 with 70 points.. ANZSCO: 262113

ACS, Vetassess also completed.. IELTS: 7 in all.


----------



## abhijit

subhadipbose said:


> I am waiting for SS and the EOI invite though I have already initiated the PCC process for myself. Can anyone suggest whether i need to get the PCC done for my spouse as well since i have claimed the additional 5 pts. for spouse skills ??


subhadip,

I guess you will anyway need to get PCC done for all applicants in your visa application who are more than 16 years of age.

Abhijit


----------



## saro

Hi All,

Thanks for all your help guys especially Anne, Ghostride and expat. As Anne and all expected i to got my Invitation. 

Below is my time frame. It has been 21/2 yrs i was trying this and at last with the help it all ended in positive manner. Thanks for this forum. 

Anne it will be good if we carry on this forum to next step of helping the persons in trying to find out jobs and Stay which is best as we will be new to the country and not aware abt any thing.

Once again thanks to all people for your timely help

With regards
Saravanan S

EOI Submitted: 11-Sept-2012; Invitation - 15-Nov-2012; CODE: 261313 - Analyst Programmer, IELTS - 6 Overall.


----------



## Srg

superm said:


> I believe you would definitely get invite on 1st Dec. Based on that,,I think you should go for PCC and medical.


Thanks for ur reply.. Then I'll go for the PCC & Medical next week...


----------



## saro

deearora said:


> hey guys,
> 
> the email from DIAC, does it have any info in it, my is completely empty. There is a subject line that you have been invited , but there is no content



It takes some time to load. Even my was empty initially but after few seconds it showed all details.

With regards
Saro


----------



## askumar

saro said:


> It takes some time to load. Even my was empty initially but after few seconds it showed all details.
> 
> With regards
> Saro


Hello Gyz,

Onca again congrats to all who got invite and wishing gud luck to all who are waiting..


Can someone tell me how to proceed next? What documents should i be having before i click on the apply button....? Is there some kind of option to upload some docs and later the rest?


Regarding the payslips of previous companies, do we have to submit all the monthly payslips or is one or two sufficient?

Can anyone guide us through this please?

Regards,
KUmar


----------



## AnneChristina

saro said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all your help guys especially Anne, Ghostride and expat. As Anne and all expected i to got my Invitation.
> 
> Below is my time frame. It has been 21/2 yrs i was trying this and at last with the help it all ended in positive manner. Thanks for this forum.
> 
> Anne it will be good if we carry on this forum to next step of helping the persons in trying to find out jobs and Stay which is best as we will be new to the country and not aware abt any thing.
> 
> Once again thanks to all people for your timely help
> 
> With regards
> Saravanan S
> 
> EOI Submitted: 11-Sept-2012; Invitation - 15-Nov-2012; CODE: 261313 - Analyst Programmer, IELTS - 6 Overall.


I truly understand where you are coming from; for me it has also been a 2 year venture by now. I'm glad everything finally worked out!
And thank you for your offer to help me find a job; I really appreciate  No seriously, of course; here are quite some threads regarding other questions & I answer whenever I have any sort of input.
Once more congrats


----------



## AnneChristina

askumar said:


> Hello Gyz,
> 
> Onca again congrats to all who got invite and wishing gud luck to all who are waiting..
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me how to proceed next? What documents should i be having before i click on the apply button....? Is there some kind of option to upload some docs and later the rest?
> 
> 
> Regarding the payslips of previous companies, do we have to submit all the monthly payslips or is one or two sufficient?
> 
> Can anyone guide us through this please?
> 
> Regards,
> KUmar


Basically you should just start your application asap and make the payment, so that the CO gets assigned quicker. Once you paid you can start uploading documents, schedule your medicals, etc. You can log back in and add documents at any time. There is no need to upload documents immediately.


----------



## Poegoh

*Migration Agent*

Hi, congrats to all who received the invite recently. I am new to this forum and notice there are many helpful forumers that can help provide advice.

My EOI had been submitted recently by my agent but their services are very bad and am thinking of terminating the contract with them. Will I be able to request through DIAC for a new log-in to my account if the agent refuse or delay in providing them? Currently I have no visibility as all communications are through them. I tried looking for a DIAC email to ask about this but cant seems to find any general enquires email. Pls help.

Rgds
Poe


----------



## AnneChristina

Srg said:


> Thanks for ur reply.. Then I'll go for the PCC & Medical next week...


I would recommend waiting with the medicals until you applied. Once you lodged your application there will be a button "schedule medicals" which enables you to print 2 forms which you have to bring to the clinic. The forms auto-generate an ID number for you which the clinic uses to upload your information for DIAC. So I would wait until you can print those forms and then do the medicals.


----------



## askumar

AnneChristina said:


> Basically you should just start your application asap and make the payment, so that the CO gets assigned quicker. Once you paid you can start uploading documents, schedule your medicals, etc. You can log back in and add documents at any time. There is no need to upload documents immediately.


Oh Thankyou Anne,

I will start the application... SO far i should say that this forum was so much helpful and anne was the greatest source of inspiration for us... Thanx a lot Anne.

Anne, Can you please let me know about the Salary Slips.. Do u know whether we need all the monthly salary slips of the previous companies or does 1-2 from each suffice?

Regards,
kumar


----------



## AnneChristina

askumar said:


> Oh Thankyou Anne,
> 
> I will start the application... SO far i should say that this forum was so much helpful and anne was the greatest source of inspiration for us... Thanx a lot Anne.
> 
> Anne, Can you please let me know about the Salary Slips.. Do u know whether we need all the monthly salary slips of the previous companies or does 1-2 from each suffice?
> 
> Regards,
> kumar


Thank you for your kind words Kumar 
Regarding the salary slips I'm not quite sure as I haven't claimed any points for work experience. But I think it also depends on supplementary docs you have. Will you be providing tax returns/ bank statements for the whole period? I read that bank statements can replace salary slips, so if you provide those additional docs I would assume that 1 - 2 from each employer should def be sufficient. There is no clear guideline as to how much proof you need to provide, and after all it just depends on the individual CO... Just provide as much proof as you can.


----------



## askumar

AnneChristina said:


> Thank you for your kind words Kumar
> Regarding the salary slips I'm not quite sure as I haven't claimed any points for work experience. But I think it also depends on supplementary docs you have. Will you be providing tax returns/ bank statements for the whole period? I read that bank statements can replace salary slips, so if you provide those additional docs I would assume that 1 - 2 from each employer should def be sufficient. There is no clear guideline as to how much proof you need to provide, and after all it just depends on the individual CO... Just provide as much proof as you can.



Yes Anne, Infact am waiting for my bank statements...!!
So the first thing is, i click the apply button and pay the fee.... 

Normally, how much time does it take for a CO to get allocated? Do they communicate to us by email?

Regards,
KUmar


----------



## superm

abhijit said:


> getset,
> 
> one Q - IELTS and ACS results are enough to apply for VISA?
> there is a list of documents published by the DIAC when applying, do they start with IELTS and ACS and then keep asking us for more documents as the stages get through?
> 
> I still ned to get PCC (India and UK) + functional english letter for my spouse.
> also meds are yet to be done which you ahev said can be done after applying for the visa....
> 
> 
> Abhijit


@abhijit:

Here is the list of doc's for 189 visa:
www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf


----------



## superm

askumar said:


> Hello Gyz,
> 
> Onca again congrats to all who got invite and wishing gud luck to all who are waiting..
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me how to proceed next? What documents should i be having before i click on the apply button....? Is there some kind of option to upload some docs and later the rest?
> 
> 
> Regarding the payslips of previous companies, do we have to submit all the monthly payslips or is one or two sufficient?
> 
> Can anyone guide us through this please?
> 
> Regards,
> KUmar


List of docs required - 189 checklist:
www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf

but as mentioned earlier docs can be uploaded later.


----------



## AnneChristina

askumar said:


> Yes Anne, Infact am waiting for my bank statements...!!
> So the first thing is, i click the apply button and pay the fee....
> 
> Normally, how much time does it take for a CO to get allocated? Do they communicate to us by email?
> 
> Regards,
> KUmar


After applying it may take anything between 2 - 5 weeks to get a CO. You will get an email. If the CO has all the documents he needs he may not even contact you; instead you may get an instant grant.


----------



## AnneChristina

Poegoh said:


> Hi, congrats to all who received the invite recently. I am new to this forum and notice there are many helpful forumers that can help provide advice.
> 
> My EOI had been submitted recently by my agent but their services are very bad and am thinking of terminating the contract with them. Will I be able to request through DIAC for a new log-in to my account if the agent refuse or delay in providing them? Currently I have no visibility as all communications are through them. I tried looking for a DIAC email to ask about this but cant seems to find any general enquires email. Pls help.
> 
> Rgds
> Poe


Hi Poe, welcome to this forum.
If you want to terminate the contract with your agent, you both need to submit form 956 to DIAC: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/956.pdf
The agent should immediately supply you with the login details to your EOI/ application. If you experience major problems you may get help here: Reporting Problems - Migration Agents


----------



## Poegoh

Thank u Thank u...


----------



## bdg

For those of you who were wondering what DIAC had in response to my query I sent wrt invites not sent out:

Thank you for your enquiry. For technical reasons, the second round of invitiations occured on 16 November instead of 15 November, as initially planned. Apologies for any inconvenience caused.

Regards

SkillSelect
Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## nav.mahajan

bdg said:


> For those of you who were wondering what DIAC had in response to my query I sent wrt invites not sent out:
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry. For technical reasons, the second round of invitiations occured on 16 November instead of 15 November, as initially planned. Apologies for any inconvenience caused.
> 
> Regards
> 
> SkillSelect
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship


That was a reply... they are courteous.... are they feeling the heat of new system.... i think so.... :boxing:


----------



## Pete_sampras

nav.mahajan said:


> That was a reply... they are courteous.... are they feeling the heat of new system.... i think so.... :boxing:


Thanks mate for the info


----------



## Girish74

bdg said:


> For those of you who were wondering what DIAC had in response to my query I sent wrt invites not sent out:
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry. For technical reasons, the second round of invitiations occured on 16 November instead of 15 November, as initially planned. Apologies for any inconvenience caused.
> 
> Regards
> 
> SkillSelect
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship


Hello,

Does anybody got invite for subclass 190 with 60 points.

I have submitted EOI on 16-07-2012

Thanks


----------



## superm

Girish74 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anybody got invite for subclass 190 with 60 points.
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 16-07-2012
> 
> Thanks


190 one will depend on grant of SS from where you have applied for SS. I believe as soon as you get SS, then in next round you get EOI invite. Have you received the SS? where and when did you apply that ?


----------



## yogeshy

Girish74 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anybody got invite for subclass 190 with 60 points.
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 16-07-2012
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

I got an invite for Subclass 189 visa. My points are 60 and occupation in S/w Engg 261313. Not sure about 190 though. 

I had lodged my EOI on 13/07/12. 

I am planning to lodge my application in the next week.

Have you applied for any SS?

if you have then it usually takes 2 to 3 months to get an approval especially in case of VIC. I believe SA and NSW are bit faster in processing.


All the best to you mate!


----------



## Manii

Girish74 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anybody got invite for subclass 190 with 60 points.
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 16-07-2012
> 
> Thanks


Yes i got invite on 15 with 60 pts(widot ss). 

Nominated by NSW


----------



## trivedins

Hi,

I have applied EOI with my home country as India but now I am in Denmark on deputation. I received invitaion on 15th November for 189. I would like to know about Medical and Police clearance policies while you are away from your home country.


----------



## mandanapu

Girish74 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anybody got invite for subclass 190 with 60 points.
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 16-07-2012
> 
> Thanks


To which state did u apply? If it is NSW or SA it won't take more than 6 to 8weeks


----------



## AnneChristina

trivedins said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied EOI with my home country as India but now I am in Denmark on deputation. I received invitaion on 15th November for 189. I would like to know about Medical and Police clearance policies while you are away from your home country.


It shouldn't be a problem; you can get both done while not in India. For the PCC I think you can contact the Indian consulate or embassy in Denmark.

For the medical clearance you can just schedule it at any clinic close to you.


----------



## showib49

*189 Invitation*

Hello,

I am Ali Kashif Janjua and recently I got invitation from EOI for 189. I have applied for NSW State Sponsorship on Monday November 12, 2012 for 261312 (Developer Programmer) and didnt get any response so far. Should I wait for sponsorship or I should apply for 189? I have 60 points in EOI


----------



## askumar

*ACS doubt*

Dears,

A small doubt about Australian Computer Society (ACS).

My friend has done his Engineering in Electrical Engineering but had worked almost 7 years in the field of Software... 

So, will he be rejected by ACS as his degree is Electrical ? Or are there some other suggestions you all could give for him to try.



Regards,
Kumar


----------



## rkv146

askumar said:


> Dears,
> 
> A small doubt about Australian Computer Society (ACS).
> 
> My friend has done his Engineering in Electrical Engineering but had worked almost 7 years in the field of Software...
> 
> So, will he be rejected by ACS as his degree is Electrical ? Or are there some other suggestions you all could give for him to try.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Kumar


Hii Kumar,

Electronics and Communication is Accepted as Major in Computing. Not sure about EEE..
Seniors can help..
There is also a thread ACS skill assessment started by me.. It contains the link to ACS Qualification.
Please browse that thread you will get answer for sure..

Regards
RK


----------



## askumar

rkv146 said:


> Hii Kumar,
> 
> Electronics and Communication is Accepted as Major in Computing. Not sure about EEE..
> Seniors can help..
> There is also a thread ACS skill assessment started by me.. It contains the link to ACS Qualification.
> Please browse that thread you will get answer for sure..
> 
> Regards
> RK



Yup RKV, i too had a doubt about the Electrical stream...

If you can do me as a favour, can you paste that thread link for me?

Regards,
Kumar


----------



## AnneChristina

showib49 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am Ali Kashif Janjua and recently I got invitation from EOI for 189. I have applied for NSW State Sponsorship on Monday November 12, 2012 for 261312 (Developer Programmer) and didnt get any response so far. Should I wait for sponsorship or I should apply for 189? I have 60 points in EOI


If you got an invitation for 189 your EoI will no longer be considered for 190. You should just go ahead and apply for this visa. + I personally believe 189 is better than 190; it does not require you to live in a specific state for 2 years.


----------



## gmcom

*SS*



showib49 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am Ali Kashif Janjua and recently I got invitation from EOI for 189. I have applied for NSW State Sponsorship on Monday November 12, 2012 for 261312 (Developer Programmer) and didnt get any response so far. Should I wait for sponsorship or I should apply for 189? I have 60 points in EOI


Hello Ali,
I'd like to tell you two important facts which could influence on your decision!

Firstly, nobody could promise you that NSW will approve you application for a SS!

Secondly, visa subclass 189 is letting you live&work where ever you wish , and with NSW SS you have some obligations to the state for the first two years!

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## rkv146

askumar said:


> Yup RKV, i too had a doubt about the Electrical stream...
> 
> If you can do me as a favour, can you paste that thread link for me?
> 
> Regards,
> Kumar



http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...assesment.html?highlight=ACS+Skills+Assesment


----------



## askumar

rkv146 said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...assesment.html?highlight=ACS+Skills+Assesment


Thankzzz mate...


----------



## trivedins

AnneChristina said:


> It shouldn't be a problem; you can get both done while not in India. For the PCC I think you can contact the Indian consulate or embassy in Denmark.
> 
> For the medical clearance you can just schedule it at any clinic close to you.


Thanks anne. Actually your anylysis only encouraged me to join this forum.


----------



## gmcom

*Anne*



trivedins said:


> Thanks anne. Actually your anylysis only encouraged me to join this forum.


I am sure some of the registered immigration agents hate Anne Christina for her competency! 
...but I am thankful! :clap2:


----------



## AnneChristina

Haha... Thank you guys


----------



## Srg

gmcom said:


> I am sure some of the registered immigration agents hate Anne Christina for her competency!
> ...but I am thankful! :clap2:


100% agreed...


----------



## subhadipbose

Hey all,
My friend has a situation here....he got his spouse's skills assessed by ACS while she was having 4.6 yrs of professional experience. Now she will complete 5 yrs of prof. exp. in December. So if she submits the EOI for herself in December then will she be able to score the points for more than 5 yrs experience or still the experience for more than 3 yrs will be considered ??


----------



## tshanmuganathan

subhadipbose said:


> Hey all,
> My friend has a situation here....he got his spuse's skills assessed by ACS while she was having 4.6 yrs of professional experience. Now she will complete 5 yrs of prof. exp. in December. So if she submits the EOI for herself in December then will she be able to score the points for more than 5 yrs experience or still the experience for more than 3 yrs will be considered ??



I Believe the Years of Experience is calculated based on the ACS outcome... If ACS says it is 4.5 years DIAC will also consider ONLY 4.5 years. I have read in the ACS website under FAQ that if you are about to complete 5 yrs/8 yrs ensure you submit the application after completing the same.


----------



## AnneChristina

subhadipbose said:


> Hey all,
> My friend has a situation here....he got his spouse's skills assessed by ACS while she was having 4.6 yrs of professional experience. Now she will complete 5 yrs of prof. exp. in December. So if she submits the EOI for herself in December then will she be able to score the points for more than 5 yrs experience or still the experience for more than 3 yrs will be considered ??


If your friend's spouse stayed with the same company then she does not need to have her work experience re-assessed. DIAC will consider the entire 5 years.
If however she changed companies then it would be best to get the new job assessed as well.


----------



## Girish74

superm said:


> 190 one will depend on grant of SS from where you have applied for SS. I believe as soon as you get SS, then in next round you get EOI invite. Have you received the SS? where and when did you apply that ?


Hi,

Thanks for your reply.

Actually my agent has applied on my behalf.

Does it mean than unless and until we get sponsership from any state we didnt get invite in subclass 190.

I think my agent has just submited EOI . I am not sure if he has applied for any state.

Thanks
Girish


----------



## barry_J

Hello Everyone. I am new to the forum. I have submitted my EOI for Accountant on 2 Nov 2012 with 60 points!!!!!


----------



## burge

i have come to be so addicted to this forum. thanks to everyone here. Anne and the other guyz. my joy knew no bounds yesterday when the invites finally came. I have a small query about filling out my EOI. its the section on FAMILY. I am married and no kids yet. i'm a bit confused on this options.
Family members
*Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?* Help for Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
Yes No
How many family members?* Help for How many family members?
Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* Help for Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?
Yes No*


----------



## burge

*eoi query*

i have come to be so addicted to this forum. thanks to everyone here. Anne and the other guyz. my joy knew no bounds yesterday when the invites finally came. I have a small query about filling out my EOI. its the section on FAMILY. I am married and no kids yet. i'm a bit confused on this options.
Family members
*Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?* Help for Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
Yes No
How many family members?* Help for How many family members?
Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* Help for Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?
Yes No*


----------



## burge

burge said:


> i have come to be so addicted to this forum. thanks to everyone here. Anne and the other guyz. my joy knew no bounds yesterday when the invites finally came. I have a small query about filling out my EOI. its the section on FAMILY. I am married and no kids yet. i'm a bit confused on this options.
> Family members
> *Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?* Help for Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
> Yes No
> How many family members?* Help for How many family members?
> Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* Help for Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?
> Yes No*


does the first question refer to only my spouse or other relatives? since its only my spouse, will i say just one family member? what do they mean by ".....accompanied by clients partner in the future?


----------



## AnneChristina

I have applied only for myself, but other people in your situation have answered those questions with Yes, 1, Yes

See http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-141.html


----------



## AnneChristina

barry_J said:


> Hello Everyone. I am new to the forum. I have submitted my EOI for Accountant on 2 Nov 2012 with 60 points!!!!!


Welcome fellow accountant & good luck for the next application round


----------



## burge

AnneChristina said:


> I have applied only for myself, but other people in your situation have answered those questions with Yes, 1, Yes
> 
> See http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-141.html


thanks alot Anne. if I get an invite, will my spouse be required to write the ielts exam before we can be granted the 189 visa?

another question I have is this: my passport will expire by june 2013. will that affect anything because by the time i get a new passport, it will carry a different passport number.


----------



## mandanapu

Sikandar Razzaq said:


> Regarding the IELTS score. EOI accepts the lowest score in all the four bands as your Language ability.
> 
> Hope this clarifies.
> 
> Regards


In EOI it'll show ur min band score. Here ur min score is 7, that's d reason it is showing 7.


----------



## AnneChristina

@ burge:

Yes, she will have to take the IELTS test before you can get a grant. Otherwise there will be an additional fee of $4,250 to cover her English classes. See under "applying" at the bottom "What the visa costs": Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa

The passport shouldn't be an issue. If you get a new passport you will just have to notify DIAC of your new passport details.


----------



## superm

Spouse's minimum requirement is to have functional English - for which 
-either she can give IELTS/IDP exam - and I guess 4-5 band are required in it or if her graduation course's medium of instruction was in English and can prove the same with some certificate on institution's letter head; that would work.

If any of these is not achievable I believe you would have to pay some fees for her English coaching after you land in Au.


----------



## amit_7

I have applied under Electonics Engineer with 60 points for 189. what are my chances of getting an invite..or should i reappear IELTS to improve the score?


----------



## burge

AnneChristina said:


> @ burge:
> 
> Yes, she will have to take the IELTS test before you can get a grant. Otherwise there will be an additional fee of $4,250 to cover her English classes. See under "applying" at the bottom "What the visa costs": Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa
> 
> The passport shouldn't be an issue. If you get a new passport you will just have to notify DIAC of your new passport details.


thanks alot Anne. I appreciate. 
I have other questions: i received my ACS result in september with over eight years experience. however, i have been redeployed to another subsidiary within the same company. do i have to state that in my EOI or still fill it in? does my spouse have to do skills assessment along with ielts after invite since i am the main applicant?


----------



## destinationaustralia

burge said:


> thanks alot Anne. I appreciate.
> I have other questions: i received my ACS result in september with over eight years experience. however, i have been redeployed to another subsidiary within the same company. do i have to state that in my EOI or still fill it in? does my spouse have to do skills assessment along with ielts after invite since i am the main applicant?


1) Redeployment/ change within the same occupation doesn't matter. Details of employment history, wherever required can be provided as per the actuals.

2) It is not mandatory for spouse (Secondary Applicant) to have Skills assessed.

Cheers!


----------



## Girish74

Girish74 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Actually my agent has applied on my behalf.
> 
> Does it mean than unless and until we get sponsership from any state we didnt get invite in subclass 190.
> 
> I think my agent has just submited EOI . I am not sure if he has applied for any state.
> 
> Thanks
> Girish


Hi,

Can anybody tell me the process to be followed for subclass 190.

1. During submittion of EOI we have to select states. Do this states give approval automatically or do we need to file seperation sponsership to this states.

or

2. Do we get EOI approval from DAIC by giving states in which sponsership to be taken. And after that we need to file sponsership to this states.

Thanks
Girish


----------



## Manii

Girish74 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody tell me the process to be followed for subclass 190.
> 
> 1. During submittion of EOI we have to select states. Do this states give approval automatically or do we need to file seperation sponsership to this states.
> 
> or
> 
> 2. Do we get EOI approval from DAIC by giving states in which sponsership to be taken. And after that we need to file sponsership to this states.
> 
> Thanks
> Girish


Hi. U hav to apply fr SS separatly. in EOI u can select any state. Once ur SS approved u ll get invite in ur EOI.

One thing is: If u gonna apply for SA SS they want u to select only SA in eoi nt any other state nd ny other visa. For ther states it does nt matter. Go agead nd apply fr state asap.


----------



## iibit

barry_J said:


> Hello Everyone. I am new to the forum. I have submitted my EOI for Accountant on 2 Nov 2012 with 60 points!!!!!


Hi Barry. You will get your invitation on 1st december.


----------



## max2681987

Hi,

I received my ACS +ve skills assessment (262113 - Systems Administrator) on 14th November, I applied for it on 12th Nov!! Really quick response from ACS..  

On the same date (14th Nov) I applied for NSW SS and submitted EOI . 
Can any senior member please predict that how long will it take to receive invitation? I have 60 points. (55+5 [SS] ). 

Thank You.


----------



## superm

max2681987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my ACS +ve skills assessment (262113 - Systems Administrator) on 14th November, I applied for it on 12th Nov!! Really quick response from ACS..
> 
> On the same date (14th Nov) I applied for NSW SS and submitted EOI .
> Can any senior member please predict that how long will it take to receive invitation? I have 60 points. (55+5 [SS] ).
> 
> Thank You.


What ??
2 days?? Was it normal submission or re-submission?


----------



## makaveli2012

Arpitwaj said:


> Actually my application was finalised in 10 days,never expected even in dreams.
> 189 will take long so i will take this with both hands !!


Hi Arpitwaj,

I would like to know if we need to fill the forms available on the NSW wesbite and send them to the mentioned address after we have raised an EOI for SS on the skillselect. 

Please let me know on this

Thanks


----------



## superm

AnneChristina said:


> @ burge:
> 
> Yes, she will have to take the IELTS test before you can get a grant. Otherwise there will be an additional fee of $4,250 to cover her English classes. See under "applying" at the bottom "What the visa costs": Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa
> 
> The passport shouldn't be an issue. If you get a new passport you will just have to notify DIAC of your new passport details.


Hi Anne - I believe that Spouse's minimum requirement is to have functional English - for which 
-either she can give IELTS/IDP exam 
OR
*-if her graduation course's medium of instruction was in English and can prove the same with some certificate on institution's letter head; that would work.
*
If any of these is not achievable I believe then you would have to pay some fees with Visa fees for her English coaching after you land in Au. 

Isn't it right?


----------



## max2681987

superm said:


> What ??
> 2 days?? Was it normal submission or re-submission?


Yep Normal. But I am a member of ACS since 2010 and regularly attending their events in Melbourne. Moreover, I also did Professional Year and last year I assessed my degree as a Systems Analyst-261112. So they already had my qualification and certification details. I made a priority request and mentioned that I would like to apply for NSW SS and they approved my priority request and my application for System Administrator assessment!!!


----------



## Arpitwaj

makaveli2012 said:


> Hi Arpitwaj,
> 
> I would like to know if we need to fill the forms available on the NSW wesbite and send them to the mentioned address after we have raised an EOI for SS on the skillselect.
> 
> Please let me know on this
> 
> Thanks


Hi,Yes you have to send all 4 forms mentioned in the website for 190 ..and send them via courier to the mention address.
Do attach additional docs like passport, degrees...copies.( Not necessary ..but might help ) 
.


----------



## AnneChristina

superm said:


> Hi Anne - I believe that Spouse's minimum requirement is to have functional English - for which
> -either she can give IELTS/IDP exam
> OR
> *-if her graduation course's medium of instruction was in English and can prove the same with some certificate on institution's letter head; that would work.
> *
> If any of these is not achievable I believe then you would have to pay some fees with Visa fees for her English coaching after you land in Au.
> 
> Isn't it right?


Yes, you are right that there are different ways to show that the spouse has functional English... 

I think the fees are due before the visa grant. See here: "The full amount of this charge must be paid before your visa can be granted. However, you should not pay this charge until requested to do so by the department." This info is for visa 175, but I am pretty certain that it hasn't changed...
Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)


----------



## superm

max2681987 said:


> Yep Normal. But I am a member of ACS since 2010 and regularly attending their events in Melbourne. Moreover, I also did Professional Year and last year I assessed my degree as a Systems Analyst-261112. So they already had my qualification and certification details. I made a priority request and mentioned that I would like to apply for NSW SS and they approved my priority request and my application for System Administrator assessment!!!


Okay, alright. You are an insider then  
Congrats dude!


----------



## max2681987

max2681987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my ACS +ve skills assessment (262113 - Systems Administrator) on 14th November, I applied for it on 12th Nov!! Really quick response from ACS..
> 
> On the same date (14th Nov) I applied for NSW SS and submitted EOI .
> Can any senior member please predict that how long will it take to receive invitation? I have 60 points. (55+5 [SS] ).
> 
> Thank You.



:confused2: :confused2::confused2::confused2:
Anyone!! Please respond to my query...


----------



## sandeep2202

max2681987 said:


> :confused2: :confused2::confused2::confused2:
> Anyone!! Please respond to my query...


NSW will take approx 2 weeks to send you a ACk and invoice of your application and result will be given in total 4 to 6 weeks.

So if you have submitted it on 14/11 then it depends on when they received the application. Consider approx 6 weeks from that time. So most probable time will be Dec last week. Although there may be some possible delay because of X-Mas holidays during that time.


----------



## askumar

*Any one in saudi arabia*

Dear Expat Members,

Anyone presently in Saudi Arabia applying for 189 visa..... I am also in Saudia and it would be really helpful for me if someone is already here ..

Please let me know...


Regards,
Kumar


----------



## deearora

hey guys, 

i am just filling out the 189 form, what would be my usual country of residence, i have been living in sydney for the past two years but i am from india..a bit confusing if u ask me :/


----------



## mandanapu

deearora said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i am just filling out the 189 form, what would be my usual country of residence, i have been living in sydney for the past two years but i am from india..a bit confusing if u ask me :/


U shd fill Australia as u're in Australia nw


----------



## exxpat

askumar said:


> Dear Expat Members,
> 
> Anyone presently in Saudi Arabia applying for 189 visa..... I am also in Saudia and it would be really helpful for me if someone is already here ..
> 
> Please let me know...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Kumar


Kumar - you can call me at 0538594287. Thanks,


----------



## deearora

mandanapu said:


> U shd fill Australia as u're in Australia nw


thanks for that!!

also another question, employment in relation to the last 10 years, i have held an part time job in accountancy during my studies and now it is full time for the past year. But before that i had part time jobs here and there, do i need to fill out all of them or just the ones in aust, they are not related to my profession in anyway,

Also, since i was born in india what date i put from living in that country, my birthdate..sorry might sound dumb..but just want to get it right

Cheers


----------



## askumar

superm said:


> Hi Anne - I believe that Spouse's minimum requirement is to have functional English - for which
> -either she can give IELTS/IDP exam
> OR
> *-if her graduation course's medium of instruction was in English and can prove the same with some certificate on institution's letter head; that would work.
> *
> If any of these is not achievable I believe then you would have to pay some fees with Visa fees for her English coaching after you land in Au.
> 
> Isn't it right?



Dears,

I have enquired more about the Spouse English requirement.... The best option is as always IELTS... which she requires 4.5 aggregate..

but in my case, i got a letter from the university stating that she had completed the graduation---COURSE NAME --NUMBER OF YEARS.. and the medium of study was ENGLISH... this also had the university Seal.

Regards,
Kumar


----------



## bdg

askumar said:


> Dear Expat Members,
> 
> Anyone presently in Saudi Arabia applying for 189 visa..... I am also in Saudia and it would be really helpful for me if someone is already here ..
> 
> We're in Riyadh. Originally from South Africa.


----------



## askumar

bdg said:


> askumar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Expat Members,
> 
> Anyone presently in Saudi Arabia applying for 189 visa..... I am also in Saudia and it would be really helpful for me if someone is already here ..
> 
> We're in Riyadh. Originally from South Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear BDG,
> 
> Can you let me know your mobile number so that we can be in touch...
> 
> 
> KUmar
Click to expand...


----------



## bdg

askumar said:


> bdg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear BDG,
> 
> Can you let me know your mobile number so that we can be in touch...
> 
> 
> What would you like to know? I am using an agent in South Africa. I will try to help where I can.
Click to expand...


----------



## askumar

bdg said:


> askumar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear BDG,
> 
> Can you let me know your mobile number so that we can be in touch...
> 
> 
> What would you like to know? I am using an agent in South Africa. I will try to help where I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear BDG,
> 
> 
> Can you let me know the process of getting the pcc from saudia... its for me and my wife... i too am in riyadh..
> 
> Regards,
> Kumar
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bdg

askumar said:


> bdg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> askumar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear BDG,
> 
> 
> Can you let me know the process of getting the pcc from saudia... its for me and my wife... i too am in riyadh..
> 
> I went to the South African Embassy in Riyadh. They told me I would first need to get a letter from my agent stating why we need a police clearance. After that I had to go back to the Embassy where they took the letter to another section within the Embassy and gave me x2 letters in Arabic. You then need to get stamps on them - I think it was Chamber of Commerce (if not they will be able to tell you where to go) It cost SAR30 for each clearance's stamp. From there you need to go to Batha to have your fingerprints done. It took 4 days including a weekend. Once you got it, you will need to have it translated. I had mine done privately at USD25 each. You would just go to your Embassy here. Not sure if your Embassy will also require a letter before they will issue you with the letter to do the clearance. It was pretty straight forward, just very time consuming. I was told it would take 7 months, so I started early. As stated you can get it within 4 days if you spread it out. Probably overnight if you are prepared to drive all iver the show in one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## askumar

bdg said:


> askumar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> askumar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear BDG,
> 
> 
> Can you let me know the process of getting the pcc from saudia... its for me and my wife... i too am in riyadh..
> 
> I went to the South African Embassy in Riyadh. They told me I would first need to get a letter from my agent stating why we need a police clearance. After that I had to go back to the Embassy where they took the letter to another section within the Embassy and gave me x2 letters in Arabic. You then need to get stamps on them - I think it was Chamber of Commerce (if not they will be able to tell you where to go) It cost SAR30 for each clearance's stamp. From there you need to go to Batha to have your fingerprints done. It took 4 days including a weekend. Once you got it, you will need to have it translated. I had mine done privately at USD25 each. You would just go to your Embassy here. Not sure if your Embassy will also require a letter before they will issue you with the letter to do the clearance. It was pretty straight forward, just very time consuming. I was told it would take 7 months, so I started early. As stated you can get it within 4 days if you spread it out. Probably overnight if you are prepared to drive all iver the show in one day
> 
> 
> 
> Dear BDG,
> 
> Thanx for the detailed reply..
> 
> Can you advice me on this?
> 
> I got the invitation yesterday... I have not yet clicked the APPLY VISA button..
> 
> 
> 1. So can you tell me if it is wise to click apply visa and pay the fee immediately?
> 2. Once you click the apply button what are the immediate steps we have to do?
> 3. How will we get the letter from CO for the PCC?
> 
> (My wife is in India and will be back only by dec-15)
> 
> Regards,
> Kumar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bdg

askumar said:


> bdg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> askumar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear BDG,
> 
> Thanx for the detailed reply..
> 
> Can you advice me on this?
> 
> I got the invitation yesterday... I have not yet clicked the APPLY VISA button..
> 
> 
> 1. So can you tell me if it is wise to click apply visa and pay the fee immediately?
> 2. Once you click the apply button what are the immediate steps we have to do?
> 3. How will we get the letter from CO for the PCC?
> 
> (My wife is in India and will be back only by dec-15)
> 
> I have not clicked the apply button yet, so I cannot help you there. It seems though it will still take around 2 weeks to get a CO after you have applied and they have acknowledge receipt of your application. It is my understanding that you will also have a time frame in which you need to send in your documents, once requested. You will have ample time to apply for your clearance here in Saudi if you are applying from within the Kingdom. As mentioned before, once you have done your fingerprints, you can collect the certificate the following day. The computers were down on 22 May so I collected 26 May only because I needed to wait for our driver. Go to your Embassy so long or give them a call to find out if you need that letter (I think you will need some kind of a letter) If you are not using an agent, you might have to wait for your CO to request your PCC so that you can use that letter. Someone else whom has clicked the APPLY button should be able to shed some more light on what happens there after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## askumar

*National identity document*

DEAR EXPATS,


I am from India and while applying for 189 visa, they are asking about National Identity DOcument.

Can anyone specify that PASSPORT details should be included in this?

I dont have any ID card other than the passport... SO does PASSPORT apply for the same?

Regards,
Kumar


----------



## destinationaustralia

askumar said:


> DEAR EXPATS,
> 
> 
> I am from India and while applying for 189 visa, they are asking about National Identity DOcument.
> 
> Can anyone specify that PASSPORT details should be included in this?
> 
> I dont have any ID card other than the passport... SO does PASSPORT apply for the same?
> 
> Regards,
> Kumar


Passport is just a travel document and not a national Identity document. The UID 'Aadhar' cards qualify for the same. But then its issue is still underway and the entire population has not been covered yet.
As far as the filling up the details for 189 is concerned, if you have the 'Aadhar' card fill in its details, otherwise fill in 'No' for NID.

Cheers!


----------



## Muneeb

*189 Vs 885*

Hi Guys,

I am new to this site. It seems very helpful.

I have actually made a mistake while updating my EOI 3 days ago. Since I am finishing my professional year (Accounting) on Monday the 26 November, I went on to SkillSelect on 15 Nov and said 'YES' to the question where it asks (HAVE YOU FINISHED THE PROFESSIONAL YEAR?). Doing this gave me another 5 points and my total points then came up to 65 points. As soon as I submitted the EOI, I received an email straight away inviting me to apply for 189 visa.

Now my professional year certificate says the completion date to be 26 November which is after the date of Invitation. I am soo confused. This is such a bad luck. Now my EOI is locked for 60 days and I have no idea what to do.

Can anyone please guide me how to deal with this matter. Should I go ahead and lodge 189 Visa. Should I go ahead and lodge 885 instead? Please assist 

Thanking you,
Qasim


----------



## destinationaustralia

Muneeb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this site. It seems very helpful.
> 
> I have actually made a mistake while updating my EOI 3 days ago. Since I am finishing my professional year (Accounting) on Monday the 26 November, I went on to SkillSelect on 15 Nov and said 'YES' to the question where it asks (HAVE YOU FINISHED THE PROFESSIONAL YEAR?). Doing this gave me another 5 points and my total points then came up to 65 points. As soon as I submitted the EOI, I received an email straight away inviting me to apply for 189 visa.
> 
> Now my professional year certificate says the completion date to be 26 November which is after the date of Invitation. I am soo confused. This is such a bad luck. Now my EOI is locked for 60 days and I have no idea what to do.
> 
> Can anyone please guide me how to deal with this matter. Should I go ahead and lodge 189 Visa. Should I go ahead and lodge 885 instead? Please assist
> 
> Thanking you,
> Qasim



No worries. The solution is to withdraw your current application, wait until after 26 Nov and then submit an EOI once again afresh.

BTW it is not yet 26 Nov; why do you say that your certificate says completion date to be 26 Nov. or have I got it wrong.

Cheers!


----------



## Cartisol

Hi Guys

I am not sure what exactly this below statement means in point system for 190 and 189 Visa

At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard - 15points


Now, my question is, does this means even if I have studied in "Anna University" affiliated college and got my BE Degree, I get this 15 points ?

Please help clearing my doubt, thank you.


----------



## destinationaustralia

Cartisol said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am not sure what exactly this below statement means in point system for 190 and 189 Visa
> 
> At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard - 15points
> 
> 
> Now, my question is, does this means even if I have studied in "Anna University" affiliated college and got my BE Degree, I get this 15 points ?
> 
> Please help clearing my doubt, thank you.


Yes, but since your qualification not from Australia it has to be first assessed positive by Engineers Australia.

Cheers!


----------



## Muneeb

Thanks for the reply mate 

Sorry I meant it is going to say 26 November on the Certificate. 

Really? Do we have an option of withdrawing the EOI after receiving an invitation. I thought that once we receive an invitation, then the EOI gets locked for 60 days and we have to wait for that period until it gets reactivated. Please advise how I can withdraw my EOI. I called the immigration office yesterday and the lady said I will have to wait for another 2 months until the invitation lapse and my EOI reactivates, and then wait for another invitation 

Please advice !! Thanks


----------



## Cartisol

destinationaustralia said:


> Yes, but since your qualification not from Australia it has to be first assessed positive by Engineers Australia.
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you for your reply.

Skills assessed you mean ? If I am correct, its ACS you are talking about where it should be positive right ?

Thanks again.


----------



## Manii

Muneeb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this site. It seems very helpful.
> 
> I have actually made a mistake while updating my EOI 3 days ago. Since I am finishing my professional year (Accounting) on Monday the 26 November, I went on to SkillSelect on 15 Nov and said 'YES' to the question where it asks (HAVE YOU FINISHED THE PROFESSIONAL YEAR?). Doing this gave me another 5 points and my total points then came up to 65 points. As soon as I submitted the EOI, I received an email straight away inviting me to apply for 189 visa.
> 
> Now my professional year certificate says the completion date to be 26 November which is after the date of Invitation. I am soo confused. This is such a bad luck. Now my EOI is locked for 60 days and I have no idea what to do.
> 
> Can anyone please guide me how to deal with this matter. Should I go ahead and lodge 189 Visa. Should I go ahead and lodge 885 instead? Please assist
> 
> Thanking you,
> Qasim


Hey i wud suggest u shud apply 885 as u hav 65 pts so u can apply directly. Dnt apply 189 coz u dnt no abt prof yr. as ur CO cud q u abt pro yr completion date. its bettr 2 apply 885 or submit new EOI.


----------



## asahni

Hi Expat members,

I appreciate the level of expertise and knowledge all you sharing.Good work! Its certainly very helpful for newbies like me. I have couple of questions here:

1. The form has asked for employment details since past 10 years. On student visa I have done many part time jobs like subway, woolworths, etc. Is it mandatory that I should mention correct employment duration of all these jobs even though they are not related to my field.

2. On advice of a friend I recently took medical insurance. My TR was in effect from 29th June. However, I started my medical insurance last week. Can this effect my case?

3. Lastly, Your wise prediction 

EOI Date of effect: 11/11/12
Ielts: 7.5 min
Skill assessed : Engineers Australia: 263312
Points: 60

Can you please give me an approximate invitation date


----------



## Muneeb

Manii said:


> Hey i wud suggest u shud apply 885 as u hav 65 pts so u can apply directly. Dnt apply 189 coz u dnt no abt prof yr. as ur CO cud q u abt pro yr completion date. its bettr 2 apply 885 or submit new EOI.


Hi Manii,

Thanks for your reply  Yeaah it seems like an option. The only reason why I am thinking is because at this point in time the processing time for 885 visa is 18 months  because the new priority processing is giving high priority to visas in Skillselect. 

You suggested I should create a new EOI. Can I do that? I would be much relieved if I can create a new EOI because the next round of invitations is in 2 weeks and if my EOI is there, I would be more likely to receive an invitation. Should I go ahead and create a new EOI?


----------



## destinationaustralia

Muneeb said:


> Thanks for the reply mate
> 
> Sorry I meant it is going to say 26 November on the Certificate.
> 
> Really? Do we have an option of withdrawing the EOI after receiving an invitation. I thought that once we receive an invitation, then the EOI gets locked for 60 days and we have to wait for that period until it gets reactivated. Please advise how I can withdraw my EOI. I called the immigration office yesterday and the lady said I will have to wait for another 2 months until the invitation lapse and my EOI reactivates, and then wait for another invitation
> 
> Please advice !! Thanks


Hmmm, if the lady at the immigration office has told you so, it must be right. In fact I got carried away by the fact that EOIs can be withdrawn before an invitation. Well, in your case log on to your account on skillselect and check whether there is any withdraw button. Else the options are to wait out two months. Send in a mail to SkillSelect about your case to confirm. In fact, apart from losing time it's not much, considering that you would get an invite immediately at 65. 

Cheers!


----------



## askumar

*Duties performed tab in application*

Dears ,

In 189 application, there is an area which asks for duties performed..

Should this be a brief synopsis or is it the one which we had mentioned in reference letter?


Can someone throw some light on it...

Regards,
Kumar


----------



## destinationaustralia

Cartisol said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Skills assessed you mean ? If I am correct, its ACS you are talking about where it should be positive right ?
> 
> Thanks again.


Ok, if your occupation relates to computer science Yes, else all other engineers are assessed by EA.

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia

askumar said:


> Dears ,
> 
> In 189 application, there is an area which asks for duties performed..
> 
> Should this be a brief synopsis or is it the one which we had mentioned in reference letter?
> 
> 
> Can someone throw some light on it...
> 
> Regards,
> Kumar


There is not much space in there isn't it. So it should be brief in line with that mentioned in your experience letter.

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia

Muneeb said:


> Hi Manii,
> 
> Thanks for your reply  Yeaah it seems like an option. The only reason why I am thinking is because at this point in time the processing time for 885 visa is 18 months  because the new priority processing is giving high priority to visas in Skillselect.
> 
> You suggested I should create a new EOI. Can I do that? I would be much relieved if I can create a new EOI because the next round of invitations is in 2 weeks and if my EOI is there, I would be more likely to receive an invitation. Should I go ahead and create a new EOI?


I would not suggest this without first obtaining the permission of Skillselect. Better to wait than take this risk of getting detected. Think twice about it.

Cheers!


----------



## askumar

destinationaustralia said:


> There is not much space in there isn't it. So it should be brief in line with that mentioned in your experience letter.
> 
> Cheers!



Dear destinationaustralia,

Thanks for the reply...

Can you clear this point... 

In one of the page, they are asking my non migrating dependents.. which are going to be my parents..
They ask details of passport etc... Unfortunately my parents do not have a passport yet...!!!!!!

Will this be a problem???


Regards,
Kumar


----------



## getsetgo

askumar said:


> Dear destinationaustralia,
> 
> Thanks for the reply...
> 
> Can you clear this point...
> 
> In one of the page, they are asking my non migrating dependents.. which are going to be my parents..
> They ask details of passport etc... Unfortunately my parents do not have a passport yet...!!!!!!
> 
> Will this be a problem???
> 
> Regards,
> Kumar


Primarily you would need to prove that they are dependent on you.


----------



## prototype_nsx

here, im in jeddah saudi arabia


----------



## Cartisol

getsetgo said:


> Primarily you would need to prove that they are dependent on you.


Oh no 

That is same problem for me too, my mom don't have a passport yet 

How would I prove she is my dependant


----------



## prototype_nsx

askumar said:


> bdg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> askumar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear BDG,
> 
> 
> Can you let me know the process of getting the pcc from saudia... its for me and my wife... i too am in riyadh..
> 
> Regards,
> Kumar
> 
> 
> 
> i showed up at the embassy with a letter signed by me stating that i am applying for australian visa and saudi pcc is required as part of the visa application, the embassy issued me a letter stating my requirement for the pcc and requested them to issue me a pcc in the official letterhead, then i had to certify/attest the letter from the embassy by saudi foreign ministry and submitted the letter to the saudi police hq. and received the pcc after 2 weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## getsetgo

Cartisol said:


> Oh no
> 
> That is same problem for me too, my mom don't have a passport yet
> 
> How would I prove she is my dependant


If you search dependent on 189 visa, you should be directed to a link with more details. 
You need to prove she is financialy dependent on u .
There are more parameters.


----------



## Cartisol

getsetgo said:


> If you search dependent on 189 visa, you should be directed to a link with more details.
> You need to prove she is financialy dependent on u .
> There are more parameters.


Ok thank you, will have a look.

Another BIG problem for me; Please anyone help me 

My passport address(College Address in Chennai) is very different from the present address. Presently I live in a Paying Guest accomodation in Bangalore for last 6 months.

For PCC, I will not be able to get any of the documents listed in the below link if passport address and present address are different as the house owner only pays for everything. 

Attachment Advisor

Now, I will not be able to get a letter from employer too for my address as I am not currently in a job

Please someone with same case, suggest me on how to get PCC


----------



## destinationaustralia

askumar said:


> Dear destinationaustralia,
> 
> Thanks for the reply...
> 
> Can you clear this point...
> 
> In one of the page, they are asking my non migrating dependents.. which are going to be my parents..
> They ask details of passport etc... Unfortunately my parents do not have a passport yet...!!!!!!
> 
> Will this be a problem???
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Kumar


1) The question about non-migrating dependents is for medicals. If you declare anybody as anon-migrating dependent (thus may migrate in future) they will also have to undergo Medicals along with you. So better to mention somebody as dependent non-migrating only if you require them to migrate at a later date.

2) If no passports are held leave the space blank.

Cheers!


----------



## askumar

destinationaustralia said:


> 1) The question about non-migrating dependents is for medicals. If you declare anybody as anon-migrating dependent (thus may migrate in future) they will also have to undergo Medicals along with you. So better to mention somebody as dependent non-migrating only if you require them to migrate at a later date.
> 
> 2) If no passports are held leave the space blank.
> 
> Cheers!



Thank you So much Destination Australia....

Now it is so clear...

I believe i will say that there are NO dependent non-migrants.


Regards,
KUmar


----------



## destinationaustralia

Cartisol said:


> Ok thank you, will have a look.
> 
> Another BIG problem for me; Please anyone help me
> 
> My passport address is very different from the present address. Presently I live in a Paying Guest accomodation in Bangalore for last 6 months.
> 
> For PCC, I will not be able to get any of the documents listed in the below link if passport address and present address are different as the owner only pays for everything.
> 
> Attachment Advisor
> 
> Now, I will not be able to get a letter from employer too for my address as I am not currently in a job
> 
> Please someone with same case, suggest me oh how to get PCC


Keep it simple; do the following for PCC,

1) log on to passport site, create an account.
2) Apply for PCC online. Fill in the details exactly as in your passport, including address. Take printouts.
3) Take an appointment at PSK in Chennai online.
4) Go to PSK as per appointment, with passport, one copy of first page and one copy of balnk page and Rs 500.
5) Get your PCC within 1-2 hrs.

PS- If you mention the address same an in your passport no additional proof is required. 
Cheers!


----------



## Cartisol

askumar said:


> Thank you So much Destination Australia....
> 
> Now it is so clear...
> 
> I believe i will say that there are NO dependent non-migrants.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> KUmar


Hey one doubt.

I see you have 6.5 in Speaking of IELTS. Just eager to know, that now the IELTS eligibility is reduced to 6.5 ???

Because I may also score the same  Please tell me, how many points you had with this 6.5 in IELTS and you got invitation with this ?


----------



## askumar

*Other country of residence*

Gyzz...


I live in Saudi Arabia for the past 3 years... So my usual country of residence should be Saudi ..am i right?

Also, they ask for previous country of residence other than usual country... I am from India and i have not travelled to any other country except Saudi...

So should i say India and the time of stay if from Birth till i come to Saudi... am i right???



Do they ask for the proof of date of entry to Saudi Arabia?

Regards,
Kumar


----------



## askumar

Cartisol said:


> Hey one doubt.
> 
> I see you have 6.5 in Speaking of IELTS. Just eager to know, that now the IELTS eligibility is reduced to 6.5 ???
> 
> Because I may also score the same  Please tell me, how many points you had with this 6.5 in IELTS and you got invitation with this ?


HEy Cartisol,

I had initially 8 band in all other except speaking which i had 6.5... After re evaluation i got it to 7 but i forgot to change my signature!!

Regarding IELTS, the points from IELTS can be claimed only if you get 7 in each band of exam.... But if you qualify 60 points with out IELTS, you can submit your application... Hope its clear... Let me know..


Regards,
KUmar


----------



## Cartisol

destinationaustralia said:


> Since you are in the same City, keep it simple; do the following for PCC,
> 
> 1) log on to passport site, create an account.
> 2) Apply for PCC online. Fill in the details exactly as in your passport, including address. Take printouts.
> 3) Take an appointment at PSK in your City online.
> 4) Go to PSK as per appointment, with passport, one copy of first page and one copy of balnk page and Rs 500.
> 5) Get your PCC within 1-2 hrs.
> 
> PS- If you mention the address same an in your passport no additional proof is required.
> Cheers!


Buddy,

My passport address is Chennai and my living address is Bangalore. But my permanent residence is Mumbai :confused2:

I DO NOT have any proof for my stay in Bangalore as I live in Paying Guest as generally owners don't give anything for PG, but rent receipt which will not help me.

And, secondy, there are 2 online ways, which one you suggest me to apply ? I mean, "Efile" XML way or the other one ?

And what address I should fill considering the above ? (I live in Bangalore for last 6 months since I am back from Sydney, My Passport Address is College Chennai Address, My permanent residence is Mumbai)


----------



## destinationaustralia

asahni said:


> Hi Expat members,
> 
> I appreciate the level of expertise and knowledge all you sharing.Good work! Its certainly very helpful for newbies like me. I have couple of questions here:
> 
> 1. The form has asked for employment details since past 10 years. On student visa I have done many part time jobs like subway, woolworths, etc. Is it mandatory that I should mention correct employment duration of all these jobs even though they are not related to my field.
> 
> 2. On advice of a friend I recently took medical insurance. My TR was in effect from 29th June. However, I started my medical insurance last week. Can this effect my case?
> 
> 3. Lastly, Your wise prediction
> 
> EOI Date of effect: 11/11/12
> Ielts: 7.5 min
> Skill assessed : Engineers Australia: 263312
> Points: 60
> 
> Can you please give me an approximate invitation date


1) This is for calculating points for work experience. so should be related to occupation.
2) No

Approximately two months. Check updates on SkillSelect Site.

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia

Cartisol said:


> Buddy,
> 
> My passport address is Chennai and my living address is Mumbai. But my permanent residence is Mumbai :confused2:
> 
> I DO NOT have any proof for my stay in Bangalore as I live in Paying Guest as generally owners don't give anything for PG, but rent receipt which will not help me.
> 
> And, secondy, there are 2 online ways, which one you suggest me to apply ? I mean, "Efile" XML way or the other one ?
> 
> And what address I should fill considering the above ? (I live in Bangalore for last 6 months since I am back from Sydney, My Passport Address is College Chennai Address, My permanent residence is Mumbai)



Easiest alternative is to go to Chennai PSK. It'ill be a morning to evening trip.
Go for the XML file upload option (recommended on the site)

Chennai!


----------



## Cartisol

destinationaustralia said:


> Easiest alternative is to go to Chennai PSK. It'ill be a morning to evening trip.
> Go for the XML file upload option (recommended on the site)
> 
> Chennai!


Hey that's soothing  It will give me an opportunity to breathe my hometown air  

Well, tell me, in that case, I just need to take passport and front and last page copies only right ? Or you need any other pages ? I also have my Australian Subclass 457 visa page, can I take that also so that no problem arises  And also, ECNR page ?

And just Rs 500 they ask ?

What exactly they will give me ?? What I should ensure before leaving from there ? Buddy, if in case they mention my college address as printed, it will be a problem again as because I will give either Bangalore or Mumbai home address for all communications with DIAC.

Also, I am worried what to tell them if the cops ask me where do I live currently and where do I work. I don't want to lie. But positive point is, I am not in job, so I can tell that, I am looking for a job in Chennai. But again, what if they ask me till now where I lived (Bangalore). :confused2:

Please help me....


----------



## Cartisol

Cartisol said:


> Hey that's soothing  It will give me an opportunity to breathe my hometown air
> 
> Well, tell me, in that case, I just need to take passport and front and last page copies only right ? Or you need any other pages ? I also have my Australian Subclass 457 visa page, can I take that also so that no problem arises  And also, ECNR page ?
> 
> And just Rs 500 they ask ?
> 
> What exactly they will give me ?? What I should ensure before leaving from there ? Buddy, if in case they mention my college address as printed, it will be a problem again as because I will give either Bangalore or Mumbai home address for all communications with DIAC.
> 
> Also, I am worried what to tell them if the cops ask me where do I live currently and where do I work. I don't want to lie. But positive point is, I am not in job, so I can tell that, I am looking for a job in Chennai. But again, what if they ask me till now where I lived (Bangalore). :confused2:
> 
> Please help me....


Hey one more thing. I see that, they also accept "Income Tax Assessment Order"

My tax filing Centralized Processing Center, Income Tax Department has sent me a PDF file" INTIM A T I O N U / S 1 4 3 ( 1 ) O F T H E I N C O M E T A X A C T , 1961" which talks about my salary, deduction, tax liability, refunds and with date as 12-10-2012. Fortunately, by god's grace, I have my name and my current payging guest address printed on it. 

Do you think, its income tax order which they are talking about in the site link I gave above ?

Will this work if I have to go to Bangalore PCC ????

Else I will plan for Chennai  Tell me please.

Also, please reply to my earlier post.


----------



## destinationaustralia

Cartisol said:


> Hey that's soothing  It will give me an opportunity to breathe my hometown air
> 
> Well, tell me, in that case, I just need to take passport and front and last page copies only right ? Or you need any other pages ? I also have my Australian Subclass 457 visa page, can I take that also so that no problem arises  And also, ECNR page ?
> 
> And just Rs 500 they ask ?
> 
> What exactly they will give me ?? What I should ensure before leaving from there ? Buddy, if in case they mention my college address as printed, it will be a problem again as because I will give either Bangalore or Mumbai home address for all communications with DIAC.
> 
> Also, I am worried what to tell them if the cops ask me where do I live currently and where do I work. I don't want to lie. But positive point is, I am not in job, so I can tell that, I am looking for a job in Chennai. But again, what if they ask me till now where I lived (Bangalore). :confused2:
> 
> Please help me....


1) mandatory documents to take- as mentioned in my earlier post.
2) PCC comprises of a stamp on you PP and printed certificate.
2) You'll have to stick to your chennai address. Well in case you wish to speak the truth and only the truth, apply from where you are staying now. Produce proof of address (mention care of your landlord), wait for police verification before PCC is issued. May take up to a month. If time is not a constraint this is the best way to go. However remember this lie is not a malicious lie. It is only a way to circumvent certain illogical provisions in issuing PCC (say, can't an applicant change address after issue of PCC- since it is valid for one year). 

3) PCC is an all India valid document so place does not matter.
Cheers!


----------



## Cartisol

destinationaustralia said:


> 1) mandatory documents to take- as mentioned in my earlier post.
> 2) PCC comprises of a stamp on you PP and printed certificate.
> 2) You'll have to stick to your chennai address. Well in case you wish to speak the truth and only the truth, apply from where you are staying now. Produce proof of address (mention care of your landlord), wait for police verification before PCC is issued. May take up to a month. If time is not a constraint this is the best way to go. However remember this lie is not a malicious lie. It is only a way to circumvent certain illogical provisions in issuing PCC (say, can't an applicant change address after issue of PCC- since it is valid for one year).
> 
> 3) PCC is an all India valid document so place does not matter.
> Cheers!


Thanks for the reply, that makes logical sense, agree.

1. Please guide me on filling the form for the following questions.
a) Village/Town/City means my birth related or current ?
b) Present Residential Address which one I should give ? If I go to chennai. It also asks a field, how long you live here, how I can darely lie :0 I am little scared for lieing  As I worry if there will be any verification etc :0 
c) It also has a field called Police Station, what should I fill in there ?
d) Who will be my legal guardian, example please.
e) They ask for references. Whom I should give if I go to chennai ? Also if its Bangalore, whom I can give ? Will they call them and ask ? I can give my owner and also a friend if its Bangalore.

And lol, the declaration section looks scary, it says its a criminal offense if I lie lol. :0 

Also please tell me where is the provision to "Book an appointment" ? 

Thanks


----------



## bangsree

*next round of invitation*

All,

I believe next round of invitations will be on Nov 25th and Dec 5th.. correct me If I am wrong. I have applied for 190 NSW SS on 5th of Nov.. believe I will get one in either of these two rounds...

Thanks in advance


----------



## silentPrayers

destinationaustralia said:


> 1) The question about non-migrating dependents is for medicals. If you declare anybody as anon-migrating dependent (thus may migrate in future) they will also have to undergo Medicals along with you. So better to mention somebody as dependent non-migrating only if you require them to migrate at a later date.
> 
> 2) If no passports are held leave the space blank.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi destinationaustralia,

Are u sure when u say that all of the dependent non-migrating family members have to go thriough medical check up during the visa application process? If yes, can u send me a link of d page u got the information from?

I was going to mention my parents n all my in-laws. But i'm not sure now.

Thank you


----------



## Manii

Muneeb said:


> Hi Manii,
> 
> Thanks for your reply  Yeaah it seems like an option. The only reason why I am thinking is because at this point in time the processing time for 885 visa is 18 months  because the new priority processing is giving high priority to visas in Skillselect.
> 
> You suggested I should create a new EOI. Can I do that? I would be much relieved if I can create a new EOI because the next round of invitations is in 2 weeks and if my EOI is there, I would be more likely to receive an invitation. Should I go ahead and create a new EOI?


I think u can create another EOI.not very sure. otherwise u hav 2 wait 2 months fr ur present EOI to come in effect again nd aftr months u dnt know wt ll happen i mean ur occupation ceiling cud be over. After dec u cant apply 885. think carefully nd discuss with other members ss well.

Or may be u can apply after 2 weeks when u ll get ur prof yr cert.


----------



## asahni

destinationaustralia said:


> 1) This is for calculating points for work experience. so should be related to occupation.
> 2) No
> 
> Approximately two months. Check updates on SkillSelect Site.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks for quick advice Destinationaustralia

Also, I have this doubt.

If you visit your country(India) after attaining Indian Police clearance, you will have to attain a fresh copy of IPC for immigration purpose?:confused2:


Thanks for your tip


----------



## fmasaud84

bangsree said:


> All,
> 
> I believe next round of invitations will be on Nov 25th and Dec 5th.. correct me If I am wrong. I have applied for 190 NSW SS on 5th of Nov.. believe I will get one in either of these two rounds...
> 
> Thanks in advance


next rounds will be on 1st Dec and 15th Dec hopefully!


----------



## Muneeb

Hi Guys,

Thanks for your replies. I guess I will go ahead and lodge 885 on the 26 November. Then, after 2 months when my EOI gets activated again, I will look for 190 visa state nomination as it only takes 6 months to process whereas 885 is taking 18 months to process at this point.

I would be very grateful if you guys could post in case you hear anything that could assist me.

Thanks,
Qasim


----------



## destinationaustralia

asahni said:


> Thanks for quick advice Destinationaustralia
> 
> Also, I have this doubt.
> 
> If you visit your country(India) after attaining Indian Police clearance, you will have to attain a fresh copy of IPC for immigration purpose?:confused2:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your tip


In India PCC is valid for one year and travelling is not an issue. For australian PCC I have no idea. Check up with them.

Cheers!


----------



## Muneeb

destinationaustralia said:


> Hmmm, if the lady at the immigration office has told you so, it must be right. In fact I got carried away by the fact that EOIs can be withdrawn before an invitation. Well, in your case log on to your account on skillselect and check whether there is any withdraw button. Else the options are to wait out two months. Send in a mail to SkillSelect about your case to confirm. In fact, apart from losing time it's not much, considering that you would get an invite immediately at 65.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Mate,

Thanks for your reply 

I could'nt find where to email skillselect guys from. Could you please advise as to where I can find a link to email the SkillSelect guys. There should be a way that I could get to them...

Thanks


----------



## coolnixy

Hi friends,

Can you please shed some light of current processing times for EOI. I have already moved to Oz on PR, but now a friend of mine who is a software test engineer with around 6 yrs of work exp is looking to move to Oz. Since the rules have changed recently, I am seeking this wonderful forum's members help to get kick started.

Thanks,
Nixy


----------



## Muneeb

Hi Guys,

This forum is really helpful. It really feels good to know that you can discuss EOI and related issues with people in the same boat.

I just wanted to query the processing times. It says on DIAC'S website that CO allocation time for 189 is 5 weeks and for 885 is 12 weeks. Having said that, it also says that procesing times for 885 is 18 months and 189 is 12 months. I am just wondering once the CO is allocated it normally takes a week to get the visa. Then why are the processing times too long. Also, many people I know who have been granted 885 withing 2 weeks in the past.

Please advise


----------



## destinationaustralia

Muneeb said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Thanks for your reply
> 
> I could'nt find where to email skillselect guys from. Could you please advise as to where I can find a link to email the SkillSelect guys. There should be a way that I could get to them...
> 
> Thanks


Here goes Support Centre » SkillSelect Support

Cheers!


----------



## limonic316

coolnixy said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Can you please shed some light of current processing times for EOI. I have already moved to Oz on PR, but now a friend of mine who is a software test engineer with around 6 yrs of work exp is looking to move to Oz. Since the rules have changed recently, I am seeking this wonderful forum's members help to get kick started.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nixy


hi

to start with, ask your friend to check out skillselect (this is the new one stop shop for Australian visas):
SkillSelect

If (s)he's seeking visa 189, the processing time will depend on the points:
Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa
Go to Points tab

The current trend is that DIAC sends automated invitations based on points every 1st and 15th of the month. So the next one is expected to be on Dec 1. If your friend has a good enough profile, say 65 -75 points, (s)he should be able to get an invite in the next round. If 60, then maybe, but definitely Dec 15.

From the information you've provided, I can see that they'll get at least 10 points for Work ex
>>At least five but less than eight years (of past 10 years)

If would be better if you post the complete profile/points. That will help folks on the forum evaluate better 

hth


----------



## Cartisol

Hi Destinationaustralia

Could you please tell me how to book the appointment, I dont see anything related to that in the site. What I see is, locate a PSK.

Also, I am trying to have it checked in Bangalore only as because I have still enough time for this.


----------



## getsetgo

Cartisol said:


> Hi Destinationaustralia
> 
> Could you please tell me how to book the appointment, I dont see anything related to that in the site. What I see is, locate a PSK.
> 
> Also, I am trying to have it checked in Bangalore only as because I have still enough time for this.


You can reach there by 9 for pcc. No appointment.
U can call on helpline and confirm


----------



## askumar

*Medical checkup 189 visa*

Dear Expats,

I need some advice from you gyzz.. I got an Invitation on 16th November.

I have submitted the details in 189 visa and paid fee...

My application shows that it is In Progress.... I will not be able to get Saudi PCC until December 20th... Will this cause an ISSUE??

My wife is in India and am now in Saudi... 

1. Can we do the medical checkup from two different place?

2. How much time does the medical checkup take?

3. Should we upload all certified copies of document?

Please help..


Regards,
Kumar

Regards,
Kumar


----------



## destinationaustralia

getsetgo said:


> You can reach there by 9 for pcc. No appointment.
> U can call on helpline and confirm


You have already mentioned " locate a PSK". 
Appointments are required at certain PSKs, where there is too much rush. It was required in my case. It may not be required at some other PSKs.

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia

askumar said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I need some advice from you gyzz.. I got an Invitation on 16th November.
> 
> I have submitted the details in 189 visa and paid fee...
> 
> My application shows that it is In Progress.... I will not be able to get Saudi PCC until December 20th... Will this cause an ISSUE??
> 
> My wife is in India and am now in Saudi...
> 
> 1. Can we do the medical checkup from two different place?
> 
> 2. How much time does the medical checkup take?
> 
> 3. Should we upload all certified copies of document?
> 
> Please help..
> 
> Regards,
> Kumar
> 
> Regards,
> Kumar


1)I suppose Yes, go to the "arrange medicals" below the respective names on SkillSelect and check.
2) About 4-6 hrs (and mostly it is waiting time) involves blood test, x ray and general check up.
3) If colour scan copies are uploaded certification is not required.

Cheers!


----------



## max2681987

Cartisol said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Skills assessed you mean ? If I am correct, its ACS you are talking about where it should be positive right ?
> 
> Thanks again.


Hi

If your qualification/degree is related to ICT than you have to assess it through ACS and yes you are right that before you apply for your visa you must need positive skills assessment.


----------



## Cartisol

max2681987 said:


> Hi
> 
> If your qualification/degree is related to ICT than you have to assess it through ACS and yes you are right that before you apply for your visa you must need positive skills assessment.


Thank you


----------



## Cartisol

getsetgo said:


> You can reach there by 9 for pcc. No appointment.
> U can call on helpline and confirm


Thank you for the reply


----------



## askumar

destinationaustralia said:


> 1)I suppose Yes, go to the "arrange medicals" below the respective names on SkillSelect and check.
> 2) About 4-6 hrs (and mostly it is waiting time) involves blood test, x ray and general check up.
> 3) If colour scan copies are uploaded certification is not required.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanx for the reply destinationaustralia...

Can you please let me know if there will be a problem if i can only upload my documents by december 20th.?... my invitation was on Nov16.

Regards,
Kumar


----------



## Cartisol

getsetgo said:


> You can reach there by 9 for pcc. No appointment.
> U can call on helpline and confirm


Hey

Could you please tell me what you mean by legal guardian ? Whom I should give ? Can I give my younger brother's number who lives in Mumbai ? 

Will he be legal guardian or family member ? If not, any example please.


----------



## destinationaustralia

askumar said:


> Thanx for the reply destinationaustralia...
> 
> Can you please let me know if there will be a problem if i can only upload my documents by december 20th.?... my invitation was on Nov16.
> 
> Regards,
> Kumar


It is not necessary to upload all the docs at once. Upload the available ones now. In any case you'll get a CO assigned in 2 -4 weeks and then the pending documents will be requested. From this point onwards the time is 28 days ( which can be further extended with concurrence of CO)

Cheers!


----------



## askumar

*PCC clarification*



destinationaustralia said:


> It is not necessary to upload all the docs at once. Upload the available ones now. In any case you'll get a CO assigned in 2 -4 weeks and then the pending documents will be requested. From this point onwards the time is 28 days ( which can be further extended with concurrence of CO)
> Cheers!



Dears,

For applying for PCC where i am currently living (Saudi), do we need a letter from DIAC?

IS there any kind of form which we have to download to proceed for PCC?

Can someone clarify?


Regards,
Kumar


----------



## bdg

You are going to require some kind of a letter from an agent or DIAC stating why you want to have a PCC done. It is very fast if you are in the country. If not, I am not sure if you will ever receive one.


----------



## askumar

bdg said:


> You are going to require some kind of a letter from an agent or DIAC stating why you want to have a PCC done. It is very fast if you are in the country. If not, I am not sure if you will ever receive one.


Dear Bdg,

Thanx for that...

I have paid my fee and my application is in progress...

Do you mean that i have to wait for my CO to give a letter?? It takes 2 weeks for CO to get assigned,,,

I am in Saudi arabia only... (i already got my PCC from India but i am trying for my PCC in Saudi...)



Regards,
Kumar


----------



## bdg

Go to your Embassy and request a letter there. They will give you another letter an Arabic that you take to the Chamber of Commerce (they will advise you where to take it) it needs to get stamps on it. (SAR30 each) I think there were 2 if I remember correctly. From there you go to Batha where you get the Iqamas done. You can usually collect the next day. It will then need to be translated into English. I had my done privately for $25 by Mohammed in UAE. He certifies it as originals through the court as well. Can give you email address if interested.


----------



## askumar

bdg said:


> Go to your Embassy and request a letter there. They will give you another letter an Arabic that you take to the Chamber of Commerce (they will advise you where to take it) it needs to get stamps on it. (SAR30 each) I think there were 2 if I remember correctly. From there you go to Batha where you get the Iqamas done. You can usually collect the next day. It will then need to be translated into English. I had my done privately for $25 by Mohammed in UAE. He certifies it as originals through the court as well. Can give you email address if interested.



Dear Bdg,

Thankyou so much for ur detailed reply..

NOw its clear.... I am from India, so i will go to Indian Embassy first and request a letter for Saudi PCC.... am i right??

Yaa.. please share the email address...

Thankyou so much

Kumar


----------



## showib49

*Thanks Anne*



AnneChristina said:


> If you got an invitation for 189 your EoI will no longer be considered for 190. You should just go ahead and apply for this visa. + I personally believe 189 is better than 190; it does not require you to live in a specific state for 2 years.


Thank you very much


----------



## mohsin_jawed

*EOI and PCC*

Hello Guys, 

I am new to this forum and after following some of the pages, you guys seem really helpful. Just few questions please. I would appreciate if anyone can answer.

1) I am turning 25 on 22nd of Dec and I will have 60 points then. If I apply on the same day, when am I expected to receive an invitation?

2) I have come back to my country Pakistan and was just wondering how long Australia Federal police take to issue PCC?

Kind regards,
Mohsin


----------



## AnneChristina

Hi Mohsin,
1. It depends on the amount of invitations that DIAC sends out in the future, but generally you should experience a very short wait. In fact, unless DIAC drastically reduces invitation levels you may actually get an invitation Jan 1st.

2. Australian police clearance is very quick. You lodge it online & submit the signed document via email. I applied on Oct 24 and had it in my mailbox (in Australia) Nov 1st. Add a few days for International mail, but you should nonetheless receive it very quickly.


----------



## mohsin_jawed

*Thanks Anne*

Thanks a lot Anne. I hope I receive PCC in a week`s time too. Really cannot wait to lodge in EOI. Lets see how things turn out to be in future. 

Regards,
Mohsin


----------



## bdg

askumar said:


> Dear Bdg,
> 
> Thankyou so much for ur detailed reply..
> 
> NOw its clear.... I am from India, so i will go to Indian Embassy first and request a letter for Saudi PCC.... am i right??
> 
> Yaa.. please share the email address...
> 
> Yes. If you are not working through an agent, ask your Embassy. I am from South Africa. Our Embassy would not give a letter unless we had a letter from our agent or DIAC. Saudi will not process any other letter unless it is on an Embassy letterhead.


----------



## showib49

gmcom said:


> Hello Ali,
> I'd like to tell you two important facts which could influence on your decision!
> 
> Firstly, nobody could promise you that NSW will approve you application for a SS!
> 
> Secondly, visa subclass 189 is letting you live&work where ever you wish , and with NSW SS you have some obligations to the state for the first two years!
> 
> Good luck with your decision!



Thanks Boss


----------



## bluebyte

Hello, a bunch of questions...
What happens if one does not apply for visa in 60 days following invitation?
The EoI will be unfrozen at the end of 60 days right? And there will be a new 189 subtype invitation in the next invitation round following that. Is this correct?
What if SS application is approved within that 60 day period, with the EoI number given as part of SS application? Will it be instantly rejected due to being invited already, or will the State wait for the EoI to be un-frozen? If yes, for how long, 28 days?


----------



## Ghostride

bluebyte said:


> Hello, a bunch of questions...
> What happens if one does not apply for visa in 60 days following invitation?
> The EoI will be unfrozen at the end of 60 days right? And there will be a new 189 subtype invitation in the next invitation round following that. Is this correct?
> What if SS application is approved within that 60 day period, with the EoI number given as part of SS application? Will it be instantly rejected due to being invited already, or will the State wait for the EoI to be un-frozen? If yes, for how long, 28 days?


If you don't apply within the 60 day time frame, your invitation will expire. 
Yes, your EOI will be unfrozen/activated. For 189, I believe you will line up right at the end of the queue as if you had applied on that day itself, I may be wrong. 
Haven't applied or even looked at SS, so dont know much about that. Probably someone who has applied for SS and knows about it would be the right person to answer.


----------



## Srg

Hello Folks,

I need some information regarding the bridging VISA.
What will happen once I lodge my 189 VISA application from Australia? Will I get a bridging visa automatically or I need to apply for the bridging visa separately?

EOI status,
EOI applied on/Date of Effect - 4th Oct, Analyst Programmer, 60 Points

Thanks,


----------



## Ghostride

Srg said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I need some information regarding the bridging VISA.
> What will happen once I lodge my 189 VISA application from Australia? Will I get a bridging visa automatically or I need to apply for the bridging visa separately?
> 
> EOI status,
> EOI applied on/Date of Effect - 4th Oct, Analyst Programmer, 60 Points
> 
> Thanks,


Answered on the other thread.


----------



## dragonery

I was just wondering if anyone has received an acknowledgment letter from immigration yet for those who got their invites on 16th Nov and applied soon after.

I will need the acknowledgment letter to apply for overseas PCC (HK PCC to be exact)

Cheers and have a lovely day!


----------



## bluebyte

Ghostride said:


> For 189, I believe you will line up right at the end of the queue as if you had applied on that day itself, I may be wrong.


This bit is interesting. Might make a big difference


----------



## wizkid0319

Hi,

I applied on the 16th (Onshore) and waiting for a Ack. Probable we'll get 1 within this week.

Cheers
Wiz


dragonery said:


> I was just wondering if anyone has received an acknowledgment letter from immigration yet for those who got their invites on 16th Nov and applied soon after.
> 
> I will need the acknowledgment letter to apply for overseas PCC (HK PCC to be exact)
> 
> Cheers and have a lovely day!


----------



## Rohang

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this formum. Would appreciate any help I could get with a few questions I had regarding the EOI :

1. I have applied for an EOI on 04/10/2012 at 60 points. would anyone be able to advise on when i can expect an invitation to come in ?
2. In the meanwhile is it advisable to get a PCC check done from India or do I need to have an invitation in hand first before I can apply for a police clearance.

please help as i am sure anxious with everything that has to do with EOI.

thanks

rohan

Category : Accounant (General ) , IELTS : L 8, R 8.5, S 8, W 7.5 , EOI : 05/10/2012


----------



## anj0907

Rohang said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this formum. Would appreciate any help I could get with a few questions I had regarding the EOI :
> 
> 1. I have applied for an EOI on 04/10/2012 at 60 points. would anyone be able to advise on when i can expect an invitation to come in ?
> 2. In the meanwhile is it advisable to get a PCC check done from India or do I need to have an invitation in hand first before I can apply for a police clearance.
> 
> please help as i am sure anxious with everything that has to do with EOI.
> 
> thanks
> 
> rohan
> 
> Category : Accounant (General ) , IELTS : L 8, R 8.5, S 8, W 7.5 , EOI : 05/10/2012



Hey...from what I have read in this forum...many 60 pters have got invitation on 15th November...Surprising how you did not get it...


----------



## Rohang

hey anj0907 , 

do you think it could be a technical glitch with my application as well , based on something similar happening to a few folks earlier . 

would you know what needs to be done to get it looked into ?


----------



## anj0907

Rohang said:


> hey anj0907 ,
> 
> do you think it could be a technical glitch with my application as well , based on something similar happening to a few folks earlier .
> 
> would you know what needs to be done to get it looked into ?


Hi...I am not sure...It could be because of ur occupation ceiling as well...mayb Anne in this forum can help u...


----------



## wizkid0319

Hi,
I think you will get an invitation on the 1st of Dec. I believe the cut off for the last round was around 25/09/2012(not sure).
Yes, It will be good if you can apply for PCC and get it soon, coz it may take some time.

Cheers
Wiz




Rohang said:


> hey anj0907 ,
> 
> do you think it could be a technical glitch with my application as well , based on something similar happening to a few folks earlier .
> 
> would you know what needs to be done to get it looked into ?


----------



## prototype_nsx

Rohang said:


> hey anj0907 ,
> 
> do you think it could be a technical glitch with my application as well , based on something similar happening to a few folks earlier .
> 
> would you know what needs to be done to get it looked into ?


the cutoff was 2nd oct. as others have confirmed, hope you receive an invitation on dec. 1st


----------



## kemee

I have received 189 invitations for my EOI application; I have claimed my spouse skill assessment points and last date is 31-dec for applying. 

She has not yet given IELTS exam due to her medical condition and she is at bed rest for next one month and by looking into this I don’t think before 31-dec I can provide her IELTS result for lodging application.

Is it possible that I can lodge application for 189 and later on JAN -2013 I can provide her IELTS score?


----------



## getsetgo

kemee said:


> I have received 189 invitations for my EOI application; I have claimed my spouse skill assessment points and last date is 31-dec for applying.
> 
> She has not yet given IELTS exam due to her medical condition and she is at bed rest for next one month and by looking into this I don&#146;t think before 31-dec I can provide her IELTS result for lodging application.
> 
> Is it possible that I can lodge application for 189 and later on JAN -2013 I can provide her IELTS score?


Apply for visa and take ielts date.
U can upload the ielts receipt .


----------



## askumar

*Medical checkup 189 visa*

Dear Expats.

Please guide me about the medical check up process for 189 visa....

I lodged the application yesterday and my application status shows In progress..

Can i proceed with medicals now?? When i called up one of the listed hospitals, they asked my TRN and told me it is not yet active....

Can somone advice me how to proceed?
\\

Kumar


----------



## deepuz

Hi Expats, 

I have submitted my EOI in Aug 2012 with 55 points for 189 visa, is there any chance of getting an invite with this points? or 60 point is min requirement?

Regards,


----------



## rkv146

deepuz said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI in Aug 2012 with 55 points for 189 visa, is there any chance of getting an invite with this points? or 60 point is min requirement?
> 
> Regards,



Hii

60 is the Minimum requirement.. Even if the cut offs go low it can go only upto 60. You will never get an Invite..

You have Two options:
1. Try and increase your points to 60..
2. Apply for State Sponsorship.. ( 190)

Regards
RK


----------



## kemee

kemee said:


> I have received 189 invitations for my EOI application; I have claimed my spouse skill assessment points and last date is 31-dec for applying.
> 
> She has not yet given IELTS exam due to her medical condition and she is at bed rest for next one month and by looking into this I don’t think before 31-dec I can provide her IELTS result for lodging application.
> 
> Is it possible that I can lodge application for 189 and later on JAN -2013 I can provide her IELTS score





getsetgo said:


> Apply for visa and take ielts date.
> U can upload the ielts receipt .


Dear Expart,

Any change to lose visa process fee by not providing spouse IELTS result at lodging time and providing exam booking receipt lodging time? [I have claimed spouse skill assessment points] and her current IELTS score is : L 7 R 5.5 W 6.0 S 6.5 total 6.5


----------



## deearora

hey guys, i am applying for 189 with 65 points. Just want to double check the documents:
Birth certificate
Passport photocopy
CPA Assessment
IELTS
Transcripts and completion letter
medicals
pcc

thanks 

dee


----------



## getsetgo

kemee said:


> Dear Expart,
> 
> Any change to lose visa process fee by not providing spouse IELTS result at lodging time and providing exam booking receipt lodging time? [I have claimed spouse skill assessment points] and her current IELTS score is : L 7 R 5.5 W 6.0 S 6.5 total 6.5


i am sorry. but i am not sure about this. 
somebody else could advice.


----------



## askumar

deearora said:


> hey guys, i am applying for 189 with 65 points. Just want to double check the documents:
> Birth certificate
> Passport photocopy
> CPA Assessment
> IELTS
> Transcripts and completion letter
> medicals
> pcc
> 
> thanks
> 
> dee


Dear Expats,

Can some experts advice me if we can proceed for the medicals before a CO gets assigned???

When i called one of hospital they say thar TRN is not active..


Can any one advice....


Waiting for your inputs..


Kumar


----------



## kemee

Dear All,

Has Any one experienced 189 visa lodging process from EOI?

1) what all documents required for this 189 lodging?

2) after clicking on Apply Visa ? what all step need to follow ?

3) I heard that we need to upload all the scan document ? what is MAX PDF size is allowable? and for one step can we upload multiple DOC? and what all format is allowed?


----------



## Cartisol

deearora said:


> hey guys, i am applying for 189 with 65 points. Just want to double check the documents:
> Birth certificate
> Passport photocopy
> CPA Assessment
> IELTS
> Transcripts and completion letter
> medicals
> pcc
> 
> thanks
> 
> dee


Hey how come are you already ready with PCC and Medicals ? 

Also, when did you got your invite ?


----------



## Cartisol

kemee said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Has Any one experienced 189 visa lodging process from EOI?
> 
> 1) what all documents required for this 189 lodging?
> 
> 2) after clicking on Apply Visa ? what all step need to follow ?
> 
> 3) I heard that we need to upload all the scan document ? what is MAX PDF size is allowable? and for one step can we upload multiple DOC? and what all format is allowed?


Hi

When did you got the invite ?  And when you filed your EOI ?


----------



## Manii

askumar said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> Can some experts advice me if we can proceed for the medicals before a CO gets assigned???
> 
> When i called one of hospital they say thar TRN is not active..
> 
> 
> Can any one advice....
> 
> 
> Waiting for your inputs.
> 
> 
> Kumar



Hi in aus u can book ur medical nytime. As i did mine last month. in india not sure.


----------



## Manii

All docs hav uploaded. Waiting fr CO nd grant..:clap2:


----------



## Manii

deearora said:


> hey guys, i am applying for 189 with 65 points. Just want to double check the documents:
> Birth certificate
> Passport photocopy
> CPA Assessment
> IELTS
> Transcripts and completion letter
> medicals
> pcc
> 
> thanks
> 
> dee


Same list i hav uploaded. Dnt think they gonna ask nythng els..


----------



## Cartisol

Manii said:


> All docs hav uploaded. Waiting fr CO nd grant..:clap2:


Cool great congrats 

1. So how and when exactly you started the process for medicals and PCC ? I heard that, "ONLY" after lodging application and paying fees, your medical form would be generated. And also, someone said, the Hospital should have our TRN active. Whats actually TRN ? Do we need to take print out of the Medical forms generated in eVisa app once we pay fees ? This should we take to hospital ? Could you please tell the step by step procedure with date, it will be really helpful 

2. Also, could you please list what all documents you have uploaded while lodging the application ? And all those documents, say including PCC, ACS PDF Letter, IELTS TRF needed "True Certified COpy" and notary signature in photocopy and then needed to be scanned and uploaded ? (Similar to ACS). ?? 

Thank you so much and we pray that you get your CO soon and also the grant


----------



## deearora

Cartisol said:


> Hey how come are you already ready with PCC and Medicals ?
> 
> Also, when did you got your invite ?


since i am applying onshore you can actually get your meds before you lodge ur application..saves time...and with pcc the same as well..takes time so i thought i ll apply first

also, i lodged on 1st nov got invited on the 16th


----------



## askumar

Cartisol said:


> Cool great congrats
> 
> 1. So how and when exactly you started the process for medicals and PCC ? I heard that, "ONLY" after lodging application and paying fees, your medical form would be generated. And also, someone said, the Hospital should have our TRN active. Whats actually TRN ? Do we need to take print out of the Medical forms generated in eVisa app once we pay fees ? This should we take to hospital ? Could you please tell the step by step procedure with date, it will be really helpful
> 
> 2. Also, could you please list what all documents you have uploaded while lodging the application ? And all those documents, say including PCC, ACS PDF Letter, IELTS TRF needed "True Certified COpy" and notary signature in photocopy and then needed to be scanned and uploaded ? (Similar to ACS). ??
> 
> Thank you so much and we pray that you get your CO soon and also the grant




You are right Cartisol,

I paid fee and and i have not got the acknowledgement email...

I tried for PCC and Medicals they are asking me letter from CO for PCC and regarding medical they told me that my TRN is not yet active...

Any senior gyzz who are done with docs can help...

Eagerly waiting

Kumar


----------



## Manii

Cartisol said:


> Cool great congrats
> 
> 1. So how and when exactly you started the process for medicals and PCC ? I heard that, "ONLY" after lodging application and paying fees, your medical form would be generated. And also, someone said, the Hospital should have our TRN active. Whats actually TRN ? Do we need to take print out of the Medical forms generated in eVisa app once we pay fees ? This should we take to hospital ? Could you please tell the step by step procedure with date, it will be really helpful
> 
> 2. Also, could you please list what all documents you have uploaded while lodging the application ? And all those documents, say including PCC, ACS PDF Letter, IELTS TRF needed "True Certified COpy" and notary signature in photocopy and then needed to be scanned and uploaded ? (Similar to ACS). ??
> 
> Thank you so much and we pray that you get your CO soon and also the grant



I did nt attest any copy. Actually guys here suggest me that if docs r colored then no need to attest. So i hav uploaded only scanned copies of original 1..

Regarding medical. I m in australia. Here med z very simple. Booked my med online . On d day of med i filled 2 forms . In that i just mention want med fr immi. So all done. I uploaded med Ref number. Thats it. My CO ll access my med thru dat ref no.


----------



## Cartisol

deearora said:


> since i am applying onshore you can actually get your meds before you lodge ur application..saves time...and with pcc the same as well..takes time so i thought i ll apply first
> 
> also, i lodged on 1st nov got invited on the 16th


Cool, interesting 

So wrt Medicals, what exactly we should take to hispital and what exactly they would hand over to us ? 

As because, I remember, when I did medicals for Subclass 457 an year ago, the hospital doctor have sent my reports online to DIAC, they haven't given me anything in hand.

But here I see, while lodging, guys say, they include PCC and Medical documents also they upload. What exactly are they ? And also in PCC< what document you upload, the letter given by PSK ? or Also we need to take the print of "Passport Stamped PCC page" and notarize it and upload ?

And all these needs notarization ?

Thanks


----------



## Manii

askumar said:


> You are right Cartisol,
> 
> I paid fee and and i have not got the acknowledgement email...
> 
> I tried for PCC and Medicals they are asking me letter from CO for PCC and regarding medical they told me that my TRN is not yet active...
> 
> Any senior gyzz who are done with docs can help...
> 
> Eagerly waiting
> 
> Kumar


I dnt no why this happend to you. i lodged my visa on 16.. But i already got my PCC ( both ind nd aus)..


----------



## Cartisol

Manii said:


> I did nt attest any copy. Actually guys here suggest me that if docs r colored then no need to attest. So i hav uploaded only scanned copies of original 1..
> 
> Regarding medical. I m in australia. Here med z very simple. Booked my med online . On d day of med i filled 2 forms . In that i just mention want med fr immi. So all done. I uploaded med Ref number. Thats it. My CO ll access my med thru dat ref no.


Oh meaning, I will also get a Med Ref No for me when I go to Hospital in India in the reception for my application right ? Which I need to specify in some field in the eVisa form ? Post which the CO will use this ref number to see our medical reports which will be sent directly to them from doctors/hospital online. Is my understanding correct ?


----------



## Manii

Cartisol said:


> Oh meaning, I will also get a Med Ref No for me when I go to Hospital in India in the reception for my application right ? Which I need to specify in some field in the eVisa form ? Post which the CO will use this ref number to see our medical reports which will be sent directly to them from doctors/hospital online. Is my understanding correct ?


Yes u ri8.. They ll give u ur booking ref no. Jst scan that doc nd uploaded as med receipt


----------



## Cartisol

askumar said:


> You are right Cartisol,
> 
> I paid fee and and i have not got the acknowledgement email...
> 
> I tried for PCC and Medicals they are asking me letter from CO for PCC and regarding medical they told me that my TRN is not yet active...
> 
> Any senior gyzz who are done with docs can help...
> 
> Eagerly waiting
> 
> Kumar


Uhmm that's really bad wrt PCC. It's a REAL pain.

Well oh, uhmm what is TRN ? How the hospital that we choose in our own city will be aware of this ? Confuseddd


----------



## Cartisol

Manii said:


> Yes u ri8.. They ll give u ur booking ref no. Jst scan that doc nd uploaded as med receipt


I see, that sounds easy. But tell me what's TRN ? How would the local hospital that I choose will know my TRN is active/in-active, as I see many people here post that, their TRN is not active when they approach hospital.

Confused!!!!


----------



## Manii

Cartisol said:


> I see, that sounds easy. But tell me what's TRN ? How would the local hospital that I choose will know my TRN is active/in-active, as I see many people here post that, their TRN is not active when they approach hospital.
> 
> Confused!!!!


Hav no idea abt this. This nt happnd wid me as my med was finalized befor lodging my visa. Some1 els could help u to sort TRN query..


----------



## zamil525

Can anyone pls. tell if selecting multiple visa classes(189 & 190 together) in EOI is allowed or not for NSW State nomination ? For, SA it is not allowed to select mutiple visa classes in EOI. But what about NSW SS?


----------



## Cartisol

zamil525 said:


> Can anyone pls. tell if selecting multiple visa classes(189 & 190 together) in EOI is allowed or not for NSW State nomination ? For, SA it is not allowed to select mutiple visa classes in EOI. But what about NSW SS?


Yes, it is possible for NSW. You get 5 points etc.


----------



## Manii

zamil525 said:


> Can anyone pls. tell if selecting multiple visa classes(189 & 190 together) in EOI is allowed or not for NSW State nomination ? For, SA it is not allowed to select mutiple visa classes in EOI. But what about NSW SS?


No prblm with nsw. U can select multiple visa subclass.


----------



## Cartisol

Manii said:


> Hav no idea abt this. This nt happnd wid me as my med was finalized befor lodging my visa. Some1 els could help u to sort TRN query..


Cool thank you. But tell me, did you take any print out of the medical forms that was generated in eVisa while you go to Hospital and you filled the forms in hospital with these details ?


----------



## Manii

Cartisol said:


> Cool thank you. But tell me, did you take any print out of the medical forms that was generated in eVisa while you go to Hospital and you filled the forms in hospital with these details ?


I did nt take ny form frm evisa because i already done with medical befor invitation. I just filled form 26 nd i think 60 in d hospital.


----------



## Cartisol

Manii said:


> I did nt take ny form frm evisa because i already done with medical befor invitation. I just filled form 26 nd i think 60 in d hospital.


Form 26 where you get ? eVisa ? And it is advisable to do medicals and PCC before invitation ? Is it accepted and do you know have people did this before ?


----------



## Manii

Cartisol said:


> Form 26 where you get ? eVisa ? And it is advisable to do medicals and PCC before invitation ? Is it accepted and do you know have people did this before ?


I dnt no. I had med thru medibank health sol(MHS) in sydney. So thay ask me to fill form 26 nd 160.. These forms r compulsry i think.


----------



## Cartisol

Manii said:


> I dnt no. I had med thru medibank health sol(MHS) in sydney. So thay ask me to fill form 26 nd 160.. These forms r compulsry i think.


You rock mate, thank you for all the info. 

Hey yes coming to PCC, what have you uploaded ? I mean I was told there will be a stamp in passport and also a letter given from RPO or PSK which is PCC.

Do we need to scan both these and upload ?


----------



## Cartisol

Manii said:


> I dnt no. I had med thru medibank health sol(MHS) in sydney. So thay ask me to fill form 26 nd 160.. These forms r compulsry i think.



Also tell me, if you have idea of Form 80 (Personal Particulars for character assessment). Did you fill ?


----------



## Manii

Cartisol said:


> You rock mate, thank you for all the info.
> 
> Hey yes coming to PCC, what have you uploaded ? I mean I was told there will be a stamp in passport and also a letter given from RPO or PSK which is PCC.
> 
> Do we need to scan both these and upload ?


I dnt no abt dat. Here i got only single paper both ( aus nd ind PCC) which states i dnt hav ny crimal record. Thats it. I scanned it nd uploaded.

As far as i know there ll be no stamp in ur passport regrd PCC.


----------



## Manii

Cartisol said:


> Also tell me, if you have idea of Form 80 (Personal Particulars for character assessment). Did you fill ?


No i did nt fill form 80.. Guys here suggest that CO may ask or may nt.


----------



## Cartisol

Manii said:


> I dnt no abt dat. Here i got only single paper both ( aus nd ind PCC) which states i dnt hav ny crimal record. Thats it. I scanned it nd uploaded.
> 
> As far as i know there ll be no stamp in ur passport regrd PCC.


Thanks mate, thats a good amount of info. I will ping you if I have some doubts while I apply later  

Have a good evening, cheers


----------



## Manii

Cartisol said:


> Thanks mate, thats a good amount of info. I will ping you if I have some doubts while I apply later
> 
> Have a good evening, cheers


Sure.. U too. Tc


----------



## kunhuang

How many invitations will be planned in Oct by DIAC? 3000? or even more?

Any ideas?


----------



## superm

Manii said:


> I dnt no abt dat. Here i got only single paper both ( aus nd ind PCC) which states i dnt hav ny crimal record. Thats it. I scanned it nd uploaded.
> 
> As far as i know there ll be no stamp in ur passport regrd PCC.


Hey Manii - do add your timeline in your signature


----------



## Manii

superm said:


> Hey Manii - do add your timeline in your signature


How to add i dnt no


----------



## askumar

*Medicals in india*

Dears

Any help regarding this is really appreciable..

HAS ANYONE DONE THE MEDICALS BEFORE THE CO IS ASSIGNED in INDIA?????



I submitted my application and paid the fee.. yesterday.. I am yet to receive my acknowledgement email


I tried for my medical with one of the listed hospitals in India and they told me that my TRN is not yet active.....Does this activation take time??????

Regarding my PCC, they are asking the letter from my CO...

Since my CO has not yet been assigned as i submitted yesterday... am really confused on what to do and how to proceed.....


----------



## rkv146

askumar said:


> Dears
> 
> Any help regarding this is really appreciable..
> 
> HAS ANYONE DONE THE MEDICALS BEFORE THE CO IS ASSIGNED in INDIA?????
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted my application and paid the fee.. yesterday.. I am yet to receive my acknowledgement email
> 
> 
> I tried for my medical with one of the listed hospitals in India and they told me that my TRN is not yet active.....Does this activation take time??????
> 
> Regarding my PCC, they are asking the letter from my CO...
> 
> Since my CO has not yet been assigned as i submitted yesterday... am really confused on what to do and how to proceed.....


Hii

Please find my responses below:

I submitted my application and paid the fee.. yesterday.. I am yet to receive my acknowledgement email:
RK: Acknowledgement wil take time.. I lodged on Nov 12th. I got Ack only today. If you log in to e visa and see the status as IN PROGRESS and if you see a link to download Fee receipt you are fine..



I tried for my medical with one of the listed hospitals in India and they told me that my TRN is not yet active.....Does this activation take time??????
RK: I am unable to download my link at all.. You need to Finish the online forms by clicking on the Organize you link and select teh clinic. Only then they will see your TRN.

Regarding my PCC, they are asking the letter from my CO...

RK: This happens in Few PSK.. Even in my case same problem. So far PCC you hav eto wait for your CO

Since my CO has not yet been assigned as i submitted yesterday... am really confused on what to do and how to proceed.....[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cartisol

askumar said:


> Dears
> 
> Any help regarding this is really appreciable..
> 
> HAS ANYONE DONE THE MEDICALS BEFORE THE CO IS ASSIGNED in INDIA?????
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted my application and paid the fee.. yesterday.. I am yet to receive my acknowledgement email
> 
> 
> I tried for my medical with one of the listed hospitals in India and they told me that my TRN is not yet active.....Does this activation take time??????
> 
> Regarding my PCC, they are asking the letter from my CO...
> 
> Since my CO has not yet been assigned as i submitted yesterday... am really confused on what to do and how to proceed.....


I am seeing some people have actually started these two in order to avoid delays ONLY after getting their acknowledgement emails. 

One thing I can suggest for your PCC is, take print out of the Documents Checklist and also the Visa Paid fee receipt, your acknowledgement email from DIAC(One you receive it and still if your CO is not assigned) and also may be additionally the notarized documents you had for ACS to your passport office to claim your genuineness and request them that PCC is inevitably necessary to be submitted. I think they should agree with these stuffs and start processing your PCC.

And wrt Medicals, yes, don't pani,c just now you paid the fees and wait until you get acknowledgement. Even 2 or 3 days you can wait after acknowledgement also if required, if that doesn't works still, email the DIAC and also have your doubts cleared here simultaneously 

May be some senior expats can share their views too.


----------



## askumar

Cartisol said:


> I am seeing some people have actually started these two in order to avoid delays ONLY after getting their acknowledgement emails.
> 
> One thing I can suggest for you is, take print out of the Documents Checklist and also the Visa Paid fee receipt, your acknowledgement email from DIAC and also may be additionally the notarized documents you had for ACS to your passport office to claim your genuineness and request them its inevitably needed to be submitted. I think they should agree with these stuffs and start processing your PCC.
> 
> And wrt Medicals, yes, don't pani,c just now you paid the fees and wait until you get acknowledgement. Even 2 or 3 days you can wait after acknowledgement also if required, if that doesn't works still, email the DIAC and also have your doubts cleared here simultaneously
> 
> May be some senior expats can share their views too.



Thankyou Rkv and cartisol...

Kumar


----------



## superm

Manii said:


> How to add i dnt no


Hey Manii - 

For signature:

Go to *USER CP* - its on every page on left side- you can even do a CTRL + F to search USER CP on any page in forum. 
When you click on it; in the page that opens up - you can see *Edit Signature*.
That's it - Its easy!


----------



## Manii

superm said:


> Hey Manii -
> 
> For signature:
> 
> Go to *USER CP* - its on every page on left side- you can even do a CTRL + F to search USER CP on any page in forum.
> When you click on it; in the page that opens up - you can see *Edit Signature*.
> That's it - Its easy!


Thnxxx. Can u c mine nw..


----------



## deearora

hey everyone,

pls help me with this one...as soon as i applied for 189, i received a msd from skillselect saying my eoi is suspended??

does it say that or is sth wrong


----------



## spin123

deearora said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> pls help me with this one...as soon as i applied for 189, i received a msd from skillselect saying my eoi is suspended??
> 
> does it say that or is sth wrong


That's the normal process. Not to worry.


----------



## deearora

spin123 said:


> That's the normal process. Not to worry.


thanks spin....do i receive any other correspondence..or do i wait for ackn??

cheers


----------



## superm

Manii said:


> Thnxxx. Can u c mine nw..


Yup - you got it


----------



## spin123

deearora said:


> thanks spin....do i receive any other correspondence..or do i wait for ackn??
> 
> cheers


you should receive the ack mail in a couple of days.


----------



## deearora

spin123 said:


> you should receive the ack mail in a couple of days.


thanks ..hope everything going well for ur app


----------



## spin123

deearora said:


> thanks ..hope everything going well for ur app


I'm waiting for the CO to be assigned


----------



## deearora

spin123 said:


> I'm waiting for the CO to be assigned


yeah shouldnt be long , looking at other people timelines...best of luck


----------



## GoAustralia

Hi Superm,

I have a doubt on ACS application documents, the details are in one of threads I have posted. Can you please provide me your sugesstions?


----------



## superm

spin123 said:


> I'm waiting for the CO to be assigned


Cheers on your progress so far!
you done with pcc and meds? 
Do you have to wait till ack for getting medical appointment?


----------



## spin123

superm said:


> Cheers on your progress so far!
> you done with pcc and meds?
> Do you have to wait till ack for getting medical appointment?


I have applied for PCC. usually it takes about 3-4 weeks here.

meds i'm planing to do once the CO requests it.


----------



## Cartisol

Manii said:


> Thnxxx. Can u c mine nw..


 lol that's great, we can see your detailed signature now


----------



## kemee

Cartisol said:


> Hi
> 
> When did you got the invite ?  And when you filed your EOI ?


on 31st Oct


----------



## amits

*Medicals*

Guys - I got the CO assigned on Nov 13.
And I did the Medicals on Nov 15.

But still the evisa skillselect shows the status 'Requested'.

When does it get changed to further status ??


----------



## destinationaustralia

amits said:


> Guys - I got the CO assigned on Nov 13.
> And I did the Medicals on Nov 15.
> 
> But still the evisa skillselect shows the status 'Requested'.
> 
> When does it get changed to further status ??


It'll change to 'required' any time now, followed by 'Received'. You can check from the hospital whether they have uploaded it.

Cheers!


----------



## comwiz_y2k

I haven't received my NSW SS ACK. I submitted October 30, 2012. Anyone here who called NSW for follow up?


----------



## saro

Hi Anne and Experts!!!.

Can any one tell me how to get the UK PCC. I was doing my M.Sc there from 2003 - 2005. Now back to india and working here for the last 7 years. So can any one tell me how to get this. Hope Anne have got the UK PCC if i remember. Pl help me guys:

With regards
Saro


----------



## saro

comwiz_y2k said:


> I haven't received my NSW SS ACK. I submitted October 30, 2012. Anyone here who called NSW for follow up?


Hi, 

I have also applied on Oct30. I have send them a mail and they repsoneded the mail with ack. Pl send them a mail you will get a reference no as well. 

But any way before this i got my 189 Inv.

With regards
Saro


----------



## deearora

saro said:


> Hi Anne and Experts!!!.
> 
> Can any one tell me how to get the UK PCC. I was doing my M.Sc there from 2003 - 2005. Now back to india and working here for the last 7 years. So can any one tell me how to get this. Hope Anne have got the UK PCC if i remember. Pl help me guys:
> 
> With regards
> Saro


hey for uk pcc, u need to go to this website called Home. Search for police clerence document u need to fill that out and send out the needed documents, it cant be done online. But as soon as they receive it , they ll do it within a week.


----------



## Omer316

Hi guys

I have a question about Heath check for 189 independent visa. I am about to undergo a health assessment and medibank health solutions in Melbourne has asked me to fill and bring form 26 and 160. Now as I have submitted a visa application online and I could see, in the documents upload page, that I must submit for 26EH and 160EH which is exactly the same except that it has my personal details and TRN number already printed on it and are usually used for online application as it is returned directly to immigration department.

So I just wanted to confirm with those who came across this or those who are aware of this, to advise me as to which forms should I submit? A prompt reply would be much appreciated.


----------



## sam18

Hi, Can anyone tell me where to check the status of the application lodged? My lawyer lodged the visa on 19/11/12 and he gave me the TRN number, Now I want to check the status. My medical checkup is tomorrow (wednesday).


----------



## destinationaustralia

sam18 said:


> Hi, Can anyone tell me where to check the status of the application lodged? My lawyer lodged the visa on 19/11/12 and he gave me the TRN number, Now I want to check the status. My medical checkup is tomorrow (wednesday).


To access you application you'll required the password along with the TRN number. Go to https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login and log in to see the status and other details.

Cheers1


----------



## sach_1213

WA SS approved today....... Ready to Apply for Visa Now..... Excited:clap2:


----------



## sam18

destinationaustralia said:


> To access you application you'll required the password along with the TRN number. Go to https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login and log in to see the status and other details.
> 
> Cheers1



Thanks a lot


----------



## saro

Hi experts:

Can you tell me how to make the visa pymt from India. I Know it has to be paid via Credit Card:

1. Is it possible to make a pymt with 2 cards -- > as i am not having this pymt in single card.
2. Can i use my friends card who lives abroad to make this pymt (using is card details).

Any suggesstion on this. 

Waiting for your reply

With regards
Saro


----------



## AnneChristina

Hi Saro,
it is not possible to make the payment from 2 cards, however, you can use someone else's card.


----------



## saro

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Saro,
> it is not possible to make the payment from 2 cards, however, you can use someone else's card.


Thanks Anne for your fast reply.


----------



## asahni

Hi Expat members,


I have submitted my EOI on 11th november with 60 points, my skill assesment is from Engineers Australia under Telecom network professional category. 
Now I am a bit paranoid as the occupatipn ceiling for this job is at 420. On 1 st nov only 43 invitations were sent under this trade, i wonder how many must have been sent to so far! With this pace, i think my trade will be ceiled even before I get aninvite. Am i wrong in thinking that?

Also, i have done heaps of computer related subjects as well and I think I can get degree assessed through ACS as well which will allow me to apply for another EOI and chances to get an invite will be more. Any suggestions? 

Please advice so I can start with ACS asap if required.


----------



## SERPIN

Just submitted EOI today for ANZSCO 261111 with 70 points and hopefully waiting for an invitation on the Dec 1 round


----------



## Shixmo

Hello all,
For those applying for the 189 visa do we need to certify bank statements and my national ID for the current country of residence and my country of origin ?

Is there a validity period for the reference letters or can I use the reference letters i used for the ACS application? 

Thanks for all your help.

SHIXMO


----------



## destinationaustralia

Shixmo said:


> Hello all,
> For those applying for the 189 visa do we need to certify bank statements and my national ID for the current country of residence and my country of origin ?
> 
> Is there a validity period for the reference letters or can I use the reference letters i used for the ACS application?
> 
> Thanks for all your help.
> 
> SHIXMO


1) Uploading of only passport is required. NID details is to be mentioned but this need not be uploaded. In general, for docs being uploaded, colour scanned copies will do, certification is not required.
2) AFAIK, Will do, but it guess should not be too old as more recent the work experience the better.

Cheers!


----------



## anj0907

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Saro,
> it is not possible to make the payment from 2 cards, however, you can use someone else's card.


Hi Anne...I have also heard that it can be payed using a Debit card as well if you have the necessary transaction limit...any idea on this?


----------



## limonic316

anj0907 said:


> Hi Anne...I have also heard that it can be payed using a Debit card as well if you have the necessary transaction limit...any idea on this?


Hi

As long as the debit card you're using is a Visa, Mastercard, Amex (can't recall if Discover was on the list or not), you will be fine. Make sure you find out about the foreign transaction fees and transaction fees from your bank.

*Other options:*
- You can check if your bank offers prepaid credit cards
- Check with them about increasing the credit limit. Most banks can temporarily increase your credit limit. 

hth


----------



## anj0907

limonic316 said:


> Hi
> 
> As long as the debit card you're using is a Visa, Mastercard, Amex (can't recall if Discover was on the list or not), you will be fine. Make sure you find out about the foreign transaction fees and transaction fees from your bank.
> 
> *Other options:*
> - You can check if your bank offers prepaid credit cards
> - Check with them about increasing the credit limit. Most banks can temporarily increase your credit limit.
> 
> hth


Thanx for the info...i'll check with my bank...


----------



## Kangaroo20

anj0907 said:


> Hi Anne...I have also heard that it can be payed using a Debit card as well if you have the necessary transaction limit...any idea on this?


As long as you have the amount on your debit card, you should be able to. (Anne, I took the liberty to answer. sick at home, getting bored )


----------



## Kangaroo20

SERPIN said:


> Just submitted EOI today for ANZSCO 261111 with 70 points and hopefully waiting for an invitation on the Dec 1 round


Good luck


----------



## asahni

asahni said:


> Hi Expat members,
> 
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 11th november with 60 points, my skill assesment is from Engineers Australia under Telecom network professional category.
> Now I am a bit paranoid as the occupatipn ceiling for this job is at 420. On 1 st nov only 43 invitations were sent under this trade, i wonder how many must have been sent to so far! With this pace, i think my trade will be ceiled even before I get aninvite. Am i wrong in thinking that?
> 
> Also, i have done heaps of computer related subjects as well and I think I can get degree assessed through ACS as well which will allow me to apply for another EOI and chances to get an invite will be more. Any suggestions?
> 
> Please advice so I can start with ACS asap if required.



Seniors please help :confused2:


----------



## amit_7

hi..
the invite for 189 or 190 comes into our personal email account or we have to keep checking on the skillselect?


----------



## amit_7

sach_1213 said:


> WA SS approved today....... Ready to Apply for Visa Now..... Excited:clap2:


Hi Sach..
which category/profession did you apply for?i am tryinng for Electronics engineer


----------



## deep4expat

Hi Friends

I am a silent reader of this forum, I though It would be better to join this awesome community to understand the EOI process.

My Details are:
ANZSCO - 261311 Analyst Programmer
IELTS - 6.0 Band Each
EOI Created - 1 November 2012
EOI Submitted - 3 November 2012
EOI Points - 60 (Without SS)
NSW Sponsorship Applied - 5 November 2012

Good Luck to everyone (including me)


----------



## askumar

*Attaching documents in visa application*

Dear Expats,

Good Day to all!!

Can anyone explain to me how to remove one of the attached document in the application... By mistake i added a wrong file and want to remove it from the application, can you gyz help??

Also, i see the status Recommended against each of document, when i attach something it says required... Any idea guyz??


Cheers,

Kumar


----------



## devandroid

asahni said:


> Hi Expat members,
> 
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 11th november with 60 points, my skill assesment is from Engineers Australia under Telecom network professional category.
> Now I am a bit paranoid as the occupatipn ceiling for this job is at 420. On 1 st nov only 43 invitations were sent under this trade, i wonder how many must have been sent to so far! With this pace, i think my trade will be ceiled even before I get aninvite. Am i wrong in thinking that?
> 
> Also, i have done heaps of computer related subjects as well and I think I can get degree assessed through ACS as well which will allow me to apply for another EOI and chances to get an invite will be more. Any suggestions?
> 
> Please advice so I can start with ACS asap if required.


Hi asahni,
how do you get to know the number of invitations sent for 1st of Nov for your ocupation? I couldn't see the reports in skillselect yet. I would also like to know the numbers...
Thanks


----------



## destinationaustralia

askumar said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> Good Day to all!!
> 
> Can anyone explain to me how to remove one of the attached document in the application... By mistake i added a wrong file and want to remove it from the application, can you gyz help??
> 
> Also, i see the status Recommended against each of document, when i attach something it says required... Any idea guyz??
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Kumar


AFAIK one cannot remove the docs. once uploaded. If wrong simply upload the correct one and email the CO. Required means that the doc. has been received by the system but not assessed by the CO yet.

Cheers!


----------



## askumar

destinationaustralia said:


> AFAIK one cannot remove the docs. once uploaded. If wrong simply upload the correct one and email the CO. Required means that the doc. has been received by the system but not assessed by the CO yet.
> 
> Cheers!


Thankyou so much destinationaustralia....

My CO has not yet been assigned... But i think i will upload the necessary docs and will inform CO once assigned...

KUmar


----------



## asahni

devandroid said:


> Hi asahni,
> how do you get to know the number of invitations sent for 1st of Nov for your ocupation? I couldn't see the reports in skillselect yet. I would also like to know the numbers...
> Thanks


Hi Devandroid,

If you go to skill select website under report section, there is a link to occupation ceiling which shows number of invited for particular trade on 1st of November. Have you applied for the same trade?


----------



## sach_1213

amit_7 said:


> Hi Sach..
> which category/profession did you apply for?i am tryinng for Electronics engineer


i am under CONFERENCE AND EVENT ORGANISOR category


----------



## comwiz_y2k

saro said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have also applied on Oct30. I have send them a mail and they repsoneded the mail with ack. Pl send them a mail you will get a reference no as well.
> 
> But any way before this i got my 189 Inv.
> 
> With regards
> Saro


Hi Saro, thank you for your reply. Are you saying that I can send them "email"? If yes, can you please provide the email address. Thank you!


----------



## soeid

deep4expat said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I am a silent reader of this forum, I though It would be better to join this awesome community to understand the EOI process.
> 
> My Details are:
> ANZSCO - 261311 Analyst Programmer
> IELTS - 6.0 Band Each
> EOI Created - 1 November 2012
> EOI Submitted - 3 November 2012
> EOI Points - 60 (Without SS)
> NSW Sponsorship Applied - 5 November 2012
> 
> Good Luck to everyone (including me)


Hello, can you include your details here on our spreadsheet for NSW SS so we can monitor the progress of applications. Thank you

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## flast771

Hi,

I've created my EOI for 189 with 65 points on 19 Nov.

I was just going through the posts in this thread and am wondering about the next steps I need to do. I saw some posts regarding police reports and medicals. Should we initiate these before an invite or after an invite?

Also, Going though the posts I'm a bit confused about things like "When we have to make payment", "What CO Allocation means", "Police reports", "Medicals", etc.
I would be very much grateful if you could kindly guide what happens after EOI submission.

Thanks in advance for your kind information


----------



## subhadipbose

flast771 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've created my EOI for 189 with 65 points on 19 Nov.
> 
> I was just going through the posts in this thread and am wondering about the next steps I need to do. I saw some posts regarding police reports and medicals. Should we initiate these before an invite or after an invite?
> 
> Also, Going though the posts I'm a bit confused about things like "When we have to make payment", "What CO Allocation means", "Police reports", "Medicals", etc.
> I would be very much grateful if you could kindly guide what happens after EOI submission.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your kind information


Hopefully you will bag your invite in the 01st Dec invitation round.
Then you need to make payment and apply for the visa.
Go for your PCC (Police Clearance certificate) once you get your invitation.
then wait for CO (Case Officer) to be assigned.
You will then get your MED check up initiated.
Finally wait for your GRANT


----------



## spin123

flast771 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've created my EOI for 189 with 65 points on 19 Nov.



Since you have 65 point you should receive an invitation in the next round.



flast771 said:


> I was just going through the posts in this thread and am wondering about the next steps I need to do. I saw some posts regarding police reports and medicals. Should we initiate these before an invite or after an invite?


You could apply for police report and do the medicals once you lodge your visa.



flast771 said:


> Also, Going though the posts I'm a bit confused about things like "When we have to make payment", "What CO Allocation means", "Police reports", "Medicals", etc.
> I would be very much grateful if you could kindly guide what happens after EOI submission.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your kind information



You have to make the payment when you submit the visa application.

Once a valid visa application has being made, DIAC will allocate a Case Officer(CO) within a period of 4-5 weeks(as per the current timelines). The CO will contact you and advice you if any extra documentation is needed to process your application.

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## deep4expat

Hi Goran

Done mate, 
Now I am also in the queue of NSW sponsorship
Good on you mate. Keep up the work you are doing!


----------



## Rabbu

I have a bachelor degree in engineering with specialisation in IT while the ACS assessment states that my qualification is equivalent to AQF associate degree. In such situation, while submitting the EOI I should mention as my bachelor degree or diploma? Do anyone has the clue in this regard?


----------



## AnneChristina

Rabbu said:


> I have a bachelor degree in engineering with specialisation in IT while the ACS assessment states that my qualification is equivalent to AQF associate degree. In such situation, while submitting the EOI I should mention as my bachelor degree or diploma? Do anyone has the clue in this regard?


If your degree was assessed as equivalent to an associate degree you can only claim 10 points for "You have attained a qualification or award recognised by the relevant assessing authority in determining your skills for your nominated occupation." So do not select Bachelors; this would cause your EoI to calculate 15 points in which case you would over-claim points.


----------



## soeid

asahni said:


> Hi Devandroid,
> 
> If you go to skill select website under report section, there is a link to occupation ceiling which shows number of invited for particular trade on 1st of November. Have you applied for the same trade?


Actually, the data are as of 1/9/2012. It should have been more at this very moment


----------



## asahni

Goran said:


> Actually, the data are as of 1/9/2012. It should have been more at this very moment


Yes, thats right...You been much more knowledgable Goran, can you please help me with querry below or some suggestions::scared:

I have submitted my EOI on 11th november with 60 points, my skill assesment is from Engineers Australia under Telecom network professional category. 
Now I am a bit paranoid as the occupatipn ceiling for this job is at 420. On 1 st nov only 43 invitations were sent under this trade, i wonder how many must have been sent to so far! With this pace, i think my trade will be ceiled even before I get an invite. Am i wrong in thinking that?

Also, i have done heaps of computer related subjects as well and I think I can get degree assessed through ACS as well which will allow me to apply for another EOI and chances to get an invite will be more. Any suggestions? 

Please advice so I can start with ACS asap if required.


----------



## wizkid0319

Hi Guys,

Who is the last applicant who got a CO ?? what is the submission date?? Any idea when I'd get one?

Cheers
Wiz


----------



## getsetgo

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Who is the last applicant who got a CO ?? what is the submission date?? Any idea when I'd get one?
> 
> Cheers
> Wiz


Hey wizard

I got today. Visa lodged on 2 Nov.

...RaJi...


----------



## wizkid0319

Tnx for the info mate. That means it takes about 20 days after the invitation aye.

Cheers
Wiz



getsetgo said:


> Hey wizard
> 
> I got today. Visa lodged on 2 Nov.
> 
> ...RaJi...


----------



## deearora

wizkid0319 said:


> Tnx for the info mate. That means it takes about 20 days after the invitation aye.
> 
> Cheers
> Wiz


hey wiz, 

what time did u receive ur ack..i lodged on 19th...think i would get it tomorrow or monday :O


----------



## wizkid0319

Hey Deearora,
I got my ack at about 9.00 a.m. EST today. If you don't get it t'row, you'll surely get it early next week 





deearora said:


> hey wiz,
> 
> what time did u receive ur ack..i lodged on 19th...think i would get it tomorrow or monday :O


----------



## fmasaud84

Code = 263111
Points = 60 
EOI Submission = 22 Nov


----------



## umairahmad

Does anybody have any idea about ..... How the CO looks at an application?? does he compare it with EOI Submitted / SS Documents??? or he starts at his own and doesnt look at those things???????? the question is that if somebody has given some information mistakenly in the EOI / SS Application and SS is approved, is it a wise idea to change the information at the time of applying visa??? will it make a mess????? 

(The information is not such that it affect point score of the candidate)


----------



## wizkid0319

I think it is better if you tell them the truth . So change the false information to correct.

Cheers




umairahmad said:


> Does anybody have any idea about ..... How the CO looks at an application?? does he compare it with EOI Submitted / SS Documents??? or he starts at his own and doesnt look at those things???????? the question is that if somebody has given some information mistakenly in the EOI / SS Application and SS is approved, is it a wise idea to change the information at the time of applying visa??? will it make a mess?????
> 
> (The information is not such that it affect point score of the candidate)


----------



## umairahmad

How long Approximately does it take to receive VISA after CO is assigned..........??????????


----------



## saro

Hi Anne and Experts in Aus:

I am having a doubt, i am planning to borrow my friends card who is working in sydney to make the visa pymt. He is saying he has a Common wealth bank master card which is both credit/debit ? is that wether i can use this card!!!.

? do he mean by that hope the persons in AUS should be right champ!!!..

Waiting for your reply.
Saro


----------



## AnneChristina

umairahmad said:


> How long Approximately does it take to receive VISA after CO is assigned..........??????????


It just depends on how quickly you provide the documents. If you upload everything ahead of time you won't hear from your CO but get an instant grant. If you still need to submit documents you can expect a grant within 0 - 7 days of submitting the last document.


----------



## AnneChristina

saro said:


> Hi Anne and Experts in Aus:
> 
> I am having a doubt, i am planning to borrow my friends card who is working in sydney to make the visa pymt. He is saying he has a Common wealth bank master card which is both credit/debit ? is that wether i can use this card!!!.
> 
> ? do he mean by that hope the persons in AUS should be right champ!!!..
> 
> Waiting for your reply.
> Saro


It doesn't matter whether the card is a debit or credit card. Not 100% sure about Master Card though. I would assume that it is accepted, but don't know for sure. I paid with Visa.


----------



## rkv146

AnneChristina said:


> It doesn't matter whether the card is a debit or credit card. Not 100% sure about Master Card though. I would assume that it is accepted, but don't know for sure. I paid with Visa.


Hii,

I used a Master Card Debit and it went through...

Regards
RK


----------



## saro

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> 
> I used a Master Card Debit and it went through...
> 
> Regards
> RK


Thanks Anne and RK for your reply. 

RK does you have made the pymt from india?.... 

With regards
Saro


----------



## rkv146

saro said:


> Thanks Anne and RK for your reply.
> 
> RK does you have made the pymt from india?....
> 
> With regards
> Saro


Yes.. To be more Precise I used ICICI Debit Card and for the fee of AUD 3050 the INR amount Debited was 179,821... This was on Nov 12th.

Regards
RK


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Did anyone received NWS SS ACK, recently?


----------



## saro

That was awsome as i was wondering....

as i have cash in my HDFC bank and they gave me VISA International debit card. 

Since In skill select they have mentioned only credit card for that reason i was asking all my friends. Thats good so then i can even make with my VISA debit card rite.

With regards
Saro


----------



## saro

comwiz_y2k said:


> Did anyone received NWS SS ACK, recently?


Send a mail to this address [email protected]

they will reply you with ack.

With regards
Saro


----------



## flast771

spin123 said:


> Since you have 65 point you should receive an invitation in the next round.
> 
> You could apply for police report and do the medicals once you lodge your visa.
> 
> You have to make the payment when you submit the visa application.
> 
> Once a valid visa application has being made, DIAC will allocate a Case Officer(CO) within a period of 4-5 weeks(as per the current timelines). The CO will contact you and advice you if any extra documentation is needed to process your application.
> 
> Good Luck!!!!


Hi spin123,

Hope you are doing well. Thanks a lot for the clear explanation 

With regard to the Police Report from Sri Lanka, if we are currently not in Sri Lanka how do we submit the application? Can we ask relative in SL to submit application on our behalf or do we need to apply through Sri Lankan Embassy?


----------



## Srg

Hi folks,

Please guide me on the bridging visa type A that comes automatically with the acknowledgement of the visa lodged.
My question is " does bridging visa A allow you to work in Australia" as people have different views on this.

Thanks,


----------



## apurvwalia

Are we able to have visa 190 granted with 60 points ? Is anyone having the situation or know if we can have 190 visa approved with 60 points ?


----------



## zamil525

apurvwalia said:


> Are we able to have visa 190 granted with 60 points ? Is anyone having the situation or know if we can have 190 visa approved with 60 points ?


What I have understood so far, most of the states allow 60 pointers to lodge application for SS. One of my colleagues got visa invitation under 190, nominated by SA.


----------



## zamil525

Dear members,

I am not clr about the approach DIAC follow to select ppl frm EOI. In the mthly udpate report in DIAC website, they mention the minimum point and the visa date effect of each round.
My query is:
1) ppls in every occupation having that minimum point score on that visa effect date are selected or,
2) Its not for all occupation. The last person/persons they sent invitation had that minimum point on that visa date. May be other persons in another occupation may not get invitation having the same point on the same date and same time though the occupational ceiling is not reached.


----------



## apurvwalia

zamil525 said:


> What I have understood so far, most of the states allow 60 pointers to lodge application for SS. One of my colleagues got visa invitation under 190, nominated by SA.



As you can see, I hold 55 points without sponsorship. I dont know if they approve visa with 60 points( including sponsorship. Do they ?


----------



## apurvwalia

zamil525 said:


> Dear members,
> 
> I am not clr about the approach DIAC follow to select ppl frm EOI. In the mthly udpate report in DIAC website, they mention the minimum point and the visa date effect of each round.
> My query is:
> 1) ppls in every occupation having that minimum point score on that visa effect date are selected or,
> 2) Its not for all occupation. The last person/persons they sent invitation had that minimum point on that visa date. May be other persons in another occupation may not get invitation having the same point on the same date and same time though the occupational ceiling is not reached.



I agree with you. I think they do consider SOL/occupation but what exactly do you mean by minimum point ? Do you mean points as per the criteria or below the criteria ? For example, someone with 45 points will be considered minimum or someone with 60 points under a particular occupation?


----------



## mandanapu

apurvwalia said:


> As you can see, I hold 55 points without sponsorship. I dont know if they approve visa with 60 points( including sponsorship. Do they ?


Hi apurvwalia,

U shd b fine if u've 55points n if u applied 4 SS. If u meet their criteria certainly u'l get SS. Bt v shd wait with patience as nsw is taking too much time to issue ack's n invitations. Bt I hope every one vl get invitations as every one telling that nsw vl issue huge no. Of invitations. Lets wait 4 our turn.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## AnneChristina

apurvwalia said:


> As you can see, I hold 55 points without sponsorship. I dont know if they approve visa with 60 points( including sponsorship. Do they ?


Yes, with 55 points + 5 points for state sponsorship you will be fine. Just as others pointed out; read the requirements from each state carefully and make sure you fulfill them.


----------



## totaloz

Hi

I had applied for EOI on 12 sep for SWE. Got invite on 16 Nov.
I have few queries before proceeding further.

1. Should PCC and medicals be done now i.e after submitting the form or after CO allocated?
2. During the work expereince i was at australia for 2 years. Do i need PCC of Australian authorities also?

3. I'm from Hyd, India. So what is the process to get PCC. I checked online for appointment with PSK but there are no slots at all. Can we go to PSK near my house or should i have to go to Regional Passport office only? Do i need to take appointment?

Please suggest. Thanks


----------



## AnneChristina

1. Whatever you prefer. Depends on whether you want to speed up or slow down the process

2. Yes, you need Australian PCC

3. Sorry, no idea


----------



## totaloz

Thanks Annechristina.

So after lodging the application and while submitting the documents i can take up the Medicals and also submit the PCC. No need to wait till CO allocated. right?

For point 3. Any body from india pl suggest. Also is PCC can be taken from Local Police station or only from Passport Seva kendra ?


----------



## AnneChristina

Yes, you can just go ahead with the medicals and PCC.


----------



## spin123

flast771 said:


> Hi spin123,
> 
> Hope you are doing well. Thanks a lot for the clear explanation
> 
> With regard to the Police Report from Sri Lanka, if we are currently not in Sri Lanka how do we submit the application? Can we ask relative in SL to submit application on our behalf or do we need to apply through Sri Lankan Embassy?


You need to apply through Sri Lankan Embassy.


----------



## getsetgo

totaloz said:


> Thanks Annechristina.
> 
> So after lodging the application and while submitting the documents i can take up the Medicals and also submit the PCC. No need to wait till CO allocated. right?
> 
> For point 3. Any body from india pl suggest. Also is PCC can be taken from Local Police station or only from Passport Seva kendra ?


For PCC there are no appointment slots. You have to go to PSK not local police station.

There is a customer care helpline number on PSK website. You can call and ask the timings for hyd PSK.

We did the same for Mumbai and the timing was 9 to 11.
so u can check with them for accurate information.

...RaJi...


----------



## superm

totaloz said:


> Thanks Annechristina.
> 
> So after lodging the application and while submitting the documents i can take up the Medicals and also submit the PCC. No need to wait till CO allocated. right?
> 
> For point 3. Any body from india pl suggest. Also is PCC can be taken from Local Police station or only from Passport Seva kendra ?


I guess you should call up customer care of psk in your place. Every state has different procedure. I here in Delhi we have to submit online application take its print and visit psk at any time as there's no appointment for this. There's just daily slot in which every pcc request is entertained. 
As I said better to call up your psk and ask for their procedure options and chose what suits you
Also. These days the procedure changes very frequently so even if somebody tells his story better confirm first before implementing the same.


----------



## Srg

Srg said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Please guide me on the bridging visa type A that comes automatically with the acknowledgement of the visa lodged.
> My question is " does bridging visa A allow you to work in Australia" as people have different views on this.
> 
> Thanks,


Has anyone got any idea about the bridging visa type A


----------



## zamil525

apurvwalia said:


> I agree with you. I think they do consider SOL/occupation but what exactly do you mean by minimum point ? Do you mean points as per the criteria or below the criteria ? For example, someone with 45 points will be considered minimum or someone with 60 points under a particular occupation?


I meant someone with 60 points as minimum. My point was if DIAC says(for exmple: october 15 round) they took 60 pointers with visa effect date of 2nd July 7 PM then what will that actually mean ?

1) They took all 60 pointers frm all occupations with that visa effect date and time ? Or
2) It can not be said tht all 60 pointers got invitation having that visa effect date and time. May b some ppl frm some occupations got invitation, thats why they saying for that round minimum point was 60 and visa effect date was Jul 2 /7 PM. But thr may b many ppl who did not get invitation even if thet posses 60 on that visa effect day and time.


----------



## AnneChristina

Generally the occupation makes no difference. So for example, in the Oct 15 round, everyone who applied with 65+ points and everyone who applied with 60 points before Juy 2nd got an invitation.

The occupation will only be relevant once occupation ceilings have been reached. In that case no one from that occupation, regardless of points, will receive an invitation.


----------



## apurvwalia

I agree with both of you. I have not submitted EOI yet, I have been waiting for NSW SS but now, I think I should submit EOI because according to my understanding of your quotes, time does matter. I hope that they need more Analyst programmers. I wish everyone a good luck who are working hard to achieve this.


----------



## subhadipbose

Its perfectly 11 weeks (77 days ) and there is no update from VIC yet ??
Is there anyone who heard back anything recently ??


----------



## saro

getsetgo said:


> For PCC there are no appointment slots. You have to go to PSK not local police station.
> 
> There is a customer care helpline number on PSK website. You can call and ask the timings for hyd PSK.
> 
> We did the same for Mumbai and the timing was 9 to 11.
> so u can check with them for accurate information.
> 
> ...RaJi...


Hi Totalz:

Here is the procedure as i got it yesterday:

1. Register your details in Passport kendra website.
2. Submit the application and take a printout of the Application form. It will have an ARN number on it.
3. Call the Helpline and check what is the timining of PSK for PCC in you city and in which location. As some PSK entertainin walkin and some one with only appoitment.
4. Check which PSK have walk in. Directly go there submit your pcc form with passport copy and original passport. 
5. Pay the fees they will check and will tell you when you have to come. 
6. They will hold your original passport and it will be returned with you with PCC. 
7. In chennai i got it on the same day. I submitted at 11AM. and recieved the PCC by 2 PM.

Hope this clarifies all!!!

With regards
Saro


----------



## jumblehaart

Hello folks,
Eoi submitted on 9th Nov. 60 points. I was really hoping for 1 dec invite, 
Now I realised I lost my passport. I I lost my head now nd not able to think straight.
Some suggestion wud be appreciated
Btw I am in Australia for 3 yrs now


----------



## Srg

AnneChristina said:


> Generally the occupation makes no difference. So for example, in the Oct 15 round, everyone who applied with 65+ points and everyone who applied with 60 points before Juy 2nd got an invitation.
> 
> The occupation will only be relevant once occupation ceilings have been reached. In that case no one from that occupation, regardless of points, will receive an invitation.


Originally Posted by Srg
Hi Anne,

Hope you can help me with the bridging visa query.

Please guide me on the bridging visa type A that comes automatically with the acknowledgement of the visa lodged.
My question is " does bridging visa A allow you to work in Australia" as people have different views on this.

Thanks,


----------



## AnneChristina

Srg said:


> Originally Posted by Srg
> Hi Anne,
> 
> Hope you can help me with the bridging visa query.
> 
> Please guide me on the bridging visa type A that comes automatically with the acknowledgement of the visa lodged.
> My question is " does bridging visa A allow you to work in Australia" as people have different views on this.
> 
> Thanks,


I have seen your previous post, but I am also not sure, which is why I hadn't answered.
People here say that the bridging visa usually gives you the same rights as the visa you were on before receiving the bridging visa, but I am currently on a student visa (very limited work rights) and under "conditions" the bridging visa does not list any limitations regarding my work rights. So I actually believe that I am allowed to work on the bridging visa. I am really not sure though. Sorry.


----------



## AnneChristina

jumblehaart said:


> Hello folks,
> Eoi submitted on 9th Nov. 60 points. I was really hoping for 1 dec invite,
> Now I realised I lost my passport. I I lost my head now nd not able to think straight.
> Some suggestion wud be appreciated
> Btw I am in Australia for 3 yrs now


Hi jumblehaart,
I understand your anxiety, but I really don't think this is a big issue. If you get invited you can just enter your old passport details (you provided them already in your EoI, so I assume you still have them available?!).

In the meantime you can go to your embassy and apply for a new passport. Once you received the new passport you can just use form 929 to provide your new details http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf and upload a scanned copy of your new passport.

You will probably get a CO by the end of December and then you'll have 28 days to produce documents, so I think you should hopefully get your new passport on time. Otherwise you can just explain the situation to your CO and request an extension. This really shouldn't be too big of a deal


----------



## apurvwalia

You can work on Bridging visa A and the only issue is with travelling for which you will have to go to immi and get a stamp on your passport. Dont Stress !!


----------



## apurvwalia

You can work full time with Bridging visa A and the only issue is with travelling for which you will have to go to immi and get a stamp on your passport. Dont Stress !!


----------



## swaminathan

*DIAC email address*

Hi All,

I would like to mail DIAC on some query I had, could anyone here provide me with the E-mail address.

Thanks,
Swami


----------



## fmasaud84

I have just checked that now DIAC has included one link "View Points Breakdown".

this link is visible when you submit your EOI and this is very good step as this will help anybody submitting the EOI to see how he/she is claiming the points.

there are many people, which are getting the invitations but with wrong points.

so everyone should check that link and make sure that everything is correct


----------



## max2681987

Guys,

Whoever has a query or suggestion to made on NSW State Sponsorship, please subscribe to "IELTS Requirement for NSW state" club and if anyone of you already have an invitation/approval/acknowledgement, I request you to enter your details in their Google Docs file. 

Cheers.


----------



## asahni

fmasaud84 said:


> I have just checked that now DIAC has included one link "View Points Breakdown".
> 
> this link is visible when you submit your EOI and this is very good step as this will help anybody submitting the EOI to see how he/she is claiming the points.
> 
> there are many people, which are getting the invitations but with wrong points.
> 
> so everyone should check that link and make sure that everything is correct


Hi fmasaud84,

Do you reckon, you can get an invite in 15 dec round? My position is almost same like you...


----------



## Manii

jumblehaart said:


> Hello folks,
> Eoi submitted on 9th Nov. 60 points. I was really hoping for 1 dec invite,
> Now I realised I lost my passport. I I lost my head now nd not able to think straight.
> Some suggestion wud be appreciated
> Btw I am in Australia for 3 yrs now


Hey dnt wry u ll get new pass in 3 weeks. VFS ll say abt 8 weeks. Bt i got my new pass in less than 3 weeks.

One more thing ur new passport ll hav new pass number nd expiry date.


----------



## fmasaud84

asahni said:


> Hi fmasaud84,
> 
> Do you reckon, you can get an invite in 15 dec round? My position is almost same like you...


if they send the same number of invitations 1400 + 1400 then there we should get the invitation by 15th December.


----------



## jumblehaart

AnneChristina said:


> Hi jumblehaart,
> I understand your anxiety, but I really don't think this is a big issue. If you get invited you can just enter your old passport details (you provided them already in your EoI, so I assume you still have them available?!).
> 
> In the meantime you can go to your embassy and apply for a new passport. Once you received the new passport you can just use form 929 to provide your new details http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf and upload a scanned copy of your new passport.
> 
> You will probably get a CO by the end of December and then you'll have 28 days to produce documents, so I think you should hopefully get your new passport on time. Otherwise you can just explain the situation to your CO and request an extension. This really shouldn't be too big of a deal


Thanks a lot for your detailed reply. Ur a legend..! And all the best for ur visa grant too..!


----------



## AnneChristina

jumblehaart said:


> Thanks a lot for your detailed reply. Ur a legend..! And all the best for ur visa grant too..!


Thank you!


----------



## anj0907

fmasaud84 said:


> I have just checked that now DIAC has included one link "View Points Breakdown".
> 
> this link is visible when you submit your EOI and this is very good step as this will help anybody submitting the EOI to see how he/she is claiming the points.
> 
> there are many people, which are getting the invitations but with wrong points.
> 
> so everyone should check that link and make sure that everything is correct


Hey fmasaud....where is this link? Is it seen after you click on the 'Submit' button? But, wont ur EOI get submitted once you click the 'Submit' button on the 12th page?


----------



## zamil525

AnneChristina said:


> Generally the occupation makes no difference. So for example, in the Oct 15 round, everyone who applied with 65+ points and everyone who applied with 60 points before Juy 2nd got an invitation.
> 
> The occupation will only be relevant once occupation ceilings have been reached. In that case no one from that occupation, regardless of points, will receive an invitation.


Thnx a lot Anne.. I didn't find any clear reply on this point from my agent. Still waiting for my ACS result. Hope that with 60 points claim I can get invitation in 2 months time after submitting my EOI as per current queue.


----------



## zamil525

AnneChristina said:


> Hi jumblehaart,
> I understand your anxiety, but I really don't think this is a big issue. If you get invited you can just enter your old passport details (you provided them already in your EoI, so I assume you still have them available?!).
> 
> In the meantime you can go to your embassy and apply for a new passport. Once you received the new passport you can just use form 929 to provide your new details http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf and upload a scanned copy of your new passport.
> 
> You will probably get a CO by the end of December and then you'll have 28 days to produce documents, so I think you should hopefully get your new passport on time. Otherwise you can just explain the situation to your CO and request an extension. This really shouldn't be too big of a deal


Dear Anne,

A quite similar type of issue. I had my IELTS last year December, then I took a new passport in next year May. So the IELTS result show the old passport number. I currently have both the old and new passport. So I guess though my IELTS was taken with old passport I don't need to sit for IELTS again just to include the new passport in the IELTS result sheet. 

Pls. share me ur thot in this issue.


----------



## apurvwalia

I have submitted EOI with 55(189) and 60(190) on 23rd Nov. I have also applied for NSW SS on 5th November. I have two questions.

1) How long does it take to have an invitation after submitting EOI ?
2) Will I be able to have my visa(190) approved after I have SS?

or should I keep struggling for 8 each ?

I appreciate your suggestions. I look forward to your replies.


----------



## fmasaud84

anj0907 said:


> Hey fmasaud....where is this link? Is it seen after you click on the 'Submit' button? But, wont ur EOI get submitted once you click the 'Submit' button on the 12th page?


i saw that after clicking submit, and in case if your Eoi get submitted still you have option to update and fix the errors in your EOI.


----------



## AnneChristina

zamil525 said:


> Dear Anne,
> 
> A quite similar type of issue. I had my IELTS last year December, then I took a new passport in next year May. So the IELTS result show the old passport number. I currently have both the old and new passport. So I guess though my IELTS was taken with old passport I don't need to sit for IELTS again just to include the new passport in the IELTS result sheet.
> 
> Pls. share me ur thot in this issue.


Absolutely correct. You do not need to retake the IELTS.
I have also changed my passport after doing my IELTS and there haven't been any problems. I just uploaded my old passport in eVisa, but I don't even think that's necessary.


----------



## AnneChristina

apurvwalia said:


> I have submitted EOI with 55(189) and 60(190) on 23rd Nov. I have also applied for NSW SS on 5th November. I have two questions.
> 
> 1) How long does it take to have an invitation after submitting EOI ?
> 2) Will I be able to have my visa(190) approved after I have SS?
> 
> or should I keep struggling for 8 each ?
> 
> I appreciate your suggestions. I look forward to your replies.


NSW takes about 4 weeks to process SS applications, so hopefully you should receive the 190 invitation shortly (you get it as soon as you have sponsorship). Once you have an invitation DIAC will only make sure that all claims you made are correct, so as long as you were honest you should get the visa.
If NSW does not sponsor you, you should revisit retaking the IELTS, but for now I would just wait for the state's response.


----------



## apurvwalia

Thank you. In what circumstances can NSW refuse anyone's sponsorship ? I believe that they should have enough seats for everyone,especially those who applied in the first two-three weeks.


----------



## AnneChristina

Generally they won't refuse anybody, unless basic eligibility criteria are not met. NSW only requires you to have 60 points, be committed to NSW and have 6 in IELTS. + of course, there must be a demand for the occupation... So chances are you will get the SS.


----------



## apurvwalia

I hope so.


----------



## apurvwalia

I dont even know how will they send me the invitation.


----------



## AnneChristina

apurvwalia said:


> I dont even know how will they send me the invitation.


Your EoI will be invited at which time you will get an email.


----------



## deearora

hey guys, 

on my form 80..i mistakenly put the visa subclass as 473 instead of 573..i frontloaded it...and since there is no co assigned yet..do u think it might be a problem

cheers
dee


----------



## nazz

*Need help regarding education points for 189*

I am in the process to submit my EOI for 189 visa but have one big question about my education points.

I have two masters degree from Australia and Bachelor degree from overseas.

Two days ago I received my ACS skill assessment with the following details.

• Your Master of Information Systems from university of xxxx completed November 2011 has been assessed as a comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
• Your Master of Information Technology from university of xxxx completed August 2010 has been assessed as a comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
• Your Bachelor of Computer Application from xxxx University completed March 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associated Degree with a major in computing

Which means my overseas bachelor degree is not equivalent to Australian bachelor degree, however my both master degree is comparable to Australian Master degree.

According to immigration website they says
"At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard.

To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards."

So my question is that do I qualify to claim 15 points for the qualification if my bachelor is not equivalent?

Please help me guys with your understanding and personal experience.


----------



## nazz

nazz said:


> I am in the process to submit my EOI for 189 visa but have one big question about my education points.
> 
> I have two masters degree from Australia and Bachelor degree from overseas.
> 
> Two days ago I received my ACS skill assessment with the following details.
> 
> • Your Master of Information Systems from university of xxxx completed November 2011 has been assessed as a comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
> • Your Master of Information Technology from university of xxxx completed August 2010 has been assessed as a comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
> • Your Bachelor of Computer Application from xxxx University completed March 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associated Degree with a major in computing
> 
> Which means my overseas bachelor degree is not equivalent to Australian bachelor degree, however my both master degree is comparable to Australian Master degree.
> 
> According to immigration website they says
> "At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard.
> 
> To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards."
> 
> So my question is that do I qualify to claim 15 points for the qualification if my bachelor is not equivalent?
> 
> Please help me guys with your understanding and personal experience.


Need urgent help for 189, education point


----------



## AnneChristina

nazz said:


> Need urgent help for 189, education point


Answered in 3 other threats. People here are really nice about answering posts; please don't post the same question in 4 threads.


----------



## superm

AnneChristina said:


> Answered in 3 other threats. People here are really nice about answering posts; please don't post the same question in 4 threads.


Hey Anne - I know people like you are making this forum so helpful. I have one question, just to clarify what I have already read somewhere. Can you please tell what was mode of payment you used for visa payment. And also can Aus Debit card be used for the same?


----------



## AnneChristina

superm said:


> Hey Anne - I know people like you are making this forum so helpful. I have one question, just to clarify what I have already read somewhere. Can you please tell what was mode of payment you used for visa payment. And also can Aus Debit card be used for the same?


I used my Australian Visa Debit card without any problems. It doesn't matter whether it's debit or credit.


----------



## naseefoz

guys ,
Is there any means to contact DIAC for not alloting a CO for my case. I lodged my 190 visa more than 5 weeks back


----------



## apurvwalia

I applied NSW SS from VIC. We shouldn't be living in NSW for 2 years before applying, do we ?


----------



## superm

AnneChristina said:


> I used my Australian Visa Debit card without any problems. It doesn't matter whether it's debit or credit.


Thanks a lot for confirmation. 
What's keeping you? Us pcc? How long do you expect?


----------



## Rabbu

I have received EOI invitation with indicative 65 points after being nominated by the South Australia State Government for a 489 Visa. According to the invitation, I am liable to lodge visa application within 2 months. 
ACS has assessed my qualification of Bachelor in Engineering from India as equivalent to AQF Associate Degree in computing. In my EOI application, I have applied my qualification as a bachelor degree. But, after getting the invitation, I happened to realize that I might have committed a mistake by filling my qualification as a bachelor degree in the EOI application and should have placed advanced diploma in computing there.
Now, at this point, I am caught in a dilemma. If I am to proceed ahead in this condition, I fear that the DIAC may deem the mistake that I committed as an attempt to inflate my score which could result in denial of visa on the ground of fraudulence, thus barring me from any kind of visa for 3 years. 
In such situation, should I apply for the state sponsorship again? OR there are any provisions to deal with such circumstances helping me to amend my EOI application while the South Australia state sponsorship that I have been granted remains intact. Please your advice is vital for me in this regard.


----------



## Manii

Guys got my CO today in only 10 days.... Happpyy


----------



## anj0907

Guys...any news about Dec Invites? :noidea:


----------



## fmasaud84

anj0907 said:


> Guys...any news about Dec Invites? :noidea:


:ranger: i m also waiting


----------



## AnneChristina

superm said:


> Thanks a lot for confirmation.
> What's keeping you? Us pcc? How long do you expect?


Yes, my US PCC is holding me up. I sent all documents Oct 25, and they mentioned that it may take 6 - 8 weeks. So I hope I will get it by the end of this year.


----------



## AnneChristina

apurvwalia said:


> I applied NSW SS from VIC. We shouldn't be living in NSW for 2 years before applying, do we ?


You need to live in NSW for the first 2 years immediately after the visa grant.


----------



## AnneChristina

Rabbu said:


> I have received EOI invitation with indicative 65 points after being nominated by the South Australia State Government for a 489 Visa. According to the invitation, I am liable to lodge visa application within 2 months.
> ACS has assessed my qualification of Bachelor in Engineering from India as equivalent to AQF Associate Degree in computing. In my EOI application, I have applied my qualification as a bachelor degree. But, after getting the invitation, I happened to realize that I might have committed a mistake by filling my qualification as a bachelor degree in the EOI application and should have placed advanced diploma in computing there.
> Now, at this point, I am caught in a dilemma. If I am to proceed ahead in this condition, I fear that the DIAC may deem the mistake that I committed as an attempt to inflate my score which could result in denial of visa on the ground of fraudulence, thus barring me from any kind of visa for 3 years.
> In such situation, should I apply for the state sponsorship again? OR there are any provisions to deal with such circumstances helping me to amend my EOI application while the South Australia state sponsorship that I have been granted remains intact. Please your advice is vital for me in this regard.


I am really not 100%ly sure, but I personally would call NSW and explain the mistake. Maybe there is a possibility to lodge a new EoI with correct points and NSW inviting that new EoI without you having to apply again. Just ask them.


----------



## superm

Manii said:


> Guys got my CO today in only 10 days.... Happpyy


Congrats..


----------



## wizkid0319

Guys,

What is the difference between these 2 statuses.

1 ) Application received
2) In Progress

If it is "In progress" does that mean I got a CO??

Cheers
Wiz


----------



## superm

AnneChristina said:


> Yes, my US PCC is holding me up. I sent all documents Oct 25, and they mentioned that it may take 6 - 8 weeks. So I hope I will get it by the end of this year.


This wait must be excruciating.. Well, best of luck.


----------



## AnneChristina

superm said:


> This wait must be excruciating.. Well, best of luck.


Thank you


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Does anyone knows here why NSW is taking too long to response for SS? I have submitted my application last Oct 30 and until now, I have not receive any response from them.

261312 - Developer Programmer | IELTS: L:7.5,W:6,S:7,R:6 | ACS: for re-assessment


----------



## AnneChristina

comwiz_y2k said:


> Does anyone knows here why NSW is taking too long to response for SS? I have submitted my application last Oct 30 and until now, I have not receive any response from them.
> 
> 261312 - Developer Programmer | IELTS: L:7.5,W:6,S:7,R:6 | ACS: for re-assessment


Have you seen this sheet? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0

Hopefully it should be your turn soon.


----------



## sameera207

*Clarification on EOI*

Dear Friends,

My agent is loding the EOI today. Need to double check on the following points with you guys so that I know it beforehand.

1. I have 5 years 11 months experience as a software engineer. Out of that I have one employment that is only for 9 months. My agent is opting it out and lodging it with only 5 years 2 months as anyway i m in the 5 years slot. Is that alright?

2. For 261313, experience is claculated on post qualification?

3. After lodging the EOI, do we get a link to check the status through? My agent sent me a PDF with total points breakdown and the effect date and time.

Thanks

Sameera


----------



## comwiz_y2k

AnneChristina said:


> Have you seen this sheet? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0
> 
> Hopefully it should be your turn soon.



Thanks Anne! I have not seen this. I also updated it with my details. Actually, I submitted my documents last Oct 30 but I'm not sure when did they receive. Is there a way how to know if they have received it and when? Also, I have not received any acknowledgement.


----------



## spin123

sameera207 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My agent is loding the EOI today. Need to double check on the following points with you guys so that I know it beforehand.
> 
> 1. I have 5 years 11 months experience as a software engineer. Out of that I have one employment that is only for 9 months. My agent is opting it out and lodging it with only 5 years 2 months as anyway i m in the 5 years slot. Is that alright?
> 
> 2. For 261313, experience is claculated on post qualification?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sameera


1. Yes correct

2. I guess for all the occupations they require post qualification.

Btw what's ur total points?

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## sameera207

spin123 said:


> 1. Yes correct
> 
> 2. I guess for all the occupations they require post qualification.
> 
> Btw what's ur total points?
> 
> Good Luck!!!!


Thanks mate

I have 65 points and applying under 189.

BTW would you know anything on my 3rd point?


----------



## spin123

sameera207 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> I have 65 points and applying under 189.
> 
> BTW would you know anything on my 3rd point?


I can't see a 3rd point :confused2:


----------



## sameera207

spin123 said:


> I can't see a 3rd point :confused2:


just added it;

3. Do we get a link to check the status of the EOI? My agent just forwarded a PDF that shows the points breakdown and the date and time of lodgement.


----------



## spin123

sameera207 said:


> just added it;
> 
> 3. Do we get a link to check the status of the EOI? My agent just forwarded a PDF that shows the points breakdown and the date and time of lodgement.


Yes once you submit you get a user id and password.


----------



## sameera207

spin123 said:


> Yes once you submit you get a user id and password.


Well....i guess that it is not shared by the agent then. Anyways looking at the threads in this forum, I should be getting an invitation on the 1st Dec round. Lets wait and see. I am glad that the EOI is now being lodged


----------



## AnneChristina

comwiz_y2k said:


> Thanks Anne! I have not seen this. I also updated it with my details. Actually, I submitted my documents last Oct 30 but I'm not sure when did they receive. Is there a way how to know if they have received it and when? Also, I have not received any acknowledgement.


I am not quite sure where I saw it, but I saw a post of someone who dropped the NSW application off in person. He was informed that there is quite a backlog and that it may take 2 - 3 weeks for the application to be even opened. I also saw a different post of someone who was informed that processing should take max 6 weeks. Finally there was someone who received an invitation mid-Nov, and I don't think he ever received an acknowledgement.
So overall I would say just give it another 2 weeks. Otherwise just give NSW a call; I'm sure they should at least be able to confirm that they have received your application.


----------



## spin123

sameera207 said:


> Well....i guess that it is not shared by the agent then. Anyways looking at the threads in this forum, I should be getting an invitation on the 1st Dec round. Lets wait and see. I am glad that the EOI is now being lodged


Yes since you have 65 points you should get through.

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## bdg

Ask your agent for the login details


----------



## salmantq

Hi all ,can any one please answer my following questions 

1- based on which of following dates i will be invited .
Submitted Date : 22 Nov
Date of effect : 23 Nov
Last updated : 26 Nov

2- What are the steps to follow after i get invited ? like first i have to pay fee? or after i pay fee CO will be assigned ? when is CO assigned ?

3- what are the required documents to apply visa ? and these documents are uploaded in same skill select site ?

thankyou


----------



## AnneChristina

salmantq said:


> Hi all ,can any one please answer my following questions
> 
> 1- based on which of following dates i will be invited .
> Submitted Date : 22 Nov
> Date of effect : 23 Nov
> Last updated : 26 Nov
> 
> 2- What are the steps to follow after i get invited ? like first i have to pay fee? or after i pay fee CO will be assigned ? when is CO assigned ?
> 
> 3- what are the required documents to apply visa ? and these documents are uploaded in same skill select site ?
> 
> thankyou


1. Date of effect

2. 
a. Get invited
b. Lodge online application
c. Pay fees
d. Upload documents, complete your medicals, provide PCC
e. Receive CO (2 - 5 weeks after lodgement)
f. Provide additional documents as requested by CO (see d.)
g. Receive grant letter
h. Celebrate
i. Move to OZ

3. http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf
They need to be uploaded in evisa (you will get a link in Skillselect once invited)


----------



## Cartisol

AnneChristina said:


> 1. Date of effect
> 
> 2.
> a. Get invited
> b. Lodge online application
> c. Pay fees
> d. Upload documents, complete your medicals, provide PCC
> e. Receive CO (2 - 5 weeks after lodgement)
> f. Provide additional documents as requested by CO (see d.)
> g. Receive grant letter
> h. Celebrate
> i. Move to OZ
> 
> 3. http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf
> They need to be uploaded in evisa (you will get a link in Skillselect once invited)


Always you are greatly helpful  Many, most of us are grateful to you for your helping attitude  Have a good Eve !!!

Cheers


----------



## salmantq

you guys are so helpful , thank you very much  can you please answer following issue.

ACS Approved my two qualifications 1st company before i completed my BS Degree which was for 4 months(full time) and 2nd company for 4 years 8 months .In total 5 years . 

After I submitted for ACS, my exp of 2nd company has been increase by 8 months . I do know that one of my frds visa was rejected based on that his exp(part time) before BS was counted as half so he could not fulfill required points (acs made mistake they should have counted it as half poor guy lost lot of money). I have kept end date of 2nd company empty since this way it will count my exp till now 

My question is , my exp of 2nd company has been increase by 8 months will it be counted ?

Should i keep 4 months of Full time exp before my Degree was issued ?


----------



## AnneChristina

salmantq said:


> you guys are so helpful , thank you very much  can you please answer following issue.
> 
> ACS Approved my two qualifications 1st company before i completed my BS Degree which was for 4 months(full time) and 2nd company for 4 years 8 months .In total 5 years .
> 
> After I submitted for ACS, my exp of 2nd company has been increase by 8 months . I do know that one of my frds visa was rejected based on that his exp(part time) before BS was counted as half so he could not fulfill required points . I have kept end date of 2nd company empty since this way it will count my exp till now
> 
> My question is , my exp of 2nd company has been increase by 8 months will it be counted ?
> 
> Should i keep 4 months of Full time exp before my Degree was issued ?


The additional 8 months of your 2nd company will be counted, however, the 4 months from your first company will most likely not be considered "skilled". The best way to handle this is to provide details of all employments, but to consider the first one as "not related to your occupation". So when you lodge your EoI just say "no" when it asks "is this experience related to your nominated occupation".


----------



## asahni

sameera207 said:


> Well....i guess that it is not shared by the agent then. Anyways looking at the threads in this forum, I should be getting an invitation on the 1st Dec round. Lets wait and see. I am glad that the EOI is now being lodged


Hey Sameera207,

With how many points did you lodge your Eoi?


----------



## sameera207

asahni said:


> Hey Sameera207,
> 
> With how many points did you lodge your Eoi?


65 points


----------



## husain

I need to know I applied to Engineers Australia for skill assessment but after application now i am arranging documents like pay slips my first firm didnot have system of paylsips but second do have where i worked for three or more years but i only managed to get paylsips for 2 years and 6 months now In eoi should i show my experience as 5 years only or do i have to stich to information i provided to engineers australia


----------



## AnneChristina

husain said:


> I need to know I applied to Engineers Australia for skill assessment but after application now i am arranging documents like pay slips my first firm didnot have system of paylsips but second do have where i worked for three or more years but i only managed to get paylsips for 2 years and 6 months now In eoi should i show my experience as 5 years only or do i have to stich to information i provided to engineers australia


I'm sorry, could you be a bit more clear? How many years did you work for your first company? Which period did you get assessed by Engineers Australia? How many points do you have without your work experience?
For the period that you are lacking payslips, could you maybe produce a bank statement or tax return?


----------



## fmasaud84

AnneChristina said:


> I'm sorry, could you be a bit more clear? How many years did you work for your first company? Which period did you get assessed by Engineers Australia? How many points do you have without your work experience?
> For the period that you are lacking payslips, could you maybe produce a bank statement or tax return?


Hi Anne,

as i told you before this also,

ACS has assessed my work exp for 5 years and 2 months. But i am gong to claim only 4 years and 2 months points. as I don't have any other documents than the reference letter for 1 years exp.

i hope this won't be a problem.


----------



## monty83

AnneChristina said:


> 1. Date of effect
> 
> 2.
> a. Get invited
> b. Lodge online application
> c. Pay fees
> d. Upload documents, complete your medicals, provide PCC
> e. Receive CO (2 - 5 weeks after lodgement)
> f. Provide additional documents as requested by CO (see d.)
> g. Receive grant letter
> h. Celebrate
> i. Move to OZ
> 
> 3. http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf
> They need to be uploaded in evisa (you will get a link in Skillselect once invited)


Hi i am new to ur forum...just wondering....
1- How much time we get to provide PCC as i have to get from almost 04 countries and if i will do it in advance it might will get expire by the time actual time of submission will come.
2- Generally is there any chance that after getting invitation our file might be rejected.
3- How much tiem we get to fly after visa being granted.


----------



## AnneChristina

fmasaud84 said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> as i told you before this also,
> 
> ACS has assessed my work exp for 5 years and 2 months. But i am gong to claim only 4 years and 2 months points. as I don't have any other documents than the reference letter for 1 years exp.
> 
> i hope this won't be a problem.


Hahaha, I'm so sorry, I start confusing all people here. I will just shut up now :spit:


----------



## AnneChristina

AnneChristina said:


> Hahaha, I'm so sorry, I start confusing all people here. I will just shut up now :spit:


No wait, it wasn't you i just answered to. Gosh, I'm just confused now


----------



## AnneChristina

monty83 said:


> Hi i am new to ur forum...just wondering....
> 1- How much time we get to provide PCC as i have to get from almost 04 countries and if i will do it in advance it might will get expire by the time actual time of submission will come.
> 2- Generally is there any chance that after getting invitation our file might be rejected.
> 3- How much tiem we get to fly after visa being granted.


1. Generally the CO will give you 28 days to provide any additional documents, but if you are not able to provide the documents within the given time you can just request an extension. No problem...

2. Your visa will only be rejected after you received an invitation 1. if you made incorrect claims, so if you have less points than you claimed; 2. for character reasons (e.g. criminal history); or 3. for health reasons (e.g. something contagious or sth expensive that would be a large drain on the Australian healthcare system)

3. The initial entry date will be 1 year after the earliest date of your PCC or medicals. Basically those documents are valid for 1 year, so you must make the first entry before any of those documents expire.


----------



## Girish74

AnneChristina said:


> Have you seen this sheet? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0
> 
> Hopefully it should be your turn soon.


Hello,

What is the criteria for SS.

Does the job included in demand list and 60 points in EOI are the only point they consider for SS.

Thanks
Girish


----------



## AnneChristina

Girish74 said:


> Hello,
> 
> What is the criteria for SS.
> 
> Does the job included in demand list and 60 points in EOI are the only point they consider for SS.
> 
> Thanks
> Girish


Each state has different criteria. For example, some require 7 in IELTS while others (NSW) only requires 6. Some require you to only apply for their state, and some require you to have a certain amount in your bank account.
Just go to each of the states' websites and see which states you qualify for.


----------



## apurvwalia

I applied for NSW SS through an agent. Can it make any difference if NSW SS application does not have the email id which I used to submit EOI ??
My agent used his email id to apply for my NSW SS


----------



## subhadipbose

AnneChristina said:


> The additional 8 months of your 2nd company will be counted, however, the 4 months from your first company will most likely not be considered "skilled". The best way to handle this is to provide details of all employments, but to consider the first one as "not related to your occupation". So when you lodge your EoI just say "no" when it asks "is this experience related to your nominated occupation".


Hi Anne,

ACS assesed my skills as follows : "Your Bachelor of Technology (Computer Scice and Engineering) from xxx University of Technology completed on xxx xxx has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in Computing"

I selected my qualification as follows in my EOI application:
Qualification : Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology
Course name : Computer Science Engineering

Please suggest whether my selection is correct or not ???


----------



## umairahmad

*2 Important questions!*

Hi Folks!!

i have 2 questions....

1. Why medicals are referred to Global Health? what is it? Are all the medicals referred to it or some specific cases???

2. If a person has lived in more than one cities(Other than his hometown) for more than 5 years, do he need to take PCC from all the cities?? (Country not changed, Only City Changed)

Please Reply!


Regards,


----------



## AnneChristina

umairahmad said:


> Hi Folks!!
> 
> i have 2 questions....
> 
> 1. Why medicals are referred to Global Health? what is it? Are all the medicals referred to it or some specific cases???
> 
> 2. If a person has lived in more than one cities(Other than his hometown) for more than 5 years, do he need to take PCC from all the cities?? (Country not changed, Only City Changed)
> 
> Please Reply!
> 
> 
> Regards,


1. Generally medicals with some sort of irregularity may be referred to Global Health (which may be tiny, such as slightly increased blood pressure), though in some cases also perfect medicals are referred. I think it depends to some extend on the CO; if he feels uncomfortable to make a judgement on the medicals he prefers to refer them.

2. No, it is only country-specific. Though if you still live in the United States you may be asked to provide a state police clearance (this is just because some states take quite some time to update the national FBI record). I am not familiar with any other country where local clearances might be requested though.


----------



## umairahmad

AnneChristina said:


> 1. Generally medicals with some sort of irregularity may be referred to Global Health (which may be tiny, such as slightly increased blood pressure), though in some cases also perfect medicals are referred. I think it depends to some extend on the CO; if he feels uncomfortable to make a judgement on the medicals he prefers to refer them.
> 
> 2. No, it is only country-specific. Though if you still live in the United States you may be asked to provide a state police clearance (this is just because some states take quite some time to update the national FBI record). I am not familiar with any other country where local clearances might be requested though.




Okies!!!

Thankx alot Annie!!!


----------



## subhadipbose

Helo Friends and Seniors !!!

ACS assesed my skills as follows : "Your Bachelor of Technology (Computer Science and Engineering) from xxx University of Technology completed on xxx xxx has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in Computing"

I selected my qualification as follows in my EOI application:
Qualification : Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology
Course name : Computer Science Engineering

Please suggest whether my selection is correct or not ???


----------



## AnneChristina

subhadipbose said:


> Helo Friends and Seniors !!!
> 
> ACS assesed my skills as follows : "Your Bachelor of Technology (Computer Science and Engineering) from xxx University of Technology completed on xxx xxx has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in Computing"
> 
> I selected my qualification as follows in my EOI application:
> Qualification : Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology
> Course name : Computer Science Engineering
> 
> Please suggest whether my selection is correct or not ???


Hasn't this been answered already? Yes, it's totally fine. No worries.


----------



## nugstrocity

*EOI submission*

Hi,

I had submitted my EOI in the skillselect site on 21st of November and I did`nt receive any confirmation mail.
The status of my application in the skillselect site currently shoes as Status: SUBMITTED

I have 65 points and from all the positive vibes here, I am hoping to get the invite on 1 December.

Does the status remain in submitted mode till I receive the invite? or does this need to change?

Thank you!


----------



## AnneChristina

"Submitted" is fine; won't change until you receive the invitation.
You will definitely get an invitation int he next round


----------



## totaloz

hi
pl guide me with medicals. I have got the invite and lodge the application for 179 visa a week back. I'm in process of submitting/uploading the documents. So as part of it i thought of going for medicals as suggested by other members here. When i enquired with hospital with my TRN number they said it was not yet enabled, due to which they can't do and asked to check with CO. What does this mean?

Whom to contact..pl suggest


----------



## getsetgo

totaloz said:


> hi
> pl guide me with medicals. I have got the invite and lodge the application for 179 visa a week back. I'm in process of submitting/uploading the documents. So as part of it i thought of going for medicals as suggested by other members here. When i enquired with hospital with my TRN number they said it was not yet enabled, due to which they can't do and asked to check with CO. What does this mean?
> 
> Whom to contact..pl suggest


In dat case you might hv to wait for co to be assigned.
You could call n check with a different clinic


----------



## monty83

AnneChristina said:


> 1. Generally the CO will give you 28 days to provide any additional documents, but if you are not able to provide the documents within the given time you can just request an extension. No problem...
> 
> 2. Your visa will only be rejected after you received an invitation 1. if you made incorrect claims, so if you have less points than you claimed; 2. for character reasons (e.g. criminal history); or 3. for health reasons (e.g. something contagious or sth expensive that would be a large drain on the Australian healthcare system)
> 
> 3. The initial entry date will be 1 year after the earliest date of your PCC or medicals. Basically those documents are valid for 1 year, so you must make the first entry before any of those documents expire.


THANK YOU FOR SUCH A IMPORTANT INFORMATION....For sure we will not make false point claims and rest are not the worry....

The reason i ask for visa period to fly... beacuse meanwhile i will finish my current contract.....

thnks once again...


----------



## destinationaustralia

totaloz said:


> hi
> pl guide me with medicals. I have got the invite and lodge the application for 179 visa a week back. I'm in process of submitting/uploading the documents. So as part of it i thought of going for medicals as suggested by other members here. When i enquired with hospital with my TRN number they said it was not yet enabled, due to which they can't do and asked to check with CO. What does this mean?
> 
> Whom to contact..pl suggest


After paying the fees and lodging your visa application, wait for the acknowledgement. After this you'll find a Medicals button located below each Applicants name, fill it, choose the hospital and submit. Only then will the hospital will be able to locate your application.
Also don'y forget to take print outs of the medical application as you'll need those during the Medicals.
Hope this helps

Cheers!


----------



## varunynr

It will change from submitted to INVITED on 1 Dec,12. Get ready with docs.


----------



## Zeebz

WAHOOOOOOO!

EOI SUBMITTED!!!! 65 points for 189visa!!! 

Such a great feeling submitting it....I can only imagine what an amazing feeling it is getting invited, visa sent, granted and stepping off that plane on to Sunny Australia!!!! 

Now the waiting game  Fingers Crossed!!!! AND GOOD LUCK to every one else that has submitted their EOI. x x x x


----------



## wizkid0319

Good luck mate..

u'll get invited in 3 days.

Cheers
Wiz



Zeebz said:


> WAHOOOOOOO!
> 
> EOI SUBMITTED!!!! 65 points for 189visa!!!
> 
> Such a great feeling submitting it....I can only imagine what an amazing feeling it is getting invited, visa sent, granted and stepping off that plane on to Sunny Australia!!!!
> 
> Now the waiting game  Fingers Crossed!!!! AND GOOD LUCK to every one else that has submitted their EOI. x x x x


----------



## Zeebz

wizkid0319 said:


> Good luck mate..
> 
> u'll get invited in 3 days.
> 
> Cheers
> Wiz




WAHOOOOOO!! Even better news  cheers wizkid!! im not that optimistic though!!! 
But lets hope you're right! have you been invited for visa orr ??


----------



## wizkid0319

Yeah... you can see everything in my signature below. Now waiting for CO.

Cheers




Zeebz said:


> WAHOOOOOO!! Even better news  cheers wizkid!! im not that optimistic though!!!
> But lets hope you're right! have you been invited for visa orr ??


----------



## Zeebz

wizkid0319 said:


> Yeah... you can see everything in my signature below. Now waiting for CO.
> 
> Cheers


Amazing! Congratulations  I shall let you know if you are correct! Hope to tell you soon!


----------



## wizkid0319

Keep it written... U'll get it. Guaranteed.. 

Cheers
Wiz




Zeebz said:


> Amazing! Congratulations  I shall let you know if you are correct! Hope to tell you soon!


----------



## Rohang

destinationaustralia said:


> After paying the fees and lodging your visa application, wait for the acknowledgement. After this you'll find a Medicals button located below each Applicants name, fill it, choose the hospital and submit. Only then will the hospital will be able to locate your application.
> Also don'y forget to take print outs of the medical application as you'll need those during the Medicals.
> Hope this helps
> 
> Cheers!


Hi,

I had a question regarding getting the medicals & the police chck done. I was thinking of getting my police check done as I am assuming the invitation should come in by the 1st of December. My queston is :

1. The police check requires the original passport to be sent to the embassy for verification and might take between a week to a months time (worst case scenario ) . Is the passport necessary for the medical to get done or can i use any other ID as an identity proof .

2. Or do you guys think its better off for me now to hold on to my passport , get the medicals done and then send it for the police check .

Appreicate it if I could get help with this info.

Thanks

Rohan


----------



## nazz

Rabbu said:


> I have received EOI invitation with indicative 65 points after being nominated by the South Australia State Government for a 489 Visa. According to the invitation, I am liable to lodge visa application within 2 months.
> ACS has assessed my qualification of Bachelor in Engineering from India as equivalent to AQF Associate Degree in computing. In my EOI application, I have applied my qualification as a bachelor degree. But, after getting the invitation, I happened to realize that I might have committed a mistake by filling my qualification as a bachelor degree in the EOI application and should have placed advanced diploma in computing there.
> Now, at this point, I am caught in a dilemma. If I am to proceed ahead in this condition, I fear that the DIAC may deem the mistake that I committed as an attempt to inflate my score which could result in denial of visa on the ground of fraudulence, thus barring me from any kind of visa for 3 years.
> In such situation, should I apply for the state sponsorship again? OR there are any provisions to deal with such circumstances helping me to amend my EOI application while the South Australia state sponsorship that I have been granted remains intact. Please your advice is vital for me in this regard.


I have same situation, don't know what should I do?


----------



## nazz

AnneChristina said:


> I am really not 100%ly sure, but I personally would call NSW and explain the mistake. Maybe there is a possibility to lodge a new EoI with correct points and NSW inviting that new EoI without you having to apply again. Just ask them.


Do you have any other qualification in Australia?


----------



## Rohang

Hi,

I had a question regarding getting the medicals & the police chck done. I was thinking of getting my police check done as I am assuming the invitation should come in by the 1st of December. My queston is :

1. The police check requires the original passport to be sent to the embassy for verification and might take between a week to a months time (worst case scenario ) . Is the passport necessary for the medical to get done or can i use any other ID as an identity proof .

2. Or do you guys think its better off for me now to hold on to my passport , get the medicals done and then send it for the police check .

Appreicate it if I could get help with this info.

Thanks

Rohan


----------



## ashanti7311

Hi people

I just got invitation to apply for 190 visa. However I had applied for the 489 visa. How long does it take for the 190 visa to be granted ???


----------



## comwiz_y2k

ashanti7311 said:


> Hi people
> 
> I just got invitation to apply for 190 visa. However I had applied for the 489 visa. How long does it take for the 190 visa to be granted ???


Hi Ashanti,

Can you please let us know which state did you get invitation? When did you submit your application? What is your ANZCODE? 
Thanks!

Jay


----------



## salmantq

Dear Members

In my EOI application i selected both 190 and 189 Visa . I have not applied for any state as yet , i am waiting for 1 Dec invitations . 

1-My understanding is that selecting 190 wont effect any thing regarding my 189 Independent Invitation . is this correct?

2-My points are 65 and i have applied for Business Analyst , approx when should i expect an invitation ?

Thanks


----------



## salmantq

nazz said:


> I have same situation, don't know what should I do?


Please read following comment and you may also come to this conclusion that if your claims which were incorrect have Decreased your points as a result, points you have is not sufficient for you to qualify for visa you applied you may get rejected . I am just guessing .

=============================
Originally Posted by AnneChristina View Post
1. Generally the CO will give you 28 days to provide any additional documents, but if you are not able to provide the documents within the given time you can just request an extension. No problem...

2. Your visa will only be rejected after you received an invitation 1. if you made incorrect claims, so if you have less points than you claimed; 2. for character reasons (e.g. criminal history); or 3. for health reasons (e.g. something contagious or sth expensive that would be a large drain on the Australian healthcare system)

============================================


----------



## Amitkmr

*Question reg PCC*

Hello Experts,

I was in Denmark for 2 months on business visa. Do I need to get a pcc from Denmark also? Has anyone got any info about that?


----------



## Arpitwaj

ashanti7311 said:


> Hi people
> 
> I just got invitation to apply for 190 visa. However I had applied for the 489 visa. How long does it take for the 190 visa to be granted ???


Well congrats ! Just apply for visa,fill details and submit application. CO will be assigned in 2-4 weeks and it can be granted in 1-2 months(hope you pick the express ! )


----------



## Pete_sampras

Amitkmr said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I was in Denmark for 2 months on business visa. Do I need to get a pcc from Denmark also? Has anyone got any info about that?


Not Required, only if you lived in a country for more than 12 months (cumulative) or more


----------



## Arpitwaj

salmantq said:


> Dear Members
> 
> In my EOI application i selected both 190 and 189 Visa . I have not applied for any state as yet , i am waiting for 1 Dec invitations .
> 
> 1-My understanding is that selecting 190 wont effect any thing regarding my 189 Independent Invitation . is this correct?
> 
> 2-My points are 65 and i have applied for Business Analyst , approx when should i expect an invitation ?
> 
> Thanks


1. correct
2.Gear up for 1st Dec


----------



## anj0907

Amitkmr said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I was in Denmark for 2 months on business visa. Do I need to get a pcc from Denmark also? Has anyone got any info about that?


PCC is required only for those countries where you have stayed for more than 12 months in all in past 10 years...


----------



## barry_J

abc


----------



## tanymech

Hi Friends,

I'm not sure whether this is the correct thread for this type of question. But I hope you guys are capable of answering this as some of u might be having the same scenario.

I'm working as an IT consultant and have 5+ of working experience. My first degree was in Mechanical Engineering ( Honours Degree ) and I also completed a Masters in IT & Mgt from a UK University ( did this part time ).
Now I have applied for ACS Skills Assessment and expecting results. I don't think it will be an issue as I've got my Masters in IT and required work experience in IT. And also ACS considers prior work experience as well. ( i completed my M.Sc recently )
But my worry is will it be an issue in the next steps? I don't think that my first degree will be assessed by ACS as it is not an ICT one. I hope you understand my situation.. really appreciate ur advises...


----------



## Girish74

AnneChristina said:


> Each state has different criteria. For example, some require 7 in IELTS while others (NSW) only requires 6. Some require you to only apply for their state, and some require you to have a certain amount in your bank account.
> Just go to each of the states' websites and see which states you qualify for.


Hello AnneChristina,

Thanks for your reply.

I have searched for all states and found that my job (database admin 261111) is available only in South Australia and NT skills in demand list.

South Australia requires IELTS score of 7 in each. So my agent has applied for NT - in subclass 190.

I am doughtful about NT as i didnt found any jobs there on job portals. Most of the jobs are available either in Victoria or NSW.

Thanks
Girish


----------



## ashish.kundan

Hi Friends,

I have doubt.

Directly I got Invitation from DIAC for NSW SS. But I haven't received any email from NSW. Do I need any approval letter from State to apply Visa in Skill select?

Thanks,
Ashish


----------



## nav.mahajan

ashish.kundan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have doubt.
> 
> Directly I got Invitation from DIAC for NSW SS. But I haven't received any email from NSW. Do I need any approval letter from State to apply Visa in Skill select?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ashish


Nope mate... NSW sends paper mail.. but they tell diac to invite person on the approval day only... 
That's y u hv invite n approval mail is on It's way....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## ashish.kundan

nav.mahajan said:


> Nope mate... NSW sends paper mail.. but they tell diac to invite person on the approval day only...
> That's y u hv invite n approval mail is on It's way....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Thanks Mahajan


----------



## luckyali111

*Visa Question*

First of all thanks to all for the wonderful information shared through this forum. 
Please help me with my following querry.

I have applied for 189 visa and is expected to get a invite on 1st Dec. I have included my wife and kids in the EOI. Now due to some personal issue my wife and kids will not be travelling with me. Neither do they have any future plan to move to Australia. 

Please suggest will this effect my Visa anyhow or will it be wise to remove them from the app. Also if i get their visa and they do no go will it effect my visa renewal process after its expiry in 5 years.


----------



## comwiz_y2k

ashish.kundan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have doubt.
> 
> Directly I got Invitation from DIAC for NSW SS. But I haven't received any email from NSW. Do I need any approval letter from State to apply Visa in Skill select?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ashish



Hi Ashish,

Can you please tell us when did you submit your NSW SS? What is you points and ANZCODE.
Thanks.


Jay


----------



## ashish.kundan

comwiz_y2k said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Can you please tell us when did you submit your NSW SS? What is you points and ANZCODE.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Jay


I sent document on 25th Oct and they received it on 29th but I got acknowledgment on 19th Nov. Approval I got today i.e. on 27th Nov.

ANZCode 261313
Point with SS:60


----------



## Sameera_89

Hey guys, I am a regular visitor to this great forum. I am in a catch 22 situation currently I have a 189 visa invitation but I do not intend to apply ,because unfortunately when I submitted my EOI the system calculated my points to be 65,some of my experience during my studies was included. Now because of this great forum I know that my actual points should be 60.I have just received Victorian state sponsorship (I had updated Vic State before my application was finalised).Now I am scared that after 30th November my EOI will be unlocked and on Dec 1st I may get another invitation for 189 with 65 points, before I have a chance to amend my EOI (60 points).I don’t want my EOI locked for another 2 months. A friend advised that I should write to DIAC and clear things with them.
I would very much appreciate if anyone gives me DIAC email address because I am not sure the one I have is the right one ‘[email protected]’


----------



## sam18

Hi all,
Is there anyone in the forum who lodged visa on 19 november and got the acknowledgement?
I lodged 189 visa on 19th and still waiting for the acknowledgement. I asked my agent but he did not get any acknowledgement from immigration.


----------



## marichelle

Hi guys!!!! Submitted EOI 26/10/2012 with 60 points dev programmer (ACS).... just wondering what you think the chances are of getting an invite on 1 dec ??


----------



## Arpitwaj

marichelle said:


> Hi guys!!!! Submitted EOI 26/10/2012 with 60 points dev programmer (ACS).... just wondering what you think the chances are of getting an invite on 1 dec ??


Hopefully yes this time around !


----------



## Shixmo

*Question on visa being granted*

Thank you all for the priceless information in this forum.
I have another question regarding being granted the visa. If one applies the 189 visa and includes spouse and child and the primary applicant changes their mind about going after being granted the visa, can the spouse and child still migrate?


----------



## Shixmo

When you say get an invite you mean the EOI? I think you can edit your EOI before the invite to exclude them unless you were getting points from your spouse. I am not an expert but I think the site says you can be updating your change of situation in the EOI.
If its for the visa application then i suppose you can talk to your CO about it assuming your not paying the visa fees for the spouse for IELTS.

Hope it works out and the experts on the forum can respond



luckyali111 said:


> First of all thanks to all for the wonderful information shared through this forum.
> Please help me with my following querry.
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa and is expected to get a invite on 1st Dec. I have included my wife and kids in the EOI. Now due to some personal issue my wife and kids will not be travelling with me. Neither do they have any future plan to move to Australia.
> 
> Please suggest will this effect my Visa anyhow or will it be wise to remove them from the app. Also if i get their visa and they do no go will it effect my visa renewal process after its expiry in 5 years.


----------



## Shixmo

Thanks for the information



destinationaustralia said:


> 1) Uploading of only passport is required. NID details is to be mentioned but this need not be uploaded. In general, for docs being uploaded, colour scanned copies will do, certification is not required.
> 2) AFAIK, Will do, but it guess should not be too old as more recent the work experience the better.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## amit_7

marichelle said:


> Hi guys!!!! Submitted EOI 26/10/2012 with 60 points dev programmer (ACS).... just wondering what you think the chances are of getting an invite on 1 dec ??


Depends on last closing entry!!!
But with 60 points it's a fair chance to get invite this december!!!


----------



## AnneChristina

marichelle said:


> Hi guys!!!! Submitted EOI 26/10/2012 with 60 points dev programmer (ACS).... just wondering what you think the chances are of getting an invite on 1 dec ??


If DIAC invites at least 900 people for 189 in the next round you should get an invitation.


----------



## Shixmo

Dear AnneChristina

Do you know if the spouse of the primary applicant who has been granted the visa and changes their mind on going can still move to Australia or the visa requires the primary applicant to be present too?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## sameera207

Dear Anne,


Seeking your expert prediction.
I ve lodged my EOI on 26/11 with 65 points under "software engineer 261313" Looking at the forum expecting an invitation on the December 1st invitations round. What do you think?


----------



## sameera207

Zeebz said:


> WAHOOOOOOO!
> 
> EOI SUBMITTED!!!! 65 points for 189visa!!!
> 
> Such a great feeling submitting it....I can only imagine what an amazing feeling it is getting invited, visa sent, granted and stepping off that plane on to Sunny Australia!!!!
> 
> Now the waiting game  Fingers Crossed!!!! AND GOOD LUCK to every one else that has submitted their EOI. x x x x


whats ur code?


----------



## AnneChristina

sameera207 said:


> Dear Anne,
> 
> 
> Seeking your expert prediction.
> I ve lodged my EOI on 26/11 with 65 points under "software engineer 261313" Looking at the forum expecting an invitation on the December 1st invitations round. What do you think?


With 65 points you will definitely get an invitation. No doubt about it.


----------



## sam18

Hi all,
I lodged 189 visa on 19th november and still waiting for the acknowledgement. I asked my agent but he did not get any acknowledgement from immigration. From this forum, I came to know people usually get it in 6-7 days. Hope everythings goes well


----------



## sameera207

AnneChristina said:


> With 65 points you will definitely get an invitation. No doubt about it.


thanks Anne. Your prediction has to be right keeping my fingers crossed. Well, i see many 65 pointers in queue this time.


----------



## luckyali111

Shixmo said:


> When you say get an invite you mean the EOI? I think you can edit your EOI before the invite to exclude them unless you were getting points from your spouse. I am not an expert but I think the site says you can be updating your change of situation in the EOI.
> If its for the visa application then i suppose you can talk to your CO about it assuming your not paying the visa fees for the spouse for IELTS.
> 
> Hope it works out and the experts on the forum can respond


Thanx Shixmo, No i am not claiming any point for my spouse neither her IELTS is required. I am only concerned that her not migrating to Australia should not impact my Visa.


----------



## AnneChristina

Shixmo said:


> Dear AnneChristina
> 
> Do you know if the spouse of the primary applicant who has been granted the visa and changes their mind on going can still move to Australia or the visa requires the primary applicant to be present too?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


I'm sorry, I'm really not 100% sure about this. I have seen some restrictions on temporary visas where the secondary applicant can only enter with or after, and must leave with or before the main applicant. But I don't think these restrictions apply to PR holders. Wouldn't make any sense.
I assume that it shouldn't be any problem, but better confirm with DIAC.


----------



## totaloz

destinationaustralia said:


> After paying the fees and lodging your visa application, wait for the acknowledgement. After this you'll find a Medicals button located below each Applicants name, fill it, choose the hospital and submit. Only then will the hospital will be able to locate your application.
> Also don'y forget to take print outs of the medical application as you'll need those during the Medicals.
> Hope this helps
> 
> Cheers!


Hey thanks for the info.

Well do anything from my side to be done for getting ack? Currently when i checked the status is showing as "in progresss" on the right hand side top corner. I paid the fee and in the process of uploading the documents?

Gen, how long does it take to get acknowledgment?

By the way i applied for PCC and got it. THanks for the info shared by others, went to PSK after applying online and taken around 2 hours for it.


----------



## destinationaustralia

totaloz said:


> Hey thanks for the info.
> 
> Well do anything from my side to be done for getting ack? Currently when i checked the status is showing as "in progresss" on the right hand side top corner. I paid the fee and in the process of uploading the documents?
> 
> Gen, how long does it take to get acknowledgment?
> 
> By the way i applied for PCC and got it. THanks for the info shared by others, went to PSK after applying online and taken around 2 hours for it.


Ack comes in anytime between 1-5 days. Can you now locate the Medicals Tab below all the applicants names?

Cheers!


----------



## Shixmo

Thanks AnneChristina! Will check with DIAC



AnneChristina said:


> I'm sorry, I'm really not 100% sure about this. I have seen some restrictions on temporary visas where the secondary applicant can only enter with or after, and must leave with or before the main applicant. But I don't think these restrictions apply to PR holders. Wouldn't make any sense.
> I assume that it shouldn't be any problem, but better confirm with DIAC.


----------



## apurvwalia

destinationaustralia said:


> Ack comes in anytime between 1-5 days. Can you now locate the Medicals Tab below all the applicants names?
> 
> Cheers!


Hi,you have got such a great score in IELTS. Would you mind if I ask your secret and where did you sit for the test ?


----------



## totaloz

i can see the Health evidance of and attach document under the applicant list. But when i checked with the both the available hospitals in my town they are saying the tfn no is not enbaled.

by the way its has been more than 5 days. i have submitted on 21st nov.


----------



## getsetgo

totaloz said:


> i can see the Health evidance of and attach document under the applicant list. But when i checked with the both the available hospitals in my town they are saying the tfn no is not enbaled.
> 
> by the way its has been more than 5 days. i have submitted on 21st nov.


Can you see the organize your health link under each applicant?


----------



## melbourne2012

getsetgo said:


> Can you see the organize your health link under each applicant?


We can;t see it at the moment. The website interface in very unstable. Each time we log in, we might see all tabs, some tabs, or none.


----------



## melbourne2012

destinationaustralia said:


> Ack comes in anytime between 1-5 days. Can you now locate the Medicals Tab below all the applicants names?
> 
> Cheers!


I logged my application last Sunday and the ack came within 1hour. I could locate Medical tabs under each application yesterday but now I can't. Even sometime when i log in, the page is totally blank!


----------



## deearora

sam18 said:


> Hi all,
> Is there anyone in the forum who lodged visa on 19 november and got the acknowledgement?
> I lodged 189 visa on 19th and still waiting for the acknowledgement. I asked my agent but he did not get any acknowledgement from immigration.


hey sam, 

same situtaion as yours, i called immi and they said that i need to send an email thorugh to [email protected] with my name and passport number and the visa applied for. dont worry they said that are aplication was in the system, it might be a glitch


----------



## sehmbi

Hi everyone I'm planning to submit my EOI in January 2013, with 60 points in 189 visa subclass, what are my chances of getting invitation ? 

P.s my ielts exam is on 8 th dec, hopefully I will achieve 7 each, last time I missed by .05 in writing


----------



## Sameera_89

atten: AnneChristina

I would appreciate if could tell me DIAC email .I already have an invitation for 189 with 65 pts but I need to inform DIAC that my pts should be 60 (system included some work experience during my studies).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AnneChristina

Sameera_89 said:


> atten: AnneChristina
> 
> I would appreciate if could tell me DIAC email .I already have an invitation for 189 with 65 pts but I need to inform DIAC that my pts should be 60 (system included some work experience during my studies).
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Unfortunately, if you claimed higher points in your EoI than you should have, there is really nothing you can do about it.
If you contact DIAC they will tell you to let the invitation lapse and then correct the claims once the EoI is unfrozen. if you want to avoid wasting 2 months the best thing to do is lodge a new EoI. For your work experience which took place during your studies you should select "No" when it asks whether that experience is related to your occupation.

If you want to confirm this info with DIAC feel free to contact them via telephone between 9am and 4pm Central Australian Time: +61 1300 364 613 (option 1)

Alternatively you can use the GSM pre-lodgement enquiry form: Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## AnneChristina

sehmbi said:


> Hi everyone I'm planning to submit my EOI in January 2013, with 60 points in 189 visa subclass, what are my chances of getting invitation ?
> 
> P.s my ielts exam is on 8 th dec, hopefully I will achieve 7 each, last time I missed by .05 in writing


If things continue the way they are right now, chances are very good and you should receive an invitation rather quickly (less than 1 month).
However, you should note that Skillselect is still in its infancy and this is a test run. More specifically, DIAC reserved the right to change the system January 1st 2013 (see link: http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf)
Thus, if you are able to lodge an EoI in December, it would probably be safer. However, if you are not able to do that I wouldn't worry too much; chances are that things will stay the same or at least very similar.


----------



## anj0907

AnneChristina said:


> If things continue the way they are right now, chances are very good and you should receive an invitation rather quickly (less than 1 month).
> However, you should note that Skillselect is still in its infancy and this is a test run. More specifically, DIAC reserved the right to change the system January 1st 2013 (see link: http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf)
> Thus, if you are able to lodge an EoI in December, it would probably be safer. However, if you are not able to do that I wouldn't worry too much; chances are that things will stay the same or at least very similar.


Thanks for this info Anne....I was really not aware of this... . So, what do you think will happen after Jan 1 2013?


----------



## destinationaustralia

Hi Ann, Can you help me out on this one. I need to attend a short Professional Development Course (four months) in another city. I'll shall be temporarily moving out, but family (Secondary Applicants) stays behind at my permanent residence. No change in address for correspondence either. Do i need to initiate a change in circumstance? I look forward for your suggestion on this.

Thanks


----------



## AnneChristina

anj0907 said:


> Thanks for this info Anne....I was really not aware of this... . So, what do you think will happen after Jan 1 2013?


Generally I think the system will stay more or less the same. I think this clause was just provided in case Skillselect turns out to be a complete disaster and DIAC wants to return to the old system. But overall I would consider skillselect a success (though there are def some issues which need to be addressed), so I assume they will stick to it.

One point of consideration is the amount of EoIs they have. With current invitation levels they will run out of valid EoIs next month, and I have no idea how they will address this.
Starting Dec/ Jan they may just invite everybody who lodges a valid EoI (in which case waiting times would drop to max 2 weeks), they may hold invitation rounds less frequently (though it wouldn't make sense to conduct them too seldom as it would cause huge waves of work followed by slow time), or they may reduce the number of invitations (though they want to invite about 45,000 in this year as per their planning level).

I really have no idea; I hope they just continue this system and invite everyone more or less immediately, but there is really no way to know.


----------



## Max1983

AnneChristina said:


> Generally I think the system will stay more or less the same. I think this clause was just provided in case Skillselect turns out to be a complete disaster and DIAC wants to return to the old system. But overall I would consider skillselect a success (though there are def some issues which need to be addressed), so I assume they will stick to it.
> 
> One point of consideration is the amount of EoIs they have. With current invitation levels they will run out of valid EoIs next month, and I have no idea how they will address this.
> Starting Dec/ Jan they may just invite everybody who lodges a valid EoI (in which case waiting times would drop to max 2 weeks), they may hold invitation rounds less frequently (though it wouldn't make sense to conduct them too seldom as it would cause huge waves of work followed by slow time), or they may reduce the number of invitations (though they want to invite about 45,000 in this year as per their planning level).
> 
> I really have no idea; I hope they just continue this system and invite everyone more or less immediately, but there is really no way to know.


Hi Anne,
Do you think there is a chance that they will reduce the pass marks to 55.....Or make it bit easy in anyway, as they are nt receiving enough EOI applications


----------



## AnneChristina

destinationaustralia said:


> Hi Ann, Can you help me out on this one. I need to attend a short Professional Development Course (four months) in another city. I'll shall be temporarily moving out, but family (Secondary Applicants) stays behind at my permanent residence. No change in address for correspondence either. Do i need to initiate a change in circumstance? I look forward for your suggestion on this.
> 
> Thanks


Well, on the form it says "If you intend to change your residential address for
more than 14 days while your application is being processed, you must tell the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (the department) your new address prior to moving, and how long you will be there."

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf

However, assuming that you will remain registered at your current address & mail can still be received & responded to I don't think it's absolutely necessary.

Another consideration may be your telephone number though. Will you remain in the same circle? Can you still be reached via the tel number that you provided to DIAC? If not I would prob fill out the form.


----------



## sameera207

AnneChristina said:


> Generally I think the system will stay more or less the same. I think this clause was just provided in case Skillselect turns out to be a complete disaster and DIAC wants to return to the old system. But overall I would consider skillselect a success (though there are def some issues which need to be addressed), so I assume they will stick to it.
> 
> One point of consideration is the amount of EoIs they have. With current invitation levels they will run out of valid EoIs next month, and I have no idea how they will address this.
> Starting Dec/ Jan they may just invite everybody who lodges a valid EoI (in which case waiting times would drop to max 2 weeks), they may hold invitation rounds less frequently (though it wouldn't make sense to conduct them too seldom as it would cause huge waves of work followed by slow time), or they may reduce the number of invitations (though they want to invite about 45,000 in this year as per their planning level).
> 
> I really have no idea; I hope they just continue this system and invite everyone more or less immediately, but there is really no way to know.


Hey Anne,

Basically they dont have enough EOIs lodged in the system to keep inviting at the rate they do currently (like 1400 invites per round in Nov). So what you are saying is either they will reduce the number of invitations given at a round or they will increase the time gap between rounds. Well hope I wont get affected by this

I am eagerly waiting for an invite in december with 65 points for 189 subclass under 261313.

Regards

Sameera


----------



## destinationaustralia

AnneChristina said:


> Can you still be reached via the tel number that you provided to DIAC? If not I would prob fill out the form.


Thanks Ann. You are as prompt and helpful as ever!

Yes, my Mobile number remains the same. 

Cheers!


----------



## AnneChristina

Max1983 said:


> Hi Anne,
> Do you think there is a chance that they will reduce the pass marks to 55.....Or make it bit easy in anyway, as they are nt receiving enough EOI applications


I really doubt it. The pass mark was just reduced in Jul 2012. If they make any changes to the passmark or the way in which points are calculated I would assume that it would take place earliest Jul 2013.

Another consideration: If you look at the reports from Aug - Oct it seems like the number of EoIs (for higher points) is slightly increasing (though it's just a tiny increase). I would think that DIAC might give the new point system some time before changing it.

But honestly, this is complete speculation. Don't take my word for it.


----------



## AnneChristina

sameera207 said:


> Hey Anne,
> 
> Basically they dont have enough EOIs lodged in the system to keep inviting at the rate they do currently (like 1400 invites per round in Nov). So what you are saying is either they will reduce the number of invitations given at a round or they will increase the time gap between rounds. Well hope I wont get affected by this
> 
> I am eagerly waiting for an invite in december with 65 points for 189 subclass under 261313.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sameera


You have absolutely nothing to worry about. As long as they invite at least 350 - 400 people on Dec 1st, everybody with 65+ points will be invited.

Anyways, they should hopefully make the next invitation announcement in a couple of days, so let's just wait and see...

I didn't mean to worry people; just wanted to point out that it would be better to apply in Dec rather than Jan if possible.

P.S. They may also just maintain current levels and invite everyone, so it might also turn out to the better...


----------



## subhadipbose

Hello All,
I had submitted my EOI on 7-Sept but updated it on 09-Nov with no change in points score.
The date of effect remains as 07/09/2012.
That was the same day that i had applied for VIC SS.
So do you think the 12 weeks processing time for VIC will be considered from 07-Sept only ??


----------



## AnneChristina

subhadipbose said:


> Hello All,
> I had submitted my EOI on 7-Sept but updated it on 09-Nov with no change in points score.
> The date of effect remains as 07/09/2012.
> That was the same day that i had applied for VIC SS.
> So do you think the 12 weeks processing time for VIC will be considered from 07-Sept only ??


VIC takes about 12 weeks from the day they received your application. it is not relevant whether you made slight changes to your EoI.


----------



## Max1983

AnneChristina said:


> I really doubt it. The pass mark was just reduced in Jul 2012. If they make any changes to the passmark or the way in which points are calculated I would assume that it would take place earliest Jul 2013.
> 
> Another consideration: If you look at the reports from Aug - Oct it seems like the number of EoIs (for higher points) is slightly increasing (though it's just a tiny increase). I would think that DIAC might give the new point system some time before changing it.
> 
> But honestly, this is complete speculation. Don't take my word for it.


I am having 55 points only. That's why I'm just hoping rules to turn my-way. Anyway Thanks heaps for ur reply.


----------



## AnneChristina

Max1983 said:


> I am having 55 points only. That's why I'm just hoping rules to turn my-way. Anyway Thanks heaps for ur reply.


Is there anything you can do to increase your points?
Maybe retake the IELTS, take the NAATI translation test, or get sponsorship from a state?


----------



## Manii

Finally got my PR.. Thnxx to god nd 2 all my frnds.


----------



## AnneChristina

Congratulations Manii! :clap2:


----------



## Manii

AnneChristina said:


> Congratulations Manii! :clap2:


Thnxx anne..


----------



## deepuz

Hi Anne - I'm stuck with 55 points as well... retaking IELTS on Dec 1st.., I have to get 7 in all this time around to be eligible for 189 or 190. 
Can you provide more information on NAATI translation test? is that easy?


----------



## sameera207

Dear All,

I am doing some preplanning assuming that I will get an invite on the 1st. I have some funds that I've put on a deposit which expires on 25th Dec. All my docs except PCC is now ready. Looking at possible changes to the system and all do you guys advice me to withdraw the funds and apply early december or wait until the 25th for the deposit to mature and then do the payment?

Regards

Sameera


----------



## superm

Manii said:


> Thnxx anne..


Congrats manniii... 
Update your signature.


----------



## spin123

sameera207 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am doing some preplanning assuming that I will get an invite on the 1st. I have some funds that I've put on a deposit which expires on 25th Dec. All my docs except PCC is now ready. Looking at possible changes to the system and all do you guys advice me to withdraw the funds and apply early december or wait until the 25th for the deposit to mature and then do the payment?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sameera


You will be paying through credit card rite? So why do you want to uplift the deposits?

Once the payment is made through credit card, you can settle the amount when you receive the credit card statement. I'm pretty sure the last payment date should be after 25th. 

Then you can throw us a party from the interest income i guess


----------



## anj0907

sameera207 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am doing some preplanning assuming that I will get an invite on the 1st. I have some funds that I've put on a deposit which expires on 25th Dec. All my docs except PCC is now ready. Looking at possible changes to the system and all do you guys advice me to withdraw the funds and apply early december or wait until the 25th for the deposit to mature and then do the payment?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sameera


Hey Sameera...I don't think you have anything to worry once you get the invite...The possible changes will only affect the EOI invitations...if you get invited on Dec 1st (which I am sure u will) u can apply for Visa anytime within the given time frame...


----------



## ashish.kundan

Manii said:


> Finally got my PR.. Thnxx to god nd 2 all my frnds.


congrats mani


----------



## ashish.kundan

Manii said:


> Finally got my PR.. Thnxx to god nd 2 all my frnds.


Many congratulation


----------



## Sameera_89

AnneChristina

Thank you very much for the quick response.Actually my Victorian State Sponsorship was approved yesterday.I had informed Victorian State about the extra 5 point in my EOI before the State application (190) was finalised. Now I am worried if I am invited (189) again on DEC 1 with out getting a chance to amend my details in my EOI and it is locked for another two months.
Please advise.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sameera207

spin123 said:


> You will be paying through credit card rite? So why do you want to uplift the deposits?
> 
> Once the payment is made through credit card, you can settle the amount when you receive the credit card statement. I'm pretty sure the last payment date should be after 25th.
> 
> Then you can throw us a party from the interest income i guess


NO mate, My credit limit is below the required amount and there is a sum to be settled too. So i will have to settle it and then put the extra amount of money to carry out the transaction. Also prior to application I need to pay my agent also a thumping amount. So deposits cannot rest there


----------



## jyotikhtr

deepuz said:


> Hi Anne - I'm stuck with 55 points as well... retaking IELTS on Dec 1st.., I have to get 7 in all this time around to be eligible for 189 or 190.
> Can you provide more information on NAATI translation test? is that easy?


Hello,

I guess I read somewhere that NAATI is only considered if it is related with your skill, not sure though.

Please let me also know if you find anything useful.

Regards,
Jyoti


----------



## spin123

sameera207 said:


> NO mate, My credit limit is below the required amount and there is a sum to be settled too. So i will have to settle it and then put the extra amount of money to carry out the transaction. Also prior to application I need to pay my agent also a thumping amount. So deposits cannot rest there


As pointed out by anj0907 so long you have the invitation it won't be an issue.

Also as an option you can discuss with the agent and come to an agreement by requesting him to do the payment and you to settle the amount after 25th.


----------



## getsetgo

Manii said:


> Finally got my PR.. Thnxx to god nd 2 all my frnds.


Congratulations and celebrations!!!!!!!!!! 
Cheers Mate...


----------



## jyotikhtr

Manii said:


> Finally got my PR.. Thnxx to god nd 2 all my frnds.


Congrats Manii !!!

Can you please summarize your steps of road to the PR (including medicals, COs, e.t.c) with dates ? This would be very helpful for others. 

IELTS................14-Aug
ACS Result ................11-June-2011
EOI Submitted................15-Aug-2012
NSW Applied................24-Oct-2012


I am not sure what the process is to be followed after being approved for NSW SS.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Jyoti


----------



## AnneChristina

deepuz said:


> Hi Anne - I'm stuck with 55 points as well... retaking IELTS on Dec 1st.., I have to get 7 in all this time around to be eligible for 189 or 190.
> Can you provide more information on NAATI translation test? is that easy?


The NAATI Test is a translation Test. if you pass you will be awarded 5 points for speaking a community language. It has nothing to do with your skilled occupation.

First thing you should do is check whether your mother tongue (or a different language you speak fluently) is on the community language list: 

Skilled – Transitional – Independent (Residence) Visa (Subclass 885) (Note: The info on this page is old; you no longer need to be accredited at the professional level, but only the para-professional level. Also, you no longer get these points if you completed a degree in the community language; NAATI accreditation is the only pathway. I only provided this link so that you can see which languages are being considered)

If you speak any of these languages, then you can apply with NAATI to take a translation or interpreting test. Here the information booklet: http://www.naati.com.au/PDF/Booklets/Accreditation_by_Testing_booklet.pdf

In order to get community language points you would only need to take a test at the paraprofessional level, but unfortunately paraprofessional tests are only available in Australia and NZ. Overseas you can only take the professional test, which is only offered twice a year (Mar & Sep) at overseas locations.

Furthermore, the test is quite expensive:
Paraprofessional translator: $555
Paraprofessional Interpreter: $694
Professional Translator (in Australia): $694
Professional Interpreter (in Australia): $866
Professional Translator (overseas): $1,234
http://www.naati.com.au/PDF/Forms/Fees%20and%20Charges.pdf

I have tried my luck with the professional translation test, but failed one of the 2 passages  The professional test consists of 3 passages of which you have to translate 2, and a short ethics section. The test is really quite difficult. It does not only test your language skills, but rather translating skills. The sections are quite technical in nature (I translated passages dealing with medicine and law), with complex sentence structures which cannot easily be translated, and phrases which just do not exist in the other language. On the + side: You can bring a dictionary and you have plenty of time.

Now, I have not taken the paraprofessional test, but there are some basic differences:
1. While the professional test only deals with one direction (e.g. English into German), the paraprofessional test always examines both directions.
2. The passages are much easier; no technical vocabulary and less complex sentences.

I have not really looked into the interpreting tests, but I assume that interpreting is even harder than translating, particularly for people like me with a 3-second memory


----------



## AnneChristina

sameera207 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am doing some preplanning assuming that I will get an invite on the 1st. I have some funds that I've put on a deposit which expires on 25th Dec. All my docs except PCC is now ready. Looking at possible changes to the system and all do you guys advice me to withdraw the funds and apply early december or wait until the 25th for the deposit to mature and then do the payment?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sameera


Hi Sameera,
once you are invited you have 2 months to lodge your application. If you cannot make the payment before Dec 25, just wait until then to lodge your application.
This will not cause any problems.


----------



## Max1983

AnneChristina said:


> Is there anything you can do to increase your points?
> Maybe retake the IELTS, take the NAATI translation test, or get sponsorship from a state?


I was writing IELTS constantly to get 7each. Honestly, I was fairly close to achieve it. But when NSW sponsorship opportunity came I just gave up IELTS and applied for NSW SS on 24th October, and now as time passes my hope for Nsw SS is vanishing. Now it looks like I should start writing IELTS again.
Bcz at any cost I Dnt want to go frm Sydney.
My TR is expiring in Nov 13.


----------



## Max1983

Manii said:


> Finally got my PR.. Thnxx to god nd 2 all my frnds.


Hey Manii

Congrats Man.........PAAAAARRRRty?


----------



## subhadipbose

Manii said:


> Finally got my PR.. Thnxx to god nd 2 all my frnds.


Congrats Maniii !!!!!


----------



## deepuz

thanks Anne for the detailed information... but looks like this option is not viable for me at the moment... 
I'm taking IELTS this saturday.... will have to really perform well... thats the only viable option at the moment:boxing: ...
I'm still not comfortable with "Reading" bit ... :juggle:


----------



## subhadipbose

Sameera_89 said:


> AnneChristina
> 
> Thank you very much for the quick response.Actually my Victorian State Sponsorship was approved yesterday.I had informed Victorian State about the extra 5 point in my EOI before the State application (190) was finalised. Now I am worried if I am invited (189) again on DEC 1 with out getting a chance to amend my details in my EOI and it is locked for another two months.
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey can you please update your signature with your time lines....just trying to understand when you had applied for the VIC SS, and how long did they take to process your application.


----------



## AnneChristina

Max1983 said:


> I was writing IELTS constantly to get 7each. Honestly, I was fairly close to achieve it. But when NSW sponsorship opportunity came I just gave up IELTS and applied for NSW SS on 24th October, and now as time passes my hope for Nsw SS is vanishing. Now it looks like I should start writing IELTS again.
> Bcz at any cost I Dnt want to go frm Sydney.
> My TR is expiring in Nov 13.


Wow, that's really unfortunate. Have you tried getting your score re-assessed. Here have been a few people who got upgraded, though there were also others who did not get a higher score.

But I wouldn't give up on SS yet. From the activity in this forum it appears that NSW got a lot of applications lately and just takes a bit longer to process them.
Have you had a look at this sheet? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7


----------



## AnneChristina

deepuz said:


> thanks Anne for the detailed information... but looks like this option is not viable for me at the moment...
> I'm taking IELTS this saturday.... will have to really perform well... thats the only viable option at the moment:boxing: ...
> I'm still not comfortable with "Reading" bit ... :juggle:


Good luck Deepuz


----------



## subhadipbose

deepuz said:


> thanks Anne for the detailed information... but looks like this option is not viable for me at the moment...
> I'm taking IELTS this saturday.... will have to really perform well... thats the only viable option at the moment:boxing: ...
> I'm still not comfortable with "Reading" bit ... :juggle:


Don't loose hope....but focus on your exams this weekend....best of luck mate !!!!


----------



## luckyali111

Hi All,

Please Please help me with my Querry below.

I have applied for 189 visa and is expected to get a invite on 1st Dec. I have included my wife and kids in the EOI ( no ponts claimed for Spouse). Now due to some personal issue my wife and kids will not be travelling with me. Neither do they have any future plan to move to Australia. 

Please suggest will this effect my Visa anyhow or will it be wise to remove them from the app. I am worried that my Visa may get cancelled after some time if they do not travel. Also if i get their visa and they do no go will it effect my visa renewal process after its expiry in 5 years.


----------



## nirman

*To NAZZ*



nazz said:


> I have same situation, don't know what should I do?




NAZZ . If u have same sitation of overclaim in EOI , phone and mail SA immigration or any otehr state immigration for renomination .they will or might help u according to the situation. talking to immigration for re nomination for state sponsorhip is the best idea , after ur EOI REACTIVATES after 60 days of invitation .


----------



## nirman

NAZZ , TAlk to state immigation ( SA immigration , NSw .....) and ask for renomination . explain them the situation . they will re nominate u if u have committed genuine mistake . the renomination can be used after 60 days of EOI , when we could edit EOI and correct the mistake . then inform state immigration ( either SA , NSW ,VIC , QLD ...) . the will then provide re nomination for state sponsorship .


----------



## melbourne2012

Hi i can see the "organise health examination" now but when I click on that for each of the applicant, it's all shown "Session invalid/expired". Just wondering if anyone's experienced the same problem!


----------



## AnneChristina

Guys, just a quick heads up. I will be traveling in a couple of days and prob won't be able to visit this forum for a while 

If anyone here is interested in getting the excel sheet that I use to calculate approximate cut-off dates, please just PM me your email address.


----------



## Max1983

AnneChristina said:


> Wow, that's really unfortunate. Have you tried getting your score re-assessed. Here have been a few people who got upgraded, though there were also others who did not get a higher score.
> 
> But I wouldn't give up on SS yet. From the activity in this forum it appears that NSW got a lot of applications lately and just takes a bit longer to process them.
> Have you had a look at this sheet? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7


No I haven't tried revaluation of IELTS. And yes I have seen and entered my details in the excel sheet.
I hope u r right and I get my Nsw SS approval, otherwise I have to write again that irritating, frustrating IELTS
Thanks


----------



## sameera207

AnneChristina said:


> Guys, just a quick heads up. I will be traveling in a couple of days and prob won't be able to visit this forum for a while
> 
> If anyone here is interested in getting the excel sheet that I use to calculate approximate cut-off dates, please just PM me your email address.


Safe journey....and we will miss you on this forum. I will keep you posted on 1st Dec round luck on me Take care


----------



## Ryl

AnneChristina said:


> Guys, just a quick heads up. I will be traveling in a couple of days and prob won't be able to visit this forum for a while
> 
> If anyone here is interested in getting the excel sheet that I use to calculate approximate cut-off dates, please just PM me your email address.


Hi Anne,

I'm interested to look at the excel sheet if that's ok  

My email is [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## AnneChristina

Hi Ryl,
I sent the sheet. Ideally delete your email address here; not quite sure whether you want to have it displayed in a public forum


----------



## varunynr

Folks,

For those Who got CO allotted :

1) HAvent got a medicals request for my 2 yr old son (though I did get it for me and my wife) ? Does that mean I need not go for my son medicals ? (we just got our medicals done for 457 in April,12)

2) Any one got Team 4 adelaide ?

Thanks

Varun


----------



## deepuz

Thanks Anne !!!

Can you give me some tips to get 7 in reading 

All the expats in this forum will surely miss you... thanks for all your support and guidance thusfar.. hope to see you back here soon..lane:


----------



## AnneChristina

deepuz said:


> Thanks Anne !!!
> 
> Can you give me some tips to get 7 in reading
> 
> All the expats in this forum will surely miss you... thanks for all your support and guidance thusfar.. hope to see you back here soon..lane:


Thank you so much. I hope to join back in soon as well 

To be honest, I'm really not the right person to give IELTS advice. I haven't done any preparation & just got lucky.


----------



## makaveli2012

Hi RYl,

Can you please share the cut-off dates on this thread, you could attach the document if possible?
My EOI is 261313-189- 60 pts- 15-11-2012. Can I expect invitation in the December round?

Thanks


----------



## naseefoz

AnneChristina said:


> Thank you so much. I hope to join back in soon as well
> 
> To be honest, I'm really not the right person to give IELTS advice. I haven't done any preparation & just got lucky.


this forum will miss u much anne... safe nd happy journey to u...


----------



## Aadilnaeem

I got invitation for 190 yesterday for SA and have submitted 189 visa option on 18oct with 60 points.wht you guys recommend?shall i go for 190 invitation or wait for189. I am unable to decide


----------



## limonic316

Aadilnaeem said:


> I got invitation for 190 yesterday for SA and have submitted 189 visa option on 18oct with 60 points.wht you guys recommend?shall i go for 190 invitation or wait for189. I am unable to decide


Hi

If you want the flexibility of moving to other states, then you should wait for 189 invite. If you're sure that you're going to stay in SA, I don't see any reason for waiting. You should accept the 190 invite and proceed with the application. Moreover, 190 has priority processing over 189.

hth


----------



## Aadilnaeem

Hi 

I have concern about IT job market in SA whereas there are more opportunities in Sydney or Melbourne.

And wht are chances of getting invite fir 189 on next 2 months with 60 points.my skill set in. System Analyst.


----------



## limonic316

Aadilnaeem said:


> Hi
> 
> I have concern about IT job market in SA whereas there are more opportunities in Sydney or Melbourne.
> 
> And wht are chances of getting invite fir 189 on next 2 months with 60 points.my skill set in. System Analyst.


Please reply with quote for context 

You'll most likely get an invite on Dec.1. Just wait for a couple more days. If you don't, you should contact AnneChristina for predictions about next round of invites.


----------



## jyotikhtr

Aadilnaeem said:


> Hi
> 
> I have concern about IT job market in SA whereas there are more opportunities in Sydney or Melbourne.
> 
> And wht are chances of getting invite fir 189 on next 2 months with 60 points.my skill set in. System Analyst.


For getting the idea about numbers of jobs, go to SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site

Regards,
Jyoti


----------



## bonkler

AnneChristina said:


> The NAATI Test is a translation Test. if you pass you will be awarded 5 points for speaking a community language. It has nothing to do with your skilled occupation.
> 
> (...)
> I have tried my luck with the professional translation test, but failed one of the 2 passages  The professional test consists of 3 passages of which you have to translate 2, and a short ethics section. The test is really quite difficult. It does not only test your language skills, but rather translating skills. The sections are quite technical in nature (I translated passages dealing with medicine and law), with complex sentence structures which cannot easily be translated, and phrases which just do not exist in the other language. On the + side: You can bring a dictionary and you have plenty of time.
> 
> (...)


Hi,

Just to contribute to the discussion. I took the NAATI professional translator exam (English-->Spanish) earlier this year, while I was still living in Australia on my student visa. Besides being expensive, it is really difficult and has a low pass rate.

I would only recommend it to the people who have actually worked as translators/interpreters. It´s not about how good your English is; I´ve seen people with IELTS over 8 that have failed) The test really put to the test the skills that a translator should have (e.g. knowledge of the grammar structures and syntax of both languages, being aware of the mother tongue interference, etc.)

That said, I passed the test after studying really hard for it. If anyone is planning to do it, my strategy was:
- Practice translating short article from newspapers, magazines and books
- Get a book about translations techniques and look for papers about the common problems/mistakes that people make while translating from english to your mother tongue.
-Study the grammar structures, syntax rules and style guidelines of your mother tongue. Don´t take those for granted .

NAATI provides you with practice tests that are at the same level of the actual test. You are allowed to bring dictionaries and thesaurus to the test (if you bring a digital one, it has to be checked before entering the test).

If anyone has any questions about the exam, shoot them here or by PM


----------



## deep4expat

Manii said:


> Finally got my PR.. Thnxx to god nd 2 all my frnds.


Congrts Manni.
Finally You have achieved your goal.:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## topazz2511

*Invite chances on 1st Dec*

Hi Anne,
My husband has applied on 17th October with 60 points under business analyst. By when should we expect an invitation?


----------



## topazz2511

deepuz said:


> thanks Anne for the detailed information... but looks like this option is not viable for me at the moment...
> I'm taking IELTS this saturday.... will have to really perform well... thats the only viable option at the moment:boxing: ...
> I'm still not comfortable with "Reading" bit ... :juggle:


Wish you Good Luck for the test deepuz.. you will crack it!!


----------



## deep4expat

Hi guys,

My Details are:
ANZSCO - 261311 Analyst Programmer
IELTS - 6.0 Band Each
EOI Created - 1 November 2012
EOI Submitted - 3 November 2012
EOI Points - 60 (Without SS)
NSW Sponsorship Applied - 5 November 2012

I am just wondering that If I get invitation for 190 in next round then should I go for 190 or wait for next round for 189.

If I apply for 190 visa do I have to move to NSW or I can stay in SA!!!

Please help me to clear my doubt

Thanks a lot in Advance.


----------



## limonic316

deep4expat said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My Details are:
> ANZSCO - 261311 Analyst Programmer
> IELTS - 6.0 Band Each
> EOI Created - 1 November 2012
> EOI Submitted - 3 November 2012
> EOI Points - 60 (Without SS)
> NSW Sponsorship Applied - 5 November 2012
> 
> I am just wondering that If I get invitation for 190 in next round then should I go for 190 or wait for next round for 189.
> 
> If I apply for 190 visa do I have to move to NSW or I can stay in SA!!!
> 
> Please help me to clear my doubt
> 
> Thanks a lot in Advance.


Hi

There are no rounds for 190. 190 invite is not restricted to a particular date. It depends on when NSW approves your SS. Once they send you the SS, you accept it, and they will advise SkillSelect to send you a 190 invite. And, yes, you will need to move to NSW if you accept 190.

189 on the other hand, is automated on 1st and 15th of the month (based on the past trends). Most likely you will get an invite on Dec 1. So, hang in there just a couple more days :clock:

hth


----------



## yooun88

*Mr*

Hi Anne,

Have a safe trip!
Can you please send me the excel sheet?

Chao!
Yooun



AnneChristina said:


> Hi Ryl,
> I sent the sheet. Ideally delete your email address here; not quite sure whether you want to have it displayed in a public forum


----------



## deep4expat

limonic316 said:


> Hi
> 
> There are no rounds for 190. 190 invite is not restricted to a particular date. It depends on when NSW approves your SS. Once they send you the SS, you accept it, and they will advise SkillSelect to send you a 190 invite. And, yes, you will need to move to NSW if you accept 190.
> 
> 189 on the other hand, is automated on 1st and 15th of the month (based on the past trends). Most likely you will get an invite on Dec 1. So, hang in there just a couple more days :clock:
> 
> hth


Thanks a lot limonic316


----------



## AnneChristina

Aadilnaeem said:


> I got invitation for 190 yesterday for SA and have submitted 189 visa option on 18oct with 60 points.wht you guys recommend?shall i go for 190 invitation or wait for189. I am unable to decide


If you got an invitation for 190 your EoI is frozen and won't be considered for the next 189 invitation round. You would be better off just accepting the 190.

Basically you would have 3 options:

1. Accept 190 invitation

2. Let the invitation lapse and lodge a new EoI for 189 right now. With a date of effect of 29/11 you can expect an invitation:
a) Dec 1st if they invite at least 1,500+ people in the coming round
b) Dec 15, if they invite at least 950+ people on Dec 1st and Dec 15.

3. Wait until the 190 invitation expires (2 months), then you should get a 189 invitation immediately in the next round after your EoI is activated again.

On the other hand, if you only got a notification, but your EoI is not invited yet, then you could just wait for a 189 invitation instead. With a date of effect of Oct 18, DIAC would need to invite at least 750 people in the next round for you to receive an invitation.

As you are probably aware; the biggest difference is that you are not asked to live in any specific state for 2 years with the 189. Even though 190 is in a higher priority class for processing, the actual times seem to be very similar...


----------



## AnneChristina

bonkler said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just to contribute to the discussion. I took the NAATI professional translator exam (English-->Spanish) earlier this year, while I was still living in Australia on my student visa. Besides being expensive, it is really difficult and has a low pass rate.
> 
> I would only recommend it to the people who have actually worked as translators/interpreters. It´s not about how good your English is; I´ve seen people with IELTS over 8 that have failed) The test really put to the test the skills that a translator should have (e.g. knowledge of the grammar structures and syntax of both languages, being aware of the mother tongue interference, etc.)
> 
> That said, I passed the test after studying really hard for it. If anyone is planning to do it, my strategy was:
> - Practice translating short article from newspapers, magazines and books
> - Get a book about translations techniques and look for papers about the common problems/mistakes that people make while translating from english to your mother tongue.
> -Study the grammar structures, syntax rules and style guidelines of your mother tongue. Don´t take those for granted .
> 
> NAATI provides you with practice tests that are at the same level of the actual test. You are allowed to bring dictionaries and thesaurus to the test (if you bring a digital one, it has to be checked before entering the test).
> 
> If anyone has any questions about the exam, shoot them here or by PM


Congrats on passing that d...mn test  I had only prepared for the ethics section, which certainly isn't enough 
Btw, did you automatically receive the practice sections, or did you have to order them?


----------



## AnneChristina

makaveli2012 said:


> Hi RYl,
> 
> Can you please share the cut-off dates on this thread, you could attach the document if possible?
> My EOI is 261313-189- 60 pts- 15-11-2012. Can I expect invitation in the December round?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Makaveli,
to be honest, I'd rather not have the sheet on the internet, but I'm happy to send it to you privately if you'd care to have it.

Anyways, with a cut-off of Nov 15 you should receive an invitation Dec 1st if DIAC invites at least 1,250 people in the next round. Otherwise, if they invite at least 850 people on Dec 1st & Dec 15, then you can expect an invitation mid-Dec.


----------



## AnneChristina

yooun88 said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> Have a safe trip!
> Can you please send me the excel sheet?
> 
> Chao!
> Yooun


Could you leave me a visitor message with your email address? I will delete it as soon as I sent the sheet.


----------



## bonkler

AnneChristina said:


> Congrats on passing that d...mn test  I had only prepared for the ethics section, which certainly isn't enough
> Btw, did you automatically receive the practice sections, or did you have to order them?


Thanks . I wasn't going to prepare much for it, until I heard from a friend about the test difficulty and pass rate. The I went nuts and googled and did some research on the library looking for books that explained techniques and tips for doing accurate translations.

You have to buy the practice material, but it's totally worth it as it gives you an idea of what level they are expecting from you. From your signature looks like you didn't need it at all . Glad I took it.. it has actually given me the extra 5 points to get up to 60.

Cheers!


----------



## AnneChristina

bonkler said:


> Thanks . I wasn't going to prepare much for it, until I heard from a friend about the test difficulty and pass rate. The I went nuts and googled and did some research on the library looking for books that explained techniques and tips for doing accurate translations.
> 
> You have to buy the practice material, but it's totally worth it as it gives you an idea of what level they are expecting from you. From your signature looks like you didn't need it at all . Glad I took it.. it has actually given me the extra 5 points to get up to 60.
> 
> Cheers!


Haha, well, I had applied for the 175 visa in Jan 2011 but had to withdraw my application when I did not pass the NAATI Test. Guess I approached it quite ignorantly... What really bothers me is that I only failed one of the sections and assume I could pass the test with a bit preparation 
I still have it in the back of my head and might repeat the test at some point, just as a CV point & for my own ego 
Btw, what's the approximate pass rate?


----------



## bonkler

AnneChristina said:


> Haha, well, I had applied for the 175 visa in Jan 2011 but had to withdraw my application when I did not pass the NAATI Test. Guess I approached it quite ignorantly... What really bothers me is that I only failed one of the sections and assume I could pass the test with a bit preparation
> I still have it in the back of my head and might repeat the test at some point, just as a CV point & for my own ego
> Btw, what's the approximate pass rate?


I remember hearing from some friends it was around 30%. When I went to the NAATI office in Sydney, I spoke for a couple of minutes with the guy at the reception. I was originally planning on taking the para-profesional interpreter test, but he advised me to take the profesional translator as it gives you more time to think and correct your answers (I do also suffer from short memory span). He also told me the pass rate for the later was below 50% .According to him, it was because a lot of people took the exam thinking it was a easy way to get extra points, whether it was originally designed to asses the skills of profesional translator who wanted to work as such in Australia.

I think the exam is pretty doable. I'm just trying to warn people who think it is an easy way to get those extra 5 points. I reckon it's just easier to get a better IELTS score.

In Sydney, there are a few preparation courses for the test, but I thought they were just another way to suck money from future expats.

It is a nice thing to have on your resume for sure


----------



## yooun88

*Spread sheet*

Hi Anne,

Thanks for your prompt reply.

It seems that I cannot put my email address here.
It says I cannot contain URL on my post until I become an active member...

This is frustrating... but any other good ways?

Thank you
Yooun



AnneChristina said:


> Could you leave me a visitor message with your email address? I will delete it as soon as I sent the sheet.


----------



## yooun88

Hopefully this works.



Regards,
Yooun



AnneChristina said:


> Could you leave me a visitor message with your email address? I will delete it as soon as I sent the sheet.


----------



## AnneChristina

yooun88 said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> Thanks for your prompt reply.
> 
> It seems that I cannot put my email address here.
> It says I cannot contain URL on my post until I become an active member...
> 
> This is frustrating... but any other good ways?
> 
> Thank you
> Yooun


As I said, a visitor message.
Just click on my name and leave me a message. The I can delete it as soon as I sent you the sheet.
If you cannot post an email address in the visitor message, just write it as XXX at ABC dot com


----------



## yooun88

There is no link of 'visitor message', which I guess it's because I am new.


Thanks.
Yooun



AnneChristina said:


> As I said, a visitor message.
> Just click on my name and leave me a message. The I can delete it as soon as I sent you the sheet.
> If you cannot post an email address in the visitor message, just write it as XXX at ABC dot com


----------



## AnneChristina

Just sent it. Ideally delete your email address from here. i think you should still be able to edit your previous posts.


----------



## bangsree

*Received NSW Ack for 190*

HI All,

I received NSW Ack in the morning for 190. I have applied on 05th of Nov. This is for 262113 ANZSCO code.. I have 70 points for SS.

Any idea when I can expect invitation. Please suggest.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## makaveli2012

AnneChristina said:


> As I said, a visitor message.
> Just click on my name and leave me a message. The I can delete it as soon as I sent you the sheet.
> If you cannot post an email address in the visitor message, just write it as XXX at ABC dot com


Hi Anne,

I have sent you a private message with my email ID, please check and forward accordingly.

Thanks


----------



## Srg

Hello Folks,

I am bit concerned about the 1st Dec invitation round as there is no update on the SkillSelect site. 

EOI submitted on 4th Oct with 60 Points (Analyst Programmer, 189 Visa)

Cheers,


----------



## AnneChristina

bangsree said:


> HI All,
> 
> I received NSW Ack in the morning for 190. I have applied on 05th of Nov. This is for 262113 ANZSCO code.. I have 70 points for SS.
> 
> Any idea when I can expect invitation. Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Have you seen this sheet? Seems like they are not working in any specific order, so it's hard to tell...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7


----------



## subhadipbose

Hello Friends !!

Anyone out here who applied for PCC at Pune, India Passport Office ??

I had applied/scheduled apptmt on 8th Oct but i am yet to receive my PCC.


----------



## AnneChristina

Srg said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I am bit concerned about the 1st Dec invitation round as there is no update on the SkillSelect site.
> 
> EOI submitted on 4th Oct with 60 Points (Analyst Programmer, 189 Visa)
> 
> Cheers,


No reason to be concerned. You are at the very top of the list, so you will most certainly receive an invitation.

In the past they only made the announcement 1 day ahead of time, except during the Nov 1st round, where they made the announcement 2 days after the invitation round. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Srg

AnneChristina said:


> No reason to be concerned. You are at the very top of the list, so you will most certainly receive an invitation.
> 
> In the past they only made the announcement 1 day ahead of time, except during the Nov 1st round, where they made the announcement 2 days after the invitation round. Nothing to worry about.


Many thanks Anne for your quick and positive response..

Cheers,


----------



## subhadipbose

*Living on the Edge*

TONIGHT I'll Complete exact 12 weeks of waiting period for my VIC SS application.
What do you think folks .... will i get to see any action in my inbox tomorrow morning ???:boxing:


----------



## subhadipbose

Srg said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I am bit concerned about the 1st Dec invitation round as there is no update on the SkillSelect site.
> 
> EOI submitted on 4th Oct with 60 Points (Analyst Programmer, 189 Visa)
> 
> Cheers,


Well if they had any other plans then in that case they would have surely updated the site. But as of now it seems the invitations are going to go out as scheduled bimonthly on 01st and 15th. Though there was a day's lag for the 15th Nov round.


----------



## bangsree

HI Anne,

Thanks for the quick reply.. hoping to receive the invitation by 15th Dec, atleast


----------



## jumblehaart

hey guys,
just got a couple of questions 
is there going to be an announcement before dec1st invitation..? And is it not decided that there will be 1400 invitations every fortnight.? 
i lodged on 9th nov with 60 points..i read that there might be only 900 invitations(on this forum)..which almost rules me out for dec1st.


----------



## AnneChristina

jumblehaart said:


> hey guys,
> just got a couple of questions
> is there going to be an announcement before dec1st invitation..? And is it not decided that there will be 1400 invitations every fortnight.?
> i lodged on 9th nov with 60 points..i read that there might be only 900 invitations(on this forum)..which almost rules me out for dec1st.


Nobody knows whether there will be an invitation round and how many people they will invite. They may change it at any time if they wish to. They usually make the announcement for the next month on the last day of the previous month (so hopefully today or tomorrow).
You are right though; basically you should hope for 1,200+ invites in order to receive an invitation in the next round.


----------



## salmantq

AnneChristina said:


> Could you leave me a visitor message with your email address? I will delete it as soon as I sent the sheet.


Hey Anne , 

i must say that you are really helpful to all of us here . Thanks from all of us .


Cheers


----------



## mandanapu

AnneChristina said:


> Have you seen this sheet? Seems like they are not working in any specific order, so it's hard to tell...
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7


Hi,

Did u apply on 5th of nov or docs reached on 5th of nov? I am bit worrying as my docs also reached on 5th of nov by till nw I haven't got ack's. 

If u can u just follow IELTS requirement for NSW or NSW SS forum. U'l find useful info.

Thanks


----------



## lucky14

*nov applications*

Hi all, I have just joined the club, and I have submitted my eoi on 2nov, and my SA application on 5th Nov. Can anyone tell me if he has got approval from Sa for sponsorship for similar dates or october end dates?On Sa website they are showing currently processing for 22nd aug.


----------



## mandanapu

bangsree said:


> HI All,
> 
> I received NSW Ack in the morning for 190. I have applied on 05th of Nov. This is for 262113 ANZSCO code.. I have 70 points for SS.
> 
> Any idea when I can expect invitation. Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Cud u pls update ur details in our excel sheet? Thanks


----------



## jyotikhtr

salmantq said:


> Hey Anne ,
> 
> i must say that you are really helpful to all of us here . Thanks from all of us .
> 
> 
> Cheers


I also agree to it.


----------



## jyotikhtr

subhadipbose said:


> Hello Friends !!
> 
> Anyone out here who applied for PCC at Pune, India Passport Office ??
> 
> I had applied/scheduled apptmt on 8th Oct but i am yet to receive my PCC.


Forgive my ignorance. What does PCC stands for ?

Regards,
Jyoti


----------



## mandanapu

jyotikhtr said:


> Forgive my ignorance. What does PCC stands for ?
> 
> Regards,
> Jyoti


Police clearance certificate


----------



## jyotikhtr

mandanapu said:


> Police clearance certificate


Thanks


----------



## Girish74

subhadipbose said:


> TONIGHT I'll Complete exact 12 weeks of waiting period for my VIC SS application.
> What do you think folks .... will i get to see any action in my inbox tomorrow morning ???:boxing:


Is any member has applied for Northern Territory SS ?

Just want to know how is IT market there in NT.

Thanks
Girish


----------



## lucky14

Hi Jyoti,
Don't you think, you have applied for pcc too early..I mean. generally people apply for it, after application has lodged at DIAC. I hope you know, pcc validity is only for a year.I have lived in Pune for 2yrs..but dont have idea for pcc there. Currently in Chennai.


----------



## lucky14

sorry Jyoti, instead of replying on subhadip's comment, i replied on yours..


----------



## subhadipbose

lucky14 said:


> sorry Jyoti, instead of replying on subhadip's comment, i replied on yours..


well i thought of speeding up the process a bit but now it seems its good that i had kicked off the process since i haven't yet received my PCC. Its more than 1.5 months now.


----------



## subhadipbose

Girish74 said:


> Is any member has applied for Northern Territory SS ?
> 
> Just want to know how is IT market there in NT.
> 
> Thanks
> Girish


Sorry mate !!!
my wife's cousin lves in Darwin (NT) and he clearly indicated us that there are no IT jobs available in that state.
And probably as far as i remember the ANZCO job codes specific to ICT jobs are not presentin NT.


----------



## apurvwalia

Congrats!! When did you receive the results? Did it take 8 weeks or more than that ?




bonkler said:


> Thanks . I wasn't going to prepare much for it, until I heard from a friend about the test difficulty and pass rate. The I went nuts and googled and did some research on the library looking for books that explained techniques and tips for doing accurate translations.
> 
> You have to buy the practice material, but it's totally worth it as it gives you an idea of what level they are expecting from you. From your signature looks like you didn't need it at all . Glad I took it.. it has actually given me the extra 5 points to get up to 60.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Girish74

subhadipbose said:


> Sorry mate !!!
> my wife's cousin lves in Darwin (NT) and he clearly indicated us that there are no IT jobs available in that state.
> And probably as far as i remember the ANZCO job codes specific to ICT jobs are not presentin NT.


Hello Subhadipbose,

Thanks.

My job (ANZCO code 262111) does appear in skills in demand list for NT.

But I am doughtful about IT jobs there. I didnt find any IT jobs there on any job portals.

Does any member have any idea about this.

Thanks
Girish


----------



## raghalan

bangsree said:


> HI All,
> 
> I received NSW Ack in the morning for 190. I have applied on 05th of Nov. This is for 262113 ANZSCO code.. I have 70 points for SS.
> 
> Any idea when I can expect invitation. Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Congrats Bangsree, :clap2:

Could you please provide few detail, 

1- R u offshore / Onshore applicant ? 
2- When you say "you have applied on 5th Nov" does that means your application was received by NSW on 5th Nov ? 
3- And finally, do you have 70 points excluding SS or including..

The reason why am asking these question : there are about 7 - 8 applicants ( am one among them  ) whose application reached on 5th Nov, but still waiting for ACK and when we contacted NSW, they said we may receive next week or so.

Also, if you can update you inform in the below link, it will be helpfull. Thanks.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## jyotikhtr

Girish74 said:


> Hello Subhadipbose,
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> My job (ANZCO code 262111) does appear in skills in demand list for NT.
> 
> But I am doughtful about IT jobs there. I didnt find any IT jobs there on any job portals.
> 
> Does any member have any idea about this.
> 
> Thanks
> Girish


Hello everyone, 

I remember someone warned me to not to apply for NT SS as IT market is not good there moreover almost all jobs are for australian citizens.

regards.


----------



## marichelle

*cut off dates*



AnneChristina said:


> Hi Ryl,
> I sent the sheet. Ideally delete your email address here; not quite sure whether you want to have it displayed in a public forum



Please would you be so kind as to forward me the sheet as well ??
[email protected]


----------



## brahmgupta

I tried for IELTS again and this time didn't get 7 in speaking..

Listening:7.5, Reading:9.0; Writing:7.0, Speaking:6.5;	Overall:7.5..

just left by .5 margin...


----------



## gmcom

brahmgupta said:


> I tried for IELTS again and this time didn't get 7 in speaking..
> 
> Listening:7.5, Reading:9.0; Writing:7.0, Speaking:6.5;	Overall:7.5..
> 
> just left by .5 margin...


Hello brahmgupta,
Sorry about your results!

"You can apply for an Enquiry on Results procedure at your test centre within six weeks of the test date. You must pay an enquiry fee, which is fully refunded if your band score changes."

You would chance your luck of increasing your speaking mark by 0.5!

Good luck!


----------



## makaveli2012

Hi,

I have raised an EOI on 189 and aslo 190 ( NSW SS ), I have not sent the documents to NSW as I felt I would get the inivitation on 189 in the next few rounds. I would like know as to whether the system will consider my application for 189 even though I have selected both 189 & 190 on my EOI.

any suggestions is of great help.


----------



## mandanapu

makaveli2012 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have raised an EOI on 189 and aslo 190 ( NSW SS ), I have not sent the documents to NSW as I felt I would get the inivitation on 189 in the next few rounds. I would like know as to whether the system will consider my application for 189 even though I have selected both 189 & 190 on my EOI.
> 
> any suggestions is of great help.


Hi makageli2012

System will consider even if u selected multiple of subclasses. So dnt worry abt invitation. How many points u've and what is ur occupation code?


----------



## makaveli2012

mandanapu said:


> Hi makageli2012
> 
> System will consider even if u selected multiple of subclasses. So dnt worry abt invitation. How many points u've and what is ur occupation code?


it's 60 and 261313. How abt you?


----------



## jumblehaart

Girish74 said:


> Is any member has applied for Northern Territory SS ?
> 
> Just want to know how is IT market there in NT.
> 
> Thanks
> Girish


for IT jobs NSW, VIC and Brisbane are good bets in that order and even WA and SA to a certain extent but definitely not NT.


----------



## mandanapu

makaveli2012 said:


> it's 60 and 261313. How abt you?


So hopefully u'l get invitation in this round or max by next round.


----------



## makaveli2012

mandanapu said:


> So hopefully u'l get invitation in this round or max by next round.


Yes Mandanapu, keeping fingers crossed


----------



## totaloz

getsetgo said:


> Can you see the organize your health link under each applicant?


Yes i can see the link Organise your health examinations.. When i clicked on it i can see the list of ehealth in india. But for hyd i can only see one clinic. But in the ehealth list in immi there are two clinics. There are no appointments for this one till next week and they are saying they are not able to see my TFN.

So do i need to submit this e application? Alternatively i can take the print out of the form 160h and 26h other pdf form ? But both clinics are saying they cant see my TFN active.

please suggest.


----------



## nav.mahajan

totaloz said:


> Yes i can see the link Organise your health examinations.. When i clicked on it i can see the list of ehealth in india. But for hyd i can only see one clinic. But in the ehealth list in immi there are two clinics. There are no appointments for this one till next week and they are saying they are not able to see my TFN.
> 
> So do i need to submit this e application? Alternatively i can take the print out of the form 160h and 26h other pdf form ? But both clinics are saying they cant see my TFN active.
> 
> please suggest.


Drop a mail to heath strategies... Get health request IDs for u n secondary applicants... They will be able to upload ur meds over there...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## UStoAusi

nav.mahajan said:


> Drop a mail to heath strategies... Get health request IDs for u n secondary applicants... They will be able to upload ur meds over there...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Does occupation code matter for invitation or it totally depends on points (as well as occupation ceiling has been reached or not for the code)?


----------



## totaloz

nav.mahajan said:


> Drop a mail to heath strategies... Get health request IDs for u n secondary applicants... They will be able to upload ur meds over there...


could you pl explain how to do that? where i can find the mail id..


----------



## nav.mahajan

totaloz said:


> could you pl explain how to do that? where i can find the mail id..


 [email protected]
Send mail to this id with ur trn mentioned... You will get reply in a day or 2

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## nav.mahajan

UStoAusi said:


> Does occupation code matter for invitation or it totally depends on points (as well as occupation ceiling has been reached or not for the code)?


Right now points hv more weightage ... Then the date of eoi submission... The sol code.... 
We hv old reports published on skill select website... New reports yet to come... N its not reached till now for any sol code...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## UStoAusi

nav.mahajan said:


> Right now points hv more weightage ... Then the date of eoi submission... The sol code....
> We hv old reports published on skill select website... New reports yet to come... N its not reached till now for any sol code...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Thanks Nav for replying back!!!

DIAC hasnt published date for next invitation round, does anyone know when it is? I saw few posts mentioned its on Dec 1st, is it speculated or confirmed date?


----------



## SAM84

Hey guys,
I got mail from DIAC about December invitations. Two invitations will be held in December and each of them have 1400 invitations. It will be on 3rd and 17th December. Any guesses about cut off dates for december invitations. As I applied mine on 1st November with 60 Points as general accountant, i am hoping that i will get invitation in this round. Best of luck to all members who are hoping to get invited in this round.
Thanks


----------



## wizkid0319

DIAC mailed you?? wow



SAM84 said:


> Hey guys,
> I got mail from DIAC about December invitations. Two invitations will be held in December and each of them have 1400 invitations. It will be on 3rd and 17th December. Any guesses about cut off dates for december invitations. As I applied mine on 1st November with 60 Points as general accountant, i am hoping that i will get invitation in this round. Best of luck to all members who are hoping to get invited in this round.
> Thanks


----------



## SAM84

wizkid0319 said:


> DIAC mailed you?? wow


Not me alone......whoever has skill select account, they definitely got DIAC mail in their account about invitations......


----------



## Ryl

SAM84 said:


> Not me alone......whoever has skill select account, they definitely got DIAC mail in their account about invitations......


Yes I got that in my skillselect account too.


----------



## bonkler

For those asking. This was posted in the "Correspondence" section on each skillselect accoun?

December 2012 Invitation Round Dates

In December 2012, two invitation rounds will be held for the Skilled - Independent and Skilled - Regional (Provisional) visa subclasses covering a maximum of 3000 EOIs in that month.
These rounds will be on 3 December 2012 and 17 December 2012.
Each round will invite up to 1400 EOIs for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and 100 EOIs for Skilled - Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489).


----------



## wizkid0319

Okey cool/ May be I didnt receive it because I'm already Invited. Good luck all...

Cheers
Wiz



bonkler said:


> For those asking. This was posted in the "Correspondence" section on each skillselect accoun?
> 
> December 2012 Invitation Round Dates
> 
> In December 2012, two invitation rounds will be held for the Skilled - Independent and Skilled - Regional (Provisional) visa subclasses covering a maximum of 3000 EOIs in that month.
> These rounds will be on 3 December 2012 and 17 December 2012.
> Each round will invite up to 1400 EOIs for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and 100 EOIs for Skilled - Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489).


----------



## sehmbi

1400 EOIs means 60 pointers will get invited for 189 ?


----------



## tais9

bonkler said:


> For those asking. This was posted in the "Correspondence" section on each skillselect accoun?
> 
> December 2012 Invitation Round Dates
> 
> In December 2012, two invitation rounds will be held for the Skilled - Independent and Skilled - Regional (Provisional) visa subclasses covering a maximum of 3000 EOIs in that month.
> These rounds will be on 3 December 2012 and 17 December 2012.
> Each round will invite up to 1400 EOIs for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and 100 EOIs for Skilled - Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489).


Yes, although I didn't receive any e-mail from DICA, I can see the exact same correspondence in the skillselect account.


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Just submitted my EOI today with 60pts! When do you think I can get an invitation?


----------



## apurvwalia

Hi everyone,

I have submitted my NSW documents through an agent on 2nd November. As I came overseas for Diwali, he has stopped informing me. According to him, documents were received by NSW on 5th. He has stopped responding to my emails and I do not even know if he has received an acknowledgement from NSW. What should I do now ?


----------



## comwiz_y2k

apurvwalia said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have submitted my NSW documents through an agent on 2nd November. As I came overseas for Diwali, he has stopped informing me. According to him, documents were received by NSW on 5th. He has stopped responding to my emails and I do not even know if he has received an acknowledgement from NSW. What should I do now ?


Have you verified if your agent is registered? If yes, then maybe you can call your agent. If you can't reach him, then I think that's the best time for you to call NSW to check with them but make sure you tell them your name and agent's so they can search for your application easily.


----------



## lucky14

Hi all, Anyone for South Australia state sponsorship application made in Nov 1st week? Can anyone help me please if he has received news from SA?




EOI Date: 02-11-2012, SA application online )5-11-2012. SA..::ranger:


----------



## bangsree

*hi*



raghalan said:


> Congrats Bangsree, :clap2:
> 
> Could you please provide few detail,
> 
> 1- R u offshore / Onshore applicant ?
> 2- When you say "you have applied on 5th Nov" does that means your application was received by NSW on 5th Nov ?
> 3- And finally, do you have 70 points excluding SS or including..
> 
> The reason why am asking these question : there are about 7 - 8 applicants ( am one among them  ) whose application reached on 5th Nov, but still waiting for ACK and when we contacted NSW, they said we may receive next week or so.
> 
> Also, if you can update you inform in the below link, it will be helpfull. Thanks.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0



Hi raghalan,

Thanks

1 - Offshore
2- Date correction, NSW received application on 2nd Nov (docs reached them thru courier on 5th Nov)
3 - 65 points excluding SS

I have updated the above link.. not sure whether it got saved or not.. let me know so that I can modify again.

Hope we all receive invitations in this round... 

Cheers


----------



## sameera207

Hi Guys,

I need some help in clarifying something. 

My agent has lodged the EOI for me and I was only given a pdf file that is generated out of skill select on the points breakdown as at 26/11/2012. In there the EOI ID and Date submitted is mentioned. Just want to reconfirm in this points breakdown sheet if it says "EOI submitted date" that mean my EOI is submitted right? Just want to eliminate the uncertainity that if by chance whether they had created it but not submitted Then I have to get them to submit it prior to 3rd dec.

It is a tension at times when others handle things for you and you have no visibility of it.


----------



## comwiz_y2k

sameera207 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need some help in clarifying something.
> 
> My agent has lodged the EOI for me and I was only given a pdf file that is generated out of skill select on the points breakdown as at 26/11/2012. In there the EOI ID and Date submitted is mentioned. Just want to reconfirm in this points breakdown sheet if it says "EOI submitted date" that mean my EOI is submitted right? Just want to eliminate the uncertainity that if by chance whether they had created it but not submitted Then I have to get them to submit it prior to 3rd dec.
> 
> It is a tension at times when others handle things for you and you have no visibility of it.


Why dont you get the username and password they used for skillselect. I got mine from agent. Otherwise, you can ask them fir you EOI Summary, they can get it by clicking on 'View EOI' link in skillselect once logged in. Here you can see everything and make sure it's the latest.

261312 - Developer Programmer | IELTS: L:7.5,W:6,S:7,R:6 | ACS: for re-assessment


----------



## sameera207

comwiz_y2k said:


> Why dont you get the username and password they used for skillselect. I got mine from agent. Otherwise, you can ask them fir you EOI Summary, they can get it by clicking on 'View EOI' link in skillselect once logged in. Here you can see everything and make sure it's the latest.
> 
> 261312 - Developer Programmer | IELTS: L:7.5,W:6,S:7,R:6 | ACS: for re-assessment


I presume they dont share the EOI User name and password. They shared the ACS links but not this. Yeah I have a summary of EOI points calculation and in there on top the date of effect is mentioned (noticed it a little while ago). I presume unless one submit the date of effect is not ther. Anyway I had called their general line and they will double check and revert to me.

Thanks buddy for the info.


----------



## Girish74

sameera207 said:


> I presume they dont share the EOI User name and password. They shared the ACS links but not this. Yeah I have a summary of EOI points calculation and in there on top the date of effect is mentioned (noticed it a little while ago). I presume unless one submit the date of effect is not ther. Anyway I had called their general line and they will double check and revert to me.
> 
> Thanks buddy for the info.


Do anybody knows by any chance skills in demand list of state gets updated (reduce IELTS requirement or add a job in skills in demand list).

Currently I am eligible for NT only. But the IT job market is virtually not there.

I am intrested for NSW but my job is not included in there skills in demand list.

My job is included in SA and VIC but they requires higher IELTS scores.

So do i wait for skills in demand list get changed or reappear for IELTS again ( which is really frustrating, appeared twice, but failed to get 7 in each).

Can anybody guide me on this.

Thanks
Girish


----------



## samaloo

10 days ago I sent my documents for NSW nominated sponsership and today I recieved an email from SkillSelect that I have a new email with REVIEW YOUR EOI AND POINTS TEST CLAIMS title . 
Does it shows that NSW is reviewing my documents or it is just a public mail for all EOI submitted ones?


----------



## fmasaud84

samaloo said:


> 10 days ago I sent my documents for NSW nominated sponsership and today I recieved an email from SkillSelect that I have a new email with REVIEW YOUR EOI AND POINTS TEST CLAIMS title .
> Does it shows that NSW is reviewing my documents or it is just a public mail for all EOI submitted ones?


this e-mail is for everyone who has submitted EOI, I have recieved this email as well


----------



## mohsin_jawed

Guys I have read this on immi.gov website today. 

From December onwards, DIAC will be conducting rounds of invitations on the first Monday of the month. If there is a second invitation round in a month, that round will be held on the third Monday of the month.

In December, two invitation rounds will be held for the Skilled - Independent and Skilled - Regional (Provisional) visa subclasses covering a maximum of 3000 EOIs in that month.

These rounds will be on 3 December 2012 and 17 December 2012.

*NOTE:* It says *"If there is a second invitation round in a month"*. Does it mean they will only conduct one round in future ?


----------



## almosthere

Don't worry mohsin... probably they won't have enough EOI's to send the invite.... going by the rate they have increased EOI's and the EOI cut off coming around 60 points.. it seems more probable that there will not be enough eligible EOI's in the system.... 



mohsin_jawed said:


> Guys I have read this on immi.gov website today.
> 
> From December onwards, DIAC will be conducting rounds of invitations on the first Monday of the month. If there is a second invitation round in a month, that round will be held on the third Monday of the month.
> 
> In December, two invitation rounds will be held for the Skilled - Independent and Skilled - Regional (Provisional) visa subclasses covering a maximum of 3000 EOIs in that month.
> 
> These rounds will be on 3 December 2012 and 17 December 2012.
> 
> *NOTE:* It says *"If there is a second invitation round in a month"*. Does it mean they will only conduct one round in future ?


----------



## mohsin_jawed

almosthere said:


> Don't worry mohsin... probably they won't have enough EOI's to send the invite.... going by the rate they have increased EOI's and the EOI cut off coming around 60 points.. it seems more probable that there will not be enough eligible EOI's in the system....


Yeah I hope so, I am going to apply my EOI with 60 points on 22nd December, I will get 5 extra points for my age. Can't wait to submit my EOI and get an invitation.


----------



## apurvwalia

comwiz_y2k said:


> Have you verified if your agent is registered? If yes, then maybe you can call your agent. If you can't reach him, then I think that's the best time for you to call NSW to check with them but make sure you tell them your name and agent's so they can search for your application easily.


Thank you for your reply. I have emailed them but I did not mention my agent's details. However, I did mention my passport and everything else. I do not want to email them again, Ill just wait for their reply. Hopefully, they have received my documents and as far as I know, my agent claims himself to be registered.


----------



## apurvwalia

Does this "new declaration" which probably every EOI submitters have received today affect 190 visa's EOI too ?


----------



## subhadipbose

*December 2012 Invitation Round Dates*

In December 2012, two invitation rounds will be held for the Skilled - Independent and Skilled - Regional (Provisional)
visa subclasses covering a maximum of 3000 EOIs in that month.
These rounds will be on 3 December 2012 and 17 December 2012.
Each round will invite up to 1400 EOIs for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and 100 EOIs for Skilled - Regional
(Provisional) (subclass 489).


----------



## subhadipbose

apurvwalia said:


> Does this "new declaration" which probably every EOI submitters have received today affect 190 visa's EOI too ?


190 sub class is independent of the bi-monthly invitation round.


----------



## tais9

samaloo said:


> 10 days ago I sent my documents for NSW nominated sponsership and today I recieved an email from SkillSelect that I have a new email with REVIEW YOUR EOI AND POINTS TEST CLAIMS title .
> Does it shows that NSW is reviewing my documents or it is just a public mail for all EOI submitted ones?


Same here. Not for 190, but for 189.


----------



## subhadipbose

*Guys some one please suggest whether it is okay to followup through email with VIC regarding my SS. Since the 12 weeks period is over today and there is still no news of evaluation or approval.*


----------



## subhadipbose

Folks who have ot their PCC done from India ....can you confirm whether the following text resembles what you have been issued :

*It is certified that there is no adverse information against xxxxx w/o yyyy, holder of Indian passport no. zzzz, issued at vvvv which would render her ineligible for grant of travel facilities including visa for commonwealth of Australia.*


----------



## comwiz_y2k

subhadipbose said:


> *Guys some one please suggest whether it is okay to followup through email with VIC regarding my SS. Since the 12 weeks period is over today and there is still no news of evaluation or approval.*


Yes, of course you can follow it up via email or you can call them. Remember, you paid for that.


----------



## subhadipbose

comwiz_y2k said:


> Yes, of course you can follow it up via email or you can call them. Remember, you paid for that.


Yeah even i am plannig to drop them an email.
But just one correction the VIC SS is free, they don't charge for that.


----------



## luckyali111

subhadipbose said:


> Folks who have ot their PCC done from India ....can you confirm whether the following text resembles what you have been issued :
> 
> *It is certified that there is no adverse information against xxxxx w/o yyyy, holder of Indian passport no. zzzz, issued at vvvv which would render her ineligible for grant of travel facilities including visa for commonwealth of Australia.*


Yes its the same


----------



## manu1

subhadipbose said:


> Folks who have ot their PCC done from India ....can you confirm whether the following text resembles what you have been issued :
> 
> *It is certified that there is no adverse information against xxxxx w/o yyyy, holder of Indian passport no. zzzz, issued at vvvv which would render her ineligible for grant of travel facilities including visa for commonwealth of Australia.*


Yes I got the same from Passport office..Hope it is fine


----------



## comwiz_y2k

I submitted my EOI for 189(60pts) today and also having 190 (65pts). I just wish I could get invite for 189 for the next round.


----------



## jumblehaart

Any 60 pointers for 189 who have submitted during or after 2nd week of November. Since the invitation is round the corner am just trying to calculate the cut off date.


----------



## nav.mahajan

manu1 said:


> Yes I got the same from Passport office..Hope it is fine


This is perfectly fine... This is generic wording they have... Just change the country name...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## subhadipbose

The VIC SS people should update their site with the processing time lines. 
Because this is definitely not 12 weeks any more....yaks.....


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Usually, how long would it take for 189 and 190 visa processing?


----------



## asahni

jumblehaart said:


> Any 60 pointers for 189 who have submitted during or after 2nd week of November. Since the invitation is round the corner am just trying to calculate the cut off date.


Mate I have applied on 11th January with 60 pts...I m looking forward for an invite on 3rd


----------



## fmasaud84

asahni said:


> Mate I have applied on 11th January with 60 pts...I m looking forward for an invite on 3rd


haha looks like January is special for you .. just wondering how you can write January instead of Novmeber 

I have submitted on 22nd Nov


----------



## jyotikhtr

bonkler said:


> For those asking. This was posted in the "Correspondence" section on each skillselect accoun?
> 
> December 2012 Invitation Round Dates
> 
> In December 2012, two invitation rounds will be held for the Skilled - Independent and Skilled - Regional (Provisional) visa subclasses covering a maximum of 3000 EOIs in that month.
> These rounds will be on 3 December 2012 and 17 December 2012.
> Each round will invite up to 1400 EOIs for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and 100 EOIs for Skilled - Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489).


Hello, 

I am looking to have 190 visa. There is no mention about 190 in this correspondence. 

Can anyone please shed some light on this? 

Thanks in advance. 

Regards.


----------



## bubbe2005

jyotikhtr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking to have 190 visa. There is no mention about 190 in this correspondence.
> 
> Can anyone please shed some light on this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards.


there wouldn't be
the only time you will get a correspondence is your invite to apply for 190 after you get approval from state sponsorship.
189 and 489 visa's are RANKED.

190 is not.


----------



## jyotikhtr

bubbe2005 said:


> there wouldn't be
> the only time you will get a correspondence is your invite to apply for 190 after you get approval from state sponsorship.
> 189 and 489 visa's are RANKED.
> 
> 190 is not.


Thanks for clarification bubbe2005. What is the difference between Ranked and non Ranked Visas?


----------



## bubbe2005

jyotikhtr said:


> Thanks for clarification bubbe2005. What is the difference between Ranked and non Ranked Visas?


190 because of state sponsorship you automatically get invited to apply for the visa.

189 /489 even 60 pointers still get invited.

if you have 60 points for example for 189 and you don't get invited next Monday on the 3rd. then MAYBE you will get invited on the next round.


----------



## jyotikhtr

bubbe2005 said:


> 190 because of state sponsorship you automatically get invited to apply for the visa.
> 
> 189 /489 even 60 pointers still get invited.
> 
> if you have 60 points for example for 189 and you don't get invited next Monday on the 3rd. then MAYBE you will get invited on the next round.


Thanks again bubbe2005.


----------



## umairahmad

Hi....

Need some info about PCC in PAKISTAN..............

Are all the PCCs from pakistan referred to ASIO ????? 

what kind of PCCs are reffered ??? any details would be very much helpful!!!


Regards


----------



## sim_bangalore

umairahmad said:


> Hi....
> 
> Need some info about PCC in PAKISTAN..............
> 
> Are all the PCCs from pakistan referred to ASIO ?????
> 
> what kind of PCCs are reffered ??? any details would be very much helpful!!!
> 
> 
> Regards



Hi,

I have submitted my EOI in July and my score was 55 till Friday. But I got my IELTS result as 8.5,8.5,7,7 and now can claim 10 more points. Today morning I have updated my EOI with 65 points. Do you think that I can get an invitation tomorrow? Not sure whether DIAC shortlists people before few days of sending invitation. Please help me to understand their selection procedure. Many thanks in advance.

Sim


----------



## monty83

ANYONE WITH 1413 HOTEL / MOTEL MANAGER OCCUPATION application....kindly share


----------



## jumblehaart

sim_bangalore said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI in July and my score was 55 till Friday. But I got my IELTS result as 8.5,8.5,7,7 and now can claim 10 more points. Today morning I have updated my EOI with 65 points. Do you think that I can get an invitation tomorrow? Not sure whether DIAC shortlists people before few days of sending invitation. Please help me to understand their selection procedure. Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Sim


I am sure as far as EOI screening and the process of invitation is concerned it is done by the computer..it sends invites according to the info in its database. So technically you should be considered for tonight...! An interesting situation actually..I myself am curious to know


----------



## sim_bangalore

jumblehaart said:


> I am sure as far as EOI screening and the process of invitation is concerned it is done by the computer..it sends invites according to the info in its database. So technically you should be considered for tonight...! An interesting situation actually..I myself am curious to know



Jumblehaart,

Thank you so much for such a wonderful reply. Certainly it made me happy. Usually by what time they send the invitations?Any idea?

Sim


----------



## antonyvkj

sim_bangalore said:


> Jumblehaart,
> 
> Thank you so much for such a wonderful reply. Certainly it made me happy. Usually by what time they send the invitations?Any idea?
> 
> Sim


Exactly 12 midnight sydney time. You can see email in few mins


----------



## monty83

weStern australia sponsorship says to show sufficient fund for three months .....bUT NO AMOUNT SHOWN UNLIKE OTHER TERRITORIES.....cAN ANYONE CALRIFY HOW MUCH FUNDS WE ARE REQUIRED TO SHOW


----------



## kemee

*Lodging For 189 Baby PassPort*

Dear Expats,

We have new born baby girl few days back and for 189 lodging process last date is 30-dec, if we are not able to manager her passport in time frame, then how can we handle this situation?

Can we file application without her and later once her passport comes, can we add her as dependent ? 

Pls help me with this?


----------



## Rabbu

My Masters degree has been assessed as comparable to AQF Masters in computing while I have not submitted my Bachelors degree thinking that it is not relevant to the nominated occupation and not needed to be submitted for assessment. BUT the DIAC site states:
*
Points for qualifications at Masters level can only be awarded where you have also completed a Bachelors degree recognised by the relevant assessing authority as being of a comparable Australian standard. *

In such situation what should I do? Should I seek the help of the ACS to mention my Bachelors degree in the assessment letter or are there any alternative provision to deal with such problem?
Please you advice is very critical in this regard.


----------



## luckyali111

Please help me with this confusion. I have a B com Hons degree from Delhi-University .I have submitted RPL for assessment of my Computer Network profession as my Qualification was not relevant to my profession. Now my ACS has come positive. Can i claim points for my Bachelors degree even if it is not relevant to my profession.


----------



## sim_bangalore

kemee said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> We have new born baby girl few days back and for 189 lodging process last date is 30-dec, if we are not able to manager her passport in time frame, then how can we handle this situation?
> 
> Can we file application without her and later once her passport comes, can we add her as dependent ?
> 
> Pls help me with this?


If you can`t manage to get her passport then submit application without her and later you can include her.


----------



## Rekha Raman

Kemee,

U can go ahead and submit application with her name mentioned in the application and in Passport # section mention TBD.

Once you get a CO, they will request for the Passport details and I am sure u will have it by then + u can also submit form 1023 to ur CO for including her later if application is not going thru.

Hope this helps !

Rekha





kemee said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> We have new born baby girl few days back and for 189 lodging process last date is 30-dec, if we are not able to manager her passport in time frame, then how can we handle this situation?
> 
> Can we file application without her and later once her passport comes, can we add her as dependent ?
> 
> Pls help me with this?


----------



## lucky14

Hi Monty, 
I have applied for SA SS, and we have shown apx funds 95k AUD..which is more than state requirement..basically they need this to see that you are capable to stay on your own..without any help..the more you can show, the better it will be..but minimum for all states roughly 35 to 40,000 AUD for the family..required.YOu can include, your Fixed deposites, Balance in savings account, PPf etc..All the best..


----------



## lucky14

Hello All, I am searching for anyone who has applied for South Australia SS in 1st week of Nov..

Any news???

EOI 2nd Nov, SA application 5th Nov..:ranger:


----------



## totaloz

nav.mahajan said:


> [email protected]
> Send mail to this id with ur trn mentioned... You will get reply in a day or 2
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


hey i have got a problem. I contacted the clinic for medicals and they are saying they are able to login and getting logged off before they can confirm, the person didnt elaborate on the problem but its Something like that and they said they mailed to immigration authorities about the tech issue. is anything frm my side i can request anyone?
Also i received my ack for the the lodging of application. Thanks @nav.mahajan


----------



## Poegoh

Has the invite started?

EOI: 60 
Date submitted: 12 Nov


----------



## asahni

Poegoh said:


> Has the invite started?
> 
> EOI: 60
> Date submitted: 12 Nov


Have not got any thing so far!
EOI 60
Date: 11th Nov


----------



## Poegoh

Asahni, you have done your medical and PCC already?
I will be depending on you as I go through an agent thus can only follow up tomorrow.


----------



## Srg

Thank God... I got the invitation..
Thank u all of u for ur timely support
Analyst Programmer, 60, 189 Visa, EOI Date - 4th Oct


----------



## justinhee

Got invited!

261311
Analyst Programmer
65
16/11/2012

Email not arrived. Check in EOI system.


----------



## Poegoh

Congrats SRG and Justin... keeping finger cross...


----------



## barry_J

Received Invitation for 189 : Accountant (General)

Total : 60 Points
EOI: 2nd Nov 2012


----------



## asahni

barry_J said:


> Received Invitation for 189 : Accountant (General)
> 
> Total : 60 Points
> EOI: 2nd Nov 2012


Congrats Barry!

Coming close to 11th Nov


----------



## fmasaud84

asahni said:


> Congrats Barry!
> 
> Coming close to 11th Nov


i wonder how do they send invitations ? it is not all at once sent to all the people ?


----------



## asahni

fmasaud84 said:


> i wonder how do they send invitations ? it is not all at once sent to all the people ?


Yes, if you see the posts here. People with 65 points got it first then 60 pointers who applied in Oct..then 2 Nov.. lets c


----------



## fmasaud84

asahni said:


> Yes, if you see the posts here. People with 65 points got it first then 60 pointers who applied in Oct..then 2 Nov.. lets c


i think you should get it today !


----------



## barry_J

fmasaud84 said:


> i wonder how do they send invitations ? it is not all at once sent to all the people ?


Check EOI not received E-Mail yet


----------



## kemee

asahni said:


> Yes, if you see the posts here. People with 65 points got it first then 60 pointers who applied in Oct..then 2 Nov.. lets c


one of my friend has applied EOI today [2-dec-2012] with 60 points for 189, I heard that tomorrow [on Monday] there will be some invitation ... will he be consider for this invitation ?

If not then then for EOI submitted on 02-DEC-2012. approx when he can expect ?


----------



## luckyali111

Yahoooooooooooooooo Got the invite EOI 16th Oct , Thank you Thank you God


----------



## Poegoh

Hi Lickyali111, mind sharing your EOI points and submission date?


----------



## comwiz_y2k

So far, cut off date is Nov 2.


----------



## asahni

Poegoh said:


> Hi Lickyali111, mind sharing your EOI points and submission date?


DIAC will be sending 1400 invited on 17th dec as well. Hopefully he should get invite by then...


----------



## kemee

asahni said:


> DIAC will be sending 1400 invited on 17th dec as well. Hopefully he should get invite by then...


is EOI submitted on 2-dec-2012 will be included in that ?


----------



## comwiz_y2k

kemee said:


> one of my friend has applied EOI today [2-dec-2012] with 60 points for 189, I heard that tomorrow [on Monday] there will be some invitation ... will he be consider for this invitation ?
> 
> If not then then for EOI submitted on 02-DEC-2012. approx when he can expect ?


Yes, he will be considered for this round. All EOI with Date of effect before Dec 3 11:59PM will have the possibility of getting an invite.


----------



## comwiz_y2k

kemee said:


> is EOI submitted on 2-dec-2012 will be included in that ?


If your friend didn't get invite today, he will be considered in all succeeding invitation rounds.


----------



## sim_bangalore

Friends,

I got invited for 189 

Sim


----------



## comwiz_y2k

sim_bangalore said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got invited for 189
> 
> Sim


would you mind telling us your EOI date of effect?


----------



## kemee

sim_bangalore said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got invited for 189
> 
> Sim


Hey Sim congratulation and good luck with the process..

Could you please tell us your EOI submitting date and Points ?


----------



## makaveli2012

comwiz_y2k said:


> Yes, he will be considered for this round. All EOI with Date of effect before Dec 3 11:59PM will have the possibility of getting an invite.


I submitted my EOI on 23-10-2012 for both 189 & 190 on the same EOI, I made some changes on 15-11-2012. I have not sent any docs for further processing on the NSW (190 SS). I would like to go through the 189 route rather than 190.

I will be considered for 189 wouldn't I?

Please let me know on this.

Thanks


__________
261313/ S/W Programmer| ACS: 23-10-2012|IELTS: L8.5R:9.0W:7.5S:8.0|EOI Pts:189(60pts),190(65pts NWS SS[Sub:20121115])|No Invites Yet


----------



## nugstrocity

I got my invite today. Submitted the application on 22nd november with 65 points.lane:


----------



## comwiz_y2k

makaveli2012 said:


> I submitted my EOI on 23-10-2012 for both 189 & 190 on the same EOI, I made some changes on 15-11-2012. I have not sent any docs for further processing on the NSW (190 SS). I would like to go through the 189 route rather than 190.
> 
> I will be considered for 189 wouldn't I?
> 
> Please let me know on this.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you are not yet invited for subclass 190, you will be eligible for 189 if you have at least 60pts and at least 6.0 on IELTS - you will be considered for the next rounds of invitation for subclass 198.


----------



## rau26

Got invitation !!! Yippppppppppppyyyy!!!


----------



## comwiz_y2k

rau26 said:


> Got invitation !!! Yippppppppppppyyyy!!!


Would you mind telling us your pts and EOI date of effect?


----------



## kemee

comwiz_y2k said:


> makaveli2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 23-10-2012 for both 189 & 190 on the same EOI, I made some changes on 15-11-2012. I have not sent any docs for further processing on the NSW (190 SS). I would like to go through the 189 route rather than 190.
> 
> I will be considered for 189 wouldn't I?
> 
> Please let me know on this.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you are not yet invited for subclass 190, you will be eligible for 189 if you have at least 60pts and at least 6.0 on IELTS - you will be considered for the next rounds of invitation for subclass 198.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear comwiz_y2k
> 
> for 190 for NSW I guess they are not accepting online application we need to send doc to them via courier.
> 
> can I submit EOI for 189 and submit my doc for 190 for NSW via courier simultaneously ?
Click to expand...


----------



## luckyali111

I have 60 point EOI submitted on 16th Oct


----------



## luckyali111

Can anybody please confirm if a Bachelors degree from Delhi University a recognised qualification for claiming points


----------



## jyotikhtr

luckyali111 said:


> Please help me with this confusion. I have a B com Hons degree from Delhi-University .I have submitted RPL for assessment of my Computer Network profession as my Qualification was not relevant to my profession. Now my ACS has come positive. Can i claim points for my Bachelors degree even if it is not relevant to my profession.


I am also interested to know about this information. My spouse also has a similar situation. 

Please suggest. 

Regards.


----------



## jyotikhtr

luckyali111 said:


> Yahoooooooooooooooo Got the invite EOI 16th Oct , Thank you Thank you God


Hello Lucky, 

Please share your EOI points and relevant dates. 

Regards.


----------



## nav.mahajan

jyotikhtr said:


> I am also interested to know about this information. My spouse also has a similar situation.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Regards.


It totally depends.. what ur assessing authority assessed u in...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## comwiz_y2k

kemee said:


> comwiz_y2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear comwiz_y2k
> 
> for 190 for NSW I guess they are not accepting online application we need to send doc to them via courier.
> 
> can I submit EOI for 189 and submit my doc for 190 for NSW via courier simultaneously ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, definitely you can do that as I myself did that. But definitely you will get invite on the next round.
Click to expand...


----------



## sim_bangalore

kemee said:


> Hey Sim congratulation and good luck with the process..
> 
> Could you please tell us your EOI submitting date and Points ?


Thanks. My EOI submission date:6th July,2012 and total points:65.
I got my IELTS result(8.5,8.5,7,7) yesterday and updated my EOI from 55 points to 65 points.


----------



## makaveli2012

rau26 said:


> Got invitation !!! Yippppppppppppyyyy!!!


Congrts!!! rau26, can you pls share ur pts & EOI Effective Date


----------



## sim_bangalore

jumblehaart said:


> I am sure as far as EOI screening and the process of invitation is concerned it is done by the computer..it sends invites according to the info in its database. So technically you should be considered for tonight...! An interesting situation actually..I myself am curious to know


jumblehaart,

You prediction came true. I got the invitation to apply for 189. Thanks a ton.

Sim


----------



## rau26

comwiz_y2k said:


> Would you mind telling us your pts and EOI date of effect?


Hi Friend,

EOI submission date: 2nd Nov 
Points: 60
Occupation: Systems Analyst
Invitation Date: 3rd Dec:clap2:


----------



## rau26

makaveli2012 said:


> Congrts!!! rau26, can you pls share ur pts & EOI Effective Date


Hi Friend,

EOI submission date: 2nd Nov 
Points: 60
Occupation: Systems Analyst
Invitation Date: 3rd Dec:clap2:


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Cut off date for today's round is Nov 2, 2012.


----------



## rau26

comwiz_y2k said:


> Would you mind telling us your pts and EOI date of effect?


Hi Friend,

EOI submission date: 2nd Nov 
Points: 60
Occupation: Systems Analyst
Invitation Date: 3rd Dec


----------



## Poegoh

That's all? 2nd Nov?


----------



## Arpitwaj

congrats all !! not envy but stil... By this trend, wud have gotten my invite too for 189..(190 sticks us to one place !!!)


----------



## Aadilnaeem

Hi

I got invitaion for 190 couple of days before. How likely i can get invitaion for 189 visa as well with in 3rd dec invitation or I cannot get an invitation for 189 unitll my 190 invitation still active?
I have seen this forum some guys got invitation for same skill with same points and their effective date is more than mine


----------



## makaveli2012

Poegoh said:


> That's all? 2nd Nov?


looks like there are more than enuf 65ers for this round, according to AnneChristian one of the members who has done some good analysis based on the data available has predicted that the cut-off should be around 25 Nov. All her previous round predictions have been very much bang on with the actual dates.






__________
261313/ S/W Programmer| ACS: 23-10-2012|IELTS: L8.5R:9.0W:7.5S:8.0|EOI Pts:189(60pts),190(65pts NWS SS[Sub:20121115])|No Invites Yet


----------



## Poegoh

Hi makaveli2012,

when did you submitted your EOI for 189? did you get any invites for both 189 or 190? saw some previous post that there are no emails out yet but the EOI system has been updated.


----------



## fmasaud84

makaveli2012 said:


> looks like there are more than enuf 65ers for this round, according to AnneChristian one of the members who has done some good analysis based on the data available has predicted that the cut-off should be around 25 Nov. All her previous round predictions have been very much bang on with the actual dates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________
> 261313/ S/W Programmer| ACS: 23-10-2012|IELTS: L8.5R:9.0W:7.5S:8.0|EOI Pts:189(60pts),190(65pts NWS SS[Sub:20121115])|No Invites Yet


i think there will be more updates tomorrow .. there are people which are still sleeping or having checked or did not update.


----------



## jumblehaart

got an invite.. submitted on 9th november..! 60 points.. system analyst. 
congrats to all who have got invites..nd all the best to those whore going to get in the weeks to follow..!

so the cut off date for now is 9th nov....for dec 3 round


----------



## comwiz_y2k

jumblehaart said:


> got an invite.. submitted on 9th november..! 60 points.. system analyst.
> congrats to all who have got invites..nd all the best to those whore going to get in the weeks to follow..!
> 
> so the cut off date for now is 9th nov....for dec 3 round


Thanks for the letting us know. Current cut off is Nov 9.


----------



## makaveli2012

jumblehaart said:


> got an invite.. submitted on 9th november..! 60 points.. system analyst.
> congrats to all who have got invites..nd all the best to those whore going to get in the weeks to follow..!
> 
> so the cut off date for now is 9th nov....for dec 3 round


Thanks for the info Jumblehaart!! Congrts!!


----------



## makaveli2012

Poegoh said:


> Hi makaveli2012,
> 
> when did you submitted your EOI for 189? did you get any invites for both 189 or 190? saw some previous post that there are no emails out yet but the EOI system has been updated.



Poegoh,

I submitted my EOI for 189 & 190 on the same EOI on 23-10-2012, but made some changes to the EOI on 15-11-2012. So waiting for the invite on 189.

Fingers Crossed!!!


----------



## Poegoh

makaveli2012 said:


> Poegoh,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for 189 & 190 on the same EOI on 23-10-2012, but made some changes to the EOI on 15-11-2012. So waiting for the invite on 189.
> 
> Fingers Crossed!!!


Have you checked the EOI system?


----------



## makaveli2012

Poegoh said:


> Have you checked the EOI system?



Poegoh

Yes, I have checked nothing yet


----------



## Poegoh

makaveli2012 said:


> Poegoh
> 
> Yes, I have checked nothing yet


Lets hope you see good news in the morning... gtg to bed... gd luck!!


----------



## makaveli2012

Poegoh said:


> Lets hope you see good news in the morning... gtg to bed... gd luck!!



Same to you, gd luck!!!


----------



## Amitkmr

*Unable to view correspondence*

Guys,

Congratulations to everyone who got the invitation today!!! Good luck with the processing.

I'm unable to view correspondesce in skill select. When I click on view correspondence link, it opens a blank page. Anyone has faced this problem before? Any idea how to resolve this? I tried in different browser but same result.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## makaveli2012

Amitkmr said:


> Guys,
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who got the invitation today!!! Good luck with the processing.
> 
> I'm unable to view correspondesce in skill select. When I click on view correspondence link, it opens a blank page. Anyone has faced this problem before? Any idea how to resolve this? I tried in different browser but same result.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Check your pop-up blocker. you should be able to view it through adobe pdf reader


----------



## SERPIN

Hi everyone!
I got my invite today  YAY!!! 

EOI submit date: 20 Nov
Points: 70
ANZCO: ICT Business Analyst


----------



## gmcom

SERPIN said:


> Hi everyone!
> I got my invite today  YAY!!!
> 
> EOI submit date: 20 Nov
> Points: 70
> ANZCO: ICT Business Analyst


Congratulations, Komsu!


----------



## asahni

Hi folks,

Its a lame questions but can you please confirm if my understanding is correct:

1. Eoi date of effect : date on which Eoi was initially submitted
2. Eoi submitted date: changes each time we make changes in the Eoi
3. Eoi date effect will change only if points are affected by the change.

My Eoi breakdown states my date of effect and submission are 11th Nov however Eoi statesthat submission date is 1 dec!


----------



## makaveli2012

Any latest info on the EOI cut-off date for 3rd Dec 2012?


----------



## deep4expat

Hey Guys,

Congrats to every one who got invitation!!!!
& Best of luck for next round those are waiting.

I got invitation for 189
EOI submitted 3-Nov
Points: 60
Analyst Programmer

Could anyone please guide me what is the next process.
Should I apply for PCC and Medical


----------



## Poegoh

Seems like cutoff is on 9th Nov... Jumblehaart


----------



## makaveli2012

Poegoh said:


> Seems like cutoff is on 9th Nov... Jumblehaart


Poegoh,

you mean jumblehaart got the latest invite?

thanks


----------



## makaveli2012

deep4expat said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Congrats to every one who got invitation!!!!
> & Best of luck for next round those are waiting.
> 
> I got invitation for 189
> EOI submitted 3-Nov
> Points: 60
> Analyst Programmer
> 
> Could anyone please guide me what is the next process.
> Should I apply for PCC and Medical


Congrts!!! deep4expat.

You will receive an email which has all the information on how to go about further, you will be given a new TRN number by which you can proceed further on you saved application in your EOI. 
next pay the fees and wait for the ack, after which you will be assigned a CO who will request all the docs and after the CO receives all docs after some evaluation and if all the documents required are provided you should get your grant. 
You can start collecting the PCC from all the countries you lived in the last 10 yrs, for the meds you can wait for the CO to be assigned so that when the CO requests for the PCC & Meds you can upload the PCCs and have the Meds done at the nominated hospital and have them send the results to the DIAC directly.

Hope this helps you!


----------



## Poegoh

makaveli2012 said:


> Poegoh,
> 
> you mean jumblehaart got the latest invite?
> 
> thanks


yup... look at page 367, you still congratulated him.


----------



## makaveli2012

Poegoh said:


> yup... look at page 367, you still congratulated him.


my bad


----------



## deep4expat

makaveli2012 said:


> Congrts!!! deep4expat.
> 
> You will receive an email which has all the information on how to go about further, you will be given a new TRN number by which you can proceed further on you saved application in your EOI.
> next pay the fees and wait for the ack, after which you will be assigned a CO who will request all the docs and after the CO receives all docs after some evaluation and if all the documents required are provided you should get your grant.
> You can start collecting the PCC from all the countries you lived in the last 10 yrs, for the meds you can wait for the CO to be assigned so that when the CO requests for the PCC & Meds you can upload the PCCs and have the Meds done at the nominated hospital and have them send the results to the DIAC directly.
> 
> Hope this helps you!



Thanks a lot makaveli.....


----------



## Poegoh

makaveli2012 said:


> my bad


No prob... just hope everyone get invited!!!


----------



## barry_J

Applied for 189 today!!!!! CO


----------



## apurvwalia

1) I do not remember what forms did I fill. I applied NSW SS through an agent. It has been more than a month. He is not responding to my emails. As I am overseas,I cannot visit him. What should I do ? I am not too sure if he filled all the forms ? I ,however, provided all my documents for NSW SS. 

2) Do I have to submit any document for submitting EOI ?


----------



## nirman

nazz said:


> I have same situation, don't know what should I do?


In my case, South Australia has ensured me re-nomination once after I update the EOI and inform them following the expiry of the invitation in 60 days.


----------



## makaveli2012

apurvwalia said:


> 1) I do not remember what forms did I fill. I applied NSW SS through an agent. It has been more than a month. He is not responding to my emails. As I am overseas,I cannot visit him. What should I do ? I am not too sure if he filled all the forms ? I ,however, provided all my documents for NSW SS.
> 
> 2) Do I have to submit any document for submitting EOI ?


Hi,

You will have to send the filled in forms form2, form3 and form4 along with the EOI E-number( i think form4 is the one which captures all the EOI info) to the address mentioned on the NSW website. Once they receive the documents they will acknowledge and based on the requirement if you qualify they will ask the DIAC to invite you.

hope this helps!!!


----------



## AnneChristina

So the cut-off seems to be around Nov 9?!? That's really disappointing! Sorry folks!


----------



## makaveli2012

AnneChristina said:


> So the cut-off seems to be around Nov 9?!? That's really disappointing! Sorry folks!


Anne,

I have changed some numbers in your sheet to match with the report numbers from skillselect. The date seems to tie with the latest update on the cut-off date as mentioned by jumblehaart 

Looks like invitations for 60ers have increased close to 2-fold around 850 during 1 & 15 rounds of November

Are you still waiting for your PCC from FBI?


----------



## nav.mahajan

AnneChristina said:


> So the cut-off seems to be around Nov 9?!? That's really disappointing! Sorry folks!


The cut off is Nov 15 Anne.... some1 with the date of nov 15 got the invite....


----------



## makaveli2012

nav.mahajan said:


> The cut off is Nov 15 Anne.... some1 with the date of nov 15 got the invite....



Mahajan,

Can you guide me where in the forums it says as 15 Nov for 60ers, because mine is also 15 Nov with 60ers.


Thanks


----------



## tais9

AnneChristina said:


> So the cut-off seems to be around Nov 9?!? That's really disappointing! Sorry folks!


No worries, you did a great job on speculation!


----------



## nav.mahajan

makaveli2012 said:


> Mahajan,
> 
> Can you guide me where in the forums it says as 15 Nov for 60ers, because mine is also 15 Nov with 60ers.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Its on this thread only... check for yesterday's posts....


----------



## comwiz_y2k

nav.mahajan said:


> The cut off is Nov 15 Anne.... some1 with the date of nov 15 got the invite....


I think that someone has 65pts and has EOI date of effect on Nov 15. So the cut off sticks to Nov 9.

261312 - Developer Programmer | IELTS: L:7.5,W:6,S:7,R:6 | ACS: for re-assessment


----------



## asahni

nav.mahajan said:


> The cut off is Nov 15 Anne.... some1 with the date of nov 15 got the invite....


Mine is 11th nov.. I dint get an invite.I even have not seen any 9th nov expat member.


----------



## AnneChristina

tais9 said:


> No worries, you did a great job on speculation!


Haha, thank you. Well, of course I hate being wrong  but I'm more disappointed about the date because of the underlying developments.

For all those who have my sheet, I guess soon we should have enough data to run a regression analysis to predict the number of new EoIs (considering that there seems to be a clear upwards trend) rather than just continuing historic figures. Unfortunately I don't have time to work on that right now...

And btw, of course the sheet needs total overhauling to facilitate invitation rounds at random dates... once I find some time (prob in a few weeks) I may work on it


----------



## nav.mahajan

comwiz_y2k said:


> I think that someone has 65pts and has EOI date of effect on Nov 15. So the cut off sticks to Nov 9.
> 
> 261312 - Developer Programmer | IELTS: L:7.5,W:6,S:7,R:6 | ACS: for re-assessment


15 nov would have got it... next day only..... coz invites came on Nov 16 last month....


----------



## makaveli2012

asahni said:


> Mine is 11th nov.. I dint get an invite.I even have not seen any 9th nov expat member.


Asahni,

It's Jumblehaart who has got the invite for 9 Nov with 60ers I think, check page 367.

Thanks


----------



## kemee

makaveli2012 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You will have to send the filled in forms form2, form3 and form4 along with the EOI E-number( i think form4 is the one which captures all the EOI info) to the address mentioned on the NSW website. Once they receive the documents they will acknowledge and based on the requirement if you qualify they will ask the DIAC to invite you.
> 
> hope this helps!!!


Dear Makaveli & other Expats,

After Applying/sending document via courier for NSW for 190(SS) how they will acknowledge via email or courier?

if application sent via agent then to whom they will notify? Agent? or Applicant ?


----------



## makaveli2012

kemee said:


> Dear Makaveli & other Expats,
> 
> After Applying/sending document via courier for NSW for 190(SS) how they will acknowledge via email or courier?
> 
> if application sent via agent then to whom they will notify? Agent? or Applicant ?


I have not sent the documents to NSW though I have selected the option for 190 on my EOI, I did download the forms from NSW wesbite. I felt I would go through 189 rather than 190, so I put the hold on sending the docs to NSW.

check the site
Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

has all the info that you require.

Let me know if you need any info.

Thanks !!!


----------



## makaveli2012

nav.mahajan said:


> 15 nov would have got it... next day only..... coz invites came on Nov 16 last month....



Mahajan,

I see you have got your grant on your SA SS, any reason why you have chosen SS over 189 ? What is your specialised area of work?


thanks !!!


----------



## nav.mahajan

makaveli2012 said:


> Mahajan,
> 
> I see you have got your grant on your SA SS, any reason why you have chosen SS over 189 ? What is your specialised area of work?
> 
> 
> thanks !!!


i had 55 points without SS.... So i had to go with some sponsorship.... SA came first to nominate... so applied for that....


----------



## subhadipbose

Guys its my 13th week but i haven't yet received any invite or approval from VIC. Now the invitaions went out today.....in that case if i receive the approval on coming friday then *will i have to wait for the invite on 17th ??*


----------



## makaveli2012

subhadipbose said:


> Guys its my 13th week but i haven't yet received any invite or approval from VIC. Now the invitaions went out today.....in that case if i receive the approval on coming friday then *will i have to wait for the invite on 17th ??*



Definitely, if the VIC guys inform the DIAC to invite you, you will for sure get it all the best !!!


----------



## subhadipbose

makaveli2012 said:


> Definitely, if the VIC guys inform the DIAC to invite you, you will for sure get it all the best !!!


Hey i was just wondering whether that invitation will go out on 17th as scheduled or will it be sooner than that ?


----------



## marichelle

hi guys!!! got invitation 3rd december for 189 visa  60 points software developer eoi lodged 26/10 !!
good luck for all waiting!!


----------



## salmantq

65 point , Eoi Submitted :23rd Nov , Dec 3rd Invite came


----------



## makaveli2012

salmantq said:


> 65 point , Eoi Submitted :23rd Nov , Dec 3rd Invite came


congrts!!!


----------



## omarau

Hello, 

I'm trying to lodge an EOI but my points are wrongly calculated every time. 
My assessing authority has only assessed my master degree to be comparable to Australian master degree. My bachelor was not assessed as such. 
Now, according to the help text in the education history section of the EOI, I should only receive 10 points for my master degree (as it is not accompanied with a recognized bachelor). But in the educational history whether i choose Masters(other) or masters in Technology and Science, the EOI breakdown shows 15 points for education. 

I know over claiming points will definitely cause me problems in the future as I should proof my claims. 
Please advise. what should choose in order to receive correct points for my education. 
Regards, 
Omar.


----------



## harman.s

Hi friends
I need your suggestion.
I have submitted my EOI on 19th Nov with 60 points. Due to some changes in my job i have to update some information, is it going to affect my submission date.
Kindly let me know if you guys have any idea.


----------



## makaveli2012

harman.s said:


> Hi friends
> I need your suggestion.
> I have submitted my EOI on 19th Nov with 60 points. Due to some changes in my job i have to update some information, is it going to affect my submission date.
> Kindly let me know if you guys have any idea.


Hi Harman,

Once you change anything on ur EOI the date of affect changes to the date you have made changes.Did you overall points increase or do they remain same. if there is an increase from 60 to 65 should not bother,but if they stay same then you have basically moved your date from 19th to which ever date and definitely you will be considered only after 19th Nov date. Say for instance you and someone else with same points raised the EOI on 19th then the other person will be considered prior to you being considered because your date of affect has moved forward

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## harman.s

Thanks Makaveli for the info..
do you know if i leave my job and did not update my info.. is it going to affect my file..


----------



## makaveli2012

harman.s said:


> Thanks Makaveli for the info..
> do you know if i leave my job and did not update my info.. is it going to affect my file..


It shouldn't as long as you can provide that you have all the relevant resigantion letters and experience letters of your previous(last) company, if the CO asks for current position you could say that you have moved out of the last job to pursue the Aus Visa.


thanks!!!


----------



## subhadipbose

harman.s said:


> Thanks Makaveli for the info..
> do you know if i leave my job and did not update my info.. is it going to affect my file..


Hey Harman,

I just went through the same situation.
I switched over to a new organization after submitting my EOI.
My points score did not change...so the date of effect remained the same.
And our application will not be affected at all.....but in case your points score changes then your Date of Effect will chnage as well.


----------



## Rabbu

omarau said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm trying to lodge an EOI but my points are wrongly calculated every time.
> My assessing authority has only assessed my master degree to be comparable to Australian master degree. My bachelor was not assessed as such.
> Now, according to the help text in the education history section of the EOI, I should only receive 10 points for my master degree (as it is not accompanied with a recognized bachelor). But in the educational history whether i choose Masters(other) or masters in Technology and Science, the EOI breakdown shows 15 points for education.
> 
> I know over claiming points will definitely cause me problems in the future as I should proof my claims.
> Please advise. what should choose in order to receive correct points for my education.
> Regards,
> Omar.


I am also in the same boat...but as far as my knowledge is concerned u need to assess your Bachelor degree from VETASSESS if the ACS declines to do so and request the NSW for holding the state sponsorship. I am also planning the same. Otherwise, what about your 
experience? Is it gained before you attained before u earned the masters degree?


----------



## manu1

subhadipbose said:


> Guys its my 13th week but i haven't yet received any invite or approval from VIC. Now the invitaions went out today.....in that case if i receive the approval on coming friday then *will i have to wait for the invite on 17th ??*


I think you have applied for state sponsorship and you need get approval from respective state .Which state u have apllier for ? .Having 75 points I think you could have gone for 189 category got the invitation faster.


----------



## nirman

The ACS has assessed my Bachelor in Engineering as equivalent to AQF Associate Degree in computing. In such case, while filling the EOI form, *what should I choose in the Qualifications drop down list ( Advanced diploma or any other choice)? And what should I write to fill the Course Name text box? *Please share your opinion in this regard.


----------



## Aussie Seeker

Hi,

I'v got my 489 family sponsorship visa invitation since 16 Nov with 70 points.
I also have 189 visa type with 60 points in my EOI with no invitation for that.
As you know after I'v received 489 invitation my EOI has been frozen and my EOI status has changed to INVITED.

Is there any chance to receive another invitation for my 189 visa request in next rounds.
In other words is it possible to receive two invitations together before click on 'Apply Visa' button?

Thanks


----------



## anj0907

Hi omarau...I guess you should select the option 'Other qualification or awards recognised by assessing authority' and not Masters....i guess this will give you 10 points...please try it out and keep us posted...hope it works!



omarau said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm trying to lodge an EOI but my points are wrongly calculated every time.
> My assessing authority has only assessed my master degree to be comparable to Australian master degree. My bachelor was not assessed as such.
> Now, according to the help text in the education history section of the EOI, I should only receive 10 points for my master degree (as it is not accompanied with a recognized bachelor). But in the educational history whether i choose Masters(other) or masters in Technology and Science, the EOI breakdown shows 15 points for education.
> 
> I know over claiming points will definitely cause me problems in the future as I should proof my claims.
> Please advise. what should choose in order to receive correct points for my education.
> Regards,
> Omar.


----------



## sunny2aus

makaveli2012 said:


> I have not sent the documents to NSW though I have selected the option for 190 on my EOI, I did download the forms from NSW wesbite. I felt I would go through 189 rather than 190, so I put the hold on sending the docs to NSW.
> 
> check the site
> business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/skilled-sponsored-migration
> 
> has all the info that you require.
> 
> Let me know if you need any info.
> 
> Thanks !!!


Hi Makaveli,

I checked the link you provided but it doesnt say how will they let me know if I have been invited to apply.

Do you know how long they take to 1) to acknowledge 2) to invite

and also if they communicate by email or courier?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## makaveli2012

sunny2aus said:


> Hi Makaveli,
> 
> I checked the link you provided but it doesnt say how will they let me know if I have been invited to apply.
> 
> Do you know how long they take to 1) to acknowledge 2) to invite
> 
> and also if they communicate by email or courier?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


I am sure they will acknowledge once they receive the documents and also once they ask the DIAC to send out the invite you should recieve the mail.

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## sunny2aus

makaveli2012 said:


> I am sure they will acknowledge once they receive the documents and also once they ask the DIAC to send out the invite you should recieve the mail.
> 
> Hope this helps!!!


Yes that helps a little. Actually I have researched this forum but could not find if there is an official timeframe for NSW to acknowledge and how they acknowledge.

Some people have mentioned that they did not get any acknowledgement and straightaway got the invitation. Some are saying it took very long and some got it pretty quickly. So I am all confused and the wait is killing.

BTW I have sent my docs on Nov 9th and applying for 190 for NSW.


----------



## loonq

Hi Seniors,

This time i need help from Bangladeshi mates. I dont have Jonmo Nibandhan Certificate, but can have it with very less effort coz it is not a difficult part. My question is, I have my passport and National ID card, so are those enough or I must provide my Jonmo NIbandhan Certificate. 

Please advice, if this is not required i will not go after that, will invest my effort if only required.

Thanks.


----------



## Kangaroo20

loonq said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> This time i need help from Bangladeshi mates. I dont have Jonmo Nibandhan Certificate, but can have it with very less effort coz it is not a difficult part. My question is, I have my passport and National ID card, so are those enough or I must provide my Jonmo NIbandhan Certificate.
> 
> Please advice, if this is not required i will not go after that, will invest my effort if only required.
> 
> Thanks.


I submitted my birth certificate as an evidence of age. It also cross-referred my parents names with my passport. I don't have any idea what information NID card contains but it should contain DoB. Therefore, I would say, it should be adequate.


----------



## AnneChristina

sunny2aus said:


> Yes that helps a little. Actually I have researched this forum but could not find if there is an official timeframe for NSW to acknowledge and how they acknowledge.
> 
> Some people have mentioned that they did not get any acknowledgement and straightaway got the invitation. Some are saying it took very long and some got it pretty quickly. So I am all confused and the wait is killing.
> 
> BTW I have sent my docs on Nov 9th and applying for 190 for NSW.


You are absolutely right. From what people have posted on this forum it seems to have been pretty quick at the beginning, but by now NSW takes a bit longer. The acknowledgement may take at least 3 weeks and an invitation at least 4 - 5. You are also right that you may get an invitation without ever getting the acknowledgement.


----------



## SERPIN

gmcom said:


> Congratulations, Komsu!


Thanks Komsu 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## sunny2aus

AnneChristina said:


> You are absolutely right. From what people have posted on this forum it seems to have been pretty quick at the beginning, but by now NSW takes a bit longer. The acknowledgement may take at least 3 weeks and an invitation at least 4 - 5. You are also right that you may get an invitation without ever getting the acknowledgement.



Thanks Anne, and its more confusing now cos of the mode of communication lol

Read it somewhere that acknowledgement is by email and the invitation by courier. But not sure if this is official.


----------



## superm

anj0907 said:


> Hi omarau...I guess you should select the option 'Other qualification or awards recognised by assessing authority' and not Masters....i guess this will give you 10 points...please try it out and keep us posted...hope it works!


:ranger: how was your exam?


----------



## ManojLenka

*Waiting for Invitation*

Hi Guys,

Thanks for sharing all the details.

I have lodged EOI with 60 points on 29/Nov/2012 .

Can I expect the Invitation on next round of call i.e 17th Dec.

what are your guesses please ?


----------



## asahni

ManojLenka said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for sharing all the details.
> 
> I have lodged EOI with 60 points on 29/Nov/2012 .
> 
> Can I expect the Invitation on next round of call i.e 17th Dec.
> 
> what are your guesses please ?


99.9 pcent yes mate! Do you know validity of medical?

Join 17th dec invite thread too
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/134318-17th-december-invites.html


----------



## northwest

I got my grant last week! Good Luck to everyone. Below are my timelines. Only PCC and medicals took a while, once I submitted them, I got the grant letter the very next day


----------



## ManojLenka

asahni said:


> 99.9 pcent yes mate! Do you know validity of medical?
> 
> Join 17th dec invite thread too
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/134318-17th-december-invites.html


Thanks buddy . I am really happy to hear it and your words raised my hope to the next level .
At the moment , I am unaware of the medical validity , I will speak to one of my friend who has recently lodged and let you know . 
Thanks again


----------



## ManojLenka

ManojLenka said:


> Thanks buddy . I am really happy to hear it and your words raised my hope to the next level .
> At the moment , I am unaware of the medical validity , I will speak to one of my friend who has recently lodged and let you know .
> Thanks again


Update : I checked with my friend and he advised that the Medical is Valid for 1 year . I hope that helps .


----------



## SAM84

Hey Friends,
Cud anyone help me regarding my application? Actually i submitted my EOI on 1st November 2012 and received my invitation on 3rd Dec. 2012 (Accountant). I used my one year experience from Australia to claim points. I have everything to prove this. But i don't know one thing that i have to assess this experience from assessing authority like CPA or ICAA. I read many people from overseas who wrote that they assessed their experience from ACS. Thus, i have confusion in this. Cud anyone answer me as soon as possible. 
thanks in advance.......


----------



## fmasaud84

SAM84 said:


> Hey Friends,
> Cud anyone help me regarding my application? Actually i submitted my EOI on 1st November 2012 and received my invitation on 3rd Dec. 2012 (Accountant). I used my one year experience from Australia to claim points. I have everything to prove this. But i don't know one thing that i have to assess this experience from assessing authority like CPA or ICAA. I read many people from overseas who wrote that they assessed their experience from ACS. Thus, i have confusion in this. Cud anyone answer me as soon as possible.
> thanks in advance.......


did you apply for any skill assessment before submitting the EOI ?


----------



## kemee

In EOI I have submited IELTS result with 6 in each module and got invitation base on this, but during lodging appliction if I submit different IELTS result which is also fullfiling criteria for 6 in each. do you guys think any problem in this?

I mean in EOI Different IELTS & Lodging different IELTS, but both are satisfying criteria

this case is with one of the friend, in EOI he has submited wrong IELTS score and result by mistake but while lodging can he submited different result than what shown in EOI. in lodging app. IELTS score is satisfying criteria.


----------



## SAM84

fmasaud84 said:


> did you apply for any skill assessment before submitting the eoi ?


for experience no.......do i need it because i work with fipa and chartered accountant....any idea....thanks


----------



## umairahmad

*Pakistani pcc*

hi....

anybody from PAKISTAN can share his/ her timelines for PCC Clearance Please...!!!!!

any idea how long does it take?

Regards!!


----------



## ManojLenka

kemee said:


> In EOI I have submited IELTS result with 6 in each module and got invitation base on this, but during lodging appliction if I submit different IELTS result which is also fullfiling criteria for 6 in each. do you guys think any problem in this?
> 
> I mean in EOI Different IELTS & Lodging different IELTS, but both are satisfying criteria


Hi ,
I suggest to use the same IELTS throughout unless you achieve high band in the next IELTS . It just makes things simple .


----------



## superm

ManojLenka said:


> Hi ,
> I suggest to use the same IELTS throughout unless you achieve high band in the next IELTS . It just makes things simple .


But using the same ielts score would be wrong as it was entered wrongly in eoi. I guess you should right what's correct now, if question is raised then you can explain it was a typo and it did not even have any effect on points. Would want inputs from more members on this.


----------



## barry_J

kemee said:


> In EOI I have submited IELTS result with 6 in each module and got invitation base on this, but during lodging appliction if I submit different IELTS result which is also fullfiling criteria for 6 in each. do you guys think any problem in this?
> 
> I mean in EOI Different IELTS & Lodging different IELTS, but both are satisfying criteria
> 
> this case is with one of the friend, in EOI he has submited wrong IELTS score and result by mistake but while lodging can he submited different result than what shown in EOI. in lodging app. IELTS score is satisfying criteria.


If the IELTS result is before the DOE I think it should be fine. However, if the IELTS test result is after the DOE I think it may be a problem. You can call up DIAC to confirm the same.


----------



## anj0907

Hi Everyone...can all 189 applicants please update your status in below doc. This was created by senior expats but looks like it is not being updated for some time now. 

Please update this guys...so that we can keep track of the status. For people whose medicals are referred, you can update the same in the 'Further info' column...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## deepuz

anj0907 said:


> Hi Everyone...can all 189 applicants please update your status in below doc. This was created by senior expats but looks like it is not being updated for some time now.
> 
> Please update this guys...so that we can keep track of the status. For people whose medicals are referred, you can update the same in the 'Further info' column...
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


Hi Anj, 

I have also given IELTS (2nd time) on 1st December, waiting for 14th for the results.... if I get 7 all, my points will be 65 and then if I update it on my EOI on 14th, will I get invite on 17 Dec?

Regards, 
Deepuz


----------



## anj0907

deepuz said:


> Hi Anj,
> 
> I have also given IELTS (2nd time) on 1st December, waiting for 14th for the results.... if I get 7 all, my points will be 65 and then if I update it on my EOI on 14th, will I get invite on 17 Dec?
> 
> Regards,
> Deepuz


For 65 points u will definetly get invite in the next round...


----------



## devandroid

*Skillselect points for work experience*

Hi all,

I have total of 3 and half years experience which was obtained during my degree and also after that. is it possible to claim 5 points for my experience? I have a doubt since a part of the 3 year period falls before completing my qualification.

Thanks


----------



## kemee

After 17th Dec 2012, when is the next invitation round ? and any change in point system or criteria in 2013 ?


----------



## makaveli2012

kemee said:


> After 17th Dec 2012, when is the next invitation round ? and any change in point system or criteria in 2013 ?


Definitely there will rounds the subsequent months till the required ceilings are met by the DIAC, but based on volume of application there might be a single round or 2 in a month.

Thanks!!!


----------



## harman.s

Hi friends 
I have lodged my EOI on 19th Nov with 60 points in Accounting General.
What are the chances of getting invitation on 17th Dec.
Thanks


----------



## SAM84

harman.s said:


> Hi friends
> I have lodged my EOI on 19th Nov with 60 points in Accounting General.
> What are the chances of getting invitation on 17th Dec.
> Thanks


most probably u will get invited on 17th dec. because last round, they reached till 9th November 2012........


----------



## harman.s

SAM84 said:


> most probably u will get invited on 17th dec. because last round, they reached till 9th November 2012........


Thanks SAM
hope for the best


----------



## barry_J

SAM84 said:


> most probably u will get invited on 17th dec. because last round, they reached till 9th November 2012........


As per me 60 pointers who lodge EOI in 1st week of December should also get invite on 17 Dec itself.


----------



## zamil525

loonq said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> This time i need help from Bangladeshi mates. I dont have Jonmo Nibandhan Certificate, but can have it with very less effort coz it is not a difficult part. My question is, I have my passport and National ID card, so are those enough or I must provide my Jonmo NIbandhan Certificate.
> 
> Please advice, if this is not required i will not go after that, will invest my effort if only required.
> 
> Thanks.


For ACS, paasport is good enough. FOr EOI, you don't need to lodge any hard doc. So you will get plenty time to manage ur Birth Ceritificate before u r ivited to apply from SkillSelect. So my suggestion wud be if its not tht prblm for u , try to get one ceritificate to be in safe side.


----------



## harman.s

Hi friends 
I need info from all who have knowledge or who have update information in there EOI after submitting it.
I would like to know if it is going to change the submit date or may be move the file from the queue.
Thanks


----------



## AnneChristina

harman.s said:


> Hi friends
> I need info from all who have knowledge or who have update information in there EOI after submitting it.
> I would like to know if it is going to change the submit date or may be move the file from the queue.
> Thanks


It depends on what you change. if it affects your points then it will change the date of effect, otherwise it doesn't.


----------



## harman.s

Thanks Anne
I have some issues going on with new job , i am thinking to quit before i am so much stressed but i am really worried about my EOI which i have submitted on 19th Nov. I really don't want to mess up with my file.


----------



## harman.s

harman.s said:


> Thanks Anne
> I have some issues going on with new job , i am thinking to quit before i am so much stressed but i am really worried about my EOI which i have submitted on 19th Nov. I really don't want to mess up with my file.


----------



## AnneChristina

harman.s said:


> Thanks Anne
> I have some issues going on with new job , i am thinking to quit before i am so much stressed but i am really worried about my EOI which i have submitted on 19th Nov. I really don't want to mess up with my file.


Well, as someone else mentioned, you will most likely get the invitation Dec 17th, so it would prob make things easier if you wait until you applied and then change employers. But generally it should not affect your date of effect if you list a new employer; might just complicate things if the CO asks for any sort of proof for this employment.


----------



## harman.s

AnneChristina said:


> Well, as someone else mentioned, you will most likely get the invitation Dec 17th, so it would prob make things easier if you wait until you applied and then change employers. But generally it should not affect your date of effect if you list a new employer; might just complicate things if the CO asks for any sort of proof for this employment.


Hmmmm
I agree with you..
I will try my level best to stay in the company for the next 2 weeks ..


----------



## subhadipbose

harman.s said:


> Thanks Anne
> I have some issues going on with new job , i am thinking to quit before i am so much stressed but i am really worried about my EOI which i have submitted on 19th Nov. I really don't want to mess up with my file.


Hey Harman...i just switched over to a new job.
I had to update the EOI but there was no change in my points claim so the EOI date of Effect remained unchanged. So no wories go ahead !!!


----------



## kemee

how can I check date of effect for my EOI ? 

If I update IELTS score and Date but there is no change in total points then will it affect "Date of Effect" in EOI ?


----------



## salmantq

harman.s said:


> Hmmmm
> I agree with you..
> I will try my level best to stay in the company for the next 2 weeks ..


you maybe asked for additional proof by CO and make sure you have employer references , pay slips , tax slips with you


----------



## samy25

salmantq said:


> you maybe asked for additional proof by CO and make sure you have employer references , pay slips , tax slips with you


please guide:

my employer transfer salary directly to our accounts..no pay slip as such. Accounts department do it at their own. plus they do deduct our tax from salaries. so tell me what is the best way to provide these proofs . i mean in this situation what will be the best shape to provide such details??? either letter from employer or bank statement.???


----------



## ManojLenka

POLICE CLERANCE CERTIFICATE 

Hi guys , do you have any idea about the process of obtaining Australuan police force National police CLERANCE certificate .

I am in Australia fit more than a year , hence I need to obtain the NATIONAL POLICE CLERANCE in Australia .

Thank you .


----------



## AnneChristina

ManojLenka said:


> POLICE CLERANCE CERTIFICATE
> 
> Hi guys , do you have any idea about the process of obtaining Australuan police force National police CLERANCE certificate .
> 
> I am in Australia fit more than a year , hence I need to obtain the NATIONAL POLICE CLERANCE in Australia .
> 
> Thank you .


You can do it online here. You only need to do the "name check"
https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/


----------



## sach_1213

i had a problem...... i uploaded all my docs but when i am trying to upload docs of my wife or my kids... i am getting the msg FILES LIMIT REACHED. I had just uploaded 5 files with 7 mb space used. Does any1 getting the same problem. Pls guide what to do or give email Id of DIAC so that i can contact them


----------



## nav.mahajan

sach_1213 said:


> i had a problem...... i uploaded all my docs but when i am trying to upload docs of my wife or my kids... i am getting the msg FILES LIMIT REACHED. I had just uploaded 5 files with 7 mb space used. Does any1 getting the same problem. Pls guide what to do or give email Id of DIAC so that i can contact them


People faced the same problem..... You can call skill select and explain your problem to them... they will resolve it....


----------



## fmasaud84

samy25 said:


> please guide:
> 
> my employer transfer salary directly to our accounts..no pay slip as such. Accounts department do it at their own. plus they do deduct our tax from salaries. so tell me what is the best way to provide these proofs . i mean in this situation what will be the best shape to provide such details??? either letter from employer or bank statement.???


i think bank statement is the best proof if the transaction shows that this is salary.


----------



## ashish.kundan

nav.mahajan said:


> People faced the same problem..... You can call skill select and explain your problem to them... they will resolve it....


Congrats Mahajan for VISA


----------



## salmantq

sach_1213 said:


> i had a problem...... i uploaded all my docs but when i am trying to upload docs of my wife or my kids... i am getting the msg FILES LIMIT REACHED. I had just uploaded 5 files with 7 mb space used. Does any1 getting the same problem. Pls guide what to do or give email Id of DIAC so that i can contact them


please email DIAC or Skillselect mention the problem along with your TRN . You dont need to worry in any case since when CO will be assigned to you , he will ask for missing documents . you can directly email docs to him as well .


----------



## salmantq

samy25 said:


> please guide:
> 
> my employer transfer salary directly to our accounts..no pay slip as such. Accounts department do it at their own. plus they do deduct our tax from salaries. so tell me what is the best way to provide these proofs . i mean in this situation what will be the best shape to provide such details??? either letter from employer or bank statement.???



first of all you need to give this information if asked although its best to provide but you dont need to worry untill its not asked .

2ndly ask your employer to give details on company letter head and mention your passport no , nic , ntn , salary breakup for duration of your employment .

else as mentioned above you can also give bank statements .


----------



## salmantq

kemee said:


> how can I check date of effect for my EOI ?
> 
> If I update IELTS score and Date but there is no change in total points then will it affect "Date of Effect" in EOI ?


Date of effect is mentioned when you login skillselect but you need to submit EOI first .please dont submit for the sake of it unless you have full points for your visa else it will ruin chances for ppl who actually have genuine points.

IELTS score will only update when you have 7 in each or 8 in each module .check again .


----------



## ManojLenka

AnneChristina said:


> You can do it online here. You only need to do the "name check"
> https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/


Thanks Anne .


----------



## melbourne2012

salmantq said:


> please email DIAC or Skillselect mention the problem along with your TRN . You dont need to worry in any case since when CO will be assigned to you , he will ask for missing documents . you can directly email docs to him as well .


can you please tell me the email to contact DIAC and skillselect. i can't find it. I can't download my medical form. thanks.


----------



## nav.mahajan

melbourne2012 said:


> can you please tell me the email to contact DIAC and skillselect. i can't find it. I can't download my medical form. thanks.


Go to skill select report page... Over there a link is available to contact technical support.... U hv to post ur query over there... Number is also available I don't hv it back of my mind...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## Rabbu

nav.mahajan said:


> Go to skill select report page... Over there a link is available to contact technical support.... U hv to post ur query over there... Number is also available I don't hv it back of my mind...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Nav mahajan,
I could not figure it out in the site. Could you please provide the link.


----------



## samy25

samy25 said:


> please guide:
> 
> my employer transfer salary directly to our accounts..no pay slip as such. Accounts department do it at their own. plus they do deduct our tax from salaries. so tell me what is the best way to provide these proofs . i mean in this situation what will be the best shape to provide such details??? either letter from employer or bank statement.???


any one with any suggestion ????


----------



## manu1

samy25 said:


> any one with any suggestion ????


Bank statement (6 months)will help you to prove that you receiving the monthly salary from xxx company.
Providing a letter stating the same from the company in its letter head will be an additional proof with an added advantage.


----------



## nav.mahajan

Rabbu said:


> Nav mahajan,
> I could not figure it out in the site. Could you please provide the link.


here you go

Support Centre » SkillSelect Support

You can try to check here too....

http://www.immi.gov.au/e_visa/


----------



## nav.mahajan

Mates,

i have query for assessment for one of my friends for ACS.... He has done engineering in ECE and working as software engineer..... What my understanding is he has to get it assessed via RPL.... coz experience is not in the related field of education..... 

Kindly suggest??????


----------



## deepuz

nav.mahajan said:


> Mates,
> 
> i have query for assessment for one of my friends for ACS.... He has done engineering in ECE and working as software engineer..... What my understanding is he has to get it assessed via RPL.... coz experience is not in the related field of education.....
> 
> Kindly suggest??????


yes, he needs to take the RPL path....


----------



## Aussie Seeker

*Under claiming work experience*

Hi,

I have positive ACS assessment (Developer programmer) with 8 years work experience. (ACS mentioned my 8 years work experience with my company names)

Now, I want to claim for 5 years in EOI (because I have more evidence for recent 5 years of my work experience)

Is there any risk for me?
In this way my ACS work experience is not equal to my EOI claim. Is there any problem with it?

As you know I have to write all my work experiences in form 80 and all of them are relevant to my claimed occupation!

Actually I want to under claim my work experiences.

Best regards


----------



## pishu

nav.mahajan said:


> Mates,
> 
> i have query for assessment for one of my friends for ACS.... He has done engineering in ECE and working as software engineer..... What my understanding is he has to get it assessed via RPL.... coz experience is not in the related field of education.....
> 
> Kindly suggest??????



Hi Nav,

I had a query and since you are the senior member here thought of asking you. I have been assessed by ACS for ANZCO code which is eligible for both Vic and SA. Can i raise 2 different EOI under the same name and apply to both the States. Any direction on this would be highly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## jyotikhtr

deepuz said:


> Originally Posted by nav.mahajan View Post
> Mates,
> 
> i have query for assessment for one of my friends for ACS.... He has done engineering in ECE and working as software engineer..... What my understanding is he has to get it assessed via RPL.... coz experience is not in the related field of education.....
> 
> Kindly suggest??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, he needs to take the RPL path.... yes, he needs to take the RPL path....
Click to expand...

What is RPL ?


----------



## deepuz

RPL Assessment - (Recognition of Prior Learning)
This application is for applicants without an ICT qualification. It provides the opportunity to demonstrate that the applicant has acquired a level of knowledge equivalent to that of a formal tertiary ICT qualification.
The assessment result letter will report the ICT suitability to the nominated occupation ANZSCO code for Points Test and skilled migration purposes.


----------



## deepuz

1. Applicants with a degree qualification without ICT content.
 Applicants require a minimum of six (6) years of full time professional ICT skilled employment in a field closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code.
 Applicants are required to provide proven knowledge of skilled employment through detailed documentation. (See Skilled Employment).
 Complete the ACS Key Areas of Knowledge document - Key Areas of Knowledge
 Complete two (2) project reports ACS Project Report Form (RPL)
2. Applicants with no tertiary qualifications.
 Applicants require a minimum of six (6) years of full time professional ICT skilled employment in a field closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code.
 Applicants also require an additional two (2) years of ICT skilled employment but in this instance is not required to be relevant to the ANZSCO code.
 Applicants are required to provide proven knowledge of skilled employment through detailed documentation. (See Skilled Employment).
 Complete the ACS Key Areas of Knowledge document - Key Areas of Knowledge
 Complete two (2) project reports ACS Project Report Form (RPL)

The purpose of RPL is to provide applicants without an ICT educational qualification the opportunity to demonstrate that they have acquired a level of knowledge equivalent to that of a formal tertiary ICT qualification.

courtesy - ACS Skill Assessment Guidelines for Applicants Doc


----------



## jyotikhtr

deepuz said:


> RPL Assessment - (Recognition of Prior Learning)
> This application is for applicants without an ICT qualification. It provides the opportunity to demonstrate that the applicant has acquired a level of knowledge equivalent to that of a formal tertiary ICT qualification.
> The assessment result letter will report the ICT suitability to the nominated occupation ANZSCO code for Points Test and skilled migration purposes.


Thanks for the prompt response. In this case, will one get points for his/her qualification.

Regards.


----------



## nav.mahajan

pishu said:


> Hi Nav,
> 
> I had a query and since you are the senior member here thought of asking you. I have been assessed by ACS for ANZCO code which is eligible for both Vic and SA. Can i raise 2 different EOI under the same name and apply to both the States. Any direction on this would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,


Sure mate you can do so.... as you know SA will ask you to specifically select SA in State.... in other you can select any....


----------



## nav.mahajan

jyotikhtr said:


> Thanks for the prompt response. In this case, will one get points for his/her qualification.
> 
> Regards.


DIAC is saying if you qualification can't be assessed by the authority.... then that can be assessed by VETASESS.... you can get more clarification...


----------



## pishu

nav.mahajan said:


> Sure mate you can do so.... as you know SA will ask you to specifically select SA in State.... in other you can select any....


Thanks Nav for the quick response http://img.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## zare1356

*A Question*

Hi friends,

I am filling the EOI , I'm married without any children.
My application involves my wife and myself.
What is the response for the following question?

*Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?*

*How many family members?*

*Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*

Thanx


----------



## brahmgupta

Please help..

I am waiting for my NSW SS and meanwhile I am preparing my documents for VISA filing.. 

For my 1st company, I worked for two years (aug,06 - sept-08).. and in documents proof I only have (1) 'Experience and Relieving Letter' and (2) 'Roles and Responsibilities' letter..

As it was very small company so salary was paid in cash and I don't have any salary slips..

So what if in future CO asks for documents ? How can I explain him/her this ? Can CO reject my VISA for not having documents ?


----------



## findraj

zare1356 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am filling the EOI , I'm married without any children.
> My application involves my wife and myself.
> What is the response for the following question?
> 
> *Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?*
> 
> Yes
> *How many family members?*
> 
> 1
> *Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*
> 1
> 
> Thanx


I think it should be yes,1,1


----------



## brahmgupta

zare1356 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am filling the EOI , I'm married without any children.
> My application involves my wife and myself.
> What is the response for the following question?
> 
> *Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?*
> 
> *How many family members?*
> 
> *Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*
> 
> Thanx


your answers would be

*Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?*
YES
*How many family members?*
ONE

*Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*

YES


----------



## zare1356

Dear *findraj*,

Thanks of your quick response.


----------



## zare1356

brahmgupta said:


> your answers would be
> 
> *Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?*
> YES
> *How many family members?*
> ONE
> 
> *Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*
> 
> YES


Dear brahmgupta,

Thanks of your response.


----------



## findraj

zare1356 said:


> Dear *findraj*,
> 
> Thanks of your quick response.



Just tryna be helpful mate!


----------



## kemee

brahmgupta said:


> Please help..
> 
> I am waiting for my NSW SS and meanwhile I am preparing my documents for VISA filing..
> 
> For my 1st company, I worked for two years (aug,06 - sept-08).. and in documents proof I only have (1) 'Experience and Relieving Letter' and (2) 'Roles and Responsibilities' letter..
> 
> As it was very small company so salary was paid in cash and I don't have any salary slips..
> 
> So what if in future CO asks for documents ? How can I explain him/her this ? Can CO reject my VISA for not having documents ?


Dear brahmgupta,

When you submited application for NSW SS [Date]? and did you receive any acknowledgement for your application? like they have received your app and this is your app ID some


----------



## jyotikhtr

brahmgupta said:


> your answers would be
> 
> *Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?*
> YES
> *How many family members?*
> ONE
> 
> *Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*
> 
> YES


I had also done the same.

Regards.


----------



## zare1356

Does anyone know how many sponsorships NSW gets in each code?


----------



## brahmgupta

kemee said:


> Dear brahmgupta,
> 
> When you submited application for NSW SS [Date]? and did you receive any acknowledgement for your application? like they have received your app and this is your app ID some


My application reached on 12th Nov and I didn't get any ACK or anything till now..


----------



## ils2_fly

zare1356 said:


> Does anyone know how many sponsorships NSW gets in each code?


A very good question.


----------



## EddyFR

Hi guys,

EOI submitted today with 65 points for a 189 visa.
Software Engineer (+5 years of experience)

Good luck to all of you !


----------



## samy25

please guide me for the following:

i want to claim 5 points for partner. my occupation in both list. n intend to apply 189 but after having partner point. so in which list i should seek my partners profession??? and should i go for the same assessment procedure for my partner too..??? another cost ... on other hand how could i claim for NAATI language point..what is the procedure any test..? please guide


----------



## deepuz

EddyFR said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> EOI submitted today with 65 points for a 189 visa.
> Software Engineer (+5 years of experience)
> 
> Good luck to all of you !


Good luck Eddy... 12 days for your invite..


----------



## brahmgupta

Please help..

I am waiting for my NSW SS and meanwhile I am preparing my documents for VISA filing.. 

For my 1st company, I worked for two years (aug,06 - sept-08).. and in documents proof I only have (1) 'Experience and Relieving Letter' and (2) 'Roles and Responsibilities' letter..

As it was very small company so salary was paid in cash and I don't have any salary slips..

So what if in future CO asks for documents ? How can I explain him/her this ? Can CO reject my VISA for not having documents ?


----------



## zare1356

Does anyone know how long the Spouse's IELTS result is valid?


----------



## nav.mahajan

zare1356 said:


> Does anyone know how long the Spouse's IELTS result is valid?


it should not be more than one year old......


----------



## fringe123

Hi,
Can anyone tell what does it mean by question 8 from form 80? This seems confusing to me ..

8: Have you ever had an alternative date of birth?


----------



## varunynr

Means if you were born more than once  ... on a lighter side if ever you got ur dob changed ......


----------



## fringe123

varunynr said:


> Means if you were born more than once  ... on a lighter side if ever you got ur dob changed ......


Thank you varunynr.


----------



## harman.s

Hi friends
is anyone waiting for acknowledgment regarding the receipt of the NSW docs.
I have also sent my application on 19th and delivered in the office on 23th Nov but hvn't got any email regarding the receipt of docs.


----------



## kemee

harman.s said:


> Hi friends
> is anyone waiting for acknowledgment regarding the receipt of the NSW docs.
> I have also sent my application on 19th and delivered in the office on 23th Nov but hvn't got any email regarding the receipt of docs.


Hi Harman,

Still we are wondering that how they will acknowledge?.. via mail or postal for doc received ?

I guess no one has yet received any ack yet.. pls guys if any one has received ack for NSW SS please update us. or keep posting once u receive any ack.


----------



## ashish.kundan

kemee said:


> Hi Harman,
> 
> Still we are wondering that how they will acknowledge?.. via mail or postal for doc received ?
> 
> I guess no one has yet received any ack yet.. pls guys if any one has received ack for NSW SS please update us. or keep posting once u receive any ack.


NSW will send you ack about application by mail and invitation by post. I got ack after 3 weeks and inviation after 4 weeks


----------



## kemee

ashish.kundan said:


> NSW will send you ack about application by mail and invitation by post. I got ack after 3 weeks and inviation after 4 weeks


Hi Ashish

Could your please share your Dates? when u have submitted app ?

Date Of Courier ?
Date Of doc received ? 
Date Of ACK ?
Date of Invitation ?

and your total points pls ?


----------



## ashish.kundan

Hi Keeme,

Here is the detail:

Could your please share your Dates? when u have submitted app ?

Date Of Courier ? 24-Oct
Date Of doc received ? 29-Oct
Date Of ACK ?19-Nov
Date of Invitation ? 27-Nov In Skillselect
Invitation by post-3-Dec

and your total points pls ? 55+5 for SS


----------



## lucky14

Hi nav.mahajan,
I have been reading your comments since a month and they are really helpful, could please tell me, I have also applied for Sa on 5th nov, and today morning I saw that Industrial engineers have now medium availability from high it was few days back. I still hvnt got my state sponsorship granted as currently they are processing applications from 16th sept..I a worried now. Do you have any idea how it works, I mean how many applications in total per occupation?


----------



## nav.mahajan

lucky14 said:


> Hi nav.mahajan,
> I have been reading your comments since a month and they are really helpful, could please tell me, I have also applied for Sa on 5th nov, and today morning I saw that Industrial engineers have now medium availability from high it was few days back. I still hvnt got my state sponsorship granted as currently they are processing applications from 16th sept..I a worried now. Do you have any idea how it works, I mean how many applications in total per occupation?


Bout the total they hv for a code.... No1 knows... But till the time it goes to special condition... A person can apply... N hv good chances to get approval... 
So just wait... Do check how many people r there from ur code in the SA spreadsheet... I don't hv link for the sheet... If u hv can check it...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## Rabbu

nav.mahajan said:


> Mates,
> 
> i have query for assessment for one of my friends for ACS.... He has done engineering in ECE and working as software engineer..... What my understanding is he has to get it assessed via RPL.... coz experience is not in the related field of education.....
> 
> Kindly suggest??????


It depends on the ICT contents. So, even if the course name is different, but contain the ICT content is more than 20 percent, it would be considered. Even in my case, I have been assessed as a developer programmer and my MBA degree which involves 30 percent ICT contents has been assessed as equivalent to AQF Masters with major in computing. So, I suggest your friend to try with his electronic and communication degree under general skills at first. 
Moreover, if you apply under General skills and your qualification is assessed as having insufficient ICT and you meet the experience requirement of an RPL application then a recommendation will be sent via email to change your application to RPL. In these circumstances you will only need to pay the additional $ 50 fee and provide the ACS Project Report Form. Go through the ACS' PASA guidelines for more detail.


----------



## zare1356

nav.mahajan said:


> it should not be more than one year old......


I answer a question in EOI that said our IELTS can be within the last 36 months. Is it only for us?

I mean the expiration time for our Spouse's IELTS is different?


----------



## nav.mahajan

Rabbu said:


> It depends on the ICT contents. So, even if the course name is different, but contain the ICT content is more than 20 percent, it would be considered. Even in my case, I have been assessed as a developer programmer and my MBA degree which involves 30 percent ICT contents has been assessed as equivalent to AQF Masters with major in computing. So, I suggest your friend to try with his electronic and communication degree under general skills at first.
> Moreover, if you apply under General skills and your qualification is assessed as having insufficient ICT and you meet the experience requirement of an RPL application then a recommendation will be sent via email to change your application to RPL. In these circumstances you will only need to pay the additional $ 50 fee and provide the ACS Project Report Form. Go through the ACS' PASA guidelines for more detail.


Thanks mate... I'll let him know bout this...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## nav.mahajan

zare1356 said:


> I answer a question in EOI that said our IELTS can be within the last 36 months. Is it only for us?
> 
> I mean the expiration time for our Spouse's IELTS is different?


For. Spouse ielts sud be given in last one year... That's the requiement... For main applicant.. it can be in last 3 years...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## sunny2aus

kemee said:


> Hi Harman,
> 
> Still we are wondering that how they will acknowledge?.. via mail or postal for doc received ?
> 
> I guess no one has yet received any ack yet.. pls guys if any one has received ack for NSW SS please update us. or keep posting once u receive any ack.


yea kemee the ack process is very strange for nsw. some ppl have got only invitation and no ack. even i am waiting for the ack. so lets keep our fingers crossed :ranger:


----------



## zare1356

nav.mahajan said:


> For. Spouse ielts sud be given in last one year... That's the requiement... For main applicant.. it can be in last 3 years...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Would you please send me a link about this subject?
because it is very important for me.

thanks


----------



## ManojLenka

ManojLenka said:


> Thanks Anne .


Hi Anee and all the Expats ,

I have submitted my AFP NPC online and sent the documents .

I have a question the Police Check for my wife and Kid .

My wife and Kid lives in Australia for more than a year . I am told that i also need to obtain the certificate from the Australian Police Force . hence I assume , the process of obtaining the NPC for my wife is same as mine . Please confirm .

Thank you once again for providing all the details.


----------



## ManojLenka

*Indian Police Clarence Information*

Hi Guys,

I am living in Sydney with my wife and kid and would like to obtain Indian Police Clearance Certificate for me and my wife .

I did a bit of goggling and find the below one . 

IHC Visa Information - Australia

Do you guys use the same information as stated in the website .

As I am in the preliminary stages of information gathering , I wanted to ensure that I am referring to the right source .

Would you any of you please advise from your experience how long it normally takes to receive the certificate from the date of Lodging .

Thank you .


----------



## nav.mahajan

ManojLenka said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am living in Sydney with my wife and kid and would like to obtain Indian Police Clearance Certificate for me and my wife .
> 
> I did a bit of goggling and find the below one .
> 
> IHC Visa Information - Australia
> 
> Do you guys use the same information as stated in the website .
> 
> As I am in the preliminary stages of information gathering , I wanted to ensure that I am referring to the right source .
> 
> Would you any of you please advise from your experience how long it normally takes to receive the certificate from the date of Lodging .
> 
> Thank you .


You have to get police clearance for ur wife too and the docs will be same..... Not required for kids less 16 years of age....

For Indian Pcc... It's process of 4 weeks... N they will keep your passport with them.. n give u both passport n Pcc after that time frame...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## brahmgupta

I am preparing my documents for VISA filing.. 

For my 1st company, I worked for two years (aug,06 - sept-08).. and in documents proof I only have (1) 'Experience and Relieving Letter' and (2) 'Roles and Responsibilities' letter..

As it was very small company so salary was paid in cash and I don't have any salary slips..

So what if in future CO asks for documents ? How can I explain him/her this ? Can CO reject my VISA for not having documents ?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ManojLenka

brahmgupta said:


> I am preparing my documents for VISA filing..
> 
> For my 1st company, I worked for two years (aug,06 - sept-08).. and in documents proof I only have (1) 'Experience and Relieving Letter' and (2) 'Roles and Responsibilities' letter..
> 
> As it was very small company so salary was paid in cash and I don't have any salary slips..
> 
> So what if in future CO asks for documents ? How can I explain him/her this ? Can CO reject my VISA for not having documents ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


As far as I am told , CO asks for recent payslips. 
In your case, Bank statement mentioning the salary credit would suffice .


----------



## ManojLenka

*Australian police check*



nav.mahajan said:


> You have to get police clearance for ur wife too and the docs will be same..... Not required for kids less 16 years of age....
> 
> For Indian Pcc... It's process of 4 weeks... N they will keep your passport with them.. n give u both passport n Pcc after that time frame...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Hello mate and other Senior Expat member ,

One more question 

It is mentioned that you need to obtain Police Clearance certificate from the countries that you stayed more than 12 month .

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/


My wife came to Australia on 12th October 2011 and our date of lodgement of EOI is 30th Mov 2012 . But in between she went to India for 2 months ( 16th Jan 12 to 18 March 2012) i.e her actual stay is less than 12 months here . I am still wondering if I still need to apply for her Australian NPC .

What are your thoughts please .

Appreciate your thoughts as always .


----------



## deearora

ManojLenka said:


> Hello mate and other Senior Expat member ,
> 
> One more question
> 
> It is mentioned that you need to obtain Police Clearance certificate from the countries that you stayed more than 12 month .
> 
> Character Requirement - Applications & Forms
> 
> 
> My wife came to Australia on 12th October 2011 and our date of lodgement of EOI is 30th Mov 2012 . But in between she went to India for 2 months ( 16th Jan 12 to 18 March 2012) i.e her actual stay is less than 12 months here . I am still wondering if I still need to apply for her Australian NPC .
> 
> What are your thoughts please .
> 
> Appreciate your thoughts as always .



hey 

u ll need to apply for AFP CHECK regardless, because you are living here and also the 12 month check is for previous countries you have resided in but as far as i think afp check is necessary.

its not that hard , just an online application

cheers


----------



## ron81

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum and would like to get urgent help on applying the PCC for India.

Recently, i had moved to Canada on work permit (for 1 year). I am looking to apply for PCC for India through Indian Consulate 

I had stayed in bangalore for more than 5 years before coming to Canada. But, now i dont have anyone staying at the bangalore address as it was a rented house which i vacated before coming.

My passport has my permanent address of Gujarat. 

So, while applying for PCC, should i mention Indian Address as Gujarat address or Bangalore address???

Does the consulate ask for any address proof for knowing where we had been staying in India???

Please help me as i have to apply for this asap. 

Thanks..


----------



## umairahmad

ron81 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and would like to get urgent help on applying the PCC for India.
> 
> Recently, i had moved to Canada on work permit (for 1 year). I am looking to apply for PCC for India through Indian Consulate
> 
> I had stayed in bangalore for more than 5 years before coming to Canada. But, now i dont have anyone staying at the bangalore address as it was a rented house which i vacated before coming.
> 
> My passport has my permanent address of Gujarat.
> 
> So, while applying for PCC, should i mention Indian Address as Gujarat address or Bangalore address???
> 
> Does the consulate ask for any address proof for knowing where we had been staying in India???
> 
> Please help me as i have to apply for this asap.
> 
> Thanks..




hi...

Be it gujrat or bangalore.... if you are living in canada currently and would apply through consulate then i think you should go for any state you lived in and 1 PCC is sufficient. you dont need to prove that you have police clearance from some state but the PCC means that you have clearance from the country... otherwise according to my knowledge you would have to take it from all the states of the country......
so i think go for any state you think you can take PCC easily...... also here in pakistan PCCs are issued on permanent addresses first....so i think you should go for your permanent address and only show that you are Police Clear from INDIA and not from bangalore or Gujarat only....... hope you getting my point of view...

Regards,


----------



## ManojLenka

deearora said:


> hey
> 
> u ll need to apply for AFP CHECK regardless, because you are living here and also the 12 month check is for previous countries you have resided in but as far as i think afp check is necessary.
> 
> its not that hard , just an online application
> 
> cheers



Thanks mate , You are absolutely right . I just called up the immigration to confirm the same .

The officer ( Person at the Immigration Call Centre ) advised , although technically she does not need to have a certificate , it is advisable to have one in case CO asks for it . She also advised , it depends on the case officer and better get the AFP NPC ready in the first place .


----------



## ksheshkumar

miyur said:


> Guys - when are the first round of invitations gonna happen ? Any idea ?


EOI are sent on the first and the third Monday of every month.

Shesh


----------



## Rabbu

nav.mahajan said:


> Thanks mate... I'll let him know bout this...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Nav Mahajan,
in your friend's case, if RPL is to be followed for skills assessment, then the engineering qualifications may have to be assessed by the VETASSESS again.

Moreover, there emerges a query how can he claim the points for experience in the nominated occupation when his qualification appears not related to the occupation. 
What is your opinion about points for skilled experience after non relevant degree. 
The DIAC in its website 
Points Test Factors ? are your claims correct? » SkillSelect Support
has said that fFor employment to be considered ‘skilled’ it must meet the following requirements:

• it was undertaken after you met the entry level requirements for that occupation (that is, completed a sufficient level of study or amount of on-the-job training) and

• it involved duties at the level and complexity expected in Australia

Apart from this, in DIAC's other link
Developer Programmer - 261312
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006
it has stated that at least five years experience in the nominated occupation may substitute requirement for educational qualification

I have read in this forum somewhere that the CO counted an applicant's experience for points by deducting five years from the length of his entire experience. 
What is your opinion in such case?


----------



## ron81

umairahmad said:


> hi...
> 
> Be it gujrat or bangalore.... if you are living in canada currently and would apply through consulate then i think you should go for any state you lived in and 1 PCC is sufficient. you dont need to prove that you have police clearance from some state but the PCC means that you have clearance from the country... otherwise according to my knowledge you would have to take it from all the states of the country......
> so i think go for any state you think you can take PCC easily...... also here in pakistan PCCs are issued on permanent addresses first....so i think you should go for your permanent address and only show that you are Police Clear from INDIA and not from bangalore or Gujarat only....... hope you getting my point of view...
> 
> Regards,



Thanks for the info..I understand your point..but my only worry is that if they ask for any other documents for recent address proof then I have it for Bangalore not Gujarat...

If I mention Gujarat as that address is on my passport (native place) will that be any issues as I have not stayed there since last few years (staying in Bangalore since 2005)????


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Hi AnneChristine/Everyone,

Can you please tell me the detailed steps in visa processing starting from the date of invite? I'm planning to terminate my agreement with my agent as they act very slow and this forum is much faster compared to them. And yet, their charges are very expensive. Please show me some light before I drop off my agent.

Thank you very much in advance.


Regards,
Jay


----------



## samy25

should i get a +ve assessment for partner before submitting the EOI?? bcoz i am not sure how wud VETASSESS assess the employement.


----------



## umairahmad

ron81 said:


> Thanks for the info..I understand your point..but my only worry is that if they ask for any other documents for recent address proof then I have it for Bangalore not Gujarat...
> 
> If I mention Gujarat as that address is on my passport (native place) will that be any issues as I have not stayed there since last few years (staying in Bangalore since 2005)????




that shouldn't be a problem.....i live in federal capital of pakistan. but belong to another city... and living here since last 8 years....providng PCC from my hometown....... i don't think that it would be a problem...... so go ahead with the documents you have handy....... on the other hand if they ask for bangalore.... then you can even discuss with them the situation....

in the worst case you'll have to take the certificate by some means but i am very sure that it won't happen!!


----------



## umairahmad

samy25 said:


> should i get a +ve assessment for partner before submitting the EOI?? bcoz i am not sure how wud VETASSESS assess the employement.



Assessment is required for primary applicant only! if you are claiming points for partner qualification then you will need to have it........otherwise no need to get your partner's qualification assessed!


----------



## comwiz_y2k

how much is visa application fee for 189 and 190 offshore?


----------



## umairahmad

comwiz_y2k said:


> how much is visa application fee for 189 and 190 offshore?


3060 aud


----------



## samy25

umairahmad said:


> Assessment is required for primary applicant only! if you are claiming points for partner qualification then you will need to have it........otherwise no need to get your partner's qualification assessed!


no umair, i read on skillset that they want partner profession assessment on same SOL if i want to claim points. another 630 dollars


----------



## umairahmad

samy25 said:


> no umair, i read on skillset that they want partner profession assessment on same SOL if i want to claim points. another 630 dollars




i said the same thing.......that if you want to claim partner's points then your partner must undergo all the process..... Assessment... IELTS ......... etc ....


----------



## samy25

opps


----------



## sach_1213

I have 2 questions 

1) after paying the money, my application is lodged? or just after attaching all documents it is assumed to be lodged? when we will get acknowledgment letter from DIAC as i paid fees on 28 nov012

2. when we do the medicals ? when will i get medicals for my spouse n kids after lodgment?


----------



## destinationaustralia

ron81 said:


> Thanks for the info..I understand your point..but my only worry is that if they ask for any other documents for recent address proof then I have it for Bangalore not Gujarat...
> 
> If I mention Gujarat as that address is on my passport (native place) will that be any issues as I have not stayed there since last few years (staying in Bangalore since 2005)????


Keep things simple- Mention the address as given in your passport (it is quite a valid proof of address).

Cheers!


----------



## sudohnim

Finally submitted EOI today with 70 points for subclass 190. 
Lets hope NSW want to sponsor Uni Lecturers.


----------



## ils2_fly

I have submitted my eoi on 20 nov for 190 with 60 pt (55+5). 

Now, I want to add visa class 186, 187 & 457. does it change my effective date of eoi and will it enhance my opportunity? Also, my first preference is 190. 

Pls advise me


----------



## Guest

ils2_fly said:


> I have submitted my eoi on 20 nov for 190 with 60 pt (55+5).
> 
> Now, I want to add visa class 186, 187 & 457. does it change my effective date of eoi and will it enhance my opportunity? Also, my first preference is 190.
> 
> Pls advise me


What about a separate EOI for 186, 187 & 457? Anyway preference for the submission date is same.


----------



## AnneChristina

ils2_fly said:


> I have submitted my eoi on 20 nov for 190 with 60 pt (55+5).
> 
> Now, I want to add visa class 186, 187 & 457. does it change my effective date of eoi and will it enhance my opportunity? Also, my first preference is 190.
> 
> Pls advise me


With 190 the effective date does not really matter. You anyways get invited as soon as a state sponsors you. Have you already applied with the state(s) that you are interested in?
You just have to pay attention to the specific state requirements. Some states ask you to only apply with their state; with those states you can only select 190 and only their state, otherwise you will get rejected.


----------



## ils2_fly

AnneChristina said:


> With 190 the effective date does not really matter. You anyways get invited as soon as a state sponsors you. Have you already applied with the state(s) that you are interested in?
> You just have to pay attention to the specific state requirements. Some states ask you to only apply with their state; with those states you can only select 190 and only their state, otherwise you will get rejected.


I have seleceted NSW for SS in EOI & already applied to them. what if I add now 186, 187 and 457 in EOI. will it delay or reject getting SS from NSW? Thanks


----------



## ils2_fly

JoseThomas said:


> What about a separate EOI for 186, 187 & 457? Anyway preference for the submission date is same.


Thanks. I got ur point. But, will not it create future problem like visa grant rejection by DIAC having 2 EOIs?


----------



## apurvwalia

Hi,

I have submitted EOI on 23rd. Should I apply for PCC and medicals now or wait till NSW approves the sponsorship ?? Is it possible that they may refuse our application for the SS?


----------



## apurvwalia

ashish.kundan said:


> Hi Keeme,
> 
> Here is the detail:
> 
> Could your please share your Dates? when u have submitted app ?
> 
> Date Of Courier ? 24-Oct
> Date Of doc received ? 29-Oct
> Date Of ACK ?19-Nov
> Date of Invitation ? 27-Nov In Skillselect
> Invitation by post-3-Dec
> 
> and your total points pls ? 55+5 for SS


May I ask, what was your acs result ?


----------



## umairahmad

ils2_fly said:


> I have submitted my eoi on 20 nov for 190 with 60 pt (55+5).
> 
> Now, I want to add visa class 186, 187 & 457. does it change my effective date of eoi and will it enhance my opportunity? Also, my first preference is 190.
> 
> Pls advise me



Yes... it will affect your date of EOI Submission...and you will drop down in queue!


----------



## AnneChristina

ils2_fly said:


> I have seleceted NSW for SS in EOI & already applied to them. what if I add now 186, 187 and 457 in EOI. will it delay or reject getting SS from NSW? Thanks


I don't think so. NSW does not consider the EoI date, but the date you applied with them. So changes to your EoI are irrelevant unless you make changes which affect your points.
Also, NSW has no requirement to only apply with them, so you can def add different visa subclasses without the risk of being rejected.
Finally I would just point out that you should really consider which visa you would prefer. Once you have an invitation for one permanent visa, your EoI won't be considered for other permanent ones. So for example, if you get invited under the regional scheme first then your EoI won't be considered for 190 anymore and you will have to live in regional Australia for a while if you get the visa. The only option to circumvent this problem is (as others pointed out) lodging separate EoIs.


----------



## ils2_fly

AnneChristina said:


> I don't think so. NSW does not consider the EoI date, but the date you applied with them. So changes to your EoI are irrelevant unless you make changes which affect your points.
> Also, NSW has no requirement to only apply with them, so you can def add different visa subclasses without the risk of being rejected.
> Finally I would just point out that you should really consider which visa you would prefer. Once you have an invitation for one permanent visa, your EoI won't be considered for other permanent ones. So for example, if you get invited under the regional scheme first then your EoI won't be considered for 190 anymore and you will have to live in regional Australia for a while if you get the visa. The only option to circumvent this problem is (as others pointed out) lodging separate EoIs.


Thanks a lot for clarification!


----------



## Manju

hi everyone ...

I find this forum very much helpful to clarify the doubts .. I am employed for almost 9 yrs but i had taken a sabatical leave for nearly 1 year . Should i be including about this gap period while applying for ACS or during EOI. 

Some one please advise.


----------



## ashish.kundan

apurvwalia said:


> May I ask, what was your acs result ?


S/W engg. occupation code: 261313


----------



## samy25

AnneChristina said:


> I don't think so. NSW does not consider the EoI date, but the date you applied with them. So changes to your EoI are irrelevant unless you make changes which affect your points.
> Also, NSW has no requirement to only apply with them, so you can def add different visa subclasses without the risk of being rejected.
> Finally I would just point out that you should really consider which visa you would prefer. Once you have an invitation for one permanent visa, your EoI won't be considered for other permanent ones. So for example, if you get invited under the regional scheme first then your EoI won't be considered for 190 anymore and you will have to live in regional Australia for a while if you get the visa. The only option to circumvent this problem is (as others pointed out) lodging separate EoIs.


u mean it would be quite okay if i lodge two EOI one for 190 and one 189???? dont u think so that on later stage DIAC can detect and object..?


----------



## varunynr

Nthing prevents anyone from lodging 2 EOI's. Its perfectly legal. You may ask skill select they would come back with the same answer. Also there is nthing like detection. If u read the fine print it says that your EOI would anyways be deleted after 2 invites. That means they legally allow you to get invited on 2 separate EOI's.


----------



## monty83

I want to Opt out my agent services and want to do evrything myself beacuse already they delayed my assessment process and finally my letter nvr reached thier office. Now on 20th november they said they applied for re-issu and they sent me the email only that they have applied again... but today i called up to check vetassess thy said thy have not rcvd. any reissue request in my case till today,,this is really not accpetable they are so careless....
Kindly asist me how can i opt out now and what will the effect...


----------



## SAM84

Anyone who assessed his/her accounting or IT experience, can u pls upload ur experience letter bcoz i want to go for skill assessment in accounting but i don't have any idea regarding this. Wat things we need to support this experience assessment.
I am really grateful if anyone cud help me in this assessment.


----------



## harman.s

Hi friends
I would like to know about NSW SS
I have applied for NSW SS on 19th nov , Docs delivered on 24th Nov 
Do i need to mention in my EOI about preferred state as NSW or any state would be alrite.
Thanks 
Harman


----------



## sunny2aus

monty83 said:


> I want to Opt out my agent services and want to do evrything myself beacuse already they delayed my assessment process and finally my letter nvr reached thier office. Now on 20th november they said they applied for re-issu and they sent me the email only that they have applied again... but today i called up to check vetassess thy said thy have not rcvd. any reissue request in my case till today,,this is really not accpetable they are so careless....
> Kindly asist me how can i opt out now and what will the effect...


monty i am not sure whats the agent contract in seychelles is like but the agent which i had in india had a contract which said that if i drop out for some reason there wont be any refund. i was trapped as they had taken the fees upfront


----------



## makaveli2012

harman.s said:


> Hi friends
> I would like to know about NSW SS
> I have applied for NSW SS on 19th nov , Docs delivered on 24th Nov
> Do i need to mention in my EOI about preferred state as NSW or any state would be alrite.
> Thanks
> Harman


Harman,

You will have to inform the NSW about your EOI number, actually when you fill in all the forms for NSW, there will be a form 4 which has all the details on EOI to be filled if known. Now that you have an EOI add the NSW as 190 and intimate the NSW. They will ask the DIAC to invite if they want to sponsor you.

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## umairahmad

URGENT!!!!

Can i make payment through an Australian VISA Debit Card??? 

as the site mentions heading "Credit Card" Only.... but i have a friend in australia who has an Australian Debit Card (VISA)........... so can i pay through his card??

URGENT PLEASE!!!!


----------



## AnneChristina

umairahmad said:


> URGENT!!!!
> 
> Can i make payment through an Australian VISA Debit Card???
> 
> as the site mentions heading "Credit Card" Only.... but i have a friend in australia who has an Australian Debit Card (VISA)........... so can i pay through his card??
> 
> URGENT PLEASE!!!!


Yes


----------



## harman.s

AnneChristina said:


> I don't think so. NSW does not consider the EoI date, but the date you applied with them. So changes to your EoI are irrelevant unless you make changes which affect your points.
> Also, NSW has no requirement to only apply with them, so you can def add different visa subclasses without the risk of being rejected.
> Finally I would just point out that you should really consider which visa you would prefer. Once you have an invitation for one permanent visa, your EoI won't be considered for other permanent ones. So for example, if you get invited under the regional scheme first then your EoI won't be considered for 190 anymore and you will have to live in regional Australia for a while if you get the visa. The only option to circumvent this problem is (as others pointed out) lodging separate EoIs.


HI Anna
do u know if we choose "any state" for SS , is it going to affect my application for NSW SS.


----------



## harman.s

makaveli2012 said:


> Harman,
> 
> You will have to inform the NSW about your EOI number, actually when you fill in all the forms for NSW, there will be a form 4 which has all the details on EOI to be filled if known. Now that you have an EOI add the NSW as 190 and intimate the NSW. They will ask the DIAC to invite if they want to sponsor you.
> 
> Hope this helps!!!


Hi friend
I have mentioned my EOI number but forgot to put NSW as preferred state for SS and mentioned "any state". I have also applied for independent 190 on 19th NOv.
I think i should wait for 17th dec invitation round then make changes in the EOI .
wht do u suggest..


----------



## AnneChristina

harman.s said:


> HI Anna
> do u know if we choose "any state" for SS , is it going to affect my application for NSW SS.


For NSW it does not matter; you can select as many states as you want to.


----------



## makaveli2012

harman.s said:


> Hi friend
> I have mentioned my EOI number but forgot to put NSW as preferred state for SS and mentioned "any state". I have also applied for independent 190 on 19th NOv.
> I think i should wait for 17th dec invitation round then make changes in the EOI .
> wht do u suggest..


If you would like to go for NSW, then inform of them immediately about ur EOI number. If they are ok to sponsor they will ask DIAC to invite you through the skillselect EOI


Thanks!!!


----------



## harman.s

makaveli2012 said:


> If you would like to go for NSW, then inform of them immediately about ur EOI number. If they are ok to sponsor they will ask DIAC to invite you through the skillselect EOI
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!


I have mentioned my EOI number when i send my docs to NSW trade & Investment.


----------



## umairahmad

Hi....

anybody having the idea of how to remove a wrongly attached document in Visa Application Submission (attaching documents after making payment)???

Thats really important...............

Please respond!!


----------



## spin123

umairahmad said:


> Hi....
> 
> anybody having the idea of how to remove a wrongly attached document in Visa Application Submission (attaching documents after making payment)???
> 
> Thats really important...............
> 
> Please respond!!


You cannot remove/delete uploaded attachments.


----------



## umairahmad

After paying visa fee and attaching my documents do i need to do anything else because there is no submit button there..... so should i wait for CO now to be allocated.. or do i have to do anything else????


----------



## Arpitwaj

umairahmad said:


> After paying visa fee and attaching my documents do i need to do anything else because there is no submit button there..... so should i wait for CO now to be allocated.. or do i have to do anything else????


It's all you need to do for now...And wait till mighty CO sees your application )))


----------



## umairahmad

Arpitwaj said:


> It's all you need to do for now...And wait till mighty CO sees your application )))




Thanks Arpitwaj!!


----------



## umairahmad

Will the CO contact me himself after checking my application???


----------



## tenten

umairahmad said:


> Will the CO contact me himself after checking my application???


Yes, the CO will get intouch with you should they require any additional documentation from you.


----------



## jyotikhtr

umairahmad said:


> After paying visa fee and attaching my documents do i need to do anything else because there is no submit button there..... so should i wait for CO now to be allocated.. or do i have to do anything else????


Hi Umair,

You got SS from which state ?

Regards.


----------



## superm

Need guidance.. 
Are people getting medical pre checks before actual medical checks by visa? 
Is that useful? 
Do we have medical checks listed somewhere?


----------



## SAM84

Hi friends,
Cud anyone tell me about Australian work experience? I want to claim 5 points for Australian work experience but not sure about some things.
1. After july2012, we should assess our experience from assessing authority? in my case from CPA, ICAA or IPA? yes or no
2. Is your position effects your points? If i show assistant accountant instead of accountant, do i get awarded points for experience. Or it always matter with the duties performed by a person.

Please anyone who has done his skill assessment if you could help me in this, i really thankful to you.......


----------



## sameera207

superm said:


> Need guidance..
> Are people getting medical pre checks before actual medical checks by visa?
> Is that useful?
> Do we have medical checks listed somewhere?



I dont think its necessary. They will be checking for HIV and some other critical illnesses, chest x-ray and all. Its just a few more days waiting buddy...


----------



## deepuz

Is there any way to know IELTS results couple of days in advance? just restless.....


----------



## spin123

deepuz said:


> Is there any way to know IELTS results couple of days in advance? just restless.....


Ya...if you are an examiner


----------



## deep4expat

Hi Guys,

Please I need help???
I got 189 invitation on 3dec.
To apply this I nee Australian PCC & India PCC, right.
I have applied for Australian PCC.

As I have already applied for Indian PCC last year on 20-July-2011. Since then I haven't left Australia. So do I need to do Indian PCC this year as well.

Thanks in advance


----------



## deearora

hey guys, 

i got my grant today..thank you everyone for all your inputs especially Anne 

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## zare1356

deearora said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i got my grant today..thank you everyone for all your inputs especially Anne
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulation:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## samy25

deearora said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i got my grant today..thank you everyone for all your inputs especially Anne
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:



congratulations... ppl from india are really lucky to get grant ds early..btw which visa u applied and from ack to grant only 7 days...no Co allocated???


----------



## deearora

samy25 said:


> congratulations... ppl from india are really lucky to get grant ds early..btw which visa u applied and from ack to grant only 7 days...no Co allocated???


thanks samy..i applied for 189 and yeah i got the email directly, there was no contact from the co


----------



## salmantq

I selected NO to question in EOI that is this occupation related to nominated occupation .This occupation was assessed as related but it was under Grad exp so i wanted to be safe as i already had enough exp to claim points 

I got the invitation and now i am applying thru evisa 189. i am thinking not to add this occupation in employment history .

Does anyone had same situation ,Can anyone please advise ?


----------



## sameera207

deearora said:


> thanks samy..i applied for 189 and yeah i got the email directly, there was no contact from the co


Congrats:clap2:

Would you mind sharing the date you submitted PCC and medicals? Were the medical's referred?


----------



## deearora

sameera207 said:


> Congrats:clap2:
> 
> Would you mind sharing the date you submitted PCC and medicals? Were the medical's referred?


hey sameera,

i am an onshore applicant so i am not sure abt the medicals being referred.

i completed my pcc for UK,IND and AUS and medicals almost 2 weeks before lodging the application and did not wait for the CO to ask for them. I guess it is different for the offshore applicants as they have a year to make entry before either expires.


----------



## sameera207

deearora said:


> hey sameera,
> 
> i am an onshore applicant so i am not sure abt the medicals being referred.
> 
> i completed my pcc for UK,IND and AUS and medicals almost 2 weeks before lodging the application and did not wait for the CO to ask for them. I guess it is different for the offshore applicants as they have a year to make entry before either expires.


I get the point. Thanks Deearora for sharing info. all the best


----------



## findraj

What does medical referred mean?


----------



## getsetgo

deep4expat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please I need help???
> I got 189 invitation on 3dec.
> To apply this I nee Australian PCC & India PCC, right.
> I have applied for Australian PCC.
> 
> As I have already applied for Indian PCC last year on 20-July-2011. Since then I haven't left Australia. So do I need to do Indian PCC this year as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance


if u have applied on 20 july 2011 then ur PCC expired in july 2012.
so u cannot use it...
u can apply for reissue..u will anyway get it in few hrs..


----------



## saro

Hi Experts!!!

I am having a problem while applying for a visa!!!. My visa Agent says after he clicks on the Apply visa button and trying to fill in the application form he is getting an error. I am not sure about it he says only for me it is comming.

Does any one have experienced this error. Pl Let me know, As i am in process of filing it and obtained all necessary docs

With regards
Saro


----------



## saro

Hi Experts!!!

how to find the TRN number as i need to log in.


----------



## ashish.kundan

saro said:


> Hi Experts!!!
> 
> how to find the TRN number as i need to log in.


You will get TRN number after following "Apply Visa" button. Its a alphanumeric, generated automatically.


----------



## superm

deearora said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i got my grant today..thank you everyone for all your inputs especially Anne
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Great man -- Congrats!!


----------



## superm

sameera207 said:


> I dont think its necessary. They will be checking for HIV and some other critical illnesses, chest x-ray and all. Its just a few more days waiting buddy...


Yeah man.. 
I missed the replies today - was searching for the same and see this one from you 
Some more wait


----------



## sim_bangalore

superm said:


> Great man -- Congrats!!


Hi,

I am gonna apply for 189 this week. Generally what is the processing time for 189? I am an offshore applicant and from India.

Sim


----------



## mra

Hello Expert,

I will probably have ACS result this week and IELTS result next week.
I am planning to apply for EOI as soon as I get IELTS result.

My target is Victoria. Could you suggest what are the documents required for filing EOI? I would like to make all documents ready in advance so that as soon as I get IELTS result I can submit EOI application. 

Also could you suggest the documents required for State sponsorship? Should we apply both EOI and state sponsorship at the same time? 

Also can we apply for EOI and state sponsorship for multiple states at a time for e.g. (Vic, SA).

Your any response would be helpful to me..

Thanks in advance


----------



## ils2_fly

mra said:


> Hello Expert,
> 
> I will probably have ACS result this week and IELTS result next week.
> I am planning to apply for EOI as soon as I get IELTS result.
> 
> My target is Victoria. Could you suggest what are the documents required for filing EOI? I would like to make all documents ready in advance so that as soon as I get IELTS result I can submit EOI application.
> 
> Also could you suggest the documents required for State sponsorship? Should we apply both EOI and state sponsorship at the same time?
> 
> Also can we apply for EOI and state sponsorship for multiple states at a time for e.g. (Vic, SA).
> 
> Your any response would be helpful to me..
> 
> Thanks in advance


For EOI, no documents are required. U will need Ielts TRF no., ur acs ref. no.

For SS, see whether ur occupation is available in their demand list.

Every state has its own requirements. go thru their web and see whether u r eligible or not according their requirements.

u can apply for eoi & SS same time. some states has online apply facility. 

In ur eoi, u can select single or all state for ss.


----------



## Aadilnaeem

Hi

I got invitation for 190.me and my wife applying for this.what docs i need to preare at this stage at the time of visa application submission and when I have to provide PCC
Thanx


----------



## mra

ils2_fly said:


> For EOI, no documents are required. U will need Ielts TRF no., ur acs ref. no.
> 
> For SS, see whether ur occupation is available in their demand list.
> 
> Every state has its own requirements. go thru their web and see whether u r eligible or not according their requirements.
> 
> u can apply for eoi & SS same time. some states has online apply facility.
> 
> In ur eoi, u can select single or all state for ss.


Many thanks!.


----------



## zamil525

AnneChristina said:


> Absolutely correct. You do not need to retake the IELTS.
> I have also changed my passport after doing my IELTS and there haven't been any problems. I just uploaded my old passport in eVisa, but I don't even think that's necessary.


@AnneChristina
Thanks a lot buddy for replying. It really clarifies my confusion.


----------



## ManojLenka

*Medicals in Advance for 189*

Hi Guys,

Thank you one and all for replying all my queries earlier .

I am hoping to receive invitation on 17th Dec and am gathering all information and documents as much as I could .

I understand the PCC ( from India) /NPC ( Australian Poice) and medicals are the most important ones. hence I have applied for Police checks in VFS and AFP respectively .

The other one being Medical ,I am wondering what should I do for Medicals .

When does the medicals are done . Is that something the case officer asks you to do or one can do that in advance .

Thank you all once again .


----------



## harman.s

Hi
If we are updating any information without affecting our points , is it going to affect the queue in which i am at the moment for 17th dec invitations. 
Whts are chances of getting invitation for the EOI submitted on 19th Nov.


----------



## ManojLenka

harman.s said:


> Hi
> If we are updating any information without affecting our points , is it going to affect the queue in which i am at the moment for 17th dec invitations.
> Whts are chances of getting invitation for the EOI submitted on 19th Nov.



The chances of receiving invitation on 17th Dec is quite high .
I am unsure about the affect dates change , Some senior members may be able to advise here .


----------



## umairahmad

after submission of visa application when should i receive an acknowledgement of receipt and how long does it take to assign a CO ???


----------



## nav.mahajan

umairahmad said:


> after submission of visa application when should i receive an acknowledgement of receipt and how long does it take to assign a CO ???


These days... Ack is coming in a weeks time frame... Co is in 3-5 weeks....


----------



## superm

ManojLenka said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thank you one and all for replying all my queries earlier .
> 
> I am hoping to receive invitation on 17th Dec and am gathering all information and documents as much as I could .
> 
> I understand the PCC ( from India) /NPC ( Australian Poice) and medicals are the most important ones. hence I have applied for Police checks in VFS and AFP respectively .
> 
> The other one being Medical ,I am wondering what should I do for Medicals .
> 
> When does the medicals are done . Is that something the case officer asks you to do or one can do that in advance .
> 
> Thank you all once again .


That's upto you. You onshore or offshore applicant? 
If offshore then after you apply you can go for meds by using link in there. Or you can wait for Co to ask you. 
If onshore then I guess you can even do meds before applying for visa.


----------



## sameera207

My Agent has sent me the application receipt which is a PDF with my Application number, transaction amount, Applicant details. I presume this is the acknowledgement that we are supposed to receive upon lodging and payment of VISA fees. I applied on the 7th december and received this pdf from my agent on the 10th December 2012.


----------



## manu1

Got Visa Grant letter today..Submitted VISA Application on 17th Nov and CO on 4th Dec.


----------



## Arpitwaj

manu1 said:


> Got Visa Grant letter today..Submitted VISA Application on 17th Nov and CO on 4th Dec.


A day of Grants !!!!


----------



## ashish.kundan

manu1 said:


> Got Visa Grant letter today..Submitted VISA Application on 17th Nov and CO on 4th Dec.


Congrats!


----------



## ManojLenka

superm said:


> That's upto you. You onshore or offshore applicant?
> If offshore then after you apply you can go for meds by using link in there. Or you can wait for Co to ask you.
> If onshore then I guess you can even do meds before applying for visa.


Thanks mate . One more question please . I am currently in Australia on a E-457 and applying for 189 what kind of applicants I would be ? Onshore or offshore . Thanks


----------



## harman.s

Hi Manoj
As you are in Australia, you would be an onshore applicant...


----------



## superm

manu1 said:


> Got Visa Grant letter today..Submitted VISA Application on 17th Nov and CO on 4th Dec.


Congrats man.. kudos!
please update your timeline in signature!


----------



## ManojLenka

harman.s said:


> Hi Manoj
> As you are in Australia, you would be an onshore applicant...


Thanks buddy , I was of the impression that onshore applicants are those that study in australia and apply their permanent residentship . 
Thanks for the clarification .


----------



## sameera207

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Guys,

Can someone who has received the acknowledgement clarify the below for me pls?

My Agent has sent me the application receipt which is a PDF with my Application number, transaction amount, Applicant details. I presume this is the acknowledgement that we are supposed to receive upon lodging and payment of VISA fees? applied on the 7th december and received this pdf from my agent on the 10th December 2012. 

Thanks


----------



## manu1

superm said:


> Congrats man.. kudos!
> please update your timeline in signature!


Thanks Guys.Signature added.


----------



## umairahmad

sameera207 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Guys,
> 
> Can someone who has received the acknowledgement clarify the below for me pls?
> 
> My Agent has sent me the application receipt which is a PDF with my Application number, transaction amount, Applicant details. I presume this is the acknowledgement that we are supposed to receive upon lodging and payment of VISA fees? applied on the 7th december and received this pdf from my agent on the 10th December 2012.
> 
> Thanks


Yes!! thats a receipt generated at the time of payment of VISA Fee...keep it safe for any future reference..


----------



## sameera207

umairahmad said:


> Yes!! thats a receipt generated at the time of payment of VISA Fee...keep it safe for any future reference..


Thanks buddy for your response. I have seen in the forum that it takes about few days to get the acknowledgement and I wasnt sure whether this receipt is the acknowledgement. Thanks for clarifying. All the best to you too buddy.


----------



## rajat8676

I have lodged by EoI on 10th December. The next round of invitations will happen n 17th Dec. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## sameera207

manu1 said:


> Thanks Guys.Signature added.


Congrats Manu.

You must have front loaded the PCC and Medicals. Isnt it?


----------



## harman.s

Hi friends
i need an advice in relation to one of my friend.
my friend did his masters degree from Australia and prior to his masters degree he also did a diploma in Australia.
Now as he is applying for EOI in Accounting degree skill However, did he also need to mention his diploma in the EOI as it is not related to accounting degree.
Thanks


----------



## umairahmad

harman.s said:


> Hi friends
> i need an advice in relation to one of my friend.
> my friend did his masters degree from Australia and prior to his masters degree he also did a diploma in Australia.
> Now as he is applying for EOI in Accounting degree skill However, did he also need to mention his diploma in the EOI as it is not related to accounting degree.
> Thanks


i think if he qualifies on Points without the diploma, then he may not mention it... some other members may shed some more light on it...


----------



## harman.s

rajat8676 said:


> I have lodged by EoI on 10th December. The next round of invitations will happen n 17th Dec. Keeping my fingers crossed.


hi Rajat
how many points have u scored on EOI..


----------



## saro

Hi Experts!!

I am planning to file the e-Visa and after giving the TRN and password i get the home screen but after acceptingting the terms and when i click the next button it states the system is currently unavailable. 

Does any one experience this problem pl let me know!!!....

With regards
Saro


----------



## barry_J

harman.s said:


> Hi friends
> i need an advice in relation to one of my friend.
> my friend did his masters degree from Australia and prior to his masters degree he also did a diploma in Australia.
> Now as he is applying for EOI in Accounting degree skill However, did he also need to mention his diploma in the EOI as it is not related to accounting degree.
> Thanks


If he is claiming points for 2 Year study in Australia, then he will have to mention the Diploma if his Master Degree is completed within 2 Years. (i.e. 1.5 Years). In any case I don't think mentioning the Diploma will do any harm. In fact more qualifications the better.


----------



## umairahmad

saro said:


> Hi Experts!!
> 
> I am planning to file the e-Visa and after giving the TRN and password i get the home screen but after acceptingting the terms and when i click the next button it states the system is currently unavailable.
> 
> Does any one experience this problem pl let me know!!!....
> 
> With regards
> Saro




Yes it happens sometimes...........keep on trying....Be patient!


----------



## sach_1213

umairahmad said:


> after submission of visa application when should i receive an acknowledgement of receipt and how long does it take to assign a CO ???


It takes 4 to 5 weeks but i was alloted in 12 days. Lodged application on 28 nov n CO assigned on 11 dec. Waiting for medicals now


----------



## sach_1213

Lodged application on 28 nov n CO assigned on 11 dec. Can any1 suggest when CO will send hyper id for medicals.


----------



## rajat8676

harman.s said:


> hi Rajat
> how many points have u scored on EOI..


Hi Harman, got 65 points in EoI


----------



## comwiz_y2k

manu1 said:


> Thanks Guys.Signature added.


What visa subclass did you applied for?

261312 - Developer Programmer | IELTS: L:7.5,W:6,S:7,R:6 | ACS: for re-assessment


----------



## praveen_1900

sach_1213 said:


> Lodged application on 28 nov n CO assigned on 11 dec. Can any1 suggest when CO will send hyper id for medicals.



hi sach,

could you please tell me how did u make the payment when u lodgeed ur visa.

it has to be only through a credit card?? or other options available.??

Please let me know...


----------



## sach_1213

praveen_1900 said:


> hi sach,
> 
> could you please tell me how did u make the payment when u lodgeed ur visa.
> 
> it has to be only through a credit card?? or other options available.??
> 
> Please let me know...


By credit card...... No other option available


----------



## superm

sach_1213 said:


> By credit card...... No other option available


People have used Aus Debit Card as well. Debit and credit card both functionality is quite same in Au.


----------



## superm

sach_1213 said:


> Lodged application on 28 nov n CO assigned on 11 dec. Can any1 suggest when CO will send hyper id for medicals.


Have not heard about hyper ID. But I have read the you can go for medicals even before CO is assigned. There's a link in your visa application related to medicals where in you can select the location and download couple of forms, take appointment and go for meds.


----------



## melbourne2012

sach_1213 said:


> Lodged application on 28 nov n CO assigned on 11 dec. Can any1 suggest when CO will send hyper id for medicals.


are you 189 or 190 applicant? it's quick to have CO


----------



## sach_1213

melbourne2012 said:


> are you 189 or 190 applicant? It's quick to have co


190


----------



## makaveli2012

*skillselect update for 3 dec*

Hi all,

Skillselect has been updated with the 3rd Dec round information, based on the information on the site I am little confused as because the visa date of effect is showing as 27/11/2012 00:59 AM. My date of effect on my EOI is 15/11/2012 07:37 PM. I am little worried as to how I missed the invitation. Is it because I have selected both 189 & 190(NSW, though I have not sent the documents for further processing from NSW)) on my EOI. Has anyone of you received invitation for 60 points after 9 november 2012 which is suppose to be the cut-off date based on some other forum.

Invitation process and cut offs

The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. EOIs with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.

3 December 2012

Visa Subclass Points Score Visa date of effect
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 60 27/11/2012
00.59 am
Skilled - Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) 60 10/11/2012
14.48 pm


If you wish to compare your Expression of Interest (EOI) against the outcomes of the invitation round, you can check your points score and visa date of effect at any time for all visa subclasses covered by your EOI on the home page of your SkillSelect EOI.

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - 3 December 2012 Results


----------



## anj0907

Just saw the update on Skill select site ....27/11 wow...That means Anne's prediction was correct earlier... :clap2: Anne, please let us know your predictions for the next round as well 

@makaveli : What is ur date of effect shown in your EOI? did u make any changes? Don't think it can be coz of ur 190 selection....mayb u shud call up DIAC and confirm...





makaveli2012 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Skillselect has been updated with the 3rd Dec round information, based on the information on the site I am little confused as because the visa date of effect is showing as 27/11/2012 00:59 AM. My date of effect on my EOI is 15/11/2012 07:37 PM. I am little worried as to how I missed the invitation. Is it because I have selected both 189 & 190(NSW, though I have not sent the documents for further processing from NSW)) on my EOI. Has anyone of you received invitation for 60 points after 9 november 2012 which is suppose to be the cut-off date based on some other forum.
> 
> Invitation process and cut offs
> 
> The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. EOIs with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.
> 
> 3 December 2012
> 
> Visa Subclass Points Score Visa date of effect
> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 60 27/11/2012
> 00.59 am
> Skilled - Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) 60 10/11/2012
> 14.48 pm
> 
> 
> If you wish to compare your Expression of Interest (EOI) against the outcomes of the invitation round, you can check your points score and visa date of effect at any time for all visa subclasses covered by your EOI on the home page of your SkillSelect EOI.
> 
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - 3 December 2012 Results


----------



## makaveli2012

anj0907 said:


> Just saw the update on Skill select site ....27/11 wow...That means Anne's prediction was correct earlier... :clap2: Anne, please let us know your predictions for the next round as well
> 
> @makaveli : What is ur date of effect shown in your EOI? did u make any changes? Don't think it can be coz of ur 190 selection....mayb u shud call up DIAC and confirm...


anj0907,

My date of effect is 15/11/2012 on my EOI. I submitted my EOI on 23/10/2012 by selecting both 189 & 190, I unkowningly selected the Australia study requirement and also there was some incorrect information on my start /end date on one of my previous employment which I corrected . I corrected it on 15/11 so in effect that became the date of effect.

Still not sure why I have not been invited.


----------



## makaveli2012

*update the tracking sheet*

Hi all,

Pls update your information, if you have not already updated on the sheet. 
Pls use the below link, so that we can have a better tracking for us.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...2d2hsclE#gid=0

Thanks!!!


----------



## makaveli2012

makaveli2012 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Pls update your information, if you have not already updated on the sheet.
> Pls use the below link, so that we can have a better tracking for us.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...2d2hsclE#gid=0
> 
> Thanks!!!


correct link

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## saro

*URGENT PL Help !!!!*



saro said:


> Hi Experts!!
> 
> I am planning to file the e-Visa and after giving the TRN and password i get the home screen but after acceptingting the terms and when i click the next button it states the system is currently unavailable.
> 
> Does any one experience this problem pl let me know!!!....
> 
> With regards
> Saro



Hi Experts, 

Can any one tell me when will be the TRN no generated is it after complete your eVisa application or while incomplete stage itself. 

I hope there is some problem with my application, i got invited on 16th Nov and when i am trying to apply for visa it states it is asking for trn no and even after giving it it shows system is unavailable. 

This is coming only for my id. can you tell me to whom i should contact as the time is running out.   

With regards
Saro


----------



## Ryl

I applied for 189 on 3 Dec and got the acknowledgement email on 3 Dec. However, I realised there is no mention of a bridging visa ?!?!??! I applied onshore. So am I granted a bridging visa? This is important as my current visa will expire soon.


----------



## spin123

saro said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can any one tell me when will be the TRN no generated is it after complete your eVisa application or while incomplete stage itself.
> 
> I hope there is some problem with my application, i got invited on 16th Nov and when i am trying to apply for visa it states it is asking for trn no and even after giving it it shows system is unavailable.
> 
> This is coming only for my id. can you tell me to whom i should contact as the time is running out.
> 
> With regards
> Saro


Did you pay the fees and submit the application? or just in draft mode?


----------



## Ryl

hey for those who applied onshore, did you have any mention of a bridging visa in your acknowledgement email?


----------



## harman.s

anj0907 said:


> Just saw the update on Skill select site ....27/11 wow...That means Anne's prediction was correct earlier... :clap2: Anne, please let us know your predictions for the next round as well
> 
> @makaveli : What is ur date of effect shown in your EOI? did u make any changes? Don't think it can be coz of ur 190 selection....mayb u shud call up DIAC and confirm...


Hi 
It is like a FIFO method
the candidates who put there application on earlier dates are going to be invited first on the basis of there points bracket. One of my friend got the invitation, EOI submitted on 2nd Nov with 60 points. Thus, wait for another couple of days for the next invitation and see how it goes.


----------



## AnneChristina

anj0907 said:


> Just saw the update on Skill select site ....27/11 wow...That means Anne's prediction was correct earlier... :clap2: Anne, please let us know your predictions for the next round as well
> 
> @makaveli : What is ur date of effect shown in your EOI? did u make any changes? Don't think it can be coz of ur 190 selection....mayb u shud call up DIAC and confirm...


I don't think my prediction was correct. The info on this forum has always been more reliable than the reports. Probably the Nov 27 date is again from someone who had higher points. They did that a few times; rather than providing the date of the latest person with 60 points they provide the date of the latest person regardless of points.
And for those who have my sheet: You can see that I grossly underestimated the amount of 65 pointers & probably also of 60 pointers. So an earlier date would make sense.
I might update my sheet once I have a bit time, but it needs a lot of overhauling, so not quite sure whether I'll get to it before the next round.


----------



## brahmgupta

AnneChristina said:


> I don't think my prediction was correct. The info on this forum has always been more reliable than the reports. Probably the Nov 27 date is again from someone who had higher points. They did that a few times; rather than providing the date of the latest person with 60 points they provide the date of the latest person regardless of points.
> And for those who have my sheet: You can see that I grossly underestimated the amount of 65 pointers & probably also of 60 pointers. So an earlier date would make sense.
> I might update my sheet once I have a bit time, but it needs a lot of overhauling, so not quite sure whether I'll get to it before the next round.


Hi Anne,

As discussed with you earlier, If I somehow able to arrange salary slips for my 1st company, then do I need to arrange all slips. In that case it will be total 26 slips for the duration of (Aug,06 to Sept,08). 
Does CO ask for all Salary slips or what ?

Please guide..

Thanks


----------



## comwiz_y2k

AnneChristina said:


> I don't think my prediction was correct. The info on this forum has always been more reliable than the reports. Probably the Nov 27 date is again from someone who had higher points. They did that a few times; rather than providing the date of the latest person with 60 points they provide the date of the latest person regardless of points.
> And for those who have my sheet: You can see that I grossly underestimated the amount of 65 pointers & probably also of 60 pointers. So an earlier date would make sense.
> I might update my sheet once I have a bit time, but it needs a lot of overhauling, so not quite sure whether I'll get to it before the next round.


That being said AnneChristine, I still want your prediction with my application. My date of effect is November 30, will I be able to get an invite this coming round, Dec 17? Thanks.

261312 - Developer Programmer | IELTS: L:7.5,W:6,S:7,R:6 | ACS: for re-assessment


----------



## sameera207

brahmgupta said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> As discussed with you earlier, If I somehow able to arrange salary slips for my 1st company, then do I need to arrange all slips. In that case it will be total 26 slips for the duration of (Aug,06 to Sept,08).
> Does CO ask for all Salary slips or what ?
> 
> Please guide..
> 
> Thanks


I only submitted 6 slips a year. So If you produce even 3 slips a year it should suffice. Thats what my agent said.


----------



## Maddy27

:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Hi all,

Have been reading everyone's posts for some time now.

They have been very informative & useful.

Wanted to tell you all that finally received SA SS today.

Very excited and wanted to share this good news with you.


----------



## sam18

saro said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can any one tell me when will be the TRN no generated is it after complete your eVisa application or while incomplete stage itself.
> 
> I hope there is some problem with my application, i got invited on 16th Nov and when i am trying to apply for visa it states it is asking for trn no and even after giving it it shows system is unavailable.
> 
> This is coming only for my id. can you tell me to whom i should contact as the time is running out.
> 
> With regards
> Saro



Hi saro,
try this link:-
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## manan

*Mistake in Name*

Hey hi

i have made a mistake in write name in EOI. I lodged EOI before couple of months and got invitation last week. Today when i was in middle of applying for visa (189), I realized that in my EOI, I have mistakenly wrote my Given name in Family name and vice versa. I have corrected this in the visa application online form but have not submitted it yet.

This is not changing my points score at all and also my claims for points are correct but still I am not sure that will it be fine or not? Will i have to submit any extra forms for this? It is just the given and family names have to be swapped.

guidance is highly welcomed and i appreciate it

Thanks


----------



## harman.s

manan said:


> Hey hi
> 
> i have made a mistake in write name in EOI. I lodged EOI before couple of months and got invitation last week. Today when i was in middle of applying for visa (189), I realized that in my EOI, I have mistakenly wrote my Given name in Family name and vice versa. I have corrected this in the visa application online form but have not submitted it yet.
> 
> This is not changing my points score at all and also my claims for points are correct but still I am not sure that will it be fine or not? Will i have to submit any extra forms for this? It is just the given and family names have to be swapped.
> 
> guidance is highly welcomed and i appreciate it
> 
> Thanks


Hi
it won't be a problem.. dnt worry


----------



## manan

*Reply*



harman.s said:


> Hi
> it won't be a problem.. dnt worry


Hi Harman,
Thanks for that. So do you think there is a need to fill form 1023 'Notification of incorrect answers'? this is meant for a mistake in visa application and not for EOI but i cant find particular such form for EOI.

Thanks


----------



## AnneChristina

manan said:


> Hi Harman,
> Thanks for that. So do you think there is a need to fill form 1023 'Notification of incorrect answers'? this is meant for a mistake in visa application and not for EOI but i cant find particular such form for EOI.
> 
> Thanks


No, as you said that form is only for the visa application. Don't worry, you will be fine. If you need to fill any additional form the CO will inform you.


----------



## AnneChristina

comwiz_y2k said:


> That being said AnneChristine, I still want your prediction with my application. My date of effect is November 30, will I be able to get an invite this coming round, Dec 17? Thanks.
> 
> 261312 - Developer Programmer | IELTS: L:7.5,W:6,S:7,R:6 | ACS: for re-assessment


Haha, without my updated sheet I cannot really make a prediction. However, considering that the EoI date moved in the last round from Oct 3 to Nov 9 (37 days) I would assume that there should be a similar shift in the next round. Even if the number of new EoIs is increasing (as it seems to be the case) the date should nonetheless be early-mid Dec.


----------



## varunynr

Yes Ryl,

U should get bridging visa A if u r offshore. I got it with my ack letter. Call up DIAC to confirm.


----------



## AnneChristina

Sunny27 said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Have been reading everyone's posts for some time now.
> 
> They have been very informative & useful.
> 
> Wanted to tell you all that finally received SA SS today.
> 
> Very excited and wanted to share this good news with you.


Congrats! :clap2: I can imagine how great it must feel after such a long wait


----------



## superm

Sunny27 said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Have been reading everyone's posts for some time now.
> 
> They have been very informative & useful.
> 
> Wanted to tell you all that finally received SA SS today.
> 
> Very excited and wanted to share this good news with you.


Congrats sunny... One last step now. Best of luck mate..


----------



## Maddy27

AnneChristina said:


> Congrats! :clap2: I can imagine how great it must feel after such a long wait


Thanks a lot Anne, I have read a lot of your posts, I really like the fact that you help everyone so much.

Yes the waiting was not easy but reading through everyone's posts on this forum gave me the patience & hope.

So thanks to every one here.


----------



## Maddy27

superm said:


> Congrats sunny... One last step now. Best of luck mate..


Thanks mate & good luck for the coming invitation round.


----------



## deepuz

My new IELTS result is out... 
this time L - 8, R -6.5, W-6.5, S- 8 , overall 7 

This time lost in reading and writing... I was managed to get 7 in writing last time... I could improve my reading score from 6 to 6.5, speaking and listening from 6.5 to 8... but of no use... 

for 190 visa, only state has my occupation listed is Victoria, but they need 7 in all... 
and for 189, I have only 55 points without IELTS... 
I dont know if there are any other options left out for me...


----------



## varunynr

Query on Medicals for Folks in Sydney,

Just wondering how many days does it take for Medibank , Sydney to finalize medicals and send them to CO. Those who have already undergone medicals at Medibank Sydney can comment.

Appreciate the reply.

Thanks

Varun


----------



## superm

Sunny27 said:


> Thanks mate & good luck for the coming invitation round.


Thanks man.. this week seems so long


----------



## umairahmad

If someone's spouse has only secondary education, is it necessary for the spouse to take IELTS?? or pay extra 4110 AUD ??? 

what will be the procedure for migration of spouse in such case????

what is the procedure for non-qualified spouse migration, having less then functional english????


----------



## superm

umairahmad said:


> If someone's spouse has only secondary education, is it necessary for the spouse to take IELTS?? or pay extra 4110 AUD ???
> 
> what will be the procedure for migration of spouse in such case????
> 
> what is the procedure for non-qualified spouse migration, having less then functional english????


I guess you would need to pay that amount or better have her take ielts here - as I guess 4.5 is not that hard a target. And anyhow she would need to learn english either here or there - so better learn here with less cost involved!


----------



## umairahmad

superm said:


> I guess you would need to pay that amount or better have her take ielts here - as I guess 4.5 is not that hard a target. And anyhow she would need to learn english either here or there - so better learn here with less cost involved!



Thankyou Superm!!!


----------



## umairahmad

Who should be mentioned in Q.32 of Form 80 " Did you or are you currently travelling to australia with an other person"??


Should Spouse and kids be mentioned in it??


----------



## Ali33

irishshoegal said:


> Hi there I has 3 previous employments assessed spanning 10 years & provided only 1 statement of service as the first employer is gone and I have not advised my current employer, I also provided payslips and tax records. Have you read the SRG1 explanatory notes for skills assessment on the website? It's very clear! Let me know specifically what you need


So, please, exactly what documents did you initially submit for the two employers for which you didn't have reference letters? 
After you submitted those initial documents, did they ask you to submit something more?

Thx


----------



## comwiz_y2k

deepuz said:


> My new IELTS result is out...
> this time L - 8, R -6.5, W-6.5, S- 8 , overall 7
> 
> This time lost in reading and writing... I was managed to get 7 in writing last time... I could improve my reading score from 6 to 6.5, speaking and listening from 6.5 to 8... but of no use...
> 
> for 190 visa, only state has my occupation listed is Victoria, but they need 7 in all...
> and for 189, I have only 55 points without IELTS...
> I dont know if there are any other options left out for me...



Keep on trying, don't lose hope. I was once in your shoes. If you really want it, you can make it happen. Goodluck!

261312 - Developer Programmer | IELTS: L:7.5,W:6,S:7,R:6 | ACS: for re-assessment


----------



## deepuz

I just found that I'm eligible for ACT SS, anyone here applied for ACT SS?


----------



## mohsin_jawed

*Australian Police Clearance*

Hello guys, can you please help me with this short query;

I am applying for Australian police clearance (QLD) but I don`t have Australian Driver`s License and in the application it says I have to provide Australian Driver's Licence number, in that case what should I do?

Anyone`s prompt reply will be highly appreciated.

Regards,

Mohsin Jawed


----------



## wizkid0319

Hi,

As I remember you don't need drivers license, what you need is to complete 100 or 120 points. I gave only passport copy and birth certificate and received the PCC in 5 days.

Cheers
Wiz




mohsin_jawed said:


> Hello guys, can you please help me with this short query;
> 
> I am applying for Australian police clearance (QLD) but I don`t have Australian Driver`s License and in the application it says I have to provide Australian Driver's Licence number, in that case what should I do?
> 
> Anyone`s prompt reply will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mohsin Jawed


----------



## mohsin_jawed

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As I remember you don't need drivers license, what you need is to complete 100 or 120 points. I gave only passport copy and birth certificate and received the PCC in 5 days.
> 
> Cheers
> Wiz


Thank you for your reply, I am still a bit confused as I am applying on-line and I am not in Australia at the moment. The application doesn't proceed further without providing Australian Driver's Licence number. Could you please help me out in this situation ?

Regards,
Mohsin Jawed


----------



## wizkid0319

Sry about that mate.. I have not experienced that. May be some 1 else could help. Wait for another to reply.

Cheers
Wiz


----------



## umairahmad

When i press "Done Signing" on form 80 it shows me form-80-Signed.pdf.... but saves nothing.............. 

whats the problem?????


----------



## smart Girl

What are the possibilities of getting invitation for 189 visa on 17th December 2012? I have Updated EOI on 11th of December?


----------



## AnneChristina

mohsin_jawed said:


> Hello guys, can you please help me with this short query;
> 
> I am applying for Australian police clearance (QLD) but I don`t have Australian Driver`s License and in the application it says I have to provide Australian Driver's Licence number, in that case what should I do?
> 
> Anyone`s prompt reply will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mohsin Jawed


Did you apply for the national police clearance from the federal police or the state one? As far as I know you only need to apply for the national one which accepts different forms of IDs.
National Police Checks - Australian Federal Police


----------



## superm

smart Girl said:


> What are the possibilities of getting invitation for 189 visa on 17th December 2012? I have Updated EOI on 11th of December?


Hey smart girl... Welcome to the club. you need to mention how many points you have for us to answer that. 
If you have 65 or more points then you should definitely get the invite. In case you have 60 then it depends on on number of applicants. 
Best of luck.


----------



## AnneChristina

umairahmad said:


> When i press "Done Signing" on form 80 it shows me form-80-Signed.pdf.... but saves nothing..............
> 
> whats the problem?????


I had the same problem. First time I filled it out I lost my copy because I used the "done signing" function. Second time I printed the whole document and scanned it, but it was so large that I could not upload the file. I finally ended up using the version which the CO had send me (couldn't click into the fields, but on the + side I could print it to a pdf), so I filled it in using the "add text" function (quite tedious), scanned my signature and added only my signature in the form, and printed everything to a pdf. With a proper scanner the second option would probably be easier though.


----------



## smart Girl

superm said:


> Hey smart girl... Welcome to the club. you need to mention how many points you have for us to answer that.
> If you have 65 or more points then you should definitely get the invite. In case you have 60 then it depends on on number of applicants.
> Best of luck.



Hi, 60 points presently.....


----------



## rkarthik1986

Hi Everybody..

I just joined the forum today, and this is my first post.

I submitted EOI on 11 December with 65 points for skilled independent(189)

Fingers crossed for getting invitation on 17 December.

ACS - 04Nov/Dec 10; IELTS 26 Nov (7,7.5,7.5,8.5);Developer Programmer;EOI Submitted on 10 Dec

Have a few queries,

1. Can i pay for the visa with my debit card if i have enough transaction limit (ICICS Bank debit card, India, Visa)?

2. In case I get invitation on Dec 17th, im planning to submit on the same day or next, and do medicals and PCC the same week. As I might be travelling out of India for 2 months. Is this ok, is there anything that i need to take care?

Thanks


----------



## PRAFMADH

*EOI submitted with 65 points on 14th Dec*

Hello,

I have scored 65 points in total when submitted EOI though skill select. But I could not score points for English language as my IELTS score is 6.5

Will my EOI be considered for invitation round with IELTS score of 6.5 or should I retake the IELTS to improve my score?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## samy25

deepuz said:


> My new IELTS result is out...
> this time L - 8, R -6.5, W-6.5, S- 8 , overall 7
> 
> This time lost in reading and writing... I was managed to get 7 in writing last time... I could improve my reading score from 6 to 6.5, speaking and listening from 6.5 to 8... but of no use...
> 
> for 190 visa, only state has my occupation listed is Victoria, but they need 7 in all...
> and for 189, I have only 55 points without IELTS...
> I dont know if there are any other options left out for me...


ahhhhhh same boat...let me know if u find out anything


----------



## samy25

deepuz said:


> I just found that I'm eligible for ACT SS, anyone here applied for ACT SS?


deepuz...i will follow ur footsteps..let me know if ACT is working for u. i mean please share the criteria n all for ACT
and please tell me that why u cannot count IELTS for 189 as ur over all is 7.. there is 10 points for band seven


----------



## samy25

i just read on act criteria they need 7 in all..deepuz please check again before applying for SS
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...s/190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-dec-12.pdf


----------



## superm

smart Girl said:


> Hi, 60 points presently.....


then you will just have to wait and watch - just about 2 days more.. !


----------



## harman.s

Hi friends 
I know lot of expat users are waiting for 17th dec invitation, please post ur Doe or submission date for ur EOI and the relevant points , that will analyse the invitation figures more accurately and will also anticipate about the future invitations. 
Thanks


----------



## sarmi

I guys is there any way to get the parent staying with us (me& my wife) under. Visa 475 
If someone got any idea about it the way of processing or any alternative ways 
Because I need my parents with me for some reason can they got the same visa like mine as a dependent 

I will really be thankful for any upcoming replies


----------



## subhadipbose

Gosh !!!!! I am really doubtful about the VIC SS team now.
It has been exactly 14 weeks today and still there hasn't been any news on the S approval front.
Anyone in this forum who applied for VIC SS in Sept. and got the approval ??


----------



## spin123

subhadipbose said:


> Gosh !!!!! I am really doubtful about the VIC SS team now.
> It has been exactly 14 weeks today and still there hasn't been any news on the S approval front.
> Anyone in this forum who applied for VIC SS in Sept. and got the approval ??


Phew that's a long wait. Hope you hear something positive from them soon.


----------



## kemee

*Urgent : 189 Visa Lodging*

Dear All,

Please help me who every has lodged application for 189.

- I have clicked on apply visa and then one form came in that I have added all the details for asked. and by pressing next next went next .... no payment option... where do i need to pay and where to attached doc ?

Please help me with detail step. it's bit urgent....

Could any one tell me when payment open will come [step by step in details]


----------



## Saroj2012

Dear All,
I am new to this forum. I have submitted my EOI (System Analyst - 261112) with 65 points today. Is there any chance that I will receive invitation in next round ie. 17th December 2012.
I am looking forward for reply from experienced member. 
Thank You.
Saroj


----------



## superm

Saroj2012 said:


> Dear All,
> I am new to this forum. I have submitted my EOI (System Analyst - 261112) with 65 points today. Is there any chance that I will receive invitation in next round ie. 17th December 2012.
> I am looking forward for reply from experienced member.
> Thank You.
> Saroj


Yup . You should definitely get invite in 17th. 2 days to go.. Best of luck.


----------



## varunynr

Saroj,

U dnt require an exp member for the query ..... u r straight into invite on 17 morning AEST. I was a 65 pointer too. Best of Luck.


----------



## softwareengineer

Submitted my EOI with 60 points... Now waiting for the invite... 

Any idea guys ?

I hope to get that soon...


----------



## clarke

I've 65 points and also submitted EOI 14 December, all hope for 17 of December


----------



## superm

clarke said:


> I've 65 points and also submitted EOI 14 December, all hope for 17 of December


you will get it.. ! best of luck!


----------



## naseefoz

hi guys,

Its been a long time since I posted in this forum.
Just an update from my side.
Called DIAC on friday,
told that I have a CO from team 33 brisbane and given their mail id to contact them directly. Immediately I mailed them and got a response from my CO.
But it was a strange situation that I had applied on OCT 21 and dint listen from CO until I mailed them. Seems like those guys are in aholiday mood.
Got a reply from CO that he is having a preliminary assessment on my case and would revert back if he needs any further information.

Initials are AM from team 33 brisbane.

Any fellows with same CO....?

Regards
.....


----------



## makaveli2012

softwareengineer said:


> Submitted my EOI with 60 points... Now waiting for the invite...
> 
> Any idea guys ?
> 
> I hope to get that soon...


pls update ur details if you have not yet done

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## makaveli2012

clarke said:


> I've 65 points and also submitted EOI 14 December, all hope for 17 of December


pls update ur details in the sheet if you have not done yet, for tracking purpose

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## makaveli2012

Saroj2012 said:


> Dear All,
> I am new to this forum. I have submitted my EOI (System Analyst - 261112) with 65 points today. Is there any chance that I will receive invitation in next round ie. 17th December 2012.
> I am looking forward for reply from experienced member.
> Thank You.
> Saroj


pls update ur details if you have not done so, tracking pruspose

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## fmasaud84

makaveli2012 said:


> pls update ur details if you have not done so, tracking pruspose
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


there are many 65s .. i hope i will get the invitation with 60


----------



## Cartisol

fmasaud84 said:


> there are many 65s .. i hope i will get the invitation with 60


Did you update the Spreadsheet with your details yet ?


----------



## makaveli2012

Cartisol said:


> Did you update the Spreadsheet with your details yet ?


when is ur EOI effective date? based on the previous rounds there were roughly 500 65ers and around 750+ 60ers, so definitely you will get as far as I can say.


----------



## fmasaud84

makaveli2012 said:


> when is ur EOI effective date? based on the previous rounds there were roughly 500 65ers and around 750+ 60ers, so definitely you will get as far as I can say.


i have submitted my EOI on 22nd Nov


----------



## fmasaud84

Cartisol said:


> Did you update the Spreadsheet with your details yet ?




yes man i have entered my details there


----------



## makaveli2012

Cartisol said:


> Did you update the Spreadsheet with your details yet ?


Cartisol did you update the sheet?


----------



## fmasaud84

makaveli2012 said:


> Cartisol did you update the sheet?


i think he is waiting for his IELTS result


----------



## makaveli2012

fmasaud84 said:


> i think he is waiting for his IELTS result


 oh ok


----------



## sarmi

Hi guys 
Everyone is talking about 189
What about 190 will 190 also invited in 17 Dec 
Thanks


----------



## mandanapu

sarmi said:


> Hi guys
> Everyone is talking about 189
> What about 190 will 190 also invited in 17 Dec
> Thanks


No. 190 is completely different and decision depends on individual states only

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Saroj2012

superm said:


> Yup . You should definitely get invite in 17th. 2 days to go.. Best of luck.


Thank You.


----------



## mohsin_jawed

AnneChristina said:


> Did you apply for the national police clearance from the federal police or the state one? As far as I know you only need to apply for the national one which accepts different forms of IDs.
> National Police Checks - Australian Federal Police


Hi Anne,

Thanks a lot. Appreciated.

Regards,
Mohsin


----------



## harman.s

makaveli2012 said:


> when is ur EOI effective date? based on the previous rounds there were roughly 500 65ers and around 750+ 60ers, so definitely you will get as far as I can say.


Hi
Wht are ur expectations for 60 points EOI submitted on 19th Nov


----------



## superm

harman.s said:


> Hi
> Wht are ur expectations for 60 points EOI submitted on 19th Nov


very very good chances! You should be getting invite day after. Lets hope and watch!
Best of luck..


----------



## apurvwalia

Hi everyone, many new people have joined this. I wanted to know as I have submitted EOI on 23rd Nov, should I keep it or delete it ? Does it make any difference ? I am waiting for the NSW ss.


----------



## superm

apurvwalia said:


> Hi everyone, many new people have joined this. I wanted to know as I have submitted EOI on 23rd Nov, should I keep it or delete it ? Does it make any difference ? I am waiting for the NSW ss.


keep it. Why would you wanna delete it?
while applying for SS you would have supplied your EOI number, right?
Also - whenever your SS approval comes you would automatically get EOI invite if you have linked your SS with EOI. So its must that you have EOI submitted.


----------



## apurvwalia

superm said:


> keep it. Why would you wanna delete it?
> while applying for SS you would have supplied your EOI number, right?
> Also - whenever your SS approval comes you would automatically get EOI invite if you have linked your SS with EOI. So its must that you have EOI submitted.


No. I submitted EOI afterwards. I applied for the SS before creating EOI. Therefore, I wondering if i keep it or withdraw it and wait till I receive the ss .


----------



## ils2_fly

apurvwalia said:


> No. I submitted EOI afterwards. I applied for the SS before creating EOI. Therefore, I wondering if i keep it or withdraw it and wait till I receive the ss .


If u have only selected visa 190 in eoi then no need to do anything. however u have selected visa 189 with 60 pt and dont want to get invited through this, then u can freeze ur account till u can ur ss come frm nsw. 

Alternatively, u can deselect all ur visa class except 190, if u want to


----------



## superm

apurvwalia said:


> No. I submitted EOI afterwards. I applied for the SS before creating EOI. Therefore, I wondering if i keep it or withdraw it and wait till I receive the ss .


Is not there a way to link the both?
I guess you can mail SS team with your EOI#. It will streamline your process!


----------



## manofhonor

Thank God, I have been granted 189 visa. After 3 weeks of visa lodgement, case officer was assigned. And case officer finalized the case and granted the visa in one week. Superfast.. Current lead time is then one month after the visa is lodged. Below are my details. Two months ago, I was a victim of IELTS to gain more points above 60, now I got the visa with only 60 points. So fast and so so happy 

Point : 60
Occupation : Mechanical Engineer
Location : Outside Australia
EOI lodged : 03 July 2012
Invited for 189 visa : 01 Nov 2012
189 Visa Lodged : 08 Nov 2012
Case Officer Assigned : 30 Nov 2012
Health check done at eHealth clinic outside Australia : 07 Dec 2012 (Friday evening)

189 visa granted : 10 Dec 2012 (Monday morning)


----------



## AnneChristina

manofhonor said:


> Thank God, I have been granted 189 visa.


Many congratulations manofhonor. That was indeed super fast! Happy for you :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## jyotikhtr

manofhonor said:


> Thank God, I have been granted 189 visa. After 3 weeks of visa lodgement, case officer was assigned. And case officer finalized the case and granted the visa in one week. Superfast.. Current lead time is then one month after the visa is lodged. Below are my details. Two months ago, I was a victim of IELTS to gain more points above 60, now I got the visa with only 60 points. So fast and so so happy
> 
> Point : 60
> Occupation : Mechanical Engineer
> Location : Outside Australia
> EOI lodged : 03 July 2012
> Invited for 189 visa : 01 Nov 2012
> 189 Visa Lodged : 08 Nov 2012
> Case Officer Assigned : 30 Nov 2012
> Health check done at eHealth clinic outside Australia : 07 Dec 2012 (Friday evening)
> 
> 189 visa granted : 10 Dec 2012 (Monday morning)


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## sameera207

manofhonor said:


> Thank God, I have been granted 189 visa. After 3 weeks of visa lodgement, case officer was assigned. And case officer finalized the case and granted the visa in one week. Superfast.. Current lead time is then one month after the visa is lodged. Below are my details. Two months ago, I was a victim of IELTS to gain more points above 60, now I got the visa with only 60 points. So fast and so so happy
> 
> Point : 60
> Occupation : Mechanical Engineer
> Location : Outside Australia
> EOI lodged : 03 July 2012
> Invited for 189 visa : 01 Nov 2012
> 189 Visa Lodged : 08 Nov 2012
> Case Officer Assigned : 30 Nov 2012
> Health check done at eHealth clinic outside Australia : 07 Dec 2012 (Friday evening)
> 
> 189 visa granted : 10 Dec 2012 (Monday morning)


congrats mate


----------



## melbourne2012

sameera207 said:


> congrats mate


it's super fast. Congrats:clap2:


----------



## superm

manofhonor said:


> Thank God, I have been granted 189 visa. After 3 weeks of visa lodgement, case officer was assigned. And case officer finalized the case and granted the visa in one week. Superfast.. Current lead time is then one month after the visa is lodged. Below are my details. Two months ago, I was a victim of IELTS to gain more points above 60, now I got the visa with only 60 points. So fast and so so happy
> 
> Point : 60
> Occupation : Mechanical Engineer
> Location : Outside Australia
> EOI lodged : 03 July 2012
> Invited for 189 visa : 01 Nov 2012
> 189 Visa Lodged : 08 Nov 2012
> Case Officer Assigned : 30 Nov 2012
> Health check done at eHealth clinic outside Australia : 07 Dec 2012 (Friday evening)
> 
> 189 visa granted : 10 Dec 2012 (Monday morning)


Congrats buddy.. Cheeeeeeeeers.... :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## sam18

Hi I need an urgent help. My CO asked for form 80. Can anyone help me with my query:-
I am on bridging visa A (because I filed TR in August). But after I Lodged 189 on 19 november, i would be converted on some other visa (maybe bridging visa-b)- nut sure as my agent did not get any acknowledgement letter. On form 80, quuestion no- 41, they ask for current visa details. So what should I enter in this (Bridging visa A or B).'

and question no-44, have you travelled to Australia before?
I am an onshore applicant, so should I write my initial entry date in this ques.?


----------



## Saroj2012

manofhonor said:


> Thank God, I have been granted 189 visa. After 3 weeks of visa lodgement, case officer was assigned. And case officer finalized the case and granted the visa in one week. Superfast.. Current lead time is then one month after the visa is lodged. Below are my details. Two months ago, I was a victim of IELTS to gain more points above 60, now I got the visa with only 60 points. So fast and so so happy
> 
> Point : 60
> Occupation : Mechanical Engineer
> Location : Outside Australia
> EOI lodged : 03 July 2012
> Invited for 189 visa : 01 Nov 2012
> 189 Visa Lodged : 08 Nov 2012
> Case Officer Assigned : 30 Nov 2012
> Health check done at eHealth clinic outside Australia : 07 Dec 2012 (Friday evening)
> 
> 189 visa granted : 10 Dec 2012 (Monday morning)


Congratulation Manofhonor. They are very efficient these days.


----------



## Saroj2012

Dear Members,

I am eagerly waiting for 17th December. Can anybody throw some light on at what time on 17th invitations are issued? Previous invitees can tell when they receive email.
Thanks
Saroj


----------



## thumbsup

Hi All,

I am new to this forum, though I have gone through a lot of posts here. I have a question. My IELTS score is 6(L:7|R:7.5|W:7|S:6) and my total point is 65. Can someone tell me if I should apply for IELTS again and improve my score? Would there be any problem for EOI selection and further processing?


Thanks


----------



## asahni

Saroj2012 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I am eagerly waiting for 17th December. Can anybody throw some light on at what time on 17th invitations are issued? Previous invitees can tell when they receive email.
> Thanks
> Saroj


Hi Saroj, invitation will start at 12 am on 17th ... Wish you luck


----------



## harman.s

Fingers crossed , few more minutes to go..


----------



## Mathew26

Please post if u got an Invitation.I 2 waiting for the same submitted EOI on Nov 13th with 60 points


----------



## superm

thumbsup said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum, though I have gone through a lot of posts here. I have a question. My IELTS score is 6(L:7|R:7.5|W:7|S:6) and my total point is 65. Can someone tell me if I should apply for IELTS again and improve my score? Would there be any problem for EOI selection and further processing?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hey... you don't have to apply for IELTS again. 65 is good points. If you already have ACS with you then submit EOI ASAP. You will get invite in very next round, whenever you submit! Next round is in 25 min from now..
Best Of luck - cheers


----------



## makaveli2012

Mathew26 said:


> Please post if u got an Invitation.I 2 waiting for the same submitted EOI on Nov 13th with 60 points


pls update your details if you have not already done so 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## rkarthik1986

Waiting eagerly for the invitation...


----------



## AnneChristina

sam18 said:


> Hi I need an urgent help. My CO asked for form 80. Can anyone help me with my query:-
> I am on bridging visa A (because I filed TR in August). But after I Lodged 189 on 19 november, i would be converted on some other visa (maybe bridging visa-b)- nut sure as my agent did not get any acknowledgement letter. On form 80, quuestion no- 41, they ask for current visa details. So what should I enter in this (Bridging visa A or B).'
> 
> and question no-44, have you travelled to Australia before?
> I am an onshore applicant, so should I write my initial entry date in this ques.?


Unless you specifically applied for a different bridging visa, you would receive bridging visa A when applying for the PR. As you already have one I am not sure whether they will issue a new one, but anyways, you can just write bridging visa A.


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Got an invitation today!!! Thank you Lord!


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> Hey... you don't have to apply for IELTS again. 65 is good points. If you already have ACS with you then submit EOI ASAP. You will get invite in very next round, whenever you submit! Next round is in 25 min from now..
> Best Of luck - cheers


Superm

I have a doubt. Suppose I don't write IELTS at all in my life. However I have 55 points, 1. am I eligible for SS of NSW ? As because it will add 5 points making it to 60. Or min of 6 or 6.5 is needed in IELTS even if I have 55 points without IELTS ?

2. Also, suppose, I have 60 points without IELTS, can I apply my EOI and will be invited ? No need of IELTS at all even a band of 6 ? It asks for IELTS results in EOI, how will we bypass that then as its mandatory ? !!!

Cheers


----------



## AnneChristina

Cartisol said:


> Superm
> 
> I have a doubt. Suppose I don't write IELTS at all in my life. However I have 55 points, 1. am I eligible for SS of NSW ? As because it will add 5 points making it to 60. Or min of 6 or 6.5 is needed in IELTS even if I have 55 points without IELTS ?
> 
> 2. Also, suppose, I have 60 points without IELTS, can I apply my EOI and will be invited ? No need of IELTS at all even a band of 6 ? It asks for IELTS results in EOI, how will we bypass that then as its mandatory ? !!!
> 
> Cheers


You will definitely have to take the IELTS test and you need to score at least 6 in every band in order to fulfill the eligibility requirements.


----------



## AnneChristina

comwiz_y2k said:


> Got an invitation today!!! Thank you Lord!


Congrats comwiz :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## harman.s

Hello friends
I got an invitation.
Big thanks to GOD.


----------



## Cartisol

AnneChristina said:


> You will definitely have to take the IELTS test and you need to score at least 6 in every band in order to fulfill the eligibility requirements.


Thank you Anne Madam for the reply 

Cheers


----------



## AnneChristina

harman.s said:


> Hello friends
> I got an invitation.
> Big thanks to GOD.


Congrats :cheer2:
Could you maybe update your timeline?


----------



## harman.s

Yes
Submission date 19th Nov
EOI points- 60
Invited - 17th Dec


----------



## thumbsup

superm said:


> Hey... you don't have to apply for IELTS again. 65 is good points. If you already have ACS with you then submit EOI ASAP. You will get invite in very next round, whenever you submit! Next round is in 25 min from now..
> Best Of luck - cheers


Many Thanks Superm!
I have yet another question. My spouse has similar IELTS score with minimum 6.5 and skills certified through ACS. So can I claim 5 points for her as well? I went through the EOI online form, it did not explicitly asked for spouse's English Test scores, so a bit confused regarding how the points are calculated for spouse.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## comwiz_y2k

AnneChristina said:


> Congrats comwiz :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks Anne for your continued help!!!

261312 - Developer Programmer | IELTS: L:7.5,W:6,S:7,R:6 | ACS: for re-assessment


----------



## Vaid

I have overall 60 points and my IELTS score in writing was just 6. Should I submit my EOI now or improve my IELTS score and submit later. When is the next round of EOI and what is the invite numbers likely for Analyst programmer


----------



## kemee

thumbsup said:


> Many Thanks Superm!
> I have yet another question. My spouse has similar IELTS score with minimum 6.5 and skills certified through ACS. So can I claim 5 points for her as well? I went through the EOI online form, it did not explicitly asked for spouse's English Test scores, so a bit confused regarding how the points are calculated for spouse.
> 
> Thanks for your time!


When you consider your spouse points then it should satisfy following criteria.
- ACS assessments.
- IELTS competent[min 6 in each]

so there won't be any prob in your case you can claim that. 

during EOI there is no option for IELTS score for spouse but they will consider that your spouse has IELTS 6 in each and while lodging they will ask for more details.


----------



## AnneChristina

Vaid said:


> I have overall 60 points and my IELTS score in writing was just 6. Should I submit my EOI now or improve my IELTS score and submit later. When is the next round of EOI and what is the invite numbers likely for Analyst programmer


No need to improve your score. Just submit your EoI asap. The next invitation announcement hasn't been made yet, but most likely it will be some time in Jan and if you submit your EoI right now you should most likely get an invitation. 
The occupation is not relevant for receiving an invitation, unless the ceiling for that specific code has been reached.


----------



## Cartisol

AnneChristina said:


> No need to improve your score. Just submit your EoI asap. The next invitation announcement hasn't been made yet, but most likely it will be some time in Jan and if you submit your EoI right now you should most likely get an invitation.
> The occupation is not relevant for receiving an invitation, unless the ceiling for that specific code has been reached.


Anne, which means, as you said IELTS is mandatory but just 6 in all is enough ? Not 6.5 or 7 ???


----------



## Vaid

Thanks Anne. For some reasons if there is no invite in Jan bez of 60 points, I assume I can update my EOI record anytime and new points will be considered.


----------



## AnneChristina

Cartisol said:


> Anne, which means, as you said IELTS is mandatory but just 6 in all is enough ? Not 6.5 or 7 ???


I assume you have a positive skills assessment? There are a few jobs which require a higher IELTS score (such as Accountant ) but if you already have a positive assessment you will be fine with 6 in IELTS. You just won't get any points for English ability.

Also, for visa subclass 190 the individual states set the minimum requirement and most states expect at least 7, but some states (such as NSW) only require 6. But I assume you want to apply for 189 anyways, right?


----------



## tais9

Got invited, too!

EOI date: 23/11/2012
Invited: 17/12/2012

Thanks to AnneChristina for all the information you've given to this community. It helped me a lot!

It seems like 30/11/2012 is the cut-off date at the moment. It might go back to 16/12/2012!


----------



## Cartisol

AnneChristina said:


> I assume you have a positive skills assessment? There are a few jobs which require a higher IELTS score (such as Accountant ) but if you already have a positive assessment you will be fine with 6 in IELTS. You just won't get any points for English ability.
> 
> Also, for visa subclass 190 the individual states set the minimum requirement and most states expect at least 7, but some states (such as NSW) only require 6. But I assume you want to apply for 189 anyways, right?



Thanks for your reply again. You are correct about the guess of my Visa (189) which I am planning to apply.

Unfortunately I got 7.5, 6.5, 6.5, 6.5 in LRWS respectively. Second time I gave IELTS, I got distracted  in the exam hall  However the results are yet to be outed :boxing::juggle: 

Now, I am working on improving my score as I have no other choice but IELTS which can make my points to 60 if I get Band 7 

And ACS is on the way Ideally I should be receiving a positive result very soon    Will let you know


----------



## jyotikhtr

tais9 said:


> Got invited, too!
> 
> EOI date: 23/11/2012
> Invited: 17/12/2012


Congrats !!! This was really quick. I would also like to take this opportunity to thank AnneChristina. She is really helpful.

Regards.


----------



## Cartisol

jyotikhtr said:


> Congrats !!! This was really quick. I would also like to take this opportunity to thank AnneChristina. She is really helpful.
> 
> Regards.


Sorry, What's your points in eligibility and status ? And which visa ?


----------



## Megha09

*EOI submitted*

Hi all, hope you can help me. I have applied for 186 and 189 visa on 7th dec. I checked but did not find any invited. Are the any chances to get invite this cycle? Also my 186 visa shows 'Apply Visa'. Will there be any impact to my invitation for 189.

Please help.

Meghana.


----------



## AnneChristina

Cartisol said:


> Thanks for your reply again. You are correct about the guess of my Visa (189) which I am planning to apply.
> 
> Unfortunately I got 7.5, 6.5, 6.5, 6.5 in LRWS respectively. Second time I gave IELTS, I got distracted  in the exam hall  However the results are yet to be outed :boxing::juggle:
> 
> Now, I am working on improving my score as I have no other choice but IELTS which can make my points to 60 if I get Band 7
> 
> And ACS is on the way Ideally I should be receiving a positive result very soon    Will let you know


Good luck with the IELTS then. I really hope you won't have to give it a 3rd try!


----------



## AnneChristina

tais9 said:


> Got invited, too!
> 
> EOI date: 23/11/2012
> Invited: 17/12/2012
> 
> Thanks to AnneChristina for all the information you've given to this community. It helped me a lot!
> 
> It seems like 30/11/2012 is the cut-off date at the moment. It might go back to 16/12/2012!


Many congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2:
One step closer to the Australian dream


----------



## manofhonor

AnneChristina said:


> Many congratulations manofhonor. That was indeed super fast! Happy for you :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks Anne..As you know around Oct/Nov, there were serious ups and downs and we lived the most exciting moments. I remember I went mad together with a few in this forum  In all the depressing moments, there were always your words and your statistical analysis that saved us and gave us hope. Thank you from the deepest part of my heart. Hope to treat u at a Starbuck in Sydney  Cheers! Thank you very much to this forum and all the users. Thank you!


----------



## AnneChristina

Megha09 said:


> Hi all, hope you can help me. I have applied for 186 and 189 visa on 7th dec. I checked but did not find any invited. Are the any chances to get invite this cycle? Also my 186 visa shows 'Apply Visa'. Will there be any impact to my invitation for 189.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Meghana.


If you have not received an invitation yet I'm afraid you won't get one in this round.
The 186 button always shows apply visa and this has no impact on the 189 invitation.

It seems the number of new EoIs is just increasing drastically and the cut-off date this time must have been between Nov 30 and Dec 7 (or is there anyone with a date in between who has/ has not received an invitation? That might help us narrow it down a bit more).


----------



## AnneChristina

manofhonor said:


> Thanks Anne..As you know around Oct/Nov, there were serious ups and downs and we lived the most exciting moments. I remember I went mad together with a few in this forum  In all the depressing moments, there were always your words and your statistical analysis that saved us and gave us hope. Thank you from the deepest part of my heart. Hope to treat u at a Starbuck in Sydney  Cheers! Thank you very much to this forum and all the users. Thank you!


That's so sweet. Thank you manofhonor!


----------



## Megha09

AnneChristina said:


> If you have not received an invitation yet I'm afraid you won't get one in this round.
> The 186 button always shows apply visa and this has no impact on the 189 invitation.
> 
> It seems the number of new EoIs is just increasing drastically and the cut-off date this time must have been between Nov 30 and Dec 7 (or is there anyone with a date in between who has/ has not received an invitation? That might help us narrow it down a bit more).


Thank you AnneChristina, just worried that it won't hit Occupational sealing in ICT Business and Systems Analysts, there are only 800 more invitations left.

Regards,
Meghana.


----------



## Cartisol

AnneChristina said:


> Good luck with the IELTS then. I really hope you won't have to give it a 3rd try!


Thank you Anne   I too hope I don't want to give it again  Let your words come true   Lets wait for the results :ranger:


----------



## EddyFR

AnneChristina said:


> If you have not received an invitation yet I'm afraid you won't get one in this round.
> The 186 button always shows apply visa and this has no impact on the 189 invitation.
> 
> It seems the number of new EoIs is just increasing drastically and the cut-off date this time must have been between Nov 30 and Dec 7 (or is there anyone with a date in between who has/ has not received an invitation? That might help us narrow it down a bit more).


Submitted the 6th December and I didn't get an invitation.


----------



## ManojLenka

Hi guys , 
Many many thanks for all your advice and suggestions .
I have received the invitation.
A special thanks to Anne .
EOI : 29/11/2012 
Points : 60
Look forward to the next task now .
I wish all of you good luck for your future invitations .
Congratulations to the invitees .


----------



## Vaid

I made a mistake in the EOI application and have checked the professsional year checkbox assuming it is for work experience in Australia. I realised when i submitted and got the breakdown. I have quickly withdrawn the application. Can i submit a new one? What is the consequence?


----------



## Radiantrhino

hello everyone,
I have been following this thread for months now....and i'm happy to share that we have got an invitation. Here are our details
EOI date of sub: 4/12/2012
points: 60
Invitation: 17/12/2012

Thank you everyone for your inputs and a special thanks to AnneChristina. SHe has done a wonderful job....i wrote this esp for you AnneChristina since it will help you in your stats!! I guess 4/12 is the cutoff now.


----------



## AnneChristina

Vaid said:


> I made a mistake in the EOI application and have checked the professsional year checkbox assuming it is for work experience in Australia. I realised when i submitted and got the breakdown. I have quickly withdrawn the application. Can i submit a new one? What is the consequence?


No consequence, you can just lodge a new one. Alternatively you could edit the existing EoI.


----------



## AnneChristina

Radiantrhino said:


> hello everyone,
> I have been following this thread for months now....and i'm happy to share that we have got an invitation. Here are our details
> EOI date of sub: 4/12/2012
> points: 60
> Invitation: 17/12/2012
> 
> Thank you everyone for your inputs and a special thanks to AnneChristina. SHe has done a wonderful job....i wrote this esp for you AnneChristina since it will help you in your stats!! I guess 4/12 is the cutoff now.


Congratulations & thanks for sharing. That means the cut-off lies somewhere between 04/12 and 06/12.


----------



## spin123

AnneChristina said:


> Congratulations & thanks for sharing. That means the cut-off lies somewhere between 04/12 and 06/12.


That's like instant invitation for 60 pointers too...


----------



## AnneChristina

spin123 said:


> That's like instant invitation for 60 pointers too...


I had really hoped it would truly be an instant invitation for 60-pointers by now, but unfortunately more people seem to be applying. The date moved from Oct 3 - Nov 9 (37 days) in the last round, and now just to Dec 4 (25 days). Even without my sheet it's obvious that the number of EoIs seems to be increasing drastically. Let's see what happens next month


----------



## bhagya_nair

I applied on 6-Dec with 60 points and did not get the invite


----------



## Hyolmo

Looks like im the lucky last for 60 Pointers. Applied on 5th Dec )


----------



## AnneChristina

Hyolmo said:


> Looks like im the lucky last for 60 Pointers. Applied on 5th Dec )


Many congratulations! And thanks for confirming the cut-off date


----------



## beebetty

AnneChristina said:


> Many congratulations! And thanks for confirming the cut-off date


Hi, I am a newbie here. Apologize if I am posting at the wrong box. My question, is it too late now to submit eoi? I am thinking to apply for company secretary assessment. Thanks for your help.


----------



## AnneChristina

beebetty said:


> Hi, I am a newbie here. Apologize if I am posting at the wrong box. My question, is it too late now to submit eoi? I am thinking to apply for company secretary assessment. Thanks for your help.


Invitation rounds are being held frequently throughout the year, so it's not too late to start the process. Even though there are occupation ceilings, your ANZSCO code has a ceiling of 960 people and only 104 have been invited as of Nov 28. So overall you should be totally fine. Just get started


----------



## beebetty

AnneChristina said:


> Invitation rounds are being held frequently throughout the year, so it's not too late to start the process. Even though there are occupation ceilings, your ANZSCO code has a ceiling of 960 people and only 104 have been invited as of Nov 28. So overall you should be totally fine. Just get started


Hi Anne, thanks a lot for your quick response. I am still confused which visa is better to apply, 189 or 458? I have bachelor degree and 4 years experience in administration/secretarial job. My age will allow me to get 15 points. Do they assess differently between academic and general ielts? Currently my ielts is 6.5 in academic. Appreciate for your kind help.


----------



## PRAFMADH

*Next steps after getting invite*

Hi,

I applied EOI on 14th Dec with 65 points. got invite yesterday...

Applied for Visa today.. what's the next step/ process?

What is cutoff?

Thanks for you help and time.


----------



## AnneChristina

beebetty said:


> Hi Anne, thanks a lot for your quick response. I am still confused which visa is better to apply, 189 or 458? I have bachelor degree and 4 years experience in administration/secretarial job. My age will allow me to get 15 points. Do they assess differently between academic and general ielts? Currently my ielts is 6.5 in academic. Appreciate for your kind help.


Do you mean visa 485? I am not familiar with 458.
If you are talking about 485 or 189, then 189 is definitely better as it is a permanent visa whereas 485 is only temporary. So if you qualify for 189 you should def select that one.
Usually you require only the general training IELTS, but they also accept the academic one. If you want to retake the IELTS to improve your score I would recommend taking the general training one as I perceived it as bit easier. Generally both are assessed equally though.
Btw, if you want to claim points for your work experience, make sure to only count experience that you gained after qualifying, i.e. after graduating.


----------



## AnneChristina

PRAFMADH said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied EOI on 14th Dec with 65 points. got invite yesterday...
> 
> Applied for Visa today.. what's the next step/ process?
> 
> What is cutoff?
> 
> Thanks for you help and time.


You probably know that invitations are being send in accordance to points, and if people have the same points, then the EoI date of effect is considered. The cut-off date is the last date that is being invited, i.e. in this round someone who applied Dec 5th with 60 points got invited, whereas someone else who applied with 60 points on Dec 6th did not get invited. So the cut-off for this round is Dec 5th.

Once you lodged your application and paid the visa fee you need to upload all required documents. There will be a checklist on your screen, but this is just a generic list; don't be concerned about things that don't apply to you. Additionally you need to apply for police clearance certificates for every country you spend 1+ years in the last 10 years and upload those, and you need to get your medical examination done. You should get a case officer in about 4 - 5 weeks, so if you want to speed up the process make sure to upload all relevant documents in the meantime. Otherwise the case officer will ask you for any missing documents and give you 28 days to provide those.


----------



## PRAFMADH

AnneChristina said:


> You probably know that invitations are being send in accordance to points, and if people have the same points, then the EoI date of effect is considered. The cut-off date is the last date that is being invited, i.e. in this round someone who applied Dec 5th with 60 points got invited, whereas someone else who applied with 60 points on Dec 6th did not get invited. So the cut-off for this round is Dec 5th.
> 
> Once you lodged your application and paid the visa fee you need to upload all required documents. There will be a checklist on your screen, but this is just a generic list; don't be concerned about things that don't apply to you. Additionally you need to apply for police clearance certificates for every country you spend 1+ years in the last 10 years and upload those, and you need to get your medical examination done. You should get a case officer in about 4 - 5 weeks, so if you want to speed up the process make sure to upload all relevant documents in the meantime. Otherwise the case officer will ask you for any missing documents and give you 28 days to provide those.


Thanks Anne for useful information.
I am residing in Singapore, do you know how to get PCC for my stay in USA? Do I need to submit any reference letter from visa authorities clarifying the purpose of PCC, that I need PCC for processing Australian Visa? 
Can I apply for PCC and do medical test even before case officer is assigned to me? 
Thanks .


----------



## Cartisol

AnneChristina said:


> You probably know that invitations are being send in accordance to points, and if people have the same points, then the EoI date of effect is considered. The cut-off date is the last date that is being invited, i.e. in this round someone who applied Dec 5th with 60 points got invited, whereas someone else who applied with 60 points on Dec 6th did not get invited. So the cut-off for this round is Dec 5th.
> 
> Once you lodged your application and paid the visa fee you need to upload all required documents. There will be a checklist on your screen, but this is just a generic list; don't be concerned about things that don't apply to you. Additionally you need to apply for police clearance certificates for every country you spend 1+ years in the last 10 years and upload those, and you need to get your medical examination done. You should get a case officer in about 4 - 5 weeks, so if you want to speed up the process make sure to upload all relevant documents in the meantime. Otherwise the case officer will ask you for any missing documents and give you 28 days to provide those.


Hi Anne

I have a doubt. You said date of effect when points are same.

1. Suppose, A has filed EOI on 4th Dec with 60 points and B has also filed EOI on 4th Dec with 60 points. Who will go first ?

2. If A has filed EOI on 4th Dec with 60 points, B has also filed EOI on 4th Dec with 60 points and then lets say A makes some changes to EOI on 6th Dec. So how SkillSelect considers this ? I mean, will the last edited date is considered by DIAC or application submission date of EOI (i.e 4th Dec) ? And, in this case where A makes changes to EOI on 6th after B has applied properly on 5th Dec, who will be given invite first ?

Why this 2nd question raised for me is because, I have seen yesterday somewhere, that the last edited date of EOI is the date that's considered by SkillSelect 

Please answer me above two scenarios.

3. Also, I would like to know how many invites are still left for Developer Programmer(261312), Software Engg (261313) ? 

Cheers


----------



## asif082

Hi Guys,

My 189 EOI got submitted today on 60 Points as a System Analyst. My current 485 visa going to expire on 2 Apr 13. I am confused should give ITELS again to make my total point to 70? Or I have a chance to receive invitation before my 485 expires?

Point Break down below
Age 30 points
IELTS 0 points (Competent English)
Education 15 points
Australian Work Exp 10 points
Study Req 5 points


Can some please advice what should I do

Thanks
Total 60 points


----------



## beebetty

AnneChristina said:


> Do you mean visa 485? I am not familiar with 458.
> If you are talking about 485 or 189, then 189 is definitely better as it is a permanent visa whereas 485 is only temporary. So if you qualify for 189 you should def select that one.
> Usually you require only the general training IELTS, but they also accept the academic one. If you want to retake the IELTS to improve your score I would recommend taking the general training one as I perceived it as bit easier. Generally both are assessed equally though.
> Btw, if you want to claim points for your work experience, make sure to only count experience that you gained after qualifying, i.e. after graduating.


Hi Anne, 

My mistake, I am eligible to get 30 points for my age. I think I an going to take general ielts test, because it seems a bit easier compare to academic. I took academic because for my study purpose. Anyway, can I get point for my study in Australia eventhough it is not related to the skill visa I am going to take? Thanks.


----------



## deepuz

I have applied for ACT SS (for 190 visa)...anyone else here for ACT (Canberra)...?


----------



## superm

Cartisol said:


> Hi Anne
> 
> I have a doubt. You said date of effect when points are same.
> 
> 1. Suppose, A has filed EOI on 4th Dec with 60 points and B has also filed EOI on 4th Dec with 60 points. Who will go first ?
> *if date is same then it will be down on time.. if you look at the cut off date mentioned in skillselect for eoi invites - they also mention time I believe.*
> 
> 2. If A has filed EOI on 4th Dec with 60 points, B has also filed EOI on 4th Dec with 60 points and then lets say A makes some changes to EOI on 6th Dec. So how SkillSelect considers this ? I mean, will the last edited date is considered by DIAC or application submission date of EOI (i.e 4th Dec) ? And, in this case where A makes changes to EOI on 6th after B has applied properly on 5th Dec, who will be given invite first ?
> 
> *Logic is same - what adds on this is effective date/time is changed when your points change with any change you make - if a change has no effect on points then effective date does not change*
> 
> Why this 2nd question raised for me is because, I have seen yesterday somewhere, that the last edited date of EOI is the date that's considered by SkillSelect
> 
> Please answer me above two scenarios.
> 
> 3. Also, I would like to know how many invites are still left for Developer Programmer(261312), Software Engg (261313) ?
> *this would come under the 2613 umbrella which is given on skillselect link (reports -> occupation ceiling:
> SkillSelect *
> Cheers


Hey man... 
My thoughts in bold.
I would defer to Anne for any correction/addition in this


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> Hey man...
> My thoughts in bold.
> I would defer to Anne for any correction/addition in this


Thanks Superm, that sounds logical, I agree.

Cheers


----------



## AnneChristina

superm said:


> Hey man...
> My thoughts in bold.
> I would defer to Anne for any correction/addition in this


Agree


----------



## AnneChristina

PRAFMADH said:


> Thanks Anne for useful information.
> I am residing in Singapore, do you know how to get PCC for my stay in USA? Do I need to submit any reference letter from visa authorities clarifying the purpose of PCC, that I need PCC for processing Australian Visa?
> Can I apply for PCC and do medical test even before case officer is assigned to me?
> Thanks .


Here the link for US police clearance. You need to send in the application form, your fingerprints and the payment. It takes about 6 - 8 weeks.

FBI — Criminal Background Check

And yes, you can get your PCCs and medicals done befor eyou get a CO. Particularly with the FBI clearance I would suggest to start the process asap if you want to avoid unnecessary delays.


----------



## AnneChristina

asif082 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My 189 EOI got submitted today on 60 Points as a System Analyst. My current 485 visa going to expire on 2 Apr 13. I am confused should give ITELS again to make my total point to 70? Or I have a chance to receive invitation before my 485 expires?
> 
> Point Break down below
> Age 30 points
> IELTS 0 points (Competent English)
> Education 15 points
> Australian Work Exp 10 points
> Study Req 5 points
> 
> 
> Can some please advice what should I do
> 
> Thanks
> Total 60 points


Most likely you should get an invitation in the next round,so I guess you should be fine.


----------



## smart Girl

AnneChristina said:


> Most likely you should get an invitation in the next round,so I guess you should be fine.


Hi AnneChristina, I updated EOI on 11th December with 60 points is there is any chance to get an invitation on next round?

My Occupation is Software Engineer!

Thanks in advance-


----------



## AnneChristina

smart Girl said:


> Hi AnneChristina, I updated EOI on 11th December with 60 points is there is any chance to get an invitation on next round?
> 
> My Occupation is Software Engineer!
> 
> Thanks in advance-


I think so. The cut-off this round was Dec 5, so there aren't many people ahead of you anymore. Should get an invitation in the next round, unless they drastically decrease the number of invitations.


----------



## asif082

AnneChristina said:


> Most likely you should get an invitation in the next round,so I guess you should be fine.


Thanks Anne  would you know when will the next invitation round would be?


----------



## subhadipbose

Finally after 101 days VIC has provided me their approval for the nomination.
I have got the invitation activated in DIAC as well !!!!!!!!   
THats quite a relief......now friends and seniors I would need some guidance on the next steps.


----------



## subhadipbose

I can see the "Apply Visa" link when i login to Skill Select.
Please let me know what should i do next ??


----------



## kunhuang

Hi, 

I checked the document status in Elodge, some of them have been changed to "Received" instead of "Required". Does it mean CO has been assigned for my case? thanks!


----------



## fmasaud84

asif082 said:


> Thanks Anne  would you know when will the next invitation round would be?


First Monday of jan


----------



## spin123

subhadipbose said:


> Finally after 101 days VIC has provided me their approval for the nomination.
> I have got the invitation activated in DIAC as well !!!!!!!!
> THats quite a relief......now friends and seniors I would need some guidance on the next steps.


Congratulations. I'm hearing a Victoria approval after a long time.


----------



## Mathew26

Dear members,

Hi have received the invitation for 189 sub class on 17th dec.(60 points, EOI submitted on 13th Nov). I started filling the application, but not submitted or paid the fees.However did not get an option to upload the documents. Please let me know in which steps we need to upload the document. Waiting for seniors reply....


----------



## nav.mahajan

Mathew26 said:


> Dear members,
> 
> Hi have received the invitation for 189 sub class on 17th dec.(60 points, EOI submitted on 13th Nov). I started filling the application, but not submitted or paid the fees.However did not get an option to upload the documents. Please let me know in which steps we need to upload the document. Waiting for seniors reply....



Documents will be asked to upload after submitting the application... then a person can upload the docs.....

Pay the visa fee... then it will take to docs page.... and after that every time one will login.. it will take the person to doc upload and application status....


----------



## Mathew26

Thanks Mahajan for quick response.


----------



## sree4vit

Hello,

I'm a newbie to this forum and my application(189) is pending for processing with ACS, Is there any time limit to apply an EOI after getting the positive results from ACS?


----------



## Mathew26

Hi,
I have claimed 5 points for my wife while submitting EOI. I got invitation on 17th dec for 189 subclass(60 points EOI submitted on 13th Nov). WHat are the documents needs to submit for the spouse, and another query is that both myself and my wife should be assessed with same code? what does this mean exactly? Anyone have any idea? Is that if I am assessed with Software Engineer, she also should be software engineer or she can be a software tester?
Kindly reply..


----------



## Manju

spin123 said:


> Congratulations. I'm hearing a Victoria approval after a long time.



Hi,

What are the docs that CO will ask for verification ?

Please guide 

Regards
Manju


----------



## spin123

Manju said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are the docs that CO will ask for verification ?
> 
> Please guide
> 
> Regards
> Manju


Check the below link for the list of documents,

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-granted-189-visa-11th-oct-4.html#post927116


----------



## prabhatsinha

*eoi*

hello all,

I am Prabhat and hail from Pune. I am planning to migrate to Australia. I have got my skill assessment done for my ten years of experience as Engineering Manager. However, my skill was assessed for only 04 years, through which I am scoring 60 points.

However, while filing the EOI on 14 Dec 12 , I went ahead with 10 years of experience which got me 70 points and also the invitation on 17 Dec 12.

Now, I am in a dilemma. Whether I should go ahead with visa application or not. I am afraid that DIAC might not consider my 10 years of experience as the skill assessment team has assessed me for only 04 years.

Please suggest me what should I possibly do in this situation. What should be the course of action now.

Regards


----------



## superm

spin123 said:


> Congratulations. I'm hearing a Victoria approval after a long time.


hi spin.. what was last interaction/doc load date from your side to CO?
was it pcc? thats 28th nov - any idea whats taking that long?
Best of luck!


----------



## spin123

superm said:


> hi spin.. what was last interaction/doc load date from your side to CO?
> was it pcc? thats 28th nov - any idea whats taking that long?
> Best of luck!



the last interaction date was 02nd December. I sent the docs CO requested. since then no update for me even in the online page.

No idea what's taking them long coz i have seen people in the forum getting grants who lodged after me. anyhow i'm not in great deal of hurry. also these days it's the holiday season so most of the people are on annual leave(including me  ). So i thought of giving them some more time before requesting an update.

Many thanks for your wishes. Wish you a speedy grant as well.


----------



## zamil525

Dear Members,

I am now in the process to submit an EOI. Pls. clarify me if I am wrong in the following points- 1. In the Education section of EOI the first question is "Does the client meet the AUS education requirements"? I guess if ACS gives me +ve result I will choose YES. (Pls. correct me if I am wrong)

2. Second is "Has the client studied "


----------



## superm

spin123 said:


> the last interaction date was 02nd December. I sent the docs CO requested. since then no update for me even in the online page.
> 
> No idea what's taking them long coz i have seen people in the forum getting grants who lodged after me. anyhow i'm not in great deal of hurry. also these days it's the holiday season so most of the people are on annual leave(including me  ). So i thought of giving them some more time before requesting an update.
> 
> Many thanks for your wishes. Wish you a speedy grant as well.


Thanks.. yeah 'happy holidays'! Should cut them some slack as well


----------



## AnneChristina

prabhatsinha said:


> hello all,
> 
> I am Prabhat and hail from Pune. I am planning to migrate to Australia. I have got my skill assessment done for my ten years of experience as Engineering Manager. However, my skill was assessed for only 04 years, through which I am scoring 60 points.
> 
> However, while filing the EOI on 14 Dec 12 , I went ahead with 10 years of experience which got me 70 points and also the invitation on 17 Dec 12.
> 
> Now, I am in a dilemma. Whether I should go ahead with visa application or not. I am afraid that DIAC might not consider my 10 years of experience as the skill assessment team has assessed me for only 04 years.
> 
> Please suggest me what should I possibly do in this situation. What should be the course of action now.
> 
> Regards


If you only got 4 years assessed positively, chances are DIAC won't acknowledge your work experience, in which case you will have over-claimed points and your visa will certainly be rejected.
The best thing to do is lodge a new EoI with only 4 years of experience (e.g. check "no" when it asks whether the experience is related for the other 6 years) and wait to be invited again. Otherwise you face the high risk of loosing $3,000.
P.S. If you lodge a new EoI you should ideally withdraw the old EoI once it is unfrozen, so that other people can get that invitation.


----------



## asahni

Hi all, 

I have got invite for 189 yesterday and made the payment .

But now i realized that I still have to get IPC ( where i have to submit my passport) and i am going to india on 30th december.
1. Do you reckon i will be assigned co by then? What are my options in this case..
2. Since i have already paid my DIAC Fees, am I on bridging visa b now? Or it will come into effect when Co is assigned?

Please advice


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Hi Everyone,

I would to know what should I ask from my agent to confirm that they have lodge my visa application? Is there an application ID/Number? Will I be able to verify it online?

Please help.

Thanks,
Jayp


----------



## melbourne2012

we submitted our application on 25 November and since then our status is "In progress". Today i checked my status, it changed to "Application lodged". Does it mean there are some progress in my application or it is changed every time we lodge in the system. thanks


----------



## nav.mahajan

asahni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have got invite for 189 yesterday and made the payment .
> 
> But now i realized that I still have to get IPC ( where i have to submit my passport) and i am going to india on 30th december.
> 1. Do you reckon i will be assigned co by then? What are my options in this case..
> 2. Since i have already paid my DIAC Fees, am I on bridging visa b now? Or it will come into effect when Co is assigned?
> 
> Please advice


You can get Pcc from India even... When u r here... You have to go to passport office near by your place and get it from there...

About 2nd bridging visa is issued before co allocation in most of the cases... I hope it will be issued in few days tym...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## nav.mahajan

melbourne2012 said:


> we submitted our application on 25 November and since then our status is "In progress". Today i checked my status, it changed to "Application lodged". Does it mean there are some progress in my application or it is changed every time we lodge in the system. thanks


It doesn't change on every login.... From in progress... Mostly it changes to finalized... After co verifies each n every doc.... First status is application received.... 

Did see this status for me in evisa.... You r checking this in evisa portal right?????

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## melbourne2012

i used this https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login to check my application status


----------



## nav.mahajan

melbourne2012 said:


> i used this https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login to check my application status


I would say wait for some tym... This system is messy... N they r cleaning it every now n then.... 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## melbourne2012

nav.mahajan said:


> I would say wait for some tym... This system is messy... N they r cleaning it every now n then....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


thanks
can you check your 189 application status in evisa portal. I can't. are you using the same url https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


----------



## ils2_fly

zamil525 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I am now in the process to submit an EOI. Pls. clarify me if I am wrong in the following points- 1. In the Education section of EOI the first question is "Does the client meet the AUS education requirements"? I guess if ACS gives me +ve result I will choose YES. (Pls. correct me if I am wrong)
> 
> 2. Second is "Has the client studied "


Q.1 related to some one studied in Australia. If u didnt, then select NO. 

Q.2 is not clear. May be related to Q.1


There is a section where u have to write about assessment.


----------



## comwiz_y2k

How do you get the TRN? Can I ask this info from my agent?


----------



## melbourne2012

comwiz_y2k said:


> How do you get the TRN? Can I ask this info from my agent?


you get it when you submitted EOI. I am not sure if the agent share this info. Maybe other members can advise on this.


----------



## comwiz_y2k

melbourne2012 said:


> you get it when you submitted EOI. I am not sure if the agent share this info. Maybe other members can advise on this.


I am already invited thru skillselect. How can I find the TRN? Is it the username which I used to login?


----------



## getsetgo

comwiz_y2k said:


> I am already invited thru skillselect. How can I find the TRN? Is it the username which I used to login?


you get the trn in ur mail when u lodge visa..
also it is the username you use to login to evisa


----------



## comwiz_y2k

getsetgo said:


> you get the trn in ur mail when u lodge visa..
> also it is the username you use to login to evisa


So I get TRN, after lodging the visa and not after submitting EoI. The TRN will be sent to email address which I used in Skillselect? Or you can specify different email address upon lodging visa. Pls confirm.


----------



## nav.mahajan

comwiz_y2k said:


> So I get TRN, after lodging the visa and not after submitting EoI. The TRN will be sent to email address which I used in Skillselect? Or you can specify different email address upon lodging visa. Pls confirm.


I'm not sure whether they ask for email id in visa.... but if there is option then definitely can give other email id if you want....


----------



## Jit

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum, like to brief you about our case.
Me n my finance applied for visa 189, fortunately got an invetation on 17 dec 2012.
she is a primary applicant n I as a dependent.Our marriage date is 1/1/2013.
So my question is shall we apply for visa now or wait till 1st jan 2013.
We want to finished this process & move to AU ASAP.

Please furnish your valuable advice.

Cheers 
Jit


----------



## nav.mahajan

Jit said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum, like to brief you about our case.
> Me n my finance applied for visa 189, fortunately got an invetation on 17 dec 2012.
> she is a primary applicant n I as a dependent.Our marriage date is 1/1/2013.
> So my question is shall we apply for visa now or wait till 1st jan 2013.
> We want to finished this process & move to AU ASAP.
> 
> Please furnish your valuable advice.
> 
> Cheers
> Jit


It's better to wait till marriage.... and apply after marriage only... 

other way is you can apply before marriage even and can give change of circumstances form to CO or before Co allocation...


----------



## Jit

Hi mahajan,
Thanks for your reply.

I am also thinking to apply after marriage but if I apply before marriage I can utilize gap of 10 days.
I did't understand the last line can you please explain one more time.
If I apply now n CO get allocate before marriage then what ?

Sorry to become so difficult.

Cheers 
Jit


----------



## Omer316

Hi Guys,

I have a quick question. I have just been assigned a case officer to 189 independent visa application. The officer has requested for some additional documents which includes a resume and supporting documents for the Australian and overseas employment and employment history. Now in my EOI and visa application i have not claimed any points for employment and where they ask you for the last 10 year employment I have mentioned my job history but I have also said 'NO' to where they ask you if its in the related occupation. 

So i clearly did not get any points for this but am a bit confused as to why they would ask for all the supporting docs. I reckon its a mistake but if anyone could clarify then that would be a great help. thanks in advance


----------



## omapte

one q? on EOI and points claim.

While applying for EOI (subclass 190) i have claimed 5 points for state nomination, which I havent got as yet.So Should I remove those 5 point from the EOI..? I still have reqd point to lodge EOI.

Please any one can put some light on this..?


----------



## nav.mahajan

Jit said:


> Hi mahajan,
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I am also thinking to apply after marriage but if I apply before marriage I can utilize gap of 10 days.
> I did't understand the last line can you please explain one more time.
> If I apply now n CO get allocate before marriage then what ?
> 
> Sorry to become so difficult.
> 
> Cheers
> Jit


that would be fantasizing.... No chances of CO before jan 2nd week.... if you will lodge visa now... as from next weeks... most of the CO's are not holiday for Xmas and new year... 

Even if Co is assigned then even you can delay the docs you have to provide to CO... and Officially CO will give 28 days to send docs.... so you have all the time in world....


----------



## zamil525

Dear members, 

Just submitted my EOI this morning. But I can not see my date of effect time and date, all I can see in the webpage is my date of submission which is 18-Dec-12. But i know there should be a time and date which is called 'date of effect', Surely I am missing something. 

Can anyone pls. assist where to look at?


----------



## subhadipbose

Hello Friends and Seniors !!

I have a question for Indian applicants who applied for Visa.
Please let me know what do we need to select for the following question :

National identity documents
1. Does this applicant have national identity documents? 

If YES then what are national identity docs for us ??


----------



## zahidss

*Got Invited 16 NOV*

Hi,
This is my first post in this Forum. Here is my Details for 189 Visa
DIAC Select my application on 16th Nov but they didnt send me the email. Luckly yesterday on 17th i opened my EOI from Skillselect website and Shocked that i got the invitation on 16th Nov but i didnt know. now i have one month left to file the Visa application. My suggestion for all those people who's waiting for the Invitation that dont relay on Email check the EOI after Every Invitation round.

Preparing papers for submitting the Visa File

ACS: 01-Sept-12 (Computer System & Network Engineer 263111 ): Points: 60 : EOI: 18-Sept : Invited: 16-Nov (Subclass 189) : Visa Lodge:


----------



## Mathew26

Hi ,

Please let me know whether we need to upload the ACS document while lodging application?
Also any idea what is the total size limit which we can upload . I saw the reference as one file can be maximum of 5 MB.


----------



## thumbsup

Hello friends,

I have one query. While applying for Visa Birth Certificate is required. But I don't have a Birth Certificate. Is there any other document in place of that or would an affidavit will be accepted? 

We generally use 10th Standard Certificate or Passport as age proof.

Thanks


----------



## thumbsup

Omer316 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a quick question. I have just been assigned a case officer to 189 independent visa application. The officer has requested for some additional documents which includes a resume and supporting documents for the Australian and overseas employment and employment history. Now in my EOI and visa application i have not claimed any points for employment and where they ask you for the last 10 year employment I have mentioned my job history but I have also said 'NO' to where they ask you if its in the related occupation.
> 
> So i clearly did not get any points for this but am a bit confused as to why they would ask for all the supporting docs. I reckon its a mistake but if anyone could clarify then that would be a great help. thanks in advance


I am not sure but it looks quite obvious to me that they want to make sure that a person migrating to AU is already employed somewhere and will not be a burden to the economy. It is just a thought and experience people would be able to provide better reasoning.


----------



## Saroj2012

spin123 said:


> Check the below link for the list of documents,
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-granted-189-visa-11th-oct-4.html#post927116



Hi spin123,

Did your case officer asked to submit for payslips and bank statement (both) for entire eight years while asking additional documents or you submitted at initial stage with your application.
Please could you clear.

Thanks
Saroj


----------



## limonic316

thumbsup said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have one query. While applying for Visa Birth Certificate is required. But I don't have a Birth Certificate. Is there any other document in place of that or would an affidavit will be accepted?
> 
> We generally use 10th Standard Certificate or Passport as age proof.
> 
> Thanks


Hi

I used my passport as proof of DOB...no issues. Others on the forum have also used 10th cert as proof. It is accepted.

hth


----------



## Shixmo

*EOI re-submission*

Hello guys

I got invited on 16th Nov and was about to submit the payment and filled out details for the 189 visa invitation when I noticed that in my EOI one of the employment end year period was 2010 instead of 2009. If corrected in the EOI it still doesn't affect claimed points or working experience gained. My ACS shows the correct year 2009 plus all other evidence I have.

Now if I change in my visa application to 2009 I am worried about being rejected due to falsifying information although its a genuine mistake. Do I submit another EOI or wait for the period to expire for the current EOI correct the year and wait for another invitation or will the CO be able to see that its a genuine mistake as the ACS and other prove of work experience show that it doesn't affect the points?

Is one allowed to submit another EOI and ignore the other frozen EOI?
Any advise would be appreciated!

Distressed!


----------



## Shixmo

Can i use the form 1023 to correct this mistake or the form purpose doesnt apply here?



Shixmo said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I got invited on 16th Nov and was about to submit the payment and filled out details for the 189 visa invitation when I noticed that in my EOI one of the employment end year period was 2010 instead of 2009. If corrected in the EOI it still doesn't affect claimed points or working experience gained. My ACS shows the correct year 2009 plus all other evidence I have.
> 
> Now if I change in my visa application to 2009 I am worried about being rejected due to falsifying information although its a genuine mistake. Do I submit another EOI or wait for the period to expire for the current EOI correct the year and wait for another invitation or will the CO be able to see that its a genuine mistake as the ACS and other prove of work experience show that it doesn't affect the points?
> 
> Is one allowed to submit another EOI and ignore the other frozen EOI?
> Any advise would be appreciated!
> 
> Distressed!


----------



## zamil525

ils2_fly said:


> Q.1 related to some one studied in Australia. If u didnt, then select NO.
> 
> Q.2 is not clear. May be related to Q.1
> 
> 
> There is a section where u have to write about assessment.


Thnx mate.. Second question wasn't posted fully. But I am clear now. Again another query, I can found my submission date(18-Dec-12) as "Date Of Effect", but can not get the time there. But I know DIAC consider both date and time in "Date of Effect". So any idea where to look for the time in "Date of Effect" ?


----------



## Mathew26

Dear Senior expat,

Please let me know whether we need to upload the attested ACS document and skill select invitation file while lodging application?
Also any idea what is the total size limit which we can upload . I saw the reference as one file can be maximum of 5 MB. 

Waiting for your reply....


----------



## thumbsup

limonic316 said:


> Hi
> 
> I used my passport as proof of DOB...no issues. Others on the forum have also used 10th cert as proof. It is accepted.
> 
> hth


Thanks a lot limonic316. 

Just another question surrounding this. Do they give option for attaching any birth certificate while filing the application or we can just attach the 10th Cert or passport as a proof of DOB. Apologies if that confuses you but I haven't seen the visa lodgement form yet, though ACS certainly gives option for attaching passport / CV as DOB proof.

Many thanks for your response.


----------



## bangsree

*Update from NSW for SS*

Hi All,

I spoke with NSW an hour back, they said currently the processing time is increased.. it is 8 to 10 Weeks for SS invitations.. more than 6 weeks I have applied... Only by Jan end I might receive an update... Believe waiting time drastically increased because of change in IELTS requirement (from 7 to 6).


----------



## Jit

nav.mahajan said:


> that would be fantasizing.... No chances of CO before jan 2nd week.... if you will lodge visa now... as from next weeks... most of the CO's are not holiday for Xmas and new year...
> 
> Even if Co is assigned then even you can delay the docs you have to provide to CO... and Officially CO will give 28 days to send docs.... so you have all the time in world....


Thank you Mahajan !!!😃

God bless you !


----------



## thumbsup

Saroj2012 said:


> Hi spin123,
> 
> Did your case officer asked to submit for payslips and bank statement (both) for entire eight years while asking additional documents or you submitted at initial stage with your application.
> Please could you clear.
> 
> Thanks
> Saroj



spin123 or Any one who can answer this.

Similar to the Saroj's question - for an employment, if we have an earning statement for a period of employment (ofcourse from employer) stating the earnings during my stay in an organization but not the individual monthly salary statement, will it work? The earning statement shows the earnings per month having all the components which a salary slip has.

Also especially for Australian employment, if I have the earning statement (as above) + Pay G summary + bank statement - should it be okay to claim points?

Thanks.


----------



## Mathew26

Dear Senior expat,

Please let me know whether we need to upload the attested ACS document and skill select invitation file while lodging application?
Also any idea what is the total size limit which we can upload . I saw the reference as one file can be maximum of 5 MB.

Also I am not able to upload the section for uploading my wife's document. I have claimed 5 points for my wife. I can see her name in one section, however no option to upload her employment , education and IELTS result. Can Anyone help who has already lodged visa...........

Waiting for your reply....


----------



## spin123

Saroj2012 said:


> Hi spin123,
> 
> Did your case officer asked to submit for payslips and bank statement (both) for entire eight years while asking additional documents or you submitted at initial stage with your application.
> Please could you clear.
> 
> Thanks
> Saroj


Hi Saroj,

I submitted payslips, bank statements, tax document and reference letter initial stage itself. But CO requested them again.

2 Pay slips per year would suffice. Also in the bank statement highlight the salary component.

It's always good to submit the above mentioned documents if you have them in hand. Since I provided all the documents they requested , as far as i know they haven't done any reference checks with my employers.


----------



## omapte

bangsree said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I spoke with NSW an hour back, they said currently the processing time is increased.. it is 8 to 10 Weeks for SS invitations.. more than 6 weeks I have applied... Only by Jan end I might receive an update... Believe waiting time drastically increased because of change in IELTS requirement (from 7 to 6).


Thanks for this update..
I think u hv applied some time in Nov fiirst week. My documents reached them on 15 Nov. So 8-10 weeks is Jan end. hummm ..

189's are happening faster than this..

cheers


----------



## spin123

thumbsup said:


> spin123 or Any one who can answer this.
> 
> Similar to the Saroj's question - for an employment, if we have an earning statement for a period of employment (ofcourse from employer) stating the earnings during my stay in an organization but not the individual monthly salary statement, will it work? The earning statement shows the earnings per month having all the components which a salary slip has.
> 
> Also especially for Australian employment, if I have the earning statement (as above) + Pay G summary + bank statement - should it be okay to claim points?
> 
> Thanks.


Earning statement should be sufficient. Just highlight the salary component in it and do the same in the bank statement as well. so that it would be clear.


----------



## samy25

Dear all
please guide that if i get my ACS assessment as Business analyst then can i use it for Chief information officer ..As both occupations are not having much difference...???


----------



## devandroid

Hi friends!
Joined the EOI submitted club just yesterday.... I claim 60 points, any idea on waiting time for getting invited for EOIs with 60 ponts???


----------



## spin123

samy25 said:


> Dear all
> please guide that if i get my ACS assessment as Business analyst then can i use it for Chief information officer ..As both occupations are not having much difference...???


Unfortunately NO.


----------



## spin123

devandroid said:


> Hi friends!
> Joined the EOI submitted club just yesterday.... I claim 60 points, any idea on waiting time for getting invited for EOIs with 60 ponts???


Welcome to the club machan.

Hopefully you would get an invite on 17th(provided they have a invitation round).

Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## subhadipbose

Guys I am planning to apply for the visa under 190 category where i claimed 5 poitns for spouse skills.
Please let me know whether I will have to upload the Payslips and IT Returns (Form 16) and bank statement for her as well ??


----------



## nav.mahajan

subhadipbose said:


> Guys I am planning to apply for the visa under 190 category where i claimed 5 poitns for spouse skills.
> Please let me know whether I will have to upload the Payslips and IT Returns (Form 16) and bank statement for her as well ??


Yup you have to upload every doc.. education.. payslip... for the spouse work ex... as you are claiming points for the spouse too...


----------



## Stigmatic

Hi,

Will DIAC be conducting their next round of invites in January (7th or 21st) or They will delay there process due to Christmas and New Year ?


When is the next round or invites expected ?


----------



## Jit

Hi All,

Small doubt, I am dependent applicant planning to take letter from my MBA college that course was in English.
Just want to know, do I have to take this letter from my both college i.e BE & MBA ?

Cheers 
Jit


----------



## VVV

devandroid said:


> Hi friends!
> Joined the EOI submitted club just yesterday.... I claim 60 points, any idea on waiting time for getting invited for EOIs with 60 ponts???


You should most likely get it in the next round


----------



## subhadipbose

Jit said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Small doubt, I am dependent applicant planning to take letter from my MBA college that course was in English.
> Just want to know, do I have to take this letter from my both college i.e BE & MBA ?
> 
> Cheers
> Jit


Hey Jit,

If you are an individual applicant then why do you bother to take such a letter ??
Bcoz eitherways you have to appear for IELTS and show that score for scoring poitns under language eligibility and that is the only acceptable document for the primary applicant.


----------



## subhadipbose

nav.mahajan said:


> Yup you have to upload every doc.. education.. payslip... for the spouse work ex... as you are claiming points for the spouse too...


Thanks nav.mahajan

One more suggestion....i got the invite and my spouse PCC is done as well. I had applied for my PCC on 8th Oct and have not got it yet. Do you think i should apply the visa and then later upload both the PCC together once the CO asks for it or just upload my spouse's PCC and wait for mine ??


----------



## nav.mahajan

subhadipbose said:


> Thanks nav.mahajan
> 
> One more suggestion....i got the invite and my spouse PCC is done as well. I had applied for my PCC on 8th Oct and have not got it yet. Do you think i should apply the visa and then later upload both the PCC together once the CO asks for it or just upload my spouse's PCC and wait for mine ??


It's always good upload what you with you.... n wait for the doc to come.... which you don;t have...... CO can have a look on those docs.... :juggle:


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Hi guys,

For those who already got an invitation. Since I have an agent, I would like to know what will happen in skillselect if you click the "Apply Visa" button? Because my agent has already submitted the visa application and she gave me a TRN (which I can't verify if valid). Will it remain "Apply Visa" button once you already applied for visa? Please share your experience. Thanks!


----------



## superm

comwiz_y2k said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> For those who already got an invitation. Since I have an agent, I would like to know what will happen in skillselect if you click the "Apply Visa" button? Because my agent has already submitted the visa application and she gave me a TRN (which I can't verify if valid). Will it remain "Apply Visa" button once you already applied for visa? Please share your experience. Thanks!


yup- these days, there's a an ongoing tech fault which make the "apply visa" button stay even after lodging the visa.
if you have trn number - most probably he has lodged visa as it is generated only after visa account is created. Ask him your password as well - can you ?
If yes then you can login to see your application's current state at this link:
Link: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## antonyvkj

superm said:


> yup- these days, there's a an ongoing tech fault which make the "apply visa" button stay even after lodging the visa.
> if you have trn number - most probably he has lodged visa as it is generated only after visa account is created. Ask him your password as well - can you ?
> If yes then you can login to see your application's current state at this link:
> Link: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


In my case, my agent applied and I can access my Application with the TRN and with the gvn password. Couple of days back my Eoi expired. And on 17 i got new invitation to apply. But my visa is already applied though...very strange...i guess it also due to the tech issues...


----------



## Jit

subhadipbose said:


> Hey Jit,
> 
> If you are an individual applicant then why do you bother to take such a letter ??
> Bcoz eitherways you have to appear for IELTS and show that score for scoring poitns under language eligibility and that is the only acceptable document for the primary applicant.


Hi 

My wife is primary applicant n I as a dependent.

Completed BE + MBA (2yrs full time)

Do I have to take letter from both college or only MBA one is fine?

Thank you in advance.

Cheers 
Jit


----------



## superm

Jit said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife is primary applicant n I as a dependent.
> 
> Completed BE + MBA (2yrs full time)
> 
> Do I have to take letter from both college or only MBA one is fine?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Cheers
> Jit


Generally one college is fine. And if you get it from University that would be better.
But it does not harm to get it from both places - only makes the case stronger!


----------



## Jit

superm said:


> Generally one college is fine. And if you get it from University that would be better.
> But it does not harm to get it from both places - only makes the case stronger!


Thank you for quick reply!!😃

Cheers
Jit


----------



## superm

Jit said:


> Thank you for quick reply!!😃
> 
> Cheers
> Jit


your welcome.. Also please create your signature with your timeline - helps other and you both.


----------



## superm

antonyvkj said:


> In my case, my agent applied and I can access my Application with the TRN and with the gvn password. Couple of days back my Eoi expired. And on 17 i got new invitation to apply. But my visa is already applied though...very strange...i guess it also due to the tech issues...


yup.. bad fault - you got invited again - that would have blocked some genuine person's invite as count is limited. They should have fixed this by now. Not good!
And like you there may be many others, who got repeated invite. May be that's the reason that this time very few 60 pointers got invited.

Well-hope they fix the issue before next round for benefit of all..


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> yup.. bad fault - you got invited again - that would have blocked some genuine person's invite as count is limited. They should have fixed this by now. Not good!
> And like you there may be many others, who got repeated invite. May be that's the reason that this time very few 60 pointers got invited.
> 
> Well-hope they fix the issue before next round for benefit of all..


Can it be brought to the notice of DIAC in a formal and polite way with evidence by some people who have got such repeated invites informing about the cause and effect of this problem, which can make the DIAC feel its a serious issue and to be addressed quickly.


Cheers


----------



## bangsree

*Yahoo... Got Invitation...!!*

Friends,

Am happy to share the info that I got invitation from NSW today.. I didn't get any mail by my EOI is updated with the invitation details... 

I have 60 days to file for VISA.. need to kick start next process..

Thanks all for your valuable suggestions...!!!


----------



## ils2_fly

bangsree said:


> Friends,
> 
> Am happy to share the info that I got invitation from NSW today.. I didn't get any mail by my EOI is updated with the invitation details...
> 
> I have 60 days to file for VISA.. need to kick start next process..
> 
> Thanks all for your valuable suggestions...!!!


Great news!!!
Congratulations and best wishes for ur next steps!!!


----------



## Cartisol

bangsree said:


> Friends,
> 
> Am happy to share the info that I got invitation from NSW today.. I didn't get any mail by my EOI is updated with the invitation details...
> 
> I have 60 days to file for VISA.. need to kick start next process..
> 
> Thanks all for your valuable suggestions...!!!


Many congratulations buddy  Happy for you 

Yeup you need to kick start all processes now without delay 

Best wishes and prayers for you to complete all these successfully and get grant 

Cheers


----------



## superm

bangsree said:


> Friends,
> 
> Am happy to share the info that I got invitation from NSW today.. I didn't get any mail by my EOI is updated with the invitation details...
> 
> I have 60 days to file for VISA.. need to kick start next process..
> 
> Thanks all for your valuable suggestions...!!!


Hey goot to know. Congrats.
Best of luck with your "kick"ing the next process


----------



## subhadipbose

Hello Expats,

I have started filling in the visa application form and need help with the following questions :

Non-migrating dependent family members
1. Does the applicant have any dependent family members not traveling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
*Note :*My parents does not have their passport.

Previous Countries of Residence
2. Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence ?
*Note :* I had visited to Canada and US a couple of times and the tenure was 3 month, 3 month and 1 month respectively.
Should i answer YES to this question and fill in all these details ??


----------



## Stigmatic

Hi,

Can we some how check the Ceiling for various occupational list for Skill migration. 

I want to check, how much invites are available for my skill set.


----------



## ils2_fly

Stigmatic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can we some how check the Ceiling for various occupational list for Skill migration.
> 
> I want to check, how much invites are available for my skill set.


Go to skillselect web site. you will find the occupation ceiling under the report tab.


----------



## Stigmatic

Thanks Buddy !!!


----------



## zare1356

Hi,

My Spouse has got her IELTS on 03 December 2011 and the overall is above 4.5.
Is it acceptable by the case officer as Functional Language requirement?( because on the Lodge time it is more than one year of issue date)

I saw the 3 years period for main applicant's IELTS but I can't find any info for dependents IELTS expire date. 

Please help.


----------



## jame13

Dear members,

I am new to this forum. I have 55 points(6.5 yrs experience and age less than 32, matser degree-full time. IELTS 6 each module-no point) a. My wife also has IELTS six each and she has less than 5 years experience. I am planning to claim my wife's point as well, so I can get 60 points and eligible for Apply EOI. Please let me know what is the conditions to claim parter's point. She is test analyst and I am software engineer.
Is it mandatory, both of us should be assessed with the same code?

Please reply....


----------



## Basharbd

*489 family sponsored SOL-2*

Dear Members:

Has anyone got invitation under visa subclass *489 family sponsored* (occupation is under *SOL-2) *?

I have been waiting since 24 September for invitation. 

My agent just told me that I have no chance to get that as *my occupation is under SOL-2 & I applied 489 family sponsored subclass*.

Kindly *let me know if anyone in this forum has any idea* about this specific case.

I am frustrated like anything.

Regards,
Bashar


----------



## brahmgupta

jame13 said:


> Dear members,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have 55 points(6.5 yrs experience and age less than 32, matser degree-full time. IELTS 6 each module-no point) a. My wife also has IELTS six each and she has less than 5 years experience. I am planning to claim my wife's point as well, so I can get 60 points and eligible for Apply EOI. Please let me know what is the conditions to claim parter's point. She is test analyst and I am software engineer.
> Is it mandatory, both of us should be assessed with the same code?
> 
> Please reply....


To claim for your partner's point, you need to get her Skill Accessed. Also, this is not mandatory that you both share same code but both codes has to be in SOL.


----------



## jame13

Thanks Gupta. My code is 261313. SOL means, her code also should start with 2613?


----------



## nav.mahajan

jame13 said:


> Thanks Gupta. My code is 261313. SOL means, her code also should start with 2613?


There are 2 lists for the occupations called SOL.... one is SOL1 other is SOL2....


----------



## sim_bangalore

Basharbd said:


> Dear Members:
> 
> Has anyone got invitation under visa subclass *489 family sponsored* (occupation is under *SOL-2) *?
> 
> I have been waiting since 24 September for invitation.
> 
> My agent just told me that I have no chance to get that as *my occupation is under SOL-2 & I applied 489 family sponsored subclass*.
> 
> Kindly *let me know if anyone in this forum has any idea* about this specific case.
> 
> I am frustrated like anything.
> 
> Regards,
> Bashar


Hi,

My brother is gonna apply for 489 family sponsored visa and his occupation belongs to SOL-2. He has done a good research and came to know that SOL-2 occupations can`t apply for 189 but they can apply for 190 or 489.But the 489 applicants whose occupations are in SOL-1 will be invited first. So looks like it will take little longer for you to get invitation. What is your total points? Also is your Agent MARA Certified?

Regards,
Sim


----------



## Maheshb

Hi,
When we got an invitation and lodge the visa application what will happen to EOI status? should it remain in Invited status or should it change? I have already lodge my Visa but in my EOI page status is invited and Apply Visa button is still there. 
Is it normal?


----------



## thumbsup

*RPL or Normal Assessment ACS*

Hello all, I have a question regarding my ACS application. 

I did my bachelor degree in Electrical Engg which also includes courses like Computer methods in Power systems and advance programming concepts and couple of more subjects based on Information technology. It also includes digital communication subjects (like Digital Signal, analog and digital electronics, power electronics, microprocessors theory + Lab and all).

My questions is - does ACS looks for contents only related to programming and computers or does it also look for communication content as ICT (Information and Communication technology). Also, if some one could suggest if I should go by RPL or General Skill Assessment is just fine for me as ICT minor. Earlier, I was thinking for General but reading some docs again is making me think twice.

Kindly provide inputs.

Thanks.


----------



## spin123

Maheshb said:


> Hi,
> When we got an invitation and lodge the visa application what will happen to EOI status? should it remain in Invited status or should it change? I have already lodge my Visa but in my EOI page status is invited and Apply Visa button is still there.
> Is it normal?


Hi,

Earlier the EOI used to get suspended as you lodge your visa. Now it doesn't seems so. your status is normal. Don't worry about. Hope you got the confirmation about lodging the visa.

Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## Maheshb

spin123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Earlier the EOI used to get suspended as you lodge your visa. Now it doesn't seems so. your status is normal. Don't worry about. Hope you got the confirmation about lodging the visa.
> 
> Good Luck!!!!!


Thanks machan


----------



## AnneChristina

spin123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Earlier the EOI used to get suspended as you lodge your visa. Now it doesn't seems so. your status is normal. Don't worry about. Hope you got the confirmation about lodging the visa.
> 
> Good Luck!!!!!


This is such a screw up. Basically people who already got invited but are still being processed might get a second invitation while people who are waiting to be invited miss out. I really hope DIAC fixes this issue soon!


----------



## Rekha Raman

Hi All,

I got my GOLDEN MAIL on 18th Dec !!!!!!!

:cheer2:YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :cheer2::dance:

my CO is true :santa: for me and has given me the Best christmas :xmasunwrap:


here is my BIG jouney in short :

>> Ils 1st attempt Aug 2011 (lost it by .5 in one of the modules ) 

>> Sept 2011 ACS - rejected due to academic and role mismatch for ICT BA 261111 

>> Jan 2012 ACS review submitted - CO suggested go for RPL :ballchain:

>> RPL approved for ICT BA 261111 Mar 2012 

>> Ils attempts 3 more times Apr, May, Jun lost all three times in writting with .5 margin. :frusty:

>> Submitted EOI 1st Jul and WA SS on 15th Jul 2012 

>> WA SS approved and invited for 190 in Aug 12 

>> Visa submitted 10th Sept. 

>> CO assigned 26th Sept.. Med & PCC last of Sept 

>> Meds referred on 5th Oct.. :boxing:

>>>>>> VISA GRANT 18 Dec lane::cheer2:

A special thanks :humble: to my friends ALAN,COOLSNAKE, SHOGAKUET, JERIN,LIFESGOOD,ARAVIND, MILLENIUM BUG.. last but not list CHIN2 :humble:

TRUST ME WITHOUT EACH ONE OF YOUR HELP AND SUPPORT THIS WAS NOT POSSIBLE 

Guys reason for giving zist of my entire journey is to boost up will of the guyz whose process is stuck in different stages and are frustrated .. keep faith u will all make it GRAND !!!

Thanks to all once again.. See I am good at writting but dont know why I never got thru writting module ound:

ALL THE BEST !!

Rekha


----------



## tshanmuganathan

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my GOLDEN MAIL on 18th Dec !!!!!!!
> 
> :cheer2:YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :cheer2::dance:
> 
> my CO is true :santa: for me and has given me the Best christmas :xmasunwrap:
> 
> 
> here is my BIG jouney in short :
> 
> >> Ils 1st attempt Aug 2011 (lost it by .5 in one of the modules )
> 
> >> Sept 2011 ACS - rejected due to academic and role mismatch for ICT BA 261111
> 
> >> Jan 2012 ACS review submitted - CO suggested go for RPL :ballchain:
> 
> >> RPL approved for ICT BA 261111 Mar 2012
> 
> >> Ils attempts 3 more times Apr, May, Jun lost all three times in writting with .5 margin. :frusty:
> 
> >> Submitted EOI 1st Jul and WA SS on 15th Jul 2012
> 
> >> WA SS approved and invited for 190 in Aug 12
> 
> >> Visa submitted 10th Sept.
> 
> >> CO assigned 26th Sept.. Med & PCC last of Sept
> 
> >> Meds referred on 5th Oct.. :boxing:
> 
> >>>>>> VISA GRANT 18 Dec lane::cheer2:
> 
> A special thanks :humble: to my friends ALAN,COOLSNAKE, SHOGAKUET, JERIN,LIFESGOOD,ARAVIND, MILLENIUM BUG.. last but not list CHIN2 :humble:
> 
> TRUST ME WITHOUT EACH ONE OF YOUR HELP AND SUPPORT THIS WAS NOT POSSIBLE
> 
> Guys reason for giving zist of my entire journey is to boost up will of the guyz whose process is stuck in different stages and are frustrated .. keep faith u will all make it GRAND !!!
> 
> Thanks to all once again.. See I am good at writting but dont know why I never got thru writting module ound:
> 
> ALL THE BEST !!
> 
> Rekha







ENJOY and the best for your Travel !


----------



## spin123

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my GOLDEN MAIL on 18th Dec !!!!!!!
> 
> :cheer2:YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :cheer2::dance:
> 
> my CO is true :santa: for me and has given me the Best christmas :xmasunwrap:
> 
> 
> here is my BIG jouney in short :
> 
> >> Ils 1st attempt Aug 2011 (lost it by .5 in one of the modules )
> 
> >> Sept 2011 ACS - rejected due to academic and role mismatch for ICT BA 261111
> 
> >> Jan 2012 ACS review submitted - CO suggested go for RPL :ballchain:
> 
> >> RPL approved for ICT BA 261111 Mar 2012
> 
> >> Ils attempts 3 more times Apr, May, Jun lost all three times in writting with .5 margin. :frusty:
> 
> >> Submitted EOI 1st Jul and WA SS on 15th Jul 2012
> 
> >> WA SS approved and invited for 190 in Aug 12
> 
> >> Visa submitted 10th Sept.
> 
> >> CO assigned 26th Sept.. Med & PCC last of Sept
> 
> >> Meds referred on 5th Oct.. :boxing:
> 
> >>>>>> VISA GRANT 18 Dec lane::cheer2:
> 
> A special thanks :humble: to my friends ALAN,COOLSNAKE, SHOGAKUET, JERIN,LIFESGOOD,ARAVIND, MILLENIUM BUG.. last but not list CHIN2 :humble:
> 
> TRUST ME WITHOUT EACH ONE OF YOUR HELP AND SUPPORT THIS WAS NOT POSSIBLE
> 
> Guys reason for giving zist of my entire journey is to boost up will of the guyz whose process is stuck in different stages and are frustrated .. keep faith u will all make it GRAND !!!
> 
> Thanks to all once again.. See I am good at writting but dont know why I never got thru writting module ound:
> 
> ALL THE BEST !!
> 
> Rekha


Awsome Rekha. Congratulations to you. I was wondering where you were all this time.... .

Time to party :clap2::clap2:

All the very best to you.


----------



## superm

:usa2:


Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my GOLDEN MAIL on 18th Dec !!!!!!!
> 
> :cheer2:YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :cheer2::dance:
> 
> my CO is true :santa: for me and has given me the Best christmas :xmasunwrap:
> 
> 
> here is my BIG jouney in short :
> 
> >> Ils 1st attempt Aug 2011 (lost it by .5 in one of the modules )
> 
> >> Sept 2011 ACS - rejected due to academic and role mismatch for ICT BA 261111
> 
> >> Jan 2012 ACS review submitted - CO suggested go for RPL :ballchain:
> 
> >> RPL approved for ICT BA 261111 Mar 2012
> 
> >> Ils attempts 3 more times Apr, May, Jun lost all three times in writting with .5 margin. :frusty:
> 
> >> Submitted EOI 1st Jul and WA SS on 15th Jul 2012
> 
> >> WA SS approved and invited for 190 in Aug 12
> 
> >> Visa submitted 10th Sept.
> 
> >> CO assigned 26th Sept.. Med & PCC last of Sept
> 
> >> Meds referred on 5th Oct.. :boxing:
> 
> >>>>>> VISA GRANT 18 Dec lane::cheer2:
> 
> A special thanks :humble: to my friends ALAN,COOLSNAKE, SHOGAKUET, JERIN,LIFESGOOD,ARAVIND, MILLENIUM BUG.. last but not list CHIN2 :humble:
> 
> TRUST ME WITHOUT EACH ONE OF YOUR HELP AND SUPPORT THIS WAS NOT POSSIBLE
> 
> Guys reason for giving zist of my entire journey is to boost up will of the guyz whose process is stuck in different stages and are frustrated .. keep faith u will all make it GRAND !!!
> 
> Thanks to all once again.. See I am good at writting but dont know why I never got thru writting module ound:
> 
> ALL THE BEST !!
> 
> Rekha


Congrats.... REKHA 
You are a true fighter... RESPECT :usa2:


----------



## superm

Spin Rekha... Any body... Please guide:
I received automated visa Ack today. 
But in the details one thing is off. Under spouse details, it's mentioned:
Country of birth - Not Mentioned. 

Is there a way to update that? and hope to it does not affect the application in any way.


----------



## thumbsup

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my GOLDEN MAIL on 18th Dec !!!!!!!
> 
> :cheer2:YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :cheer2::dance:
> 
> my CO is true :santa: for me and has given me the Best christmas :xmasunwrap:
> 
> 
> here is my BIG jouney in short :
> 
> >> Ils 1st attempt Aug 2011 (lost it by .5 in one of the modules )
> 
> >> Sept 2011 ACS - rejected due to academic and role mismatch for ICT BA 261111
> 
> >> Jan 2012 ACS review submitted - CO suggested go for RPL :ballchain:
> 
> >> RPL approved for ICT BA 261111 Mar 2012
> 
> >> Ils attempts 3 more times Apr, May, Jun lost all three times in writting with .5 margin. :frusty:
> 
> >> Submitted EOI 1st Jul and WA SS on 15th Jul 2012
> 
> >> WA SS approved and invited for 190 in Aug 12
> 
> >> Visa submitted 10th Sept.
> 
> >> CO assigned 26th Sept.. Med & PCC last of Sept
> 
> >> Meds referred on 5th Oct.. :boxing:
> 
> >>>>>> VISA GRANT 18 Dec lane::cheer2:
> 
> A special thanks :humble: to my friends ALAN,COOLSNAKE, SHOGAKUET, JERIN,LIFESGOOD,ARAVIND, MILLENIUM BUG.. last but not list CHIN2 :humble:
> 
> TRUST ME WITHOUT EACH ONE OF YOUR HELP AND SUPPORT THIS WAS NOT POSSIBLE
> 
> Guys reason for giving zist of my entire journey is to boost up will of the guyz whose process is stuck in different stages and are frustrated .. keep faith u will all make it GRAND !!!
> 
> Thanks to all once again.. See I am good at writting but dont know why I never got thru writting module ound:
> 
> ALL THE BEST !!
> 
> Rekha



Many thanks Rekha for sharing your journey. Really it feels good to see the Grant letter after frustrating time in the beginning. Also, your post boosts morale for all the applicants who are facing the heat of ACS / IELTS issues right now.

best of luck for the future. 

Cheers!


----------



## Stigmatic

When is DIAC going for next round of invites ???

As year is coming up, will they send invite in January ?

Anybody have any idea about this ??


----------



## vintagebunnie

*EOI submitted*

Hi fellows,

I am new here... just submitted my EOI for 189 with 60 points (2611 System Analyst).

Anyone knows if this is good enough to get an invitation? Or shall I try to improve my score (by re-taking IELTS test or doing a NAATI test)?

Many thanks, and wish everyone good luck!


----------



## nav.mahajan

superm said:


> Spin Rekha... Any body... Please guide:
> I received automated visa Ack today.
> But in the details one thing is off. Under spouse details, it's mentioned:
> Country of birth - Not Mentioned.
> 
> Is there a way to update that? and hope to it does not affect the application in any way.


Don't worry.... there are glitches in the DIAS system.... so don't worry... It will be fixed later one..... :ranger:


----------



## nav.mahajan

vintagebunnie said:


> Hi fellows,
> 
> I am new here... just submitted my EOI for 189 with 60 points (2611 System Analyst).
> 
> Anyone knows if this is good enough to get an invitation? Or shall I try to improve my score (by re-taking IELTS test or doing a NAATI test)?
> 
> Many thanks, and wish everyone good luck!


Hope fully you will get invite in next round of invitations in Jan.... Do closely watch the occupation ceiling for your Code..... :juggle:


----------



## vintagebunnie

nav.mahajan said:


> Don't worry.... there are glitches in the DIAS system.... so don't worry... It will be fixed later one..... :ranger:


Thanks Nav!

By 28th Nov 966 out of 1800 invitations had been sent in my occupation.

But I realised there are many international students graduating in Australia atm, and the 885 visa wont be available from next year... so i was wondering if there will be a lot more people submitting EOI


----------



## nav.mahajan

vintagebunnie said:


> Thanks Nav!
> 
> By 28th Nov 966 out of 1800 invitations had been sent in my occupation.
> 
> But I realised there are many international students graduating in Australia atm, and the 885 visa wont be available from next year... so i was wondering if there will be a lot more people submitting EOI


Next year????? there is a lot time in that.... n moreover, your EOI lodged time will be taken into consideration.... when points r same.... So you have an edge.....


----------



## computer153

Applied on: 11/11/2012
ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
Succesful assessment: 20/12/2012

guys need help, which visa i shall apply for in skill-set, completed ielts with 7 each band, 3 yrs experience....

subcalss 189:60 points
subclass 190:65 points (5 points from state)
subclass 489:70 points (10 points from my brother)


----------



## fmasaud84

computer153 said:


> Applied on: 11/11/2012
> ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> Succesful assessment: 20/12/2012
> 
> guys need help, which visa i shall apply for in skill-set, completed ielts with 7 each band, 3 yrs experience....
> 
> subcalss 189:60 points
> subclass 190:65 points (5 points from state)
> subclass 489:70 points (10 points from my brother)


189 ofcourse !!


----------



## computer153

Thanks, but if i qualify for all 3 visa classes then why not apply for all 3 of them, whichever i get invitation first from i can apply in that one.....is their any dis-advantage in doing so? please help guys.


----------



## fmasaud84

computer153 said:


> Thanks, but if i qualify for all 3 visa classes then why not apply for all 3 of them, whichever i get invitation first from i can apply in that one.....is their any dis-advantage in doing so? please help guys.


for 189 , you are free to find work and live in any state. 

for other 2 you are bound to live in one place and work there

for example if you are going to SA or WA and there are less jobs related to your field.

it is easy to get an invitation for 189 when you have enough points already rather than applying for SS and other sponsorships


----------



## rkarthik1986

Guys, ive submitted my visa application last week. And I'm planning to travel to onsite for a business trip for one month. Ill be doing my PCC and medicals next week before I go. Is it ok? I have already stayed in the place for 9 months before. So this time it will be another 1 month(so i dont think PCC is required).

But should I inform the CO about this short term trip?


----------



## mohsin_jawed

*489*

Hello guys,

Just a quick question;

For 489, how long a relative must stay in a designated area to sponsor his/her relative? Can a new PR holder after getting accommodated in a designated area sponsor his/her relative right away?

Regards,
Mohsin


----------



## sach_1213

Atlast after such a long harassment from Punjab Police and filling their pockets with lot of Bribe, i am able to recieve my PCC from RPO. A 21 day process to recieve it atlast.

Now Going for Medicals Tommorrow and hope all goes well.


----------



## subhadipbose

sach_1213 said:


> Atlast after such a long harassment from Punjab Police and filling their pockets with lot of Bribe, i am able to recieve my PCC from RPO. A 21 day process to recieve it atlast.
> 
> Now Going for Medicals Tommorrow and hope all goes well.


Can ou please share your experiences about the MED's process in detail once you are through with that........
Best of Luck for the further processing !!!!


----------



## subhadipbose

Friends !!

I have all the original Payslips from all employers in separate pdf files. 
Should i simply merge them in a single file
OR
Print them > sign them > scan them and then Upload them ???

*Same question holds true for my account statements as well.*

None of the advocates are ready to notarize my payslips since it does not have anything called original copy


----------



## subhadipbose

mohsin_jawed said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Just a quick question;
> 
> For 489, how long a relative must stay in a designated area to sponsor his/her relative? Can a new PR holder after getting accommodated in a designated area sponsor his/her relative right away?
> 
> Regards,
> Mohsin


As per the regulations which i'm aware of...the person needs to be a PR holder (irrespective of any duration) to sponsor you....and the sponsored person needs to relocate to the same place where the sponsorer is staying for at least 2 years.


----------



## Arpitwaj

subhadipbose said:


> Friends !!
> 
> I have all the original Payslips from all employers in separate pdf files.
> Should i simply merge them in a single file
> OR
> Print them > sign them > scan them and then Upload them ???
> 
> Same question holds true for my account statements as well.
> 
> None of the advocates are ready to notarize my payslips since it does not have anything called original copy


if u can merge it..its better.You dont need to get payslips notarize.


----------



## subhadipbose

Arpitwaj said:


> if u can merge it..its better.You dont need to get payslips notarize.


Thanks man !!

Does this hold true for the bank statements as well ??


----------



## mohsin_jawed

subhadipbose said:


> As per the regulations which i'm aware of...the person needs to be a PR holder (irrespective of any duration) to sponsor you....and the sponsored person needs to relocate to the same place where the sponsorer is staying for at least 2 years.


Thanks a lot for your kind reply, what about the sponsorer ? Can sponsorer move to another place after sponsoring a relative ?

Regards,
Mohsin


----------



## subhadipbose

mohsin_jawed said:


> Thanks a lot for your kind reply, what about the sponsorer ? Can sponsorer move to another place after sponsoring a relative ?
> 
> Regards,
> Mohsin


Thats tricky...i'm not sure about that man.
But probably yes the person can because he/she has the PR and the person is legally free of any obligations to move around in the country.
But then again there will be an obligation for sponsoring you....i.e. your entire responsibility including stay and expenses (officially) so the inspector might have a different opinion about this.


----------



## Basharbd

*489 family sponsored SOL 2*



sim_bangalore said:


> Hi,
> 
> My brother is gonna apply for 489 family sponsored visa and his occupation belongs to SOL-2. He has done a good research and came to know that SOL-2 occupations can`t apply for 189 but they can apply for 190 or 489.But the 489 applicants whose occupations are in SOL-1 will be invited first. So looks like it will take little longer for you to get invitation. What is your total points? Also is your Agent MARA Certified?
> 
> Regards,
> Sim


Hi Sim:

Thank you for the reply. Yeah, I know the fact that 489 applicants under SOL 1 will get priority. But, I'm confused about my chances to get invitation as my occupation under SOL 2 & there is no information in DIAC website about that. My total points is 65 although it will go down to 60 right after 30 Dec because of my age. My agent is MARA certified. How do you know about my chances to get invitation? or this is just a wild guess ?

Thanks


----------



## Cartisol

sach_1213 said:


> Atlast after such a long harassment from Punjab Police and filling their pockets with lot of Bribe, i am able to recieve my PCC from RPO. A 21 day process to recieve it atlast.
> 
> Now Going for Medicals Tommorrow and hope all goes well.


haha the line *filling their pockets with lot of Bribe* is so true and frustrating. Its unprofessionalism of many !!!!

All the best for your meds buddy


----------



## Cartisol

Arpitwaj said:


> if u can merge it..its better.You dont need to get payslips notarize.


1. Do we need to Sign all the documents like Ref Letters, Payslips, Bank Statements, Birth Cert, Passport copy etc etc whatever we apply or upload in visa processing section 

2. Do we need to get all these notarized ??? But for Ref Letters, already we have a PDF which is made while we apply for ACS (After notarizing)...does all guys upload the same ??? Or a fresh copy without notarization ????


----------



## superm

Cartisol said:


> 1. Do we need to Sign all the documents like Ref Letters, Payslips, Bank Statements, Birth Cert, Passport copy etc etc whatever we apply or upload in visa processing section
> 
> 2. Do we need to get all these notarized ??? But for Ref Letters, already we have a PDF which is made while we apply for ACS (After notarizing)...does all guys upload the same ??? Or a fresh copy without notarization ????


Now you can either do a original color scan or scan of certified copy!
Max people are doing original scan, as it saves time and money!


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> Now you can either do a original color scan or scan of certified copy!
> Max people are doing original scan, as it saves time and money!


Thanks Superm. 

Do we need to put our signature with date in every page of all documents and then scan that and upload ?

Also, Superm, I have my color printouts or photocopies of original reference letters provided by employers. Now, for ACS, I have already got this notarized on this color prints/photocopied reference letters. And then colour scanned it all. And so, I have a ready notarized color copy and also unnotarized colour(Original copy). However both don't have my signature. Which one is best to upload ? As because notarized copy adds any still better confidence in CO approving our case ?   So in this case, which one should I upload ?


----------



## superm

Cartisol said:


> Thanks Superm.
> 
> Do we need to put our signature with date in every page of all documents and then scan that and upload ?
> 
> Also, Superm, I have my color printouts or photocopies of original reference letters provided by employers. Now, for ACS, I have already got this notarized on this color prints/photocopied reference letters. And then colour scanned it all. And so, I have a ready notarized color copy and also unnotarized colour(Original copy). However both don't have my signature. Which one is best to upload ? As because notarized copy adds any still better confidence in CO approving our case ?   So in this case, which one should I upload ?


why do you want to sign the pages?
you sign is not required on any page except form 80 and 1221!


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> why do you want to sign the pages?
> you sign is not required on any page except form 80 and 1221!


Ok guru... This question raised for me because if you see above posts, the guy told, "I should sign and upload"   I got confused 

Well anyway will seek your help when my time comes :boxing:


----------



## sim_bangalore

Basharbd said:


> Hi Sim:
> 
> Thank you for the reply. Yeah, I know the fact that 489 applicants under SOL 1 will get priority. But, I'm confused about my chances to get invitation as my occupation under SOL 2 & there is no information in DIAC website about that. My total points is 65 although it will go down to 60 right after 30 Dec because of my age. My agent is MARA certified. How do you know about my chances to get invitation? or this is just a wild guess ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Its not a wild guess. I have gone through a post in a different forum but unfortunately I don`t have the link now.

Sim


----------



## superm

Cartisol said:


> Ok guru... This question raised for me because if you see above posts, the guy told, "I should sign and upload"   I got confused
> 
> Well anyway will seek your help when my time comes :boxing:


I guess that discussion around sign was "sign from certifying person"
I have not heard of self-attestation needed in any document.
tc - and keep us updated about your IELTS!


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> I guess that discussion around sign was "sign from certifying person"
> I have not heard of self-attestation needed in any document.
> tc - and keep us updated about your IELTS!


Uhmm oh ok. Even I was surprised seeing that. I think I misunderstood that he is talking about self attestation. Thanks for clarifying it Superm. Oh sure will let you know my results, that's not still up


----------



## prazsilva

devandroid said:


> Hi friends!
> Joined the EOI submitted club just yesterday.... I claim 60 points, any idea on waiting time for getting invited for EOIs with 60 ponts???


I applied on 6th Dec with 60 Pts, but didn't get invited on 17th Dec. with those statistics counted , you are most likely to be invited by 17 Jan 

Good luck !


----------



## superm

prazsilva said:


> I applied on 6th Dec with 60 Pts, but didn't get invited on 17th Dec. with those statistics counted , you are most likely to be invited by 17 Jan
> 
> Good luck !


Rounds will be on 1st and 3rd monday - that will be 7th and 21st jan I believe!


----------



## MYTH81

*489-First Entry*

Hey guys, i really need some information about the first entry. Normally within how long i have to make the first entry to Australia?
all i know that usually it's mentioned in the visa but within how long, i really have no idea.


----------



## AnneChristina

MYTH81 said:


> Hey guys, i really need some information about the first entry. Normally within how long i have to make the first entry to Australia?
> all i know that usually it's mentioned in the visa but within how long, i really have no idea.


Usually the first entry must be made within 1 year from the earliest date of your PCCs or medicals. Basically all of those documents are valid for 1 year and you must enter before any of them expire.


----------



## fmasaud84

AnneChristina said:


> Usually the first entry must be made within 1 year from the earliest date of your PCCs or medicals. Basically all of those documents are valid for 1 year and you must enter before any of them expire.


and what if these documents expire ? or you dont make entry within 1 year ?


----------



## nav.mahajan

fmasaud84 said:


> and what if these documents expire ? or you dont make entry within 1 year ?


Then you have to get med n Pcc done again.... N get the approved again.... N give the reason... Y u were not able to go in the whole year....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## VisMelbourne

Grant Australian residency (PR) on 19th for 189 Accountant with 60 points..Thnx to everyone !


----------



## abdulazeem

*Do i need ACS again*

Dear 

I have my skill assessment done on 15 July 2011 for System Analyst accounting 3.4 years

yesterday that is 22 Dec 2012 i have completed 5 years of employment and i used this experience to gain points in my EOI 22/12/12 [total points 60]

so do i need to do ACS one more time although i am working in same company since last 5 years on same position system analyst

Thanks in advance 

Waiting for a reply

AbdulAzeem Mohammed


----------



## superm

abdulazeem said:


> Dear
> 
> I have my skill assessment done on 15 July 2011 for System Analyst accounting 3.4 years
> 
> yesterday that is 22 Dec 2012 i have completed 5 years of employment and i used this experience to gain points in my EOI 22/12/12 [total points 60]
> 
> so do i need to do ACS one more time although i am working in same company since last 5 years on same position system analyst
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Waiting for a reply
> 
> AbdulAzeem Mohammed


I believe you can use your old assessment only as you are at same role and same company! Would want seniors to add on this..


----------



## abdulazeem

superm said:


> I believe you can use your old assessment only as you are at same role and same company! Would want seniors to add on this..


Thanks for the reply Superm; I will be glad to hear more from senior members

Thanks again
AbdulAzeem Mohammed


----------



## mandanapu

abdulazeem said:


> Dear
> 
> I have my skill assessment done on 15 July 2011 for System Analyst accounting 3.4 years
> 
> yesterday that is 22 Dec 2012 i have completed 5 years of employment and i used this experience to gain points in my EOI 22/12/12 [total points 60]
> 
> so do i need to do ACS one more time although i am working in same company since last 5 years on same position system analyst
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Waiting for a reply
> 
> AbdulAzeem Mohammed


If u wanna get points for 5 yrs exp I think u shd go for assessments again

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## abdulazeem

mandanapu said:


> If u wanna get points for 5 yrs exp I think u shd go for assessments again
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Dear 

Thanks for the reply, I do have a doubt if it is like that; then how come EOI system calculates my points as per the experience and ACS is valid for 2 years

Just need more advise or someone who already experienced it 

please reply

Thanks
AbdulAzeem Mohammed


----------



## sunil0780

*Is Dependent Skill Assessment needed*

Hi All,
I submitted my EOI for 60 points
but after lodging my application i can see requireent of Skill Assessment for Dependent as well
But while claiming my 60 point i nevered specified my dependent skill
So do i realy need Skill assessment for my dependent ?

Thanks in advance 

Waiting for a reply


----------



## superm

sunil0780 said:


> Hi All,
> I submitted my EOI for 60 points
> but after lodging my application i can see requireent of Skill Assessment for Dependent as well
> But while claiming my 60 point i nevered specified my dependent skill
> So do i realy need Skill assessment for my dependent ?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Waiting for a reply


Hi Sunil,
If you are not claiming partner (5 points) points - then no need for partner's ACS!


----------



## sudip63

Hi guys i am a new member.

Could anyone tell how long does the state sponsorship takes to be approved please??? Waiting for the reply.. And also is there any preparation i can do at the moment. I meant to say paper works??


----------



## thumbsup

abdulazeem said:


> Dear
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I do have a doubt if it is like that; then how come EOI system calculates my points as per the experience and ACS is valid for 2 years
> 
> Just need more advise or someone who already experienced it
> 
> please reply
> 
> Thanks
> AbdulAzeem Mohammed


There are two options here as I could see at various places in this forum.

1. You can request ACS to give you a revised letter since you are working in the same organization with same designation. Provide them (I mean ACS) a letter from your organization stating your current employment on company's letter head, Or

2. when you lodge your application after selection of your EOI, provide the letter (from your employer in point 1) as a proof of your employment and experience + salary slip and bank statement if needed.

Hope that helps!


----------



## mandanapu

sudip63 said:


> Hi guys i am a new member.
> 
> Could anyone tell how long does the state sponsorship takes to be approved please??? Waiting for the reply.. And also is there any preparation i can do at the moment. I meant to say paper works??


Depends on states. To which state did u apply?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## abdulazeem

thumbsup said:


> There are two options here as I could see at various places in this forum.
> 
> 1. You can request ACS to give you a revised letter since you are working in the same organization with same designation. Provide them (I mean ACS) a letter from your organization stating your current employment on company's letter head, Or
> 
> 2. when you lodge your application after selection of your EOI, provide the letter (from your employer in point 1) as a proof of your employment and experience + salary slip and bank statement if needed.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thanks a lot, I will go with second option [no need to get revised letter?]

AbdulAzeem Mohammed


----------



## mra

I was trying to file EOI, could someone suggest what should I file "Test reference number" field in the IELTS details. I received the IELTS result but haven't received the hard copy of test result report yet. Is this the same number which I got on "IELTS Reference Number" during online registration of IELTS?


----------



## AnneChristina

sudip63 said:


> Hi guys i am a new member.
> 
> Could anyone tell how long does the state sponsorship takes to be approved please??? Waiting for the reply.. And also is there any preparation i can do at the moment. I meant to say paper works??


It depends on the state and on application volumes. Historically NSW has been really quick with processing times between 2 and 5 weeks, however, as more people are applying the timeline was extended to 6 - 8 weeks. Some other states, such as SA generally take a bit longer with 12+ weeks. Ideally just have a look at the website of the state you are interested in. Most states do announce it there. Alternatively you can check out the timelines of some people who applied for the state(s) you are interested in.


----------



## MYTH81

AnneChristina said:


> Usually the first entry must be made within 1 year from the earliest date of your PCCs or medicals. Basically all of those documents are valid for 1 year and you must enter before any of them expire.


Many thanx Ann.


----------



## sunil0780

superm said:


> Hi Sunil,
> If you are not claiming partner (5 points) points - then no need for partner's ACS!


Thanks it realy Help Me


----------



## Cartisol

mra said:


> I was trying to file EOI, could someone suggest what should I file "Test reference number" field in the IELTS details. I received the IELTS result but haven't received the hard copy of test result report yet. Is this the same number which I got on "IELTS Reference Number" during online registration of IELTS?


No, you need to wait for hardcopy to know the TRF number. I think until then you cannot submit EOI. Seniors please correct it !!!!

Hardcopy of result should reach you within 5 days !!!! So its not the candidate ref no.

It will be in the right hand side bottom !!!!

*@Superm*

Is that correct ?

Cheers


----------



## Saroj2012

abdulazeem said:


> Thanks a lot, I will go with second option [no need to get revised letter?]
> 
> AbdulAzeem Mohammed


You can definitely claim five years without any letter from ACS . Your letter from employer together with payslips, bank statement will be sufficient. 

Regards,
Saroj


----------



## varunynr

Hi All,

Mission Accomplished. Signature Updated. That you all for helping out. 

Regards

Varun


----------



## trivedins

Hi,

Is it possible to make payment of AUD 3060 using Debit Card ?


----------



## sudip63

mra said:


> I was trying to file EOI, could someone suggest what should I file "Test reference number" field in the IELTS details. I received the IELTS result but haven't received the hard copy of test result report yet. Is this the same number which I got on "IELTS Reference Number" during online registration of IELTS?


Yes you have to submit the Ielts reference number


----------



## sudip63

AnneChristina said:


> It depends on the state and on application volumes. Historically NSW has been really quick with processing times between 2 and 5 weeks, however, as more people are applying the timeline was extended to 6 - 8 weeks. Some other states, such as SA generally take a bit longer with 12+ weeks. Ideally just have a look at the website of the state you are interested in. Most states do announce it there. Alternatively you can check out the timelines of some people who applied for the state(s) you are interested in.


Many thankxx for the reply. I have applied in NSW on 8 th december and at the same time i have applied the EOI with 60 p.Desperately waiting.
Thankxx


----------



## sudip63

trivedins said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it possible to make payment of AUD 3060 using Debit Card ?


It should be fine as long as its master or visa card. Try it


----------



## sudip63

Could someone please tell??? Is there any possibilities to claim the point from the partner??? If the partner has completed the diploma in accounting in nsw??


----------



## AnneChristina

sudip63 said:


> Many thankxx for the reply. I have applied in NSW on 8 th december and at the same time i have applied the EOI with 60 p.Desperately waiting.
> Thankxx


Good luck! Hope you'll get the ss approval soon.


----------



## AnneChristina

sudip63 said:


> Could someone please tell??? Is there any possibilities to claim the point from the partner??? If the partner has completed the diploma in accounting in nsw??


Unfortunately you won't be able to claim partner points unless your partner has at least a Bachelor's degree. Basically your partner needs to have a positive skills assessment, and in order to obtain a positive Accounting assessment a Bachelor's is an absolute must: "Graduates with an Australian qualification: the Institute recognises graduates with a Bachelor degree or 12 unit accredited Masters degree in accounting/business/commerce or economics from a recognised Australian University." http://www.charteredaccountants.com.au/The-Institute/Migration-assessment/Recognised-accounting-qualifications.aspx


----------



## sudip63

Many thanks anne for making me clear about this.


----------



## superm

Cartisol said:


> No, you need to wait for hardcopy to know the TRF number. I think until then you cannot submit EOI. Seniors please correct it !!!!
> 
> Hardcopy of result should reach you within 5 days !!!! So its not the candidate ref no.
> 
> It will be in the right hand side bottom !!!!
> 
> *@Superm*
> 
> Is that correct ?
> 
> Cheers


That is correct - if your points are 65 then you should have no worries as invite round is still far - 7th Jan. But in any case you should wait for hard copy.
If you are in such a hurry then you can create your TRF number I guess.. here's I have tried to disintegrate my TRF number.. if couple of more people can check for consistency in their TRF# then this should work:

Its 18 digit, it seem to be made up of various other parameters, count in bracket shows the length of parameter:
Year(2) country(2, India = IN) candidate number(6) last name first 3 chars(3) first name initial (1) center code (3) papertype(1, g= General, a = academic)

For example, if following are your details:

Year= *12*
country, India = *IN*
candidate number(6)=*099999*
last name first 3 chars(3) Tendulkar = *TEN*
first name initial (1) Sachin = *S*
center code (3) = *001*
papertype(1, g= General, a = academic) = *G*
Then TRF# for this example would be *12IN099999TENS001G*

*
This is just a guess analysis; I need other people who already have there TRF number to confirm this.*


----------



## monavy

varunynr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Mission Accomplished. Signature Updated. That you all for helping out.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Varun


Its was very quick for you. are you onshore or offshore? how long does offshore application take these days?


----------



## Sriv

Hi Anne

I am new to this forum. Can I use my passport as evidence of Age.

Thanks


----------



## Manju

sudip63 said:


> Many thankxx for the reply. I have applied in NSW on 8 th december and at the same time i have applied the EOI with 60 p.Desperately waiting.
> Thankxx





sudip63 said:


> Many thankxx for the reply. I have applied in NSW on 8 th december and at the same time i have applied the EOI with 60 p.Desperately waiting.
> Thankxx


Hi,

As mentioned in document checklist for NSW SS , following documents like CV, Payslips , Offer letters , appointment letters are required to be submitted .

My query is , 
Do we need to submit these for each of the companies we have worked with 
The photocopies need to be certified by notary , i mean CV , Payslips , offer letters etc ?

Please guide .
Thanks


----------



## subhadipbose

My spouse scored L : 6.5 | R : 7 | W : 6.0 | S : 6.5
Overall : 6.5

Please tell me what to select for language abilities in eVISA application ??
Competent *OR* Concessional Competent


----------



## Arpitwaj

Manju said:


> Hi,
> 
> As mentioned in document checklist for NSW SS , following documents like CV, Payslips , Offer letters , appointment letters are required to be submitted .
> 
> My query is ,
> Do we need to submit these for each of the companies we have worked with
> The photocopies need to be certified by notary , i mean CV , Payslips , offer letters etc ?
> 
> Please guide .
> Thanks


I sent self attested copies for docs while applying for NSW SS.
Still ,If you want ,you can provide notorized copies for PP n other docs. Rest related to work exp...... can be provided as they are.


----------



## Sriv

Hi Anne

I am new to this forum. Can I use my passport as evidence of Age. Please can anyone guide me

Thanks


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> That is correct - if your points are 65 then you should have no worries as invite round is still far - 7th Jan. But in any case you should wait for hard copy.
> If you are in such a hurry then you can create your TRF number I guess.. here's I have tried to disintegrate my TRF number.. if couple of more people can check for consistency in their TRF# then this should work:
> 
> Its 18 digit, it seem to be made up of various other parameters, count in bracket shows the length of parameter:
> Year(2) country(2, India = IN) candidate number(6) last name first 3 chars(3) first name initial (1) center code (3) papertype(1, g= General, a = academic)
> 
> For example, if following are your details:
> 
> Year= *12*
> country, India = *IN*
> candidate number(6)=*099999*
> last name first 3 chars(3) Tendulkar = *TEN*
> first name initial (1) Sachin = *S*
> center code (3) = *001*
> papertype(1, g= General, a = academic) = *G*
> Then TRF# for this example would be *12IN099999TENS001G*
> 
> *
> This is just a guess analysis; I need other people who already have there TRF number to confirm this.*


What an observation and analysis  Smart !!! 

I dont have my hard copy of my last test, else I could have confirmed it. I will confirm it tomorrow from my end too. But someo others can confirm your research !!!

Thanks Superm, that helps me and people here 

Cheers


----------



## Cartisol

Sriv said:


> Hi Anne
> 
> I am new to this forum. Can I use my passport as evidence of Age. Please can anyone guide me
> 
> Thanks


I think so it should be fine. However let Anne confirm you 

CHeers


----------



## abdulazeem

Saroj2012 said:


> You can definitely claim five years without any letter from ACS . Your letter from employer together with payslips, bank statement will be sufficient.
> 
> Regards,
> Saroj


Thanks Saroj


----------



## superm

Cartisol said:


> What an observation and analysis  Smart !!!
> 
> I dont have my hard copy of my last test, else I could have confirmed it. I will confirm it tomorrow from my end too. But someo others can confirm your research !!!
> 
> Thanks Superm, that helps me and people here
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Cartisol - 

*@ All PAST IELTS APPLICANTS - can you confirm this below?*

here's I have tried to disintegrate my TRF number.. if couple of more people can check for consistency in their TRF# then this should work for people yet to receive hard copy but want to apply for EOI.

Its 18 digit, it seem to be made up of various other parameters, count in bracket shows the length of parameter:
Year(2) country(2, India = IN) candidate number(6) last name first 3 chars(3) first name initial (1) center code (3) papertype(1, g= General, a = academic)

For example, if following are your details:

Year= *12*
country, India = *IN*
candidate number(6)=*099999*
last name first 3 chars(3) Tendulkar = *TEN*
first name initial (1) Sachin = *S*
center code (3) = *001*
papertype(1, g= General, a = academic) = *G*
Then TRF# for this example would be *12IN099999TENS001G*

*
This is just a guess analysis; I need other people who already have there TRF number to confirm this.*


----------



## mandeepps

congrats vismalbourne


----------



## vintagebunnie

superm said:


> That is correct - if your points are 65 then you should have no worries as invite round is still far - 7th Jan. But in any case you should wait for hard copy.
> If you are in such a hurry then you can create your TRF number I guess.. here's I have tried to disintegrate my TRF number.. if couple of more people can check for consistency in their TRF# then this should work:
> 
> Its 18 digit, it seem to be made up of various other parameters, count in bracket shows the length of parameter:
> Year(2) country(2, India = IN) candidate number(6) last name first 3 chars(3) first name initial (1) center code (3) papertype(1, g= General, a = academic)
> 
> For example, if following are your details:
> 
> Year= *12*
> country, India = *IN*
> candidate number(6)=*099999*
> last name first 3 chars(3) Tendulkar = *TEN*
> first name initial (1) Sachin = *S*
> center code (3) = *001*
> papertype(1, g= General, a = academic) = *G*
> Then TRF# for this example would be *12IN099999TENS001G*
> 
> *
> This is just a guess analysis; I need other people who already have there TRF number to confirm this.*



I've just received my hard copy, and I believe this is the case.


----------



## abdulazeem

*Next Round; on which day in Jan`13*

Dear 

My EOI on 22/12/12 scores 60 with System Analyst 5+ experience

I would like to know the chances of getting invitation in Jan` 13; 

whether it will be on 7th of Jan or 21 of Jan 2013


Please expert advise 

Thanks
AbdulAzeem Mohammed



> ACS: System Analyst 15 July; IELTS: O=7; EOI:22/12/12


----------



## superm

vintagebunnie said:


> I've just received my hard copy, and I believe this is the case.


Hey That's great. Thanks for confirmation.. I guess couple more +ves from people would confirm this logic!


----------



## vintagebunnie

abdulazeem said:


> Dear
> 
> My EOI on 22/12/12 scores 60 with System Analyst 5+ experience
> 
> I would like to know the chances of getting invitation in Jan` 13;
> 
> whether it will be on 7th of Jan or 21 of Jan 2013
> 
> 
> Please expert advise
> 
> Thanks
> AbdulAzeem Mohammed


Hi Abdu,

I am in a very similar situation. I'm applying with 60 pt with System Analyst too and just submitted my EOI a few days ago.

After a few days research, I found the biggest problem with us is the occupation ceiling. It has reached 966 by the end of November (with 550+ in November only). Providing it is the similar situation in Dec's rounds, the current number of invitations sent might have reached 1500-1600. This means if we don't receive an invitation in next round (7th Jan), we probably won't receive it at all before next program year (July 2013). 

I also noticed that the last round only processed 60 pointers from 10th Nov to 4th/5th Dec - that is only 24-25 days. In December, there seemed to be more 65+ pointers than in November. That probably explained why not as many 60 pointers were invited.

It is hard to predict the next round - on one hand, the 7th Jan round is 3 weeks after the previous round, instead of 2 weeks, which means there might be more EOI submitted during this period than before; on the other hand, it is Xmas time and ACS closes between 21st Dec - 14th Jan; during this time they are not sending out assessment results, and this might limit the number of new EOI applications.

I am quite curious and anxious myself. But for now I can only wish us the best luck.

Seniors are welcome to post your opinions!


----------



## abdulazeem

vintagebunnie said:


> Hi Abdu,
> 
> I am in a very similar situation. I'm applying with 60 pt with System Analyst too and just submitted my EOI a few days ago.
> 
> After a few days research, I found the biggest problem with us is the occupation ceiling. It has reached 966 by the end of November (with 550+ in November only). Providing it is the similar situation in Dec's rounds, the current number of invitations sent might have reached 1500-1600. This means if we don't receive an invitation in next round (7th Jan), we probably won't receive it at all before next program year (July 2013).
> 
> I also noticed that the last round only processed 60 pointers from 10th Nov to 4th/5th Dec - that is only 24-25 days. In December, there seemed to be more 65+ pointers than in November. That probably explained why not as many 60 pointers were invited.
> 
> It is hard to predict the next round - on one hand, the 7th Jan round is 3 weeks after the previous round, instead of 2 weeks, which means there might be more EOI submitted during this period than before; on the other hand, it is Xmas time and ACS closes between 21st Dec - 14th Jan; during this time they are not sending out assessment results, and this might limit the number of new EOI applications.
> 
> I am quite curious and anxious myself. But for now I can only wish us the best luck.
> 
> Seniors are welcome to post your opinions!


This is what I believe the situation is

Any expert reviews on this matter is appreciated

Thanks
AbdulAzeem Mohammed


----------



## umairahmad

Hi All,

anybody having the idea of medical of children??? do they consider and verify the age of a child, if its not according to the documents????

if a child is of 4 years and his age as per docs is 2.5 years...... would that create any problems???


----------



## Maheshb

superm said:


> That is correct - if your points are 65 then you should have no worries as invite round is still far - 7th Jan. But in any case you should wait for hard copy.
> If you are in such a hurry then you can create your TRF number I guess.. here's I have tried to disintegrate my TRF number.. if couple of more people can check for consistency in their TRF# then this should work:
> 
> Its 18 digit, it seem to be made up of various other parameters, count in bracket shows the length of parameter:
> Year(2) country(2, India = IN) candidate number(6) last name first 3 chars(3) first name initial (1) center code (3) papertype(1, g= General, a = academic)
> 
> For example, if following are your details:
> 
> Year= *12*
> country, India = *IN*
> candidate number(6)=*099999*
> last name first 3 chars(3) Tendulkar = *TEN*
> first name initial (1) Sachin = *S*
> center code (3) = *001*
> papertype(1, g= General, a = academic) = *G*
> Then TRF# for this example would be *12IN099999TENS001G*
> 
> *
> This is just a guess analysis; I need other people who already have there TRF number to confirm this.*[/QUOTE
> 
> I checked my results sheet. You are correct. My TRF match with it


----------



## sudip63

Is it possible to claim points if we did the bachelor degree in community language medium ?? Eg nepali, hindi ? Any idea how to do the assessment with NAATI???


----------



## AnneChristina

sudip63 said:


> Is it possible to claim points if we did the bachelor degree in community language medium ?? Eg nepali, hindi ? Any idea how to do the assessment with NAATI???


NAATI accreditation is the only option to claim points for community language. Until 2010 it was possible to claim points if the Bachelor's was conducted in the community language, but this has changed 2 years ago.

Here an older post about the NAATI exam: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-347.html

As mentioned in this post, at overseas locations you can only do the professional test. Unfortunately the application deadline for the March test was Dec 15, so the earliest time you could take the test is Sep 2013.


----------



## vintagebunnie

sudip63 said:


> Is it possible to claim points if we did the bachelor degree in community language medium ?? Eg nepali, hindi ? Any idea how to do the assessment with NAATI???


No we can't claim points with a degree in community language anymore, unless the degree is on translating.

Now anyone who wants to claim the community language points has to be accredited by NAATI (at least paraprofessional level). You can either take a NAATI exam or take a one year NAATI course to get the NAATI certificate.


----------



## sudip63

AnneChristina said:


> NAATI accreditation is the only option to claim points for community language. Until 2010 it was possible to claim points if the Bachelor's was conducted in the community language, but this has changed 2 years ago.
> 
> Here an older post about the NAATI exam: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-347.html
> 
> As mentioned in this post, at overseas locations you can only do the professional test. Unfortunately the application deadline for the March test was Dec 15, so the earliest time you could take the test is Sep 2013.


Thanks a lot guys for the quick reply


----------



## sudip63

vintagebunnie said:


> No we can't claim points with a degree in community language anymore, unless the degree is on translating.
> 
> Now anyone who wants to claim the community language points has to be accredited by NAATI (at least paraprofessional level). You can either take a NAATI exam or take a one year NAATI course to get the NAATI certificate.


Thankxx for the reply


----------



## sudip63

sudip63 said:


> Thankxx for the reply


Just wanna ask you that does NAATI does any assessment or not other than conducting the exam??


----------



## sudip63

AnneChristina said:


> NAATI accreditation is the only option to claim points for community language. Until 2010 it was possible to claim points if the Bachelor's was conducted in the community language, but this has changed 2 years ago.
> 
> Here an older post about the NAATI exam: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-347.html
> 
> As mentioned in this post, at overseas locations you can only do the professional test. Unfortunately the application deadline for the March test was Dec 15, so the earliest time you could take the test is Sep 2013.


@ anne any idea?? How can we know the naximum quota of the invitation??


----------



## AnneChristina

sudip63 said:


> Just wanna ask you that does NAATI does any assessment or not other than conducting the exam??


Basically you must take the exam, unless you are qualified (studies/ professional membership) in translating/ interpreting:

"NAATI Accreditation may be obtained in five ways:

- Passing a NAATI accreditation test

- successful completion of a course of studies in translation and/or interpreting at an Australian institution as approved by NAATI

- providing evidence of a specialised tertiary qualification in translation and/or interpreting obtained from an educational institution overseas

- providing evidence of a membership of a recognised international translating and/or interpreting professional association

- providing evidence of advanced standing in translating or interpreting."


----------



## AnneChristina

sudip63 said:


> @ anne any idea?? How can we know the naximum quota of the invitation??


Do you mean the amount of people that will be invited in the next round? We only know once DIAC makes the next announcement, which usually takes place 1 - 2 days before next month's invitation round. You will find the announcement on the skillselect page under reports: SkillSelect


----------



## sudip63

AnneChristina said:


> Do you mean the amount of people that will be invited in the next round? We only know once DIAC makes the next announcement, which usually takes place 1 - 2 days before next month's invitation round. You will find the announcement on the skillselect page under reports: SkillSelect


Thankxx for your time and info. Its really helping me a lot. I will tell you once i get my invitation. Thankxx again


----------



## superm

Maheshb said:


> superm said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is correct - if your points are 65 then you should have no worries as invite round is still far - 7th Jan. But in any case you should wait for hard copy.
> If you are in such a hurry then you can create your TRF number I guess.. here's I have tried to disintegrate my TRF number.. if couple of more people can check for consistency in their TRF# then this should work:
> 
> Its 18 digit, it seem to be made up of various other parameters, count in bracket shows the length of parameter:
> Year(2) country(2, India = IN) candidate number(6) last name first 3 chars(3) first name initial (1) center code (3) papertype(1, g= General, a = academic)
> 
> For example, if following are your details:
> 
> Year= *12*
> country, India = *IN*
> candidate number(6)=*099999*
> last name first 3 chars(3) Tendulkar = *TEN*
> first name initial (1) Sachin = *S*
> center code (3) = *001*
> papertype(1, g= General, a = academic) = *G*
> Then TRF# for this example would be *12IN099999TENS001G*
> 
> *
> This is just a guess analysis; I need other people who already have there TRF number to confirm this.*[/QUOTE
> 
> I checked my results sheet. You are correct. My TRF match with it
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man..
> Can't believe this worked - now anybody can lodge their EOI prior to receiving their hard copy. @Cartisol - who was in need of his TRF number?
Click to expand...


----------



## monavy

superm said:


> Hey That's great. Thanks for confirmation.. I guess couple more +ves from people would confirm this logic!


This logic is correct. however you still dont need to wait. I filled my IELTS Registration reference number in EOI and modified it later once i got the result. And as far as i know this will not change the date of effect.


----------



## vintagebunnie

monavy said:


> This logic is correct. however you still dont need to wait. I filled my IELTS Registration reference number in EOI and modified it later once i got the result. And as far as i know this will not change the date of effect.


I agree. My reference number actually appeared in my online results (idp). So I filled out an EOI immediately.

But on the next day when I picked up my hard copy, I found that the last two digits of the reference number were missing in the online report. I had to fix it in my EOI application and it did not change the date of effect.


----------



## Sriv

Cartisol said:


> I think so it should be fine. However let Anne confirm you
> 
> CHeers


Thanks Cartisol.


----------



## subhadipbose

Is it fine if I print the Form 80 and fill it by hand and then scan it for uploading ??


----------



## superm

subhadipbose said:


> Is it fine if I print the Form 80 and fill it by hand and then scan it for uploading ??


I believe it will do. But you can use free foxit reader to fill it on pc.


----------



## beebetty

Hi expert member, as a newbie I have a question here, I have obtained diploma in Australia, but it doesn't relate to the SOL that I am going to apply. Can I still get point for this Australia diploma? Appreciate for your answer.


----------



## spin123

subhadipbose said:


> Is it fine if I print the Form 80 and fill it by hand and then scan it for uploading ??


Yes it's perfectly fine. I did the same and had no issue


----------



## AnneChristina

beebetty said:


> Hi expert member, as a newbie I have a question here, I have obtained diploma in Australia, but it doesn't relate to the SOL that I am going to apply. Can I still get point for this Australia diploma? Appreciate for your answer.


Generally the diploma must not be related to your skilled occupation for you to claim points, but it does need to meet all of the following requirements:

You have completed one or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications for award by an Australian educational institution as a result of a course or courses:
• that are registered courses;
• that were completed in a total of at least 16 calendar months;
• that were completed as a result of a total of at least 2 academic years study;
• for which all instruction was conducted in English; and
• that you undertook while in Australia as the holder of a visa authorising you to study.

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf


----------



## AnneChristina

Sriv said:


> Thanks Cartisol.


Sorry, didn't see your previous posts.
Cartisol is right; either birth certificate or passport should be fine.

See p. 21: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf


----------



## beebetty

AnneChristina said:


> Generally the diploma must not be related to your skilled occupation for you to claim points, but it does need to meet all of the following requirements:
> 
> You have completed one or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications for award by an Australian educational institution as a result of a course or courses:
> • that are registered courses;
> • that were completed in a total of at least 16 calendar months;
> • that were completed as a result of a total of at least 2 academic years study;
> • for which all instruction was conducted in English; and
> • that you undertook while in Australia as the holder of a visa authorising you to study.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf


Thanks Anne for always being helpful.

Unfortunately my diploma was taken for 11 months (feb - dec). It means I have to work more in ielts. How do I know my oversea bachelor degree is admitted here? Is vetasses the only way or can I go to oversea qualifications assessment.

Thank you.


----------



## AnneChristina

beebetty said:


> Thanks Anne for always being helpful.
> 
> Unfortunately my diploma was taken for 11 months (feb - dec). It means I have to work more in ielts. How do I know my oversea bachelor degree is admitted here? Is vetasses the only way or can I go to oversea qualifications assessment.
> 
> Thank you.


May I just quickly ask, which occupation are you applying for? Have you already obtained a positive skills assessment? Was your degree not assessed as part of your skills assessment?
If your degree is unrelated to your occupation, then Vetassess is the only option. Even though it is not 100% necessary to get your degree assessed if it is unrelated to your occupation (the CO has a guideline for comparison) it would be saver to get it assessed so you don't accidentally overclaim points.

P.S. I think by now you have enough posts to add a timeline. Would make it much easier to answer questions


----------



## beebetty

AnneChristina said:


> May I just quickly ask, which occupation are you applying for? Have you already obtained a positive skills assessment? Was your degree not assessed as part of your skills assessment?
> If your degree is unrelated to your occupation, then Vetassess is the only option. Even though it is not 100% necessary to get your degree assessed if it is unrelated to your occupation (the CO has a guideline for comparison) it would be saver to get it assessed so you don't accidentally overclaim points.
> 
> P.S. I think by now you have enough posts to add a timeline. Would make it much easier to answer questions


Okay Anne, I will breakdown quickly to make it clear. I intend to apply for company secretary as I have 3.5 working experience in this field. I hold bachelor of arts in indonesia and I think there's no specific degree to work as a secretary. Anyway I have submitted for educational assessment to OQA but have not received a reply yet.

Thanks for reminding me about posting a timeline  will do.


----------



## subhadipbose

Queries on Form 80 :

Q4. Did you use the passport/travel document at Question 1
to enter Australia?
_Situation : Never been to AUS earlier. What to fill ?_

16. Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity
documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social
security cards etc)?
_Situation : Had received SIN number during my stay of 3 onths in Canada and never had any other numbers even in my couple of previous travels to US. What should i fill here ?_

20. Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying
Note: A post office box or mailbox address is not acceptable.
_Situation : I have not decided on the tentative date of travelling and leave apart the address and contact numbers. What to fill ?_

Part G – About your brothers and sisters
Note: You must give details for any person (living or deceased) who
is or was your brother or sister. This should include, but is not limited
to, natural brothers and sisters, adoptive brothers and sisters, stepbrothers
and sisters.
_Situation : I am a single child though I have cousin brothers and sisters. What to fill ?_

Any help with the above questions would be highly appreciated.


----------



## subhadipbose

Wish you all Merry Christmas and a Very Happy New Year !!!!
Hope you all spend good quality time with your family and friends


----------



## AnneChristina

subhadipbose said:


> Queries on Form 80 :
> 
> Q4. Did you use the passport/travel document at Question 1
> to enter Australia?
> _Situation : Never been to AUS earlier. What to fill ?_
> 
> 16. Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity
> documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social
> security cards etc)?
> _Situation : Had received SIN number during my stay of 3 onths in Canada and never had any other numbers even in my couple of previous travels to US. What should i fill here ?_
> 
> 20. Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying
> Note: A post office box or mailbox address is not acceptable.
> _Situation : I have not decided on the tentative date of travelling and leave apart the address and contact numbers. What to fill ?_
> 
> Part G – About your brothers and sisters
> Note: You must give details for any person (living or deceased) who
> is or was your brother or sister. This should include, but is not limited
> to, natural brothers and sisters, adoptive brothers and sisters, stepbrothers
> and sisters.
> _Situation : I am a single child though I have cousin brothers and sisters. What to fill ?_
> 
> Any help with the above questions would be highly appreciated.


Q4: See Q3. It tells you to skip Q4 if you are not in Australia

Q16: Just provide the SIN number. Doesn't really matter

Q20: Some people left it blank, but if you know of any address (hotel you will be staying at/ friend's place you will initially be staying with...) you can provide it

Part G: Nothing, you only need to provide details of natural brothers and sisters


----------



## AnneChristina

subhadipbose said:


> Wish you all Merry Christmas and a Very Happy New Year !!!!
> Hope you all spend good quality time with your family and friends


Merry Christmas to you too


----------



## Shixmo

Anybody with advise on this? Happy holidays to you all


Shixmo said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I got invited on 16th Nov and was about to submit the payment and filled out details for the 189 visa invitation when I noticed that in my EOI one of the employment end year period was 2010 instead of 2009. If corrected in the EOI it still doesn't affect claimed points or working experience gained. My ACS shows the correct year 2009 plus all other evidence I have.
> 
> Now if I change in my visa application to 2009 I am worried about being rejected due to falsifying information although its a genuine mistake. Do I submit another EOI or wait for the period to expire for the current EOI correct the year and wait for another invitation or will the CO be able to see that its a genuine mistake as the ACS and other prove of work experience show that it doesn't affect the points?
> 
> Is one allowed to submit another EOI and ignore the other frozen EOI?
> Any advise would be appreciated!
> 
> Distressed!


----------



## AnneChristina

Shixmo said:


> Anybody with advise on this? Happy holidays to you all


Generally you could lodge a new EoI and wait for another invitation, but I don't think that's necessary. As long as you provided the correct date in the visa application and the mistake does not affect your points, you should be totally fine.

You may have seen posts about correspondence people received when they got into trouble because of incorrect claims, and it always says "as per your EoI you claim 65 points, but I only assess you as having 60". So the CO is just concerned with the points and not every detail of your EoI.


----------



## AnneChristina

Shixmo said:


> Anybody with advise on this? Happy holidays to you all


P.S. happy holidays to you too


----------



## haythemh

Merry Christmas to everyone, either in Australia Now or waiting like me 

Hope the New Year brings to all of everything we want, love or need


----------



## Sriv

AnneChristina said:


> Sorry, didn't see your previous posts.
> Cartisol is right; either birth certificate or passport should be fine.
> 
> ]


Thanks Anne


----------



## Shixmo

AnneChristina said:


> P.S. happy holidays to you too


Thanks AnneChristina!
I will think it over as my EOI expires on 16th Jan and chances of getting a CO assigned would be around the same time i could probably wait 4 the EOI to be unfrozen correct it wait 4 invitation send the visa although I already have TRN no. (Totally confused) . I will have to make a decision soon.

Thanks for your advise.


----------



## sunil0780

Hi all,
I was in AUS more then 12 month so in need PCC 
which one is prefer ?
Name Check Only 
Name and Fingerprint Check


----------



## mra

Cartisol said:


> No, you need to wait for hardcopy to know the TRF number. I think until then you cannot submit EOI. Seniors please correct it !!!!
> 
> Hardcopy of result should reach you within 5 days !!!! So its not the candidate ref no.
> 
> It will be in the right hand side bottom !!!!
> 
> *@Superm*
> 
> Is that correct ?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Cartisol!. I got hard copy today. The form number in the hard copy is different than the candidate ref no..


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> That is correct - if your points are 65 then you should have no worries as invite round is still far - 7th Jan. But in any case you should wait for hard copy.
> If you are in such a hurry then you can create your TRF number I guess.. here's I have tried to disintegrate my TRF number.. if couple of more people can check for consistency in their TRF# then this should work:
> 
> Its 18 digit, it seem to be made up of various other parameters, count in bracket shows the length of parameter:
> Year(2) country(2, India = IN) candidate number(6) last name first 3 chars(3) first name initial (1) center code (3) papertype(1, g= General, a = academic)
> 
> For example, if following are your details:
> 
> Year= *12*
> country, India = *IN*
> candidate number(6)=*099999*
> last name first 3 chars(3) Tendulkar = *TEN*
> first name initial (1) Sachin = *S*
> center code (3) = *001*
> papertype(1, g= General, a = academic) = *G*
> Then TRF# for this example would be *12IN099999TENS001G*
> 
> *
> This is just a guess analysis; I need other people who already have there TRF number to confirm this.*



This worked for me too Superm  Thanks for sharing the trick.


----------



## Cartisol

mra said:


> Thanks Cartisol!. I got hard copy today. The form number in the hard copy is different than the candidate ref no..


Indeed it is different.

You need to take only TRF number for filling in EOI.


----------



## rumel36

miyur said:


> Guys - when are the first round of invitations gonna happen ? Any idea ?


Should I need State Sponsorship points to add when submitting EOI ? I mean can I submit EOI before getting the SS? I have 55 points without SS points.


----------



## sudip63

rumel36 said:


> Should I need State Sponsorship points to add when submitting EOI ? I mean can I submit EOI before getting the SS? I have 55 points without SS points.


I don't think 55 point is enough to apply for EOI. However, you don't need to obtain ss to apply for EOI as long as you have 60 points.


----------



## superm

rumel36 said:


> Should I need State Sponsorship points to add when submitting EOI ? I mean can I submit EOI before getting the SS? I have 55 points without SS points.


I believe you can submit EOI for 190, they will ask from where do you intend to gain SS, you can answer that in there; when you are done with EOI - they will show your points as 55(actual points)+5(SS points). Then submit SS request to corresponding state. As States do ask your EOI number in general.

Now when you are approved your SS, you EOI will automatically be updated and you will get EOI invite instantly (190 people does not need to wait for invite round like 189).

So, go ahead - best of luck!


----------



## monty83

DEAR SENIORS.....PLS ADVICE URGNELTY AS per the message given by my AGENT below....First of all i have finally rcvd. my VETASSESS POSITIVE RESULT - RE-ISSUE>>>>and now to apply eoi my agent has given me the below advice....PLEASE HELP AND LET ME KNOW WHAT TO DO FURTHER.My IELTS score is available in my Signature.....
*"please be informed that you have to score 6.0 bands in each module to qualify for Skilled Regional Sponsored category subclass 489 and 7.0 bands in each module to qualify for Skilled sponsored category subclas 190. As of now your occupation is in demand in Western Australia. You are advised to kindly confirm for which category you wish to process the case".*"


----------



## rumel36

superm said:


> I believe you can submit EOI for 190, they will ask from where do you intend to gain SS, you can answer that in there; when you are done with EOI - they will show your points as 55(actual points)+5(SS points). Then submit SS request to corresponding state. As States do ask your EOI number in general.
> 
> Now when you are approved your SS, you EOI will automatically be updated and you will get EOI invite instantly (190 people does not need to wait for invite round like 189).
> 
> So, go ahead - best of luck!


Thanks for your information


----------



## patelhetal

Dear All,

ACS has calculated my experience as 7 years 7 months in the month of august and according to their calculation I will complete 8 years of experience at the end of January. But if i calculate my experience in days then I will be completing it on 13th of February because i have some gaps between different companies. I am not sure how DIAC calculates it when we submit and EOI. Do they calculate it in days or months? I need to submit my EOI as soon as possible because i am affraid of reaching the cap for my occupation. Please advice.
Thanks in advance.

Best Regards,


----------



## AnneChristina

patelhetal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> ACS has calculated my experience as 7 years 7 months in the month of august and according to their calculation I will complete 8 years of experience at the end of January. But if i calculate my experience in days then I will be completing it on 13th of February because i have some gaps between different companies. I am not sure how DIAC calculates it when we submit and EOI. Do they calculate it in days or months? I need to submit my EOI as soon as possible because i am affraid of reaching the cap for my occupation. Please advice.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Best Regards,


I think it is calculated in days. But you can go ahead and lodge your EoI (if you have completed your assessment & IELTS). Just leave the "to date" of your current employment empty and your EoI will automatically be updated once you cross the 8-year threshold.


----------



## subhadipbose

Query regarding MEDs :

*Have you ever had kidney or bladder disease?*

My spouse had a kidney stone removed in Jan 2011. Do We need to select YES for the above question and then submit the MED form ??

Any help with this will be really helpful.


----------



## subhadipbose

After submission of the application my evisa has the following fields fo which i can attach docs :

Birth or Age, 
Character, 
Language Ability - English , 
Qualifications - Australian, 
Travel Document 
Work Experience - Australian, 
Work Experience - Overseas, 
Health, Evidence of 
Identity, Evidence of 
Qualifications - Overseas, 
Skills Assessment, 


*Where to attach additional docs like payslips, statements, IT returns ??*


----------



## rumel36

subhadipbose said:


> After submission of the application my evisa has the following fields fo which i can attach docs :
> 
> Birth or Age,
> Character,
> Language Ability - English ,
> Qualifications - Australian,
> Travel Document
> Work Experience - Australian,
> Work Experience - Overseas,
> Health, Evidence of
> Identity, Evidence of
> Qualifications - Overseas,
> Skills Assessment,
> 
> 
> *Where to attach additional docs like payslips, statements, IT returns ??*


I have queries regarding TB disease. 7 years ago I had TB disease. As I know if this disease removed completely then I am eligible to apply. Is there any impact on application?


----------



## prazsilva

vintagebunnie said:


> Hi Abdu,
> 
> I am in a very similar situation. I'm applying with 60 pt with System Analyst too and just submitted my EOI a few days ago.
> 
> After a few days research, I found the biggest problem with us is the occupation ceiling. It has reached 966 by the end of November (with 550+ in November only). Providing it is the similar situation in Dec's rounds, the current number of invitations sent might have reached 1500-1600. This means if we don't receive an invitation in next round (7th Jan), we probably won't receive it at all before next program year (July 2013).
> 
> I also noticed that the last round only processed 60 pointers from 10th Nov to 4th/5th Dec - that is only 24-25 days. In December, there seemed to be more 65+ pointers than in November. That probably explained why not as many 60 pointers were invited.
> 
> It is hard to predict the next round - on one hand, the 7th Jan round is 3 weeks after the previous round, instead of 2 weeks, which means there might be more EOI submitted during this period than before; on the other hand, it is Xmas time and ACS closes between 21st Dec - 14th Jan; during this time they are not sending out assessment results, and this might limit the number of new EOI applications.
> 
> I am quite curious and anxious myself. But for now I can only wish us the best luck.
> 
> Seniors are welcome to post your opinions!


Wow, I just love the way you have analysed the statistics.

I applied my EOI with 60 points ( systems analyst ), on 6th December and didn't get an invitation on 17th round. But immediately after I applied to another skills assessment on " Systems Administrator", hoping to add the new skills assessment if systems analyst reaches it's occupational ceiling by jan. And on the other hand I can also try for a state sponsorship with " systems admin". 

What do you think my chances of getting an invitation by 7th ?..

More positive or anything more to add up?..

Ciao


----------



## sunil0780

subhadipbose said:


> After submission of the application my evisa has the following fields fo which i can attach docs :
> 
> Birth or Age,
> Character,
> Language Ability - English ,
> Qualifications - Australian,
> Travel Document
> Work Experience - Australian,
> Work Experience - Overseas,
> Health, Evidence of
> Identity, Evidence of
> Qualifications - Overseas,
> Skills Assessment,
> 
> 
> *Where to attach additional docs like payslips, statements, IT returns ??*


in right side of application we have button Attach documents
click on this button which will open an popup to attach other document
you can specify iin Description about the document

good luck and wish you happy new year


----------



## Ryl

Anyone lodged 189 on or after 3 dec has a CO yet?


----------



## superm

Ryl said:


> Anyone lodged 189 on or after 3 dec has a CO yet?


I lodged on 17th . obviously no Co yet.


----------



## Stigmatic

prazsilva said:


> Wow, I just love the way you have analysed the statistics.
> 
> I applied my EOI with 60 points ( systems analyst ), on 6th December and didn't get an invitation on 17th round. But immediately after I applied to another skills assessment on " Systems Administrator", hoping to add the new skills assessment if systems analyst reaches it's occupational ceiling by jan. And on the other hand I can also try for a state sponsorship with " systems admin".
> 
> What do you think my chances of getting an invitation by 7th ?..
> 
> More positive or anything more to add up?..
> 
> Ciao



Hi prazsilva,

System Analyst and System Admin are to very different streams, this is what i believe. 

Chances for you getting the invite for Jan is quite good. I think January 21st will be the last lot for SA / BA category for this year.


----------



## sim_bangalore

superm said:


> I lodged on 17th . obviously no Co yet.


I lodged on 12th Dec.No CO yet.Done with PCC and medical.


----------



## beebetty

beebetty said:


> Okay Anne, I will breakdown quickly to make it clear. I intend to apply for company secretary as I have 3.5 working experience in this field. I hold bachelor of arts in indonesia and I think there's no specific degree to work as a secretary. Anyway I have submitted for educational assessment to OQA but have not received a reply yet.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me about posting a timeline  will do.


Hi Anne, 

Just a short question, is it true that I can't apply for 189 for company secretary? it is under csol.


----------



## Stigmatic

What is the deadline after ACS result can we submit the EOI ?


----------



## subhadipbose

Friends and Seniors !!

Anyone who has done their MED's at the health clininc in India, Can you please give me a rough estimate on the *total charges that were incurred *???


----------



## subhadipbose

rumel36 said:


> I have queries regarding TB disease. 7 years ago I had TB disease. As I know if this disease removed completely then I am eligible to apply. Is there any impact on application?


You are definitely eligible to apply but i am not sure whther that will have any impact on the application or not...better call up your health clinic and have a word with the concerned doctor's panel before filling up the health form. Atleast i am planning to do so for my spouse.


----------



## subhadipbose

Stigmatic said:


> What is the deadline after ACS result can we submit the EOI ?


There isn't any deadline but better keep a watch on the cap over your job code...if thats reached then your chances will disappear if you delay it further.


----------



## subhadipbose

sunil0780 said:


> in right side of application we have button Attach documents
> click on this button which will open an popup to attach other document
> you can specify iin Description about the document
> 
> good luck and wish you happy new year


Thanks Sunil.....wish you too a very happy and prosperous year ahead


----------



## scorpio9

subhadipbose said:


> Friends and Seniors !!
> 
> Anyone who has done their MED's at the health clininc in India, Can you please give me a rough estimate on the total charges that were incurred ???


It would be around 4300/- per head.


----------



## superm

scorpio9 said:


> It would be around 4300/- per head.


I heard its around 2.5-2.6K per head?
can anybody confirm?


----------



## sim_bangalore

subhadipbose said:


> Friends and Seniors !!
> 
> Anyone who has done their MED's at the health clininc in India, Can you please give me a rough estimate on the *total charges that were incurred *???


It will cost you INR 7000 for couple.


----------



## sudip63

Hi guys, any idea?? If the disability management diploma cours can obtain the 5 points if the spouse have that qualification?? If yes , could you please tell the process of assessment requirement?? Or else can they apply 189 eoi??


----------



## abdulazeem

Stigmatic said:


> Hi prazsilva,
> 
> System Analyst and System Admin are to very different streams, this is what i believe.
> 
> Chances for you getting the invite for Jan is quite good. I think January 21st will be the last lot for SA / BA category for this year.


Dear 

Me 60points date of effect 22/12/12 system analyst

How about my EOI. do you think i can get invite on 7th Jan 2013 hopefully?

Abdulazeem mohammed


----------



## zamil525

Dear Members,

In my EOI I can not find the time of EOI submission. I can see only the date of submission. My submission date was 18-Dec, so in my EOI I only see 18-Dec as "Date of Submission". But I know in invitation round, DIAC also considers time of EOI submission.

How can I know the time of submission in my EOI?


----------



## applyoz

Hi,

I just filled out my EOI for 189 and saved it as a draft. But before submitting, I wanted a clarification on the years of experience.

Based on my ACS assessment, I will be completing 5 years of experience in December 2012 and my points would be 65.But the EOI tool is considering it as less than 5 years and hence the points would be 60.

Any idea as to how the tool calculates the number of years of experience,whether days would be accounted for?
If I apply now, the next invitation round is on Jan 7th.So, would my experience get updated accordingly and my points get changed?

I am really confused.Please suggest.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## spin123

applyoz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just filled out my EOI for 189 and saved it as a draft. But before submitting, I wanted a clarification on the years of experience.
> 
> Based on my ACS assessment, I will be completing 5 years of experience in December 2012 and my points would be 65.But the EOI tool is considering it as less than 5 years and hence the points would be 60.
> 
> Any idea as to how the tool calculates the number of years of experience,whether days would be accounted for?
> If I apply now, the next invitation round is on Jan 7th.So, would my experience get updated accordingly and my points get changed?
> 
> I am really confused.Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Normally the systems calculates the years of experience and gives the relevant points. I guess you will get 65 once December is over. 

Btw did you have any breaks in your work experience? if so system might be deducting accordingly.


----------



## Stigmatic

applyoz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just filled out my EOI for 189 and saved it as a draft. But before submitting, I wanted a clarification on the years of experience.
> 
> Based on my ACS assessment, I will be completing 5 years of experience in December 2012 and my points would be 65.But the EOI tool is considering it as less than 5 years and hence the points would be 60.
> 
> Any idea as to how the tool calculates the number of years of experience,whether days would be accounted for?
> If I apply now, the next invitation round is on Jan 7th.So, would my experience get updated accordingly and my points get changed?
> 
> I am really confused.Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



The next round of invites is expected on 7th Jan. So even if you apply early Jan, before 7th then your chances to get the invite is good with 65 points. So wait till December ends and then apply on 1st Jan.


----------



## applyoz

Thank you for the replies. Hoping to get an invite for 7th Jan.


----------



## subhadipbose

FORM 80

Part B does take the details of your partner.
Part C : It again asks : "Are you planning to travel to Australia with any other person(s) OR
if you are in Australia did you travel with any other person(s)?"

Should I answer Yes and again speciafy the partner/spouse details in here ??


----------



## subhadipbose

Folks !!!
Any idea what Form 1221 is ??


----------



## superm

subhadipbose said:


> Folks !!!
> Any idea what Form 1221 is ??


It is similar to form 80 - its also general information form about you but shorter than 80. Sometime this is also asked to be uploaded by CO like form 80.
link: www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1221.pdf


----------



## monty83

i AM submitting my SS & EOI for WA tomorrow. Kindly adive what is the best time to do PCC as i have to get it for 5 countires. India/Uganda/UAE/Bahrain/Seychelles..

Does the issue date of PCC from coutnry of origin affect anything or the date of submission is considered with DIAC


----------



## limonic316

monty83 said:


> i AM submitting my SS & EOI for WA tomorrow. Kindly adive what is the best time to do PCC as i have to get it for 5 countires. India/Uganda/UAE/Bahrain/Seychelles..
> 
> Does the issue date of PCC from coutnry of origin affect anything or the date of submission is considered with DIAC


hi

The date of initial entry to Aus, to claim your PR, will depend on your PCC and medical checks (whichever is earliest).

So, if you get a PCC with date Dec. 30 2012, your first entry on the Visa would be Dec 30, 2013 even if you get the Visa granted in Nov, 2013. It's like an expiration date for PCC and medicals.

It would be best to check how much time these countries to take for issuing a PCC, then check how much time WA SS takes. Start applying for the PCCs (starting with the one which takes longest) to fall in line with when you expect to get the 190 invite.

hth


----------



## S58cRenu

Let me be the first 251513 job code (Pharmacist) in the thread. Hope this helps others who may be interested in this career path into the "land of Oz". 

EOI Submitted 29/12/12 with 75 Points as subclass 189.

Let the games begin .


----------



## Metrobus

I have a question with initial entry date. I am currently a 485 visa holder and I might head home for a break for a couple of weeks in February or March. I want to know if 189 visa was granted whilst I am in Australia, would initial entry date still apply or they will regard me as I am in Australia already by that date therefore the initial entry requirement would be cleared?
Second, if the visa was granted whilst I am overseas will my current visa got cancelled and replaced by the new 189 visa? If so, will my return causes a satisfaction of the initial entry requirement?
Thanks.


----------



## monty83

limonic316 said:


> hi
> 
> The date of initial entry to Aus, to claim your PR, will depend on your PCC and medical checks (whichever is earliest).
> 
> So, if you get a PCC with date Dec. 30 2012, your first entry on the Visa would be Dec 30, 2013 even if you get the Visa granted in Nov, 2013. It's like an expiration date for PCC and medicals.
> 
> It would be best to check how much time these countries to take for issuing a PCC, then check how much time WA SS takes. Start applying for the PCCs (starting with the one which takes longest) to fall in line with when you expect to get the 190 invite.
> 
> hth


...You mean to say that i should fly within the date of expiry of PCC which is 1 year form the date of issue (even if the actual date mention on pCC is lesser ) , if visa granted on time..


----------



## rumel36

auslover said:


> HI guys,
> 
> As the EOI process has already started so i am starting this thread where people can share , Their EOi filing status and issues.
> 
> I Filed EOI today with 60 points


For which occupation you have applied?

Total Experience?


----------



## sach_1213

Need some urgent help. I had done my medicals with my famiily on 22nd dec. The link disappeared under my spouse n kids name but the link appears under my name. When i Click the link i get the following message.......

*Confirmation Of Receipt*

Your details have been received by this Department. Press The 'Review and Print Referral Letter' button to retrieve your referral letter for the examination(s) you must complete as part of your visa application. You must take this letter with you to your examination.

Name xxxxxxxxxxx
TRN xxxxxxxxxxx
DOB xxxxxxxxxxx
SEX xxxxxxxxxxx
Passport Number xxxxxxxxxxx
Passport Country India

I just want to know from senior expats that r my medicals reffered or its a reciept of medicals done. I am into some tension after reading this. Pls need ur expert advice.

Thanks


----------



## sunil0780

Hi All I finised My Medical today
and they will give report on Moday
they ahve charged 3150 (26+160 form) + 1000 (Documentation Charge)

any Idea what is this 1000 charge


----------



## superm

sunil0780 said:


> Hi All I finised My Medical today
> and they will give report on Moday
> they ahve charged 3150 (26+160 form) + 1000 (Documentation Charge)
> 
> any Idea what is this 1000 charge


I would suggest to post at single thread first and if you don't get a reply then post it elsewhere but related thread. Replied to your post on another post with couple of questions - please ans those!


----------



## subhadipbose

Hello Friends !!

Do we need to upload the following documents:
1. Photograph (if yes then which format .jpg/gif..)
2. Resume (if yes then which format .doc/.pdf)
3. State Nomination Approval Mail 
4. Form 80 for self
5. Form 1221 for spouse


----------



## sunil0780

superm said:


> I would suggest to post at single thread first and if you don't get a reply then post it elsewhere but related thread. Replied to your post on another post with couple of questions - please ans those!


Sure


----------



## limonic316

monty83 said:


> ...You mean to say that i should fly within the date of expiry of PCC which is 1 year form the date of issue (even if the actual date mention on pCC is lesser ) , if visa granted on time..


Well...usually police clearances are valid for a year. If in a particular case a country's police clearance is valid for less time, say six months, then most likely your initial entry date would have to be before that.

Not sure if that answers your concern...I don't see a question in your post. Seems like a statement!


----------



## limonic316

subhadipbose said:


> Hello Friends !!
> 
> Do we need to upload the following documents:
> 1. Photograph (if yes then which format .jpg/gif..)
> 2. Resume (if yes then which format .doc/.pdf)
> 3. State Nomination Approval Mail
> 4. Form 80 for self
> 5. Form 1221 for spouse



1. No
2. No - This is taken care of by Skills Assessments
3. Yes
4. Not till they ask
5. Don't know

Further reading: 

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/136642-visa-189-granted-ama.html


----------



## applyoz

*EOI submitted*

Dear All,

I have submitted my EOI for 189 today. I have also applied for SS for NSW today. I had made a small mistake in my EOI(glaring mistake in my employment history made me get 5 points less ..noticed that in the nick of time) else i would have submitted my EOI two days earlier. Hope this doesn't make much of a difference.

Thank you to the forum guys for helping. :clap2:

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## tshanmuganathan

Hi All,

I have recently applied for REISSUE of passport for adding my spouse details and I got a new one. I was NOT aware that Passport Number would change. 

But My following things are mapped my old passport number only
+ IELTS Score
+ ACS Outcome
+ Expression and Interest and I also applied for State sponsorship(which is currently in progress) and I waiting for their outcome.

Now, If I get my state sponsorship result, I have to apply for visa using my New Passport only. Can Some one clarify the implications/work arounds to convey my Case officer that I have applied for New passport just to add my spouse details.

Please let me know !

Cheers
Shan.


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> I heard its around 2.5-2.6K per head?
> can anybody confirm?


It is 2300 Rs. Correct !


----------



## superm

Cartisol said:


> It is 2300 Rs. Correct !


Hey Cartisol - 
you are talking about meds cost, right?
Its 2450 per person from Delhi. I am done with my meds!


----------



## Cartisol

superm said:


> Hey Cartisol -
> you are talking about meds cost, right?
> Its 2450 per person from Delhi. I am done with my meds!


Hey Superm

Yeup, Medicals. Actually you know, these Medical Labs in Bangalore (Which I had been earlier when I went on 457 Visa, I had to give. That time, they charged me 1200, but initially they told me, its 2500. Then I spoke to them and made them understand its not courier and paperwork but online! And I told its for Australian Visa. Then as suggested by my colleague who did that just few days back, I told them that he was charged only Rs 1200. Then they agreed. They just dont know as its a big lab and many receptionists are there atleast in Bangalore and or kind of cheating. I have also spoke to them last month for the Medicals, again they did the same thing  I then made them agree for Rs 2300. They fnally said Rs 2500 from 3500 

Well the fee you paid is not much different  They simply quote any fee for those who dont bargain and or never done. Hope you understand that system there 

I am in PM with you.

Cheers


----------



## Radiantrhino

hello Everyone,
I have just submitted our visa application form yesterday and today i realised that there are some errors in the joining dates of employment and promotion dates. They are tiny errors of dates...like instead of 12th Oct, i have put 9th and instead of 28th Aug i have put July. It would not change the number of years employed in any way but how can i rectify these errors now? I feel stupid for submitting it that way and wish to change them. Is there any way to email DIAC or get in touch with them??
Pls help
thanks in advance


----------



## applyoz

*Passport change after applying for EOI*



tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have recently applied for REISSUE of passport for adding my spouse details and I got a new one. I was NOT aware that Passport Number would change.
> 
> But My following things are mapped my old passport number only
> + IELTS Score
> + ACS Outcome
> + Expression and Interest and I also applied for State sponsorship(which is currently in progress) and I waiting for their outcome.
> 
> Now, If I get my state sponsorship result, I have to apply for visa using my New Passport only. Can Some one clarify the implications/work arounds to convey my Case officer that I have applied for New passport just to add my spouse details.
> 
> Please let me know !
> 
> Cheers
> Shan.


Hello All,

Even I have the same query. Please somebody provide pointers. 

Regards


----------



## salmantq

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have recently applied for REISSUE of passport for adding my spouse details and I got a new one. I was NOT aware that Passport Number would change.
> 
> But My following things are mapped my old passport number only
> + IELTS Score
> + ACS Outcome
> + Expression and Interest and I also applied for State sponsorship(which is currently in progress) and I waiting for their outcome.
> 
> Now, If I get my state sponsorship result, I have to apply for visa using my New Passport only. Can Some one clarify the implications/work arounds to convey my Case officer that I have applied for New passport just to add my spouse details.
> 
> Please let me know !
> 
> Cheers
> Shan.


I also have related question . I got the invite but my passport was going to expire in 60 days so i applied for new passport . Now i haven't applied for Visa application as yet , i will with new passport which i have with me. Do i need to tell CO that i have new passport or fill change in circumstances form ? since i read somewhere that we are obliged to tell CO of any change after invitation ? or do we need to tell any change after we apply for visa ? 

your reply is very much appreciated


----------



## deepuz

salmantq said:


> I also have related question . I got the invite but my passport was going to expire in 60 days so i applied for new passport . Now i haven't applied for Visa application as yet , i will with new passport which i have with me. Do i need to tell CO that i have new passport or fill change in circumstances form ? since i read somewhere that we are obliged to tell CO of any change after invitation ? or do we need to tell any change after we apply for visa ?
> 
> your reply is very much appreciated


Even I have the same problem, we have also applied for State sponsorship and waiting for the results..
In my case, my wife is the primary applicant..
In her passport, spouse last name (my name) is given wrong.. not a spell mistake complete last name is wrong.. so when we enquired about this in passport office they asked us to apply for passport reissue which will eventually change the passport number...

kindly advice?


----------



## pinkray

Hi All,
newbie question - i submitted the EOI and Vic SS application on 11 December 2012. how long does it generally takes for the authorities to respond? an approximate may be , if possible.

Thanks


----------



## superm

pinkray said:


> Hi All,
> newbie question - i submitted the EOI and Vic SS application on 11 December 2012. how long does it generally takes for the authorities to respond? an approximate may be , if possible.
> 
> Thanks


Vic takes a long time for approving.. its around 12 weeks I believe - 190 EOI will only be invited after SS approval.
Have you lodged 189 also in EOI? if yes, then how many points?


----------



## pinkray

superm said:


> Vic takes a long time for approving.. its around 12 weeks I believe - 190 EOI will only be invited after SS approval.
> Have you lodged 189 also in EOI? if yes, then how many points?


Thanks superm for the reply. 12 weeks Hmm.. i guess i should :ranger:

I have only applied under 190 with 75 Points.


----------



## superm

pinkray said:


> Thanks superm for the reply. 12 weeks Hmm.. i guess i should :ranger:
> 
> I have only applied under 190 with 75 Points.


why not 189 ? SOL list issue? whats your occupation?
Just want to confirm if you are really not eligible for 189 or you are just not aware..


----------



## pinkray

superm said:


> why not 189 ? SOL list issue? whats your occupation?
> Just want to confirm if you are really not eligible for 189 or you are just not aware..


Hi superm,

I am working as a Software Test Lead with 8 years of work experience behind me.
I am filing this app via a consultant and 190 is the option they suggested.

I have relied on the consultant's word thus far and it's only now after joining expatforum that i am beginning to understand the finer points..


----------



## tshanmuganathan

Hi All,

I have recently applied for REISSUE of passport for adding my spouse details and I got a new one. I was NOT aware that Passport Number would change. 

But My following things are mapped my old passport number only
+ IELTS Score
+ ACS Outcome
+ Expression and Interest and I also applied for State sponsorship(which is currently in progress) and I waiting for their outcome.

Now, If I get my state sponsorship result, I have to apply for visa using my New Passport only. Can Some one clarify the implications/work arounds to convey my Case officer that I have applied for New passport just to add my spouse details.

Please let me know if I need to update my EOI straight away ? I am waiting for VIC SS outcome.

Cheers
Shan.


----------



## superm

pinkray said:


> Hi superm,
> 
> I am working as a Software Test Lead with 8 years of work experience behind me.
> I am filing this app via a consultant and 190 is the option they suggested.
> 
> I have relied on the consultant's word thus far and it's only now after joining expatforum that i am beginning to understand the finer points..


I would suggest you to go through requirement and eligibility for 189 visa
Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa

- as it is better than 190 as you are not bound to be in region for 2 year. And earlier 190 people had quite an advantage of fast processing but now its not so .. as 12 week wait is quite much of time.
Also 189 and 190 visa application difference is hardly 15 days now from what I have seen.


----------



## Saroj2012

pinkray said:


> Hi superm,
> 
> I am working as a Software Test Lead with 8 years of work experience behind me.
> I am filing this app via a consultant and 190 is the option they suggested.
> 
> I have relied on the consultant's word thus far and it's only now after joining expatforum that i am beginning to understand the finer points..


Hi Pinray,
If you have 75 points on 190 , which means 70 points in 189. You will get straight invitation with 70 points in 189. I suggest you to go for 189. 
May be consultant is going to get more money from you with 190 (as they need to put a bit more effort ..) thats why adviced 190????
Thanks
Saroj


----------



## pinkray

Thanks Saroj for the reply.

hmm..your comment has left me wondering why was i not presented with the 189 option by the consultant? 
I'll check with the consultant about the constraints (if any) and update the forum.

ExpatForum..I am Lovin' it!


----------



## superm

pinkray said:


> Thanks Saroj for the reply.
> 
> hmm..your comment has left me wondering why was i not presented with the 189 option by the consultant?
> I'll check with the consultant about the constraints (if any) and update the forum.
> 
> ExpatForum..I am Lovin' it!


Yup if you are here - you would not need an agent, really ;-p
You must be already feeling that..


----------



## tshanmuganathan

pinkray said:


> Thanks Saroj for the reply.
> 
> hmm..your comment has left me wondering why was i not presented with the 189 option by the consultant?
> I'll check with the consultant about the constraints (if any) and update the forum.
> 
> ExpatForum..I am Lovin' it!


Hi PinkRay,

Your consultant is correct if you are applying for ANZCO - SOFTWARE TESTER . State sponsorship is the ONLY Option for few of the Skilled Occupation list. As of now 2 stats offer SS. South Australia (Already Moved Low ) and Victoria(High demand) Refer to their websites. 

So you are in the right path no worries and don't get excited that you can apply for 189 straight away   ... I am also a Software Tester with almost 7 yrs and applied for VIC SS and waiting for their Result ! 

Cheers
Shan.


----------



## pinkray

hi shan,
i get it now.. thanks for the clarification.
so we are in the same boat then, waiting up for vic ss approval. i wish you all the best for the same 
cheers.


----------



## ron81

*Form 80*

Friends,

I need your suggestion. 

I got the CO assigned now. He had asked for few documents (PCC & Medicals etc). Also he had asked for form 80 for my wife. In the original application, we had mentioned that she is NOT know by any other names. But, so to realize, in her birth certificate the spelling of the name is slightly different. 

So, should i specific the other name (name at birth) in form 80 and along with that provide 1023 (notification for incorrect answer). Or should i just mention the same thing as in application form as i suppose we do not need to submit the birth certificate. In case if i have to submit 1023, what should we give the reason for -"Why was incorrect information provided?"

For age/birth proof, can we provide passport as proof? or birth certificate is mandatory?

Please suggest.


----------



## ravzter

do we know the invitation levels for Jan 2013 ?


----------



## Metrobus

I have a question. I have submitted my EOI early December on 60 points. I've done medicals for 485 visa and PCCs in September. Do I need to do it again? If so, should I do it now? And if I leave Australia at the time 189 is granted, would I be requested to come back by a certain time? Thanks.


----------



## Stigmatic

Metrobus said:


> I have a question. I have submitted my EOI early December on 60 points. I've done medicals for 485 visa and PCCs in September. Do I need to do it again? If so, should I do it now? And if I leave Australia at the time 189 is granted, would I be requested to come back by a certain time? Thanks.


PCC is valid for 1 year (depending upon the country). I believe Ausssie considers PCC valid for 1 year from the date of issue. So in your case, you have PCC for Sep 2012...valid till Sep 2013....and when your EOI is selected and you will apply ur Visa say in Feb....in this case you will get your date of Aussies entry latest by Sep 2013. 

So PCC date is not a prob, but you cannot land Aussie after 1 year of your PCC.


----------



## Stigmatic

ravzter said:


> do we know the invitation levels for Jan 2013 ?


Dec 3rd and 17th EOI report is not out yet due to holidays i guess. 

Hope the report to be out this week.


----------



## sudip63

Stigmatic said:


> Dec 3rd and 17th EOI report is not out yet due to holidays i guess.
> 
> Hope the report to be out this week.


I saw the report of december 3 today but couldnt find about 17 dec. 1400 people were invited on 189 visa on dec 3


----------



## superm

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi PinkRay,
> 
> Your consultant is correct if you are applying for ANZCO - SOFTWARE TESTER . State sponsorship is the ONLY Option for few of the Skilled Occupation list. As of now 2 stats offer SS. South Australia (Already Moved Low ) and Victoria(High demand) Refer to their websites.
> 
> So you are in the right path no worries and don't get excited that you can apply for 189 straight away   ... I am also a Software Tester with almost 7 yrs and applied for VIC SS and waiting for their Result !
> 
> Cheers
> Shan.


software tester is not in 189 sol list ?


----------



## computer153

Hi guys, need help, i have applied for 189 and 190 with 60 and 65 points respectively. For 190 i have applied to victoria state, do i have to contact my state with all documents required for state sponsorship now or after i get invitation from skill set for class 190 or i don't have to contact them if i get invitation from skill set, please advise.


----------



## umairahmad

computer153 said:


> Hi guys, need help, i have applied for 189 and 190 with 60 and 65 points respectively. For 190 i have applied to victoria state, do i have to contact my state with all documents required for state sponsorship now or after i get invitation from skill set for class 190 or i don't have to contact them if i get invitation from skill set, please advise.



if you have applied for SS then wait for its results and Invite will automatically be issued once SS is Approved.... the workflow for 190 is like this...

1. SS Application
2. SS Approved
3. Invitation Issued Automatically......

in case of 189 step 3 will be executed automatically by the system when your turn comes.......

(after receiving invitation for 189, Processing is a bit slow as compared to 190)

hope it helps...


----------



## subhadipbose

Friends,
I visited the Passport Office today after the change in PCC status and came to know that they received ADVERSE report from Police station. The reason is i had been staying at the current address for the past 11 months and not 12 months. Now they have sent back my file for Reverification. This is aain going to get back to the cumbersome process which already took nearly 3 months .............

Problem is I have already applied for the visa on 27th Dec and uploaded the docs as well except the PCC. Any idea whether we can request the CO to grant me some time since i believe its going to be atleast 2.5 months more before I receive the PCC ??
And moreover in such a situation should I go for the MED now or hold back for some more time to delay the process.

Any help would be highly appreciated.......Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## devandroid

computer153 said:


> Hi guys, need help, i have applied for 189 and 190 with 60 and 65 points respectively. For 190 i have applied to victoria state, do i have to contact my state with all documents required for state sponsorship now or after i get invitation from skill set for class 190 or i don't have to contact them if i get invitation from skill set, please advise.


Have you already applied for the ss from Vic? or have you only submitted the EOI?
submitting the EOI for 190 alone, would not get you SS from Vic, you have to apply for SS from the Victoria state website. see Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


----------



## subhadipbose

MED costs Rs. 2300 at Pune India per person.


----------



## subhadipbose

AnneChristina said:


> I think it is calculated in days. ...........



Hi Anne,

I have somehow landed in your position. I had visite dthe Indian Passport office today to follow up on my PCC application dated 08th oCT. They informed me today that they have received Adverse report just because i was staying at my current address for 11 months and not 12 months. Though I have already completed more than 12 months now. So they are sending my file back to the local police station for Reverification. I'm scared that they are again going to take 3 months for this process.

Now I have already applied for the visa on 27th Dec so the might just get a CO assigned in another 2-3 weeks. But I won't have the PCC with me by then. Is there a way to request the CO to give me time till the PCC is issued to me i.e. around 2 months more.

Please share our experience about this situation and should I and my spuse go for the MED now in such a scenario ?


----------



## thumbsup

subhadipbose said:


> Friends,
> I visited the Passport Office today after the change in PCC status and came to know that they received ADVERSE report from Police station. The reason is i had been staying at the current address for the past 11 months and not 12 months. Now they have sent back my file for Reverification. This is aain going to get back to the cumbersome process which already took nearly 3 months .............
> 
> Problem is I have already applied for the visa on 27th Dec and uploaded the docs as well except the PCC. Any idea whether we can request the CO to grant me some time since i believe its going to be atleast 2.5 months more before I receive the PCC ??
> And moreover in such a situation should I go for the MED now or hold back for some more time to delay the process.
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated.......Thanks in advance !!!



Subhadipbose, sorry to hear about the PCC thing. I visited Pune PSK last week 27th dec for PCC. I asked about the timeline at counter C. They told me it depends upon you how much you follow up with commissioner office and local police station. If you follow up well it may come in 15 days, otherwise it would take 1-2 months. 

I would advise you to start the process and visit the local police station or commisioner office (as the online status shows) after a week's time and try to fast track the process.

Hope that helps!

Cheers.


----------



## brahmgupta

thumbsup said:


> Subhadipbose, sorry to hear about the PCC thing. I visited Pune PSK last week 27th dec for PCC. I asked about the timeline at counter C. They told me it depends upon you how much you follow up with commissioner office and local police station. If you follow up well it may come in 15 days, otherwise it would take 1-2 months.
> 
> I would advise you to start the process and visit the local police station or commisioner office (as the online status shows) after a week's time and try to fast track the process.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Cheers.


I never knew that PCC gonna take so much time. I got my wife's PCC in flat 1hr. For my PCC I am getting my passport re-issued with spouse name on it.


----------



## thumbsup

brahmgupta said:


> I never knew that PCC gonna take so much time. I got my wife's PCC in flat 1hr. For my PCC I am getting my passport re-issued with spouse name on it.


yes.. PCC doesn't take much time if passport is issued from the same jurisdiction. but if the passport is issued from place A and you willing to take PCC from place B, it may take any time between 10-60 days.


----------



## PRForAussie

subhadipbose said:


> Friends,
> I visited the Passport Office today after the change in PCC status and came to know that they received ADVERSE report from Police station. The reason is i had been staying at the current address for the past 11 months and not 12 months. Now they have sent back my file for Reverification. This is aain going to get back to the cumbersome process which already took nearly 3 months .............
> 
> Problem is I have already applied for the visa on 27th Dec and uploaded the docs as well except the PCC. Any idea whether we can request the CO to grant me some time since i believe its going to be atleast 2.5 months more before I receive the PCC ??
> And moreover in such a situation should I go for the MED now or hold back for some more time to delay the process.
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated.......Thanks in advance !!!


Hi Subhadipbose,

I am from pune and my application is also stuck due to PCC for more than 2 months. I am new to this forum so I don't know how to share personal details but if you could share your email id or cell number we get in touch and I could share my experience which might help you.


----------



## subhadipbose

PRForAussie said:


> Hi Subhadipbose,
> 
> I am from pune and my application is also stuck due to PCC for more than 2 months. I am new to this forum so I don't know how to share personal details but if you could share your email id or cell number we get in touch and I could share my experience which might help you.


You can contact me at bose dot subhadip at gmail dot com


----------



## vintagebunnie

immi.gov.au just updated their website and confirmed the January rounds will be 7th and 21th -

The Department of Immigration and Citizenship conducts rounds of invitations on the first Monday of the month. If there is a second invitation round in a month, that round will be held on the third Monday of that month.

In January 2013, two invitation rounds will be held for the Skilled - Independent and Skilled - Regional (Provisional) visa subclasses covering a maximum of 3000 EOIs in that month.

These rounds will be on 7 January 2013 and 21 January 2013.

-----------------------
Reports haven't been updated yet.


----------



## Shixmo

Anyone who lodged their visa application around 27th December or that last week and has a CO allocated?


----------



## ravzter

Wat does every one think 60 point date cut off will be for 7th jan invitations?


----------



## Metrobus

ravzter said:


> Wat does every one think 60 point date cut off will be for 7th jan invitations?


Up to mid/late Dec I think, around Christmas Time.

This is because there might be students trying to submit EOI when results ate released, causing more applicants around this time.


----------



## superm

Shixmo said:


> Anyone who lodged their visa application around 27th December or that last week and has a CO allocated?


For 189 or 190 ?
For 189 - people from nov end are still waiting! no Dec one has got CO yet - as per info on forum!

For 190 - I guess somwhere around mid dec one has got CO! Better check 190 - waiting for CO thread for more info!


----------



## Shixmo

For 189. I guess then we have to wait a couple of weeks then.


----------



## Ghostride

Shixmo said:


> For 189. I guess then we have to wait a couple of weeks then.


Hi. For 189, someone from as far as 20th nov is still awaiting CO.


----------



## PRForAussie

subhadipbose said:


> You can contact me at bose dot subhadip at gmail dot com


I have sent you an email.
Regarding extension you just need to send an email to CO asking for extension.


----------



## ravzter

if u get invited do u get email on the midnight ?


----------



## zamil525

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi PinkRay,
> 
> Your consultant is correct if you are applying for ANZCO - SOFTWARE TESTER . State sponsorship is the ONLY Option for few of the Skilled Occupation list. As of now 2 stats offer SS. South Australia (Already Moved Low ) and Victoria(High demand) Refer to their websites.
> 
> So you are in the right path no worries and don't get excited that you can apply for 189 straight away   ... I am also a Software Tester with almost 7 yrs and applied for VIC SS and waiting for their Result !
> 
> Cheers
> Shan.


Why is that so ? Isn't the Software Tester occupation in the list (SOL) for which one cannot apply under 189 ?


----------



## comwiz_y2k

Hi Guys,

I have submitted visa application last December 18, but I have not received CO yet. Does anyone got CO allocated beyond December 18 visa application?


----------



## Shixmo

I had asked the same question and guys who applied even on 20th November have no CO allocated yet.
I guess we have to wait 



comwiz_y2k said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted visa application last December 18, but I have not received CO yet. Does anyone got CO allocated beyond December 18 visa application?


----------



## superm

comwiz_y2k said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted visa application last December 18, but I have not received CO yet. Does anyone got CO allocated beyond December 18 visa application?


For 189 - nov applicants are also waiting for CO. So you need to be a bit more patient 
My application submit date is almost same as yours.


----------



## AnneChristina

zamil525 said:


> Why is that so ? Isn't the Software Tester occupation in the list (SOL) for which one cannot apply under 189 ?


Hi Zamil,
software tester is only on SOL 2 (CSOL) which requires state sponsorship. It is not on SOL 1.


----------



## mohsin_jawed

I got invited, EOI submission date 22nd Dec with 60 points :clap2:


----------



## burge

*eoi invite*

wow! thanks guyz. i'm so delighted. you guyz here have been there all the way. I just got my invite now. Another hurdle crossed. A new one begins.60 points, dec 15 submission.


----------



## Megha09

Cleared one huddle. Got Invitation today with 60 points submitted 7th Dec.


----------



## sudip63

Guys.. Could anyone tell??? Whether we get an email or we have to log in to see the invitation???


----------



## burge

sudip63 said:


> Guys.. Could anyone tell??? Whether we get an email or we have to log in to see the invitation???


i did not receive an email. i logged into skill select.


----------



## computer153

Hi guys just got invitation for class 189, applied on 23/12/2012 ASCO 26311, i received email


----------



## computer153

with 60 points


----------



## sudip63

burge said:


> i did not receive an email. i logged into skill select.


Thankxx for reply ...
I got an email )


----------



## applyoz

*Got Invitation*

Dear All,

I got the invitation ..logged in now..  Thanks to the forum guys for all the help. 

I had also sent application to NSW. I am going to withdraw it now.

First hurdle crossed.


----------



## nav.mahajan

Congrats all for getting invite...... All the best for the next process....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## Maddy27

Congratulations to all of you:clap2::clap2: and Good luck for the GRANT


----------



## prazsilva

Stigmatic said:


> Hi prazsilva,
> 
> System Analyst and System Admin are to very different streams, this is what i believe.
> 
> Chances for you getting the invite for Jan is quite good. I think January 21st will be the last lot for SA / BA category for this year.


I am invited !!!!.

Thanks so much for all your encouragement and sharing your knowledge through every single word .


----------



## AnneChristina

Congratulations to everyone who received an invitation. :cheer2:

Seems thus far the cut-off is Dec 23rd.
Anyone who lodged an EoI after that date with 60 points who did/ did not receive an invite?


----------



## buddi

My job code (Chemical and Materials Engineers) has reached the ceiling. I believe this is the only code so far. So for any other codes, your EOIs are still good to go. Good luck!


----------



## buddi

Anne, you still stuck with US PCC? Hope you will get it soon! I have all 5 PCCs done, but I am not able to track the Singapore PCC at the moment. 




AnneChristina said:


> Congratulations to everyone who received an invitation. :cheer2:
> 
> Seems thus far the cut-off is Dec 23rd.
> Anyone who lodged an EoI after that date with 60 points who did/ did not receive an invite?


----------



## buddi

I have it all done in a span of 3 months. Oh man, I hope I would never do this again. Couldn't concentrate on anything in this 3 months even when I am on holiday. 





stanmarsh said:


> Damn son! 5 PCCs. Must be a dreadful job getting each one of them.
> To chase progress of the Singapore PCC, calling them might help.
> Good luck!


----------



## AnneChristina

buddi said:


> Anne, you still stuck with US PCC? Hope you will get it soon! I have all 5 PCCs done, but I am not able to track the Singapore PCC at the moment.


Haha, you are the first one I see here who needs more PCCs than me 
I hope I will get the PCC today. My flatmate will return from vacation so I hope he will contact me with good news!

I read somewhere that Sg gives foreigners who request a PCC a hard time?! Hope it's not all too bad!


----------



## apurvwalia

Hi,

I have not provided my EOI number to the NSW as the SS was applied by my agent and I created EOI myself.

I am not sure what details have been provided by the agent. Should I provide the EOI number to NSW or wait till the SS approves ?


----------



## S58cRenu

7/1/13 - Invited 
7/7/13 - App'd


----------



## AnneChristina

S58cRenu said:


> 7/1/13 - Invited
> 7/7/13 - App'd


Haha, I'm sure you are getting confused with the "everywhere but in the US-date system" 
Applied on 07/01/2013?

Good luck!


----------



## sudip63

AnneChristina said:


> Haha, I'm sure you are getting confused with the "everywhere but in the US-date system"
> Applied on 07/01/2013?
> 
> Good luck!


Hi anne and other members.
Any idea?? Do all the dependents and family member who are included in 189 application has to be on shore or they can be out of country??
Plzzz tell me.

I am getting confuse to apply


----------



## andrew_expat

......


----------



## andrew_expat

computer153 said:


> Hi guys just got invitation for class 189, applied on 23/12/2012 ASCO 26311, i received email


Very nice. Congratulations.


----------



## Stevo34Galway

Hi

First time submitter, long time reader.

I submitted my EOI on Dec 6th for 60 points as a Secondary School Teacher for a 189 Independent Visa, I'm near the 7000 with my ref number.

I also submitted for a State Sponsored and a Family Sponsored Visa as I have an aunt in WA.

I received an invite for a Family Sponsored visa, yet I haven't aqccepted it yet as I'm waiting for an Independent or 189 visa invite.

Yet, I have received nothing yet. Has anyone received an invite for a 189 Independent Visa yet after submitting in December as I felt I might get one based on dates other submitted in previous rounds.
Getting worried as I want to be there by May or June at the latest

Any help is appreciated greatly


----------



## zamil525

AnneChristina said:


> Congratulations to everyone who received an invitation. :cheer2:
> 
> Seems thus far the cut-off is Dec 23rd.
> Anyone who lodged an EoI after that date with 60 points who did/ did not receive an invite?



Thnx to all the forum members. I feel so lucky as I submitted my EOI in 18-Dec with 60 points and got the invitation in the immediate next round!!!


----------



## Stigmatic

zamil525 said:


> Thnx to all the forum members. I feel so lucky as I submitted my EOI in 18-Dec with 60 points and got the invitation in the immediate next round!!!


Congrats 

Wish you all the best for future ...


----------



## zamil525

I don't find any save button in https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app. I was trying to give some primary info by clicking "Apply Visa" in my EOI. Do I need to fill up the visa form all at once??


----------



## Aussie Seeker

Stevo34Galway said:


> Hi
> 
> First time submitter, long time reader.
> 
> I submitted my EOI on Dec 6th for 60 points as a Secondary School Teacher for a 189 Independent Visa, I'm near the 7000 with my ref number.
> 
> I also submitted for a State Sponsored and a Family Sponsored Visa as I have an aunt in WA.
> 
> I received an invite for a Family Sponsored visa, yet I haven't aqccepted it yet as I'm waiting for an Independent or 189 visa invite.
> 
> Yet, I have received nothing yet. Has anyone received an invite for a 189 Independent Visa yet after submitting in December as I felt I might get one based on dates other submitted in previous rounds.
> Getting worried as I want to be there by May or June at the latest
> 
> Any help is appreciated greatly


Since you've got invitation for Family Sponsored visa you won't give another invitation until your current invitation get expired.
In other words you couldn't receive 2 invitation in parallel in one EOI.

Now you have another option. You can create another EOI and only select 189 in that. In this way you don't have to wait for 60 days for your current invitation got expired.


----------



## Stevo34Galway

Hi Aussie Seeker

Are you sure about that? I was thinking the same as I have not been invited for two rounds now. I rang the Visa enquires in London and they said that my EOI for all Visa that I expressed in would still be valid...although I have my doubts. So much so that I did mention that 60 days apparently had to pass by before another invite, but this was rejected by the woman I was talking to.

Indeed, I went as far as emailing them the same question and below is the answer I got

"Thank you for your enquiry.

Please note that as my colleague explained in the previous email you can
always reject an
invitation if you do not wish to lodge a particular visa application.
You will still be eligible for an Independent visa invite as well as a
State Sponsored visa invite, even though you were issued an invite for a
Family Sponsored Visa.

Please note that If you receive two invitations and you do not lodge a visa
application in response to either of these invitations, your EOI will be
removed from SkillSelect."

I hope they are true in what they say because I am dubious to be honest. 

What do you think?

I might submit another EOI to ensure that I don't lose anymore time in the meantime...


----------



## Shixmo

Congratulations to all who received an invite.
This is just a follow up regarding anyone who lodged their visa in the last week of Nov or month of Dec and has a CO allocated? 
My patience is being tested


----------



## AnneChristina

Stevo34Galway said:


> Hi Aussie Seeker
> 
> Are you sure about that? I was thinking the same as I have not been invited for two rounds now. I rang the Visa enquires in London and they said that my EOI for all Visa that I expressed in would still be valid...although I have my doubts. So much so that I did mention that 60 days apparently had to pass by before another invite, but this was rejected by the woman I was talking to.
> 
> Indeed, I went as far as emailing them the same question and below is the answer I got
> 
> "Thank you for your enquiry.
> 
> Please note that as my colleague explained in the previous email you can
> always reject an
> invitation if you do not wish to lodge a particular visa application.
> You will still be eligible for an Independent visa invite as well as a
> State Sponsored visa invite, even though you were issued an invite for a
> Family Sponsored Visa.
> 
> Please note that If you receive two invitations and you do not lodge a visa
> application in response to either of these invitations, your EOI will be
> removed from SkillSelect."
> 
> I hope they are true in what they say because I am dubious to be honest.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> I might submit another EOI to ensure that I don't lose anymore time in the meantime...


Hi Stevo,
as your occupation has not reached the occupation ceiling yet and people who applied after you received an invitation, I am afraid the responses you got from DIAC must be incorrect. Generally, if someone receives an invitation for one PR the EoI is frozen for any other PR type. So I agree with the suggestion you got earlier; if you want visa subclass 189 just lodge a new EoI asap. If you lodge your EoI within the next few days you may get lucky and receive an invitation in the next round.


----------



## sudip63

zamil525 said:


> I don't find any save button in https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app. I was trying to give some primary info by clicking "Apply Visa" in my EOI. Do I need to fill up the visa form all at once??


You dont need to save as it will be saved automatically. If you want to save ther is a button in the buttom


----------



## sach_1213

Any one knows the meaning of TRIM. 

I HAD A QUESTION GUYS... I mailed my co to know about the status of my documents n medicals recieved or not. I got reply from my CO. saying that she is waiting for my spouse pcc which i had already sent. The subject of the mail starts from TRIM. AND MAIL starts with

IN CONFIDENCE - CLIENT. what this means now


----------



## Janneeyrre

sach_1213 said:


> Any one knows the meaning of TRIM.
> 
> I HAD A QUESTION GUYS... I mailed my co to know about the status of my documents n medicals recieved or not. I got reply from my CO. saying that she is waiting for my spouse pcc which i had already sent. The subject of the mail starts from TRIM. AND MAIL starts with
> 
> IN CONFIDENCE - CLIENT. what this means now


Their database son. My best guess.


----------



## melbourne2012

which visa are you applying? we are waiting for CO. thanks


sach_1213 said:


> Any one knows the meaning of TRIM.
> 
> I HAD A QUESTION GUYS... I mailed my co to know about the status of my documents n medicals recieved or not. I got reply from my CO. saying that she is waiting for my spouse pcc which i had already sent. The subject of the mail starts from TRIM. AND MAIL starts with
> 
> IN CONFIDENCE - CLIENT. what this means now


----------



## Tans

Hi Experts,

To claim spouse points (5) while applying for EOI, does she needs to be under the SOL1 list only or she can be under SOL2 list as well?

My situation: I (Primary applicant) applied for ACS under ICT Business Analyst (SOL1) and my wife planning to apply as Software Tester (SOL2).

Thanks for your help.

Regards,
Tans


----------



## sach_1213

melbourne2012 said:


> which visa are you applying? we are waiting for CO. thanks


visa 190


----------



## jaswinder

Dear seniors,

i am from Delhi (India) and want to know how to pay the visa fees of 3060 dollars by debit card, as my credit card limit is only 30,000 INR

your quick action will be highly appreciated 

thanks in advance


----------



## Stevo34Galway

Hmmmm....seems so. I completed another EOI based on yere advice. Thanks a million. Unfortunate thing was that my new EOI number is in the 800,000 bracket  If I kick up a big stink with the embassy I wonder if they can do something for me????


----------



## PRForAussie

Tans said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> To claim spouse points (5) while applying for EOI, does she needs to be under the SOL1 list only or she can be under SOL2 list as well?
> 
> My situation: I (Primary applicant) applied for ACS under ICT Business Analyst (SOL1) and my wife planning to apply as Software Tester (SOL2).
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Regards,
> Tans


Both Applicants should be from same SOL. I faced the similar situation and could not claim partner points.


----------



## Stigmatic

jaswinder said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> i am from Delhi (India) and want to know how to pay the visa fees of 3060 dollars by debit card, as my credit card limit is only 30,000 INR
> 
> your quick action will be highly appreciated
> 
> thanks in advance




You can use your Debit Card ( Visa / Mastercard).


----------



## deepuz

Stevo34Galway said:


> Hmmmm....seems so. I completed another EOI based on yere advice. Thanks a million. Unfortunate thing was that my new EOI number is in the 800,000 bracket  If I kick up a big stink with the embassy I wonder if they can do something for me????


EOI number doesn't matter.... Its all depends on how many points you have...
if you have 65 points you will surely get the invite in next invitation round (Jan 21st)
if it is 60 points, chances are say about 75% for the next round.... otherwise you may have to wait for feb 1st week inivitation round.......


----------



## burge

hi guyz. I got my invite on 7th january. i have a few questions. 
a) my passport expires 25th june, 2013. should i go ahead and apply for the invite with this passport or i should get a new passport?
b)is it compulsory to use the tonnes of pages of my bank statement of account (over 8 years) as this will be quite bulky. how about the logistics of scanning and uploading them. will a soft copy of my bank statement from the bank suffice?
c) my spouse is yet to write her ielts exam. will that cause a delay? as i want to click on the apply button for the eoi invite.
d) does clicking on apply mean i have to make payment immediately?
thanks for your responses.


----------



## jame13

I am software engineer 261313 and my wife also got assesed for software engineer 261313 .Now she moved to software testing from July 2012.Can i claim Patner 5 points


----------



## Stevo34Galway

Thanks for that abot EOI number. One less thing to worry about. Have 60 points but lockes out as I was ofderes aFamily Sponsored Visa. Real pain as I was led by the embassy in London to believe that I was stoll eligible for all visas until I was offered 2


----------



## MYTH81

*PCC Validity*

Dear All,

I started preparing my PCC's from different countries now i realized that the validity for UAE's PCC is three months only.

I asked before in this forum about the first entry to Australia and was informed that it should be made within a year of the earliest pcc or medical test.

Now, I'm really confused . Please help me to understand.


Thank you all in advance


----------



## wireshark

jaswinder said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> i am from Delhi (India) and want to know how to pay the visa fees of 3060 dollars by debit card, as my credit card limit is only 30,000 INR
> 
> your quick action will be highly appreciated
> 
> thanks in advance


I am not sure about the payment by debit card. If you don't have a credit limit of $3060 in your card, you can just pay the money in advance to the credit card company, thus if your credit limit is $1000, by paying $2060 in advance, you will be able to make the payment of $3060. Anyway it is good to check with the bank from where the credit card was issued.


----------



## Aussie Seeker

Stevo34Galway said:


> Thanks for that abot EOI number. One less thing to worry about. Have 60 points but lockes out as I was ofderes aFamily Sponsored Visa. Real pain as I was led by the embassy in London to believe that I was stoll eligible for all visas until I was offered 2


Hi,

I believe in what I said to you.
If you want to be sure about that, you can write an enquiry in skillselect support center.
Usually they will answer you within two days.

go to this link and select 'Expression of Interest' as Enquiry Type. Then tell them about your situation and ask them about 60 days of waiting for another invitation.
You can ask them about creating another EOI, too.

Support Centre » SkillSelect Support

Regards,


----------



## varuni

auslover said:


> Yes it will automatically calculate points on that basis.



Hi Auslover,

I see a 'job verification' tab in your timeline. It would be helpful if you can elaborate a little bit on the same.

Thanks,
Varuni


----------



## burge

burge said:


> hi guyz. I got my invite on 7th january. i have a few questions.
> a) my passport expires 25th june, 2013. should i go ahead and apply for the invite with this passport or i should get a new passport?
> b)is it compulsory to use the tonnes of pages of my bank statement of account (over 8 years) as this will be quite bulky. how about the logistics of scanning and uploading them. will a soft copy of my bank statement from the bank suffice?
> c) my spouse is yet to write her ielts exam. will that cause a delay? as i want to click on the apply button for the eoi invite.
> d) does clicking on apply mean i have to make payment immediately?
> thanks for your responses.


seniors, please i need your responses


----------



## Shixmo

I will try where I can and anyone can correct what I have said! 



burge said:


> hi guyz. I got my invite on 7th january. i have a few questions.
> a) my passport expires 25th june, 2013. should i go ahead and apply for the invite with this passport or i should get a new passport?
> 
> _Based on this booklet http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf that i use to reference my requirements it says valid for 2 years. I would renew passport now before making the application. _
> 
> b)is it compulsory to use the tonnes of pages of my bank statement of account (over 8 years) as this will be quite bulky. how about the logistics of scanning and uploading them. will a soft copy of my bank statement from the bank suffice?
> 
> _Am not sure about this but searching on this thread I read somewhere where one used their original bank statements and uploaded/attached them. Search on this thread for further information or other expat members can help_
> 
> c) my spouse is yet to write her ielts exam. will that cause a delay? as i want to click on the apply button for the eoi invite.
> _As long as payment is not done I think you can start filling out the details and no processing is started until payment is done. Therefore you can either wait she does the IELTS to fill details or start filling and uploading docs._
> 
> d) does clicking on apply mean i have to make payment immediately?
> thanks for your responses.


_No it doesnt mean that. It will require you to start filling your details then you will obtain a TRN number and after payment then you get to attach7upload evidence of documents_

Hope this helps!


----------



## AnneChristina

wireshark said:


> I am not sure about the payment by debit card. If you don't have a credit limit of $3060 in your card, you can just pay the money in advance to the credit card company, thus if your credit limit is $1000, by paying $2060 in advance, you will be able to make the payment of $3060. Anyway it is good to check with the bank from where the credit card was issued.


You can def pay with debit card as long as it's a visa or MC. I paid my fees with a debit card.


----------



## AnneChristina

burge said:


> a) my passport expires 25th june, 2013. should i go ahead and apply for the invite with this passport or i should get a new passport?
> 
> *You should def apply for a new passport asap. I don't think you can apply with a passport which expires in less than 6 months.
> *
> 
> b)is it compulsory to use the tonnes of pages of my bank statement of account (over 8 years) as this will be quite bulky. how about the logistics of scanning and uploading them. will a soft copy of my bank statement from the bank suffice?
> 
> *You only need to provide your bank statement if you do not have any other "hard" proof of employment, e.g. payslips or tax returns. In that case I would suggest to upload the pages which show receipt of your salary. Also, I don't think you need to show every salary, but a few per year per company should do.
> *
> 
> c) my spouse is yet to write her ielts exam. will that cause a delay? as i want to click on the apply button for the eoi invite.
> 
> *Are you claiming partner points? I'm not quite sure whether you need to provide IELTS details at the time of application if you are claiming partner points, but if not then you can just go ahead and apply. The "functional English" proof for the spouse must be submitted before the visa can be granted, but it must not be provided at the time of application.*
> 
> d) does clicking on apply mean i have to make payment immediately?
> thanks for your responses.
> 
> *Once you click on "apply" you can take your time to fill out the application. After the 4th screen you will get a trn number which enables you to re-access your application and finish it any time you wish. Once you filled out the entire form you can make the payment, but you don't have to do it immediately. Your application will be considered "lodged" after you made the payment, so you must do that within 2 months of invitation. After you made the payment you will be able to upload all the documents.*


See above.


----------



## superm

AnneChristina said:


> See above.


Also functional english proof is not just ielts (if not claiming points at least). 
You can provide letter from college/univ stating that your wife - 
Was full time student there
Was in a course of =>2years
medium of Instruction was English. 
From any college she went to after high school. 
If this in not available then ielts is required.


----------



## Stigmatic

Hi All,

As the ceiling for ICT Business Analyst / System Analyst is 1800 (966 is already gone till Nov End). 

Can anyone with their experience can share some light or bring in some assumption on till what time can this ceiling be reached. 

I might apply EOI by Jan end with 65 points (based on my ACS report). Do i have any chances to get Invite in this lot. 

Please if Seniors / Experts can give their inputs on this.


----------



## nikhildhruv

hey same here mate applied on 18th and i got invitation with 60 points as an accountant occupation


----------



## subhadipbose

*PCC Received*

Hello All,
Finally got my PCC yesterday after a lot of pain.
Update is that the PSK in Pune has stopped taking PCC aplications for applicants having existing passport address other than from Maharashtra.
I would rather say that is something good that they have done otherwise people have to go through a lot of harassment. :boxing::boxing:


----------



## subhadipbose

*Checking Medical Status ??*

My and my spouse's Organise MED link disappeared today......is there a way to check the medical statuses for both of us ??


----------



## burge

thanks alot.


----------



## burge

Shixmo said:


> I will try where I can and anyone can correct what I have said!
> 
> 
> 
> _No it doesnt mean that. It will require you to start filling your details then you will obtain a TRN number and after payment then you get to attach7upload evidence of documents_
> 
> Hope this helps!


thanks alot Shixmo and Anne. i appreciate.


----------



## sach_1213

Hi all, i had applied for visa 190 and my occupation is Conference and Event Organisors. I am owner of my firm and waiting for grant. But today i got call from australian Embassy for Inquiry and they conversate with me for atleast 10 - 15 min. They were continuosly asking abt my way of work, my duties and abt my staff. I had given answers with confidence but still feeling a little nervous by thinking whether all will go well or not. anybody with same experience pls share your thoughts


----------



## varuni

Shixmo said:


> I will try where I can and anyone can correct what I have said!
> 
> 
> 
> _No it doesnt mean that. It will require you to start filling your details then you will obtain a TRN number and after payment then you get to attach7upload evidence of documents_
> 
> Hope this helps!




I am facing a dilemma wherein my passport will expire in July-2013 and I have to lodge an EOI sometime next week if everything goes well (my skill assessment is in final stages). Now it will take approx 45 days for my new passport to come if I apply. I do not want to wait that long and delay my EOI submission. 

The doubt is 'what is the negatives or filing EoI in my current passport' and then apply for a renewal? Will that cancel my invite if I receive one?

I came across Form929 in immigration website for change of address and passport information. Can this be utilized in my case?

Any advice would be great to solve this confusion.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## varuni

varuni said:


> I am facing a dilemma wherein my passport will expire in July-2013 and I have to lodge an EOI sometime next week if everything goes well (my skill assessment is in final stages). Now it will take approx 45 days for my new passport to come if I apply. I do not want to wait that long and delay my EOI submission.
> 
> The doubt is 'what is the negatives or filing EoI in my current passport' and then apply for a renewal? Will that cancel my invite if I receive one?
> 
> I came across Form929 in immigration website for change of address and passport information. Can this be utilized in my case?
> 
> Any advice would be great to solve this confusion.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



My sincere apologies. I replied to the wrong post. Please ignore this post

Varuni


----------



## varuni

AnneChristina said:


> See above.




I am facing a dilemma wherein my passport will expire in July-2013 and I have to lodge an EOI sometime next week if everything goes well (my skill assessment is in final stages). Now it will take approx 45 days for my new passport to come if I apply. I do not want to wait that long and delay my EOI submission. 

The doubt is 'what is the negatives or filing EoI in my current passport' and then apply for a renewal? Will that cancel my invite if I receive one?

I came across Form929 in immigration website for change of address and passport information. Can this be utilized in my case?

Any advice would be great to solve this confusion.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cartisol

varuni said:


> I am facing a dilemma wherein my passport will expire in July-2013 and I have to lodge an EOI sometime next week if everything goes well (my skill assessment is in final stages). Now it will take approx 45 days for my new passport to come if I apply. I do not want to wait that long and delay my EOI submission.
> 
> The doubt is 'what is the negatives or filing EoI in my current passport' and then apply for a renewal? Will that cancel my invite if I receive one?
> 
> I came across Form929 in immigration website for change of address and passport information. Can this be utilized in my case?
> 
> Any advice would be great to solve this confusion.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You should renew your passport under Tatkal scheme which you ll get it to your address in 7 days. Smart enough ? 

When you applied ACS ? Which code ?

Have you done with your IELTS ? How many points you have ? Which Visa you are filing ?

Cheers


----------



## Stevo34Galway

Hey guys. Quick question. I asked the embassy in London this question and they said that I could, but they were incorrect on another aspect regarding Skill Select so Im askin ye. While my 189 visa is being processedis it possible for me to go to Australia on a holiday visa and hope my 189 visa is completed by the time my holiday visa is up? Or would I have to leave oz and then reenter? Thanks in advance ye guys


----------



## littlek69

irishshoegal said:


> Hi all
> Got VETASSESS back this morning it stated 'you assessment result is SUCCESSFUL' (your detailed result will be sent by post). Points test completed - (your detailed result will be sent by post). HR Advisor
> This is fantastic news as its 8 yrs + (20 points) that with the IELTS (10 points) I get 65 points (it will be 70 if I get SS). Can anyone advise if I need to wait for the hard copies to submit my EOI or can I do it with the reference number provided on the email? Any advise would be appreciated. Thanks Ashley


Hi Irishshoegal 
At last I have found a 'successsul' HR ADVISER! I am at the very beginning preparing my skills assessment documents for VETASSESS. The role currently appears on the CSOL lst for South Australia. I am so worried about getting it right! 

Please can you provide advice as follows:
1 Are you CIPD qualified (level 7)?
2 With or without a Bachelor Degree?
3 How specific was your 'employment history' to the ANZSCO 223111?
4 Any hints or tips re. documentation
5 Did you send a Statutory Declaration? - as if i advise my organisation my job could be at risk as we are undergoing a re-structure anyway

I am CIPD qualified (2007) and have 12 years total continuous HR experience. I do alot more than the 223111 job description but only about 5/6 of the tasks apply in my current role...but I have covered it all throughout my 12 years.

I would greatly appreciate your comments/ advice! Many thanks, Karen


----------



## AnneChristina

varuni said:


> I am facing a dilemma wherein my passport will expire in July-2013 and I have to lodge an EOI sometime next week if everything goes well (my skill assessment is in final stages). Now it will take approx 45 days for my new passport to come if I apply. I do not want to wait that long and delay my EOI submission.
> 
> The doubt is 'what is the negatives or filing EoI in my current passport' and then apply for a renewal? Will that cancel my invite if I receive one?
> 
> I came across Form929 in immigration website for change of address and passport information. Can this be utilized in my case?
> 
> Any advice would be great to solve this confusion.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Just go ahead and lodge an EoI with your current passport. In the meantime you can apply for a new one.
If you are invited before you get your new passport you will have to lodge your application with your old passport and then submit form 929 to provide the details of your new passport.
Otherwise, if you get your new passport before you are invited you can update the EoI beforehand. This won't change the effective date of your EoI.


----------



## AnneChristina

Stevo34Galway said:


> Hey guys. Quick question. I asked the embassy in London this question and they said that I could, but they were incorrect on another aspect regarding Skill Select so Im askin ye. While my 189 visa is being processedis it possible for me to go to Australia on a holiday visa and hope my 189 visa is completed by the time my holiday visa is up? Or would I have to leave oz and then reenter? Thanks in advance ye guys


The info you got is correct. It doesn't matter whether you are onshore or offshore at the time of grant. If you are onshore the visa will be valid immediately and if you are offshore you will validate the visa with your initial entry.


----------



## AnneChristina

MYTH81 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I started preparing my PCC's from different countries now i realized that the validity for UAE's PCC is three months only.
> 
> I asked before in this forum about the first entry to Australia and was informed that it should be made within a year of the earliest pcc or medical test.
> 
> Now, I'm really confused . Please help me to understand.
> 
> 
> Thank you all in advance


There are a few countries where the PCC is only valid for 3 or 6 months. Nonetheless, as far as I know your initial entry will still be set 1 year from the date of your first PCC/ medical. Just make sure to submit the PCC as long as it's still valid (i.e. don't get it done too far ahead of time).


----------



## AnneChristina

Stigmatic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As the ceiling for ICT Business Analyst / System Analyst is 1800 (966 is already gone till Nov End).
> 
> Can anyone with their experience can share some light or bring in some assumption on till what time can this ceiling be reached.
> 
> I might apply EOI by Jan end with 65 points (based on my ACS report). Do i have any chances to get Invite in this lot.
> 
> Please if Seniors / Experts can give their inputs on this.


Well, considering that 53.66% of the occupation were filled by end of Nov, and 5590 people have been invited under visa subclass 189 at that time, it should take approx. another 4,820 189-invitation for the occupation to be filled. 2,800 have been invited in Dec and another 1,400 beginning of Jan. Assuming that visa 189 is representative of all visa subclasses odds are that the occupation may reach its ceiling in the next round (Jan 24) or latest by Feb 4.
On the plus side, with 65 points you would move pretty much to the top of the list, however, to be on the safe side you should try to submit your EoI before Jan 24.
Good luck! I hope you get your skills assessment on time!


----------



## AnneChristina

AnneChristina said:


> Just go ahead and lodge an EoI with your current passport. In the meantime you can apply for a new one.
> If you are invited before you get your new passport you will have to lodge your application with your old passport and then submit form 929 to provide the details of your new passport.
> Otherwise, if you get your new passport before you are invited you can update the EoI beforehand. This won't change the effective date of your EoI.


Oh, and btw, if you have trouble lodging your application because of the expiry date of your old passport this will def not cancel your invitation. Worst case, you will have to wait until you have your new passport and spend some time with the helpdesk on the phone to get the issue sorted out.


----------



## Stevo34Galway

Many Thanks AnneChristina....your knowledge and input is vital to many on this forum. Fair play to you. I didn't trust the embassy in London as they said that even though I was offered a family sponsored visa, I was still eligible for future rounds for a 189 visa....even though I mentioned that I thought I was locked out...missed two invite rounds as a result


----------



## deepanshu

AnneChristina said:


> The info you got is correct. It doesn't matter whether you are onshore or offshore at the time of grant. If you are onshore the visa will be valid immediately and if you are offshore you will validate the visa with your initial entry.


Better check it up with the embassy once again because my friends parents were here on a tourist visa when they got their PR and were required to go back to India for it to be processed as it was filed offshore otiginally.


----------



## nsrivast

AnneChristina said:


> Oh, and btw, if you have trouble lodging your application because of the expiry date of your old passport this will def not cancel your invitation. Worst case, you will have to wait until you have your new passport and spend some time with the helpdesk on the phone to get the issue sorted out.


I have a query regarding employment reference for DIAC application.
1) Can I use Statutory declaration which I had used for my ACS skill assessment as I din't have employment reference letter from the company.
2) Regarding filling up the information in EOI. I have been to different countries from two different projects from the same employer for more than 2 years. Do I need to split this information in EOI under employment section or just mention one experience as a whole.

Following is the example

Position Employer name Country Date from (dd/mm/yyyy) Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)

ABC XYZ INDIA 2004 Till Date

OR
-----

ABC XYZ INDIA 2004 2006
ABC XYZ GERMANY 2007 2009
ABC ........ and so on ........


----------



## Nurse

deepanshu said:


> Better check it up with the embassy once again because my friends parents were here on a tourist visa when they got their PR and were required to go back to India for it to be processed as it was filed offshore otiginally.


The location requirement has been removed in the new visa categories introduced in July 2012. So now you can be onshore or offshore when you apply and you can be anywhere when you are granted the visa.

cheers


----------



## varuni

Cartisol said:


> You should renew your passport under Tatkal scheme which you ll get it to your address in 7 days. Smart enough ?
> 
> When you applied ACS ? Which code ?
> 
> Have you done with your IELTS ? How many points you have ? Which Visa you are filing ?
> 
> Cheers




Hello Cartisol,

There is some new rule w.r.t Tatkaal owing to some scams and Tatkaal scheme is stopped as of now (in Bangalore). There is only normal scheme as per my understanding and Tatkaal needs some special proof etc. to apply for. I am visiting Passport office today and post in detail.

I have applied for Electronic engineer with 9 years experience. Will get 65 points if my full experience is assessed. Have got above 7 in IELTS.

Varuni


----------



## varuni

AnneChristina said:


> Just go ahead and lodge an EoI with your current passport. In the meantime you can apply for a new one.
> If you are invited before you get your new passport you will have to lodge your application with your old passport and then submit form 929 to provide the details of your new passport.
> Otherwise, if you get your new passport before you are invited you can update the EoI beforehand. This won't change the effective date of your EoI.



Hello AnneChristina,

Thanks for your reply and your insights in this forum are very helpful.

From your reply I decipher 2 points:

1) Passport number can be changed in EOI without affecting effective date
2) The 2 year passport validity while applying for VISA is a recommendation ONLY and not mandatory. We can still apply for Visa with a passport of less than 6 months validity. Is this correct?

I have one more query:

- My daughters passport is currently being processed. If I get my assessment before her passport, can I still submit EoI and update her information (if and) after I get invited? Will I be asked to enter her passport details while submitting EoI?

Appreciate your reply and many thanks in advance!

Varuni


----------



## varuni

AnneChristina said:


> Oh, and btw, if you have *trouble lodging your application because of the expiry date of your old passport *this will def not cancel your invitation. Worst case, you will have to wait until you have your new passport and spend some time with the helpdesk on the phone to get the issue sorted out.



Hello AnneChristina,

I believe the above application your are referring to is the Visa application. Right?
In which case, I have to ensure that I get my passport within 2 months of the invite.

Varuni


----------



## Cartisol

varuni said:


> Hello Cartisol,
> 
> There is some new rule w.r.t Tatkaal owing to some scams and Tatkaal scheme is stopped as of now (in Bangalore). There is only normal scheme as per my understanding and Tatkaal needs some special proof etc. to apply for. I am visiting Passport office today and post in detail.
> 
> I have applied for Electronic engineer with 9 years experience. Will get 65 points if my full experience is assessed. Have got above 7 in IELTS.
> 
> Varuni


Oh thats bad. If this doesnt works out in Bangalore, catch an agent and see his suggestion ! And or go to another city(Hometown if any) and apply it from there through an agent. But it may be a problem to get PCC in that case as because Police Verification will happen during that time if you get your passport in tatkal.

Anyway lets know how it goes today!

Cheers


----------



## mohsin_jawed

*189*

Hello everyone, 

I have a slight confusion while applying for 189 visa, I have put my brother as a dependant and I did that because I will be sponsoring my brother on a 489 visa. Is there any problem because someone told me only wife and children can come under depandant category ? The actual reason of confusion is that my brother is being shown as person 2 where the documents are being attached.

Any help will be highly appreciated.

Regards,
Mohsin


----------



## umairahmad

Stigmatic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As the ceiling for ICT Business Analyst / System Analyst is 1800 (966 is already gone till Nov End).
> 
> Can anyone with their experience can share some light or bring in some assumption on till what time can this ceiling be reached.
> 
> I might apply EOI by Jan end with 65 points (based on my ACS report). Do i have any chances to get Invite in this lot.
> 
> Please if Seniors / Experts can give their inputs on this.




Be +Ve .......... you'll surely get......... 966 reached in 6 months......so another 6 months atleast..... to reach the ceiling......... so once again.......B +Ve...


----------



## AnneChristina

deepanshu said:


> Better check it up with the embassy once again because my friends parents were here on a tourist visa when they got their PR and were required to go back to India for it to be processed as it was filed offshore otiginally.


That was the case for visas 175 and 176 (which were onshore and offshore visas), but this differentiation was eliminated with the introduction of 189 and 190.


----------



## AnneChristina

varuni said:


> Hello AnneChristina,
> 
> I believe the above application your are referring to is the Visa application. Right?
> In which case, I have to ensure that I get my passport within 2 months of the invite.
> 
> Varuni


Sorry, my bad. Thanks to Salmantq for the reminder. I always forget that you don't need to provide your passport number in the EoI.
So just lodge your EoI and wait for the new passport to lodge your visa application.


----------



## samy25

i want to submit my EOI but my husband passport is going to expire in JUne 2013. please advise me for a better move , either we should renew passport and than later submit EOI or we can submit EOI vd existing one and then later submit his new one also.?????

please guide


----------



## umairahmad

samy25 said:


> i want to submit my EOI but my husband passport is going to expire in JUne 2013. please advise me for a better move , either we should renew passport and than later submit EOI or we can submit EOI vd existing one and then later submit his new one also.?????
> 
> please guide


Lodge your application with the current passport and later on you can submit a form 929.......furhter you are the primary applicant so your passport matters ....


----------



## sach_1213

Hi guys, i got a mail from CO and he said that my application is being processed and will contact me if they require anything else. also they wrote that *I CAN SEE YOUR MEDICALS HAVE BEEN UNDERTAKEN*. Now what that means now .......... r they referred or CO is seeing them. Pls Advice


----------



## umairahmad

samy25 said:


> i want to submit my EOI but my husband passport is going to expire in JUne 2013. please advise me for a better move , either we should renew passport and than later submit EOI or we can submit EOI vd existing one and then later submit his new one also.?????
> 
> please guide




Sorry i read your post incorrectly.... submitting EOI doesn't require your passports but you need those at the time of Application submission.... so if you were asking about submitting EOI you can submit it without PPs..... 

at the time of Application Lodgement (After receiving Invite) you will need to give passport details........till that time i hope your husband's PP will be renewed and you wont need Form 929......... 

Hope that clarifies more!!!


----------



## varuni

varuni said:


> Hello Cartisol,
> 
> There is some new rule w.r.t Tatkaal owing to some scams and Tatkaal scheme is stopped as of now (in Bangalore). There is only normal scheme as per my understanding and Tatkaal needs some special proof etc. to apply for. I am visiting Passport office today and post in detail.
> 
> I have applied for Electronic engineer with 9 years experience. Will get 65 points if my full experience is assessed. Have got above 7 in IELTS.
> 
> Varuni




I visited the Regional Passport Office for the query regarding Tatkaal scheme and obtained the following information:


**************THE BELOW IS ONLY FOR TATKAAL. For NORMAL, you can get a ONLINE APPOINTMENT****************

- Tatkaal scheme is NOT cancelled and still is in existence
- However, there is NO ONLINE appointments for Tatkaal 
- We have to file an e-form in passportindia.gov.in website and upload the same under your login. Then print the receipt of the ARN (Application reference Number)
- With the receipt and all other proof documents, visit the Regional Passport Office in Koramangla (between 9AM to 12PM)
- We will be made to meet a verification officer (not sure if they will have any selection criteria) and then given an APPOINTMENT in Passport Seva Kendra within next 3 days
- On the date of appointment, we have to visit the Passport Seva Kendra (PSK) in Marthahalli or and submit all the documents and pay the fee
- If all is well, we will get Passport within 7 days


This is for BANGALORE ONLY. I am not sure about other districts/states.

Hope this helps.


----------



## deep4expat

Guys Please update this link. So we can track the 189 Visa application process

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## Aussie Seeker

deep4expat said:


> Guys Please update this link. So we can track the 189 Visa application process
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


It's a weird form. 
I can't find any column for 'Visa Granted Date'!

Am I miss anything?

I think it is very important to know the duration of CO allocation to visa grant date.

Regards,


----------



## sim_bangalore

You may send an email to [email protected] asking for your medical status. Do mention your TRN and Passport number.



subhadipbose said:


> My and my spouse's Organise MED link disappeared today......is there a way to check the medical statuses for both of us ??


----------



## civicblade

This is a good document to share visa application timeline. I have updated the doc with my entry. I hope to submit my EOI tomorrow as soon as I receive my positive assessment from Engineers Australia.



deep4expat said:


> Guys Please update this link. So we can track the 189 Visa application process
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## aussie_german

civicblade said:


> This is a good document to share visa application timeline. I have updated the doc with my entry. I hope to submit my EOI tomorrow as soon as I receive my positive assessment from Engineers Australia.


According to the info on there site "The ACS office will be closed from 21 December, 2012 and re-open on 14 January, 2013." 

So i guess it will be next week that they will resume the assessment process.. when did you submit your documents ? i am also eagerly waiting for the ACS assessment .. Have already prepared my EOI application .. as soon as i get the +ve assessment will lodge my EOI .


----------



## remi3988

Hi guys and best of luck. 
I have submitted my EOI. The strange thing is that It did not ask for my passport number. Does this happen to everyone or just me. 
And if, for some reason, i want to withdraw my EOI, will I get banned from applying for future visa. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mohsin_jawed

Hello everyone, 

I have a slight confusion while applying for 189 visa, I have put my brother as a dependant and I did that because I will be sponsoring my brother on a 489 visa. Is there any problem because someone told me only wife and children can come under depandant category ? The actual reason of confusion is that my brother is being shown as person 2 where the documents are being attached.

Any help will be highly appreciated.

Regards,
Mohsin


----------



## AnneChristina

nsrivast said:


> I have a query regarding employment reference for DIAC application.
> 1) Can I use Statutory declaration which I had used for my ACS skill assessment as I din't have employment reference letter from the company.
> 2) Regarding filling up the information in EOI. I have been to different countries from two different projects from the same employer for more than 2 years. Do I need to split this information in EOI under employment section or just mention one experience as a whole.
> 
> Following is the example
> 
> Position Employer name Country Date from (dd/mm/yyyy) Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)
> 
> ABC XYZ INDIA 2004 Till Date
> 
> OR
> -----
> 
> ABC XYZ INDIA 2004 2006
> ABC XYZ GERMANY 2007 2009
> ABC ........ and so on ........


First of all you should be very careful about claiming points for experience if you do not have sufficient proof. If you don't have a ref letter you can submit the stat declaration, but you will have to provide some additional proof, e.g. salary slips, tax return, bank statement, etc. If you don't have any of those docs your experience will most certainly not be accepted and your visa will be rejected.

2. Considering the lengths of stay in different countries you should use the second option, i.e. 3 separate entries.


----------



## burge

AnneChristina said:


> First of all you should be very careful about claiming points for experience if you do not have sufficient proof. If you don't have a ref letter you can submit the stat declaration, but you will have to provide some additional proof, e.g. salary slips, tax return, bank statement, etc. If you don't have any of those docs your experience will most certainly not be accepted and your visa will be rejected.
> 
> 
> thanks Anne for your good work here. concerning this i have a query:
> according to the above response, I have a reference letter and offer letter but no salary slips,tax return or bank statement for a claimed employment(11months), are this documents enough for DIAC?


----------



## buddi

No, you don't need to provide passport number at this stage. You'll only need this when lodging an application after getting an invitation.

No, you can withdraw your EOI at any time without any problem whatsoever.



remi3988 said:


> Hi guys and best of luck.
> I have submitted my EOI. The strange thing is that It did not ask for my passport number. Does this happen to everyone or just me.
> And if, for some reason, i want to withdraw my EOI, will I get banned from applying for future visa. Thanks in advance.


----------



## samy25

i have eight years experience. but two years i spent in another organisation which has been closed down. please guide me as i dont have any proof of salary for that experience so what steps i can take to prove my experience. please guide me every possible steps.


----------



## deepuz

Hi Anne, 
have a quick question for you- I have applied for ACT SS for the occupation code ICT Business analyst.. 
I will mostly get the State nomination by end of this month.. and expecting a invite by End of the month... 
With the going trend ICT BA occupation might reach the ceiling by sometime in feb..
So the question is an invite can block your berth or the visa lodgement?

Thanks,


----------



## zamil525

remi3988 said:


> Hi guys and best of luck.
> I have submitted my EOI. The strange thing is that It did not ask for my passport number. Does this happen to everyone or just me.
> And if, for some reason, i want to withdraw my EOI, will I get banned from applying for future visa. Thanks in advance.


EOI includes mainly those criteria on which point system is dependent. So passport number is not that much essential here. You will asked to provide ur passport number when applying for visa after getting the invitation.


----------



## samy25

deepuz said:


> Hi Anne,
> have a quick question for you- I have applied for ACT SS for the occupation code ICT Business analyst..
> I will mostly get the State nomination by end of this month.. and expecting a invite by End of the month...
> With the going trend ICT BA occupation might reach the ceiling by sometime in feb..
> So the question is an invite can block your berth or the visa lodgement?
> 
> Thanks,


i also thought to apply for ICT BA. but i read on ACT SS requirement that they need min 7 band in IELTS. u r having 6.5 ..then y did u apply?


----------



## devandroid

*17th December Report*

17th December Report has been published 
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 17 December 2012 Results

"Occupational Ceilings

Invitations are subject to yearly occupational ceilings. The following occupation has reached its annual occupational ceiling:

Chemical and Materials Engineers
No further invitations can be issued for this occupation group until 1 July 2013. This limitation does not apply to Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa classes. For clients with an Expression Of Interest in this occupation group, your Expression Of Interest will remain valid for two years from the date you submitted your Expression Of Interest."


----------



## Cheema

I am currently filling EOI, in education what to give in this:
Credentially community language: Has the client obtained credential community language qualification??

I am not understanding what it actually means. Appreciate your views.

~Cheema


----------



## kitty12

you can have 5pt extra for being accredited as translator or interpreter of a recognised community language. You should read booklet 1119 for further info, they explain all the points in there.


----------



## deepuz

samy25 said:


> i also thought to apply for ICT BA. but i read on ACT SS requirement that they need min 7 band in IELTS. u r having 6.5 ..then y did u apply?


Hi Samy, 

They just need 7 overall with atleast 7 in speaking.... I have overall 7 with 7.5 in speaking... so eligible for it...

Let me know if you need more information about ACT SS... 

Regards,


----------



## remi3988

thanx so much guys for the quick response. Love this forums and the people in this forums. I have applied for NSW ss but havent received anything from them not even a receipt.


----------



## nsrivast

remi3988 said:


> thanx so much guys for the quick response. Love this forums and the people in this forums. I have applied for NSW ss but havent received anything from them not even a receipt.


When you applied for NSW SS, with whom did you attest your documents? Can a Pharmacist attest the documents.

When did you applied for SS?


----------



## brahmgupta

nsrivast said:


> When you applied for NSW SS, with whom did you attest your documents? Can a Pharmacist attest the documents.
> 
> When did you applied for SS?


Best is to get it attested by a Notary.. You will find number of them outside court.. Also a government medical officer can also attest it.. Perhaps best is to be done by Notary


----------



## subhadipbose

burge said:


> AnneChristina said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all you should be very careful about claiming points for experience if you do not have sufficient proof. If you don't have a ref letter you can submit the stat declaration, but you will have to provide some additional proof, e.g. salary slips, tax return, bank statement, etc. If you don't have any of those docs your experience will most certainly not be accepted and your visa will be rejected.
> 
> 
> thanks Anne for your good work here. concerning this i have a query:
> according to the above response, I have a reference letter and offer letter but no salary slips,tax return or bank statement for a claimed employment(11months), are this documents enough for DIAC?
> 
> 
> 
> The case officer will most certaily ask for these additional documents like payslips, bank statements and tax returns. So better be prepared and put some efforts proactively to get hold of these docs.
Click to expand...


----------



## samy25

deepuz said:


> Hi Samy,
> 
> They just need 7 overall with atleast 7 in speaking.... I have overall 7 with 7.5 in speaking... so eligible for it...
> 
> Let me know if you need more information about ACT SS...
> 
> Regards,


awww thanks ..i surely need that... but gonna sit again in ielts by 2nd feb INSHALLAH..


----------



## oracle_81

I guess if you have reference letter on the company letterhead we don't require any other document .. Seniors please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## melbourne2012

for those submitted application at the end of Nov, we are now having CO (11/1/2013). We are now doing medical and police checks.


----------



## brahmgupta

oracle_81 said:


> I guess if you have reference letter on the company letterhead we don't require any other document .. Seniors please correct me if I am wrong


What exactly reference letter is? Is it experience letter or relieving letter or something else..


----------



## jyotikhtr

brahmgupta said:


> What exactly reference letter is? Is it experience letter or relieving letter or something else..


Reference Letter is on a company's letter head which states that an employee was employed on so-and-so position from so-and-so date to so-and-so. It should be signed by your line manager or HR and should include your responsibilities.

Regards.


----------



## Janneeyrre

brahmgupta said:


> What exactly reference letter is? Is it experience letter or relieving letter or something else..


Let me google that for you.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Employment_reference_letter


----------



## AnneChristina

oracle_81 said:


> I guess if you have reference letter on the company letterhead we don't require any other document .. Seniors please correct me if I am wrong


Unfortunately that's not quite correct. There have been several people in this forum who had to withdraw their application because they could not obtain hard evidence (salary slips, tax returns, bank statements) for their employment. Apparently DIAC has a much higher burden of proof (particularly pertaining to the existence of the work experience) than the assessing bodies.
While it is not necessary to provide documents for every month of employment you should be able to provide something in addition to a reference for every company and every year of employment, e.g. in case of salary slips maybe 4 per year.


----------



## Janneeyrre

oracle_81 said:


> I guess if you have reference letter on the company letterhead we don't require any other document .. Seniors please correct me if I am wrong


Like I mentioned somewhere before, it's so easy to forge a reference letter on a company letterhead using photoshop, even a kid can do it. 

Imagine yourself as a boss of a company and you are hiring people. Would you simply hire anyone by just looking at their résumé, or would you be doing a background check to verify what the applicants have on their résumés? How would you verify the candidates claims?

Exactly.


----------



## nazz

Hi All,

I submitted all documents on December last week throw agent. However I just realize that in the form 80 I forget to mention two work place where I was working as casual and also on the part of the education I also forget to mention about one of my degree details.

All the forms are already updated on the website. So what should I do in this case? Is there any way to remove form 80 and update the new one? Please help me guys.


----------



## deepuz

samy25 said:


> awww thanks ..i surely need that... but gonna sit again in ielts by 2nd feb INSHALLAH..


all the best !!!


----------



## topazz2511

*189 documents for dependent*

Hi members,
If my dependent does not have her degree certificate then what happens? I have all documentation as required - only dependants is the issue

Please advise


----------



## dejumotalks

Hello Anne,

with regards to salary slips and tax returns, what happens if the employee was paid in cash for each month, hence no bank statements to proof or payslips.

How do we prove that to DIAC?


----------



## Janneeyrre

dejumotalks said:


> Hello Anne,
> 
> with regards to salary slips and tax returns, what happens if the employee was paid in cash for each month, hence no bank statements to proof or payslips.
> 
> How do we prove that to DIAC?


You could print the bank statements of a fixed amount entering every week, fortnight or a month, and stating that it was from your employer who paid in cash. If the immigration calls your employer to verify that, he should be able to confirm your statement. 

You could also ask your employer to write a letter stating that your income was paid in cash. 
Hope this helps


----------



## dejumotalks

Thanks a lot. It helps...


----------



## civicblade

Will DIAC accept Income Tax notice of assessment as proof of income if the notice of assessment does not contain the information of the employer only the total amount of assessable income due to employment in a calendar year?


----------



## subhadipbose

nazz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted all documents on December last week throw agent. However I just realize that in the form 80 I forget to mention two work place where I was working as casual and also on the part of the education I also forget to mention about one of my degree details.
> 
> All the forms are already updated on the website. So what should I do in this case? Is there any way to remove form 80 and update the new one? Please help me guys.


Unfortunately there is no way to remove the uploaded documents from the application. But what ou can do is inform you CO in details about the situation and provide a correction form specifying all the details. I don't exactly remember the correction details form number.


----------



## thumbsup

*Total Experience calc*

Hello All, one question - if someone has experience of less than a year in Aus, say around 6 months and overseas experience of around 4 years 8 months, so would that person be eligible for 3 years overseas experience or 5 years experience slab as per point system in DIAC. 

EOI system certainly calculates 5 points for this but my point is - any experience in Aus less than 12 months is just waste in this regard?

Any inputs would be appreciated..

Thanks.


----------



## sach_1213

Hi, today i called DIAC and i got to wait for 6 to 7 min to talk to the operator. She told me that my my n my family medicals are finalised and my application is under routine processing ... I think she said routine checking. Ya routine checking. Just want to know from other expats how much time is taken for routine checking as from my timeline you will come to know that they inquired abt my business from me on 9 jan n again on 14 jan by making a crank call n showed as they r my clients. Just to know how long i have to wait now.


----------



## apurvwalia

Hi all, I have received the acknowledgement but I have withdrawn my EOI because my agent scared me enough. Am I able to submit EOI and deal with my file myself after I receive NSW SS or should I let the agent apply my visa 190 too ? I want to submit EOI asap. Please advise me.:behindsofa:


----------



## TanKianWee

*EOI - Skilled Employment points & ACS positive result*

need advise on EOI - Skilled Employment points

My working experience in IT for 4 years 6 months. my ACS have positive result on Software Engineer and claimed for 2 years sharp working experience.

*Based on my ACS result letter :*
Dates: 07/08 - 06/10 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Service Desk Engineer - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
Employer: Fujitsu (Malaysia) Sdn Bhd
Country: MALAYSIA
Dates: 06/10 - 12/10 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Technical Analyst - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: Job Street.com Sdn Bhd
Country : MALAYSIA
Dates: 01/11 - 01/12 (2yrs)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: VoiceCyber SEA Sdn Bhd
Country: MALAYSIA


*The EOI - skilled employment points as below*
Skilled employment outside Australia

Points	Evidence required
5	Documents that prove you have worked in skilled employment for three years
10	Documents that prove you have worked in skilled employment for five years
15	Documents that prove you have worked in skilled employment for eight years


*My question is based on the information above, could you please advise that will i be able to claim for the 5 points from the EOI assessment?*


----------



## AnneChristina

TanKianWee said:


> need advise on EOI - Skilled Employment points
> 
> My working experience in IT for 4 years 6 months. my ACS have positive result on Software Engineer and claimed for 2 years sharp working experience.
> 
> *Based on my ACS result letter :*
> Dates: 07/08 - 06/10 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Service Desk Engineer - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
> Employer: Fujitsu (Malaysia) Sdn Bhd
> Country: MALAYSIA
> Dates: 06/10 - 12/10 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Technical Analyst - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: Job Street.com Sdn Bhd
> Country : MALAYSIA
> Dates: 01/11 - 01/12 (2yrs)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: VoiceCyber SEA Sdn Bhd
> Country: MALAYSIA
> 
> 
> *The EOI - skilled employment points as below*
> Skilled employment outside Australia
> 
> Points	Evidence required
> 5	Documents that prove you have worked in skilled employment for three years
> 10	Documents that prove you have worked in skilled employment for five years
> 15	Documents that prove you have worked in skilled employment for eight years
> 
> 
> *My question is based on the information above, could you please advise that will i be able to claim for the 5 points from the EOI assessment?*


Unfortunately not. If you are not able to provide sufficient documentation to satisfy ACS, then you won't be able to satisfy DIAC as they require more proof than ACS. Also, DIAC will entirely rely on ACS to decide whether a job is related to your nominated occupation. So odds are, if you claim 5 points your visa will be rejected due to incorrect claims. Sorry!


----------



## burge

hi guyz. 
got this question while filling the application.
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents? Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
i sure have family members but they aint migrating with me now but i hope to invite them over much later. will i include their names here?
I have another question, the application is asking me for details about my partner's schooling and work experience. is this normal? she is only a secondary applicant.
pls reply


----------



## VVV

thumbsup said:


> Hello All, one question - if someone has experience of less than a year in Aus, say around 6 months and overseas experience of around 4 years 8 months, so would that person be eligible for 3 years overseas experience or 5 years experience slab as per point system in DIAC.
> 
> EOI system certainly calculates 5 points for this but my point is - any experience in Aus less than 12 months is just waste in this regard?
> 
> Any inputs would be appreciated..
> 
> Thanks.


Well according to my understanding: Points for AUS experience and Overseas experience are two different things. So, if you have 6 months AUS exp then you won't get points for that (as it's less than 12 months). Also, since you have 4 years and 8 months overseas exp (which is less than 5 years), you can claim 5 points for that. I would suggest you to go with the 5 points, if it still gives you 60 in total, as overclaiming can result in an instant visa refusal...Others who have more experience in this regard may shed some light ....


----------



## subhadipbose

burge said:


> hi guyz.
> got this question while filling the application.
> Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents? Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> i sure have family members but they aint migrating with me now but i hope to invite them over much later. will i include their names here?
> I have another question, the application is asking me for details about my partner's schooling and work experience. is this normal? she is only a secondary applicant.
> pls reply


Ye sthats normal......you have to furnish all relevant details fo the applicants....and for dependent family mmbers i selected NO rather lef it blank.
Eitherways you get an option to declare details of your parents and brothers/sisters in Form 80.


----------



## subhadipbose

My EOI has been suspended and status is displayed as Lodged.
*"Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 16 Jan 2013 as you have lodged a visa application.
If you are granted or refused a visa, your EOI will be removed from the SkillSelect database and you will no longer be considered for future invitation rounds."*
Does this mean CO has been assigned ?


----------



## burge

subhadipbose said:


> Ye sthats normal......you have to furnish all relevant details fo the applicants....and for dependent family mmbers i selected NO rather lef it blank.
> Eitherways you get an option to declare details of your parents and brothers/sisters in Form 80.


thanks alot subhadipbose. your contribution has been valuable.


----------



## VVV

burge said:


> hi guyz.
> got this question while filling the application.
> Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents? Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> i sure have family members but they aint migrating with me now but i hope to invite them over much later. will i include their names here?
> I have another question, the application is asking me for details about my partner's schooling and work experience. is this normal? she is only a secondary applicant.
> pls reply


Mate, if you have family which you are not taking now, but hoping to take later, you might have to put them as "dependent family members not traveliing to Australia who are not Australian citizens or permanent residents"...For ex: parents etc...Any other person with experience on this could advice ...


----------



## AnneChristina

VVV said:


> Mate, if you have family which you are not taking now, but hoping to take later, you might have to put them as "dependent family members not traveliing to Australia who are not Australian citizens or permanent residents"...For ex: parents etc...Any other person with experience on this could advice ...


I am also not too familiar with this situation as I only applied for myself, but from what I heard from fellow applicants you will have to provide additional documentation if you list dependent family members. On the one hand you will have to prove that those people are really dependent on you (e.g. that you financially support them) and on the other hand they will be asked for some documents (def PCC and maybe medicals, but I'm not sure about latter).


----------



## rau26

Anyone filled their visa application between 7 dec 2012 and 13 dec 2012 got the CO yet? Kindly update. Your response will be very appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## fdaus_garden

No...applied on the 17th... Nothing heard from CO yet...


----------



## varuni

rau26 said:


> Anyone filled their visa application between 7 dec 2012 and 13 dec 2012 got the CO yet? Kindly update. Your response will be very appreciated. Thanks!



Just in case if you have missed out.
There is a dedicated thread for this information. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/137696-co-assigned-december-applicants.html


----------



## deep4expat

rau26 said:


> Anyone filled their visa application between 7 dec 2012 and 13 dec 2012 got the CO yet? Kindly update. Your response will be very appreciated. Thanks!



Nothing Heard from Case Officer
Application Lodge on 9 Decemebr


----------



## PRForAussie

subhadipbose said:


> My EOI has been suspended and status is displayed as Lodged.
> *"Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 16 Jan 2013 as you have lodged a visa application.
> If you are granted or refused a visa, your EOI will be removed from the SkillSelect database and you will no longer be considered for future invitation rounds."*
> Does this mean CO has been assigned ?


No. When CO is assigned you will get an email notification with CO details. You will also get the list of remaining documents with that email if any documents are pending.


----------



## rakithaw

Anyone got an invitation recently ?? just need to ask u when u submit it ?

im with 60 points and will be applying at the end of January.. my visa expires 15th march.. im scared that i will have to leave the country . if i could not apply for visa on time .


----------



## superm

rakithaw said:


> Anyone got an invitation recently ?? just need to ask u when u submit it ?
> 
> im with 60 points and will be applying at the end of January.. my visa expires 15th march.. im scared that i will have to leave the country . if i could not apply for visa on time .


I guess you can apply for passport renewal at indian embassy in Aust.


----------



## sudip63

rakithaw said:


> Anyone got an invitation recently ?? just need to ask u when u submit it ?
> 
> im with 60 points and will be applying at the end of January.. my visa expires 15th march.. im scared that i will have to leave the country . if i could not apply for visa on time .


yes, lots of people got invitaion on 7 jan including me. I think people who applied until 23 dec got the invitation I guess ( approx).
if you have 60 points what are you waiting for? please apply.. you might get on next round


----------



## Nurse

superm said:


> I guess you can apply for passport renewal at indian embassy in Aust.


Why would someone from Sri Lanka want to apply for a passport renewal to an Indian Embassy??????? I am confused.

Also he/she said his/her visa is expiring, not her passport.


----------



## Nurse

rakithaw said:


> Anyone got an invitation recently ?? just need to ask u when u submit it ?
> 
> im with 60 points and will be applying at the end of January.. my visa expires 15th march.. im scared that i will have to leave the country . if i could not apply for visa on time .


You should submit EOI as soon as possible (assuming that you have IELTS and positive skills assessment) as the time you submit it counts when you have just 60 points. Hopefully you will get the invitation before your visa expires. In the mean time, you can start collecting all the necessary documents.
Good luck.


----------



## joluwarrior

looks like a generic email to all applicants. maybe ICT occupation list is under revision. But to me, that's too soon as far as teh 2012-2013 season is concerned. 



tshanmuganathan said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I have got an email from VIC SS couple of days back as mentioned below. It's just been 8 weeks since I have submitted my Application form to VIC. I HAVE NOT asked for the status however I have got the email... Has Any one of you have got a similar Email like this ? Especially ppl from ICT.
> 
> 
> ==================================
> Dear XXXX,
> 
> Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination.
> 
> The Victorian Government is currently finalising procedures in obtaining industry feedback for ICT occupations, and unfortunately this has meant a delay in providing you with the outcome of the sponsorship application.
> 
> We apologise for this delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible.
> 
> Please quote Reference Number : MLXXXX in all of your communication to us.
> =================================
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Shan.


----------



## pinkray

tshanmuganathan said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I have got an email from VIC SS couple of days back as mentioned below. It's just been 8 weeks since I have submitted my Application form to VIC. I HAVE NOT asked for the status however I have got the email... Has Any one of you have got a similar Email like this ? Especially ppl from ICT.
> 
> ==================================
> Dear XXXX,
> 
> Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination.
> 
> The Victorian Government is currently finalising procedures in obtaining industry feedback for ICT occupations, and unfortunately this has meant a delay in providing you with the outcome of the sponsorship application.
> 
> We apologise for this delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible.
> 
> Please quote Reference Number : MLXXXX in all of your communication to us.
> =================================
> 
> Cheers,
> Shan.


yes shan i received a similar email..i am ICT as well( software tester) and i submitted my vic application on 11 dec.

Sent from mobile using Expat Forum app


----------



## superm

Nurse said:


> Why would someone from Sri Lanka want to apply for a passport renewal to an Indian Embassy??????? I am confused.
> 
> Also he/she said his/her visa is expiring, not her passport.


Sorry about that - misread the post..


----------



## subhadipbose

The following links are enabled for me and my spouse just now tough I had uploaded the Form 80 and Form 1221 today in the morning itself.

Myself :
Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant
[This directs to download and fill Form 80]

Spouse :
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1221.pdf 
[This directs to download and fill Form 1221]

*Any idea what this is about ???*I am confused because i had uploaded both the forms today in the morning itself but still these links are enabled .....none of the other document statuses have changed at all.


----------



## rakithaw

sudip63 said:


> yes, lots of people got invitaion on 7 jan including me. I think people who applied until 23 dec got the invitation I guess ( approx).
> if you have 60 points what are you waiting for? please apply.. you might get on next round


thanks for the reply .. good to know that people got invitation within a month .. 

i just dont hv $3000 nw to apply ..


----------



## sim_bangalore

subhadipbose said:


> The following links are enabled for me and my spouse just now tough I had uploaded the Form 80 and Form 1221 today in the morning itself.
> 
> Myself :
> Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant
> [This directs to download and fill Form 80]
> 
> Spouse :
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1221.pdf
> [This directs to download and fill Form 1221]
> 
> *Any idea what this is about ???*I am confused because i had uploaded both the forms today in the morning itself but still these links are enabled .....none of the other document statuses have changed at all.



Hi,

Even I am facing similar problem. Suddenly the following link has appeared in my evisa account for me and my husband both.

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/160.pdf 

Sim


----------



## sandeep2202

*Where to send Medical Reports*

Hi All,

I have completed medicals for me and my family in Sydney and received the sealed envelops for each of us after 10 days. This was for 190 VISA.

I just want to check where I have to send these reports. Directly to case officer whenever he asked or to the global health operations.

I have not allocated any case officer so I cannot ask this to him.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AnneChristina

sandeep2202 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have completed medicals for me and my family in Sydney and received the sealed envelops for each of us after 10 days. This was for 190 VISA.
> 
> I just want to check where I have to send these reports. Directly to case officer whenever he asked or to the global health operations.
> 
> I have not allocated any case officer so I cannot ask this to him.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You don't have to send them. They are uploaded electronically. You just received the envelope in case your CO can't access your file. If that happened he would ask you to send the envelope, but I haven't heard of anyone who actually had to do that.
P.S. You could call DIAC; if you're lucky they might confirm the outcome. I called once I received the envelope to confirm that my meds were uploaded and I was immediately informed that my meds were already finalized.


----------



## mohsin_jawed

*Congratulation Anne*



AnneChristina said:


> You don't have to send them. They are uploaded electronically. You just received the envelope in case your CO can't access your file. If that happened he would ask you to send the envelope, but I haven't heard of anyone who actually had to do that.
> P.S. You could call DIAC; if you're lucky they might confirm the outcome. I called once I received the envelope to confirm that my meds were uploaded and I was immediately informed that my meds were already finalized.


Congratulations Anne for getting your residency Today. Wishing you good luck 

Regards,
Mohsin


----------



## AnneChristina

mohsin_jawed said:


> Congratulations Anne for getting your residency Today. Wishing you good luck
> 
> Regards,
> Mohsin


Thanks Mohsin!


----------



## sandeep2202

AnneChristina said:


> You don't have to send them. They are uploaded electronically. You just received the envelope in case your CO can't access your file. If that happened he would ask you to send the envelope, but I haven't heard of anyone who actually had to do that.
> P.S. You could call DIAC; if you're lucky they might confirm the outcome. I called once I received the envelope to confirm that my meds were uploaded and I was immediately informed that my meds were already finalized.


Thanks a lot Anne for you reply a congratulations for your grant!


----------



## varuni

AnneChristina said:


> You don't have to send them. They are uploaded electronically. You just received the envelope in case your CO can't access your file. If that happened he would ask you to send the envelope, but I haven't heard of anyone who actually had to do that.
> P.S. You could call DIAC; if you're lucky they might confirm the outcome. I called once I received the envelope to confirm that my meds were uploaded and I was immediately informed that my meds were already finalized.




Congrats Anne! Really feel happy to see your Grant update.

Varuni


----------



## ashishtripat

*189 Visa Steps Having documents handy .*

Hi ,
I am ready With followinfg documents. Please help me with the check list of docs .
1.Passport
2. Salary Slip ,Bank Statement,Form-16 of all companies
3 Experience letter from oraganizations With reference letter of three employee from previous company and 1 from current company .
Statutary Declaration for current comapny .
4.Business Cards of referenced emplyees
5. 10th ,12 ,Degree marksheets+Transcripts , and any other certificates
6. Organizational chart of current and previous oraganization for showing position in the oraganization hierarchy
7. Dont have Birth Certificate so showing Leaving certificate of the college

Let me know if anything left out in the list .


Will i have to lodge ACS first or any other thing else?
Under what section for 189, is it for acs Skills (general application) 450 $ ??

Please help me to get through it .


----------



## LaFleur

Could someone clarify what this Form 80 and Form 1221 are about? Are these documents instead of PCC or simply additional character documents?

LaFleur


----------



## burge

congrats Anne. you're the best


----------



## AnneChristina

LaFleur said:


> Could someone clarify what this Form 80 and Form 1221 are about? Are these documents instead of PCC or simply additional character documents?
> 
> LaFleur


Form 80 and Form 1221 are character assessment forms which the case officer may ask for (it's entirely up to the CO). They don't replace the PCC.


----------



## varuni

*Occupation Ceiling numbers updated*

Hello All,

In case if you have not visited skillselect reports recently, the occupation ceiling numbers are updated after Dec-31 round of invites.

SkillSelect

ICT Systems and BA, Electronic Engineers and Telecommunication professionals are entering the last 100-150 ceiling bracket.

Varuni


----------



## TanKianWee

AnneChristina said:


> Unfortunately not. If you are not able to provide sufficient documentation to satisfy ACS, then you won't be able to satisfy DIAC as they require more proof than ACS. Also, DIAC will entirely rely on ACS to decide whether a job is related to your nominated occupation. So odds are, if you claim 5 points your visa will be rejected due to incorrect claims. Sorry!


Hi Anne, thanks for your info  may i know what the DIAC require more proof than ACS? could you please advice what did DIAC request more proof from us?


----------



## AnneChristina

TanKianWee said:


> Hi Anne, thanks for your info  may i know what the DIAC require more proof than ACS? could you please advice what did DIAC request more proof from us?


Haha, I haven't even claimed any points for work experience, but generally it can be said that the assessing authorities are mainly concerned with evaluating whether the experience is "skilled" and "related", while DIAC additionally wants stronger proof for the existence of the experience. So they ask for payslips, bank statements or tax returns in addition to the positive assessment and reference letter.


----------



## TanKianWee

AnneChristina said:


> Haha, I haven't even claimed any points for work experience, but generally it can be said that the assessing authorities are mainly concerned with evaluating whether the experience is "skilled" and "related", while DIAC additionally wants stronger proof for the existence of the experience. So they ask for payslips, bank statements or tax returns in addition to the positive assessment and reference letter.


hehe, thanks i just thinking what documents they may ask from us just wait and see what documents they might need from me if they are request from me


----------



## Kart

AnneChristina said:


> Thanks Mohsin!


Congrats Anne!!! :clap2:


----------



## lcristobal

I have just received my invitation for a visa 189. 
I submited my EOI on the 15 of January, with 60 points

Good luck for all the applicants!


----------



## LaFleur

I got an invite for 189 too with 70 points and had applied on 18th Jan.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Naveed539

Hey,
I just got the invitation for Skilled Independent (189) today with 65 points...Congrats to everyone who got invitations today....I was thinking wot if everubody, who has got the invitation today, could discuss the steps which are required further till PCC and Medicals...?

Regards,


----------



## sach_1213

I just saw my evisa after 3 days n some documents were showing required status. I had uploaded those documents at time of lodgment. Shall i resend them to CO's email. Pls suggest


----------



## Srg

lcristobal said:


> I have just received my invitation for a visa 189.
> I submited my EOI on the 15 of January, with 60 points
> 
> Good luck for all the applicants!


Congrats mate...


----------



## Srg

LaFleur said:


> I got an invite for 189 too with 70 points and had applied on 18th Jan.
> Good luck to everyone!


Congrats....


----------



## deepuz

varuni said:


> Hello All,
> 
> In case if you have not visited skillselect reports recently, the occupation ceiling numbers are updated after Dec-31 round of invites.
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> ICT Systems and BA, Electronic Engineers and Telecommunication professionals are entering the last 100-150 ceiling bracket.
> 
> Varuni


I'm expecting my State sponsorship result (190 visa) in couple of days for ICT BA, only 206 invitations left out after dec-31 round of invites...
they have issued 3000 invitations in Jan after this update and defenitely many for SS as well... 
anyone think I can take lane: in this year quota?


----------



## AnneChristina

Congrats to everyone who received an invitation in the last round! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
Kind of surprising not to see pages over pages with updates though (only 3 people?!?) 
Anyways, considering that DIAC has fixed the error where old EoIs are re-invited, the current cut-off (Jan 15) seems a bit disappointing. Is there anyone else with 60 points and a later date?


----------



## exxpat

AnneChristina said:


> Congrats to everyone who received an invitation in the last round! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Kind of surprising not to see pages over pages with updates though (only 3 people?!?)
> Anyways, considering that DIAC has fixed the error where old EoIs are re-invited, the current cut-off (Jan 15) seems a bit disappointing. Is there anyone else with 60 points and a later date?


I got invite with 65 points. Just waiting for few attestations and pay slips. Please see my signatures for details. Thank You,


----------



## AnneChristina

exxpat said:


> I got invite with 65 points. Just waiting for few attestations and pay slips. Please see my signatures for details. Thank You,


Many congratulations! :clap2:
And good luck with the application process!


----------



## exxpat

AnneChristina said:


> Many congratulations! :clap2:
> And good luck with the application process!


Thank You Anne - You are really a help for many on this forum - keep up the nice work. I will ping you if needed any help at any stage.


----------



## AnneChristina

Naveed539 said:


> Hey,
> I just got the invitation for Skilled Independent (189) today with 65 points...Congrats to everyone who got invitations today....I was thinking wot if everubody, who has got the invitation today, could discuss the steps which are required further till PCC and Medicals...?
> 
> Regards,


Well, the steps "till PCC and Medicals" are 1. fill out the online application form, and 2. make the payment of $3,060 
No, honestly, there is another threat which probably has answered already every question that may arise. Just have a look: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/121243-189-190-invitations-holders.html


----------



## AnneChristina

exxpat said:


> Thank You Anne - You are really a help for many on this forum - keep up the nice work. I will ping you if needed any help at any stage.


Sure, feel free. I usually answer


----------



## Souvik Das

received an EOI on 21st Jan, 2013


----------



## AnneChristina

Souvik Das said:


> received an EOI on 21st Jan, 2013


Congratulations!
Would you mind sharing your points and the effective date of your EoI?


----------



## omapte

HAs any one got a NSW SS approval in recent days..? My documents reached NSW SS guys on the 15/Nov/2012. should i write to them its more than 2 months now..?


----------



## ils2_fly

omapte said:


> HAs any one got a NSW SS approval in recent days..? My documents reached NSW SS guys on the 15/Nov/2012. should i write to them its more than 2 months now..?


Hi Omapte:

Have u received acknowledgement mail from them?


----------



## sunil0780

Long way to go. :juggle: still waiting for CO )


----------



## fatemaster

LaFleur said:


> I got an invite for 189 too with 70 points and had applied on 18th Jan.
> Good luck to everyone!


Congratulations LaFleur,

How many days ACS stage was with "In progress" in your case?


----------



## LaFleur

fatemaster said:


> Congratulations LaFleur,
> 
> How many days ACS stage was with "In progress" in your case?


Thanks! I think for about 9-10 days in the In-Progress state.


----------



## Souvik Das

AnneChristina said:


> Congratulations!
> Would you mind sharing your points and the effective date of your EoI?



Hi AnneChristina,
thanks for your reply.

I received an invitation on 21st January,2013 from SkilSelect for applying for PR visa (Skilled Independent -189) in Australia. I am a software professional from India having around 8 years of experience in Microsoft .Net platform (Software Engineer, ACS Code - 261313). My wife is also having 7+ years of experience in Software field as an Analyst (System Analyst, ACS Code - 261112) specializing in banking domain. We both separately applied for VISA 189 with second one as joint applicant and both received separate invitation on *21st January,2013* as we both have required IELTS score and positive ACS assessment. 

MY IELTS score is L-8 R-7.5 W-6.5 S-7
MY Wife's score is L-9 R-9 W-7.5 S-7.5
I scored 60 points as primary applicant and my wife scored 70 points as primary applicant in SkillSelect 

We are planning to go to Australia after receiving PR visa one after another. The second person will go to Australia once the first person secure a job in Australia.

I have 2 questions for you.


Will the joint applicant (secondary applicant) be able to go to Australia first independently before the primary applicant (first applicant) after receiving PR OR the primary applicant will need to accompany the joint applicant during entry to Australia for the first time as a PR?


How is the Australian IT job market for software professionals? Who will have better opportunity for receiving a job offer in Australia quickly - a software engineer specializing in Microsoft .Net platform or System Analyst specializing in banking domain?

Many many thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## iibit

Hi all
isn't there any statutory declaration form to be filled up as part of the documents to be uploaded for applying for subclass 189 ?


----------



## vn143

Souvik Das said:


> Hi AnneChristina,
> thanks for your reply.
> 
> I received an invitation on 21st January,2013 from SkilSelect for applying for PR visa (Skilled Independent -189) in Australia. I am a software professional from India having around 8 years of experience in Microsoft .Net platform (Software Engineer, ACS Code - 261313). My wife is also having 7+ years of experience in Software field as an Analyst (System Analyst, ACS Code - 261112) specializing in banking domain. We both separately applied for VISA 189 with second one as joint applicant and both received separate invitation on 21st January,2013 as we both have required IELTS score and positive ACS assessment.
> 
> MY IELTS score is L-8 R-7.5 W-6.5 S-7
> MY Wife's score is L-9 R-9 W-7.5 S-7.5
> I scored 60 points as primary applicant and my wife scored 70 points as primary applicant in SkillSelect
> 
> We are planning to go to Australia after receiving PR visa one after another. The second person will go to Australia once the first person secure a job in Australia.
> 
> I have 2 questions for you.
> 
> 
> 
> [*]Will the joint applicant (secondary applicant) be able to go to Australia first independently before the primary applicant (first applicant) after receiving PR OR the primary applicant will need to accompany the joint applicant during entry to Australia for the first time as a PR?
> 
> [*]How is the Australian IT job market for software professionals? Who will have better opportunity for receiving a job offer in Australia quickly - a software engineer specializing in Microsoft .Net platform or System Analyst specializing in banking domain?
> 
> 
> Many many thanks in advance for your help.


Hello
Anyone included in the application can go there first.
Second : you can check seek.au.com for your respective jobs. Software has bright future in Australia.


----------



## sunny81

Souvik - would you mind telling us what date you submitted the EOI. I was wondering how many days before the Jan 21 day do we need to submit our application to be considered with 60 points. Thanks!


----------



## Souvik Das

sunny81 said:


> Souvik - would you mind telling us what date you submitted the EOI. I was wondering how many days before the Jan 21 day do we need to submit our application to be considered with 60 points. Thanks!


I submitted my EOIs on Jan 13 and Jan 14th respectively.


----------



## TanKianWee

*EOI work experience with ACS claimed years*

need advice on ACS assessment with claim for 4 years and 6 months work experience, when i submitted the EOI, my working up to present is nearly 5 years, will the EOI assessor asking for more relavant documents to submit so that i could claim for the 5 years EOI work experience points?


----------



## AnneChristina

TanKianWee said:


> need advice on ACS assessment with claim for 4 years and 6 months work experience, when i submitted the EOI, my working up to present is nearly 5 years, will the EOI assessor asking for more relavant documents to submit so that i could claim for the 5 years EOI work experience points?


Your EoI will recalculate your points automatically once you cross the 5-year passmark. If you are still in the same company & position you won't have to get anything redone. You may just have to provide payslips, bank statements or a tax return to show the additional time.


----------



## AnneChristina

Souvik Das said:


> Hi AnneChristina,
> thanks for your reply.
> 
> I received an invitation on 21st January,2013 from SkilSelect for applying for PR visa (Skilled Independent -189) in Australia. I am a software professional from India having around 8 years of experience in Microsoft .Net platform (Software Engineer, ACS Code - 261313). My wife is also having 7+ years of experience in Software field as an Analyst (System Analyst, ACS Code - 261112) specializing in banking domain. We both separately applied for VISA 189 with second one as joint applicant and both received separate invitation on *21st January,2013* as we both have required IELTS score and positive ACS assessment.
> 
> MY IELTS score is L-8 R-7.5 W-6.5 S-7
> MY Wife's score is L-9 R-9 W-7.5 S-7.5
> I scored 60 points as primary applicant and my wife scored 70 points as primary applicant in SkillSelect
> 
> We are planning to go to Australia after receiving PR visa one after another. The second person will go to Australia once the first person secure a job in Australia.
> 
> I have 2 questions for you.
> 
> 
> Will the joint applicant (secondary applicant) be able to go to Australia first independently before the primary applicant (first applicant) after receiving PR OR the primary applicant will need to accompany the joint applicant during entry to Australia for the first time as a PR?
> 
> 
> How is the Australian IT job market for software professionals? Who will have better opportunity for receiving a job offer in Australia quickly - a software engineer specializing in Microsoft .Net platform or System Analyst specializing in banking domain?
> 
> Many many thanks in advance for your help.


Many congratulations!
First question is already answered and with the second one I can't really help either. seek is probably a good idea.


----------



## fatemaster

Souvik Das said:


> I submitted my EOIs on Jan 13 and Jan 14th respectively.


Congratulations...

hey....you are so lucky got ACS reports with in a month....Mine is "with Assessor" since 6th Dec 2012. :ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## deepuz

Finally I have recd invitation to apply for 190 visa ( ACT SS)....... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: 
thanks for all your support....


----------



## Rabbu

Congratulations, Anne for the grant!!!
I have a query. I am going to apply for 489 visa. I am apply it from India. When should we send passports for stamping of visa and how is it done?


----------



## burge

hi guyz,
After attaching most of my documents, i noticed somethings changed from required to received. while some stayed at required and others like meds and pcc stayed as recommended.
does it mean that a CO has looked at my documents or assigned? why did they change from required to receive?
secondly, why are some documents that i have provided stayed on as required e.g Birth or Age, Evidence of - Birth Certificate though I have attached this already.
thanks for your replies.


----------



## AnneChristina

deepuz said:


> Finally I have recd invitation to apply for 190 visa ( ACT SS)....... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> thanks for all your support....


Many congratulations! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
Just over 5 weeks really isn't that bad.
Good luck with a smooth and speedy visa grant!


----------



## AnneChristina

Rabbu said:


> Congratulations, Anne for the grant!!!
> I have a query. I am going to apply for 489 visa. I am apply it from India. When should we send passports for stamping of visa and how is it done?


Thank you very much Rabbu!
Sorry, but I'm really not sure (as I have applied for a different visa from a different country ) Isn't 489 also an evisa though? I think you don't need to get a visa label, but I really don't know. Better ask someone else.


----------



## Rabbu

Thanks Anne for the response! 489 is the regional sponsored GSM visa. I have been sponsored by South Australia. What is the e-visa? Does it mean visa label on passport is not needed to travel to Aus?


----------



## AnneChristina

Rabbu said:


> Thanks Anne for the response! 489 is the regional sponsored GSM visa. I have been sponsored by South Australia. What is the e-visa? Does it mean visa label on passport is not needed to travel to Aus?


Exactly! 189 and 190 are eVisas, meaning the visa status is stored electronically, so no visa label is needed to enter Australia. I would assume 489 is the same, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Saroj2012

AnneChristina said:


> Exactly! 189 and 190 are eVisas, meaning the visa status is stored electronically, so no visa label is needed to enter Australia. I would assume 489 is the same, but I'm not sure.


I am sure there won't be visa label in any kind of visa issued by Australia. Last year, I went for holiday in a tourist visa n travelled without visa label. Last year from Nov , they completely stopped putting label even though you may wish to put sticker by paying extra 70AUD. 
Cheers, Ranjan


----------



## bijeshba

*ACS -- application*

Since you guys have gone through ur ACS, can some one tell me about the documents required for ACS?
i See agents asking for lots of documents.
I am planning to apply by myself.
As far as i understood,

1)passport copy
2)experience certificate, with the details mentioned.
3)education certificate --BE and higher secondary certificate

all the above with attestation as per the mentioned format.

Will all these work ?
where do we have to mention or provide our CV ?

Any response is highly appreciated.
Thanks friends.


----------



## LaFleur

bijeshba said:


> Since you guys have gone through ur ACS, can some one tell me about the documents required for ACS?
> i See agents asking for lots of documents.
> I am planning to apply by myself.
> As far as i understood,
> 
> 1)passport copy
> 2)experience certificate, with the details mentioned.
> 3)education certificate --BE and higher secondary certificate
> 
> all the above with attestation as per the mentioned format.
> 
> Will all these work ?
> where do we have to mention or provide our CV ?
> 
> Any response is highly appreciated.
> Thanks friends.


bijeshba,

Here's a list:

Birth Certificate
Passport
CV
Education Transcripts/Mark-sheets
Degree Certificates
Employment References/Third Party Statutory Declarations for each Company

All these will have to be certified by a Notary Public.


----------



## bijeshba

Thanks Lafleur,

A couple more questions.

1)Can i have a Charted Accountant in Australia , attest the certificates?

2) Once the ACS is done, can i file an EOI in general (i am planning to go with 190 - state nomination.) . do we need to mention any particular state to get the invitation?
i see it in the EOI application , that we need to select a preferred state.
Will we be only invited by that state? 

3) for eg - my profile have requirement only in victoria state. But my ielts score is 6.5 and not 7 ,which is mentioned in the state web site.

Is there any chance that i get a invitation from victoria? Or do i need to get my ielts done once more?

4) once i apply for EOI , can i update my IELTS score?

Thanks in advance 
Bijesh


----------



## harpreetoberoi

Hello friends,

I am filling the EOI form and got stuck at one point. I have 3.8 years of experience abroad and approx 1.4 years in australia. Also, I have got 7 band in IELTS, holds a bachelor degree and age 25+ years. Ideally my total EOI points should come out to be 65 but in EOI form it is reflecting 70 points. 
One more point is I have stated yes under the query which states as Has the client completed a gazetted professional year in Australia in the last 48 months?

May you suggest, if I am making some mistake over here.

Suggestions/guidance Please!!


----------



## lcristobal

harpreetoberoi said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am filling the EOI form and got stuck at one point. I have 3.8 years of experience abroad and approx 1.4 years in australia. Also, I have got 7 band in IELTS, holds a bachelor degree and age 25+ years. Ideally my total EOI points should come out to be 65 but in EOI form it is reflecting 70 points.
> One more point is I have stated yes under the query which states as Has the client completed a gazetted professional year in Australia in the last 48 months?
> 
> May you suggest, if I am making some mistake over here.
> 
> Suggestions/guidance Please!!


No idea, but you can download your points breakdown and see where those 5 points are.

Anyway, since everybody is being invited with 60 points I would not dare to claim for many points if you can have difficulties to find evidence to support your claims.


----------



## bijeshba

Hello Harpreet,

If you are going for state sponsored Migration, you will get additional 5 points.


----------



## fatemaster

bijeshba said:


> Hello Harpreet,
> 
> If you are going for state sponsored Migration, you will get additional 5 points.


Hello All,

I've joined with you guys today 





*
ANZSCO 261313 | ACS Submitted:06-Dec-2012 | ACS +ve report:25-Jan-2013 | EOI 189 (60p): 25-Jan-2013 | Invited: ??-??-??*


----------



## ils2_fly

fatemaster said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've joined with you guys today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ANZSCO 261313 | ACS Submitted:06-Dec-2012 | ACS +ve report:25-Jan-2013 | EOI 189 (60p): 25-Jan-2013 | Invited: ??-??-??*


Welcome!


----------



## ntgobinath

Joining this club....

I submitted my EOI today with 60 points.

Guys, is there a possibility for getting invite on 4 Feb?


----------



## ntgobinath

fatemaster said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've joined with you guys today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ANZSCO 261313 | ACS Submitted:06-Dec-2012 | ACS +ve report:25-Jan-2013 | EOI 189 (60p): 25-Jan-2013 | Invited: ??-??-??*



I too applied for EOI today with 60 points, keep me posted fatemaster.


----------



## HannahSibson

Hello all..i am joining this club today..

I have submitted my EOI with 60points..any guess abt my chance of having invite by 4..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## HannahSibson

fatemaster said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've joined with you guys today
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 261313 | ACS Submitted:06-Dec-2012 | ACS +ve report:25-Jan-2013 | EOI 189 (60p): 25-Jan-2013 | Invited: ??-??-??


Hello fatemaster ... I too joined here .. 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## LaFleur

HannahSibson said:


> Hello fatemaster ... I too joined here ..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Haha! Good to see my fellow timeline members from the ACS Processing Time thread :clap2:


----------



## HannahSibson

Guys,

I would like to know whats mean by language ability in EOI. Is that the overall band score of IELTS?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## scorpio9

HannahSibson said:


> Hello fatemaster ... I too joined here ..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


I too joined u guys today. Applied today with 65 points. Wish we all could squeeze in for 4th Feb.


----------



## ntgobinath

scorpio9 said:


> I too joined u guys today. Applied today with 65 points. Wish we all could squeeze in for 4th Feb.


You will squeeze the invite on 4th Feb, but I doubt for 60 points.


----------



## scorpio9

ntgobinath said:


> You will squeeze the invite on 4th Feb, but I doubt for 60 points.


Lets Pray and Hope for the best mate.


----------



## Helloss

Hi

I am facing 500Server error in skillSelect website and am not able to submit form from 2 days. Anybody facing this issue ?


----------



## ntgobinath

Helloss said:


> Hi
> 
> I am facing 500Server error in skillSelect website and am not able to submit form from 2 days. Anybody facing this issue ?


When you get this error, there will be a option to click "Home' dont click, instead press the back button in your browser,, fill the data and save it, if not save then repeat the steps until it move to the next step. It will move to next step after few attempts, do this until you complete the skillselect operation. thats all. It might take half an hour to complete the steps.


----------



## raghut

Hi 

Has anyone faced issues with skill select submision ? I always get 500 Server error....and it is happenning from last 10 days...... 

No idea when immi will resolve this issue..... 

Please share if anyone faced this issue before and remedy for it .

Thanks,
RT


----------



## monty83

WA ss has sent me this message.in order to get SS kindly provide three screen dumps of current job opportunities in nominated region in your nominated or closely related occupation.e Kindly advice me which job advertisement I can choose. Shall I stick only to exact occupation of hotel manager or I can choose jobs at any level in my progression to show


----------



## raghut

ntgobinath said:


> When you get this error, there will be a option to click "Home' dont click, instead press the back button in your browser,, fill the data and save it, if not save then repeat the steps until it move to the next step. It will move to next step after few attempts, do this until you complete the skillselect operation. thats all. It might take half an hour to complete the steps.


Thanks a lot !! It helped and finally able to submit my EOI


----------



## Helloss

Thanks a lot.

I was able to submit it now.  Will I get any email confirmation ?


----------



## scorpio9

Guys

How do we and when do we get to know if at all we're invited for 4th Feb?

Are we goanna get any email confirmation? When can we expect the invitation?

Thanks


----------



## Rabbu

I have a confusion while uploading documents when filling
"Application for Points Based Skilled Migration Visa form " , can u
please enlighten me what to upload in two fields given below .


1 ) NOMINATION- STATE/ TERRITORY GOVERNMENT AGENCY

2) EVIDENCE OF INVITATION


----------



## AnneChristina

scorpio9 said:


> Guys
> 
> How do we and when do we get to know if at all we're invited for 4th Feb?
> 
> Are we goanna get any email confirmation? When can we expect the invitation?
> 
> Thanks


If you are invited an "apply" button will appear in skillselect shortly after midnight (Sydney time). Within a few minutes you will also receive an email.


----------



## scorpio9

AnneChristina said:


> If you are invited an "apply" button will appear in skillselect shortly after midnight (Sydney time). Within a few minutes you will also receive an email.


Anne,

Thanks a lot.


----------



## subhadipbose

Hello Friends and Seniors,
I Got CO assigned today...Team 33 Brisbane , Initials : KD
She asked for the following documents for my spouse though I had submitted/uploaded each one of them earlier :
1. PCC 
2. Skills Assessment
3. IELTS Scorecard
4. Passport pages
5. Educational Transcripts and Certificates
6. *Birth Certificate * 
7. Marriage Certificate
8. Photographs other than in passport

Any thoughts over why she is asking for them again ??
Moreover my spouse has a birth certificate which is in Kannada so I did not upload it. Rather her DOB is mentioned on Passport, Education certificates, IELTS score, etc.

*Please suggest how to deal with this situation ??*


----------



## nivas

subhadipbose said:


> Hello Friends and Seniors,
> I Got CO assigned today...Team 33 Brisbane , Initials : KD
> She asked for the following documents for my spouse though I had submitted/uploaded each one of them earlier :
> 1. PCC
> 2. Skills Assessment
> 3. IELTS Scorecard
> 4. Passport pages
> 5. Educational Transcripts and Certificates
> 6. *Birth Certificate *
> 7. Marriage Certificate
> 8. Photographs other than in passport
> 
> Any thoughts over why she is asking for them again ??
> Moreover my spouse has a birth certificate which is in Kannada so I did not upload it. Rather her DOB is mentioned on Passport, Education certificates, IELTS score, etc.
> 
> *Please suggest how to deal with this situation ??*


Sorry to divert from u r topic...one quick question

Do we have to submit IELTS scorecard for spouse also ?? even if you are not claiming points for partner ??


----------



## Stigmatic

I have submitted my EOI today under ICT Business Analyst with 65 points. 

Do i have any chance in 4th Feb Invitations.


----------



## subhadipbose

nivas said:


> Sorry to divert from u r topic...one quick question
> 
> Do we have to submit IELTS scorecard for spouse also ?? even if you are not claiming points for partner ??


Any applicant needs to submit proofs of functional english....or pay extra charges ...something around 4250 AUD per person. Better to give test and get the score


----------



## vvc

subhadipbose said:


> Hello Friends and Seniors,
> I Got CO assigned today...Team 33 Brisbane , Initials : KD
> She asked for the following documents for my spouse though I had submitted/uploaded each one of them earlier :
> 1. PCC
> 2. Skills Assessment
> 3. IELTS Scorecard
> 4. Passport pages
> 5. Educational Transcripts and Certificates
> 6. Birth Certificate
> 7. Marriage Certificate
> 8. Photographs other than in passport
> 
> Any thoughts over why she is asking for them again ??
> Moreover my spouse has a birth certificate which is in Kannada so I did not upload it. Rather her DOB is mentioned on Passport, Education certificates, IELTS score, etc.
> 
> Please suggest how to deal with this situation ??


Hi shubhadi
Your CO might be facing problems accessing the system. That could be the reason asking for the documents again (the same case was with me) 

Regarding DOB, i guess you can provide any other National ID which has DOB. 

You can also translate your spouse's DOB certificate to English through an authorized translator. After all, we have to satisfy our CO's for Visa approvals.


----------



## ntgobinath

Friends,

One query here, as I understand AFP National police check is applicable if there is a stay in a country for more than a year. I am currently staying in Australia for more than a year and I am applying for AFP NPC. My wife was with me in Australia in 2012 for 5 months and she is coming back again to Australia next month. W are currently in 457 visa. 

Since my wife's stay in Australia is not more than 12 months, do I need to apply for AFP NPC (PCC) in Australia or not required? 

Please someone advice me on this. Pls. Note: I am waiting for the invite on 4 feb.


----------



## scorpio9

nivas said:


> Sorry to divert from u r topic...one quick question
> 
> Do we have to submit IELTS scorecard for spouse also ?? even if you are not claiming points for partner ??


Hi Nivas,

Not Required. There are 3 ways in which you can prove the language ability for your spouse.

1) IELTS
2) Degree if done in English Medium, a letter from College/University mentioning the same with the details of the candidate.
3) Pay 4K odd AUD.

All the best.

Regards


----------



## cjbchris

AnneChristina said:


> If you are invited an "apply" button will appear in skillselect shortly after midnight (Sydney time). Within a few minutes you will also receive an email.



So is that 2pm Sunday or 2pm Monday GMT??

Chris





______________________________
Academic IELTS overall 8.5 (9, 7.5, 8.5, 9) - General IELTS overall 9.0 (9, 9, 8.5, 9) - Vetassess ANZSCO 134214 Welfare Centre Manager, approved Oct 2012 - EOI (65 points)submitted 31st Jan 2013


----------



## harpreetoberoi

Hello Friends,

I have received ACS confirmation through email. I need to submit the same document to "Department of Immigration and Citizenship".

May you please suggest, if I need to attest the document? If so, how can I attest the document as I received the same through email?

Thanks,
Harpreet


----------



## ntgobinath

HannahSibson said:


> Did u get ur invite?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Yes, dude. Lodged my visa as well.


----------



## HannahSibson

ntgobinath said:


> Yes, dude. Lodged my visa as well.


Wow that was pretty fast...did u do ur pcc and med as well?? Ow we hav to make the payment for visa?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## fatemaster

fatemaster said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've joined with you guys today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ANZSCO 261313 | ACS Submitted:06-Dec-2012 | ACS +ve report:25-Jan-2013 | EOI 189 (60p): 25-Jan-2013 | Invited: ??-??-??*


Dear All,

I received Invite yesterday Night 20:00 IST 



ANZSCO 261313 | ACS Submitted:06-Dec-2012 | ACS +ve report:25-Jan-2013 | EOI 189 (60p): 25-Jan-2013 |Invited: 04-Feb-2013


----------



## subhadipbose

I have got a "*G*",
I have got a "*R*",
I have got an "*A*",
I have got a "*N*",
I have got a "*T*"

I just can't explain in words what i am going through right now......Thanks to all of you and this forum. You have always helped me with such useful suggestions and without you this wouldn't have been such a smooth ride. *THANKS a TON !!!!!!!!!!*

lane: lane: lane: lane:


----------



## subhadipbose

harpreetoberoi said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have received ACS confirmation through email. I need to submit the same document to "Department of Immigration and Citizenship".
> 
> May you please suggest, if I need to attest the document? If so, how can I attest the document as I received the same through email?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harpreet


You do not need to attest your ACS result....just upload the pdf file as it is and that will be accepted.


----------



## Ahmednight

Nice Info


----------



## vsubnis

HannahSibson said:


> I am invited with 60 points for 189..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Awesome, Congratulations!!!


----------



## PRAMI_AUS

submitted EOI today..waiting ....


----------



## vtallam

subhadipbose said:


> I have got a "*G*",
> I have got a "*R*",
> I have got an "*A*",
> I have got a "*N*",
> I have got a "*T*"
> 
> I just can't explain in words what i am going through right now......Thanks to all of you and this forum. You have always helped me with such useful suggestions and without you this wouldn't have been such a smooth ride. *THANKS a TON !!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> lane: lane: lane: lane:


Hi,

Congrats for that.. I need a help with PCC. where do we need to get this from? I live in bangalore. Do i need to get it from the police station or from the passport office? I have a four year old son and six month old daughter, do i need to get one for them aswell? Thank you.. Suresh Tallam


----------



## ntgobinath

HannahSibson said:


> Wow that was pretty fast...did u do ur pcc and med as well?? Ow we hav to make the payment for visa?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Yes, first you need make the payment then the medical forms will be visible under the organise your medicals. 
You can apply PCC even before you lodge your visa. But the PCC has a validity.


----------



## melbourne2012

I merely remember there's a link about "guide to check medical and visa status" but i couldn't find it, can anyone give me the link to that? thanks.


----------



## sach_1213

Hi expats, after a month of telephonic enquiry, the guys from australian embassy came to my office for physical enquiry. As i am a businessman, i was damn sure they will come n they did exactly what i was thinking. It was a nervous but good enquiry and hope all goes well from this point.


----------



## ashish.kundan

sach_1213 said:


> Hi expats, after a month of telephonic enquiry, the guys from australian embassy came to my office for physical enquiry. As i am a businessman, i was damn sure they will come n they did exactly what i was thinking. It was a nervous but good enquiry and hope all goes well from this point.


You may get visa soon. All the best


----------



## subhadipbose

vtallam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats for that.. I need a help with PCC. where do we need to get this from? I live in bangalore. Do i need to get it from the police station or from the passport office? I have a four year old son and six month old daughter, do i need to get one for them aswell? Thank you.. Suresh Tallam


You have to book an appointment at local PSK (Passport Seva Kendra) and go there with all docs. And i guess you do not need PCC for your kids since they are not more than 18 yrs old.


----------



## subhadipbose

sach_1213 said:


> Hi expats, after a month of telephonic enquiry, the guys from australian embassy came to my office for physical enquiry. As i am a businessman, i was damn sure they will come n they did exactly what i was thinking. It was a nervous but good enquiry and hope all goes well from this point.


All the best buddy !!! you should expect a grant soon


----------



## subhadipbose

fatemaster said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received Invite yesterday Night 20:00 IST
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 261313 | ACS Submitted:06-Dec-2012 | ACS +ve report:25-Jan-2013 | EOI 189 (60p): 25-Jan-2013 |Invited: 04-Feb-2013


Congrats fatemaster....best of luck for futher processing !!!


----------



## varunpv

*ACS assesment*

Hi There,

A quick one. I got my ACS assessed for programmer developer and I work as a network engineer. I have got an invitation for 65 points. Will my work experience be considered? At work i even do programming, but since my designation is network engineer, will there be a problem?


----------



## VVV

subhadipbose said:


> You do not need to attest your ACS result....just upload the pdf file as it is and that will be accepted.


Oh wow! Congratz!!!! All the best! lane::flypig::flypig:lane:


----------



## tharaj

tshanmuganathan said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I have got an email from VIC SS couple of days back as mentioned below. It's just been 8 weeks since I have submitted my Application form to VIC. I HAVE NOT asked for the status however I have got the email... Has Any one of you have got a similar Email like this ? Especially ppl from ICT.
> 
> 
> ==================================
> Dear XXXX,
> 
> Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination.
> 
> The Victorian Government is currently finalising procedures in obtaining industry feedback for ICT occupations, and unfortunately this has meant a delay in providing you with the outcome of the sponsorship application.
> 
> We apologise for this delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible.
> 
> Please quote Reference Number : MLXXXX in all of your communication to us.
> =================================
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Shan.


Hi,
I also got the same email on 15 Jan. Now it's been over 12 weeks since I lodged my Vic state sponsorship. Still haven't got any updates. Did you receive anything new? I don't want to email them asking about the status unless I really have to.
Thanks
Thara


----------



## ron81

Hi Guys,

While i am filling the online health details for my wife (dependent), what should i mention for the question - "Provide details of your intended occupation / activity in Australia"?

She is not going to work in Australia(atleast for some years) so what should i mention for this question.

Appreciate your quick reply.


----------



## pak

Dear All,
I have got a positive assessment of qualification and experience from EA. But there is an issue on which i need advice from you ppl. Out of the claimed 10 years of experience EA has endorsed experience of 7.5 years. 
My question is should I claim full experience while submitting EOI or I should claim only that experience that has been endorsed by EA. (btw i will have to switch to SS if less than 8 yrs of experience is counted)
Please respond urgently as i want to submit EOI ASAP


----------



## umairahmad

pak said:


> Dear All,
> I have got a positive assessment of qualification and experience from EA. But there is an issue on which i need advice from you ppl. Out of the claimed 10 years of experience EA has endorsed experience of 7.5 years.
> My question is should I claim full experience while submitting EOI or I should claim only that experience that has been endorsed by EA. (btw i will have to switch to SS if less than 8 yrs of experience is counted)
> Please respond urgently as i want to submit EOI ASAP


Claim as per your EA Assessment.


----------



## umairahmad

ron81 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> While i am filling the online health details for my wife (dependent), what should i mention for the question - "Provide details of your intended occupation / activity in Australia"?
> 
> She is not going to work in Australia(atleast for some years) so what should i mention for this question.
> 
> Appreciate your quick reply.





Write Housewife!


----------



## omapte

*NSW SS ack.*

Today I received an ack email from NSW state sponsors... My doc reached them on 15/Nov/12 so its almost 3 months to get the ack. Do not know how much more for the outcome.

Has anyone in recent times rcvd any approval/result from NSW SS. how much time after you get the ack..?


----------



## subhadipbose

Helo friends and seniors !!!

My wife is a co-applicant in my PR visa.
1. Is she equally eligible to work in auatralia ?
2. I got state nomination from victoria so Will she have to live in victoria for the first 2 yrs as well ?


----------



## superm

subhadipbose said:


> Helo friends and seniors !!!
> 
> My wife is a co-applicant in my PR visa.
> 1. Is she equally eligible to work in auatralia ?
> *YES*
> 2. I got state nomination from victoria so Will she have to live in victoria for the first 2 yrs as well ?


*this is a moral binding not legal binding - but better do it as it might effect when you apply for further visa or citizenship.*
moreover - I believe when you both have received PR - you both have equal rights/duties now!


----------



## greenbangla

omapte said:


> Today I received an ack email from NSW state sponsors... My doc reached them on 15/Nov/12 so its almost 3 months to get the ack. Do not know how much more for the outcome.
> 
> Has anyone in recent times rcvd any approval/result from NSW SS. how much time after you get the ack..?


Dear Omapte,
You can get idea about the present status of the approval/result from NSW SS from the following Excel sheet link where a lot of people give their status about NSW SS and please provide your status in that Excel sheet link:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7

Also follow the following thread where you can get idea about the NSW SS:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/104320-ielts-score-state-sponsorship.html


----------



## Scorp2013

Hi All, 

I lodged 489 Family sponsored eoi and got invitation. now i realised that I am also eligible for 190.
what should i do with 489? If I do not do anything with 489 invitation then can i be able to lodge new eoi for 190 visa after 60 days? If yes will get approval I mean Will not lodging 489 visa impact on next submition of eoi for 190 visa?

much Appreciated for any help!


----------



## thumbsup

Hello All, I just submitted EOI with only my points as ACS results wait just doesn't end for my spouse. Today IELTS result are declared for 1st feb so I submitted with only 60 Points.

However, I wish to clarify one point.. I read some where in this forum regarding the Test Report Form Number of IELTS as the first 2 digits as year in which the test is taken. As per this the TRF number should start with '13'.. but that doesn't match with the TRF number we got with IDP results today as it starts with '12'. 

Can some one who appeared for IELTS in january 2013 confirm this logic? I have this confusion since I haven't received the IELTS hard copy and submitted the EOI based on what was given on the IDP result site.


----------



## apurvwalia

Could any one please confirm if the Test Reference number to be filled in EOI is written as 12AU006344TAxxxG ( Test report number)? Please respond as soon as possible!!


----------



## thumbsup

apurvwalia said:


> Could any one please confirm if the Test Reference number to be filled in EOI is written as 12AU006344TAxxxG ( Test report number)? Please respond as soon as possible!!


Yes thats the number needed to be filled. When did u appear for ielts .... Just confirming the logic


----------



## thumbsup

superm said:


> Thanks Cartisol -
> 
> *@ All PAST IELTS APPLICANTS - can you confirm this below?*
> 
> here's I have tried to disintegrate my TRF number.. if couple of more people can check for consistency in their TRF# then this should work for people yet to receive hard copy but want to apply for EOI.
> 
> Its 18 digit, it seem to be made up of various other parameters, count in bracket shows the length of parameter:
> Year(2) country(2, India = IN) candidate number(6) last name first 3 chars(3) first name initial (1) center code (3) papertype(1, g= General, a = academic)
> 
> For example, if following are your details:
> 
> Year= *12*
> country, India = *IN*
> candidate number(6)=*099999*
> last name first 3 chars(3) Tendulkar = *TEN*
> first name initial (1) Sachin = *S*
> center code (3) = *001*
> papertype(1, g= General, a = academic) = *G*
> Then TRF# for this example would be *12IN099999TENS001G*
> 
> *
> This is just a guess analysis; I need other people who already have there TRF number to confirm this.*




superm - can you please confirm this again. the first two digit doesn't seem to match with the year.. I got the IELTS result yesterday and it is still '12'. My worry is .. if the logic is fine or website has some issues. :juggle:

I submitted the EOI based on what was given in website as I am yet to receive the hard copy, but wish to confirm before the 18th feb round.

Many Thanks.


----------



## apurvwalia

thumbsup said:


> Yes thats the number needed to be filled. When did u appear for ielts .... Just confirming the logic


Thank you for your reply. I appeared for the test on 13th october , 2012.


----------



## Mandeep82

*No CO assigned yet*

Hi All,

I submitted my Visa application under 189 subclass on 8th Jan 2013. I have uploaded all the relevant documents alongwith PCC. I have not heard anything on this yet.

How much time it generally takes to assign CO?
I will go for medicals once CO will be asisgned.

ACS+ received on 28th Aug, IELETS - 7.5, EOI Approved - 15th Nov, Visa Application filed - 8th Jan, PCC uploaded 2nd Feb.


----------



## superm

thumbsup said:


> superm - can you please confirm this again. the first two digit doesn't seem to match with the year.. I got the IELTS result yesterday and it is still '12'. My worry is .. if the logic is fine or website has some issues. :juggle:
> 
> I submitted the EOI based on what was given in website as I am yet to receive the hard copy, but wish to confirm before the 18th feb round.
> 
> Many Thanks.


This logic worked last year. Am not sure about this year. Maybe they have years like financial yea Apr to mar. Can't say.


----------



## deepuz

Mandeep82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my Visa application under 189 subclass on 8th Jan 2013. I have uploaded all the relevant documents alongwith PCC. I have not heard anything on this yet.
> 
> How much time it generally takes to assign CO?
> I will go for medicals once CO will be asisgned.
> 
> ACS+ received on 28th Aug, IELETS - 7.5, EOI Approved - 15th Nov, Visa Application filed - 8th Jan, PCC uploaded 2nd Feb.


It will now take about 10 weeks for the CO to be assigned for 189 .... ( as per DIAC update)


----------



## monty83

HURRAY>>>>>State Sponsorhip APPROVED for me. Thank you lord for everything jsut signing off the agrrement and wating for the EOI approval. To submit the paers and further proceddings....I have been not so involved in daily replies of expat forum but all the messages here and help of the seniors have motivated me a lot and by the help of evryone out here and the blessings of god...SSA is approved now hoefully very soon will get the visa also....


----------



## Yoku

Hi Seniors,

I have been reading this forum very actively from past few days but i am not able to figure out answers to few of my questions.

Currently, Applied for ACS (261311 - Analyst Programmer, 25th Jan). IELTS >=7. Now, I am contemplating betweeen visa class 189 (60pts) and 190 (65pts if applied and invited)

My questions are:

1) I am keen to go for 189 but i can consider 190 (NSW or VIC) if the whole process wraps quickly. Which one should i really go for?
2) In case, i go for 190 which state should i choose NSW or VIC? The reason is that there are fund requirements and i don't have 20,000 AUD in cash.
3) I have read that one can lodge two separate EOI .. Should i apply for 189 in one and 190 in other or just combine them together.
4) If one has received an invite and they lodge a visa and DIAC changes the visa norms i.e. increase the points from 60 to 65 for 189. Does this affect the person who has already applied?

Would be greatful for quick answers.


----------



## jyotikhtr

monty83 said:


> HURRAY>>>>>State Sponsorhip APPROVED for me. Thank you lord for everything jsut signing off the agrrement and wating for the EOI approval. To submit the paers and further proceddings....I have been not so involved in daily replies of expat forum but all the messages here and help of the seniors have motivated me a lot and by the help of evryone out here and the blessings of god...SSA is approved now hoefully very soon will get the visa also....


Hi Monty,

Which state you had applied for sponsorship ?

If it is NSW, can you please fill this excel.


----------



## superm

Yoku said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have been reading this forum very actively from past few days but i am not able to figure out answers to few of my questions.
> 
> Currently, Applied for ACS (261311 - Analyst Programmer, 25th Jan). IELTS >=7. Now, I am contemplating betweeen visa class 189 (60pts) and 190 (65pts if applied and invited)
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1) I am keen to go for 189 but i can consider 190 (NSW or VIC) if the whole process wraps quickly. Which one should i really go for?
> 2) In case, i go for 190 which state should i choose NSW or VIC? The reason is that there are fund requirements and i don't have 20,000 AUD in cash.
> 3) I have read that one can lodge two separate EOI .. Should i apply for 189 in one and 190 in other or just combine them together.
> 4) If one has received an invite and they lodge a visa and DIAC changes the visa norms i.e. increase the points from 60 to 65 for 189. Does this affect the person who has already applied?
> 
> Would be greatful for quick answers.


Hello - you can check this EOI page and info on PR points page on Migrate to Australia information place

Leave a comment if you still have some question..


----------



## monty83

jyotikhtr said:


> hi monty,
> 
> which state you had applied for sponsorship ?
> 
> If it is nsw, can you please fill this excel.


hi i applied for western austrlia>>>>


----------



## monty83

QUESTTION: Does the validity of PCC depend on the coutnry of origin or australian govt. has standard time frame of expiry for PCC...as i have to do the PCC of 5 countries and i am puzzled which one to start first (Uganda/India/Seychelles/Dubai & Bahrain). Indian embassy and seychelles have told me just one week to get the pcc...but my issue is on bahrain pcc which is valid only for three motnhs as i did it last year for seychlelles immi. purpose...


----------



## Yoku

superm said:


> Hello - you can check this EOI page and info on PR points page on Migrate to Australia information place
> 
> Leave a comment if you still have some question..


Hi,

I went through the links but two of my questions are still unanswered. Would you please respond to them?

1) Which state is a better bet (NSW/VIC)?.. considering the fact that i don't have enough cash in hand. I have searched both these states have good number of jobs in the role i am looking for.

2) If one has received an invite and they lodge a visa and DIAC changes the visa norms i.e. increase the points from 60 to 65 for 189 for the next year. Does this affect the person who has already applied before changes in visa norms?

Basically, If i receive an invite of 189 in a month also, i am good. But i read somewhere that they are taking 10 weeks these days that is actually scaring me.


----------



## shift_move

Experts,
Quick question. I have just gotten my IELTS TRF and I am wondering what the cut off time to submit EOI for the Feb 18th round? Is it closed or still open? I am still going to go ahead and submit anyway today. I was just curious as my occupation sealing has almost filled. 

I have 65 points and would that benifit me if at all I make it in time for this round?

Thanks..


----------



## Yoku

shift_move said:


> Experts,
> Quick question. I have just gotten my IELTS TRF and I am wondering what the cut off time to submit EOI for the Feb 18th round? Is it closed or still open? I am still going to go ahead and submit anyway today. I was just curious as my occupation sealing has almost filled.
> 
> I have 65 points and would that benifit me if at all I make it in time for this round?
> 
> Thanks..


Hi,

Can you please paste the link as to where you saw the occupational sealing on skill select website. I tried locating the link but could not figure it out.


----------



## shift_move

Yoku said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please paste the link as to where you saw the occupational sealing on skill select website. I tried locating the link but could not figure it out.


http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/--> Reports-->Occupation Ceilings


----------



## rajesh.149

I have submitted EOI with ANZSCO Code 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer) on 14-Feb. The agent indicated to me my total points works out to be 65, based on Age. IELTS (S7.5, W8.5, R8.5, L8), Qualification and overall experience. Based on these inputs .. I was expecting an invite for the 18-Feb round .. but that has not happened. Can someone tell me what could be the reason? My agent has asked me to wait till the next round and have reasoned out suggesting there could be other better ranked candidates preferred and hence I may have to wait. Is that possible .. slightly disappointed ..


----------



## superm

Yoku said:


> Hi,
> 
> I went through the links but two of my questions are still unanswered. Would you please respond to them?
> 
> 1) Which state is a better bet (NSW/VIC)?.. considering the fact that i don't have enough cash in hand. I have searched both these states have good number of jobs in the role i am looking for.
> *There's a fees linked to nsw, vic is free. Vic takes 12 weeks to declare result. am not too sure about nsw but am guessing they take less time. call is yours. You also need to check if you lie in their eligibility criteria - like for nsw you check this*
> 2) If one has received an invite and they lodge a visa and DIAC changes the visa norms i.e. increase the points from 60 to 65 for 189 for the next year. Does this affect the person who has already applied before changes in visa norms?
> *I dont think so as people who were in middle of visa types as per last year - they used same process post july when rules changed. Also these are new rules and most prob would not change.*
> Basically, If i receive an invite of 189 in a month also, i am good. But i read somewhere that they are taking 10 weeks these days that is actually scaring me.


*that is right - 189 visa type is taking 10 weeks to have co assigned. 190 is taking 5 wks*


----------



## superm

rajesh.149 said:


> I have submitted EOI with ANZSCO Code 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer) on 14-Feb. The agent indicated to me my total points works out to be 65, based on Age. IELTS (S7.5, W8.5, R8.5, L8), Qualification and overall experience. Based on these inputs .. I was expecting an invite for the 18-Feb round .. but that has not happened. Can someone tell me what could be the reason? My agent has asked me to wait till the next round and have reasoned out suggesting there could be other better ranked candidates preferred and hence I may have to wait. Is that possible .. slightly disappointed ..


Are you sure that your ceiling is not met?
as per skillselect site, count till 31/12 were:

Computer Network Professionals	max=1740	invite till now=440
after 31/12 - only 3 invite rounds happened before 18th.
I think cieling should not be reached at that pace. but then again.. being 65 - you should have been invited. did you follow 18th feb thread to see if any 65 or 60 pointers scored invite?
if any 60 pointer has got invite - that means all 65 should have got. Please check the thread and let me know..


----------



## rajesh.149

superm said:


> Are you sure that your ceiling is not met?
> as per skillselect site, count till 31/12 were:
> 
> Computer Network Professionals	max=1740	invite till now=440
> after 31/12 - only 3 invite rounds happened before 18th.
> I think cieling should not be reached at that pace. but then again.. being 65 - you should have been invited. did you follow 18th feb thread to see if any 65 or 60 pointers scored invite?
> if any 60 pointer has got invite - that means all 65 should have got. Please check the thread and let me know..





18th feb thread ... wht do you mean?


----------



## superm

rajesh.149 said:


> 18th feb thread ... wht do you mean?


there must be one or two thread talking about who all got invites on 18th Feb..
here's one:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/143147-18th-feb.html


----------



## Rabbu

*Medical not uploading*

After my CO requested for medical, I did the medical screening and the doctors are saying they are facing difficulties in uploading my report through my TRN number. Then I wrote an e-mail to my CO and she replied suggesting me to write an email to e-Health department and ask them to provide my e-health number. Then did the same yesterday. Still I am not getting any mail from e-mail. Do anyone have the idea in this regard? You suggestion will be very valuable.


----------



## superm

Rabbu said:


> After my CO requested for medical, I did the medical screening and the doctors are saying they are facing difficulties in uploading my report through my TRN number. Then I wrote an e-mail to my CO and she replied suggesting me to write an email to e-Health department and ask them to provide my e-health number. Then did the same yesterday. Still I am not getting any mail from e-mail. Do anyone have the idea in this regard? You suggestion will be very valuable.


when you say e-health do you mean [email protected]?
if not - you can also write to them asking for help.
This would resolve out soon.. Best of luck!


----------



## samy25

Dear All. 
before submitting EOI i want to know that what should i put in my education?? AS i got my assessment through RPL. and there is nothing mention on my letter about my qualification. so can i claim 10 points for education for my masters even if acs didnt recognised it as closely related to my occupation??? please guide


----------



## deepuz

samy25 said:


> Dear All.
> before submitting EOI i want to know that what should i put in my education?? AS i got my assessment through RPL. and there is nothing mention on my letter about my qualification. so can i claim 10 points for education for my masters even if acs didnt recognised it as closely related to my occupation??? please guide


If ACS have not assessed your qualification since its not an ICT qualification, 
you need to assess your qualification with VETSSAS to claim points for your education...


----------



## samy25

deepuz said:


> If ACS have not assessed your qualification since its not an ICT qualification,
> you need to assess your qualification with VETSSAS to claim points for your education...


Dont tell me ...please cant i mention my education as "OTHER Qualification" if i am not claiming eqvilence for bachelors..


----------



## deepuz

I think you should be fine if you can claim 60 points for 189 Subclass without qualification points.. but not sure...


----------



## samy25

@deepuz ..plz guide that how did u get sponsership with IELTS 6.5. i have same occupation and i read on some where that ACT requires 7 band for ICT business analyst.. plz guide..i am planning to sit in IELTS again just for this reason


----------



## deepuz

samy25 said:


> @deepuz ..plz guide that how did u get sponsership with IELTS 6.5. i have same occupation and i read on some where that ACT requires 7 band for ICT business analyst.. plz guide..i am planning to sit in IELTS again just for this reason


For the occupations that are open, ACT SS require 7 overall with atleast 7 in speaking ( not 7 in each bands).... I have overall 7.5 band with 7.5 in speaking....
(overall means average of all 4 bands, not invididual)


----------



## msrama

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI today with 65 points. Does anyone have idea on when will be the next round of invitations.?


----------



## sudip63

msrama said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI today with 65 points. Does anyone have idea on when will be the next round of invitations.?


Another round will be 4 th of march. Good luck


----------



## msrama

sudip63 said:


> Another round will be 4 th of march. Good luck


Thanks for your quick reply sudip.


----------



## shift_move

msrama said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI today with 65 points. Does anyone have idea on when will be the next round of invitations.?


Good luck to you. What ANZSCO Code you belong to?


----------



## msrama

shift_move said:


> Good luck to you. What ANZSCO Code you belong to?


Thats 261313.


----------



## sudip63

msrama said:


> Thanks for your quick reply sudip.


No worries mate. Are you in sydney??


----------



## msrama

sudip63 said:


> No worries mate. Are you in sydney??


No..in Melbourne..Where are you from? ( Sydney or Melb)


----------



## sudip63

I am in sydney Brada


----------



## Yoku

superm said:


> *that is right - 189 visa type is taking 10 weeks to have co assigned. 190 is taking 5 wks*


Thanks.. I have also observed that for 261311 anzsco some of the folks have received EOI invite with 60 points in one go. If i get my ACS approved before the March 4th round, i feel i should go for 189 only because anyways getting SS will also take time.


----------



## Yoku

msrama said:


> Thats 261313.


You will get an invite definitely.


----------



## TanKianWee

*Need assistance on EOI submission*

need someone to give advise on my situation right now

Work Experience

1) ACS assessment positive with 7 years 3 months from July 2003
2) my work experience with my latest employer until February 2013 will have another 4 months from October 2012 to February 2013
3) there have another job which is 24 hours work for 2 years that i never mentioned to ACS (can i submit it without the ACS assessment?)

DIAC work experience = 7 years 3 months + 4 months + 2 years (9 years 7 months work experience)

i am planning to apply 189 visa, my point as below
- age 29 (30 points)
- degree (15 points)
- IELTS (0 points)
- 9 years 7 months work experience (15 points for 8 years work experience)
which is total 60 points to fill in the EOI

My question is can i get to claim the 15 points for the 8 years work experience? My degree was completed in June 2008 and diploma was completed July 2004. My work experience there have 5 years is from year July 2003 to July 2008 and there have 2 years work experience that i did not mentioned to ACS.

As i saw some post in some migration forum, there is the work experience is start from after completed your diploma or degree?

So confusing now, appreciate someone can answer me this question. Many thanks.


----------



## sach_1213

Atlast after a long time got great news from team 33..... 
Got GRANT LETTER today.....
On top of the world..... 
Was holding my nerves from so long......


----------



## deepuz

sach_1213 said:


> Atlast after a long time got great news from team 33.....
> Got GRANT LETTER today.....
> On top of the world.....
> Was holding my nerves from so long......


congratz Sach.... wishing you good luck for your move.... :clap2::clap2:


----------



## MYTH81

Hello Guys,

Please tell me what sort of medical forms are required for visa subclass 489.

Thanx indeed


----------



## sach_1213

deepuz said:


> congratz Sach.... wishing you good luck for your move.... :clap2::clap2:


Thanks deepuz


----------



## VVV

TanKianWee said:


> need someone to give advise on my situation right now
> 
> Work Experience
> 
> 1) ACS assessment positive with 7 years 3 months from July 2003
> 2) my work experience with my latest employer until February 2013 will have another 4 months from October 2012 to February 2013
> 3) there have another job which is 24 hours work for 2 years that i never mentioned to ACS (can i submit it without the ACS assessment?)
> 
> DIAC work experience = 7 years 3 months + 4 months + 2 years (9 years 7 months work experience)
> 
> i am planning to apply 189 visa, my point as below
> - age 29 (30 points)
> - degree (15 points)
> - IELTS (0 points)
> - 9 years 7 months work experience (15 points for 8 years work experience)
> which is total 60 points to fill in the EOI
> 
> My question is can i get to claim the 15 points for the 8 years work experience? My degree was completed in June 2008 and diploma was completed July 2004. My work experience there have 5 years is from year July 2003 to July 2008 and there have 2 years work experience that i did not mentioned to ACS.
> 
> As i saw some post in some migration forum, there is the work experience is start from after completed your diploma or degree?
> 
> So confusing now, appreciate someone can answer me this question. Many thanks.


Hi, yes, the work experience should be post-qualified. That is if your assessed qualification is a degree it will be post that degree! (Basically, the employment after the qualification which is assessed)...Also, the employment which you are claiming points for should be assessed I think. Someone can add a bit more here?

If you want to increase your points, you can always resit IELTS. Getting 7 in all four criteria would give you extra 10 points. Hope this helps!


----------



## TanKianWee

VVV said:


> Hi, yes, the work experience should be post-qualified. That is if your assessed qualification is a degree it will be post that degree! (Basically, the employment after the qualification which is assessed)...Also, the employment which you are claiming points for should be assessed I think. Someone can add a bit more here?
> 
> If you want to increase your points, you can always resit IELTS. Getting 7 in all four criteria would give you extra 10 points. Hope this helps!


Hi, thanks for your advise.


----------



## VVV

TanKianWee said:


> Hi, thanks for your advise.


HI, please double-check regarding the employment assessment though...as in whether it's mandatory to get your post qualified employment assessed? Not sure if your assessing authority does it as part of the skills assessment. I am from a different occupation. Someone else can advise please?


----------



## superm

TanKianWee said:


> need someone to give advise on my situation right now
> 
> Work Experience
> 
> 1) ACS assessment positive with 7 years 3 months from July 2003
> 2) my work experience with my latest employer until February 2013 will have another 4 months from October 2012 to February 2013
> 3) there have another job which is 24 hours work for 2 years that i never mentioned to ACS (can i submit it without the ACS assessment?)
> 
> DIAC work experience = 7 years 3 months + 4 months + 2 years (9 years 7 months work experience)
> 
> i am planning to apply 189 visa, my point as below
> - age 29 (30 points)
> - degree (15 points)
> - IELTS (0 points)
> - 9 years 7 months work experience (15 points for 8 years work experience)
> which is total 60 points to fill in the EOI
> 
> My question is can i get to claim the 15 points for the 8 years work experience? My degree was completed in June 2008 and diploma was completed July 2004. My work experience there have 5 years is from year July 2003 to July 2008 and there have 2 years work experience that i did not mentioned to ACS.
> 
> As i saw some post in some migration forum, there is the work experience is start from after completed your diploma or degree?
> 
> So confusing now, appreciate someone can answer me this question. Many thanks.


Just wanted to confirm - you have taken IELTS - right?
As atleast 6 in each module is mandatory requirement for PR.


----------



## TanKianWee

superm said:


> Just wanted to confirm - you have taken IELTS - right?
> As atleast 6 in each module is mandatory requirement for PR.


Hi, i have taken IELTS on each 6. by the way do you know my situation, can i get the work experience points of 15 points? Please advise, many thanks


----------



## kalpsjuly18

sach_1213 said:


> Atlast after a long time got great news from team 33.....
> Got GRANT LETTER today.....
> On top of the world.....
> Was holding my nerves from so long......


Congrats


----------



## monty83

sach_1213 said:


> Atlast after a long time got great news from team 33.....
> Got GRANT LETTER today.....
> On top of the world.....
> Was holding my nerves from so long......


Congrates Mate...Wish u all the best for upcoming time....happy for you...enjoy....There is saying in punjabi...paka hoyan hain te khul ke pila mitra....:clap2:


----------



## sach_1213

monty83 said:


> Congrates Mate...Wish u all the best for upcoming time....happy for you...enjoy....There is saying in punjabi...paka hoyan hain te khul ke pila mitra....:clap2:


Thnks a lot monty.....


----------



## thumbsup

*Au pcc*

Hello All, I have got issue with Australia PCC. I applied AU PCC in last week of December 2012 and on January 23rd 2013, I received email that checks have been completed and report will be sent. Till date, I have not received the report. 

I followed up with them for this on email, I got reply that a duplicate copy will be sent. Also, I confirmed by calling them on their call center. Again, it has been more than 10 days that I received the copy..

I would like to know if some from pune or India have applied AU PCC and how much time it took to reach it from AU to you.

I applied AU PCC thinking that its too early but looks like I applied at the right moment otherwise initiating it after EOI or visa filling would have really been a nightmare..

Any inputs??

Cheers,


----------



## akajain

VVV said:


> Hi, yes, the work experience should be post-qualified. That is if your assessed qualification is a degree it will be post that degree! (Basically, the employment after the qualification which is assessed)...Also, the employment which you are claiming points for should be assessed I think. Someone can add a bit more here?
> 
> If you want to increase your points, you can always resit IELTS. Getting 7 in all four criteria would give you extra 10 points. Hope this helps!


Well its really not mandatory.. there are certain conditions where the experience can be count


----------



## HannahSibson

Guys,

Below is info on next round of invite..

The department conducts rounds of invitations to apply to migrate on the first Monday of the month. If there is a second invitation round in a month, that round will be held on the third Monday of that month.

In March 2013, two invitation rounds will be held for the Skilled - Independent and Skilled - Regional (Provisional) visa subclasses covering a maximum of 2000 Expressions Of Interest in that month.

These rounds will be on 4 March 2013 and 18 March 2013.

The table below lists the maximum number of invitations that will be issued in the respective rounds, by visa subclass.

4 March 2013

Visa Subclass Maximum Number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 950
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489). 50

18 March 2013

Visa Subclass Maximum Number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 950
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 50




February invitation report below.

4 February 2013

Visa Subclass	Number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	1060
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	56
18 February 2013

Visa Subclass	Number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	878
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	54



During 2012-13 the following number of invitations have been issued:

Visa Subclass August	September	October	November	December	January	February	Total
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 90	900	1800	2800	2800	2470	1938	12 798
Skilled – Regional Provisional (subclass 489). 10	100	200	200	200	197	110	1017
Total	100	1000	2000	3000	3000	2667	2048	13 815



Hannah

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Naveed539

Bad News for 
Chemical and Materials Engineers
ICT Business & System Analysts
lectronic Engineers

Their Quotas have been reached, as reported by DIAC Skill Select website...Other breaking news is that the number of invitations have been reduced from 2800 to 1900 for 189 and for 489 Visa, the no of invitations have been reduced to 100 from 200 in One Month...SO Look, how rapidly DIAC is gonna respond accordingly to the fluctuating trends of people towards Australian Immigration...One can even see very clearly that there are so many occupations for whom, even negligible invitations have been issued as of 22-02-2013, which implies their high demand but low corresponding supply from overseas...So DIAC might devise the next Immigration Invitation and Occupational ceilings policy accordingly, So we wish all the intending rest of the applicants to lodge their EOI at the earliest as the first badge of Skill select may leave certain hard implications for some occupations.


----------



## sunny81

Does anyone know how long before the rounds invite are sent, our EOI must be submitted to be considered by the system? For eg. if round on March 18, can i submit my EOI on MArch 15 and stand a chance of getting an invite? Reason i am waiting is i need to get skills assessment etc.

Thanks for any inputs!!


----------



## sunny81

Naveed - i see you submitted EOI on 18 and were invited on 21 Jan. Can you confirm? I will plan to apply that friday before monday invites are sent out


----------



## HannahSibson

sunny81 said:


> Does anyone know how long before the rounds invite are sent, our EOI must be submitted to be considered by the system? For eg. if round on March 18, can i submit my EOI on MArch 15 and stand a chance of getting an invite? Reason i am waiting is i need to get skills assessment etc.
> 
> Thanks for any inputs!!


Yes u r right. You can submit eoi until end of march 17th (austime) to consider for march 18th invite.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## sudip63

sunny81 said:


> Does anyone know how long before the rounds invite are sent, our EOI must be submitted to be considered by the system? For eg. if round on March 18, can i submit my EOI on MArch 15 and stand a chance of getting an invite? Reason i am waiting is i need to get skills assessment etc.
> 
> Thanks for any inputs!!


It can be submitted until last minute. However, the late you submit, there will be less opportunity for you to get an invitation. I wanna ask you that why do you want to wait for last minute???


----------



## Naveed539

Yes But that actually depends that how much points you will be able to score on Skill select points test system...Because of the fact, that i scored 65 points, and looking at the past invitation rounds, i was almost dead sure that i will get the invitation on 21st Jan, 2013...So if ur probable to make your points more than 65, then i give u a full guarantee that you will get the invitation in very next round...

Hope this helps


----------



## sunny81

Hannah - thank you so much


----------



## sunny81

I have to wait last minute because i still dont have the skills assessment in my hand yet. i am hoping it will be positive skills assessment. but i cannot hit the actual submit button for my EOI till i have the positive skills assessment. I wish i could have submitted earlier. Thanks!


----------



## HannahSibson

sunny81 said:


> I have to wait last minute because i still dont have the skills assessment in my hand yet. i am hoping it will be positive skills assessment. but i cannot hit the actual submit button for my EOI till i have the positive skills assessment. I wish i could have submitted earlier. Thanks!


Hope u will hav ur acs results before next invite. Wish u gud luck.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## msrama

Hi All,

Would like to know on PCC and Medicals for 189 visa. I have submitted my EOI and waiting for to be invited. (Hopefully in the next round in March). 

My Question is can I go ahead and do PCC and Medical before I apply for the actual 189 visa. Or i need to wait till i get my invitation and submit the visa application.

What you guys suggest on this???


----------



## omapte

msrama said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Would like to know on PCC and Medicals for 189 visa. I have submitted my EOI and waiting for to be invited. (Hopefully in the next round in March).
> 
> My Question is can I go ahead and do PCC and Medical before I apply for the actual 189 visa. Or i need to wait till i get my invitation and submit the visa application.
> 
> What you guys suggest on this???


I think PCC is fine. but meds is driven by your EOI. So until they tell you to do it you cannot/should not. 

Experience folks correct me if I am wrong..!


----------



## subhadipbose

msrama said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Would like to know on PCC and Medicals for 189 visa. I have submitted my EOI and waiting for to be invited. (Hopefully in the next round in March).
> 
> My Question is can I go ahead and do PCC and Medical before I apply for the actual 189 visa. Or i need to wait till i get my invitation and submit the visa application.
> 
> What you guys suggest on this???


You can initiate your PCC but MED's can only be done once you apply and make the payment for your eVISA i.e. lodgement.
As you willl get your Arrange your Medicals link activated after the visa lodgement.


----------



## msrama

subhadipbose said:


> You can initiate your PCC but MED's can only be done once you apply and make the payment for your eVISA i.e. lodgement.
> As you willl get your Arrange your Medicals link activated after the visa lodgement.




Thank you for your replies.


----------



## Sankar

msrama said:


> Thank you for your replies.


Some countries, like Singapore, won't issue the PCC unless we provide the proof of PCC request from immigration/other officer. Please check with in your country.

Cheers....!


----------



## sunny81

Thanks Hannah!Also could someone tell me what number from IELTS results do we enter on the EOI? Bit confusing. Is it our candidate number? Thanks!


----------



## superm

sunny81 said:


> Thanks Hannah!Also could someone tell me what number from IELTS results do we enter on the EOI? Bit confusing. Is it our candidate number? Thanks!


its TRF #!


----------



## msrama

Sankar said:


> Some countries, like Singapore, won't issue the PCC unless we provide the proof of PCC request from immigration/other officer. Please check with in your country.
> 
> Cheers....!



I am currently in AUS. So, do I need to do the PCC in AUS or from India??


----------



## dldmaniac

msrama said:


> I am currently in AUS. So, do I need to do the PCC in AUS or from India??


If you've been staying in Australia for 12 months or more (cumulative over the past 10 years), then yes, you need an Aussie PCC.


----------



## msrama

dldmaniac said:


> If you've been staying in Australia for 12 months or more (cumulative over the past 10 years), then yes, you need an Aussie PCC.


Thank you for the reply. I have been in Australia for about 2.5 yrs. So, I need to go go for Aussie PCC. 

Can you also let me know the procedure I need to go through for PCC.

Thanks again.


----------



## dldmaniac

msrama said:


> Thank you for the reply. I have been in Australia for about 2.5 yrs. So, I need to go go for Aussie PCC.
> 
> Can you also let me know the procedure I need to go through for PCC.
> 
> Thanks again.


There you go.

https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/

BTW, you still have to get PCCs from all the countries where you have stayed for 12 months of more in the past 10 years.

Cheers


----------



## msrama

dldmaniac said:


> There you go.
> 
> https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/
> 
> BTW, you still have to get PCCs from all the countries where you have stayed for 12 months of more in the past 10 years.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you so much for your quick replies.


----------



## msrama

msrama said:


> Thank you so much for your quick replies.


Hi Guys,

Thanks for clarifying my doubts so far. I have few more here 

I have couple of doubts on PCC

1. Do I need to get only Names Checked or I need to go for Fingerprints as well. ( I came across this while submitting application form for Australia PCC).

2. If the address in passport is not same as the address we currently live in India, what is the next step?

3. PCC is only required for Primary applicant or for secondary applicants as well. ( I am primary and my husband and son are secondary for this visa application)

4. To get PCC from India, can I give my family reference in the References section.

Can anyone clarify my doubts.


----------



## superm

msrama said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for clarifying my doubts so far. I have few more here
> 
> I have couple of doubts on PCC
> 
> 1. Do I need to get only Names Checked or I need to go for Fingerprints as well. ( I came across this while submitting application form for Australia PCC).
> *i beleive its name check only.*
> 2. If the address in passport is not same as the address we currently live in India, what is the next step?
> 
> 3. PCC is only required for Primary applicant or for secondary applicants as well. ( I am primary and my husband and son are secondary for this visa application)
> *required for any body who's over or equals 16 years of age - read it somewhere.*
> 4. To get PCC from India, can I give my family reference in the References section.
> 
> Can anyone clarify my doubts.


tried to help where i can!


----------



## msrama

msrama said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for clarifying my doubts so far. I have few more here
> 
> I have couple of doubts on PCC
> 
> 1. Do I need to get only Names Checked or I need to go for Fingerprints as well. ( I came across this while submitting application form for Australia PCC).
> 
> 2. If the address in passport is not same as the address we currently live in India, what is the next step?
> 
> 3. PCC is only required for Primary applicant or for secondary applicants as well. ( I am primary and my husband and son are secondary for this visa application)
> 
> 4. To get PCC from India, can I give my family reference in the References section.
> 
> Can anyone clarify my doubts.



Can anyone else answer my questions??


----------



## AnneChristina

msrama said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for clarifying my doubts so far. I have few more here
> 
> I have couple of doubts on PCC
> 
> 1. Do I need to get only Names Checked or I need to go for Fingerprints as well. ( I came across this while submitting application form for Australia PCC).
> 
> 2. If the address in passport is not same as the address we currently live in India, what is the next step?
> 
> 3. PCC is only required for Primary applicant or for secondary applicants as well. ( I am primary and my husband and son are secondary for this visa application)
> 
> 4. To get PCC from India, can I give my family reference in the References section.
> 
> Can anyone clarify my doubts.


1. Name Check Only

2. For the AUS PCC the address in the passport is irrelevant

3. All applicants who are 16 years of age or older need to provide a PCC

Sorry, no idea about the Indian PCC


----------



## Guest

Don't use family references. They told my friend to remove parents as references in PCC application.


----------



## vn143

Dear All
Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 28 Dec 2012.

I advice all the applicants to complete their documents as it will help you in speedy grant.

Timelines is as below:
EOI applied : 28 AUG 2012
Invitation : 16 Nov 2012
189 Applied : 28 Dec 2012
CO Allocation : 25 Feb 2013
Grant : 27 Feb 2013


----------



## S58cRenu

Congrsts Vin on such a "SPEEDY" grant, yaar!!


----------



## deepuz

vn143 said:


> Dear All
> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 28 Dec 2012.
> 
> I advice all the applicants to complete their documents as it will help you in speedy grant.
> 
> Timelines is as below:
> EOI applied : 28 AUG 2012
> Invitation : 16 Nov 2012
> 189 Applied : 28 Dec 2012
> CO Allocation : 25 Feb 2013
> Grant : 27 Feb 2013



hey thats so quick.... Hearty congrats !!! wish you good luck for your move .....lane:


----------



## Radiantrhino

Dear All,
I have applied for visa 189 on 27th dec 2012. 
I have not heard from immigration officers yet.
I have not even applied for PCC in India. Would it be wise to get the PCC done even if a CO has not been appointed or asked for it. Could someone give me the procedure to follow for PCC in Mumbai, India. Do we need to submit passport for PCC? I need to travel next month, so I would need my passport for visas and travel arrangement. 
It would be kind of any senior member in the forum to advice me appropriately.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Radiantrhino

Dear All,
I have applied for visa 189 on 27th dec 2012. 
I have not heard from immigration officers yet.
I have not even applied for PCC in India. Would it be wise to get the PCC done even if a CO has not been appointed or asked for it. Could someone give me the procedure to follow for PCC in Mumbai, India. Do we need to submit passport for PCC? I need to travel next month, so I would need my passport for visas and travel arrangement. 
It would be kind of any senior member in the forum to advice me appropriately.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## superm

Radiantrhino said:


> Dear All,
> I have applied for visa 189 on 27th dec 2012.
> I have not heard from immigration officers yet.
> I have not even applied for PCC in India. Would it be wise to get the PCC done even if a CO has not been appointed or asked for it. Could someone give me the procedure to follow for PCC in Mumbai, India. Do we need to submit passport for PCC? I need to travel next month, so I would need my passport for visas and travel arrangement.
> It would be kind of any senior member in the forum to advice me appropriately.
> Thanks in advance.


Am guessing delhi's procedure would be same for mumbai.. here's what Delhi's procedure like:
do apply for pcc now. you will need to fill in online forms at passport seva kendra site and then visit psk. if your address police verification is already done then you would get pcc instantly - or it would take time as police verification would be initiated and when that's done, you would be called to receive pcc letter and stamp on your passport.
They dont keep passport for that.


----------



## matt83

vn143 said:


> Dear All
> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 28 Dec 2012.
> 
> I advice all the applicants to complete their documents as it will help you in speedy grant.
> 
> Timelines is as below:
> EOI applied : 28 AUG 2012
> Invitation : 16 Nov 2012
> 189 Applied : 28 Dec 2012
> CO Allocation : 25 Feb 2013
> Grant : 27 Feb 2013


Congrats, mate!! How many points did you apply with?


----------



## vn143

matt83 said:


> Congrats, mate!! How many points did you apply with?


Hi
I applied with 60 points.
Pl. Keep all the documents ready with you or just front load everything including PC and medical for a speedy grant.

I got my grant within day of co allocation.


----------



## matt83

vn143 said:


> Hi
> I applied with 60 points.
> Pl. Keep all the documents ready with you or just front load everything including PC and medical for a speedy grant.
> 
> I got my grant within day of co allocation.


Which ANSZCO?


----------



## Radiantrhino

Thanks superm. That was kind and helpful. Will do as you suggested immediately.


----------



## sheravanan

Hi guys,

any body know at what time we can check our Invitation.

Thanks


----------



## sudip63

sheravanan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> any body know at what time we can check our Invitation.
> 
> Thanks


After 1 hour..


----------



## sheravanan

sudip63 said:


> After 1 hour..



thank you immediate reply. but you mean australian 12 mid night today right ?


----------



## MrTweek

Yeah, usually just after midnight, Sydney/Melbourne time.
Applied last Friday. Too tired now, but want to stay awake and wait for an email


----------



## sheravanan

Hi Friends,


I am waiting for March 4th invitation. How its possible to get invitation with my occupation ?


Subclass 189, 261312, 60 Points | IELTS: 2013-02-02, res: 2013-02-15 (6/6/6/6.5) | Skills Assessment: 2012-12-01, res: 2013-01-18 | EOI: 2013-02-20 | waiting EOI


----------



## MrTweek

sheravanan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> I am waiting for March 4th invitation. How its possible to get invitation with my occupation ?
> 
> 
> Subclass 189, 261312, 60 Points | IELTS: 2013-02-02, res: 2013-02-15 (6/6/6/6.5) | Skills Assessment: 2012-12-01, res: 2013-01-18 | EOI: 2013-02-20 | waiting EOI


You filed your EOI in Feb 20? Then you can be sure you will get an invitation. You'll be almost on top of the list


----------



## Farbod

Hi everyone,
As I am new joiner I'm not sure if it is a suitable place to ask such a question or not, anyway I do apologize if I make a mistake and all the advices will be appreciated
My EOI has received an invitation under 489 visa sponsorship which has been taken form SA. However, my ACS assessment has been done by an unprofessional and carelessness agent who didn't submit my qualification and my case has been assessed just for my work experience. I found out this issue recently while my state sponsorship was in progress and was submited by myself. Beeing assessed, I paid 450 AUD$ again, but unfortunately my invitation has been received earlier and I can not update my EOI with the new assessment because it has been frozen and it will be frozen by the next 60 days and I may lose my chanse, althogh I have the relating score. I can not waste my time inasmuch as I am going to be 40 by the next July; consequently, I will lose 10 more points because of the mistake which has been made by the agent 
I have surfed the web specially skillselect but I couldnt find any answers. As my case can be considered as an uique case, I will be thankfull if someone tell me :
1. Is there any way to withdraw the current EOI? will DIAC do this for me if I call them and asking in regard to the issue or not?
2. Is it prohibited to submit another EOI and update with new ACS with the same ANZSCO and exact other documents? (As I have searched many different web sites but I couldn't find if it is legal or not) 
Thank you in advance
Kind Regards,
Farbod


----------



## superm

Farbod said:


> Hi everyone,
> As I am new joiner I'm not sure if it is a suitable place to ask such a question or not, anyway I do apologize if I make a mistake and all the advices will be appreciated
> My EOI has received an invitation under 489 visa sponsorship which has been taken form SA. However, my ACS assessment has been done by an unprofessional and carelessness agent who didn't submit my qualification and my case has been assessed just for my work experience. I found out this issue recently while my state sponsorship was in progress and was submited by myself. Beeing assessed, I paid 450 AUD$ again, but unfortunately my invitation has been received earlier and I can not update my EOI with the new assessment because it has been frozen and it will be frozen by the next 60 days and I may lose my chanse, althogh I have the relating score. I can not waste my time inasmuch as I am going to be 40 by the next July; consequently, I will lose 10 more points because of the mistake which has been made by the agent
> I have surfed the web specially skillselect but I couldnt find any answers. As my case can be considered as an uique case, I will be thankfull if someone tell me :
> 1. Is there any way to withdraw the current EOI? will DIAC do this for me if I call them and asking in regard to the issue or not?
> 2. Is it prohibited to submit another EOI and update with new ACS with the same ANZSCO and exact other documents? (As I have searched many different web sites but I couldn't find if it is legal or not)
> Thank you in advance
> Kind Regards,
> Farbod


That's really bad of your agent.. I don't think submitting 2 EOIs are legal. 
You can try the first point - but am afraid that is also quite difficult.. but no harm in trying!
Other seniors please guide in this regard.. quite a hard situation..!

Best of luck mate!


----------



## Farbod

superm said:


> That's really bad of your agent.. I don't think submitting 2 EOIs are legal.
> You can try the first point - but am afraid that is also quite difficult.. but no harm in trying!
> Other seniors please guide in this regard.. quite a hard situation..!
> 
> Best of luck mate!


Thank you pal,
any other advices from the others?


----------



## MrTweek

Anyone got an invitation today? I haven't received any email, but if I log in into SkillSelect, it says "Status: Invited".
Do they have technical problems or something again?


----------



## tenten

MrTweek said:


> Anyone got an invitation today? I haven't received any email, but if I log in into SkillSelect, it says "Status: Invited".
> Do they have technical problems or something again?


Congratulations. Go ahead and lodge your application.


----------



## matt83

sheravanan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am waiting for March 4th invitation. How its possible to get invitation with my occupation ?
> 
> Subclass 189, 261312, 60 Points | IELTS: 2013-02-02, res: 2013-02-15 (6/6/6/6.5) | Skills Assessment: 2012-12-01, res: 2013-01-18 | EOI: 2013-02-20 | waiting EOI


Sorry?
You've submitted the EOI for 189 visa through the ANZSCO code 261312(Developer Programmer) without having scored at least 7 in each module?! How come? Is it possible guys?


----------



## MrTweek

> You've submitted the EOI for 189 visa through the ANZSCO code 261312(Developer Programmer) without having scored at least 7 in each module?! How come? Is it possible guys?


Yes, of course. As long as you get 60 points somehow, you only need an IELTS minimum of 6.
Where did you read you need 7?


----------



## VVV

Farbod said:


> Hi everyone,
> As I am new joiner I'm not sure if it is a suitable place to ask such a question or not, anyway I do apologize if I make a mistake and all the advices will be appreciated
> My EOI has received an invitation under 489 visa sponsorship which has been taken form SA. However, my ACS assessment has been done by an unprofessional and carelessness agent who didn't submit my qualification and my case has been assessed just for my work experience. I found out this issue recently while my state sponsorship was in progress and was submited by myself. Beeing assessed, I paid 450 AUD$ again, but unfortunately my invitation has been received earlier and I can not update my EOI with the new assessment because it has been frozen and it will be frozen by the next 60 days and I may lose my chanse, althogh I have the relating score. I can not waste my time inasmuch as I am going to be 40 by the next July; consequently, I will lose 10 more points because of the mistake which has been made by the agent
> I have surfed the web specially skillselect but I couldnt find any answers. As my case can be considered as an uique case, I will be thankfull if someone tell me :
> 1. Is there any way to withdraw the current EOI? will DIAC do this for me if I call them and asking in regard to the issue or not?
> 2. Is it prohibited to submit another EOI and update with new ACS with the same ANZSCO and exact other documents? (As I have searched many different web sites but I couldn't find if it is legal or not)
> Thank you in advance
> Kind Regards,
> Farbod


In my opinion, you can let the first inviation expire (after 60 days) and withdraw the EOI and submit another one. I had a friend who had made a major error in the EOI and she got invited based on that...So, she waited for the inviation to expire and withdrew the EOI and re-submited a fresh EOI...However, make sure to withdraw it soon after the 60 days before the next round...Or else what will happen is the same EOI will get another invite (each EOI can receive two invites). You can check the next invitation round details in skillselect and if the 60 day cut off and the next invation round falls on the same day, you can ask DIAC for advice on withdrawing the EOI.

Good Luck!


----------



## MrTweek

MrTweek said:


> Anyone got an invitation today? I haven't received any email, but if I log in into SkillSelect, it says "Status: Invited".
> Do they have technical problems or something again?


I still didn't get any email. Is that normal? 
y EOI still says "invited" and there's a button to apply.
I'll definitely do that tonight, but I do find it weird.


----------



## dldmaniac

MrTweek said:


> I still didn't get any email. Is that normal?
> y EOI still says "invited" and there's a button to apply.
> I'll definitely do that tonight, but I do find it weird.


Did you check your Junk/Spam folder? Might be a bug in their system. If you have the option to Submit your application, then by all means, go ahead.


----------



## matt83

MrTweek said:


> Yes, of course. As long as you get 60 points somehow, you only need an IELTS minimum of 6.
> Where did you read you need 7?


You're right mate. Only for 190 visa, in some states, is required 7 on each module.


----------



## CCPT

Hi 
1 - Last week, Wednesday, I've submitted an EOI to obtain a sponsorship for a 457 visa, but I still haven't received any kind of confirmation email that my EOI was applied, is that normal? if you could tell me your experience.. I called to an immigration office and no one could help me on this, the receptionist didn't know... 

2 - Is it possible, somehow, to know which companies have labour agreements with the DIAC to sponsorship, is this information provided or public?

Thanks


----------



## jogiyogi

VVV said:


> In my opinion, you can let the first inviation expire (after 60 days) and withdraw the EOI and submit another one. I had a friend who had made a major error in the EOI and she got invited based on that...So, she waited for the inviation to expire and withdrew the EOI and re-submited a fresh EOI...However, make sure to withdraw it soon after the 60 days before the next round...Or else what will happen is the same EOI will get another invite (each EOI can receive two invites). You can check the next invitation round details in skillselect and if the 60 day cut off and the next invation round falls on the same day, you can ask DIAC for advice on withdrawing the EOI.
> 
> Good Luck!


I would suggest to submit new EOI and enter all of your new information in new EOI.
It would certainly save your time and you need not to wait for another 30-40 days.
Submitting more than 1 EOI is allowed. I have verified this from the DIAC representative itself.

Cheers


----------



## Farbod

jogiyogi said:


> I would suggest to submit new EOI and enter all of your new information in new EOI.
> It would certainly save your time and you need not to wait for another 30-40 days.
> Submitting more than 1 EOI is allowed. I have verified this from the DIAC representative itself.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for your message.
As I have mentioned earlier I have searched the Internet but I didn't find any advice from DIAC that shows that I can't submit another EOI. But the point is that, will the second EOI be considered and receive invitation whereas the previous one is still locked because of an invitation or not ? 
Thank you in advance 
Kind regards,


----------



## msrama

Got Invitation and lodged the visa 189 today.


----------



## matt83

msrama said:


> Got Invitation and lodged the visa 189 today.


Congratulations, mate!
Would you mind to share with us a summary of your EOI? I mean, when you submitted it, how many points, which ANZSCO code?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## msrama

matt83 said:


> Congratulations, mate!
> Would you mind to share with us a summary of your EOI? I mean, when you submitted it, how many points, which ANZSCO code?
> Thanks in advance.



Yeah sure. Here are the details.

EOI submitted with 65 points

ANZSCO code - 261313

EOI submitted Date - 20/02/2013

Invitation Received - 04/03/2013

Visa Lodged - 05/03/2013


----------



## Radiantrhino

Hello everyone,
I have another.
We have lodged our visa application (189) on 29/12/2012 and made the visa payment on the same day. We have not been appointed with a CO yet.
We just got to know that our agent has not uploaded any documents as yet. When we asked him, h e said it is not required until the CO asks for it. I want to know if that's the right thing to do. I was under the impression that the documents need to be uploaded immediately after making the payment.
Please advice us on this since its getting us a bit jittery.
Thanks in advance


----------



## greenbangla

msrama said:


> Got Invitation and lodged the visa 189 today.


Congratulations msrama!:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## padmanab19

Hi Everyone

I submitted 189 with 60 points on 2 March and got the invite on 4 March. I am yet to get PCC for myself and wife and IELTS for my wife. Should I go ahead with applying for Visa or wait unitll I get PCC and IELTS (should take another 45 days). My agent has suggested that I should apply only after getting PCC and IELTS.

Thanks


----------



## Farbod

jogiyogi said:


> I would suggest to submit new EOI and enter all of your new information in new EOI.
> It would certainly save your time and you need not to wait for another 30-40 days.
> Submitting more than 1 EOI is allowed. I have verified this from the DIAC representative itself.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you again.
I had a telephone conversation with DIAC and I have been suggested to submit another EOI.
I will receive another invitations on the new EOI which has been submited a couople of hours earlier if South Australia consider my situation (I have their approval on the previous one)
Thank you and wish you the best :clap2:


----------



## VVV

Radiantrhino said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have another.
> We have lodged our visa application (189) on 29/12/2012 and made the visa payment on the same day. We have not been appointed with a CO yet.
> We just got to know that our agent has not uploaded any documents as yet. When we asked him, h e said it is not required until the CO asks for it. I want to know if that's the right thing to do. I was under the impression that the documents need to be uploaded immediately after making the payment.
> Please advice us on this since its getting us a bit jittery.
> Thanks in advance


Hi,

You mean the agent has not uploaded any documents? You can start uploading all your docs and provide further evidences if the CO asks...but why do you have to wait for the CO to upload your certificates, salary slips etc etc? Please go ahead and ask your agent to upload all the required docs...You can also get the PCC and Medicals done, if you have not done already....If the CO asks for any further evidence then you can give it at that time...If all your docs are in place, the process will be faster and you may get a direct grant.

All the best!!


----------



## msrama

padmanab19 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I submitted 189 with 60 points on 2 March and got the invite on 4 March. I am yet to get PCC for myself and wife and IELTS for my wife. Should I go ahead with applying for Visa or wait unitll I get PCC and IELTS (should take another 45 days). My agent has suggested that I should apply only after getting PCC and IELTS.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Padmanab,

I have lodged for visa without getting PCC. I think you can apply for visa..no need to wait for PCC result. Once you lodge the visa, you can go for PCC. I have my IELTS results before submitting the EOI. Not sure about IELTS results for dependant applicants. Someone better reply to this thread.


----------



## padmanab19

Thanks msrama.. IELTS for dependent applicant is for proving english language ability so that i dont have to pay 4000 odd AUD. 

Also one more question what about payment 3060 AUD, do I need to pay that along with this application?


----------



## Tans

Hi guys,

I got my ACS result today (through RPL) and I'm in the process of submitting my EOI.

Got few questions. Please help me.

1) I did Bachelor in Mechanical Engineering. While submitting EOI, do i need to select Qualification as Bachelor Degree (Other) or Bachelor Degree in Science, and Technology?

2) Do I need to get any assessment done from VETASSESS for claiming points on qualification? Because my ACS result does not talk about my engineering qualification.

Thanks heaps in advance for your help.

Regards,
Tans


----------



## superm

msrama said:


> Hi Padmanab,
> 
> I have lodged for visa without getting PCC. I think you can apply for visa..no need to wait for PCC result. Once you lodge the visa, you can go for PCC. I have my IELTS results before submitting the EOI. Not sure about IELTS results for dependant applicants. Someone better reply to this thread.


IELTS and assessment are essential for primary applicant before EOI.
for 2ndary applicant there are other options - for example - Get a letter under letter head of college or university which covers the all items from 5th point given at bottom of evisa information page from migrate to Australia information place.
Or check other options listed there.


----------



## tejukondal

Tans said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my ACS result today (through RPL) and I'm in the process of submitting my EOI.
> 
> Got few questions. Please help me.
> 
> 1) I did Bachelor in Mechanical Engineering. While submitting EOI, do i need to select Qualification as Bachelor Degree (Other) or Bachelor Degree in Science, and Technology?
> 
> 2) Do I need to get any assessment done from VETASSESS for claiming points on qualification? Because my ACS result does not talk about my engineering qualification.
> 
> Thanks heaps in advance for your help.
> 
> Regards,
> Tans


Hi tans, congrats mate... I knew your result would come out this week  i know one of my friend who is a mechanical engineer went thru acs and was in similar situation... He didnt go thru vetassess but still got grant... I found another person on this very forum who was in same situation and got the grant without vetassess.. I will try and get tat link for you... 

You can not go thru vetassess unless you are referred by DIAC or some organization like ACS.. So, you can go ahead with eoi i believe... However, i guess it all depends on the CO... If they ask you get ur qualifications assessed, you will have to go down that pathlater.... But most likely, you will not be asked...

Anyone disagrees, plz highlight....

Btw, from your other post, you got assessed for ICT business analyst... Isn't this skill reached occupational ceiling? So, are you planning to wait till JuLy?

Cheers 
kondal

B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result awaited


----------



## thumbsup

*retrieving the saved visa app*

Hello, can some one please guide how to retrieve the visa application. 

I was filing the visa in 7-8 hours before. Server was terribly slow so I saved each page I was filling the online form and then left in between. But now I am unable to retrieve application by "Continue a Saved Online Visa Application" option on the right hand side under Related Links section.

can some one please guide me if this is normal and we have to finish the whole process of providing information, payment and attachments in one go?


Cheers.


----------



## raghalan

thumbsup said:


> Hello, can some one please guide how to retrieve the visa application.
> 
> I was filing the visa in 7-8 hours before. Server was terribly slow so I saved each page I was filling the online form and then left in between. But now I am unable to retrieve application by "Continue a Saved Online Visa Application" option on the right hand side under Related Links section.
> 
> can some one please guide me if this is normal and we have to finish the whole process of providing information, payment and attachments in one go?
> 
> 
> Cheers.




Hi,

What kind of error you are facing ? 

b/c even I tried to complete my visa submission, but in between my laptop powered off . Then I tried to log in again with the account what I have created, it gave me below error :

_"This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."_

In my second try, it gave me _"Invalid TRN or Password"_ Error.

Then I tried to reset my password, even after that with new password, its giving me same error 

Looking for some one to help, Please. 

- Regards,
Ragu


----------



## sunny81

one question - at the end of lodging your visa application - do you again get a total of your points calculated by system like you got after submitting the EOI?

My question was - does the system recalculate your points before you can make payment? Thanks


----------



## sunny81

VVV - congrats on grant - did you get work experience assessed by Chartered accountant institute as well or did you get only the education assessed? Also can you confirm how much time do you get for your first entry to australia - is it a year after your medicals?
Thanks!


----------



## Trijunction

sunny81 said:


> VVV - congrats on grant - did you get work experience assessed by Chartered accountant institute as well or did you get only the education assessed? Also can you confirm how much time do you get for your first entry to australia - is it a year after your medicals?
> Thanks!


hey Sunny, looks like you are an accountant? where are you getting your skill assessment done? mine is through CPA Australia, assessment done and result ooooon the wayyyy....


----------



## sunny81

Hey yes - i am accountant - i am getting mine done thru chartered accountants institute. i am in same boat - they have mailed out my resullts. Good luck!


----------



## ank

Farbod said:


> Thank you again.
> I had a telephone conversation with DIAC and I have been suggested to submit another EOI.
> I will receive another invitations on the new EOI which has been submited a couople of hours earlier if South Australia consider my situation (I have their approval on the previous one)
> Thank you and wish you the best :clap2:


Hi Farbod, As you had a conversation with DIAC submitting another EOI is valid right? or after considering your scenario they asked you to submit another one? I also have a situation which would require to submit another EOI, so just want to confirm. Otherwise i am also planning to call DIAC to confirm once.


----------



## thumbsup

raghalan said:


> Hi,
> 
> What kind of error you are facing ?
> 
> b/c even I tried to complete my visa submission, but in between my laptop powered off . Then I tried to log in again with the account what I have created, it gave me below error :
> 
> _"This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."_
> 
> In my second try, it gave me _"Invalid TRN or Password"_ Error.
> 
> Then I tried to reset my password, even after that with new password, its giving me same error
> 
> Looking for some one to help, Please.
> 
> - Regards,
> Ragu


More or less similar thing .. temporarily unavailable and invalid TRN and stuff.

I read on some immigration webpage that there is something called saved id starting with "S" for the applications which are saved as we press the button.. email is sent for that.. (I believe like ACS sends us when we draft an application). I dint get one.

Link - Online Applications – Applications & Forms

Don't know what's this system upto..


----------



## raghalan

thumbsup said:


> More or less similar thing .. temporarily unavailable and invalid TRN and stuff.
> 
> I read on some immigration webpage that there is something called saved id starting with "S" for the applications which are saved as we press the button.. email is sent for that.. (I believe like ACS sends us when we draft an application). I dint get one.
> 
> Link - Online Applications – Applications & Forms
> 
> Don't know what's this system upto..


Thanks for the information Mate.

I think their maintenance window ( Wednesday - 5 - 7 AM ) included this website as well.

Today morning IST - I tried to reset my password and logged in, it worked 

- Regards,
Ragu


----------



## thumbsup

raghalan said:


> Thanks for the information Mate.
> 
> I think their maintenance window ( Wednesday - 5 - 7 AM ) included this website as well.
> 
> Today morning IST - I tried to reset my password and logged in, it worked
> 
> - Regards,
> Ragu



Thanks I read your post and did the same.. it worked for me.. 

Cheers.. you lodged the application?


----------



## raghalan

thumbsup said:


> Thanks I read your post and did the same.. it worked for me..
> 
> Cheers.. you lodged the application?


No Thumbsup, am yet to complete and mostly I will lodge today evening IST. 

How about yours ?


----------



## thumbsup

raghalan said:


> No Thumbsup, am yet to complete and mostly I will lodge today evening IST.
> 
> How about yours ?


doing it ..work in progress..


----------



## thumbsup

thumbsup said:


> doing it ..work in progress..


got stuck again. 3 pages left  but again I kept saving everything.. so should come next time.. 

"TRN or password is invalid.
This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."


----------



## VVV

sunny81 said:


> VVV - congrats on grant - did you get work experience assessed by Chartered accountant institute as well or did you get only the education assessed? Also can you confirm how much time do you get for your first entry to australia - is it a year after your medicals?
> Thanks!


Hi Sunny, I got it through Institute of Public Accountants. Yes, I got my qualifications and employment assessed seperately...IPA anyway does the two seperately. The assessing just took only a couple of weeks. I have got 12 months since my PCC date to enter Aus. It's 12 months from the date of PCC or Medicals, whichever is earlier...

All the best with everything!


----------



## masud09

How many days usually required for WA SS? I am waiting for WA SS.


----------



## Farbod

ank said:


> Hi Farbod, As you had a conversation with DIAC submitting another EOI is valid right? or after considering your scenario they asked you to submit another one? I also have a situation which would require to submit another EOI, so just want to confirm. Otherwise i am also planning to call DIAC to confirm once.


Hi ank,
As I have explaind before, I have surfed many different websites and forums specially skillselect web site, but I coudn't find any relating anwers which shows that you can't have more thatn one EOI. I just explain my complicated situation to DIAC and ask them is it possible to submit another EOI in this regard and they answreed YES
Althogh I think you can submit another EOI, it is better to get their approval.
goodluck 
P.S. I have received an invitation on the new EOI and Im goinig to visa lodgment stage by the next couple of days


----------



## superm

Farbod said:


> Hi ank,
> As I have explaind before, I have surfed many different websites and forums specially skillselect web site, but I coudn't find any relating anwers which shows that you can't have more thatn one EOI. I just explain my complicated situation to DIAC and ask them is it possible to submit another EOI in this regard and they answreed YES
> Althogh I think you can submit another EOI, it is better to get their approval.
> goodluck
> P.S. I have received an invitation on the new EOI and Im goinig to visa lodgment stage by the next couple of days


Well - that's something new I have heard. Congrats then..


----------



## trends

*EOI Submitted*

Dear All


Today I submitted my EOI with 65 points.


----------



## rajesh.149

msrama said:


> Hi Padmanab,
> 
> I have lodged for visa without getting PCC. I think you can apply for visa..no need to wait for PCC result. Once you lodge the visa, you can go for PCC. I have my IELTS results before submitting the EOI. Not sure about IELTS results for dependant applicants. Someone better reply to this thread.


Well I was told by my agent that dependant applicants need not give IELTS if they can prove that the medium of instruction where graduation was completed was English. I have got such a certificate on request from my wife's college and it seems that such requests are usual for college to provide with. More experts can comment on the same. With regards to PCC .. you can get them done after you apply for Visa or before you apply and upload them only after you have applied for the visa/On request by CO.. the point to be noted is the Visa granted stays valid for a year from the earliest of the two (PCC/Medicals) . Medicals link only appear only after you have applied for the Visa.


----------



## romilgupta01

Hi Trends,

Can you share your no please need to discuss one thing?

Romil


----------



## thumbsup

*quick question again*

one quick question guys - 

"has any of the applicant lived in the country apart from the usual country of primary applicant??"

what answer should be given in case of holiday vacation of around 1 week in some other country??

any inputs please


----------



## ank

Farbod said:


> Hi ank,
> As I have explaind before, I have surfed many different websites and forums specially skillselect web site, but I coudn't find any relating anwers which shows that you can't have more thatn one EOI. I just explain my complicated situation to DIAC and ask them is it possible to submit another EOI in this regard and they answreed YES
> Althogh I think you can submit another EOI, it is better to get their approval.
> goodluck
> P.S. I have received an invitation on the new EOI and Im goinig to visa lodgment stage by the next couple of days


Thank you so much Farbod for your reply. I will also give them a call and then submit another EOI. Congrats for your invitation and all the best for visa processing..


----------



## msrama

rajesh.149 said:


> Well I was told by my agent that dependant applicants need not give IELTS if they can prove that the medium of instruction where graduation was completed was English. I have got such a certificate on request from my wife's college and it seems that such requests are usual for college to provide with. More experts can comment on the same. With regards to PCC .. you can get them done after you apply for Visa or before you apply and upload them only after you have applied for the visa/On request by CO..* the point to be noted is the Visa granted stays valid for a year from the earliest of the two (PCC/Medicals) . Medicals link only appear only after you have applied for the Visa.*



Hi Rajesh,

Can you explain what does the Visa grant is valid for a year??? 

* the point to be noted is the Visa granted stays valid for a year from the earliest of the two (PCC/Medicals) . Medicals link only appear only after you have applied for the Visa.*

any quick reply will be appreciated.


----------



## superm

msrama said:


> Hi Rajesh,
> 
> Can you explain what does the Visa grant is valid for a year???
> 
> * the point to be noted is the Visa granted stays valid for a year from the earliest of the two (PCC/Medicals) . Medicals link only appear only after you have applied for the Visa.*
> 
> any quick reply will be appreciated.


You can check the Got Visa? Page of Migrate to Australia information place for the same.


----------



## jogiyogi

Farbod said:


> Thank you for your message.
> As I have mentioned earlier I have searched the Internet but I didn't find any advice from DIAC that shows that I can't submit another EOI. But the point is that, will the second EOI be considered and receive invitation whereas the previous one is still locked because of an invitation or not ?
> Thank you in advance
> Kind regards,


In case you have two EOI submitted and you get invitation in NEW EOI, then you shall forget about the previous. 

*Let me clear something interesting, SkillSelect is only a Database of intended migrant. DIAC does not care if a person is submitting 1,2 or 10 EOI in Database. The program/system runs a query on the specified date and look for Points set in program query, for example Point=60. The application falling under 60 points would get an invitation by the automatic process.*

DIAC cares only about the persons who has lodged there Visa application, paid the visa fee and have a valid TRN number. There are so may applicants who get invitation in EOI and does apply for VISA on account of insufficient Visa fee, valid , genuine documents and other personal issues.

So coming back to your query: "will the second EOI be considered and receive invitation whereas the previous one is still locked because of an invitation or not?"

Answer: If new EOI has required points for invitation, you will certainly get an invitation. The only thing to notice hereis that, *you have to prove every information you have entered while submitting the EOI.*

Hope this will give you a big relax.


----------



## msrama

superm said:


> You can check the Got Visa? Page of Migrate to Australia information place for the same.


Thanks for sharing the link superm.

But still i am confused what is it to do with the PCC and Medicals??  
Can you explain me clearly if you dont mind.


----------



## romilgupta01

Can someone suggest me the gud consultant in Delhi NCR region... as i am planning for Australian Immigration process.

Is it really requred to hire a consultant or we can process without there advice.


----------



## thumbsup

romilgupta01 said:


> Can someone suggest me the gud consultant in Delhi NCR region... as i am planning for Australian Immigration process.
> 
> Is it really requred to hire a consultant or we can process without there advice.


no .. not really. I wud suggest to spend some time on immi website and forums and ask as many questions as you feel and get your doubts clarified.

it wud save more than 50k I believe. Agents would certainly guide (which you can get here) you but you have to run yourself for PCC and getting docs certified.

If you are unable to spend time yourself, then agent could be the key.

All the best!!


----------



## romilgupta01

Thanks...What is PCC?


----------



## VVV

romilgupta01 said:


> Thanks...What is PCC?


Police Clearance Certificate. You have to get one for the past 10 years from every country you have lived for more than 1 year.


----------



## superm

romilgupta01 said:


> Thanks...What is PCC?


For complete process I would suggest exploring skillselect website and the link given in my signature for migration information.
After going through complete process - you can post comments with your questions here..


----------



## superm

msrama said:


> Thanks for sharing the link superm.
> 
> But still i am confused what is it to do with the PCC and Medicals??
> Can you explain me clearly if you dont mind.


Its mentioned in the link I gave .. There are two things:
1. First entry date - its the date by which you have to visit Oz in order to activate your pr. This can be dependent on PCC + MEDs - you can check bottom of eVisa Page for the 'how' part.

2. PR's validity. PR is valid for 5 years - which means you can enter and leave multiple times from Oz during this period. You can not enter Oz after this period - but if you are in Oz then you can keep on living there for lifetime. Info regarding this is given on Got Visa? page


----------



## Farbod

jogiyogi said:


> In case you have two EOI submitted and you get invitation in NEW EOI, then you shall forget about the previous.
> 
> *Let me clear something interesting, SkillSelect is only a Database of intended migrant. DIAC does not care if a person is submitting 1,2 or 10 EOI in Database. The program/system runs a query on the specified date and look for Points set in program query, for example Point=60. The application falling under 60 points would get an invitation by the automatic process.*
> 
> DIAC cares only about the persons who has lodged there Visa application, paid the visa fee and have a valid TRN number. There are so may applicants who get invitation in EOI and does apply for VISA on account of insufficient Visa fee, valid , genuine documents and other personal issues.
> 
> So coming back to your query: "will the second EOI be considered and receive invitation whereas the previous one is still locked because of an invitation or not?"
> 
> Answer: If new EOI has required points for invitation, you will certainly get an invitation. The only thing to notice hereis that, *you have to prove every information you have entered while submitting the EOI.*
> 
> Hope this will give you a big relax.


Thank you for your complete answer.
As I have mentioned before, another invitation has been received to new EOI and I am preparing all certidied copy documents which I need; consequently, I can prove the points that I have claimed ;-)
Thanks again angd have a great time


----------



## brahmgupta

*URGENT HELP !!*

I am filling form for my VISA. Do I need to enter my schooling details. like 10+2 and 10th class details also


----------



## auslover

brahmgupta said:


> *URGENT HELP !!*
> 
> I am filling form for my VISA. Do I need to enter my schooling details. like 10+2 and 10th class details also


No, you do not need these details , best of luck


----------



## sunny81

auslover - so just to confirm - for visa application - we fill out all details from our EOI - just in more detail and make payment.
Then 28 days to upload documents.
Then till visa officer gets assigned - maybe few weeks - we can upload PCC and medicals.

Please let me know when you get a chance.

Thanks!


----------



## romilgupta01

auslover said:


> No, you do not need these details , best of luck



Hi Brahmgupta

Can you share your contact no..need help


----------



## brahmgupta

romilgupta01 said:


> Hi Brahmgupta
> 
> Can you share your contact no..need help


I have sent you PM.. please check


----------



## samy25

do u get any email from skillset after submitting the EOI? i mean sort of acknowledgement email?


----------



## superm

sunny81 said:


> auslover - so just to confirm - for visa application - we fill out all details from our EOI - just in more detail and make payment.
> Then 28 days to upload documents.
> Then till visa officer gets assigned - maybe few weeks - we can upload PCC and medicals.
> 
> Please let me know when you get a chance.
> 
> Thanks!


Nope.. after lodging visa you have around 5weeks (as around that time CO will be allocated); then CO gives 28 days to provide docs. For more information on eVisa process - check eVisa page of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## praveenfire

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI today with 65 points.

ANZSCO Code : Electronics Engineer - 233411

Unfortunately this code has reached its ceiling.

Will have to wait till July for invitation.

Anyways... Congrats all those who have got the grant and all the best for others!!!

Cheers

Praveen


----------



## joel84

Hi guys

I have submitted the EOI for 190 (NSW) with 60 points with code 261311 Analyst Programmer . Is there any chance of getting the invite at this stage of the year.

Where do I get the information about the job ceiling ?

Thanks,


----------



## CCPT

samy25 said:


> do u get any email from skillset after submitting the EOI? i mean sort of acknowledgement email?


Yes you do get one, although it takes a few days.. (at least in my case it took  ).


Can anyone help me on one thing... how can I express in the EOI submission that I have worked in two distinctive positions within the same company? separated or united? :confused2: anyone had the same problem?? I am worried that DIAC will ask me two evidences of employment later on.... when I obviously just have one mention that 

tks


----------



## superm

joel84 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have submitted the EOI for 190 (NSW) with 60 points with code 261311 Analyst Programmer . Is there any chance of getting the invite at this stage of the year.
> 
> Where do I get the information about the job ceiling ?
> 
> Thanks,


SkillSelect


----------



## saajidh

Hi,

I have lodged the EOI on 08-03-2013 under 489 Family Sponsored with 60 points(Software Engineer - 261313). Can you please advice me about when can I Expect the Invitation? to apply. Also what are the documents to be kept ready for the next stage.

Thanks,
Saaji.


----------



## superm

saajidh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged the EOI on 08-03-2013 under 489 Family Sponsored with 60 points(Software Engineer - 261313). Can you please advice me about when can I Expect the Invitation? to apply. Also what are the documents to be kept ready for the next stage.
> 
> Thanks,
> Saaji.


For process and doc list check eVisa page of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## saajidh

> For process and doc list check eVisa page of Migrate to Australia information place.


Thanks for the quick responds, Can you please advice me about when can I expect the Invitation to apply? in normal circumstance.


----------



## Yoku

Hi,

I am considering switching my job. I have already applied to ACS on 3rd Feb and still awaiting my ACS results. My present company HR provided the reference letter stating my responsibilities and roles. In case i switch i will only be able to join a new job around June first week. By that time i believe i would have already applied for EOI as well. I am leaving my company because i have a good offer which i really don't want to loose.

My questions are:
1) Do i need any additional document from my present company when i apply for VISA? Reason being i don't want to complicate the process any how. In case i do, then i can reconsider the offer.
2) Will i need any document from my new employeer? I really don't want to go to HR or my new managers there for any document what so ever.

I think the only additional document one needs when applying for VISA are :

PCC, Medicals, Salary Slips and PF slips. Does any other document needs to be supplied? All these document are generic and can be supplied easily. Does the CO will question my new joining and would additional documents like my joining letter etc.


----------



## superm

saajidh said:


> Thanks for the quick responds, Can you please advice me about when can I expect the Invitation to apply? in normal circumstance.


if your anzsco code has not reached its ceiling then you should get invite in 2nd round after you submitted. That is first round of April!


----------



## superm

Yoku said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am considering switching my job. I have already applied to ACS on 3rd Feb and still awaiting my ACS results. My present company HR provided the reference letter stating my responsibilities and roles. In case i switch i will only be able to join a new job around June first week. By that time i believe i would have already applied for EOI as well. I am leaving my company because i have a good offer which i really don't want to loose.
> 
> My questions are:
> 1) Do i need any additional document from my present company when i apply for VISA? Reason being i don't want to complicate the process any how. In case i do, then i can reconsider the offer.
> 2) Will i need any document from my new employeer? I really don't want to go to HR or my new managers there for any document what so ever.
> 
> I think the only additional document one needs when applying for VISA are :
> 
> PCC, Medicals, Salary Slips and PF slips. Does any other document needs to be supplied? All these document are generic and can be supplied easily. Does the CO will question my new joining and would additional documents like my joining letter etc.


There's no rule that you can not switch.. but it might complicate things a bit... I would suggest be with the same employer for another 3-4 months if already done with IELTS.. 
You done with IELTS ? 
If you need to shift then check the documents you need before you leave.. there are reference list given at eVisa page of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## saajidh

Hi,

As per the link below 

Skilled – Regional (Residence) visa (subclass 887)

It says, if I meet the requirements, I'm eligible to apply for PR. But,

•Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)

is this valid for family sponsored 489 Visa holders.

Thanks,
Saaji.


----------



## joel84

The above link shows result for 189 i guess. Is it for both 189 and 190 ?


----------



## Yoku

superm said:


> There's no rule that you can not switch.. but it might complicate things a bit... I would suggest be with the same employer for another 3-4 months if already done with IELTS..
> You done with IELTS ?
> If you need to shift then check the documents you need before you leave.. there are reference list given at eVisa page of Migrate to Australia information place.


Yes, i am done with IELTS. I have scored 7+ in each section. 

By going through your post it is clear that if i join a new employer then i will have to ask for their reference letters either from the manager or may be HR. Joining a new employer and immediately asking for these letters will give a bad impression obviously. I don't want to further complicate the process anyhow.

But do you think if i join a new company and i just upload my joining letter would that suffice?

The thing is that i can anyways provide the salary and tax slips etc to CO but providing a reference letter is the only problem i can see.


----------



## deepuz

yes, providing the offer letter and salary slips will suffice as it is gonna be a short stint and you will provide the reference letters with roles and responsibilities for the points you claiming for work experience... (docs submitted for ACS)


----------



## superm

deepuz said:


> yes, providing the offer letter and salary slips will suffice as it is gonna be a short stint and you will provide the reference letters with roles and responsibilities for the points you claiming for work experience... (docs submitted for ACS)


agree - as you dont have it in ACS and not claiming points for the same - roles etc should not be necessary. 
But let me ask you this - you said this role is quite what you want; so why go for PR?


----------



## Yoku

superm said:


> agree - as you dont have it in ACS and not claiming points for the same - roles etc should not be necessary.
> But let me ask you this - you said this role is quite what you want; so why go for PR?


Thanks guyz for the prompt response . Actually the offer is good and i consider that more of a backup to PR. The ultimate goal is to get a PR and settle down in AU permanently. 

Moreover, i will get a chance to work on a different tool for sometime at least which might just increase my chances of finding a job in AU.

You are right that i am not claiming any points for this company as the docs for the new employer have not been submitted to ACS. 

The advantage i can see is that when you join a new company you are on probation for 6 months and that entitles you to leave the company in one month notice period which i think is an added advantage.. don't you think so?


----------



## superm

Yoku said:


> Thanks guyz for the prompt response . Actually the offer is good and i consider that more of a backup to PR. The ultimate goal is to get a PR and settle down in AU permanently.
> 
> Moreover, i will get a chance to work on a different tool for sometime at least which might just increase my chances of finding a job in AU.
> 
> You are right that i am not claiming any points for this company as the docs for the new employer have not been submitted to ACS.
> 
> The advantage i can see is that when you join a new company you are on probation for 6 months and that entitles you to leave the company in one month notice period which i think is an added advantage.. don't you think so?


Agree! Go ahead then.. 
Best of luck!


----------



## saajidh

Hi,
Regarding proof of employment and reference letters from previous employers, I have the experience letters with job description, dates etc. My problem is that the company I used to work for, does not exist any more as it is more than 3 years before and the contact information on the letter head and business cards might not be valid now. What can I do Under this circumstance. 
Thanks,
Saaji.


----------



## joel84

Hi,

Is the list for occupation ceiling in skillselect for subclass 189 and 190 or only for 189. I am unable to see any details about subclass 190 in skill select about occupation ceiling

I could see below details
Visa Subclass - Maximum Number 
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) - 950.

where can I find the details about subclass 190

Thanks


----------



## superm

joel84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is the list for occupation ceiling in skillselect for subclass 189 and 190 or only for 189. I am unable to see any details about subclass 190 in skill select about occupation ceiling
> 
> I could see below details
> Visa Subclass - Maximum Number
> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) - 950.
> 
> where can I find the details about subclass 190
> 
> Thanks


That is state wise.. I guess there are occupation demand list on every state. Like for Victoria - Victoria site would have a pdf containing occupation in green yellow red types.
Check that.


----------



## vamshijk

Hello Guys,

I am new to this forum. I hope you can guide me on some questions.
I have got 60 points (excluding SS). Initially I have opted for SS with NSW and posted my documents. Later I realized that I am eligible for the 189 aswell and updated my EOI accordingly. Now I have both 190 and 189 selected in the EOI. Would there be any problem?

Also, from your experience, could you tell me what are the chances of me getting the invitation for the 189 and how quickly?

Thanks in advance


----------



## eranga

findraj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been following this thread for a while now. I need some guidance.
> 
> Positive Skills Assessment from VETASSESS on 22/09/2012
> IELTS Score: Overall 8 as per IELTS Scorecard and 7.5 as per Skillselect.
> 
> I am engaged to my fiance and I do not understand what should I select as my relationship status and for the following for submitting my EOI.
> 
> 
> Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
> Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?
> 
> 
> I am going to get married in a couple of months and I wish to travel with my spouse. I cannot leave her behind.
> 
> 
> My immigration agent says I should select Never Married, and No and Noto above , I can later add her details when I get invited. IS THIS TRUE???
> 
> Or he advises, I should put MARRIED and YES and YES to above. But this would be incorrect as I am not married as of now.
> 
> So if I am engaged to my fiance and wish to take her (her IELTS is done) what shoud I do?
> 
> Please advise


Hi findraj,

I'm in a similar situation. My migration agent is advising me to select Never Married, No and No for the other two questions.

I'm planning to get married before the visa lodgement. And can I select this as ENGAGED, Yes+1 and Yes as you have mentioned?? Did you encounter any problems in the visa lodgement. 

Could you please advice?


----------



## romilgupta01

Can anyone suggest..
My current employer is not ready to give me Roles and Responsibility letter.

what should i do in this case.

Someone suggested to go for Colleague declaration.

My Question

1 what should be the best way to deal it
2. If i will opt for Colleague declaration, will it be on the company letter head/ stamp paper.
3. Is it mandatory to have Colleague declaration from your reporting only?

Please reply


----------



## moonryder

Those who received ETA, can you please update in this thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/146538-eta-received-thread.html#post1090154

Thank you


----------



## superm

vamshijk said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I hope you can guide me on some questions.
> I have got 60 points (excluding SS). Initially I have opted for SS with NSW and posted my documents. Later I realized that I am eligible for the 189 aswell and updated my EOI accordingly. Now I have both 190 and 189 selected in the EOI. Would there be any problem?
> 
> Also, from your experience, could you tell me what are the chances of me getting the invitation for the 189 and how quickly?
> 
> Thanks in advance


You can have 189 and 190 both in EOI - no probs! For more info on process check the info link given in my signature below.

If you have 60 points and ceiling of your occupation has not reached then in couple of rounds you should get invite. Rest it depends on number of invite and number of applicants obviously!
Best of luck..


----------



## moonryder

*Next round of invites*

Any idea when the next round of invites will be sent?


----------



## superm

invites are generally 1st and 3rd monday of each month unless of-course there's an update on skillselect site!


----------



## jogiyogi

moonryder said:


> Any idea when the next round of invites will be sent?


Please check on following website under "Reports" tab

SkillSelect

It informs about every next invitation round.


----------



## Want2Move2013

Dear forum members,
Could you please help with the following query?
Myself and my partner have the same experience in ICT(12+ years) and both of us have band 7 in IELTS.
For submitting EOI, is it allowed for both of us to submit separately?
1. First EOI by my partner(main applicant) for 190 visa - 75 points
2. Second EOI by me(main applicant) for just 189 visa - 70 points

Basically, we would like to take the chance and see if we could get 189 invite first or 190. If we submit EOI with 189/190 as the options, once the State nominates you, the 189 option would be closed, right?
How does this work?
Thanks!


----------



## brahmgupta

Want2Move2013 said:


> Dear forum members,
> Could you please help with the following query?
> Myself and my partner have the same experience in ICT(12+ years) and both of us have band 7 in IELTS.
> For submitting EOI, is it allowed for both of us to submit separately?
> 1. First EOI by my partner(main applicant) for 190 visa - 75 points
> 2. Second EOI by me(main applicant) for just 189 visa - 70 points
> 
> Basically, we would like to take the chance and see if we could get 189 invite first or 190. If we submit EOI with 189/190 as the options, once the State nominates you, the 189 option would be closed, right?
> How does this work?
> Thanks!


Why are you opting for 190 VISA. It has its own geographic restriction for 1st two years. If you have points then go for 189 VISA.


----------



## AnneChristina

Want2Move2013 said:


> Dear forum members,
> Could you please help with the following query?
> Myself and my partner have the same experience in ICT(12+ years) and both of us have band 7 in IELTS.
> For submitting EOI, is it allowed for both of us to submit separately?
> 1. First EOI by my partner(main applicant) for 190 visa - 75 points
> 2. Second EOI by me(main applicant) for just 189 visa - 70 points
> 
> Basically, we would like to take the chance and see if we could get 189 invite first or 190. If we submit EOI with 189/190 as the options, once the State nominates you, the 189 option would be closed, right?
> How does this work?
> Thanks!


Hi Want2Move,
unless your occupation has reached it's ceiling, you should most certainly get an invitation under subclass 189 in the next round (on April 1st). As state sponsorship applications take several weeks/ months to be processed, there is actually no need to submit a second EoI for subclass 190. However, there is also no rule that would prevent you from submitting 2 separate EoIs.


----------



## jogiyogi

Want2Move2013 said:


> Dear forum members,
> Could you please help with the following query?
> Myself and my partner have the same experience in ICT(12+ years) and both of us have band 7 in IELTS.
> For submitting EOI, is it allowed for both of us to submit separately?
> 1. First EOI by my partner(main applicant) for 190 visa - 75 points
> 2. Second EOI by me(main applicant) for just 189 visa - 70 points
> 
> Basically, we would like to take the chance and see if we could get 189 invite first or 190. If we submit EOI with 189/190 as the options, once the State nominates you, the 189 option would be closed, right?
> How does this work?
> Thanks!


Just to anwer your question
1. You both can submit your EOI separately. More likely you both would get invitation on 1st April . 
Apply for 189 only since it has no restriction such as "work in a state for 2 years". Most probably it will not save your time (min. 2 months) only but the money as well.

2. At the time of invitation only 1 person should apply and let your wife/husband dependent candidate for visa application. Certainly it will save your money. 

Good luck and wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## Want2Move2013

Thanks Bhramgupta, AnneChristina and Jogiyogi.
Actually, as Anne mentioned, our occupational ceiling has reached and hence the thought. 
1. Though I understand that occupation ceiling is applicable for 189 and 190, was wondering whether we still stand a chance with Victoria for 261112 this year itself? I see that this is not filled yet in Victoria.

2. Also does anyone know, with Vic sponsorship, are we allowed to work in Melbourne as well?

3. The other option would be to apply under a new ANZSCO code for assessment asap and try under analyst programmer by May- June if the quota does not expire. 

Someone to advice?
Thanks!


----------



## superm

Want2Move2013 said:


> Thanks Bhramgupta, AnneChristina and Jogiyogi.
> Actually, as Anne mentioned, our occupational ceiling has reached and hence the thought.
> 1. Though I understand that occupation ceiling is applicable for 189 and 190, was wondering whether we still stand a chance with Victoria for 261112 this year itself? I see that this is not filled yet in Victoria.
> 
> 2. Also does anyone know, with Vic sponsorship, are we allowed to work in Melbourne as well?
> 
> 3. The other option would be to apply under a new ANZSCO code for assessment asap and try under analyst programmer by May- June if the quota does not expire.
> 
> Someone to advice?
> Thanks!


Ceiling is for 189. 190 follows ceiling as per state.
Vic allows Melb stay and work, no problem
Whatever you do - sooner the better. In any case in July, limits would be reset so no worries. Just try to be fast but on the same time completely alert of what and how you are doing!
Best of luck!

For more you can check info link in my signature!


----------



## Want2Move2013

*190 occupation ceilings*



superm said:


> Ceiling is for 189. 190 follows ceiling as per state.
> Vic allows Melb stay and work, no problem
> Whatever you do - sooner the better. In any case in July, limits would be reset so no worries. Just try to be fast but on the same time completely alert of what and how you are doing!
> Best of luck!
> 
> For more you can check info link in my signature!


Thanks for the input.
But I am wondering if 190 follows the ceiling as per state itself.

Please check the link http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1406.pdf. Search for Occupation ceiling and you will find this line: "_Once this limit is reached, no further invitations for that particular occupation group will be issued for that
program year. Invitations will then be allocated to intending migrants in other occupation groups even if
they are lower ranking. For the state or territory migration programs, a state or territory will not be able
to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling." _
What does this mean? Could you please confirm? Because this could change the game for us!!
Because for VIC, I still find that BA/SA is part of their list and is still green, which means it is not yet filled for VIC. 
Thanks a ton!


----------



## ramdev.prasannakumar

Hello Folks,

I have submitted the EOI and NSW SS today 22nd March 2013. Would like to know when I will get the acknowledgement and what is the processing time.

I have submitted for the Skill set System Administrator. Is there any way to check what is the current status, as I heard if the approvals crosses the ceiling value they will keep them on hold.

Like to hear from you guys.


----------



## ManpBanglre

ramdev.prasannakumar said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have submitted the EOI and NSW SS today 22nd March 2013. Would like to know when I will get the acknowledgement and what is the processing time.
> 
> I have submitted for the Skill set System Administrator. Is there any way to check what is the current status, as I heard if the approvals crosses the ceiling value they will keep them on hold.
> 
> Like to hear from you guys.


Hi Ramdev,
Just happen to see your post on the forum. Please help if you can clear my confusion.

I have filed ACS(Result awaited) Once i get the result. I want to apply for NSW SS.
So i want to know that should i file EOI first and then apply for SS. or Fisrt should get my SS letter then EOI and then inform NSW about my EOI no.?
As u said that have submitted the EOI and NSW SS today. Have you got your SS letter or filed EOI nand send docs.
Please help me understand the EOI and SS process.

Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## superm

ManpBanglre said:


> Hi Ramdev,
> Just happen to see your post on the forum. Please help if you can clear my confusion.
> 
> I have filed ACS(Result awaited) Once i get the result. I want to apply for NSW SS.
> So i want to know that should i file EOI first and then apply for SS. or Fisrt should get my SS letter then EOI and then inform NSW about my EOI no.?
> As u said that have submitted the EOI and NSW SS today. Have you got your SS letter or filed EOI nand send docs.
> Please help me understand the EOI and SS process.
> 
> Thanks,
> Manpreet


Hi Manp,
For info you require - you can check EOI page of Migrate to Australia information place.

Best of luck!


----------



## silversulphur

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI today, thats 23rd March, 2013. By profession I am Software developer and I have submitted the EOI with 60 points. Even though I can claim 65 points I went ahead with only 60 points. As i dont have proof for 4 months of my work experience.

Is it fine, what i mean to ask is, it wont pose any issues correct?
Please suggest.


----------



## AnneChristina

silversulphur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI today, thats 23rd March, 2013. By profession I am Software developer and I have submitted the EOI with 60 points. Even though I can claim 65 points I went ahead with only 60 points. As i dont have proof for 4 months of my work experience.
> 
> Is it fine, what i mean to ask is, it wont pose any issues correct?
> Please suggest.


You're right; there is no problem with under-claiming points.


----------



## AnneChristina

Want2Move2013 said:


> Thanks for the input.
> But I am wondering if 190 follows the ceiling as per state itself.
> 
> Please check the link http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1406.pdf. Search for Occupation ceiling and you will find this line: "_Once this limit is reached, no further invitations for that particular occupation group will be issued for that
> program year. Invitations will then be allocated to intending migrants in other occupation groups even if
> they are lower ranking. For the state or territory migration programs, a state or territory will not be able
> to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling." _
> What does this mean? Could you please confirm? Because this could change the game for us!!
> Because for VIC, I still find that BA/SA is part of their list and is still green, which means it is not yet filled for VIC.
> Thanks a ton!


Hi Want2Move,
I think you are correct; the occupation ceiling applies to both, 189 and 190. I haven't read of anybody who got invited under 190 for an occupation which has reached it's ceiling.

I still think that just applying for 189 is the best path; as you have 70 points you can expect an immediate invitation in July/ August. Even if there are a few people who lodged the EoI before you, your points are quite high which should move you to the beginning of the queue. I would just suggest to lodge the EoI asap. 

Alternatively, of course you could try to be re-assessed under a different code. This might save you a few months, however, obviously it would require another investment, so it would be up to you to decide whether it's worth it.

Good luck with your path, whatever you decide to do.

Anne


----------



## AnneChristina

ramdev.prasannakumar said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have submitted the EOI and NSW SS today 22nd March 2013. Would like to know when I will get the acknowledgement and what is the processing time.
> 
> I have submitted for the Skill set System Administrator. Is there any way to check what is the current status, as I heard if the approvals crosses the ceiling value they will keep them on hold.
> 
> Like to hear from you guys.


No need to worry about the occupation ceiling. The code 2621 has a ceiling of 2,400, and as of 18/02 only 153 people have been invited.
You can check under skillselect under the reports tab, occupation ceilings.

Regarding the processing times; I think NSW currently takes about 12 weeks to process applications, so you will have to be patient. Not sure about the acknowledgement.

Good luck!


----------



## AnneChristina

ManpBanglre said:


> Hi Ramdev,
> Just happen to see your post on the forum. Please help if you can clear my confusion.
> 
> I have filed ACS(Result awaited) Once i get the result. I want to apply for NSW SS.
> So i want to know that should i file EOI first and then apply for SS. or Fisrt should get my SS letter then EOI and then inform NSW about my EOI no.?
> As u said that have submitted the EOI and NSW SS today. Have you got your SS letter or filed EOI nand send docs.
> Please help me understand the EOI and SS process.
> 
> Thanks,
> Manpreet


It doesn't really matter. You could either first submit the EoI, and then directly provide your EoI number at the time of NSW SS application. Or alternatively you could first lodge the SS application, and then you have 90 days from the time of sponsorship to provide NSW with your EoI number so that your EoI gets invited. I personally would prefer the first option as it saves a bit time, but either way is ok.


----------



## jyotikhtr

ramdev.prasannakumar said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have submitted the EOI and NSW SS today 22nd March 2013. Would like to know when I will get the acknowledgement and what is the processing time.
> 
> I have submitted for the Skill set System Administrator. Is there any way to check what is the current status, as I heard if the approvals crosses the ceiling value they will keep them on hold.
> 
> Like to hear from you guys.


To get a fair idea about NSW SS processing times, you can update your details and follow the below link.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0

Regards.


----------



## silversulphur

Thanks AnneChristina.


----------



## anupriya

*Filed EOI Today*

Hi All

I filed my EOI today with 60 points, I have been assessed under Developer Programmer 261312. My spouse ACS is taking time and we decided to go ahead with EOI without it.

My question is can I expect the invite with 60 points in next round and when is the next round as 1st April is easter holiday ?


----------



## AnneChristina

anupriya said:


> Hi All
> 
> I filed my EOI today with 60 points, I have been assessed under Developer Programmer 261312. My spouse ACS is taking time and we decided to go ahead with EOI without it.
> 
> My question is can I expect the invite with 60 points in next round and when is the next round as 1st April is easter holiday ?


Hi,
DIAC has not made the announcement regarding the next invitation round yet, but if things continue the way they are you should most certainly receive an invitation. Since mid-Jan everyone who lodged an EoI for subclass 189 always got an immediate invitation in the next round.

Also, the invitation process is automated, so I don't think the Easter break should have any impact on the date of the next round.

Good luck!


----------



## anupriya

AnneChristina said:


> Hi,
> DIAC has not made the announcement regarding the next invitation round yet, but if things continue the way they are you should most certainly receive an invitation. Since mid-Jan everyone who lodged an EoI for subclass 189 always got an immediate invitation in the next round.
> 
> Also, the invitation process is automated, so I don't think the Easter break should have any impact on the date of the next round.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks AnneChristina


----------



## Want2Move2013

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Want2Move,
> I think you are correct; the occupation ceiling applies to both, 189 and 190. I haven't read of anybody who got invited under 190 for an occupation which has reached it's ceiling.
> 
> I still think that just applying for 189 is the best path; as you have 70 points you can expect an immediate invitation in July/ August. Even if there are a few people who lodged the EoI before you, your points are quite high which should move you to the beginning of the queue. I would just suggest to lodge the EoI asap.
> 
> Alternatively, of course you could try to be re-assessed under a different code. This might save you a few months, however, obviously it would require another investment, so it would be up to you to decide whether it's worth it.
> 
> Good luck with your path, whatever you decide to do.
> 
> Anne


Thanks a lot Anne!
Did just that now! Filed 189 and planning to reassess under a different code...
Thanks for your inputs!


----------



## smahesh202

*Joining the club*

Hi All,

I have submitted EOI today with 65 points. My skill code is 261313 (Software engineer).

With regards,
mahesh


----------



## superm

kemee said:


> I have logged file for 189 on 15th Dec 2012,
> 
> CO Assigned on : 15 Feb 2013,
> 
> CO team : brisbane.gsm.team34 AM
> 
> Completed All Doc (PCC & Medical ) on : 2-March-2013,
> 
> I have sent 3 times mail to CO for my documents and it's status but I no reply from her. they are not reply to my email.
> 
> and i can see my documents are in below status, I have called help line they told me standard answer if CO required any thing they will contact you.
> 
> Self:
> PCC : Required
> Medical : Requested
> 
> dependent:
> Medical : recommended
> 
> *Is is good idea to call direct to CO* ? because after CO assign I have sent 4 email and no reply for any email or any acknowledgement.


Yup - I think its good time now!


----------



## akshay1229

*489 sol*

Hello everyone..

I am planning to apply 489-family sponsored visa. Which SOL would apply to me.?
My occupation is in CSOL (Schedule-2). Can I go for 489-family sponsored?


----------



## superm

Check skillselect site.. basic requirements for 489 visa!


----------



## rvijay

AnneChristina said:


> Hi,
> DIAC has not made the announcement regarding the next invitation round yet, but if things continue the way they are you should most certainly receive an invitation. Since mid-Jan everyone who lodged an EoI for subclass 189 always got an immediate invitation in the next round.
> 
> Also, the invitation process is automated, so I don't think the Easter break should have any impact on the date of the next round.
> 
> Good luck!


hi Anne,

Do you have any idea abt the same for subclass 190 visa? Do they also get invite in the following round, provided they have 65 pts or more?
Thanks!


----------



## superm

rvijay said:


> hi Anne,
> 
> Do you have any idea abt the same for subclass 190 visa? Do they also get invite in the following round, provided they have 65 pts or more?
> Thanks!


190 works differently, it's invite depends on state sponsorship approval - check EOI page of Migrate to Australia information place for details!


----------



## rvijay

*State Sponsorship*

Anyone has any idea on what states are currently inviting applications from Software Testers? I heard Victoria is one option, what about the cap for other states such as NSW, QLD etc... For SA i know the cap for 2012 has closed. Thanks!


----------



## superm

I believe each state site would have a pdf with this list! Explore a bit, you shall find it!


----------



## RBang

*Need help!*

Hi All,

I submitted my EoI today and am totally clueless about the process from here onwards. I have a few questions to start with. Any help in this regard is highly appreciated. 

1. I was advised to get PCC done. Since I submitted EoI today, is this the right time to apply and get PCC done?

2. Does a submitted EoI get picked up only on or after the 1st and 3rd Monday of the month? 

Please advise.


----------



## joluwarrior

RBang said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my EoI today and am totally clueless about the process from here onwards. I have a few questions to start with. Any help in this regard is highly appreciated.
> 
> 1. I was advised to get PCC done. Since I submitted EoI today, is this the right time to apply and get PCC done?
> 
> 2. Does a submitted EoI get picked up only on or after the 1st and 3rd Monday of the month?
> 
> Please advise.


1. You still have time here, assuming you won't have to get more than 2 PCC's i.e. PCC's from 2 different countries. Better apply for PCC after you lodge the visa application. By the time you would get a CO i.e. 7-10 weeks, your PCC should be ready.

2. Only on those 2 specific days. Invitations are sent only after a round has been conducted.


----------



## superm

RBang said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my EoI today and am totally clueless about the process from here onwards. I have a few questions to start with. Any help in this regard is highly appreciated.
> 
> 1. I was advised to get PCC done. Since I submitted EoI today, is this the right time to apply and get PCC done?
> 
> 2. Does a submitted EoI get picked up only on or after the 1st and 3rd Monday of the month?
> 
> Please advise.


1. You can wait a bit for PCC. Also if address on your passport = current addr; then it would take just a day to get pcc. So evaluate and plan such that you have pcc before you get CO - in any case you have quite much time as of now!
2. check skillselect site for any update of invitations in April. usually its 1 and 3 monday but there should be something on the site to confirm that!


----------



## Ajan

superm said:


> 1. You can wait a bit for PCC. Also if address on your passport = current addr; then it would take just a day to get pcc. So evaluate and plan such that you have pcc before you get CO - in any case you have quite much time as of now!
> 2. check skillselect site for any update of invitations in April. usually its 1 and 3 monday but there should be something on the site to confirm that!



I moved from SriLanka before 4 years to singapore. So can I apply for SL PCC now because It takes more than 6 months to process and do the Singapore one later after lodeging the Application?

Thanks


----------



## samy25

Did any one update EOI after submitting it. As i have updated it twice and just worried if it puts some negitive effect on selection???
i hope that updating EOI would not effect your selection


----------



## superm

samy25 said:


> Did any one update EOI after submitting it. As i have updated it twice and just worried if it puts some negitive effect on selection???
> i hope that updating EOI would not effect your selection


It affects the effective submission date if updating EOI has altered your points. no other effect as the process is automated!


----------



## Ajan

I moved from SriLanka before 4 years to singapore. So can I apply for SL PCC now because It takes more than 6 months to process and do the Singapore one later after lodeging the Application?

Thanks


----------



## joluwarrior

Ajan said:


> I moved from SriLanka before 4 years to singapore. So can I apply for SL PCC now because It takes more than 6 months to process and do the Singapore one later after lodeging the Application?
> 
> Thanks


If it really takes that much time for SL PCC, you may apply now. I think by the second round in April, you should have your invite ready. So assuming you would be able to lodge visa application by end of April, not bad to apply for SL PCC now.


----------



## Ajan

joluwarrior said:


> If it really takes that much time for SL PCC, you may apply now. I think by the second round in April, you should have your invite ready. So assuming you would be able to lodge visa application by end of April, not bad to apply for SL PCC now.


Appriciate it. Thanks for the valuable words


----------



## ozjunkie

hey guys. I am a newbie on this forum . I just completed an EOI application last week for 189 - Software Engineers - 60 Points. Fingers crossed. How many of you here are waiting for an Invite ? what are the odds in the next round for 60 Points ?


----------



## outlander

ozjunkie said:


> hey guys. I am a newbie on this forum . I just completed an EOI application last week for 189 - Software Engineers - 60 Points. Fingers crossed. How many of you here are waiting for an Invite ? what are the odds in the next round for 60 Points ?


You have high chances of receiving an invitation in the next round.


----------



## ozjunkie

outlander said:


> You have high chances of receiving an invitation in the next round.


Thanks for the motivating reply!  

May I know on what basis do you say this ??


----------



## JoannaAch

Hello,
Can someone please help me with one question in EOI that I find very confusing:
1. Are there any family members migrating with you (yes/no) 2. how many? 3. will a partner be migrating with you? (yes/no). 

Now, I am married and my hubby will be migrating with me. No children, or any dependents (my husband works and does not depend on my financially). 
So, how should I answer these questions? 
1. Yes (partner) 2. 1 3. Yes?
or 1. No 2. 0 3. Yes?


----------



## va13

Guys Any IDea if there is EOI round this Monday, as 1st is holiday in Aus.


----------



## superm

JoannaAch said:


> Hello,
> Can someone please help me with one question in EOI that I find very confusing:
> 1. Are there any family members migrating with you (yes/no) 2. how many? 3. will a partner be migrating with you? (yes/no).
> 
> Now, I am married and my hubby will be migrating with me. No children, or any dependents (my husband works and does not depend on my financially).
> So, how should I answer these questions?
> 1. Yes (partner) 2. 1 3. Yes?
> or 1. No 2. 0 3. Yes?


Go with first option..


----------



## Garima_2013

*Skill assessment and IELTS*



auslover said:


> Yes it will automatically calculate points on that basis.


My husband and I are filing together, do we both need to get skill assessment and IELTS before submitting EOI?


----------



## anupriya

Hi All
Next round of invites is confirmed for 1st April updated on skill select site.


----------



## va13

Great.. thanks Anupriya.. I just checked its updated..
fingers crossed.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ozjunkie

I am awaiting for an Invite to lodge my visa ( 189 - 60 Points) . I am totally unclear about how to lodge my VISA and what all documents I need to lodge it ( after I get invite)

Can someone please explain the next steps ? ( after getting invite)

Screenshots or links will be deeply appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## anupriya

ozjunkie said:


> I am awaiting for an Invite to lodge my visa ( 189 - 60 Points) . I am totally unclear about how to lodge my VISA and what all documents I need to lodge it ( after I get invite)
> 
> Can someone please explain the next steps ? ( after getting invite)
> 
> Screenshots or links will be deeply appreciated. Thanks in advance


Hi oz junkie

When did you submit your EOI?


----------



## ozjunkie

I understand that we need to pay AUD 3000 , approx 1,80,000 Rupees as the VISA Fees. I dont hold a credit card . Is it possible to pay by debit card / netbanking ?


----------



## ozjunkie

anupriya said:


> Hi oz junkie
> 
> When did you submit your EOI?


On 21st March. How about you ? 189? how many points


----------



## anupriya

ozjunkie said:


> On 21st March. How about you ? 189? how many points


I applied on 23rd March with 60 points


----------



## kmann

Still waiting for my IELTS result.Need 7 in each to have 10 points and apply under 189.

I just hope my nominated occupation dont reach its ceiling when i submit my EOI.

Software and Applications Programmers (3898 of 5160)

Around 1200 left only :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ozjunkie

I have applied for the PR all by myself, I havent hired a consultant. I am going to speed up the process once I get the invite. Anybody who is in the same stage of application (Lodged EOI) can team up with me for mutually helping each other.


----------



## joluwarrior

ozjunkie said:


> I have applied for the PR all by myself, I havent hired a consultant. I am going to speed up the process once I get the invite. Anybody who is in the same stage of application (Lodged EOI) can team up with me for mutually helping each other.


there are so many....get ready to join the huddle


----------



## ozjunkie

joluwarrior said:


> there are so many....get ready to join the huddle


I meant if we team up via Whatsapp / Skype/ Mobile phone, that will be more helpful in a real time scenario where we might need some support while loding application


----------



## joluwarrior

ozjunkie said:


> I meant if we team up via Whatsapp / Skype/ Mobile phone, that will be more helpful in a real time scenario where we might need some support while loding application


Ya buddy. I got your point. Read your comment earlier about steps after you get ITA.
For a start, you can see member Superm's blog. You will get some good insights to start with. Then of course you have this forum to aid you.


----------



## ozjunkie

joluwarrior said:


> Ya buddy. I got your point. Read your comment earlier about steps after you get ITA.
> For a start, you can see member Superm's blog. You will get some good insights to start with. Then of course you have this forum to aid you.


oh okay. I did not know about the Blog. Can you please share a link to the Blog. I am just a little nervous because Software Engineer's group has exceeded 75% Occupation Ceiling and only approx 1000 Invites are remaining. Just a bit nervous whether I will make it in those 1000 !


----------



## kmann

ozjunkie said:


> oh okay. I did not know about the Blog. Can you please share a link to the Blog. I am just a little nervous because Software Engineer's group has exceeded 75% Occupation Ceiling and only approx 1000 Invites are remaining. Just a bit nervous whether I will make it in those 1000 !


Migrate to Australia: How to GET PR? (in short) 

Dnt worry about invite,hopefully you will make it in next round 

Regards,
Karan


----------



## ozjunkie

kmann said:


> Migrate to Australia: How to GET PR? (in short)
> 
> Dnt worry about invite,hopefully you will make it in next round
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Thanks Karan


----------



## joluwarrior

ozjunkie said:


> oh okay. I did not know about the Blog. Can you please share a link to the Blog. I am just a little nervous because Software Engineer's group has exceeded 75% Occupation Ceiling and only approx 1000 Invites are remaining. Just a bit nervous whether I will make it in those 1000 !


Don't worry. Australia's migration policies are not getting extinct if the occupation ceiling gets hit. You hold a fairly good chance to get sweetly April fooled this year 

Btw just noticed your IELTS scores. I must say, commendable for Academic module.


----------



## ozjunkie

joluwarrior said:


> You hold a fairly good chance to get sweetly April fooled this year


Dude! you are scaring me now. I want to make the invite in April, otherwise it will be touch and go!


----------



## joluwarrior

ozjunkie said:


> Dude! you are scaring me now. I want to make the invite in April, otherwise it will be touch and go!


I meant in a positive sense bro....that you would get an invite.


----------



## superm

ozjunkie said:


> I meant if we team up via Whatsapp / Skype/ Mobile phone, that will be more helpful in a real time scenario where we might need some support while loding application


Don't worry mate - this forum is more than real time - you would ask for one response, you would get 10.
Best of luck with the process!


----------



## ozjunkie

joluwarrior said:


> I meant in a positive sense bro....that you would get an invite.


Ahhhhhh! Thanks mate


----------



## ozjunkie

superm said:


> Don't worry mate - this forum is more than real time - you would ask for one response, you would get 10.
> Best of luck with the process!


Thanks Superm. Btw, you have a really good blog out there :clap2:. The consultants must be scared of you since you are eating into their business


----------



## superm

ozjunkie said:


> Thanks Superm. Btw, you have a really good blog out there :clap2:. The consultants must be scared of you since you are eating into their business


haha.. ! I wish  - given the type of work they seem to be doing these days with many members of our forum facing issues because of them 

Your welcome and thanks for the kind words!


----------



## ozjunkie

:fingerscrossed:Hows it going guys. whats the gut feeling for April 1st


----------



## silversulphur

Hey Ozjunkie,

I am also in the same boat, I have filed my EOI on 23rd March with 60 points. Coincidentally, my job code is developer programmer.
I just hope we all get invitation on 1st April, as far as i have inquired, we should get the invitations on 1st April.

Seniors please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## kmann

all the best ozjunkie and silversulphur


----------



## silversulphur

Thanks Kmann.


----------



## k.emper

Hey people,
I have a query - Is it mandatory to have 7 in each section of IELTS to be able to submit EOI for Subclass 189 as an "Independent Visa" rather than "State Sponsored Visa"?


----------



## ozjunkie

silversulphur said:


> Hey Ozjunkie,
> 
> I am also in the same boat, I have filed my EOI on 23rd March with 60 points. Coincidentally, my job code is developer programmer.
> I just hope we all get invitation on 1st April, as far as i have inquired, we should get the invitations on 1st April.
> 
> Seniors please correct me if I am wrong.



All the best Dude. I am assuming you have applied for 189 ? By the way, I am trying to understand the basis of your expectation that we will get invite on 1st. By no means 60 Points is high. There might be a lot of guys in there with >=65 . Whats your take ?


----------



## kmann

k.emper said:


> Hey people,
> I have a query - Is it mandatory to have 7 in each section of IELTS to be able to submit EOI for Subclass 189 as an "Independent Visa" rather than "State Sponsored Visa"?


if u can claim 60 points without adding 10 points from ielts(7 in each) u shud be fine. however u do need to have 6 in each module to be eligible for submittng eoi.

hope this helps.


Regards,
Karan


----------



## superm

kmann said:


> if u can claim 60 points without adding 10 points from ielts(7 in each) u shud be fine. however u do need to have 6 in each module to be eligible for submittng eoi.
> 
> hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Meaning min criteria for IELTS is min 6 in each module - but you don't get any points for this score.
For points you need to score either min 7 (10points) in each module or 8 (20 points)
Also - you need to score min 60 in points to stand a chance to get an invite!


----------



## silversulphur

Ozjunkie,


If you will observe previous couple of months invitations report, you will see around 400 - 500 people with 60 points were invited. So, considering above statistics i said we have a fair chance to get invited. However, its not absolutely certain, but we have some chance. Lets hope for the best buddy.


----------



## ozjunkie

hey guys, WRT paying the VISA fees of 3000 AUD, Somebody told me that I can pay only by CREDIT CARD if paying by blore . Is it true ? Cant I pay by Debit Card or netbanking or any other means?


----------



## superm

you can use debit card too (should be visa or MC).. confirm from your bank if you have that much limit and are allowed for international transaction..


----------



## ExpatBob

Hello everyone,

i'll be really thankful if someone can share his experience or can reply.

My question is what should be the* Data from and Date to* of my Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist Diploma while filling in EOI's Education form as I never joined any institute/training and just passed out the Microsoft exam one day. Should i mention same exam date in both?

Given that my ACS +ve assessment says "Your Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist from Microsoft completed November 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing"


----------



## superm

ExpatBob said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> i'll be really thankful if someone can share his experience or can reply.
> 
> My question is what should be the* Data from and Date to* of my Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist Diploma while filling in EOI's Education form as I never joined any institute/training and just passed out the Microsoft exam one day. Should i mention same exam date in both?
> 
> Given that my ACS +ve assessment says "Your Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist from Microsoft completed November 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing"


Post your question at one place only.. you would get response if somebody knows even if posting at one place!


----------



## ozjunkie

superm said:


> you can use debit card too (should be visa or MC).. confirm from your bank if you have that much limit and are allowed for international transaction..


Thanks Superm. I just confirmed with my bank folks. The limit is 1,00,000 ONLY and they dont have any other debit card which has a limit of 1,80,000. 

Worst case scenario I might have to opt for a new credit card ( I dont own one). There again I need to persuade bank folks as no one will give a credit limit of 1,80,000 upfront. 

Cant I use NETBANKING ? there is no limit and I have sufficient balance


----------



## ozjunkie

silversulphur said:


> Ozjunkie,
> 
> 
> If you will observe previous couple of months invitations report, you will see around 400 - 500 people with 60 points were invited. So, considering above statistics i said we have a fair chance to get invited. However, its not absolutely certain, but we have some chance. Lets hope for the best buddy.


Yeah lets hope for the best. I can see from your signature that you got your ACS long back. May I know what delayed your application ? In my case, ACS was the culprit. ACS took 2 and half months to send the report


----------



## AnneConklin

*Legal Staffing San Francisco*

Hi..
Thanx for sharing such a useful information.. Useful for readers..
share more like this..


----------



## superm

ozjunkie said:


> Thanks Superm. I just confirmed with my bank folks. The limit is 1,00,000 ONLY and they dont have any other debit card which has a limit of 1,80,000.
> 
> Worst case scenario I might have to opt for a new credit card ( I dont own one). There again I need to persuade bank folks as no one will give a credit limit of 1,80,000 upfront.
> 
> Cant I use NETBANKING ? there is no limit and I have sufficient balance


Nope - You can take someone's credit card - lets say having credit limit 1Lakh.
Put cash in that credit card 1.8 - 1.0 = 80K
Now you have extra 80K already + 1.0L limit - so you can pay 1.8L.
This is something I read here only.. talk to credit Card CC if this is okay also tell them this would be international payment!


----------



## ozjunkie

superm said:


> Nope - You can take someone's credit card - lets say having credit limit 1Lakh.
> Put cash in that credit card 1.8 - 1.0 = 80K
> Now you have extra 80K already + 1.0L limit - so you can pay 1.8L.
> This is something I read here only.. talk to credit Card CC if this is okay also tell them this would be international payment!


Thanks Superm. I will check on this


----------



## superm

ozjunkie said:


> Thanks Superm. I will check on this


do let me know what you get to know..


----------



## ozjunkie

superm said:


> do let me know what you get to know..


Sure thing Superm. Will let you know


----------



## k.emper

Another option could be with ICICI bank where you open a Fixed Deposit and opt for an instant credit card linked to the FD. On this card you have a credit limit upto 85% of your FD amount. You may close the FD after 2 months if you wish to.
I am not sure whether other banks provide a similar facility on their FD accounts - but I guess they would.



ozjunkie said:


> Thanks Superm. I will check on this


----------



## superm

k.emper said:


> Another option could be with ICICI bank where you open a Fixed Deposit and opt for an instant credit card linked to the FD. On this card you have a credit limit upto 85% of your FD amount. You may close the FD after 2 months if you wish to.
> I am not sure whether other banks provide a similar facility on their FD accounts - but I guess they would.


Good to know .. another option one might try!


----------



## ozjunkie

superm said:


> Good to know .. another option one might try!


hey guys. what time does Skill select send out the invites tomorrow :fingerscrossed: :ranger:


----------



## superm

tomorrow? naah..
It should be today as per India. 6:30 PM IST (when it is 0000 hrs in Oz)
20 more minutes!

Best of luck to those who are waiting!


----------



## ozjunkie

superm said:


> tomorrow? naah..
> It should be today as per India. 6:30 PM IST (when it is 0000 hrs in Oz)
> 20 more minutes!
> 
> Best of luck to those who are waiting!


OMG!! :fingerscrossed: :ranger:


----------



## ozjunkie

superm said:


> tomorrow? naah..
> It should be today as per India. 6:30 PM IST (when it is 0000 hrs in Oz)
> 20 more minutes!
> 
> Best of luck to those who are waiting!


and at what time will the invite round finish ? I am checking my registered email thinking that they will send me an email. Will they ? *anxious and nervous *


----------



## ozjunkie

yahooooooooo! I received an invite. Yippeeeee


----------



## tejukondal

ozjunkie said:


> yahooooooooo! I received an invite. Yippeeeee


Congrats! Me too..

Analyst Programmer; IELTS - R/L/W/S - 9/8.5/7/6.5; ACS application(RPL)- 06-Feb; ACS result - 28-Mar; EOI launch - 28-Mar; Invite - ??


----------



## ozjunkie

tejukondal said:


> Congrats! Me too..
> 
> Analyst Programmer; IELTS - R/L/W/S - 9/8.5/7/6.5; ACS application(RPL)- 06-Feb; ACS result - 28-Mar; EOI launch - 28-Mar; Invite - ??


Yayyy! congrats to you too


----------



## superm

ozjunkie said:


> yahooooooooo! I received an invite. Yippeeeee


Congrats to all who got invite!
Get ready for the visa application.
Best is to do it ASAP!


----------



## ozjunkie

superm said:


> Congrats to all who got invite!
> Get ready for the visa application.
> Best is to do it ASAP!


Thanks Superm. I am sure you are relate to the feeling. By the way, Before lodging the EOI I referred to tutorial VIDEOS available on DIAC website. I did this, just to ensure that I am on the right path. Are there any similar VIDEOS / Tutorials/ Screenshots for lodging a VISA application. I want to ensure 100% accuracy


----------



## Want2Move2013

Yay! We received the invite too! Cant believe it! 
Thanks to all forum members for all the inputs!


----------



## AnneChristina

Congrats to everyone who received an invite! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## tejukondal

ozjunkie said:


> Yayyy! congrats to you too


Thanks mate... And many thanks to all the forum members who contribute loads and loads of useful and timely inputs!

Analyst Programmer; IELTS - R/L/W/S - 9/8.5/7/6.5; ACS application(RPL)- 06-Feb; ACS result - 28-Mar; EOI launch(60 pts)- 28-Mar; Invite - 01-Apr;


----------



## ozjunkie

Thanks to everyone, and in particular Superm's BLOG


----------



## superm

ozjunkie said:


> Thanks to everyone, and in particular Superm's BLOG


Your Welcome man.. 
Also regarding your query - am not sure of any such videos.. 
You want to make it while lodging yours ? ;-)


----------



## rvijay

ozjunkie said:


> yahooooooooo! I received an invite. Yippeeeee





tejukondal said:


> Congrats! Me too..
> 
> Analyst Programmer; IELTS - R/L/W/S - 9/8.5/7/6.5; ACS application(RPL)- 06-Feb; ACS result - 28-Mar; EOI launch - 28-Mar; Invite - ??


Congrats guys!


----------



## ozjunkie

superm said:


> Your Welcome man..
> Also regarding your query - am not sure of any such videos..
> You want to make it while lodging yours ? ;-)



heheheeh good one


----------



## smahesh202

superm said:


> Nope - You can take someone's credit card - lets say having credit limit 1Lakh.
> Put cash in that credit card 1.8 - 1.0 = 80K
> Now you have extra 80K already + 1.0L limit - so you can pay 1.8L.
> This is something I read here only.. talk to credit Card CC if this is okay also tell them this would be international payment!


I am not sure if it is legal. I read somewhere that banks don't allow this. Easiest way is to use your debit card. You need to call Customer care and ask them to increase online transaction limit. They would do it for only one transaction. I had checked this with ICICI.

With regards,
mahesh


----------



## kmann

congratzzzz to evryone who got d invites :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ozjunkie

smahesh202 said:


> I am not sure if it is legal. I read somewhere that banks don't allow this. Easiest way is to use your debit card. You need to call Customer care and ask them to increase online transaction limit. They would do it for only one transaction. I had checked this with ICICI.
> 
> With regards,
> mahesh


I checked with ICICI. Even though I hold a wealth Management linked Gold Debit Card, the limit is only 1,00,000 per day. I asked about raising the limit, and they said its not possible at all. Mahesh can you please provide more details of how you got the limit increased ?? thanks


----------



## rvijay

ozjunkie said:


> I checked with ICICI. Even though I hold a wealth Management linked Gold Debit Card, the limit is only 1,00,000 per day. I asked about raising the limit, and they said its not possible at all. Mahesh can you please provide more details of how you got the limit increased ?? thanks


I tried to get mine increased by 20% after providing payslips, ITR forms, bank statements etc..I am still short of reaching that 3060 AUD limit, HSBC will increase it automatically when ur spending reaches the limit, but don know what parameters they use..


----------



## ozjunkie

smahesh202 said:


> I am not sure if it is legal. I read somewhere that banks don't allow this. Easiest way is to use your debit card. You need to call Customer care and ask them to increase online transaction limit. They would do it for only one transaction. I had checked this with ICICI.
> 
> With regards,
> mahesh


And in my humble opinion, I dont think the process described by Superm is illegal. You are just pre-paying to the credit card A/C to carry out the transaction.


----------



## rvijay

ozjunkie said:


> And in my humble opinion, I dont think the process described by Superm is illegal. You are just pre-paying to the credit card A/C to carry out the transaction.


I guess if you have a credit ceiling limit of say 1.7 Lakhs you could still make an attempt to swipe. Most cases the transaction could well go through. But we may have to pay additional fees for crossing the limit, and a different interest rate for the surplus amount that would be around 10-12 K depending on exchange rate.. So its better to check with the card issuer.


----------



## silversulphur

Hi All,

Bit late in posting, even I have received the invitation on 1st April invitation round.


----------



## ozjunkie

rvijay said:


> I guess if you have a credit ceiling limit of say 1.7 Lakhs you could still make an attempt to swipe. Most cases the transaction could well go through. But we may have to pay additional fees for crossing the limit, and a different interest rate for the surplus amount that would be around 10-12 K depending on exchange rate.. So its better to check with the card issuer.


Lets Assume that a Credit card has a limit of 50,000. If I pre-transfer the full amount i.e. 1,70,000 and then swipe it, the transaction should go through. And why will i be charged for higher interest whenI have already paid the amount to the bank? And crossing the limit doesnt seem logical to me because I had pre-paid it with my own money.


----------



## ozjunkie

silversulphur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Bit late in posting, even I have received the invitation on 1st April invitation round.


Congrats Silver Sulphur


----------



## rvijay

ozjunkie said:


> Lets Assume that a Credit card has a limit of 50,000. If I pre-transfer the full amount i.e. 1,70,000 and then swipe it, the transaction should go through. And why will i be charged for higher interest whenI have already paid the amount to the bank? And crossing the limit doesnt seem logical to me because I had pre-paid it with my own money.


In that case you wont be charged, i only took an example of u having 1.7 as credit limit and moving ahead with the transaction (hope it was clear). In line with others, i would suggest to check with ur bank on ur plans.


----------



## smahesh202

ozjunkie said:


> I checked with ICICI. Even though I hold a wealth Management linked Gold Debit Card, the limit is only 1,00,000 per day. I asked about raising the limit, and they said its not possible at all. Mahesh can you please provide more details of how you got the limit increased ?? thanks


Did you tell them that you need this temporarily for only one transaction ? Try to explain, that you would be using your debit card for an online payment to Australian immigration department. I just raised a request with them this morning. I didn't face any problem. Since it is branch holiday today this would take effect only tomorrow for me.

With regards,
mahesh


----------



## kmann

silversulphur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Bit late in posting, even I have received the invitation on 1st April invitation round.


gratzzzz silversulphur :clap2:


----------



## dharmesh

Hi my agent submitted EOI for 189 on 20th March And when I called them today they said no update about my invitation. . What could be the reason?


----------



## ozjunkie

smahesh202 said:


> Did you tell them that you need this temporarily for only one transaction ? Try to explain, that you would be using your debit card for an online payment to Australian immigration department. I just raised a request with them this morning. I didn't face any problem. Since it is branch holiday today this would take effect only tomorrow for me.
> 
> With regards,
> mahesh



Thanks Mahesh. Ok let me recheck again with them again. if this options works, then its the easiest option.


----------



## ozjunkie

dharmesh said:


> Hi my agent submitted EOI for 189 on 20th March And when I called them today they said no update about my invitation. . What could be the reason?


Something wrong somewhere. People who have submiteed EOI on 28 March have also got it. 

Few possibilities :

1) Occupation ceiling has reached for your nominated occupation

2) You did not have 60 points

3) The EOI was not properly lodged with 'SUBMITTED Status'


----------



## dharmesh

ozjunkie said:


> Something wrong somewhere. People who have submiteed EOI on 28 March have also got it.
> 
> Few possibilities :
> 
> 1) Occupation ceiling has reached for your nominated occupation
> 
> 2) You did not have 60 points
> 
> 3) The EOI was not properly lodged with 'SUBMITTED Status'


1) Occupation ceiling not yet reached. Mine is 2613 Software Engineer.

2) I have 55 points + 5 points from my Wife's skill assessment.

3) I have no idea what Agent is doing as according to their policy they will not share EOI credentials as any tempering to EOI data will result in rejection of the case (as stated by agent).

So the only case I can see is, Agent have received the invitation, but they will process at their own speed and let me know in 1-2 days (trying to be optimistic here )

*Is there any other way I can know who all received the invitations and check whether my name is in it or not.  *

*EDIT : * Just checked mine EOI PDF agent provided and status of the EOI is SUBMITTED. So my optimism may work :fingerscrossed: or I may be one of the most unfortunate person.


----------



## ozjunkie

smahesh202 said:


> Did you tell them that you need this temporarily for only one transaction ? Try to explain, that you would be using your debit card for an online payment to Australian immigration department. I just raised a request with them this morning. I didn't face any problem. Since it is branch holiday today this would take effect only tomorrow for me.
> 
> With regards,
> mahesh


Hi MAHESH,

I checked with the ICICI folks again. They said they can raise the limit to 1,50,000 permanently. Alternatively, they can raise the limit temporarily to 50% of balance for one day. ( limit will be raised for one day only) . SO to swipe 3060 AUD , I need to have atleast 6120 AUD in my savings bank account  

I guess criteria is different for each account holder.

Let me check with my HDFC folks this time around.


----------



## dharmesh

ozjunkie said:


> hey guys, WRT paying the VISA fees of 3000 AUD, Somebody told me that I can pay only by CREDIT CARD if paying by blore . Is it true ? Cant I pay by Debit Card or netbanking or any other means?


As far as I remember there is some facility know as temporay credit cards or something similar I dont remember the name, you deposit the money in the bank and they give you temporary card details that you could use as credit/debit card for online transactions. I ll just check once again and get back to you.

*EDIT: * HDFC offers virtual netsafe credit cards. I cannot post link here as per the forum rules. So please google* "how-to-create-use-hdfc-netsafe-virtual-credit-card-online".*


----------



## ozjunkie

dharmesh said:


> As far as I remember there is some facility know as temporay credit cards or something similar I dont remember the name, you deposit the money in the bank and they give you temporary card details that you could use as credit/debit card for online transactions. I ll just check once again and get back to you.
> 
> *EDIT: * HDFC offers virtual netsafe credit cards. I cannot post link here as per the forum rules. So please google* "how-to-create-use-hdfc-netsafe-virtual-credit-card-online".*


im checking on this option, thanks!


----------



## ozjunkie

dharmesh said:


> As far as I remember there is some facility know as temporay credit cards or something similar I dont remember the name, you deposit the money in the bank and they give you temporary card details that you could use as credit/debit card for online transactions. I ll just check once again and get back to you.
> 
> *EDIT: * HDFC offers virtual netsafe credit cards. I cannot post link here as per the forum rules. So please google* "how-to-create-use-hdfc-netsafe-virtual-credit-card-online".*


I just spoke to a HDFC phone banker. 

1) You can create a virtual credit card only if you have a credit card

2) You can create a virtual debit card from your debit card

In both cases, the limit of the virtual cards will be subject to the ceiling limit of the real cards


----------



## NVsha

superm said:


> Good to know .. another option one might try!


hi superm,

read in the forum about your blog and advices, people love to have your advice and so do I. explaining mine case o you as below:

anzsco: 149914 ( financial institution branch manager)

vetasses: positive approval.

state nomination: needs ielts 7 bands in each module.

ielts : already appeared for but result : L: 7, R:7.5, W:6.5,S: 6.5. now will be appearing again on 27th april.

occupation in demand: ACT - CLOSED, SA- LOW AVAILABILITY. both can be applied for but after ilets result.

route : through consultant.

so now need your advice on , how to improve ielts score, second how to proceed for state nomination as its already april going on.?? my ielts result will be available in may month only so little afraid. and secondly may i expect my category to available in the july 2013-14 list??


regards,
neetika sharma


----------



## smahesh202

ozjunkie said:


> Hi MAHESH,
> 
> I checked with the ICICI folks again. They said they can raise the limit to 1,50,000 permanently. Alternatively, they can raise the limit temporarily to 50% of balance for one day. ( limit will be raised for one day only) . SO to swipe 3060 AUD , I need to have atleast 6120 AUD in my savings bank account
> 
> I guess criteria is different for each account holder.
> 
> Let me check with my HDFC folks this time around.


Just wanted to update. Couldn't wait till tomorrow for my transaction limit to be raised. So used my friends card (having higher credit limit) instead.


----------



## ozjunkie

smahesh202 said:


> Just wanted to update. Couldn't wait till tomorrow for my transaction limit to be raised. So used my friends card (having higher credit limit) instead.


Wow Mahesh. Thats good to know. how much time did it take for you to lodge your VISA app ?


----------



## smahesh202

ozjunkie said:


> Wow Mahesh. Thats good to know. how much time did it take for you to lodge your VISA app ?


Shouldn't take more than an hour.

With regards,
mahesh


----------



## joluwarrior

smahesh202 and ozjunkie,
Why didn't you guys transfer (AUD 3060 - your credit limit) from your normal a/c to your credit card and use it ?


----------



## ozjunkie

joluwarrior said:


> smahesh202 and ozjunkie,
> Why didn't you guys transfer (AUD 3060 - your credit limit) from your normal a/c to your credit card and use it ?


Because I don't own a Credit Card. Debit Card Only


----------



## joluwarrior

ozjunkie said:


> Because I don't own a Credit Card. Debit Card Only


Any friend who has your trust and a credit card ?
Then if you can follow these steps:

1. Transfer (AUD3060 - friend's credit limit) to friend's account.
2. Ask friend to transfer above amount to his credit card and use it.
3. You transfer the remainder to his account.


----------



## smahesh202

joluwarrior said:


> smahesh202 and ozjunkie,
> Why didn't you guys transfer (AUD 3060 - your credit limit) from your normal a/c to your credit card and use it ?


Because I was not sure it would work. Have you or someone tried this ?

With regards,
mahesh


----------



## Want2Move2013

Hello,
Requesting for help to file the visa appication.
We have received the invite on 1st April and now trying to lodge the application.
We have completely filled in e-visa (1393) application form except the last page where the payment has to be made.
But I am perplexed as I do not see any link to attach the documents anywhere here. 
Do you attach the documents after making the payment via credit card?
Are we allowed to upload documents anytime or is there somewhere we also state that the complete list has been uploaded?
Once submitted, do we have a chance to edit any information?
Please help as we are desperately trying this step without luck.
Anyone who has done this recently, please advise.
Thanks!


----------



## Want2Move2013

*Need help to lodge the visa application*



superm said:


> Your Welcome man..
> Also regarding your query - am not sure of any such videos..
> You want to make it while lodging yours ? ;-)


Hi Superm,
Need your help! As your blog seemed exhaustive on the steps. But I am confused about when to attach the documents in the e-visa application and how do we link the claims and the attachments?
Could you please advise with the exact steps?
We have not applied via an agent and have been using this forum to kind of wade through until now! But now we are stuck and not sure of how to proceed...
Hope you can help!
Thanks!


----------



## joluwarrior

smahesh202 said:


> Because I was not sure it would work. Have you or someone tried this ?
> 
> With regards,
> mahesh


Yeah I did it. In fact, I had also gone to bank to ask for increase in credit limit. Then bank advised me this idea.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Beee

Want2Move2013 said:


> Hello,
> Requesting for help to file the visa appication.
> We have received the invite on 1st April and now trying to lodge the application.
> We have completely filled in e-visa (1393) application form except the last page where the payment has to be made.
> But I am perplexed as I do not see any link to attach the documents anywhere here.
> Do you attach the documents after making the payment via credit card?
> Are we allowed to upload documents anytime or is there somewhere we also state that the complete list has been uploaded?
> Once submitted, do we have a chance to edit any information?
> Please help as we are desperately trying this step without luck.
> Anyone who has done this recently, please advise.
> Thanks!


You have to first make the payment via credit card and then u will get the links to attach the recommended forms n documents.
It's like this:
-Fill form
-U can save and make changes.
-In the last page u will have to make payment. You cant make changes in the form after payment so go through the whole application before u pay.
-Once u do the payment u will get receipt and a complete summary of ur application. After this u wont be able to make changes in the form.
- u will get an acknowledgment email and in this u will get a TRN number using which u can log in to ur saved visa application.
- once u log in you will get to see a page with ur name n ur dependents' names n with the list of recommended documents.
- U can attach the documents any time u want. ( we applied on 16th march n started attaching documents on 25th March)
- U will get link to arrange medicals as well.
I hope this helps!  good luck!


----------



## tejukondal

yas.ho said:


> You have to first make the payment via credit card and then u will get the links to attach the recommended forms n documents.
> It's like this:
> -Fill form
> -U can save and make changes.
> -In the last page u will have to make payment. You cant make changes in the form after payment so go through the whole application before u pay.
> -Once u do the payment u will get receipt and a complete summary of ur application. After this u wont be able to make changes in the form.
> - u will get an acknowledgment email and in this u will get a TRN number using which u can log in to ur saved visa application.
> - once u log in you will get to see a page with ur name n ur dependents' names n with the list of recommended documents.
> - U can attach the documents any time u want. ( we applied on 16th march n started attaching documents on 25th March)
> - U will get link to arrange medicals as well.
> I hope this helps!  good luck!


Thanks for the detailed steps..  i have submitted the visa application and i am on the page where we upload the documents...
I have a link here which reads "organise health examination" but when i click on this link and navigate further, i can only see medical centres in Japan... I am currently in Australia and everything listed here is of japan... Any clues of what could be the problem?


----------



## AnneChristina

tejukondal said:


> Thanks for the detailed steps..  i have submitted the visa application and i am on the page where we upload the documents...
> I have a link here which reads "organise health examination" but when i click on this link and navigate further, i can only see medical centres in Japan... I am currently in Australia and everything listed here is of japan... Any clues of what could be the problem?


If you are in Australia you have to do your medicals with MediBank: Book an Australian visa medical - Our Services - Medibank Health Solutions, Workplace Health, Telephone & Web-based Healthcare, Pre-Employment Medicals,

You can just call them up or book online. Just make sure to bring the 2 forms which appear when you click "organise health examination" in your visa application.


----------



## Want2Move2013

yas.ho said:


> You have to first make the payment via credit card and then u will get the links to attach the recommended forms n documents.
> It's like this:
> -Fill form
> -U can save and make changes.
> -In the last page u will have to make payment. You cant make changes in the form after payment so go through the whole application before u pay.
> -Once u do the payment u will get receipt and a complete summary of ur application. After this u wont be able to make changes in the form.
> - u will get an acknowledgment email and in this u will get a TRN number using which u can log in to ur saved visa application.
> - once u log in you will get to see a page with ur name n ur dependents' names n with the list of recommended documents.
> - U can attach the documents any time u want. ( we applied on 16th march n started attaching documents on 25th March)
> - U will get link to arrange medicals as well.
> I hope this helps!  good luck!


Thanks so much for being so clear! That really helps!
Will do the first step asap


----------



## ian.thomas

yas.ho said:


> You have to first make the payment via credit card and then u will get the links to attach the recommended forms n documents.
> It's like this:
> -Fill form
> -U can save and make changes.
> -In the last page u will have to make payment. You cant make changes in the form after payment so go through the whole application before u pay.
> -Once u do the payment u will get receipt and a complete summary of ur application. After this u wont be able to make changes in the form.
> - u will get an acknowledgment email and in this u will get a TRN number using which u can log in to ur saved visa application.
> - once u log in you will get to see a page with ur name n ur dependents' names n with the list of recommended documents.
> - U can attach the documents any time u want. ( we applied on 16th march n started attaching documents on 25th March)
> - U will get link to arrange medicals as well.
> I hope this helps!  good luck!


Where do we upload the It returns and pay slips


----------



## Want2Move2013

Hi,
Lodged the application....
Now when it comes to attaching the documents, there are so many different types there!!
Anyone has a clue on what types are generally used? Also the photograph itself is photograph - other and photograph - passport - could anyone help here?
Sorry for asking the nitty-gritties, but not worth taking a risk 
Any help is really appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## superm

Want2Move2013 said:


> Hi,
> Lodged the application....
> Now when it comes to attaching the documents, there are so many different types there!!
> Anyone has a clue on what types are generally used? Also the photograph itself is photograph - other and photograph - passport - could anyone help here?
> Sorry for asking the nitty-gritties, but not worth taking a risk
> Any help is really appreciated!
> Thanks!


Please use what-ever feels right best to you - there's no guide to it.

For steps on applying and the list of the documents you may want to upload you can check eVisa page of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## dharmesh

My agent just informed me that they have received invitation yesterday. So yipppeeee I got the invitation. Thanks OzJunkie for responding to me. And I was right with my optimism. :clap2::clap2::clap2:

I did also apply for NSW SS, so if they have not withdrawn money from my DD, can I get that money back?


----------



## superm

dharmesh said:


> My agent just informed me that they have received invitation yesterday. So yipppeeee I got the invitation. Thanks OzJunkie for responding to me. And I was right with my optimism. :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> I did also apply for NSW SS, so if they have not withdrawn money from my DD, can I get that money back?


Why did you apply for 190 also if you still had ceiling.. !
You can drop them a mail to withdraw application I guess.. have not heard of such scenario though!


----------



## dharmesh

superm said:


> Why did you apply for 190 also if you still had ceiling.. !
> You can drop them a mail to withdraw application I guess.. have not heard of such scenario though!


My scenario was different, I had only 55 points as I was not able score in IELTS twice. so when we applied for NSW SS, we also applied for my wife's ACS, and when her ACS result was successful, w just updated EOI with the same. If at all I dont get money back I am OK. Happier to have invitation in hand. But if there is a chance dont want to let it go.


----------



## va13

Experts,

Please guide what all documents are required other than evidence for your claims.
For example, Form 80.


----------



## superm

neetikavikas said:


> hi superm,
> 
> read in the forum about your blog and advices, people love to have your advice and so do I. explaining mine case o you as below:
> 
> anzsco: 149914 ( financial institution branch manager)
> 
> vetasses: positive approval.
> 
> state nomination: needs ielts 7 bands in each module.
> 
> ielts : already appeared for but result : L: 7, R:7.5, W:6.5,S: 6.5. now will be appearing again on 27th april.
> 
> occupation in demand: ACT - CLOSED, SA- LOW AVAILABILITY. both can be applied for but after ilets result.
> 
> route : through consultant.
> 
> so now need your advice on , how to improve ielts score, second how to proceed for state nomination as its already april going on.?? my ielts result will be available in may month only so little afraid. and secondly may i expect my category to available in the july 2013-14 list??
> 
> 
> regards,
> neetika sharma


Not an expert for IELTS but - you can refer to Ryan's video as people have already mentioned. For writing - I would say practice on the answer sheet that's provided in IELTS exam itself. You can find the template online. This would help you in terms that you would know how much lines means how many words and you would not need to count again and again. This is just what came to my mind now. If you can find which are you are struggling in Speaking and Writing - May be people would be able to guide more.
Hoping you would ace in next test.. best of luck!


----------



## sabithasivaguru

Hi Neetika, i too submitted my papers for skill assessment - FINANCIAL INSTITUTION BRANCH MANAGER. I have only two years work experience, so planned to get state nomination. Now really im afraid, whether i will be elgible and how i will get state nomiantion etc... i m also processing my application through consultant, but still i dont have any clear idea....Stressed a lot. Kindly share ur experience too...


----------



## apurvwalia

Hi All,

I have received the grant for PR 190. I did not receive any email from any CO but the grant immediately. From my experience, I would like to suggest everyone to not wait for a CO but keep your documents ready and attach them to your application. I believe that is the motive of this EOI to process applications in a faster way. This will not only help us but also others who are waiting. Obviously, it makes the job easy for everyone.

Good luck to all and do not stress. I have also learnt from my mistakes and still trying to rectify many mistakes I made in the past.

Cheers..
Apurv Apurv
feel free to contact me at my email: aajeswalia gmail com as I will not be using this forum any longer. (for now). "More than happy to help others, learnt this from ANNECHRISTANA" Her advise have been very helpful.


----------



## NVsha

sabithasivaguru said:


> Hi Neetika, i too submitted my papers for skill assessment - FINANCIAL INSTITUTION BRANCH MANAGER. I have only two years work experience, so planned to get state nomination. Now really im afraid, whether i will be elgible and how i will get state nomiantion etc... i m also processing my application through consultant, but still i dont have any clear idea....Stressed a lot. Kindly share ur experience too...


hi sabitha,

for you i can say that you have planned the things on right time, july is gonna come soon and the new lists too. and in my opinion the new occupation list will be having our occupation for sure.

By the time you will get your assessment and ielts done , new lists will be there on board and obviously much more options.

one suggestion: try to score minimum 7 bands in ielts in each module.
will keep on sharing my progress.

best of luck!


regards,
neetika.


----------



## romilgupta01

I am Planning to apply for ACS in this week.

I do have my all documents ready. Just stuck here with some questions:

1. In what format do i need to scan my documents. 
2. Is it mandatory to done with ACS or with EOI before July 1. so that the current rules are applicable?

Please help me as i need to do ASAP.


----------



## kmann

romilgupta01 said:


> I am Planning to apply for ACS in this week.
> 
> I do have my all documents ready. Just stuck here with some questions:
> 
> 1. In what format do i need to scan my documents.
> 2. Is it mandatory to done with ACS or with EOI before July 1. so that the current rules are applicable?
> 
> Please help me as i need to do ASAP.


1. You need to get ur documents in PDF format only.
2. Its not mandatory to submit your EOI before july. However, EOI's are processed on first come first serve basis.So if you submit youe EOI before july and ur nominated occupation has reached its ceiling, in next cycle ur EOI will be processed first. So i suggest you to submit ur EOI asa ur done with ACS and IELTS.


Hope this helps.


Regards,
Karan


----------



## superm

romilgupta01 said:


> I am Planning to apply for ACS in this week.
> 
> I do have my all documents ready. Just stuck here with some questions:
> 
> 1. In what format do i need to scan my documents.
> 2. Is it mandatory to done with ACS or with EOI before July 1. so that the current rules are applicable?
> 
> Please help me as i need to do ASAP.


If you do not submit EOI before 1st july then you are not in DIAC's current process and you may need to follow changed system process (if it changes) !


----------



## sabithasivaguru

neetikavikas said:


> hi sabitha,
> 
> for you i can say that you have planned the things on right time, july is gonna come soon and the new lists too. and in my opinion the new occupation list will be having our occupation for sure.
> 
> By the time you will get your assessment and ielts done , new lists will be there on board and obviously much more options.
> 
> one suggestion: try to score minimum 7 bands in ielts in each module.
> will keep on sharing my progress.
> 
> best of luck!
> 
> 
> regards,
> neetika.



Hi Neetika, Thanks for ur reply.Though i have the started process, the fear is there within me. Really worried abt my two years experience and state nomination. Fingers Crossed. Hope everything goes well. Anyhow keep in touch and update ur status....

Regards,
Sabitha


----------



## rp10026391

While submitting EOI (quotes as mentioned below), could anyone please let me know whether I can include my parents as they are dependant on me. I am sure that I can include my wife and kid but not aware of parents. 




"Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?* 
Yes No 

How many family members?* 

Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* 
Yes No "


----------



## romilgupta01

kmann said:


> 1. You need to get ur documents in PDF format only.
> 2. Its not mandatory to submit your EOI before july. However, EOI's are processed on first come first serve basis.So if you submit youe EOI before july and ur nominated occupation has reached its ceiling, in next cycle ur EOI will be processed first. So i suggest you to submit ur EOI asa ur done with ACS and IELTS.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Thanks Karan...really appreciate your quick response.

Also i would like to know.

1.Do i need to scan each document individually. or 1 PDFs for qualification is sufficient.
2. In what order i need to scan all my docs.
3. Can anybody share the list of docs need to be submitted for ACS.

Below is the list of document i am handling.. please let me know what all docs need to be submitted from the below list. also if any more doc required please let me know.

passport
10th Certificate
10th Passing

12th Certificate
12th passing

Btech Mark sheet with certificate

Previous Employer Roles and responsibility letter
Previous Employer Offer Letter
Previous Employer appointment letter
Previous Employer Confirmation letter
Previous Employer promotion letter
Previous Employer appraisal letter
Previous Employer 4 months salary slip
Previous Employer relieving letter
Previous Employer experience letter

Current Employer Roles and responsibility letter
Current Employer Offer letter
Current Employer last 12 months salary slip
Current Employer 2 form 16
Current Employer 3 appraisal letter
Current Employer transfer letter


----------



## dharmesh

romilgupta01 said:


> Thanks Karan...really appreciate your quick response.
> 
> Also i would like to know.
> 
> 1.Do i need to scan each document individually. or 1 PDFs for qualification is sufficient.
> 2. In what order i need to scan all my docs.
> 3. Can anybody share the list of docs need to be submitted for ACS.
> 
> Below is the list of document i am handling.. please let me know what all docs need to be submitted from the below list. also if any more doc required please let me know.
> 
> passport
> 10th Certificate
> 10th Passing
> 
> 12th Certificate
> 12th passing
> 
> Btech Mark sheet with certificate
> 
> Previous Employer Roles and responsibility letter
> Previous Employer Offer Letter
> Previous Employer appointment letter
> Previous Employer Confirmation letter
> Previous Employer promotion letter
> Previous Employer appraisal letter
> Previous Employer 4 months salary slip
> Previous Employer relieving letter
> Previous Employer experience letter
> 
> Current Employer Roles and responsibility letter
> Current Employer Offer letter
> Current Employer last 12 months salary slip
> Current Employer 2 form 16
> Current Employer 3 appraisal letter
> Current Employer transfer letter


You will also require transcripts for your BTech.


----------



## romilgupta01

what was that?

Also can you tell me the order for doc ?


----------



## kmann

romilgupta01 said:


> Thanks Karan...really appreciate your quick response.
> 
> Also i would like to know.
> 
> 1.Do i need to scan each document individually. or 1 PDFs for qualification is sufficient.
> 2. In what order i need to scan all my docs.
> 3. Can anybody share the list of docs need to be submitted for ACS.
> 
> Below is the list of document i am handling.. please let me know what all docs need to be submitted from the below list. also if any more doc required please let me know.
> 
> passport
> 10th Certificate
> 10th Passing
> 
> 12th Certificate
> 12th passing
> 
> Btech Mark sheet with certificate
> 
> Previous Employer Roles and responsibility letter
> Previous Employer Offer Letter
> Previous Employer appointment letter
> Previous Employer Confirmation letter
> Previous Employer promotion letter
> Previous Employer appraisal letter
> Previous Employer 4 months salary slip
> Previous Employer relieving letter
> Previous Employer experience letter
> 
> Current Employer Roles and responsibility letter
> Current Employer Offer letter
> Current Employer last 12 months salary slip
> Current Employer 2 form 16
> Current Employer 3 appraisal letter
> Current Employer transfer letter


Hi Romil,

1.You need to attach one pdf for qualification only containg all your marksheets and degree.
2. You can get them scanned in any order. sequential order would be perfect starting from ur degree and then your marksheets.
3. you need to submit certified copies of passport, educational qualifications,roles and responsibilities letter, reference letter. If you have done any vendor certification ,attach that as well.10th , 12th certificate ,payslips, form 16 ,appraisal letter,offer letter not required by ACS. You will be requiring these documents while lodging your visa application.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## superm

rp10026391 said:


> While submitting EOI (quotes as mentioned below), could anyone please let me know whether I can include my parents as they are dependant on me. I am sure that I can include my wife and kid but not aware of parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?*
> Yes No
> 
> How many family members?*
> 
> Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*
> Yes No "


Spouse is fine - you just need to prove that you are married or in de-facto.

About parents:
Do you want to take your parents along? If no, then don't mark them as dependent non-migrating.
If you want to take them and apply their pr along with yours as dependents - first of all that is very hard there are many conditions they need to satisfy - you need to prove that they are financially dependent on you from quite some time.. 
There are quite many clauses on this - search up diac site. Or I will try to post a link to it!


----------



## rp10026391

superm said:


> Spouse is fine - you just need to prove that you are married or in de-facto.
> 
> About parents:
> Do you want to take your parents along? If no, then don't mark them as dependent non-migrating.
> If you want to take them and apply their pr along with yours as dependents - first of all that is very hard there are many conditions they need to satisfy - you need to prove that they are financially dependent on you from quite some time..
> There are quite many clauses on this - search up diac site. Or I will try to post a link to it!


Thanks a lot....
got it....i will include only wife and kid in PR.

thanks once again


----------



## ozjunkie

Hey Superm. I have a question. Its a bit urgent as i am loding the VISA application.

Suppose my 'GIVEN NAME' is SALMAN KHAN in Passport with Family Name = Blank.

Can I give a blank family name on the application ?


----------



## ozjunkie

ozjunkie said:


> Hey Superm. I have a question. Its a bit urgent as i am loding the VISA application.
> 
> Suppose my 'GIVEN NAME' is SALMAN KHAN in Passport with Family Name = Blank.
> 
> Can I give a blank family name on the application ?


Aditionally, what is this National identity documents ? is it UID Adhaar ?


----------



## superm

ozjunkie said:


> Hey Superm. I have a question. Its a bit urgent as i am loding the VISA application.
> 
> Suppose my 'GIVEN NAME' is SALMAN KHAN in Passport with Family Name = Blank.
> 
> Can I give a blank family name on the application ?


Hello.. I don't think you will be allowed to keep family name blank!

And in India there's no UID.
Aadhaar will be, but its not yet! As of now 'none'


----------



## huythanhv2

Hey guys,

Long time visiting the site, first time posting 

I've just submitted my EoI with 60 points with 261312 - Developer Programmer.

Seing most of you guys with 2613-- occupation got invited right away with 1st April round is great news! Hopefully I can get invited on the 22 April round 

Anyway, if I'm being optimistic and say I got invited. What is the process? 

Can I accept the invitation first, then going to get all my documentation together to lodge it?

Or

Accept the invitation and logding the application is one thing (hence I have to have all documents ready if I want to accept the invitation?). The documents I'm worry that takes time are
- Police clearance in my country (request sent)
- Police check in AU
- Healthy check

If you guys can give me some advise it would be awesome 

Cheers,


----------



## huythanhv2

Ah, don't worry I found out the answer for previous question.

But I also want to know how much cash you should have to apply for everything (application fee + police check + medi check)?


----------



## superm

huythanhv2 said:


> Ah, don't worry I found out the answer for previous question.
> 
> But I also want to know how much cash you should have to apply for everything (application fee + police check + medi check)?


3060$ is application fees.
450$ ACS skill assessment.

Not sure about Oz specific police check and med check!


----------



## superm

huythanhv2 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Long time visiting the site, first time posting
> 
> I've just submitted my EoI with 60 points with 261312 - Developer Programmer.
> 
> Seing most of you guys with 2613-- occupation got invited right away with 1st April round is great news! Hopefully I can get invited on the 22 April round
> *Best of luck!*
> Anyway, if I'm being optimistic and say I got invited. What is the process?
> *You can check Migrate to Australia: eVisa Page Information for complete process and documents required*
> Can I accept the invitation first, then going to get all my documentation together to lodge it?
> *accepting invitation means lodging visa. When you lodge visa you would have 6-8 weeks weeks till CO is assigned then CO asks for missing documents and gives 28 days to provide docs - but its suggested to provide all documents before CO is assigned as it makes process faster including medical and PCC
> By this calculation start your PCC process such that you have your pcc before co is assigned*
> Or
> 
> Accept the invitation and logding the application is one thing (hence I have to have all documents ready if I want to accept the invitation?). The documents I'm worry that takes time are
> - Police clearance in my country (request sent)
> - Police check in AU
> - Healthy check
> 
> If you guys can give me some advise it would be awesome
> 
> Cheers,


Answers in bold above..


----------



## huythanhv2

Thanks for this superm.

I have another question regarding experience proof. I've been working in Australia for 1 year with 3 different companies, no gap between them - when I leave 1, I start with the next one right next week.

I know in EoI they just ask for the details without any documents but I just want to get ready should I get the invitation. Will providing the following for each company I worked with is sufficient?

- Employment Contract
- First pay slip
- Last (or latest for the current company) pay slip

Cheers,


----------



## karenSt

Hi all,
i want to include my parter details in 189 VISA. At what stage i can mention my fiance name? before applying for EOI or after getting an invitation of EOI.. secondly, Can anybody share the list of docs need to be submitted by my fiance as he s studying in australia.  can you plz advise me.

thanx


----------



## expect

Hello all, 

I just checked the online 189 visa application form after getting an invitation on the 1st of April. I would like to include my wife and 1.5 years old son in the application. The visa form is asking to submit passport numbers for them. What sort of identification documents are required for my son? He has a birth certificate but no passport. Will it suffice if we include him in my wife's passport and present the same passport number for the mother and son?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dharmesh

Hi my employer is asking the department to which the job duties/ work experience certificate should be addressed.

So I gave them DIAC (Department of Immigration & Citizenship), but they also want the address of the same. Can any one please guide me with this?


----------



## brahmgupta

expect said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just checked the online 189 visa application form after getting an invitation on the 1st of April. I would like to include my wife and 1.5 years old son in the application. The visa form is asking to submit passport numbers for them. What sort of identification documents are required for my son? He has a birth certificate but no passport. Will it suffice if we include him in my wife's passport and present the same passport number for the mother and son?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


For your son uploading only his passport and birth certificate will suffice. If birth certificate is not in English then get translated in English by authorized person and then upload both original and translated copy..


----------



## brahmgupta

dharmesh said:


> Hi my employer is asking the department to which the job duties/ work experience certificate should be addressed.
> 
> So I gave them DIAC (Department of Immigration & Citizenship), but they also want the address of the same. Can any one please guide me with this?


You may also get it addressed to 'To whom it may concern'.. And also while one get PCC in INDIA they mention 'COMMONWEALTH OF AUSTRALIA'.. It think later will also work..

Others, will please share your views..


----------



## dharmesh

brahmgupta said:


> You may also get it addressed to 'To whom it may concern'.. And also while one get PCC in INDIA they mention 'COMMONWEALTH OF AUSTRALIA'.. It think later will also work..
> 
> Others, will please share your views..


They are not ready to issue the letter with 'To whom it may concern'.


----------



## tejukondal

karenSt said:


> Hi all,
> i want to include my parter details in 189 VISA. At what stage i can mention my fiance name? before applying for EOI or after getting an invitation of EOI.. secondly, Can anybody share the list of docs need to be submitted by my fiance as he s studying in australia.  can you plz advise me.
> 
> thanx


Hey Karen, as far as the name goes, u will only give the name in your visa application after you get the invite... 

Reg the docs, i can think of the following..

1. Passport
2. His educational documents
3. Proof of functional english.
4. His skills assessment and ielts score proof ifu r claiming partner skills...

Experts, anything else?


----------



## superm

huythanhv2 said:


> Thanks for this superm.
> 
> I have another question regarding experience proof. I've been working in Australia for 1 year with 3 different companies, no gap between them - when I leave 1, I start with the next one right next week.
> 
> I know in EoI they just ask for the details without any documents but I just want to get ready should I get the invitation. Will providing the following for each company I worked with is sufficient?
> 
> - Employment Contract
> - First pay slip
> - Last (or latest for the current company) pay slip
> 
> Cheers,


That should suffice if you are not claiming points for these employment!
If you are claiming points for this - you already should have ACS assessment for this, hence would also have roles and respons. docs for these - include those too! Some CO might also ask for bank or tax doc too - so if you can arrange, that would be good!

BTW - what is your profile of work?


----------



## superm

karenSt said:


> Hi all,
> i want to include my parter details in 189 VISA. At what stage i can mention my fiance name? before applying for EOI or after getting an invitation of EOI.. secondly, Can anybody share the list of docs need to be submitted by my fiance as he s studying in australia.  can you plz advise me.
> 
> thanx


In EOI you should mention that - But I guess only married or de-facto is allowed. Am not too sure on this though! Please take a look while filling EOI what all options are there - you can keep it in saved form before submitting!


----------



## superm

expect said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just checked the online 189 visa application form after getting an invitation on the 1st of April. I would like to include my wife and 1.5 years old son in the application. The visa form is asking to submit passport numbers for them. What sort of identification documents are required for my son? He has a birth certificate but no passport. Will it suffice if we include him in my wife's passport and present the same passport number for the mother and son?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Why didn't you include them in EOI itself?


----------



## superm

dharmesh said:


> Hi my employer is asking the department to which the job duties/ work experience certificate should be addressed.
> 
> So I gave them DIAC (Department of Immigration & Citizenship), but they also want the address of the same. Can any one please guide me with this?


Simple google search with 'diac address australia' points towards DIAC addresses of various offices - pick one and use that!


----------



## karenSt

can't mention in EOI cz I m yet to get married 
Hence thought we can show that will include spouse later if it is OK to add spouse name at the time of visa lodgement directly while status stays 'single' in EOI. I think this is doable ....???



superm said:


> In EOI you should mention that - But I guess only married or de-facto is allowed. Am not too sure on this though! Please take a look while filling EOI what all options are there - you can keep it in saved form before submitting!


----------



## superm

karenSt said:


> can't mention in EOI cz I m yet to get married
> Hence thought we can show that will include spouse later if it is OK to add spouse name at the time of visa lodgement directly while status stays 'single' in EOI. I think this is doable ....???


You would have to check in EOI for the allowed dependent types - if fiance is there or something related!


----------



## Jazz2013

Seniors please advise....

My ACS has been successfull and my education has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.

what should we choose in the following section of EOI... Yes Or NO.

Education

Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?* 
Please note: To be eligible to claim Australian Study requirement points you must satisfy certain criterion including having completed a registered course in Australia of at least 2 academic years duration. For more information on eligibility please refer to the help text.


----------



## karenSt

very basic query about EOI...what is visa date of effect and how do we get it??
p.s. i m yet to submit my eoi for upcoming invitation round:fingerscrossed:


----------



## superm

karenSt said:


> very basic query about EOI...what is visa date of effect and how do we get it??
> p.s. i m yet to submit my eoi for upcoming invitation round:fingerscrossed:


EOI date of effect is last changed that you saved in your submitted eoi which caused change in points.
If no such change is done after submitting then its same as submitted time.


----------



## superm

Jazz2013 said:


> Seniors please advise....
> 
> My ACS has been successfull and my education has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> what should we choose in the following section of EOI... Yes Or NO.
> 
> Education
> 
> Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?*
> Please note: To be eligible to claim Australian Study requirement points you must satisfy certain criterion including having *completed a registered course in Australia of at least 2 academic years duration*. For more information on eligibility please refer to the help text.


No - if you have not studied in AUS - see the bold line.
This is quite common mistake people do in EOI and this results in overclaiming of points.


----------



## aspire

hI,

I am a new member here and have a query.
I have applied for EOI and got an invite and need to apply for visa by May 20.
I am having one doubt

1:- I have got an admission in masters from some different country and I really wish to study the same but at the same time I do not want to miss the Australian PR.
I am in a fix,
I shall be thankful if anyone can guide me on below

1:-If I apply for visa and get it ,move to a third country for masters,
visit Australia for short duration ( during 6 months time which one gets to visit Australia)
then return for study. Then after completion of 2 years masters I move to australia ..
In this way I will be in OZ for 3 years out of 5 years ..

Plz suggest if by above I will be able to save my PR,Its an asset and I dont wanna losse it


----------



## AnneChristina

aspire said:


> hI,
> 
> I am a new member here and have a query.
> I have applied for EOI and got an invite and need to apply for visa by May 20.
> I am having one doubt
> 
> 1:- I have got an admission in masters from some different country and I really wish to study the same but at the same time I do not want to miss the Australian PR.
> I am in a fix,
> I shall be thankful if anyone can guide me on below
> 
> 1:-If I apply for visa and get it ,move to a third country for masters,
> visit Australia for short duration ( during 6 months time which one gets to visit Australia)
> then return for study. Then after completion of 2 years masters I move to australia ..
> In this way I will be in OZ for 3 years out of 5 years ..
> 
> Plz suggest if by above I will be able to save my PR,Its an asset and I dont wanna losse it


Yes, the above option would work. You just need to 
1. make your initial entry within the time specified (which could be a short visit), and 
2. stay in Australia for 2 years out of the initial 5 in order to apply for the resident return visa


----------



## aspire

AnneChristina said:


> Yes, the above option would work. You just need to
> 1. make your initial entry within the time specified (which could be a short visit), and
> 2. stay in Australia for 2 years out of the initial 5 in order to apply for the resident return visa


Dear Anne

Many thanks for relieving me 
I have another query..
i have very small time between stage of assigning case officer and joining the new college.. 
If in case I need to move to studies , can I get my medicals done from the third country rather than my native ..?

or can i get my medicals done before the case officer is assigned


----------



## AnneChristina

aspire said:


> Dear Anne
> 
> Many thanks for relieving me
> I have another query..
> i have very small time between stage of assigning case officer and joining the new college..
> If in case I need to move to studies , can I get my medicals done from the third country rather than my native ..?
> 
> or can i get my medicals done before the case officer is assigned


Either way would be fine.

You can get your medicals done immediately, but just be aware that you will have to make your initial entry within 1 year from the earliest date of medicals or police clearance certificates. For example, if you do your medicals next week We (10/04/2013) you will have to enter Australia before 10/04/2014.

You could also do your medicals in any other country. The online system will automatically link you to the clinics in your home country, but you could just find the clinics yourself and make an appointment.


----------



## aspire

AnneChristina said:


> Either way would be fine.
> 
> You can get your medicals done immediately, but just be aware that you will have to make your initial entry within 1 year from the earliest date of medicals or police clearance certificates. For example, if you do your medicals next week We (10/04/2013) you will have to enter Australia before 10/04/2014.
> 
> You could also do your medicals in any other country. The online system will automatically link you to the clinics in your home country, but you could just find the clinics yourself and make an appointment.


Thanks Anne,
In my country the police clearance certificate is given with 6 months validity only .
I have the PCC now and its valid till Sept 2013. 
So I feel I may need to get a new police clearance certificate after getting visa, If I visit australia next year ( during 6 months entry period)


----------



## superm

In India its 12 mnths validity - I too got my first entry date based on my pcc only.


----------



## RBang

*Lots of questions... need help!!*

I lodged my main application today with an Agent's help but noticed that he has put a date related to my experience incorrectly. Is there a way we can get this corrected? Please advise :fingerscrossed:


----------



## superm

there's a form for correction.. form 1022 i guess.


----------



## RBang

superm said:


> there's a form for correction.. form 1022 i guess.


Thanks, superm.

To be specific, he has put the end date of my current job as the date on which I got the ACS approval. Hope this can be corrected to the date I lodged the main application.


----------



## tejukondal

Hi All,


Is there anyone who submitted visa application after 1st Apr and yet to receive the acknowledgement letter... Mine is yet to arrive.. Little worried..

Cheers
Kondal


----------



## AnneChristina

aspire said:


> Thanks Anne,
> In my country the police clearance certificate is given with 6 months validity only .
> I have the PCC now and its valid till Sept 2013.
> So I feel I may need to get a new police clearance certificate after getting visa, If I visit australia next year ( during 6 months entry period)


Just to clarify; there isn't a 6-months entry period. The entry period will be 1 year from the date of your PCCs or meds, whichever occurred first. So usually, if you got your clearance in March 2013, you will have to make the initial entry by Mar 2014. However, I am not quite sure how COs handle shorter validity periods. I think they still allow 1 year for the entry, but I am not 100% sure. Maybe someone else can pitch in?!?

Also, you won't have to bring your PCC to Australia for the initial entry.


----------



## bjtamuli

Did anyone apply for State Sponsorship to South Australia recently? If you've received an invite, how long did it take?

Bhaskar

ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013


----------



## sabithasivaguru

neetikavikas said:


> hi sabitha,
> 
> for you i can say that you have planned the things on right time, july is gonna come soon and the new lists too. and in my opinion the new occupation list will be having our occupation for sure.
> 
> By the time you will get your assessment and ielts done , new lists will be there on board and obviously much more options.
> 
> one suggestion: try to score minimum 7 bands in ielts in each module.
> will keep on sharing my progress.
> 
> best of luck!
> 
> 
> regards,
> neetika.


Hi Neetika,

Thanks, But im really worried whether i will get a job in our occupation 149914. What is the scope of getting job in australia. Do u have any idea and what is the possibility of our occupation 149914 added in the new list. Hope u have more clear views on this topic. Can u plz share.....


Regards
Sabitha


----------



## romilgupta01

*ACS Submitted*

Yesterday, i have submitted my ACS and i just checked my status...its with assessor.

First of all, I would like to Thanks all my Expat friends for their Guidance and support..Without you guys i wont be able to make it as i have not hired any consultant. 

Now i am planning to prepare for Ielts...will try to get 7 band... :fingerscrossed:


Any suggestions will be warmed welcome.


----------



## romilgupta01

Also Guys please let me know.

Do we need to courier the attested document to ACS as there was no where mentioned on ACS site. I submitted my ACS yesterday


----------



## dharmesh

romilgupta01 said:


> Also Guys please let me know.
> 
> Do we need to courier the attested document to ACS as there was no where mentioned on ACS site. I submitted my ACS yesterday


No, just upload the documents on the ACS application that's it.


----------



## hari3395

Hi seniors,
I am new member of Expat, 
I have got invite for 189 but worried about ielts for dependant. How much should my dependant need to get on ielts. She is working as a full time employee for more than 2 years. I heard that, if dependant are working for more than 2 years as a full time employee they does not need submit english requirement. Is it true. Please help me for this


----------



## dsns

*Documents for visa lodge*

Hi,
I applied for Sill assessment - ACS on 4th Feb and got positive assessment result on 4th April.
I have submitted the EOI on 6th April.

Just want to know what are all the documents required during Visa lodge.

I have 9+ years of experience.

Thanks.


----------



## Shixmo

hari3395 said:


> Hi seniors,
> I am new member of Expat,
> I have got invite for 189 but worried about ielts for dependant. How much should my dependant need to get on ielts. She is working as a full time employee for more than 2 years. I heard that, if dependant are working for more than 2 years as a full time employee they does not need submit english requirement. Is it true. Please help me for this


Dependant is to supply prove of English requirement either by IELTS or if their education form of instruction was in English and can provide proof. So she needs IELTS OR the latter. Any other expat in the forum can comment. Also check meeting IELTS requirements for dependants in the link
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/175/eligibility-english-family.htm


----------



## Shixmo

dsns said:


> Hi,
> I applied for Sill assessment - ACS on 4th Feb and got positive assessment result on 4th April.
> I have submitted the EOI on 6th April.
> 
> Just want to know what are all the documents required during Visa lodge.
> 
> I have 9+ years of experience.
> 
> Thanks.


Once invited, you must provide evidence of work experience for 9 years in form of reference letters (perhaps re-use the ACS ones) , certified payslips or bank statements assessment (not sure about certifying bank statements maybe should be coloured--other expats can verify) , claimed education points evidence, IELTS , PCC for all the places you have lived, medicals, passport valid for more than 6months plus applies for everyone in your application and also education and work evidence like yours if you have claimed spousal points.
If you go to this link and read up plus check the documents checklist, it should offer a good guide. http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/visas/subclass-189/
Also search in the forum and you will find all this has been discussed.


----------



## kemee

Thanks you everyone for your help and suggestion, Finally Yesterday I have received my Grant Letter.

Date Of Lodge : 15-Dec-2012
CO : 15-Feb-2013, Brisbane team 34 : Initial : AM
Grant : 8th April,

I have some query, currently I am in Australian on 457 visa, while lodging I was in India.

I found somewhere, that to activate this visa we need to exit and entry from Australia. Any opinion?


----------



## dsns

Hi,
Do i need to submit all the month's payslips?

One more thing my first company is not a big MNC and as our salary didn't come under tax bracket, we didn't had IT returns and they used to give salary in for of post dated cheques.

I do have last three month's payslips of the first company, since i worked there around six years back.

Any suggestions on this.

Thanks.


----------



## dharmesh

dsns said:


> Hi,
> Do i need to submit all the month's payslips?
> 
> One more thing my first company is not a big MNC and as our salary didn't come under tax bracket, we didn't had IT returns and they used to give salary in for of post dated cheques.
> 
> I do have last three month's payslips of the first company, since i worked there around six years back.
> 
> Any suggestions on this.
> 
> Thanks.


I dont think so you need to submit all payslips. But do submit as much as you can. Will help to process your application faster.


----------



## superm

dsns said:


> Hi,
> Do i need to submit all the month's payslips?
> 
> One more thing my first company is not a big MNC and as our salary didn't come under tax bracket, we didn't had IT returns and they used to give salary in for of post dated cheques.
> 
> I do have last three month's payslips of the first company, since i worked there around six years back.
> 
> Any suggestions on this.
> 
> Thanks.


Submit 3 payslips per year.. that should do!


----------



## dharmesh

superm said:


> Submit 3 payslips per year.. that should do!


If one don't have all payslips, then statements with salary credit highlighted will do?


----------



## superm

That should do.. but then its on CO - he may ask for salary slips too. yeah - but if you are providing atleast some salary slips from each employer then it should be okay!


----------



## karenSt

Does DIAC again validate the work experience & reference letters that we submit during ACS? Is there any chance they may contact the person who gave reference even if ACS is approved positive
(I thought having IELTS and ACS cleared is ground enough to be rest assured that you will be granted a visa once invited, no major show stoppers anymore)


----------



## joluwarrior

karenSt said:


> Does DIAC again validate the work experience & reference letters that we submit during ACS? Is there any chance they may contact the person who gave reference even if ACS is approved positive
> (I thought having IELTS and ACS cleared is ground enough to be rest assured that you will be granted a visa once invited, no major show stoppers anymore)


In fact, DIAC only conducts verification externally, be it employment or character. ACS hardly does any external checks.

I remember a member telling me here that during visa processing, representatives from Australian High Commission in New Delhi had called his employer and also visited personally.


----------



## Khan_Oz

Hi All..

According to you guys what are the chances of getting invited in next round i.e. on 22nd april round with 60 points for software engineer occupation keeping current scenarios and occupation ceiling (1272 left after 18 feb 2013 round, after 18th feb 3 rounds of invite has been has done)in mind ..?? 

Thanks,
Khan


----------



## dsns

superm said:


> Submit 3 payslips per year.. that should do!


What other docs are required apart from payslips?

Appraisal letters,Offer letters, Relieving letters?

Thanks,
SNS.


----------



## Tans

kemee said:


> Thanks you everyone for your help and suggestion, Finally Yesterday I have received my Grant Letter.
> 
> Date Of Lodge : 15-Dec-2012
> CO : 15-Feb-2013, Brisbane team 34 : Initial : AM
> Grant : 8th April,
> 
> I have some query, currently I am in Australian on 457 visa, while lodging I was in India.
> 
> I found somewhere, that to activate this visa we need to exit and entry from Australia. Any opinion?


Why it took 2 months time for you to get grant after the CO is allocated? 

Did you miss submitting any docs to him? 

Reg your question, after July 2012, you don't need to go out and come back to Oz after ur grant.. It will be effective from the date you receive grant letter...

If u still want go to any of the visa offices and pay 70 dollars to get a visa label stamped on ur passport!


----------



## Rabbu

dsns said:


> Hi,
> Do i need to submit all the month's payslips?
> 
> One more thing my first company is not a big MNC and as our salary didn't come under tax bracket, we didn't had IT returns and they used to give salary in for of post dated cheques.
> 
> I do have last three month's payslips of the first company, since i worked there around six years back.
> 
> Any suggestions on this.
> 
> Thanks.


It does not matter if your company does not pay tax. Provide a month's payslip for each year you worked there. I think it will be sufficient.


----------



## huythanhv2

Did anyone apply for 2613 *before* the round of *1-April* and *DID NOT* get invited?


----------



## Rabbu

AnneChristina said:


> Just to clarify; there isn't a 6-months entry period. The entry period will be 1 year from the date of your PCCs or meds, whichever occurred first. So usually, if you got your clearance in March 2013, you will have to make the initial entry by Mar 2014. However, I am not quite sure how COs handle shorter validity periods. I think they still allow 1 year for the entry, but I am not 100% sure. Maybe someone else can pitch in?!?
> 
> Also, you won't have to bring your PCC to Australia for the initial entry.


Hi AnneChristina,
One of my brothers is overstaying in Australia and should I mention it in form 80? will it affect the processing of my visa?


----------



## superm

Rabbu said:


> Hi AnneChristina,
> One of my brothers is overstaying in Australia and should I mention it in form 80? will it affect the processing of my visa?


Is there such a question asking this?


----------



## Rabbu

One of my brothers is an overstaying in Australia. Meanwhile, I have applied for permanent residency and the CO has asked me for completed Form 80. Should I include information about him in Form 80? I am clueless about his address in Australia. What should I mention in the form? Please respond with advice in this regard.


----------



## Rabbu

One of my brothers is an overstaying in Australia. Meanwhile, I have applied for permanent residency and the CO has asked me for completed Form 80. Should I include information about him in Form 80? Does his overstay affect my visa processing? Please respond with advice in this regard.


----------



## hitesh

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi All..
> 
> According to you guys what are the chances of getting invited in next round i.e. on 22nd april round with 60 points for software engineer occupation keeping current scenarios and occupation ceiling (1272 left after 18 feb 2013 round, after 18th feb 3 rounds of invite has been has done)in mind ..??
> 
> Thanks,
> Khan


My IELTS result is due on 19th April. And if I submit my EOI same day, what are the chances of getting invited in next round i.e. on 22nd april round ? Will I be considered for the 22nd April invitation round?


----------



## superm

hitesh said:


> My IELTS result is due on 19th April. And if I submit my EOI same day, what are the chances of getting invited in next round i.e. on 22nd april round ? Will I be considered for the 22nd April invitation round?


You would considered for the round even if you apply a minute before invite.. 
main thing is how many points you have. if points clashes then effective date of submission of eoi comes into play!
I'd suggest have you eoi in saved form - submit as soon as you have result - you might need TRF number though for submitting it!


----------



## k.emper

Dude you would need your TRF number for claiming points for the IETLS score. 
You wouldn't know your TRF number until you get your IELTS scoresheet by post. 




hitesh said:


> My IELTS result is due on 19th April. And if I submit my EOI same day, what are the chances of getting invited in next round i.e. on 22nd april round ? Will I be considered for the 22nd April invitation round?


----------



## hitesh

superm said:


> You would considered for the round even if you apply a minute before invite..
> main thing is how many points you have. if points clashes then effective date of submission of eoi comes into play!
> I'd suggest have you eoi in saved form - submit as soon as you have result - you might need TRF number though for submitting it!


Yes, I need TRF number for submitting it. I have already started on my EOI application and saved it after filling some details. Currently, I am able to get 60 points without IELTS. Is it advisable to submit, if I don't get 7 in each? I have applied under ANSZCO code group 2613.


----------



## hitesh

Guys, please advice...


----------



## joluwarrior

hitesh said:


> Yes, I need TRF number for submitting it. I have already started on my EOI application and saved it after filling some details. Currently, I am able to get 60 points without IELTS. Is it advisable to submit, if I don't get 7 in each? I have applied under ANSZCO code group 2613.


It's not mandatory that you have to fetch points from IELTS in EOI.
But it is mandatory, that you have min. of 6 band in each section of IELTS result, that you are providing in EOI.

So if you have met the min. 6 requirement, you can go ahead with your EOI, as you have collected 60 points already.


----------



## robanne12003

irishshoegal said:


> Oh my I hope to be part of the EOI group soon, my VETASSESS case officer was 'unavailable' last week & I am dying to get my results back SOON. Did someone mention 14400 have applied already? Daunting or what?


Hi there,

Looking for a little advice. Did you go through a migration agent for the Vet assess / visa application. I am considering doing it my self but have been warned. Also how long does the vet assess result last ie do you have to apply for the EOI straight away? and then the visa?

Thanks a millions

Regards

Robyn 

Galway


----------



## huythanhv2

hitesh said:


> Guys, please advice...


Haha since you are competing with me, I would say wait =P

All joking aside, there is no harm submit your EoI now then update your EoI when you got IELTS result.


----------



## ManpBanglre

Hi Expats,

Need your suggestion.

I got my ACS letter yesterday. Had got all the documents ready for NSW SS.
Read today on their site that they have closed applications for year 2012-13.Will be open now in July 2013.
Can i still submit my EOI??

Also, by the time i can try for IElTS again(though i have give 4 times but always short of 0.5) and later update EOI.
Please suggest.

Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## superm

joluwarrior said:


> It's not mandatory that you have to fetch points from IELTS in EOI.
> But it is mandatory, that you have min. of 6 band in each section of IELTS result, that you are providing in EOI.
> 
> So if you have met the min. 6 requirement, you can go ahead with your EOI, as you have collected 60 points already.


Warrior has spoken


----------



## matt83

ManpBanglre said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Need your suggestion.
> 
> I got my ACS letter yesterday. Had got all the documents ready for NSW SS.
> Read today on their site that they have closed applications for year 2012-13.Will be open now in July 2013.
> Can i still submit my EOI??
> 
> Also, by the time i can try for IElTS again(though i have give 4 times but always short of 0.5) and later update EOI.
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks,
> Manpreet



Where did you read that?


----------



## applyoz

matt83 said:


> Where did you read that?


Here you go. 

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## applyoz

ManpBanglre said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Need your suggestion.
> 
> I got my ACS letter yesterday. Had got all the documents ready for NSW SS.
> Read today on their site that they have closed applications for year 2012-13.Will be open now in July 2013.
> Can i still submit my EOI??
> 
> Also, by the time i can try for IElTS again(though i have give 4 times but always short of 0.5) and later update EOI.
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks,
> Manpreet


You can still submit your EOI, but they won't be considered as you won't have any SS. Probably, wait until July 2013. 

Also, I would suggest to wait until you get your desired IELTS score before lodging your EOI. 

Regards,


----------



## VenuKumar

superm said:


> You would considered for the round even if you apply a minute before invite..
> main thing is how many points you have. if points clashes then effective date of submission of eoi comes into play!
> I'd suggest have you eoi in saved form - submit as soon as you have result - you might need TRF number though for submitting it!



Hi, 
Some people have got invite in April 1st round by applying a day before. I have 60 points and i have applied for 261312 on 2nd April (got my acs on that day), Do you think i'll get an invite in April 22nd round?

Thanks,
Venu


----------



## superm

VenuKumar said:


> Hi,
> Some people have got invite in April 1st round by applying a day before. I have 60 points and i have applied for 261312 on 2nd April (got my acs on that day), Do you think i'll get an invite in April 22nd round?
> 
> Thanks,
> Venu


If the person who got invited had 60 points also then yes, as per trend you should be.

Let me explain a bit for benefit of new applicants: 

In any round after you submit if you have good rank in terms of:
- Points you have.
- if point clashes then effective date of submission.
then you will be invited.

*Now, what does good rank means?*
DIAC decides the number of invites to be sent out prior to each round.
And these invites are sent out Automatically through system. 
For example - Lets say count decided is 2000; then you need to have a rank under 2000 to get invited.

So for example, if there are people in respective points as such:
Points - Count
75 - 150
70 - 250
65 - 1200
60 - 1000

Now anybody who has 65 or above points would be invited because worst rank a person with 65 point can have is 1200+250+150 = 1600 in this example. Which is under 2000. So all people will be invited with 65 points an above.
When it comes to last group of people with 60 points =1000 people:
Invites left are 400 (2000-1600)
Then among those - 400 people who have *earliest effective date of submission* would be invited. Rest 600 would be added to the Queue of next round.

Hope that clear some clouds:

Now - to be invited or not, it depends on:
1. *Count of invites* that DIAC decides to send out in a particular round.
2. Your points and effective date of submission wrt to other applicants point and effective date of submission.

*Assumption taken:* Your ANZSCO still has not reached its limit (ceiling).

So we can just say based on the trend that's going on - because knowing for sure is not easy unless we know how many people submitted with how many points.

*Effective date of submission of EOI* = Date when you updated your EOI after submission which changed points. If you did not do any such change then 'your EOI submission date'.

phew -- did not plan to write so much  - Hope I did not miss anything!


----------



## VenuKumar

superm said:


> If the person who got invited had 60 points also then yes, as per trend you should be.
> 
> Let me explain a bit for benefit of new applicants:
> 
> In any round after you submit if you have good rank in terms of:
> - Points you have.
> - if point clashes then effective date of submission.
> then you will be invited.
> 
> *Now, what does good rank means?*
> DIAC decides the number of invites to be sent out prior to each round.
> And these invites are sent out Automatically through system.
> For example - Lets say count decided is 2000; then you need to have a rank under 2000 to get invited.
> 
> So for example, if there are people in respective points as such:
> Points - Count
> 75 - 150
> 70 - 250
> 65 - 1200
> 60 - 1000
> 
> Now anybody who has 65 or above points would be invited because worst rank a person with 65 point can have is 1200+250+150 = 1600 in this example. Which is under 2000. So all people will be invited with 65 points an above.
> When it comes to last group of people with 60 points =1000 people:
> Invites left are 400 (2000-1600)
> Then among those - 400 people who have *earliest effective date of submission* would be invited. Rest 600 would be added to the Queue of next round.
> 
> Hope that clear some clouds:
> 
> Now - to be invited or not, it depends on:
> 1. *Count of invites* that DIAC decides to send out in a particular round.
> 2. Your points and effective date of submission wrt to other applicants point and effective date of submission.
> 
> *Assumption taken:* Your ANZSCO still has not reached its limit (ceiling).
> 
> So we can just say based on the trend that's going on - because knowing for sure is not easy unless we know how many people submitted with how many points.
> 
> *Effective date of submission of EOI* = Date when you updated your EOI after submission which changed points. If you did not do any such change then 'your EOI submission date'.
> 
> phew -- did not plan to write so much  - Hope I did not miss anything!


Thanks a lot man!! 
It cannot get any more detailed than that


----------



## schintakindi

*April 22nd round Invitations*

Hi All/ Superm,

I am glad that there is so many helping guys around the EoI. My details.

1. ACS cleared july 2012
2. IELTS - 6 
3. EoI points score - 60
4. EoI 'submit' date - april 8th 2012
5. Occupation : software engineer with 9+ years  what else do we get to hear 

Some questions here:
1. I am in confusion to include depends in my visa application.
Reason: Not sure when I would get a job, so air fare and living cost , mental agony with family in new country. So, planning to go there first get job and then apply for dependents.
Can you you guys share some insights if this sound good?
2. A related question is if myself and dependents get the VISA together is it necessary for all of us to travel at one time? or can they come few months later (by the time i get a job)? 
3. What is the period between visa stamping to first entry?
4. My two kids do not have passports so for the VISA online application is it important that I submit these two kids passports or I can add the details once I get the passports.

Thanks a ton ! 
Sandeep


----------



## superm

schintakindi said:


> Hi All/ Superm,
> 
> I am glad that there is so many helping guys around the EoI. My details.
> 
> 1. ACS cleared july 2012
> 2. IELTS - 6
> 3. EoI points score - 60
> 4. EoI 'submit' date - april 8th 2012
> 5. Occupation : software engineer with 9+ years  what else do we get to hear
> 
> Some questions here:
> 1. I am in confusion to include depends in my visa application.
> Reason: Not sure when I would get a job, so air fare and living cost , mental agony with family in new country. So, planning to go there first get job and then apply for dependents.
> *Who are these dependents - strongly suggested to include now- later it become difficult.*
> Can you you guys share some insights if this sound good?
> 2. A related question is if myself and dependents get the VISA together is it necessary for all of us to travel at one time? or can they come few months later (by the time i get a job)?
> *you have almost a year after your grant to enter OZ to validate your PR. every applicant must do it; but can do it any time - does not have to be together. *
> 3. What is the period between visa stamping to first entry?
> * Did not get your question entirely but visa stamping is not required now.. its online now!*
> 4. My two kids do not have passports so for the VISA online application is it important that I submit these two kids passports or I can add the details once I get the passports.
> *Get passport for them asap. you would need to enter these details while lodging visa!*
> 
> Thanks a ton !
> Sandeep


Ans in bold..


----------



## Tans

Hi all..

I got an email from skill select that there are changed to spouse points system.

I had submitted my EOI with 65 points on 04/04/2013..

Today when I checked my EOI, the points automatically changed to 60.. When I did some research, then they are asking for SPouse IELTS now itself in EOI.. Luckily my wife had taken long back and resubmitted my EOI today with effective date As today.. 

Is there any one who did the samething? I think it's not fair to do this now..

Now I'm scared Bec, I submitted for BA.. Next time they shouldn't say that BA is not on the list  and my entire effort till this date would be in vain...

Thanks,
Tans


----------



## superm

Tans said:


> Hi all..
> 
> I got an email from skill select that there are changed to spouse points system.
> 
> I had submitted my EOI with 65 points on 04/04/2013..
> 
> Today when I checked my EOI, the points automatically changed to 60.. When I did some research, then they are asking for SPouse IELTS now itself in EOI.. Luckily my wife had taken long back and resubmitted my EOI today with effective date As today..
> 
> Is there any one who did the samething? I think it's not fair to do this now..
> 
> Now I'm scared Bec, I submitted for BA.. Next time they shouldn't say that BA is not on the list  and my entire effort till this date would be in vain...
> 
> Thanks,
> Tans


Hi Tans - good that you already had refernce number.
Are they also asking reference number of ACS for wifey?


----------



## MrPerfect

Hello all,
I have filed EOI with 65 points on 11th ,and expecting invite on 22nd,and if i am invited and lodged application and paid fee, 

1.Then when can I do MEDS, immediately or is there any specific time.

2.Can I apply PCC now, need to apply for 2 countries so it might take time.when can I submit PCC. Should upload or send hard copy?

3.After invitation and lodging visa and paying fee,do i have to post all the documents or what is the process,
Can someone please explain....

Thank u all for supporting till now.


----------



## superm

MrPerfect said:


> Hello all,
> I have filed EOI with 65 points on 11th ,and expecting invite on 22nd,and if i am invited and lodged application and paid fee,
> 
> 1.Then when can I do MEDS, immediately or is there any specific time.
> *immediately.. and better do it asap after lodging the visa*
> 2.Can I apply PCC now, need to apply for 2 countries so it might take time.when can I submit PCC. Should upload or send hard copy?
> *you need to upload pcc along with other document once you have paid the visa fees.. its better to time applying of pcc so that you receive it before CO is allocated. 190 takes 3-5 weeks for CO, 189 takes 6-8 weeks. plan accordingly*
> 3.After invitation and lodging visa and paying fee,do i have to post all the documents or what is the process,
> Can someone please explain....
> *yes after clicking on apply visa - fill up the info as asked - pay the fees -- then using the login details provided, open the eVisa page and upload required documents.
> Doc need to color scanner of either original documents or certifies (notarized) photocopy*
> 
> Thank u all for supporting till now.


Ans in Bold


----------



## MrPerfect

superm said:


> Ans in Bold


Thank you superm...your answers are really super...
This answer helps me very much.


----------



## superm

MrPerfect said:


> Thank you superm...your answers are really super...
> This answer helps me very much.


Your welcome mate!


----------



## Tans

superm said:


> Hi Tans - good that you already had refernce number.
> Are they also asking reference number of ACS for wifey?



Yes that's correct.. Just for 5 points they are Askin ACS and IELTS 

They should atleast give 10 points .. Lol


----------



## superm

Tans said:


> Yes that's correct.. Just for 5 points they are Askin ACS and IELTS
> 
> They should atleast give 10 points .. Lol


haha.. right!


----------



## bjtamuli

superm said:


> haha.. right!


Superm,

Is this a new rule for Skill Select EOI?

ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013


----------



## dharmesh

Hi, 
I have sent my documents for VISA application lodging to my agent and also took appointment for PCC. Now from where do I need to get my and wife's MEDS done?


----------



## superm

dharmesh said:


> Hi,
> I have sent my documents for VISA application lodging to my agent and also took appointment for PCC. Now from where do I need to get my and wife's MEDS done?


Do you have eVisa page logins?
If not then your agent might be doing that for you!

There are links 'organize medical exam...' under each applicant's name on eVisa page where you upload documents. You need to fill up a questionare and then call up a clinic mentioned in the list of DIAC to have the meds done!


----------



## DazlerD

*Aus eoi*

Hi

This is my first post on this site and was hoping someone could help me.

I applied for a skills assesment from the ACS for an Analysis Programmer a few months ago. On the 3rd April they approved my assesment and I submitted my EOI 
for Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)	visa on the 4th April.

Other details on the submitted EOI are:

The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 55 points

When will the next batch of invites take place please?

Thanks


----------



## DazlerD

DazlerD said:


> Hi
> 
> This is my first post on this site and was hoping someone could help me.
> 
> I applied for a skills assesment from the ACS for an Analysis Programmer a few months ago. On the 3rd April they approved my assesment and I submitted my EOI
> for Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)	visa on the 4th April.
> 
> Other details on the submitted EOI are:
> 
> The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 55 points
> 
> When will the next batch of invites take place please?
> 
> Thanks



Ive just noticed Ive only got 55 points. This is due to 0 points on the english test. Do I need to take a test even though ENglish is my first language and Ive lived in England all my life?

e.g ielts.org//test_centre_search/results.aspx?TestCentreID=d94c79d0-3969-44f7-a72d-e79bb3f4c6be"

Cheers


----------



## jimboo

*What happens to my Partner?*

May I ask what should I do to add my partner to my immigration file when EOI is sent as single? I have not yet married. Should I marry before lodging or could I list her as a partner in EOI?
Is it possible to bring her after I get my VISA?

Thanks in advance


----------



## kmann

DazlerD said:


> Ive just noticed Ive only got 55 points. This is due to 0 points on the english test. Do I need to take a test even though ENglish is my first language and Ive lived in England all my life?
> 
> e.g ielts.org//test_centre_search/results.aspx?TestCentreID=d94c79d0-3969-44f7-a72d-e79bb3f4c6be"
> 
> Cheers


Yes, you do have to take IELTS exam and score minimum of 6 band in each section of exam.
Since your total score is 55, you need to have atleast 7 in each section of IELTS to attain 10 points.you get 0 points for band score of 6.

Or apply for state nomination.From that you can get 5 points. Still you have to give IELTS in that case too.

hope this helps,

Cheers


----------



## dharmesh

superm said:


> Do you have eVisa page logins?
> If not then your agent might be doing that for you!
> 
> There are links 'organize medical exam...' under each applicant's name on eVisa page where you upload documents. You need to fill up a questionare and then call up a clinic mentioned in the list of DIAC to have the meds done!


Ahhh thanks for the info. Yes agent will do the application for me. I will follow up with the agent guys for the MEDS.

Thanks again.


----------



## superm

jimboo said:


> May I ask what should I do to add my partner to my immigration file when EOI is sent as single? I have not yet married. Should I marry before lodging or could I list her as a partner in EOI?
> Is it possible to bring her after I get my VISA?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Here's something you should take a look at:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf
You will get some understanding on points and specific to English its there on page 20.


----------



## pm5

Tans said:


> Hi all..
> 
> I got an email from skill select that there are changed to spouse points system.
> 
> I had submitted my EOI with 65 points on 04/04/2013..
> 
> Today when I checked my EOI, the points automatically changed to 60.. When I did some research, then they are asking for SPouse IELTS now itself in EOI.. Luckily my wife had taken long back and resubmitted my EOI today with effective date As today..
> 
> Is there any one who did the samething? I think it's not fair to do this now..
> 
> Now I'm scared Bec, I submitted for BA.. Next time they shouldn't say that BA is not on the list  and my entire effort till this date would be in vain...
> 
> Thanks,
> Tans


Tans - This happened to me as well. They reduced my 5 points. I had included my husband in the application but now they need IELTS and he hasn't taken it. So the money we spent on his ACS assessment is wasted


----------



## DazlerD

kmann said:


> Yes, you do have to take IELTS exam and score minimum of 6 band in each section of exam.
> Since your total score is 55, you need to have atleast 7 in each section of IELTS to attain 10 points.you get 0 points for band score of 6.
> 
> Or apply for state nomination.From that you can get 5 points. Still you have to give IELTS in that case too.
> 
> hope this helps,
> 
> Cheers


Thanks KMann

On the skill select website it says

"International English Language Test System (IELTS test)
There are two IELTS tests—an academic test and a general training test. You need to take only the general test unless otherwise advised by your skills assessing authority."

Which do I need to take please? Im guessing the Academic test, the ACS havent said which I need.

Also when I go on the IELTS website and select UK, Bath, and go to the Bath website the opening paragraph is:

"The International English Language Testing System (IELTS) is a test of English for people who do not speak English as their first language but intend to study or train in English."

This confuses me as English is my first (and only) langauge !

Thanks for your assistance.

Darren


----------



## Tans

pm5 said:


> Tans - This happened to me as well. They reduced my 5 points. I had included my husband in the application but now they need IELTS and he hasn't taken it. So the money we spent on his ACS assessment is wasted


Ask him to take now. Luckily, I had my wife's ACS and IELTS result in hand. My only worry was the effective date changed to this one. They should have some mechanism in place that if you update with in couple of days, then the effective date shouldn't change. Any how, we can't do much on these things from our end.


----------



## applyoz

DazlerD said:


> Thanks KMann
> 
> On the skill select website it says
> 
> "International English Language Test System (IELTS test)
> There are two IELTS tests—an academic test and a general training test. You need to take only the general test unless otherwise advised by your skills assessing authority."
> 
> Which do I need to take please? Im guessing the Academic test, the ACS havent said which I need.
> 
> Also when I go on the IELTS website and select UK, Bath, and go to the Bath website the opening paragraph is:
> 
> "The International English Language Testing System (IELTS) is a test of English for people who do not speak English as their first language but intend to study or train in English."
> 
> This confuses me as English is my first (and only) langauge !
> 
> Thanks for your assistance.
> 
> Darren


Darren,

Assuming that you are a British citizen, you need not take IELTS. 

However if you want extra points, you can take General IELTS. The higher band you score, the points increase.

IELTS 6 or below - 0 points
IELTS 7 - 10 points
IELTS 8 - 20 point


Regards


----------



## DazlerD

applyoz said:


> Darren,
> 
> Assuming that you are a British citizen, you need not take IELTS.
> 
> However if you want extra points, you can take General IELTS. The higher band you score, the points increase.
> 
> IELTS 6 or below - 0 points
> IELTS 7 - 10 points
> IELTS 8 - 20 point
> 
> 
> Regards


Hi applyoz

So I would not need to do the test if I had more points. E.g. I was a bit younger, or if my wife had enough points. But as Im on 55 points I can take the test to get the extra 5 I need.

I'll book into Bath for the IELTS test.

Thank you.

Darren


----------



## MrPerfect

superm said:


> Your welcome mate!


Hi Superm,

If we upload all the documents,then
When do i have to post all the documents to Australia?
Do they require hard copies at any time or not.

Thank you...


----------



## superm

MrPerfect said:


> Hi Superm,
> 
> If we upload all the documents,then
> When do i have to post all the documents to Australia?
> Do they require hard copies at any time or not.
> 
> Thank you...


No hard copies.. no!
Just need to upload them.


----------



## superm

MrPerfect said:


> Thank you superm...your answers are really super...
> This answer helps me very much.


Your welcome buddy!


----------



## applyoz

DazlerD said:


> Hi applyoz
> 
> So I would not need to do the test if I had more points. E.g. I was a bit younger, or if my wife had enough points. But as Im on 55 points I can take the test to get the extra 5 I need.
> 
> I'll book into Bath for the IELTS test.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Darren


Darren,

As you are on 55 points, taking IELTS and scoring 7 on all modules will fetch you 10 points thereby taking your points score to 65. If you score 8 on all bands, you will get 75. 

Go ahead and apply for IELTS. Hope you apply for EOI as early as possible with the sores. All the best.

Regards,


----------



## Mroks

DazlerD said:


> Ive just noticed Ive only got 55 points. This is due to 0 points on the english test. Do I need to take a test even though ENglish is my first language and Ive lived in England all my life?
> 
> e.g ielts.org//test_centre_search/results.aspx?TestCentreID=d94c79d0-3969-44f7-a72d-e79bb3f4c6be"
> 
> Cheers


There is no need to take test for members from countries where language of communication is English. Since u are stuck up at 55 u have to give IELTS exam (General Training, I hope so).

7 in each module will give u 10 points
7 in each module will give u 20 points

Another option is to apply for state sponsorship which will give you 5 points.


----------



## superm

madhukar.rokade said:


> There is no need to take test for members from countries where language of communication is English. Since u are stuck up at 55 u have to give IELTS exam (General Training, I hope so).
> 
> 7 in each module will give u 10 points
> 7 in each module will give u 20 points
> 
> Another option is to apply for state sponsorship which will give you 5 points.


Seems a typo -- min 8 in each will give 20


----------



## karenSt

hey guys...does doing minor updates to EOI form like correction in name change the visa date of effect?


----------



## Mroks

superm said:


> Seems a typo -- min 8 in each will give 20


Thanks for pointing the mistake. Any option to edit the post.


----------



## superm

madhukar.rokade said:


> Thanks for pointing the mistake. Any option to edit the post.


Not after 15-20 min - you can not edit it!


----------



## superm

karenSt said:


> hey guys...does doing minor updates to EOI form like correction in name change the visa date of effect?


Nope- when you change EOI which affects points, only then effective date of submission will change!


----------



## karenSt

gr8..thx superm


superm said:


> Nope- when you change EOI which affects points, only then effective date of submission will change!


----------



## DazlerD

madhukar.rokade said:


> There is no need to take test for members from countries where language of communication is English. Since u are stuck up at 55 u have to give IELTS exam (General Training, I hope so).
> 
> 7 in each module will give u 10 points
> 7 in each module will give u 20 points
> 
> Another option is to apply for state sponsorship which will give you 5 points.


I was going to ask if the General test is the one I should be booking? I want to work in Australia so I don't think its Academic I want.

Thanks


----------



## Mroks

DazlerD said:


> I was going to ask if the General test is the one I should be booking? I want to work in Australia so I don't think its Academic I want.
> 
> Thanks


You have to give General Training IELTS as you are going to work in Australia and not going for higher education.

I apologize for my mistake in my previous post, correct info given below
8 band in each gives 20 points

Simultaneously you can give a thought for State Sponsorship (SS) , there is no harm in it. One of my friend applied for SS and got +ve response. Fortunately he also got 10 points from IELTS. Later he turned down the SS invitation as there will be obligation to stay in the concerned state for minimum 2 years.
Anyway final decision is yours, its better to keep alternatives ready, we don't know when it might come in use.

Good wishes for your IELTS.
You can refer book 'Barron's IELTS' which is good book for writing, the module in which many face problems and the toughest among all other modules.


----------



## Mroks

DazlerD said:


> I was going to ask if the General test is the one I should be booking? I want to work in Australia so I don't think its Academic I want.
> 
> Thanks


I have send u private message, kindly reply to it.


----------



## deep4expat

madhukar.rokade said:


> I have send u private message, kindly reply to it.


Academic is not necessary. you can go for General


----------



## nectar_s

I got VETASSESS Positive result but not complete.. assessed for Internal Auditor

Out of my 10 years of exp, the assessment was positive only for 2.8 years of employment (not current employment)- first job. for the balance 7.2 VETASSESSS replied this is not relevant. if this being the case, without considering the points advice, my points are 55. and i think i should i not claim points for Employment. and if i opt for SS, i can get 60, can i submit EOI

My second question is if i score IELTS band 8 , my score is 65, can i submit EOI on that ..

In all the above circumstances i should not consider points for employment is it correct pl advice me


----------



## karenSt

hi all...question about the police clearance certificate...
I noticed in the Form 80 we have to give full address of all places stayed in last 10 years...does the police department really verify all these addresses in detail? (like with proof or visiting personally) to grant a +ve PCC?
Since PCC is to do with character check, I assume the address proof or addresses listed are just for reference and are not verified in PCC process

someone already aware of experienced the process please clarify


----------



## bjtamuli

nectar_s said:


> I got VETASSESS Positive result but not complete.. assessed for Internal Auditor
> 
> Out of my 10 years of exp, the assessment was positive only for 2.8 years of employment (not current employment)- first job. for the balance 7.2 VETASSESSS replied this is not relevant. if this being the case, without considering the points advice, my points are 55. and i think i should i not claim points for Employment. and if i opt for SS, i can get 60, can i submit EOI
> 
> My second question is if i score IELTS band 8 , my score is 65, can i submit EOI on that ..
> 
> In all the above circumstances i should not consider points for employment is it correct pl advice me


Try this URL and count your points including State Sponsorship's 5 points. If it comes more than 60, I think you can file EOI and then SS. yes, if you get 8 band in all 4 modules, u will get 20 points in EOI. hope it helps.

https://www.acacia-au.com/skilled-migration-points-test.php


----------



## nectar_s

your information was helpful.

but it is not a problem if i dont claim points for employment right ?

Yes i do get 60 and with Band 8 i will get 65..


----------



## bjtamuli

nectar_s said:


> your information was helpful.
> 
> but it is not a problem if i dont claim points for employment right ?
> 
> Yes i do get 60 and with Band 8 i will get 65..


Check one more thing in your nominated state's skill list .. how many years of experience they prefer in your nominated skill/anzsco code. If that is less than 2.8 Years, you will be safe from State Sponsorship point of view too.


----------



## superm

nectar_s said:


> your information was helpful.
> 
> but it is not a problem if i dont claim points for employment right ?
> 
> Yes i do get 60 and with Band 8 i will get 65..


Yup - check your nominated code against 189 list and the SS list - if they don't have any condition on how minimum your experience must be then you are good.
In general there's no condition that states that 'you should have some experience.'


----------



## MrPerfect

Hello all,

I have applied for 4 of us(me, my wife and my 2 kids) 
After the GRANT of 189.
Do we all have to travel together first time when I am going
or can i go first and after I get job can my family join?

Actually without job for all of us to stay it might cost soo much,so i was worried weather I can go first search job, then book flight tickets for the family....once I get the job and rent a house.

OR do we all have to go together for the first time for initiation of PR.

Appreciate some suggestions..


----------



## superm

MrPerfect said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have applied for 4 of us(me, my wife and my 2 kids)
> After the GRANT of 189.
> Do we all have to travel together first time when I am going
> or can i go first and after I get job can my family join?
> 
> Actually without job for all of us to stay it might cost soo much,so i was worried weather I can go first search job, then book flight tickets for the family....once I get the job and rent a house.
> 
> OR do we all have to go together for the first time for initiation of PR.
> 
> Appreciate some suggestions..


Any one can go any time - but have to visit oz before the 'first date of entry' given in grant letter!
Unless there's any additional condition mentioned in the letter!


----------



## bjtamuli

superm said:


> Any one can go any time - but have to visit oz before the 'first date of entry' given in grant letter!
> Unless there's any additional condition mentioned in the letter!


Superm,
Just to clarify- if I get a grant and me and my wife are Primary/secondary applicants, should we both enter or I can go first and later when I get job, place to stay, I can bring my wife there? Or this needs to be before the last entry date?


----------



## DazlerD

deep4expat said:


> Academic is not necessary. you can go for General


I have booked to do the IELTS General test a week Saturday.

Thanks all.

Darren


----------



## MrPerfect

superm said:


> Any one can go any time - but have to visit oz before the 'first date of entry' given in grant letter!
> Unless there's any additional condition mentioned in the letter!


This is great, if I could get 2-3 months to go before and set things then can plan all things like job,house,schools etc it would be good time for family to join me.

Thank you Superm.


----------



## MrPerfect

superm said:


> Any one can go any time - but have to visit oz before the 'first date of entry' given in grant letter!
> Unless there's any additional condition mentioned in the letter!


Hi Superm,

If all of us visit oz before 'first date of entry' , stay there for 8 to 10 days and come back and 
get back to same job in INDIA and want to move permanently to Australia
after one year(of first entry) then is it allowed or will it cause any problem for PR and settlement later. 

Sorry to trouble you,but was planning ahead all the things....


----------



## superm

MrPerfect said:


> Hi Superm,
> 
> If all of us visit oz before 'first date of entry' , stay there for 8 to 10 days and come back and
> get back to same job in INDIA and want to move permanently to Australia
> after one year(of first entry) then is it allowed or will it cause any problem for PR and settlement later.
> 
> Sorry to trouble you,but was planning ahead all the things....


You can do that - no problem. Once your Visa is validated, its valid for 5 years total!
Just read out about condition to apply for further visa - RRV or Citizenship.


----------



## huythanhv2

4 days to go, I'm getting nervous now...

(I know this post is not informative )


----------



## tejukondal

Hey guys... Latest occupation ceiling are available in skillselect website... Still plenty left for software programmers.. 

Good luck evry1..


----------



## superm

bjtamuli said:


> Superm,
> Just to clarify- if I get a grant and me and my wife are Primary/secondary applicants, should we both enter or I can go first and later when I get job, place to stay, I can bring my wife there? Or this needs to be before the last entry date?


primary and secondary *(if no conditions are given on grant letter)* have same rights.
Your PR will be valid for 5 years (once validated before the first entry date); meaning you can enter and leave oz anyway you like after you validate it during this 5 year.
After 5 years you may continue to live in OZ but you can not enter oz after this 5 year is over.

Validation can also be done in any order you want to.. *(if no conditions are given on grant letter)*


----------



## rimon

Dears,
Please advise:
. 
I got my IELTS result IELTS - R/L/W/S - 6/6.5/6.5/6 but my assessment will be known at arround 15th May {it is throught ACS and I read that it may took around 2 months to be shown} --- My 33th birthday will be on the last of next June so i may lose 5 points from the age. 

So can I submit EOI now and don't wait the assessment results , and when they invite me the assessment may be known? Or do I have to wait for the assessement?

Please help me.


----------



## k.emper

I am afraid you cant do it mate.
Firstly, you do not have the minimum IELTS score necessary (6.5 in each component) for submitting an EOI
Secondly, you need to quote the ACS assessment reference number while submitting the EOI. 

So you will have to wait for the above two before you can proceed further.



rimon said:


> Dears,
> Please advise:
> .
> I got my IELTS result IELTS - R/L/W/S - 6/6.5/6.5/6 but my assessment will be known at arround 15th May {it is throught ACS and I read that it may took around 2 months to be shown} --- My 33th birthday will be on the last of next June so i may lose 5 points from the age.
> 
> So can I submit EOI now and don't wait the assessment results , and when they invite me the assessment may be known? Or do I have to wait for the assessement?
> 
> Please help me.


----------



## rimon

Dear k.emper,

Thanks for your reply. I understanded the 2nd point. But concerning the 1st point why do i have to have 6.5 each ? is 6 each not sufficient?


----------



## matt83

tejukondal said:


> Hey guys... Latest occupation ceiling are available in skillselect website... Still plenty left for software programmers..
> 
> Good luck evry1..


Hey mate,
I checked the website and it says Software and Applications Programmers (4171 of 5160). Thus, it means that after April's second round, which is on 22/4, there'd still have 989 invitations left till 1 July? Because if they're saying that this quantity of available invitations has to be calculated before April's rounds, it wouldn't make sense, since in April, 2002 invitations(950 1st round and 1052 2nd) will be issued. 
Is my thinking right? =D


----------



## tejukondal

matt83 said:


> Hey mate,
> I checked the website and it says Software and Applications Programmers (4171 of 5160). Thus, it means that after April's second round, which is on 22/4, there'd still have 989 invitations left till 1 July? Because if they're saying that this quantity of available invitations has to be calculated before April's rounds, it wouldn't make sense, since in April, 2002 invitations(950 1st round and 1052 2nd) will be issued.
> Is my thinking right? =D


No... it means 989 slots are still available for invites after 1st apr round.. So 989 for 5 invitation rounds pending before july 1st... I think it will not reach the ceiling before june 1st round at the very least...


----------



## matt83

Well, I've just checked my IELTS results online 











Gotta wait till May. Hopefully there will still have some invitations available


----------



## akmirror

I submitted EOI (189 visa) with 60 points today. What are the chances of getting an invite on 22 April ? I believe I can get the invite, right ?

Thanks

By the way, I am helping my friend to submit the EOI and in no way I am an agent. I am a PR myself 190 visa but since I did it on my own, I am helping him. 

Cheers,


----------



## huythanhv2

akmirror said:


> I submitted EOI (189 visa) with 60 points today. What are the chances of getting an invite on 22 April ? I believe I can get the invite, right ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> By the way, I am helping my friend to submit the EOI and in no way I am an agent. I am a PR myself 190 visa but since I did it on my own, I am helping him.
> 
> Cheers,


What occupation are you applying for? According to the report for the round of 1st April, I believe all the 60-ers received an invitation as long as their occupations are not capped.


----------



## akmirror

huythanhv2 said:


> What occupation are you applying for? According to the report for the round of 1st April, I believe all the 60-ers received an invitation as long as their occupations are not capped.


Hi,

Occupation is Registered Nurse and yes it is not capped. So hoping to get the invite :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nash2925

tejukondal said:


> Hey guys... Latest occupation ceiling are available in skillselect website... Still plenty left for software programmers..
> 
> Good luck evry1..


Could you please share the link to check the slots availability? 

Thanks,
Avinash


----------



## MrPerfect

nash2925 said:


> Could you please share the link to check the slots availability?
> 
> Thanks,
> Avinash


SkillSelect

goto.. Occupation Ceilings link in Reports tab.


----------



## Amrik_12

tejukondal said:


> No... it means 989 slots are still available for invites after 1st apr round.. So 989 for 5 invitation rounds pending before july 1st... I think it will not reach the ceiling before june 1st round at the very least...


Hi, 
Could you plz tell me, I recently got ACS Skill assessment and today I submit EOI, I want to apply 489 Visa in NSW. Plz advice me what I need to do. My occupation is in list of 489 NSW SS. 

I want to know immigration invite me then i need to apply NSW SS or first i need to apply NSW SS get approval from them. Then inform to Immigration to immigration that i got approval from NSW. and then immigration invite me...
Plz help.


----------



## Amrik_12

VenuKumar said:


> Hi,
> Some people have got invite in April 1st round by applying a day before. I have 60 points and i have applied for 261312 on 2nd April (got my acs on that day), Do you think i'll get an invite in April 22nd round?
> 
> Thanks,
> Venu


Hi, 
Could you plz tell me, I recently got ACS Skill assessment and today I submit EOI, I want to apply 489 Visa in NSW. Plz advice me what I need to do. My occupation is in list of 489 NSW SS. 

I want to know immigration invite me then i need to apply NSW SS or first i need to apply NSW SS get approval from them. Then inform to Immigration to immigration that i got approval from NSW. and then immigration invite me...
Plz help.


----------



## Amrik_12

monty83 said:


> HURRAY>>>>>State Sponsorhip APPROVED for me. Thank you lord for everything jsut signing off the agrrement and wating for the EOI approval. To submit the paers and further proceddings....I have been not so involved in daily replies of expat forum but all the messages here and help of the seniors have motivated me a lot and by the help of evryone out here and the blessings of god...SSA is approved now hoefully very soon will get the visa also....


Hi, 
Could you plz tell me, I recently got ACS Skill assessment and today I submit EOI, I want to apply 489 Visa in NSW. Plz advice me what I need to do. My occupation is in list of 489 NSW SS. 

I want to know immigration invite me then i need to apply NSW SS or first i need to apply NSW SS get approval from them. Then inform to Immigration to immigration that i got approval from NSW. and then immigration invite me...
Plz help.


----------



## Mroks

Amrik_12 said:


> Hi,
> Could you plz tell me, I recently got ACS Skill assessment and today I submit EOI, I want to apply 489 Visa in NSW. Plz advice me what I need to do. My occupation is in list of 489 NSW SS.
> 
> I want to know immigration invite me then i need to apply NSW SS or first i need to apply NSW SS get approval from them. Then inform to Immigration to immigration that i got approval from NSW. and then immigration invite me...
> Plz help.


Hi,
File for EOI.
Apply for NSW SS. Enter your EOI number in NSW SS application.
Once NSW SS approves, you will automatically get the invitation to apply for Visa


----------



## Amrik_12

madhukar.rokade said:


> Hi,
> File for EOI.
> Apply for NSW SS. Enter your EOI number in NSW SS application.
> Once NSW SS approves, you will automatically get the invitation to apply for Visa


hi madhukar,

Thank you for your reply dear.


----------



## k.emper

Yes thats true mate..its 6 in each component. Sorry my mistake 



rimon said:


> Dear k.emper,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I understanded the 2nd point. But concerning the 1st point why do i have to have 6.5 each ? is 6 each not sufficient?


----------



## dharmesh

Hi Guys,

My agent is asking me my and wife's birth certificate, is it really required?

And I was in UK for 2.5 years and one of the VISA was not stamped on passport it was given as card. This card was taken back by my previous employer to cancel the same when I left the company. Now agent is asking copies of all the VISA, but I dont have that one. SO will it be OK without that VISA card copy? As it is passport have stamps of in and out dates in UK. 

And now Australia also dont stamp visa on passport, so hope they don't create fuss out of this?


----------



## akmirror

Hi guys,

I am waiting for the 22nd April invitation round. When does it occur? Is it midnight Adelaide Time ?


----------



## AKFZ

I guess it occurs at midnight Canberra time. Me too waiting....


----------



## akmirror

AKFZ said:


> I guess it occurs at midnight Canberra time. Me too waiting....


Hmmmm...thanks.....gud luck


----------



## superm

Round will occur in another 11 minutes... Due to time change in Oz its now delayed by 1 hour!


----------



## AKFZ

Invited !!!  ShukerAlhamd-u-illah


----------



## Khan_Oz

Invited..!!!!!


----------



## karenSt

Congoooo
Did u get an email? Is there a way to check it online ourselves for invitation if we had applied through agent???



Khan_Oz said:


> Invited..!!!!!


----------



## superm

AKFZ said:


> Invited !!!  ShukerAlhamd-u-illah





Khan_Oz said:


> Invited..!!!!!


congrats!:clap2:


----------



## superm

karenSt said:


> Congoooo
> Did u get an email? Is there a way to check it online ourselves for invitation if we had applied through agent???


you should have skill select login credential for the same!


----------



## akmirror

I did not get invite. No email yet.


----------



## superm

akmirror said:


> I did not get invite. No email yet.


how many points ?
which anzsco?


----------



## bjtamuli

Khan_Oz said:


> Invited..!!!!!


Just to clarify - is this SS result or Visa grant? And how did you get to know?


----------



## huythanhv2

Application Lodged 

Developer Programmer 60pt

PS: how do we go about booking medical appointment? I'm in Australia atm


----------



## akmirror

superm said:


> how many points ?
> which anzsco?


60 points. Registered nurse


----------



## akmirror

Can anyone tell me if all invitations r given at once by the system or it takes time. I had submitted EOI on 19 april with 60 ponts. Still no invite. Do i have any chance today for getting invite or just hav to wait for next round?


----------



## hari3395

Hi seniors,
I am filling form 80 to apply 189 visa. I bit confused on q. No. 42 where it says that details of arrivals in Australia, but I am in Australia and holding 485 vc. So i need to provide date when i arrive Australia very first or the date when I return after visit my home country in between date.

And also question for dependant:
Do I need to provide exact date of start and finish of her college and schoole level of education about my wife or I can put any random date.


----------



## Lyndi-lou

Hi all, 
Just been going through the last few comments and am now wondering if we'd be in with a chance of getting an invite? We submitted the eoi on the 11th April. Partner is an electrician and has 60 points.. We are going through an agent who said we could be waiting 4-6 weeks for invite!! I'm trying not to get my hopes up but it seems there may be a small chance!!

Ps. Only new to this, so still trying to get my head around what is what!!


----------



## RK3

Lyndi-lou said:


> Hi all,
> Just been going through the last few comments and am now wondering if we'd be in with a chance of getting an invite? We submitted the eoi on the 11th April. Partner is an electrician and has 60 points.. We are going through an agent who said we could be waiting 4-6 weeks for invite!! I'm trying not to get my hopes up but it seems there may be a small chance!!
> 
> Ps. Only new to this, so still trying to get my head around what is what!!


Yea, There is a good chance for you get an invite much earlier than the said time. Well, You might have already got an invite today if you are lucky. Check your mail or EOI if you have access or check with your agent right away. If you haven't received one, then high chances are to get one on 6th of April. All the best


----------



## RK3

akmirror said:


> Can anyone tell me if all invitations r given at once by the system or it takes time. I had submitted EOI on 19 april with 60 ponts. Still no invite. Do i have any chance today for getting invite or just hav to wait for next round?


You should have got an invite by now if you were part of April 22nd s invite list. So there is hardly any chance for you to get a 189 invite until next round. Better luck next time...


----------



## sman07

Hi All,

I have total 3 years work experience as a Software Engineer. I received a positive skills assessment for 2 years 6 months in Feb'13 from ACS.

From the past 6 months I have been working with a different organization and did not get it assessed as 3 years completed on 7th April'13.Would I be able to gain 5 points for 3 years experience or do I have to go for reassessment for additional 6 months experience.

Shall I fill in the EOI as I have already cleared IELTS.

Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## sman07

Just adding to the above. If I claim 5 points, then my total points for subclass 190 would be 65. However, I believe that majority of the states have a 3 years minimum experience selection criteria for Software Engineers. So, I would be able to fill in EOI but wouldn't get sponsored from any State..

Thanks


----------



## Mroks

sman07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have total 3 years work experience as a Software Engineer. I received a positive skills assessment for 2 years 6 months in Feb'13 from ACS.
> 
> From the past 6 months I have been working with a different organization and did not get it assessed as 3 years completed on 7th April'13.Would I be able to gain 5 points for 3 years experience or do I have to go for reassessment for additional 6 months experience.
> 
> Shall I fill in the EOI as I have already cleared IELTS.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks


There is no harm in filing for EOI. You can update the details in future. The moment you reach 60 points and satisfy diac conditions you will be in invitation process.


----------



## superm

Invites are sent out automatically by the system. Its already 13 hours when invites were sent out. I believe there's absolutely no chance to get an invite so late (unless the system got messed up and delayed all invites.. but people got it on time!)


----------



## Amrik_12

Lyndi-lou said:


> Hi all,
> Just been going through the last few comments and am now wondering if we'd be in with a chance of getting an invite? We submitted the eoi on the 11th April. Partner is an electrician and has 60 points.. We are going through an agent who said we could be waiting 4-6 weeks for invite!! I'm trying not to get my hopes up but it seems there may be a small chance!!
> 
> Ps. Only new to this, so still trying to get my head around what is what!!


I Submit my EOI on 22 March with 60 point Still waiting for invitation...


----------



## dharmesh

Amrik_12 said:


> I Submit my EOI on 22 March with 60 point Still waiting for invitation...


You should have received invite in 1st April round itself only. I also applied on same time and got invite in 1st April round. How much is your experience and job code?


----------



## dunk

*invitation 22nd*

I submitted EOI 04/04/2013 with 60 points and after system update in 13/04/2013 it was updated to 55 points and I had email to update to partner skills so I did it 16/04/2013 then it became 60 . Unfortunately I did not received invitation 22nd rounds ,What could be the reason


----------



## Amrik_12

dunk said:


> I submitted EOI 04/04/2013 with 60 points and after system update in 13/04/2013 it was updated to 55 points and I had email to update to partner skills so I did it 16/04/2013 then it became 60 . Unfortunately I did not received invitation 22nd rounds ,What could be the reason


What is your Visa Subclass?????????


----------



## dunk

amrik_12 said:


> what is your visa subclass?????????


189


----------



## sman07

madhukar.rokade said:


> There is no harm in filing for EOI. You can update the details in future. The moment you reach 60 points and satisfy diac conditions you will be in invitation process.


Thanks a lot for the reply.

So would I need an ACS reassessment to get my 6 months experience assessed or my salary slip, bank statements and experience letter would work.


----------



## superm

sman07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have total 3 years work experience as a Software Engineer. I received a positive skills assessment for 2 years 6 months in Feb'13 from ACS.
> 
> From the past 6 months I have been working with a different organization and did not get it assessed as 3 years completed on 7th April'13.Would I be able to gain 5 points for 3 years experience or do I have to go for reassessment for additional 6 months experience.
> 
> Shall I fill in the EOI as I have already cleared IELTS.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks


If you changed organization (which you did) before completing 3 years then you would have to go for re-assessment.. 
If you would have completed 3 years in the same organization which was included in acs assessment then salary slips etc would have been sufficient for DIAC!


----------



## sman07

superm said:


> If you changed organization (which you did) before completing 3 years then you would have to go for re-assessment..
> If you would have completed 3 years in the same organization which was included in acs assessment then salary slips etc would have been sufficient for DIAC!


Thanks a lot for your response.

If I only consider my 2.5 years, then i wouldn't get 5 points for experience but still I will manage to secure 60 points with state sponsorship.

Would it be possible to submit EOI and after that update it with new ACS re-assessed details?


----------



## abhibakshi

Has any one get invitation on 22nd April's round ? Please provide your points. I have applied on 18th April with 60 points for 189 haven't got any invitation as yet. Please share your experience.


----------



## smiling

abhibakshi said:


> Has any one get invitation on 22nd April's round ? Please provide your points. I have applied on 18th April with 60 points for 189 haven't got any invitation as yet. Please share your experience.


I filed EOI, Accountant General, on 08 April with 60 points and received invitation soon after midnight 22 April. 

Can it be that your occupation is reaching the cap and only people with higher points get invited? Has your IELTS passed the 2 year limit?


----------



## abhibakshi

I have applied for Software Enginner and its indeed its reaching the ocuupational celing. I have cleared IELTS on janury this year so there is no issue with that also ACS results are in January only. I guess I need to wait for the next round in may then.


----------



## Lyndi-lou

Hi all
Applied for eoi on 11th April. For 189 visa with 60 points. 
We've just got word that we got an invite on last round (22/04/2013). 
Best of luck to those who are still waiting.


----------



## abhibakshi

Lyndi-lou said:


> Hi all
> Applied for eoi on 11th April. For 189 visa with 60 points.
> We've just got word that we got an invite on last round (22/04/2013).
> Best of luck to those who are still waiting.


How did they communicate ? I suppose in email.


----------



## Lyndi-lou

abhibakshi said:


> How did they communicate ? I suppose in email.


I'm not sure. We rang the agent who told us we got the invite. I'm think you may be able to check through the skills select. I wasn't able because I had not got my login details.


----------



## smiling

abhibakshi said:


> I have applied for Software Enginner and its indeed its reaching the ocuupational celing. I have cleared IELTS on janury this year so there is no issue with that also ACS results are in January only. I guess I need to wait for the next round in may then.


You may try logging into Skillselect by your EOI ID and see if the button "Apply" exist, or if there is an invitation in correspondence section. This came 15 minutes before the email in my case.

Just an objective comment/ guess on the situation and not trying to take away hope from you: 

If you don't get invitation with 60 points, maybe the cap is reached for the year. Given current trend is that even at 60 points, DIAC does not reach its invitation target, DIAC should have invited all applicants from *eligible occupation* with 60 points. 

So when you do not receive invitation, it could only be either (1) cap is reached, or (2) DIAC poses a special floor point for those occupations reaching cap.


----------



## abhibakshi

smiling said:


> You may try logging into Skillselect by your EOI ID and see if the button "Apply" exist, or if there is an invitation in correspondence section. This came 15 minutes before the email in my case.
> 
> Just an objective comment/ guess on the situation and not trying to take away hope from you:
> 
> If you don't get invitation with 60 points, maybe the cap is reached for the year. Given current trend is that even at 60 points, DIAC does not reach its invitation target, DIAC should have invited all applicants from *eligible occupation* with 60 points.
> 
> So when you do not receive invitation, it could only be either (1) cap is reached, or (2) DIAC poses a special floor point for those occupations reaching cap.


Thanks for the reply. None of these things happen in my EOI. I guess I need to wait a little more.


----------



## tejukondal

smiling said:


> You may try logging into Skillselect by your EOI ID and see if the button "Apply" exist, or if there is an invitation in correspondence section. This came 15 minutes before the email in my case.
> 
> Just an objective comment/ guess on the situation and not trying to take away hope from you:
> 
> If you don't get invitation with 60 points, maybe the cap is reached for the year. Given current trend is that even at 60 points, DIAC does not reach its invitation target, DIAC should have invited all applicants from eligible occupation with 60 points.
> 
> So when you do not receive invitation, it could only be either (1) cap is reached, or (2) DIAC poses a special floor point for those occupations reaching cap.


I guess this cant be the case of ceiling being reached as we have more than 950 available for the software engineer anzsco code after apr 1st round.. even if all invitations issued in this round are for this skill, ceiling cant be reached... 
Must be the case of lack of demand or something else... But u shud get an invite in next round... 

Experts, any comments...


----------



## tejukondal

abhibakshi said:


> I have applied for Software Enginner and its indeed its reaching the ocuupational celing. I have cleared IELTS on janury this year so there is no issue with that also ACS results are in January only. I guess I need to wait for the next round in may then.


Btw, Is this for 189 or 190


----------



## abhibakshi

tejukondal said:


> Btw, Is this for 189 or 190


Actually I wasnot so sure so I have selected both 189 and 190. Is that an issue with the EOI?


----------



## athar.dcsian

smiling said:


> So when you do not receive invitation, it could only be either (1) cap is reached, or (2) DIAC poses a special floor point for those occupations reaching cap.



What does mean by point # 2 (special floor point for occupations reaching cap)? Please explain.


----------



## superm

abhibakshi said:


> Actually I wasnot so sure so I have selected both 189 and 190. Is that an issue with the EOI?


no issue - you can select both 189 and 190 in EOI. Both works in parallel; and EOI suspends if and when you get first invite for either of them.


----------



## hitesh

Any idea, how many invitations have been circulated this time for occupation SE (2613)? I applied on 19th April with 60 points but didn't receive the invitation.
What are the chances of getting an invitation next month? 
What is the next date when invitations would be circulated?


----------



## Mroks

hitesh said:


> Any idea, how many invitations have been circulated this time for occupation SE (2613)? I applied on 19th April with 60 points but didn't receive the invitation.
> What are the chances of getting an invitation next month?
> What is the next date when invitations would be circulated?


Next invitation date 6th May as per their policy of conducting on first Monday of the month.


----------



## hitesh

Mroks said:


> Next invitation date 6th May as per their policy of conducting on first Monday of the month.


Thanks mate!! any idea how much is the probability of getting an invitation in the next round? I submitted my EOI on 19th April with 60 points.


----------



## Mroks

hitesh said:


> Thanks mate!! any idea how much is the probability of getting an invitation in the next round? I submitted my EOI on 19th April with 60 points.


As per my understanding u have high chances of getting invitation in coming round. On 22 April round, EOI dated 11-13 April have received it and it seems to me that you have not received because of your EOI date being latter than others. When points are same then earlier EOI date takes the priority (some one correct me if I am wrong).
Wish you best of luck for coming round, keep updating about your outcome.


----------



## hitesh

Mroks said:


> As per my understanding u have high chances of getting invitation in coming round. On 22 April round, EOI dated 11-13 April have received it and it seems to me that you have not received because of your EOI date being latter than others. When points are same then earlier EOI date takes the priority (some one correct me if I am wrong).
> Wish you best of luck for coming round, keep updating about your outcome.


Thanks so much for your encouraging words!! Lets see whats gonna happen during the next round. Will post about my outcome when result comes.


----------



## Ruchi

Hi All,

Need an advice regarding 189 visa. I am about to file EOI. In my ACS Skill Assessment , they have assessed the skill such that my job title are not exactly the same as they appear on my resume and experience letter.
I am a bit confused whether i should be showing the job title same as what is their in skill assessment or what is there in the resume i have. This depends on what is required to be submitted as proof when i am filing the application.

It would be a great help if someone can provide me a right way to take this forward.


----------



## dharmesh

Ruchi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need an advice regarding 189 visa. I am about to file EOI. In my ACS Skill Assessment , they have assessed the skill such that my job title are not exactly the same as they appear on my resume and experience letter.
> I am a bit confused whether i should be showing the job title same as what is their in skill assessment or what is there in the resume i have. This depends on what is required to be submitted as proof when i am filing the application.
> 
> It would be a great help if someone can provide me a right way to take this forward.


I dont think this will create any problem for you. As I was assessed for Software Engineer but my designation at my first company was Senior Software Engineer and designation at second company is Technical Lead. And I got the invite as well.

Any gurus can confirm if I am right or not.


----------



## Ruchi

Thanks Dharmesh...
But my problem is ... say for example i am software engineer for 2 years and lead for 3 years ....but in my skill assessment , they made my experience as software engineer for 1 year and lead for 4 year ....
This is just an example .... but this is the mismatch which has happened....
now while filing EOI , we need to mention the role and the duration of each role.... so should i put what is there in skill assessment , or what is my actual role and duration ....

Thanks


----------



## superm

Ruchi said:


> Thanks Dharmesh...
> But my problem is ... say for example i am software engineer for 2 years and lead for 3 years ....but in my skill assessment , they made my experience as software engineer for 1 year and lead for 4 year ....
> This is just an example .... but this is the mismatch which has happened....
> now while filing EOI , we need to mention the role and the duration of each role.... so should i put what is there in skill assessment , or what is my actual role and duration ....
> 
> Thanks


So you are saying that it was ACS's mistake on assessment letter. 

Actual should be used, I guess! Would want others to advice too!


----------



## dharmesh

Ruchi said:


> Thanks Dharmesh...
> But my problem is ... say for example i am software engineer for 2 years and lead for 3 years ....but in my skill assessment , they made my experience as software engineer for 1 year and lead for 4 year ....
> This is just an example .... but this is the mismatch which has happened....
> now while filing EOI , we need to mention the role and the duration of each role.... so should i put what is there in skill assessment , or what is my actual role and duration ....
> 
> Thanks


Assessment shows what you have submitted. Was there any mistake in what you submitted?


----------



## bjtamuli

Today morning around 7 am, I received 2 emails (both from SkillSelect and SouthAustralia immigration) saying : congratulations! Its now approved to apply a visa under subclass 190.. thought to share with you all here! 

I applied both EOI and SS on 22 March 2013. I would say they took 4 weeks.

Bhaskar


----------



## Mroks

bjtamuli said:


> Today morning around 7 am, I received 2 emails (both from SkillSelect and SouthAustralia immigration) saying : congratulations! Its now approved to apply a visa under subclass 190.. thought to share with you all here!
> 
> I applied both EOI and SS on 22 March 2013. I would say they took 4 weeks.
> 
> Bhaskar


Congrats.
Can I know ur occupation, years of experience, IELTS score and the state name to which u applied for SS.


----------



## bjtamuli

Mroks said:


> Congrats.
> Can I know ur occupation, years of experience, IELTS score and the state name to which u applied for SS.


Thanks. 
Anzsco: 224712, org method analyst
Exp: 10 yes
IELTS: 7.5 overall
SS: South Australia


----------



## adi2013

my EOI done on 28th March. 3060 AUD paid and all docs uploaded.
only PCC and Meds remaining. useless system of ours... i have passport which is 6 year old and travelled half the world in last 6 years but now at time of PCC they simply said they dont have mine so in process of getting PCC and its nasty time consuming process... lets hope i could finish PCC part by this month end.


----------



## superm

adi2013 said:


> my EOI done on 28th March. 3060 AUD paid and all docs uploaded.
> only PCC and Meds remaining. useless system of ours... i have passport which is 6 year old and travelled half the world in last 6 years but now at time of PCC they simply said they dont have mine so in process of getting PCC and its nasty time consuming process... lets hope i could finish PCC part by this month end.


S**T happens - don't worry, be persistent!
Best of luck!


----------



## akmirror

Does it matter if you are onshore or offshore when you apply for your visa? I may be asking the same common question but I saw people getting quick response who are onshore. Or I am just thinking stupid ?


----------



## persian90

*EOI for me*

Hey guys,

I finally managed to pass the NAATI and get 60 points. I managed to submit EOI with 60 points today as other engineering professionals occupation. I mean my migration agent did it. So it means, I would have a very high chance to get invite on 6th of May as I am 189 and there is less queue for 189 than 489,190 and etc due to limited spaces allocated.

I had a few questions:
1- As you know skillselect updated ceilings till 1st of April (including first itself), and my occupation reached 469 out of 540 which is over 75%.
So is this true that they apply point cap for this? Because It does not say anywhere that they put point cap if it close to reach the ceiling. It simply says higherst points and earlier people with low points "first come first serve" basis. So where do you get info that they increase floor for some occupation because it sounds wrong to me and it is illegal because it is not declared anywhere on the page.

2- Do you think I have a chance to get invited on the 6th or not? I calculated my occupation gets 25-35 invites per round and by that it should be reached by the end of May and I should be safe. Does that make sense?

3- What is the last person on the forum who got invited with 60 on 189? So I can compare? Because I think some people who havent got it are under 190 or 489

4- If I do not get invite or the system screws up, can we complain and use the confirmation email as evidence?
Because we know everyone got invited until 1st and there could not reach maximum invite limit for 189, so I should not have a problem based on that ?!

Please share your thoughts ..I am so stressed !


----------



## superm

akmirror said:


> Does it matter if you are onshore or offshore when you apply for your visa? I may be asking the same common question but I saw people getting quick response who are onshore. Or I am just thinking stupid ?


Well... its a common observation that onshore have shorter checking and all.. hence shorter time it takes for their visa!


----------



## Yoku

Hi All,

I would like to congratulate all who have got their invitations this week. 

I too got an invitation for 189 - Analyst Programmer role on 22nd. I applied for EOI on 4th April.

I have been collecting the document for VISA process. I did go through quite a few post and read them to understand the process and documents required before applying for VISA.

The questions for which i am looking help from seniors are :

1) I have all my salary slips for the years i have worked on. I also have Form 16 but the first year that i worked is missing. How should one go about that.
2) I have only had one appraisals in all the years i have worked. Excluding the defualt appraisals that have been done. Does it makes any difference to the application?
3) Do i need to get all these documents attested, like i did when i applied for ACS? Reason being they are in b/w format. All payslips and Form 16 etc.


----------



## superm

Yoku said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to congratulate all who have got their invitations this week.
> 
> I too got an invitation for 189 - Analyst Programmer role on 22nd. I applied for EOI on 4th April.
> 
> I have been collecting the document for VISA process. I did go through quite a few post and read them to understand the process and documents required before applying for VISA.
> 
> The questions for which i am looking help from seniors are :
> 
> 1) I have all my salary slips for the years i have worked on. I also have Form 16 but the first year that i worked is missing. How should one go about that.
> 2) I have only had one appraisals in all the years i have worked. Excluding the defualt appraisals that have been done. Does it makes any difference to the application?
> 3) Do i need to get all these documents attested, like i did when i applied for ACS? Reason being they are in b/w format. All payslips and Form 16 etc.


1) provide few salary slips each employer! One Form 16 for each employer!
2) its okay to have just one appraisal. But with default appraisal were there document given?
3) No. For DIAC, you can provide either color scan of original *or* scan of certified photocopies!


----------



## Yoku

superm said:


> 1) provide few salary slips each employer! One Form 16 for each employer!
> 2) its okay to have just one appraisal. But with default appraisal were there document given?
> 3) No. For DIAC, you can provide either color scan of original *or* scan of certified photocopies!


Thanks for the quick reply.

2) I don't have default appraisal letters with me. My previous employer did not provide any letter and present employer letter got misplaced for the last year. But, i have this year appraisal letter.

3) The salary slips provided don't have any color. They are in b/w format. Neither do they contain any text like Original on the top with which it can be identified that they are original salary slips. So, hopefully i will have to get them attested right?

Also, do we need to provide any info on PF? And if the documents are to be attested then should it contain the text "True copy of the original"


----------



## bjtamuli

adi2013 said:


> my EOI done on 28th March. 3060 AUD paid and all docs uploaded.
> only PCC and Meds remaining. useless system of ours... i have passport which is 6 year old and travelled half the world in last 6 years but now at time of PCC they simply said they dont have mine so in process of getting PCC and its nasty time consuming process... lets hope i could finish PCC part by this month end.


Hi Adi,

Good luck with your PCC. Did you apply in your home passport office? I am planning to do that now. Any difficulties while submitting all other documents? Which State if you don't mind?

Bhaskar

ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013


----------



## Tans

superm said:


> 1) provide few salary slips each employer! One Form 16 for each employer!
> 2) its okay to have just one appraisal. But with default appraisal were there document given?
> 3) No. For DIAC, you can provide either color scan of original *or* scan of certified photocopies!


Hi superm 

2) what do u mean by appraisal letters? Is it salary increment letters?
3) they send these form 16 or any document in black and white soft copy.. I'm not planning to take print and scan neither I can get them attested Bec they r in blac n white and no one will attest them. So, is it ok if I submit the soft copy which I got as an email attachment from my company HR?


----------



## superm

Tans said:


> Hi superm
> 
> 2) what do u mean by appraisal letters? Is it salary increment letters?
> *yup! Basically any extra proof that you can generate for employement. I also gave them scan of my received awards!*
> 3) they send these form 16 or any document in black and white soft copy.. I'm not planning to take print and scan neither I can get them attested Bec they r in blac n white and no one will attest them. So, is it ok if I submit the soft copy which I got as an email attachment from my company HR?


*I guess that should work as they are generally digitally signed! I used the same I guess!*


----------



## superm

Yoku said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> 2) I don't have default appraisal letters with me. My previous employer did not provide any letter and present employer letter got misplaced for the last year. But, i have this year appraisal letter.*no issues - provide what ever you have that can give employment evidence!*
> 
> 3) The salary slips provided don't have any color. They are in b/w format. Neither do they contain any text like Original on the top with which it can be identified that they are original salary slips. So, hopefully i will have to get them attested right?
> *Yeah - get them attested with the below mentioned or similar stamp!*
> Also, do we need to provide any info on PF? And if the documents are to be attested then should it contain the text "True copy of the original"


Ans in bold!


----------



## noobrex

If someone has only 55 points and needs 5 for SS. Whats the process after getting the ACS and IELTS results ? Can someone share the process ? Would be very helpful.


----------



## hoodaajay1

Hi
I was filling up the EOI form, have got couple of questions, can somebody please shed some light on these.

1. As I can select both 189 & 190 visa types, is there a drawback of selecting both?
2. How does 190 work...is it that when some state will show interest in my profile they send me the invite?
3. If I select 190, they ask for state preference, I have no clue about Australia states. Any particular state I should select or I should go with ANY as the option.
4. If I get invite for 190, does my case still get processed for 189 or it is closed, as 189 is more liberal visa I won't like to miss out on 189.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Mroks

noobrex said:


> If someone has only 55 points and needs 5 for SS. Whats the process after getting the ACS and IELTS results ? Can someone share the process ? Would be very helpful.


1. After getting the ACS and IELTS file for EOI.

2. Apply for State Sponsorship and in SS application mention your EOI number.

3. Once the State gives +ve SS, you will automatically get invitation.

Note: I am assuming at the time of filing EOI you have 55 points in hand.


----------



## Khan_Oz

Hi Expat,

Am in process of lodging Visa application I got few queries

1)The address on spouse passport is different than the current address, we are in process of getting PCC is done, so I heard that the PCC will reflect the current address. Will it impact the process if the address on passport and PCC are different?
2)The Address on my passport and my spouse passport are different, hence the address on the both PCC’s (mine and my spouse will be different), will this also impact the process in anyways?
3)Should I need to change the address of spouse passport to the same address my passport contains and then apply for PCC, so that both the PCC’s contains same address?
Any suggestion will be appreciated

Regards,
Khan


----------



## noobrex

Mroks said:


> 1. After getting the ACS and IELTS file for EOI.
> 
> 2. Apply for State Sponsorship and in SS application mention your EOI number.
> 
> 3. Once the State gives +ve SS, you will automatically get invitation.
> 
> Note: I am assuming at the time of filing EOI you have 55 points in hand.


Thanks for sharing this information. Yes, I would have 55 before filling EOI.


----------



## Brazen

Hi Guys,

I would like your help, I worked in New Zealand until the end of October/2012 and I moved to work in Australia on 457 Visa, where I started in November 2012. I sent all documents to ACS in the end of October and I didn’t include my job in Australia as I started in this job in November.

Now I am confused about my EOI, can I include my current job on EOI or do I need to reapply for a ACS reassessment to add my current job in Australia?

Thanks for that.


----------



## hoodaajay1

Shixmo said:


> Dependant is to supply prove of English requirement either by IELTS or if their education form of instruction was in English and can provide proof. So she needs IELTS OR the latter. Any other expat in the forum can comment. Also check meeting IELTS requirements for dependants in the link
> Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)


How do we prove that medium of education was English, it is nowhere written on the degree. My wife is a dentist, even though in India it is implied that she did her Bachelor's in Dentistry in English medium but there seems to be no written proof of that.

Any idea what they want as proof for that?


----------



## Mroks

Brazen said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would like your help, I worked in New Zealand until the end of October/2012 and I moved to work in Australia on 457 Visa, where I started in November 2012. I sent all documents to ACS in the end of October and I didn’t include my job in Australia as I started in this job in November.
> 
> Now I am confused about my EOI, can I include my current job on EOI or do I need to reapply for a ACS reassessment to add my current job in Australia?
> 
> Thanks for that.


You have to include your current job in EOI irrespective whether the same job is present in ACS or not. In some cases it happens that after ACS a person changes his job. There is no need to apply for ACS again just to add your current job in it. It will be just wastage of time.

Going ahead you may have to furnish the details of your current job.

In normal circumstances I hope my statements stands correct.

Check with other senior members also as your experience is across two different countries and that should not be a problem from documents submission perspective.


----------



## dejumotalks

Hello All,

I am about applying for victoria state sponsorship.

Please what is my EOI reference number? is it the same as my correspondence ID, am a bit confused here.

Thanks in advance for the response.

Dej


----------



## Mroks

dejumotalks said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am about applying for victoria state sponsorship.
> 
> Please what is my EOI reference number? is it the same as my correspondence ID, am a bit confused here.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the response.
> 
> Dej


'Expression of Interest ID'


----------



## Mroks

dejumotalks said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am about applying for victoria state sponsorship.
> 
> Please what is my EOI reference number? is it the same as my correspondence ID, am a bit confused here.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the response.
> 
> Dej


Expression of Interest ID 
eg. E000XXXXXXX

each X stands for single digit number


----------



## joluwarrior

hoodaajay1 said:


> How do we prove that medium of education was English, it is nowhere written on the degree. My wife is a dentist, even though in India it is implied that she did her Bachelor's in Dentistry in English medium but there seems to be no written proof of that.
> 
> Any idea what they want as proof for that?


For higher education in English, the proof is a letter from the College/University stating that she has completed the course in XX years and the medium of instruction was English.


----------



## joluwarrior

Mroks said:


> You have to include your current job in EOI irrespective whether the same job is present in ACS or not. In some cases it happens that after ACS a person changes his job. There is no need to apply for ACS again just to add your current job in it. It will be just wastage of time.
> 
> Going ahead you may have to furnish the details of your current job.
> 
> In normal circumstances I hope my statements stands correct.
> 
> Check with other senior members also as your experience is across two different countries and that should not be a problem from documents submission perspective.


Adding to that, unfortunately you will not be able to claim points for work ex. in AUS, as it's relevance to nominated occupation has not been assessed.
So, when you add it in EOI, do mark it as non-relevant for assessment and hence, non-relevant for claiming points.


----------



## Brazen

Hi joluwarrior and Mroks,

Thanks for your help.


----------



## adi2013

I am from Pune and i must say i hate being INDIAN.
in last 3 weeks i have taken 5 leaves, made total of 17 trips to 3 police stations, commissioner office, passport office, SP office.

Reason -- i have passport which i am using since 6 years now and been half the world on that but now for PR process i had to go to passport for PCC and surprise they have PCC for my wife but not mine. and i had to go through resubmit process.

Problem -- my current address and passport address is same, my purchased property but as per this bloody system, they changed police station responsible for my area on last month and bloody nobody is aware what is the correct. dont know how the hell entire country's police system works. Passport office send my file to Commissioner office, he then sends to police station who reject it saying not in our area, back to CP then they send to another police station they also reject reason not on our area, then they realise something great and send it SP office. their they realise its not their area as well. it comes back to CP. now its gone to 3rd police station. how the hell i know all this ???? i have been to every damn place tracking my file.

Current situation - File Lost. CP office, 3 police station, SP office none of them have my file.

What to do now - go back to step one - Passport office and beg them for file.
JUST HATE BEING NORMAL PERSON IN THIS COUNTY. YOU HAVE TO BE GUNDA / NETA / POLICE (basically all are same only).

Done know how the hell someone can take decision to move back to India. There is thread going on about he wants to move back. God Save him....... ****...not even god can save anyone in this **** country !!!!!!!


----------



## dejumotalks

Mroks said:


> Expression of Interest ID
> eg. E000XXXXXXX
> 
> each X stands for single digit number


Thanks for the useful feedback, well appreciated


----------



## dejumotalks

Mroks said:


> 'Expression of Interest ID'


Thanks alot


----------



## noobrex

Yep I would agree, that is one of the reason everyone able enough is trying to move out. As this is the country of juggads. Albeit someday I wish things would change. Things would be better.


----------



## hoodaajay1

joluwarrior said:


> For higher education in English, the proof is a letter from the College/University stating that she has completed the course in XX years and the medium of instruction was English.


Thanks mate


----------



## mandeeps

persian90 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I finally managed to pass the NAATI and get 60 points. I managed to submit EOI with 60 points today as other engineering professionals occupation. I mean my migration agent did it. So it means, I would have a very high chance to get invite on 6th of May as I am 189 and there is less queue for 189 than 489,190 and etc due to limited spaces allocated.
> 
> I had a few questions:
> 1- As you know skillselect updated ceilings till 1st of April (including first itself), and my occupation reached 469 out of 540 which is over 75%.
> So is this true that they apply point cap for this? Because It does not say anywhere that they put point cap if it close to reach the ceiling. It simply says higherst points and earlier people with low points "first come first serve" basis. So where do you get info that they increase floor for some occupation because it sounds wrong to me and it is illegal because it is not declared anywhere on the page.
> 
> 2- Do you think I have a chance to get invited on the 6th or not? I calculated my occupation gets 25-35 invites per round and by that it should be reached by the end of May and I should be safe. Does that make sense?
> 
> 3- What is the last person on the forum who got invited with 60 on 189? So I can compare? Because I think some people who havent got it are under 190 or 489
> 
> 4- If I do not get invite or the system screws up, can we complain and use the confirmation email as evidence?
> Because we know everyone got invited until 1st and there could not reach maximum invite limit for 189, so I should not have a problem based on that ?!
> 
> Please share your thoughts ..I am so stressed !



Hi Persian,

Thanks in advance.

I get to know that you had cleared the NATI exam and also achieved the 5 points for this.

Could you please explain the detailed procedure/steps for this exam. Because i only have 55 points. So to reach the target i have to achieve this milestone.

Thanks


----------



## Yoku

Hi,

I have already received my Invite on 22nd April and will be applying for the 189 Visa in next week. Before i do that, i need help from seniors.

After i applied for EOI, i resigned from my present company and due to notice period and all, will be serving in my present company till Mid June. The joining in the new company will happen around Mid june as well. I am not going to claim any points for the new company that i will join because i already have an invite with all the relevant work-ex from my previous companies.

1) Now, while i apply for VISA do i have to provide document for the new joining. (I believe not because i have not worked there yet). 
2) By the time CO is allocated to the application, i might have joined a new company what should be done in that case? The new Joining be updated in EOI around June?
3) Do i have to change anything in VISA application as well post joining? 
4) Should the CO be intimidated in advance that i will be joining a new company because of the background checks that AU authorities are going to do.

Pls help as soon as you can. Thanks.


----------



## Mroks

mandeeps said:


> Hi Persian,
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> I get to know that you had cleared the NATI exam and also achieved the 5 points for this.
> 
> Could you please explain the detailed procedure/steps for this exam. Because i only have 55 points. So to reach the target i have to achieve this milestone.
> 
> Thanks


State sponsorship gives 5 points. Have a look on this. Second IELTS 7 in each gives 10 points.


----------



## persian90

mandeeps said:


> Hi Persian,
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> I get to know that you had cleared the NATI exam and also achieved the 5 points for this.
> 
> Could you please explain the detailed procedure/steps for this exam. Because i only have 55 points. So to reach the target i have to achieve this milestone.
> 
> Thanks


Hello Mandeep,

I did the test in Australia, 

If you are overseas the test is held twice a year I think but it is more regular than that in Australia. For the test information google NAATI accreditation exam . It provides you with all you need to know about the cost, language and type of test available. 

I did the interpreting test because my speaking is better than my writing. My procedure was applying for the test and providing them with documents in December 2012, receiving a letter after 2 weeks informing me of my test on 30th of January. I postponed the test due to personal reasons and the earliest they had was 8th March 2013. I practised a few 4-5 sessions with a professional interpreter to assess my skills and understand it better before sitting for the test. I did the test on the 8th, it was not that hard but I thought I failed due to my bad performance. But I did well actually. The results came on the 22nd April and yeah that was it.

There are a few problems with NAATI though:
1- Takes a long time to book a test and takes a long time to receive results . In Australia each can take up to 10 weeks which means up to 20 months of waits is not impossible. But mine together was 4 months+ my delay. It might be more if you do it overseas.
2- It costs 3 times higher than IELTS and 4 times if you are overseas
3- You need to be sure you are good in translation/interpretation whichever you do. 85% fail this test simply because they think they can do it well. I myself thought that and after getting help from professional realized I was on the wrong track. I am not saying your English is bad, but this is a profession and requires skills such as good memory, vocab and etc.

Advantages:
1- Test is similar to the sample test which you can buy online before booking for a test

2- It is easy to pass if you really know what your doing

3- Unlike IELTS in Australia, it is marked by fair people and is not biased. I am really pissed off at the IDP Australia because they surely were unfair to me and I could not get an 8 in each so I did NAATI . My IELTS overall is 8.5 but only 7.5 in writing ,while I needed an 8.

4- IELTS is useless, but NAATI gives you the chance to work as a translator or interpreter and it worth more than a piece of paper

5- It is more fun as well 


Good luck 

Amid


----------



## persian90

Mroks said:


> State sponsorship gives 5 points. Have a look on this. Second IELTS 7 in each gives 10 points.


I thought I should clarify why I did NAATI. I don't have state sponsorship and just finished Uni in Australia so no go on state sponsorship and I am under 25 so I needed IELTS 8  but I received 7. I used my Australian study point +NAATI to get 60 .


----------



## persian90

Now that I answered all . Could someone help me too? 


My occupation had 469 out of 540 spots filled after 1st of April invite. But it usually get 30 spots filled per invite and I applied on the 24th. Considering all people with 60 points were invited up until the 1st of April (excluding the 3-4 occupations that reached ceiling and are in queue for July), I surely should receive invite on the 6th of may right?

My only and only worry is that some people made rumours that if you occupation is nearly filled (like mine) they will only invite people with 65 points and put a minimum floor for points? 

But I researched everywhere and how it works is that no matter what you did and how many left, people with highest point get invited first and if the points are equal the earlier ones get invited and if the ceiling is reached they wait till July. 

No such thing as minimum of 65. Am I correct on this and based on this you guys think I will receive invite?


----------



## rs100

*Next Invitation Round*

Dear Experts,

I submitted EOI on 26th April.

Could you pls let me know when will be next round of invitations from DIAC.

rgds//


----------



## Amrik_12

rs100 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I submitted EOI on 26th April.
> 
> Could you pls let me know when will be next round of invitations from DIAC.
> 
> rgds//



Hi,
It is depends on your point and visa subclass? 
So plz provide full info to get better reply
thanks


----------



## rs100

amrik_12 said:


> hi,
> it is depends on your point and visa subclass?
> So plz provide full info to get better reply
> thanks


mine:- no-70, visa-189

my friend:- 60, visa-189


----------



## superm

Generally invite round happens on 1st and 3rd Monday of every Month!
Check skill select website for latest information/announcement!


----------



## Mroks

rs100 said:


> mine:- no-70, visa-189
> 
> my friend:- 60, visa-189


Chances are more for both to get the invitation, looking at your occupation code.


----------



## persian90

I am really on the border. Reports came for 22nd April. Everyone till 13th of April with 60 points got invitation. Everyone with 65 or higher between 1st to 22nd got invited. My occupation had 31 invites this round and there are only 40 more seats left. I am sure mine wont reach ceiling on the 6th but it will on the second round of may so thats fine. But I submitted mine on the 24th with 60 so I either get it now or wait till july..... hope all 60 pointers get invited :fingerscrossed:


----------



## cashmoney

what are the chances of getting invited with Accounting (60 points)?.Put in my expression of interest on the 13/04/13


----------



## akmirror

cashmoney said:


> what are the chances of getting invited with Accounting (60 points)?.Put in my expression of interest on the 13/04/13


I think you will get the invite as the cutoff date for last invitation (on 22nd Apri) was 13 April if I remember correctly. You just missed with few hours I think.Good luck. I am also waiting to get the invite. 
l


----------



## cashmoney

akmirror said:


> I think you will get the invite as the cutoff date for last invitation (on 22nd Apri) was 13 April if I remember correctly. You just missed with few hours I think.Good luck. I am also waiting to get the invite.
> l


******* fingers crossed it can happen this monday..Do u know the time the invites are sent out?


----------



## FerFrizzo

Guys, 

I got 65 point to my EOI as Software Developer. Do you think this is enough to get my invitation?

Thanks,
Fernando


----------



## silversulphur

FerFrizzo said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got 65 point to my EOI as Software Developer. Do you think this is enough to get my invitation?
> 
> Thanks,
> Fernando



Hi Fernando,

Going by the previous invitations statistics, you will pretty sure get the invitation on next round thats 06th May 2013.

All the best.


----------



## tejukondal

FerFrizzo said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got 65 point to my EOI as Software Developer. Do you think this is enough to get my invitation?
> 
> Thanks,
> Fernando


Chances are more than 100%...


----------



## FerFrizzo

I'm so glad to hear it guys!!

Thanks so much!!


----------



## persian90

anyone above 60 gets is instantly every round so no worries for you...

I am worried about 60 pointers this round since it did not go all the way to the 22nd last round... and I submitted on the 24th ...50/50............I can't wait till Monday ...It's either Monday or my occupation reach ceiling and 4-5 months of additional wait


----------



## akmirror

persian90 said:


> anyone above 60 gets is instantly every round so no worries for you...
> 
> I am worried about 60 pointers this round since it did not go all the way to the 22nd last round... and I submitted on the 24th ...50/50............I can't wait till Monday ...It's either Monday or my occupation reach ceiling and 4-5 months of additional wait



good luck mate....waiting for monday!! :boxing:


----------



## cottesloe

gday guys.

just submitted my EOI yesterday for via subclass 189 with 70pts, with ICT Business Analyst - 261111 as my nominated occupation.

Any idea what sort of estimated time frame I'm looking at here? ie. average time till invite, required time for visa application and approval (including medical & police clearance, etc.).

Right now I'm planning my move for the start of 2014, so you guys reckon my plan should be feasible?

Appreciate the input.

cheers.


----------



## superm

cottesloe said:


> gday guys.
> 
> just submitted my EOI yesterday for via subclass 189 with 70pts, with ICT Business Analyst - 261111 as my nominated occupation.
> 
> Any idea what sort of estimated time frame I'm looking at here? ie. average time till invite, required time for visa application and approval (including medical & police clearance, etc.).
> 
> Right now I'm planning my move for the start of 2014, so you guys reckon my plan should be feasible?
> 
> Appreciate the input.
> 
> cheers.


ICT BA ??
I believe its ceiling reached long ago!
You would need to wait till July to see what happens in new celings.
Goto skill select website to check 'occupation ceiling' under 'reports' tabs.


----------



## niravpriya

Hello Everyone,

I am very new to this forum.

I have submitted my EOI on 30 Mar 2013. I have 60 points.

My Nominated Occupation is - Marketing Specialist - 225113.

Can anyone guide me.....

What are my chances to get invitation and how long it may take.

Your help is appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## niravpriya

Hi...

Can anyone explain how Occupation ceiling works.

In my case, it shows Occupation ceiling 2940 and invitations to 22/04/2013 - 50. What does this mean.

Thanks


----------



## persian90

I think you mean 30 april. I think on the 2nd invite on may.


----------



## Zac1

*eoi submission*

Two weeks ago, I submitted an EOI with 60 points. No IELTS comes from UK even though some of my friends suggest that I should take and update it later.
I am doctor (full time specialist) with two year Australian experience
I wonder what is the waiting time and depending on the experience of ppl, would I get a response with no IELTS


----------



## niravpriya

persian90 said:


> I think you mean 30 april. I think on the 2nd invite on may.


Thanks for the reply ...

But no it was 30 March 2013.

And

My agent has submitted on behalf of me, is there anyway, that I can confirm, that Department has received my EOI............? If in case agent is making me foo. 

Please help.


----------



## cottesloe

superm said:


> ICT BA ??
> I believe its ceiling reached long ago!
> You would need to wait till July to see what happens in new celings.
> Goto skill select website to check 'occupation ceiling' under 'reports' tabs.


tks mate for pointing this out, guess I'll have to wait till July to find out...

hope the backlog isn't too crazy, else I'm prob expecting a long wait.. ;(


----------



## udayNSW

niravpriya said:


> Thanks for the reply ...
> 
> But no it was 30 March 2013.
> 
> And
> 
> My agent has submitted on behalf of me, is there anyway, that I can confirm, that Department has received my EOI............? If in case agent is making me foo.
> 
> Please help.



Hi,

Did you check with your agent about the tracking through which he sent your docs,
In that way we can estimate the date you would receive the acknowledgement from NSW.

My docs reached NSW office on Jan 21st and i got a acknowledgement on March 25th.

lane:


----------



## Mroks

niravpriya said:


> Hi...
> 
> Can anyone explain how Occupation ceiling works.
> 
> In my case, it shows Occupation ceiling 2940 and invitations to 22/04/2013 - 50. What does this mean.
> 
> Thanks


It means that for ANZSCO code 2251, 50 peoples have been invited till 22/04/2013. SO out of quota 2940 just 50 have been filled. 
You have more chance of getting invitation on 6th May.


----------



## Zac1

udayNSW said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you check with your agent about the tracking through which he sent your docs,
> In that way we can estimate the date you would receive the acknowledgement from NSW.
> 
> My docs reached NSW office on Jan 21st and i got a acknowledgement on March 25th.
> 
> lane:



You do not need to submit any docs with EOI. I ownder what you mean when you say your docs reached the NSW office
As I think that when you submit EOI....You do not even receive an acknowledgemnt but on skillselect webiste you can see that yr application has been submitted to DIAC..Is this teh right understanding?


----------



## niravpriya

udayNSW said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you check with your agent about the tracking through which he sent your docs,
> In that way we can estimate the date you would receive the acknowledgement from NSW.
> 
> My docs reached NSW office on Jan 21st and i got a acknowledgement on March 25th.
> 
> lane:


My agent did online application. He mentioned, no documents needed during online application. He gave me the details of EOI ID and mentioned to me that application is submitted.

The document shows.......

Expression of Interest Id EO0012XXXXX
Staus - Submitted
Date Submitted - 30/03/2013

I want to know is this correct ??

Please help.


----------



## udayNSW

niravpriya said:


> My agent did online application. He mentioned, no documents needed during online application. He gave me the details of EOI ID and mentioned to me that application is submitted.
> 
> The document shows.......
> 
> Expression of Interest Id EO0012XXXXX
> Staus - Submitted
> Date Submitted - 30/03/2013
> 
> I want to know is this correct ??
> 
> Please help.



I am sorry i was confused between State sponsorship and EOI....My mistake...


The one which you see on the Document is right.That shows that EOI is submitted.


----------



## psnr

I am also under the same situation. I lodged EOI on 29th April with 65 points under Developer Programmer (261312).

When did u lodge and whats anzsco code?

I am sure that we will get invitations as there were no one in the pool as of 22nd April with 65 for 2613 code.

Lets cross the fingures


----------



## niravpriya

Can I check the status online.....

As I have submitted through my agent and if he doesn't take care of my file.

Please guide.......:ranger:


----------



## Mroks

niravpriya said:


> Can I check the status online.....
> 
> As I have submitted through my agent and if he doesn't take care of my file.
> 
> Please guide.......:ranger:


As long as the conversion between your agent and the Australian authority is conveyed to you, there should not be any thing to worry.

Ensure your details are properly entered while submitting the details. In case of any mistake, ask your agent to carry out corrections.


----------



## Zac1

psnr said:


> I am also under the same situation. I lodged EOI on 29th April with 65 points under Developer Programmer (261312).
> 
> When did u lodge and whats anzsco code?
> 
> I am sure that we will get invitations as there were no one in the pool as of 22nd April with 65 for 2613 code.
> 
> Lets cross the fingures


Hi 
Thanks for the post
How do I find out the code and get an idea of the pool u r entioning.
I think I lodged my application on 23rd April/24th April
cheers
Zarrar


----------



## psnr

While lodging the EOI, you must have mentioned the nominated occupation, in my case it was 261312. Hence my ANZSCO code on which the ceiling was given in SkillSelect is 2613 (Software and Application Programmers).

Please check your EOI where you can see the nominated occupation.


----------



## meher123

Hello,

New member on the block ! Would like to know a few things about the EOI. I have kept for ACS skills assessment - stage 4 (from long time) - Analyst Programmer - and preparing for IELTS.

Just tried to fill the EOI today ,abt the education fields, my question is do we need to enter the exact dates of the Degree courses started / completed ? Actually i remember the month of admission and year but not the day. Will it be a problem in EOI ? Or do i need to visit the college and get the info.

Please advice if anyone have filled this Education things.

Regards
Meher


----------



## ehanu009

meher123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> New member on the block ! Would like to know a few things about the EOI. I have kept for ACS skills assessment - stage 4 (from long time) - Analyst Programmer - and preparing for IELTS.
> 
> Just tried to fill the EOI today ,abt the education fields, my question is do we need to enter the exact dates of the Degree courses started / completed ? Actually i remember the month of admission and year but not the day. Will it be a problem in EOI ? Or do i need to visit the college and get the info.
> 
> Please advice if anyone have filled this Education things.
> 
> Regards
> Meher


plz search on google with "expat Educational study dates on EOI" and you should find a relevant thread in the top. seems i am not eligible to post the link since i am too young on this forum


----------



## Zac1

Zac1 said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the post
> How do I find out the code and get an idea of the pool u r entioning.
> I think I lodged my application on 23rd April/24th April
> cheers
> Zarrar


Thanks psnr
My occy code is 253411
How do I know the likelihood of invitation


----------



## meher123

tanvir1667 said:


> plz search on google with "expat Educational study dates on EOI" and you should find a relevant thread in the top. seems i am not eligible to post the link since i am too young on this forum


Thanks Tanvir.


----------



## akmirror

Anyone please tell me how many hours remaining for the invitation round next ??


----------



## psnr

akmirror said:


> Anyone please tell me how many hours remaining for the invitation round next ??


I read from one of the thread that its 12am Canberra time. It will be around 30 min.

All the best for the one who are waiting for the invitations.


----------



## ehanu009

yesssss.... got the invitation


----------



## psnr

psnr said:


> I read from one of the thread that its 12am Canberra time. It will be around 30 min.
> 
> All the best for the one who are waiting for the invitations.



Hi,

I got the invitation. Please see the below details.

ANZSCO Code: Developer programmer (261312)
Points: 65
Visa Subclass: 189
EOI Lodged: 29-Apr-13

Thanks.


----------



## akmirror

tanvir1667 said:


> yesssss.... got the invitation


How Many points ? Congrats !!


----------



## akmirror

Got the invitation too....Cheers!!!


----------



## persian90

Hey guys, I applied 24th of april with 60 points but my agent did not give me anything and I am in Australia and gotta wait till he goes to office tomorrow. could people after 23rd of April with 60 points please post here so I can have an Idea


Congratz akmiror I believe you had 60 points so you keep my hopes up


----------



## akmirror

persian90 said:


> Hey guys, I applied 24th of april with 60 points but my agent did not give me anything and I am in Australia and gotta wait till he goes to office tomorrow. could people after 23rd of April with 60 points please post here so I can have an Idea
> 
> 
> Congratz akmiror I believe you had 60 points so you keep my hopes up


Yes. I submitted on 19th April with 60 points...B positive....


----------



## hitesh

*invitation received (visa category - 189)*

Guys,

Got invitation today. Applied EOI with 60 points on 19th April. Preparation for next step starts. Any help/pointers will be appreciated.

Thanks.
Hitesh


----------



## snehaaus

Hello..

Congrats to all the invitees.. 
I too got the invitation today. Tried logging into Skillselect to see the invitation as they had stated in the mail, but I could see nothing. 
Is any one else facing any issue with Skill Select or is it just me??


----------



## ehanu009

akmirror said:


> How Many points ? Congrats !!


thankz... mine was 80. submitted eoi on 29-apr


----------



## persian90

I got invited 60 points (other engineering professionals)

submitted 24th of April. Not sure how to update my details down here like how you guys did


----------



## reenapillai82

tanvir1667 said:


> yesssss.... got the invitation


hi we are in melbourne too and we got the invitation too, so did you get your medicals and indian and australian police check already, if yes please could you tell me the detailed proceedure pls would be of help 
thank you


----------



## superm

persian90 said:


> I got invited 60 points (other engineering professionals)
> 
> submitted 24th of April. Not sure how to update my details down here like how you guys did


Go to USER CP, then go to 'Edit Signature' on the left menu!
There you go.. 


Congrats on the invite all!


----------



## superm

hitesh said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got invitation today. Applied EOI with 60 points on 19th April. Preparation for next step starts. Any help/pointers will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.
> Hitesh


Congrats Hitesh,
*Here's a brief for applying Visa*
When all set to apply 
- you need to click on Apply Visa button on skillselect 
- then you would be made to fill up several pages of info 
- during which you will also create eVisa login id and password. 
- Last step of these forms will paying 3060 AUD (around 1.8L INR with conversion fee and all). 
- When fee is paid, then your visa is considered lodged/applied.
- now you can use login credentials on eVisa link to upload all the documents to prove your points and all.
- then arrange for medical and go through it..

Hope that gives you a start - if you need more info, you can check the eVisa page in the link in my signature below!

Best of luck all!


----------



## niravpriya

Congratulations to the people who got Invitations Today......:clap2:

My agent mentioned me that invitation duration is different based on the On Shore and Off Shore files even for the same occupations.

Is this true.........Please guide.

I am eagerly waiting for my Invitation.....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## hitesh

superm said:


> Congrats Hitesh,
> *Here's a brief for applying Visa*
> When all set to apply
> - you need to click on Apply Visa button on skillselect
> - then you would be made to fill up several pages of info
> - during which you will also create eVisa login id and password.
> - Last step of these forms will paying 3060 AUD (around 1.8L INR with conversion fee and all).
> - When fee is paid, then your visa is considered lodged/applied.
> - now you can use login credentials on eVisa link to upload all the documents to prove your points and all.
> - then arrange for medical and go through it..
> 
> Hope that gives you a start - if you need more info, you can check the eVisa page in the link in my signature below!
> 
> Best of luck all!


Thanks mate!! really appreciated.


----------



## ehanu009

reenapillai82 said:


> hi we are in melbourne too and we got the invitation too, so did you get your medicals and indian and australian police check already, if yes please could you tell me the detailed proceedure pls would be of help
> thank you


congrats mate. i heard that medical & police checks are not recommended to have done unless they are requested from diac. this is bcoz those documents have certain validity and diac doesn't guarantee that those docs will be sought for prior to their expiry. i hope someone will correct me in case i am wrong.

having said the formal matters, i would like to say that i have already done my police clearances (both au and overseas (bangladesh)) as i had certain constraints. i apologise as i can't help you with indian police clearance. however, i followed the below links for my au police clearance which i believe you would find helpful as well:

National Police Checks - Australian Federal Police
National Police Checks - Online Application Form

i did it online. just send all the docs and pay the fees. no hassle.

i would however do my meds only when i am advised to do so.

thanks.


----------



## FerFrizzo

Congrats to all of you that got the invitation today!! 

I'm still filling my RPL for ACS, but seeing you guys getting the invitation keeps me motivated to complete it ASAP!!


----------



## dejumotalks

Congrats to All Invited....

Also Got an Invite

ANZSCO Code is 26311
Points 60
EOI submitted 23-04-13
Visa Subclass 189


----------



## sjain

I also got invitation today.


ACS +ve 16 April 2013, IELTS 7.5, Category 189, Invitation: 6th May 2013


----------



## dejumotalks

sjain said:


> I also got invitation today.
> 
> 
> ACS +ve 16 April 2013, IELTS 7.5, Category 189, Invitation: 6th May 2013


congrats!!!
what's ur ANZSCO Code?


----------



## udayNSW

This is amazing,
Applicants are getting invitations in hardly 2 weeks time but 190 is taking not less than 20 weeks...

Congrats to everyone who got the invites.


----------



## Dr.Oz

udayNSW said:


> This is amazing,
> Applicants are getting invitations in hardly 2 weeks time but 190 is taking not less than 20 weeks...
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got the invites.



Hi Uday, 

Are we updating the same excel for this forum as we had on the NSW sponsorship progress? 20 weeks is still a long time to get 190 visa...i thought its much faster than 189.... sigh,...25 weeks to get NSW approval, 4-5 weeks in lodging 190, AND then the gruesome endless wait for PR for another 10-20 weeks....too much ...but all worth it at the end !


----------



## ausmsc

Dr.Oz said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> Are we updating the same excel for this forum as we had on the NSW sponsorship progress? 20 weeks is still a long time to get 190 visa...i thought its much faster than 189.... sigh,...25 weeks to get NSW approval, 4-5 weeks in lodging 190, AND then the gruesome endless wait for PR for another 10-20 weeks....too much ...but all worth it at the end !


Hey Dr.OZ

From where you have found that Visa grant takes 10-20 weeks? and what do u mean by 4-5 weeks in lodging 190?


----------



## Dr.Oz

ausmsc said:


> Hey Dr.OZ
> 
> From where you have found that Visa grant takes 10-20 weeks? and what do u mean by 4-5 weeks in lodging 190?


I dnt knw I ws just reading uday comments .im also not sure thats y was assuming and 4-5 weeks wawas for my case as my docs nt ready yet


----------



## ausmsc

Dr.Oz said:


> I dnt knw I ws just reading uday comments .im also not sure thats y was assuming and 4-5 weeks wawas for my case as my docs nt ready yet


You signature is quite confusing to me? Can you please make it more clear. Have u applied for PR?


----------



## Chetu

Hi All , 

Need your input on this : 
For ACS assessment application I had put my graduation date as Septmber 2008 which is when I received my final semester result . But Feb 2009 is when I got my grad certificate and I have Feb 2009 on it . For EOI I am confused which one to put Sep 2008 - which is what ACS result letter says - or Feb 2009 . My start date for my degree is Jan 2005 , so Feb 2009 is logical since it makes degree duration 4 years . But i am confused now cos acs result letter has SEpt 2008

Thanks,
Chethan


----------



## reenapillai82

tanvir1667 said:


> congrats mate. i heard that medical & police checks are not recommended to have done unless they are requested from diac. this is bcoz those documents have certain validity and diac doesn't guarantee that those docs will be sought for prior to their expiry. i hope someone will correct me in case i am wrong.
> 
> having said the formal matters, i would like to say that i have already done my police clearances (both au and overseas (bangladesh)) as i had certain constraints. i apologise as i can't help you with indian police clearance. however, i followed the below links for my au police clearance which i believe you would find helpful as well:
> 
> National Police Checks - Australian Federal Police
> National Police Checks - Online Application Form
> 
> i did it online. just send all the docs and pay the fees. no hassle.
> 
> i would however do my meds only when i am advised to do so.
> 
> thanks.


thanks a lot...


----------



## Chetu

Chetu said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Need your input on this :
> For ACS assessment application I had put my graduation date as Septmber 2008 which is when I received my final semester result . But Feb 2009 is when I got my grad certificate and I have Feb 2009 on it . For EOI I am confused which one to put Sep 2008 - which is what ACS result letter says - or Feb 2009 . My start date for my degree is Jan 2005 , so Feb 2009 is logical since it makes degree duration 4 years . But i am confused now cos acs result letter has SEpt 2008
> 
> Thanks,
> Chethan


Hi members , 

this is a wee bit urgent  please advise


----------



## MellyPenty

Hey guys, Has anyone submitted EOI after 1st May and received the invitation?
I submitted my EOI on 1st May-13 for ANZSCO code - 261311 (Analyst programmer) under Visa category 189; any idea what chance I have to receive in next round..I hope this has not reached ceiling already


----------



## ausmsc

MellyPenty said:


> Hey guys, Has anyone submitted EOI after 1st May and received the invitation?
> I submitted my EOI on 1st May-13 for ANZSCO code - 261311 (Analyst programmer) under Visa category 189; any idea what chance I have to receive in next round..I hope this has not reached ceiling already


Sorry mate, but i don't think so you will get during this time.. probably after july once they reset the quota.


----------



## Chetu

MellyPenty said:


> Hey guys, Has anyone submitted EOI after 1st May and received the invitation?
> I submitted my EOI on 1st May-13 for ANZSCO code - 261311 (Analyst programmer) under Visa category 189; any idea what chance I have to receive in next round..I hope this has not reached ceiling already


There are still 593 invites left , I am sure you will make it  

Idid my EOI on 6th May , so a bit tight for me


----------



## Mroks

MellyPenty said:


> Hey guys, Has anyone submitted EOI after 1st May and received the invitation?
> I submitted my EOI on 1st May-13 for ANZSCO code - 261311 (Analyst programmer) under Visa category 189; any idea what chance I have to receive in next round..I hope this has not reached ceiling already


You should be able to get in May 20 round. Prior to 6th May round around 600 places were left for 2613 and in April around 600 were invited for 2613, with 2 invitation rounds. Ceiling may reach only after 20th May.


----------



## ausmsc

Chetu said:


> There are still 593 invites left , I am sure you will make it
> 
> Idid my EOI on 6th May , so a bit tight for me


They haven't updated ceiling level on their website since last 1 or 2month i think. But anyway... lets hope for the best and he ll get an invitation 

best luck!!

Just seen, ceiling level.. still thay have 593 left as per website.. so hopefully u will get it.. sorry for wrong information..


----------



## MellyPenty

My point is 60.. hoping they cleared all other 60s in 6th May round and other 60s will go through in next round.. Fingers crossed..


----------



## mello555

Hi Guys,

I submitted my EOI on May 3rd with 60 points under Accountant (General) - 221111. Didn't get invitation on May 6th. Do you think i have any chance of getting on Mar 22nd round?


----------



## superm

mello555 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on May 3rd with 60 points under Accountant (General) - 221111. Didn't get invitation on May 6th. Do you think i have any chance of getting on Mar 22nd round?


if ceilings are left then chances are that you will get!


----------



## Dr.Oz

ausmsc said:


> You signature is quite confusing to me? Can you please make it more clear. Have u applied for PR?


Hi ...tried to edit my signature....hope its more clear now....No I have not lodged PR yet just waiting for my passport to come back as had given for renewal and when i submit my PCC...that day I will lodge PR


----------



## andrew_expat

Dear Expat Seniors,
Do we need to fill Form 1221 for 189 if we are applying onshore? If yes please advice Q21 and Q22 as it made me confused.
I am in phase of making all documents organised. Any input on this query would be highly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## andrew_expat

MellyPenty said:


> My point is 60.. hoping they cleared all other 60s in 6th May round and other 60s will go through in next round.. Fingers crossed..


I believe you have a high chance for getting an invitation on next round.


----------



## mello555

andrew_expat said:


> I believe you have a high chance for getting an invitation on next round.


Hi andrew ,

Hope you will definitely get an invitation on May 22nd with 70 points. I'm fingers crossed with 60 points for Accountant General, same occupation as yours.


----------



## ozjunkie

For all the guys trying to submit EOI under software engineers & programmers , Please hurry up. 4500 Invitations are already given out. Only about 600 remaining. PLease hurry up and all the best


----------



## ausmsc

ozjunkie said:


> For all the guys trying to submit EOI under software engineers & programmers , Please hurry up. 4500 Invitations are already given out. Only about 600 remaining. PLease hurry up and all the best


Hey OzJunkie,

Many congratulations for grant!!!  :clap2: lane:


----------



## ozjunkie

:first::first: Thanks Ausmsc


----------



## mello555

Many congrats OZjunkie!


----------



## ozjunkie

mello555 said:


> Many congrats OZjunkie!


Thanks mello555


----------



## FerFrizzo

ozjunkie said:


> For all the guys trying to submit EOI under software engineers & programmers , Please hurry up. 4500 Invitations are already given out. Only about 600 remaining. PLease hurry up and all the best


Do you think it resets on July 1st?


----------



## little.banter

Guys,

I need a serious help. Please suggest me the best solution. I have got invitation under state nomination 190, my invitation will be expire on Jul 2. I have one hurdle i.e. my dependents passports are not yet deliver due to passport delay issue in my country. I need you people advise on it.

In the above case if i do not get the passports before the deadline. What is the possible thing which I can do ? should I wait to expire my invitation, I am afraid to get new invitation again. Another thing is that can i put wrong passport detail for them in TRN and then inform/upload later about correct details once i get the passports ? or is there any alternative I can do please guide me. Should I contact DIAC/SkillSelect on this matter - If yes when before 1 month or few days before?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## FerFrizzo

I believe you should contact DIAC/SkillSelect right now on this matter.


----------



## Chetu

Contact DIAC at the earliest and explain your situation . They are the best ppl to advise on this


----------



## little.banter

Chetu said:


> Contact DIAC at the earliest and explain your situation . They are the best ppl to advise on this



Does any one know the email address of DIAC i m unable to find that on there site ...

How can i communicate with them electronically...


----------



## andrew_expat

mello555 said:


> Hi andrew ,
> 
> Hope you will definitely get an invitation on May 22nd with 70 points. I'm fingers crossed with 60 points for Accountant General, same occupation as yours.


Hi mello555,

I am hoping same here :fingerscrossed:. In meantime, I am preparing all other documents ie. PCC, Form 80.. ready so I can upload all at the time I lodge the application. I suggest you do the same to expedite the grant once you get invited.

thanks


----------



## andrew_expat

Is form 80 and 1221 required for all applicants?


----------



## arjunshankar

*please help*

hi seniors,

i am planning to apply for 189 visa. i hav nt done ielts, ACS anything. please provide step by step process to help me out.

my queries are 

a) i did my graduation in Electronics but my job experience is in IT which is 1.5 yrs please suggest me which occupation list should i apply and how many points i will get for my education.

b) how to start wid ACS please share a complete info as i am middle class person dont have money to process wid agent. 

thanks very much expats.
arjun


----------



## Chetu

arjunshankar said:


> hi seniors,
> 
> i am planning to apply for 189 visa. i hav nt done ielts, ACS anything. please provide step by step process to help me out.
> 
> my queries are
> 
> a) i did my graduation in Electronics but my job experience is in IT which is 1.5 yrs please suggest me which occupation list should i apply and how many points i will get for my education.
> 
> b) how to start wid ACS please share a complete info as i am middle class person dont have money to process wid agent.
> 
> thanks very much expats.
> arjun


Dont worry buddy you can do it on your own . Just search for statutory declaration format and you find all you want


----------



## mello555

andrew_expat said:


> Is form 80 and 1221 required for all applicants?


As i've heard form 80 is not compulsory. Some COs request and some do not. But i don't know about form 1221 though.

Don't keep fingers crossed. You will definitely get an invitation on 22nd.


----------



## little.banter

arjunshankar said:


> hi seniors,
> 
> i am planning to apply for 189 visa. i hav nt done ielts, ACS anything. please provide step by step process to help me out.
> 
> my queries are
> 
> a) i did my graduation in Electronics but my job experience is in IT which is 1.5 yrs please suggest me which occupation list should i apply and how many points i will get for my education.
> 
> b) how to start wid ACS please share a complete info as i am middle class person dont have money to process wid agent.
> 
> thanks very much expats.
> arjun


Please first check the criteria on diac site before going further. I m doubtful if u hv only 1.5 yrs of experience only


----------



## arjunshankar

*thanks*

thanks little.banner.

is it mandatory to have 3 yrs exp. currently i am preparing for ielts. if i get 8 band on every section, may i have a chance


----------



## superm

arjunshankar said:


> hi seniors,
> 
> i am planning to apply for 189 visa. i hav nt done ielts, ACS anything. please provide step by step process to help me out.
> 
> my queries are
> 
> a) i did my graduation in Electronics but my job experience is in IT which is 1.5 yrs please suggest me which occupation list should i apply and how many points i will get for my education.
> 
> b) how to start wid ACS please share a complete info as i am middle class person dont have money to process wid agent.
> 
> thanks very much expats.
> arjun


process is like:
Complete process
1. Look at skill select site to see which visa would be good for you. To check this:
a) check different ANZSCO codes out there - and their desription - check which one will suit main applicant.
b) check if this anzsco code lies in SOL or CSOL
c) using the points table on skill select site - check how many points you have.
d) if your occupation is on SOL and you have/can make 60 points then you can go for 189 - skilled independent.
e) if your occupation is on CSOL and/or you have/can make 55 points then you can go for 190 - state sponsored.

2) Get IELTS and skill assessed. In any order - keep in mind you have to score IELTS atleast 6 in each module to be eligible for skilled migration. min 7 in each module = 10points. min8 in each module = 20 points.
3) Lodge EOI (expression of interest) with successful assessment + IELTS. EOI is free of cost, EOI does not need any doc upload, just declaration of your details.
4) if get invite - lodge visa .. and so on..

for more details - check the link in my signature!


----------



## monu4all

persian90 said:


> I got invited 60 points (other engineering professionals)
> 
> submitted 24th of April. Not sure how to update my details down here like how you guys did


Congrats Persian90!!!
i Have submitted my expression of interest with 60 points on 3rd May 2013 and didnt received an invitation on 6th May. Could you please tell me if you know of other applicants with 60 points getting their invitations on 6th May.
You submitted on 24th April so if you have any idea regarding applicants later than that date with 60 points and who successfully got the invitation please do let me know!!!

Thanks Heaps
monu4all


----------



## Pailas

Hi,

When we submit EOI do we need to provide details of all the positions held in a single company?

Thanks, Sri


----------



## andrew_expat

mello555 said:


> As i've heard form 80 is not compulsory. Some COs request and some do not. But i don't know about form 1221 though.
> 
> Don't keep fingers crossed. You will definitely get an invitation on 22nd.


Thanks mello555. I thinks invitation occurs in 20th May, not 22nd.


----------



## adi2013

Guys one Serious Question - 

Now i have Invite and CO allocated on 4th May. all the documents with Medicals Done. only PCC is pending. now i dont want to cry about how hopeless police system we have but just in case my PCC gets delayed for next 2 weeks, is there chance of me not getting grant ??

Since Quota is getting full so my question is - once you get Invite and CO is allocated to you, does it mean 1 visa is reserved for you ??


----------



## andrew_expat

mello555 said:


> As i've heard form 80 is not compulsory. Some COs request and some do not. But i don't know about form 1221 though.
> 
> Don't keep fingers crossed. You will definitely get an invitation on 22nd.


Hi,
May I ask you why your SS was rejected?


----------



## andrew_expat

adi2013 said:


> Guys one Serious Question -
> 
> Now i have Invite and CO allocated on 4th May. all the documents with Medicals Done. only PCC is pending. now i dont want to cry about how hopeless police system we have but just in case my PCC gets delayed for next 2 weeks, is there chance of me not getting grant ??
> 
> Since Quota is getting full so my question is - once you get Invite and CO is allocated to you, does it mean 1 visa is reserved for you ??


Once DIAC receives all documents required, you will receive a grant. If your PCC is taking longer, you can explain it to your CO and they will extend the period to submit those documents.
Also, did your CO asked you to submit Form 80 and Form 1221.

Thanks


----------



## adi2013

andrew_expat said:


> Once DIAC receives all documents required, you will receive a grant. If your PCC is taking longer, you can explain it to your CO and they will extend the period to submit those documents.
> Also, did your CO asked you to submit Form 80 and Form 1221.
> 
> Thanks


my CO asked me for Form 80 only. rest all docs are uploaded. only PCC is pending.
not sure what is Form 1221


----------



## RBang

adi2013 said:


> Guys one Serious Question -
> 
> Now i have Invite and CO allocated on 4th May. all the documents with Medicals Done. only PCC is pending. now i dont want to cry about how hopeless police system we have but just in case my PCC gets delayed for next 2 weeks, is there chance of me not getting grant ??
> 
> Since Quota is getting full so my question is - once you get Invite and CO is allocated to you, does it mean 1 visa is reserved for you ??


Did not quite understand why you are saying PCC might take time. It is a 2-3 hour affair if you walk into a PSK.


----------



## adi2013

RBang said:


> Did not quite understand why you are saying PCC might take time. It is a 2-3 hour affair if you walk into a PSK.


not for everyone my friend... its India... country of Chors in uniform.
i got PCC for my wife in just 4 hours... but they simpley dont have my police report... so going though all the pains of resubmitting all docs again


----------



## Gill28

Has anybody ever applied for 189 or 190 for Fashion designer ?
I am curious to know about it as I have never heard anyone applying for a skilled visa for a fashion designer.


----------



## Mroks

Gill28 said:


> Has anybody ever applied for 189 or 190 for Fashion designer ?
> I am curious to know about it as I have never heard anyone applying for a skilled visa for a fashion designer.


As per reports only 3 have been invited for Fashion, Industrial and Jewellery Designers (2323) prior to 6th May round. Ceiling is 600.


----------



## arjunshankar

superm said:


> process is like:
> Complete process
> 1. Look at skill select site to see which visa would be good for you. To check this:
> a) check different ANZSCO codes out there - and their desription - check which one will suit main applicant.
> b) check if this anzsco code lies in SOL or CSOL
> c) using the points table on skill select site - check how many points you have.
> d) if your occupation is on SOL and you have/can make 60 points then you can go for 189 - skilled independent.
> e) if your occupation is on CSOL and/or you have/can make 55 points then you can go for 190 - state sponsored.
> 
> 2) Get IELTS and skill assessed. In any order - keep in mind you have to score IELTS atleast 6 in each module to be eligible for skilled migration. min 7 in each module = 10points. min8 in each module = 20 points.
> 3) Lodge EOI (expression of interest) with successful assessment + IELTS. EOI is free of cost, EOI does not need any doc upload, just declaration of your details.
> 4) if get invite - lodge visa .. and so on..
> 
> for more details - check the link in my signature!



hi superm,

thank you verymuch for the info. i did btech in Electronics but my job is in IT and even i dnt have 3 years of exp in that, now my query is that which occupation shoud i apply electronics engineer or developer programmer. if it is electronics engineer then how much points will i get.


----------



## Gill28

Mroks said:


> As per reports only 3 have been invited for Fashion, Industrial and Jewellery Designers (2323) prior to 6th May round. Ceiling is 600.


Oh!! only that many designers  . 
If I have experience that means I might have a chance to get one if I want to apply for skilled visa
How did you find that information.Will It be helpful if I hire a migration agent.


----------



## Mroks

Gill28 said:


> Oh!! only that many designers  .
> If I have experience that means I might have a chance to get one if I want to apply for skilled visa
> How did you find that information.Will It be helpful if I hire a migration agent.


check 'Occupation Ceilings' under reports tab
SkillSelect


----------



## sunny81

RBang said:


> Did not quite understand why you are saying PCC might take time. It is a 2-3 hour affair if you walk into a PSK.


Hi,

I am almost done with everything else except for Indian PCC - how can Indian PCC be done in few hours? what documents do we carry, where do we go and what do we ask from them? I live in NY but may visit india on a business trip and was thinking of getting Indian PCC done there if it can be done in 1 or 2 days. Please advise!

Thanks!


----------



## Pailas

Pailas said:


> Hi,
> 
> When we submit EOI do we need to provide details of all the positions held in a single company?
> 
> Thanks, Sri


Can someone answer my question? May be a silly one but need some clarification by someone from the senior expats who had already applied.

ACS Assessment: 14-04-2013, Results: Awaiting; IELTS: L:7.0, S:7.0, R:7.0, W:6.5; O:7.0


----------



## little.banter

Pailas said:


> Can someone answer my question? May be a silly one but need some clarification by someone from the senior expats who had already applied.
> 
> ACS Assessment: 14-04-2013, Results: Awaiting; IELTS: L:7.0, S:7.0, R:7.0, W:6.5; O:7.0


I belive no need


----------



## Pailas

little.banter said:


> I belive no need


So, does that mean whatever we submitted to ACS is good?

For example, for all the companies that I have worked, submitted the roles and responsibilities letters with designation that I relieved with.

Just wanted to make sure that I do provide right information in EOI so that it shouldn't be a problem during Visa processing...

Thanks, Sri.


----------



## little.banter

Pailas said:


> So, does that mean whatever we submitted to ACS is good?
> 
> For example, for all the companies that I have worked, submitted the roles and responsibilities letters with designation that I relieved with.
> 
> Just wanted to make sure that I do provide right information in EOI so that it shouldn't be a problem during Visa processing...
> 
> Thanks, Sri.
> 
> ACS Assessment: 14-04-2013, Results: Awaiting; IELTS: L:7.0, S:7.0, R:7.0, W:6.5; O:7.0


The refrence letter is in special format for it u need to go through ACS skill assesment section. Then u request letter from ur companies in that format same letters ll be used in EOI as well. EOi is the 3rd step first 2 r ielts n ACS


----------



## wilx

Submitted my EOI today with 60 points under 261312

I hope there is still a spot left for me until ceiling is reached.


----------



## akmirror

wilx said:


> Submitted my EOI today with 60 points under 261312
> 
> I hope there is still a spot left for me until ceiling is reached.


There are still few slots left for your code. 4567 out of 5160 places have been filled till April 22 2013 round. So there is definitely chance that you can get invited in the next round on 20th May. 

Gud luck!!!


----------



## wilx

akmirror said:


> There are still few slots left for your code. 4567 out of 5160 places have been filled till April 22 2013 round. So there is definitely chance that you can get invited in the next round on 20th May.
> 
> Gud luck!!!


Thanks.

New reports are in on skillselect site

It now shows:
Software and Applications Programmers (4902 of 5160)

Still a few spots left...


----------



## DreamOfOz

eeeekk, so there are 258 invitations left for developer programmer!!

I have submitted my EOI on Wednesday (08/05) with 80 points, under 261312, hope I will get a spot on 20 May??


----------



## akmirror

DreamOfOz said:


> eeeekk, so there are 258 invitations left for developer programmer!!
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on Wednesday (08/05) with 80 points, under 261312, hope I will get a spot on 20 May??



No question about that. You will definitely get it.


----------



## DreamOfOz

akmirror said:


> No question about that. You will definitely get it.


You think? That's great. Do they invite by ranking order of points first?


----------



## Mroks

DreamOfOz said:


> You think? That's great. Do they invite by ranking order of points first?


The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions Of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.

Go to Invitation process and cut offs in the below link
http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/reports/reports-2013-05-06/


----------



## andrew_expat

DreamOfOz said:


> eeeekk, so there are 258 invitations left for developer programmer!!
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on Wednesday (08/05) with 80 points, under 261312, hope I will get a spot on 20 May??


You have the highest chance of getting invitation on 20 May with 80 points.
Be sure and start getting papers in order early.

Cheers


----------



## DreamOfOz

andrew_expat said:


> You have the highest chance of getting invitation on 20 May with 80 points.
> Be sure and start getting papers in order early.
> 
> Cheers


That's awesome news thanks. I'm drawing up a list of all the papers I need to get together. Just looking at the form 80 now, do I have to fill it in online or can I print out and fill it in with pen?


----------



## frodo12

*Incorrect IELTS TRF number*

For those you have already applied EOI, is there a way to change IELTS TRF No post EOI invitation ? I have received my IELTS results online, however I am yet to receive my TRF number. I am planning to guess my TRF number based on an earlier post. In case it turns out to be incorrect, can I rectify it before submitting my final application to DIAC, provided I receive an invitation ?

With the next round of invitations just around the corner and the occupational ceiling reaching its limit, I don't want to loose time waiting for the hard copy.


----------



## andrew_expat

DreamOfOz said:


> That's awesome news thanks. I'm drawing up a list of all the papers I need to get together. Just looking at the form 80 now, do I have to fill it in online or can I print out and fill it in with pen?


I filled it online and saved it. I will only print and sign declaration page for signature and then merge before submitting to DIAC. I suggest you to fill it online so you can review and correct mistakes easily. Man, this is one hell of a work as it has many questions and are dated 10 years back.


----------



## andrew_expat

frodo12 said:


> For those you have already applied EOI, is there a way to change IELTS TRF No post EOI invitation ? I have received my IELTS results online, however I am yet to receive my TRF number. I am planning to guess my TRF number based on an earlier post. In case it turns out to be incorrect, can I rectify it before submitting my final application to DIAC, provided I receive an invitation ?
> 
> With the next round of invitations just around the corner and the occupational ceiling reaching its limit, I don't want to loose time waiting for the hard copy.


It is really easy. You can simply change or edit the TRF number by logging in as it will give you opportunity to edit.
However, it is very easy to get correct TRF number in first place. If you are comfused, please send a message and I can suggest you if this help is needed.


----------



## Chetu

Hi experts 

Need urgent opinion ... I have submitted eoi with 60 points on 6-5-13 . But due to recent chanes on Acs result letters where they tend provide a statement "employment following <date> can be used to claim points .... Contact Diac for further details " where date in above statement is two years since our work experience began for people with ict major and four years hence for ppl with ict minor qualification . In this case I won't be able to claim 5 points for my exp since I have 4.5 years in total . So my question is , can I now go and just include my 2.5 years exp in my EOI thereby losing 5 points and try to make it up with STATE SPONORSHIP from Victoria ? Does decrease in points and then making up the points and reaching same points as we had with SS also change effective date for my EOI ?


----------



## Chetu

Also is there any further clarity on whether this change in just wording the result letter will take away points since they leave out no. Of years on the beginning of our experience depending on if qualification is icy major minor etc.... Per their latest PDF document on criteria (google Acs criteria ) the updates they have made to criteria is only change in wording in result letter and some change to Microsoft vender qualification ....... Few migration agents I talked to are of the opinion that we can no longer claim points for the first two or four years as the result letter says . But I called Diac general skilled migration help no and they say that I can claim all experience if its related to my nominated code for which Acs assessment is positive , provided I can substantiate the claim with enough proof...


----------



## superm

frodo12 said:


> For those you have already applied EOI, is there a way to change IELTS TRF No post EOI invitation ? I have received my IELTS results online, however I am yet to receive my TRF number. I am planning to guess my TRF number based on an earlier post. In case it turns out to be incorrect, can I rectify it before submitting my final application to DIAC, provided I receive an invitation ?
> 
> With the next round of invitations just around the corner and the occupational ceiling reaching its limit, I don't want to loose time waiting for the hard copy.


It can be edited before getting invite - not afterwards!


----------



## abhibakshi

Hi All,

I need to get my PCC done from FBI. Can someone refere to me a reliable fingerprinting agency in bangalore, india.


----------



## frodo12

superm said:


> It can be edited before getting invite - not afterwards!


 Thanks !!


----------



## abakik

frodo12 said:


> For those you have already applied EOI, is there a way to change IELTS TRF No post EOI invitation ? I have received my IELTS results online, however I am yet to receive my TRF number. I am planning to guess my TRF number based on an earlier post. In case it turns out to be incorrect, can I rectify it before submitting my final application to DIAC, provided I receive an invitation ?
> 
> With the next round of invitations just around the corner and the occupational ceiling reaching its limit, I don't want to loose time waiting for the hard copy.


as long as your total score remains same, effective date of your expression of interest does not change.


----------



## andrew_expat

abhibakshi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need to get my PCC done from FBI. Can someone refere to me a reliable fingerprinting agency in bangalore, india.


I believe you can get finger print done at your local police office. I did mine at Australian Police Starion. It really takes long time for FBI to issue report so please apply early.
Let me know how you go.

Thanks


----------



## reenapillai82

andrew_expat said:


> I believe you can get finger print done at your local police office. I did mine at Australian Police Starion. It really takes long time for FBI to issue report so please apply early.
> Let me know how you go.
> 
> Thanks




along with application form and fingerprint card , do we need to send any photo identification document (like copies of passport ) for FBI clearance??


----------



## andrew_expat

reenapillai82 said:


> along with application form and fingerprint card , do we need to send any photo identification document (like copies of passport ) for FBI clearance??


It is not asked but you can if you want to. Do you have US social security number? If you do, don't forget to write this. Also, you need to send credit card authorization form for the payment.
I also sent a copy of my US driver licence hoping it would help them identify me easily.


----------



## reenapillai82

andrew_expat said:


> It is not asked but you can if you want to. Do you have US social security number? If you do, don't forget to write this. Also, you need to send credit card authorization form for the payment.
> I also sent a copy of my US driver licence hoping it would help them identify me easily.


ok thank you, will add the SSN and send a copy of drivers licence too


----------



## ausmsc

andrew_expat said:


> I believe you can get finger print done at your local police office. I did mine at Australian Police Starion. It really takes long time for FBI to issue report so please apply early.
> Let me know how you go.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

I am in Malaysia from last 6months, now do i need to get PCC from Malaysia as well? I found "Note: if you are a non-resident, you will only be able to obtain a Certificate of Good Conduct if you have lived in Malaysia legally for 12 consecutive months. " on http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

So my question is do i need to submit PCC of Malaysia or NOT?


----------



## mello555

Can anybody share with me to whom the Police clearance certificate must be addressed to?

is there any particular address of DIAC?


----------



## andrew_expat

mello555 said:


> Can anybody share with me to whom the Police clearance certificate must be addressed to?
> 
> is there any particular address of DIAC?


Could you plz clarify what exactly you mean by this?


----------



## andrew_expat

ausmsc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in Malaysia from last 6months, now do i need to get PCC from Malaysia as well? I found "Note: if you are a non-resident, you will only be able to obtain a Certificate of Good Conduct if you have lived in Malaysia legally for 12 consecutive months. " on http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf
> 
> So my question is do i need to submit PCC of Malaysia or NOT?


I think if you lived there for less than 12 months, PCC is not required. Refer to page 3 on http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

When is a police certificate required? 
If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed in this document for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country. 

The certificate must cover the period of time from the issue date back to the age you ceased to be a minor or must cover the whole time you were in a country. 

For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date.


Hope this helps.


----------



## rs100

Dear All,

Could you please share the URL for find out the current ceiling/quota for skilled occupation.

BR//

Raj


----------



## andrew_expat

rs100 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Could you please share the URL for find out the current ceiling/quota for skilled occupation.
> 
> BR//
> 
> Raj


SkillSelect


----------



## mello555

andrew_expat said:


> Could you plz clarify what exactly you mean by this?



Hi andrew,

when applying for a PCC in Sri lanka, application form request to indicate the address to which the report must be addressed to. _(addressee)_

For example,

Migration Officer,
DIAC Australia.


----------



## kasexpat

*direct or through consultant*



auslover said:


> HI guys,
> 
> As the EOI process has already started so i am starting this thread where people can share , Their EOi filing status and issues.
> 
> I Filed EOI today with 60 points


Hellow dear ,

Did you go through any consultants for launching your case , or directly applying .

my profile suits to apply for PR under subclass 189 . but still i havent given my IELTS . 

can you suggest whether to go for consultants like acacia ,Visas simply , Y-axis or to go direct.

thanks 

kals


----------



## andrew_expat

mello555 said:


> Hi andrew,
> 
> when applying for a PCC in Sri lanka, application form request to indicate the address to which the report must be addressed to. _(addressee)_
> 
> For example,
> 
> Migration Officer,
> DIAC Australia.


Oh, I get it now. I think Migration Case Officer, DIAC Australia is good enough.


----------



## andrew_expat

kasexpat said:


> Hellow dear ,
> 
> Did you go through any consultants for launching your case , or directly applying .
> 
> my profile suits to apply for PR under subclass 189 . but still i havent given my IELTS .
> 
> can you suggest whether to go for consultants like acacia ,Visas simply , Y-axis or to go direct.
> 
> thanks
> 
> kals


Hi there,
IELTS score of minimum 6.0 band each required to be eligible for 189 regardless.
If you have time and effort to follow up this forum, you can get all your process done without the need of consultants. Beside, you will be getting real and detailed information here. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## niravpriya

Dear All
My agent has done my EOI application for E0001279895 on 31st of March 2013. The application mentions for me as a primary applicant as Marketing Specialist with the ANZCO Code 225113. The Visa class that I have applied for is Skilled Nominated (Subclass 190) Permanent and skilled Regional (subclass 489) permanent.
My question is that there is no state of territory which is inviting Marketing specialist as a profile although it is a part of the SOL list?? Is the application made in the right direction? 
If yes when I can expect a revert on my EOI ???
Please guide me and also suggest me the right path ……….


----------



## hitesh

Guys, A total of 4902 out of 5160 invitations for ANSZ code 2613 have been sent out. Only 258 seats are left. Chances for 60 pointers will be less in the next invitation.


----------



## adi2013

andrew_expat said:


> Hi there,
> IELTS score of minimum 6.0 band each required to be eligible for 189 regardless.
> If you have time and effort to follow up this forum, you can get all your process done without the need of consultants. Beside, you will be getting real and detailed information here.
> Hope this helps.


are you sure ??? i have red so many places about IELTS score 7 in each ??


----------



## andrew_expat

adi2013 said:


> are you sure ??? i have red so many places about IELTS score 7 in each ??


Hey,
I was responding to* "kasexpat" *for his query about IELTS. 
One might have enough points without IELTS ( education, age, work experience inside/outside AU, community language accredited by NAATI, partner skill.. etc). 
However, applicants need to score minimum band 6 on each module just to be eligible to submit EOI but it won't award any points though. 

Anyways, score of each band 7 on IELTS will award 10 points.


----------



## Australia1

Today I have met the requirements to join this thread as I submitted my EOI just before 

Just wanted to know if I have filled the education history part correctly in the EOI. My degree is assessed as Associate degree and my professional qualification as bachelors in the skill assessment. I have listed them as below -

Degree (Assessed as an associate degree) - other award recognised by assessing authority
Professional qualification (Assessed as a Bachelor degree) - Degree Other

I have also listed my other qualifications which were not assessed as NON AQF accreditation.

Have I done it right folks? Please advise.


----------



## andrew_expat

Australia1 said:


> Today I have met the requirements to join this thread as I submitted my EOI just before
> 
> Just wanted to know if I have filled the education history part correctly in the EOI. My degree is assessed as Associate degree and my professional qualification as bachelors in the skill assessment. I have listed them as below -
> 
> Degree (Assessed as an associate degree) - other award recognised by assessing authority
> Professional qualification (Assessed as a Bachelor degree) - Degree Other
> 
> I have also listed my other qualifications which were not assessed as NON AQF accreditation.
> 
> Have I done it right folks? Please advise.


Well done.
Could you please share your ANZSCO code and points.


----------



## Australia1

andrew_expat said:


> Well done.
> Could you please share your ANZSCO code and points.


Accountant 221111 point 60 (got stuck with 7.5 in ielts)

Do u think I have listed my educational qualifications correctly?


----------



## Yoku

Hi,

Today, i got assigned a CO just two weeks post my Visa submission. I am thinking that these days they have fewer applications to process. I just wanted to share this news with everyone.

On my Visa page, i attached my Overseas qualifications which included my bachelor degree and marksheets. My marksheets have all the subjects listed and also have a column that contains the marks. I submitted those docs to ACS and they gave a positive outcome of the submission. Now, the CO is again asking for 
Evidence of Overseas Qualifications
● transcripts for your bachelor studies

Do i submit him the marksheets or Transcripts.. I don't have transcripts with me. On the VISA page i can see the (Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc) is in Requested state and in the detailed explanation it is written Offshore Educational Qualifications
Please provide evidence of offshore educational qualifications - transcripts.

I read somewhere that sometimes the files get corrupted. Which documents should be provided. Please guide.


----------



## AnneChristina

Yoku said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today, i got assigned a CO just two weeks post my Visa submission. I am thinking that these days they have fewer applications to process. I just wanted to share this news with everyone.
> 
> On my Visa page, i attached my Overseas qualifications which included my bachelor degree and marksheets. My marksheets have all the subjects listed and also have a column that contains the marks. I submitted those docs to ACS and they gave a positive outcome of the submission. Now, the CO is again asking for
> Evidence of Overseas Qualifications
> ● transcripts for your bachelor studies
> 
> Do i submit him the marksheets or Transcripts.. I don't have transcripts with me. On the VISA page i can see the (Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc) is in Requested state and in the detailed explanation it is written Offshore Educational Qualifications
> Please provide evidence of offshore educational qualifications - transcripts.
> 
> I read somewhere that sometimes the files get corrupted. Which documents should be provided. Please guide.


You should provide your transcript. If you don't have it with you just contact your university and apply for one. Most universities provide it for free while others charge a small fee. Shouldn't be too big of a deal...


----------



## Jazz2013

Hi senior members,

One of my friends has the given below situation, Request you to please advise on this.


My current IELTS minimum score is 6 and my total points are 60 (55 + 5 from state 
sponsorship). Based on this, I can apply under 190 category in Western Australia only. I've few questions:

1. What state should I select while filing EOI - should it be only WA or Any. I understand 'Any' will give me flexibility to apply in other states provided I am able to secure 7+ score in IELTS.
2. If I go for IELTS again and able to secure minimum 7 in each category, can I apply for state sponsorship in other states while the result of WA state sponsorship has still not come.
3. If my state sponsorship from WA is approved and IELTS is 7+, can I still apply for state sponsorship for other state.


----------



## andrew_expat

Jazz2013 said:


> Hi senior members,
> 
> One of my friends has the given below situation, Request you to please advise on this.
> 
> 
> My current IELTS minimum score is 6 and my total points are 60 (55 + 5 from state
> sponsorship). Based on this, I can apply under 190 category in Western Australia only. I've few questions:
> 
> 1. What state should I select while filing EOI - should it be only WA or Any. I understand 'Any' will give me flexibility to apply in other states provided I am able to secure 7+ score in IELTS.
> 2. If I go for IELTS again and able to secure minimum 7 in each category, can I apply for state sponsorship in other states while the result of WA state sponsorship has still not come.
> 3. If my state sponsorship from WA is approved and IELTS is 7+, can I still apply for state sponsorship for other state.


I am not an expert about state sponsorship but if your friend score band 7(each module) on IELTS, he won't need state sponsorship as he will get 10 extra point from this and makes total point of 65. He can then simply submit EOI for189.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rekha Raman

andrew_expat said:


> I am not an expert about state sponsorship but if your friend score band 7(each module) on IELTS, he won't need state sponsorship as he will get 10 extra point from this and makes total point of 65. He can then simply submit EOI for189.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yes Andrew I agree, if u have 65 points then dont go for state sponsorship... go for 189 straight.

Hope this helps.
Rekha


----------



## umairahmad

anybody having the idea of Driver's license rules in SA ????

i have an international license from pakistan with a one year validity, can i drive in SA on that license ????


----------



## abhisve

Hello All,
I was filling up EOI and have few Queries: 
1: Under section Points Tested Skilled Migration we get 2 options 189 & 190.
I have a total of 65 points so should i select just 189 or should i select 190 also as with 190 i can get 5 extra points: I am applying for code 261314. 

2: After selecting 190: I get a question under heading Preferred locations within Australia: I have selected Victoria as a State and then for questions"Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city? I have selected NO as I am not sure that other than Melbourne we have any city to look out for.

3: While filling employemnt details i have selected todays date for field date to for my current organization. Is this fine or i should enter the date i have in ACS?

Can some one plz suggest me what needs to be done?


----------



## little.banter

abhisve said:


> Hello All,
> I was filling up EOI and have few Queries:
> 1: Under section Points Tested Skilled Migration we get 2 options 189 & 190.
> I have a total of 65 points so should i select just 189 or should i select 190 also as with 190 i can get 5 extra points: I am applying for code 261314.
> 
> 2: After selecting 190: I get a question under heading Preferred locations within Australia: I have selected Victoria as a State and then for questions"Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city? I have selected NO as I am not sure that other than Melbourne we have any city to look out for.
> 
> 3: While filling employemnt details i have selected todays date for field date to for my current organization. Is this fine or i should enter the date i have in ACS?
> 
> Can some one plz suggest me what needs to be done?


For 1 i believe u should go for 189 option.
For 2 ur r fine. however n u ll no need for this if u go 189 only.

For 3 ur also fine


----------



## Jazz2013

Hi,

1.You should go for 189 as you have 65 points.

2. You should select YES for living outside an australian capital as it would mean that if you dont get a job in capital cities, you are prepared to live in non-capital city.

3. Current date should be fine.(I did that and dint have any issues)



abhisve said:


> Hello All,
> I was filling up EOI and have few Queries:
> 1: Under section Points Tested Skilled Migration we get 2 options 189 & 190.
> I have a total of 65 points so should i select just 189 or should i select 190 also as with 190 i can get 5 extra points: I am applying for code 261314.
> 
> 2: After selecting 190: I get a question under heading Preferred locations within Australia: I have selected Victoria as a State and then for questions"Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city? I have selected NO as I am not sure that other than Melbourne we have any city to look out for.
> 
> 3: While filling employemnt details i have selected todays date for field date to for my current organization. Is this fine or i should enter the date i have in ACS?
> 
> Can some one plz suggest me what needs to be done?


----------



## abhisve

Thanks a Lot. I made changes, But when i went till the last page after filling in the information i got a mess on VISA type Summary: The Client Nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass?

what needs to be done now?


----------



## Jazz2013

are you applying for 190.?

​


abhisve said:


> Thanks a Lot. I made changes, But when i went till the last page after filling in the information i got a mess on VISA type Summary: The Client Nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass?
> 
> what needs to be done now?


----------



## abhisve

yes as i was getting a total of 65 points i just applied for 189
Code: 261314


----------



## Mroks

abhisve said:


> yes as i was getting a total of 65 points i just applied for 189
> Code: 261314


Would like to correct you. Ur occupation 261314 'software tester' is not on SOL but is present on CSOL.

The only option for u is 190 irrespective of having points >=60.

U cannot apply for 189.


----------



## shaishav

Hi All,

Joining the EOI submitted club today. I submitted my EOI yesterday i.e. 17/05/2013.

I got 75 points as per EOI. How many days will it take to get the invite? At what stage is the IELTS for my partner required?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Australia1

shaishav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Joining the EOI submitted club today. I submitted my EOI yesterday i.e. 17/05/2013.
> 
> I got 75 points as per EOI. How many days will it take to get the invite? At what stage is the IELTS for my partner required?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You should get an invite in couple of rounds. I also put my EOI in on 14th May :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shaishav

:fingerscrossed:



Australia1 said:


> You should get an invite in couple of rounds. I also put my EOI in on 14th May :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rimon

shaishav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Joining the EOI submitted club today. I submitted my EOI yesterday i.e. 17/05/2013.
> 
> I got 75 points as per EOI. How many days will it take to get the invite? At what stage is the IELTS for my partner required?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


may be the next round "*20/5/2013*" _if_ your occupation didn't reach the occupation ceilling.


----------



## hihihehe

being assessed as COmputer Network and System Engineer(no work experience) so i guess I can't go for state nomination in Vic right? how about NSW?


----------



## andrew_expat

rimon said:


> may be the next round "*20/5/2013*" _if_ your occupation didn't reach the occupation ceilling.


Looking at the report from SkillSelect for the invitation on 6th May, visa effect date was 30th April (meaning; those who submitted EOI till 30th April received an Invitation depending on occupation ceiling). 

This implies that only those who have submitted EOI on or before 15th May have chances to receive invitation on 20th May. 
This is only my opinion only.

Thanks


----------



## andrew_expat

shaishav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Joining the EOI submitted club today. I submitted my EOI yesterday i.e. 17/05/2013.
> 
> I got 75 points as per EOI. How many days will it take to get the invite? At what stage is the IELTS for my partner required?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


With your high point of 75 on EOI, you have maximum chance of getting invitation within next 2 rounds. 

All the best Shaishav.

Thanks


----------



## shaishav

Thanks Andrew, I am keeping my fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:

When is the IELTS required for my partner?




andrew_expat said:


> With your high point of 75 on EOI, you have maximum chance of getting invitation within next 2 rounds.
> 
> All the best Shaishav.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## andrew_expat

shaishav said:


> Thanks Andrew, I am keeping my fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:
> 
> When is the IELTS required for my partner?


It is required after you lodge your application. I believe case officers will ask this when they process your application.

Thanks


----------



## andrew_expat

Just got an Invitation. All those who submitted EOI, please check your EOI page via skillselect. Do not forget to share good news.

Thanks


----------



## Mroks

andrew_expat said:


> Just got an Invitation. All those who submitted EOI, please check your EOI page via skillselect. Do not forget to share good news.
> 
> Thanks


congrats and wishing smooth process ahead.


----------



## shaishav

Congrats Andrew!!!

My EOI page still shows "The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 75 points" I had submitted just 2 days back so I may get an invitation in the next round.

Best of Luck!!!



andrew_expat said:


> Just got an Invitation. All those who submitted EOI, please check your EOI page via skillselect. Do not forget to share good news.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## wilx

Grats to those who received invitation.

Nothing for me submitted on 10th May with 60pt...


----------



## frodo12

Received an invitation half hour back  Now the difficult stage begins :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pandakou

frodo12 said:


> Received an invitation half hour back  Now the difficult stage begins :fingerscrossed:


Hi Frodo12,

Could u plz tell us when did u apply for the EOI and with how many points?


----------



## wilx

pandakou said:


> Hi Frodo12,
> 
> Could u plz tell us when did u apply for the EOI and with how many points?


You can see that in the signature: EOI Submitted / Invited : 11-05-13 (70 points)


----------



## wilx

shaishav said:


> Congrats Andrew!!!
> 
> My EOI page still shows "The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 75 points" I had submitted just 2 days back so I may get an invitation in the next round.
> 
> Best of Luck!!!


Did you actually complete the EOI? Does it show submitted?


----------



## sachindev

Hi Experts,

I am new to this forum , i am awating positive SS from NSW , can you guide me which documents i have to keep ready for appling for visa 190.

Thanks in advance 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
ANZSCO : Systems Administrator - 262113 | ACS Applied : 26-12-12 | ACS +ve : 20-01-13 | IELTS : 20-01-13 6.5 Each | SS Docs Reached : (60 points without SS) 26-02-13 | SS awaited


----------



## andrew_expat

wilx said:


> Did you actually complete the EOI? Does it show submitted?


Yes, it did showed SUBMITTED.

What does it show in your EOI page?


----------



## pandakou

Hello,

Did any body get EOI invitation having 60 points yet?


----------



## abhisve

Suggestion needed: 
What should be the Qualification: Option 1: Bachelor degree in science business or technology
OR option 2: Other Qualification or award assessed by assessing authority.
Then qulification name: AQF Bachelor Degree.

I have done BE in Comp sc. from India


----------



## Jazz2013

Option 1



abhisve said:


> Suggestion needed:
> What should be the Qualification: Option 1: Bachelor degree in science business or technology
> OR option 2: Other Qualification or award assessed by assessing authority.
> Then qulification name: AQF Bachelor Degree.
> 
> I have done BE in Comp sc. from India


----------



## mello555

Got the invitation today........ Thank you my LORD!


----------



## Amrik_12

*visa*



mello555 said:


> Got the invitation today........ Thank you my LORD!


hi congrtes :clap2:
what is your visa subclass?


----------



## Australia1

pandakou said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did any body get EOI invitation having 60 points yet?


Yes, I got an invite today with 60 points. Submitted on 14th may, occupation accountant


----------



## abakik

no invitation for me : (
60points submitted 7th May as developer programmer


----------



## rimon

when are the results shown?


----------



## erkbrisbane

I haven't got an invitation under subclass 2613 applied 9th May with 60 points


----------



## abakik

erkbrisbane said:


> I haven't got an invitation under subclass 2613 applied 9th May with 60 points


it seems that the last 258 slots of code2613 were filled only within less than 7 days ...


----------



## mello555

Amrik_12 said:


> hi congrtes :clap2:
> what is your visa subclass?


Hi Amrik,

it's 189 under Accountant 221111 - with 60 points


----------



## redpixel

Hi! I submitted my EOI on 10th of May for code 2613 with 65 points. I still haven't received an invitation, does it mean that I won't be getting one during this round? Or does it normally take a few days for them to send the invitations for each round? I'm very anxious... sigh.. Thanks!


----------



## abakik

redpixel said:


> Hi! I submitted my EOI on 10th of May for code 2613 with 65 points. I still haven't received an invitation, does it mean that I won't be getting one during this round? Or does it normally take a few days for them to send the invitations for each round? I'm very anxious... sigh.. Thanks!


hi redpixel,

it is quite unusual that you haven't got an invite yet! because it is more understandable for us (with 60points) to not get an invite but in your case you should have definitely got an invite with 65points. no it does not take a few days unless there is an error in the system


----------



## MellyPenty

I applied on 1st May under 2613 with 60 points and not received invitation as well


----------



## akmirror

redpixel said:


> Hi! I submitted my EOI on 10th of May for code 2613 with 65 points. I still haven't received an invitation, does it mean that I won't be getting one during this round? Or does it normally take a few days for them to send the invitations for each round? I'm very anxious... sigh.. Thanks!


I am assuming the occupation 2613 is now filled. That is why even though you have 65 points, you did not get the invite. Hope I am wrong mate but I dont see any other reason except this. Wait for the report to come in for May 20 invitation round.


----------



## MellyPenty

abakik said:


> it seems that the last 258 slots of code2613 were filled only within less than 7 days ...



I have submitted my EOI on 1st May with 60 points under 261311 (Analyst Programmer). Havent got the invitation yet...
I think on 6th May round, people with 60 points submitted their EOI on 29th April got invitations. 

I dont think all the 258 got filled.


----------



## abakik

akmirror said:


> I am assuming the occupation 2613 is now filled. That is why even though you have 65 points, you did not get the invite. Hope I am wrong mate but I dont see any other reason except this. Wait for the report to come in for May 20 invitation round.


no there were 258 slot available as of 30 April, so based on the past trend 65points should have got an invite. but apparently there must have been extra number of applicants with 70+


----------



## akmirror

abakik said:


> no there were 258 slot available as of 30 April, so based on the past trend 65points should have got an invite. but apparently there must have been extra number of applicants with 70+



Look at the following: 



Australia1 said:


> Yes, I got an invite today with 60 points. Submitted on 14th may, occupation accountant



Australia1 even though he has 60 points (submitted on 14th May) got invite coz his occupation is still available. So if redpixel submitted his EOI with 65 points on 10th May and did not receive invite for 2613, it is only because all the invite for this occupation had at least 65 or more points submitted before 10th May. 

Since all remaining slots for 2613 were filled, other occupations with 60 points got invited as posted by some. Hope this makes it a bit clear.


----------



## abakik

akmirror said:


> Look at the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australia1 even though he has 60 points (submitted on 14th May) got invite coz his occupation is still available. So if redpixel submitted his EOI with 65 points on 10th May and did not receive invite for 2613, it is only because all the invite for this occupation had at least 65 or more points submitted before 10th May.
> 
> Since all remaining slots for 2613 were filled, other occupations with 60 points got invited as posted by some. Hope this makes it a bit clear.


yeah, I definitely agree with you.
What I wanted to say was that the last round was quite unusual compared to the previous rounds and the 65points should have got their invites based on past data. but as I said there was a major drift in trend line.


----------



## akmirror

abakik said:


> yeah, I definitely agree with you.
> What I wanted to say was that the last round was quite unusual compared to the previous rounds and the 65points should have got their invites based on past data. but as I said there was a major drift in trend line.


5160 Software and Application Programmers invited this year. The largest number of the available occupations so far. :eyebrows:


----------



## MellyPenty

the last i know was , candidates with 60 points applied on 29th April gotinvitation.. in two weeks gap 258+ candidates all above 70 points seems little unrealistic particularly comparing the trendline 
guess i need to wait for next year ..hopefully the rules and policies remain same and i am still eligible..


----------



## abakik

akmirror said:


> 5160 Software and Application Programmers invited this year. The largest number of the available occupations so far. :eyebrows:


yeah, 60&65pointers are unlucky latecomers


----------



## abakik

MellyPenty said:


> the last i know was , candidates with 60 points applied on 29th April gotinvitation.. in two weeks gap 258+ candidates all above 70 points seems little unrealistic particularly comparing the trendline
> guess i need to wait for next year ..hopefully the rules and policies remain same and i am still eligible..


I really hope so too! but I'll possibly need to pay extra application fee for my wife as the fee structure will change too after 1st of July, really bad luck


----------



## akmirror

MellyPenty said:


> the last i know was , candidates with 60 points applied on 29th April gotinvitation.. in two weeks gap 258+ candidates all above 70 points seems little unrealistic particularly comparing the trendline
> guess i need to wait for next year ..hopefully the rules and policies remain same and i am still eligible..


I completely understand with your sentiment. I am sure that 2613 will still be available come July.


----------



## akmirror

abakik said:


> I really hope so too! but I'll possibly need to pay extra application fee for my wife as the fee structure will change too after 1st of July, really bad luck


Every year the fees get increased from DIAC. Nothing we can do about that ! Though I doubt it will rise significantly for GSM visas as it will rise for 457(employer sponsored) visa. That's what I think


----------



## redpixel

akmirror said:


> I am assuming the occupation 2613 is now filled. That is why even though you have 65 points, you did not get the invite. Hope I am wrong mate but I dont see any other reason except this. Wait for the report to come in for May 20 invitation round.


This is very disheartening.  do you think the number of dependents matter? I included 5 dependents in my EOI. Should I try to get the 5 points for partner's skills?


----------



## MellyPenty

abakik said:


> yeah, I definitely agree with you.
> What I wanted to say was that the last round was quite unusual compared to the previous rounds and the 65points should have got their invites based on past data. but as I said there was a major drift in trend line.




One of My friend got invitation day before yesterday; it was state sponsership with 60 points under 261311 (Analyst Programmer). 

And folks with 65points submitted on 10th May, 60points submitted on 1st may are not getting invitation.

Does that mean that the remaining quota (258) would have got filled with the state sponsership????


----------



## MellyPenty

akmirror said:


> I completely understand with your sentiment. I am sure that 2613 will still be available come July.


One of My friend got invitation day before yesterday; it was state sponsership with 60 points under 261311 (Analyst Programmer). 
And folks with 65points submitted on 10th May, 60points submitted on 1st may are not getting invitation.
Does that mean that the remaining quota (258) would have got filled with the state sponsership????


----------



## akmirror

redpixel said:


> This is very disheartening.  do you think the number of dependents matter? I included 5 dependents in my EOI. Should I try to get the 5 points for partner's skills?


Nope It does not matter. Well getting additional 5 partner points will make your point total: 70 which is awesome to get the invite come July for your occupation. But having said that, 65 point shud be also fine enough to get an invite when the occupation quota is reset. It is just that you need to wait for few rounds if ppl with higher points than yours applied. 

Keep the faith!!


----------



## akmirror

MellyPenty said:


> One of My friend got invitation day before yesterday; it was state sponsership with 60 points under 261311 (Analyst Programmer).
> And folks with 65points submitted on 10th May, 60points submitted on 1st may are not getting invitation.
> Does that mean that the remaining quota (258) would have got filled with the state sponsership????



For state sponsorship, there is no ranking of points. If you get at least 60 or more, you will surely get invited as long as the occupation is not filled. Your friend had got her invite before the monthly round on May 20. At that time, 2613 occupation was available. Congrats to your friend!!!


----------



## MellyPenty

akmirror said:


> For state sponsorship, there is no ranking of points. If you get at least 60 or more, you will surely get invited as long as the occupation is not filled. Your friend had got her invite before the monthly round on May 20. At that time, 2613 occupation was available. Congrats to your friend!!!


Do you think all the 258 ceilings left under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) after 6th May round & before 20th May round would have got filled with the state sponsership????


----------



## akmirror

MellyPenty said:


> Do you think all the 258 ceilings left under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) after 6th May round & before 20th May round would have got filled with the state sponsership????


It depends on how many State sponsorship applications for 2613 occupations. And also on May 20, 925 invitations for 189 were supposed to be given. It is highly likely that most of the 258 ceilings for 2613 were invited to higher pointers or at least 65 pointers who had applied before 10th May. That is my understanding. Overall, an invite can only be given be it for 189 or 190 (state sponsored) visa if and only if the occupation is available at that date. Just wait for the results to be published by the end of this month and we will be clear on this.


----------



## redpixel

akmirror said:


> Nope It does not matter. Well getting additional 5 partner points will make your point total: 70 which is awesome to get the invite come July for your occupation. But having said that, 65 point shud be also fine enough to get an invite when the occupation quota is reset. It is just that you need to wait for few rounds if ppl with higher points than yours applied.
> 
> Keep the faith!!


Thanks! I guess I will just have to wait for the reset in July. Hopefully they don't change the policies/requirements/fees that much.


----------



## MellyPenty

*Invitation for 261311 (Analyst Programmer) on May 20 Round*

Has anybody got invitation for 261311 (Analyst Programmer) today??


----------



## andrew_expat

Guys, just got poorer by AUD3060.


----------



## andrew_expat

MellyPenty said:


> One of My friend got invitation day before yesterday; it was state sponsership with 60 points under 261311 (Analyst Programmer).
> 
> And folks with 65points submitted on 10th May, 60points submitted on 1st may are not getting invitation.
> 
> Does that mean that the remaining quota (258) would have got filled with the state sponsership????


State-sponsorship is independent of quotas. I believe quotas are only applicable for Subclass 189.


----------



## akmirror

andrew_expat said:


> State-sponsorship is independent of quotas. I believe quotas are only applicable for Subclass 189.


I am afraid it is not. States delete the occupations which are already filled up. For example-Business Analysts was initially in WA list but it got removed later as BA are already filled up for this year.


----------



## Mroks

andrew_expat said:


> Guys, just got poorer by AUD3060.


Don't worry. This is the just an investment to get richer going ahead.

Wishing u good luck for quick and smooth visa processing.


----------



## andrew_expat

akmirror said:


> I am afraid it is not. States delete the occupations which are already filled up. For example-Business Analysts was initially in WA list but it got removed later as BA are already filled up for this year.


IS IT?I had wrong concept then.

Thanks though.


----------



## akmirror

andrew_expat said:


> IS IT?I had wrong concept then.
> 
> Thanks though.


No worries. We are here to share information as much as possible.


----------



## MellyPenty

Has anybody got invitation for 261311 (Analyst Programmer) today??


----------



## MellyPenty

redpixel said:


> Hi! I submitted my EOI on 10th of May for code 2613 with 65 points. I still haven't received an invitation, does it mean that I won't be getting one during this round? Or does it normally take a few days for them to send the invitations for each round? I'm very anxious... sigh.. Thanks!


Hey Did you get the invitation???


----------



## andrew_expat

Mroks said:


> Don't worry. This is the just an investment to get richer going ahead.
> 
> Wishing u good luck for quick and smooth visa processing.


Hope so Mroks. 
Thanks for you kind words.


----------



## Stargaze

MellyPenty said:


> Has anybody got invitation for 261311 (Analyst Programmer) today??


Hi,

I didn't get the invitation. Just waiting for the July round.

Regards,


----------



## dippradhan

I submitted my EOI on 3rd May with 60 points for Code 2613. I was hoping to get invitation on 20th May. Unfortunately, I was not invited. 
I am wonderign what might be the reason? 

Also, I am in a dilema of retalking IELTS to increase my scrote to 70. Should I wait for next July cycle or should I spend another 9k and time to get a better IELTS score?


----------



## MellyPenty

dippradhan said:


> I submitted my EOI on 3rd May with 60 points for Code 2613. I was hoping to get invitation on 20th May. Unfortunately, I was not invited.
> I am wonderign what might be the reason?
> 
> Also, I am in a dilema of retalking IELTS to increase my scrote to 70. Should I wait for next July cycle or should I spend another 9k and time to get a better IELTS score?




After May 6th Round, there were 258 ceilings left for 2613. Couple of days back My friend got invitation under state sponsership for same 2613. Looks like the Ceilings have been filled with state sponsered ones and folks with higher ranks(like 70 points). Even if you retake IELTS, you wont get it if the quota is filled for this financial year for 2613. It might be helpful for next year.

I reckon you should wait untill they publish the reports for 20th May Round to know if any ceilings are left for 2613.

I have submited EOI on 1st May 2013 under 261311 with 60 points and I havent got the invitation.


----------



## andrew_expat

dippradhan said:


> I submitted my EOI on 3rd May with 60 points for Code 2613. I was hoping to get invitation on 20th May. Unfortunately, I was not invited.
> I am wonderign what might be the reason?
> 
> Also, I am in a dilema of retalking IELTS to increase my scrote to 70. Should I wait for next July cycle or should I spend another 9k and time to get a better IELTS score?


Occupational ceiling for 2613 from SkillSelect shows availability of 258 applicants. However, other state-sponsorship applicants and skilled applicants (189) with higher points may have been able to secure their position at this stage.
Hopefully you might get an invitation on the first round of July. If you have time and money for IELTS, go for it.

Regards


----------



## redpixel

MellyPenty said:


> Hey Did you get the invitation???


Nope, I didn't get it. Better luck next round.


----------



## abhibakshi

Hi All,

I have recevived the invitation on my EOI on may first week and I'm in the process of applying for PR. I have noticed while filling the application form that I need to declare the Foreign addressdetails. I have stayed almost 3 years in USA and in three different cities. Do I need to mentioned all the addresses there.

Also dates could be approximate dates as I don't remember the exact date of moving in and moving out of a city.

Can anyone please answer my question?

Regards,
Abhisek


----------



## andrew_expat

abhibakshi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have recevived the invitation on my EOI on may first week and I'm in the process of applying for PR. I have noticed while filling the application form that I need to declare the Foreign addressdetails. I have stayed almost 3 years in USA and in three different cities. Do I need to mentioned all the addresses there.
> 
> Also dates could be approximate dates as I don't remember the exact date of moving in and moving out of a city.
> 
> Can anyone please answer my question?
> 
> Regards,
> Abhisek


You can simply put 1 address if you are not too sure about dates. I would say to mention the address where you lived longer.
As long as you have FBI clearance, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Zac1

I have just lodged my application i.e paid the required amount and then logged out.
I have now logged in again and my status shows that application is lodged.
I want to upload the docs but not able to find any tabs for it.
previously when I would log in, another window will open and I would put the TRN and move forward and now I just do not know what to do?
anY ADVICE or question to clarify what I am saying; will be welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## andrew_expat

Zac1 said:


> I have just lodged my application i.e paid the required amount and then logged out.
> I have now logged in again and my status shows that application is lodged.
> I want to upload the docs but not able to find any tabs for it.
> previously when I would log in, another window will open and I would put the TRN and move forward and now I just do not know what to do?
> anY ADVICE or question to clarify what I am saying; will be welcomed and appreciated.


Try this link. Log in and then you will find link to upload required documents.

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## Zac1

Thanks Andrew...I have also manage to find it on one of the right hand bars...
Thanks again


----------



## DreamOfOz

Hi,

I got invitation for 2613 developer programmer yesterday, with 75 points!! So happy!!


----------



## happybuddha

Hello, 

This thread seems to be an appropriate place for me to ask my question, if it isnt, the mod can please move it. 
I am naive and new to the immigration process. After looking at the huge rush at the Canadian gates, I am looking towards Aus and have these questions :

How did y'all calculate your points ? I referred this site 
SkillSelect Points Calculator | Harris Wake
and I am at about 70 or 75 points.
I think within a few days I should get my assessment from ACS. 
That is all that I have done so far. Write IELTS (and scored 8.5 overall, thankfully) and apply for ACS years/skill evaluation.
I am applying for the ANZCO 261313. 
Could some one please be so kind and guide me on, what should be my next step(s) ?


----------



## Mroks

happybuddha said:


> Hello,
> 
> This thread seems to be an appropriate place for me to ask my question, if it isnt, the mod can please move it.
> I am naive and new to the immigration process. After looking at the huge rush at the Canadian gates, I am looking towards Aus and have these questions :
> 
> How did y'all calculate your points ? I referred this site
> SkillSelect Points Calculator | Harris Wake
> and I am at about 70 or 75 points.
> I think within a few days I should get my assessment from ACS.
> That is all that I have done so far. Write IELTS (and scored 8.5 overall, thankfully) and apply for ACS years/skill evaluation.
> I am applying for the ANZCO 261313.
> Could some one please be so kind and guide me on, what should be my next step(s) ?


The information given on the said site is correct, but start referring the given below link for complete information.
SkillSelect

1. Once you are done with ACS and IELTS (min 6 band in each for 189), file for EOI. 
U can claim 10 points for 7 band in each module.
U can claim 20 points for 8 band in each module.
Note: Do not over claim points in EOI, else u will face rejection.

2. To get invitation on your EOI, u should have minimum 60 points. Applicants with higher points are invited first.

3. Once u get invitation, u can file for 189 visa.

Since the quota for 2613 is going to get completely filled very soon, cannot assure that u will be invited this year. Anyway the quota is going to reset on 1st July 2013 and u have a good chance there after.


----------



## happybuddha

Mroks said:


> The information given on the said site is correct, but start referring the given below link for complete information.
> SkillSelect
> 
> 1. Once you are done with ACS and IELTS (min 6 band in each for 189), file for EOI.
> U can claim 10 points for 7 band in each module.
> U can claim 20 points for 8 band in each module.
> Note: Do not over claim points in EOI, else u will face rejection.
> 
> 2. To get invitation on your EOI, u should have minimum 60 points. Applicants with higher points are invited first.
> 
> 3. Once u get invitation, u can file for 189 visa.
> 
> Since the quota for 2613 is going to get completely filled very soon, cannot assure that u will be invited this year. Anyway the quota is going to reset on 1st July 2013 and u have a good chance there after.


Thank you for replying. I see in your signature that you have applied for Vic SS. Is this mandatory ? And when should one apply for this ? If someone is applying for a 189 visa, a SS shouldn't be required right ? Of course to increase points, it is helpful.


----------



## apurvwalia

Hi all, if we have received the grant for Pr 190 , are we able to apply citizenship after one year. However, I have been living in Melbourne not Sydney for the past five years ??


----------



## akmirror

apurvwalia said:


> Hi all, if we have received the grant for Pr 190 , are we able to apply citizenship after one year. However, I have been living in Melbourne not Sydney for the past five years ??


It does not matter which state you have lived. You will be eligible after 1 year....


----------



## abhijit

happybuddha said:


> Hello,
> 
> This thread seems to be an appropriate place for me to ask my question, if it isnt, the mod can please move it.
> I am naive and new to the immigration process. After looking at the huge rush at the Canadian gates, I am looking towards Aus and have these questions :
> 
> How did y'all calculate your points ? I referred this site
> SkillSelect Points Calculator | Harris Wake
> and I am at about 70 or 75 points.
> I think within a few days I should get my assessment from ACS.
> That is all that I have done so far. Write IELTS (and scored 8.5 overall, thankfully) and apply for ACS years/skill evaluation.
> I am applying for the ANZCO 261313.
> Could some one please be so kind and guide me on, what should be my next step(s) ?




For EOI you will need IELTS and ACS results. Once ylu get your ACS assessment pdf, upload an EOI and wait for the invite. Meantime start getting police clearance certificates for all countries where you stayed for 12 months withing the last 10 years. You may also want to read the section on spouse functional engloish letter else you may end up oaying an additional 4000$ when applying for the visa.

All the best and you will get through I am sure

Abhijit


----------



## Zac1

i am the primary applicant and had enough points to get the invitation
now when i filled the form and lodged the application, the system want me to submit teh docs to confirm the skill assessment of my wife even though she is not the main applicant.
I have a feeling that it is just the system driven questions rather than anything else
any advice would be welcomed.
can i just ignore these questions or just write downa covering note for all questions that are there butI am not attaching any docs citing my reasons


----------



## Zac1

what does immi mean by this

Please provide evidence that you are a member of a family unit. This may include a certified copy of your family book/household booklet/family composition or adoption document

would birth certificate may not be sufficient for this.

In case, one does not have those requested docs, could i just make a statutory declaration?


----------



## Mroks

happybuddha said:


> Thank you for replying. I see in your signature that you have applied for Vic SS. Is this mandatory ? And when should one apply for this ? If someone is applying for a 189 visa, a SS shouldn't be required right ? Of course to increase points, it is helpful.


SS is not required for you as u r having 60 or more points.

There are some reasons in going for SS

1. First if occupation is *not present* on SOL http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1.pdf and is *present *on CSOL http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1-2.pdf SS is the option for getting invitation. Under such condition one cannot go for 189 option.

2. If the applicant is falling short by 5 points to reach 60 points.


----------



## andrew_expat

dreamofoz said:


> hi,
> 
> i got invitation for 2613 developer programmer yesterday, with 75 points!! So happy!!


congratulations pal.


----------



## andrew_expat

Stargaze said:


> Hi,
> 
> I didn't get the invitation. Just waiting for the July round.
> 
> Regards,


With 65 points, you will receive invitation within first 2 rounds when they reset Occupation Ceiling on July. Meanwhile, just hold your patience and prepare organizing documents such as police report or translation of documents if needed.


----------



## happybuddha

Thanks Abhijit and Mroks. I will begin working as directed.


----------



## happybuddha

One other question (which I googled for as well and couldnt find a reply), do I need to get PCC for my spouse as well ? Also it looks like the PCC is valid only for a year and it should be valid on the date of entry into Australia. Would y'all think one year is a viable time frame from where I stand currently (not even submitted EOI) ?


----------



## Mroks

happybuddha said:


> One other question (which I googled for as well and couldnt find a reply), do I need to get PCC for my spouse as well ? Also it looks like the PCC is valid only for a year and it should be valid on the date of entry into Australia. Would y'all think one year is a viable time frame from where I stand currently (not even submitted EOI) ?


U should get visa grant by Jan 2014 or earlier.
I am assuming u will file EOI by June since u will get the ACS result with in few days. U should definitely get invitation in month of July, looking at ur points, worst case scenario in Aug 2013. After filing for Visa 189, it takes around 4-5 months.

Sorry cannot guide u on PCC and Medicals. Have a check on threads related to it.


----------



## happybuddha

Mroks said:


> U should get visa grant by Jan 2014 or earlier.
> I am assuming u will file EOI by June since u will get the ACS result with in few days. U should definitely get invitation in month of July, looking at ur points, worst case scenario in Aug 2013. After filing for Visa 189, it takes around 4-5 months.
> 
> Sorry cannot guide u on PCC and Medicals. Have a check on threads related to it.


Thank you


----------



## niravchaku

Hi,

I have recently submitted my EOI. After submission, it has taken only age and IELTS points only.
My education and work experience points has *not *calculated.

I have provided my Assessment details while submitting EOI.

Anyone can guide me on this?


----------



## Chetu

You need to check the checkbox that says "this is a relevant experience" etc only then the exp will be considered for points


----------



## niravchaku

Chetu said:


> You need to check the checkbox that says "this is a relevant experience" etc only then the exp will be considered for points


Thanks Chetu. Its reflecting now. Now it shows 60 points. This is the minimum requirement...right?


----------



## Cheema

Hi All

I have a query hope to get advice.

My wife has only 12 months of experience in Developer Programmer,
However, if I calculate, we make 65 points as follows:
Spouse as Primary Applicant:
Age: 30
Education (MCA): 15
IELTS (8 each): 20
Total: 65

Her occupation code is Developer Programmer 261312, which is in SOL
and my occupation code is Database Administrator, 262111, only in CSOL.

Ques 1: Can we claim 5 points for myself, as I have 6.5 in each module? But out occupation code differs ( I have read somewhere that it must be same)

Ques 2: She has experience of just 1 year, does it make any problem for visa officer?

Please advice

Thanks in Advance
--Harman


----------



## andrew_expat

Cheema said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have a query hope to get advice.
> 
> My wife has only 12 months of experience in Developer Programmer,
> However, if I calculate, we make 65 points as follows:
> Spouse as Primary Applicant:
> Age: 30
> Education (MCA): 15
> IELTS (8 each): 20
> Total: 65
> 
> Her occupation code is Developer Programmer 261312, which is in SOL
> and my occupation code is Database Administrator, 262111, only in CSOL.
> 
> Ques 1: Can we claim 5 points for myself, as I have 6.5 in each module? But out occupation code differs ( I have read somewhere that it must be same)
> 
> Ques 2: She has experience of just 1 year, does it make any problem for visa officer?
> 
> Please advice
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> --Harman


Hi there, if your wife can claim 65 points as Developer Programmer 2613, she is eligible for Subclass 189. I believe occupation ceiling for this occupation has reached at this stage. However, this ceiling is to reset on July 1 and then you might get invi(tation within couple months (depending upon queue) if you submit your EOI soon (provided that you have other requirements fulfilled such as positive qualification assessment).

I don't think you will need to claim other 5 points if it is possible coz your wife already has more than required for 189 visa.

Hope this has been a little help for you.


----------



## erkbrisbane

Hi guys

Skill Select updated its occupation ceilings, 20th May report

SkillSelect


----------



## andrew_expat

erkbrisbane said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Skill Select updated its occupation ceilings, 20th May report
> 
> SkillSelect


Looks like there were not enough EOI.

Visa Subclass	Number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	794/925
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	36/75


----------



## akmirror

andrew_expat said:


> Looks like there were not enough EOI.
> 
> Visa Subclass	Number
> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	794/925
> Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	36/75


Quite surprised by this. I highly doubt they will achieve their planning levels for skilled visas. This is what I see in the immi website. 

_The 2012–13 Migration Program is set at *190 000 places*. This comprises:

60 185 places for family migrants who are sponsored by family members already in Australia
*129 250 places for skilled migrants* who gain entry essentially because of their work or business experience, business qualifications, skills or sponsorship
565 places for special eligibility migrants who are former permanent residents and have maintained close business, cultural or personal ties with Australia._

May be skillselect gives them this flexibility to choose how many visas they want to issue. They can increase or decrease accordingly.


----------



## abakik

akmirror said:


> Quite surprised by this. I highly doubt they will achieve their planning levels for skilled visas. This is what I see in the immi website.
> 
> _The 2012–13 Migration Program is set at *190 000 places*. This comprises:
> 
> 60 185 places for family migrants who are sponsored by family members already in Australia
> *129 250 places for skilled migrants* who gain entry essentially because of their work or business experience, business qualifications, skills or sponsorship
> 565 places for special eligibility migrants who are former permanent residents and have maintained close business, cultural or personal ties with Australia._
> 
> May be skillselect gives them this flexibility to choose how many visas they want to issue. They can increase or decrease accordingly.


acc to skillselect they accepted 18 137 applicants. however, the planned level was way higher, 45 550, than that. so it seems there is a huge gap.
http://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/statistical-info/visa-grants/migrant.htm
http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/reports/report-2013-05-20/


----------



## D D

Applied for EOI on 16 May 2013 with 60 points as Software Engineer, when can i expect the result.
Please suggest with your experience and protocols of the process.


----------



## Mroks

D D said:


> Applied for EOI on 16 May 2013 with 60 points as Software Engineer, when can i expect the result.
> Please suggest with your experience and protocols of the process.


First few rounds u may not get, but definitely after that. There will be no invitations for 2613 in the month of June so there will be huge crowd for July invitation.


----------



## mello555

I think only 794 invitations are there coz some occupations reached the ceiling --IT/engineering


----------



## D D

So i can expect the result in the month of JULY not before that.


----------



## Mroks

D D said:


> So i can expect the result in the month of JULY not before that.


Ceiling has already reached for ur occupation code as per the report displayed today on DIAC site. The yearly quota has been completely filled.

U have to wait till July 2013. Like u many will be waiting and there will large number of applications for July invitation rounds. 

For initially few rounds of July 2013 applicants with 60 points will face problem. But going ahead u will get invitation.


----------



## LENS

Gill28 said:


> Has anybody ever applied for 189 or 190 for Fashion designer ?
> I am curious to know about it as I have never heard anyone applying for a skilled visa for a fashion designer.


hi Gill28
Even Iam planning for same fashion desiginer, what is ur status , did u get any invitation. Seems that only ACT is inviting now.


----------



## dippradhan

Can Anyone tell what is the latest EOI submission date with 60 points under the skill "Software and Application Programmers" for which some one got invitation?


----------



## sjay

dippradhan said:


> Can Anyone tell what is the latest EOI submission date with 60 points under the skill "Software and Application Programmers" for which some one got invitation?


From what I could tell from the report, last 60 pointer under the the skill " Software and Application Programmers" who got an invite was on 30th April. I applied on May 1st. Just my luck. lol.


----------



## chris007

hi previouly i been to uk did masters there now am in india but i dont want to show my uk experiance am going to show india work experiance and i changed my passport got new one on replaced by damage /lost if i hide my uk experiance is they can find when i file application for 189 subclass


----------



## dippradhan

sjay said:


> From what I could tell from the report, last 60 pointer under the the skill " Software and Application Programmers" who got an invite was on 30th April. I applied on May 1st. Just my luck. lol.


@Sjay,
How can you be so sure from the report? I cannot see any skill specific reports in the Skill Select.


----------



## sjay

dippradhan said:


> @Sjay,
> How can you be so sure from the report? I cannot see any skill specific reports in the Skill Select.


May 6th round shows that, last 60 pointer who got an invite was at 4: 29 pm on April 30. After may 6th round, there were around 258 invites left for Programmers. So clearly, people with 60 points who applied before that time should have received an invitation. On May 20th round, none of the 60 pointers under the skill " Software and application programmer" received the invite, because 65, 70 and 80 pointers exceeded the total of 258 invites. Does it make sense?


----------



## mandeeps

sjay said:


> May 6th round shows that, last 60 pointer who got an invite was at 4: 29 pm on April 30. After may 6th round, there were around 258 invites left for Programmers. So clearly, people with 60 points who applied before that time should have received an invitation. On May 20th round, none of the 60 pointers under the skill " Software and application programmer" received the invite, because 65, 70 and 80 pointers exceeded the total of 258 invites. Does it make sense?


Hi sjay,

If u have applied on apr 30, then why u have not got the invitation on 6th may, bcz on that date you are also eligible.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sjay

mandeeps said:


> Hi sjay,
> 
> If u have applied on apr 30, then why u have not got the invitation on 6th may, bcz on that date you are also eligible.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi
I applied on May 1st. Not April 30th. Now I will have to wait till they reset the ceiling in July.


----------



## mandeeps

sjay said:


> Hi
> I applied on May 1st. Not April 30th. Now I will have to wait till they reset the ceiling in July.


Actually i am asking on 6th may, no invitation for 60 points?


----------



## Sarik

*EOI Mistake*



auslover said:


> HI guys,
> 
> As the EOI process has already started so i am starting this thread where people can share , Their EOi filing status and issues.
> 
> I Filed EOI today with 60 points


Hi,

I would highly appreciate if anyone could help me giving some advice. I also do apologies due to reply to this post as I don't know how to create a new post here! 

Actually, I have received an invitation from DIAC to apply for the visa subclass 190 based on my EOI. While applying in the online application today, I found that I did a typing mistake in my EOI. In the English Language section, I wrote my Test reference number: ‘12AU000123ABCD12’ instead of ‘12AU000123ABCD127G’ (‘7G’ is missing at the end). As far I understand, EOI information should be 100% same with e-visa application to successfully grant a visa. Therefore, I would be highly glad if anyone kindly advise what I can do in this stage? Should I apply for the visa with ‘corrected’ information and mention my case officer about the mistake in my EOI?

Looking for your help!


----------



## pallavishri

Hey Folks,

Even I am awaiting results for EOI & SS submitted.

Congratulations to all those who have already sailed through!

Regards,
Pallavi


----------



## pallavishri

Hi Sarik. I understand what stress you wud b gng thru..I think the best way would be to wait for the CO and then detail him on what went wrong. I am certain that he will give you a resolution. All the Best!





Sarik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would highly appreciate if anyone could help me giving some advice. I also do apologies due to reply to this post as I don't know how to create a new post here!
> 
> Actually, I have received an invitation from DIAC to apply for the visa subclass 190 based on my EOI. While applying in the online application today, I found that I did a typing mistake in my EOI. In the English Language section, I wrote my Test reference number: ‘12AU000123ABCD12’ instead of ‘12AU000123ABCD127G’ (‘7G’ is missing at the end). As far I understand, EOI information should be 100% same with e-visa application to successfully grant a visa. Therefore, I would be highly glad if anyone kindly advise what I can do in this stage? Should I apply for the visa with ‘corrected’ information and mention my case officer about the mistake in my EOI?
> 
> Looking for your help!


----------



## Sarik

pallavishri said:


> Hi Sarik. I understand what stress you wud b gng thru..I think the best way would be to wait for the CO and then detail him on what went wrong. I am certain that he will give you a resolution. All the Best!


Hi Pallavishir,

Lot of thanks mate. What do you mean by CO?? Could you please explain?


----------



## pallavishri

Yes Sarik. I meant Case Officer. 



Sarik said:


> Hi Pallavishir,
> 
> Lot of thanks mate. What do you mean by CO?? Could you please explain?


----------



## Sarik

pallavishri said:


> Yes Sarik. I meant Case Officer.


I understand. But I am confused whether I should apply with this EOI or not. As I didn't apply for the e-visa yet (I am really scared as lot of money involved) how the Case Officer will contact me? Do you have any idea about whom should I contact now?

Cheers,

Sarik


----------



## pallavishri

I haven't got an invite yet. The seniors on this forum may be able to give you more details about the next steps.



Sarik said:


> I understand. But I am confused whether I should apply with this EOI or not. As I didn't apply for the e-visa yet (I am really scared as lot of money involved) how the Case Officer will contact me? Do you have any idea about whom should I contact now?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sarik


----------



## sjay

mandeeps said:


> Actually i am asking on 6th may, no invitation for 60 points?


Yes. 60 pointers received invitation on May 6th.


----------



## sjay

Sarik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would highly appreciate if anyone could help me giving some advice. I also do apologies due to reply to this post as I don't know how to create a new post here!
> 
> Actually, I have received an invitation from DIAC to apply for the visa subclass 190 based on my EOI. While applying in the online application today, I found that I did a typing mistake in my EOI. In the English Language section, I wrote my Test reference number: ‘12AU000123ABCD12’ instead of ‘12AU000123ABCD127G’ (‘7G’ is missing at the end). As far I understand, EOI information should be 100% same with e-visa application to successfully grant a visa. Therefore, I would be highly glad if anyone kindly advise what I can do in this stage? Should I apply for the visa with ‘corrected’ information and mention my case officer about the mistake in my EOI?
> 
> Looking for your help!


I don't really think it is gonna be a problem, as long you have given the right IELTS score.


----------



## andrew_expat

Sarik said:


> I understand. But I am confused whether I should apply with this EOI or not. As I didn't apply for the e-visa yet (I am really scared as lot of money involved) how the Case Officer will contact me? Do you have any idea about whom should I contact now?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sarik


You didn't wait your TRF to arrive before submitting your EOI, did you? Did you just took the TRF number online?  Mate good news is you should not panic. While you apply for your visa, just don't change anything. CO will see your attached IELTS result. As long as the test date is same, this small error won't be a problem.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sachindev

Hello Friends,

I got NSW SS invitation yesterday. I was ditched by migration agent and now doing this myself.

Please advise what are all documents need to be uploaded while applying visa and what information asked during applying the 190 visa.

Thanks in Advance 

Regards,
Sachindev


----------



## Rocky Balboa

sachindev said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I got NSW SS invitation yesterday. I was ditched by migration agent and now doing this myself.
> 
> Please advise what are all documents need to be uploaded while applying visa and what information asked during applying the 190 visa.
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> Regards,
> Sachindev


HI Sachindev and experienced Forum members,

I have not received any invitation. However, i Plan to know the informations in advance. I plan to apply for South Australia if I receive invitation. Regarding financial capacity section, I am confused. Do we need to have bank balance of 25,000$ at disposal in case they ask for evidence? Did I understand correctly. What other documents do i need to make ready? Can anyone who has received SS from South Australia help me. 


"Applicants must ensure that they have sufficient funds for settling and living when they arrive in South Australia. Applicants should not dispose of any assets before the visa is granted and these funds must be available upon arrival in South Australia. Evidence of financial capacity is not required. However, Immigration SA reserves the right to seek additional information or evidence at a later stage if necessary. The requirement depends on whether you are applying offshore or onshore:"

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104


Rosan


----------



## Sarik

barry_J said:


> If the IELTS result is before the DOE I think it should be fine. However, if the IELTS test result is after the DOE I think it may be a problem. You can call up DIAC to confirm the same.


Hi,

I would highly appreciate if anyone could help me giving some advice. I also do apologies due to reply to this post as I don't know how to create a new post! 

Actually, I have received an invitation from DIAC to apply for the visa subclass 190 based on my EOI. While applying in the online application today, I found that I did a typing mistake in my EOI. In the English Language section, I wrote my Test reference number: ‘12AU000123ABCD12’ instead of ‘12AU000123ABCD127G’ (‘7G’ is missing at the end). As far I understand, EOI information should be 100% same with e-visa application to successfully grant a visa. Therefore, I would be highly glad if anyone kindly advise what I can do in this stage? Should I apply for the visa with ‘corrected’ information and mention my case officer about the mistake in my EOI?

Looking for your help!


----------



## bjtamuli

dahalrosan said:


> HI Sachindev and experienced Forum members,
> 
> I have not received any invitation. However, i Plan to know the informations in advance. I plan to apply for South Australia if I receive invitation. Regarding financial capacity section, I am confused. Do we need to have bank balance of 25,000$ at disposal in case they ask for evidence? Did I understand correctly. What other documents do i need to make ready? Can anyone who has received SS from South Australia help me.
> 
> "Applicants must ensure that they have sufficient funds for settling and living when they arrive in South Australia. Applicants should not dispose of any assets before the visa is granted and these funds must be available upon arrival in South Australia. Evidence of financial capacity is not required. However, Immigration SA reserves the right to seek additional information or evidence at a later stage if necessary. The requirement depends on whether you are applying offshore or onshore:"
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104
> 
> Rosan


Hi Rosan,

I did apply for SS to South Australia on 22nd March 2013 and received an invite to apply visa by 24th April 2013. Apart from financial capacity declaration (approximated fund value of items like - cash, gold, investments in stocks/Mutual Funds, PPF, EPF, Property ( even if in parent's name), automobile selling price, house rent/lease advance deposits), you would need to write why you decided to apply SS for South Australia with some recruiting company names hiring candidates matching your ANZSCO skill set (seek.com.au can help to find few names). My skill assessment was from VETASSES and I didn't submit any other document except IELTS Test Report Form. Let me know if you need any further information.

I am yet to submit my Visa application to DIAC. 

Bhaskar

ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS :05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013, SA Invite: 24-Apr-2013


----------



## Sarik

andrew_expat said:


> It is really easy. You can simply change or edit the TRF number by logging in as it will give you opportunity to edit.
> However, it is very easy to get correct TRF number in first place. If you are comfused, please send a message and I can suggest you if this help is needed.


Hi friend,

I would highly appreciate if you could help me giving some advice. I also do apologies due to reply to this post. 

Actually, I have received an invitation from DIAC to apply for the visa subclass 190 based on my EOI. While applying in the online application today, I found that I did a typing mistake in my EOI. In the English Language section, I wrote my Test reference number: ‘12AU000123ABCD12’ instead of ‘12AU000123ABCD127G’ (‘7G’ is missing at the end). As far I understand, EOI information should be 100% same with e-visa application to successfully grant a visa. Therefore, I would be highly glad if anyone kindly advise what I can do in this stage? Should I apply for the visa with ‘corrected’ information and mention my case officer about the mistake in my EOI?

Looking for your help!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

bjtamuli said:


> Hi Rosan,
> 
> I did apply for SS to South Australia on 22nd March 2013 and received an invite to apply visa by 24th April 2013. Apart from financial capacity declaration (approximated fund value of items like - cash, gold, investments in stocks/Mutual Funds, PPF, EPF, Property ( even if in parent's name), automobile selling price, house rent/lease advance deposits), you would need to write why you decided to apply SS for South Australia with some recruiting company names hiring candidates matching your ANZSCO skill set (seek.com.au can help to find few names). My skill assessment was from VETASSES and I didn't submit any other document except IELTS Test Report Form. Let me know if you need any further information.
> 
> I am yet to submit my Visa application to DIAC.
> 
> Bhaskar
> 
> ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS :05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013, SA Invite: 24-Apr-2013


HI bhaskar,

THank you very much for the reply in the forum. Since you have already received SA state nomination, could you please share what all documents did you send for SS. You said you did not submit any other documents except IELTS test report form! My skill assessment is currently being assessed by the VETASSESS as well, I am waiting for the outcome in few weeks.

Do we upload all the documents online? How much is the processing fee? How do we make financial capacity declaration? Is it like statutory declaration we make on our own or do we need go to Agents or Firms who are specialized at this? Do we combine cash, gold, property, income sources all together? Did you submit them as well? 

One last question, why we decided to apply to South Australia, do we write name of companies that hire candidates matching my skillset..however it is extremely rare that SA hires exactly the same job code i find only 2 or 3..but the occupation ceiling for environmental consultants as published in DIAC webiste is 23 out of 1620 allocated seats. I think they will reset in July. Plus the SA immigration website shows HIGH availabilty for Environmental Consultants.

Please help me answer these questions and make me a chekclist for SS and EOI application both.

Thanks and regards
roshan


----------



## pandakou

Hi,

I am new to this forum. Any Senior, kindly give your inputs for the following query.

I have submitted my EOI on the date of the IELTS result declared.
My IELTS result declared on 10th May and on he same day (10th May itself) I have submitted my EOI and on 11th May I have updated the TRF Number in the EOI application as I received the hard copy of IELTS result on 11th May. Is this fine as my EOI Submission date is same as my IELTS result declaration date. 

Anxiously, looking forward for any expert advice...

Thanks in advance..


----------



## FerFrizzo

Hey Seniors,

As Software Developer invitations reached the ceiling, I'd like to ask you how is the previous behavior? Can I expect more invitations available after July 1st?

I know that there is no guarantee of it, but what can we expect?

Cheers guys!!


----------



## Jazz2013

Should not be a problem...



pandakou said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Any Senior, kindly give your inputs for the following query.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on the date of the IELTS result declared.
> My IELTS result declared on 10th May and on he same day (10th May itself) I have submitted my EOI and on 11th May I have updated the TRF Number in the EOI application as I received the hard copy of IELTS result on 11th May. Is this fine as my EOI Submission date is same as my IELTS result declaration date.
> 
> Anxiously, looking forward for any expert advice...
> 
> Thanks in advance..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

bjtamuli said:


> Hi Rosan,
> 
> I did apply for SS to South Australia on 22nd March 2013 and received an invite to apply visa by 24th April 2013. Apart from financial capacity declaration (approximated fund value of items like - cash, gold, investments in stocks/Mutual Funds, PPF, EPF, Property ( even if in parent's name), automobile selling price, house rent/lease advance deposits), you would need to write why you decided to apply SS for South Australia with some recruiting company names hiring candidates matching your ANZSCO skill set (seek.com.au can help to find few names). My skill assessment was from VETASSES and I didn't submit any other document except IELTS Test Report Form. Let me know if you need any further information.
> 
> I am yet to submit my Visa application to DIAC.
> 
> Bhaskar
> 
> ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS :05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013, SA Invite: 24-Apr-2013


HI Bhaskar,
I tried to send PM. however i am not sure if it worked properly. I have put forward my query in the forum. Can u provide me with your email address? so that i can ask you my queries?


----------



## wifi

HI all members, I have received invitation to apply today as i got my NSW SS today. I will be looking for some help from the experienced members. Cheers n good luck to all


----------



## hihihehe

Can I ask how to claim the Australia Working Experience? I have nearly 2 years working experience in Australia so do I have to do skill assessment for it or I can submit that experience through DIAC? I already received positive result from ACS but without including my work experience


----------



## Mroks

wifi said:


> HI all members, I have received invitation to apply today as i got my NSW SS today. I will be looking for some help from the experienced members. Cheers n good luck to all


Congrats and wishing you a speedy smooth process ahead.


----------



## andiamo

Hello,

Folks around here who have an approved PR and completed the stamping formalities, need your advise on a couple of queries

I was issued my visa in November '12 and am planning to travel to Perth early August, only to get the visa activated and fly back to India. Do not plan to migrate immediately.

1. Is there a minimum period of stay mandated by the Immigration auth or it open to the individual. I am planning to fly back 3-4 days after activation. Would that be ok ?

2.Do me and my spouse who are primary and secondary applicants on the visa both be required to travel for getting the activation. Or is it enough if just the Primary applicant travels.

3. And hope we can fly to any city in Australia to get the activation done. Am I correct ?

Thanks


----------



## josh.machine

Can someone pls help answer my questions when filing EOI

1. EOI is not considering or awarding me separate 5 points for Australia work ex, i have total 9 years work ex with 2 years in Oz so i should be getting total 20 points as such but being awarded only 15. What to do?
2. Education requires precise dates to be provided which is not mentioned in any educational documents, can u pls suggest what to do here?
3. Should i include my new job post ACS assessment in EOI?
4.Should i select both 189, 190 visa types considering any future change in policies post 1st July?

Thanks


----------



## utsc

*Educational Qualification.*

I graduated with a Bachelor Degree from the University of Toronto and there after did a four more auditing and advanced accounting courses at York University. That is I have studied in two universities but got a degree from one university and completed a only few advanced accounting courses at another university (did not obtain a degree or diploma) in order to meet the entry requirements to write the CA (Chartered Accountant) program. Thereafter I successfully completed the CA program.

I received a successful qualification assessment for the Occupation of Accountant. The qualification assessment outcome letter states the following"

1) Your Bachelor's degree from University of Toronto, Canada is comparable to an Australian Bachelor's degree
2) Your courses taken through York University Canada is also assessed.
3) The units completed through CA, Canada is also assessed. 

You have met the minimum core requirements. 

Since all 3 qualifications (1, 2 & 3 above) are mentioned in my assessment outcome letter I assume I have to include all 3 qualifications / courses in the EOI application under Educational Qualifications. First one easy I select Bachelor's Degree. Under what category do I enter items # 2 & #3 ?

What should I do? (I don't want to enter any information incorrectly and get disqualified)

Thank you very much for your time and feed back


----------



## pallavishri

Hey Guys,

I received my WA SS today. I have already sent the signed agreement to them. Now awaiting the visa invite.

Thanks to this forum for all the ready info avlbl at all times.

Regards,
Pal


----------



## Mroks

pallavishri said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I received my WA SS today. I have already sent the signed agreement to them. Now awaiting the visa invite.
> 
> Thanks to this forum for all the ready info avlbl at all times.
> 
> Regards,
> Pal


Congrats. Worked very fast for you.


----------



## pallavishri

*Hi..*

Thanks Mroks! :fingerscrossed:




Mroks said:


> Congrats. Worked very fast for you.


----------



## murthykpt

*multiple EOIs*



Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks desi_aussie, thats precisely my thoughts.
> 
> I have moved a step ahead and have submitted second EOI and also for SA_SS, but I am yet to courier my docs to SA. Meanwhile WA has confirmed they have finally got their criterias finalised and my two cent on they commencing processing of application next week. So I have decided to wait for one more week and then will decide if I will go with my plan B or not.
> 
> Rekha


Hi

My 190 VISA (SA sponsored) is in final stages and I am intentionally delaying it. Now I have an sponsorship letter from NSW and I am yet to submit my EOI number to them. I am temted to lodge another appllication with NSW sponsorship.

I would like to know is it legal to create another EOI and submit the same to NSW to get an invite and lodge a VISA application. I do n't want to cancel the current SA sponsored VISA application before I get an invite.
Pls suggest.

Regards
Murthy


----------



## josh.machine

Guys quick question since u have submitted eoi. Can we make an educated guess related to start and end dates of education without having any actual documented proof. I don't have a single document contain start and end dates.

Can u pls urgently clarify this


----------



## josh.machine

EOI submitted. I have never been so confused! Have taken educated guesses and submitted, hopefully it would not be a problem.
Still have the follwing doubts
1. Education dates have been second guessed based on available mark sheets. Hope no ones asks for precise proof for dates.
2. What are classes 10th and 12th which need to be added in education called as? I have mentioned the qualification as ISC and ICSE and name as pre university and secondary school. Hope that is fine too.

IELTS 29th May: R-9 L-9 W-7.5 S-7.5, ACS: 1st Feb-4th April'13 Analyst Programmer, EOI : 31st May'13


----------



## akmirror

josh.machine said:


> EOI submitted. I have never been so confused! Have taken educated guesses and submitted, hopefully it would not be a problem.
> Still have the follwing doubts
> 1. Education dates have been second guessed based on available mark sheets. Hope no ones asks for precise proof for dates.
> 2. What are classes 10th and 12th which need to be added in education called as? I have mentioned the qualification as ISC and ICSE and name as pre university and secondary school. Hope that is fine too.
> 
> IELTS 29th May: R-9 L-9 W-7.5 S-7.5, ACS: 1st Feb-4th April'13 Analyst Programmer, EOI : 31st May'13


AFAIK, the only details required to enter are the Bachelor degree or higher which have been submitted to your skills assessment organization..in ur case ACS....no need below that


----------



## pallavishri

*Visa Invite..*

Got my Visa Invite today!



pallavishri said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I received my WA SS today. I have already sent the signed agreement to them. Now awaiting the visa invite.
> 
> Thanks to this forum for all the ready info avlbl at all times.
> 
> Regards,
> Pal


----------



## rvijay

Guys is the cap for software testers closed for this year?


----------



## Mroks

rvijay said:


> Guys is the cap for software testers closed for this year?


Ceiling reached for 2613 for the current year.


----------



## rvijay

Mroks said:


> Ceiling reached for 2613 for the current year.


Thanks Mroks.. How is ur VIC SS going on?


----------



## Mroks

rvijay said:


> Thanks Mroks.. How is ur VIC SS going on?


Since the ceiling is reached, Vic will wait till 1st July. Expecting result in 1st or 2nd week of July. If result comes out negative, then will apply for SA or ACT.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

*Old Visa, New Passport*

Hi all,

My old passport is due to expire soon. Hence, I have submitted application to the District Administration Office (DAO) in my home country Nepal for a new passport. I lived in Germany for quite a while. I didn't xerox copy the visa in my old passport. 

Now, when I apply for my visa to DIAC, will they ask for old residence proof while I was in Germany? 

Do I also require that for issuing Police Clearance Certificate in Germany (to show when i entered and left germany)?

Please answer.

Rosan


----------



## andrew_expat

dahalrosan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My old passport is due to expire soon. Hence, I have submitted application to the District Administration Office (DAO) in my home country Nepal for a new passport. I lived in Germany for quite a while. I didn't xerox copy the visa in my old passport.
> 
> Now, when I apply for my visa to DIAC, will they ask for old residence proof while I was in Germany?
> 
> Do I also require that for issuing Police Clearance Certificate in Germany (to show when i entered and left germany)?
> 
> Please answer.
> 
> Rosan


Hi Rosan,
While applying for visa, you will need to put details of your stay and if it is a permanent residence visa then you will need to mention this too. However, if it was a tourist or student visa (temporary visa) then it's not required.
And if your stay was about or over 12 months period then you definitely will need to obtain Police Clearance Certificate. If you need details about how to obtain this, please go on this link:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

Hope this has been helpful.


----------



## niravchaku

Is 60 points enough to get the invitation for Sotware developer category?


----------



## dunk

niravchaku said:


> Is 60 points enough to get the invitation for Sotware developer category?


Yes .But now occupation ceiling is filled so you have to wait till 1st July


----------



## Mroks

niravchaku said:


> Is 60 points enough to get the invitation for Sotware developer category?


That is enough to get the invitation. But your invitation will get delayed by few rounds as there will be lot of rush in July.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Mroks said:


> That is enough to get the invitation. But your invitation will get delayed by few rounds as there will be lot of rush in July.


Hi Mroks,

I will just have 55 points after my assessment outcome turns out positive. I am planning to apply for state sponsorship to SA. In case i bag 5 points provided I get nomination from SA, I will pass the minimum threshold set at 60
points. I hope to get assessment by the end of June. So, If I apply for SS and EOI in the first week of July, what are the chances of me getting invite? Are there ranking system? I know those who have more points get invitation early? My occupation is still in High Availability list of SA immigration site.

Or what do experts reckon? Should I retake IELTS and boost my score to 8 each band so that my points increase to 65 which makes me eligible for subclass 189? However, I do not have enough dates in my city for General Training Module..Only in July 6 and September 10. July 6 is too early and I only want to take IELTS after I get my assessment outcome. In case the outcome is negative no point wasting time and money. Worst case scenario: I may not score 8 in each band. then september is too far away..Please suggest Help!!! i need to make action plan in advance


----------



## Mroks

dahalrosan said:


> Hi Mroks,
> 
> I will just have 55 points after my assessment outcome turns out positive. I am planning to apply for state sponsorship to SA. In case i bag 5 points provided I get nomination from SA, I will pass the minimum threshold set at 60
> points. I hope to get assessment by the end of June. So, If I apply for SS and EOI in the first week of July, what are the chances of me getting invite? Are there ranking system? I know those who have more points get invitation early? My occupation is still in High Availability list of SA immigration site.


What is your occupation code?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Mroks said:


> What is your occupation code?


234312..let me edit my signature and check my second half i have edited lateron


----------



## Mroks

dahalrosan said:


> Hi Mroks,
> 
> I will just have 55 points after my assessment outcome turns out positive. I am planning to apply for state sponsorship to SA. In case i bag 5 points provided I get nomination from SA, I will pass the minimum threshold set at 60
> points. I hope to get assessment by the end of June. So, If I apply for SS and EOI in the first week of July, what are the chances of me getting invite? Are there ranking system? I know those who have more points get invitation early? My occupation is still in High Availability list of SA immigration site.
> 
> Or what do experts reckon? Should I retake IELTS and boost my score to 8 each band so that my points increase to 65 which makes me eligible for subclass 189? However, I do not have enough dates in my city for General Training Module..Only in July 6 and September 10. July 6 is too early and I only want to take IELTS after I get my assessment outcome. In case the outcome is negative no point wasting time and money. Worst case scenario: I may not score 8 in each band. then september is too far away..Please suggest Help!!! i need to make action plan in advance


You have chances of getting invitation by August or latest by mid September, provided you file for SA SS in 1st week of July. 
Points do not play any preferential role in case of 190 route ie for SS. An applicant with 55 points and an applicant with 70 points are at same level. 
SA is a safe state as the SS rejections are not common over there like Victoria.

Note: Points play an important role in 189 route.


----------



## ojhaa

Ok Another quick questions I have an EOI for 189 with 65 Points , I ( most probably getting impatient) filled in the nomination request for Victoria for 190 providing EOI /ACS/IELTS details and identifiers

Though my EOI is only for 189 I hope that doesn't negatively impact getting an invitation cant seem to figure out a way for withdrawing it


----------



## Mroks

ojhaa said:


> Ok Another quick questions I have an EOI for 189 with 65 Points , I ( most probably getting impatient) filled in the nomination request for Victoria for 190 providing EOI /ACS/IELTS details and identifiers
> 
> Though my EOI is only for 189 I hope that doesn't negatively impact getting an invitation cant seem to figure out a way for withdrawing it


Filing for state Vic SS will not affect your 189 route in any way. See that the 189 option is set in your EOI. There is high possibility for you to get invitation in few rounds. Some delay in invitation is expected as there are many with same occupation code waiting for months due to ceiling effect.


----------



## ojhaa

Thanks will post if i I find a way to withdraw the Vic requisition for nomination


----------



## Mroks

ojhaa said:


> Thanks will post if i I find a way to withdraw the Vic requisition for nomination


Heard there is also some option like suspension apart from withdrawal, check into details of it.


----------



## Nothingtolose

Hi everybody,

I am a newbie of this forum. I have some questions abt the time frame of application of visa 190. 

1. How long does it take for the result of Permanent visa Health check?

2. How long does it take to know who is the Case officer allocated?

3. Normally, how long does it take to gain 190 permanent visa after submitting the application?

Many thanks in advance to everybody.


----------



## aqb11

Folks, 

For my ACS skill assessment i submitted Stat Dec (given by a senior manager) for my current employment. This was because my empoyer doesn't issue exp letter with roles and respobilities which is the format required by ACS. I got the + assessment and applied my EOI on 29th May. 

Now, if i get an invite then should i submit the same stat dec when lodging PR application? 

DIAC asks to provide supporting documents for each points claimed. So i am wondering if only ACS letter will suffice or i also need to submit any of the below docs:

1) Same stat dec letter which i submitted for ACS assessment. This letter is more than 3 months old dated now.

2) New stat dec letter 

3) Experience Letter from my employer which only states start-date of employment, not roles and responsibilities.

Looking forward to your inputs!


Best Regards


----------



## joel84

*change to visa 190 to 189*

Hi

As I had only 6.5 score in IELTS I had to apply for visa 190 and its in progress. However I tried for IELTS again and got 7.5 score and I want to apply for 189 as this gives me more options. Is this possible please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Mroks

joel84 said:


> Hi
> 
> As I had only 6.5 score in IELTS I had to apply for visa 190 and its in progress. However I tried for IELTS again and got 7.5 score and I want to apply for 189 as this gives me more options. Is this possible please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


For 189, your occupation has to be on SOL and you should have minimum 60 points.
For 190, your occupation has to be on CSOL and SNOL (State Nomination Occupation List) and you should have minimum 55 points.

SOL - http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1.pdf
CSOL - http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1-2.pdf

7 band in each module of IELTS gives you 10 points.


----------



## joel84

I know that ..

I have already applied after reading this for 190 . I am just waiting get approved then I can stamp it. 

My question is can I apply for 189 now.

Thanks






Mroks said:


> For 189, your occupation has to be on SOL and you should have minimum 60 points.
> For 190, your occupation has to be on CSOL and SNOL (State Nomination Occupation List) and you should have minimum 55 points.
> 
> SOL - http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1.pdf
> CSOL - http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1-2.pdf
> 
> 7 band in each module of IELTS gives you 10 points.


----------



## Mroks

joel84 said:


> I know that ..
> 
> I have already applied after reading this for 190 . I am just waiting get approved then I can stamp it.
> 
> My question is can I apply for 189 now.
> 
> Thanks


You can apply for 189, and latter on after getting 189 invitation you can refuse 190 SS.


----------



## mimfarook

Does anyone know up to how many years from date of completed IELTS will be accepted for an EOI?


----------



## Mroks

mimfarook said:


> Does anyone know up to how many years from date of completed IELTS will be accepted for an EOI?


IELTS validity period is 3 years, previously it was 2 years. Need to check with sponsoring state if going for SS, whether states follows the same.


----------



## adi2013

mimfarook said:


> Does anyone know up to how many years from date of completed IELTS will be accepted for an EOI?


AFAIK - 2 years from the result date


----------



## mimfarook

Mroks said:


> IELTS validity period is 3 years, previously it was 2 years. Need to check with sponsoring state if going for SS, whether states follows the same.


Thanks Mroks that's one thing less to worry about..


----------



## aqb11

*statutory declaration for current employement*



aqb11 said:


> Folks,
> 
> For my ACS skill assessment i submitted Stat Dec (given by a senior manager) for my current employment. This was because my empoyer doesn't issue exp letter with roles and respobilities which is the format required by ACS. I got the + assessment and applied my EOI on 29th May.
> 
> Now, if i get an invite then should i submit the same stat dec when lodging PR application?
> 
> DIAC asks to provide supporting documents for each points claimed. So i am wondering if only ACS letter will suffice or i also need to submit any of the below docs:
> 
> 1) Same stat dec letter which i submitted for ACS assessment. This letter is more than 3 months old dated now.
> 
> 2) New stat dec letter
> 
> 3) Experience Letter from my employer which only states start-date of employment, not roles and responsibilities.
> 
> Looking forward to your inputs!
> 
> 
> Best Regards


Could any please help me with above query..i am bit worried about this.


----------



## balajianthia

I have taken the IELTS test 4 times already. But there is a competition between Speaking & Writing and I always miss out by 0.5 in any of these modules. The recent result is L-8.5, R - 8, W - 7, S - 6.5. I do not want to reappear again and contemplating on revaluation; will that improve my score in Speaking?

Also, My ACS is +ve for 263113 (Network Analyst) and will I be eligible to apply to get 60 points including the SS for further processing?


----------



## Harish2013

Hi Expert!
I would like to know if we could submit multiple EOIs at the same time.
One for ANZSCO code 1111, another for code 2222?
Assumed we had both 1111 and 2222 skill assessment done already.

Then wait for invitations, which one comes earlier, then proceed to elodge it and cancel/withdraw another EOI.

Is this possible?
Thank you very much.


----------



## Mroks

Harish2013 said:


> Hi Expert!
> I would like to know if we could submit multiple EOIs at the same time.
> One for ANZSCO code 1111, another for code 2222?
> Assumed we had both 1111 and 2222 skill assessment done already.
> 
> Then wait for invitations, which one comes earlier, then proceed to elodge it and cancel/withdraw another EOI.
> 
> Is this possible?
> Thank you very much.


I think, it should work.


----------



## Shial

Any hope in getting Office Manager back in the list this time?


----------



## nectar_s

Mroks said:


> For 189, your occupation has to be on SOL and you should have minimum 60 points.
> For 190, your occupation has to be on CSOL and SNOL (State Nomination Occupation List) and you should have minimum 55 points.
> 
> SOL - http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1.pdf
> CSOL - http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1-2.pdf
> 
> 7 band in each module of IELTS gives you 10 points.


Hi Mroks

my nomination is listed in CSOL, (currently 55 points), but my nominated in not listed in any of state individual sponsorship, list, does it mean that i am not eligible for SS, please advise.

i am yet to give ielts , if i get 7 , i can go for SOL, but exams being tougher , iam thinking if i can go with 190


----------



## Mroks

nectar_s said:


> Hi Mroks
> 
> my nomination is listed in CSOL, (currently 55 points), but my nominated in not listed in any of state individual sponsorship, list, does it mean that i am not eligible for SS, please advise.
> 
> i am yet to give ielts , if i get 7 , i can go for SOL, but exams being tougher , iam thinking if i can go with 190


What is your 6 digit occupation code? Also mention the same in your signature.


----------



## nectar_s

Mroks said:


> What is your 6 digit occupation code? Also mention the same in your signature.


221214 - many of the state occupational list have my occupation listed under off-list criteria. , very much confused on this. becos they mention that this applies to that particular states' international students . pl advise and give more clarity


----------



## Mroks

nectar_s said:


> 221214 - many of the state occupational list have my occupation listed under off-list criteria. , very much confused on this. becos they mention that this applies to that particular states' international students . pl advise and give more clarity


I think you need to wait till 1st July, by which all the states would declare their SNOL.
I am able to find your occupation code on ACT SNOL, for which the quota has been completely filled for the year 2012-2013. http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-2012-13_may.pdf


----------



## nectar_s

Hi Morks

thank you so much for the information. let me wait for july listing.

one more information.. vetassess has assessed 5 out of 9 years of positive , is this said, can i still loge EOI and claim 15 points for above 8 years exp or i can claim only 10 points since vetasses assessed that.


----------



## bjtamuli

nectar_s said:


> Hi Morks
> 
> thank you so much for the information. let me wait for july listing.
> 
> one more information.. vetassess has assessed 5 out of 9 years of positive , is this said, can i still loge EOI and claim 15 points for above 8 years exp or i can claim only 10 points since vetasses assessed that.


Looks like you will be able to claim only 10 points for work experience, to file EOI.

ANZSCO:224712,IELTS:7.5,VET:03/05/13,EOI/SS:03/22/13,SA Invite:04/24/13,DIAC:05/31/13,PCC:NY,CO:NY


----------



## Mroks

nectar_s said:


> Hi Morks
> 
> thank you so much for the information. let me wait for july listing.
> 
> one more information.. vetassess has assessed 5 out of 9 years of positive , is this said, can i still loge EOI and claim 15 points for above 8 years exp or i can claim only 10 points since vetasses assessed that.


Claim what is given in the assessment report + relevant experience after the date of application to vetassess to till date (experience post assessment)


----------



## umairahmad

if somebody has a bachelors degree that is not related to computers field with over 10 years of experience in the field of networking... can he apply for Aus immigration ??? 

how will the assessment work and all the process....


----------



## wazie

Hi all members,

I have a little query here which i am kind of worried about.

I have submitted my eoi. But whenever I log into Skillselect, it shows the visa type 189, date of effect but in the result part it says, 
"*The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points*"
In the status it shows submitted. I am just worried that whether its actually submitted or not. Why is it saying "able to be completed"?

Also somewhere else i have seen that it should show "Pass threshold Point score is 60".

Am I missing something or thats how it is meant to be?

Any help is highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Farbod

umairahmad said:


> if somebody has a bachelors degree that is not related to computers field with over 10 years of experience in the field of networking... can he apply for Aus immigration ???
> 
> how will the assessment work and all the process....


Hi mate,
In this case this person can not claim about qualification and can just gain points for the experience which has been gained. please be informed that he/she has to submit his/her ACS application by choosing RPL (recognition of prior learning); consequently, has to report a project to present his/her ability.
They will need to have at least 6 years of full time professional ICT work experience if they hold a non ICT qualification and at least 8 years if they do not hold any tertiary qualifications. The purpose of the RPL application is to give them the opportunity to demonstrate that they have acquired a level of knowledge equivalent to that of a formal tertiary ICT qualification.
They are required to submit 2 Project Reports for an RPL application providing a detailed description of a career episode in their employment history with sufficient detail as evidence of applying the claimed knowledge to a working situation.
you can find useful information in this regard by following this link:
http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## Farbod

nectar_s said:


> 221214 - many of the state occupational list have my occupation listed under off-list criteria. , very much confused on this. becos they mention that this applies to that particular states' international students . pl advise and give more clarity


Hi mate,
Annual Update of Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013 which has written on Australian immigration official web site shows that many occupations will be eliminated from the next skilled occupation list. you can find it from the below link:
Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013
But, as you may know many occupations are related to consolidated sponsored occupation list (CSOL) and these are related to different states occupation list. So, you have to wait till their list will be published by the next month and after that you can realize your situation and can make a good decision for your future.


----------



## josh.machine

wazie said:


> Hi all members,
> 
> I have a little query here which i am kind of worried about.
> 
> I have submitted my eoi. But whenever I log into Skillselect, it shows the visa type 189, date of effect but in the result part it says,
> "The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points"
> In the status it shows submitted. I am just worried that whether its actually submitted or not. Why is it saying "able to be completed"?
> 
> Also somewhere else i have seen that it should show "Pass threshold Point score is 60".
> 
> Am I missing something or thats how it is meant to be?
> 
> Any help is highly appreciated. Thanks


Same with mine, I thought that's how it was supposed to be

----------------------
IELTS 29th May: R-9 L-9 W-7.5 S-7.5, ACS: 1st Feb-4th April'13 Analyst Programmer, EOI : 31st May'13


----------



## sunil0780

Hi all,
Finally wish come true i got my letter today 

regards
Sunil


----------



## vn143

*ACS Query*

Hi Experts
I have a query regarding ACS assessment. One of my friend got positive ACS assessment letter. He is having 5 Years 6 months experience in software but in assessment letter, below mentioned condition is there.


"The following employment after May 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313" 

How much experience we will consider for EOI, Is it 4 Years?

Pl. Reply ASAP as we have ti fill EOI.


----------



## Mroks

vn143 said:


> Hi Experts
> I have a query regarding ACS assessment. One of my friend got positive ACS assessment letter. He is having 5 Years 6 months experience in software but in assessment letter, below mentioned condition is there.
> 
> 
> "The following employment after May 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313"
> 
> How much experience we will consider for EOI, Is it 4 Years?
> 
> Pl. Reply ASAP as we have ti fill EOI.


From May 2011 to till date, should come to 2 yrs.


----------



## gsp2canberra

Hi 

After getting the positive vetassess, I am in midst of filling the EOI for SS for ACT. 
My agent has asked me the proof of AUD $ 20000 (+10K for dependant ) --> is it something we have to file in so early(i.e. with the EOI submission or can we update it later as well, also can I get the money transfered to my account from my parents and send the statement or do they need money in my account for 3-4 months?


----------



## DesiTadka

You do NOT need any of these.... you just have to sign a financial declaration form and in case if asked, be prepared to display that (which by the way is very very less likely to happen).... These A$20,000 was old method and is no longer active...and Yes, the financial declaration has to be notarized and it is required at the time of Nomination filing for ACT.



bhanu30 said:


> Hi
> 
> After getting the positive vetassess, I am in midst of filling the EOI for SS for ACT.
> My agent has asked me the proof of AUD $ 20000 (+10K for dependant ) --> is it something we have to file in so early(i.e. with the EOI submission or can we update it later as well, also can I get the money transfered to my account from my parents and send the statement or do they need money in my account for 3-4 months?


----------



## DesiTadka

Can anyone tell me how long does it take to get a "pre-approval" in case the occupation is in "limited" category of ACT SS list? My agent has been telling me since 48 hours to wait and watch.... and I am loosing my patience.


----------



## gsp2canberra

DesiTadka said:


> Can anyone tell me how long does it take to get a "pre-approval" in case the occupation is in "limited" category of ACT SS list? My agent has been telling me since 48 hours to wait and watch.... and I am loosing my patience.


In ACT SS they say it takes around 1 week.. not sure about states..


----------



## little.banter

bhanu30 said:


> In ACT SS they say it takes around 1 week.. not sure about states..


by the do u hv parent on dependent ?


----------



## DesiTadka

No, but I have a son as a dependent.


little.banter said:


> by the do u hv parent on dependent ?


----------



## wish

Hi Seniours ,

Can somebody tel me about the spouse point claim requirment ? 
My understanding is spouse skill assessment have to done and IELTS min score of 4.5 ?

Please clear mr about the ielts score . Somebody says that spouse have to score min 6 for claim points not 4.5 

Please advice.
100000 thanks


----------



## Chetu

Hi members 
Please answer this query for me :

I had applied for VIC SS with 65 points in May , now after realising that I may not be able to claim points for exp. that ACS deducted , I have just now modified my EOI and now I have 55 points for 189 and 60 with 190 . Should I go ahead and submit another application to VIC or should inform them of the change ? Or is it automatic and the VIC SS sees my application with 55 points before SS ? 

Also , I have not received any invites for both 189 and 190 . 


Thanks,
Chethan


----------



## Mroks

wish said:


> Hi Seniours ,
> 
> Can somebody tel me about the spouse point claim requirment ?
> My understanding is spouse skill assessment have to done and IELTS min score of 4.5 ?
> 
> Please clear mr about the ielts score . Somebody says that spouse have to score min 6 for claim points not 4.5
> 
> Please advice.
> 100000 thanks


*To claim Spouse Points ( 5 Points)*
1. Get Skills assessed.
2. Spouse occupation to be on same list that of main applicant
3. IELTS - 6 band in each module

*If not claiming Spouse 5 Points *
1. IELTS - 4.5 band overall


----------



## gsp2canberra

little.banter said:


> by the do u hv parent on dependent ?


Nope my other half


----------



## shyam

Hi Guys,

Anyone who got their ACS assessment earlier but still got their EOI refused because of the new ACS rules. I believe i have read a post where the EOI is refused because of the experience counted less because of the non IT major qualificaitons.

Anyone has any idea on this scenario?


----------



## mithu93ku

Mroks said:


> *To claim Spouse Points ( 5 Points)*
> 1. Get Skills assessed.
> 2. Spouse occupation to be on same list that of main applicant
> 3. IELTS - 6 band in each module
> 
> *If not claiming Spouse 5 Points *
> 1. IELTS - 4.5 band overall


Dear Mate, What does it mean by "on same list that of main applicant"?


----------



## Mroks

mithu93ku said:


> Dear Mate, What does it mean by "on same list that of main applicant"?


If main applicant's occupation is on SOl, then spouse occupation has to be from SOl.
Similarly, If main applicant's occupation is on CSOl, then spouse occupation has to be from CSOl.

Check Under 'Points' Tab / 'Other Factors' / 'Partner Skills'
Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa


----------



## Tans

Hi experts,

Can any one help me with this question while filling the VISA application form in Page 15?

*Have any applicant lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
Give the details of the last permanent address in this country*

I lived in canada as per below

from 01-Mar-2008 to 01-May-2008 at address X
from 02-May-2008 to 01-Oct-2008 at address Y

Now my question is, I know I have to fill address Y (as he is asking for last permanent address), but do I need to put the 

*"Date from" = 01-Mar-2008 and "Date to" = 01-Oct-2008 (Address I'll mention as Y)*

*"Date from" = 02-May-2008 and "Date to" = 01-Oct-2008 (Address I'll mention as Y)*

Please clarify me which one of the above is correct? I'm confused whether the aim of the question is to give priority to country or to the last address lived in between the dates?

Thanks a lot in advance.

Regards,
Tans


----------



## Nothingtolose

Hi buddies,

My 190 visa has been granted today. The processing procedure seems super fast atm. Cheers for all supports.


----------



## Mroks

Nothingtolose said:


> Hi buddies,
> 
> My 190 visa has been granted today. The processing procedure seems super fast atm. Cheers for all supports.


Congrats, worked very fast say in around 2 weeks for you. 
Let this pace continue in your career ahead at new destination.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Nothingtolose said:


> Hi buddies,
> 
> My 190 visa has been granted today. The processing procedure seems super fast atm. Cheers for all supports.


Hi ,

CONGRATS!!! you set a new guiness world record!! fastest 190 subclass application approval..can u please mention in bulletpoints what all documens did u submit online. which state did u apply for? M planning for SA.

Good luck with your future endeavors.


----------



## josh.machine

wazie said:


> Hi all members,
> 
> I have a little query here which i am kind of worried about.
> 
> I have submitted my eoi. But whenever I log into Skillselect, it shows the visa type 189, date of effect but in the result part it says,
> "The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points"
> In the status it shows submitted. I am just worried that whether its actually submitted or not. Why is it saying "able to be completed"?
> 
> Also somewhere else i have seen that it should show "Pass threshold Point score is 60".
> 
> Am I missing something or thats how it is meant to be?
> 
> Any help is highly appreciated. Thanks


Can someone pls confirm this?

----------------------
IELTS 29th May: R-9 L-9 W-7.5 S-7.5, ACS: 1st Feb-4th April'13 Analyst Programmer, EOI : 31st May'13


----------



## Chetu

josh.machine said:


> Can someone pls confirm this?
> 
> ----------------------
> IELTS 29th May: R-9 L-9 W-7.5 S-7.5, ACS: 1st Feb-4th April'13 Analyst Programmer, EOI : 31st May'13


Hi josh,
It's able to be completed means it is completed not that it's able but something else needs to be done , ya I know they putting it in a present continuous tense makes it kinda ambiguous that there is still something that must be done


----------



## maximus_xps

josh.machine said:


> Same with mine, I thought that's how it was supposed to be
> 
> ----------------------
> IELTS 29th May: R-9 L-9 W-7.5 S-7.5, ACS: 1st Feb-4th April'13 Analyst Programmer, EOI : 31st May'13


Same in my case too.


----------



## Nothingtolose

dahalrosan said:


> Hi ,
> 
> CONGRATS!!! you set a new guiness world record!! fastest 190 subclass application approval..can u please mention in bulletpoints what all documens did u submit online. which state did u apply for? M planning for SA.
> 
> Good luck with your future endeavors.


Hey man, tks for ur wish. 

To be honest, I used agent to do the paper work for me. So, before applying for 190 visa, I've just provided my medical check reference no to him.

You got sponsor by NSW.


----------



## dragoman

Hi Guys , 

I am more than hopeful to get an Invite on Monday for my EOI submitted with 65 points .

Need some urgent advice :

For paying the Immigration fees , I am trying my best to get the credit limit increased from Bank , but facing some issues ! They can't make it 3 times as currently its less than 50 K .

What is the next option of paying the money then ? Debit Card ? Bank Draft ? Please advise as I am sure almost all of you must have gone thru this ... 

Dragoman


----------



## thumbsup

dragoman said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I am more than hopeful to get an Invite on Monday for my EOI submitted with 65 points .
> 
> Need some urgent advice :
> 
> For paying the Immigration fees , I am trying my best to get the credit limit increased from Bank , but facing some issues ! They can't make it 3 times as currently its less than 50 K .
> 
> What is the next option of paying the money then ? Debit Card ? Bank Draft ? Please advise as I am sure almost all of you must have gone thru this ...
> 
> Dragoman


some forums members paid in advance to CC account and then paid the fees thru it... just call the cust care and ask if this possible to pay in CC account.. say 5 times the limit and then using it..

All the best!


----------



## dragoman

ozjunkie said:


> Because I don't own a Credit Card. Debit Card Only


Hi Ozjunkie , 

How did you overcome this issue ? , I am also facing the same ! 

Please advise .. or anyone in the thread can pitch in please ...

Dragoman


----------



## dragoman

thumbsup said:


> some forums members paid in advance to CC account and then paid the fees thru it... just call the cust care and ask if this possible to pay in CC account.. say 5 times the limit and then using it..
> 
> All the best!



Thanks , but are we sure Debit card can;t be used for payment ? Its the usual Visa / Maestro card or it can be only CREDIT CARD ! 

Dragoman


----------



## Chetu

dragoman said:


> Hi Ozjunkie ,
> 
> How did you overcome this issue ? , I am also facing the same !
> 
> Please advise .. or anyone in the thread can pitch in please ...
> 
> Dragoman


It's ridiculous if u can't pay from a debit card !! I think the only option you might have - apart from increasing your credit card spend limit - is to he a friend or family to pay it for you and you pay them .


----------



## thumbsup

dragoman said:


> Thanks , but are we sure Debit card can;t be used for payment ? Its the usual Visa / Maestro card or it can be only CREDIT CARD !
> 
> Dragoman


Sorry. Not sure.. I don't remember (coz I did not face the issue)..


----------



## dragoman

Chetu said:


> It's ridiculous if u can't pay from a debit card !! I think the only option you might have - apart from increasing your credit card spend limit - is to he a friend or family to pay it for you and you pay them .


Yes doesn't make sense to me ! 

Has anybody in this thread payed using the Debit Card ( Visa / Maestro) ? or only a Credit Card can be used ? Seniors please advise ! 

Dragoman


----------



## little.banter

dragoman said:


> Yes doesn't make sense to me !
> 
> Has anybody in this thread payed using the Debit Card ( Visa / Maestro) ? or only a Credit Card can be used ? Seniors please advise !
> 
> Dragoman


Yes u can pay using debit card but debit card should have that limit and logos e.g. visa debit card inly matter is limit. contact ur bank othetwise arrange it from someone else do not wait sometime debit/credit card makes issues in payments...


----------



## dragoman

little.banter said:


> Yes u can pay using debit card but debit card should have that limit and logos e.g. visa debit card inly matter is limit. contact ur bank othetwise arrange it from someone else do not wait sometime debit/credit card makes issues in payments...


Yes thats y being proactive even before my invite . Thanks for your help .


----------



## Aadilnaeem

Take internet card from bank and pay as much u want


----------



## Mroks

Aadilnaeem said:


> Take internet card from bank and pay as much u want


Can you please give the completes details of internet card utility.


----------



## Nurse

dragoman said:


> Yes doesn't make sense to me !
> 
> Has anybody in this thread payed using the Debit Card ( Visa / Maestro) ? or only a Credit Card can be used ? Seniors please advise !
> 
> Dragoman


Hi,

I have paid using my debit card. Its a NAB visa debit card. The limit if you are using the card as a debit card is the amount in your savings account.

The other option you have is to buy a prepaid visa card and load it with the amount you need to pay the fees and then use it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## akshay1229

Nurse said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have paid using my debit card. Its a NAB visa debit card. The limit if you are using the card as a debit card is the amount in your savings account.
> 
> The other option you have is to buy a prepaid visa card and load it with the amount you need to pay the fees and then use it.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi.
I live in India. How should I pay from India. I dont have credit card. How to pay and where to pay?


----------



## dragoman

Hi ,

Got my invitation for 189 Visa ! Although I am not surprised as I was expecting it with 65 points but really happy ! Will be lodging my application at earliest ! .... 

Dragoman


----------



## dragoman

Just One quick question guys for lodging the application ... 

I have got my invitation today and from tomorrow I am changing my JOB! Little weird but this happened due to ACS ( Took almost 3 months to give my results !!!! ) 

In my EOI on 12th I didn't mention the new job from 17th as obviously I can't as it wont take the future date . 

Now I am little confused what to do at the time of lodging my application ? I personally dont want to mention the new job starting from 17th June as I am not claiming any points for it. Also wont have much proofs for CO as its a new job .. apart from salary slips or joining letter.. 

Suggestions please ! 

Dragoman


----------



## zkhan

dragoman said:


> Just One quick question guys for lodging the application ...
> 
> I have got my invitation today and from tomorrow I am changing my JOB! Little weird but this happened due to ACS ( Took almost 3 months to give my results !!!! )
> 
> In my EOI on 12th I didn't mention the new job from 17th as obviously I can't as it wont take the future date .
> 
> Now I am little confused what to do at the time of lodging my application ? I personally dont want to mention the new job starting from 17th June as I am not claiming any points for it. Also wont have much proofs for CO as its a new job .. apart from salary slips or joining letter..
> 
> Suggestions please !
> 
> Dragoman



I would suggest you can enter new job and provide as many proofs as you have. As it is just a few days, you are not going to loose much if you don't provide enough proofs for new job. Always better to give correct information. Not disclosing your new job will be like hiding it although it is not going to affect your case.


----------



## dragoman

zkhan said:


> I would suggest you can enter new job and provide as many proofs as you have. As it is just a few days, you are not going to loose much if you don't provide enough proofs for new job. Always better to give correct information. Not disclosing your new job will be like hiding it although it is not going to affect your case.


Thanks for your advise .. but lets say i apply tomorrow so my start date for job is 17th June and End date is 18th June .. ! 

And as of now not sure what to fill in Duties Performed column also .. so really confused ... 

I want to my file my application ASAP as from 1st July fees is also getting increases right now its asking the usual 3060 ..

Dragoman


----------



## dragoman

Another question I have is .. 

As I child and dependent to my parents .. I have lived in many countries ( as my father was in Ministry of External Affairs India ) . I dont think my father would also have details about our Home addresses and other details .. Do I need to mention all these countries ?

As an adult I only have lived in UK recently for 3 years which definitely i m mentioning.

Please suggest ! 

Dragoman


----------



## zkhan

dragoman said:


> Thanks for your advise .. but lets say i apply tomorrow so my start date for job is 17th June and End date is 18th June .. !
> 
> And as of now not sure what to fill in Duties Performed column also .. so really confused ...
> 
> I want to my file my application ASAP as from 1st July fees is also getting increases right now its asking the usual 3060 ..
> 
> Dragoman


I think in visa application it only asks for month and year for end date. Not sure if it will accept same month for start and end date. For job duties you can enter the role you are going to perform. But I think there will not be any impact if you leave out your new job as it will just be a couple of days old. It shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## rumel36

Mroks said:


> If main applicant's occupation is on SOl, then spouse occupation has to be from SOl.
> Similarly, If main applicant's occupation is on CSOl, then spouse occupation has to be from CSOl.
> 
> Check Under 'Points' Tab / 'Other Factors' / 'Partner Skills'
> Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa


Is there any experience required for spouse? What should be assessed for claiming the spouse points?


----------



## dragoman

dragoman said:


> Another question I have is ..
> 
> As I child and dependent to my parents .. I have lived in many countries ( as my father was in Ministry of External Affairs India ) . I dont think my father would also have details about our Home addresses and other details .. Do I need to mention all these countries ?
> 
> As an adult I only have lived in UK recently for 3 years which definitely i m mentioning.
> 
> Please suggest !
> 
> Dragoman


Anybody who can answer this please ?


----------



## Radiantrhino

As far as i know, after the age of 16 if you have lived in any country for more than 1 year in the past 10 years then you need to provide that information. Not otherwise. 
Seniors can correct me if Im wrong.


----------



## zkhan

dragoman said:


> Another question I have is ..
> 
> As I child and dependent to my parents .. I have lived in many countries ( as my father was in Ministry of External Affairs India ) . I dont think my father would also have details about our Home addresses and other details .. Do I need to mention all these countries ?
> 
> As an adult I only have lived in UK recently for 3 years which definitely i m mentioning.
> 
> Please suggest !
> 
> Dragoman


You will only have to mention countries you have lived in last 10 years. And any country you have stayed for more than a year in past 10 years, you will have to provide PCC from that country.


----------



## dragoman

Sounds good to me , Thanks guys for your help .. 

Dragoman


----------



## gsp2canberra

dragoman said:


> Sounds good to me , Thanks guys for your help ..
> 
> Dragoman


Firstly all the best..

Have one question
When does the co get allocated to the respective case?
Is it om the day I get positive statslte sponsorship? Or once I file for diac..
If it is latter wht is the average time to get the co allocated?

Thanks


----------



## ITProfessional

*Work experience after skills assessment*

Hi all 
Can anyone kindly help me in my following query?

My skills assessment from ACS has been done positively since last year as Software Engineer. ACS mentioned on the results letter that I have 3.5 years of work experience as Software Engineer. (According to new format of Skills Assessment, mentioning experience years as well).

I continued to work as Software Engineer after my assessment till further 1.5 years (almost) till now. Bued to my currt its a second job now. Hence, my 1st job was of 3.5 years, and skills assessment is done only uptil then. Right after my skills assessment, I switched to my current, 2nd job.

Now, I want to submit my EOI next month.

Please let me know how much work experience should I claim in my EOI. Shall I claim 3.5 years (as mentioned in ACS letter);
or 5 years (as I do have employment proof of further 1.5 yrs).


Kindly help!
Regards


----------



## rumel36

ITProfessional said:


> Hi all
> Can anyone kindly help me in my following query?
> 
> My skills assessment from ACS has been done positively since last year as Software Engineer. ACS mentioned on the results letter that I have 3.5 years of work experience as Software Engineer. (According to new format of Skills Assessment, mentioning experience years as well).
> 
> I continued to work as Software Engineer after my assessment till further 1.5 years (almost) till now. Bued to my currt its a second job now. Hence, my 1st job was of 3.5 years, and skills assessment is done only uptil then. Right after my skills assessment, I switched to my current, 2nd job.
> 
> Now, I want to submit my EOI next month.
> 
> Please let me know how much work experience should I claim in my EOI. Shall I claim 3.5 years (as mentioned in ACS letter);
> or 5 years (as I do have employment proof of further 1.5 yrs).
> 
> 
> Kindly help!
> Regards


You have to upgrade your ACS to include 1.5 years. Without it you can't claim 5 years experience.


----------



## ITProfessional

So, that means, with current ACS, I should claim only 3.5 years of experience. Ok fine. But plz also tell me, what to show about my current job? Although I wont claim any points for this extra 1.5 years, but still shall I tell them I'm currently working too? or shall I show Im not working now?


----------



## Mroks

ITProfessional said:


> So, that means, with current ACS, I should claim only 3.5 years of experience. Ok fine. But plz also tell me, what to show about my current job? Although I wont claim any points for this extra 1.5 years, but still shall I tell them I'm currently working too? or shall I show Im not working now?


Include all your experience


----------



## ITProfessional

Thanks for the advice.

Please note I have been told current ACS assessment has tightened and they cut off years. So I dont want to go for a Re-Assessment.

What I am trying to ask is that I am fine with claiming only 3.5 years as per my last ACS assessment last year.

But although I would Not claim any points for the extra 1.5 years done after skils assessment, but still, shall I at least mention this to DIAC? That I am currently working too? under same category, but different job.

Kindly clarify.


----------



## Mroks

ITProfessional said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Please note I have been told current ACS assessment has tightened and they cut off years. So I dont want to go for a Re-Assessment.
> 
> What I am trying to ask is that I am fine with claiming only 3.5 years as per my last ACS assessment last year.
> 
> But although I would Not claim any points for the extra 1.5 years done after skils assessment, but still, shall I at least mention this to DIAC? That I am currently working too? under same category, but different job.
> 
> Kindly clarify.


Claim the experience declared by ACS + post ACS experience till date. There is no harm in claiming points for this above mentioned experiences as you are not over claiming any points for experience.


----------



## ITProfessional

Hi
Your reply is bit confusing. You said, no harm in claiming even the post ACS experience. But then u said, "as you are not over claiming any points for experience."


Kindly clarify. Coz if I claim points for post ACS experience, it will be 5 years. and it has 10 points. Whereas, 3.5 years has only 5 points.


----------



## Mroks

ITProfessional said:


> Hi
> Your reply is bit confusing. You said, no harm in claiming even the post ACS experience. But then u said, "as you are not over claiming any points for experience."
> 
> 
> Kindly clarify. Coz if I claim points for post ACS experience, it will be 5 years. and it has 10 points. Whereas, 3.5 years has only 5 points.


Over claiming of exp does not occur when you claim exp post ACS.
Over claiming of exp happens when ACS for a certain period (till the date of ACS application) certifies the amount of experience and you claim more than that for the same given period (period till ACS application date).


----------



## ITProfessional

I have taken out my Result letter from ACS, and it says the following (Result sent to me last year in end of April):

" Your skills have been assessd to be suitable for migration under Software Engineer code.

Your BAchelor of Science from XYZ University has been assessd as comparable to an AFQ BAchelor degree with a major in computing.

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20 hrs per week:

3 years and 6 months
Position: Software ENgineer
Company: ABC
"


Now kindly advise what should I do? Should I claim my additional full 5 years in EOI, hoping DIAC shall consider my 1.5 years (of another job but same ANZSCO code) done after skills assessment; 

or shall I NOT claim points in EOI for 5 years, but only for 3.5 years. And just tell that I am currently working too after ACS assessment?

Regards and Many Thanks


----------



## josh.machine

Guys when should we expect 189 invitations to be sent out for Analyst Programmers having claimed 70 points?

----------------------
IELTS 29th May: R-9 L-9 W-7.5 S-7.5, ACS: 1st Feb-4th April'13 Analyst Programmer, EOI : 31st May'13


----------



## Mroks

josh.machine said:


> Guys when should we expect 189 invitations to be sent out for Analyst Programmers having claimed 70 points?
> 
> ----------------------
> IELTS 29th May: R-9 L-9 W-7.5 S-7.5, ACS: 1st Feb-4th April'13 Analyst Programmer, EOI : 31st May'13


First round of July should work for you.


----------



## josh.machine

Mroks said:


> First round of July should work for you.


Thanks , any idea what sort of preparation should I embark upon for the next steps?

----------------------
IELTS 29th May: R-9 L-9 W-7.5 S-7.5, ACS: 1st Feb-4th April'13 Analyst Programmer, EOI : 31st May'13


----------



## Mroks

josh.machine said:


> Thanks , any idea what sort of preparation should I embark upon for the next steps?
> 
> ----------------------
> IELTS 29th May: R-9 L-9 W-7.5 S-7.5, ACS: 1st Feb-4th April'13 Analyst Programmer, EOI : 31st May'13


I have not reached that stage, but can provide some inputs.

1. Get PCC as it takes time as per location in India. If there is delay in submitting PCC to CO going ahead, your grant will get delayed. 

2. If there is spelling mistakes in your documents regarding your name, get affidavit done for that.


----------



## dragoman

ITProfessional said:


> I have taken out my Result letter from ACS, and it says the following (Result sent to me last year in end of April):
> 
> " Your skills have been assessd to be suitable for migration under Software Engineer code.
> 
> Your BAchelor of Science from XYZ University has been assessd as comparable to an AFQ BAchelor degree with a major in computing.
> 
> Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20 hrs per week:
> 
> 3 years and 6 months
> Position: Software ENgineer
> Company: ABC
> "
> 
> 
> Now kindly advise what should I do? Should I claim my additional full 5 years in EOI, hoping DIAC shall consider my 1.5 years (of another job but same ANZSCO code) done after skills assessment;
> 
> or shall I NOT claim points in EOI for 5 years, but only for 3.5 years. And just tell that I am currently working too after ACS assessment?
> 
> Regards and Many Thanks


When did you get this result ?? Pre May 2013 or after .. as I cant see any skilled or deeming date in your result ..

You can only claim exp post that deeming / skilled date as in the ACS letter .


----------



## abhibakshi

Hi All,

I'm filling up my PR application and I came across an issue. I was suggested by couple of friends that I need to mention all the addresses where i stayed in the last 10 years in my application from.

Accordingly, I have updated All the address where I have stayed in last 10 years, However when I take a printout of the application, "Previous Countries of Residence" section it is mentioned the label as "Give details of the last permanent address in this country". This is a bit confusing to me.

Does this means that I just need to give last Permanent address of the countries I have stayed in or all the addresses in last 10 years.

[Please note the friends who gave the earlier suggestion , didn't apply through EOI process]
Can some one who is applying through the new process let me know what exactly needs to be done.

I'm awaiting your reply so that I can submit my application. Can anyone please clarify

Regards,
Abhisek


----------



## amitw

Hey,
I called DIAC today, and informed that because of a mistake in EOI I've got 5 extra points in my 189 invite. They told me to wait for it to expire and then correct your EOI and then get a new invite. And that I can't submit another EOI as I already have an Invite..

But I've created another EOI successfully.. and I think I can even submit it..
Has anyone faced similar situation, or had more than one EOI submitted?


----------



## Farbod

amitw said:


> Hey,
> I called DIAC today, and informed that because of a mistake in EOI I've got 5 extra points in my 189 invite. They told me to wait for it to expire and then correct your EOI and then get a new invite. And that I can't submit another EOI as I already have an Invite..
> 
> But I've created another EOI successfully.. and I think I can even submit it..
> Has anyone faced similar situation, or had more than one EOI submitted?


Hi pal,
I had the exact issue whereas an invitation received to my EOI as a Consequence of state sponsorship approval. At that time an unprofessional agent made a mistake regarding my skill assessment and I couldn't claim for the point of my qualification.
I called DIAC and they said that wait for it to be expired. But, as I told you before I had an invitation as a consequence of state sponsorship approval and I asked them is it possible to submit another EOI and they answered yes but DIAC said that I had to take the state sponsorship again. So, I sent an email to the state and explained the situation to them as well and they sent the new invitation to the new EOI which was submitted later.
At this moment I am waiting to get the grant and that mistake which I mentioned above led to cancel the agent contract and all the re assessment, EOI, state sponsorship and so forth have been done by myself by the help and support of many experts in this forum.
Good luck


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Hi,

I have filed for ACS assessment on 12th June and Would like to know the process for EOI.. What all documents are required for EOI?

As per my understanding ACS results and IELTS is mandatory to have before filing EOI.. Is that correct?

What other documents needs to be submitted along with EOI? and Can PCC and Medical be submitted at the same time of filing EOI of one has to wait for CO to ask for these documents?

How is the payment made? What would be the charges on using Indian Credit card? Is there any other mode of payment available?


----------



## Farbod

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have filed for ACS assessment on 12th June and Would like to know the process for EOI.. What all documents are required for EOI?
> 
> As per my understanding ACS results and IELTS is mandatory to have before filing EOI.. Is that correct?
> 
> What other documents needs to be submitted along with EOI? and Can PCC and Medical be submitted at the same time of filing EOI of one has to wait for CO to ask for these documents?
> 
> How is the payment made? What would be the charges on using Indian Credit card? Is there any other mode of payment available?


Hi mate,
You need just skill assessment and TRF No. of your IELTS exam to submit your EOI.
PCC and medical are not related to this situation and you'll need them after lodge your visa. Definitely the CO will ask for PCC and medical.
You can pay by VISA and Master card and unfortunately I don't have any experience regarding Indian card.
Good Luck


----------



## anujmalhotra262

SO EOI and Visa Lodge are two different steps? Is that correct?

Once applies for EOI and gives ACS Reference and TRF number for IELTS and claim points based on other factors? What all documents are submitted or required at this stage and what happens after EOI is submitted?


----------



## Farbod

anujmalhotra262 said:


> SO EOI and Visa Lodge are two different steps? Is that correct?
> 
> Once applies for EOI and gives ACS Reference and TRF number for IELTS and claim points based on other factors? What all documents are submitted or required at this stage and what happens after EOI is submitted?


First you need to submit your EOI to get invitation. after receiving the invitation you have 60 days to lodge your visa application. For the first step you need ACS and IELTS.
Remember that if you don't apply for visa during the 60 days after getting your invitation, your invitation will be expired.


----------



## amitw

Farbod said:


> Hi pal,
> I had the exact issue whereas an invitation received to my EOI as a Consequence of state sponsorship approval. At that time an unprofessional agent made a mistake regarding my skill assessment and I couldn't claim for the point of my qualification.
> I called DIAC and they said that wait for it to be expired. But, as I told you before I had an invitation as a consequence of state sponsorship approval and I asked them is it possible to submit another EOI and they answered yes but DIAC said that I had to take the state sponsorship again. So, I sent an email to the state and explained the situation to them as well and they sent the new invitation to the new EOI which was submitted later.
> At this moment I am waiting to get the grant and that mistake which I mentioned above led to cancel the agent contract and all the re assessment, EOI, state sponsorship and so forth have been done by myself by the help and support of many experts in this forum.
> Good luck


Hi,
pardon my ignorance regarding state sponsorship... 
But what i really want to know is - Can I submit another EOI (for 189) before the expiration of the current invite? I've created an EOI (with different mail id), and submit button is also enabled for it..


----------



## Farbod

amitw said:


> Hi,
> pardon my ignorance regarding state sponsorship...
> But what i really want to know is - Can I submit another EOI (for 189) before the expiration of the current invite? I've created an EOI (with different mail id), and submit button is also enabled for it..


As I explained, yes you can submit another EOI but you have to waiting for receiving the new invitation based on the points which you claim and it goes to next July and the 2013/2014 program.


----------



## Farbod

amitw said:


> Hi,
> pardon my ignorance regarding state sponsorship...
> But what i really want to know is - Can I submit another EOI (for 189) before the expiration of the current invite? I've created an EOI (with different mail id), and submit button is also enabled for it..



You can follow the below link to find out I was in the near situation that you are in and someone assisted me while I was trying to talk to DIAC and it was pretty right:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...17201-eoi-submitted-club-485.html#post1076653

Good luck mate


----------



## jre05

Hi Guys,

Can someone tell me how should I fill up the Employment section in EOI.

I mean, in which order it should be visible once filled. Currently, I have filled it like it shows:

1. First Company when I was fresher (Software Engineer) - 2005 to 2008
2. Second Company again (Software Engineer) - 2008 to 2012
3. Third Company (Senior Analyst - Software Development ) - 2013 - Till date.

Question:

1. Generally in resumes, we write it from the latest first and then the second last and so on. So, is the order of display in the filled EOI correct or should I change it as:

3.
2.
1. 

2. My ACS code is Developer Programmer and has been evaluated only for first two companies. Now my question is, I am keeping the title on my offer letter i.e Software Engineer in the above 3 employment field. Will it be a problem when they evaluate ? 

3. Also, my current company hasn't been evaluated in ACS, will there be an issue ? I have the payslips, offer letter etc for the current company though. 

Thank you for the help.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## hari3395

*query*

Hi all seniors and other users,

I applied Pr on 189 and submitted related document with claim 10 points from my 6.5 years of overseas experience on ANZSCO code 221111(General Accountant). My case officer ask me to assess my overseas skilled employment with one of the accounting regulating body such as CPA, NIA or ICAA. I am going to submit my application for assessment. I just worried that, what they will give me a result? positive or negative? Because I have done almost all of the task that described on ANZSCO detail by Australia Statics Bureau. Can you please give me some suggestion. I just want to feel comfortable till getting result from CPA.


----------



## sghosh

hari3395 said:


> Hi all seniors and other users,
> 
> I applied Pr on 189 and submitted related document with claim 10 points from my 6.5 years of overseas experience on ANZSCO code 221111(General Accountant). My case officer ask me to assess my overseas skilled employment with one of the accounting regulating body such as CPA, NIA or ICAA. I am going to submit my application for assessment. I just worried that, what they will give me a result? positive or negative? Because I have done almost all of the task that described on ANZSCO detail by Australia Statics Bureau. Can you please give me some suggestion. I just want to feel comfortable till getting result from CPA.


Hey mate, practically no one in this world can tell you if they are going to give you positive or negative result. As you said most of the tasks required are part of your profile and if you provide all correct documents, there is no reason for a negative result. Be positive. 

If before giving an exam we know if we are going to pass or fail, why should we give the exam then. It happens only in cricket where the results can be fixed before the match starts


----------



## Mroks

hari3395 said:


> Hi all seniors and other users,
> 
> I applied Pr on 189 and submitted related document with claim 10 points from my 6.5 years of overseas experience on ANZSCO code 221111(General Accountant). My case officer ask me to assess my overseas skilled employment with one of the accounting regulating body such as CPA, NIA or ICAA. I am going to submit my application for assessment. I just worried that, what they will give me a result? positive or negative? Because I have done almost all of the task that described on ANZSCO detail by Australia Statics Bureau. Can you please give me some suggestion. I just want to feel comfortable till getting result from CPA.


If the details that you are going to submit are complete and true, then there should be any matter to worry.


----------



## jre05

Listening - 8, Reading - 8, Writing - 6.5  Speaking -7.5

Overall - 7.5 

  very sad  

How should I stop my already submitted EOI ? I shouldn't get invitation for the recently submitted one as I am not qualified with IELTS  

But, I want the EOI to be back in draft mode, so that in the future if I again appear for IELTS and go with this, I need not have to again create a new EOI. Which option should I use ? Suspend or Withdraw or any other ?   

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Mroks

jre05 said:


> Listening - 8, Reading - 8, Writing - 6.5  Speaking -7.5
> 
> Overall - 7.5
> 
> very sad
> 
> How should I stop my already submitted EOI ? I shouldn't get invitation for the recently submitted one as I am not qualified with IELTS
> 
> But, I want the EOI to be back in draft mode, so that in the future if I again appear for IELTS and go with this, I need not have to again create a new EOI. Which option should I use ? Suspend or Withdraw or any other ?


Why you want to withdraw EOI?
How you are not qualified from EOI perspective?


----------



## jre05

Mroks said:


> Why you want to withdraw EOI?
> How you are not qualified from EOI perspective?


Hello Mroks,

Since I didn't clear with 7 in all, as missed by just 0.5 in Writing, I am not getting 10 points for this which leaves my points as 50.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Mroks

jre05 said:


> Hello Mroks,
> 
> Since I didn't clear with 7 in all, as missed by just 0.5 in Writing, I am not getting 10 points for this which leaves my points as 50.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


There is no need to withdraw your EOI for this reason. It will simply stay there and will not be part of any invitation rounds. The moment you get 10 points from IELTS, modify your EOI and then it can be part of invitation rounds. There is no harm to you from EOI.


----------



## Tans

Hi Abhishek, 

Even I am having the same doubt and many ppl in this form replied in different ways. Hence I called up DIAC and they advised me to do this

Give the dates in the country from when to when you lived and in that country give the last permanent address. 

for ex
2013-Jan to 2013- Mar in address X in country Canada
2013-Mar to 2013-Jul in address y in country canada

then you have to give 2013-Jan to 2013- July in address Y in country Canada.

In your case CO might ask for form 80.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Tans


----------



## Tans

Farbod said:


> First you need to submit your EOI to get invitation. after receiving the invitation you have 60 days to lodge your visa application. For the first step you need ACS and IELTS.
> Remember that if you don't apply for visa during the 60 days after getting your invitation, your invitation will be expired.
> Step by step guide to submit an Expression of Interest - YouTube



Hi mate, do you have anything similar after we get invite what all pages needs to be filled?


----------



## abhibakshi

Tans said:


> Hi Abhishek,
> 
> Even I am having the same doubt and many ppl in this form replied in different ways. Hence I called up DIAC and they advised me to do this
> 
> Give the dates in the country from when to when you lived and in that country give the last permanent address.
> 
> for ex
> 2013-Jan to 2013- Mar in address X in country Canada
> 2013-Mar to 2013-Jul in address y in country canada
> 
> then you have to give 2013-Jan to 2013- July in address Y in country Canada.
> 
> In your case CO might ask for form 80.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards,
> Tans




Thanks Tans ,

actually I submitted my application with last 10 years adress .. I don't know if that would cause any problem going further. anyway I 'm waiting to see it ..

by the way which number did you call ? I'm finding it difficult to call the numbers from india.
Can you share the number .. I have some doubts and I would like to speak to them


----------



## Tans

Hi all,

I have heard that there are changes and new rules for ACS. I have my ACS +ve assessment already and waiting for invite with EOI 60 points. Would it impact us as well who ever had already +ve result with them? Can any one throw some light?

Thanks,
Tans


----------



## Chetu

Tans said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have heard that there are changes and new rules for ACS. I have my ACS +ve assessment already and waiting for invite with EOI 60 points. Would it impact us as well who ever had already +ve result with them? Can any one throw some light?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tans


Depends on what 'already' means in your case . Those who got results after April have this issue of a date being put in their result letters that leaves out Iraq two , four , or six years from their experience , as the case may be .


----------



## shaikjalal

Guys, 

Need clarification on EOI, the question asking number of dependents in your future application?
I mentioned 3 (parents and a sibling) will this be an issue.
I plan to include my partner too, I heard/ read you cannot have parents in your application is it true?
I don't intend to add get parents immediately, may be later in future(1yr or more)
How do I go about it.


----------



## Tans

Chetu said:


> Depends on what 'already' means in your case . Those who got results after April have this issue of a date being put in their result letters that leaves out Iraq two , four , or six years from their experience , as the case may be .


Hi chetu,

I got my ACS +ve result on 01/03/2013. I think, now I should be safe right?

Out of curiosity, will DIAC consider that as proper exp or they just go by ACS assessment?

Cheers,
Tans


----------



## kaurrajbir

Please help me with my query..

I do not have last name in my passport. only my name ABC XYZ (first and middle) are written under given names in my passport.

How should I fill the Given Names and family name fields in the EOI. 

I noticed that Surname is marked as red i.e. filling something in surname is mandatory and Given Names 
can be left as blank, because it is not marked as red field.

So how shall I these fields ?

shall I fill them as :

Given Names: ABC
Surname : XYZ

or 
Given names: -

surname: ABC XYZ

Seniors please advise. Thanks in advance..


----------



## Chetu

Tans said:


> Hi chetu,
> 
> I got my ACS +ve result on 01/03/2013. I think, now I should be safe right?
> 
> Out of curiosity, will DIAC consider that as proper exp or they just go by ACS assessment?
> 
> Cheers,
> Tans


In terms of the ACS result letter itself its safe , but wait for what DIAC has to say about all this for EOI s from 1st July


----------



## Farbod

Tans said:


> Hi mate, do you have anything similar after we get invite what all pages needs to be filled?


Hi Tans,
Unfortunately I couldn't find anything regarding your request.
As I can remember it is not a complicated process and you can do it as easy as you can. 
If you face a problem undoubtedly the help icon will assist you.
Please do not hesitate to drop me a line if you need further information.
Regards,


----------



## Rocky Balboa

I expect my assessment outcome by tomorrow. How long will the VET take to send the scanned copy by fax? Will they do it tomorrow? Will they take few days? I wanted to lodge EOI and SS by Friday. Is it possible?


----------



## sghosh

dahalrosan said:


> I expect my assessment outcome by tomorrow. How long will the VET take to send the scanned copy by fax? Will they do it tomorrow? Will they take few days? I wanted to lodge EOI and SS by Friday. Is it possible?


You can ask them on the same day. As soon as I saw the status changed to successful in the Vetas link, I called them up and asked to send the result copy over fax. I got it in 1 hour.


----------



## Tans

Farbod said:


> Hi Tans,
> Unfortunately I couldn't find anything regarding your request.
> As I can remember it is not a complicated process and you can do it as easy as you can.
> If you face a problem undoubtedly the help icon will assist you.
> Please do not hesitate to drop me a line if you need further information.
> Regards,


Thanks Farbod for your reply. will do in case if i'm stuck. I see in DIAC website that they are improving the website design and pages. Unsure, if they ask more information from this 1st july. hv to wait...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

sghosh said:


> You can ask them on the same day. As soon as I saw the status changed to successful in the Vetas link, I called them up and asked to send the result copy over fax. I got it in 1 hour.


I know. I got the email assessment outcome completed by VETASSESS two hours ago. That's like 6pm in Melbourne. Ironically, the scheduled maintenance starting from 4.30pm today until 11.00 AM 1st of July made me more impatient as I desperately wait for tomorrow to come. I dont even know the outcome yet? 

I have followed them up and provided my fax details. I hope I should get it early tomorrow morning. One question: Will I be able to lodge EOI and SS in the same day.

I am applying for SA SS.

I roughly know we need these for EOI and SA.

1. IELTS score card.
2. Assessment copy
3. wat else ??


----------



## Mroks

dahalrosan said:


> I know. I got the email assessment outcome completed by VETASSESS two hours ago. That's like 6pm in Melbourne. Ironically, the scheduled maintenance starting from 4.30pm today until 11.00 AM 1st of July made me more impatient as I desperately wait for tomorrow to come. I dont even know the outcome yet?
> 
> I have followed them up and provided my fax details. I hope I should get it early tomorrow morning. One question: Will I be able to lodge EOI and SS in the same day.
> *Yes. First EOI and then SS.
> For SA SS check https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/news and events*
> 
> I am applying for SA SS.
> 
> I roughly know we need these for EOI and SA.
> 
> 1. IELTS score card.
> 2. Assessment copy
> 3. wat else ??
> 
> *EOI does not require any documents.
> For SS some more additions
> 1. Resume
> 2. All Mark sheets and qualification certificate.
> 3. SA Declaration*


Above reply in *bold*


----------



## Rocky Balboa

What is SA declaration? you mean Financial declaration. If I apply for EOI and SS by tomorrow, is it better for me or not? in case my code is removed from July..who knows..


----------



## Mroks

dahalrosan said:


> What is SA declaration?
> *Commitment to SA ie. Obligations. *
> 
> you mean Financial declaration.
> *Financial declaration comes in SA SS application. Have a check.*
> 
> If I apply for EOI and SS by tomorrow, is it better for me or not?
> *It's better. You can apply before 12:00 PM on 28th June.*
> 
> in case my code is removed from July..who knows..
> *If your code is removed from July you won't be able to lodge for SA SS in July. However if you are lodging by 28th June, your application may get consideration.
> Moreover for SA SS there are no charges.
> *


Above reply in *bold*


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Mroks said:


> Above reply in *bold*


Hi Mroks,

Please rescue me! I want to finish lodging EOI and SS today at any cost. I am not sleeping tonight not matter what. I will wait and ensure everything is filled up properly and precisely before 12.OOPM tomorrow.

I have problem in EOI section. In Education History part, I need to fill out all the details from secondary schooling and above . I filled out undergraduate and postgraduate details. Regarding 9, 10, 11 and 12 I did in two schools. There are choices like 

1. AQF Diploma
2. Advanced Diploma
3. Diploma
4. AQF Certificate IV
5. AQF Certificate III
6. Other Qualification or award recognized by assessing authority
7. Other- non AQF accreditation

Which option should I choose?


----------



## Mroks

dahalrosan said:


> Hi Mroks,
> 
> Please rescue me! I want to finish lodging EOI and SS today at any cost. I am not sleeping tonight not matter what. I will wait and ensure everything is filled up properly and precisely before 12.OOPM tomorrow.
> 
> I have problem in EOI section. In Education History part, I need to fill out all the details from secondary schooling and above . I filled out undergraduate and postgraduate details. Regarding 9, 10, 11 and 12 I did in two schools. There are choices like
> 
> 1. AQF Diploma
> 2. Advanced Diploma
> 3. Diploma
> 4. AQF Certificate IV
> 5. AQF Certificate III
> 6. Other Qualification or award recognized by assessing authority
> 7. Other- non AQF accreditation
> 
> Which option should I choose?


Following are my EOI details wrt education carried out by MARA agent. Hope it helps.

Education History
Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at
secondary level and above?
*Yes*

My Bachelor Degree B.E. information -------


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Mroks said:


> Following are my EOI details wrt education carried out by MARA agent. Hope it helps.
> 
> Education History
> Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at
> secondary level and above?
> *Yes*
> 
> My Bachelor Degree B.E. information -------


Did you just indicate your latest education? But it says we need to fill out all the details of secondary schooling and above to claim points? Thats why I was confused. I filled out my undergraduate and postgraduate details. While I try to fill my secondary school details..I got stuck.. Is It Ok if i Skip secondary school details? See below

"To claim points in your EOI for Education Qualifications, you must:

In the Education part of your EOI, you should indicate all currently enrolled and previously completed study from secondary level and above. "

How points are awarded for Educational Qualifications » SkillSelect Support

Regarding State Sponsorship. It asks two questions Job Title and Occupation are they the same?

Please reply ...


----------



## Mroks

dahalrosan said:


> Did you just indicate your latest education? But it says we need to fill out all the details of secondary schooling and above to claim points? Thats why I was confused. I filled out my undergraduate and postgraduate details. While I try to fill my secondary school details..I got stuck.. Is It Ok if i Skip secondary school details?
> *Not present in my EOI. Should be ok.*
> 
> See below
> 
> "To claim points in your EOI for Education Qualifications, you must:
> 
> In the Education part of your EOI, you should indicate all currently enrolled and previously completed study from secondary level and above. "
> 
> How points are awarded for Educational Qualifications » SkillSelect Support
> 
> Regarding State Sponsorship. It asks two questions Job Title and Occupation are they the same?
> 
> *My details from Vic SS
> Step 2 - Occupation details
> 
> Q2.1 Do you have an offer of employment or can you provide confirmation of current employment from an employer in Victoria? *
> No
> Q2.2 Occupation you will be nominating on your Department of Immigration And Citizenship (DIAC) application *
> Software Tester 261314*
> 
> Please reply ...


Hope above reply in *bold* helps you


----------



## Australia1

dahalrosan said:


> Did you just indicate your latest education? But it says we need to fill out all the details of secondary schooling and above to claim points? Thats why I was confused. I filled out my undergraduate and postgraduate details. While I try to fill my secondary school details..I got stuck.. Is It Ok if i Skip secondary school details? See below
> 
> "To claim points in your EOI for Education Qualifications, you must:
> 
> In the Education part of your EOI, you should indicate all currently enrolled and previously completed study from secondary level and above. "
> 
> How points are awarded for Educational Qualifications » SkillSelect Support
> 
> Regarding State Sponsorship. It asks two questions Job Title and Occupation are they the same?
> 
> Please reply ...


I filled up with all my qualifications starting from schools to undergrad. For the schools I selected Non AQF qualifications. I will not know if my choice were correct until my application gets finalised so please dont take mine for granted.


----------



## Mroks

dahalrosan said:


> Did you just indicate your latest education? But it says we need to fill out all the details of secondary schooling and above to claim points? Thats why I was confused. I filled out my undergraduate and postgraduate details. While I try to fill my secondary school details..I got stuck.. Is It Ok if i Skip secondary school details? See below
> 
> "To claim points in your EOI for Education Qualifications, you must:
> 
> In the Education part of your EOI, you should indicate all currently enrolled and previously completed study from secondary level and above. "
> 
> How points are awarded for Educational Qualifications » SkillSelect Support
> 
> Regarding State Sponsorship. It asks two questions Job Title and Occupation are they the same?
> 
> Please reply ...


I think Job Title is designation and occupation seems nominated occupation. :fingerscrossed:
Check with others as never came across such thing in Vic SS application.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Australia1 said:


> I filled up with all my qualifications starting from schools to undergrad. For the schools I selected Non AQF qualifications. I will not know if my choice were correct until my application gets finalised so please dont take mine for granted.


Your signature says you have received invite already? should be correct ?!!


----------



## shadyrobin

Chetu said:


> Hi members
> Please answer this query for me :
> 
> I had applied for VIC SS with 65 points in May , now after realising that I may not be able to claim points for exp. that ACS deducted , I have just now modified my EOI and now I have 55 points for 189 and 60 with 190 . Should I go ahead and submit another application to VIC or should inform them of the change ? Or is it automatic and the VIC SS sees my application with 55 points before SS ?
> 
> Also , I have not received any invites for both 189 and 190 .
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Chethan




Hi Chetan,
Please let me know how to prepare the EOI with reduced experience as ACS is considerong my exp from June 2011 only which leaves me no points for experience. How should I put this information in EOI to claim for 2 years only?

Thanks,
Shady


----------



## Australia1

dahalrosan said:


> Your signature says you have received invite already? should be correct ?!!


Yes I have receive an invitation already. Dont worry, I have seen people who only mentions of the degree which they got assessed from the assessment authority and still getting visa grants successfully.

You can also choose to include all your info, like me, in your EOI. You only have to mark them as NON AQF Accreditation. I have myself choose that option as my schools certificates were from overseas....these things shouldn't be a big deal as you are not claiming points for these qualifications. These are there for completeness only. Good luck.


----------



## Guest

*South Australia SS*

Hi Everyone,

I was about to submit my SA Declaration under Commitment to SA section, the immigration site of SA stopped loading. Anyone facing similar problem?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Hi Everyone, I have finished submitted EOI. However, I couldnt complete my SS application to SA. I was about to complete last steps as rockey mentioned then suddenly ..i have not bee able to reload my site for 4 hours now..What do you suggest shall i create new user account and REDO everything? Will this affect my state nomination creating two user accounts and loading SAME informtions.. I need serious help now..the time is ticking away..


----------



## JaxSantiago

Guys, quick question: can I submit an EOI under a different visa, and then withdraw it to have it replaced with another one, under a different visa?

For example, I submit an EOI now under Visa 190 then finds that whole state sponsorship ends up taking time. Thus, i decided to get the 5 pts elsewhere (from IELTS for example) making me eligible for Visa 189.

Can anyone advise?


----------



## zkhan

JaxSantiago said:


> Guys, quick question: can I submit an EOI under a different visa, and then withdraw it to have it replaced with another one, under a different visa?
> 
> For example, I submit an EOI now under Visa 190 then finds that whole state sponsorship ends up taking time. Thus, i decided to get the 5 pts elsewhere (from IELTS for example) making me eligible for Visa 189.
> 
> Can anyone advise?


Yes, you can do that. You can also add more than one visa types to a single EOI. Check out this thread for more details. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...830-multiple-eoi-eoi-multiple-visa-types.html


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Finally, I have succeeded in lodging my EOI and South Australia SS online applications successfully two hours before 12 pm (South Australian time) on Friday the 28th of June 2013. YUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU. I did it!

Now tell me will they process my applications a little early? When can i expect the result?


----------



## tomtomwq

Posted this in another thread but I thought I'd post it here too. Just in case anyone want to modified their submitted EOI as we still have time until 9pm Australian standard time to log on to Skillselect. I don't think we should risk overclaim the points and be rejected and losing $4500 AUD. 

Got this from a friend. This is DIAC's reply about his query on ACS reducing experience



> It is important firstly, to realise that there has not been a change in the policy, nor in the methodology of implementing the policy by the ACS.
> 
> 
> 
> After consultations between DIAC and the ACS, it was agreed that more clarity was needed to give potential applicants certainty in the points they could claim. This came into effect in April 2013. The purpose of this clarification was to highlight that claim points for skilled employment in the nominated skilled occupation, an applicant is required to demonstrate having worked in that skilled occupation for at least 2 years after attaining the relevant qualifications in a closely related field. The work experience component differs based on the level of qualifications and wether the qualifications are in a closely related field.
> 
> 
> 
> In effect, this means that for a qualifying period work experience undertaken after the qualification is obtained, no points can be claimed. Work experience undertaken after the end of the qualifying period can be claimed for points. This is not a shift in policy but a clearer indication of skilled employment.
> 
> Therefore, to summarise:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Expression of Interest (EOI) points can be claimed to reflect relevant skilled employment gained after the qualifying work experience period and following the award of relevant qualification
> 
> 2. Information regarding the work experience requirements are detailed here: http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/...f-Criteria.pdf
> 
> 3. The ACS introduced this clarity in mid April 2013. This did not effect a change in definition to ‘skilled employment’.
> 
> 
> 
> It is also important to note that the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO) describes only entry level criteria, and that the ACS uses it as a guide. As the authority for these occupations, ACS determines additional criteria for either skills assessment or skilled employment over and above that described in the ANZSCO.



My question: 

How to put reduced experience in EOI? My job started from 2007 to 2011,
but the deeming date is May 2009. So I have to split that job into two parts, before May 2009 is "NOT RELATED" and after May 2009 is "RELATED"?


----------



## Mroks

dahalrosan said:


> Finally, I have succeeded in lodging my EOI and South Australia SS online applications successfully two hours before 12 pm (South Australian time) on Friday the 28th of June 2013. YUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU. I did it!
> 
> Now tell me will they process my applications a little early? When can i expect the result?


Below may help you.
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/processing_times


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Mroks said:


> Below may help you.
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/processing_times


It shows 1 week is current average processing time.!!!


----------



## Mroks

dahalrosan said:


> It shows 1 week is current average processing time.!!!


May expect increase in processing time looking at the rush from 1st July.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Mroks said:


> May expect increase in processing time looking at the rush from 1st July.


Hi Mroks,
I received a shocking news just now. I submitted my SS application four hours ago. Now, I check my Inbox. I get this. I do not know what to do? 

28 Jun 2013

Dear Rosan Dahal

Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by DMITRE.

To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.

SkillSelect
Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator


----------



## mimfarook

dahalrosan said:


> Hi Mroks,
> I received a shocking news just now. I submitted my SS application four hours ago. Now, I check my Inbox. I get this. I do not know what to do?
> 
> 28 Jun 2013
> 
> Dear Rosan Dahal
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by DMITRE.
> 
> To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.
> 
> SkillSelect
> Regards
> 
> SkillSelect System Administrator


Looks like a world record.. 4 hrs. I think u need to start your application now.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

dahalrosan said:


> Hi Mroks,
> I received a shocking news just now. I submitted my SS application four hours ago. Now, I check my Inbox. I get this. I do not know what to do?
> 
> 28 Jun 2013
> 
> Dear Rosan Dahal
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by DMITRE.
> 
> To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.
> 
> SkillSelect
> Regards
> 
> SkillSelect System Administrator


What is the issue? Were you not expecting the Invite to lodge your visa?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mimfarook said:


> Looks like a world record.. 4 hrs. I think u need to start your application now.



Goddamn it! How many days do I have to lodge a visa? I am not even ready? I thought it would take at least a month..i have to apply for police clearance certificate in Germany and translate few documents in English...

NOw, I am not even happy..


----------



## Mroks

dahalrosan said:


> Hi Mroks,
> I received a shocking news just now. I submitted my SS application four hours ago. Now, I check my Inbox. I get this. I do not know what to do?
> 
> 28 Jun 2013
> 
> Dear Rosan Dahal
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by DMITRE.
> 
> To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.
> 
> SkillSelect
> Regards
> 
> SkillSelect System Administrator


Congrats! Congrats!! Congrats!!
Seems you have broken the SS speed record.

Hope you are aware of visa fee changes, so plan accordingly whether to lodge 190 visa *today* or in July.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

anujmalhotra262 said:


> What is the issue? Were you not expecting the Invite to lodge your visa?


Yes. But in 4 weeks. not in 4 hours.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Apply and make required payments... PCC and other documents can be submitted later... 
Senior members, please advise.. 

Congrats Man!!!


----------



## mimfarook

dahalrosan said:


> Goddamn it! How many days do I have to lodge a visa? I am not even ready? I thought it would take at least a month..i have to apply for police clearance certificate in Germany and translate few documents in English...
> 
> NOw, I am not even happy..


Ok now u do have a choice. I think u get 60 days from invitation to apply. U could do submit ur application now and start your other taks gradually.. If u have dependents it is the best chance to save money..


----------



## Mroks

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Apply and make required payments... PCC and other documents can be submitted later...
> Senior members, please advise..
> 
> Congrats Man!!!


You are right, PCC and Medicals can be submitted at latter stage.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Mroks said:


> Congrats! Congrats!! Congrats!!
> Seems you have broken the SS speed record.
> 
> Hope you are aware of visa fee changes, so plan accordingly whether to lodge 190 visa *today* or in July.


Yes. My name goes down in history like Sachin's 100 centuries.

I am unmarried. Does that affect the processing charges? its 3060$ anyways for primary applicant without dependents, am I right? 

Now where do I start with Visa application? I dont have PCC from Germany. I have to prepare PCC from Nepal. Can someone guide me with this? Mroks, you are the man with all the answers...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Mroks said:


> You are right, PCC and Medicals can be submitted at latter stage.


Ok, Now I have to talk to my brother to pay my visa charges as I do not have credit card. Is it possible to apply today? didnt the deadline of 12 PM AEST apply for lodging visa as well? or shall I wait until July ? whats the best choice? 

One question regarding passport! My Old passport expires soon in September. I have given to the passport authority to issue new passport. That should come in next week. Shall I apply with this old one? or wait for new one..

Please advise..what is better..Seniors, Mroks,


----------



## Mroks

dahalrosan said:


> Yes. My name goes down in history like Sachin's 100 centuries.
> 
> I am unmarried. Does that affect the processing charges? its 3060$ anyways for primary applicant without dependents, am I right?
> 
> *You are right, can lodge visa today or in July.*
> 
> Now where do I start with Visa application? I dont have PCC from Germany. I have to prepare PCC from Nepal. Can someone guide me with this? Mroks, you are the man with all the answers...
> *PCC is required at latter stage when CO gets allotted to your case. CO gets allotted in 4-5 weeks after lodging 190 visa. *


Above reply in *bold*


----------



## anujmalhotra262

I think you should wait and apply in July once you have your New Passport... In the meanwhile collect all required documents and be ready with every other required document.. 

Please do list down all the documents you submit when you lodge your visa, for other(s) reference.. 

Thanks and all the best!!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Sure..Man..Good luck to your future steps..too. Without Expatforum, I would not have come to this final phase. We all owe a lot to whoever designed this wonderful portal where knowledge and informations are shared constantly free of cost.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

dahalrosan said:


> Sure..Man..Good luck to your future steps..too. Without Expatforum, I would not have come to this final phase. We all owe a lot to whoever designed this wonderful portal where knowledge and informations are shared constantly free of cost.


Thanks Man!!.. I have a long way to go.. I have applied for ACS in June and waiting for the results... Lets see what happens with me and where I land up?

All the best!!


----------



## JaxSantiago

zkhan said:


> Yes, you can do that. You can also add more than one visa types to a single EOI. Check out this thread for more details. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...830-multiple-eoi-eoi-multiple-visa-types.html


Thanks. I was actually thinking of:

- Submit EOI under 190 now.
- I have another IELTS exam next month (I missed listening by .5 pts -- I need to the pts from IELTS). 
- If I meet the 7 each band requirement (for 10 pts), I'm thinking of submitting another EOI, this time under Visa 189. Else, I want to keep the existing application (in the interest of time).

It seems I can't do the multiple Visa selection option in the EOI since I have yet to meet the 60 pts requirement for Visa 189.


----------



## gsp2canberra

Have lodged both my EOI and State sponsorship yesterday for ACT, after getting a positive job verification. Since my occupation is expected to be closed post 30th June, and the new list for 2013 is being released by 1st August.

Does that mean they would still take 4 weeks in sending out the state sponsorship invitation or less than that? Since now the new list be getting released a month later.

Secondly, this new increased fee is something that has to be payed by everyone or one who lodge the file after 1st July 2013?

thanks


----------



## balajism

Guys,

I have submitted my EOI on 26th June for the 189 visa. I have 70 points, so hoping to get the invite soon.

One question - I have not claimed any points for work experience as my work history is not particularly relevant and is very fragmented. Do I have to provide work experience details/documents in the visa application even if I am not claiming work experience points?

Please help. Thanks!


----------



## DesiTadka

Based on my conversation with Migration Officer, the Migration Services, including SS will work on schedule for the applications that are received before COB Friday (28th). All applications submitted for verification for the occupations that are in CLOSED or are being considered to be Closed, will be automatically be refused and candidates will be requested to wait till the new SOL comes out in August.

This means, for people like you and my wife, you guys will get state nomination approval and invitation in normal fashion without any boundaries.

Let's hope for the best....



bhanu30 said:


> Have lodged both my EOI and State sponsorship yesterday for ACT, after getting a positive job verification. Since my occupation is expected to be closed post 30th June, and the new list for 2013 is being released by 1st August.
> 
> Does that mean they would still take 4 weeks in sending out the state sponsorship invitation or less than that? Since now the new list be getting released a month later.
> 
> Secondly, this new increased fee is something that has to be payed by everyone or one who lodge the file after 1st July 2013?
> 
> thanks


----------



## Anitha

*189 EOI invite*

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI with 65 points for VISA Sub Class 189 on June 3rd 2013.
Can anyone tell me how long does it take to invited.


----------



## Mroks

Anitha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 65 points for VISA Sub Class 189 on June 3rd 2013.
> Can anyone tell me how long does it take to invited.


Depend upon your occupation code. If there is no rush for your occupation code, should get invitation on 1st July else have to wait till 2nd or 3rd rounds.


----------



## gsp2canberra

DesiTadka said:


> Based on my conversation with Migration Officer, the Migration Services, including SS will work on schedule for the applications that are received before COB Friday (28th). All applications submitted for verification for the occupations that are in CLOSED or are being considered to be Closed, will be automatically be refused and candidates will be requested to wait till the new SOL comes out in August.
> 
> This means, for people like you and my wife, you guys will get state nomination approval and invitation in normal fashion without any boundaries.
> 
> Let's hope for the best....


Yea bro.. which u all the best as well.. hopefully we will fly together


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Hi Everyone, I am planning to apply for my visa next week. My new passport will be issued hopefully next week. I have to fill Form 1022, Notification of changes in circumstances. 

I must apply with new passport as my old passport is already cancelled by the Passport authority. However, I used the old passport no. for lodging my EOI and provided the scan copy of the old passport. Where do I upload this form? after I apply my visa or before applying I should notify DIAC about this? Pelase Help


----------



## RNAussie

dahalrosan said:


> Hi Everyone, I am planning to apply for my visa next week. My new passport will be issued hopefully next week. I have to fill Form 1022, Notification of changes in circumstances.
> 
> I must apply with new passport as my old passport is already cancelled by the Passport authority. However, I used the old passport no. for lodging my EOI and provided the scan copy of the old passport. Where do I upload this form? after I apply my visa or before applying I should notify DIAC about this? Pelase Help


I have seen your signature, we are the same that we have had an invitation on 28/6/13. I will lodge on 30/7/2013 ( still within 60 days from invitation date.


----------



## mandeeps

Anitha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 65 points for VISA Sub Class 189 on June 3rd 2013.
> Can anyone tell me how long does it take to invited.


What is your invitation code


----------



## rockyrambo

DesiTadka said:


> Based on my conversation with Migration Officer, the Migration Services, including SS will work on schedule for the applications that are received before COB Friday (28th). All applications submitted for verification for the occupations that are in CLOSED or are being considered to be Closed, will be automatically be refused and candidates will be requested to wait till the new SOL comes out in August.
> 
> This means, for people like you and my wife, you guys will get state nomination approval and invitation in normal fashion without any boundaries.
> 
> Let's hope for the best....


Hi,

Haven't they already come out with the new SOL? The one that has five occupations removed from the list? Or, are you referring to the ceilings imposed one each occupation? What is it that they need to come up with on 1st August? Please advise..


----------



## DesiTadka

This is in reference to 190 subclass for ACT SS. The new SOL for 189 subclass comes out on 1st July (seems like its already out).



rockyrambo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Haven't they already come out with the new SOL? The one that has five occupations removed from the list? Or, are you referring to the ceilings imposed one each occupation? What is it that they need to come up with on 1st August? Please advise..


----------



## rockyrambo

DesiTadka said:


> This is in reference to 190 subclass for ACT SS. The new SOL for 189 subclass comes out on 1st July (seems like its already out).


Oh yes, That is already out, however, no one knows yet whether DIAC is considering full work experience


----------



## Anitha

Mroks said:


> Depend upon your occupation code. If there is no rush for your occupation code, should get invitation on 1st July else have to wait till 2nd or 3rd rounds.


I have Applied for Application Programmer.


----------



## Mroks

Anitha said:


> I have Applied for Application Programmer.


Seems 1st July little difficult, but invitation should come in 2nd or 3rd round.


----------



## austrotter

After months of struggle and anticipation... I finally got hold of my ACS positive assessment. EOI finall lodged on 29th july for 261313. Do you think I will get an invite in the first round claiming 65 points ?

I have not been able to understand how each of the visa codes are prioritized for receiving an invite. I couldnt find any details about that in the last few months.


----------



## Mroks

austrotter said:


> After months of struggle and anticipation... I finally got hold of my ACS positive assessment. EOI finall lodged on 29th july for 261313. Do you think I will get an invite in the first round claiming 65 points ?
> 
> I have not been able to understand how each of the visa codes are prioritized for receiving an invite. I couldnt find any details about that in the last few months.


Higher points get higher preference in invitation. 1st July seems difficult for you, but after on 2nd or 3 rd round you should get invitation.


----------



## gsp2canberra

Mroks said:


> Higher points get higher preference in invitation. 1st July seems difficult for you, but after on 2nd or 3 rd round you should get invitation.


Hi morks
Have filled for act ss on 28th june.. 
I have 60 points , without 5 for state sponsorship.. will that be included by default by act? When they review my application of 190 visa?

And since my application is sumbitted so late do you think they will be entertaining it by mid july?


----------



## Mroks

bhanu30 said:


> Hi morks
> Have filled for act ss on 28th june..
> I have 60 points , without 5 for state sponsorship.. will that be included by default by act? When they review my application of 190 visa?
> 
> And since my application is sumbitted so late do you think they will be entertaining it by mid july?


For SS whether having 55 points or more does not make any difference.
Points are given by DIAC and not states.
Since you are able to file the ACT SS, they should entertain it. If you get acknowledgement from ACT for your ACT SS, then they will definitely process it. ACT SS usually takes around a month.


----------



## gsp2canberra

Mroks said:


> For SS whether having 55 points or more does not make any difference.
> Points are given by DIAC and not states.
> Since you are able to file the ACT SS, they should entertain it. If you get acknowledgement from ACT for your ACT SS, then they will definitely process it. ACT SS usually takes around a month.


Thanks, since the file is lodged by my consultant on 27th late evening, not sure if the acknowledgment is in yet. Will check with thwm tomorrow.. is it autogenerated email or this acknowledgment is being sent by an individual any specific information that is being covered in this, please do let me know... 
Sorry for back to bakc questions


----------



## Mroks

bhanu30 said:


> Thanks, since the file is lodged by my consultant on 27th late evening, not sure if the acknowledgment is in yet. Will check with thwm tomorrow.. is it autogenerated email or this acknowledgment is being sent by an individual any specific information that is being covered in this, please do let me know...
> Sorry for back to bakc questions


The SS acknowledgement letter is not auto generated. You will get your reference number in acknowledgement letter from ACT.


----------



## india2aus

Hey guys.. Just thought id share.. I just got my 189 visa invitation.. I had applied on 28th June with 70 points.


----------



## osdjme

india2aus said:


> Hey guys.. Just thought id share.. I just got my 189 visa invitation.. I had applied on 28th June with 70 points.


Congrats Pal...
All the best with your application...


----------



## balajism

Just received the invite guys! Now onwards on to the next phase. Thanks to all of your wishes and advice!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## osdjme

balajism said:


> Just received the invite guys! Now onwards on to the next phase. Thanks to all of your wishes and advice!
> 
> Good luck everyone!



Congrats...
How many points did you claim? Which occupation did you nominate?


----------



## Stargaze

Just now I got the invitation for 189. Wish you all the best guys.


----------



## pandakou

I am very much querious to know whether anybody having 60 points got the invitation yet?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

pandakou said:


> I am very much querious to know whether anybody having 60 points got the invitation yet?


Check my signature. I had 55 points.. its curious not querious


----------



## josh.machine

Got the invite too today, thanks everyone for all the help now to the next step.

Applied with 70 points for 189 on 29th May'13. For more details see signature.


----------



## pandakou

dahalrosan said:


> Check my signature. I had 55 points.. its curious not querious


Thanks for your correction...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Yeah. Its essential not to make spelling errors in writing section of IELTS exam, if you have not taken one already.


----------



## balajism

osdjme said:


> Congrats...
> How many points did you claim? Which occupation did you nominate?


Hey I had 70 points, for 263111. Submitted EoI on 25th June


----------



## josh.machine

Folks can someone guide me as to what documents are required for filing my 189 visa?


----------



## shaikjalal

Got my invite  just checked .. Hopefully rest of process will workout fine .. Wishing others good news too  ..


----------



## Harish2013

shaikjalal said:


> Got my invite  just checked .. Hopefully rest of process will workout fine .. Wishing others good news too  ..


Congrats!!! So you have total 70 points?


----------



## shaikjalal

Harish2013 said:


> Congrats!!! So you have total 70 points?


No mate.. 65 Points..


----------



## josh.machine

Is applying visa like EOI, can be revisited and edited multiple times?


----------



## balajism

josh.machine said:


> Is applying visa like EOI, can be revisited and edited multiple times?


Hey josh,

Afaik you can revisit and edit details but only before you make the payment. Once you do the payment (visa is lodged), you cannot edit, just upload docs. Seniors correct me if I'm wrong.

I just received my invite too! Hope the road to the grant is smooth for us :fingerscrossed:


----------



## itisme

*Invitation Query*

Any one with 60 Points received 189 Invitation for Developer
Programmer - 261312? 
I submitted EOI on 14th June with 60 points. :fingerscrossed:
How do we receive the invitation? Do we get it on registered email ID?


----------



## zkhan

josh.machine said:


> Is applying visa like EOI, can be revisited and edited multiple times?


It can't be edited after submitting the visa application. You will have to submit form 1022 or 1023 if you want to make changes to your application after submitting.


----------



## dragoman

josh.machine said:


> Is applying visa like EOI, can be revisited and edited multiple times?


No mate . Cant be edited


----------



## abakik

Hi All,
very happy that I received my invitation for 189 visa. 
job code 2613, points 65, submitted June 12.
Hope everybody gets their invites soon!
cheers


----------



## ammu1983

abakik said:


> Hi All,
> very happy that I received my invitation for 189 visa.
> job code 2613, points 65, submitted June 12.
> Hope everybody gets their invites soon!
> cheers


Hi,
I also got my invitation today. Not feeling happy as I included all the experiences including the acs deducted 4 years. Anybody please help. Should I proceed or not.
If I proceed, I have to pay 5300 aud as per the new charges. I dont want to loose this money.
regards 
ammu


----------



## espresso

Hi ammu, 

if you want to play it safe, wait for the invitation to expire, correct your EOI and wait for the next invite . If you apply with your full work experience it's at your own risk. 

Two points:
1.) A couple of applicants with the new letter format got all work experience periods counted, but that may have been because of the abrupt change. There were the very first with the new format and at that time the ACS News post wasn't published yet. So you _may_ get through with this. 

2.) On the other hand, according to this post (letter from DIAC) only work experience after the ACS "skilled" date can be counted for claiming experience points. No "official" post on the DIAC homepage has been made, but I would recommend following this policy when claiming points. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## pablozaur

Hey guys It seems like all the Invites has been already distributed.
I'm new to this thing so can someone explain me whether there will be more Invitations send throughout the day or that's it - if it's not there it won't be there and no point checking?


----------



## Harish2013

pablozaur said:


> Hey guys It seems like all the Invites has been already distributed.
> I'm new to this thing so can someone explain me whether there will be more Invitations send throughout the day or that's it - if it's not there it won't be there and no point checking?


Here is the tracker for July 2013 Invite:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...161086-july-2013-invite-received-tracker.html


----------



## abakik

pablozaur said:


> Hey guys It seems like all the Invites has been already distributed.
> I'm new to this thing so can someone explain me whether there will be more Invitations send throughout the day or that's it - if it's not there it won't be there and no point checking?


as far as I know the invites are delivered within the first 15 minutes of the day


----------



## pablozaur

Yeah i was on the forum last night and I think all of these guys received their Invites after midnight Australian time..


----------



## joejohn

Hey guys! I got my invitation yesterday night at 7:45 PM IST!!
I never expected to get invite on first round itself!

Submitted on 8th Jun, Job Code 2613, 65 points.

I still have to get my PCC and medicals. I am worried about my PCC... I am not residing at the address given in passport and because of that it may delay(45 days?).


----------



## Harish2013

joejohn said:


> Hey guys! I got my invitation yesterday night at 7:45 PM IST!!
> I never expected to get invite on first round itself!
> 
> Submitted on 8th Jun, Job Code 2613, 65 points.
> 
> I still have to get my PCC and medicals. I am worried about my PCC... I am not residing at the address given in passport and because of that it may delay(45 days?).



thank you.
Seems so far only 65pt and 70 pt or above got invited 
Tracker updated:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...161086-july-2013-invite-received-tracker.html


----------



## redpixel

hi! i received an invitation today. just wondering when i should click the "Apply Visa" button. do i need to have all my supporting documents and payment ready before proceeding to this next step? thanks!


----------



## josh.machine

redpixel said:


> hi! i received an invitation today. just wondering when i should click the "Apply Visa" button. do i need to have all my supporting documents and payment ready before proceeding to this next step? thanks!


Same question from me too, also can someone pls name or list down the set of docs to be uploaded before submitting the visa form

----------------------
IELTS 29th May: R-9 L-9 W-7.5 S-7.5, ACS: 1st Feb-4th April'13 Analyst Programmer, EOI : 31st May - 1st July


----------



## joejohn

Visa 189 document checklist can be found here 189-applicant-checklist.pdf


----------



## cprem79

redpixel said:


> hi! i received an invitation today. just wondering when i should click the "Apply Visa" button. do i need to have all my supporting documents and payment ready before proceeding to this next step? thanks!


For applying visa, it would be same as you lodged your EOI.
You don't need to upload anything for applying visa, instead you need to have all information handy to fill up the required fields in the online application form.
Yes, you need to have your credit card details ready for payment.


----------



## abdulzak

Guys,
Is the invite sent only at 12:00 am July 1st or whole day it counts?


----------



## pablozaur

abakik said:


> as far as I know the invites are delivered within the first 15 minutes of the day



according to abakik if you didn't get within 15 minutes after midnight 1st July you have to wait for the next round..


----------



## sre375

Hi everyone

I had lodged my EOI with 65 points on 27 June 2013 (general accountant). I saw that the occupation ceilings for my nominated occupation was not reached as at 30 June 2013. 

Can anyone tell me tentatively, when I would be able to receive the invite?

Thanks and cheers


----------



## niravchaku

General Questions about 189:
1. When the is the next round will happen? I have 60 points with Software Defeloper category.
2. Heard the fees changes for visas for dependent. Where can I see those details?


----------



## Mroks

niravchaku said:


> General Questions about 189:
> 1. When the is the next round will happen? I have 60 points with Software Defeloper category.
> 2. Heard the fees changes for visas for dependent. Where can I see those details?


Next round on 15th, with 60 points it seems difficult in July, but will work in August.

Visa Application Charges


----------



## cprem79

niravchaku said:


> General Questions about 189:
> 1. When the is the next round will happen? I have 60 points with Software Defeloper category.
> 2. Heard the fees changes for visas for dependent. Where can I see those details?


1. July 15th
2. Fees & Charges - Applications & Forms - Visas & Immigration


----------



## rvijay

Mroks said:


> Next round on 15th, with 60 points it seems difficult in July, but will work in August.
> 
> Visa Application Charges


hi Mroks,

was ur SS for VIC state, rejected?
did they give u reasons for that?

-Vijay


----------



## Mroks

rvijay said:


> hi Mroks,
> 
> was ur SS for VIC state, rejected?
> did they give u reasons for that?
> 
> -Vijay


Yes got rejection from Vic for SS.
I have to yet receive mail conversion on the same from my agent.
Have you applied for SS?


----------



## rvijay

Mroks said:


> Yes got rejection from Vic for SS.
> I have to yet receive mail conversion on the same from my agent.
> Have you applied for SS?


Not yet, my agent says ill be informed once cap/.state cap is open.
I guess DIAC cap should be open as on today right?
now am in dilemma whether to go for NSW or VIC..i thought ur case would go through as u had high scores..btw u had good experience too right?


----------



## niravchaku

Mroks said:


> Next round on 15th, with 60 points it seems difficult in July, but will work in August.
> 
> Thanks cprem79 for the quick response.


----------



## Mroks

rvijay said:


> Not yet, my agent says ill be informed once cap/.state cap is open.
> I guess DIAC cap should be open as on today right?
> now am in dilemma whether to go for NSW or VIC..i thought ur case would go through as u had high scores..btw u had good experience too right?


Last year software tester was not on NSW SNOL list. Lets hope NSW opens door for 261314 this year, else ACT or Vic.


----------



## MMD09

I see a lot of people have already received invitation as of today? Is this for the July 1 round or from prior rounds of invitation? Sorry folks -- just a little new to the process and curious as I submitte my EOI this afternoon (marked as July 1, 2013) with 70 points. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mroks

MMD09 said:


> I see a lot of people have already received invitation as of today? Is this for the July 1 round or from prior rounds of invitation? Sorry folks -- just a little new to the process and curious as I submitte my EOI this afternoon (marked as July 1, 2013) with 70 points. Any thoughts?


You will get invitation on 15th July.
1st July 189 and 489 invitation round have been conducted and as a result many have received invitations.
Some applicants go through 190 route ie state sponsorship. Some have received state approval as they were waiting for several months.


----------



## MMD09

Thx Mroks ...


----------



## Birender

hi,

I submitted my EOI on 14th may with 60 points in subclass 189 as an system analyst.

After looking at the trend today, can someone give me an approximate waiting time for my invitation?


----------



## Mroks

Birender said:


> hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 14th may with 60 points in subclass 189 as an system analyst.
> 
> After looking at the trend today, can someone give me an approximate waiting time for my invitation?


Should work in 1st round of August.


----------



## whizzard

One quick question about EOI - 

I had submitted my EOI for subclass 190 in November with the IELTS result I had that time, but later on attempted another IELTS but still did not get 7 all. 

Will it still be OK if I keep the old IELTS result and ref. no. in EOI or should I update it to new? Will it have any affect on my invite which I expect to be coming very soon?

Plz reply.


----------



## JaxSantiago

whizzard said:


> One quick question about EOI -
> 
> I had submitted my EOI for subclass 190 in November with the IELTS result I had that time, but later on attempted another IELTS but still did not get 7 all.
> 
> Will it still be OK if I keep the old IELTS result and ref. no. in EOI or should I update it to new? Will it have any affect on my invite which I expect to be coming very soon?
> 
> Plz reply.


As far as I understand, that's fine since the validity is for 2 yrs. Keep it.


----------



## Mroks

whizzard said:


> One quick question about EOI -
> 
> I had submitted my EOI for subclass 190 in November with the IELTS result I had that time, but later on attempted another IELTS but still did not get 7 all.
> 
> Will it still be OK if I keep the old IELTS result and ref. no. in EOI or should I update it to new? Will it have any affect on my invite which I expect to be coming very soon?
> 
> Plz reply.


It will not create any effect on EOI.


----------



## sman07

Hi,

I had submitted EOI in May 2013 for subclass 189 and subclass 190 (selected the option of getting sponsorship from any state).

Are there other processes/steps (apart from EOI submission) to be followed to be eligible to get the sponsorship from different states ?

For example, I just landed up on this page - Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria.

It says that I have to lodge an application for Victorian nomination online.

Is the process for state nomination different for different states ?

Any help is really appreciated


Thanks


----------



## MMD09

Hey!

I have a quick question... I have IELTS Academic (skills assessment -cpa) and general (was trying for Canada). Can I use general as opposed to academic as it gives me more points?


----------



## zkhan

MMD09 said:


> Hey!
> 
> I have a quick question... I have IELTS Academic (skills assessment -cpa) and general (was trying for Canada). Can I use general as opposed to academic as it gives me more points?


It depends on who is your assessing authority which depends in your qualification and experience. Most of them require only IELTS general scores but a few specifically require only academic scores.


----------



## MMD09

zkhan said:


> It depends on who is your assessing authority which depends in your qualification and experience. Most of them require only IELTS general scores but a few specifically require only academic scores.


Hey Zkhan,

Thanks for the reply. My assessing authority requires academic. Can I file my EOI with general?


----------



## zkhan

MMD09 said:


> Hey Zkhan,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. My assessing authority requires academic. Can I file my EOI with general?


My understanding is that DIAC should be able to accept your general scores even though your assessing authority requires you to take academic test. No where it is mentioned that DIAC will not accept general test. It is only mentioned that certain skills assessment authorities require only IELTS academic. So you should be able to claim points using your general score.


----------



## SashaV

*190 SS processing time after submitting EOI*

Hi guys, I submitted EOI for 190 visa, QLD sponsorship, with 80 points last week. Does anyone have an idea how long does it take for QLD to look at EOI and request supporting docs or issue the invitation?


----------



## MMD09

Folks -

Quick question - I have my skills assessed through ICAA for External Auditory just yesterday. However, I did not get my skilled employment assessed even thoough I'd be claiming 5 points for overseas expereince. Is it a good idea to get this done prior to filing my EOI or should I wait for the invite and a request from CO to see if there is a need? 

Thank you so much for the replies. You guys are awesome.


----------



## cprem79

MMD09 said:


> Folks -
> 
> Quick question - I have my skills assessed through ICAA for External Auditory just yesterday. However, I did not get my skilled employment assessed even thoough I'd be claiming 5 points for overseas expereince. Is it a good idea to get this done prior to filing my EOI or should I wait for the invite and a request from CO to see if there is a need?
> 
> Thank you so much for the replies. You guys are awesome.


If you claim points, you need to provide the evidence.
If you don't, then you may be rejected for a visa.
So, it's better to get it done.
Once you lodge the EOI claiming points for that, then BEFORE you file your visa application after invite, you SHOULD get it done.


----------



## MMD09

Thanks a ton...


----------



## sman07

sman07 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had submitted EOI in May 2013 for subclass 189 and subclass 190 (selected the option of getting sponsorship from any state).
> 
> Are there other processes/steps (apart from EOI submission) to be followed to be eligible to get the sponsorship from different states ?
> 
> For example, I just landed up on this page - Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria.
> 
> It says that I have to lodge an application for Victorian nomination online.
> 
> Is the process for state nomination different for different states ?
> 
> Any help is really appreciated
> 
> 
> Thanks



It would be really helpful if somebody could provide any information on this.

Thanks


----------



## Chetu

sman07 said:


> It would be really helpful if somebody could provide any information on this.
> 
> Thanks


Yes , every state has its own norm for lodging a 190 Visa . And yes , you will have to send an application to them and also select 190 and 189 (if u also wish to try 189 ) in EOI .


----------



## whizzard

Hello mates

I had submitted EOI without including my dependent mother earlier assuming that we would get her to Australia on tourist VISA later and on settlement in Oz, we would apply her PR also. But now after getting my invitation on subclass 190, I have also realized that getting a parental PR is quite tough and expensive later on.

Hence, I want to include her in my VISA application now itself, so that she also gets the PR with along with us. 

She has very less knowledge of English and I am ready to pay 4250$ for her.

I want to understand - 
1. Can I now include her in my PR with my wife and daughter?
2. Will this impact the timing of my PR?
3. When will I need to pay the additional 4250$? 
4. Is there any other alternative?


Appreciate your expert comments on this.

Thanks.


----------



## sman07

Chetu said:


> Yes , every state has its own norm for lodging a 190 Visa . And yes , you will have to send an application to them and also select 190 and 189 (if u also wish to try 189 ) in EOI .


Thanks a lot for your reply.

Another thing that is haunting me is that my ACS skills assessment letter mentions my work experience as 2 years 6 months as I received it in Feb 13. 

Now, my experience is 3 years 2 months and I am claiming 5 points for 3 years work experience.

I called up Adelaide skilled processing centre to inquire about whether I need to get another skills assessment done for additional work experience and the reply was that I don't need to as long as my occupation is same.

But somehow, I read everywhere that if I have changed my job I need to get it reassessed again. (After 2 years 6 months, I switched to a different organization)

Shall I apply for reassessment and update that in my EOI ?

Would that create any problem in my EOI as skills assessment date would be after EOI submission date ?

Request you to please provide your suggestions.

Regards


----------



## MMD09

Just curious on what chances do I have for invitation with 70 points as an external auditor? Sorry ... new to the process and the forum as well and thank you for any replies.


----------



## MMD09

*CPA Skills Assessment*

Also, any experience with getting skills/employment assessed through ICAA for US CPA?


----------



## cprem79

sman07 said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> 
> Another thing that is haunting me is that my ACS skills assessment letter mentions my work experience as 2 years 6 months as I received it in Feb 13.
> 
> Now, my experience is 3 years 2 months and I am claiming 5 points for 3 years work experience.
> 
> I called up Adelaide skilled processing centre to inquire about whether I need to get another skills assessment done for additional work experience and the reply was that I don't need to as long as my occupation is same.
> 
> But somehow, I read everywhere that if I have changed my job I need to get it reassessed again. (After 2 years 6 months, I switched to a different organization)
> 
> Shall I apply for reassessment and update that in my EOI ?
> 
> Would that create any problem in my EOI as skills assessment date would be after EOI submission date ?
> 
> Request you to please provide your suggestions.
> 
> Regards


It doesn't matter if you switched companies.
The most important thing is if your current job is closely related to your nominated occupation, then you can go ahead and apply.


----------



## venuhunev

Hi,

As per my ACS letter, I was told "after September 2012" I met the ACS criterion. Can I include September 2012 in my points calculation ? I would like to know whether August 2013 completes 1 year. 

Kindly help.

Thanks.


----------



## rvijay

Hi,

Has anyone submitted EOI & VIC SS post Jul 1? I hear that the cap for Software Tester is yet to open. Can you share any info you may have?

Thanks!


----------



## Mroks

rvijay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone submitted EOI & VIC SS post Jul 1? I hear that the cap for Software Tester is yet to open. Can you share any info you may have?
> 
> Thanks!


I think you should be able to file for Victoria SS.
Victoria accepts application irrespective whether ceiling is reached or not. 
Lastly communicate with them, they definitely respond with in 2 days.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

can some one share the links from where I can read about 190? I am awaiting my ACS and planning to apply for 189 but need to know more abt 190 as well...


----------



## rvijay

Mroks said:


> I think you should be able to file for Victoria SS.
> Victoria accepts application irrespective whether ceiling is reached or not.
> Lastly communicate with them, they definitely respond with in 2 days.


Thanks Mroks


----------



## Mroks

anujmalhotra262 said:


> can some one share the links from where I can read about 190? I am awaiting my ACS and planning to apply for 189 but need to know more abt 190 as well...


Hope below helps
Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa

Depends upon your occupation to know which state can sponsor you.


----------



## sman07

Chetu said:


> Yes , every state has its own norm for lodging a 190 Visa . And yes , you will have to send an application to them and also select 190 and 189 (if u also wish to try 189 ) in EOI .


Thank you.

I have another query, as I have selected the option to get nomination from any state, hence sending applications to more than one state would not create any problem ?

Regards


----------



## sman07

cprem79 said:


> It doesn't matter if you switched companies.
> The most important thing is if your current job is closely related to your nominated occupation, then you can go ahead and apply.


Thanks you for your response. I have already submitted EOI, hope to get an invitation.


----------



## Steyn

My highest degree is Masters with ICT major but it's not recognized. Bachelors is non ICT but is recognized. Want to claim points for Bachelors in EOI. Need to know how can i do it in EOI form


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Hi, i read the articles regarding submission of EOI for 189 and 190.. Please correct me if my understanding is wrong and also help me clarify below mentioned doubts i have.

- one can opt for both 189 and 190 in a single EOI. If a person gets an invite from 189 or 190 which ever is first, he cannot apply for 2nd category for next 60 days till the invite gets cancelled and candidate has not applied for visa..

Ques: what if one expects to get invite for 189, but gets invite for 190 before 189.. Seems it is possible and that lead to wastage of another 60 days to get the invite cancelled..

What after that, is he has to inform someone to send invite for 189 or systm automatically send the invite for 189 in that case..??


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Mroks said:


> Hope below helps
> Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa
> 
> Depends upon your occupation to know which state can sponsor you.


Hi,

I see in ur signature, something got rejected.. What happened? Can u share ur exp?


----------



## cprem79

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi, i read the articles regarding submission of EOI for 189 and 190.. Please correct me if my understanding is wrong and also help me clarify below mentioned doubts i have.
> 
> - one can opt for both 189 and 190 in a single EOI. If a person gets an invite from 189 or 190 which ever is first, he cannot apply for 2nd category for next 60 days till the invite gets cancelled and candidate has not applied for visa..
> 
> Ques: what if one expects to get invite for 189, but gets invite for 190 before 189.. Seems it is possible and that lead to wastage of another 60 days to get the invite cancelled..
> 
> What after that, is he has to inform someone to send invite for 189 or systm automatically send the invite for 189 in that case..??


Ans: Yes once you are invited but don't want to apply, then you need to wait 60 days for the invite to expire. To avoid that, better decide which one is best for you before opting for both.

After the first invite is cancelled in 60 days, you need to wait for the next round of invitations to expect another invite. You can't direct anyone to do so, it will happen automatically.


----------



## sman07

sman07 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I have another query, as I have selected the option to get nomination from any state, hence sending applications to more than one state would not create any problem ?
> 
> Regards


Please provide your suggestions as it would be really helpful.

Also, I read on Victoria's website that I have to select Victoria as my preference in EOI to get state sponsorship.

As I have selected all states option, would I not get sponsorship from Victoria ? 

OR 

Do I have to select only Victoria only to get the sponsorship ?



Thank you.


----------



## whizzard

I am applying 190 VISA for myself, wife, daughter and mother.
I will be paying 4250$ extra for mother as she does not have good English knowledge.
So it will be almost 11135 $ for me in total.

I have one doubt that if by any chance there is any problem in mother's medicals, will the whole application be rejected and the fee will be lost OR I have a chance to remove my mother's name from the application and continue with the same application without losing the fee.

Will I get another chance to apply in the same year again?

Thanks.
whizzard


----------



## zkhan

---


----------



## cprem79

whizzard said:


> I am applying 190 VISA for myself, wife, daughter and mother.
> I will be paying 4250$ extra for mother as she does not have good English knowledge.
> So it will be almost 11135 $ for me in total.
> 
> I have one doubt that if by any chance there is any problem in mother's medicals, will the whole application be rejected and the fee will be lost OR I have a chance to remove my mother's name from the application and continue with the same application without losing the fee.
> 
> Will I get another chance to apply in the same year again?
> 
> Thanks.
> whizzard


As far as I have read on this forum and informaton from some of the moderators,
if ANY applicant, not necessarily the main applicant, has got rejected, the whole application gets the same result.
So if your mother's medicals are failed, no one can get the visa and once visa application is made, you cannot remove anyone or modify and fee refund it totally at the discretion of DIAC, i have no idea what they can say.


----------



## JP Mosa

sman07 said:


> Please provide your suggestions as it would be really helpful.
> 
> Also, I read on Victoria's website that I have to select Victoria as my preference in EOI to get state sponsorship.
> 
> As I have selected all states option, would I not get sponsorship from Victoria ?
> 
> OR
> 
> Do I have to select only Victoria only to get the sponsorship ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Dear Suman,

I had same doubt.........I got my doubt cleared through DIAC.......When I asked same question to DIAC........they simply replied like this...." yes...you can apply all states sponsorships......only requirement is that you need to create a new EOI for each state when you apply"...... 


Hope this wud help you out.........


----------



## JP Mosa

sman07 said:


> Please provide your suggestions as it would be really helpful.
> 
> Also, I read on Victoria's website that I have to select Victoria as my preference in EOI to get state sponsorship.
> 
> As I have selected all states option, would I not get sponsorship from Victoria ?
> 
> OR
> 
> Do I have to select only Victoria only to get the sponsorship ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Dear Suman,

I had same doubt.........I got my doubt cleared through DIAC.......When I asked same question to DIAC........they simply replied like this...." yes...you can apply all states sponsorships......only requirement is that you need to create a new EOI for each state when you apply"...... 


Hope this wud help you out........

Regards,
JP


----------



## anujmalhotra262

So is it advisable to create multiple EOI's One for 189 and one for 190? My understanding is: if one expects 189 and has selected 189 and 190 both in a single EOI and gets 190 first instead of 189, he has to wait for 60 days for the existing EOI to be expired and wait for the next round of invitation to get for 189.... 

Experts pls suggest, what should be done? One should select both 189 and 190 in a single EOI or should raise multiple EOI's 1- for 189 and 1- for 190 respectively.


----------



## Mroks

anujmalhotra262 said:


> So is it advisable to create multiple EOI's One for 189 and one for 190? My understanding is: if one expects 189 and has selected 189 and 190 both in a single EOI and gets 190 first instead of 189, he has to wait for 60 days for the existing EOI to be expired and wait for the next round of invitation to get for 189....
> 
> Experts pls suggest, what should be done? One should select both 189 and 190 in a single EOI or should raise multiple EOI's 1- for 189 and 1- for 190 respectively.


Multiple EOI's not required. Select both 189 and 190 in EOI.


----------



## sman07

Mroks said:


> Multiple EOI's not required. Select both 189 and 190 in EOI.


Thank you for your responses.

So if I select "all states" for subclass 190, would I be eligible to receive invitation from Victoria ?

OR 

Do I have to select "Victoria" instead of "all states" to get Sponsorship from Victoria ?

Also, as I am a Software Engineer, which states are suitable for this profession. Please suggest.


Regards


----------



## Mroks

sman07 said:


> Thank you for your responses.
> 
> So if I select "all states" for subclass 190, would I be eligible to receive invitation from Victoria ?
> 
> OR
> 
> Do I have to select "Victoria" instead of "all states" to get Sponsorship from Victoria ?
> 
> Also, as I am a Software Engineer, which states are suitable for this profession. Please suggest.
> 
> 
> Regards


Select all states for 190.
Try for NSW SS also in parallel as Sydney is preferred destination for ICT professionals. NSW SS is a safe bet. http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...upations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2013-02.07.2013.pdf


----------



## Mroks

Ignore this, by mistake.


----------



## JP Mosa

sman07 said:


> Thank you for your responses.
> 
> So if I select "all states" for subclass 190, would I be eligible to receive invitation from Victoria ?
> 
> OR
> 
> Do I have to select "Victoria" instead of "all states" to get Sponsorship from Victoria ?
> 
> Also, as I am a Software Engineer, which states are suitable for this profession. Please suggest.
> 
> 
> Regards




Mroks......... says about visa sub classes................but for state nomination...you need to create separate EOIs for each state, If you wanted to be given priority by that particular state.........."All states".......option is like seeking Oasis in Desert.........


----------



## SunnyK

*EOI submitted with latest ACS letter format??*

Hi ,

I just would like to know anyone who submitted EOI after June 15th or so.. with the latest ACS letter format, i.e experience deducted from total experience. 

If yes, how did they mention the employment details in EOI template??


----------



## sman07

JP Mosa said:


> Mroks......... says about visa sub classes................but for state nomination...you need to create separate EOIs for each state, If you wanted to be given priority by that particular state.........."All states".......option is like seeking Oasis in Desert.........


Thank you Mroks and JP Mosa.

@JP Mosa - I was reading through other threads, which say that you cannot create multiple EOI's.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/118702-create-two-eoi-same-details.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...830-multiple-eoi-eoi-multiple-visa-types.html


@Mroks - Please see the following extract from Victorian website

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

4. Confirm acceptance of state nomination offer

SkillSelect

On 1 July 2012 the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) introduced SkillSelect. SkillSelect is an online system that enables skilled workers interested in migrating to Australia to record their details to be considered for a skilled visa through an Expression of Interest (EOI). Visit the DIAC website to find out the latest information.

Victorian nomination is valid for four months from the date of the nomination notification email. Within this time period you will need to lodge an EOI through *SkillSelect, selecting Victoria as your preference, and notify Victoria of this.*
If you have registered your EOI on SkillSelect and you are nominated by the Victorian Government, you will automatically receive an invitation to apply, subject to occupation ceilings. 

If we do not receive your valid EOI reference number within the four month period, your application will expire and your file will be closed.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Kindly suggest as it stated (in bold )that I have to select Victoria as preference.

Thanks again.


----------



## Mroks

sman07 said:


> Thank you Mroks and JP Mosa.
> 
> @JP Mosa - I was reading through other threads, which say that you cannot create multiple EOI's.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/118702-create-two-eoi-same-details.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...830-multiple-eoi-eoi-multiple-visa-types.html
> 
> 
> @Mroks - Please see the following extract from Victorian website
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 4. Confirm acceptance of state nomination offer
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> On 1 July 2012 the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) introduced SkillSelect. SkillSelect is an online system that enables skilled workers interested in migrating to Australia to record their details to be considered for a skilled visa through an Expression of Interest (EOI). Visit the DIAC website to find out the latest information.
> 
> Victorian nomination is valid for four months from the date of the nomination notification email. Within this time period you will need to lodge an EOI through *SkillSelect, selecting Victoria as your preference, and notify Victoria of this.*
> If you have registered your EOI on SkillSelect and you are nominated by the Victorian Government, you will automatically receive an invitation to apply, subject to occupation ceilings.
> 
> If we do not receive your valid EOI reference number within the four month period, your application will expire and your file will be closed.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Kindly suggest as it stated (in bold )that I have to select Victoria as preference.
> 
> Thanks again.


My MARA agent has set 'any state' in my EOI.


----------



## NVsha

*done with medicals*

hi all,

wanted to know that as i am done with my medicals and pcc... what is the next thing i will have to do.... as my case is with an agent....... and not getting proper information what is gonna happen further....

even i am not clear that medicals means that i have been assigned with a CO or not and which stage i am on in my immigration process..

would like to have feedback from you friends.


regards,
neetika sharma.


----------



## cprem79

neetikavikas said:


> hi all,
> 
> wanted to know that as i am done with my medicals and pcc... what is the next thing i will have to do.... as my case is with an agent....... and not getting proper information what is gonna happen further....
> 
> even i am not clear that medicals means that i have been assigned with a CO or not and which stage i am on in my immigration process..
> 
> would like to have feedback from you friends.
> 
> 
> regards,
> neetika sharma.


You may have nothing to do basically since you are moving with an agent.
Maybe you need to prepare all the documents requested by your agent as evidence for your claimed points.
Medicals done doesn't mean your CO has contacted your agent. That's a routine part of the application.
You are well in the process, so relax.
Occassionally you can check with your agent about your status.


----------



## NVsha

cprem79 said:


> You may have nothing to do basically since you are moving with an agent.
> Maybe you need to prepare all the documents requested by your agent as evidence for your claimed points.
> Medicals done doesn't mean your CO has contacted your agent. That's a routine part of the application.
> You are well in the process, so relax.
> Occassionally you can check with your agent about your status.




thanks cperm,

actually my agent asked all the scans of the documents of me and my spouse , have given it yesterday...and she says or asks for nothing until i call her and ask for any update... so was little worried that she might not delay in the process now as she has taken all the installments of consultation fee on the medicals and now not picking up the phone or not meeting us when we went to her office..

she says now three months will be taken for visa grant..


regards, 
neetika


----------



## cprem79

neetikavikas said:


> thanks cperm,
> 
> actually my agent asked all the scans of the documents of me and my spouse , have given it yesterday...and she says or asks for nothing until i call her and ask for any update... so was little worried that she might not delay in the process now as she has taken all the installments of consultation fee on the medicals and now not picking up the phone or not meeting us when we went to her office..
> 
> she says now three months will be taken for visa grant..
> 
> 
> regards,
> neetika


Agents always do it to their own convenience.
But keep up your hopes high and positive.
Three months given by your agent is only for the worst scenario.
I presume if all the evidence you submitted are well and good and especially if your meds are not referred to MOC, then you should get be getting a grant earlier.


----------



## akshay1229

neetikavikas said:


> thanks cperm,
> 
> actually my agent asked all the scans of the documents of me and my spouse , have given it yesterday...and she says or asks for nothing until i call her and ask for any update... so was little worried that she might not delay in the process now as she has taken all the installments of consultation fee on the medicals and now not picking up the phone or not meeting us when we went to her office..
> 
> she says now three months will be taken for visa grant..
> 
> regards,
> neetika


Yes neetika, 
Take atleast three month for your curiosity...unless I have read many cases who got their grant within 3 weeks..good luck...

What I believe that when you filled your visa application form, did you nominate agent.? If yes then you must also get updates what he or she receives.
In another case, ask your agent to authorise you to receive all updates.
This may happen.

Good luck for earliest grant.


----------



## MMD09

Guys,

I'm in a bit of a dilenma as I can't decide on whether I should be claiming 5 points for experience. I have a positive skills assessment and with my experience my EOI currently sits on 70 points. ICAA is giving me some grief as they want the work reference letter from my first employer to include the necessary details. However, the HR is a bit reticent and honestly probably pissed from my multiple requests. Should I risk it with 70 points prior to the July 15th round? What are the chances of invitation with 65 points?

Thanks,

Raj


----------



## akshay1229

MMD09 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm in a bit of a dilenma as I can't decide on whether I should be claiming 5 points for experience. I have a positive skills assessment and with my experience my EOI currently sits on 70 points. ICAA is giving me some grief as they want the work reference letter from my first employer to include the necessary details. However, the HR is a bit reticent and honestly probably pissed from my multiple requests. Should I risk it with 70 points prior to the July 15th round? What are the chances of invitation with 65 points?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Raj


I think you have a great chance for next round. Don't worry...try to get it from HR..but I think u ll surely receive invite.


----------



## MMD09

Thanks Akshay.... I'm just worried of not getting the positive employment assessment from ICAA to support 70 points..and was thinking of playing it safe with 65...what do you think?


----------



## MMD09

Also, is it possible to withdraw an EOI after getting the invite and prior to lodging the application?


----------



## pandakou

Could anybody kindly help me to clarify certain doubts regarding my EOI submission.
I have submitted my EOI on 5th May 2013 and the data related to Employment are exactly same which was accessed by ACS. But, now I got promotion in my organization.

So, is there any necessity to update this information in the EOI Application or it's not required to update?

Earlier my designation was Senior Software Engineer and now it became System Analyst in my organization. MY ACS that I was done was based on the ANZSCODE Software Engineer category (2613).

So, what should I do, is it really necessary to update my current designation in the EOI as System Analyst?

Could anybody guide me, please?


----------



## cprem79

pandakou said:


> Could anybody kindly help me to clarify certain doubts regarding my EOI submission.
> I have submitted my EOI on 5th May 2013 and the data related to Employment are exactly same which was accessed by ACS. But, now I got promotion in my organization.
> 
> So, is there any necessity to update this information in the EOI Application or it's not required to update?
> 
> Earlier my designation was Senior Software Engineer and now it became System Analyst in my organization. MY ACS that I was done was based on the ANZSCODE Software Engineer category (2613).
> 
> So, what should I do, is it really necessary to update my current designation in the EOI as System Analyst?
> 
> Could anybody guide me, please?


Not something to worry about.
You can always update the EOI before you get the invite and the invitation will be decided based on the updated EOI.
Even if you fail to update in the EOI, you can include the information in the Visa application.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Question:

When is the medical and PCC submitted?

Can one upload the Pcc and med along with oter docuements at the time of filing visa application or is it mandatory to wait for CO to ask for these??

What are the steps to get the medical formalities done?
I once read some e-medical records with prescribed doctors in various cities in india where in theydirectly send the reports through an online system...

Please guide me on this..


----------



## cprem79

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Question:
> 
> When is the medical and PCC submitted?
> 
> Can one upload the Pcc and med along with oter docuements at the time of filing visa application or is it mandatory to wait for CO to ask for these??
> 
> What are the steps to get the medical formalities done?
> I once read some e-medical records with prescribed doctors in various cities in india where in theydirectly send the reports through an online system...
> 
> Please guide me on this..


After your submit your visa application and make payment, you can login to your eVisa page and upload docs.

It is not mandatory to wait for CO to go for PCC and medicals.
While uploading the evidence documents, you can do meds and obtain PCC.

For e-medicas, you can printout the referral letter from the "Organize Health" link on your e-Visa page.
Then you can find the panel physician from the link below:

India - Panel Physicians

Book an appointment with your nearest medical center and visit them with your passport.
No need to fill any forms since all tests will be indicated on your referral letter.
The results will be uploaded online by the medical center to the Global Health Office, Australia.


----------



## akshay1229

MMD09 said:


> Thanks Akshay.... I'm just worried of not getting the positive employment assessment from ICAA to support 70 points..and was thinking of playing it safe with 65...what do you think?


When you are expecting ur employment assessment? If you have 65 points then lodge ur EOI. That would be your good luck if you will receive invite.(I think you will).
And if not in next round, then update ur EOI with employment assessment..but don't be backward due to fear of refusal. Dare to Win.

Just lodge ur EOI with whatever points u got. Did u receive ur skill assessment?


----------



## akshay1229

MMD09 said:


> Also, is it possible to withdraw an EOI after getting the invite and prior to lodging the application?


Why u need to withdraw after invitation?
It won't be a difference of single penny whether u have 85 points or 60 points after receiving invitation.. Go ahead...don't think to withdraw...many are dreaming to get invitation and u are talking about withdrawal...


----------



## MMD09

I don't think I will have my employment assessed before the July 15th round. I think I will go with 70 points. Thanks a ton...


----------



## MMD09

akshay1229 said:


> Why u need to withdraw after invitation?
> It won't be a difference of single penny whether u have 85 points or 60 points after receiving invitation.. Go ahead...don't think to withdraw...many are dreaming to get invitation and u are talking about withdrawal...


Well! I'be been reading throughout the forum that you need to substantiate all your points for PR to be granted. Since it could be a while for the employment to get assessed positive by ICAA... I did not want to risk rejection and the ability to reapply.....kinda running a tight deadline....


----------



## akshay1229

MMD09 said:


> Well! I'be been reading throughout the forum that you need to substantiate all your points for PR to be granted. Since it could be a while for the employment to get assessed positive by ICAA... I did not want to risk rejection and the ability to reapply.....kinda running a tight deadline....


Kindly post ur individual point score?


----------



## MMD09

Age - 30
Qual - 15
English - 20 IELTS 8.5
Experience - 5

Total - 70


----------



## akshay1229

MMD09 said:


> Age - 30
> Qual - 15
> English - 20 IELTS 8.5
> Experience - 5
> 
> Total - 70


I think u must have gone through educational skill assessment.
Then just put ur EOI without employment assessment. Till then u ll get invitation. 

And when u receive ur assessment, then update ur EOI.(follow this if u don't receive ur invitation in next round.)


----------



## MMD09

Yes! I do have positive skills assessment from ICAA....and I think I willl risk it and go with 70 points.....don't want to discount my valid experience...thank you so much for your inputs..


----------



## akshay1229

MMD09 said:


> Yes! I do have positive skills assessment from ICAA....and I think I willl risk it and go with 70 points.....don't want to discount my valid experience...thank you so much for your inputs..


As you wish..but you can see 1st July round. Most of invitations issued to 65 most.
Don't wait for employment assessment. You are spoiling your precious time.


----------



## MMD09

Thank! Just got my positive skills assessment from ICAA in the mail. I've already applied for employment assessment and the lady at the institute said that I should have it in the next couple of weeks. Like I said, I'm gonig to risk it with 70 point and see what ICAA has to say about my employment - will fight to get a valid assessment as I have all the valid reasons.


----------



## akshay1229

MMD09 said:


> Thank! Just got my positive skills assessment from ICAA in the mail. I've already applied for employment assessment and the lady at the institute said that I should have it in the next couple of weeks. Like I said, I'm gonig to risk it with 70 point and see what ICAA has to say about my employment - will fight to get a valid assessment as I have all the valid reasons.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## MMD09

akshay1229 said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thanks mate! You'be been a great help


----------



## Rocky Balboa

My friends a Mechanical Engineer. Initially he was planning to apply for South Australia for State Sponsorship. Since they have put this occupation in their Off-list in SNOL, I was wondering if I can get some help regarding states that sponsor mechanical engineers. Expecting your help!

THanks
Roshan


----------



## Mroks

dahalrosan said:


> My friends a Mechanical Engineer. Initially he was planning to apply for South Australia for State Sponsorship. Since they have put this occupation in their Off-list in SNOL, I was wondering if I can get some help regarding states that sponsor mechanical engineers. Expecting your help!
> 
> THanks
> Roshan


Mechanical Engineer (233512) is present in SNOL for WA and Vic
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx
State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Mroks said:


> Mechanical Engineer (233512) is present in SNOL for WA and Vic
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx
> State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria



Mroks,

I have been following you in the forum more than anyone else..You have been a great help..I know your SS to victoria was not successful..Have you applied somewhere else? Please be in touch..I know you will definitely make it to Oz..

eace:


----------



## Mroks

dahalrosan said:


> Mroks,
> 
> I have been following you in the forum more than anyone else..You have been a great help..I know your SS to victoria was not successful..Have you applied somewhere else? Please be in touch..I know you will definitely make it to Oz..
> 
> eace:


Thanks a lot for your encouraging words. Currently planning for ACT SS.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Sorry Mroks,

One final question.. Can we choose multiple states in EOI. My friend wants to do that? In case one state rejects his application, another may accept..or if one state takes 12 weeks to process another might take 3-4 weeks..


----------



## Mroks

dahalrosan said:


> Sorry Mroks,
> 
> One final question.. Can we choose multiple states in EOI. My friend wants to do that? In case one state rejects his application, another may accept..or if one state takes 12 weeks to process another might take 3-4 weeks..


We can apply in parallel for multiple states, see that the EOI details requirement for individual state does not conflict. You can choose any state option in EOI. If a state specifically wants it's state name in EOI then it may not work, not sure.


----------



## DesiTadka

I've also applied for EA Skill assessment and expecting to be assessed as Mechanical Engineer OR Engineering Manager... I wish to go to ACT ... I am a bit confused though as the condition in Occupation list for ME is "Must be currently employed in Canberra" and my agent (read "useless agent") says.... its okay.. we will file it in ACT as it may change in August....

Let's hope it does change in ACT as Open and that too without any special conditions....

Good Luck to your friend...



dahalrosan said:


> My friends a Mechanical Engineer. Initially he was planning to apply for South Australia for State Sponsorship. Since they have put this occupation in their Off-list in SNOL, I was wondering if I can get some help regarding states that sponsor mechanical engineers. Expecting your help!
> 
> THanks
> Roshan


----------



## Mroks

DesiTadka said:


> I've also applied for EA Skill assessment and expecting to be assessed as Mechanical Engineer OR Engineering Manager... I wish to go to ACT ... I am a bit confused though as the condition in Occupation list for ME is "Must be currently employed in Canberra" and my agent (read "useless agent") says.... its okay.. we will file it in ACT as it may change in August....
> 
> Let's hope it does change in ACT as Open and that too without any special conditions....
> 
> Good Luck to your friend...


Check WA SS, as it's a safe path.


----------



## DesiTadka

I know buddy but the issue is my better half got her assessment at Marketing Specialist and she can (did already) only go to ACT so I will have to go there too...

Keeping the fingers crossed...

I am waiting for EA's assessment as 2 weeks ago they contacted me and asked for some documents which I provided and no communication since.... weird....



Mroks said:


> Check WA SS, as it's a safe path.


----------



## Chetu

Hi all,

Can anybody comment on the duration for which 4400 odd invites might last for 2613 occupation code?


----------



## mandeeps

Chetu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anybody comment on the duration for which 4400 odd invites might last for 2613 occupation code?


I think it will last around 10 rounds total and go upto Nov 2nd round. But may be go beyond that if there is not much applicants.


----------



## Ali33

What are chances of getting invite for 190, if I have total of 60 (55+5) points and 0 points for relevant employment?

I am able to claim 15 additional points (75 total) if I claim all the points for which I got skilled assessment positive for my occupation (Lecturer).

If I don't need these points, and if I will get invite with 60, then this will be better option so as to avoid wasting time trying to get all the bank statements.

Do people with 60 points get invite guaranteed or is it not so certain?

Thanks...


----------



## akshay1229

Ali33 said:


> What are chances of getting invite for 190, if I have total of 60 (55+5) points and 0 points for relevant employment?
> 
> I am able to claim 15 additional points (75 total) if I claim all the points for which I got skilled assessment positive for my occupation (Lecturer).
> 
> If I don't need these points, and if I will get invite with 60, then this will be better option so as to avoid wasting time trying to get all the bank statements.
> 
> Do people with 60 points get invite guaranteed or is it not so certain?
> 
> Thanks...


It's guaranteed that you will receieve ur invitation. But it may get Delayed by one month. Whats ur anzsco code, visa type and eoi date?


----------



## Ali33

akshay1229 said:


> It's guaranteed that you will receieve ur invitation. But it may get Delayed by one month. Whats ur anzsco code, visa type and eoi date?


I will fill EOI this week. Occupation: University Lecturer.
This is for 190 visa.


----------



## akshay1229

Ali33 said:


> I will fill EOI this week. Occupation: University Lecturer.
> This is for 190 visa.


So, there may be a chance that u receieve invite by July or august with 60 points.

Which state?


----------



## Ali33

akshay1229 said:


> So, there may be a chance that u receieve invite by July or august with 60 points.
> 
> Which state?


It is NSW state my friend


----------



## Chetu

mandeeps said:


> I think it will last around 10 rounds total and go upto Nov 2nd round. But may be go beyond that if there is not much applicants.


Thank you mandeeps , but do you think that there will be equal no. Of invites for 2613 , like 400+ invites every round ? Was it that way last year ? Or does it start with more invites because of the backlog eoi s and come down to 200 + as the year progresses ?


----------



## mandeeps

Chetu said:


> Thank you mandeeps , but do you think that there will be equal no. Of invites for 2613 , like 400+ invites every round ? Was it that way last year ? Or does it start with more invites because of the backlog eoi s and come down to 200 + as the year progresses ?


It may be. But totally depends upon the no. of applicants. We can get the idea after next round of 15 jul.


----------



## mandeeps

Chetu said:


> Thank you mandeeps , but do you think that there will be equal no. Of invites for 2613 , like 400+ invites every round ? Was it that way last year ? Or does it start with more invites because of the backlog eoi s and come down to 200 + as the year progresses ?


Could you plz share your timelines. And what is your visa date of effect.


----------



## sounddonor

im in


----------



## rvijay

Ali33 said:


> What are chances of getting invite for 190, if I have total of 60 (55+5) points and 0 points for relevant employment?
> 
> I am able to claim 15 additional points (75 total) if I claim all the points for which I got skilled assessment positive for my occupation (Lecturer).
> 
> If I don't need these points, and if I will get invite with 60, then this will be better option so as to avoid wasting time trying to get all the bank statements.
> 
> Do people with 60 points get invite guaranteed or is it not so certain?
> 
> Thanks...


For 190, points do not matter. If there is a requirement, then the State will sponsor you. In my opinion there is no difference in the way they treat 60 and 70 pts.. however ur IELTS score and years of experience can be a factor for some states..


----------



## sounddonor

rvijay said:


> For 190, points do not matter. If there is a requirement, then the State will sponsor you. In my opinion there is no difference in the way they treat 60 and 70 pts.. however ur IELTS score and years of experience can be a factor for some states..



hello rvijay,

i have 4 years exp in Software developments , but if acs result is showing only 2 years exp so then cant i apply for the NSW or VIC for SS as they were looking for 3 years exp?

i have seen same question has posted in below thread also 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/162384-eoi-points-calculation-mismatch.html

thanks


----------



## Chetu

My visa date of effect is 29-6-2013 , I had to change the EOI to reflect only points that I can claim as per ACS' new rules - earlier I had claimed points for my entire experience . So , I can claim points for my experience only after Oct 2013 , which leaves me worried if 4800 invites last that long .


----------



## Ali33

rvijay said:


> For 190, points do not matter. If there is a requirement, then the State will sponsor you. In my opinion there is no difference in the way they treat 60 and 70 pts.. however ur IELTS score and years of experience can be a factor for some states..


Thanks...

My concern is that I have read that in DIAC 190 online application one can choose either option:
a) worked in relevant skilled employment for 3/5/8 years, or option
b) didn't work in relevant skilled empmloyment

If I choose option b), will Case Officer be giving me hard time as to whether my occupation is University Lecturer or not...???


----------



## dharmesh

My friend's ACS result was positive, but they deducted 2 years of her experience and considered only 2.5 years and only considered her bachelor's degree. She had 7+ in all band in IELTS. Now she is stuck at 55 points and decided to go for NSW SS.

Now 2 questions:


How much years of experience she should claim while filing EOI (2.5 years or complete 4.5 years)?
What education she should select in EOI (Bachelor's or Masters)?


----------



## Mroks

dharmesh said:


> My friend's ACS result was positive, but they deducted 2 years of her experience and considered only 2.5 years and only considered her bachelor's degree. She had 7+ in all band in IELTS. Now she is stuck at 55 points and decided to go for NSW SS.
> 
> Now 2 questions:
> 
> 
> How much years of experience she should claim while filing EOI (2.5 years or complete 4.5 years)?
> *2.5 years, should not be a problem as for NSW SS there is no criteria for min experience*
> 
> What education she should select in EOI (Bachelor's or Masters)?
> *Since ACS mentions bachelor, let the same be in for NSW SS.*


Above reply in *bold*


----------



## Rocky Balboa

dharmesh said:


> My friend's ACS result was positive, but they deducted 2 years of her experience and considered only 2.5 years and only considered her bachelor's degree. She had 7+ in all band in IELTS. Now she is stuck at 55 points and decided to go for NSW SS.
> 
> Now 2 questions:
> 
> 
> How much years of experience she should claim while filing EOI (2.5 years or complete 4.5 years)?
> What education she should select in EOI (Bachelor's or Masters)?


Hi man, i see from your signature that you were granted a visa around one month of your application date..Did CO contact you in betwee? Or you were given visa directly without assigning a CO..plus, what about your points? I see you couldnt claim 10 points from IELTS. i guess you bagged lot of points from job experience...please help us..we are waiting for CO...share your ideas


----------



## dharmesh

dahalrosan said:


> Hi man, i see from your signature that you were granted a visa around one month of your application date..Did CO contact you in betwee? Or you were given visa directly without assigning a CO..plus, what about your points? I see you couldnt claim 10 points from IELTS. i guess you bagged lot of points from job experience...please help us..we are waiting for CO...share your ideas


CO did contact me for PCC and MEDS that's it and after submitting the same I got Grant directly.

My wife is also IT professional, so we did ACS assessment for her and then claimed 5 points for her. My experience is just 5 years. 

If you have submitted the MEDS and PCC CO may not contact you and you can get VISA directly. Do make sure to submit Form 80 before hand, so as to make process smoother.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

dharmesh said:


> CO did contact me for PCC and MEDS that's it and after submitting the same I got Grant directly.
> 
> My wife is also IT professional, so we did ACS assessment for her and then claimed 5 points for her. My experience is just 5 years.
> 
> If you have submitted the MEDS and PCC CO may not contact you and you can get VISA directly. Do make sure to submit Form 80 before hand, so as to make process smoother.


Thank you so much Dharmesh for your kind information! i wish you a great career in Oz.


----------



## dharmesh

dahalrosan said:


> Thank you so much Dharmesh for your kind information! i wish you a great career in Oz.


Thanks, Just let me know if you need any more help or information.


----------



## AM

applied EOI today. Mostly Sep 1 - Sep 5 would be the DD for me if SS is approved


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Good luck mate


----------



## AM

thanks


----------



## kmann

Submitted EOI with 60 points :fingerscrossed:


----------



## infopath

Hi,

Applied EOI on 10/05/2012 with 60 points, what are the chances of getting invitation on 15/07?

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## pablozaur

Chances are good unless, you lodged under 2611


----------



## AM

ACT Approve my nomination soon


----------



## Birender

infopath said:


> Hi,
> 
> Applied EOI on 10/05/2012 with 60 points, what are the chances of getting invitation on 15/07?
> 
> Thanks
> Ravi


what is ur occupation code?


----------



## Talha_

*EOI and VIC SS*

Hello All,

I have filed EOI, as I am going for 190 VISA, my score is 70 points, break down is as follows:

Age..................... 30
IELTS.................. 10
Wokr Exp.. ..........10
Education............15
State Nomination..5
--------------------------
Total....................70

Now I am going to lodge VIC SS. There is a question in VIC SS regarding the DIAC calculated points, I am wondering what to write there 65 or 70.

65, since I am applying for state nomination and the 5 points of state nomination makes it 70 ; or 70 since this is the score calculated by the EOI.

Secondly, what supporting documents should I include in my state nomination application apart from these:

1) Resume
2) State Declaration
3) IELTS transcript
4) ACS Result

Your thoughts ?

/Talha


----------



## sjay

Hi everyone
I applied EOI on may 1st with 60 points. My occupation code is 2613 (Developer programmer). Any idea when I will be receiving an invite, looking at the current trend? Thanks in advance.


----------



## infopath

pablozaur said:


> Chances are good unless, you lodged under 2611




My occupation code is 2613


----------



## mandeeps

sjay said:


> Hi everyone
> I applied EOI on may 1st with 60 points. My occupation code is 2613 (Developer programmer). Any idea when I will be receiving an invite, looking at the current trend? Thanks in advance.


Hi, 

What is your visa date of effect? 

Thanks


----------



## erkbrisbane

sjay said:


> Hi everyone
> I applied EOI on may 1st with 60 points. My occupation code is 2613 (Developer programmer). Any idea when I will be receiving an invite, looking at the current trend? Thanks in advance.


Hi,

I applied with 60 points May 9, so also waiting for my invitation soon. I have been doing calculations and I think just people who sent EOIs until April will receive it this July 15th, I hope being wrong though. If we won't it will be for sure August 5.

Regards!


----------



## Samduo

*WA application form*



irishshoegal said:


> Oh my I hope to be part of the EOI group soon, my VETASSESS case officer was 'unavailable' last week & I am dying to get my results back SOON. Did someone mention 14400 have applied already? Daunting or what?





Hi Irishschoegal,

sorry for the offtopic question. I see on the Western Australia immigration site that they send the link to their application form through email after submitting EOI. Do you have a copy of the WA SS application form ? Is it online or PDF ? I'd like to know ahead what all documents they want me to upload/post after submitting the EOI. Since yours has already been approved, I thought you might remember. I'd highly appreciate a quick reply. Thanks.


----------



## akshay1229

Talha_ said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have filed EOI, as I am going for 190 VISA, my score is 70 points, break down is as follows:
> 
> Age..................... 30
> IELTS.................. 10
> Wokr Exp.. ..........10
> Education............15
> State Nomination..5
> --------------------------
> Total....................70
> 
> Now I am going to lodge VIC SS. There is a question in VIC SS regarding the DIAC calculated points, I am wondering what to write there 65 or 70.
> 
> 65, since I am applying for state nomination and the 5 points of state nomination makes it 70 ; or 70 since this is the score calculated by the EOI.
> 
> Secondly, what supporting documents should I include in my state nomination application apart from these:
> 
> 1) Resume
> 2) State Declaration
> 3) IELTS transcript
> 4) ACS Result
> 
> Your thoughts ?
> 
> /Talha


I believe, just write 70 only. That's your score..


----------



## Talha_

akshay1229 said:


> I believe, just write 70 only. That's your score..


Did some research and found this :

Q1.6 Please provide your DIAC points mark e.g. 60
Hide Help
For most Australian general skilled migration visas, your application will be assessed against the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) points test. You can claim points under a range of different factors. The maximum points that can be claimed in any one factor reflect how valuable those characteristics are in the Australian labour market or in assisting settlement. Potential sponsorship points should not be included in the number of points indicated for this question.


The source of this info is the Help text provided for each question in the VIC SS online application.


----------



## akshay1229

Talha_ said:


> Did some research and found this :
> 
> Q1.6 Please provide your DIAC points mark e.g. 60
> Hide Help
> For most Australian general skilled migration visas, your application will be assessed against the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) points test. You can claim points under a range of different factors. The maximum points that can be claimed in any one factor reflect how valuable those characteristics are in the Australian labour market or in assisting settlement. Potential sponsorship points should not be included in the number of points indicated for this question.
> 
> The source of this info is the Help text provided for each question in the VIC SS online application.


You must have downloaded your points break up after EOI submission. In that PDF file, there is a separate break up for 190 visa, ifu have applied more than one visa.


----------



## akshay1229

Samduo said:


> Hi Irishschoegal,
> 
> sorry for the offtopic question. I see on the Western Australia immigration site that they send the link to their application form through email after submitting EOI. Do you have a copy of the WA SS application form ? Is it online or PDF ? I'd like to know ahead what all documents they want me to upload/post after submitting the EOI. Since yours has already been approved, I thought you might remember. I'd highly appreciate a quick reply. Thanks.


Hi, 
I found from Ireshschoegal's post, that he is just waiting for vetassess assessment. And then he ll apply for EOI. Right?.
I found from WA website, it will be online version. They might ask for all docs which DIAC would ask. Be prepared with all scanned copy so you don't waste ur time.


----------



## Chetu

Guys what are the chances of an eoi with 60 points and an effective date of 25-6-2013 being selected in the coming round on 15 th July ?


----------



## Chetu

Just researched reports from last year , but I guess the pattern of invites relative to points and the effective date can't be similar this time around .


----------



## whizzard

Hi all

Whats the process for taking the medical tests in india ( Delhi to be specific ) ?
I have printed the medical reference letters for myself, wife and daughter.. so wanna understand how to take appointment for meds. Can I book one for weekend also? 

Thx
Whizzard


----------



## AM

dont think weekends they work


----------



## whizzard

aravindhmohan said:


> dont think weekends they work


Oh.. that's bad.. it would have been convenient for office goers had they been working on weekend. Now will have to take a leave...


----------



## Ani.pepe

Can some one please advice if they have sent an email to [email protected] once they have receieved an email from skills select... something that goes like the below??

Welcome to SkillSelect!

This email is to confirm that you have successfully created your SkillSelect account.

Your EOI ID and logon ID is:
E000xxxxxx

To log into your account you can click on the link below which will direct you to the SkillSelect login page.

Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator


----------



## jre05

Ani.pepe said:


> Can some one please advice if they have sent an email to [email protected] once they have receieved an email from skills select... something that goes like the below??
> 
> Welcome to SkillSelect!
> 
> This email is to confirm that you have successfully created your SkillSelect account.
> 
> Your EOI ID and logon ID is:
> E000xxxxxx
> 
> To log into your account you can click on the link below which will direct you to the SkillSelect login page.
> 
> Regards
> 
> SkillSelect System Administrator


Hello Ani,

If I understand your question correctly, you are asking whether if you have to send an email to the SkillSelect or the email Id you have mentioned, once you have created an SkillSelect account. 

No, you need not have to send any emails, rather logon to the website using your EOI Id given in your email and the password and start filling it up if you qualify for a minimum of 60 points.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Ani.pepe

jre05 said:


> Hello Ani,
> 
> If I understand your question correctly, you are asking whether if you have to send an email to the SkillSelect or the email Id you have mentioned, once you have created an SkillSelect account.
> 
> No, you need not have to send any emails, rather logon to the website using your EOI Id given in your email and the password and start filling it up if you qualify for a minimum of 60 points.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Yes you are right i was asking if we need to email the EOI id to migartations. I filled my EOI and submitted it on the 6th July and today i chanced upon the canberra govt site where It mentions ''When you complete your EOI you will receive an ID from DIAC. You need to email your EOI ID to [email protected] so we can confirm your ACT nomination with DIAC''

Hence i was wondering if i needed to email migrations my EOI ID?? what do you suggest?


----------



## jre05

Ani.pepe said:


> Yes you are right i was asking if we need to email the EOI id to migartations. I filled my EOI and submitted it on the 6th July and today i chanced upon the canberra govt site where It mentions ''When you complete your EOI you will receive an ID from DIAC. You need to email your EOI ID to [email protected] so we can confirm your ACT nomination with DIAC''
> 
> Hence i was wondering if i needed to email migrations my EOI ID?? what do you suggest?


Hello Ani,

Sorry, I didn't understood your question previously. Well, *yes you need to communicate your EOI Id to your ACT or whichever state you are applying to* as I assume, you would have already couriered your documents to them for State approval. So, if they have to finalize and approve your application, they need to communicate your EOI Id to DIAC so that you will receive an invitation from DIAC. So, yes, it is for that mapping, they need to know your EOI ID.

*Please communicate it to them and get it acknowledged too to be at safer side.
*

Preferably to the same contact address and or email, where you would have already sent your documents for processing. Let them know that your EOI ID is so and so. However, you must have done your EOI submission prior to sending your documents, as because, you have a field asking for EOI ID in your application right ? Well it is not a problem now.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sre375

Got my invite today yipeeee :clap2:

Accountant general (221111), 65 points, 189 sub class, EOI submitted on 27 Jun


----------



## DesiTadka

Isn't that already a part of ACT SS nomination submission process where there is a question that we need to answer "Have you submitted EOI?" and if answer is Yes, we have to provide that number....

Do we have to do it separately? Is it for those who plans to submit EOI after state nomination has been filed?



Ani.pepe said:


> Yes you are right i was asking if we need to email the EOI id to migartations. I filled my EOI and submitted it on the 6th July and today i chanced upon the canberra govt site where It mentions ''When you complete your EOI you will receive an ID from DIAC. You need to email your EOI ID to [email protected] so we can confirm your ACT nomination with DIAC''
> 
> Hence i was wondering if i needed to email migrations my EOI ID?? what do you suggest?


----------



## Harish2013

Hello,
Any seniors could share their ideas on 2611 occupation ceiling limits on 2013-14?
As estimated, 2611 might reach its ceiling limit on Aug-1-2013? Please find below link:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...on-261111-261112-ceiling-limit-2013-14-a.html


----------



## niravchaku

I have received invitation. Do I have to have PCC for whole family or just me? I know for Medical - Its required for everyone.


----------



## sre375

niravchaku said:


> I have received invitation. Do I have to have PCC for whole family or just me? I know for Medical - Its required for everyone.


PCC and medicals have to be submitted for all applicants, who are above the age of 18.


----------



## niravchaku

sre375 said:


> PCC and medicals have to be submitted for all applicants, who are above the age of 18.


I have son who is 3 years. Are you telling me that his medical is not required?


----------



## sre375

niravchaku said:


> I have son who is 3 years. Are you telling me that his medical is not required?


Oops, correction there, medicals required for all members of the family. Only PCC is for 18+


----------



## niravchaku

sre375 said:


> Oops, correction there, medicals required for all members of the family. Only PCC is for 18+


Thanks for the quick reply sre375


----------



## Harish2013

Hi Expert!
I would like to know if we could submit multiple EOIs at the same time.
One for ANZSCO code 1111, another for code 2222?
Assumed we had both 1111 and 2222 skill assessment done already.

Then wait for invitations, which one comes earlier, then proceed to elodge it and cancel/withdraw another EOI.

And what if both invitations received in same round?

Is this allowed??
Thank you very much.


----------



## mandeeps

niravchaku said:


> I have received invitation. Do I have to have PCC for whole family or just me? I know for Medical - Its required for everyone.


When did you submitted your EOI?

Thanks
Mandeeps


----------



## roposh

Hi All,
I am new to this thread as I have just submitted my EOI today for visa type 189 with 60 points. Any idea when should I expect to get invitation from Skillselect? Is it possible that I can get an invitation in the 1st round next month?
If anyone knows any thread for this query or discussion please redirect.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## DaniDM

Hi all, 

Likewise, I am trying to figure out how quick the new WA SS (subclass 190) process will be...I submitted my EOI on the 13.07. with 80 points, under 511112 code. 

I am guessing the invite run for 189/independent was today, but did anyone get the SS invite from WA since the 1st of July, and how soon after you lodged your EOI?

Thanks so much for any info you can share...after Vetassess, am I hating the prospect of another long wait. A ballpark timeline will really help.


----------



## niravchaku

mandeeps said:


> When did you submitted your EOI?
> 
> Thanks
> Mandeeps


I submitted my EOI in May.


----------



## koleth

Hi All,
A quick Query.... 

1) While filling EOI do we have to mention the original work experience we have or the Work experience that ACS has counted?

2) After submitting the EOI do we receive any acknowledgement or any email from them????

Waiting for your reply guys......


----------



## kmann

EOI submitted 11th July 2013 with 60 points


----------



## kmann

koleth said:


> Hi All,
> A quick Query....
> 
> 1) While filling EOI do we have to mention the original work experience we have or the Work experience that ACS has counted?
> 
> 2) After submitting the EOI do we receive any acknowledgement or any email from them????
> 
> Waiting for your reply guys......


1) Mention complete work experience...Exp that ACS has evaluated marked it as relevant in the EOI rest of the exp mark it as non relevant.Wait for experts to answer this to have more clarification.

2) No, I guess we dont receive any email from them (atleast I dint get).

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## mandeeps

niravchaku said:


> I submitted my EOI in May.


Thanks, could you plz share on which date. I am in queue.


----------



## acpc200

DaniDM said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Likewise, I am trying to figure out how quick the new WA SS (subclass 190) process will be...I submitted my EOI on the 13.07. with 80 points, under 511112 code.
> 
> I am guessing the invite run for 189/independent was today, but did anyone get the SS invite from WA since the 1st of July, and how soon after you lodged your EOI?
> 
> Thanks so much for any info you can share...after Vetassess, am I hating the prospect of another long wait. A ballpark timeline will really help.



Hi, 

I also applied for the 190 to WA. Submitted EOI 9.7.13, 75 points. Still Waiting and like you trying to find people who have been selected under the new system, I haven´t found anyone yet.
Will keep you posted if I hear or find out anything.
Good luck.


----------



## JP Mosa

koleth said:


> Hi All,
> A quick Query....
> 
> 1) While filling EOI do we have to mention the original work experience we have or the Work experience that ACS has counted?
> 
> 2) After submitting the EOI do we receive any acknowledgement or any email from them????
> 
> Waiting for your reply guys......


I submitted my EOI on 04/07/2013 with my relevant work experience from 05/05/2004 to 04/07/2013. But ,EA assessed my work experience from July,2004 to Jan,2013........Then SA SS applied on 04/07/2013......SA SS approved on 12/07/2013.

So It doesn't harm your application ,If you put your total experience......but be sure to support the claim with relevant docs....

Cheers


----------



## DaniDM

acpc200 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also applied for the 190 to WA. Submitted EOI 9.7.13, 75 points. Still Waiting and like you trying to find people who have been selected under the new system, I haven´t found anyone yet.
> Will keep you posted if I hear or find out anything.
> Good luck.


Thanks acpc200 for sharing, and best of luck!! Likewise, will keep you posted if any changes, but I'd say you will be hearing from them first. Judging by your signature we have a few more things in common...my DH is also a Paddy, and we're based in Spain, trying our luck with WA...


----------



## sjay

Hi guys
I have a slight concern regarding my 189 visa application. While I lodged my EOI, I picked my usual country of residence as Australia (Since I was living there for the past 5 years). But, just 3 weeks back I returned to my original country ( India). Now that I received my invitation, my EOI is locked. How will this impact my application?


----------



## cprem79

sjay said:


> Hi guys
> I have a slight concern regarding my 189 visa application. While I lodged my EOI, I picked my usual country of residence as Australia (Since I was living there for the past 5 years). But, just 3 weeks back I returned to my original country ( India). Now that I received my invitation, my EOI is locked. How will this impact my application?


Will not be a problem.
When you fill your visa application, you can mention your current status.


----------



## koleth

Hi Karan, 
Thanks for ur reply...but while filling EOI we don't find any separate option for Actual Experience(What we have) & Relevant Experience (What ACS Approved)....... there is only one place where we can mention our work experience.


So what to mention there??????(Actual experience or ACS Approved one)...............bit confused.......help me plssssssssssssss




kmann said:


> 1) Mention complete work experience...Exp that ACS has evaluated marked it as relevant in the EOI rest of the exp mark it as non relevant.Wait for experts to answer this to have more clarification.
> 
> 2) No, I guess we dont receive any email from them (atleast I dint get).
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


----------



## Harish2013

koleth said:


> Hi Karan,
> Thanks for ur reply...but while filling EOI we don't find any separate option for Actual Experience(What we have) & Relevant Experience (What ACS Approved)....... there is only one place where we can mention our work experience.
> 
> 
> So what to mention there??????(Actual experience or ACS Approved one)...............bit confused.......help me plssssssssssssss


There should have one checkbox mentioned 'Relevant work experience'. Please uncheck if not relevant.


----------



## Harish2013

mandeeps said:


> Thanks, could you plz share on which date. I am in queue.



I think he/she submitted on 22-May-2013. One of his/her post mentioned that he/she had added the work experience on 22-May-2013 in EOI, point supposed to have been changed because of this action. So the date of effect should be 22-May-2013.


----------



## PayalBothra

Hi,

I am new to the forum. I have submitted my EOI with 60 points for 189 visa on 23-jun-2013. I expect my invitation hopefully in the first or second round of invites.

However my skill assessment done from AASW for social worker is only valid till 31-july-2013. In case I am invited for a visa in Aug will my existing Skill assessment be still considered valid by DIAC or the CO officer as I had submitted my EOI on date when my skill assessment was very much valid.

Any body in similar situation go through with the visa?
thanks


----------



## Mroks

PayalBothra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the forum. I have submitted my EOI with 60 points for 189 visa on 23-jun-2013. I expect my invitation hopefully in the first or second round of invites.
> 
> However my skill assessment done from AASW for social worker is only valid till 31-july-2013. In case I am invited for a visa in Aug will my existing Skill assessment be still considered valid by DIAC or the CO officer as I had submitted my EOI on date when my skill assessment was very much valid.
> 
> Any body in similar situation go through with the visa?
> thanks


Your skill assessment has to be valid till your visa grant.
Below may help you. Seems you have to carry out renewal.
Frequently Asked Questions - AASW - Australian Association of Social Workers


----------



## PayalBothra

I already approached the AASW, however they now require IELTS academic score of at least 7 in each module. For the Visa points I had already appeared for the IELTS general and scored above 8 in each module with overall 8.5. Now to renew my assessment I will have to again go through another IELTS academic test which will eat up quite a bit of time and I expect my visa invite bye the first week of Aug looking at the trends.

Hence I wanted know if there were any similar cases where the old assessment was considered valid by the CO 

thanks


----------



## Mroks

PayalBothra said:


> I already approached the AASW, however they now require IELTS academic score of at least 7 in each module. For the Visa points I had already appeared for the IELTS general and scored above 8 in each module with overall 8.5. Now to renew my assessment I will have to again go through another IELTS academic test which will eat up quite a bit of time and I expect my visa invite bye the first week of Aug looking at the trends.
> 
> Hence I wanted know if there were any similar cases where the old assessment was considered valid by the CO
> 
> thanks


In case you want to postpone the invitation due to unavailability of valid skill assessment, check *'Suspending, withdrawing or removing an EOI' * under Skilled Workers tab in the link SkillSelect


----------



## Andrew2000

hey, guys
I just wonder is it eligible for lodge EOI on the day when my NAATi accreditation certificant has issued. For example, My certificant date shows 20/07. Can I lodge EOI on that day-20/07 or I need to wait for one day? Many thanks


----------



## AM

you can lodge no issues. but it will be already 21 in australia anyway


----------



## sman07

Hi All,

I received an invite for subclass 189 on 15th July.

As the fee is 3060 AUD payable through credit card, I don't have such high credit limit and HDFC and Standard Chartered Bank are not increasing the limit.

Please let me know, what other options do I have to pay the VISA fee.

Your suggestions would be really helpful

Thanks


----------



## acpc200

DaniDM said:


> Thanks acpc200 for sharing, and best of luck!! Likewise, will keep you posted if any changes, but I'd say you will be hearing from them first. Judging by your signature we have a few more things in common...my DH is also a Paddy, and we're based in Spain, trying our luck with WA...



Hola Dani!

My DH is Polish, so not exactly the same but sort of in the same direction!

Got a skillselect message at 1am to say that WA were having a look at my EOI and would contact me if they wanted. Then got the email from WA at 4am inviting me to apply for State Sponsorship within 28 days.
It also said I must :
Have the details of three current job opportunities in your nominated occupation in your region of choice which you could potentially apply for.¨Älso have to pass a test about WA!

I´m sure you will hear soon if not already. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JaxSantiago

Finally got 7 and above for all modules in IELTS. Have submitted my EOI earlier.

Visa 189 - 261311 Analyst Programmer


----------



## mandeeps

JaxSantiago said:


> Finally got 7 and above for all modules in IELTS. Have submitted my EOI earlier.
> 
> Visa 189 - 261311 Analyst Programmer


Congrats, what is your total points now, when did u submit EOI?


----------



## mandeeps

Harish2013 said:


> I think he/she submitted on 22-May-2013. One of his/her post mentioned that he/she had added the work experience on 22-May-2013 in EOI, point supposed to have been changed because of this action. So the date of effect should be 22-May-2013.


Thanks Harish, you are also waiting?


----------



## gsp2canberra

Writing to all my friends out their.. as this weekend approaches hope of getting revert from ACT looks around the corner.. really lucky if get it by next week as thats my 4th week.. or it will be next week.. lets keep the spirit going friends..


----------



## askhan

In submitting a EOI i know i have to submit IELTS and skill assessment to complete it. For my profession it will be from Engineers Australia. I have following questions regarding this

1) As i have a ABET accredited Masters and non-abet accredited Bachelors (both from outside australia) which application do i submit Washington Accord (accredited) or CDR (non-accredited) ?

2) If Washington Accord do i have to pay for both standard assessment and additional assessment(skilled employment record) ?

3) If i skip certain previous employment record as i can do with enough points without it (my current employment is 3 years +), is it okay or illegal. Or would it create complication later on, as my resume will contain complete details ?


----------



## DaniDM

acpc200 said:


> Hola Dani!
> 
> My DH is Polish, so not exactly the same but sort of in the same direction!
> 
> Got a skillselect message at 1am to say that WA were having a look at my EOI and would contact me if they wanted. Then got the email from WA at 4am inviting me to apply for State Sponsorship within 28 days.
> It also said I must :
> Have the details of three current job opportunities in your nominated occupation in your region of choice which you could potentially apply for.¨Älso have to pass a test about WA!
> 
> I´m sure you will hear soon if not already. :fingerscrossed:


Hola guapa!

I logged on just there because I promised to keep you posted but see you already got the same messages as us...that's great news, well done!! :clap2: Did you take this test yet? Not sure what to make of it, if it's the basics or designed to eliminate. I think I will go for it tomorrow morning, let's hope I don't mess up. When are you guys hoping to land in WA? Maybe we could keep in touch as our timelines are almost the same  Have a great weekend and good luck with the next step :fingerscrossed:


----------



## wasim.sultan

Dear friends,

kindly help me out...im thinking over to apply for EOI and on the basis of points calculations im scoring 60 points in Skilled Independent and 65 for Skilled nominated if got nominated so what you guys here suggest me should i go for it or not....


----------



## ivetka233

sman07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received an invite for subclass 189 on 15th July.
> 
> As the fee is 3060 AUD payable through credit card, I don't have such high credit limit and HDFC and Standard Chartered Bank are not increasing the limit.
> 
> Please let me know, what other options do I have to pay the VISA fee.
> 
> Your suggestions would be really helpful
> 
> Thanks


Pay instead credit, click checque,, will charge you fee i think 50 ,,but works on spot


----------



## ivetka233

i been invited for 189 visa, now in 7th week waiting for CO, can sb advise me if i am curently on shore and applied onshore, in case i go hoem to my country to reside will it effect my application for grant of my PR?

The data in application are current and tru value as per day i did applied, but i heard that if you move offshore to wait for decision it can take years to outcome. Will i need to inform someone that i am now offshore? Do i need to longe different visa OFFSHORE ONE AGAIN? or whats the procedure?


----------



## Mroks

wasim.sultan said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> kindly help me out...im thinking over to apply for EOI and on the basis of points calculations im scoring 60 points in Skilled Independent and 65 for Skilled nominated if got nominated so what you guys here suggest me should i go for it or not....


Depends on your occupation code. If there is lot of crowd, then it's better to book a seat in state sponsorship quota.


----------



## JaxSantiago

mandeeps said:


> Congrats, what is your total points now, when did u submit EOI?


Thanks. Another step cleared. Hopefully will get the EOI result soon. 

I had my EOI submitted yesterday (19th July) with 65 pts.


----------



## jimjimmer

Glad to have found this thread.
Also submitted EOI for 189 with 65 points as Sys Analyst on 20th July. Hoping for an August invite....


----------



## prazol687

hey guys 
i consider myself so unlucky!!!
I have launched my EOI on 17th july 2013 with 60 points at 3pm but cutoff date was 17th july 2013 10am.Now i have had to wait for abou 2 months before getting an invitation... and could you please update the process of NSW sponsorship process coz i would lodge it if i dont get invited on 5th august 2013.... that will be really appreciated


----------



## roposh

prazol687 said:


> hey guys
> i consider myself so unlucky!!!
> I have launched my EOI on 17th july 2013 with 60 points at 3pm but cutoff date was 17th july 2013 10am.Now i have had to wait for abou 2 months before getting an invitation... and could you please update the process of NSW sponsorship process coz i would lodge it if i dont get invited on 5th august 2013.... that will be really appreciated


Hi Prazol!
Can you please clarify your post a bit? I mean what is this 17 July 2013 10 am cut-off for? If this is for next invitation round then how do you know that? Last round was held on July 15 2013. So in my opinion it doesnt matter when you submit your EOI.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## prazol687

roposh said:


> Hi Prazol!
> Can you please clarify your post a bit? I mean what is this 17 July 2013 10 am cut-off for? If this is for next invitation round then how do you know that? Last round was held on July 15 2013. So in my opinion it doesnt matter when you submit your EOI.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Mate i am sorry i meant to say cutoff date was 12am 17th june 2013 for the invitation received on 17th june 2013 and i had lodged on 17th june 2013 at 3 pm and missed by a matter of some hours...


----------



## subscriptions.im007

Hi all
I just finished filling in my EOI details...however when I come to the final section it shows 60 points where as as per my calculations it should have been 65...is there any way I can check how many points it has allocated for what.

As per my calculations points should have been
Age (38) 25
IELTS (7.5 overall) 10
Employment (8.2) 15
MCA 15 

Total 65

Early response will help as I want to submit my EOI today


----------



## ccham

is anyone know occupation ceiling up to date including july 15 invitations?


----------



## subscriptions.im007

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Hi all
> I just finished filling in my EOI details...however when I come to the final section it shows 60 points where as as per my calculations it should have been 65...is there any way I can check how many points it has allocated for what.
> 
> As per my calculations points should have been
> Age (38) 25
> IELTS (7.5 overall) 10
> Employment (8.2) 15
> MCA 15
> 
> Total 65
> 
> Early response will help as I want to submit my EOI today


Updated my current experience till date so got 65...submitted EOI today...when can I expect the invite?


----------



## ccham

*ACS assessment*

I have positive skill assessment by ACS which is done on 12th april 2013. When I submit, I had only 2 years and 11 month only and they have assessed that period. But now I have over 3.5 years experiences. My problem is can I claim 5 point for skill select or should I do re-assessment from ACS? 

Please advise me, because I desperately want that 5 points to apply visa. I have all documents for prove my work experiences.


----------



## sounddonor

ccham said:


> is anyone know occupation ceiling up to date including july 15 invitations?


SkillSelect ->reports->occupation ceiling ..


----------



## aryal

This may be a stupid question but just to clarify my doubt. Submitted EOI with 55 points and applied for SS to get 5 points extra. My question is when I get an approval from state, how long it takes to be invited to apply for visa (190). Will it be updated in SkillSelect site immediately or the state sends report to DIAC and they update after some time so that I can apply for visa?


----------



## aryal

prazol687 said:


> hey guys
> i consider myself so unlucky!!!
> I have launched my EOI on 17th july 2013 with 60 points at 3pm but cutoff date was 17th july 2013 10am.Now i have had to wait for abou 2 months before getting an invitation... and could you please update the process of NSW sponsorship process coz i would lodge it if i dont get invited on 5th august 2013.... that will be really appreciated


Not quite sure why you have to wait for 2 months. Do you already know how many 60+ pointers are in EOI queue?


----------



## aryal

prazol687 said:


> hey guys
> i consider myself so unlucky!!!
> I have launched my EOI on 17th july 2013 with 60 points at 3pm but cutoff date was 17th july 2013 10am.Now i have had to wait for abou 2 months before getting an invitation... and could you please update the process of NSW sponsorship process coz i would lodge it if i dont get invited on 5th august 2013.... that will be really appreciated


follow this thread for NSW State Sponsorship progress: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/138749-nsw-state-sponsorship-progress.html


----------



## ccham

sanjeewa said:


> SkillSelect ->reports->occupation ceiling ..


yes, but i think they are still not publish the details of july 15 round


----------



## srikar

Hi Guys Found a question on his forum which is similar to my case,

Can you guys please share your thoughts on this?

"Need help from Australia immigration experts..

I got an invite from Skillselect further to my claim of 70 points in EOI. Of this 70 points, 15 is towards 8 years’ work experience in a closely related occupation. In my mind & as per the work I performed, the work exp claimed is fully relevant. But, am worried about making my visa application based on this invite as I don’t know whether DIAC will consider the 8 years as relevant. The assessing authority hasn’t given any opinion on my work experience as they’ve just said that “atleast 1 work experience is highly relevant” as that was the minimum requirement. Now my queries are as below:

1.	If DIAC / Case officer (CA) do not accept the 8 years’ experience resulting in reduction of points from 70, what will happen to my visa application? Will they refuse visa & the charges paid will be non-refundable?
2.	Can I just forget the existing invite & file a duplicate EOI with just 60 points, so that this risk is not there? 
3.	Is it legally allowed to file a second EOI for same person, same visa type? Of course, the chances of getting invite are little less.

Please guide"


----------



## sre375

srikar said:


> Hi Guys Found a question on his forum which is similar to my case,
> 
> Can you guys please share your thoughts on this?
> 
> "Need help from Australia immigration experts..
> 
> I got an invite from Skillselect further to my claim of 70 points in EOI. Of this 70 points, 15 is towards 8 years’ work experience in a closely related occupation. In my mind & as per the work I performed, the work exp claimed is fully relevant. But, am worried about making my visa application based on this invite as I don’t know whether DIAC will consider the 8 years as relevant. The assessing authority hasn’t given any opinion on my work experience as they’ve just said that “atleast 1 work experience is highly relevant” as that was the minimum requirement. Now my queries are as below:
> 
> 1.	If DIAC / Case officer (CA) do not accept the 8 years’ experience resulting in reduction of points from 70, what will happen to my visa application? Will they refuse visa & the charges paid will be non-refundable?
> 2.	Can I just forget the existing invite & file a duplicate EOI with just 60 points, so that this risk is not there?
> 3.	Is it legally allowed to file a second EOI for same person, same visa type? Of course, the chances of getting invite are little less.
> 
> Please guide"


Hi Srikar

I'd wait for some experienced member to give you an exact answer but my view is that it should not affect your visa as long as you have the required points (60) to qualify for the visa. 

However, to be on the safer side, you can let your current invite expire and then file a new EOI (I think it takes two months for an existing invite to expire).


----------



## ccham

aryal said:


> This may be a stupid question but just to clarify my doubt. Submitted EOI with 55 points and applied for SS to get 5 points extra. My question is when I get an approval from state, how long it takes to be invited to apply for visa (190). Will it be updated in SkillSelect site immediately or the state sends report to DIAC and they update after some time so that I can apply for visa?


according to my knowledge time will depends on the amount of applications but few of my friends got approval within 2 months. 

yes as soon as state give approval SkillSelect will update your EOI and send invitation, if you have required points.

hope seniors will give much detail answer.


----------



## Mroks

aryal said:


> This may be a stupid question but just to clarify my doubt. Submitted EOI with 55 points and applied for SS to get 5 points extra. My question is when I get an approval from state, how long it takes to be invited to apply for visa (190). Will it be updated in SkillSelect site immediately or the state sends report to DIAC and they update after some time so that I can apply for visa?


Once you are approved of state sponsorship, you get invitation to apply for 190 with in 2 days. Once approved by state, the information is given to DAIC and an update is also given to the applicant by mail. DIAC checks the minimum criteria condition and generates invitation. You will also receive mail from DAIC about invitation.


----------



## srikar

sre375 said:


> Hi Srikar
> 
> I'd wait for some experienced member to give you an exact answer but my view is that it should not affect your visa as long as you have the required points (60) to qualify for the visa.
> 
> However, to be on the safer side, you can let your current invite expire and then file a new EOI (I think it takes two months for an existing invite to expire).


Thanks Sre375


----------



## subscriptions.im007

Chetu said:


> Guys what are the chances of an eoi with 60 points and an effective date of 25-6-2013 being selected in the coming round on 15 th July ?


Sorry for my ignorence...I have just moved from ACS submitted to EOI submitted stage

What is Effective date?
If somebody has enough points for 189 visa(60 or 65) without SS, what is the need for chosing 190 visa in EOI along with 189?

Inputs highly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Mroks

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Sorry for my ignorence...I have just moved from ACS submitted to EOI submitted stage
> 
> What is Effective date?
> *'Visa date of effect' is the date time on which your EOI shows 60 or more points for 189 subclass.*
> 
> If somebody has enough points for 189 visa(60 or 65) without SS, what is the need for chosing 190 visa in EOI along with 189?
> *There is no need for selecting 190 if you are having 60 or more points. Some in spite of having 60 points also take 190 path, when there is more crowd for their occupation code.*
> 
> Inputs highly appreciated
> 
> Thanks


Above reply in *bold*


----------



## subscriptions.im007

Mroks said:


> Above reply in *bold*


Thanks buddy
I would stick with 189 in that case...trying to be optimistic because on 1st July new quota has been released hopefully it would stay till I reach the start of queue...I applied for Developer Programmer

Am I right in my understanding that EOI draw happens on 1st & the 3rd Monday of each month?


----------



## Mroks

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Thanks buddy
> I would stick with 189 in that case...trying to be optimistic because on 1st July new quota has been released hopefully it would stay till I reach the start of queue...I applied for Developer Programmer
> 
> Am I right in my understanding that EOI draw happens on 1st & the 3rd Monday of each month?


Right, invitation rounds are conducted on 1st and 3rd Mon of the month.


----------



## prazol687

Has anyone been waiting for NSW state sponsorship??? I had applied it on 18th july and have been waiting for an invitation...


----------



## Birender

prazol687 said:


> Mate i am sorry i meant to say cutoff date was 12am 17th june 2013 for the invitation received on 17th june 2013 and i had lodged on 17th june 2013 at 3 pm and missed by a matter of some hours...


from where did you get this. There is no report published yet?


----------



## prazol687

Birender said:


> from where did you get this. There is no report published yet?


you could check the link provided SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 17 June 2013 Results


----------



## rockyrambo

Hi,

Sorry to digress from the usual discussion, however, wanted to know whether DIAC has come up with a categorical answer to the question of counting one's work experience assessed by ACS, either completely or partially as advised by ACS?

Thanks


----------



## koleth

Hi Seniors,
a quick query....
I've 4 years of indian experience for which i get 5 points
I've started working in Aus from May'10 - sept'10, and for next 4 months i've worked in india in the same project same as Aus till jan'11 and from then i again went back to Aus and have been working there..... 
Now the question is May'10 - May'13 its 3 years for which i can gain 10points, but in between i've to come to India for 4months.

so will i get that complete 10 point or do i need to wait till sept'13 for my 3 years overseas experience and to claim the 10 points????

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Rocky Balboa

rockyrambo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to digress from the usual discussion, however, wanted to know whether DIAC has come up with a categorical answer to the question of counting one's work experience assessed by ACS, either completely or partially as advised by ACS?
> 
> Thanks


Rockyrambo, 
nice to meet you...We share similar identity..

Rocky Balboa


----------



## ashik

Can someone tell me what are the Documents required for EOI lodging in the 189 category (not during Visa applicaiton but only for EOI)?


----------



## Chetu

Nothing , just factual information like : IELTS Result and its TRF - or so I recall - no. , ACS result with your ID and so on.


----------



## ashik

Chetu said:


> Nothing , just factual information like : IELTS Result and its TRF - or so I recall - no. , ACS result with your ID and so on.


Thanks a lot Chetu!!!


----------



## koleth

Hi Seniors,
a quick query....
I've 4 years of indian experience for which i get 5 points
I've started working in Aus from May'10 - sept'10, and for next 4 months i've worked in india in the same project same as Aus till jan'11 and from then i again went back to Aus and have been working there..... 
Now the question is May'10 - May'13 its 3 years for which i can gain 10points, but in between i've to come to India for 4months.

so will i get that complete 10 point or do i need to wait till sept'13 for my 3 years overseas experience and to claim the 10 points????

Thanks in Advance


----------



## ahtivak

Hi, I have submitted my EOI and have been invited to apply for Subclass 189. The invitation ends on 13th September.
However, I have done some mistake in my application and would like to withdraw so that I can start afresh. Unfortunately, I do not seem to have a “Withdraw” option on my EOI homepage at all. Am I to wait for my invitation to expire in order to withdraw?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mroks

ahtivak said:


> Hi, I have submitted my EOI and have been invited to apply for Subclass 189. The invitation ends on 13th September.
> However, I have done some mistake in my application and would like to withdraw so that I can start afresh. Unfortunately, I do not seem to have a “Withdraw” option on my EOI homepage at all. Am I to wait for my invitation to expire in order to withdraw?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Wait for 60 days. After that your EOI will come out of suspension. Carry out modification and then wait for the invitation.


----------



## tanbd

Hi guys, need advice regarding change of IELTS result. IELTS Score have been changed after re-evaluation of exam but already submitted EOI with the original result & applied for SS under 489. Please note, I just applied for 489 SS & state still haven't start working on my application & planning to inform them I'll withdraw pervious application and apply a new one. So I Need to know how I can update my EOI with my new IELTS result and change 489 to 190. Anyone having similar experience or any idea how to change those things??? Any feedback will be highly appreciate.


----------



## ccham

tanbd said:


> Hi guys, need advice regarding change of IELTS result. IELTS Score have been changed after re-evaluation of exam but already submitted EOI with the original result & applied for SS under 489. Please note, I just applied for 489 SS & state still haven't start working on my application & planning to inform them I'll withdraw pervious application and apply a new one. So I Need to know how I can update my EOI with my new IELTS result and change 489 to 190. Anyone having similar experience or any idea how to change those things??? Any feedback will be highly appreciate.


yes, you can update your EOI any time, any detail until. but if you update, your ranking will be change according to the date.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vikas_arora80

*Average Time taken for EOI process*

Hello Everyone,

What is the average time taken to complete the EOI process, how many days from when I fill in EOI to when I get the VISA?

Thank you,
-V


----------



## Mroks

vikas_arora80 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> What is the average time taken to complete the EOI process, how many days from when I fill in EOI to when I get the VISA?
> 
> Thank you,
> -V


After filing for EOI, the wait period depends upon your occupation and your position in the queue. Higher the points, higher the chance of getting the invitations early. Then after getting invitation, you have to file for 189 visa, which may take around 3 months.


----------



## mike alic

Hi All,

I did ACS assessment in April, So while submitting EOI should i mention my work experience till April ? Should I leave the "To Date" field blank in form, as I am still working in same company..

thanks


----------



## mike alic

Hi All,

I did ACS assessment in April, So while submitting EOI should i mention my work experience till April ? Should I leave the "To Date" field blank in form, as I am still working in same company..

thanks


----------



## Mroks

mike alic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I did ACS assessment in April, So while submitting EOI should i mention my work experience till April ? Should I leave the "To Date" field blank in form, as I am still working in same company..
> 
> thanks


Mention post ACS experience in EOI. For your current job the 'To Date' field should have date of filing your EOI.


----------



## mike alic

Mroks said:


> Mention post ACS experience in EOI. For your current job the 'To Date' field should have date of filing your EOI.


Thanks for quick response..

2 more clarifications..

1) Also do I need to mentioned my experience before Dec 2007 as "Not Relevant" as mentioned by ACS below...

"The following employment after December 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. "

I start working in 2005, but ACS mentioned skilled level was achieved in dec 2007.

2) So should i include Dec 2007 in relevant experience or not ? or put Jan 2008 as relevant experience? 


thanks


----------



## Mroks

mike alic said:


> Thanks for quick response..
> 
> 2 more clarifications..
> 
> 1) Also do I need to mentioned my experience before Dec 2007 as "Not Relevant" as mentioned by ACS below...
> 
> "The following employment after December 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. "
> 
> I start working in 2005, but ACS mentioned skilled level was achieved in dec 2007.
> 
> 2) So should i include Dec 2007 in relevant experience or not ? or put Jan 2008 as relevant experience?
> 
> 
> thanks


Play safely. Your relevant experience starts from Jan 2008. Any thing prior to it should be mentioned as not relevant for EOI.


----------



## mike alic

Mroks said:


> Play safely. Your relevant experience starts from Jan 2008. Any thing prior to it should be mentioned as not relevant for EOI.


Thanks...

So same company experience will be divided into 2 parts, partial will be relevant and partial will be non-relevant.. 

Seems bit odd


----------



## Mroks

mike alic said:


> Thanks...
> 
> So same company experience will be divided into 2 parts, partial will be relevant and partial will be non-relevant..
> 
> Seems bit odd


Yes, no other option but to split the experience.


----------



## samkalu

I left the to date empty because i am still doing doing my job. If you leave the to date empty the eoi automatically must accumulate your exp. Say i have 4yrs 11months,if i leave the to date empty since its my current job, next month my eoi will consider 5 yrs and also say that i get 5points more because for 3yrs u get 5pnts and for 5yrs u get 10pnts.


----------



## coolhunk

Mroks said:


> Play safely. Your relevant experience starts from Jan 2008. Any thing prior to it should be mentioned as not relevant for EOI.



I got my ACS assesment last week where 2 years have been reduced from my total experience. my actual experience is from DEc 2006 till date , where as ACS has considerd from Dec 2008.

While i filled the EOI ( last friday) i have put experience from Dec 2006 as it was relevant and in the same job category as I am applied in .

Have any body has faced any issue due to this , have I dont something wrong ?

what should i do now ?

Do any one have similar experience where bymistakenly you have given worng info in EOI and faced any consequences?

Please help....


----------



## mike alic

coolhunk said:


> I got my ACS assesment last week where 2 years have been reduced from my total experience. my actual experience is from DEc 2006 till date , where as ACS has considerd from Dec 2008.
> 
> While i filled the EOI ( last friday) i have put experience from Dec 2006 as it was relevant and in the same job category as I am applied in .
> 
> Have any body has faced any issue due to this , have I dont something wrong ?
> 
> what should i do now ?
> 
> Do any one have similar experience where bymistakenly you have given worng info in EOI and faced any consequences?
> 
> Please help....


you can still edit EOI. u can breakup into

Dec 2006 to Dec 2008 as not relevant

Jan 2008 to current as relevant

thanks


----------



## coolhunk

mike alic said:


> you can still edit EOI. u can breakup into
> 
> Dec 2006 to Dec 2008 as not relevant
> 
> Jan 2008 to current as relevant
> 
> thanks


Thanks Mike Alic ,

But I still don't understand why we should put our relevant experience as "non relevant" .
those two years are have same work credentials as other years but still we are unable to utilize it ..
Regards,
CH


----------



## AM

Cool Hunk, thats the policy. we need to take it or leave it. i would prefer you working out diff ways now to get the minimum points and get the invite


----------



## coolhunk

aravindhmohan said:


> Cool Hunk, thats the policy. we need to take it or leave it. i would prefer you working out diff ways now to get the minimum points and get the invite


Looks like that's the only option now , i guess if I remove those years from experience I am going to loose 5 points ..but still having 65 points then ..let see how it goes..thanks for the reply.:ranger:


----------



## Chetu

Hi All ,
Is it legit to have two EOIs one for 190 visa and one for 189 visa ?
What if I get 190 invite and wouldn't want to go ahead with it and then use 189 eoi if I get am invite for it ?

Thanks
Chetu


----------



## karthikumars

sre375 said:


> Got my invite today yipeeee :clap2:
> 
> Accountant general (221111), 65 points, 189 sub class, EOI submitted on 27 Jun


Hey Congrats !!


----------



## Mroks

Chetu said:


> Hi All ,
> Is it legit to have two EOIs one for 190 visa and one for 189 visa ?
> What if I get 190 invite and wouldn't want to go ahead with it and then use 189 eoi if I get am invite for it ?
> 
> Thanks
> Chetu


Don't have any idea about legality. But a single EOI can suffice for both 189 and 190 purpose.


----------



## Chetu

Thanks Mroks


----------



## masaudakhter

*what are the documents for skill assessment to be submitted with and what does EOI*



auslover said:


> It is a very very simple form.
> Hardly takes 15-20 minutes.
> Only exact things needed are skill assessment and IELTS numbers.


 can any body tell me what documents to attach with skill assessment and what to write in EOI ? is EOI a written application or what?


----------



## JP Mosa

masaudakhter said:


> can any body tell me what documents to attach with skill assessment and what to write in EOI ? is EOI a written application or what?


For skill assessment in EA:

IELTS TRF
3 career episodes 
Professional engineer summary statement
CPD
Your qualifications
CDR Application

If you want to get your work experience assessed, then

All employment service/ experience/ appointment/ offer letters
Payslips
Skilled worker Record with references

Hope this helps
Cheers


----------



## masaudakhter

JP Mosa said:


> For skill assessment in EA:
> 
> IELTS TRF
> 3 career episodes
> Professional engineer summary statement
> CPD
> Your qualifications
> CDR Application
> 
> If you want to get your work experience assessed, then
> 
> All employment service/ experience/ appointment/ offer letters
> Payslips
> Skilled worker Record with references
> 
> Hope this helps
> Cheers


thanks and what is CPD and CDR? can u tell me...thanks


----------



## besthar

*important query guys*

Hi Seniors,

Wish to check with you guys ... 'If we can use one IELTS score while applying for SS and another IELTS Score (with better score) when applying to DIAC for Visa'.

The logic behind the same :

My job only requires me to posses IELTS 6.0 Overall and with this IELTS score I can just scrape through with 60 points ... However, i wish not to take any chances when I apply to DIAC for Visa (as I fear they may trim my 8 years of experience to 6 or 5 years). And then my points would reduce.

My next IELTS test is on 29th August where I hope to improvise to 7 or 8 overall ... So,In the mean time can I proceed for the current IELTS score for EOI and SS sponsorship to save that 6 weeks of wait time ???


----------



## Mroks

besthar said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Wish to check with you guys ... 'If we can use one IELTS score while applying for SS and another IELTS Score (with better score) when applying to DIAC for Visa'.
> 
> The logic behind the same :
> 
> My job only requires me to posses IELTS 6.0 Overall and with this IELTS score I can just scrape through with 60 points ... However, i wish not to take any chances when I apply to DIAC for Visa (as I fear they may trim my 8 years of experience to 6 or 5 years). And then my points would reduce.
> 
> My next IELTS test is on 29th August where I hope to improvise to 7 or 8 overall ... So,In the mean time can I proceed for the current IELTS score for EOI and SS sponsorship to save that 6 weeks of wait time ???


Is there any deduction of experience occurred for you through skill assessment? If yes then stick to it and mention the same in EOI. Don't over claim experience. 

Things won't work as per your planning as you are getting invitation by over claiming the experience. Irrespective of having 60 or more points DIAC will ask you support your claimed experience, which you cannot due to experience deduction. 

Its better to get the required band in IELTS and then proceed further.


----------



## besthar

Mroks said:


> Is there any deduction of experience occurred for you through skill assessment? If yes then stick to it and mention the same in EOI. Don't over claim experience.
> 
> Things won't work as per your planning as you are getting invitation by over claiming the experience. Irrespective of having 60 or more points DIAC will ask you support your claimed experience, which you cannot due to experience deduction.
> 
> Its better to get the required band in IELTS and then proceed further.


Mroks ... well Vetassess only assesses for the prior 5 years and expects atleast 1 year of relevance ... 

How about guys who claim for 8 years (full points) for experience ...?


----------



## Mroks

besthar said:


> Mroks ... well Vetassess only assesses for the prior 5 years and expects atleast 1 year of relevance ...
> 
> How about guys who claim for 8 years (full points) for experience ...?


Yes claimed 8+ years of experience as my ACS was done before the experience deduction rule came into place.


----------



## JP Mosa

masaudakhter said:


> thanks and what is CPD and CDR? can u tell me...thanks


CPD - Continuing Professional Development
CDR - Competency Demonstration Report


----------



## Jullz

Dear All,
I'm stuck in completing the EOI because of my employment.
First, my situation is:

Employed from 02/2005 - present as HR Adviser ( 8 years )
Graduated University on 07/2008 (Bachelor Degree, Management - the qualification is not in a highly relevant field of study)

On the positive skills assessment, Vetassess said that:
_Duration of employment: Based on the evidence provided, more than three years of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills Assessment. _

On the Points Test Advisory Letter they assessed all period from 02/2005 to 03/2013.

Because I don't want to take any risks with the employment pre qualification, I want to claim points for 5 years of employment only (post qualification)

How should I split the periods on step 10 for Employment? 
Should I write 2 sections of my employment, 1st with NO at related employment for period 02/2005 - 06/2008 and 2nd with YES for period 07/2008 - present?
Please help!!! Thanksss


----------



## ashik

Dear All,

I had have completed my ACS assessment and the first four years of my experience has been deducted. The results letter states

*'The following employment after Aug 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropirately skilled level and relevant to 261313 of the ANZSCO Code.'*


So does my relevant experience start from Aug 2010 or from Sep 2010 as per the above description.

I need this so that I can know if I complete three years of relevant expereince in the next 2 days or do I have to wait another month for the 3years of experience to complete.

Please advice!


----------



## samkalu

ashik said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I had have completed my ACS assessment and the first four years of my experience has been deducted. The results letter states
> 
> *'The following employment after Aug 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropirately skilled level and relevant to 261313 of the ANZSCO Code.'*
> 
> 
> So does my relevant experience start from Aug 2010 or from Sep 2010 as per the above description.
> 
> I need this so that I can know if I complete three years of relevant expereince in the next 2 days or do I have to wait another month for the 3years of experience to complete.
> 
> Please advice!


After Aug 2010 means Sept 2010 is included. So I believe it should be from Sept 2010


----------



## JP Mosa

Jullz said:


> Dear All,
> I'm stuck in completing the EOI because of my employment.
> First, my situation is:
> 
> Employed from 02/2005 - present as HR Adviser ( 8 years )
> Graduated University on 07/2008 (Bachelor Degree, Management - the qualification is not in a highly relevant field of study)
> 
> On the positive skills assessment, Vetassess said that:
> _Duration of employment: Based on the evidence provided, more than three years of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills Assessment. _
> 
> On the Points Test Advisory Letter they assessed all period from 02/2005 to 03/2013.
> 
> Because I don't want to take any risks with the employment pre qualification, I want to claim points for 5 years of employment only (post qualification)
> 
> How should I split the periods on step 10 for Employment?
> Should I write 2 sections of my employment, 1st with NO at related employment for period 02/2005 - 06/2008 and 2nd with YES for period 07/2008 - present?
> Please help!!! Thanksss


Hi
As per your description, the experience of post qualification is YES......rest is NO
to be on safer side


----------



## mike alic

coolhunk said:


> Thanks Mike Alic ,
> 
> But I still don't understand why we should put our relevant experience as "non relevant" .
> those two years are have same work credentials as other years but still we are unable to utilize it ..
> Regards,
> CH


Hi.

I was having the same confusion like many others. I have read through many threads, and I found its more logical to put 2005-2007 (I have same experience as urs) as not relevant .

Just to make sure my understanding is correct, this morning I called DIAC. The guy told me for the period 2005-2007, I don't have enough experience to claim the points. I am qualified starting dec 2007, so I can claim points from 2007 to 2013. 
so for non qualifying period I have to mentioned it as not relevant.

One more thing, ACS recognized my experience till Mar 2013 (the day, docs I submitted to ACS), but while submitting I can put current date provided that my job is same n it was recognized by ACS . 

I hope its helpful. 

Thanks...


----------



## JaxSantiago

First off, I have already submitted my EOI on 19 Jul. While reading some posts last night, it suddenly hit me that I could've possibly erred filling up the Employment section of the EOI.

My ACS assessment is as follows:



> The following employment after September 2004 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 04/00 - 10/03 (3yrs 6mths)
> Position: Senior Analyst Programmer
> Employer: XXX
> Country: Singapore
> 
> Dates: 03/04 - 08/05 (1yrs 5mths)
> Position: Software Developer
> Employer: XXX
> Country: Singapore
> 
> Dates: 08/05 - 09/11 (6yrs 1mths)
> Position: PeopleSoft Consultant
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: Singapore
> 
> Dates: 10/11 - 03/13 (1yrs 5mths)
> Position: Senior Consultant
> Employer: XXX
> Country: Singapore


I have about 4 jobs prior to the above that ACS did not assess since I did not provide detailed information.

In the EOI, I listed all my employment, including those that ACS did not assess. Can I say that only the above listed work should have RELATED EMPLOYMENT set to YES in the EOI? And those employment that ACS did not assess should be set to NO?


----------



## mike alic

JaxSantiago said:


> First off, I have already submitted my EOI on 19 Jul. While reading some posts last night, it suddenly hit me that I could've possibly erred filling up the Employment section of the EOI.
> 
> My ACS assessment is as follows:
> 
> I have about 4 jobs prior to the above that ACS did not assess since I did not provide detailed information.
> 
> In the EOI, I listed all my employment, including those that ACS did not assess. Can I say that only the above listed work should have RELATED EMPLOYMENT set to YES in the EOI? And those employment that ACS did not assess should be set to NO?


starting oct 2004 will be considered relevant. all before that will be not relevant employment. you can see my previous post. this morning I spoke to DIAC. 

Abt 4 jobs, I think seniors can advise, not sure if we should mention or not. but I think putting in EOI, won't matter. as u r not claiming points for those


----------



## JaxSantiago

mike alic said:


> starting oct 2004 will be considered relevant. all before that will be not relevant employment. you can see my previous post. this morning I spoke to DIAC.
> 
> Abt 4 jobs, I think seniors can advise, not sure if we should mention or not. but I think putting in EOI, won't matter. as u r not claiming points for those


I suppose that means YES to my question above right? Points wise won't really matter coz i'll end up with 10 pts for employment anyway. Just wanna make sure that I keyed in the entries correctly. :fingerscrossed:

Will modifying my submitted EOI have any impact (ie submission date etc)?


----------



## kd_bm

*regarding visa 489*

hello to all
I have submitted my EOI on 22/7/2013 under system administrator with 60 points for sourthen inland state sponsorship. On the site it says it would be favourable to get sponsorship to those System admin who have onshore paid experience. So how much chances to get visa??


----------



## mike alic

JaxSantiago said:


> I suppose that means YES to my question above right? Points wise won't really matter coz i'll end up with 10 pts for employment anyway. Just wanna make sure that I keyed in the entries correctly. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Will modifying my submitted EOI have any impact (ie submission date etc)?


For First Question : Yes.
For Second Question: No. before invitation you can edit. submission date doesn't matter. As invitation will be sent out on specific dates.


----------



## kd_bm

*489 family sponsor visa time frame*

hello,

I have submitted EOI on 22/7/2013 under system analyst with 60 points for 489 family sponsorship visa. My sister in law lives in Melbourne will sponsor me. Is there any chances to get 489 (family sponsor) visa ? If yes then approximately when would be it possible ??


----------



## sathiyaseelan

kd_bm said:


> hello,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 22/7/2013 under system analyst with 60 points for 489 family sponsorship visa. My sister in law lives in Melbourne will sponsor me. Is there any chances to get 489 (family sponsor) visa ? If yes then approximately when would be it possible ??



Hi Kd_bm,

Firstly, the last round which was held on 15 July, 2013 invited the candidates who lodged their EOI's until 03 June, 2013 with 60 points. Also, the ceilings as of now is 881/1380 for ICT system and business analyst. So, i guess that you could have better chances to be invited in 05/19 August, 2013 itself if you hold 65 points. But, don't worry that you will be invited on 19 August, 2013 (less chances) or 1st September, 2013 (For sure) providing that your occupational ceiling has not reached. 

At present, the rate at which your position gets filled is high because of the reason that in last year, there were many people who lodged the EOI'S have got their invitations in July rounds. However, i am sure that this pace will be reduced drastically in next rounds allowing aspirants having 60 points to be invited.

Until then, it's a wait and watch game.

All the best,

Sathiya


----------



## sam18

*Hi,
My speciality is OTORHINOLARYNGOLOGY.
My documents shall be assessed by the Royal Australasian College of Surgeons.
The thing that I want to know is that when, as a Specialist one is applying via the Specialist pathway does one need to take the computarised MCQ test and the clinical test or if the documents are appropriate one can directly join as a Specialist in Australia.

Please help me*


----------



## Harish2013

JaxSantiago said:


> I suppose that means YES to my question above right? Points wise won't really matter coz i'll end up with 10 pts for employment anyway. Just wanna make sure that I keyed in the entries correctly. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Will modifying my submitted EOI have any impact (ie submission date etc)?


Hello,
IF your modification result the point change, then your 'visa effect of date' will be changed as well. This will impact your waiting position in the pool. You might behind others to get the invitation cause your 'visa effect of date' has changed. The selection rule is to first choose higher point holders, then for ppl have same point, the visa effect of date is key factor for determining who will be first, who will be after.
The earlier 'visa effect of date', the bigger chance to get the invite first.


----------



## srinu_srn

Hi,
I am in a process of filling the Apply visa details for 190 visa. I have a query related to the point "Does this applicant have other current passports?" (yes/no).
I have a latest passport taken last month as my old passport is going to expire next year. I am filling my visa details with my new passport details. For the point above what we need to mention? I am thinking that we need to give yes, if we have a old passport.
Also at the time of EOI lodging I have chosen NO to that question. Now I am applying 190 visa, I got a doubt on this. So shall I proceed with NO as I have mentioned NO earlier when I was lodged EOI or shall I give Yes now as I am filling visa details? Pls help me on this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jullz

srinu_srn said:


> Hi,
> I am in a process of filling the Apply visa details for 190 visa. I have a query related to the point "Does this applicant have other current passports?" (yes/no).
> I have a latest passport taken last month as my old passport is going to expire next year. I am filling my visa details with my new passport details. For the point above what we need to mention? I am thinking that we need to give yes, if we have a old passport.
> Also at the time of EOI lodging I have chosen NO to that question. Now I am applying 190 visa, I got a doubt on this. So shall I proceed with NO as I have mentioned NO earlier when I was lodged EOI or shall I give Yes now as I am filling visa details? Pls help me on this. Thanks in advance.


Hey....
I think that "Does this applicant have other current passports?" means if you have other passport issued by other countries. So answer is NO.
Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## rvijay

Jullz said:


> Hey....
> I think that "Does this applicant have other current passports?" means if you have other passport issued by other countries.
> Correct me if I'm wrong


That would mean current active passports. You can answer 'No'.


----------



## srinu_srn

I am not sure on this. I am also looking for right answer for this query. It could be better someone who has submitted 190 visa, that person can able to answer for this.


----------



## Mroks

srinu_srn said:


> I am not sure on this. I am also looking for right answer for this query. It could be better someone who has submitted 190 visa, that person can able to answer for this.


The questions seems to current passport of any other additional country you hold apart from country of your origin.


----------



## kd_bm

*regarding 489*

hello,
does any one know about 489 souther inland state sponsorship update?I have submitted my EOI on 22/7/2013. I have applied for state sponsorship under system administrator on 26th july 2013 when their new link open. I don't have experience in the field.Is there any chances to get invitation ?


----------



## kd_bm

*regarding degree assessment*

hello,

I have applied for family sponsorship visa 489 on system analyst. My degree was last assessed in december 2010. Do I have to renew it ? Some of my friend's degree has expired though they have get invited.. Please advice me.


----------



## koleth

Hi Seniors,

How do we track the EOI results? Do they send the invitation email to our email ID or do we have to login to the EOI page?

If we are logging into EOI page where we have to check this? In that page we can find the following:

Visa type description: Where what type of Visa has been applied
Date of effect: Submission date of EOI
Result: How much point we received
Action: Nothing


Waiting for reply. Thanks in advance


----------



## Harish2013

koleth said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> How do we track the EOI results? Do they send the invitation email to our email ID or do we have to login to the EOI page?
> 
> If we are logging into EOI page where we have to check this? In that page we can find the following:
> 
> Visa type description: Where what type of Visa has been applied
> Date of effect: Submission date of EOI
> Result: How much point we received
> Action: Nothing
> 
> 
> Waiting for reply. Thanks in advance


Hello,
First: One Email will be sent to you. 
Second: EOI status will be changed to 'INVITED'


----------



## koleth

Harish2013 said:


> Hello,
> First: One Email will be sent to you.
> Second: EOI status will be changed to 'INVITED'


But i think when we are filling EOI they haven't asked for our email ID?


----------



## cooluno

koleth said:


> But i think when we are filling EOI they haven't asked for our email ID?


They must have. It is the primary means of communication by the DIAC. I think you might begetting confused on this one.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

koleth said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> How do we track the EOI results? Do they send the invitation email to our email ID or do we have to login to the EOI page?
> 
> If we are logging into EOI page where we have to check this? In that page we can find the following:
> 
> Visa type description: Where what type of Visa has been applied
> Date of effect: Submission date of EOI
> Result: How much point we received
> Action: Nothing
> 
> 
> Waiting for reply. Thanks in advance



Hi Koleth,

My answer to your first question about where we can track our EOI results is mostly, DIAC send an email to the email id you used to register with and Your status in the EOI homepage will be changed with "Apply" button enabled under action. But, in considerable number of cases, people didn't receive invite through email although Apply button was enable d for them. So, it is safe and wise to check your EOI account which should be updated if you are invited. 

Secondly, In the EOI page itself, they would update the status of invitation. Moreover, if you click correspondences page, you may notice that "your EOI/application has been invited" message as well.

Hope i addressed all your queries.

Wishing you all the very best with your application,

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## koleth

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Koleth,
> 
> My answer to your first question about where we can track our EOI results is mostly, DIAC send an email to the email id you used to register with and Your status in the EOI homepage will be changed with "Apply" button enabled under action. But, in considerable number of cases, people didn't receive invite through email although Apply button was enable d for them. So, it is safe and wise to check your EOI account which should be updated if you are invited.
> 
> Secondly, In the EOI page itself, they would update the status of invitation. Moreover, if you click correspondences page, you may notice that "your EOI/application has been invited" message as well.
> 
> Hope i addressed all your queries.
> 
> Wishing you all the very best with your application,
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya



Thanks Bro


----------



## prazol687

guys when do you think eoi submitted with 60 points on 17th june be invited???


----------



## depende

Hi guys


I would like to apply for 190 SA SS. What I understand is that first I need to lodge an EOI right? 
After that I have to send my application to SA migration office. How long they need to send me an invitation in EOI?
I have to wait until they have checked and approved my application?

Thanks!


----------



## Tejas_LCA

I have submitted EOI with 60 points for ICT Systems Analyst today. I have to retake the IELTS exam as I got 6.5 in Writing in last attempt.

Any guess what are my chances with 60 points to get an invite?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

depende said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> I would like to apply for 190 SA SS. What I understand is that first I need to lodge an EOI right?
> After that I have to send my application to SA migration office. How long they need to send me an invitation in EOI?
> I have to wait until they have checked and approved my application?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi depende,

The first thing you said is right. I mean, we need to submit an EOI before sending an application to South australi for receiving state sponsorship. The normal processing times are around 1 month to 45 days i guess. Anyway, you can check out the current application processed by them and approximate turn around time from their (SA) website. Upon the positive result, they will send a copy of acknowledgement that are sponsored by them meanwhile they also drop a copy to DIAC to enable your EOI to be automatically be invited. It means, if you are successful in getting state sponsorship, in no time, your EOI will be picked up by DIAC in the next recent round.

Until then, as you said, you need to wait and see the outcome,

My best wishes for your application.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Tejas_LCA said:


> I have submitted EOI with 60 points for ICT Systems Analyst today. I have to retake the IELTS exam as I got 6.5 in Writing in last attempt.
> 
> Any guess what are my chances with 60 points to get an invite?



Hi Tejas,

Well, as of now the ceiling for ICT BIZ analyst is 880/1381. So, the next couple of rounds focus on candidates having 65 points+ and 60. ICT Biz analysts who lodged their EOI unti 24 May, 2013 recieved their invites on 1st and 15 july, 2013 rounds. So, another 500 seats may be filled within end of september if current rate of filling in continues. But, you don't need to worry because per my opinion, this ballooning trend will be diminished quickly so that people who lodge their EOI's at least until 2nd week of August will be invited (its my guess only).

As a result, you have chances to get an invite but keep yourself updated about the ceiling after August rounds of selection. If there are sufficient vacancies, then you must recive your invite.

Be confident and all the best.

Sathiya.


----------



## cooluno

prazol687 said:


> guys when do you think eoi submitted with 60 points on 17th june be invited???


5-Aug. 

Best of luck!


----------



## prazol687

Thanks mate how about yours???


----------



## Vincentluf

I have submitted EOI with 60 points for ICT Systems Analyst yesterday.

Waiting for an invite now


----------



## koleth

4 more days to go for the next round of invitation...........:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sathiyaseelan

prazol687 said:


> Thanks mate how about yours???



Hi Prazol,

Thanks for asking. I lodged my EOI under telecommunications network engineer occupation on 9th July, 2013 with 60 points. Hope to get an invite on 5 August, 2013 (most probably) or 19 August, 2013 for sure. But another interesting thing is that my experience becomes 5 years on 1st September, 2013 with which i can get 5 more points towards experience. Hence, the worst case is that i should get invited on September rounds. But, again, within September itself i will be getting an invitation as per my guess.

Keeping my fingers crossed about the selection round that will take place in another 4 days..

Regards,
Sathiya.


----------



## samkalu

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Prazol,
> 
> Thanks for asking. I lodged my EOI under telecommunications network engineer occupation on 9th July, 2013 with 60 points. Hope to get an invite on 5 August, 2013 (most probably) or 19 August, 2013 for sure. But another interesting thing is that my experience becomes 5 years on 1st September, 2013 with which i can get 5 more points towards experience. Hence, the worst case is that i should get invited on September rounds. But, again, within September itself i will be getting an invitation as per my guess.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed about the selection round that will take place in another 4 days..
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya.


Hoping for the best. I complete my 5yrs in nov. But i hope i will get an invite earlier.


----------



## sman07

Hi All,

I am filling out the Visa application for subclass 189 (received an invite on 15th July).

In the application, I have to mention my education details.

My details :-

Bachelor of Technology in Computer Science and Engineering.


I have to mention course name. Would it be Bachelor of Technology or Computer Science and Engineering ?


Suggestions are welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## subhadipbose

*Thank you all !!!*

Allright Friends !!
so the much awaited news is here....i had a final round of interview scheduled yesterday with one company and somehow they found me employable. So Yes I cracked it and will be joining on coming Monday. Thank you all for all the wishes and the support you all have been providing over the past few months.
It hasn't been an easy hunting for me at all. After 1.5 months, I will be honest here saying that the confidence level was dipping each day. I had started to apply for McDonalds and Coles but even they had rejected saying i do not have prior retail experience so that was even more questioning my survival here in Melbourne. So if I should then probably I would suggest that please try and keep your spirits high and don't let any single interaction with any specific consultant or employer demotivate you. Because trust me motivation is something that you should pack in plenty before flying. And folks who all have been trying their level best please hang in there and I'm sure you will bag one pretty soon.

Please feel free to drop me a note and i'll be glad to help you with whatever I can.
Wish you all luck and prosperity.

Cheers !!
Subhadip


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sman07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am filling out the Visa application for subclass 189 (received an invite on 15th July).
> 
> In the application, I have to mention my education details.
> 
> My details :-
> 
> Bachelor of Technology in Computer Science and Engineering.
> 
> 
> I have to mention course name. Would it be Bachelor of Technology or Computer Science and Engineering ?
> 
> 
> Suggestions are welcome.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Sman,

I think it' is Bachelor of Technology and not Computer science and s=engineering.

Is there any other column asking you to fill the specialization/branch like that?

In case, there is only one column to enter the detail, then it would be the same as you filled in in your EOI. Anyway, the above is my guess only. You can get exact information from others as well.

All the best for your visa

Sathiya


----------



## sman07

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Sman,
> 
> I think it' is Bachelor of Technology and not Computer science and s=engineering.
> 
> Is there any other column asking you to fill the specialization/branch like that?
> 
> In case, there is only one column to enter the detail, then it would be the same as you filled in in your EOI. Anyway, the above is my guess only. You can get exact information from others as well.
> 
> All the best for your visa
> 
> Sathiya


Thanks Sathiya.

First column is a drop-down from which I have to select Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology.

Then there is a field, to enter the course name.

In my EOI I have filled Bachelor of Technology in course name but I think I am providing same information in 2 fields, hope to correct that in my VISA application.

Others please provide your inputs. It would be helpful.

Thank you.

Regards


----------



## ccham

i filled EOI july 13 hope it would be 5th august.  3 more days :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Colombo

Dear All,

How can I get to know that Am I assigned to a CO..?
Will he email me on my email address that I have provided.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## baochangan

ccham said:


> i filled EOI july 13 hope it would be 5th august.  3 more days :fingerscrossed:


all the best!


----------



## sunilnanda

*Analyst Programmers (261311) waiting for invitation*

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI for subclass 189 with 60 points as on 4 July 2013. Anyone with ANZSCO code waiting for invitation? What are the chances for me to get invited on 5th Aug round? Please share your thought?

Many Thanks


----------



## JaxSantiago

Me. Based on what I've read thus far, those having 65 pts and above will have better chances for the 5th Aug round. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed:

All the best.


----------



## Colombo

ccham said:


> i filled EOI july 13 hope it would be 5th august.  3 more days :fingerscrossed:


Keep your fingers crossed man.
Just check your profile @ 19:35 Hrs Domestic time.
that is the equivalent to Ausi midnight.

If the submitted label changed to Invited...
You know what i mean rite...

Keep In Touch

Cheers

XXX


----------



## srikar

subhadipbose said:


> Allright Friends !!
> so the much awaited news is here....i had a final round of interview scheduled yesterday with one company and somehow they found me employable. So Yes I cracked it and will be joining on coming Monday. Thank you all for all the wishes and the support you all have been providing over the past few months.
> It hasn't been an easy hunting for me at all. After 1.5 months, I will be honest here saying that the confidence level was dipping each day. I had started to apply for McDonalds and Coles but even they had rejected saying i do not have prior retail experience so that was even more questioning my survival here in Melbourne. So if I should then probably I would suggest that please try and keep your spirits high and don't let any single interaction with any specific consultant or employer demotivate you. Because trust me motivation is something that you should pack in plenty before flying. And folks who all have been trying their level best please hang in there and I'm sure you will bag one pretty soon.
> 
> Please feel free to drop me a note and i'll be glad to help you with whatever I can.
> Wish you all luck and prosperity.
> 
> Cheers !!
> Subhadip


Congrats mate and all the best with your new job.
Can you share your interview exp and your skill set?


----------



## tanbd

Hi everyone, just trying to fill-up my EOI but got stuck with the employment date. I'm still a current employee with my organization, so having problem what I should write as finish date??? Need help, seniors ......


----------



## JP Mosa

tanbd said:


> Hi everyone, just trying to fill-up my EOI but got stuck with the employment date. I'm still a current employee with my organization, so having problem what I should write as finish date??? Need help, seniors ......


write that date when you want to click submit.......as you are a currently working.


----------



## samkalu

tanbd said:


> Hi everyone, just trying to fill-up my EOI but got stuck with the employment date. I'm still a current employee with my organization, so having problem what I should write as finish date??? Need help, seniors ......


I left the TO DATE empty to indicate my current job.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

tanbd said:


> Hi everyone, just trying to fill-up my EOI but got stuck with the employment date. I'm still a current employee with my organization, so having problem what I should write as finish date??? Need help, seniors ......



Hi Tanbd,

You need to leave last date blank for your current employer if you are still working.

Your experience will be automatically counted until the date the selection round occurs.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## ccham

baochangan said:


> all the best!


thanks


----------



## JP Mosa

Even if someone leaves that TO DATE empty....it doesn't make any difference.........your experience will only be counted to that date when you submitted your EOI......EVEN IF ONE IS WORKING AFTER THAT......

But....to prove that one is still working............its always a good option to get up to date Reference letter.


----------



## urn

tanbd said:


> Hi everyone, just trying to fill-up my EOI but got stuck with the employment date. I'm still a current employee with my organization, so having problem what I should write as finish date??? Need help, seniors ......


Finish date needs to be blank if you are currently employed.

Good luck


----------



## JP Mosa

urn said:


> Finish date needs to be blank if you are currently employed.
> 
> Good luck



need not be blank mate........with experience.....am telling you.........even you leave that blank to indicate CO that you are working till date.....h/she considers the date you submitted your EOI........But ...If you want to prove your empoyment ....need to produce proof.........FYI


----------



## ccham

Colombo said:


> Keep your fingers crossed man.
> Just check your profile @ 19:35 Hrs Domestic time.
> that is the equivalent to Ausi midnight.
> 
> If the submitted label changed to Invited...
> You know what i mean rite...
> 
> Keep In Touch
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


mmmm yup yup. i'll do so. thanks a lot :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sathiyaseelan

JP Mosa said:


> need not be blank mate........with experience.....am telling you.........even you leave that blank to indicate CO that you are working till date.....h/she considers the date you submitted your EOI........But ...If you want to prove your empoyment ....need to produce proof.........FYI



Hi JP Mosa,

I think You are confused with filling in the details in visa application and EOI. Actually, Tanbd, asked a question that what needs to be filled in finish date(last date) of employment in EOI form if one works currently in a company.

This date can be tuned before the case officer is assigned to you. I mean, it can be changed while you arefilling in the visa appliction following the receipt of an invite.

Regrds,
Sahiya


----------



## srikar

Guys I am invited.


----------



## prazol687

i am invited too guys so excitedddd!!!


----------



## Ishot557

srikar said:


> Guys I am invited.


Congrats bro!!


----------



## shankarb01

prazol687 said:


> i am invited too guys so excitedddd!!!


Hey Prazol687, what was your points score and category?


----------



## prazol687

60 mate how bout urs


----------



## shankarb01

prazol687 said:


> 60 mate how bout urs


Many congrats mate  ! Mine is 60 as well. My ANZSCO code is 261311 and EOI was submitted on 28/6 but looks like i didnt make the cut in this round. Hoping my turn comes in the next one. Good luck with the rest of your process.


----------



## prazol687

shankarb01 said:


> Many congrats mate  ! Mine is 60 as well. My ANZSCO code is 261311 and EOI was submitted on 28/6 but looks like i didnt make the cut in this round. Hoping my turn comes in the next one. Good luck with the rest of your process.


cheers mate you will defenately receive next round 200%


----------



## subscriptions.im007

Invited, however don't have my daughter and wife's passport ready


----------



## itisme

Congrats Mate!!
I submitted on 14th June, 2013 with 60 Points for Developer Programmer. 
My status on portal still shows SUBMITTED. 

Can you please let me know if we have any other mode of communication?


----------



## urn

mine the same


----------



## Ishot557

itisme said:


> Congrats Mate!!
> I submitted on 14th June, 2013 with 60 Points for Developer Programmer.
> My status on portal still shows SUBMITTED.
> 
> Can you please let me know if we have any other mode of communication?


In the same boat buddy, dont think invites are sent in alphabetical order of name or email ID. still do you know, if all invites are sent at 00:01 or sent throughout the day?

Cheers!!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

srikar said:


> Guys I am invited.



Hi Srikar,

Congrats..

I am waiting fo ityet.. I think i will recive invitation in next round..

Anyway, Congratulations...

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

prazol687 said:


> i am invited too guys so excitedddd!!!



Hi prazol,

Tons of congratulations to you buddy.. But, i didn't et receive invitation..

Hopefully, in nex round, i will get an invite.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## itisme

Its 30mins past midnight now, as per past experience, all might have got delivered by now. 

How come 17th June with 60 points got invited but not 8th June and 14th June with same points.. Driving me crazy!!


----------



## JP Mosa

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi JP Mosa,
> 
> I think You are confused with filling in the details in visa application and EOI. Actually, Tanbd, asked a question that what needs to be filled in finish date(last date) of employment in EOI form if one works currently in a company.
> 
> This date can be tuned before the case officer is assigned to you. I mean, it can be changed while you arefilling in the visa appliction following the receipt of an invite.
> 
> Regrds,
> Sahiya




Am not at all confused mate.........I got what he asked.........you kn what....I entered 5/5/2004 is my start date and 04/07/2013 is my end date for my employment in EOI because I submited my EOI ON 04/07/2013............but assessed from July ,2004 to Jan 2013.................when lodged claimed experience till 30/07/2013.............still working up to date.......hope you got it now


----------



## shankarb01

itisme said:


> Its 30mins past midnight now, as per past experience, all might have got delivered by now.
> 
> How come 17th June with 60 points got invited but not 8th June and 14th June with same points.. Driving me crazy!!


The gentleman who got his invite with the details of 60 points + 17th June is from an accounting background. The cut-off and date vary for different occupation codes. IT codes are still dominated by 65 pointers!.WE saw this trend even in the July 1st round.


----------



## JP Mosa

JP Mosa said:


> Am not at all confused mate.........I got what he asked.........you kn what....I entered 5/5/2004 is my start date and 04/07/2013 is my end date for my employment in EOI because I submited my EOI ON 04/07/2013............but assessed from July ,2004 to Jan 2013.................when lodged claimed experience till 30/07/2013.............still working up to date.......hope you got it now


Clarification is that I provided all current employment proofs till 30/07/2013........I submitted my EOI ON 04.07.2013 though.


----------



## itisme

Anyone else are invited with 60 points? Please share the details with Score and Date of EOI Submission.


----------



## siddarthv84

itisme said:


> Its 30mins past midnight now, as per past experience, all might have got delivered by now.
> 
> How come 17th June with 60 points got invited but not 8th June and 14th June with same points.. Driving me crazy!!



clearly disappointed ... my EOI was June 10 and I didnt get an invite too


----------



## mandeeps

My EOI is on 3 june, not received the invitation for Developer Programmer.


----------



## sunilnanda

JaxSantiago said:


> Me. Based on what I've read thus far, those having 65 pts and above will have better chances for the 5th Aug round. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> All the best.


Do you have 65 points? I didn't get invitation today.


----------



## JaxSantiago

sunilnanda said:


> Do you have 65 points? I didn't get invitation today.


Yes. 65 pts. Got my invite earlier.

All the best!


----------



## yamahaneo

Recievd invitatn wit 65 pts


----------



## itisme

Prazol, This is your invite (with 60 points) for 189 or 489? Please confirm!!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

itisme said:


> Its 30mins past midnight now, as per past experience, all might have got delivered by now.
> 
> How come 17th June with 60 points got invited but not 8th June and 14th June with same points.. Driving me crazy!!


Hi friend,

Actually, selection is based not only on the points but also based on number of people who lodged EOI from a particular occupation. See, there may be no or very less number of applicants from accountants, for example, lodged EOI with 60 points on 5 July, 2013 for instance. So, it is no surprise about their invites. Another case, whose EOI has 60 points but the number of aspirants with 65 or more points are greater, then the one having 60 points may need to wait until next rounds.

I think this may clarify you..

All the bes for your invite in upcoming round.

Sathiya


----------



## itisme

Thanks for clarification!! Which means invitations not just depends on the points and EOI lodged dates but also on the occupation you are applying for... Interesting! But never came accross such situation in the past neither have I come across on immigration portal. 
Can you please help me with the link of such explain on immigration portal? 
That would really help!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

itisme said:


> Thanks for clarification!! Which means invitations not just depends on the points and EOI lodged dates but also on the occupation you are applying for... Interesting! But never came accross such situation in the past neither have I come across on immigration portal.
> Can you please help me with the link of such explain on immigration portal?
> That would really help!


Hi mate,

To be frank, there is no such useful information on immigration portal. To some extent, selection of EOI is not an open process. Because, we cant know when the last EOI was picked under every occupation. What we can understand is the current ceiling and last visa date of effect.

This is purely my analysis, frankly speaking. Many will agree with me.

Anyway, all the best or your invite

Sathiya


----------



## prazol687

itisme said:


> Prazol, This is your invite (with 60 points) for 189 or 489? Please confirm!!


189 mate but I am feeling so lucky coz people who lodged on 4 th July disinterest get invited but I lodged on 17th July and got invited!!!


----------



## ccham

it seems like no 60 point hoders in ICT got invitation. may be they give less priority for ICT this time. hope it will not happen next round


----------



## sunilnanda

JaxSantiago said:


> Yes. 65 pts. Got my invite earlier.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks!! I hope to get invited in the next round. 

Congrats and Best of luck!!


----------



## jimjimmer

ccham said:


> it seems like no 60 point hoders in ICT got invitation. may be they give less priority for ICT this time. hope it will not happen next round


Did anyone else with 65 points NOT get invited? I didnt - bit confused as applied on 20/7 and seem to be the only one without an invite!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jimjimmer said:


> Did anyone else with 65 points NOT get invited? I didnt - bit confused as applied on 20/7 and seem to be the only one without an invite!


Hi Jimjimmer,

You Don't really need to worry though it is difficult to digest the disappointment even with better scores. But, it happens sometimes because of too many people with the same points who lodged EOI prior to you. It is needless to say that they will be invited before you if they are falling under your occupation.

See, Dates of visa effect, points and occupation influence your selection individually or together. For instance, if there are no or very less number of people under accountants, candidates who lodged their EOI'S on 13th June, 2013 from this occupation might receive an invite. But, ICT biz analyst who lodged EOI on 2nd June, 2013 may not be invited. Because people from ICT biz with 65 or 70 points may be high in numbers and as result, the later one may not get an invite.

Thus, occupaion equally does matter a lot as visa dtae fof effect and points..

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## ivetka233

yes is true invites are based on occupation too ans selected as per demand, nt just high points. they must ballance country demands for all ptofession and nt to pick just IT with high points.


----------



## jimjimmer

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Jimjimmer,
> 
> You Don't really need to worry though it is difficult to digest the disappointment even with better scores. But, it happens sometimes because of too many people with the same points who lodged EOI prior to you. It is needless to say that they will be invited before you if they are falling under your occupation.
> 
> See, Dates of visa effect, points and occupation influence your selection individually or together. For instance, if there are no or very less number of people under accountants, candidates who lodged their EOI'S on 13th June, 2013 from this occupation might receive an invite. But, ICT biz analyst who lodged EOI on 2nd June, 2013 may not be invited. Because people from ICT biz with 65 or 70 points may be high in numbers and as result, the later one may not get an invite.
> 
> Thus, occupaion equally does matter a lot as visa dtae fof effect and points..
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


Thanks Sathiya. Hopefully I'll be a bit luckier in the next round!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jimjimmer said:


> Thanks Sathiya. Hopefully I'll be a bit luckier in the next round!



Hi jimjimmer,

Thanks for adding my reputation. Be optimistic about your next selection round and my wishes will add value to your prayers for getting invited.

All the best,

Sathiya


----------



## roposh

jimjimmer said:


> Did anyone else with 65 points NOT get invited? I didnt - bit confused as applied on 20/7 and seem to be the only one without an invite!


This is really strange. No matter how much the back-log is, I still think that with 65 points, you should have got the invitation. I don't know what DIAC is upto.
Anyways, best of luck for the next round.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## ivetka233

This start to look very scary as per email above. Look like that many of these professions

( Chemical and Materials Engineers, ICT Business Analysts, Electronics Engineers, Telecommuniation Engineers, Software Engineers and other Engineering Professionals)

with 60 poins are now pending in queue for next round. But nobody knows how many people in same profesion will gain more points from now on till next round,,,,which means 60 points aplicant has to wait again for another round. 

On the top of everything,, when occupation cealing will be reached,, everything stoped till next year July 2014 when these occupations will be refreshed....but at that moment there will be enourmous queue with even benchmark of people 80 point to be invated asap for these occupation. Sound like 60 points holders are very lucky if they got invited till this occupation cealing otherwise - NO CHANGE, long waiting time. 
__________________


----------



## thanich

*Hi Jimjimmer*



jimjimmer said:


> Did anyone else with 65 points NOT get invited? I didnt - bit confused as applied on 20/7 and seem to be the only one without an invite!


I have applied for WA SS(190) with 65 . I have lodged my EOi on 27th June with 60 points and again updated EOI on 27th June my exp and i got 65 points. I have also not got any response on WA SS agreement. Let see ...


----------



## jimjimmer

thanich said:


> I have applied for WA SS(190) with 65 . I have lodged my EOi on 27th June with 60 points and again updated EOI on 27th June my exp and i got 65 points. I have also not got any response on WA SS agreement. Let see ...


Im not the only one then! Are you applying as Sys Analyst too?


----------



## jimjimmer

roposh said:


> This is really strange. No matter how much the back-log is, I still think that with 65 points, you should have got the invitation. I don't know what DIAC is upto.
> Anyways, best of luck for the next round.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


And thanks Roposh - best of luck yourself


----------



## thanich

*Hi Jimjimmer*



jimjimmer said:


> Im not the only one then! Are you applying as Sys Analyst too?


Sorry i typed wrongly . I have again applied on 27th july.. 

We probably recieve invitation on 19th august round.. 

You are right you are not only one.. I am here to accompany you.. 

I have applied for Plant or production engineer...

Lets see if anybody else is joining our league.... and will hope for the best for 19th AUG round...


----------



## MellyPenty

Shixmo said:


> Can i use the form 1023 to correct this mistake or the form purpose doesnt apply here?


Hi Shixmo,
I am in a similar situation. Would appreciate if you can share your experience on how you handled this.

Thanks.


----------



## MellyPenty

Shixmo said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I got invited on 16th Nov and was about to submit the payment and filled out details for the 189 visa invitation when I noticed that in my EOI one of the employment end year period was 2010 instead of 2009. If corrected in the EOI it still doesn't affect claimed points or working experience gained. My ACS shows the correct year 2009 plus all other evidence I have.
> 
> Now if I change in my visa application to 2009 I am worried about being rejected due to falsifying information although its a genuine mistake. Do I submit another EOI or wait for the period to expire for the current EOI correct the year and wait for another invitation or will the CO be able to see that its a genuine mistake as the ACS and other prove of work experience show that it doesn't affect the points?
> 
> Is one allowed to submit another EOI and ignore the other frozen EOI?
> Any advise would be appreciated!
> 
> Distressed!




Hi Shixmo,
I am in a similar situation. Would appreciate if you can share your experience on how you handled this.

Thanks.


----------



## Mroks

MellyPenty said:


> Hi Shixmo,
> I am in a similar situation. Would appreciate if you can share your experience on how you handled this.
> 
> Thanks.


You have to wait for 6 months when the EOI comes out of suspension. Then carry out rectification of EOI and wait for 2nd and final invitation.

I don't have any info on submitting new additional EOI and getting invitation on it.


----------



## coolhunk

Mroks said:


> You have to wait for 6 months when the EOI comes out of suspension. Then carry out rectification of EOI and wait for 2nd and final invitation.
> 
> I don't have any info on submitting new additional EOI and getting invitation on it.


Yes Mroks is right : i too had similar situation where I by mistaken put extra year while filling EOI .
I was lucky that my EOI was not accessed that time so iwent and changed back .
It is advisable coz later your CO might compare with your ACS and then reject or might put a BAN as well.

Dear Mroks : 

I got my EOI approved today !!!
Now as per my understanding I have 60 days to lodge my visa application.

By reading ongoing threads , it looks like it is recommended to apply for medical and PCC first hand and once received both then lodge the visa application as it saves time during processing through your CO ( coz application will be decision ready)

1) Am i thinking right or wrong ?

2) when i tried to apply for medical - i went to "my health declaration"
at 4/9 i got stuck at two confusing questions -

A)- Does this applicant have an Australian visa grant number?

B)-Does this applicant have an Australian visa label in their current or previous passport?

I am currently on 457 ,in australia since last 1.5 years . I couldn't understand what should I fill in above two questions .

Kindly advice

Regards,
CH


----------



## coolhunk

roposh said:


> This is really strange. No matter how much the back-log is, I still think that with 65 points, you should have got the invitation. I don't know what DIAC is upto.
> Anyways, best of luck for the next round.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Dear Roposh ,


----------



## Mroks

coolhunk said:


> Yes Mroks is right : i too had similar situation where I by mistaken put extra year while filling EOI .
> I was lucky that my EOI was not accessed that time so iwent and changed back .
> It is advisable coz later your CO might compare with your ACS and then reject or might put a BAN as well.
> 
> Dear Mroks :
> 
> I got my EOI approved today !!!
> Now as per my understanding I have 60 days to lodge my visa application.
> 
> By reading ongoing threads , it looks like it is recommended to apply for medical and PCC first hand and once received both then lodge the visa application as it saves time during processing through your CO ( coz application will be decision ready)
> 
> 1) Am i thinking right or wrong ?
> 
> 2) when i tried to apply for medical - i went to "my health declaration"
> at 4/9 i got stuck at two confusing questions -
> 
> A)- Does this applicant have an Australian visa grant number?
> 
> B)-Does this applicant have an Australian visa label in their current or previous passport?
> 
> I am currently on 457 ,in australia since last 1.5 years . I couldn't understand what should I fill in above two questions .
> 
> Kindly advice
> 
> Regards,
> CH


I think with out lodging for visa you won't be able to proceed with medicals.
Start working on your PCC which will be deciding factor in getting grant in time or delay in grant. PCC can be carried out prior to visa application.


----------



## coolhunk

Mroks said:


> I think with out lodging for visa you won't be able to proceed with medicals.
> Start working on your PCC which will be deciding factor in getting grant in time or delay in grant. PCC can be carried out prior to visa application.


Sorry i should be more descriptive in my question -

1) i already got my Indian PCC , now only aus PCC is pending which as per fellow expats experience won't take more then 2 weeks ..so i don't think PCC is going to create any issue here.

Yes , we can apply for medical before applying for visa -
My Health Declarations

The only problem is - i don't know answers of those two options( questions) asked above :-(

Regards,
CH


----------



## Mroks

coolhunk said:


> Sorry i should be more descriptive in my question -
> 
> 1) i already got my Indian PCC , now only aus PCC is pending which as per fellow expats experience won't take more then 2 weeks ..so i don't think PCC is going to create any issue here.
> 
> Yes , we can apply for medical before applying for visa -
> My Health Declarations
> 
> The only problem is - i don't know answers of those two options( questions) asked above :-(
> 
> Regards,
> CH


Since your PCC can be done in 2 weeks, its better to file for visa. CO will get assigned to your application and the time duration depends upon 189 or 190 type. For 190 it takes around 5 weeks for CO to get assigned and for 189 it's a longer duration as it has less priority than 190. After visa filing you have sufficient time to look after MEdicals and PCC.

Regarding medicals, those who already done should be in a better position to help you out.

As per me don't delay in lodging visa application.


----------



## coolhunk

Mroks said:


> Since your PCC can be done in 2 weeks, its better to file for visa. CO will get assigned to your application and the time duration depends upon 189 or 190 type. For 190 it takes around 5 weeks for CO to get assigned and for 189 it's a longer duration as it has less priority than 190. After visa filing you have sufficient time to look after MEdicals and PCC.
> 
> Regarding medicals, those who already done should be in a better position to help you out.
> 
> As per me don't delay in lodging visa application.


So if I lodge my application now , and by the time CO gets assigned (probably 5-8 weeks , approx) can i do medical and PCC and update the application ? is it possible ?

Regards,
CH


----------



## roposh

*My Interpretation and Analysis On Recent Changes in SS for ICT Occupation*

Dear All,
Below is my interpretation of the whole situation that has arisen after the email from ACT.
If we closely look at the invitation rounds of July 2013 then we notice that around 1000 invitations were granted to 2613 code alone. Now this is *HUGE*. This was never a good sign for DIAC as they need to maintain a balance between all the occupation that are in demands. Therefore, based on the trend of the first 2 rounds, DIAC have come-up with an idea of curtailing the IT occupations, as going at this rate all ICT occupations will be capped within 3/4 months. So in order to counter that, they have decided to pick the best of the best candidates from now on which means now DIAC is focusing on the applicants who have the higher points. Now the question is that how are they going to do that.
Up-till now, anybody who gets state sponsorship is also immediately invited to apply. In order to counter this, DIAC has instructed sponsoring states that now even if an applicant has been approved for state sponsorship, he/she must not get AUTOMATIC invitation in the Skillselect, rather, he will have to fill in EOI, like any other 189 applicant and then will have to wait for his EOI to be picked in the skillselect.
Now by doing this, DIAC shall achieve the following objectives;
1) 190 applicants will no longer have an edge over 189 applicants in terms of getting an invitation from Skillselect.
2)Now when both 189 and 190 applicants will be in the queue in skill-select, now what DIAC will do is that they will select the applicants with the HIGHEST points. 
3) Also since the number of IT applicants have increased significantly over the last few months they will also curtail the number of applicants that they are picking for each ICT occupation. For example: an average of 500 applicants for code 2613 were picked in the first 2 rounds of July 2013, however, now I believe there will be only 150-300 application which will be picked in each round from now on. 
Based on my understanding and interpretation of the email from ACT below are the summarized analysis;

1)	Things have gone *DRASTICALLY WRONG* for applicants with 55 points who were looking to get 5 points from SS to get 60 bcoz even if they get 60 points after state sponsorship they are not going to be selected by DIAC in the Skillselect (At-least in the next couple of months, however, things may get better when there are very very less candidates with having 65 or more points)
2) Candidates with 65 or more points *will not have any trouble* and they are likely to be invited to apply, however, things may go wrong for them as well if DIAC pull the strings further and decided to go for 70 or above points.
Once again, this is just my understanding and interpretation which might just be wrong.

Regards,
Roposh


----------



## Chetu

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> Below is my interpretation of the whole situation that has arisen after the email from ACT.
> If we closely look at the invitation rounds of July 2013 then we notice that around 1000 invitations were granted to 2613 code alone. Now this is *HUGE*. This was never a good sign for DIAC as they need to maintain a balance between all the occupation that are in demands. Therefore, based on the trend of the first 2 rounds, DIAC have come-up with an idea of curtailing the IT occupations, as going at this rate all ICT occupations will be capped within 3/4 months. So in order to counter that, they have decided to pick the best of the best candidates from now on which means now DIAC is focusing on the applicants who have the higher points. Now the question is that how are they going to do that.
> Up-till now, anybody who gets state sponsorship is also immediately invited to apply. In order to counter this, DIAC has instructed sponsoring states that now even if an applicant has been approved for state sponsorship, he/she must not get AUTOMATIC invitation in the Skillselect, rather, he will have to fill in EOI, like any other 189 applicant and then will have to wait for his EOI to be picked in the skillselect.
> Now by doing this, DIAC shall achieve the following objectives;
> 1) 190 applicants will no longer have an edge over 189 applicants in terms of getting an invitation from Skillselect.
> 2)Now when both 189 and 190 applicants will be in the queue in skill-select, now what DIAC will do is that they will select the applicants with the HIGHEST points.
> 3) Also since the number of IT applicants have increased significantly over the last few months they will also curtail the number of applicants that they are picking for each ICT occupation. For example: an average of 500 applicants for code 2613 were picked in the first 2 rounds of July 2013, however, now I believe there will be only 150-300 application which will be picked in each round from now on.
> Based on my understanding and interpretation of the email from ACT below are the summarized analysis;
> 
> 1)	Things have gone *DRASTICALLY WRONG* for applicants with 55 points who were looking to get 5 points from SS to get 60 bcoz even if they get 60 points after state sponsorship they are not going to be selected by DIAC in the Skillselect (At-least in the next couple of months, however, things may get better when there are very very less candidates with having 65 or more points)
> 2) Candidates with 65 or more points *will not have any trouble* and they are likely to be invited to apply, however, things may go wrong for them as well if DIAC pull the strings further and decided to go for 70 or above points.
> Once again, this is just my understanding and interpretation which might just be wrong.
> 
> Regards,
> Roposh


Hi Roposh , 

Could you paste the actual mail here , since you mention it in your post and I couldn't differentiate b/w your analysis and the actual mail.

Thanks,
Chethan


----------



## roposh

Chetu said:


> Hi Roposh ,
> 
> Could you paste the actual mail here , since you mention it in your post and I couldn't differentiate b/w your analysis and the actual mail.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chethan


Hi Chetu, 
Check this http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsol-closed-ict-occupations-5th-aug.html

regards,
roposh


----------



## coolhunk

josh.machine said:


> Can someone pls help answer my questions when filing EOI
> 
> 1. EOI is not considering or awarding me separate 5 points for Australia work ex, i have total 9 years work ex with 2 years in Oz so i should be getting total 20 points as such but being awarded only 15. What to do?
> 2. Education requires precise dates to be provided which is not mentioned in any educational documents, can u pls suggest what to do here?
> 3. Should i include my new job post ACS assessment in EOI?
> 4.Should i select both 189, 190 visa types considering any future change in policies post 1st July?
> 
> Thanks


You need to divide your experience in offshore and onshore .

For ex - if you have 3 years for experience in a company which involves onshore as well as offshore( i am assuming 1 year in offshore and two eyars in onshore)

so you have to create multiple rows in EOI which says -
1) offshore start date - end date location - India (for ex) 
2) onshore start date end date( location - Aus)

Hope it helps ..

Regards,
CH


----------



## ccham

Chetu said:


> Hi Roposh ,
> 
> Could you paste the actual mail here , since you mention it in your post and I couldn't differentiate b/w your analysis and the actual mail.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chethan


now it is official really sad see this
State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## Bluesky001

*When to get bridging visa?*

Hi all!
My EOI submited on 24/7/13, 60 points, subclass 189, accountant 221111. As my visa expires on 30/8/13, I am really worried about the 19/8/13 round as if I can not get invited, I will have to consider other visa in the meantime. My question is a bridging visa is granted when? When u are invited or when are allocated with a CO or when??? Also, can you guess my chance on 19/8/13 round? Should I apply Graduate visa 485 to make sure about my visa validity and wait for the invitation or should I wait till the 19/8/13?
Thanks a million!!!


----------



## Sophhia

Dear friends, I really need your help!!!
I said I submitted my EOI on July 22th, received invitation to apply for SS of WA on August 2nd. I completed the test but did not submitted the application yet.
I'm applying together with my partner (second applicant, not claiming points for him) who is not in the country for the moment.
He should have returned this month but we found out yesterday that he must stay there for work until the end on November. He does not have the IELTS yet, he planned to take it when he will come home.
My question is what should I do know? 
Refuse the state sponsorship offer? Will I receive another one? 
Should I delete my EOI and remade it on December when we will have his IELTS ready? Should I pay and confirm the SS and then suspend my EOI until December? Please advice me what should I do next what are my options!
I am very desperate. Thanks


----------



## nandini.nataraj

shankarb01 said:


> The gentleman who got his invite with the details of 60 points + 17th June is from an accounting background. The cut-off and date vary for different occupation codes. IT codes are still dominated by 65 pointers!.WE saw this trend even in the July 1st round.


Hi Shankar,

As per your comment, Isnt there any applicant with 60 points ever picked since July 2013? In that case, when is the last applicant with 60 points picked for 2613 occupation.

Please help


----------



## nandini.nataraj

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> Below is my interpretation of the whole situation that has arisen after the email from ACT.
> If we closely look at the invitation rounds of July 2013 then we notice that around 1000 invitations were granted to 2613 code alone. Now this is *HUGE*. This was never a good sign for DIAC as they need to maintain a balance between all the occupation that are in demands. Therefore, based on the trend of the first 2 rounds, DIAC have come-up with an idea of curtailing the IT occupations, as going at this rate all ICT occupations will be capped within 3/4 months. So in order to counter that, they have decided to pick the best of the best candidates from now on which means now DIAC is focusing on the applicants who have the higher points. Now the question is that how are they going to do that.
> Up-till now, anybody who gets state sponsorship is also immediately invited to apply. In order to counter this, DIAC has instructed sponsoring states that now even if an applicant has been approved for state sponsorship, he/she must not get AUTOMATIC invitation in the Skillselect, rather, he will have to fill in EOI, like any other 189 applicant and then will have to wait for his EOI to be picked in the skillselect.
> Now by doing this, DIAC shall achieve the following objectives;
> 1) 190 applicants will no longer have an edge over 189 applicants in terms of getting an invitation from Skillselect.
> 2)Now when both 189 and 190 applicants will be in the queue in skill-select, now what DIAC will do is that they will select the applicants with the HIGHEST points.
> 3) Also since the number of IT applicants have increased significantly over the last few months they will also curtail the number of applicants that they are picking for each ICT occupation. For example: an average of 500 applicants for code 2613 were picked in the first 2 rounds of July 2013, however, now I believe there will be only 150-300 application which will be picked in each round from now on.
> Based on my understanding and interpretation of the email from ACT below are the summarized analysis;
> 
> 1)	Things have gone *DRASTICALLY WRONG* for applicants with 55 points who were looking to get 5 points from SS to get 60 bcoz even if they get 60 points after state sponsorship they are not going to be selected by DIAC in the Skillselect (At-least in the next couple of months, however, things may get better when there are very very less candidates with having 65 or more points)
> 2) Candidates with 65 or more points *will not have any trouble* and they are likely to be invited to apply, however, things may go wrong for them as well if DIAC pull the strings further and decided to go for 70 or above points.
> Once again, this is just my understanding and interpretation which might just be wrong.
> 
> Regards,
> Roposh


Dear Roposh,

I have both 189 and 190 EOI in the pool. Would that affect my 189 EOI in anyway? Should I withdraw 190 VISA? Will the systme discard the applications with same Passport numbers?


----------



## roposh

nandini.nataraj said:


> Dear Roposh,
> 
> I have both 189 and 190 EOI in the pool. Would that affect my 189 EOI in anyway? Should I withdraw 190 VISA? Will the systme discard the applications with same Passport numbers?


I dont think so. Even I also have both 189 and 190 EOIs in the system. I dont think that we need to do anything about it. Its just that now people with 60 points are less likely to get invited in the short-term.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## nandini.nataraj

roposh said:


> I dont think so. Even I also have both 189 and 190 EOIs in the system. I dont think that we need to do anything about it. Its just that now people with 60 points are less likely to get invited in the short-term.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Chances of getting invited on Aug 19th is remote... Is it?!?!?


----------



## roposh

nandini.nataraj said:


> Chances of getting invited on Aug 19th is remote... Is it?!?!?


Hi Nandini,

Yes! Very remote, I guess.

As far as I know, the last 261312 applicant with 60 points who was invited, submitted his EOI on May 27th 2013. Since then, there hasn't been any invitation to 261312 applicants with 60 points. 

Although the same occupation code applicants with 65 points have been invited and the latest one that I know, submitted his EOI on July 31, 2013.

What occupation code do you belong to?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Vincentluf

roposh said:


> Hi Nandini,
> 
> Yes! Very remote, I guess.
> 
> As far as I know, the last 261312 applicant with 60 points who was invited, submitted his EOI on May 27th 2013. Since then, there hasn't been any invitation to 261312 applicants with 60 points.
> 
> Although the same occupation code applicants with 65 points have been invited and the latest one that I know, submitted his EOI on July 31, 2013.
> 
> What occupation code do you belong to?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


I believe for the 19th August they will invite 60pts because remember:

1st July round -> 65pts were invited
15th July round -> 60pts were invited
5th August round -> 65pts were invited (excluding some IT Occupation)
19th Ausgust round -> we could expect 60pts cross fingers


----------



## nandini.nataraj

roposh said:


> Hi Nandini,
> 
> Yes! Very remote, I guess.
> 
> As far as I know, the last 261312 applicant with 60 points who was invited, submitted his EOI on May 27th 2013. Since then, there hasn't been any invitation to 261312 applicants with 60 points.
> 
> Although the same occupation code applicants with 65 points have been invited and the latest one that I know, submitted his EOI on July 31, 2013.
> 
> What occupation code do you belong to?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Hi Roposh,

EOI Submitted on : June 27th
Points: 60
Code: 261313

Regards,
Nandini


----------



## anujmalhotra262

I think we should wait and see what happens.. Its obvious that high scorers will get the invite first and I believe with current stats available, ie for IT professionals around 880 are filled out of 4000+, there is nothing to worry though the pace is fast which shows that quota will be filled v soon... 

experts pls comment..


----------



## anujmalhotra262

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...5147/NSW-State-Occupation-List-06.08.2013.pdf

Victoria:
Information and Communications Technology

ANZSCO code	Occupation	Quota	Minimum IELTS requirement	Work experience	Specialisations and other requirements
135112	ICT Project Manager	Green	7.0 in each band.	Must have a minimum of three years experience.	
261111	ICT Business Analyst	Green	7.0 in each band.	Must have a minimum of five years experience. Applications in the following specialisations are not currently accepted:
Web Designer
Help Desk Operator
Help Desk Manager.
261112 Systems Analyst Green	7.0 in each band.	Must have a minimum of three years experience.
261311 Analyst Programmer Green	7.0 in each band.	Must have a minimum of three years experience.
261312 Developer Programmer Green	7.0 in each band.	Must have a minimum of three years experience.
261313 Software Engineer Green	7.0 in each band.	Must have a minimum of three years experience.
261314 Software Tester Green	7.0 in each band.	Must have a minimum of three years experience.
261399 Software and App Programmers NEC Green	7.0 in each band.	Must have a minimum of three years experience.
262111 Database Administrator Green	7.0 in each band.	Must have a minimum of three years experience.
262112	ICT Security Specialist Green	7.0 in each band.	Must have a minimum of three years experience.
263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer Green	7.0 in each band.	Must have a minimum of three years experience


----------



## MM1108

Following are the details:
ACS applied: 03-May-2013
ACS Assessed: 06 -May 2013
Employment Experience considered: 7 Years and 10 month.
IELTS: Reading: 7.5, Writing: 6.5, Speaking: 7.0, Listening: 8.0
Code: 261112 (System Analyst)


I have following queries:
(1)
On July 4th 2013, I have completed my 8 years of experience. But at time of ACS assesment, my experience was 7 Years and 10 months. 
Now to avail score of 8 years experience in EOI, what document I have to submit. I am working in same organisation with same profile.

Considering 8 years of experience and with current IELTS scroes, my points are coming 60.

Should I proceed with submission of EOI now?
Or should I take IELTS again and apply then?

Please suggest.


----------



## Mroks

coolhunk said:


> So if I lodge my application now , and by the time CO gets assigned (probably 5-8 weeks , approx) can i do medical and PCC and update the application ? is it possible ?
> 
> Regards,
> CH


Yes possible. When CO sees that PCC or Meds are missing, he will send you mail asking for the same. So no issues, go ahead with visa lodging. This is common case where PCC gets delayed. Medicals is not in our hand and we are no way accountable for its delay.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

MM1108 said:


> Following are the details:
> ACS applied: 03-May-2013
> ACS Assessed: 06 -May 2013
> Employment Experience considered: 7 Years and 10 month.
> IELTS: Reading: 7.5, Writing: 6.5, Speaking: 7.0, Listening: 8.0
> Code: 261112 (System Analyst)
> 
> 
> I have following queries:
> (1)
> On July 4th 2013, I have completed my 8 years of experience. But at time of ACS assesment, my experience was 7 Years and 10 months.
> Now to avail score of 8 years experience in EOI, what document I have to submit. I am working in same organisation with same profile.
> 
> Considering 8 years of experience and with current IELTS scroes, my points are coming 60.
> 
> Should I proceed with submission of EOI now?
> Or should I take IELTS again and apply then?
> 
> Please suggest.


Hi,

Can you PM me your ph number? I am also based in CHD.


----------



## cooluno

MM1108 said:


> Following are the details:
> ACS applied: 03-May-2013
> ACS Assessed: 06 -May 2013
> Employment Experience considered: 7 Years and 10 month.
> IELTS: Reading: 7.5, Writing: 6.5, Speaking: 7.0, Listening: 8.0
> Code: 261112 (System Analyst)
> 
> 
> I have following queries:
> (1)
> On July 4th 2013, I have completed my 8 years of experience. But at time of ACS assesment, my experience was 7 Years and 10 months.
> Now to avail score of 8 years experience in EOI, what document I have to submit. I am working in same organisation with same profile.
> 
> Considering 8 years of experience and with current IELTS scroes, my points are coming 60.
> 
> Should I proceed with submission of EOI now?
> Or should I take IELTS again and apply then?
> 
> Please suggest.



Just curious, did ACS assess your whole experience, or just after deducting a few years?? And are you putting your complete experience in the EOI, or the reduced one??


----------



## coolhunk

Mroks said:


> Yes possible. When CO sees that PCC or Meds are missing, he will send you mail asking for the same. So no issues, go ahead with visa lodging. This is common case where PCC gets delayed. Medicals is not in our hand and we are no way accountable for its delay.


Thanks Mroks -



I am filling visa application right now .
I got stucked on point -8/17.

YOUR usual country of residence ?
(From the option list, select your usual country of residence.
In a later step, you will be asked to provide your full residential address in this country.)


Residential address ?
Contact telephone numbers ? (in the course of processing this application, the department may need to contact you. Where possible, provide either an Australian or international telephone, mobile/cell or fax number.)

I am basically from India , living in Australia on 457 since last 2 years .

What should be my usual country of residence - India or Australia.
IF my usual country of residence in India ..then what contact number i should give - as they are going to contact me on same number whenever they want during processing of visa ..

Kindly advice.
CH..


----------



## Mroks

coolhunk said:


> Thanks Mroks -
> 
> 
> 
> I am filling visa application right now .
> I got stucked on point -8/17.
> 
> YOUR usual country of residence ?
> (From the option list, select your usual country of residence.
> In a later step, you will be asked to provide your full residential address in this country.)
> 
> 
> Residential address ?
> Contact telephone numbers ? (in the course of processing this application, the department may need to contact you. Where possible, provide either an Australian or international telephone, mobile/cell or fax number.)
> 
> I am basically from India , living in Australia on 457 since last 2 years .
> 
> What should be my usual country of residence - India or Australia.
> IF my usual country of residence in India ..then what contact number i should give - as they are going to contact me on same number whenever they want during processing of visa ..
> 
> Kindly advice.
> CH..


I think it should be your current Oz address. But cross check with other members. There are some members on 457 in this forum.


----------



## rockyrambo

roposh said:


> Hi Nandini,
> 
> Yes! Very remote, I guess.
> 
> As far as I know, the last 261312 applicant with 60 points who was invited, submitted his EOI on May 27th 2013. Since then, there hasn't been any invitation to 261312 applicants with 60 points.
> 
> Although the same occupation code applicants with 65 points have been invited and the latest one that I know, submitted his EOI on July 31, 2013.
> 
> What occupation code do you belong to?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Hi Roposh,

Since chances of getting a faster invite at 60 are bleak, so is it mandatory for a person to apply w/ claiming the points only for the number of years assessed as 'skilled' by ACS? Or, are you perhaps aware through this thread or otherwise, whether someone has been audacious enough to claim for the total number of years overruling ACS assessment, so to say? 
I don't think DIAC has come out with a categorical answer on this yet.

Thanks,
Rocky


----------



## kd_bm

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Kd_bm,
> 
> Firstly, the last round which was held on 15 July, 2013 invited the candidates who lodged their EOI's until 03 June, 2013 with 60 points. Also, the ceilings as of now is 881/1380 for ICT system and business analyst. So, i guess that you could have better chances to be invited in 05/19 August, 2013 itself if you hold 65 points. But, don't worry that you will be invited on 19 August, 2013 (less chances) or 1st September, 2013 (For sure) providing that your occupational ceiling has not reached.
> 
> At present, the rate at which your position gets filled is high because of the reason that in last year, there were many people who lodged the EOI'S have got their invitations in July rounds. However, i am sure that this pace will be reduced drastically in next rounds allowing aspirants having 60 points to be invited.
> 
> Until then, it's a wait and watch game.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Sathiya



Thank you Sathiya,

I also read some where that NSW has stopped state sponsor visa (190) for system analyst and business analyst on 5th aug 2013. Will it effects 489 family sponsor visa ?? I am very stressed after that news.

thanks


----------



## samkalu

Guys
Small clarification, my 5yrs complete in nov. I have already submitted my eoi based on my positive acs in jan 2013. By nov if diac decides to remove 2yrs, if i provide proof of work via pay slips up to nov can i still stand with my 5points exp for 3yrs.

Any senior thoughts?


----------



## ccham

kd_bm said:


> Thank you Sathiya,
> 
> I also read some where that NSW has stopped state sponsor visa (190) for system analyst and business analyst on 5th aug 2013. Will it effects 489 family sponsor visa ?? I am very stressed after that news.
> 
> thanks


no it wont effect to 489 family sponsor visa because state has no any connection with 489 family sponsor visa


----------



## sathiyaseelan

kd_bm said:


> Thank you Sathiya,
> 
> I also read some where that NSW has stopped state sponsor visa (190) for system analyst and business analyst on 5th aug 2013. Will it effects 489 family sponsor visa ?? I am very stressed after that news.
> 
> thanks


Hi Kd_bm,

Actually, state sponsored visa and family sponsored visa are two different things that have no connections at all. A state can't influence the family member of a resident who sponsors his/her relative. You are right that some states are instructed to stop/reduce the number of visas awarded to candidates especially from IT, telecom, chemical etc. But, you are independent of state.

As a consequence, you don't need to concern about new rules implemented by them in rewarding sponsorship.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## roposh

rockyrambo said:


> Hi Roposh,
> 
> Since chances of getting a faster invite at 60 are bleak, so is it mandatory for a person to apply w/ claiming the points only for the number of years assessed as 'skilled' by ACS? Or, are you perhaps aware through this thread or otherwise, whether someone has been audacious enough to claim for the total number of years overruling ACS assessment, so to say?
> I don't think DIAC has come out with a categorical answer on this yet.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rocky


Hi Rocky!

I would not suggest you to claim experience that is not assessed as 'Skilled' from ACS. If you do that, it will be a huge risks and there is every chance that CO will reject your application. 

So the best option in my opinion is to submit your EOI and then hope for the best. 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Mroks

samkalu said:


> Guys
> Small clarification, my 5yrs complete in nov. I have already submitted my eoi based on my positive acs in jan 2013. By nov if diac decides to remove 2yrs, if i provide proof of work via pay slips up to nov can i still stand with my 5points exp for 3yrs.
> 
> Any senior thoughts?


Post ACS experience can be claimed by providing supporting documents. Assuming task and responsibilities are same and matching the nominated occupation.


----------



## PKMCL

Hey all, I sent my EOI in June -13, and since the quota was filed I asume it will be in queue from July-13, when the cap is refreshed; my points are only 60 under subclass 189. As on Aug 31st 2013, I am eligible an additional 5 points under experience (I ll complete 5 years). I have the follolowing queries and would request anyone to provide some input

- should I manually update my EOI, or does it calculate the points by itself?
- How long does it usually take to get a reply; I was under the assumption that after 2 weeks to a month, a immigration officer would communicate to us, for further proceedings. Nothin has happened till now and the status of my EOI remains as "submitted".
- Which all states can I apply for "State sponsorship" for code 2613 - Software Engineers and will it help if I apply to a specific state (I have not till now).
- Also if anyone can share tips on enhanhcing applications while waiting for a call, do let me know

Thanks
PKMCL


----------



## roposh

Mroks said:


> Post ACS experience can be claimed by providing supporting documents. Assuming task and responsibilities are same and matching the nominated occupation.


Hi Mroks!

A quick query for you.

I got promoted on July 1, 2013. The responsiblities are the same but my designation has chnaged. Now, in my EOI, should I divide my current employment into two experiences like one with my old designation and other with the current designation? or is it ok to keep a single entry for my current experience and write my job titile as the recently promoted one?

thanks,
Roposh


----------



## rockyrambo

roposh said:


> Hi Rocky!
> 
> I would not suggest you to claim experience that is not assessed as 'Skilled' from ACS. If you do that, it will be a huge risks and there is every chance that CO will reject your application.
> 
> So the best option in my opinion is to submit your EOI and then hope for the best.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Well, is there a flexibility around what the CO's think is right or not? It doesn't make any sense to show 'mercy' to the first 'victim' of ACS and then penalize the following ones. That's preposterous. I know it will be a huge risk to do that and hence everyone is claiming for less experience. May be not being crystal clear is one of the options that DIAC is exercising to discourage ICT people from applying. Anyway, it is their country and we're just applicants, yet!


----------



## JP Mosa

PKMCL said:


> Hey all, I sent my EOI in June -13, and since the quota was filed I asume it will be in queue from July-13, when the cap is refreshed; my points are only 60 under subclass 189. As on Aug 31st 2013, I am eligible an additional 5 points under experience (I ll complete 5 years). I have the follolowing queries and would request anyone to provide some input
> 
> - should I manually update my EOI, or does it calculate the points by itself?
> - How long does it usually take to get a reply; I was under the assumption that after 2 weeks to a month, a immigration officer would communicate to us, for further proceedings. Nothin has happened till now and the status of my EOI remains as "submitted".
> - Which all states can I apply for "State sponsorship" for code 2613 - Software Engineers and will it help if I apply to a specific state (I have not till now).
> - Also if anyone can share tips on enhanhcing applications while waiting for a call, do let me know
> 
> Thanks
> PKMCL


You can edit your EOI anytime you want....but your ranking will get affected.

No one can say....only DIAC can answer your query

No Immigration officer will contact you until you get an invitation and lodgement of online visa application.................

For state sponsorship......you need to check individual states sites


----------



## Mroks

roposh said:


> Hi Mroks!
> 
> A quick query for you.
> 
> I got promoted on July 1, 2013. The responsiblities are the same but my designation has chnaged. Now, in my EOI, should I divide my current employment into two experiences like one with my old designation and other with the current designation? or is it ok to keep a single entry for my current experience and write my job titile as the recently promoted one?
> 
> thanks,
> Roposh


Designation is irrelevant, what matters is the tasks and responsibilities. No need to split into 2 entries. Update your current designation in EOI.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

PKMCL said:


> Hey all, I sent my EOI in June -13, and since the quota was filed I asume it will be in queue from July-13, when the cap is refreshed; my points are only 60 under subclass 189. As on Aug 31st 2013, I am eligible an additional 5 points under experience (I ll complete 5 years). I have the follolowing queries and would request anyone to provide some input
> 
> - should I manually update my EOI, or does it calculate the points by itself?
> - How long does it usually take to get a reply; I was under the assumption that after 2 weeks to a month, a immigration officer would communicate to us, for further proceedings. Nothin has happened till now and the status of my EOI remains as "submitted".
> - Which all states can I apply for "State sponsorship" for code 2613 - Software Engineers and will it help if I apply to a specific state (I have not till now).
> - Also if anyone can share tips on enhanhcing applications while waiting for a call, do let me know
> 
> Thanks
> PKMCL


Hi Pkmcl,

Addressing too many questions is like pulling teeth. Isn't it?.. ha ha ha ha..
Anyway my answers to you are given below:

1. You should manually modify your work experience. Your work experience will be automatically added. 

2. You will never get any notification emails or calls or clarifications from case officer/DIAC. In fact, you can play with your EOI until you are invited. It means, you can change any details anytime. Case officer/DIAC will come into picture only after you receive an invite.

3. Firstly, you need to check the list of states sponsoring people from your occupation. Then, you can choose all states in your EOI as it is needless to say that the more states you select, the better your chances to get invited. 

4. I don't know what you asked here. I presume that ask about the things we can do till getting an invitation. Well, you can subscribe to forums in regards to next round of selection or perhaps your occupation holders, etc. to get an idea when your EOI get picked up. Also, ensure whenever, credentials such as your designation, address, etc changes, do update them in EOI without fail. Above all, be patient. I know it's really difficult to wait but we don't have any other options to choose from.

All the best,

Sathiya


----------



## MM1108

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you PM me your ph number? I am also based in CHD.


Anuj, I am not able to get your PM. Please let me know how can I get your personal mail.
thanks


----------



## samkalu

Mroks said:


> Post ACS experience can be claimed by providing supporting documents. Assuming task and responsibilities are same and matching the nominated occupation.


Thats cool. Say iam in the same.job which acs assessed , would just providing a salary slip be enough? Has anyone experienced something like this before?


----------



## rajat189

*Last EOI Granted - Any idea*

Hello Guys,

Does anyone know... what was the last EOI reference number granted with Invitation for NSW Sponsorship. I found last application was processed on 30th July with Reference Number around 3400..

Thanks in advance...

Regards
Raj


----------



## Mroks

samkalu said:


> Thats cool. Say iam in the same.job which acs assessed , would just providing a salary slip be enough? Has anyone experienced something like this before?


Salary slip, company letter should suffice.


----------



## samkalu

Mroks said:


> Salary slip, company letter should suffice.


Thanks mroks. Asking another letter would be tough. Anyhow now i knw what i shouldgo for.


----------



## PKMCL

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Pkmcl,
> 
> Addressing too many questions is like pulling teeth. Isn't it?.. ha ha ha ha..
> Anyway my answers to you are given below:
> 
> 1. You should manually modify your work experience. Your work experience will be automatically added.
> 
> 2. You will never get any notification emails or calls or clarifications from case officer/DIAC. In fact, you can play with your EOI until you are invited. It means, you can change any details anytime. Case officer/DIAC will come into picture only after you receive an invite.
> 
> 3. Firstly, you need to check the list of states sponsoring people from your occupation. Then, you can choose all states in your EOI as it is needless to say that the more states you select, the better your chances to get invited.
> 
> 4. I don't know what you asked here. I presume that ask about the things we can do till getting an invitation. Well, you can subscribe to forums in regards to next round of selection or perhaps your occupation holders, etc. to get an idea when your EOI get picked up. Also, ensure whenever, credentials such as your designation, address, etc changes, do update them in EOI without fail. Above all, be patient. I know it's really difficult to wait but we don't have any other options to choose from.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Sathiya


Hi Sathiya, Thanks a lot..guess I will keep waiting...one final question - On an average an applicant under 2613 (S/w engg) with 60 points could have to wait for about 4-5 months, and there could be instances where they would not be invited also (if the other applicants have higher points), right?

Thanks
Pkmcl


----------



## MM1108

I got my ACS assessment result as

"
The following employment after July 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriate skilled level and relevant to 261112 (System Analyst) of the ANZSCO code.

Date: 07/05 - 12/09 (4 years and 5 months)
Employer: XYZ
Conuntry: INDIA

Date: 12/09 - 05/12 (3 years and 5 months)
Employer: XYZ
Conuntry: INDIA

"

I am confused about "After July 2009" <Stated in first line>.

can anybody tell what exactly is my years of experience ACS assessed?

Thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan

PKMCL said:


> Hi Sathiya, Thanks a lot..guess I will keep waiting...one final question - On an average an applicant under 2613 (S/w engg) with 60 points could have to wait for about 4-5 months, and there could be instances where they would not be invited also (if the other applicants have higher points), right?
> 
> Thanks
> Pkmcl



Hi pkmcl,

Unfortunately, What you said is 100% correct. But, don't worry because your occupation has many vacancies, i guess and it may not be possible for DIAC to fill these positions only by candidates having 70 and more scores.

If you see the last year's trend, you can clearly identify that the occupancy of 60 point holders invitation rounds in later months such as January, February, march, April, may, June 2013 is high. So, i suppose that your invite may be delayed but can not be refused. Moreover, your EOI may be picked up in next year also. But, i wish you for the best case that your EOI will be selected within next few rounds itself.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## Vincentluf

MM1108 said:


> I got my ACS assessment result as
> 
> "
> The following employment after July 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriate skilled level and relevant to 261112 (System Analyst) of the ANZSCO code.
> 
> Date: 07/05 - 12/09 (4 years and 5 months)
> Employer: XYZ
> Conuntry: INDIA
> 
> Date: 12/09 - 05/12 (3 years and 5 months)
> Employer: XYZ
> Conuntry: INDIA
> 
> "
> 
> I am confused about "After July 2009" <Stated in first line>.
> 
> can anybody tell what exactly is my years of experience ACS assessed?
> 
> Thanks



Hello, you will be able to claim working experience points with DIAC as from August 2009 onwards and not before.


----------



## MM1108

Vincentluf said:


> Hello, you will be able to claim working experience points with DIAC as from August 2009 onwards and not before.


HI Vincentluf,

Is it mentioned somewhere that one can claim work experience as mentioned in ACS letter?

Also I was working in same company from July 2005 to August 2009 with same profile. How come ACS decide 'July 2009'?

Also in EOI, calculated points are coming 60 for me.

Please suggest... I am in totally confused stage.

Thanks


----------



## Vincentluf

MM1108 said:


> HI Vincentluf,
> 
> Is it mentioned somewhere that one can claim work experience as mentioned in ACS letter?
> 
> Also I was working in same company from July 2005 to August 2009 with same profile. How come ACS decide 'July 2009'?
> 
> Also in EOI, calculated points are coming 60 for me.
> 
> Please suggest... I am in totally confused stage.
> 
> Thanks



Hello,

I understand your frustration, I have same scenario as you. 

It is clearly stated that to be able to claim points you need to prove you have worked in skilled employment for three years. The skilled employed starts as from the date stated in your ACS letter.

This is a new rule which I believe was implemented in April 2013 unfortunately


----------



## MM1108

Vincentluf said:


> Hello,
> 
> I understand your frustration, I have same scenario as you.
> 
> It is clearly stated that to be able to claim points you need to prove you have worked in skilled employment for three years. The skilled employed starts as from the date stated in your ACS letter.
> 
> This is a new rule which I believe was implemented in April 2013 unfortunately


Hi Vincentluf,

As you mentioned that your state is same as mine one, have you lodge EOI then?

If I consider my experience with the month/date mentioned in ACS result letter then my experience will come 3.10 years instead of 7.10 months. 



If I mentioned my exact experience then my points comes 60.
else if I mention ACS letter experience then my points comes 50.

What to do now? Should I withdraw my EOI application?

Thanks


----------



## Vincentluf

MM1108 said:


> Hi Vincentluf,
> 
> As you mentioned that your state is same as mine one, have you lodge EOI then?
> 
> If I consider my experience with the month/date mentioned in ACS result letter then my experience will come 3.10 years instead of 7.10 months.
> 
> Should I go for submission of EOI with current scenario as in EOI form total experience needs to be mentioned.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Yes i lodge EOI with 60points only, the start date must be just after your skilled dated mentioned by ACS in your letter. I see that we are both in 2611, if you dont mind we can exchange contacts then follow the progress of our applications.

As per 15th July report only 500places left for 2611


----------



## PKMCL

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi pkmcl,
> 
> Unfortunately, What you said is 100% correct. But, don't worry because your occupation has many vacancies, i guess and it may not be possible for DIAC to fill these positions only by candidates having 70 and more scores.
> 
> If you see the last year's trend, you can clearly identify that the occupancy of 60 point holders invitation rounds in later months such as January, February, march, April, may, June 2013 is high. So, i suppose that your invite may be delayed but can not be refused. Moreover, your EOI may be picked up in next year also. But, i wish you for the best case that your EOI will be selected within next few rounds itself.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


Thanks a lot Sathiya. Hope it works out fast.


----------



## vpr

Hi,

My agent lodged the EOI for me on 5th Aug 2013. I have 55 points without SS and overall IELTS score 7 (6.6,6.5,6.5,7.5). I'm planning for 190 by adding 5 points from SS. Being a mechanical engr (level 1)what is the chance for me to get through EOI and to get SS in Western Australia.
Any one got invitation for SS after July 1st? Whats the average processing time?
Please reply.


----------



## Jullz

vpr said:


> Hi,
> 
> My agent lodged the EOI for me on 5th Aug 2013. I have 55 points without SS and overall IELTS score 7 (6.6,6.5,6.5,7.5). I'm planning for 190 by adding 5 points from SS. Being a mechanical engr (level 1)what is the chance for me to get through EOI and to get SS in Western Australia.
> Any one got invitation for SS after July 1st? Whats the average processing time?
> Please reply.


Hi Vpr,
I submitted my EOI with 60 points on 29.07 and received invitation to apply for SS from WA on 02.08.
All the best!


----------



## roposh

Dear All,

I’ll appreciate if anyone could help me with this query of mine.

*Employment Timeline *

1)	09-Aug-2006 to 10-Oct-2009 (ABC Company)

2)	14-Oct-2009 – to date (XYZ Company)

As per ACS result my employment *after August 2008* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level. 

Now my question is that, since ACS has considered me skilled AFTER Aug 2008 so should I claim my skilled experience from *Sep 1, 2008* only or am I right in claiming my skilled experience in my EOI from *Aug 10 2008*? 

Please note that since my employment timeline started from 9-Aug-2006 so my two years (which is now a pre-requisite for skilled experience) completes on 9-Aug-2008 and that is why I am inclined towards claiming my skilled experience from Aug 10 2008 instead of Sep 1 2008.

Although it’s just a matter of 21 days difference between the two but this point is so very important in context of the next invitation round because If I claim experience from Aug 10, 2008, there are very bright chances that I’ll get invitation in the next round. And by the look of recent changes being imposed by DIAC especially for ICT occupation code, I really don’t want to wait for another round to get invited.

Looking forward to your responses.

Regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh

Dear All,

I’ll appreciate if anyone could help me with this query of mine.

*Employment Timeline *

1)	09-Aug-2006 to 10-Oct-2009 (ABC Company)

2)	14-Oct-2009 – to date (XYZ Company)

As per ACS result my employment *after August 2008* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level. 

Now my question is that, since ACS has considered me skilled AFTER Aug 2008 so should I claim my skilled experience from *Sep 1, 2008* only or am I right in claiming my skilled experience in my EOI from *Aug 10 2008*? 

Please note that since my employment timeline started from 9-Aug-2006 so my two years (which is now a pre-requisite for skilled experience) completes on 9-Aug-2008 and that is why I am inclined towards claiming my skilled experience from Aug 10 2008 instead of Sep 1 2008.

Although it’s just a matter of 21 days difference between the two but this point is so very important in context of the next invitation round because If I claim experience from Aug 10, 2008, there are very bright chances that I’ll get invitation in the next round. And by the look of recent changes being imposed by DIAC especially for ICT occupation code, I really don’t want to wait for another round to get invited.

Looking forward to your responses.

Regards,
Roposh


----------



## Vincentluf

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I’ll appreciate if anyone could help me with this query of mine.
> 
> *Employment Timeline *
> 
> 1)	09-Aug-2006 to 10-Oct-2009 (ABC Company)
> 
> 2)	14-Oct-2009 – to date (XYZ Company)
> 
> As per ACS result my employment *after August 2008* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level.
> 
> Now my question is that, since ACS has considered me skilled AFTER Aug 2008 so should I claim my skilled experience from *Sep 1, 2008* only or am I right in claiming my skilled experience in my EOI from *Aug 10 2008*?
> 
> Please note that since my employment timeline started from 9-Aug-2006 so my two years (which is now a pre-requisite for skilled experience) completes on 9-Aug-2008 and that is why I am inclined towards claiming my skilled experience from Aug 10 2008 instead of Sep 1 2008.
> 
> Although it’s just a matter of 21 days difference between the two but this point is so very important in context of the next invitation round because If I claim experience from Aug 10, 2008, there are very bright chances that I’ll get invitation in the next round. And by the look of recent changes being imposed by DIAC especially for ICT occupation code, I really don’t want to wait for another round to get invited.
> 
> Looking forward to your responses.
> 
> Regards,
> Roposh


According to me 'After August 2008' means that you can claim experience as from 1st September 2008.


----------



## npnss

Hi All, 
I am submitting EOI for 261312. I am applying for my partner as well.
We both have +ve skill assessment from ACS and IELTS 7 each.
I understand I can get 5 points for my partner as well.


In the EOI form, it says to enter details about partner in Partner skills qualifications.

I read the help provided , but I have a confusion.
My partner's skillset 262111 falls under schedule 2, where as I am applying for 261312 that falls in schedule 1. 

Will I still be eligible to get points OR should I add my partners skill details here , will it help or not?

Regards,
npnss


----------



## rajesh331

npnss said:


> Hi All,
> I am submitting EOI for 261312. I am applying for my partner as well.
> We both have +ve skill assessment from ACS and IELTS 7 each.
> I understand I can get 5 points for my partner as well.
> 
> 
> In the EOI form, it says to enter details about partner in Partner skills qualifications.
> 
> I read the help provided , but I have a confusion.
> My partner's skillset 262111 falls under schedule 2, where as I am applying for 261312 that falls in schedule 1.
> 
> Will I still be eligible to get points OR should I add my partners skill details here , will it help or not?
> 
> Regards,
> npnss



Hi,

you missed a key aspect here. To be able to claim 5 additional points partner skills, your partner also MUST be qualified for the same ANZSCO code....

Hope this helps...


----------



## divyap

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I’ll appreciate if anyone could help me with this query of mine.
> 
> Employment Timeline
> 
> 1)	09-Aug-2006 to 10-Oct-2009 (ABC Company)
> 
> 2)	14-Oct-2009 – to date (XYZ Company)
> 
> As per ACS result my employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level.
> 
> Now my question is that, since ACS has considered me skilled AFTER Aug 2008 so should I claim my skilled experience from Sep 1, 2008 only or am I right in claiming my skilled experience in my EOI from Aug 10 2008?
> 
> Please note that since my employment timeline started from 9-Aug-2006 so my two years (which is now a pre-requisite for skilled experience) completes on 9-Aug-2008 and that is why I am inclined towards claiming my skilled experience from Aug 10 2008 instead of Sep 1 2008.
> 
> Although it’s just a matter of 21 days difference between the two but this point is so very important in context of the next invitation round because If I claim experience from Aug 10, 2008, there are very bright chances that I’ll get invitation in the next round. And by the look of recent changes being imposed by DIAC especially for ICT occupation code, I really don’t want to wait for another round to get invited.
> 
> Looking forward to your responses.
> 
> Regards,
> Roposh


You must ask ACS for a specific date rather than month... They will be able to help you..


----------



## Jullz

_

News just coming in that there will be an increase in many visa application charges as of the 1st September 2013!
As an example the Skilled Independent basic charge will increase from $3060 to $3520.

Primary Applicant $3,520
Secondary Applicant >18 $1,760
Secondary Applicant <18 $880
_
Migration Amendment (Visa Application Charge) Regulation 2013


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Not again...


----------



## nandini.nataraj

JaxSantiago said:


> Yes. 65 pts. Got my invite earlier.
> 
> All the best!


Is there a possibility for 60 point holder with 2613 ANZ code to get invited in Aug 19th round? Or do we have to wait for some more rounds? I have applied under 261313 with 60 points on June 27th...

Please advice.
Regards,
Nandini


----------



## kmann

*261313 -- EOI submission June Onwards -- 60 Pointers -- Join Here*

Hi Everyone,

I am creating this thread for all with ANZ code 261313 who submitted their EOI June 1st, 2013 onwards with 60 points and are waiting for invitation.Please everyone post your details here with your EOI submission date so that we can have an idea when can we get invite for 261313 with 60 points.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## kmann

I will start

EOI submitted: 11 July, 2013
ANZ Code: 261313 
Points: 60


----------



## Ishot557

kmann said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am creating this thread for all with ANZ code 261313 who submitted their EOI June 1st, 2013 onwards with 60 points and are waiting for invitation.Please everyone post your details here with your EOI submission date so that we can have an idea when can we get invite for 261313 with 60 points.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Hi
I applied on 8th june
261313
189
60 pts

Lets all update this thread so that we could figure out how many invites are sent per round for 189, 190, 489 (family, state sponsored)


----------



## kmann

Ishot557 said:


> Hi
> I applied on 8th june
> 261313
> 189
> 60 pts
> 
> Lets all update this thread so that we could figure out how many invites are sent per round for 189, 190, 489 (family, state sponsored)


you submitted your EOI on 8th June and still u dint get invite in 5th aug round, thats really strange.I am just wondering whether they sent out any invite to 60 pointers in this round or not.


----------



## Ishot557

No invite on 5th august
But clearly 489 has higher priority than 189. Subclass 489(state sponsored) has higher priority than 489family sponsored. 
489 (state)with 60 pts been invited uptil last week of june.
Thats my observation, I could be wrong as well. Feel free to update any info to this thread.

I dont feel there would be any invites coming 2613 way until Oct rounds
- as it has been flagged recently.
-Also 65 pointers are being picked up first.
-190 holds higher priority with 60 and 65 pts
-Next are 60 pointers subclass 489(family, state sponsored)
-next are 60 pointers from other OC(accounting etc)
-LAST: Ur guess is right.its us
-no wait: ICT ppl same boat as us.

Experts n silent readers feel free to add your expertise n rational thoughts!!


----------



## kmann

Ishot557 said:


> No invite on 5th august
> But clearly 489 has higher priority than 189. Subclass 489(state sponsored) has higher priority than 489family sponsored.
> 489 (state)with 60 pts been invited uptil last week of june.
> Thats my observation, I could be wrong as well. Feel free to update any info to this thread.
> 
> I dont feel there would be any invites coming 2613 way until Oct rounds
> - as it has been flagged recently.
> -Also 65 pointers are being picked up first.
> -190 holds higher priority with 60 and 65 pts
> -Next are 60 pointers subclass 489(family, state sponsored)
> -next are 60 pointers from other OC(accounting etc)
> -LAST: Ur guess is right.its us
> -no wait: ICT ppl same boat as us.
> 
> Experts n silent readers feel free to add your expertise n rational thoughts!!


May be you are right.But I guess we wont have to wait that long for the invite as there are not much people with 60 + points. Even if DIAC send invitations on the basis of occupation on pro-rata basis.Possibility is there are not much people left to fill out the invites for that round with 65 points or higher.In that scenario they have to send invite to people with 60 points.

Picture will get more clear after the reports for 5th august round will be published.Till then we can just pray and wait.

Lets hope for the best.


Regards,
Karan


----------



## ganpathoz2014

Eoi - july 26th 

ict business analyst

60 points

189 visa


----------



## skcetarun23

Ishot557 said:


> No invite on 5th august
> But clearly 489 has higher priority than 189. Subclass 489(state sponsored) has higher priority than 489family sponsored.
> 489 (state)with 60 pts been invited uptil last week of june.
> Thats my observation, I could be wrong as well. Feel free to update any info to this thread.
> 
> I dont feel there would be any invites coming 2613 way until Oct rounds
> - as it has been flagged recently.
> -Also 65 pointers are being picked up first.
> -190 holds higher priority with 60 and 65 pts
> -Next are 60 pointers subclass 489(family, state sponsored)
> -next are 60 pointers from other OC(accounting etc)
> -LAST: Ur guess is right.its us
> -no wait: ICT ppl same boat as us.
> 
> Experts n silent readers feel free to add your expertise n rational thoughts!!


You are right with some facts however, from recent changes it is obvious that 
1. there are less 65+ holders.
2.Govt. has stopped issuing 190 Visa's from 5th August
3.489 Visa's have limitations only 200 invites per month

Therefore, I believe you would get invitation in next round.

Good Luck


----------



## GurgaonCouple

ICT Biz Analyst.. EOI on 8th June with 60 points.. no luck yet..


----------



## samkalu

Jullz said:


> _
> 
> News just coming in that there will be an increase in many visa application charges as of the 1st September 2013!
> As an example the Skilled Independent basic charge will increase from $3060 to $3520.
> 
> Primary Applicant $3,520
> Secondary Applicant >18 $1,760
> Secondary Applicant <18 $880
> _
> Migration Amendment (Visa Application Charge) Regulation 2013


This is like crazy!!


----------



## samkalu

EOI submitted: 24 July, 2013
ANZ Code: 261313
Points: 60


----------



## Pailas

Jullz said:


> News just coming in that there will be an increase in many visa application charges as of the 1st September 2013!
> As an example the Skilled Independent basic charge will increase from $3060 to $3520.
> 
> Primary Applicant $3,520
> Secondary Applicant >18 $1,760
> Secondary Applicant <18 $880
> 
> Migration Amendment (Visa Application Charge) Regulation 2013


Yet another increase... These guys are tightening things from all sides......


----------



## nestaxu

EOI submitted: 23rd July, 2013
ANZ Code: 261313
Points: 60

My thinking is it's not looking good. The two rounds in July picked 972 of 65+ of 261313 which had been accumulated over May, June and July. This means that the average number of new-coming 65+ is over 300 per month. If DIAC now sets an upper limit per month on 261313, this limit will be roughly a little over 300 per month as well (calculated by the ceiling and number of rounds). All this indicates that the monthly invitations will all be allocated to those new 65+(s). We who have 60 pts with late date of effect are not likely to be invited ever...

Have I got it right? Please advice...

By the way, because of the 2-year deduction of work experience, my points have dropped from 65 to 60.. I suppose many are in the same situation?


----------



## kd_bm

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Kd_bm,
> 
> Firstly, the last round which was held on 15 July, 2013 invited the candidates who lodged their EOI's until 03 June, 2013 with 60 points. Also, the ceilings as of now is 881/1380 for ICT system and business analyst. So, i guess that you could have better chances to be invited in 05/19 August, 2013 itself if you hold 65 points. But, don't worry that you will be invited on 19 August, 2013 (less chances) or 1st September, 2013 (For sure) providing that your occupational ceiling has not reached.
> 
> At present, the rate at which your position gets filled is high because of the reason that in last year, there were many people who lodged the EOI'S have got their invitations in July rounds. However, i am sure that this pace will be reduced drastically in next rounds allowing aspirants having 60 points to be invited.
> 
> Until then, it's a wait and watch game.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

Thank you very much for this information

Is there any more updates on 489 visa then please share with us.

Thanks 
Bhumika


----------



## Ishot557

nestaxu said:


> EOI submitted: 23rd July, 2013
> ANZ Code: 261313
> Points: 60
> 
> My thinking is it's not looking good. The two rounds in July picked 972 of 65+ of 261313 which had been accumulated over May, June and July. This means that the average number of new-coming 65+ is over 300 per month. If DIAC now sets an upper limit per month on 261313, this limit will be roughly a little over 300 per month as well (calculated by the ceiling and number of rounds). All this indicates that the monthly invitations will all be allocated to those new 65+(s). We who have 60 pts with late date of effect are not likely to be invited ever...
> 
> Have I got it right? Please advice...
> 
> By the way, because of the 2-year deduction of work experience, my points have dropped from 65 to 60.. I suppose many are in the same situation?


I think your assessment of entire situation now is more closer to being probable. 
However I do think that people who applied with 60 pts till August will eventually get invited by end of june 2014.
In coming rounds, 65 pointers are going to be slightly less because 
-state not sponsoring anymore for select OC
-Acs is deducting experience years

But do have a feeling, IT would be removed from SOL2014.

GUYS, plz mention which subclass you are applying for , gives better idea which subclass gets more invites per round for 60 pointers.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## samkalu

Ishot557 said:


> I think your assessment of entire situation now is more closer to being probable.
> However I do think that people who applied with 60 pts till August will eventually get invited by end of june 2014.
> In coming rounds, 65 pointers are going to be slightly less because
> -state not sponsoring anymore for select OC
> -Acs is deducting experience years
> 
> But do have a feeling, IT would be removed from SOL2014.
> 
> GUYS, plz mention which subclass you are applying for , gives better idea which subclass gets more invites per round for 60 pointers.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


Eventually after sept 15% more on fees as well


----------



## Rocky Balboa

A friend of mine submitted EOI on 23rd July.. choosing WA as preferred state..got initial contact however no invitation so far to apply..any one in similar situation? he's mechanical engineer.


----------



## Ishot557

The increase in pay could be because of no of invites sent in last 3 rounds after july. In order to process applications faster, DIAC could be hiring more ppl so that they could offer Grants within 8-10 weeks after invite.

Still increase in 15% fee is big hike especially after recent hike.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## ganpathoz2014

The australian government always has been doing things in a hurried manner , although you study in australia they would no t offer you a job with out a PR , if you have a PR they would ask for a local experience . Although the unemployment shown primarily is due to unplanned immigration over the years. most of the IT jobs are done by people from the subcontinent. 

One of my proffessors in my university who taught me php was a dimploma holder and his masters was in geology so there it goes highly skilled for them is different and they always have a demand , which they are happy to fill up with semi skilled people and also pay them astronomical figures


----------



## sunilnanda

Yes, I think you have better chances of getting invited on Aug 19th than me. I am one week behind you.

Best of Luck!!


----------



## nestaxu

Ishot557 said:


> I think your assessment of entire situation now is more closer to being probable.
> However I do think that people who applied with 60 pts till August will eventually get invited by end of june 2014.
> In coming rounds, 65 pointers are going to be slightly less because
> -state not sponsoring anymore for select OC
> -Acs is deducting experience years
> 
> But do have a feeling, IT would be removed from SOL2014.
> 
> GUYS, plz mention which subclass you are applying for , gives better idea which subclass gets more invites per round for 60 pointers.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum



Thank you for your response.

Yes, ACS is deducting years of work experience, but that started May 2012 already and the ceiling for 2613 was reached around May as well. The two rounds in July picked 972 of 65+(s) , which means that almost all the 65+(s) picked up in July are those who submitted their EOI since May *whose years of work experience had already been deducted..* 

Even that, we got 972 of them after the deduction over three months time, resulting in over 300 more each month. Based on the upper limit of 261313 per month (also a bit more than 300), it seems the chances of 60 point holders getting invited is slim...


----------



## About2013

pharma_prem said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> ANZSCO code 242111 (university lecturer)
> 
> i got my assessment result today and its positive and is highly relevant as per vetassess.
> 
> 
> But i am confused.
> 
> 1. They did not assess my Master degree and did not mention about it in the out come..
> 2. They only assess my current experience that is from 07/2009 - 04/2013 but did not assess my previous experience from 04/2008-07/2013. they even did not talk about my previous experience.
> 
> i need 10 points from my experience (5 years exp).
> 
> i want to know how much point i can claim as per assessment result?
> 
> please help me friends and clarify it to me
> 
> with due regards
> 
> Pharma_prem


*They now start assessing minimum qualification & Exp. which allow applicant to qualify for rest of the visa process but you can claim your full edu & exp in SS & Visa with supporting relevant documents.
*
More information on this issue is here ---> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...8-acs-not-deducting-your-work-experience.html


----------



## kmann

I guess you guys are over thinking . It shoulnot be the case.There shudn't be much 65(+) people left after 2-3 more rounds.Since this year ceiling reached its limit early in the starting so those 65(+) guys piled up in the queue.After some more rounds we shud see drop in their numbers.Also, as you mentioned SS wont be available now and ACS also deducting experience, there will not be that much 65(+) people. 

Lets just hope each of us gets invited in coming rounds.All d best guys


----------



## nestaxu

I got one more question here.

As my years of work experience has been deducted by 2 years, I would like to go through an ACS review and add my half year of experience in HP, Shanghai during 2006.7 and 2007.1 into the assessment. 

My concern is if DIAC eventually requires some more proof documents such as pay slips, I can hardly get any because I left Shanghai 7 years ago and have been living in Sweden ever since. *Does anyone have any idea what documents DIAC may require apart from the ACS assessment result letter, in deciding the validness of the claimed work experience?*


----------



## nestaxu

kmann said:


> I guess you guys are over thinking . It shoulnot be the case.There shudn't be much 65(+) people left after 2-3 more rounds.Since this year ceiling reached its limit early in the starting so those 65(+) guys piled up in the queue.After some more rounds we shud see drop in their numbers.Also, as you mentioned SS wont be available now and ACS also deducting experience, there will not be that much 65(+) people.
> 
> Lets just hope each of us gets invited in coming rounds.All d best guys


Thank you. I hope I have been over thinking. But yes, I took into consideration the early reached ceiling last financial year (around May?) and worked out that the 972 of 65+(s) picked in July were accumulated over May, June and July. That's how I got the rough estimate how many new 65+(s) may arise each month (after having been deducted by 2 years of experience).

The number worked out based on above is over 300 per month. There are still quite many 65+(s) coming up constantly.

Please advice..


----------



## Chetu

Caveat emptor that one I feel though.


----------



## kmann

nestaxu said:


> I got one more question here.
> 
> As my years of work experience has been deducted by 2 years, I would like to go through an ACS review and add my half year of experience in HP, Shanghai during 2006.7 and 2007.1 into the assessment.
> 
> My concern is if DIAC eventually requires some more proof documents such as pay slips, I can hardly get any because I left Shanghai 7 years ago and have been living in Sweden ever since. *Does anyone have any idea what documents DIAC may require apart from the ACS assessment result letter, in deciding the validness of the claimed work experience?*


You can support your claimed experience by providing bank statements(if pay slips not available), Income tax returns, Offer letter, relieving letter, exp letter or reference from your organization/colleague.


----------



## kmann

nestaxu said:


> Thank you. I hope I have been over thinking. But yes, I took into consideration the early reached ceiling last financial year (around May?) and worked out that the 972 of 65+(s) picked in July were accumulated over May, June and July. That's how I got the rough estimate how many new 65+(s) may arise each month (after having been deducted by 2 years of experience).
> 
> The number worked out based on above is over 300 per month. There are still quite many 65+(s) coming up constantly.
> 
> Please advice..


Your estimation can be right but lets wait for 5th august reports to be published and, we can have some more clear picture.


----------



## nestaxu

kmann said:


> You can support your claimed experience by providing bank statements(if pay slips not available), Income tax returns, Offer letter, relieving letter, exp letter or reference from your organization/colleague.


Thank you for your response.

What I have got from 2006 and 2007 are Certificate of Employment (similar to the ACS template) and recommendation letters from my former managers. There's nowhere, however, for me to find the offer letter, income tax returns or any other after 7 years... And I unregistered my account in Shanghai when I left for Sweden, so I guess no bank statement could be obtained neither. Can I still support that period of experience with only the ACS result letter and maybe Certificate of Employment from HP and recommendation letters?


----------



## kmann

nestaxu said:


> Thank you for your response.
> 
> What I have got from 2006 and 2007 are Certificate of Employment (similar to the ACS template) and recommendation letters from my former managers. There's nowhere, however, for me to find the offer letter, income tax returns or any other after 7 years... And I unregistered my account in Shanghai when I left for Sweden, so I guess no bank statement could be obtained neither. Can I still support that period of experience with only the ACS result letter and maybe Certificate of Employment from HP and recommendation letters?


From my experience and what I have read on this forum, Certificate of Employment and recommendation letters should be enough to support your claimed exp.And I assume your job type and salary details might be there on your certificate of employment. Rest depends upon the CO allocated to you he/she may or may not ask for addtional proof.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## nestaxu

kmann said:


> From my experience and what I have read on this forum, Certificate of Employment and recommendation letters should be enough to support your claimed exp.And I assume your job type and salary details might be there on your certificate of employment. Rest depends upon the CO allocated to you he/she may or may not ask for addtional proof.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Thanks for the quick answer.

In fact, the Certificate of Employment I mentioned is similar to ACS employment reference template, so it does not include salary details. But it does include employment period, job type, location and country. Is it still enough as proof?


----------



## kmann

nestaxu said:


> Thanks for the quick answer.
> 
> In fact, the Certificate of Employment I mentioned is similar to ACS employment reference template, so it does not include salary details. But it does include employment period, job type, location and country. Is it still enough as proof?


I guess it is enough.But still try to get some additional proof if possible. You never know what CO you get. All they verify is you were employed as full time on permanent basis.At least 40 hours per week and you were paid salary, your roles and responsibilities.

If you have any contact with that organization try and ask them to provide your salary structure on compny letter head coz I think only salry proof is one thing CO might ask for


----------



## nestaxu

kmann said:


> I guess it is enough.But still try to get some additional proof if possible. You never know what CO you get. All they verify is you were employed as full time on permanent basis.At least 40 hours per week and you were paid salary, your roles and responsibilities.
> 
> If you have any contact with that organization try and ask them to provide your salary structure on compny letter head coz I think only salry proof is one thing CO might ask for


Thanks, your advice is really appreciated. I will keep following this thread.


----------



## kmann

nestaxu said:


> Thanks, your advice is really appreciated. I will keep following this thread.


Glad to help.
All the best with your EOI application.


----------



## sauvik

Hi Expats,
I am in australia in 475 visa and lodged eoi on 23rd june for 189 with 60 points (electronics engineer). I am still waiting for positive feedback.
Now, while filling eoi application i omitted my australian experience as i thought it is not relevant to my trade and wont contribute any point. At this stage i am wondering if it was a mistake and required to be mentioned anyway as i am still working in australia. Can it be a problem?
Also would like to know that if i add this experience by editing the eoi, will it change my visa date of effect?
Would be very grateful if anyone give me any advice in this regard.
Cheers..
Sauvik


----------



## skcetarun23

sauvik said:


> Hi Expats,
> I am in australia in 475 visa and lodged eoi on 23rd june for 189 with 60 points (electronics engineer). I am still waiting for positive feedback.
> Now, while filling eoi application i omitted my australian experience as i thought it is not relevant to my trade and wont contribute any point. At this stage i am wondering if it was a mistake and required to be mentioned anyway as i am still working in australia. Can it be a problem?
> Also would like to know that if i add this experience by editing the eoi, will it change my visa date of effect?
> Would be very grateful if anyone give me any advice in this regard.
> Cheers..
> Sauvik


Hi

Of course it will affect the visa date of effect but the invitation will be issued based on higher points.

So if you have 1yr experience visa date of effect is irrelevant and you will be given priority. However, the experience should be related to your nominated occupation.


----------



## sauvik

skcetarun23 said:


> Hi
> 
> Of course it will affect the visa date of effect but the invitation will be issued based on higher points.
> 
> So if you have 1yr experience visa date of effect is irrelevant and you will be given priority. However, the experience should be related to your nominated occupation.


Thanks for your reply. The experience is non relevant to my trade that i omitted during eoi submission (australian experience~7/8 months). I am just wondering if it will be treated as information hiding after i get chance to apply in diac. In that case i may include those experience before eoi feedback is received. It will surely not add any point but if visa date of effect is changed to edit date then i'll be in trouble.
Cheers...
Sauvik


----------



## skcetarun23

sauvik said:


> Thanks for your reply. The experience is non relevant to my trade that i omitted during eoi submission (australian experience~7/8 months). I am just wondering if it will be treated as information hiding after i get chance to apply in diac. In that case i may include those experience before eoi feedback is received. It will surely not add any point but if visa date of effect is changed to edit date then i'll be in trouble.
> Cheers...
> Sauvik


Hi

If it will not increase the points then it would be a waste of time to update an eoi. I am sure 7/8 months in an irrelevant field will not have any impact on your eoi. 

If you still want to add the experience then you can update the eoi and mark experience as not relevant but it may affect the visa date of effect.

Good Luck


----------



## terminator1

i thought of sharing with you guys some info on the number of EOIs submitted Vs the no of slots available.

A useful info, i found on that link (mentioned below) is 
it was necessary to take this action before the 5 August 2013 invitation round to ensure that the occupational ceilings were not reached in that round and given the time constraints, it was not possible to consult beforehand. To demonstrate the continuing high level of demand for the six occupational groups, the table below shows the number of current EOIs onhand compared to the number of available places under each occupational ceiling:

Occupation ID Description Total EOIs onhand Remaining places
2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 113 (EOI) 179 (Slots available)
2334 Electronics Engineers 178 256
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 214 193
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 691 462
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 1546 3467
2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 205 186

Three of the six occupations are already oversubscribed and the other three occupations are expected to do the same in the near future based on continuing high numbers of EOIs being submitted. In this context, it was necessary to take this action prior to consultation.

link: Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information - View Single Post - NSW State Sponsorship Halt 5th August

people with 60 points will have a tough time. (its for ICT guys).


----------



## sathiyaseelan

terminator1 said:


> i thought of sharing with you guys some info on the number of EOIs submitted Vs the no of slots available.
> 
> A useful info, i found on that link (mentioned below) is
> it was necessary to take this action before the 5 August 2013 invitation round to ensure that the occupational ceilings were not reached in that round and given the time constraints, it was not possible to consult beforehand. To demonstrate the continuing high level of demand for the six occupational groups, the table below shows the number of current EOIs onhand compared to the number of available places under each occupational ceiling:
> 
> Occupation ID Description Total EOIs onhand Remaining places
> 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 113 (EOI) 179 (Slots available)
> 2334 Electronics Engineers 178 256
> 2339 Other Engineering Professionals 214 193
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 691 462
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers 1546 3467
> 2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 205 186
> 
> Three of the six occupations are already oversubscribed and the other three occupations are expected to do the same in the near future based on continuing high numbers of EOIs being submitted. In this context, it was necessary to take this action prior to consultation.
> 
> link: Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information - View Single Post - NSW State Sponsorship Halt 5th August
> 
> people with 60 points will have a tough time. (its for ICT guys).



Hi Terminator,

It's highly a discouraging information for 60 point holders who lodged their EOI's till now. This is really unfair. As my ocupation falls under telecommunications engineering professionals where 205 EOI lodged against 186 avilable places. Unfrotunately, I also lodged my EOI with 60 points on 09th July, 2013. 

However, still there is a ray of hope, at least for me as my scores will become 65 on 1st September, 2013. With 65, i guess, my chances of receiving an invite will be greater. Is 65 a good score enough to get an invite according to you?

But, what about our copmanions who applied EOI's with 60 points under theabove mentioned positions and who can't get additional points towards their work experience before next program year. I mean, whose experience currently lies between 3 and 4 or still remains within 5 years until july, 2013. 

It's really hard for them to feel the heat. Anyway, i hope everyone will be invited.

Keeping my Fingers crossed,

Sathiya


----------



## Vincentluf

Occupation ID Description Total EOIs onhand Remaining places
2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 113 (EOI) 179 (Slots available)
2334 Electronics Engineers 178 256
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 214 193
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 691 462
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 1546 3467
2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 205 186

According to this report when DIAC says that for 2611 there is actually 691 EOI, does this figure include the 190 application which are currently waiting for their sponsorship to be approved? If yes then all those who who have EOI of 60pts without State Sponsorship will still have a chance of getting invited. 

What you think, please share your thoughts.....


----------



## skcetarun23

Vincentluf said:


> Occupation ID Description Total EOIs onhand Remaining places
> 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 113 (EOI) 179 (Slots available)
> 2334 Electronics Engineers 178 256
> 2339 Other Engineering Professionals 214 193
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 691 462
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers 1546 3467
> 2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 205 186
> 
> According to this report when DIAC says that for 2611 there is actually 691 EOI, does this figure include the 190 application which are currently waiting for their sponsorship to be approved? If yes then all those who who have EOI of 60pts without State Sponsorship will still have a chance of getting invited.
> 
> What you think, please share your thoughts.....


Hi Vincent,

I think the figure includes only the invitations which were given as of 5th August. (only 189 and 489).

I really like your thought about giving invitations to all "EOI of 60pts without State Sponsorship" but DIAC is not that stupid to give invitation to 60 Pointers especially for this occupation. I personally believe they will try to give invitation only for 65+ for some time in order to keep the occupation ceilings under control (may 3 or 4 rounds).

After which they may consider giving invitations for 60 points but it is impossible to predict without receiving the 5th August report.


----------



## Chetu

Vincentluf said:


> Occupation ID Description Total EOIs onhand Remaining places
> 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 113 (EOI) 179 (Slots available)
> 2334 Electronics Engineers 178 256
> 2339 Other Engineering Professionals 214 193
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 691 462
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers 1546 3467
> 2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 205 186
> 
> According to this report when DIAC says that for 2611 there is actually 691 EOI, does this figure include the 190 application which are currently waiting for their sponsorship to be approved? If yes then all those who who have EOI of 60pts without State Sponsorship will still have a chance of getting invited.
> 
> What you think, please share your thoughts.....


Hi Vincent ,

From where did you get this information. ?

Thanks
Chethan


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Chetu said:


> Hi Vincent ,
> 
> From where did you get this information. ?
> 
> Thanks
> Chethan


Hi Chtu,

one the immigration consultants collected this infomation from DIAC. The original information regarding the same is given through thelick given below in thismessage.

http://www.australiaforum.com/110802-post19.html


Hi friends,

A very shocking news to people who lodged EOI's with 60 points under 6 occupations. 

Go through the below message posted by one of my friends on a discussion.

Originally Posted by terminator1 

i thought of sharing with you guys some info on the number of EOIs submitted Vs the no of slots available.

A useful info, i found on that link (mentioned below) is 
it was necessary to take this action before the 5 August 2013 invitation round to ensure that the occupational ceilings were not reached in that round and given the time constraints, it was not possible to consult beforehand. To demonstrate the continuing high level of demand for the six occupational groups, the table below shows the number of current EOIs onhand compared to the number of available places under each occupational ceiling:

Occupation ID Description Total EOIs onhand Remaining places
2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 113 (EOI) 179 (Slots available)
2334 Electronics Engineers 178 256
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 214 193
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 691 462
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 1546 3467
2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 205 186

Three of the six occupations are already oversubscribed and the other three occupations are expected to do the same in the near future based on continuing high numbers of EOIs being submitted. In this context, it was necessary to take this action prior to consultation.

link: Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information - View Single Post - NSW State Sponsorship Halt 5th August

people with 60 points will have a tough time. (its for ICT guys). 


Hi Terminator,

It's highly a discouraging information for 60 point holders who lodged their EOI's till now. This is really unfair. As my ocupation falls under telecommunications engineering professionals where 205 EOI lodged against 186 avilable places. Unfrotunately, I also lodged my EOI with 60 points on 09th July, 2013. 

However, still there is a ray of hope, at least for me as my scores will become 65 on 1st September, 2013. With 65, i guess, my chances of receiving an invite will be greater. Is 65 a good score enough to get an invite according to you?

But, what about our copmanions who applied EOI's with 60 points under theabove mentioned positions and who can't get additional points towards their work experience before next program year. I mean, whose experience currently lies between 3 and 4 or still remains within 5 years until july, 2013. 

It's really hard for them to feel the heat. Anyway, i hope everyone will be invited.

Keeping my Fingers crossed,

Sathiya


----------



## Chetu

Hi Mroks , Espresso and other seniors ,I need your advise

I have , perhaps , what you call a catch 22 . I submitted my EOI on 19-6-2013 with 60 points claiming all my experience regardless of what ACS said as I was in a dilemma about new ACS' rules. This EOI I later suspended thinking I would not claim my whole exp. points. Now all my experience is still there in the EOI and checked relevant to the occupation . My queries are : 

1. On October 1 that EOI will automatically be given 65 points for 5 years of experience including 1st 2 years for which I don't want to claim points for - I confirmed this by creating a dummy eoi which I didn't submit , but just cancelled after seeing how much points I get .

2. Can I modify the EOI on October 1st ,by making first two years of work as not relevant , thereby not claiming points for it per ACS , and I would also be gaining 5 points on Oct 1st there by leaving my EOI at 60 points,same as on the day I submitted it . However , if I do this my date of effect would also not change , given that the points remain the same , though I get 5 points on Oct 1st . Will this be a problem suppose I get invited and apply? Would CO think I had claimed points in advance?


Thanks,
Chethan


----------



## Chetu

Vincentluf said:


> Occupation ID Description Total EOIs onhand Remaining places
> 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 113 (EOI) 179 (Slots available)
> 2334 Electronics Engineers 178 256
> 2339 Other Engineering Professionals 214 193
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 691 462
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers 1546 3467
> 2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 205 186
> 
> According to this report when DIAC says that for 2611 there is actually 691 EOI, does this figure include the 190 application which are currently waiting for their sponsorship to be approved? If yes then all those who who have EOI of 60pts without State Sponsorship will still have a chance of getting invited.
> 
> What you think, please share your thoughts.....


The same link Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information - View Single Post - NSW State Sponsorship Halt 5th August

gives two different numbers for "Remaining slots" for each occupation code . I can only presume that these are nos. pre and post 1st round of August. Also , that link says States can nominate applicants under 190 on a case-by-case basis , which in effect is advising states , too , to select only top candidates . But , given the case that most 190 applicants are 55 pointers with 5 points to gain from states , they will , I think , be filtered based on exp. , skill set , IELTS , skills needed by states and so on. 

But I wonder from when can states start picking their candidates to have approved from DIAC. 

All in all , this is becoming one helluva roller-coaster ride  , which I intend to ride putting all hopes to get to Aus and praying God !!


----------



## Vincentluf

Chetu said:


> The same link Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information - View Single Post - NSW State Sponsorship Halt 5th August
> 
> gives two different numbers for "Remaining slots" for each occupation code . I can only presume that these are nos. pre and post 1st round of August. Also , that link says States can nominate applicants under 190 on a case-by-case basis , which in effect is advising states , too , to select only top candidates . But , given the case that most 190 applicants are 55 pointers with 5 points to gain from states , they will , I think , be filtered based on exp. , skill set , IELTS , skills needed by states and so on.
> 
> But I wonder from when can states start picking their candidates to have approved from DIAC.
> 
> All in all , this is becoming one helluva roller-coaster ride  , which I intend to ride putting all hopes to get to Aus and praying God !!


Hi Chetu,

Agree with your point, this update is mainly targeting application with 55points and seeking 5points to get 60pts. DIAC will not auto invite them once they receive their sponsorship.

Now with the recent changes in ACS rules... most of the possible 65pointer will be short of 5points... Thus although I know it is becoming very very hard these days ICT occupation. I believe that there is a ray of hope for 60 pointers to get invited.

Other thoughts are most welcomed


----------



## Chetu

Vincentluf said:


> Hi Chetu,
> 
> Agree with your point, this update is mainly targeting application with 55points and seeking 5points to get 60pts. DIAC will not auto invite them once they receive their sponsorship.
> 
> Now with the recent changes in ACS rules... most of the possible 65pointer will be short of 5points... Thus although I know it is becoming very very hard these days ICT occupation. I believe that there is a ray of hope for 60 pointers to get invited.
> 
> Other thoughts are most welcomed


I feel like  , first ACS changes rules now DIAC changes everything in the game . 

Oh God !! Please deliver us from these uncertainties.


----------



## ccham

EOI - 13/07/2013 in 489(family sponsored visa). have any chance to get invitation near future?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

skcetarun23 said:


> Hi Vincent,
> 
> I think the figure includes only the invitations which were given as of 5th August. (only 189 and 489).
> 
> I really like your thought about giving invitations to all "EOI of 60pts without State Sponsorship" but DIAC is not that stupid to give invitation to 60 Pointers especially for this occupation. I personally believe they will try to give invitation only for 65+ for some time in order to keep the occupation ceilings under control (may 3 or 4 rounds).
> 
> After which they may consider giving invitations for 60 points but it is impossible to predict without receiving the 5th August report.



Hi Skcetarun,

I agree with you. This majorly influences the candidates who lodged EOI with 55 points hoping to get 5 more points through a state.

Diac, i suppose, aims these people.

All the best to evey companion,

Sathiya


----------



## MM1108

Hi,

just want to know 2 things:

(1) Can we update new IELTS scores in EOI?
(2 Can we update experience in EOI application. Like I have filled EOI with my total experience irrespective of what ACS mentioned in result letter.

Expert please provide their opinions on this.

Thanks
MM1108


----------



## ccham

MM1108 said:


> Hi,
> 
> just want to know 2 things:
> 
> (1) Can we update new IELTS scores in EOI?
> (2 Can we update experience in EOI application. Like I have filled EOI with my total experience irrespective of what ACS mentioned in result letter.
> 
> Expert please provide their opinions on this.
> 
> Thanks
> MM1108


yes, you can update any detail in your EOI. only thing is it will effect to your affected date


----------



## Ishot557

ccham said:


> EOI - 13/07/2013 in 489(family sponsored visa). have any chance to get invitation near future?


Hi ccham
I dont think there should be any problem with 489(family sponsored) invitation for july EOI's. I think there are about 100 invites each round for 489. Since state spondored 489 will be very few in coming rounds, I should hope you to be invited at max by 2Oct if not 19 August. 

Good luck!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## ccham

Ishot557 said:


> Hi ccham
> I dont think there should be any problem with 489(family sponsored) invitation for july EOI's. I think there are about 100 invites each round for 489. Since state spondored 489 will be very few in coming rounds, I should hope you to be invited at max by 2Oct if not 19 August.
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


thanks. it's great hope for me  . i think that i can get clear picture when they publish last round report. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jullz

pharma_prem said:


> hey friends
> today i submitted EOI.
> i am going for 190 visa and do not have state sponsorship till now.
> i claim point for exp = 10
> age = 30
> qualification = 15
> total = 55
> 
> but in eoi it shows 60 points instead of 55.
> 
> Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) 11/08/2013
> The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points
> 
> 
> what should i do? suspend it or withdraw it.
> please guide me.
> 
> thanx
> what i do now. suspend my EOI or withdraw it.
> 
> i am going for NSW SS.
> please guide me.


If you choose on the EOI subclass 190 it's normal that they automatically count +5 points for SS. You will receive the state invite asap. Don't do anything. Just wait!  Good luck!


----------



## Harish2013

Chetu said:


> Hi Mroks , Espresso and other seniors ,I need your advise
> 
> I have , perhaps , what you call a catch 22 . I submitted my EOI on 19-6-2013 with 60 points claiming all my experience regardless of what ACS said as I was in a dilemma about new ACS' rules. This EOI I later suspended thinking I would not claim my whole exp. points. Now all my experience is still there in the EOI and checked relevant to the occupation . My queries are :
> 
> 1. On October 1 that EOI will automatically be given 65 points for 5 years of experience including 1st 2 years for which I don't want to claim points for - I confirmed this by creating a dummy eoi which I didn't submit , but just cancelled after seeing how much points I get .
> 
> 2. Can I modify the EOI on October 1st ,by making first two years of work as not relevant , thereby not claiming points for it per ACS , and I would also be gaining 5 points on Oct 1st there by leaving my EOI at 60 points,same as on the day I submitted it . However , if I do this my date of effect would also not change , given that the points remain the same , though I get 5 points on Oct 1st . Will this be a problem suppose I get invited and apply? Would CO think I had claimed points in advance?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Chethan


Hi Chethan,
Everyone has the responsibility to update their latest information before the invite. So it should no be a problem for you doing this...

But i am curious how you could control the time point in accurate and precise match? Visa effect of date will be changed if the points got changed. The 5 pts as auto given by system will affect the 'effect of date'? Let's assume it wont change the date, but your action of removing 2 years would also decrease 5 pts and change the 'effect of date'... ? People hard to control the 5pts increase and descrese at same time and seconds for avoiding the 'effect of date' change.


----------



## Goin2Oz

Hi all,

I summited EOI on 3 Aug with 60 pts. My occupation code is 2613. 
Do you thing I will get invitation in sep ??

Thanks,


----------



## Harish2013

Goin2Oz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I summited EOI on 3 Aug with 60 pts. My occupation code is 2613.
> Do you thing I will get invitation in sep ??
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Goin2Oz,

If you are lucky enough then you could get the Invite on Sep.

But DIAC implemented *new rules* (the decision was made to move to a* pro rata allocation* of the remaining places) just right before the 5-Aug-2013-Invitation Round for *6 occupations *without consulting with any important stakeholders in advance. 

Unfortunately, 2613 is one of six occupations. The reason why DIAC doing so in such a rush is because they intended to allow the best and brightest to apply for a visa from those high competition occupations, not on a first-in, first-served basis.

Please check here for more details as DIAC replied MIA why such action was taken:
Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information - View Single Post - NSW State Sponsorship Halt 5th August

As we could read from it that DIAC would like to get the most highly skilled workers in these occupations to be invited to apply for a visa throughout the year, rather than allowing the ceilings to be met which would have prevented all skilled workers in these occupations from applying until the start of the next program year in July 2014.

As considering this, now the chance for 60pt holders to get the invite might be very few... Still there are chances but need more time and patiences..

IF you check the 5-aug-2013 invitation received tracker here:
05-August-2013 EOI Invitation Received Tracker | OZdeep

You could find there is one 60pt holder of 2613, who submitted EOI on 24th may 2013 had received the invite.


It is hard to judge whether you could get invite on Sep round, cause DIAC is in full-control mode now for those 6 occupations. They define the number of invitations of each round and even the pass mark might be different with other occupations.

But as said, if there were not much 65+ers and DIAC could share more spaces, then only 60pts would get the invite at that round.

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Goin2Oz

Thanks a lot Harish2013.

After going thru the links I don't think i am lucky enough to get invite in sep.

But I hope for the best.


----------



## Goin2Oz

Can someone plz advise me in my case - 

BE Electronics and communication (2002-2009)
IT exp ( Oct 2006 to present, 6 yr 10 months)

India (Oct 2006 - May 2010)
Australia (Jun 2010 - present)

As per ACS, I am skilled after Sep 2010 (Graduate +4).

Now should I claim my Australian exp from Jun 2010 or Sep 2010?

I am working in Aus on 457 and in same occupation code.

Thanks,


----------



## Chetu

Hi all ,
I need your advise I have , perhaps , what you call a catch 22 . I submitted my EOI on 19-6-2013 with 60 points claiming all my experience regardless of what ACS said as I was in a dilemma about new ACS' rules. This EOI I later suspended thinking I would not claim my whole exp. points. Now all my experience is still there in the EOI and checked relevant to the occupation . My queries are : 1. On October 1 that EOI will automatically be given 65 points for 5 years of experience including 1st 2 years for which I don't want to claim points for - I confirmed this by creating a dummy eoi which I didn't submit , but just cancelled after seeing how much points I get . 2. Can I modify the EOI on October 1st ,by making first two years of work as not relevant , thereby not claiming points for it per ACS , and I would also be gaining 5 points on Oct 1st there by leaving my EOI at 60 points,same as on the day I submitted it . However , if I do this my date of effect would also not change , given that the points remain the same , though I get 5 points on Oct 1st . Will this be a problem suppose I get invited and apply? Would CO think I had claimed points in advance? 
Thanks, Chethan


----------



## roposh

Chetu said:


> Hi all ,
> I need your advise I have , perhaps , what you call a catch 22 . I submitted my EOI on 19-6-2013 with 60 points claiming all my experience regardless of what ACS said as I was in a dilemma about new ACS' rules. This EOI I later suspended thinking I would not claim my whole exp. points. Now all my experience is still there in the EOI and checked relevant to the occupation . My queries are : 1. On October 1 that EOI will automatically be given 65 points for 5 years of experience including 1st 2 years for which I don't want to claim points for - I confirmed this by creating a dummy eoi which I didn't submit , but just cancelled after seeing how much points I get . 2. Can I modify the EOI on October 1st ,by making first two years of work as not relevant , thereby not claiming points for it per ACS , and I would also be gaining 5 points on Oct 1st there by leaving my EOI at 60 points,same as on the day I submitted it . However , if I do this my date of effect would also not change , given that the points remain the same , though I get 5 points on Oct 1st . Will this be a problem suppose I get invited and apply? Would CO think I had claimed points in advance?
> Thanks, Chethan


Hi Chetu,
I think you should update the EOI now and mark the first 2 years of yoru experience as irrelavent, bcoz in any case when Skillselect automatically increases your score by 5 points on Oct 1 your date of effect will also auomatically change to Oct 1. This happened with me yesterday, as my 5 years of skilled experience completed yesterday and my point score was changed to 65 from 60 automatically, and simultaneously the visa date of effect was also updated from 15 July to Aug 10.

Hope this helps.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Harish2013

Chetu said:


> Hi all ,
> I need your advise I have , perhaps , what you call a catch 22 . I submitted my EOI on 19-6-2013 with 60 points claiming all my experience regardless of what ACS said as I was in a dilemma about new ACS' rules. This EOI I later suspended thinking I would not claim my whole exp. points. Now all my experience is still there in the EOI and checked relevant to the occupation . My queries are : 1. On October 1 that EOI will automatically be given 65 points for 5 years of experience including 1st 2 years for which I don't want to claim points for - I confirmed this by creating a dummy eoi which I didn't submit , but just cancelled after seeing how much points I get . 2. Can I modify the EOI on October 1st ,by making first two years of work as not relevant , thereby not claiming points for it per ACS , and I would also be gaining 5 points on Oct 1st there by leaving my EOI at 60 points,same as on the day I submitted it . However , if I do this my date of effect would also not change , given that the points remain the same , though I get 5 points on Oct 1st . Will this be a problem suppose I get invited and apply? Would CO think I had claimed points in advance?
> Thanks, Chethan


Hi Chethan,
Everyone has the responsibility to update their latest information before the invite. So it should no be a problem for you doing this...

But i am curious how you could control the time point in accurate and precise match? Visa effect of date will be changed if the points got changed. The 5 pts as auto given by system will affect the 'effect of date'? Let's assume it wont change the date, but your action of removing 2 years would also decrease 5 pts and change the 'effect of date'... ? People hard to control the 5pts increase and descrese at same time and seconds for avoiding the 'effect of date' change.


----------



## Chetu

Thanks Roposh

Mine already has 60 points like i said because i claimed full exp points , so if I update on October first I can remove first two years and still remain at 60 whilst not altering the date of effect as well , but I am wondering doing this is ok since it ll not change my visa date of effect .


----------



## Harish2013

Chetu said:


> Thanks Roposh
> 
> Mine already has 60 points like i said because i claimed full exp points , so if I update on October first I can remove first two years and still remain at 60 whilst not altering the date of effect as well , but I am wondering doing this is ok since it ll not change my visa date of effect .


1.when u performing the reomval, ur pt got drop, date chged.
2. 5pts auto given by sys, ur pt got up, date chged.
how could u handle those 2 things in sycn?


----------



## Chetu

Harish2013 said:


> 1.when u performing the reomval, ur pt got drop, date chged.
> 2. 5pts auto given by sys, ur pt got up, date chged.
> how could u handle those 2 things in sycn?


Hi Harish

Thanks for your reply . The catch is I intend to do remove first two years of experience on the day - October 1st - when I can claim 5 points for exp . So points still remain the same just that I am getting the same 5 points I would lose should I remove the exp of first two years . 

I have claimed all points for exp to start off my EOI , if I don't update my Eoi on 1st October then my points will increase to 65 owing to 5 points I ll gain for 5 years of exp . 

Skillselect calculates points from date to date unlike Acs . For eg 1st October 2010 to 1st October 2013 is 3 years and in my Acs letter I have the date after which I can claim points as October .

I had to do a lot if research to check how points are awarded by the skillselect system 

Thanks
Chethan


----------



## Jsobhy

Dears,

i am a telecom Engineer 2633 and i submitted my EOI on 15/6/2013 with 60 points, what do you think my chances to get invited in the coming rounds after the DIAC applied the Pro rata basis selection for my occupation....


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Jsobhy said:


> Dears,
> 
> i am a telecom Engineer 2633 and i submitted my EOI on 15/6/2013 with 60 points, what do you think my chances to get invited in the coming rounds after the DIAC applied the Pro rata basis selection for my occupation....


Hi Jsoby,

I also applied my EOI under Telecommunications network engineer position on 09 July, 2013 with 60 points. I think we have to wait for few more rounds to ge an invitation. However, we should have an eye on our occupational ceilings as well after every round.

Following new way of inviting people, our chances may be reduced to some extent but can not be completely denied. I hope we all will get invites.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## Jsobhy

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Jsoby,
> 
> I also applied my EOI under Telecommunications network engineer position on 09 July, 2013 with 60 points. I think we have to wait for few more rounds to ge an invitation. However, we should have an eye on our occupational ceilings as well after every round.
> 
> Following new way of inviting people, our chances may be reduced to some extent but can not be completely denied. I hope we all will get invites.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


Dear Sathiya,

Thanks a lot, you gave me some hope  actually i am surprised the last round the date of effect was 24/5 for 60 points, so i expected mine will come soon.


----------



## kmann

Hi Guys,

Report for 5th august invitation results has been published.

Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the following six occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the remainder of the program year:

Chemical and Materials Engineers
ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Electronics Engineers
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
Other Engineering Professional
Software and Applications Programmers.

The points scores and the visa dates of effect cut-offs for these occupations in the 5 August 2013 invitation round were as follows:
Occupation ID Description Points Score Visa date of effect
2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 65 2013-07-22
23:00:00.310
2334 Electronics Engineers 60 2013-05-26
18:01:16.580
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 65 2013-07-25
07:41:35.940
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 65 2013-07-20
15:30:50.177
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 60 2013-05-28
00:00:49.197
2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 65 2013-07-26
00:42:26.267

VISA cut-off date of effect for 2613 is 2013-05-28 00:00:49.197 with 60 points.

I guess in next couple of round we should get invited hopefully.

All the best to every one.


----------



## kmann

till july 15 972 invites were sent out to 2613 with total ceiling of 4800 and on 5th august total invites sent out has reached to 1333 means in last round total 361 invites were sent to 2613 code. So i guess can be a good sign we can expect out invite in next couple of rounds hopefully.

Wat you guys think...Please share your suggestions.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## prattech

*Date of effect 1st June with 60 points for 2613*

Guys,
I have 60 points for 2613 - AP with date of effect as 1st Jun 2013. I hope to receive invitation in 19th Aug round.

your thoughts?

Thank you.


----------



## Ishot557

I think DIAC has cut down invites from 480/round to 360/round and 120 layoff has impacted the 60 pointers the most from 2613 Category. 
I am still sceptical about next round invites for 2613 guys with 60 pts coz it appears from 15 july invites and 5Aug invites that only 4 dayz been covered by DIAC from 24May-28May for 60 pointers. 
I dont think thats a really good sign.
If that would be the trend then people who applied in july/August may not be invited for this year at all.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## kmann

Ishot557 said:


> I think DIAC has cut down invites from 480/round to 360/round and 120 layoff has impacted the 60 pointers the most from 2613 Category.
> I am still sceptical about next round invites for 2613 guys with 60 pts coz it appears from 15 july invites and 5Aug invites that only 4 dayz been covered by DIAC from 24May-28May for 60 pointers.
> I dont think thats a really good sign.
> If that would be the trend then people who applied in july/August may not be invited for this year at all.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


Are you sure , i guess cut off for july 15th round was around 5-6 th May with 60 points for 2613. Still that might be the case coz there may be more 65(+) guys in that period.Since it has been cleared now hopefully we should get the invite in coming rounds. Be positive Ishot  we will get the invite soon.


----------



## ccham

can someone clarify how these changes affect to 489-family sponsored category. do you think 2613 has long queue in that category also like 189.


----------



## kmann

ccham said:


> can someone clarify how these changes affect to 489-family sponsored category. do you think 2613 has long queue in that category also like 189.


I dnt think so there should be any problem for 489 family sponsored.whats your total point score ?? from ur sign i assume u submitted your EOI on 13th july


----------



## ccham

kmann said:


> I dnt think so there should be any problem for 489 family sponsored.whats your total point score ?? from ur sign i assume u submitted your EOI on 13th july


yes i submitted EOI 13th july with 60 point. have you any idea about the waiting time period. they issue only 98 invitation last time also. i'm got little confuse about that.


----------



## kmann

ccham said:


> yes i submitted EOI 13th july with 60 point. have you any idea about the waiting time period. they issue only 98 invitation last time also. i'm got little confuse about that.


Whats your ANZSCO code ?? 2613 ??


----------



## ccham

kmann said:


> Whats your ANZSCO code ?? 2613 ??


yes, it's 2613.


----------



## kmann

ccham said:


> yes, it's 2613.


It means 489 visa sublass is also affected by new changes by DIAC. Not sure though.for 2613 the cut off is 28th May. you might have to wait for couple of rounds for finally getting invited. 

all d best with your EOI  and keep your :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ccham

kmann said:


> It means 489 visa sublass is also affected by new changes by DIAC. Not sure though.for 2613 the cut off is 28th May. you might have to wait for couple of rounds for finally getting invited.
> 
> all d best with your EOI  and keep your :fingerscrossed:


thanks. only thing is now waiting


----------



## kmann

ccham said:


> thanks. only thing is now waiting


Yes all we can do is wait.I too submitted my EOI on 11th july. Just wish there are not lots of 60 pointers between 28th may and June  so that we can get our invite faster


----------



## ivetka233

Hope you all get invited, look very unsecure. We see what times bring


----------



## kmann

ivetka233 said:


> Hope you all get invited, look very unsecure. We see what times bring


Thanks for the wishes  and i can see from your signature you recently got your grant Congratulations on the grant..eace: Have a great future ahead in OZ eace: All d best


----------



## nestaxu

kmann said:


> Are you sure , i guess cut off for july 15th round was around 5-6 th May with 60 points for 2613. Still that might be the case coz there may be more 65(+) guys in that period.Since it has been cleared now hopefully we should get the invite in coming rounds. Be positive Ishot  we will get the invite soon.


Actually, I agree with Ishot557.

I think the cutoff for 15th July round on 2613 is around 24th May (revealed by the 15th July report). This means 60 point holders have only progressed from 24th to the 28th May ---- 3.5 days of progress per round to be exact.

If they keep progressing at this rate, by the end of this financial year, 60 point holders will reach the beginning or middle of August (21 rounds left, 3.5 days per round).


----------



## kmann

nestaxu said:


> Actually, I agree with Ishot557.
> 
> I think the cutoff for 15th July round on 2613 is around 24th May (revealed by the 15th July report). This means 60 point holders have only progressed from 24th to the 28th May ---- 4 days of progress per round.
> 
> If they keep progressing at this rate, by the end of this financial year, 60 point holders will reach the beginning or middle of August (21 rounds left, 4 days per round).


Yes i agree, but the cut off points were also 65 means till 25th may all 65 pointers were invited and till 28th may all 60 pointers are invited.And looking by the trend I dnt think there are much 65 pointers left, so all those places eventually will go to 60 pointers per round.So i guess it shudnt be the scenario 4 days increment per round.

I am just sharing what i feel. Lets just hope I am right


----------



## nestaxu

kmann said:


> Yes i agree, but the cut off points were also 65 means till 25th may all 65 pointers were invited and till 28th may all 60 pointers are invited.And looking by the trend I dnt think there are much 65 pointers left, so all those places eventually will go to 60 pointers per round.So i guess it shudnt be the scenario 4 days increment per round.
> 
> I am just sharing what i feel. Lets just hope I am right


Your sharing is always much appreciated

We will need to wait and see how the 19 August round goes to get a clearer picture of how many 65+(s) are left..

I will keep following this thread


----------



## kmann

nestaxu said:


> Your sharing is always much appreciated
> 
> We will need to wait and see how the 19 August round goes to get a clearer picture of how many 65+(s) are left..
> 
> I will keep following this thread


Can you please share your visa sub class details such as points, ANZ code, VISA category and VISA date of effect? 

And yes in the next round we will have more clear picture.all the best with your application mate


----------



## nestaxu

kmann said:


> Can you please share your visa sub class details such as points, ANZ code, VISA category and VISA date of effect?
> 
> And yes in the next round we will have more clear picture.all the best with your application mate


Sure. I've already posted it. But no problem, I'm posting it again as follows

EOI submitted: 189, 23rd July, 2013
ANZ Code: 261313
Points: 60

All the best with your application too


----------



## Ishot557

ivetka233 said:


> Hope you all get invited, look very unsecure. We see what times bring


Thanks Ivetka, lets hope all waiting 60 pointers do get much awaited invites!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## samkalu

Applied on 189 with 60 on 24th july hope at least this year we get an invite.


----------



## kmann

Here is the consolidated list of all the members posted their details so far:

Member VISA ANZ_code Points DOE

Ishot 189 261313 60 8th June,2013
kmann 189 261313 60 11th July,2013
ganpathoz2014 189 261311 60 26th July,2013
GurgaonCouple 189 261311 60 8th June,2013
samkalu 189 261313 60 24th July,2013
nestaxu 189 261313 60 23rd July,2013
ccham 489 261313 60 13th July,2013
prattech 189 261313 60 1st June,2013


----------



## Ishot557

Good thinking kmann, 

lets keep updating this list and we will found out whats the progress in each invitation round!!

Member VISA ANZ_code Points DOE

prattech 189 261313 60 1st June,2013
GurgaonCouple 189 261311 60 8th June,2013
Ishot 189 261313 60 8th June,2013
kmann 189 261313 60 11th July,2013
ccham 489 261313 60 13th July,2013
nestaxu 189 261313 60 23rd July,2013
samkalu 189 261313 60 24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014 189 261311 60 26th July,2013


----------



## ccham

Ishot557 said:


> Good thinking kmann,
> 
> lets keep updating this list and we will found out whats the progress in each invitation round!!
> 
> Member VISA ANZ_code Points DOE
> 
> prattech 189 261313 60 1st June,2013
> GurgaonCouple 189 261311 60 8th June,2013
> Ishot 189 261313 60 8th June,2013
> kmann 189 261313 60 11th July,2013
> ccham 489 261313 60 13th July,2013
> nestaxu 189 261313 60 23rd July,2013
> samkalu 189 261313 60 24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014 189 261311 60 26th July,2013


good job  let's hope we all get invite soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ivetka233

So even 1st June didnt get invited? Is nearly now September,, is very behind


----------



## rumel36

Dear All, 

I need help to submit EOI for 190.
Marital staus: married
Education: B.Sc in Computer Science & Engineering
Exp: 5 years 3 months

My confusions are:

1. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?*

What should I select Yes or No?

2. How many family members?*

How many should I give? I dont have any dependent except spouse

3. Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?

What should I select Yes or No?

4. Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?*

The client's highest claimed qualification is:

What should I select for B.Sc in Computer Science & Engineering?
Honors or Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology ?

Course name*
B.Sc in Computer Science & Engineering??

Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)*
There is no starting date except Month and Year in my certificate. What should I do in this case?

Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)*

There is no starting date except Month and Year in my certificate. What should I do in this case?

5. Employment

Is the latest employment should be added first or last?


Pls help me on this regard


----------



## Jazz2013

*Pls find below the ans*

pls find ans inline to your ques



rumel36 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need help to submit EOI for 190.
> Marital staus: married
> Education: B.Sc in Computer Science & Engineering
> Exp: 5 years 3 months
> 
> My confusions are:
> 
> 1. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?*
> 
> What should I select Yes or No?
> 
> ---YES
> 
> 2. How many family members?*
> 
> How many should I give? I dont have any dependent except spouse
> 
> --ONE
> 
> 3. Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?
> 
> What should I select Yes or No?
> 
> --YES
> 
> 4. Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?*
> 
> The client's highest claimed qualification is:
> 
> What should I select for B.Sc in Computer Science & Engineering?
> Honors or Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology ?
> 
> Course name*
> B.Sc in Computer Science & Engineering??
> 
> --BACHELORS DEGREE IN SCIENCE
> 
> Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)*
> There is no starting date except Month and Year in my certificate. What should I do in this case?
> 
> --E.G YOU CAN GIVE 30/04/2005
> 
> Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)*
> 
> There is no starting date except Month and Year in my certificate. What should I do in this case?
> 
> 5. Employment
> 
> Is the latest employment should be added first or last?
> 
> --FIRST
> 
> Pls help me on this regard


----------



## karthick

Hi I applied with 60 points on 25-Jul-13 for ANZCO 233512... keeping fingers crossed for invitation round 19-Aug-13


----------



## samkalu

ivetka233 said:


> So even 1st June didnt get invited? Is nearly now September,, is very behind


But it is not that we wont get it. We will....the only thing is that it will take some time.


----------



## Ishot557

Some helpful information from other thread!!



Mroks said:


> Total 4800 places for 2613
> 1333 already issued invitations
> So remaining is 4800-1333 = 3467
> 
> 3 round of invitations have been conducted ( 2 in July and 1 in Aug), so 21 rounds are remaining (12 months and 2 invitation per month).
> 
> So 3467/21=165 invitations per round from here onwards
> 
> The calculation by 'Harish2013' seems right.


"Pastures may appear greener on the other side of fence, but grass is always green where you water it" -Anonymous


----------



## Ishot557

Updated list

Member VISA ANZ_code Points DOE

Svshinde83 189 60pt 30 May 2013
prattech 189 261313 60 1st June,2013
GurgaonCouple 189 261311 60 8th June,2013
Ishot 189 261313 60 8th June,2013
kmann 189 261313 60 11th July,2013
ccham 489 261313 60 13th July,2013
nestaxu 189 261313 60 23rd July,2013
samkalu 189 261313 60 24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014 189 261311 60 26th July,2013

"Pastures may appear greener on the other side of fence, but grass is always green where you water it" -Anonymous


----------



## sowmy

Ishot557 said:


> Updated list
> 
> Member VISA ANZ_code Points DOE
> 
> Svshinde83 189 60pt 30 May 2013
> prattech 189 261313 60 1st June,2013
> GurgaonCouple 189 261311 60 8th June,2013
> Ishot 189 261313 60 8th June,2013
> kmann 189 261313 60 11th July,2013
> ccham 489 261313 60 13th July,2013
> nestaxu 189 261313 60 23rd July,2013
> samkalu 189 261313 60 24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014 189 261311 60 26th July,2013
> 
> "Pastures may appear greener on the other side of fence, but grass is always green where you water it" -Anonymous



sowmy 489 261313 60 19th July,2013


----------



## rumel36

Jazz2013 said:


> pls find ans inline to your ques


Hello Jazz,

thanks...

two more confusions:

If I want to add my parents as dependent then can I include them?

Which degree should I select Honors in Science, Business and Technology 
or Bachelor in Science, Business and Technology ?


----------



## ltruong

Hi Guys,

I submitted my EOI on July 10 and since then, I do not receive any confirmation about my submission. Logging into skillselect, I could see its status is submitted. Given the fact that there is a cut off announced on Aug 5, will I be applied to that cut off ? I.e I will not receive any invitation ?

Some information about myself:
Software Engineer 261313, ACS positive received: May 27, EOI: July 10 2013. 190 (state sponsored). If I count 5 points of State Sponsored, my score will be 60.

Right now, I have just done with EOI, do you know what are the next steps I must do to have 5 points of SS ?

Really appreciate your helps and good luck to all.


----------



## AusIndia

Hey, plz can someone reply to this:
Seeing the trend for ICT SYSTEM Analyst, cut off date is : 2013-07-20 at 65 points.
My points are 60.
If I improve my IELTS, I can get 70 points. But can u suggest, which IELTS result is considered by DIAC? The latest one always, or the highest so far since past 2 years?

Current result is: L: 6.5, all 3 other modules: 7. But no marks claimed in EOI for English.

So, just to have 7 in Listening now, I want to retake IELTS. But what if God Forbid I get lesser band than before this time?? Which result shall be considered by DIAC then? My previous higher or my latest lower? (Both taken in last 6 months).
Thanks


----------



## nandini.nataraj

sowmy said:


> sowmy 489 261313 60 19th July,2013


Updated the list with my entry: June 27th

Svshinde83 189 60pt 30 May 2013
prattech 189 261313 60 1st June,2013
GurgaonCouple 189 261311 60 8th June,2013
Ishot 189 261313 60 8th June,2013
nandini.nataraj 189 60pt 27 June 2013
kmann 189 261313 60 11th July,2013
ccham 489 261313 60 13th July,2013
sowmy 489 261313 60 19th July,2013
nestaxu 189 261313 60 23rd July,2013
samkalu 189 261313 60 24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014 189 261311 60 26th July,2013


----------



## AusIndia

Also plz share ur views about my chances of getting an invite and when, with current score of 60 points of mine. There have been 918 invites already filled out of total of just 1380 invites for ICT System/ Business Analysts. 
The 5th Aug round results are 65 pointers with 20th July cut off time.

Any views/ guesses?


----------



## AusIndia

sowmy said:


> sowmy 489 261313 60 19th July,2013



Also plz share ur views about my chances of getting an invite and when, with current score of 60 points of mine. There have been 918 invites already filled out of total of just 1380 invites for ICT System/ Business Analysts. 
The 5th Aug round results are 65 pointers with 20th July cut off time.

Any views/ guesses?


----------



## prattech

Ishot557 said:


> Updated list
> 
> Member VISA ANZ_code Points DOE
> 
> Svshinde83 189 60pt 30 May 2013
> prattech 189 261313 60 1st June,2013
> GurgaonCouple 189 261311 60 8th June,2013
> Ishot 189 261313 60 8th June,2013
> kmann 189 261313 60 11th July,2013
> ccham 489 261313 60 13th July,2013
> nestaxu 189 261313 60 23rd July,2013
> samkalu 189 261313 60 24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014 189 261311 60 26th July,2013
> 
> "Pastures may appear greener on the other side of fence, but grass is always green where you water it" -Anonymous



Sorry Guys, my occupation is 261311 ..Does somebody got it wrong?


----------



## nandini.nataraj

kmann said:


> Are you sure , i guess cut off for july 15th round was around 5-6 th May with 60 points for 2613. Still that might be the case coz there may be more 65(+) guys in that period.Since it has been cleared now hopefully we should get the invite in coming rounds. Be positive Ishot  we will get the invite soon.


Hi kmann,

How will we get to know that 5-6th May might have been picked for July 15th round? Last time report never mentions specifically on 2613 last pick date.
And 24th - 28th May also doesnt seem to be correct difference for analysis. Please help us with the source

My analysis:

On July 15th pool pick, upto 24th May picks includes all the occupations. We don't know whether 24th may had 2613 applicants.

But Aug 5th report clearly mentions for 2613 and it has been picked till 28th may.

As per kmann, if July 15th had 5th or 6th may as last applicant for 2613 and 5th aug had till 28th May, it can be argued that on 5th august, a month's applications for 60 point holders have received invites which is a good sign. In this case, we might expect the invite in coming rounds.

If July 15th had 24th may as last applicant for 2613 and Aug 5th had 28th May, it is a difficult situation to expect invites soon.

Please express your comments.

Regards,
Nandini


----------



## Harish2013

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hi kmann,
> 
> How will we get to know that 5-6th May might have been picked for July 15th round? Last time report never mentions specifically on 2613 last pick date.
> And 24th - 28th May also doesnt seem to be correct difference for analysis. Please help us with the source
> 
> My analysis:
> 
> On July 15th pool pick, upto 24th May picks includes all the occupations. We don't know whether 24th may had 2613 applicants.
> 
> But Aug 5th report clearly mentions for 2613 and it has been picked till 28th may.
> 
> As per kmann, if July 15th had 5th or 6th may as last applicant for 2613 and 5th aug had till 28th May, it can be argued that on 5th august, a month's applications for 60 point holders have received invites which is a good sign. In this case, we might expect the invite in coming rounds.
> 
> If July 15th had 24th may as last applicant for 2613 and Aug 5th had 28th May, it is a difficult situation to expect invites soon.
> 
> Please express your comments.
> 
> Regards,
> Nandini


Here is a tracker as indicated one 2613er whose visa effect of date is 22nd-may had got the invite on 15th-july:

niravcha** 2613 60 2013/05/22 2013/07/15

15-July-2013 EOI Invitation Received Tracker | OZdeep


----------



## ltruong

ltruong said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on July 10 and since then, I do not receive any confirmation about my submission. Logging into skillselect, I could see its status is submitted. Given the fact that there is a cut off announced on Aug 5, will I be applied to that cut off ? I.e I will not receive any invitation ?
> 
> Some information about myself:
> Software Engineer 261313, ACS positive received: May 27, EOI: July 10 2013. 190 (state sponsored). If I count 5 points of State Sponsored, my score will be 60.
> 
> Right now, I have just done with EOI, do you know what are the next steps I must do to have 5 points of SS ?
> 
> Really appreciate your helps and good luck to all.


Hi guys, could someone please help!!!


----------



## Ishot557

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hi kmann,
> 
> How will we get to know that 5-6th May might have been picked for July 15th round? Last time report never mentions specifically on 2613 last pick date.
> And 24th - 28th May also doesnt seem to be correct difference for analysis. Please help us with the source
> 
> My analysis:
> 
> On July 15th pool pick, upto 24th May picks includes all the occupations. We don't know whether 24th may had 2613 applicants.
> 
> But Aug 5th report clearly mentions for 2613 and it has been picked till 28th may.
> 
> As per kmann, if July 15th had 5th or 6th may as last applicant for 2613 and 5th aug had till 28th May, it can be argued that on 5th august, a month's applications for 60 point holders have received invites which is a good sign. In this case, we might expect the invite in coming rounds.
> 
> If July 15th had 24th may as last applicant for 2613 and Aug 5th had 28th May, it is a difficult situation to expect invites soon.
> 
> Please express your comments.
> 
> Regards,
> Nandini


Thats a good summary but I do think that only 4-5 days been covered from 15july-5Aug. It is indeed difficult to get invites at present. But DIAC has already laid out path for 2613 for year 2013-14 I.e
160 odd invites sent per round which includes 65+ as well. 65+ might decrease with coming rounds-our best bet!!

"Pastures may appear greener on the other side of fence, but grass is always green where you water it" -Anonymous


----------



## kmann

prattech said:


> Sorry Guys, my occupation is 261311 ..Does somebody got it wrong?


Svshinde83 189 60pt 30 May 2013
prattech 189 261311 60 1st June,2013
GurgaonCouple 189 261311 60 8th June,2013
Ishot 189 261313 60 8th June,2013
nandini.nataraj 189 60pt 27 June 2013
kmann 189 261313 60 11th July,2013
ccham 489 261313 60 13th July,2013
sowmy 489 261313 60 19th July,2013
nestaxu 189 261313 60 23rd July,2013
samkalu 189 261313 60 24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014 189 261311 60 26th July,2013 

there you go m8


----------



## kmann

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hi kmann,
> 
> How will we get to know that 5-6th May might have been picked for July 15th round? Last time report never mentions specifically on 2613 last pick date.
> And 24th - 28th May also doesnt seem to be correct difference for analysis. Please help us with the source
> 
> My analysis:
> 
> On July 15th pool pick, upto 24th May picks includes all the occupations. We don't know whether 24th may had 2613 applicants.
> 
> But Aug 5th report clearly mentions for 2613 and it has been picked till 28th may.
> 
> As per kmann, if July 15th had 5th or 6th may as last applicant for 2613 and 5th aug had till 28th May, it can be argued that on 5th august, a month's applications for 60 point holders have received invites which is a good sign. In this case, we might expect the invite in coming rounds.
> 
> If July 15th had 24th may as last applicant for 2613 and Aug 5th had 28th May, it is a difficult situation to expect invites soon.
> 
> Please express your comments.
> 
> Regards,
> Nandini


Hi Nandini,

As per the report in skill select for 15th july 65ers were covered till 25 May 2013 and no 60ers.But as per 5th aug report 60ers till 28th may are covered.It means there are not much 65er left so we have chances of getting invite in coming rounds. Sooner or later we will be invited coz there arrnt gonna be much 65(+)ers in coming round to fill all those 4800 seats considering the fact SS is suspended for our occupation group and ACS rules of deducting exp may result in people losing valuable 5 or 10 points.

All we can do at this time is just pray that all of us get invited soon.Good luck to you nandini  I have a feeling all of us eventually will be invited, so just hang in dere. :thumb:


----------



## kmann

ltruong said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on July 10 and since then, I do not receive any confirmation about my submission. Logging into skillselect, I could see its status is submitted. Given the fact that there is a cut off announced on Aug 5, will I be applied to that cut off ? I.e I will not receive any invitation ?
> 
> Some information about myself:
> Software Engineer 261313, ACS positive received: May 27, EOI: July 10 2013. 190 (state sponsored). If I count 5 points of State Sponsored, my score will be 60.
> 
> Right now, I have just done with EOI, do you know what are the next steps I must do to have 5 points of SS ?
> 
> Really appreciate your helps and good luck to all.


Hi Itruong,

you submitted your EOI with 60 points or with 55 points ?? and have u applied for any state yet ?? do you have any SS from any state ??


----------



## nandini.nataraj

Ishot557 said:


> Thats a good summary but I do think that only 4-5 days been covered from 15july-5Aug. It is indeed difficult to get invites at present. But DIAC has already laid out path for 2613 for year 2013-14 I.e
> 160 odd invites sent per round which includes 65+ as well. 65+ might decrease with coming rounds-our best bet!!
> 
> "Pastures may appear greener on the other side of fence, but grass is always green where you water it" -Anonymous


Yeah... But there will be a few 60 pointers who will get 5 more due to increased work exp. They might have lodged EOI late Aug. There too, June and July 60 point holders lose out on quota...

I have applied on June 27th. I am expecting invite only on Nov 2nd round... That too if all is well... 

Between, pls tell me if we can claim points on all the experiences from ACS though it does not mention about the first 2 yrs... Has anyone included those exp and claimed points? i HAVE NOT. eLSE WOULD HAVE 65...;-)


----------



## kmann

nandini.nataraj said:


> Yeah... But there will be a few 60 pointers who will get 5 more due to increased work exp. They might have lodged EOI late Aug. There too, June and July 60 point holders lose out on quota...
> 
> I have applied on June 27th. I am expecting invite only on Nov 2nd round... That too if all is well...
> 
> Between, pls tell me if we can claim points on all the experiences from ACS though it does not mention about the first 2 yrs... Has anyone included those exp and claimed points? i HAVE NOT. eLSE WOULD HAVE 65...;-)


I would suggest, pls only claim exp which ACS has assessed as skilled.So far i havenot heard of any one who has claimed full exp on this forum


----------



## nandini.nataraj

kmann said:


> Hi Nandini,
> 
> As per the report in skill select for 15th july 65ers were covered till 25 May 2013 and no 60ers.But as per 5th aug report 60ers till 28th may are covered.It means there are not much 65er left so we have chances of getting invite in coming rounds. Sooner or later we will be invited coz there arrnt gonna be much 65(+)ers in coming round to fill all those 4800 seats considering the fact SS is suspended for our occupation group and ACS rules of deducting exp may result in people losing valuable 5 or 10 points.
> 
> All we can do at this time is just pray that all of us get invited soon.Good luck to you nandini  I have a feeling all of us eventually will be invited, so just hang in dere. :thumb:


Yes kmann... Lets pray for the best!!! Aug 19th will give clarity on their process... Just 6 more days to go... fingers crossed...


----------



## sowmy

ltruong said:


> Hi guys, could someone please help!!!


Hi Itruong,
In present situation,you have 3 options ,
1.give IELTS again and score more
2.apply relative sponsorship if u have any relative staying in AUS
3.wait till next invitation announcement from DIAC for state sponsorship ...


so better is to prepare well & give IELTS again ...


----------



## nandini.nataraj

kmann said:


> I would suggest, pls only claim exp which ACS has assessed as skilled.So far i havenot heard of any one who has claimed full exp on this forum


Hi kmann,

Your signature says that you were subjected to old ACS rule. As per that you can claim full point na? Also, you have a good IELTS score. I dont find any reason why you are waiting for 60 points pick. It will be for sure more than 65... Just out of curiosity and also there is another expat member who is in same situation. He has old ACS report. Can he claim the points mentioned in ACS report?

Please advise.
Regards,
Nandini


----------



## ltruong

kmann said:


> Hi Itruong,
> 
> you submitted your EOI with 60 points or with 55 points ?? and have u applied for any state yet ?? do you have any SS from any state ??


Hi KMann,

Thanks for replying. 
I submitted EOI with 55 points, I chose 2 options, one is 189 (I tend to re-taking IELTS to get a score of 7 each to have 10 points) and other is 190 (I chose NSW as my preferred state). I have not applied any state yet, do we need to apply for SS before submitting EOI ? I thought I needed to submit EOI, then got something like acknowledgement or confirmation in order to apply for SS.

With 55 points, if I have SS from NSW I will have 60 points. But since I just happen to know the cut off, so I am thinking I will not have SS . Is that correct ?


----------



## kmann

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hi kmann,
> 
> Your signature says that you were subjected to old ACS rule. As per that you can claim full point na? Also, you have a good IELTS score. I dont find any reason why you are waiting for 60 points pick. It will be for sure more than 65... Just out of curiosity and also there is another expat member who is in same situation. He has old ACS report. Can he claim the points mentioned in ACS report?
> 
> Please advise.
> Regards,
> Nandini


YES Nandini, My ACS is as per old format and in that my total exp right after my bachelors has been assessed as skilled.So acc to ACS letter 2 years and 9 months has been assessed as skilled coz at time i had 2 years and 9 months of exp. Currrently I have 3 years and 8 months of exp, so I am claiming pointsfor whole of my exp i.e 5 points. I cant have more than 60 for that either i need to sit IELTS and get 8 in each or wait for my exp to reach 5 years, but that would be too late i guess.Thats why I am sticking to 60 points only.

And for rest of my exp I will be providing payslips, IT returns, bank statements and references which was not assessed by ACS. I hope you got my point. anything else please let me know.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## kmann

ltruong said:


> Hi KMann,
> 
> Thanks for replying.
> I submitted EOI with 55 points, I chose 2 options, one is 189 (I tend to re-taking IELTS to get a score of 7 each to have 10 points) and other is 190 (I chose NSW as my preferred state). I have not applied any state yet, do we need to apply for SS before submitting EOI ? I thought I needed to submit EOI, then got something like acknowledgement or confirmation in order to apply for SS.
> 
> With 55 points, if I have SS from NSW I will have 60 points. But since I just happen to know the cut off, so I am thinking I will not have SS . Is that correct ?


Yes you are right, you cannot apply for SS at this point of time as per new rules by DIAC. All you can do is re take IELTS and try to get 7 in each.Thats your only chance or if you have any relative in AUS ask them to sponsor you.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## nandini.nataraj

kmann said:


> YES Nandini, My ACS is as per old format and in that my total exp right after my bachelors has been assessed as skilled.So acc to ACS letter 2 years and 9 months has been assessed as skilled coz at time i had 2 years and 9 months of exp. Currrently I have 3 years and 8 months of exp, so I am claiming pointsfor whole of my exp i.e 5 points. I cant have more than 60 for that either i need to sit IELTS and get 8 in each or wait for my exp to reach 5 years, but that would be too late i guess.Thats why I am sticking to 60 points only.
> 
> And for rest of my exp I will be providing payslips, IT returns, bank statements and references which was not assessed by ACS. I hope you got my point. anything else please let me know.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan



Yo... Got it Karan... I thought you had more than 5 yrs and calculated...

All the best!!! It works.,.. Lets wait for the invite...

Regards,
Nandini


----------



## AusIndia

If anyone can give opinion about my Query too, Is hall be glad 

Query was: Also plz share ur views about my chances of getting an invite and when, with current score of 60 points of mine. There have been 918 invites already filled out of total of just 1380 invites for ICT System/ Business Analysts. 
The 5th Aug round results are 65 pointers with 20th July cut off time.

Any views/ guesses? If I get 65 after adding partner skills, will the situation be almost confirmed? or still its not enough? As 65 pointers is cut off till 20th July for our code! (and not 60)


----------



## nandini.nataraj

AusIndia said:


> Hey, plz can someone reply to this:
> Seeing the trend for ICT SYSTEM Analyst, cut off date is : 2013-07-20 at 65 points.
> My points are 60.
> If I improve my IELTS, I can get 70 points. But can u suggest, which IELTS result is considered by DIAC? The latest one always, or the highest so far since past 2 years?
> 
> Current result is: L: 6.5, all 3 other modules: 7. But no marks claimed in EOI for English.
> 
> So, just to have 7 in Listening now, I want to retake IELTS. But what if God Forbid I get lesser band than before this time?? Which result shall be considered by DIAC then? My previous higher or my latest lower? (Both taken in last 6 months).
> Thanks


Hi AusIndia,

I have no clue on the retake of IELTS test... 

All I feel is that IELTS test report number which you provide shall be validated. In that case, the report which you put in your EOI will be considered.

Any one who have the idea, pls help AusIndia...

Regards,
Nandini


----------



## AusIndia

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hi AusIndia,
> 
> I have no clue on the retake of IELTS test...
> 
> All I feel is that IELTS test report number which you provide shall be validated. In that case, the report which you put in your EOI will be considered.
> 
> Any one who have the idea, pls help AusIndia...
> 
> Regards,
> Nandini




Ah yes, another query was about IELTS. Thanks Nandini 

Seeing the trend for ICT SYSTEM Analyst, cut off date is : 2013-07-20 at 65 points.
My points are 60.
If I improve my IELTS, I can get 70 points. But can u suggest, which IELTS result is considered by DIAC? The latest one always, or the highest so far since past 2 years?

Current result is: L: 6.5, all 3 other modules: 7. But no marks claimed in EOI for English.

So, just to have 7 in Listening now, I want to retake IELTS. But what if God Forbid I get lesser band than before this time?? Which result shall be considered by DIAC then? My previous higher or my latest lower? (Both taken in last 6 months).
Also, its written on English scetion of EOI that :Submit your latest ENglish Test Results". SO why word "latest" written?  

Thanks


----------



## kmann

AusIndia said:


> Hey, plz can someone reply to this:
> Seeing the trend for ICT SYSTEM Analyst, cut off date is : 2013-07-20 at 65 points.
> My points are 60.
> If I improve my IELTS, I can get 70 points. But can u suggest, which IELTS result is considered by DIAC? The latest one always, or the highest so far since past 2 years?
> 
> Current result is: L: 6.5, all 3 other modules: 7. But no marks claimed in EOI for English.
> 
> So, just to have 7 in Listening now, I want to retake IELTS. But what if God Forbid I get lesser band than before this time?? Which result shall be considered by DIAC then? My previous higher or my latest lower? (Both taken in last 6 months).
> Thanks


your IELTS result is valid for 3 years, you can use any result with higher band score as long as its valid.for instance in your last result u get lower band score and in previous one you had higher score,so you can use the old IELTS result, no issues in that

Go ahead and sit for IELTS and try to get 7 in each so as to get those valuable 10 points.with 60 points i dont think you will get invite this year for 261311. as per DIAC new rules they will be sending around 30 invites oer round for your code. so 60ers dnt stand any chance. Moreover since the occupation ceiling due to this will last for year you shuld definitly sit for IELTS and get those 10 points and as soon as you get them you will definitly be invited.


All the best 

Regards,
Karan


----------



## ivetka233

AusIndia said:


> If anyone can give opinion about my Query too, Is hall be glad
> 
> Query was: Also plz share ur views about my chances of getting an invite and when, with current score of 60 points of mine. There have been 918 invites already filled out of total of just 1380 invites for ICT System/ Business Analysts.
> The 5th Aug round results are 65 pointers with 20th July cut off time.
> 
> Any views/ guesses? If I get 65 after adding partner skills, will the situation be almost confirmed? or still its not enough? As 65 pointers is cut off till 20th July for our code! (and not 60)



Apply as much you can, otherwise you wount be invited.....


----------



## kmann

AusIndia said:


> If anyone can give opinion about my Query too, Is hall be glad
> 
> Query was: Also plz share ur views about my chances of getting an invite and when, with current score of 60 points of mine. There have been 918 invites already filled out of total of just 1380 invites for ICT System/ Business Analysts.
> The 5th Aug round results are 65 pointers with 20th July cut off time.
> 
> Any views/ guesses? If I get 65 after adding partner skills, will the situation be almost confirmed? or still its not enough? As 65 pointers is cut off till 20th July for our code! (and not 60)


As i said in my last post with 60 points you dont stand any chance, pls try to get any points that you can.Add spouse to your application and get those 5 points and move ahead in the queue.also, try for IELTS again


----------



## nandini.nataraj

kmann said:


> your IELTS result is valid for 3 years, you can use any result with higher band score as long as its valid.for instance in your last result u get lower band score and in previous one you had higher score,so you can use the old IELTS result, no issues in that
> 
> Go ahead and sit for IELTS and try to get 7 in each so as to get those valuable 10 points.with 60 points i dont think you will get invite this year for 261311. as per DIAC new rules they will be sending around 30 invites oer round for your code. so 60ers dnt stand any chance. Moreover since the occupation ceiling due to this will last for year you shuld definitly sit for IELTS and get those 10 points and as soon as you get them you will definitly be invited.
> 
> 
> All the best
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Hi Karan,

Whats with the "30 invites for the occupation code"? It is 165 per round na?

Or is it like 261311 - 30 quota
261312 - 30 quota, 261313 - 30 quota???

Please give your actual thoughts so that I can think of my chances of getting invitation. Applied on June 27th...  Really worried!


----------



## Harish2013

AusIndia said:


> If anyone can give opinion about my Query too, Is hall be glad
> 
> Query was: Also plz share ur views about my chances of getting an invite and when, with current score of 60 points of mine. There have been 918 invites already filled out of total of just 1380 invites for ICT System/ Business Analysts.
> The 5th Aug round results are 65 pointers with 20th July cut off time.
> 
> Any views/ guesses? If I get 65 after adding partner skills, will the situation be almost confirmed? or still its not enough? As 65 pointers is cut off till 20th July for our code! (and not 60)


IF you have 65pts, then you will have chance but also need wait few rounds.

Firstly, there are around 462 positions left for 2611. 
And there are 21 invitation round left till July-2014. 
Then DIAC use pro rata allocation of the remaining places rule in those 21 rounds. 
It would be around only 22 persons be invited in each round.

From July15-July20, there are 22 persons have 65 or above. IF with this pace, then july20-Aug19 there might be around 4*22 = 88 persons have 65 and above..
So Aug19 take 22 persons till july28;
Sep2nd take 22 persons till August 5;
Sep19 round take 22 persons till August 11th visa effect of date..
...
...


----------



## AusIndia

kmann said:


> As i said in my last post with 60 points you dont stand any chance, pls try to get any points that you can.Add spouse to your application and get those 5 points and move ahead in the queue.also, try for IELTS again


Thanks! It was great motivation
Actually, Im thinking to just add 5 points of spouse and not rely on retake of IELTS! As its not very confirmed.
So with 65 points, is it like almost a confirmtion of an invite? Or is it almost similar to 60 pointers, as our Cut off for our code on 5th August was at 65! and not on 60 like Software Programmers had! So any valuable advice about 65 points chances?


----------



## ivetka233

Harish2013 said:


> IF you have 65pts, then you will have chance but also need wait few rounds.
> 
> Firstly, there are around 462 positions left for 2611.
> And there are 21 invitation round left till July-2014.
> Then DIAC use pro rata allocation of the remaining places rule in those 21 rounds.
> It would be around only 22 persons be invited in each round.
> 
> From July15-July20, there are 22 persons have 65 or above. IF with this pace, then july20-Aug19 there might be around 4*22 = 88 persons have 65 and above..
> So Aug19 take 22 persons till july28;
> Sep2nd take 22 persons till August 5;
> Sep19 round take 22 persons till August 11th visa effect of date..
> ...
> ...



But you forgot that at this moment , yesterday, tommorow, new and new people will get additional 10, , 20 points from elswhere,,, this will postpone everything and they be consider first again,,,,


----------



## kmann

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hi Karan,
> 
> Whats with the "30 invites for the occupation code"? It is 165 per round na?
> 
> Or is it like 261311 - 30 quota
> 261312 - 30 quota, 261313 - 30 quota???
> 
> Please give your actual thoughts so that I can think of my chances of getting invitation. Applied on June 27th...  Really worried!


Nandini, you need not to worry for 261313 the cap is 165 per round only. I was talking about 261311 (business and sys analysts) there is separate cap for them per round as per pro rata which i guess is somewhere between 20 and 30.

hope you are clear.

regards,
Karan


----------



## kmann

AusIndia said:


> Thanks! It was great motivation
> Actually, Im thinking to just add 5 points of spouse and not rely on retake of IELTS! As its not very confirmed.
> So with 65 points, is it like almost a confirmtion of an invite? Or is it almost similar to 60 pointers, as our Cut off for our code on 5th August was at 65! and not on 60 like Software Programmers had! So any valuable advice about 65 points chances?


even 65ers also have VISA date of effect so greater your VISA DOE later you will get invite.so pls try to go for partner skills as soon as you can and submit your EOI with 65 points.More sooner greater are your chances for the invite.


regards,
Karan


----------



## Harish2013

ivetka233 said:


> But you forgot that at this moment , yesterday, tommorow, new and new people will get additional 10, , 20 points from elswhere,,, this will postpone everything and they be consider first again,,,,


All those moments as you mentioned have been included in period of July20--Aug19 aready. Cause the cut-off time is July20 with 65pts for 2611.


----------



## Harish2013

AusIndia said:


> Thanks! It was great motivation
> Actually, Im thinking to just add 5 points of spouse and not rely on retake of IELTS! As its not very confirmed.
> So with 65 points, is it like almost a confirmtion of an invite? Or is it almost similar to 60 pointers, as our Cut off for our code on 5th August was at 65! and not on 60 like Software Programmers had! So any valuable advice about 65 points chances?


The pass mark is not fixed, if there are 22 persons having 70pt, then the pass mark of 2611 will be 70pt. But 65pt surely have more chance than 60pt holders.


----------



## ivetka233

Harish2013 said:


> All those moments as you mentioned have been included in period of July20--Aug19 aready. Cause the cut-off time is July20 with 65pts for 2611.



Not really because,, people who created EOI and waited now with 60, 65 points are in your calculations even if some 60's gain10 points, become 70's ......

But what about somebody is just getting skill assesment, with already waiting high EISLT score? these ones- newcomming people will take over all of them in queue asap one of them gain 70 +,,,as will be invited as 1st before all waiting in queue


----------



## Harish2013

ivetka233 said:


> Not really because,, people who created EOI and waited now with 60, 65 points are in your calculations even if some 60's gain10 points, become 70's ......
> 
> But what about somebody is just getting skill assesment, with already waiting high EISLT score? these ones- newcomming people will take over all of them in queue asap one of them gain 70 +,,,as will be invited as 1st before all waiting in queue


Then there will be tons of scenarios as could be talked about..Who can predict the future? What we could do is to make common assumption based on legacy data report. Or i could say the whole IT door will be closed after the election... who knows??


----------



## ivetka233

Harish2013 said:


> Then there will be tons of scenarios as could be talked about..Who can predict the future? What we could do is to make common assumption based on legacy data report. Or i could say the whole IT door will be closed after the election... who knows??




Yes, this was very true,, why you mean after election can anything change? If there is Occupation Cealing already given they cant remove it,,,so safe are figures of people on list,,all can change is next July,, nt sure how this can change after election?


----------



## kmann

Guys pls be positive we all would be invited for sure.  All we need is some patience and strength while waiting for the invite.


----------



## Harish2013

ivetka233 said:


> Yes, this was very true,, why you mean after election can anything change? If there is Occupation Cealing already given they cant remove it,,,so safe are figures of people on list,,all can change is next July,, nt sure how this can change after election?


If the party out of power win the game, then we dont know what might happen.
Could be bad or good to the GSM program...

As there happened once in Canada in 2012, without notice, Canada arbitrarily rejected a backlog of nearly 100,000 applications, representing 280,000 people, many of whom had waited years to come to Canada. Every nation's immigration policy is written through an economic prism — it's all about what's good for the country economically.... That means someone will always be excluded or rejected. 

How the IT market in Australia currently?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

kmann said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am creating this thread for all with ANZ code 261313 who submitted their EOI June 1st, 2013 onwards with 60 points and are waiting for invitation.Please everyone post your details here with your EOI submission date so that we can have an idea when can we get invite for 261313 with 60 points.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


I would suggest you ask everyone to create a new tab in this excel sheet and fill the details... It will be easier for everyone to track EOI Trend as well along with the Assessment Trend.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## anujmalhotra262

I would suggest to pls create a new tab in this excel sheet and fill the details... It will be easier for everyone to track EOI Trend as well along with the Assessment Trend.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## ivetka233

Why you people assking if you can add 5 points for relative sponsorship- partner etc...everyone should maximize their points and than create EOI.

Anyway how come so many partner points people exist, is unreal. Partner points been all the time harder part to get, nt sure how can suddenly so many can claim...is too much evidence needs to be provide, is nt just you have a partner and than you claim. Please guys check this up with DIAC of paperwork,,,,in case you can do it GO FOR IT!!!!

You all sitting on your luck,,not sure why you not looking for any chances to get from bottom to top......as per this forum even being on the top is no chance to be winner but still better than waiting on the ground.


----------



## Jazz2013

Yes, you can include your parents as dependent.

for BCA - bachelors in technology
BSC - bachelors in science



rumel36 said:


> Hello Jazz,
> 
> thanks...
> 
> two more confusions:
> 
> If I want to add my parents as dependent then can I include them?
> 
> Which degree should I select Honors in Science, Business and Technology
> or Bachelor in Science, Business and Technology ?


----------



## rumel36

Jazz2013 said:


> Yes, you can include your parents as dependent.
> 
> for BCA - bachelors in technology
> BSC - bachelors in science


If I add them as dependent then can I apply for them with me??

If possible to apply then what I have to show for them such extra document or requirements for eligibility??


----------



## rumel36

rumel36 said:


> If I add them as dependent then can I apply for them with me??
> 
> If possible to apply then what I have to show for them such extra document or requirements for eligibility??


If I am in same organization but my designation changed for promotion, in that case should I need to add my previous designation period and current designation period differently in EOI??

plz suggest


----------



## JP Mosa

rumel36 said:


> If I am in same organization but my designation changed for promotion, in that case should I need to add my previous designation period and current designation period differently in EOI??
> 
> plz suggest


enter current designation........while submitting docs........submit all docs.....such as promotion letter....etc


----------



## sathiyaseelan

rumel36 said:


> If I am in same organization but my designation changed for promotion, in that case should I need to add my previous designation period and current designation period differently in EOI??
> 
> plz suggest


Hi Rumel,

Frankly speaking, your designation will not influence the reward of visa. Here what is importnt is the roles andresponsibilitied you perform. If you get a promotion, update your position with new one in current company. There is no need to add separate details. Just simply chnge the designation and leave other things.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## rumel36

JP Mosa said:


> enter current designation........while submitting docs........submit all docs.....such as promotion letter....etc


that means:

my current designation is Lead Engr. and I hv joined as Sr.SE in 2010 and got promotion in 2012 as LE. So, should I have to add the whole period as LE?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

rumel36 said:


> that means:
> 
> my current designation is Lead Engr. and I hv joined as Sr.SE in 2010 and got promotion in 2012 as LE. So, should I have to add the whole period as LE?


Hi Rumel,

You are right. Under position, you need to mention "Lead engr and the tenure is from 2010 to 2012.

All the best,
Sathiya


----------



## rumel36

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Rumel,
> 
> You are right. Under position, you need to mention "Lead engr and the tenure is from 2010 to 2012.
> 
> All the best,
> Sathiya


Sathiya thanks..

I think I've to clear more:

Sr. SE = from 2010 to March 2012

LE = from 2012 (continue)

Should I hv to mention differently?

My ACS has done last year with designation Sr. SE


----------



## sathiyaseelan

rumel36 said:


> Sathiya thanks..
> 
> I think I've to clear more:
> 
> Sr. SE = from 2010 to March 2012
> 
> LE = from 2012 (continue)
> 
> Should I hv to mention differently?
> 
> My ACS has done last year with designation Sr. SE


Hi Rumel,

You ned to enter "LE" as your position in EOI and enter the duration from 2010 to March 2012. Then, what you need to do is to submit the promotion letter, offer letter mentioning your old position (Sr. SE), etc. to the case officer to validate your experience.

All the best for your visa.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## rumel36

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Rumel,
> 
> You ned to enter "LE" as your position in EOI and enter the duration from 2010 to March 2012. Then, what you need to do is to submit the promotion letter, offer letter mentioning your old position (Sr. SE), etc. to the case officer to validate your experience.
> 
> All the best for your visa.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


one more thing I hv to add, In my new assessment it is mentioned separately with different period...

I should keep the end date blank as suggested


----------



## sathiyaseelan

rumel36 said:


> one more thing I hv to add, In my new assessment it is mentioned separately with different period...
> 
> I should keep the end date blank as suggested


Rumel,

Yes, you should leave the last date blank, if you still work with this company.

Tell me exactly how your current employment with the present employer was assessed by ACS.

Did they assess only for Sr.SE pofle until, 2010 or LE until, 2012 or so?

if they evaluated your skills for Sr.SE till 2010, still you need to enter you present designation and can claim once your case officer is assigned following the invitation by showing promotion letters like that. As i told you already, there is no need to enter different details separately for your current job.

Hope you understand.

Sathiya


----------



## rumel36

sathiyaseelan said:


> Rumel,
> 
> Yes, you should leave the last date blank, if you still work with this company.
> 
> Tell me exactly how your current employment with the present employer was assessed by ACS.
> 
> Did they assess only for Sr.SE pofle until, 2010 or LE until, 2012 or so?
> 
> if they evaluated your skills for Sr.SE till 2010, still you need to enter you present designation and can claim once your case officer is assigned following the invitation by showing promotion letters like that. As i told you already, there is no need to enter different details separately for your current job.
> 
> Hope you understand.
> 
> Sathiya


Thanks

In my new ACS letter it is evaluated for 
Sr. SE 06/10 to 03/12.
LE 04/12 to 04/13

but previous acs letter evaluated for 
Sr. SE 06/10 to 03/12

I will submit my old acs letter.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

rumel36 said:


> Thanks
> 
> In my new ACS letter it is evaluated for
> Sr. SE 06/10 to 03/12.
> LE 04/12 to 04/13
> 
> but previous acs letter evaluated for
> Sr. SE 06/10 to 03/12
> 
> I will submit my old acs letter.


See,

Still, you need to enter your current designaion that is LE with 06/10 to 04/13 as the period you work with your current company although you submit the old ACS evaluation. If there is a change in your designation due to promotion or so but the roles and responsibilities are unaffected, then there is no need to put a different details for new position. Just enter only one information for each employer you worked with. 

However, if your roles and responsiblities are completely changing from, say, Telecom engineer to Network planner, that are absolutely different from each other, (for example) then you need to give separate details.

Hope you undrtood.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## rumel36

sathiyaseelan said:


> See,
> 
> Still, you need to enter your current designaion that is LE with 06/10 to 04/13 as the period you work with your current company although you submit the old ACS evaluation. If there is a change in your designation due to promotion or so but the roles and responsibilities are unaffected, then there is no need to put a different details for new position. Just enter only one information for each employer you worked with.
> 
> However, if your roles and responsiblities are completely changing from, say, Telecom engineer to Network planner, that are absolutely different from each other, (for example) then you need to give separate details.
> 
> Hope you undrtood.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


hmm..clear 

Thanks Sathiya

one thing: can I add my parents as dependent and apply for them with me ?


----------



## NIKSS

can i submit two eoi for different state sponsorship,? i want to apply WA and SA under 489 subclass


----------



## sathiyaseelan

NIKSS said:


> can i submit two eoi for different state sponsorship,? i want to apply WA and SA under 489 subclass


Hi NIKSS,

Unfortunately, a candidate can submit only one EOI.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

rumel36 said:


> hmm..clear
> 
> Thanks Sathiya
> 
> one thing: can I add my parents as dependent and apply for them with me ?


Rumel,

Haplessly, there is no provision to include your dependent parents in your application as of now. As far as aus immigration is concerned, dependents means your spouse and children. Only they can be added as your dependents. But, there is another facility where you can take your parents to aus for the duration of 1 year following which they have to come back to India before relocating to aus again. I think it's a multiple entry visa that has some restrictions. 

But, it is confirmed that you can't include your parents in your EOI application.

Tip: Just post all your dubts in a single click (message) to get combined answers quickly.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## rumel36

sathiyaseelan said:


> Rumel,
> 
> Haplessly, there is no provision to include your dependent parents in your application as of now. As far as aus immigration is concerned, dependents means your spouse and children. Only they can be added as your dependents. But, there is another facility where you can take your parents to aus for the duration of 1 year following which they have to come back to India before relocating to aus again. I think it's a multiple entry visa that has some restrictions.
> 
> But, it is confirmed that you can't include your parents in your EOI application.
> 
> Tip: Just post all your dubts in a single click (message) to get combined answers quickly.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


Thanks.. I already asked in my previous post in combined 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-633.html


----------



## k.v.hanumesh

sunilnanda said:


> Yes, I think you have better chances of getting invited on Aug 19th than me. I am one week behind you.
> 
> Best of Luck!!


Guys ,

can any one suggest which will be high demand for 2613 (Software & development) ... we have different 261311 , 261312 etc .. which will be high demand which one will be picked first i just lodged my EOI on 13th Aug 2013 with 65 point score for ANZCO 261311
Appreciate and waiting for your valuable reponse.

Regards,
hanumesh


----------



## rockyrambo

sathiyaseelan said:


> Rumel,
> 
> Haplessly, there is no provision to include your dependent parents in your application as of now. As far as aus immigration is concerned, dependents means your spouse and children. Only they can be added as your dependents. But, there is another facility where you can take your parents to aus for the duration of 1 year following which they have to come back to India before relocating to aus again. I think it's a multiple entry visa that has some restrictions.
> 
> But, it is confirmed that you can't include your parents in your EOI application.
> 
> Tip: Just post all your dubts in a single click (message) to get combined answers quickly.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


I think there has always been a provision to include parents as your dependents. Hasn't there been? They need to give a proof of functional English much as any other dependent would give. Additionally, they have to be monetarily and otherwise fully dependent on you. Hence, if you can show that, you can include them as dependents. I dont think so that DIAC has imposed any restriction on parents per se.


----------



## ccham

nvitation Round on 19 August 2013
Announcement, Newsflash, Other, Quick reference for skilled workers, System Update Aug 15 2013

Please note that there will be no invitations issued for the following occupations in the upcoming invitation round on 19 August 2013. The department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and we expect to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013. 



The occupational groups affected are:

2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers

2334 Electronics Engineers

2339 Other Engineering Professionals

2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts

2613 Software and Applications Programmers

2633 Telecommunications Engineers


----------



## urn

ccham said:


> nvitation Round on 19 August 2013
> Announcement, Newsflash, Other, Quick reference for skilled workers, System Update Aug 15 2013
> 
> Please note that there will be no invitations issued for the following occupations in the upcoming invitation round on 19 August 2013. The department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and we expect to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> The occupational groups affected are:
> 
> 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
> 
> 2334 Electronics Engineers
> 
> 2339 Other Engineering Professionals
> 
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
> 
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers
> 
> 2633 Telecommunications Engineers


Where did you find this information? I believe this is just a rumor. :sorry:


----------



## icriding

urn said:


> Where did you find this information? I believe this is just a rumor. :sorry:



*Invitation Round on 19 August 2013 » SkillSelect Support*

*Link:* Invitation Round on 19 August 2013 » SkillSelect Support


----------



## simple_man

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum, got my skill assessed by ACS in May and after cutting down the 2 years, my exp came down to 2 years 11 months. The last organization experience which ACS assessed was till date , that means i worked in that organization for another 2 more months after the skill assessment result was sent out to me by ACS , which gives me 3 years & 1 months. However ACS only Assessed the EXP which was available at that time which only came down to 2 years & 11 months.

With these information I have lodged EOI with 60 Points.

So my question here is - since I had provided the statutory declaration of my last org exp as from date to till date (Since I was working in that company during that time frame) , will the 3 + years get counted ? or do I have to re-assess my 2 months experience again with ACS. 

OR

Is it OK I can provide the proof's to DIAC with my exp letter with the start and end date to prove the continuation of my Experience in that organization ?

Any help on this is appreciated , thanks in Advance.

br,
Simple_Man


----------



## kmann

simple_man said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum, got my skill assessed by ACS in May and after cutting down the 2 years, my exp came down to 2 years 11 months. The last organization experience which ACS assessed was till date , that means i worked in that organization for another 2 more months after the skill assessment result was sent out to me by ACS , which gives me 3 years & 1 months. However ACS only Assessed the EXP which was available at that time which only came down to 2 years & 11 months.
> 
> With these information I have lodged EOI with 60 Points.
> 
> So my question here is - since I had provided the statutory declaration of my last org exp as from date to till date (Since I was working in that company during that time frame) , will the 3 + years get counted ? or do I have to re-assess my 2 months experience again with ACS.
> 
> OR
> 
> Is it OK I can provide the proof's to DIAC with my exp letter with the start and end date to prove the continuation of my Experience in that organization ?
> 
> Any help on this is appreciated , thanks in Advance.
> 
> br,
> Simple_Man


No need man. Just provide the proof for additional 2 months such as payslips, bank statements and exp letter.That will do. I am in same boat as you. My exp assessed was 2 years and 9 months.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## kmann

simple_man said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum, got my skill assessed by ACS in May and after cutting down the 2 years, my exp came down to 2 years 11 months. The last organization experience which ACS assessed was till date , that means i worked in that organization for another 2 more months after the skill assessment result was sent out to me by ACS , which gives me 3 years & 1 months. However ACS only Assessed the EXP which was available at that time which only came down to 2 years & 11 months.
> 
> With these information I have lodged EOI with 60 Points.
> 
> So my question here is - since I had provided the statutory declaration of my last org exp as from date to till date (Since I was working in that company during that time frame) , will the 3 + years get counted ? or do I have to re-assess my 2 months experience again with ACS.
> 
> OR
> 
> Is it OK I can provide the proof's to DIAC with my exp letter with the start and end date to prove the continuation of my Experience in that organization ?
> 
> Any help on this is appreciated , thanks in Advance.
> 
> br,
> Simple_Man


Also if possible, kindly share your VISA sublass details here such as EOI submission Date, Total Points and ANZ code you applied for.


----------



## PKMCL

ccham said:


> nvitation Round on 19 August 2013
> Announcement, Newsflash, Other, Quick reference for skilled workers, System Update Aug 15 2013
> 
> Please note that there will be no invitations issued for the following occupations in the upcoming invitation round on 19 August 2013. The department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and we expect to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> The occupational groups affected are:
> 
> 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
> 
> 2334 Electronics Engineers
> 
> 2339 Other Engineering Professionals
> 
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
> 
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers
> 
> 2633 Telecommunications Engineers


Hello, This is bad news. Does this mean that the applicants who were supposed to be invited on 19 August would be invited on 02 Sep, or does it mean a few applicants who have met 60 points might not receive invitations at all (only the higher point holders would be called and a part of applicants with 60 points who are within the quota limits might not be invited).

Thanks
PKMCL


----------



## skcetarun23

PKMCL said:


> Hello, This is bad news. Does this mean that the applicants who were supposed to be invited on 19 August would be invited on 02 Sep, or does it mean a few applicants who have met 60 points might not receive invitations at all (only the higher point holders would be called and a part of applicants with 60 points who are within the quota limits might not be invited).
> 
> Thanks
> PKMCL


Hi pkmcl,

If you see the overall picture 60 point holders have dim chance of getting invitation (not impossible) for the year 2013/2014 however, I believe if the DIAC opens same amount of occupation ceilings next year 2014/2015 then we have high chance of getting invitations next year because there won't be any backlogs with 65+ point holders.


----------



## rumel36

PKMCL said:


> Hello, This is bad news. Does this mean that the applicants who were supposed to be invited on 19 August would be invited on 02 Sep, or does it mean a few applicants who have met 60 points might not receive invitations at all (only the higher point holders would be called and a part of applicants with 60 points who are within the quota limits might not be invited).
> 
> Thanks
> PKMCL


DIAC is trying to slow down the invitation process for those occupations so that these applications would be processed during the whole year along with other occupations..

Disadvantages:
->Long time we hv to wait for invitation
->Occupation ceiling will reach before end of the year

Advantages:
->More applicants could apply who are preparing for apply.
->Occupation quota will be available during the whole year 

Its true that they will prefer higher points but it is not for long time...because total number of higher points achievers is not much enough to fill the quota..

It is also true that 60 points achievers have to wait to get invited bt it cant be said that 60 points wont help to get invitation.

We have to wait with patience until the new changes announcement and for next round then total scenario will be cleared 

Good news will come InshAllah


----------



## skcetarun23

rumel36 said:


> DIAC is trying to slow down the invitation process for those occupations so that these applications would be processed during the whole year along with other occupations..
> 
> Disadvantages:
> ->Long time we hv to wait for invitation
> ->Occupation ceiling will reach before end of the year
> 
> Advantages:
> ->More applicants could apply who are preparing for apply.
> ->Occupation quota will be available during the whole year
> 
> Its true that they will prefer higher points but it is not for long time...because total number of higher points achievers is not much enough to fill the quota..
> 
> It is also true that 60 points achievers have to wait to get invited bt it cant be said that 60 points wont help to get invitation.
> 
> We have to wait with patience until the new changes announcement and for next round then total scenario will be cleared
> 
> Good news will come InshAllah


Yes this is 100% true achieving 65+ is not an easy task if we wait patiently sooner or later we will definitely receive invitation.


----------



## rumel36

skcetarun23 said:


> Yes this is 100% true achieving 65+ is not an easy task if we wait patiently sooner or later we will definitely receive invitation.


Actually, they have designed the migration rules so that 60 points can be achieved easily but achieving 65-70 points is quite tough. Somehow points must be within 60-65 points to comply their rules


----------



## skcetarun23

Hi Guys,

The following information may be useful for some guys regarding updating EOI details. 

Just now I removed my work experience from EOI as I came to know internship with stipends are not considered as work experience.

The point is my date of effect did not change I guess that if there is no change in points date of visa will not be affected.

Good luck


----------



## Mroks

skcetarun23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The following information may be useful for some guys regarding updating EOI details.
> 
> Just now I removed my work experience from EOI as I came to know internship with stipends are not considered as work experience.
> 
> The point is my date of effect did not change I guess that if there is no change in points date of visa will not be affected.
> 
> Good luck


You are right. As long as points do not change due to EOI modification the Visa Date of Effect will not change.


----------



## NIKSS

*multipal EOI*

thank u for ur reply 

can u tell me , where in skillselect web site or anywhere mention that we can not submit multipal EOI?
i think if we can submit same profile with two diffrent state selection .


----------



## Jullz

What's the correct answer if you were in a de facto relationship, but it ended, and you are applying alone?
You cannot say that you were NEVER in a relationship - to tick - never married, but separated doesn't also seem to fit...

_Select the term that best describes the relationship status from the option list: 

• Divorced The client's marriage has been legally dissolved by legal authority, usually a family court, and the client has documentary evidence to this effect. 
•	Engaged The client is betrothed to enter into a legally recognised marriage. 
•	De facto The client currently lives together with a partner (opposite or same-sex), without being legally married, in a genuine domestic relationship to the exclusion of all others.* 
•	Married The client and the client's partner have entered into a marriage which is legally recognised and documented.* 
•	*Never married *The client has never entered into a legally recognised marriage or de facto relationship. 
•	*Separated* The client or the client's partner no longer live together in a marital situation or in a genuine domestic relationship to the exclusion of all others and would normally live apart without having finalised divorce proceedings to terminate the marriage. 
•	Widowed The client's partner is deceased and immediately prior to their death, the client was in a legal marriage or de facto relationship. 
_


----------



## NIKSS

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi NIKSS,
> 
> Unfortunately, a candidate can submit only one EOI.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


where u have read this?, tell me the link,,, i want to read that we can not submit two eoi, 
u say i have to submit 1 eoi and wait for 2 months for sponsorship and if i get reffuse bye that state then i will apply for another one.., and again wait for net 2 months, better way submit two eoi with select two different state,


----------



## Jullz

NIKSS said:


> where u have read this?, tell me the link,,, i want to read that we can not submit two eoi,
> u say i have to submit 1 eoi and wait for 2 months for sponsorship and if i get reffuse bye that state then i will apply for another one.., and again wait for net 2 months, better way submit two eoi with select two different state,


...or submit 1 EOI with no preferred state.
_By selecting "any" your EOI will be able to be seen by all state and territory Governments. By selecting one state or territory your EOI will be able to be seen by only that state or territory._


----------



## icriding

NIKSS said:


> thank u for ur reply
> 
> can u tell me , where in skillselect web site or anywhere mention that we can not submit multipal EOI?
> i think if we can submit same profile with two diffrent state selection .


Your EOI is linked and locked to your passport number, Date of Birth and Name.


----------



## NIKSS

Jullz said:


> ...or submit 1 EOI with no preferred state.
> _By selecting "any" your EOI will be able to be seen by all state and territory Governments. By selecting one state or territory your EOI will be able to be seen by only that state or territory._


ya that true, i am applying for SA and WA, both states requierment is same, in EOI we should select SA as a prefer state to live then only SA would give sponsorship and WA required same condition, we have to select WA as a prefer location to stay


----------



## skcetarun23

NIKSS said:


> where u have read this?, tell me the link,,, i want to read that we can not submit two eoi,
> u say i have to submit 1 eoi and wait for 2 months for sponsorship and if i get reffuse bye that state then i will apply for another one.., and again wait for net 2 months, better way submit two eoi with select two different state,


what sathya has mentioned is true you have the option to submit many visa sub classes in one eoi but multiple eoi's is not possible.

If you are ready to experiment you can submit and see what happens because as far as I know no one has really tried doing this. However, I don't recommend doing this it may have serious consequences.


----------



## NIKSS

yes sir, im my opinion
i search all site of skill select and all , but nowhere written that dnt apply multipal EOI, the just written that, and it doesn't matter.. And one more think if skillselect doesn't want anybody cud submit EOI then on 2nd EOI form they can put information that this passport no. Is already used and this name already used, it means u may apply multipal EOI
whatever u mention in both EOI that must be true and same expect state selection.,, and there is no obligation...., u send me link where skillselect said that


----------



## skcetarun23

NIKSS said:


> yes sir, im my opinion
> i search all site of skill select and all , but nowhere written that dnt apply multipal EOI, the just written that, and it doesn't matter.. And one more think if skillselect doesn't want anybody cud submit EOI then on 2nd EOI form they can put information that this passport no. Is already used and this name already used, it means u may apply multipal EOI
> whatever u mention in both EOI that must be true and same expect state selection.,, and there is no obligation...., u send me link where skillselect said that


If you are interested in such information you can give a call to immigration by using the following number if you are in australia:

131 881

They will address most of the questions regarding eoi's

(or)

if you are in India I suggest it is best to contact a MARA agent before trying to launch 2 eoi's.


----------



## rumel36

NIKSS said:


> yes sir, im my opinion
> i search all site of skill select and all , but nowhere written that dnt apply multipal EOI, the just written that, and it doesn't matter.. And one more think if skillselect doesn't want anybody cud submit EOI then on 2nd EOI form they can put information that this passport no. Is already used and this name already used, it means u may apply multipal EOI
> whatever u mention in both EOI that must be true and same expect state selection.,, and there is no obligation...., u send me link where skillselect said that


Hopefully the following links will help u;

Choosing One or More Visas in the Same SkillSelect EOI | Skillselect EOI review service

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/142830-multiple-eoi-eoi-multiple-visa-types.html


----------



## NIKSS

thank u very much, if u see 1st link, in that link nowhere mention that dnt submit multipal EOI, i am waiting for diac's facebook page open then i cud ask them directly,


----------



## esrao_in

*Srao*

EOI : 4th June
Points : 60

Did anyone try to understand following line under reports

"The department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations"

Invitation Round on 19 August 2013

Please note that there will be no invitations issued for the following occupations in the upcoming invitation round on 19 August 2013. The department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and we expect to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013.


----------



## rumel36

NIKSS said:


> thank u very much, if u see 1st link, in that link nowhere mention that dnt submit multipal EOI, i am waiting for diac's facebook page open then i cud ask them directly,


plz check it

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/134551-2-eoi-different-ss.html


----------



## laurinoz

Nikss,

As you have realised by now, no one has THE answer to your question.
Also, the fact that you do not find the information on an official page does not mean you can go ahead with it.
Every post suggests that it is either not allowed, or not recommended.

Contacting DIAC directly is the only way to clear your doubts. I would not want you to be rejected or worse by trying something people have warned you about.
Let's play safe.

And please, let us know your findings once you know for sure


----------



## ssaifuddin

*No Invitation for 19th August*

Hi All

I am new to this family. 60pt and 261313.

See the link having scary information

skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/08/15/invitation-round-on-19-august-2013/]Invitation Round on 19 August 2013 » SkillSelect Support

Please note that there will be no invitations issued for the following occupations in the upcoming invitation round on 19 August 2013. The department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and we expect to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013. 

The occupational groups affected are:

2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
2334 Electronics Engineers
2339 Other Engineering Professionals
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
2613 Software and Applications Programmers
2633 Telecommunications Engineers 

Don't know what is going to happen in near future.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## simple_man

kmann said:


> No need man. Just provide the proof for additional 2 months such as payslips, bank statements and exp letter.That will do. I am in same boat as you. My exp assessed was 2 years and 9 months.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Thanks Karan , that did help me settle down.

FYI - I did receive VISA Invitation on July 1st , when I lodged EOI with 65 points without knowing the cut - off by ACS , later I realized painfully the fact and had to cancel my EOI and re-lodge a new one ....

Have one query man - Let's say DIAC closes the nominated ICT occupation next July,2014 (Don't want to be a pessimist here - but trying to think of their moves) , however EOI is valid for one more year , will they consider issuing invite still , since a +ve skill assessment is already there for that skill ...any clues on that..i have been searching answers on that one....

and here is the details you had requested for. Thanks again Mate.Let's hope for the best.

ANZCO Code : 2611 (ICT - Biz Analyst) | ACS: 23/02/2013| Result: 02/05/2012 | IELTS: 8.5/7/7/7 - 27/04/2013| EOI submitted: 08/08/2013 |


----------



## Harish2013

NIKSS said:


> yes sir, im my opinion
> i search all site of skill select and all , but nowhere written that dnt apply multipal EOI, the just written that, and it doesn't matter.. And one more think if skillselect doesn't want anybody cud submit EOI then on 2nd EOI form they can put information that this passport no. Is already used and this name already used, it means u may apply multipal EOI
> whatever u mention in both EOI that must be true and same expect state selection.,, and there is no obligation...., u send me link where skillselect said that


just my own opinion
one could raise multiple eois with same passport,name infos
every eoi will expire in 2 years
if one did not lodge within the invitation valid period after received 2 invites, all eois will be deleted frm the sys. he or she can still raise new eois

if one elodged multiple eois,always the last visa grant will cancel earlier one


----------



## ethicalbuggger

*ACS: JUN 2013|IELTS: JUN 2013 |EOI: 1 JULY 2013 |V_SC:189|OC: 261313| INVITE: |Applic*

I'm a new entrant to this thread, This seems to be very much helpful. Thanks for all your efforts and All the Very best to every one.


----------



## ivetka233

Harish2013 said:


> just my own opinion
> one could raise multiple eois with same passport,name infos
> every eoi will expire in 2 years
> if one did not lodge within the invitation valid period after received 2 invites, all eois will be deleted frm the sys. he or she can still raise new eois
> 
> if one elodged multiple eois,always the last visa grant will cancel earlier one



Hi i think i will help you, i had created 2 EOI, same as you saying and than choose submit that one with higher points. 

It does not matther how many EOI you have, but you can submit only 1


----------



## ssaifuddin

*Pro-Rata Basis*

Dear All

Can someone shed some light on what is meant by pro-rata basis.
To me pro-rata mean proportional, but until the value is not define how do I know in what proportional they will process 261313 on pro-rata basis.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## NIKSS

thank you guys, lets check me out..., i believe if i select SA in one EOI, only SA can c my EOI, and if i select only WA in another EOI that perticuler EOI cud b seen by WA only..., and i will edit same profile, same experience.. Same TRA no..., practically if we think there will b no matter, thank u all guys for suggetions..., i am just waiting for diac's facebook page open,


----------



## kmann

simple_man said:


> Thanks Karan , that did help me settle down.
> 
> FYI - I did receive VISA Invitation on July 1st , when I lodged EOI with 65 points without knowing the cut - off by ACS , later I realized painfully the fact and had to cancel my EOI and re-lodge a new one ....
> 
> Have one query man - Let's say DIAC closes the nominated ICT occupation next July,2014 (Don't want to be a pessimist here - but trying to think of their moves) , however EOI is valid for one more year , will they consider issuing invite still , since a +ve skill assessment is already there for that skill ...any clues on that..i have been searching answers on that one....
> 
> and here is the details you had requested for. Thanks again Mate.Let's hope for the best.
> 
> ANZCO Code : 2611 (ICT - Biz Analyst) | ACS: 23/02/2013| Result: 02/05/2012 | IELTS: 8.5/7/7/7 - 27/04/2013| EOI submitted: 08/08/2013 |


No , I dont think in case DIAC closes the nominated ICT occupation they will be sending out invites.Only for opened occupations which have seats remaining, they sent out invitation for.

I guess with 65 points you have chances for getting invitation for 261311. Just hope for the best and all the best m8.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## kmann

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am new to this family. 60pt and 261313.
> 
> See the link having scary information
> 
> skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/08/15/invitation-round-on-19-august-2013/]Invitation Round on 19 August 2013 » SkillSelect Support
> 
> Please note that there will be no invitations issued for the following occupations in the upcoming invitation round on 19 August 2013. The department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and we expect to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013.
> 
> The occupational groups affected are:
> 
> 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
> 2334 Electronics Engineers
> 2339 Other Engineering Professionals
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers
> 2633 Telecommunications Engineers
> 
> Don't know what is going to happen in near future.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


Can you please post your EOI submission date


----------



## kmann

*Updated List*

Svshinde83 189 60pt 30 May 2013
prattech 189 261311 60 1st June,2013
esrao_in 189 261313 60 4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple 189 261311 60 8th June,2013
Ishot 189 261313 60 8th June,2013
nandini.nataraj 189 60pt 27 June 2013
ethical****** 189 261313 60 1st July,2013
kmann 189 261313 60 11th July,2013
ccham 489 261313 60 13th July,2013
sowmy 489 261313 60 19th July,2013
nestaxu 189 261313 60 23rd July,2013
samkalu 189 261313 60 24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014 189 261311 60 26th July,2013 
Simple_Man 189 60 261311 08th August,2013
ssaifuddin 189 60 261313 ------


----------



## NIKSS

this site is very useful,
guys i have one question in my mind,
what is meaning of inclusive, 25 to 32(inclusive)- 30 points., my age is 31 years 7 mnths, so i have only 5 months in my hand. For claim 30 points, or i have more one year? Now at this moment i hv claimed 60.


----------



## ssaifuddin

My EOI submission date is 14th or 15th of August.


----------



## NIKSS

or it is like 32 years 11 months


----------



## laurinoz

NIKSS said:


> this site is very useful,
> guys i have one question in my mind,
> what is meaning of inclusive, 25 to 32(inclusive)- 30 points., my age is 31 years 7 mnths, so i have only 5 months in my hand. For claim 30 points, or i have more one year? Now at this moment i hv claimed 60.


Yes, you are in the 30 points category still, until you reach 33.
Good on you


----------



## NIKSS

u mean 32years and 11 months ?


----------



## laurinoz

NIKSS said:


> u mean 32years and 11 months ?


Yes, until the day before your 33th birthday


----------



## NIKSS

waw thats sound g8, i had apply for WA EOI on 14th when i will get reply? Rules changed from 1st july


----------



## laurinoz

NIKSS said:


> waw thats sound g8, i had apply for WA EOI on 14th when i will get reply? Rules changed from 1st july


The timeframe differs from a person to another.
Follow this link, it is dedicated to those like us choosing WA, you'll have all your answers:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/154445-wa-state-sponsorship-84.html


----------



## praveenreddy

Hi Friends,

I have submitted EOI on 2nd july with 60(55+5ss) for 261313. applied For NSW SS on 3-7-13 and received 11-7-13 acknowledgement.

My luck played with as all of my collegues till ACk 335* received their invitations and next day was mine round as my ACk was 337*.


----------



## simple_man

kmann said:


> No , I dont think in case DIAC closes the nominated ICT occupation they will be sending out invites.Only for opened occupations which have seats remaining, they sent out invitation for.
> 
> I guess with 65 points you have chances for getting invitation for 261311. Just hope for the best and all the best m8.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Thanks Karan.
Just to clarify , I am not having 65 , I just have 60. The "65" was assumed by me at that time where I dint realize the ACS cut - off's. 

I am in the same boat 

br,
simple_man

Subclass - 189 | ANZCO Code : 2611 (ICT - Biz Analyst) | ACS: 23/02/2013| Result: 02/05/2012 | IELTS: 8.5/7/7/7 - 27/04/2013| EOI submitted: 08/08/2013 |


----------



## ssaifuddin

*Pro-Rata Basis*

Dear All

Can someone shed some light on what is meant by pro-rata basis.
To me pro-rata mean proportional, but until the value is not define how do I know in what proportional they will process 261313 on pro-rata basis.

******Following copied from Australian Immigration Site**************
DIAC has been receiving a high level of demand for these occupations. To address this, invitations for these occupations will now be issued by DIAC twice per month (pro rata) over the 2013-14 program year.
**************************************************

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## sumdur

kmann said:


> Svshinde83 189 60pt 30 May 2013
> prattech 189 261311 60 1st June,2013
> esrao_in 189 261313 60 4th June,2013
> GurgaonCouple 189 261311 60 8th June,2013
> Ishot 189 261313 60 8th June,2013
> nandini.nataraj 189 60pt 27 June 2013
> ethical****** 189 261313 60 1st July,2013
> kmann 189 261313 60 11th July,2013
> ccham 489 261313 60 13th July,2013
> sowmy 489 261313 60 19th July,2013
> nestaxu 189 261313 60 23rd July,2013
> samkalu 189 261313 60 24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014 189 261311 60 26th July,2013
> Simple_Man 189 60 261311 08th August,2013
> ssaifuddin 189 60 261313 ------


Please add me 
sumdur 189 261313 60 17th July 2013

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## kmann

*Updated List*

Svshinde83 189 60pt 30 May 2013
prattech 189 261311 60 1st June,2013
esrao_in 189 261313 60 4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple 189 261311 60 8th June,2013
Ishot 189 261313 60 8th June,2013
nandini.nataraj 189 60pt 27 June 2013
ethical_buger 189 261313 60 1st July,2013
kmann 189 261313 60 11th July,2013
ccham 489 261313 60 13th July,2013
sumdur 189 261313 60 17th July 2013
sowmy 489 261313 60 19th July,2013
nestaxu 189 261313 60 23rd July,2013
samkalu 189 261313 60 24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014 189 261311 60 26th July,2013
Simple_Man 189 60 261311 08th August,2013
ssaifuddin 189 60 261313 15th Aug,2013


----------



## kmann

ssaifuddin said:


> Dear All
> 
> Can someone shed some light on what is meant by pro-rata basis.
> To me pro-rata mean proportional, but until the value is not define how do I know in what proportional they will process 261313 on pro-rata basis.
> 
> ******Following copied from Australian Immigration Site**************
> DIAC has been receiving a high level of demand for these occupations. To address this, invitations for these occupations will now be issued by DIAC twice per month (pro rata) over the 2013-14 program year.
> **************************************************
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


Out of total 4800 seats 1333 has already been invited and remaining 3467 seats DIAC will sent out invitations on pro rata basis means. There are 20 rounds of invitation lefts for the year, so 3467/20 = 173. Means for each round total of 173 invites will be send out to eligible people in order to have occupation ceiling open till the end of years. Thats what pro rata means. But they are making some other changes in the rules as well, that hopefully we get to know cming monday when DIAC will publish reports for 19th Aug invitation rounds.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## anhalim

**



kmann said:


> Can you please post your EOI submission date


SkillSelect
on this page click on link "Invitation Round on 19 August 2013"
this means there is no invitation for anybody in this round, not even one with 85 points


----------



## anhalim

**



ssaifuddin said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am new to this family. 60pt and 261313.
> 
> See the link having scary information
> 
> skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/08/15/invitation-round-on-19-august-2013/]Invitation Round on 19 August 2013 » SkillSelect Support
> 
> Please note that there will be no invitations issued for the following occupations in the upcoming invitation round on 19 August 2013. The department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and we expect to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013.
> 
> The occupational groups affected are:
> 
> 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
> 2334 Electronics Engineers
> 2339 Other Engineering Professionals
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers
> 2633 Telecommunications Engineers
> 
> Don't know what is going to happen in near future.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin



here is the link for above info SkillSelect
on this page click on link "Invitation Round on 19 August 2013"
this means there is no invitation for anybody in this round, not even one with 85 points


----------



## sunilnanda

Anyone from 261311 got invitation today?


----------



## Colombo

Dear All,

Bellow message is appear in my application. Any idea of why is that...

"*The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for*."

Cheers

XXX


----------



## kmann

anhalim said:


> here is the link for above info SkillSelect
> on this page click on link "Invitation Round on 19 August 2013"
> this means there is no invitation for anybody in this round, not even one with 85 points


Yes right, not even with 85 points, if you fall under mentioned 6 occupational groups.


----------



## k.v.hanumesh

sunilnanda said:


> Anyone from 261311 got invitation today?


no one will be invited under 2613 for the Aug 19th round we need to wait till September 
follow link SkillSelect


----------



## samkalu

kmann said:


> Yes right, not even with 85 points, if you fall under mentioned 6 occupational groups.


Wonder what kind of soup they are making for us.


----------



## Mkgrover

hi guys,

i have a question... my occupation that i got assessed for is marketing specialist and only ACT has the same in its occupation list but is oofline as of now and will be updated on 31st aug. my question is, can we apply for EOI before 31st aug or do i wait for the list to be updated..

my agent says we cannot apply before the list updation as the EOI asks for the state you are intrested in applying.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Mkgrover said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i have a question... my occupation that i got assessed for is marketing specialist and only ACT has the same in its occupation list but is oofline as of now and will be updated on 31st aug. my question is, can we apply for EOI before 31st aug or do i wait for the list to be updated..
> 
> my agent says we cannot apply before the list updation as the EOI asks for the state you are intrested in applying.


Hi Mk,

Actually, the first step for even applying under state sponsored visa is to lodge the EOI. There, in EOI application, you have the option to choose what types of visas you want to apply for. For instance, you can choose skilled independent 189 and State sponsored visa 190 based on your points score. If you hold 60 points or above, then both options are open to you. In fact, when i applied for south Australia state sponsorship, they asked EOI customer id while filling in the details in state sponsorship application online. Hope this is applicable for ACT as well. So, as far as i am concerned, you can apply for EOI and then lodged an application for ACT sponsorship.

All the best,

Sathiya


----------



## Jullz

Jullz said:


> What's the correct answer if you were in a de facto relationship, but it ended, and you are applying alone?
> You cannot say that you were NEVER in a relationship - to tick - never married, but separated doesn't also seem to fit...
> 
> _Select the term that best describes the relationship status from the option list:
> 
> • Divorced The client's marriage has been legally dissolved by legal authority, usually a family court, and the client has documentary evidence to this effect.
> •	Engaged The client is betrothed to enter into a legally recognised marriage.
> •	De facto The client currently lives together with a partner (opposite or same-sex), without being legally married, in a genuine domestic relationship to the exclusion of all others.*
> •	Married The client and the client's partner have entered into a marriage which is legally recognised and documented.*
> •	*Never married *The client has never entered into a legally recognised marriage or de facto relationship.
> •	*Separated* The client or the client's partner no longer live together in a marital situation or in a genuine domestic relationship to the exclusion of all others and would normally live apart without having finalised divorce proceedings to terminate the marriage.
> •	Widowed The client's partner is deceased and immediately prior to their death, the client was in a legal marriage or de facto relationship.
> _


No one knows? ....


----------



## sumdur

Mkgrover said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i have a question... my occupation that i got assessed for is marketing specialist and only ACT has the same in its occupation list but is oofline as of now and will be updated on 31st aug. my question is, can we apply for EOI before 31st aug or do i wait for the list to be updated..
> 
> my agent says we cannot apply before the list updation as the EOI asks for the state you are intrested in applying.


Dear MKgrover,

congrats.

I am also 225113 professional waiting for VAT since 26th June. 
Lets keep in touch.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## laurinoz

Mkgrover said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i have a question... my occupation that i got assessed for is marketing specialist and only ACT has the same in its occupation list but is oofline as of now and will be updated on 31st aug. my question is, can we apply for EOI before 31st aug or do i wait for the list to be updated..
> 
> my agent says we cannot apply before the list updation as the EOI asks for the state you are intrested in applying.


Your agent is right, as you need to mention ACT in your EOI to be picked.
Now, does it matter if you lodge it now or later, I am not sure. I'd suggest you follow your agent instructions on that one, he is the expert!


----------



## kmann

samkalu said:


> Wonder what kind of soup they are making for us.


God only knows.... All we can do is wait and hope for the best and :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sumdur

Dear Senior Expat's,

I have submitted the documents to VET for assess for 225113 marketing specialist. Still waiting for their assessment. Now understand that ACT have already closed 225113 occupation code since last year.

I was planning to utilize VET assessment to gain partners 5 points to add up the total of my spouse who have applied EOI 261313 - 60 points for 189. My spouse EOI is in long queue due to pro-rata method announced for 261313.

Does it mean that due to closure of 225113 Marketing specialist in CSOL list. I will not receive VET assessment because ACT have closed the occupation code.

Or whether VET assessment and ACT occupation closure are two different issues.

I am confused as these traps do not seems to have any solution.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## Mroks

sumdur said:


> Dear Senior Expat's,
> 
> I have submitted the documents to VET for assess for 225113 marketing specialist. Still waiting for their assessment. Now understand that ACT have already closed 225113 occupation code since last year.
> 
> I was planning to utilize VET assessment to gain partners 5 points to add up the total of my spouse who have applied EOI 261313 - 60 points for 189. My spouse EOI is in long queue due to pro-rata method announced for 261313.
> 
> Does it mean that due to closure of 225113 Marketing specialist in CSOL list. I will not receive VET assessment because ACT have closed the occupation code.
> 
> Or whether VET assessment and ACT occupation closure are two different issues.
> 
> I am confused as these traps do not seems to have any solution.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Your VET assessment will not get affected.


----------



## Mkgrover

sumdur said:


> Dear MKgrover,
> 
> congrats.
> 
> I am also 225113 professional waiting for VAT since 26th June.
> Lets keep in touch.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Sure


----------



## roposh

I have received the following email from 'National Visa' migration consultants. This email confirms that visa fee is increasing from Sep 1.

"Dear ____

*
The Australian Government has just announced visa application fees will increase on the 1st of September, 2013. *

The Australian Government visa application fees generally increase by about 5% to 10%. 

As this is the case we would recommend that if you are considering applying for a visa that you start the process now, to beat the price increases. 


THE NEXT STEP: 

STEP 1: Log into your Personal Profile at https://www.nationalvisas.com.au/client/login.php. 


Your Registered Client Login details are: 

Username: *****

Password: *******



STEP 2: Submit payment for the service you have qualified for. 




Regards, 


John Bell 

Senior Migration Agent
Registered Migration Agent "

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Timur

Guys,

applied EOI 14 Aug 2013: 251312 189 60 points and SS WA 65 points. In December I will turn 40 yo and loose all my points.

I am about to go nuts. What do you think my chances are to be NEVER invited?????


----------



## laurinoz

Timur said:


> Guys,
> 
> applied EOI 14 Aug 2013: 251312 189 60 points and SS WA 65 points. In December I will turn 40 yo and loose all my points.
> 
> I am about to go nuts. What do you think my chances are to be NEVER invited?????


Hi Timur,
You have got enough points for WA SS, I don't see any reason why you shouldn't be invited. They have criterias, you met them all, they should deliver your grant on a golden plate lol 

Keep us updated on your status mate


----------



## Timur

laurinoz said:


> Hi Timur,
> You have got enough points for WA SS, I don't see any reason why you shouldn't be invited. They have criterias, you met them all, they should deliver your grant on a golden plate lol
> 
> Keep us updated on your status mate


Thanks Laurinoz for cheering me up.

Finally I can try to sleep


----------



## laurinoz

Timur said:


> Thanks Laurinoz for cheering me up.
> 
> Finally I can try to sleep


Have a marvellous night


----------



## Ani.pepe

Timur said:


> Thanks Laurinoz for cheering me up.
> 
> Finally I can try to sleep


Timur you have enough time. My case is similar too. You need to get your invite from diac (skills select) before your 40th birthday. You are safe don't worry


----------



## ammu1983

Hi members,
My invitation for 189 visa will expire on 30th August.
My case is as follows
For Age 30,
Degree15, onshore experience 10 and offshore experience 10
IELTS 0. So total 65 points.
According to acs letter I cannot claim offshore experience 10 points.
But a few people in this forum got their visa granted by claiming all the points for their experiences cluding the acs reduced experience. I was waiting for the updates in the diac website.But couldnot find any. I have only 8 days remaining for my invitation to expire. Please advice me for the next steps.
Thanks in advance.
Ammu


----------



## Ishot557

The purpose for not sending any invites on 19 August could be
-to clear backlogs for flagged OC
-to see how many 65+ ppl apply till 1 Sept so as to gauage the trend( incresing or decreasing 65+ ppl)
-to make sure all invites pay increased fee from now on.

There could be more in store but I have a feeling DIAC increase reqd point score from 60 t0 65 for flagged OC .

Wishing everyone best

"Pastures may appear greener on the other side of fence, but grass is always green where you water it" -Anonymous


----------



## samkalu

Ishot557 said:


> The purpose for not sending any invites on 19 August could be
> -to clear backlogs for flagged OC
> -to see how many 65+ ppl apply till 1 Sept so as to gauage the trend( incresing or decreasing 65+ ppl)
> -to make sure all invites pay increased fee from now on.
> 
> There could be more in store but I have a feeling DIAC increase reqd point score from 60 t0 65 for flagged OC .
> 
> Wishing everyone best
> 
> "Pastures may appear greener on the other side of fence, but grass is always green where you water it" -Anonymous


I also have a bad feeling that 65 points can be made a minimum mark for the golden 6 occupations.


----------



## kratos

Ishot557 said:


> The purpose for not sending any invites on 19 August could be
> 
> There could be more in store but I have a feeling DIAC increase reqd point score from 60 t0 65 for flagged OC .


Not entirely convinced as they already instructed ACS guys to reduce the experience of the ICT occupations.

On top of this if 65 pts is made the cutoff, the no of applications would fall to double digits which would affect their annual targets.
DIAC cant afford to buthcer their cash cow read "6 occupations"


----------



## kmann

any thing can happen.....We can speculate lots of things that may or may not happen....Soon we'll get to know wat DIAC has come out with. Just wish it comes out to be in our favor.


----------



## kgd87

Hi Friends,
I have just today submitted an EOI for 233512 (Mechanical Engineer) - 190 Visa class with 60 points.
What are the procedures now after submission of the EOI or just wait and watch for any reply from DIAC?

Regards,
kgd87


----------



## icriding

ammu1983 said:


> Hi members,
> My invitation for 189 visa will expire on 30th August.
> My case is as follows
> For Age 30,
> Degree15, onshore experience 10 and offshore experience 10
> IELTS 0. So total 65 points.
> According to acs letter I cannot claim offshore experience 10 points.
> But a few people in this forum got their visa granted by claiming all the points for their experiences cluding the acs reduced experience. I was waiting for the updates in the diac website.But couldnot find any. I have only 8 days remaining for my invitation to expire. Please advice me for the next steps.
> Thanks in advance.
> Ammu


*
Hello Ammu,*

*All Skill Assessment Result Letters issued by the Australian Computer Society report on a date (mm/yy) of when an applicant becomes ‘skilled’.*

This date is the time the applicant meets the requirements as detailed in the Summary of Criteria

*Link:* http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf

*Some examples demonstrating how this is applied in practice include:*

• The date specified for skilled employment for a Bachelor degree or above that is not closely related to the nominated occupation is upon completion of 4 years’ experience.

• For a Bachelor degree or above that is closely related to the nominated occupation, it is upon completion of 2 years’ experience . For the 2 year requirement this must be in the past 10 years or if 4 years are required this can be in any time period, whichever is earlier.

• For qualifications below a Bachelor degree or for a Bachelor degree or above with a minor in computing, the skilled employment date will be upon completion of 5 years in the past 10 years, or 6 years in any time period.

If the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date will be noted as the completion date of the qualification.

If the applicant has multiple qualifications, the date will be based on whichever results in the earliest date.

*Please note, only employment completed after the date the applicant has met the ACS requirements will be counted as skilled employment. 
*
Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## Jullz

kgd87 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have just today submitted an EOI for 233512 (Mechanical Engineer) - 190 Visa class with 60 points.
> What are the procedures now after submission of the EOI or just wait and watch for any reply from DIAC?
> 
> Regards,
> kgd87


 Hi Kgd,
You will receive the invitation to apply to State Sponsorship from your preferred state (chosen in the EOI).
After that, and after they accepts you, you will receive automatically the invite for a visa.
Cheers!


----------



## kgd87

Jullz said:


> Hi Kgd,
> You will receive the invitation to apply to State Sponsorship from your preferred state (chosen in the EOI).
> After that, and after they accepts you, you will receive automatically the invite for a visa.
> Cheers!


Hi Jullz,
thanks for the info.
Looks like its just wait and watch till an invite....

Can you shed some light on the approx time this process takes generally?

Thanks


----------



## JP Mosa

kgd87 said:


> Hi Jullz,
> thanks for the info.
> Looks like its just wait and watch till an invite....
> 
> Can you shed some light on the approx time this process takes generally?
> 
> Thanks



Which state you preferred in your EOI?


----------



## NIKSS

my friends and my EOI, we send it on same day, we have same work profile, same experience, same points, we select 489 for WA, he has been contacted by WA, i m still waiting, i m confused, anybody know the reason?


----------



## Jullz

kgd87 said:


> Hi Jullz,
> thanks for the info.
> Looks like its just wait and watch till an invite....
> 
> Can you shed some light on the approx time this process takes generally?
> 
> Thanks


Which state you choose?


----------



## Jullz

JP Mosa said:


> Which state you preferred in your EOI?


About the timing.... I guess it depends on the occupation, points you have etc.
I received initial contact on 29.07, invite to apply from WA on 02.08, and the approval 1 day after I submitted the application and made the payment. Invitation to apply for visa, the day after.
Good luck


----------



## prattech

*list update?*

Does anybody has a update to do in this list? Any 65 or more point scorer addition ?

Competition is tough since 19th Aug has no invitation, some of 60+ pointers may have submitted EOI.

Svshinde83 189 60pt 30 May 2013
prattech 189 261311 60 1st June,2013
esrao_in 189 261313 60 4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple 189 261311 60 8th June,2013
Ishot 189 261313 60 8th June,2013
nandini.nataraj 189 60pt 27 June 2013
ethical****** 189 261313 60 1st July,2013
kmann 189 261313 60 11th July,2013
ccham 489 261313 60 13th July,2013
sowmy 489 261313 60 19th July,2013
nestaxu 189 261313 60 23rd July,2013
samkalu 189 261313 60 24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014 189 261311 60 26th July,2013 
Simple_Man 189 60 261311 08th August,2013
ssaifuddin 189 60 261313


----------



## anhalim

prattech said:


> Does anybody has a update to do in this list? Any 65 or more point scorer addition ?
> 
> Competition is tough since 19th Aug has no invitation, some of 60+ pointers may have submitted EOI.
> 
> Svshinde83 189 60pt 30 May 2013
> prattech 189 261311 60 1st June,2013
> esrao_in 189 261313 60 4th June,2013
> GurgaonCouple 189 261311 60 8th June,2013
> Ishot 189 261313 60 8th June,2013
> nandini.nataraj 189 60pt 27 June 2013
> ethical****** 189 261313 60 1st July,2013
> kmann 189 261313 60 11th July,2013
> ccham 489 261313 60 13th July,2013
> sowmy 489 261313 60 19th July,2013
> nestaxu 189 261313 60 23rd July,2013
> samkalu 189 261313 60 24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014 189 261311 60 26th July,2013
> Simple_Man 189 60 261311 08th August,2013
> ssaifuddin 189 60 261313


anhalim 189-60-261313-20th June 2013


----------



## sigamani

VISA 189
IELTS L:7.5/R 7.0/ S 6.5 /W 6.0
EXP :10 Yrs
Points : 60
Applied : 24/07/2013


----------



## kmann

Updated list :

Svshinde83 189 60pt 30 May 2013
prattech 189 261313 60 1st June,2013
esrao_in 189 261313 60 4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple 189 261311 60 8th June,2013
Ishot 189 261313 60 8th June,2013
anhalim 189 261313 60 20th June 2013 
nandini.nataraj 189 60pt 27 June 2013
ethical_buger 189 261313 60 1st July,2013
kmann 189 261313 60 11th July,2013
ccham 489 261313 60 13th July,2013
sumdur 189 261313 60 17th July 2013
sowmy 489 261313 60 19th July,2013
nestaxu 189 261313 60 23rd July,2013
samkalu 189 261313 60 24th July,2013
sigamani 189 261313 60 24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014 189 261311 60 26th July,2013
Simple_Man 189 60 261311 08th August,2013
ssaifuddin 189 60 261313 15th Aug,2013


----------



## kgd87

JP Mosa said:


> Which state you preferred in your EOI?


Hi,
I have opted for ACT.
Also, since without the sponsorship I am @ 60 points, I have also put up for 189.

What is the exact benefit for opting for a 190 compared to a 189?

Regards


----------



## kgd87

Jullz said:


> About the timing.... I guess it depends on the occupation, points you have etc.
> I received initial contact on 29.07, invite to apply from WA on 02.08, and the approval 1 day after I submitted the application and made the payment. Invitation to apply for visa, the day after.
> Good luck


Hi...
I have opted for ACT in the EOI.

U received the invite in no time... Congrats......
This is music to my ears.. 

Regards


----------



## JP Mosa

kgd87 said:


> Hi,
> I have opted for ACT.
> Also, since without the sponsorship I am @ 60 points, I have also put up for 189.
> 
> What is the exact benefit for opting for a 190 compared to a 189?
> 
> Regards


The only reason why I opted SA SS......honestly....I don't want to kill my time by attempting IELTS ........ X times to get that X bands...........besides.....SA have plenty of industries relating to my field............SS is gun shot invitation...............doesn't need to bog my head down into invitation rounds game.........its as simple as that........


----------



## zuzgoza

Hi all,

I have been following this thread from quite a while and thank you all for all the posts. I am a newbie here.

MY EOI Status as of now:
EOI submitted:19/08/2013 for subclass 189
Claiming 65 points
Expecting an invite on Sept 2nd :fingerscrossed:
261313


----------



## prattech

Thank you kmann for updating the list.


----------



## gsr1603

*Hi*

I submitted EOI today for one of the 6 dreaded occupation streams albeit with 70 points. Fingers crossed.

Cheers!


----------



## zuzgoza

best of luck gsr1603!


----------



## icriding

gsr1603 said:


> I submitted EOI today for one of the 6 dreaded occupation streams albeit with 70 points. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Cheers!


*Hello gsr1603,*

You stand an excellent chance of being invited in the next round.   

The DIAC is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and expects to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013.

* The points scores and the visa dates of effect cut-offs for these occupations in the 5 August 2013 invitation round were as follows:*
*
Occupation ID Description Points Score Visa date of effect*
2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 65 2013-07-22 23:00:00.310
2334 Electronics Engineers 60 2013-05-26 18:01:16.580
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 65 2013-07-25 07:41:35.940
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 65 2013-07-20 15:30:50.177
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 60 2013-05-28 00:00:49.197
2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 65 2013-07-2600:42:26.267

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## icriding

zuzgoza said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been following this thread from quite a while and thank you all for all the posts. I am a newbie here.
> 
> MY EOI Status as of now:
> EOI submitted:19/08/2013 for subclass 189
> Claiming 65 points
> Expecting an invite on Sept 2nd :fingerscrossed:
> 261313


*Hello zuzgoza,*

You too stand an excellent chance of being invited in the next round.   

The DIAC is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and expects to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013.

* The points scores and the visa dates of effect cut-offs for these occupations in the 5 August 2013 invitation round were as follows:*
*
Occupation ID Description Points Score Visa date of effect*
2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 65 2013-07-22 23:00:00.310
2334 Electronics Engineers 60 2013-05-26 18:01:16.580
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 65 2013-07-25 07:41:35.940
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 65 2013-07-20 15:30:50.177
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 60 2013-05-28 00:00:49.197
2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 65 2013-07-2600:42:26.267

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## gsr1603

icriding said:


> *Hello gsr1603,*
> 
> You stand an excellent chance of being invited in the next round.
> 
> The DIAC is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and expects to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013.
> 
> * The points scores and the visa dates of effect cut-offs for these occupations in the 5 August 2013 invitation round were as follows:*
> *
> Occupation ID Description Points Score Visa date of effect*
> 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 65 2013-07-22 23:00:00.310
> 2334 Electronics Engineers 60 2013-05-26 18:01:16.580
> 2339 Other Engineering Professionals 65 2013-07-25 07:41:35.940
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 65 2013-07-20 15:30:50.177
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers 60 2013-05-28 00:00:49.197
> 2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 65 2013-07-2600:42:26.267
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Thanks mate! Gave me some peace


----------



## Mn01

Mn01 - 261313 , 189, 60 pts, EOI submitted - 29th July 2013


----------



## DanishHaider

kmann said:


> Updated list :
> 
> Svshinde83 189 60pt 30 May 2013
> prattech 189 261313 60 1st June,2013
> esrao_in 189 261313 60 4th June,2013
> GurgaonCouple 189 261311 60 8th June,2013
> Ishot 189 261313 60 8th June,2013
> anhalim 189 261313 60 20th June 2013
> nandini.nataraj 189 60pt 27 June 2013
> ethical_buger 189 261313 60 1st July,2013
> kmann 189 261313 60 11th July,2013
> ccham 489 261313 60 13th July,2013
> sumdur 189 261313 60 17th July 2013
> sowmy 489 261313 60 19th July,2013
> nestaxu 189 261313 60 23rd July,2013
> samkalu 189 261313 60 24th July,2013
> sigamani 189 261313 60 24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014 189 261311 60 26th July,2013
> Simple_Man 189 60 261311 08th August,2013
> ssaifuddin 189 60 261313 15th Aug,2013


Hi, I am new to this forum, I have submitted my EOI on 27th June for 189, 60 points, Code is 261313


----------



## ccham

aug 19 report

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 19 August 2013 Results


----------



## ccham

2633	Telecommunications Engineering Professionals ceilings in over according to skill select occupation celing


----------



## Pearl Komal

*EOI Submitted with 65 points*

Hi All,

I am also waiting for invitation.

Submitted EOI : 9th Aug 2013
IELTS : L - 8.5, R -8, S -7, W - 7
Points: 65
Occupation : 2611 System Analysts

Thanks,
Komal


----------



## anujmalhotra262

So 60 Point scorers started getting invites.. Things will open up soon. All the best!


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Pearl Komal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am also waiting for invitation.
> 
> Submitted EOI : 9th Aug 2013
> IELTS : L - 8.5, R -8, S -7, W - 7
> Points: 65
> Occupation : 2611 System Analysts
> 
> Thanks,
> Komal


You will be getting it soon as you have 65 points and ahead of others..


----------



## Pearl Komal

anujmalhotra262 said:


> You will be getting it soon as you have 65 points and ahead of others..


Hi Anuj,

Thanks,

I have already submitted EOI, and i have 65 points. Hope i recieve invitation on 2nd September.

Rgrds.


----------



## samkalu

anujmalhotra262 said:


> So 60 Point scorers started getting invites.. Things will open up soon. All the best!


But we are still not sure what diac has installed for the 6 occupations on hold.


----------



## samkalu

Pearl Komal said:


> Hi Anuj,
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> I have already submitted EOI, and i have 65 points. Hope i recieve invitation on 2nd September.
> 
> Rgrds.


You should due to 65points you have.


----------



## bnaveenprasad

icriding said:


> *Hello zuzgoza,*
> 
> You too stand an excellent chance of being invited in the next round.
> 
> The DIAC is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and expects to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013.
> 
> * The points scores and the visa dates of effect cut-offs for these occupations in the 5 August 2013 invitation round were as follows:*
> *
> Occupation ID Description Points Score Visa date of effect*
> 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 65 2013-07-22 23:00:00.310
> 2334 Electronics Engineers 60 2013-05-26 18:01:16.580
> 2339 Other Engineering Professionals 65 2013-07-25 07:41:35.940
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 65 2013-07-20 15:30:50.177
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers 60 2013-05-28 00:00:49.197
> 2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 65 2013-07-2600:42:26.267
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Thank you Icriding...  Hoping for the best...


----------



## prattech

samkalu said:


> But we are still not sure what diac has installed for the 6 occupations on hold.


 
Yes for the 6 occupations, update remains same that they are allocating remaining places and hope to issue invitations in 2nd Sep round. 

Has anybody know if DIAC has announced fee increase from 1st Sep on it's website ?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

gsr1603 said:


> I submitted EOI today for one of the 6 dreaded occupation streams albeit with 70 points. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Gsr,

You will definitely get an invite in the upcoming selection round that will be held on 2nd September, 2013. There are some solid reasons for my stance.

1. The number of candidates lodging EOI with better scores such as 70 or more is very low. Most of the existing aspirants' scores are lying between 60 and 65.

2. Moreover, due to the implementation of pro-rata scheme, you will be ahead of other applicants who lodged EOI with 60 o5 65 points prior to you.

3. Your visa date of effect is good enough to secure the invitation. I mean, there is huge gap between the daya you lodged your EOI and the date of next selection round.

Keeping all above aspects in mind, i strongly believe (sorry, i am 200% sure) that you must receive an invitation without fail. You will amaze at my prediction capacity following your invite.

All the best,

Sathiya


----------



## nestaxu

kmann said:


> Updated list :


A quick question kmann..

I've asked you before about it and now I got more info about that issue.

I have a 2.5 months of work experience as a software development consultant in Sweden with contract and payment bank statement documents (The payment was made to a Chinese company of my relative's because the Swedish company wanted to avoid paying Swedish tax). Then the Chinese company transferred that money directly to my account without paying tax in China neither. *So this period of work experience is without any tax-related documents but only contract and payment bank statement documents from Sweden.* Will DIAC accept that? I heard someone's work experience in Australia was denied because he didn't have tax document to support.


----------



## kmann

*Updated List*

Updated List

Svshinde83 189 261313 60pt 30 May 2013
prattech 189 261313 60 1st June,2013
esrao_in 189 261313 60 4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple 189 261311 60 8th June,2013
Ishot 189 261313 60 8th June,2013
anhalim 189 261313 60 20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj 189 261313 60pt 27th June 2013
DanishHaider 189 60 261313 27th June,2013
ethical_buger 189 261313 60 1st July,2013
kmann 189 261313 60 11th July,2013
ccham 489 261313 60 13th July,2013
sumdur 189 261313 60 17th July 2013
sowmy 489 261313 60 19th July,2013
nestaxu 189 261313 60 23rd July,2013
samkalu 189 261313 60 24th July,2013
sigamani 189 261313 60 24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014 189 261311 60 26th July,2013
Mn01 189 261313 60 29th July, 2013 
Simple_Man 189 60 261311 08th August,2013
ssaifuddin 189 60 261313 15th Aug,2013


----------



## gsr1603

*hi*



sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Gsr,
> 
> You will definitely get an invite in the upcoming selection round that will be held on 2nd September, 2013. There are some solid reasons for my stance.
> 
> 1. The number of candidates lodging EOI with better scores such as 70 or more is very low. Most of the existing aspirants' scores are lying between 60 and 65.
> 
> 2. Moreover, due to the implementation of pro-rata scheme, you will be ahead of other applicants who lodged EOI with 60 o5 65 points prior to you.
> 
> 3. Your visa date of effect is good enough to secure the invitation. I mean, there is huge gap between the daya you lodged your EOI and the date of next selection round.
> 
> Keeping all above aspects in mind, i strongly believe (sorry, i am 200% sure) that you must receive an invitation without fail. You will amaze at my prediction capacity following your invite.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Sathiya


Hello Sathiya,

Good to see your response. 

To be honest, I am hopeful too that I will receive invite in this round itself. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kmann

nestaxu said:


> A quick question kmann..
> 
> I've asked you before about it and now I got more info about that issue.
> 
> I have a 2.5 months of work experience as a software development consultant in Sweden with contract and payment bank statement documents (The payment was made to a Chinese company of my relative's because the Swedish company wanted to avoid paying Swedish tax). Then the Chinese company transferred that money directly to my account without paying tax in China neither. *So this period of work experience is without any tax-related documents but only contract and payment bank statement documents from Sweden.* Will DIAC accept that? I heard someone's work experience in Australia was denied because he didn't have tax document to support.


As per my knowledge, contract and bank statements are sufficient to support your claimed experience. what you never know CO might ask for tax documents. I would suggest you to ask some one who was in similar situation like you or forum moderators, they might be able to help you with exact answer coz i dont want to provide you false/misleading information, which in turn can prove harmful to you.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## roposh

gsr1603 said:


> Hello Sathiya,
> 
> Good to see your response.
> 
> To be honest, I am hopeful too that I will receive invite in this round itself. :fingerscrossed:


Lets just hope that DIAC includes 'Special 6' occupations open for the next round of Sep 02, 2013. I am saying this because I was very confident untill 16th Aug that I'll get the invite in the Aug 19th round and Booooom, there was a press release from DIAC just 2 days before the invitation round that they wont give invitations to special 6 occupation in the next round. 

So, first thing first, lets just hope that they give invitations for these occupations in the next round bcoz if they do then most of us would definitely get invited. InshaAllah

regards,
Roposh


----------



## anhalim

Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013 
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013


----------



## kmann

anhalim said:


> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
> esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
> GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
> Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
> anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
> nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013


Thanks a lot man


----------



## nestaxu

kmann said:


> As per my knowledge, contract and bank statements are sufficient to support your claimed experience. what you never know CO might ask for tax documents. I would suggest you to ask some one who was in similar situation like you or forum moderators, they might be able to help you with exact answer coz i dont want to provide you false/misleading information, which in turn can prove harmful to you.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Thanks Kmann! I'll try to find out more based on your useful comments.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Dear All,

i have a query to which i hope i will get clarification from you.

When can i update my EOI to get additional 5 points for claiming 5 years work experience?

My work experience is given below.

Employer: Huawei telecommunications India Pvt. Ltd, 
Tenure: 01/09/2008 to 31/08/2009

Employer: Kelly services India Pvt. ltd
Tenure: 01/09/2009 to 11/12/2010

Employer: Secure energy services India Pvt. Ltd
Tenure: 13/12/2010 to present

i have a gap of 1 day that is Sunday falling between Kelly services India Pvt. Ltd and Secure energy services (my current employer). In other words I relieved Kelly services on 11th December, 2010 (Saturday) and joined Secure on 13/12/2010 (Monday).

on which date, i will complete my 5 years of experience? Is it 31/08/2013 or 01/09/2013 or 02/09/2013?

Looking forward to hear from you,

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## DanishHaider

anhalim said:


> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
> esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
> GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
> Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
> anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
> nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013


Thanks Kmann and anhalim for updating my name.....Hope every one gets invitation in coming rounds.....


----------



## gsr1603

*Hi*



sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> i have a query to which i hope i will get clarification from you.
> 
> When can i update my EOI to get additional 5 points for claiming 5 years work experience?
> 
> My work experience is given below.
> 
> Employer: Huawei telecommunications India Pvt. Ltd,
> Tenure: 01/09/2008 to 31/08/2009
> 
> Employer: Kelly services India Pvt. ltd
> Tenure: 01/09/2009 to 11/12/2010
> 
> Employer: Secure energy services India Pvt. Ltd
> Tenure: 13/12/2010 to present
> 
> i have a gap of 1 day that is Sunday falling between Kelly services India Pvt. Ltd and Secure energy services (my current employer). In other words I relieved Kelly services on 11th December, 2010 (Saturday) and joined Secure on 13/12/2010 (Monday).
> 
> on which date, i will complete my 5 years of experience? Is it 31/08/2013 or 01/09/2013 or 02/09/2013?
> 
> Looking forward to hear from you,
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

A gap of saturday or a sunday is irrelevant here. That's not considered a break. I am into my fourth job and everytime I was relieved on a friday and joined the new company on next Monday.

You started your career on 01/09/2008 and hence you will complete 5 years on 31/08/2013.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

gsr1603 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> A gap of saturday or a sunday is irrelevant here. That's not considered a break. I am into my fourth job and everytime I was relieved on a friday and joined the new company on next Monday.
> 
> You started your career on 01/09/2008 and hence you will complete 5 years on 31/08/2013.


GSR,

Thanks for your quick response. This sounds logically correct.

So, i will update my Eoi on 31/08/2013 at about 8:00 pm in evening. 

Is this ok?

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## roposh

sathiyaseelan said:


> GSR,
> 
> Thanks for your quick response. This sounds logically correct.
> 
> So, i will update my Eoi on 31/08/2013 at about 8:00 pm in evening.
> 
> Is this ok?
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


You can update the EOI as of today as well. Skillselect calculates the points automatically so its just that system will not give you points untill the 5 years experience as per the skillselect system is reached.

So you should update the EOI with the timelines and on 31 Aug or 1 Sep, skill select will automatically change your score and send you an email regarding this change.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## prattech

*2613* Occupations - EOI tracker for sub-class189*

Hello All,
Can we please use this thread only to update EOI details of 189 for 2613* occupations so that we can track ours progress.

Please *do not* discuss anything else apart from adding/updating EOI details in list and repasting it

*Here is the intial list and I hope you all will support to maintain ONLY EOI information in this thread.*

Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013 
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013


----------



## Mkgrover

Any idea when is the new WA list of occupation to be out.


----------



## roposh

prattech said:


> Hello All,
> Can we please use this thread only to update EOI details of 189 for 2613* occupations so that we can track ours progress.
> 
> Please *do not* discuss anything else apart from adding/updating EOI details in list and repasting it
> 
> *Here is the intial list and I hope you all will support to maintain ONLY EOI information in this thread.*
> 
> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
> esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
> GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
> Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
> anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
> nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013


Hi Prattech!

Add me too. Details are in my signature!

regards, 
roposh


----------



## rahool

prattech said:


> Hello All,
> Can we please use this thread only to update EOI details of 189 for 2613* occupations so that we can track ours progress.
> 
> Please do not discuss anything else apart from adding/updating EOI details in list and repasting it
> 
> Here is the intial list and I hope you all will support to maintain ONLY EOI information in this thread.
> 
> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
> esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
> GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
> Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
> anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
> nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013


Rahool----189-----261313-----60-----28th may, 2013.


----------



## Mroks

Mkgrover said:


> Any idea when is the new WA list of occupation to be out.


Most probably in Oct.
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx


----------



## kgd87

Hi friends,
Can anyone share the exact difference of 189 and 190 visa. 
Which is better of the two and what is the benefit of a 189 compared to a 190 ?

Regards,
kgd87


----------



## icriding

kgd87 said:


> Hi friends,
> Can anyone share the exact difference of 189 and 190 visa.
> Which is better of the two and what is the benefit of a 189 compared to a 190 ?
> 
> Regards,
> kgd87


*Hello kgd87,*

If your nominated occupation is listed on the current Skilled Occupation List (SOL), you can *directly apply *as an independent for a Skilled Independent (subclass 189) Permanent Residence visa.

If your nominated occupation is *only on* the Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) and *NOT* on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL), you can only apply for a State Sponsored Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) Permanent Residence visa or an Employer Nominated (subclass 186) Permanent Residence visa.

More info here: Skilled Occupation Lists (Formerly Known as Form 1121i)

Subclass 189 Visa invites are sent out on the 1st and 3rd Monday of each month and are based on points that you have claimed - applicant with highest points are invited first. For applicants with equal number of points, EOIs with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.

Subclass 190 Visa invites through a State or territory Nomination by via SkillSelect means that you will be issued an *automatic* invitation to apply for a visa as soon as you are nominated, rather than having to *wait* for a scheduled invitation round to take place.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## kgd87

icriding said:


> *Hello kgd87,*
> 
> If your nominated occupation is listed on the current Skilled Occupation List (SOL), you can *directly apply *as an independent for a Skilled Independent (subclass 189) Permanent Residence visa.
> 
> If your nominated occupation is *only on* the Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) and *NOT* on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL), you can only apply for a State Sponsored Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) Permanent Residence visa or an Employer Nominated (subclass 186) Permanent Residence visa.
> 
> More info here: Skilled Occupation Lists (Formerly Known as Form 1121i)
> 
> Subclass 189 Visa invites are sent out on the 1st and 3rd Monday of each month and are based on points that you have claimed - applicant with highest points are invited first. For applicants with equal number of points, EOIs with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.
> 
> Subclass 190 Visa invites through a State or territory Nomination by via SkillSelect means that you will be issued an *automatic* invitation to apply for a visa as soon as you are nominated, rather than having to *wait* for a scheduled invitation round to take place.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Ok...great!!!
Thanks for the info.

In this case, currently I am with 60 pts and have submitted an EOI for both 189 and 190 for 233512 occupation, this is currently on CSOL and SOL list.

Could there be chances for an invite for 189 on the next round of invitations.

And is the cost involved for both the visa sub classes the same.

Cheers!!!


----------



## dp_Aussie

___


----------



## HYD123

Hello All,

I am newbie to this forum.

Submitted EOI / SS on 25 July 2013 with 60 pints for 190 / NSW. Any strong prediction when will I receive invitation...?

Thanks !!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

roposh said:


> You can update the EOI as of today as well. Skillselect calculates the points automatically so its just that system will not give you points untill the 5 years experience as per the skillselect system is reached.
> 
> So you should update the EOI with the timelines and on 31 Aug or 1 Sep, skill select will automatically change your score and send you an email regarding this change.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Roposh,

Thanks for your response. Did you do this with your EOI? Are you very sure about it? Because i received many different answers from others on other posts/forums. Don't mistake me that i am questioning your knwoledg ro something else but just for the confirmation.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## roposh

sathiyaseelan said:


> Roposh,
> 
> Thanks for your response. Did you do this with your EOI? Are you very sure about it? Because i received many different answers from others on other posts/forums. Don't mistake me that i am questioning your knwoledg ro something else but just for the confirmation.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


Dear Sathiya,
I was assessed to have skilled employment by ACS *AFTER AUG 2008*. Now since I started my job on 9/Aug/2006 so I marked my employment in EOI as relevant from 10/Aug/2008. I updated my EOI around 15 July this year with the aforementioned information. Uptill Aug 9, skillselect was giivng me just 5 points for my skilled employment. On Aug 11, I recieved an email from Skillselect that there has been a change of point structure in my EOI. When I logged-in to skillselect I found out that now Skillselect has increased my points for skilled employment from 5 to 10.
Now the debate may be on the fact that since ACS assessed my employment as skilled *AFTER AUG 2008* then why did I consider it in my EOI from 10 Aug 2008 and why not *Sep 1 2008*. I asked alot of people on the forum about that but finally made up my mind to claim experience from 10 Aug 2008 bcoz as epr ACS criteria they deduct 2/4 or 6 years of experience and in my case my 2 years of employment completes on Aug 9 2008 so thats why I am claiming points from Aug 10 2008.

So this is all that I have to tell you. Hope my case helps you in deciding on yours.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## sathiyaseelan

roposh said:


> Dear Sathiya,
> I was assessed to have skilled employment by ACS *AFTER AUG 2008*. Now since I started my job on 9/Aug/2006 so I marked my employment in EOI as relevant from 10/Aug/2008. I updated my EOI around 15 July this year with the aforementioned information. Uptill Aug 9, skillselect was giivng me just 5 points for my skilled employment. On Aug 11, I recieved an email from Skillselect that there has been a change of point structure in my EOI. When I logged-in to skillselect I found out that now Skillselect has increased my points for skilled employment from 5 to 10.
> Now the debate may be on the fact that since ACS assessed my employment as skilled *AFTER AUG 2008* then why did I consider it in my EOI from 10 Aug 2008 and why not *Sep 1 2008*. I asked alot of people on the forum about that but finally made up my mind to claim experience from 10 Aug 2008 bcoz as epr ACS criteria they deduct 2/4 or 6 years of experience and in my case my 2 years of employment completes on Aug 9 2008 so thats why I am claiming points from Aug 10 2008.
> 
> So this is all that I have to tell you. Hope my case helps you in deciding on yours.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh



Roposh,

Thank you very much for your detailed information. Now, i got what you want to say. I do update my work experience now itself and wait for the email update from skillselect.

Once again, thanks for indicating me the right direction.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## nickstv12

skcetarun23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The following information may be useful for some guys regarding updating EOI details.
> 
> Just now I removed my work experience from EOI as I came to know internship with stipends are not considered as work experience.
> 
> The point is my date of effect did not change I guess that if there is no change in points date of visa will not be affected.
> 
> Good luck


Hi Arun,

I have a question: You said that updating a few details in your EOI did not affect/change the visa date of effect? I want to update my skills assessment ANZSCO code to another code. Do you think updating ANZSCO code will cause an impact/change to my visa date of effect?
please advise.

Thanks,
Nick.


----------



## nickstv12

does anyone know upto which date did DIAC cover sending invitations to systems analyst/60points for 189

eoi-27th june 2013/systems analyst/60points/189 visa


----------



## laurinoz

nickstv12 said:


> Hi Arun,
> 
> I have a question: You said that updating a few details in your EOI did not affect/change the visa date of effect? I want to update my skills assessment ANZSCO code to another code. Do you think updating ANZSCO code will cause an impact/change to my visa date of effect?
> please advise.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nick.


Your date of effect will change if you make any amendment that changes your number of points. Any other changes will not affect your date.

See this link, it is quite useful
Migrate to Australia: EOI Process and Information


----------



## jre05

Hello seniorexpats,

I am having the following concern about how DIAC validates or requires one's address proof (Preferably permanent address proof).

*Question 1:*

A) My address printed on Passport is my Under graduation College address of Chennai and the Passport was issued in RPO, Chennai in 2005.

B) Address printed on PCC is my permanent address of Mumbai as I live in Mumbai.

Now how DIAC validates the genuineness of my address as I am sure many of us have this kind of concern when people live in different city or country. Because, I see no explicit mentioning of any documents for address proof verification by DIAC in the checklist of documents to be uploaded while lodging our visa application on eVisa page.

Please note, I do have Indian National driving license which has my Permanent address of Mumbai printed on it. Also, I do have my bank statements, passbooks on my permanent address of Mumbai. Additionally, I do have my ration card having Mumbai address (But problem is, name of our family members, address and other details in ration card are printed in local regional language Marati). 

Please advise how should I be providing address proof if one is necessary for DIAC.

*Question 2:*

In Form 80, it is asking our dependent's details where my father's status is Deceased. So, should I be providing them the Death Certificate of my father attested too ?

Thanks for your response.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## icriding

jre05 said:


> Hello seniorexpats,
> 
> I am having the following concern about how DIAC validates or requires one's address proof (Preferably permanent address proof).
> 
> *Question 1:*
> 
> A) My address printed on Passport is my Under graduation College address of Chennai and the Passport was issued in RPO, Chennai in 2005.
> 
> B) Address printed on PCC is my permanent address of Mumbai as I live in Mumbai.
> 
> Now how DIAC validates the genuineness of my address as I am sure many of us have this kind of concern when people live in different city or country. Because, I see no explicit mentioning of any documents for address proof verification by DIAC in the checklist of documents to be uploaded while lodging our visa application on eVisa page.
> 
> Please note, I do have Indian National driving license which has my Permanent address of Mumbai printed on it. Also, I do have my bank statements, passbooks on my permanent address of Mumbai. Additionally, I do have my ration card having Mumbai address (But problem is, name of our family members, address and other details in ration card are printed in local regional language Marati).
> 
> Please advise how should I be providing address proof if one is necessary for DIAC.
> 
> *Question 2:*
> 
> In Form 80, it is asking our dependent's details where my father's status is Deceased. So, should I be providing them the Death Certificate of my father attested too ?
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


*
Hello jre05,*

*Specific answers below*

*"Please advise how should I be providing address proof if one is necessary for DIAC."*

For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you are required to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16. 

With regards to meeting the Character Requirement and Police Clearance Certificates, the residential address displayed on your passport is not of primary importance. 

The Character test puts the onus on the applicant to show they are of good character. 

A Police Certificate contains a certification that the person to whom it relates either has no 'disclosable' convictions or has a 'disclosable' conviction that is detailed in the Certificate.

*"In Form 80, it is asking our dependent's details where my father's status is Deceased. So, should I be providing them the Death Certificate of my father attested too ?"* 

*NO-Not required, unless specifically requested by your case officer*


----------



## jre05

icriding said:


> *
> Hello jre05,*
> 
> *Specific answers below*
> 
> *"Please advise how should I be providing address proof if one is necessary for DIAC."*
> 
> For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you are required to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.
> 
> With regards to meeting the Character Requirement and Police Clearance Certificates, the residential address displayed on your passport is not of primary importance.
> 
> The Character test puts the onus on the applicant to show they are of good character.
> 
> A Police Certificate contains a certification that the person to whom it relates either has no 'disclosable' convictions or has a 'disclosable' conviction that is detailed in the Certificate.
> 
> *"In Form 80, it is asking our dependent's details where my father's status is Deceased. So, should I be providing them the Death Certificate of my father attested too ?"*
> 
> *NO-Not required, unless specifically requested by your case officer*


Hello icriding,

Thank you for the response. I understand that, PCC is just enough, and the variation of the address printed on PCC/Passport is of least significance you mean ?

No other documents like DL etc is necessary, right ? Unless specifically requested by CO. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

Hello icriding,

Also, should I be providing these documents during uploading my visa documents ? I read somewhere in your reply to someone that, we should provide PAYG. 

*A) Documents upload question:*

1. TFN of Australia which I was using when in Australia. (Notarized one page copy PDF)

2. Payslips of Australia work.

3. PAYG (One page document notarized PDF)

4. Rental receipts of my Australian stay (Few receipts notarized copy PDF) 

*B) Form 80 Question*

The answer for the question that asks for national identities. What all the various identity documents details I can provide ? Both Indian and Australian ?

1. Indian DL details

2. Indian PAN details

3. TFN of Australia ? (Although I am living in India currently and no more working n Australia. I was on 457 visa earlier during which I used TFN)

Again passport number is required ? As already in the first section of Form 80, we give our passport details. Any other documents required.

Please suggest.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## skcetarun23

nickstv12 said:


> Hi Arun,
> 
> I have a question: You said that updating a few details in your EOI did not affect/change the visa date of effect? I want to update my skills assessment ANZSCO code to another code. Do you think updating ANZSCO code will cause an impact/change to my visa date of effect?
> please advise.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nick.


Hi Mate,

I believe you can update whatever details you want but if there is an increase or decrease in your points it will change the date of effect. In your case if the system permits to update ANZAC codes I think it won't affect the date of effect.


----------



## Colombo

Dear All,

Has anybody lodged the application withing the *month of JULY* and already got their *CO* assigned ...... ?

As we have approached to seventh week I thing now we may get a notification from the CO in anytime.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Mkgrover

Submitted my EOI on 24th aug..


----------



## MellyPenty

Hi Guys, I am in situation where I have to update my EOI.. However I don't see update option as I got the invitation already.
I am waiting for current invitation to expire so I can update my EOI and correct the mistake. My understanding is - once the current invitation expires, I should get 'Update EOI' option automatically and will be able to use same EOI .. Is this right..? 
I prefer keeping the same EOI as the update I am doing is not going to change my points and effective date would remain same..


----------



## Harish2013

MellyPenty said:


> Hi Guys, I am in situation where I have to update my EOI.. However I don't see update option as I got the invitation already.
> I am waiting for current invitation to expire so I can update my EOI and correct the mistake. My understanding is - once the current invitation expires, I should get 'Update EOI' option automatically and will be able to use same EOI .. Is this right..?
> I prefer keeping the same EOI as the update I am doing is not going to change my points and effective date would remain same..


Yes, once the invitation expires, you are able to update your EOI.


----------



## nickstv12

laurinoz said:


> Your date of effect will change if you make any amendment that changes your number of points. Any other changes will not affect your date.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply Laurinoz..
> 
> Anzsco code is not given any points in the EOI (we just mention our occupation and its details in eoi) so should I assume that there wont be any change to the date of effect?


----------



## nickstv12

skcetarun23 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I believe you can update whatever details you want but if there is an increase or decrease in your points it will change the date of effect. In your case if the system permits to update ANZAC codes I think it won't affect the date of effect.


Hi SkcetArun23

Thanks for the reply.

As you know that in EOI, skills assessment is not given any points so updating/changing ANZSCO code will not change my overall points.. so should i assume that there wont be a change in date of effect?


----------



## nickstv12

Hi Guys,

Did anyone after submitting an EOI, updated/changed ANZSCO CODE (SKILLS ASSESSMENT) IN their EOI ?
If they did, did if affect/change visa date of effect?

Thanks for your inputs.

Cheers!


----------



## nickstv12

Hi Guys,

Did anyone after submitting an EOI, updated/changed ANZSCO CODE (SKILLS ASSESSMENT) IN their EOI ?
If they did, did if affect/change visa date of effect?

Thanks for your inputs.

Cheers!


----------



## skcetarun23

nickstv12 said:


> Hi SkcetArun23
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> As you know that in EOI, skills assessment is not given any points so updating/changing ANZSCO code will not change my overall points.. so should i assume that there wont be a change in date of effect?



Hi Nick,

The best thing we can do apart from assumptions is to call immigration directly. They are very helpful with such information.

Before changing my eoi I contacted them and only after that I updated my eoi.


----------



## megnathreddy

Aadilnaeem said:


> I also Filled but i have selected visa option189 & 190 and it calculated 60 & 65.do i need to apply for ss separately?also the app number assigned to me is 14400


I also Filled(the eoi on august 22) but i have selected visa option189 & 190 and it calculated 60 & 65. And after some days it became 55 and 60 as I have completed 33 year of age (so there is a deduction of 5 points for age). in my work exp i have worked in south africa for 1.6 years and i know that we have to get a pcc for that. Could anyone help how to go about it.


----------



## jre05

Hello guys,

There is already an EOI for 189 with 60 points. However, if I want for NSW SS (I understand it is suspended currently and anticipated to resume soon), can I update my EOI again and add 190 Visa option for NSW along with existing 189 ?

If so, what will be my effect date ?

Also, what is the further process for applying to NSW SS ? Should I immediately send application form along with documents and fees to NSW through courier or will NSW look at our EOI and contact us first recommending us to send our documents ? What's the process now ? Appreciate the help.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Mroks

jre05 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> There is already an EOI for 189 with 60 points. However, if I want for NSW SS (I understand it is suspended currently and anticipated to resume soon), can I update my EOI again and add 190 Visa option for NSW along with existing 189 ?
> 
> *Yes*
> 
> If so, what will be my effect date ?
> *Your 'Visa Date of Effect' will not change as your points are not changing.*
> 
> Also, what is the further process for applying to NSW SS ? Should I immediately send application form along with documents and fees to NSW through courier or will NSW look at our EOI and contact us first recommending us to send our documents ? What's the process now ? Appreciate the help.
> *Immediately send application form along with documents and fees to NSW.*
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Above reply in *bold*


----------



## ruchkal

Submitted EOI in 1st August... NSW acknowledgement on 6th August.... waiting waiting....


----------



## jre05

Mroks said:


> Above reply in *bold*


Thanks Mroks, you said Visa affect date of 189 only wont change isn't ? I applied in July, so the date of 189 will still be July but 190 will be today if I add it.

Is that what you mean ?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## laurinoz

nickstv12 said:


> Thanks for the reply Laurinoz..
> 
> Anzsco code is not given any points in the EOI (we just mention our occupation and its details in eoi) so should I assume that there wont be any change to the date of effect?


Exactly. If you change your ANZCO Code, it will not affect your date of effect.
Now my question is: have you been through assessment for this new code?


----------



## Mroks

jre05 said:


> Thanks Mroks, you said Visa affect date of 189 only wont change isn't ? I applied in July, so the date of 189 will still be July but 190 will be today if I add it.
> 
> Is that what you mean ?
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


There is no 'Visa Date of Effect' concept for 190 as the invitations are automatically generated once approved by state.


----------



## jre05

Mroks said:


> There is no 'Visa Date of Effect' concept for 190 as the invitations are automatically generated once approved by state.


Oh yes that's logical. Thanks.

However, I have another doubt. I placed EOI for 189 with 60 point in July. Now, if I add 190 in the same EOI so that I get 65 points for this 190. 

So I will have both 189 and 190 on same EOI. But, is there any chance that getting an invite for the already placed 189 will have an impact if DIAC sees that I have placed EOI for 190. Because, on seeing the side of benefits to Australia and its economy, 190 is beneficial for them than 189 like they get separate State Visa fees from the candidates, also, the applicants are obliged to serve for the state and thus contribute to that economy.

I am committed to those obligations like all of us, however, I would want to ensure that if I can get 189, 190 is not required for me and hence getting 189 invite shouldn't be impacted by me placing 190. (I am aware the invitations were auto sent, but again, since our ICT occupations are flagged, I am skeptical what factors would matter here afters for them to send invitation for our ICT).

Please someone share me your thoughts and guide me on this point. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Mroks

jre05 said:


> Oh yes that's logical. Thanks.
> 
> However, I have another doubt. I placed EOI for 189 with 60 point in July. Now, if I add 190 in the same EOI so that I get 65 points for this 190.
> 
> So I will have both 189 and 190 on same EOI. But, is there any chance that getting an invite for the already placed 189 will have an impact if DIAC sees that I have placed EOI for 190. Because, on seeing the side of benefits to Australia and its economy, 190 is beneficial for them than 189 like they get separate State Visa fees from the candidates, also, the applicants are obliged to serve for the state and thus contribute to that economy.
> 
> I am committed to those obligations like all of us, however, I would want to ensure that if I can get 189, 190 is not required for me and hence getting 189 invite shouldn't be impacted by me placing 190. (I am aware the invitations were auto sent, but again, since our ICT occupations are flagged, I am skeptical what factors would matter here afters for them to send invitation for our ICT).
> 
> Please someone share me your thoughts and guide me on this point.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


In the past 190 didn't conflicted with 189 as both process are different for certain occupations including ICT, but can't say going ahead because of the suspension introduced on these occupations by DIAC.
Things should be clear by this week end.


----------



## nickstv12

Exactly. If you change your ANZCO Code, it will not affect your date of effect.
Now my question is: have you been through assessment for this new code?

Hi Laurinoz,

Thanks for the reply.

Yes, I have received a positive assessment for this new code. I just have to update it in the EOI.

I have another question: Can we update ANZSCO CODE now that is after submission of an EOI because in some forums i have read that skills letter date should be before EOI submission date?

What do you reckon on this?

Thanks
Nick


----------



## nickstv12

nickstv12 said:


> Exactly. If you change your ANZCO Code, it will not affect your date of effect.
> Now my question is: have you been through assessment for this new code?


Hi Laurinoz,

Thanks for the reply.

Yes, I have received a positive assessment for this new code. I just have to update it in the EOI.

I have another question: Can we update ANZSCO CODE now that is after submission of an EOI because in some forums i have read that skills letter date should be before EOI submission date?

What do you reckon on this?

Thanks
Nick


----------



## jre05

Mroks said:


> In the past 190 didn't conflicted with 189 as both process are different for certain occupations including ICT, but can't say going ahead because of the suspension introduced on these occupations by DIAC.
> Things should be clear by this week end.


Thanks. Then let me not add 190 in my EOI until there is some clarity.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## prattech

**** Please do not discuss anything else apart from adding/updating EOI details in list and repasting it *****

Update for Roposh and Rahool

Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013 
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013 
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013


----------



## NIKSS

while visa aplication why we must have to pay fees by credit card only,,,why we cant use debit card...?


----------



## kmann

NIKSS said:


> while visa aplication why we must have to pay fees by credit card only,,,why we cant use debit card...?


You can use ICICI VISA debit card, if you have required limit on the card.


----------



## laurinoz

nickstv12 said:


> Hi Laurinoz,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Yes, I have received a positive assessment for this new code. I just have to update it in the EOI.
> 
> I have another question: Can we update ANZSCO CODE now that is after submission of an EOI because in some forums i have read that skills letter date should be before EOI submission date?
> 
> What do you reckon on this?
> 
> Thanks
> Nick


Nick,

I like giving the most honest answers, and on this case, I simply don't know for sure.
If I go by my own readings, I'd say that your visa application MUST reflect what you have said in your EOI. If you need to change something important, you need to fill in the form 1023 (Notification of incorrect answer)
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf

But please wait to see if another applicant has a different proposition to give
Cheers budy


----------



## Steyn

Mroks said:


> There is no 'Visa Date of Effect' concept for 190 as the invitations are automatically generated once approved by state.


In my case, it was the other way around. I got a 190 EOI submitted initially and then mistakenly 189 option was checked, while editing. Later on, the mistake was realized and then 189 was unchecked. 

Just wanted to know if the "Date of Effect" would have changed


----------



## jre05

Steyn said:


> In my case, it was the other way around. I got a 190 EOI submitted initially and then mistakenly 189 option was checked, while editing. Later on, the mistake was realized and then 189 was unchecked.
> 
> Just wanted to know if the "Date of Effect" would have changed


No, it will not change at all.

You can check by downloading the PDF in last page and cross verifying its date of effect field with your original when you have first placed your EOI and downloaded. It will be same.

One type of visa say 190 or 189 or any other is independent of another.

You don't have to worry in your case.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## NIKSS

r u sure, have u used that one, i have hdfc international debit card, my agent ask me to arrenge credit card...


----------



## nickstv12

laurinoz said:


> Nick,
> 
> I like giving the most honest answers, and on this case, I simply don't know for sure.
> If I go by my own readings, I'd say that your visa application MUST reflect what you have said in your EOI. If you need to change something important, you need to fill in the form 1023 (Notification of incorrect answer)
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf
> 
> But please wait to see if another applicant has a different proposition to give
> Cheers budy


Thanks Laurinoz for the reply.

FORM 1023 is used to correct, incorrect information regarding a visa application.

But as we know, EOI is not a visa application.

From what I know i have read it on forums that you can update your eoi as many times as you want before you get an invitation.

I have substantial evidence to prove my claims in an EOI. I had a skills assessment when I submitted an EOI. I went ahead and got another skills assessment, for some reason. However from what I know the critical date is the invitation date. If you do not have a skills assessment as of that date to evidence the points you are claiming, that is a problem that often results in having to decline the invitation.

whats your say on the above?
can you think of anyone else who had come across the same situation?

Cheers
Nick


----------



## laurinoz

nickstv12 said:


> Thanks Laurinoz for the reply.
> 
> FORM 1023 is used to correct, incorrect information regarding a visa application.
> 
> But as we know, EOI is not a visa application.
> 
> From what I know i have read it on forums that you can update your eoi as many times as you want before you get an invitation.
> 
> I have substantial evidence to prove my claims in an EOI. I had a skills assessment when I submitted an EOI. I went ahead and got another skills assessment, for some reason. However from what I know the critical date is the invitation date. If you do not have a skills assessment as of that date to evidence the points you are claiming, that is a problem that often results in having to decline the invitation.
> 
> whats your say on the above?
> can you think of anyone else who had come across the same situation?
> 
> Cheers
> Nick


Nick

Sorry, might have been a bit tired, I was referring to the application itself. In the EOI, as long as you have not received an invitation, you can change your details.


----------



## midhunnellore

*Add me too*

midhunnellore--------189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013


----------



## kmann

Hi Guys Update from ACT


Important DIAC Announcement

Published 28th August 2013

After consultation with the the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) the ACT is pleased to advise that offers of ACT nomination will re-commence on 3/09/2013 for the following occupations. 

Please note the distribution of these places will be issued on a pro rata basis over the 2013/14 program year.

ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Status: Limited
ANZSCO Major group: 2611
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
Status: Limited
ANZSCO Major group: 2633
Other Engineering Professional
Status: Limited
ANZSCO Major group: 2339
Software and Applications Programmers
Status: Limited
ANZSCO Major group: 2613
Electronics Engineers
Status: Closed
ANZSCO Major group: 2334
Chemical and Materials Engineers
Status: Closed
ANZSCO Major group: 2311

Please refer to the ACT nomination guidelines for verification of a limited or closed occupation.

Link: Important DIAC Announcement - Canberra - Create your future

Still there is no update on skill select. I guess they will start issuing inviatations on 2nd september again. 

Wish everyone all the best and hope some or all of us gets the invitation in 2nd sep round.


----------



## ccham

some strange thing is happening http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/188794-why-489-family-sponsored-hold.html


----------



## kmann

ccham said:


> some strange thing is happening http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/188794-why-489-family-sponsored-hold.html


Firstly, ACS started deducting exp. Then DIAC put implemented pro rata on golden 6 occupations.Then state sponsrshp suspended for 190.From 1st sep VISA fees will increase. and now they are shifting towards 489 migrants.

God only knows what is going on


----------



## vipul_batra

*Help*

Hi guys,
I am a Newbie in this forum. I have been assessed positive for my skills by Vetassess but my occupation Biotechnologist is in CSOL. I am not able to find any visa I can apply for. Please help. 
N.B. My uncle has a P.R in adelaide


----------



## Mroks

vipul_batra said:


> Hi guys,
> I am a Newbie in this forum. I have been assessed positive for my skills by Vetassess but my occupation Biotechnologist is in CSOL. I am not able to find any visa I can apply for. Please help.
> N.B. My uncle has a P.R in adelaide


Currently your occupation is in off list for SA and so only available to onshore applicants.
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data

Currently your occupation is under closed status for ACT.
Closed status:
Applicants working in Canberra are eligible to apply. Overseas 
applicants with an ACT job offer or close family member living 
in Canberra may be eligible to apply. Occupations must be 
verified before the application for nomination is lodged.

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-2013-14.pdf
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a.../190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-sept-13.pdf


----------



## prattech

**** Please do not discuss anything else apart from adding/updating EOI details in list and repasting it *****

Update for midhunnellore


midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013 
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013 
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013


----------



## Mroks

vipul_batra said:


> Hi guys,
> I am a Newbie in this forum. I have been assessed positive for my skills by Vetassess but my occupation Biotechnologist is in CSOL. I am not able to find any visa I can apply for. Please help.
> N.B. My uncle has a P.R in adelaide


Try getting verification for your closed occupation in ACT. Nothing wrong in trying.


----------



## vipul_batra

Mroks said:


> Try getting verification for your closed occupation in ACT. Nothing wrong in trying.


I am not sure on that, searched a lot but was of no help. How can I get the occupation verified by MIS unit


----------



## Mroks

vipul_batra said:


> I am not sure on that, searched a lot but was of no help. How can I get the occupation verified by MIS unit


Refer page 3 in below link for verification of limited / closed occupations
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a.../190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-sept-13.pdf


----------



## Sapna

My occupation is showing closed in ACT and can anybody tell me if this changes very often....:-(


----------



## sathish#nsw

Hi pratech,

add me to the list! thanks
sathish


ACS+ 261312 29/09/2011 :: IELTS 7 all :: EOI Submitted on 7th July 2013 60points ::...


----------



## prattech

**** Please do not discuss anything else apart from adding/updating EOI details in list and repasting it *****

Update for sathish#nsw

midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013 
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013 
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013


----------



## Zaxter

Do we have anyone who submitted EOI in Aug recieve an invite or is it too early to expect one 

Also, can someone share the link to the updated tracker please?


----------



## laurinoz

Sapna said:


> My occupation is showing closed in ACT and can anybody tell me if this changes very often....:-(


Sapna, the new ACT list is out this Saturday. Maybe your occupation will be available then.


----------



## Sapna

Thanks Laurinoz...Fingers crossed...


----------



## abhinav12

*EOI Submitted*



Sapna said:


> Thanks Laurinoz...Fingers crossed...


Dear all, i have submitted my EOI on 24 August under 190 with 60 points code 149311...any idea if i can get an invite or by when i can get the invite .
Another thing i want to check is my understanding says after Invite i have to fill for State sponsorship then PCC and Medical and then finally we get grant letter.if everything goes smooth the entire leftover process will take approx 6 months more

please advice if i am wrong


----------



## Mroks

abhinav12 said:


> Dear all, i have submitted my EOI on 24 August under 190 with 60 points code 149311...any idea if i can get an invite or by when i can get the invite .
> Another thing i want to check is my understanding says after Invite i have to fill for State sponsorship then PCC and Medical and then finally we get grant letter.if everything goes smooth the entire leftover process will take approx 6 months more
> 
> please advice if i am wrong


You have to apply for state sponsorship. Once approved by state you will receive invitation from DIAC to apply for 190 visa.

Check which states sponsor your occupation.


----------



## NIKSS

i have submitted EOI to WA on 19th August, still i haven't get initial contact from WA, and anybody knw how much time it takes? Fees are going to increse by 1sept..., and australian dollor also going high day by day


----------



## Zaxter

Nikss, you should get an acknowledgement from the as stating that they reciecved your application form as a first step. Next would be receiving an invite whose timeline being anyone's guess


----------



## abhinav12

Please advice can i submit EOI under 190 and WA state sponsorship simultaneously.


----------



## Mroks

abhinav12 said:


> Please advice can i fill EOI under 190 and WA state sponsorship simultaneously.


You have to file for EOI with 190 sub class, selecting state WA.
WA will invite you to apply for state sponsorship. Then you have to apply for WA SS.


----------



## abhinav12

Mroks said:


> You have to file for EOI with 190 sub class, selecting state WA.
> WA will invite you to apply for state sponsorship. Then you have to apply for WA SS.


Thanks for your prompt response what exactly the scenario is i have submitted my EOI on 24 August and today my agent has also filled for WA state sponsorship for which i have even recived the receipt. just wanted to check is that the process.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Dear all,

A new update on 2nd September, 2013 invitation round in skillselect's website.

Allocations for six occupations from 2 September 2013
Announcement, Newsflash, Quick reference for skilled workers, System Update
Aug
29
2013

We have continued to receive high numbers of EOIs from people in the following six occupations:

· 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers;
· 2334 Electronics Engineers;
· 2339 Other Engineering Professionals;
· 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts:
· 2613 Software and Applications Programmers; and
· 2633 Telecommunications Engineers.
Due to this high level of demand, there will be limitations on the number of invitations issued for the remainder of the 2013-14 program year.

From 2 September 2013, half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional). These arrangements will be reviewed and we will advise if there is to be any change in the future.

Allocations for six occupations from 2 September 2013 » SkillSelect Support

DIAC is so cruel to give us many more headaches.

Still hoping for positive outcomes.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## zuzgoza

Now, Iam starting to get nervous..... 
 :fingerscrossed: 
Occupation: 261313
Visa subclass 189
IELTS: 7.5,7.5, 8.5, 8.5
EOI filed 19th August
Total points : 65





sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> A new update on 2nd September, 2013 invitation round in skillselect's website.
> 
> Allocations for six occupations from 2 September 2013
> Announcement, Newsflash, Quick reference for skilled workers, System Update
> Aug
> 29
> 2013
> 
> We have continued to receive high numbers of EOIs from people in the following six occupations:
> 
> · 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers;
> · 2334 Electronics Engineers;
> · 2339 Other Engineering Professionals;
> · 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts:
> · 2613 Software and Applications Programmers; and
> · 2633 Telecommunications Engineers.
> Due to this high level of demand, there will be limitations on the number of invitations issued for the remainder of the 2013-14 program year.
> 
> From 2 September 2013, half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional). These arrangements will be reviewed and we will advise if there is to be any change in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> DIAC is so cruel to give us many more headaches.
> 
> Still hoping for positive outcomes.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


----------



## rps

Hello Everyone,
I have received positive skill assessment (VETASSESS). I submitted my EOI on 21/08/2013 under 242211 and I wanted to apply for state sponsorship W.A. I found out that the process to apply for State Sponsorship has been changed. After contacting Department they said I need to wait for Invitation from State for nominated occupation. 
Has anyone applied for state nomination (190) Visa recently?

How much time you have to wait for nomination?

How much time usually they take to process for State Nomination?

How much the charges will be after 1st September 2013 for 190 Visa application? 

Please suggest and share your views.


----------



## ccham

zuzgoza said:


> Now, Iam starting to get nervous.....
> :fingerscrossed:
> Occupation: 261313
> Visa subclass 189
> IELTS: 7.5,7.5, 8.5, 8.5
> EOI filed 19th August
> Total points : 65


most probably you will get invited sep 2


----------



## Jullz

rps said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I have received positive skill assessment (VETASSESS). I submitted my EOI on 21/08/2013 under 242211 and I wanted to apply for state sponsorship W.A. I found out that the process to apply for State Sponsorship has been changed. After contacting Department they said I need to wait for Invitation from State for nominated occupation.
> Has anyone applied for state nomination (190) Visa recently?
> 
> How much time you have to wait for nomination?
> 
> How much time usually they take to process for State Nomination?
> 
> How much the charges will be after 1st September 2013 for 190 Visa application?
> 
> Please suggest and share your views.


Dear Rps,
That's right, you will have to wait the Invitation from WA for state nomination. For more details, please check the WA State Sponsorship thread.
After receiving their nomination, you will be invited automatically to apply for visa.
The charges for subclass 190 will be 15% higher from 01.09.13. 
That means 3520 AUD
Good luck!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

zuzgoza said:


> Now, Iam starting to get nervous.....
> :fingerscrossed:
> Occupation: 261313
> Visa subclass 189
> IELTS: 7.5,7.5, 8.5, 8.5
> EOI filed 19th August
> Total points : 65


Hi zuzgoza,

No need to panic although new rule is horrific. DIAC can't play with us for so longas it is true that everything has an end. 

As your occupation has 76 places for 189&489, the chances for you to get invited is good. But, wait for few more rounds if yourn't invited on 2nd sept,2013.

But, i wish you will get invite on Sept, 2013 itself.

Hoping for positive and ready to face everything is needed here particularly during the hard times like now.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## rps

Jullz said:


> Dear Rps,
> That's right, you will have to wait the Invitation from WA for state nomination. For more details, please check the WA State Sponsorship thread.
> After receiving their nomination, you will be invited automatically to apply for visa.
> The charges for subclass 190 will be 15% higher from 01.09.13.
> That means 3520 AUD
> Good luck!



Thank you Jullz.


----------



## zuzgoza

Thank you ccham  
Hoping for the best...



ccham said:


> most probably you will get invited sep 2


----------



## zuzgoza

Thank you sathiyaseelan 
Hoping for the best....



sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi zuzgoza,
> 
> No need to panic although new rule is horrific. DIAC can't play with us for so longas it is true that everything has an end.
> 
> As your occupation has 76 places for 189&489, the chances for you to get invited is good. But, wait for few more rounds if yourn't invited on 2nd sept,2013.
> 
> But, i wish you will get invite on Sept, 2013 itself.
> 
> Hoping for positive and ready to face everything is needed here particularly during the hard times like now.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


----------



## metallica.kyoto

*Hi bro.please help*

Hello 

I was told by EA today by phone that i have been assessed positively as a mechanical Engineer.However,the soft copy of letter will be emailed by Tuesday.

Can i fill up EOI without soft copy of letter and apply for 190 SC with WA sponsorship?

Would be of great help if you can throw light?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## laurinoz

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello
> 
> I was told by EA today by phone that i have been assessed positively as a mechanical Engineer.However,the soft copy of letter will be emailed by Tuesday.
> 
> Can i fill up EOI without soft copy of letter and apply for 190 SC with WA sponsorship?
> 
> Would be of great help if you can throw light?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I answered to you on WA State Sponsorship thread.


----------



## batraks

I have submitted EOI on 6/8/13 under subclass 190 for SA SS, Occp code 225412 (Sales rep Pharma), EOI score 60, got EOI reference no & after few days GSM reference no.But on 16/8/13 the occupation was shown (special conditions apply) in SA occupation list for 225412.
What are the chance to get invitation /SS from SA immigration dep.
I am really worried..any one clears what chances will be from there experience..
IELTS: L 7.5 R 6.5 W 7 S 6.5 OA-7 Work Exp 10 years, Age 35


----------



## JP Mosa

batraks said:


> I have submitted EOI on 6/8/13 under subclass 190 for SA SS, Occp code 225412 (Sales rep Pharma), EOI score 60, got EOI reference no & after few days GSM reference no.But on 16/8/13 the occupation was shown (special conditions apply) in SA occupation list for 225412.
> What are the chance to get invitation /SS from SA immigration dep.
> I am really worried..any one clears what chances will be from there experience..
> IELTS: L 7.5 R 6.5 W 7 S 6.5 OA-7 Work Exp 10 years, Age 35


you don't need to worry about invitation....as you have already approved......
btw.....your GSM REF NUMBER WILL BE GIVEN ON SAME DAY YOU SUBMIT YOUR APPLICATION to SA.....!!!


----------



## batraks

*Thanks JP*

But you mentioned this "as you have already approved......"

i didn't able to get this, what it means, did i hope for SS in sep or oct..

Actually my agent send the GSM no after few days...what exactly the GSM no means..

Pls share your views..


----------



## JP Mosa

batraks said:


> But you mentioned this "as you have already approved......"
> 
> i didn't able to get this, what it means, did i hope for SS in sep or oct..
> 
> Actually my agent send the GSM no after few days...what exactly the GSM no means..
> 
> Pls share your views..


I apologize...I am confused with another posting....I thought Your application approved by SA.....So I posted the same........no offense......


----------



## JP Mosa

batraks said:


> I have submitted EOI on 6/8/13 under subclass 190 for SA SS, Occp code 225412 (Sales rep Pharma), EOI score 60, got EOI reference no & after few days GSM reference no.But on 16/8/13 the occupation was shown (special conditions apply) in SA occupation list for 225412.
> What are the chance to get invitation /SS from SA immigration dep.
> I am really worried..any one clears what chances will be from there experience..
> IELTS: L 7.5 R 6.5 W 7 S 6.5 OA-7 Work Exp 10 years, Age 35


when did you apply for sa ss.........If your occupation is not in special conditions when you applied for SA SS....you are on safe side....

Cheers


----------



## batraks

JP Mosa said:


> when did you apply for sa ss.........If your occupation is not in special conditions when you applied for SA SS....you are on safe side....
> 
> Cheers


I applied on 6th August 2013 when occupation list was showing Low Availability, and got EOI no & GSM no on same date.

But when checked 10 days (16th august 13) later the occupation list was Red marked showing till date (Special conditions apply).

Now my worry is with score of 60 points did i able to get SA SS/invitation..

any clue u can share from ur experience..


----------



## JP Mosa

batraks said:


> I applied on 6th August 2013 when occupation list was showing Low Availability, and got EOI no & GSM no on same date.
> 
> But when checked 10 days (16th august 13) later the occupation list was Red marked showing till date (Special conditions apply).
> 
> Now my worry is with score of 60 points did i able to get SA SS/invitation..
> 
> any clue u can share from ur experience..


no need to worry...as you applied in low availability .....not during special conditions apply........

How many years of experience you have........am asking this....because SA is more interested in skilled......experienced professionals and business people.....

Cheers


----------



## Colombo

Dear All,

I have just read it that one lucky guy who has applied on 1st July received his grant to day ..
This was osm ..
Even withing less than two months ..

Keep your fingers crossed.... 

Cheers
xxx


----------



## batraks

JP Mosa said:


> no need to worry...as you applied in low availability .....not during special conditions apply........
> 
> How many years of experience you have........am asking this....because SA is more interested in skilled......experienced professionals and business people.....
> 
> Cheers


I have 11 years of professional experience with degree in pharmacy with MBA & age is 35 years..and applied for 225412 (sales rep-pharma & medical)


----------



## JP Mosa

batraks said:


> I have 11 years of professional experience with degree in pharmacy with MBA & age is 35 years..and applied for 225412 (sales rep-pharma & medical)


then you got good chance mate...............I got my invitation in a week....with 9+ years experience in my field.............I am sure ...you will get it........


----------



## felix2020

Occupation: 261313
Points: 60
Submitted EOI: 31/08/2013


----------



## batraks

JP Mosa said:


> then you got good chance mate...............I got my invitation in a week....with 9+ years experience in my field.............I am sure ...you will get it........


 Dear JP on SA website there is written "Planning levels exist for all occupations.
Immigration SA advises that the following occupations have reached their planning levels for the 2013-14 program year" 16 August 2013 - 225412 - Sales Representative (Medical and Pharmaceutical Products).

Still you hope i will able to get invitation....


----------



## jre05

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi zuzgoza,
> 
> No need to panic although new rule is horrific. DIAC can't play with us for so longas it is true that everything has an end.
> 
> As your occupation has 76 places for 189&489, the chances for you to get invited is good. But, wait for few more rounds if yourn't invited on 2nd sept,2013.
> 
> But, i wish you will get invite on Sept, 2013 itself.
> 
> Hoping for positive and ready to face everything is needed here particularly during the hard times like now.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


Hello sathiyaseelan,

How did you come to 76 ? Could you please explain ? For 261313.

I have made a fair calculation, and my results are quite different, did I miss anything ? This is here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...n-60-points-5-august-round-3.html#post1547417

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jre05 said:


> Hello sathiyaseelan,
> 
> How did you come to 76 ? Could you please explain ? For 261313.
> 
> I have made a fair calculation, and my results are quite different, did I miss anything ? This is here:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...n-60-points-5-august-round-3.html#post1547417
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


hi JR,

sorry, it was not 76 but 86 for both (189&489). See below my analysis.

Total places 4800 - filled already 1333 = 3467

From 02/09/2013..

3467/2 = 1733 for (189&489) and (190)...

So, 1733/20 rounds of the year = 86 invites per selection round

Please note that there is no equal number of places for 489 and 189. Infact, there might be about 10-30% of this places may be allotted to 489 based on prorata procedure and rest is available for 189. As a result, in the best case, 90% of the seats, i mean, about 75-78 is accessible for 189 visa candidates. Again, this is my guess only. If you check the ratio of numbe of invitations between 489 and 189 in the past rounds, you may realize the above calculation.

So 86 invitation per round is possible for 2613 under 189&489 subclasses...

This is my approximate prediction only.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## jre05

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi JR,
> 
> sorry, it was not 76 but 86 for both (189&489). See below my analysis.
> 
> Total places 4800 - filled already 1333 = 3467
> 
> From 02/09/2013..
> 
> 3467/2 = 1733 for (189&489) and (190)...
> 
> So, 1733/20 rounds of the year = 86 invites per selection round
> 
> Please note that there is no equal number of places for 489 and 189. Infact, there might be about 10-30% of this places may be allotted to 489 based on prorata procedure and rest is available for 189. As a result, in the best case, 90% of the seats, i mean, about 75-78 is accessible for 189 visa candidates. Again, this is my guess only. If you check the ratio of numbe of invitations between 489 and 189 in the past rounds, you may realize the above calculation.
> 
> So 86 invitation per round is possible for 2613 under 189&489 subclasses...
> 
> This is my approximate prediction only.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


Hello sathiyaseelan,

Thanks for the clarification, I agree with you.

However, if we have to look at the number of invites "per occupation code within 2613" (As 2613 has 4 different occupations and all are equally weighed).

Then 86/4 = Approx 20 invites and since we do not have the confirmed information or new statistics as per today's DIAC's information, let us assume 50% for 489 and the rest 50% for 189. Why I emphasize this 50% figure is, certainly only today DIAC has come up with this fair information and the reports that will be based on this will only be seen on the outcome of Sep 2nd or 16th round. However, I understand that, 50% to 489 is not that practical. 

For now, that means, 10 invites per code. In that, let us assume 60+ will have atleast 50% (5 or 6 invites minimum). Then approximately 3 or 4 invites for 60 people in 189 for any one code within 2613.

Let us assume bad case, so that, if there were any such surprises, applicants will not be disheartened badly. However, as you know, I can say, what I considered need not be the worst case too, anything may happen as you rightly said in another thread. I mean, it could be worse or good too. Until we pass 2 more invitation rounds, it will be hard to be confident on anything.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Mroks

batraks said:


> Dear JP on SA website there is written "Planning levels exist for all occupations.
> Immigration SA advises that the following occupations have reached their planning levels for the 2013-14 program year" 16 August 2013 - 225412 - Sales Representative (Medical and Pharmaceutical Products).
> 
> Still you hope i will able to get invitation....


SA won't be able to approve you as the planning level has reached for your occupation. Your application will be refused as same thing happened last year when the planning level reached.
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/state_migration_plan

You need to look for another state. Check for all the other states.
ACT sponsors your occupation and currently in open state.
Seems IELTS criteria is overall=7, Speaking = 7 for offshore applicants.
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-2013-14.pdf
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a.../190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-sept-13.pdf

Act fast as we don't know what will happen tomorrow.
Note: For limited and closed status occupations the IELTS requirement is higher ie 7 band each. Hope that your occupation remains in open status.


----------



## batraks

*Mroks, Pls suggest*



Mroks said:


> SA won't be able to approve you as the planning level has reached for your occupation. Your application will be refused as same thing happened last year when the planning level reached.
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/state_migration_plan
> 
> You need to look for another state. Check for all the other states.
> ACT sponsors your occupation and currently in open state.
> Seems IELTS criteria is overall=7, Speaking = 7 for offshore applicants.
> http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-2013-14.pdf
> http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a.../190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-sept-13.pdf
> 
> Act fast as we don't know what will happen tomorrow.
> Note: For limited and closed status occupations the IELTS requirement is higher ie 7 band each. Hope that your occupation remains in open status.


Hello Mroks, 

I submitted my EOI with SA SS (class 190 ) on 6th aug before planning level reached for the occupation on 16th aug.

So as per your reply, i should wait for next year to apply with same IELTS score, OA-7 Speaking 6.5 for same occupation 225412.

Or

I still have hope to wait for month or so to get invitation. My score is 60 with Exp of 11 years with degree in same field.

Please clarify what exactly i do now...


----------



## batraks

Hi all,

I submitted EOI on 6th august 2013 for occupation 225412 for SA SS, with skill select score of 60.

When did i expect my invitation to come from SA SS.


----------



## Mroks

batraks said:


> Hello Mroks,
> 
> I submitted my EOI with SA SS (class 190 ) on 6th aug before planning level reached for the occupation on 16th aug.
> 
> So as per your reply, i should wait for next year to apply with same IELTS score, OA-7 Speaking 6.5 for same occupation 225412.
> 
> Or
> 
> I still have hope to wait for month or so to get invitation. My score is 60 with Exp of 11 years with degree in same field.
> 
> Please clarify what exactly i do now...


There is no hope from SA now as the moment planning level is reached the pending SS applications are refused by SA. They did the same last year also. Since your speaking is 6.5 which makes you not eligible for ACT as an offshore applicant, you have to re take IELTS and get the required score.

You should get some intimation from SA regarding your SS refusal. If not contact them.

Have a check if any other states sponsors your occupation.

No body knows what will happen next year so it's better to give ILETS and be eligible for ACT if there is no other option left.


----------



## batraks

Dear Mroks,

I just check the SNOL for SA for occupation 225412, there is mentioned "special conditions apply" still ceiling level is not mentioned there.

and i filed my EOI when availability was there. Did i wait for results in upcoming month or wait for WA list for oct'13 or next year SA list in july'14.

regards...


----------



## Mroks

batraks said:


> Dear Mroks,
> 
> I just check the SNOL for SA for occupation 225412, there is mentioned "special conditions apply" still ceiling level is not mentioned there.
> 
> and i filed my EOI when availability was there. Did i wait for results in upcoming month or wait for WA list for oct'13 or next year SA list in july'14.
> 
> regards...


Planning level has reached for your occupation and is not available for offshore applicants. The occupation is now available only to onshore applicants satisfying special condition.
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/state_migration_plan/

Contact with SA for clarity on your SS application.

Mean time try getting higher score in IELTS. Hope WA comes with good news.


----------



## ashik

*Work Expereince in EOI submission*

Dear All,

I have a question regarding submissionn of EOI. I plan to submit my EOI on Sep 02. Regarding my experience, my work experience after Aug 2010 has been taken as relevant by ACS. Among this relevant experience, I worked from Aug 2010 till Apr 2011 in India and then from April 2011 till date in Finland (on onsite deputation) for the same employer.

Do I have to split my expereince into two sets (one for India and one for Finland for the same employer) or should I make it as one single relevant experience as suggested by my visa conultant.

Please note that my deputation letter in Finland is valid only from April 2011

Please advice!!!


----------



## Zaxter

Ashik, just a single one should suffice. My two cents.


----------



## ashik

Zaxter said:


> Ashik, just a single one should suffice. My two cents.


Thanks a lot Zaxter....I am claiming 5 points for my expereince after Aug 2010 which puts me at 60. However among these three years I have worked in India for 7 months in India and 2years and 5 months in Finland.....and my Finnish deputation document is valid only from April 2011. I plan to provide this as a proof of employment.

So in the EOI application they ask us to explicitly indicate the country...so which country should be mentioned (India or Finland).

Also if I am splitting the experience into Indian and Finnish will it cause any problem???


----------



## gbr

ashik said:


> Thanks a lot Zaxter....I am claiming 5 points for my expereince after Aug 2010 which puts me at 60. However among these three years I have worked in India for 7 months in India and 2years and 5 months in Finland.....and my Finnish deputation document is valid only from April 2011. I plan to provide this as a proof of employment.
> 
> So in the EOI application they ask us to explicitly indicate the country...so which country should be mentioned (India or Finland).
> 
> Also if I am splitting the experience into Indian and Finnish will it cause any problem???


Ashik. It really doesn't matter if you split the employment into Indian/Finland or show it together. If you are showing it together, enter the Country as "current country". As long as you can show proof of employment for the date range starting from Aug2010, it is fine.


----------



## sumdur

Dear Friends,

I submitted EOI with 65 points in June 2013 and immidiately received invitation on 1st July 2013. Then I noticed that due to ACS relevent experience rule I have lost 5 points. So I could not go ahead with my DIAC submission with that invitation.

Subsequently I submitted another EOI on 17th July with 60 points and currently waiting for invitation.

Today my 65 points invitation expired and the EOI started showing "submitted" status. The letter from skillselect says that -
"Your Expression of Interest (EOI) will remain active and available for future invitation rounds/selection."

1. Do I need to withdraw this 65 point EOI so that I should not get invited in against 65 points EOi again.

2. Somewhere I read that skillselect send 2 invitation per person and then they ban that person for invitations.

Kindly reply my query as I need to withdraw this EOI before next round.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## ccham

sumdur said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I submitted EOI with 65 points in June 2013 and immidiately received invitation on 1st July 2013. Then I noticed that due to ACS relevent experience rule I have lost 5 points. So I could not go ahead with my DIAC submission with that invitation.
> 
> Subsequently I submitted another EOI on 17th July with 60 points and currently waiting for invitation.
> 
> Today my 65 points invitation expired and the EOI started showing "submitted" status. The letter from skillselect says that -
> "Your Expression of Interest (EOI) will remain active and available for future invitation rounds/selection."
> 
> 1. Do I need to withdraw this 65 point EOI so that I should not get invited in against 65 points EOi again.
> 
> 2. Somewhere I read that skillselect send 2 invitation per person and then they ban that person for invitations.
> 
> Kindly reply my query as I need to withdraw this EOI before next round.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur



As per my knowledge you should withdraw your OLD EOI since you are not expecting invitation based on that EOI. 

another thing is why you didn't not lodge your visa when you invited. is your ACS letter doesn't claimed 3 years?


----------



## sumdur

ccham said:


> As per my knowledge you should withdraw your OLD EOI since you are not expecting invitation based on that EOI.
> 
> another thing is why you didn't not lodge your visa when you invited. is your ACS letter doesn't claimed 3 years?


Dear ccham,

Thanks, I will withdraw OLD EOI.

At that time my agent told me that as ACS didn't considered my 4 years of experience as relevent (11 years were reduced to 7 years). Hence if I go ahead with application to DIAC, it will completely upto DIAC to consider or reject my application.

In case of rejection, I would have lost MONEY and most important 2-3 months of TIME. Agent said it is advisable to submit a fresh EOI with 60 points (during that time there was no pro-rata DIAC rule) which should be normally invited in 15-30 days.

I thought it is better to go by this way to reduce the uncertinity of DIAC rejection. Now the situation is that I think choose a wrong way. we all are in uncertain situation.

I have seen threads where people have gone ahead and taken a chance. 
The one who dare, Enjoy!

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## Colombo

Hi Guys,

I have two questions.

Do we have to front load the form 80 before the CO ask...?
Do we have any advantage of doing that...?

Fire up with your thoughts..

Cheers

XXX


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Dear friends,

I received an email from skillselect last night stating that my work experience hss been completing 5 years and as a result, 5 more points have been added to my store making my points 65.

I don't know whether i should be happy about it following new rule. Else, it would have been great for me if the case is prorata selection scheme.

But, it said that if you are going through hell, keep going and enjoy your riding.
Only few more hours are there for invitation round. 

Keeping my chin up!

All the best to all my friends as well.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## Colombo

sumdur said:


> Dear ccham,
> 
> Thanks, I will withdraw OLD EOI.
> 
> At that time my agent told me that as ACS didn't considered my 4 years of experience as relevent (11 years were reduced to 7 years). Hence if I go ahead with application to DIAC, it will completely upto DIAC to consider or reject my application.
> 
> In case of rejection, I would have lost MONEY and most important 2-3 months of TIME. Agent said it is advisable to submit a fresh EOI with 60 points (during that time there was no pro-rata DIAC rule) which should be normally invited in 15-30 days.
> 
> I thought it is better to go by this way to reduce the uncertinity of DIAC rejection. Now the situation is that I think choose a wrong way. we all are in uncertain situation.
> 
> I have seen threads where people have gone ahead and taken a chance.
> The one who dare, Enjoy!
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur



Dear Ccham,

As far as my concern there is not a hard and fast rule as such .
I have read in this forum that some applicants have showed there salary slips and employment letters to show there actual employment period.

I think you better read some more thread in this forum just to get 360 degree idea..  

Best of luck

XXX


----------



## sumdur

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I received an email from skillselect last night stating that my work experience hss been completing 5 years and as a result, 5 more points have been added to my store making my points 65.
> 
> I don't know whether i should be happy about it following new rule. Else, it would have been great for me if the case is prorata selection scheme.
> 
> But, it said that if you are going through hell, keep going and enjoy your riding.
> Only few more hours are there for invitation round.
> 
> Keeping my chin up!
> 
> All the best to all my friends as well.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


Dear Sathiya,

Congrats... u MUST get invitation today itself, in few hrs.:fingerscrossed:

Just for information, what is your signature, how are u getting 65 points with 5 years experience.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## kgd87

Hi Friends,

Any chances for me to get an invitation in Sept 13 under 189 visa with 60 points??

Regards,
kgd87


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sumdur said:


> Dear Sathiya,
> 
> Congrats... u MUST get invitation today itself, in few hrs.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Just for information, what is your signature, how are u getting 65 points with 5 years experience.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Sumdur, 

Thanks a lot for your wishes. I lodged my EOI with 60 points on 9th July, 2013 under telecom network engineer position and got 5 more points on 31 August, 2013 for completion of 5 years.

Below is my signature.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## samkalu

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I received an email from skillselect last night stating that my work experience hss been completing 5 years and as a result, 5 more points have been added to my store making my points 65.
> 
> I don't know whether i should be happy about it following new rule. Else, it would have been great for me if the case is prorata selection scheme.
> 
> But, it said that if you are going through hell, keep going and enjoy your riding.
> Only few more hours are there for invitation round.
> 
> Keeping my chin up!
> 
> All the best to all my friends as well.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


Thats good news. All the best.


----------



## laurinoz

Colombo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have two questions.
> 
> Do we have to front load the form 80 before the CO ask...?
> Do we have any advantage of doing that...?
> 
> Fire up with your thoughts..
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Yes, if you follow the other thread "190 Visa Applicants (awaiting for CO)", you will see that it is highly recommended to upload that form from the start, with your PCC, as it helps getting your result quicker. Medicals to do asap as well.
You don't need to wait for your CO to ask for it


----------



## roposh

tenten said:


> I agree. Without a clear instruction to all affected by the 24 month of experience rule, it would be difficult to figure out what to do in your EOI. That may provide grounds for a good case.
> 
> While I admit that my knowledge of ACS skilled assessment is limited, this thread and forum is awash with info and links to the effect of change in ACS criteria for a positive skilled outcome.* If one's qualification was not obtained in Australia then 2 years of their work experience is counted towards their qualification. In effect one becomes skilled after qualification plus 2 years work experience. This is why the new assessment letters have the "Skilled After...* phrase.
> 
> I agree with you.
> 
> I am tempted to think that if an applicant still has over 60 points after 24 months of experience is deducted, then the chance of successfully appealing may be better. However in this case, the applicant will not have the minimum 60 points required for a skilled visa even if DIAC were to overlook the fact that the claimed points were more than the actual points.


This is horrible news. Somebody please help me out here. I have submitted EOI with 65 points and hoping to recieve invitation in next 5 hours. As per the above quoted (red) statement the 2 years criteria is applied 'POST QUALIFICATION'.. this worries me. I have been assessed as Skilled by ACS 'AFTER AUG 2008'. My employment timeline started on 9/Aug/2006 so i believe ACS deducted my two years of experience and hence I claimed points for employment in EOI from 10/Aug/2008. Now there is a twist in this story. 
My Masters in IT which was been assessed as equivalent to Bachelors in IT Major was completed on DEC 2006

So as per the above quoted statement I should be eligible to claim experience points from Jan 2009 i.e. 2 years from the date of completion of my masters in IT... But as I said earlier, ACS considered me skilled 'AFTER AUG 2008' so I am claiming points from Aug 2008. 

This whole situation has arisen because I started working at a Bank 4 months before completion of my Master in IT. Now please tell me what should i do? Should I change my EOI immediately and claim experience from Jan 2009? or should I go ahead with the 10/Aug/2008 as the starting point for my skilled employment?

regards,
roposh


----------



## sathiyaseelan

samkalu said:


> Thats good news. All the best.


hi friend,

Thanks for your wishes and i wish you the same.

i do update the same with you following the selection round.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## sunilnanda

Anyone from 261311 got invitation today?


----------



## itisme

*Sep 02 Invitation Round!*

Any One got Invitation with 65 Points in Software Category?


----------



## sumdur

kmann said:


> Updated List
> 
> Svshinde83 189 261313 60pt 30 May 2013
> prattech 189 261313 60 1st June,2013
> esrao_in 189 261313 60 4th June,2013
> GurgaonCouple 189 261311 60 8th June,2013
> Ishot 189 261313 60 8th June,2013
> anhalim 189 261313 60 20th June 2013
> nandini.nataraj 189 261313 60pt 27th June 2013
> DanishHaider 189 60 261313 27th June,2013
> ethical_buger 189 261313 60 1st July,2013
> kmann 189 261313 60 11th July,2013
> ccham 489 261313 60 13th July,2013
> sumdur 189 261313 60 17th July 2013
> sowmy 489 261313 60 19th July,2013
> nestaxu 189 261313 60 23rd July,2013
> samkalu 189 261313 60 24th July,2013
> sigamani 189 261313 60 24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014 189 261311 60 26th July,2013
> Mn01 189 261313 60 29th July, 2013
> Simple_Man 189 60 261311 08th August,2013
> ssaifuddin 189 60 261313 15th Aug,2013


Dear Friends,

Please update us those who got invitation on 2nd Sept

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## prattech

sumdur said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Please update us those who got invitation on 2nd Sept
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


No luck for me... :-(


----------



## roposh

itisme said:


> Any One got Invitation with 65 Points in Software Category?


I also have the same question.

I didn't get the invite in this round although my chances were huge.

EOI Submitted for 261312 with 65 points on Aug 10 2013.

Looking forwrad to see anyone in golden 6 category with 65 points who got invited.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## ccham

roposh said:


> I also have the same question.
> 
> I didn't get the invite in this round although my chances were huge.
> 
> EOI Submitted for 261312 with 65 points on Aug 10 2013.
> 
> Looking forwrad to see anyone in golden 6 category with 65 points who got invited.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


it seems like no invitation for even 65 pointers also this time


----------



## sumdur

prattech said:


> No luck for me... :-(


We have to wait a long....buddy

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## anhalim

No luck 
anhalim 189 261313 60 20th June 2013


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ccham said:


> it seems like no invitation for even 65 pointers also this time


Mates,

I also didn't get an invite as expected.

Hoping for next round,

Sathiya


----------



## zuzgoza

Even I didn't get any invite 

261313, 65 points, 189 subclass


----------



## jiser911

EOI submitted: 23th of August, 2013
ANZ Code: 261313 
Points: 60


----------



## zuzgoza

Hi Sathiyaseelan,

Is 2nd Sept invitation round over? I dont see any invitation to anyone in any of the threads. No updates here as well...... 
http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/#sub-heading-22





sathiyaseelan said:


> Mates,
> 
> I also didn't get an invite as expected.
> 
> Hoping for next round,
> 
> Sathiya


----------



## metallica.kyoto

Hello Everyone,

I am filling up my EOI and concerned with few questions regarding education.

1.I am suppose to even mention my high school qualification?

2. I hold a diploma and bachelors in Mechanical Engineering Course.Usually a bachelors of Engineering course if of 4 years,because i hold a diploma i got a lateral entry in to second year so it became 3 years for me.So should i mention only bachelors in EOI or both?

Kindly advise

thanks in advance.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

zuzgoza said:


> Hi Sathiyaseelan,
> 
> Is 2nd Sept invitation round over? I dont see any invitation to anyone in any of the threads. No updates here as well......
> SkillSelect


Hi zuzgoza,

Yes, the invitation round is over, but, i can hardly find people who got invites even with 70 points or above. One fellow who lodged EOI with 70 points under 2633 group has not got invite. It seems to me that they *******s (DIAC) are playing cruel game with us.

But, wait for reports that will be published on skillselect website in a week. The picture will be clearer then. Reports won't be available immeditaely an normally they publish after 7-10 days of selection round.

Keeping fingers crossed for next round

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## jiser911

Since even the guy with 70 points didn't got an invite for 2633 it is likely that they didn't send invites for 2633. With all the fuss going on with the IT occupations and stuff it is possible that they want to consider additional considerations that are not programmed in the system. Maybe they'll pick them by hand during the day?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jiser911 said:


> Since even the guy with 70 points didn't got an invite for 2633 it is likely that they didn't send invites for 2633. With all the fuss going on with the IT occupations and stuff it is possible that they want to consider additional considerations that are not programmed in the system. Maybe they'll pick them by hand during the day?


Jiser,

They'll pick them by hand.. LOL.. can't control laughing..
See, the competition seems to be very high and i think that we (i am slo a telecom engineer) need to score 10 bands in each section to claim 50 points for English (IELTS) section (ha ha ha, there is no such thing, but i became crazy fter looking at this selection round). 

Warm regards,
Sathiya


----------



## jiser911

sathiyaseelan,

hahaha i really don't know, i'm only guessing. Someone with 70 points would surely got picked up. Since even he didn't got picked i think nobody did.


----------



## Chetu

Most probably they will come out with news saying they didn't want to pick any ICT jobs yet , and they would want to do that from the next round . I think they are just stalling, so that they can wrap their heads around this in a better way . So don't lose hope guys.


----------



## felix2020

It looks like that there was no invitation issued for 60 pointers on Sept2 round. It is because of the backlog created by not sending any invitation on second round of August. Hopefully everything will be normal from the next round.


----------



## jimjimmer

Chetu said:


> Most probably they will come out with news saying they didn't want to pick any ICT jobs yet , and they would want to do that from the next round . I think they are just stalling, so that they can wrap their heads around this in a better way . So don't lose hope guys.


Yep I think you are right - I cant find anyone browsing these threads that actually got an invite. I'm waiting for my agent to confirm if I have or not but the forum would suggest its pretty unlikely.

I thought it was strange in the ACT announcement when they said state sponsorship would recommence from 3rd September, which was obviously picked as a date after the EOI round. I reckon its the same for 189's as well - thinking we will start again from the next invitation date on 16th September (hopefully). 

It would be alot easier to deal with this if there was more fluid communication from DIAC.


----------



## mike alic

jimjimmer said:


> Yep I think you are right - I cant find anyone browsing these threads that actually got an invite. I'm waiting for my agent to confirm if I have or not but the forum would suggest its pretty unlikely.
> 
> I thought it was strange in the ACT announcement when they said state sponsorship would recommence from 3rd September, which was obviously picked as a date after the EOI round. I reckon its the same for 189's as well - thinking we will start again from the next invitation date on 16th September (hopefully).
> 
> It would be alot easier to deal with this if there was more fluid communication from DIAC.


really strange. its been going for last one month. at first plac there is no communication, even if there is any its not complete. .. 

http://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/08/29/allocations-for-six-occupations-from-2-september-2013/

by reading this update from DIAC, I also thought that from 2nd september they will issue invitation, which also seems implicit. 

I think we should have focused on word "hopefully", rather deriving any definite outcome from previous report and last week update from DIAC  

Hope for the best. .


----------



## Harish2013

From expatforum.com, we could find 2 from 6-occupation had received the invitation during 2nd-Sep-2013 round:

Yj**|2613|pt70|EOI 26-Aug-13|Invited:2-Sep-13|*189 *6-occup *
Vincen***|2631|pt60|EOI 19-Aug-13|Invited:2-Sep-13| 189 
amit.sa***|2339|pt75|EOI:16-Aug-13|Invited: 2-Sep-13|*189 *6-occup *


----------



## samkalu

Harish2013 said:


> From expatforum.com, we could find 2 from 6-occupation had received the invitation during 2nd-Sep-2013 round:
> 
> Yj**|2613|pt70|EOI 26-Aug-13|Invited:2-Sep-13|189 *6-occup
> Vincen***|2631|pt60|EOI 19-Aug-13|Invited:2-Sep-13| 189
> amit.sa***|2339|pt75|EOI:16-Aug-13|Invited: 2-Sep-13|189 *6-occup


Seems like there is a bigger backlog of higher pointers than expected. It may take a round or two to get cleared off and touch 60pointers.


----------



## SohamDiya

Hi harish2013,

Does that mean that from now on they are only going 
to invite people with 70+ points only. I am so stressed 
with this all. I am in the category 261312 with 65 points.
Does that mean we need to put more efforts in to increase
our point score in order to get invited?

Can please someone clarify, if possible, what will happen next?

Regards,
SohamDiya


----------



## SohamDiya

samkalu said:


> Seems like there is a bigger backlog of higher pointers than expected. It may take a round or two to get cleared off and touch 60pointers.


Hi,

May b more people with higher points will keep on applying
then how long can they delay an applicant with 60 or 65 points?
How many months will one have to wait?
What if they fill all places. Then will the 60 pointers be not invited at all in
this year till July 2014. It has become really hard to understand this way of
choice.


Regards,
SohamDiya


----------



## Harish2013

SohamDiya said:


> Hi harish2013,
> 
> Does that mean that from now on they are only going
> to invite people with 70+ points only. I am so stressed
> with this all. I am in the category 261312 with 65 points.
> Does that mean we need to put more efforts in to increase
> our point score in order to get invited?
> 
> Can please someone clarify, if possible, what will happen next?
> 
> Regards,
> SohamDiya


Hi Soham,
They didnt issue invitation for 6-occupation during 19-Aug-2013 invitation round.
I think this might be the reason why there were many higher point applicant backlog cleared. So 65pt even 60 pt applicants will still have chance in next few rounds.:fingerscrossed:


H


----------



## SohamDiya

Harish2013 said:


> Hi Soham,
> They didnt issue invitation for 6-occupation during 19-Aug-2013 invitation round.
> I think this might be the reason why there were many higher point applicant backlog cleared. So 65pt even 60 pt applicants will still have chance in next few rounds.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> H


hi,

I hope so too. Quite worried, my TR is only till couple of months, so finding it hard to wait. Is it a good idea to get the Afp check and Indian PCC done beforehand, I mean while waiting for an invitation?

I wish everyone's worries come to an end.

Thanks.
Regards,
SohamDiya


----------



## ajaymannat

Hi expats 
There is a confusion. Regarding 489 visa. I am going to submit an eoi. 
My question is i have 3 years experience already.
Do employer verification exist in 489 visa 
Is there any problem if i left my present job ?????


----------



## sathiyaseelan

SohamDiya said:


> Hi harish2013,
> 
> Does that mean that from now on they are only going
> to invite people with 70+ points only. I am so stressed
> with this all. I am in the category 261312 with 65 points.
> Does that mean we need to put more efforts in to increase
> our point score in order to get invited?
> 
> Can please someone clarify, if possible, what will happen next?
> 
> Regards,
> SohamDiya


Hello Soham,

See, if your occupation falls under those 6 occupations following prorata scheme and 50-50 allocation for 190 and 189/489, then they will pick only top, say, 86 candidates for 189/489 visa. Moreover, invitation round did not happen on 19th August, 2013 that means, the candidates who lodged EOI between 5 and 19th August with high scores such as 70, 75 or so were also in the pool while 2nd Sept, 2013 selection round occurred. As a result, people with 65 or 60 points (may be few people holding 65 with prior lodging date might have been invited) were not invited in this round.

But, no need to panic as of now. Once the reports are out, we will get a clear picture of selection trend. However, if you are able to score 8 bands in each section of IELST, then it's an excellent idea to receive an invite sooner. Else, wait for few more rounds and see the style the invitation follows and then make your mind upon that.

All is well,

Sathiya


----------



## SohamDiya

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hello Soham,
> 
> See, if your occupation falls under those 6 occupations following prorata scheme and 50-50 allocation for 190 and 189/489, then they will pick only top, say, 86 candidates for 189/489 visa. Moreover, invitation round did not happen on 19th August, 2013 that means, the candidates who lodged EOI between 5 and 19th August with high scores such as 70, 75 or so were also in the pool while 2nd Sept, 2013 selection round occurred. As a result, people with 65 or 60 points (may be few people holding 65 with prior lodging date might have been invited) were not invited in this round.
> 
> But, no need to panic as of now. Once the reports are out, we will get a clear picture of selection trend. However, if you are able to score 8 bands in each section of IELST, then it's an excellent idea to receive an invite sooner. Else, wait for few more rounds and see the style the invitation follows and then make your mind upon that.
> 
> All is well,
> 
> Sathiya


Hi,

Thanks for your reply. So, you rekon in the next few rounds, it's possible to get a invite with 65 points. If so, it's fine to wait but who knows they get more applicants with higher points. I think along with waiting I might focus on Ielts 8 each, which is not easy I believe. But, will wait for the next round for now.

Regards,
SohamDiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

SohamDiya said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. So, you rekon in the next few rounds, it's possible to get a invite with 65 points. If so, it's fine to wait but who knows they get more applicants with higher points. I think along with waiting I might focus on Ielts 8 each, which is not easy I believe. But, will wait for the next round for now.
> 
> Regards,
> SohamDiya


Soham,

I am also sailing in the same boat as you are. I hold 65 points and unfortunately, my occupation that is telecom engineering is there in the list of 6 golden occupations. I would like to give you an insight into the way selection happens in my occupation.

on 5th August, 2013, invitation round, candidates having 65 points who lodged EOI until 26th July under my occupation have been invited which means, People who lodged EOI from then with better scores such as 70, 75, or 80 were above me in getting an invite. Also, 65 pointers who applied Eoi prior to me (my lodgement date is: 31 august, 2013 with 65 points), also will get priority than myself. But, i presume that this number may be within 10-15. With 4-5 invites per round for 189 visa to my occupation, i hope, within a couple of rounds, my EOI may be invited. So, i will wait at least until 1st round of October. Meanwhile, i also keep in touch with IELTS materials but not with that much dedication.

You can use this kind of analysis to your occupation as well and can get some knowledge on where you are standing in the EOI pool.

All the best for you to get invited.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## jre05

Harish and Sathiya,

Any suggestions on this would be appreciated as I am about to lodge an EOI for 190.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-60-better-my-profile-per-new-diac-rules.html

I do not want to give CO any negative impression by they reducing my 4 years of experience and thus reducing my point from 65 to 60. Rather, I myself can place my EOI with 60, by labeling my 4 years of experience as irrelevant as I am from Electronics and Telecommunications background in education but has worked in Software so far.

Please shed light. I strongly feel that, for my profile, placing with 60 points will lead to positive result than placing it with 65. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## metallica.kyoto

Hello Everyone,

I am filling up my EOI and concerned with few questions regarding education.

1.I am suppose to even mention my high school qualification?

2. I hold a diploma and bachelors in Mechanical Engineering Course.Usually a bachelors of Engineering course if of 4 years,because i hold a diploma i got a lateral entry in to second year so it became 3 years for me.So should i mention only bachelors in EOI or both?

Kindly advise

thanks in advance.


----------



## jiser911

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am filling up my EOI and concerned with few questions regarding education.
> 
> 1.I am suppose to even mention my high school qualification?
> 
> 2. I hold a diploma and bachelors in Mechanical Engineering Course.Usually a bachelors of Engineering course if of 4 years,because i hold a diploma i got a lateral entry in to second year so it became 3 years for me.So should i mention only bachelors in EOI or both?
> 
> Kindly advise
> 
> thanks in advance.


Just your bachelors + college should be fine. I don't think they would care you went to highschool the tumble humble bees.


----------



## Jullz

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am filling up my EOI and concerned with few questions regarding education.
> 
> 1.I am suppose to even mention my high school qualification?
> 
> 2. I hold a diploma and bachelors in Mechanical Engineering Course.Usually a bachelors of Engineering course if of 4 years,because i hold a diploma i got a lateral entry in to second year so it became 3 years for me.So should i mention only bachelors in EOI or both?
> 
> Kindly advise
> 
> thanks in advance.


Hi Metallica,
As x my knowledge you should mention the bachelor degree, the higher qualification or the one you are claiming points for.
I hope i'm right!


----------



## metallica.kyoto

Hi Guys thanks for the reply.

I am worried that since my bachelors degree is actually a 4 years course but because i hold a diploma in same field i got a lateral entry in to the second year and hence it became 3 years.
In that case should i mention both courses as a it will justify situation.Normally a engineering bachelors is a 4 years course.

Please advise very confused.


----------



## jiser911

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hi Guys thanks for the reply.
> 
> I am worried that since my bachelors degree is actually a 4 years course but because i hold a diploma in same field i got a lateral entry in to the second year and hence it became 3 years.
> In that case should i mention both courses as a it will justify situation.Normally a engineering bachelors is a 4 years course.
> 
> Please advise very confused.


I think they should be used to it. Most bachelor degrees in australia last for three years. Only when you do honours on top of it it's 4 years.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am filling up my EOI and concerned with few questions regarding education.
> 
> 1.I am suppose to even mention my high school qualification?
> 
> 2. I hold a diploma and bachelors in Mechanical Engineering Course.Usually a bachelors of Engineering course if of 4 years,because i hold a diploma i got a lateral entry in to second year so it became 3 years for me.So should i mention only bachelors in EOI or both?
> 
> Kindly advise
> 
> thanks in advance.


Hi metallica,

My answers to your quries:

1. There is no need to for you to fill in your high school qualification or else to which you are not claiming points for. You must choose only one educational qualification that has maximum points as per immigration rules of australia to facilitate your immigration. 

2. I think, you should just research about the duration of Engineering degree in australia. If it's equal to 3 years, then you can mention your bachelor of mechanical engineering degree as your educational qualification. I strongly believe that Your case is equivalent to Bachelors degree of australian educational level.

Anyway, judt do google the above which will fetch you correct answer.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jre05 said:


> Harish and Sathiya,
> 
> Any suggestions on this would be appreciated as I am about to lodge an EOI for 190.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-60-better-my-profile-per-new-diac-rules.html
> 
> I do not want to give CO any negative impression by they reducing my 4 years of experience and thus reducing my point from 65 to 60. Rather, I myself can place my EOI with 60, by labeling my 4 years of experience as irrelevant as I am from Electronics and Telecommunications background in education but has worked in Software so far.
> 
> Please shed light. I strongly feel that, for my profile, placing with 60 points will lead to positive result than placing it with 65.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Hi JR,

My firs piece of advice is that if your occupation doesn't fall under those 6 occupations that follow 50-50 and prorata scheme, then claim only 60 points under 190 visa. The chances are greater on this occasion. Moreover, there are very less number of candidates applying for state sponsorship besies getting advantage over 60 point holders from your occupation under 189 visa. 

Nowadays, the rules followed by ACS witnessed as hell by many candidates like you who hold wor experience from a different industry than they studied in academic. So, i strongly recommend you to go applying your EOI with 60 points uner 190 visa.

If you claim 65 points, and in case officer doesn't satisfy with your point scores, then all your money, hard work, time wil be wasted. So, be on the safer side.

All the best,

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## jre05

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi JR,
> 
> My firs piece of advice is that if your occupation doesn't fall under those 6 occupations that follow 50-50 and prorata scheme, then claim only 60 points under 190 visa. The chances are greater on this occasion. Moreover, there are very less number of candidates applying for state sponsorship besies getting advantage over 60 point holders from your occupation under 189 visa.
> 
> Nowadays, the rules followed by ACS witnessed as hell by many candidates like you who hold wor experience from a different industry than they studied in academic. So, i strongly recommend you to go applying your EOI with 60 points uner 190 visa.
> 
> If you claim 65 points, and in case officer doesn't satisfy with your point scores, then all your money, hard work, time wil be wasted. So, be on the safer side.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

Thanks for the response. My occupation falls in 2613 unfortunately.

So, it is highly competitive and I am planning to lodge NSW SS once they resume the current suspension. And as you rightly pointed out, it is safe to claim EOI points of 60 excluding work experience rather than 65 with work experience. Let me be at safer end. 

Thanks again for the suggestion.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## metallica.kyoto

Hi guys,
Please help.i received my letter of positive assesment from EA.i want to lodge EOI now but i can only see my ref contact id on letter.please advise what data is needed in EOI

Thanks in advance


----------



## metallica.kyoto

Hi guys,
Please help.i received my letter of positive assesment from EA.i want to lodge EOI now but i can only see my ref contact id on letter.please advise what data is needed in EOI

Thanks in advance


----------



## sathiyaseelan

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hi guys,
> Please help.i received my letter of positive assesment from EA.i want to lodge EOI now but i can only see my ref contact id on letter.please advise what data is needed in EOI
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi metallica,

Actually,

You need to mention below details from skills assessment letter that you got from EA.

1. Skilled Occupation nominated: Mechanical engineer(ANZSCO code), this is a drop drop down list that you can choose an option.

2. Assessing authority: Engineers australia (in your case)

3. Date of assessment: Written on tope right side of the letter i guess

4. Reference number: CID: XXXGTYGDH
Customer id/contact id

All the best,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jre05 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Thanks for the response. My occupation falls in 2613 unfortunately.
> 
> So, it is highly competitive and I am planning to lodge NSW SS once they resume the current suspension. And as you rightly pointed out, it is safe to claim EOI points of 60 excluding work experience rather than 65 with work experience. Let me be at safer end.
> 
> Thanks again for the suggestion.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


JR,

if you hold 60 points without state sponsorship, then your chances of getting 190 sponsorship is good. As people who lodge application for SS normally have 55 points to have additional advantage for getting visa, only less number of people having 60 points prefer SS. Again, however, with new rules, i presume, many 60 point holders also rush into SS. So, the earlier you lodge the application for SS, the more your probability to get SS. So, have an eye on the new announcement of NSW, and as soon as they reveal the new list, be the first one to knock their doors.

All the best,

Sathiya


----------



## parani

sathiyaseelan said:


> JR,
> 
> if you hold 60 points without state sponsorship, then your chances of getting 190 sponsorship is good. As people who lodge application for SS normally have 55 points to have additional advantage for getting visa, only less number of people having 60 points prefer SS. Again, however, with new rules, i presume, many 60 point holders also rush into SS. So, the earlier you lodge the application for SS, the more your probability to get SS. So, have an eye on the new announcement of NSW, and as soon as they reveal the new list, be the first one to knock their doors.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Sathiya


Hi Sathiya

I have 65 points and applied for EOI with VISA 189. Can you please let me know how long it would take to receive the invite? Please check my signature below for the details.

Thanks,
Parani
---------------------------

ACS: + / Occupation: 2613(12) / Point Score: 65 / IELTS: L-8.5 R-8.0 W-7.0 S-8.0 / EOI: 24/08/2013 / Waiting for invitation


----------



## sathiyaseelan

parani said:


> Hi Sathiya
> 
> I have 65 points and applied for EOI with VISA 189. Can you please let me know how long it would take to receive the invite? Please check my signature below for the details.
> 
> Thanks,
> Parani
> ---------------------------
> 
> ACS: + / Occupation: 2613(12) / Point Score: 65 / IELTS: L-8.5 R-8.0 W-7.0 S-8.0 / EOI: 24/08/2013 / Waiting for invitation


Hi Parani,

happy to address your query. See, as far as 2613 group is concerned, people are undergoing dramatic challenges. But, no need to panic as you hold 65 points. But, again, nowadays, with implementation of prorata and 50-50 allocation between 190 and 189/489, it is very difficult to predict the time you will be invited.

Last visa date of effect for 65 point holders till last round was 4th august, 2013. It means, the people who lodged EOI from then with better scores such as 70, 75 or 80 or so and others who lodged EOI with 65 points like you but with prior lodging date are your competitors to get invite. So, once the reports are published on skillselect website for lates invitation round that was held on 2nd sept, 2013, we will get a clear picture.

However i predict that your chances are really than 60 pointers and upcoming 65 pointers and keeping the above points in mind, i predict that you may expect your invitation in another 3-4 rounds. your occupation is also competitive yet the number of candidates who will lodged EOI with better scores may be diminished. Let's wait till the results for recent round are out.

All the best,
Sathiya


----------



## roposh

Dear All,
The unexpected has happened. I have just received an email from Victoria and Alhamdullilah, my application for Victorian State Nomination has been successful. I have been asked to provide my EOI reference number so that Invitation could be sent to me.

Regards 
Roposh


----------



## prattech

Did anyone from above list receive invitation in 2nd Sep round ? Please update.

Also,can you all help me collecting some names here and there in other threads in our category of 2613* and put it here so that we can judge and observe treand more closer.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## guocongwudi

add me, 65 2ed Sep 261313


----------



## jiser911

261313 23 August 60 points


----------



## Surfer127

Dear experts !! I am just subscribing to this thread. 

I am going thorough EOI questions, so that I will be filing EOT - the moment I receive My IELTS & assessment. 

there are three questions which are confusing me:

Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?	
How many family members?	
Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? 

I am married and I have no children/dependent: So would the right answers be 

Yes 
1
Yes. 

Kindly let me knwo. thanks


----------



## Mroks

Surfer127 said:


> Dear experts !! I am just subscribing to this thread.
> 
> I am going thorough EOI questions, so that I will be filing EOT - the moment I receive My IELTS & assessment.
> 
> there are three questions which are confusing me:
> 
> Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
> How many family members?
> Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?
> 
> I am married and I have no children/dependent: So would the right answers be
> 
> Yes
> 1
> Yes.
> 
> Kindly let me knwo. thanks


Thats right


----------



## Jullz

Surfer127 said:


> Dear experts !! I am just subscribing to this thread.
> 
> I am going thorough EOI questions, so that I will be filing EOT - the moment I receive My IELTS & assessment.
> 
> there are three questions which are confusing me:
> 
> Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
> How many family members?
> Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?
> 
> I am married and I have no children/dependent: So would the right answers be
> 
> Yes
> 1
> Yes.
> 
> Kindly let me knwo. thanks



You are right Surfer! If your partner will be included in your application as secondary applicant.


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> Dear experts !! I am just subscribing to this thread.


Welcome on this thread Surfer.
You might also want to have a look at the following link:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/157954-form-80-a.html
It is not needed for your EOI, but it'll be necessary for the application. And as it is a very lenghty form to fill in, you might want to start.
All will be explained throughout the thread


----------



## Surfer127

Good to see you both here !!


----------



## Surfer127

Thanks Mroks, Laurinoz & Jullz


----------



## donshoaibuc

Hi,

I am new to this forum. I have received ACS assessment for 263111, as follows:

Dear Mr. xxxx,

Thankyou for your ICT skills assessment which was received by ACS on 31 May, 2013.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your MSc. xxxxx has been assessed as comparable AQF Master degree with a major in computing.

Your BSc. xxxxx has been assessed as comparable AQF Bachelor degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after August 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO code.

Dates: 08/03 - 05/13 (9yrs 9mths)
Position: xxxx
Employer: xxxx
Country: xxxx

xxxxxxxxxx

Yours sincerely,
xxxxx

Dear Seniors,

Please advise on the following in the light of the above letter from ACS:

1. Should I claim 9yrs 9mths experience or should I claim 7yrs 9 mths experience based on the above letter.
2. Can I claim 8 years of experience since its been 8 years 1 mths since august 2005.
3. What employment dates should I select in EOI. As start date of my actual employment or the date which ACS has considered at a skilled level i.e. august 2005.

Kindly guide me as I am very much confused as I do not want to lose 5 points. Please help.

Regards,

Donshoaibuc


----------



## Mroks

donshoaibuc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have received ACS assessment for 263111, as follows:
> 
> Dear Mr. xxxx,
> 
> Thankyou for your ICT skills assessment which was received by ACS on 31 May, 2013.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO.
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your MSc. xxxxx has been assessed as comparable AQF Master degree with a major in computing.
> 
> Your BSc. xxxxx has been assessed as comparable AQF Bachelor degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after August 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO code.
> 
> Dates: 08/03 - 05/13 (9yrs 9mths)
> Position: xxxx
> Employer: xxxx
> Country: xxxx
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> xxxxx
> 
> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Please advise on the following in the light of the above letter from ACS:
> 
> 1. Should I claim 9yrs 9mths experience or should I claim 7yrs 9 mths experience based on the above letter.
> *Claim your experience after August 2005*
> 
> 2. Can I claim 8 years of experience since its been 8 years 1 mths since august 2005.
> *Yes. Post ACS experience can be claimed by supporting documents*
> 
> 3. What employment dates should I select in EOI. As start date of my actual employment or the date which ACS has considered at a skilled level i.e. august 2005.
> *Aug 2005*
> 
> Kindly guide me as I am very much confused as I do not want to lose 5 points. Please help.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Donshoaibuc


Above reply in *bold*


----------



## donshoaibuc

Mroks said:


> Above reply in *bold*


Thankyou Mroks for the reply. 

Does this means that in EOI I just mention 15 points for the experience 
or 
I claim 10 points in EOI and when invited provide further documentation to CO to claim another 5 points.

Kindly advise.

Regards,

Donshoaibuc


----------



## Mroks

donshoaibuc said:


> Thankyou Mroks for the reply.
> 
> Does this means that in EOI I just mention 15 points for the experience
> or
> I claim 10 points in EOI and when invited provide further documentation to CO to claim another 5 points.
> 
> Kindly advise.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Donshoaibuc


In EOI you mention all your experience from Aug 2003 to till date.
Mark your initial 2 yrs as irrelevant as you cannot claim any points for that.
After that you mark your exp as relevant and depending upon the total relevant yrs of experience the system will calculate the points for your experience.


----------



## donshoaibuc

Mroks said:


> Thats right





Mroks said:


> In EOI you mention all your experience from Aug 2003 to till date.
> Mark your initial 2 yrs as irrelevant as you cannot claim any points for that.
> After that you mark your exp as relevant and depending upon the total relevant yrs of experience the system will calculate the points for your experience.


In Employment History page, the question is "Is employment related to the nominated occupation?"
The answer selection is only "Yes or No".

All my employment is with one employer. Should I divide the employment from Aug-2003 till july-2005 and then aug-2005 till date. Whereas, actually it is one employment.

Kindly advise.


----------



## donshoaibuc

Dear Mroks, pharma prem,

Thankyou for your guidance, it was really helpful. 

Any other advise you would like to give me... 

Regards,

Donshoaibuc


----------



## donshoaibuc

I have to get used to the decorum of this forum. 

Is there any thread for people who lodged/will lodge EOI in subclass 189 in September, 2013.


----------



## Mroks

donshoaibuc said:


> In Employment History page, the question is "Is employment related to the nominated occupation?"
> The answer selection is only "Yes or No".
> 
> All my employment is with one employer. Should I divide the employment from Aug-2003 till july-2005 and then aug-2005 till date. Whereas, actually it is one employment.
> 
> Kindly advise.


you have to divide the experience to segregate relevant and not relevant experience. This division is necessary not to claim points for initially deducted experience from ACS.


----------



## guocongwudi

midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
guocongwudi------189---261313---65---2ed Sep 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013 
jiser911----------189----261313---60---23th Aug,2013


----------



## yaarhoreen

Please add my details too:
261313
189 EOI - 11th Aug'13
Points: 65


----------



## guocongwudi

midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
guocongwudi------189---261313---65---2ed Sep 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
jiser911----------189----261313---60---23th Aug,2013

Reply With Quote


----------



## guocongwudi

yaarhoreen said:


> Please add my details too:
> 261313
> 189 EOI - 11th Aug'13
> Points: 65


you should get invited next round .95% it will


----------



## yaarhoreen

I'm afraid you really meant 0.95%  I'll assume it be 95%. Though I'm quite apprehensive as in this round hardly I see any 2613 applicant invited whether 65/60 points...


----------



## guocongwudi

yaarhoreen said:


> I'm afraid you really meant 0.95%  I'll assume it be 95%. Though I'm quite apprehensive as in this round hardly I see any 2613 applicant invited whether 65/60 points...


that is because no invitation since 5th Aug, there will be around 30-50 70 pointers, and this 2ed Sep only give 86 to 2613. that just make the time 4 times slow than 5th Aug. 

I would say the queue is probably around 8th 9th Aug 65 points.. wait and see


----------



## besthar

*EoI query*

Hi Guys, 

I have submitted by EoI and SA SS application yesterday.

This is my Situation :

1) I have over 8 years and 9 months of experience.
2) My total points accumulated in EoI is 60 (inclusive of SS points)
3) I am unable to claim any points from my IELTS as my scores were - *R-6*/L-7.5/W-8/S-8
4) I wanted to use only 5 years (10 points) for my Work Experience since I was not too confident to use 15 points for my Work Experience as I have changed 4 companies in 9 years.
5) In the interest of time and due to fast filling availability - I had to file my EoI with 15 points for Work Experience before getting my new IELTS Score.
6) I am expecting my new IELTS score mid next week. I know for sure that we can update our EoI with a new IELTS score anytime before you get an invite... 

*But, can we also update our EoI by reducing the points for Work experience (from 15 to 10 points) before getting the invite *. My intent was to use more points for English ability and less for Work Experience.

Can someone share your thoughts on my situation ...


----------



## Mroks

besthar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted by EoI and SA SS application yesterday.
> 
> This is my Situation :
> 
> 1) I have over 8 years and 9 months of experience.
> 2) My total points accumulated in EoI is 60 (inclusive of SS points)
> 3) I am unable to claim any points from my IELTS as my scores were - *R-6*/L-7.5/W-8/S-8
> 4) I wanted to use only 5 years (10 points) for my Work Experience since I was not too confident to use 15 points for my Work Experience as I have changed 4 companies in 9 years.
> 5) In the interest of time and due to fast filling availability - I had to file my EoI with 15 points for Work Experience before getting my new IELTS Score.
> 6) I am expecting my new IELTS score mid next week. I know for sure that we can update our EoI with a new IELTS score anytime before you get an invite...
> 
> *But, can we also update our EoI by reducing the points for Work experience (from 15 to 10 points) before getting the invite *. My intent was to use more points for English ability and less for Work Experience.
> 
> Can someone share your thoughts on my situation ...


You can update the experience in EOI before getting invitation on it


----------



## besthar

Mroks said:


> You can update the experience in EOI before getting invitation on it


*Super - That was a real quick response .... Thanks Mate.*


Alright, here's another query that's been bothering me ...

I completed my MBA in the 06/2003 and Started working from 12/2003.

I did not bother to apply for my Degree Certificate until 2005. I now carry a Degree Certificate issued in 2005. 
Now Vetassess has assessed my qualification stating that Required level of education is MBA awarded in 2005. 

This has been my major concern to claim 15 points for work experience as I have 2 years of relevant work experience prior to 2005... 
Will this hamper my invite or further Visa Process by DIAC.


----------



## Mroks

besthar said:


> *Super - That was a real quick response .... Thanks Mate.*
> 
> 
> Alright, here's another query that's been bothering me ...
> 
> I completed my MBA in the 06/2003 and Started working from 12/2003.
> 
> I did not bother to apply for my Degree Certificate until 2005. I now carry a Degree Certificate issued in 2005.
> Now Vetassess has assessed my qualification stating that Required level of education is MBA awarded in 2005.
> 
> This has been my major concern to claim 15 points for work experience as I have 2 years of relevant work experience prior to 2005...
> Will this hamper my invite or further Visa Process by DIAC.


Sorry, no idea on this. Check the final year mark sheet date will work or not from other members


----------



## ashik

Dear All,

I have submitted my EOI on Sep 2, 2013 for 189 category.

I have work experience from Aug 2006 till date and after ACS didnot consider the first four years of my work experience I presented my work ex as follows

Exp 1 :

Roles : Software Engineer
Employer : Employer 1
Start Date : 10.08.2006
End Date : 10.02.2010
Relevant : N


Roles : Senior Software Programmer (actualy it was Software Programmer)
Employer : Employer 2
Start Date : 20.02.2010
End Date : 31.08.2010
Relevant : N



Roles : Senior Software Programmer
Employer : Employer 2
Start Date : 01.09.2010
End Date : 
Relevant : Y


Here during the second set of my (non relevant) expereince (20.022010 to 31.08.2010), my role was Software Programmer. I got promoted to Senior Software Programmer only in May 2011 and this is my current designation.

However in the EOI, I had specified my current designation - 'Senior Software Programmer' for both the expereinces (set 2 and 3) with my current employer. Will this cause any problem with my EOI (as my offer letter in current employer has my previous role in it and my promotion letter and current payslips contain my current role.)

My agent advices that this is a trivial matter and we need not disturb the existing details in the EOI that has been submitted. Please advice me if the role in my last non relevant expereince has to be updated to the actual role at that time or can it be left as it is?


----------



## Mroks

ashik said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on Sep 2, 2013 for 189 category.
> 
> I have work experience from Aug 2006 till date and after ACS didnot consider the first four years of my work experience I presented my work ex as follows
> 
> Exp 1 :
> 
> Roles : Software Engineer
> Employer : Employer 1
> Start Date : 10.08.2006
> End Date : 10.02.2010
> Relevant : N
> 
> 
> Roles : Senior Software Programmer (actualy it was Software Programmer)
> Employer : Employer 2
> Start Date : 20.02.2010
> End Date : 31.08.2010
> Relevant : N
> 
> 
> 
> Roles : Senior Software Programmer
> Employer : Employer 2
> Start Date : 01.09.2010
> End Date :
> Relevant : Y
> 
> 
> Here during the second set of my (non relevant) expereince (20.022010 to 31.08.2010), my role was Software Programmer. I got promoted to Senior Software Programmer only in May 2011 and this is my current designation.
> 
> However in the EOI, I had specified my current designation - 'Senior Software Programmer' for both the expereinces (set 2 and 3) with my current employer. Will this cause any problem with my EOI (as my offer letter in current employer has my previous role in it and my promotion letter and current payslips contain my current role.)
> 
> My agent advices that this is a trivial matter and we need not disturb the existing details in the EOI that has been submitted. Please advice me if the role in my last non relevant expereince has to be updated to the actual role at that time or can it be left as it is?


Let it be as it is, no need to bother. Any way it's a non relevant experience. DIAC only bothers about relevant experience as you get the points for that only. The experience which is not relevant does not fetch you any points and no one will go into details of it.


----------



## ashik

Mroks said:


> Let it be as it is, no need to bother. Any way it's a non relevant experience. DIAC only bothers about relevant experience as you get the points for that only. The experience which is not relevant does not fetch you any points and no one will go into details of it.



Thanks a lot Mroks!!!!


----------



## PPPPPP

*Add meeee tooooo,*



prattech said:


> **** Please do not discuss anything else apart from adding/updating EOI details in list and repasting it *****
> 
> Update for sathish#nsw
> 
> midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
> Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
> esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
> GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
> Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
> anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
> nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
> kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
> 
> 
> Add me too :
> 
> PPPPPP
> 
> Developer Programmer 261312: | ACS result: +ve 29 Aug 2013 | IELTS: Overall 6.5| EOI: 4 Sep 2013 | Invitation : Waiting


----------



## Rider

Hi Experts,

I have submitted EOI and State Application (for 190 visa class) yesterday with 65 points, and currently waiting for Invitation from SA state. My question is, I had my ACS assessment done before the new rules (i.e reducing 2 - 4 yrs) came in to effect i.e. on Nov 2012. Will SA State or DIAC reduce my work experience and reduce my points from 65? Kindly reply me. Thanks

Points
Work Exp: 15 points (9.3 years)
IELTS: 0 Points (as it is 6.5 in each)
Education: 15 points
Age: 30 points
State: 5 points


----------



## nectar_s

can anyone pl advise me on my query- my vet assessment is completed , i plan to change my job as also there is change of occupation code , when i submit my EOI, should i include my changed job as well, will DIAC ask for assessment of this .


----------



## Jullz

nectar_s said:


> can anyone pl advise me on my query- my vet assessment is completed , i plan to change my job as also there is change of occupation code , when i submit my EOI, should i include my changed job as well, will DIAC ask for assessment of this .


Dear Nectar,
DIAC will ask only for the work experience on which you claim points for.
If your assessment is completed for job X, and you claim X points for it, that will be the relevant employment, not another.


----------



## batraks

i m still waiting for invitation from SA SS category : 225412.
EOI; 7-8-13
points: 60
age 25
exp 15
qual 15 
SS 190 5
IELTS: OA-7

Still no comments from SA dep on skillselect??

Did any hope this yr SA will invite..!!!?


----------



## batraks

did WA will list 225412 occupation in its revised list of SNOL in october 2013..
sales rep medical & pharma


----------



## NIKSS

dear batraks, u have to apply sponsorship for SA, then only u wud be invited by SA, process takes 45days


----------



## NIKSS

i submitted my aplication to SA on 17th july, and i got invitation on 22nd august, then automatically i got invitation for apply visa


----------



## copper1

*EOI awaited*

Hi Guys,

I submitted my EOI on 29th Aug and awaiting the Invitation in the 2nd Sept round.

With 65 points evaluated by EOI form I am hopeful of an early response. However, they haven't released invitations for my ANZSCO code (2613) in the last 2 rounds stating applications are nearing the quota limit. They aim is to distribute Invitations for these codes throughout the year.

Request senior members of an expected date for the invitation.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## divyap

copper1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 29th Aug and awaiting the Invitation in the 2nd Sept round.
> 
> With 65 points evaluated by EOI form I am hopeful of an early response. However, they haven't released invitations for my ANZSCO code (2613) in the last 2 rounds stating applications are nearing the quota limit. They aim is to distribute Invitations for these codes throughout the year.
> 
> Request senior members of an expected date for the invitation.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


With 65 points, you would get invite within the next 2 rounds... Hope for the best. 

Worst case scenario is within next 4 rounds but not more than that... 

All the best


----------



## sajin.ca

Hi Guys,

I have filed my EOI (for NSW) which has reached there on 02-August-2013. I am a Software Engineer and I have 60 points (including the 5 of state sponsorship). 

Kindly let me know approximately how long it will take for response from the state.

Regards,
Sajin C A
---------
IELTS: R-8, L-8.5, W-7, S-7
ACS- Positive, EOI submitted: 02-Aug-2013, EOI Ack received: 05-Aug-2013


----------



## jre05

Hello guys,

Please help, what should I fill for this question in EOI:

Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city? *Yes/No ?*

Actually, we prefer to stay in the capital City only like Sydney. If I fill No, will there be any problem in getting grant ? If not, why they have given this option ? 

Appreciate your help.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sajin.ca

Hi JR,

I believe its better to give Yes there which will reduce the risk of one more screening process. 

Best of Luck.

Regards,
Sajin C A


----------



## guocongwudi

midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
guocongwudi------189---261313---65---2ed Sep 2013
PPPPP--- ---189---261313---65---4th Sep 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
jiser911----------189----261313---60---23th Aug,2013


----------



## guocongwudi

yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
copper1----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
guocongwudi------189---261313---65---2ed Sep 2013
PPPPP--- ---189---261313---65---4th Sep 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013


----------



## guocongwudi

midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013
guocongwudi------189---261313---65---2ed Sep 2013
PPPPP--- ---189---261313---65---4th Sep 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013[/QUOTE]


----------



## guocongwudi

roposh e-----189---261313---65---10th Aug,2013
midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013
guocongwudi------189---261313- --65---2ed Sep 2013
PPPPP--- ---189---261313- --65---4th Sep 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013


----------



## guocongwudi

roposh e-----189---261313---65---10th Aug,2013
midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013
SohamDiya-----------189---261313---65---??th Aug 2013
guocongwudi------189---261313- --65---2ed Sep 2013
PPPPP--- ---189---261313- --65---4th Sep 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013


----------



## guocongwudi

roposh e-----189---261313---65---10th Aug,2013
midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
parani ----------189-261313-----65----24th Aug,2013
zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013
SohamDiya-----------189---261313---65---??th Aug 2013
guocongwudi------189---261313- --65---2ed Sep 2013
PPPPP--- ---189---261313- --65---4th Sep 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013


----------



## guocongwudi

roposh e-----189---261313---65---10th Aug,2013---invited via 190 VIC
midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
parani ----------189-261313-----65----24th Aug,2013
zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013
SohamDiya-----------189---261313---65---??th Aug 2013
guocongwudi------189---261313- --65---2ed Sep 2013
PPPPP--- ---189---261313- --65---4th Sep 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013


----------



## simple_man

Did any one notice a change in the invitation count left for the golden 6 occupations ? , I could not notice any change in the balance invitation count mentioned in the DIAC website....probably when the Sep 2nd results are published DIAC might update the invitation count....

by the way ..no invite for me as well...sailing in the same '60 Pointers Boat" - I sincerely hope we all get to OZ shore safe and sound ...hang in there..


----------



## sathishkare

Please add me.

261311 - 60 Points - 7 Aug 2013


----------



## guocongwudi

guocongwudi said:


> roposh e-----189---261313---65---10th Aug,2013
> midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
> yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
> zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
> copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013
> guocongwudi------189---261313- --65---2ed Sep 2013
> PPPPP--- ---189---261313- --65---4th Sep 2013
> Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
> esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
> GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
> Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
> anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
> nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
> kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013





sathishkare said:


> Please add me.
> 
> 261311 - 60 Points - 7 Aug 2013


add your self please


----------



## sathishkare

roposh e-----189---261313---65---10th Aug,2013---invited via 190 VIC
midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
parani ----------189-261313-----65----24th Aug,2013
zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013
SohamDiya-----------189---261313---65---??th Aug 2013
guocongwudi------189---261313- --65---2ed Sep 2013
PPPPP--- ---189---261313- --65---4th Sep 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013


----------



## sumdur

sathishkare said:


> roposh e-----189---261313---65---10th Aug,2013---invited via 190 VICmidhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
> yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
> parani ----------189-261313-----65----24th Aug,2013
> zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
> copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013
> SohamDiya-----------189---261313---65---??th Aug 2013
> guocongwudi------189---261313- --65---2ed Sep 2013
> PPPPP--- ---189---261313- --65---4th Sep 2013
> Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
> esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
> GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
> Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
> anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
> nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
> kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
> Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013


ropesh 2 entries??


----------



## batraks

NIKSS said:


> dear batraks, u have to apply sponsorship for SA, then only u wud be invited by SA, process takes 45days


Hi Nikss, 

I submitted my file for EOI on 6th aug 2013 and got EOI & GSM reference no for SA SS.

So this is sufficient, for invitation or more is required. 

how much time we have to wait..!!


----------



## donshoaibuc

Dear seniors,

Please comment,in how many rounds 2631 with 65 points, would get invite. 💭


----------



## Mroks

donshoaibuc said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> Please comment,in how many rounds 2631 with 65 points, would get invite. 💭


16 Sep you should get invitation


----------



## batraks

Dear seniors,

Please comment,in how many rounds 225412 with 60 points, would get invite. EOI: 7-8-13


----------



## nandini.nataraj

batraks said:


> Hi Nikss,
> 
> I submitted my file for EOI on 6th aug 2013 and got EOI & GSM reference no for SA SS.
> 
> So this is sufficient, for invitation or more is required.
> 
> how much time we have to wait..!!


Hi batraks,

At present, Aug 4th applicant has got the invite for SA SS. After that, in this forum, haven't heard of more invites. Probably next is you... If they are inviting on regular basis, you should expect an invite sometime this week.

Pls do update us.

All the best
Regards,
Nandini


----------



## megnathreddy

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> The unexpected has happened. I have just received an email from Victoria and Alhamdullilah, my application for Victorian State Nomination has been successful. I have been asked to provide my EOI reference number so that Invitation could be sent to me.
> 
> Regards
> Roposh


Hell Roposh,
Could you tell me how to apply for ss. Do we just need to select the sates in EOI only or do we also need to apply separately for each state.

Thank you and all the very best.


----------



## anhalim

simple_man said:


> Did any one notice a change in the invitation count left for the golden 6 occupations ? , I could not notice any change in the balance invitation count mentioned in the DIAC website....probably when the Sep 2nd results are published DIAC might update the invitation count....
> 
> by the way ..no invite for me as well...sailing in the same '60 Pointers Boat" - I sincerely hope we all get to OZ shore safe and sound ...hang in there..


where did u see that count? normally it's available at something like SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 19 August 2013 Results
but for 2nd Sept, report is not yet published.


----------



## donshoaibuc

Mroks said:


> 16 Sep you should get invitation


Vow, that's encouraging. Eagerly looking forward to 16tg Sep.😃


----------



## rps

sajin.ca said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have filed my EOI (for NSW) which has reached there on 02-August-2013. I am a Software Engineer and I have 60 points (including the 5 of state sponsorship).
> 
> Kindly let me know approximately how long it will take for response from the state.
> 
> Regards,
> Sajin C A
> ---------
> IELTS: R-8, L-8.5, W-7, S-7
> ACS- Positive, EOI submitted: 02-Aug-2013, EOI Ack received: 05-Aug-2013



Hi Sajin,
What did you get in EOI ack..?
I submitted my EOI on 21/08/2013 and chose WA for 190 Visa. I did not receive any ack so far.. 
Does everyone receive it?
what should I need to do?


----------



## nectar_s

Jullz said:


> Dear Nectar,
> DIAC will ask only for the work experience on which you claim points for.
> If your assessment is completed for job X, and you claim X points for it, that will be the relevant employment, not another.


There is a great relief .. thanks for your reply.. now will start hunting for new job.


----------



## Zaxter

Rps, you should get acknowledgement within a week. Unless your application was for one of the 6 occupations which are on hold


----------



## rps

Zaxter said:


> Rps, you should get acknowledgement within a week. Unless your application was for one of the 6 occupations which are on hold


Hi Zaxter,
What is written in ack.. can you please inform.
What should I do .. Should I contact department?
My occupation is 242211. 
how would I will know if it is on hold on not?


----------



## roposh

megnathreddy said:


> Hell Roposh,
> Could you tell me how to apply for ss. Do we just need to select the sates in EOI only or do we also need to apply separately for each state.
> 
> Thank you and all the very best.


Helo Megnatheraddy!
Every state has its own process for SS. Victoria is, I think, the only state that doesn't want you to mention its name in your EOI while rest of all the states specifically wants you to mention their names in your EOI.

Also, you don't need to make multiple EOIs. Just tick both 189 and 190 in your EOI and you will be good to go.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## midhunnellore

Look at all of you 65 pointers..  So far all of us have been very confident of getting an invite and hence never posted on the trackers. Now, with the number of 70 pointers going up the nervousness has crept to us. Looks like it is going to be a long waiting game for us.


----------



## Jeez

Submitted my EOI for 189 visa on 3rd Sep with 70 points,code 261313 software engg.


----------



## guocongwudi

midhunnellore said:


> Look at all of you 65 pointers..  So far all of us have been very confident of getting an invite and hence never posted on the trackers. Now, with the number of 70 pointers going up the nervousness has crept to us. Looks like it is going to be a long waiting game for us.


you should in the top of the queue. won't be too long for you. 70 pointers won't be that much as DIAC cuts 2 years at least. which means if one want to score 70, 12 years experience and ielts 7 is needed.


----------



## Jeez

guocongwudi said:


> you should in the top of the queue. won't be too long for you. 70 pointers won't be that much as DIAC cuts 2 years at least. which means if one want to score 70, 12 years experience and ielts 7 is needed.


I submitted my EOI on 3rd Sept with 70 points for 2613 code & Im not 12 year experience (7 yrs) although I did claim spouse points and have 7+ all IELTS.
There is another guy whom I know who would be submitting his eoi with 70 points for 2613 occupation code this week.


----------



## guocongwudi

Jeez said:


> I submitted my EOI on 3rd Sept with 70 points for 2613 code & Im not 12 year experience (7 yrs) although I did claim spouse points and have 7+ all IELTS.
> There is another guy whom I know who would be submitting his eoi with 70 points for 2613 occupation code this week.


you do not need to go into the list..should be straight away next round...


----------



## sajin.ca

rps said:


> Hi Zaxter,
> What is written in ack.. can you please inform.
> What should I do .. Should I contact department?
> My occupation is 242211.
> how would I will know if it is on hold on not?


Dear RPS, 
Below are the job codes which have reached the cal limit..
Chemical and Materials Engineers; [ANZSCO Group 2331]
ICT Business and Systems Analysts; [ANZSCO Group 2611]
Electronics Engineers; [ANZSCO Group 2334]
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals; [ANZSCO Group 2633]
Other Engineering Professional; [ANZSCO Group 2339]
Software and Application Programmers; [ANZSCO Group 2613]

Your job code is not in this list it seems.. Suggest you to track your application and make sure that the same is delivered at its destination.... once it is delivered, you would get an acknowledge mail saying that the application is received on so and so date and which set of applications (appl received time frame) they are currently evaluating...

Regards,
Sajin CA


----------



## rps

sajin.ca said:


> Dear RPS,
> Below are the job codes which have reached the cal limit..
> Chemical and Materials Engineers; [ANZSCO Group 2331]
> ICT Business and Systems Analysts; [ANZSCO Group 2611]
> Electronics Engineers; [ANZSCO Group 2334]
> Telecommunications Engineering Professionals; [ANZSCO Group 2633]
> Other Engineering Professional; [ANZSCO Group 2339]
> Software and Application Programmers; [ANZSCO Group 2613]
> 
> Your job code is not in this list it seems.. Suggest you to track your application and make sure that the same is delivered at its destination.... once it is delivered, you would get an acknowledge mail saying that the application is received on so and so date and which set of applications (appl received time frame) they are currently evaluating...
> 
> Regards,
> Sajin CA


Hi Sajin,
Thanks for your prompt reply. I have just checked on my skillselect.. In my correspondence section ... under notification it says.. submitted date(21/08/2013) and status EOI Submitted.. and in another part..under action it says view Correspondence.. which opened up new file and says this is to acknowledge that your EOI is successfully submitted along with my other detail. They mentioned EOI will be valid for two years.
So I think Skillselect don;t send acknowledgement through email.

Regards
Rps


----------



## felix2020

simple_man said:


> Did any one notice a change in the invitation count left for the golden 6 occupations ? , I could not notice any change in the balance invitation count mentioned in the DIAC website....probably when the Sep 2nd results are published DIAC might update the invitation count....
> 
> by the way ..no invite for me as well...sailing in the same '60 Pointers Boat" - I sincerely hope we all get to OZ shore safe and sound ...hang in there..


When did you submit your EOI ? I submitted mine on 31-08 with 60 points.


----------



## guocongwudi

felix2020 said:


> When did you submit your EOI ? I submitted mine on 31-08 with 60 points.


look at another thread. it has all 2613 waiting people's id/


----------



## Zaxter

Rps, apart from the communication found in skill select, you would also get an email from ur state sponsor confirming receipt of the documents mailed to them along with the eoi fee. This email would contain the acknowledgement no.


----------



## amandawilliams

waiting for september round


----------



## guocongwudi

Jeez -------189---------261313----70------3 Sep 2013
midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
parani ----------189-261313-----65----24th Aug,2013
zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013
SohamDiya-----------189---261313---65---??th Aug 2013
guocongwudi------189---261313- --65---2ed Sep 2013
PPPPP--- ---189---261313- --65---4th Sep 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013


----------



## SunnyK

Hey, 

I have a quick question in regards to my graduation assessment. 

I am a Mechanical Engineering grad working in IT for the past 6 years. ACS had not mentioned about my qualification in assessment copy. 


Do I need to get VETASSES assessment ( Points Test Advice) for my graduation ?? 

Appreciate your help.


----------



## rps

Zaxter said:


> Rps, apart from the communication found in skill select, you would also get an email from ur state sponsor confirming receipt of the documents mailed to them along with the eoi fee. This email would contain the acknowledgement no.


Hi Zaxter,
Maybe I will get that email when I get an invitation from state to apply for sponsorship. I am waiting for WA state sponsorship Invitation. 
Are you applying for any state sponsorship? If Yes which state? Please Inform.


----------



## guocongwudi

Jeez -------189---------261313----70------3 Sep 2013
midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
parani ----------189-261313-----65----24th Aug,2013
zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013
SohamDiya-----------189---261313---65---??th Aug 2013
guocongwudi------189---261313- --65---2ed Sep 2013
PPPPP--- ---189---261313- --65---4th Sep 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013


----------



## sajin.ca

rps said:


> Hi Zaxter,
> Maybe I will get that email when I get an invitation from state to apply for sponsorship. I am waiting for WA state sponsorship Invitation.
> Are you applying for any state sponsorship? If Yes which state? Please Inform.


The acknowledge message usually comes within a short while once the application is reached there.... check the spams also, as only this mail would have your ack reference number..

I have filed my EOI to NSW and got the back mail 2 days after the delivery of application (by courier).

Regards,
Sajin CA


----------



## tataussie

Jeez -------189---------261313----70------3 Sep 2013
midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
parani ----------189-261313-----65----24th Aug,2013
zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013
SohamDiya-----------189---261313---65---??th Aug 2013
guocongwudi------189---261313- --65---2ed Sep 2013
PPPPP--- ---189---261313- --65---4th Sep 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,201


----------



## guocongwudi

Jeez -------189---------261313----70------3 Sep 2013
midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
parani ----------189-261313-----65----24th Aug,2013
zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013
SohamDiya-----------189---261313---65---??th Aug 2013
guocongwudi------189---261313- --65---2ed Sep 2013
PPPPP--- ---189---261313- --65---4th Sep 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,201


----------



## Zaxter

Agree with what sajin mentioned. Your invitation mail is a separate one. The acknowledgement mail is send once the docs have been delivered by courier. I had applied for NSW SS.


----------



## kmann

guocongwudi said:


> Jeez -------189---------261313----70------3 Sep 2013
> midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
> yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
> parani ----------189-261313-----65----24th Aug,2013
> zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
> copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013
> SohamDiya-----------189---261313---65---??th Aug 2013
> guocongwudi------189---261313- --65---2ed Sep 2013
> PPPPP--- ---189---261313- --65---4th Sep 2013
> Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
> prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
> esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
> GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
> Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
> anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
> nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
> kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
> Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,201


Lolz I am moving down and down in the list


----------



## PPPPPP

*sorry mine is 60 points only*



sumdur said:


> ropesh 2 entries??


Originally Posted by sathishkare 
roposh e-----189---261313---65---10th Aug,2013---invited via 190 VICmidhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
parani ----------189-261313-----65----24th Aug,2013
zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013
SohamDiya-----------189---261313---65---??th Aug 2013
guocongwudi------189---261313- --65---2ed Sep 2013
PPPPP--- ---189---261313- --60---4th Sep 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013


----------



## PPPPPP

PPPPPP said:


> Originally Posted by sathishkare
> roposh e-----189---261313---65---10th Aug,2013---invited via 190 VICmidhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
> yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
> parani ----------189-261313-----65----24th Aug,2013
> zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
> copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013
> SohamDiya-----------189---261313---65---??th Aug 2013
> guocongwudi------189---261313- --65---2ed Sep 2013
> PPPPP--- ---189---261313- --60---4th Sep 2013
> Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
> esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
> GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
> Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
> anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
> nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
> kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
> Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013


they say that they are going to increase the no of visas for the 6 occupations itseems.
anyone got any details reg that?

usually what is the time taken for the invite.


----------



## kmann

PPPPPP said:


> they say that they are going to increase the no of visas for the 6 occupations itseems.
> anyone got any details reg that?


where did u get dis info from bro ??


----------



## samkalu

PPPPPP said:


> they say that they are going to increase the no of visas for the 6 occupations itseems.
> anyone got any details reg that?
> 
> usually what is the time taken for the invite.


Who is they.please provide a valid link.


----------



## kmann

If this is true....its gonna be a great news after so long


----------



## samkalu

PPPPPP said:


> they say that they are going to increase the no of visas for the 6 occupations itseems.
> anyone got any details reg that?
> 
> usually what is the time taken for the invite.


I think lots of ppl will misunderstand when statements like these are made without proper valid evidence.


----------



## donshoaibuc

Hi,

I sent my ACS assessment in May 31 and got 7y 9 months relant assessment to 2631. Is there a way to upgrade the ACS assessment as of today it will be more than 8 years and I would get extra 5 points and then append it with the current EOI? kindly advise.


----------



## simple_man

Hi anhalim - it is under reports tab - > occupation ceiling heading
(I am not allowed to post URLS , since I am new in here and not completed 4 posts or something )

CeilingValue = Total number of invitation allocated for that occupation	during the program year
ResultsToDate = the number of invitation given away so far by DIAC for that particular occupation..

The count remains the same since last august when the freeze was announced...probably once September results are announced we will get a better picture on how many invites has been given off..


br
simple_man


----------



## simple_man

EOI submitted: 08/08/2013



> ANZCO Code : 2611 (ICT - Biz Analyst) | ACS: 23/02/2013| Result: 02/05/2012 | IELTS: 8.5/7/7/7 - 27/04/2013| EOI submitted: 08/08/2013 |


----------



## simple_man

felix2020 said:


> When did you submit your EOI ? I submitted mine on 31-08 with 60 points.


Hey Felix --

EOI submitted: 08/08/2013. Hope for the best man 

*ANZCO Code : 2611 (ICT - Biz Analyst) | ACS: 23/02/2013| Result: 02/05/2012 | IELTS: 8.5/7/7/7 - 27/04/2013| EOI submitted: 08/08/2013 |*


----------



## SunnyK

Hey seniors... Especially the ones who received Vic SS... How long would it take to receive the invitation once your SS nomination is successful???


----------



## guocongwudi

Jeez -------189---------261313----70------3 Sep 2013
midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
parani ----------189-261313-----65----24th Aug,2013
zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013
SohamDiya-----------189---261313---65---??th Aug 2013
guocongwudi------189---261313- --65---2ed Sep 2013
PPPPP--- ---189---261313- --65---4th Sep 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,201


----------



## guocongwudi

Jeez -------189---------261313----70------3 Sep 2013
midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
parani ----------189-261313-----65----24th Aug,2013
zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013
SohamDiya-----------189---261313---65---??th Aug 2013
guocongwudi------189---261313- --65---2ed Sep 2013
PPPPP--- ---189---261313- --65---4th Sep 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,201

Reply With Quote


----------



## Colombo

Dear All;

Here goes my 8th Week...

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Basharbd

Dear all members in this forum:

My occupation code is 225111 (Advertising Specialist). I was hoping that ACT would include my occupation in their recent published skilled demand list, but they did not.

Now, I'm wondering whether there is any chance for my occupation to be nominated by any state in Australia? Please note that as per occupation ceiling Australia needs more than 3000 under occupation code 2251 & only 19 got invitation till date.

Please provide your opinion regarding my chances to be nominated by a state that you are anticipating.

Looking forward to hearing from you shortly.

Best Regards,

Bashar


----------



## guocongwudi

Occupation ID Description Points Score Visa date of effect
2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 75 5/01/2013
12.50 am
2334 Electronics Engineers 65 5/04/2013
9.50 am
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 75 5/04/2013
9.51 am
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 75 23/08/2013
12.19 pm
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 65 9/08/2013
10.44 pm
2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 75 24/06/2013
12.33 am


----------



## sumdur

guocongwudi said:


> Occupation ID Description Points Score Visa date of effect
> 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 75 5/01/2013
> 12.50 am
> 2334 Electronics Engineers 65 5/04/2013
> 9.50 am
> 2339 Other Engineering Professionals 75 5/04/2013
> 9.51 am
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 75 23/08/2013
> 12.19 pm
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers 65 9/08/2013
> 10.44 pm
> 2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 75 24/06/2013
> 12.33 am


Dear All,

Please correct my interpretation of above result for 2613.

That means for 2613 not even a single persosn of 60 pointer is invited. That means 60 pointers after 28th May 2013 will keep awaiting future rounds.


For 2613, 65 pointers after 9/08/2013 are also pending.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## guocongwudi

sumdur said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please correct my interpretation of above result for 2613.
> 
> That means for 2613 not even a single persosn of 60 pointer is invited. That means 60 pointers after 28th May 2013 will keep awaiting future rounds.
> 
> 
> For 2613, 65 pointers after 9/08/2013 are also pending.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


you are right..if and only if all 65 pointers are invited the next person will be 60 pointers.

given the fact that no invitation in 19th aug, even 65 pointers goes slowly. 

what i can see is 65 pointers will be invited in next 2 rounds after u summit ur eoi.
60 pointers may have to wait at least a couple of months. if you do not want to wait..SS is the only way.


----------



## guocongwudi

*Jeez -------189---------261313----70------3 Sep 2013
midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
parani ----------189-261313-----65----24th Aug,2013
copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013*
zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
SohamDiya-----------189---261313---65---??th Aug 2013
guocongwudi------189---261313- --65---2ed Sep 2013
PPPPP--- ---189---261313- --65---4th Sep 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,201


chances are very high for bold people get invited in next week's round.


----------



## misguided

Is there a place where we can see how many 60 pointer and 65 pointer 2613 applications are pending ?


----------



## batraks

Pls anyone clears..

In Occupation Ceilings table on Skill Select, there is mentioned TWO columns Ceiling values & Results to date.

Can anyone clears what this exactly means :

2254 : Ceiling value-2040 Results to date: 51

I have applied for 2254 EOI & GSM ref no with me on 7th Aug 2013

Did any hope that i will got invitation under 190 class this year.


----------



## guocongwudi

misguided said:


> Is there a place where we can see how many 60 pointer and 65 pointer 2613 applications are pending ?


Jeez -------189---------261313----70------3 Sep 2013
midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
parani ----------189-261313-----65----24th Aug,2013
copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013
zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
SohamDiya-----------189---261313---65---??th Aug 2013
guocongwudi------189---261313- --65---2ed Sep 2013
PPPPP--- ---189---261313- --65---4th Sep 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,201

those are the infomations in this fourm, however that is only a small portion


----------



## Mroks

batraks said:


> Pls anyone clears..
> 
> In Occupation Ceilings table on Skill Select, there is mentioned TWO columns Ceiling values & Results to date.
> 
> Can anyone clears what this exactly means :
> 
> 2254 : Ceiling value-2040 Results to date: 51
> 
> I have applied for 2254 EOI & GSM ref no with me on 7th Aug 2013
> 
> Did any hope that i will got invitation under 190 class this year.


For 2254 the quota is of 2040 seats and out of that 51 has been filled till now. You have chances of getting invitation under 190. I hope you have applied for state sponsorship.


----------



## batraks

Mroks said:


> For 2254 the quota is of 2040 seats and out of that 51 has been filled till now. You have chances of getting invitation under 190. I hope you have applied for state sponsorship.


Yes, i applied for SA SS (190).


----------



## saeedkhan01

hey guys, how come they changed the occupation ceiling of electronics engineer from 460 to 180 ? rest are not changed i suppose.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Hi, I have applied for Developer Programmer and my wife has applied for Analyst programmer. My Understanding for 190 is as follows:

*********NSW and ACT*********

NSW/ACT - 190 is suspended for IT Professionals..

Procedure: apply for 190 in EOI and Fill the form along with EOI number 
in the appliation form and send 300$ through post..

****** Note*********
Suspended occupations on NSW State Migration Plan
Due to the current imposition of pro-rata occupation ceilings to certain occupation groups, announced by DIAC on 05 August 2013, NSW is currently not accepting applications in the following categories:

Other Engineering Professional - 2339
Software and Applications Programmers - 2613

****** Note END********

*********** VIC_MELBOURNE**********

Udated as on 3rd Sep 2013

261311 Analyst Programmer 7.0 in each band	Must have a minimum of three years experience
261312 Developer Programmer 7.0 in each band	Must have a minimum of three years
experience

**************SA*******************

List current as of 5/09/2013
261311	Analyst Programmer	Off-list criteria applies	IELTS 6.5 in each band
261312	Developer Programmer	Off-list criteria applies	IELTS 6.5 in each band

As per my understanding, only VIC is the option left for us if IELTS score is 7.. 

Please suggest me what all options are available for us in 190.


----------



## Mroks

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi, I have applied for Developer Programmer and my wife has applied for Analyst programmer. My Understanding for 190 is as follows:
> 
> *********NSW and ACT*********
> 
> NSW/ACT - 190 is suspended for IT Professionals..
> 
> Procedure: apply for 190 in EOI and Fill the form along with EOI number
> in the appliation form and send 300$ through post..
> 
> ****** Note*********
> Suspended occupations on NSW State Migration Plan
> Due to the current imposition of pro-rata occupation ceilings to certain occupation groups, announced by DIAC on 05 August 2013, NSW is currently not accepting applications in the following categories:
> 
> Other Engineering Professional - 2339
> Software and Applications Programmers - 2613
> 
> ****** Note END********
> 
> *********** VIC_MELBOURNE**********
> 
> Udated as on 3rd Sep 2013
> 
> 261311 Analyst Programmer 7.0 in each band	Must have a minimum of three years experience
> 261312 Developer Programmer 7.0 in each band	Must have a minimum of three years
> experience
> 
> **************SA*******************
> 
> List current as of 5/09/2013
> 261311	Analyst Programmer	Off-list criteria applies	IELTS 6.5 in each band
> 261312	Developer Programmer	Off-list criteria applies	IELTS 6.5 in each band
> 
> As per my understanding, only VIC is the option left for us if IELTS score is 7..
> 
> Please suggest me what all options are available for us in 190.


Seems ACT SS has opened on 3rd Sep for ICT professionals.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Mroks said:


> Seems ACT SS has opened on 3rd Sep for ICT professionals.



Hi,

Any link which states that?


----------



## Mroks

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any link which states that?


ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


----------



## sounddonor

Colombo said:


> Dear All;
> 
> Here goes my 8th Week...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


what is your subclass mate?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Mroks said:


> ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


Thanks for the link!. 

It says Limited, so what you think? Is there a scope?

So at Present ACT is open with limited option.rt?
Vic is also open if IELTS is 7 each.. rt?
SA is not an option.. rt?


----------



## Mroks

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Thanks for the link!.
> 
> It says Limited, so what you think? Is there a scope?
> 
> So at Present ACT is open with limited option.rt?
> Vic is also open if IELTS is 7 each.. rt?
> SA is not an option.. rt?


For ACT limited status occupations the ILETS requirement is 7 band in each and you have to do verification of your nominated occupation before applying for ACT SS.
The verification process is given from 3rd page in the link given below
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a.../190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-sept-13.pdf

Vic seems open and requires 7 band in each


----------



## Goin2Oz

Guys, I heard that SkillSelect system is going to be updated today with some "skilled" employment clarifications/questions. We will see updates tomorrow.


----------



## divyap

Goin2Oz said:


> Guys, I heard that SkillSelect system is going to be updated today with some "skilled" employment clarifications/questions. We will see updates tomorrow.


Source?


----------



## Colombo

sanjeewa said:


> what is your subclass mate?


189

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Chetu

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 2 September 2013 Results

September reports announced .. 
2331	Chemical and Materials Engineers	75	5/01/2013
12.50 am
2334	Electronics Engineers	65	5/04/2013
9.50 am
2339	Other Engineering Professionals	75	5/04/2013
9.51 am
2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	75	23/08/2013
12.19 pm
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	9/08/2013
10.44 pm
2633	Telecommunications Engineering Professionals	75	24/06/2013
12.33 am


Hard to believe that only 1419-1333 invites were given for 2613 !!


----------



## Mn01

My updated points , after i got my ACS reviewed adding my missing 5 points for earlier experience.
Mn01--------------189---261313---65---6th Sep, 2013


----------



## Colombo

Dear All;

Who are the people applied in July 2013 and received their grant or had contact with their CO

Cheers

XXX


----------



## ivetka233

guocongwudi said:


> Jeez -------189---------261313----70------3 Sep 2013
> midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
> yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
> parani ----------189-261313-----65----24th Aug,2013
> copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013
> zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
> SohamDiya-----------189---261313---65---??th Aug 2013
> guocongwudi------189---261313- --65---2ed Sep 2013
> PPPPP--- ---189---261313- --65---4th Sep 2013
> Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
> prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
> esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
> GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
> Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
> anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
> nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
> kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
> Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,201
> 
> those are the infomations in this fourm, however that is only a small portion




No there is only these people known HERE.....in reality there are hundreds more,,


----------



## ivetka233

Hey Guys, can sb explain me just for interest where is 190 invitations included? Are they included in 189 amount of invites?

12 September 2013



Visa Subclass

Number

Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 921

Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 41


----------



## SohamDiya

samkalu said:


> Thats good news. All the best.


Hi samkalu,

Could you please tell me how many points you hold? As i saw that applicants till 9 august with 65 points, have been given invitations?

Regards,
SohamDiya


----------



## JP Mosa

ivetka233 said:


> Hey Guys, can sb explain me just for interest where is 190 invitations included? Are they included in 189 amount of invites?
> 
> 12 September 2013
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Subclass
> 
> Number
> 
> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 921
> 
> Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 41


no...they are not included in 189 or 489


but you can see them .....

Skillselect -> Reports -> Srate or territory nominated for a month
Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa

Colombo said:


> Dear All;
> 
> Who are the people applied in July 2013 and received their grant or had contact with their CO
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Lodged 31st July......CO assigned 04th September

Cheers


----------



## SohamDiya

jre05 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Please help, what should I fill for this question in EOI:
> 
> Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city? *Yes/No ?*
> 
> Actually, we prefer to stay in the capital City only like Sydney. If I fill No, will there be any problem in getting grant ? If not, why they have given this option ?
> 
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


As far as I know, it is for applying for other states or employer sponsorships. They say that you can tick this option if you are interested in other states or employers contacting you. In the submission page, it shows the subclasses you will be interested in. If you would not like to consider those options, just say no to the question.

I hope it helps.

Regards,
SohamDiya


----------



## misguided

I have taken the liberty to sort the entries based on date of submission ,which makes it easier to track who is getting an invitation when , based on submission dates. It would be realy helful , if peopple add to this list based on EOI submission.


Rahool__________189___261313___60___28-May-13
Svshinde83______189___261313___60___30-May-13
tataussie________189___261312___60___01-Jun-13
prattech_________189___261313___60___01-Jun-13
esrao_in________189___261313___60___04-Jun-13
GurgaonCouple___189___261311___60___08-Jun-13
Ishot___________189___261313___60___08-Jun-13
anhalim_________189___261313___60___20-Jun-13
nandini.nataraj___189___261313___60___27-Jun-13
DanishHaider____189___261313___60___27-Jun-13
ethical_buger____189___261313___60___01-Jul-13
sathish(NSW)____189___261312___60___07-Jul-13
kmann__________189___261313___60___11-Jul-13
ccham__________489___261313___60___13-Jul-13
roposh_________189___261312___60___15-Jul-13
sumdur_________189___261313___60___17-Jul-13
sowmy_________489___261313___60___19-Jul-13
nestaxu________189___261313___60___23-Jul-13
samkalu________189___261313___60___24-Jul-13
sigamani_______189___261313___60___24-Jul-13
ganpathoz2014__189___261311___60___26-Jul-13
Mn01__________189___261313___60___29-Jul-13
Sathish Kare ____189___261311___60___07-Aug-13
Simple_Man_____189___261311___60___08-Aug-13
midhunnellore___189___261313___65___11-Aug-13
yaarhoreen_____189___261313___65___11-Aug-13
ssaifuddin______189___261313___60___15-Aug-13
copper1________189___261313___65___19-Aug-13
parani _________189___261313___65___24-Aug-13
zuzgoza________189___261313___65___29-Aug-13
SohamDiya______189___261313___65___??-Aug-13
guocongwudi____189___261313___65___02-Sep-13
Jeez __________189___261313___70___03-Sep-13
PPPPP_________189___261313___65___04-Sep-13


----------



## samkalu

SohamDiya said:


> Hi samkalu,
> 
> Could you please tell me how many points you hold? As i saw that applicants till 9 august with 65 points, have been given invitations?
> 
> Regards,
> SohamDiya


I have 60 for now and applied for the eoi on july 24th. Early nov i will be having 5years and expect my points to go up by 5 more resulting a total of 65points.


----------



## SohamDiya

samkalu said:


> I have 60 for now and applied for the eoi on july 24th. Early nov i will be having 5years and expect my points to go up by 5 more resulting a total of 65points.



That's cool to get an increase in points soon. I have also applied under the same category as a developer programmer on 20 august with 65 points. there are very limited number of invitations being given these days for SE.

Anyways, hope for the best. May all achieve success in their lives.

Regards,
SohamDiya


----------



## guocongwudi

misguided said:


> I have taken the liberty to sort the entries based on date of submission ,which makes it easier to track who is getting an invitation when , based on submission dates. It would be realy helful , if peopple add to this list based on EOI submission.
> 
> 
> Rahool__________189___261313___60___28-May-13
> Svshinde83______189___261313___60___30-May-13
> tataussie________189___261312___60___01-Jun-13
> prattech_________189___261313___60___01-Jun-13
> esrao_in________189___261313___60___04-Jun-13
> GurgaonCouple___189___261311___60___08-Jun-13
> Ishot___________189___261313___60___08-Jun-13
> anhalim_________189___261313___60___20-Jun-13
> nandini.nataraj___189___261313___60___27-Jun-13
> DanishHaider____189___261313___60___27-Jun-13
> ethical_buger____189___261313___60___01-Jul-13
> sathish(NSW)____189___261312___60___07-Jul-13
> kmann__________189___261313___60___11-Jul-13
> ccham__________489___261313___60___13-Jul-13
> roposh_________189___261312___60___15-Jul-13
> sumdur_________189___261313___60___17-Jul-13
> sowmy_________489___261313___60___19-Jul-13
> nestaxu________189___261313___60___23-Jul-13
> samkalu________189___261313___60___24-Jul-13
> sigamani_______189___261313___60___24-Jul-13
> ganpathoz2014__189___261311___60___26-Jul-13
> Mn01__________189___261313___60___29-Jul-13
> Sathish Kare ____189___261311___60___07-Aug-13
> Simple_Man_____189___261311___60___08-Aug-13
> midhunnellore___189___261313___65___11-Aug-13
> yaarhoreen_____189___261313___65___11-Aug-13
> ssaifuddin______189___261313___60___15-Aug-13
> copper1________189___261313___65___19-Aug-13
> parani _________189___261313___65___24-Aug-13
> zuzgoza________189___261313___65___29-Aug-13
> SohamDiya______189___261313___65___??-Aug-13
> guocongwudi____189___261313___65___02-Sep-13
> Jeez __________189___261313___70___03-Sep-13
> PPPPP_________189___261313___65___04-Sep-13


what is ur points mate can not see u in the list


----------



## misguided

guocongwudi said:


> what is ur points mate can not see u in the list


Just appiled for ACS, still a long way away from EOI  I justsorted the list , so that it is easiers for other to track progress.


----------



## guocongwudi

misguided said:


> Just appiled for ACS, still a long way away from EOI  I justsorted the list , so that it is easiers for other to track progress.


ur odder is wrong..but not a big deal.


----------



## guocongwudi

Jeez -------189---------261313----70------3 Sep 2013
midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
parani ----------189-261313-----65----24th Aug,2013
copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013
zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
SohamDiya-----------189---261313---65---??th Aug 2013
guocongwudi------189---261313- --65---2ed Sep 2013
PPPPP--- ---189---261313- --65---4th Sep 2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---65---6th Sep, 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,201


----------



## guocongwudi

Jeez -------189---------261313----70------3 Sep 2013
Jeez'friend -------189---------261313----70------？？ Sep 2013
midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
parani ----------189-261313-----65----24th Aug,2013
copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013
zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
SohamDiya-----------189---261313---65---??th Aug 2013
guocongwudi------189---261313- --65---2ed Sep 2013
PPPPP--- ---189---261313- --65---4th Sep 2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---65---6th Sep, 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,201


----------



## SohamDiya

guocongwudi said:


> Jeez -------189---------261313----70------3 Sep 2013
> Jeez'friend -------189---------261313----70------？？ Sep 2013
> midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
> yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
> parani ----------189-261313-----65----24th Aug,2013
> copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013
> zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
> SohamDiya-----------189---261313---65--- 20th Aug 2013
> guocongwudi------189---261313- --65---2ed Sep 2013
> PPPPP--- ---189---261313- --65---4th Sep 2013
> Mn01--------------189---261313---65---6th Sep, 2013
> Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
> prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
> esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
> GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
> Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
> anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
> nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
> kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,201



Hi,

SohamDiya---------189---261312---65---20th August 2013


----------



## SohamDiya

guocongwudi said:


> Jeez -------189---------261313----70------3 Sep 2013
> Jeez'friend -------189---------261313----70------？？ Sep 2013
> midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
> yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
> parani ----------189-261313-----65----24th Aug,2013
> copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013
> zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
> SohamDiya-----------189---261313---65--- 20th Aug 2013
> guocongwudi------189---261313- --65---2ed Sep 2013
> PPPPP--- ---189---261313- --65---4th Sep 2013
> Mn01--------------189---261313---65---6th Sep, 2013
> Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
> prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
> esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
> GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
> Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
> anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
> nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
> kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,201


Hi,
I just updated my EOI submission date.

Regards,
SohamDiya


----------



## guocongwudi

Jeez -------189---------261313----70------3 Sep 2013
Jeez'friend -------189---------261313----70------？？ Sep 2013
midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
parani ----------189-261313-----65----24th Aug,2013
copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013
zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
SohamDiya-----------189---261313---65--- 20th Aug 2013
guocongwudi------189---261313- --65---2ed Sep 2013
PPPPP--- ---189---261313- --65---4th Sep 2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---65---6th Sep, 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,201


----------



## guocongwudi

SohamDiya said:


> Hi,
> I just updated my EOI submission date.
> 
> Regards,
> SohamDiya


i could say you are very likely to be invited in next 2 rounds.


----------



## batraks

EOI submitted 6th aug, got GSM & EOI ref no on 7th aug for SA SS for Technical Sales Representative under 190 (60 points)

Still waiting for invitation, don know in which round i will hope for SS.

experience expact pls guide


----------



## ssaifuddin

Dear All

As per my calculation there is enough 65 point holder under visa 2613. 
60 point cannot expect any call unless there is any change in rule.

On 2nd Sept 86 invitation
minimum score is 65. and until 9th of August 
this mean in 4 days after the last invitation (5th August). limit of 86 invitation is filled with 65+ pointers.

Do other people om this thread think the same?

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## Colombo

JP Mosa said:


> Lodged 31st July......CO assigned 04th September
> 
> Cheers


Dear JP;

how did you get to know that you'r application has assigned to a CO..

Cheers

XXX


----------



## jre05

SohamDiya said:


> As far as I know, it is for applying for other states or employer sponsorships. They say that you can tick this option if you are interested in other states or employers contacting you. In the submission page, it shows the subclasses you will be interested in. If you would not like to consider those options, just say no to the question.
> 
> I hope it helps.
> 
> Regards,
> SohamDiya


Thank you SohamDiya, that helps.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## felix2020

ssaifuddin said:


> Dear All
> 
> As per my calculation there is enough 65 point holder under visa 2613.
> 60 point cannot expect any call unless there is any change in rule.
> 
> On 2nd Sept 86 invitation
> minimum score is 65. and until 9th of August
> this mean in 4 days after the last invitation (5th August). limit of 86 invitation is filled with 65+ pointers.
> 
> Do other people om this thread think the same?
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


Yeah that's correct. If they continue to find 65+ pointers, 60 pointers will never get invited. We just have to wait and see because we can predict the trend but we never know whether they will find enough 65+ pointers to fill the remaining seats..

65 pointers are at 09-08 and 60 pointers are at 28-05. If the current trend continues, 60 pointers who are at 01-07 or later will never get invited.. just my wild guess..


----------



## guocongwudi

ssaifuddin said:


> Dear All
> 
> As per my calculation there is enough 65 point holder under visa 2613.
> 60 point cannot expect any call unless there is any change in rule.
> 
> On 2nd Sept 86 invitation
> minimum score is 65. and until 9th of August
> this mean in 4 days after the last invitation (5th August). limit of 86 invitation is filled with 65+ pointers.
> 
> Do other people om this thread think the same?
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


 u r right， per my calculation, there are 2 70pointers and 6-7 65pointers added per day. which means each round there will probably be around 100 or more 65 and 70 pointers. 60 pointers will never get a chance. and the 65 pointers waiting time will become longer and longer.


----------



## guocongwudi

felix2020 said:


> Yeah that's correct. If they continue to find 65+ pointers, 60 pointers will never get invited. We just have to wait and see because we can predict the trend but we never know whether they will find enough 65+ pointers to fill the remaining seats..
> 
> 65 pointers are at 09-08 and 60 pointers are at 28-05. If the current trend continues, 60 pointers who are at 01-07 or later will never get invited.. just my wild guess..


you can not say never unless they reset the cellings. however, DIAC said the policy is just for the moment they may change it later.. who knows?


----------



## felix2020

guocongwudi said:


> you can not say never unless they reset the cellings. however, DIAC said the policy is just for the moment they may change it later.. who knows?


Yeah we don't know what the future holds. However, if they continue to find enough 65+ pointers, it is highly unlikely that they will change the policy. Moreover, the occupation ceilings for 261313 is set to go down for year 2014-2015.


----------



## sajin.ca

Hi All,

EOI (NSW) submitted on 30/07/2013. Trying for 190 Visa. Score is 60 with IELTS 7 in all (overall 7.5). EOI File number is 13/43**.. Hoping for the best.

Regards,
Sajin C A


----------



## felix2020

sajin.ca said:


> Hi All,
> 
> EOI (NSW) submitted on 30/07/2013. Trying for 190 Visa. Score is 60 with IELTS 7 in all (overall 7.5). EOI File number is 13/43**.. Hoping for the best.
> 
> Regards,
> Sajin C A


NSW is not processing any new application after 05-08. Did you get any notification for them what they will do about the applications that are pending ?


----------



## sajin.ca

felix2020 said:


> NSW is not processing any new application after 05-08. Did you get any notification for them what they will do about the applications that are pending ?


Actually the restriction came in effect for applications delivered after Aug 5 ... Mine was delivered by 30-July and it was accepted... Also, I got the ack mail on 5th... For applicants delivered on or after 5th of aug, a mail was received telling the processing is haulted...

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## SohamDiya

guocongwudi said:


> i could say you are very likely to be invited in next 2 rounds.



Hi,

Thanks. I hope so too. Too hard these days especially for the 6 occupations.

Regards,
SohamDiya


----------



## guocongwudi

SohamDiya said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks. I hope so too. Too hard these days especially for the 6 occupations.
> 
> Regards,
> SohamDiya


please back to update after ur invitaiton. we are 65 pointers ...at least we are safe.


----------



## Mkgrover

I was going through the north teritory occupation list and i came across the following:

Northern Territory Nomination / Sponsorship
The Northern Territory (NT) Government sponsors highly skilled professionals and tradespeople who have positive skills assessments for skilled occupations on the Consolidated Skilled Occupation List (CSOL) and skills and experience that align with the needs of NT employers and are in demand in the NT’s labour market.

can anyone help me on this, if i can submit an EOI based on the above as my occupation is listed in the CSOL.


----------



## donshoaibuc

Dear seniors,

please enlighten me... what are the benefits of state sponsorship other than increase in 5 points which gives a better chance of getting invite...


----------



## laurinoz

donshoaibuc said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> please enlighten me... what are the benefits of state sponsorship other than increase in 5 points which gives a better chance of getting invite...


1. Add points (as you mentioned)
2. Priority over 189 applicants


----------



## felix2020

My friend has an Australian Masters Degree. Does she still need to assess her overseas bachelors degree to get 15 points for qualification?

Can anyone provide any feedback on this?

Skill select mentions that in order to get 15 points for masters degree:

The applicant must also have an Australian Bachelors degree

OR

The masters degree must be at least equivalent to an Australian Bachelor Degree


----------



## JP Mosa

donshoaibuc said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> please enlighten me... what are the benefits of state sponsorship other than increase in 5 points which gives a better chance of getting invite...


Adds Points and relieves from killing yourself by writing IELTS 'X" times to get those points and wastage of money 7 time.

If you are sponsored by state.......sure invitation....

When you are state sponsored ...........you will be processed faster than rest .


Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa

donshoaibuc said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> please enlighten me... what are the benefits of state sponsorship other than increase in 5 points which gives a better chance of getting invite...


Adds Points and relieves from killing yourself by writing IELTS 'X" times to get those points and saves you from wastage of money & time.

If you are sponsored by state.......sure invitation....don't need to play waiting game....

When you are state sponsored ...........you will be processed faster than rest .


Cheers


----------



## donshoaibuc

Dear laurinoz & JP Mosa, thanx for the replies. 
Now, on the other side what are the disadvantages of state sponsorship as compared to 189.


----------



## laurinoz

donshoaibuc said:


> Dear laurinoz & JP Mosa, thanx for the replies.
> Now, on the other side what are the disadvantages of state sponsorship as compared to 189.


The only "disadvantage", if it is one, is that you have to commit to living for 2 years in the sponsoring State.
I personally don't see it as a disadvantage, but some might.


----------



## ivetka233

JP Mosa said:


> no...they are not included in 189 or 489
> 
> 
> but you can see them .....
> 
> Skillselect -> Reports -> Srate or territory nominated for a month
> Cheers



oh ok, so it means better for people,, as invitations for 190 are pretty much unlimed.


----------



## ivetka233

No stale nerozumeim,,ak toto su vysledky:


Nominations by State and Territory Governments – July 2013

The number of intending migrants who received nominations from State and Territory Governments in July 2013 is shown in the table below:



Visa Subclass

ACT

NSW

NT

QLD

SA

TAS

VIC

WA

Total



Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa

100

804

20

13

110

5

226

206

1484



Skilled – Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa

0

68

24

0

15

4

0

41

152




Tak 489 would be invited how much? 152 people? The website for July show different, please explain sb how can i read this reports


----------



## ivetka233

Can sb advice me this report? I need to know to read this for my friend, on website shows different numbers on report as per above as per invitation link? How can you und this?


----------



## yoguibroqn

*ACS vs DIAC*

Hi,

I am a 189 visa applicant, I have 4 employments assessed positively by Vetassess covering 7 years, however I have 8 yrs of related work experience which adds 5 more points. I submitted my EOI mentioning only employments that were assessed and did not include the 5th one. Having listed the 5th employment would have gained me 70 points (i have all supporting documents). However, it will not be matching the positive assessment I already had which would subject my application to rejection. Therefore my result is 65 now.

Please advise whether I took the right step or should I update my EOI to include the 5th employment.

Sorry for the headache


----------



## JP Mosa

donshoaibuc said:


> Dear laurinoz & JP Mosa, thanx for the replies.
> Now, on the other side what are the disadvantages of state sponsorship as compared to 189.


I don't believe in freedom of work in all over OZ.......as I don't like to drive place to place ....keep shifting....

Moreover.....Before choosing a state.....do some research about industries related to your occupation and go ahead.....

Cheers


----------



## guocongwudi

Jeez -------189---------261313----70------3 Sep 2013
Jeez'friend -------189---------261313----70------？？ Sep 2013
midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
parani ----------189-261313-----65----24th Aug,2013
copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013
zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
SohamDiya-----------189---261313---65--- 20th Aug 2013
guocongwudi------189---261313- --65---2ed Sep 2013
PPPPP--- ---189---261313- --65---4th Sep 2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---65---6th Sep, 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,201

Reply With Quote


----------



## sylvia_australia

yoguibroqn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a 189 visa applicant, I have 4 employments assessed positively by Vetassess covering 7 years, however I have 8 yrs of related work experience which adds 5 more points. I submitted my EOI mentioning only employments that were assessed and did not include the 5th one. Having listed the 5th employment would have gained me 70 points (i have all supporting documents). However, it will not be matching the positive assessment I already had which would subject my application to rejection. Therefore my result is 65 now.
> 
> Please advise whether I took the right step or should I update my EOI to include the 5th employment.
> 
> Sorry for the headache


Just add your 5th also but claim points for 4 jobs


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Mkgrover said:


> I was going through the north teritory occupation list and i came across the following:
> 
> Northern Territory Nomination / Sponsorship
> The Northern Territory (NT) Government sponsors highly skilled professionals and tradespeople who have positive skills assessments for skilled occupations on the Consolidated Skilled Occupation List (CSOL) and skills and experience that align with the needs of NT employers and are in demand in the NT’s labour market.
> 
> can anyone help me on this, if i can submit an EOI based on the above as my occupation is listed in the CSOL.


Hi Mk,

Northern territory shortly known as NT is the least appealing state to immigrants as there are many harmful things such as high level of pollution, less jobs, low longevity for people etc. As a result, only few people prefers to relocate to this state following their visa and often they keep this option as last resort.

So, NT finds it very difficult to deal with vacancies raising in theri state and hence they opened doors for all candidates that are available in CSOL list. But, unfortunately, yet,. they are unable to address this shortage of professionals. Consequently, if your occupation is there in that list, you are undoubtedly eligible for state sponsorship. Because of the above reasons only, they didn't publish their own skilled occupation list.

So, after analyzing all things including your job prospects and so on, you can apply for this state. However, i never recommend this state to anyone.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## gsingh

guocongwudi said:


> gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> Jeez -------189---------261313----70------3 Sep 2013
> Jeez'friend -------189---------261313----70------？？ Sep 2013
> midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
> yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
> parani ----------189-261313-----65----24th Aug,2013
> copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013
> zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
> SohamDiya-----------189---261313---65--- 20th Aug 2013
> guocongwudi------189---261313- --65---2ed Sep 2013
> PPPPP--- ---189---261313- --65---4th Sep 2013
> Mn01--------------189---261313---65---6th Sep, 2013
> Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
> prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
> esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
> GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
> Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
> anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
> nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
> kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,201
> 
> Reply With Quote


gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013


----------



## gsingh

guocongwudi said:


> Jeez -------189---------261313----70------3 Sep 2013
> Jeez'friend -------189---------261313----70------？？ Sep 2013
> midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
> yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
> parani ----------189-261313-----65----24th Aug,2013
> copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013
> zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
> SohamDiya-----------189---261313---65--- 20th Aug 2013
> guocongwudi------189---261313- --65---2ed Sep 2013
> PPPPP--- ---189---261313- --65---4th Sep 2013
> Mn01--------------189---261313---65---6th Sep, 2013
> Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
> prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
> esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
> GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
> Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
> anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
> nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
> kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,201
> gsingh---------189-------261313-----60---5 Sep 2013
> Reply With Quote


mine should be trailing the list


----------



## guocongwudi

Jeez -------189---------261313----70------3 Sep 2013
Jeez'friend -------189---------261313----70------？？ Sep 2013
midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
parani ----------189-261313-----65----24th Aug,2013
copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013
zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
SohamDiya-----------189---261313---65--- 20th Aug 2013
guocongwudi------189---261313- --65---2ed Sep 2013
PPPPP--- ---189---261313- --65---4th Sep 2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---65---6th Sep, 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,201
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013


----------



## nickstv12

divyap said:


> Source?


Hi Divyap

I have a questionl:
- I submitted an EOI for 189 visa with 60 points. I recently got a positive skills assessment for another occupation. Now can i change my skilled/nominated occupation in the already submitted eoi with this new skills asssessment?

Thanks 
Nick


----------



## batraks

I am 190 applicant for SA SS, i filed on 7-8-13 my EOI with 60 points.
Exp: 11 yrs as Technical sales representative.

Still no response from DIAC nor any invitation.

How many rounds i have to wait to expect or it;s doubtful this year.

Any one pls comment...


----------



## yamahaneo

nickstv12 said:


> Hi Divyap
> 
> I have a questionl:
> - I submitted an EOI for 189 visa with 60 points. I recently got a positive skills assessment for another occupation. Now can i change my skilled/nominated occupation in the already submitted eoi with this new skills asssessment?
> 
> Thanks
> Nick


Better resubmit a new eoi with your new assessment. Since your old eoi is not valid without a valid skills assessment


----------



## nickstv12

yamahaneo said:


> Better resubmit a new eoi with your new assessment. Since your old eoi is not valid without a valid skills assessment


I have valid skills assessment for old eoi as well?
so what do you think i should do now?


----------



## yamahaneo

nickstv12 said:


> I have valid skills assessment for old eoi as well?
> so what do you think i should do now?


I dont think you can modify an already submitted eoi


----------



## shadyrobin

Chetu said:


> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 2 September 2013 Results
> 
> September reports announced ..
> 2331	Chemical and Materials Engineers	75	5/01/2013
> 12.50 am
> 2334	Electronics Engineers	65	5/04/2013
> 9.50 am
> 2339	Other Engineering Professionals	75	5/04/2013
> 9.51 am
> 2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	75	23/08/2013
> 12.19 pm
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	9/08/2013
> 10.44 pm
> 2633	Telecommunications Engineering Professionals	75	24/06/2013
> 12.33 am
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that only 1419-1333 invites were given for 2613 !!




Here is my analysis on this 86 seats allocation under 2613 in 2nd Sep round:
Seats allocated before 2nd Sep = 1333
Seats left = 4800-1333 = 3467
Half seats moved to SS. Remaining seats for 189 = 3467/2 = 1733.5 (assume 1733)
Number of rounds from Sep 2013 = 10 months x 2 rounds each month = 20 rounds
Seats in each round for 2613 under 189 = 1733/20 = 86.875

Thus, approximately 86 seats in each round on PRO-RATA basis..

60 pointers.... go for SS. I am applying for VIC and ACT now.

Seniors.. plz guide me on the process


----------



## sounddonor

shadyrobin said:


> Here is my analysis on this 86 seats allocation under 2613 in 2nd Sep round:
> Seats allocated before 2nd Sep = 1333
> Seats left = 4800-1333 = 3467
> Half seats moved to SS. Remaining seats for 189 = 3467/2 = 1733.5 (assume 1733)
> Number of rounds from Sep 2013 = 10 months x 2 rounds each month = 20 rounds
> Seats in each round for 2613 under 189 = 1733/20 = 86.875
> 
> Thus, approximately 86 seats in each round on PRO-RATA basis..
> 
> 60 pointers.... go for SS. I am applying for VIC and ACT now.
> 
> Seniors.. plz guide me on the process


i would say above numbers has to be share with 489s


----------



## Mkgrover

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Mk,
> 
> Northern territory shortly known as NT is the least appealing state to immigrants as there are many harmful things such as high level of pollution, less jobs, low longevity for people etc. As a result, only few people prefers to relocate to this state following their visa and often they keep this option as last resort.
> 
> So, NT finds it very difficult to deal with vacancies raising in theri state and hence they opened doors for all candidates that are available in CSOL list. But, unfortunately, yet,. they are unable to address this shortage of professionals. Consequently, if your occupation is there in that list, you are undoubtedly eligible for state sponsorship. Because of the above reasons only, they didn't publish their own skilled occupation list.
> 
> So, after analyzing all things including your job prospects and so on, you can apply for this state. However, i never recommend this state to anyone.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


Thanks a ton sathiya for your input. i am quite confused i have got mixed opinions. however, some arealso saying tht i can submit another eoi once any other state has my occupation listing , which i presume is not going to happen before july'14 , so i have been suggested to go ahead with NT while the other states list out.


----------



## laurinoz

nickstv12 said:


> Hi Divyap
> 
> I have a questionl:
> - I submitted an EOI for 189 visa with 60 points. I recently got a positive skills assessment for another occupation. Now can i change my skilled/nominated occupation in the already submitted eoi with this new skills asssessment?
> 
> Thanks
> Nick


Hi Nick,

You can modify your already submitted EOI, as much as you want, as long as you have not received an invitation to apply.

SkillSelect Booklet 11
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1406.pdf


----------



## laurinoz

yoguibroqn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a 189 visa applicant, I have 4 employments assessed positively by Vetassess covering 7 years, however I have 8 yrs of related work experience which adds 5 more points. I submitted my EOI mentioning only employments that were assessed and did not include the 5th one. Having listed the 5th employment would have gained me 70 points (i have all supporting documents). However, it will not be matching the positive assessment I already had which would subject my application to rejection. Therefore my result is 65 now.
> 
> Please advise whether I took the right step or should I update my EOI to include the 5th employment.
> 
> Sorry for the headache


Yogui,

I'd recommend you stick to what Vetassess has assessed as highly relevant. You obviously have enough points without this extra year. Going ahead is taking the risk of rejection if DIAC assess the same way as Vetassess.
Of course it is your choice at the end of the day.
But evaluate the risks taken before going ahead 

So I'd say you did the right thing showing only your 4 employments


----------



## nickstv12

laurinoz said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> You can modify your already submitted EOI, as much as you want, as long as you have not received an invitation to apply.
> 
> SkillSelect Booklet 11
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1406.pdf


Thanks Laurinoz..

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## Zaxter

Has anyone from Aug got invites? Can someone share the Google docs link please


----------



## Rider

Zaxter said:


> Has anyone from Aug got invites? Can someone share the Google docs link please


Hi Zaxter,

My friend applied for SA SS on 3rd Sep 2013 for Software Engg. and he received Invitation from State today. i.e. in just 4 working days. 

But, I applied on 2nd Sep 2013 for ICT Security Specialist, but still not received state invitation. Hoping for the best.

Others, please update your State Invitation status who have applied in Aug 2013 and Sep 2013.


----------



## Colombo

Dear All;

Here goes my 59th day after lodging.....!!!

Cheers

XXX


----------



## batraks

I submitted application on 6-8-13, for SA SS in occupation code 2254,Its more than month no response..

Class 190, EOI : 60 , IELTS: OA 7, Exp :11 yrs.Got GSM file no on 7-8-13

do not, when i expect !!!


----------



## ajaymannat

hi expats 
i have also lodged eoi for visa class 489
due to some family problem i am unable to continue job.
as i have completed work experience of 3 years already on 8th of june. 
the question is will it affect my visa application if i quit my job 
i have to lodge 489 regional sponsored ?

thanks in advance


----------



## guocongwudi

Jeez -------189---------261313----70------3 Sep 2013
Jeez'friend -------189---------261313----70------？？ Sep 2013
midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
parani ----------189-261313-----65----24th Aug,2013
copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013
zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
SohamDiya-----------189---261313---65--- 20th Aug 2013
guocongwudi------189---261313- --65---2ed Sep 2013
PPPPP--- ---189---261313- --65---4th Sep 2013
Mn01--------------189---261313---65---6th Sep, 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,201
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013


----------



## felix2020

batraks said:


> I submitted application on 6-8-13, for SA SS in occupation code 2254,Its more than month no response..
> 
> Class 190, EOI : 60 , IELTS: OA 7, Exp :11 yrs.Got GSM file no on 7-8-13
> 
> do not, when i expect !!!


Current processing time for SA is around 4 weeks. You may want to call them, they will let you know what date they are processing. Still, the processing time varies. If there is no special requirement, you should get it soon.


----------



## srmumtaz

i Have submitted EOI yesterday (10 Sept 2013) ANZCO code is 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer). My EOI score is 60 without claiming points for IELTS since i didn't get 7 in each band. Can some body advise me if i should work towards getting more points for EOI or 60 points are enough to get an invitation?
I can try to get 7 in each band in IELTS to get addition 10 point AND also can try to get my wife's education experience assessed for additional 5 points

Thanks in Advance

Syed


----------



## Jullz

srmumtaz said:


> i Have submitted EOI yesterday (10 Sept 2013) ANZCO code is 263111 (Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer). My EOI score is 60 without claiming points for IELTS since i didn't get 7 in each band. Can some body advise me if i should work towards getting more points for EOI or 60 points are enough to get an invitation?
> I can try to get 7 in each band in IELTS to get addition 10 point AND also can try to get my wife's education experience assessed for additional 5 points
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> Syed


For what visa did you apply?
If you go for subclass 190, 60 points will be enough. If for subclass 189, i think more points you have, more chances to be invited sooner


----------



## felix2020

srmumtaz said:


> i Have submitted EOI yesterday (10 Sept 2013) ANZCO code is 263111 (Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer). My EOI score is 60 without claiming points for IELTS since i didn't get 7 in each band. Can some body advise me if i should work towards getting more points for EOI or 60 points are enough to get an invitation?
> I can try to get 7 in each band in IELTS to get addition 10 point AND also can try to get my wife's education experience assessed for additional 5 points
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> Syed


If your ANZSCO code is 263111, then you should not worry with 60 points. You should get invited on the next round for sure..


----------



## srmumtaz

Jullz said:


> For what visa did you apply?
> If you go for subclass 190, 60 points will be enough. If for subclass 189, i think more points you have, more chances to be invited sooner


Yes i have applied for visa subclass 189. how many more point in your suggestion do i need? because getting 5 points for spouse qualification is easier than getting high score in IELTS 

Thanks & Regards
Syed


----------



## srmumtaz

felix2020 said:


> If your ANZSCO code is 263111, then you should not worry with 60 points. You should get invited on the next round for sure..


Yes my ANZCO code is 263111 ( Network and Systems Engineer ). As per someone else on this forum i should get some more points to get an immediate invite or i will have to wait for a while before i get an invitation.

Please share your thoughts and thank you for the reply.

Thanks & Regards,
Syed


----------



## felix2020

srmumtaz said:


> Yes my ANZCO code is 263111 ( Network and Systems Engineer ). As per someone else on this forum i should get some more points to get an immediate invite or i will have to wait for a while before i get an invitation.
> 
> Please share your thoughts and thank you for the reply.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Syed


Waiting is applicable only to the golden 6 occupations like Business Analyst, software and applications programmers etc.. There is no backlog on 263111. Go for it. You will get invited next Monday ..


----------



## srmumtaz

felix2020 said:


> Waiting is applicable only to the golden 6 occupations like Business Analyst, software and applications programmers etc.. There is no backlog on 263111. Go for it. You will get invited next Monday ..


Wow very motivating response 

Thanks


----------



## felix2020

srmumtaz said:


> Wow very motivating response
> 
> Thanks


Yeah, if you look at the Skill Select website, you can see that 60 pointers are getting invited immediately unless you are one of these:


Chemical and Materials Engineers
ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Electronics Engineers
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
Other Engineering Professional
Software and Applications Programmers.

You should fill your EOI as soon as possible because date of submission and visa date of effect are very important.


----------



## batraks

This year no invitation for 225412-Sales Rep pharma & medical, despite its listed in SNOL, on 1st July and on 16th aug its come in state planning level as written on the SA immigration site.

And on Skill Select 2254 is listed with Technical sales rep (code:225429) 

I have submitted my EOI in first week of aug, don know wats fate will be, still no status is shown.no response from DIAC or SA dep.

If anyone with 225412 have got invitation after 1st july..pls update me..


----------



## felix2020

batraks said:


> This year no invitation for 225412-Sales Rep pharma & medical, despite its listed in SNOL, on 1st July and on 16th aug its come in state planning level as written on the SA immigration site.
> 
> And on Skill Select 2254 is listed with Technical sales rep (code:225429)
> 
> I have submitted my EOI in first week of aug, don know wats fate will be, still no status is shown.no response from DIAC or SA dep.
> 
> If anyone with 225412 have got invitation after 1st july..pls update me..


225412 is only available for international graduates who graduated from a SA university. 

If you have 60 points, you may go for 189.


----------



## Zaxter

Folks who have lodged EOI application for 190 in last week of Aug or in September....in case you have received acknowledgement letters...please could you let me know what date are they processing applications received on.


----------



## felix2020

Zaxter said:


> Folks who have lodged EOI application for 190 in last week of Aug or in September....in case you have received acknowledgement letters...please could you let me know what date are they processing applications received on.


Which state did you seek the nomination from ?


----------



## felix2020

Can anyone guide me how to fill "usual country of residence" in 190? I am from India, but I am living in Australia for more than 2 years. 

If I select India, they are asking for mailing address and phone numbers etc. but I am not there.. 

And at the end of the application, they are asking me to list all countries I visited except the usual country of residence. 

Its little bit confusing. 

Does anyone have any idea ?


----------



## kratos

guocongwudi said:


> Jeez -------189---------261313----70------3 Sep 2013
> Jeez'friend -------189---------261313----70------？？ Sep 2013
> kratos----------189----------261313-----70 ---8th Sep
> midhunnellore-----189---261313---65---11th Aug,2013
> yaarhoreen----------189-261313-----65----11th Aug,2013
> parani ----------189-261313-----65----24th Aug,2013
> copper1----------------189---261313---65---19th Aug 2013
> zuzgoza----------------189---261313---65---29th Aug 2013
> SohamDiya-----------189---261313---65--- 20th Aug 2013
> guocongwudi------189---261313- --65---2ed Sep 2013
> PPPPP--- ---189---261313- --65---4th Sep 2013
> Mn01--------------189---261313---65---6th Sep, 2013
> Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
> prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
> esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
> GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
> Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
> anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
> nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
> kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,201
> gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013


Added my details,eoi submitted 8th sep with 70 points in 261313
Hoping for 16th Sep invite :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kmann

kratos said:


> Added my details,eoi submitted 8th sep with 70 points in 261313
> Hoping for 16th Sep invite :fingerscrossed:


you dont need to hope man........ you will definitely get invite.......  Only people with 60 points they need to hope they can get invite this year or may be next year


----------



## kratos

kmann said:


> you dont need to hope man........ you will definitely get invite.......  Only people with 60 points they need to hope they can get invite this year or may be next year


Lolz  yeah Im quite confident of getting an invite.
With the current competition in 2613 group,getting an invite has become as good as grant 
good luck


----------



## amitkalra18

Hi,
I am new to this and have couple of questions regarding submission of EOI. I am planning to submit the EOI shortly.

1. My ACS was done in April'13 and my whole 5yr experience was counted in that, so I'll claim the same while submitting EOI, hope its not a problem.

2. I want to add my mother in my application as dependent. She lives with me and is widowed. She is retried from a Govt Job and gets pension. Can I add her as dependent?

3. Is it required for her to go for IELTS exam? If yes, how much she has to score?

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## Vijaynag

Hi guys, I have submitted my application in skillselect for eoi on aug 5th with 60points for software engineer. When do you think I will get my invitation?


----------



## felix2020

Vijaynag said:


> Hi guys, I have submitted my application in skillselect for eoi on aug 5th with 60points for software engineer. When do you think I will get my invitation?


They have sent invitation till 28-05. So you are 2.5 months behind. If everything goes well, you should get a call in 2-3 months. They are sending out only 172 invitation per month for this occupation group. It all depends on the number of people with 65 points or more. 

It is very difficult to predict.


----------



## tikna

srmumtaz said:


> i Have submitted EOI yesterday (10 Sept 2013) ANZCO code is 263111 (Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer). My EOI score is 60 without claiming points for IELTS since i didn't get 7 in each band. Can some body advise me if i should work towards getting more points for EOI or 60 points are enough to get an invitation?
> I can try to get 7 in each band in IELTS to get addition 10 point AND also can try to get my wife's education experience assessed for additional 5 points
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> Syed


Hi Syed, 

I might be wrong, but I think IELTS is compulsory for EOI, there is no way of getting around it. 
maybe they need 6 in all bands at least or 7 to get points.


----------



## rps

Zaxter said:


> Folks who have lodged EOI application for 190 in last week of Aug or in September....in case you have received acknowledgement letters...please could you let me know what date are they processing applications received on.


Hi Zaxter which state did you apply for? Have you received Initial contact yet?


----------



## Vijaynag

felix2020 said:


> They have sent invitation till 28-05. So you are 2.5 months behind. If everything goes well, you should get a call in 2-3 months. They are sending out only 172 invitation per month for this occupation group. It all depends on the number of people with 65 points or more.
> 
> It is very difficult to predict.



Thanks Felix. Just wanted to know where can we find that information? about how many invitations sent and till which date they have processed.etc.


----------



## felix2020

tikna said:


> Hi Syed,
> 
> I might be wrong, but I think IELTS is compulsory for EOI, there is no way of getting around it.
> maybe they need 6 in all bands at least or 7 to get points.


I was assuming that he has 6 in each. Otherwise, he doesn't qualify.


----------



## laurinoz

Tans said:


> Hi all,
> 
> whoever are thinking what all documents list DIAC agrees, I have prepared a list from lodging application page. This will be helpful who did EOI and waiting for invitation. This will help in getting the docs which is required to prepare for yourself and lodge on the same day when invitation comes.
> 
> I did invest my 8 hours to prepare this document which will help the fellow mates...
> 
> Cheers,
> Tans


Tans, you've done a great job here.
So you have consolidated all forms of evidence that could be needed or asked throughout the whole process.
Impressive


----------



## Zaxter

felix2020 said:


> which state did you seek the nomination from ?


nsw


----------



## Zaxter

rps said:


> Hi Zaxter which state did you apply for? Have you received Initial contact yet?


NSW. I received the reference no from them post submission of docs.


----------



## felix2020

Zaxter said:


> nsw


Current processing time for NSW nomination is around 12 weeks but it may be sooner depending on the application volume. I got my SA nomination approved in 3 business days even though they mentioned 30 days as processing time frame. 

There is no restriction on System Admin. You should get it soon. You may want to call them and ask what date they are processing. However, they don't provide update on individual file.


----------



## amitkalra18

Hi, 
Can somebody please help 





amitkalra18 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this and have couple of questions regarding submission of EOI. I am planning to submit the EOI shortly.
> 
> 1. My ACS was done in April'13 and my whole 5yr experience was counted in that, so I'll claim the same while submitting EOI, hope its not a problem.
> 
> 2. I want to add my mother in my application as dependent. She lives with me and is widowed. She is retried from a Govt Job and gets pension. Can I add her as dependent?
> 
> 3. Is it required for her to go for IELTS exam? If yes, how much she has to score?
> 
> Thanks in advance !!


----------



## Colombo

Hello World...

Ok ... two months done and dusted..just like this.
Friday the 13th.... and hope I ll get THE msg today..... 

Cheers

XXX


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Hi,

My results are as follows:

ACS done for my wife for Analyst Programmer - Assessed 3+ yrs
ACS done for me for Developer Programmer - Assessed 6+ yrs
IELTS score for both will fetch us 0 points as we scored 6.5 in writing but overall are more than 7.
Considering the total- it comes out to be 60 points. Planning to apply for EOI now.. 

Please suggest if only cat 189 is suitable for us or I can select any SS in my EOI as well, knowing the fact that in IELTS we dont have 7 and for majority of SS, 7 in each is required.. 

Experts pls help.


----------



## SaiDaivik

Got my reassessment result also today. Submitted EOI with 65 points.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

SaiDaivik said:


> Got my reassessment result also today. Submitted EOI with 65 points.


You applied for 189 or for 190?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Hi, I have 6.5 in writing IELTS but overall 7 and got my assessment today... Will be filing my EOI today... 
Please suggest with 60 points at the momment, should I select only 189 or 190 as well and if 190 shall I select any specific state or select all states?

What is the best alternative for me..


----------



## SaiDaivik

anujmalhotra262 said:


> you applied for 189 or for 190?


189.


----------



## Tans

laurinoz said:


> Tans, you've done a great job here.
> So you have consolidated all forms of evidence that could be needed or asked throughout the whole process.
> Impressive


yes bro..that is correct... Everyone has a doubt what documents can be submitted. My suggestion is submit what ever the documents you have...do not hesitate..more the number of documents, more the CO gets confidence. That is why I got the direct grant


----------



## Surfer127

Congrats Tans !!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi, I have 6.5 in writing IELTS but overall 7 and got my assessment today... Will be filing my EOI today...
> Please suggest with 60 points at the momment, should I select only 189 or 190 as well and if 190 shall I select any specific state or select all states?
> 
> What is the best alternative for me..


Hi Anuj,

firstly, check whether your occupation is falling under 6 golden poccupation that follows prorata scheme and 50-50 allocation for 190 and 189/489. If so, keep both 190 and 189 visas open by selecting them in EOI as the chance of getting an invitation with 60 points is less. Again, check all states that accept applicants with IELTS score of 6.5 in each. I guess South australia does acknowledge IELTS with 6.5 bands. Analyze the job preospects, wages, feasibility of settling down in that state, benefits, living standards and costs etc. before choosing the state. 
if you don't get an invite through 190, you may get an invite through 189 in later months. Meanwhile, try to raise your band scores to 7 in each section to get 10 more points for maximizing the chances of invitation.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## amandawilliams

Did anyone get invites for 2611 SA/BA?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Anuj,
> 
> firstly, check whether your occupation is falling under 6 golden poccupation that follows prorata scheme and 50-50 allocation for 190 and 189/489. If so, keep both 190 and 189 visas open by selecting them in EOI as the chance of getting an invitation with 60 points is less. Again, check all states that accept applicants with IELTS score of 6.5 in each. I guess South australia does acknowledge IELTS with 6.5 bands. Analyze the job preospects, wages, feasibility of settling down in that state, benefits, living standards and costs etc. before choosing the state.
> if you don't get an invite through 190, you may get an invite through 189 in later months. Meanwhile, try to raise your band scores to 7 in each section to get 10 more points for maximizing the chances of invitation.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


hi Sathiya,

Thanks alot for your help... I checked SA but my occupation which is Developer Programmer is falling under off list Criteria... for which IELTS score requirement is 6.5 but there are other things as well which needs to be fullfilled like getting adv of jobs to proove job availability and all which seems diff at the momment.


Another question which I have is listed as below:

1- while filing EOI , there is a question:

Background: I am married and will be travelling with my wife if I get a PR.. Now, I have got skill assessment of my wife as well under Analyst Programmer category and I have her IELTS and skill assesment with me... Now I have confusion regarding below question..

Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
Yes
How many family members?
1 ( assuming this is for my wife)
Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?
Yes
Is the partner an Australian permanent resident or citizen?
No

Please help me what should be entered in this..


2.. My ACS Assesment is as follows:

Your Bachelor of Technology (Information Technology) from YYYYY University completed June 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
The following employment after August 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.


Dates: 07/05 - 06/06 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: SENIOR TECHNICAL SUPPORT ASSOCIATE
Employer: LLLL
Country: INDIA

Dates: 07/06 - 03/08 (1yrs 8mths)
Position: ASSOCIATE CONSULTANT
Employer: PPP
Country: INDIA


Dates: 03/08 - 10/11 (3yrs 7mths)
Position: IT ANALYST
Employer: YYYY
Country: INDIA

Dates: 11/11 - 05/13 (1yrs 6mths)
Position: SENIOR CONSULTANT
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA

Now since they have made my work experience relevant After Aug 2007 then does that I need to divide my work experience with Company PPP into 2 parts and mark one as relevant and other half as non relevant as below:

Position
ASSOCIATE CONSULTANT
Employer name: PPP,Country,INDIA
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?
Yes
Date from 
01/09/2007
Date to 
14/03/2008


Position
ASSOCIATE CONSULTANT
Employer name: PPP,Country,INDIA
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?
No
Date from 
03/07/2006
Date to 
31/08/2007

Position
SENIOR TECHNICAL SUPPORT ASSOCIATE
Employer name
LLLL,INDIA
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?
No
Date from 
11/07/2005
Date to 
20/06/2006


----------



## felix2020

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi, I have 6.5 in writing IELTS but overall 7 and got my assessment today... Will be filing my EOI today...
> Please suggest with 60 points at the momment, should I select only 189 or 190 as well and if 190 shall I select any specific state or select all states?
> 
> What is the best alternative for me..


What is your occupation ?


----------



## felix2020

amandawilliams said:


> Did anyone get invites for 2611 SA/BA?


I got it from SA as Software Engineer.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

felix2020 said:


> What is your occupation ?


Developer Programmer


----------



## felix2020

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Developer Programmer


Your occupation falls under "Software and Application Programmer". Currently, there is no state sponsorship for developer programmer based on my knowledge. At least not in NSW and SA. 

You should fill EOI for 189 as soon as possible. This occupation is "pro-rata", i.e. only 86 invitation per round based on merit. 

At the same time, continue trying for IELTS 7 in each..


----------



## jre05

Hello Seniorexpats,

There is a question in the 190 NSW application form that says:

*1. Australian Visa Held if any. What should I fill in that ?*

I have had a 457 visa and worked there but it has been already cancelled when I returned back to India. However, initially that visa was given to me for 4 years of validity, although I haven't worked there for 4 years.

I am skeptical if I have to fill the details, because it is already cancelled and an expiry date wouldn't be making a sense for the cancelled visa right ? Anyone on same situation please ? Advise.

*2. Should I place EOI with 65 points or to be safer 60 ?* Because I do have 4.3 years of experience fully considered by ACS as per old format, but if they reduce my 4 years experience in DIAC, I will lose 5 points, leading me to 60. But 60 is also meeting eligibility so I will be safer to get the grant, however, going through forum, it is likey to be rejected if we claim 65 in my scenario and they reduce it to 60 even though it meets eligibility. And, it will be successful if I claim 60 only by ignoring all my work experience myself. However, I do have all documents for my work experience including skill letters from my employers.

Please advise what is the safe option for NSW. 65 or 60 ?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## srmumtaz

felix2020 said:


> I was assuming that he has 6 in each. Otherwise, he doesn't qualify.


Ofcourse.....i have atleast 6 in each band, And i have submitted the EOI successfully as well.


----------



## srmumtaz

tikna said:


> Hi Syed,
> 
> I might be wrong, but I think IELTS is compulsory for EOI, there is no way of getting around it.
> maybe they need 6 in all bands at least or 7 to get points.


i have IELTS with atleast 6 in each band


----------



## Mkgrover

Please be informed that your Nominated occupation - Marketing Specialist is closed for State sponsorship, although your Occupation is available in CSOL list you cannot apply for State sponsorship until there is a open status mentioning the availability for the nominated occupation in any states.

If the occupation is available in SOL1 you can apply for 189/190 Sub class but if the your Occupation is listed under Sol 2 you will be eligible to apply only for 190 sub class (State sponsorship)............

my agent has given me the above for marketing specialist based on the following link:

Northern Territory Nomination / Sponsorship

whereas i am confused with the link that i was going through on the same website that says something else:

Northern Territory Nomination / Sponsorship

can anyone guide me if i can or cannot apply for EOI for north territory. senior expats your guidance will be much appreciated.


----------



## Mkgrover

Please be informed that your Nominated occupation - Marketing Specialist is closed for State sponsorship, although your Occupation is available in CSOL list you cannot apply for State sponsorship until there is a open status mentioning the availability for the nominated occupation in any states.

If the occupation is available in SOL1 you can apply for 189/190 Sub class but if the your Occupation is listed under Sol 2 you will be eligible to apply only for 190 sub class (State sponsorship)............

my agent has given me the above for marketing specialist based on the following link:

Northern Territory Nomination / Sponsorship

whereas i am confused with the link that i was going through on the same website that says something else:

Northern Territory Nomination / Sponsorship

can anyone guide me if i can or cannot apply for EOI for north territory. senior expats your guidance will be much appreciated.


----------



## felix2020

Mkgrover said:


> Please be informed that your Nominated occupation - Marketing Specialist is closed for State sponsorship, although your Occupation is available in CSOL list you cannot apply for State sponsorship until there is a open status mentioning the availability for the nominated occupation in any states.
> 
> If the occupation is available in SOL1 you can apply for 189/190 Sub class but if the your Occupation is listed under Sol 2 you will be eligible to apply only for 190 sub class (State sponsorship)............
> 
> my agent has given me the above for marketing specialist based on the following link:
> 
> Northern Territory Nomination / Sponsorship
> 
> whereas i am confused with the link that i was going through on the same website that says something else:
> 
> Northern Territory Nomination / Sponsorship
> 
> can anyone guide me if i can or cannot apply for EOI for north territory. senior expats your guidance will be much appreciated.


You can go for 189 if you have 60 points. However, you are not eligible for NT/190, because although the occupation is listed under CSOL, this occupation is not currently in demand in NT. You can wait but there is no guarantee that they will open the occupation. You can try other states like NSW or Victoria and see if this occupation is in demand..


----------



## amitkalra18

Hi,
Can somebody plzzzzzz help 
I am new to this and have couple of questions regarding submission of EOI for 189 Visa. I am planning to submit the EOI shortly.

1. My ACS was done in April'13 and my whole 5yr experience was counted in that, so I'll claim the same while submitting EOI, hope its not a problem.

2. I want to add my mother in my application as dependent. She lives with me and is widowed. She is retried from a Govt Job and gets pension. Can I add her as dependent?

3. Is it required for her to go for IELTS exam? If yes, how much she has to score?

4. My current address is not same as the one mentioned in my passport. I will be giving the passport details in EOI.
But I have other address proofs for my new address. Also my mother's passport has a new address. 
Shall I update the address on my passport with the new one or Is it ok to go ahead with the existing one?

5. Also the surname field in my passport is left blank and my first name + last name is mentioned in given names field on passport.
I was checking others posts where it was mentioned that it won't create any problem. Please share your views.

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## jiser911

jiser911---------189-------261313-----60-----23 August---2013


----------



## amitkalra18

amitkalra18---------189-------261312-----65-----14 Sept---2013


----------



## amitkalra18

Can smbdy plz  help ...

I am planning to submit the EOI shortly for 189 visa.

a. I want to add my mother in my application as dependent. She lives with me, is widowed and 60 (age). She is recently retried from a Govt Job and gets pension. 
Can I show her as dependent?
I read it in booklet 6 - Other relative dependent on you or your partner may include, for example, an aged, unmarried relative.

b. My passport has an old address which is different from my present address. Both the flats are still owned by us (old as well as the one in which I am living right now).
Is it required to update my passport with the new address or shall I leave it as it is?


----------



## Colombo

Dear All,

Just started my 10th week.....!!

Have 3 options 

# Call the OFFICE and get to know whether Do I have allocated to a CO... 
# Wait till the Direct Grant/Co-Contact....... 
# Keep on enjoying my POP-Corn while reading the thread.... 

Please make a suggestions..... 

Cheers

XXX


----------



## venuhunev

Hi, 

I am planning to submit EOI shortly. 

My query is on deeming date in ACS letter. "After November 2010" - does that mean Nov 2010-Oct 2013 completes three years or Dec 2010 to Nov 2013 ? 

If Nov 2010-Oct 2013 completes 3 years, can i submit EOI on 1 Nov 2013 ? 

Thanks.


----------



## ivetka233

All the best to new invites,,, Guys only 1 h!!!


----------



## ivetka233

All best to new invites!


----------



## zuzgoza

*Nervous*

:fingerscrossed:
:fingerscrossed:
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## zuzgoza

zuzgoza said:


> :fingerscrossed:
> :fingerscrossed:
> :fingerscrossed:


I got my invite!!!!!!!


----------



## samkalu

Anyone here in this list got any invites?


----------



## Pearl Komal

I also got invite


----------



## felix2020

Pearl Komal said:


> I also got invite


when did u submit EOI ?


----------



## ccham

zuzgoza said:


> I got my invite!!!!!!!


congratzzzz  so until 19 of august all of 65 pointers should have been got invite today. is there anyone after 19 of august ?


----------



## Pearl Komal

I submitted my eoi on 9 th August.. 65 points 2611 system analyst


----------



## rakithaw

Just got my invitataion...

Applied EOI 14th sept - invitation 16th sept 
60 points 

Computer system and network engineer


----------



## ccham

there was one person who got invited with 65 points and he had lodge his EOI on 19 august so at least 5 or 6 people should have got invited to day from this list. if you had please update here


----------



## felix2020

Is there any invitation for 60 pointers under Business Analyst or Software and Application Programmer ?


----------



## jre05

Software people with 65 and above got invite.

BA, occupation ceiling is reaching out soon.


----------



## felix2020

jre05 said:


> Software people with 65 and above got invite.
> 
> BA, occupation ceiling is reaching out soon.


Do you think software people 65 and above are current? I see an invite for 19/08, but not anyone after that. 

I guess I made the right choice opting for SS.


----------



## itisme

*Got Invite!*

Got Invitation!!!!! 
Software Engineer with 65 points 
EOI Submitted on 18th August!


----------



## jre05

felix2020 said:


> Do you think software people 65 and above are current? I see an invite for 19/08, but not anyone after that.
> 
> I guess I made the right choice opting for SS.


Perhaps 19th for 65 guys. For 70 people, its more than 19th.

SS is really a decent option in all ways.

Best regards
JR


----------



## jre05

itisme said:


> Got Invitation!!!!!
> Software Engineer with 65 points
> EOI Submitted on 18th August!


Congrats 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## midhunnellore

ccham said:


> there was one person who got invited with 65 points and he had lodge his EOI on 19 august so at least 5 or 6 people should have got invited to day from this list. if you had please update here


I got my invite today. How long does it take for the entire process from now? Did we see any rejections in the next stage off late?


----------



## Ishot557

Priyam got invited with EOI date 31 Aug for 2611. 


Priyam said:


> Applied for 261111 on 31-Aug-2013 with 65 points..


"Pastures may appear greener on the other side of fence, but grass is always green where you water it" -Anonymous


----------



## Zaxter

Looks like a lot of folks have got invite today. Congrats. Has anyone got invite from NSW for Aug 2nd week and later submission ? More specifically sys admin recently


----------



## ivetka233

whoho,,lot invites,,


----------



## sajin.ca

Waiting waiting waiting......


----------



## ArizonaUSA

*Just Got My invite!*

Submitted EOI on 5 Sept 13 for 189 [60 points] and 190 [65 points] visas [pychotherapist]. Applied through SA for the state sponsorship on the 5 Sept. Just received [16 Sept 13] invite for 189 and none yet for the 190.
Not sure if this is the right place to ask these questions: what is the timeline to respond to this application? what are advantages of waiting for the 190? Should I go for the 189?


----------



## samkalu

ArizonaUSA said:


> Submitted EOI on 5 Sept 13 for 189 [60 points] and 190 [65 points] visas [pychotherapist]. Applied through SA for the state sponsorship on the 5 Sept. Just received [16 Sept 13] invite for 189 and none yet for the 190.
> Not sure if this is the right place to ask these questions: what is the timeline to respond to this application? what are advantages of waiting for the 190? Should I go for the 189?


Got for 189. With it you will directly get pr and will have the option to work anywhere in australia.


----------



## samkalu

midhunnellore said:


> I got my invite today. How long does it take for the entire process from now? Did we see any rejections in the next stage off late?


Thats good news. Whats ur occupation?how much points did u have?did you submit the old or new acs?how many years did you claim for your experience?


----------



## donshoaibuc

Dear seniors, forumites,

Got invite for 263111 under 189 subclass. Now I want to lodge visa application can anyone please guide me about the following:

1...In the document checklist it is mentioned certified copy of passport, birth certificates etc. Please guide me which authorities can certify my documents.

2... I read somewhere that in case of original docs I donot need to certify them, I only need to upload colour scans, is this confirm.

3..After certifying the docs I can upload them or these docs should be sent by courier. 

4..I have not been living in my country of citizenship(i.e. Pakistan) for the last 13 years. Do I still have to get police clearance for my country of citizenship or only for my country of residence.(Qatar)

I will be very much obliged for your guidance.

Regards,

donshoaibuc


----------



## srmumtaz

*Got Invite*

EOI submitted on 10 Sept 2013. Got invite last night.
ANZSCO 263111


----------



## rAj2123

Got invite today.
Applied under 261313 with 65 pts . EOI submitted on 31st Aug.


----------



## ccham

rAj2123 said:


> Got invite today.
> Applied under 261313 with 65 pts . EOI submitted on 31st Aug.


congratulation. is that mean all 65 holders in august are cleared now?


----------



## Harish2013

ccham said:


> congratulation. is that mean all 65 holders in august are cleared now?


Could we confirm on this?? Anyone didnt get the invite yesterday?

H


----------



## anujmalhotra262

srmumtaz said:


> EOI submitted on 10 Sept 2013. Got invite last night.
> ANZSCO 263111



Congrats!! all the best... you filed for 189 or 190?


----------



## pablozaur

ccham said:


> congratulation. is that mean all 65 holders in august are cleared now?


They better be cleared because theres 60 point applicatio queue since mid-May


----------



## koleth

anyone in 2611 got invite with 60 points?????


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Question:

I applied EOI on 13th Sep 2013 with 60 Points for Sub class 189.. I understand, there is a delay for 60 pointers but would like to know what all documents I should keep ready for the next step?

I worked in US on work permit for 2 yrs and came back in Oct 2011.. I applied for PCC - US in the month of Feb 2012 and got it in May 2012.. Can I use that PCC or do I need to apply for a fresh PCC for US?

As I am in India since 2011, I will definetly apply for Indian PCC but need to know whether existing US PCC can be used or getting a latest one is mandatory?


----------



## Parvathi

Hi,

Can you please add me?

***189 EOI - 23 Jul 2013, Point Score - 60 , Occupation - 261311 , Waiting for invitation.***

Thanks.


----------



## guocongwudi

2ed sep 65 points invited


----------



## parani

I got my invite today.
All the best for other invites


----------



## ruchkal

ArizonaUSA said:


> Submitted EOI on 5 Sept 13 for 189 [60 points] and 190 [65 points] visas [pychotherapist]. Applied through SA for the state sponsorship on the 5 Sept. Just received [16 Sept 13] invite for 189 and none yet for the 190.
> Not sure if this is the right place to ask these questions: what is the timeline to respond to this application? what are advantages of waiting for the 190? Should I go for the 189?


Go ahead with 189 dude. It is hard to anticipate when you will get SS since that depends on the number of applications they receive at a given time for a particular occupation and the remaining demand for that occupation. My idea is, go ahead with 189 since it's already in your hand...

Good luck..


----------



## amandawilliams

Congrats to all who received invites!


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Question 1:

I applied EOI on 13th Sep 2013 with 60 Points for Sub class 189.. I understand, there is a delay for 60 pointers but would like to know what all documents I should keep ready for the next step?

Question 2

I worked in US on work permit for 2 yrs and came back in Oct 2011.. I applied for PCC - US in the month of Feb 2012 and got it in May 2012.. Can I use that PCC or do I need to apply for a fresh PCC for US?

As I am in India since 2011, I will definitely apply for Indian PCC but need to know whether existing US PCC can be used or getting a latest one is mandatory?

Experts pls comment.


----------



## midhunnellore

Looks like almost aa 65 pointers a cleared. All the best to the rest of 60 pointers.


----------



## sajin.ca

Congrats to all OZ aspirants who got invitations yesterday.......


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Question 1:

I applied EOI on 13th Sep 2013 with 60 Points for Sub class 189.. I understand, there is a delay for 60 pointers but would like to know what all documents I should keep ready for the next step?

Question 2

I worked in US on work permit for 2 yrs and came back in Oct 2011.. I applied for PCC - US in the month of Feb 2012 and got it in May 2012.. Can I use that PCC or do I need to apply for a fresh PCC for US?

As I am in India since 2011, I will definitely apply for Indian PCC but need to know whether existing US PCC can be used or getting a latest one is mandatory?

Experts pls comment.


----------



## SaiDaivik

189 EOI - 13 Sep 2013, Point Score - 65 , Occupation - 261311 , Waiting for invitation.


I was expecting the invite today because of my score. But it didn't come. Hopefully i will get it in October 6th round


----------



## SaiDaivik

srmumtaz said:


> EOI submitted on 10 Sept 2013. Got invite last night.
> ANZSCO 263111


Hi,Congrats..

What was your score? I have submitted on Friday, 13th Sept with 65 score. I have done that after AU business hours. Is that the reason why i didn't get the invite today?


----------



## svshinde83

Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013 
- No invitation yet :-(


----------



## anujmalhotra262

SaiDaivik said:


> Hi,Congrats..
> 
> What was your score? I have submitted on Friday, 13th Sept with 65 score. I have done that after AU business hours. Is that the reason why i didn't get the invite today?



You filed 189 or 190?


----------



## Kavya9

Hi All,

I would receive my ACS in November ending and would apply for EOI (for Software Engineer) around the same time. I will have 60 points during EOI application. When would I get the invite? Are they following the pro-rata basis for software Engineers now?

Thanks a lot,
Kavya


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Kavya9 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would receive my ACS in November ending and would apply for EOI (for Software Engineer) around the same time. I will have 60 points during EOI application. When would I get the invite? Are they following the pro-rata basis for software Engineers now?
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> Kavya


SA- SS is open for software engg.. at the momment and can help u get 65 points.. You can think about that too.. 

for IT occupations, yes they are following Pro-rata basis...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## SaiDaivik

anujmalhotra262 said:


> You filed 189 or 190?


Hi Anuj, I have sumitted for 189.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

SaiDaivik said:


> Hi Anuj, I have sumitted for 189.


Being a 65 points scorer, when are you expecting Invitation?


----------



## SaiDaivik

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Being a 65 points scorer, when are you expecting Invitation?


actually i was expecting an invite today. But i have seen that even 65 point holders are waiting for an invite for a month or so. 

I may get it on 6th Oct round.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

SaiDaivik said:


> actually i was expecting an invite today. But i have seen that even 65 point holders are waiting for an invite for a month or so.
> 
> I may get it on 6th Oct round.



Do we need to pay the money when we get invite? or afterwards?


----------



## SohamDiya

samkalu said:


> Anyone here in this list got any invites?


Hi,

I got my invite too. 261312 65 points. Submitted EOI on 20 August.

Regards, 
SohamDiya


----------



## sumdur

What is 65 pointers cut off date in 16th Sept round?

No movement for 60 pointers in this round


----------



## ruchkal

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Do we need to pay the money when we get invite? or afterwards?


When you are lodging the visa application after getting the invitation.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

ruchkal said:


> When you are lodging the visa application after getting the invitation.


What all documents, I need to submitt after getting the invite?


----------



## ruchkal

anujmalhotra262 said:


> What all documents, I need to submitt after getting the invite?


IELTS Certificate
Degree/ Diploma Certificate and transcripts
Birth Certificate
Passport bio page and all used pages
Marriage certificate
One colour photograph

Employment
Appointment letters
Confirmation letters
Promotion letters
Payslips (3 from each year)
Tax documents (if applicable)
Service letters

Form 80 

Some applicants provide form 80 only upon the request of CO.

If you are married,

For spouse,

Birth certificate
Passport bio page
IELTS certificate or degree certificate (english medium) if IELTS is exempted
Form 80
Employment documents (if applicable)


----------



## Kavya9

anujmalhotra262 said:


> SA- SS is open for software engg.. at the momment and can help u get 65 points.. You can think about that too..
> 
> for IT occupations, yes they are following Pro-rata basis...
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


how much IELTS score should i have to apply for SS as a S/w Engineer?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

ruchkal said:


> IELTS Certificate
> Degree/ Diploma Certificate and transcripts
> Birth Certificate
> Passport bio page and all used pages
> Marriage certificate
> One colour photograph
> 
> Employment
> Appointment letters
> Confirmation letters
> Promotion letters
> Payslips (3 from each year)
> Tax documents (if applicable)
> Service letters
> 
> Form 80
> 
> Some applicants provide form 80 only upon the request of CO.
> 
> If you are married,
> 
> For spouse,
> 
> Birth certificate
> Passport bio page
> IELTS certificate or degree certificate (english medium) if IELTS is exempted
> Form 80
> Employment documents (if applicable)


These documents need to be attested and then scanned or colored scaned documents without attestation would do?

Pay slips for complete complete work exp?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Kavya9 said:


> how much IELTS score should i have to apply for SS as a S/w Engineer?


Every state has its own requirement.. Check respective websites


----------



## Kavya9

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Every state has its own requirement.. Check respective websites


Could you please provide link for SA SS?


----------



## ruchkal

anujmalhotra262 said:


> These documents need to be attested and then scanned or colored scaned documents without attestation would do?
> 
> Pay slips for complete complete work exp?


3 pay slips for each year.

I don't know about attesting since I applied through an agent. Ask from a senior expat about that...


----------



## anujmalhotra262

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol


----------



## Kavya9

anujmalhotra262 said:


> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol


in the link https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_data , it says 

261313	Software Engineer	Currently Not Available for State Nomination	IELTS 6.5 in each band.

Does it mean that S/w Engineer should have 6.5 in each band?

Please clarify.


----------



## Blesse

Hi,
I filed EOI under SS 190 on 20th Aug ...any idea as to when to expect the invite...How long does it usually take..I believe the invite list is dispatched 15 days once..not sure.. can any one clarify


----------



## ccham

sumdur said:


> What is 65 pointers cut off date in 16th Sept round?
> 
> No movement for 60 pointers in this round


it seems like 30 or 31 of august.


----------



## kmann

ccham said:


> it seems like 30 or 31 of august.


Guys anyone from 60 pointers list got invitation ??


----------



## ccham

kmann said:


> Guys anyone from 60 pointers list got invitation ??


no i don't think. 60 point holders may have to wait few more rounds more most probably end of december.


----------



## kmann

ccham said:


> no i don't think. 60 point holders may have to wait few more rounds more most probably end of december.


Hmmm yeah may b u r right....But 65 pointers are also cming in numbers dese days  So I guess wait would be little longer than anticipated.


----------



## pratikshelar871

Hi Did anyone with Software Engineering and 60 points get an invite?


----------



## tarunar1

Blesse said:


> Hi,
> I filed EOI under SS 190 on 20th Aug ...any idea as to when to expect the invite...How long does it usually take..I believe the invite list is dispatched 15 days once..not sure.. can any one clarify


I believe its the first and third Monday of every month. You should be getting it soon.


----------



## felix2020

pratikshelar871 said:


> Hi Did anyone with Software Engineering and 60 points get an invite?


65 points up to 10-09. No information is available after that. You have to wait till Friday when they actually publish the result.


----------



## felix2020

Blesse said:


> Hi,
> I filed EOI under SS 190 on 20th Aug ...any idea as to when to expect the invite...How long does it usually take..I believe the invite list is dispatched 15 days once..not sure.. can any one clarify


You will get the invite as soon as the state nominates you. Which state did you select?


----------



## Blesse

Hi Felix ,
I chose SA...from ur timeline i cud see u 've got the invite pretty quick...does it depend on the job code too?? I applied for 224711..


----------



## ferdew

Hi I need some help regarding my queries for EOI

I submitted my EOI in July 2012 last year got invitation in November 2012 but then I realized my points were incomplete so I waited for 60 days for invitation to get expired and after that I suspended my EOI

Now I have completed 60 points and want to apply again. I don't want to update my old suspended EOI because last time I didn't declared all my job experiences and i don't want any conflict of information because it seems(I assume) that every time we update EOI our old information is also save there

Under these circumstances two things are coming in mind plzzzzzzzz guide me what should i do 

1) Withdraw old EOI and make a new one with the same email address OR
2) Leave the old eoi suspended and make a new one with a new email address


----------



## felix2020

Blesse said:


> Hi Felix ,
> I chose SA...from ur timeline i cud see u 've got the invite pretty quick...does it depend on the job code too?? I applied for 224711..


224711 has "special conditions apply". If I am not mistaken, in order to be eligible for this occupation, you have to be graduated from a South Australian University. You may want to contact them and they can sort it out for you. Current processing time is 30 days. But I got mine done in less than 2 business days. I am onshore and recently graduated from a SA University.


----------



## felix2020

Kavya9 said:


> in the link https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_data , it says
> 
> 261313	Software Engineer	Currently Not Available for State Nomination	IELTS 6.5 in each band.
> 
> Does it mean that S/w Engineer should have 6.5 in each band?
> 
> Please clarify.


Yes.. if you want to be nominated by SA as Software Engineer, you need at least 6.5 in each to qualify. One local migration agent told me that it may be available in December.


----------



## batcoder0619

ferdew said:


> Hi I need some help regarding my queries for EOI
> 
> I submitted my EOI in July 2012 last year got invitation in November 2012 but then I realized my points were incomplete so I waited for 60 days for invitation to get expired and after that I suspended my EOI
> 
> Now I have completed 60 points and want to apply again. I don't want to update my old suspended EOI because last time I didn't declared all my job experiences and i don't want any conflict of information because it seems(I assume) that every. time we update EOI our old information is also save there
> 
> Under these circumstances two things are coming in mind plzzzzzzzz guide me what should i do
> 
> 1) Withdraw old EOI and make a new one with the same email address OR
> 2) Leave the old eoi suspended and make a new one with a new email address


Hi ferdew,

It is totally safe to withdraw and submit EOI again. It doesnt affect your furture applications.


----------



## ivetka233

kmann said:


> Hmmm yeah may b u r right....But 65 pointers are also cming in numbers dese days  So I guess wait would be little longer than anticipated.


You right,, the amount of existing and new 65 holders + new others will never stop,,,where on other side amount of quotas going down and less and less places available. 

Guys do anything to gather more points,, to wait till some secific month is just absurd,,


----------



## ivetka233

ferdew said:


> Hi I need some help regarding my queries for EOI
> 
> I submitted my EOI in July 2012 last year got invitation in November 2012 but then I realized my points were incomplete so I waited for 60 days for invitation to get expired and after that I suspended my EOI
> 
> Now I have completed 60 points and want to apply again. I don't want to update my old suspended EOI because last time I didn't declared all my job experiences and i don't want any conflict of information because it seems(I assume) that every time we update EOI our old information is also save there
> 
> Under these circumstances two things are coming in mind plzzzzzzzz guide me what should i do
> 
> 1) Withdraw old EOI and make a new one with the same email address OR
> 2) Leave the old eoi suspended and make a new one with a new email address



Very strange as far i am aware you cant get invited 2x,,,,i thing you cant do it 2x, please confirm with sb...


----------



## oraclrock

guocongwudi said:


> 2ed sep 65 points invited


Can we know which occupation are you in?


----------



## rps

Mkgrover said:


> Please be informed that your Nominated occupation - Marketing Specialist is closed for State sponsorship, although your Occupation is available in CSOL list you cannot apply for State sponsorship until there is a open status mentioning the availability for the nominated occupation in any states.
> 
> If the occupation is available in SOL1 you can apply for 189/190 Sub class but if the your Occupation is listed under Sol 2 you will be eligible to apply only for 190 sub class (State sponsorship)............
> 
> my agent has given me the above for marketing specialist based on the following link:
> 
> Northern Territory Nomination / Sponsorship
> 
> whereas i am confused with the link that i was going through on the same website that says something else:
> 
> Northern Territory Nomination / Sponsorship
> 
> can anyone guide me if i can or cannot apply for EOI for north territory. senior expats your guidance will be much appreciated.


Hi MKgrover,
I think you can still apply for ACT. But your occupation will fall under limited or close occupationl. If any occupation was on ACT list and has become close or limited then ACT government still be able to sponsor them. All you need to do is to verify your occuopation. Have a look on 190 guidleines on ACT website.

ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


----------



## SunnyK

Is it mandatory to get VETASSESS assessment for qualifications if your qualifications are not assessed by ACS???


----------



## felix2020

Mkgrover said:


> Please be informed that your Nominated occupation - Marketing Specialist is closed for State sponsorship, although your Occupation is available in CSOL list you cannot apply for State sponsorship until there is a open status mentioning the availability for the nominated occupation in any states.
> 
> If the occupation is available in SOL1 you can apply for 189/190 Sub class but if the your Occupation is listed under Sol 2 you will be eligible to apply only for 190 sub class (State sponsorship)............
> 
> my agent has given me the above for marketing specialist based on the following link:
> 
> Northern Territory Nomination / Sponsorship
> 
> whereas i am confused with the link that i was going through on the same website that says something else:
> 
> Northern Territory Nomination / Sponsorship
> 
> can anyone guide me if i can or cannot apply for EOI for north territory. senior expats your guidance will be much appreciated.


You may be still eligible for ACT sponsorship if you are currently employed in ACT or you have a job offer from an ACT company.


----------



## felix2020

ArizonaUSA said:


> Submitted EOI on 5 Sept 13 for 189 [60 points] and 190 [65 points] visas [pychotherapist]. Applied through SA for the state sponsorship on the 5 Sept. Just received [16 Sept 13] invite for 189 and none yet for the 190.
> Not sure if this is the right place to ask these questions: what is the timeline to respond to this application? what are advantages of waiting for the 190? Should I go for the 189?


You have 60 days to lodge a visa application. There is no point waiting for 190. 189 is better as you are not committed to living in a particular state for 2 years. However, 190 has a faster processing time. 190 is on Priority 3, while 189 is on priority 4.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Kavya9 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would receive my ACS in November ending and would apply for EOI (for Software Engineer) around the same time. I will have 60 points during EOI application. When would I get the invite? Are they following the pro-rata basis for software Engineers now?
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> Kavya


Kavya,

As software engineer occupation falls under list of 6 occupations that follow pro-rata scheme and 50-50 allocation between 189/489 and 190, it really is very intricate to prognosticate your chances of invitation. With last round, they were able to pick only 65 point holders under your profile, i guess. So, it is apparent that you need to wait for later months of this program year. However, as your occupation has many places in every round under 189. So, you may expect an invite in the month of November, or December, or perhaps, January, 2014. But, for sure, you will be invited. Moreover, the implementation of 50-50 allocation and prorata is a trial only that may be changed in future if DIAC is unable to find better qualified candidates with high scores coupled with its urgency to meet the cap for this year.

But, if you are aiming to relocate to a particular city only, for instance, melbourne or sydney, you can try for state sponsorship with which your application will be given priority that 60 pointers applying via 189 visa. Else, you may sit for IELTS and can raise your band score to get the maximum points under IELTS.

Analyze all the above points and make your own decision that suits your situation.

If you have any other queries, post them here.

Happy to help you,
Sathiya


----------



## felix2020

Kavya9 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would receive my ACS in November ending and would apply for EOI (for Software Engineer) around the same time. I will have 60 points during EOI application. When would I get the invite? Are they following the pro-rata basis for software Engineers now?
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> Kavya


If you apply for EOI in November, you will get invited in approximately 2/3 months. Currently, 60 pointers are sitting at 28-05. If they don't find enough 65 pointers, 60 pointers will be invited based on the submission date. 

You should also keep checking for state nomination. Software Engineer for SA and NSW is closed at this moment.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

felix2020 said:


> If you apply for EOI in November, you will get invited in approximately 2/3 months. Currently, 60 pointers are sitting at 28-05. If they don't find enough 65 pointers, 60 pointers will be invited based on the submission date.
> 
> You should also keep checking for state nomination. Software Engineer for SA and NSW is closed at this moment.



Can you share the source of the information that 60 pointers are invited till 28-05?


----------



## ccham

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Can you share the source of the information that 60 pointers are invited till 28-05?


check last july invitation report. after july they didn't issued invitation for 60 point holders


----------



## felix2020

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Can you share the source of the information that 60 pointers are invited till 28-05?


SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 5 August 2013 Results

There were no invitation issued on 19-08

For 02-09, only 65 pointers were cleared till 09-08 based on the following:

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 2 September 2013 Results


----------



## psuresh0207

Hi All,

I am newbie and I was going through lot of posts till date. I am a little bit confused now. I have 60 points and I have submitted my EOI(189) for 261313(Software Eng) on 15th Sep. Is there any chance that I may get the invite atleast next year? I am ok to wait in case i get the invite late as well. But in case I won't get the invite, I might have to take the IELTS again and try for all 8s. Can someone provide any inputs?

-Suresh


----------



## sathiyaseelan

zuzgoza said:


> I got my invite!!!!!!!


Hi zuzgoza,

First of all, congrats for your success on getting an invite. I guess, i predicted your chances, correct me if i am wrong. I strongly believe that 65 pointers under software engineer category are getting invitations rapidly giving feasibility for 60 point holders. 

I think, in future months, we can see a decent number of 60 pointers holding invites.

All the best to everyone.

[email protected]

Sathiya


----------



## felix2020

psuresh0207 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am newbie and I was going through lot of posts till date. I am a little bit confused now. I have 60 points and I have submitted my EOI(189) for 261313(Software Eng) on 15th Sep. Is there any chance that I may get the invite atleast next year? I am ok to wait in case i get the invite late as well. But in case I won't get the invite, I might have to take the IELTS again and try for all 8s. Can someone provide any inputs?
> 
> -Suresh


You will get invited as long as they do not find enough 65 pointers to fill the occupation. Whether they will find enough 65 pointers or not, no one knows. There is a huge backlog for 60 pointers for this occupation.


----------



## ccham

psuresh0207 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am newbie and I was going through lot of posts till date. I am a little bit confused now. I have 60 points and I have submitted my EOI(189) for 261313(Software Eng) on 15th Sep. Is there any chance that I may get the invite atleast next year? I am ok to wait in case i get the invite late as well. But in case I won't get the invite, I might have to take the IELTS again and try for all 8s. Can someone provide any inputs?
> 
> -Suresh


we can't predict anything about 60 point because 60 point holder are in the queue from 28 th of may. so it's always better go with IELTS again.


----------



## psuresh0207

ccham said:


> we can't predict anything about 60 point because 60 point holder are in the queue from 28 th of may. so it's always better go with IELTS again.


May be I will wait for few more rounds and go for IELTS if no invites.


----------



## rs100

Hi,

Query for one of my friend:-

Can we submit two different EOIs in different ANZO codes ?

one is already with DIAC & no invitation since last 4 months.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

I think, due to Pro-rata invites, the process is gonna be slow for 60 pointers as Aus Immi wants to keep the ball rolling for complete Yr.. Sooner or later 60 pointers will start getting invites... 

what other's say?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

rs100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Query for one of my friend:-
> 
> Can we submit two different EOIs in different ANZO codes ?
> 
> one is already with DIAC & no invitation since last 4 months.


For which code and with what score u applied for? Can you update your signature with complete details?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

*Hi*



rs100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Query for one of my friend:-
> 
> Can we submit two different EOIs in different ANZO codes ?
> 
> one is already with DIAC & no invitation since last 4 months.


For which code and with what score u applied for? Can you update your signature with complete details?


----------



## SaiDaivik

Guys i have submitted my EOI on 13th Sept with 60 points but later updated few details to reflect to 65 points on 16th Sept.

Will my EOI be reflected as 65 pointer and move ahead? Also, my date of submission is treated is 13th or 16th?

I am expecting the invite in October round.


----------



## felix2020

SaiDaivik said:


> Guys i have submitted my EOI on 13th Sept with 60 points but later updated few details to reflect to 65 points on 16th Sept.
> 
> Will my EOI be reflected as 65 pointer and move ahead? Also, my date of submission is treated is 13th or 16th?
> 
> I am expecting the invite in October round.


Can you mention your occupation code ? Whether you get invited or not depends on your occupation. Yeah, Your date of effect would be treated as 16th.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

SohamDiya said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my invite too. 261312 65 points. Submitted EOI on 20 August.
> 
> Regards,
> SohamDiya


Hi Soham,

Congrats first of all! It's party time now!

Hope you will get the visa as well very soon.

My wishes will add chances of receiving visa grant.

Best regards,
Sathiya


----------



## SaiDaivik

felix2020 said:


> Can you mention your occupation code ? Whether you get invited or not depends on your occupation. Yeah, Your date of effect would be treated as 16th.


Hi Felix,
It's Analyst Programmer.


----------



## felix2020

SaiDaivik said:


> Hi Felix,
> It's Analyst Programmer.


For 189, 65 pointers are cleared till 10-09. You will be invited in first week of October.


----------



## jre05

ivetka233 said:


> You right,, the amount of existing and new 65 holders + new others will never stop,,,where on other side amount of quotas going down and less and less places available.
> 
> Guys do anything to gather more points,, to wait till some secific month is just absurd,,


That is wrong, I do not agree with you and kamn.

Although I realize the huge wait for 60 and the invitation being issued for 65 in no time or in the upcoming invite rounds than the date they applied EOI, 60 should also be considered. It should most probably during december or even before, but could be slow.

Someone has pointed the same here above.

And, Ivekta, remember, everyone wants to increase points, but there is a threshold for 99% of applicants to increase points. 99% applicants already reached or crossed that threshold beyond their limits to increase points and they have no more option to increase points. 

Your suggestion is indeed great, however just want you to realize, atleast in my case I cannot increase points like 99% of others.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Colombo

anujmalhotra262 said:


> For which code and with what score u applied for? Can you update your signature with complete details?


Is there anyone got a CO or grant after lodging on 15th july.

I have done it but waiting for feed back still....

Please shere u r info....


----------



## sachinm01

SaiDaivik ,

How do u make it 65.
Can we include wife's education point also in EOI.


----------



## batcoder0619

sachinm01 said:


> SaiDaivik ,
> 
> How do u make it 65.
> Can we include wife's education point also in EOI.


Hi SaiDavik,

I'm also interested on how you got 65 points?


----------



## felix2020

sachinm01 said:


> SaiDaivik ,
> 
> How do u make it 65.
> Can we include wife's education point also in EOI.


Your wife's occupation has to be on SOL, has to go through skill assessment, minimum 6 in each and she has to be included in the application with you to get the 5 point.


----------



## ferdew

i need opinion/ suggestion for visa medical and EOI invitation
I have a 485 valid visa and I am offshore. I am planning to apply 189 visa after arriving in Australia. Any idea that can I fill EOI offshore and after getting invitation arrive Australia for 189 visa submission?
can I go for medicals while offshore and apply visa onshore. Going for medicals offshore is very cheap it will cost me only 50$?????


----------



## SaiDaivik

sachinm01 said:


> SaiDaivik ,
> 
> How do u make it 65.
> Can we include wife's education point also in EOI.


Hi SAchin and Deeps

I got 30 points for my age, ( i have to get invite before next May to claim 30 points though)

15 for my education

10 for IELTS ( 7 in all)

and 10 for my work experience ( worked for 4.11 yrs in Australia)


----------



## felix2020

ferdew said:


> i need opinion/ suggestion for visa medical and EOI invitation
> I have a 485 valid visa and I am offshore. I am planning to apply 189 visa after arriving in Australia. Any idea that can I fill EOI offshore and after getting invitation arrive Australia for 189 visa submission?
> can I go for medicals while offshore and apply visa onshore. Going for medicals offshore is very cheap it will cost me only 50$?????


It doesn't matter where you fill the EOI. But you have to have evidence of all points claimed at the time you fill EOI. 

Medical is good for one year. You may want to wait until you get the invitation. If your occupation is restricted, you may not get an invitation soon. Any medical facility authorized by DIAC can process the medical, no problem with that.


----------



## sachinm01

add mine 60 points 31st august


----------



## kmann

Finally i decided to drop the idea of 189 and lodged my application for 190 with 65 points. Dont want to wait longer. You can never trust DIAC.

All the best to all of you guys.May you all get the invite soon


----------



## batcoder0619

SaiDaivik said:


> Hi SAchin and Deeps
> 
> I got 30 points for my age, ( i have to get invite before next May to claim 30 points though)
> 
> 15 for my education
> 
> 10 for IELTS ( 7 in all)
> 
> and 10 for my work experience ( worked for 4.11 yrs in Australia)


Thanks SaiDaivik.

Just a question did you gain qualification in Australia or overseas? And is the points dependent on what ACS assesses?


----------



## SaiDaivik

deeps6ix said:


> Thanks SaiDaivik.
> 
> Just a question did you gain qualification in Australia or overseas? And is the points dependent on what ACS assesses?


Hi Deeps, i got my skills assessed through ACS while being in India. My qualifications were acquired in India only.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

kmann said:


> Finally i decided to drop the idea of 189 and lodged my application for 190 with 65 points. Dont want to wait longer. You can never trust DIAC.
> 
> All the best to all of you guys.May you all get the invite soon


Hi Kmann,

Good to hear that you have taken a different route to reach your destination. However, i personally don't recommend the candidates holding 65 points applying state sponsorship as they will be definitely invited despite some delay.

Anyhow, i wish you all the very best for your application.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## kmann

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Kmann,
> 
> Good to hear that you have taken a different route to reach your destination. However, i personally don't recommend the candidates holding 65 points applying state sponsorship as they will be definitely invited despite some delay.
> 
> Anyhow, i wish you all the very best for your application.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


Thanks a lot for your wishes Sathiya. Actually I had 60 points and applied for 189 with visa date of effect as 11th july.Culdnt wait much longer so i decided to go for SS.


----------



## ccham

kmann said:


> Thanks a lot for your wishes Sathiya. Actually I had 60 points and applied for 189 with visa date of effect as 11th july.Culdnt wait much longer so i decided to go for SS.


is state sponsor ship still open for IT peoples i saw that NWS and SA are closed now?


----------



## SohamDiya

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Soham,
> 
> Congrats first of all! It's party time now!
> 
> Hope you will get the visa as well very soon.
> 
> My wishes will add chances of receiving visa grant.
> 
> Best regards,
> Sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

Thanks for your wishes.

I hope it all goes well further and my long cherished wish gets fulfilled. 

I pray for you to get an invite and PR soon as well.

May everyone's good wishes come true.

Regards,
SohamDiya


----------



## kmann

ccham said:


> is state sponsor ship still open for IT peoples i saw that NWS and SA are closed now?


Its opened for VIC and ACT. But you need 7 in each in IELTS in order to apply for that.


----------



## gsingh

People are telling here that queue for 60 pointers is from 28th May. That means none of the 60 pointers have been invited till date for this year 2013-14. Is it true??


----------



## ric_gtb

SaiDaivik said:


> Hi Deeps, i got my skills assessed through ACS while being in India. My qualifications were acquired in India only.



Hi SaiDaivik, Did you have any years of exp deducted in your ACS assessment? If so, did you include those years to get 65 points ? asking this as I m in the similar situation...

Just want to get a general opinion how to treat those deducted years...


----------



## pablozaur

there were around 400-500 Invitations issued for 2613 on 1st July draw after the ceiling has been cleared.. after that date I don't think they have invited anyone with 60 points Ive been checking this forum from time to time.. (correct me if im wrong).. I'm stuck with 60 points too since 26th June so almost 3 months now


----------



## gsingh

pablozaur said:


> there were around 400-500 Invitations issued for 2613 on 1st July draw after the ceiling has been cleared.. after that date I don't think they have invited anyone with 60 points Ive been checking this forum from time to time.. (correct me if im wrong).. I'm stuck with 60 points too since 26th June so almost 3 months now


Don't worry, I am hopeful that you will receive invitation for sure. Although I am bit skeptical about mine as I have submitted EOI on 5th Sept with 60 points. Moreover I am turning 33 on Feb2014, so will lose 5 points after that


----------



## pablozaur

thanks my man, hopefully you'll get lucky too and receive it before Feb next year


----------



## jre05

pablozaur said:


> thanks my man, hopefully you'll get lucky too and receive it before Feb next year


Someone is waiting since May 30th 2013 (Last financial year as per Australia). (With 60 in 2613 for 189).

Best regards,
JR


----------



## ivetka233

try to help yourself in case 60 points,,the ceiling is very low anyway,,,,dont believe in Feb there will be lot position left for 60 points holders,, because pool with 65+ will keep rising


----------



## ivetka233

jre05 said:


> That is wrong, I do not agree with you and kamn.
> 
> Although I realize the huge wait for 60 and the invitation being issued for 65 in no time or in the upcoming invite rounds than the date they applied EOI, 60 should also be considered. It should most probably during december or even before, but could be slow.
> 
> Someone has pointed the same here above.
> 
> And, Ivekta, remember, everyone wants to increase points, but there is a threshold for 99% of applicants to increase points. 99% applicants already reached or crossed that threshold beyond their limits to increase points and they have no more option to increase points.
> 
> Your suggestion is indeed great, however just want you to realize, atleast in my case I cannot increase points like 99% of others.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Hi , i ment only 6 occupation in risk...i know that other occupations get invited even with 60 points...


----------



## jre05

ivetka233 said:


> Hi , i ment only 6 occupation in risk...i know that other occupations get invited even with 60 points...


I know. But I am into one of those 6 occupation.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## ccham

here is last round report

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 16 September 2013 Results


----------



## ccham

here is last round results
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 16 September 2013 Results


----------



## Colombo

Colombo said:


> Is there anyone got a CO or grant after lodging on 15th july.
> 
> I have done it but waiting for feed back still....
> 
> Please shere u r info....


I have up loaded my onfor . It could nice ly see in web browser.

Me applied under 189.
Has any one else also waiting lik me wih out any update

Do we have to contact the office for fastern and the possess

Cheers 

XXX


----------



## jre05

ccham said:


> here is last round results
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 16 September 2013 Results


I do not believe this, although it is official. If you can carefully look at the 65 pointers date of effect, it says, 5th Aug for 2613. However, you know so many of our forum members have got invite who submitted on 11th Aug, one guy on 23 or so and one on 29th.

And wondering why 60 pointers were not invited at all. It was all filled by 60+ in this round seems like.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## rahool

gsingh said:


> People are telling here that queue for 60 pointers is from 28th May. That means none of the 60 pointers have been invited till date for this year 2013-14. Is it true??


Yes its true I submitted my EOI on 28th May haven't got invited yet ):


----------



## ccham

jre05 said:


> I do not believe this, although it is official. If you can carefully look at the 65 pointers date of effect, it says, 5th Aug for 2613. However, you know so many of our forum members have got invite who submitted on 11th Aug, one guy on 23 or so and one on 29th.
> 
> And wondering why 60 pointers were not invited at all. It was all filled by 60+ in this round seems like.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


what occupation that you are talking about? for software engineers it's 5th of september. i can't see any error?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jre05 said:


> I do not believe this, although it is official. If you can carefully look at the 65 pointers date of effect, it says, 5th Aug for 2613. However, you know so many of our forum members have got invite who submitted on 11th Aug, one guy on 23 or so and one on 29th.
> 
> And wondering why 60 pointers were not invited at all. It was all filled by 60+ in this round seems like.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Hi Jr,

Carefully look at it. It's not 5th August, but, 5th September (05/09/2013 12.43 pm) for 2613. So, i guess you might have misinterpreted the information while checking it out although its true that DIAC, sometimes, commits errors while printing results. But, i am happy that now out of these 6 occupations, 5 have been started inviting 65 point holders. In other words, number of 70/75/80 pointers have been diminished to some extent. 

As a result, i am sure that future rounds will open the doors for many 60 pointers as well. Moreover, we can presume that in upcoming rounds, the points scores of new applicants may not go beyond 70/75. In short, this is a good sign and relief for people having 60 points.

My personal opinion is that 60 point holders who lodged EOI earlier in this program year, perhaps, May, June, July under these 6 occupations might be surprised with invites in couple of rounds.

So, cheers all and success will be ours!

Sathiya


----------



## ccham

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Jr,
> 
> Carefully look at it. It's not 5th August, but, 5th September (05/09/2013 12.43 pm) for 2613. So, i guess you might have misinterpreted the information while checking it out although its true that DIAC, sometimes, commits errors while printing results. But, i am happy that now out of these 6 occupations, 5 have been started inviting 65 point holders. In other words, number of 70/75/80 pointers have been diminished to some extent.
> 
> As a result, i am sure that future rounds will open the doors for many 60 pointers as well. Moreover, we can presume that in upcoming rounds, the points scores of new applicants may not go beyond 70/75. In short, this is a good sign and relief for people having 60 points.
> 
> My personal opinion is that 60 point holders who lodged EOI earlier in this program year, perhaps, May, June, July under these 6 occupations might be surprised with invites in couple of rounds.
> 
> So, cheers all and success will be ours!
> 
> Sathiya


yes you are right. most probably they will start to invite the 60 point holders in october 21 round.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Hi.


----------



## jre05

ccham and sathiya

Sorry, I misinterpreted  Instead of Sep, I got confused as Aug.

Sathiya, that's bad, you didn't counted August month HaHa. 

Well even I was guessing the same, 60 pointers will be called and by December, surely who have placed EOI till date should be called for 2613.

Also, did you guys observed one dark side. They invite only 950 instead of 1200 last time. Also for 489 there is 50% reduction in the number of invites in the future rounds (Only 50 invites). Do not know what they plan Ha Ha.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## anhalim

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 2 September 2013 Results
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - 2 September 2013 Round Results
Occupation ID Description Points Score Visa date of effect
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 65 9/08/2013 10.44 pm

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 16 September 2013 Results
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - 16 September 2013 Round Results
Occupation ID Description  Points Score Visa date of effect
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 65 05/09/2013 12.43 pm


Guys, EOI report for 16 September is out, as per above stats, it's very obvious that since 2nd September till 16th only 65 pointers and above got invites and "visa date of effect" is moved for around one month from 9/08/2013 till 05/09/2013, 
So as per my analysis next round is on 7th October, which will be almost one month from 05/09/2013 the last 65 pointer got invite. In 7th October round there seems no change for a 60 pointer at all , and i'm afraid this trend is going to continue every month until some exception in rules for 60 pointers back log.


----------



## jre05

anhalim said:


> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 2 September 2013 Results
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - 2 September 2013 Round Results
> Occupation ID Description Points Score Visa date of effect
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers 65 9/08/2013 10.44 pm
> 
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 16 September 2013 Results
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - 16 September 2013 Round Results
> Occupation ID Description Points Score Visa date of effect
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers 65 05/09/2013 12.43 pm
> 
> 
> Guys, EOI report for 16 September is out, as per above stats, it's very obvious that since 2nd September till 16th only 65 pointers and above got invites and "visa date of effect" is moved for around one month from 9/08/2013 till 05/09/2013,
> So as per my analysis next round is on 7th October, which will be almost one month from 05/09/2013 the last 65 pointer got invite. In 7th October round there seems no change for a 60 pointer at all , and i'm afraid this trend is going to continue every month until some exception in rules for 60 pointers back log.


I respect your view, but why can't we be affirmative ? I see no sign of that in your wordings.

An affirmative thoughts is 100 times powerful than a negative thought.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jre05 said:


> ccham and sathiya
> 
> Sorry, I misinterpreted  Instead of Sep, I got confused as Aug.
> 
> Sathiya, that's bad, you didn't counted August month HaHa.
> 
> Well even I was guessing the same, 60 pointers will be called and by December, surely who have placed EOI till date should be called for 2613.
> 
> Also, did you guys observed one dark side. They invite only 950 instead of 1200 last time. Also for 489 there is 50% reduction in the number of invites in the future rounds (Only 50 invites). Do not know what they plan Ha Ha.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Jr,

Yes, you were barking up the wrong tree (Lol).

However, i don't think that within December, all will be invited. Perhaps, January or February or so as we also need to take the number of new candidates holding better scores like 65/70 into consideration while predicting the feasibility of getting invites for 60 pointers. But, one thing is sure that the race for picking 60 point holders will start soon.. So, candidates falling under these 6 occupations should be ready to enjoy the shocking expedition that will have lots of twists and turns.

All the best!

Sathiya


----------



## G D SINGH

How did you contacted DIAC..?

I have some queries and want ot contact DIAC.. Pls help...!


----------



## jre05

sathiyaseelan said:


> Jr,
> 
> Yes, you were barking up the wrong tree (Lol).
> 
> However, i don't think that within December, all will be invited. Perhaps, January or February or so as we also need to take the number of new candidates holding better scores like 65/70 into consideration while predicting the feasibility of getting invites for 60 pointers. But, one thing is sure that the race for picking 60 point holders will start soon.. So, candidates falling under these 6 occupations should be ready to enjoy the shocking expedition that will have lots of twists and turns.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Sathiya


Thanks Sathiya, hope things get better soon. Wishes to you too.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sathiyaseelan

anhalim said:


> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 2 September 2013 Results
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - 2 September 2013 Round Results
> Occupation ID Description Points Score Visa date of effect
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers 65 9/08/2013 10.44 pm
> 
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 16 September 2013 Results
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - 16 September 2013 Round Results
> Occupation ID Description Points Score Visa date of effect
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers 65 05/09/2013 12.43 pm
> 
> 
> Guys, EOI report for 16 September is out, as per above stats, it's very obvious that since 2nd September till 16th only 65 pointers and above got invites and "visa date of effect" is moved for around one month from 9/08/2013 till 05/09/2013,
> So as per my analysis next round is on 7th October, which will be almost one month from 05/09/2013 the last 65 pointer got invite. In 7th October round there seems no change for a 60 pointer at all , and i'm afraid this trend is going to continue every month until some exception in rules for 60 pointers back log.


Hi friend,

Unfortunately, your perception is wrong and incorrect and i am sorry to say this. Please go through my analysis below for justification.

i am happy that now out of these 6 occupations, 5 have been started inviting 65 point holders. In other words, number of 70/75/80 pointers have been diminished to some extent. 

As a result, i am sure that future rounds will open the doors for many 60 pointers as well. Moreover, we can presume that in upcoming rounds, the points scores of new applicants may not go beyond 70/75. In short, this is a good sign and relief for people having 60 points.

My personal opinion is that 60 point holders who lodged EOI earlier in this program year, perhaps, May, June, July under these 6 occupations might be surprised with invites in couple of rounds. Perhaps, within December, Jaunary or February, number of people holding 60 points invited will witness positive trend 

So, cheers all and success will be ours!

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ccham said:


> here is last round report
> 
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 16 September 2013 Results


Hi friend,

Here is my analysis about the invitation round and possibility of getting invited for 65 points.

After looking at results, i am happy that now out of these 6 occupations, 5 have been started inviting 65 point holders. In other words, number of 70/75/80 pointers have been diminished to some extent. 

As a result, i am sure that future rounds will open the doors for many 60 pointers as well. Moreover, we can presume that in upcoming rounds, the points scores of new applicants may not go beyond 70/75. In short, this is a good sign and relief for people having 60 points.

My personal opinion is that 60 point holders who lodged EOI earlier in this program year, perhaps, May, June, July under these 6 occupations might be surprised with invites in couple of rounds. Perhaps, within December, Jaunary or February, number of people holding 60 points invited will witness positive trend 

So, cheers all and success will be ours!

Sathiya


----------



## G D SINGH

Hi JR,

I have been invited for 190 visa. I have 70 poiints. I want to go for 189. But as i got invite for 190,,, my eoi is locked. Pls suggest how can i get my invitation canceled an revole my EOI? I dont want to keep waiting for 60 days.

Pls suggest..!


----------



## anhalim

**

Exactly, that's my point is, it's going to take longer time, here we have 2 options either sit and wait or improve on your points with IELTS. 
Let's hope for the best :cheer2:




sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> Unfortunately, your perception is wrong and incorrect and i am sorry to say this. Please go through my analysis below for justification.
> 
> i am happy that now out of these 6 occupations, 5 have been started inviting 65 point holders. In other words, number of 70/75/80 pointers have been diminished to some extent.
> 
> As a result, i am sure that future rounds will open the doors for many 60 pointers as well. Moreover, we can presume that in upcoming rounds, the points scores of new applicants may not go beyond 70/75. In short, this is a good sign and relief for people having 60 points.
> 
> My personal opinion is that 60 point holders who lodged EOI earlier in this program year, perhaps, May, June, July under these 6 occupations might be surprised with invites in couple of rounds. Perhaps, within December, Jaunary or February, number of people holding 60 points invited will witness positive trend
> 
> So, cheers all and success will be ours!
> 
> Sathiya


----------



## amandawilliams

Hello folks, again congrats to all who received invites. And any idea what my chances are now? Could I expect my invite on 7th or 21st Oct?

Also, best of luck to all who are waiting for the invites!


----------



## amandawilliams

ric_gtb said:


> Hi SaiDaivik, Did you have any years of exp deducted in your ACS assessment? If so, did you include those years to get 65 points ? asking this as I m in the similar situation...
> 
> Just want to get a general opinion how to treat those deducted years...


I think you cannot use the years deducted by ACS for getting additional points. Seniors please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## felix2020

jre05 said:


> I do not believe this, although it is official. If you can carefully look at the 65 pointers date of effect, it says, 5th Aug for 2613. However, you know so many of our forum members have got invite who submitted on 11th Aug, one guy on 23 or so and one on 29th.
> 
> And wondering why 60 pointers were not invited at all. It was all filled by 60+ in this round seems like.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


It's not August 5th, its September 5th.


----------



## felix2020

amandawilliams said:


> Hello folks, again congrats to all who received invites. And any idea what my chances are now? Could I expect my invite on 7th or 21st Oct?
> 
> Also, best of luck to all who are waiting for the invites!


Depends on the volume. If not 7th, 21st for sure.


----------



## SaiDaivik

ric_gtb said:


> Hi SaiDaivik, Did you have any years of exp deducted in your ACS assessment? If so, did you include those years to get 65 points ? asking this as I m in the similar situation...
> 
> Just want to get a general opinion how to treat those deducted years...


Hi Ric
ACS have deducted my first 2 yrs of exp from my over all exp of 9+. Thankfully i have my Australia exp of 4+ in this remaining 7 yrs, so i was able to score 10 points for work exp


----------



## Colombo

Dear All;

Please visit the bellow link with related to CO related matters. We can collectively help each other.....:grouphug: :grouphug: 

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/210969-july-applicants-waiting-co.html#post1782545*

Cheers

XXX


----------



## G D SINGH

anujmalhotra262 said:


> So is it advisable to create multiple EOI's One for 189 and one for 190? My understanding is: if one expects 189 and has selected 189 and 190 both in a single EOI and gets 190 first instead of 189, he has to wait for 60 days for the existing EOI to be expired and wait for the next round of invitation to get for 189....
> 
> Experts pls suggest, what should be done? One should select both 189 and 190 in a single EOI or should raise multiple EOI's 1- for 189 and 1- for 190 respectively.


What if someone got invited for 190 and then he creates a new EOI for 189 alone instead of waiting for 60 days?

What will happen to such a case..?


----------



## multiple_visa_holder

Dear All,

Any one got invite who has old ACS letter? I would like to know the experience if the points were reduced by CO? I've an old ACS letter. Just worried if EOI might get rejected for reduced points.


----------



## Zaxter

Hi All,

Greetings. Has anyone who has submitted eoi application in mid of aug received invite from nsw for 190 visa / 262113 code.

I have not received mine yet :-( though the timeline mentioned is 12 weeks. Should I be worried yet ?


----------



## felix2020

Zaxter said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Greetings. Has anyone who has submitted eoi application in mid of aug received invite from nsw for 190 visa / 262113 code.
> 
> I have not received mine yet :-( though the timeline mentioned is 12 weeks. Should I be worried yet ?


NSW always has high volume of applications. So you should give them some more time, maybe 4 weeks more.


----------



## Zaxter

felix2020 said:


> NSW always has high volume of applications. So you should give them some more time, maybe 4 weeks more.


Yeah that's what I am hoping for. I had seen a few 262113 folks who submitted their application post Aug 20 getting their invite. Hence my worry


----------



## felix2020

Zaxter said:


> Yeah that's what I am hoping for. I had seen a few 262113 folks who submitted their application post Aug 20 getting their invite. Hence my worry


I have recently got SA nomination. They said it would take around one month. But they processed it 2 business days. I don't have personal experience with NSW. But I know their application volumes are much higher than other states because they have lower requirements for nomination.


----------



## Zaxter

Hi All, I just received a mail from NSW asking me to update my EOI by reducing 2 years from my overall experience thereby reducing my number points following which she asked me to intimate her. Post which she said she would nominate me on skillselect.

My question is, should i just reduce 2 years in my number of years of experience though acs has validated my experience?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Zaxter said:


> Hi All, I just received a mail from NSW asking me to update my EOI by reducing 2 years from my overall experience thereby reducing my number points following which she asked me to intimate her. Post which she said she would nominate me on skillselect.
> 
> My question is, should i just reduce 2 years in my number of years of experience though acs has validated my experience?


If they have said so, then I think you need to do that else your case wont be assessed further.. 

Experts pls suggest..


----------



## Colombo

Zaxter said:


> Hi All, I just received a mail from NSW asking me to update my EOI by reducing 2 years from my overall experience thereby reducing my number points following which she asked me to intimate her. Post which she said she would nominate me on skillselect.
> 
> My question is, should i just reduce 2 years in my number of years of experience though acs has validated my experience?


Dear zaxter

When did u get your ACS VALIDATION
please provide all the information that you have provided to them . 
It ll be easier us to give you an openion with this regars

Cheers 
XXX


----------



## Zaxter

Colombo said:


> Dear zaxter
> 
> When did u get your ACS VALIDATION
> please provide all the information that you have provided to them .
> It ll be easier us to give you an openion with this regars
> 
> Cheers
> XXX


I had received my acs in Oct 2012. I have about 9+ years of experience as of today. Post reduction of 2 years, I will be left with 7+ years of experience


----------



## felix2020

Zaxter said:


> Hi All, I just received a mail from NSW asking me to update my EOI by reducing 2 years from my overall experience thereby reducing my number points following which she asked me to intimate her. Post which she said she would nominate me on skillselect.
> 
> My question is, should i just reduce 2 years in my number of years of experience though acs has validated my experience?


It is the same whether you get nominated with 60 points or 80 points. After you get nominated and invited, points are not an issue. Points are important up to the point of invitation. After that all applicants are processed at the same way.


----------



## Zaxter

felix2020 said:


> It is the same whether you get nominated with 60 points or 80 points. After you get nominated and invited, points are not an issue. Points are important up to the point of invitation. After that all applicants are processed at the same way.


Thanks Felix2000 and Columbo for your feedback. So should I just go ahead and reduce 2 years of my experience ie edit in EOI? I started working in Sept 2004, should i mention my start date of working as Sept 2006 instead? As it will go against what is mentioned in my ACS doc? My guess is that is how it should be as I have given my ACS earlier.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Zaxter said:


> Thanks Felix2000 and Columbo for your feedback. So should I just go ahead and reduce 2 years of my experience ie edit in EOI? I started working in Sept 2004, should i mention my start date of working as Sept 2006 instead? As it will go against what is mentioned in my ACS doc? My guess is that is how it should be as I have given my ACS earlier.


You need to mention your complete work experience in EOI however split the exp by marking Relevant and non relevant.. 

EOI will calculate points only on the basis of wrk exp which is marked as relevant but in the summary page you will see the complete work experience with Flag - Relevant and non relevant respectively.

Hope it helps..


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Scenario:

I and my wife are working in India as IT Professionals and I have filed my EOI in Sep for 189 with 60 points and waiting for the invite.
I got spouse skill assessment done and claiming additional 5 points for her as well making a total of 60..

Now, I have an offer from a US based company to work in US on H1B and they might be asking me to come to US soon..

Question:

If my wife resigns and goes with me as a dependent to US, Is her Skill assessment still valid 
and can I continue to claim 5 points I have claimed for spouse assessment?

For those who are claiming 5 points for spouse assessment , is it mandatory for their spouse to be working in India or abroad till one gets grant?


----------



## Zaxter

anujmalhotra262 said:


> You need to mention your complete work experience in EOI however split the exp by marking Relevant and non relevant..
> 
> EOI will calculate points only on the basis of wrk exp which is marked as relevant but in the summary page you will see the complete work experience with Flag - Relevant and non relevant respectively.
> 
> Hope it helps..


Thanks Anuj. The issue I face is all the years are valid. I am forced to reduce the no of years of experience to meet the new rules.

Btw with ref to your query, ACS is valid only for 2 years from the date of assessment. So you would have to use the existing ACS within this period.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Zaxter said:


> Thanks Anuj. The issue I face is all the years are valid. I am forced to reduce the no of years of experience to meet the new rules.
> 
> Btw with ref to your query, ACS is valid only for 2 years from the date of assessment. So you would have to use the existing ACS within this period.


Hi,

I agree that ACS is valid for 2 yrs and I will keep the Immigration process keep rolling for Aus as one gets atleast a yr time to migrate.

I am worried if my wife leaves her job say in the month of Dec and we go to US dec and I get invite in the month of Jan from Aus.

In that case I would be able to submit salary slips and employement letters till dec only ( If she resigns in Dec) 

what would be the fate of her assessment and 5 points I claim for her assessment?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Hi Everyone, Please suggest me the solution to this problem..

I and my wife are working in IT in India and I have claimed 5 points in my EOI for my spouse as well. I have applied for 189 and my total score is 60.

I also have an offer from a US based company who has filed my H1B and might ask me to join by end of this yr.. 

If my wife goes as dependent to US with me after leaving her job then can I still claim 5 points for spouse assesment or not?

Ex: she leaves her job in Dec and we go to US and in Jan I get invitation, then I will be able to showcase payslip and release letter till Dec only and Dec onwards she wont be working.. 
What will happen to 5 points in that case? 

Is it required that at the time of the invitation spouse needs to be working in order to claim 5 points?

Pls suggest..


----------



## smtouseef

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi Everyone, Please suggest me the solution to this problem..
> 
> I and my wife are working in IT in India and I have claimed 5 points in my EOI for my spouse as well. I have applied for 189 and my total score is 60.
> 
> I also have an offer from a US based company who has filed my H1B and might ask me to join by end of this yr..
> 
> If my wife goes as dependent to US with me after leaving her job then can I still claim 5 points for spouse assesment or not?
> 
> Ex: she leaves her job in Dec and we go to US and in Jan I get invitation, then I will be able to showcase payslip and release letter till Dec only and Dec onwards she wont be working..
> What will happen to 5 points in that case?
> 
> Is it required that at the time of the invitation spouse needs to be working in order to claim 5 points?
> 
> Pls suggest..


Hi, 
I just lodged application a few days back . I have claimed 5 points for my wife . 
During visa application It asked about wife work details as well, and I had to upload the skill assessment letter for her.
I guess If the assessment letter is having required experience to claim the 5 points, If she leaves job also that should not matter since u are the main applicant.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

smtouseef said:


> Hi,
> I just lodged application a few days back . I have claimed 5 points for my wife .
> During visa application It asked about wife work details as well, and I had to upload the skill assessment letter for her.
> I guess If the assessment letter is having required experience to claim the 5 points, If she leaves job also that should not matter since u are the main applicant.


Thanks for the Info...


----------



## anujmalhotra262

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Thanks for the Info...



Agree, after filing visa application if dependent leaves the job then there is no issue as all required documents have been submitted.. the question is what if she has to leave the job before getting the invite..


----------



## felix2020

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Agree, after filing visa application if dependent leaves the job then there is no issue as all required documents have been submitted.. the question is what if she has to leave the job before getting the invite..


DIAC doesn't have specific work requirements for dependents. They only need skill assessment and IELTS for spouse to claim 5 points. ACS requires work experience, if the spouse gets positive assessment from ACS, that assessment letter should be sufficient.


----------



## multiple_visa_holder

Zaxter said:


> Hi All, I just received a mail from NSW asking me to update my EOI by reducing 2 years from my overall experience thereby reducing my number points following which she asked me to intimate her. Post which she said she would nominate me on skillselect.
> 
> My question is, should i just reduce 2 years in my number of years of experience though acs has validated my experience?


I think as per new guidelines from DIAC ( which are not yet clear), 2-6 years are getting reduced from total experience based on a person's education. My agent has already reduced my experience in EOI even before I get a invite. My point score has gone down by 5 & my date of effect has also changed  
He is MARA registered agent & told they received an update from DIAC on same.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

multiple_visa_holder said:


> I think as per new guidelines from DIAC ( which are not yet clear), 2-6 years are getting reduced from total experience based on a person's education. My agent has already reduced my experience in EOI even before I get a invite. My point score has gone down by 5 & my date of effect has also changed
> He is MARA registered agent & told they received an update from DIAC on same.


Hi Buddy,

It's too sad to hear that DIAC is giving hard times for applicants, particularly, the ones who work in a different area from the field what he graduated. Anyway, hope this would be revised in future. and things will be better soon. However, i wish you to get invite very soon.

Don't panic about your situation although it's very intricate to digest the things like change of visa date of effect and reduction of points.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Any email address where i can drop and email and ask visa related questoins?


----------



## anj1976

anuj the assessment states you should have X number of years experience out of which 12 months have to be in last 24 months.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Hi,

The new format doesnt say so, The new format is as follows:


Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 12 June 2013.
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
Your Master of Computer Application from XXX University completed July 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
Your Bachelor of Computer Applications from XXX University completed April 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing 

The following employment after July 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 07/08 - 03/11 (2yrs 8mths)
Position: Consultant - Sap-Mdm
Employer: XXXXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 03/11 - 06/13 (2yrs 3mths)
Position: Senior Associate Consultant
Employer: XXXXX
Country: INDIA

Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

Page 2
This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS makes no representation regarding:
• The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content.
• The suitability of the applicant for migration or employment.
This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter.
The ACS thanks you for your application and looks forward to assisting you with your future as an ICT
Professional.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

anj1976 said:


> anuj the assessment states you should have X number of years experience out of which 12 months have to be in last 24 months.



Hi,

The new format doesnt say so, The new format is as follows:


Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 12 June 2013.
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
Your Master of Computer Application from XXX University completed July 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
Your Bachelor of Computer Applications from XXX University completed April 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing 

The following employment after July 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 07/08 - 03/11 (2yrs 8mths)
Position: Consultant - Sap-Mdm
Employer: XXXXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 03/11 - 06/13 (2yrs 3mths)
Position: Senior Associate Consultant
Employer: XXXXX
Country: INDIA

Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

Page 2
This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS makes no representation regarding:
• The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content.
• The suitability of the applicant for migration or employment.
This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter.
The ACS thanks you for your application and looks forward to assisting you with your future as an ICT
Professional.


----------



## sukhjinder

any news about 190 for software


----------



## sukhjinder

please advice about submitting EOI for 261313 with ielts L7,R 7,W 6, S7.5 and ACS skill assessment of 4 years 11 months.

I am not eligible for 189 but what about 190. shall i submit eoi now or wait for any other announcement as 190 is stopped for ict.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

sukhjinder said:


> please advice about submitting EOI for 261313 with ielts L7,R 7,W 6, S7.5 and ACS skill assessment of 4 years 11 months.
> 
> I am not eligible for 189 but what about 190. shall i submit eoi now or wait for any other announcement as 190 is stopped for ict.



I think u should wait,,


----------



## Mroks

sukhjinder said:


> please advice about submitting EOI for 261313 with ielts L7,R 7,W 6, S7.5 and ACS skill assessment of 4 years 11 months.
> 
> I am not eligible for 189 but what about 190. shall i submit eoi now or wait for any other announcement as 190 is stopped for ict.


NSW has not opened for your code. Vic requires 7 band in each. Currently waiting is the only option. Mean time try getting 7 band in each which will make you eligible for 189 as well as for Vic SS.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Mroks said:


> NSW has not opened for your code. Vic requires 7 band in each. Currently waiting is the only option. Mean time try getting 7 band in each which will make you eligible for 189 as well as for Vic SS.


Hi Mroks,

Need help

I have filed EOI for subclass 189 and have claimed 5 points for spouse sponsorship for which I have already got the assessment done for my wife and have IELTS handy.
Our total score is coming out to be 60 points and as per latest trend there seems to be a delay in getting Invite for 60 pointers. I have a situation and would need guidance to proceed further. 

I have a job offer from a US based company and i might be required to join that company by end of this year.. My wife who is currently working will have to leave her job and go to USA with me on a dependent visa. 

As per rules, I need to update EOI with changes from time to time and will be doing that( updating my Current employment status and adding details of new employer). But if my wife will stop working then what would be the fate of those spouse points? Can I still claim those 5 points for spouse assessment or spouse needs to be working till the visa application is filed after getting the invite?

Would appreciate if you can help me with this Scenario so that I can take a decision accordingly

Awaiting response.


----------



## Mroks

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi Mroks,
> 
> Need help
> 
> I have filed EOI for subclass 189 and have claimed 5 points for spouse sponsorship for which I have already got the assessment done for my wife and have IELTS handy.
> Our total score is coming out to be 60 points and as per latest trend there seems to be a delay in getting Invite for 60 pointers. I have a situation and would need guidance to proceed further.
> 
> I have a job offer from a US based company and i might be required to join that company by end of this year.. My wife who is currently working will have to leave her job and go to USA with me on a dependent visa.
> 
> As per rules, I need to update EOI with changes from time to time and will be doing that( updating my Current employment status and adding details of new employer). But if my wife will stop working then what would be the fate of those spouse points? Can I still claim those 5 points for spouse assessment or spouse needs to be working till the visa application is filed after getting the invite?
> 
> Would appreciate if you can help me with this Scenario so that I can take a decision accordingly
> 
> Awaiting response.


As per my understanding there is no criteria for spouse employment.
In case you want to speed the process, you can opt for state sponsorship 190. But for this both of your nominated occupation has to be on CSOL.


----------



## slvicky

*Updated My EOI*

slvicky------- 489 (Relative Sponsorship) --- 261313 --- 65 --- 20th Sept 2013

Updated my EOI with five years experience & moved to 65 pointers club 

Hopefully, lucky enough to receive invitation with next couple of rounds :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ivetka233

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> Here is my analysis about the invitation round and possibility of getting invited for 65 points.
> 
> After looking at results, i am happy that now out of these 6 occupations, 5 have been started inviting 65 point holders. In other words, number of 70/75/80 pointers have been diminished to some extent.
> 
> As a result, i am sure that future rounds will open the doors for many 60 pointers as well. Moreover, we can presume that in upcoming rounds, the points scores of new applicants may not go beyond 70/75. In short, this is a good sign and relief for people having 60 points.
> 
> My personal opinion is that 60 point holders who lodged EOI earlier in this program year, perhaps, May, June, July under these 6 occupations might be surprised with invites in couple of rounds. Perhaps, within December, Jaunary or February, number of people holding 60 points invited will witness positive trend
> 
> So, cheers all and success will be ours!
> 
> Sathiya


But the current 60 point holders do fight every day for more points,, nobody just wait for invite,,so 65+ holders will keep comming it will never like stop or sth,, is illogical. Hope even 60 holders get invite, but in reallity it look so tricky to just wait,,,,


----------



## Colombo

Dear All;

Hope we will receive the golden e-mail during this new week.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## samkalu

slvicky said:


> slvicky------- 489 (Relative Sponsorship) --- 261313 --- 65 --- 20th Sept 2013
> 
> Updated my EOI with five years experience & moved to 65 pointers club
> 
> Hopefully, lucky enough to receive invitation with next couple of rounds :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


Will u get an updated exp.letter again for diac after u get the invite


----------



## ccham

Mn01--------------189---261313---65---6th Sep, 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,201
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013

I updated the our older list. can we maintain this list for further rounds?


----------



## jre05

ccham said:


> Mn01--------------189---261313---65---6th Sep, 2013
> Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
> prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
> esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
> GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
> Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
> anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
> nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
> kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> roposh-------------189---261312---60---15 July 2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,201
> gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> 
> I updated the our older list. can we maintain this list for further rounds?


This list probably needs fine tuning. From this list, few people applied for SS and already got approval and invite and some further filed eVisa application too and awaiting CO.

Nandini - SA approval and invitation long back (Don't know if she applied eVisa already).

Roposh - Victoria approval and invitation and applied for eVisa too long back.

Not sure about others, it needs to be checked. Thus, these people who applied 190 already will not be in 189 list ? (Because they already paid for eVisa 190).

Best regards,
JR


----------



## kmann

jre05 said:


> This list probably needs fine tuning. From this list, few people applied for SS and already got approval and invite and some further filed eVisa application too and awaiting CO.
> 
> Nandini - SA approval and invitation long back (Don't know if she applied eVisa already).
> 
> Roposh - Victoria approval and invitation and applied for eVisa too long back.
> 
> Not sure about others, it needs to be checked. Thus, these people who applied 190 already will not be in 189 list ? (Because they already paid for eVisa 190).
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


You are right jre. You can remove me from the list as I have applied for SS and have already lodged my VISA application under 190.

I wish all the best to all of you and may you get your invitation soon.:thumb::thumb::thumb:

Regards,
Karan


----------



## ccham

Mn01--------------189---261313---65---6th Sep, 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,201
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013

i removed them.


----------



## Zaxter

multiple_visa_holder said:


> I think as per new guidelines from DIAC ( which are not yet clear), 2-6 years are getting reduced from total experience based on a person's education. My agent has already reduced my experience in EOI even before I get a invite. My point score has gone down by 5 & my date of effect has also changed
> He is MARA registered agent & told they received an update from DIAC on same.


I have updated my EOI to reflect 2 years of less experience and send a communication to nsw to this regard as was requested by them. Hope for the best


----------



## slvicky

samkalu said:


> Will u get an updated exp.letter again for diac after u get the invite


Yes, that's the plan . According to my agent, that's enough to gain points. 

Please add me to that list,

slvicky------- 489 (Relative Sponsorship) --- 261313 --- 65 --- 20th Sept 2013


----------



## jre05

kmann said:


> You are right jre. You can remove me from the list as I have applied for SS and have already lodged my VISA application under 190.
> 
> I wish all the best to all of you and may you get your invitation soon.:thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Thanks kmann, best wishes to your application further.

Best regards,
JR

ccham,

Nice, thanks.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## ccham

Mn01--------------189---261313---65---6th Sep, 2013
slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 65 --- 20th Sept 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,201
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013


----------



## xoxz

ccham said:


> Mn01--------------189---261313---65---6th Sep, 2013
> slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 65 --- 20th Sept 2013
> Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
> prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
> esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
> GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
> Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
> anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,201
> gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013


xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013


----------



## Kavya9

Hi All,

I have total 10+years of experience. Applied for ACS in August and would get result by November end. I want to know if I take break of 1 year in my job, will it effect EOI and VISA application process. Do I need to be working till I get VISA in my hand? Please suggest.


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

What is difference between subclass 189, 190 and 489? I have got assess for ANZCO 141111 and its positive. I am intending to apply SS for WA . What category does it fall. 

For SS with lets say 60 points , how long it take to get invited....

My occupation is in demand list of WA and NT(priority list), what should i opt for?

Please help....


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Kavya9 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have total 10+years of experience. Applied for ACS in August and would get result by November end. I want to know if I take break of 1 year in my job, will it effect EOI and VISA application process. Do I need to be working till I get VISA in my hand? Please suggest.


Kavya,

it doesn't matter. DIAC will send an invite based on your points scores and not whether you are currently working on or not. That's why, they indicated your work experience in past 10 years. But, if you take long break, say 4-5 years, obviously, your points under work experience will be diminished making it difficult for you to get invite. Because, DIAC considers the relevant experience in last 10 years only. You are on the safe side and if you take a gap of 1 year, it will reduce your points.

Moreover, you don't need to work until you gfet an invite. Just enter the last date in your EOI and wait for getting invites. In fact, if you hold better scores, you will get visa soon on condition that you apply under 190 visa.

So, no need to panic.

All the best!
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> What is difference between subclass 189, 190 and 489? I have got assess for ANZCO 141111 and its positive. I am intending to apply SS for WA . What category does it fall.
> 
> For SS with lets say 60 points , how long it take to get invited....
> 
> My occupation is in demand list of WA and NT(priority list), what should i opt for?
> 
> Please help....


Amit, 

firstly, you should check your points on all the above visas and then you must take the decision based on numerous factors.

Firstly, 189 is the independent category visa with which you can fly across aussy to seek for better employment and can sponsor your relatives as well.

190 is the state sponsored visa, with which you will become a PR holder yet you need to survive within the sponsored region/steate. You cant go out of the sate/regios for seeking job opportunities.

489 is the temporary provisional visa that allows you to stay and work in a region/state. You have to apply for PR after completion of 2 years's stay in that region. You can't sponsor any family relative under this visa.

SS visas are processed at rapid pace. Perhaps within 2-3 months following lodgement of visa application and documents. But, it varies beased on availability of case officers, your occupation etc.

Let me know your individual points scores under various factors to help you better.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

sathiyaseelan said:


> Amit,
> 
> firstly, you should check your points on all the above visas and then you must take the decision based on numerous factors.
> 
> Firstly, 189 is the independent category visa with which you can fly across aussy to seek for better employment and can sponsor your relatives as well.
> 
> 190 is the state sponsored visa, with which you will become a PR holder yet you need to survive within the sponsored region/steate. You cant go out of the sate/regios for seeking job opportunities.
> 
> 489 is the temporary provisional visa that allows you to stay and work in a region/state. You have to apply for PR after completion of 2 years's stay in that region. You can't sponsor any family relative under this visa.
> 
> SS visas are processed at rapid pace. Perhaps within 2-3 months following lodgement of visa application and documents. But, it varies beased on availability of case officers, your occupation etc.
> 
> Let me know your individual points scores under various factors to help you better.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


Hey Thanks buddy...

I think i am eligible for SS only. If they consider my experience 8 years than I am scoring 65 points.

But if they consider my experience less than that than my score is 60.

I am intended to apply for WA SS. But just now i read that WA is going to revise their criteria on 1st. Oct. so confused.

My trade is Cafe or Restaurant Manager, which is available in WA and NT(priority list, not high priority list)

Kindly tel me what to do..I am thinking of applying EOI tomorrow for WA.

Regards,

Ami


----------



## sathiyaseelan

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hey Thanks buddy...
> 
> I think i am eligible for SS only. If they consider my experience 8 years than I am scoring 65 points.
> 
> But if they consider my experience less than that than my score is 60.
> 
> I am intended to apply for WA SS. But just now i read that WA is going to revise their criteria on 1st. Oct. so confused.
> 
> My trade is Cafe or Restaurant Manager, which is available in WA and NT(priority list, not high priority list)
> 
> Kindly tel me what to do..I am thinking of applying EOI tomorrow for WA.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ami


Amit,

again, give me the individual points scores for age, exp, education etc. to come with conclusion on which rout you should follow in. Also, just apply for WA SS as they are going to revise the rules soon. I guess, your profile will be in the new list as well. So, no need to worry a lot. else, you can score 7 in each section of ielts to make you eligible for 189 visa as well. Thus, you need to maximize the doors you can knock.

But, go for applying WA SS soon.

All the very best!

Sathiya


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

sathiyaseelan said:


> Amit,
> 
> again, give me the individual points scores for age, exp, education etc. to come with conclusion on which rout you should follow in. Also, just apply for WA SS as they are going to revise the rules soon. I guess, your profile will be in the new list as well. So, no need to worry a lot. else, you can score 7 in each section of ielts to make you eligible for 189 visa as well. Thus, you need to maximize the doors you can knock.
> 
> But, go for applying WA SS soon.
> 
> All the very best!
> 
> Sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

My DOB is 01-03-1981 so 32 running, 30 points, if get invitation before Feb,2014

My qualification is B.Sc. Hotel Management in 2005( I got my final certificate), however i completed college in 2003 and since then I am working. 

So 15 points for education as assessment says AQF diploma level. 

For experience I am not sure, however even they consider from 2005 I get 10 points.

SS Point is 5.

IELTS Score- L-8.5, R-7, S&W-6.5 , OA-7, So zero point for language ability.

Total either 60 or 65.

I hope this will give you better insight.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## felix2020

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> My DOB is 01-03-1981 so 32 running, 30 points, if get invitation before Feb,2014
> 
> My qualification is B.Sc. Hotel Management in 2005( I got my final certificate), however i completed college in 2003 and since then I am working.
> 
> So 15 points for education as assessment says AQF diploma level.
> 
> For experience I am not sure, however even they consider from 2005 I get 10 points.
> 
> SS Point is 5.
> 
> IELTS Score- L-8.5, R-7, S&W-6.5 , OA-7, So zero point for language ability.
> 
> Total either 60 or 65.
> 
> I hope this will give you better insight.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


AQF Diploma is only 10 points. Please recheck.


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

felix2020 said:


> AQF Diploma is only 10 points. Please recheck.


In first page of assessment, under heading required skill level , it is written that:-

"This occupation requires a qualification assessed as comparable to the educational level of an Australian qualification framework (AQF) diploma, in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation."

In second page, under deading of qualification, it is written that:-

"B. Sc. Science (Hospitality and hotel administration) awarded in 2005, by IGNOU. The qualification is at required level."

Under heading of field of study it is written that - Hospitality and hotel administration is highly relevant field of study.

Please tel me what do I understand , I get 10 or 15 points .

Amit


----------



## Rider

Just a tricky question...

I have applied for SA SS 190, and currently waiting for Invitation. 

My passport is going to expire in 5 months, so I have applied for renewal, and going to receive new passport in few days. However, I have provided my old passport details in both EOI and SA SS.

If I receive a new passport before SA 190 invitation, then I need to update my EOI with new passport details, will it be a issue for SA to see the mismatch of passport number in SA application (my old passport number) and EOI, and reject my Invitation???

Please guide me...


----------



## ccham

as i am ACS old format holder, i filled my EOI with total experience that assessed by ACS but if I want to remove my first 2 years from experience because of this new rules how can i do that? is there any place to mention that in EOI or should i mention the date after removing 2 yeas as job starting date?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

ccham said:


> as i am ACS old format holder, i filled my EOI with total experience that assessed by ACS but if I want to remove my first 2 years from experience because of this new rules how can i do that? is there any place to mention that in EOI or should i mention the date after removing 2 yeas as job starting date?


In EOI, you need to mention your work experience and mark it relevant or non relevant..


----------



## ccham

anujmalhotra262 said:


> In EOI, you need to mention your work experience and mark it relevant or non relevant..


that means i have to divide my experiences to 2 parts as i am working in same place from the start. after that i should mark my first part as non-relevant and other part as relevant.

for example: 
2005-01-01 to 2007-01-01 in xxx company non-relevant
2007-01-01 to ---- in xxx company relevant

am i correct?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Hi, 

I called DAIC and confirmed following points:

If you are claiming 5 points for spouse assessment, it is not mandatory that she should be working or non working.. Only Criteria is to have Assessment letter and IELTS to apply. 

If you above mentioned documents are with you and she leaves her job, then it will not impact your application in anyways...

Also, If a person changes his job after assessment is done. One doesn't not have to get the re-assessment done... 

Hope it helps...


----------



## anujmalhotra262

*Hi*



ccham said:


> that means i have to divide my experiences to 2 parts as i am working in same place from the start. after that i should mark my first part as non-relevant and other part as relevant.
> 
> for example:
> 2005-01-01 to 2007-01-01 in xxx company non-relevant
> 2007-01-01 to ---- in xxx company relevant
> 
> am i correct?


Yes, thats correct..


----------



## Mattooose

*EOI with 60 points...*

Hi ,
I have submitted my EOI on 21st of Sept with 60 Points. My consultant told me to apply for Victoria State Sponsorship. I decided to wait for 3 rounds of invitation to see whether I would be lucky to get the invitation through 189. If I still dont, I would go apply for Victoria State Sponsorship. Is this a right move ? Or should I have straightaway tried for Victoria S.S ? Please advice.
Also, How time does it take to get the invite from Victoria if I apply for S.S ?
Any information on this would be of great help to me.


----------



## ccham

Mattooose said:


> Hi ,
> I have submitted my EOI on 21st of Sept with 60 Points. My consultant told me to apply for Victoria State Sponsorship. I decided to wait for 3 rounds of invitation to see whether I would be lucky to get the invitation through 189. If I still dont, I would go apply for Victoria State Sponsorship. Is this a right move ? Or should I have straightaway tried for Victoria S.S ? Please advice.
> Also, How time does it take to get the invite from Victoria if I apply for S.S ?
> Any information on this would be of great help to me.


what is your occupation? in these days victoria is issuing SS so fast i saw few guys got it with in a week.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Mattooose said:


> Hi ,
> I have submitted my EOI on 21st of Sept with 60 Points. My consultant told me to apply for Victoria State Sponsorship. I decided to wait for 3 rounds of invitation to see whether I would be lucky to get the invitation through 189. If I still dont, I would go apply for Victoria State Sponsorship. Is this a right move ? Or should I have straightaway tried for Victoria S.S ? Please advice.
> Also, How time does it take to get the invite from Victoria if I apply for S.S ?
> Any information on this would be of great help to me.


If you have option for SS then go ahead for it..


----------



## Mattooose

Hi,
I am applying for application programmer 261312. I have around 9.5 years exp, out of which 5.5 was approved by ACS. My concern is that we are getting restricted to only 1 state, if we apply for S.S


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Mattooose said:


> Hi,
> I am applying for application programmer 261312. I have around 9.5 years exp, out of which 5.5 was approved by ACS. My concern is that we are getting restricted to only 1 state, if we apply for S.S



Agree there is a restriction of 2 yrs in a state but if the state has job openings for your occupation, then it hardly matters... 
My total score for in IELTS is 7.5 but i scored 6.5 in writing, which has left no options for me in state. 
For me there is just one option, wait with 60 points for 189 as for SS min IELTS requirement is 7 band in each and overall 7 for Developer programmer


----------



## ccham

Mattooose said:


> Hi,
> I am applying for application programmer 261312. I have around 9.5 years exp, out of which 5.5 was approved by ACS. My concern is that we are getting restricted to only 1 state, if we apply for S.S


you have to stay first 2 years in sponsoring state


----------



## amitw

Hi All,
Please help me with one of the EOI question:
"Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* "

I do not want to apply for my wife's visa with this application, neither do I want to claim any points for her skills.
But would apply for her next year.
Should I select 'Yes' or 'No' for this question?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

amitw said:


> Hi All,
> Please help me with one of the EOI question:
> "Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* "
> 
> I do not want to apply for my wife's visa with this application, neither do I want to claim any points for her skills.
> But would apply for her next year.
> Should I select 'Yes' or 'No' for this question?


Amit,

It is "No" as you are not including your wife at present. You can take her as dependent in next year as you wished and hence there is no need to add her here. So, the answer is "no".

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Mattooose said:


> Hi,
> I am applying for application programmer 261312. I have around 9.5 years exp, out of which 5.5 was approved by ACS. My concern is that we are getting restricted to only 1 state, if we apply for S.S


I have submitted my EOI on 21st of Sept with 60 Points.

Hi friend,

Taking your case into account, i would like to recommend you to through the routes of 190 visa as there is a hige competition in your profile code 2613. Your occupation group is there in the list of those 6 occupations that follow prorata base and 50-50 allocation between 190 and 189/489. So, already there are many 60 pointe holders who have been waiting from say, June or july, 2013. As a result, the chanmces for you to get invite is narrow, at present, though the situation may turn good in later months of this program year, i guess. But, you will be more prioritized than 55 pointers applying for 190 visa.

So, if you wan to relocate to aussy immediately and are able to find jobs and settle down in a limited region, you can choose this way. But, consider other factors as well like availability of jobs in that state etc prior to making such a verdict.

I, furthermore, imagine that jobs are there in plenty. But, initial intricacies are expected for a couple of months at least.

All the best!

Sathiya


----------



## JaxSantiago

Considering that ACS takes about 3 months to process an assessment, can you claim for that "processing time" provided that you are still in the same company?

For example, ACS deducted 2 years from your experience, leaving you with 4 yrs 10 months. Since processing took 3 months, that should give you 5 yrs and 1 month as relevant experience. Can you claim 5 pts in EOI then and just submit updated documents (employment certificate) once an invite is given?


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

hi,

My skill assessment says:-

E*employment Assessed:-
Restaurant manager- Hotel xxxxx-3/2013 to 8/2013
Restaurant manager- Hotel xxxxx-7/2012 to 3/2-13 
Duration of Employment-
Based on the evidence provided,years of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this skill assessment. Employment describe above meets the minimum requirements for this occupation.*

My question is I have more than 8 years of experience, my agent is telling me that they have considered only 1.5 yr. of experience , which is mentioned in the "employment assessed".

Please tel me whether i can claim 10 points or not for my EOI orif i mention all my emplacement in my EOI, can i get 15 points?

What do i understand from above mentioned outcome from VETASSESS.

Can i apply for EOI...

PLZ HELP??????


----------



## thanthtooa

Hi all,

It was a good news .. that we got to know our results with ACS , ard 8 yrs experience out of which ard 7 yrs with ACS 263111. So, now we are preparing for IELTS band 7 in Nov .. So that we can go with 60 points under 189 subclass. What my next is after IELTS .. what documents need to be prepared ? Other than under subclass visa 189 .. Which other visa do you have any idea to go on ??? 
Appreciate your suggestions and experience.

Good Luck !
Samantha


----------



## Zaxter

Hi All, 

I received my invitation from NSW a few minutes back. So thats half the bridge crossed. Now the important task of collating docs, medicals etc. Hope this is as smooth as journey I had until now.

Unable to update my signature as I typing this from my phone.

* Received acknowledgement on 16th Aug. 

* Received a request to reduce no for years of exp hence reduce no of points claimed on 20 sept. 

* Nomination received on 24th Sept.


----------



## jre05

Zaxter said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my invitation from NSW a few minutes back. So thats half the bridge crossed. Now the important task of collating docs, medicals etc. Hope this is as smooth as journey I had until now.
> 
> Unable to update my signature as I typing this from my phone.
> 
> * Received acknowledgement on 16th Aug.
> 
> * Received a request to reduce no for years of exp hence reduce no of points claimed on 20 sept.
> 
> * Nomination received on 24th Sept.




Hello Zaxter,

Congratulations. May I know is yours was old ACS ? Why they asked you to reduce points for work experience ? What was your education ? And What was your ANZ Code ?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sathiyaseelan

JaxSantiago said:


> Considering that ACS takes about 3 months to process an assessment, can you claim for that "processing time" provided that you are still in the same company?
> 
> For example, ACS deducted 2 years from your experience, leaving you with 4 yrs 10 months. Since processing took 3 months, that should give you 5 yrs and 1 month as relevant experience. Can you claim 5 pts in EOI then and just submit updated documents (employment certificate) once an invite is given?


Buddy,

It's needless to say that your work experience is accumulative if you work with same designation having same roles that were assessed for and can support this additional experience by showing letter of roles and responsibilities, experience letter, recommendation letter mentioning your same designation. In fact, the skill select system adds and updates your points on completion of 3/5/8 years automatically,

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## amitw

thanthtooa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It was a good news .. that we got to know our results with ACS , ard 8 yrs experience out of which ard 7 yrs with ACS 263111. So, now we are preparing for IELTS band 7 in Nov .. So that we can go with 60 points under 189 subclass. What my next is after IELTS .. what documents need to be prepared ? Other than under subclass visa 189 .. Which other visa do you have any idea to go on ???
> Appreciate your suggestions and experience.
> 
> Good Luck !
> Samantha


http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/121243-189-190-invitations-holders-94.html 

Apart from 189 is the only independent type of PR.
There are some other for employer or relative sponsorship, or business.


----------



## Zaxter

jre05 said:


> Hello Zaxter,
> 
> Congratulations. May I know is yours was old ACS ? Why they asked you to reduce points for work experience ? What was your education ? And What was your ANZ Code ?
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Thanks JR.

At the timing of filing my EOI, I had over 9 years of experience whereby I claimed 15 points as my experience was over 8. This included time from when I passed from college. I had completed my ACS certification in Oct 2012 ( the old one). As my education was closely related to my nominated occupation, and as per the new rule, NSW had contacted me and asked to reduce 2 years which then becomes around 7 years of experience effectively reducing 5 points. My ANZ code is 262113 - Sys admin.

Incase your education is not deemed closely related to your nominated occupation, they will reduce 4 years of your experience. The points will then have to recalculated. 

The above information can be found at the following link. 

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

*Page 8 under section "Skilled Employment Date"*

I myself was not clear of this so called new rule that everyone was talking about until i received the mail from NSW. Upon doing some search on ACS site was able to find this.


----------



## greeniearun

Sep 23 with 60 points for Software Engineer. One question folks - Can I view the number of EOIs still waiting for an invite for my job code ? 

Thanks


----------



## PPPPPP

My name is missing PPPPPP
Developer Programmer 60 points 4th Sept 189


----------



## jre05

Zaxter said:


> Thanks JR.
> 
> At the timing of filing my EOI, I had over 9 years of experience whereby I claimed 15 points as my experience was over 8. This included time from when I passed from college. I had completed my ACS certification in Oct 2012 ( the old one). As my education was closely related to my nominated occupation, and as per the new rule, NSW had contacted me and asked to reduce 2 years which then becomes around 7 years of experience effectively reducing 5 points. My ANZ code is 262113 - Sys admin.
> 
> Incase your education is not deemed closely related to your nominated occupation, they will reduce 4 years of your experience. The points will then have to recalculated.
> 
> The above information can be found at the following link.
> 
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
> 
> *Page 8 under section "Skilled Employment Date"*
> 
> I myself was not clear of this so called new rule that everyone was talking about until i received the mail from NSW. Upon doing some search on ACS site was able to find this.


So which means, since I have also old ACS with 4 years of experience and also my education is not relevant to occupation, I can expect 4 years deduction (Meaning, 5 points reduction). 

Anyway, I cn confidently submit with 65 points and then if they want to reduce 4 years and thus 5 points, it is ok as long as they can contact me as in your case, and ask me to adjust my EOI to 60 from 65.

Hope there wouldn't be a problem in my case if I thus submit my application with 65 ?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

greeniearun said:


> Sep 23 with 60 points for Software Engineer. One question folks - Can I view the number of EOIs still waiting for an invite for my job code ?
> 
> Thanks


No, one cannot see the number of EOIs in queue. But, its presumed that, software applicants are high. Applicants since May 28th is not being invited for 60 points and for 189, for software code. Its anticipated that, people with software code get invite in November or before that. (Like last year how it happened)

Best regards,
JR


----------



## ccham

Mn01--------------189---261313---65---6th Sep, 2013
slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 65 --- 20th Sept 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013

updated.


----------



## svshinde83

"Half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional). These arrangements commenced on 2 September 2013."
So what is the exact number of seats left as of today for independent 189, if we remove State or territory Government?


----------



## rroz

jre05 said:


> No, one cannot see the number of EOIs in queue. But, its presumed that, software applicants are high. Applicants since May 28th is not being invited for 60 points and for 189, for software code. Its anticipated that, people with software code get invite in November or before that. (Like last year how it happened)
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


So i can also hope that I might get invitation with 60 points
I have applied EOI on july 21 with 60 points for BA job code.


----------



## Mattooose

jre05 said:


> No, one cannot see the number of EOIs in queue. But, its presumed that, software applicants are high. Applicants since May 28th is not being invited for 60 points and for 189, for software code. Its anticipated that, people with software code get invite in November or before that. (Like last year how it happened)
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Hi JR,
How did you get the info that all the applicants invited since may for the software code are above 60 points ? I see they have send around 1700 invitations for software since July from the immigration website. But they don't the points. I am a little worried as I fall in to the category of 60 pts for software code. Eoi submitted last Saturday.


----------



## ccham

svshinde83 said:


> "Half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional). These arrangements commenced on 2 September 2013."
> So what is the exact number of seats left as of today for independent 189, if we remove State or territory Government?


can't say exactly but it should be around 1500 for software engineer.


----------



## ccham

Mattooose said:


> Hi JR,
> How did you get the info that all the applicants invited since may for the software code are above 60 points ? I see they have send around 1700 invitations for software since July from the immigration website. But they don't the points. I am a little worried as I fall in to the category of 60 pts for software code. Eoi submitted last Saturday.


go through their reports SkillSelect you can find it your own


----------



## svshinde83

Even if we try to calculate the feasibility of 60ers of getting an invite. Out of the remaining seats.. say out of 1300 seats (considering the invitations already issued after Sept 2 round)...
I do not think all of the people who have EOI'ed on or after May '13 for the current Au financial year i.e. from July '13 till June '14 will receive invitations.
They might would even be carried forward as EOI remains valid for 2 years. If the candidate is patient enough, he might would score an additional 5 points based on his work.


----------



## ivetka233

Who can find out how many 60 or 65 points holders arein the pool? Who believe that 60 points holders will be invited next round?


----------



## jre05

rroz said:


> So i can also hope that I might get invitation with 60 points
> I have applied EOI on july 21 with 60 points for BA job code.


BA is reaching the occupation ceiling, so not sure how many applicants in 60 before you already in queue. I am not demotivating you, still making you aware of facts if in case you are not sure how to analyze.

Please see the below left seats for this program year.

SkillSelect

2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts*	1380	998

This means, the left over is 1380 - 998 = 382 (Which will be shared by 60,65, 70, 75, 80, 85, 90 pointers and also people with 55 if they go for SS/RSM i.e 190/489 visas subject to any state nomination).

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

Mattooose said:


> Hi JR,
> How did you get the info that all the applicants invited since may for the software code are above 60 points ? I see they have send around 1700 invitations for software since July from the immigration website. But they don't the points. I am a little worried as I fall in to the category of 60 pts for software code. Eoi submitted last Saturday.


As ccham mentioned, please go through every round results atleast for september, august and july in the link below under the heading "SkillSelect 16 September 2013 Invitation Round Results"

SkillSelect

60 pointers for software and BA category are going to be delayed but not too distant though.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Zaxter

jre05 said:


> So which means, since I have also old ACS with 4 years of experience and also my education is not relevant to occupation, I can expect 4 years deduction (Meaning, 5 points reduction).
> 
> Anyway, I cn confidently submit with 65 points and then if they want to reduce 4 years and thus 5 points, it is ok as long as they can contact me as in your case, and ask me to adjust my EOI to 60 from 65.
> 
> Hope there wouldn't be a problem in my case if I thus submit my application with 65 ?
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Correct. There shouldn't be a problem. I am sure they will ask you to reduce your claimed points *"IF REQUIRED*" before they go ahead and do anything.

As long as you are well within the 60 pointer level, you should be good. Don't worry at all.


----------



## svshinde83

Diac


----------



## svshinde83

-> DIAC ideally should display this information which they have not shared (they just mentioned 1/2 of the remaining seats). They should at least mention how many seats are available for 189 out of the total 4800 - (already invited so far) - (state sponsored allocated) = remaining seats. 

-> I do not think 60ers should expect an invitation at least until 3-6 more rounds of invitations are over.


----------



## jre05

Zaxter said:


> Correct. There shouldn't be a problem. I am sure they will ask you to reduce your claimed points *"IF REQUIRED*" before they go ahead and do anything.
> 
> As long as you are well within the 60 pointer level, you should be good. Don't worry at all.


Thanks a lot Zaxter, that helps me get confidence.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## ssaifuddin

Dear All

Is there any one monitoring occupation ceiling after each invitation round.

I am some figure, please correct it if there is any mistake.

After 05th Aug ......2613 Software and Applications Prog* 1333 average invite 445
After 19th Aug ......2613 Software and Applications Prog* 1333 no invite
After 02nd Sept .....2613 Software and Applications Prog* 1419 86 invite 
After 16th Sept .....2613 Software and Applications Prog* 1721 302 invite

If next 2 invite is bunch of 400 or 300 then the back log is clear.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## sahil1604

jre05 said:


> BA is reaching the occupation ceiling, so not sure how many applicants in 60 before you already in queue. I am not demotivating you, still making you aware of facts if in case you are not sure how to analyze.
> 
> Please see the below left seats for this program year.
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> 2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts*	1380	998
> 
> This means, the left over is 1380 - 998 = 382 (Which will be shared by 60,65, 70, 75, 80, 85, 90 pointers and also people with 55 if they go for SS/RSM i.e 190/489 visas subject to any state nomination).
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


I had applied on this profile -- 261112 system analyst in SA but now
It is showing 
*Currently not available for state nomination*

so now most prob i ll have to wait till Dec for the new list.


----------



## ringoranger

Sharing my timeline

------------------------- 
263111 | 18 Mar 2013 - ACS | 27 Apr 2013 - IELTS exam | 18 Jun 2013 - ACS result | 09 Sep 2013 - Lodged EOI Visa 190
| 09 Sep 2013 - Lodged SA SS for visa 190 |

Currently waiting for invitation....
------------------------- 
The blessing of the LORD brings wealth, and He adds no trouble to it.- Proverbs 10:22


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

sathiyaseelan said:


> I have submitted my EOI on 21st of Sept with 60 Points.
> 
> Hi friend,
> 
> Taking your case into account, i would like to recommend you to through the routes of 190 visa as there is a hige competition in your profile code 2613. Your occupation group is there in the list of those 6 occupations that follow prorata base and 50-50 allocation between 190 and 189/489. So, already there are many 60 pointe holders who have been waiting from say, June or july, 2013. As a result, the chanmces for you to get invite is narrow, at present, though the situation may turn good in later months of this program year, i guess. But, you will be more prioritized than 55 pointers applying for 190 visa.
> 
> So, if you wan to relocate to aussy immediately and are able to find jobs and settle down in a limited region, you can choose this way. But, consider other factors as well like availability of jobs in that state etc prior to making such a verdict.
> 
> I, furthermore, imagine that jobs are there in plenty. But, initial intricacies are expected for a couple of months at least.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Sathiya


hi sathiya

My skill assessment says:-

Eemployment Assessed:-
Restaurant manager- Hotel xxxxx-3/2013 to 8/2013
Restaurant manager- Hotel xxxxx-7/2012 to 3/2-13 
Duration of Employment-
Based on the evidence provided,years of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this skill assessment. Employment describe above meets the minimum requirements for this occupation.

My question is I have more than 8 years of experience, my agent is telling me that they have considered only 1.5 yr. of experience , which is mentioned in the "employment assessed".

Please tel me whether i can claim 10 points or not for my EOI or if i mention all my employment in my EOI, can i get 15 points?


What do i understand from above mentioned outcome from VETASSESS.

PLZ HELP??????


----------



## ric_gtb

jre05 said:


> So which means, since I have also old ACS with 4 years of experience and also my education is not relevant to occupation, I can expect 4 years deduction (Meaning, 5 points reduction).
> 
> Anyway, I cn confidently submit with 65 points and then if they want to reduce 4 years and thus 5 points, it is ok as long as they can contact me as in your case, and ask me to adjust my EOI to 60 from 65.
> 
> Hope there wouldn't be a problem in my case if I thus submit my application with 65 ?
> 
> Best regards,
> JR



Not sure if DIAC CO would allow that. I believe it was NSW CO who asked Zaxter to reduce his exp as per current rule. 

As most people feel, it might be a risk applying with full exp or undeducted points.


----------



## jre05

ric_gtb said:


> Not sure if DIAC CO would allow that. I believe it was NSW CO who asked Zaxter to reduce his exp as per current rule.
> 
> As most people feel, it might be a risk applying with full exp or undeducted points.


Hello ric_gtb,

That's exactly correct, it is a risk when applying with DIAC, but I am discussing about NSW CO for SS only. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

sahil1604 said:


> I had applied on this profile -- 261112 system analyst in SA but now
> It is showing
> *Currently not available for state nomination*
> 
> so now most prob i ll have to wait till Dec for the new list.


I have seen SS status changing for preferably Software occupation, within hours for atleast two different States. So it is not at all a surprise to see such changes happening in hourly basis too.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## ivetka233

svshinde83 said:


> -> DIAC ideally should display this information which they have not shared (they just mentioned 1/2 of the remaining seats). They should at least mention how many seats are available for 189 out of the total 4800 - (already invited so far) - (state sponsored allocated) = remaining seats.
> 
> -> I do not think 60ers should expect an invitation at least until 3-6 more rounds of invitations are over.


oh ok,, thanks i have friend who wait for invite too,,so very concern ab this. Yes i never come to know exact amount for SS for any occupation just summary number. 

Yes i am in same saying as you. 60 point holders can only pray is really tough,, very very stresfulll can imagine. But at least they are already have SS. 

The very different story is with peopel who are waiting for SS,,, they start the freeze on 5/8 so 5/11 will be bunch of new people with additional 10 points in pool, which maybe are not now. 
This is reallity says new 65+ holders will be busted from Novemeber,, so as it look like 60 point holders last chance invite is actually October.


----------



## ivetka233

oh ok,, thanks i have friend who wait for invite too,,so very concern ab this. Yes i never come to know exact amount for SS for any occupation just summary number. 

Yes i am in same saying as you. 60 point holders can only pray is really tough,, very very stresfulll can imagine. But at least they are already have SS. 

The very different story is with peopel who are waiting for SS,,, they start the freeze on 5/8 so 5/11 will be bunch of new people with additional 10 points in pool, which maybe are not now. 
This is reallity says new 65+ holders will be busted from Novemeber,, so as it look like 60 point holders last chance invite is actually October.


----------



## ivetka233

oh ok,, thanks i have friend who wait for invite too,,so very concern ab this. Yes i never come to know exact amount for SS for any occupation just summary number. 

Yes i am in same saying as you. 60 point holders can only pray is really tough,, very very stresfulll can imagine. But at least they are already have SS. 

The very different story is with peopel who are waiting for SS,,, they start the freeze on 5/8 so 5/11 will be bunch of new people with additional 10 points in pool, which maybe are not now. 
This is reallity says new 65+ holders will be busted from Novemeber,, so as it look like 60 point holders last chance invite is actually October.


----------



## oaa

I have been assessed under (261311) "Analyst Programmer"

1- How Many Points i need to apply "Independent or Sponsored"
2- Which state can Sponsor Me?
3- UpTo which time i have chance??

Thanks


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

Hi All,

Finally i have submitted my EOI, it says 65 points , i have mentioned all my employments since i finished my college. However my degree awarded to me after 1.5 yr. 

Lets hope for the best. I am also applying for PTA soon to confirm my points for experience and education.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally i have submitted my EOI, it says 65 points , i have mentioned all my employments since i finished my college. However my degree awarded to me after 1.5 yr.
> 
> Lets hope for the best. I am also applying for PTA soon to confirm my points for experience and education.


Pls update ur signature with the Statistics ( ACS applied date, subclass, score, EOI applied date etc) Do update the excel sheet as well under ACS and EOI tabs..

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=7


----------



## Mattooose

Hi JR, Ccham,
Thanks a lot for the info. I was not aware of this section in reports. I was only following the occupation ceiling section. I see some +ve there as the cut off was 60 in Aug 5 round for software code 
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 5 August 2013 Results

Can it happen that people with 60 pts for software code would get stranded without getting an invitation for the current year ?


----------



## ccham

Mattooose said:


> Hi JR, Ccham,
> Thanks a lot for the info. I was not aware of this section in reports. I was only following the occupation ceiling section. I see some +ve there as the cut off was 60 in Aug 5 round for software code
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 5 August 2013 Results
> 
> Can it happen that people with 60 pts for software code would get stranded without getting an invitation for the current year ?


most probably they would start to send the invitations for 60 point holders end of october round or november round


----------



## oaa

*I have been assessed under (261311) "Analyst Programmer"

1- How Many Points i need to apply "Independent or Sponsored"
2- Which state can Sponsor Me?
3- UpTo which time i have chance??

Thanks *


----------



## greeniearun

*Regarding automatic updation of points in EOI*

Hi All, 

My work experience currently is 4 years 10 months and ACS has confirmed the same. I have applied for EOI and have got only 5 points for work. If my application is still in queue after two/three months will I automatically awarded 5 more points for work experience (total 10 points) ? My learned friend says not so.

Please help


----------



## thumsupguy

*Skilled employment points calculation*

I have 12 yrs of total experience out of that 9ys 10 months Outside Australia and 2 yrs 2 month(as of today) in Australia. 

When I am adding my experience in EOI it is calculating only 15 points. It seems like EOI calculates experience only for last 10 yrs. If I consider last 10 yrs then I have got 7 yrs and 10 months which gives me 10 points (less than 8 yrs) and 2 yrs and 2 months in Australia (less than 3 yrs). 

I tried to change my Australia start date to one year later and I getting 60 points but I can put the wrong start date in EOI. 

Just because I have got 2+ yrs of Australia experience in last 10 yrs, I am loosing 5 points. Can someone help me if they have gone through the same problem?


----------



## sohel003

Add me
Name: Sohel
EOI submission date: 13 august, 2013,
subclass: 261313
Total points: 60


----------



## ccham

Mn01--------------189---261313---65---6th Sep, 2013
slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 65 --- 20th Sept 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013


----------



## sohel003

Adding my visa subclass :
Name: Sohel
EOI submission date: 13 august, 2013,
subclass: 261313 (189)
Total points: 60


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

hi, 
in my eoi i have claimed all my experience, all are in same trade with different capacity..and relevant to my anzco 141111....

how they consider my points for my experience...plz explain


----------



## sathiyaseelan

oaa said:


> *I have been assessed under (261311) "Analyst Programmer"
> 
> 1- How Many Points i need to apply "Independent or Sponsored"
> Independent visa (189) that allows you to mover around australia needs 60 points whereas state sponsored visa that is 190 needs 55 points to be able to lodge an application for nomination to a sate. A state, if nominates you, you will get 5 more points for sponsorship making your points 60 from 55. Another visa that is regional sponsored visa (489) needs 50 points you should posses. Region will give you 10 points if you are able to get nominated raising your scores to 60 from 50. Other than these there are many visas such as employer nominated visas etc.
> 
> 2- Which state can Sponsor Me?
> Just google out state sponsored visa from NSW, SA, VIC, WA, NT etc.
> 
> 3- UpTo which time i have chance??
> Althoughout the year for 189 visa based on your points. There are other factors as well without letting know it will be difficult to guide you.
> 
> Regards
> Sathiya*


----------



## sathiyaseelan

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> hi,
> in my eoi i have claimed all my experience, all are in same trade with different capacity..and relevant to my anzco 141111....
> 
> how they consider my points for my experience...plz explain


Amit,

Skillselect will calculate your work experience automatically if you currently working in a company. It never chekcs out the name of position you are holding but the roles and responsibilities you are executing. As long as they are one and the same and you got the skills for the same occupation for all your work experience, no need to panic. Also, it's DIAC's headache to calculate your points on condition that you have to offer the genuine details in EOI.

Again, your designation doesn't matter yet the accountability and duties.

Warm regards,
Sathiya


----------



## jre05

Mattooose said:


> Hi JR, Ccham,
> Thanks a lot for the info. I was not aware of this section in reports. I was only following the occupation ceiling section. I see some +ve there as the cut off was 60 in Aug 5 round for software code
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 5 August 2013 Results
> 
> Can it happen that people with 60 pts for software code would get stranded without getting an invitation for the current year ?


I very much agree with ccham. Like last year, 60 pointers will be called from Oct/Nov. I do not think it will be stranded unless one is very behind in ranks that occupation ceiling would reach.

Coming to your question on Aug 5th round, you are absolutely correct. But only from Aug 5th, there were rule change and inception of "pro-rata" came. Also, most states suspended all IT codes for nomination (For instance, NSW has still not resumed the suspension that they did on Aug 5th upon DIAC's new pro rata system).

FYI - State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

So, apparently those applicants before Aug 5th were very much safe with 60 points. 

Thus, as ccham is anticipating, we all guess that, by Oct/Nov most of 60 pointers will be invited on every round. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sathiyaseelan

greeniearun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My work experience currently is 4 years 10 months and ACS has confirmed the same. I have applied for EOI and have got only 5 points for work. If my application is still in queue after two/three months will I automatically awarded 5 more points for work experience (total 10 points) ? My learned friend says not so.
> 
> Please help


Hi friend,

Skill select automatically calculates your work experience and updates as and when required based on the change in age, work experience, etc. Even, i got an email from skill slecet regading the addition of 5 points to my EOI making my points scores from 60 to 65. You don't need to woory as you will be notified through email. Else, you could also login into your EOI account on that day you complete 5 years of work experience.

So, relax and wait for that beautiful email from DIAC.

rEGARDS,
sATHIYA


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Not Sure if we have any link to store information:

Created a form and response sheet to capture data:

Form:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Mg8RQNhcMQV5QZo1LFyYpleOEKHhBhXxVTOMZaTQ81Y/viewform

Output sheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Avne9VSMjCqPdEJrXzZZX0paMmxiX0J0ODZuV3pYWnc#gid=0


----------



## yamahaneo

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Not Sure if we have any link to store information:
> 
> Created a form and response sheet to capture data:
> 
> Form:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Mg8RQNhcMQV5QZo1LFyYpleOEKHhBhXxVTOMZaTQ81Y/viewform
> 
> Output sheet
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Avne9VSMjCqPdEJrXzZZX0paMmxiX0J0ODZuV3pYWnc#gid=0


Fantastic form

I urge everyone to fill this form


----------



## anujmalhotra262

yamahaneo said:


> Fantastic form
> 
> I urge everyone to fill this form



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0

Wait, just came across an existing excel sheet as well.. You can use this..


----------



## greeniearun

*Date that I should fill in EOI*



sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> Skill select automatically calculates your work experience and updates as and when required based on the change in age, work experience, etc. Even, i got an email from skill slecet regading the addition of 5 points to my EOI making my points scores from 60 to 65. You don't need to woory as you will be notified through email. Else, you could also login into your EOI account on that day you complete 5 years of work experience.
> 
> So, relax and wait for that beautiful email from DIAC.
> 
> rEGARDS,
> sATHIYA


Thanks a lot Sathiya. Just one more question. ACS says *'The following employment after January 2009 is considered' *. So, I have mentioned the dates from Jan 2009 - till date in EOI. Is it correct or should I start from Feb 2009 ?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

greeniearun said:


> Thanks a lot Sathiya. Just one more question. ACS says *'The following employment after January 2009 is considered' *. So, I have mentioned the dates from Jan 2009 - till date in EOI. Is it correct or should I start from Feb 2009 ?


feb 2009


----------



## sathiyaseelan

greeniearun said:


> Thanks a lot Sathiya. Just one more question. ACS says *'The following employment after January 2009 is considered' *. So, I have mentioned the dates from Jan 2009 - till date in EOI. Is it correct or should I start from Feb 2009 ?


Arun,

I think, after January means, January should not be included in Eoi. So, your start date should be from February, 2009, say, 01st February, 2009.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## SaiSundara

Hello Forum Seniors,

I submitted my EOI today (25-Sep-13) with 65 points under 189 subclass (skilled Independent) for 261111 - ICT BA. 

Per current invitation trend, when do you think i can expect my invitation?

(my timeline is in my signature below)

Thanks in advance for your response!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

SaiSundara said:


> Hello Forum Seniors,
> 
> I submitted my EOI today (25-Sep-13) with 65 points under 189 subclass (skilled Independent) for 261111 - ICT BA.
> 
> Per current invitation trend, when do you think i can expect my invitation?
> 
> (my timeline is in my signature below)
> 
> Thanks in advance for your response!


Hi Sai,

The last invite in recent invitation round that was held, ended up with a candidate who had 65 points and visa date of effect on 13/08/2013. But, yours visa date of effect as of now, is 25 sep-2013. So, people who lodged EOI from 13/08/2013 till 25-sep-2013 with better scores or equal scores as you will be picked first prior to you.

One more interesting fact is that 65 pointers who will be lodging EOI with 65 points will be put behind you. However, better scorers will be taking over you for invites. But, your occupation has at least 76 invites per round, i think, which is a decent number.

So, taking all points into account, i predict that you may be invited within 3 rounds from now. More probably, first round of November will be the one that lights up your dreams. However, based on upcoming candidates' scores, you may expect an invitation i second round of October also.

All the best!

Sathiya


----------



## oaa

sathiyaseelan said:


> oaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I have been assessed under (261311) "Analyst Programmer"
> 
> 1- How Many Points i need to apply "Independent or Sponsored"
> Independent visa (189) that allows you to mover around australia needs 60 points whereas state sponsored visa that is 190 needs 55 points to be able to lodge an application for nomination to a sate. A state, if nominates you, you will get 5 more points for sponsorship making your points 60 from 55. Another visa that is regional sponsored visa (489) needs 50 points you should posses. Region will give you 10 points if you are able to get nominated raising your scores to 60 from 50. Other than these there are many visas such as employer nominated visas etc.
> 
> 2- Which state can Sponsor Me?
> Just google out state sponsored visa from NSW, SA, VIC, WA, NT etc.
> 
> 3- UpTo which time i have chance??
> Althoughout the year for 189 visa based on your points. There are other factors as well without letting know it will be difficult to guide you.
> 
> Regards
> Sathiya*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Thank you Very Much Sathiya*
Click to expand...


----------



## sathiyaseelan

thumsupguy said:


> I have 12 yrs of total experience out of that 9ys 10 months Outside Australia and 2 yrs 2 month(as of today) in Australia.
> 
> When I am adding my experience in EOI it is calculating only 15 points. It seems like EOI calculates experience only for last 10 yrs. If I consider last 10 yrs then I have got 7 yrs and 10 months which gives me 10 points (less than 8 yrs) and 2 yrs and 2 months in Australia (less than 3 yrs).
> 
> I tried to change my Australia start date to one year later and I getting 60 points but I can put the wrong start date in EOI.
> 
> Just because I have got 2+ yrs of Australia experience in last 10 yrs, I am loosing 5 points. Can someone help me if they have gone through the same problem?


Hi friend,

Unfortunately, only your experience in last 10 years will be calculated for points under work experience. Changing the start date or entering fake information must be strictly avoided as it is an offensive punishment and DIAC will not compromise it with.

So, don't take risk as too much money is involved in getting visa. If your occupation falls in those 6 occupations that follow different scheme for inviting people, then you can explore other options such as raising ielts scores to 8 bands or approaching a state for 190 visa etc. to maximize the chances of visa. If your job is excluded from that list, by God's (DIAC'S) grace, then wait for few more rounds, definitely you will be invited. I saw many people who got invite with 60 points itself providing that their occupations are not included in that list.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## prazol687

Finally got my grant letter today!!!!
I was never contacted by my CO and i did call immigration today to check my visa status today and they said CO was allocated on 18th sep 2013...
And after 2 hrs they granted my visa...
I would like to thank all the exparts for helping me for the long awated process and hope everyone grant is coming soon!!!
ITs party time and everyone is invited to my house at ROCKDALE Sydney.... party time guys!!!!!!!


----------



## jre05

prazol687 said:


> Finally got my grant letter today!!!!
> I was never contacted by my CO and i did call immigration today to check my visa status today and they said CO was allocated on 18th sep 2013...
> And after 2 hrs they granted my visa...
> I would like to thank all the exparts for helping me for the long awated process and hope everyone grant is coming soon!!!
> ITs party time and everyone is invited to my house at ROCKDALE Sydney.... party time guys!!!!!!!


Many congratulations Prazol687, I am happy for you.

May I know your occupation code and also isit 189 or 190 ?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sathiyaseelan

prazol687 said:


> Finally got my grant letter today!!!!
> I was never contacted by my CO and i did call immigration today to check my visa status today and they said CO was allocated on 18th sep 2013...
> And after 2 hrs they granted my visa...
> I would like to thank all the exparts for helping me for the long awated process and hope everyone grant is coming soon!!!
> ITs party time and everyone is invited to my house at ROCKDALE Sydney.... party time guys!!!!!!!


Hi Prazol,

finally all your hard work and efforts have paid you in form of visa. I am happy for you friend. hope your future in aussie will be your dream ones. 

So, is the party available only for those who will come to your house? This is unfair (ha ha ha). Yet, you can send chocolates and cakes to all our friends including me (ha ha ha ha) through courier.

If i have good memory, i guess you applied under accountant position with 60 points. How good my memory power is?

Best wishes 
Sathiya


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

Hi ALL,

I have applied my EOI yesterday, point calculated is 65.

I have applied for subclass 190 for WA and my ANZCO IS 141111.

How long do you think it will take to get invitation...I have not seen a single person in forum with this profession.

Is this going to help me...plz guide, I am also taking PTA to verify my points for experience.

Amit


----------



## mandeeps

Shared post from 'ExpatForum' by akiimanu from thread 'Subclass 189 invites (awaiting CO)':

VISA Refusal for me
==============

Hi Mates,

Today I was bombarded by CO's decision of refusal for 189 SC Software Engineer category.

Let me explain it here :

I have non ICT degree in "Bio-technology Engineering" with 7 years of experience.
I have relevant work experience of 7 years as a software engineer so I applied for
ACS- RPL ( Recognition of Prior Learning) on 24th March,2012 we got the positive outcome from ACS on 19th June. I am pasting a snippet from same here :

"Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
The following employment after December 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

On the basis of this, I went ahead and claimed 10 points for work experience in our EOI.

Refusal:
======
Today I got an email from my CO, letting me know that VISA has been refused and all claimed 10 points have been deducted and our EOI left with 55 points only, hence the refusal.

Reason by CO:
===========
On the 20 July 2013 you provided in conjunction with your application a skills assessment from the Australian Computer Society (ACS) dated 19 June 2013 reference: XXXX. ACS provided an assessment of your work experience: Senior Software Engineer at XXXX (India) November 2006 – December 2009; Associate - Projects at XXXX(India) January 2010 – March 2011; Senior System Engineer at XXX (India) March 2011 – March 2013.

ACS made the following statement regarding your work experience:
The following employment after December 2012 is considered to equate to work at anappropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO code.

Following an assessment of your work experience I am not satisfied that you were employed in your nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation, for at least 60 months in the months in the 10 years immediately before the time of invitation to apply for the visa and no points are awarded.

My Question to Forum:
================
According to ACS (old) if I have 6 years of experience I am eligible for 10 points in case of RPL too. People with RPl exp. please reply and help.

I have written to my assessor and his reply is as follows :

"The date provided in your skill assessment result letter is the date you have met the ACS requirements.

Your experience 11/06 to 12/12 has been considered in your skill assessment application in determining the outcome of your application.

You were required to demonstrate 6 years’ experience which was completed in 12/12

12/12 is the date you met the ACS requirements and is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation."

Please help in understanding the situation, what we should do next, is it a mistake from ACS in mentioning the reference letter or our CO has mistaken it.

Please reply we have very less time to revert to our CO.

Thanks in advance!!!

Shared via ExpatForum.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## sohel003

Hello Mandeeps,
According to new ACS rule(deeming date), you can claim your experience after December 2012. In that case , you total experience will be less than one year (December 2012 to today). That means, you will get no points for experience 

You should have known the issue before applying. Because it was a very hot topics for some days in all the forums. 

In my case, I have claimed experience after deeming date. And lost valuable 2 years and 5 points.

As I am not a professional , I cannot provide you professional advice. You should take help from MARA agent.

With regards
Sohel



mandeeps said:


> Shared post from 'ExpatForum' by akiimanu from thread 'Subclass 189 invites (awaiting CO)':
> 
> VISA Refusal for me
> ==============
> 
> Hi Mates,
> 
> Today I was bombarded by CO's decision of refusal for 189 SC Software Engineer category.
> 
> Let me explain it here :
> 
> I have non ICT degree in "Bio-technology Engineering" with 7 years of experience.
> I have relevant work experience of 7 years as a software engineer so I applied for
> ACS- RPL ( Recognition of Prior Learning) on 24th March,2012 we got the positive outcome from ACS on 19th June. I am pasting a snippet from same here :
> 
> "Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> The following employment after December 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."
> 
> On the basis of this, I went ahead and claimed 10 points for work experience in our EOI.
> 
> Refusal:
> ======
> Today I got an email from my CO, letting me know that VISA has been refused and all claimed 10 points have been deducted and our EOI left with 55 points only, hence the refusal.
> 
> Reason by CO:
> ===========
> On the 20 July 2013 you provided in conjunction with your application a skills assessment from the Australian Computer Society (ACS) dated 19 June 2013 reference: XXXX. ACS provided an assessment of your work experience: Senior Software Engineer at XXXX (India) November 2006 – December 2009; Associate - Projects at XXXX(India) January 2010 – March 2011; Senior System Engineer at XXX (India) March 2011 – March 2013.
> 
> ACS made the following statement regarding your work experience:
> The following employment after December 2012 is considered to equate to work at anappropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO code.
> 
> Following an assessment of your work experience I am not satisfied that you were employed in your nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation, for at least 60 months in the months in the 10 years immediately before the time of invitation to apply for the visa and no points are awarded.
> 
> My Question to Forum:
> ================
> According to ACS (old) if I have 6 years of experience I am eligible for 10 points in case of RPL too. People with RPl exp. please reply and help.
> 
> I have written to my assessor and his reply is as follows :
> 
> "The date provided in your skill assessment result letter is the date you have met the ACS requirements.
> 
> Your experience 11/06 to 12/12 has been considered in your skill assessment application in determining the outcome of your application.
> 
> You were required to demonstrate 6 years’ experience which was completed in 12/12
> 
> 12/12 is the date you met the ACS requirements and is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation."
> 
> Please help in understanding the situation, what we should do next, is it a mistake from ACS in mentioning the reference letter or our CO has mistaken it.
> 
> Please reply we have very less time to revert to our CO.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Shared via ExpatForum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


----------



## sachinm01

Add me 

EOI Submitted-31-Aug-2013
Points-60


----------



## ashik

Add me as well

Ashik.....261313....60 Pts....EOI 02-Sep-2013


----------



## ashik

Mn01--------------189---261313---65---6th Sep, 2013
slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 65 --- 20th Sept 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
sachinm01------189--------NA--------60-----31st August, 2013
ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013


----------



## ashik

Mn01--------------189---261313---65---6th Sep, 2013
slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 65 --- 20th Sept 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013


----------



## mandeeps

sohel003 said:


> Hello Mandeeps,
> According to new ACS rule(deeming date), you can claim your experience after December 2012. In that case , you total experience will be less than one year (December 2012 to today). That means, you will get no points for experience
> 
> You should have known the issue before applying. Because it was a very hot topics for some days in all the forums.
> 
> In my case, I have claimed experience after deeming date. And lost valuable 2 years and 5 points.
> 
> As I am not a professional , I cannot provide you professional advice. You should take help from MARA agent.
> 
> With regards
> Sohel


Friends it is not me, i have shared it from other thread... I have not applied yet and waiting for invitation. Just look into the header of the post.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

ashik said:


> Mn01--------------189---261313---65---6th Sep, 2013
> slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 65 --- 20th Sept 2013
> Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
> prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
> esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
> GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
> Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
> anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
> xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
> sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013



Mn01--------------189---261313---65---6th Sep, 2013
slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 65 --- 20th Sept 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013


Guys please update in EOI tab.. it would be better and easier for analysis

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## sathiyaseelan

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> I have applied my EOI yesterday, point calculated is 65.
> 
> I have applied for subclass 190 for WA and my ANZCO IS 141111.
> 
> How long do you think it will take to get invitation...I have not seen a single person in forum with this profession.
> 
> Is this going to help me...plz guide, I am also taking PTA to verify my points for experience.
> 
> Amit


Amit,

If your occupation is not falling in list of 6 occupations that follow prorata selection procedure and 50-50 allocation between 489 and 189/190 visas, then your chances are really bright. I guess, your job is excluded from this list which is really good for you.

Normally, following the approval from a state, your EOI will be automatically invited in no time. Check out the processing time of WA in their website. Generally, the outcome will be available within 30-45 days. But, i am not sure, check it at their website. State sponsorship, by and large, can be obtained easiiy, especially, for your occupation.

ALL THE BEST FOR YOUR APPLICATION!

Sathiya


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

sathiyaseelan said:


> Amit,
> 
> If your occupation is not falling in list of 6 occupations that follow prorata selection procedure and 50-50 allocation between 489 and 189/190 visas, then your chances are really bright. I guess, your job is excluded from this list which is really good for you.
> 
> Normally, following the approval from a state, your EOI will be automatically invited in no time. Check out the processing time of WA in their website. Generally, the outcome will be available within 30-45 days. But, i am not sure, check it at their website. State sponsorship, by and large, can be obtained easiiy, especially, for your occupation.
> 
> ALL THE BEST FOR YOUR APPLICATION!
> 
> Sathiya


hi sathiya

My skill assessment says:-

Eemployment Assessed:-
Restaurant manager- Hotel xxxxx-3/2013 to 8/2013
Restaurant manager- Hotel xxxxx-7/2012 to 3/2-13 
Duration of Employment-
Based on the evidence provided,years of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this skill assessment. Employment describe above meets the minimum requirements for this occupation.

My question is I have more than 8 years of experience, my agent is telling me that they have considered only 1.5 yr. of experience , which is mentioned in the "employment assessed".

Please tel me whether i can claim 10 points or not for my EOI or if i mention all my employment in my EOI, can i get 15 points?


What do i understand from above mentioned outcome from VETASSESS.

PLZ HELP??????


----------



## sathiyaseelan

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> hi sathiya
> 
> My skill assessment says:-
> 
> Eemployment Assessed:-
> Restaurant manager- Hotel xxxxx-3/2013 to 8/2013
> Restaurant manager- Hotel xxxxx-7/2012 to 3/2-13
> Duration of Employment-
> 
> My question is I have more than 8 years of experience, my agent is telling me that they have considered only 1.5 yr. of experience , which is mentioned in the "employment assessed".
> 
> Please tel me whether i can claim 10 points or not for my EOI or if i mention all my employment in my EOI, can i get 15 points?
> 
> 
> What do i understand from above mentioned outcome from VETASSESS.
> 
> Hi friend,
> 
> Unfortunately, what your agent said is correct. You can claim only the closely related experience for which you get points. Still, if you want to enter them in EOI, put the above 1.5 yrs exp as relevant experience for a nominated occupation and other experience as irrelevant experience. In short, you can't get points for 10 years but only for 1.5 years. If this 1.5 yrs is frm aussie, then you will get 5 points and if it is from somewhere else, you wont get any points for work experience.
> 
> Hope you get it.
> 
> Sathiya


----------



## felix2020

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> hi sathiya
> 
> My skill assessment says:-
> 
> Eemployment Assessed:-
> Restaurant manager- Hotel xxxxx-3/2013 to 8/2013
> Restaurant manager- Hotel xxxxx-7/2012 to 3/2-13
> Duration of Employment-
> Based on the evidence provided,years of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this skill assessment. Employment describe above meets the minimum requirements for this occupation.
> 
> My question is I have more than 8 years of experience, my agent is telling me that they have considered only 1.5 yr. of experience , which is mentioned in the "employment assessed".
> 
> Please tel me whether i can claim 10 points or not for my EOI or if i mention all my employment in my EOI, can i get 15 points?
> 
> 
> What do i understand from above mentioned outcome from VETASSESS.
> 
> PLZ HELP??????


If you can provide a scanned copy of your ACS assessment letter without any private information, someone may be able to help.

Experience points is a complicated issue. If you submit EOI claiming points for experience that is not relevant, and later if you get invited and apply for a visa, it will be rejected.


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

*why????*



sathiyaseelan said:


> amitkumarchaudhary said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi sathiya
> 
> My skill assessment says:-
> 
> Eemployment Assessed:-
> Restaurant manager- Hotel xxxxx-3/2013 to 8/2013
> Restaurant manager- Hotel xxxxx-7/2012 to 3/2-13
> Duration of Employment-
> 
> My question is I have more than 8 years of experience, my agent is telling me that they have considered only 1.5 yr. of experience , which is mentioned in the "employment assessed".
> 
> Please tel me whether i can claim 10 points or not for my EOI or if i mention all my employment in my EOI, can i get 15 point
> 
> What do i understand from above mentioned outcome from VETASSESS.
> 
> Hi friend,
> 
> Unfortunately, what your agent said is correct. You can claim only the closely related experience for which you get points. Still, if you want to enter them in EOI, put the above 1.5 yrs exp as relevant experience for a nominated occupation and other experience as irrelevant experience. In short, you can't get points for 10 years but only for 1.5 years. If this 1.5 yrs is frm aussie, then you will get 5 points and if it is from somewhere else, you wont get any points for work experience.
> 
> Hope you get it.
> 
> Sathiya
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sthiya,
> 
> Thank you for your reply...
> 
> but why i will not be given point for my previous experience?
> 
> Before above mentioned experience I was assistant Restaurant manager for 2 yr. one year Team lead and Guest Service associate for 4 years .
> 
> All are in restaurant business and with reputed organisation. Job responsibility what is mentioned under ANZSCO 141111 is completely matching with all position.
> 
> moreover no one would be at same position for many years.
> 
> If i take PTA , would that help?
> 
> What about them mentioning:-
> 
> *Duration of Employment-
> Based on the evidence provided,years of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this skill assessment. Employment describe above meets the minimum requirements for this occupation.
> *
> 
> How come it could irrelevant it's just hierarchy which i climbed over period of time?
> 
> Please suggest?
Click to expand...


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

felix2020 said:


> If you can provide a scanned copy of your ACS assessment letter without any private information, someone may be able to help.
> 
> Experience points is a complicated issue. If you submit EOI claiming points for experience that is not relevant, and later if you get invited and apply for a visa, it will be rejected.


hi i will tel you my experience:-

Guest service associate -food and beverage service department:- 4 years
Team leader- Food and beverage service department-1 year
Assistant manager- Food and beverage service department- 2years
Restaurant manager- food and beverage service department-1.5 years

Now tel me how come this could be irrelevant, when experience is in same trade with different capacity?

Responsibilities what they have mentioned under ANZCO 141111 , I was performing at all level.

Kindly tel me whether you think it would be a problem, i have already applied EOI claiming 15 points for my experience.

I am also applying PTA tomorrow to short this out.

Amit


----------



## felix2020

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> hi i will tel you my experience:-
> 
> Guest service associate -food and beverage service department:- 4 years
> Team leader- Food and beverage service department-1 year
> Assistant manager- Food and beverage service department- 2years
> Restaurant manager- food and beverage service department-1.5 years
> 
> Now tel me how come this could be irrelevant, when experience is in same trade with different capacity?
> 
> Responsibilities what they have mentioned under ANZCO 141111 , I was performing at all level.
> 
> Kindly tel me whether you think it would be a problem, i have already applied EOI claiming 15 points for my experience.
> 
> I am also applying PTA tomorrow to short this out.
> 
> Amit


Can you tell me what is PTA ? Did you get all these experiences after the relevant qualification ?


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

felix2020 said:


> Can you tell me what is PTA ? Did you get all these experiences after the relevant qualification ?


Hi..

PTA is Point Test Advice from VETASSESS.

I was student of 2000-2003 batch, placed through campus, started working from aug.2003, result of final year came in Oct.2003, Provisional certificate ceme in Dec. 2004 and original came in 2005.

I hope my experience will be considered frm aug. 2003.

So yes all experience is after my HOTEL MANAGEMENT over.

amit


----------



## felix2020

In this case, your experience needs to be assessed first before you can claim points for it. Only Vetasses can help..


----------



## sachinm01

its 261313


----------



## amitw

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi..
> 
> PTA is Point Test Advice from VETASSESS.
> 
> I was student of 2000-2003 batch, placed through campus, started working from aug.2003, result of final year came in Oct.2003, Provisional certificate ceme in Dec. 2004 and original came in 2005.
> 
> I hope my experience will be considered frm aug. 2003.
> 
> So yes all experience is after my HOTEL MANAGEMENT over.
> 
> amit


Why don’t you simply reply to the mail from the assessment authority? 
I had some issues with my ACS assessment, and when I asked for clarification, they replied back to me within hours..
There must also be some contact number for your assessment authority. Try calling them too.
But do it immediately, as they may have some threshold period for entertaining clarification requests.. ACS has it of 2 months.


----------



## nandini.nataraj

ccham said:


> Mn01--------------189---261313---65---6th Sep, 2013
> Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
> prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
> esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
> GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
> Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
> anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,201
> gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> 
> i removed them.


Hi Friends...

Sorry for the late reply,... Its fine that you have removed me... I have lodged VISA under 190 subclass...  How are things for 189 2613... HOpe you all get invited soon... 

All the best


----------



## dchiniwal

finally posting my updates here. Got the ACS results on 13th Sept, 2013 and have submitted the EOI on 16th Sept. I am on 189 category for 261112 ANZSCO code. What is the next process and the usual time frame for getting the invite?


----------



## amandawilliams

dchiniwal said:


> finally posting my updates here. Got the ACS results on 13th Sept, 2013 and have submitted the EOI on 16th Sept. I am on 189 category for 261112 ANZSCO code. What is the next process and the usual time frame for getting the invite?


What are the number of points you have applied with?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

dchiniwal said:


> finally posting my updates here. Got the ACS results on 13th Sept, 2013 and have submitted the EOI on 16th Sept. I am on 189 category for 261112 ANZSCO code. What is the next process and the usual time frame for getting the invite?



Please update the excel acs nd eoi tab..

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0

whats ur total score?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hi Friends...
> 
> Sorry for the late reply,... Its fine that you have removed me... I have lodged VISA under 190 subclass...  How are things for 189 2613... HOpe you all get invited soon...
> 
> All the best


Hi Nandini,

Congrats for achieving the invitation though 190 visa. I am happy for you.

Hope everything will be smooth and easy and will get your visa grant without hassles.

Wish you best of luck!

Sathiya


----------



## dchiniwal

dchiniwal said:


> finally posting my updates here. Got the ACS results on 13th Sept, 2013 and have submitted the EOI on 16th Sept. I am on 189 category for 261112 ANZSCO code. What is the next process and the usual time frame for getting the invite?


Oops, I am applying with 70 points


----------



## felix2020

dchiniwal said:


> finally posting my updates here. Got the ACS results on 13th Sept, 2013 and have submitted the EOI on 16th Sept. I am on 189 category for 261112 ANZSCO code. What is the next process and the usual time frame for getting the invite?


Your occupation falls under one of those restricted occupations set by DIAC. If you have only 60 points, you have to wait for a while.


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

Hi all,

After careful consideration I have posted SRG 35 for PTA to VETASSESS today.

Hoping for the best outcome......

Thanks amitw...i have also dropped mail to lady who assessed my case for clarification.

Also thinking for booking IELTS slot on 9th November .....

God knows where i will land up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you all for your inputs ......


----------



## dchiniwal

felix2020 said:


> Your occupation falls under one of those restricted occupations set by DIAC. If you have only 60 points, you have to wait for a while.


I have 70 points. please suggest


----------



## felix2020

dchiniwal said:


> I have 70 points. please suggest


If you have 70 points, you will be invited on the first round regardless of the occupation.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

dchiniwal said:


> I have 70 points. please suggest


Hi friend,

In last selection round, the final candidate invited had 65 points and visa date of effect of 13 August, 2013. As your occupation has about 76 invitations under 189 visa in every round, your chances are very bright and i am sure that you should get an invite in next round which will be held on 07 October, 2013 itself. Number of people lodged/will be lodging before 07/10/2013 with scores better than you like 75, 80 or 85 will be very minimal. With all the above things taken into analysis, i am 200% sure that you will be invited.

Be ready to read that golden email from Skillselect.

All the best!

Sathiya


----------



## dchiniwal

Thank you Felix and Sathiya


----------



## amandawilliams

dchiniwal said:


> I have 70 points. please suggest


Your chances are extremely high, all the best! 

Regards,
Amanda.


----------



## genius.evil

Need opinion of experts on EOI invitation:

I lodged my EOI on 13th Aug 2013 for 489 (Family Sponsor-WA Region). My trade is Electronics Engineer (233411).
I have 60 points altogether. Would you please suggest, in present pro-rota regime that is being followed now for those 6 occupations in which Electronics is included; by what time my EOI invitation is expected?

Extremely tensed ...

Regards,


----------



## kd_bm

Hello guys 
I have submitted my eoi under system analyst for 489 family sponsor visa on 22/7/2013 with 60 points and than i have updated my eoi under developer programer with same points again on 6/9/2013 . So now what are the chances to get invitation ??


----------



## sathiyaseelan

genius.evil said:


> Need opinion of experts on EOI invitation:
> 
> I lodged my EOI on 13th Aug 2013 for 489 (Family Sponsor-WA Region). My trade is Electronics Engineer (233411).
> I have 60 points altogether. Would you please suggest, in present pro-rota regime that is being followed now for those 6 occupations in which Electronics is included; by what time my EOI invitation is expected?
> 
> Extremely tensed ...
> 
> Regards,


hi genius,

Being a genius, you shouldn't worry (ha ha ha). Be relaxed. Firstly, Your occupation, that is electronics engineer is coming under Electronics engineering professional whose group code is 2334. It is listed there in 6 occupation that follow a different selection process for inviting candidates. The last candidate invited in last round had 65 points whose visa date of effect is 13/09/2013. So, you may need to wait for few more rounds, i guess.

Perhaps, in November, or december, or later months of this program year, you will be invited. But, you get a surprise before that as well. however, don't get panicked, surely, you will get an invite. This is my opinion only.

Just wait and see the trend,

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

kd_bm said:


> Hello guys
> I have submitted my eoi under system analyst for 489 family sponsor visa on 22/7/2013 with 60 points and than i have updated my eoi under developer programer with same points again on 6/9/2013 . So now what are the chances to get invitation ??


hi kd_bm,

I guess, you have changed your occupation in eoi from one group code to another. i mean from 2611 to 2613. Is it?

If so, congrats to you, because the number of invitations set for 2613 is far more than that of 2611. However, in last round, the final candidate received the invite had 65 points with visa date of effect of 05/09/2013. It's no doubt, that by doing this, you enhanced the chances of getting invite in this year itself, but, how long you need to wait really varies.

Now, only people having 65 points under 2611 code are getting invitations. So, you need wait for few more rounds. For sure, you will get invite, but, not immediately. Perhaps, in later months such as November, december, or January of this program year without fail.

All the best!

Sathiya


----------



## Raju0101

Hello Friends,

When I fill my EOI(189), I end up with below message stating :
"The client's claims equal 50 points"

My understanding is that I am eligible for 60 Points as below:

Age : 30
Work : 10(India) + 5 ( Local)
Degree : 15
Ielts : 0 ( 7.5 , 7.5 , 6 , 7)
SS : 0(189 type)

I do not understand why I end up with 50 points in EOI. Please help me with this as i do not understand what I have missed for 10 points

Thanks in advance.
Regards,
Rajesh


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Raju0101 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> When I fill my EOI(189), I end up with below message stating :
> "The client's claims equal 50 points"
> 
> My understanding is that I am eligible for 60 Points as below:
> 
> Age : 30
> Work : 10(India) + 5 ( Local)
> Degree : 15
> Ielts : 0 ( 7.5 , 7.5 , 6 , 7)
> SS : 0(189 type)
> 
> I do not understand why I end up with 50 points in EOI. Please help me with this as i do not understand what I have missed for 10 points
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Regards,
> Rajesh


Rajesh,

I guess your work experience is where you didn't get the points you expected. DIAC only considers the experience in last 10 years. So, i presume that if you are currently working in aussie for last 3/4 years, you will certainly get 5 points. However, before then, only 7/6 years out of 10 years of indian experience only will be considered and hence your points for indian experience will be 5 if you have had career gap between local and international assignments and had worked only for say, 4 years, for instance.

Could you please elaborate you work experience in companies with start and end dates hiding the employer names, would make easy to glance.

Moreover, i am happy to see your occupation, exact age, degree you pursued etc. to give correct details.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## Raju0101

sathiyaseelan said:


> Rajesh,
> 
> I guess your work experience is where you didn't get the points you expected. DIAC only considers the experience in last 10 years. So, i presume that if you are currently working in aussie for last 3/4 years, you will certainly get 5 points. However, before then, only 7/6 years out of 10 years of indian experience only will be considered and hence your points for indian experience will be 5 if you have had career gap between local and international assignments and had worked only for say, 4 years, for instance.
> 
> Could you please elaborate you work experience in companies with start and end dates hiding the employer names, would make easy to glance.
> 
> Moreover, i am happy to see your occupation, exact age, degree you pursued etc. to give correct details.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya



Thanks Sathiya,

Below are my details:

Visa type 189
Degree: Electronics And Communication Engineer
Code : Analyst Programmer

Age 28
IELTS: 0 points


Work Experience ( Same employer):

India:
Mar 2008 to Feb 2011 ( 2 yrs 11 months)

Australia:
Feb 2011 to Till Date ( 2 yrs 7 months)

The funny thing with EOI i noticed was, If i remove my local experience , then my points got increased to 55. But if I include my Local experience then it drops down to 50.

Please note: I am not considering the reduction of experience by ACS at this point.


----------



## srmumtaz

Hi,

I have submitted by visa application and paid the visa fee last night. Now I have been given access to a portal where I have to upload my documents also documents relating to my family.

What is the way forward from this stage? what happens next?

Thanks in Advance,
Syed


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Raju0101 said:


> Thanks Sathiya,
> 
> Below are my details:
> 
> Visa type 189
> Degree: Electronics And Communication Engineer
> Code : Analyst Programmer
> 
> Age 28
> IELTS: 0 points
> 
> 
> Work Experience ( Same employer):
> 
> India:
> Mar 2008 to Feb 2011 ( 2 yrs 11 months)
> 
> Australia:
> Feb 2011 to Till Date ( 2 yrs 7 months)
> 
> The funny thing with EOI i noticed was, If i remove my local experience , then my points got increased to 55. But if I include my Local experience then it drops down to 50.
> 
> Please note: I am not considering the reduction of experience by ACS at this point.


rajesh,

it is strange that you get reduction in points following the addition of local experience. but do you think that for 2 years and 11 months, you will get 5 points?

unluckily, points for overseas work experience is as:
1-3 yrs: 0
3-5 yrs: 5
5-8 yrs: 10
8 and above:15

Hence, needless to say that your indian exp has no points, haplessly. only your aussie experience is considered and awarded with points (5, i guess). But, if you remove your indian exp and mention that you work in aussie for whole period, then, you will get 10 points, i imagine. but, i am not sure about points for aussie experience.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## Raju0101

sathiyaseelan said:


> rajesh,
> 
> it is strange that you get reduction in points following the addition of local experience. but do you think that for 2 years and 11 months, you will get 5 points?
> 
> unluckily, points for overseas work experience is as:
> 1-3 yrs: 0
> 3-5 yrs: 5
> 5-8 yrs: 10
> 8 and above:15
> 
> Hence, needless to say that your indian exp has no points, haplessly. only your aussie experience is considered and awarded with points (5, i guess). But, if you remove your indian exp and mention that you work in aussie for whole period, then, you will get 10 points, i imagine. but, i am not sure about points for aussie experience.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


Yes That is the catch. So either i have to claim points using all my Overseas(India) Experience(10 Points) or using all my Local experience(15 Points).

But Is I try to merge both, Then I end up with only 5 points.

Wonder better to try my luck with IELTS again as Writing was only my challenge!!

But Would keep an eye on this if anyone else stumbled on same issue!!

Thanks Sathiya again!


----------



## imrukhan81

anybody for NSW 190 applied in july last week/ before 5th August 2013 in 261313 category?
Anyone got call?


----------



## imrukhan81

imrukhan81 ---------190-------261313-----65------30 July---2013


----------



## bmaggah

Dear all 


I am new on this forum.Does anyone know how long it takes for one to be picked for state sponsorship when you reach 60 points in WA, and how many rounds for visa 190 do the state conduct a month.My occupation category is 323214 Metal Fitter Mechinist (first class).


----------



## samkalu

sathiyaseelan said:


> rajesh,
> 
> it is strange that you get reduction in points following the addition of local experience. but do you think that for 2 years and 11 months, you will get 5 points?
> 
> unluckily, points for overseas work experience is as:
> 1-3 yrs: 0
> 3-5 yrs: 5
> 5-8 yrs: 10
> 8 and above:15
> 
> Hence, needless to say that your indian exp has no points, haplessly. only your aussie experience is considered and awarded with points (5, i guess). But, if you remove your indian exp and mention that you work in aussie for whole period, then, you will get 10 points, i imagine. but, i am not sure about points for aussie experience.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya



For overseas exp its published like this right?

3yrs 5points
5yrs 10points
8yrs 15points


----------



## sathiyaseelan

samkalu said:


> For overseas exp its published like this right?
> 
> 3yrs 5points
> 5yrs 10points
> 8yrs 15points


hi samkalu,

yes you are right, but, did you check out my message correctly?. i mentioned the same information yet in a different way. Means, if your experience is between 1 and 3 years, you wont get any points for work experience. If you hold experience between 3 and 5 years, then you will get 5 points, and so on. Here, you go.

So, we both are beating around the same bush. (ha ha ha)

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## ruchkal

srmumtaz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted by visa application and paid the visa fee last night. Now I have been given access to a portal where I have to upload my documents also documents relating to my family.
> 
> What is the way forward from this stage? what happens next?
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> Syed


Congratulations on lodging the application. Your case will be allocated to a Case Officer (CO) during next few weeks. If you are an 189 visa applicant, the waiting time is 5 weeks for a CO and for 190 applicants this is 5 weeks. Please consider that there are variations in time depending on the no. of applications.

Following threads will be useful for you.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/122549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1-september-2013-189-190-visa-applicants.html

Good luck.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## srikar

ruchkal said:


> Congratulations on lodging the application. Your case will be allocated to a Case Officer (CO) during next few weeks. If you are an 189 visa applicant, the waiting time is 5 weeks for a CO and for 190 applicants this is 5 weeks. Please consider that there are variations in time depending on the no. of applications.
> 
> Following threads will be useful for you.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/122549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/201721-september-2013-189-190-visa-applicants.html
> 
> Good luck.. :fingerscrossed:


For 189 I guess it is 8 weeks not 5 weeks


----------



## ruchkal

srikar said:


> For 189 I guess it is 8 weeks not 5 weeks


Yea. It should be 8 weeks for 189 visa category. Its a typo. Thank you for correcting..


----------



## samkalu

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi samkalu,
> 
> yes you are right, but, did you check out my message correctly?. i mentioned the same information yet in a different way. Means, if your experience is between 1 and 3 years, you wont get any points for work experience. If you hold experience between 3 and 5 years, then you will get 5 points, and so on. Here, you go.
> 
> So, we both are beating around the same bush. (ha ha ha)
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


Yes. I realis


----------



## samkalu

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi samkalu,
> 
> yes you are right, but, did you check out my message correctly?. i mentioned the same information yet in a different way. Means, if your experience is between 1 and 3 years, you wont get any points for work experience. If you hold experience between 3 and 5 years, then you will get 5 points, and so on. Here, you go.
> 
> So, we both are beating around the same bush. (ha ha ha)
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


Yes. I realizd that after sending my reply.


----------



## mohit2903

Hi all, have a quick question. I am in Australia on 457 visa since Nov 2012, and done ACS in May 2013 which includes my onshore job profile from Nov 2012 until Feb 2013 (the date when i submitted ACS application). I hope this should not be an issue to claim 5 points post completing one year as I am working in same profile/position since I started in Australia. I can provide all payslips and Payment G letter etc

Please advice


----------



## sathiyaseelan

mohit2903 said:


> Hi all, have a quick question. I am in Australia on 457 visa since Nov 2012, and done ACS in May 2013 which includes my onshore job profile from Nov 2013 until Feb 2013 (the date when i submitted ACS application). I hope this should not be an issue to claim 5 points post completing one year as I am working in same profile/position since I started in Australia. I can provide all payslips and Payment G letter etc
> 
> Please advice


Hi Mohit,

Yes, as long as you are working on same profile and with same designation, it would be fine. If you are able to provide pay slips, form 16, letter of responsibilities, recommendation letter, etc. you will be on safe side and your experience will be automatically increased in the EOI and will be the update in points under work experience. In your case, after completion of 1 year, you will get 5 points under local aussie experience.

All the best!

Sathiya


----------



## mohit2903

Thanks Sathiya for your swift response


----------



## samkalu

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Mohit,
> 
> Yes, as long as you are working on same profile and with same designation, it would be fine. If you are able to provide pay slips, form 16, letter of responsibilities, recommendation letter, etc. you will be on safe side and your experience will be automatically increased in the EOI and will be the update in points under work experience. In your case, after completion of 1 year, you will get 5 points under local aussie experience.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Sathiya


Hmmm i will also face the same. By this nov i will reach 65points.i am reluctant to ask for another updated ref exp letter.so was thinking to give pay slips and promotion letters.


----------



## srmumtaz

Thanks ,

How much total time will it take from this stage to visa grant stage?

Any approx idea?

Thanks & Regards,
Syed



ruchkal said:


> Congratulations on lodging the application. Your case will be allocated to a Case Officer (CO) during next few weeks. If you are an 189 visa applicant, the waiting time is 5 weeks for a CO and for 190 applicants this is 5 weeks. Please consider that there are variations in time depending on the no. of applications.
> 
> Following threads will be useful for you.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/122549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1-september-2013-189-190-visa-applicants.html
> 
> Good luck.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bhasker

thanks for starting this. I have a query:
My EOI points calculator shows 10 points on employment considering my entire 5 years of experience. Making the total 65 points. However My ACS report says ” The following employment after July 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZCO code” hence considering only 3 years instead of 5. This would mean that I score 5 and not 10 points on employment. Now should I inform EOI of this or will they update the points themselves after looking at my ACS? 
I submitted EOI on 26th sept 2013. Pls advice.


----------



## sylvia_australia

What is custody crrtificate.
How can i get it in india?
I am from india and have lodged my visa.
In my spouse document coloumn there is a option of custody certificate.

What documents i have to provide for my daughter (10months). I uploaded passport and her birth certificate


----------



## ringoranger

Hi everybody,

I want to ask how did you fill up your online visa application for your partner?
We did not claim points for her and I am confused on this question regarding her qualification. 
She is bachelor but not not assessed by any authority in Australia.

So should I choose "Other - Non AQF accreditation" ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Bhasker said:


> thanks for starting this. I have a query:
> My EOI points calculator shows 10 points on employment considering my entire 5 years of experience. Making the total 65 points. However My ACS report says ” The following employment after July 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZCO code” hence considering only 3 years instead of 5. This would mean that I score 5 and not 10 points on employment. Now should I inform EOI of this or will they update the points themselves after looking at my ACS?
> I submitted EOI on 26th sept 2013. Pls advice.


hI Bhasker,

Certainly,you should update this in EOI by claiming only the experience from August 2010 till date if you currently work. ACS feels that after gaining some work experience only, your employment will turn out skilled ones to which you will not be entitled for any points. If you still want to add the previous experience as well, add them separately yet specifying irrelevant so that you won't get any points for it. So, if you are applying under 261111 occupation code, under work experience, your points become 5 instead of 10.

If you don't do these changes before getting an invitation, it may lead to fake details. So, do update it immediately.

All the best!

Sathiya


----------



## Colombo

Guys! Guys! !

I am in to my golden 12th week

Ideally for 189's get CO on 8th week and GM on 12 th week......!!

Keeping my fingers cross.... 

Cheers

XXX


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Colombo said:


> Guys! Guys! !
> 
> I am in to my golden 12th week
> 
> Ideally for 189's get CO on 8th week and GM on 12 th week......!!
> 
> Keeping my fingers cross....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Hi colombo,

all the very best, hope you will get visa in this visa.

cheers!

sathiya


----------



## felix2020

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi colombo,
> 
> all the very best, hope you will get visa in this visa.
> 
> cheers!
> 
> sathiya


Hope you will get visa in this week.


----------



## Colombo

felix2020 said:


> Hope you will get visa in this week.


Thanks buddy. ......


----------



## Obi1

Hi friends,
I got assessed as 233914 (Engg Technologist) by EA end Aug '13 and put my EOI on 12 Sept '13 for 189. 
As per Skillselect report from last round the cutoff pts for my category:
Occupation ID	Description Points Score	Visa date of effec
2339	Other Engineering Professionals	70 31/08/2013 7.43 am

my Points score as per EoI is 65. When can i expect to get invite?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Obi1 said:


> Hi friends,
> I got assessed as 233914 (Engg Technologist) by EA end Aug '13 and put my EOI on 12 Sept '13 for 189.
> As per Skillselect report from last round the cutoff pts for my category:
> Occupation ID	Description Points Score	Visa date of effec
> 2339	Other Engineering Professionals	70 31/08/2013 7.43 am
> 
> my Points score as per EoI is 65. When can i expect to get invite?


hi buddy,

the competition seems to on the upper side in your occupation at present. hence, you have to wait for few more rounds and see the trend. there may be a considerable amount of 65 point holders from july , 2013 as well, i suppose. As a ramification, your turn of selection will not occur immediately yet you have bright chances in later months of this program year, perhaps, november, december, or january.

The picture will eb clearer once the next invitation round happens and its results are out.
But, no need to panic, Patience and hard work, for sure, pay you, with or without delay.

I wish you all the very best

Sathiya


----------



## apsm

*regarding marekting specialists*

Hi folks,

i amrit, i have been accessed positive for marketing specialist category. i my waiting for my ielts please let me know the next procedure. which parts of australia i can be accomodated any suggestions.

thanks


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Obi1 said:


> Hi friends,
> I got assessed as 233914 (Engg Technologist) by EA end Aug '13 and put my EOI on 12 Sept '13 for 189.
> As per Skillselect report from last round the cutoff pts for my category:
> Occupation ID	Description Points Score	Visa date of effec
> 2339	Other Engineering Professionals	70 31/08/2013 7.43 am
> 
> my Points score as per EoI is 65. When can i expect to get invite?


I think in next cycle or max next to next cycle looking at present trend..
All the best!


----------



## nandini.nataraj

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Nandini,
> 
> Congrats for achieving the invitation though 190 visa. I am happy for you.
> 
> Hope everything will be smooth and easy and will get your visa grant without hassles.
> 
> Wish you best of luck!
> 
> Sathiya



Thanks a lot Sathiya for your wishes... Looks like you will get invited in the next round for your occupation code...  Lodge VISA soon..  All the best...


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI on 25th. Sept. 

I have not received any mail from DIAC or WA...

What is next and how long it will take?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 25th. Sept.
> 
> I have not received any mail from DIAC or WA...
> 
> What is next and how long it will take?


Hi Amit,

You didn't mention about your details, such as, under which visa category you applied for, how many points you hold, which occupation, etc. without whioch it is like pulling teeth to predict your chances of invitation, the next step in immigration process.

Following your lodgement of EOI, you will not get any email in connection with the acknowledgement. But, you may expect your invite email during next invitation round, that will be held on 7 October, 2013 based on your points scores, occupation etc.

All the best!

Sathiya


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> You didn't mention about your details, such as, under which visa category you applied for, how many points you hold, which occupation, etc. without whioch it is like pulling teeth to predict your chances of invitation, the next step in immigration process.
> 
> Following your lodgement of EOI, you will not get any email in connection with the acknowledgement. But, you may expect your invite email during next invitation round, that will be held on 7 October, 2013 based on your points scores, occupation etc.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

Thank you for your reply.. I have mentioned my details in my previous queries to you.

My ANZSCO is 141111-Restaurant Manager.

I applied for WA-SS and my points in EOI is 65.

I little concern about my assessment regarding points for my experience, so i have also applied for PTA. I also concluded from the information given on VETASSESS website and responsibility mentioned under my profession on DIAC website that Vetassess only assess minimum requirements of experience to qualify.

As far as my previous experience , which is not mentioned on my outcome , all related with same profession so I have claimed point for my all experience....and as far as relevance is concern all are very relevant to my occupation.

Some of mates on this thread also mentioned to me that if any experience is not relevant than VETASSESS specifically mentions that. 

So this is my situation right now.

Amit


----------



## sathiyaseelan

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.. I have mentioned my details in my previous queries to you.
> 
> My ANZSCO is 141111-Restaurant Manager.
> 
> I applied for WA-SS and my points in EOI is 65.
> 
> I little concern about my assessment regarding points for my experience, so i have also applied for PTA. I also concluded from the information given on VETASSESS website and responsibility mentioned under my profession on DIAC website that Vetassess only assess minimum requirements of experience to qualify.
> 
> As far as my previous experience , which is not mentioned on my outcome , all related with same profession so I have claimed point for my all experience....and as far as relevance is concern all are very relevant to my occupation.
> 
> Some of mates on this thread also mentioned to me that if any experience is not relevant than VETASSESS specifically mentions that.
> 
> So this is my situation right now.
> 
> Amit


Amit, 
Your chances are really good to get approval from WA. Your occupation is neither facing competition among candidates nor is listed in 6 occupations that foloow prorata scheme and 50-50 allocation between 189/489 and 190. So, with 60 points, you should get an invite within 07 October, 2013 itself.

Oce sponsorship is approved from WA, your EOI will automaticall be picked by DIAC and invited for lodging visa pplication, fees along with credentials and your count down starts from there till getting visa grant.

All the very best!

Sathiya


----------



## avinashmusic

Hi Nandini Nataraj,

Congrats. Can you please tell me to what ANZ code you belong? If 2613, Can you let me know which are the states which are open for 2613 as of now?


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

sathiyaseelan said:


> Amit,
> Your chances are really good to get approval from WA. Your occupation is neither facing competition among candidates nor is listed in 6 occupations that foloow prorata scheme and 50-50 allocation between 189/489 and 190. So, with 60 points, you should get an invite within 07 October, 2013 itself.
> 
> Oce sponsorship is approved from WA, your EOI will automaticall be picked by DIAC and invited for lodging visa pplication, fees along with credentials and your count down starts from there till getting visa grant.
> 
> All the very best!
> 
> Sathiya


Thank you .......this sounds really awesome...hope every thing should work out positively....and all the best to you also...with your process..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nandini.nataraj

avinashmusic said:


> Hi Nandini Nataraj,
> 
> Congrats. Can you please tell me to what ANZ code you belong? If 2613, Can you let me know which are the states which are open for 2613 as of now?


Hi avinashmusic,

I applied from 2613 category... As of now, I think victoria is accepting... ACT and SA is closed. Please check the relevant websites... I might not be updated with the latest info...

SA accepted for only a week and all the quota was closed!!!


----------



## karmur2012

My friend has got his ASC skill assessment, his education is a non IT background, so he went with the RPL route. 

They have reduced the first 4 year from his experience. 

Now if he is applying for EOI, for work experience, he need to mention only the date that is assessed by ACS as positive or he can claim for the overall total experience.

His details. he is having 8.6 year of experience. But only 4.6 year is consider by ACS. 

so he will get 15 points or 5 points? for work experience.


----------



## kmann

karmur2012 said:


> My friend has got his ASC skill assessment, his education is a non IT background, so he went with the RPL route.
> 
> They have reduced the first 4 year from his experience.
> 
> Now if he is applying for EOI, for work experience, he need to mention only the date that is assessed by ACS as positive or he can claim for the overall total experience.
> 
> His details. he is having 8.6 year of experience. But only 4.6 year is consider by ACS.
> 
> so he will get 15 points or 5 points? for work experience.


He need to mentione first 4 years as non relevant and remaining years as relevant while filing his EOI and yes he will get only 5 points for his 4.6 years of exp or if he can wait and have additionl 6 months to have 5 years in total and then can claim 10 points.


----------



## sajin.ca

Hi guys,

Got my invitation today from NSW.... 

261313, new format ACS, 60 points, ack no: 13/431*

Thanks for all the supports till now and expecting more on upcoming stages..

Sajin CA


----------



## sajin.ca

Hi guys,

Got my invitation today from NSW.... 

261313, new format ACS, 60 points, ack no: 13/431*

Thanks for all the supports till now and expecting more on upcoming stages..

Sajin CA


----------



## kmann

sajin.ca said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got my invitation today from NSW....
> 
> 261313, new format ACS, 60 points, ack no: 13/431*
> 
> Thanks for all the supports till now and expecting more on upcoming stages..
> 
> Sajin CA


congratulationssssssss Sajin :third: good luck with your application.

Cheers,
Karan


----------



## avinashmusic

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hi avinashmusic,
> 
> I applied from 2613 category... As of now, I think victoria is accepting... ACT and SA is closed. Please check the relevant websites... I might not be updated with the latest info...
> 
> SA accepted for only a week and all the quota was closed!!!


Thanks Nandini,

I heard victoria takes 12 weeks to process, seems like yours was really quick. With how many points did u apply Vic SS. I am planning to apply Vic SS with 55 + 5(SS) points. How do they assess a case, is it like the more the points, the better? Or how is it?

Let me explain my case,

I have my IELTS score card and my ACS is about to complete, while my Spouse's ACS result will be out only by October end, so i am in a confusion whether to apply SS with my spouse's points or should i go without it?

Option 1: With Spouse : 55 + 5(spouse) + 5(SS) 
Option 2: 55 + 5(SS)

Kindly let me know, which is better?

Kindly respond


----------



## donshoaibuc

Hi All,

I lodged visa application under 189 and 
I received an e-mail stating the following:

"Your application has not been allocated to team "x" for assessment. When allocated to a case officer, they will contact you within two weeks. If you have already been allocated a case officer, please continue to communicate directly with them regarding your application. Please only forward the information requested below to team "x". Please note team "x" does not respond to status update requests"

After that I am advised to send form 80, form 1221 and CV to the e-mail address in the attachment.

For me it is quite confusing, that I have not been assigned a case officer and I have to send forms via e-mail rather than uploading to the portal. Is there any change in the procedure?

Kindly advise.


----------



## ringoranger

sajin.ca said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got my invitation today from NSW....
> 
> 261313, new format ACS, 60 points, ack no: 13/431*
> 
> Thanks for all the supports till now and expecting more on upcoming stages..
> 
> Sajin CA


Congratulations buddy. One step closer to OZ PR.


----------



## Mattooose

sajin.ca said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got my invitation today from NSW....
> 
> 261313, new format ACS, 60 points, ack no: 13/431*
> 
> Thanks for all the supports till now and expecting more on upcoming stages..
> 
> Sajin CA


Hi Sajin,
Congrats. Do you already have a job offer in NSW ? How, in your opinion, is the job market there ?
I have 60 pts and applied EOI for 189. Do you think its a good idea to opt for NSW SS ?
As of now, my plan is to wait till Dec and then if still dont get invitation, apply for Victoria SS .

Thanks, Mattooose


----------



## anujmalhotra262

avinashmusic said:


> Thanks Nandini,
> 
> I heard victoria takes 12 weeks to process, seems like yours was really quick. With how many points did u apply Vic SS. I am planning to apply Vic SS with 55 + 5(SS) points. How do they assess a case, is it like the more the points, the better? Or how is it?
> 
> Let me explain my case,
> 
> I have my IELTS score card and my ACS is about to complete, while my Spouse's ACS result will be out only by October end, so i am in a confusion whether to apply SS with my spouse's points or should i go without it?
> 
> Option 1: With Spouse : 55 + 5(spouse) + 5(SS)
> Option 2: 55 + 5(SS)
> 
> Kindly let me know, which is better?
> 
> Kindly respond


If you are planning for 190, then Option 1 is also fine.. If planning for 189, better wait for spouse assessment and then apply.. 

In either of the cases, you can file ur EOI rt now and momment your score changes , you can update EOI... Date will change accordingly as score is changing..

Go ahead and file ur EOI,,


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Mattooose said:


> Hi Sajin,
> Congrats. Do you already have a job offer in NSW ? How, in your opinion, is the job market there ?
> I have 60 pts and applied EOI for 189. Do you think its a good idea to opt for NSW SS ?
> As of now, my plan is to wait till Dec and then if still dont get invitation, apply for Victoria SS .
> 
> Thanks, Mattooose


Hi,

I think, Aus IT market is slow at the moment.. Sydney and Melbourne has IT jobs but they are very specific.. I think most of the people are aware of this fact... 

Aus is not different from any other Developer country like UK, US EU etc.. Everywhere its hard to get a job ( Exceptions are always there).

After elections in AUS, which happened recently, things should change.. not sure when.. 

Best part of aus is even though it is in Debt.. but never went into recession like other developed countries...

Seniors or people who have already moved to Aus, can further add to these points or correct me if i am wrong.. 

All the best!


----------



## mimfarook

Hi friends,

A quick question regarding IELTS. 
I did mine in NOV 2011. Am I right to assume that this will be considered as long as it is less than 3 years?


----------



## Birender

hi guys,

there is a query

My ACS in old format mentioned 2 yrs and 11 months. And since then i am working with the same company and on the same profile.

i claimed 3 years of work ex, by attaching same employment reference letter with latest date and pay slips so cover missing month.

Is it fine?? or there is something to worry.


----------



## Kavya9

Hi,

My husband's ACS was done in Oct 2012 for Network Analyst occupation. That occupation code comes under 190 and the occupation code is available for SS in SA, but the requirement is minimum 6.5 in each section in IELTS. He got 0.5 less in writing section so cant apply with that score. 

I also applied for ACS (Software Engineer) and expecting the result by Nov end. And i will have 60 points by the time i apply for EOI. I am planning to go for SS in SA where my husband's jobs are also available. My question is can I claim 5 points for partner skills as his ACS and IELTS was done? Or does he need to have 6.5 in each section mandatorily (for me to claim his 5 points for partner skills)?

Thanks & regards,
Kavya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Kavya9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband's ACS was done in Oct 2012 for Network Analyst occupation. That occupation code comes under 190 and the occupation code is available for SS in SA, but the requirement is minimum 6.5 in each section in IELTS. He got 0.5 less in writing section so cant apply with that score.
> 
> I also applied for ACS (Software Engineer) and expecting the result by Nov end. And i will have 60 points by the time i apply for EOI. I am planning to go for SS in SA where my husband's jobs are also available. My question is can I claim 5 points for partner skills as his ACS and IELTS was done? Or does he need to have 6.5 in each section mandatorily (for me to claim his 5 points for partner skills)?
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Kavya


Hi Kavya,

Only the main applicant should meet the minimum IELTS requirements for getting state sponsorship. Yet, you get additional 5 points for your husband's qualification. 
SA only checks out the main candidate's IELTS marks and not any dependent's cores.

So, what are you waiting for?

Go for lodging EOI and get sponsored by SA.

Wish you all the very best!

Sathiya


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Kavya9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband's ACS was done in Oct 2012 for Network Analyst occupation. That occupation code comes under 190 and the occupation code is available for SS in SA, but the requirement is minimum 6.5 in each section in IELTS. He got 0.5 less in writing section so cant apply with that score.
> 
> I also applied for ACS (Software Engineer) and expecting the result by Nov end. And i will have 60 points by the time i apply for EOI. I am planning to go for SS in SA where my husband's jobs are also available. My question is can I claim 5 points for partner skills as his ACS and IELTS was done? Or does he need to have 6.5 in each section mandatorily (for me to claim his 5 points for partner skills)?
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Kavya



You can claim 5 points.. all the best


----------



## Birender

Please help!!

hi guys,

there is a query

My ACS in old format mentioned 2 yrs and 11 months. And since then i am working with the same company and on the same profile.

i claimed 3 years of work ex, by attaching same employment reference letter with latest date and pay slips to cover missing month.

Is it fine?? or there is something to worry.


----------



## Kavya9

anujmalhotra262 said:


> You can claim 5 points.. all the best


Thank you Sathiya and Anujmalhotra. 

One more question.. In SA, SS is currently not available for Software engineer. Does anyone have idea when they will open SS for Software Engineer occupation?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Kavya9 said:


> Thank you Sathiya and Anujmalhotra.
> 
> One more question.. In SA, SS is currently not available for Software engineer. Does anyone have idea when they will open SS for Software Engineer occupation?


No one can guess that.. keep tracking the websites for any changes...


----------



## saghirq

*HOW to Pay Visa Fee*

Hi everyone,
i have to lodge my visa application. i hired no agent. now i have to pay the visa fee around 7000 AU$.I have no Credit card . i have a silk bank Debit card only. is there anyway i could deposit my fee through debit card. any suggestion will b appreciated


----------



## RedDevil19

Hi Guys,

I just joined this forum as we have submitted our EOI for NSW on 12th Sept and waiting for SS.

Does anyone have any idea on how long does it take to get the SS for code Financial Investment Adviser.

Thanks.


----------



## Yenigalla

Hello everybody,
I have submitted my docs to vetassess for assessment.
I am not claiming points for my spouses qualifications.My spouse is yet to take his Ielts.
Do I have to include his ielts scores while I submit my EOI? Or is it required when I file for visa?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Yenigalla said:


> Hello everybody,
> I have submitted my docs to vetassess for assessment.
> I am not claiming points for my spouses qualifications.My spouse is yet to take his Ielts.
> Do I have to include his ielts scores while I submit my EOI? Or is it required when I file for visa?


'

Yes... it is required


----------



## blackmarch

Ielts is not required for EOI and you only need to submit spouse Ielts during visa application


----------



## Yenigalla

Oops.. Bit confused here.. So are the spouses ielts scores applicable while submitting EOI or lodging visa application. Just to be clear, I am not claiming points for spouses qulifications


----------



## sajin.ca

Mattooose said:


> Hi Sajin,
> Congrats. Do you already have a job offer in NSW ? How, in your opinion, is the job market there ?
> I have 60 pts and applied EOI for 189. Do you think its a good idea to opt for NSW SS ?
> As of now, my plan is to wait till Dec and then if still dont get invitation, apply for Victoria SS .
> 
> Thanks, Mattooose


Thanks!!

I Dont have an offer in hand now and in my opinion , you don't go for any SS as you'll have the whole OZ open once you get your PR.. the market is very much dull now for s/w engineers and if you have more options, that'd help you much there... Better wait for a little more time, than searching for a job in limited area.. 

Best of luck for your 189..

Regards,
Sajin


----------



## RedDevil19

Yenigalla said:


> Oops.. Bit confused here.. So are the spouses ielts scores applicable while submitting EOI or lodging visa application. Just to be clear, I am not claiming points for spouses qulifications


Hi,

You dont need spouse IELTS while submitting EOI....it is required when u r filing ur PR i.e. lodging visa application.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Yenigalla said:


> Oops.. Bit confused here.. So are the spouses ielts scores applicable while submitting EOI or lodging visa application. Just to be clear, I am not claiming points for spouses qulifications


hi friend,

See, only the main candidate has to fill in details such as IELTS scores, IELTS reference number, date of examination in EOI form. There is no need to fill up your spouse's IELTS marks in EOI. However, if he is able to secure good marks in ielts, his visa application fees may be lowered, i mean, there is no need to pay fees for lack of english proficiency.

While filing the visa application, you need indicate your spouse's ielts scores. If he does not meet minimum english requirements, then it can be compensated by paying additional fees.

This is the fact and hope you got clarified.

In short, you don't need to panic about your husband's ielts scores while filling in EOI, 

All the best,

Sathiya


----------



## Yenigalla

Tks for the response sathya. Very clear indeed.:high5::high5:


----------



## Chetu

saghirq said:


> Hi everyone,
> i have to lodge my visa application. i hired no agent. now i have to pay the visa fee around 7000 AU$.I have no Credit card . i have a silk bank Debit card only. is there anyway i could deposit my fee through debit card. any suggestion will b appreciated


Considered travel debit cards or prepaid cards as they are called , which you can load upfront with AUD or any currency ?

Sent from my iPotato.


----------



## felix2020

Yenigalla said:


> Oops.. Bit confused here.. So are the spouses ielts scores applicable while submitting EOI or lodging visa application. Just to be clear, I am not claiming points for spouses qulifications


If you are not claiming points for anything, you don't need to mention it on your EOI. After lodging your visa application, you need to prove that you points are at least equal to or higher than points claimed on your EOI.


----------



## Colombo

Hello World!!!

Still waiting for the golden e-mail...
I feel like I am the only remaining person that left from July category...!!!

Anybody ... please say hi.....

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Colombo

Dear All;

I have a one query....

My Co just asked from old tax documents ans pay slips.
Also asked about some employee reference documents.
Which I have already front loaded.

So I re submitted them.

That meas all the other information is OK as per the CO.
I mean PCC / Medic / IELTS ect..

Is he only looking at lately asked info.

Please fire with your opinion.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## mimfarook

Colombo said:


> Hello World!!!
> 
> Still waiting for the golden e-mail...
> I feel like I am the only remaining person that left from July category...!!!
> 
> Anybody ... please say hi.....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Hey Colombo.

Do not worry I think your grant is round the corner. Now that you have resent the docs the CO asked just sit and relax. U never know.

You maybe partying this weekend and u better invite me..


----------



## Aussie Dream

we lodged our EOI on 14th Sept 13. Visa type 189 under ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer)

How soon should we expect the invite?


----------



## samy25

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> In first page of assessment, under heading required skill level , it is written that:-
> 
> "This occupation requires a qualification assessed as comparable to the educational level of an Australian qualification framework (AQF) diploma, in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation."
> 
> In second page, under deading of qualification, it is written that:-
> 
> "B. Sc. Science (Hospitality and hotel administration) awarded in 2005, by IGNOU. The qualification is at required level."
> 
> Under heading of field of study it is written that - Hospitality and hotel administration is highly relevant field of study.
> 
> Please tel me what do I understand , I get 10 or 15 points .
> 
> Amit


its 10 points for Diploma for sure


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Aussie Dream said:


> we lodged our EOI on 14th Sept 13. Visa type 189 under ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> How soon should we expect the invite?


Hello aussie,

Without knowing your points scores, it is really hard to predict your chances of getting invite. Unfortunately, your occupation 2613 is falling in the list of 6 occupations following the prorata and 50-50 allocation between 189/489 and 190. so, its needless to say that the chances for you can be only prognosticated.

Looking forward to hear rom you,
Sathiya


----------



## IshuRaj

Hello

I am new to the forum. I have applied for analyst programmer on sept 25 th with 65 points, seniors any idea when I would get the invite?


----------



## samy25

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Sai,
> 
> The last invite in recent invitation round that was held, ended up with a candidate who had 65 points and visa date of effect on 13/08/2013. But, yours visa date of effect as of now, is 25 sep-2013. So, people who lodged EOI from 13/08/2013 till 25-sep-2013 with better scores or equal scores as you will be picked first prior to you.
> 
> One more interesting fact is that 65 pointers who will be lodging EOI with 65 points will be put behind you. However, better scorers will be taking over you for invites. But, your occupation has at least 76 invites per round, i think, which is a decent number.
> 
> So, taking all points into account, i predict that you may be invited within 3 rounds from now. More probably, first round of November will be the one that lights up your dreams. However, based on upcoming candidates' scores, you may expect an invitation i second round of October also.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Sathiya


Can u guide me on one point. i have submitted my EOI in May for 489 but didnt get the SS for that so didnt get any call. now i am going to update my EOI on 4th of OCT for 189 /190. 
So what will be my date of effect. MAy or OCT????
please guide


----------



## Aussie Dream

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hello aussie,
> 
> Without knowing your points scores, it is really hard to predict your chances of getting invite. Unfortunately, your occupation 2613 is falling in the list of 6 occupations following the prorata and 50-50 allocation between 189/489 and 190. so, its needless to say that the chances for you can be only prognosticated.
> 
> Looking forward to hear rom you,
> Sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

Our score is 60 

From what I can judge, we just have to wait n watch right? no timeline can be foretold? 

Regards, AD


----------



## sathiyaseelan

miyur said:


> Guys - when are the first round of invitations gonna happen ? Any idea ?


hI miyur,

the first round of invitation will be held on first monday of every month and the second round will be on third monday.

So, needless to say that in october, 07/10/2013 will be the date of invitation round. DIAC starts inviting people at 12:00AM, 07/10/2013 and people will receive update on EOI and email immediately.

Regards,

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

samy25 said:


> Can u guide me on one point. i have submitted my EOI in May for 489 but didnt get the SS for that so didnt get any call. now i am going to update my EOI on 4th of OCT for 189 /190.
> So what will be my date of effect. MAy or OCT????
> please guide


Hi samy,

if you update any factors that influence/change your total points, then the day you do this changes will be your visa date of effect. For example, age updated from 32 to 33, work experience from 2 years and 11 months to 3 years etc. are few of the influenitial things.

iN YOUR CASE, I GUESS, you will change your ielts scores from 6/6.5 to 7 in each. if so, for sure, 04/10/2013 will be your visa date of effect. 

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## Matmarine

Hi Everybody.

I'm new here .

Yesterday my husband received a positive results from Vetassess as a Teacher of English to Speakers of Other Languages ANZSCO Code 249311 . We had problems with a lawyer who was preparing documents for Vetassess. I have a question - can you recommend a good lawyer around Sydney for Expression of Interest as so far South Australia is still showing a Low Availability for state sponsorship for this occupation.

We are totally inexperienced, we don't know even where we should start with EOI and time is ticking .
We contacted today with 3 different agents and first is on holiday, second send us an information that they do not complete the state sponsorship forms, and the last one said that we don't have a chance for State Sponsorship in South Australia if we don't live and work there. He said that we have to move there and work full time at least 3 month to be able to send EOI. At that moment we allowed to work only 20 hours per week and until 3 month they will definitely close TESOL on the list .

What you suggest guys ?
Best regards
Matmarine


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Aussie Dream said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Our score is 60
> 
> From what I can judge, we just have to wait n watch right? no timeline can be foretold?
> 
> Regards, AD


hI FRIEND,

unfortunately, what you told is correct. Just wait till the results of october 4th round and then we will get closer picture about your chances.

Yet, there is a ray of hope that you will be invited in november, december or perhaps january, 2014, 

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## IshuRaj

IshuRaj said:


> Hello
> 
> I am new to the forum. I have applied for analyst programmer on sept 25 th with 65 points, seniors any idea when I would get the invite?


Hi seniors,

Could you Pls reply to the above query?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

IshuRaj said:


> Hello
> 
> I am new to the forum. I have applied for analyst programmer on sept 25 th with 65 points, seniors any idea when I would get the invite?


hI RAJ,

you may expect the invite on 07th october, 2013 as your occupation has a decent number of invites per round. However, i imagine that on 21st october, 2013 for sure you will get and chances are better for 21st than on 7th.

The last candidate invited in last round that was held on 16 september, had visa date of effect on 05/09/2013. keeping the huge gap between 16/09/2013 and 07/10/2013 in mind, your chances are greater on 21st october, 2013.

Be ready to read that golden email from diac.

regards,
Sathiya


----------



## ss_omer

Hi,
We have submitted EOI on 19/07/2013 for Sales and Marketing Manager - 131112 with IELTS score 6.5 and with total 60 points. Then we update on 22/09/2013. Still waiting for any news. Any idea when can we get invitation?


----------



## sohel003

Hi All,
Please let us know if anybody of you have got invitation for 7th October round.....
specially who applied by 60 points..


----------



## dchiniwal

Applied for Code: 261112 on 17th Sept, with 70 points without State Sponsorship. What are the chances of getting the invite this monday?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

dchiniwal said:


> Applied for Code: 261112 on 17th Sept, with 70 points without State Sponsorship. What are the chances of getting the invite this monday?


Hi friend,

Did you mention 70?. Oh no. i am impressed with your point scores that too without state sponsorship which adds jealous on you. (ha ha ha).

The last invite round which was held on 16 September witnessed a 65 pointer as the last candidate for your occupation and had the visa date of effect of 13/09/2013. It means, people with better scores such as 70, 75 or 80 will be invited. Besides, your occupation has a high number of invites, that is 76 per round in every round. Moreover, i don't think that even half of this figure points out 70 point holders.

As a consequence, sit back and relax. Get ready to be invited on 7th octiober, itself. If you don't get invitation, DIAC fails. (ha ha ha, too much confidence).

ALL THE BEST

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ss_omer said:


> Hi,
> We have submitted EOI on 19/07/2013 for Sales and Marketing Manager - 131112 with IELTS score 6.5 and with total 60 points. Then we update on 22/09/2013. Still waiting for any news. Any idea when can we get invitation?


Hi omer,

with your update, did you raise your score from 60?. If your score is only 60, yet, i am unsure why you have not been invited as the last candidate invited on 16th september had the visa date of effect 15/09/2013 and with 60 points. 

I presume that ealrier, you have submitted the EOI, perhaps, with 55/50 points, i guess. And on 22/09/2013, you updated it to 60 points. Your occupation has a decent number of seats (7320) for this program year and only invited 5 candidates so far. As a consequence, your chances are really greater to get an invitation in next round itself i mean, on 07th October. If worse comes to worst, 21st october will be when you get the golden email. But, i am 200% sure that you will get invite on 07/10/2013 itself.

Don't forget to give me treat after the receipt of invite, by the way.

All the best,

Sathiya


----------



## dchiniwal

@sathiyaseelan
Thanks mate, in spite of innumerable assurances even on my earlier post. I somehow fail to get the confidence that you guys are showing. None the less, i am hopeful of getting the Invite this monday.

How does one make the payment, i believe we got to make the payment through Credit Cards, none of my credit cards have i opted for higher limit for obvious reasons known to all.

Someone who has recently made the payment or have an understanding of how, please suggest.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Matmarine said:


> Hi Everybody.
> 
> I'm new here .
> 
> Yesterday my husband received a positive results from Vetassess as a Teacher of English to Speakers of Other Languages ANZSCO Code 249311 . We had problems with a lawyer who was preparing documents for Vetassess. I have a question - can you recommend a good lawyer around Sydney for Expression of Interest as so far South Australia is still showing a Low Availability for state sponsorship for this occupation.
> 
> We are totally inexperienced, we don't know even where we should start with EOI and time is ticking .
> We contacted today with 3 different agents and first is on holiday, second send us an information that they do not complete the state sponsorship forms, and the last one said that we don't have a chance for State Sponsorship in South Australia if we don't live and work there. He said that we have to move there and work full time at least 3 month to be able to send EOI. At that moment we allowed to work only 20 hours per week and until 3 month they will definitely close TESOL on the list .
> 
> What you suggest guys ?
> Best regards
> Matmarine


Hi matmarina,

I, still don't know why you people go behind so called money pocketing immigration agents. There are infinite number of senior expats who can help you get visa without charging. But, unfortunately, you would like to pay for immigration services. If you want to do so, kindly do an online transaction to me for my advice (ha ha ha).

Could you please let me know about your spouse's immigration points based on various points such as age, work experience, IELTS, dependent's qualification and work experience etc. so that i can direct you correctly.

See, following the results obtained from an assessing authority, what you need to do is to lodge the EOI, which is a piece of cake to fill up. If you can read and understand English, then you can fill in it yourself. (ha ha ha).

If you are able to score more than 60 points, then why you want to yet knock the doors of states under 190 visa which will restrict you to work within a limited region. I personally recommend you to go for independent skilled visa, that is 189 visa, that has the flexibility of roaming here and there in aussie. It makes life easy to find a high paying job which is not available with 190 visa.

Subscribe to EOI submitted club on expat forum for getting information on EOI.

All the best,

Sathiya


----------



## Matmarine

Dear Sathiya

Thank you for your replay.

Believe me if you are be able help me with all of this documents I will be more than happy to send you some reward . 

According to ours previous " agent " we can claim 60 points 

age- 30 years ( 30 points )

work experience from Poland: hmmmm practically 
October 2006 – June 2011 BRITAM SCHOOL OF FOREIGN LANGUAGES Teacher of English to Speakers of Other Languages

but some of experience was during attending to the University :
October 2002 - June 2007 Master of Arts in English Philology, Silesian School of Economics and Foreign Languages in Katowice. ( 15 points )

Vetassess recognised :" Based on the evidence provided at least three years ". 
So probably we can claim at least three but less than five years (of past 10 years) - ( 5 points )

Proficient English—IELTS 7 / OET B ( 10 points )
In total 60 points plus we hope to get extra 5 for State Sponsorship ( Visa subclass 190 ).

"Agent" recommend 190 subclass as a Teacher of English to Speakers of Other Languages ANZSCO Code 249311 is available on Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List only in South Australia. According to that we are able to apply with this occupation only in South Australia with subclass 190. 

I will use your advice and try lodge EOI by myself. If you have any suggestion with next step , as we read today on Expat Forum, apply for visa nomination.

Thank you once more, and I will be grateful for any other information.

Best regards
Matmarine




sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi matmarina,
> 
> I, still don't know why you people go behind so called money pocketing immigration agents. There are infinite number of senior expats who can help you get visa without charging. But, unfortunately, you would like to pay for immigration services. If you want to do so, kindly do an online transaction to me for my advice (ha ha ha).
> 
> Could you please let me know about your spouse's immigration points based on various points such as age, work experience, IELTS, dependent's qualification and work experience etc. so that i can direct you correctly.
> 
> See, following the results obtained from an assessing authority, what you need to do is to lodge the EOI, which is a piece of cake to fill up. If you can read and understand English, then you can fill in it yourself. (ha ha ha).
> 
> If you are able to score more than 60 points, then why you want to yet knock the doors of states under 190 visa which will restrict you to work within a limited region. I personally recommend you to go for independent skilled visa, that is 189 visa, that has the flexibility of roaming here and there in aussie. It makes life easy to find a high paying job which is not available with 190 visa.
> 
> Subscribe to EOI submitted club on expat forum for getting information on EOI.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Sathiya


----------



## Expat786

Hi guyz..
I am a new member on this forum & would like to share my experience so far with the Oz application process. 

I have submitted my EOI couple of days back under the 189 & 190 visa category with assessed points 65 & 70 as per DIAC calculations. By the way i am an accountant by profession.

How soon can i expect an invitation based on the above? Would appreciate comments from fellow EOI submitters & Oz aspirants!!


----------



## kmann

Expat786 said:


> Hi guyz..
> I am a new member on this forum & would like to share my experience so far with the Oz application process.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI couple of days back under the 189 & 190 visa category with assessed points 65 & 70 as per DIAC calculations. By the way i am an accountant by profession.
> 
> How soon can i expect an invitation based on the above? Would appreciate comments from fellow EOI submitters & Oz aspirants!!


Most likely in coming next round you will receive the invitation. Good luck with your application.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Expat786 said:


> Hi guyz..
> I am a new member on this forum & would like to share my experience so far with the Oz application process.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI couple of days back under the 189 & 190 visa category with assessed points 65 & 70 as per DIAC calculations. By the way i am an accountant by profession.
> 
> How soon can i expect an invitation based on the above? Would appreciate comments from fellow EOI submitters & Oz aspirants!!


Hi friend,

Welcome to the family of expat forum. the last invitation round that was orgnaized on 16/09/2013 had the final candidate holding 60 points with visa date of effect of 15/09/2013. Hence, the competition for your job code is very minimal and the number of vacant seats available for the remaining months is also huge. As a result, for sure, you must get an invitation in next round itself. In worst case, october, 21st will be the day you get an invite for sure.

Be ready to sail in the boat of jubilation,

All the best ,
Sathiya


----------



## dchiniwal

Post submitting the EOI, considering an applicant gets an invite on 7th Oct, 2013. What is the next process. Can some senior expat members please highlight the entire process and approx timelines against each process.


----------



## kmann

dchiniwal said:


> Post submitting the EOI, considering an applicant gets an invite on 7th Oct, 2013. What is the next process. Can some senior expat members please highlight the entire process and approx timelines against each process.


Next step is to apply for respective VISA you got invite for 189 or 190 or 489
Upload all the supporting documents for all the points you claimed, medicals and PCC
Wait for CO to allocate to yur case
Depending on your VISA type , your processing time will vary such as for 189 its 12 months for 190 its 6 months But people genrellly get grants within 3 months or so.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Matmarine said:


> Dear Sathiya
> 
> Thank you for your replay.
> 
> Believe me if you are be able help me with all of this documents I will be more than happy to send you some reward .
> 
> According to ours previous " agent " we can claim 60 points
> 
> age- 30 years ( 30 points )
> 
> work experience from Poland: hmmmm practically
> October 2006 – June 2011 BRITAM SCHOOL OF FOREIGN LANGUAGES Teacher of English to Speakers of Other Languages
> 
> but some of experience was during attending to the University :
> October 2002 - June 2007 Master of Arts in English Philology, Silesian School of Economics and Foreign Languages in Katowice. ( 15 points )
> 
> Vetassess recognised :" Based on the evidence provided at least three years ".
> So probably we can claim at least three but less than five years (of past 10 years) - ( 5 points )
> 
> Proficient English—IELTS 7 / OET B ( 10 points )
> In total 60 points plus we hope to get extra 5 for State Sponsorship ( Visa subclass 190 ).
> 
> "Agent" recommend 190 subclass as a Teacher of English to Speakers of Other Languages ANZSCO Code 249311 is available on Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List only in South Australia. According to that we are able to apply with this occupation only in South Australia with subclass 190.
> 
> I will use your advice and try lodge EOI by myself. If you have any suggestion with next step , as we read today on Expat Forum, apply for visa nomination.
> 
> Thank you once more, and I will be grateful for any other information.
> 
> Best regards
> Matmarine


Hi matmarine,

I don't need any rewards. Firstly, your occupation has 180 number of seats for this program year out of which 11 seats have been occupied so far. your points that is 60 is good enough to get an invite as only less number of people applying for Australia under your occupation till now. 

With 60 points, why don't you apply for 189 visa? Nowadays, the processing times for 190 and 189 visas are more or less one and the same. So, needless to say that you can apply under 189 visa rather than 190 visa. But, make both options open and accept whatever you get first. 

below links, i think, may be useful to you.

Myfuture: State Occupation

All the best,
Sathiya


----------



## ss_omer

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi omer,
> 
> with your update, did you raise your score from 60?. If your score is only 60, yet, i am unsure why you have not been invited as the last candidate invited on 16th september had the visa date of effect 15/09/2013 and with 60 points.
> 
> I presume that ealrier, you have submitted the EOI, perhaps, with 55/50 points, i guess. And on 22/09/2013, you updated it to 60 points. Your occupation has a decent number of seats (7320) for this program year and only invited 5 candidates so far. As a consequence, your chances are really greater to get an invitation in next round itself i mean, on 07th October. If worse comes to worst, 21st october will be when you get the golden email. But, i am 200% sure that you will get invite on 07/10/2013 itself.
> 
> Don't forget to give me treat after the receipt of invite, by the way.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Sathiya




Dear Sathiya,

First of all thank you so much for your reply. Though it is very encouraging to read your explanation. As i am also wondering why i couldn't get the invitation yet. The only thing that i have updated in my EOI is my Masters degree which has been granted recently, Earlier i was having a Bachelors Degree (Honors) 4 Years with 10 years experience in the same designation. 
I got positive assessment from AIMS. AIMS assessed my Bachelors degree as equivalent to Associate Degree of Australian Qualification Framework. Now just waiting for the Golden Email 
Lets hope for the best and definitely your TREAT is due :tea:


----------



## sumdur

Dear Senior Expats,

I have a question about EOI. I have applied 60 points for 2613 occupation and waiting for invitation. In April 2014, I will complete 39 years (April 1975 born). 

Does that mean that in May 2014 I will lose 10 points and my total score will come down to 50 points.

Please help because in that case I will start applying for 190 VISA to save the points.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## Matmarine

Hi again 

Thank you for your quick replay, and information about number of seats  

Believe me we are totally inexperienced and we don’t know what’s the different between subclass 190 and 189  . We thought that to be able to apply for Subclass 189 our occupation have to be on Schedule 1 - SOL and if our occupation is only on Schedule 2 SOL list we can apply for subclass 190. We Google yesterday after your replayed information about difference between those 2 subclass and we found this answer on few website. 

How can you decide between a subclass 189 or subclass 190? | Australia Visa News

List 1 occupations can apply for a 189.

List 2 occupations can only apply for a 190 state-sponsored visa.

Yet, even if your occupation is on list 1, it may still be better to apply for a 190.

What do you think, are we able to apply for subclass 189 ? 
I want to add that we don’t mind to move from Sydney to different state or even territory region.

Best Regards
Matmarine 





sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi matmarine,
> 
> I don't need any rewards. Firstly, your occupation has 180 number of seats for this program year out of which 11 seats have been occupied so far. your points that is 60 is good enough to get an invite as only less number of people applying for Australia under your occupation till now.
> 
> With 60 points, why don't you apply for 189 visa? Nowadays, the processing times for 190 and 189 visas are more or less one and the same. So, needless to say that you can apply under 189 visa rather than 190 visa. But, make both options open and accept whatever you get first.
> 
> below links, i think, may be useful to you.
> 
> Myfuture: State Occupation
> 
> All the best,
> Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Matmarine said:


> Hi again
> 
> Thank you for your quick replay, and information about number of seats
> 
> Believe me we are totally inexperienced and we don’t know what’s the different between subclass 190 and 189  . We thought that to be able to apply for Subclass 189 our occupation have to be on Schedule 1 - SOL and if our occupation is only on Schedule 2 SOL list we can apply for subclass 190. We Google yesterday after your replayed information about difference between those 2 subclass and we found this answer on few website.
> 
> How can you decide between a subclass 189 or subclass 190? | Australia Visa News
> 
> List 1 occupations can apply for a 189.
> 
> List 2 occupations can only apply for a 190 state-sponsored visa.
> 
> Yet, even if your occupation is on list 1, it may still be better to apply for a 190.
> 
> What do you think, are we able to apply for subclass 189 ?
> I want to add that we don’t mind to move from Sydney to different state or even territory region.
> 
> Best Regards
> Matmarine


Hello, 

in DIAC's website itself it is clearly mentioned that Applicants in this occupation may be eligible for skilled migration under the following programs: Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS), Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (RSMS), Points Based Skilled Migration visa, Temporary Business (Long Stay) (Subclass 457).

i recommend people if and only if they are longer able to score 60 and above. especiailly, this is applicable for your occupation that has a decent number of seats and very less competition. so, are you still willing to restrict yourself with 190 visa?

Think again. i just now dropped a Private message to you and respond o me there.

we can discuss in detail.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## sumdur

sumdur said:


> Dear Senior Expats,
> 
> I have a question about EOI. I have applied 60 points for 2613 occupation and waiting for invitation. In April 2014, I will complete 39 years (April 1975 born).
> 
> Does that mean that in May 2014 I will lose 10 points and my total score will come down to 50 points.
> 
> Please help because in that case I will start applying for 190 VISA to save the points.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Dear Friends,

I am confused as I am on border line of age. Kindly reply to my query.

I will go for VISA 190 if I am going to lose 10 points in April 2014. Please help.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## samy25

sumdur said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am confused as I am on border line of age. Kindly reply to my query.
> 
> I will go for VISA 190 if I am going to lose 10 points in April 2014. Please help.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


no i guess, in 2014 , you will become 39... so still u can claim 25 points but when in 2015 u will become 40 then you will loose ur points... 

it is my opinion.. 
other memebrs are requested to give some advice.


----------



## Vijaynag

*EOI status*

Hi everyone,

I have applied for EOI on Aug 5th for Subclass 189 for 261313 occupation with 60 points.

Its already 2 months. hoping to get the invitation this month.

Anyone else who have applied with the same criteria?


----------



## sumdur

Vijaynag said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have applied for EOI on Aug 5th for Subclass 189 for 261313 occupation with 60 points.
> 
> Its already 2 months. hoping to get the invitation this month.
> 
> Anyone else who have applied with the same criteria?


I am in same situation since 17th July and with NO HOPES  of getting 189
Looking for other options now. Understand that most of the states have stoped accepting 2613 application.

Can anybody will guide me when the sates like NSW will open 2613 occupation or will it remain closed till July 2014.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sumdur said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am confused as I am on border line of age. Kindly reply to my query.
> 
> I will go for VISA 190 if I am going to lose 10 points in April 2014. Please help.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Hi sumdur,

you will not loose 1o points against age until the starting of age of 40. in your case, if you were born on 30/04/1975, for instance, your points for age will not be reduced until 29/04/2015. But, on 30/04/2015, as your age starts rolling with 40, you will, for sure, loose your 10 points, unfortunately.

in other words, your points for age will not be changed until your age is 39 years, 11 months and 29 days.

So,You can wait for few more rounds and see the trend and then decide. Dont follow the state sponsorship immoderately at per current situation.

All the best,

Sathiya


----------



## ccham

Vijaynag said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have applied for EOI on Aug 5th for Subclass 189 for 261313 occupation with 60 points.
> 
> Its already 2 months. hoping to get the invitation this month.
> 
> Anyone else who have applied with the same criteria?


60 point holders are waiting since 28 of may so you have to wait few months more most probably until next january or february.


----------



## Yenigalla

Omg! That's a really long que....


----------



## kmann

Hi Guys,

Good luck to everyone those are still waiting for invites........My best wishes are with you........May all of you get ur invitations soon.



Good luck Guys.....Hope Monday is the day for you :amen::amen::amen:


Regards,
Karan


----------



## RedDevil19

Hi Friends,

Did anyone get invitation today from NSW???


----------



## sumdur

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi sumdur,
> 
> you will not loose 1o points against age until the starting of age of 40. in your case, if you were born on 30/04/1975, for instance, your points for age will not be reduced until 29/04/2015. But, on 30/04/2015, as your age starts rolling with 40, you will, for sure, loose your 10 points, unfortunately.
> 
> in other words, your points for age will not be changed until your age is 39 years, 11 months and 29 days.
> 
> So,You can wait for few more rounds and see the trend and then decide. Dont follow the state sponsorship immoderately at per current situation.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Sathiya


Thanks for your reply. Its very clear.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## hl13

Hello All, I have joined this forum today.

I have 2 questions 

Q1. I have received ACS +ve on 27th September, submitted EOI on 28th September with 65 points ; IELTS 7,7.5,7,8 (avg 7.5); ICT Business Analyst 261111. When can I expect to receive an invitation?? (I have applied under 189 category)

Q2. Is there any way i can apply parallelly for State sponsorship? can somebody advice??

Thank you...


----------



## dchiniwal

hl13 said:


> Hello All, I have joined this forum today.
> 
> I have 2 questions
> 
> Q1. I have received ACS +ve on 27th September, submitted EOI on 28th September with 65 points ; IELTS 7,7.5,7,8 (avg 7.5); ICT Business Analyst 261111. When can I expect to receive an invitation?? (I have applied under 189 category)
> 
> Q2. Is there any way i can apply parallelly for State sponsorship? can somebody advice??
> 
> Thank you...


Hi hl13, I have applied for 261112 on 16th Sept, with 70 points. according to senior expat members here, they suggest 65 was invited last time around. So unless there are huge applications with 70 and above, 65 stand a good chance to get invited. I may be wrong, but thats what I have understood.

Thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan

hl13 said:


> Hello All, I have joined this forum today.
> 
> I have 2 questions
> 
> Q1. I have received ACS +ve on 27th September, submitted EOI on 28th September with 65 points ; IELTS 7,7.5,7,8 (avg 7.5); ICT Business Analyst 261111. When can I expect to receive an invitation?? (I have applied under 189 category)
> 
> Q2. Is there any way i can apply parallelly for State sponsorship? can somebody advice??
> 
> Thank you...


Hello friend,

Here are my answers:

1. As your occupation falls in list of 6 occupations that use prorata and 50-50 allocation of seats between 189/489 and 190, the competition seems to be high. However, having 65 points is for sure, an added advantage. also, the trend of selecting candidates normally came down to low pointers in later months of the program year. The last invite round that was held on 16/09/2013 had the final candidate with 65 points and had visa date of effect of 13/08/2013. So, i guess that the number of better scorers may be high in upcoming round as a result of huge gap between 16/09/2013 and 07/10/2013 that is nearly 3 weeks. So, i guess, in upcoming round, you may expect for an invitation. But, your chances of getting invited are higher and brighter on 21st october, 2013. if worse come to worst, in first round of november, 2013, you should get an invite, for sure.

2. Yes, you can apply both for 189 and 190 visas by selecting both options in EOI and lodging separate application to the sate you would to get nomination from. Once state approves your application and nominates you, your EOI will be automatically picked by DIAC and you have to apply for visa under 190. But, with 65 points, you don't need to go for 190 visa as it has restriction on geography. I recommend you to follow in the route og 189 visa rather than limiting yourself in bounded region where the feasibility of fnding jobs is low.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## hl13

Thank you very much for the detailed explantion Sathiya, much appreciated.


----------



## ccham

in past few week i have seen only few EOI submissions. what can be a reason are they don't share the details with us or another reason ?


----------



## hl13

One reason could be ACS asseement. Its taking long time I have applied on July 2nd and got ACS +ve on 27th Sepetember. Two of my friends havent heard from ACS yet. they applied on 5th July.


----------



## HarryAdd

Hello Guys,

I went through many links, forums and other sources but couldn't find a way to get connect with ppl who are planning to relocate to South Australia in near future.

So started the below spreadsheet to know each other at various stages of relocation to South Australia. This will even help to find sharing accommodation which will economically to support jobless life. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...9oX2RnbnEyd04yazRkNER5OWc&usp=drive_web#gid=0


----------



## praskr

Submitted EOI today 263111 with 60 points .


----------



## slvicky

*back to 60 points*

This got complicated when updating my experience. My agent advised to update my EOI after confirmation for ACS. So, back to 60 points 

Mn01--------------189---261313---65---6th Sep, 2013
Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013


----------



## ccham

slvicky said:


> This got complicated when updating my experience. My agent advised to update my EOI after confirmation for ACS. So, back to 60 points
> 
> Mn01--------------189---261313---65---6th Sep, 2013
> Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
> prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
> esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
> GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
> Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
> anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
> slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
> xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
> sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013


are you going with old ACS format or new one. what is your point calculation?


----------



## felix2020

HarryAdd said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I went through many links, forums and other sources but couldn't find a way to get connect with ppl who are planning to relocate to South Australia in near future.
> 
> So started the below spreadsheet to know each other at various stages of relocation to South Australia. This will even help to find sharing accommodation which will economically to support jobless life.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...9oX2RnbnEyd04yazRkNER5OWc&usp=drive_web#gid=0


You can stay in touch with me. Although I am living in Sydney, I am very experienced on SA and moving soon as soon as I get the grant.


----------



## amol.pophale

Hello Friends,

What should be the start date of first employment while submitting EoI?

Date mentioned in ACS or actual date? 

In my case actual start date is 1st Oct 2004 but ACS has cut down 2 years and mentioned in result that "The following employment after October 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level". Shall I mention start date as oct 2004 or oct 2006?

If I mention actual date my points would be 70 but if I mention ACS date points would be 65.

Please advice.

Thanks in advance.

-Amol


----------



## felix2020

amol.pophale said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> What should be the start date of first employment while submitting EoI?
> 
> Date mentioned in ACS or actual date?
> 
> In my case actual start date is 1st Oct 2004 but ACS has cut down 2 years and mentioned in result that "The following employment after October 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level". Shall I mention start date as oct 2004 or oct 2006?
> 
> If I mention actual date my points would be 70 but if I mention ACS date points would be 65.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> -Amol


You should mention ACS date in order to be on the safe side. If you are found to be claimed more points in EOI, but later you cannot prove it, your visa application may get rejected. Points determined by your case officer has to be equal to or higher than your EOI points.


----------



## amol.pophale

felix2020 said:


> You should mention ACS date in order to be on the safe side. If you are found to be claimed more points in EOI, but later you cannot prove it, your visa application may get rejected. Points determined by your case officer has to be equal to or higher than your EOI points.


Make sense. Thanks bro


----------



## felix2020

amol.pophale said:


> Make sense. Thanks bro


You should still mention your full experience in EOI, but make the first two years as non-relevant.


----------



## amol.pophale

felix2020 said:


> You should still mention your full experience in EOI, but make the first two years as non-relevant.


Can I update it now? Mean after after submitting.


----------



## felix2020

amol.pophale said:


> Can I update it now? Mean after after submitting.


You can update any time before invitation. But make sure you don't update anything that will change your points. If you change your points, your visa date of effect will also change. 

what do you want to update ?


----------



## kmann

All the best everyone.........I hope all of you gets invite on coming Monday......


----------



## slvicky

ccham said:


> are you going with old ACS format or new one. what is your point calculation?


I'm going with old ACS format with 60 points. Not expecting invitation anytime soon now.......


----------



## amol.pophale

felix2020 said:


> You can update any time before invitation. But make sure you don't update anything that will change your points. If you change your points, your visa date of effect will also change.
> 
> what do you want to update ?


What do you mean by visa date of effect?

Actually earlier I had submitted with actual date with 70 points now I changed to ACS date that changed my points to 65. Is that ok?

Also one more question -
What about the experience after ACS result...I have changed the company after that. Do I mention that experience in EOI submission?


----------



## jre05

amol.pophale said:


> What do you mean by visa date of effect?
> 
> Actually earlier I had submitted with actual date with 70 points now I changed to ACS date that changed my points to 65. Is that ok?
> 
> Also one more question -
> What about the experience after ACS result...I have changed the company after that. Do I mention that experience in EOI submission?


1. Visa date of effect = Date on which you lastly update the already submitted one. Meaning, your rank in the queue will be based on this. However, in case your updates doesn't change the points you have already submitted in EOI, then effect date would be the last date when points were changed or submitted date.

2. You can provide all experiences, provided you have adequate documents to provide the proof of employment (OL, Appointment letter, payslips, bank statement for salary credit, experience and release letters, skill reference letters, tax documents). If you haven't resigned yet from last company, then provide documents what you have from the above excluding resignation letters.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## felix2020

amol.pophale said:


> What do you mean by visa date of effect?
> 
> Actually earlier I had submitted with actual date with 70 points now I changed to ACS date that changed my points to 65. Is that ok?
> 
> Also one more question -
> What about the experience after ACS result...I have changed the company after that. Do I mention that experience in EOI submission?


In that case your visa date of effect will change. Someone already defined the visa date of effect for you.

You should include all employment in last ten years. If you don't want to claim points for any part of it, or you don't have proofs, you can mark those as non relevant. 

what is your occupation by the way ? and when did you first submit your EOI ?


----------



## amol.pophale

Hi Friends,

I have submitted my EOI today (261313) with 65 points. Is there any possiblity that I'll get invitation? Not this monday but in next rounds?

-amol


----------



## felix2020

amol.pophale said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI today (261313) with 65 points. Is there any possiblity that I'll get invitation? Not this monday but in next rounds?
> 
> -amol


Based on Sept16 rounds, 65 pointers are invited up to 05-09. There is an invitation round this Monday, but it is highly unlikely you will be invited. But still, no way to tell. It all depends on the number of 65 pointers who submitted EOIs between 06-09 and 06-10. You have a very good chance of getting invited on October 21st.


----------



## amol.pophale

felix2020 said:


> Based on Sept16 rounds, 65 pointers are invited up to 05-09. There is an invitation round this Monday, but it is highly unlikely you will be invited. But still, no way to tell. It all depends on the number of 65 pointers who submitted EOIs between 06-09 and 06-10. You have a very good chance of getting invited on October 21st.


Thanks for the reply! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## harsheys

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi matmarine,
> 
> I don't need any rewards. Firstly, your occupation has 180 number of seats for this program year out of which 11 seats have been occupied so far. your points that is 60 is good enough to get an invite as only less number of people applying for Australia under your occupation till now.
> 
> With 60 points, why don't you apply for 189 visa? Nowadays, the processing times for 190 and 189 visas are more or less one and the same. So, needless to say that you can apply under 189 visa rather than 190 visa. But, make both options open and accept whatever you get first.
> 
> below links, i think, may be useful to you.
> 
> Myfuture: State Occupation
> 
> All the best,
> Sathiya


Hello 

I'm new to this thread and it's a delight to see all the information sharing.. I've just got +ve vet outcome for 225113 marketing specialist but unfortunately the code is not on any state list to launch eoi. It's present on ACT as closed where if I have a valid job offer from an ACT employer i could apply for verification.. My question is how do you know total number vs. Filled vacancies like you've advised here?? Would you know any trustworthy consultancies that would help find full time job offers in ACT? I'm already on seek and a few other recruitment sites. Please advise as I really wanna move forward...

Thanks in advance !


----------



## felix2020

harsheys said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm new to this thread and it's a delight to see all the information sharing.. I've just got +ve vet outcome for 225113 marketing specialist but unfortunately the code is not on any state list to launch eoi. It's present on ACT as closed where if I have a valid job offer from an ACT employer i could apply for verification.. My question is how do you know total number vs. Filled vacancies like you've advised here?? Would you know any trustworthy consultancies that would help find full time job offers in ACT? I'm already on seek and a few other recruitment sites. Please advise as I really wanna move forward...
> 
> Thanks in advance !


Your occupation has 3240 seats for this year, out of them only 29 have been occupied. 

You can see this information at the following link:

SkillSelect


----------



## samkalu

jre05 said:


> 1. Visa date of effect = Date on which you lastly update the already submitted one. Meaning, your rank in the queue will be based on this. However, in case your updates doesn't change the points you have already submitted in EOI, then effect date would be the last date when points were changed or submitted date.
> 
> 2. You can provide all experiences, provided you have adequate documents to provide the proof of employment (OL, Appointment letter, payslips, bank statement for salary credit, experience and release letters, skill reference letters, tax documents). If you haven't resigned yet from last company, then provide documents what you have from the above excluding resignation letters.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


I have a small question, by nov I get 65 points and I have my old acs in hand.having this in mind if I change jobs in dec or jan and by that time if I get the invite and pay diac, do I need to inform my co about my job change specialy if the job change in another country. Position can change from softwarr engineer to erp specialist. Please share your thoughts on this. How will this affect my application. Class 189.


----------



## ccham

all the friends who get invited today, please update here


----------



## mns

Hi all 
I am new to this thread
Need help urgently
I got acs on March 2012 with 8+, for my wife got on May same 8+ years of exp.
But we didn't clear IELTS. recently we cleared we both got 7,6.5,6.5,6 and 7.5,6,6.6,6 respectively 

Now I am planning to apply eoi, 
As coming to points we both are of age 34 so we get 25pts. Exp 15 pts, we both had MCA degree.
So 15 pts total 55 points + partner 5pts so total 60 points so I started to keep in eoi.

But while searching forums and my from friends came to know that they are cutting exp from 2years to 4 years as per new rules.
If they cut points by DIAC then I will get 5pts shorter.

Even having master degree in computers also will theycut the exp? Did diac considers the exp after acs report?


----------



## felix2020

mns said:


> Hi all
> I am new to this thread
> Need help urgently
> I got acs on March 2012 with 8+, for my wife got on May same 8+ years of exp.
> But we didn't clear IELTS. recently we cleared we both got 7,6.5,6.5,6 and 7.5,6,6.6,6 respectively
> 
> Now I am planning to apply eoi,
> As coming to points we both are of age 34 so we get 25pts. Exp 15 pts, we both had MCA degree.
> So 15 pts total 55 points + partner 5pts so total 60 points so I started to keep in eoi.
> 
> But while searching forums and my from friends came to know that they are cutting exp from 2years to 4 years as per new rules.
> If they cut points by DIAC then I will get 5pts shorter.
> 
> Even having master degree in computers also will theycut the exp? Did diac considers the exp after acs report?


DIAC will start counting experience after 2 years of your graduation and up to EOI invitation.


----------



## ccham

felix2020 said:


> DIAC will start counting experience after 2 years of your graduation and up to EOI invitation.


we have not clear evidence for that still only for 2 or 3 cases all of others who had old acs format, could claim points for the experiences that claimed at letter. so it's seems ok going according to acs letter . but for 100% safe, better reduce your experience.


----------



## mns

felix2020 said:


> DIAC will start counting experience after 2 years of your graduation and up to EOI invitation.


Hi thanks for reply.

Even if we are having masters in computer science also they will cut 2 years exp?

On what basis they are cutting.

Please suggest me,if I apply will I get positive response from DIAC or they say insufficient of points. Should I apply EOI or not I am full in confusion state.


----------



## Expat786

Guyz,
I have a question. In my EOI that was submitted last week, i didn't choose in my 190 class which territory i wanted to opt for. My problem is i dont know which territory is the best one in terms of employment opportunities, weather conditions etc, schooling etc. 

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## harsheys

felix2020 said:


> Your occupation has 3240 seats for this year, out of them only 29 have been occupied.
> 
> You can see this information at the following link:
> 
> SkillSelect


Thanks a ton Felix!

Strange that it doesn't appear on state lists even though there's so much requirement. Next yr ceilings come up on July right? So this 3000+ is for this yr only?


----------



## felix2020

mns said:


> Hi thanks for reply.
> 
> Even if we are having masters in computer science also they will cut 2 years exp?
> 
> On what basis they are cutting.
> 
> Please suggest me,if I apply will I get positive response from DIAC or they say insufficient of points. Should I apply EOI or not I am full in confusion state.


If you provide full details of your qualification including undergraduate and all employments in the last 10 years, then someone would be able to help. ACS is deducting experience for foreign degree holders. Did you get an ACS assessment yet ?


----------



## dchiniwal

Tomorrow the invites will be sent out. Is there a time frame observed by when the invites are sent out? How are the invites sent, is it on the email or the DIAC website gets updated?.

Fingers crossed, hope to see the invite tomorrow.


----------



## mns

felix2020 said:


> DIAC will start counting experience after 2 years of your graduation and up to EOI invitation.


They have given like this in the acs. Even they cut 2 years. 


Your Master of Computer Applications from XXX University completed July 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.


----------



## felix2020

dchiniwal said:


> Tomorrow the invites will be sent out. Is there a time frame observed by when the invites are sent out? How are the invites sent, is it on the email or the DIAC website gets updated?.
> 
> Fingers crossed, hope to see the invite tomorrow.


Invitations will be sent out 3 hours from now. Keep checking your email.

Good Luck


----------



## 0z_dream

i think it ll start from 12:00 am aus time, it is a system


----------



## mns

felix2020 said:


> If you provide full details of your qualification including undergraduate and all employments in the last 10 years, then someone would be able to help. ACS is deducting experience for foreign degree holders. Did you get an ACS assessment yet ?


Hi thanks flexi,
Here are my details
Me
B.Sc science (MPC) completes in(1999)
MCA in computers completes in 2003

Working from 2004 Feb.

Applied acs on 14 May 2012 got positive in 25 June 2012

11 months in one organization and 7 years 3 months in another organization.

(Your Master of Computer Applications from Acharya Nagarjuna University completed July 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.) like this they gave.

Ielts cleared recently with L 7.5, R 6, W 6.5, S 6.0

For my wife also same, having 8 years exp and got acs positive result on March 2012 and education same masters degree and her score is L 7, R 6.5, W 6.5, S 6.0

So I can claim 5 points for partner.

We come under age group of 33-40.

If I apply on EOI, then in the process time of DIAC did the cut exp. for us?
If they do like that we come under 8 years of exp. then our points will come to 55 even parter added.

This is my state can anybody help out.


----------



## Colombo

samkalu said:


> I have a small question, by nov I get 65 points and I have my old acs in hand.having this in mind if I change jobs in dec or jan and by that time if I get the invite and pay diac, do I need to inform my co about my job change specialy if the job change in another country. Position can change from softwarr engineer to erp specialist. Please share your thoughts on this. How will this affect my application. Class 189.



Samkalu my friend.....

I need a lil favor from you....

My CO requested some more docs . I have submitted them last Sunday.

Week has gone.. no up date..

Do i have to call them and re query about the situation.

Based on your analytical skills.. please add a comment...

Cheers..

XXX


----------



## samkalu

Colombo said:


> Samkalu my friend.....
> 
> I need a lil favor from you....
> 
> My CO requested some more docs . I have submitted them last Sunday.
> 
> Week has gone.. no up date..
> 
> Do i have to call them and re query about the situation.
> 
> Based on your analytical skills.. please add a comment...
> 
> Cheers..
> 
> XXX


Didnt ur co send a confirmation email? I say if not better check whether they got the docs.because if by any chance they have not got it they might wait for 28days.


----------



## Colombo

samkalu said:


> Didnt ur co send a confirmation email? I say if not better check whether they got the docs.because if by any chance they have not got it they might wait for 28days.


No Machan;

i just got an automated message telling the receive of my docs ..
nothing more than that. This feeling kills me.

Mona wada hithanne aluth neethiya gena.

they gonna deduct 2 years rite.

Do you think is this common to all the CO s and All the teams.

No idea what will happen to old ACS holders..

Isnt it

Budusaranai

XXX


----------



## ccham

Colombo said:


> No Machan;
> 
> i just got an automated message telling the receive of my docs ..
> nothing more than that. This feeling kills me.
> 
> Mona wada hithanne aluth neethiya gena.
> 
> they gonna deduct 2 years rite.
> 
> Do you think is this common to all the CO s and All the teams.
> 
> No idea what will happen to old ACS holders..
> 
> Isnt it
> 
> Budusaranai
> 
> XXX


be relax man. we have seen only 2 or 3 cases related to the deduction 2 years from the old ACS format but all other applicants got grant safely. so i think it won't affect in the your case. anyway, shoot a mail to CO asking the latest situation in very cool way .


----------



## IshuRaj

Got the invite .Yay!! Seniors Pls continue helping me further. God bless all


----------



## srikar

ccham said:


> be relax man. we have seen only 2 or 3 cases related to the deduction 2 years from the old ACS format but all other applicants got grant safely. so i think it won't affect in the your case. anyway, shoot a mail to CO asking the latest situation in very cool way .


We never know,there may be many more cases outside the forum.
I don't think the forum has at least 50% of the total applications.


----------



## ccham

srikar said:


> We never know,there may be many more cases outside the forum.
> I don't think the forum has at least 50% of the total applications.


yes yes you are right, so the better way is, go ahead with new ACS format.


----------



## ccham

IshuRaj said:


> Got the invite .Yay!! Seniors Pls continue helping me further. God bless all


what is your occupation and point score?


----------



## amol.pophale

Friends,

Just received my invitation


----------



## ccham

amol.pophale said:


> Friends,
> 
> Just received my invitation


congtaz bro


----------



## IshuRaj

ccham said:


> what is your occupation and point score?


Score:65
occupation:analyst programmer
Date applied:sep 25


----------



## ccham

is anyone got invited here ?


----------



## jre05

ccham said:


> is anyone got invited here ?


----------



## ganpathoz2014

ccham said:


> is anyone got invited here ?


i am checking this forum after 2 months and i have started loosing hope only 350 places with 175 for 189 so hardly 50 places to fight god bless us its a really frustrating time for us any ways always think positive


----------



## dchiniwal

Congratulations to all those received.

Got my Invite as well 

Score: 70
Skill Code: 261112
Date Applied: 16th Sept, 2013

Anyone facing issues with logging into skillselect website? I am not able to login


----------



## 0z_dream

amol.pophale said:


> Friends,
> 
> Just received my invitation


Congrats


----------



## dchiniwal

0z_dream said:


> congrats, may I know when did u apply for eoi


Date Applied for EOI: 16th Sept, 2013


----------



## felix2020

Hello friends, congratulations to all who have got invited. Can you please mention your occupation, points, and date of effect while posting the good news so that other members can benefit from the information?

Congratulations to all who have got invited and good luck to those who are waiting to be invited.


----------



## amol.pophale

Congratulations to all who are invited!


----------



## Yenigalla

Congrats to all...


----------



## sathiyaseelan

dchiniwal said:


> Date Applied for EOI: 16th Sept, 2013


Hi friend,

what i said has come true. Tons of congrats to you and appreciate me for exactly predicting your invitation (ha ha ha).

anyway, all the very best for remaining process.

All the best,
Sathiya


----------



## jre05

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> what i said has come true. Tons of congrats to you and appreciate me for exactly predicting your invitation (ha ha ha).
> 
> anyway, all the very best for remaining process.
> 
> All the best,
> Sathiya


You didn't get ? 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sathiyaseelan

amol.pophale said:


> Friends,
> 
> Just received my invitation


Hi friend,

Firstly, congratulations for such a milestone especially in competitive ambiance

You really deserve it.

My best wishes for visa application.

warm regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jre05 said:


> You didn't get ?
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Hi JR,

thanks for asking. I din't get it. I already predicted that i won't get with 99% chances. The competition seems to be huge for my group code. Moreover, it has only 4 top scoring invites per round.

Waiting for next round.

Sathiya


----------



## besthar

*SA SS invites*

Hi Guys ,

Wanted to know of the latest SA invites that members have received (non-6 IT Occupations) ...

Filed my EoI and SA SS on Sept 5th and its been over 4 weeks I haven't heard yet from the state...

Anybody filed their SS during the same time (+ or - 1 week) could help me with an idea of invite's being currently sent out ..


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Hello friends,

Just now noticed that i received 100 likes.. Yahooo..

Thank you all generous people for liking my comment as it was useful to you all.

It motivates me to share my knowledge to everyone i meet on expat forum.

This also heals the disappointment of not receiving invite.

You guys are exceptional.

With wishes,

Sathiya


----------



## srikar

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Just now noticed that i received 100 likes.. Yahooo..
> 
> Thank you all generous people for liking my comment as it was useful to you all.
> 
> It motivates me to share my knowledge to everyone i meet on expat forum.
> 
> This also heals the disappointment of not receiving invite.
> 
> You guys are exceptional.
> 
> With wishes,
> 
> Sathiya


Adding one more like to this post,Making it 101,Way to go!


----------



## Surfer127

Hi besthar

Today is Holiday in South Austrlia, so you may hear from them tomorrow. 

Labour day - 7th oct

all the best !!


----------



## greeniearun

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi JR,
> 
> thanks for asking. I din't get it. I already predicted that i won't get with 99% chances. The competition seems to be huge for my group code. Moreover, it has only 4 top scoring invites per round.
> 
> Waiting for next round.
> 
> Sathiya


Sorry Sathiya. Hope you'll get it in next round. You have mentioned 'only 4 top scoring invites per round' .. What does that mean ? Only 4 will get invites each round ? if that's the case I wont get it for years 

Thanks


----------



## jre05

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi JR,
> 
> thanks for asking. I din't get it. I already predicted that i won't get with 99% chances. The competition seems to be huge for my group code. Moreover, it has only 4 top scoring invites per round.
> 
> Waiting for next round.
> 
> Sathiya


Hey Sathiya,

Really sorry to hear that even with 65, it is challenging for your code. Hope you get the invite atleast within next couple of rounds or so.

I am also affirmative about getting the invite soon, and or 190 NSW SS opening 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Any 60 pointer who has received the invite?


----------



## amol.pophale

Is PCC and Medical required at the time of applying Visa? Or later?

What is the validity of PCC?


----------



## dchiniwal

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friend,
> 
> what i said has come true. Tons of congrats to you and appreciate me for exactly predicting your invitation (ha ha ha).
> 
> Anyway, all the very best for remaining process.
> 
> All the best,
> sathiya


thank you my dear friend 

look forward for further assistance as always

Sorry to note your invite still pending. I am sure you will sail through sooner


----------



## besthar

Surfer127 said:


> Hi besthar
> 
> Today is Holiday in South Austrlia, so you may hear from them tomorrow.
> 
> Labour day - 7th oct
> 
> all the best !!


:fingerscrossed: Thanks mate ... didn't know it was a holiday there ....


----------



## dchiniwal

amol.pophale said:


> Is PCC and Medical required at the time of applying Visa? Or later?
> 
> What is the validity of PCC?


Per my understanding, documents are not needed to apply for Visa. They are required only when the CO is assigned.

PCC validity is 1 year from date of issue.

http://pr4oz.blogspot.in/p/documents-that-you-upload-appear-under.html

Seniors plz correct if i am wrong


----------



## jre05

dchiniwal said:


> Per my understanding, documents are not needed to apply for Visa. They are required only when the CO is assigned.
> 
> PCC validity is 1 year from date of issue.
> 
> Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online
> 
> Seniors plz correct if i am wrong


Yes correct. But it is a good idea to front load PCC if one already have it. Else, obtain it and upload.

Medicals, once the check is done, doctors will upload it, you will not do anything on this part except the before medical process mentioned in above site.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sathiyaseelan

greeniearun said:


> Sorry Sathiya. Hope you'll get it in next round. You have mentioned 'only 4 top scoring invites per round' .. What does that mean ? Only 4 will get invites each round ? if that's the case I wont get it for years
> 
> Thanks


Hi friend,

Yes, you are right that only 4/5 candidates will be invited from my occupation every round. This figure varies from one occupation to another. Mine is 2633 that has the ceiling of 300 for this year and 138 have been filled in already till 16/09/2013. 

The remaining seats will be divided equally for every round that eventually results only 4/5 invites per round. But, i hope you are from a different code and you are on the safe side yet the competition is high for your profile as well.

But, don't panic as it is said that fear should get fear looking at our confidence levels.

You can make ith through with a delay.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## gsr1603

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi JR,
> 
> thanks for asking. I din't get it. I already predicted that i won't get with 99% chances. The competition seems to be huge for my group code. Moreover, it has only 4 top scoring invites per round.
> 
> Waiting for next round.
> 
> Sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

Hows you mate? I was actually expecting an invite for you this time. Anyways, am sure its not too far now.

It seems competition for us, telecom engineers, is more than I anticipated.

Regards,
GSR


----------



## amol.pophale

dchiniwal said:


> Per my understanding, documents are not needed to apply for Visa. They are required only when the CO is assigned.
> 
> PCC validity is 1 year from date of issue.
> 
> Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online
> 
> Seniors plz correct if i am wrong


Thanks for quick reply.

One more question - Is wife's IELTS score required?

Amol


----------



## dchiniwal

amol.pophale said:


> Thanks for quick reply.
> 
> One more question - Is wife's IELTS score required?
> 
> Amol


If you are primary applicant, then your wife's IELTS is not required. However, she will have to prove her English language skills by way of providing a letter from College/university stating the medium of teaching was English


----------



## amitw

Hi All,
Thankfully, I got invitation today, for 189.. 
Is the university transcript letter absolutely necessary to be submitted?


----------



## sylvia_australia

amitw said:


> Hi All,
> Thankfully, I got invitation today, for 189..
> Is the university transcript letter absolutely necessary to be submitted?


If you have dmc means detail mark ceryificate and it must be in english then no need of transcript


----------



## ss_omer

Visa type description

Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)	

Date of effect

19/07/2013

Result

The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points

Action


Just wanted to confirm that is my EOI has been submitted or do i need to do some other things?

Still waiting for invitation 

:fingerscrossed:


sathiya please confirm.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ss_omer said:


> Visa type description
> 
> Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)
> 
> Date of effect
> 
> 19/07/2013
> 
> Result
> 
> The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points
> 
> Action
> 
> 
> Just wanted to confirm that is my EOI has been submitted or do i need to do some other things?
> 
> Still waiting for invitation
> 
> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> sathiya please confirm.


Hi omer,

Did you check the status on the right corner of the EOI home page.

It should show "Submitted".If so, it is fine. But, i think, you did not receive state sponsorship from the state you applied for. Once the state awards you the sponsorship, this status will change to "apply" and on the right corner it shows "invited".

Yet, i am clueless, why this much delay in giving you invitation.

All the best,

Sathiya


----------



## ss_omer

Thanks alot for the quick response bro. Yes EOI status is showing submitted. I did not mention any single state, as i have applied for all states. What you guyz suggest, should i apply for the state nomination separately or better to wait to be selected by any state itself?

Lets hope for the best.


----------



## Colombo

Ok guys

I have a pretty big fate on this week.
My inbox is waiting for the GM.....

Cheers

XXX


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ss_omer said:


> Thanks alot for the quick response bro. Yes EOI status is showing submitted. I did not mention any single state, as i have applied for all states. What you guyz suggest, should i apply for the state nomination separately or better to wait to be selected by any state itself?
> 
> Lets hope for the best.


hi omer,

See, selecting all states under 190 visa in EOI will not entitle any visa to you. You must apply for individual state that sponsors your occupation for getting nominated. Choosing 190 visa in EOI is not the only criteria for 190 visa, but also the application for state sponsorship to a state that has feasibility to sponsor you.

Take my case for example. I am a telecom network engineer by profession and currently ACT and SA are sponsoring my occupation, for instance, i need to lodge an application with either ACT/SA to get sponsorship.

So, what are you waiting for?

Go and apply for nomination under 190. Once your application for sponsorship is approved by any state, your status will become invited automatically and can lodge the visa fees with othe documents etc.

Go for it man,

all the best,
sathiya


----------



## jenritz

Hi
I have just submitted my EOI for subclass 190, for Customer Service Manager, and I am wondering if I need to apply to a state for a nomination separately, or wait for a nomination from any state based on my EOI submission on DIAC only??? Please help..


----------



## felix2020

jenritz said:


> Hi
> I have just submitted my EOI for subclass 190, for Customer Service Manager, and I am wondering if I need to apply to a state for a nomination separately, or wait for a nomination from any state based on my EOI submission on DIAC only??? Please help..


See, selecting all states under 190 visa in EOI will not entitle any visa to you. You must apply for individual state that sponsors your occupation for getting nominated. Choosing 190 visa in EOI is not the only criteria for 190 visa, but also the application for state sponsorship to a state that has feasibility to sponsor you.

Take my case for example. I am a telecom network engineer by profession and currently ACT and SA are sponsoring my occupation, for instance, i need to lodge an application with either ACT/SA to get sponsorship.

So, what are you waiting for?

Go and apply for nomination under 190. Once your application for sponsorship is approved by any state, your status will become invited automatically and can lodge the visa fees with othe documents etc.

Go for it man,

all the best,
sathiya


----------



## HarryAdd

jenritz said:


> Hi
> I have just submitted my EOI for subclass 190, for Customer Service Manager, and I am wondering if I need to apply to a state for a nomination separately, or wait for a nomination from any state based on my EOI submission on DIAC only??? Please help..


I don't think it is possible to submit EOI for subclass 190 without selecting a particular state. 

you can submit the state sponsorship request while your EOI is still under progress.

clarify me if my understanding of your question is wrong.


----------



## felix2020

felix2020 said:


> See, selecting all states under 190 visa in EOI will not entitle any visa to you. You must apply for individual state that sponsors your occupation for getting nominated. Choosing 190 visa in EOI is not the only criteria for 190 visa, but also the application for state sponsorship to a state that has feasibility to sponsor you.
> 
> Take my case for example. I am a telecom network engineer by profession and currently ACT and SA are sponsoring my occupation, for instance, i need to lodge an application with either ACT/SA to get sponsorship.
> 
> So, what are you waiting for?
> 
> Go and apply for nomination under 190. Once your application for sponsorship is approved by any state, your status will become invited automatically and can lodge the visa fees with othe documents etc.
> 
> Go for it man,
> 
> all the best,
> sathiya


Sathiya should get the like, not me as the paragraph was a direct copy/paste from her.


----------



## hl13

Hi Dchiniwal,

Did you receive invitation today??


----------



## dchiniwal

hl13 said:


> Hi Dchiniwal,
> 
> Did you receive invitation today??


No, i received it by about 8 PM IST last evening.


----------



## hl13

Congratulations.


----------



## jenritz

HarryAdd said:


> I don't think it is possible to submit EOI for subclass 190 without selecting a particular state.
> 
> you can submit the state sponsorship request while your EOI is still under progress.
> 
> clarify me if my understanding of your question is wrong.


Hi 

Thanks for the reply..

In my EOI its asked in which state or territory am I seeking nomination, to which Ive answered Any...this option was there..

So basically you are saying I should apply to individual states to get a nomination??

And if I dont, I can still hope to get a nomination right? I was given to understand that from the EOI.

Hope you understood my questions


----------



## ivetka233

How many people from all of you 60 or 60+ still waiting for invitation more than 3 months?


----------



## felix2020

ivetka233 said:


> How many people from all of you 60 or 60+ still waiting for invitation more than 3 months?


It has to be for people with nominated occupation in Golden 6. 65 points is the new pass mark for these occupations.


----------



## Mattooose

Anybody with 60 points got invitation in Oct 7th round ?


----------



## Colombo

Mattooose said:


> Anybody with 60 points got invitation in Oct 7th round ?


Have a little bit of faith. 
Every thing will be ok

Cheers
XXX


----------



## Mattooose

Colombo said:


> Have a little bit of faith.
> Every thing will be ok
> 
> Cheers
> XXX


I have a lot of faith ..just that I am wondering whether it is too much of faith which is why I did not opt for state nomination.
I dont expect an invitation in the next 3 rounds atleast but just that I wanted to know whether the 60 pts queue is moving as per my anticipation.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

60 pointer,,, applied for EOI on 13th Sep.. Waiting for Invite.. Anyone else in the queue?


----------



## Mattooose

anujmalhotra262 said:


> 60 pointer,,, applied for EOI on 13th Sep.. Waiting for Invite.. Anyone else in the queue?


yes..Nice that I found someone who has applied just before me.I applied on 21st Sept...I think would need to wait atleast for another 3 or 4 rounds . Please keep updating..


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Mattooose said:


> yes..Nice that I found someone who has applied just before me.I applied on 21st Sept...I think would need to wait atleast for another 3 or 4 rounds . Please keep updating..


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0

Please fill this excel sheet


----------



## prasan1987

For Educational Qualifications 
I have 15 Points for Bachelor Degree.

There is another option as mentioned below and it is awarded 10 points.
*"You have attained a qualification or award recognised by the relevant assessing authority in determining your skills for your nominated occupation"*

On what basis this 10 points will be awareded?
If we get a positive result or report from ACS, will I get this 10 points?


----------



## amitw

0z_dream said:


> congrats amit, may i knw ur points shown in eoi for ur exp, did u deduct any exp pointsor as shown on old acs format


Hey, thanks..
I did not deduct any exp.
All my exp is in the related occupation and is verifed so by ACS in Feb 2013.
I dont really know about this new/old format exp difference.. 
How do they deduct the exp years?


----------



## 0z_dream

amitw said:


> Hey, thanks..
> I did not deduct any exp.
> All my exp is in the related occupation and is verifed so by ACS in Feb 2013.
> I dont really know about this new/old format exp difference..
> How do they deduct the exp years?


Me too comes under old acs april,2013. From may 2013 onwards acs started to deduct 2 yrs if working on relevant field and 4 yrs if not relevant field.
So we all got full exp calculated, but others after may got deduction on exp which affect their exp points. But that doesnt affect us coz we are holding a valid acs and there is no offical news for us to do any . Yest i checked agin with my agent and he said we are safe.
I have 65 point but didnt apply for eoi coz im waiting for end of oct to cover my 5 years


----------



## amitw

0z_dream said:


> Me too comes under old acs april,2013. From may 2013 onwards acs started to deduct 2 yrs if working on relevant field and 4 yrs if not relevant field.
> So we all got full exp calculated, but others after may got deduction on exp which affect their exp points. But that doesnt affect us coz we are holding a valid acs and there is no offical news for us to do any . Yest i checked agin with my agent and he said we are safe.
> I have 65 point but didnt apply for eoi coz im waiting for end of oct to cover my 5 years


I couldn't find any such information on ACS / IMMI sites..
Does anyone know of any link mentioning this exp deduction rule?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jenritz said:


> Hi
> I have just submitted my EOI for subclass 190, for Customer Service Manager, and I am wondering if I need to apply to a state for a nomination separately, or wait for a nomination from any state based on my EOI submission on DIAC only??? Please help..


Hi friend,

Well, selecting all states under 190 visa in EOI will not entitle any visa to you. You must apply for individual state that sponsors your occupation for getting nominated. Choosing 190 visa in EOI is not the only criteria for 190 visa, but also the application for state sponsorship to a state that has feasibility to sponsor you.

Take my case for example. I am a telecom network engineer by profession and currently ACT and SA are sponsoring my occupation, for instance, i need to lodge an application with either ACT/SA to get sponsorship.

So, what are you waiting for?

Go and apply for nomination under 190. Once your application for sponsorship is approved by any state, your status will become invited automatically and can lodge the visa fees with other documents etc.

Again, if your occupation does not fall under the list of 6 occupations following prorata and 50-50 allocation between 189/489 and 190 then, i would recommend you to wait for few more rounds if you qualify with 60 points under 189 visa. People from other occupations have got invite even with 60 points itself under 189. So, decide after researching on feasibility of jobs in a limited area, wages, life styles etc under both cases.

By the way, What's your points under 189 and 190?

all the best,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

felix2020 said:


> Sathiya should get the like, not me as the paragraph was a direct copy/paste from her.


Hi felix,

Firstly, i am not "her" but "him" (ha ha ha). in fact, i am a 27 year old handsome boy (ha ha ha). Omer has mistakenly liked my comment copied by you. So, why can't you like my comment that you replicated from.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## felix2020

Mattooose said:


> yes..Nice that I found someone who has applied just before me.I applied on 21st Sept...I think would need to wait atleast for another 3 or 4 rounds . Please keep updating..


If your occupation falls under 2613, 60 pointers are invited up to 28-05.


----------



## dchiniwal

Can someone please help with the best way of making the payment for Visa. I need to pay 7050 AUD.

My credit card does not have that limit - Spoke to credit card (Kotak) and they said they will be able to increase the Credit Card Limit temporary for the required amount. Considering the conversion and transaction charges there will be an addition of 3.5% + Service Tax which works out for Rs. 16000/- (+,- few hundreds).

I spoke to centrum who is a foreign exchange agent, he said same amount can be credited to the account directly with additional charges of flat Rs. 800 only which is direct saving.

Or is there any other way I can make the payment?

Is there a account number to which i can pay the fees directly and provide the acknowledgement?

Someone please give me a email ID of DIAC where i can send out this query and have them answered .

Thanks
Deepak


----------



## samy25

DID any one falling business analyst 261111 vd 60 points get the invite in 7 OCt?


----------



## Mattooose

amitw said:


> I couldn't find any such information on ACS / IMMI sites..
> Does anyone know of any link mentioning this exp deduction rule?


Hi Guys,
ACS is reducing experience from May onwards.
In ACS assessment result, there would be something like 
"_The following employment after <Date> is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to <Your ANZCO code>_"
This means that ACS has recoginzed your experience only after the <Date>. All your experience before the mentioned date is not considered. You should calculate the points based on this.

Matttooose


----------



## felix2020

samy25 said:


> DID any one falling business analyst 261111 vd 60 points get the invite in 7 OCt?


Business Analyst is one of those restricted occupations set by DIAC. So it's highly unlikely someone will be invited with 60 points. Currently, they are inviting 65 pointers and higher for these occupations group. When did you lodge your EOI ?


----------



## samy25

felix2020 said:


> Business Analyst is one of those restricted occupations set by DIAC. So it's highly unlikely someone will be invited with 60 points. Currently, they are inviting 65 pointers and higher for these occupations group. When did you lodge your EOI ?


i didnt  coz IELTS...but checking the trend. i dnt want to lose my chance this year. who knows wat happen next year as they flagged the occupation and may be they remove it


----------



## felix2020

samy25 said:


> i didnt  coz IELTS...but checking the trend. i dnt want to lose my chance this year. who knows wat happen next year as they flagged the occupation and may be they remove it


Well, based on DIAC guidelines, they will keep the occupation open for the rest of the year, but only for candidates with high points. 

If you manage to achieve 65 points or higher, you have a chance to get invited before July, 2014, provided that there are not enough 65 pointers who submitted EOIs before you.


----------



## 0z_dream

i want to submit to eoi, but for me my acs shows 4.4 till feb years of exp,
according to that end of oct i will be on my 12th month so 5 years 
Now my doubt is that 
if i apply for eoi today , i will be on queue 
and will my exp will automatically add 5 points after oct or
do i need to reapply after oct to get my 5 points for 5th year?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

0z_dream said:


> i want to submit to eoi, but for me my acs shows 4.4 till feb years of exp,
> according to that end of oct i will be on my 12th month so 5 years
> Now my doubt is that
> if i apply for eoi today , i will be on queue
> and will my exp will automatically add 5 points after oct or
> do i need to reapply after oct to get my 5 points for 5th year?


hi friend,

You don't know when you will be invited as it really is difficult to predict the chances of invite. So, apply for EOI today itself and wait until your 5 years will be completed. DIAC will automatically add your experience on condition that you leave the end date of current employment blank. Even, you will get an email from skill select stating the same. Sometimes, your EOI might be earlier added with 5 more points for work experience if the day falls on holdiays. For instance, on 12/09/2013 (monday) you will complete 5 years, yet, you may get EOI updated with 65 points on 10/09/2013 (Saturday) itself.

So, don't wait for it. Do it right away.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## amitw

0z_dream said:


> Thanks, so u mean , eoi will automatically add my 5 points evenif i applied with 60 points to eoi?


It's highly unlikely that the EOI system has this kind of intelligence.. It's great if it has..

What you can also do, is submit EOI today with current exp..
And then when your exp is at the expected level, you can create another EOI with different mail id..


----------



## sathiyaseelan

amitw said:


> It's highly unlikely that the EOI system has this kind of intelligence.. It's great if it has..
> 
> What you can also do, is submit EOI today with current exp..
> And then when your exp is at the expected level, you can create another EOI with different mail id..


Hi amit and oz_dream,

I experienced the same thing on 31/08/2013, the day when i completed 5 years experience. IUntil 30/08/2013, my points for work experience was 5 as it falls between 3 and 5 years. However, with 31/08/2013, i completed my 5 years and Skill selecet sent me an email stating the same. That's why i mentioned it here.

Moreover, in EOI points breakdown pdf file itself, they mentioned this clearly that points mauy be changed automatically as the factors such as age, work experience etc can influence the overall points scores.

So, Skill select is intelligent enough to update these changes but not EOI. Again, you should continue pursuing the employment while this change occurs.

Hope you both got clarified.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

0z_dream said:


> Thanks, so u mean , eoi will automatically add my 5 points evenif i applied with 60 points to eoi?


Hi oz_drea,

Yes, here you go. It is an automatic system that calculates the points and my points were 60 while i applied my EOI on 09/07/2013 but was updated automatically to 65 on 31/08/2013 for completition of 5 years of work experience.

You will receive an email from skill select in regards to the same.

So, apply for EOI and relax.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## DelhiBoy84

Hi Guys.

I filed my EOI for Victoria SS on 6th.
My immigration agent told me yesterday that I will have to appear for Victoria SS test and pass it before they will send the invitation.
Is the test mandatory for all the job codes?
I have submitted my EOI for job code - 262112 - ICT Security Specialist

Thanks.


----------



## hl13

Hello,

Any one got invite with 65 points for 261111 ICT Business Analyst category on October 7th ?? If yes can you please mention the VISA date of effect??


----------



## hl13

Hi, I applied with 65 points on September 28th; Code : ICT Business Analyst -261111 a week after you


----------



## felix2020

DelhiBoy84 said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> I filed my EOI for Victoria SS on 6th.
> My immigration agent told me yesterday that I will have to appear for Victoria SS test and pass it before they will send the invitation.
> Is the test mandatory for all the job codes?
> I have submitted my EOI for job code - 262112 - ICT Security Specialist
> 
> Thanks.


Never heard of any test for any SS. Ask your agent to clarify.


----------



## ivetka233

0z_dream said:


> i want to submit to eoi, but for me my acs shows 4.4 till feb years of exp,
> according to that end of oct i will be on my 12th month so 5 years
> Now my doubt is that
> if i apply for eoi today , i will be on queue
> and will my exp will automatically add 5 points after oct or
> do i need to reapply after oct to get my 5 points for 5th year?


Sure , go for it because i personally do not believe any 60 point holders will got invite,,as new and new 65+ coming up all the time.


----------



## felix2020

ivetka233 said:


> Sure , go for it because i personally do not believe any 60 point holders will got invite,,as new and new 65+ coming up all the time.


They can't set a different pass mark for some occupations. That's why they chose to have this method so that they can get only the best and brightest. 

If 60 pointers take over all the seats, then they cannot accept any future applicant who might have 65-75-85 points. So it is fair for the people who have better qualification, more experience or better IELTS score. It makes complete sense.


----------



## ivetka233

felix2020 said:


> They can't set a different pass mark for some occupations. That's why they chose to have this method so that they can get only the best and brightest.
> 
> If 60 pointers take over all the seats, then they cannot accept any future applicant who might have 65-75-85 points. So it is fair for the people who have better qualification, more experience or better IELTS score. It makes complete sense.


Agree with you completly as thats their planning, but points from EISLT do not make you brighter,,is just luck. 

The other thing like unluck of invites for 60 points holders is really sad as gov. maybe can remove from July 2014 all 6 occupation and what will happen to people who wasnt lucky for invite? probably just finish with their own country, which after that much efford of studies and waiting time really sucks!


----------



## felix2020

ivetka233 said:


> Agree with you completly as thats their planning, but points from EISLT do not make you brighter,,is just luck.
> 
> The other thing like unluck of invites for 60 points holders is really sad as gov. maybe can remove from July 2014 all 6 occupation and what will happen to people who wasnt lucky for invite? probably just finish with their own country, which after that much efford of studies and waiting time really sucks!


I don't think they will remove any occupation. But the seats are going to be lowered for sure. I don't see any hope for 60 pointers in coming years either.


----------



## ivetka233

felix2020 said:


> I don't think they will remove any occupation. But the seats are going to be lowered for sure. I don't see any hope for 60 pointers in coming years either.


Me too, i heard from gossip that after this new gov. many occupat. will be removed and adjusted lower than even now...not sure if removed means this 6 which is risk even now,,,,,,

We see...


----------



## amitkalra18

amitw said:


> I couldn't find any such information on ACS / IMMI sites..
> Does anyone know of any link mentioning this exp deduction rule?


Hi,
I too am applying with the old acs format, got invite few days back. I'll claim the full ex as recognized in acs letter. Lets get connected and discuss about the progress. You can send the personal message and we can inform each other about the progress. Good luck !!


----------



## felix2020

ivetka233 said:


> Me too, i heard from gossip that after this new gov. many occupat. will be removed and adjusted lower than even now...not sure if removed means this 6 which is risk even now,,,,,,
> 
> We see...


In normal scenario, in any given year, if the seats are filled up, then available seats are lowered for the next year. So in that case, occupations that have very low seats this year, might get removed next year. Some occupations may also get removed if industry analysis done by the government shows that employment is not growing for these occupations. So it all depends on luck.


----------



## amitkalra18

amitw said:


> It's highly unlikely that the EOI system has this kind of intelligence.. It's great if it has..
> 
> What you can also do, is submit EOI today with current exp..
> And then when your exp is at the expected level, you can create another EOI with different mail id..


Hey amitw,
I read it in one of the case on expat forum, one person applied for visa with 60 points claiming all the exp on old acs letter. But later CO deducted 2 years of his work ex. So now he was left only with 55 points and was not able to apply for 189.

Also another guy who applied with 65 points and same case as above was asked by CO to edit his EOI again to reflect 60 points.

I am not sure if this happens do we need to update the EOI again and go through the whole procedure of gettng invite, applying visa again. 

I don't want to scare anybody, just sharing the info that I read. Lets hope for the best.
If you have any other info on this please share


----------



## ivetka233

amitkalra18 said:


> Hey amitw,
> I read it in one of the case on expat forum, one person applied for visa with 60 points claiming all the exp on old acs letter. But later CO deducted 2 years of his work ex. So now he was left only with 55 points and was not able to apply for 189.
> 
> Also another guy who applied with 65 points and same case as above was asked by CO to edit his EOI again to reflect 60 points.
> 
> I am not sure if this happens do we need to update the EOI again and go through the whole procedure of gettng invite, applying visa again.
> 
> I don't want to scare anybody, just sharing the info that I read. Lets hope for the best.
> If you have any other info on this please share


You are absolutely saying that i heard. Remember just one thing how cookery and other occupation desepered....from evening to morning,,,no plans, no announcment..my agent told us long before that they didnt know what happened....withould announcment, just got in morning email that occupation is removed and there was and still is demand. Based on this what can you expect from like you say 6 risk occupation fro next year,,,maybe yes, MAYBE NO,..nt sure how market and jobs demand is for this occupations.


----------



## svshinde83

I guess the list has moved not even an inch forward!! This invitation cycle is really frustrating.


----------



## ccham

svshinde83 said:


> I guess the list has moved not even an inch forward!! This invitation cycle is really frustrating.


don't be frustrate, our list is not moved because most of 65 point holders not listed here since they did not provided their details but finally we can see 65 pointers' queue has been drying up so hope good move on the list in next round


----------



## Mn01

I have received the invite, please remove me from the list.


----------



## ccham

Mn01 said:


> I have received the invite, please remove me from the list.


congtratzz mate


----------



## ccham

Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013


----------



## amitw

amitkalra18 said:


> Hey amitw,
> I read it in one of the case on expat forum, one person applied for visa with 60 points claiming all the exp on old acs letter. But later CO deducted 2 years of his work ex. So now he was left only with 55 points and was not able to apply for 189.
> 
> Also another guy who applied with 65 points and same case as above was asked by CO to edit his EOI again to reflect 60 points.
> 
> I am not sure if this happens do we need to update the EOI again and go through the whole procedure of gettng invite, applying visa again.
> 
> I don't want to scare anybody, just sharing the info that I read. Lets hope for the best.
> If you have any other info on this please share


Hey,
Did they give any reason for that? Were the eduction and occupation not realted? Or they lacked docs to prove the exp?
If you've the IDs of ppl who faced such misfortune, let's try to contact them and find out the reason for that..


----------



## 0z_dream

amitw said:


> Hey,
> Did they give any reason for that? Were the eduction and occupation not realted? Or they lacked docs to prove the exp?
> If you've the IDs of ppl who faced such misfortune, let's try to contact them and find out the reason for that..


Yes it is true, but we have to see on other side too, there are people getting grant with old acs (full exp) and also there are people getting full exp calculated even with new acs format. so still i dont kw what is happening. Just hope to be good and try to keep extra points by doing ielts .


----------



## anp2013

*Awaiting EOI*



felix2020 said:


> If your occupation falls under 2613, 60 pointers are invited up to 28-05.



Hi,

I am new to this forum, I have submitted my EOI on 21/08 with 60 points under 2613 (Software Engineer) for subclass 189. I have been following this thread for the past few days and observed that, no 60 pointers are getting the invite. So can someone suggest me what is the possible chances getting invite for 60 pointers. I am in Australia for the past 18 months and submitted EOI from here.

All guidance and suggestions will be appreciated.

Cheers
Anoop


----------



## anhalim

anp2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum, I have submitted my EOI on 21/08 with 60 points under 2613 (Software Engineer) for subclass 189. I have been following this thread for the past few days and observed that, no 60 pointers are getting the invite. So can someone suggest me what is the possible chances getting invite for 60 pointers. I am in Australia for the past 18 months and submitted EOI from here.
> 
> All guidance and suggestions will be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers
> Anoop




hi, 
Last invite has shown some positive signs for 2613 for 60 pointers as all 65 pointers have been cleared.
since u have submitted ur case on 21/08, you should expect invite in next 5 to 6 rounds. guys correct me if I am wrong.

Halim


----------



## anujmalhotra262

anp2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum, I have submitted my EOI on 21/08 with 60 points under 2613 (Software Engineer) for subclass 189. I have been following this thread for the past few days and observed that, no 60 pointers are getting the invite. So can someone suggest me what is the possible chances getting invite for 60 pointers. I am in Australia for the past 18 months and submitted EOI from here.
> 
> All guidance and suggestions will be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers
> Anoop



Hi,,

Are you on work Visa? Can you suggest or throw some light on the IT market in Aus.. I have been following few threads and have talked to few people in Aus, they said IT market is slow and its hard to get a job.. I am working in BI- Business Intelligence


----------



## tataussie

ccham said:


> Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
> esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
> GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
> Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
> anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
> slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
> xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
> sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013


We have received invite after upgrading our points to 70 by writing ielts. So removed our entry


----------



## Aussie Dream

EOI -14th Sept 13 |Visa type 189| ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer)| 60 points

When do we expect the invite? When will the occupational ceiling get refreshed?

Regards, AD


----------



## maddy13885

Hi Aussie Dream

I have a question regarding EOI submission. In work experience section, did you add all your experience or only the experience ACS stated as skilled in the result?

The first two years of my experience is not considered by ACS as skilled as per the new policy (ICT major degree+2 years experience for skilled employment)

If I add all my experience I get 65 points, and if I add just the period from july 2008 till date, I get only 60 points. Donno what to fill!


----------



## ccham

maddy13885 said:


> Hi Aussie Dream
> 
> I have a question regarding EOI submission. In work experience section, did you add all your experience or only the experience ACS stated as skilled in the result?
> 
> The first two years of my experience is not considered by ACS as skilled as per the new policy (ICT major degree+2 years experience for skilled employment)
> 
> If I add all my experience I get 65 points, and if I add just the period from july 2008 till date, I get only 60 points. Donno what to fill!


you should go with the date what ACS letter mentioned. so put your past 2 years as not relevant in EOI.


----------



## felix2020

maddy13885 said:


> Hi Aussie Dream
> 
> I have a question regarding EOI submission. In work experience section, did you add all your experience or only the experience ACS stated as skilled in the result?
> 
> The first two years of my experience is not considered by ACS as skilled as per the new policy (ICT major degree+2 years experience for skilled employment)
> 
> If I add all my experience I get 65 points, and if I add just the period from july 2008 till date, I get only 60 points. Donno what to fill!


It is better to add all employments, but mark first two years as non-relevant. If you claim more points than DIAC assessment, your visa application may get rejected.


----------



## maddy13885

felix2020 said:


> If you claim more points than DIAC assessment, your visa application may get rejected.


I was worried because of this reason. I had my first employment spanning more than 2 years and I didnt know whether to add or ignore the whole employment term. I have now split them to two parts showing first two years as non-relevant and remaining as relevant.

BTW, thanks guys for the suggestions.


----------



## felix2020

anp2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum, I have submitted my EOI on 21/08 with 60 points under 2613 (Software Engineer) for subclass 189. I have been following this thread for the past few days and observed that, no 60 pointers are getting the invite. So can someone suggest me what is the possible chances getting invite for 60 pointers. I am in Australia for the past 18 months and submitted EOI from here.
> 
> All guidance and suggestions will be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers
> Anoop


For your occupation, 60 pointers are invited up to 28-05. And it's not moving till last two months. You have a long wait to go, unless you try to increase your points.


----------



## Aussie Dream

maddy13885 said:


> Hi Aussie Dream
> 
> I have a question regarding EOI submission. In work experience section, did you add all your experience or only the experience ACS stated as skilled in the result?
> 
> The first two years of my experience is not considered by ACS as skilled as per the new policy (ICT major degree+2 years experience for skilled employment)
> 
> If I add all my experience I get 65 points, and if I add just the period from july 2008 till date, I get only 60 points. Donno what to fill!


Same problem I had, but you have got to go with ACS. Cost me 5 frigging points!

Regards, AD


----------



## Aussie Dream

asking again.

EOI -14th Sept 13 |Visa type 189| ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer)| 60 points

When do we expect the invite? When will the occupational ceiling get refreshed?

Regards, AD


----------



## tarunar1

Aussie Dream said:


> Same problem I had, but you have got to go with ACS. Cost me 5 frigging points!
> 
> Regards, AD


I have got the acs done. They have accessed my total experience as 6 years and deducted 2 years from total of 8 years. Now for eoi how much points should be claimed?? If i claim full points for experience i get to total of 60 else 55. If i get 55 than i have to consider ss. Please suggest a way forward. My skill is listed as sponsored by nsw. Skill- System admin.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

tarunar1 said:


> I have got the acs done. They have accessed my total experience as 6 years and deducted 2 years from total of 8 years. Now for eoi how much points should be claimed?? If i claim full points for experience i get to total of 60 else 55. If i get 55 than i have to consider ss. Please suggest a way forward. My skill is listed as sponsored by nsw. Skill- System admin.


Hi friend,

Now, you can claim only 10 points in EOI for your 6 years of work experience. You can mention the experience that is deputed by ACS as irrelevant and then put the experience from when the ACS considers as skilled and indicate relevant.

I guess, your IELTS scores are below 7 bands in each section which is why your overall points come to 55. I would like to strongly recommend you to sit for IELTS again to aim at 7 band sin each section to get 10 more points for English making your points 65 without state sponsorship.

However, if your occupation is listed in the 6 occupations that follow stringent rules to invite candidates, then, apply for state sponsorship as well in parallel. and once you get your IELTS results depending on the outcomes, you can either follow in 189 or 190 routes as you wish.

All the best,

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Aussie Dream said:


> asking again.
> 
> EOI -14th Sept 13 |Visa type 189| ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer)| 60 points
> 
> When do we expect the invite? When will the occupational ceiling get refreshed?
> 
> Regards, AD



Hi friend,

Firstly, your occupational ceilings will be reset on 01/07/2014. As your occupation witnesses more people than the allocated seats for the program year, the competition seems to be on the upper side. even 65 pointers with EOI lodging date of 28/05/2013 have been waiting yet to get invited. Moreover, the trend of selecting 60 pointers started normally in later months of the program year. Hence, i imagine that perhaps, in, November, or December, January, they (including you) may expect an invite. 

So, wit and see.

All the best,
Sathiya


----------



## RedDevil19

Hello Friends,

By the grace of Lord Krishna I have received the nomination from NSW today morning.

EOI submitted - 12/09/13
Code - 222311 Financial Investment Adviser
Points - 60
Nomination recd - 09/10/13

Feeling so relaxed now......ll be filing for visa in next 3-4 days.

Do I have to take any special care regarding any of the document or form??

I have applied for PCC but its still not come.

Thanks again to everyone and all the best....keep Faith in GOD.

RedDevil


----------



## anujmalhotra262

tarunar1 said:


> I have got the acs done. They have accessed my total experience as 6 years and deducted 2 years from total of 8 years. Now for eoi how much points should be claimed?? If i claim full points for experience i get to total of 60 else 55. If i get 55 than i have to consider ss. Please suggest a way forward. My skill is listed as sponsored by nsw. Skill- System admin.



If you are married then, get Spouse skill assessment done to claim 5 points.. Note: Occupation code should be in same SOL or CSOL list as of yours.


----------



## tarunar1

anujmalhotra262 said:


> If you are married then, get Spouse skill assessment done to claim 5 points.. Note: Occupation code should be in same SOL or CSOL list as of yours.


Thanks Sathiya and anuj.


----------



## amitkalra18

amitw said:


> Hey,
> Did they give any reason for that? Were the eduction and occupation not realted? Or they lacked docs to prove the exp?
> If you've the IDs of ppl who faced such misfortune, let's try to contact them and find out the reason for that..


Hi,
I don't remember the id's although I'll try to find them again. I just entered old acs format in search and read the threads and found this info. Let me see again if I can get the ID


----------



## amitkalra18

0z_dream said:


> Yes it is true, but we have to see on other side too, there are people getting grant with old acs (full exp) and also there are people getting full exp calculated even with new acs format. so still i dont kw what is happening. Just hope to be good and try to keep extra points by doing ielts .


Yes, I agree there are people gettin full exp considered. Lets hope for the best. My only concern is even if they do not consider the whole work ex and reduce 5 points, the whole process shouldn't be started again, again filling the EOI, getting invite and all that stuff...


----------



## ivetka233

Aussie Dream said:


> asking again.
> 
> EOI -14th Sept 13 |Visa type 189| ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer)| 60 points
> 
> When do we expect the invite? When will the occupational ceiling get refreshed?
> 
> Regards, AD


They will refresh or close on 1/7/14. Till than only left amount of places will be allocated. If you wait with 60 points nicely said try best to get more as nobody believe you have change to get invite. 

In case they close occupation noone will be able to migrate with this occupation. In case they refresh places on 1/7/14 which i believe will be lot more lower than this year,, there will be ENORMOUS amoutn of people in waiting line.

If you have some 2 y vis aleft,, try anything to get points so in case y have not invited this year,, you can be top one who get invited next financial Year, 

All the best!


----------



## abhibakshi

Hi senior expats,

I'm posting this query on behalf of my friend. We have a couple of doubts over this no of years of exp. 

Q1. He worked for Research Assistant during his MS in Finland. will this be considered as a relevant work ex?

Q2. He was having 2 full time (more than 20 hours) during some time in his career. Will that be considered separately. I have mentioned the dates as below. Does that mean he would be considered for 8 years of exp or less can someone please guide

10.10.2005 - 22.08.2008 - 
15.10.2008 - 30.09.2009 - 
01.06.2009 - 22.08.2010 - 
23.08.2010 - 19.07.2011 - 
26.07.2011 - 25.10.2013 -


----------



## Mattooose

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi,,
> 
> Are you on work Visa? Can you suggest or throw some light on the IT market in Aus.. I have been following few threads and have talked to few people in Aus, they said IT market is slow and its hard to get a job.. I am working in BI- Business Intelligence


Hi Anuj,
I just spoke to my friend who is working in IT Industry in Aus. He says the market is not in its best state and its expected to continue declining towards the end of the year. They expect the market to pick up by Feb or so. Most of the job oppurtunities are contract type. But they are well paid. I am also trying to find out whether it is possible to work in N.Z with Aus P.R as N.Z is expected to have some I.T oppurtunities in coming years. One more thing that we need to understand is that the current situation does not really matter to us and what matters is the situation when we get the Visa and actually go there .

Thanks, 
Mattooose


----------



## abhibakshi

ivetka233 said:


> They will refresh or close on 1/7/14. Till than only left amount of places will be allocated. If you wait with 60 points nicely said try best to get more as nobody believe you have change to get invite.
> 
> In case they close occupation noone will be able to migrate with this occupation. In case they refresh places on 1/7/14 which i believe will be lot more lower than this year,, there will be ENORMOUS amoutn of people in waiting line.
> 
> If you have some 2 y vis aleft,, try anything to get points so in case y have not invited this year,, you can be top one who get invited next financial Year,
> 
> All the best!


I have a little doubt here is occupation celing for Software Engineer (261313) is over for this year ? They generally publish this in the reports but I don't see any update for this particular occupation. can anyone help?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

abhibakshi said:


> I have a little doubt here is occupation celing for Software Engineer (261313) is over for this year ? They generally publish this in the reports but I don't see any update for this particular occupation. can anyone help?


Hi friend,

Every occupation has its own ceilings and positions filled in so far and Software group that is 2613 is not exception. 2613 has some 4/5 occupations under which 261313 is one of the profiles.

2613, as a whole, has 4800 seats for this program year out of which 1721 places have been invited till 16 September, 2013. Moreover, this is one of the highly competitive occupations and as a consequence, DIAC would like to ensure that the remaining places will be available for the whole program year to pick up best among best candidates.

The results for 7th October round will be published soon that may update the occupied positions for all positions.

Hope you got clarified.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## besthar

Hi Guys , 

I know this is a subjective situation based on Occupation codes... But just tryin to get feelers from you guys on the below situation.

Could you help me understand a trend where a specific occupation goes from low availability to Special Conditions. (I am referring to Non-Golden 6 occupations). 

I am actually trying to understand the number of days or weeks it stays on low availability and then moves to special conditions.

I am in a very sticky situation wherein my occupation code (ICT BDM) has gotten in to Low availability yesterday , This has put me in a very tense situation.

I am expecting an invite sometime next week... Just hoping it wouldn't get in to special conditions soon. 

Appreciate your responses based on your experience and observations.


----------



## sumdur

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> Every occupation has its own ceilings and positions filled in so far and Software group that is 2613 is not exception. 2613 has some 4/5 occupations under which 261313 is one of the profiles.
> 
> 2613, as a whole, has 4800 seats for this program year out of which 1721 places have been invited till 16 September, 2013. Moreover, this is one of the highly competitive occupations and as a consequence, DIAC would like to ensure that the remaining places will be available for the whole program year to pick up best among best candidates.
> 
> The results for 7th October round will be published soon that may update the occupied positions for all positions.
> 
> Hope you got clarified.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


Dear Sathiya,

Yes, as per the new pro-rata basis invitation rounds (for 6 golden occupation) occuption seats will remain open for full year.

However (for 261313) I think 60 pointers will have tough time as 65+ pointers will keep adding everytime.

Kindly advise the correct no of seats being allocated for 2613 in each round? Is there internal quota for 261311,261312, 261313 and so on.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## akthare

Hi All.

Just want to check when will 7th Oct result be uploaded.

Regards,

AKT


----------



## akthare

Dear Sathiya,

Please help me with one clarification.
ACS has acknowledged 6.5 years of my experience out of 10 years. 
So while submitting visa application do I still need to upload salary slips for the experience that was not considered.


Regards,
AKT


----------



## kpprakash

Hello 

I am in big confusion now, i have applied for my eoi with 65 points last month, right now i am been asked to travel to US for 15 months on L1 visa, couple of question that are running in my mind

[1] What if they invite me to apply for VISA when i am in the us

[2] Can i apply from the US? how will i manage my PCC and medicals?

[3] Do i need to send my passport for visa stamping? how will i live in US without a passport 

[4] If its possible to apply visa from US, what are document that i need to prepare before my travel

Can some one help me?


----------



## akthare

kpprakash said:


> Hello
> 
> I am in big confusion now, i have applied for my eoi with 65 points last month, right now i am been asked to travel to US for 15 months on L1 visa, couple of question that are running in my mind
> 
> [1] What if they invite me to apply for VISA when i am in the us
> 
> [2] Can i apply from the US? how will i manage my PCC and medicals?
> 
> [3] Do i need to send my passport for visa stamping? how will i live in US without a passport
> 
> [4] If its possible to apply visa from US, what are document that i need to prepare before my travel
> 
> Can some one help me?


Hey KP,

Don't be in panic its just normal. Please find below answers to your queries.

1. If they invite you for visa that doesn't mean that your have to visit them in person. You can apply online.
2. Yes you can apply from US. PCC can be done from High commission of India in US and medicals can be done from some approved clinic. your can search for panel of doctors for immigration in google.
3. No need to send your passport for visa stamping. Once grant is provided you will be given a document that can be used to travel to Australia. DIAC will give a time frame in which you have travel atleast once. 
4. there is a checklist of the documents required. Some one in this forum will surely have it. Can anyone help with this information

Hi All,
In case any information is incorrect please correct it.

Regards,
AKT


----------



## kpprakash

akthare said:


> Hey KP,
> 
> Don't be in panic its just normal. Please find below answers to your queries.
> 
> 1. If they invite you for visa that doesn't mean that your have to visit them in person. You can apply online.
> 2. Yes you can apply from US. PCC can be done from High commission of India in US and medicals can be done from some approved clinic. your can search for panel of doctors for immigration in google.
> 3. No need to send your passport for visa stamping. Once grant is provided you will be given a document that can be used to travel to Australia. DIAC will give a time frame in which you have travel atleast once.
> 4. there is a checklist of the documents required. Some one in this forum will surely have it. Can anyone help with this information
> 
> Hi All,
> In case any information is incorrect please correct it.
> 
> Regards,
> AKT


Hello AKT,

Thanks a lot


----------



## sathiyaseelan

akthare said:


> Dear Sathiya,
> 
> Please help me with one clarification.
> ACS has acknowledged 6.5 years of my experience out of 10 years.
> So while submitting visa application do I still need to upload salary slips for the experience that was not considered.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> AKT


hI AKT,

It is recommended to upload 3/4 pay slips, form 16, and bank statements for the work experience although it is irrelevant to your occupation. The more documents you submit, the better your chances for visa grant will be. But, again, there is no need to upload all monthly pay slips yet 3/4 per year along with form-16 and bank statements are sufficient. 

regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

akthare said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Just want to check when will 7th Oct result be uploaded.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> AKT


Hi friend

generally results are published within 5-7 working days following the invitation round. However, sometimes, you may expect the results within 2 working days also.

I guess, results for 7th october round will be available on coming monday.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## akthare

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friend
> 
> generally results are published within 5-7 working days following the invitation round. However, sometimes, you may expect the results within 2 working days also.
> 
> I guess, results for 7th october round will be available on coming monday.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Thanks a lot Sathiya.


----------



## akthare

sathiyaseelan said:


> hI AKT,
> 
> It is recommended to upload 3/4 pay slips, form 16, and bank statements for the work experience although it is irrelevant to your occupation. The more documents you submit, the better your chances for visa grant will be. But, again, there is no need to upload all monthly pay slips yet 3/4 per year along with form-16 and bank statements are sufficient.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Thanks Sathiya,

The reason why I was asking this is I don't have salary slips for 3 years. I am following up with HR on this and they said that they cant provide it. Instead they can only give form16 and one certificate about your salary details.

Will that be fine?


----------



## hh2008

Hi,guys, when elodge submitting docs to CO, do I need to submit proves and docs of non-relevant employment. My first part time job is deducted by ACS, it is not a skilled employment. So, I tick non-relevant in EOI system, actually, this part time job, I was paid by cash, there was no tax or pay slips ... I was not able to provide more evidence. Is it OK with CO? thx!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

akthare said:


> Thanks Sathiya,
> 
> The reason why I was asking this is I don't have salary slips for 3 years. I am following up with HR on this and they said that they cant provide it. Instead they can only give form16 and one certificate about your salary details.
> 
> Will that be fine?


hi friend,

Form 16 and salary certificate are absolutely fine. But, get other employment certificates such as offer letter, letter of roles and responsibilities, recommendation letter and experience letter from them and upload them while filing visa application.

it is perfectly alright if you could offer form 16 and salary certificate instead of pay slips as this is an irrelevant employment. so, no need to panic.

It is courteous to hit like button if the information provided is useful.

Regards
Sathiya


----------



## felix2020

hh2008 said:


> Hi,guys, when elodge submitting docs to CO, do I need to submit proves and docs of non-relevant employment. My first part time job is deducted by ACS, it is not a skilled employment. So, I tick non-relevant in EOI system, actually, this part time job, I was paid by cash, there was no tax or pay slips ... I was not able to provide more evidence. Is it OK with CO? thx!


When you mark "non-relevant", it means that you are not claiming points for it. So therefore, it is not suggested to provide evidence for anything you are not claiming points for.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

akthare said:


> Hey KP,
> 
> Don't be in panic its just normal. Please find below answers to your queries.
> 
> 1. If they invite you for visa that doesn't mean that your have to visit them in person. You can apply online.
> 2. Yes you can apply from US. PCC can be done from High commission of India in US and medicals can be done from some approved clinic. your can search for panel of doctors for immigration in google.
> 3. No need to send your passport for visa stamping. Once grant is provided you will be given a document that can be used to travel to Australia. DIAC will give a time frame in which you have travel atleast once.
> 4. there is a checklist of the documents required. Some one in this forum will surely have it. Can anyone help with this information
> 
> Hi All,
> In case any information is incorrect please correct it.
> 
> Regards,
> AKT


Can someone send me the same checklist at [email protected] as i am also in same situation..


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sumdur said:


> Dear Sathiya,
> 
> Yes, as per the new pro-rata basis invitation rounds (for 6 golden occupation) occuption seats will remain open for full year.
> 
> However (for 261313) I think 60 pointers will have tough time as 65+ pointers will keep adding everytime.
> 
> Kindly advise the correct no of seats being allocated for 2613 in each round? Is there internal quota for 261311,261312, 261313 and so on.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Hi sumdur,

The allocation of the figure fior a group code is fixed. However, the distribution of seats among its sub codes is not constant and it is based on various factors such as macro-micro economy, industry predictions, scope for candidates etc. But, the number for an occupation code must be reached within that program year on condition that equal number of applicants rush into the immigration.

So, unfortunately, nobody knows which sub occupation code will be picked and when and how much during invitation rounds. To cut a long story short, only this figure is applicable for a broad occupational code and not for their sub profiles.

Hope you understood.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## Dipti V

*EOI submitted on 5th Oct 2013*

Can someone pls tell me by when will I get invitation...
I have applied for NSW under (System Adminsitrator). I claim 75 points..
Pls let me know


----------



## Udit

*EOI in April*

Hi

I will be Applying my EOI in April (9th of April. That's when I get my professional year) with 60 points.
But, my TR expires on 7th June.

Can you please help me with how much time would it take for my EOI to arrive.

Thanks.


----------



## freebie

*Eoi*

Hi, 

Can any one please tell me do i need to fill victorian Nomination form before submitting the EOI.
I want to select Victoria as my option in EOI, so do i need to fill Victorian Nomination form 1st and then submit EOI?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

freebie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can any one please tell me do i need to fill victorian Nomination form before submitting the EOI.
> I want to select Victoria as my option in EOI, so do i need to fill Victorian Nomination form 1st and then submit EOI?


Hi freebie,

Normally, you have to create your EOI first and then apply for Victoria state sponsorship. I guess that Victoria asks your EOI reference number in the application form for state nomination. In fact, some states like South Australia asks you to select only South Australia under 190 visa. There are several options like any state, SA, VIC, NSW, WA, NT, QLD tec under this option. Yet, check this with Victoria' application form.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## koleth

ivetka233 said:


> How many people from all of you 60 or 60+ still waiting for invitation more than 3 months?


60 point applied on 19th July'13 as system analyst


----------



## Bhasker

sathiyaseelan said:


> hI Bhasker,
> 
> Certainly,you should update this in EOI by claiming only the experience from August 2010 till date if you currently work. ACS feels that after gaining some work experience only, your employment will turn out skilled ones to which you will not be entitled for any points. If you still want to add the previous experience as well, add them separately yet specifying irrelevant so that you won't get any points for it. So, if you are applying under 261111 occupation code, under work experience, your points become 5 instead of 10.
> 
> If you don't do these changes before getting an invitation, it may lead to fake details. So, do update it immediately.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Sathiya


Dear Sathiya, 

EOI asks for details of last 10 years of employment (they don't mentioned ACS approved or not) there is no option to post any comments either. If I mention only the 3 years that ACS has considered, will that not be considered a fraud considering that while applying for ACS i submitted my complete 5 years of experience. 
Moreover my consultant keeps saying that I should not approach EOI regarding this as they have my ACS reference number and they will check this themselves. I submitted EOI on 23rd september still the points breakdown shows 65 points.

After your reply I am really nervous on what to do as EOI says that "Warning- please be aware that modifying your EOI may affect your visa subclass eligibility and or points score"

Should I write a mail to EOI?
Who is right here consultant or you? 
HELP!!!:Cry:


----------



## felix2020

*60 pointers*

How many people with 60 points waiting for invitation for 3 months or more ?


----------



## freebie

Hi Sathiya,


I got that doubt becoz i read this in the below site


Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria



3. Lodge your nomination application

You can lodge your application for Victorian nomination online and submit your supporting documents through our online application system.


Victorian nomination is valid for four months from the date of the nomination notification email. Within this time period you will need to lodge an EOI through SkillSelect, selecting Victoria as your preference, and notify Victoria of this.

If you have registered your EOI on SkillSelect and you are nominated by the Victorian Government, you will automatically receive an invitation to apply, subject to occupation ceilings. 

If we do not receive your valid EOI reference number within the four month period, your application will expire and your file will be closed.


So please tell me should i lodge victorian nomination 1st or EOI 1st?

Thanks.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

freebie said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> 
> I got that doubt becoz i read this in the below site
> 
> 
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Lodge your nomination application
> 
> You can lodge your application for Victorian nomination online and submit your supporting documents through our online application system.
> 
> 
> Victorian nomination is valid for four months from the date of the nomination notification email. Within this time period you will need to lodge an EOI through SkillSelect, selecting Victoria as your preference, and notify Victoria of this.
> 
> If you have registered your EOI on SkillSelect and you are nominated by the Victorian Government, you will automatically receive an invitation to apply, subject to occupation ceilings.
> 
> If we do not receive your valid EOI reference number within the four month period, your application will expire and your file will be closed.
> 
> 
> So please tell me should i lodge victorian nomination 1st or EOI 1st?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi buddy,

First understand one thing that Victoria needs EOI reference number to check whether you selected only Victoria as the state you woul like to get nomination from. So, they need your EOI number for considering your profile for state nomination. So, you could either lodge your EOI and then send an application to victoria for getting nominated or the other way around.

Both are fine providing that you do so within the deadline they specified that is 4 months as far as Victoria state is concerned. South australia follows a different procedure to nominate a person under 190. Even, in their online application for state nomination, you must enter the EOI reference number. So, every state executes their own scheme of selection of candidates for 190 visa.

In short, you can either file in EOI first and then lodge an application to victoria or send an application to victoria first and lodge an EOI. Both are absolutely fine and no need to worry a lot.

All the best,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Bhasker said:


> Dear Sathiya,
> 
> EOI asks for details of last 10 years of employment (they don't mentioned ACS approved or not) there is no option to post any comments either. If I mention only the 3 years that ACS has considered, will that not be considered a fraud considering that while applying for ACS i submitted my complete 5 years of experience.
> Moreover my consultant keeps saying that I should not approach EOI regarding this as they have my ACS reference number and they will check this themselves. I submitted EOI on 23rd september still the points breakdown shows 65 points.
> 
> After your reply I am really nervous on what to do as EOI says that "Warning- please be aware that modifying your EOI may affect your visa subclass eligibility and or points score"
> 
> Should I write a mail to EOI?
> Who is right here consultant or you?
> HELP!!!:Cry:


hi buddy,

First relax. No need to panic. The warning is a normal one if you do update any changes independent of whether they affect your overall points or not. Even, i got the same message while i updated my designation.

So, go for changing it now. I sent you a private message and you read it before changing your details in EOI and revert back to me. I am happy to help you.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## felix2020

freebie said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> 
> I got that doubt becoz i read this in the below site
> 
> 
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Lodge your nomination application
> 
> You can lodge your application for Victorian nomination online and submit your supporting documents through our online application system.
> 
> 
> Victorian nomination is valid for four months from the date of the nomination notification email. Within this time period you will need to lodge an EOI through SkillSelect, selecting Victoria as your preference, and notify Victoria of this.
> 
> If you have registered your EOI on SkillSelect and you are nominated by the Victorian Government, you will automatically receive an invitation to apply, subject to occupation ceilings.
> 
> If we do not receive your valid EOI reference number within the four month period, your application will expire and your file will be closed.
> 
> 
> So please tell me should i lodge victorian nomination 1st or EOI 1st?
> 
> Thanks.


It's better to lodge EOI first to make the process quicker. If you have an EOI in place, and you get your state nomination approved, you will get the invitation to apply at the same time you get your state nomination approved. It can happen in as low as 2 days after you file for state nomination depending on the case loads. Someone in this forum got his WA nomination approved in 4 hours.


----------



## ToAustralia2013

*Any invites for 2613 in the last 2 months?*

HI,

I recently had my EOI lodged on 8th October for 189 subclass 2613 code with 65 points. With the current pro-rata process of invites going around , wanted to know if anyone recived invites in this category in the last 2-3 months. 

Just wanted to understand an estimated time line for visa invite with all these recent changes..only trusting God for the best outcome

Thanks!


----------



## Mattooose

ToAustralia2013 said:


> HI,
> 
> I recently had my EOI lodged on 8th October for 189 subclass 2613 code with 65 points. With the current pro-rata process of invites going around , wanted to know if anyone recived invites in this category in the last 2-3 months.
> 
> Just wanted to understand an estimated time line for visa invite with all these recent changes..only trusting God for the best outcome
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,
I think you will get it in the next round itself. 
I say this because one person has mentioned in this thread itself he submitted EOI with 65 points for 2613 on 4th Oct and got the invitation on 7th October itself.
Thanks,
Mattooose


----------



## akthare

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friend,
> 
> Form 16 and salary certificate are absolutely fine. But, get other employment certificates such as offer letter, letter of roles and responsibilities, recommendation letter and experience letter from them and upload them while filing visa application.
> 
> it is perfectly alright if you could offer form 16 and salary certificate instead of pay slips as this is an irrelevant employment. so, no need to panic.
> 
> It is courteous to hit like button if the information provided is useful.
> 
> Regards
> Sathiya


Thanks a ton Sathiya....

regards,
AKT


----------



## jenritz

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> Well, selecting all states under 190 visa in EOI will not entitle any visa to you. You must apply for individual state that sponsors your occupation for getting nominated. Choosing 190 visa in EOI is not the only criteria for 190 visa, but also the application for state sponsorship to a state that has feasibility to sponsor you.
> 
> Take my case for example. I am a telecom network engineer by profession and currently ACT and SA are sponsoring my occupation, for instance, i need to lodge an application with either ACT/SA to get sponsorship.
> 
> So, what are you waiting for?
> 
> Go and apply for nomination under 190. Once your application for sponsorship is approved by any state, your status will become invited automatically and can lodge the visa fees with other documents etc.
> 
> Again, if your occupation does not fall under the list of 6 occupations following prorata and 50-50 allocation between 189/489 and 190 then, i would recommend you to wait for few more rounds if you qualify with 60 points under 189 visa. People from other occupations have got invite even with 60 points itself under 189. So, decide after researching on feasibility of jobs in a limited area, wages, life styles etc under both cases.
> 
> By the way, What's your points under 189 and 190?
> 
> all the best,
> sathiya


Hi
I qualify for subclass 190 with 70 points.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ToAustralia2013 said:


> HI,
> 
> I recently had my EOI lodged on 8th October for 189 subclass 2613 code with 65 points. With the current pro-rata process of invites going around , wanted to know if anyone recived invites in this category in the last 2-3 months.
> 
> Just wanted to understand an estimated time line for visa invite with all these recent changes..only trusting God for the best outcome
> 
> Thanks!


hello buddy,

My analysis for your case is given below and like my comment if it useful.

first of all, your occupation is highly competitive one and as a consequence, it is listed under 6 occupations that follow prorata selection and 50-50 distribution of seats among 189/489 and 190. nevertheless, holding 65 points is more than sufficient to get an invitation soon as you overpower 60 pointers who are in line (this number is huge). moreover, your occupation has a good number of invites per round, i guess it is 76 for 189 visa. This means 76 top scoring candidates will be selected in every round. Furthermore, the number of applicants lodging EOI with better scores like 70, 75, or 80 will be diminished to some extent in future months. The last candidate got invitation from your group in last round (16 september) had 65 points with visa date of effect of 05/09/2013.

After exploring the above factors, i am sure that you should get an invite in next round itself. Else, in first round of November, 2013, you must get an invitation.

All the best,

Sathiya


----------



## ivetka233

Mattooose said:


> Hi Anuj,
> I just spoke to my friend who is working in IT Industry in Aus. He says the market is not in its best state and its expected to continue declining towards the end of the year. They expect the market to pick up by Feb or so. Most of the job oppurtunities are contract type. But they are well paid. I am also trying to find out whether it is possible to work in N.Z with Aus P.R as N.Z is expected to have some I.T oppurtunities in coming years. One more thing that we need to understand is that the current situation does not really matter to us and what matters is the situation when we get the Visa and actually go there .
> 
> Thanks,
> Mattooose




yes is true, my recruitment agent said that recruitment is so slow very slow. She told me that she havent seen in 6y time. 

Best is to look itself.


----------



## besthar

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello buddy,
> 
> My analysis for your case is given below and like my comment if it useful.
> 
> first of all, your occupation is highly competitive one and as a consequence, it is listed under 6 occupations that follow prorata selection and 50-50 distribution of seats among 189/489 and 190. nevertheless, holding 65 points is more than sufficient to get an invitation soon as you overpower 60 pointers who are in line (this number is huge). moreover, your occupation has a good number of invites per round, i guess it is 76 for 189 visa. This means 76 top scoring candidates will be selected in every round. Furthermore, the number of applicants lodging EOI with better scores like 70, 75, or 80 will be diminished to some extent in future months. The last candidate got invitation from your group in last round (16 september) had 65 points with visa date of effect of 05/09/2013.
> 
> After exploring the above factors, i am sure that you should get an invite in next round itself. Else, in first round of November, 2013, you must get an invitation.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Sathiya


Hi Buddy,

Posting this query in this thread as well.

My occupation 225212 (ICT BDM) has gotten in to Special Conditions today (2/3 days after getting in to low availability) and I am in my 6th week...
Thou I have seen a couple of cases wherein people have got their invites 1/2 weeks after the Occupation got to Special conditions... have you or any others have such observations..
I am hoping for a invite coming Monday or Wednesday...just a bit tense that I am.


----------



## felix2020

besthar said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Posting this query in this thread as well.
> 
> My occupation 225212 (ICT BDM) has gotten in to Special Conditions today (2/3 days after getting in to low availability) and I am in my 6th week...
> Thou I have seen a couple of cases wherein people have got their invites 1/2 weeks after the Occupation got to Special conditions... have you or any others have such observations..
> I am hoping for a invite coming Monday or Wednesday...just a bit tense that I am.


Are you referring to South Australia state nomination ? You should get your nomination approval if you have lodged your application 6 weeks ago. Change of occupation status from low to special conditions doesn't have anything to do with invitation. It only means that available seats are full, and they will only approve nomination on a case by case basis based on applicants merit. However, if you met the minimum eligibility requirement at the time when you lodge your application, you should get your invitation soon. 


Current processing time for SA nomination is 6 weeks average with target time frame 12 weeks. That means that SA will process your nomination within 12 weeks, but currently it is taking only 6 weeks on average.


----------



## 0z_dream

Hi,
My agent told he has already applied for eoi&#55357;&#56864;, without considering my request to wait till Nov 1st so that I will complete 5yrs of exp according to ACS. Now what I can do, can I update my eoi or only by agent.


----------



## ToAustralia2013

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello buddy,
> 
> My analysis for your case is given below and like my comment if it useful.
> 
> first of all, your occupation is highly competitive one and as a consequence, it is listed under 6 occupations that follow prorata selection and 50-50 distribution of seats among 189/489 and 190. nevertheless, holding 65 points is more than sufficient to get an invitation soon as you overpower 60 pointers who are in line (this number is huge). moreover, your occupation has a good number of invites per round, i guess it is 76 for 189 visa. This means 76 top scoring candidates will be selected in every round. Furthermore, the number of applicants lodging EOI with better scores like 70, 75, or 80 will be diminished to some extent in future months. The last candidate got invitation from your group in last round (16 september) had 65 points with visa date of effect of 05/09/2013.
> 
> After exploring the above factors, i am sure that you should get an invite in next round itself. Else, in first round of November, 2013, you must get an invitation.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Sathiya



Thank you Sathiya...this detailed analysis definitely gives us hope


----------



## sathiyaseelan

0z_dream said:


> Hi,
> My agent told he has already applied for eoi��, without considering my request to wait till Nov 1st so that I will complete 5yrs of exp according to ACS. Now what I can do, can I update my eoi or only by agent.


hi oz_dream,

your agent has done a good job as no one knows when you will get an invitation. Your request to wait till November doesn't make any sense. If your experience will become 5 years on 1st November, then it's good, yet, if you get an invite in next round itself with current points (21/10/2013) means, your decision to wait till November is useless and wrong one. 
but, just ask him that whether he left the last date of your current blank on condition that you are currently employed with the same company and on same roles and responsibilities. If he left it blank, then he has done the correct thing and you will get an invite on 1st november round or in next immediate round.

No need to panic as your agent has done a fabulous job. Now, just wait and see.

All the best,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

besthar said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Posting this query in this thread as well.
> 
> My occupation 225212 (ICT BDM) has gotten in to Special Conditions today (2/3 days after getting in to low availability) and I am in my 6th week...
> Thou I have seen a couple of cases wherein people have got their invites 1/2 weeks after the Occupation got to Special conditions... have you or any others have such observations..
> I am hoping for a invite coming Monday or Wednesday...just a bit tense that I am.


hi besthar,

Did you apply for state nomination to the state when the availability was low? Then, you don't need to worry on condition that you received the acknowledgement receipt for your application under 190 visa from the state you applied for. Sometimes, based on your points scores, you may need to wait yet, your occupation, i guess, is not in the list of 6 occupations that follows different selection process for invitation. Hence, you should have got an outcome for your application. 

Let me know few more things. Did you apply for South Australia for nomination? Did you choose south Australia under 190 visa in EOI form? Did you get the application receipt from SA?

Do let me know the above information to guide you on the right track.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## samkalu

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi oz_dream,
> 
> your agent has done a good job as no one knows when you will get an invitation. Your request to wait till November doesn't make any sense. If your experience will become 5 years on 1st November, then it's good, yet, if you get an invite in next round itself with current points (21/10/2013) means, your decision to wait till November is useless and wrong one.
> but, just ask him that whether he left the last date of your current blank on condition that you are currently employed with the same company and on same roles and responsibilities. If he left it blank, then he has done the correct thing and you will get an invite on 1st november round or in next immediate round.
> 
> No need to panic as your agent has done a fabulous job. Now, just wait and see.
> 
> All the best,
> Sathiya


I also agree. If you leave your to date empty in your current job your points will automatically increase after nov and you should also get a mail as well.


----------



## besthar

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi besthar,
> 
> Did you apply for state nomination to the state when the availability was low? Then, you don't need to worry on condition that you received the acknowledgement receipt for your application under 190 visa from the state you applied for. Sometimes, based on your points scores, you may need to wait yet, your occupation, i guess, is not in the list of 6 occupations that follows different selection process for invitation. Hence, you should have got an outcome for your application.
> 
> Let me know few more things. Did you apply for South Australia for nomination? Did you choose south Australia under 190 visa in EOI form? Did you get the application receipt from SA?
> 
> Do let me know the above information to guide you on the right track.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya



Buddy, Yes I have applied for SA SS. I had applied when it was in Medium Availability on Sept 5th... Went to low Availability on 8th Oct and the got to Special Conditions on 11th Oct
... 
Unlike the 6 golden ICT occupations... My occupation is not points based ...its queue based in order of date of application submitted.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

besthar said:


> Buddy, Yes I have applied for SA SS. I had applied when it was in Medium Availability on Sept 5th... Went to low Availability on 8th Oct and the got to Special Conditions on 11th Oct
> ...
> Unlike the 6 golden ICT occupations... My occupation is not points based ...its queue based in order of date of application submitted.


hello buddy,

See, your application will, for sure, be considered by SA for nomination as you lodged it when the status was medium availability. so, needless to say that you don't need to panic actually. But, if your occupation is not listed there, then, the applications received for your occupation will be taken into account one by one (first-in-first-serve basis). But, the applications received from the moment the status become "special conditions apply" will not be considered if the candidate is off-shore, i guess. There are other eligibility criteria as well like education requirement from SA etc.

Did you check out the current processing application's date? If it is prior to your lodgement date, then no need to worry. If it is after your date of application, then, you may expect the approval from SA soon. 

Like my comment if you got clarified.

All the best,

sathiya


----------



## samkalu

0z_dream said:


> Thank u, so it is normal that eoi will send email, when we cross yrs for points, I mean when I reach 5 yrs n 31st October, on 1st nov it will automatically will add 5 points to my points and send email to me..?


Yes. A frd of mine got it and iam also expecting it. I think sathiya has also got an update like that.iam expecting one on 3rd nov.


----------



## ivetka233

anyone with 60 points from this people are increased their points recently or are you everyone stil waiting with 60?

O my god, 28/5/13 you guys are really patient.


----------



## jre05

ivetka233 said:


> anyone with 60 points from this people are increased their points recently or are you everyone stil waiting with 60?
> 
> O my god, 28/5/13 you guys are really patient.


----------



## rahool

ivetka233 said:


> anyone with 60 points from this people are increased their points recently or are you everyone stil waiting with 60?
> 
> O my god, 28/5/13 you guys are really patient.


Yeah still waiting.


----------



## 0z_dream

Guys:
Pls help me to understand what it means in EOI:
Education
Australian study requirement:
D oes the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?


----------



## felix2020

0z_dream said:


> Guys:
> Pls help me to understand what it means in EOI:
> Education
> Australian study requirement:
> D oes the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?


You meet the Australian Study Requirement if you graduated onshore from an Australian University in a program that lasts 2 years or longer.


----------



## 0z_dream

Thanks


----------



## jre05

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello buddy,
> 
> See, your application will, for sure, be considered by SA for nomination as you lodged it when the status was medium availability. so, needless to say that you don't need to panic actually. But, if your occupation is not listed there, then, the applications received for your occupation will be taken into account one by one (first-in-first-serve basis). But, the applications received from the moment the status become "special conditions apply" will not be considered if the candidate is off-shore, i guess. There are other eligibility criteria as well like education requirement from SA etc.
> 
> Did you check out the current processing application's date? If it is prior to your lodgement date, then no need to worry. If it is after your date of application, then, you may expect the approval from SA soon.
> 
> *Like my comment if you got clarified.*
> 
> All the best,
> 
> sathiya


lol Sathiya asking for LIKE explicitly 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jre05 said:


> lol Sathiya asking for LIKE explicitly
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


hi buddy,

Not all people are generous like you (ha ha ha) and hence it is needless to say that we need to either threaten or beg them (ha ha ha) for liking our comments.

That's why i requested the people to hit like button.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## jre05

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> Not all people are generous like you (ha ha ha) and hence it is needless to say that we need to either threaten or beg them (ha ha ha) for liking our comments.
> 
> That's why i requested the people to hit like button.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


lol  You are quite humorous and interesting  , I like it. 

Yes indeed, in this world, only if we knock the doors it will open lol.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## pandyalakulish

Hi,

I need guidance who have past ACS assessment. I got ACS assessment 6 month earlier with total 8 years of experience. So my question is that whether I can get 15 points if I submit EOI now.


----------



## kpprakash

pandyalakulish said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need guidance who have past ACS assessment. I got ACS assessment 6 month earlier with total 8 years of experience. So my question is that whether I can get 15 points if I submit EOI now.


yes you can.

All the best:fingerscrossed:


----------



## pandyalakulish

kpprakash said:


> yes you can.
> 
> All the best:fingerscrossed:


Hi Kpprakash,

I am little confused for point. Because now ACS/department deduct 2 years of experience. But I have old assessment before this new rules was applicable. So still I am eligible to get full points against 8 year of experience or they will deduct from it. Did you face similar situation?


----------



## kpprakash

pandyalakulish said:


> Hi Kpprakash,
> 
> I am little confused for point. Because now ACS/department deduct 2 years of experience. But I have old assessment before this new rules was applicable. So still I am eligible to get full points against 8 year of experience or they will deduct from it. Did you face similar situation?


I am not sure in that case, will leave other to comments on this?

Did you try calling up DIAC?


----------



## kzaidi11

Hi Experts

I guess it is not the right forum to ask this question but since most of the experts are already here so shooting my question here.

I have already applied my EOI for 261112 (System Analyst) in June 2013 but it has a long queue and still waiting for the invitation. Meanwhile I was thinking how can I use my wife skill to add points or launch her separate EOI. I am not sure in which category she can apply for 189/190. 

She has done 3 years MBA in Marketing (2008)
Bachelors of Commerce (2005) 
3 Years working experience as Business Development executive for an IT firm.

Can any one please guide me if she can get positive assessment in any available occupation or she can get 5 points for spouse (her occupation is not falling in ICT as mine)

Please advice.


----------



## vikas_arora80

*Time Taken after ACS*

Hello Seniors,

I have my ACS application lodged since 6 weeks and expect the response in next 6-8 weeks from today. I am also going for my IELTS in mean time.

Just wanted to know how much time it takes for EOI generation after ACS (assuming I have the scores of IELTS) in next 6-8 weeks.

This time period will be helpful to know for planning purposes.

- Vikas Arora.


----------



## ccham

vikas_arora80 said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I have my ACS application lodged since 6 weeks and expect the response in next 6-8 weeks from today. I am also going for my IELTS in mean time.
> 
> Just wanted to know how much time it takes for EOI generation after ACS (assuming I have the scores of IELTS) in next 6-8 weeks.
> 
> This time period will be helpful to know for planning purposes.
> 
> - Vikas Arora.


once you finish IELTS and ACS, you want only 20 minutes to complete EOI. after that you have to wait for an invitation but if you are not belong to golden 6 occupations, most probably you would be invited within 2 rounds.


----------



## metallica.kyoto

Hello Everyone,
I am yet to get my final WA SS approval.I am thinking on front uploading PCC once i get invitation.I am basically from India and living and working in japan since last 2 years as engineer.
I went to the central police headquarters here in Japan to apply for the police clearance certificate and they told my they can issue the PCC from my date of entry in japan till the date of application to police headquarters in Japan.They also mentioned that they will be no date of validity mentioned on certificate as such and it cant be claimed for the period beyond the one mentioned in certificate.Hence,they asked to apply for it once i have decided the dates.Also,it will be in sealed envelope and cannot be opened by me until asked by Australian authorities.

So should i get my PCC till a current date in this week or i should wait for the CO to be alloted and get the PCC till the date asked by CO.please advice is there is any scope of front loading documents?

your advice is appreciated.

regards,
manish


----------



## verg

Hello all!

I've been lurking this forum for a long time, and now is time to participate! EOI sent today (15/10/2013) as Computer Network Engineer with 60 points. Hoping to be invited soon!


----------



## felix2020

verg said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I've been lurking this forum for a long time, and now is time to participate! EOI sent today (15/10/2013) as Computer Network Engineer with 60 points. Hoping to be invited soon!


You will be invited on 21-10. You are lucky in the sense that your occupation is not part of the golden 6.


----------



## felix2020

pandyalakulish said:


> Hi Kpprakash,
> 
> I am little confused for point. Because now ACS/department deduct 2 years of experience. But I have old assessment before this new rules was applicable. So still I am eligible to get full points against 8 year of experience or they will deduct from it. Did you face similar situation?


Experience is being deducted on a case by case basis rather than universally. If they deduct your experience and if you are still within 60 points, your case officer may ask your permission to edit the points and continue the application. Recently some applicants used old ACS and still they got grant without deducting any experience.


----------



## verg

Thanks for the info felix2020! I was expecting mid november... Now you got my hopes up 

I should arrange my PCC already then.


----------



## felix2020

verg said:


> Thanks for the info felix2020! I was expecting mid november... Now you got my hopes up
> 
> I should arrange my PCC already then.


If your ANZSCO code starts with 2631, you have a 100% chance of getting invited on 21-10.


----------



## verg

That is great news for me! Once again, thank you very much felix2020. Providing PPC as we speak .


----------



## jas.kaur

Hi there, can anyone plz plz help me. I came on student visa in Australia. In background i worked as Senior Faculty cum programmer for 3 yrs and 8 months. even in 2010 i have ACS assessment as developer programmer(only), now i'll apply again to renew and add some more months.
But while applying student visa, via an agent , i submitted just like working as a Sr. Faculty from - to -. Now i want to apply permanent residency , i have enough points. can any one advise plz:
1) to immigration does my experience clash.
2) to ACS while renewing should i submit faculty cum programmer(now), same will go to immigration
3) is immigration going to look my past file of experience- how i should explain
4) any suggestion

In an EOI if i m invited this mean they accepted that or still i have to worry about that???
thanks


----------



## schong

felix2020 said:


> If your ANZSCO code starts with 2631, you have a 100% chance of getting invited on 21-10.


Hi... can someone advice if the employment date need to be specific? I hardly recall the exact date of my employment except the month and year.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

schong said:


> Hi... can someone advice if the employment date need to be specific? I hardly recall the exact date of my employment except the month and year.


Hi friend,

Yes, the employment dates must be exactly the same as the one you had with the employers. You could get this date from you experience letter or relieving letter or other sources. If you are unable to find it out, why can't you approach the HR manager or your immediate manager of the company.

In short, give correct information in EOI and other documentation process.

All the best,
Sathiya


----------



## akthare

Hello Friends,

Kindly tell me the ways in which we can make payment for visa fee in order to minimize exchange rate/admin charges.
Is there any other way except credit card since they are charging heavy rate.

Regards,
AKT


----------



## felix2020

schong said:


> Hi... can someone advice if the employment date need to be specific? I hardly recall the exact date of my employment except the month and year.


Yes, the exact dates are important. If you have gone through skills assessment, you should have the exact dates on your assessment letter. There is a difference between 4 years 355 days and 4 years 365 days.

Documentation submitted for work experience points must match with the information you supplied on your EOI. Don't take any risk.


----------



## yamahaneo

hi expat forum 

got grant today

check my timelines below


----------



## jre05

yamahaneo said:


> hi expat forum
> 
> got grant today
> 
> check my timelines below


Congrats

Best regards,
JR


----------



## goodguy2

Hi brother Many Congratulations . May u plz suggest me in regards to the visa as I am in a dilemma.

I have recently written IELTS (general) and got 7 or more in each individual
bands  I have just recd a positive assessment for 263111 (Computer network and
systems engineer) from the ACS and also my Bachelors degree has been assessed as
comparable to an Australian degree by the ACS.

I am getting the following points that gives me a total of 60 points that is reqd.
I am luking at subclass 189 visa.

Age - 30 points
English Language Ability (IELTS) - 10 points
Overseas Employment (India) - 5 points
Qualifications (As assessed by the ACS) - 15 points. Total 60 points.

May you please suggest me if I shud be going for 189 or 190 visa? Thanks.

Also may u please tell me how much funds shud be shown when we r applying for the
subclass 189 and subclass 190 visa plz?

I have recently submitted the Expression of Interest (on 1st October 2013) for subclass 189 only as I
was told that I cannot apply for 189 and 190 at the same time. For subclass 190 I
was getting 65 and for subclass 189 I am getting 60. My agent told me to go for
subclass 189.... just wondering is it was the right move I made. I'm hoping to get
an invite soon at the earliest.

Your help will go a long way. Thank you.

Mr Good Guy

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sathiyaseelan

goodguy2 said:


> Hi brother Many Congratulations . May u plz suggest me in regards to the visa as I am in a dilemma.
> 
> I have recently written IELTS (general) and got 7 or more in each individual
> bands  I have just recd a positive assessment for 263111 (Computer network and
> systems engineer) from the ACS and also my Bachelors degree has been assessed as
> comparable to an Australian degree by the ACS.
> 
> I am getting the following points that gives me a total of 60 points that is reqd.
> I am luking at subclass 189 visa.
> 
> Age - 30 points
> English Language Ability (IELTS) - 10 points
> Overseas Employment (India) - 5 points
> Qualifications (As assessed by the ACS) - 15 points. Total 60 points.
> 
> May you please suggest me if I shud be going for 189 or 190 visa? Thanks.
> 
> Also may u please tell me how much funds shud be shown when we r applying for the
> subclass 189 and subclass 190 visa plz?
> 
> I have recently submitted the Expression of Interest (on 1st October 2013) for subclass 189 only as I
> was told that I cannot apply for 189 and 190 at the same time. For subclass 190 I
> was getting 65 and for subclass 189 I am getting 60. My agent told me to go for
> subclass 189.... just wondering is it was the right move I made. I'm hoping to get
> an invite soon at the earliest.
> 
> Your help will go a long way. Thank you.
> 
> Mr Good Guy
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? *
> PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hi friend,

your agent has made the right decision by applying under 189 visa. See, your occupation is exempted from the list of 6 occupations following stringent rules of selection. Secondly, the competition is very less for your occupation and even with 60 points you can get the invite. So, no need to panic. You don't need to think about 190 visa at present and i suppose no state sponsors your occupation except NT. With 189 visa, you have flexibility to move around aussie to find high paying jobs.

Wait for few more rounds and i hope that you will be invited within 2-3 rounds itself.

All the best,
Sathiya


----------



## abhibakshi

Hi senior expats,

I'm posting this query on behalf of my friend. We have a couple of doubts over this no of years of exp. 

Q1. He worked for Research Assistant during his MS in Finland. will this be considered as a relevant work ex?

Q2. He was having 2 full time (more than 20 hours) during some time in his career. Will that be considered separately. I have mentioned the dates as below. Does that mean he would be considered for 8 years of exp or less can someone please guide

10.10.2005 - 22.08.2008 - 
15.10.2008 - 30.09.2009 - 
01.06.2009 - 22.08.2010 - 
23.08.2010 - 19.07.2011 - 
26.07.2011 - 25.10.2013 - 

Abhisek


----------



## goodguy2

*Thank you Sathiya*



sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> your agent has made the right decision by applying under 189 visa. See, your occupation is exempted from the list of 6 occupations following stringent rules of selection. Secondly, the competition is very less for your occupation and even with 60 points you can get the invite. So, no need to panic. You don't need to think about 190 visa at present and i suppose no state sponsors your occupation except NT. With 189 visa, you have flexibility to move around aussie to find high paying jobs.
> 
> Wait for few more rounds and i hope that you will be invited within 2-3 rounds itself.
> 
> All the best,
> Sathiya



Dear Sathiya,

I really thank you for writing to me. I'm just hoping that our respective goals are reached sooner rather than later. Yup 189 has its advantages. Did u try looking at sites like SEEK (jobsite) for jobs? Anyways as u said, I will wait for a few more rounds and hopefully will see how it goes. Thanks again for writing to me.

Mr Good Guy


----------



## goodguy2

*Thank you Sathiya*



sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> your agent has made the right decision by applying under 189 visa. See, your occupation is exempted from the list of 6 occupations following stringent rules of selection. Secondly, the competition is very less for your occupation and even with 60 points you can get the invite. So, no need to panic. You don't need to think about 190 visa at present and i suppose no state sponsors your occupation except NT. With 189 visa, you have flexibility to move around aussie to find high paying jobs.
> 
> Wait for few more rounds and i hope that you will be invited within 2-3 rounds itself.
> 
> All the best,
> Sathiya




Dear Sathiya,

I really thank you for writing to me. I'm just hoping that our respective goals are reached sooner rather than later. Yup 189 has its advantages. Did u try looking at sites like SEEK (jobsite) for jobs? Anyways as u said, I will wait for a few more rounds and hopefully will see how it goes. Thanks again for writing to me.

Mr Good Guy

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## svshinde83

Does any one know why aren't the skill select results for round 7th Oct not yet released? By when would they be released?


----------



## felix2020

0z_dream said:


> I have saved eoi application, now how to knw points from eoi, I mean will eoi calculate to show the points according to the information given by me


It will show you the points when you finalize the application and ready to submit. You will have the chance to confirm your claims before you officially submit.


----------



## btkarthikram

svshinde83 said:


> Does any one know why aren't the skill select results for round 7th Oct not yet released? By when would they be released?


I was wondering about the same thing. They usually update it by the Friday following the invite round or maximum monday.


----------



## ivetka233

look like they again very busy


----------



## felix2020

jas.kaur said:


> Hi there, can anyone plz plz help me. I came on student visa in Australia. In background i worked as Senior Faculty cum programmer for 3 yrs and 8 months. even in 2010 i have ACS assessment as developer programmer(only), now i'll apply again to renew and add some more months.
> But while applying student visa, via an agent , i submitted just like working as a Sr. Faculty from - to -. Now i want to apply permanent residency , i have enough points. can any one advise plz:
> 1) to immigration does my experience clash.
> 2) to ACS while renewing should i submit faculty cum programmer(now), same will go to immigration
> 3) is immigration going to look my past file of experience- how i should explain
> 4) any suggestion
> 
> In an EOI if i m invited this mean they accepted that or still i have to worry about that???
> thanks


When did you apply for student visa ? You are not required to give any detailed job descriptions when you apply for student visa. Well, your questions are very specific, so it's very difficult to answer without having the full details. 

EOI is an automated process without any human involvement. If something is accepted by EOI and you get invited, it doesn't guarantee a visa. EOI only gives you a right to apply for a visa. 

You can PM me if you want to discuss your situation in detail.


----------



## goodguy2

*Hi Again Sathiya*



goodguy2 said:


> Dear Sathiya,
> 
> I really thank you for writing to me. I'm just hoping that our respective goals are reached sooner rather than later. Yup 189 has its advantages. Did u try looking at sites like SEEK (jobsite) for jobs? Anyways as u said, I will wait for a few more rounds and hopefully will see how it goes. Thanks again for writing to me.
> 
> Mr Good Guy
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? *
> PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Dear Sathiya,

Is there a possibility that I mite get an invite this month? What do u think? Please request u to reply. Many thanks.

My Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ivetka233 said:


> look like they again very busy


Hi all,

It seems to me that they are planning to give one more heart attack (ha ha ha). Just for fun. i guess this delay may be due to the holiday or they are busy writing the names of invited candidates on a paper (ha ha ha) and scan and upload it soon. I also presume that in a day or two, we can see the results published on skill select website. 

Many like me are expecting for this to predict our chances of invite in upcoming round using permutations and combinations.

Hope the points scores held by candidates invited will come down soon for 6 occupations.

All the best,

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

goodguy2 said:


> Dear Sathiya,
> 
> Is there a possibility that I mite get an invite this month? What do u think? Please request u to reply. Many thanks.
> 
> My Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? *
> PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hello friend,

Well, it actually depends and with results of 07/10/2013 invitation round, it will be clearer to predict your chances of invitation. Un luckily yet the results are not announced. However, from the past round (16/09/2013) results, i can give you a personal opinion.

The last candidate for the above round had the visa date of effect of 15/09/2013 with 60 points under 189 visa which means almost all the candidates holding 60 points lodged EOI prior to the round have been invited. However, the maximum number of invites per round that is 950 now also need to fulfilled. If the situation is the same now also, i believe that you may get an invite in next round and this chance is really good (about 60-70%) according to me. But, with the last round results, the analysis might be more accurate.

All the best anyway.

Sathiya


----------



## goodguy2

*Most Thankful Sathiya*



sathiyaseelan said:


> Hello friend,
> 
> Well, it actually depends and with results of 07/10/2013 invitation round, it will be clearer to predict your chances of invitation. Un luckily yet the results are not announced. However, from the past round (16/09/2013) results, i can give you a personal opinion.
> 
> The last candidate for the above round had the visa date of effect of 15/09/2013 with 60 points under 189 visa which means almost all the candidates holding 60 points lodged EOI prior to the round have been invited. However, the maximum number of invites per round that is 950 now also need to fulfilled. If the situation is the same now also, i believe that you may get an invite in next round and this chance is really good (about 60-70%) according to me. But, with the last round results, the analysis might be more accurate.
> 
> All the best anyway.
> 
> Sathiya



Most thankful Sathiya,:help::help::high5:

That was very quick.

Even I’m waiting for the release of October 7th invites. Yes going as per 16th September invites, I just get an insight that I mite get lucky this month itself…esp considering that the cut off for 16th Sep was the 15-9-13… As u said I stand a gud chance…just waiting…I shud get thru. I cant thank u enuff. God bless u Sathiya.

Also, just wondering, do I need to show finances for the 189 visa application like say an equivalent of $20,000 or $25,000 aud. Just asking. 

The payment of $ 3,520 for the 189 application needs to be done only visa a credit card rt? Any alternative? 

Many thanks for ur super quick answers.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ccham

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It seems to me that they are planning to give one more heart attack (ha ha ha). Just for fun. i guess this delay may be due to the holiday or they are busy writing the names of invited candidates on a paper (ha ha ha) and scan and upload it soon. I also presume that in a day or two, we can see the results published on skill select website.
> 
> Many like me are expecting for this to predict our chances of invite in upcoming round using permutations and combinations.
> 
> Hope the points scores held by candidates invited will come down soon for 6 occupations.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Sathiya


too much delay may be cause to increase heart beat rate once again for 60 point holder in 6 golden occupations


----------



## RedDevil19

akthare said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Kindly tell me the ways in which we can make payment for visa fee in order to minimize exchange rate/admin charges.
> Is there any other way except credit card since they are charging heavy rate.
> 
> Regards,
> AKT


Hi AKT,

You have to make payment by credit card only. There is no alternative option available when you apply for visa.

Regards


----------



## goodguy2

RedDevil19 said:


> Hi AKT,
> 
> You have to make payment by credit card only. There is no alternative option available when you apply for visa.
> 
> Regards



Hi RedDevil19,

Taking an AUD as 59 bucks, we r looking at an amount of Rs 2,07,680. How much do u think the total will add up2 including charges/taxes paying via a credit card. 

Thank you and awaiting ur reply.

Mr Good Guy.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## felix2020

goodguy2 said:


> Most thankful Sathiya,:help::help::high5:
> 
> That was very quick.
> 
> Even I’m waiting for the release of October 7th invites. Yes going as per 16th September invites, I just get an insight that I mite get lucky this month itself…esp considering that the cut off for 16th Sep was the 15-9-13… As u said I stand a gud chance…just waiting…I shud get thru. I cant thank u enuff. God bless u Sathiya.
> 
> Also, just wondering, do I need to show finances for the 189 visa application like say an equivalent of $20,000 or $25,000 aud. Just asking.
> 
> The payment of $ 3,520 for the 189 application needs to be done only visa a credit card rt? Any alternative?
> 
> Many thanks for ur super quick answers.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? *
> PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


If you have submitted your EOI on 01-10, you should have already been invited. 2631 doesn't have any restrictions attached to it. The only reason could be they may have reached the 950 ceiling before 01-10. The report for 07-10 is not available yet, so we don't know what happened. Well, you will get invited on 21-10 for sure. 

Is there anyone else (60 pointers) got invited with EOI dated 01-10 or later on any occupation ?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Should be 16-20K additional..


----------



## felix2020

goodguy2 said:


> Most thankful Sathiya,:help::help::high5:
> 
> That was very quick.
> 
> Even I’m waiting for the release of October 7th invites. Yes going as per 16th September invites, I just get an insight that I mite get lucky this month itself…esp considering that the cut off for 16th Sep was the 15-9-13… As u said I stand a gud chance…just waiting…I shud get thru. I cant thank u enuff. God bless u Sathiya.
> 
> Also, just wondering, do I need to show finances for the 189 visa application like say an equivalent of $20,000 or $25,000 aud. Just asking.
> 
> The payment of $ 3,520 for the 189 application needs to be done only visa a credit card rt? Any alternative?
> 
> Many thanks for ur super quick answers.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? *
> PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


There is no need to show any finances for skilled migration 189 visa.

Visa fee has to be made by a credit/debit card only. No other payment option available at this moment.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

goodguy2 said:


> Most thankful Sathiya,:help::help::high5:
> 
> That was very quick.
> 
> Even I’m waiting for the release of October 7th invites. Yes going as per 16th September invites, I just get an insight that I mite get lucky this month itself…esp considering that the cut off for 16th Sep was the 15-9-13… As u said I stand a gud chance…just waiting…I shud get thru. I cant thank u enuff. God bless u Sathiya.
> 
> Also, just wondering, do I need to show finances for the 189 visa application like say an equivalent of $20,000 or $25,000 aud. Just asking.
> 
> The payment of $ 3,520 for the 189 application needs to be done only visa a credit card rt? Any alternative?
> 
> Many thanks for ur super quick answers.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? *
> PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


hello good guy,

Here are my answers for you.
1. No need to show any financial capacity if you apply under 189 visa whereas 190 visa demands you to showcase liquid and bank assets of about 25,000 AUD and this figure varies according to state. But, i am not sure about this figure yet i am 200% sure that you need to display a certain amount of finance with which you can support your initial stay in a limited state or region that offers you the nomination under 190 visa.

visa payment can be done through credit card and other means such as debit card that has no upper transaction limit or at least exceeds the visa fees. i am not sure about this. Check out the DIAC's website for confirmation.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## jre05

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Should be 16-20K additional..


Hello anujmalhotra262,

Is your education closely related to software programming?

Also, ACS has deducted how many years of experience for you? Have you claimed points for that? Could you give me your EOI breakup for employment points please?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## goodguy2

*October 7th invites*



felix2020 said:


> If you have submitted your EOI on 01-10, you should have already been invited. 2631 doesn't have any restrictions attached to it. The only reason could be they may have reached the 950 ceiling before 01-10. The report for 07-10 is not available yet, so we don't know what happened. Well, you will get invited on 21-10 for sure.
> 
> Is there anyone else (60 pointers) got invited with EOI dated 01-10 or later on any occupation ?




Dear felix2020,

Thanks for ur reply and giving the reqd confidence I need.

I was wondering the same that I shud have got an invitation by now. Don’t know what was the cut off time for October 7th invitations. I shud have applied no sooner than I recd my ACS +ve assessment on the 25th of September  as EOI submission was so easy. I shudnt have delayed. Anyways all that I can do is to wait to get an invite now on the 21st of October.

Any idea as to why DIAC has not published the invitations after the first round of invites in October. Usually I think they r very prompt in updatingthe details and graphs on skillselect.

I don’t know any who got invites for 60 points for 189 on October 7th. 

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

*May u plz explain*



anujmalhotra262 said:


> Should be 16-20K additional..


Hi Anujmalhotra262

Thanks for the input. May u plz show the breakup of 16k-20k. Thanks.

Thats a bit too much for charges. Sad that there r no alternatives (I guess)

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

felix2020 said:


> There is no need to show any finances for skilled migration 189 visa.
> 
> Visa fee has to be made by a credit/debit card only. No other payment option available at this moment.



Good that no finances needs to be shown for 189 unlike in other visas wherein some serious money needs to be shown.


----------



## goodguy2

*Thank you Sathiya again*



sathiyaseelan said:


> hello good guy,
> 
> Here are my answers for you.
> 1. No need to show any financial capacity if you apply under 189 visa whereas 190 visa demands you to showcase liquid and bank assets of about 25,000 AUD and this figure varies according to state. But, i am not sure about this figure yet i am 200% sure that you need to display a certain amount of finance with which you can support your initial stay in a limited state or region that offers you the nomination under 190 visa.
> 
> visa payment can be done through credit card and other means such as debit card that has no upper transaction limit or at least exceeds the visa fees. i am not sure about this. Check out the DIAC's website for confirmation.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya




Dear Sathiya,

Thanks again for ur very quick response. U r a good Samaritan trying to help me in getting where I want to.

Good that I have chosen 189 subclass then 

Oh can we pay using debit card too??? I don’t think there shud be any transaction/charges/taxes involved when paying via a debit card. 

However wud need to inform the bank to increase the upper limit for the transaction to go thru. 

I will checkout the DIAC website. 

Thanks again Sathiya…please help me in my queries as this is my first time.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## felix2020

goodguy2 said:


> Dear felix2020,
> 
> Thanks for ur reply and giving the reqd confidence I need.
> 
> I was wondering the same that I shud have got an invitation by now. Don’t know what was the cut off time for October 7th invitations. I shud have applied no sooner than I recd my ACS +ve assessment on the 25th of September  as EOI submission was so easy. I shudnt have delayed. Anyways all that I can do is to wait to get an invite now on the 21st of October.
> 
> Any idea as to why DIAC has not published the invitations after the first round of invites in October. Usually I think they r very prompt in updatingthe details and graphs on skillselect.
> 
> I don’t know any who got invites for 60 points for 189 on October 7th.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? *
> PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I think the delay in publishing results is because of internal management and human resource issue. But it should be uploaded within this week for sure. Usually they do it between 4 to 7 days. 

To be on the safe side, make sure you submitted a completed EOI and the system has accepted your EOI.


----------



## goodguy2

*EOI submitted*



felix2020 said:


> I think the delay in publishing results is because of internal management and human resource issue. But it should be uploaded within this week for sure. Usually they do it between 4 to 7 days.
> 
> To be on the safe side, make sure you submitted a completed EOI and the system has accepted your EOI.




Dear felix2020,

Really nice of you asking to double check.

I feel scared to actually log in to the skillslelect page thinking I mite press something by which the EOI may get updated thereby changing the time of submission.

Yes I have record that says that EOI has been submitte with time and date of submission plus the points as well.d. I had the same doubt earlier and I checked it again and again with my agent. They confirmed that everything is fine andnothing needs to be done. So I’m just not even loggin in. I have however recd emails stating that I’ve submitted the EOI. This confirms (I guess) that the system has accepted my EOI.:fingerscrossed:high5::high5:


Mr Good Guy.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## felix2020

goodguy2 said:


> Dear felix2020,
> 
> Really nice of you asking to double check.
> 
> I feel scared to actually log in to the skillslelect page thinking I mite press something by which the EOI may get updated thereby changing the time of submission.
> 
> Yes I have record that says that EOI has been submitte with time and date of submission plus the points as well.d. I had the same doubt earlier and I checked it again and again with my agent. They confirmed that everything is fine andnothing needs to be done. So I’m just not even loggin in. I have however recd emails stating that I’ve submitted the EOI. This confirms (I guess) that the system has accepted my EOI.:fingerscrossed:high5::high5:
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? *
> PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


That's great. Don't worry about logging into the skill select. If you do something that will change your points, the system will give you a warning and ask you to confirm.


----------



## goodguy2

felix2020 said:


> That's great. Don't worry about logging into the skill select. If you do something that will change your points, the system will give you a warning and ask you to confirm.



Dear felix2020,

I wudnt want to log in into skillselect then….I don’t want to disturb my EOI. Haha.

Appreciate ur knowledge base in regards to all this. For a newbie like me, this is some place to learn and try to help others in the same process. Thanks felix2020.

Mr Good Guy.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sathiyaseelan

felix2020 said:


> That's great. Don't worry about logging into the skill select. If you do something that will change your points, the system will give you a warning and ask you to confirm.


Hi felix,

Well, the warning message is a default one and does not depend on whether there is a change of overall points scores. For instance, i changed my address that is a non-influential factor of points, yet it displayed the same warning. If you update your experience from 3 years to 5 years, then also the same message appears.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## felix2020

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi felix,
> 
> Well, the warning message is a default one and does not depend on whether there is a change of overall points scores. For instance, i changed my address that is a non-influential factor of points, yet it displayed the same warning. If you update your experience from 3 years to 5 years, then also the same message appears.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Thanks for sharing the information. I didn't have too much time to play with the EOI.


----------



## akthare

Dear Sathiya,

Need you expert comments as always.
While updating EOI I have entered end date, in my ongoing job experience, as my EOI submission date. 

Let me know if I should change that or let it be like that.
If I update the EOI then will it have impact on invite getting delayed as I submitted it on 20/9.

Please help mw with above information.

Thanks and Regards,
AKT


----------



## ccham

finally they have publish oct 7 round report.
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 7 October 2013 Results


----------



## ccham

finally they publish oct 7 round result.
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 7 October 2013 Results

but strange look last visa affected date for software engineers is 7/05/2013. can anyone explain this.


----------



## rahool

I dont understand 5th aug round for 2613 visa date of effect was 28-05-2013, whereas on 7th oct visa date of effect is 07-05-2013. Whats happening?


----------



## samkalu

ccham said:


> finally they publish oct 7 round result.
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 7 October 2013 Results
> 
> but strange look last visa affected date for software engineers is 7/05/2013. can anyone explain this.


The dates might be wrong.but seems a 60person must have been selected


----------



## ccham

samkalu said:


> The dates might be wrong.but seems a 60person must have been selected


yes it has come to 60 point holders that's pleasure


----------



## zeroman

ccham said:


> finally they publish oct 7 round result.
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 7 October 2013 Results
> 
> but strange look last visa affected date for software engineers is 7/05/2013. can anyone explain this.


They updated the overall statistic result,

but have not updated the individual ceiling result of each occupation though.

Ya, look like DIAC is turning to vacation mode

Time is slow for everything including skill assessment too from 10-12 weeks not it become 14-16 weeks

:doh:


----------



## sathiyaseelan

akthare said:


> Dear Sathiya,
> 
> Need you expert comments as always.
> While updating EOI I have entered end date, in my ongoing job experience, as my EOI submission date.
> 
> Let me know if I should change that or let it be like that.
> If I update the EOI then will it have impact on invite getting delayed as I submitted it on 20/9.
> 
> Please help mw with above information.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> AKT


hi akthare,

Now, update the last date blank and it will not change the visa date of effect providing that your overall points scores are not affected. for instance, if your work experience changes from 3 years to 5 years, then visa date will be the date you do this change.

in your case, it will not be the one i guess. So, go for it.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ccham said:


> finally they have publish oct 7 round report.
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 7 October 2013 Results


hi ccham,

thanks for sharing the long awaiting results. I am very happy personally as the last vida date of effect of last candidate invited for my occupation under 189 is only 15 minutes prior to me which means that i should get an invite in next round (99.99%) that is on 21/10/2013. One more interesting thing is that as i predicted software code 2613 started inviting 60 pointers. Yahooo.. This is definitely a great news for software engineering professionals who have been waiting for so long.

other professions will also come down to 60 points soon, i guess.

anyway, all the very bes for all you guys to get an invite in upcoming round.

cheers!
sathiya


----------



## ccham

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi ccham,
> 
> thanks for sharing the long awaiting results. I am very happy personally as the last vida date of effect of last candidate invited for my occupation under 189 is only 15 minutes prior to me which means that i should get an invite in next round (99.99%) that is on 21/10/2013. One more interesting thing is that as i predicted software code 2613 started inviting 60 pointers. Yahooo.. This is definitely a great news for software engineering professionals who have been waiting for so long.
> 
> other professions will also come down to 60 points soon, i guess.
> 
> anyway, all the very bes for all you guys to get an invite in upcoming round.
> 
> cheers!
> sathiya


great in that case surely you should be invited in next monday morning  ready for a party


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ccham said:


> finally they publish oct 7 round result.
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 7 October 2013 Results
> 
> but strange look last visa affected date for software engineers is 7/05/2013. can anyone explain this.


Hi ccham,

thanks for sharing the long awaiting results. I am very happy personally as the last vida date of effect of last candidate invited for my occupation under 189 is only 15 minutes prior to me which means that i should get an invite in next round (99.99%) that is on 21/10/2013. One more interesting thing is that as i predicted software code 2613 started inviting 60 pointers and the last visa date of effect is guess 07/06/2013 instead of 07/05/203. This is for sure a mistake committed by DIAC while printing. However, This is definitely a great news for software engineering professionals who have been waiting for so long.

other professions will also come down to 60 points soon, i guess.

anyway, all the very best for all you guys to get an invite in upcoming round.

cheers!
sathiya


----------



## ccham

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi ccham,
> 
> thanks for sharing the long awaiting results. I am very happy personally as the last vida date of effect of last candidate invited for my occupation under 189 is only 15 minutes prior to me which means that i should get an invite in next round (99.99%) that is on 21/10/2013. One more interesting thing is that as i predicted software code 2613 started inviting 60 pointers and the last visa date of effect is guess 07/06/2013 instead of 07/05/203. This is for sure a mistake committed by DIAC while printing. However, This is definitely a great news for software engineering professionals who have been waiting for so long.
> 
> other professions will also come down to 60 points soon, i guess.
> 
> anyway, all the very best for all you guys to get an invite in upcoming round.
> 
> cheers!
> sathiya


if it is printing mistake as you suggest below guys should got invited.

Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013

if someone of these guys are still active in this forum, confirm whether you got or not.?


----------



## Mattooose

Friends,
Can someone let me know the meaning of 'Visa date of effect' in the skill select page ?

Thanks,
Mattooose


----------



## felix2020

ccham said:


> great in that case surely you should be invited in next monday morning  ready for a party


Can anyone clarify this ? This is weird.

For 2613, On invitation round August 5, 2013, 60 pointers were invited up to 28-05


On invitation round October 7, 2013, 60 pointers were invited up to 07-05

Doesn't make sense. does it ?


----------



## ccham

felix2020 said:


> Can anyone clarify this ? This is weird.
> 
> For 2613, On invitation round August 5, 2013, 60 pointers were invited up to 28-05
> 
> 
> On invitation round October 7, 2013, 60 pointers were invited up to 07-05
> 
> Doesn't make sense. does it ?


it might be printing mistake but i don't think that anyone can explain it


----------



## felix2020

ccham said:


> it might be printing mistake but i don't think that anyone could be explain it


It may be 05-07 not 07-05. 

Now the issue is that how do we know there is no printing mistake on other items.


----------



## felix2020

Mattooose said:


> Friends,
> Can someone let me know the meaning of 'Visa date of effect' in the skill select page ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mattooose


1. It is the date you submitted your EOI

2. It is the date you made an update on EOI that changed your points

3. Something natural happened, like points change based on age or years of experience. 

Invitations are issued based on visa date of effect, not on submission date.


----------



## Mattooose

Thats why I also got confused .
Hope its printing mistake and hope the correct value is 05/07 instead of 07/05


----------



## ccham

felix2020 said:


> It may be 05-07 not 07-05.
> 
> Now the issue is that how do we know there is no printing mistake on other items.


no may be 05-06 but not 05-07. but we can't confirm anything unless they change it


----------



## felix2020

ccham said:


> no may be 05-06 but not 05-07. but we can't confirm anything unless they change it


Yes, there is a higher chance that it is 05-06, but not 05-07 based on the analysis. 

But we may not know until the next round result.


----------



## svshinde83

Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013

-- Still waiting


----------



## oraclrock

svshinde83 said:


> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> 
> -- Still waiting


Yes, I believe it was a typo. The old information (28/05) is wrong, maybe like 28/04. Now 07/05 is the right one.
From other room, we can find out that people with visa on effect after at 28 May haven't got any invitation.
Rahool with 28-05, Svshinde83 with 30-05 and prattech with 01-06.

The good news is now we know the correct date instead of the wrong one.


----------



## ccham

svshinde83 said:


> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> 
> -- Still waiting


that means it can't be 05-06 and 07-05 is correct. base on that we have to accept our older records 28-05 is wrong and typo so it could be 28-04 so we have to accept 07-05 as correct one for this round.


----------



## Harish2013

ccham said:


> that means it can't be 05-06 and 07-05 is correct. base on that we have to accept our older records 28-05 is wrong and typo so it could be 28-04 so we have to accept 07-05 as correct one for this round.


It could be someone who submitted on 7-May had suspected his EOI. For suspected EOI will not be included in the pool of Invitation Round. Then if he un-suspected his EOI, it will be invited immediately if condition is met.


----------



## jre05

svshinde83 said:


> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> 
> -- Still waiting


CCHAM,

Strange, Shinde is still awaiting the invite. But the report shows something else. I couldn't understand? 

Okay, I just have had a look at the report. Looks like the report could be correct, because, Shinde of course comes on 30th whereas the last invitation was issued for 7th May guys in 60 for 189 for 2613.?

Also ccham, why 7/5 you say?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## esrao_in

esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013

------------ Waiting for Invite --------


----------



## akthare

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi akthare,
> 
> Now, update the last date blank and it will not change the visa date of effect providing that your overall points scores are not affected. for instance, if your work experience changes from 3 years to 5 years, then visa date will be the date you do this change.
> 
> in your case, it will not be the one i guess. So, go for it.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Thanku so much Saathiya for your reply.
Much releived after your response. My experience will not change after changing the date again.

Also all the best for next round as you will get the invite for sure.
But for me i might have to wait for another round as my occupation is part of golden 6. And this time it is moved only for 13 days("ICT- BUsiness Analyst").



Regards,
AKT


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ccham said:


> if it is printing mistake as you suggest below guys should got invited.
> 
> Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
> esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
> 
> if someone of these guys are still active in this forum, confirm whether you got or not.?


hi ccham,

I have an opinion that is personal to me only. See, this last visa date of effect is for both 189 and 489 taken together into account. Hence, i think this could be the last visa date of effect under 489 visa. That's why the above people depite holding 60 points have not got invites. They didn't mention which visa is applied for.

Anyway, i am happy that 60 pointers be it on 189/489 have started occupying places.

In next round, that will be held on 21/10/2013, above candidates may expect an invite.

Cheers!

Sathiya


----------



## oraclrock

Based on my observation, the old information (28/05) is wrong, maybe like 28/04. Now 07/05 is the right one.
From other room, we can find out that people with visa on effect after at 28 May haven't got any invitation.
Rahool with 28-05, Svshinde83 with 30-05 and prattech with 01-06.

The good news is now we know the correct date instead of the wrong one.


----------



## felix2020

oraclrock said:


> Based on my observation, the old information (28/05) is wrong, maybe like 28/04. Now 07/05 is the right one.
> From other room, we can find out that people with visa on effect after at 28 May haven't got any invitation.
> Rahool with 28-05, Svshinde83 with 30-05 and prattech with 01-06.
> 
> The good news is now we know the correct date instead of the wrong one.


Yeah you may be correct. We just want to see that skill select is functioning in a logical order and not giving priorities to candidates based on other factors except points.


----------



## goodguy2

felix2020 said:


> Yeah you may be correct. We just want to see that skill select is functioning in a logical order and not giving priorities to candidates other than the points.



Dear felix2020,

How ya going?

I was wondering as I did not see you in the forum..... got up late myself ;-)

I have some questions to ask. May u please answer. Thank you.

Invitation process and cut offs

Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	60	26/09/2013 5.26 pm


For the Occupation 263111 (Celing value is 1800), prior to the October invite, 188 people got the invites. Now that number has changed to 369. Then I guess 181 people got the invites for the this occupation in the first round of October in this Occupation. That’s a big number of invites.

Wish I had submitted my EOI as soon as I got my results. I wud have stood a chance of getting the invite then as submitting EOI is a very easy task. I for my ACS results on the 25th of September and I took 5 days to submit the EOI. This costed me. :fencing: This serves as a lesson to everyone to act quickly as every second counts.

Also I want u to please throw light as to how long subclass 189 visa application is and what all will they ask. I want to know what all I shud prepare before as I don’t want to repeat the mistake I did ie taking 5 days to fill the EOI form. When I get an invite, I want to be in a position where I can submite the 189 visa application rtaway. Many thanks.

Mr Good Guy.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## metallica.kyoto

Dear friends,
I have received the invite. I have 2.10 years of experience and not claiming any points at the moment.However,by the time CO is allocated to me,I will finish 3 years of experience.Further,I do not intend any points for work experience in future.however,I am still obliged to inform CO of 3 years work experience completion or update the same in EOI or E-VISA.?


----------



## kingjkraal

Hi. 
Just finished submitting the EOI. 
Preferred state is Western Australia visa 190

Eoi points : 80


----------



## felix2020

goodguy2 said:


> Dear felix2020,
> 
> How ya going?
> 
> I was wondering as I did not see you in the forum..... got up late myself ;-)
> 
> I have some questions to ask. May u please answer. Thank you.
> 
> Invitation process and cut offs
> 
> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	60	26/09/2013 5.26 pm
> 
> 
> For the Occupation 263111 (Celing value is 1800), prior to the October invite, 188 people got the invites. Now that number has changed to 369. Then I guess 181 people got the invites for the this occupation in the first round of October in this Occupation. That’s a big number of invites.
> 
> Wish I had submitted my EOI as soon as I got my results. I wud have stood a chance of getting the invite then as submitting EOI is a very easy task. I for my ACS results on the 25th of September and I took 5 days to submit the EOI. This costed me. :fencing: This serves as a lesson to everyone to act quickly as every second counts.
> 
> Also I want u to please throw light as to how long subclass 189 visa application is and what all will they ask. I want to know what all I shud prepare before as I don’t want to repeat the mistake I did ie taking 5 days to fill the EOI form. When I get an invite, I want to be in a position where I can submite the 189 visa application rtaway. Many thanks.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? *
> PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


189 visa application is 17 page long. But most of the pages will be automatically filled out from your EOI. Other information you need to enter is whether you have any accompanying/non-accompanying dependants, your travel history with dates etc. It's very simple. Then you have to pay a fee of 3520.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

kingjkraal said:


> Hi.
> Just finished submitting the EOI.
> Preferred state is Western Australia visa 190
> 
> Eoi points : 80


Wow,

80 points??? Don't add my jealous on your points scores. (ha ha ha). Your chances are very bright and your IELTS scores are very impressive. I wish you all the very best that you will get invite and visa very soon.

To be honest, this is the first time i came to know a person with 80 points on expat forum, i guess.

All the best,
sathiya


----------



## goodguy2

felix2020 said:


> 189 visa application is 17 page long. But most of the pages will be automatically filled out from your EOI. Other information you need to enter is whether you have any accompanying/non-accompanying dependants, your travel history with dates etc. It's very simple. Then you have to pay a fee of 3520.




G'day felix2020,:happy:

Thanks for your quick reply.

I’ll be going all by myself. So no questions of people (accompanying dependants).

May u plz emphasize on travel history with dates. I’ve never travelled before to any country.

Thanks for assuring that the 189 visa appliocation is going to be pretty simple. 

U’ve been of great help. Its just that its the first time and I don’t want to end up making mistakes which wud cost me a lot otherwise.

Mr Good Guy.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## felix2020

goodguy2 said:


> G'day felix2020,:happy:
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> I’ll be going all by myself. So no questions of people (accompanying dependants).
> 
> May u plz emphasize on travel history with dates. I’ve never travelled before to any country.
> 
> Thanks for assuring that the 189 visa appliocation is going to be pretty simple.
> 
> U’ve been of great help. Its just that its the first time and I don’t want to end up making mistakes which wud cost me a lot otherwise.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? *
> PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> --------------------------------------------------------


If you never travelled to any countries. just select "NO" and that's all.


----------



## kingjkraal

sathiyaseelan said:


> Wow, 80 points??? Don't add my jealous on your points scores. (ha ha ha). Your chances are very bright and your IELTS scores are very impressive. I wish you all the very best that you will get invite and visa very soon. To be honest, this is the first time i came to know a person with 80 points on expat forum, i guess. All the best, sathiya


Thanks buddy. 
Hoping we will all get through quickly and smoothly.


----------



## molaboy

i saw that 60 points for 2613.. hope next month they will give a chance for 2611 60 points.


----------



## 0z_dream

Guys,
I have a doubt, 2613
Applicant 1:
Eoi submitted with 60 points 
Eoi submitted date August,2013.

Applicant 2:
Eoi submitted with 65 points
Eoi submitted date October,2013.

If both are waiting for 21st October invitation.
Who has more possibility to get invitation.
for 2613 Is it first come first invited or highest point is invited first


----------



## sathiyaseelan

0z_dream said:


> Guys,
> I have a doubt, 2613
> Applicant 1:
> Eoi submitted with 60 points
> Eoi submitted date August,2013.
> 
> Applicant 2:
> Eoi submitted with 65 points
> Eoi submitted date October,2013.
> 
> If both are waiting for 21st October invitation.
> Who has more possibility to get invitation.
> for 2613 Is it first come first invited or highest point is invited first


Hi friend,

As 2613 is one of 6 golden occupations, here points do matter than visa date of effect providing that they are not the same. So, it is needless to say that 65 pointer will be invited prior to 60 pointer. Moreover, this is also applicable for all occupations as well.

The first eligibility for inviting candidates is the overall points, then, if two applicants hold the same points, visa date of effect will play a crucial role. Here, the one with prior lodging date will be selected first than the later one.

Hope you got clarified.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## goodguy2

felix2020 said:


> If you never travelled to any countries. just select "NO" and that's all.


 
Dear felix2020,

Thanks for so much assurance. U r a gem.:rockon:

Seems like its an easy process once I get the invite. 

Sorry for bothering u so much. Also, do I need to certify any documents or scan certain documents to be sent as attachments along with the 189 visa application?

My case is pretty straightforward…been working straight from the 2006. Hows does the verification happen? Any input in that aspect? However the ACS guys didn’t take into account my experience for four years? Any comments on this?

Plz request u to respond mate. Thank you.

Mr Good Guy.


----------



## goodguy2

felix2020 said:


> If you never travelled to any countries. just select "NO" and that's all.


Dear felix2020, :rockon:

Thanks for so much assurance. U r a gem.

Seems like its an easy process once I get the invite. 

Sorry for bothering u so much. Also, do I need to certify any documents or scan certain documents to be sent as attachments along with the 189 visa application?

My case is pretty straightforward…been working straight from the 2006. Hows does the verification happen? Any input in that aspect? However the ACS guys didn’t take into account my experience for four years? Any comments on this?

Plz request u to respond mate. Thank you.

Mr Good Guy.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rahool

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi ccham,
> 
> I have an opinion that is personal to me only. See, this last visa date of effect is for both 189 and 489 taken together into account. Hence, i think this could be the last visa date of effect under 489 visa. That's why the above people depite holding 60 points have not got invites. They didn't mention which visa is applied for.
> 
> Anyway, i am happy that 60 pointers be it on 189/489 have started occupying places.
> 
> In next round, that will be held on 21/10/2013, above candidates may expect an invite.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sathiya


Yes true that.


----------



## rahool

ccham said:


> if it is printing mistake as you suggest below guys should got invited.
> 
> Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
> esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
> 
> if someone of these guys are still active in this forum, confirm whether you got or not.?


Still Waiting.


----------



## goodguy2

*Hello Again Sathiya*



goodguy2 said:


> Most thankful Sathiya,:help::help::high5:
> 
> That was very quick.
> 
> Even I’m waiting for the release of October 7th invites. Yes going as per 16th September invites, I just get an insight that I mite get lucky this month itself…esp considering that the cut off for 16th Sep was the 15-9-13… As u said I stand a gud chance…just waiting…I shud get thru. I cant thank u enuff. God bless u Sathiya.
> 
> Also, just wondering, do I need to show finances for the 189 visa application like say an equivalent of $20,000 or $25,000 aud. Just asking.
> 
> The payment of $ 3,520 for the 189 application needs to be done only visa a credit card rt? Any alternative?
> 
> Many thanks for ur super quick answers.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? *
> PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




G’day Sathiya,:thumb:

How ya going?

I didn’t get an invite yet for obvious reasons. Wish I submitted the EOI on 25th September itself instead of 1st October.

Anyways plz guide me from time to time as to getting ready and preparing any extra documents or certifying documents so that I lodge my 189 visa no sooner than I get the invite in the next round. Hoping to get on the 21st itself. 

Please request u to guide me.

Many thanks Sathiya.

Mr Good Guy.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sathiyaseelan

0z_dream said:


> Thanks sathiya, I have seen in ur timeline that eoi updated, is it updated automatically by eoi or done by you


hi buddy,

It was an auto update from skill select for completing 5 years of work experinece. I received the email from skill select regarding the addition of 5 points for my work experience making my points score 65. For your information, i left the last date blank as i work in my current company with same roles and responsibilities.

With wishes,
Sathiya


----------



## ivetka233

it does not mean that everyone got invited who applied to that date... maybe DIAC do not choosed to take this 4 people,, like appliction interest.

It not mean anything that everyone get invited.. One of my friend never get invited till now and been same time allocated as me in EOI.... nt sure how it works,, but they still somehow selecting even you reach this amount of points. This is not guarantee once you reach you got invite 100%


----------



## svshinde83

1916/4800 already over. i do not understand what plan do they have in order to accommodate people starting from this FY July 2013. They still haven't finished last years candidates.
People like me are waiting for the invitation which are further confused either because they are not clear with their statistics with cut off dates or with the remaining number of seats for 189. Situation is very poor. We keep on guessing and nothing has worked yet. Again we have some slightest hopes and these rounds fortnightly keep on surprising us !! Any ways hope for the best..


----------



## Dipti V

:help: I have submitted my EOI (190 visa) on 10th Oct. I am applying for "System Administrator" ... NSW.
By when do I expect the results to come out. 
Will it be in the 21st Oct round ?


----------



## SaiSundara

ccham said:


> finally they have publish oct 7 round report.
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 7 October 2013 Results


Hello friends,

In the 7th october results, i see the Occupation ceiling for 2611	as :

ICT Business and Systems Analysts*	1380	965

The ceiling was at 998 during 16th sept round, now its 965. not sure how to infer this... Seniors, any comments?

Also, the cut off is for 65 points on 28/8/13. What are my chances for next round? (65 points, 261111, EOI -25-sep)

Thanks


----------



## guirgis

*Please add me*



prattech said:


> Hello All,
> Can we please use this thread only to update EOI details of 189 for 2613* occupations so that we can track ours progress.
> 
> Please *do not* discuss anything else apart from adding/updating EOI details in list and repasting it
> 
> *Here is the intial list and I hope you all will support to maintain ONLY EOI information in this thread.*
> 
> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
> esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
> GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
> Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
> anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
> nandini.nataraj---189---261313---60---27th June 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> kmann--------------189---261313---60---11th July,2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Mn01--------------189---261313---60---29th July, 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013


Hello Prattech!

Appreciate adding me to the list. My EOI details are:
guirgis-------189---261312---60---31st May 2013

Thanks a lot!


----------



## guirgis

svshinde83 said:


> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> 
> -- Still waiting


Me neither! My EOI date of effect is the 31st of May.


----------



## ivetka233

svshinde83 said:


> 1916/4800 already over. i do not understand what plan do they have in order to accommodate people starting from this FY July 2013. They still haven't finished last years candidates.
> People like me are waiting for the invitation which are further confused either because they are not clear with their statistics with cut off dates or with the remaining number of seats for 189. Situation is very poor. We keep on guessing and nothing has worked yet. Again we have some slightest hopes and these rounds fortnightly keep on surprising us !! Any ways hope for the best..




Hi, yes very poor strategy, but in reality they do set up on beginning data of people country need and thats it! There is no more needed, in basic they dont have any headaches if there is other tousands people waiting with ready high points, great schores, schools, exp. thats issue in next year budget how much they will invite. 
DIAC never think of you but themself first and this is very selfish, but based on this some people are lucky to be part of state. If DIAC try to help everyone country will be poor, as there will be tousands people on 1 job,, so locals will get buncrupt,, state colapse. So this is point of budget. 

Next year may /jun will budget for next round based on data of jobs needed,, this will shows if country strugle to get person and company waiting for skilled employee or have enough. If they will have no demand of jobs simple way close occupation cealing. 

Australia is only for demand,, nobody cares who what want or how other great people are in the queue....if demand reached,, everything finished.

Dont be sad ab it,, just hope still you will be one of this lucky because nth is quarantee, otherwise how would you live in australia withould work? Immigratium do also care ab not just give you PR but also safe, nice life, so you have money, job ...to gain just people into country is not point of migratium.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

SaiSundara said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> In the 7th october results, i see the Occupation ceiling for 2611	as :
> 
> ICT Business and Systems Analysts*	1380	965
> 
> The ceiling was at 998 during 16th sept round, now its 965. not sure how to infer this... Seniors, any comments?
> 
> Also, the cut off is for 65 points on 28/8/13. What are my chances for next round? (65 points, 261111, EOI -25-sep)
> 
> Thanks


Hi saisundara,

Holding 65 points is, undoubtedly an added advantage as far as your occupation is concerned. All 60 pointers that are standing in queue will be overpowered by you. Moreover, the number of people holding better scores in upcoming rounds will witness decline. Also, your occupation has pretty enough seats in every round. If the selection trend goes the same way happened in previous round, you may get an invite in next round itself. However, i predict that your chances are very good in first round of November, 2013.

There might be a mistake in printing the results and eventually they resulted the misprint in number of occupancy. One more thing is that last visa date of a candidate under these 6 occupations is for both 489 and 189. Sometimes, the last candidate might got invite for 489 visa with the last date. It may not be necessary that the applicant should have got invitation under 189 visa.

Let's wait till this Sunday to see the exact style of selection and correct figures.

All the best anyway,

Sathiya


----------



## Yenigalla

Hi Sathiya
Grt to see your encouragement and faith..
Do you have any idea whether ACT refurbishes its occupation list in the next couple of months?
They just announced in Aug2013.. Since my occupation is in limited category,and I don't expect my vetassess results until Dec. Filing preapproval in Dec followed by EOI maybe Jan-Feb,( considering Christmas vacation time -loss of 1.5 weeks or so).
Am just worried they might close my occupation code.
Any suggestions??
Tks in advance...


----------



## vikas_arora80

ccham said:


> once you finish IELTS and ACS, you want only 20 minutes to complete EOI. after that you have to wait for an invitation but if you are not belong to golden 6 occupations, most probably you would be invited within 2 rounds.


And What are these 9 Golden occupations, I will be applying for ICT project Manager.


----------



## goodguy2

vikas_arora80 said:


> And What are these 9 Golden occupations, I will be applying for ICT project Manager.



Dear Vikas_aurora80,

I think u shud be ok… Better confirm from Sathiya or felix2020 as their knowledge base is very gud.

I’ve copied this from the skillselect website.

“”””Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the following six occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the remainder of the program year:
•	Chemical and Materials Engineers
•	ICT Business and Systems Analysts
•	Electronics Engineers
•	Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
•	Other Engineering Professional
•	Software and Applications Programmers.””””

Mr Good Guy.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sathiyaseelan

vikas_arora80 said:


> And What are these 9 Golden occupations, I will be applying for ICT project Manager.


hi vikas,

These 6 occupations are highly competitive and number of people lodged EOI's for these 6 occupations is higher than the allocated seats for this program year and as result, if DIAC gives invites to all of them, then these occupations might have been occupied within August itself. This leaves no room for upcoming candidates with better scores to get invite and hence needless to say that they need to wait until july, 2014 despite holding good points scores. That's why these occupations have been restricted to a fixed number of invites per round under 189 visa. moreover, 50% seats are allocated for state sponsorship (190).

Hope you got clarified.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## felix2020

vikas_arora80 said:


> And What are these 9 Golden occupations, I will be applying for ICT project Manager.


First of all, it's not 9, it's 6

ICT Project Manager is not part of the Golden 6.

However, ICT project manger is only available for 190 state sponsorship. For state sponsorship, you have to submit an EOI and apply independently to the state you are seeking nomination from. If your nomination is approved, you will be invited to lodge a visa application through skill select. 

Please hit "Like" if you find this information useful.


----------



## goodguy2

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> As 2613 is one of 6 golden occupations, here points do matter than visa date of effect providing that they are not the same. So, it is needless to say that 65 pointer will be invited prior to 60 pointer. Moreover, this is also applicable for all occupations as well.
> 
> The first eligibility for inviting candidates is the overall points, then, if two applicants hold the same points, visa date of effect will play a crucial role. Here, the one with prior lodging date will be selected first than the later one.
> 
> Hope you got clarified.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya



Dear Sathiya,

May u plz answer my query I posted 2 u in the afternoon.

Many thanx.layball:


Mr Good Guy.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi vikas,
> 
> These 6 occupations are highly competitive and number of people lodged EOI's for these 6 occupations is higher than the allocated seats for this program year and as result, if DIAC gives invites to all of them, then these occupations might have been occupied within August itself. This leaves no room for upcoming candidates with better scores to get invite and hence needless to say that they need to wait until july, 2014 despite holding good points scores. That's why these occupations have been restricted to a fixed number of invites per round under 189 visa. moreover, 50% seats are allocated for state sponsorship (190).
> 
> Hope you got clarified.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Dear Sathiya,

May u plz answer my query I posted u in the afternoon.

Many thanx.layball:


Mr Good Guy.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RajXetri

Hi guys,
is there any risk if we have 2 eoi (ONE FOR 189 and one for 190) at the same time?what happens to the another eoi if i get invited ??


----------



## felix2020

RajXetri said:


> Hi guys,
> is there any risk if we have 2 eoi (ONE FOR 189 and one for 190) at the same time?what happens to the another eoi if i get invited ??


You can have 189 and 190 at the same EOI. There is no reason for submitting two and there is no benefit.

Still, if you are interested, there is no specific guideline from Skill Select regarding multiple EOIs. You can call or email them and ask whether it is legal to do so.


----------



## RajXetri

felix2020 said:


> You can have 189 and 190 at the same EOI. There is no reason for submitting two and there is no benefit.
> 
> Still, if you are interested, there is no specific guideline from Skill Select regarding multiple EOIs. You can call or email them and ask whether it is legal to do so.


Hi mate thanx for your prompt reply,

Because first i assessed my degree as Developer but while the application was on the process NSW SS is suspended .So i Submitted EOI with 60 points as i thought its better to be in queue than waiting to get extra points and apply afterward.But in the mean time 60 points for ICT is stopped. Later i apllied ACS for second assessment and i got positive result for System admin from and submitted for 190NSW .SO just worried if it affects in anyway.


----------



## felix2020

RajXetri said:


> Hi mate thanx for your prompt reply,
> 
> Because first i assessed my degree as Developer but while the application was on the process NSW SS is suspended .So i Submitted EOI with 60 points as i thought its better to be in queue than waiting to get extra points and apply afterward.But in the mean time 60 points for ICT is stopped. Later i apllied ACS for second assessment and i got positive result for System admin from and submitted for 190NSW .SO just worried if it affects in anyway.


When did you submit your EOI for 189 with developer programmer?


----------



## RajXetri

felix2020 said:


> When did you submit your EOI for 189 with developer programmer?


i submitted on Sept 13....


----------



## felix2020

RajXetri said:


> i submitted on Sept 13....


Did you provide your EOI number to NSW while applying for NSW nomination with System administrator?


----------



## RajXetri

felix2020 said:


> Did you provide your EOI number to NSW while applying for NSW nomination with System administration?



yes i applied new EOI and provided EOI number with NSW SS application...so i have one EOI for 189 and one EOI for 190 hope i didnot mess up


----------



## felix2020

RajXetri said:


> yes i applied new EOI and provided EOI number with NSW SS application...so i have one EOI for 189 and one EOI for 190 hope i didnot mess up


Well, it is not mentioned anywhere that you can't submit more than one EOI. But still I think you should call Skill Select and confirm. I think Skill Select has some contact information regarding EOI submission.

You have to be careful because you don't want to run the risk of never getting invited because of a silly mistake.

The following source may be useful to you:

Migrate to Australia: EOI Process and Information


----------



## RajXetri

felix2020 said:


> Well, it is not mentioned anywhere that you can't submit more than one EOI. But still I think you should call Skill Select and confirm. I think Skill Select has some contact information regarding EOI submission.
> 
> You have to be careful because you don't want to run the risk of never getting invited because of a silly mistake.
> 
> The following source may be useful to you:
> 
> Migrate to Australia: EOI Process and Information


Thanks for the link, ya i think its better contact them,i will call them up !!


----------



## Aussie Dream

*Dafaq!!*

Oct 7 results for 2613 group

Score 60 : EOI date of effect - 7/5/13 !!!!!!!!

We applied with an EOI date 14/9/13 

Daayumm

AD


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Sathiya
> Grt to see your encouragement and faith..
> Do you have any idea whether ACT refurbishes its occupation list in the next couple of months?
> They just announced in Aug2013.. Since my occupation is in limited category,and I don't expect my vetassess results until Dec. Filing preapproval in Dec followed by EOI maybe Jan-Feb,( considering Christmas vacation time -loss of 1.5 weeks or so).
> Am just worried they might close my occupation code.
> Any suggestions??
> Tks in advance...


hi friend,

To be honest, no one (including me) has clue on when the skilled list of ACT get refreshed. is your occupation in the list of 6 golden occupations? are you eligible only for 190 visa? In case your occupation is in both CSOL and SOL, why you want to rely on ACT? Go for 189 visa. Moreover, if you didn't get any points under IELTS, i strongly recommend you to take IELTS again to claim 10 points by achieving 7 bands in each section of IELTS examination.

Be ready with all the documents and finance in order to apply for state sponsorship immediately following the skills assessment. So, in the nick of the time, your application might be reached there before the occupation moves to closed list. Be optimistic about your chances and be prepared with your documentation, once the skills evaluation is out. Try to check out with other states also that may opens the doors of nomination again for your occupation besides enhancing the points under other factors by exploring all the avenues.

Lt's hope that everything goes on the right track for your case.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## Yenigalla

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friend,
> 
> To be honest, no one (including me) has clue on when the skilled list of ACT get refreshed. is your occupation in the list of 6 golden occupations? are you eligible only for 190 visa? In case your occupation is in both CSOL and SOL, why you want to rely on ACT? Go for 189 visa. Moreover, if you didn't get any points under IELTS, i strongly recommend you to take IELTS again to claim 10 points by achieving 7 bands in each section of IELTS examination.
> 
> Be ready with all the documents and finance in order to apply for state sponsorship immediately following the skills assessment. So, in the nick of the time, your application might be reached there before the occupation moves to closed list. Be optimistic about your chances and be prepared with your documentation, once the skills evaluation is out. Try to check out with other states also that may opens the doors of nomination again for your occupation besides enhancing the points under other factors by exploring all the avenues.
> 
> Lt's hope that everything goes on the right track for your case.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Hi sathiya
My occupation 232511 is in limited category in ACT. Not in the "golden6".
232511 is not available in any other state. Therefore my only option is ACT. Thus, I am only eligible for 190.
I have a total points of 60 including 5 points awarded for state sponsored visa.
I have 10 points for IELTS. You can check my signature.
Occupational ceiling for my Code is 540. Since my occupation is currently available only in ACT., I am under the impression that 540 numbers have to be filled in only by ACT.
Pls correct me if I am wrong.
Reg
Yenigalla


----------



## Mattooose

Guys,
Can we expect a good number of 60 pointers to get invitation in Oct 21 round for 2613 ?
Or will they not invite anyone and wait for 1st week of Nov ?
Please share your thoughts.


----------



## felix2020

Mattooose said:


> Guys,
> Can we expect a good number of 60 pointers to get invitation in Oct 21 round for 2613 ?
> Or will they not invite anyone and wait for 1st week of Nov ?
> Please share your thoughts.


It depends on the number of 65 pointers submitting EOI between 07-10 to 20-10. But we can assume that they will not have enough 65 pointers and some 60 pointers will be invited. It is difficult to predict.


----------



## Mattooose

Is it possible to guess the approximate number of 60 ptrs in queue ? 500 ? Or more than that ?


----------



## felix2020

Mattooose said:


> Is it possible to guess the approximate number of 60 ptrs in queue ? 500 ? Or more than that ?


For 2613, it's much more than that. Otherwise, they would have never changed the rules of invitation. 

60 pointers are invited up to 07-05 based on the data obtained from skill select. So in future rounds, this date will move forward based on the condition that there is not enough 65 pointers submitting EOIs.


----------



## jre05

Mattooose said:


> Is it possible to guess the approximate number of 60 ptrs in queue ? 500 ? Or more than that ?


It could be around 5 Lakh. 

What is your years of experience and that considered by ACS?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## felix2020

jre05 said:


> It could be around 5 Lakh.
> 
> What is your years of experience and that considered by ACS?
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


It's not 5 lakh for sure. It is around 5000 people waiting with 60 points for 2613.


----------



## srikar

felix2020 said:


> It's not 5 lakh for sure. It is around 5000 people waiting with 60 points for 2613.


5000??? The quota itself is not that huge for 2613


----------



## Mattooose

jre05 said:


> It could be around 5 Lakh.
> 
> What is your years of experience and that considered by ACS?
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


They recognized only 5.5 years of my total 9.5 years of experiences because my graduation was in ECE.


----------



## Mattooose

srikar said:


> 5000??? The quota itself is not that huge for 2613


I dont think it is 5000. Its way less than that for sure.


----------



## RajXetri

Mattooose said:


> Is it possible to guess the approximate number of 60 ptrs in queue ? 500 ? Or more than that ?


Hmm it must be more than 500 but abviously not 5000 I reckon, we see last round had invitation for 60 pointers , may be next October round will have 60 pointers too . May 65 pointers in upcoming days must be less assuming new application or else existing 60 pointers has less chances to increase pouts in short time frame !!
Isn't there any NAATI exam facilities overseas or it's only in Australia ? This could be optional to increase points !


----------



## RajXetri

As prorata basis 1/2 quota is alloted to 190 , what happens if existing 190 app is less than seats for 190 , will it be given to 189 applicants right ?


----------



## jre05

felix2020 said:


> It's not 5 lakh for sure. It is around 5000 people waiting with 60 points for 2613.


And you're part of well, I am talking about Ocean. Atleast I know few batches each containing more than 20 or 30 odd people personally applied for PR and they are Indians. I do not know how many such in different countries would apply in different corners of the world. I reckon, you are talking about Expat forum people? If so, still I bet it could be more than 5K. I also like to let you know that, all the applicants are not successful in this. I am talking about all visas for Australia. Every 4 seconds there is an EOI, still, they are balanced by deletion or withdrawal of EOIs.

I am positing this video for you. I understand it has been the statistics in 2011 and they haven't reached 50% of this amount yet.






There are many such videos on Australia's development which I have seen recently.

However, I should mention that, the migration is approaching an end soon too which I have heard from a trusted source, and not sure exactly when.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

Mattooose said:


> They recognized only 5.5 years of my total 9.5 years of experiences because my graduation was in ECE.


Geez, do not say that, I am ECE and my total years itself is 4.5

I will lose 5 points.

Well I am safe in a way that I have old ACS and I have been told by few guys today that, DIAC verifies based on ACS, and since there is no such deemed date concept in my ACS, they say it will all work out smooth. Recently I have seen few successful grants on same background ditto.

Hope for the best.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

jre05 said:


> And you're part of well, I am talking about Ocean. Atleast I know few batches each containing more than 20 or 30 odd people personally applied for PR and they are Indians. I do not know how many such in different countries would apply in different corners of the world. I reckon, you are talking about Expat forum people? If so, still I bet it could be more than 5K. I also like to let you know that, *not all* *(Typo)* the applicants are successful in this. I am talking about all visas for Australia. Every 4 seconds there is an EOI, still, they are balanced by deletion or withdrawal of EOIs.
> 
> I am positing this video for you. I understand it has been the statistics in 2011 and they haven't reached 50% of this amount yet.
> 
> Australia needs 2.4 million Skilled Migrants - YouTube
> 
> There are many such videos on Australia's development which I have seen recently.
> 
> However, I should mention that, the migration is approaching an end soon too which I have heard from a trusted source, and not sure exactly when.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Typo, I have highlighted and underlined.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sumdur

Dear Friends,

From 7th Oct till 16th Dec, total 6 rounds are at regular interval of 13 days each. I think the inflow of 65 pointers will be controlled if DIAC continue with all the 6 rounds in 3 months. (Hope they dont stop the rounds with some new reason and allow 65 pointers to get accumulated)

For 2613, I was interested to see how much days it gets cleared in one round. But to my surprise the date of effect went backword for 7th Oct round.

However, I have not seen any 2613 applicant with Date of effect between 7/5 to28/5 communicating on this forum. However there are line of people waiting from 28/5. So hopefully in next round whole may 2013 waiting list should atleast get clear.

SO GUYS, KEEP POSITIVE ATTITUDE, WE ARE ON VERGE OF GETTING GOOD NEWS.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sumdur said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> From 7th Oct till 16th Dec, total 6 rounds are at regular interval of 13 days each. I think the inflow of 65 pointers will be controlled if DIAC continue with all the 6 rounds in 3 months. (Hope they dont stop the rounds with some new reason and allow 65 pointers to get accumulated)
> 
> For 2613, I was interested to see how much days it gets cleared in one round. But to my surprise the date of effect went backword for 7th Oct round.
> 
> However, I have not seen any 2613 applicant with Date of effect between 7/5 to28/5 communicating on this forum. However there are line of people waiting from 28/5. So hopefully in next round whole may 2013 waiting list should atleast get clear.
> 
> SO GUYS, KEEP POSITIVE ATTITUDE, WE ARE ON VERGE OF GETTING GOOD NEWS.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur



Hi sumdur,

The visa date of effect of the last candidate under your profile is 07/05/2013 and note that this visa date of effect is both for 189 and 489 visas. I have seen some people on different threads stating that regional/family sponsored visa (489) was on hold for a while. So, i presume that this date might be the one holding 489 visa option. However, i am very glad that they started picking up the candidates.

Moreover, i really appreciate your analysis regarding the time gap between two consecutive invitation rounds. For low scoring candidates, if DIAC conducts selection round every 14 days without any other gap, then the possibilities for them getting invited is higher. In short, the sooner they conduct the invite rounds, the better the chances for 60 pointers.

Hence, 60 pointers need to be willing (i know they are more than ready, ha ha ha) to rub their shoulders for occupying their seats in upcoming rounds. 

All the best,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jre05 said:


> Geez, do not say that, I am ECE and my total years itself is 4.5
> 
> I will lose 5 points.
> 
> Well I am safe in a way that I have old ACS and I have been told by few guys today that, DIAC verifies based on ACS, and since there is no such deemed date concept in my ACS, they say it will all work out smooth. Recently I have seen few successful grants on same background ditto.
> 
> Hope for the best.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Hi JR,

You don't need to panic as long as you are receiving the invitation before the expiry of ACS skills assessment letter. If ACS has given you skilled employment status for all your work experience, you don't need to worry about. However, if you want to retake the skills evaluation now, then you will be immersed in ocean of disappointments. (ha ha ha).

In your case, i wish, you will get the invite sooner.

All the best buddy,

Sathiya


----------



## jre05

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi JR,
> 
> You don't need to panic as long as you are receiving the invitation before the expiry of ACS skills assessment letter. If ACS has given you skilled employment status for all your work experience, you don't need to worry about. However, if you want to retake the skills evaluation now, then you will be immersed in ocean of disappointments. (ha ha ha).
> 
> In your case, i wish, you will get the invite sooner.
> 
> All the best buddy,
> 
> Sathiya


Hello Sathiya

Thank you so much for the nice message and the wishes. 

Yes, as long as I have the valid ACS within expiry period, I shouldn't legally worry.

I pray we all get the invite sooner. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Mattooose

jre05 said:


> Typo, I have highlighted and underlined.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Hi JR,
I can guarantee you one thing that all the IT guys applying for immigration are either from India or china and nowhere else.
The figures in the videos are quite encouraging though.


----------



## srikar

Mattooose said:


> Hi JR,
> I can guarantee you one thing that all the IT guys applying for immigration are either from India or china and nowhere else.
> The figures in the videos are quite encouraging though.


Which video???


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Mattooose said:


> Hi JR,
> I can guarantee you one thing that all the IT guys applying for immigration are either from India or china and nowhere else.
> The figures in the videos are quite encouraging though.


hi mattoose,

yes, you are right. It seems to me that all IT professionals from India have been desperately searching for ways to escape from india (ha ha ha ha). If you, talented software guys, leave this country, then another economic slowdown may happen in india (ha ha ha) which diminishes india's growth further. 

Sathiya


----------



## Mattooose

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi mattoose,
> 
> yes, you are right. It seems to me that all IT professionals from India have been desperately searching for ways to escape from india (ha ha ha ha). If you, talented software guys, leave this country, then another economic slowdown may happen in india (ha ha ha) which diminishes india's growth further.
> 
> Sathiya


Sathiya,
We leave our great nation to you guys


----------



## jre05

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi mattoose,
> 
> yes, you are right. It seems to me that all IT professionals from India have been desperately searching for ways to escape from india (ha ha ha ha). If you, talented software guys, leave this country, then another economic slowdown may happen in india (ha ha ha) which diminishes india's growth further.
> 
> Sathiya


Lol Sathiya  You are sweet and humorous as always Ha Ha

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

Mattooose said:


> Sathiya,
> We leave our great nation to you guys



Lol Matoose  HeHe. But hey, Sathiya comes with us to Aussie   We leave it to other guys opcorn:

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jre05 said:


> Lol Matoose  HeHe. But hey, Sathiya comes with us to Aussie   We leave it to other guys opcorn:
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Hi mattoose and JR,

i received a personal request from the prime minister of Australia that my contribution is the need of the hour to enhance the growth of Australia (ha ha ha) and i am the one who always help others so that i want to serve the society that needs my involvement. (ha ha ha).

In fact, i am planning to live in all countries at least one year in each to develop their financial status (LOL).. Sorry guys, i am busy chatting with Barack obama regarding his request to advice him on how to grow the economic conditions of the USA. so, if i commit any typing errors, please accept it. (ha ha ha ha).

let's see who others will send me the request.

Sathiya


----------



## goodguy2

*Good sense of humour*



sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi mattoose and JR,
> 
> i received a personal request from the prime minister of Australia that my contribution is the need of the hour to enhance the growth of Australia (ha ha ha) and i am the one who always help others so that i want to serve the society that needs my involvement. (ha ha ha).
> 
> In fact, i am planning to live in all countries at least one year in each to develop their financial status (LOL).. Sorry guys, i am busy chatting with Barack obama regarding his request to advice him on how to grow the economic conditions of the USA. so, if i commit any typing errors, please accept it. (ha ha ha ha).
> 
> let's see who others will send me the request.
> 
> Sathiya



Hi Sathiya,

Long time. How ya going?

I like ur sense of humour Sathiya  U wud become a world traveler very soon…looks like it.

Looking at my timeline, I request u to plz infer, when I may get the EOI invite?  I submitted on the 1st of October and the last cut off for the invite for 1st round of invitations of October (7th) was on on the 26th Sep 5:26 pm?

Thank you.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sathiyaseelan

goodguy2 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Long time. How ya going?
> 
> I like ur sense of humour Sathiya  U wud become a world traveler very soon…looks like it.
> 
> Looking at my timeline, I request u to plz infer, when I may get the EOI invite?  I submitted on the 1st of October and the last cut off for the invite for 1st round of invitations of October (7th) was on on the 26th Sep 5:26 pm?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? *
> PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


hi buddy,

your chances of receiving the invite is bright in upcoming round that will be held on the day after tomorrow (21/10/2013). By taking into the last visa date of effect into account, i predict that your chances are good enough to secure a berth on the day after tomorrow. However, the ceiling that is 950 for next round should not be reached before picking you. I also presume that your occupation is not in the list of 6 golden occupations that follow different scheme for inviting candidates. 

So, be ready to read the golden email from DIAC. even if worse comes to worst, you must get an invitation in first round of November, 2013.

If my prediction comes true based on the rings and placement of saturn, mars and venus (ha ha ha), send me a box of chocolates as the consultancy fees paid to an astrologer. (ha ha ha). 

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## goodguy2

*Jokes*



sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> your chances of receiving the invite is bright in upcoming round that will be held on the day after tomorrow (21/10/2013). By taking into the last visa date of effect into account, i predict that your chances are good enough to secure a berth on the day after tomorrow. However, the ceiling that is 950 for next round should not be reached before picking you. I also presume that your occupation is not in the list of 6 golden occupations that follow different scheme for inviting candidates.
> 
> So, be ready to read the golden email from DIAC. even if worse comes to worst, you must get an invitation in first round of November, 2013.
> 
> If my prediction comes true based on the rings and placement of saturn, mars and venus (ha ha ha), send me a box of chocolates as the consultancy fees paid to an astrologer. (ha ha ha).
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya




Hi Sathiya,

Always good to hear from you and your sense of humour in regards to the Australian Prime Minister contacting u in regards to ur skill reqd in Australia :rockon: I wudnt want to comment on Obama though …good that u had a chat with him.

I didn’t have a chat with any bigshot in Australia but I’ll not be stumped if Ishant Sharma is given an honorary Australian citizenship for conceding 30 runs in the 48th over helping Australia win :drum:

Sure will be sending u some goodies if the astro predictions comes true. I too feel I shud be getting an invite on the 21st. Lets see how things go. Yup my occupation is not in the Golden 6. I wonder why they call it Golden 6 though???

Will write to u soon. Have a gud one. eace:

Thank you.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Walman

*Eoi Submitted 09/07/2013*

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI on 09/07/2013 for the Nominated occupation - Software Engineer - 261313. I have not yet received the invite. I have 60 points. Please let me know how long would it take for me to receive the invite? 

If it takes a long time can I withdraw my EOI and resubmit it with more points?

Would that help? Please assist me.


----------



## felix2020

Walman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 09/07/2013 for the Nominated occupation - Software Engineer - 261313. I have not yet received the invite. I have 60 points. Please let me know how long would it take for me to receive the invite?
> 
> If it takes a long time can I withdraw my EOI and resubmit it with more points?
> 
> Would that help? Please assist me.


261313 is invited up to 07-05 till the invitation round 07-10. I would guess it will take you around 2/3 months to get an invitation if you don't raise your points. It's difficult to predict. 

There is no need to withdraw the EOI, you can modify/update your current EOI to a higher points if your circumstances change.


----------



## Walman

felix2020 said:


> 261313 is invited up to 07-05 till the invitation round 07-10. I would guess it will take you around 2/3 months to get an invitation if you don't raise your points. It's difficult to predict.
> 
> There is no need to withdraw the EOI, you can modify/update your current EOI to a higher points if your circumstances change.


Thanks Felix2020....

If I increase my points to 65. Would I receive the invite immediately?


----------



## felix2020

Walman said:


> Thanks Felix2020....
> 
> If I increase my points to 65. Would I receive the invite immediately?


65 points is sufficient for your occupation. If you can raise your points to 65, you can expect to be invited within the first two rounds.


----------



## jre05

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi mattoose and JR,
> 
> i received a personal request from the prime minister of Australia that my contribution is the need of the hour to enhance the growth of Australia (ha ha ha) and i am the one who always help others so that i want to serve the society that needs my involvement. (ha ha ha).
> 
> In fact, i am planning to live in all countries at least one year in each to develop their financial status (LOL).. Sorry guys, i am busy chatting with Barack obama regarding his request to advice him on how to grow the economic conditions of the USA. so, if i commit any typing errors, please accept it. (ha ha ha ha).
> 
> let's see who others will send me the request.
> 
> Sathiya



Hello Sathiya, 

I wanted to give two or three likes for your posts, but unfortunately only one is possible, you got a GREAT sense of humors, especially your laugh ("ha ha ha ") hehe 

Yes, as good guy told, you will become world traveller (and have been to many corners of the world where he mingles with public and share experience in funny English and Tamil, do not know if its innate English, but quite interesting - He has his fans from London, Canada, NZ, Auss, NZ, Africa and other thing, and damn he darlingly he leads his song etc in Tamil their country and have so many fans, his famous word "FIRST CLASS" lol) like Wilbur Sargunaraj (He is a Canadian Citizen, root from India (Tamilian)). He is a world traveller and puts lots of his videos on youtube of his experience in different countries, he is SO SO SO humorous and we get attracted to the way he shares his experiences and he just do not care or purposefully he speaks English in a style lol do not know, everyone likes his style including me lol. Just see his videos, posting two videos and you can see other videos of him (All short and sweet), and everybody loved him. Some great videos are, he teaches how to use lungi in Newyork Street, and teaches how to use Indian as well as european lavatory, OMG how he do all these daringly and also humorously I do not know. Everyone liked his videos. When I started watching his videos, believe me, continuously 4 hours I watched most of his videos HaHa. 

Sir has been to our Australia and Newzealand too   Watch all his different country short videos, you will all become tension free Ha Ha Ha.




























Best regards,
JR


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jre05 said:


> Hello Sathiya,
> 
> I wanted to give two or three likes for your posts, but unfortunately only one is possible, you got a GREAT sense of humors, especially your laugh ("ha ha ha ") hehe
> 
> Yes, as good guy told, you will become world traveller (and have been to many corners of the world where he mingles with public and share experience in funny English and Tamil, do not know if its innate English, but quite interesting - He has his fans from London, Canada, NZ, Auss, NZ, Africa and other thing, and damn he darlingly he leads his song etc in Tamil their country and have so many fans, his famous word "FIRST CLASS" lol) like Wilbur Sargunaraj (He is a Canadian Citizen, root from India (Tamilian)). He is a world traveller and puts lots of his videos on youtube of his experience in different countries, he is SO SO SO humorous and we get attracted to the way he shares his experiences and he just do not care or purposefully he speaks English in a style lol do not know, everyone likes his style including me lol. Just see his videos, posting two videos and you can see other videos of him (All short and sweet), and everybody loved him. Some great videos are, he teaches how to use lungi in Newyork Street, and teaches how to use Indian as well as european lavatory, OMG how he do all these daringly and also humorously I do not know. Everyone liked his videos. When I started watching his videos, believe me, continuously 4 hours I watched most of his videos HaHa.
> 
> Sir has been to our Australia and Newzealand too   Watch all his different country short videos, you will all become tension free Ha Ha Ha.
> 
> Wilbur Sargunaraj in Melbourne: Promotional Video - YouTube
> 
> Wilbur Sargunaraj Love Marriage LIVE in London 2011 - YouTube
> 
> How to tie the Lungi-Wilbur Sargunaraj in New York - YouTube
> 
> Wilbur Sargunaraj on Rogers TV, Canada - YouTube
> 
> How to Belly Dance: Wilbur Sargunaraj - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


hI jr,

Thanks a lot for your wishes and i would like to explore other areas as well besides working as telecom network engineer. to me, the world is a village and let's roam around and make others happy. "Live and let others live happily" is what my motto is.

I am proud and happy to be a tamilian. I have exceptional qualities in singing and dancing that i would like to showcase in aussie with Lungi dance. 

Your videos are highly motivating and am glad to see a tamilian transforming the globe.

i also wanted to offer you "1000 likes for the above post yet the reality restricts my mouse from clicking it so. 

hope to share with you a happy news about my invite in few more hours.

Time difference between aus and india is now 5 hours and 30 minutes. So, guys, be ready to get invites at about 6:30 or 7:00 pm itself (indian time).

keeping my fingers crossed.

Wish you all the same.

Sathiya


----------



## jre05

jre05 said:


> Hello Sathiya,
> 
> I wanted to give two or three likes for your posts, but unfortunately only one is possible, you got a GREAT sense of humors, especially your laugh ("ha ha ha ") hehe
> 
> Yes, as good guy told, you will become world traveller (and have been to many corners of the world where he mingles with public and share experience in funny English and Tamil, do not know if its innate English, but quite interesting - He has his fans from London, Canada, NZ, Auss, NZ, Africa and other thing, and damn he darlingly he leads his song etc in Tamil their country and have so many fans, his famous word "FIRST CLASS" lol) like Wilbur Sargunaraj (He is a Canadian Citizen, root from India (Tamilian)). He is a world traveller and puts lots of his videos on youtube of his experience in different countries, he is SO SO SO humorous and we get attracted to the way he shares his experiences and he just do not care or purposefully he speaks English in a style lol do not know, everyone likes his style including me lol. Just see his videos, posting two videos and you can see other videos of him (All short and sweet), and everybody loved him. Some great videos are, he teaches how to use lungi in Newyork Street, and teaches how to use Indian as well as european lavatory, OMG how he do all these daringly and also humorously I do not know. Everyone liked his videos. When I started watching his videos, believe me, continuously 4 hours I watched most of his videos HaHa.
> 
> Sir has been to our Australia and Newzealand too   Watch all his different country short videos, you will all become tension free Ha Ha Ha.
> 
> Wilbur Sargunaraj in Melbourne: Promotional Video - YouTube
> 
> Wilbur Sargunaraj Love Marriage LIVE in London 2011 - YouTube
> 
> How to tie the Lungi-Wilbur Sargunaraj in New York - YouTube
> 
> Wilbur Sargunaraj on Rogers TV, Canada - YouTube
> 
> How to Belly Dance: Wilbur Sargunaraj - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


First sort of style where he leads things talking in Tamil in London and US, Canada and other parts of the world lol and people love the way he leads the shows.

He also teaches Bhangra Dance (Punjabi) in Canada with what a sort of English and explanation and pronunciation of Chudi andd PhunJab HaHa lol Quite interesting and his famous words "Very Good and First Class" He makes everyone so interesting and everyone laughs Hahaha. It brings full smile in my face.






Mods: Please excuse me for these, I will not post any like this again.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

sathiyaseelan said:


> hI jr,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your wishes and i would like to explore other areas as well besides working as telecom network engineer. to me, the world is a village and let's roam around and make others happy. "Live and let others live happily" is what my motto is.
> 
> I am proud and happy to be a tamilian. I have exceptional qualities in singing and dancing that i would like to showcase in aussie with Lungi dance.
> 
> Your videos are highly motivating and am glad to see a tamilian transforming the globe.
> 
> i also wanted to offer you "1000 likes for the above post yet the reality restricts my mouse from clicking it so.
> 
> hope to share with you a happy news about my invite in few more hours.
> 
> Time difference between aus and india is now 5 hours and 30 minutes. So, guys, be ready to get invites at about 6:30 or 7:00 pm itself (indian time).
> 
> keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Wish you all the same.
> 
> Sathiya


Hey Sathiya,

That's a lot of positive words from you in compendious way. Thank you. 

Yes, I liked your approach and motive very much, and everyone likes personalities like this.  Hope to see your singing and dance too soon in Australia  Indeed, life is to explore everything everywhere 

And, yes even Wilbur is doing all these for social cause. Inspiring thing is, simply he do not enjoy his life being a Canadian citizen, rather, he works for upliftment of the society. How well and daringly he speaks about his cause in many news videos which interview him both in India and other parts of world. I am also truly inspired by him.

Well very glad to hear about your upcoming invitation. Its hardly 7 hours from now, my advance wishes to you   Yes due to day light saving, its 5.30 hours difference now. 

Keep all of your spirit high. All are eager to hear your good news as well as other's good news.  

Best regards,
JR


----------



## 0z_dream

5 hrs more for the next invitation


----------



## goodguy2

*Wilbur*



jre05 said:


> Hello Sathiya,
> 
> I wanted to give two or three likes for your posts, but unfortunately only one is possible, you got a GREAT sense of humors, especially your laugh ("ha ha ha ") hehe
> 
> Yes, as good guy told, you will become world traveller (and have been to many corners of the world where he mingles with public and share experience in funny English and Tamil, do not know if its innate English, but quite interesting - He has his fans from London, Canada, NZ, Auss, NZ, Africa and other thing, and damn he darlingly he leads his song etc in Tamil their country and have so many fans, his famous word "FIRST CLASS" lol) like Wilbur Sargunaraj (He is a Canadian Citizen, root from India (Tamilian)). He is a world traveller and puts lots of his videos on youtube of his experience in different countries, he is SO SO SO humorous and we get attracted to the way he shares his experiences and he just do not care or purposefully he speaks English in a style lol do not know, everyone likes his style including me lol. Just see his videos, posting two videos and you can see other videos of him (All short and sweet), and everybody loved him. Some great videos are, he teaches how to use lungi in Newyork Street, and teaches how to use Indian as well as european lavatory, OMG how he do all these daringly and also humorously I do not know. Everyone liked his videos. When I started watching his videos, believe me, continuously 4 hours I watched most of his videos HaHa.
> 
> Sir has been to our Australia and Newzealand too   Watch all his different country short videos, you will all become tension free Ha Ha Ha.
> 
> Wilbur Sargunaraj in Melbourne: Promotional Video - YouTube
> 
> Wilbur Sargunaraj Love Marriage LIVE in London 2011 - YouTube
> 
> How to tie the Lungi-Wilbur Sargunaraj in New York - YouTube
> 
> Wilbur Sargunaraj on Rogers TV, Canada - YouTube
> 
> How to Belly Dance: Wilbur Sargunaraj - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> JR



Dear JR,

Thanks for the video.

Wilbur seems to be a good bloke.

Wish all u guys here goodluck in regards to the invites. All the best.

Thank you.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ivetka233

Who got invited?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*yahoooo, i got invited*



ivetka233 said:


> Who got invited?


hi all my dear companions,

just now got invited.

Yahoooo... One more hurdle is cleared..

I wish all guys who were sailing in the same boat i am also got invited.

Without your wishes, particularly, jre2, goodguy, yanegalla, etc. to name but just a few, have prayed for me.. and wished me to get invite.

A big thank you" to everyone.

Now, gearing up for the next move.

Thank you all, once again.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## jre05

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi all my dear companions,
> 
> just now got invited.
> 
> Yahoooo... One more hurdle is cleared..
> 
> I wish all guys who were sailing in the same boat i am also got invited.
> 
> Without your wishes, particularly, jre2, goodguy, yanegalla, etc. to name but just a few, have prayed for me.. and wished me to get invite.
> 
> A big thank you" to everyone.
> 
> Now, gearing up for the next move.
> 
> Thank you all, once again.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Hey Sathiya (The Optimist and Sweet Talker)

Very very very glad to hear that you got invited as you rightly and optimistically predicted and as we wished and prayed too   Common, rock now. Already you became an Aussie 

Really very happy for you sweet positive attitude buddy.    My best wishes and prayers for your process to expedite the grant. Let us know how you go further  

Best regards,
JR


----------



## rahool

Got the invitation just a mintue ago. 

60 Pointer get ready its time for us now.

Visa date of effect : 28-05-2013
Points: 60


----------



## Ishot557

Yup, its official 60 pointers queue for 2613 is Finally moving. Applied in june.261313.189
INVITED !!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jre05 said:


> Hey Sathiya (The Optimist and Sweet Talker)
> 
> Very very very glad to hear that you got invited as you rightly and optimistically predicted and as we wished and prayed too   Common, rock now. Already you became an Aussie
> 
> Really very happy for you sweet positive attitude buddy.    My best wishes and prayers for your process to expedite the grant. Let us know how you go further
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


hi jr,

firstly, thanks a lot for your wishes and prayers that are very valuable and significant to me. 
Did not you get invite?
i wish you should have got the invite.
I pray for you to get the invite soon.
For sure, we can have lungi dance together in aussie.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## ivetka233

Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013


Than as per old notes,,if rahool got invite,,all this people sh too....my god really great,


----------



## ivetka233

Would be very funny if all this list get invite:

Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013


----------



## ccham

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi all my dear companions,
> 
> just now got invited.
> 
> Yahoooo... One more hurdle is cleared..
> 
> I wish all guys who were sailing in the same boat i am also got invited.
> 
> Without your wishes, particularly, jre2, goodguy, yanegalla, etc. to name but just a few, have prayed for me.. and wished me to get invite.
> 
> A big thank you" to everyone.
> 
> Now, gearing up for the next move.
> 
> Thank you all, once again.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


congtazzz mate  it's party time


----------



## rahool

ivetka233 said:


> Would be very funny if all this list get invite:
> 
> Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
> prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
> esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
> GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
> Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
> anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
> slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
> xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
> sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013


Would be awesome I guess, not funny.


----------



## ivetka233

Yes great,,, ishan is on 8 June,, so really assume,, maybe even July people can get shot.


----------



## praskr

*Got invited 2631111*

Got invited today 2631111 with 60 points applied EOI on 5th Oct 2013.. 

Good luck all..


----------



## ivetka233

So many invites with 60 points,,, I think they must move a bit to take even applicants from new financial year


----------



## jre05

goodguy2 said:


> Dear JR,
> 
> Thanks for the video.
> 
> Wilbur seems to be a good bloke.
> 
> Wish all u guys here goodluck in regards to the invites. All the best.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? *
> PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks Mr Good guy (Cute name HaHa and as the name goes, you're really a good guy HaHa) 

Wish you too luck for the invite soon.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## ccham

rahool said:


> Would be awesome I guess, not funny.


congratzzz every one finally you got the gift for your waitings now it's party time 

yes finally it's moving yepeeeeee


----------



## jre05

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi jr,
> 
> firstly, thanks a lot for your wishes and prayers that are very valuable and significant to me.
> Did not you get invite?
> i wish you should have got the invite.
> I pray for you to get the invite soon.
> For sure, we can have lungi dance together in aussie.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Hey Sathiya,

Thanks a lot for the words, however, its indeed your efforts that you got your invite   Always our wishes are there for you  

Yes, I hope to receive invitation soon. I expect, for this round, for 60 pointers, they will increase dates by 25 days atleast. Which means from 7th May, it should be around 30th May atleast. If it goes like that, I should receive invite in 3rd round from now (Nov last round or worst case by Dec 1st round). Lets see. Thank you for the wishes and prayers and I am sure it will come true soon  

After that lungi dance and lets also try to see Wilbur and get him to Sydney  We can host big shows.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## pablozaur

That's the best news today, queue FINALLY moved! 
July ppl not yet, 1-1.5 month more imo

Mine EOI is with the date of 25/06, 60 points 2613

I have to purchase insurance for my 485 now since I didn't get that Invite :mmph:


----------



## dchiniwal

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi all my dear companions,
> 
> just now got invited.
> 
> Yahoooo... One more hurdle is cleared..
> 
> I wish all guys who were sailing in the same boat i am also got invited.
> 
> Without your wishes, particularly, jre2, goodguy, yanegalla, etc. to name but just a few, have prayed for me.. and wished me to get invite.
> 
> A big thank you" to everyone.
> 
> Now, gearing up for the next move.
> 
> Thank you all, once again.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Congratulations


----------



## ccham

jre05 said:


> Hey Sathiya,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the words, however, its indeed your efforts that you got your invite   Always our wishes are there for you
> 
> Yes, I hope to receive invitation soon. I expect, for this round, for 60 pointers, they will increase dates by 25 days atleast. Which means from 7th May, it should be around 30th May atleast. If it goes like that, I should receive invite in 3rd round from now (Nov last round or worst case by Dec 1st round). Lets see. Thank you for the wishes and prayers and I am sure it will come true soon
> 
> After that lungi dance and lets also try to see Wilbur and get him to Sydney  We can host big shows.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


no man it has gone over your predictions to june 8  that's great move for 60 point holders.


----------



## ivetka233

yep I think all 65+ SMART PEOPLE are reducing in Australia,,,lol


----------



## pablozaur

dear Santa, please make sure my Invite arrives on time before Christmas


----------



## PPPPPP

*Hi*

Dear Sathiya

Best Wishes.

Anyone got the invite in the occupation 261312 Developer programmer with 60 Points.


----------



## SaiSundara

Any 261111 (ICT BA) got an invite? I had submitted my EOI for 261111 with 65 points on 25-sep and was expecting an invite today. No Luck for me


----------



## jre05

ccham said:


> no man it has gone over your predictions to june 8  that's great move for 60 point holders.


Yeah just saw your right catch in other thread, nice notice by you.  

So mine should be in 3rd round from now, which means yours should be in next or 2nd round from now (I don't know your exact EOI date).

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sathiyaseelan

SaiSundara said:


> Any 261111 (ICT BA) got an invite? I had submitted my EOI for 261111 with 65 points on 25-sep and was expecting an invite today. No Luck for me


hi buddy,

i predicted that your chances are good enough for this round and in worst case, you will get invite in next round for sure.

No worries buddy,

i pray for you to get invited.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

PPPPPP said:


> Dear Sathiya
> 
> Best Wishes.
> 
> Anyone got the invite in the occupation 261312 Developer programmer with 60 Points.


hi friend,

thanks a lot for your wishes and prayers. I wish you also to get invited very soon.

all the best,
sathiyas


----------



## Namtk81

*Got invited today 21/10/2013 at 12:00am Sydney Time*

Oh yeah,

I just got invited today at 12:00am, will apply the visa tomorrow ^^

Occupation: Computer network and System Engineer 
Code: 263111
EOI: submitted 6 October 2013
Points: 60
Visa: 489 Family sponsored visa
EOI Invitation: 21 October 2013 at 12:00am Sydney time


----------



## sathiyaseelan

dchiniwal said:


> Congratulations


hi buddy,

thanks a lot for your wishes and i glad to join the club of invitation holders (with you) at free of cost (ha ha ha). You are too generous to add me as free member.

wish we can together make a move to aussie upon visa grant.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## imrukhan81

Congratulations Rahool and Ishot557.
I can observe that, you both have old ACS in your signature.
If 189 is accepting old ACS, why not NSW is accepting old ACS?
Seniors any idea?


----------



## 0z_dream

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friend,
> 
> thanks a lot for your wishes and prayers. I wish you also to get invited very soon.
> 
> all the best,
> sathiyas


Congrats


----------



## RajXetri

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi all my dear companions,
> 
> just now got invited.
> 
> Yahoooo... One more hurdle is cleared..
> 
> I wish all guys who were sailing in the same boat i am also got invited.
> 
> Without your wishes, particularly, jre2, goodguy, yanegalla, etc. to name but just a few, have prayed for me.. and wished me to get invite.
> 
> A big thank you" to everyone.
> 
> Now, gearing up for the next move.
> 
> Thank you all, once again.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Congrats man ,Must of the visitors of this forum of must have indeed observed you as a one amazing optimistic bloke who has motivated abd empathisize many applicants with your positive , correctly analysed advice and support! Wish u good luck got future steps and keep informing us -which is a great help specially to those who does application stuffs on their own ! Some of active,expert and generous guys has made this forum like 24/7 support service for many Applicants involved in this race  
Cheers !!


----------



## goodguy2

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi all my dear companions,
> 
> just now got invited.
> 
> Yahoooo... One more hurdle is cleared..
> 
> I wish all guys who were sailing in the same boat i am also got invited.
> 
> Without your wishes, particularly, jre2, goodguy, yanegalla, etc. to name but just a few, have prayed for me.. and wished me to get invite.
> 
> A big thank you" to everyone.
> 
> Now, gearing up for the next move.
> 
> Thank you all, once again.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya




Dear Sathiya,:rockon:

CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS and CeLeBrAtIoNs :grouphug: … Gud onya mate. I am so happy and thrilled that u have recd the invite Sathiya. Gud things happen to gud folks.

I swear another hurdle is cleared without an inch of doubt.

Appreciate that u have acknowledged my name in ur post. No worries.

“Chuck another shrimp on the Barbie for me mate” …Goodluck.

Thank you.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 0z_dream

Namtk81 said:


> Oh yeah,
> 
> I just got invited today at 12:00am, will apply the visa tomorrow ^^
> 
> Occupation: Computer network and System Engineer
> Code: 263111
> EOI: submitted 6 October 2013
> Points: 60
> Visa: 489 Family sponsored visa
> EOI Invitation: 21 October 2013 at 12:00am Sydney time


Congrats


----------



## goodguy2

jre05 said:


> Thanks Mr Good guy (Cute name HaHa and as the name goes, you're really a good guy HaHa)
> 
> Wish you too luck for the invite soon.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR



Dear JR,

How ya going?

Thanks pal….glad u liked my login name 

Thanks man…shud be getting an invite but for some reason don’t see DIAC email in my inbox.

Thank you.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ccham

imrukhan81 said:


> Congratulations Rahool and Ishot557.
> I can observe that, you both have old ACS in your signature.
> If 189 is accepting old ACS, why not NSW is accepting old ACS?
> Seniors any idea?


DIAC has never mentioned anywhere that they do not accept old ACS letters still. But i don't know about NSW because state has their own rules and regulations for their sponsorship but for 189 and 489FS will not have issues with old format. but i may be wrong please correct me if i am wrong .


----------



## 0z_dream

imrukhan81 said:


> Congratulations Rahool and Ishot557.
> I can observe that, you both have old ACS in your signature.
> If 189 is accepting old ACS, why not NSW is accepting old ACS?
> Seniors any idea?


State sponsorships fully related to their needs and rules, for example Vic has started tech test for ict professionals, similarly act needs financial support and nsw needs new ACS result. All this are not there for 189. In general, we can say that for 5 points, the applicants must go through some of their state needs first.


----------



## 0z_dream

Finally 2613 60 pointers of may and June 8th have got invited today. Happy to see move on 2613 . Congratulations Rahool and Ishot557.


----------



## dchiniwal

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> thanks a lot for your wishes and i glad to join the club of invitation holders (with you) at free of cost (ha ha ha). You are too generous to add me as free member.
> 
> wish we can together make a move to aussie upon visa grant.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Oh sure. Let's chalk it out


----------



## sylvia_australia

Congrats to all who got invite today. All the best to all of you and me too for speedy visa grant.

Regards 

Prem


----------



## sathiyaseelan

0z_dream said:


> Finally 2613 60 pointers of may and June 8th have got invited today. Happy to see move on 2613 . Congratulations Rahool and Ishot557.


Hi buddy,

thanks for your wishes. Interestingly, i predicted that my chances are almost 99% to get invite and i got it. Secondly, after analyzing the trend of software engineering group code, i asked 60 pointers to be ready for occupying their seats and these 2 things have happened together. i think i should start working as an astrologer instead of telecom network engineer (ha ha ha ha). In fact, i can make huge bucks with that profession rather than engineering profile. (LOL).

Who knows that i could become an online astrologer and can make a bundle in aussie (lol)?

Let's see.

Sathiya


----------



## sylvia_australia

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> thanks for your wishes. Interestingly, i predicted that my chances are almost 99% to get invite and i got it. Secondly, after analyzing the trend of software engineering group code, i asked 60 pointers to be ready for occupying their seats and these 2 things have happened together. i think i should start working as an astrologer instead of telecom network engineer (ha ha ha ha). In fact, i can make huge bucks with that profession rather than engineering profile. (LOL).
> 
> Who knows that i could become an online astrologer and can make a bundle in aussie (lol)?
> 
> Let's see.
> 
> Sathiya


I am going to be your first customer sathiya.
Please tell when will i get my grant for 190. Moreover how much bucks you will give to me as i am your first customer?


----------



## sumdur

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> thanks for your wishes. Interestingly, i predicted that my chances are almost 99% to get invite and i got it. Secondly, after analyzing the trend of software engineering group code, i asked 60 pointers to be ready for occupying their seats and these 2 things have happened together. i think i should start working as an astrologer instead of telecom network engineer (ha ha ha ha). In fact, i can make huge bucks with that profession rather than engineering profile. (LOL).
> 
> Who knows that i could become an online astrologer and can make a bundle in aussie (lol)?
> 
> Let's see.
> 
> Sathiya


Contracts Sathiya... to your success.

We 60 pointers of Golden 6 are moving .... so we also have hopes.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## goodguy2

praskr said:


> Got invited today 2631111 with 60 points applied EOI on 5th Oct 2013..
> 
> Good luck all..



Dear praskr,

Congratulations on the invite.:smile:

May u plz look at my timeline and comment.

I still do not see DIACs email in my inbox.


Thank you.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jre05

goodguy2 said:


> Dear JR,
> 
> How ya going?
> 
> Thanks pal….glad u liked my login name
> 
> Thanks man…shud be getting an invite but for some reason don’t see DIAC email in my inbox.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? *
> PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 Thanks for the comments dude. Yes, you'll be getting it soon, perhaps in the next round itself as already even for SE, it has crossed 8th June. I am praying and wishing the same for you. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## 0z_dream

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> thanks for your wishes. Interestingly, i predicted that my chances are almost 99% to get invite and i got it. Secondly, after analyzing the trend of software engineering group code, i asked 60 pointers to be ready for occupying their seats and these 2 things have happened together. i think i should start working as an astrologer instead of telecom network engineer (ha ha ha ha). In fact, i can make huge bucks with that profession rather than engineering profile. (LOL).
> 
> Who knows that i could become an online astrologer and can make a bundle in aussie (lol)?
> 
> Let's see.
> 
> Sathiya


Wow that LL be interesting, swamiji sathiyasheelan. Swamiji predict mine too next time, but I'll apply only on 1st of Nov, with 65 points, old ACS, 189.


----------



## goodguy2

jre05 said:


> Thanks for the comments dude. Yes, you'll be getting it soon, perhaps in the next round itself as already even for SE, it has crossed 8th June. I am praying and wishing the same for you.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR



Dear JR,

Thanks for ur wishes and support.

Thank you.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jre05

goodguy2 said:


> Dear JR,
> 
> Thanks for ur wishes and support.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? *
> PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 My pleasure.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## goodguy2

jre05 said:


> My pleasure.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR



Dear JR,

Thanks champ.

Just wondering, how does one get to know if he has got the invitation? Is it via an email from DIAC? 

Thank you.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## felix2020

goodguy2 said:


> Dear praskr,
> 
> Congratulations on the invite.:smile:
> 
> May u plz look at my timeline and comment.
> 
> I still do not see DIACs email in my inbox.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? *
> PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Hello, my friend !

Are you sure your invitation email didn't move into your junk folder? Candidates who submitted EOI after you got invited.

Log into your skill select account and check if you got invited. You should have got it by now.


----------



## felix2020

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> thanks for your wishes. Interestingly, i predicted that my chances are almost 99% to get invite and i got it. Secondly, after analyzing the trend of software engineering group code, i asked 60 pointers to be ready for occupying their seats and these 2 things have happened together. i think i should start working as an astrologer instead of telecom network engineer (ha ha ha ha). In fact, i can make huge bucks with that profession rather than engineering profile. (LOL).
> 
> Who knows that i could become an online astrologer and can make a bundle in aussie (lol)?
> 
> Let's see.
> 
> Sathiya


Congratulations !!

I knew that you would be invited. Good luck with the rest of the process. 

See you in Australia soon.


----------



## Mattooose

dchiniwal said:


> Congratulations


Congrats Satya !
Getting invited does not mean that you should stop visiting this thread .
Keep posting here 
I guess I still have a long queue ahead of me


----------



## felix2020

Congratulations to everyone who got invited today. It looks like that 60 pointers with golden 6 occupations are also getting invited, that is a positive move. I wish all 60 pointers with golden 6 occupations can get invited within this year.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Mattooose said:


> Congrats Satya !
> Getting invited does not mean that you should stop visiting this thread .
> Keep posting here
> I guess I still have a long queue ahead of me


hi mattoose,

i keep on visiting this thread as i met many generous and good people (including you, ha ha ha). So, i keep on boosting the candidates' confidence levels.

Hope you hit like button for this reply as i applauded you like anything. (lol)

Sathiya


----------



## Yenigalla

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi all my dear companions,
> 
> just now got invited.
> 
> Yahoooo... One more hurdle is cleared..
> 
> I wish all guys who were sailing in the same boat i am also got invited.
> 
> Without your wishes, particularly, jre2, goodguy, yanegalla, etc. to name but just a few, have prayed for me.. and wished me to get invite.
> 
> A big thank you" to everyone.
> 
> Now, gearing up for the next move.
> 
> Thank you all, once again.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Congrats sathya..grt news


----------



## samkalu

Congrats sathya. Happy for you.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

samkalu said:


> Congrats sathya. Happy for you.


hi samkalu and yanigalla,

thanks for your wishes and i wish you two get invites very soon.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## Bhasker

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi all my dear companions,
> 
> just now got invited.
> 
> Yahoooo... One more hurdle is cleared..
> 
> I wish all guys who were sailing in the same boat i am also got invited.
> 
> Without your wishes, particularly, jre2, goodguy, yanegalla, etc. to name but just a few, have prayed for me.. and wished me to get invite.
> 
> A big thank you" to everyone.
> 
> Now, gearing up for the next move.
> 
> Thank you all, once again.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


U go Sathiya! Happy for u my man. Persistence overcomes resistance! On that note I'll stay persistent till I make it. 
Congratulations! வாழ்த்துக்கள்


----------



## Bhasker

OK. So I got 60 points. Occupation Code 261111 (one out of those 6 ones)
date of submission: 26 sept 2013,
Date of effect: 11 oct 2013 ( this appears on my EOI as i updated it resulting in change of points from 65 to 60)
When can I expect the invite?


----------



## felix2020

Bhasker said:


> OK. So I got 60 points. Occupation Code 261111 (one out of those 6 ones)
> date of submission: 26 sept 2013,
> Date of effect: 11 oct 2013 ( this appears on my EOI as i updated it resulting in change of points from 65 to 60)
> When can I expect the invite?


Why did your points go down ? You have to wait for long time to get invited with 261111 (60 points), may be up to next year.


----------



## goodguy2

*Got my invite today*



ivetka233 said:


> Who got invited?



Dear ivetka233, Sathiya, felix2020, JR, praskr, prseeker, Colombo and everyone in the forum,

Good news.

I got my Invite today.:drum:

I thank everyone for ur support. Without u guys this wudnt have been possible. Thank you so much. eace:

Will write to u guys soon.

Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## felix2020

goodguy2 said:


> Dear ivetka233, Sathiya, felix2020, JR, praskr, prseeker, Colombo and everyone in the forum,
> 
> Good news.
> 
> I got my Invite today.:drum:
> 
> I thank everyone for ur support. Without u guys this wudnt have been possible. Thank you so much. eace:
> 
> Will write to u guys soon.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Congratulation !!

I told you .. you will be invited 100% on this round.


----------



## dchiniwal

goodguy2 said:


> Dear ivetka233, Sathiya, felix2020, JR, praskr, prseeker, Colombo and everyone in the forum,
> 
> Good news.
> 
> I got my Invite today.:drum:
> 
> I thank everyone for ur support. Without u guys this wudnt have been possible. Thank you so much. eace:
> 
> Will write to u guys soon.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Congratulations, where was the email hiding?  I can understand how it feels when you are waiting for long. I was in the same situation on Oct 6th Evening India time.


----------



## goodguy2

*Thank you*



dchiniwal said:


> Congratulations, where was the email hiding?  I can understand how it feels when you are waiting for long. I was in the same situation on Oct 6th Evening India time.



Dear dchiniwal,

Thank you so much.

I don’t know. Finally confirmed by logging into the skillselect and there it was “INVITED”. :flame: Hurray.

Feel so good. Please request you to guide as to how to proceed further. :help:

Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

*Thank you*



felix2020 said:


> Congratulation !!
> 
> I told you .. you will be invited 100% on this round.



Dear felix2020,


Thanks mate u did predict rt. I was getting a bit anxious. Thanks for ur support. Looking forward to apply v soon. 

Plz help me in my application process.

Happy to get the invitation.

Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dchiniwal

goodguy2 said:


> Dear dchiniwal,
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> I don’t know. Finally confirmed by logging into the skillselect and there it was “INVITED”. :flame: Hurray.
> 
> Feel so good. Please request you to guide as to how to proceed further. :help:
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Now that you have the invite, you got to submit the visa application.

There are about 17 pages to be filled which can be done in 20 mins if you have all the data on hand. 

Keep your payment options ready as you got to do the payment at the end of 17th page. 

Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online

Refer the link above.

You can go ahead and arrange for PCC and preferably the Meds. Though there are various opinions on when to get these, i would suggest sooner the better.

Considering the 8 weeks timeline, i would suggest you do this ASAP. 8 weeks would be round about Christmas which means DIAC is shut from December 20 to Jan 13th. So, even if you apply today (monday) you would hit 8 weeks on 16th December just in time, hoping you submit all the docs in advance wish you will have the sweet news just before Xmas

All the very best.


----------



## goodguy2

dchiniwal said:


> Now that you have the invite, you got to submit the visa application.
> 
> There are about 17 pages to be filled which can be done in 20 mins if you have all the data on hand.
> 
> Keep your payment options ready as you got to do the payment at the end of 17th page.
> 
> Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online
> 
> Refer the link above.
> 
> You can go ahead and arrange for PCC and preferably the Meds. Though there are various opinions on when to get these, i would suggest sooner the better.



Hi dchiniwal,


Thanks for the real time update  Looking forward to lodge today itself :target:


Thanks for the link. I will have a look. Really appreciate ur helpful nature.


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mack1982

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi all my dear companions,
> 
> just now got invited.
> 
> Yahoooo... One more hurdle is cleared..
> 
> I wish all guys who were sailing in the same boat i am also got invited.
> 
> Without your wishes, particularly, jre2, goodguy, yanegalla, etc. to name but just a few, have prayed for me.. and wished me to get invite.
> 
> A big thank you" to everyone.
> 
> Now, gearing up for the next move.
> 
> Thank you all, once again.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Congrats man.. really happy for you.... best of luck... :thumb:


----------



## Mack1982

goodguy2 said:


> Dear ivetka233, Sathiya, felix2020, JR, praskr, prseeker, Colombo and everyone in the forum,
> 
> Good news.
> 
> I got my Invite today.:drum:
> 
> I thank everyone for ur support. Without u guys this wudnt have been possible. Thank you so much. eace:
> 
> Will write to u guys soon.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Congrats man... always good to see people getting invites for 263111. I am in the same boat.


----------



## verg

felix2020, exactly as you said, I also was invited!

Already lodged it, just attaching documents. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## ccham

anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013

updated the list.


----------



## samkalu

ccham said:


> anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
> slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
> xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
> sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013
> 
> updated the list.


Lets hope the best for everyone


----------



## nickstv12

0z_dream said:


> Finally 2613 60 pointers of may and June 8th have got invited today. Happy to see move on 2613 . Congratulations Rahool and Ishot557.


 Hi Oz_dream,

can you please tell how many points did Rahool and Ishot557 have for 189 subclass visa?
Also i m unable to locate rahools thread, can you please post the link for his thread..?

Thanks..


----------



## nickstv12

rahool said:


> Got the invitation just a mintue ago.
> 
> 60 Pointer get ready its time for us now.
> 
> Visa date of effect : 28-05-2013
> Points: 60


Hi Rahool,

Congrats Mate!!

Can you please confirm your occupation and visa subclass?

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## ccham

nickstv12 said:


> Hi Oz_dream,
> 
> can you please tell how many points did Rahool and Ishot557 have for 189 subclass visa?
> Also i m unable to locate rahools thread, can you please post the link for his thread..?
> 
> Thanks..


both of them had 60 point


----------



## nickstv12

Ishot557 said:


> Yup, its official 60 pointers queue for 2613 is Finally moving. Applied in june.261313.189
> INVITED !!


Hi Ishot557,

Can you confirm how many points you have for 189 visa?
Thanks


----------



## nickstv12

ccham said:


> anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
> 
> nickstv12---------189---261311---60----26 june 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
> slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
> xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
> sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013
> 
> updated the list.


nickstv12---------189---261311---60----26 june 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013

updated list


----------



## akthare

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi all my dear companions,
> 
> just now got invited.
> 
> Yahoooo... One more hurdle is cleared..
> 
> I wish all guys who were sailing in the same boat i am also got invited.
> 
> Without your wishes, particularly, jre2, goodguy, yanegalla, etc. to name but just a few, have prayed for me.. and wished me to get invite.
> 
> A big thank you" to everyone.
> 
> Now, gearing up for the next move.
> 
> Thank you all, once again.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya



Many Many Congratulations to Sathiya ....All the best for next step...

Regards,

AKT


----------



## felix2020

goodguy2 said:


> Dear felix2020,
> 
> 
> Thanks mate u did predict rt. I was getting a bit anxious. Thanks for ur support. Looking forward to apply v soon.
> 
> Plz help me in my application process.
> 
> Happy to get the invitation.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Congratulation again man !! 

Yeah no problem.

You can also PM me any time. Good luck with the rest of the process.


----------



## felix2020

goodguy2 said:


> Dear dchiniwal,
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> I don’t know. Finally confirmed by logging into the skillselect and there it was “INVITED”. :flame: Hurray.
> 
> Feel so good. Please request you to guide as to how to proceed further. :help:
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


By the way, did you ever get an email from the skill select with the invitation ? If not, then it is possible that the system has glitches.

I never got an email when I submitted my EOI.


----------



## felix2020

Mack1982 said:


> Congrats man... always good to see people getting invites for 263111. I am in the same boat.


2631 is not part of the golden 6 and not too many EOIs coming in. So you are on the safe side.


----------



## nickstv12

guirgis said:


> Hello Prattech!
> 
> Appreciate adding me to the list. My EOI details are:
> guirgis-------189---261312---60---31st May 2013
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Hi Guirgis,

Did you receive an invite on 21st october 2013 round?

Thanks.


----------



## felix2020

dchiniwal said:


> Congratulations, where was the email hiding?  I can understand how it feels when you are waiting for long. I was in the same situation on Oct 6th Evening India time.


It may be possible that the email was never sent out because of a system glitch. Everyone who didn't get invited should check with their skill select accounts to make sure.


----------



## Yenigalla

Hearty Congratulations to all my friends who got an invite and wish them all a speedy process ahead..Good news before Diwali and am sure you will recieve the grant before Christmas...
Happy times ahead..


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Bhasker said:


> U go Sathiya! Happy for u my man. Persistence overcomes resistance! On that note I'll stay persistent till I make it.
> Congratulations! வாழ்த்துக்கள்


hi bhaskar,

thanks a lot for your wishes especially the one you greeted in tamil. it refreshes me for further process and i wish you that you will get an invite very soon.

all the best,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

goodguy2 said:


> Dear ivetka233, Sathiya, felix2020, JR, praskr, prseeker, Colombo and everyone in the forum,
> 
> Good news.
> 
> I got my Invite today.:drum:
> 
> I thank everyone for ur support. Without u guys this wudnt have been possible. Thank you so much. eace:
> 
> Will write to u guys soon.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Wow, undoubtedly, this is a great news and finally me and felix2020 have predicted your chances and invite has come..

Happy for you buddy and you joined my club.. cool to see you..

Hope further everything will be hassle-free to all who got invites (including us, of course).

All the best
sathiya


----------



## schong

Received 189 65pts invites today too!!!

About to proceed with the actual application now. Understand there's 17 pages to fill in. Any idea if it operate the same way as EOI? Meaning, fill up half way, saved it and continue later?


----------



## jre05

goodguy2 said:


> Dear ivetka233, Sathiya, felix2020, JR, praskr, prseeker, Colombo and everyone in the forum,
> 
> Good news.
> 
> I got my Invite today.:drum:
> 
> I thank everyone for ur support. Without u guys this wudnt have been possible. Thank you so much. eace:
> 
> Will write to u guys soon.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Oh Good Guy, so glad to hear that; great buddy, have a blast now 

Congratulations to you and since you are a good guy, you got invite soon   

Wish you and Sathiya and all others who received invite a speedy grant  

Best regards,
JR


----------



## felix2020

schong said:


> Received 189 65pts invites today too!!!
> 
> About to proceed with the actual application now. Understand there's 17 pages to fill in. Any idea if it operate the same way as EOI? Meaning, fill up half way, saved it and continue later?


Yes you can do that. Most of the information will be auto-filled from your EOI. And for the rest, you can take your time, save and continue. No problem with that. Your application is never complete until you make the payment. So, before making payment, you can edit any time.


----------



## schong

felix2020 said:


> Yes you can do that. Most of the information will be auto-filled from your EOI. And for the rest, you can take your time, save and continue. No problem with that. Your application is never complete until you make the payment. So, before making payment, you can edit any time.


Thanks Felix!!


----------



## Mattooose

Hi Guys,
Could you please add me as well ?
2613, 189, 60 points, EOI submitted on 21st Sept..


----------



## ccham

nickstv12---------189---261311---60----26 june 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013
Mattooose-------189--------2613------60 ------21-Sep-2013


----------



## simple_man

goodguy2 said:


> Dear dchiniwal,
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> I don’t know. Finally confirmed by logging into the skillselect and there it was “INVITED”. :flame: Hurray.
> 
> Feel so good. Please request you to guide as to how to proceed further. :help:
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


My Hearty Congrats and Well Wishes to Good Guy , Sathya and all fellow members who got the Invite....good to hear that 60 Pointers are now back in the GAME.

I have applied for ICT Biz Analyst - 2611 , which I believe has the lesser number of Invite slots left when compared to other golden occupation. I did lodge my EOI on August 8th, 2013 and was not the lucky one for yesterday's Invite.

Just wanted to know if any 2611 applicants with 60 got invite , if yes , may I know the Visa Date of Effect ?

I have been a silent spectator so far...however was seeing all those Inspiration messages form Sathya and other seniors....I shall persist and be hopeful...

Any analysis anyone might have done of 2611 is most welcome to share here...


Cheers . 
simple_man

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANZCO Code : 2611 (ICT - Biz Analyst) | ACS: 23/02/2013| Result: 02/05/2012 | IELTS: 8.5/7/7/7 - 27/04/2013| EOI submitted: 08/08/2013 |Invite : Not Yet|


----------



## rahool

nickstv12 said:


> Hi Rahool,
> 
> Congrats Mate!!
> 
> Can you please confirm your occupation and visa subclass?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nick


Thanks Nick. I applied for 261313 under subclass 189.


----------



## Thepan

Hi, please add me in also, I am new to this forum. 

261313 EOI applied on 12th July with 60 points. Thanks. :ranger:


----------



## Thepan

nickstv12---------189---261311---60----26 june 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
*Thepan-------------189---261313---60---- 12th July 2013*
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013
Mattooose-------189--------2613------60 ------21-Sep-2013 


Updated the list.


----------



## nickstv12

rahool said:


> Thanks Nick. I applied for 261313 under subclass 189.


Thanks Rahool.

Can you please confirm your visa date of effect and total points score for 189 visa??

Thanks in advance..

Cheers!


----------



## Parvathi

Hi, 

Please add me as well. 

261311 --- EOI applied 23-Jul-2013 with 60 points.

Congratulations to all who received invites  

Thanks!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

akthare said:


> Many Many Congratulations to Sathiya ....All the best for next step...
> 
> Regards,
> 
> AKT


hi buddy,

thanks for your hearly wishes and i wish you that you will get an invite very soon.

Cheers,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Mack1982 said:


> Congrats man.. really happy for you.... best of luck... :thumb:


Hi mack,

I am really glad to receive your bouquet of wishes. I wish you will get your invite and visa in no time.

Thanks, once again,

sathiya


----------



## prattech

ivetka233 said:


> Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
> esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
> 
> 
> Than as per old notes,,if rahool got invite,,all this people sh too....my god really great,


Yes, I received it.

But, I'm confused whether to apply for VISA or not because I have received ACS result in old format where 'skilled from' date is not mentioned on it and all years of my experience has been given. 
Also, when I submitted EOI in Feb 13, skillselect still calculated 5 points for my 4 years of experience. Now, looking at new ACS result format and existing summary of criteria - It looks like 2 years of my experience will not be calculated and I'll loose 5 points for experience. If this happens, my VISA application will be rejected.

All, Kindly suggest your opinion to deal with this.

Thank you , Prattech


----------



## rahool

nickstv12 said:


> Thanks Rahool.
> 
> Can you please confirm your visa date of effect and total points27 score for 189 visa??
> 
> Thanks in advance..
> 
> Cheers!


28-05-2013, total points 60.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

simple_man said:


> My Hearty Congrats and Well Wishes to Good Guy , Sathya and all fellow members who got the Invite....good to hear that 60 Pointers are now back in the GAME.
> 
> I have applied for ICT Biz Analyst - 2611 , which I believe has the lesser number of Invite slots left when compared to other golden occupation. I did lodge my EOI on August 8th, 2013 and was not the lucky one for yesterday's Invite.
> 
> Just wanted to know if any 2611 applicants with 60 got invite , if yes , may I know the Visa Date of Effect ?
> 
> I have been a silent spectator so far...however was seeing all those Inspiration messages form Sathya and other seniors....I shall persist and be hopeful...
> 
> Any analysis anyone might have done of 2611 is most welcome to share here...
> 
> 
> Cheers .
> simple_man
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ANZCO Code : 2611 (ICT - Biz Analyst) | ACS: 23/02/2013| Result: 02/05/2012 | IELTS: 8.5/7/7/7 - 27/04/2013| EOI submitted: 08/08/2013 |Invite : Not Yet|


hi dear friend,

i really thank you for your wishes and here is my analysis for your case. 

1. See, your occupation is one of the highly competitive ones and is listed among the 6 occupations that follow different way of selection of candidates.

2. Number of invites per round for your occupation is good enough that is around 20 per round. This means top 20 candidates based on their overall points will be invited under 189 visa in every round. So, this is a decent number although the competition among 65 pointers seems to be high.

3. the visa date of effect of the last candidate who got invite last round (07/10/2013) had 65 points and with 26/08/2013. Hence, the competition seems to be on the upper side as far as your occupation is concerned. 

4. There are many 60 pointers in your occupation who have been standing in the queue.
I guess, unluckily, no 60 pointers invited under your profile code in yesterday's round. Although this is discouraging, you don't need to panic. The situation will be reversed very soon.

Taking all above points into account, i guess, you may expect an invitation in December, or January. AGAIN, ONCE THE RESULTS OF LAST ROUND ARE OUT, WE CAN PREDICT BETTER. even, few 60 pointers with prior lodging date might have been invited. Nobody knows until the outcomes are out.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## nickstv12

prattech said:


> Yes, I received it.
> 
> But, I'm confused whether to apply for VISA or not because I have received ACS result in old format where 'skilled from' date is not mentioned on it and all years of my experience has been given.
> Also, when I submitted EOI in Feb 13, skillselect still calculated 5 points for my 4 years of experience. Now, looking at new ACS result format and existing summary of criteria - It looks like 2 years of my experience will not be calculated and I'll loose 5 points for experience. If this happens, my VISA application will be rejected.
> 
> All, Kindly suggest your opinion to deal with this.
> 
> Thank you , Prattech


Hi Prattech,

Can you confirm if you have received invitation in the 21st 2013 invitation round?
Also can you please tell us your occupation?

Thanks in advance...

Cheers!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

prattech said:


> Yes, I received it.
> 
> But, I'm confused whether to apply for VISA or not because I have received ACS result in old format where 'skilled from' date is not mentioned on it and all years of my experience has been given.
> Also, when I submitted EOI in Feb 13, skillselect still calculated 5 points for my 4 years of experience. Now, looking at new ACS result format and existing summary of criteria - It looks like 2 years of my experience will not be calculated and I'll loose 5 points for experience. If this happens, my VISA application will be rejected.
> 
> All, Kindly suggest your opinion to deal with this.
> 
> Thank you , Prattech


Hi buddy,

relax. See, if your ACS letter is valid and didn't expire yet, then no need to worry about the new rules of deduction of 2/4 years by ACS, as this is applicable for new applicants only. If you atill gets 5 points from skill select and all you work experience is calculated towards skilled one, you should not be worried at all.

Your visa application will not be refuted for sure because of the above issue.

Then, what are you waiting for, go and apply for visa.

all the best,
sathiya


----------



## nickstv12

rahool said:


> 28-05-2013, total points 60.


Thanks for your reply Rahool...

I have a question:
Do you by any chance have any idea about what was the visa cut off date for 2613 category in 21st october round?

Thanks Buddy!


----------



## nickstv12

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> relax. See, if your ACS letter is valid and didn't expire yet, then no need to worry about the new rules of deduction of 2/4 years by ACS, as this is applicable for new applicants only. If you atill gets 5 points from skill select and all you work experience is calculated towards skilled one, you should not be worried at all.
> 
> Your visa application will not be refuted for sure because of the above issue.
> 
> Then, what are you waiting for, go and apply for visa.
> 
> all the best,
> sathiya


Dear Sathiya,

Congratulations for getting the invite..

I have a question: Do you know what is the cut off date for 189 visa - 60 points - 2613 category as of 21 october round?

Thanks Sathiya.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nickstv12 said:


> Thanks for your reply Rahool...
> 
> I have a question:
> Do you by any chance have any idea about what was the visa cut off date for 2613 category in 21st october round?
> 
> Thanks Buddy!


hi buddy,

i know one fellow who got invite on 21/10/2013 with visa date of effect on 8th june, 2013 holding 60 points. So, for software engineers, especially, the ones having 60 points, it is a jubilant news. Be ready to take your turn.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## nickstv12

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> i know one fellow who got invite on 21/10/2013 with visa date of effect on 8th june, 2013 holding 60 points. So, for software engineers, especially, the ones having 60 points, it is a jubilant news. Be ready to take your turn.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Thank you for the reply Sathiya..

I have 60 points-subclass 189-occupation 261311-visa date of effect 26 june'13.
what are the chances of getting an invite sathiya??

Thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nickstv12 said:


> Thank you for the reply Sathiya..
> 
> I have 60 points-subclass 189-occupation 261311-visa date of effect 26 june'13.
> what are the chances of getting an invite sathiya??
> 
> Thanks


Buddy,

Now, the queue of 60 pointers is moving rapidly which is a good news to you. It has moved from 28/05/2013 to 08/06/2013 unofficially. Once the results are out for 21st october round, we will get a clearer picture about your chances.

However, i personally believe that you may expect the invite within couple of rounds or in the worst case, within first round of December.

Al the best,
sathiya


----------



## nickstv12

sathiyaseelan said:


> Buddy,
> 
> Now, the queue of 60 pointers is moving rapidly which is a good news to you. It has moved from 28/05/2013 to 08/06/2013 unofficially. Once the results are out for 21st october round, we will get a clearer picture about your chances.
> 
> However, i personally believe that you may expect the invite within couple of rounds or in the worst case, within first round of December.
> 
> Al the best,
> sathiya


Thanks Sathiya


----------



## danielxu

Hello Prattech,

I am new here.

Could you please add me to the list. My EOI details are:
daniel-------189---261313---60---14th July 2013

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ccham

nickstv12---------189---261311---60----26 june 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
*Thepan-------------189---261313---60---- 12th July 2013*
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
daniel-------189---261313---60---14th July 2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013
Mattooose-------189--------2613------60 ------21-Sep-2013 


Updated the list.


----------



## Bhasker

felix2020 said:


> Why did your points go down ? You have to wait for long time to get invited with 261111 (60 points), may be up to next year.


Hi Felix2020, Thanks for responding back.
My points went down because of my stupid consultant. I have 5 years of work ex. However ACS approved of only 3 years. Consultant insisted that I should mention all 5 years in my EOI due to which my points total was 65 when I submitted. However I was doubtful about this so I posted a query here at expat and realized that consultant was wrong indeed and I should mention just 3 years of work ex as approved by ACS. So I updated my EOI and the points went down to 60.

NEXT YEAR???  ohh man really? How r u doing this calculation? Is there anything I can do to increase my chances here?


----------



## australiaprvisa

Hello 

I have updated my EOI on 26th Sep 2013 with 60 points for 261312 (Developer Programmer). 

Waiting for invitation anybody have idea till what time I will be invited. :help:


----------



## Bhasker

australiaprvisa said:


> Hello
> 
> I have updated my EOI on 26th Sep 2013 with 60 points for 261312 (Developer Programmer).
> 
> Waiting for invitation anybody have idea till what time I will be invited. :help:


Hi australiaprvisa,

Buddy u r in the same boat as me. Ur occupation is also in the 6 ones that have limitations imposed by DIAC. Ur points are also 60. 
felix2020 said that I will have to wait till next year.

m trying to figure how they predict this. Will keep u posted. Hang on man:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ccham

Bhasker said:


> Hi australiaprvisa,
> 
> Buddy u r in the same boat as me. Ur occupation is also in the 6 ones that have limitations imposed by DIAC. Ur points are also 60.
> felix2020 said that I will have to wait till next year.
> 
> m trying to figure how they predict this. Will keep u posted. Hang on man:fingerscrossed:


i can't say exactly for 2613, you may get this year also but you have to wait few months more. if you follow next rounds reports, you can have a good idea about it.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

australiaprvisa said:


> Hello
> 
> I have updated my EOI on 26th Sep 2013 with 60 points for 261312 (Developer Programmer).
> 
> Waiting for invitation anybody have idea till what time I will be invited. :help:


friend,

i analyzed your case and find it below.

1. Your occupation is one of the highly competitive profiles and hence listed in one among the 6 group codes. DIAC follows a different strategy to select candidates of your occupation.
2. The last round held held on 21st October round had a fellow having 60 points with visa date of effect of 08th June, 2013 and he was invited. There are no results of last round and we need to wait till next Monday to get a clear picture.
3. Despite the above fact, the 60 pointer's queue is moving quickly that is a great relief for people like you. 
4. See, now only people lodging mid June got invites and if this trend goes you may expect invite sooner.

Taking all facts into consideration, i guess you may need to wait till Janury, or February. But, once the recent invitation round's results are out, we can have better analysis for your case. But, for sure, you will get an invite.

Let's see,

Sathiya


----------



## felix2020

Bhasker said:


> Hi Felix2020, Thanks for responding back.
> My points went down because of my stupid consultant. I have 5 years of work ex. However ACS approved of only 3 years. Consultant insisted that I should mention all 5 years in my EOI due to which my points total was 65 when I submitted. However I was doubtful about this so I posted a query here at expat and realized that consultant was wrong indeed and I should mention just 3 years of work ex as approved by ACS. So I updated my EOI and the points went down to 60.
> 
> NEXT YEAR???  ohh man really? How r u doing this calculation? Is there anything I can do to increase my chances here?


Prediction is based on the following analysis:

1. There are only 20 invitations per round for 261111. 

2. In the invitation round 07-10, 65 pointers were invited up to 26-08.

3. No data is available for the 21-10 round yet.


It means that if you have only 60 points and you want to get invited, the following conditions must be met:

1. There are not enough 65 pointers to fill the 20 positions who are waiting till 26-08.

2. There are not enough new EOIs with 65 points or higher.

3. If 60 pointers are invited, they will be invited based on the date submitted. We don't know when was the last time 60 pointers got invited for this occupation.


60 pointers waiting in line obviously more than the available ceilings for the total year. 

This information is only for 261111(ICT Business Analyst).


----------



## saurabh_mgm

*Please add me as well*

Hi Guys,
Please add me as well to the list

saurabh - 189 - 261311 - 60 points - 19th July 13.


----------



## prattech

nickstv12 said:


> Hi Prattech,
> 
> Can you confirm if you have received invitation in the 21st 2013 invitation round?
> Also can you please tell us your occupation?
> 
> Thanks in advance...
> 
> Cheers!


Yes, I have received it in 21st Oct's round with 60 points for occupation 261311 - Analyst Programmer.


----------



## prattech

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> relax. See, if your ACS letter is valid and didn't expire yet, then no need to worry about the new rules of deduction of 2/4 years by ACS, as this is applicable for new applicants only. If you atill gets 5 points from skill select and all you work experience is calculated towards skilled one, you should not be worried at all.
> 
> Your visa application will not be refuted for sure because of the above issue.
> 
> Then, what are you waiting for, go and apply for visa.
> 
> all the best,
> sathiya


Hello Sathiya, thank for your kind words. 
However, is there any offical announcement for this? I heard of a rejection today due to experience deduction and people with old letter are still confused on experience deduction.


----------



## esrao_in

Received Invite

esrao_in - 26313 - 60 Points - 4th June 2013


----------



## sathiyaseelan

prattech said:


> Hello Sathiya, thank for your kind words.
> However, is there any offical announcement for this? I heard of a rejection today due to experience deduction and people with old letter are still confused on experience deduction.


Buddy,

The rule of experience deduction is introduced by ACS and not DIAC. DIAC/Case officer simply compares the experience awarded by ACS against the one claimed by candidate in visa application/EOI form. It may be due to the fact that ACS letter might have been expired before they lodged the visa or so.

if your ACS skills assessment letter is valid then, you should not be worried.

i guess i see this in ACS's website itself, but, not sure. Better you surf the same on it's website yet the information i gave above is correct,.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## kmann

esrao_in said:


> Received Invite
> 
> esrao_in - 26313 - 60 Points - 4th June 2013


cngratzzzz buddy :amen::amen::amen: Good luck with your application.


----------



## cherry83

Hi All,

I am planning to apply EOI for VIC SS under 2613 code with 65 points.
Please let me know if there are risks involved for Victoria SS


----------



## prattech

Received invite but not a day to celebrate because experience deduction rule that has come up.

I have old ACS letter which has all my experience listed and I claimed 5 points for experienc of 4 years. If I apply for VISA, there may be chance to get it rejected with lack of 5 points for experience with 2 years deduction .


----------



## felix2020

cherry83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply EOI for VIC SS under 2613 code with 65 points.
> Please let me know if there are risks involved for Victoria SS


What do you mean by risks ?


----------



## cherry83

felix2020 said:


> What do you mean by risks ?


I mean will there be any rejections if i apply EOI for Vic SS code:2613 and with 65 points? 
Experts,

please help me


----------



## anhalim

Guys, 
Ishot has confirmed his invite, http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ctober-21st-invitation-round.html#post2107362
this is definitely a good sign for us (60 pointers ) who are waiting since May end.
wish to continue this trend so that all get invites soon, all the best guys 
Ishot's details http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nwards-60-pointers-join-here.html#post1299946


----------



## kmann

prattech said:


> Received invite but not a day to celebrate because experience deduction rule that has come up.
> 
> I have old ACS letter which has all my experience listed and I claimed 5 points for experienc of 4 years. If I apply for VISA, there may be chance to get it rejected with lack of 5 points for experience with 2 years deduction .


I guess it all depends on your case officer.I have seen a guy getting grant claiming all his exp even with new ACS result.If you are still unsure you can wait for 1 month or so as there are some applicants with old ACS format who have applied for VISA and wating for the result.

Good luck with your application......FYI I have also applied with old ACS format under 190 VIC.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## felix2020

cherry83 said:


> I mean will there be any rejections?


SS is not difficult. If you meet the minimum requirement, you will be approved.


----------



## cherry83

felix2020 said:


> SS is not difficult. If you meet the minimum requirement, you will be approved.


Felix,

I heard that there were some rejections for Vic SS recently. So scared to apply.
Any idea when NSW will open nominations?


----------



## felix2020

cherry83 said:


> Felix,
> 
> I heard that there were some rejections for Vic SS recently. So scared to apply.
> Any idea when NSW will open nominations?


NSW is closed for indefinite period of time, at least till next year.

If you have 65 points, you can apply 189. Why bother with 190 ?


----------



## cherry83

felix2020 said:


> NSW is closed for indefinite period of time, at least till next year.
> 
> If you have 65 points, you can apply 189. Why bother with 190 ?


With 189 i have only 60 points. And theres a huge back log for 60 pointers in 189 for 2613


----------



## ganpathoz2014

just a quick update my occupation code is 261111 still waiting lodged my Eoi on 26th july


----------



## jenritz

hi 
what do you mean by 190 Visa Direct Grant???


----------



## felix2020

cherry83 said:


> With 189 i have only 60 points. And theres a huge back log for 60 pointers in 189 for 2613


You should submit your EOI with 60 points for 189 and at the same time, go for 190. Victoria SS is a good option if you qualify. Research and see if you can qualify. 

I don't want to be discouraging, but you have to wait forever to wait for invitation with 60 points for 189.


----------



## prattech

0z_dream said:


> May i knw the link which u r saying about deduction u heard today,


Hey, one of my Austrlian friend's friend received rejection due to reduced experience. I don't much details at this time but I'll share when I have.


----------



## 0z_dream

prattech said:


> Hey, one of my Austrlian friend's friend received rejection due to reduced experience. I don't much details at this time but I'll share when I have.


for 189, there is no such cases if acs is valid , according to my agent


----------



## cherry83

felix2020 said:


> You should submit your EOI with 60 points for 189 and at the same time, go for 190. Victoria SS is a good option if you qualify. Research and see if you can qualify.
> 
> I don't want to be discouraging, but you have to wait forever to wait for invitation with 60 points for 189.



Thank you Felix...


----------



## Panko

Hi Guys. I have received my ACS Assessment for 2611. But with 4-years deduction. I am planning to submit EOI for 2611 with 60 Points.
Age: 30
English: 10
Degree: 15
Exp: 05

I have following queries:
If I submit an EOI, would I be able to change:
1. 190 State Sponsorship: Change in the Selected State OR Change from 'Any' to specific state?
2. I am also planning to Review ACS Assessment (this time I plan to change ANZSCO from 2611 to 2613). Can I change the ANZSCO code in EOI after the application is submitted?

Thanks.


----------



## prattech

0z_dream said:


> for 189, there is no such cases if acs is valid , according to my agent


 
Is it? That would be all time great news for me.

It means that with old ACS result, I can claim points for all experience which is mentioned on letter.


----------



## 0z_dream

prattech said:


> Is it? That would be all time great news for me.
> 
> It means that with old ACS result, I can claim points for all experience which is mentioned on letter.


yes you can for 100%, coz it is valid acs and there is no OFFICAL NEWS ABOUT DEDUCTION OF YRS. Also see the trick of nsw now , as they cannot reduce yrs of exp of applicants due to their old acs, they started to ask applicants to bring new ACS to do so and also it means to reduce the traffic to states worth 5 points. 
for 189 it is fair with acs letter


----------



## prattech

0z_dream said:


> yes you can for 100%, coz it is valid acs and there is no OFFICAL NEWS ABOUT DEDUCTION OF YRS. Also see the trick of nsw now , as they cannot reduce yrs of exp of applicants due to their old acs, they started to ask applicants to bring new ACS to do so and also it means to reduce the traffic to states worth 5 points.
> for 189 it is fair with acs letter


Ok, This is my result for reference.


*Your Master of Science (Computer Science) from XXX University completed March 2011 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
Your Bachelor of Science (Computer Science) from XXX University completed March 2008 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
20hrs per week:
Dates: 11/09 - 01/12 (2yrs 2mths)
Position: Analyst Programmer
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 02/12 - 12/12 (0yrs 10mths)
Position: XXXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA​*


----------



## Mattooose

Satya,
I know that one of our expat members with 60 pts for 2613 and visa date 8 th June got invited. But can we conclude that he is the last person in this invitation round ?


----------



## anhalim

Mattooose said:


> Satya,
> I know that one of our expat members with 60 pts for 2613 and visa date 8 th June got invited. But can we conclude that he is the last person in this invitation round ?


I think it will be too early to conclude that as nobody else has confirmed, skillset report should be out in couple of days, we cannot say anything till then.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Mattooose said:


> Satya,
> I know that one of our expat members with 60 pts for 2613 and visa date 8 th June got invited. But can we conclude that he is the last person in this invitation round ?


hi mattoose,

the one i told is unofficial as we don't know who is the last candidate for your occupation until we see the official results on skill select's website.

I was barking up the wrong tree (ha ha ha ha) that you didn't know this information.

But, he is definitely not the final candidate.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## Mattooose

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi mattoose,
> 
> the one i told is unofficial as we don't know who is the last candidate for your occupation until we see the official results on skill select's website.
> 
> I was barking up the wrong tree (ha ha ha ha) that you didn't know this information.
> 
> But, he is definitely not the final candidate.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Hi Satya,
I am trying to be as optimistic as possible, hoping that it wd have reached atleast mid Jun


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Panko said:


> Hi Guys. I have received my ACS Assessment for 2611. But with 4-years deduction. I am planning to submit EOI for 2611 with 60 Points.
> Age: 30
> English: 10
> Degree: 15
> Exp: 05
> 
> I have following queries:
> If I submit an EOI, would I be able to change:
> 1. 190 State Sponsorship: Change in the Selected State OR Change from 'Any' to specific state?
> 2. I am also planning to Review ACS Assessment (this time I plan to change ANZSCO from 2611 to 2613). Can I change the ANZSCO code in EOI after the application is submitted?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi friend,

below are my answers:

I have following queries:
If I submit an EOI, would I be able to change:
1. 190 State Sponsorship: Change in the Selected State OR Change from 'Any' to specific state?

Yes, you can change whenever you want. But, if you lodge an application to a state, then you need to select that state for getting the nomination from it. If you choose any state and apply for nomination from VIC state for instance, VIC clariefs the same by verifiying it from Your EOI and if they find that you didn't select their state, they will simply reject it. After refusal from one state, you can modify the state and apply for a different state to be nominated under 190 visa.

2. I am also planning to Review ACS Assessment (this time I plan to change ANZSCO from 2611 to 2613). Can I change the ANZSCO code in EOI after the application is submitted?
I guess, you can change this and the visa date of effect will not be changed because the overall points will not be changed yet i am unsure about this. I read somewhere in other threads regarding the same.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathish#nsw

nickstv12---------189---261311---60----26 june 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013
Mattooose-------189--------2613------60 ------21-Sep-2013



Hi guys,

can everyone in this group update this list if they haven't updated yet.? pls

Just wanna confirm that 60 pointers before 26th in this list has been cleared.. 

Thanks heaps!!
sathish

ACS+ 261312 29/09/2011 :: IELTS 7 all :: EOI Submitted on 7th July 2013 60points :: Invitation ?? :mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## Bhasker

felix2020 said:


> Prediction is based on the following analysis:
> 
> 1. There are only 20 invitations per round for 261111.
> 
> 2. In the invitation round 07-10, 65 pointers were invited up to 26-08.
> 
> 3. No data is available for the 21-10 round yet.
> 
> 
> It means that if you have only 60 points and you want to get invited, the following conditions must be met:
> 
> 1. There are not enough 65 pointers to fill the 20 positions who are waiting till 26-08.
> 
> 2. There are not enough new EOIs with 65 points or higher.
> 
> 3. If 60 pointers are invited, they will be invited based on the date submitted. We don't know when was the last time 60 pointers got invited for this occupation.
> 
> 
> 60 pointers waiting in line obviously more than the available ceilings for the total year.
> 
> This information is only for 261111(ICT Business Analyst).


okay....
My current IELTS score is:
Listening: 8.5, Reading: 8.5, Speaking: 7.5, Writing: 7.0, Overall band: 8.0

EOI took the language ability score as 7.0

If I take IELTS again and maybe get a 7.5 overall....tht'll add 5 more points right?
But If I score lesser than what I have got now, will my previous score be discarded?

Apart from IELTS what else can I do to increase point score?


----------



## jre05

prattech said:


> Ok, This is my result for reference.
> 
> 
> *Your Master of Science (Computer Science) from XXX University completed March 2011 has been
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing
> Your Bachelor of Science (Computer Science) from XXX University completed March 2008 has been
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
> 20hrs per week:
> Dates: 11/09 - 01/12 (2yrs 2mths)
> Position: Analyst Programmer
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 02/12 - 12/12 (0yrs 10mths)
> Position: XXXX
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA​*


So you claim 3 years experience? (Thus 5 points?)

When was your ACS result came?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

sathish#nsw said:


> nickstv12---------189---261311---60----26 june 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
> slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
> xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
> sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013
> Mattooose-------189--------2613------60 ------21-Sep-2013
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> can everyone in this group update this list if they haven't updated yet.? pls
> 
> Just wanna confirm that 60 pointers before 26th in this list has been cleared..
> 
> Thanks heaps!!
> sathish
> 
> ACS+ 261312 29/09/2011 :: IELTS 7 all :: EOI Submitted on 7th July 2013 60points :: Invitation ?? :mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:



Hey before 26th? How do you say that? Any evidence ?

We have seen evidence of June 8th (Ishot named guy here - Onshore) got invited.

Please point the links and evidences that you have, it will motivate all.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## felix2020

Bhasker said:


> okay....
> My current IELTS score is:
> Listening: 8.5, Reading: 8.5, Speaking: 7.5, Writing: 7.0, Overall band: 8.0
> 
> EOI took the language ability score as 7.0
> 
> If I take IELTS again and maybe get a 7.5 overall....tht'll add 5 more points right?
> But If I score lesser than what I have got now, will my previous score be discarded?
> 
> Apart from IELTS what else can I do to increase point score?


1. If you improve from 7.0 to 7.5, you don't get any additional points. However, if you score 8 in each, you can get 10 points extra.

2. If you have a partner who can get positive skill assessment in an occupation in SOL and 6 in each, you can get 5 points extra.

3. If you can pass NAATI community language test, you can get 5 points extra.

4. You can also go for state sponsorship (When you get approved by the state, you are automatically invited).


----------



## prattech

0z_dream said:


> Go ahead frnd,


 
 It gives me confidence friend. However, I would invest some time before I apply since I have 60 days to find more.

Also, it's going to be huge amount - around 3 lacs to be lost if application is rejected.


----------



## jre05

felix2020 said:


> 1. If you improve from 7.0 to 7.5, you don't get any additional points. However, if you score 8 in each, you can get 10 points extra.
> 
> 2. If you have a partner who can get positive skill assessment in an occupation in SOL and 6 in each, you can get 5 points extra.
> 
> 3. If you can pass NAATI community language test, you can get 5 points extra.
> 
> 4. You can also go for state sponsorship (When you get approved by the state, you are automatically invited).


Hey

Any good pointers for NAATI? Atleast soem sample kits? No where in net I get  

Their website charges a lot for sample kits. Before I proceed with that, I want to see how easy or difficult it is to crack.

I have researched many forums, where people say it is not so easy, and many pas sthrough re-evaluation of their results. I am ok to spend 1000 AUD as long as I get 5 points  HaHa.

Any guidance or kits if you have any please?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

Mattooose said:


> Satya,
> I know that one of our expat members with 60 pts for 2613 and visa date 8 th June got invited. But can we conclude that he is the last person in this invitation round ?


Looks like a guy named Sathish mentioned applicants until 26th June was cleared in the Pratech 2613 60 pointers waiting for 189 invite thread. However, I have requested him for the evidences of it quoting the same like you that we know until 8th June (Ishot named guy) who got invited.

Please check that thread.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

jenritz said:


> hi
> what do you mean by 190 Visa Direct Grant???


Direct grant means, you front load all the forms as per checklist and the CO will never have to ask you any documents as you would have already uploaded every documents that are in checklist. Only he verifies everything and if he is fine with that, he will give you a surprise grant which is called direct grant.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## ganpathoz2014

ccham said:


> nickstv12---------189---261311---60----26 june 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
> slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
> *Thepan-------------189---261313---60---- 12th July 2013*
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> daniel-------189---261313---60---14th July 2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
> xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
> sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013
> Mattooose-------189--------2613------60 ------21-Sep-2013
> 
> 
> Updated the list.


can u please chane my occupation code to 261111 i fall under it business analyst


----------



## prattech

jre05 said:


> So you claim 3 years experience? (Thus 5 points?)
> 
> When was your ACS result came?
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


 
Yes JR.

My ACS result came on 11th Feb 2013.


----------



## jre05

prattech said:


> Yes JR.
> 
> My ACS result came on 11th Feb 2013.


Ok yours looks like same case as of Ishot named guy (Only difference is he is in Melbourne now, so onshore).

Two of your cases would help future invitation receivers like me and others and give confidence as many of us fall in same category.

Hope it all goes smooth for you, Ishot and all of us.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Panko

I have submitted EOI with 60 Points for 261111.
Hoping against the hope. What say you?


----------



## goodguy2

dchiniwal said:


> Now that you have the invite, you got to submit the visa application.
> 
> There are about 17 pages to be filled which can be done in 20 mins if you have all the data on hand.
> 
> Keep your payment options ready as you got to do the payment at the end of 17th page.
> 
> Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online
> 
> Refer the link above.
> 
> You can go ahead and arrange for PCC and preferably the Meds. Though there are various opinions on when to get these, i would suggest sooner the better.
> 
> Considering the 8 weeks timeline, i would suggest you do this ASAP. 8 weeks would be round about Christmas which means DIAC is shut from December 20 to Jan 13th. So, even if you apply today (monday) you would hit 8 weeks on 16th December just in time, hoping you submit all the docs in advance wish you will have the sweet news just before Xmas
> 
> All the very best.



Hi Buddy,

Thanks for ur wishes. I was held up the whole day today. Had a busy day.

Yup even I am targeting December 3rd week.

Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

felix2020 said:


> Congratulation again man !!
> 
> Yeah no problem.
> 
> You can also PM me any time. Good luck with the rest of the process.



Thanks again felix2020,

I will def not hesitate to contact u.

Thanks for ur wishes.

Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

Yenigalla said:


> Hearty Congratulations to all my friends who got an invite and wish them all a speedy process ahead..Good news before Diwali and am sure you will recieve the grant before Christmas...
> Happy times ahead..



Thanks you so much Yenigalla,


Goodluck to u 2.


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

sathiyaseelan said:


> Wow, undoubtedly, this is a great news and finally me and felix2020 have predicted your chances and invite has come..
> 
> Happy for you buddy and you joined my club.. cool to see you..
> 
> Hope further everything will be hassle-free to all who got invites (including us, of course).
> 
> All the best
> sathiya



Dear Sathiya,:cool2:


I'm so sorry cudnt get back to u earlier. I was held up the whole day today.

U predicted rt. I will send u a bottle of wine. 

Hope that u too have a hassle free visa grant. We will try to share as much knowledge as possible abt the entire process as we move forward. 

Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

jre05 said:


> Oh Good Guy, so glad to hear that; great buddy, have a blast now
> 
> Congratulations to you and since you are a good guy, you got invite soon
> 
> Wish you and Sathiya and all others who received invite a speedy grant
> 
> Best regards,
> JR



Dear JR,

Thanks you so much for ur wishes.

I wish u well in ur process too.

Will start the application process v soon.

Write to soon JR.

Talk soon.

Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

simple_man said:


> My Hearty Congrats and Well Wishes to Good Guy , Sathya and all fellow members who got the Invite....good to hear that 60 Pointers are now back in the GAME.
> 
> I have applied for ICT Biz Analyst - 2611 , which I believe has the lesser number of Invite slots left when compared to other golden occupation. I did lodge my EOI on August 8th, 2013 and was not the lucky one for yesterday's Invite.
> 
> Just wanted to know if any 2611 applicants with 60 got invite , if yes , may I know the Visa Date of Effect ?
> 
> I have been a silent spectator so far...however was seeing all those Inspiration messages form Sathya and other seniors....I shall persist and be hopeful...
> 
> Any analysis anyone might have done of 2611 is most welcome to share here...
> 
> 
> Cheers .
> simple_man
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ANZCO Code : 2611 (ICT - Biz Analyst) | ACS: 23/02/2013| Result: 02/05/2012 | IELTS: 8.5/7/7/7 - 27/04/2013| EOI submitted: 08/08/2013 |Invite : Not Yet|




Hi simple_man, 

Thanks for ur wishes. Sorry for not writing earlier.

U will get an invite v soon. Just wait for the next round.

Stay in touch. Have a gud one.

Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

Mack1982 said:


> Congrats man... always good to see people getting invites for 263111. I am in the same boat.



Dear Mack1982,


Thank you so much.


Good to know that u r also in teh same Occupation ie 263111.


I wish u well in ur process. 


Please share ur timeline.


Keep in touch.


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

verg said:


> felix2020, exactly as you said, I also was invited!
> 
> Already lodged it, just attaching documents. Thanks, everyone!



Congrats verg,


I too got the invite today.


Stay in touch.


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

felix2020 said:


> By the way, did you ever get an email from the skill select with the invitation ? If not, then it is possible that the system has glitches.
> 
> I never got an email when I submitted my EOI.



I got the email felix2020. My bad...that I was hald asleep

Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

felix2020 said:


> It may be possible that the email was never sent out because of a system glitch. Everyone who didn't get invited should check with their skill select accounts to make sure.



Hi felix2020,


U r absolutely rt felix2020. 


One shud chk their skillselect by loggin in.


Thats teh best way to check.


I was spewing unnecessarily.:spit:


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## slvicky

ccham said:


> nickstv12---------189---261311---60----26 june 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
> slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
> *Thepan-------------189---261313---60---- 12th July 2013*
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> daniel-------189---261313---60---14th July 2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
> xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
> sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013
> Mattooose-------189--------2613------60 ------21-Sep-2013
> 
> 
> Updated the list.



Hope there won't be any big surprises in next 2-3 rounds  So most of us can get through this loooooooooooooooooonnng waiting queue :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## xxxxxxxxmdaqueel

Hi, 

I am new to this forum. Congratulation to all who got invitation on 21-Oct-13.

My details are below

Ocp-261312, EOI date 31-Aug-13 with 60 points

Please include me in the list


Thanks.


----------



## ccham

nickstv12---------189---261311---60----26 june 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
Thepan-------------189---261313---60---- 12th July 2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
daniel-------189---261313---60---14th July 2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261111---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
mdaqueel-------189--------261312--------60-----31st August, 2013
ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013
Mattooose-------189--------2613**------60 ------21-Sep-2013 


Updated the list.


----------



## felix2020

Did anyone hear the news that recent Australian graduates will no longer be able to get a full ACS skill assessment for the purpose of PR ? They must work in a relevant occupation for at least one year before they are eligible for PR. 

News & Updates | Australian Computer Society


----------



## goodguy2

felix2020 said:


> Did anyone hear the news that recent Australian graduates will no longer be able to get a full ACS skill assessment for the purpose of PR ? They must work in a relevant occupation for at least one year before they are eligible for PR.
> 
> News & Updates | Australian Computer Society



Hi felix2020,


Scary situation eh?


Thanks for sharing the info.


Its a must read.



Thank you.



Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## felix2020

goodguy2 said:


> Hi felix2020,
> 
> 
> Scary situation eh?
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the info.
> 
> 
> Its a must read.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Well, if this is really the case effective October 28, then thousands of international students completing degrees in Australia will be in a difficult situation because finding jobs in a relevant occupation is not easy. Even if they find one, they will have to wait one year before they can get a full skill assessment from ACS.

I am waiting for more clarification on this.


----------



## goodguy2

felix2020 said:


> Well, if this is really the case effective October 28, then thousands of international students completing degrees in Australia will be in a difficult situation because finding jobs in a relevant occupation is not easy. Even if they find one, they will have to wait one year before they can get a full skill assessment from ACS.
> 
> I am waiting for more clarification on this.



Hi felix2020,


This new rule will invite alot many posts for sure.


I feel for the intl students though .... They r making it very hard.


Oh yes I totally agree... with such an economic situation, this intro of new rule will make the comp even tuffer.


Not a very gud rule for wannabe migrants who r studying paying so much.


Thank you.



Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## just-curious

Hi Everyone,

I am new here. Just wanted to know the chances of getting a invite with 70 points in the dangerous 6 skill category of Other Engineering Professionals in the 4th Nov round. I submitted my EOI on the 18th of Oct for 189 category.

Regards
Just-curious


----------



## sathish#nsw

jre05 said:


> Hey before 26th? How do you say that? Any evidence ?
> 
> We have seen evidence of June 8th (Ishot named guy here - Onshore) got invited.
> 
> Please point the links and evidences that you have, it will motivate all.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR



Hi JR,

This is the latest list I could see in this thread. So I requested everyone in this group to update the list if they haven't done before. 

nickstv12---------189---261311---60----26 june 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013
Mattooose-------189--------2613------60 ------21-Sep-2013

ACS+ 261312 29/09/2011 :: IELTS 7 all :: EOI Submitted on 7th July 2013 60points :: Invitation ?? ray:


----------



## felix2020

just-curious said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new here. Just wanted to know the chances of getting a invite with 70 points in the dangerous 6 skill category of Other Engineering Professionals in the 4th Nov round. I submitted my EOI on the 18th of Oct for 189 category.
> 
> Regards
> Just-curious


You will be getting invited for sure... 100% guaranteed. Get ready to be invited on Nov 4th and lodge your visa application.


----------



## rahool

prattech said:


> It gives me confidence friend. However, I would invest some time before I apply since I have 60 days to find more.
> 
> Also, it's going to be huge amount - around 3 lacs to be lost if application is rejected.


What's with ACS now? I also got the invitation in last round. And, my degree was assessed on 10-09-2012. What's the different between new assessment latter and old one?


----------



## sumdur

ccham said:


> nickstv12---------189---261311---60----26 june 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
> slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
> Thepan-------------189---261313---60---- 12th July 2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> daniel-------189---261313---60---14th July 2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261111---60---26th July,2013
> Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
> xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
> sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
> mdaqueel-------189--------261312--------60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013
> Mattooose-------189--------2613**------60 ------21-Sep-2013
> 
> 
> Updated the list.


Why the applicants before 26th June is removed. Please explain.

There is a confusion becuase of this list of 26th June onwards floating in this thread.

If as this list shows, the applicants between 28th May to 26th June (nearly 1 month) are cleared then majority of July guys can expct the invitation in next round in Diwali.

The evidence I have seen is till 8th June, that means 10days of waiting list is getting cleared in each round.

Finally let us wait till the result get published, then we can estimate for the next rounds.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## just-curious

felix2020 said:


> You will be getting invited for sure... 100% guaranteed. Get ready to be invited on Nov 4th and lodge your visa application.


Thanks for your encouraging response Felix. Wish I too could have the same level of confidence as you. Thanks again.

Cheers
J-C


----------



## ccham

sumdur said:


> Why the applicants before 26th June is removed. Please explain.
> 
> There is a confusion becuase of this list of 26th June onwards floating in this thread.
> 
> If as this list shows, the applicants between 28th May to 26th June (nearly 1 month) are cleared then majority of July guys can expct the invitation in next round in Diwali.
> 
> The evidence I have seen is till 8th June, that means 10days of waiting list is getting cleared in each round.
> 
> Finally let us wait till the result get published, then we can estimate for the next rounds.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


yes you are true, we have evidence only until june 8. if someone may be accidentally removed, if so please re add them.


----------



## ganpathoz2014

Can you please let me know what would be the case of ICT business analyst have any 60 pointers before been invited


----------



## sathish#nsw

ccham said:


> yes you are true, we have evidence only until june 8. if someone may be accidentally removed, if so please re add them.


_Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013_
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013


I guess this is the new list. Please update this one. 


ACS+ 261312 29/09/2011 :: IELTS 7 all :: EOI Submitted on 7th July 2013 60points :: Invitation ?? ray:


----------



## Mattooose

Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013
Mattooose----189---261312---60--21st Sept


----------



## yuri_gagari

Hi Everyone, 

I am new here, need guidance and advice, 

I have applied for EOI with 60 points 28th August 2013, Anzco Occupation Code: 261313, any hopes of getting invitation in the next few rounds and since some new rules have been applied for 485, any advise and guidance will highly be appreciated.. 

Thanks.


----------



## jre05

Mattooose said:


> Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
> prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
> esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
> GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
> Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
> anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
> slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
> xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
> sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013
> Mattooose----189---261312---60--21st Sept


Mattooose,

Ahh you need to remove the red highlighted ones from the list and updated it with yours. Sathish has highlighted few invites in red because they already got invited, just to show the differences of old and new list. Thus, red highlighted members will not longer have to be part of our list.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

Mattooose said:


> Rahool-----------189---261313---60---28th may, 2013
> Svshinde83-------189---261313---60---30th May 2013
> tataussie-----------189---261312---60---1st June,2013
> prattech-----------189---261313---60---1st June,2013
> esrao_in-----------189---261313---60---4th June,2013
> GurgaonCouple--189---261311---60---8th June,2013
> Ishot---------------189---261313---60---8th June,2013
> anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
> slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
> xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
> sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013
> Mattooose----189---261312---60--21st Sept


Mattooose,

Ahh you need to remove the red highlighted ones from the list and updated it with yours. Sathish has highlighted few invites in red because they already got invited, just to show the differences of old and new list. Thus, red highlighted members will not longer have to be part of our list.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

Guys,

Some confusion. We have to check, from ANHALIM, and further upto 27th June, anyone has got invited (Three guys). Then the list should be updated.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sathiyaseelan

yuri_gagari said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new here, need guidance and advice,
> 
> I have applied for EOI with 60 points 28th August 2013, Anzco Occupation Code: 261313, any hopes of getting invitation in the next few rounds and since some new rules have been applied for 485, any advise and guidance will highly be appreciated..
> 
> Thanks.


Hi buddy,

Lt me explore all avenues in regards to your case.

1. Firstly, your roup code 2613 is one among the competitive occupations that follow a different rules to invite candidates. Hence, the competition seems to be high.

2. However, in last round held on 21/10/2013, unofficially, one fellow with 60 points having the visa date of effect on 8th June, got the invite. This is obviously a great relief and a happy new to all 60 pointers who have been waiting for invitations for so long.

3. But, as your lodging date is 28/08/2013, you need to wait few more months at least as the backlog of 60 pointers who lodged their EOI prior to you will occupy the seats in another 2 or 3 rounds. Your chances of getting an invite is good enough in later months of the program year, perhaps, January, February etc.

4. Your occupation has very good figure of at least 76 invites per round which is simply gue under 189 visa. TRhis facilitates 60 point holders to get invites. Moreover, the number of better scorers such as 70, 75 will be reduced as expected.

Taking all facts into accopunt, you will get an invite but with a delay. Once the results for 21st October round are out, then we can predict your chances better.

All the best,
sathiya


----------



## Mattooose

Guys,
Sorry for retaining people who got invited in the list. I am removing them...

anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013
Mattooose----189---261312---60--21st Sept


----------



## sathiyaseelan

just-curious said:


> Thanks for your encouraging response Felix. Wish I too could have the same level of confidence as you. Thanks again.
> 
> Cheers
> J-C


hi just curious, 

I know you are more curious to get to know your chances of invite (ha ha ha). See, in last round, other engineering professionals witnessed 70 pointers with visa date of effect 31/08/2013. So, having 70 points is undoubtedly an added advantage that helps beat 65/60 pointers mercilessly (ha ha ha). 

However, the people holding 70 points only are invited for your occupation that means huge competition for your profile. Other 5 occupations started picking 65/60 pointers whereas your group code still invites only 70 pointers according to the results of September 16th round.

There is again a gap of 16 days between the last invite and the date of invitation round within which there might be few 70 pointers. Furthermore, top 5/6 candidates under your occupation will be invited in every round. But, this trend can't go further in a long run.

As a result, you may get an invite in next round itself and in the owrst case, within the last round of November for sure.. 

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## Mattooose

Just A concern...
In Oct 7 round, the last visa date of effect was 5th may..
In Sept 16th round, it was 28th may.
Only way that this could happen is that one (or more) person has suspended his EOI during the sept 16th round and again activated it during the Oct 7th round. I assume that the number of persons who has done this (suspending during sept 16th and activating during Oct 7) would be very very less (mostly it would be only one person).
Hence in effect, in Oct 22 nd round we have only moved from May 28th to Jun 8th(worst case with the current evidence) . or the best case is May 28th to Jun 19th ...
Any thoughts from experts ?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Mattooose said:


> Just A concern...
> In Oct 7 round, the last visa date of effect was 5th may..
> In Sept 16th round, it was 28th may.
> Only way that this could happen is that one (or more) person has suspended his EOI during the sept 16th round and again activated it during the Oct 7th round. I assume that the number of persons who has done this (suspending during sept 16th and activating during Oct 7) would be very very less (mostly it would be only one person).
> Hence in effect, in Oct 22 nd round we have only moved from May 28th to Jun 8th(worst case with the current evidence) . or the best case is May 28th to Jun 19th ...
> Any thoughts from experts ?


Hi mattoose,

You are as sharp as tack (ha ha ha). I really appreciate your analysis and your thought is really good. However, i have few more inputs to be added. See, in last few rounds held, DIAC stopped giving family sponsored visa (489) and even i read this in another thread. As this visa date of effect is both for 189 and 489 visas, why it should not be the last visa date of effect under 489?

So, in last round that was held on 07/10/2013, they started releasing 489 visas for the ones who lodged under family sponsorship. I agree that this number is very less yet this is, i trust, for the 489 visa.

I guess, the invites for software engineering group might have been moved till mid of June, according to me. it should not be more than that.

All the best,

sathiya


----------



## yuri_gagari

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> Lt me explore all avenues in regards to your case.
> 
> 1. Firstly, your roup code 2613 is one among the competitive occupations that follow a different rules to invite candidates. Hence, the competition seems to be high.
> 
> 2. However, in last round held on 21/10/2013, unofficially, one fellow with 60 points having the visa date of effect on 8th June, got the invite. This is obviously a great relief and a happy new to all 60 pointers who have been waiting for invitations for so long.
> 
> 3. But, as your lodging date is 28/08/2013, you need to wait few more months at least as the backlog of 60 pointers who lodged their EOI prior to you will occupy the seats in another 2 or 3 rounds. Your chances of getting an invite is good enough in later months of the program year, perhaps, January, February etc.
> 
> 4. Your occupation has very good figure of at least 76 invites per round which is simply gue under 189 visa. TRhis facilitates 60 point holders to get invites. Moreover, the number of better scorers such as 70, 75 will be reduced as expected.
> 
> Taking all facts into accopunt, you will get an invite but with a delay. Once the results for 21st October round are out, then we can predict your chances better.
> 
> All the best,
> sathiya


Hi there, 

Thanks for taking time and give me a broad view of whats happening, yeh lets wait and see what happens. My concern is the new border rules which they are saying students with 485 will have to have 1 year work experience to be eligible to apply for PR..

Thanks once again for all the help and information.


----------



## Mattooose

Satya,
Whats more, this was expected to be a round for 60 ptrs as we all knew that there is very less number of 65 ptrs ....
It is really disgusting to be waiting like this knowing that I have a long long long way to go...
Mattooose


----------



## just-curious

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi just curious,
> 
> I know you are more curious to get to know your chances of invite (ha ha ha). See, in last round, other engineering professionals witnessed 70 pointers with visa date of effect 31/08/2013. So, having 70 points is undoubtedly an added advantage that helps beat 65/60 pointers mercilessly (ha ha ha).
> 
> However, the people holding 70 points only are invited for your occupation that means huge competition for your profile. Other 5 occupations started picking 65/60 pointers whereas your group code still invites only 70 pointers according to the results of September 16th round.
> 
> There is again a gap of 16 days between the last invite and the date of invitation round within which there might be few 70 pointers. Furthermore, top 5/6 candidates under your occupation will be invited in every round. But, this trend can't go further in a long run.
> 
> As a result, you may get an invite in next round itself and in the owrst case, within the last round of November for sure..
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

Thanks for the detailed analysis which I had also done myself & was curious to know about its accuracy or was I unduly worried. To add to your analysis even in 7th Oct round the cutoff for my category was 70 with last candidate having 17 days gap of EOI & invite.
Moreover if my calculations are right then the 1st round gets 5 invites & 2nd round gets 4, every month for my skill set based on ceiling cap & pro rata basis allotment. 
Guess my analysis was right since it matches with yours. My problem is if I am not invited by 4th of Nov I go back to 60 points bracket. So lets see how things go.
Thanks for your reply.

Cheers
J-C


----------



## Bhasker

felix2020 said:


> 1. If you improve from 7.0 to 7.5, you don't get any additional points. However, if you score 8 in each, you can get 10 points extra.
> 
> 2. If you have a partner who can get positive skill assessment in an occupation in SOL and 6 in each, you can get 5 points extra.
> 
> 3. If you can pass NAATI community language test, you can get 5 points extra.
> 
> 4. You can also go for state sponsorship (When you get approved by the state, you are automatically invited).


Thanks for responding felix.

If I go for IELTS again but score less than before, will I lose what even the 60 points that I have now? As in, which score will be considered then? the best of two or the latest score?

First step to get SS is getting nominated right? Which is the best thread for getting info on SS on this forum?


----------



## JoeJoe123

Hey all,
I have lodged my application for 189 visa Business Analyst 26111 on 12/9/2013. I have overall 65 points.
I couldn't get a clear understanding of what happened on 21st October round. 
Anyone knows what was the cut off date? and what is my chance?
I didn't get any email yet, and I don't see any new update on my skillselect page. Please advice.


----------



## just-curious

Bhasker said:


> Thanks for responding felix.
> 
> If I go for IELTS again but score less than before, will I lose what even the 60 points that I have now? As in, which score will be considered then? the best of two or the latest score?
> 
> First step to get SS is getting nominated right? Which is the best thread for getting info on SS on this forum?


Hi Bhasker,

As far as I know regarding IELTS, the system will consider the TRN number you fill in the EOI application. If you get lesser in the next attempt you need not upload the new TRN & if you do better simply update the old with the new TRN.

Cheers
J-C


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Mattooose said:


> Satya,
> Whats more, this was expected to be a round for 60 ptrs as we all knew that there is very less number of 65 ptrs ....
> It is really disgusting to be waiting like this knowing that I have a long long long way to go...
> Mattooose


Hi buddy,

Don't worry. See, its all about being optimistic while you wait for several milestones. it took about 4 months for me to get the invite after lodging EOI with 60 points and got invite after 50 days with 65 points.

One more thing, getting delayed positive result is far more better than receiving a negative outcome in no time. Patience and encouragement is the key to succeed.

Hope one day, you get what you wanted. So, no point in worrying about that thing and be contented and glad on what you hold now. But, it doesn't mean that you should not work hard for better one, be it life style, immigration, job, and so on.

I pray for you,

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Bhasker said:


> Thanks for responding felix.
> 
> If I go for IELTS again but score less than before, will I lose what even the 60 points that I have now? As in, which score will be considered then? the best of two or the latest score?
> 
> First step to get SS is getting nominated right? Which is the best thread for getting info on SS on this forum?


 Bhasker,

Below are the links for getting insight on state sponsorship. Refer them before posting any queries over there. They are few of the best resources.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/122549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...140168-south-australia-state-sponsorship.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/138749-nsw-state-sponsorship-progress.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/154445-wa-state-sponsorship.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ct-canberra-state-sponsorship-applicants.html

As far as IELTS marks are concerned, it is you who has to give the IELTS scores and hence you can upload the better results and can update as and when you get better results in IELTS. However, note that with change if=n IELTS scores from 7 to 8 bands, your visa date will be modified accordingly. DIAC/Skill select will not check your score in IELTS history, they have many other tasks to carry out. (ha ha ha)

So, if you have enough fund, you can sit as many time as you can and change the IELTS scores, if you get the incremented ones.

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

just-curious said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Thanks for the detailed analysis which I had also done myself & was curious to know about its accuracy or was I unduly worried. To add to your analysis even in 7th Oct round the cutoff for my category was 70 with last candidate having 17 days gap of EOI & invite.
> Moreover if my calculations are right then the 1st round gets 5 invites & 2nd round gets 4, every month for my skill set based on ceiling cap & pro rata basis allotment.
> Guess my analysis was right since it matches with yours. My problem is if I am not invited by 4th of Nov I go back to 60 points bracket. So lets see how things go.
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Cheers
> J-C


Hi buddy,

sorry to hear that your points will be reduced to 60. But, don't have any clue how this wait drastically reduces 10 points.

But, be patient and confident and i pray for you.

Sathiya


----------



## saurabh_mgm

Can you please add me to the list:

Saurabh - 189 -- 261311 - 60 - 19th July 2013


----------



## just-curious

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> sorry to hear that your points will be reduced to 60. But, don't have any clue how this wait drastically reduces 10 points.
> 
> But, be patient and confident and i pray for you.
> 
> Sathiya


Thanks Sathiya,

I do need all the prayers. Will elaborate things after the 4th results.

Cheers
J-C


----------



## Mattooose

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> Don't worry. See, its all about being optimistic while you wait for several milestones. it took about 4 months for me to get the invite after lodging EOI with 60 points and got invite after 50 days with 65 points.
> 
> One more thing, getting delayed positive result is far more better than receiving a negative outcome in no time. Patience and encouragement is the key to succeed.
> 
> Hope one day, you get what you wanted. So, no point in worrying about that thing and be contented and glad on what you hold now. But, it doesn't mean that you should not work hard for better one, be it life style, immigration, job, and so on.
> 
> I pray for you,
> 
> Sathiya


Thanks mate !
With catch you in Aus end of next year :humble:


----------



## Bhasker

just-curious said:


> Hi Bhasker,
> 
> As far as I know regarding IELTS, the system will consider the TRN number you fill in the EOI application. If you get lesser in the next attempt you need not upload the new TRN & if you do better simply update the old with the new TRN.
> 
> Cheers
> J-C


Thanks JC. Considering doing this and SS. Getting 8 in each isn't easy, maybe SS is the answer for me.


----------



## Mattooose

Added Saurabh.

anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
Saurabh -----------189 --261311---60---19th July,2913
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013
Mattooose----189---261312---60--21st Sept


----------



## saurabh_mgm

Thanks Mattooose.


----------



## 0z_dream

Hey Mathoose, can u add me
0z_dream-----189------261312-----65----- 22 Oct 2013


----------



## Mattooose

0z_dream said:


> Hey Mathoose, can u add me
> 0z_dream-----189------261312-----65----- 22 Oct 2013


Bro,
with 65 pts, you will defenitely get the invitation in the next round (Nov 4th).
You are safe


----------



## maddy13885

Can you add me to the list please

maddy13885----189---261313---60--09 October


----------



## pink7231

Can you pls update mine
Pink7231-----189---261311---60---23rd Aug,2013


----------



## 0z_dream

Mattooose said:


> Bro,
> with 65 pts, you will defenitely get the invitation in the next round (Nov 4th).
> You are safe


Thanks.. Sis..not bro


----------



## Mattooose

Guys,
You are free to add your name in the list.. 
I have added Maddy and Pink..


anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
Saurabh -----------189 --261311---60---19th July,2913
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231-----189---261311---60---23rd Aug,2013
sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013
Mattooose----189---261312---60--21st Sept
maddy13885----189---261313---60--09 October


----------



## 0z_dream

Im scared about further steps..im holding old acs


----------



## Rokar

Can anybody please help me out with some information on what all documents required for submitting an EOI.


----------



## Mattooose

Rokar said:


> Can anybody please help me out with some information on what all documents required for submitting an EOI.


Submitting eoi does not need any doc. But you need to provide details such as ACS ref number, ielts number, edu qualification details. During visa application, they take these docs & cross verify with the information that was provided in eoi


----------



## Moksh

Can you please add me for 261313 with 65 points for 489 visa...applied on 26th Sep, 2013


----------



## Moksh

I had submitted EOI in 261313 with 65 points for 489 visa...applied on 26th Sep, 2013


----------



## rahool

0z_dream said:


> Im scared about further steps..im holding old acs


What is old ACS can you please guys update me? I got ACS +ve on 10-10-2012, and got the invitation few days back, applying for subclass 189. I have been reading this old ACS and new ACS thing from last few days. What is it? I did contact with ACS they said these rules are for subclass 485.


----------



## Moksh

I had submitted EOI in 261313 with 65 points for 489 visa...applied on 26th Sep, 2013. Can you please let me know the invitation chances as I did not receive invitation on 7th and 21st Oct?


----------



## felix2020

Moksh said:


> I had submitted EOI in 261313 with 65 points for 489 visa...applied on 26th Sep, 2013


Did you get invited ?


----------



## felix2020

Moksh said:


> I had submitted EOI in 261313 with 65 points for 489 visa...applied on 26th Sep, 2013. Can you please let me know the invitation chances as I did not receive invitation on 7th and 21st Oct?


Are you sure you have 65 points ?

They may have different rules for invitation for 189 and 489.

Because under 189, all people got invited with 65 points or higher, even some 60 pointers got invited.

We need to confirm if there is any different rule for 489.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

rahool said:


> What is old ACS can you please guys update me? I got ACS +ve on 10-10-2012, and got the invitation few days back, applying for subclass 189. I have been reading this old ACS and new ACS thing from last few days. What is it? I did contact with ACS they said these rules are for subclass 485.


hi friend,

a new rule has been implemented by ACS to assess one's work experience and validated it as skilled employment. Now, one although hold relevant experience on same profile, if he applies for skills assessment now, his initial experience of 2/4/6 years may not be named skilled employment and as a result, he can't claim points for this experience. i have given below the examples of this reduction for all 3 cases.

Skills assessment for employment is based on various factors such as the number of subjects you studied related to the current occupation you work on, The comparison of current roles and responsibilities against that of aussie occupation, etc. 

For instance, if a engineering candidate with mechanical engineering discipline, just for an example, works as Software engineer after graduation, then do you think that in his curriculum he could have studied many ICT related subjects and experimented Software labs? The answer is no, He, following graduation, after joining the company only, initiated learning ABC's of coding for instance. So, ACS thinks that a Non ICT degree holder needs at least 4/6 years to gain profound technical competencies to be called "skilled professional". This actually varies from one candidate to another and one profile to other. 

Let's take information technology in engineering degree as another example where the candidate after studies works as Software engineer and he already covered many of his subjects and labs under the same profile, i mean Software programming, C, C++ and other software associated subjects. Hence, ACS feels that only 2 years are needed for this candidate to gain skilled level. That's why they deduct only 2 years in this case.

For another case, where a fellow works as software engineer following the completion of ECE degree that has a decent number of software programming subjects. So, this case could be the deduction of 4 years as to acquire skilled levels.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## felix2020

Does anyone think there is a different rules for invitation for 189 and 190 ? I have read some posts some 65 pointers in 489 are not getting invited, but under same occupation, 60 pointers are getting invited for 189.


----------



## rahool

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friend,
> 
> a new rule has been implemented by ACS to assess one's work experience and validated it as skilled employment. Now, one although hold relevant experience on same profile, if he applies for skills assessment now, his initial experience of 2/4/6 years may not be named skilled employment and as a result, he can't claim points for this experience. i have given below the examples of this reduction for all 3 cases.
> 
> Skills assessment for employment is based on various factors such as the number of subjects you studied related to the current occupation you work on, The comparison of current roles and responsibilities against that of aussie occupation, etc.
> 
> For instance, if a engineering candidate with mechanical engineering discipline, just for an example, works as Software engineer after graduation, then do you think that in his curriculum he could have studied many ICT related subjects and experimented Software labs? The answer is no, He, following graduation, after joining the company only, initiated learning ABC's of coding for instance. So, ACS thinks that a Non ICT degree holder needs at least 4/6 years to gain profound technical competencies to be called "skilled professional". This actually varies from one candidate to another and one profile to other.
> 
> Let's take information technology in engineering degree as another example where the candidate after studies works as Software engineer and he already covered many of his subjects and labs under the same profile, i mean Software programming, C, C++ and other software associated subjects. Hence, ACS feels that only 2 years are needed for this candidate to gain skilled level. That's why they deduct only 2 years in this case.
> 
> For another case, where a fellow works as software engineer following the completion of ECE degree that has a decent number of software programming subjects. So, this case could be the deduction of 4 years as to acquire skilled levels.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


thank you for your quick response. I didn't assessed any experience though, neither I have any. I did my masters onshore. So these rules dont effect me Is it?
Am I clear to apply bro?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Moksh said:


> I had submitted EOI in 261313 with 65 points for 489 visa...applied on 26th Sep, 2013. Can you please let me know the invitation chances as I did not receive invitation on 7th and 21st Oct?


hi moksh

see, your occupation is a highly competitive one and eventually follows prorata and 50-50 allocation between 189/489 and 190. So, the number of invites per round under 189 and 489 is limited to 20, i guess. It means top 20 candidates holding better scores will be invited and this figure, i mean, 20 is both for 189 and 489 visas. Moreover, 489 aspirants are again invited based on top scores they hold. The competition, i guess might be higher. Secondly, for some time, 489 visa (family sponsored) was kept on hold. Hence, the candidates with 65 points having prior lodging date of EOI will be invited now and then your case will be considered. i think that may be around 4/5 top scoring applicants under 489 might be invited in every round. Once the results for 21st october, 2013 are out, we can get a clear picture.

But, i imagine that within couple of rounds, you must get an invite and for sure you will receive an invite. Could you tell me whether you applied for regional sponsorship or family sponsorship?

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## Moksh

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi moksh
> 
> see, your occupation is a highly competitive one and eventually follows prorata and 50-50 allocation between 189/489 and 190. So, the number of invites per round under 189 and 489 is limited to 20, i guess. It means top 20 candidates holding better scores will be invited and this figure, i mean, 20 is both for 189 and 489 visas. Moreover, 489 aspirants are again invited based on top scores they hold. The competition, i guess might be higher. Secondly, for some time, 489 visa (family sponsored) was kept on hold. Hence, the candidates with 65 points having prior lodging date of EOI will be invited now and then your case will be considered. i think that may be around 4/5 top scoring applicants under 489 might be invited in every round. Once the results for 21st october, 2013 are out, we can get a clear picture.
> 
> But, i imagine that within couple of rounds, you must get an invite and for sure you will receive an invite. Could you tell me whether you applied for regional sponsorship or family sponsorship?
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Thanks for your reply. I hope to get an invitation soon. 

I asked as the cutoff being shown was 60 points and I have 65. 

I have applied for Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional) - Family Sponsored


----------



## Moksh

felix2020 said:


> did you get invited ?


no


----------



## felix2020

Moksh said:


> no


It looks like that there are different rules applicable to 189 and 489.

People with 60 points got invited with 189 who submitted EOI after you.


----------



## Moksh

felix2020 said:


> Are you sure you have 65 points ?
> 
> They may have different rules for invitation for 189 and 489.
> 
> Because under 189, all people got invited with 65 points or higher, even some 60 pointers got invited.
> 
> We need to confirm if there is any different rule for 489.


Yes, I do have 65 points. As it is being shown under EOI account "The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 65 points"


----------



## Moksh

felix2020 said:


> It looks like that there are different rules applicable to 189 and 489.
> 
> People with 60 points got invited with 189 who submitted EOI after you.


hmm..It seems like this.. ...but not loosing my hopes


----------



## felix2020

Moksh said:


> Yes, I do have 65 points. As it is being shown under EOI account "The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 65 points"


It looks like that 489 is being treated differently. They may have a specific quota for 489, and they are giving it based on points and then date of submission. And the EOI cutoff date shown on the report is for 189 only.


----------



## felix2020

Moksh said:


> hmm..It seems like this.. ...but not loosing my hopes


Well, it's only about time. You will be invited in next few rounds.


----------



## Moksh

felix2020 said:


> Well, it's only about time. You will be invited in next few rounds.


Yeah..I hope so...Thanks for your wishes


----------



## Moksh

felix2020 said:


> It looks like that 489 is being treated differently. They may have a specific quota for 489, and they are giving it based on points and then date of submission. And the EOI cutoff date shown on the report is for 189 only.


Yeah it looks like this...I have also asked this question on their facebook page...but still waiting for the reply...I will update once I get the reply


----------



## Moksh

They have also mentioned on their facebook page that;

Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection: Intending migrants who have been previously invited and their invitations have expired, were reinvited in the 7 October 2013 round.


----------



## krish82

Hi, 
I red in some thread like when u submit EOI after december likely receive -ve result bcoz year end make them to do lik dat even you got 65 points. Is this like that or any difference is there... senior shed some light..


----------



## felix2020

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> I red in some thread like when u submit EOI after december likely receive -ve result bcoz year end make them to do lik dat even you got 65 points. Is this like that or any difference is there... senior shed some light..


There is no rule like that. Feel free to submit EOI anytime.


----------



## goodguy2

felix2020 said:


> There is no rule like that. Feel free to submit EOI anytime.



Dear felix2020,

There is a lot of confusion going with the new strict rules by the ACS.

In regards to my case, I had a positive ACS assessment in regards to my graduation and work  ...however ACS did not considered my first 4 years of work experience  . ACS has only considered my work experience starting from January 2010. So at the very moment I have 'real' ACS work experience of 3 years 10 months 22 days. Just wondering if the new rules stand against me?  Is it a must that I have to apply for my visa before 28th October 2013 or on 25th itself ie Friday? 

I humbly request me to clear my doubt. Many thanks felix2020.


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## felix2020

goodguy2 said:


> Dear felix2020,
> 
> There is a lot of confusion going with the new strict rules by the ACS.
> 
> In regards to my case, I had a positive ACS assessment in regards to my graduation and work  ...however ACS did not considered my first 4 years of work experience  . ACS has only considered my work experience starting from January 2010. So at the very moment I have 'real' ACS work experience of 3 years 10 months 22 days. Just wondering if the new rules stand against me?  Is it a must that I have to apply for my visa before 28th October 2013 or on 25th itself ie Friday?
> 
> I humbly request me to clear my doubt. Many thanks felix2020.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



New rule which is coming into effect from 28th October is only applicable to international students who completed their studies in Australia. 


I don't think you fall under this category. 


ACS did not consider your first four years of experience because your qualification was not related to networking.

How many years of work experience did you claim on your EOI ?


----------



## goodguy2

felix2020 said:


> New rule which is coming into effect from 28th October is only applicable to international students who completed their studies in Australia.
> 
> 
> I don't think you fall under this category.
> 
> 
> ACS did not consider your first four years of experience because your qualification was not related to networking.
> 
> How many years of work experience did you claim on your EOI ?





Dear felix2020,


Thanks for ur superquick response (as usual). I really feel very sad for the intl student community there  I expressed this thought to u in the morning no sooner than u posted abt the new ACS rule. They will see the ACS 'at the carpark':fencing: I dont want to whinge on for long this but its surely a shock for them. They have to take this new rule on the chin.


I claimed only 5 points for my overseas experience (equal to or greater than 3 years and less than 5 years). Overall I am scoring 60 points.


When do u think I mite get the grant if I lodge my application within the next two days. I read somewhere that DIAC is not working from 20th December till 13th January.


I still havnt started my PCC and medicals.


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## felix2020

goodguy2 said:


> Dear felix2020,
> 
> 
> Thanks for ur superquick response (as usual). I really feel very sad for the intl student community there  I expressed this thought to u in the morning no sooner than u posted abt the new ACS rule. They will see the ACS 'at the carpark':fencing: I dont want to whinge on for long this but its surely a shock for them. They have to take this new rule on the chin.
> 
> 
> I claimed only 5 points for my overseas experience (equal to or greater than 3 years and less than 5 years). Overall I am scoring 60 points.
> 
> 
> When do u think I mite get the grant if I lodge my application within the next two days. I read somewhere that DIAC is not working from 20th December till 13th January.
> 
> 
> I still havnt started my PCC and medicals.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


If you lodge within two days, you will be granted between 45-90 days. If you don't get the grant by December 20th, it will be after 13-01 next year. 

If you frontload everything including MED and PCC, you increase your chance of getting a faster grant.


----------



## ccham

Moksh said:


> Yeah it looks like this...I have also asked this question on their facebook page...but still waiting for the reply...I will update once I get the reply


ooops that means i have to wait more because i have 60 points with july 13 EOI date. i thought that 189 and 489FS will be treated equally in invitation rounds but now it seems like i'm wrong. so bad


----------



## ccham

felix2020 said:


> Does anyone think there is a different rules for invitation for 189 and 190 ? I have read some posts some 65 pointers in 489 are not getting invited, but under same occupation, 60 pointers are getting invited for 189.


please explain this I also saw that post in another tread are they have different rules for 189 and 489FS in invitation rounds?


----------



## felix2020

ccham said:


> ooops that means i have to wait more because i have 60 points with july 13 EOI date. i thought that 189 and 489FS will be treated equally in invitation rounds but now it seems like i'm wrong. so bad


489 doesn't put you on a disadvantaged position. It all depends on the number of EOIs coming for 489 who have more than 60 points. 489 has much lower quota, but also has much lower demand. So you will be in a similar situation with 189. 489 was on hold for a few weeks, that's why there is a backlog. And the backlog is only for the golden 6 occupations.


----------



## ccham

felix2020 said:


> 489 doesn't put you on a disadvantaged position. It all depends on the number of EOIs coming for 489 who have more than 60 points. 489 has much lower quota, but also has much lower demand. So you will be in a similar situation with 189. 489 was on hold for a few weeks, that's why there is a backlog. And the backlog is only for the golden 6 occupations.


is it still in on hold?


----------



## felix2020

ccham said:


> is it still in on hold?


No, it is not hold any more. But it looks like that only few candidates with very high points are getting invited.

I am talking only about the golden 6 occupations. Other occupations don't have any problem.


----------



## ccham

felix2020 said:


> No, it is not hold any more. But it looks like that only few candidates with very high points are getting invited.
> 
> I am talking only about the golden 6 occupations. Other occupations don't have any problem.


mmm that means i have wait so long because i am falling under 261313. anyway can you guess or do you know the way to find last EOI affected date to 489FS in last rounds because they never mention it on the round reports.


----------



## felix2020

ccham said:


> mmm that means i have wait so long because i am falling under 261313. anyway can you guess or do you know the way to find last EOI affected date to 489FS in last rounds because they never mention it on the round reports.


There is no way to know. 

You can try DIBP Facebook that has some skill select information:

https://www.facebook.com/DIBPAustralia


----------



## noorkh

*Distance education*

Hi,

I have got my ACS letter. They have deducted my 4 years of experience. And also they have considered my bachelors as minor in computing, but masters as major in computing.

I did my masters through distance education. Any idea whether i would have any problem because of my distance education?

ACS have accepted it as such, but will visa officer reject it because it is distance education?


----------



## felix2020

noorkh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got my ACS letter. They have deducted my 4 years of experience. And also they have considered my bachelors as minor in computing, but masters as major in computing.
> 
> I did my masters through distance education. Any idea whether i would have any problem because of my distance education?
> 
> ACS have accepted it as such, but will visa officer reject it because it is distance education?


ACS is authorized to conduct assessments for skilled migration applications. If ACS assessed it as positive, then DIBP should accept it.


----------



## felix2020

noorkh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got my ACS letter. They have deducted my 4 years of experience. And also they have considered my bachelors as minor in computing, but masters as major in computing.
> 
> I did my masters through distance education. Any idea whether i would have any problem because of my distance education?
> 
> ACS have accepted it as such, but will visa officer reject it because it is distance education?


ACS is authorized to conduct assessments for skilled migration applications. If ACS assessed it as positive, then DIBP will accept it.

In some cases, DIBP is not giving experience points assessed by ACS because they are not satisfied with the evidence of employments submitted. For qualification issue, I don't think it would be a problem.


----------



## slvicky

ccham said:


> please explain this I also saw that post in another tread are they have different rules for 189 and 489FS in invitation rounds?


Yet another drama................  

Guyz, anyone please share your thoughts. Also anyone who received 489FS invitation during last two rounds please reply


----------



## Moksh

slvicky said:


> Yet another drama................
> 
> Guyz, anyone please share your thoughts. Also anyone who received 489FS invitation during last two rounds please reply


Not Sure....I have applied with 65 points but did not receive invitation, even though the cut off was 60...


----------



## Moksh

ccham said:


> mmm that means i have wait so long because i am falling under 261313. anyway can you guess or do you know the way to find last EOI affected date to 489FS in last rounds because they never mention it on the round reports.


Hey, you can refer my question being asked to them on their facebook....but still waiting for reply...I am sure it will address our problem..

https://www.facebook.com/DIBPAustra...ffset=0&total_comments=44&notif_t=share_reply

......................................
My question:

Moksh QA: Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection: Thanks for the clarification. I am having one more concern though. The points scores and the visa dates of effect cut-offs being shown on the website for 2613 are for 189 visa or for both 189 and 489 visas as combined? As I have submitted my EOI with 65 points in 2613 for 489, but still has not received invitation in last 2 invitation rounds (7 Oct and 21 Oct)? If this data is only for 189 then what are the cut offs for 489 for 2613?

.......................................


----------



## ccham

Moksh said:


> Hey, you can refer my question being asked to them on their facebook....but still waiting for reply...I am sure it will address our problem..
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/DIBPAustra...ffset=0&total_comments=44&notif_t=share_reply
> 
> ......................................
> My question:
> 
> Moksh QA: Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection: Thanks for the clarification. I am having one more concern though. The points scores and the visa dates of effect cut-offs being shown on the website for 2613 are for 189 visa or for both 189 and 489 visas as combined? As I have submitted my EOI with 65 points in 2613 for 489, but still has not received invitation in last 2 invitation rounds (7 Oct and 21 Oct)? If this data is only for 189 then what are the cut offs for 489 for 2613?
> 
> .......................................


good job  once they response please it share with us


----------



## goodguy2

*The Power of Encouragement*



felix2020 said:


> ACS is authorized to conduct assessments for skilled migration applications. If ACS assessed it as positive, then DIBP will accept it.
> 
> In some cases, DIBP is not giving experience points assessed by ACS because they are not satisfied with the evidence of employments submitted. For qualification issue, I don't think it would be a problem.




Dear All forum members,


Sorry I’ve been a bit held up and cudnt be a part of the discussions that are happening.


It’s a bit off track though …however I feel this video will boost everybody in here... (disclaimer not my video)






I dedicate this video to Sathiya, felix2020 and JR and everybody I’ve been interacting with. Thanks again guys. Legends.


The Push – Sometimes We need it..Sometimes We need to give it.


Will write to u guys soon.


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## saurabh_mgm

Hi Oz_Dream,

My friend recently was rejected as he applied with old ACS (claiming 60 points). He had 5 yrs of S/W experience and now they deducted 2 so his total points were 55.

Initially he was invited, but could not prove coz of old ACS.

I am not making anyone afraid, but want to hear from others if they have seen any such case.

-- Saurabh

ACS: 10th July'13||IELTS: L-8, R-8.5, S- 8, W-7||EOI filed - 19th July||Points claimed - 60||Invitation:Awaited


----------



## Moksh

ccham said:


> good job  once they response please it share with us


I will share once I get response, for sure.


----------



## Moksh

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friend,
> 
> a new rule has been implemented by ACS to assess one's work experience and validated it as skilled employment. Now, one although hold relevant experience on same profile, if he applies for skills assessment now, his initial experience of 2/4/6 years may not be named skilled employment and as a result, he can't claim points for this experience. i have given below the examples of this reduction for all 3 cases.
> 
> Skills assessment for employment is based on various factors such as the number of subjects you studied related to the current occupation you work on, The comparison of current roles and responsibilities against that of aussie occupation, etc.
> 
> For instance, if a engineering candidate with mechanical engineering discipline, just for an example, works as Software engineer after graduation, then do you think that in his curriculum he could have studied many ICT related subjects and experimented Software labs? The answer is no, He, following graduation, after joining the company only, initiated learning ABC's of coding for instance. So, ACS thinks that a Non ICT degree holder needs at least 4/6 years to gain profound technical competencies to be called "skilled professional". This actually varies from one candidate to another and one profile to other.
> 
> Let's take information technology in engineering degree as another example where the candidate after studies works as Software engineer and he already covered many of his subjects and labs under the same profile, i mean Software programming, C, C++ and other software associated subjects. Hence, ACS feels that only 2 years are needed for this candidate to gain skilled level. That's why they deduct only 2 years in this case.
> 
> For another case, where a fellow works as software engineer following the completion of ECE degree that has a decent number of software programming subjects. So, this case could be the deduction of 4 years as to acquire skilled levels.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya



I got my assessment as suitable on Sep 26, 2013. Will it be considered as an old or new ACS?


----------



## samkalu

Small question to help me decide

As you all know now the q for software engineers is moving since last round for ppl having 60 points. So far currently I have 60 and I had submitted my eoi on 24th july. I claimed 5 points for my exp which is 4yrs 11months as of today. In my eoi I left the todate empty so if I touch 5yrs it will automatically give me additional 10points. By nov 3rd I get 5yrs.

Problem is that I have the old acs which I got in jan and no deductions have been done. Shall I put a fixed date and maintain 60 or shall I let the eoi revise automatically and claim the additional 5points despite me having the old acs.

Expats...need your thoughts on this.


----------



## Moksh

Hi,

I had applied for ACS with 5+ experience as follows:

Dates: 01/07 - 12/10 (3yrs 11mths)
Dates: 03/11 - 06/13 (2yrs 3mths)

But they have considered my experience from Jan 2009, 2013. They mentioned that:

"The following employment after January 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code"

So, now it does not make 5 years if I consider my experience from Jan 2009. Am I not eligible for getting 15 points or it is all okay? Feeling sad

Will it affect my EOI invitation or further visa process??


----------



## sathiyaseelan

samkalu said:


> Small question to help me decide
> 
> As you all know now the q for software engineers is moving since last round for ppl having 60 points. So far currently I have 60 and I had submitted my eoi on 24th july. I claimed 5 points for my exp which is 4yrs 11months as of today. In my eoi I left the todate empty so if I touch 5yrs it will automatically give me additional 10points. By nov 3rd I get 5yrs.
> 
> Problem is that I have the old acs which I got in jan and no deductions have been done. Shall I put a fixed date and maintain 60 or shall I let the eoi revise automatically and claim the additional 5points despite me having the old acs.
> 
> Expats...need your thoughts on this.


Hi friend,

If you currently work with the same company and on the same roles and responsibilities, then leave the end date blank. DIAC will calculate the experience automatically and you don't need to modify the end date every time. Let skill select takes this headache (ha ha ha). If old ACS's skills assessment is valid, then you don't need to worry about it. In fact, i did the same and got an auto increment in my points for work experience and email from skills select confirmed the same.

All the best and be ready to read that golden email from skill select.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## RedDevil19

Hi Friends,

I have a doubt regarding medicals. 

My agent is not allowing me to go for medicals and asked me to wait till HAP ID is generated. I called authorized clinic here in Mumbai and they asked me if I have a TRN no. They didn't ask for HAP ID. 

Now I am confused what to do. Shud I complete my medicals with TRN no???

Thanks,

RedDevil


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Moksh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for ACS with 5+ experience as follows:
> 
> Dates: 01/07 - 12/10 (3yrs 11mths)
> Dates: 03/11 - 06/13 (2yrs 3mths)
> 
> But they have considered my experience from Jan 2009, 2013. They mentioned that:
> 
> "The following employment after January 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code"
> 
> So, now it does not make 5 years if I consider my experience from Jan 2009. Am I not eligible for getting 15 points or it is all okay? Feeling sad
> 
> Will it affect my EOI invitation or further visa process??


hi buddy,

unfortunately, you will be entitled for 15 points for work experience as you must enter the relevant employment from only Jan, 2009 till date. The previous experience can't be counted towards points for.

They clearly mentioned the same. if you include the work experience from Jan, 2007, then you may get the invitation without fail/issues, but, DIAC/Case officer reject your visa stating that you provided falsified information about work experience.

Hence, to be on the safe side, claim only the points acs mentioned as skilled employment. you may wish to add the previous work experience yet mark it as irrelevant.

As visa process involves lots of money and hard work with time, better claim the experience stated after jan, 2009. I know that it is very painful to ignore the previous experience that yields few more points. But, there is no other option to choose from.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

saurabh_mgm said:


> Hi Oz_Dream,
> 
> My friend recently was rejected as he applied with old ACS (claiming 60 points). He had 5 yrs of S/W experience and now they deducted 2 so his total points were 55.
> 
> Initially he was invited, but could not prove coz of old ACS.
> 
> I am not making anyone afraid, but want to hear from others if they have seen any such case.
> 
> -- Saurabh
> 
> ACS: 10th July'13||IELTS: L-8, R-8.5, S- 8, W-7||EOI filed - 19th July||Points claimed - 60||Invitation:Awaited


hi buddy,

Could you be bit more clear on his case?

When he got the invite, was the skills assessment letter expired?

You said that his experience was deducted? who deducted it? ACS or DIAC/CO?

I think, your friend's skills assessment's validity might have been expired while he received the invite/lodged the visa.

Your profound information is highly appreciated.

Sathiya


----------



## Pepraoz

Your friend´s situation can be very important to some candidates. Could you explain his case better?
Is your friend user of expat? Did he have problem with another documents or just old acs and the points limit were the problem? Did he apply to 189 or 190? I ask about that since we have seem many rejection cases of NSW of who applied with old acs and 55 points + 5 SS points but there have been rare cases of 189 rejection by old acs. 



saurabh_mgm said:


> Hi Oz_Dream,
> 
> My friend recently was rejected as he applied with old ACS (claiming 60 points). He had 5 yrs of S/W experience and now they deducted 2 so his total points were 55.
> 
> Initially he was invited, but could not prove coz of old ACS.
> 
> I am not making anyone afraid, but want to hear from others if they have seen any such case.
> 
> -- Saurabh
> 
> ACS: 10th July'13||IELTS: L-8, R-8.5, S- 8, W-7||EOI filed - 19th July||Points claimed - 60||Invitation:Awaited


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Moksh said:


> I got my assessment as suitable on Sep 26, 2013. Will it be considered as an old or new ACS?


hi buddy,

your case is the new one as they deducted 2 years of experience from your total experience. if they mention like "your work experience after (xxx Month, YYYY year) despite holding the relevant experience before that also, it means the outcome is assessed according to the new rile. Yours is unluckily the new one, i am sad to say this, anyway.

Sathiya


----------



## imrukhan81

saurabh_mgm said:


> Hi Oz_Dream,
> 
> My friend recently was rejected as he applied with old ACS (claiming 60 points). He had 5 yrs of S/W experience and now they deducted 2 so his total points were 55.
> 
> Initially he was invited, but could not prove coz of old ACS.
> 
> I am not making anyone afraid, but want to hear from others if they have seen any such case.
> 
> -- Saurabh
> 
> ACS: 10th July'13||IELTS: L-8, R-8.5, S- 8, W-7||EOI filed - 19th July||Points claimed - 60||Invitation:Awaited


did your friend applied for 189 or 190?


----------



## Moksh

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> unfortunately, you will be entitled for 15 points for work experience as you must enter the relevant employment from only Jan, 2009 till date. The previous experience can't be counted towards points for.
> 
> They clearly mentioned the same. if you include the work experience from Jan, 2007, then you may get the invitation without fail/issues, but, DIAC/Case officer reject your visa stating that you provided falsified information about work experience.
> 
> Hence, to be on the safe side, claim only the points acs mentioned as skilled employment. you may wish to add the previous work experience yet mark it as irrelevant.
> 
> As visa process involves lots of money and hard work with time, better claim the experience stated after jan, 2009. I know that it is very painful to ignore the previous experience that yields few more points. But, there is no other option to choose from.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya



Thanks. It is very painful.

If I consider my experience from JAN 2009, even then I am going to complete 5 years in JAN 2014. But in ACS I had mentioned only till June 2013. 

Will they consider my experience as 5 years or not after JAN 2014?


----------



## dchiniwal

You can login to http://ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login with your TRN number and password, you should be able to generate your HAP ID yourself


----------



## samkalu

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> If you currently work with the same company and on the same roles and responsibilities, then leave the end date blank. DIAC will calculate the experience automatically and you don't need to modify the end date every time. Let skill select takes this headache (ha ha ha). If old ACS's skills assessment is valid, then you don't need to worry about it. In fact, i did the same and got an auto increment in my points for work experience and email from skills select confirmed the same.
> 
> All the best and be ready to read that golden email from skill select.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Thanks sathya for your inputs. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Moksh

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> your case is the new one as they deducted 2 years of experience from your total experience. if they mention like "your work experience after (xxx Month, YYYY year) despite holding the relevant experience before that also, it means the outcome is assessed according to the new rile. Yours is unluckily the new one, i am sad to say this, anyway.
> 
> Sathiya


But I have applied EOI with 65 points considering 5 years experience. Now what should I do? You are sure that, now I have relevant experience from Jan 2009 to June 2013 i.e. 4.5 Years?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Moksh said:


> But I have applied EOI with 65 points considering 5 years experience. Now what should I do? You are sure that, now I have relevant experience from Jan 2009 to June 2013 i.e. 4.5 Years?


hi moksh,

yes, you are right. You should modify the details of work experience from Jan, 2009 as relevant and before it as irrelevant. The name of the game here is that you will get points for work experience after Jan, 2009.

Yes, you will get additional 5 points when you complete 5 years, that is, Jan, 2014 in your case. So, your points for experience will become 10 at that point making your overall points 65. If you falsely claimed 10 points now, and at the time, CO refuses to give you visa, then all money will be gone in vain.

Please think about this and do take wise decision.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## Moksh

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi moksh,
> 
> yes, you are right. You should modify the details of work experience from Jan, 2009 as relevant and before it as irrelevant. The name of the game here is that you will get points for work experience after Jan, 2009.
> 
> Yes, you will get additional 5 points when you complete 5 years, that is, Jan, 2014 in your case. So, your points for experience will become 10 at that point making your overall points 65. If you falsely claimed 10 points now, and at the time, CO refuses to give you visa, then all money will be gone in vain.
> 
> Please think about this and do take wise decision.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya



Hi Sathiya,

Thanks. 

But If I keep it same with experience points as 10 (65 points) and get an invitation. Suppose if I get an invitation in next 1-2 rounds i.e. November 2013. 

When I will lodge my visa file. My case will be handled around Jan- Feb. At that time I will have completed my 5 years...Will it work like this or not??

OR you mean to say that I should submit EOI again after Jan 2014 after completing 5 years. Do I need to get assessment done again at that time from ACS?


----------



## cooluno

Hi Moksh,
As long as you have not changed jobs, you will not need to have another assessment done. You may need to provide the latest payslips to support tht you are still in the same job.

Regards.




Moksh said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> But If I keep it same with experience points as 10 (65 points) and get an invitation. Suppose if I get an invitation in next 1-2 rounds i.e. November 2013.
> 
> When I will lodge my visa file. My case will be handled around Jan- Feb. At that time I will have completed my 5 years...Will it work like this or not??
> 
> OR you mean to say that I should submit EOI again after Jan 2014 after completing 5 years. Do I need to get assessment done again at that time from ACS?


----------



## Moksh

cooluno said:


> Hi Moksh,
> As long as you have not changed jobs, you will not need to have another assessment done. You may need to provide the latest payslips to support tht you are still in the same job.
> 
> Regards.


Thanks for the clarification. 

For now, should I reduce my experience to less than 5 years i.e. from Jan 2009 or keep it as it is? As CO would be asking on around Jan-Feb 2014, and at that time, I will have completed my 5 years in Jan 2014?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Moksh said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> For now, should I reduce my experience to less than 5 years i.e. from Jan 2009 or keep it as it is? As CO would be asking on around Jan-Feb 2014, and at that time, I will have completed my 5 years in Jan 2014?


hi buddy,

your work experience will be calculated until the invitation date. So, you will not complete 5 years if you get the invitation and case officer simply rejects your visa. so, change it from Jan 2009 only. If you will complete 5 years in Jan, 2014, let it automatically happens. Don't take risks by giving false information. 

Case officer checks your experience till the date you got the invite and hence, obviously, your experience falls short of 3 months, i suppose and is considered as visa fraud.

Hope you understand it.

Do, reduce the work experience right away, trust me.

sathiya


----------



## Mattooose

Added Moksh,
& bringing the list up again to the forefront as it go buried deep under converstions..

anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
Saurabh -----------189 --261311---60---19th July,2913
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231-----189---261311---60---23rd Aug,2013
sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013
Mattooose----189---261312---60--21st Sept
Moksh----489---261313-----65--26th Sept
maddy13885----189---261313---60--09 October


----------



## Thepan

Somehow my detail is keep missing in this list , added my detail in this list 

* Thepan -----89----------261313-----60-----12th July 2013

anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
Thepan----------189-----261313-----60----12th July 2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
Saurabh -----------189 --261311---60---19th July,2913
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231-----189---261311---60---23rd Aug,2013
sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013
Mattooose----189---261312---60--21st Sept
Moksh----489---261313-----65--26th Sept
maddy13885----189---261313---60--09 October


----------



## ccham

Moksh----489---261313-----65--26th Sept
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
Thepan----------189-----261313-----60----12th July 2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
Saurabh -----------189 --261311---60---19th July,2913
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231-----189---261311---60---23rd Aug,2013
sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013
Mattooose----189---261312---60--21st Sept
maddy13885----189---261313---60--09 October

updated


----------



## Bhasker

felix2020 said:


> It looks like that there are different rules applicable to 189 and 489.
> 
> People with 60 points got invited with 189 who submitted EOI after you.


Did this happen for 261111 as well? I got 60 points and applied on 23 sept 2013


----------



## Bhasker

sathiyaseelan said:


> Bhasker,
> 
> Below are the links for getting insight on state sponsorship. Refer them before posting any queries over there. They are few of the best resources.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/122549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...140168-south-australia-state-sponsorship.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/138749-nsw-state-sponsorship-progress.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/154445-wa-state-sponsorship.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ct-canberra-state-sponsorship-applicants.html
> 
> As far as IELTS marks are concerned, it is you who has to give the IELTS scores and hence you can upload the better results and can update as and when you get better results in IELTS. However, note that with change if=n IELTS scores from 7 to 8 bands, your visa date will be modified accordingly. DIAC/Skill select will not check your score in IELTS history, they have many other tasks to carry out. (ha ha ha)
> 
> So, if you have enough fund, you can sit as many time as you can and change the IELTS scores, if you get the incremented ones.
> 
> Sathiya


Thanks man!  Got a lot of thread reading to do now! Will check out SS stuff completely before jumping into another round of ielts.


----------



## Moksh

Someone on facebook wrote on Immigration page that:

For the pro-rated occupations DIBP only issues invitations for 189-EOIs 1st. If only 189-EOIs are over they will issue inivitations for 489-EOIs. Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection please correct me if i'm wrong.

Is it true?


----------



## slvicky

Moksh said:


> Someone on facebook wrote on Immigration page that:
> 
> For the pro-rated occupations DIBP only issues invitations for 189-EOIs 1st. If only 189-EOIs are over they will issue inivitations for 489-EOIs. Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection please correct me if i'm wrong.
> 
> Is it true?


I think it isn't true. Because, then why skill select site shows invitation issuing for each round as,

Visa Subclass Number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 950
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 50

If your statement is true, why they even bother to allocate 50 invitations for each round when there are more 189s are available. Guyz, please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## goodguy2

*PCC Medicals*



dchiniwal said:


> You can login to http://ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login with your TRN number and password, you should be able to generate your HAP ID yourself



Hi dchiniwal,


I had a similar doubt as to to when to go abt doing the PCC and medicals. After talking to some ppl, I conclude the earlier the better. The reason being DIAC has alot of work and it causes unnecessary delays when u do not submit all the docs reqd - when u very well know that PCC and medicals r a must. At times what happens is that DIAC gives a 'direct grant' when u submit everything correctly.


One shud also note the Christmas and New Year break DIAC has  - Wondering if a PCC/Medicals that is valid today will be valid in Jan? However thats shudnt be a reason for visa refusal ie 2/3 months old PCC Medicals. If at all DIAC wants a latest one, they shud request for one. This is my personal opinion. 



Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Moksh

slvicky said:


> I think it isn't true. Because, then why skill select site shows invitation issuing for each round as,
> 
> Visa Subclass Number
> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 950
> Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 50
> 
> If your statement is true, why they even bother to allocate 50 invitations for each round when there are more 189s are available. Guyz, please correct me if I'm wrong


I hope you should be right. But I think he is saying that only 6 occupations are affected (pro-rata), rest of the occupations are okay.


----------



## felix2020

Moksh said:


> Someone on facebook wrote on Immigration page that:
> 
> For the pro-rated occupations DIBP only issues invitations for 189-EOIs 1st. If only 189-EOIs are over they will issue inivitations for 489-EOIs. Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection please correct me if i'm wrong.
> 
> Is it true?


It is not true.

1. DIAC has guidelines that 50% of the remaining seats will be allocated to 189/489 and the other 50% will be allocated to 190.

2. They don't have any guideline on 489 separately.

3. But 489 may have a different allocation method, because lot of candidates with 65 points are not getting invited for 489.

4. If we find someone who got invited for 489 with these 6 occupations, we can know better.

5. Only DIBP can clear the doubt for us.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

felix2020 said:


> It is not true.
> 
> 1. DIAC has guidelines that 50% of the remaining seats will be allocated to 189/489 and the other 50% will be allocated to 190.
> 
> 2. They don't have any guideline on 489 separately.
> 
> 3. But 489 may have a different allocation method, because lot of candidates with 65 points are not getting invited for 489.
> 
> 4. If we find someone who got invited for 489 with these 6 occupations, we can know better.
> 
> 5. Only DIBP can clear the doubt for us.


Hi feliz,

I agree with you and would like to add few more comments from my end.

489 visa again follows prorata basis and is hared the number of invites in every round with 189 visa. For example, if 20 seats are allotted for both 189 and 489 in an invite round for ICT business analyst. DIAC, i guess, sets the maximum limit for 489 in every invite round and this number, according to me, is very low. May be around 5-10% total seats allocated for that occupation under 189 and 489 visas. In the above case it could be 1 or 2. So, the competition for this 489 visa is higher than that of 189 visa. This is my personal perception.

Moreover, there may be few candidates with 65 points who have lodged their EOI prior to the ones we know. Also, few occupations are available only in sponsorship list and not in skilled 189 category. Hence, these people despite holding better scores like 65 or 70, have no other option and have to follow this 489 route only. Therefore, needless to say that they have to rub their shoulders in getting the invitation.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## jre05

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi feliz,
> 
> I agree with you and would like to add few more comments from my end.
> 
> 489 visa again follows prorata basis and is hared the number of invites in every round with 189 visa. For example, if 20 seats are allotted for both 189 and 489 in an invite round for ICT business analyst. DIAC, i guess, sets the maximum limit for 489 in every invite round and this number, according to me, is very low. May be around 5-10% total seats allocated for that occupation under 189 and 489 visas. In the above case it could be 1 or 2. So, the competition for this 489 visa is higher than that of 189 visa. This is my personal perception.
> 
> Moreover, there may be few candidates with 65 points who have lodged their EOI prior to the ones we know. Also, few occupations are available only in sponsorship list and not in skilled 189 category. Hence, these people despite holding better scores like 65 or 70, have no other option and have to follow this 489 route only. Therefore, needless to say that they have to rub their shoulders in getting the invitation.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Why you haven't lodged the visa yet Sathiya?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## peanut48

Hi all,

I'm just beginning to fill the EOI today and I have a few questions, please help me out.

For Education History:


Do I need to provide my school history along with my bachelors & masters degree?
I have a Bachelors of Engineering in Electronics & Communication Engineering, so do I write the whole thing as Bachelors of Engineering (Electronics & Communication Engineering) or is Bachelors of Engineering enough? Also I assume this would be under Bachelors in Science/Technology option. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
Institution name is confusing, since the awarding body is different from the institution I attended. My degree says ABCD University from XYZ College of Engineering. So what should I fill in this case?
Work details: my company names have two different names (name change) more than 40 chars allowed, so how do I fill this? Just one name or write the whole thing as much as it can fit even though it will show incomplete info?
I work as a consultant on contract and also run my own business. How do I show the dates for my self -employment (not related occupation)? Do I show it as continuous period or break it up to include the periods of relevant employment?

Phew, this is harder than I expected! TIA.


----------



## jre05

peanut48 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm just beginning to fill the EOI today and I have a few questions, please help me out.
> 
> For Education History:
> 
> 
> Do I need to provide my school history along with my bachelors & masters degree?
> I have a Bachelors of Engineering in Electronics & Communication Engineering, so do I write the whole thing as Bachelors of Engineering (Electronics & Communication Engineering) or is Bachelors of Engineering enough? Also I assume this would be under Bachelors in Science/Technology option. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> Institution name is confusing, since the awarding body is different from the institution I attended. My degree says ABCD University from XYZ College of Engineering. So what should I fill in this case?
> Work details: my company names have two different names (name change) more than 40 chars allowed, so how do I fill this? Just one name or write the whole thing as much as it can fit even though it will show incomplete info?
> I work as a consultant on contract and also run my own business. How do I show the dates for my self -employment (not related occupation)? Do I show it as continuous period or break it up to include the periods of relevant employment?
> 
> Phew, this is harder than I expected! TIA.


*Answers to your question:*

1. Only from Diploma/Degree upto the highest qualification like Masters/PHD. In your case, write the information of Engineering (10th and 12th not required)

2. You can write as "Bachelor of Engineering"

3. University name is sufficient

4. Write the name of the company as in Offer Letter/Skill reference letters.

5. I do not know much on this part, but yes, you can always put your business details too marking it as relevant/irrelevant to your occupation, and please also provide the proper evidence of the same while you apply for Visa in the future stage. If you are not going to claim points for your business, then not all sort of documents is necessary, but provide all whatever you can provide.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## peanut48

jre05 said:


> *Answers to your question:*
> 
> 1. Only from Diploma/Degree upto the highest qualification like Masters/PHD. In your case, write the information of Engineering (10th and 12th not required)
> 
> 2. You can write as "Bachelor of Engineering"
> 
> 3. University name is sufficient
> 
> 4. Write the name of the company as in Offer Letter/Skill reference letters.
> 
> 5. I do not know much on this part, but yes, you can always put your business details too marking it as relevant/irrelevant to your occupation, and please also provide the proper evidence of the same while you apply for Visa in the future stage. If you are not going to claim points for your business, then not all sort of documents is necessary, but provide all whatever you can provide.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Thanks JR.

For point 4, company name, both names are provided in all documents incl. skills assessment but the EOI form doesn't allow more than 40chars in this field. So my dilemma is to just use one name or to fill it up to 40chars.

example: company name is ABCD hotel (hotel xyz pvt ltd)
option 1: ABCD hotel
option 2: ABCD hotel (hotel x


----------



## slvicky

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi feliz,
> 
> I agree with you and would like to add few more comments from my end.
> 
> 489 visa again follows prorata basis and is hared the number of invites in every round with 189 visa. For example, if 20 seats are allotted for both 189 and 489 in an invite round for ICT business analyst. DIAC, i guess, sets the maximum limit for 489 in every invite round and this number, according to me, is very low. May be around 5-10% total seats allocated for that occupation under 189 and 489 visas. In the above case it could be 1 or 2. So, the competition for this 489 visa is higher than that of 189 visa. This is my personal perception.
> 
> Moreover, there may be few candidates with 65 points who have lodged their EOI prior to the ones we know. Also, few occupations are available only in sponsorship list and not in skilled 189 category. Hence, these people despite holding better scores like 65 or 70, have no other option and have to follow this 489 route only. Therefore, needless to say that they have to rub their shoulders in getting the invitation.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


It means, we(489s) have to wait more time than we expected. It's getting harder and harder...........................


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jre05 said:


> Why you haven't lodged the visa yet Sathiya?
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Hi buddy,

thanks for asking me, I already approached IDBI bank to enhnace the upper limit of international transaction on my debit card to 3 lacs Indian rupees and will get this exemption within next 4-5 working days. Following this, i will lodge the visa application fees with documents on upcoming Friday i guess.

Sathiya


----------



## jre05

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> thanks for asking me, I already approached IDBI bank to enhnace the upper limit of international transaction on my debit card to 3 lacs Indian rupees and will get this exemption within next 4-5 working days. Following this, i will lodge the visa application fees with documents on upcoming Friday i guess.
> 
> Sathiya


Put me also as part of your application Sathiya  I don't know if I will accomplish my only dream of going to Australia 

All the best for your lined up stuffs, hope you go smooth and get grant soon. :tea:

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jre05 said:


> Put me also as part of your application Sathiya  I don't know if I will accomplish my only dream of going to Australia
> 
> All the best for your lined up stuffs, hope you go smooth and get grant soon. :tea:
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Hi buddy, 

thanks for your wishes. You gave 200th like to me and i crossed the second 100 in a short span and thanks a lot for all you generous fellows.

No need to worry as you will be invited for sure and may prayers will make it reality.

Be patient but not be a patient (who worries always about headaches such as invitation, visa grant, medical exam, PCC , ha ha ha ha, i call them like that only).

All the best,
sathiya


----------



## cloudram

Hi,

I have a quick question on NSW State sponsorship - 190 Nomination. 

I have got the ACS results as +Ve and my IELTS score overall is 7 (each component I have got 6.5 and above).

My overall points is coming to 65.

Can I submit for EOI now? 

Please advise me as its important for me. 

Thanks
Ram


----------



## jre05

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> thanks for your wishes. You gave 200th like to me and i crossed the second 100 in a short span and thanks a lot for all you generous fellows.
> 
> No need to worry as you will be invited for sure and may prayers will make it reality.
> 
> Be patient but not be a patient (who worries always about headaches such as invitation, visa grant, medical exam, PCC , ha ha ha ha, i call them like that only).
> 
> All the best,
> sathiya


lol haha, I liked your famous "ha ha ha" smiles 

Thanks Sathiya for your words, well honestly, I am not at all worried about anything including invitation. I know everything is paid by time appropriately.

Only one fret is, DIAC shouldn't reject my old ACS and reduce my points for work experience. I have only 4.5 years of work experience  I need only confirmation of this point, after which I am completely joyous. 

This point could be very well confirmed from other applicants like Pratech, IShot and others who have had received invitation now and have 60 points with old ACS. So, if their cases are success (I am praying they should be successful), mine would definitely be no issues too 

Thanks, and I liked your line "If you pray something, it turns to reality". Hope it is true in all our cases, we all get visa   

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

peanut48 said:


> Thanks JR.
> 
> For point 4, company name, both names are provided in all documents incl. skills assessment but the EOI form doesn't allow more than 40chars in this field. So my dilemma is to just use one name or to fill it up to 40chars.
> 
> example: company name is ABCD hotel (hotel xyz pvt ltd)
> option 1: ABCD hotel
> option 2: ABCD hotel (hotel x


Option 1 is more than enough to be mentioned as it is just an indication in application called EOI. Anyway, in the later stage while you lodge your application, you'll be evidencing all of these with supporting documents, hence that speaks there. So do not worry about it. Option 2 wouldn't make any sense 

You are fine with option 1.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sathiyaseelan

peanut48 said:


> Thanks JR.
> 
> For point 4, company name, both names are provided in all documents incl. skills assessment but the EOI form doesn't allow more than 40chars in this field. So my dilemma is to just use one name or to fill it up to 40chars.
> 
> example: company name is ABCD hotel (hotel xyz pvt ltd)
> option 1: ABCD hotel
> option 2: ABCD hotel (hotel x


Hi buddy,

First option is fine enough to prove your work experience and the reason for this is that EOI provides only this much space to write in and they (DIAC) are running out of memory space for EOI. (ha ha ha).

While you file the evisa application, case officer will check this and he knows how long a name can be entered into EOI. So, no need to worry about the company's name and indicate only ABCD hotel.

All the best for your invitation.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

cloudram said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a quick question on NSW State sponsorship - 190 Nomination.
> 
> I have got the ACS results as +Ve and my IELTS score overall is 7 (each component I have got 6.5 and above).
> 
> My overall points is coming to 65.
> 
> Can I submit for EOI now?
> 
> Please advise me as its important for me.
> 
> Thanks
> Ram


Hi Ram,

yes, now you can submit your EOI and with 65 points you stand brighter to be nominated by NSW and invited immediately. But, check below points before lodging your EOI.

1. Did you get reduction in your work experience? I mean, did ACS mention like after xx month, yy year, your experience is skilled and equal to occupation code AAAAAA. If this experience is different from the one you currently hold, then you need to claim only the experience mentioned by ACS.

2. What is your occupation? I am sure with 65/60 points, you may get an invite soon if your occupation is excluded from the list of 6 occupations. If that is the case, then lodging application for state nomination doesn't make sense.

3. What are your individual points please?

Anyway, my best wishes for you,

Sathiya


----------



## cloudram

Hi Sathiya,

My occupation is Software engineer - 261313. 


ACS has considered 89 months for my total experience. But I still continuing in the current job where my experience was considered for 67 months. For this how many points I can claim? I thoguht we can claim points in skillselect directly, this ACS is only for Saying YES or NO for your occupation, please clarify.

Also, let me know if there is anything else i miss here.

Let me collect my individual points in a single note and write to you soon.

Thanks
Ram


----------



## sathiyaseelan

cloudram said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> My occupation is Software engineer - 261313.
> 
> 
> ACS has considered 89 months for my total experience. But I still continuing in the current job where my experience was considered for 67 months. For this how many points I can claim? I thoguht we can claim points in skillselect directly, this ACS is only for Saying YES or NO for your occupation, please clarify.
> 
> Also, let me know if there is anything else i miss here.
> 
> Let me collect my individual points in a single note and write to you soon.
> 
> Thanks
> Ram


Hi Ram,

Well, if ACS considered all your experience as skilled, then you can claim all your experience, but, i presume that they might have deducted some your work experience. Could you check what they mentioned something like "your experience after xxx month, yyyy year is considered equate to skilled occupation under software engineer, ANSCOD code 261313." 

Which month and year they indicated in above format?

Let me give you points for 2 cases:

1. If they award you skilled employment for whole experience, then you can get 10 points for work experience as your experience falls under "equal or more than 5 years but less than 8 years".

2. If they deducted 2 years, then you still get 10 points for experience as yet your experience falls in the above category.

In your EOI form, you must claim only for the experience assessed by ACS as skilled. Never claim for the experience they didn't evaluate skilled one.

Tell me your other factors and i will explain your individual and overall points:

1. Age:
2. Education:
3. IELTS:
4. Work exp: 10 (maximum based on situation)
5. Partner's qualification:

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## n.sh

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this thread.. I have submitted my EOI today. Could you please guide me about further steps or clarify what would happen next? I have chosen WA 

Regards,
N


----------



## jre05

n.sh said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this thread.. I have submitted my EOI today. Could you please guide me about further steps or clarify what would happen next? I have chosen WA
> 
> Regards,
> N


Hello n.sh,

Welcome to our thread 

Well if you have placed EOI, great thing. Since you have chosen WA, I believe you are applying for 190 Visa (State Sponsorship of WA).

WA will contact you through SkillSelect providing you a link for State nomination application form. Please find the very detailed procedure in this link below which is their official website 

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/HowtoapplyforStateSponsorship.aspx

Once you apply through that application if they contact you, then once they process your application and if it successful, they will again intimate you nominating you in SkillSelect. You will get an invitation in SkillSelect to apply for the visa through that nomination 

If you follow above link, you can get everything in detail.

The below link is some criteria which you can go through for your information.

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/Site...ATED state_sponsorship_criteria_2012_2013.pdf

I just saw that your occupation code (HR Advisor) is part of the below list in Western Australia  Congratulations for that.

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx

Further, you can ask your WA seniors  any in detailed timeframes for the WA sponsorship process and the recent tidings from the below active thread for WA 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/154445-wa-state-sponsorship-167.html

All the best for your application 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## maq_qatar

Hi,

My details is missing in the list. Added my detail in last update list by *ccham*


Moksh----489---261313-----65--26th Sept
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
Thepan----------189-----261313-----60----12th July 2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
Saurabh -----------189 --261311---60---19th July,2913
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231-----189---261311---60---23rd Aug,2013
sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
maq_qatar------189------261312----------60-----31st August, 2013
ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013
Mattooose----189---261312---60--21st Sept
maddy13885----189---261313---60--09 October


Regards,


----------



## thanthtooa

Hi all ,

We got the letter from ACS with 6 years 7 months.
We are preparing to sit IELTS in dec .
We will go with subclass 189 independent.
Will submit in dec 2013/Jan 2014 EOI.
Here is our fact . Pls check guys.

1.age - 83 born - 30 points
2. IELTS band 7(must get band 7 so that we can claim) - 10 points
3. skilled employment - 6 years 7 months approved from ACS - 10 points
4. Qualification - we graduated Bachelor of computer science from university of compute studies (Yangon, Myanmar) considered as recognized standard ? If yes, - 15 points , if no (equivalent to AQF Diploma - only 10 points. This is very important for us to know the correct point. Pls advise.
5. Other factors - to get sufficient - can we claim the point from Credentialled community language - 5 points
(If we can prove that we are Burmese)
If yes - which documents do we need to submit and pls give us a guideline.

Overall - 65 points - to submit EOI
Pls tell us which documents do we need to submit from EOI online submission ?

Probably how long will it take to get the invitation letter ?

Appreciate much . Thank you in advance.

Thant Htoo


----------



## amandawilliams

Hi guys,

I wanted to ask, does changing or updating the information in EOI change the date of effect? the date of effect still shows 31 aug, however the "submitted date" in the pdf shows today date as I updated my EOI. Could someone please help on this. Need guidance urgently.

Because this would mean that my EOI date of effect has changed to today thus effecting the priority on which I would get the invite.

Regards,
Amanda Williams


----------



## felix2020

amandawilliams said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I wanted to ask, does changing or updating the information in EOI change the date of effect? the date of effect still shows 31 aug, however the "submitted date" in the pdf shows today date as I updated my EOI. Could someone please help on this. Need guidance urgently.
> 
> Because this would mean that my EOI date of effect has changed to today thus effecting the priority on which I would get the invite.
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda Williams


No worries. Date of effect is the only date that counts. Date of effect only change if you do some updates to change your points or something natural like change in age group.

If your date of effect is same, you are safe. You are still in the same position.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

thanthtooa said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> We got the letter from ACS with 6 years 7 months.
> We are preparing to sit IELTS in dec .
> We will go with subclass 189 independent.
> Will submit in dec 2013/Jan 2014 EOI.
> Here is our fact . Pls check guys.
> 
> 1.age - 83 born - 30 points
> 2. IELTS band 7(must get band 7 so that we can claim) - 10 points
> 3. skilled employment - 6 years 7 months approved from ACS - 10 points
> 4. Qualification - we graduated Bachelor of computer science from university of compute studies (Yangon, Myanmar) considered as recognized standard ? If yes, - 15 points , if no (equivalent to AQF Diploma - only 10 points. This is very important for us to know the correct point. Pls advise.
> 5. Other factors - to get sufficient - can we claim the point from Credentialled community language - 5 points
> (If we can prove that we are Burmese)
> If yes - which documents do we need to submit and pls give us a guideline.
> 
> Overall - 65 points - to submit EOI
> Pls tell us which documents do we need to submit from EOI online submission ?
> 
> Probably how long will it take to get the invitation letter ?
> 
> Appreciate much . Thank you in advance.
> 
> Thant Htoo


Hi friend,

firstly welcome to expat forum. Here are my answers:

1. Which documents we need to submit from EOI online submission ?

You don't need any documents to submit but, need to furnish the details of those documents. The list of documents includes ielts mark sheet, educational qualification, experience certificate, passport etc. to name but just a few.

2. Probably how long will it take to get the invitation letter ?

you didn't mention your occupation. Actually, the waiting time for getting the invite following the lodging of EOI varies greatly depending on many factors such as competition, number of places for the year, your overall points cores to name but just a few. But, having 65 points is an added advantage as you will be invited prior to 60 pointers. moreover, number of better scorers will be reduced in upcoming months. With all factors, you may expect an invite within 1-6 rounds and again it varies. If you could have mentioned your occupation, the accuracy of prediction might be more.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## amandawilliams

felix2020 said:


> No worries. Date of effect is the only date that counts. Date of effect only change if you do some updates to change your points or something natural like change in age group.
> 
> If your date of effect is same, you are safe. You are still in the same position.


Thank you so much felix! Really appreciate it!


----------



## Bhasker

felix2020 said:


> No worries. Date of effect is the only date that counts. Date of effect only change if you do some updates to change your points or something natural like change in age group.
> 
> If your date of effect is same, you are safe. You are still in the same position.


My date of effect is 11 October. Date of submission is 23 aug 2013....what time frame am I looking at for the invite. I was told here in this forum that I am looking at 6-7 months.....was that considering date of submission or the date of effect?
I got 60 points.


----------



## sumdur

List of 2613 is cleard till 13th June. It is more than what we were expecting. Out thread said it is cleared till 8th June. We got 5 days extra.

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - 21 October Round Results


----------



## sumdur

21st Oct round results are here

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - 21 October Round Results


----------



## Mattooose

why is skillselect not getting updated with Oct 21st result ?


----------



## felix2020

Bhasker said:


> My date of effect is 11 October. Date of submission is 23 aug 2013....what time frame am I looking at for the invite. I was told here in this forum that I am looking at 6-7 months.....was that considering date of submission or the date of effect?
> I got 60 points.


Date of effect is the only date that counts. By the way, why is your date of submission is 23rd August and your date of effect is October 11 ? 

What is your occupation code ?


----------



## amandawilliams

Bhasker,

Did your point score change on Oct 11? If so it seems your date of effect would have changed on Oct 11. 

Regards,
Amanda


----------



## amandawilliams

Hey guys,

I had one more query, so in the EOI if I select both 189 and 190 does that mean I could be considered for both 189 & 190 visas or only for 190?

If I select both, what will the probability of getting 189 or 190?

Regards,
Amanda


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sumdur said:


> List of 2613 is cleard till 13th June. It is more than what we were expecting. Out thread said it is cleared till 8th June. We got 5 days extra.
> 
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - 21 October Round Results


Hi buddy,

surprisingly i guessed correctly that until mid of June, 2013, the queue for software engineers might have been moved and i am very glad that you guys have a very bright chances of getting invitations.

All the best buddies,

Cheers in advance! 
Sathiya


----------



## ahmednajam

I updated my details 

Moksh----489---261313-----65--26th Sept
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
ahmednajam------189---261111----60----8th July 2013
slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
Thepan----------189-----261313-----60----12th July 2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
Saurabh -----------189 --261311---60---19th July,2913
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231-----189---261311---60---23rd Aug,2013
sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
maq_qatar------189------261312----------60-----31st August, 2013
ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013
Mattooose----189---261312---60--21st Sept
maddy13885----189---261313---60--09 October

thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan

amandawilliams said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I had one more query, so in the EOI if I select both 189 and 190 does that mean I could be considered for both 189 & 190 visas or only for 190?
> 
> If I select both, what will the probability of getting 189 or 190?
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda


Amanda,

Selecting both 189 and 190 options doesn't entitle you for 190 visa as it needs you to lodge a separate application to a sate from which you want to get nomination. Choosing 189 and 190 will not at all influence anything on 190 visa unless you get nomination from a state.
189 is a different case that is not in association with 190.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## cloudram

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Ram,
> 
> Well, if ACS considered all your experience as skilled, then you can claim all your experience, but, i presume that they might have deducted some your work experience. Could you check what they mentioned something like "your experience after xxx month, yyyy year is considered equate to skilled occupation under software engineer, ANSCOD code 261313."
> 
> Which month and year they indicated in above format?
> 
> Let me give you points for 2 cases:
> 
> 1. If they award you skilled employment for whole experience, then you can get 10 points for work experience as your experience falls under "equal or more than 5 years but less than 8 years".
> 
> 2. If they deducted 2 years, then you still get 10 points for experience as yet your experience falls in the above category.
> 
> In your EOI form, you must claim only for the experience assessed by ACS as skilled. Never claim for the experience they didn't evaluate skilled one.
> 
> Tell me your other factors and i will explain your individual and overall points:
> 
> 1. Age:
> 2. Education:
> 3. IELTS:
> 4. Work exp: 10 (maximum based on situation)
> 5. Partner's qualification:
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya



Hi Sathiya,

Yes, you are right. When I checked my ACS assesment letter, they have deducted 4 years of experience from whatever I have submitted for 7.6 years. Actually , I have 13 years of experience in total, Since I did not get the exact ACS expereince letter format for first 5.5 years of expereince , I did not submit those 5.5 years experience aloing with my ACS assesment application. I thought, ACS does do not calculate any points anyways. It's only DIAC will ask for all the experiences and relevant documents to get those complete 15 points. 

Now i am really confused with this ACS date "After Oct 2009 following employment Considered to be equate ----- etc".

Will I able to show the relevant documents to DIAC directly at the time of EOI and claim 15 points ? or is it only the whatever date the ACS mentioned from there only I can claim points ? Any one faced this situation , please share your experiences. 

Worst case, I am thinking of going for Fresh ACS submission, which will take another 3 months and more money. I am worried with the current situation. please let me know the best suggestions.


1. Age: 25 points
2. Education: 15 points
3. IELTS: Need to re-appear , get 7 min in each , 10 points
4. Work exp: 10 (maximum based on situation) - Confused here. Based on the answers to the above, I will come to know.
5. Partner's qualification: None (Not planning to do ACS for my partner)


Thanks
Ram


----------



## amandawilliams

sathiyaseelan said:


> Amanda,
> 
> Selecting both 189 and 190 options doesn't entitle you for 190 visa as it needs you to lodge a separate application to a sate from which you want to get nomination. Choosing 189 and 190 will not at all influence anything on 190 visa unless you get nomination from a state.
> 189 is a different case that is not in association with 190.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Hi Satiya,

First of all, I see you have been invited. So let me congratulate you. Congratulations! 

Now, you say "190 visa as it needs you to lodge a separate application to a sate from which you want to get nomination.". But what I did was within my EOI I selected "Applying for - 189 & 190" so I mean I ticked both the check boxes for 189 and 190. So there are no separate applications. 

So what I understand is that, if I select both the check boxes 189 & 190, that I will still be considered for 189 but I could also get an invite from state. However there will only be one "single" invite. Please correct me if I am wrong.

-Amanda


----------



## sathiyaseelan

amandawilliams said:


> Hi Satiya,
> 
> First of all, I see you have been invited. So let me congratulate you. Congratulations!
> 
> Now, you say "190 visa as it needs you to lodge a separate application to a sate from which you want to get nomination.". But what I did was within my EOI I selected "Applying for - 189 & 190" so I mean I ticked both the check boxes for 189 and 190. So there are no separate applications.
> 
> So what I understand is that, if I select both the check boxes 189 & 190, that I will still be considered for 189 but I could also get an invite from state. However there will only be one "single" invite. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> -Amanda


Amanda,

The maximum invites for a candidate is 2 and not 1. This could be 2 invites under 190 or 189 or a one in each category. But, these 2 invites are not together but one after another following the expiry of an invite if you get nomination from a state/or under 189 visa.

you won't get nomination from a state by simply clicking both 189 and 190 options. No state will consider you until you lodge a separate application to them.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## just-curious

Hi Guys,

Was just going through the 21st Oct results. Unable to get logical conclusions regarding trends.
In My occupation of 2339 Other Engg. Pro. with a ceiling cap of 300 the numbers already invited including 16th Sep round were 140. For the 7th Oct round it rose to 145 means only 5 candidates. For 21 st Oct round it reached 162 which means 17 invites were given. Considering 160 seats divided over 9 months (pro rata basis allocation) with half reserved for state nominations, 189 seats were left to 80 which comes out to roughly 4-5 per invite.

So my question is how did 17 get invited for 21st Oct round. Is it that in month end both 189 & state sponsor are updated but still the total figure should have been 18-19 & not 17+5=22.
Can anyone shed some light who has been checking trends.

Cheers
J-C


----------



## amandawilliams

sathiyaseelan said:


> Amanda,
> 
> The maximum invites for a candidate is 2 and not 1. This could be 2 invites under 190 or 189 or a one in each category. But, these 2 invites are not together but one after another following the expiry of an invite if you get nomination from a state/or under 189 visa.
> 
> you won't get nomination from a state by simply clicking both 189 and 190 options. No state will consider you until you lodge a separate application to them.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


And where do we submit separate application from? 

regards,
Amanda


----------



## SAind

Congratulation !

File the visa AEAP.

Can U anybody know the pro rata basic allotment for family sponsorship


----------



## manjeetsingh.04

Hi All,

My skill Recruitment Consultant (223112) has moved from high availability in SA to medium availability. In case the status changes from medium to low and then finally off list post submitting my EOI....does it effect the sponsorship.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

amandawilliams said:


> And where do we submit separate application from?
> 
> regards,
> Amanda


Amanad,

The application for state sponsorship is normally available in their websites itself. It is an online application, i suppose, that is to be filled in by you and also you need to meet their minimum eligibility conditions to get nomination from. Moreover, each state asks you to show some financial capacity in addition to this.

These conditions are different for different states. For example, South Australia needs you to show 24,000 Australian dollars as your bank balance or liquid cash or so. Check with every state's website and you will get the exact information.

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

manjeetsingh.04 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My skill Recruitment Consultant (223112) has moved from high availability in SA to medium availability. In case the status changes from medium to low and then finally off list post submitting my EOI....does it effect the sponsorship.


Friend,

If you are able to lodge the application before the low availability seizes, then you won't need to worry. your application will be considered fairly by SA. However, before your application, if your occupation has moved to off-list, you have to meet the specified requirements to be considered for nomination. generally, this may be regional study needs from SA or work experience from that state. If you do not meet this, then you cant get state sponsorship.

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

just-curious said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Was just going through the 21st Oct results. Unable to get logical conclusions regarding trends.
> In My occupation of 2339 Other Engg. Pro. with a ceiling cap of 300 the numbers already invited including 16th Sep round were 140. For the 7th Oct round it rose to 145 means only 5 candidates. For 21 st Oct round it reached 162 which means 17 invites were given. Considering 160 seats divided over 9 months (pro rata basis allocation) with half reserved for state nominations, 189 seats were left to 80 which comes out to roughly 4-5 per invite.
> 
> So my question is how did 17 get invited for 21st Oct round. Is it that in month end both 189 & state sponsor are updated but still the total figure should have been 18-19 & not 17+5=22.
> Can anyone shed some light who has been checking trends.
> 
> Cheers
> J-C


Buddy,

this figure is the combination of both 189/489 and 190. See, prorata that is applicable to 189/489 and 190 are entirely different in nature. 189 observes equal number of invites per round whereas 190 can be first-come-first-serve basis and it's their own decision. So, DIAC can't force the states to nominate equal number of candidates per round/month. This is my personal opinion.

Sathiya


----------



## australiaprvisa

Please add me in list too

189 - 261312 - 60 points - 26 Sep-2013


----------



## manjeetsingh.04

sathiyaseelan said:


> Friend,
> 
> If you are able to lodge the application before the low availability seizes, then you won't need to worry. your application will be considered fairly by SA. However, before your application, if your occupation has moved to off-list, you have to meet the specified requirements to be considered for nomination. generally, this may be regional study needs from SA or work experience from that state. If you do not meet this, then you cant get state sponsorship.
> 
> Sathiya


Thank you Sathiya for that information. So you mean that after submitting the EOI, if the SA sends me an invitation to apply for the sponsorship and I apply before the low availability seizes then they will consider my case anyways for sponsorship.


----------



## nskmuscat

Please confirm, anybody got invitation for 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts with 60 points on 21st october.


----------



## ccham

nskmuscat said:


> Please confirm, anybody got invitation for 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts with 60 points on 21st october.


no, they are still sending invitations for higher point holders because of the competition, you can confirm it in skill select report.


----------



## thanthtooa

Hi all ,

We got the letter from ACS with 6 years 7 months.
We are preparing to sit IELTS in dec .
We will go with subclass 189 independent.
Will submit in dec 2013/Jan 2014 EOI.
Here is our fact . Pls check guys.

1.age - 83 born - 30 points
2. IELTS band 7(must get band 7 so that we can claim) - 10 points
3. skilled employment - 6 years 7 months approved from ACS - 10 points
4. Qualification - we graduated Bachelor of computer science from university of compute studies (Yangon, Myanmar) considered as recognized standard ? If yes, - 15 points , if no (equivalent to AQF Diploma - only 10 points. This is very important for us to know the correct point. Pls advise.
5. Other factors - to get sufficient - can we claim the point from Credentialled community language - 5 points
(If we can prove that we are Burmese)
If yes - which documents do we need to submit and pls give us a guideline.

Overall - 60 points - to submit EOI
Pls tell us which documents do we need to submit from EOI online submission ?

Probably how long will it take to get the invitation letter ?

Appreciate much . Thank you in advance.

Cheers !


----------



## sathiyaseelan

manjeetsingh.04 said:


> Thank you Sathiya for that information. So you mean that after submitting the EOI, if the SA sends me an invitation to apply for the sponsorship and I apply before the low availability seizes then they will consider my case anyways for sponsorship.


I think you are barking up the wrong tree. See, firstly you need to fill in the EOI and choose SA as the state under 190 option. Then send an application to them before the low availability moves to off list. If you get the receipt from SA, before the transition of your occupation from low availability to off-list happens, your application will be considered fairly by SA. Once you get the approval for nomination under 190, in no time, your EOI will be invited by DIAC and you need to lodge the visa application.

After the approval from SA and invitation from DIAC, you have 60 days to apply for visa. 

Hope you understand it.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## anhalim

Guys 21st October invite report is published, and it's a great news that 60 pointers has moved by 36 days , hope next round is mine, all the best to all.

7th October
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	7/05/2013 1.18 pm

21st October
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	13/6/2013 6.09 pm

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - 21 October Round Results


----------



## peanut48

Ok EOI employment history past 10 years is leaving me worried coz I don't remember some of the details of the employers I worked with. They were short term jobs and over 5 years ago!! Do I just leave them out? They have no impact on my points.


----------



## Sunlight11

peanut48 said:


> Ok EOI employment history past 10 years is leaving me worried coz I don't remember some of the details of the employers I worked with. They were short term jobs and over 5 years ago!! Do I just leave them out? They have no impact on my points.


You only need a very limited information about each job in your EOI, however if they are not present in assessment letter then you may omit those.


----------



## just-curious

sathiyaseelan said:


> Buddy,
> 
> this figure is the combination of both 189/489 and 190. See, prorata that is applicable to 189/489 and 190 are entirely different in nature. 189 observes equal number of invites per round whereas 190 can be first-come-first-serve basis and it's their own decision. So, DIAC can't force the states to nominate equal number of candidates per round/month. This is my personal opinion.
> 
> Sathiya


Hi Sathiya,
Your statement absolutely makes sense. So I guess for 189 invitations my assumption of 4-5 is a valid assumption & overall numbers are not indicative of general trend for 189. Thanks for clearing my confusion.
Cheers
J-C


----------



## manjeetsingh.04

sathiyaseelan said:


> I think you are barking up the wrong tree. See, firstly you need to fill in the EOI and choose SA as the state under 190 option. Then send an application to them before the low availability moves to off list. If you get the receipt from SA, before the transition of your occupation from low availability to off-list happens, your application will be considered fairly by SA. Once you get the approval for nomination under 190, in no time, your EOI will be invited by DIAC and you need to lodge the visa application.
> 
> After the approval from SA and invitation from DIAC, you have 60 days to apply for visa.
> 
> Hope you understand it.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya



Quoting you - 

"firstly you need to fill in the EOI and choose SA as the state under 190 option"- this will be submitted on DIAC website under skillselect.

"Then send an application to them before the low availability moves to off list"- where do we send this application, to the DIAC or SA govt?


----------



## Bhasker

felix2020 said:


> Date of effect is the only date that counts. By the way, why is your date of submission is 23rd August and your date of effect is October 11 ?
> 
> What is your occupation code ?


Because my consultant had posted my entire 5 year work ex instead of the 3 approved by ACS. I realised this was wrong through this forum from Sathiaseelan and updated EOI on 11th oct
occupation code: 261111 ICT business analyst


----------



## Bhasker

amandawilliams said:


> Bhasker,
> 
> Did your point score change on Oct 11? If so it seems your date of effect would have changed on Oct 11.
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda


Yes Amanda. Points did change (from 65 to 60). It seems date of effect is what matters so that would send my invitation further away


----------



## sathiyaseelan

manjeetsingh.04 said:


> Quoting you -
> 
> "firstly you need to fill in the EOI and choose SA as the state under 190 option"- this will be submitted on DIAC website under skillselect.
> 
> "Then send an application to them before the low availability moves to off list"- where do we send this application, to the DIAC or SA govt?


Hello,

1. First lodge an EOI and in that EOI, if you click state nominated subclass, list of states will appear from which you need to choose SA. This is an account you need to create in skill select's website. 

https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/ExpressionOfInterest/PreReg/Start

this is the link where you need to create an account for submitting an EOI.

2. Now, you need to send an application to SA for getting nomination from.. How DIAC nominates you? only a state/region/family member can nominate you. Check out SA's website on how to lodge an application for nomination under 190 visa.

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/

Before posting the next question, i recommend you to go through the above links and other threads to get how a state sponsorship works around.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## baochangan

Just got my EOI updated. wish i can get the invitation this sunday night.


----------



## baochangan

just got my EOI updated, wish I could get the invitation this sunday night. fingers crossed very hard!


----------



## anhalim

baochangan said:


> Just got my EOI updated. wish i can get the invitation this sunday night.


your IELTS score is amazing dude, u r with 65 points so this Sunday is definitely urs.


----------



## jiser911

anhalim said:


> Guys 21st October invite report is published, and it's a great news that 60 pointers has moved by 36 days , hope next round is mine, all the best to all.
> 
> 7th October
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	7/05/2013 1.18 pm
> 
> 21st October
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	13/6/2013 6.09 pm
> 
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - 21 October Round Results


That's way too optimistic. Probably the 7th May invite was of someone who had his eoi suspended. You should count from the 5th of August report where the date of effect was of 28th of May. So it moved around 15 days i guess. Which is still ok as long it keeps going lol

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	2013-05-28 00:00:49.197

See: SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 5 August 2013 Results


----------



## baochangan

anhalim said:


> your IELTS score is amazing dude, u r with 65 points so this Sunday is definitely urs.


Thanks bro, I tried very hard to nail it. i guess efforts do pay off


----------



## australiaprvisa

I updated list with my details 

Moksh----489---261313-----65--26th Sept
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
ahmednajam------189---261111----60----8th July 2013
slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
Thepan----------189-----261313-----60----12th July 2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
Saurabh -----------189 --261311---60---19th July,2913
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231-----189---261311---60---23rd Aug,2013
sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
maq_qatar------189------261312----------60-----31st August, 2013
ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013
Mattooose----189---261312---60--21st Sept
australiaprvisa---189---261312---60---26th September, 2013
maddy13885----189---261313---60--09 October

Thanks


----------



## nskmuscat

but somebody claims that they got the invitation for 261311 with 60 points.if you see the old history you will find out.


----------



## ccham

nskmuscat said:


> but somebody claims that they got the invitation for 261311 with 60 points.if you see the old history you will find out.


yes for 2613 but not 2611


----------



## maq_qatar

I think 202 EOI were selected under 2613 on 21Oct13 as Ceilings value is reached to 2118 before 21oct13 this was 1916.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

baochangan said:


> just got my EOI updated, wish I could get the invitation this sunday night. fingers crossed very hard!


hi buddy,

its a happy news that you got 5 more points for work experience and eventually your points have gone to 65 and this for sure, good for you. Interestingly, DIAC is unable to find the better scorers like 65, 70 or 75 in good numbers. So, definitely, you will get an invite in upcoming round. However, the ceiling for a round that is 950 should not be reached before your turn. But, this is very very rare (about 0.00001%). Hence, i wish that you will get an invite and my special prayers will fetch that dream on this sunday.

All the best,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

just-curious said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> Your statement absolutely makes sense. So I guess for 189 invitations my assumption of 4-5 is a valid assumption & overall numbers are not indicative of general trend for 189. Thanks for clearing my confusion.
> Cheers
> J-C


Hi more curious (ha ha ha, i call you like this only),

You are as sharp as tack and hence you found the exact figures. It seems to me that you are good at numbers and probably you might have secured good marks in mathematics (LOL) in schooling. 

Anyway, all the very best for making future calculations, (LOL)

Sathiya


----------



## hl13

Hello All, October 21report is available now...

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - 21 October Round Results


----------



## jenritz

thanks jr


----------



## SaiSundara

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> i predicted that your chances are good enough for this round and in worst case, you will get invite in next round for sure.
> 
> No worries buddy,
> 
> i pray for you to get invited.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

Based on Oct 21 invite results, do i stand a chance in November 4th invite round, like you have predicted above?

[261111- ICT BA, EOI- 25-Sep-13, 65 points]

Thanks!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

SaiSundara said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Based on Oct 21 invite results, do i stand a chance in November 4th invite round, like you have predicted above?
> 
> [261111- ICT BA, EOI- 25-Sep-13, 65 points]
> 
> Thanks!


Buddy,

The line of 65 pointers in your occupation is moving slowly than expected. the 21st october round observed the last candidate holding 65 points with visa date of effect of 29/8/2013. It was on 16th september, 2013, 65 points with visa date of 26/8/2013. So, the line has moved only 3 days ahead. However, the round before these had a moving timeline of 13 days. So, the same pace may not be there in upcoming rounds. 

In your case, i guess, you will get the invitation soon. May be within 2nd round of November, 2013 or on the first round of december, 2013. In the worst case, you will get the invite in 2nd round of December, 2013.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## sumdur

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> surprisingly i guessed correctly that until mid of June, 2013, the queue for software engineers might have been moved and i am very glad that you guys have a very bright chances of getting invitations.
> 
> All the best buddies,
> 
> Cheers in advance!
> Sathiya


Dear Sathiya,

Oh... that was a good guess.

What you guess now.How much list will be cleared in 4th Nov round for 2613?

I think there must be lesser EOI applicant between 15th June - 30th June because it was almost end of last year.

secondly in our list also there is nobody till 20th June.

So I suppose for 2613, they might clear till 7th July in this round..

Too much Optimestic


----------



## n.sh

jre05 said:


> Hello n.sh,
> 
> Welcome to our thread
> 
> Well if you have placed EOI, great thing. Since you have chosen WA, I believe you are applying for 190 Visa (State Sponsorship of WA).
> 
> WA will contact you through SkillSelect providing you a link for State nomination application form. Please find the very detailed procedure in this link below which is their official website
> 
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/HowtoapplyforStateSponsorship.aspx
> 
> Once you apply through that application if they contact you, then once they process your application and if it successful, they will again intimate you nominating you in SkillSelect. You will get an invitation in SkillSelect to apply for the visa through that nomination
> 
> If you follow above link, you can get everything in detail.
> 
> The below link is some criteria which you can go through for your information.
> 
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/Site...ATED state_sponsorship_criteria_2012_2013.pdf
> 
> I just saw that your occupation code (HR Advisor) is part of the below list in Western Australia  Congratulations for that.
> 
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx
> 
> Further, you can ask your WA seniors  any in detailed timeframes for the WA sponsorship process and the recent tidings from the below active thread for WA
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/154445-wa-state-sponsorship-167.html
> 
> All the best for your application
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Thanks JR for the warm welcome and comprehensive explanation.. :angel:


----------



## MMD09

Is skillselect down?


----------



## richardlee

*change status of EOI*

Should I withraw my EOI?

My occupation code fell in shedule 2 in wa, and I heard they need a job offer in this case.
If I am invited from WA, I am not sure that I can provide a job offer.

Therefore, I want to review ACS assesment in order to change my job code and then plan to apply NSW state.

In this case, should I withraw my current EOI?

Or can I make another EOI for NSW?


----------



## Mroks

richardlee said:


> Should I withraw my EOI?
> 
> My occupation code fell in shedule 2 in wa, and I heard they need a job offer in this case.
> If I am invited from WA, I am not sure that I can provide a job offer.
> 
> Therefore, I want to review ACS assesment in order to change my job code and then plan to apply NSW state.
> 
> In this case, should I withraw my current EOI?
> 
> Or can I make another EOI for NSW?


I think you should be able to edit the EOI to change the nominated occupation.
Don't go for another new EOI.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

richardlee said:


> Should I withraw my EOI?
> 
> My occupation code fell in shedule 2 in wa, and I heard they need a job offer in this case.
> If I am invited from WA, I am not sure that I can provide a job offer.
> 
> Therefore, I want to review ACS assesment in order to change my job code and then plan to apply NSW state.
> 
> In this case, should I withraw my current EOI?
> 
> Or can I make another EOI for NSW?


hi buddy,

First un-check the state sponsorship(190 option)in EOI that you checked already as this leads your information invisible to WA. Moreover, do send an email to WA to withdraw your application for nomination and they should be able to cancel your application. Check their website regarding their email address to which your request to withdrawal can be sent. Anyway, confirm the job offer letter criteria once agin before doing so.

You don't need to create a new EOI or withdraw the existing EOI and in the existing one itself, you can modify the details in connection with 189 and 190. Once you get the positive outcome from ACS, you can go back and update the same in EOI as well.

regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sumdur said:


> Dear Sathiya,
> 
> Oh... that was a good guess.
> 
> What you guess now.How much list will be cleared in 4th Nov round for 2613?
> 
> I think there must be lesser EOI applicant between 15th June - 30th June because it was almost end of last year.
> 
> secondly in our list also there is nobody till 20th June.
> 
> So I suppose for 2613, they might clear till 7th July in this round..
> 
> Too much Optimestic


hi sumdur,

your analysis is as good as mine and i really applaud your knowledge. As you told, in this forum, there are less number of people with 60 points between 13/06/2013 and 30/06/2013. Though i acknowledge this fact, i presume, the number of applicants lodged EOI in the above timeline might be good enough to secure an invite. Taking the account of people from other forums, blogs, and through agents, and the ones who lodged the EOI's yet not at all registered with these kind of forums, i preduict that this clearance of 60 pointers will pick up slowly that your expectation (this is my personal opinion).. But, definitely, the row of 60 point holders will move rapidly after December, but, not from next round inwards.

I personally believe that the dates of visa effect will be between 13 June, 2013 till 30 June, 2013 and it will not go beyond 30 June, 2013 according to me. I keep in mind about the upcoming 65 pointers and for sure, number of 70+holders will be very less.

But., let's see how accurate our predictions will be.

But, i wish this line to transit at a rapid pace.

Advance wishes,

Sathiya


----------



## nayudu

*How to Proceed for 261111*

Applied for Business analyst with 60 Points. With only 380 pending to reach the Ceiling limit , not sure if it will get through


----------



## manjeetsingh.04

Hi All,

I need to enter my education details in the EOI. Can anyone pls tell me what option to select from the dropdown list of qualification for my 10th and 12th. 

I am an MBA in HR with Bachelor of Arts as my graduation (these details I have already fill in). There is no option as secondary or higher education


----------



## felix2020

manjeetsingh.04 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need to enter my education details in the EOI. Can anyone pls tell me what option to select from the dropdown list of qualification for my 10th and 12th.
> 
> I am an MBA in HR with Bachelor of Arts as my graduation (these details I have already fill in). There is no option as secondary or higher education


There is no need to mention your 10th and 12th. They only require post secondary qualifications.


----------



## Mattooose

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi sumdur,
> 
> your analysis is as good as mine and i really applaud your knowledge. As you told, in this forum, there are less number of people with 60 points between 13/06/2013 and 30/06/2013. Though i acknowledge this fact, i presume, the number of applicants lodged EOI in the above timeline might be good enough to secure an invite. Taking the account of people from other forums, blogs, and through agents, and the ones who lodged the EOI's yet not at all registered with these kind of forums, i preduict that this clearance of 60 pointers will pick up slowly that your expectation (this is my personal opinion).. But, definitely, the row of 60 point holders will move rapidly after December, but, not from next round inwards.
> 
> I personally believe that the dates of visa effect will be between 13 June, 2013 till 30 June, 2013 and it will not go beyond 30 June, 2013 according to me. I keep in mind about the upcoming 65 pointers and for sure, number of 70+holders will be very less.
> 
> But., let's see how accurate our predictions will be.
> 
> But, i wish this line to transit at a rapid pace.
> 
> Advance wishes,
> 
> Sathiya


Sathiya,
Number of 65 ptrs shud come down from now onwards as people who received ACS around. & after jun 13 had their experience reduced.


----------



## manjeetsingh.04

felix2020 said:


> There is no need to mention your 10th and 12th. They only require post secondary qualifications.


R u sure, because they have asked for below question before the table where you need to fill in the education details:



Education said:


> Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?*
> 
> Yes No


Now here they talk about 'secondary level and above' and then in the drop down there is no option as such


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Mattooose said:


> Sathiya,
> Number of 65 ptrs shud come down from now onwards as people who received ACS around. & after jun 13 had their experience reduced.


Hi mattoose,

i absolutely agree with your stance, however, how quickly the line of 60 pointers move is unsure. I really encourage your thoughts, but, i hope strongly that the number of 60 pointers occupying the slots in upcoming rounds will be witnessing upward trend, for sure. But, this number will not drastically enhance but with a steady climb. Moreover, i also prognosticate that in the invitation rounds from December, 2013 will see a decent number.

Hence, out perceptions are one and the same. Nevertheless, i wish this rapid filling in of all my software engineering friends, happen soon without hassles.

Cheer up boys! You are gonna receive the golden emails in regards to invitation soon.

Sathiya


----------



## felix2020

manjeetsingh.04 said:


> R u sure, because they have asked for below question before the table where you need to fill in the education details:
> 
> 
> 
> Now here they talk about 'secondary level and above' and then in the drop down there is no option as such


 Select "yes" for that question.

But no need to give any details.

You should only give details if any qualification is Australian Diploma level or higher.


----------



## maq_qatar

As we can see list for 60 points EOI moved only a bit from 28-may to 13-june only and even in between it moved back to 07-May and this list moved after 3 month So we don't know what will happen in next round but it seems we should not loose our hopes as we all will receive one day.

Lets hope for the positive outcome from upcoming rounds

Regards,


----------



## sathiyaseelan

maq_qatar said:


> As we can see list for 60 points EOI moved only a bit from 28-may to 13-june only and even in between it moved back to 07-May and this list moved after 3 month So we don't know what will happen in next round but it seems we should not loose our hopes as we all will receive one day.
> 
> Lets hope for the positive outcome from upcoming rounds
> 
> Regards,


hi maq,

See, 7th may, 2013 was the last visa date of effect for 489 visa and this number might be very very low ,may be only 1 or 2 candidates with this visa date under 489 visa, most probably as this date is applicable for both 189 and 489. So, you can't take this visa date into account. Hence, ignoring this date, the pace at which software engineering group moves is really excellent and motivating for people who have been waiting in a long queue.

All the best,
sathiya


----------



## tracekd

Hi all,
I am new to the forum. I've following this from last couple of weeks. Seems like a very good source of information. Esp jre, sathiya are very good in answering... Thanks guys for the help you've been providing.
I am updating list with my name in it.

Moksh----489---261313-----65--26th Sept
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
ahmednajam------189---261111----60----8th July 2013
slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
Thepan----------189-----261313-----60----12th July 2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
Saurabh -----------189 --261311---60---19th July,2913
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
*tracekd-----------189--------261313----60-----16th August, 2013
*Pink7231-----189---261311---60---23rd Aug,2013
sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
maq_qatar------189------261312----------60-----31st August, 2013
ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013
Mattooose----189---261312---60--21st Sept
australiaprvisa---189---261312---60---26th September, 2013
maddy13885----189---261313---60--09 October


----------



## cloudram

cloudram said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Yes, you are right. When I checked my ACS assesment letter, they have deducted 4 years of experience from whatever I have submitted for 7.6 years. Actually , I have 13 years of experience in total, Since I did not get the exact ACS expereince letter format for first 5.5 years of expereince , I did not submit those 5.5 years experience aloing with my ACS assesment application. I thought, ACS does do not calculate any points anyways. It's only DIAC will ask for all the experiences and relevant documents to get those complete 15 points.
> 
> Now i am really confused with this ACS date "After Oct 2009 following employment Considered to be equate ----- etc".
> 
> Will I able to show the relevant documents to DIAC directly at the time of EOI and claim 15 points ? or is it only the whatever date the ACS mentioned from there only I can claim points ? Any one faced this situation , please share your experiences.
> 
> Worst case, I am thinking of going for Fresh ACS submission, which will take another 3 months and more money. I am worried with the current situation. please let me know the best suggestions.
> 
> 
> 1. Age: 25 points
> 2. Education: 15 points
> 3. IELTS: Need to re-appear , get 7 min in each , 10 points
> 4. Work exp: 10 (maximum based on situation) - Confused here. Based on the answers to the above, I will come to know.
> 5. Partner's qualification: None (Not planning to do ACS for my partner)
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Ram



Friends,

Can anyone respond to my questions quickly ? I really need to move on quickly. please check and let me know ASAP.

Thanks
Ram


----------



## cloudram

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Ram,
> 
> Well, if ACS considered all your experience as skilled, then you can claim all your experience, but, i presume that they might have deducted some your work experience. Could you check what they mentioned something like "your experience after xxx month, yyyy year is considered equate to skilled occupation under software engineer, ANSCOD code 261313."
> 
> Which month and year they indicated in above format?
> 
> Let me give you points for 2 cases:
> 
> 1. If they award you skilled employment for whole experience, then you can get 10 points for work experience as your experience falls under "equal or more than 5 years but less than 8 years".
> 
> 2. If they deducted 2 years, then you still get 10 points for experience as yet your experience falls in the above category.
> 
> In your EOI form, you must claim only for the experience assessed by ACS as skilled. Never claim for the experience they didn't evaluate skilled one.
> 
> Tell me your other factors and i will explain your individual and overall points:
> 
> 1. Age:
> 2. Education:
> 3. IELTS:
> 4. Work exp: 10 (maximum based on situation)
> 5. Partner's qualification:
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya



Hi Sathiya,

Yes, you are right. When I checked my ACS assesment letter, they have deducted 4 years of experience from whatever I have submitted for 7.6 years. Actually , I have 13 years of experience in total, Since I did not get the exact ACS expereince letter format for first 5.5 years of expereince , I did not submit those 5.5 years experience aloing with my ACS assesment application. I thought, ACS does do not calculate any points anyways. It's only DIAC will ask for all the experiences and relevant documents to get those complete 15 points.

Now i am really confused with this ACS date "After Oct 2009 following employment Considered to be equate ----- etc".

Will I able to show the relevant documents to DIAC directly at the time of EOI and claim 15 points ? or is it only the whatever date the ACS mentioned from there only I can claim points ? Any one faced this situation , please share your experiences.

Worst case, I am thinking of going for Fresh ACS submission, which will take another 3 months and more money. I am worried with the current situation. please let me know the best suggestions.


1. Age (34): 25 points
2. Education (B.E -ECE): 15 points
3. IELTS: Need to re-appear , get 7 min in each , 10 points
4. Work exp (Total 13, showed only 7 yrs for ACS ???): 15 points (maximum based on situation) - Confused here. Based on the answers to the above, I will come to know.
5. Partner's qualification: None (Not planning to do ACS for my partner)


Thanks
Ram


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Hi Ram,

Do below things for your case and unfortunately it is painful yet i recommend these tactics.

1. Let the invitation get expired as if you apply for visa with the same information you entered in EOI, the chance of visa rejection is 99.99999%. If there is a contradiction between the claims you made in EOI and the one verified by Case officer, you will be at huge risk and you may loose money, time everything. But, don't panic as this is not the end of this world and DIAC will give you one more invite soon.

2. Apply for a fresh skills assessments to ACS and get the experience for all your experience of 13 years and for sure, with a deduction of some years (2/4). But, the advantage is that you may get few more points for work experience. Try to convince the previous employers and tell them the significance of those documents such as experience letter, reference letter, offer letter, salary slips, form 16, bank statements etc. If you are unable to get the letter of job description from either your immediate boss or HR manager, try to get it done on stamp paper visa statutory declaration. There are many instances where ACS accepted the past employement with less number of documents and you may be lucky to get at least few years of past experience as skilled. So, do explore on this arena.

3. While waiting for expiry of invite, you can lodge the application to ACS for skills evaluation and this may reduce some precious time.

4. Look for any states that sponsor your occupation yet. If so, have an eye on them and as soon as you get skills outcome from ACS, rush into them for nomination under 190 visa.

5. See, you can convince DIAC/Case officer for the experienec assessed after the period mentioned in ACS letter on condition that you are able to support current employment by submitting currently monthly pay slips, bank statements, new reference letter, Form 16, income tax statements etc. But, unluckil;y, previous experience can not be claimed with case officer/DIAC.

6. If your IELST mark sheet is going to expire within this timeline, sit for IELTS once again, and try to score 8 in each section so that you can get 20 points under english.

I know that this is painful yet you don't have any other options to choose from, i am sorry to say this.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## hemanthmathad

Hello guys,
I am about to submit my application for assessment to AIM today. I wish to be part of this group soon. Any tips for AIM and EOI is always welcome. I have got my IELTS score already.

Cheers,
Hemanth


----------



## sathiyaseelan

hemanthmathad said:


> Hello guys,
> I am about to submit my application for assessment to AIM today. I wish to be part of this group soon. Any tips for AIM and EOI is always welcome. I have got my IELTS score already.
> 
> Cheers,
> Hemanth


Hi Hemant,

firstly, i welcome you to expat forum, a junction of most intelligent and eligible bachelors (like me, ha ha ha) and family man. 

Could you indicate your individual points on various factors like age, ielts, work exp, education etc. so that it will be easy for us to guide you properly?

Moreover, just maintain a signature like me so that others can help you in a better way. To activate signature, click user CP and edit signature and save it.

Happy to assist you,

sathiya


----------



## hemanthmathad

Hello Sathiya,

Thanks a lot for your response. Below are my details.
Age - 31
IELTS - R(7), W(7), S(7), L(8.5)
Work Exp - Total 10 years, 9 years ins Supply Chain and 6 years of managing teams
Education - BE Chemical and MBA Marketing.

I am wanting to know what do AIM look at during assessments. I would like to give information which they need than flooding with all inputs. Some say they look at management experience as the key. I am confused and need clarity.

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## manjeetsingh.04

Hi All,

I have opted for SA and 190 as Visa option in my EOI. They have asked below question under preferred location within Australia:



> Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?*
> 
> Yes No
> 
> *This question will not affect eligibility for selected visa types in this EOI. This is only information to help Employers or State/Territory governments to search for relevant EOIs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My preference is Adelaide but wanted to understand as to what are the implications of choosing 'YES' (they should'nt give me an option of Skilled regional migration visa) and if there is any risk involved in choosing 'NO' in terms of my prospects for getting the sponsorship.
Click to expand...


----------



## hemanthmathad

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Hemant,
> 
> firstly, i welcome you to expat forum, a junction of most intelligent and eligible bachelors (like me, ha ha ha) and family man.
> 
> Could you indicate your individual points on various factors like age, ielts, work exp, education etc. so that it will be easy for us to guide you properly?
> 
> Moreover, just maintain a signature like me so that others can help you in a better way. To activate signature, click user CP and edit signature and save it.
> 
> Happy to assist you,
> 
> sathiya


Hello Sathiya,

Thanks a lot for your response. Below are my details.
Age - 31
IELTS - R(7), W(7), S(7), L(8.5)
Work Exp - Total 10 years, 9 years ins Supply Chain and 6 years of managing teams
Education - BE Chemical and MBA Marketing.

I am wanting to know what do AIM look at during assessments. I would like to give information which they need than flooding with all inputs. Some say they look at management experience as the key. I am confused and need clarity.

Thanks for your assistance.

__________________
Regards,
Hemanth Mathad


----------



## ccham

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi maq,
> 
> See, 7th may, 2013 was the last visa date of effect for 489 visa and this number might be very very low ,may be only 1 or 2 candidates with this visa date under 489 visa, most probably as this date is applicable for both 189 and 489. So, you can't take this visa date into account. Hence, ignoring this date, the pace at which software engineering group moves is really excellent and motivating for people who have been waiting in a long queue.
> 
> All the best,
> sathiya


i agree with you, but we can't say anything about 489FS because they never release any details related to 489FS. even 65 point holders are still waiting for 489FS, while 60 point holders was invited in last round for 189. let's see to get clear idea about this, until next round. anyway in 2613 has a good chance still.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ccham said:


> i agree with you, but we can't say anything about 489FS because they never release any details related to 489FS. even 65 point holders are still waiting for 489FS, while 60 point holders was invited in last round for 189. let's see to get clear idea about this, until next round. anyway in 2613 has a good chance still.


hi ccham,

You are right that we need to wait, however, this 489 Family sponsored visa was on hold for a while and the criteria for sending invites to candidates under 489 is a different story that is not at all in association with 189. In other words, 189 and 489 are travelling in 2 different tracks as far as selection of candidates is concerned. 

A region or a relative can nominate a candidate even with 65 points but again, this number is very low in every invitation round. By taking software engineer group, 2613 as an example, i can elucidate my position. Each invite round has 86 invites for both 189 and 489 visas for 2613 group. I strongly trust that only about 5-10% seats are reserved for 489 in each round, that is hardly 8 or 9 seats in every round. Agana, this number is shared between family sponsorship and regional sponsorship. At the end of the day, this number will come drastically low leaving the competition among the aspirants very huge.

To me, the competition for this visa is much more than that of 189 visa. This is purely my analysis and perception after having logical and reasoned conclusions.

But, the last visa date of effect is taking both 189 and 489 cases together and therefore, needless to say that this date may be entirely different and completely contradict with one another.

Sathiya


----------



## nskmuscat

nickstv12 said:


> nickstv12---------189---261311---60----26 june 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
> slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
> xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
> sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013
> 
> updated list



Dear nick,
whether anybody got invitation in our 261311 with 60 points on 21 st October?


----------



## ccham

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi ccham,
> 
> You are right that we need to wait, however, this 489 Family sponsored visa was on hold for a while and the criteria for sending invites to candidates under 489 is a different story that is not at all in association with 189. In other words, 189 and 489 are travelling in 2 different tracks as far as selection of candidates is concerned.
> 
> A region or a relative can nominate a candidate even with 65 points but again, this number is very low in every invitation round. By taking software engineer group, 2613 as an example, i can elucidate my position. Each invite round has 86 invites for both 189 and 489 visas for 2613 group. I strongly trust that only about 5-10% seats are reserved for 489 in each round, that is hardly 8 or 9 seats in every round. Agana, this number is shared between family sponsorship and regional sponsorship. At the end of the day, this number will come drastically low leaving the competition among the aspirants very huge.
> 
> To me, the competition for this visa is much more than that of 189 visa. This is purely my analysis and perception after having logical and reasoned conclusions.
> 
> But, the last visa date of effect is taking both 189 and 489 cases together and therefore, needless to say that this date may be entirely different and completely contradict with one another.
> 
> Sathiya


yes sathiya, everything is correct but i think that 489 regional visa not comes under invitation rounds because, swomy, one of our guy in the list had been invited on 25 oct under 489 regional, since he had applied both 489FS and 489regional. that means it's not come under invitation rounds. 

therefore i think that only 189 and 489FS are consider under invitation rounds.


----------



## maq_qatar

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi maq,
> 
> See, 7th may, 2013 was the last visa date of effect for 489 visa and this number might be very very low ,may be only 1 or 2 candidates with this visa date under 489 visa, most probably as this date is applicable for both 189 and 489. So, you can't take this visa date into account. Hence, ignoring this date, the pace at which software engineering group moves is really excellent and motivating for people who have been waiting in a long queue.
> 
> All the best,
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

Thanks for your wishes and gving us positive hope we all hope that EOI invitation will move as we are expecting. 

Regards,


----------



## kiran55

tracekd said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to the forum. I've following this from last couple of weeks. Seems like a very good source of information. Esp jre, sathiya are very good in answering... Thanks guys for the help you've been providing.
> I am updating list with my name in it.
> 
> Moksh----489---261313-----65--26th Sept
> anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
> ahmednajam------189---261111----60----8th July 2013
> slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
> Thepan----------189-----261313-----60----12th July 2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> Saurabh -----------189 --261311---60---19th July,2913
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
> xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
> *tracekd-----------189--------261313----60-----16th August, 2013
> *Pink7231-----189---261311---60---23rd Aug,2013
> sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
> maq_qatar------189------261312----------60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013
> Mattooose----189---261312---60--21st Sept
> australiaprvisa---189---261312---60---26th September, 2013
> maddy13885----189---261313---60--09 October


Pls add me to the list as well.
kiran55----189---261313---60--08 October


----------



## svshinde83

Hello All,

I have applied for 189 VISA on 21.10.13. Can anyone of you experts kindly guide me how much time does it take in current scenario to allocate a CO?
immi.gov.au shows it takes around 8 weeks is that the rough time estimate?


----------



## samkalu

Hi guys. 

I got a email today from skill select saying my points has changed from 60 to 65. The effect date is also nov 1st.

So hoping for the invite.


----------



## samkalu

tracekd said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to the forum. I've following this from last couple of weeks. Seems like a very good source of information. Esp jre, sathiya are very good in answering... Thanks guys for the help you've been providing.
> I am updating list with my name in it.
> 
> Moksh----489---261313-----65--26th Sept
> anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
> DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
> ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
> ahmednajam------189---261111----60----8th July 2013
> slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
> Thepan----------189-----261313-----60----12th July 2013
> ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
> sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
> Saurabh -----------189 --261311---60---19th July,2913
> nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
> samkalu-----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
> Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
> Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
> ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
> xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
> tracekd-----------189--------261313----60-----16th August, 2013
> Pink7231-----189---261311---60---23rd Aug,2013
> sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
> maq_qatar------189------261312----------60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013
> Mattooose----189---261312---60--21st Sept
> australiaprvisa---189---261312---60---26th September, 2013
> maddy13885----189---261313---60--09 October



I am updating the list with my point change from 60 to 65. Effect date is now 1st nov.

Moksh----489---261313-----65--26th Sept
anhalim------------189---261313---60---20th June 2013
DanishHaider-----189---261313---60---27th June,2013
ethical_buger-----189---261313---60---1st July,2013
sathish#nsw------189---261312----60----7th July 2013
ahmednajam------189---261111----60----8th July 2013
slvicky----------- 489 --- 261313 --- 60 --- 9th July 2013
Thepan----------189-----261313-----60----12th July 2013
ccham--------------489---261313---60---13th July,2013
sumdur------------189---261313---60---17th July 2013
sowmy-------------489---261313---60---19th July,2013
Saurabh -----------189 --261311---60---19th July,2913
nestaxu-----------189---261313---60---23rd July,2013
samkalu-----------189---261313---65---24th July,2013, effect date 1st nov 13.
sigamani----------189---261313---60---24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014-189---261311---60---26th July,2013
Sathish Kare -----189---261311----60--07th August 2013
Simple_Man------189---261311---60---08th August,2013
Sohel------------189---261313---60---13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin--------189---261313---60---15th Aug,2013
xoxz-----------189--------261312----60-----16th August, 2013
tracekd-----------189--------261313----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231-----189---261311---60---23rd Aug,2013
sachinm01------189--------2613**--------60-----31st August, 2013
maq_qatar------189------261312----------60-----31st August, 2013
ashik-----------189--------261313------60----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP----------189-------261312----60------ 4th Sept ,2013
gsingh---------189-------261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262 ---- 189--- 261312 ---60-13-Sep-2013
Mattooose----189---261312---60--21st Sept
australiaprvisa---189---261312---60---26th September, 2013
maddy13885----189---261313---60--09 October


----------



## Juancho

Hi all, 
Im new in this forum and I wonder if you guys could help me out and give an idea of when could I expect to received and invitation to apply for the visa 189 . I placed my eoi the 19th of July with 60 points, under 261312. I would really appreciate any reply to this post. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nickstv12

Hi Sathiya,

I submitted my eoi for 189 visa but not yet invited.

I recently renewed my passport and received a new one few days back.

My question is: do i need to update my eoi with new passport details? 
as you know we do not enter any passport number while submitting an eoi?

Please advise guys!!

Thanks,
Nick.


----------



## just-curious

Hi Guys,

Can somebody confirm to me that if you change some details in your EOI that does not change your points score the date of effect remains the same or not. Would appreciate a quich reply by experts.

Cheers
J-C


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nickstv12 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> I submitted my eoi for 189 visa but not yet invited.
> 
> I recently renewed my passport and received a new one few days back.
> 
> My question is: do i need to update my eoi with new passport details?
> as you know we do not enter any passport number while submitting an eoi?
> 
> Please advise guys!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Nick.


hi Nick,

There is no need to enter the details of new passport in the existing EOI. However, i would like you to cross verify the surname and given name of new passport against the ones you mentioned in EOI. if both are same, then no need to edit the EOI. If the new passport has different surnames and given name, then you should modify these details in EOI. But, i know that normally this will not happen in renewal of passport, yet, i recommend you to do this.

Nevertheless, while filling in Visa application form, you need to provide the passport of new passport only and not the old one. Moreover, enter the address from the new passport.

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nickstv12 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> I submitted my eoi for 189 visa but not yet invited.
> 
> I recently renewed my passport and received a new one few days back.
> 
> My question is: do i need to update my eoi with new passport details?
> as you know we do not enter any passport number while submitting an eoi?
> 
> Please advise guys!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Nick.


hi Nick,

There is no need to enter the details of new passport in the existing EOI. However, i would like you to cross verify the surname and given name of new passport against the ones you mentioned in EOI. if both are same, then no need to edit the EOI. If the new passport has different surnames and given name, then you should modify these details in EOI. But, i know that normally this will not happen in renewal of passport, yet, i recommend you to do this.

Nevertheless, while filling in Visa application form, you need to provide the passport of new passport only and not the old one. Moreover, enter the address from the new passport.

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

just-curious said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can somebody confirm to me that if you change some details in your EOI that does not change your points score the date of effect remains the same or not. Would appreciate a quich reply by experts.
> 
> Cheers
> J-C


Friend,

your visa date of effect remains unchanged if the factors you modify don't influence overall points scores. Go for it.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## just-curious

sathiyaseelan said:


> Friend,
> 
> your visa date of effect remains unchanged if the factors you modify don't influence overall points scores. Go for it.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Thanks Sathiya for confirming my assumption. Now pray for me 4 the 4th round..
Cheers

J-C


----------



## Vijaynag

Hi guys...did any one got the eoi this week?

I am still waiting for the eoi. I submitted on August 5th with 60points for software engineer.

Thanks.


----------



## australiaprvisa

Juancho said:


> Hi all,
> Im new in this forum and I wonder if you guys could help me out and give an idea of when could I expect to received and invitation to apply for the visa 189 . I placed my eoi the 19th of July with 60 points, under 261312. I would really appreciate any reply to this post. Thanks in advance.


Hello Juancho,

As per 21st October report you will be invited soon in November 4th or 18th.

I wish you will get invited soon.

All the best


----------



## amandawilliams

I think we will get invited only on or a little while before or after 12:00am 4th Nov. The invites are not sent in the weeks between the actual dates. So in this case you may get invited on 3rd Nov 7 pm onwards as it will be 4th Nov 12 am in Australia.

It will be a very happy diwali for those who get invite this 3rd Nov evening! Please pray for me all. Praying all those waiting to get invited get invited too! 

Regards,
Amanda.


----------



## maq_qatar

Juancho said:


> Hi all,
> Im new in this forum and I wonder if you guys could help me out and give an idea of when could I expect to received and invitation to apply for the visa 189 . I placed my eoi the 19th of July with 60 points, under 261312. I would really appreciate any reply to this post. Thanks in advance.


As per the last EOI invitation round you can expect in Nov, hopefully on 18 nov round.

All the best


----------



## maq_qatar

Updated the list with kiran55 and juancho details

Moksh--------------489-----261313-----65-----26th Sept
anhalim------------189-----261313-----60-----20th June 2013
DanishHaider------189-----261313-----60-----27th June,2013
ethical_buger------189-----261313-----60-----1st July,2013
sathish#nsw-------189-----261312-----60-----7th July 2013
ahmednajam------189-----261111-----60-----8th July 2013
slvicky--------------489-----261313-----60-----9th July 2013
Thepan------------189-----261313-----60-----12th July 2013
ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
samkalu------------189-----261313-----65-----24th July,2013, effect date 1st nov 13.
sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014----189-----261311-----60-----26th July,2013
Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013

Regards,


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Juancho said:


> Hi all,
> Im new in this forum and I wonder if you guys could help me out and give an idea of when could I expect to received and invitation to apply for the visa 189 . I placed my eoi the 19th of July with 60 points, under 261312. I would really appreciate any reply to this post. Thanks in advance.


hi buddy,

here my analysis goes.

your occupation has a very good number of seats that is about 86 invites for both 189 and 489. As per last round, they started inviting 60 pointers that is really good for you. The last candidate held with 60 points had the visa date of effect of 13 June, 2013. Moreover, the number of better scorers such as 65, 70+ pointers will for sure be diminished. However, the rate of inviting 60 pointers for your group code will be gradually increased. 

According to me, you may expect an invite in 2nd round round of November. but, the chances are brighter in first round of December, 2013. worst case will be 2nd round of december.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## just-curious

amandawilliams said:


> I think we will get invited only on or a little while before or after 12:00am 4th Nov. The invites are not sent in the weeks between the actual dates. So in this case you may get invited on 3rd Nov 7 pm onwards as it will be 4th Nov 12 am in Australia.
> 
> It will be a very happy diwali for those who get invite this 3rd Nov evening! Please pray for me all. Praying all those waiting to get invited get invited too!
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda.


Hi Amanada,

My prayers are with you & all xpecting an invite on the 4th Nov round.
Likewise request all to pray 4 me too.

Cheers
J-C


----------



## sathiyaseelan

amandawilliams said:


> I think we will get invited only on or a little while before or after 12:00am 4th Nov. The invites are not sent in the weeks between the actual dates. So in this case you may get invited on 3rd Nov 7 pm onwards as it will be 4th Nov 12 am in Australia.
> 
> It will be a very happy diwali for those who get invite this 3rd Nov evening! Please pray for me all. Praying all those waiting to get invited get invited too!
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda.


hi amanda,

sorry to disagree with you, the invites will be sent to your skill select account exactly at 6:30 Pm, GMT+5:30, Indian time. because of daylight savings, the time difference is 5.5 hours and i too got an invite at exactly 6:30 pm.

i wish you very best to get invite that makes this deewali more special.

Sathiya


----------



## Juancho

Thanks all for the response, now I have a clearer idea. Lets see what happen in the next couple of rounds. 
Regards


----------



## DanishHaider

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> here my analysis goes.
> 
> your occupation has a very good number of seats that is about 86 invites for both 189 and 489. As per last round, they started inviting 60 pointers that is really good for you. The last candidate held with 60 points had the visa date of effect of 13 June, 2013. Moreover, the number of better scorers such as 65, 70+ pointers will for sure be diminished. However, the rate of inviting 60 pointers for your group code will be gradually increased.
> 
> According to me, you may expect an invite in 2nd round round of November. but, the chances are brighter in first round of December, 2013. worst case will be 2nd round of december.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Dear Sathiya,

I have lodged EOI on 27th June with 60 points under occupation code2613, What is your analysis about me, Can I get invitation on 4th Nov round.

And I want to ask one more thing from you, my skills were assessed in May 2012, I have old ACS format letter, and as per this I have Bachelor Degree AQF in Computer Science which I completed in 2004, and my experience was calculated as 8 years, I am still working in the same company from 2004 till date. But I am really worried about 2 years deduction rule form DIBP. I will complete my 10 years of experience in April 2014, but if DIBP is going to cut two years then I will loose 5 points so I would be having 55 points.

Kindly advice me because I don't want to miss this chance if I got invited day after tomorrow.

Regards,

Danish Haider


----------



## sathiyaseelan

DanishHaider said:


> Dear Sathiya,
> 
> I have lodged EOI on 27th June with 60 points under occupation code2613, What is your analysis about me, Can I get invitation on 4th Nov round.
> 
> And I want to ask one more thing from you, my skills were assessed in May 2012, I have old ACS format letter, and as per this I have Bachelor Degree AQF in Computer Science which I completed in 2004, and my experience was calculated as 8 years, I am still working in the same company from 2004 till date. But I am really worried about 2 years deduction rule form DIBP. I will complete my 10 years of experience in April 2014, but if DIBP is going to cut two years then I will loose 5 points so I would be having 55 points.
> 
> Kindly advice me because I don't want to miss this chance if I got invited day after tomorrow.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Danish Haider


Dear friend,

if you have old acs's skills assessment letter, then all your work experience can be calculated as skilled and can be rewarded points for. yet, i am clueless, why your overall points are very low despite having very good experience. Also, i imagine that your IELTS scores may not be more than 7 in each section. Anyway, coming to your first question, your chances are really good enough on 4th November, 2013 round. But, if worse comes to worst, you must get an invite in 2nd round of November, 2013. because the last candidate who got invitation on 21st october, 2013 under your occupation had 60 points with visa date of 13 June, 2013. 

As long as your acs assessment letter is valid, your experience will be cumulative and DIBP can do nothing with your work experience. In other words, you will not face reduction of your work experience, as your skills assessment is valid until May, 2014. Thid deduction of years of work experience is applicable only for the new candidates who received skills outcome and does not influence anything on old acs letter. So, you are on the safe side. Let me know your individual points and their details so that i can give you exact information.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## DanishHaider

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> if you have old acs's skills assessment letter, then all your work experience can be calculated as skilled and can be rewarded points for. yet, i am clueless, why your overall points are very low despite having very good experience. Also, i imagine that your IELTS scores may not be more than 7 in each section. Anyway, coming to your first question, your chances are really good enough on 4th November, 2013 round. But, if worse comes to worst, you must get an invite in 2nd round of November, 2013. because the last candidate who got invitation on 21st october, 2013 under your occupation had 60 points with visa date of 13 June, 2013.
> 
> As long as your acs assessment letter is valid, your experience will be cumulative and DIBP can do nothing with your work experience. In other words, you will not face reduction of your work experience, as your skills assessment is valid until May, 2014. Thid deduction of years of work experience is applicable only for the new candidates who received skills outcome and does not influence anything on old acs letter. So, you are on the safe side. Let me know your individual points and their details so that i can give you exact information.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Dear Sathiya,

Thank you very much for your reply and advice. but I saw two cases on this forum of 189 refusal due to deduction of two years by DIBP on old ACS format letter where there is no after clause that's why I was worried and asking you.

Yes you are right I haven't got 7 in each band of IELST (IELTS SCORE L7, S7,W7, R6).My point break up is mentioned below:

Age 30 points (I am 30 years old)
Education 15 points (Graduation in IT)
Experience 15 points (8 years experience)

Regards,

Danish Haider


----------



## sathiyaseelan

DanishHaider said:


> Dear Sathiya,
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply and advice. but I saw two cases on this forum of 189 refusal due to deduction of two years by DIBP on old ACS format letter where there is no after clause that's why I was worried and asking you.
> 
> Yes you are right I haven't got 7 in each band of IELST (IELTS SCORE L7, S7,W7, R6).My point break up is mentioned below:
> 
> Age 30 points (I am 30 years old)
> Education 15 points (Graduation in IT)
> Experience 15 points (8 years experience)
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Danish Haider


hi danish,

See, the case you mentioned might have experienced a different problem like the lack of evidences to support his claims, fraudulent of the documentation, etc. DIAC is the one that checks the work experience against the one assessed by ACS. If there is a deviation in these 2 particulars, then you may be at risk of visa refusal. However, with old ACS letter, if a candidate has strong documentation towards his claims, then he definitely gets visa grant for sure. in your case, if your documents are fine enough to support your points, no need to panic, be relaxed.

I would like to recommend you to start practicing for IELTS exam yet no need to register for examination. After a couple of rounds, i would like you to register for IELTS and score 7 bands in each section of IELTS with which your points will become 70 and you will get immediate invite and visa soon. Scoring 7 in each section is intricate to achieve yet possible with your hard work and dedication.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## DanishHaider

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi danish,
> 
> See, the case you mentioned might have experienced a different problem like the lack of evidences to support his claims, fraudulent of the documentation, etc. DIAC is the one that checks the work experience against the one assessed by ACS. If there is a deviation in these 2 particulars, then you may be at risk of visa refusal. However, with old ACS letter, if a candidate has strong documentation towards his claims, then he definitely gets visa grant for sure. in your case, if your documents are fine enough to support your points, no need to panic, be relaxed.
> 
> I would like to recommend you to start practicing for IELTS exam yet no need to register for examination. After a couple of rounds, i would like you to register for IELTS and score 7 bands in each section of IELTS with which your points will become 70 and you will get immediate invite and visa soon. Scoring 7 in each section is intricate to achieve yet possible with your hard work and dedication.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

I will start practicing IELTS exam today onwards....but if I will get invitation on 4th Nov round then what will you say, still I should go for IELTS 7 in each or just lodge visa application? because I think after invitation nothing can be updated....

As far as my documentation is concerned I have every thing genuine but I don't have bank statement because in my company salary is given in the form of cash not credited in the bank, is it a problem? I have all payslips and Tax returns.

Well thanks for your advice and wish u all the best in your whole visa processing and speedy grant....may be I need your expert advice in future as well....

Regards,

Danish


----------



## Sunlight11

DanishHaider said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> I will start practicing IELTS exam today onwards....but if I will get invitation on 4th Nov round then what will you say, still I should go for IELTS 7 in each or just lodge visa application? because I think after invitation nothing can be updated....
> 
> As far as my documentation is concerned I have every thing genuine but I don't have bank statement because in my company salary is given in the form of cash not credited in the bank, is it a problem? I have all payslips and Tax returns.
> 
> Well thanks for your advice and wish u all the best in your whole visa processing and speedy grant....may be I need your expert advice in future as well....
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Danish


Payslips are fine, look you are in touching distance of a great advantage of claiming 70 points straightaway, Just put full concentration on IELTS.


----------



## goodguy2

*Changes to DIBP online lodgement services*

Dear All,


The Department of Immigration and Border Protection has announced a change to their online lodgement services. 


As of 22 November 2013, applicants will not be able to retrieve any un-submitted saved online visa applications from the Department, and will hence need to submit a new application.


The department encourages applicants to submit their online applications before the 22nd of November in order to avoid having their saved applications lost :rain:


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## nickstv12

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi Nick,
> 
> There is no need to enter the details of new passport in the existing EOI. However, i would like you to cross verify the surname and given name of new passport against the ones you mentioned in EOI. if both are same, then no need to edit the EOI. If the new passport has different surnames and given name, then you should modify these details in EOI. But, i know that normally this will not happen in renewal of passport, yet, i recommend you to do this.
> 
> Nevertheless, while filling in Visa application form, you need to provide the passport of new passport only and not the old one. Moreover, enter the address from the new passport.
> 
> Sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

Thanks for the reply.
I checked the names everything is the same in both passports.
But,My ielts score report has old passport number mentioned in it.
what do you think I should do now?
please advise.

thanks,
NICK.


----------



## DanishHaider

Sunlight11 said:


> Payslips are fine, look you are in touching distance of a great advantage of claiming 70 points straightaway, Just put full concentration on IELTS.


Thanks for your valuable inputs....


----------



## sathiyaseelan

DanishHaider said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> I will start practicing IELTS exam today onwards....but if I will get invitation on 4th Nov round then what will you say, still I should go for IELTS 7 in each or just lodge visa application? because I think after invitation nothing can be updated....
> 
> As far as my documentation is concerned I have every thing genuine but I don't have bank statement because in my company salary is given in the form of cash not credited in the bank, is it a problem? I have all payslips and Tax returns.
> 
> Well thanks for your advice and wish u all the best in your whole visa processing and speedy grant....may be I need your expert advice in future as well....
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Danish


hi danish,

if you get an invite with current points, then why are you going to sit for ielts? Just for increasing the chances of invite, i recommended to score 7 bands in each section by appearing in exam again. If you get an invite, no need to go for ielts. 

pay slips and income tax return statements are good enough, however, i advice you to try to get a salary certificate from the company on company's letterhead to make your case stronger. But, above documents are fine.

Sathiya


----------



## DanishHaider

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi danish,
> 
> if you get an invite with current points, then why are you going to sit for ielts? Just for increasing the chances of invite, i recommended to score 7 bands in each section by appearing in exam again. If you get an invite, no need to go for ielts.
> 
> pay slips and income tax return statements are good enough, however, i advice you to try to get a salary certificate from the company on company's letterhead to make your case stronger. But, above documents are fine.
> 
> Sathiya


Thanks a lot sathiya.


----------



## goodguy2

*Wanna lodge on Wednesday?*

Another such notice on the immigration site.


Wednesdays


Every Wednesday from 5 am to 7 am AEDT (GMT +11).

The following systems may become unavailable during the above times: 

•	eLodgement (Online Applications and Citizenship)
•	Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)
•	LEGENDcom.
If you receive a 'Server 500' error message during this time, you are encouraged to try again after 7 am AEDT (GMT +11).




Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nickstv12 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> I checked the names everything is the same in both passports.
> But,My ielts score report has old passport number mentioned in it.
> what do you think I should do now?
> please advise.
> 
> thanks,
> NICK.


hi nick,

i have a solution to deal with your case. When you lodge the visa application, attach both passports clearly mentioning the same and i am sure case officer understands this situation and this should not be a problem for visa grant. 

All the best,
sathiya


----------



## nickstv12

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi nick,
> 
> i have a solution to deal with your case. When you lodge the visa application, attach both passports clearly mentioning the same and i am sure case officer understands this situation and this should not be a problem for visa grant.
> 
> All the best,
> sathiya


thanks saathiya

NICK


----------



## Sunlight11

manjeetsingh.04 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have opted for SA and 190 as Visa option in my EOI. They have asked below question under preferred location within Australia:
> 
> 
> 
> Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?*
> 
> Yes No
> 
> *This question will not affect eligibility for selected visa types in this EOI. This is only information to help Employers or State/Territory governments to search for relevant EOIs.
> 
> 
> 
> My preference is Adelaide but wanted to understand as to what are the implications of choosing 'YES' (they should'nt give me an option of Skilled regional migration visa) and if there is any risk involved in choosing 'NO' in terms of my prospects for getting the sponsorship.



Just answer it 'Yes' ... no one can say exactly what kind of negativity may affect your application for answering 'No' or if at all it'll have any influence or not, each state is different.


----------



## maq_qatar

DanishHaider said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> I will start practicing IELTS exam today onwards....but if I will get invitation on 4th Nov round then what will you say, still I should go for IELTS 7 in each or just lodge visa application? because I think after invitation nothing can be updated....
> 
> As far as my documentation is concerned I have every thing genuine but I don't have bank statement because in my company salary is given in the form of cash not credited in the bank, is it a problem? I have all payslips and Tax returns.
> 
> Well thanks for your advice and wish u all the best in your whole visa processing and speedy grant....may be I need your expert advice in future as well....
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Danish


Hi Danish,

As per the last invitation round 13June was EOI date for 60 pointers and your EOI submission date is within next 15 days(27-June) so your chance to receive invite in coming rounds are very bright. 

Just placing my opinion on reappearing IELTS exam, If you register now you will get exam date 14-Nov and IELTS result will be declare around 27-Nov and till that time 2 invitation will happen and third one will be very close(2-Dec-13) and there will be high possibility to receive invitation. 

All the best!

Regards,


----------



## DanishHaider

maq_qatar said:


> Hi Danish,
> 
> As per the last invitation round 13June was EOI date for 60 pointers and your EOI submission date is within next 15 days(27-June) so your chance to receive invite in coming rounds are very bright.
> 
> Just placing my opinion on reappearing IELTS exam, If you register now you will get exam date 14-Nov and IELTS result will be declare around 27-Nov and till that time 2 invitation will happen and third one will be very close(2-Dec-13) and there will be high possibility to receive invitation.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Regards,


Hi maq_qatar,

Yes I am looking forward to reappear in IELTS, I am just waiting for tomorrow, if I will get invitation in this round so I think there is no need to take IELTS.

Cheers,
Danish


----------



## mandeeps

svshinde83 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied for 189 VISA on 21.10.13. Can anyone of you experts kindly guide me how much time does it take in current scenario to allocate a CO?
> immi.gov.au shows it takes around 8 weeks is that the rough time estimate?


I also applied on same day, keep in touch friend


----------



## felix2020

mandeeps said:


> I also applied on same day, keep in touch friend


You will have CO around Christmas. If your case is clear and complete, you may also get a grant by that time.


----------



## 0z_dream

3 more hours, i m praying to get invited


----------



## samkalu

0z_dream said:


> how will i come to knw whether im invited or not, im through an agent


Then btr chck with ppl who have got invites and compare wiyh your timeline.

Btw you are claiming all exp via old acs right?


----------



## emran

Hi Guys,

Applied for my EOI on 25 October for NT at 60 points on 190 visa. According to my calculations I think currently on 4th November people from August would be invited. So that makes my invitation in December 2nd. Am I correct or it will go up till next year?

Thanks,


----------



## goodguy2

Hi All,


Who all recd the inivitations…its 4th November in some parts of Australia now? 


Plz log into ur skillselect a/c and check.


Goodluck guys 


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ccham

oz_dream, samkalu and few of our guys will be invited for sure. be ready


----------



## goodguy2

*Chk ur skillselect a/c*



0z_dream said:


> 3 more hours, i m praying to get invited




Plz log into skillselect and chk ur Status now.

Goodluck.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ccham

was anyone invited ?


----------



## goodguy2

*SkillSelect*



0z_dream said:


> how will i come to knw whether im invited or not, im through an agent





Log in using ur SkillSelect user id mate

Its easy



Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PPPPPP

Any one from 2613 got invited???




---------------------------------------------------
ACS + ve 28th August| IELTS : L-7,S-6,W-6,R-6.5|EOI-4th Sept'13|Points:60| 189-Developer Programmer


----------



## baochangan

GOT my invitation! happy man now!


----------



## 0z_dream

goodguy2 said:


> Log in using ur SkillSelect user id mate
> 
> Its easy
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Any password for it


----------



## nickstv12

Hi Guys,

I just received invitation for 189

EOI 26/06/2013
2613
60 POINTS

Cheers,
NICK


----------



## sathiyaseelan

baochangan said:


> GOT my invitation! happy man now!


hey bao,

congrats mate!

i am really happy for you.... Welcome to the club of invitation holders...

Do you now trust my prediction power?

best wishes for upcoming steps in visa.

sathiya


----------



## goodguy2

0z_dream said:


> Any password for it




Call ur agent ....

I sent u some private messages...Plz chk and respond.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nickstv12 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just received invitation for 189
> 
> EOI 26/06/2013
> 2613
> 60 POINTS
> 
> Cheers,
> NICK


hi buddy,

congratulations for you

you got invite without need of sitting for ielts again. i guessed your chances for this round...

happy for you,,,

best of luck for rest of the processes.

sathiya


----------



## PPPPPP

baochangan said:


> GOT my invitation! happy man now!




Congrats!!!!

All the very best.


----------



## PPPPPP

nickstv12 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just received invitation for 189
> 
> EOI 26/06/2013
> 2613
> 60 POINTS
> 
> Cheers,
> NICK


Congrats


----------



## nickstv12

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> congratulations for you
> 
> you got invite without need of sitting for ielts again. i guessed your chances for this round...
> 
> happy for you,,,
> 
> best of luck for rest of the processes.
> 
> sathiya


Thanks Sathiya...

What is the next step after receiving an invite??

Did you lodge your visa application??

Nick


----------



## Juancho

hi all, 
does anyone know if someone from july got invited? 2613
thanks in advace


----------



## baochangan

sathiyaseelan said:


> hey bao,
> 
> congrats mate!
> 
> i am really happy for you.... Welcome to the club of invitation holders...
> 
> Do you now trust my prediction power?
> 
> best wishes for upcoming steps in visa.
> 
> sathiya



Haha, mate, never doubted!!


----------



## Juancho

hi all, 
does anyone know if someone from july got invited? 2613
thanks in advace


----------



## ccham

maq_qatar said:


> Updated the list with kiran55 and juancho details
> 
> Moksh--------------489-----261313-----65-----26th Sept
> anhalim------------189-----261313-----60-----20th June 2013
> DanishHaider------189-----261313-----60-----27th June,2013
> ethical_buger------189-----261313-----60-----1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw-------189-----261312-----60-----7th July 2013
> ahmednajam------189-----261111-----60-----8th July 2013
> slvicky--------------489-----261313-----60-----9th July 2013
> Thepan------------189-----261313-----60-----12th July 2013
> ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
> sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
> Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
> Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
> nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
> samkalu------------189-----261313-----65-----24th July,2013, effect date 1st nov 13.
> sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014----189-----261311-----60-----26th July,2013
> Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
> Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
> ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
> xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
> tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
> Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
> sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
> maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
> Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
> australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
> kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
> maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
> 
> Regards,


Moksh, samkalu and oz_dream, did you got invited today?


----------



## ccham

it seems like not much happening day for our forum members


----------



## just-curious

Hello All,

Got invited. Special thanks to Felix & Saathiya for your positive attitude & accurate predictions. It was just a touch n go for me since I cross over to 40+ barrier on the 7th & would have gone back to 60 points from current 70 with almost no chance of invite this year for other engineering professionals.
But alls well that ends well & hope other aspirants too get invited. Wishing all the best for them.

Cheers
J-C


----------



## Moksh

I did not get any invitation today as well. And don't know why???

Feeling very very sad...


----------



## Yenigalla

Congratulations!!!


----------



## 0z_dream

I have to wait till morning for my great agent to wake up from holiday &#55357;&#56867;


----------



## ccham

Moksh said:


> I did not get any invitation today as well. And don't know why???
> 
> Feeling very very sad...


it made me sad as well. it means we have to wait so long


----------



## Moksh

Hey Oz_dream

have you also applied for 489?


----------



## PPPPPP

Moksh said:


> I did not get any invitation today as well. And don't know why???
> 
> Feeling very very sad...



Hey donot feel and donot lose hope we all will get for sure.
Cheers and Pray to the Lord


----------



## Moksh

ccham said:


> it made me sad as well. it means we have to wait so long


It seems like this, but atleast they should give some information abt 489 as well on website..

I had posted on facebook page as well as called them up, but no information.SAD


----------



## PPPPPP

just-curious said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got invited. Special thanks to Felix & Saathiya for your positive attitude & accurate predictions. It was just a touch n go for me since I cross over to 40+ barrier on the 7th & would have gone back to 60 points from current 70 with almost no chance of invite this year for other engineering professionals.
> But alls well that ends well & hope other aspirants too get invited. Wishing all the best for them.
> 
> Cheers
> J-C


Congrats.

What was ur occupation code and eoi date


----------



## ccham

Moksh said:


> Hey Oz_dream
> 
> have you also applied for 489?


no i think he has applied for 189 so he should be invited today.


----------



## ccham

Moksh said:


> It seems like this, but atleast they should give some information abt 489 as well on website..
> 
> I had posted on facebook page as well as called them up, but no information.SAD


yes man i also searched lot of forums but failed to find anything. they should give at least cutoff points for ease our tension. i don't know what to do


----------



## 0z_dream

Moksh said:


> Hey Oz_dream
> 
> have you also applied for 489?


189 I'm so frustrated


----------



## ccham

0z_dream said:


> 189 I'm so frustrated


don't be frustrated ready to here that great news at tomorrow morning.


----------



## Moksh

0z_dream said:


> 189 I'm so frustrated


Tomorrow would be a happy day for u. Do not worry


----------



## sathiyaseelan

0z_dream said:


> 189 I'm so frustrated


hi buddy,

you are invited for sure. i am 200% sure that you already got the invite as you have 65 points. i saw few more guys who got invites with 60 points itself. so, needless to say that you received the invite.

don't worry and if my saying has come true, send me a box of chocolates. 


sathiya


----------



## pablozaur

Christmas came yearly this year!!
Finally got Invited!!!!!!!

2613 - EOI - 25/06/2013 (60 points)


----------



## 0z_dream

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> you are invited for sure. i am 200% sure that you already got the invite as you have 65 points. i saw few more guys who got invites with 60 points itself. so, needless to say that you received the invite.
> 
> don't worry and if my saying has come true, send me a box of chocolates.
> 
> 
> sathiya


Sure  pm me ur address


----------



## just-curious

PPPPPP said:


> Congrats.
> 
> What was ur occupation code and eoi date


Thanks.

Code- 233914

Eoi Sub: 18/10/13


----------



## Juancho

Hi all,
Did anyone from July get an invitation? 2613
Thanks in advance


----------



## samkalu

Hi everyone

Just came back after a friends wedding.checked my phone and seems like I have got the email. Ppl with 489 hope you get the invite soon.

Got invited with 65points.


----------



## samkalu

ccham said:


> Moksh, samkalu and oz_dream, did you got invited today?


Got the invite with 65points


----------



## goodguy2

samkalu said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just came back after a friends wedding.checked my phone and seems like I have got the email. Ppl with 489 hope you get the invite soon.
> 
> Got invited with 65points.





Congratulations samkalu



Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## samkalu

ccham said:


> oz_dream, samkalu and few of our guys will be invited for sure. be ready


Got the invite guys. 65points.


----------



## samkalu

goodguy2 said:


> Congratulations samkalu
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks. Now the journey begins and I will need help to fill things up.


----------



## hariadya

chaps,

Got the invitation today! Thank thee Lord! I understand the waiting game, waited since June 26th!

People who are waiting for the invite, please don't worry, it will guaranteed come to your way!! I had lost hope to be frank..

Skillselect: Applied 5th Feb, +ve 25th June||EOI Applied: 26th June with 60 points ||Invite: 4th Nov 

Cheers,
Hari


----------



## goodguy2

hariadya said:


> chaps,
> 
> Got the invitation today! Thank thee Lord! I understand the waiting game, waited since June 26th!
> 
> People who are waiting for the invite, please don't worry, it will guaranteed come to your way!! I had lost hope to be frank..
> 
> Skillselect: Applied 5th Feb, +ve 25th June||EOI Applied: 26th June with 60 points ||Invite: 4th Nov
> 
> Cheers,
> Hari




Congratulations Hari :welcome:


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Moksh

samkalu said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just came back after a friends wedding.checked my phone and seems like I have got the email. Ppl with 489 hope you get the invite soon.
> 
> Got invited with 65points.


Hey Samkalu,

Congratulations....Hurray...Partyy...

I hope we will also get invitation soon..


----------



## samkalu

Moksh said:


> Hey Samkalu,
> 
> Congratulations....Hurray...Partyy...
> 
> I hope we will also get invitation soon..


You will. I hope you guys get it soon.


----------



## maq_qatar

Congra8s to everyone who received invitation, Enjoy!!


----------



## maq_qatar

DanishHaider said:


> Hi maq_qatar,
> 
> Yes I am looking forward to reappear in IELTS, I am just waiting for tomorrow, if I will get invitation in this round so I think there is no need to take IELTS.
> 
> Cheers,
> Danish


Hi Danish,

Did you receive invitation as your EOI submission date is 27-Jun-13?

Regards,


----------



## ethicalbuggger

Hello,
While filling the EOI, I couldn't get the degree (college) joining date and ending date correctly, So I've mentioned a near date which I could think of, apart from that I've a clear documents with me. Will there be any problem araising out of it???

261313 - 60 points - EOI - 01st July - Invitation ????


----------



## Juancho

Hi all, 
Do you guys know if there was any invitation for a July applicant?
Thanks in advance


----------



## molaboy

any body with 60 points got invited under 26111?


----------



## sathish#nsw

pablozaur said:


> Christmas came yearly this year!!
> Finally got Invited!!!!!!!
> 
> 2613 - EOI - 25/06/2013 (60 points)



Congratz to everyone who got invitation yesterday!!


From the above post from pablozaur we can confirm that 60 pointers list is cleared till 25th June. Happy that its moving forward... also pissed off as my visa expires by January 15th...



ACS+ 261312 29/09/2011 :: IELTS 7 all :: EOI Submitted on 7th July 2013 60points :: Invitation ?? ray:


----------



## Mattooose

Nick got the invitation, his EOI date is 26th Jun...
We have no updates from Danish Haider whose EOI date is 27th Jun...
Danish, did you get the invite ?


----------



## ccham

samkalu said:


> Got the invite with 65points


congratzzz buddy. let's party time


----------



## ccham

Moksh--------------489-----261313-----65-----26th Sept
DanishHaider------189-----261313-----60-----27th June,2013
ethical_buger------189-----261313-----60-----1st July,2013
sathish#nsw-------189-----261312-----60-----7th July 2013
ahmednajam------189-----261111-----60-----8th July 2013
slvicky--------------489-----261313-----60-----9th July 2013
Thepan------------189-----261313-----60-----12th July 2013
ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014----189-----261311-----60-----26th July,2013
Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013


----------



## Juancho

ethicalbuggger said:


> Hello,
> While filling the EOI, I couldn't get the degree (college) joining date and ending date correctly, So I've mentioned a near date which I could think of, apart from that I've a clear documents with me. Will there be any problem araising out of it???
> 
> 261313 - 60 points - EOI - 01st July - Invitation ????


Hey buddy, 
Did you get an invitation?
Thanks in advance


----------



## goodguy2

ethicalbuggger said:


> Hello,
> While filling the EOI, I couldn't get the degree (college) joining date and ending date correctly, So I've mentioned a near date which I could think of, apart from that I've a clear documents with me. Will there be any problem araising out of it???
> 
> 261313 - 60 points - EOI - 01st July - Invitation ????




Hi buddy,


Try to get the exact dates to avoid discrepancies/ inconsistencies. If u mention different dates, u r unnecessarily raising their eyebrows. 


However, if u really cannot get the exact dates, stick to the dates u think r the near approximate and make a note of the same dates in all your forms (if at all).


This is my opinion…. Plz try to get the exact dates though.


Did u get the invite?


Wish you good luck.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ethicalbuggger

maq_qatar said:


> Hi Danish,
> 
> Did you receive invitation as your EOI submission date is 27-Jun-13?
> 
> Regards,





Juancho said:


> Hey buddy,
> Did you get an invitation?
> Thanks in advance





No Juancho, still waiting for that....


----------



## ethicalbuggger

goodguy2 said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> 
> Try to get the exact dates to avoid discrepancies/ inconsistencies. If u mention different dates, u r unnecessarily raising their eyebrows.
> 
> 
> However, if u really cannot get the exact dates, stick to the dates u think r the near approximate and make a note of the same dates in all your forms (if at all).
> 
> 
> This is my opinion…. Plz try to get the exact dates though.
> 
> 
> Did u get the invite?
> 
> 
> Wish you good luck.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Thank you Goodguy2, thanks for all your guidane, I'll stick to what you said.

I'm still waiting for the invitation, Thanks for your wishes.

I've a question, any chance still can I expect invitation in Nov 4 th round?? or I've to wait for next round?


----------



## svshinde83

Yes lets keep in touch.
you can reach me on [email protected]


----------



## goodguy2

ethicalbuggger said:


> Thank you Goodguy2, thanks for all your guidane, I'll stick to what you said.
> 
> I'm still waiting for the invitation, Thanks for your wishes.
> 
> I've a question, any chance still can I expect invitation in Nov 4 th round?? or I've to wait for next round?




No worries mate... Ah I dont think u will get the 4th November invite now ... Did u chk by logging into skillselect using ur user id and pass phrase?


I know of a guy who got the invite when he submitted his EOI on the 25th of June 2013. We will do not know the cut off date and time. In all probabilities, u shud be getting the invite on the 18th of November.


Best wishes,


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ethicalbuggger

goodguy2 said:


> No worries mate... Ah I dont think u will get the 4th November invite now ... Did u chk by logging into skillselect using ur user id and pass phrase?
> 
> 
> I know of a guy who got the invite when he submitted his EOI on the 25th of June 2013. We will do not know the cut off date and time. In all probabilities, u shud be getting the invite on the 18th of November.
> 
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Many thanks Good guy, no problem, I can wait for next 2 weeks.

Yeah I did log in to the Skill set, still it is showing SUBMITTED only.

Guess my train is one stop before 


Thanks,
EB.


----------



## anhalim

Guys, 
I received invite last night.
Seems nobody else has confirmed yet but one thing is clear that every 60 pointer under 2613 until 20th June must have got invites by now.
It's very good news that 60 pointers have start getting invites, so guys who haven't received invite yet, just have a little patience and good news will knock your door soon. All the best.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

anhalim said:


> Guys,
> I received invite last night.
> Seems nobody else has confirmed yet but one thing is clear that every 60 pointer under 2613 until 20th June must have got invites by now.
> It's very good news that 60 pointers have start getting invites, so guys who haven't received invite yet, just have a little patience and good news will knock your door soon. All the best.


hi buddy,

congrats!

few friends whose scores are 60 and with date of effect of 25 june, have also got invites for your group.

This is undoubtedly a great news for 60 pointers and hope this line will move rapidly in further rounds.

wish you all the best!

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

samkalu said:


> Got the invite guys. 65points.


hi samkalu,

congrats and best wishes for rest of the process.

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

just-curious said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got invited. Special thanks to Felix & Saathiya for your positive attitude & accurate predictions. It was just a touch n go for me since I cross over to 40+ barrier on the 7th & would have gone back to 60 points from current 70 with almost no chance of invite this year for other engineering professionals.
> But alls well that ends well & hope other aspirants too get invited. Wishing all the best for them.
> 
> Cheers
> J-C


hi more curious,

congratulations and best wishes for rest of the process.. i am happy that i predicted your chances correctly..

Hope you will get visa grant soon.



sathiya


----------



## nickstv12

Hi guys,

A quick Question:

While filling up 189 visa application ,Can we stop/pause during the 17 pages application in between somewhere (for example 10th page) and resume later on from there..
Please let me know..

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nickstv12 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A quick Question:
> 
> While filling up 189 visa application ,Can we stop/pause during the 17 pages application in between somewhere (for example 10th page) and resume later on from there..
> Please let me know..
> 
> Thanks,
> Nick


yes, you can.

in fact, i did it in 16th page and logged out then. when i logged again, i was able to see the pages saved till 16. but from 22nd november onwards this facility will no longer be available.

sathiya


----------



## nskmuscat

*26111 invitation*

any body with 60 points got invited under 26111?


----------



## nickstv12

sathiyaseelan said:


> yes, you can.
> 
> in fact, i did it in 16th page and logged out then. when i logged again, i was able to see the pages saved till 16. but from 22nd november onwards this facility will no longer be available.
> 
> sathiya


Thanks for the info Sathiya.

How much is visa application fee for 189 visa buddy?

Cheers,
NIck


----------



## itstudent1985

Dear Sathiya,
I have few queries for you.

1)I have applied for my EOI on 01-10-2013 under 261313 code. I think it will take around 2 months to get my invite. What do you think?
2) In the meanwhile i m thinking about applying for victoria state sponsorship. Do u think it will have any negative impact on my current 189 application? 
3)What is the process of applying for state sponsorship? like i have completedthe form at liveinvictoria.au and now only need to submit it.This is the only required step? 
4) What is the expected time frame of getting a response from them? 
5)Also If i have 60 points and also have 7 each in ielts band and more than 3 years experience, should i expect a positive response from victoria or are there any chances of being rejected?
6) would i need to change my code to 190 in my EOI once i get a positive response from victoria? 

Thanks a lot for your support and guidence.


----------



## pablozaur

sathish#nsw said:


> Congratz to everyone who got invitation yesterday!!
> 
> 
> From the above post from pablozaur we can confirm that 60 pointers list is cleared till 25th June. Happy that its moving forward... also pissed off as my visa expires by January 15th...
> 
> 
> 
> ACS+ 261312 29/09/2011 :: IELTS 7 all :: EOI Submitted on 7th July 2013 60points :: Invitation ?? ray:



I wouldn't worry too much about it, make sure you gather all documents in the meantime so when you get invited you just upload everything.. getting overseas Police certificates is most time consuming..
You have 5 more EOI draws ahead and June 60 points applicants are probably cleared/almost cleared by now.. I wouldn't be surprised if you get it next round bro.
I was granted 485 visa last Friday which is preety much useless now lol Only thing I can think of to do with this visa is to get new mobile phone on contract lol


----------



## just-curious

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi more curious,
> 
> congratulations and best wishes for rest of the process.. i am happy that i predicted your chances correctly..
> 
> Hope you will get visa grant soon.
> 
> 
> 
> sathiya


Hey Sathiya,

Thanks Sathiya.
I think now you understand what would have reduced my points drastically from 70 to 60 as you were wondering when we last interacted.

Cheers
More-Curious as u like to call me


----------



## Mroks

itstudent1985 said:


> Dear Sathiya,
> I have few queries for you.
> 
> 1)I have applied for my EOI on 01-10-2013 under 261313 code. I think it will take around 2 months to get my invite. What do you think?
> 2) In the meanwhile i m thinking about applying for victoria state sponsorship. Do u think it will have any negative impact on my current 189 application?
> 3)What is the process of applying for state sponsorship? like i have completedthe form at liveinvictoria.au and now only need to submit it.This is the only required step?
> 4) What is the expected time frame of getting a response from them?
> 5)Also If i have 60 points and also have 7 each in ielts band and more than 3 years experience, should i expect a positive response from victoria or are there any chances of being rejected?
> 6) would i need to change my code to 190 in my EOI once i get a positive response from victoria?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your support and guidence.


189 and 190 are two different processes and do not conflict with each other.
Before applying for Vic SS, apart from 189 you have to also select 190 option in EOI with preferred state as Vic.

The details for applying for Vic SS is given in their site. There are no charges for Vic SS.

Points do not play any role for SS, 55 or more does not make any difference. There are various criteria on which Vic gives approval which are mentioned on their site.

Currently don't have info on the time duration taken for Vic SS. The time duration varies from occupation to occupation. But came across members who got refusal with in 1 month.


----------



## sathish#nsw

pablozaur said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about it, make sure you gather all documents in the meantime so when you get invited you just upload everything.. getting overseas Police certificates is most time consuming..
> You have 5 more EOI draws ahead and June 60 points applicants are probably cleared/almost cleared by now.. I wouldn't be surprised if you get it next round bro.
> I was granted 485 visa last Friday which is preety much useless now lol Only thing I can think of to do with this visa is to get new mobile phone on contract lol


Thanks pablo! as you said its good to get the police clearance before the invitation. 

I am also trying for 457 visa. My company already submitted the sponsorship/nomination application. dont know how long it will take to move further.. 



regards,
sathish



ACS+ 261312 29/09/2011 :: IELTS 7 all :: EOI Submitted on 7th July 2013 60points :: Invitation ?? ray:


----------



## mjamal14

samkalu said:


> Thanks. Now the journey begins and I will need help to fill things up.


hi, u applied for 489 FS ?


----------



## Mattooose

kmann said:


> Thanks a lot for your wishes Sathiya. Actually I had 60 points and applied for 189 with visa date of effect as 11th july.Culdnt wait much longer so i decided to go for SS.


Hi Kmann,
I would say that it is not a great move..Simply because you will mostly get the invitation in the next round itself or the worst case is December 1st week...
Whats more, you will be restricting yourself to one state for the first 2 years with SS and this means less job oppurtunities to search from...

Thanks,
Mattooose.


----------



## itstudent1985

Mroks said:


> 189 and 190 are two different processes and do not conflict with each other.
> Before applying for Vic SS, apart from 189 you have to also select 190 option in EOI with preferred state as Vic.
> 
> The details for applying for Vic SS is given in their site. There are no charges for Vic SS.
> 
> Points do not play any role for SS, 55 or more does not make any difference. There are various criteria on which Vic gives approval which are mentioned on their site.
> 
> Currently don't have info on the time duration taken for Vic SS. The time duration varies from occupation to occupation. But came across members who got refusal with in 1 month.


It means you are saying that i need to apply another EOI with code 190?


----------



## emran

Mroks said:


> Points do not play any role for SS, 55 or more does not make any difference. There are various criteria on which Vic gives approval which are mentioned on their site.


Hi Mroks,

If points doesn't play any role in state sponsorship then where does it take effect? The processing of your Visa application? The Highest point person will be treated first and then so on and so forth? 

I also have 60 points on 190 visa and my ANZCO code is 263111.


----------



## muralirangana

hi boss,

good news, am waiting too...oct 21st with 60 points..system analyst..god pls help us...


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nickstv12 said:


> Thanks for the info Sathiya.
> 
> How much is visa application fee for 189 visa buddy?
> 
> Cheers,
> NIck


hi friend,

3520 australian dollars is the fee for primary applicant and for every secondary applicant, additional fee of about 1500 Australian dollars (unsure about exact figures) are to be added. 

regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

itstudent1985 said:


> It means you are saying that i need to apply another EOI with code 190?


hello friend,

there is no need to create another EOI for this purpose. Simply, click both 189 and 190 options in that EOI and lodge an application to the state from which you want to get nomination. Once you get the nomination fro the sate, your EOI will be auto-invited.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## itstudent1985

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello friend,
> 
> there is no need to create another EOI for this purpose. Simply, click both 189 and 190 options in that EOI and lodge an application to the state from which you want to get nomination. Once you get the nomination fro the sate, your EOI will be auto-invited.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


The issue is my current points under 263133 (189) are 60. If i change my class then i will get 5 extra points and my total points would become 65. 

Also i dont want to do any changes in my current EOI. Can i only submit an application for SS(Victoria) and if i get positive response from them . then can i change the category to 190?

I am afraid if i make any changes to my current EOI then my "visa date of effect" would be updated...which i dont want at all......

Suggestion...Pls....


----------



## Mroks

itstudent1985 said:


> The issue is my current points under 263133 (189) are 60. If i change my class then i will get 5 extra points and my total points would become 65.
> 
> Also i dont want to do any changes in my current EOI. Can i only submit an application for SS(Victoria) and if i get positive response from them . then can i change the category to 190?
> 
> I am afraid if i make any changes to my current EOI then my "visa date of effect" would be updated...which i dont want at all......
> 
> Suggestion...Pls....


By adding 190 subclass will not affect your visa date of effect in any way. You can have both 189 and 190 option selected in a single EOI. The EOI will show 60 points for 189 and 65 points for 190. This will make both the routes open to you.


----------



## Mroks

emran said:


> Hi Mroks,
> 
> If points doesn't play any role in state sponsorship then where does it take effect? The processing of your Visa application? The Highest point person will be treated first and then so on and so forth?
> 
> I also have 60 points on 190 visa and my ANZCO code is 263111.


190 has a different process. The state sponsorship applications are served on first come first basis. Once approved by state you immediately get 190 invitation. Hence does not make any difference whether an applicant has 55 or more points.

Points play important role for 189, where higher the points earlier you get the invitation. If points are same then earlier visa date of effect is taken into account.


----------



## itstudent1985

Mroks said:


> 190 has a different process. The state sponsorship applications are served on first come first basis. Once approved by state you immediately get 190 invitation. Hence does not make any difference whether an applicant has 55 or more points.
> 
> Points play important role for 189, where higher the points earlier you get the invitation. If points are same then earlier visa date of effect is taken into account.


So if i have more than 3 years (After new ACS verified) experience, 7 each in all IELTS bands and 60 points(witout SS). Are there chances that they will reject my application? What is the success/rejection ratio?


----------



## itstudent1985

Mroks said:


> By adding 190 subclass will not affect your visa date of effect in any way. You can have both 189 and 190 option selected in a single EOI. The EOI will show 60 points for 189 and 65 points for 190. This will make both the routes open to you.


Thanks sathiya, are there any negative point .if i follow this route( 189 and 190 both) ????


----------



## Mroks

itstudent1985 said:


> So if i have more than 3 years (After new ACS verified) experience, 7 each in all IELTS bands and 60 points(witout SS). Are there chances that they will reject my application? What is the success/rejection ratio?


I hope you are talking about Vic SS. Rejections are common in Vic. 

Kindly go the link below for the assessment criteria Assessment criteria for Victorian Skilled State Nomination - Live in Victoria


----------



## Mroks

itstudent1985 said:


> Thanks sathiya, are there any negative point .if i follow this route( 189 and 190 both) ????


No negative points. As mentioned earlier both have different processes and do not conflict with each other.


----------



## 0z_dream

My agent still didn't inform me ..oh god


----------



## freebie

Hi guys,

i submitted my EOI on 14th oct, i also submitted VIC SS on 21st oct. i got the acknowledgement but no invite as of now. Does this take so much time?

Do i need to keep checking for my status in skill select or will i get mail on my maid id for the status?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

0z_dream said:


> My agent still didn't inform me ..oh god


hi oz_dream,

why can't you call him and get the credentials of your account?

There is no need to rely on him completely. At least get the EOI id and password so that you can also monitor the status of your EOI and visa application etc.

See, even after getting an invite, unable to confirm it is really frustrating, i am sure of.

call your money pocketing consultant and get the details.

is he celebrating deepawali yet or sleeping in bed?

Wish you best of luck,

sathiya


----------



## Sunlight11

freebie said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i submitted my EOI on 14th oct, i also submitted VIC SS on 21st oct. i got the acknowledgement but no invite as of now. Does this take so much time?
> 
> Do i need to keep checking for my status in skill select or will i get mail on my maid id for the status?


Once you are invited, you'll get an email.


----------



## 0z_dream

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi oz_dream,
> 
> why can't you call him and get the credentials of your account?
> 
> There is no need to rely on him completely. At least get the EOI id and password so that you can also monitor the status of your EOI and visa application etc.
> 
> See, even after getting an invite, unable to confirm it is really frustrating, i am sure of.
> 
> call your money pocketing consultant and get the details.
> 
> is he celebrating deepawali yet or sleeping in bed?
> 
> Wish you best of luck,
> 
> sathiya


Called him a lot of time, they picked up 4 times, then stopped picking up and when I contacts local agent, he is saying only their manager keeps I'd and pass and I'm really confused and angry today. I know it is not true


----------



## maq_qatar

goodguy2 said:


> No worries mate... Ah I dont think u will get the 4th November invite now ... Did u chk by logging into skillselect using ur user id and pass phrase?
> 
> 
> I know of a guy who got the invite when he submitted his EOI on the 25th of June 2013. We will do not know the cut off date and time. In all probabilities, u shud be getting the invite on the 18th of November.
> 
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hi,

one of our expat member received invitation and his EOI submission date was 26-Jun-13. check page no 43 with id "nickstv12", so may cutoff date in between 27-June-13 to 30-June-13

Regards,


----------



## SaiSundara

sathiyaseelan said:


> Buddy,
> 
> The line of 65 pointers in your occupation is moving slowly than expected. the 21st october round observed the last candidate holding 65 points with visa date of effect of 29/8/2013. It was on 16th september, 2013, 65 points with visa date of 26/8/2013. So, the line has moved only 3 days ahead. However, the round before these had a moving timeline of 13 days. So, the same pace may not be there in upcoming rounds.
> 
> In your case, i guess, you will get the invitation soon. May be within 2nd round of November, 2013 or on the first round of december, 2013. In the worst case, you will get the invite in 2nd round of December, 2013.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya



Hi Sathiya,

I updated my EOI today to 70 points, by adding 5 points for Spouse skills. How soon can i expect my invitation now? any guesses?

[261111- ICT BA, EOI submitted 25-sep - 65 points, updated to 70 points on 4-nov]

Hope your Visa filing process is complete by now.

Thanks...


----------



## Huzefa

*189 EOI - 261112 - 19th Sep - 65 pts*



ccham said:


> Moksh--------------489-----261313-----65-----26th Sept
> DanishHaider------189-----261313-----60-----27th June,2013
> ethical_buger------189-----261313-----60-----1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw-------189-----261312-----60-----7th July 2013
> ahmednajam------189-----261111-----60-----8th July 2013
> slvicky--------------489-----261313-----60-----9th July 2013
> Thepan------------189-----261313-----60-----12th July 2013
> ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
> sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
> Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
> Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
> nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
> sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014----189-----261311-----60-----26th July,2013
> Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
> Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
> ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
> xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
> tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
> Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
> sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
> maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
> Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
> australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
> kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
> maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013



Friends, 

I see one successful EOI from 8th Jul for 60 points (261111) in the list, if that is correct I should have also been cleared. 

I had applied with 60 points (261112) initially on 08th Sep for Sub-class 189, later updated it with 65 points on 19th Sep. shouldn't I also be cleared before they pick up 60 points submissions?

till last 21st Oct window, they had cleared 65 pointers till visa date of effect - 29th Aug. 

please enlighten me if I am wrong.


----------



## krish82

Mroks said:


> 190 has a different process. The state sponsorship applications are served on first come first basis. Once approved by state you immediately get 190 invitation. Hence does not make any difference whether an applicant has 55 or more points.
> 
> Points play important role for 189, where higher the points earlier you get the invitation. If points are same then earlier visa date of effect is taken into account.


Hi mroks,

I lying in 6 golden occupation. My current point excluding ielts is 45. I got my skill assessment 3 months back and now i am studying hard to get 8 points in four section of ielts to reach 65 point. Because i don want to do again...i am yet apply for vic ss 190 csol... i see u r statement quite different from wat i am thinking.... can you suggest or show light on am going in a path...


----------



## sathiyaseelan

SaiSundara said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> I updated my EOI today to 70 points, by adding 5 points for Spouse skills. How soon can i expect my invitation now? any guesses?
> 
> [261111- ICT BA, EOI submitted 25-sep - 65 points, updated to 70 points on 4-nov]
> 
> Hope your Visa filing process is complete by now.
> 
> Thanks...


hi saisundara,

congrats for taking an excellent step towards invite by adding 5 points for spouse' skills. For sure, you will be invited in next round itself that will be held on 19th November, 2013.

this is a great move and i am happy for you.

send me a box of chocolates if my saying comes true..

all the best,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

krish82 said:


> Hi mroks,
> 
> I lying in 6 golden occupation. My current point excluding ielts is 45. I got my skill assessment 3 months back and now i am studying hard to get 8 points in four section of ielts to reach 65 point. Because i don want to do again...i am yet apply for vic ss 190 csol... i see u r statement quite different from wat i am thinking.... can you suggest or show light on am going in a path...


krish,

what was said earlier is applicable to occupations other than these 6 occupations. These 6 occupations do follow a different strategy for inviting candidates. For the people from these occupations, they take case by case basis based on top point holders and not by firs-come-first-serve basis. this means that if a candidate lodges an application for nomination on 3rd november, 2013 with 65 points, will be given more priority than the one who lodges an application to same state under same occupation but on 1st november, 2013 (these dates are for an example only).

Here points do matter a lot. This selection scheme is called prorata basis.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## tracekd

So guys, what is the latest Update for Nov 4 round for 2613? Did anybody get invite after June 26th? One more question, I am planning to upgrade to 65 under 2613. Would that get me an invite early since my EOI date is 16 Aug?


----------



## Juancho

tracekd said:


> So guys, what is the latest Update for Nov 4 round for 2613? Did anybody get invite after June 26th? One more question, I am planning to upgrade to 65 under 2613. Would that get me an invite early since my EOI date is 16 Aug?


Hey buddy,
If you did increase your points, and get 65 you would get invited the next round for sure, have fun.
Regards


----------



## sathish#nsw

Hi everyone,

Rajat.tiwari in the below thread got invited on 30th June with 60 points. I think DanishHaider------189-----261313-----60-----27th June,2013 in the above list might have already got the invite... 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-august-5th-2013-eoi-invitation-round-25.html


regards

sathish

ACS+ 261312 29/09/2011 :: IELTS 7 all :: EOI Submitted on 7th July 2013 60points :: Invitation ?? ray:


----------



## tracekd

Juancho said:


> Hey buddy,
> If you did increase your points, and get 65 you would get invited the next round for sure, have fun.
> Regards


thanks Juancho


----------



## nandini.nataraj

Hey friends,

I got the invitation... Had applied for 189 on June 27th with 60 points. 

I got Grant too for 190 the previous day ;-) 
Thanks forum for your kind support.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I got the invitation... Had applied for 189 on June 27th with 60 points.
> 
> I got Grant too for 190 the previous day ;-)
> Thanks forum for your kind support.


hi nandini,

congratulations for your achievement!

so you are going to get 2 visas, but, there are many who find it difficult to get even a single visa. what an exceptional candidate you are? (ha ha ha)

So, what is your plan now?

will you follow in the route of 190 or 189?

hope to meet you in aussie,

all the best,
sathiya


----------



## Mattooose

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Rajat.tiwari in the below thread got invited on 30th June with 60 points. I think DanishHaider------189-----261313-----60-----27th June,2013 in the above list might have already got the invite...
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-august-5th-2013-eoi-invitation-round-25.html
> 
> 
> regards
> 
> sathish
> 
> ACS+ 261312 29/09/2011 :: IELTS 7 all :: EOI Submitted on 7th July 2013 60points :: Invitation ?? ray:


Now we have enough evidence to conclude that we are in to July for the next round on Nov 18th ..


----------



## sathish#nsw

Mattooose said:


> Now we have enough evidence to conclude that we are in to July for the next round on Nov 18th ..



I hope the same :fingerscrossed:

I am in the edge... i cant face anymore hurdles :faint:



regards,

sathish

ACS+ 261312 29/09/2011 :: IELTS 7 all :: EOI Submitted on 7th July 2013 60points :: Invitation ??


----------



## sumdur

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I got the invitation... Had applied for 189 on June 27th with 60 points.
> 
> I got Grant too for 190 the previous day ;-)
> Thanks forum for your kind support.


Dear Ms Nandini,

Congrats on your exceptional achievement. 
Now its time to move forward for you.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## maq_qatar

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Rajat.tiwari in the below thread got invited on 30th June with 60 points. I think DanishHaider------189-----261313-----60-----27th June,2013 in the above list might have already got the invite...
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-august-5th-2013-eoi-invitation-round-25.html
> 
> 
> regards
> 
> sathish
> 
> ACS+ 261312 29/09/2011 :: IELTS 7 all :: EOI Submitted on 7th July 2013 60points :: Invitation ?? ray:


hi sathish,

if rajat.tiwari got invitaiton that means EOI for June is clear now and must be danish haider also. one person in our forum did not get invitation, his EOI date was 01-July-13. so next round will be for july candidate.

All the best!! Be Ready with all documents.

Regards,


----------



## maq_qatar

Mattooose said:


> Now we have enough evidence to conclude that we are in to July for the next round on Nov 18th ..


Yes


----------



## svspavan

Hi Friends,

I apologize for troubling you all with a long content to read, but just wanted to ensure that I give a detailed description of my problem.

I subscribed to this thread sometime ago, but have never been actively participating in the discussion. I have had my experience evaluated by ACS and have submitted my EOI on 13th July 2013. 

Here is the breakup of my points when I submitted my EOD on 13th July 2013:

Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189)

Age : 30 Points
English Language Ability : 0 Points
Educational Qualification : 15 Points
Australian experience : 0 Points
Overseas Experience : 10 Points
TOTAL : 55 Points

I received my ACS evaluation on 5th July 2013 and ACS Calculated my Experience as follows:

The following employment after October 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 10/03 - 12/05 (2yrs 2mths)
Employer:	ABC

Dates: 01/06 - 11/10 (4yrs 10mths)
Employer:	BCD

Dates: 11/10 - 07/12 (1yrs 8mths)
Employer:	CDE

As of my current experience which is with the third employer CDE, I have been with the employer since 11/10 till date. But, since I could not get one letter to cover my complete experience with the employer so I had to submit two letters from two different supervisors under whom I had worked during the specified duration. The first letter covered the duration from 11/10 to 07/12 and the second letter covered the duration from 07/12 till 04/13, which was when I submitted for evaluation with ACS. Unfortunately ACS evaluated only my first letter and seems to have disregarded my second letter and so the experience for the duration 07/12 till 04/13 has not been added as part of the Assessment report.

As mentioned, I submitted my EOI on 13th July 2013 with my experience as follows:

Dates: 11/05 - 12/05 
Employer:	ABC

Dates: 01/06 - 11/10 
Employer:	BCD

Dates: 11/10 - 
Employer:	CDE

The 'Date to' of the current employer was left empty, since I was actually working with the same employer, though the ACS Assessment report did not mention as such.

I received a mail on 4th Nov stating my EOI may have changed in eligibility or points score. I found that the score associated with my Overseas Experience was now updated to 15 which meant the system now considered my experience level to be over 8 yrs. As a result I now have 60 points which makes me eligible for being considered in the EOI selection process.

Finally my question is, would I be asked to provide proof of my experience for the duration 07/12 till date. If so where would I be asked to do that? In such a case, what am I expected or allowed to provide, as proof of my experience for the duration? The primary problem here is that my employer will not be able to give any letter stating so on the organization's letterhead, since it is a company policy. I am worried since I do not want this to be treated as fake or fabricated information for the reason of not being able to provide proofs as required by the authorities and that the ACS had not considered the same for some reason.

Please help me with your advice, since I am very much worried in this regard.


----------



## tracekd

It seems we would have to wait for reports to publish for Nov 4 to get the accurate situation. Hope June is cleared completely.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

svspavan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I apologize for troubling you all with a long content to read, but just wanted to ensure that I give a detailed description of my problem.
> 
> I subscribed to this thread sometime ago, but have never been actively participating in the discussion. I have had my experience evaluated by ACS and have submitted my EOI on 13th July 2013.
> 
> Here is the breakup of my points when I submitted my EOD on 13th July 2013:
> 
> Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189)
> 
> Age : 30 Points
> English Language Ability : 0 Points
> Educational Qualification : 15 Points
> Australian experience : 0 Points
> Overseas Experience : 10 Points
> TOTAL : 55 Points
> 
> I received my ACS evaluation on 5th July 2013 and ACS Calculated my Experience as follows:
> 
> The following employment after October 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 10/03 - 12/05 (2yrs 2mths)
> Employer:	ABC
> 
> Dates: 01/06 - 11/10 (4yrs 10mths)
> Employer:	BCD
> 
> Dates: 11/10 - 07/12 (1yrs 8mths)
> Employer:	CDE
> 
> As of my current experience which is with the third employer CDE, I have been with the employer since 11/10 till date. But, since I could not get one letter to cover my complete experience with the employer so I had to submit two letters from two different supervisors under whom I had worked during the specified duration. The first letter covered the duration from 11/10 to 07/12 and the second letter covered the duration from 07/12 till 04/13, which was when I submitted for evaluation with ACS. Unfortunately ACS evaluated only my first letter and seems to have disregarded my second letter and so the experience for the duration 07/12 till 04/13 has not been added as part of the Assessment report.
> 
> As mentioned, I submitted my EOI on 13th July 2013 with my experience as follows:
> 
> Dates: 11/05 - 12/05
> Employer:	ABC
> 
> Dates: 01/06 - 11/10
> Employer:	BCD
> 
> Dates: 11/10 -
> Employer:	CDE
> 
> The 'Date to' of the current employer was left empty, since I was actually working with the same employer, though the ACS Assessment report did not mention as such.
> 
> I received a mail on 4th Nov stating my EOI may have changed in eligibility or points score. I found that the score associated with my Overseas Experience was now updated to 15 which meant the system now considered my experience level to be over 8 yrs. As a result I now have 60 points which makes me eligible for being considered in the EOI selection process.
> 
> Finally my question is, would I be asked to provide proof of my experience for the duration 07/12 till date. If so where would I be asked to do that? In such a case, what am I expected or allowed to provide, as proof of my experience for the duration? The primary problem here is that my employer will not be able to give any letter stating so on the organization's letterhead, since it is a company policy. I am worried since I do not want this to be treated as fake or fabricated information for the reason of not being able to provide proofs as required by the authorities and that the ACS had not considered the same for some reason.
> 
> Please help me with your advice, since I am very much worried in this regard.


hi buddy,

current monthly pay slips, form 16, income tax return statements, bank statement, increment letter, new reference letter will be sufficient to prove that you are working currently with same company and with same roles. Following the invitation, while you lodge visa application, you have to front load all the above documents to satisfy the case officer regarding your claims. if you are unable to offer reference letter on company's letterhead, try to get it from your manager on stamp paper which is more than enough but ensure he mentions his official contact details on it.

this is fine and relax.

sathiya


----------



## anthoney

Hi,

I have been a silent spectator of this thread for quite sometime but now I've got a chance to post some doubts which I hope senior expats would clarify.

I applied for skill assessment for 261313 on Jul 27,2013 and received positive result letter today morning. They have deducted 2 years as usual for ICT Major.

I work in the same company but will have to wait till Jan 1 to get 3 years of ACS experience to submit EOI(60 points) for 189 visa. But considering the long gap for 60 pointers to get invite, can I apply now itself by altering the experience dates to get 60 points so that the visa date of effect will not be altered in Jan even after updating the correct experience years ? 

Breakup of my points:
Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189)

Age : 30 Points
English Language Ability : 10 Points
Educational Qualification : 15 Points
Overseas Experience : 0 Points ( will get 5 points in Jan)
TOTAL : 55 Points

ACS calculated my experience as follows:

The following employment after December 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 12/08 - 07/13 (4yrs 7mths)
Position: IT Analyst
Employer: AAAAA
Country: INDIA

Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## ccham

i saw thin in another forum. what can you say for this. is this true there is no hope for 489FS category under golden 6 occupations.

Thank you for your enquiry through our Global Feedback Unit.

We are receiving a high number of Expressions of Interest (EOI) for the occupation group 2613 – Applications and Software Programmers. To ensure that invitations are available for this occupation group, alternative arrangements have been implemented. The invitations available for each invitation round are issued to subclass 189 – skilled independent first, then should any invitations remain they are issued to subclass 489 – skilled regional (provisional).


----------



## ccham

i saw thin in another forum. what can you say for this. is this true there is no hope for 489FS category under golden 6 occupations.

Thank you for your enquiry through our Global Feedback Unit.

We are receiving a high number of Expressions of Interest (EOI) for the occupation group 2613 – Applications and Software Programmers. To ensure that invitations are available for this occupation group, alternative arrangements have been implemented. The invitations available for each invitation round are issued to subclass 189 – skilled independent first, then should any invitations remain they are issued to subclass 489 – skilled regional (provisional).


----------



## ccham

i saw thin in another forum. what can you say for this. is this true there is no hope for 489FS category under golden 6 occupations.

Thank you for your enquiry through our Global Feedback Unit.

We are receiving a high number of Expressions of Interest (EOI) for the occupation group 2613 – Applications and Software Programmers. To ensure that invitations are available for this occupation group, alternative arrangements have been implemented. The invitations available for each invitation round are issued to subclass 189 – skilled independent first, then should any invitations remain they are issued to subclass 489 – skilled regional (provisional).


----------



## Kumar446

Hi All,

what are the chances of a person with 60 points being invited, does +5 points with State Sponsorship will be an advantage?

Thanks,
Kumar


----------



## sathiyaseelan

anthoney said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been a silent spectator of this thread for quite sometime but now I've got a chance to post some doubts which I hope senior expats would clarify.
> 
> I applied for skill assessment for 261313 on Jul 27,2013 and received positive result letter today morning. They have deducted 2 years as usual for ICT Major.
> 
> I work in the same company but will have to wait till Jan 1 to get 3 years of ACS experience to submit EOI(60 points) for 189 visa. But considering the long gap for 60 pointers to get invite, can I apply now itself by altering the experience dates to get 60 points so that the visa date of effect will not be altered in Jan even after updating the correct experience years ?
> 
> Breakup of my points:
> Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189)
> 
> Age : 30 Points
> English Language Ability : 10 Points
> Educational Qualification : 15 Points
> Overseas Experience : 0 Points ( will get 5 points in Jan)
> TOTAL : 55 Points
> 
> ACS calculated my experience as follows:
> 
> The following employment after December 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 12/08 - 07/13 (4yrs 7mths)
> Position: IT Analyst
> Employer: AAAAA
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


hi buddy,

you can't do this. See, providing fake information is illegal and you may expect may legal actions against it as well. Yet, do lodge your EOI now itself with 55 points and your EOI will automatically be updated to 60 points when you complete 3 years and you can't play with visa date of effect by entering false details.

Else, try to explore other avenues for enhancing your points in EOI by sitting for IELTS and scoring 8 bands in each section etc.

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Kumar446 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> what are the chances of a person with 60 points being invited, does +5 points with State Sponsorship will be an advantage?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kumar


hi kumar,

it depends on few things like your occupation, competition among candidates for getting state sponsorship under that occupation, selection procedure followed by a state etc.

If your occupation is one the 6 occupations that adopt different strategy to select a candidate, then, surely, holding 60 points is an added advantage. States will prefer the better scorers such as 60, 65+ point holders rather than 55 pointers. Here, in this case, the approval of a state is based on the overall points held by a candidate and not on first-come-first-serve-basis.

However, if your occupation is not there in that list, i never recommend anyone to go through the route of 190 visas as it is very easy for them to get invite and visa soon with 60 points under 189 visa itself. They may expect their invitations within 2 rounds itself.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## anthoney

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> you can't do this. See, providing fake information is illegal and you may expect may legal actions against it as well. Yet, do lodge your EOI now itself with 55 points and your EOI will automatically be updated to 60 points when you complete 3 years and you can't play with visa date of effect by entering false details.
> 
> Else, try to explore other avenues for enhancing your points in EOI by sitting for IELTS and scoring 8 bands in each section etc.
> 
> sathiya


Thanks a lot for your reply Sathiya. You are right but EOI system is automated. As long as I do not receive the invite till Jan Wouldn't I be safe ?


----------



## Moksh

ccham said:


> i saw thin in another forum. what can you say for this. is this true there is no hope for 489FS category under golden 6 occupations.
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry through our Global Feedback Unit.
> 
> We are receiving a high number of Expressions of Interest (EOI) for the occupation group 2613 – Applications and Software Programmers. To ensure that invitations are available for this occupation group, alternative arrangements have been implemented. The invitations available for each invitation round are issued to subclass 189 – skilled independent first, then should any invitations remain they are issued to subclass 489 – skilled regional (provisional).


Hi CCHAM,

I also contacted them and got this reply. See below.

Very Sad.
................

Dear Mr Moksh

*

*

Thanks for raising this and I hope the following information is useful for you.

*

You wanted to know why you did not get invited for Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489 (Provisional) – Family Sponsored even at *points score of 65.

*

As you are already aware from the information published on our website, there is very high numbers of EOIs being received for the six occupations including Occupation 2613 (Software and Applications Programmers), which is your nominated occupation. Invitations for these occupations are being issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the remainder of the program year. Clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation, however SkillSelect system first allocates available places to subclass 189 (Skilled – Independent) and then remaining places get distributed to subclass 489.

*

Due to high number of EOIs received there have been no invitations issued for subclass 489 as they have been taken up by subclass 189 in the last few rounds since we started the pro-rata system.

*

Based on current EOIs on-hand and submission rates, it would be very unlikely that there would be any invitations issued for subclass 489.

*

Hope this answers your question and we will be clarifying this selection process in our next Invitation report.

*

Thanks

SkillSelect Support Team
................


----------



## sathiyaseelan

anthoney said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply Sathiya. You are right but EOI system is automated. As long as I do not receive the invite till Jan Wouldn't I be safe ?


hi anthoney,

now what you are going to do then?

If you give true information regarding your experience, for sure, your visa date of effect will be January, 2014. What kind of fake information are you going to give? See, if DIAC finds this issue, there may be high chance of visa rejection. Sorry to say this, but i am not demotivating you yet telling the truth.

Now, your occupation is following prorata basis and 50-50 allocation of seats between 189/489 and 190 visas. Every round has about 86 invites per round for your occupation under 189 and 489. This is undoubtedly a decent number of invites though the competition seems to be high for your job group. but, the possibility for your invite is really thin. 

What you can do is that you can register yourself for IELTS and can claim 20 points by scoring 8 bands in each section so that with 70 points you will be invited in no time. Or why can't you wait till next program year if you don't get an invite in this program year. But, i am hopeful that you may expect an invite in later months of program year like May, June, etc. else, in the starting month of July, 2014. This is not much delay. Right? or you may knock the doors of a sate that offer sponsorship for your occupation so that you will get visa in this year itself.

Sathiya


----------



## anthoney

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi anthoney,
> 
> now what you are going to do then?
> 
> If you give true information regarding your experience, for sure, your visa date of effect will be January, 2014. What kind of fake information are you going to give? See, if DIAC finds this issue, there may be high chance of visa rejection. Sorry to say this, but i am not demotivating you yet telling the truth.
> 
> Now, your occupation is following prorata basis and 50-50 allocation of seats between 189/489 and 190 visas. Every round has about 86 invites per round for your occupation under 189 and 489. This is undoubtedly a decent number of invites though the competition seems to be high for your job group. but, the possibility for your invite is really thin.
> 
> What you can do is that you can register yourself for IELTS and can claim 20 points by scoring 8 bands in each section so that with 70 points you will be invited in no time. Or why can't you wait till next program year if you don't get an invite in this program year. But, i am hopeful that you may expect an invite in later months of program year like May, June, etc. else, in the starting month of July, 2014. This is not much delay. Right? or you may knock the doors of a sate that offer sponsorship for your occupation so that you will get visa in this year itself.
> 
> Sathiya



Many thanks for your quick reply Sathiya!!! 

I thought of giving relevant skilled experience from Nov 2010 to till date instead of Jan 2011 to till date in EOI now so that I would get 5 points for 3 years ACS experience and give the correct relevant dates in Jan so there will be no change in points and visa date of effect will remain the same (better chance of getting invite with earlier visa date of effect) even after updating the EOI.

Yeah, I totally understand the risks involved if DIAC finds out thats why I am a bit confused. Its hard for me to score 8 band in all modules of IELTS so either I should wait till may or june for the 189 invite or give a shot on state sponsorship.


----------



## Manju

Hi ,


We lodged our visa yesterday under 190 subclass(NSW). How long will it take for CO to get allocated in present scenario? 

Should we be waiting for CO for PCC and medicals ?

Please advise.


----------



## Mroks

Manju said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> We lodged our visa yesterday under 190 subclass(NSW). How long will it take for CO to get allocated in present scenario?
> 
> Should we be waiting for CO for PCC and medicals ?
> 
> Please advise.


Looking at current scenario around 40 calendar days to get CO assigned for your case.
Don't wait for CO, complete your PCC and Medicals. If any additional medical tests are required, CO will let you know about it.


----------



## ganpathoz2014

hi guys my occupation code is 261111 please correct that in the list


----------



## mjamal14

Moksh said:


> Hi CCHAM,
> 
> I also contacted them and got this reply. See below.
> 
> Very Sad.
> ................
> 
> Dear Mr Moksh
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> Thanks for raising this and I hope the following information is useful for you.
> 
> *
> 
> You wanted to know why you did not get invited for Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489 (Provisional) – Family Sponsored even at *points score of 65.
> 
> *
> 
> As you are already aware from the information published on our website, there is very high numbers of EOIs being received for the six occupations including Occupation 2613 (Software and Applications Programmers), which is your nominated occupation. Invitations for these occupations are being issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the remainder of the program year. Clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation, however SkillSelect system first allocates available places to subclass 189 (Skilled – Independent) and then remaining places get distributed to subclass 489.
> 
> *
> 
> Due to high number of EOIs received there have been no invitations issued for subclass 489 as they have been taken up by subclass 189 in the last few rounds since we started the pro-rata system.
> 
> *
> 
> Based on current EOIs on-hand and submission rates, it would be very unlikely that there would be any invitations issued for subclass 489.
> 
> *
> 
> Hope this answers your question and we will be clarifying this selection process in our next Invitation report.
> 
> *
> 
> Thanks
> 
> SkillSelect Support Team
> ................


Aw man, I was hoping this doesn't happen.


----------



## rahul.tiwari1980

Hi , 

I have submitted EOI on Sep 27 2013 with category 189 independent , 60 points.
Please let me know if any one in category 189 with 60 points got invitation in october of november 2013 .

Thanks, 
rahul


----------



## anujmalhotra262

rahul.tiwari1980 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on Sep 27 2013 with category 189 independent , 60 points.
> Please let me know if any one in category 189 with 60 points got invitation in october of november 2013 .
> 
> Thanks,
> rahul


June candidates got Invite so far.. There is a delay of 3 months at the moment..


----------



## pavan.kom

Hi Sathiya

I hav been following your posts since few days.
I hav submitted my eoi for 189 on 4th nov with 65 points for 2339 occupation.
I can see that there is a huge competition in my categories but I am jus wondering when can I expect an invitation with this pro rata system. I am not in a hurry anyway but I am jus thinking atleast by the end of this financial year will I be able to get the invitation.

Fingers crossed

Reply will be appreciated 

Thank you


----------



## vn143

Hi all
I have just got my invitation but I made a mistake NY adding Australian education points.
What shud I do now?
Shud I make fresh EOI?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

pavan.kom said:


> Hi Sathiya
> 
> I hav been following your posts since few days.
> I hav submitted my eoi for 189 on 4th nov with 65 points for 2339 occupation.
> I can see that there is a huge competition in my categories but I am jus wondering when can I expect an invitation with this pro rata system. I am not in a hurry anyway but I am jus thinking atleast by the end of this financial year will I be able to get the invitation.
> 
> Fingers crossed
> 
> Reply will be appreciated
> 
> Thank you


hi buddy,

let me have an in-depth analysis for your case.

1. Your occupation undoubtedly is in one of the competitive groups. in the last round held on october 21st, 2013 witnessed the last candidate having 70 points whose visa date is 07/10/2013. Still there was gap of this date and 21/10/2013 that is about 14 days.

2. your group has the cap of 300 seats for this program year and 162 places were filled in till 21/10/2013. Remaining seats will be filled up through prorata scheme and 50-50 allocation between 189/489 and 190 visas introduced in August, the chances for low scorers have been diminished. 

3. With above rules, number of seats per round under 189 has been set, i guess, 8 or 9 and again this shared by 189 and 489 visas. but, for sure, 189 might get about 7 or 8 seats among this. In other top 7 or 8 high scoring candidates will be invited in each round. 

4. Among these 6 golden occupations, except 2339, all other other profiles have come down to pick 65 and 60 pointers in decent numbers. This means, the competition seems to be on the upper side for your occupation.

5. Nevertheless, holding 65 points is obviously an added advantage, as you will be prioritized before 60 point holders. Again, there might be a good figure of 65 pointers who lodged their EOI's before you. I mean, whose visa date of effect between June and 4th November, 2013 with 65 points. They are also your competitors. 

6. In upcoming rounds, however, i strongly trust that your group code will also initiate picking 65 pointers which is really good for you. but, if your visa date of effect could have been in June, or perhaps july, then your chances will be good enough in dECEMBER OR january 2014 invite rounds.

7. To me, your chances might be good in later months of this program year. You may expect an invitation in February or March. But, you may be surprised in 1st or 2nd round of January, 2014. There is a great possibility that you may get an invite in january also. Once the results of 4th november, 2013 are out in skill select's website, i can predict more accurately. This is purely based on October, 21st round results. 

All the best,
sathiya


----------



## samkalu

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> let me have an in-depth analysis for your case.
> 
> 1. Your occupation undoubtedly is in one of the competitive groups. in the last round held on october 21st, 2013 witnessed the last candidate having 70 points whose visa date is 07/10/2013. Still there was gap of this date and 21/10/2013 that is about 14 days.
> 
> 2. your group has the cap of 300 seats for this program year and 162 places were filled in till 21/10/2013. Remaining seats will be filled up through prorata scheme and 50-50 allocation between 189/489 and 190 visas introduced in August, the chances for low scorers have been diminished.
> 
> 3. With above rules, number of seats per round under 189 has been set, i guess, 8 or 9 and again this shared by 189 and 489 visas. but, for sure, 189 might get about 7 or 8 seats among this. In other top 7 or 8 high scoring candidates will be invited in each round.
> 
> 4. Among these 6 golden occupations, except 2339, all other other profiles have come down to pick 65 and 60 pointers in decent numbers. This means, the competition seems to be on the upper side for your occupation.
> 
> 5. Nevertheless, holding 65 points is obviously an added advantage, as you will be prioritized before 60 point holders. Again, there might be a good figure of 65 pointers who lodged their EOI's before you. I mean, whose visa date of effect between June and 4th November, 2013 with 65 points. They are also your competitors.
> 
> 6. In upcoming rounds, however, i strongly trust that your group code will also initiate picking 65 pointers which is really good for you. but, if your visa date of effect could have been in June, or perhaps july, then your chances will be good enough in dECEMBER OR january 2014 invite rounds.
> 
> 7. To me, your chances might be good in later months of this program year. You may expect an invitation in February or March. But, you may be surprised in 1st or 2nd round of January, 2014. There is a great possibility that you may get an invite in january also. Once the results of 4th november, 2013 are out in skill select's website, i can predict more accurately. This is purely based on October, 21st round results.
> 
> All the best,
> sathiya


HI Sathiya,

Still not paid your visa????:wink:


----------



## sathiyaseelan

samkalu said:


> HI Sathiya,
> 
> Still not paid your visa????:wink:


hi buddy,

thanks for asking me. today only i got the travel card from icici bank whose response is really fast and i received this card within 1 working day. Initially, however, i approached idbi bank for enhancement of international transaction limit on my debit card to 3 lacs indian rupees with which i can pay the visa fees. But, things have become worse with idbi and even after 12 working days, they are unable to make this facility available for me. They told me that within 3-4 working days, i might pay the visa fees but really sick and tired of them. Anyway, i found icic bank very supportive and they gave me travel card with which i am planning to lodge visa within this friday. Finally relaxed and breath fresh air following a chain of disappointments from idbi bank.


Regards,
sathiya


----------



## ric_gtb

vn143 said:


> Hi all
> I have just got my invitation but I made a mistake NY adding Australian education points.
> What shud I do now?
> Shud I make fresh EOI?




Hi, you can submit a fresh EOI with correct details instead for waiting for 2 months. I don't see any substantial proof not to do so.


----------



## pavan.kom

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> let me have an in-depth analysis for your case.
> 
> 1. Your occupation undoubtedly is in one of the competitive groups. in the last round held on october 21st, 2013 witnessed the last candidate having 70 points whose visa date is 07/10/2013. Still there was gap of this date and 21/10/2013 that is about 14 days.
> 
> 2. your group has the cap of 300 seats for this program year and 162 places were filled in till 21/10/2013. Remaining seats will be filled up through prorata scheme and 50-50 allocation between 189/489 and 190 visas introduced in August, the chances for low scorers have been diminished.
> 
> 3. With above rules, number of seats per round under 189 has been set, i guess, 8 or 9 and again this shared by 189 and 489 visas. but, for sure, 189 might get about 7 or 8 seats among this. In other top 7 or 8 high scoring candidates will be invited in each round.
> 
> 4. Among these 6 golden occupations, except 2339, all other other profiles have come down to pick 65 and 60 pointers in decent numbers. This means, the competition seems to be on the upper side for your occupation.
> 
> 5. Nevertheless, holding 65 points is obviously an added advantage, as you will be prioritized before 60 point holders. Again, there might be a good figure of 65 pointers who lodged their EOI's before you. I mean, whose visa date of effect between June and 4th November, 2013 with 65 points. They are also your competitors.
> 
> 6. In upcoming rounds, however, i strongly trust that your group code will also initiate picking 65 pointers which is really good for you. but, if your visa date of effect could have been in June, or perhaps july, then your chances will be good enough in dECEMBER OR january 2014 invite rounds.
> 
> 7. To me, your chances might be good in later months of this program year. You may expect an invitation in February or March. But, you may be surprised in 1st or 2nd round of January, 2014. There is a great possibility that you may get an invite in january also. Once the results of 4th november, 2013 are out in skill select's website, i can predict more accurately. This is purely based on October, 21st round results.
> 
> All the best,
> sathiya


Hi sathiya,

First of all I should thank you for taking time and getting into deatils about my case.

As I told u in my last post. I am not in hurry to get an invitation anyway as long as I get it even after an year I vl b more happy.

The only thing I am worried is what if I wont get an invitation this financial year and what if the occupation is not in demand in the next financial year.
Thoughts like this are running in my mind and making me bit nervous.

Any way I am trying to find all the means that could get me PR.

Thanx again for ur reply..

Fingers crossed


----------



## amandawilliams

Hello folks,

Sorry I couldn't come to post on this forum soon, but wanted to share this wonderful news.

Got invited on Diwali eve!! Yayyyy 

So it was a pretty special Diwali. All the best to all the people who are still waiting, wish you guys get your invited soon too!

Regards,
A


----------



## amandawilliams

Sathiya,

I tried getting the travel card from ICICI but they said I needed airline tickets and visa stamp on my passport etc. Could you share what documents did you provide them to get the travel card?

The other option I am looking at is ICICI instant credit card against fixed deposit.

Regards,
A Williams





sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> thanks for asking me. today only i got the travel card from icici bank whose response is really fast and i received this card within 1 working day. Initially, however, i approached idbi bank for enhancement of international transaction limit on my debit card to 3 lacs indian rupees with which i can pay the visa fees. But, things have become worse with idbi and even after 12 working days, they are unable to make this facility available for me. They told me that within 3-4 working days, i might pay the visa fees but really sick and tired of them. Anyway, i found icic bank very supportive and they gave me travel card with which i am planning to lodge visa within this friday. Finally relaxed and breath fresh air following a chain of disappointments from idbi bank.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

*Hi All*

Hello friends

Finally after waiting for 4 months and few shortcomings, yesterday i have got my +ve assessment as PE Mechanical Engineer(233512). Now, i am going to lodge my EOI today for 189 with 60points.

Just wanted to know from the seniors that any idea about the waiting time for invitation in my case?


----------



## PkBlr

I am submitting my EOI and have some clarification. 

While filling out experience where the end date of current experience should be entered as per the ACS evaluation report or as per the current date. For Example, I submitted my ACS in July'13. Hence only till it is mentioned in the ACS result. 

I want to know while entering this data in EOI, I should enter Last Date as July'13 or today's date if I am still working in the same company. Actually, my points would change due to this Till July its 7 Yrs 11 Months as per ACS. But If I consider current date it would be 8+ yrs.

Pls advice.
Thanks,
Pk


----------



## ccham

Moksh said:


> Hi CCHAM,
> 
> I also contacted them and got this reply. See below.
> 
> Very Sad.
> ................
> 
> Dear Mr Moksh
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> Thanks for raising this and I hope the following information is useful for you.
> 
> *
> 
> You wanted to know why you did not get invited for Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489 (Provisional) – Family Sponsored even at *points score of 65.
> 
> *
> 
> As you are already aware from the information published on our website, there is very high numbers of EOIs being received for the six occupations including Occupation 2613 (Software and Applications Programmers), which is your nominated occupation. Invitations for these occupations are being issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the remainder of the program year. Clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation, however SkillSelect system first allocates available places to subclass 189 (Skilled – Independent) and then remaining places get distributed to subclass 489.
> 
> *
> 
> Due to high number of EOIs received there have been no invitations issued for subclass 489 as they have been taken up by subclass 189 in the last few rounds since we started the pro-rata system.
> 
> *
> 
> Based on current EOIs on-hand and submission rates, it would be very unlikely that there would be any invitations issued for subclass 489.
> 
> *
> 
> Hope this answers your question and we will be clarifying this selection process in our next Invitation report.
> 
> *
> 
> Thanks
> 
> SkillSelect Support Team
> ................


this is very disappointment for us. so let's give up, we have no any hope until next year.  :ban::ban:


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Finally after waiting for 4 months and few shortcomings, yesterday i have got my +ve assessment as PE Mechanical Engineer(233512). Now, i am going to lodge my EOI today for 189 with 60points.
> 
> Just wanted to know from the seniors that any idea about the waiting time for invitation in my case?


hi buddy,

mechanical engineering is not the competitive group and hence very less number of people are holding 60+ points and are lodging EOI's. hence, your chances are really good enough in upcoming round itself on condition that the maximum seats that is 950 should not meet before they pick you. In the worst case, you will get the invite in 1st round of December, i am sure. But, meeting 950 seats is very less and so you will get invite in 2nd round of november itself.

all the best,

sathiya


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> mechanical engineering is not the competitive group and hence very less number of people are holding 60+ points and are lodging EOI's. hence, your chances are really good enough in upcoming round itself on condition that the maximum seats that is 950 should not meet before they pick you. In the worst case, you will get the invite in 1st round of December, i am sure. But, meeting 950 seats is very less and so you will get invite in 2nd round of november itself.
> 
> all the best,
> 
> sathiya


Thank you very much for the prompt reply..Really appreciate


----------



## sathiyaseelan

pavan.kom said:


> Hi sathiya,
> 
> First of all I should thank you for taking time and getting into deatils about my case.
> 
> As I told u in my last post. I am not in hurry to get an invitation anyway as long as I get it even after an year I vl b more happy.
> 
> The only thing I am worried is what if I wont get an invitation this financial year and what if the occupation is not in demand in the next financial year.
> Thoughts like this are running in my mind and making me bit nervous.
> 
> Any way I am trying to find all the means that could get me PR.
> 
> Thanx again for ur reply..
> 
> Fingers crossed


hi buddy,

no need to panic about the reduction of ceilings for your occupation. i am very sure that they may reduce it but can't completely take it off from the list. For instance, 300 may be diminished to 200 or 180. For sure, they will come down to pick you up. Just wait for one more selection round and once the results for upcoming round are out, we will get clear picture about invite trend for your group. Meanwhile, check whether any states are sponsoring your occupation and try to knock their doors also under 190 visa.

all the best,

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

amandawilliams said:


> Sathiya,
> 
> I tried getting the travel card from ICICI but they said I needed airline tickets and visa stamp on my passport etc. Could you share what documents did you provide them to get the travel card?
> 
> The other option I am looking at is ICICI instant credit card against fixed deposit.
> 
> Regards,
> A Williams


hi amanda,

i just submitted a copy of passport, the invitation's screenshot and pan card and filled in the application form for travel card and here the representatives are very friendly and issued me the travel card immediately.

the option you mentioned is also good enough. else, ask them to enhance the international transaction limit of your debit card/credit card which can be done within a day also in icici bank.

sathiya


----------



## slvicky

ccham said:


> this is very disappointment for us. so let's give up, we have no any hope until next year.  :ban::ban:



I'm officially out of this thing then. No point of waiting till next year,. It will be the same. more restrictions over & over again :smash:


----------



## sathiyaseelan

PkBlr said:


> I am submitting my EOI and have some clarification.
> 
> While filling out experience where the end date of current experience should be entered as per the ACS evaluation report or as per the current date. For Example, I submitted my ACS in July'13. Hence only till it is mentioned in the ACS result.
> 
> I want to know while entering this data in EOI, I should enter Last Date as July'13 or today's date if I am still working in the same company. Actually, my points would change due to this Till July its 7 Yrs 11 Months as per ACS. But If I consider current date it would be 8+ yrs.
> 
> Pls advice.
> Thanks,
> Pk


hi friend,

see, if you work in the same company and on same roles and responsibilities, then you need to leave the end date of current employment blank. if you enter today's' date, as you fill in EOI today, for example, it means, you left your current job on today. But, ensure one thing that your skills' assessment letter received from ACS is valid. If so, leave the end date blank. In fact, when you enter end date of current employment, the system might have have outlined and instructed you to leave the end date blank if you still work with same organization and on same account abilities.

Did you leave your current employment? No. Then, why you enter today's date as end date. Eoi and skill select are auto-systems that update your points from time to time. You will do nothing with it except offering accurate information. The invitations will be sent automatically to the candidates on every round.

Do trust me, this is the procedure to give employment dates.

all the best for your invitation and visa,

sathiya


----------



## samkalu

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friend,
> 
> see, if you work in the same company and on same roles and responsibilities, then you need to leave the end date of current employment blank. if you enter today's' date, as you fill in EOI today, for example, it means, you left your current job on today. But, ensure one thing that your skills' assessment letter received from ACS is valid. If so, leave the end date blank. In fact, when you enter end date of current employment, the system might have have outlined and instructed you to leave the end date blank if you still work with same organization and on same account abilities.
> 
> Did you leave your current employment? No. Then, why you enter today's date as end date. Eoi and skill select are auto-systems that update your points from time to time. You will do nothing with it except offering accurate information. The invitations will be sent automatically to the candidates on every round.
> 
> Do trust me, this is the procedure to give employment dates.
> 
> all the best for your invitation and visa,
> 
> sathiya


Hi sathiya

Is it needed to obtain a latest letter addressing to diac from our current employer? Or will bank statements and sal slips be enough?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

samkalu said:


> Hi sathiya
> 
> Is it needed to obtain a latest letter addressing to diac from our current employer? Or will bank statements and sal slips be enough?


hi samkalu,

Actually, bank statements, current monthly pay slips, income tax return statements, new appraisal/increment letters are sufficient. 

However, i personally recommend everyone to get new recommendation and reference letters to make your case stronger so that case officer will not have any room to reject your visa application. Try to get this letter from your immediate boss opr Hr manager or colleague on company's letterhead. If not possible, try to get it on stamp paper signed by your boss or co-worker.

Sathiya


----------



## svspavan

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> current monthly pay slips, form 16, income tax return statements, bank statement, increment letter, new reference letter will be sufficient to prove that you are working currently with same company and with same roles. Following the invitation, while you lodge visa application, you have to front load all the above documents to satisfy the case officer regarding your claims. if you are unable to offer reference letter on company's letterhead, try to get it from your manager on stamp paper which is more than enough but ensure he mentions his official contact details on it.
> 
> this is fine and relax.
> 
> sathiya


Thanks Sathiya, for the quick response. I will be able to get reference letter from my superior on stamp paper, as apart from the others.


----------



## samkalu

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi samkalu,
> 
> Actually, bank statements, current monthly pay slips, income tax return statements, new appraisal/increment letters are sufficient.
> 
> However, i personally recommend everyone to get new recommendation and reference letters to make your case stronger so that case officer will not have any room to reject your visa application. Try to get this letter from your immediate boss opr Hr manager or colleague on company's letterhead. If not possible, try to get it on stamp paper signed by your boss or co-worker.
> 
> Sathiya


Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ccham said:


> this is very disappointment for us. so let's give up, we have no any hope until next year.  :ban::ban:


hi ccham, slvicky and others experiencing this disappointment,

Don't worry as this is not the endpoint of the globe. I know that it is very painful to know this information after waiting in the hope of invite for so long. However, don't loose all your hopes as it is true that there might be, for sure, other options that can be explored for entering to Aussie. 

1. Firstly, if you didn't get 7 bands in each section of IELTS, you can register for it again and with hard work and consistent practice, you can achieve 7 or 8 bands in all sections of IELTS to claim 10 and 20 points respectively. 

2. Try to add your spouse's qualifications if any. With this, you may get 5 points making your scores 60. With this, i am sure that you will get an invite soon.

3. Try to accomplish credentialed community language certification course" to claim 5 points. check whether your mother tongue is there in that list.

4. You may wit till next program year and i am sure that they will revise this and open the dorrs for family sponsorship.

5. If you don't want to wait for 1 year, experiment the above things i told, although few of them are inextricable to achieve, with your efforts they can be made available.

All the very best,

sathiya


----------



## ric_gtb

amandawilliams said:


> Sathiya,
> 
> I tried getting the travel card from ICICI but they said I needed airline tickets and visa stamp on my passport etc. Could you share what documents did you provide them to get the travel card?
> 
> The other option I am looking at is ICICI instant credit card against fixed deposit.
> 
> Regards,
> A Williams



Hi, You are right, they are supposed to ask for airline tichets/visa as per RBI guidelines. These reason is RBI doesnt want this Forex (AUD) to sit in India for long. (but some branches doesn't bother ask this though) 

So you have to simply persuade them saying you are travelling shortly on which they will be happy to issue the Travel card. 

By saying "travelling shortly" we aren't doing anything illegal here. Their requirement is we have to carry this AUD card out of India and spend it over there soon and we are doing the same by using it on e-commerce.

If you Visa fee is crossing 3L INR , Travel card is your best option. So try with other icici branches , you will succeed for sure.


----------



## Sam2304

Joining the club for eoi submitted applicants. I submitted my eoi on 24th sept 2013 claiming 60 points in 2613


----------



## felix2020

As of 07-11-2013 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
Thanks everyone !!!​


----------



## sathiyaseelan

felix2020 said:


> As of 07-11-2013 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
> Thanks everyone !!!​


hi buddy,

congratulations for achieving such a milestone and i am really happy for you.

This is undoubtedly a great news for us also.

your patience and hard work finally paid you huge.

Wish you best of luck for your future career prospects.

sathiya


----------



## ccham

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi ccham, slvicky and others experiencing this disappointment,
> 
> Don't worry as this is not the endpoint of the globe. I know that it is very painful to know this information after waiting in the hope of invite for so long. However, don't loose all your hopes as it is true that there might be, for sure, other options that can be explored for entering to Aussie.
> 
> 1. Firstly, if you didn't get 7 bands in each section of IELTS, you can register for it again and with hard work and consistent practice, you can achieve 7 or 8 bands in all sections of IELTS to claim 10 and 20 points respectively.
> 
> 2. Try to add your spouse's qualifications if any. With this, you may get 5 points making your scores 60. With this, i am sure that you will get an invite soon.
> 
> 3. Try to accomplish credentialed community language certification course" to claim 5 points. check whether your mother tongue is there in that list.
> 
> 4. You may wit till next program year and i am sure that they will revise this and open the dorrs for family sponsorship.
> 
> 5. If you don't want to wait for 1 year, experiment the above things i told, although few of them are inextricable to achieve, with your efforts they can be made available.
> 
> All the very best,
> 
> sathiya


yes man i tried three times in IELTS but failed to score 7 for writing, anyway i will think it again but now i'm really fed up and disapointed with these unfair rules, which were introduced over last few months.


----------



## amandawilliams

felix2020 said:


> As of 07-11-2013 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
> Thanks everyone !!!​


Awesome Felix! Congratulations to you!


----------



## amandawilliams

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi amanda,
> 
> i just submitted a copy of passport, the invitation's screenshot and pan card and filled in the application form for travel card and here the representatives are very friendly and issued me the travel card immediately.
> 
> the option you mentioned is also good enough. else, ask them to enhance the international transaction limit of your debit card/credit card which can be done within a day also in icici bank.
> 
> sathiya


Thanks Sathiya for your reply. Lets see what works out!

Btw what do I put in "Does this applicant have national identity documents"? PAN, dirver's license?



Regards,
Amanda


----------



## amandawilliams

ric_gtb said:


> Hi, You are right, they are supposed to ask for airline tichets/visa as per RBI guidelines. These reason is RBI doesnt want this Forex (AUD) to sit in India for long. (but some branches doesn't bother ask this though)
> 
> So you have to simply persuade them saying you are travelling shortly on which they will be happy to issue the Travel card.
> 
> By saying "travelling shortly" we aren't doing anything illegal here. Their requirement is we have to carry this AUD card out of India and spend it over there soon and we are doing the same by using it on e-commerce.
> 
> If you Visa fee is crossing 3L INR , Travel card is your best option. So try with other icici branches , you will succeed for sure.



Thanks for the information ric_gtb. I will try to get this at some other branch. 

Regards,
Amanda


----------



## gsingh

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi ccham, slvicky and others experiencing this disappointment,
> 
> Don't worry as this is not the endpoint of the globe. I know that it is very painful to know this information after waiting in the hope of invite for so long. However, don't loose all your hopes as it is true that there might be, for sure, other options that can be explored for entering to Aussie.
> 
> 1. Firstly, if you didn't get 7 bands in each section of IELTS, you can register for it again and with hard work and consistent practice, you can achieve 7 or 8 bands in all sections of IELTS to claim 10 and 20 points respectively.
> 
> 2. Try to add your spouse's qualifications if any. With this, you may get 5 points making your scores 60. With this, i am sure that you will get an invite soon.
> 
> 3. Try to accomplish credentialed community language certification course" to claim 5 points. check whether your mother tongue is there in that list.
> 
> 4. You may wit till next program year and i am sure that they will revise this and open the dorrs for family sponsorship.
> 
> 5. If you don't want to wait for 1 year, experiment the above things i told, although few of them are inextricable to achieve, with your efforts they can be made available.
> 
> All the very best,
> 
> sathiya


Hello Dude. Please elaborate on point 3.

"*3. Try to accomplish credentialed community language certification course" to claim 5 points. check whether your mother tongue is there in that list.*"

Is the option valid for 2613? coz i read following on NAATi website

"*National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters Ltd (NAATI) has been specified by the 
Minister for Immigration and Citizenship, in accordance with the Migration Regulations 1994, as the 
assessing authority for the occupations of Translator (ANZSCO Code 272413) and Interpreter (ANZSCO 
Code 272412).*"

Please confirm if i can go for it for 2613.

Regards,
Gurpreet Singh


----------



## sathiyaseelan

amandawilliams said:


> Thanks Sathiya for your reply. Lets see what works out!
> 
> Btw what do I put in "Does this applicant have national identity documents"? PAN, dirver's license?
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda


hi amanda,

I experienced delay of about 20 days for lodging visa application following the invitation and hence i would like to share my experience in regards to this. If you have accounts with 3 banks, try to knock all their doors and check out what are the facilities available to get this work done (visa payment). 

Go in person and clearly tell them your requirement that you would like to make an international transaction of XYZ AUD for visa application to get PR to aussie. Ask them the timelines for each option available from them. Now, list out all facilities and at least choose two fastest routes to avail avenue to pay visa fees. This is where i failed when i approached idbi bank, they said within 3-4 working days, i would have been able to pay visa fees, but, the reality became a different story. I should have knocked icici bank also in parallel so that this gap of 20 days might have been diminished drastically. Definitely one aor other ways will be open for you to choose from.

I hope my advice is good enough for proceeding with.

All the best,

keep me posted.

sathiya


----------



## amandawilliams

Sathiya,

Also, in the Visa application what do we need to put there for "Does this applicant have national identity documents"? . What details are they looking for? My name in my passport and PAN are different. Will that be okay if I put PAN details anyway? Or should I answer No to this question?

Really confused about this. Thanks in advance for your help.

Regards,
Amanda


----------



## just-curious

amandawilliams said:


> Sathiya,
> 
> Also, in the Visa application what do we need to put there for "Does this applicant have national identity documents"? . What details are they looking for? My name in my passport and PAN are different. Will that be okay if I put PAN details anyway? Or should I answer No to this question?
> 
> Really confused about this. Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda


Do not put anything, I mean answer no. I have filed for visa yesterday & my agent filled in no. We as Indians do not have any national identity document.

Cheers
J-C


----------



## Sam2304

Can u elaborate on pt 2 abt adding spouse qualification? My husband is included as dependent and i am the primary applicant in my case


----------



## jack777

Guys, this is a newbie questions. Until now, I was mostly concerned about the ACS status and IELTS. Now thought, I have a question on the process following your employment validation and IELTS. I'm doing this with the help of an agent, so I don't have that much visibility.

My agent said, she'd be applying for my EOI today and reading through this forum, I'm aware that we get slots allocated every 2 weeks of the month. 

What is the process after you receive an invitation? Do we make the visa payment then? Or is it after you get assigned to a CO?

Thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan

amandawilliams said:


> Sathiya,
> 
> Also, in the Visa application what do we need to put there for "Does this applicant have national identity documents"? . What details are they looking for? My name in my passport and PAN are different. Will that be okay if I put PAN details anyway? Or should I answer No to this question?
> 
> Really confused about this. Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda


Hi Amanda,

This detail is in connection with SSN(SOcial security number) or any other national identity credentials that are available for other countries and this question has nopthing do with indians. In India where the government is very slow to issue AAdhaar card (this can be considered as national identity if it is in english, i did not receive it yet). Just simply answer "No" to this question as there is no unique identification for all citizens of India.

sathiya


----------



## just-curious

jack777 said:


> Guys, this is a newbie questions. Until now, I was mostly concerned about the ACS status and IELTS. Now thought, I have a question on the process following your employment validation and IELTS. I'm doing this with the help of an agent, so I don't have that much visibility.
> 
> My agent said, she'd be applying for my EOI today and reading through this forum, I'm aware that we get slots allocated every 2 weeks of the month.
> 
> What is the process after you receive an invitation? Do we make the visa payment then? Or is it after you get assigned to a CO?
> 
> Thanks


 Hi Jack,

You have two months validity of the invite to file for PR. I mean after receiving invite you have to file for PR in two months & when you file for PR you need to make the visa payments.

Cheers
J-C


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jack777 said:


> Guys, this is a newbie questions. Until now, I was mostly concerned about the ACS status and IELTS. Now thought, I have a question on the process following your employment validation and IELTS. I'm doing this with the help of an agent, so I don't have that much visibility.
> 
> My agent said, she'd be applying for my EOI today and reading through this forum, I'm aware that we get slots allocated every 2 weeks of the month.
> 
> What is the process after you receive an invitation? Do we make the visa payment then? Or is it after you get assigned to a CO?
> 
> Thanks


Hi newbie,

welcome to expat forum, where intelligents like me (ha ha ha) meet to share our knowledge.

After you recive your invite, you need to lodge visa application along with visa fees. Then only case officer will be allocated to you. If the case officer is allotted to you and grant the visa before payment, at the end of the day, you may cheat him without paying fees. (ha ha ha) So, DIAC is very cautious about the payment first and visa next.

sathiya


----------



## ric_gtb

amandawilliams said:


> Sathiya,
> 
> Also, in the Visa application what do we need to put there for "Does this applicant have national identity documents"? . What details are they looking for? My name in my passport and PAN are different. Will that be okay if I put PAN details anyway? Or should I answer No to this question?
> 
> Really confused about this. Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda


Hi, only ADHAAR can fit in as National Identity in India , if you have it else you can leave it off.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

gsingh said:


> Hello Dude. Please elaborate on point 3.
> 
> "*3. Try to accomplish credentialed community language certification course" to claim 5 points. check whether your mother tongue is there in that list.*"
> 
> Is the option valid for 2613? coz i read following on NAATi website
> 
> "*National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters Ltd (NAATI) has been specified by the
> Minister for Immigration and Citizenship, in accordance with the Migration Regulations 1994, as the
> assessing authority for the occupations of Translator (ANZSCO Code 272413) and Interpreter (ANZSCO
> Code 272412).*"
> 
> Please confirm if i can go for it for 2613.
> 
> Regards,
> Gurpreet Singh


hi friend,

Just go through below links and i am sure you will a clear idea on this point.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ialled-community-language-qualifications.html

http://www.naati.com.au/PDF/Forms/Cr...age_Points.pdf

Information Booklets


Credentialed Community Language Points 

NAATI is also the body designated to complete assessments for the Credentialed Community Language points. 

The Credentialed Community Language points can be claimed based on evidence of NAATI accreditation at the Paraprofessional level or above, either in translating or interpreting. 

Pathways to a Skills Assessment or Credentialed Community Language Points 
NAATI accreditation can be achieved via a number of pathways: 

Australian Community Language

To be eligible for Australian community language points you must be fluent in one of the community languages listed below.

'Fluent' means you have professional level language skills (written or oral) as evidenced by a qualification (of equivalent standard to an Australian degree) gained from a university where instruction was in one of the listed languages or be accredited with the National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters (NAATI) at the professional level (translator/interpreter level).
NAATI can provide tests in a wide range of languages both within Australia and at many overseas locations. Further information is available on the NAATI web site.

To your question, see, getting 5 points for this part does nothing with the occupation you are nominted. This is rather a skill that ca be obtained and recongnized for points for migration. In other words, any applicant irrespective of his/her occupation can go for this. Nevertheless, this is a costly way as its fees are about 2000 AUD (not sure, check NAATI's website).

Warm regards,
sathiya


----------



## jack777

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi newbie,
> 
> welcome to expat forum, where intelligents like me (ha ha ha) meet to share our knowledge.
> 
> After you recive your invite, you need to lodge visa application along with visa fees. Then only case officer will be allocated to you. If the case officer is allotted to you and grant the visa before payment, at the end of the day, you may cheat him without paying fees. (ha ha ha) So, DIAC is very cautious about the payment first and visa next.
> 
> sathiya





just-curious said:


> Hi Jack,
> 
> You have two months validity of the invite to file for PR. I mean after receiving invite you have to file for PR in two months & when you file for PR you need to make the visa payments.
> 
> Cheers
> J-C



Thanks guys


----------



## gsingh

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friend,
> 
> Just go through below links and i am sure you will a clear idea on this point.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ialled-community-language-qualifications.html
> 
> http://www.naati.com.au/PDF/Forms/Cr...age_Points.pdf
> 
> Information Booklets
> 
> 
> Credentialed Community Language Points
> 
> NAATI is also the body designated to complete assessments for the Credentialed Community Language points.
> 
> The Credentialed Community Language points can be claimed based on evidence of NAATI accreditation at the Paraprofessional level or above, either in translating or interpreting.
> 
> Pathways to a Skills Assessment or Credentialed Community Language Points
> NAATI accreditation can be achieved via a number of pathways:
> 
> Australian Community Language
> 
> To be eligible for Australian community language points you must be fluent in one of the community languages listed below.
> 
> 'Fluent' means you have professional level language skills (written or oral) as evidenced by a qualification (of equivalent standard to an Australian degree) gained from a university where instruction was in one of the listed languages or be accredited with the National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters (NAATI) at the professional level (translator/interpreter level).
> NAATI can provide tests in a wide range of languages both within Australia and at many overseas locations. Further information is available on the NAATI web site.
> 
> To your question, see, getting 5 points for this part does nothing with the occupation you are nominted. This is rather a skill that ca be obtained and recongnized for points for migration. In other words, any applicant irrespective of his/her occupation can go for this. Nevertheless, this is a costly way as its fees are about 2000 AUD (not sure, check NAATI's website).
> 
> Warm regards,
> sathiya


Thanks for quick reply dude. My mother tongue Punjabi is there in the list. It is indeed a very difficult and expensive test. Test fee plus report fee is $1277 + $117. Moreover test is conducted only twice a year(March and September) with cutoff till June. It takes around 2 months time to prepare for test, even then you are not sure to crack this. Next available slot is in March so it will take quite some time to get through this. I am not sure if i am ready to put so much effort and money.


----------



## Moksh

Sam2304 said:


> Can u elaborate on pt 2 abt adding spouse qualification? My husband is included as dependent and i am the primary applicant in my case


I think your husband's occupation should fall under SOL list and should get the assessment done and he has to secure 6 band each in IELTS (in all 4 modules)


----------



## sathiyaseelan

gsingh said:


> Thanks for quick reply dude. My mother tongue Punjabi is there in the list. It is indeed a very difficult and expensive test. Test fee plus report fee is $1277 + $117. Moreover test is conducted only twice a year(March and September) with cutoff till June. It takes around 2 months time to prepare for test, even then you are not sure to crack this. Next available slot is in March so it will take quite some time to get through this. I am not sure if i am ready to put so much effort and money.


hi buddy,

Well, i just mentioned all avenues in connection with increase of points towards migration. If an applicant has no other option to choose, and is eager to settle down in Aussie at any cost, he can give it a short. I personally know few of the candidates who have passed this course following revaluation of their exam results. It is needless to say that they were failed in exams but got cleared in revaluation. So, i never say that this is difficult to achieve yet expensive and is advised to candidates who don't have any other choices. 

Preparing for this exam with devotion can make your dreams reality and of course, waiting till March is not an intricate task if you have passion towards a goal. During this wait, you can accumulate all documents in connection with your employment, education, and other visa processes etc. For instance identifying the solution for visa payment etc. can be done so that visa processing times can be diminished to some extent.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## Moksh

ccham said:


> this is very disappointment for us. so let's give up, we have no any hope until next year.  :ban::ban:


Moreover, I would not be surprised if 2613 is eliminated from SOL next year. Then there would not be any chance for us. 

Only hope is to work hard and get 7 each in IELTS.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Sam2304 said:


> Can u elaborate on pt 2 abt adding spouse qualification? My husband is included as dependent and i am the primary applicant in my case


hi friend,

A dependent candidate should get at least 6 bands in each section of IELTS exam. Else, if possible, ask him to get the transcript of his graduation mentioning that it was taught in English. This may be a letter from the principal of the college where he studied. If it has the curriculum of the subjects he covered in his graduation, it would be more than enough.

Secondly, he has to get his skills assessed to make you eligible for claiming points for spouse' qualifications.

Check out in DIAC's website for more information.

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Moksh said:


> Moreover, I would not be surprised if 2613 is eliminated from SOL next year. Then there would not be any chance for us.
> 
> Only hope is to work hard and get 7 each in IELTS.


hi Moksh,

I wholeheartedly disagree with your stance for reasons listed below.

1. The reports regarding micro and macro revealed one fact that until 2015, ICT industry will be on the rise and a result, for sure, 2613 group will be available in SOL for next program year.

2. The number of seats for your occupation for this program year is 4800, one of the largest figures. hence, it can't be reduced to 0 in a year. However, we may expect a reduction of about 20-30 % in worst case.

3. So, no need to panic as without you, intelligent software engineers, otherwise called pillars of Australia (ha ha ha), it is really difficult for them to excel in growth.

Sathiya


----------



## Moksh

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi Moksh,
> 
> I wholeheartedly disagree with your stance for reasons listed below.
> 
> 1. The reports regarding micro and macro revealed one fact that until 2015, ICT industry will be on the rise and a result, for sure, 2613 group will be available in SOL for next program year.
> 
> 2. The number of seats for your occupation for this program year is 4800, one of the largest figures. hence, it can't be reduced to 0 in a year. However, we may expect a reduction of about 20-30 % in worst case.
> 
> 3. So, no need to panic as without you, intelligent software engineers, otherwise called pillars of Australia (ha ha ha), it is really difficult for them to excel in growth.
> 
> Sathiya


Thanks Sathiya.

You have always been a booster for us.


----------



## Mattooose

Does anybody have some knowledge on the query that I posted here ?
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/255489-please-help-ielts-assessment-required-spouse-who-pharma-graduate.html


----------



## Sam2304

Mattooose - as per my understanding, if she is going as dependent with you, she needs to sit ielts with min 4 band or provide letter from coll that her education was in english. This is to prove she can understand english.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

*Urgent..Please guide*

Hello Seniors, 
I have submitted my EOI but have some doubt in it.
I dont use any family name and as per my passport my surname field is blank and given name is Surjeet Singh.
Now, what should i fill up in this EOI. Shall i put it as below?

Family Name: Surjeet singh
Given Names: Surjeet Singh

Please advice


----------



## PkBlr

Hi Seniors,

I am confused about the last date of employment for the current employer to be filled in EOI application. 

I submitted my ACS on 02-Aug-13. In the assessment result they have considered it will only till July'13. When I confirmed they said it should be considered until 31st July'13.

Now if I select 31st July my total points are coming 65 and if I select current date, I am getting 70.

I am really confused which date shall I mention there.

Thanks,
PK


----------



## Sunlight11

PkBlr said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I am confused about the last date of employment for the current employer to be filled in EOI application.
> 
> I submitted my ACS on 02-Aug-13. In the assessment result they have considered it will only till July'13. When I confirmed they said it should be considered until 31st July'13.
> 
> Now if I select 31st July my total points are coming 65 and if I select current date, I am getting 70.
> 
> I am really confused which date shall I mention there.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pankaj



I believe 65 is enough to get invite for majority of the occupations, you can put the ACS date. Normally, you can also put latest date, but in that case, you've to submit new reference letters along with other latest work docs.


However, if you from one of those few occupation where a 70 can get you invite pretty fast instead of 65, you should by all means choose current date and gather all the latest worj docs from your current employer.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hello Seniors,
> I have submitted my EOI but have some doubt in it.
> I dont use any family name and as per my passport my surname field is blank and given name is Surjeet Singh.
> Now, what should i fill up in this EOI. Shall i put it as below?
> 
> Family Name: Surjeet singh
> Given Names: Surjeet Singh
> 
> Please advice


hello buddy,

if you don't have family name (surname in India), leave this blank and enter the given name as per your passport. Here the details should match with that of your passport. So, no need to panic about leaving surname or family name blank.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## npraneethreddy

*npraneethreddy--------189---261313---60---08th Nov,2013*

Please add me to the list

*npraneethreddy--------189---261313---60---08th Nov,2013*


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello buddy,
> 
> if you don't have family name (surname in India), leave this blank and enter the given name as per your passport. Here the details should match with that of your passport. So, no need to panic about leaving surname or family name blank.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Hi Saathiya
appreciate your prompt reply

But i am afraid we cannot proceed if we leave the family name blank as it is mandatory field.
now guide over this

Moreover As per my B1/B2 visa , my surname is singh and given name is surjeet but while filling the B1/B2 form i had filled surname as FNU(Field not used)
Even in my IELTS scorecard surname is singh...this all is very confusing


----------



## sathiyaseelan

PkBlr said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I am confused about the last date of employment for the current employer to be filled in EOI application.
> 
> I submitted my ACS on 02-Aug-13. In the assessment result they have considered it will only till July'13. When I confirmed they said it should be considered until 31st July'13.
> 
> Now if I select 31st July my total points are coming 65 and if I select current date, I am getting 70.
> 
> I am really confused which date shall I mention there.
> 
> Thanks,
> PK


hello friend,

If you currently work with same company and on same roles and responsibilities, leave the end date of your current employment blank. if you enter 31st July, for instance, as end date, it means you left current job on 31st July, 2013. So, just leave the end date of current employment blank on condition that your ACS's skills assessment letter is valid yet. Even, while you enter the end date of current employment in EOI, it instructs you to leave the end date blank. You may verify this again.

You can prove your cumulative experience to case officer by submitting new reference letter and job description letter, present monthly salary slips, Form 16, income tax return statements, appraisal letter, etc. This is absolutely acceptable and hence there is no need for your concern about this.

Warm regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi Saathiya
> appreciate your prompt reply
> 
> But i am afraid we cannot proceed if we leave the family name blank as it is mandatory field.
> now guide over this
> 
> Moreover As per my B1/B2 visa , my surname is singh and given name is surjeet but while filling the B1/B2 form i had filled surname as FNU(Field not used)
> Even in my IELTS scorecard surname is singh...this all is very confusing


hello friend,

i understood your situation. I strongly believe that you can enter Singh as surname or family name and Surjeet as given name. The case officer can easily understand this and this issue will not affect the visa grant, i am sure.

you can elaborate this to the case officer.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## PkBlr

Thanks for the responses.

I am applying under 261313 (Software Engineer). Do you think it will get picked up in the next cycle with 65 points, considering the ceiling they have already mentioned in their website.

Also, can you please suggest where they have mentioned that current date should be left blank in case still working there. Any reference in this regard would be great help.

Is there any emailid or phone number of DIAC from where this can be confirmed.

Thanks,
Pk


----------



## sathiyaseelan

PkBlr said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> I am applying under 261313 (Software Engineer). Do you think it will get picked up in the next cycle with 65 points, considering the ceiling they have already mentioned in their website.
> 
> Also, can you please suggest where they have mentioned that current date should be left blank in case still working there. Any reference in this regard would be great help.
> 
> Is there any emailid or phone number of DIAC from where this can be confirmed.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pk


hello friend,

for sure, you will be invited in the upcoming round itself as in last round, DIAC invited many 60 pointers. With 65 points, you case will be given more priority than 60 point holders. Your groups' ceilings are available throughout the program year. your occupation has 86 seats, one of the larger groups getting invites every round under 189 and 489 visas. I am sure that there are no better scorers with this much numbers. So, you should get an invite in 2nd round of November, without fail on condition that the overall seats should not meet to 950 before picking you.

No need to confirm this from DIAC or other resources as in EOI itself, while you fill in end date of current employer under "employment" section, you can drag your mouse and click the question mark that clearly validates my saying.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## jack777

Is anybody updating their EOI status here


----------



## johnchacko

*Telecom Engineer SOL-2013-2014*

Hi sathiyaseelan,



I could only score Ielts(L-7.5,R-7,S-6,W-6.5) on each band.

It's comming merely to 55, but while reading through DIAC pages, i came to know that we can get 5 points in 190 . Is it worthful to apply for Skill access and EOI or should i improve score. Since i also heard there is an occupational celing for Telecommunication Engieer from Aug 2013.

Your suggestion plz.

Warm Regards,
john


----------



## hemanthmathad

Hello,
I have submitted my application to AIM on 30th October and the same was delivered on 4th November. When will they submit the application to bank for payment. I see my Credit Card is not charged yet. 

Is there email id where I can confirm or should I wait for some more days.

Please reply

Thanks
Hemanth Mathad


----------



## sathiyaseelan

johnchacko said:


> Hi sathiyaseelan,
> 
> 
> 
> I could only score Ielts(L-7.5,R-7,S-6,W-6.5) on each band.
> 
> It's comming merely to 55, but while reading through DIAC pages, i came to know that we can get 5 points in 190 . Is it worthful to apply for Skill access and EOI or should i improve score. Since i also heard there is an occupational celing for Telecommunication Engieer from Aug 2013.
> 
> Your suggestion plz.
> 
> Warm Regards,
> john


Hello john,

I am happy that i am finding at least few from my species that is telecommunications (ha ha ha). Yes, you can get nomination from a state that sponsors your occupation with which you will get 5 more points making your overall points 65. This route is called state sponsored permanent visa and once you get approval from the sate, your EOI will be invited by DIAC automatically and visa will be grant to you. However, you need to live and work within the nominated state only for first 2 years. Following 2 years, you have no restriction to roam across Aussie to find better job prospects.

Th cap for our occupation code 2633 for this program year is 300 out of which about 162 positions (i guess) have been filled in till 21st October, 2013. As our occupation has huge competition among candidates, the remaining seats will be equally distributed for all upcoming invite rounds to ensure that this occupation will be available till June, 2014. So, if you are able to secure 7 bands in each section of IELTS, your points scores will become 65 with which you will get an invite very soon for sure (may be within 1 month of your scores). 

I never recommend anyone to choose 190 visa unless they have any other options to choose from as it is true that finding a good job in a limited region is difficult to find out. Achieving 7 bands in each section is not that much difficult and with your enthusiasm and persistent work, it can be reached. So, i personally advice you to sit for IELTS examination after say 60 days and work hard to get your dream scores. But, in the meanwhile, you may also apply for state nomination to ACT for getting approval from them under 190 visa. Once you get an invite under 190, you will have 60 days to lodge the visa application and within this timeline, you may also get your ILETS results. Based on IELTS outcome, you can decide which route to follow in. 

I mean, if you achieved 7 bands in IELTS, don't apply 190 visa and let the invite get expired following which lodge a fresh EOI with new IELTS scores choosing 189 as the visa, and for sure you will get an invite within a couple of rounds. This 189 visa allows you to travel throughout Aussie for good career aspects. 

If, however, you don't get 7 bands in each section, you can lodge 190 visa application immediately and get visa grant soon.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## johnchacko

Hi sathiyaseelan,

Thanks for your instant reply. 

Few more querry,

1. after a rough look on state sponsored visa with respect to my current Ielts score, only norther territory is showing a good prospectus . Rest all require even a minimum of 6.5 in each band , which i lack currently.

2. Can i have mixed skill accessed, such as 1.Telecom Feild engineer 2. Telecom Network Engineer 3. telecom planner.

Hope im not bothering u by asking too much..

I been little new to the process and dont have any friend in the same domain.

Regards,
John


----------



## Jean Noel

*EOI - Time wait*

Hello All..I just submitted my EOI on 04 Nov 2013 for skill occupation 263111 with 60 points.

I wonder how long it will take to get an invite.

Grateful if someone who have experienced same give some feedback.

Thank you all.

Cheers!
JN


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Jean Noel said:


> Hello All..I just submitted my EOI on 04 Nov 2013 for skill occupation 263111 with 60 points.
> 
> I wonder how long it will take to get an invite.
> 
> Grateful if someone who have experienced same give some feedback.
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> Cheers!
> JN


hello friend,

you will probably get an invitation in the upcoming round itself and in the worst case, 1st round of December, you must get that golden email. i have few strong reasons for this prediction.

1. Your occupation is not a competitive one. means, very less number of people lodging EOI's with 60+ points.

2. 60 points are more than enough to secure an invite. Even. there were many people who got invites in no time.

3. But, the maximum of a round that is 950 must not be reached before picking you, but, this may be rare. So, taking all into account, you will for sure, get an invite within 1st invite round of December, 2013.

All the best,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

johnchacko said:


> Hi sathiyaseelan,
> 
> Thanks for your instant reply.
> 
> Few more querry,
> 
> 1. after a rough look on state sponsored visa with respect to my current Ielts score, only norther territory is showing a good prospectus . Rest all require even a minimum of 6.5 in each band , which i lack currently.
> 
> 2. Can i have mixed skill accessed, such as 1.Telecom Feild engineer 2. Telecom Network Engineer 3. telecom planner.
> 
> Hope im not bothering u by asking too much..
> 
> I been little new to the process and dont have any friend in the same domain.
> 
> Regards,
> John


hi john,

Don.'t hesitate to knock my doors when you have queries. i am really gald to address them.

1. after a rough look on state sponsored visa with respect to my current Ielts score, only norther territory is showing a good prospectus . Rest all require even a minimum of 6.5 in each band , which i lack currently.

*better sit for ielts and score 7 bands in each section which will open many doors for visa.*

2. Can i have mixed skill accessed, such as 1.Telecom Feild engineer 2. Telecom Network Engineer 3. telecom planner.

*No, you can't. You can receive skills assessment for either telecom network engineer or telecom engineer if you completed bachelors' degree in relevant field, electronics and communication, for instance. Telecom field engineer, telecom network planner are the ones assessed for diploma holders. Engineering technologist are the ones having mixed responses.*

let me know your education qualification and experience along with other factors like age, etc so that i can guide you clearly.

sathiya


----------



## Jean Noel

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello friend,
> 
> you will probably get an invitation in the upcoming round itself and in the worst case, 1st round of December, you must get that golden email. i have few strong reasons for this prediction.
> 
> 1. Your occupation is not a competitive one. means, very less number of people lodging EOI's with 60+ points.
> 
> 2. 60 points are more than enough to secure an invite. Even. there were many people who got invites in no time.
> 
> 3. But, the maximum of a round that is 950 must not be reached before picking you, but, this may be rare. So, taking all into account, you will for sure, get an invite within 1st invite round of December, 2013.
> 
> All the best,
> sathiya


Hello Sathiya...Thank you for the quick response...so cross-fingers and hope to be able to lodge visa in Jan 2014. It will be a good start for the coming year.

Thanks at lot,
JN


----------



## kludge

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi john,
> 
> Don.'t hesitate to knock my doors when you have queries. i am really gald to address them.
> 
> 1. after a rough look on state sponsored visa with respect to my current Ielts score, only norther territory is showing a good prospectus . Rest all require even a minimum of 6.5 in each band , which i lack currently.
> 
> better sit for ielts and score 7 bands in each section which will open many doors for visa.
> 
> 2. Can i have mixed skill accessed, such as 1.Telecom Feild engineer 2. Telecom Network Engineer 3. telecom planner.
> 
> No, you can't. You can receive skills assessment for either telecom network engineer or telecom engineer if you completed bachelors' degree in relevant field, electronics and communication, for instance. Telecom field engineer, telecom network planner are the ones assessed for diploma holders. Engineering technologist are the ones having mixed responses.
> 
> let me know your education qualification and experience along with other factors like age, etc so that i can guide you clearly.
> 
> sathiya


Good attitude.


----------



## PkBlr

Finally, I could submit my EOI with 65 points under 261313 (Software Engineer) this morning.

What are the changes of invitation under 189 ? 

Who all are there in the list ?

-Pk


----------



## PkBlr

Here is my details. 

PkBlr--------189---261313---65---09th Nov,2013

Please add and share the list.

Thanks,
Pk


----------



## PkBlr

*18th Nov'13 EOI Invitation Tracker for 261313(Software Engineer)*

I am creating this thread for all with ANZ code 261313 (Software Engineer) who submitted their EOI and are waiting for the invitation.

Please everyone post your details here with your EOI submission details so that we can get understanding on the expected invitations:

*Name------VISA Type------Points------Date*
PkBlr-------189-------------65---------09-Nov-2013


Thanks,
Pk


----------



## felix2020

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friend,
> 
> A dependent candidate should get at least 6 bands in each section of IELTS exam. Else, if possible, ask him to get the transcript of his graduation mentioning that it was taught in English. This may be a letter from the principal of the college where he studied. If it has the curriculum of the subjects he covered in his graduation, it would be more than enough.
> 
> Secondly, he has to get his skills assessed to make you eligible for claiming points for spouse' qualifications.
> 
> Check out in DIAC's website for more information.
> 
> Sathiya


If the spouse gets 6 in each, then proof of English medium study is not necessary. IELTS 6 in each and a positive skill assessment are sufficient to claim 5 points.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

PkBlr said:


> Finally, I could submit my EOI with 65 points under 261313 (Software Engineer) this morning.
> 
> What are the changes of invitation under 189 ?
> 
> Who all are there in the list ?
> 
> -Pk


hello buddy,

your chances of securing an invitation in upcoming round is really brighter as having 65 points is an added vantage over 60 pointers. As per the results of last round, there were many 60 pointers who got invites under 2613 group in 189 visa category. Moreover, there are about 86 invites per round for your job code (2613) under 189. So, needless to say that you will get your invite in upcoming round itself. In the worst case, you will for sure, get an invitation in 1st round of december, 2013 if 950 people have been picked before selecting you (in 2nd round of november).

All the best,
sathiya


----------



## PkBlr

Hi Sathiya,

How to figure out the number of invitations that would be called in the upcoming round under my visa type and job code ?

Do you get any confirmation email after EOI submission. I didn't get any .

-Pk


----------



## sathiyaseelan

PkBlr said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> How to figure out the number of invitations that would be called in the upcoming round under my visa type and job code ?
> 
> Do you get any confirmation email after EOI submission. I didn't get any .
> 
> -Pk


hi buddy,

In skill select's website itself they mentioned an option like "Reports" under which you can find occupational ceilings that displays the number of seats allotted for each job profile is given and the seats filled up yet. There itself, they mentioned that prorata based selection of candidates for 6 occupations will be employed for rest of invite rounds in which equal number of applicants based on points scores will be invited. After creation and submission of EOI account, you will get an email. You will also get notification emails whenever changes in points scores occur. Further, your invitation normally will be sent to your email as well.

The link explaining prorata is given below.

SkillSelect

SkillSelect

regards,
sathiya


----------



## felix2020

PkBlr said:


> Finally, I could submit my EOI with 65 points under 261313 (Software Engineer) this morning.
> 
> What are the changes of invitation under 189 ?
> 
> Who all are there in the list ?
> 
> -Pk


You will be invited in the next round for sure. Get ready to lodge your application.

Congratulation !!


----------



## gadiya.jitendra

what is current co allocation time for 189??


----------



## Sam2304

Many of them forum fellows have reported the CO allocation time to be 8 weeks


----------



## felix2020

Sam2304 said:


> Many of them forum fellows have reported the CO allocation time to be 8 weeks


8 weeks is average time. It's normally 6-10 weeks for 189 depending on the workload.


----------



## jt6112

Experts, 

can someone please let me know if I can get a visa with 60 Points? 
Here is my case :
Age : 31 - 30 Points
Exp - 9.4 Years : 15 points
Education - BE (Mechanical) - 15 Points
IELTS - R6/L7.5/W6.5/S6.5 - O -6.5 - 0 points

Total - 60 points and I am going for 261311 - Analyst Prog. (Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa) which is Schedule -1 occupation.

Can you please elaborate my chances?

P.S. - My designations in my all earlier organizations are either Analyst or programmer Analyst


----------



## ann.ria.jacob

PkBlr said:


> I am creating this thread for all with ANZ code 261313 (Software Engineer) who submitted their EOI and are waiting for the invitation.
> 
> Please everyone post your details here with your EOI submission details so that we can get understanding on the expected invitations:
> 
> *Name------VISA Type------Points------Date*
> PkBlr-------189-------------65---------09-Nov-2013
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Pk


Name ANN..... visa: 189 Points 60..... Submitted date: 12 july 2013. Code: 261313


----------



## svspavan

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> current monthly pay slips, form 16, income tax return statements, bank statement, increment letter, new reference letter will be sufficient to prove that you are working currently with same company and with same roles. Following the invitation, while you lodge visa application, you have to front load all the above documents to satisfy the case officer regarding your claims. if you are unable to offer reference letter on company's letterhead, try to get it from your manager on stamp paper which is more than enough but ensure he mentions his official contact details on it.
> 
> this is fine and relax.
> 
> sathiya


Hi sathiya, the information really relaxes me. But, I have one more question in this regard. As what happened even when applying for assessment, I cannot provide one reference letter for my complete experience with my current organization. This is because, the previous manager that I had worked with here, is no longer with the organization and so the reference letter for the remaining experience can be given by my current manager. So, will the case officer accept the reference letters as stated? I am doubtful about this since the ACS did not accept/evaluate positively with the same letters and as mentioned ACS accepted only one letter. Also, will a reference letter provided by a peer suffice the requirement?


----------



## kludge

svspavan said:


> Hi sathiya, the information really relaxes me. But, I have one more question in this regard. As what happened even when applying for assessment, I cannot provide one reference letter for my complete experience with my current organization. This is because, the previous manager that I had worked with here, is no longer with the organization and so the reference letter for the remaining experience can be given by my current manager. So, will the case officer accept the reference letters as stated? I am doubtful about this since the ACS did not accept/evaluate positively with the same letters and as mentioned ACS accepted only one letter. Also, will a reference letter provided by a peer suffice the requirement?


Peer with affidavit will be accepted. Mention contact details without fail.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Hi guys can you please help out with the below EOI doubts:

- Though i am entering my employment details, I do not wish to claim the same. How do I proceed- Do i select 'No' for employment closely related to occupation??


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys can you please help out with the below EOI doubts:
> 
> - Though i am entering my employment details, I do not wish to claim the same. How do I proceed- Do i select 'No' for employment closely related to occupation??


Hi buddy,

yes, you need to choose "No" while entering the employment credentials if you don't want to claim points for.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## Mattooose

jt6112 said:


> Experts,
> 
> can someone please let me know if I can get a visa with 60 Points?
> Here is my case :
> Age : 31 - 30 Points
> Exp - 9.4 Years : 15 points
> Education - BE (Mechanical) - 15 Points
> IELTS - R6/L7.5/W6.5/S6.5 - O -6.5 - 0 points
> 
> Total - 60 points and I am going for 261311 - Analyst Prog. (Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa) which is Schedule -1 occupation.
> 
> Can you please elaborate my chances?
> 
> P.S. - My designations in my all earlier organizations are either Analyst or programmer Analyst


Hello,
You will not get 15 points for your experience. This is because of the new ACS rules where they are not recognizing our complete experience. Since your B.E (Mechanical) is completely unrelated to your occupation (IT), they will reduce a minimum of 4 years from your experience. Please note that it is the minimum (and mostly they will reduce 4 years only) and if you are really unfortunate, it could be more than 4 also- it is on a case to case basis.

There has been a huge rush for 6 occupation codes and one of them is 2613.
For people with 60 points having job code 2613 , invitation to apply for visa has been sent for people who submitted EOI until June end. This means there is a lag of almost 5 months..
If you are on 60 points -By the time you finish your ACS (takes around 12 weeks ) and submit your EOI, it will be too late in my opinion and chances are very bleak to get the Visa in this program year which ends in July 2014. Only God knows what would be the new rules next program year 

I strongly recommend you to reappear for IELTS and get a minimum of 7 in all bands as this, with some effort, is easily achievable. 
Assuming you get 7 in all bands and they reduce only 4 years of your experience, 
you will be on 65 points and they will almost surely get you invitation in very next round after you submit the EOI.


Thanks,
Mattooose


----------



## svspavan

kludge said:


> Peer with affidavit will be accepted. Mention contact details without fail.


kludge, thanks for the clarification. Can you also clarify on the first question that I have:

Will the Case officer accept two reference letters for the duration of my experience with my current organization? This is because I have worked with two managers here and my previous manager is no longer working with this organization and so cannot give the letter for the complete duration. And my current manager joined here after me.


----------



## akthare

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> thanks for asking me. today only i got the travel card from icici bank whose response is really fast and i received this card within 1 working day. Initially, however, i approached idbi bank for enhancement of international transaction limit on my debit card to 3 lacs indian rupees with which i can pay the visa fees. But, things have become worse with idbi and even after 12 working days, they are unable to make this facility available for me. They told me that within 3-4 working days, i might pay the visa fees but really sick and tired of them. Anyway, i found icic bank very supportive and they gave me travel card with which i am planning to lodge visa within this friday. Finally relaxed and breath fresh air following a chain of disappointments from idbi bank.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Hi Saathiya,

What is the admin fee and additional charges associated with this card. 
Since you have opted this option, I am sure this must be the best way out amongst all available options.

Hence please share the benefits.

Thanks and Regards,
AKT


----------



## krish82

Hi all,
If i am submitting eoi on Dec 20 with 65 points in 2613 to vic ss. Is there any chance to get invite on january end? Or may be i will receive after the financial year...


----------



## sathiyaseelan

svspavan said:


> kludge, thanks for the clarification. Can you also clarify on the first question that I have:
> 
> Will the Case officer accept two reference letters for the duration of my experience with my current organization? This is because I have worked with two managers here and my previous manager is no longer working with this organization and so cannot give the letter for the complete duration. And my current manager joined here after me.


hi buddy,

see, reference letter from your immediate manager with his/her official contact details written or from the hr manager of your company on company's letterhead is the ideal need. However, if you are unable to get it done in either way, try to get the same letter from your colleague on company's letterhead. If this is also not possible, then you may go for statutory declaration on stamp paper signed by your colleague with his official contact details would be fine but, keep this as last resort. 

To your query, there is no need to get 2 reference letters from 2 managers from one company. One letter from one manager is fine enough to satisfy the case officer. Speak with your current manager regarding your case and in that letter, ensure that you are not giving any details like " i know XXXX from dd/mm/yyyy till today". I mean, there is no need to mention the timeline you both started associating with each other. Simply mention that "*he has been working as XYZ designation in our organization from dd/mm/yyyy till date and he is reporting me in XYZ project and i confirm his roles and responsibilities as follows." like that". *

I am sure that this is not illegal and you could convince your boss in this way.

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

krish82 said:


> Hi all,
> If i am submitting eoi on Dec 20 with 65 points in 2613 to vic ss. Is there any chance to get invite on january end? Or may be i will receive after the financial year...


hi krish,

with 65 points you should be able to get approval from VIC under 190 visa. Following the state's approval, your EOI will automatically be invited immediately. But, the turn around time for VICTORIA state sponsorship to decide whether to nominate you or not can be checked in their website. I guess this is about 6-12 weeks but unsure about this.

If they nominate you, in the very immediate invite round, you will get an invite under 190 visa. For sure, your invite will be available within this financial year itself. I perhaps, guess, in the month of February, or 1st round of march, you may expect the invite.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## akthare

Dear Saathiya,

I have updated my EOI by leaving end date in my current experience as blank.
In EOI home page, date submitted and visa date of affect as still same.(20-09-2013).
However in correspondence I have a new record updated where in date submitted is updated to 10-11-2013.
I hope this is normal and will not impact my visa date of effect.

Regards,
AKT


----------



## sathiyaseelan

akthare said:


> Hi Saathiya,
> 
> What is the admin fee and additional charges associated with this card.
> Since you have opted this option, I am sure this must be the best way out amongst all available options.
> 
> Hence please share the benefits.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> AKT


hi akt,

i was barking up the wrong tree (ha ha ha) that travel card could be used to pay visa application fees, but, in reality it is not. I got an information from few of the forum members that we may be able to pay the fees and from their posts, i thought that this could be done easily. Yes, i also got the travel card in a day, but, only credit card is accepted for making the payment in DAIC'S website in the last page from india.

*There are exactly 5 types of credit cards are accepted and you need to ensure whether this much money can be paid from your bank in a single transaction from your country. ONLY CREDIT CARD OP[TION IS AVAILABLE FOR ONLINE PAYMENT OF VISA.*

*1. Visa
2. Mastercard
3. American express
4. Jcb 
5. Diners club*

So, i recommend anyone who is supposed to get invite, to knock the doors of the banks whether they hold bank accounts to explore the options of receiving new credit cards with payment facility of a least 4000 Australian dollars (only one applicant) and so on to take into account of conversion charges and transaction charges if any. I am really clueless why those people mentioned wrong information that travel cards can be used to make payment. This is the reality for sure.

All the best,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

akthare said:


> Dear Saathiya,
> 
> I have updated my EOI by leaving end date in my current experience as blank.
> In EOI home page, date submitted and visa date of affect as still same.(20-09-2013).
> However in correspondence I have a new record updated where in date submitted is updated to 10-11-2013.
> I hope this is normal and will not impact my visa date of effect.
> 
> Regards,
> AKT


hi akt,

this is absolutely normal and no need to panic. If and only if your points scores changes, your visa date of effect will be revised, otherwise sit back and relax by listening to english songs and watching movies...

Sathiya


----------



## akthare

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi akt,
> 
> i was barking up the wrong tree (ha ha ha) that travel card could be used to pay visa application fees, but, in reality it is not. I got an information from few of the forum members that we may be able to pay the fees and from their posts, i thought that this could be done easily. Yes, i also got the travel card in a day, but, only credit card is accepted for making the payment in DAIC'S website in the last page from india.
> 
> *There are exactly 5 types of credit cards are accepted and you need to ensure whether this much money can be paid from your bank in a single transaction from your country. ONLY CREDIT CARD OP[TION IS AVAILABLE FOR ONLINE PAYMENT OF VISA.*
> 
> *1. Visa
> 2. Mastercard
> 3. American express
> 4. Jcb
> 5. Diners club*
> 
> So, i recommend anyone who is supposed to get invite, to knock the doors of the banks whether they hold bank accounts to explore the options of receiving new credit cards with payment facility of a least 4000 Australian dollars (only one applicant) and so on to take into account of conversion charges and transaction charges if any. I am really clueless why those people mentioned wrong information that travel cards can be used to make payment. This is the reality for sure.
> 
> All the best,
> sathiya


Dear Saathiya,

Can we use Australian debit card?
I am asking because I can use my friends debit card who is in Australia. In a way will save all the charges (conversion(extra bank charges )/admin/fee) as will give him current online exchange rate.

In my case I have to pay fee for three members so wanted to save extra charges as fee itself is huge.

Regards,
AKT


----------



## akthare

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi akt,
> 
> this is absolutely normal and no need to panic. If and only if your points scores changes, your visa date of effect will be revised, otherwise sit back and relax by listening to english songs and watching movies...
> 
> Sathiya



Thanks a lot Saathiya..Much relaxed...
All because of you....


----------



## kludge

svspavan said:


> kludge, thanks for the clarification. Can you also clarify on the first question that I have:
> 
> Will the Case officer accept two reference letters for the duration of my experience with my current organization? This is because I have worked with two managers here and my previous manager is no longer working with this organization and so cannot give the letter for the complete duration. And my current manager joined here after me.


Everything which is true is accepted. No issue because the dates will be different. Mention current contact no and email address in case of previous manager.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

akthare said:


> Dear Saathiya,
> 
> Can we use Australian debit card?
> I am asking because I can use my friends debit card who is in Australia. In a way will save all the charges (conversion(extra bank charges )/admin/fee) as will give him current online exchange rate.
> 
> In my case I have to pay fee for three members so wanted to save extra charges as fee itself is huge.
> 
> Regards,
> AKT


Hi akt,

your idea is really good but, it all depends on whether this option is available for your country or not from where you are making the visa payment. See the below link and check out the modes of payment from your country *(singapore).

Method of Payment Accepted at Australian Missions

the option indicated in above link for your country can be employed.

all the best,

sathiya


----------



## akthare

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi akt,
> 
> your idea is really good but, it all depends on whether this option is available for your country or not from where you are making the visa payment. See the below link and check out the modes of payment from your country *(singapore).
> 
> Method of Payment Accepted at Australian Missions
> 
> the option indicated in above link for your country can be employed.
> 
> all the best,
> 
> sathiya


Hi Saathiya,

I am not clear about this visa fee payment methods. Please throw some more light on this
If I am applying from Singapore and I am using Australia credit card for payment. Isn't that sufficient? for Singapore they have mentioned Cash, bank Draft and credit card. I don't want to use all of them as I have to pay more conversion charges because bank will give my sell rate.
I want to use wire transfer to my friends account and then use his credit card. In this way I end up paying online conversion rate + 50 dollars only.

If I opt any of above mentioned methods I will end up paying 700 - 800 Singapore dollars more.


Regards,
AKT


----------



## akthare

Hi Saathiya, 

Found this in the link provided by you

Quote

Paying in Australia for an applicant outside Australia

Payment of the visa application charge can be made in Australia, in Australian dollars (AUD) only, for an applicant outside Australia.
Note: Personal cheques are not accepted.
See: Applications lodged in Australia

Unquote.

This link takes to the same method as mentioned for

Quote
Payment methods for applications lodged in Australia

Acceptable payment methods in Australia are by:
•MasterCard
•VISA
•American Express
•Diners Club
•JCB.

If you cannot pay using one of these cards, then you can pay by:
•EFTPOS/debit card, in person only
•bank cheque, made payable to Department of Immigration and Border Protection
•Australia Post only money order, made payable to Department of Immigration and Border Protection
•cash, in person only. 

Please do not send cash through the post.


Unqote

Regards
AKT


----------



## sathiyaseelan

akthare said:


> Hi Saathiya,
> 
> I am not clear about this visa fee payment methods. Please throw some more light on this
> If I am applying from Singapore and I am using Australia credit card for payment. Isn't that sufficient? for Singapore they have mentioned Cash, bank Draft and credit card. I don't want to use all of them as I have to pay more conversion charges because bank will give my sell rate.
> I want to use wire transfer to my friends account and then use his credit card. In this way I end up paying online conversion rate + 50 dollars only.
> 
> If I opt any of above mentioned methods I will end up paying 700 - 800 Singapore dollars more.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> AKT


hi akt,

yes, you can pay visa fees through your friend's credit card who is in Australia. This is absolutely acceptable. See, the country where the credit card is from does nothing with the payment. The main thing is that whether with card this much money could be paid or not. Even few of my friends di the same, but, unfortunately they are not closer to me thats' why i didn't approach them for my payment. 

In your case, you are going to pay visa fees from outside Australia (singapore). This could be done through an Australia bank's credit card or any other country's credit cards. This saves precious time and money. But, when you are in Australia and make payments you should follow the methods shown under "Payment options in Australia". 

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## yuri_gagari

can you please add me to the list, my details are as follows: - 

IELTS : 8.5 , 7.5, 7.5, 8 , 
Skills Assessment : - Software Engineer 261313
EOI Applied : - 26/08/2013
Age: 30 
Points: - 60
EOI Invitation Date: ??/??/????

Any Idea when i would roughly receive my invitation ? my expectation is second round december 

Thanks and Kind regards,


----------



## akthare

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi akt,
> 
> yes, you can pay visa fees through your friend's credit card who is in Australia. This is absolutely acceptable. See, the country where the credit card is from does nothing with the payment. The main thing is that whether with card this much money could be paid or not. Even few of my friends di the same, but, unfortunately they are not closer to me thats' why i didn't approach them for my payment.
> 
> In your case, you are going to pay visa fees from outside Australia (singapore). This could be done through an Australia bank's credit card or any other country's credit cards. This saves precious time and money. But, when you are in Australia and make payments you should follow the methods shown under "Payment options in Australia".
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Thanks again for this information.


----------



## mohit2903

Hi All,

I have submitted EOI today under 263111 with 60 pts but haven't received any acknowledge email. Is it normal?

Regards,
MG


----------



## Mattooose

The list is back !!!

Moksh--------------489-----261313-----65-----26th Sept
ethical_buger------189-----261313-----60-----1st July,2013
sathish#nsw-------189-----261312-----60-----7th July 2013
ahmednajam------189-----261111-----60-----8th July 2013
slvicky--------------489-----261313-----60-----9th July 2013
Thepan------------189-----261313-----60-----12th July 2013
ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
sam2304---------189----2613??-----60---26th Sept 2013
australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
rahul.tiwari----189---XXXXXX-----60 ---27th September, 2013
kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
npraneethreddy--189----261313----60----08th November 2013


removed Danish Haider
added praneeth reddy.
did not add pkblr as he/she has 65 points and is sure to get invitation in the next round.
added sam2304
corrected ganpathoz2014's occupation code.
added rahul.tiwari but he has not provided the occupation code. requesting rahul to update the same...


----------



## Mattooose

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi akt,
> 
> your idea is really good but, it all depends on whether this option is available for your country or not from where you are making the visa payment. See the below link and check out the modes of payment from your country *(singapore).
> 
> Method of Payment Accepted at Australian Missions
> 
> the option indicated in above link for your country can be employed.
> 
> all the best,
> 
> sathiya


Sathiya,
How much time does it take to get the Visa after applying for the same ?
I want to stay prepared eventhough I have 2 months before I will get the invitation 

Thanks,Mattooose


----------



## bmaggah

The best option and normal prosedure is to give your agent the visa fee needed only ,and he pays through his credit card since he is the one handling everything for you,that will protect your other finances and not compromise your credit card details.If he is authentic and above board he must know that..


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Mattooose said:


> Sathiya,
> How much time does it take to get the Visa after applying for the same ?
> I want to stay prepared eventhough I have 2 months before I will get the invitation
> 
> Thanks,Mattooose


hi buddy,

these days 189 visas are processed at a rapid pace that they were in past. In fact, i have few friends who are working in india, received their visa grants in 50-65 days itself following the lodgement of visa. But, this time may vary greatly based on many factors such as the nationality of candidates, availability of case officer, holiday falling in between, the intricacies of an applicant's candidacy, documentation's strength etc.

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

0z_dream said:


> Sathiya,
> Now wat is the procedures for evisa payment, i mean my agent is asking for scanned copy of my visa card including pin number  and im scared to provide him direct without any prrof, is it possible to fill all data by agent and payment by me using same login id?, i mean is it possible to do both in different time or must be all in one time


Buddy,

Just request you agent that you will pay the visa fees so that your account credentials will be maintained safely. Else, ask him to pay visa fees and you can make him payment after the receipt of payment at your email id. I never recommend you to offer your account details to an agent although these details are mandatory to fill in while visa payment. Moreover, you may request him to take control of your EOI account by changing the password of that account following your visa payment.

Sathiya


----------



## 0z_dream

sathiyaseelan said:


> Buddy,
> 
> Just request you agent that you will pay the visa fees so that your account credentials will be maintained safely. Else, ask him to pay visa fees and you can make him payment after the receipt of payment at your email id. I never recommend you to offer your account details to an agent although these details are mandatory to fill in while visa payment. Moreover, you may request him to take control of your EOI account by changing the password of that account following your visa payment.
> 
> Sathiya


Until now they didnt give me any userid and pass and im crying like baby to them:Cry:


----------



## 2013

Guys,

Any idea or link to check the cut-off points ?

My code is 263111, and wanted to check if I should go for EOI with 60 points or opt for 65 points under 190 subclass.

Any info will be appreciated.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

0z_dream said:


> Until now they didnt give me any userid and pass and im crying like baby to them:Cry:


Crying like a baby(ha ha ha), nice way to express that you were begging them (LOL). No worries buddy, just do pour them some good words stating that "you are doing a great job and i am planning to recommend your services to few of my relatives and friends for Australian immigration. You are really loyal and true to you that is normally missing in many consultants these days. SO, YOU ARE LIKE A PRECIOUS DIAMOND IN HELPING CANDIDATES LIKE ME."

i am sure that this way of applauding them may help you for getting those credentials. Else, go directly to their branch office and do pay visa fees and ask them to change the password following that. This is ideal if you are staying near their office.

Sathiya


----------



## 0z_dream

sathiyaseelan said:


> Crying like a baby(ha ha ha), nice way to express that you were begging them (LOL). No worries buddy, just do pour them some good words stating that "you are doing a great job and i am planning to recommend your services to few of my relatives and friends for Australian immigration. You are really loyal and true to you that is normally missing in many consultants these days. SO, YOU ARE LIKE A PRECIOUS DIAMOND IN HELPING CANDIDATES LIKE ME."
> 
> i am sure that this way of applauding them may help you for getting those credentials. Else, go directly to their branch office and do pay visa fees and ask them to change the password following that. This is ideal if you are staying near their office.
> 
> Sathiya


i like that, but to go not possible..im in kuwait and office in india


----------



## sathiyaseelan

0z_dream said:


> i like that, but to go not possible..im in kuwait and office in india


ok, if that is the case, check below things that may work.

1. You may ask any of your relative whom you can rely on, to visit the agent's branch nearby. They may enter your account details (credit card) for making the payment.

2. You may ask the agents that your relative/friend can access your EOI there in their branch and later following the visa payment receipt, Agents can change the password.

3. If there any branch office in Kuwait, go there in person and do request the same and for sure, appreciating them will yield fruitful results.

4. Definitely, your interpersonal skills and relationship skills will do magic in your life be it professional or personal.

if you need any other information, do knock my doors at any time as long as i am a bachelor (ha ha ha).

all the best,

sathiya


----------



## 0z_dream

sathiyaseelan said:


> ok, if that is the case, check below things that may work.
> 
> 1. You may ask any of your relative whom you can rely on, to visit the agent's branch nearby. They may enter your account details (credit card) for making the payment.
> 
> 2. You may ask the agents that your relative/friend can access your EOI there in their branch and later following the visa payment receipt, Agents can change the password.
> 
> 3. If there any branch office in Kuwait, go there in person and do request the same and for sure, appreciating them will yield fruitful results.
> 
> 4. Definitely, your interpersonal skills and relationship skills will do magic in your life be it professional or personal.
> 
> if you need any other information, do knock my doors at any time as long as i am a bachelor (ha ha ha).
> 
> all the best,
> 
> sathiya


 thanks sure, ill try to approach them to enter credit details.. i like the word ha ha ha


----------



## sandspr

*EOI submitted in NOV*

Hello Everyone..I just submitted my EOI for 189 subclass on 09th Nov 2013 for skill occupation 261311(Analyst Programmer) with 60 points.

How much time will it take to get an invite ?

Please help me understand.Thanks everyone.

Regards
Sandy

IELTS (R8.5,W7.5,L7.5,S7)|Skills assessment:261311(Analyst Programmer) 08/11/2013|EOI:09/11/2013 (60 points)|Invitation: ?????|Visa lodging:??


----------



## felix2020

2013 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any idea or link to check the cut-off points ?
> 
> My code is 263111, and wanted to check if I should go for EOI with 60 points or opt for 65 points under 190 subclass.
> 
> Any info will be appreciated.


You should go for 189 with 60 points. 

You will be invited in the first round because this occupation is not part of the golden 6. 

190 has a faster processing time but it may take some time to get the State Nomination.


----------



## Sridev

Add me into the list.

Sridev occupation:2613 points 60; submission date:26/10/2013


----------



## Sam2304

Also as a primary applicant u need 7 or more band in EACH section of IELTS exam even if you have 60 points from other criteria


----------



## emran

felix2020 said:


> You should go for 189 with 60 points.
> 
> You will be invited in the first round because this occupation is not part of the golden 6.
> 
> 190 has a faster processing time but it may take some time to get the State Nomination.


Bro, I have applied for 263111 WA state sponsorship on 4-11-13 and they asked me to apply for WA Sponsorship on 6-11-13. I responded back today 11-11-13 on 190 visa. 

How much time you think it would take to get sponsorship? 

How much time it would take to get a go ahead to lodge a visa application?


----------



## felix2020

Sam2304 said:


> Also as a primary applicant u need 7 or more band in EACH section of IELTS exam even if you have 60 points from other criteria


You only need minimum 6 in each to qualify for skilled migration.


----------



## felix2020

emran said:


> Bro, I have applied for 263111 WA state sponsorship on 4-11-13 and they asked me to apply for WA Sponsorship on 6-11-13. I responded back today 11-11-13 on 190 visa.
> 
> How much time you think it would take to get sponsorship?
> 
> How much time it would take to get a go ahead to lodge a visa application?


It is difficult to predict the time frame for state nomination.


----------



## sandspr

*eoi submitted*

Hello Everyone..I just submitted my EOI for 189 subclass on 09th Nov 2013 for skill occupation 261311(Analyst Programmer) with 60 points.

How much time will it take to get an invite

Thanks everyone.

Regards
Sandy


----------



## PPPPPP

Still the results are not out


----------



## Mattooose

Moksh--------------489-----261313-----65-----26th Sept
ethical_buger------189-----261313-----60-----1st July,2013
sathish#nsw-------189-----261312-----60-----7th July 2013
ahmednajam------189-----261111-----60-----8th July 2013
slvicky--------------489-----261313-----60-----9th July 2013
Thepan------------189-----261313-----60-----12th July 2013
ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
sam2304---------189----2613??-----60---26th Sept 2013
australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
rahul.tiwari----189---XXXXXX-----60 ---27th September, 2013
kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
Sridev--------189----2613-------60------26 October 2013
npraneethreddy--189----261313----60----08th November 2013


----------



## Sridev

Hi experts!

I have completed my diploma and bachelor of IT from Sydney, and I am here on 485 visa expiring in January, 2015.
I have a degree assessed as a software engineer 261313 and have lately achieved 7 bands in each. So, I have 60 points now and applied for EOI on 26/10/2013 for 189 visa.
See, I have gone through various forums and come to the conclusion that I may get invited or may not. However, I have an other degree assessed as a web developer 261212 which is sponsored by South Australia, and this can elevate my points to 65 for 190 visa from current 60 points for 189 visa. 

Here, my query is should I wait for 189 visa invitation (which is uncertain)or go for a 190 visa sponsorship for Adelaide(which is certain)???????

Nevertheless, to move from Sydney is very painful for me as I have fully settled here and am having a great bond with city.

Thanks,
Sridev


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Sridev said:


> Hi experts!
> 
> I have completed my diploma and bachelor of IT from Sydney, and I am here on 485 visa expiring in January, 2015.
> I have a degree assessed as a software engineer 261313 and have lately achieved 7 bands in each. So, I have 60 points now and applied for EOI on 26/10/2013 for 189 visa.
> See, I have gone through various forums and come to the conclusion that I may get invited or may not. However, I have an other degree assessed as a web developer 261212 which is sponsored by South Australia, and this can elevate my points to 65 for 190 visa from current 60 points for 189 visa.
> 
> Here, my query is should I wait for 189 visa invitation (which is uncertain)or go for a 190 visa sponsorship for Adelaide(which is certain)???????
> 
> Nevertheless, to move from Sydney is very painful for me as I have fully settled here and am having a great bond with city.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sridev


hi buddy,

the best solution to your circumstance is to execute these 2 things in parallel. i mean, click both 189 and 190 options in EOI and lodge an application to SA for stat nomination. For state's approval, it takes about 30-45 days and then following approval, your EOI will be invited under 190 visa. And this invite has 60 days of validity to get expired. So, altogether, it is about 3-4 months within which you may get 189 invitation also. You can have a look at the cut off marks for the candidates under your jobcode.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## johnchacko

Dear Sathiya,

Iam a B.E (Electronics and Telecommunication ) holder. a total of 9 years work experiance. Initial 3 years in BSS Rollout and integration, 4 years in Transmission planning (MW and FOTs) and currently looking RAN & Tx operations.

Which category i need to mention,


telecom network engineer or telecom engineer. so that i can work upon my CDR.

and as you suggested im planning to a re-take on ielts on Dec 7th. Hope i can succeed.

Regards,
John












]hi john,

Don.'t hesitate to knock my doors when you have queries. i am really gald to address them.

1. after a rough look on state sponsored visa with respect to my current Ielts score, only norther territory is showing a good prospectus . Rest all require even a minimum of 6.5 in each band , which i lack currently.

*better sit for ielts and score 7 bands in each section which will open many doors for visa.*

2. Can i have mixed skill accessed, such as 1.Telecom Feild engineer 2. Telecom Network Engineer 3. telecom planner.

*No, you can't. You can receive skills assessment for either telecom network engineer or telecom engineer if you completed bachelors' degree in relevant field, electronics and communication, for instance. Telecom field engineer, telecom network planner are the ones assessed for diploma holders. Engineering technologist are the ones having mixed responses.*

let me know your education qualification and experience along with other factors like age, etc so that i can guide you clearly.

sathiya[/QUOTE]


----------



## johnchacko

Dear Sathiya,

Iam a B.E (Electronics and Telecommunication ) holder. a total of 9 years work experiance. Initial 3 years in BSS Rollout and integration, 4 years in Transmission planning (MW and FOTs) and currently looking RAN & Tx operations. Age - 33

Which category i need to mention,


telecom network engineer or telecom engineer. so that i can work upon my CDR.

and as you suggested im planning to a re-take on ielts on Dec 7th. Hope i can succeed.

Regards,
John












]hi john,

Don.'t hesitate to knock my doors when you have queries. i am really gald to address them.

1. after a rough look on state sponsored visa with respect to my current Ielts score, only norther territory is showing a good prospectus . Rest all require even a minimum of 6.5 in each band , which i lack currently.

*better sit for ielts and score 7 bands in each section which will open many doors for visa.*

2. Can i have mixed skill accessed, such as 1.Telecom Feild engineer 2. Telecom Network Engineer 3. telecom planner.

*No, you can't. You can receive skills assessment for either telecom network engineer or telecom engineer if you completed bachelors' degree in relevant field, electronics and communication, for instance. Telecom field engineer, telecom network planner are the ones assessed for diploma holders. Engineering technologist are the ones having mixed responses.*

let me know your education qualification and experience along with other factors like age, etc so that i can guide you clearly.

sathiya[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Sridev

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> the best solution to your circumstance is to execute these 2 things in parallel. i mean, click both 189 and 190 options in EOI and lodge an application to SA for stat nomination. For state's approval, it takes about 30-45 days and then following approval, your EOI will be invited under 190 visa. And this invite has 60 days of validity to get expired. So, altogether, it is about 3-4 months within which you may get 189 invitation also. You can have a look at the cut off marks for the candidates under your jobcode.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Thanks Sathiya!

Your suggestions are worth implementing; however, I have a concern and a query too.
Concern: if I update 190 now, will it change the update or submission date of my eoi for 189?
Query: if I get approved for 190 visa from SA, shall I still be able to apply for 189 visa if I get an invitation for that?

Thanks,
Sridev


----------



## variable

Hello all! I just lodged my EOI for 189/190 visa with 65/70 points for Software Engineer. Any ideas as to the time frame or the chances of an invitation?

Thanks much I hope this goes well!
-Eric


----------



## Sunlight11

variable said:


> Hello all! I just lodged my EOI for 189/190 visa with 65/70 points for Software Engineer. Any ideas as to the time frame or the chances of an invitation?
> 
> Thanks much I hope this goes well!
> -Eric


In the next round and worst case is the following.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Sridev said:


> Thanks Sathiya!
> 
> Your suggestions are worth implementing; however, I have a concern and a query too.
> Concern: if I update 190 now, will it change the update or submission date of my eoi for 189?
> Query: if I get approved for 190 visa from SA, shall I still be able to apply for 189 visa if I get an invitation for that?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sridev


hi sridev,

Concern: No, the visa date of effect will not be changed if you select 190 visa also in addition to the existing visa type (189). So, go for it.

Query: No, 2 invites will not be sent to you at a time. If you receive invite under 190 visa, your EOI will be locked and will be unable to do anything with it. But, after 60 days, you may get an invite under 189. As your occupation has high competition, you may expect an invite in the later months of program year. Moreover, your 485 visa has the expiry date until January, 2015 that is long enough to get an invite. For sure, you will get an invitation within this time. 

regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

variable said:


> Hello all! I just lodged my EOI for 189/190 visa with 65/70 points for Software Engineer. Any ideas as to the time frame or the chances of an invitation?
> 
> Thanks much I hope this goes well!
> -Eric


hi friend,

for sure, you will get an invite in the upcoming round itself. One valid reason for this is that in the recent invite round, many 60 pointers have been invited. So, holding 65 points, you can easily overpower them for getting an invitation. Your occupation, moreover, has a decent number of seats that is 86 per round under 189 visa. So, i am sure that there may not be 76 people having 65 points+. So, you will get an invite for sure in upcoming round itself.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

johnchacko said:


> Dear Sathiya,
> 
> Iam a B.E (Electronics and Telecommunication ) holder. a total of 9 years work experiance. Initial 3 years in BSS Rollout and integration, 4 years in Transmission planning (MW and FOTs) and currently looking RAN & Tx operations. Age - 33
> 
> Which category i need to mention,
> 
> 
> telecom network engineer or telecom engineer. so that i can work upon my CDR.
> 
> and as you suggested im planning to a re-take on ielts on Dec 7th. Hope i can succeed.
> 
> Regards,
> John
> 
> hi john,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]hi john,
> 
> Don.'t hesitate to knock my doors when you have queries. i am really gald to address them.
> 
> 1. after a rough look on state sponsored visa with respect to my current Ielts score, only norther territory is showing a good prospectus . Rest all require even a minimum of 6.5 in each band , which i lack currently.
> 
> *better sit for ielts and score 7 bands in each section which will open many doors for visa.*
> 
> 2. Can i have mixed skill accessed, such as 1.Telecom Feild engineer 2. Telecom Network Engineer 3. telecom planner.
> 
> *No, you can't. You can receive skills assessment for either telecom network engineer or telecom engineer if you completed bachelors' degree in relevant field, electronics and communication, for instance. Telecom field engineer, telecom network planner are the ones assessed for diploma holders. Engineering technologist are the ones having mixed responses.*
> 
> let me know your education qualification and experience along with other factors like age, etc so that i can guide you clearly.
> 
> sathiya


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

hi john,

do a small case study on your query.

1. Take the roles and responsibilities of both telecom network engineer and telecom engineer that are defined in DIAC's website and print them out.

2. Write down your roles and responsibilities you held for each company and each position.

3. Now, compare the roles and responsibilities available in DIAC's website and the ones you performed and performing. Also, check how many roles are matching and in how much percentage?

4. If more than 70-75% of roles are matching then choose the occupation that matches with higher number of roles and higher percent.

All the best,

sathiya


----------



## emran

Hi Sathiya,

I want to ask you that I have got an invite to apply on 6-11-13 for State Sponsorship from WA on 190 visa 60 points 263111 ANZSCO.

Today I have applied for the sponsorship. In which invitation round do you think I will be getting an invite? In upcoming round? 

How much time it would usually take?

Thanks,


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Lodged visa after many hassles*

Hi folks,

i am on cloud nine now as i lodged my visa application and the "wait and see game" has been started. 

I faced many intricacies for paying visa fees. Initially, i approached idbi bank for enhancing the transaction limit of my debit card for the same, however, they delayed this work done for me. But, they said that i would be able to make visa payment in 3-4 days, but, even spending 21 days, yet i didn't get this done from their end.

But, in meantime, i knocked the doors of icici bank to get the travel card and made the payment of visa using the travel card.

Thank you all who supported me during the hurdle of visa payment.

Cheers!

Sathiya


----------



## variable

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friend,
> 
> for sure, you will get an invite in the upcoming round itself. One valid reason for this is that in the recent invite round, many 60 pointers have been invited. So, holding 65 points, you can easily overpower them for getting an invitation. Your occupation, moreover, has a decent number of seats that is 86 per round under 189 visa. So, i am sure that there may not be 76 people having 65 points+. So, you will get an invite for sure in upcoming round itself.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Thanks sathiya! How often do they run invitation rounds/when is the next round? I see you just applied for your visa, congratulations! How long does a 189 visa typically take to process?


----------



## cooluno

variable said:


> Thanks sathiya! How often do they run invitation rounds/when is the next round? I see you just applied for your visa, congratulations! How long does a 189 visa typically take to process?


Hi,
The invitations happen on the 1st and 3rd mondays of the month, at the strike of midnight. Processing times vary from case to case. But currently, going by DIBP timelines, it would take approximately 8 weeks to assign a CO to look into the application.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tracekd

PPPPPP said:


> Still the results are not out


yes its pathetic... they are so slow... especially recently they are taking more than 1.5 weeks to publish the results...:mmph:


----------



## variable

cooluno said:


> Hi,
> The invitations happen on the 1st and 3rd mondays of the month, at the strike of midnight. Processing times vary from case to case. But currently, going by DIBP timelines, it would take approximately 8 weeks to assign a CO to look into the application.
> 
> Hope this helps.


It does! So I could hear something as soon as 18/11, this Monday!? Been along time to get to this point, it'd be nice for some fast movement!

Once a case officer is assigned is it just however fast you can get then any documents they need?

Thanks!


----------



## cooluno

variable said:


> It does! So I could hear something as soon as 18/11, this Monday!? Been along time to get to this point, it'd be nice for some fast movement!
> 
> Once a case officer is assigned is it just however fast you can get then any documents they need?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi variable,
It is actually an important factor(your response time), but of course, it is much more than just that. The total processing time depends on how many other cases the CO is handling simultaneously, as well as how complex your case is. I think I saw one particular forum member here is waiting for 1 whole year to get his grant, whereas a few others have actually got it in 1-and-half months since lodgement(not even waiting the whole of 8 weeks!!). So all goes well, and provided you do provide all the documents timely, you can certainly expect a grant in 2-3 months time since lodgement.


----------



## akthare

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> i am on cloud nine now as i lodged my visa application and the "wait and see game" has been started.
> 
> I faced many intricacies for paying visa fees. Initially, i approached idbi bank for enhancing the transaction limit of my debit card for the same, however, they delayed this work done for me. But, they said that i would be able to make visa payment in 3-4 days, but, even spending 21 days, yet i didn't get this done from their end.
> 
> But, in meantime, i knocked the doors of icici bank to get the travel card and made the payment of visa using the travel card.
> 
> Thank you all who supported me during the hurdle of visa payment.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Sathiya




Congrats Saathiya and all the best for Grant.....M sure will get it soon....

Travel Card again???? Benefits please?


----------



## samkalu

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> i am on cloud nine now as i lodged my visa application and the "wait and see game" has been started.
> 
> I faced many intricacies for paying visa fees. Initially, i approached idbi bank for enhancing the transaction limit of my debit card for the same, however, they delayed this work done for me. But, they said that i would be able to make visa payment in 3-4 days, but, even spending 21 days, yet i didn't get this done from their end.
> 
> But, in meantime, i knocked the doors of icici bank to get the travel card and made the payment of visa using the travel card.
> 
> Thank you all who supported me during the hurdle of visa payment.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sathiya


Congrats...welcome to the club. Did you upload all documents as well?


----------



## Mattooose

tracekd said:


> yes its pathetic... they are so slow... especially recently they are taking more than 1.5 weeks to publish the results...:mmph:



I think they have lost interest because of the sheer number of people migrating


----------



## Mattooose

akthare said:


> Congrats Saathiya and all the best for Grant.....M sure will get it soon....
> 
> Travel Card again???? Benefits please?


Congrats Sathya...


----------



## svshinde83

Hello All,


I have applied for PR 189 on 28.10.2013. I got my PCC done on 26.06.2013.
Indian Passport Seva Kendra says that the certificate is valid for 6 months and my Agent says that the certificate is valid for 1 year. My PCC as per PSK would expire on 26.12.2013.
Can any one please guide me as to should i worry about it and assume that PCC is valid for 12 months OR shall i re-apply for a PCC?
I am confused please help.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> i am on cloud nine now as i lodged my visa application and the "wait and see game" has been started.
> 
> I faced many intricacies for paying visa fees. Initially, i approached idbi bank for enhancing the transaction limit of my debit card for the same, however, they delayed this work done for me. But, they said that i would be able to make visa payment in 3-4 days, but, even spending 21 days, yet i didn't get this done from their end.
> 
> But, in meantime, i knocked the doors of icici bank to get the travel card and made the payment of visa using the travel card.
> 
> Thank you all who supported me during the hurdle of visa payment.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sathiya


Hello Sathiya

Congrats for finally lodging visa after so many hurdles...
Wish you good luck for the future process..!!

Keep us all posted.


----------



## 2013

Hello Guys, 

I just filed by EOI yesterday, under code 263111 with 60 points.

I don't see many application for this, as of yesterday it was 439/1800.

When can I expect my invite? Dec 1st round ?

Cheers.


----------



## 2013

emran said:


> Bro, I have applied for 263111 WA state sponsorship on 4-11-13 and they asked me to apply for WA Sponsorship on 6-11-13. I responded back today 11-11-13 on 190 visa.
> 
> How much time you think it would take to get sponsorship?
> 
> How much time it would take to get a go ahead to lodge a visa application?


What are you points without SS?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

2013 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I just filed by EOI yesterday, under code 263111 with 60 points.
> 
> I don't see many application for this, as of yesterday it was 439/1800.
> 
> When can I expect my invite? Dec 1st round ?
> 
> Cheers.


hi buddy,

For sure, you will get an invitation within couple of rounds. Because your occupation is not a competitive one and has less number of people lodging EOI's. Moreover, having 60 points is more than enough to get an invite soon. On 18th November, you may get an invite on condition that you're picked before the ceiling of 950 has met. But, i am sure that you have brighter chances on 18th November, itself. In the worst case, in first round of December, 2013, you must get an invite without fail.

Join here in below link with your species (ha ha ha)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pats-living-australia/120443-263111-join.html

regards,

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

akthare said:


> Congrats Saathiya and all the best for Grant.....M sure will get it soon....
> 
> Travel Card again???? Benefits please?


Hi buddy,

Yes, i used travel card for various things.

1. Safety and security.
2. Hassle-free way of payment.
3. Received the receipt on my email id in a minute after payment.
4. There are no charges (conversion charges, transaction charges, that come about 16000 to 20000 if you use other options)
5. Easy to get this travel card from Icici bak within a day or two following the submission of the photocpoy of your invitation, passport, PAN card along with filled in application form for travel card.
6. This travel card can be activated easily and the funds from your salary/savings account can easily be transferred within 15 minutes of your request.
7. The e-commerce transaction facility can be activated online within a minute following which you will be able to make payment for visa application.
8. Very simple yet effective way of paying visa application fees at no cost incurred to the applicant. 
9. Last but not the least, the customer care representatives and bank officers are very affable and warm welcoming.

If i can say in "3 idiots way", "it's free, free, free". (ha ha ha ha).

I personally experienced the salients benefits of this card and wholeheartedly recommend to anyone who are in the phase of lodging visa application.

Here i would like to mention "Mano, one of forum members" who outlined this way of paying fees, Thanks a lot dude.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## 2013

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> For sure, you will get an invitation within couple of rounds. Because your occupation is not a competitive one and has less number of people lodging EOI's. Moreover, having 60 points is more than enough to get an invite soon. On 18th November, you may get an invite on condition that you're picked before the ceiling of 950 has met. But, i am sure that you have brighter chances on 18th November, itself. In the worst case, in first round of December, 2013, you must get an invite without fail.
> 
> Join here in below link with your species (ha ha ha)
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pats-living-australia/120443-263111-join.html
> 
> regards,
> 
> Sathiya


Yeah, I'm on this thread as well. 

Thanks anyways. 

Can we check 950 ceiling anyway?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

samkalu said:


> Congrats...welcome to the club. Did you upload all documents as well?


hi buddy,

thanks for your wishes. No, i didn't upload any documents and i am planning to do it in this weekend. i am really happy to join your club.

Hopefully, i will also get other things as well in parallel. Simultaneous execution is the key here.

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Yahoo, paid visa application fees*

hello my well-wishers,

i lodged visa application last night and paid the fees via travel card of icici bank. I am now one step near to visa. I would like to thank many of you who shown care to help me out for making this payment done.

Will keep you updated,

best wishes,

sathiya


----------



## emran

2013 said:


> What are you points without SS?


My Points without SS were 55. Which state did you apply for?


----------



## Moksh

Hi,

I had given IELTS again and secured

W 7
R 6.5
L 7.5
S 6.5

I have already given IELTS 2 times. I need 7 each. Should I go for re-evaluation? Please suggest.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Moksh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had given IELTS again and secured
> 
> W 7
> R 6.5
> L 7.5
> S 6.5
> 
> I have already given IELTS 2 times. I need 7 each. Should I go for re-evaluation? Please suggest.


buddy,

I never recommend anyone who would like to apply for review for simply increasing their scores in reading as reading is evaluated by a computer and cross verified by an examiner, the errors are almost 0%. So, it is better to sit for exam again. However, if you are really confident that you can raise your scores in speaking, then you may apply for revaluation. But, as you need 7 bands in both reading and speaking sections, going for reevaluation is not a good idea according to me. 

Anyway, how much you scored in reading and speaking sections of ielts exam when you appeared for first time? How much you secured in practice reading test you did before this exam? How many reading tests you practiced with?

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## Sridev

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi sridev,
> 
> Concern: No, the visa date of effect will not be changed if you select 190 visa also in addition to the existing visa type (189). So, go for it.
> 
> Query: No, 2 invites will not be sent to you at a time. If you receive invite under 190 visa, your EOI will be locked and will be unable to do anything with it. But, after 60 days, you may get an invite under 189. As your occupation has high competition, you may expect an invite in the later months of program year. Moreover, your 485 visa has the expiry date until January, 2015 that is long enough to get an invite. For sure, you will get an invitation within this time.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya!

I candidly appreciate the thorough explanation you have given me on this dilemma! However, I probably give it a go till the next round of invitation which is, I guess, on 18th November. Sathiya, I only would like to go for 190 visa unless there is a possibility to get 189 visa which I applied EOI for on 26/10/2012 as leaving Sydney will be the hardest step to take.

Thanks,
Sridev


----------



## 2013

emran said:


> My Points without SS were 55. Which state did you apply for?


Oh..okay

I have 60 without state sponsorship. 
So files EOI. 

Lets c..


----------



## armanvp

Hi All!

I have some questions regarding the Statutor Declaration:

In the Statutory Declaration, does it really have to be signed by my colleague in front of a witness (notary/lawyer)? Or can I let him sign the Statutory Declaration and go to a notary to notarize it?

thanks, 
Armanvp


----------



## svshinde83

Moksh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had given IELTS again and secured
> 
> W 7
> R 6.5
> L 7.5
> S 6.5
> 
> I have already given IELTS 2 times. I need 7 each. Should I go for re-evaluation? Please suggest.


 Hello Moksh,

you story is just like mine.
I attempted IELTS 2 times and 
the 2nd attempt too i was sure that i had scored 7 in each section so gave revaluation a chance. I got my results and there was no change.
3rd attempt i was very much determined and finally i cracked the ielts
with LRWS : 8 /7/ 7.5/ 8.5
Please put in all your efforts and i am sure you can make it this time.
do not spend on revaluation as it hardly helps and in our case revaluation is done in Australia which is even more strict.
Go through the Cambridge IELTS material.
let me know if you need any links to download i can help you with.
All the Best!!


----------



## Moksh

sathiyaseelan said:


> buddy,
> 
> I never recommend anyone who would like to apply for review for simply increasing their scores in reading as reading is evaluated by a computer and cross verified by an examiner, the errors are almost 0%. So, it is better to sit for exam again. However, if you are really confident that you can raise your scores in speaking, then you may apply for revaluation. But, as you need 7 bands in both reading and speaking sections, going for reevaluation is not a good idea according to me.
> 
> Anyway, how much you scored in reading and speaking sections of ielts exam when you appeared for first time? How much you secured in practice reading test you did before this exam? How many reading tests you practiced with?
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


First Attempt score:

S 6
W 6.5
R 8
L 7

Second attempt:

S 6.5
W 7
R 6.5
L 7.5

I never got below 7 in reading in practice test as well. This time I was expecting 8 or 9 in reading. Not sure what happened. Very sad.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Moksh said:


> First Attempt score:
> 
> S 6
> W 6.5
> R 8
> L 7
> 
> Second attempt:
> 
> S 6.5
> W 7
> R 6.5
> L 7.5
> 
> I never got below 7 in reading in practice test as well. This time I was expecting 8 or 9 in reading. Not sure what happened. Very sad.


Hello buddy,

let me give some probable reasons for drastic decrease in scores of your reading section.. If you might have answered an answer against a wrong question. i mean, instead of filling answer to question no. 7 (for instance), you might have entered it in question no. 8 and this might be followed for some questions. But, if you are sure that you really did very well and confident of getting scores of 7 or more, then you can go for revaluation. 

Nevertheless, do you have same confidence in getting a raise in speaking section as well? You may give it a short of review, while you may prepare for the next attempt in ielts exam as well. 

Don't worry for trying for two times. there are many people who achieved their goals in 6th, or 10th or even 14th attempt. In fact, i got my dream scores in my 7th attempt only. Here, passion and confidence in your skills are the buzzwords to succeed in ielts. do study for ielts with enjoyment and happiness, take ielts as an opportunity to showcase your English communication skills. Follow my strategies i have given in below links.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/213633-ielts-prepartion-exam.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/195921-ielts-classes-self-study.html

all the best,

sathiya


----------



## Moksh

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hello buddy,
> 
> let me give some probable reasons for drastic decrease in scores of your reading section.. If you might have answered an answer against a wrong question. i mean, instead of filling answer to question no. 7 (for instance), you might have entered it in question no. 8 and this might be followed for some questions. But, if you are sure that you really did very well and confident of getting scores of 7 or more, then you can go for revaluation.
> 
> Nevertheless, do you have same confidence in getting a raise in speaking section as well? You may give it a short of review, while you may prepare for the next attempt in ielts exam as well.
> 
> Don't worry for trying for two times. there are many people who achieved their goals in 6th, or 10th or even 14th attempt. In fact, i got my dream scores in my 7th attempt only. Here, passion and confidence in your skills are the buzzwords to succeed in ielts. do study for ielts with enjoyment and happiness, take ielts as an opportunity to showcase your English communication skills. Follow my strategies i have given in below links.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/213633-ielts-prepartion-exam.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/195921-ielts-classes-self-study.html
> 
> all the best,
> 
> sathiya


Thanks for your time and suggestions.

I don't have much confidence in speaking. So I think revaluation is not a good option. I will surely go for another attempt. Hope this time I will acheive the score. Thanks a lot Sathiya for your valuable suggestions....


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

armanvp said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I have some questions regarding the Statutor Declaration:
> 
> In the Statutory Declaration, does it really have to be signed by my colleague in front of a witness (notary/lawyer)? Or can I let him sign the Statutory Declaration and go to a notary to notarize it?
> 
> thanks,
> Armanvp[/QUOthere tHi
> I printed out SD on bond paper and got it signed from my colleague and then notarized.
> I dont think your colleague needs to be there. If possible take visiting card of your colleague nd attach it to the SD .
> 
> Regards
> Surjeet
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> Yes, i used travel card for various things.
> 
> 1. Safety and security.
> 2. Hassle-free way of payment.
> 3. Received the receipt on my email id in a minute after payment.
> 4. There are no charges (conversion charges, transaction charges, that come about 16000 to 20000 if you use other options)
> 5. Easy to get this travel card from Icici bak within a day or two following the submission of the photocpoy of your invitation, passport, PAN card along with filled in application form for travel card.
> 6. This travel card can be activated easily and the funds from your salary/savings account can easily be transferred within 15 minutes of your request.
> 7. The e-commerce transaction facility can be activated online within a minute following which you will be able to make payment for visa application.
> 8. Very simple yet effective way of paying visa application fees at no cost incurred to the applicant.
> 9. Last but not the least, the customer care representatives and bank officers are very affable and warm welcoming.
> 
> If i can say in "3 idiots way", "it's free, free, free". (ha ha ha ha).
> 
> I personally experienced the salients benefits of this card and wholeheartedly recommend to anyone who are in the phase of lodging visa application.
> 
> Here i would like to mention "Mano, one of forum members" who outlined this way of paying fees, Thanks a lot dude.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Hi
Do they ask you to open a bank account in their branch in order to have their travel card?

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## pink7231

Does any one idea when 190 visa for these 6 occupations are going to be opened in NSW..They are in suspended status since 5th Ausgust.??


----------



## batraks

I applied for SA SS in August for 225412 in medium availability which is now in special conditions, till date i didn't receive any invitation.
Did SA revise & rework on the occupation which are in special conditions or have to wait for July 2014


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Sridev said:


> Hi Sathiya!
> 
> I candidly appreciate the thorough explanation you have given me on this dilemma! However, I probably give it a go till the next round of invitation which is, I guess, on 18th November. Sathiya, I only would like to go for 190 visa unless there is a possibility to get 189 visa which I applied EOI for on 26/10/2012 as leaving Sydney will be the hardest step to take.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sridev


Hi sridev,

what i would like to tell you is that invite wil be sent to a candidate twice in any combination (189 and 190, 189 and 189, 190 and 190, 190 and 189, 189 and 489, 190 and 489, 489 and 189, 489 and 190). This means, if you get an invitation and are unable to apply visa within 60 days under a visa category, still after 60 days (expiry of first invite), if your scores are good enough, you will get second invite under any above category i mentioned. 

If your current visa has the expiry date on January, 2015 and if you don't want to leave Sydney and are able to wait for next program year also, then, i recommend you to wait and see the trend of selection of candidates in upcoming rounds for your occupation under 189 visa. You will be able to figure out whether you can get invite in this program year itself or not. If you are unable to an invite till June, 2014 (i wish you to get an invite before this), tyou may knock the doors of state sponsorship as you mentioned.

Hope this is useful to take a decision.

But, no need to panic as it is true that every problem is created along with its solution and one's success depends on how he can find it on time.

regards,

Sathiya



Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi
> Do they ask you to open a bank account in their branch in order to have their travel card?
> 
> Regards
> Surjeet
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


hi surjeet,

Yes, i already have an account with this branch, so it was easy for me to get this travel card in a day itself. What i recommend you is to check whether the banks you have accounts in, have facilities offering travel cards or not and their procedures of applying for the same etc. Then, you can proceed further. If you don't have an account with icici, start opening it as soon as possible after confirming whether they will be able to give you a travel card or not. 

Regards,
sathiya



0z_dream said:


> Sathya,
> Wat u mean by "(conversion charges, transaction charges, that come about 16000 to 20000 if you use other options)"
> Other options means other cards?
> also i checked online abt it, it shows 3 types of travel cards
> 1. ICICI Bank Travel Card on VISA network
> 2. ICICI Bank Travel card on MasterCard platform
> 3. ICICI Bank American Express® Prepaid Travel Card
> may i knw wat type u took


Hello buddy,

the charges i indicated are associated with debit and credit cards. Each bank has different international transaction/money conversion rates they charge. For instance, IDBI bank charges about 5% of the total transaction amount (3520 AUD), in which case, their charges would be around 176 AUD(RS.11,000) for only one candidate. The more fees you pay, the more the charges incurred and this may go up to 20,000 rupess, i guess in case additionally 3 dependents are added for paying visa fees. (these figures are approximate only). These charges are varied from one bank to another. 

I used VISA travel card (first one) for my payment.

sathiya


----------



## llm2

Hi all, 


I just have a quick question. I am an accountant with 60 points. Today 12/11/2013, I submitted the EOI. I applied only for the 189. 

Do you see any chance of getting an invitation the next 18/11/2013?

Thank you .

LLM


----------



## Mattooose

Moksh said:


> Thanks for your time and suggestions.
> 
> I don't have much confidence in speaking. So I think revaluation is not a good option. I will surely go for another attempt. Hope this time I will acheive the score. Thanks a lot Sathiya for your valuable suggestions....


Hi Moksh,
IELTS speaking tasks are often repeated and the below book covers atleast 90% of the questinons that is aksed for speaking..
Amazon.in - Buy The Ultimate Guide To Ielts Speaking Book Online at Low Price in India | The Ultimate Guide To Ielts Speaking Reviews & Ratings

Please do NOT mug up the answers because the invigilators are trained to make out memorized essays and you will loose band for simply doing a by-heart.
Best approach is to read the questions from the book, construct your own answers and practice.. practice by sitting in front of the mirror and recording your voice in your mobile...All this need 3 full days but its really worth the effort..


----------



## armanvp

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> armanvp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> I have some questions regarding the Statutor Declaration:
> 
> In the Statutory Declaration, does it really have to be signed by my colleague in front of a witness (notary/lawyer)? Or can I let him sign the Statutory Declaration and go to a notary to notarize it?
> 
> thanks,
> Armanvp[/QUOthere tHi
> I printed out SD on bond paper and got it signed from my colleague and then notarized.
> I dont think your colleague needs to be there. If possible take visiting card of your colleague nd attach it to the SD .
> 
> Regards
> Surjeet
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot Surjeet. I really appreciate it!
Click to expand...


----------



## rAussie

Hi All,

Could you please suggest on the following while updating the EOI:

In the Education category, what should I mention under 'Institution' - is it my college name or University name (None of my mark transcripts/certificates has the college name ; Only university name is reflected here)

Do I need to also update my +2/ Secondary school details?

Thank you.


----------



## SaiSundara

*4th nov results*

Hi,

I'm not seeing the 4th November invitation round results being posted yet on skill select... usually it gets posted on the next monday following the invite round...

Seniors, Any clues about the delay? also see the Skillselect website being redesigned with a new look...

I'm curious about the cut off for 261111- ICT Business Analyst...

Thanks.


----------



## SaiSundara

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> i am on cloud nine now as i lodged my visa application and the "wait and see game" has been started.
> 
> I faced many intricacies for paying visa fees. Initially, i approached idbi bank for enhancing the transaction limit of my debit card for the same, however, they delayed this work done for me. But, they said that i would be able to make visa payment in 3-4 days, but, even spending 21 days, yet i didn't get this done from their end.
> 
> But, in meantime, i knocked the doors of icici bank to get the travel card and made the payment of visa using the travel card.
> 
> Thank you all who supported me during the hurdle of visa payment.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Sathiya



Congrats on the Visa application, Sathiya... Best wishes for smooth progress of further process...


----------



## sathiyaseelan

rAussie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could you please suggest on the following while updating the EOI:
> 
> In the Education category, what should I mention under 'Institution' - is it my college name or University name (None of my mark transcripts/certificates has the college name ; Only university name is reflected here)
> 
> Do I need to also update my +2/ Secondary school details?
> 
> Thank you.


hello friend,

while filling in EOI, just mention the name of university that is printed on your transcripts and mark sheets. 

No need to enter details of your +2 or 10th standards. Just mention only the highest educational qualification to which you got skills assessment and to which you would like to get points for. 

All the best,
sathiya



llm2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I just have a quick question. I am an accountant with 60 points. Today 12/11/2013, I submitted the EOI. I applied only for the 189.
> 
> Do you see any chance of getting an invitation the next 18/11/2013?
> 
> Thank you .
> 
> LLM


hello lim,

your chances are very bright for the upcoming round on condition that DIAC picks you before 950 people have been invited. But, there is high chances that you will get the invite on 18th november itself, as your occupation is not a competitive one. in other words number of candidates lodging eoi under your occupation is very low. So, you may expect an invite in this upcoming round. In the worst case, in first round of december, for sure, you will get an invite.

Sathiya


----------



## PPPPPP

pink7231 said:


> Does any one idea when 190 visa for these 6 occupations are going to be opened in NSW..They are in suspended status since 5th Ausgust.??


S all the ICT that too for 2613 had been suspended from 5th August:mad2:
U want to check often any time even coming Dec or in July only God Knows


----------



## PPPPPP

PPPPPP said:


> S all the ICT that too for 2613 had been suspended from 5th August:mad2:
> U want to check often any time even coming Dec or in July only God Knows


Also 489 had been suspended from 5th October.
Veryyyyyyyy PAAAAtheticccc!


----------



## krish82

Hi sathiya,
I am curious to know the available vacancies for 2613 and how the prorata has been does by the state. More over i am confused about the ceiling level... could you give me a clear way on this....


----------



## GhouseYaseen

Hello Guys:
I am Ghouse from India, I have applied under 263111-Computer Netwrok and Systems Engineer under 189 cat , I have applied for EOI on 7th November with 60 points. Anybody can help me out in finding out when I can get the invitation.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

No posting of skillselect yet  I am also waiting for it

My calculations:

1- 1st selection round of October - Month May 2013 - 2613 ceiling -> around 1800

2- 21st October round - Month June 2013 -> 2613 ceiling -> around 2100 

So JUST A GUESS - 600 were gone in a month and around 2 months are moved

Extrapolation of the guess .....

(a) November 1st round -> 300 more 2400 and Aug 2013 
(b) November 2nd round -> 300 more 2700 and Sep 2013
(c) December 1st round -> 300 more 3100 and Oct 2013
(d) December 2nd round -> 300 more 3400 and Nov 2013
(d) Jan 1st round -> 300 more 3700 and December 2013

BUT BUT BUT .. the figures are not as much straight as they are appearing here ... SO JUST BE CAREFUL AND WATCHFUL

right now 2613 == 2118 .. just in case we lost this number.

Last time it was around 1800+


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Any one from the month of August got an invite if so kindly tell us the date ... no statistics are updated so far on skillselect site ... so just wondering whats gonna happen next


----------



## llm2

*Thany you *



sathiyaseelan said:


> hello lim,
> 
> your chances are very bright for the upcoming round on condition that DIAC picks you before 950 people have been invited. But, there is high chances that you will get the invite on 18th november itself, as your occupation is not a competitive one. in other words number of candidates lodging eoi under your occupation is very low. So, you may expect an invite in this upcoming round. In the worst case, in first round of december, for sure, you will get an invite.
> 
> Sathiya


Hi Santhiya

Thank you very much for your response.  I ll keep my fingers crossed I ll let you know the outcome of my EOI next Monday.

Cheers,

LLM


----------



## sandspr

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friend,
> 
> for sure, you will get an invite in the upcoming round itself. One valid reason for this is that in the recent invite round, many 60 pointers have been invited. So, holding 65 points, you can easily overpower them for getting an invitation. Your occupation, moreover, has a decent number of seats that is 86 per round under 189 visa. So, i am sure that there may not be 76 people having 65 points+. So, you will get an invite for sure in upcoming round itself.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya



Hi Sathiya

How can we know how many seats per round are allocated to each occupation. any idea how many seats are allocated to Analyst programmer each round for 189 visa.

Thanks for your help

Regards
Sandy


----------



## Mattooose

Looks like our thread for the golden 6 job codes with the list of applicants has disappeared.
I am automatically unsubscribed for the thread and I cant find it !!


----------



## Mattooose

If somebody is having a backup of the list, please start a new thread and post it there .....


----------



## 2013

Can someone please help me : 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/260385-pcc-medicals-before-invite.html


----------



## 0z_dream

Guys,
I could not find t he link for skill select report of nov 4th, so i just changed manually the link with nov 4 date and got the result out of 4th nov, 
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 4 November 2013 Results


----------



## rose5

0z_dream said:


> Guys,
> I could not find t he link for skill select report of nov 4th, so i just changed manually the link with nov 4 date and got the result out of 4th nov,
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 4 November 2013 Results


Good Work!!!!...yup the list seems to be out....


----------



## saurabh_mgm

*EOI Result 4th Nov - 2613*

Hi All,
List is out for EOI invites for 4th Nov.

All is well except the fact that under category 2613 - Invited is out for 383 candidates which is alarming and could hit the category for 18th Nov results.

This is my thought, appreciate comments from experienced people on the forum.


----------



## PkBlr

Really worried about 18Nov now.

Seniors, can you please interpret announced report and comment. 
What are the chances for 261313 (Software Engineer) category ?

-Pk


----------



## kris8646

hi, can anyone help me with VETASSES process?


----------



## King_of_the_ring

The statistics for software engineers :

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	1/7/2013 5.22 pm

2613	Software and Applications Programmers*	4800	2501

Last month it was 2118 or 2110 - So by 1st July 2013 we got nearly 400 invites for software engineers. Lets see what happens next. Would this year quota would be filled soon or not ?

Last month was by 13th June 2013 and 2110.

:director: :boink:

My guess is by December 2013 all the quota for software engineers would be filled


----------



## llm2

*llm*

4 November 2013

Visa Subclass	Points Score Visa date of effect
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 60 1/11/2013 10.49 pm
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	60 2/11/2013 2.05 am

Excuse me, do you know what means date of effect?

Thank you.

Regards,

Llm


----------



## PkBlr

Hi King,

Does this indicate that, only those who applied on or before this date and time were invited with 60 points:

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	1/7/2013 5.22 pm

How many seats are available now? How about candidates who have submitted EOI last week itself but with 65 points ?

-Pk


----------



## King_of_the_ring

time of submission of EOIs  --


----------



## armanvp

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> armanvp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> I have some questions regarding the Statutor Declaration:
> 
> In the Statutory Declaration, does it really have to be signed by my colleague in front of a witness (notary/lawyer)? Or can I let him sign the Statutory Declaration and go to a notary to notarize it?
> 
> thanks,
> Armanvp[/QUOthere tHi
> I printed out SD on bond paper and got it signed from my colleague and then notarized.
> I dont think your colleague needs to be there. If possible take visiting card of your colleague nd attach it to the SD .
> 
> Regards
> Surjeet
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Surjeet,
> 
> It's me again . Can you help to give me an idea how did you prepare your SD? Because normally the format I'm seeing has a "Before me" which I'm worried that the Solicitor/Lawyer might not notarized it because he has not seen and confirmed the identity of my colleague.
> 
> I would really appreciate if you could give the key parts of your SD
> 
> Thank you so much,
> Armanvp
Click to expand...


----------



## sathiyaseelan

llm2 said:


> Hi Santhiya
> 
> Thank you very much for your response.  I ll keep my fingers crossed I ll let you know the outcome of my EOI next Monday.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> LLM


hi llm,

below link will give you an insight on finding the exact number of people invited per round under 189 and 489 visas. under reports, click "occupation ceilings.

SkillSelect

See, from 2nd September, invite round inwards, this arrangement called prorata and 50-50% allocation of remaining seats between 189+489 and 190 have come come into practice. So, from the invitation round results of 2nd invite round of August, 2013, you can divide the balance number of seats into 2 halves and one half is reserved for state nomination under 190 visa dn the other half is for 189 and 489 visas together. This is applicable for only those 6 occupations.

Let me give a better understanding by taking my occupation, 2633, telecom engineering group into account. After 2nd round of august, 2013, 114 seats were occupied and 186 seats were left. This means, 186 seats should be divide by 2 leaving 96 seats for 189 and 489 visas. Then divide this number by no. of remaining invite rounds. for my job code, 96 will be divided by 20 rounds. (from September,2013 till June, 2014, total:10 months, 2 invites per month, so 20 rounds). Hence, needless o say that 96 should be divided by 20 leaving 5 seats approximately. I mean, from 2nd September, 2013 round inwards, top 5 scorers from my occupation will be invited in every round. This figure actually varies from one occupation code to another.

You can analyze this for your group.

regards,
sathiya



PkBlr said:


> Hi King,
> 
> Does this indicate that, only those who applied on or before this date and time were invited with 60 points:
> 
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	1/7/2013 5.22 pm
> 
> How many seats are available now? How about candidates who have submitted EOI last week itself but with 65 points ?
> 
> -Pk


hi pk,

firstly, candidates who lodged EOI with 65 points under 2613 group till 4th November, have been invited and that is why they were able to select the low scorers following that. The selection of candidates is based on the overall points scores of the applicants. Then, if 2 candidates have the same scores, the one with previous visa date will; be invited prior to the other.

the above figure shows the last candidate's score and visa date. Moreover, 60 pointers will get invites in upcoming invitation rounds in good numbers. this means, 60 point holders until 1st July, have been cleared. 

Sathiya



llm2 said:


> 4 November 2013
> 
> Visa Subclass	Points Score Visa date of effect
> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 60 1/11/2013 10.49 pm
> Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	60 2/11/2013 2.05 am
> 
> Excuse me, do you know what means date of effect?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Llm


visa date of effect means, the date when the candidate lodged the EOI on condition that his points scores were not changed following that. If his scores change, then the day this change occurs will be the visa date of effect for his EOI. For instance, i lodged my EOI on 7th July, 2013 with 60 points and at that time, my visa date is 7th July, 2013 only. But, on 31st August, 2013, i got 5 extra points for completing 5 years of work experience. So, my visa date updated to 31st august, 2013. If there are no changes in your EOI that don't affect points, then your EOI lodged date is same as visa date.

In fact, you may check this by downloading the break up of points under EOI homepage. This is a pdf file that indicates your Visa date of effect and EOI lodged date. 

regards,
sathiya


----------



## cherry83

Hi All,

I just got the ACS result and am so confused wheteher to apply for 189 or vic ss.
I have 60 points for 189 in 2613 (Software Engineer). Please throw some suggestions on me!!

Thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan

PkBlr said:


> Really worried about 18Nov now.
> 
> Seniors, can you please interpret announced report and comment.
> What are the chances for 261313 (Software Engineer) category ?
> 
> -Pk


hello Pk,

First be optimistic and positive about this.

T*he remaining seats for the 6 occupations that are listed, must follow prorata and 50-50% of allocation of seats for different visas to ensure that seats are available till 31ST June, 2014. DIAC can't fill in this cap within a month or so. In other words, equal number of invites should be sent in every round under 189 and 489 visas*. 

*So, don't panic and make others panic*.

The drastic decline in number of seats occupied may be due to the fact that many states might have approved people under your occupation and most pf them might have got invites in last round. And, underline and keep one thing always in your mind that 190 and 189 tracks are entirely different from each in terms of selection procedures, visa application, timelines, etc. etc. So, don't get confusion between this an number of seats filled up.

I guessed that till the end of June, they might have invited 60 pointers under 2613 and it was very close that is 01/07/2013. Anyway, i am happy that this line of 60 pointers is moving at a steady pace. Hence, this is an appreciating trend for sure. I am very confident that in upcoming rounds no. of 60 point holders getting invites will be drastically increased. So, wait for your turns.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## King_of_the_ring

- 1st selection round of October - Month May 2013 - 2613 ceiling -> around 1800

2- 21st October round - Month June 2013 -> 2613 ceiling -> around 2100 

So JUST A GUESS - 600 were gone in a month and around 2 months are moved

Extrapolation of the guess .....

(a) November 1st round -> 300 more 2400 and Aug 2013 
(b) November 2nd round -> 300 more 2700 and Sep 2013
(c) December 1st round -> 300 more 3100 and Oct 2013
(d) December 2nd round -> 300 more 3400 and Nov 2013
(d) Jan 1st round -> 300 more 3700 and December 2013

BUT BUT BUT .. the figures are not as much straight as they are appearing here ... SO JUST BE CAREFUL AND WATCHFUL

right now 2613 == 2118 .. just in case we lost this number.

Last time it was around 1800+


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello Pk,
> 
> First be optimistic and positive about this.
> 
> T*he remaining seats for the 6 occupations that are listed, must follow prorata and 50-50% of allocation of seats for different visas to ensure that seats are available till 31ST June, 2014. DIAC can't fill in this cap within a month or so. In other words, equal number of invites should be sent in every round under 189 and 489 visas*.
> 
> *So, don't panic and make others panic*.
> 
> The drastic decline in number of seats occupied may be due to the fact that many states might have approved people under your occupation and most pf them might have got invites in last round. And, underline and keep one thing always in your mind that 190 and 189 tracks are entirely different from each in terms of selection procedures, visa application, timelines, etc. etc. So, don't get confusion between this an number of seats filled up.
> 
> I guessed that till the end of June, they might have invited 60 pointers under 2613 and it was very close that is 01/07/2013. Anyway, i am happy that this line of 60 pointers is moving at a steady pace. Hence, this is an appreciating trend for sure. I am very confident that in upcoming rounds no. of 60 point holders getting invites will be drastically increased. So, wait for your turns.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya



Hi Sathiya
As per the report,the visa date of effect is 01/11/2013 for 60pointers under subclass 189.
Does it mean that all applications before this date have been invited(except those 6 occupations). sorry if i am asking something silly as i don't have much idea about this thing.

Also, if i have got it right for my occupations i should get invite on 18/11/2013 under 233512 as i have 60points and my date of effect is 08/11/2013..

please help me to understand this visa date of effect.


----------



## Mattooose

*EOI Dates for Golden 6 Job Codes with 60 Points*

Dear Expatians,
The thread that we used to maintain the list of 60 pointers with one of the 6 Golden job codes seems to be deleted. 
I am starting a new thread, so we need to create the list.
I am adding my details..Please feel free to add your details in the list. This will help us to track the progress of 60 pointers ...



Mattooose 189 261312 60 Points 21st Sept2013.


----------



## Mattooose

List has me only 

Mattooose 189 261312 60 Points 21st Sept2013.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

armanvp said:


> Surjeet.kandasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Surjeet,
> 
> It's me again . Can you help to give me an idea how did you prepare your SD? Because normally the format I'm seeing has a "Before me" which I'm worried that the Solicitor/Lawyer might not notarized it because he has not seen and confirmed the identity of my colleague.
> 
> I would really appreciate if you could give the key parts of your SD
> 
> Thank you so much,
> Armanvp
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> PM your email id and i can forward you the format for SD which i used.
Click to expand...


----------



## saurabh_mgm

*Currection to the statistics*



King_of_the_ring said:


> - 1st selection round of October - Month May 2013 - 2613 ceiling -> around 1800
> 
> 2- 21st October round - Month June 2013 -> 2613 ceiling -> around 2100
> 
> So JUST A GUESS - 600 were gone in a month and around 2 months are moved
> 
> Extrapolation of the guess .....
> 
> (a) November 1st round -> 300 more 2400 and Aug 2013
> (b) November 2nd round -> 300 more 2700 and Sep 2013
> (c) December 1st round -> 300 more 3100 and Oct 2013
> (d) December 2nd round -> 300 more 3400 and Nov 2013
> (d) Jan 1st round -> 300 more 3700 and December 2013
> 
> BUT BUT BUT .. the figures are not as much straight as they are appearing here ... SO JUST BE CAREFUL AND WATCHFUL.
> 
> 
> 
> right now 2613 == 2118 .. just in case we lost this number.
> 
> Last time it was around 1800+


Hi,
The approx figures were:

1st selection round of October - Month May 2013 - 2613 ceiling -> around 1916 - Invite sent to 186 candidates

2- 21st October round - Month June 2013 -> 2613 ceiling -> around 2118 -- invite sent to 202 candidates

3. 4th November round - 1st July 2013 -> 2613 ceiling -> around 2501 -- invite sent to 383 candidates -- THIS DATA VIOLATES THE PRO-RATE RULE (186 EACH ROUND- CALCULATED AT THAT TIME CONSIDERING JUNE 2014 TO HAVE LAST ROUND).

THERE MAY BE NO INVITE ON 18TH NOV FOR 2613, AS IT HAPPENED IN SEPTEMBER -- A VERY BAD NEWS FOR US


----------



## cherry83

Hi All,

I just got the ACS result and am so confused wheteher to apply for 189 or vic ss.
I have 60 points for 189 in 2613 (Software Engineer). Please throw some suggestions on me!!

Thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi Sathiya
> As per the report,the visa date of effect is 01/11/2013 for 60pointers under subclass 189.
> Does it mean that all applications before this date have been invited(except those 6 occupations). sorry if i am asking something silly as i don't have much idea about this thing.
> 
> Also, if i have got it right for my occupations i should get invite on 18/11/2013 under 233512 as i have 60points and my date of effect is 08/11/2013..
> 
> please help me to understand this visa date of effect.


hi surjeet,

Understand one thing that visa date of effect for 6 occupations and other occupations are entirely different. yes, you are right that this is for people exempted from those 6 occupations who got invites till this date, i mean 1st July, 2013. As your occupation is excluded from the list of 6 occupations, you must get an invite before reaching the cap that is 950 candidates for the upcoming round. If this cap is reached, then you must get an invite in first round of December, 2013.

visa date of effect means, the date when the candidate lodged the EOI on condition that his points scores were not changed following that. If his scores change, then the day this change occurs will be the visa date of effect for his EOI. For instance, i lodged my EOI on 7th July, 2013 with 60 points and at that time, my visa date is 7th July, 2013 only. But, on 31st August, 2013, i got 5 extra points for completing 5 years of work experience. So, my visa date updated to 31st august, 2013. If there are no changes in your EOI that don't affect points, then your EOI lodged date is same as visa date.

In fact, you may check this by downloading the break up of points under EOI homepage. This is a pdf file that indicates your Visa date of effect and EOI lodged date. 

warm regards,
sathiya


----------



## jas.kaur

Hi Guys, can anyone please guide me: i have qualification of 3yrs MCA(Master of Computer Application), 2.5 yrs full time study and 6 months industrial training. So now while entering in ACS online skill assessment application: normal time is 3yrs or 2.5 yrs. as someone recommended me 2.5 yrs. 

many thanks

Hi, i have graduation degree not linked to IT. SHould i also include this with ACS assessment or just IT degree's and Transcripts only.
thanks


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi surjeet,
> 
> Understand one thing that visa date of effect for 6 occupations and other occupations are entirely different. yes, you are right that this is for people exempted from those 6 occupations who got invites till this date, i mean 1st July, 2013. As your occupation is excluded from the list of 6 occupations, you must get an invite before reaching the cap that is 950 candidates for the upcoming round. If this cap is reached, then you must get an invite in first round of December, 2013.
> 
> visa date of effect means, the date when the candidate lodged the EOI on condition that his points scores were not changed following that. If his scores change, then the day this change occurs will be the visa date of effect for his EOI. For instance, i lodged my EOI on 7th July, 2013 with 60 points and at that time, my visa date is 7th July, 2013 only. But, on 31st August, 2013, i got 5 extra points for completing 5 years of work experience. So, my visa date updated to 31st august, 2013. If there are no changes in your EOI that don't affect points, then your EOI lodged date is same as visa date.
> 
> In fact, you may check this by downloading the break up of points under EOI homepage. This is a pdf file that indicates your Visa date of effect and EOI lodged date.
> 
> warm regards,
> sathiya



Hi Sathiya

Thank you for the prompt reply..

if in case my points doesn't change by next invitation i.e., 18/11/2013 and my visa date of effect remains 08/11/2013. Now considering this conditions..there are two scenarios below:

Case:1) When reports for 18/11/2013 will be uploaded on skill select website and as per that report the Visa date of effect says that its 05/11/2013 for 60 pointers under 189 category, then i will not get invited as my date of effect is 08/11/2013.. please correct if i am wrong

Case:2) If the reports says that visa date of effect for 18/11/2013 is say 17/11/2013 for 60pointers under 189 then i must get invite..

This is what you mean?

Sorry for being asking too much


----------



## australiaprvisa

cherry83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got the ACS result and am so confused wheteher to apply for 189 or vic ss.
> I have 60 points for 189 in 2613 (Software Engineer). Please throw some suggestions on me!!
> 
> Thanks


Hello

There are lots of people on queue having 60 points for 2613, and don't how much time it will takes. Currently july month people are waiting for invitation, so you can judge how much time it will take for you to invite.

I think its better to if you are qualified for vic ss then better to apply for state sponsorship. It will takes around 1 month for ss and you will move faster with your application.

All the best for your application.


----------



## maq_qatar

Now report is published for 04-Nov-13

SkillSelect

2613 data status says

2613 Software and Applications Programmers 60 1/7/2013 5.22 pm


----------



## dchiniwal

Hello Sathiya, Congratulations on successfully lodging your application. 

A quick question to you, Do Invites count for the quota?. I believe they do not.

Start of month quota for 2611 was 980 something, and today I see it is 1209 of 1380. Going by theory of 50-50 quota, atleast 100 should have been for 189 class. Does it mean there were so many backlogs of applications under 189/190 for people applying/applied on 2611?

Confused and worried about my chances. I am on 189, for 2611 with 70 points lodged my Visa application on 11th Oct.

With DIAC increasing the CO allocation timelines from 8 weeks to 10 weeks for 189 and 5 weeks to 7 weeks also is causing a concern with holiday season nearing


----------



## nickstv12

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello Pk,
> 
> First be optimistic and positive about this.
> 
> T*he remaining seats for the 6 occupations that are listed, must follow prorata and 50-50% of allocation of seats for different visas to ensure that seats are available till 31ST June, 2014. DIAC can't fill in this cap within a month or so. In other words, equal number of invites should be sent in every round under 189 and 489 visas*.
> 
> *So, don't panic and make others panic*.
> 
> The drastic decline in number of seats occupied may be due to the fact that many states might have approved people under your occupation and most pf them might have got invites in last round. And, underline and keep one thing always in your mind that 190 and 189 tracks are entirely different from each in terms of selection procedures, visa application, timelines, etc. etc. So, don't get confusion between this an number of seats filled up.
> 
> I guessed that till the end of June, they might have invited 60 pointers under 2613 and it was very close that is 01/07/2013. Anyway, i am happy that this line of 60 pointers is moving at a steady pace. Hence, this is an appreciating trend for sure. I am very confident that in upcoming rounds no. of 60 point holders getting invites will be drastically increased. So, wait for your turns.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Hi Saathiya,

I was filling out 189 visa application and got stuck at a question which asks:

Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

I am the only applicant in the visa application?

I have been living in australia since last 4 + years and travelled to india on a holiday few times and the trip was less than 3months each time..

what is my usual country of residence now?

I will appreciate if you can answer these 2 questions for me 

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## sathiyaseelan

saurabh_mgm said:


> Hi,
> The approx figures were:
> 
> 1st selection round of October - Month May 2013 - 2613 ceiling -> around 1916 - Invite sent to 186 candidates
> 
> 2- 21st October round - Month June 2013 -> 2613 ceiling -> around 2118 -- invite sent to 202 candidates
> 
> 3. 4th November round - 1st July 2013 -> 2613 ceiling -> around 2501 -- invite sent to 383 candidates -- THIS DATA VIOLATES THE PRO-RATE RULE (186 EACH ROUND- CALCULATED AT THAT TIME CONSIDERING JUNE 2014 TO HAVE LAST ROUND).
> 
> THERE MAY BE NO INVITE ON 18TH NOV FOR 2613, AS IT HAPPENED IN SEPTEMBER -- A VERY BAD NEWS FOR US


hi friends,

please understand one thing that the number of invites per round for those 6 occupations is fixed and constant in every round. So, no need to panic that your occupation will meet its annual ceiling within 2 or 3 months. Remaining seats for these 6 occupations must be kept available through out the program year. Every state has its own procedures to nominate candidates of these 6 groups. Many of the states do't follow prorata basis for inviting candidates under 190 visa. So, don't confuse the decrease in seats filld up recently as majority of them are belong to 190 visa. 189 visa has equal number of invites per round and for your group it is 86 in every round until June, 2014.

So, be happy and relaxed.

sathiya


----------



## bmaggah

Australia


----------



## sathish#nsw

*2613-6-occupations-eoi-tracker-sub-class189*

Hi Everyone,

I couldnt find the thread dedicated for 2613 - 60 pointers. So I am creating one to keep track of the 2613 - 60 pointers list... 

Moksh--------------489-----261313-----65-----26th Sept
ethical_buger------189-----261313-----60-----1st July,2013
sathish#nsw-------189-----261312-----60-----7th July 2013
ahmednajam------189-----261111-----60-----8th July 2013
slvicky--------------489-----261313-----60-----9th July 2013
Thepan------------189-----261313-----60-----12th July 2013
ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
sam2304---------189----2613??-----60---26th Sept 2013
australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
rahul.tiwari----189---XXXXXX-----60 ---27th September, 2013
kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
Sridev--------189----2613-------60------26 October 2013
npraneethreddy--189----261313----60----08th November 2013


If you query is not related to 2613 - 60 points then please use the other threads in this forum to raise your questions. 

regards,

sathish



ACS+ 261312 29/09/2011 :: IELTS 7 all :: EOI Submitted on 7th July 2013 60points :: Invitation ?? ray:


----------



## Kavya9

Hi Friends,

My application moved to "In Progress" today. I am expecting 2 years deduction out of 10years. Next step is to apply for EOI. I need small clarification. How many years of experience do I have to enter while filling EOI? Should it be 8years or 10years. Please let me know.

Thanks & regards,
Kavya


----------



## nickstv12

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friends,
> 
> please understand one thing that the number of invites per round for those 6 occupations is fixed and constant in every round. So, no need to panic that your occupation will meet its annual ceiling within 2 or 3 months. Remaining seats for these 6 occupations must be kept available through out the program year. Every state has its own procedures to nominate candidates of these 6 groups. Many of the states do't follow prorata basis for inviting candidates under 190 visa. So, don't confuse the decrease in seats filld up recently as majority of them are belong to 190 visa. 189 visa has equal number of invites per round and for your group it is 86 in every round until June, 2014.
> 
> So, be happy and relaxed.
> 
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

I was filling out 189 visa application and got stuck at a questions which asks:

*Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?*

I am the only applicant in the visa application... how do you think i should answer this question?

Also i have a question regarding - *USUAL COUNTRY OF RESIDENCE.*

I have been living in australia since last 4 + years and travelled to india on a holiday few times and duration of each trip was less than 3months each time..

what is my usual country of residence now?

Please advise..

Appreciate your help.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## sathish#nsw

Mattooose said:


> Dear Expatians,
> The thread that we used to maintain the list of 60 pointers with one of the 6 Golden job codes seems to be deleted.
> I am starting a new thread, so we need to create the list.
> I am adding my details..Please feel free to add your details in the list. This will help us to track the progress of 60 pointers ...
> 
> 
> 
> Mattooose 189 261312 60 Points 21st Sept2013.


Hi Mattooose,

I have created a new thread with the list of 60 pointers.. Please use the below thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/261217-2613-6-occupations-eoi-tracker-sub-class189.html


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi Sathiya
> 
> Thank you for the prompt reply..
> 
> if in case my points doesn't change by next invitation i.e., 18/11/2013 and my visa date of effect remains 08/11/2013. Now considering this conditions..there are two scenarios below:
> 
> Case:1) When reports for 18/11/2013 will be uploaded on skill select website and as per that report the Visa date of effect says that its 05/11/2013 for 60 pointers under 189 category, then i will not get invited as my date of effect is 08/11/2013.. please correct if i am wrong
> 
> Case:2) If the reports says that visa date of effect for 18/11/2013 is say 17/11/2013 for 60pointers under 189 then i must get invite..
> 
> This is what you mean?
> 
> Sorry for being asking too much


Yes, exactly. you are as sharp as tack (ha ha ha).But, make sure that the points are the same as yours.

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Kavya9 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My application moved to "In Progress" today. I am expecting 2 years deduction out of 10years. Next step is to apply for EOI. I need small clarification. How many years of experience do I have to enter while filling EOI? Should it be 8years or 10years. Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Kavya


hi kavya,

you may enter all 10 years of experience but mark the skilled experience (for instance, 8 years as relevant and the previous experience as non-relevant.

In this way, you can ensure that you will not get points for irrelevant and unskilled experience.

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

dchiniwal said:


> Hello Sathiya, Congratulations on successfully lodging your application.
> 
> A quick question to you, Do Invites count for the quota?. I believe they do not.
> 
> Start of month quota for 2611 was 980 something, and today I see it is 1209 of 1380. Going by theory of 50-50 quota, atleast 100 should have been for 189 class. Does it mean there were so many backlogs of applications under 189/190 for people applying/applied on 2611?
> 
> Confused and worried about my chances. I am on 189, for 2611 with 70 points lodged my Visa application on 11th Oct.
> 
> With DIAC increasing the CO allocation timelines from 8 weeks to 10 weeks for 189 and 5 weeks to 7 weeks also is causing a concern with holiday season nearing


hello buddy,

don't worry, first of all.

Yes, invites count for quota. If a candidate is invited, one seat will be increased in filled seats and one seat is reduced in available seat.

Why you worry about the invitation trend as you already got it and lodged the visa?

You only need to worry about visa grant and not about filling in EOI or invite or skills assessment as you passed through them already.

You will get visa grant soon.

all the best,
sathiya


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

sathiyaseelan said:


> Yes, exactly. you are as sharp as tack (ha ha ha).But, make sure that the points are the same as yours.
> 
> sathiya


Thank you very much..
Appreciate your diligent efforts in solving everyone's queries on this thread...

Good luck & God bless you


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nickstv12 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> I was filling out 189 visa application and got stuck at a questions which asks:
> 
> *Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?*
> 
> I am the only applicant in the visa application... how do you think i should answer this question?
> 
> Also i have a question regarding - *USUAL COUNTRY OF RESIDENCE.*
> 
> I have been living in australia since last 4 + years and travelled to india on a holiday few times and duration of each trip was less than 3months each time..
> 
> what is my usual country of residence now?
> 
> Please advise..
> 
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nick


Hi Nick,

what is my usual country of residence now?

*your usual country of residence is India as you don't hold any PR or citizenship status of Aus.*

Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

*Yes, as you have been living in Australia, that is outside India.* 

sathiya


----------



## gsingh

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello Pk,
> 
> First be optimistic and positive about this.
> 
> T*he remaining seats for the 6 occupations that are listed, must follow prorata and 50-50% of allocation of seats for different visas to ensure that seats are available till 31ST June, 2014. DIAC can't fill in this cap within a month or so. In other words, equal number of invites should be sent in every round under 189 and 489 visas*.
> 
> *So, don't panic and make others panic*.
> 
> The drastic decline in number of seats occupied may be due to the fact that many states might have approved people under your occupation and most pf them might have got invites in last round. And, underline and keep one thing always in your mind that 190 and 189 tracks are entirely different from each in terms of selection procedures, visa application, timelines, etc. etc. So, don't get confusion between this an number of seats filled up.
> 
> I guessed that till the end of June, they might have invited 60 pointers under 2613 and it was very close that is 01/07/2013. Anyway, i am happy that this line of 60 pointers is moving at a steady pace. Hence, this is an appreciating trend for sure. I am very confident that in upcoming rounds no. of 60 point holders getting invites will be drastically increased. So, wait for your turns.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Thanks Sathiya. Your comments are so encouraging. I have submitted EOI on 5th Sept with 60 points under 2613. I had very little hopes for invitation, but ur encouraging comments have boosted my hopes. 
Provided 65/70 pointers do not pour in abundance. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## freebie

Hi,

I got rejection mail today,after almost a month. I had submitted my EOI with 190 selecting victoria, very disappointed to see the rejection mail.

What else can i do? Please somebody guide me.


----------



## cherry83

freebie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got rejection mail today,after almost a month. I had submitted my EOI with 190 selecting victoria, very disappointed to see the rejection mail.
> 
> What else can i do? Please somebody guide me.



Have you applied EOI by yourself or through a consultant?
Am sure you would have made some mistake in your EOI form


----------



## freebie

cherry83 said:


> Have you applied EOI by yourself or through a consultant?
> Am sure you would have made some mistake in your EOI form


I did it myself, and followed every detail which is mentioned in their site. What is the next option for me? please suggest


----------



## freebie

I have more than 8 yrs exp, approved by ACS, 7 in all in ielts, still got this rejection mail. Please somebody guide me.


Thank you for the information you sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. The reference number is SS-<< >>. The nominated occupation is 261314 Software Tester.

The application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period.

To be eligible for nomination by the Victorian Government an applicant must first have an occupation on the Victorian Government State Nomination Occupation List. The occupation list identifies skills in demand in Victoria and is regularly updated to take into account changes in industry requirements for skilled professionals and tradespeople. The occupation list is an indication only of those occupations in demand in Victoria and having an occupation on this list does not guarantee nomination.
The Skilled and Business Migration Program has no legal authority to deal with migration requirements or points required for migration. Any questions regarding migration beyond Victorian Government nomination should be directed to the Australian Government’s Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). See the DIBP website Welcome to DIBP for more information.


----------



## 8rash

Hi sathiya, 

Sorry, but I am writing after a long time . I was just keen on knowing a few things . I am sorry to address this to you , after I see the skill select report today I saw that almost 218 invites we're sent out , just for 5 and half days time interval from the previous invitation round. How could that be possible?

I am really worried now , coz I am just waiting for my acs to update my eoi and sum up my points to 65 . Are there any fair chances of receiving an invite if I update my eoi early December . My acs should have arrived by then .

What are your taughts on this ? Could there be a mistake on the website with the numbers or it is really the case?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## 8rash

Sorry forgot to mention that I was talking about 2611

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sandspr

Hi seniors

I have a quick question regarding the years of experience that I have to include in my eoi

Acs has assessed my skills till July 2013 which is when I applied for assessment. Now after July 2013 I am still continuing in the same occupation I,e analyst programmer till today

Can I add the next 4 months I,e after July 2013 in my eoi ?

If I can add this experience in my eoi,for the question is this experience relevant ? Should I select yes or no ?

Pls help me understand 

Thanks a lot for your help

Regards
Sandeep saladi


----------



## nickstv12

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> what is my usual country of residence now?
> 
> *your usual country of residence is India as you don't hold any PR or citizenship status of Aus.*
> 
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> 
> *Yes, as you have been living in Australia, that is outside India.*
> 
> sathiya


Sathiya,
Where are you living at the moment, and since how long? whats your visa status if in australia?

My situation: I m a temporary resident in australia at the moment ..

Regards,
Nick


----------



## svj12

Dear Seniors,

Need your inputs/suggestions on a question I have please.

Given the fact that 60 pointers for 189 under Occupation code 2613 are moving slow, wanted to know if it is acceptable to submit an EOI with 60 points while ACS undergo their evaluation on my case.
I have my IELTS score and only waiting for the ACS results to submit my EOI. 
I would be claiming 5 points for 4.5 years of experience which came into affect after completion of my MSc in Computing. 
I don't expect my points to go beyond 60 and as long as I can show evidence for the 60 points that I claim, that should be okay right?
The only reason I am asking this is because if I submit my EOI with 60 points now, I can hope for an invitation by Feb/March and I should be having my ACS results by then. Can I not update the EOI with the ACS referance number when I have it rather than waiting for it? This way the date of effect date will not change as I would not be claiming any extra points.

Your guidance is much appreciated...


----------



## Pepraoz

Buddy, I couldn´t follow your thought. The report is about the last invitation round on november 4. Where did you get this information about 218 sent out just for 5 and half days time interval from the previous invitation round?



8rash said:


> Hi sathiya,
> 
> Sorry, but I am writing after a long time . I was just keen on knowing a few things . I am sorry to address this to you , after I see the skill select report today I saw that almost 218 invites we're sent out , just for 5 and half days time interval from the previous invitation round. How could that be possible?
> 
> I am really worried now , coz I am just waiting for my acs to update my eoi and sum up my points to 65 . Are there any fair chances of receiving an invite if I update my eoi early December . My acs should have arrived by then .
> 
> What are your taughts on this ? Could there be a mistake on the website with the numbers or it is really the case?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sathiyaseelan

freebie said:


> I have more than 8 yrs exp, approved by ACS, 7 in all in ielts, still got this rejection mail. Please somebody guide me.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the information you sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. The reference number is SS-<< >>. The nominated occupation is 261314 Software Tester.
> 
> The application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period.
> 
> To be eligible for nomination by the Victorian Government an applicant must first have an occupation on the Victorian Government State Nomination Occupation List. The occupation list identifies skills in demand in Victoria and is regularly updated to take into account changes in industry requirements for skilled professionals and tradespeople. The occupation list is an indication only of those occupations in demand in Victoria and having an occupation on this list does not guarantee nomination.
> The Skilled and Business Migration Program has no legal authority to deal with migration requirements or points required for migration. Any questions regarding migration beyond Victorian Government nomination should be directed to the Australian Government’s Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). See the DIBP website Welcome to DIBP for more information.


hi buddy,

you must be happy about the rejection from VIC, as without state nomination also, you stand a bright chance of getting the invite in upcoming round itself. 

Without state sponsorship, your points scores will be 70 under 189 option for software engineering group, 2613. Am i right?

Then, why you applied for SS from VIC? with 70 points under 189, you will get the invitation in upcoming invitation.

Did you choose 190 option alone in EOI or both 189 and 190? If you didn't click 189 till now, do it immediately to facilitate you to get an invite under 189 visa soon. Following the visa, you may directly go VIC state and settle down there. No issue in that, yet, i am clueless, why you preferred 190 visa inspite of better scores.

so, There are hopes for you to proceed further.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## armanvp

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> armanvp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> PM your email id and i can forward you the format for SD which i used.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Surjeet! I will PM you
Click to expand...


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nickstv12 said:


> Sathiya,
> Where are you living at the moment, and since how long? whats your visa status if in australia?
> 
> My situation: I m a temporary resident in australia at the moment ..
> 
> Regards,
> Nick


hi nick,

Where are you living at the moment, and since how long? whats your visa status if in australia?

*i am living in India at present and i never visited any countries so far.*

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sandspr said:


> Hi seniors
> 
> I have a quick question regarding the years of experience that I have to include in my eoi
> 
> Acs has assessed my skills till July 2013 which is when I applied for assessment. Now after July 2013 I am still continuing in the same occupation I,e analyst programmer till today
> 
> Can I add the next 4 months I,e after July 2013 in my eoi ?
> 
> If I can add this experience in my eoi,for the question is this experience relevant ? Should I select yes or no ?
> 
> Pls help me understand
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help
> 
> Regards
> Sandeep saladi


hi sandeep,

Can I add the next 4 months I,e after July 2013 in my eoi ?

*yes, you can. But, leave the end date of current employer blank if you still working with the same company and on same job role. however, while submitting visa application following invite, you should submit current monthly pay slips, form 16, income tax documents, new reference letter from your manager etc. o satify the case officer regarding your claims.
*
If I can add this experience in my eoi,for the question is this experience relevant ? Should I select yes or no ?

*Yes, you should select yes".*

sathiya


----------



## maq_qatar

8rash said:


> Hi sathiya,
> 
> Sorry, but I am writing after a long time . I was just keen on knowing a few things . I am sorry to address this to you , after I see the skill select report today I saw that almost 218 invites we're sent out , just for 5 and half days time interval from the previous invitation round. How could that be possible?
> 
> I am really worried now , coz I am just waiting for my acs to update my eoi and sum up my points to 65 . Are there any fair chances of receiving an invite if I update my eoi early December . My acs should have arrived by then .
> 
> What are your taughts on this ? Could there be a mistake on the website with the numbers or it is really the case?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi,

Could you please tell us how you have calculated 5 and half days interval from the previous invitation round?

last invitation round date were :
Oct : 21-Oct-13 
Nov : 04-Nov-13

around 14 days

Regards.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

armanvp said:


> Surjeet.kandasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Surjeet! I will PM you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my side..
> 
> Good luck for your application!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

Hi Mac_qatar,
If u observe ,in the previous round they invited until 28 august (3days) and now they have covered until 3 sept. So the gap between 28 August and 3 September is almost 6 days. That's what I mean yo say


----------



## freebie

freebie said:


> I have more than 8 yrs exp, approved by ACS, 7 in all in ielts, still got this rejection mail. Please somebody guide me.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the information you sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. The reference number is SS-<< >>. The nominated occupation is 261314 Software Tester.
> 
> The application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period.
> 
> To be eligible for nomination by the Victorian Government an applicant must first have an occupation on the Victorian Government State Nomination Occupation List. The occupation list identifies skills in demand in Victoria and is regularly updated to take into account changes in industry requirements for skilled professionals and tradespeople. The occupation list is an indication only of those occupations in demand in Victoria and having an occupation on this list does not guarantee nomination.
> The Skilled and Business Migration Program has no legal authority to deal with migration requirements or points required for migration. Any questions regarding migration beyond Victorian Government nomination should be directed to the Australian Government’s Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). See the DIBP website Welcome to DIBP for more information.




hi sathiya,

can u please guide me on what next i can do? where i have missed


----------



## 8rash

Kiran.Nazre said:


> Hi Mac_qatar, If u observe ,in the previous round they invited until 28 august (3days) and now they have covered until 3 sept. So the gap between 28 August and 3 September is almost 6 days. That's what I mean yo say


Hi mac_qatar,
This is what I meant to say . The difference in the number of days between the last invited and now is approx 6 days , and this span of time is less for 218 invites to be sent out. Any taughts on this?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## akthare

Hi,

Highly dissappointed with the results of 4th Nov. 
ICT business Analyst really have a tough time......Don't know how suddenly the ceiling reached to 1209 from 990.. an on top of it visa date of effect only move 5 days...

All predictions went wrong...

Saathiya.....whats going on...???
only 180 seats left for Business Analyst for this year....Thinking of putting one more application for state sponosorship...

Regards,
AKT


----------



## akthare

maq_qatar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please tell us how you have calculated 5 and half days interval from the previous invitation round?
> 
> last invitation round date were :
> Oct : 21-Oct-13
> Nov : 04-Nov-13
> 
> around 14 days
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is talking about movement in visa date of effect....before last round it was 29-08-2013 and now it is 03-09-2013 and the ceiling was 990(approx.) and now it is 1209...
> 
> regards,
> AKT


----------



## sathiyaseelan

akthare said:


> Hi,
> 
> Highly dissappointed with the results of 4th Nov.
> ICT business Analyst really have a tough time......Don't know how suddenly the ceiling reached to 1209 from 990.. an on top of it visa date of effect only move 5 days...
> 
> All predictions went wrong...
> 
> Saathiya.....whats going on...???
> only 180 seats left for Business Analyst for this year....Thinking of putting one more application for state sponosorship...
> 
> Regards,
> AKT


hi akt,

keep you cool. See, firstly, t*his drastic increase might be a system glitch.[/B,] as many a time DIAC commits errors while printing the results in past. Secondly, if not a system glitch, then most of this increase might be because of invites under state sponsored visas (190). 190 visas might be approved by the states for the people under your occupation and the quota under 190 visa might have been finished. Hence, no longer your occupation is available for 190 routes. I mean, all these 180 seats are only for 189 visa. 

But, again, do anyone have a clue of the number of remaining seats after 2nd round of august, 2013 as after this round only 50-50% of seats allocation has come into practice. So, the remaining seats following the results of the above round must be divided equally by 2 halves and one half is for 190 visa and the other is for 189 and 489 visa. If anyone can approximately tell this number, then i could give an accurate cause of this. one this is sure that equal number of invites should be sent in every round under 189/489 visa from 2nd September, 2013 onwards. .

warm regards,
sathiya*


----------



## ann.ria.jacob

They invite on every 1st n third Monday of a month




akthare said:


> maq_qatar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Could you please tell us how you have calculated 5 and half days interval from the previous invitation round?
> 
> last invitation round date were :
> Oct : 21-Oct-13
> Nov : 04-Nov-13
> 
> around 14 days
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is talking about movement in visa date of effect....before last round it was 29-08-2013 and now it is 03-09-2013 and the ceiling was 990(approx.) and now it is 1209...
> 
> regards,
> AKT
Click to expand...


----------



## Sam2304

I think we should also keep track of invitations sent out and edit those names when they are invited.
Also adding round of invitations details

21st Oct 2013
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 60 13/6/2013 6.09 pm

04 Nov 2013
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 60 1/7/2013 5.22 pm


----------



## Mattooose

I think we will move till sumdur (16th July) in the list for the Nov 18th round..
Any predictions ?


----------



## Pepraoz

I guess some states has invited more than they could. I believe in that the NSW queue is almost ended and even then, they haven´t opened new requests to sponsor yet. Vitoria has been very restrictive to give sponsors to 2613 group in order to use wisely its decision of sponsoring. Furthermore should be difficult to DIBP restrict the number of sponsoring by states and if state gives a sponsoring, the candidate is automaticaly invited. Whereas the source of 189 invited is just one (DIBP), the number of 189 invitees must be the number of initial pro-rata. Following this line, the 189 invitations will continue and new state invitations should be decrease at least until the moment when the state quota has been balanced and then, it will open again.
I hope I have been clear that it is just my understanding about our current 2613 situation and not any official position.




sathiyaseelan said:


> hi akt,
> 
> keep you cool. See, firstly, t*his drastic increase might be a system glitch.[/B,] as many a time DIAC commits errors while printing the results in past. Secondly, if not a system glitch, then most of this increase might be because of invites under state sponsored visas (190). 190 visas might be approved by the states for the people under your occupation and the quota under 190 visa might have been finished. Hence, no longer your occupation is available for 190 routes. I mean, all these 180 seats are only for 189 visa.
> 
> But, again, do anyone have a clue of the number of remaining seats after 2nd round of august, 2013 as after this round only 50-50% of seats allocation has come into practice. So, the remaining seats following the results of the above round must be divided equally by 2 halves and one half is for 190 visa and the other is for 189 and 489 visa. If anyone can approximately tell this number, then i could give an accurate cause of this. one this is sure that equal number of invites should be sent in every round under 189/489 visa from 2nd September, 2013 onwards. .
> 
> warm regards,
> sathiya*


----------



## ashik

Some stats from the past rounds!!!

Invitation Round	2613 - Ceiling (out of 4800) -	Visa points - Visa Date of Effect - Number of Invites - Days moved
05.Aug.13.....................1333...........................60..............28.05.2013..................1333.......................NA
02.Sep.13.....................1419...........................65..............09.08.2013................... 86.......................NA	
16.Sep.13..................... 1721...........................65..............05.09.2013...................302.......................NA	
07.Oct.13.....................1916...........................60..............28.05.2013...................195.......................NA
21.Oct.13.....................2118...........................60..............13.06.2013...................202.......................16
04.Nov.13.....................2501...........................60..............01.07.2013...................383....................... 18


Also one note...compared to number of applications filed per day it looks like between 28 May and 13 Jun there were 12 application per day approx. But from 13 jun till 1 July there are about 21 applications per day.....is it normal that there are more applications filed in July (quota open) than June ?....if so for July the queue may move slower than expected..any comments ??


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Pepraoz said:


> I guess some states has invited more than they could. I believe in that the NSW queue is almost ended and even then, they haven´t opened new requests to sponsor yet. Vitoria has been very restrictive to give sponsors to 2613 group in order to use wisely its decision of sponsoring. Furthermore should be difficult to DIBP restrict the number of sponsoring by states and if state gives a sponsoring, the candidate is automaticaly invited. Whereas the source of 189 invited is just one (DIBP), the number of 189 invitees must be the number of initial pro-rata. Following this line, the 189 invitations will continue and new state invitations should be decrease at least until the moment when the state quota has been balanced and then, it will open again.
> I hope I have been clear that it is just my understanding about our current 2613 situation and not any official position.


hi buddy,

i really appreciate your analysis. Even, i would like to add few more points to your view. See, DIAC can't force a state to fill in its quota for nominating candidates under 190 visa. *Every state has its own structure and rules for nominating candidates where diac has no influence on them*. 

Taking nomination for 2633, telecom engineering group For example, south Australia has met its cap for 2633 professionals within a month itself. I mean, it has invited 49 candidates or made decision on their applications within a month itself which is really fast. On the other hand, ACT, is selectively picking up the candidates from 2633 to give them approval under 190 sponsorship, and i think, 2633 group is open for getting nominated by ACT. This means that ACT and SA follow entirely different strategies to nominate candidates. 

*However, they can't nominate more candidates beyond their limits (cap) allocated by DIAC. But, DIAC can't control the selection procedure of these states. Some state may meet their cap within a week, for instance, if SA nominates 48 telecom engineers in a week, all these 48 people will, for sure get invites in the very next round itself. Hence, there will be definitely a drastic decrease in available seats by 48 (state nominated) plus 5 (independent set per round) seats under 189. this is the reality and this figure changes for every occupation listed in that 6 occupations*. 

warm regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jas.kaur said:


> Hi Guys, can anyone please guide me: i have qualification of 3yrs MCA(Master of Computer Application), 2.5 yrs full time study and 6 months industrial training. So now while entering in ACS online skill assessment application: normal time is 3yrs or 2.5 yrs. as someone recommended me 2.5 yrs.
> 
> many thanks
> 
> Hi, i have graduation degree not linked to IT. SHould i also include this with ACS assessment or just IT degree's and Transcripts only.
> thanks


hi buddy,

look at my answers to your queries.

Your MCA degree is of 3 years' duration. Hence, you need to enter 3 years only as the training is part of your academic curriculum. i think you received your degree certificate following this training only, right?. Then, you need to enter 3 years as the duration of MCA.

You may enter the educational qualification you would like to claim points after getting skills assessment. however, you may include your bachelor degree as well yet, i am unsure about this. Confirm this with others.

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

cherry83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got the ACS result and am so confused wheteher to apply for 189 or vic ss.
> I have 60 points for 189 in 2613 (Software Engineer). Please throw some suggestions on me!!
> 
> Thanks


hi cherry,

the idea is very simple. immediately fill in EOI selecting both 189 and 190 options. under 190, choose victoria as the state and lodge a separate application to VIC for getting nomination from it. In this way, 2 options are available for you and if at least one clicks well, you will get visa. Meanwhile, try to explore other avenues as well such as increasing band scores in ielts to 7 or 8 bands in each section, adding spouse' qualification etc. whichever applicable to your circumstance.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## cherry83

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi cherry,
> 
> the idea is very simple. immediately fill in EOI selecting both 189 and 190 options. under 190, choose victoria as the state and lodge a separate application to VIC for getting nomination from it. In this way, 2 options are available for you and if at least one clicks well, you will get visa. Meanwhile, try to explore other avenues as well such as increasing band scores in ielts to 7 or 8 bands in each section, adding spouse' qualification etc. whichever applicable to your circumstance.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Thank you so much Sathiya... for the info


----------



## lovetosmack

Can someone suggest me what is my next course of action after receiving ACS result ? I currently have only 50 points & want to know if I can apply for 489 with my spouse as dependent.

Also, I would highly appreciate if someone could outline the process flow in a line or two for 489. Or should I try 190 since my occupation is in CSOL?

* Should I apply for 489 SS by visiting the State websites individually?

* What is the frequency of various states sending out SS to applicants?


----------



## Bivas

Hi guys, I am Bivas. Can any one tell me that can I lodge EOI for 190 and 489 at same time or do I need to do separately?


----------



## gia_thai

*EOI 489 and 189 submitted*

Hi all,
I submitted EOI form for visa subclass 189 (60 points) on 22/08/2013 and subclass 489 (70 points including 10 points regional) on 30/09/2013. Both on Software Engineer 261313. Anyone think i will have a chance to have invitation?
Thanks.


----------



## gsingh

Hi All,

I have submitted EOI on 5th september with 60 points under 2613. What are my chances of getting an invite before february, because i'll turn 33 coming february and my scores will come down to 55.


----------



## oraclrock

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> i really appreciate your analysis. Even, i would like to add few more points to your view. See, DIAC can't force a state to fill in its quota for nominating candidates under 190 visa. *Every state has its own structure and rules for nominating candidates where diac has no influence on them*.
> 
> Taking nomination for 2633, telecom engineering group For example, south Australia has met its cap for 2633 professionals within a month itself. I mean, it has invited 49 candidates or made decision on their applications within a month itself which is really fast. On the other hand, ACT, is selectively picking up the candidates from 2633 to give them approval under 190 sponsorship, and i think, 2633 group is open for getting nominated by ACT. This means that ACT and SA follow entirely different strategies to nominate candidates.
> 
> *However, they can't nominate more candidates beyond their limits (cap) allocated by DIAC. But, DIAC can't control the selection procedure of these states. Some state may meet their cap within a week, for instance, if SA nominates 48 telecom engineers in a week, all these 48 people will, for sure get invites in the very next round itself. Hence, there will be definitely a drastic decrease in available seats by 48 (state nominated) plus 5 (independent set per round) seats under 189. this is the reality and this figure changes for every occupation listed in that 6 occupations*.
> 
> warm regards,
> sathiya


Maybe I can explain the situation for *261111 - ICT Business / System Analyst*.

At August 2013, their ceiling was 929 / 1380. The leftover seat was 451. Then, pro-rata came in. Within this 451 seats, half (225) will go to 189 (and 489), and the other half (225) will go to 190. At August, DIBP still have total of 21 invitations. Pro-rata for 189 (and 489) means that every invitation only invite 225/21 = 11 invitations.

Fast forward it to today where we have 1209 / 1380. The leftover is 171 seats. DIBP still stays faithful with their pro-rata allocation. We still have 15 invitation rounds and 11 seats/round for 189 (and 489) = 165.

The conclusion is the SS 190 drained their allocation seats by invite a lot of people through SS. 171 leftover seats are now divided into *165 seats* for *189 (and 489)* and *6 seats* for *190*.

Wish it helps.

Rock


----------



## sathiyaseelan

oraclrock said:


> Maybe I can explain the situation for *261111 - ICT Business / System Analyst*.
> 
> At August 2013, their ceiling was 929 / 1380. The leftover seat was 451. Then, pro-rata came in. Within this 451 seats, half (225) will go to 189 (and 489), and the other half (225) will go to 190. At August, DIBP still have total of 21 invitations. Pro-rata for 189 (and 489) means that every invitation only invite 225/21 = 11 invitations.
> 
> Fast forward it to today where we have 1209 / 1380. The leftover is 171 seats. DIBP still stays faithful with their pro-rata allocation. We still have 15 invitation rounds and 11 seats/round for 189 (and 489) = 165.
> 
> The conclusion is the SS 190 drained their allocation seats by invite a lot of people through SS. 171 leftover seats are now divided into *165 seats* for *189 (and 489)* and *6 seats* for *190*.
> 
> Wish it helps.
> 
> Rock


hi buddy,

what a brilliant analysis yours is? *This is exactly what i elaborated for my occupation and this rule is applicable for all 6 occupations but this number of invites per round under 189 and 489, for sure, varies, because the cap for them are entirely different from one another*.

You are really as sharp as tack (ha ha ha). *Seats for 2611 group under 190 scheme are no longer available and the remaining 171 seats are only allotted for 189 visa only*. So, now, the people who worried a lot and questioned the prorata scheme can understand that this drastic decrease is not strange one and no need to panic about the situation.

Hi buddy, you have very good analytic and mathematical skills. p

Like this way, people from other 4 occupations can also analyze easily.

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Bivas said:


> Hi guys, I am Bivas. Can any one tell me that can I lodge EOI for 190 and 489 at same time or do I need to do separately?


yes, you are able to lodge a single EOI and select even 3 options such as 189, 190 and 489 also. No need to create different EOI for visa classes. So, in your case, you can choose both 190 and 489 in a single EOI itself.

warm regards,
sathiya


----------



## lovetosmack

sathiyaseelan said:


> yes, you are able to lodge a single EOI and select even 3 options such as 189, 190 and 489 also. No need to create different EOI for visa classes. So, in your case, you can choose both 190 and 489 in a single EOI itself.
> 
> warm regards,
> sathiya





torrentkid said:


> Can someone suggest me what is my next course of action after receiving ACS result ? I currently have only 50 points & want to know if I can apply for 489 with my spouse as dependent.
> 
> Also, I would highly appreciate if someone could outline the process flow in a line or two for 489. Or should I try 190 since my occupation is in CSOL?
> 
> * Should I apply for 489 SS by visiting the State websites individually?
> 
> * What is the frequency of various states sending out SS to applicants?


@sathiyaseelan: Can you please also see if you can help me with my query too? I guess it wouldn't take much of your time. :thumb:


----------



## sathiyaseelan

gsingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 5th september with 60 points under 2613. What are my chances of getting an invite before february, because i'll turn 33 coming february and my scores will come down to 55.


hi buddy,

The recent invite round held on 4th November, 2013 witnessed 60 pointer as the last candidate whose visa date is 01/07/2013. This means, there is a gap of about 2 months between your visa date and the last candidate's visa date. The line of 60 pointers in this gap is too long to get invites. I am not demotivating you yet outlining the truth and providing solution to tackle this. In recent round, this 60 point holders' queue, has moved about 18 days ahead. This line might get pace gradually, and in the upcoming round, i guess, this line might move for about 20-23 days ahead for 60 pointers. 

So, you may get invite in the month of January or February, if the line moves at this pace. But, we also need to take account of upcoming applicants whose scores are better than yours. The number of better scorers like 65, or 70 or perhaps, 80 will be very very less. Besides, your group code has 86 invites, one of the high numbers, per round under 189 and 489.

Now, come for the solution, that i strongly suggest you to deal with this. If you sit for ielts exam again and score 7 in each section, you will get 10 more fruitful points that make your point scores 65 even after losing 5 points for age on February. It is not that much difficult to get these dream scores. with consistent efforts and hard work, you can make it through.

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

gia_thai said:


> Hi all,
> I submitted EOI form for visa subclass 189 (60 points) on 22/08/2013 and subclass 489 (70 points including 10 points regional) on 30/09/2013. Both on Software Engineer 261313. Anyone think i will have a chance to have invitation?
> Thanks.


hello friend,

your occupation, first of all, has good competition among people to get invites. On 4th November, 2013 invitation round, the last candidate's score was 60 with visa date on 01/07/2013, that is about 50 days before you lodged the EOI. The pace 60 pointers moves is slow but with steady increase and hence, your chances are good enough in the month of January or February, 2014 on condition that not much 65+ point holders are lodging their EOI's till then. Despite of having good number of invites (86 under 189 and 489 in every round), number of applicants, especially with 60 points are huge. So, you may expect the invite after December or perhaps January, 2014 only. But, for sure, you will get the invite yet with some delay.

all the best,
sathiya


----------



## NeoWilson

Hi guys, just submitted my EOI today - 60 points 221111 (Accounting General). Any chance of getting invited for the 18 Nov round?

I plan to have one last try at IELTS band 8 on 30 Nov if I am not invited on 18 Nov

Also my TR will expire on 25 Dec, do you guys reckon i will be invited & get bridging visa before that?

Cheers


----------



## svshinde83

cherry83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got the ACS result and am so confused wheteher to apply for 189 or vic ss.
> I have 60 points for 189 in 2613 (Software Engineer). Please throw some suggestions on me!!
> 
> Thanks


Apply for 189. You get the first preference in invitation rounds. Once you have 5 yrs of wrk exp you get additional 5 points so you may get invited earlier even.
Also you can migrate to any part of the country. There are no restrictions within Australia to hunt for a job.


----------



## svj12

svj12 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Need your inputs/suggestions on a question I have please.
> 
> Given the fact that 60 pointers for 189 under Occupation code 2613 are moving slow, wanted to know if it is acceptable to submit an EOI with 60 points while ACS undergo their evaluation on my case.
> I have my IELTS score and only waiting for the ACS results to submit my EOI.
> I would be claiming 5 points for 4.5 years of experience which came into affect after completion of my MSc in Computing.
> I don't expect my points to go beyond 60 and as long as I can show evidence for the 60 points that I claim, that should be okay right?
> The only reason I am asking this is because if I submit my EOI with 60 points now, I can hope for an invitation by Feb/March and I should be having my ACS results by then. Can I not update the EOI with the ACS referance number when I have it rather than waiting for it? This way the date of effect date will not change as I would not be claiming any extra points.
> 
> Your guidance is much appreciated...


Senior members, can you please help me with this query...


----------



## gia_thai

Thanks for your reply, Sathiya
But my big problem is my age is over 32 soon which means I will lost 5 points after 30/11/2013. So I no longer have a chance for visa 189. I can have only chance for visa 489. The thing is RDA Southern Inland said they will contact me within 20 business days after I submitted the EOI form. However I'm still waiting now. And an other thing is my occupation has been suspended from 3rd Oct 2013 at 5pm. As I said before I submitted on 30/09/2013. So my case will be considered or not? I have just submitted EOI form (not application loged yet) and received reference number from them after that. 
On their website they said that they will consider any application received prior to 03/10/2013, but I'm confused between EOI and application.
Please explain for me. Thank you so much


----------



## gsingh

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> The recent invite round held on 4th November, 2013 witnessed 60 pointer as the last candidate whose visa date is 01/07/2013. This means, there is a gap of about 2 months between your visa date and the last candidate's visa date. The line of 60 pointers in this gap is too long to get invites. I am not demotivating you yet outlining the truth and providing solution to tackle this. In recent round, this 60 point holders' queue, has moved about 18 days ahead. This line might get pace gradually, and in the upcoming round, i guess, this line might move for about 20-23 days ahead for 60 pointers.
> 
> So, you may get invite in the month of January or February, if the line moves at this pace. But, we also need to take account of upcoming applicants whose scores are better than yours. The number of better scorers like 65, or 70 or perhaps, 80 will be very very less. Besides, your group code has 86 invites, one of the high numbers, per round under 189 and 489.
> 
> Now, come for the solution, that i strongly suggest you to deal with this. If you sit for ielts exam again and score 7 in each section, you will get 10 more fruitful points that make your point scores 65 even after losing 5 points for age on February. It is not that much difficult to get these dream scores. with consistent efforts and hard work, you can make it through.
> 
> sathiya


Thanks for your reply Sathiya.

I already have 7 each in ielts = 10 points
Experience 5.5 years, ACS considered 3.5 years = 5 points
Age 32 = 30 points
Education MCA = 15 points

Total 60


----------



## Mattooose

Just backing up the list....
Moksh--------------489-----261313-----65-----26th Sept
ethical_buger------189-----261313-----60-----1st July,2013
sathish#nsw-------189-----261312-----60-----7th July 2013
ahmednajam------189-----261111-----60-----8th July 2013
slvicky--------------489-----261313-----60-----9th July 2013
Thepan------------189-----261313-----60-----12th July 2013
ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
sam2304---------189----2613??-----60---26th Sept 2013
australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
rahul.tiwari----189---XXXXXX-----60 ---27th September, 2013
kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
Sridev--------189----2613-------60------26 October 2013
npraneethreddy--189----261313----60----08th November 2013


----------



## sathiyaseelan

NeoWilson said:


> Hi guys, just submitted my EOI today - 60 points 221111 (Accounting General). Any chance of getting invited for the 18 Nov round?
> 
> I plan to have one last try at IELTS band 8 on 30 Nov if I am not invited on 18 Nov
> 
> Also my TR will expire on 25 Dec, do you guys reckon i will be invited & get bridging visa before that?
> 
> Cheers


hello neo,

as your occupation, accounting general, is not a competitive one, there are great chances that you will get an invite within couple of rounds itself. The chances are really good for upcoming round and in the worst case, you will get an invite in first invite round of December, 2013 fo0r sure. the reason is very simple that only few people from your occupation are lodging EOI's and hence, you will not find it intricate to get an invite.
But, i am sure that there is no need for you to sit for IELTS again as within first round of December, you will get the invite. Get ready with further procedures such as applying police clearance certificate, medicals, submission of documents, payment of visa application fees etc. so that you will be able to lodge the visa immediately after your invite.

cheers!:thumb:

Sathiya


----------



## sandspr

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi sandeep,
> 
> Can I add the next 4 months I,e after July 2013 in my eoi ?
> 
> *yes, you can. But, leave the end date of current employer blank if you still working with the same company and on same job role. however, while submitting visa application following invite, you should submit current monthly pay slips, form 16, income tax documents, new reference letter from your manager etc. o satify the case officer regarding your claims.
> *
> If I can add this experience in my eoi,for the question is this experience relevant ? Should I select yes or no ?
> 
> *Yes, you should select yes".*
> 
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya

Thanks a lot for explaining it very neatly. I just modified my eoi today though it doesn't increase my points 

I have one more question which is till running since the time I submitted my eoi. I submitted my eoi on 8th Nov for the role analyst programmer with 60 points and 7 each in ielts. Can you please help me understand when can I get an invitation

Thanks for your help

Regards
Sandy


----------



## Bivas

*Bivas*



sathiyaseelan said:


> yes, you are able to lodge a single EOI and select even 3 options such as 189, 190 and 489 also. No need to create different EOI for visa classes. So, in your case, you can choose both 190 and 489 in a single EOI itself.
> 
> warm regards,
> sathiya



Hi Sathiya,

Thank you for your kind reply. 

My situation is little different. I have two different skill assessments one is "System Administrator" and second one is "Analyst Programmer". On the basis of these I am eligible for 190 and 489(recommendation letter received) respectively. Therefore, I want to lodge two different EOIs for these two different visa. 

So, I want to know can I lodge two different EOIs keeping a certain time gap?

Kind Regard,
Bivas


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Hi Fellas,

Joining EOI submission club from today. I have my ACS result and IELTS score ready. I am going with job code 261314 and SS 190 visa for Victoria. With reference to acs results my point calc today is 60, however in december it will be 65 (can claim 5 points for exp).

My agent is saying currently Vic is accepting EOIs for Software tester and we should got ahead with EOI submission. I am thinking I have more chances with 65 points but not sure EOI will be accepted in December. What shall I do ?

Appreciate your help.


----------



## Sam2304

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> Joining EOI submission club from today. I have my ACS result and IELTS score ready. I am going with job code 261314 and SS 190 visa for Victoria. With reference to acs results my point calc today is 60, however in december it will be 65 (can claim 5 points for exp).
> 
> My agent is saying currently Vic is accepting EOIs for Software tester and we should got ahead with EOI submission. I am thinking I have more chances with 65 points but not sure EOI will be accepted in December. What shall I do ?
> 
> Appreciate your help.


SS sponsorship is not point based but first come first serve basis. They check for jobs/requierement of your skills in their state and if there is a demand they will invite you even with 60 points. And if no demand of your skill though its in SOL they will reject even with 70 points!!
Go for eoi...you can update your eoi claiming 5 more points in dec if you are not invited by then.


----------



## just-curious

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi nandini,
> 
> congratulations for your achievement!
> 
> so you are going to get 2 visas, but, there are many who find it difficult to get even a single visa. what an exceptional candidate you are? (ha ha ha)
> 
> So, what is your plan now?
> 
> will you follow in the route of 190 or 189?
> 
> hope to meet you in aussie,
> 
> all the best,
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

Which city do u plan to come in Australia? Would definitely like 2 meet u. I am in Melbourne. Do let me know of any help you might need when moving to Australia.

Cheers
J-C


----------



## NeoWilson

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello neo,
> 
> as your occupation, accounting general, is not a competitive one, there are great chances that you will get an invite within couple of rounds itself. The chances are really good for upcoming round and in the worst case, you will get an invite in first invite round of December, 2013 fo0r sure. the reason is very simple that only few people from your occupation are lodging EOI's and hence, you will not find it intricate to get an invite.
> But, i am sure that there is no need for you to sit for IELTS again as within first round of December, you will get the invite. Get ready with further procedures such as applying police clearance certificate, medicals, submission of documents, payment of visa application fees etc. so that you will be able to lodge the visa immediately after your invite.
> 
> cheers!:thumb:
> 
> Sathiya


Thank you for your reply Sathiya. 

Documents wise, I think i have prepared everything, skill assessment, AFP name check, home country penal clearance, birth cert, passport, ielts. 
The only thing missing is *Medical exam*, should I book one now or wait for the invitation before doing so?

The Immigration Agent/consultant I went to (forgot their exact title) told me the same thing, that for my occupation, 60 points should be enough to get an invitation and there's no need to seek for higher point (I went there in the first place to ask about the RDA sponsor in order to have 70 points in case I can't get IELTs band 8). 

I did look at the DIAC reports beforehand and saw that at that time, only 2500/9700 spots were filled for my occupation. Still, I took an IELTS test last week which was supposed to be my last try at IELTS band 8 but Writing didn't look hopeful so I am thinking of taking another "last" try on 30 Nov :confused2: Reason is I don't want to be too confident about my chances now and then hate my self later when I don't get PR for not trying hard enough when I've got the chance 

Nick


----------



## ashish1137

armanvp said:


> Surjeet.kandasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Surjeet,
> 
> It's me again . Can you help to give me an idea how did you prepare your SD? Because normally the format I'm seeing has a "Before me" which I'm worried that the Solicitor/Lawyer might not notarized it because he has not seen and confirmed the identity of my colleague.
> 
> I would really appreciate if you could give the key parts of your SD
> 
> Thank you so much,
> Armanvp
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Arman,
> 
> I used following formats:
> 
> header:
> *
> This is to certify that Mr. ABC s/o XYZ r/o H. No. XX, Sec-XX, Chandigarh -1600XX was working with our company ZZZ from X Month Year to Y Month Year as AAPosition more than 40 hours per week.
> *
> 
> and footer
> 
> *
> I am working as a Manager at ZZZ., CITYand verifying Mr. ABC's employment duties within this company.
> Please note that as per our company laws, we are not authorized to write employment duties certificate on company’s letterhead.
> For any kind of enquiry regarding Mr. ABC's experience, I can be reached at +91-XXXXXXXXXX or email me on [email protected]
> *
> 
> my and my spuse assessment is approved with this format.
Click to expand...


----------



## sumdur

ashik said:


> Some stats from the past rounds!!!
> 
> Invitation Round	2613 - Ceiling (out of 4800) -	Visa points - Visa Date of Effect - Number of Invites - Days moved
> 05.Aug.13.....................1333...........................60..............28.05.2013..................1333.......................NA
> 02.Sep.13.....................1419...........................65..............09.08.2013................... 86.......................NA
> 16.Sep.13..................... 1721...........................65..............05.09.2013...................302.......................NA
> 07.Oct.13.....................1916...........................60..............28.05.2013...................195.......................NA
> 21.Oct.13.....................2118...........................60..............13.06.2013...................202.......................16
> 04.Nov.13.....................2501...........................60..............01.07.2013...................383....................... 18
> 
> 
> Also one note...compared to number of applications filed per day it looks like between 28 May and 13 Jun there were 12 application per day approx. But from 13 jun till 1 July there are about 21 applications per day.....is it normal that there are more applications filed in July (quota open) than June ?....if so for July the queue may move slower than expected..any comments ??


Dear Ashik,

I must say its a Good Analysis. I think the no. of applications are more in July hence the list will move slowly from this round. 

Secondly, out of 18 days which got cleared in last round, (July 28-July 31) 3 days skillselect website was under service hence effectively list had moved only 5 days.

Hence my guess the the list upto ccham will get clear in upcoming round (18th Nov)

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> Joining EOI submission club from today. I have my ACS result and IELTS score ready. I am going with job code 261314 and SS 190 visa for Victoria. With reference to acs results my point calc today is 60, however in december it will be 65 (can claim 5 points for exp).
> 
> My agent is saying currently Vic is accepting EOIs for Software tester and we should got ahead with EOI submission. I am thinking I have more chances with 65 points but not sure EOI will be accepted in December. What shall I do ?
> 
> Appreciate your help.


hi ratnesh,

welcome to EOI club. See, what you need to do is to lodge the EOI immediately choosing 189 option alone as you will be getting 5 more points in December making your overall scores 65. 65 points is more than enough to get an invite immediately that is what i recommend to you. If you get a state sponsorship, you need to live within a restricted area where feasibility of finding a good paying job is difficult. By, going through 189, you have room for moving across aussie for better job prospects with high wages and good living conditions.

So, in short, fill in the EOI right away and leave the end date of your current employer if you still work with the same company and on the same role. Skill select automatically updates your EOI to 65 points in December, 2013 and you will, for sure, get an invite in the very next round itself.

All the best,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

NeoWilson said:


> Thank you for your reply Sathiya.
> 
> Documents wise, I think i have prepared everything, skill assessment, AFP name check, home country penal clearance, birth cert, passport, ielts.
> The only thing missing is *Medical exam*, should I book one now or wait for the invitation before doing so?
> 
> The Immigration Agent/consultant I went to (forgot their exact title) told me the same thing, that for my occupation, 60 points should be enough to get an invitation and there's no need to seek for higher point (I went there in the first place to ask about the RDA sponsor in order to have 70 points in case I can't get IELTs band 8).
> 
> I did look at the DIAC reports beforehand and saw that at that time, only 2500/9700 spots were filled for my occupation. Still, I took an IELTS test last week which was supposed to be my last try at IELTS band 8 but Writing didn't look hopeful so I am thinking of taking another "last" try on 30 Nov :confused2: Reason is I don't want to be too confident about my chances now and then hate my self later when I don't get PR for not trying hard enough when I've got the chance
> 
> Nick


hi Nick,

firstly, it is really a positive thing that you already have everything in your kitty. You can do medicals after your invite and your medical reports will be sent quickly and so no point in worrying about it now. 

secondly, i am 200% sure that you will get an invite within 2 rounds and hence registering for ielts again is a waste of money and time (according to me). But, if you already paid for exam, then go and attempt it with much confidence and passion and for sure you can get it through. if you have to register for exam yet, i strongly recommend you not to do so. 

Warm regards,
sathiya


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi ratnesh,
> 
> welcome to EOI club. See, what you need to do is to lodge the EOI immediately choosing 189 option alone as you will be getting 5 more points in December making your overall scores 65. 65 points is more than enough to get an invite immediately that is what i recommend to you. If you get a state sponsorship, you need to live within a restricted area where feasibility of finding a good paying job is difficult. By, going through 189, you have room for moving across aussie for better job prospects with high wages and good living conditions.
> 
> So, in short, fill in the EOI right away and leave the end date of your current employer if you still work with the same company and on the same role. Skill select automatically updates your EOI to 65 points in December, 2013 and you will, for sure, get an invite in the very next round itself.
> 
> All the best,
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya.. thanks for reply. The thing is my job code 261314 does not come under 189 job list, that is what my agent has told me. That is why I am bound to apply for 190.


----------



## arrowakhil

*EOI Invitaion Awaited*

Hi Folks,

I recently joined this Forum.
I applied EOI on 18/7/2013 with 60 Points for 261313 - Application and Software Programmers Category.
I haven't received the invitation yet.
Last Skill Select report showed Visa date of Effect for 2613 category with 60 points was 01/07/2013.

I am pretty confused and tensed if i will be receiving the invitation or not.
What you folks think?What are my chances of receiving the invitation.

Please provide your Comments.

Thanks,
Akhil


----------



## maq_qatar

arrowakhil said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I joined recently joined this Forum.
> I applied EOI on 18/7/2013 with 60 Points for 261313 - Application and Software Programmers Category.
> I haven't received the invitation yet.
> Last Skill Select report showed Visa date of Effect for 2613 category with 60 points was 01/07/2013.
> 
> I am pretty confused and tensed if i will be receiving the invitation or not.
> What you folks think?What are my chances of receiving the invitation.
> 
> Please provide your Comments.
> 
> Thanks,
> Akhil


Hi Akhil,

You can expect your invitation in next 2 EOI rounds. Hopefully on 18-Nov-13

All the best!!

Regards,


----------



## maq_qatar

gia_thai said:


> Thanks for your reply, Sathiya
> But my big problem is my age is over 32 soon which means I will lost 5 points after 30/11/2013. So I no longer have a chance for visa 189. I can have only chance for visa 489. The thing is RDA Southern Inland said they will contact me within 20 business days after I submitted the EOI form. However I'm still waiting now. And an other thing is my occupation has been suspended from 3rd Oct 2013 at 5pm. As I said before I submitted on 30/09/2013. So my case will be considered or not? I have just submitted EOI form (not application loged yet) and received reference number from them after that.
> On their website they said that they will consider any application received prior to 03/10/2013, but I'm confused between EOI and application.
> Please explain for me. Thank you so much


Hi gia_thai,

Your birth date must be 30-Nov-1981 and you will complete 32 year on 30nov. Whereas on immigration site it has mentioned 25-32(inclusive) that means 32+ will also eligible to claim 30 points. You will loose 5 points after 30/11/2014. 

I have already tried this while filing EOI where system calculate 60 points. 

Regards,


----------



## maq_qatar

gsingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 5th september with 60 points under 2613. What are my chances of getting an invite before february, because i'll turn 33 coming february and my scores will come down to 55.


What is your birth date, if 32+ you can claim till you reach 33.


----------



## amandawilliams

In visa application there is a segment regarding "Non-migrating dependent family members - 
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?"
I intend to apply for PR for my both parents, once I get my PR. Should I indicate their names in this category now or wait till I get my PR and then apply for their PR?


----------



## svspavan

Hi All,

Are we maintaining any spread sheet to keep track of all the people who have submitted their EOI. I remember one such document being maintained in one of the threads related to the ACS assessment submission. This might help others understand and analyze the trend of invitations. Sorry if something as such is already being maintained and I am not aware of it. If it already exists, please provide me the link for the same.


----------



## SaiSundara

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi akt,
> 
> keep you cool. See, firstly, t*his drastic increase might be a system glitch.[/B,] as many a time DIAC commits errors while printing the results in past. Secondly, if not a system glitch, then most of this increase might be because of invites under state sponsored visas (190). 190 visas might be approved by the states for the people under your occupation and the quota under 190 visa might have been finished. Hence, no longer your occupation is available for 190 routes. I mean, all these 180 seats are only for 189 visa.
> 
> But, again, do anyone have a clue of the number of remaining seats after 2nd round of august, 2013 as after this round only 50-50% of seats allocation has come into practice. So, the remaining seats following the results of the above round must be divided equally by 2 halves and one half is for 190 visa and the other is for 189 and 489 visa. If anyone can approximately tell this number, then i could give an accurate cause of this. one this is sure that equal number of invites should be sent in every round under 189/489 visa from 2nd September, 2013 onwards. .
> 
> warm regards,
> sathiya*


*

Hi Sathiya,

From what i could recollect, for ICT Business Analyst, Invite numbers were roughly as below:
July - 898/1380
Aug - 918/1380 ( No invite round in 2nd week of aug)
Sep - 965 / 1380
Oct - 998/1380
Nov 1st week - 1209/1380

Its shocking to see how 150+ invites could be issued in Nov 4th invite round (which is against pro-rata math) and EOI Cut off date has moved just about 5 days.

Based on this, any comments on What my chances for invite is with 70 points with EOI updated on 4/Nov for ICT BA?

Thanks.*


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Sathiya.. thanks for reply. The thing is my job code 261314 does not come under 189 job list, that is what my agent has told me. That is why I am bound to apply for 190.


hello ratnesh,

yes, your agent is right that you are not eligible for 189. You can get 189 or 489 visa only. 

regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

torrentkid said:


> Can someone suggest me what is my next course of action after receiving ACS result ? I currently have only 50 points & want to know if I can apply for 489 with my spouse as dependent.
> 
> Also, I would highly appreciate if someone could outline the process flow in a line or two for 489. Or should I try 190 since my occupation is in CSOL?
> 
> * Should I apply for 489 SS by visiting the State websites individually?
> 
> * What is the frequency of various states sending out SS to applicants?


hi torrentkid,

Can someone suggest me what is my next course of action after receiving ACS result ? I currently have only 50 points & want to know if I can apply for 489 with my spouse as dependent.

*If you have 50 points, lodge the EOI selecting 489 as the visa category. I guess (unsure) you may be able to add your spouse as dependent.*

Also, I would highly appreciate if someone could outline the process flow in a line or two for 489. Or should I try 190 since my occupation is in CSOL?

*if you didn't get 7 bands in each section of ielts, i recommend you to sit for exam again to get 10 points through achieving 7 bands in individual section of ielts.*

* Should I apply for 489 SS by visiting the State websites individually?

*yes, you need to visit the state's website for knowing the procedures, and lodge the application separately. etc. *

* What is the frequency of various states sending out SS to applicants?

*this varies. But, after approvals, you may expect invite immediately. generally the processing times are about 6-12 weeks and this varies from one state to another.*

warm regards,
sathiy


----------



## vinoth986

That's a good analysis by Ashik on page 869.. I couldn't quote the comment because of the forum limitations... Continuing that numbers, 

4800-2501 = 2299 invitations left for this year.. On an average 18 applications per day from July to October (max being 21 and min being 13 as per the previous calculations).

For 2nd July to 31st July - 540 invites
1st Aug to 31st Aug - 558 invites
1st Sep to 30th Sep - 540 invites
1st Oct to 31st Oct - 558 invites

Till 31st Oct, if no one submits with 65 points or above, 2196 invitations would be given for all 60 pointers submitted till 31st Oct.. And November 1st week submissions would have luck to get through in this year.. All the submissions in the middle of November or later would fall to the next year..

Unfortunately, am also falling in the luck case ... My EOI submission : 1st Nov..

Are my calculations correct or am I missing something..? Please validate...


----------



## amandawilliams

Hello folks,

Posting my question again. Need to make my visa application today, so need this to be cleared before I lodge my application. Please let me know if you guys have any information on this!

In visa application there is a segment regarding "Non-migrating dependent family members -
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?"
I intend to apply for PR for my both parents, once I get my PR. Should I indicate their names in this category now or wait till I get my PR and then apply for their PR? 

-Amanda


----------



## ashish1137

vinoth986 said:


> That's a good analysis by Ashik on page 869.. I couldn't quote the comment because of the forum limitations... Continuing that numbers,
> 
> 4800-2501 = 2299 invitations left for this year.. On an average 18 applications per day from July to October (max being 21 and min being 13 as per the previous calculations).
> 
> For 2nd July to 31st July - 540 invites
> 1st Aug to 31st Aug - 558 invites
> 1st Sep to 30th Sep - 540 invites
> 1st Oct to 31st Oct - 558 invites
> 
> Till 31st Oct, if no one submits with 65 points or above, 2196 invitations would be given for all 60 pointers submitted till 31st Oct.. And November 1st week submissions would have luck to get through in this year.. All the submissions in the middle of November or later would fall to the next year..
> 
> Unfortunately, am also falling in the luck case ... My EOI submission : 1st Nov..
> 
> Are my calculations correct or am I missing something..? Please validate...


Dear Vinoth,

I think what sathiya and ashik emphasized on was invitations on pro rata basis so you divide this total by the number of rounds for this job group. So that will be the resultant number of invites for that round. Hope I am right. 

Regards


----------



## lovetosmack

sathiyaseelan said:


> *if you didn't get 7 bands in each section of ielts, i recommend you to sit for exam again to get 10 points through achieving 7 bands in individual section of ielts.*
> 
> warm regards,
> sathiy


I did write my IELTS last Sunday and am awaiting the results. :fingerscrossed:

* Can I lodge EOI for 489 now & lodge another EOI for 190 after I get my IELTS results ? 

* Any links where I can check which state sponsors 489 for 262113 ? ray:


----------



## vinoth986

Dear Ashish,
I couldn't get ur point fully.. Sorry.. Could you explain please? My point is , am not worrying about the number of rounds here.. I am just concerned whether people who submitted EOI in november will get invite within this year's ceiling...


----------



## just-curious

amandawilliams said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Posting my question again. Need to make my visa application today, so need this to be cleared before I lodge my application. Please let me know if you guys have any information on this!
> 
> In visa application there is a segment regarding "Non-migrating dependent family members -
> Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?"
> I intend to apply for PR for my both parents, once I get my PR. Should I indicate their names in this category now or wait till I get my PR and then apply for their PR?
> 
> -Amanda


Hi Amanda,

It doesnt matter. Anyway the PR process of your parents would be very different & very expensive. You also do have to fill out your parent details anyway in Form-80.

I also filled no in that but that doesnt mean that I cannot get my parents PR done later if I want to.

Cheers
J-C


----------



## Bivas

hi, 
I am going to lodge my EOI next week and my age is 32 years 2 months. Can you tell me how much point I will get for my age?

Thank you


----------



## Sridev

Bivas said:


> hi,
> I am going to lodge my EOI next week and my age is 32 years 2 months. Can you tell me how much point I will get for my age?
> 
> Thank you



Hi mate!

you will get 30 points since you have not reached 33. 

Cheers!


----------



## cooluno

Bivas said:


> hi,
> I am going to lodge my EOI next week and my age is 32 years 2 months. Can you tell me how much point I will get for my age?
> 
> Thank you


Hi Bivas,
You will get 25 points for age.


----------



## cooluno

Sridev said:


> Hi mate!
> 
> you will get 30 points since you have not reached 33.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Sridev,
Are you absolutely certain of that?? I think it is only till 32 that you get 30. Since Bivas is over that, his points would be 25.


----------



## Sridev

cooluno said:


> Hi Bivas,
> You will get 25 points for age.


Na, Biwas will get 30 poins, and I am sure as he is not 33 yet.

Regards,
Sridev


----------



## cooluno

Sridev said:


> Na, Biwas will get 30 poins, and I am sure as he is not 33 yet.
> 
> Regards,
> Sridev


Right. I had a different idea then. 

Bivas,
Go for it!!  5 points would certainly do you a world of good!!


----------



## Sridev

cooluno said:


> Hi Sridev,
> Are you absolutely certain of that?? I think it is only till 32 that you get 30. Since Bivas is over that, his points would be 25.


Hi mate!
until one turns 33, he/she can claim 30 points.
My flatmate was 32 years and 1 month when he submitted EOI for accounting for 190 SS for NSW. 
See, he was granted with his 190 visa in July, 2013.
I hope this will help.

Regards,
Sridev


----------



## akshay1229

Sridev said:


> Hi mate!
> until one turns 33, he/she can claim 30 points.
> My flatmate was 32 years and 1 month when he submitted EOI for accounting for 190 SS for NSW.
> See, he was granted with his 190 visa in July, 2013.
> I hope this will help.
> 
> Regards,
> Sridev


Agree with sridev..

One should be at age of 32 to gain 30 points, at the time of lodging an EOI, no matter, if one turns 33 on the day after EOI lodging..

And EOI will automatically calculate the points according to birthdate..


----------



## bmaggah

Its easy mate use the visa wizard or point calculater , you put your details and tells you your points


----------



## NeoWilson

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi Nick,
> 
> firstly, it is really a positive thing that you already have everything in your kitty. You can do medicals after your invite and your medical reports will be sent quickly and so no point in worrying about it now.
> 
> secondly, i am 200% sure that you will get an invite within 2 rounds and hence registering for ielts again is a waste of money and time (according to me). But, if you already paid for exam, then go and attempt it with much confidence and passion and for sure you can get it through. if you have to register for exam yet, i strongly recommend you not to do so.
> 
> Warm regards,
> sathiya


I have not registered for it but I did make an online reservation for the 30 Nov test, I will wait and see if I get an invitation on Monday :fingerscrossed:

Just to confirm, these are the CERTIFIED documents that I will need (no spouse, no dependent or anything, just me)

Birth certificate 
Passport bio page
Penal clearance (letter of criminal record) from home country
AFP PCC
IELTS
CPA Skill assessment 

Do i need form 80? It was not listed in the 189 documents checklist 
And for medical exam, will the doctors send it to DIAC or will they send it to me?

Another question is, for the listed documents above, I will need to POST the certified paper copy to them right? Because i read some posts on the forum saying that they need to scan documents like the medical exam results? Please clarify. Thanks :music:


----------



## rose5

Hey just had a small query....I got rejected for SS from Victoria yesterday....if I update my EOI by unchecking the visa 190 option will the date of submission of the EOI for visa 189 get updated???


----------



## akshay1229

rose5 said:


> Hey just had a small query....I got rejected for SS from Victoria yesterday....if I update my EOI by unchecking the visa 190 option will the date of submission of the EOI for visa 189 get updated???


If you will update your EOI, EOI effective date will be changed. And it will be delay to getting invitation. If you have already checked 189 initially, you do not need to update it.

Not sure, correct me if I m wrong.

Good Luck
Akshay.


----------



## Sunlight11

rose5 said:


> Hey just had a small query....I got rejected for SS from Victoria yesterday....if I update my EOI by unchecking the visa 190 option will the date of submission of the EOI for visa 189 get updated???


Date of effect should not change unless points are changed.


----------



## Rokar

Hi

I have submitted my EOI for 189 visa today. 
I have a small doubt regarding my work exp details, which i have furnished while submitting the EOI. My exp is from Apr. 2004 till date, but while doing the ACS, the assessment was done from June 2006 deducting 2yrs.
So should i be entering the work exp details from Apr 2004 or should i be entering the exp details based on the assessment done from June 2006.

If do the former way i claim 65 points, if its the latter then it will be 60 points.

Can somebody help me out with some information on this.


----------



## ashish1137

torrentkid said:


> I did write my IELTS last Sunday and am awaiting the results. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> * Can I lodge EOI for 489 now & lodge another EOI for 190 after I get my IELTS results ?
> 
> * Any links where I can check which state sponsors 489 for 262113 ? ray:


Hey torrent (feels odd to call you kid  so dropping that word)

I am sailing int he same boat. have given my IELTS on 9th Nov. I do not think we can lodge EOI before ACS and IELTS results. Also if i can talk seperately as I am still getting to know the process of EOI. 

Regards


----------



## ashish1137

vinoth986 said:


> Dear Ashish,
> I couldn't get ur point fully.. Sorry.. Could you explain please? My point is , am not worrying about the number of rounds here.. I am just concerned whether people who submitted EOI in november will get invite within this year's ceiling...


Hi Vinoth,

I am new to this thread and still to lodge EOI. infact I really appreciate this thread and sathiya for taking out time to respond to every query in this thread. I am simply following what everyone else is writing. 

as far as my understanding goes. Sathiya mentioned that people who are lodging in november with 60 points might get an invite in late december or january 2014. and my point was all slots will not be used in one go. they will divide the slots equally for all rounds and invites sent will not be more than the number of slots in each round. I think this way they are targeting that people with more points get a fair chance of success.

Regards
Ashish


----------



## ashish1137

Rokar said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 189 visa today.
> I have a small doubt regarding my work exp details, which i have furnished while submitting the EOI. My exp is from Apr. 2004 till date, but while doing the ACS, the assessment was done from June 2006 deducting 2yrs.
> So should i be entering the work exp details from Apr 2004 or should i be entering the exp details based on the assessment done from June 2006.
> 
> If do the former way i claim 65 points, if its the latter then it will be 60 points.
> 
> Can somebody help me out with some information on this.


Hi Rokar,

ou will mark the experience which is not considered by ACS as not relevant.  Again I remember one of the posts in the same thread where sathiya has replied the same. 

Regards


----------



## ashish1137

Hi Sathiya/ All,

Thank you for this thread and posts. I appreciate the time you take out to respond to everyone's query. I am new to this thread and have received my and my spouse ACS. well 10 points till now.  and overall 55 points (age + degree). My IELTS result is awaited and I am targeting 7 each to make my points total to 65 without SS. My questions:

1. i tried finding in the thread but cannot have an idea on the complete process. I have to file EOI the moment my result is out (provided it is asa expected  :fingerscrossed so that I do not end up wasting time.

2. I see that you have advised people to file both VISAs in EOI. i am filing for 261312, so if i also apply for SS simultaneously, can I lodge both VISAs as well. or it would be benefitial to lodge 189 only.

Can anyone please give me a brief overview on the process and the doccuments required - or guide me to the link where i can find some info.
Appreciate the help and time.

Regards


----------



## amandawilliams

rose5 said:


> Hey just had a small query....I got rejected for SS from Victoria yesterday....if I update my EOI by unchecking the visa 190 option will the date of submission of the EOI for visa 189 get updated???


Hi,
If your points for 189 don't get changed, your EOI date of effect should not change if you uncheck the box for 190.


Regards,
Amanda.


----------



## Sunlight11

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Sathiya/ All,
> 
> Thank you for this thread and posts. I appreciate the time you take out to respond to everyone's query. I am new to this thread and have received my and my spouse ACS. well 10 points till now.  and overall 55 points (age + degree). My IELTS result is awaited and I am targeting 7 each to make my points total to 65 without SS. My questions:
> 
> 1. i tried finding in the thread but cannot have an idea on the complete process. I have to file EOI the moment my result is out (provided it is asa expected  :fingerscrossed so that I do not end up wasting time.
> 
> 2. I see that you have advised people to file both VISAs in EOI. i am filing for 261312, so if i also apply for SS simultaneously, can I lodge both VISAs as well. or it would be benefitial to lodge 189 only.
> 
> Can anyone please give me a brief overview on the process and the doccuments required - or guide me to the link where i can find some info.
> Appreciate the help and time.
> 
> Regards


1. File EOI once you've the IELTS TRF in your hand

2. You can select both the visa options, but can lodge only one at a time because once the invitation comes for one type of visa, your EOI will freeze for further processing.

190 is better than 189 in the sense that the state is actually the one you would've moved even if you had applied for 189.


----------



## Rokar

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Rokar,
> 
> ou will mark the experience which is not considered by ACS as not relevant.  Again I remember one of the posts in the same thread where sathiya has replied the same.
> 
> Regards


Hi Ashish 

thanks for the response. Can you suggest in this situtation how do i mark my exp.

"""The following employment after July 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant
to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 04/04 - 04/05 (1yrs 0mths)
Position: Software Testing Engineer
Employer: XXXXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 07/05 - 10/06 (1yrs 3mths)
Position: Analyst
Employer: XXXXXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 10/06 - 06/10 (3yrs 8mths)
Position: QA Lead
Employer: XXXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 07/10 - 06/13 (2yrs 11mths)
Position: Senior Manager
Employer: XXXXXXXX
Country: INDIA """""


In the above mentioned statement, ACS has assessed my exp from June 2006. Even though i mark my first company exp as not relevant . How should i go with the second company exp. The consideration is done in the middle. For this what should i put as the start date.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

NeoWilson said:


> I have not registered for it but I did make an online reservation for the 30 Nov test, I will wait and see if I get an invitation on Monday :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Just to confirm, these are the CERTIFIED documents that I will need (no spouse, no dependent or anything, just me)
> 
> Birth certificate
> Passport bio page
> Penal clearance (letter of criminal record) from home country
> AFP PCC
> IELTS
> CPA Skill assessment
> 
> Do i need form 80? It was not listed in the 189 documents checklist
> And for medical exam, will the doctors send it to DIAC or will they send it to me?
> 
> Another question is, for the listed documents above, I will need to POST the certified paper copy to them right? Because i read some posts on the forum saying that they need to scan documents like the medical exam results? Please clarify. Thanks :music:


hi buddy,

here you go.

Do i need form 80? It was not listed in the 189 documents checklist 
And for medical exam, will the doctors send it to DIAC or will they send it to me?

*form 80 is not needed. medicals report will be sent by the hospital you take the medical check up, to the DIAC/Case officer directly. You will not get any results on your medical exam.*

Another question is, for the listed documents above, I will need to POST the certified paper copy to them right? Because i read some posts on the forum saying that they need to scan documents like the medical exam results? Please clarify. Thanks :music:

*See, either the scanned copy of original documents or the certified (motorized by a lawyer) copies of photo copies of original certificates are to be uploaded. medical exam results will be taken care by the hospital and you have nothing to do with it.*

sathiya


----------



## lovetosmack

ashish1137 said:


> Hey torrent (feels odd to call you kid  so dropping that word)
> 
> I am sailing int he same boat. have given my IELTS on 9th Nov. I do not think we can lodge EOI before ACS and IELTS results. Also if i can talk seperately as I am still getting to know the process of EOI.
> 
> Regards


Thanks ashish. :thumb:

If you look at my signature, I have already given IELTS & got a minimum score of 6. I am just waiting for the second round of results. So, do you think I can raise an EOI for 489, at least (since I have only 50 points so far) ? And where can I check if any state is open to sponsor 262113 on 489 ?


----------



## psuresh0207

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi sandeep,
> 
> Can I add the next 4 months I,e after July 2013 in my eoi ?
> 
> *yes, you can. But, leave the end date of current employer blank if you still working with the same company and on same job role. however, while submitting visa application following invite, you should submit current monthly pay slips, form 16, income tax documents, new reference letter from your manager etc. o satify the case officer regarding your claims.
> *
> If I can add this experience in my eoi,for the question is this experience relevant ? Should I select yes or no ?
> 
> *Yes, you should select yes".*
> 
> sathiya



Hi Sathiya,

Small confusion at my end. I had not left the end date blank when i submitted my EOI and enetered the date 15th Sep in that. If I edit that date, will it change the visa effect date of my EOI? Also I have not selected the 190 option when submitting the EOI. Hence if I want to add it now, will it change my Visa effect date.

I am a lil confused  now since the rate at which the 60 pointers are moving in 2613, I might get the invitation by March or April(EOI submitted on 15-sep) if i don't edit the EOI. Also on Apr-15, i will complete 3 years of offshore employment which will give 5 more points and i am thinking i will edit the EOI that time sothat I will have 65 points.

Let me know what can be done.


----------



## armanvp

ashish1137 said:


> armanvp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Arman,
> 
> I used following formats:
> 
> header:
> *
> This is to certify that Mr. ABC s/o XYZ r/o H. No. XX, Sec-XX, Chandigarh -1600XX was working with our company ZZZ from X Month Year to Y Month Year as AAPosition more than 40 hours per week.
> *
> 
> and footer
> 
> *
> I am working as a Manager at ZZZ., CITYand verifying Mr. ABC's employment duties within this company.
> Please note that as per our company laws, we are not authorized to write employment duties certificate on company’s letterhead.
> For any kind of enquiry regarding Mr. ABC's experience, I can be reached at +91-XXXXXXXXXX or email me on [email protected]
> *
> 
> my and my spuse assessment is approved with this format.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Ashish for your template!
Click to expand...


----------



## svshinde83

Hello All,

Is it mandatory to submit salary slips of all the companies one has worked for?
I do not have the salary slips of the first company I worked for.
I have submitted the Form 16 though. Would that be sufficient?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

psuresh0207 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Small confusion at my end. I had not left the end date blank when i submitted my EOI and enetered the date 15th Sep in that. If I edit that date, will it change the visa effect date of my EOI? Also I have not selected the 190 option when submitting the EOI. Hence if I want to add it now, will it change my Visa effect date.
> 
> I am a lil confused  now since the rate at which the 60 pointers are moving in 2613, I might get the invitation by March or April(EOI submitted on 15-sep) if i don't edit the EOI. Also on Apr-15, i will complete 3 years of offshore employment which will give 5 more points and i am thinking i will edit the EOI that time sothat I will have 65 points.
> 
> Let me know what can be done.


hi buddy,

Small confusion at my end. I had not left the end date blank when i submitted my EOI and enetered the date 15th Sep in that. If I edit that date, will it change the visa effect date of my EOI? Also I have not selected the 190 option when submitting the EOI. Hence if I want to add it now, will it change my Visa effect date.

*Editing and leaving the end date of current employment will not change the visa date of effect on condition that the total points are unchanged. So, go for it. Selecting 190 visa in addition to existing visa option (1899) will do nothing with visa date. Means, there is no relation between visa date and selection of 190 visa.*

EOI and skill select are automated systems that change your points scores from time to time if there are some changes in factors like age, work experience, etc. Hence, it is a procedure to leave the end date of current employment blan if you work there on same roles. If you drag the mouse and click on end date of EOI form itself, it shows "leave the end date if you work in same role". So, understand this and you yourself can verify this.

sathiya


----------



## svshinde83

Hello All,

Is it mandatory to submit salary slips of all the companies one has worked for?
I do not have the salary slips of the first company I worked for.
I have submitted the Form 16 though. Would that be sufficient?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

svshinde83 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Is it mandatory to submit salary slips of all the companies one has worked for?
> I do not have the salary slips of the first company I worked for.
> I have submitted the Form 16 though. Would that be sufficient?


hi buddy,

Is it mandatory to submit salary slips of all the companies one has worked for?

*it depends on the case officer. the ideal situation is to submit salary slips from all employers under whom you worked and claim for points. but, if you don't have salary slips from few companies, try to submit bank statements, form 16 and income tax documents. This might satisfy the case officer. The name of the game is to satisfy the case officer regarding your claims and that is it.*

I do not have the salary slips of the first company I worked for.
I have submitted the Form 16 though. Would that be sufficient?

*try to submit bank statements, income tax statements as well. approach each bank you got salary during this period, and get the bank statements. some may issue you an online statements and some might be hard copies issued for request in person. Moreover, get a salary certificate from them also (i recommend). sometimes, case officer might be ok with form 16 alone. so, in short, it varies from one case officer to another*

regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

torrentkid said:


> Thanks ashish. :thumb:
> 
> If you look at my signature, I have already given IELTS & got a minimum score of 6. I am just waiting for the second round of results. So, do you think I can raise an EOI for 489, at least (since I have only 50 points so far) ? And where can I check if any state is open to sponsor 262113 on 489 ?


hi buddy,

your scores in 3 sections of ielts are simply amazing. Why can't you sit for ielts again and get 10 points that transform your total 60? Surf in each state's website to know whether they can nominate you under 190 and or 489. Generally, few states have both visas to approve candidates under, whereas there are few states which can only sponsor you under 190 only.

Check their website and you should be able to get to know. but, the best solution to suit your situation is to get 7 or 8 bands in each section of ielts to get an added vantage.

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Rokar said:


> Hi Ashish
> 
> thanks for the response. Can you suggest in this situtation how do i mark my exp.
> 
> """The following employment after July 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant
> to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 04/04 - 04/05 (1yrs 0mths)
> Position: Software Testing Engineer
> Employer: XXXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 07/05 - 10/06 (1yrs 3mths)
> Position: Analyst
> Employer: XXXXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 10/06 - 06/10 (3yrs 8mths)
> Position: QA Lead
> Employer: XXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 07/10 - 06/13 (2yrs 11mths)
> Position: Senior Manager
> Employer: XXXXXXXX
> Country: INDIA """""
> 
> 
> In the above mentioned statement, ACS has assessed my exp from June 2006. Even though i mark my first company exp as not relevant . How should i go with the second company exp. The consideration is done in the middle. For this what should i put as the start date.


hello friend,

your work experience (skilled and relevant) *starts from 01/08/2006 and points will be awarded only from August, 2006 only*. enter two columns for second company, one for the previous experience and mark it non-relevant and second is the relevant and skilled. Hence, two details and columns are to marked for second company.

Now, you understand. in other words, from 07/05 to 07/06 as relevant and from 08/06 to 10/06 as relevant and skilled under the same company but with two columns.

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Sathiya/ All,
> 
> Thank you for this thread and posts. I appreciate the time you take out to respond to everyone's query. I am new to this thread and have received my and my spouse ACS. well 10 points till now.  and overall 55 points (age + degree). My IELTS result is awaited and I am targeting 7 each to make my points total to 65 without SS. My questions:
> 
> 1. i tried finding in the thread but cannot have an idea on the complete process. I have to file EOI the moment my result is out (provided it is asa expected  :fingerscrossed so that I do not end up wasting time.
> 
> 2. I see that you have advised people to file both VISAs in EOI. i am filing for 261312, so if i also apply for SS simultaneously, can I lodge both VISAs as well. or it would be benefitial to lodge 189 only.
> 
> Can anyone please give me a brief overview on the process and the doccuments required - or guide me to the link where i can find some info.
> Appreciate the help and time.
> 
> Regards


hi buddy,

here is my advice:

you can select both 189 and 190 options in your EOI. But, with 65 points, your Senecas are brighter enough get an invite immediately under 189 itself. So, i recommend you to gor 189 visa only, but, you already made your mind regarding your destination and don't want to move from that location despite good packages from companies operating in different region, then go for 190 visa. 

But, with 190 visa, you must survive within that region for first 2 years and if you are confident that you can manage finding a job then it is ok. nevertheless, the feasibility for landing in a high paying job is limited under 190 visa. you, 

firstly choose both 189 and 190 options in EOI and need to lodge a separate application to the state you have chosen under 190 option in EOI. If it approves you and nominates you, you will get an invite in the very next invitation round itself. then, you need to pay visa fees, lodge the application and upload the documents like education, employment, passport and so on to make your claims proved. Case officer will decide on your case following your submission of police clearance certificate and medicals.

sathiya


----------



## ashish1137

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> Is it mandatory to submit salary slips of all the companies one has worked for?
> 
> *it depends on the case officer. the ideal situation is to submit salary slips from all employers under whom you worked and claim for points. but, if you don't have salary slips from few companies, try to submit bank statements, form 16 and income tax documents. This might satisfy the case officer. The name of the game is to satisfy the case officer regarding your claims and that is it.*
> 
> I do not have the salary slips of the first company I worked for.
> I have submitted the Form 16 though. Would that be sufficient?
> 
> *try to submit bank statements, income tax statements as well. approach each bank you got salary during this period, and get the bank statements. some may issue you an online statements and some might be hard copies issued for request in person. Moreover, get a salary certificate from them also (i recommend). sometimes, case officer might be ok with form 16 alone. so, in short, it varies from one case officer to another*
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

the documents you mentioned are only to be submitted for relevant experience only, Right?

Regards


----------



## ashish1137

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> your scores in 3 sections of ielts are simply amazing. Why can't you sit for ielts again and get 10 points that transform your total 60? Surf in each state's website to know whether they can nominate you under 190 and or 489. Generally, few states have both visas to approve candidates under, whereas there are few states which can only sponsor you under 190 only.
> 
> Check their website and you should be able to get to know. but, the best solution to suit your situation is to get 7 or 8 bands in each section of ielts to get an added vantage.
> 
> sathiya


Hi Torrentkid,

I second sathiya here. Your IELTS score is amazing and there is a lot of help available to improve Writing score. Thinking you already might have used but you can improve in one section. your scores in other sections are commendable. :tea:

you might another attempt ands score 10 points (7 bands each) or if lucky more.

that will take you to 60 and you might apply for 189 and simultaneously ask for SS.

Regards


----------



## ashish1137

*Thank you Sathiya*



sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> here is my advice:
> 
> you can select both 189 and 190 options in your EOI. But, with 65 points, your Senecas are brighter enough get an invite immediately under 189 itself. So, i recommend you to gor 189 visa only, but, you already made your mind regarding your destination and don't want to move from that location despite good packages from companies operating in different region, then go for 190 visa.
> 
> But, with 190 visa, you must survive within that region for first 2 years and if you are confident that you can manage finding a job then it is ok. nevertheless, the feasibility for landing in a high paying job is limited under 190 visa. you,
> 
> firstly choose both 189 and 190 options in EOI and need to lodge a separate application to the state you have chosen under 190 option in EOI. If it approves you and nominates you, you will get an invite in the very next invitation round itself. then, you need to pay visa fees, lodge the application and upload the documents like education, employment, passport and so on to make your claims proved. Case officer will decide on your case following your submission of police clearance certificate and medicals.
> 
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

Thank you for responding. No I have not made up my mind with any organization as off now. Also I will push my organization first to send me through them if i get PR. So in agreement to what you have said - I prefer 189. But I am yet to get my IELTS score (22nov13) and skeptical about Speaking and writing score.  So ai asked.
anyways will keep you posted on the progress. am enquiring on EOI invite process side by side.

Regards


----------



## svj12

Hello All,

Posting my question again.

I have my IELTS score and I am waiting for my ACS results to submit my EOI. 
I would be claiming 5 points for 4.5 years of experience which came into affect after completion of my MSc in Computing. 
I don't expect my points to go beyond 60 therefore, I wanted to know if I could submit an EOI with 60 points while ACS undergo their evaluation on my case.

The only reason I am asking this is if I submit my EOI with 60 points now, I can hope for an invitation by Feb/March and I should be having my ACS results by then. 
Can I update the EOI with the ACS referance number when I receive it rather than waiting for it to submit an EOI? 
Would this be an issue since I wouldn't be claiming any extra points?

Thanks,
Sushant


----------



## akshay1229

svj12 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Posting my question again.
> 
> I have my IELTS score and I am waiting for my ACS results to submit my EOI.
> I would be claiming 5 points for 4.5 years of experience which came into affect after completion of my MSc in Computing.
> I don't expect my points to go beyond 60 therefore, I wanted to know if I could submit an EOI with 60 points while ACS undergo their evaluation on my case.
> 
> The only reason I am asking this is if I submit my EOI with 60 points now, I can hope for an invitation by Feb/March and I should be having my ACS results by then.
> Can I update the EOI with the ACS referance number when I receive it rather than waiting for it to submit an EOI?
> Would this be an issue since I wouldn't be claiming any extra points?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sushant


You need to enter ACS reference number and date also (I don't remember about date, but I think it is there)in EOI. And before that, if you will get invitation, and you will lodge visa after ACS assessment, your visa will surely be rejected. It is clearly mentioned on DIBP website.

You have only an option to wait for ACS letter, then lodge your EOI, and then get invitation. Everyone does follow same protocol. In short, you should have all document in your hand, while you lodge your EOI.


Good Luck..

Akshay


----------



## svj12

Thanks for taking the time out to respond Akshay, really appreciate it.
I am expecting my ACS results by end of next month (as it will be 14 weeks by then ).
Therefore, I believe I will receive an invite ONLY after the assessment is completed. That was the reason I thought of submitting my EOI but if that risks my chances I better not do it...

Thanks.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Submitted my EOI today for 190 for job code 261314. Hope to get invitation in next round :fingerscrossed:


----------



## akshay1229

svj12 said:


> Thanks for taking the time out to respond Akshay, really appreciate it.
> I am expecting my ACS results by end of next month (as it will be 14 weeks by then ).
> Therefore, I believe I will receive an invite ONLY after the assessment is completed. That was the reason I thought of submitting my EOI but if that risks my chances I better not do it...
> 
> Thanks.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> the documents you mentioned are only to be submitted for relevant experience only, Right?
> 
> Regards


Hello ashish,

actually, these documents are ideal for the work experience that is relevant and skilled to which you claim for points. But, i recommend you to submit as much documents as possible for experience you did not claim points as well although this is optional. Here you need to satisfy the case officer and if CO wants you to submit few more documents for past experience, then you need to that as well.

warm regards,
sathiya


----------



## just-curious

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> here is my advice:
> 
> you can select both 189 and 190 options in your EOI. But, with 65 points, your Senecas are brighter enough get an invite immediately under 189 itself. So, i recommend you to gor 189 visa only, but, you already made your mind regarding your destination and don't want to move from that location despite good packages from companies operating in different region, then go for 190 visa.
> 
> But, with 190 visa, you must survive within that region for first 2 years and if you are confident that you can manage finding a job then it is ok. nevertheless, the feasibility for landing in a high paying job is limited under 190 visa. you,
> 
> firstly choose both 189 and 190 options in EOI and need to lodge a separate application to the state you have chosen under 190 option in EOI. If it approves you and nominates you, you will get an invite in the very next invitation round itself. then, you need to pay visa fees, lodge the application and upload the documents like education, employment, passport and so on to make your claims proved. Case officer will decide on your case following your submission of police clearance certificate and medicals.
> 
> sathiya


Hi Saathiya,

I know you are a xpert at the stuff declared here but I would like to share something I came to know in my knowledge gathering venture which is that for state sponsored visas it is on paper mandatory to be in the state for two yeas but in reality it is not very strictly enforced. The states dont like to mention it anywhere but if you can show that you are not able to get desirable jobs in the sponsored state you are usually allowed to work at other places. But if jobs are available & you dont opt for it of course they would not permit one to work somewhere else. 

Cheers
J-C


----------



## maq_qatar

Hi All Expat Members,

I have two queries :

1- Do we require to submit birth certificate at the time of lodging visa?. I do not have birth certificate. At immigration site check list for 189 it has mentioned :

*Documents to prove your identity—a certified copy of your birth registration showing the names of both parents. If a birth certificate is not available, you must provide a certified copy of the identification pages of at least one of the following:
• passport
• family book showing both parents’ names
• identification document issued by the government
• document issued by a court that verifies the person’s identity.
If you are unable to provide one of these documents, you must provide other acceptable evidence that you are who you claim to be.*

2- As I am working in Qatar, so document attestation from Indian embassy will work or need to be attested from Indian lawyer?

Regards,


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Thank you for responding. No I have not made up my mind with any organization as off now. Also I will push my organization first to send me through them if i get PR. So in agreement to what you have said - I prefer 189. But I am yet to get my IELTS score (22nov13) and skeptical about Speaking and writing score.  So ai asked.
> anyways will keep you posted on the progress. am enquiring on EOI invite process side by side.
> 
> Regards


hi ashish,

no need to panic about your writing and speaking. Just follow my tips and tricks explained in below links and i am sure these will help you a lot to reach your destination.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/213633-ielts-prepartion-exam.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/181025-please-check-essay.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...06449-please-check-task-1-letter-writing.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/185586-ielts-7-band.html

in fact, you may post your essay and get feedback from few of the intelligent people (including me, ha ha ha).

With your consistent efforts and right practice, you can achieve your goals.

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Submitted my EOI today for 190 for job code 261314. Hope to get invitation in next round :fingerscrossed:


hi ratnesh,

ensure that you also submit the application to vic for getting nomination from victoria under 190 visa. Generally, simply clicking the option 190 and choosing vic under 190 will not entitle any visa to you. So, make sure that you also need to lodge an application to vic and maintain a bank balance of certain amount described by Vic from your eoi lodging date till the day you receive visa grant.

all the best, anyway,

sathiya


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi ratnesh,
> 
> ensure that you also submit the application to vic for getting nomination from victoria under 190 visa. Generally, simply clicking the option 190 and choosing vic under 190 will not entitle any visa to you. So, make sure that you also need to lodge an application to vic and maintain a bank balance of certain amount described by Vic from your eoi lodging date till the day you receive visa grant.
> 
> all the best, anyway,
> 
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya, yes I have also submitted the application for vic. Regarding bank balance, can you give me a number ? also, how they verify if i have certain bank balance, by bank statement or something ? 
one last question, how much time normally it takes to get an invite ?


----------



## ann.ria.jacob

dchiniwal said:


> Oh sure. Let's chalk it out


Hi ,

I am awaiting invitation I would like to know whether u applied PCC on request or PCC n medicals can be taken before allocating to case officer?


----------



## Sunlight11

maq_qatar said:


> Hi All Expat Members,
> 
> I have two queries :
> 
> 1- Do we require to submit birth certificate at the time of lodging visa?. I do not have birth certificate. At immigration site check list for 189 it has mentioned :
> 
> *Documents to prove your identity—a certified copy of your birth registration showing the names of both parents. If a birth certificate is not available, you must provide a certified copy of the identification pages of at least one of the following:
> • passport
> • family book showing both parents’ names
> • identification document issued by the government
> • document issued by a court that verifies the person’s identity.
> If you are unable to provide one of these documents, you must provide other acceptable evidence that you are who you claim to be.*
> 
> 2- As I am working in Qatar, so document attestation from Indian embassy will work or need to be attested from Indian lawyer?
> 
> Regards,


As stated, Passport should do, and about the certification, this may help: Australian Citizenship – Designated list of occupations and professions

Even though it is for Australian nationals, but same logic should work for others too (See the last section at the bottom).


----------



## ashish1137

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi ashish,
> 
> no need to panic about your writing and speaking. Just follow my tips and tricks explained in below links and i am sure these will help you a lot to reach your destination.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/213633-ielts-prepartion-exam.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/181025-please-check-essay.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/206449-please-check-task-1-letter-writing.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/185586-ielts-7-band.html
> 
> in fact, you may post your essay and get feedback from few of the intelligent people (including me, ha ha ha).
> 
> With your consistent efforts and right practice, you can achieve your goals.
> 
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

Thank you for all the reference material. 

I had practiced good before sitting in the exam.  what i meant was. I am not sure how i will be evaluated in speaking and writing.  cos i did not take any coaching and practiced using online material only. 

Lets wait and watch how result would be. 

Regards
Ashish
Sent from my samsung galaxy s3


----------



## vishwaq3

Hello everyone,

I got my assessment done for ICT Business Analyst. I completed my IELTS as well and looks like I might be eligible for 70 points. The ceiling is very close to being met for the year and I am kind of anxious. I havent done my EOI yet because the assessment by ACS gave November 2005 and after as relevant experience. I am waiting for December 1 so that I can get 8+ years experience.

Is there a thread where I can track/know about the applicants/points under this category on who gets invited? Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Vishwa


----------



## vishwaq3

SaiSundara said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> From what i could recollect, for ICT Business Analyst, Invite numbers were roughly as below:
> July - 898/1380
> Aug - 918/1380 ( No invite round in 2nd week of aug)
> Sep - 965 / 1380
> Oct - 998/1380
> Nov 1st week - 1209/1380
> 
> Its shocking to see how 150+ invites could be issued in Nov 4th invite round (which is against pro-rata math) and EOI Cut off date has moved just about 5 days.
> 
> Based on this, any comments on What my chances for invite is with 70 points with EOI updated on 4/Nov for ICT BA?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Sai,

Did you get the invite? I am on the same boat but hasnt submitted my EOI yet. I am waiting till Dec 1 so that I can get maximum points for experience. I am eligible for 70 points and under business analyst job code too.


----------



## vishwaq3

SaiSundara said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> From what i could recollect, for ICT Business Analyst, Invite numbers were roughly as below:
> July - 898/1380
> Aug - 918/1380 ( No invite round in 2nd week of aug)
> Sep - 965 / 1380
> Oct - 998/1380
> Nov 1st week - 1209/1380
> 
> Its shocking to see how 150+ invites could be issued in Nov 4th invite round (which is against pro-rata math) and EOI Cut off date has moved just about 5 days.
> 
> Based on this, any comments on What my chances for invite is with 70 points with EOI updated on 4/Nov for ICT BA?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Sai,

Did you get the invite? I am on the same boat but hasnt submitted my EOI yet. I am waiting till Dec 1 so that I can get maximum points for experience. I am eligible for 70 points and under business analyst job code too.


----------



## PkBlr

Just 2 days to go for the next round of invitation.

What time(IST) is the invitation letter shared normally.

Just curious to know 

-Pk


----------



## lovetosmack

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Torrentkid,
> 
> I second sathiya here. Your IELTS score is amazing and there is a lot of help available to improve Writing score. Thinking you already might have used but you can improve in one section. your scores in other sections are commendable. :tea:
> 
> you might another attempt ands score 10 points (7 bands each) or if lucky more.
> 
> that will take you to 60 and you might apply for 189 and simultaneously ask for SS.
> 
> Regards


True. My code 262113 is not in SOL. So, I only gotta chance for either 489 or 190.


----------



## Juancho

hi all,
can someone please explain me why there were that amount of invitations the last round for the 2613 occupation almost 400?


----------



## akshay1229

PkBlr said:


> Just 2 days to go for the next round of invitation.
> 
> What time(IST) is the invitation letter shared normally.
> 
> Just curious to know
> 
> -Pk


Between19:00 to 20:00 hrs, IST.

i.e. 00:00 hrs ACT


----------



## PkBlr

Sat or Sun ?

-Pk


----------



## akshay1229

PkBlr said:


> Sat or Sun ?
> 
> -Pk


Sunday evening...


----------



## NeoWilson

so the invitations will be automatically send out at 00:00 - 01:00 UTC +11 Monday ?


----------



## Mattooose

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I couldnt find the thread dedicated for 2613 - 60 pointers. So I am creating one to keep track of the 2613 - 60 pointers list...
> 
> Moksh--------------489-----261313-----65-----26th Sept
> ethical_buger------189-----261313-----60-----1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw-------189-----261312-----60-----7th July 2013
> ahmednajam------189-----261111-----60-----8th July 2013
> slvicky--------------489-----261313-----60-----9th July 2013
> Thepan------------189-----261313-----60-----12th July 2013
> ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
> sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
> Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
> Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
> nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
> sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
> Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
> Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
> ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
> xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
> tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
> Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
> sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
> maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
> Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
> sam2304---------189----2613??-----60---26th Sept 2013
> australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
> rahul.tiwari----189---XXXXXX-----60 ---27th September, 2013
> kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
> maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
> Sridev--------189----2613-------60------26 October 2013
> npraneethreddy--189----261313----60----08th November 2013
> 
> 
> If you query is not related to 2613 - 60 points then please use the other threads in this forum to raise your questions.
> 
> regards,
> 
> sathish
> 
> 
> 
> ACS+ 261312 29/09/2011 :: IELTS 7 all :: EOI Submitted on 7th July 2013 60points :: Invitation ?? ray:



Sathish,
I am little surprised that the thread you started separately to maintain the above list is integrated with this thread (EOI Submitted Club).
The thread that I created to maintain the list also have disappeared...
Any idea how this is happening ? Are there any moderators who is consolidating all the threads ?

Thanks,
Mattooose


----------



## Mattooose

Hi ccham,sumdur,sowmy, saurabh and juancho,
Please dont forget to update us whether you received the invitation on Monday 

Thanks,
Mattooose


----------



## akshay1229

NeoWilson said:


> so the invitations will be automatically send out at 00:00 - 01:00 UTC +11 Monday ?


Yes...I received on sunday at around 20:00 hrs IST, 4 hrs behind ACT..
System generates invitation and sends invitations automatically..


----------



## Bivas

Thank you Sridev for your reply!

Bivas


----------



## sathiyaseelan

vishwaq3 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got my assessment done for ICT Business Analyst. I completed my IELTS as well and looks like I might be eligible for 70 points. The ceiling is very close to being met for the year and I am kind of anxious. I havent done my EOI yet because the assessment by ACS gave November 2005 and after as relevant experience. I am waiting for December 1 so that I can get 8+ years experience.
> 
> Is there a thread where I can track/know about the applicants/points under this category on who gets invited? Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Vishwa


hi vishwa,

d*o immediately lodge EOI and skill select is a system that automatically calculates your individual and total points and updates them as and when required based the change in experience (for example from 7 years and 11 months to 8 years) or age (from 32 to 33). So, waiting till december, 2013 makes no sense*. 

B*ut, ensure while enter the employment dates of your current company, you leave the end date blank on condition that you still work on same roles and in same company so that this current employment will be accumulated together leaving room for change in your points from 65 to 70 automatically. In fact, this is the procedure the candidates must follow while filling in the employment in EOI.*

*I don't know why you guys are much worrying about the filling in of ceilings in a month or so although the reality is a different story. See, for these 6 occupations, (2621 is also one among them), the balance seats must be available throughout the program (till end of June,2013). DIAC will not meet the quota within a couple of rounds. This scheme is called prorata and this is only applicable for 189 and 489 visas. the bottom line of this strategy is that equal number of people will be invited in upcoming rounds under 189 and 489. For your group, 2621, it is 11 seats per round under 189 and 489. I mean, 11 top scoring candidates from your occupation will be invited in every round under 189 and 489. *

*190 has a different story where DIAC has no influence on the selection procedures implemented by states but DIAC can ensure that no state invites more than allocated seats for them. So, don't combine these ceilings with 189 or 489. To be more specific, some state, for instance, SA has 100 seats for your group under 190, it can nominate these many seats in a week itself. so, the immediate invite round, may witness a drastic decrease of 100 seats from ceilings of 2621 group. 
*
*on the other hand, another state, for instance, VIC, may follow stringent rules and may have a cap for every month to nominate candidates under 190 for 2621 group, so the places reduced from general yearly ceilings for this group may be steady. This selection process is solely decided by each state and DIAC has nothing to do with it. why, you people, who lodged EoI under 189, worry about 190 sponsorship and change in ceilings because of 190 nominations. Means, if 2621 has observed a drastic decline of 300 seats in a round, most of them are belong to 190 visa. Please understand this reality well before questioning 189's selection rules*.

vishwa, for sure, in first round of december, 2013, you will get an invite, as holding 70 points is more than enough to get an invite. The last round witnessed a 65 pointer as the last invitee. Also, there will 11 people holding 70 points as you are. So, you need not worry about your invite. In the worst case, 2nd round of december will be your dream round.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## acsielts

*SS for PR*

Hi,

I have got 55 points and i would like to get state sponsorship for 5 points.

Can you please inform about the procedure, whether i need to submit EOI first then seek the SS separately or first SS then go for EOI.

Pls clarify. Thanks in advance.

Regards,
AusLover


----------



## tyjupi

Anyone can share what is the cost for EOI submission? Should I apply with 60 points or should I retake my IELTS to get 70 points then apply.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

acsielts said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got 55 points and i would like to get state sponsorship for 5 points.
> 
> Can you please inform about the procedure, whether i need to submit EOI first then seek the SS separately or first SS then go for EOI.
> 
> Pls clarify. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> AusLover


I submitted both at the same time yesterday. SS for Victoria.


----------



## Mkgrover

hi guys,

any idea when will the new list of occupation come up, as i am awaiting for marketing specialist occupation to open up.


----------



## Mattooose

Mkgrover said:


> hi guys,
> 
> any idea when will the new list of occupation come up, as i am awaiting for marketing specialist occupation to open up.


The program year starts July every year. That's when they come up with new occupation list .


----------



## Bivas

Hi Friends,
I lodged my EOI in last week for 489 visa. I have not received invitation yet. Now I have realized that I am able to get State sponsorship from NSW. 
Can anyone tell me that can I lodge a second EOI for 190?

Thank you


----------



## SaiSundara

vishwaq3 said:


> Hi Sai,
> 
> Did you get the invite? I am on the same boat but hasnt submitted my EOI yet. I am waiting till Dec 1 so that I can get maximum points for experience. I am eligible for 70 points and under business analyst job code too.


Hi Vishwa,
I haven't recd my invite yet, hoping for nov 18 Invite.... :Fingers crossed:

Good luck for your EOI...
Thanks


----------



## sumdur

ashik said:


> Some stats from the past rounds!!!
> 
> Invitation Round	2613 - Ceiling (out of 4800) -	Visa points - Visa Date of Effect - Number of Invites - Days moved
> 05.Aug.13.....................1333...........................60..............28.05.2013..................1333.......................NA
> 02.Sep.13.....................1419...........................65..............09.08.2013................... 86.......................NA
> 16.Sep.13..................... 1721...........................65..............05.09.2013...................302.......................NA
> 07.Oct.13.....................1916...........................60..............28.05.2013...................195.......................NA
> 21.Oct.13.....................2118...........................60..............13.06.2013...................202.......................16
> 04.Nov.13.....................2501...........................60..............01.07.2013...................383....................... 18
> 
> 
> Also one note...compared to number of applications filed per day it looks like between 28 May and 13 Jun there were 12 application per day approx. But from 13 jun till 1 July there are about 21 applications per day.....is it normal that there are more applications filed in July (quota open) than June ?....if so for July the queue may move slower than expected..any comments ??


Sathiya,

Please predict the date of effect to be cleared in 18th Nov round for 2613

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Bivas said:


> Hi Friends,
> I lodged my EOI in last week for 489 visa. I have not received invitation yet. Now I have realized that I am able to get State sponsorship from NSW.
> Can anyone tell me that can I lodge a second EOI for 190?
> 
> Thank you


hello,

login into existing eoi itself and choose 190 visa (in addition to existing visa , 489) under visa category. lodge a separate application to nsw for nominating you under 190 visa. you don't need to create a new eoi. your visa date of effect will not be changed as a result of this activity. generally, approval from a state under 190 or 489 takes about 6-12 weeks and varies from one state to other. check NSW's website for knowing current processing times.

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

tyjupi said:


> Anyone can share what is the cost for EOI submission? Should I apply with 60 points or should I retake my IELTS to get 70 points then apply.


no cost is involved in creation and submission of eoi, meaning that it is free. how much points are required to get an invite depends on various factors like, your occupation, points scores, competition for your job group, number of people lodging eoi's, etc.

Without knowing following credentials, it is damn intricate to prognosticate your chances. 

your occupation,
your points,
date of lodging eoi,
visa category.

once you indicate these information, i can guide you correctly.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## tyjupi

Hi Friends

Here are my case, looking for your advice:

Age: 32 (till July 2014)

Education: I graduated with Bachelor Computer Science with Honours (full-time) and Master of Tech (Software Engineering) (part-time)

IELTS: 
First attempt: 29 Aug 2013 - L:8.5 - R: 7.0 - W: 6.5 - S: 8.0 O: 7.5
Second attempt: 9 Nov -> Waiting for result.

ACS: 
I have just submitted my ACS assessment on 14 November. I am wondering how does ACS count the number of years of experience. I have some year working as IT Lecturer and also other years running my own software business (role: CEO, CTO). 

Do you think those year will be added toward my experience as software engineer (261313)?
Here is my summary:

Year 1: Founder IT company
Year 2: Software Engineer
Year 3-4: IT Lecturer
Year 5-6: Software Architect
Year 7-9: CEO, CTO

How many years you think that they will grant? Hope to get for more than 5 years.

Please help to advise what do I need to do, base on my calculation I only have 55 points for now. Need to get all > 7.0 on IELTS to have better chance.


----------



## sathish#nsw

Mattooose said:


> Sathish,
> I am little surprised that the thread you started separately to maintain the above list is integrated with this thread (EOI Submitted Club).
> The thread that I created to maintain the list also have disappeared...
> Any idea how this is happening ? Are there any moderators who is consolidating all the threads ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mattooose


Hi Mattooose,

Yes, The moderators are merging the thread with similar topics... Its good that we still good the list... 

regards,
sathish


----------



## sathish#nsw

Hi guys,

I believe the below list is the latest one. 2613 60 pointers in this thread please update if your name is missing...

I hope I will get invitation this time ray: provided the immi is not bringing any funny rules  at last minute... :fingerscrossed:

Moksh--------------489-----261313-----65-----26th Sept
ethical_buger------189-----261313-----60-----1st July,2013
sathish#nsw-------189-----261312-----60-----7th July 2013
ahmednajam------189-----261111-----60-----8th July 2013
slvicky--------------489-----261313-----60-----9th July 2013
Thepan------------189-----261313-----60-----12th July 2013
ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
sam2304---------189----2613??-----60---26th Sept 2013
australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
rahul.tiwari----189---XXXXXX-----60 ---27th September, 2013
kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
Sridev--------189----2613-------60------26 October 2013
npraneethreddy--189----261313----60----08th November 2013



regards,
sathish


ACS+ 261312 29/09/2011 :: IELTS 7 all :: EOI Submitted on 7th July 2013 60points :: Invitation ??


----------



## sumdur

Sathish,

I am sure that you will get invite this time..... best of luck.

I willhave to wait for next time.

Best of luck 

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## psuresh0207

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I believe the below list is the latest one. 2613 60 pointers in this thread please update if your name is missing...
> 
> I hope I will get invitation this time ray: provided the immi is not bringing any funny rules  at last minute... :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Moksh--------------489-----261313-----65-----26th Sept
> ethical_buger------189-----261313-----60-----1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw-------189-----261312-----60-----7th July 2013
> ahmednajam------189-----261111-----60-----8th July 2013
> slvicky--------------489-----261313-----60-----9th July 2013
> Thepan------------189-----261313-----60-----12th July 2013
> ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
> sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
> Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
> Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
> nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
> sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
> Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
> Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
> ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
> xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
> tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
> Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
> sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
> maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
> psuresh0207-------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
> Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
> sam2304---------189----2613??-----60---26th Sept 2013
> australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
> rahul.tiwari----189---XXXXXX-----60 ---27th September, 2013
> kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
> maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
> Sridev--------189----2613-------60------26 October 2013
> npraneethreddy--189----261313----60----08th November 2013
> 
> 
> 
> regards,
> sathish
> 
> 
> ACS+ 261312 29/09/2011 :: IELTS 7 all :: EOI Submitted on 7th July 2013 60points :: Invitation ??


Updating my details in this.


----------



## psuresh0207

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> Small confusion at my end. I had not left the end date blank when i submitted my EOI and enetered the date 15th Sep in that. If I edit that date, will it change the visa effect date of my EOI? Also I have not selected the 190 option when submitting the EOI. Hence if I want to add it now, will it change my Visa effect date.
> 
> *Editing and leaving the end date of current employment will not change the visa date of effect on condition that the total points are unchanged. So, go for it. Selecting 190 visa in addition to existing visa option (1899) will do nothing with visa date. Means, there is no relation between visa date and selection of 190 visa.*
> 
> EOI and skill select are automated systems that change your points scores from time to time if there are some changes in factors like age, work experience, etc. Hence, it is a procedure to leave the end date of current employment blan if you work there on same roles. If you drag the mouse and click on end date of EOI form itself, it shows "leave the end date if you work in same role". So, understand this and you yourself can verify this.
> 
> sathiya


Thank You Sathiya for the clarification. Will surely update my EOI.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

tyjupi said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Here are my case, looking for your advice:
> 
> Age: 32 (till July 2014)
> 
> Education: I graduated with Bachelor Computer Science with Honours (full-time) and Master of Tech (Software Engineering) (part-time)
> 
> IELTS:
> First attempt: 29 Aug 2013 - L:8.5 - R: 7.0 - W: 6.5 - S: 8.0 O: 7.5
> Second attempt: 9 Nov -> Waiting for result.
> 
> ACS:
> I have just submitted my ACS assessment on 14 November. I am wondering how does ACS count the number of years of experience. I have some year working as IT Lecturer and also other years running my own software business (role: CEO, CTO).
> 
> Do you think those year will be added toward my experience as software engineer (261313)?
> Here is my summary:
> 
> Year 1: Founder IT company
> Year 2: Software Engineer
> Year 3-4: IT Lecturer
> Year 5-6: Software Architect
> Year 7-9: CEO, CTO
> 
> How many years you think that they will grant? Hope to get for more than 5 years.
> 
> Please help to advise what do I need to do, base on my calculation I only have 55 points for now. Need to get all > 7.0 on IELTS to have better chance.


hello friend,

2613 is one the competitive groups that follow stringent rules t invite candidates, however, these days, 60 pointers' line is picking the speed and is moving at a steady pace. with 65 points, for sure, you can expect the invite immediately. so, once your ielts results are out, your chances will be brighter if you get 7 bands in each section of ilets.

i am unsure about the number of years you will get relevant and skilled experience recognized by acs as the job roles and responsibilities you perform/performed in positions other than software engineer and architect are unknown. once the acs' outcome is out, we can get a better picture.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sumdur said:


> Sathiya,
> 
> Please predict the date of effect to be cleared in 18th Nov round for 2613
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


hi sumdur,

how curious you are to get know the prediction from an intelligent and handsome guy (ha ha ha ha). I can guess but it is a rule that you need to pay the consultancy charges to an astrologer before getting information from him. (ha ha ha). let me head towards your question. the below is only my opinion.

1. July is the starting year of the program year (2013-14). hence, for sure, the number of people lodged the EOI's with 60 points might be more than the predicted figures. 

2. In fact, in expat forum itself, 6 people having visa date till 17th july, 2013 and 13 people visa date till 27th july are waiting for their invites. this is one of the highest numbers in a month so far as far as expat fourm is concerned.

3. there might be huge rush of software engineers who were ready with ielts, assessment and lodged the EOI's in july, august, and september. this is a general principle.

4. despite this rush, software group has a good number of invites per round that is 86 under 189 and 489 visas. 

5. previous round (4th november, 2013) had witnessed the movement of 2613 people for about 18 days. 2nd round of october witnessed a movement of 13 days for ths same group. this was obviously a positive trend.

6. however, to me, i personally believe that there might be more than 50-60 people before 19/20th july, 2013 itself, who are either the members of other forums or not the members of any forum. besides, there might be few ones who are guided by immigration agents. 

So, definitely, the queue of 60 pointers can't go beyond 18th/19th of july, 2013 according to me. In fact, there are good chances that this invite might be ended on 17th july, 2013 itself. my perception may a discouraging one to few people but, no need to panic as everyone who lodged EOI will be invited but this pace might be picked up gradually and not at a steep increase. This is my personal opinion only and i am eager to know how accurate my predictions will be. I need to wait till the results in skill select are out.

warm regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

PkBlr said:


> Just 2 days to go for the next round of invitation.
> 
> What time(IST) is the invitation letter shared normally.
> 
> Just curious to know
> 
> -Pk


hi pk,

exactly at 12:00 am, on monday in Australia, skill select sends the invites to the people automatically. as the day light savings is about 5 hours and 30 minutes, the invitation round commences at 6:30 pm (indian time) on tomorrow (sunday for india and monday for Australia).

in fact, i checked my skill select account exactly at 6:30 pm and saw the eoi invited, but, i received the invite acknowledgement on my personal email id at about 6:45 pm, 15 minutes past the invite at eoi. Hence, i recommend you not to rely on email in your personal email id but to login in eoi account.

warm regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ann.ria.jacob said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am awaiting invitation I would like to know whether u applied PCC on request or PCC n medicals can be taken before allocating to case officer?


hi ann,

preparing for medicals and PCC depends on many things such as your nationality, the timelines for getting PCC, etc. If you are from singapore and for instance, if it takes about 30 days to get PCC from singapore, then immediately after getting the invite, you need to start the process of PCC and then medicals. this will ensure that all documents including medicals and pcc will be available for case officer when he is assigned for your case and this tactic reduces the visa processing times drastically. so, check out the processing time for getting pcc from your country (where you have been living) and tune your ideas accordingly. 

generally, the allocation of case officer is within 10 weeks for 189 visa but, i saw few people who got case officer allotted in a month also. so, think and decide based on this.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

What are the chances of getting invite for job code 261314 (software tester) in coming months? 

One more doubt, I have submitted EOI and SS application. Right now I have 60 points. On 1 Dec 2013, I will have 3 years of experience with reference from ACS assessment. Does my point count will increase by 5 automatically or I have to edit the application ?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> What are the chances of getting invite for job code 261314 (software tester) in coming months?
> 
> One more doubt, I have submitted EOI and SS application. Right now I have 60 points. On 1 Dec 2013, I will have 3 years of experience with reference from ACS assessment. Does my point count will increase by 5 automatically or I have to edit the application ?


hi friend,

generally, the invites will be sent to people in the very immediate invite rounds following the approval from the states. for instance, if you get an approval from Victoria on 20th November, 2013, you will get the invitation from DIAC in the first round of December. 

The auto-increment of points depends on how you entered the current employment credentials. If you have left the end date of current employer on condition that you are still working on same role, then skill select updates your existing points to 65 by adding 5 points under work experience. However, if you entered an end date, then you need to change it on 1st dec, 2013. But, it is a procedure to leave the end date of present company blank providing that you are still working there with same responsibilities. actually, i got an auto-update of extra 5 points for completion of 5 years of work experience and got an email from skill select regarding the same.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## emran

Hi Sathiya,

I am currently living in Saudi Arabia and will be moving to Pakistan in January for 3 months for company work. If I go to Pakistan I won't be able to request the PCC from Saudi Arabia as I lived here for 1 year. Do you think I apply for PCC now so I don't have to worry about it after?

Also I have researched on the Character Panel PDF it says I need DIAC requesting letter. Do I have to wait for it?

Thanks,


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friend,
> 
> generally, the invites will be sent to people in the very immediate invite rounds following the approval from the states. for instance, if you get an approval from Victoria on 20th November, 2013, you will get the invitation from DIAC in the first round of December.
> 
> The auto-increment of points depends on how you entered the current employment credentials. If you have left the end date of current employer on condition that you are still working on same role, then skill select updates your existing points to 65 by adding 5 points under work experience. However, if you entered an end date, then you need to change it on 1st dec, 2013. But, it is a procedure to leave the end date of present company blank providing that you are still working there with same responsibilities. actually, i got an auto-update of extra 5 points for completion of 5 years of work experience and got an email from skill select regarding the same.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Yes, I have left end date empty as I am working in same company with responsibilities. thanks a ton for clarification


----------



## maq_qatar

Sunlight11 said:


> As stated, Passport should do, and about the certification, this may help: Australian Citizenship – Designated list of occupations and professions
> 
> Even though it is for Australian nationals, but same logic should work for others too (See the last section at the bottom).


Thanks :clap2:


----------



## NeoWilson

G'day, less than fifteen hours to go


----------



## tyjupi

Where can I find state nominated occupational list? Is there s consolidated list or it is by each state? Any state sponsor 2613?


----------



## sathish#nsw

NeoWilson said:


> G'day, less than fifteen hours to go


Hi Neo,

What is your job code? if you're under 2613 then please add your name to the 2613 60 pointers list in this thread

regards,

sathish



ACS+ 261312 29/09/2011 :: IELTS 7 all :: EOI Submitted on 7th July 2013 60points :: Invitation ?? ray:


----------



## sathish#nsw

tyjupi said:


> Where can I find state nominated occupational list? Is there s consolidated list or it is by each state? Any state sponsor 2613?



Hi tyjupi,

find the link to NSW state occupation list below... unfortunately 2613 occupation has been suspended in NSW. I am not sure about other states.. 


http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/25147/NSW-State-Occupation-List.pdf


regards,


sathish


----------



## NeoWilson

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi Neo,
> 
> What is your job code? if you're under 2613 then please add your name to the 2613 60 pointers list in this thread
> 
> regards,
> 
> sathish
> 
> 
> 
> ACS+ 261312 29/09/2011 :: IELTS 7 all :: EOI Submitted on 7th July 2013 60points :: Invitation ?? ray:


221111 Accountant General :juggle:


----------



## Mattooose

sumdur said:


> Sathish,
> 
> I am sure that you will get invite this time..... best of luck.
> 
> I willhave to wait for next time.
> 
> Best of luck
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Hi Sumdur,
Last invitation round covered 18 days( 13th Jun to 1st July).
Hence you have a fair chance of getting in this round itself but it will not go beyond you..

Thanks,
Mattooose


----------



## maq_qatar

Hi,

All the best to july EOI candidates.

Regards,


----------



## huzefa85

Hi All,

I have submitted by ACS assessment on 26th Aug and am expecting a reply from them in the 1st week of Dec. Hoping all goes well, I should have 60 points and can apply for 189 visa.

I would like to know that if I submit EOI in 1st week of dec, going by the current trend, how much time does it take for invitation to come.
ANZSCO code is 261312 - Developer / Programmer


----------



## sumdur

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi sumdur,
> 
> how curious you are to get know the prediction from an intelligent and handsome guy (ha ha ha ha). I can guess but it is a rule that you need to pay the consultancy charges to an astrologer before getting information from him. (ha ha ha). let me head towards your question. the below is only my opinion.
> 
> 1. July is the starting year of the program year (2013-14). hence, for sure, the number of people lodged the EOI's with 60 points might be more than the predicted figures.
> 
> 2. In fact, in expat forum itself, 6 people having visa date till 17th july, 2013 and 13 people visa date till 27th july are waiting for their invites. this is one of the highest numbers in a month so far as far as expat fourm is concerned.
> 
> 3. there might be huge rush of software engineers who were ready with ielts, assessment and lodged the EOI's in july, august, and september. this is a general principle.
> 
> 4. despite this rush, software group has a good number of invites per round that is 86 under 189 and 489 visas.
> 
> 5. previous round (4th november, 2013) had witnessed the movement of 2613 people for about 18 days. 2nd round of october witnessed a movement of 13 days for ths same group. this was obviously a positive trend.
> 
> 6. however, to me, i personally believe that there might be more than 50-60 people before 19/20th july, 2013 itself, who are either the members of other forums or not the members of any forum. besides, there might be few ones who are guided by immigration agents.
> 
> So, definitely, the queue of 60 pointers can't go beyond 18th/19th of july, 2013 according to me. In fact, there are good chances that this invite might be ended on 17th july, 2013 itself. my perception may a discouraging one to few people but, no need to panic as everyone who lodged EOI will be invited but this pace might be picked up gradually and not at a steep increase. This is my personal opinion only and i am eager to know how accurate my predictions will be. I need to wait till the results in skill select are out.
> 
> warm regards,
> sathiya


Dear Sathiya, 

yes, I am ready to party with you in Oz ..... 

I am sure many of us are getting benefitted from people like you.

Lets see how accurate you predicted today.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sumdur said:


> Dear Sathiya,
> 
> yes, I am ready to party with you in Oz .....
> 
> I am sure many of us are getting benefitted from people like you.
> 
> Lets see how accurate you predicted today.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


hi sumdur,

below people might receive invites as per my perception yet it is only my point of view and guess. Let's see how much close my guess to reality.

*ethical_buger------189-----261313-----60-----1st July,2013
sathish#nsw-------189-----261312-----60-----7th July 2013
ahmednajam------189-----261111-----60-----8th July 2013
slvicky--------------489-----261313-----60-----9th July 2013
Thepan------------189-----261313-----60-----12th July 2013
ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013 (75% chances) *

i request the people in above list to update the status of their invitation as soon as they get to know about it. 

Cheer up guys! you are gonna get the golden emails...

keep me posted and pay me the consultancy fees if my predictions come true (ha ha ha). 

all the very best,

sathiya


----------



## huzefa85

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi sumdur,
> 
> below people might receive invites as per my perception yet it is only my point of view and guess. Let's see how much close my guess to reality.
> 
> *ethical_buger------189-----261313-----60-----1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw-------189-----261312-----60-----7th July 2013
> ahmednajam------189-----261111-----60-----8th July 2013
> slvicky--------------489-----261313-----60-----9th July 2013
> Thepan------------189-----261313-----60-----12th July 2013
> ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013 (75% chances) *
> 
> i request the people in above list to update the status of their invitation as soon as they get to know about it.
> 
> Cheer up guys! you are gonna get the golden emails...
> 
> keep me posted and pay me the consultancy fees if my predictions come true (ha ha ha).
> 
> all the very best,
> 
> sathiya


Hi sathiya,

I am new to this thread. Just to get clarification on the above post, you mean currently it take 4 months for the invitation to come ?
I might apply for EOI in 1st week of Dec (depending on ACS results). Does that mean I should expect the invitation only around April ? (with 60 points - 261312)


----------



## sathish#nsw

sumdur said:


> Sathish,
> 
> I am sure that you will get invite this time..... best of luck.
> 
> I willhave to wait for next time.
> 
> Best of luck
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur



Thanks Sumdur! Gud luck for you too! you also got fair chances to get the invitation tonite.. lets hope for the best :tea:


regards,
sathish


ACS+ 261312 29/09/2011 :: IELTS 7 all :: EOI Submitted on 7th July 2013 60points :: Invitation ?? ray:


----------



## armanvp

Hello Everyone,

First of all, thank you for all the people who guided me and gave me a sample of their Statutory Declaration. They helped me a lot. Now I have finished the draft of my Statutory Declaration and I'd like to refine them before I let my supervisors sign them.

Here are few points I'd like to check with you:
1. Would ACS or DIAC accepts the start and end dates of my Statutory Declaration if it only specifies Month and Year. (Example: January 2006 until January 2007)
2. I worked for 3 years for a consulting firm where I was assigned to multiple projects and so I have different managers for every project. Does this mean I have to have a Statutory Declaration for each of my managers to cover the whole working experience I had for this company?
3. If yes to the 2nd point above, Would it be an issue if my Statutory Declaration would look similar and have only differences on the manager details as well as some of the duties I had (most of my duties and responsibilities to the projects I was assigned are almost similar)

Thanks a lot.

Regards,
Arman


----------



## Oz_KS

Got my invitation under 189 just now. Applied on 6 July with 60 points. Congrats to those who get their invite in this round and all the best for the rest.


----------



## sathish#nsw

Hi Guys,

I got the invitation!!!!!!!  

regards,

sathish


----------



## NeoWilson

guess I will have to wait for next round then

EDIT: just logged in to EOI website and status is now INVITED  already added gov.au to my contacts but have yet to receive the email 

EDIT2: got it now. at 00:08

Congrats to others who were invited as well


----------



## llm2

HI all!

I just received my EOI. Sathiya thanks so much for answering my questions. My occupation is accountant and i submitted my EOI the 12/11/2013 with 60 points.

Good luck all!

:bounce:


----------



## sumdur

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the invitation!!!!!!!
> 
> regards,
> 
> sathish


Congrats ....

4 months wait.... and you succeed 

Best of luck for the next step.

No invitation for me in this round.....

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## SaiSundara

*Invited*

Hi Sathiya and all,

Received my invite few mins back... For ICT BA 261111 with 70 points , eoi on 4-nov.... Best wishes for all those who got invited and all awaiting an invite... God bless...

Thanks


----------



## sathish#nsw

sumdur said:


> Congrats ....
> 
> 4 months wait.... and you succeed
> 
> Best of luck for the next step.
> 
> No invitation for me in this round.....
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Thanks sumdur!! worst things would have happend if i was not invited this time.. i would ve lost my good job and kicked out of the country by end of next month...

watever!!! thanks everyone who was supportive...!! i knw this is not the visa... but a relief for me 


Good luck for you too... 60 pointers now can gain confidence.. they are now really inviting the 2613 60 pointers... 

regards,

sathish


----------



## PkBlr

Congrats to all of you who got the invitations.

I too received my invitation few minutes back. 

Occupation 261313(Software Engineer) under 189. I submitted EOI on 09-Nov-13 with 65 points.

This was really a big milestone after ACS.

All the best to others !!!!!!

BIG THANKS to Sathiya for keeping the motivation high in this club.

Cheers,
Pk


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the invitation!!!!!!!
> 
> regards,
> 
> sathish


hi satish,

congrats for getting an invite and best wishes for rest of the process.

i guessed it right, yet, i was unsure of sumdur's chances that is why i mentioned 75% of chances for him to get invite.

I think this round might have covered close to 17th July.

anyway, i am glad for you.

Sumdur will get an invite in next round for sure.

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

PkBlr said:


> Congrats to all of you who got the invitations.
> 
> I too received my invitation few minutes back.
> 
> Occupation 261313(Software Engineer) under 189. I submitted EOI on 09-Nov-13 with 65 points.
> 
> This was really a big milestone after ACS.
> 
> All the best to others !!!!!!
> 
> BIG THANKS to Sathiya for keeping the motivation high in this club.
> 
> Cheers,
> Pk


hi pk,

congrats for achieving such a milestone and really you deserved for it and my best wishes for visa application and grant.

cheers!

regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathish#nsw

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi satish,
> 
> congrats for getting an invite and best wishes for rest of the process.
> 
> i guessed it right, yet, i was unsure of sumdur's chances that is why i mentioned 75% of chances for him to get invite.
> 
> I think this round might have covered close to 17th July.
> 
> anyway, i am glad for you.
> 
> Sumdur will get an invite in next round for sure.
> 
> sathiya


thanks sathiya!!!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

SaiSundara said:


> Hi Sathiya and all,
> 
> Received my invite few mins back... For ICT BA 261111 with 70 points , eoi on 4-nov.... Best wishes for all those who got invited and all awaiting an invite... God bless...
> 
> Thanks


Hello sai,

many many congrats and i am really happy for you. Thanks for mentioning my name. to be true, you deserved it and i wish you best of luck for visa lodging.

congrats once again,

[email protected]
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

llm2 said:


> HI all!
> 
> I just received my EOI. Sathiya thanks so much for answering my questions. My occupation is accountant and i submitted my EOI the 12/11/2013 with 60 points.
> 
> Good luck all!
> 
> :bounce:


hey congrats,

mention that you got invite not EOI. actually EOI will be invited for visa lodging.

anyway, i wish you all the best for visa grant and hope you will get visa without any hassles.

best wishes,

sathiya


----------



## sumdur

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi satish,
> 
> congrats for getting an invite and best wishes for rest of the process.
> 
> i guessed it right, yet, i was unsure of sumdur's chances that is why i mentioned 75% of chances for him to get invite.
> 
> I think this round might have covered close to 17th July.
> 
> anyway, i am glad for you.
> 
> Sumdur will get an invite in next round for sure.
> 
> sathiya


Hey Sathiya,

yes ... my chances were less in this round

lets wait for others results, people between 7th July and 17th July for 2613 are yet to report.

Guys,

Please report your success.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## sathiyaseelan

NeoWilson said:


> guess I will have to wait for next round then
> 
> EDIT: just logged in to EOI website and status is now INVITED  already added gov.au to my contacts but have yet to receive the email
> 
> EDIT2: got it now. at 00:08
> 
> Congrats to others who were invited as well


hi neo,

are you still going to sit for ielts? (ha ha ha).

congrats for achieving this first success and now do you acknowledge my prediction power? (ha ha ha).

wish you best of luck for your visa process.

sathiya


----------



## saurabh_mgm

*18th Nov Invite*

Heartiest congratulations to all of you who have got the invite.
Special thanks to Sathiya for his valuable suggestions and assessment on the forum.

EOI: 19th July||60 points||2613||Invite:Awaited


----------



## maq_qatar

Oz_KS said:


> Got my invitation under 189 just now. Applied on 6 July with 60 points. Congrats to those who get their invite in this round and all the best for the rest.


Congr8s and all the best for further process.


----------



## maq_qatar

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the invitation!!!!!!!
> 
> regards,
> 
> sathish


Congra8s and time to celebrate now. Be ready for further process.


----------



## 8rash

Is there anybody who has received an invite for 2611 with 65 points?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Juancho

hi all,
have you guys got any updates for 2613?


----------



## Mattooose

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the invitation!!!!!!!
> 
> regards,
> 
> sathish


Congrats Brother 
All the best for the next step..


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

Hi

I have submitted my EOI on 8th nov with 60pts under 189.. I am a mechanical engineer(233512)..
Really happy for all who got invite and good luck for those who did not..
Seniors any idea about invite in my case?.. I don't have password for EOI so cannot check my status and i can only contact my agent in the morning....
Anyone pleas....

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## jre05

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi sumdur,
> 
> below people might receive invites as per my perception yet it is only my point of view and guess. Let's see how much close my guess to reality.
> 
> *ethical_buger------189-----261313-----60-----1st July,2013
> sathish#nsw-------189-----261312-----60-----7th July 2013
> ahmednajam------189-----261111-----60-----8th July 2013
> slvicky--------------489-----261313-----60-----9th July 2013
> Thepan------------189-----261313-----60-----12th July 2013
> ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013 (75% chances) *
> 
> i request the people in above list to update the status of their invitation as soon as they get to know about it.
> 
> Cheer up guys! you are gonna get the golden emails...
> 
> keep me posted and pay me the consultancy fees if my predictions come true (ha ha ha).
> 
> all the very best,
> 
> sathiya


ccham used to be around during all the invites, but today  Where is CCHAM :lalala:

CCHAMop2: wake up :brushteeth:


----------



## Sridev

jre05 said:


> ccham used to be around during all the invites, but today  Where is CCHAM :lalala:
> 
> CCHAMop2: wake up :brushteeth:


I got to know that 489 visa applicants will not get invited, and; therfore, CHHAM is no more interested in this forum. To be honest, I am feeling sorry for him and others who applied for the same visa.

Congrats to all invitees!

Regards,
Sridev


----------



## jre05

Sridev said:


> I got to know that 489 visa applicants will not get invited, and; therfore, CHHAM is no more interested in this forum. To be honest, I am feeling sorry for him and others who applied for the same visa.
> 
> Congrats to all invitees!
> 
> Regards,
> Sridev


Hello Sridev 

 Oh I just realized he is in 489. Well he used to be really nimble minded and smart in calculating things during every invite round. 

Very sorry that he is into 489. Let us all pray for him that he will get invite soon. 

CCHAM - Very sorry, don't worry if you haven't got an invite now. You'll get it soon. There is a Silver line in every cloud. Surely you'll get an invite my friend  CCHAM, if possible please help yourself with IELTS, I know its not easy, but it is possible. Please give a sincere thought and take quick action. 

Even I was off from this forum  I am going to be off again  I come in some days backhwell:

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Juancho

hi all,
i wonder if somebody now whether Thepan got invited or not? 
thanks in advance


----------



## vishwaq3

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi vishwa,
> 
> d*o immediately lodge EOI and skill select is a system that automatically calculates your individual and total points and updates them as and when required based the change in experience (for example from 7 years and 11 months to 8 years) or age (from 32 to 33). So, waiting till december, 2013 makes no sense*.
> 
> B*ut, ensure while enter the employment dates of your current company, you leave the end date blank on condition that you still work on same roles and in same company so that this current employment will be accumulated together leaving room for change in your points from 65 to 70 automatically. In fact, this is the procedure the candidates must follow while filling in the employment in EOI.*
> 
> *I don't know why you guys are much worrying about the filling in of ceilings in a month or so although the reality is a different story. See, for these 6 occupations, (2621 is also one among them), the balance seats must be available throughout the program (till end of June,2013). DIAC will not meet the quota within a couple of rounds. This scheme is called prorata and this is only applicable for 189 and 489 visas. the bottom line of this strategy is that equal number of people will be invited in upcoming rounds under 189 and 489. For your group, 2621, it is 11 seats per round under 189 and 489. I mean, 11 top scoring candidates from your occupation will be invited in every round under 189 and 489. *
> 
> *190 has a different story where DIAC has no influence on the selection procedures implemented by states but DIAC can ensure that no state invites more than allocated seats for them. So, don't combine these ceilings with 189 or 489. To be more specific, some state, for instance, SA has 100 seats for your group under 190, it can nominate these many seats in a week itself. so, the immediate invite round, may witness a drastic decrease of 100 seats from ceilings of 2621 group.
> *
> *on the other hand, another state, for instance, VIC, may follow stringent rules and may have a cap for every month to nominate candidates under 190 for 2621 group, so the places reduced from general yearly ceilings for this group may be steady. This selection process is solely decided by each state and DIAC has nothing to do with it. why, you people, who lodged EoI under 189, worry about 190 sponsorship and change in ceilings because of 190 nominations. Means, if 2621 has observed a drastic decline of 300 seats in a round, most of them are belong to 190 visa. Please understand this reality well before questioning 189's selection rules*.
> 
> vishwa, for sure, in first round of december, 2013, you will get an invite, as holding 70 points is more than enough to get an invite. The last round witnessed a 65 pointer as the last invitee. Also, there will 11 people holding 70 points as you are. So, you need not worry about your invite. In the worst case, 2nd round of december will be your dream round.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

Thank you very much. I took your advice and submitted EOI today. The ACS skills assessment said the employment after Nov 2005 can be considered. Should I use Nov 1 date in my EOI or Dec 1 date. I used Nov 1 and I got 70 points for now. If this has to be changed I can go ahead and change it.

Thanks a lot for your help.
Vishwa


----------



## Thepan

*😊😊*

Hi I got the invite today, 
189 261313 eoi 12th July 2013, eoi selected on 18th Nov. 

Congrats for whom got the invite today and best wishes for the rest.
Regards, 
Thepan


----------



## Juancho

Thepan said:


> Hi I got the invite today,
> 189 261313 eoi 12th July 2013, eoi selected on 18th Nov.
> 
> Congrats for whom got the invite today and best wishes for the rest.
> Regards,
> Thepan


thanks buddy for let us know an congrats for the invite


----------



## felix2020

Juancho said:


> thanks buddy for let us know an congrats for the invite


Did you get invited today ?


----------



## felix2020

Sridev said:


> I got to know that 489 visa applicants will not get invited, and; therfore, CHHAM is no more interested in this forum. To be honest, I am feeling sorry for him and others who applied for the same visa.
> 
> Congrats to all invitees!
> 
> Regards,
> Sridev


How do you know that 489 applicants are not getting invited ?


----------



## Juancho

not yet


----------



## jre05

Juancho said:


> not yet


Be ready  Next round you are sure to receive invite Dec 2nd is your day 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## felix2020

Juancho said:


> not yet


So we can say that July 12 is the cut-off date for 60 pointers in 2613. 

You have a very good chance of getting invited in the next round.


----------



## felix2020

jre05 said:


> Be ready  Next round you are sure to receive invite Dec 2nd is your day
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Does anyone have any update on 489 applicants ?


----------



## Sridev

felix2020 said:


> How do you know that 489 applicants are not getting invited ?


Hi there!

Because CHHAN and another guy both were researching on this visa type and seeking info on who got invited, who didn't. After a while, they requested skill select to cast a light on why some of them are not invited even if they have 65 points or submitted their EOI in the first week of June. Here, they were replied from the skill select team saying that for 6 golden occupations, they will not issue any invitations for 489 visa type. 

Sridev


----------



## felix2020

Sridev said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Because CHHAN and another guy both were researching on this visa type and seeking info on who got invited, who didn't. After a while, they requested skill select to cast a light on why some of them are not invited even if they have 65 points or submitted their EOI in the first week of June. Here, they were replied from the skill select team saying that for 6 golden occupations, they will not issue any invitations for 489 visa type.
> 
> Sridev


I have a friend who lodged his EOI for 489 under 2613. Is it temporary or 489 is permanently removed from golden 6 occupations ?


----------



## Sridev

felix2020 said:


> I have a friend who lodged his EOI for 489 under 2613. Is it temporary or 489 is permanently removed from golden 6 occupations ?


Not utterly removed. However, yes, it's not going to fetch invitations as long as people for 189 visa queuing up, and we know 2613 is very competitive. Nevertheless, I would not establish an opinion that 489 people will not get an invite at all. See, I have sortcomings in this area. Hence, I urge Sathiya to have a say about it since he, I suppose, has extensive knowledge about it.

Regards,
Sridev


----------



## felix2020

Sridev said:


> Not utterly removed. However, yes, it's not going to fetch invitations as long as people for 189 visa queuing up, and we know 2613 is very competitive. Nevertheless, I would not establish an opinion that 489 people will not get an invite at all. See, I have sortcomings in this area. Hence, I urge Sathiya to have a say about it since he, I suppose, has extensive knowledge about it.
> 
> Regards,
> Sridev


Well, in that sense, it looks like that 489 people are never getting invited because there will never be any shortage of 189 applicants with 60 points.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

llm2 said:


> HI all!
> 
> I just received my EOI. Sathiya thanks so much for answering my questions. My occupation is accountant and i submitted my EOI the 12/11/2013 with 60 points.
> 
> Good luck all!
> 
> :bounce:


Hi!
You applied on 12th nov 2013 and got invite too!!
Pretty super speed man!!
Congrats!!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

vishwaq3 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Thank you very much. I took your advice and submitted EOI today. The ACS skills assessment said the employment after Nov 2005 can be considered. Should I use Nov 1 date in my EOI or Dec 1 date. I used Nov 1 and I got 70 points for now. If this has to be changed I can go ahead and change it.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help.
> Vishwa


hi vishwa,

actually after november, 2005 means the starting of your skilled employment should be from december, 2005. in other words, november, 2005 must not be included. so, do change it to 1st december, 2005. 

regards,
sathiya


----------



## maq_qatar

Thepan said:


> Hi I got the invite today,
> 189 261313 eoi 12th July 2013, eoi selected on 18th Nov.
> 
> Congrats for whom got the invite today and best wishes for the rest.
> Regards,
> Thepan


Congr8s Thepan!!!layball:


----------



## maq_qatar

huzefa85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted by ACS assessment on 26th Aug and am expecting a reply from them in the 1st week of Dec. Hoping all goes well, I should have 60 points and can apply for 189 visa.
> 
> I would like to know that if I submit EOI in 1st week of dec, going by the current trend, how much time does it take for invitation to come.
> ANZSCO code is 261312 - Developer / Programmer


Hi Huzefa,

As per the current EOI selection for 2613 average 14-15 days backlog. 

Still july candidate are waiting for their invitation. You can calculate your selection time with this pace.

My EOI submission date is 31-Aug-13 and as per this pace I am expecting my invitation in 2nd invitation round in Jan-13 or first round in Feb-13

All the best!!

Regards,


----------



## Guest

Sridev said:


> Not utterly removed. However, yes, it's not going to fetch invitations as long as people for 189 visa queuing up, and we know 2613 is very competitive. Nevertheless, I would not establish an opinion that 489 people will not get an invite at all. See, I have sortcomings in this area. Hence, I urge Sathiya to have a say about it since he, I suppose, has extensive knowledge about it.
> 
> Regards,
> Sridev


 This has to be rubbish as 489 is a higher priority than 189 so it is irrelevant how many 189 applicants are waiting.


----------



## Sridev

_shel said:


> This has to be rubbish as 489 is a higher priority than 189 so it is irrelevant how many 189 applicants are waiting.


Mate,
It's not rubbish. It's true. 489 visa does not have a higher priority than 189 visa.


----------



## vishwaq3

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi vishwa,
> 
> actually after november, 2005 means the starting of your skilled employment should be from december, 2005. in other words, november, 2005 must not be included. so, do change it to 1st december, 2005.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Ok.. Let me do that. Is it ok to change EOI frequently?

Alo how can I find out the date for next round. I feel bad for not submitting the EOI before this round  I got my assessment done on 11/13.

Thanks
Vishwa


----------



## Guest

Sridev said:


> Mate,
> It's not rubbish. It's true. 489 visa does not have a higher priority than 189 visa.


 SS 489 is a higher priority than 189. FS 489 is the same priority Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times


----------



## Sridev

Hi shel!
I hope u know that the discussion is about 6 golden occupations, and 489 eoi applicants have no chance at the moment.


----------



## cooluno

vishwaq3 said:


> Ok.. Let me do that. Is it ok to change EOI frequently?
> 
> Alo how can I find out the date for next round. I feel bad for not submitting the EOI before this round  I got my assessment done on 11/13.
> 
> Thanks
> Vishwa


Hi Vishwa,
Invitation rounds are always the 1st and 3rd mondays of the month, unless it is a holiday in Australia.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 8th nov with 60pts under 189.. I am a mechanical engineer(233512)..
> Really happy for all who got invite and good luck for those who did not..
> Seniors any idea about invite in my case?.. I don't have password for EOI so cannot check my status and i can only contact my agent in the morning....
> Anyone pleas....
> 
> Regards
> Surjeet
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


Hello....

Any guess on my case please .....

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## Juancho

hi all, 
so what do you guys think was the cut off for 2613 this round?


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Juancho said:


> hi all,
> so what do you guys think was the cut off for 2613 this round?


Did u get the invite ?


----------



## sandspr

*Congrats*

Hi 

Congratulations everyone who recieved the invitation and all the best to others who are waiting for the Invitation. Hope for the best 

Regards
Sandy


----------



## Juancho

King_of_the_ring said:


> Did u get the invite ?


no i didnt buddy


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

NeoWilson said:


> guess I will have to wait for next round then
> 
> EDIT: just logged in to EOI website and status is now INVITED  already added gov.au to my contacts but have yet to receive the email
> 
> EDIT2: got it now. at 00:08
> 
> Congrats to others who were invited as well


Hi Buddy

Congrats for the invitation..

may i know how many points you have claimed for your application?


----------



## tracekd

*2613 EOI DoE 12-Jul-13*



Juancho said:


> hi all,
> so what do you guys think was the cut off for 2613 this round?


congrats to Thepan and all who received 

latest I've seen for 2613 is with EOI DoE 12 Jul 2013 which is Thepan. Does anybody have any other date later than this who received an invite for 2613?


----------



## SAind

*Family sponsored visa*

HI sathiya,
I had filled the EOI for 2613 - programmer on 30/07/2013 with 60 points including family sponsore.
IN the 4th november round they have stated that "no invitations were issued to Skilled – Regional (Subclass 489 (Provisional) – Family Sponsored " .
so wat will happs in my case. can u please clear it .
thanx


----------



## anp2013

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi vishwa,
> 
> actually after november, 2005 means the starting of your skilled employment should be from december, 2005. in other words, november, 2005 must not be included. so, do change it to 1st december, 2005.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

I need a clarification on similar ground. 

I have started working in IT from July 1999, but my graduation was not in IT. Along with my graduation I have done my GNIIT and later I have joined for part time Master of Science (IT) and completed in April 2006. So as part of my ACS assessment they have mentioned the following in the letter "The following employment after October 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (software Engineer) of the ANSCO code”. But also listed down all my experience from July 1999 except removing nearly 4 years of experience. 

1. So when I update EOI should I consider my experience only after Oct 2006 or what ever listed in my ACS letter?

2. In EOI form they are not asking whether the experience is recognized by ACS or not. They are just asking "Is the employment is related to nominated occupation?" So why can't we consider the relevant experience even ACS didn't consider them?

3. As of now I have 60 points, but if I consider the experience after Oct 2006 then 5 points will get reduced. So what's your thoughts/ risk assessment?

Your guidance on this will be much appreciated.

Regards
Anoop

2613 - 60 Points - EOI Submitted on 21 Aug 2013 - Awaiting invite???


----------



## NeoWilson

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi Buddy
> 
> Congrats for the invitation..
> 
> may i know how many points you have claimed for your application?


60 points  Accountant General


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

NeoWilson said:


> 60 points  Accountant General


Great

Looking at your case, it seems like i should have also got..need to confirm from my agent ..


----------



## NeoWilson

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi neo,
> 
> are you still going to sit for ielts? (ha ha ha).
> 
> congrats for achieving this first success and now do you acknowledge my prediction power? (ha ha ha).
> 
> wish you best of luck for your visa process.
> 
> sathiya


:lalala: I think my total damage for IELTS is about 2000aud+ , :eek2: don't make fun of that haha :fencing: 

Now I have to wait for CO allocation and for the CO to give me a HAP ID for medical T_T hope I will have one soon


----------



## tyjupi

How many attempts? I have done my second round of IELTS. First round miss by 0.5 for writing. Actually should try my luck to request for an appeal.

Anyway, waiting for round 2 result to be out this week.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

tyjupi said:


> How many attempts? I have done my second round of IELTS. First round miss by 0.5 for writing. Actually should try my luck to request for an appeal.
> 
> Anyway, waiting for round 2 result to be out this week.


Hi Bro

Dont get disheartened... There are many who have already appeared 6 or 7 times.. I know its very frustrating.. Even i fell short by 0.5 marks in speaking in my first attempt but scored in second ..
Stay focused and be ready for anything.. 
Good luck!!!


----------



## vishalvigg

Hi Saind

I am also in the same boat as you, So please update me if you will get any information regarding invitation. 

Thanks


----------



## tyjupi

Thanks Bro. 

I will not give up but my time is running out. Will be 33 this July 2014.


----------



## SAind

*Family sponsorship*

Hi all,

I had submitted my EOI for 2613 - Programmer on 30/07/2013 under family sponsor,
Hope u guys saw the 4th november 2013 eoi result , it show that
" no invitations were issued to Skilled – Regional (Subclass 489 (Provisional) – Family Sponsored "

Iam much worried abt this. wat will happs to my case. any suggession.

thanx


----------



## danielxu

I got my invitation this morning: 261313, 60 points, 14/07/2013


----------



## SAind

*family sponsor*



vishalvigg said:


> Hi Saind
> 
> I am also in the same boat as you, So please update me if you will get any information regarding invitation.
> 
> Thanks


so when did u submitted the EOI


----------



## Mattooose

SAind said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had submitted my EOI for 2613 - Programmer on 30/07/2013 under family sponsor,
> Hope u guys saw the 4th november 2013 eoi result , it show that
> " no invitations were issued to Skilled – Regional (Subclass 489 (Provisional) – Family Sponsored "
> 
> Iam much worried abt this. wat will happs to my case. any suggession.
> 
> thanx


Hi ,
It is not good news for 489 
489 applicants are given invitations only if 189 applicants are exhausted.
As you would be knowing, 2613 is one among the 6 occupations listed by the immigration departments having a huge number of applicants. Hence chances are very less that 489 for 2613 will get invitation. 
One of the expat member Ccham has received a reply from the australian immigration department that confirms this..


----------



## Mattooose

tracekd said:


> congrats to Thepan and all who received
> 
> latest I've seen for 2613 is with EOI DoE 12 Jul 2013 which is Thepan. Does anybody have any other date later than this who received an invite for 2613?


14th is the latest date with currently info we have..
DanielXU got the invitation...


----------



## Mattooose

New List ...

Moksh--------------489-----261313-----65-----26th Sept
ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
psuresh0207-------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
sam2304---------189----2613??-----60---26th Sept 2013
australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
rahul.tiwari----189---XXXXXX-----60 ---27th September, 2013
kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
Sridev--------189----2613-------60------26 October 2013
npraneethreddy--189----261313----60----08th November 2013


----------



## svspavan

Mattooose said:


> New List ...
> 
> Moksh--------------489-----261313-----65-----26th Sept
> ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
> sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
> Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
> Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
> nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
> sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
> Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
> Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
> ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
> xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
> tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
> Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
> sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
> maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
> psuresh0207-------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
> Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
> sam2304---------189----2613??-----60---26th Sept 2013
> australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
> rahul.tiwari----189---XXXXXX-----60 ---27th September, 2013
> kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
> maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
> Sridev--------189----2613-------60------26 October 2013
> svspavan--------189----261313----60----05th November 2013
> npraneethreddy--189----261313----60----08th November 2013



Updated my details...!


----------



## King_of_the_ring

I think 4800 would be exhausted v soon. I was so unlucky that I got ACS result on 25th of September 2013. When I filed the EOI I was one month 5 days short. I had 3 more months of experience at the start of the career which I did not claim. Now I have sent a review application which might take a while to get through . Although other guys on the other threads told me that they got 5-10 days to get their application. My case officer told me I would get in 4 weeks. So I would be able to resubmit my EOI in December 2013. By the way EOIs results are showing I am pretty sure 4800 limit would be exhaust v soon.


----------



## Mattooose

King_of_the_ring said:


> I think 4800 would be exhausted v soon. I was so unlucky that I got ACS result on 25th of September 2013. When I filed the EOI I was one month 5 days short. I had 3 more months of experience at the start of the career which I did not claim. Now I have sent a review application which might take a while to get through . Although other guys on the other threads told me that they got 5-10 days to get their application. My case officer told me I would get in 4 weeks. So I would be able to resubmit my EOI in December 2013. By the way EOIs results are showing I am pretty sure 4800 limit would be exhaust v soon.


Hi,
it will stay till july...Dont worry...
They are issuing the invitation for 2613 on a pro-rata basis from september onwards..
This means that they 
1)calculated the number of slots left (4800 minus total invitation sent till sept) and this was approximately around 3900...
2)Calculated the number of invitation rounds left (twice a month from sept till july) = 20..
3) 3900/20 = 185 ..This is the number of invitations sent per invitation round of 2613 and ensure that the quota is available till July...


----------



## King_of_the_ring

But the pbm is that the pointer is not moving forward from July EOI submissions onwards. 

Last time the EOI was 1st july 2013. This time I have not seen any one with EOI more than 14th or 13th July 2013. Means it got stuck there and last time they gave ppl around 300 invitations.


----------



## tracekd

New List ...

Moksh--------------489-----261313-----65-----26th Sept
ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
psuresh0207-------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
sam2304---------189----2613??-----60---26th Sept 2013
australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
rahul.tiwari----189---XXXXXX-----60 ---27th September, 2013
kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
Sridev--------189----2613-------60------26 October 2013
svspavan--------189----261313----60----05th November 2013
npraneethreddy--189----261313----60----08th November 2013


Moksh, ccham, sumdur could you pls confirm whether you received an invitation?


----------



## visitkangaroos

Mattooose said:


> Hi,
> it will stay till july...Dont worry...
> They are issuing the invitation for 2613 on a pro-rata basis from september onwards..
> This means that they
> 1)calculated the number of slots left (4800 minus total invitation sent till sept) and this was approximately around 3900...
> 2)Calculated the number of invitation rounds left (twice a month from sept till july) = 20..
> 3) 3900/20 = 185 ..This is the number of invitations sent per invitation round of 2613 and ensure that the quota is available till July...


But the point of concern is that it changed a bit in the 4th November invitation rounds. If you see, the number of invitations in this round was approximately 400.

There is a possibility that they issue no invitations in the second cycle of this month.

Also the invitation round results are published quiet late on Skillselect, say for 4th November round I could see the results only on 13th, and it has been similar for previous invitations rounds.

Is there a way that we can see the results earlier?


----------



## King_of_the_ring

visitkangaroos said:


> But the point of concern is that it changed a bit in the 4th November invitation rounds. If you see, the number of invitations in this round was approximately 400.
> 
> There is a possibility that they issue no invitations in the second cycle of this month.
> 
> Also the invitation round results are published quiet late on Skillselect, say for 4th November round I could see the results only on 13th, and it has been similar for previous invitations rounds.
> 
> Is there a way that we can see the results earlier?


No - I don't think so u can't see the results. So probably u would get the results some where around 30th November


----------



## sumdur

Dear fellow 60 pointers,

DanielXU EOI 14th July have reported getting the invite. Congrats Daniel for your sucess

Guys, Its a positive sign, it means as the rounds are happening every 14 days and the list of 14 days is getting cleared (with a lag of 4.5 months)

C'mon..... to have a unristricted VISA 189, we are having some pains Or otherwise SS shortcut is VIC is even available now

so 2613 , 60 pointers .... be sure, we all will be invited, its matter of waiting few more days.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## King_of_the_ring

sumudur,

See the other side of the plains tooo 

180+ ppl in round .. already 2500 are gone ... 14th July 2013 is the last invite date .. So I am just saying it might exhaust the quota for 2613 ( 4800 ) till the time it reaches us!


----------



## sumdur

King_of_the_ring said:


> sumudur,
> 
> See the other side of the plains tooo
> 
> 180+ ppl in round .. already 2500 are gone ... 14th July 2013 is the last invite date .. So I am just saying it might exhaust the quota for 2613 ( 4800 ) till the time it reaches us!


Dear King of the Ring,

I am in this game since last 5 months. You might not be there when these pro-rata rule came. 

1. The pro-rata rule is designed for golden 6 so that any the eligible new enterent should NOT face the "Quota Finished" situation till July 2014.

2. The sudden surge of invitation you saw in 4th Nov round might be because some of the SS might have issued their VISA's (please refer Sathiya previous post in this thread)

So as long as you have eligibility of 60 points and petions to wait for 189 you will succeed. This is current mantra.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Well I hope it works out like that as per ur say. 

I am following the statistics when ACS was not deducting 2 years or so before April 2013.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

*Got invitation*

Hello friends

I have just got a confirmation call from my agent that i have got invitation......
Thank you everyone for your support & help....
Good luck to those who didn't this time..
soooooooooooooo happy :tea::bounce:


----------



## tracekd

sumdur said:


> Dear King of the Ring,
> 
> I am in this game since last 5 months. You might not be there when these pro-rata rule came.
> 
> 1. The pro-rata rule is designed for golden 6 so that any the eligible new enterent should NOT face the "Quota Finished" situation till July 2014.
> 
> 2. The sudden surge of invitation you saw in 4th Nov round might be because some of the SS might have issued their VISA's (please refer Sathiya previous post in this thread)
> 
> So as long as you have eligibility of 60 points and petions to wait for 189 you will succeed. This is current mantra.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


well said Sumdur.

Hi King of the ring, 

few more points in addition to what sumdur said:

All the pro-rata thing happened during end of July. So there have been no rounds during August for 2613 which caused even more new EOI pile up. 
Now we are seeing that list is moving quite fast, for ex. earlier rounds had moved by couple of days however now it is moving by 14 days (EOI DoE), we certainly have a very good chance of getting quick invitations.

Once the mark crosses mid August DoE, rest of the rounds will move the DoE even faster may be by 20 days. 
So be patient and enjoy the time back home :tea: because after getting 189 you might not be able to spend much time there :car:


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I have just got a confirmation call from my agent that i have invitation......
> soooooooooooooo happy :tea::bounce:


hello surjeet,

i am happy for your achievement and congrats for winning in the first phase of immigration. My wishes will be there to everyone till they get visas.

best of luck,

sathiya


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello surjeet,
> 
> i am happy for your achievement and congrats for winning in the first phase of immigration. My wishes will be there to everyone till they get visas.
> 
> best of luck,
> 
> sathiya


Thank you very much sathiya..

You are true sathiya(friend) on this thread for every member


----------



## tracekd

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I have just got a confirmation call from my agent that i have got invitation......
> Thank you everyone for your support & help....
> Good luck to those who didn't this time..
> soooooooooooooo happy :tea::bounce:


congrats Surjeet  have party


----------



## Juancho

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello surjeet,
> 
> i am happy for your achievement and congrats for winning in the first phase of immigration. My wishes will be there to everyone till they get visas.
> 
> best of luck,
> 
> sathiya


hi sathiya,
i wonder if you could please explain to me the reason why they issued 380 invitations the 4 of November round, i sorry to bother you and thanks in advance for you assistance.


----------



## SAind

Mattooose said:


> Hi ,
> It is not good news for 489
> 489 applicants are given invitations only if 189 applicants are exhausted.
> As you would be knowing, 2613 is one among the 6 occupations listed by the immigration departments having a huge number of applicants. Hence chances are very less that 489 for 2613 will get invitation.
> One of the expat member Ccham has received a reply from the australian immigration department that confirms this..


HI,
If anybody with 489 FS got invitation in this round.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Lets hope


----------



## ccham

tracekd said:


> New List ...
> 
> Moksh--------------489-----261313-----65-----26th Sept
> ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
> sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
> Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
> Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
> nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
> sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
> Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
> Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
> ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
> xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
> tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
> Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
> sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
> maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
> psuresh0207-------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
> Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
> sam2304---------189----2613??-----60---26th Sept 2013
> australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
> rahul.tiwari----189---XXXXXX-----60 ---27th September, 2013
> kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
> maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
> Sridev--------189----2613-------60------26 October 2013
> svspavan--------189----261313----60----05th November 2013
> npraneethreddy--189----261313----60----08th November 2013
> 
> 
> Moksh, ccham, sumdur could you pls confirm whether you received an invitation?



don't consider 489FS applicants including me because we are not going invited this year. think only about 189


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

tracekd said:


> congrats Surjeet  have party


Thank you very much bro...
Wish you very good luck for your application...May you too get invite soon


----------



## King_of_the_ring

ccham said:


> don't consider 489FS applicants including me because we are not going invited this year. think only about 189


U did not even get the invite ?


----------



## ccham

King_of_the_ring said:


> U did not even get the invite ?


yes man, i have almost give up because they have confirmed that they will not issue a single 489FS visa until 189 is over. so most probably 489FS visa will not issue for this year for the golden 6 occupations


----------



## tracekd

ccham said:


> yes man, i have almost give up because they have confirmed that they will not issue a single 489FS visa until 189 is over. so most probably 489FS visa will not issue for this year for the golden 6 occupations


hi ccham, sorry to hear but you should get an invite by March or so for sure because by then all 189 will receive invites with lag of 5-10 days. And for sure, quota is going to remain till them, don't worry bro  we'll meet in AUS


----------



## ashish1137

armanvp said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> First of all, thank you for all the people who guided me and gave me a sample of their Statutory Declaration. They helped me a lot. Now I have finished the draft of my Statutory Declaration and I'd like to refine them before I let my supervisors sign them.
> 
> Here are few points I'd like to check with you:
> 1. Would ACS or DIAC accepts the start and end dates of my Statutory Declaration if it only specifies Month and Year. (Example: January 2006 until January 2007)
> 2. I worked for 3 years for a consulting firm where I was assigned to multiple projects and so I have different managers for every project. Does this mean I have to have a Statutory Declaration for each of my managers to cover the whole working experience I had for this company?
> 3. If yes to the 2nd point above, Would it be an issue if my Statutory Declaration would look similar and have only differences on the manager details as well as some of the duties I had (most of my duties and responsibilities to the projects I was assigned are almost similar)
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Regards,
> Arman


Hi Arman,

Please find my response below:

1. Yes, normally wveryone gives dates. But it is mentioned in booklet 6 that even if a candidate gives dates, they will consider only the months. So even if you are giving months. Thqt woukd suffice.
2. No, the duties and responsibilities are for entire duration and common with respect to your role in the organization. So you can get you declerarion signed fron any of the managers preferably with whom you feel more comfortable.
3. Since 2nd point is no so 3rd point stands nul and void. 

Regards
Ashish


----------



## ccham

tracekd said:


> hi ccham, sorry to hear but you should get an invite by March or so for sure because by then all 189 will receive invites with lag of 5-10 days. And for sure, quota is going to remain till them, don't worry bro  we'll meet in AUS


thanks buddy, i'm praying for that


----------



## sandspr

ccham said:


> don't consider 489FS applicants including me because we are not going invited this year. think only about 189


Can you please add me to the list 

sandspr--------189----261311----60----09th November 2013


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Juancho said:


> hi sathiya,
> i wonder if you could please explain to me the reason why they issued 380 invitations the 4 of November round, i sorry to bother you and thanks in advance for you assistance.


hi *JUNACHO, KING_OF_THE RING, VISITKANGAROOS*,

i am explaining the reason behind your question for 10th time, i guess (ha ha ha).

*I don't know why you guys are much worrying about the filling in of ceilings in a month or so although the reality is a different story. See, for these 6 occupations, (2621 is also one among them), the balance seats must be available throughout the program (till end of June,2013). DIAC will not meet the quota within a couple of rounds. This scheme is called prorata and this is only applicable for 189 and 489 visas. the bottom line of this strategy is that equal number of people will be invited in upcoming rounds under 189 and 489. For your group, 2621, it is 11 seats per round under 189 and 489. I mean, 11 top scoring candidates from your occupation will be invited in every round under 189 and 489. 

190 has a different story where DIAC has no influence on the selection procedures implemented by states but DIAC can ensure that no state invites more than allocated seats for them. So, don't combine these ceilings with 189 or 489. To be more specific, some state, for instance, SA has 100 seats for your group under 190, it can nominate these many seats in a week itself. so, the immediate invite round, may witness a drastic decrease of 100 seats from ceilings of 2621 group. 

on the other hand, another state, for instance, VIC, may follow stringent rules and may have a cap for every month to nominate candidates under 190 for 2621 group, so the places reduced from general yearly ceilings for this group may be steady. This selection process is solely decided by each state and DIAC has nothing to do with it. why, you people, who lodged EoI under 189, worry about 190 sponsorship and change in ceilings because of 190 nominations. Means, if 2621 has observed a drastic decline of 300 seats in a round, most of them are belong to 190 visa. Please understand this reality well before questioning 189's selection rules.*

warm regards,
sathiya


----------



## Mattooose

ccham said:


> thanks buddy, i'm praying for that


May be it is a dumb question but still I would like to ask you...
Is it not possible for you to apply for 189 now ?
what was the criteria that made you prefer 489 ?


----------



## 5ab

Anyone with 2339....i applied for eoi on 9th oct with 65 pts...still waiting for invitation


----------



## ccham

Mattooose said:


> May be it is a dumb question but still I would like to ask you...
> Is it not possible for you to apply for 189 now ?
> what was the criteria that made you prefer 489 ?


thing is scoring 7 for each module in IELTS. most of you guys have made it but still i could not do it that's why i'm stuck in 489FS.


----------



## Sam2304

ccham said:


> thing is scoring 7 for each module in IELTS. most of you guys have made it but still i could not do it that's why i'm stuck in 489FS.


Are you still trying for IELTS?


----------



## Sam2304

Also can someone please update my eoi submission date in list...its 24th and not 26th


----------



## ashish1137

sathish#nsw said:


> Thanks sumdur!! worst things would have happend if i was not invited this time.. i would ve lost my good job and kicked out of the country by end of next month...
> 
> watever!!! thanks everyone who was supportive...!! i knw this is not the visa... but a relief for me
> 
> Good luck for you too... 60 pointers now can gain confidence.. they are now really inviting the 2613 60 pointers...
> 
> regards,
> 
> sathish


All is well that ends well sathish. All the best to you for future.


----------



## kia_amir

*2334 waiting for invitation*

Hi guys,
I have applied for EOI on 10th of July (189 subclass) in 2334 code (Electronics engineer) with 60 points and still got no invitation!. Could you please tell me when i could get my invitation regarding the fact that 2613 60 pointers (Which is a more tough code and competition is higher) are getting their invitation.


----------



## Mattooose

ccham said:


> thing is scoring 7 for each module in IELTS. most of you guys have made it but still i could not do it that's why i'm stuck in 489FS.


7 is not so tough...It requires a little effort ..thats it....
I had gone to an academy..they a gave a lot of tips...made me practice ...
I realized that with those tips, simple english is enough to fetch 7 points..sophisticated vocabulary is not required...
I strongly recommend you should join some similiar academies in your country and give it a try..atleast once...


----------



## Rokar

Hi

I have done my EOI on 14th nov. Can anyone let me know tentatively when i will be getting the invitation to lodge the visa.
For this year (2013) there are only 3 more rounds. One is today which would have been completed and two more rounds will be there in December.

Some inputs will help me to get some idea.

261312:ACS: 15/10/2013 |IELTS: L7.5/R7/W7/S8.5|189: 14/11/13 (60 points) |INVITE : ?


----------



## Sam2304

Rokar said:


> Hi
> 
> I have done my EOI on 14th nov. Can anyone let me know tentatively when i will be getting the invitation to lodge the visa.
> For this year (2013) there are only 3 more rounds. One is today which would have been completed and two more rounds will be there in December.
> 
> Some inputs will help me to get some idea.
> 
> 261312:ACS: 15/10/2013 |IELTS: L7.5/R7/W7/S8.5|189: 14/11/13 (60 points) |INVITE : ?


Should be in march-april 2014


----------



## Sam2304

Mattooose said:


> 7 is not so tough...It requires a little effort ..thats it....
> I had gone to an academy..they a gave a lot of tips...made me practice ...
> I realized that with those tips, simple english is enough to fetch 7 points..sophisticated vocabulary is not required...
> I strongly recommend you should join some similiar academies in your country and give it a try..atleast once...


Agree with mattoose....i too sat for ielts 3 times n succeeded at third attempt. You will get lots of tips and materials on internet. The key is to practise. Blog of ryan helped a lot in my case


----------



## emran

Hi Guys,

I have a query, I have applied for WA SS on 4th November and got first contact on 6th Nov and replied back on 11th Nov. I was expecting an invitation on 18th Nov as I thought the applications for 263111 should be less as the occupation was included on 28th October. But I didn't get the reply, can anyone please explain? Am I being too naive?


----------



## mjamal14

_shel said:


> This has to be rubbish as 489 is a higher priority than 189 so it is irrelevant how many 189 applicants are waiting.


The points scores and the visa dates of effect cut-offs for these occupations in the 4 Novemberr 2013 invitation round were as follows:
Note: Below points score and visa date of effect is for Skilled Indepenent (Subclass 189) and no invitations were issued to Skilled – Regional (Subclass 489 (Provisional) – Family Sponsored

SkillSelect


----------



## 2013

Got invite, 263111 ; 60 points 
7 days


----------



## emran

2013 said:


> Got invite, 263111 ; 60 points
> 7 days


Congrats Bro,

I also have same points, same occupation and also applied on 11th November but heard nothing. Is it random? How do they decide?


----------



## ashish1137

2013 said:


> Got invite, 263111 ; 60 points
> 7 days





Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I have just got a confirmation call from my agent that i have got invitation......
> Thank you everyone for your support & help....
> Good luck to those who didn't this time..
> soooooooooooooo happy :tea::bounce:





danielxu said:


> I got my invitation this morning: 261313, 60 points, 14/07/2013





PkBlr said:


> Congrats to all of you who got the invitations.
> 
> I too received my invitation few minutes back.
> 
> Occupation 261313(Software Engineer) under 189. I submitted EOI on 09-Nov-13 with 65 points.
> 
> This was really a big milestone after ACS.
> 
> All the best to others !!!!!!
> 
> BIG THANKS to Sathiya for keeping the motivation high in this club.
> 
> Cheers,
> Pk





SaiSundara said:


> Hi Sathiya and all,
> 
> Received my invite few mins back... For ICT BA 261111 with 70 points , eoi on 4-nov.... Best wishes for all those who got invited and all awaiting an invite... God bless...
> 
> Thanks





llm2 said:


> HI all!
> 
> I just received my EOI. Sathiya thanks so much for answering my questions. My occupation is accountant and i submitted my EOI the 12/11/2013 with 60 points.
> 
> Good luck all!
> 
> :bounce:





NeoWilson said:


> guess I will have to wait for next round then
> 
> EDIT: just logged in to EOI website and status is now INVITED  already added gov.au to my contacts but have yet to receive the email
> 
> EDIT2: got it now. at 00:08
> 
> Congrats to others who were invited as well





sathish#nsw said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the invitation!!!!!!!
> 
> regards,
> 
> sathish





Oz_KS said:


> Got my invitation under 189 just now. Applied on 6 July with 60 points. Congrats to those who get their invite in this round and all the best for the rest.


* Congratulations to each one of you on your success. This is no less than a milestone. I wish you all the very best in your future processes and prayers for all who are yet to succeed. 
*


----------



## sathiyaseelan

emran said:


> Congrats Bro,
> 
> I also have same points, same occupation and also applied on 11th November but heard nothing. Is it random? How do they decide?


hi buddy,

Are you sailing in the same boat as 2013? 

No, you both have same points, same occupations, and same dates of lodging EOI but on under different visas. You applied for 190 whereas 2013 was under 189. The invite procedure is different for 189 and 190, then how can you say that your case is the same as 2013's?

In case of 190, firstly, the state has to approve your application and nominates you under 190 visa. After this only, you may even get the invitation. This is the reality. In case of 2013, there is no need to get apporval from any state/region, based on his scores, he was invited from DIAC.

hope you got something to interpret.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## emran

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> Are you sailing in the same boat as 2013?
> 
> No, you both have same points, same occupations, and same dates of lodging EOI but on under different visas. You applied for 190 whereas 2013 was under 189. The invite procedure is different for 189 and 190, then how can you say that your case is the same as 2013's?
> 
> In case of 190, firstly, the state has to approve your application and nominates you under 190 visa. After this only, you may even get the invitation. This is the reality. In case of 2013, there is no need to get apporval from any state/region, based on his scores, he was invited from DIAC.
> 
> hope you got something to interpret.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya, 

Thank you for clearing that for me. I didn't know that. Also can you clarify if I get nominated by State I will get the invitation through these rounds? or I will automatically get the invitation and no need of the rounds? How much time it usually takes for 190 to get invitation?


----------



## Rokar

Hi Sathiya

I have submitted my EOI on 15th and I have selected both 189 and 190 visa.
189 -60 points
190 - 65 points
Will there be any impact on me getting invited for 189 visa as I have also selected 190 subclass option. 

Please suggest if so then I will update my EOI accordingly.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Rokar said:


> Hi Sathiya
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 15th and I have selected both 189 and 190 visa.
> 189 -60 points
> 190 - 65 points
> Will there be any impact on me getting invited for 189 visa as I have also selected 190 subclass option.
> 
> Please suggest if so then I will update my EOI accordingly.


hi rokar,

both 189 and 190 are 2 different tracks and the difference between them is like a mole and himalayan mountain. Choosing both in EOI will not affect one another. So, no need to panic about what you did.

In fact, this is a wise decision.

sathiya


----------



## lovetosmack

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi rokar,
> 
> both 189 and 190 are 2 different tracks and the difference between them is like a mole and himalayan mountain. Choosing both in EOI will not affect one another. So, no need to panic about what you did.
> 
> In fact, this is a wise decision.
> 
> sathiya


Sathiya.. what about 190 & 489 ? Can someone submit EOI with both of them selected ? And for the same state ? Or would that be a stupid idea?


----------



## Rokar

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi rokar,
> 
> both 189 and 190 are 2 different tracks and the difference between them is like a mole and himalayan mountain. Choosing both in EOI will not affect one another. So, no need to panic about what you did.
> 
> In fact, this is a wise decision.
> 
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya

Thanks a ton for your response. 

I submitted my EOI on 15th nov for 2613. Any idea when the invitation will be seny to lodge visa as the remaining ceiling value for 2613 for this year is 2300.

Thanks

Karthik


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

How much time it takes to get approval from State ? I have applied for SS with Vic for 190.


----------



## maq_qatar

Hi All,

Updated the list with sandspr(09-Nov) and Sam2304(24-Sep). 

Moksh--------------489-----261313-----65-----26th Sept
ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
psuresh0207-------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
sam2304---------189----261313-----60---24th Sept 2013
australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
rahul.tiwari----189---XXXXXX-----60 ---27th September, 2013
kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
Sridev--------189----2613-------60------26 October 2013
svspavan--------189----261313----60----05th November 2013
npraneethreddy--189----261313----60----08th November 2013
sandspr---------189----261311----60----09th November 2013

Regards,


----------



## samkalu

ccham said:


> thing is scoring 7 for each module in IELTS. most of you guys have made it but still i could not do it that's why i'm stuck in 489FS.


I did around 5 times. I sometimes got 8.5 in 3 bands and 6.5 for reading. I say dont give up. If you want materials let me know, I have stuff of around 4gb.


----------



## 2013

emran said:


> Congrats Bro,
> 
> I also have same points, same occupation and also applied on 11th November but heard nothing. Is it random? How do they decide?


Did you go for State sponsorship? If yes, then probably it'll take some time, depending on state.

Mine is without SS.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

torrentkid said:


> Sathiya.. what about 190 & 489 ? Can someone submit EOI with both of them selected ? And for the same state ? Or would that be a stupid idea?


buddy,

Of course, it is a stupid idea (ha ha ha). See, merely clicking both options for a state will do nothing but you have to lodge an online application separately to a state where you need to mention the type of visa you are going to apply, and (yes, what you thought is right), only one option is there to choose from. States are not as generous as you are (ha ha ha). they only give one invite at a time generally and this type of visa can't b changed from one to another. 

One can select both 190 and 489 and can proceed with 2 different states that sponsor your occupation. don't choose the same state for both these visa types.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## rroz

Oz_KS said:


> Got my invitation under 189 just now. Applied on 6 July with 60 points. Congrats to those who get their invite in this round and all the best for the rest.


Congrats!
For which job code did u applied...
me too applied in july, but still waiting ...


----------



## vishwaq3

Hello,

Congratulations to everyone who got the invite.

Any 2611 invites in this round? Just trying to gauge what the minimum points were.

Thanks
Vishwa


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Rokar said:


> Hi Sathiya
> 
> Thanks a ton for your response.
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 15th nov for 2613. Any idea when the invitation will be seny to lodge visa as the remaining ceiling value for 2613 for this year is 2300.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Karthik


hi rokar,

you may expect the invite in later months of program year, perhaps, April, may or june, 2014 if the 60 pointers' queue moves at this speed. however, if DIAC is unable to find people with better scores, then they may invite even in the month of February, 2014.

Let's wait and see the results of couple of upcoming invitation rounds to predict your chances.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## SaiSundara

Guys,

I have a QQ... One of my acquaintance is trying to submit an EOI and unsure of what needs to be exactly chosen for "Education Qualification" for her MCA (Master of Computer Application) assessed by ACS as Master degree with ICT major.

Should she be choosing Masters (Others) or Masters (Science, Business and Technology) for her MCA degree? Any inputs from seniors who have submitted EOI with MCA degree would be highly helpful.

Thanks...


----------



## sathiyaseelan

emran said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Thank you for clearing that for me. I didn't know that. Also can you clarify if I get nominated by State I will get the invitation through these rounds? or I will automatically get the invitation and no need of the rounds? How much time it usually takes for 190 to get invitation?


hi buddy,

i am not sure but, few of my friends have received their invites under 190 visas on days prior to the invitation rounds at that point. To be honest, processing time for an invite under 190 visa varies from one case to another. A friend, who is also an expat forum's member got his invite within 5 days. he applied for telecom network engineer position to SA for nomination and got invite within 5 days that was simply fast.

You can check the state's current processing times on their website itself. Else, follow in the other threads related to state sponsorship to get an idea on this. Generally, this time varies from 4 weeks to 10 weeks but again it depends.

warm regards,
sathiya


----------



## Sunlight11

SaiSundara said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a QQ... One of my acquaintance is trying to submit an EOI and unsure of what needs to be exactly chosen for "Education Qualification" for her MCA (Master of Computer Application) assessed by ACS as Master degree with ICT major.
> 
> Should she be choosing Masters (Others) or Masters (Science, Business and Technology) for her MCA degree? Any inputs from seniors who have submitted EOI with MCA degree would be highly helpful.
> 
> Thanks...


I would've chosen (S, B & T).


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ccham said:


> thing is scoring 7 for each module in IELTS. most of you guys have made it but still i could not do it that's why i'm stuck in 489FS.


hi ccham,

success and failure has a minute difference between them. First, have a goal in your mind that you are going to achieve 7 bands in each section of ielts at any cost at any attempts. Can you believe that i achieved my desired scores in my 7th attempt. I know that the money i spent was hard earned money and i know the value of a single penny yet my objective was to reach my goasl through my blood, sweat and tears and i made it.

It is all about how you fine tune your english communication skills to suit the needs of IELTS exam. i know it is hard to reach your destination yet possible with your consistent efforts. I would like to recommend you to follow below book for scoring 7+ bands in writing section of ielts. Also, ryan's english writing videos in youtube also do magic in your exam. 

title: Writing made easy-IELTS, TOEFL-400 essays, 50 graphs and 30 letters
Author: George john.

this is available online and i made my dreams reality with this book only. As writing is your weak area, this helps a lot.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## rroz

SaiSundara said:


> Hi Sathiya and all,
> 
> Received my invite few mins back... For ICT BA 261111 with 70 points , eoi on 4-nov.... Best wishes for all those who got invited and all awaiting an invite... God bless...
> 
> Thanks


Congrats!

Are you from blore....
I have not yet got ....waiting since july....


----------



## Pailas

Updated the list with my entry....

Moksh--------------489-----261313-----65-----26th Sept
ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
Pailas---------------189-----261313-----60-----06th August 2013
Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
psuresh0207-------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
sam2304---------189----261313-----60---24th Sept 2013
australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
rahul.tiwari----189---XXXXXX-----60 ---27th September, 2013
kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
Sridev--------189----2613-------60------26 October 2013
svspavan--------189----261313----60----05th November 2013
npraneethreddy--189----261313----60----08th November 2013
sandspr---------189----261311----60----09th November 2013


----------



## kludge

I feel that 2335XX are very less. I feel lets also make a list for the same.


----------



## NeoWilson

hi guys, on the attach documents page, I have these as "recommended". If I am not claiming any work experience point (*i did work part time during high school but it's unrelated to my occupation and has indicated so on my application*) or don't have a Uni certificate overseas, I don't have to attach anything right?



> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of
> Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence Of


Just need confirmation from seniors 

Thanks


----------



## navits

*latest date for EOI submission*

Hi,
is the below list for the State Nominations. The reason am asking is that my EOI was submitted after 15th sep. Does anyone have an idea on when can I expect the invite. Its been nervous few weeks 


**************



Pailas said:


> Updated the list with my entry....
> 
> Moksh--------------489-----261313-----65-----26th Sept
> ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
> sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
> Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
> Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
> nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
> sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
> Pailas---------------189-----261313-----60-----06th August 2013
> Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
> Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
> ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
> xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
> tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
> Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
> sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
> maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
> psuresh0207-------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
> Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
> sam2304---------189----261313-----60---24th Sept 2013
> australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
> rahul.tiwari----189---XXXXXX-----60 ---27th September, 2013
> kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
> maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
> Sridev--------189----2613-------60------26 October 2013
> svspavan--------189----261313----60----05th November 2013
> npraneethreddy--189----261313----60----08th November 2013
> sandspr---------189----261311----60----09th November 2013


----------



## maq_qatar

navits said:


> Hi,
> is the below list for the State Nominations. The reason am asking is that my EOI was submitted after 15th sep. Does anyone have an idea on when can I expect the invite. Its been nervous few weeks
> 
> 
> **************


Hi Navits,

This list is for basically 189 category. Please provide your details(IELTS, Points,State.....) here so that expat members can advise you accordingly.

Regards,


----------



## navits

Hi maq_qatar,
Thaks for the reply. my ILTS score was 8 and i've applied for 189 in open for the skill set 2611. the ceiling max is just about 200 short so wasn't sure if I should expect the invite or not. 
any suggestions??



maq_qatar said:


> Hi Navits,
> 
> This list is for basically 189 category. Please provide your details(IELTS, Points,State.....) here so that expat members can advise you accordingly.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## just-curious

sathish#nsw said:


> Thanks sumdur!! worst things would have happend if i was not invited this time.. i would ve lost my good job and kicked out of the country by end of next month...
> 
> watever!!! thanks everyone who was supportive...!! i knw this is not the visa... but a relief for me
> 
> 
> Good luck for you too... 60 pointers now can gain confidence.. they are now really inviting the 2613 60 pointers...
> 
> regards,
> 
> sathish


Hi Satish,

Are you on 457 currently? If yes I have news 4 u which is if contract terminates you have 90 days to leave the country as against earlier 28 days. Rule changed from July 2013.

Cheers
J-C


----------



## bondislacker

*Invitation query (2339)*

Hey guys,

I recently submitted an EOI for 2339. It is one of the highly competitive occupations and invitations are being issued on a pro-rata basis. I know there are a dozen unknown factors to us mere mortals, but is it realistic for me to expect an invitation sometime soon, and if so, roughly when? The Nov 4 round saw 65 pointers invited with a cut off date of June. There are roughly 100 places left before the ceiling of 300 is reached. I'm freaking out a little.

Also, are all occupations under the Other Engineering Professionals (2339) umbrella treated equally, or is that not the case? 

My details: 

Occupation: Aeronautical Engineer (233911)
IELTS average: 9
EOI Submitted: 8 Nov 2013 (65 points)

Cheers!


----------



## ccham

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi ccham,
> 
> success and failure has a minute difference between them. First, have a goal in your mind that you are going to achieve 7 bands in each section of ielts at any cost at any attempts. Can you believe that i achieved my desired scores in my 7th attempt. I know that the money i spent was hard earned money and i know the value of a single penny yet my objective was to reach my goasl through my blood, sweat and tears and i made it.
> 
> It is all about how you fine tune your english communication skills to suit the needs of IELTS exam. i know it is hard to reach your destination yet possible with your consistent efforts. I would like to recommend you to follow below book for scoring 7+ bands in writing section of ielts. Also, ryan's english writing videos in youtube also do magic in your exam.
> 
> title: Writing made easy-IELTS, TOEFL-400 essays, 50 graphs and 30 letters
> Author: George john.
> 
> this is available online and i made my dreams reality with this book only. As writing is your weak area, this helps a lot.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya



hi sathiya, 

you are awesome guy who can courage people from the heart. thanks for your advices and specially for that book yes, it's great book so i will do my best to score 7 each for all bands. thank again sathiya for your good words


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bondislacker said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently submitted an EOI for 2339. It is one of the highly competitive occupations and invitations are being issued on a pro-rata basis. I know there are a dozen unknown factors to us mere mortals, but is it realistic for me to expect an invitation sometime soon, and if so, roughly when? The Nov 4 round saw 65 pointers invited with a cut off date of June. There are roughly 100 places left before the ceiling of 300 is reached. I'm freaking out a little.
> 
> Also, are all occupations under the Other Engineering Professionals (2339) umbrella treated equally, or is that not the case?
> 
> My details:
> 
> Occupation: Aeronautical Engineer (233911)
> IELTS average: 9
> EOI Submitted: 8 Nov 2013 (65 points)
> 
> Cheers!


hi buddy,

let me head towards your queries.

when can expect an invite?

Well, having 65 points is obviously an added vantage and the good news is that your occupation code 2339 has come down to pick up 65 pointers. This, without any doubts, a great relief for many like you. But, the rate 65 point holders is slow. Yet, i am sure that you will be invited in the later months of program year, may be, January, or February, 2014. 

Moreover, prorata scheme witnesses 6 top scoring candidates from every invitation round till the end of June, 2014 under 189 and 489. So, no need to panic about the situation. The remaining seats will be available until June, 2014.

Yes, all job codes under 2339 treated equally, Based on thier point scores and EOI lodging date they are invited.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## King_of_the_ring

I got my review result today and now I have also submitted my EOI today  yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 19th November 2013.

26313 - 60 pointers ...


----------



## ahtivak

Hello Everyone!

My IELTS and skills and qualifications have been successfully assessed. Next step, applying for EOI. Would you advise that I apply on my own or engage an agent?

I understand both has its pros and cons. I am worried about applying on my own and making a mistake. I understand that once you make a mistake, your application is rejected, right?
Engaging an agent is very costly. As it is, the Visa is 3000++ AUD. How did you guys do it?
Independently or agent?

Thank you!

Regards,
Kavitha


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

ahtivak said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> My IELTS and skills and qualifications have been successfully assessed. Next step, applying for EOI. Would you advise that I apply on my own or engage an agent?
> 
> I understand both has its pros and cons. I am worried about applying on my own and making a mistake. I understand that once you make a mistake, your application is rejected, right?
> Engaging an agent is very costly. As it is, the Visa is 3000++ AUD. How did you guys do it?
> Independently or agent?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Regards,
> Kavitha



Hi 

I will strongly recommend that you should apply at your own. I have involved agent and its not worth ...


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Moksh--------------489-----261313-----65-----26th Sept
ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
Pailas---------------189-----261313-----60-----06th August 2013
Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
psuresh0207-------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
sam2304---------189----261313-----60---24th Sept 2013
australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
rahul.tiwari----189---XXXXXX-----60 ---27th September, 2013
kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
Sridev--------189----2613-------60------26 October 2013
svspavan--------189----261313----60----05th November 2013
npraneethreddy--189----261313----60----08th November 2013
sandspr---------189----261311----60----09th November 2013
king_of_the_ring----189---26313 ----60 ---19th November 2013


----------



## ahtivak

Thanks Surjeet!


----------



## kia_amir

*2334*

guys why no one replies to any posts from the codes other than 2613 here?!! where are the people with other codes?


----------



## Flemons123

Hi, Are you looking for work in Australia?
Regards Dave


----------



## Oz_KS

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I received my invite yesterday with 60 points. Planning to go ahead with Visa application soon. But am in need of few clarification. 

In feb 2014 i will be crossing 32, in that case will my case officer reduce my points from 60 to 55? Also my wife cannot undergo Medicals now as she is pregnant. Please let me know how to take this up and what is chance that i will be given a grant even after crossing 32 years in Feb 2014?


----------



## ashish1137

Oz_KS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I received my invite yesterday with 60 points. Planning to go ahead with Visa application soon. But am in need of few clarification.
> 
> In feb 2014 i will be crossing 32, in that case will my case officer reduce my points from 60 to 55? Also my wife cannot undergo Medicals now as she is pregnant. Please let me know how to take this up and what is chance that i will be given a grant even after crossing 32 years in Feb 2014?


Hi Oz,

Your points will not reduce until you cross 33.


Regards
Ashish


----------



## amandawilliams

ccham said:


> thing is scoring 7 for each module in IELTS. most of you guys have made it but still i could not do it that's why i'm stuck in 489FS.


ccham,

You seem to have scored nicely on all other sections in IELTS, so I believe you should do well in writing too. Prepare using the traning material available on website named ieltsielts.com by Ryan and also his videos available on youtube. If you follow simple things like he has mentioned in his videos, you may even score an 8! 

Essay structure and writing the essay by understanding what is asked in the question will help you to score well.

Hope this helps. 

Regards,
Amanda


----------



## Oz_KS

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Oz,
> 
> Your points will not reduce until you cross 33.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Ashish


Hi Ashish,

Yes, I meant i will be completing 32 and will be 33 in feb 2014. Even in that case after getting invite will my age be considered for points?


----------



## muralirangana

King_of_the_ring said:


> Moksh--------------489-----261313-----65-----26th Sept
> ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
> sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
> Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
> Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
> nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
> sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
> Pailas---------------189-----261313-----60-----06th August 2013
> Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
> Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
> ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
> xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
> tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
> Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
> sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
> maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
> psuresh0207-------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
> Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
> sam2304---------189----261313-----60---24th Sept 2013
> australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
> rahul.tiwari----189---XXXXXX-----60 ---27th September, 2013
> kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
> maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
> Sridev--------189----2613-------60------26 October 2013
> svspavan--------189----261313----60----05th November 2013
> npraneethreddy--189----261313----60----08th November 2013
> sandspr---------189----261311----60----09th November 2013
> king_of_the_ring----189---26313 ----60 ---19th November 2013


pls add murali srinivas 189 system analyst EOI 21st October 2013


----------



## ccham

amandawilliams said:


> ccham,
> 
> You seem to have scored nicely on all other sections in IELTS, so I believe you should do well in writing too. Prepare using the traning material available on website named ieltsielts.com by Ryan and also his videos available on youtube. If you follow simple things like he has mentioned in his videos, you may even score an 8!
> 
> Essay structure and writing the essay by understanding what is asked in the question will help you to score well.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda


yes buddy i will take my time to prepare well this time because i have already take 3 times. praying for better result


----------



## nskmuscat

*2611*

hi,
please tell me whether any one got invitation for 2611 with 60 points ?


----------



## muralirangana

nskmuscat said:


> hi,
> please tell me whether any one got invitation for 2611 with 60 points ?


even am searching from past few days..no one is updating? probably they were busy with next steps...Oct 21st EOI lodged..waiting for Invite...OMG..u r getting into my nerves..

Govt of Australia should atleast announce the date or time limit in this factor..waiting waiting...


----------



## nskmuscat

muralirangana said:


> even am searching from past few days..no one is updating? probably they were busy with next steps...Oct 21st EOI lodged..waiting for Invite...OMG..u r getting into my nerves..
> 
> Govt of Australia should atleast announce the date or time limit in this factor..waiting waiting...


s u r correct.people applied in july itself not yet received the inviation.


----------



## muralirangana

nskmuscat said:


> s u r correct.people applied in july itself not yet received the inviation.


Hi nskmuscat,

no its not like that..few of them got the invite, still ppl were there they didn't turned up..


----------



## akshay1229

ahtivak said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> My IELTS and skills and qualifications have been successfully assessed. Next step, applying for EOI. Would you advise that I apply on my own or engage an agent?
> 
> I understand both has its pros and cons. I am worried about applying on my own and making a mistake. I understand that once you make a mistake, your application is rejected, right?
> Engaging an agent is very costly. As it is, the Visa is 3000++ AUD. How did you guys do it?
> Independently or agent?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Regards,
> Kavitha


I strongly recommend you not to hire an agent. We all are here to help each other. Your all queries will be solved and you will get your visa soon...

By the way, I liked your username...I mean meaning..


----------



## kludge

akshay1229 said:


> I strongly recommend you not to hire an agent. We all are here to help each other. Your all queries will be solved and you will get your visa soon...
> 
> By the way, I liked your username...I mean meaning..


Dear akshay,
Few days back firetoy received warning from some agents. So in this forum just give your opinions. You can understand what I mean.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ahtivak said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> My IELTS and skills and qualifications have been successfully assessed. Next step, applying for EOI. Would you advise that I apply on my own or engage an agent?
> 
> I understand both has its pros and cons. I am worried about applying on my own and making a mistake. I understand that once you make a mistake, your application is rejected, right?
> Engaging an agent is very costly. As it is, the Visa is 3000++ AUD. How did you guys do it?
> Independently or agent?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Regards,
> Kavitha


hi kavitha,

if your case is really difficult to deal with, then only i recommend you to go behind so called money laundering people. here many people having solid knowledge and personal experience in guiding others successfully for many aspects in regards to immigration and job search.

Whenever you are stuck with any phase of immigration, you are welcome to post your queries and we are glad to put you on the right track.

all you need is some time to surf online and patience for achieving your target. If you do receive your visa yourself, your confidence levels will be built up to face future challenges in Australia.

all the best,
sathiya


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi kavitha,
> 
> if your case is really difficult to deal with, then only i recommend you to go behind so called money laundering people. here many people having solid knowledge and personal experience in guiding others successfully for many aspects in regards to immigration and job search.
> 
> Whenever you are stuck with any phase of immigration, you are welcome to post your queries and we are glad to put you on the right track.
> 
> all you need is some time to surf online and patience for achieving your target. If you do receive your visa yourself, your confidence levels will be built up to face future challenges in Australia.
> 
> all the best,
> sathiya


Agree to what sathiya is saying. Even though i am taking assistance of professional consultant after paying hefty fees, i have got lot of doubts cleared on this forum.


----------



## ashish1137

Oz_KS said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Yes, I meant i will be completing 32 and will be 33 in feb 2014. Even in that case after getting invite will my age be considered for points?


Hi Oz,

Since you already got an invite, I dont think that should be a problem. But that's just me. 

Senior Members,

Can anyone please confirm the understanding.

Regards
Ashish


----------



## akshay1229

kludge said:


> Dear akshay,
> Few days back firetoy received warning from some agents. So in this forum just give your opinions. You can understand what I mean.


Thanks mate but..
That's my opinion only.


----------



## Sunlight11

Oz_KS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I received my invite yesterday with 60 points. Planning to go ahead with Visa application soon. But am in need of few clarification.
> 
> In feb 2014 i will be crossing 32, in that case will my case officer reduce my points from 60 to 55? Also my wife cannot undergo Medicals now as she is pregnant. Please let me know how to take this up and what is chance that i will be given a grant even after crossing 32 years in Feb 2014?


You are fine till you are 32 years and 11 months ..

Age is only upto you get invite, once you are invited and lodged your visa, age factor will not matter anymore cause they won't reduce your points or anything for turning older.


----------



## ashish1137

Sunlight11 said:


> You are fine till you are 32 years and 11 months ..
> 
> Age is only upto you get invite, once you are invited and lodged your visa, age factor will not matter anymore cause they won't reduce your points or anything for turning older.


Awesome Oz...... Best wishes for the new member to come in the family.

Regards
Ashish


----------



## kludge

Oz_KS said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Yes, I meant i will be completing 32 and will be 33 in feb 2014. Even in that case after getting invite will my age be considered for points?


Lodge visa application before feb 14. There won't be any reduction of points.


----------



## maq_qatar

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi kavitha,
> 
> if your case is really difficult to deal with, then only i recommend you to go behind so called money laundering people. here many people having solid knowledge and personal experience in guiding others successfully for many aspects in regards to immigration and job search.
> 
> Whenever you are stuck with any phase of immigration, you are welcome to post your queries and we are glad to put you on the right track.
> 
> all you need is some time to surf online and patience for achieving your target. If you do receive your visa yourself, your confidence levels will be built up to face future challenges in Australia.
> 
> all the best,
> sathiya


I too agree with sathiya.

Just sharing my expereince, I also hired an agent but it was nightmare for me.

All the best

Regards,


----------



## avinashmusic

Please add me as well

avinashmusic..............189..............261313...............60...............October 25, 2013


----------



## maq_qatar

Oz_KS said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Yes, I meant i will be completing 32 and will be 33 in feb 2014. Even in that case after getting invite will my age be considered for points?


Hi,

If you already received invitation, your point will remains the same. But I think your wife can not go for medical till delivery. One of my friend wife was pregnant and they hold their visa till her medical.

Once case officer is assigned for you, please share your experience with us.

Regards,


----------



## mohit2903

I got my invite on 18th Nov under 263111 with 60 pts

Regards?
MG


----------



## ahtivak

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi kavitha,
> 
> if your case is really difficult to deal with, then only i recommend you to go behind so called money laundering people. here many people having solid knowledge and personal experience in guiding others successfully for many aspects in regards to immigration and job search.
> 
> Whenever you are stuck with any phase of immigration, you are welcome to post your queries and we are glad to put you on the right track.
> 
> all you need is some time to surf online and patience for achieving your target. If you do receive your visa yourself, your confidence levels will be built up to face future challenges in Australia.
> 
> all the best,
> sathiya


Thank you Sathiya!


----------



## kludge

mohit2903 said:


> I got my invite on 18th Nov under 263111 with 60 pts
> 
> Regards?
> MG


Congratulations Mohit.

Sent from my Micromax A110Q using Expat Forum


----------



## SaiSundara

*Travel card*



sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi sridev,
> 
> what i would like to tell you is that invite wil be sent to a candidate twice in any combination (189 and 190, 189 and 189, 190 and 190, 190 and 189, 189 and 489, 190 and 489, 489 and 189, 489 and 190). This means, if you get an invitation and are unable to apply visa within 60 days under a visa category, still after 60 days (expiry of first invite), if your scores are good enough, you will get second invite under any above category i mentioned.
> 
> If your current visa has the expiry date on January, 2015 and if you don't want to leave Sydney and are able to wait for next program year also, then, i recommend you to wait and see the trend of selection of candidates in upcoming rounds for your occupation under 189 visa. You will be able to figure out whether you can get invite in this program year itself or not. If you are unable to an invite till June, 2014 (i wish you to get an invite before this), tyou may knock the doors of state sponsorship as you mentioned.
> 
> Hope this is useful to take a decision.
> 
> But, no need to panic as it is true that every problem is created along with its solution and one's success depends on how he can find it on time.
> 
> regards,
> 
> Sathiya
> 
> 
> 
> hi surjeet,
> 
> Yes, i already have an account with this branch, so it was easy for me to get this travel card in a day itself. What i recommend you is to check whether the banks you have accounts in, have facilities offering travel cards or not and their procedures of applying for the same etc. Then, you can proceed further. If you don't have an account with icici, start opening it as soon as possible after confirming whether they will be able to give you a travel card or not.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya
> 
> 
> 
> Hello buddy,
> 
> the charges i indicated are associated with debit and credit cards. Each bank has different international transaction/money conversion rates they charge. For instance, IDBI bank charges about 5% of the total transaction amount (3520 AUD), in which case, their charges would be around 176 AUD(RS.11,000) for only one candidate. The more fees you pay, the more the charges incurred and this may go up to 20,000 rupess, i guess in case additionally 3 dependents are added for paying visa fees. (these figures are approximate only). These charges are varied from one bank to another.
> 
> I used VISA travel card (first one) for my payment.
> 
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

Thanks for this immensely valuable information. I'm in process of filing my visa application and I checked with other Credit card (citibank). Like you said, it would come easily to 16-20K for service charges and other conversion charges, for filing for self+2 dependants.

I called up a ICICI rep to check on the ICICI travel card, but was told that we need travel ticket info to get a travel card... Can you please PM me the ICICI rep who helped you in getting the travel card. I reside in Chennai and i have a bank account with ICICI, TNagar, chennai.

Appreciate your assistance, as always...

Thanks.


----------



## Oz_KS

Sunlight11 said:


> You are fine till you are 32 years and 11 months ..
> 
> Age is only upto you get invite, once you are invited and lodged your visa, age factor will not matter anymore cause they won't reduce your points or anything for turning older.


Many thanks Sunlight11 . Will proceed with Visa proceeding ASAP. Thanks all for your reply.


----------



## Yenigalla

SaiSundara said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Thanks for this immensely valuable information. I'm in process of filing my visa application and I checked with other Credit card (citibank). Like you said, it would come easily to 16-20K for service charges and other conversion charges, for filing for self+2 dependants.
> 
> I called up a ICICI rep to check on the ICICI travel card, but was told that we need travel ticket info to get a travel card... Can you please PM me the ICICI rep who helped you in getting the travel card. I reside in Chennai and i have a bank account with ICICI, TNagar, chennai.
> 
> Appreciate your assistance, as always...
> 
> Thanks.


Hi, show them a copy of the invite.They will definitely help you.


----------



## Shubi

I haven't got mine yet.

Lodged EOI 9/9/13 with 65 points against Business Analyst.

Did anyone else get their against BA in the last round?

If yes , please provide points and date of effect.

Thanks
Shubi


----------



## ethicalbuggger

Thanks All,

I've got my invitation on last Sunday, Special thanks to Sathiya and all others who guided. Hope to see you all in AUS.

EOI - 01st July, 60 points, 261313, 189, Invitation received on 18th November Aus time.


Thanks again....


----------



## amandawilliams

ahtivak said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> My IELTS and skills and qualifications have been successfully assessed. Next step, applying for EOI. Would you advise that I apply on my own or engage an agent?
> 
> I understand both has its pros and cons. I am worried about applying on my own and making a mistake. I understand that once you make a mistake, your application is rejected, right?
> Engaging an agent is very costly. As it is, the Visa is 3000++ AUD. How did you guys do it?
> Independently or agent?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Regards,
> Kavitha


Independent I say!!

You have already dealt with the tough pieces, applying for EOI and Visa is not that complicated. You can get all the information and guidance you need here on expatforum and your queries resolved by these wonderful expat forum folks. 

Expat forum rocks! 

Regards,
Amanda


----------



## nskmuscat

muralirangana said:


> Hi nskmuscat,
> 
> no its not like that..few of them got the invite, still ppl were there they didn't turned up..


hi murali,
One of my friend lodged eoi on 8th july, still not yet invited.


----------



## ahtivak

amandawilliams said:


> Independent I say!!
> 
> You have already dealt with the tough pieces, applying for EOI and Visa is not that complicated. You can get all the information and guidance you need here on expatforum and your queries resolved by these wonderful expat forum folks.
> 
> Expat forum rocks!
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda


Thanks dear! I am so excited to embark on the next step! 

Regards,
Kavitha


----------



## sathiyaseelan

SaiSundara said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Thanks for this immensely valuable information. I'm in process of filing my visa application and I checked with other Credit card (citibank). Like you said, it would come easily to 16-20K for service charges and other conversion charges, for filing for self+2 dependants.
> 
> I called up a ICICI rep to check on the ICICI travel card, but was told that we need travel ticket info to get a travel card... Can you please PM me the ICICI rep who helped you in getting the travel card. I reside in Chennai and i have a bank account with ICICI, TNagar, chennai.
> 
> Appreciate your assistance, as always...
> 
> Thanks.



hi buddy,

Take a print out of invite available in your EOI homepage. Moreover, just, click apply visa button and save some pages of visa application (17 pages) as pdf files and take print out of these as well. Also, take the hard copy of email you received from skill select.

All these evidences will support you to prove your application for travel card. If one branch ignores, try to knock the dorrs of other branches.

sathiya


----------



## amandawilliams

ahtivak said:


> Thanks dear! I am so excited to embark on the next step!
> 
> Regards,
> Kavitha


All the very best! 

-Amanda


----------



## bmaggah

Oz_KS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I received my invite yesterday with 60 points. Planning to go ahead with Visa application soon. But am in need of few clarification.
> 
> In feb 2014 i will be crossing 32, in that case will my case officer reduce my points from 60 to 55? Also my wife cannot undergo Medicals now as she is pregnant. Please let me know how to take this up and what is chance that i will be given a grant even after crossing 32 years in Feb 2014?


The fact that your wife is pregnant does not stop you from making a visa application , you indicate when doing medicals that she is pregnant and they will advice from there.Remember you have 60 days to make the application ,so how does february 2014 come in, then the invitation would have expired if you did not lodge your application then.


----------



## Bhasker

I am filing for state nomination right now, I have lodged my EOI for 189 in sept 2013. Should I select 190 in my EOI now or wait till my nomination is accepted?


----------



## syfjhz22

Hi all,

Just submitted 189 EOI for General Accountant nomination with 60 points.

What are the chances of getting an invitation in the next round? Thanks


----------



## PkBlr

Hi Folks,

I need one information on filing VISA under 189.

Is there any option to update the details like Degree / Experience dates after submitting the VISA application ?

I am asking this becoz some of the details are not clear at this point of time, however would be cleared once I receive the dependent certificates from my wife's university.

I do not want to wait as it might cross the invitation deadline.

Please advice.

-Pk


----------



## sathiyaseelan

syfjhz22 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just submitted 189 EOI for General Accountant nomination with 60 points.
> 
> What are the chances of getting an invitation in the next round? Thanks


hi buddy,

you should get the invitation within 2 rounds for sure. The reason is very simple that only few candidates are applying under your occupation and as a result, 60 points are more than enough to secure an invite in your name on condition that the cap of 950 candidates per invite round is not reached before picking you. Hence, your chances are bright in upcoming round itself. In the worst case, it will be second round of December, 2013.

all the best,
sathiya


----------



## k.v.hanumesh

If u r going independently u should work hard and u should about latest updates about EOI DIAC .. if this is difficult to you better to go for agent .. i used agent it cost me 65000 indian rupees i am not sure which part your are from apart from that consulant other charges reamins same if u agent or not...



ahtivak said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> My IELTS and skills and qualifications have been successfully assessed. Next step, applying for EOI. Would you advise that I apply on my own or engage an agent?
> 
> I understand both has its pros and cons. I am worried about applying on my own and making a mistake. I understand that once you make a mistake, your application is rejected, right?
> Engaging an agent is very costly. As it is, the Visa is 3000++ AUD. How did you guys do it?
> Independently or agent?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Regards,
> Kavitha


----------



## syfjhz22

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> you should get the invitation within 2 rounds for sure. The reason is very simple that only few candidates are applying under your occupation and as a result, 60 points are more than enough to secure an invite in your name on condition that the cap of 950 candidates per invite round is not reached before picking you. Hence, your chances are bright in upcoming round itself. In the worst case, it will be second round of December, 2013.
> 
> all the best,
> sathiya


Thanks for your reply sathiya.

I checked 4 Nov round and I found the 60 cut-off was on 1 Nov, finger-crossed really...


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Bhasker said:


> I am filing for state nomination right now, I have lodged my EOI for 189 in sept 2013. Should I select 190 in my EOI now or wait till my nomination is accepted?


hi bhasker,

Now itself you should select 190 option in Eoi in addition to 189 and this action will not hamper your visa date of effect in any way. So, do it right away. No need to panic as 190 and 189 are 2 different tracks and one will not affect the other. So, go for it.

All the best
Sathiya


----------



## amandawilliams

Hello folks,

Is the list of documents that has to be uploaded upon visa application given here somewhere?

I am uploading form16 from last 3 years, all payslips from current employer and last 6 payslips from previous employer.

I will be uploading bank statement upto last 3 or 4 years. Will that do?

Thanks in advance!

Regards,
Amanda


----------



## PkBlr

PkBlr said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I need one information on filing VISA under 189.
> 
> Is there any option to update the details like Degree / Experience dates after submitting the VISA application ?
> 
> I am asking this becoz some of the details are not clear at this point of time, however would be cleared once I receive the dependent certificates from my wife's university.
> 
> I do not want to wait as it might cross the invitation deadline.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> -Pk


senior folks, can u pls comment.
Pk


----------



## sathiyaseelan

amandawilliams said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Is the list of documents that has to be uploaded upon visa application given here somewhere?
> 
> I am uploading form16 from last 3 years, all payslips from current employer and last 6 payslips from previous employer.
> 
> I will be uploading bank statement upto last 3 or 4 years. Will that do?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda


hi amanda,

below link has useful information regarding the check list of documents that are to be uploaded following visa application.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/245337-189-checklist-documents.html

actually, it is the ideal situation to upload all salary slips (4 or 3 monthly pay slips per year), Form 16, IT returns statements and bank statements for the whole work experience you claimed points for in EOI. This will leave case officer unable to find any room to reject your visa. the name of the game is to satisfy the case officer regarding the claims you made. Few case officer may be ok with salary slips alone, some may need both salary slips and income tax returns whereas others may be fine with bank statements alone. In short, it varies actually.

If you are unable to upload all above documents, try to get a salary certificate from the companies to make your case strong. Also, i recommend you to upload other employment related documents such as increment letter, appraisal letters, letter of promotion, etc. This is my personal opinion only.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## vishwaq3

amandawilliams said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Is the list of documents that has to be uploaded upon visa application given here somewhere?
> 
> I am uploading form16 from last 3 years, all payslips from current employer and last 6 payslips from previous employer.
> 
> I will be uploading bank statement upto last 3 or 4 years. Will that do?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda


Hi Amanda,

Congratulations on the invite and good luck with your Visa.

If I might ask can you please tell me when you submitted your EOI and when you got the invite. I have submitted under 2611. Just wanted to get an idea of the backlog.

Thanks
Vishwa


----------



## Juancho

hi all,
do you guys have any idea on when was the cut off the last round for 2613? thanks in advance


----------



## syfjhz22

Juancho said:


> hi all,
> do you guys have any idea on when was the cut off the last round for 2613? thanks in advance


If you mean 16 Dec 2013 round, then nobody knows at this point of time.

However, according to the current cut-off, I would assume the upcoming two rounds will not be very competitive based on:

1. The time frame between Nov 4 round, Nov 18 round, Dec 2 round and Dec 16 round is minimum.

2. Cut-off for Nov 4 round is Nov 1 (60 point), and some cut-offs for pro rata occupations are lowered.

Therefore, I would assume it is reasonably safe to lodge EOI few days ahead of the round. However, you should lodge as soon as you can.

-----

Sorry, I misunderstood your question.

18 Nov round result is not yet released. I think we only know 4 Nov round which is:

2613 Software and Applications Programmers 60 1/7/2013 5.22 pm


----------



## jre05

syfjhz22 said:


> If you mean 16 Dec 2013 round, then nobody knows at this point of time.
> 
> However, according to the current cut-off, I would assume the upcoming two rounds will not be very competitive based on:
> 
> 1. The time frame between Nov 4 round, Nov 18 round, Dec 2 round and Dec 16 round is minimum.
> 
> 2. Cut-off for Nov 4 round is Nov 1 (60 point), and some cut-offs for pro rata occupations are lowered.
> 
> Therefore, I would assume it is reasonably safe to lodge EOI few days ahead of the round. However, you should lodge as soon as you can.
> 
> -----
> 
> Sorry, I misunderstood your question.
> 
> 18 Nov round result is not yet released. I think we only know 4 Nov round which is:
> 
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers 60 1/7/2013 5.22 pm


For 18th Nov round, from what we have evidenced from our forum member who received invites, a guy who submitted EOI on 14th July 2013 was invited with 60 points on 2613 for 189. 

From previous two invitation rounds, it was 16 and 18 days progress for every round. I am guessing, for the last round, it would have been until 16th of July or 15th. Because a guy on 17th July didn't receive invite.

Perhaps, for next round (Dec 2nd), it could be upto July 30th  And in Dec 16th round, it could be upto Aug 15th  

Best regards,
JR


----------



## ahtivak

k.v.hanumesh said:


> If u r going independently u should work hard and u should about latest updates about EOI DIAC .. if this is difficult to you better to go for agent .. i used agent it cost me 65000 indian rupees i am not sure which part your are from apart from that consulant other charges reamins same if u agent or not...


Hi Hanumesh,

I am from Singapore. I calculated your agent fees in SGD, it is very cheap! Unfortunately, it is very expensive here. Excluding the Visa fees (3250 AUD), I will have to fork out an additional amount of about 6000-7000 SGD. That will work out to about RS 300,000. Yes, you are right, I have to be very updated about the changes etc..

Thanks!


----------



## jre05

ahtivak said:


> Hi Hanumesh,
> 
> I am from Singapore. I calculated your agent fees in SGD, it is very cheap! Unfortunately, it is very expensive here. Excluding the Visa fees (3250 AUD), I will have to fork out an additional amount of about 6000-7000 SGD. That will work out to about RS 300,000. Yes, you are right, I have to be very updated about the changes etc..
> 
> Thanks!


In Singapore, apparently, you draw more salary in dollars (For every penny Indians earn, you earn Rs 51 ) 51 times better 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## PkBlr

I need to upload an employment letter from my current company for 189 VISA application. Can anyone please suggest whom shall this letter be addressed to ?
Should it be *Department of Immigration and Border Protection, Australia*
or something else ?

Please advice.

-Pk


----------



## jre05

PkBlr said:


> I need to upload an employment letter from my current company for 189 VISA application. Can anyone please suggest whom shall this letter be addressed to ?
> Should it be *Department of Immigration and Border Protection, Australia*
> or something else ?
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> -Pk


Yes pretty much. Otherwise, it can generically addressed as "To whomsoever it may concern"


----------



## PkBlr

Thanks for the quick response JRE.

Now a days companies have stopped issuing letter as *To whomsoever it may concern*

They are very particular about recipient and purpose. 

-Pk


----------



## ahtivak

jre05 said:


> In Singapore, apparently, you draw more salary in dollars (For every penny Indians earn, you earn Rs 51 ) 51 times better
> 
> Best regards,
> JR



Yes, that is true. But also note that our cost of living here is insane. I have a lot of foreign friends who come here to earn a living and are regretting because it was so much easier back in their homeland...
Well, that is another story altogether.


----------



## jre05

ahtivak said:


> Yes, that is true. But also note that our cost of living here is insane. I have a lot of foreign friends who come here to earn a living and are regretting because it was so much easier back in their homeland...
> Well, that is another story altogether.


Come to India, your cost of living is also low  lol okay jokes apart.

Well of course, the expense are quite appropriate to our earnings anywhere you go. But the difference is, of course you have better non-polluted and peaceful life anywhere  

Yes, I know one filipino student told me, so many live there for earning. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

PkBlr said:


> Thanks for the quick response JRE.
> 
> Now a days companies have stopped issuing letter as *To whomsoever it may concern*
> 
> They are very particular about recipient and purpose.
> 
> -Pk


Great in that case, its quite appropriate to get it addressed to DIBP, Australia.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ahtivak said:


> Yes, that is true. But also note that our cost of living here is insane. I have a lot of foreign friends who come here to earn a living and are regretting because it was so much easier back in their homeland...
> Well, that is another story altogether.


hi kavitha,

actually, if you are able to spend some time, say, for example, 1 hour a day or 1 hour twice a day, then, i don't think you should rely on an agent for your immigration purposes. Whenever some new changes and rules are implemented, here people sharing them, so no need to be too concerned about that you need to keep posted. But, i recommend you to visit DIAC' website at least once a week and spend about 15-20 minutes in addition to running through expat forum's discussions.

Here are many people whose knowledge is far better than that of immigration consultants. Do you think that consultants can predict your chances of invite following lodging of EOI? I don't think so, yet, here we can and do you know it has worked out well in many instances.

If you afraid of paying too much money to a Singapore based agent, why can't you approach any Indian consultants based nearby your native place (India)?

in this way, if you don't have confidence and or unable o find time, you can manage the situation. In fact, you can talk to your Indian friends, or relatives who hold good knowledge on this or tried to migrate to other countries.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## ahtivak

jre05 said:


> Come to India, your cost of living is also low  lol okay jokes apart.
> 
> Well of course, the expense are quite appropriate to our earnings anywhere you go. But the difference is, of course you have better non-polluted and peaceful life anywhere
> 
> Yes, I know one filipino student told me, so many live there for earning.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


 Honestly, everywhere has its pros and cons. We all have our reasons why we want to move out of our home country.

Cheers!


----------



## jre05

ahtivak said:


> Honestly, everywhere has its pros and cons. We all have our reasons why we want to move out of our home country.
> 
> Cheers!


Indeed. Well said. Hopefully we get better life in Australia    

Still, Singapore is great place to live I guess, missed an opportunity there  I also know one Singapore PR (Indian) is a PR in Australia since last 7 years. 

My best wishes to you, hope you get your grant soon 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## ahtivak

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi kavitha,
> 
> actually, if you are able to spend some time, say, for example, 1 hour a day or 1 hour twice a day, then, i don't think you should rely on an agent for your immigration purposes. Whenever some new changes and rules are implemented, here people sharing them, so no need to be too concerned about that you need to keep posted. But, i recommend you to visit DIAC' website at least once a week and spend about 15-20 minutes in addition to running through expat forum's discussions.
> 
> Here are many people whose knowledge is far better than that of immigration consultants. Do you think that consultants can predict your chances of invite following lodging of EOI? I don't think so, yet, here we can and do you know it has worked out well in many instances.
> 
> If you afraid of paying too much money to a Singapore based agent, why can't you approach any Indian consultants based nearby your native place (India)?
> 
> in this way, if you don't have confidence and or unable o find time, you can manage the situation. In fact, you can talk to your Indian friends, or relatives who hold good knowledge on this or tried to migrate to other countries.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya



Hi Sathiya,

Thank you for your reply. Yes, I do look at the website every week and am aware of the changes. I am also currently reading the threads to keep myself updated. Like what Amanda shared, I believe the people in the forum will help each other when in need.

Unfortunately, I do not really have relatives in India. I believe I have, but have no idea who they are. I am a 3rd generation Singaporean.. 
I do get advise from fellow Singaporeans who have migrated, they have also shared that it is better to do it independently. I have decided to do likewise as well, and will ensure that I am kept up to date. I will seek help from all of you helpful people here as well!


----------



## Panko

I Reviewed the Assessment. Got the positive result. Updated the EOI to 65 Points for 261311 (Analyst Programmer).

Would I receive an invitation? Let's hope for the best.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ahtivak said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. Yes, I do look at the website every week and am aware of the changes. I am also currently reading the threads to keep myself updated. Like what Amanda shared, I believe the people in the forum will help each other when in need.
> 
> Unfortunately, I do not really have relatives in India. I believe I have, but have no idea who they are. I am a 3rd generation Singaporean..
> I do get advise from fellow Singaporeans who have migrated, they have also shared that it is better to do it independently. I have decided to do likewise as well, and will ensure that I am kept up to date. I will seek help from all of you helpful people here as well!


oh no, you meant 3rd generation Singaporean. If my guess is right, your forefathers (ha ha ha) are belong to Tamilnadu. 

sathiya


----------



## ahtivak

sathiyaseelan said:


> oh no, you meant 3rd generation Singaporean. If my guess is right, your forefathers (ha ha ha) are belong to Tamilnadu.
> 
> sathiya


Yes you are right! All I know is my roots from mum's side is from Madurai, dad's side is from Salem.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Panko said:


> I Reviewed the Assessment. Got the positive result. Updated the EOI to 65 Points for 261311 (Analyst Programmer).
> 
> Would I receive an invitation? Let's hope for the best.


hi panko,

what a wonderful thing you did to secure an invite. Yes, you should get an invite in upcoming round without any fail. I am 2005 sure about this as many 60 pointers haev started receiving their invites, the number of people with 65 or more points is very low.

be ready to read the golden email from skill select.

Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## Rokar

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi rokar,
> 
> you may expect the invite in later months of program year, perhaps, April, may or june, 2014 if the 60 pointers' queue moves at this speed. however, if DIAC is unable to find people with better scores, then they may invite even in the month of February, 2014.
> 
> Let's wait and see the results of couple of upcoming invitation rounds to predict your chances.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Hi Sathya,

Regarding the docs to be uploaded, do we need to get all the documents attested by notary and then upload it as a pdf files or attestation is not required?

regards

Karthik


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Rokar said:


> Hi Sathya,
> 
> Regarding the docs to be uploaded, do we need to get all the documents attested by notary and then upload it as a pdf files or attestation is not required?
> 
> regards
> 
> Karthik


No, There is no need to get motorization if you are uploading the scanned copy of original documents. But, statutory declaration, is of course a stamp paper that must be done motorization with. Moreover, if you are uploading the photo copy of the original documents, then that should be motorized by a lawyer.

Hope you got it.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## Panko

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi panko,
> what a wonderful thing you did to secure an invite. Yes, you should get an invite in upcoming round without any fail. I am 2005 sure about this as many 60 pointers haev started receiving their invites, the number of people with 65 or more points is very low.
> 
> be ready to read the golden email from skill select.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> sathiya


 Thanks Sathiya. I will update you immediately once I receive any positive news!


----------



## jre05

ahtivak said:


> Yes you are right! All I know is my roots from mum's side is from Madurai, dad's side is from Salem.


Waow Madurai and Salem. Nice 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## ashish1137

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi kavitha,
> 
> actually, if you are able to spend some time, say, for example, 1 hour a day or 1 hour twice a day, then, i don't think you should rely on an agent for your immigration purposes. Whenever some new changes and rules are implemented, here people sharing them, so no need to be too concerned about that you need to keep posted. But, i recommend you to visit DIAC' website at least once a week and spend about 15-20 minutes in addition to running through expat forum's discussions.
> 
> Here are many people whose knowledge is far better than that of immigration consultants. Do you think that consultants can predict your chances of invite following lodging of EOI? I don't think so, yet, here we can and do you know it has worked out well in many instances.
> 
> If you afraid of paying too much money to a Singapore based agent, why can't you approach any Indian consultants based nearby your native place (India)?
> 
> in this way, if you don't have confidence and or unable o find time, you can manage the situation. In fact, you can talk to your Indian friends, or relatives who hold good knowledge on this or tried to migrate to other countries.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


A word of caution ... the forum is very addictive.  you lure for more n more information. 

Regards
Ashish


----------



## amandawilliams

vishwaq3 said:


> Hi Amanda,
> 
> Congratulations on the invite and good luck with your Visa.
> 
> If I might ask can you please tell me when you submitted your EOI and when you got the invite. I have submitted under 2611. Just wanted to get an idea of the backlog.
> 
> Thanks
> Vishwa


Hello Vishwa, my date of effect was 31st aug and got invited on nov 4, with 65pts. How many points are you claiming?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ashish1137 said:


> A word of caution ... the forum is very addictive.  you lure for more n more information.
> 
> Regards
> Ashish


yes, ashish is a real example for this (LOL)



sathiya


----------



## Bhasker

*Massive threat to my application*

All Senior Expats......Need your help more than ever.


My ACS skill assessment report says that "The following employment *after july 2010* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT business analyst) of the ANZSCO code.

Dates:07/08 - 04/12 (3 years 9 months)
Position: Business Analyst
Employer: 'X'
Country: INDIA

Dates:05/12 - 05/13 (1 years 0 months)
Position: Business Analyst
Employer: 'Y'
Country: INDIA
"

Now my question is does this add up to only 2 years 9 months of skilled employment? If yes that means I cannot get any points for it.

In My EOI application I have filled my 1st employment 07/10 to 04/12 (as report says that only after july 2010 is considered)
and for my 2nd employment 05/12 to blank (leaving blank indicates that this job is ongoing)

However, in the report it counts 05/12 to 05/13. Does that mean that in my EOI I should have selected the end date of this employment as 05/13. If yes that would mean that I have only 2 years 9 months of skilled experience, which would mean no points for employment.

If this is true than it would mean that I am no longer eligible to even apply. Meaning my EOI will be deleted if I make this update.

I sincerely urge you guys to respond on this one.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Bhasker said:


> All Senior Expats......Need your help more than ever.
> 
> 
> My ACS skill assessment report says that "The following employment *after july 2010* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT business analyst) of the ANZSCO code.
> 
> Dates:07/08 - 04/12 (3 years 9 months)
> Position: Business Analyst
> Employer: 'X'
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates:05/12 - 05/13 (1 years 0 months)
> Position: Business Analyst
> Employer: 'Y'
> Country: INDIA
> "
> 
> Now my question is does this add up to only 2 years 9 months of skilled employment? If yes that means I cannot get any points for it.
> 
> In My EOI application I have filled my 1st employment 07/10 to 04/12 (as report says that only after july 2010 is considered)
> and for my 2nd employment 05/12 to blank (leaving blank indicates that this job is ongoing)
> 
> However, in the report it counts 05/12 to 05/13. Does that mean that in my EOI I should have selected the end date of this employment as 05/13. If yes that would mean that I have only 2 years 9 months of skilled experience, which would mean no points for employment.
> 
> If this is true than it would mean that I am no longer eligible to even apply. Meaning my EOI will be deleted if I make this update.
> 
> I sincerely urge you guys to respond on this one.


hello bhasker,

*one thing you should understand is that the current employment is cumulative on condition that you are working in the same role and at same company. This is why you need to leave the end date of current employment blank. *

*Why ACS mentioned the end date in skills assessment?*

because it is the the date when they received your application and they are unsure whether you will be working with same organization and with same roles and accountability after this date also. in fact, you might start a business after this that they don't know. If you can prove this claim that you are on same role and at same company by submitting current monthly salary slips, latest form 16, income tax return statements, bank statements, new reference letter (job description letter, i recommend this) at the time of visa application, then why are tyou worrying. 

*Does submitting an application and paying huge bucks to ACS every month for skills assessment to update the end date of current employment makes sense?*

*In EOI form itself, it displays very clearly that leave th end date of current employment if the candidate is still working.

On completion of 3 more months (3 years in total), you will get 5 points automatically added to your basket by skill select and you will receive an email in connection with the same as well. This adds 5 more points to your existing points.*

hope you understand,

sathiya


----------



## Bhasker

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello bhasker,
> 
> *one thing you should understand is that the current employment is cumulative on condition that you are working in the same role and at same company. This is why you need to leave the end date of current employment blank. *
> 
> *Why ACS mentioned the end date in skills assessment?*
> 
> because it is the the date when they received your application and they are unsure whether you will be working with same organization and with same roles and accountability after this date also. in fact, you might start a business after this that they don't know. If you can prove this claim that you are on same role and at same company by submitting current monthly salary slips, latest form 16, income tax return statements, bank statements, new reference letter (job description letter, i recommend this) at the time of visa application, then why are tyou worrying.
> 
> *Does submitting an application and paying huge bucks to ACS every month for skills assessment to update the end date of current employment makes sense?*
> 
> *In EOI form itself, it displays very clearly that leave th end date of current employment if the candidate is still working.
> 
> On completion of 3 more months (3 years in total), you will get 5 points automatically added to your basket by skill select and you will receive an email in connection with the same as well. This adds 5 more points to your existing points.*
> 
> hope you understand,
> 
> sathiya


Dear Sathiya,

Thank you so much. You always come to the rescue.

I have indeed left the end date of current employment blank as it says so in EOI. I guess this is why in points breakdown it shows 5 points under 'Years of experience under nominated occupation overseas'. Making my total 60 points.
If u remember I updated my EOI and mentioned my first employment from july 2010 onwards only as that was considered by ACS (they deducted my first 2 years as part of eligibility). 
Then I started to think that if only ACS work ex is to be followed than I should mention the end date that is given in the assessment report but that would make my work less than 3 years and point total 55!! Hence the fear. 
I am so glad that you sorted this out and that I still am eligible :bounce:

However, correct me if I am wrong, my 3 years were already complete in august 2013 (post 3 months of 05/13) but my points have always been 60 and I haven't received any email from EOI regarding 5 more points being added.


----------



## vishwaq3

amandawilliams said:


> Hello Vishwa, my date of effect was 31st aug and got invited on nov 4, with 65pts. How many points are you claiming?


Hi Amanda,

Thanks for the reply.

I am claiming 70 points. Trying to gauge when a possible invite would come 

Any insight is greatly appreciated

Thanks
Vishwa


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Bhasker said:


> Dear Sathiya,
> 
> Thank you so much. You always come to the rescue.
> 
> I have indeed left the end date of current employment blank as it says so in EOI. I guess this is why in points breakdown it shows 5 points under 'Years of experience under nominated occupation overseas'. Making my total 60 points.
> If u remember I updated my EOI and mentioned my first employment from july 2010 onwards only as that was considered by ACS (they deducted my first 2 years as part of eligibility).
> Then I started to think that if only ACS work ex is to be followed than I should mention the end date that is given in the assessment report but that would make my work less than 3 years and point total 55!! Hence the fear.
> I am so glad that you sorted this out and that I still am eligible :bounce:
> 
> However, correct me if I am wrong, my 3 years were already complete in august 2013 (post 3 months of 05/13) but my points have always been 60 and I haven't received any email from EOI regarding 5 more points being added.


hello bhasker,

if that is the case, then how you will receive an email from skill select. your 3 years have been already taken into account by skill select and awarded 5 points for it. So, it is needless to raise doubts about this. skill select sends an email only whenever individual and/or overall points changes because of various limits in age, work experience, ielts etc. In your case, nothings mentioned above has happened. So, you will never receive any intimations from them.

at the end of the day, it is ensured that you are eligible for receiving an invite and you are in the race, for sure.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## pavan.kom

Hi Sathiya

I got my invitation in the last round as expected by you.

I am just wondering wat r the documents required for work experience.

Reply would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sathiyaseelan

pavan.kom said:


> Hi Sathiya
> 
> I got my invitation in the last round as expected by you.
> 
> I am just wondering wat r the documents required for work experience.
> 
> Reply would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance


hi buddy,

below are the ideal documents that are to be uploaded however, this list can be fine tuned according to candidature.

Job offer letter
appointment letter
experience letter
relieving letter
letter of job roles and responsibilities(job description)
recommendation letter
salary increment letter
letter of promotion
appreciation letters
bank statements
form -16
income tax return statements
salary slip (3 or 4 per year)

below link has very good information for you regarding the check list of documents that i recommend you to go through.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/245337-189-checklist-documents.html

regards,
sathiya


----------



## pavan.kom

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> below are the ideal documents that are to be uploaded however, this list can be fine tuned according to candidature.
> 
> Job offer letter
> appointment letter
> experience letter
> relieving letter
> letter of job roles and responsibilities(job description)
> recommendation letter
> salary increment letter
> letter of promotion
> appreciation letters
> bank statements
> form -16
> income tax return statements
> salary slip (3 or 4 per year)
> 
> below link has very good information for you regarding the check list of documents that i recommend you to go through.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/245337-189-checklist-documents.html
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Thank you Sathiya for ur quick response.
I do have all the documents mentioned above except the bank statements ( as its been 5 years since I closed the account ) and tax assessments as my pay was under 2lakh rupees.
Will this create a problem.

To be clear, I got
Offer letter
Reference Letter
Pay Slips
Increment letter
Resignation acceptance Letter

Will this be enough to satisfy the CO.


----------



## maq_qatar

Hi All,

I was enroll in PG diploma(Distance Education) and now I received my certificate but at the time of ACS I had only marksheet. 

Do I need to update ACS? (I am major in IT(BCA) and already getting 15 point for that) 

If yes then do I require attested copy of certificate?

Whereas my ACS result was completed in Dec-12 and submitted EOI. 

Regards,


----------



## sathiyaseelan

pavan.kom said:


> Thank you Sathiya for ur quick response.
> I do have all the documents mentioned above except the bank statements ( as its been 5 years since I closed the account ) and tax assessments as my pay was under 2lakh rupees.
> Will this create a problem.
> 
> To be clear, I got
> Offer letter
> Reference Letter
> Pay Slips
> Increment letter
> Resignation acceptance Letter
> 
> Will this be enough to satisfy the CO.


hello friend,

these might be fine, but, now also you can get the online bank statement from the banks you held salary account with although you closed your accounts. I also faced the same thing and in fact, same situation yet approached all banks and got them successfully with some hurdles. Form 16, if the company has offered you, can be added to this basket. 

Adding bank statements makes your case stronger which can be done easily by just dropping an email and calling the bank's customer care stating your purpose. This will be sufficient, but, again, this satisfaction varies from one case officer to another.

all the best,
sathiya


----------



## navits

Shubi said:


> I haven't got mine yet.
> 
> Lodged EOI 9/9/13 with 65 points against Business Analyst.
> 
> Did anyone else get their against BA in the last round?
> 
> If yes , please provide points and date of effect.
> 
> Thanks
> Shubi


Hi shibu,
I also filed at the same time with same points. No invite yet


----------



## ashish1137

sathiyaseelan said:


> yes, ashish is a real example for this (LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> sathiya


Well, cant agree with you more. Even in office I am busy reading the posts. Is there a thread on how to remove expat addiction.  

I am getting my IELTS result today, please wish me luck. 

Regards


----------



## ashish1137

maq_qatar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was enroll in PG diploma(Distance Education) and now I received my certificate but at the time of ACS I had only marksheet.
> 
> Do I need to update ACS? (I am major in IT(BCA) and already getting 15 point for that)
> 
> If yes then do I require attested copy of certificate?
> 
> Whereas my ACS result was completed in Dec-12 and submitted EOI.
> 
> Regards,


I'd say no need. 

Regards


----------



## navits

*EOI submitted --2611*

Hi Guys,
wanted to have some info on this particular category so thought of starting this thread.
My Ques: has anyone filed EOI in the month on sep and what are the chances of getting an invite with 65 points.


----------



## svspavan

ashish1137 said:


> Well, cant agree with you more. Even in office I am busy reading the posts. Is there a thread on how to remove expat addiction.
> 
> I am getting my IELTS result today, please wish me luck.
> 
> Regards


Me too... awaiting my results today. Good luck to you... please wish me as well...


----------



## espresso

Hi navits, 

check the most recent SkillSelect report from Round 4 November 2013 for the required score and date of effect to get an invite in the last invitation round: 

2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts: *65 3/9/2013 10.19 pm*

Note that due the pro-rata arrangement only a few invitations in the 2611 unit group are issued each round. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## navits

Thanks for the info Monika...
I did go thru the skill select and even their results aren't most recent..still haven't seen the nov 18 round results. However do you have any idea if I should be expecting invite if my EOI was submitted by15 sep with 65 points


----------



## PkBlr

Friends, please let me if I need to send all the pages of passport while filling 189 form. Some pages are blank and some has printed details. What is recommended for the VISA application ?

How about older passport which is cancelled / expired now? Do I need to scan and attach all its pages as well ?

-Pk


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ashish1137 said:


> Well, cant agree with you more. Even in office I am busy reading the posts. Is there a thread on how to remove expat addiction.
> 
> I am getting my IELTS result today, please wish me luck.
> 
> Regards


hi ashish,

unfortunately, there is no thread as such, but, there are many threads that may enhance your addiction to expat forum (ha ha ha) and *EOI Submitted club* is one among them. (LOL) 

anyway, wish you all the best for scoring your dream marks in ielts and do let us know your ielts results. Did you sit in idp or BC? In case of idp, your results were already out, and for BC, you need to wait till 12:00 Pm, i guess.


regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

PkBlr said:


> Friends, please let me if I need to send all the pages of passport while filling 189 form. Some pages are blank and some has printed details. What is recommended for the VISA application ?
> 
> How about older passport which is cancelled / expired now? Do I need to scan and attach all its pages as well ?
> 
> -Pk


hello pk,

firstly, your passport whose details are entered in visa application is only needed during visa application. older passport has no influence on it. in visa application itslef, it is mentioned that pages that have information such as address, place of issue, pass port, number, expiry date, your name, surname etc. need to be uploaded. This means that only last (2 pages where your details are mentioned) and first 2 pages (photo and others are indicated) of passport are necessary to scan and upload into visa application. However, you may scan few of the pages where stamping is done for other countries, if you wish. but, one thing is sure that no need to scan all pages of passport.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## PkBlr

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello pk,
> 
> firstly, your passport whose details are entered in visa application is only needed during visa application. older passport has no influence on it. in visa application itslef, it is mentioned that pages that have information such as address, place of issue, pass port, number, expiry date, your name, surname etc. need to be uploaded. This means that only last (2 pages where your details are mentioned) and first 2 pages (photo and others are indicated) of passport are necessary to scan and upload into visa application. However, you may scan few of the pages where stamping is done for other countries, if you wish. but, one thing is sure that no need to scan all pages of passport.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Thanks Sathiya. This really helps.

-Pk


----------



## espresso

Hi navits, 

predicting timelines is like reading tea leaves, unfortunately. We don't know how many others with the same points score submitted an EOI between 3rd Sept and 15th Sept. Could be 5 applicants, could be 30 or more . You also need to give DIBP a couple of days to compile the reports, today is only the 22nd after all... 

My tip: *Try to relax* and think of other things for a while. After the invite you'll still have to wait for a date for your medicals, a case officer, your police clearance certificates etc. etc. Most of these things are not in your hands anyway. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## ashish1137

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi ashish,
> 
> unfortunately, there is no thread as such, but, there are many threads that may enhance your addiction to expat forum (ha ha ha) and EOI Submitted club is one among them. (LOL)
> 
> anyway, wish you all the best for scoring your dream marks in ielts and do let us know your ielts results. Did you sit in idp or BC? In case of idp, your results were already out, and for BC, you need to wait till 12:00 Pm, i guess.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya. 
No luck for me this time :-( Feel like crying...

Listening - 9
Reading - 8
Speaking - 8
Writing - 6.5
Overall - 8

Since i want to claim 10 points for 7 each. The score becomes useless. :-(

Regards
Ashish
--------------
261312 | acs +ve


----------



## ashish1137

Sathiya,

I want some more suggestion yar. 

1. For IELTS, do i go for a review. :-(
2. Should i proceed with SS. I have 55 points already but dint wanted to proceed thru 190. 
3. Or sit in IELTS again?

Regards
Ashish
-----------------------------
261312 | acs +ve | spouse acs +ve


----------



## bmaggah

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Sathiya.
> No luck for me this time :-( Feel like crying...
> 
> Listening - 9
> Reading - 8
> Speaking - 8
> Writing - 6.5
> Overall - 8
> 
> Since i want to claim 10 points for 7 each. The score becomes useless. :-(
> 
> Regards
> Ashish
> --------------
> 261312 | acs +ve


Go for a review because writting is subjective the score depends on who is marking the essays chances are high that a different maker would give you the 7 you need.


----------



## Sam2304

ashish1137 said:


> Sathiya,
> 
> I want some more suggestion yar.
> 
> 1. For IELTS, do i go for a review. :-(
> 2. Should i proceed with SS. I have 55 points already but dint wanted to proceed thru 190.
> 3. Or sit in IELTS again?
> 
> Regards
> Ashish
> -----------------------------
> 261312 | acs +ve | spouse acs +ve


Ashish, most of them have reported that ielts re-evaluation does not do any good except in some cases where ppl have good score in other sections but lack .5 in writing/speaking. Since yours is a similar case, you have a fair chance of getting .5 more in re-evaluation.

Also if you have got 7 or more in writing before, attach the report in ur re-evaluation case

Also before going for SS do check in forum if that state is accepting ppl from your occupation. SS is more of occupation in demand visa than points based. You might qualify point wise for SS but they will still reject if your occupation is not in demand in the states job market.


----------



## kludge

bmaggah said:


> Go for a review because writting is subjective the score depends on who is marking the essays chances are high that a different maker would give you the 7 you need.


I think you should go for the reevaluation and the retest also because the time for reeval is very high.


----------



## Bhasker

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello bhasker,
> 
> *one thing you should understand is that the current employment is cumulative on condition that you are working in the same role and at same company. This is why you need to leave the end date of current employment blank. *
> 
> *Why ACS mentioned the end date in skills assessment?*
> 
> because it is the the date when they received your application and they are unsure whether you will be working with same organization and with same roles and accountability after this date also. in fact, you might start a business after this that they don't know. If you can prove this claim that you are on same role and at same company by submitting current monthly salary slips, latest form 16, income tax return statements, bank statements, new reference letter (job description letter, i recommend this) at the time of visa application, then why are tyou worrying.
> 
> *Does submitting an application and paying huge bucks to ACS every month for skills assessment to update the end date of current employment makes sense?*
> 
> *In EOI form itself, it displays very clearly that leave th end date of current employment if the candidate is still working.
> 
> On completion of 3 more months (3 years in total), you will get 5 points automatically added to your basket by skill select and you will receive an email in connection with the same as well. This adds 5 more points to your existing points.*
> 
> hope you understand,
> 
> sathiya


I had sent the same enquiry to ACS, this is what they replied with:

_Dear Bhasker,



Thank you for your email,



The date provided in your skill assessment result letter is the date you have met the ACS requirements.



Your experience between July 2008 to July 2010 has been considered in your skill assessment application in determining the outcome of your application.



As your Bachelor was relevant to the nominated occupation you were required to demonstrate 2 years’ experience which was completed in July 2010.



July 2010 is the date you met the ACS requirements and is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.



http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-Oct-2013.pdf



After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration – please contact them for further information on completing the EOI.



Regards,_


I guess the last line means that everything post 2010 counts!


----------



## lovetosmack

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Sathiya.
> No luck for me this time :-( Feel like crying...
> 
> Listening - 9
> Reading - 8
> Speaking - 8
> Writing - 6.5
> Overall - 8
> 
> Since i want to claim 10 points for 7 each. The score becomes useless. :-(
> 
> Regards
> Ashish
> --------------
> 261312 | acs +ve


Sorry about that ashish. You should apply for reval for that .5. It should help. If I were you I would be worried as to when would I get my reval scores. Heard they delay them & have no proper deadlines.

On another note, I got my results today! My scores have improved. :high5: The new ones are 8.5/9/7/7. I am filling my EOI and have a doubt if I should select 190 & 489 together. Can seniors help me here ?


----------



## syfjhz22

Pro Rata Occupation	Ceiling	Used	Remaing Invitation	Remaing Rounds	Invitation per round
2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers	360	244	116	15	7.73
2334 Electronics Engineers	420	225	195	15	13.00
2339 Other Engineering Professionals	300	194	106	15	7.07
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts	1380	1209	171	15	11.40
2613 Software and Applications Programmers	4800	2501	2299	15	153.27
2633 Telecommunications Engineers	300	182	118	15	7.87

*Total 200.33*

So, I would assume there will always be around half of 200 invitations before any further 60 points 189 invitation be issued.

-----

vBulletin's table formating is horrible. See attached excel


----------



## syfjhz22

I am so bored so I started to play around with DIBP numbers...


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Sathiya.
> No luck for me this time :-( Feel like crying...
> 
> Listening - 9
> Reading - 8
> Speaking - 8
> Writing - 6.5
> Overall - 8
> 
> Since i want to claim 10 points for 7 each. The score becomes useless. :-(
> 
> Regards
> Ashish
> --------------
> 261312 | acs +ve


hi ashish,

its sad to hear that you didn't get your dream scores.But, don't worry mate, for sure, you will get it through. your scores are really exceptional in 3 modules of ielts other than writing section. To be frank, these scores are more than mine.

Let me give you a suggestion to reach your destination and interestingly this has especially worked out well for most of the people i recommended. If you are stick to my strategies, you can definitely make it through.

No need to worry as this is not the end of this world. See, i failed in 6 attempts yet i had passion to achieve my goal that was 7 in each section of ielts. i know that it might be more painful if you loose 0.5 bands in 1 section. But, learn the mistakes you committed in your last exam and tackle the weak section more efficiently. Scoring 7 in writing is a piece of cake if you are able to fine tune tune your writing to suit the assessment process of IELTS exam.

Check out my tips in other threads in connection with IELTS. Else, i will post it if you need. Keep one thing in your mind that at any cost, you need to get 7 bands in individual sections and it could be n number of attempts. First be confident about your skill sets. At the end of the day, i am 200% sure you can make it through.

if you are really confident about your writing, then only i recommend you to knock the doors of revaluation. else, better to sit again with good preparation distributed on all sections equally.

revert back to me in PM.

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Bhasker said:


> I had sent the same enquiry to ACS, this is what they replied with:
> 
> _Dear Bhasker,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email,
> 
> 
> 
> The date provided in your skill assessment result letter is the date you have met the ACS requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> Your experience between July 2008 to July 2010 has been considered in your skill assessment application in determining the outcome of your application.
> 
> 
> 
> As your Bachelor was relevant to the nominated occupation you were required to demonstrate 2 years’ experience which was completed in July 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> July 2010 is the date you met the ACS requirements and is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-Oct-2013.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration – please contact them for further information on completing the EOI.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,_
> 
> 
> I guess the last line means that everything post 2010 counts!


hi bhasker,

*i don't know why you still guess?

it is clearly mentioned there that after July, 2010, your work experience is considered for points under work experience and the same can be demonstrated to case officer and DIAC.

So, why you are again and again beating around the same bush. i already clarified the same doubts for your same query.

why can't you be relaxed and happy? Cheers mate*...

regards,
sathiya


----------



## door999mo

2613 Software Engineer Submitted.... 60 points only...


----------



## svspavan

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Sathiya.
> No luck for me this time :-( Feel like crying...
> 
> Listening - 9
> Reading - 8
> Speaking - 8
> Writing - 6.5
> Overall - 8
> 
> Since i want to claim 10 points for 7 each. The score becomes useless. :-(
> 
> Regards
> Ashish
> --------------
> 261312 | acs +ve


Feeling sorry for you Ashish...! I know how much it pains. I finally made it in my third attempt with L:8;R:9;W:7;S:7. I now have 70 points for 28313. Waiting for the next round of invites on 2nd Dec.


----------



## jre05

Great news

People getting grant within a month for 189 for 2613 with 60 points. Still great message is that, he has old ACS I think. Because his EOI date is of course May 2013   And I remember, he was the one who awaited patiently for long time and he got invite exactly one month back 21st October and today, 22nd Nov, he got grant  :israel: :yo:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...class-189-60-points-waiting-invitation-6.html


----------



## maq_qatar

ashish1137 said:


> I'd say no need.
> 
> Regards


Thanks Ashish for your reply.

Should I submit this certificate while filing visa application or no need, what’s your suggestion on this?

Regards,


----------



## maq_qatar

ashish1137 said:


> Sathiya,
> 
> I want some more suggestion yar.
> 
> 1. For IELTS, do i go for a review. :-(
> 2. Should i proceed with SS. I have 55 points already but dint wanted to proceed thru 190.
> 3. Or sit in IELTS again?
> 
> Regards
> Ashish
> -----------------------------
> 261312 | acs +ve | spouse acs +ve


I think you should go for review your writiing score.

Mahatma Gandhi : “You may never know what results come of your actions, but if you do nothing, there will be no results.”

Regards,


----------



## krish82

Hi,
I have a confusion acs considered my exp from jan 2011. I am going write ielts on next month. After the result i will send eoi for victoria. Now i am in 45 and ielts 10 ? and vic ss 5 total 60. If i send vic ss after jan 2014 i will get 5 pts extra for work exp. But if i send eoi on jan 10( assume) may be i get result jan end either its positive or negative. I need help on whether i send eoi on jan or after jan.... give some clear path to make it..


----------



## Sunlight11

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> I have a confusion acs considered my exp from jan 2011. I am going write ielts on next month. After the result i will send eoi for victoria. Now i am in 45 and ielts 10 ? and vic ss 5 total 60. If i send vic ss after jan 2014 i will get 5 pts extra for work exp. But if i send eoi on jan 10( assume) may be i get result jan end either its positive or negative. I need help on whether i send eoi on jan or after jan.... give some clear path to make it..


If your occupation is not in demand then may be you can wait a month, else 60 is good enough for StateSponsorship as invitation is often dependent on overall work and qualification profile rather than points.


----------



## krish82

Sunlight11 said:


> If your occupation is not in demand then may be you can wait a month, else 60 is good enough for StateSponsorship as invitation is often dependent on overall work and qualification profile rather than points.


Hi sun,
As you say point is not lookable and only occupation is main. I am 2613 list. Recently people got rejected from vic do they hasn't got enough point..


----------



## Sunlight11

krish82 said:


> Hi sun,
> As you say point is not lookable and only occupation is main. I am 2613 list. Recently people got rejected from vic do they hasn't got enough point..


Victoria's rejection rate is high, but that's not for points shortages, even though I am not from 190 stream, but as far as I heard about some rejections is those Job descriptions were not properly matched with what Victoria wanted...


----------



## nithin

Hello everyone,

i submitted my EOI on 16th Oct under 261111 with 65 points.


----------



## PkBlr

Folks, I am filling the VISA 189 application form, can you please help me understand which language should I select as Main Language.(Pg 14).

Should it be mother tongue or language of study ?

-Pk


----------



## jre05

PkBlr said:


> Folks, I am filling the VISA 189 application form, can you please help me understand which language should I select as Main Language.(Pg 14).
> 
> Should it be mother tongue or language of study ?
> 
> -Pk


You got an invite? When?


----------



## PkBlr

jre05 said:


> You got an invite? When?


Yes JRE, I got it on 18Nov.

-Pk


----------



## pooja.lohkane

*EOI Sublitted*

Hi guys,

i have submitted (21st Nov 13) my EOI with 60 point (S/W Engg - 261313) :typing:

any one else who has submitted the EOI lately.?


----------



## just-curious

PkBlr said:


> Folks, I am filling the VISA 189 application form, can you please help me understand which language should I select as Main Language.(Pg 14).
> 
> Should it be mother tongue or language of study ?
> 
> -Pk


Hi PK,

Put in your mother tongue. I did the same as my agent said. In any case it is not any deciding criteria.

Cheers
J-C


----------



## nskmuscat

Hi Sathiya,
Do you have any idea until when 2611 is called for 60 points ?


----------



## SaiSundara

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> Take a print out of invite available in your EOI homepage. Moreover, just, click apply visa button and save some pages of visa application (17 pages) as pdf files and take print out of these as well. Also, take the hard copy of email you received from skill select.
> 
> All these evidences will support you to prove your application for travel card. If one branch ignores, try to knock the dorrs of other branches.
> 
> sathiya


I got a travel card issued by ICICI at my home branch and the process was hazzle-free. Now 'm in process of getting docs together for filing the visa application. Thanks much for directions on getting the visa travel card...

Thanks!


----------



## samysunny

Hello Expats,

I have 2 questions.
1. Do I need to add the experience which was not considered by ACS, if Yes, the do need 'Tick' not related in EOI?
2. ACS has considered my experience from Aug 2010 but was I serverd the company from 01/08 - 05/10. So do I need write the start date as Aug 2010 or 01/08?

Please help!


----------



## Sunlight11

samysunny said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I have 2 questions.
> 1. Do I need to add the experience which was not considered by ACS, if Yes, the do need 'Tick' not related in EOI?
> 2. ACS has considered my experience from Aug 2010 but was I serverd the company from 01/08 - 05/10. So do I need write the start date as Aug 2010 or 01/08?
> 
> Please help!


1. In EOI, you Should mention all your employment in the last 10 years, tick not related for the irrelevant ones and those before ACS met date.

2. I used the format dd/mm/yyyy in EOI.


----------



## jai.ankur

Any idea how much time these days EOI processing took ? Have submitted my EOI 1.5 months back but no response yet


----------



## akshay1229

jai.ankur said:


> Any idea how much time these days EOI processing took ? Have submitted my EOI 1.5 months back but no response yet


Hey mate..do some researche on DIBP website. It all depends on your point score and occupation code. You will get effective date with occupation code on website. If you are in one of the six occupations, then you point score is crucial.

Good luck


----------



## tracekd

*Jump from 60 to 65 points*

Hi all,
I received my IELTS result and received desired result to take my score to 65. 
:lalala::humble:
I am just waiting for next round in Dec so I can expect an invitation. 
So much relieved with this now.

Sathiya/all seniors/experts- 
I am bit lost here on below 2 points. Need your advice.

PCC: can you please guide me further process especially on PCC? I am in Australia however planning for India trip by mid Dec. Not sure where should I get my PCC done. 
Medical: Any advice on medical? Is it good to have it done once I submit my application and receive HPA ID?

~ Cheers traceKD
ACS Done +ve | IELTS positive | EOI 22 NOV 2013 |:nono: 60 points :becky:*65 points* | Waiting for Invite :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ahtivak

Hello everyone!

Before I submit my EOI, I need to get my queries cleard about de-facto relationship.

I am in a committed same-sex for the past 7.5 years. It will be 8 next year. However, we have never lived together due to family issues. Therefore, it does not count as de-facto relationship right?
Our families are aware of the relationship, but being in Singapore, it did not make sense to rent a place of our own. We have a bank account in her name and I do contribute to the account. But, I am unable to put my name in that account as we are not related. Singapore does not recognise same-sex relationship at all. Therefore, we are unable to get a house, joint bank account etc.

The only form of evidences we have are,

- Travel details
I am able to provide flight, hotel details of our trip.
-Photos, letters, messages
-We can get statements from a family member or friends
-I am currently funding her part-time education (Not sure if this counts)

Any advice pls. 
Thank you very much!


----------



## Mattooose

Latest list..
Moksh--------------489-----261313-----65-----26th Sept
ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
Pailas---------------189-----261313-----60-----06th August 2013
Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
psuresh0207-------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
sam2304---------189----261313-----60---24th Sept 2013
australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
rahul.tiwari----189---XXXXXX-----60 ---27th September, 2013
kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
avinashmusic-----189------261313-----60----25th October 2013
Sridev--------189----2613-------60------26 October 2013
svspavan--------189----261313----60----05th November 2013
npraneethreddy--189----261313----60----08th November 2013
sandspr---------189----261311----60----09th November 2013 
king_of_the_ring----189---26313 ----60 ---19th November 2013 
pooja.lohkane----189----261313----60----21st November 2013


----------



## Mattooose

pooja.lohkane said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i have submitted (21st Nov 13) my EOI with 60 point (S/W Engg - 261313) :typing:
> 
> any one else who has submitted the EOI lately.?


Hi,
I have added your name to our list of people waiting for the invite for 2613 with 60 points in the 189 category.
You have not explicitly mentioned whether you belong to 189. If not, please remove your name from the list ...

Thanks,
mattooose


----------



## Mattooose

door999mo said:


> 2613 Software Engineer Submitted.... 60 points only...


Hi ,
Please add your name to our list above...I did not add because you did not mention the date of submission


----------



## Mattooose

there is a 10 days gap between ganpath and Pailas.
And most likely the next invitation round will stop in one of those 10 days..It would be tough for us to know the latest date of effect after the Dec 2nd round...


ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
Pailas---------------189-----261313-----60-----06th August 2013


----------



## svshinde83

pooja.lohkane said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i have submitted (21st Nov 13) my EOI with 60 point (S/W Engg - 261313) :typing:
> 
> any one else who has submitted the EOI lately.?


welcome Pooja !!


----------



## maq_qatar

Mattooose said:


> there is a 10 days gap between ganpath and Pailas.
> And most likely the next invitation round will stop in one of those 10 days..It would be tough for us to know the latest date of effect after the Dec 2nd round...
> 
> 
> ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
> Pailas---------------189-----261313-----60-----06th August 2013


Hi,

this can be good for us, might be less people between 26Jul to 06Aug .

Regards,


----------



## svspavan

Mattooose said:


> Latest list..
> Moksh--------------489-----261313-----65-----26th Sept
> ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
> sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
> Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
> Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
> nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
> sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
> Pailas---------------189-----261313-----60-----06th August 2013
> Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
> Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
> ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
> xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
> tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
> Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
> sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
> maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
> psuresh0207-------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
> Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
> sam2304---------189----261313-----60---24th Sept 2013
> australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
> rahul.tiwari----189---XXXXXX-----60 ---27th September, 2013
> kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
> maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
> avinashmusic-----189------261313-----60----25th October 2013
> Sridev--------189----2613-------60------26 October 2013
> svspavan--------189----261313----70----22nd November 2013
> npraneethreddy--189----261313----60----08th November 2013
> sandspr---------189----261311----60----09th November 2013
> king_of_the_ring----189---26313 ----60 ---19th November 2013
> pooja.lohkane----189----261313----60----21st November 2013



Updated my details after adding additional points due to IELTS score.


----------



## nithin

Latest list..
Moksh--------------489-----261313-----65-----26th Sept
ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
Pailas---------------189-----261313-----60-----06th August 2013
Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
psuresh0207-------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
sam2304---------189----261313-----60---24th Sept 2013
australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
rahul.tiwari----189---XXXXXX-----60 ---27th September, 2013
kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
nithin-------------189-------261111------65-----16 October,2013
avinashmusic-----189------261313-----60----25th October 2013
Sridev--------189----2613-------60------26 October 2013
svspavan--------189----261313----70----22nd November 2013
npraneethreddy--189----261313----60----08th November 2013
sandspr---------189----261311----60----09th November 2013
king_of_the_ring----189---26313 ----60 ---19th November 2013
pooja.lohkane----189----261313----60----21st November 2013


----------



## jre05

Mattooose said:


> there is a 10 days gap between ganpath and Pailas.
> And most likely the next invitation round will stop in one of those 10 days..It would be tough for us to know the latest date of effect after the Dec 2nd round...
> 
> 
> ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
> Pailas---------------189-----261313-----60-----06th August 2013


What is "most likely" emphasis? I didn't get it. 

What I see from last 4 rounds is, for every round, there is a progression of approximately 15 to 18 days. You can expect upto Aug 15th in the Dec 16th round and upto July 30th/Aug 1st in the Dec 2nd round. Simple! It could be +/- one or two days that's all.


----------



## vinod4141

Hi Guys,

EOI filed on 26th September, 60 points , 261313, waiting for the invite.


Thanks,

Vinod.


----------



## Mattooose

jre05 said:


> What is "most likely" emphasis? I didn't get it.
> 
> What I see from last 4 rounds is, for every round, there is a progression of approximately 15 to 18 days. You can expect upto Aug 15th in the Dec 16th round and upto July 30th/Aug 1st in the Dec 2nd round. Simple! It could be +/- one or two days that's all.


Hi,
The problem is that the last visa date of effect for the Dec 2nd round could be anywhere in between 26th July to 6th Aug.

For Nov 18th round, we knew that one expat member with EOI date 14th July the invitation.Another expat member with EOI date on 18th July did not get the invitation.
So we concluded that the last visa date of effect for Nov 18th round is between 14th and 18th . 

But in the coming round, our conclusion will be less accurate..Mostly we would conclude that the last visa date of effect for Dec 2nd round would be between 26th July and 6th Aug. I hope some adds his/her name to the list with EOI date between 26th and 6th...


----------



## jre05

Mattooose said:


> Hi,
> The problem is that the last visa date of effect for the Dec 2nd round could be anywhere in between 26th July to 6th Aug.
> 
> For Nov 18th round, we knew that one expat member with EOI date 14th July the invitation.Another expat member with EOI date on 18th July did not get the invitation.
> So we concluded that the last visa date of effect for Nov 18th round is between 14th and 18th .
> 
> But in the coming round, our conclusion will be less accurate..Mostly we would conclude that the last visa date of effect for Dec 2nd round would be between 26th July and 6th Aug. I hope some adds his/her name to the list with EOI date between 26th and 6th...


You are right, one guy on 17th July Sumudur didn't get an invite. 

I am trying to understand, why you say our predictions go less accurate? I am seeing that, its 18 days or 16 days approximately how it progress. Since the guy on 17th didn't get an invite, I say, it could be 15 or 16. Because guy on 14th got invite.

Assume the same 15 days, like it is happening in last few rounds, meaning, until July 30th, only in Dec 2nd round. Thereafter, in Dec 16th, we get the quota until Aug 15th from Aug 1st cleared. This is considering worst case scenario.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## yuri_gagari

HI Everyone, 

please add me to the list : 

yuri_gagari ----- 189 ----- 261313 ----- 60 ----- 26th August, 2013


Thanks,

yuri


----------



## nskmuscat

jre05 said:


> What is "most likely" emphasis? I didn't get it.
> 
> What I see from last 4 rounds is, for every round, there is a progression of approximately 15 to 18 days. You can expect upto Aug 15th in the Dec 16th round and upto July 30th/Aug 1st in the Dec 2nd round. Simple! It could be +/- one or two days that's all.


People in 2611 category with 60 points not getting invitation.


----------



## jre05

nskmuscat said:


> People in 2611 category with 60 points not getting invitation.


Possible.

We were actually discussing about 2613


----------



## ahtivak

*Skills Assessment*

Hi everyone,

When I got my skills and qualifications assessed by AITSL, my current job was not being assessed. I was not in this job yet at the point of assessment. So, when I apply for my EOI, must I add this job in? Or must I only add the places I have worked at?

I am in the same field of work currently. Early Childhood Education.
My concern is adding it in my EOI, but my assessment does not state it.

Thanks and regards,
Kavitha


----------



## jre05

ahtivak said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> When I got my skills and qualifications assessed by AITSL, my current job was not being assessed. I was not in this job yet at the point of assessment. So, when I apply for my EOI, must I add this job in? Or must I only add the places I have worked at?
> 
> I am in the same field of work currently. Early Childhood Education.
> My concern is adding it in my EOI, but my assessment does not state it.
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> Kavitha


Hey Kavitha

No problem in adding the additional/new job details in the EOI that weren't part of ACS. However, please ensure you have enough proofs like offer letter/payslips/tax documents/bank statements and everything to provide when you launch visa after invitation.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Vijaynag

*latest List*

Moksh--------------489-----261313-----65-----26th Sept
ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
Vijaynag--------------189-----261313------60----5th Aug 2013
Pailas---------------189-----261313-----60-----06th August 2013
Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
yuri_gagari ----- 189 ----- 261313 ----- 60 ----- 26th August, 2013
sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
psuresh0207-------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
sam2304---------189----261313-----60---24th Sept 2013
australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
rahul.tiwari----189---XXXXXX-----60 ---27th September, 2013
kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
avinashmusic-----189------261313-----60----25th October 2013
Sridev--------189----2613-------60------26 October 2013
svspavan--------189----261313----60----05th November 2013
npraneethreddy--189----261313----60----08th November 2013
sandspr---------189----261311----60----09th November 2013 
king_of_the_ring----189---26313 ----60 ---19th November 2013 
pooja.lohkane----189----261313----60----21st November 2013


----------



## ahtivak

jre05 said:


> Hey Kavitha
> 
> No problem in adding the additional/new job details in the EOI that weren't part of ACS. However, please ensure you have enough proofs like offer letter/payslips/tax documents/bank statements and everything to provide when you launch visa after invitation.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


If I were to get the school to write a letter stating that I was/am employed in this school for how long, salary, job scope, etc. Will that be ok?


----------



## jre05

ahtivak said:


> If I were to get the school to write a letter stating that I was/am employed in this school for how long, salary, job scope, etc. Will that be ok?


Well if you were a school teacher, it should be ok. On the letter head of the school, sealed and signed by Principal of the school, with his/her contact details such as full name, phone number desk and mobile, address of school. 

I really don't know the protocol for teachers, but the aforementioned document style will work. I dont know how you ll provide proof of salary. You have cheque credit every month proof? Cheques and Bank statements.

One more thing, if you are not claiming points for these, of course you cannot as its just your recent and not even part of ACS, its enough to have the aforementioned proof. Only if you claim points, you should have sound document proofs.


----------



## Vijaynag

Vijaynag--------------189-----261313------60----5th Aug 2013

Can I expect to get it in the next round? Any idea


----------



## Vijaynag

Vijaynag; IELTS: 7 said:


> Can I expect to get it in the next round? Any idea


----------



## jre05

Vijaynag said:


> Can I expect to get it in the next round? Any idea


You might not get in next round but surely in Dec 16th round (2nd round from now). It is my guess and I am confident on it.


----------



## ahtivak

jre05 said:


> Well if you were a school teacher, it should be ok. On the letter head of the school, sealed and signed by Principal of the school, with his/her contact details such as full name, phone number desk and mobile, address of school.
> 
> I really don't know the protocol for teachers, but the aforementioned document style will work. I dont know how you ll provide proof of salary. You have cheque credit every month proof? Cheques and Bank statements.
> 
> One more thing, if you are not claiming points for these, of course you cannot as its just your recent and not even part of ACS, its enough to have the aforementioned proof. Only if you claim points, you should have sound document proofs.


Hi jre05,

The assessing board for teachers is AITSL. My previous school, sent a letter stating my service in that school and salary etc. AITSL approved it. But, I will not want to take risk for my EOI. I shall dig salary slips and bank statements.

Just 3 months salary slip will do right? Does it have to be consecutive?

Thanks and regards,
Kavitha


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Jre 

Any idea about 19th Nov 2013 ? 

I am expecting in the month of April (1st or 2nd) ?

What do u say ?


----------



## nskmuscat

jre05 said:


> Possible.
> 
> We were actually discussing about 2613



Since you were comparing both, i thought you are talking about 2611 also.

ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
Pailas---------------189-----261313-----60-----06th August 2013


----------



## jre05

nskmuscat said:


> Since you were comparing both, i thought you are talking about 2611 also.
> 
> ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
> Pailas---------------189-----261313-----60-----06th August 2013


That's a good catch, sorry. Someone have wrongly inserted 261111 in the 2613 group list started by Pratech  

Naturally, I thought it was our fraternity of software engineers  I understand your point, didn't notice that  

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...n-round-whose-going-get-2613-occupations.html

There is another thread, not alive for last few days, that also has this big list. People now copy pasting it in every threads and there is confusion. Some newbie's just insert their info without realizing the code


----------



## jre05

ahtivak said:


> Hi jre05,
> 
> The assessing board for teachers is AITSL. My previous school, sent a letter stating my service in that school and salary etc. AITSL approved it. But, I will not want to take risk for my EOI. I shall dig salary slips and bank statements.
> 
> Just 3 months salary slip will do right? Does it have to be consecutive?
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> Kavitha


Arrange the slips as much as you can. Or the first slip, then one in between and one in the last (latest). Else, arrange one for every quarter. All will do 

Document everything legibly (I remember my 10th class teacher, he says, write legibly lol. he is tempered  he whips us in back of the finger if we don't write legibly  I never got whip though as I was the pet student and top the class  )


----------



## ahtivak

jre05 said:


> Arrange the slips as much as you can. Or the first slip, then one in between and one in the last (latest). Else, arrange one for every quarter. All will do
> 
> Document everything legibly (I remember my 10th class teacher, he says, write legibly lol. he is tempered  he whips us in back of the finger if we don't write legibly  I never got whip though as I was the pet student and top the class  )


That's a good advise!  One more question, this may seem silly, but I need all the help I can get. Do I need to get a lawyer to certify those slips as true copy?

Thank you!


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

SaiSundara said:


> I got a travel card issued by ICICI at my home branch and the process was hazzle-free. Now 'm in process of getting docs together for filing the visa application. Thanks much for directions on getting the visa travel card...
> 
> Thanks!


Hi All
just want to add some more information on what saathiya has provided about visa fee payment.

Today i have paid my visa fee using AXis bank VISA traveler card . I thought it would be mandatory to open account in order to have that card but it is not. Moreover i didn't go to bank. I went to western union and took this travel card from them. They just took my passport photocopy & filled one form. They charged Rs230 extra as VAt & cess charges etc.
I guess they also have authority on banks behalf to provide those cards.If someone doesnot want to open another account (like me) just for the sake of card , i think they can try this option.
Hope this would help


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi All
> just want to add some more information on what saathiya has provided about visa fee payment.
> 
> Today i have paid my visa fee using AXis bank VISA traveler card . I thought it would be mandatory to open account in order to have that card but it is not. Moreover i didn't go to bank. I went to western union and took this travel card from them. They just took my passport photocopy & filled one form. They charged Rs230 extra as VAt & cess charges etc.
> I guess they also have authority on banks behalf to provide those cards.If someone doesnot want to open another account (like me) just for the sake of card , i think they can try this option.
> Hope this would help


How you paid Western Union ? Via cash or debit card or online transfer ?


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

ratnesh.nagori said:


> How you paid Western Union ? Via cash or debit card or online transfer ?


I paid them via cheque.

It was weizmann forex. They have tie up with western union i guess 
http://www.weizmannforex.com/ for more information


----------



## jre05

ahtivak said:


> That's a good advise!  One more question, this may seem silly, but I need all the help I can get. Do I need to get a lawyer to certify those slips as true copy?
> 
> Thank you!


Yes indeed you need to certify everything, every photocopies that is in black. I have even certified the photocopies that are in colour too for to be safer. 

Certify it from "Notary". It should have all following information, else it will become invalid.

Notary full name, address, phone (My certification dont have his phone number, but saw grants from people who got certified from same notary recently).

Notary registration number.

Notary Qualification and post/designation, date, signature. Usually there will be two seals (One round seal of his registration number, address and his name), another rectangle seal with his full name, address, phone, qualification, designation. 

He puts full sign on rectangle seal and sign of initials on round seal center. 

*Most important is, it should also have seal that says "Certified true copy of the originals". My notary had the seal named "Attested True Copy"* and it was accepted by ACS. I paid Rs 10 for every page.


----------



## svspavan

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> I paid them via cheque.
> 
> It was weizmann forex. They have tie up with western union i guess
> Weizmann Forex for more information


Hi All,

I recently came to know another procedure for payment, if you have debit card and credit card from the same bank, then it seems like you can link your cards and if your credit card had a limit of 2 lakhs then the remaining amount will be deducted from your debit card linked bank account provided you have enough bank balance. Can someone please suggest me if any one has done the payment in this method.

Thanks


----------



## Shubi

hi experts,

I am really confused and can you please bring peace to my mind with your knowledge and advice.

here is my big question:

I have lodged my EOI with 65 points against BA(2611) including more than 1 year of work experience. Now do i have to get my work exp approved/ assessed by ACS though i have got all my work related documents on me such as offer letter, payslips, tax returns, bank statements etc. ?

please keep in mind i have got my skills assessment done when i graduated and it was successful.

Cheers

Shubi


----------



## ahtivak

jre05 said:


> Yes indeed you need to certify everything, every photocopies that is in black. I have even certified the photocopies that are in colour too for to be safer.
> 
> Certify it from "Notary". It should have all following information, else it will become invalid.
> 
> Notary full name, address, phone (My certification dont have his phone number, but saw grants from people who got certified from same notary recently).
> 
> Notary registration number.
> 
> Notary Qualification and post/designation, date, signature. Usually there will be two seals (One round seal of his registration number, address and his name), another rectangle seal with his full name, address, phone, qualification, designation.
> 
> He puts full sign on rectangle seal and sign of initials on round seal center.
> 
> *Most important is, it should also have seal that says "Certified true copy of the originals". My notary had the seal named "Attested True Copy"* and it was accepted by ACS. I paid Rs 10 for every page.


Thank you! You've been helpful.


----------



## kludge

I have a question. Can I amend IELTS score in EOI after submitting EOI?


----------



## NeoWilson

kludge said:


> I have a question. Can I amend IELTS score in EOI after submitting EOI?


Yes you can. You can change any detail on your EOI after you have submitted. 

But all the changes must be made BEFORE you are invited. After you are invited, you won't be able to make any changes whatsoever


----------



## SAind

Hi,
They had not yet published the 18th NOV EOI results. y this delay .


----------



## Mattooose

kludge said:


> I have a question. Can I amend IELTS score in EOI after submitting EOI?


One word of caution : Any changes to EOI that will change your points will result in change of EOI submission date.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Hi Fellas,

To my surprise, I got approval from Victoria for 190. Received invite also today. So relieved that major step is cleared. :lock1: :rockon:


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Good luck Ratesh


----------



## kludge

Mattooose said:


> One word of caution : Any changes to EOI that will change your points will result in change of EOI submission date.


Thanks mate. Means if I'm planning to appear IELTS again then TRF must available before EOI lodgement.


----------



## huzefa85

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> To my surprise, I got approval from Victoria for 190. Received invite also today. So relieved that major step is cleared. :lock1: :rockon:


Congrats man.
Considering the amount of rejections victoria ss applicants have faced recently, thats a gr8 achievement for u 

best of luck for the further processes


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Shubi said:


> hi experts,
> 
> I am really confused and can you please bring peace to my mind with your knowledge and advice.
> 
> here is my big question:
> 
> I have lodged my EOI with 65 points against BA(2611) including more than 1 year of work experience. Now do i have to get my work exp approved/ assessed by ACS though i have got all my work related documents on me such as offer letter, payslips, tax returns, bank statements etc. ?
> 
> please keep in mind i have got my skills assessment done when i graduated and it was successful.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Shubi



hi friend,

Well, if you already got skills assessment only for education and not for work experience, then, yes, you need to apply for skills assessment for work experience. See, skills assessment is done by the assessing bodies just to know what your education qualification compared to australian level and your occupation code and relevant experience to claim points and to fill in the occupation. Without knowing which occupation code you can apply for visa under, it is really difficult for an applicant to satisfy a case officer regarding your claims for nominated occupation. in order to ease this confusion, people, generally, do apply for skills assessment and get their skills evaluated for visa.

The bottom line is that you must apply newly for both skills and education evaluation.

al;l the best,
sathiya


----------



## nskmuscat

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friend,
> 
> Well, if you already got skills assessment only for education and not for work experience, then, yes, you need to apply for skills assessment for work experience. See, skills assessment is done by the assessing bodies just to know what your education qualification compared to australian level and your occupation code and relevant experience to claim points and to fill in the occupation. Without knowing which occupation code you can apply for visa under, it is really difficult for an applicant to satisfy a case officer regarding your claims for nominated occupation. in order to ease this confusion, people, generally, do apply for skills assessment and get their skills evaluated for visa.
> 
> The bottom line is that you must apply newly for both skills and education evaluation.
> 
> al;l the best,
> sathiya


hi sathiya,

Do you have any idea when they will call 2611 with 60 points holders.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Hi all,

I am applying for NSW SS. Obtained positive skill assessment but have a doubt.

VETASSESS letter says they have assessed only employment for the period betwern Jan 11 till Jun 12 and says Highly relevant to the field of nominated occupation. DOES THAT MEAN I CAN CLAIM POINTS ONLY FOR THIS PERIOD. I HAVE PROVIDED DOCS FOR 8 YRS HOPING TO CLAIM 10 POINTS

Can anyone clarify pleaseee ??

Regs

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friend,
> 
> Well, if you already got skills assessment only for education and not for work experience, then, yes, you need to apply for skills assessment for work experience. See, skills assessment is done by the assessing bodies just to know what your education qualification compared to australian level and your occupation code and relevant experience to claim points and to fill in the occupation. Without knowing which occupation code you can apply for visa under, it is really difficult for an applicant to satisfy a case officer regarding your claims for nominated occupation. in order to ease this confusion, people, generally, do apply for skills assessment and get their skills evaluated for visa.
> 
> The bottom line is that you must apply newly for both skills and education evaluation.
> 
> al;l the best,
> sathiya


Hi sathiya,

I hve a quick query,

I hve obtained a positive skill assessmenr from VETASSESD. however it appears they have assessed only one of employment between Jan 11 till Jun 12 where as i hve sent docs pertaining to 4 organisations which are closely related to nominated occupation.

Does this assessment means i cannot claim points for 8 yrs exp ??

Thnks in advance fr ur help

Regs

Santhosh


----------



## batraks

When did South Australia revised it current SNOL.
Is there any hope the occupation which went in special conditions in august'13, will have availability after revision before July 14.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

dudes can some one gimme any sort of hope ?

when would these occupation quota would be revised ?


----------



## muralirangana

*Update*

ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
Vijaynag--------------189-----261313------60----5th Aug 2013
Pailas---------------189-----261313-----60-----06th August 2013
Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
yuri_gagari ----- 189 ----- 261313 ----- 60 ----- 26th August, 2013
sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
psuresh0207-------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
sam2304---------189----261313-----60---24th Sept 2013
australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
rahul.tiwari----189---XXXXXX-----60 ---27th September, 2013
kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
RMURALISRINIVAS..189..SYSTEM ANALYST..60..19TH OCT 2013
avinashmusic-----189------261313-----60----25th October 2013
Sridev--------189----2613-------60------26 October 2013
svspavan--------189----261313----60----05th November 2013
npraneethreddy--189----261313----60----08th November 2013
sandspr---------189----261311----60----09th November 2013 
king_of_the_ring----189---26313 ----60 ---19th November 2013 
pooja.lohkane----189----261313----60----21st November 2013[/QUOTE]


----------



## anthoney

Hi friends,

By the grace of God and the support from all the key members of this forum, I got my VIC SS approval today. I applied on 18-Nov-2013 and received acknowledgement next day. Finally, the approval in a weeks time. Special thanks to Sathiya, Felix and others who really provided valuable info and support in this forum.

Many thanks !!!

Regards,

Praveen


----------



## Santhosh.15

Congrats mate !! Good luck !!


----------



## anthoney

battulas78 said:


> Congrats mate !! Good luck !!


Thanks a lot mate.. All the best to you too


----------



## maq_qatar

anthoney said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> By the grace of God and the support from all the key members of this forum, I got my VIC SS approval today. I applied on 18-Nov-2013 and received acknowledgement next day. Finally, the approval in a weeks time. Special thanks to Sathiya, Felix and others who really provided valuable info and support in this forum.
> 
> Many thanks !!!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Praveen


Congr8s praveen


----------



## maq_qatar

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> To my surprise, I got approval from Victoria for 190. Received invite also today. So relieved that major step is cleared. :lock1: :rockon:


Cogra8s ratnesh


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Hey Guys,

Any idea or u guys have read any where on the internet about the next year quota refills for the job code 26313 ?

I have applied EOI on 19th of November with 60 points. As per the predictions I might not be able to make it this year (apparently).

Invite date	
14th July - 31 st July 2nd December 3000
1st Aug - 15th Aug 16th December 3250
16th Aug - 31st Aug 6th January 3500
1st Sep - 15th Sep 20th Jan 3750
16th Sep - 30th Sep 3rd Feb 4000
1st Oct - 14th Oct 17th Feb 4250
15th Oct - 31st Oct 3rd March 4500
1st Nov - 15th Nov 17th March 4800
I applied on 19th of November


----------



## Shubi

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friend,
> 
> Well, if you already got skills assessment only for education and not for work experience, then, yes, you need to apply for skills assessment for work experience. See, skills assessment is done by the assessing bodies just to know what your education qualification compared to australian level and your occupation code and relevant experience to claim points and to fill in the occupation. Without knowing which occupation code you can apply for visa under, it is really difficult for an applicant to satisfy a case officer regarding your claims for nominated occupation. in order to ease this confusion, people, generally, do apply for skills assessment and get their skills evaluated for visa.
> 
> The bottom line is that you must apply newly for both skills and education evaluation.
> 
> al;l the best,
> sathiya


Thanks Sathiya, for your advice.

Brief history:

I graduated in july 2011 and I got my masters degree assessed by ACS in nov'2011 and got successful results as business analyst.

I started working as a business analyst in august 2011 and i was gathering work experience to claim points for that. In august 2012, i got my one year exp completed. Since august 2012 till date- i m working in closely relevant occupation to business analyst. In sep,2013, I lodged my EOI with 65 points after sorting my IELTS.(7 each)

Now, do I have to start the process all over again with ACS and get my education+ employment assessment? Just read that you have to have 2 years exp in your nominated occupation or closely related to be eligible and whatever exp i gain after this will be considered as skilled occupation.

can you please shed some light on it? If this is the case, i am in deep trouble as i wont be claim to any points for exp or can i?

Please guide me.

Thanks
Shubi


----------



## Shubi

Shubi said:


> Thanks Sathiya, for your advice.
> 
> Brief history:
> 
> I graduated in july 2011 and I got my masters degree assessed by ACS in nov'2011 and got successful results as business analyst.
> 
> I started working as a business analyst in august 2011 and i was gathering work experience to claim points for that. In august 2012, i got my one year exp completed. Since august 2012 till date- i m working in closely relevant occupation to business analyst. In sep,2013, I lodged my EOI with 65 points after sorting my IELTS.(7 each)
> 
> Now, do I have to start the process all over again with ACS and get my education+ employment assessment? Just read that you have to have 2 years exp in your nominated occupation or closely related to be eligible and whatever exp i gain after this will be considered as skilled occupation.
> 
> can you please shed some light on it? If this is the case, i am in deep trouble as i wont be claim to any points for exp or can i?
> 
> Please guide me.
> 
> Thanks
> Shubi




All my work exp is within Australia.

Shubi


----------



## tracekd

Congrats Ratnesh...


----------



## Mattooose

kludge said:


> Thanks mate. Means if I'm planning to appear IELTS again then TRF must available before EOI lodgement.


Yes. The Test Report Form is needed because we need to enter the TRF number while submitting the EOI. The TRF need not be uploaded during EOI submission. In fact, no documents are required during EOI submission.


----------



## imrukhan81

*update*

ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013
ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
imrukhan81--------------189-----261313------60----2nd Aug 2013
Vijaynag--------------189-----261313------60----5th Aug 2013
Pailas---------------189-----261313-----60-----06th August 2013
Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
yuri_gagari ----- 189 ----- 261313 ----- 60 ----- 26th August, 2013
sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
psuresh0207-------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
sam2304---------189----261313-----60---24th Sept 2013
australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
rahul.tiwari----189---XXXXXX-----60 ---27th September, 2013
kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
RMURALISRINIVAS..189..SYSTEM ANALYST..60..19TH OCT 2013
avinashmusic-----189------261313-----60----25th October 2013
Sridev--------189----2613-------60------26 October 2013
svspavan--------189----261313----60----05th November 2013
npraneethreddy--189----261313----60----08th November 2013
sandspr---------189----261311----60----09th November 2013
king_of_the_ring----189---26313 ----60 ---19th November 2013
pooja.lohkane----189----261313----60----21st November 2013


----------



## door999mo

imrukhan81 said:


> ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
> sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
> Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
> Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
> nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
> sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
> imrukhan81--------------189-----261313------60----2nd Aug 2013
> Vijaynag--------------189-----261313------60----5th Aug 2013
> Pailas---------------189-----261313-----60-----06th August 2013
> Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
> Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
> ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
> xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
> tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
> Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
> yuri_gagari ----- 189 ----- 261313 ----- 60 ----- 26th August, 2013
> sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
> maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
> psuresh0207-------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
> Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
> sam2304---------189----261313-----60---24th Sept 2013
> australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
> rahul.tiwari----189---XXXXXX-----60 ---27th September, 2013
> kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
> maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
> RMURALISRINIVAS..189..SYSTEM ANALYST..60..19TH OCT 2013
> avinashmusic-----189------261313-----60----25th October 2013
> Sridev--------189----2613-------60------26 October 2013
> svspavan--------189----261313----60----05th November 2013
> npraneethreddy--189----261313----60----08th November 2013
> sandspr---------189----261311----60----09th November 2013
> king_of_the_ring----189---26313 ----60 ---19th November 2013
> pooja.lohkane----189----261313----60----21st November 2013


Sorry, is this a list of applicants who are waiting the invitation?


----------



## jack777

Yes this is the list of users, mostly in the software and systems category, who has applied for the EOI and are waiting for invites.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

A ray of hope

18th November invite results are JUST UPDATED!

2701 invites are GONE FOR THIS YEAR SO FAR for 26313 

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	15/7/2013 12.01 am

This is the update for Software Engineers .. approximately 200 guys are gone in this invite ...


----------



## jre05

King_of_the_ring said:


> A ray of hope
> 
> 18th November invite results are JUST UPDATED!
> 
> 2701 invites are GONE FOR THIS YEAR SO FAR for 26313
> 
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	15/7/2013 12.01 am
> 
> This is the update for Software Engineers .. approximately 200 guys are gone in this invite ...


You mean to say it is positive or not a good speed?


----------



## jre05

Mattooose said:


> Yes. The Test Report Form is needed because we need to enter the TRF number while submitting the EOI. The TRF need not be uploaded during EOI submission. In fact, no documents are required during EOI submission.


As I rightly predicted, it is upto 15th July.

SkillSelect

And, as King of the ring and I predicted, it would be from 15-30 July in Dec 2nd round and Aug 1-Aug 15 in Dec 16th round for 60 pointers in 2613.

Simple.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

As per these statistics .... its showing that around 200 invitations per round .. and 15 days window sliding per round .....

So in order to reach 19th November it would require 9 more such rounds... if each round takes 200 invites .. total invites consumed by that time would be around 2700+200*9=4500 and it would be either the end of the March or the first week of April to get an invite  .... If they skew a bit or do some thing weird a little awry results may happen but just wait and see situation right now


----------



## King_of_the_ring

These days this is ONLY MY *STORY OF LIFE*... coming to expat forum seeing silently what others are saying .. what statistics are saying .. what new news are coming that's IT ....la la la la la la


----------



## syfjhz22

As 2211 applicant waiting for invitation, I think my chance of getting one in next round is very high after reading 18 November results...


----------



## australiaprvisa

King_of_the_ring said:


> As per these statistics .... its showing that around 200 invitations per round .. and 15 days window sliding per round .....
> 
> So in order to reach 19th November it would require 9 more such rounds... if each round takes 200 invites .. total invites consumed by that time would be around 2700+200*9=4500 and it would be either the end of the March or the first week of April to get an invite  .... If they skew a bit or do some thing weird a little awry results may happen but just wait and see situation right now


As per my analysis I can say there is less application on October and November month compare to July, August and September as per my prediction because of the fees was increase from 1st September. So after 2-3 round the invitation ratio of days per round will increase I means there is chance to move for 20-25 days etc.

I am not sure but I can predict that based on list of applicants who are waiting the invitation.

I hope you will get invited soon and All the best for your process.


----------



## ccham

australiaprvisa said:


> As per my analysis I can say there is less application on October and November month compare to July, August and September as per my prediction because of the fees was increase from 1st September. So after 2-3 round the invitation ratio of days per round will increase I means there is chance to move for 20-25 days etc.
> 
> I am not sure but I can predict that based on list of applicants who are waiting the invitation.
> 
> I hope you will get invited soon and All the best for your process.


i like your comment since i'm applied for 489FS. if it's happen we can see sunlight this year itself


----------



## waqas.jk

In last round of 4 Nov 2013 383 applications of 2613 category were invited. With this pace quota will be filled in Feb 2014.

---------------------------------------------------
__________________
261313, Visa Sub Class : 189, ACS Result : 12-08-13, EOI : 12-09-13 : IELTS : S6.5, L6.5, W7, R8 Invite : ???


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Waqas ???

What r u saying dude ? >> If I am not wrong the quota wasn't jumped from 2300 something to 2501 ??

Correct me guys if I am wrong pls ?


----------



## SAind

australiaprvisa said:


> As per my analysis I can say there is less application on October and November month compare to July, August and September as per my prediction because of the fees was increase from 1st September. So after 2-3 round the invitation ratio of days per round will increase I means there is chance to move for 20-25 days etc.
> 
> I am not sure but I can predict that based on list of applicants who are waiting the invitation.
> 
> I hope you will get invited soon and All the best for your process.



In the 18th NOv round had they invited any FS 489.


----------



## Juancho

King_of_the_ring said:


> Waqas ???
> 
> What r u saying dude ? >> If I am not wrong the quota wasn't jumped from 2300 something to 2501 ??
> 
> Correct me guys if I am wrong pls ?


hi buddy,
actually waqas is right, last round (4 November )the government issued 380 invitations


----------



## ccham

SAind said:


> In the 18th NOv round had they invited any FS 489.


no buddy they have clearly mentioned that they would not invited 489FS until 189 queue is finished for golden 6 occupations so don't hope any invitation for 489FS in near future. we can hope it after next april but i'm afraid that it may be next year. pray for best out come or try to apply for 189.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Juancho:

Didn't last round the ceiling for software engineers were jumped from some where around 2300 to 2500 ?


----------



## oraclrock

King_of_the_ring said:


> Juancho:
> 
> Didn't last round the ceiling for software engineers were jumped from some where around 2300 to 2500 ?


No buddy, the last last one was 2118 and the last one was 2501. Now it is 2710.

So the number of invitation was fluctuated from 383 invitations to 209 invitations.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Gotcha ....


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Lets wait for 2nd December and see where it goes ..


----------



## ccham

oraclrock said:


> No buddy, the last last one was 2118 and the last one was 2501. Now it is 2710.
> 
> So the number of invitation was fluctuated from 383 invitations to 209 invitations.


don't think too much about numbers because this include the invitations which are sent by states. since they have introduced prorata bases, they have allocated different ceiling for state and 189/489FS separately.


----------



## waqas.jk

King_of_the_ring said:


> quota wasn't jumped from 2300 something to 2501 ??


If that is correct. Good news for me also 

I started tracking the number of selected EOI and invitation rounds from last month. If i am wrong, apologies from my side.

Thanks.

__________________
261313 | VISA : 189 | IELTS (R8/W7/L6.5/S6.5) | EOI Submitted 12/09/2013 | points 60 | Invite : ???


----------



## rubonno1

Hi guys

I have few queries in regards to EOI submission,

1) Please confirm do we need to submit last 10 years experience.
Or all the experience submitted to ACS. 

2) If we need to submit all then for the experience deducted by ACS , we need to mention it as the not relevant to nomination during EOI.

3) And when the partial employment is considered relevant then we need to create 2 entries for same job role. Half it would be mentioned as not relevant and other half would be mentioned relevant.

4) For no. of family member , we need to mention no. excluding main applicant ;-) , Right ..
Like wife and 2 kinds would be 3 . 

Please confirm.


----------



## arrowakhil

Hi Folks,

261313 | VISA : 189 | EOI Submitted 18/07/2013 18:00| points 60 | Invite : ???

I was expecting Invitation in November 18th roundbut no invitation yet as cut of Visa Date of effect in this round was July 15th :-(

Keeping my fingers crossed for the next round.

Thanks,
Akhil


----------



## bravokal

Hi Guys,

I will be applying(within next 10 days) for EOI with 65 points for 189 visa under 261313-Software Engineer - India.

Can anyone tell me how much time it may take in my case to get the invitation to apply further?.As, I have see some people here who have applied for the same Visa and ANZSCO code(261313), with 60 points around 2 months back but are yet to get an invitation..

thanks!


----------



## ccham

bravokal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I will be applying(within next 10 days) for EOI with 65 points for 189 visa under 261313-Software Engineer - India.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how much time it may take in my case to get the invitation to apply further?.As, I have see some people here who have applied for the same Visa and ANZSCO code(261313), with 60 points around 2 months back but are yet to get an invitation..
> 
> thanks!


since you have 65 points, you would be invited following round after your submission.


----------



## bravokal

ccham said:


> since you have 65 points, you would be invited following round after your submission.



Hi ccham,

Thanks for your reply and good to know that..but can you tell me why some people who have applied for 189 visa with 60 points more than 2 months back haven't got an invitation still??..


----------



## NeoWilson

bravokal said:


> Hi ccham,
> 
> Thanks for your reply and good to know that..but can you tell me why some people who have applied for 189 visa with 60 points more than 2 months back haven't got an invitation still??..


because they are lower on the food chain 

the system invites people with higher point first and then lower points after all higher points applicants have been invited. In other words, 65 or higher applicant will get the invitation in the next invitation round first, after all 65+ applicant are invited, the system will then select 60 points applicant based on occupational ceiling. You friend had to wait 2 months is probably because he/she falls into the 6 golden occupations on DIBP list where waiting time are about 4 months


----------



## bravokal

NeoWilson said:


> because they are lower on the food chain
> 
> the system invites people with higher point first and then lower points after all higher points applicants have been invited. In other words, 65 or higher applicant will get the invitation in the next invitation round first, after all 65+ applicant are invited, the system will then select 60 points applicant based on occupational ceiling. You friend had to wait 2 months is probably because he/she falls into the 6 golden occupations on DIBP list where waiting time are about 4 months



Hi Neowilson,

I guess even I fall in one of those 6 golden occupations..right??..261313-S/w Engineer...should this be a cause of delay in my case though i got 65 points??..
thanks!!


----------



## rubonno1

rubonno1 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have few queries in regards to EOI submission,
> 
> 1) Please confirm do we need to submit last 10 years experience.
> Or all the experience submitted to ACS.
> 
> 2) If we need to submit all then for the experience deducted by ACS , we need to mention it as the not relevant to nomination during EOI.
> 
> 3) And when the partial employment is considered relevant then we need to create 2 entries for same job role. Half it would be mentioned as not relevant and other half would be mentioned relevant.
> 
> 4) For no. of family member , we need to mention no. excluding main applicant ;-) , Right ..
> Like wife and 2 kinds would be 3 .
> 
> 
> Please confirm.



Hi Team,

I hope those who have submitted their EOI can respond , Please help 

In addition to above query , please help me respond to below queries :-

*Family Member *

Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?	
How many family members?	
Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? 

I am married and I have 2 children/dependent: So would the right answers be 

Yes 
3
Yes.


----------



## jack777

bravokal said:


> Hi Neowilson,
> 
> I guess even I fall in one of those 6 golden occupations..right??..261313-S/w Engineer...should this be a cause of delay in my case though i got 65 points??..
> thanks!!



Nope. Please look at my signature for the timelines. I got the invite in less than a week with 65 points.


----------



## australiaprvisa

rubonno1 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have few queries in regards to EOI submission,
> 
> 1) Please confirm do we need to submit last 10 years experience.
> Or all the experience submitted to ACS.
> 
> 2) If we need to submit all then for the experience deducted by ACS , we need to mention it as the not relevant to nomination during EOI.
> 
> 3) And when the partial employment is considered relevant then we need to create 2 entries for same job role. Half it would be mentioned as not relevant and other half would be mentioned relevant.
> 
> 4) For no. of family member , we need to mention no. excluding main applicant ;-) , Right ..
> Like wife and 2 kinds would be 3 .
> 
> Please confirm.


1) You have to submit all the experience submitted to ACS
2) Sorry I don't understand your query.
3) No need to create 2 entire for same job
4) Yes right you have to mentioned excluding main applicant


----------



## australiaprvisa

ccham said:


> i like your comment since i'm applied for 489FS. if it's happen we can see sunlight this year itself


Thanks.

Yes there is some chances for that because as per list for 15th july tp 31 july only 5 peoples on list. 

Lets hope for best.


----------



## bravokal

rubonno1 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have few queries in regards to EOI submission,
> 
> 1) Please confirm do we need to submit last 10 years experience.
> Or all the experience submitted to ACS.
> 
> 
> 2) If we need to submit all then for the experience deducted by ACS , we need to mention it as the not relevant to nomination during EOI.
> 
> 
> 
> 3) And when the partial employment is considered relevant then we need to create 2 entries for same job role. Half it would be mentioned as not relevant and other half would be mentioned relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 4) For no. of family member , we need to mention no. excluding main applicant ;-) , Right ..
> Like wife and 2 kinds would be 3 .
> 
> 
> 
> Please confirm.



Hi,

1) Please confirm do we need to submit last 10 years experience.
Or all the experience submitted to ACS. 

->* The same experience you have submitted to ACS.*

2) If we need to submit all then for the experience deducted by ACS , we need to mention it as the not relevant to nomination during EOI.

->* ACS must have mentioned in your assessment letter that -"the employment after MM/YYYY is considered to equate to work...etc".So here,the experience upto the mentioned MM/YYYY(include) is Non-relevant and experience after the above MM/YYYY is to be considered as Relevant.*

3) And when the partial employment is considered relevant then we need to create 2 entries for same job role. Half it would be mentioned as not relevant and other half would be mentioned relevant.

*Yes.exactly.*

4) For no. of family member , we need to mention no. excluding main applicant ;-) , Right ..
Like wife and 2 kinds would be 3 . 

*Yes, 3 dependents*


----------



## maq_qatar

Hi, 

I think we need to consider till 14-July for 2613 because last invited candidate was on 15/7/2013 *12.01 am*. So next invitation round wll be approx 15July13 to 29July13.

Regards


----------



## anthoney

Hi friends, 

I have 4 years and 11 months of overall experience in the same company ABC. Out of which 2 years were deducted by ACS (ICT Major criteria). Also, I had two promotions in this time period. But ACS has mentioned only one position i.e IT Analyst for the total experience.

In EOI, When I mentioned about my work experience, for a given company ABC. I put the same highest position(designation) for both first two years(non-relevant to nominated code) and remaining years(relevant to nominated job code) entries. 

Now i have received 190 invite. Will this cause an issue while filling the Visa application or with CO ? 

Pls advise.

Regards,

Praveen


----------



## Sai2Aus

Hi all,

When filing Eoi, for experience my Acs result says after August 2007 is considered. Should I say 1st sept 2007 to current as relevant or 1st august 2007 to current as relevant? 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> When filing Eoi, for experience my Acs result says after August 2007 is considered. Should I say 1st sept 2007 to current as relevant or 1st august 2007 to current as relevant?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


1 Sep 2007 to current


----------



## Sai2Aus

anthoney said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have 4 years and 11 months of overall experience in the same company ABC. Out of which 2 years were deducted by ACS (ICT Major criteria). Also, I had two promotions in this time period. But ACS has mentioned only one position i.e IT Analyst for the total experience.
> 
> In EOI, When I mentioned about my work experience, for a given company ABC. I put the same highest position(designation) for both first two years(non-relevant to nominated code) and remaining years(relevant to nominated job code) entries.
> 
> Now i have received 190 invite. Will this cause an issue while filling the Visa application or with CO ?
> 
> Pls advise.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Praveen


Even for me the current designation that's the highest is only mentioned in ACS. So we should put the same only. As we cannot divide the experience according to promotions. 

Any seniors please advice.


----------



## anthoney

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> When filing Eoi, for experience my Acs result says after August 2007 is considered. Should I say 1st sept 2007 to current as relevant or 1st august 2007 to current as relevant?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Yes. From 1st sept 2007 to current is considered relevant. all years before are considered non-relevant


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> 1 Sep 2007 to current


Thanks Ratnesh.


----------



## sumdur

maq_qatar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think we need to consider till 14-July for 2613 because last invited candidate was on 15/7/2013 *12.01 am*. So next invitation round wll be approx 15July13 to 29July13.
> 
> Regards


yes, I think so. 2613 is moing faster than expected.


----------



## maq_qatar

sumdur said:


> yes, I think so. 2613 is moing faster than expected.


Hi Sumdur,

Be ready, only few days remaing to receive golden email in your inbox.

All the best.

Reqards,


----------



## anthoney

hi friends,

In filling visa application, do we need to provide info on driving license and birth certificate under National Identity document ? The prob is only initials are mentioned in Surname but they are expanded in passport. Really confused whether to mention initial or expanded surname in family name field. 

I think that Driver's License, Voter's card, birth certificate are identity documents but they are not national documents which are mandatory to have. Right now the only card which can be termed as a national identity card is Aadhar card but still I haven't received it.

Your suggestions pls

Thanks,
Praveen


----------



## thinkpanther

Dear All,

I have submitted my EOI today -28th of Nov 2013 for Skilled Independent Visa (Subclass 189) under Analyst Programmer (261311) ANZSCO code. I have claimed a total of 65 points. Hope to get the invite in the next round!


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Guys can some one tell me that all these documents need to be uploaded online ? Even PCC too ? Once we get invite ?


----------



## thinkpanther

While I can see my EOI details and the ack letter for submission on the Skillselect website I did not get any email from them on the same. Can someone confirm when do we get an email? Do we get an email for the invite?


----------



## tracekd

All Experts rather all Sathiyas ,
I am in a bit of difficult situation. Any help is really appreciated. 
I am on 457 which is valid till Feb '14. I am going on vacation in 2nd week of Dec '13. Coming back in 2nd week of Jan '14

Assuming I receive an invitation in Dec 2nd round, should I lodge my visa application immediately after invitation? 
What is impact on my existing 457?
Would I be able to enter in AUS since I will have my bridging visa?
 will my bridging visa be activated after mu 457 expires or immediately I lodge my application?


----------



## thinkpanther

Dear All,

I submitted my EOI yesterday, but since I had completed the application on the 25th of Nov there is a small mistake that I made.

In my employment history my current employment is marked till 25th of Nov only and not till the date of submission, which is 28th of Nov. Do you think I should amend this? Will there be any effect on my application?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

King_of_the_ring said:


> Guys can some one tell me that all these documents need to be uploaded online ? Even PCC too ? Once we get invite ?


Read on this forum that CO will allot you specific days within which you have to submit PCC and Meds


----------



## bravokal

thinkpanther said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI today -28th of Nov 2013 for Skilled Independent Visa (Subclass 189) under Analyst Programmer (261311) ANZSCO code. I have claimed a total of 65 points. Hope to get the invite in the next round!


Dude, i got a question..In ACS reference letter did you mention the highest role in ur company or have you mentioned all ur roles in that company..because I joined my company as a Software trainee and when i left I was a Software Engineer.My company has mentioned only Software Engineer(for entire duration) in my reference letter that i sent to ACS. Will this cause any problems?..Please help..thanks!


----------



## thinkpanther

bravokal said:


> Dude, i got a question..In ACS reference letter did you mention the highest role in ur company or have you mentioned all ur roles in that company..because I joined my company as a Software trainee and when i left I was a Software Engineer.My company has mentioned only Software Engineer(for entire duration) in my reference letter that i sent to ACS. Will this cause any problems?..Please help..thanks!


I mentioned the last role only. All other are only a logical progression till this designation.


----------



## bravokal

thinkpanther said:


> I mentioned the last role only. All other are only a logical progression till this designation.


Anyways, for DIAB(DIAC) i will be sending my appraisal/promotion letters mentioning my progress from a Software Trainee to a Software Engineer..This should be ok ..right?

by the way i got +ve assessment form ACS,they deducted 2 years from my experience.will file for EOI very soon..

Now,my main worry is that DIAC might not consider my experience as Software Trainee as it is not mentioned in the reference letter and say i submitted false evidence.


----------



## tracekd

*pls help*



tracekd said:


> All Experts rather all Sathiyas ,
> I am in a bit of difficult situation. Any help is really appreciated.
> I am on 457 which is valid till Feb '14. I am going on vacation in 2nd week of Dec '13. Coming back in 2nd week of Jan '14
> 
> Assuming I receive an invitation in Dec 2nd round, should I lodge my visa application immediately after invitation?
> What is impact on my existing 457?
> Would I be able to enter in AUS since I will have my bridging visa?
> will my bridging visa be activated after mu 457 expires or immediately I lodge my application?


Guys, pls help!!!!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

For my wife, I need a letter from her university that for her degree medium was English. Does anyone have a sample of that kind of letter. Please reply.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Ratesh:

I wanna ask do we need to upload them ONLINE or ELSE in paper ?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

King_of_the_ring said:


> Ratesh:
> 
> I wanna ask do we need to upload them ONLINE or ELSE in paper ?


Can you please clarify which docs you are referring to ? Docs for eVisa?


----------



## tracekd

ratnesh.nagori said:


> For my wife, I need a letter from her university that for her degree medium was English. Does anyone have a sample of that kind of letter. Please reply.


Usually, University should have its own template which is printed by default. You just have to apply in Uni for such letter. Most of the times, degree cert shows medium of education, just in case you've not checked for it.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

tracekd said:


> Usually, University should have its own template which is printed by default. You just have to apply in Uni for such letter. Most of the times, degree cert shows medium of education, just in case you've not checked for it.


My wife did her post grad via Distance Education from Sikkim Manipal. On her degree medium of education is not mentioned.. hence asking for a sample letter.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

yea ratesh .. documents once u get the invite.Then what would be the way to submit the documents ? I meant to support my PR application including passport + experience certificates etc etc. I am just wondering about it.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

King_of_the_ring said:


> yea ratesh .. documents once u get the invite.Then what would be the way to submit the documents ? I meant to support my PR application including passport + experience certificates etc etc. I am just wondering about it.


We have to upload online only.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

All of the guys:

Nicesh  >> Ratesh

I m thinking to prepare following documents against each occupation:

1. Offer letters , joining reports , increments (if any), few payslips, tax certificate ,resignation letters, clearance certificates, and experience letters and if possible my bank statements.

2. ACS report.

Any thoughts ?


----------



## PkBlr

ratnesh.nagori said:


> For my wife, I need a letter from her university that for her degree medium was English. Does anyone have a sample of that kind of letter. Please reply.


Here is one sample I got from one of my friend who has got this letter accepted from the CO. Even I got the letter for my spouse in exactly same format, but still awaiting for the CO.

This is to certify that <Name> was a full time student of this college during the period <Start Year> to <End Year>. She / He has successfully completed and passed the <course Name> examination in <branch/specialization> held in the <Month of Exam>. He/She was placed in <Division / Grade>. His / Her registration number was <Regd>.

Further certified that the said course and the College is approved by All India Council for Technical Education (AICTE) New Delhi and affiliated to <University>, India.

The above course was delivered entirely in English language. The medium of education, instructions and all examinations were held in English language only. The duration of the course was <years>.


Signature,
*Principal / Dean
Seal and Signature
*


----------



## amandawilliams

anthoney said:


> hi friends,
> 
> In filling visa application, do we need to provide info on driving license and birth certificate under National Identity document ? The prob is only initials are mentioned in Surname but they are expanded in passport. Really confused whether to mention initial or expanded surname in family name field.
> 
> I think that Driver's License, Voter's card, birth certificate are identity documents but they are not national documents which are mandatory to have. Right now the only card which can be termed as a national identity card is Aadhar card but still I haven't received it.
> 
> Your suggestions pls
> 
> Thanks,
> Praveen


Hello Praveen,

We had the same doubt when filling our Visa application. Members in this forum suggested to answer that as a 'No', as we still dont have National Identity document here in India. Some of them said to put in Adhaar details. We had Adhaar cards so we filled that information there.

So you can just answer that as a No and do not need to provide any information. Hope this helps.

Regards,
Amanda.


----------



## PkBlr

amandawilliams said:


> Hello Praveen,
> 
> We had the same doubt when filling our Visa application. Members in this forum suggested to answer that as a 'No', as we still dont have National Identity document here in India. Some of them said to put in Adhaar details. We had Adhaar cards so we filled that information there.
> 
> So you can just answer that as a No and do not need to provide any information. Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda.


I entered my Passport details in this field by selecting Yes. 

Passport is also one of the Nation Identity Doc in India.

-Pk


----------



## amandawilliams

PkBlr said:


> I entered my Passport details in this field by selecting Yes.
> 
> Passport is also one of the Nation Identity Doc in India.
> 
> -Pk


I believe passport is considered a travel document and not a national identity document. Drivers license are issued by provincial government which again will not be considered as national identity document. 

Regards,
Amanda.


----------



## thinkpanther

amandawilliams said:


> I believe passport is considered a travel document and not a national identity document. Drivers license are issued by provincial government which again will not be considered as national identity document.
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda.



Well, I selected Other option and entered my PAN Card details (Indian Tax ID Number)


----------



## King_of_the_ring

OMYGOSH .... PASSPORT is ur BIGGEST IDENTITY ... ughhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## waqas.jk

I have submitted my EOI on 12 September 2013 with 8 years after experience after ACS assessment. On 30 September i left the company and I joined another company. 

However due to some reasons i do not want to make my migration process public for some time, therefore can not get the experience letter from my new company. 

If i do not mention about my new company in EOI and only update the employment history to 30 September with last company. Will it have any affect when i am invited while lodging my visa application?


__________________
*261313* | VISA: *189* | Points: *60* | IELTS: (R8/W7/L6.5/S6.5) | EOI: *12/09/2013* | Invite : ???


----------



## Sunlight11

waqas.jk said:


> I have submitted my EOI on 12 September 2013 with 8 years after experience after ACS assessment. On 30 September i left the company and I joined another company.
> 
> However due to some reasons i do not want to make my migration process public for some time, therefore can not get the experience letter from my new company.
> 
> If i do not mention about my new company in EOI and only update the employment history to 30 September with last company. Will it have any affect when i am invited while lodging my visa application?
> 
> 
> __________________
> *261313* | VISA: *189* | Points: *60* | IELTS: (R8/W7/L6.5/S6.5) | EOI: *12/09/2013* | Invite : ???



If you don't want to claim points on current job, you may not need to submit Experience Letter + other pay docs ... but you've to mention your current job in EOI and Form 80.


----------



## ahtivak

Sunlight11 said:


> If you don't want to claim points on current job, you may not need to submit Experience Letter + other pay docs ... but you've to mention your current job in EOI and Form 80.


So am I right to say, if you have to mention in Form 80, they will definitely ask for evidence?


----------



## Sunlight11

ahtivak said:


> So am I right to say, if you have to mention in Form 80, they will definitely ask for evidence?


No, evidence is for points claimed only, Form 80 is for Character assessment. 
If you declare in Form 80 they may at best call your current employer.

However, if you even do not want that, you've to declare yourself unemployed, and if they somehow finds you are actually NOT unemployed (for example through inquery in your previous workplace), they may raise questions and all these will delay your proceedings.


----------



## ahtivak

Sunlight11 said:


> No, evidence is for points claimed only, Form 80 is for Character assessment.
> If you declare in Form 80 they may at best call your current employer.
> 
> However, if you even do not want that, you've to declare yourself unemployed, and if they somehow finds you are actually NOT unemployed (for example through inquery in your previous workplace), they may raise questions and all these will delay your proceedings.


I see..Safer to just declare then, save all the trouble.
Thanks for making it clear!


----------



## waqas.jk

Thanks guys for highlighting some important point about it. So it is good for me to update the EOI but do not submit the documents as this job do not effect my points. If later documentation for this requested, then i will provide it.

__________________
261313 | VISA: 189 | Points: 60 | IELTS: (R8/W7/L6.5/S6.5) | EOI: 12/09/2013 | Invite : ???


----------



## Sunlight11

waqas.jk said:


> Thanks guys for highlighting some important point about it. So it is good for me to update the EOI but do not submit the documents as this job do not effect my points. If later documentation for this requested, then i will provide it.
> 
> __________________
> 261313 | VISA: 189 | Points: 60 | IELTS: (R8/W7/L6.5/S6.5) | EOI: 12/09/2013 | Invite : ???


Well in your eVisa atleast upload the Reference Letters, we had to get the letter anyways for our assessment purposes so uploading atleast that one can't harm.


----------



## anthoney

amandawilliams said:


> Hello Praveen,
> 
> We had the same doubt when filling our Visa application. Members in this forum suggested to answer that as a 'No', as we still dont have National Identity document here in India. Some of them said to put in Adhaar details. We had Adhaar cards so we filled that information there.
> 
> So you can just answer that as a No and do not need to provide any information. Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda.


Many thanks Amanda!


----------



## ntan

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi All
> just want to add some more information on what saathiya has provided about visa fee payment.
> 
> Today i have paid my visa fee using AXis bank VISA traveler card . I thought it would be mandatory to open account in order to have that card but it is not. Moreover i didn't go to bank. I went to western union and took this travel card from them. They just took my passport photocopy & filled one form. They charged Rs230 extra as VAt & cess charges etc.
> I guess they also have authority on banks behalf to provide those cards.If someone doesnot want to open another account (like me) just for the sake of card , i think they can try this option.
> Hope this would help


Hi Surjeet,

I have inquired with Western Union about travel card and they said: "We don't have a travel card issued by Western Union, what we may offer is a Prepaid Card." 

Please clarify if you have got the Axis travel card from one of their franchisee or Western Union office itself.

Thanks


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

ntan said:


> Hi Surjeet,
> 
> I have inquired with Western Union about travel card and they said: "We don't have a travel card issued by Western Union, what we may offer is a Prepaid Card."
> 
> Please clarify if you have got the Axis travel card from one of their franchisee or Western Union office itself.
> 
> Thanks


Hi 
Please see this attachment because someone else have also asked me this. Please do let me know if you are able to see this attachment as i am attaching it from my mobile 
An yes, it was axis bank travel card. And if they are offering you a prepaid card you can go with it if it is a visa card. I also paid them via cheque so mine was also a prepaid.
Look for weizman forex also. The branch i had visited had both western union and weizman also. They both deal in a same way.









Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## prattech

Hello all,

I was hell lot confused about experience deduction and chances of VISA rejection and huge loss of money so decided to stay away little from all this.

However, yesterday JR sent me a message and asked about my status of VISA application and heard good news that shinde received grant.

How is it going for all of you?

Sorry for dumping so many words but below is my status.

received invite on 13th Oct with 60 points for 2613 - Analyst programmer

1. Have 4 years of experience in Analyst Programmer and closely related occupation 
2. Have Old ACS letter which shows all 4 years experience and I claimed 5 points for 3 years experience
3. I have post-graduate degree in computer science
4. My points calculation when I entered data in EOI

Age - 30
Education - 15
IELTS(7) - 10
Work exp. - 5

I really don't want to take risk of lodging application since 2 years deduction in experience will end up loosing 5 points for exp and my application may be rejected which will be a huge loss of money.

Since I only have around 15 days to decide on whether to apply or not, I would greatly appreciate all your comments.

Please note that I'm not going to blame anyone if it gets rejected and please feel free to provide opinions.

Thank you all - Prat


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

prattech said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I was hell lot confused about experience deduction and chances of VISA rejection and huge loss of money so decided to stay away little from all this.
> 
> However, yesterday JR sent me a message and asked about my status of VISA application and heard good news that shinde received grant.
> 
> How is it going for all of you?
> 
> Sorry for dumping so many words but below is my status.
> 
> received invite on 13th Oct with 60 points for 2613 - Analyst programmer
> 
> 1. Have 4 years of experience in Analyst Programmer and closely related occupation
> 2. Have Old ACS letter which shows all 4 years experience and I claimed 5 points for 3 years experience
> 3. I have post-graduate degree in computer science
> 4. My points calculation when I entered data in EOI
> 
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> IELTS(7) - 10
> Work exp. - 5
> 
> I really don't want to take risk of lodging application since 2 years deduction in experience will end up loosing 5 points for exp and my application may be rejected which will be a huge loss of money.
> 
> Since I only have around 15 days to decide on whether to apply or not, I would greatly appreciate all your comments.
> 
> Please note that I'm not going to blame anyone if it gets rejected and please feel free to provide opinions.
> 
> Thank you all - Prat


Hi Prattech
I think you should definitely try it. If you ask me, it is my dream to settle abroad and from almost last one year i am striving hard to get that. I failed and was very disappointed(when just felt short of 0.5 in one module and could not get 10 pts) but my dream has given me all courage to try again and i succeeded. Now, it feels great to see that i am getting closer to it with each day.
Yes, money is involved but just think may 5 years down the line you will regret that y didnot you apply. You will earn money throughout your life and even if you fail , you will recover that money. There should not be "if"factor,.. If you would have applied......
You have already received invitation & u r half way through and you are thinking to give up .
Go for it bro.... Life is all about taking risk....

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Think like ur gambling for u and ur future generations  ... just a wild gamble .... u would recover back if God forbid it did not succeed ... if u get through u would get every thing back like 10x + on the top peace of mind for ur entire family


----------



## saurabh_mgm

*Need urgent advice*

Hi,

I had applied EOI on 19th July 2013 with 60 points - 2613. I was expecting invite on 2nd December.

Just now, I have received an email from skillselect stating:

29 Nov 2013
Dear SAURABH KAUSHIK
Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;
SkillSelect
Regards
SkillSelect System Administrator

Please advice where to check the mailbox.

I logged in to check status -- it is still the old one (SUBMITTED).


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

saurabh_mgm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied EOI on 19th July 2013 with 60 points - 2613. I was expecting invite on 2nd December.
> 
> Just now, I have received an email from skillselect stating:
> 
> 29 Nov 2013
> Dear SAURABH KAUSHIK
> Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
> To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;
> SkillSelect
> Regards
> SkillSelect System Administrator
> 
> Please advice where to check the mailbox.
> 
> I logged in to check status -- it is still the old one (SUBMITTED).


When you login to skill select, you can see two tabs on home page - EOI Homepage and Correspondence. See if you have anything in Correspondence.


----------



## ccham

did you guys see this. disaster for 489

Change To Invitation Rounds from 16 December 2013 » SkillSelect Support


----------



## krish82

ccham said:


> did you guys see this. disaster for 489
> 
> Change To Invitation Rounds from 16 December 2013 » SkillSelect Support


Hi,
489 belong to which occupation??


----------



## ccham

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> 489 belong to which occupation??


it seems like for all occupation since they have not mentioned any special one but i can't say exactly it


----------



## saurabh_mgm

Thanks Ratnesh,

It is just about the changes to e-lodgement process.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

But thats clearly for 489, right ?


----------



## ccham

King_of_the_ring said:


> But thats clearly for 489, right ?


yes


----------



## amandawilliams

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi
> Please see this attachment because someone else have also asked me this. Please do let me know if you are able to see this attachment as i am attaching it from my mobile
> An yes, it was axis bank travel card. And if they are offering you a prepaid card you can go with it if it is a visa card. I also paid them via cheque so mine was also a prepaid.
> Look for weizman forex also. The branch i had visited had both western union and weizman also. They both deal in a same way.
> 
> View attachment 12985
> 
> 
> Regards
> Surjeet
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


I paid the fee using ICICI instant travel card, check with ICICI bank.. Other option available with them is Instant credit card against a FD. So if you make an FD you can get 80 to 85% credit on your credit card.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Amanda


----------



## Sai2Aus

Hi all,

I have the following doubts in filing EOI.please help me.

1.I have B.E comp science which is AQF major.So i get 15points? right?

2.When filing the degree start date and completion date in EOI, it says to mention the date. In my degree certificates 
only the months are mentioned. if i leave it blank it says its mandatory. So can i give a random date?

3.How many family members? should i include myself or its only my wife and kids?

4.Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city? Should i say Yes or no?

5. Employment : ACS says after August 2007 im skilled. 
So i should enter the company name - May 2002-2005 - not related
Company name- June 2005-2007- not related
company name - Sept 2007 to (leave it blank) - Related.
Am i right?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have the following doubts in filing EOI.please help me.
> 
> 1.I have B.E comp science which is AQF major.So i get 15points? right?
> 
> 2.When filing the degree start date and completion date in EOI, it says to mention the date. In my degree certificates
> only the months are mentioned. if i leave it blank it says its mandatory. So can i give a random date?
> 
> 3.How many family members? should i include myself or its only my wife and kids?
> 
> 4.Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city? Should i say Yes or no?
> 
> 5. Employment : ACS says after August 2007 im skilled.
> So i should enter the company name - May 2002-2005 - not related
> Company name- June 2005-2007- not related
> company name - Sept 2007 to (leave it blank) - Related.
> Am i right?


1. Yes
2. Put 1st of month.
3.wife and kids. you are primarily applicant.
4. Yes.


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. Put 1st of month.
> 3.wife and kids. you are primarily applicant.
> 4. Yes.


Thanks Ratnesh. for the 5th question can you tell me?


----------



## magneto

I submitted my application today for 261313 with 65 points. Any idea when can I expect invite? By any chance in this cycle ? Other than PCC which docs should I start preparing ? Cheers!


----------



## ntan

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi
> Please see this attachment because someone else have also asked me this. Please do let me know if you are able to see this attachment as i am attaching it from my mobile
> An yes, it was axis bank travel card. And if they are offering you a prepaid card you can go with it if it is a visa card. I also paid them via cheque so mine was also a prepaid.
> Look for weizman forex also. The branch i had visited had both western union and weizman also. They both deal in a same way.
> 
> View attachment 12985
> 
> 
> Regards
> Surjeet
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


Thanks Surjeet...i am not able to see the content in this attachment, not sure if it is same with others. 

Can you forward me the mail to [email protected]

Regards


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

ntan said:


> Thanks Surjeet...i am not able to see the content in this attachment, not sure if it is same with others.
> 
> Can you forward me the mail to tna[email protected]
> 
> Regards


Hi
Even i could not see that attachment..
Weizmann Forex : Foreign Exchange : Products and Services
go over this link and under branch locator tab ,look for your city.
I got the AXIS bank card kit from them.Even i was skeptical initially that how they can provide travel card of a bank ..but they were genuine as i could see every detail over AXIS bank net banking. That internet banking kit was also provided with the card


----------



## jiser911

A couple of hours ago I received this email from Skill Select. When i however check there's nothing there. Any ideas or someone received the same?



> 29 Nov 2013
> 
> Dear *******
> 
> Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
> 
> To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;
> 
> SkillSelect
> Regards
> 
> SkillSelect System Administrator


261313 | VISA: 189 | Points: 60 | IELTS: (R8/W8/L7/S8) | EOI: 23/08/2013 | Invite : ???


----------



## bmaggah

jiser911 said:


> A couple of hours ago I received this email from Skill Select. When i however check there's nothing there. Any ideas or someone received the same?
> 
> 261313 | VISA: 189 | Points: 60 | IELTS: (R8/W8/L7/S8) | EOI: 23/08/2013 | Invite : ???


After login click correspondance they is a message there


----------



## Sai2Aus

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have the following doubts in filing EOI.please help me.
> 
> 1.I have B.E comp science which is AQF major.So i get 15points? right?
> 
> 2.When filing the degree start date and completion date in EOI, it says to mention the date. In my degree certificates
> only the months are mentioned. if i leave it blank it says its mandatory. So can i give a random date?
> 
> 3.How many family members? should i include myself or its only my wife and kids?
> 
> 4.Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city? Should i say Yes or no?
> 
> 5. Employment : ACS says after August 2007 im skilled.
> So i should enter the company name - May 2002-2005 - not related
> Company name- June 2005-2007- not related
> company name - Sept 2007 to (leave it blank) - Related.
> Am i right?


Anyone answer this please?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## lovetosmack

Sai2Aus said:


> Anyone answer this please?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Yes.. You are right. Until the time ACS says you are skilled put it as not related. And after it says you are skilled, put it as related. This decides your EOI points.


----------



## sumdur

bmaggah said:


> After login click correspondance they is a message there


I got similar mail, but I am not able to login to skill select.

Can you please tell me what is the message there


----------



## sumdur

jiser911 said:


> A couple of hours ago I received this email from Skill Select. When i however check there's nothing there. Any ideas or someone received the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 261313 | VISA: 189 | Points: 60 | IELTS: (R8/W8/L7/S8) | EOI: 23/08/2013 | Invite : ???


I received the same mail. But I am not able to login to my skillselect account, what is the message there

I think this mail is sent by system mistake to those member who are going to be invited in next round.

Please check and confirm if my assumption is correct.


----------



## askmohit

Sai2Aus said:


> Anyone answer this please?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum



Its a yes for 5th question also... I too mentioned my exp like this as I have 5 years of exp.

1) July 2008 -- July 2010 --- ACS deducted it..

2) July 2010 -- Till Date -- ACS accessed that...

for (1) marked 1st one as not relevant work exp.. So that I donot claim points for it.

For (2) marked as relevant and claimed points for it.


----------



## askmohit

askmohit said:


> Its a yes for 5th question also... I too mentioned my exp like this as I have 5 years of exp.
> 
> 1) July 2008 -- July 2010 --- ACS deducted it..
> 
> 2) July 2010 -- Till Date -- ACS accessed that...
> 
> for (1) marked 1st one as not relevant work exp.. So that I donot claim points for it.
> 
> For (2) marked as relevant and claimed points for it.



I Hope it helps Sai


----------



## Sai2Aus

torrentkid said:


> Yes.. You are right. Until the time ACS says you are skilled put it as not related. And after it says you are skilled, put it as related. This decides your EOI points.





askmohit said:


> Its a yes for 5th question also... I too mentioned my exp like this as I have 5 years of exp.
> 
> 1) July 2008 -- July 2010 --- ACS deducted it..
> 
> 2) July 2010 -- Till Date -- ACS accessed that...
> 
> for (1) marked 1st one as not relevant work exp.. So that I donot claim points for it.
> 
> For (2) marked as relevant and claimed points for it.


Thank you torrentkid and Mohit.. Got it..


----------



## Juancho

Hi all,
I wonder if you guys could help me,I was on the form 80, in the section where the work experience is require, i have had just one job so i put it, my query is in regards to the unemployment time what should i put there? I just finished my masters degree and before my current job i was a full student.
Thanks in advance


----------



## nithin

sumdur said:


> I received the same mail. But I am not able to login to my skillselect account, what is the message there
> 
> I think this mail is sent by system mistake to those member who are going to be invited in next round.
> 
> Please check and confirm if my assumption is correct.


Below is the correspondence :

Changes to online e-Lodgement services:
This correspondence refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) in the SkillSelect system for a Points Tested skilled
migration visa.

This correspondence is to advise the following:
Changes to online e-Lodgement services
This correspondence is to advise you of changes to our eLodgement systems which will occur on 6 December 2013. The department will be introducing Online Account which will allow clients to view and group their online applications.
If you are invited to apply for a visa in SkillSelect it is advised that you regularly check the department’s website, before lodging your visa application, to ensure there are no system maintenance and technical issues which may affect lodgement due to the changes to our eLodgement system. See: Online services.

Revised Points Test factor information:
Information on Points Tested skilled migration visas has been revised and is available on the department’s website at:
Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189).
This is a good opportunity to check claims you have made in your EOI and update any information. Information on Points
Test factors and how to claim points for these factors is also available on the SkillSelect Support site at:
skillselect.govspace.gov.au/skilled-workers.
Regards
SkillSelect administrator


----------



## venuhunev

I also received this mail. Not sure what are the changes made ? when i checked th Points test, i could not find any difference. 

Please let me know if anyone knows whats the update ? 








nithin said:


> Below is the correspondence :
> 
> Changes to online e-Lodgement services:
> This correspondence refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) in the SkillSelect system for a Points Tested skilled
> migration visa.
> 
> This correspondence is to advise the following:
> Changes to online e-Lodgement services
> This correspondence is to advise you of changes to our eLodgement systems which will occur on 6 December 2013. The department will be introducing Online Account which will allow clients to view and group their online applications.
> If you are invited to apply for a visa in SkillSelect it is advised that you regularly check the department’s website, before lodging your visa application, to ensure there are no system maintenance and technical issues which may affect lodgement due to the changes to our eLodgement system. See: Online services.
> 
> Revised Points Test factor information:
> Information on Points Tested skilled migration visas has been revised and is available on the department’s website at:
> Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189).
> This is a good opportunity to check claims you have made in your EOI and update any information. Information on Points
> Test factors and how to claim points for these factors is also available on the SkillSelect Support site at:
> skillselect.govspace.gov.au/skilled-workers.
> Regards
> SkillSelect administrator


----------



## rubonno1

Hi Guys,

Need urgent help in filling EOI ,

1) ACS assesment

BCA ( IGNOU) --: AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
A level (DOEACC) --: AQF Diploma with a Major in Computing
CISA ( ISACA --: AQF Diploma with a Major in computing

In Education details in EOI, What should be qualification category for each.

In my view ,

BCA ( IGNOU) - Bachelor Degree in science , business and technology
A level ( DOEACC) - Diploma
CISA ( ISACA) - Other qualification or award recognized by assessing authority

Please suggest.

2) Date to and Date from field is for specifying when i started the course and when it was completed. I mean if 3 years program is completed in 3.5 years.
We need to show the complete duration.

3) If I am only claiming points for graduation do i still need to mention other 2 in eoi or i can skip it completely.


rgds
Rubonno1


----------



## Juancho

Hi all,
I wonder if you guys could help me,I was on the form 80, in the section where the work experience is require, i have had just one job so i put it, my query is in regards to the unemployment time what should i put there? I just finished my masters degree and before my current job i was a full student.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Sunlight11

Juancho said:


> Hi all,
> I wonder if you guys could help me,I was on the form 80, in the section where the work experience is require, i have had just one job so i put it, my query is in regards to the unemployment time what should i put there? I just finished my masters degree and before my current job i was a full student.
> Thanks in advance


Put "Not Employed", in the activities box put "Studied Masters" ...


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Guys did u start getting invites for the round of December 2nd ?


----------



## emran

Hello Bros,

Can anyone please tell me what is the minimum experience required to apply for 190 State Sponsorship in NSW? I have 3 years and 2 months experience calculated by ACS in 262113 occupation.

Please help, I couldn't find this info on their website.


----------



## rubonno1

rubonno1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need urgent help in filling EOI ,
> 
> 1) ACS assesment
> 
> BCA ( IGNOU) --: AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> A level (DOEACC) --: AQF Diploma with a Major in Computing
> CISA ( ISACA --: AQF Diploma with a Major in computing
> 
> In Education details in EOI, What should be qualification category for each.
> 
> In my view ,
> 
> BCA ( IGNOU) - Bachelor Degree in science , business and technology
> A level ( DOEACC) - Diploma
> CISA ( ISACA) - Other qualification or award recognized by assessing authority
> 
> What option is selected by people claiming for CCIE or CCNP.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> 2) Date to and Date from field is for specifying when i started the course and when it was completed. I mean if 3 years program is completed in 3.5 years.
> We need to show the complete duration.
> 
> 3) If I am only claiming points for graduation do i still need to mention other 2 in eoi or i can skip it completely.
> 
> 
> rgds
> Rubonno1


Hi guys .. Seniors please respond .. thanks


----------



## maq_qatar

rubonno1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need urgent help in filling EOI ,
> 
> 1) ACS assesment
> 
> BCA ( IGNOU) --: AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> A level (DOEACC) --: AQF Diploma with a Major in Computing
> CISA ( ISACA --: AQF Diploma with a Major in computing
> 
> In Education details in EOI, What should be qualification category for each.
> 
> In my view ,
> 
> BCA ( IGNOU) - Bachelor Degree in science , business and technology
> A level ( DOEACC) - Diploma
> CISA ( ISACA) - Other qualification or award recognized by assessing authority
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> 2) Date to and Date from field is for specifying when i started the course and when it was completed. I mean if 3 years program is completed in 3.5 years.
> We need to show the complete duration.
> 
> 3) If I am only claiming points for graduation do i still need to mention other 2 in eoi or i can skip it completely.
> 
> 
> rgds
> Rubonno1


Hi rubonno1,

I have also same scenario from IGNOU(BCA) and A level(DOEACC) whereas BCA was completed in 3year and 6 month, while filling my detail in EOI I entered 3 year and 6 month. It’s better to provide correct info instead of misleading information as this can cause rejection. 

I did not fill my A level details because at the time of ACS my project submission was pending (Because of out of country) and in my ACS result only BCA is mentioned. After that I had submitted my project and received my certificate but did not fill details in EOI because if they ask me to update ACS and go for reassessment I will lose my 2 year experience as per new rule.

I would suggest enter all your qualification and experiencing which is mentioned in your ACS letter.

All the best

Regards,


----------



## nirman91

OK i am new to this group . I submiited MY EOI on 22/11/2013 . i Have 60 points for visa 189 and 65 for 190 . I clicked on any state for for visa 190 .
Since the cut off for ICT BA is 65 ..is there any chance for me ? since the seats are limited . DO you think there would be a new SOL in 2014 -2015 for ICT BA ? 

Also, Since i have done my masters in business - Enterprise resource planning . can i get assessed for Database administrater or for software and aplications programmer.

I am very confused and lost . please guide me


----------



## vishwaq3

Hello everyone,

Typically when does the invitations start coming out?

Thanks
Vishwa


----------



## saurabh_mgm

vishwaq3 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Typically when does the invitations start coming out?
> 
> Thanks
> Vishwa


Hi Vishwaq3,

It will start coming out at 00:00 Australian time on the scheduled date.It can be mapped with your time zone.
Viz: For India 7:30 pm on 1st Dec13.


----------



## saurabh_mgm

*Max available size to upload docs*

Hi Seniors,

What's the max available space to upload docs for visa filing.

State I am referring here is post invitation.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

As soon as you guys start getting invites kindly update us pls


----------



## umeshinaz

*EOI accepted...but worried*

Friends,

I received the invite for Visa on Oct 17. And as per the EoI rule, as I understand, one has to apply for the Visa within 60 days.

Unfortunately, my wife Passport is pending and I have lost nearly 45 days. And to add on that, there is new system maintenance update on SkillSelect which mentions that all online application should be done before 6th Dec. Pls see the msg below and does it really impact us:

*
Planned system maintenance

Friday 6 December from 9 pm until 9 pm Sunday 8 December 2013 AEDT (GMT +11).

We are making important changes to our online visa lodgement services. The changes will affect all online applications. If you have not submitted your visa application by 9pm Friday 6 December, you will not be able to access it after this time and you will have to start again.

To avoid losing your saved online visa application, please submit it before 6 December.

The following online service will become unavailable during the above times:

eLodgement (Skillselect).
If you receive a 'Server 500' error message during the above time, try again after 9 pm Sunday 8 December AEDT (GMT +11).

We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.*


I am currently not sure, what minimum details are required to complete online application for both of us.

So I am looking for solution so that I don't lose on such days expiry:

*Plan A:* Since I have all the required documents for my candidature, Should I go ahead and apply with my details in SkillSelect. Also mention Wife old passport details.

*Plan B:* Apply only for myself and once I am through then apply for wife as a dependent. Only issue here is I am not sure how long that process would take.

*Plan C:* Can I get a extension on my 60 days of post EoI period. Any suggestions what are the consequences if I miss the dates?

Plan D: May be I am missing some information which can help me in this situation. I would be happy to hear on potential options or guide me to the links where these issues were discussed.

Cheers.
Thanks
umeshinaz.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

umeshinaz said:


> Friends,
> 
> I received the invite for Visa on Oct 17. And as per the EoI rule, as I understand, one has to apply for the Visa within 60 days.
> 
> Unfortunately, my wife Passport is pending and I have lost nearly 45 days. And to add on that, there is new system maintenance update on SkillSelect which mentions that all online application should be done before 6th Dec. Pls see the msg below and does it really impact us:
> 
> *
> Planned system maintenance
> 
> Friday 6 December from 9 pm until 9 pm Sunday 8 December 2013 AEDT (GMT +11).
> 
> We are making important changes to our online visa lodgement services. The changes will affect all online applications. If you have not submitted your visa application by 9pm Friday 6 December, you will not be able to access it after this time and you will have to start again.
> 
> To avoid losing your saved online visa application, please submit it before 6 December.
> 
> The following online service will become unavailable during the above times:
> 
> eLodgement (Skillselect).
> If you receive a 'Server 500' error message during the above time, try again after 9 pm Sunday 8 December AEDT (GMT +11).
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.*
> 
> 
> I am currently not sure, what minimum details are required to complete online application for both of us.
> 
> So I am looking for solution so that I don't lose on such days expiry:
> 
> *Plan A:* Since I have all the required documents for my candidature, Should I go ahead and apply with my details in SkillSelect. Also mention Wife old passport details.
> 
> *Plan B:* Apply only for myself and once I am through then apply for wife as a dependent. Only issue here is I am not sure how long that process would take.
> 
> *Plan C:* Can I get a extension on my 60 days of post EoI period. Any suggestions what are the consequences if I miss the dates?
> 
> Plan D: May be I am missing some information which can help me in this situation. I would be happy to hear on potential options or guide me to the links where these issues were discussed.
> 
> Cheers.
> Thanks
> umeshinaz.


Plan B. Once your wife receive new passport apply for her as dependent.


----------



## maq_qatar

umeshinaz said:


> Friends,
> 
> I received the invite for Visa on Oct 17. And as per the EoI rule, as I understand, one has to apply for the Visa within 60 days.
> 
> Unfortunately, my wife Passport is pending and I have lost nearly 45 days. And to add on that, there is new system maintenance update on SkillSelect which mentions that all online application should be done before 6th Dec. Pls see the msg below and does it really impact us:
> 
> *
> Planned system maintenance
> 
> Friday 6 December from 9 pm until 9 pm Sunday 8 December 2013 AEDT (GMT +11).
> 
> We are making important changes to our online visa lodgement services. The changes will affect all online applications. If you have not submitted your visa application by 9pm Friday 6 December, you will not be able to access it after this time and you will have to start again.
> 
> To avoid losing your saved online visa application, please submit it before 6 December.
> 
> The following online service will become unavailable during the above times:
> 
> eLodgement (Skillselect).
> If you receive a 'Server 500' error message during the above time, try again after 9 pm Sunday 8 December AEDT (GMT +11).
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.*
> 
> 
> I am currently not sure, what minimum details are required to complete online application for both of us.
> 
> So I am looking for solution so that I don't lose on such days expiry:
> 
> *Plan A:* Since I have all the required documents for my candidature, Should I go ahead and apply with my details in SkillSelect. Also mention Wife old passport details.
> 
> *Plan B:* Apply only for myself and once I am through then apply for wife as a dependent. Only issue here is I am not sure how long that process would take.
> 
> *Plan C:* Can I get a extension on my 60 days of post EoI period. Any suggestions what are the consequences if I miss the dates?
> 
> Plan D: May be I am missing some information which can help me in this situation. I would be happy to hear on potential options or guide me to the links where these issues were discussed.
> 
> Cheers.
> Thanks
> umeshinaz.


Hi,

Agree with ratnesh, you shold go for plan B. 

Regards,


----------



## Guest

umeshinaz said:


> Friends,
> 
> I received the invite for Visa on Oct 17. And as per the EoI rule, as I understand, one has to apply for the Visa within 60 days.
> 
> Unfortunately, my wife Passport is pending and I have lost nearly 45 days. And to add on that, there is new system maintenance update on SkillSelect which mentions that all online application should be done before 6th Dec. Pls see the msg below and does it really impact us:
> 
> *
> Planned system maintenance
> 
> Friday 6 December from 9 pm until 9 pm Sunday 8 December 2013 AEDT (GMT +11).
> 
> We are making important changes to our online visa lodgement services. The changes will affect all online applications. If you have not submitted your visa application by 9pm Friday 6 December, you will not be able to access it after this time and you will have to start again.
> 
> To avoid losing your saved online visa application, please submit it before 6 December.
> 
> The following online service will become unavailable during the above times:
> 
> eLodgement (Skillselect).
> If you receive a 'Server 500' error message during the above time, try again after 9 pm Sunday 8 December AEDT (GMT +11).
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.*
> 
> 
> I am currently not sure, what minimum details are required to complete online application for both of us.
> 
> So I am looking for solution so that I don't lose on such days expiry:
> 
> *Plan A:* Since I have all the required documents for my candidature, Should I go ahead and apply with my details in SkillSelect. Also mention Wife old passport details.
> 
> *Plan B:* Apply only for myself and once I am through then apply for wife as a dependent. Only issue here is I am not sure how long that process would take.
> 
> *Plan C:* Can I get a extension on my 60 days of post EoI period. Any suggestions what are the consequences if I miss the dates?
> 
> Plan D: May be I am missing some information which can help me in this situation. I would be happy to hear on potential options or guide me to the links where these issues were discussed.
> 
> Cheers.
> Thanks
> umeshinaz.


 I say plan A. Easy to update her passport when you get it and far cheaper and quicker than trying to sponsor her later.


----------



## maq_qatar

umeshinaz said:


> Friends,
> 
> I received the invite for Visa on Oct 17. And as per the EoI rule, as I understand, one has to apply for the Visa within 60 days.
> 
> Unfortunately, my wife Passport is pending and I have lost nearly 45 days. And to add on that, there is new system maintenance update on SkillSelect which mentions that all online application should be done before 6th Dec. Pls see the msg below and does it really impact us:
> 
> *
> Planned system maintenance
> 
> Friday 6 December from 9 pm until 9 pm Sunday 8 December 2013 AEDT (GMT +11).
> 
> We are making important changes to our online visa lodgement services. The changes will affect all online applications. If you have not submitted your visa application by 9pm Friday 6 December, you will not be able to access it after this time and you will have to start again.
> 
> To avoid losing your saved online visa application, please submit it before 6 December.
> 
> The following online service will become unavailable during the above times:
> 
> eLodgement (Skillselect).
> If you receive a 'Server 500' error message during the above time, try again after 9 pm Sunday 8 December AEDT (GMT +11).
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.*
> 
> 
> I am currently not sure, what minimum details are required to complete online application for both of us.
> 
> So I am looking for solution so that I don't lose on such days expiry:
> 
> *Plan A:* Since I have all the required documents for my candidature, Should I go ahead and apply with my details in SkillSelect. Also mention Wife old passport details.
> 
> *Plan B:* Apply only for myself and once I am through then apply for wife as a dependent. Only issue here is I am not sure how long that process would take.
> 
> *Plan C:* Can I get a extension on my 60 days of post EoI period. Any suggestions what are the consequences if I miss the dates?
> 
> Plan D: May be I am missing some information which can help me in this situation. I would be happy to hear on potential options or guide me to the links where these issues were discussed.
> 
> Cheers.
> Thanks
> umeshinaz.


Hi,

Check below link, hope this can help you to take your Decision

Can I add a family member after I have lodged my visa application?

Regards,


----------



## rk_coutinho

Folks, 

need some help before filing my EOI.

I graduated in 1997 with BSc Statistics 
In my ACS assessment, they did not consider my experience from Aug 1997 till May 2000.
My experience from May 2000 till date was considered as valid for my Skill set, i.e. Business analyst.
however, they deducted 6 years from my experience and have stated that my experience is valid from May 2006

So, when filing in my EOI, what should I enter as my start date for experience, should I
1. Put in May 2000, since my experience from May 2000 is considered valid
2. Put in May 2006, 

Below is the note from ACS when we tried to clarify it with them
---------------
Your experience between May 2000 to May 2006 has been considered in your skill assessment application in determining the outcome of your application.

As your Diploma was not relevant to the nominated occupation you were required to demonstrate 5 years’ experience within the last 10 years.

The assessor will always try and calculate the earliest skilled date for all applicants.

If the 5 years of experience in the last 10 year rule was applied your skilled employment date would have been calculated as September 2008 however the assessor has used the 6 years in any rule so that we are able to calculate an earlier skilled date of May 2006

May 2006 is the date you met the ACS requirements and is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.

---------------


Any advice will be useful


----------



## Nishant Dundas

umeshinaz said:


> Friends,
> 
> I received the invite for Visa on Oct 17. And as per the EoI rule, as I understand, one has to apply for the Visa within 60 days.
> 
> Unfortunately, my wife Passport is pending and I have lost nearly 45 days. And to add on that, there is new system maintenance update on SkillSelect which mentions that all online application should be done before 6th Dec. Pls see the msg below and does it really impact us:
> 
> *
> Planned system maintenance
> 
> Friday 6 December from 9 pm until 9 pm Sunday 8 December 2013 AEDT (GMT +11).
> 
> We are making important changes to our online visa lodgement services. The changes will affect all online applications. If you have not submitted your visa application by 9pm Friday 6 December, you will not be able to access it after this time and you will have to start again.
> 
> To avoid losing your saved online visa application, please submit it before 6 December.
> 
> The following online service will become unavailable during the above times:
> 
> eLodgement (Skillselect).
> If you receive a 'Server 500' error message during the above time, try again after 9 pm Sunday 8 December AEDT (GMT +11).
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.*
> 
> 
> I am currently not sure, what minimum details are required to complete online application for both of us.
> 
> So I am looking for solution so that I don't lose on such days expiry:
> 
> *Plan A:* Since I have all the required documents for my candidature, Should I go ahead and apply with my details in SkillSelect. Also mention Wife old passport details.
> 
> *Plan B:* Apply only for myself and once I am through then apply for wife as a dependent. Only issue here is I am not sure how long that process would take.
> 
> *Plan C:* Can I get a extension on my 60 days of post EoI period. Any suggestions what are the consequences if I miss the dates?
> 
> Plan D: May be I am missing some information which can help me in this situation. I would be happy to hear on potential options or guide me to the links where these issues were discussed.
> 
> Cheers.
> Thanks
> umeshinaz.


As per the skillselect site, you can change details of passport after lodging visa.
Once visa is lodged you cannot make changes. 
Plan A is the best but do note that you should add your wife too.
At the same time i suggest you to immediately mail you Case Officer with the issues so there are no issues later. Ask for extension too.
Also there is a form on skillselect for changes in passport of applicant or dependent. Fill it later and submit to Case officer. But please contact your co and make him aware.
If no co is attached, then mail the immigration officials asap


----------



## jre05

Folks,

Just 3 minutes left for the invitation round today 

Cheerup....Lets pray that the cut-off date is more  :couch2:


----------



## syfjhz22

12:05am nothing received yet...

Wondering whether anyone received their invitation?


----------



## jre05

jre05 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Just 3 minutes left for the invitation round today
> 
> Cheerup....Lets pray that the cut-off date is more  :couch2:


Guys 

Who got invited :couch2::typing:


----------



## tracekd

jre05 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Just 3 minutes left for the invitation round today
> 
> Cheerup....Lets pray that the cut-off date is more  :couch2:


Folks, received invitation!!! :lalala::flame::wreath:


----------



## jre05

tracekd said:


> Folks, received invitation!!! :lalala::flame::wreath:


Congratulations :yo: All the best  

btw you didn't sleep yet in Sydney  I think it will be your sleepless night today then 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## svspavan

jre05 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Just 3 minutes left for the invitation round today
> 
> Cheerup....Lets pray that the cut-off date is more  :couch2:


Hi Folks,

I got my invite finally for 261313. 

Date of Effect : 22/11/2013
Points : 70

Thank you all for all your support over time.


----------



## syfjhz22

Update, no email received yet, but invitation received at wetpage...

Waiting for email...

----------

20/11/2013 60 point 221111


----------



## tracekd

jre05 said:


> Congratulations :yo: All the best
> 
> btw you didn't sleep yet in Sydney  I think it will be your sleepless night today then
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


 :typing:


----------



## jre05

svspavan said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got my invite finally for 261313.
> 
> Date of Effect : 22/11/2013
> Points : 70
> 
> Thank you all for all your support over time.


What a great point you have sir  Congrats. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## tracekd

jre05 said:


> Congratulations :yo: All the best
> 
> btw you didn't sleep yet in Sydney  I think it will be your sleepless night today then
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


thanks


----------



## jre05

syfjhz22 said:


> Update, no email received yet, but invitation received at wetpage...
> 
> Waiting for email...
> 
> ----------
> 
> 20/11/2013 60 point 221111


Congrats syfjhz22 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## tracekd

jre05 said:


> Congrats syfjhz22
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


How may points and which SOL code you've jre05?


----------



## jre05

tracekd said:


> How may points and which SOL code you've jre05?


60 points :behindsofa: 261312 is my code.


----------



## tracekd

jre05 said:


> 60 points  :behindsofa: 261312 is my code.


And EOI DOE? when are you expecting ur invitatn?


----------



## svspavan

jre05 said:


> What a great point you have sir  Congrats.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Thanks a lot JR..!


----------



## jre05

tracekd said:


> And EOI DOE? when are you expecting ur invitatn?


Aug 1st week  I am expecting in next round :yo: :couch2:


----------



## jiser911

jre05 said:


> Aug 1st week  I am expecting in next round :yo: :couch2:


Let's just wait first to see 60 pointers till 31 july got invited. Im at 23 aug, can't wait to receive the stupid invitation. After the pr it will be the end to all the ever increasing visa fees, medical exam fees, private insurance, stress, ielts, etc. Without pr you are the government's prime ATM


----------



## jre05

jiser911 said:


> Let's just wait first to see 60 pointers till 31 july got invited. Im at 23 aug, can't wait to receive the stupid invitation. After the pr it will be the end to all the ever increasing visa fees, medical exam fees, private insurance, stress, etc


Dude, 

From the last 4 rounds, I made a prediction and analysis that, for every round, I see for 60 pointers in 189 for 2613 moves by 15 days. Which means, this round, 60 pointers until 30th July or 1st Aug should be completed. I have evidence until 27th July 2013 now, where my friend got invite :yo: So I am very confident that it should be until 1st Aug MINIMUM.

Thus, I am also very confident to receive my invitation in the coming round on Dec 16th as my EOI DOE is Aug 1st week  

In Dec 16th, people upto ATLEAST Aug 15th will be flushed off. Thus, since yours is 23rd Aug, you must receive it in Jan 6th round (Where people from Aug 15th to Aug 30 likely to receive invitation positively 99%)   Don't worry be happy. Just one more round for you


----------



## imrukhan81

jre05 said:


> Dude,
> 
> From the last 4 rounds, I made a prediction and analysis that, for every round, I see for 60 pointers in 189 for 2613 moves by 15 days. Which means, this round, 60 pointers until 30th July or 1st Aug should be completed. I have evidence until 27th July 2013 now, where my friend got invite :yo: So I am very confident that it should be until 1st Aug MINIMUM.
> 
> Thus, I am also very confident to receive my invitation in the coming round on Dec 16th as my EOI DOE is Aug 1st week
> 
> In Dec 16th, people upto ATLEAST Aug 15th will be flushed off. Thus, since yours is 23rd Aug, you must receive it in Jan 6th round (Where people from Aug 15th to Aug 30 likely to receive invitation positively 99%)   Don't worry be happy. Just one more round for you


So Jre05,
all below guys should have got invitation till now.

ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013

guys plz respond.


----------



## ssaifuddin

Hi Jre05

you are repeating EOI is in 1st week of August. but can you share with us. What date it is? I just want to make clear to all of us that if ur EOI is 1st Aug. then for sure invitation got to those max till 30 july.

if ur EOI submission date is 7th Aug which is still 1st week of aug then we can expect more.

regards


----------



## svspavan

imrukhan81 said:


> So Jre05,
> all below guys should have got invitation till now.
> 
> ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
> sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
> Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
> Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
> nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
> sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013
> 
> guys plz respond.


Add me to the list

svspavan-----------189-----261313-----70-----22nd Nov,2013


----------



## jre05

imrukhan81 said:


> So Jre05,
> all below guys should have got invitation till now.
> 
> ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
> sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
> Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
> Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
> nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
> sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013
> 
> guys plz respond.



Well I am afraid not all the ones in the list. Because, looks like they have stopped invitation for FS (489) since last rounds. For instance, unfortunately our friend ccham above didn't receive an invite when actually he should have received an invite based on 15 days progress rubric. You can see the cut off date for last 18th Nov round *2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	15/7/2013 12.01 am*

SkillSelect

And yes, other guys who are in 189 should have received an invite by now. As I said earlier, my friend with 60 points 2613 just got an invite today and his EOI DOE is 27th July 2013.

I am confident that, in this round upto Aug 1st should be cleared. Wait for the report for 10 days 

Unfortunately, our friend CCHAM is in 489, I feel very sorry for him. Because until last 2 invites, he used to be around here during every invite round and make a very good analysis and predictions, he is nimble minded. Sadly, he is disappointed and not quite active here after knowing FS do not receive invites very soon. We all advised him to go for IELTS and he is already working on it   Lets pray for him and others in 489.

Lets also pray for everyone that everyone succeed in their process  

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

svspavan said:


> Add me to the list
> 
> svspavan-----------189-----261313-----70-----22nd Nov,2013


Nope, that is only for 60 pointers who are in queue for invite. 

You are in 70 point  And that too you already received an invite  So you don't need to be part of that list 

We remove names on every round from this list, whoever get invites, the way DIAC invites people


----------



## jre05

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi Jre05
> 
> you are repeating EOI is in 1st week of August. but can you share with us. What date it is? I just want to make clear to all of us that if ur EOI is 1st Aug. then for sure invitation got to those max till 30 july.
> 
> if ur EOI submission date is 7th Aug which is still 1st week of aug then we can expect more.
> 
> regards


No no, as you rightly predicted its at the end of first week. Not 1-8-2013 date but 1st week end 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## vishwaq3

Hello everyone,

I got my invite today. 261111 - 70 points. EOI submitted on 11/18.

Thanks
Vishwa


----------



## saurabh_mgm

*got invited*

Hi,

I got the invite.

2613--189--19th july--60 points.


----------



## ssaifuddin

Hello Jre05 and All

I am in the same boat but in 2nd week of August. As expected if we receive the invite in 16th Dec round.

Would you please give me some idea what is the next step.
What document I must make ready from now.

Frankly my budget is limited. So I am thinking to pay visa fees for myself now, and after settle down sponsor my family (wife and children). What do you recommend?


regards
Saifuddin


----------



## the_qamar

I applied for EOI on 15th Nov 2013 for WA state nomination(190) but still not received any update yet. I am a bit worried about delays . I have mailed the Department of Training and Workforce Development but they replied they that invitation to apply for State nomination are issued weekly. If you have not received an invitation in the first week you may be selected in subsequent weeks. Skilled Migration Western Australia is unable to check individual Expressions of Interest in SkillSelect. 

Please share your experience .


----------



## syfjhz22

After 1 hour and 50 minutes, I now finished my application and uploaded all supporting documents.

Awaiting for grant...XD


----------



## SunFlower48

*EOI and State Sponsorship*



auslover said:


> HI guys,
> 
> As the EOI process has already started so i am starting this thread where people can share , Their EOi filing status and issues.
> 
> I Filed EOI today with 60 points


Dear All,
Does anyone know if I should submit the EOI first and then go for Victoria State Sponsorship Or should apply for State Sponsorship first and then fill EOI


----------



## SunFlower48

*Urgent Help required*



SunFlower48 said:


> Dear All,
> Does anyone know if I should submit the EOI first and then go for Victoria State Sponsorship Or should apply for State Sponsorship first and then fill EOI


Dear all
Does anyone know if I should first apply for EOI and then State Sponsorship for Victoria or I should first go for State Nomination and then EOI?
Your urgent reply is appreciated

Thanks


----------



## syfjhz22

jre05 said:


> 60 points :behindsofa: 261312 is my code.


Good luck to you as well jre


----------



## sumdur

I got my invitation today...... long wait completed..... Next step ahead.....

Thanks Sathiya, JR and so many other friends who kept giving predictions which gave me patience to wait for 189 in one of the Golden 6 occupation..... 261313

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

SunFlower48 said:


> Dear all
> Does anyone know if I should first apply for EOI and then State Sponsorship for Victoria or I should first go for State Nomination and then EOI?
> Your urgent reply is appreciated
> 
> Thanks


You can do both at same time. However, you will receive invite only when SS application is approved.


----------



## Sunlight11

SunFlower48 said:


> Dear All,
> Does anyone know if I should submit the EOI first and then go for Victoria State Sponsorship Or should apply for State Sponsorship first and then fill EOI


As far as I know, you need EOI number while lodging State Application, so I guess EOI needs to be completed first.


----------



## ccham

jre05 said:


> Well I am afraid not all the ones in the list. Because, looks like they have stopped invitation for FS (489) since last rounds. For instance, unfortunately our friend ccham above didn't receive an invite when actually he should have received an invite based on 15 days progress rubric. You can see the cut off date for last 18th Nov round *2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	15/7/2013 12.01 am*
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> And yes, other guys who are in 189 should have received an invite by now. As I said earlier, my friend with 60 points 2613 just got an invite today and his EOI DOE is 27th July 2013.
> 
> I am confident that, in this round upto Aug 1st should be cleared. Wait for the report for 10 days
> 
> Unfortunately, our friend CCHAM is in 489, I feel very sorry for him. Because until last 2 invites, he used to be around here during every invite round and make a very good analysis and predictions, he is nimble minded. Sadly, he is disappointed and not quite active here after knowing FS do not receive invites very soon. We all advised him to go for IELTS and he is already working on it   Lets pray for him and others in 489.
> 
> Lets also pray for everyone that everyone succeed in their process
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


thanks jr for heartiest wishing and backing up me well. yes i have really disappointed with their newest implementation even they have full rights to do those things. anyway i have to do IELTS again to score 7 for each bands to apply under 189 but my problem is writing part since i am very poor with writing even in my mother language. however i will never give up this so in this time i will take my time to practice writing module deeply. 
i will be back again for sure. i wish all of you to succeed your journey soon and without any trouble or problems specially you JR. thanks


----------



## nishant3087

Hi,
I am new to this forum. I have applied my EOI on 9/11/2013 for Analyst Programmer 261311 in 60 points. My Visa gets expired on 11th Jan 2014. I am very tensed, what are the chances of getting the invitation and if not what are the other possiblities so that I can do to stay back?


----------



## maq_qatar

syfjhz22 said:


> After 1 hour and 50 minutes, I now finished my application and uploaded all supporting documents.
> 
> Awaiting for grant...XD


All the best


----------



## maq_qatar

sumdur said:


> I got my invitation today...... long wait completed..... Next step ahead.....
> 
> Thanks Sathiya, JR and so many other friends who kept giving predictions which gave me patience to wait for 189 in one of the Golden 6 occupation..... 261313
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Many Many congr8s to you :tea: and all the best for further process.


----------



## maq_qatar

ccham said:


> thanks jr for heartiest wishing and backing up me well. yes i have really disappointed with their newest implementation even they have full rights to do those things. anyway i have to do IELTS again to score 7 for each bands to apply under 189 but my problem is writing part since i am very poor with writing even in my mother language. however i will never give up this so in this time i will take my time to practice writing module deeply.
> i will be back again for sure. i wish all of you to succeed your journey soon and without any trouble or problems specially you JR. thanks


Hi ccham,

We will pray for you ccham and hope you will achieve good band in IELTS and you will receive invitation soon. I would suggest you to keep trying as practice is better than knowledge. 

Please keep visiting this forum frequently and try to answer the queries of expat users as this can also improve your writing skills. 

All the best 

Regards


----------



## jre05

sumdur said:


> I got my invitation today...... long wait completed..... Next step ahead.....
> 
> Thanks Sathiya, JR and so many other friends who kept giving predictions which gave me patience to wait for 189 in one of the Golden 6 occupation..... 261313
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Hey congrates 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## maq_qatar

nishant3087 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this forum. I have applied my EOI on 9/11/2013 for Analyst Programmer 261311 in 60 points. My Visa gets expired on 11th Jan 2014. I am very tensed, what are the chances of getting the invitation and if not what are the other possiblities so that I can do to stay back?


Hi Nishant,

My EOI submission date is 31-Aug-13 and not yet received invitation and as per current pace I am expecting 2nd round of Jan14. So you can have idea about your invitation. 
I would suggest IELTS score as this is the only way to increase your point and maximize your chance to getting invite. 

All the best

Regards,


----------



## syfjhz22

Hi all,

After uploading documents for just 1 hour, the document status changed from "Required" to "Received".

From what I know, this means a CO is allocated, but I've never heard anyone this fast.

Am I lucky or this is just ordinary? Thanks


----------



## Sunlight11

syfjhz22 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After uploading documents for just 1 hour, the document status changed from "Required" to "Received".
> 
> From what I know, this means a CO is allocated, but I've never heard anyone this fast.
> 
> Am I lucky or this is just ordinary? Thanks


Its ordinary, I uploaded docs in 3 rounds, each time, I logged out, logged back in after 10-15 minutes, I found doc status changed from "Required" to "Received" ...
Its automatic I believe, once the date of your "Received" updates, then I guess that means someone is evaluating your uploaded documents.


----------



## anthoney

syfjhz22 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After uploading documents for just 1 hour, the document status changed from "Required" to "Received".
> 
> From what I know, this means a CO is allocated, but I've never heard anyone this fast.
> 
> Am I lucky or this is just ordinary? Thanks


This happened to me as well. but I really doubt that a CO is allocated very very soon.


----------



## syfjhz22

Sunlight11 said:


> Its ordinary, I uploaded docs in 3 rounds, each time, I logged out, logged back in after 10-15 minutes, I found doc status changed from "Required" to "Received" ...
> Its automatic I believe, once the date of your "Received" updates, then I guess that means someone is evaluating your uploaded documents.


Thanks for your information. It is very helpful.

I had previous impression because of rumors in some Chinese forums suggesting a change in status indicates allocation of CO...


----------



## anthoney

Friends,

Do we need to carry form 26 and form 160 for medicals ? or just the referral letter (photograph attached), passport and medical history reports (if applicable).

fyi, it is an emedical facility.

please advise.

Thanks,

Praveen


----------



## snarayan

anthoney said:


> Friends,
> 
> Do we need to carry form 26 and form 160 for medicals ? or just the referral letter (photograph attached), passport and medical history reports (if applicable).
> 
> fyi, it is an emedical facility.
> 
> please advise.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Praveen


e-referral letter and the passport. That's it.


----------



## jre05

ccham said:


> thanks jr for heartiest wishing and backing up me well. yes i have really disappointed with their newest implementation even they have full rights to do those things. anyway i have to do IELTS again to score 7 for each bands to apply under 189 but my problem is writing part since i am very poor with writing even in my mother language. however i will never give up this so in this time i will take my time to practice writing module deeply.
> i will be back again for sure. i wish all of you to succeed your journey soon and without any trouble or problems specially you JR. thanks


Hey CCHAM,

Thank you for your kind message and whole hearted wishes  

I am sure you will soon get 7 in all  Prepare well, practise with a fire in you, surely you will get it. For writing, practise daily by writing yourself in the exam sheet print out. Daily a letter and an essay. Try to identify grammar mistakes, sentence framing mistakes, see to it that you add a couple of good vocabularies on every day you write, style, examples, you will certainly be through. If you can, write an essay and letter here in IELTS thread, so that people would also correct it here and give suggestions  You can really score more than 7. No one is perfect  One can improve only if they identify mistakes. Others are very good in pointing our mistakes  Atleast in this IELTS context, it will be wise to learn from identified mistakes strategy. Do it, we are all with you  

Yes DIAC changes rules often. I am afraid if I have to target for IELTS 8 in all if DIAC changes rules  

I wish you too a speedy IELTS pass and the grant   

Best regards,
JR


----------



## the_qamar

the_qamar said:


> I applied for EOI on 15th Nov 2013 for WA state nomination(190) but still not received any update yet. I am a bit worried about delays . I have mailed the Department of Training and Workforce Development but they replied they that invitation to apply for State nomination are issued weekly. If you have not received an invitation in the first week you may be selected in subsequent weeks. Skilled Migration Western Australia is unable to check individual Expressions of Interest in SkillSelect.
> 
> Please share your experience .


Any comments ?


----------



## saurabh_mgm

*VISA Filing Help*

Hi,
I was filing visa after getting the invite. Need help on following points:

1. I am not claiming partner points but it asks for her education and employment details.-- Is it ok or I am doing something wrong

2. At last it asks for the countries in which applicants have lived other than primary applicant usual country of residence-- What needs to be mentioned here (All the places I have visited till now -- In my scenario - I was in UK (August 2012 - April 2013), UK (Oct 2011 - Dec 2011), UK (April 2008 - May 2008 -- Business Visa), Thailand-- 4 days, France -- 4 days). How to handle this

3. It asks for overseas employment. Shall I say Yes and select the years considered by ACS as appropriate experience.

4. It asks for complete fees on last page (Me, wife and kid). Is it correct. I had initially we need to pay for primary applicant only.

Please advice


----------



## Juancho

Hi all, 
Just to report that i got the visa invite thanks to tge support.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Whats the last date of invite guys ?

27th July or 31st July ?


----------



## saurabh_mgm

Juancho said:


> Hi all,
> Just to report that i got the visa invite thanks to tge support.


Congrats man...

I have raised few queries on page 935. See if you could help.


----------



## tracekd

ccham said:


> thanks jr for heartiest wishing and backing up me well. yes i have really disappointed with their newest implementation even they have full rights to do those things. anyway i have to do IELTS again to score 7 for each bands to apply under 189 but my problem is writing part since i am very poor with writing even in my mother language. however i will never give up this so in this time i will take my time to practice writing module deeply.
> i will be back again for sure. i wish all of you to succeed your journey soon and without any trouble or problems specially you JR. thanks


All the best ccham. we want you to come back... please work on your writing module. few tips which helped me since I was in same boat:
- use dominic cole website tips on planning of essays or any coaching as you're comfortable
- hire few good essay evaluation packages available online. they charge something AUD 30-40 to evaluate 20 odd essays and give very good review comments when you submit your essays to them. This really helped me a lot.
- stay focused on subject and try to answer the question statements without going off the track

there is no much difference between 6.5 and 7, its just matter of luck  Please PM me if you need any kind of help. I am not best, but would certainly help you out.

*You all guys are truly awesome and so helping. I am sure everybody of you would receive an INVITATION and we all should meet in AUS.  
Please keep the hope and trust because we all are taking immense efforts to achieve our goal, how can we be disappointed then? *


----------



## lovetosmack

sathiyaseelan said:


> buddy,
> 
> One can select both 190 and 489 and can proceed with 2 different states that sponsor your occupation. don't choose the same state for both these visa types.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


sathiya, but there was no option to select different states for different visas viz 190 & 489. While filling EOI, there was option of choosing only one preferred state and I chose NSW.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Whats the last date of invite guys ?

27th July or 31st July ?


----------



## tonyct

Senior Expats,

18th November result shows that for 2334-Electronics Engineer, the last date for invitation was 28/2/2013 with 60 points. This does not make sense at all because all those applicants till 26th May with 60 points under this category have been invited as per 2nd Sept results. It will be much appreciated if you guys can share your thoughts.

Cheers


----------



## saurabh_mgm

saurabh_mgm said:


> Hi,
> I was filing visa after getting the invite. Need help on following points:
> 
> 1. I am not claiming partner points but it asks for her education and employment details.-- Is it ok or I am doing something wrong
> 
> 2. At last it asks for the countries in which applicants have lived other than primary applicant usual country of residence-- What needs to be mentioned here (All the places I have visited till now -- In my scenario - I was in UK (August 2012 - April 2013), UK (Oct 2011 - Dec 2011), UK (April 2008 - May 2008 -- Business Visa), Thailand-- 4 days, France -- 4 days). How to handle this
> 
> 3. It asks for overseas employment. Shall I say Yes and select the years considered by ACS as appropriate experience.
> 
> 4. It asks for complete fees on last page (Me, wife and kid). Is it correct. I had initially we need to pay for primary applicant only.
> 
> Please advice


Seniors please help with the above points.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Whats the last date of invite guys ?

27th July or 31st July ?


----------



## starke

King_of_the_ring said:


> Whats the last date of invite guys ?
> 
> 27th July or 31st July ?


Hi King_of_the_ring,

I've used this forum to keep track of the progress of the 261311 EOI invitations, and decided to register to answer your question. I just received my invitation today for 261311 job code. I was on 60 points and my EOI date of effect was 30/07/2013 9:30:03 AM


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Nicesh .. so far the invitation window has been slided to the point of 30th July 2013. Now the next question that would be answered once the application report would be published is how many invites been issued 

I hope I may get my invite at the end of March 2014. 

A blunder at the agent's end make my life miserable . I would had submitted my EOI by 25th September, I would have be in pretty safe window. But now -- have to wait and see. 

Morale of the story -- agents are bunch of ******* who does not know what to do. They have just opened shops to earn monies out of our pockets :/


----------



## saurabh_mgm

*Seniors please help*

Hi,
I was filing visa after getting the invite. Need help on following points:

1. I am not claiming partner points but it asks for her education and employment details.-- Is it ok or I am doing something wrong

2. At last it asks for the countries in which applicants have lived other than primary applicant usual country of residence-- What needs to be mentioned here (All the places I have visited till now -- In my scenario - I was in UK (August 2012 - April 2013), UK (Oct 2011 - Dec 2011), UK (April 2008 - May 2008 -- Business Visa), Thailand-- 4 days, France -- 4 days). How to handle this

3. It asks for overseas employment. Shall I say Yes and select the years considered by ACS as appropriate experience.

4. It asks for complete fees on last page (Me, wife and kid). Is it correct. I had initially we need to pay for primary applicant only.

Please advice


----------



## rose5

saurabh_mgm said:


> Hi,
> I was filing visa after getting the invite. Need help on following points:
> 
> 1. I am not claiming partner points but it asks for her education and employment details.-- Is it ok or I am doing something wrong
> 
> 2. At last it asks for the countries in which applicants have lived other than primary applicant usual country of residence-- What needs to be mentioned here (All the places I have visited till now -- In my scenario - I was in UK (August 2012 - April 2013), UK (Oct 2011 - Dec 2011), UK (April 2008 - May 2008 -- Business Visa), Thailand-- 4 days, France -- 4 days). How to handle this
> 
> 3. It asks for overseas employment. Shall I say Yes and select the years considered by ACS as appropriate experience.
> 
> 4. It asks for complete fees on last page (Me, wife and kid). Is it correct. I had initially we need to pay for primary applicant only.
> 
> Please advice


try posting the above query in "http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/196210-2013-189-190-visa-applicants-4204.html".....


----------



## sigamani

*Got Invite*

Hi All ,

I got Invite today













2613/ Points 60/ EOI: 23-07-2013/Invited : 02-12-1013/


----------



## Panko

Received an invitation yesterday for 2613. 
Points claimed: 65
Date of effect: November 22.


----------



## waqas.jk

King_of_the_ring said:


> Morale of the story -- agents are bunch of ******* who does not know what to do. They have just opened shops to earn monies out of our pockets :/


You are right. My friend also had applied for immigration through agent and same experience. That's why i am applying myself. No agents no worries.


----------



## Panko

I am also applying by myself. It is a very easy and clear process.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Dude i was f****** up by one of the organization where I worked. It was kinda govt organization and pretty arrogant and stubborn to give me my legitimate experience letters :'(.

Even after begging them and killing myself respect for the sake of the letter, their egos were not satiated and they remained stringent on their stance. Even after that they GAVE me one liner job description. ITSSSSSSSS A ALONNNNNNNNNNG LONG STORY. 

So, I was thinking at that time that taking aid from an agent would be beneficial.


----------



## 5ab

Obi1 said:


> Hi friends,
> I got assessed as 233914 (Engg Technologist) by EA end Aug '13 and put my EOI on 12 Sept '13 for 189.
> As per Skillselect report from last round the cutoff pts for my category:
> Occupation ID	Description Points Score	Visa date of effec
> 2339	Other Engineering Professionals	70 31/08/2013 7.43 am
> 
> my Points score as per EoI is 65. When can i expect to get invite?


How did you go with your invitation...have you received it yet


----------



## waqas.jk

King_of_the_ring said:


> Dude i was f****** up by one of the organization where I worked. It was kinda govt organization and pretty arrogant and stubborn to give me my legitimate experience letters :'(.
> 
> Even after begging them and killing myself respect for the sake of the letter, their egos were not satiated and they remained stringent on their stance. Even after that they GAVE me one liner job description. ITSSSSSSSS A ALONNNNNNNNNNG LONG STORY.
> 
> So, I was thinking at that time that taking aid from an agent would be beneficial.


Through which agent you are applying and how much he is charging.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Dude these personal things aren't asked on public forums


----------



## waqas.jk

Gotcha.


----------



## dchiniwal

saurabh_mgm said:


> Hi,
> I was filing visa after getting the invite. Need help on following points:
> 
> 1. I am not claiming partner points but it asks for her education and employment details.-- Is it ok or I am doing something wrong
> 
> 
> 2. At last it asks for the countries in which applicants have lived other than primary applicant usual country of residence-- What needs to be mentioned here (All the places I have visited till now -- In my scenario - I was in UK (August 2012 - April 2013), UK (Oct 2011 - Dec 2011), UK (April 2008 - May 2008 -- Business Visa), Thailand-- 4 days, France -- 4 days). How to handle this
> 
> 3. It asks for overseas employment. Shall I say Yes and select the years considered by ACS as appropriate experience.
> 
> 4. It asks for complete fees on last page (Me, wife and kid). Is it correct. I had initially we need to pay for primary applicant only.
> 
> Please advice


1. yes you need to provide your partner details, even if you are not claiming points. To claim points from Partner, partner skills need to be assessed by ACS
2. You need to provide the details of all your travels, even shorter durations. If any of your stay is above 1 year (which I do not see in the details provided) you need to arrange for Character certificate (Post Lodgement of Visa application), for anything less than a year no certificates required from those countries.
3. You are Correct. India to Australia is Overseas. Please claim the experience as mentioned in ACS. Do not over claim the experiences.
4. For all applicants on the Visa application, fees need to be paid upfront. Grants are also the same. Provided for all applicants at once.

Hope this clarifies.


----------



## rahul777777

I have a question regarding Education history while completing EOI.

I am filing an Expression of interest (EOI) for Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189). In the Education history section, do I need to include our high school and bachelors degree done from back home or just my 2 year degree in my nominated skill select is sufficient. 

my bachelors degree is in computers from India whereas I have done a 2 year accounting course from Australian institute and applying as Accounting (General) 

Thanks.


----------



## saurabh_mgm

dchiniwal said:


> 1. yes you need to provide your partner details, even if you are not claiming points. To claim points from Partner, partner skills need to be assessed by ACS
> 2. You need to provide the details of all your travels, even shorter durations. If any of your stay is above 1 year (which I do not see in the details provided) you need to arrange for Character certificate (Post Lodgement of Visa application), for anything less than a year no certificates required from those countries.
> 3. You are Correct. India to Australia is Overseas. Please claim the experience as mentioned in ACS. Do not over claim the experiences.
> 4. For all applicants on the Visa application, fees need to be paid upfront. Grants are also the same. Provided for all applicants at once.
> 
> Hope this clarifies.


Thanks for such a crystal clear explanation. It is a great help.


----------



## sigamani

Hi 

I am filling VISA Application , 

Do I need to enclose by 10th(X Std),12th Std (Xii Std) mark sheets?Does these need be attested from Notary?

I have got my ACS done Feb 2013 (exp assessed until end of November 2012),Shall I need to provide additional experience document?(Challenge - my Designation has changed recently)

help please?

Thanks
sigamani


----------



## nirman91

OK i am new to this group . I submiited MY EOI on 22/11/2013 . i Have 60 points for visa 189 and 65 for 190 . I clicked on any state for for visa 190 .
Since the cut off for ICT BA is 65 ..is there any chance for me ? since the seats are limited . DO you think there would be a new SOL in 2014 -2015 for ICT BA ? 

Also, Since i have done my masters in business - Enterprise resource planning . can i get assessed for Database administrater or system adminsitrator for software and aplications programmer to apply for state sponseship 

I am very confused and lost . please guide me


----------



## akthare

Hi,

Did any one get invitation for 261111 in 2nd dec 2013 invitation round.
I want to know the visa date of effect for people with 65 points...

Thanks 
AKT


----------



## nirman91

akthare said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did any one get invitation for 261111 in 2nd dec 2013 invitation round.
> I want to know the visa date of effect for people with 65 points...
> 
> Thanks
> AKT




So how did you calculate yours for 65 points ?


----------



## maq_qatar

waqas.jk said:


> You are right. My friend also had applied for immigration through agent and same experience. That's why i am applying myself. No agents no worries.


HI,

I too had very bad experience with agent for ACS then I decided to do it myself.

Regards


----------



## nirman91

maq_qatar said:


> HI,
> 
> I too had very bad experience with agent for ACS then I decided to do it myself.
> 
> Regards


 So as per my education - masters of business - ERP SAP what should i get acessed under ?


----------



## Mattooose

New list 
On page 937, starke mentioned that he got invitation with 30th july as the EOI date.


ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
imrukhan81--------------189-----261313------60----2nd Aug 2013
Vijaynag--------------189-----261313------60----5th Aug 2013
Pailas---------------189-----261313-----60-----06th August 2013
Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
yuri_gagari ----- 189 ----- 261313 ----- 60 ----- 26th August, 2013
sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
psuresh0207-------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
sam2304---------189----261313-----60---24th Sept 2013
australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
rahul.tiwari----189---XXXXXX-----60 ---27th September, 2013
kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
RMURALISRINIVAS..189..SYSTEM ANALYST..60..19TH OCT 2013
avinashmusic-----189------261313-----60----25th October 2013
Sridev--------189----2613-------60------26 October 2013
svspavan--------189----261313----60----05th November 2013
npraneethreddy--189----261313----60----08th November 2013
sandspr---------189----261311----60----09th November 2013
king_of_the_ring----189---26313 ----60 ---19th November 2013
pooja.lohkane----189----261313----60----21st November 2013


----------



## vishwaq3

akthare said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did any one get invitation for 261111 in 2nd dec 2013 invitation round.
> I want to know the visa date of effect for people with 65 points...
> 
> Thanks
> AKT


I did but I claimed 70 points


----------



## nirman91

vishwaq3 said:


> I did but I claimed 70 points[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> how does your points divide up vishwa


----------



## waqas.jk

Mattooose said:


> New list
> On page 937, starke mentioned that he got invitation with 30th july as the EOI date.
> 
> 
> ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
> imrukhan81--------------189-----261313------60----2nd Aug 2013
> Vijaynag--------------189-----261313------60----5th Aug 2013
> Pailas---------------189-----261313-----60-----06th August 2013
> Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
> Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
> ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
> xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
> tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
> Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
> yuri_gagari ----- 189 ----- 261313 ----- 60 ----- 26th August, 2013
> sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
> maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
> psuresh0207-------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
> Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
> sam2304---------189----261313-----60---24th Sept 2013
> australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
> rahul.tiwari----189---XXXXXX-----60 ---27th September, 2013
> kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
> maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
> RMURALISRINIVAS..189..SYSTEM ANALYST..60..19TH OCT 2013
> avinashmusic-----189------261313-----60----25th October 2013
> Sridev--------189----2613-------60------26 October 2013
> svspavan--------189----261313----60----05th November 2013
> npraneethreddy--189----261313----60----08th November 2013
> sandspr---------189----261311----60----09th November 2013
> king_of_the_ring----189---26313 ----60 ---19th November 2013
> pooja.lohkane----189----261313----60----21st November 2013


Also add me to the list
waqas.jk --------189----261313----60----12 September 2013


----------



## King_of_the_ring

I have a question .. Does any one need to show a certain amount in bank for visa 189 or not ?


----------



## waqas.jk

King_of_the_ring said:


> I have a question .. Does any one need to show a certain amount in bank for visa 189 or not ?


i dont think so...some states has requirement for supporting funds in case of visa 190.

On safe side you should have enough funds for at least 6 months.. around 6K AUD for single person.

Mostly people get job in 2-4 months....


----------



## pavan.kom

King_of_the_ring said:


> I have a question .. Does any one need to show a certain amount in bank for visa 189 or not ?


You don't have to


----------



## jre05

torrentkid said:


> sathiya, but there was no option to select different states for different visas viz 190 & 489. While filling EOI, there was option of choosing only one preferred state and I chose NSW.


Put your marriage date also in the signature  Hope you got married?  I remember, you said a week or so ago that you are gona get married within a week


----------



## nithin

Is there a list of people who have applied to 261111 BA/SA ? I have submitted my EOI on 16th October with 65 points. Any estimate as to when i might get an invite? Thanks.


----------



## Mattooose

Added Waqas

ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
imrukhan81--------------189-----261313------60----2nd Aug 2013
Vijaynag--------------189-----261313------60----5th Aug 2013
Pailas---------------189-----261313-----60-----06th August 2013
Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
yuri_gagari ----- 189 ----- 261313 ----- 60 ----- 26th August, 2013
sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
waqas.jk --------189----261313----60----12 September 2013
anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
psuresh0207-------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
sam2304---------189----261313-----60---24th Sept 2013
australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
rahul.tiwari----189---XXXXXX-----60 ---27th September, 2013
kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
RMURALISRINIVAS..189..SYSTEM ANALYST..60..19TH OCT 2013
avinashmusic-----189------261313-----60----25th October 2013
Sridev--------189----2613-------60------26 October 2013
svspavan--------189----261313----60----05th November 2013
npraneethreddy--189----261313----60----08th November 2013
sandspr---------189----261311----60----09th November 2013
king_of_the_ring----189---26313 ----60 ---19th November 2013
pooja.lohkane----189----261313----60----21st November 2013


----------



## rubonno1

Hi Team,

Thanks for the wonderful support I am able to reach till invite without consultant.

I have few queries in regards to the Applying for Visa,

1) I have more than 11 years of experience and ACS assessed experience after May 2006 as relevant and I have claimed point after May 2006 in EOI.

Query :- 

a) Do i need to provide proofs only for the points I am claiming in EOI that means after May 2006. ( Proof -- Payslip, IT return , Form 16 etc) or rest of the experience as well.

b) Do I need to send the all the docs( Reference letters, org chart) provided to ACS or after May 2006 experience only.

c) TO ACS, In one of the doc company name was mentioned incomplete. And have shown experience letter to ACS to get it resolved.

Do i need to send the same doc to DIAC which i shared with ACS or I can send the amended doc scanned and notarized again.

d) In EOI there is page where we need to provide countries last visited (10 yeras) and we need to provide details.

I have been travelling a lot in previous organization for business trips ( ranging from couple of days to couple of months)

It will be very difficult to provide the complete and exact dates.

e) For passport scanned copy , Do we need scanned all the stamped pages and visa pages. Or just the first two and last page.

f) My degree is accessed as AQF bachelor major in computing, I should be able to claim 15 points. Just want to reconfirm.

I am little worried as visa fees is too much for me to risk.

Please help. 

Rgds
Rubonon1

(263111) | IELTS (7)- July,13| ACS +ve - Nov,13 | Invite 189 (60 points) - 2 Dec|


----------



## muralirangana

Hi friends,

Just heard from one of my friend. AUSTRALIA STOPPED GIVING GRANTS TO SYSTEM ANALYST AND FEW OTHER CODES. Please can any one help me out..IS it true? I applied EOI 60 points on 19th oct. Please please help me out


----------



## Panko

Mattooose said:


> New list
> On page 937, starke mentioned that he got invitation with 30th july as the EOI date.
> 
> 
> ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
> imrukhan81--------------189-----261313------60----2nd Aug 2013
> Vijaynag--------------189-----261313------60----5th Aug 2013
> Pailas---------------189-----261313-----60-----06th August 2013
> Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
> Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
> ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
> xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
> tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
> Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
> yuri_gagari ----- 189 ----- 261313 ----- 60 ----- 26th August, 2013
> sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
> maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
> psuresh0207-------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
> Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
> sam2304---------189----261313-----60---24th Sept 2013
> australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
> rahul.tiwari----189---XXXXXX-----60 ---27th September, 2013
> kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
> maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
> RMURALISRINIVAS..189..SYSTEM ANALYST..60..19TH OCT 2013
> avinashmusic-----189------261313-----60----25th October 2013
> Sridev--------189----2613-------60------26 October 2013
> svspavan--------189----261313----60----05th November 2013
> npraneethreddy--189----261313----60----08th November 2013
> sandspr---------189----261311----60----09th November 2013
> king_of_the_ring----189---26313 ----60 ---19th November 2013
> pooja.lohkane----189----261313----60----21st November 2013


Plz add me to the list. It's ----189----261311----65----22'nd November 2013


----------



## Panko

nirman91 said:


> OK i am new to this group . I submiited MY EOI on 22/11/2013 . i Have 60 points for visa 189 and 65 for 190 . I clicked on any state for for visa 190 .
> Since the cut off for ICT BA is 65 ..is there any chance for me ? since the seats are limited . DO you think there would be a new SOL in 2014 -2015 for ICT BA ?
> 
> Also, Since i have done my masters in business - Enterprise resource planning . can i get assessed for Database administrater or system adminsitrator for software and aplications programmer to apply for state sponseship
> 
> I am very confused and lost . please guide me


Nirman, do your roles match to Database administrator or system administrator?
Also, can you do assessment for 261311? There you have greater chance with 60 points.


----------



## dchiniwal

muralirangana said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Just heard from one of my friend. AUSTRALIA STOPPED GIVING GRANTS TO SYSTEM ANALYST AND FEW OTHER CODES. Please can any one help me out..IS it true? I applied EOI 60 points on 19th oct. Please please help me out


This isnt true. He/she may have said so due to the Occupational Ceiling about to reach its limit. There is still hope. Check below

2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts*	1380 (Upper Limit)	1236(Current Invites/Grants)

SkillSelect

Have you applied under 189 or 190?


----------



## jack777

Panko said:


> Plz add me to the list. It's ----189----261311----65----22'nd November 2013


Panko, its not necessary you need to be in the list. These are for folks who doesn't have over 60 points. You should get yours in the next cycle.


----------



## muralirangana

dchiniwal said:


> This isnt true. He/she may have said so due to the Occupational Ceiling about to reach its limit. There is still hope. Check below
> 
> 2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts*	1380 (Upper Limit)	1236(Current Invites/Grants)
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> Have you applied under 189 or 190?


Hi dchiniwal,

thanks a lot for the quick response. I applied under 189.

am in big dilemma how long the process going to take?

any suggestions?


----------



## lovetosmack

jre05 said:


> Put your marriage date also in the signature  Hope you got married?  I remember, you said a week or so ago that you are gona get married within a week


Heh.. no jre05. It is now postponed due to some other reasons. Hey but that's okay. Nothing has changed except for the date. 

Glad you remember about it ! So, if things happen before I lodge my eVisa, then I thought I could include her as per Mroks suggestion in the visa application via 1022. 

Or if it might get pushed more, then it probably would be a Partner Visa. Not sure as of now.


----------



## Sam2304

rubonno1 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful support I am able to reach till invite without consultant.
> 
> I have few queries in regards to the Applying for Visa,
> 
> 1) I have more than 11 years of experience and ACS assessed experience after May 2006 as relevant and I have claimed point after May 2006 in EOI.
> 
> Query :-
> 
> a) Do i need to provide proofs only for the points I am claiming in EOI that means after May 2006. ( Proof -- Payslip, IT return , Form 16 etc) or rest of the experience as well.
> 
> b) Do I need to send the all the docs( Reference letters, org chart) provided to ACS or after May 2006 experience only.
> 
> c) TO ACS, In one of the doc company name was mentioned incomplete. And have shown experience letter to ACS to get it resolved.
> 
> Do i need to send the same doc to DIAC which i shared with ACS or I can send the amended doc scanned and notarized again.
> 
> d) In EOI there is page where we need to provide countries last visited (10 yeras) and we need to provide details.
> 
> I have been travelling a lot in previous organization for business trips ( ranging from couple of days to couple of months)
> 
> It will be very difficult to provide the complete and exact dates.
> 
> e) For passport scanned copy , Do we need scanned all the stamped pages and visa pages. Or just the first two and last page.
> 
> f) My degree is accessed as AQF bachelor major in computing, I should be able to claim 15 points. Just want to reconfirm.
> 
> I am little worried as visa fees is too much for me to risk.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Rgds
> Rubonon1
> 
> (263111) | IELTS (7)- July,13| ACS +ve - Nov,13 | Invite 189 (60 points) - 2 Dec|


It is better to send all docs that you uploaded for acs to diac. More concrete the proof the better. For your passport, scan all stamped pages as well to prove your travel to other countries. Thought acs assessed your exp from 2006, i dont see any harm in submitting all docs from start


----------



## dchiniwal

muralirangana said:


> Hi dchiniwal,
> 
> thanks a lot for the quick response. I applied under 189.
> 
> am in big dilemma how long the process going to take?
> 
> any suggestions?


It all depends on how soon you get the invite.

Also, Consider that Immigration team does not work on cases from Dec 23 to Jan 14, 2014

Post the invite and you submitting the application, it takes minimum of 7-10 weeks before your case gets worked on. 7-10 weeks is the current timelines 

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


Remember the job code you have applied is one of the codes that is in high demand and is classified as Golden 6 job category 

"Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the following six occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the remainder of the program year. Please also note that SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent (Subclass 189) visas and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional – Family Sponsored) visas. If all places are taken up by Subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for Subclass 489 visas:

Chemical and Materials Engineers
ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Electronics Engineers
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
Other Engineering Professional
Software and Applications Programmers."

SkillSelect

My friend here Sathiya should be in a better position to tell you when you might get an Invite


----------



## nskmuscat

muralirangana said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Just heard from one of my friend. AUSTRALIA STOPPED GIVING GRANTS TO SYSTEM ANALYST AND FEW OTHER CODES. Please can any one help me out..IS it true? I applied EOI 60 points on 19th oct. Please please help me out



this is not true. Every round they are sending invitations and how they will not grand the visa ?


----------



## nskmuscat

muralirangana said:


> Hi dchiniwal,
> 
> thanks a lot for the quick response. I applied under 189.
> 
> am in big dilemma how long the process going to take?
> 
> any suggestions?


iam also sailing in the same boat but we have to wait patiently. May be next year we may get the invitation.


----------



## jre05

torrentkid said:


> Heh.. no jre05. It is now postponed due to some other reasons. Hey but that's okay. Nothing has changed except for the date.
> 
> Glad you remember about it ! So, if things happen before I lodge my eVisa, then I thought I could include her as per Mroks suggestion in the visa application via 1022.
> 
> Or if it might get pushed more, then it probably would be a Partner Visa. Not sure as of now.


lol I liked this : * Nothing has changed except for the date.* good thing :yo:


----------



## PkBlr

Finished my medicals today.

Ha'h feeling bit relaxed. Only formality left is waiting for the CO now.

-Pk


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

PkBlr said:


> Finished my medicals today.
> 
> Ha'h feeling bit relaxed. Only formality left is waiting for the CO now.
> 
> -Pk


Hi

arent we suppose to get PCC and Meds done once CO is allocated ? Can we do it before visa application ?


----------



## kludge

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi
> 
> arent we suppose to get PCC and Meds done once CO is allocated ? Can we do it before visa application ?


Refer the question to another forum.>
189 and 190 visa applicants.<

However answer is yes. You can complete pcc and meds.


----------



## nirman91

Panko said:


> Nirman, do your roles match to Database administrator or system administrator?
> Also, can you do assessment for 261311? There you have greater chance with 60 points.




thanks for your reply ?.. what do you mean by roles ? i dont have any work experience..just my education qualification . i have done my masters of business - enterprise resource planning systems ... so if i get assessed for analsyt programmer ..can i stil apply for visa 189 or do i have o apply for 190 ? 

Also arent the seats very limited for analsyt programmer ?


----------



## jack777

PkBlr said:


> Finished my medicals today.
> 
> Ha'h feeling bit relaxed. Only formality left is waiting for the CO now.
> 
> -Pk


Hey Pk, why don't you updated your signature. Would be nice to know each other timelines


----------



## nirman91

jack777 said:


> Hey Pk, why don't you updated your signature. Would be nice to know each other timelines



Jack ..wanted to know if am eligible for software engineer if i completed my masters of business - enterprise resource planning


----------



## nirman91

jack777 said:


> Hey Pk, why don't you updated your signature. Would be nice to know each other timelines


i have done my masters of business - enterprise resource planning systems ... so if i get assessed for analsyt programmer


----------



## syfjhz22

muralirangana said:


> Hi dchiniwal,
> 
> thanks a lot for the quick response. I applied under 189.
> 
> am in big dilemma how long the process going to take?
> 
> any suggestions?


From the information I gathered from a Chinese forum. The processing time for 221111 in Nov is super fast.

There are 60 points 189 people receiving their grant within 2 weeks after lodgement (18/11 lodged, 30/11 grant), and most people have been granted within 4 weeks.


----------



## vishwaq3

Hello everyone,

Is there a forum where 189 visa documents and requirements are discussed at length.

For some reason my agent decided to ignore me (Not paid him yet as I did till EOI myself *with all your help*). i Got my invite in the last round.

Was wondering where can I get help on 189 visa?

Thanks
Vishwa


----------



## maq_qatar

rubonno1 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful support I am able to reach till invite without consultant.
> 
> I have few queries in regards to the Applying for Visa,
> 
> 1) I have more than 11 years of experience and ACS assessed experience after May 2006 as relevant and I have claimed point after May 2006 in EOI.
> 
> Query :-
> 
> a) Do i need to provide proofs only for the points I am claiming in EOI that means after May 2006. ( Proof -- Payslip, IT return , Form 16 etc) or rest of the experience as well.
> 
> *You can provide.*
> 
> b) Do I need to send the all the docs( Reference letters, org chart) provided to ACS or after May 2006 experience only.
> 
> *If you have documents for all your previous employer, you can submit.*
> 
> c) TO ACS, In one of the doc company name was mentioned incomplete. And have shown experience letter to ACS to get it resolved.
> 
> *You can provide only the updated doc but if you are providing both its ok.*
> 
> Do i need to send the same doc to DIAC which i shared with ACS or I can send the amended doc scanned and notarized again.
> 
> *you can send except the latest employer letter*
> 
> d) In EOI there is page where we need to provide countries last visited (10 yeras) and we need to provide details.
> 
> I have been travelling a lot in previous organization for business trips ( ranging from couple of days to couple of months)
> 
> It will be very difficult to provide the complete and exact dates.
> 
> *Provide all the details(you can get these date from passport stams or company emails)*
> 
> e) For passport scanned copy , Do we need scanned all the stamped pages and visa pages. Or just the first two and last page.
> 
> *If you have travelled alot provide first and last and stamped pages.*
> 
> f) My degree is accessed as AQF bachelor major in computing, I should be able to claim 15 points. Just want to reconfirm.
> 
> *yes you should claim 15 points*
> 
> I am little worried as visa fees is too much for me to risk.
> 
> *Don't worry, providing correct information will give you positive result. *
> 
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Rgds
> Rubonon1
> 
> (263111) | IELTS (7)- July,13| ACS +ve - Nov,13 | Invite 189 (60 points) - 2 Dec|



All the best

Regards,


----------



## BlackBelt

Submited mine today with 75 points and hoping to getting the invitation on the next round (16/DEC/2013).


----------



## ssaifuddin

Hi Everyone

Is there any solid reference about cut off date for Dec 02 round.
The latest date I saw on the forum is 27th July for invite.

Any update?

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## King_of_the_ring

31st or 30th july I heard


----------



## misguided

I remember someone posting he got a invite, having applied on 30th july.


----------



## jack777

nirman91 said:


> Jack ..wanted to know if am eligible for software engineer if i completed my masters of business - enterprise resource planning


I'm sorry, your masters might not be qualified as AQF Masters in computing. That would mean you could get a 4 yr deduction from your experience.


----------



## imrukhan81

*is Accept OLD ACS for 189?*

Hi 

is DIAC, Accepting OLD ACS for 189?

OLD ACS, I mean, where it do not have the following statement:

"The following employment after November 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. "

Because in New ACS, they are deducting the experience.

Thanks


----------



## jack777

imrukhan81 said:


> Hi
> 
> is DIAC, Accepting OLD ACS for 189?
> 
> OLD ACS, I mean, where it do not have the following statement:
> 
> "The following employment after November 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. "
> 
> Because in New ACS, they are deducting the experience.
> 
> Thanks


They were accepting the old ACS format and we even had a separate thread for it. I'm not sure of the status now, but you could ping in that thread.


----------



## atiker

Got a positive skill assessment for 261313 a few hours back. 
Submitted my EOI with 60 Points. 

Waiting for my wife's skill assessment, if its positive will update to claim 65 points.


----------



## vinoth986

Hello experts, 
I received a rejection from Victoria today. Applied on 20th nov for the code 2613. Not sure of the rejection reason, anyways, I have reverted my EOI for 189 as I have 60 points without state nomination. Initially, I submitted my application for 189 on nov 1st and then changed to 190 on nov 20th and then back to 189 on dec 4th. Now, what will be date of effect for 189 visa??


----------



## russel_diu

Dear Experts,
I am completing my EOI at 489 to NT, but now, I don't want to add my spouse and child with my current 489 which can save me for more DIBP fee and to show more assets to NT, but I want to add them after two years when I will apply for PR. Now i am confused about the answer for the following question whether I should answer it "YES" or "NO".

*Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?* *.

Any suggestion from anyone is highly appreciated.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

russel_diu said:


> Dear Experts,
> I am completing my EOI at 489 to NT, but now, I don't want to add my spouse and child with my current 489 which can save me for more DIBP fee and to show more assets to NT, but I want to add them after two years when I will apply for PR. Now i am confused about the answer for the following question whether I should answer it "YES" or "NO".
> 
> *Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?* *.
> 
> Any suggestion from anyone is highly appreciated.


Dear buddy,

choose "No" as you are not going to add any dependents in this visa application. You may apply visa for them later, i mean, after 2 years separately.

Future application, here refers to list of dependents you are going to add while filling in visa application after invitation.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## russel_diu

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear buddy,
> 
> choose "No" as you are not going to add any dependents in this visa application. You may apply visa for them later, i mean, after 2 years separately.
> 
> Future application, here refers to list of dependents you are going to add while filling in visa application after invitation.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

Thanks a lot for your kind help. I have also got the same kind of response from "SkillSelect Support" as shown below :

*The expression of interest (EOI) process is a completely separate from a visa application process. In the EOI you are declaring you would like to add family members, you can change your mind at the visa application stage.

If you do reach the visa application stage it will ask you to declare your family members then another question will be asked for you to name each family member that will be accompanying you.*


----------



## tonyct

Hi Sathiya,

I am bumping up my post since nobody has cared to reply.

18th November result shows that for 2334-Electronics Engineer, the last date for invitation was 28/2/2013 with 60 points. This does not make sense at all because all those applicants till 26th May with 60 points under this category have been invited as per 2nd Sept results. It will be much appreciated if you guys can share your thoughts.

Cheers


----------



## Sam2304

tonyct said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> I am bumping up my post since nobody has cared to reply.
> 
> 18th November result shows that for 2334-Electronics Engineer, the last date for invitation was 28/2/2013 with 60 points. This does not make sense at all because all those applicants till 26th May with 60 points under this category have been invited as per 2nd Sept results. It will be much appreciated if you guys can share your thoughts.
> 
> Cheers


2nd sept results shows 65 pointers were invited that had applied till 5th april
18 nov has accepted 60 pointers who applied till 28 feb


----------



## tonyct

Sam2304 said:


> 2nd sept results shows 65 pointers were invited that had applied till 5th april
> 18 nov has accepted 60 pointers who applied till 28 feb


Thanks for your reply. Sorry, that was a typo. I meant, 5th Aug result shows that all 2334 applicants with 60 points have been invited till 26/05/2013. But, as per Nov 18th result they have invited people with 60 points until 28/02/2013. This is where I am confused. It does not make sense at all.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

tonyct said:


> Thanks for your reply. Sorry, that was a typo. I meant, 5th Aug result shows that all 2334 applicants with 60 points have been invited till 26/05/2013. But, as per Nov 18th result they have invited people with 60 points until 28/02/2013. This is where I am confused. It does not make sense at all.


hi tony,

i understand your concern but no need to worry about the date of visa of this last candidate as this might be the visa date of a candidate who has suspended his EOI for a while and activated that before the last invitation round. Because, 489 visa candidates no longer get invitations and as a result, for sure, this is belong to 189 visa only. But, auto-suspension is the facility offered to a candidate who may be off to holidays for a while and is unable to access his EOI account. This is absolutely acceptable and the last visa date, is definitely falling under this case, according to me.

So, don't panic about this visa date of effect.

hope you understand.

sathiya


----------



## nectar_s

I have got my assessment done with my previous employers which is substantiating my experience to the selected occupation, but i am not going to claim any points for my current employment as it is not much relevant, in that case, should i disclose my current employer during EOI or i can just not provide any information about it.

Please advise


----------



## Nishant Dundas

nectar_s said:


> I have got my assessment done with my previous employers which is substantiating my experience to the selected occupation, but i am not going to claim any points for my current employment as it is not much relevant, in that case, should i disclose my current employer during EOI or i can just not provide any information about it.
> 
> Please advise


Its okay to disclose your employment history. Infact i would suggest you disclose it.
But do not show as relevant to your occupation.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*booked medical exam for tomorrow*

hi friends,

i just now called one of the panel medical hospitals and took a schedule for my medical examination in xxx hospital at Ahmadabad. My medical examination is scheduled on tomorrow, the 07th December, 2013 at about 2:00 Pm.

The representative asked me to bring below things while arriving at the hospital.

1. Original passport
2. photocopies of passport-3 no's
3. Passport size photo-4 no's
4. e-medical referral letter
5. My spectacles

Total processing time for medicals: 2 and half hours.

fees for medical exam: RS.3,500/-

Hope the medical exam will be smooth and the results may be uploaded by medical officer very soon to Case officer.

Thought of sharing this information thinking that it may be helpful for someone who is going to appear for medical examination.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## maq_qatar

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friends,
> 
> i just now called one of the panel medical hospitals and took a schedule for my medical examination in xxx hospital at Ahmadabad. My medical examination is scheduled on tomorrow, the 07th December, 2013 at about 2:00 Pm.
> 
> The representative asked me to bring below things while arriving at the hospital.
> 
> 1. Original passport
> 2. photocopies of passport-3 no's
> 3. Passport size photo-4 no's
> 4. e-medical referral letter
> 5. My spectacles
> 
> Total processing time for medicals: 2 and half hours.
> 
> fees for medical exam: RS.3,500/-
> 
> Hope the medical exam will be smooth and the results may be uploaded by medical officer very soon to Case officer.
> 
> Thought of sharing this information thinking that it may be helpful for someone who is going to appear for medical examination.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


All the best sathiya and thanks for sharing information,

Regards,


----------



## tonyct

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi tony,
> 
> i understand your concern but no need to worry about the date of visa of this last candidate as this might be the visa date of a candidate who has suspended his EOI for a while and activated that before the last invitation round. Because, 489 visa candidates no longer get invitations and as a result, for sure, this is belong to 189 visa only. But, auto-suspension is the facility offered to a candidate who may be off to holidays for a while and is unable to access his EOI account. This is absolutely acceptable and the last visa date, is definitely falling under this case, according to me.
> 
> So, don't panic about this visa date of effect.
> 
> hope you understand.
> 
> sathiya


Thanks Sathiya for your reply. What you said actually makes sense. Will wait for the next round results to come.


----------



## amandawilliams

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friends,
> 
> i just now called one of the panel medical hospitals and took a schedule for my medical examination in xxx hospital at Ahmadabad. My medical examination is scheduled on tomorrow, the 07th December, 2013 at about 2:00 Pm.
> 
> The representative asked me to bring below things while arriving at the hospital.
> 
> 1. Original passport
> 2. photocopies of passport-3 no's
> 3. Passport size photo-4 no's
> 4. e-medical referral letter
> 5. My spectacles
> 
> Total processing time for medicals: 2 and half hours.
> 
> fees for medical exam: RS.3,500/-
> 
> Hope the medical exam will be smooth and the results may be uploaded by medical officer very soon to Case officer.
> 
> Thought of sharing this information thinking that it may be helpful for someone who is going to appear for medical examination.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Sathiya,

We have got our Medical scheduled for tomorrow too. 

Btw, the fee here is Rs2500/- for adult and Rs1400/- for child

And we were asked for 2 passport copies, rest of points remain the same.

All the best to you!

Regards,
Amanda.


----------



## nirman91

i have applied for EOI in visa 189 with 60 points for ICT BA. since the cut off for ICT BA i 65 i dont think i would rrecive an invitation. also i am applying for the ACS tommorow for Analyst programmer. Do you think i can apply for eoi as analsyt programmer with 60 points ? 
what does the visa with effect from mean for software annd application programmer mean ? does that mean no more invitation for people with that skill assessmenr ?


----------



## nectar_s

thanks for your advise


----------



## SaiSundara

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friends,
> 
> i just now called one of the panel medical hospitals and took a schedule for my medical examination in xxx hospital at Ahmadabad. My medical examination is scheduled on tomorrow, the 07th December, 2013 at about 2:00 Pm.
> 
> The representative asked me to bring below things while arriving at the hospital.
> 
> 1. Original passport
> 2. photocopies of passport-3 no's
> 3. Passport size photo-4 no's
> 4. e-medical referral letter
> 5. My spectacles
> 
> Total processing time for medicals: 2 and half hours.
> 
> fees for medical exam: RS.3,500/-
> 
> Hope the medical exam will be smooth and the results may be uploaded by medical officer very soon to Case officer.
> 
> Thought of sharing this information thinking that it may be helpful for someone who is going to appear for medical examination.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Hey Sathiya,

Great info!

BTW, just saw your updated Signature. This is really very quick timeline for you with CO allocation... quite surprised... since i thought CO allocation takes 8 weeks... which CO team?

Thanks.


----------



## SaiSundara

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friends,
> 
> i just now called one of the panel medical hospitals and took a schedule for my medical examination in xxx hospital at Ahmadabad. My medical examination is scheduled on tomorrow, the 07th December, 2013 at about 2:00 Pm.
> 
> The representative asked me to bring below things while arriving at the hospital.
> 
> 1. Original passport
> 2. photocopies of passport-3 no's
> 3. Passport size photo-4 no's
> 4. e-medical referral letter
> 5. My spectacles
> 
> Total processing time for medicals: 2 and half hours.
> 
> fees for medical exam: RS.3,500/-
> 
> Hope the medical exam will be smooth and the results may be uploaded by medical officer very soon to Case officer.
> 
> Thought of sharing this information thinking that it may be helpful for someone who is going to appear for medical examination.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Sathiya,

BTW, we have scheduled our Medicals tomorrow as well 7/12/13  

Looks like medicals @ Chennai is expensive.. Adult : 4315/-, Kid- 2650/-.

One additional thing, they asked us to bring is the completed Form 26 (for Chest X-Ray) and completed Form 160(for medical examination). They told me to google for the forms, download, fill it and get it for the examination.

Thanks.


----------



## ssaifuddin

Dear All

What document must be ready before invite. I am expecting on December 16.
From my side I want to lodge application on same day even in couple of hour.

If some one can list the document need to lodge application I will be very thankful.

To be more precise I am from Pakistan and working in Kuwait, moreover right now my wife and kids are in Pakistan. So I want to compile all document now to avoid any delay.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## sathiyaseelan

maq_qatar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I do not have salary slip and offer letter for my first company(But I have exp letter with job responsibility and relieving letter) , hope this will not create problem.
> 
> Any suggestion?
> 
> Regards,


Hello maq,

this will not be an issue for visa grant. if pay slips are unavailable, then salary certificate can be used instead. Also, upload employee provident fund files (pdf ) if you have along with other letters such as appraisal letters, increment letters, appreciation letters etc.

the above are recommended for your case.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## srmumtaz

please help....

I have a total of 9 years of closely related work experience. When DIBP calculates my number of years of experience to evaluate the points for experience, will they minus 2 years ( as stated on ACS website) or not?

I am currently claiming 15 points for experience since my experience is more than 8 years, but its just today that I read this 2 years thing on ACS letter and website.

Am I in trouble?

Can I now arrange to claim 5 point for my spouse and ask the CO that I want to claim point for my wife's education & experience? will he allow that?

Appreciate any help/suggestion

Regards,
Syed


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Completed medical examination just now*

hi friends,

just now, i finished my medical examination and the medical officer told me that all the results such as blood, urine, physical examination and chest x-ray are fine and normal. So, no issues with them, however, during the check up of my spectacles, doctor told that my eye power has been reduced to -5 and -5.5 but said that this will not influence the visa grant in any ways. When i checked last time, power of my spectacles were -2.0 and -1.75. But, i am little bit worried about this.

Did anyone experience this issue?

Will this lead to negative impact for visa grant?

regards,
sathiya


----------



## nectar_s

Hi All

Appreciate your advice

I am filing my EOI in a few days time, have some clarifications:

1) my assessment period for employment is for ex..2010/05 to 2013/05 , i have resigned from the current employment(2013/11) , in this case, can i give the end date as 2013/11 in EOI

2) my first employment is not assessed as relevant, so i should i mention in EOI as irrelevant , also in future during Visa filing stage, should i provide the documents for unclaimed employment.

3) furthermore, i am not keen to apply for 190 , as only one state ACT sponsors for it. can i just select only 189 , but does it delays processing time

Please advise


----------



## lovetosmack

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friends,
> 
> just now, i finished my medical examination and the medical officer told me that all the results such as blood, urine, physical examination and chest x-ray are fine and normal. So, no issues with them, however, during the check up of my spectacles, doctor told that my eye power has been reduced to -5 and -5.5 but said that this will not influence the visa grant in any ways. When i checked last time, power of my spectacles were -2.0 and -1.75. But, i am little bit worried about this.
> 
> Did anyone experience this issue?
> 
> Will this lead to negative impact for visa grant?
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


You probably shouldn't worry at all... Myopia is not contagious or hereditary to a large extent.. So it won't affect your visa unless they are recruiting you for their army.


----------



## dchiniwal

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friends,
> 
> just now, i finished my medical examination and the medical officer told me that all the results such as blood, urine, physical examination and chest x-ray are fine and normal. So, no issues with them, however, during the check up of my spectacles, doctor told that my eye power has been reduced to -5 and -5.5 but said that this will not influence the visa grant in any ways. When i checked last time, power of my spectacles were -2.0 and -1.75. But, i am little bit worried about this.
> 
> Did anyone experience this issue?
> 
> Will this lead to negative impact for visa grant?
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


You shouldnt be worrying et all...


----------



## 2013

Do i need to carry my spectacles? I use contact lenses now.. do i need to remove them during eye testing?
Do i need to carry the prescription of power of my glasses? I dont have the prescription of the glasses?

Any advice?


----------



## jre05

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friends,
> 
> just now, i finished my medical examination and the medical officer told me that all the results such as blood, urine, physical examination and chest x-ray are fine and normal. So, no issues with them, however, during the check up of my spectacles, doctor told that my eye power has been reduced to -5 and -5.5 but said that this will not influence the visa grant in any ways. When i checked last time, power of my spectacles were -2.0 and -1.75. But, i am little bit worried about this.
> 
> Did anyone experience this issue?
> 
> Will this lead to negative impact for visa grant?
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


How did they told you that your chest-xray is fine? What I know and learnt is, they never reveal this (Especially chest xray result). First of all, it will not go to doctor's desk immediately as it requires some time for processing from lab and to be directed to doctor's table?

I may agree with other things to some extent. Even the blood test/urine results they can not tell you immediately. 

Anyway, glad that you had all positive. Yes, spectacles is not a problem at all. They are just letting you know that your power has a big variation, nothing to worry in that.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## maq_qatar

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friends,
> 
> just now, i finished my medical examination and the medical officer told me that all the results such as blood, urine, physical examination and chest x-ray are fine and normal. So, no issues with them, however, during the check up of my spectacles, doctor told that my eye power has been reduced to -5 and -5.5 but said that this will not influence the visa grant in any ways. When i checked last time, power of my spectacles were -2.0 and -1.75. But, i am little bit worried about this.
> 
> Did anyone experience this issue?
> 
> Will this lead to negative impact for visa grant?
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Hi sathiya,

Everything will be ok sathiya as doctor himself said to you "This will not influence the visa grant".

You will receive your grant very soon :clap2:.

Regards,


----------



## nectar_s

Can anyone please advise..

my vet assessment period for employment is for ex..2010/05 to 2013/05 , i have resigned from the current employment(2013/11) , in this case, can i give the end date as 2013/11 in EOI as my experience letter also carries the end data as Nov 2013


----------



## sathiyaseelan

2013 said:


> Do i need to carry my spectacles? I use contact lenses now.. do i need to remove them during eye testing?
> Do i need to carry the prescription of power of my glasses? I dont have the prescription of the glasses?
> 
> Any advice?


hi buddy,

actually, the one you currently use, be it spectacles or contact lenses, must be carried out while sitting for medical examination. They simply check power of your lenses during eye check up. you don't need to remove them unless it is asked by doctor and this a rare situation. Carrying the prescription of power of your contact lenses is optional, yet, i recommend you to carry it, if you have. But, if you forget to bring it to hospital, then also, no need to worry, as eye check up doesn't impact visa grant much. 

Prescription of old glasses or carrying out them for health check up is not at all needed for sure.

regards,
sthiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jre05 said:


> How did they told you that your chest-xray is fine? What I know and learnt is, they never reveal this (Especially chest xray result). First of all, it will not go to doctor's desk immediately as it requires some time for processing from lab and to be directed to doctor's table?
> 
> I may agree with other things to some extent. Even the blood test/urine results they can not tell you immediately.
> 
> Anyway, glad that you had all positive. Yes, spectacles is not a problem at all. They are just letting you know that your power has a big variation, nothing to worry in that.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


hi /SNIP/

I took the chest x-ray first, then, physical examination, followed by blood and urine tests at about 2:00 or 2:15 pm itself at a rapid pace. Doctor said to me about their results at around 4:30 pm. 

You are right that we need to wait in a queue like the one we do for paying telephone bills or electricity bills in government companies (ha ha ha). However, as the hospital i took medicals is a private one, they didn't reveal me the reports but the general status of all tests, whether they are normal; or not, in 2 hours. i think that 2 hours' time is fine enough to get to know the results. But, the preparation of reports may take at least 5-6 hours, i agreed. 

Anyway, thanks a lot for clarifying my doubts about spectacles.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## just-curious

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friends,
> 
> i just now called one of the panel medical hospitals and took a schedule for my medical examination in xxx hospital at Ahmadabad. My medical examination is scheduled on tomorrow, the 07th December, 2013 at about 2:00 Pm.
> 
> The representative asked me to bring below things while arriving at the hospital.
> 
> 1. Original passport
> 2. photocopies of passport-3 no's
> 3. Passport size photo-4 no's
> 4. e-medical referral letter
> 5. My spectacles
> 
> Total processing time for medicals: 2 and half hours.
> 
> fees for medical exam: RS.3,500/-
> 
> Hope the medical exam will be smooth and the results may be uploaded by medical officer very soon to Case officer.
> 
> Thought of sharing this information thinking that it may be helpful for someone who is going to appear for medical examination.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

Really jealous of ur medical fees. Here in Australia I had to shell out close to 950 AUD for the medicals for my family of three. Wish I were in India for this.

Cheers
Just-Curious


----------



## maq_qatar

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friends,
> 
> i just now called one of the panel medical hospitals and took a schedule for my medical examination in xxx hospital at Ahmadabad. My medical examination is scheduled on tomorrow, the 07th December, 2013 at about 2:00 Pm.
> 
> The representative asked me to bring below things while arriving at the hospital.
> 
> 1. Original passport
> 2. photocopies of passport-3 no's
> 3. Passport size photo-4 no's
> 4. e-medical referral letter
> 5. My spectacles
> 
> Total processing time for medicals: 2 and half hours.
> 
> fees for medical exam: RS.3,500/-
> 
> Hope the medical exam will be smooth and the results may be uploaded by medical officer very soon to Case officer.
> 
> Thought of sharing this information thinking that it may be helpful for someone who is going to appear for medical examination.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Hi sathiya,

You took your passport size photos with spectacles or without?

Regards,


----------



## sathiyaseelan

maq_qatar said:


> Hi sathiya,
> 
> You took your passport size photos with spectacles or without?
> 
> Regards,


hi maq,

i took passport size photos (without spectacles) having white as the background colour.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## nectar_s

Atlast today i have submitted my EOI, keeping fingers crossed for my invite... 

Just could see the form submission online but do we get any email confirmation.?


----------



## ykps

Dear Expats,

I've applied for EOI on 7/12/13 with 60 points. However, my IELTS Test date was 12/10/13 and +ve assessment from ACS was on 4/11/13. 

I would like to know if the invitation is based on when you qualified or when you file your EOI.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## kingjkraal

ykps said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I've applied for EOI on 7/12/13 with 60 points. However, my IELTS Test date was 12/10/13 and +ve assessment from ACS was on 4/11/13.
> 
> I would like to know if the invitation is based on when you qualified or when you file your EOI.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Have you submitted the EOI already or just updated all the information?

Do you need the points from IELTS to reach the 60 points that you have claimed?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

ykps said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I've applied for EOI on 7/12/13 with 60 points. However, my IELTS Test date was 12/10/13 and +ve assessment from ACS was on 4/11/13.
> 
> I would like to know if the invitation is based on when you qualified or when you file your EOI.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Its from the day you submitted the EOI


----------



## ykps

kingjkraal said:


> Have you submitted the EOI already or just updated all the information?
> 
> Do you need the points from IELTS to reach the 60 points that you have claimed?


It was submitted by my agent on 7th. I've claimed 10 points for IELTS as well. My query is, is the invitation based on when you became eligible (In my case 4th Nov for ACS; IELTS Test date was 12th Oct; So assuming the later one)?

The skill select site says 

"The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions Of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates."


----------



## samysunny

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hello maq,
> 
> this will not be an issue for visa grant. if pay slips are unavailable, then salary certificate can be used instead. Also, upload employee provident fund files (pdf ) if you have along with other letters such as appraisal letters, increment letters, appreciation letters etc.
> 
> the above are recommended for your case.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Do we need only documents of the experience only which were considered by ACS?


----------



## kingjkraal

ykps said:


> It was submitted by my agent on 7th. I've claimed 10 points for IELTS as well. My query is, is the invitation based on when you became eligible (In my case 4th Nov for ACS; IELTS Test date was 12th Oct; So assuming the later one)?
> 
> The skill select site says
> 
> "The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions Of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates."


It will be your EOI submitted date.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Hello my friends....

list updated 2926 software engineers are gone .. last month was 2710.... 216 more are awarded for invite -- SOFTWARE ENGINEERS ... 31st July 2013 is the EOI submission date ...


----------



## huzefa85

King_of_the_ring said:


> Hello my friends....
> 
> list updated 2926 software engineers are gone .. last month was 2710.... 216 more are awarded for invite -- SOFTWARE ENGINEERS ... 31st July 2013 is the EOI submission date ...


At this rate the quota would be over by the 1st or 2nd round of April


----------



## King_of_the_ring

yea huzefa predictions are the same  ... I am also a victim of such a condition ... I applied EOI on 19th November 2013 .. lets see


----------



## huzefa85

King_of_the_ring said:


> yea huzefa predictions are the same  ... I am also a victim of such a condition ... I applied EOI on 19th November 2013 .. lets see


You can expect by around 1st round of april at the current rate, mine would come in the 2nd round of april.
Assuming they are inviting 216 candidates in each round (may go up or down, but for average sake lets take 216), and every round 15-16 days are covered for 60 pointers, 1st round of April should not be a problem.
But only 146 invites will be left for 2nd week of april. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Goodluck bro


----------



## huzefa85

King_of_the_ring said:


> Goodluck bro


Thanks bro 
Good luck to you too


----------



## ykps

srmumtaz said:


> please help....
> 
> I have a total of 9 years of closely related work experience. When DIBP calculates my number of years of experience to evaluate the points for experience, will they minus 2 years ( as stated on ACS website) or not?
> 
> I am currently claiming 15 points for experience since my experience is more than 8 years, but its just today that I read this 2 years thing on ACS letter and website.
> 
> Am I in trouble?
> 
> Can I now arrange to claim 5 point for my spouse and ask the CO that I want to claim point for my wife's education & experience? will he allow that?
> 
> Appreciate any help/suggestion
> 
> Regards,
> Syed


What does your ACS assessment say? from when are they considering your experience to be closely matching to your nominated occupation?


----------



## australiaprvisa

Hello All,

2nd dec report is out SkillSelect for 2613 its clear till 01/8/2013 10.52 am

Thanks.


----------



## srangara

Dear Members,
I am new to this forum and applied for EOI on Dec 3rd 2013. Applied for 189 visa with 65 points in 2613 category. Any ideas if there are high chances for getting the invite in the Dec 17th round?

Thanks.


----------



## australiaprvisa

srangara said:


> Dear Members,
> I am new to this forum and applied for EOI on Dec 3rd 2013. Applied for 189 visa with 65 points in 2613 category. Any ideas if there are high chances for getting the invite in the Dec 17th round?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes sure you will be invited on next round 16th dec as you have 65 points. In 2nd dec round its clear till 02/12/2013 12.01 am so there are high chances to you for invitation. All the best


----------



## srangara

Thanks mate. 



australiaprvisa said:


> Yes sure you will be invited on next round 16th dec as you have 65 points. In 2nd dec round its clear till 02/12/2013 12.01 am so there are high chances to you for invitation. All the best


----------



## SunFlower48

australiaprvisa said:


> Yes sure you will be invited on next round 16th dec as you have 65 points. In 2nd dec round its clear till 02/12/2013 12.01 am so there are high chances to you for invitation. All the best


Hoe do u know the time of these rounds? Where can I find it?


----------



## australiaprvisa

SunFlower48 said:


> Hoe do u know the time of these rounds? Where can I find it?


You can find 2nd dec round result here SkillSelect


----------



## SunFlower48

australiaprvisa said:


> You can find 2nd dec round result here SkillSelect


How do u know when is the second round?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

SunFlower48 said:


> How do u know when is the second round?


hi friend,

the invitation round is held on first and third Mondays in every month at 12:00 AM, Australian time. So, needless to say that the second round of December, 2013 will occur on 16/12/2013.

Very simple.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## srmumtaz

ykps said:


> What does your ACS assessment say? from when are they considering your experience to be closely matching to your nominated occupation?


The ACS letter says :

The following employment after September 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 09/04 - 03/09 (4yrs 6mths)
Dates: 04/09 - 04/11 (2yrs 0mths)
Dates: 05/11 - 06/13 (2yrs 1mths)

Will DIBP consider my experience from 2004 or 2006?

Appreciate any help here.

Regards,
srmumtaz


----------



## jack777

srmumtaz said:


> The ACS letter says :
> 
> The following employment after September 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 09/04 - 03/09 (4yrs 6mths)
> Dates: 04/09 - 04/11 (2yrs 0mths)
> Dates: 05/11 - 06/13 (2yrs 1mths)
> 
> Will DIBP consider my experience from 2004 or 2006?
> 
> Appreciate any help here.
> 
> Regards,
> srmumtaz


After Sept 2006. Its clear.


----------



## Panko

srmumtaz said:


> The ACS letter says :
> 
> The following employment after September 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 09/04 - 03/09 (4yrs 6mths)
> Dates: 04/09 - 04/11 (2yrs 0mths)
> Dates: 05/11 - 06/13 (2yrs 1mths)
> 
> Will DIBP consider my experience from 2004 or 2006?
> 
> Appreciate any help here.
> 
> Regards,
> srmumtaz


Hey...it appears that your application is already with CO. So, let's hope for the best and wish that CO considers the prior experience.


----------



## arung001

Hi,

I am waiting for my skill assessment results from ACS. I have applied around 8 weeks ago. Hopefully, should get the results in another 4 weeks. But, my wife's skill assessment was applied just a week ago. We both wrote IELTS and got more than 7 in all.

Just want to check, if I could apply with my IETLS and Skill assessment alone (with 60 points) or it is worth waiting another 6-7 weeks till my wife's skill assessment results and apply with 65 points?

Any advice/ suggestions?

Thanks,
Arun


----------



## Panko

arung001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am waiting for my skill assessment results from ACS. I have applied around 8 weeks ago. Hopefully, should get the results in another 4 weeks. But, my wife's skill assessment was applied just a week ago. We both wrote IELTS and got more than 7 in all.
> 
> Just want to check, if I could apply with my IETLS and Skill assessment alone (with 60 points) or it is worth waiting another 6-7 weeks till my wife's skill assessment results and apply with 65 points?
> 
> Any advice/ suggestions?
> 
> Thanks,
> Arun


It depends on the skill code you are applying for and the demand/ceiling for it.

Also, you can submit the EOI with 60 points and can edit it once your wife's skill assessment is complete (assuming that you do not receive an invitation before her assessment is complete).


----------



## arung001

Panko said:


> It depends on the skill code you are applying for and the demand/ceiling for it.
> 
> Also, you can submit the EOI with 60 points and can edit it once your wife's skill assessment is complete (assuming that you do not receive an invitation before her assessment is complete).


Thanks Panko. We are planning to apply for '2613' - Software/ Application Programmers. Thanks for the information that - we could edit after submitting. 

Cheers,
Arun


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

sohel003 said:


> Hi,
> As I will submit the scan copy of the original document.. Do I need to notarize the documents?
> 
> With regards
> Sohel


Yes.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sohel003 said:


> Hi,
> As I will submit the scan copy of the original document.. Do I need to notarize the documents?
> 
> With regards
> Sohel


hi sohel,

There are two situations that are coming into picture while uploading documents following submission of visa application.

1. If you have original documents, you can colour scan (if possible with high quality scanning) them and upload directly into visa application and here the notarization is not needed.

2. If you don't have the original documents, then, first get the photo copy of the opriginal document notarized by a lawyer before attaching them to visa application online. In this case, notarization is a must.

Hope i answered your question correctly.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## praDe

Following is my ACS skill assessment. 

"
The following employment after August 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 08/04 - 03/05 (0yrs 7mths)
Position: Software Engineer

Dates: 04/05 - 09/09 (4yrs 5mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer

Dates: 09/09 - 07/11 (1yrs 10mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
"

When I'm submitting the EOI, what details do I need to include as my work experience? 

1) is it August 2006 onward?
2) Is it August 2004 onward? 
3) Is it August 2004 onward and mark August 2004 to August 2006 as "not relevant" ? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

hi all,

*The below is the list of documents i uploaded in my visa application. In some instances, i was unable to submit pay slips which were replaced by salary certificate. I am sure that below list is not the ideal, however, looking at the variety of evidences to prove my claims, it can be considered as one of the strong cases.

1. Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of:
Employment contract letter for company1
Job offer letter for company1 
Letter of job responsibilities for company1
Employee provident fund for company1
Pay slips for company1
Salary increment letters for company1
Bank statement for company1 
Global job family architecture_role evaluation for company1
Income tax statements and Form 16 for company1

Bank statement for company2
Experience letter for company2
Income tax statements for company2
Job offer letter for company2
Pay slips for company2
Performance appraisal letter for company2
Relieving letter for company2
letter of job responsibilities for company2

Employee provident fund for company3 
Experience cum relieving letter for company3
Job offer letter for company3
Recommendation letter from company3
Salary certificate for company3
Bank statement for company3
letter of job responsibilities for company3

2. Birth or age, evidence of:
Birth certificate

3. Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of:	
Academic Transcript for Bachelor of engineering
Consolidated mark sheet for bachelor of engineering
provisional certificate for bachelor of engineering
higher secondary school certificate
secondary school leaving certificate
degree certificate for bachelor of engineering

4. Travel document:
Passport-front and back pages

5. Character, Evidence of:
Overseas Police Clearance certificate

6. Language Ability - English, Evidence of:
International English Language Testing System (IELTS)

7. Skills Assessment, Evidence of:	
Skills assessment for Telecommunications network engineer from Engineers Australia

8. Health, evidence of:
Medical examinations' results*

Hope, candidates, who are about to prepare for documentation for visa application, skills assessment, or any other phase, gathering all documents in advance is one of the key tasks that takes normally so much time. Hence, sharing the list of documents you need to collect may of great help in saving precious time for the future visa applicants as well.

*Please note that i am the one and only applicant under this visa application for 189 subclass. For 190 visa subclass and or additional applicants, the list may be fine tuned accordingly.*

Wish you all the very best to all my dear friends for visa grants,

regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

praDe said:


> Following is my ACS skill assessment.
> 
> "
> The following employment after August 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 08/04 - 03/05 (0yrs 7mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> 
> Dates: 04/05 - 09/09 (4yrs 5mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> 
> Dates: 09/09 - 07/11 (1yrs 10mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> "
> 
> When I'm submitting the EOI, what details do I need to include as my work experience?
> 
> 1) is it August 2006 onward?
> 2) Is it August 2004 onward?
> 3) Is it August 2004 onward and mark August 2004 to August 2006 as "not relevant" ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


hi buddy,

3rd one is the ideal situation normally preferred by candidates.

you may include your previous experience as well but mark it as non-relevant. 

regards,
sathiya


----------



## praDe

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> 3rd one is the ideal situation normally preferred by candidates.
> 
> you may include your previous experience as well but mark it as non-relevant.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Thank you very much for the info. 

I currently do have 60 points in 189. Do I have chance of getting an invitation in 189? 

or do I have to try 190 as well? 

Appreciate your help on this.


----------



## GirishAthani

Hi Friends,

Need your help in answering my query.
Following are the details from my ACS Skills Assessment.

The following employement after December 2007 is considered to equate at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111(ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO code.

Dates: 12/03 - 10/12 (8yrs 10 months)
Position: Senior Business Analyst
Company: ABC

Dates: 11/12 - 8/13 (Am still in the same company)
Position: Business Analyst
Company: XYZ

While submitting the EOI where it asked last 10 years of employment, I have entered the dates as above and not from December 2007. 
1. Is this correct? Or I would have to enter the experience from December 2007 onwards in EOI?
2. If I enter dates from 12/03, i score 65 points. If I enter from December 2007, I score 60.

What should I do and which is the correct way to do? Please help.

Thanks a ton


----------



## maq_qatar

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi sohel,
> 
> There are two situations that are coming into picture while uploading documents following submission of visa application.
> 
> 1. If you have original documents, you can colour scan (if possible with high quality scanning) them and upload directly into visa application and here the notarization is not needed.
> 
> 2. If you don't have the original documents, then, first get the photo copy of the opriginal document notarized by a lawyer before attaching them to visa application online. In this case, notarization is a must.
> 
> Hope i answered your question correctly.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

Thanks :yo: for sharing information for documents list, this will really help us to be ready.

Is this mentioned somewhere or some link where we can verify that "color scan document will be ok"

I asked above query because of two reason

1- My high school certificate document color is very light and text ink also not bright(in original doc).

2- I have only scanned copy of offer letter for my one of exp, and if I bring that document to Indian embassy in Qatar for attestation, they will not attest unless and until have original copy.

Regards,


----------



## GirishAthani

Guys!!!! Can anybody answer my questions plssss?


----------



## thinkpanther

GirishAthani said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need your help in answering my query.
> Following are the details from my ACS Skills Assessment.
> 
> The following employement after December 2007 is considered to equate at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111(ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO code.
> 
> Dates: 12/03 - 10/12 (8yrs 10 months)
> Position: Senior Business Analyst
> Company: ABC
> 
> Dates: 11/12 - 8/13 (Am still in the same company)
> Position: Business Analyst
> Company: XYZ
> 
> While submitting the EOI where it asked last 10 years of employment, I have entered the dates as above and not from December 2007.
> 1. Is this correct? Or I would have to enter the experience from December 2007 onwards in EOI?
> 2. If I enter dates from 12/03, i score 65 points. If I enter from December 2007, I score 60.
> 
> 
> What should I do and which is the correct way to do? Please help.
> 
> Thanks a ton


You should show all your experience but break it down in such a way that all experience till Dec 2007 is shown as non-relevant and all the experience from Jan 2008 is shown as relevant.


----------



## misguided

When do you guys reckon , an EOI submitted with 65 points for code 261311 will get an invite?

PS: EOI submission date will be 12/12/2013


----------



## King_of_the_ring

prolly next - 16th dec or next to next in jan 1st round u would have ur invite (JUST MY OPINION MAY BE WRONG)


----------



## misguided

King_of_the_ring said:


> prolly next - 16th dec or next to next in jan 1st round u would have ur invite (JUST MY OPINION MAY BE WRONG)


Thanks Mate . At this point I am just looking for opinions to be mentally prepared . 

Also what documentations should I have ready to apply?


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Go back in this thread u would find the list of it


----------



## Juancho

hi all, 
I was loging my visa i have done the payment and then when double checking int he option :
Previous travel to Australia
Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?
I selected no by mistake, id there anyway in which i can fix this thanks in advance.


----------



## 8rash

Hi all, 
Has anybody made any analysis on the visa 189 for 2611?
Are they still inviting state sponsorship ?
Coz the visa date of effect moves only by 4 or 5 days and approx about 30 invitations have been given out for the last two rounds. 

Is this the way it is going to continue or they have some quota being allocated only for 189?

Experts can just throw some light here please..

Sathiyaaa... R u there ??

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sathiyaseelan

praDe said:


> Thank you very much for the info.
> 
> I currently do have 60 points in 189. Do I have chance of getting an invitation in 189?
> 
> or do I have to try 190 as well?
> 
> Appreciate your help on this.


buddy,

here you go.

1. firstly, your occupation, 2613 group is competitive and as a result, you may get an invite in later months of this program year.

2. if you are able to find a job and settle within a region and in a hurry to move aussie now itself, then go for choosing 190 as well. Before doing that, do a research on salaries offered, life styles, number of available jobs, feasibility of finding jobs in that region.

3. You can give a shot by applying for state sponsorship, as your points are just 60.

So, you have to decide about this yourself.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

GirishAthani said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need your help in answering my query.
> Following are the details from my ACS Skills Assessment.
> 
> The following employement after December 2007 is considered to equate at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111(ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO code.
> 
> Dates: 12/03 - 10/12 (8yrs 10 months)
> Position: Senior Business Analyst
> Company: ABC
> 
> Dates: 11/12 - 8/13 (Am still in the same company)
> Position: Business Analyst
> Company: XYZ
> 
> While submitting the EOI where it asked last 10 years of employment, I have entered the dates as above and not from December 2007.
> 1. Is this correct? Or I would have to enter the experience from December 2007 onwards in EOI?
> 2. If I enter dates from 12/03, i score 65 points. If I enter from December 2007, I score 60.
> 
> What should I do and which is the correct way to do? Please help.
> 
> Thanks a ton


hi buddy,

While submitting the EOI where it asked last 10 years of employment, I have entered the dates as above and not from December 2007. 
1. Is this correct? Or I would have to enter the experience from December 2007 onwards in EOI?

*No, this is incorrect. They clearly mentioned that your relevant and skilled employment starts after december, 2007. You need to enter experience from January, 2007 marking it as relevant. if you want to put previous experience as well, do it but mark it non-relevant. If you claim points for previous experience too, it means, you are falsifying the information and this may lead to visa rejection in later stages.*

2. If I enter dates from 12/03, i score 65 points. If I enter from December 2007, I score 60.

*Do the above i mentioned. Don't take risks as the acs clearly indicated the same, your outcome with the existing employment dates may be negative and unfortunately this chance is brighter. so, don't play with DIAC.*

regards,
sathiya


----------



## GirishAthani

Thank you so much for the input. I have updated my EOI with correct dates now. Its ok that I lost 10-12 days but its safer as you said.


----------



## nectar_s

how do we know if invite is received , do we receive any email or to check website.

also i didnt receive any confirmation on submitting EOI.. only thing it shows is EOI submitted .pl advise


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nectar_s said:


> how do we know if invite is received , do we receive any email or to check website.
> 
> also i didnt receive any confirmation on submitting EOI.. only thing it shows is EOI submitted .pl advise


hi friend,

this is absolutely normal. If your EOI is invited, you receive an email from skill select stating the same, while the status of EOI in EOI account should be changed to invited. Sometimes, because of system's errors, you may not get the email on your personal email id or sent to the spam folder like that. Hence, i recommend you not to rely on your email but to keep logging on skill select account.

i checked the skills select exactly at 12:00AM (australian time) on the invite date and the status was updated to invited. i got an email at about 12:20AM (aussie time) on my personal email id.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

misguided said:


> When do you guys reckon , an EOI submitted with 65 points for code 261311 will get an invite?
> 
> PS: EOI submission date will be 12/12/2013


hi friend,

you should expect an invite on 16th December, 2013 as the recent invite rounds picked up many 60 pointers, you will be prioritized over them. Holding 65 points is an added vantage. Moreover, your occupation has about 76 seats under 189 visa for each invitation round. I don't think these many 65+ point holders will be existing during the time of invite.

Also, the competition seems to be in the downward side as far as 65 pointers are concerned. Hence, you will get an invite without fail in this upcoming round itself (99.99%). In the worst case, in first round of January, 2014 you will get it for sure.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## misguided

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friend,
> 
> you should expect an invite on 16th December, 2013 as the recent invite rounds picked up many 60 pointers, you will be prioritized over them. Holding 65 points is an added vantage. Moreover, your occupation has about 76 seats under 189 visa for each invitation round. I don't think these many 65+ point holders will be existing during the time of invite.
> 
> Also, the competition seems to be in the downward side as far as 65 pointers are concerned. Hence, you will get an invite without fail in this upcoming round itself (99.99%). In the worst case, in first round of January, 2014 you will get it for sure.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Hoping my agent applies before 16th , thus enabling me to get the invite on 16th . Thanks.


----------



## sohel003

Hello Sathiya,
Thank you very much.. The information is very helpful

With regards,
Sohel



sathiyaseelan said:


> hi sohel,
> 
> There are two situations that are coming into picture while uploading documents following submission of visa application.
> 
> 1. If you have original documents, you can colour scan (if possible with high quality scanning) them and upload directly into visa application and here the notarization is not needed.
> 
> 2. If you don't have the original documents, then, first get the photo copy of the opriginal document notarized by a lawyer before attaching them to visa application online. In this case, notarization is a must.
> 
> Hope i answered your question correctly.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

8rash said:


> Hi all,
> Has anybody made any analysis on the visa 189 for 2611?
> Are they still inviting state sponsorship ?
> Coz the visa date of effect moves only by 4 or 5 days and approx about 30 invitations have been given out for the last two rounds.
> 
> Is this the way it is going to continue or they have some quota being allocated only for 189?
> 
> Experts can just throw some light here please..
> 
> Sathiyaaa... R u there ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


hi buddy,

yes, i am here only.

My analysis on the visa 189 for 2611 is given below.

Are they still inviting state sponsorship?
Coz the visa date of effect moves only by 4 or 5 days and approx about 30 invitations have been given out for the last two rounds. 

*This drastic increase in occupational ceilings may be due to the nominations from states for your occupations under 190 visa. See, if a state shows "closed" status for an occupation, 2611 for instance, it doesn't mean that it is immediately closed. its sponsorship is no longer available for the applicants lodging under 190 following this status. 

However, what about the candidates who lodged applications for state nomination prior to this closed state, but, didn't get decision on? Their applications must be fairly considered by a state, meanwhile, the states have to ensure that they nominate the people till their cap reached. This decrease of about 30 invites instead of 8-10 may be a worried issue for the aspirants falling under 2611 group. *

Is this the way it is going to continue or they have some quota being allocated only for 189?

*As per DIAC's instruction, for sure, the remaining places should be available for the entire program year and the filling in of candidates must follow prorata scheme. For sure, this group code will be available till July, 2014 to give room for future applicants with high scores as well for visa grants. So, no need to worry about the current selection trend. However, this is my personal opinion only and this can be confirmed after 16th december, 2013 invite round's results.But, no need to panic and be patient for a while. This is not the end of the world or life. your patience and hadr work can defeat fate but act on time is the need of the hour.*

regards,
sathiya


----------



## srangara

Hi Friends,
Just changed my EOI claim from 65 points to 60 points.

Although i have experience greater than 8 yrs in the last 10 years. The ACS has given me only experience after Dec 2005 as valid for the 261313. Not sure why. I completed my masters in 1999 and have been working in related profession ever since.

Is this a common thing others have faced?

Now left with only 10 points for experience. What can i do to increase my score. Improve IELTS? If i were to apply for SS which state is the best recommended for my skills?

Please suggest. Already unhappy about the ACS skills. Just happened to see another thread of something similar and modified the EOI. Lucky....


=================================================

Dear XXX,
Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 12
August 2013.
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Master of Computer Applications from YYYY completed May 1999 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with
a major in computing

The following employment after *December 2005* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 12/01 - 10/06 (4yrs 10mths)
Position: PROJECT MANAGER/SOFTWARE ENGINEER
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 10/06 - 08/07 (0yrs 10mths)
Position: SENIOR JAVA CONSULTANT/SOFTWARE ENGINEER
Employer: YYY
Country: USA

Dates: 01/08 - 03/09 (1yrs 2mths)
Position: DEVELOPER/SOFTWARE ENGINEER
Employer: ZZZ
Country: USA

Dates: 08/10 - 08/13 (3yrs 0mths)
Position: CONTRACTOR/SOFTWARE ENGINEER
Employer: XYZ
Country: SINGAPORE

=============================================================

ACS +ve: 22-Nov-2013 | IELTS: 7 | EOI(65 points): 3rd Dec 2013|EOI(60 points) 10th Dec 2013|


----------



## srangara

Friends,
Please suggest when is the likely time to get a invite for 189 visa under 261313?

Thanks...
=======
ACS +ve: 22-Nov-2013 | IELTS: 7 | EOI(65 points): 3rd Dec 2013|EOI(60 points) 10th Dec 2013|


----------



## Panko

arung001 said:


> Thanks Panko. We are planning to apply for '2613' - Software/ Application Programmers. Thanks for the information that - we could edit after submitting.
> 
> Cheers,
> Arun


Best of luck with your application Arun!


----------



## visitkangaroos

Hi Sathiya and other experts here,

I have got +ve skill assesment under 261313 (Software Engineer) and awaiting my wife's skill assesment for 261314(Software Tester). 

Both of us have secure 7+ in IELTS. 

Can i claim partner points for 189 if I get a positive skill assessment for her.


----------



## Gabrielle_2012

hello guys, 

found this forum very informative. hope you can advice me as well. 
I am applying for visa 189 under 221111. 
is it required by diac for the experience to be assessed by assessing authority as well?

thanks!!!


----------



## misguided

Gabrielle_2012 said:


> hello guys,
> 
> found this forum very informative. hope you can advice me as well.
> I am applying for visa 189 under 221111.
> is it required by diac for the experience to be assessed by assessing authority as well?
> 
> thanks!!!


Yes Gabrielle, you need to get your assessment assesed by an assessing authority . The report of the assessment is submitted while applying with DIBP(Formely DIAC). DIBP can investigate it further.


----------



## Gabrielle_2012

misguided said:


> Yes Gabrielle, you need to get your assessment assesed by an assessing authority . The report of the assessment is submitted while applying with DIBP(Formely DIAC). DIBP can investigate it further.


thanks misguided, 
i already passed my IELTS and currently i have submitted by BS Accountancy, CPA-Philippines and CMA - USA Certificate to CPA Australia for assessment. 
my understanding is:
if i get positive assessment from CPA Australia i can already lodge an EOI even if my experience is not assessed. 
please correct my understanding.

additionally, as you can see, im new here, how can you put a signature?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

visitkangaroos said:


> Hi Sathiya and other experts here,
> 
> I have got +ve skill assesment under 261313 (Software Engineer) and awaiting my wife's skill assesment for 261314(Software Tester).
> 
> Both of us have secure 7+ in IELTS.
> 
> Can i claim partner points for 189 if I get a positive skill assessment for her.


hi buddy,

Yes, you can claim points for your spouse's qualification with which you get 5 extra points in your kit. Did you explore all avenues in connection with your immigration possibilities? I mean, keeping you as main applicant and your wife as dependent and Having your wife as the main applicant and you as the dependent in order to closely examine the difference in total points. I mean, in first case as said above, if your points are 65 and with second case, for instance, if it is 60, then you can go for first case. Likewise, you can investigate which one has more room for getting visa grant easily.

Anyway, try to gather all documents, if you missed, in order to make your case stronger and stronger. See my earlier posts to know the list of documents needed at the time of visa application.

all the best,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Gabrielle_2012 said:


> thanks misguided,
> i already passed my IELTS and currently i have submitted by BS Accountancy, CPA-Philippines and CMA - USA Certificate to CPA Australia for assessment.
> my understanding is:
> if i get positive assessment from CPA Australia i can already lodge an EOI even if my experience is not assessed.
> please correct my understanding.
> 
> additionally, as you can see, im new here, how can you put a signature?


hi buddy,

you may even get visa without skills assessment done, however, it is like pulling teeth to convince case officer regarding your claims for work experience. So, to be on the safe side, i recommend everyone to go through the phase of skills assessment for education and experience before lodging EOI. n this way, case officer may be satisfied without any hassles. As the investment for visa is huge besides hard work, time, would you like to take risks? I

to create signature, click USER CP and then edit signature. Here you can create yours.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## huzefa85

srangara said:


> Friends,
> Please suggest when is the likely time to get a invite for 189 visa under 261313?
> 
> Thanks...
> =======
> ACS +ve: 22-Nov-2013 | IELTS: 7 | EOI(65 points): 3rd Dec 2013|EOI(60 points) 10th Dec 2013|


For 60 points applied on 10 december, you will get an invite around 2nd round of April, if the invites move at the current rate.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

srangara said:


> Hi Friends,
> Just changed my EOI claim from 65 points to 60 points.
> 
> Although i have experience greater than 8 yrs in the last 10 years. The ACS has given me only experience after Dec 2005 as valid for the 261313. Not sure why. I completed my masters in 1999 and have been working in related profession ever since.
> 
> Is this a common thing others have faced?
> 
> Now left with only 10 points for experience. What can i do to increase my score. Improve IELTS? If i were to apply for SS which state is the best recommended for my skills?
> 
> Please suggest. Already unhappy about the ACS skills. Just happened to see another thread of something similar and modified the EOI. Lucky....
> 
> 
> =================================================
> 
> Dear XXX,
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 12
> August 2013.
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Master of Computer Applications from YYYY completed May 1999 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with
> a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after *December 2005* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 12/01 - 10/06 (4yrs 10mths)
> Position: PROJECT MANAGER/SOFTWARE ENGINEER
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 10/06 - 08/07 (0yrs 10mths)
> Position: SENIOR JAVA CONSULTANT/SOFTWARE ENGINEER
> Employer: YYY
> Country: USA
> 
> Dates: 01/08 - 03/09 (1yrs 2mths)
> Position: DEVELOPER/SOFTWARE ENGINEER
> Employer: ZZZ
> Country: USA
> 
> Dates: 08/10 - 08/13 (3yrs 0mths)
> Position: CONTRACTOR/SOFTWARE ENGINEER
> Employer: XYZ
> Country: SINGAPORE
> 
> =============================================================
> 
> ACS +ve: 22-Nov-2013 | IELTS: 7 | EOI(65 points): 3rd Dec 2013|EOI(60 points) 10th Dec 2013|


hi buddy,

well, let head towards your queries.

1. Why there is a deduction of work experience to be refereed as skilled and relevant? 
Is this a common thing others have faced?
*Yes, this is a new rule introduced by ACS for all ICT related occupations whose skills assessment done by ACS. ACS strongly believes that only after certain years of experience, one can gain skilled levels of technical expertise. The deduction varies based on number equivalent subjects he/she studied in post graduation/UG, number of current roles matching with that of same occupation defined in DIAC's website, etc. This varies, some people may expect deduction of 2 years and the others 4 years, while the one whose educations and experience are completely different from each other may get deduction for 5 or 6 years.*

2. How to raise your score?
*sit for ielts and score 7 or 8 bands in each section to get worthy 10 or 20 points.Add skills assessment for your wife to get 5 more points.*

3. Which state to head towards for your nomination?
*Victoria, i guess, at present, nominates candidates for your occupation. Just log in into their site to get to know the status, procedures etc.*

4. How long will take for you to get an invite?
*You may get an invite in later months of program year. possibly in the months of March, april or perhaps May, 2014, you may get an invite.*

regards,
sathiya


----------



## visitkangaroos

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> Yes, you can claim points for your spouse's qualification with which you get 5 extra points in your kit. Did you explore all avenues in connection with your immigration possibilities? I mean, keeping you as main applicant and your wife as dependent and Having your wife as the main applicant and you as the dependent in order to closely examine the difference in total points. I mean, in first case as said above, if your points are 65 and with second case, for instance, if it is 60, then you can go for first case. Likewise, you can investigate which one has more room for getting visa grant easily.
> 
> Anyway, try to gather all documents, if you missed, in order to make your case stronger and stronger. See my earlier posts to know the list of documents needed at the time of visa application.
> 
> all the best,
> sathiya


Thanks for the reply Sathiya. This is a bit of relief. 
When you say this did you kindly took into consideration that 261314 (Software Tester) is not in SOL, but in CSOL.
So I would still be able to claim 5 points for partner for 189.
If your answer is yes, then are you sure about it. 
Sorry to ask this, but am a bit anxious.

Since 261314 is not in SOL, so only I can apply for 189 which I believe is a better option than 190.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Gabrielle_2012 said:


> thanks misguided,
> i already passed my IELTS and currently i have submitted by BS Accountancy, CPA-Philippines and CMA - USA Certificate to CPA Australia for assessment.
> my understanding is:
> if i get positive assessment from CPA Australia i can already lodge an EOI even if my experience is not assessed.
> please correct my understanding.
> 
> additionally, as you can see, im new here, how can you put a signature?


If you are able to get minimum 60 points without claiming points for experience then you can go ahead with eoi submission.
Though, i would suggest you submit eoi (if you have 60 points without work exp) and simultaneously apply for work exp assessment. Thîs way in case you are not getting selected even after 2-3 rounds you can claim extra points for work exp based on assessment letter received.


----------



## sunil131

What is the average time taken for category 261313 on 60 points these days..I have see there site telling occupation ceiling is almost 1800 left for this category..?


----------



## ashik

*Applying for 189 visa for spouse*

Dear All,

I have a question regarding applying for dependents.

I have applied my EOI with 60 points for 261313 on Sep 02 and I expect the invite positively in the mid of Jan 2014.

Also I may be getting married in Feb 2014 most likely, so in this case what is the best way to proceed, should I apply for my 189 visa in Jan and get it processed and then proceed with dependent visa or do you advice me to wait to the marriage legalised and apply together with my spouse in Mar 2014.

Also please let me know if there are any differences in the timelines and fees in applying for the spouse individually or together.

Many thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## maq_qatar

Hi,

I am planning to send my original & translated documents to India for notarization with my cousin whereas i will make attestation in Qatar for my current employer exp letter.

Hope above will work?. 

Any suggestion or advise.


Regards,


----------



## Juancho

Hi all,
I wonfer if you can tell me what's the processing time for a visa189, after uploading all the socuments? It is just that yesterday I applied and sent all the papers, and I wonder when would I receive a response from the government.
Thanks in advance


----------



## tracekd

ashik said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a question regarding applying for dependents.
> 
> I have applied my EOI with 60 points for 261313 on Sep 02 and I expect the invite positively in the mid of Jan 2014.
> 
> Also I may be getting married in Feb 2014 most likely, so in this case what is the best way to proceed, should I apply for my 189 visa in Jan and get it processed and then proceed with dependent visa or do you advice me to wait to the marriage legalised and apply together with my spouse in Mar 2014.
> 
> Also please let me know if there are any differences in the timelines and fees in applying for the spouse individually or together.
> 
> Many thanks for your help in advance!


Better wait until you get married. After getting invite, you've 60 days to lodge your visa. I am not sure on the process to add your spouse in application however that might lead to bit of complexity.


----------



## visitkangaroos

visitkangaroos said:


> Hi Sathiya and other experts here,
> 
> I have got +ve skill assesment under 261313 (Software Engineer) and awaiting my wife's skill assesment for 261314(Software Tester).
> 
> Both of us have secure 7+ in IELTS.
> 
> Can i claim partner points for 189 if I get a positive skill assessment for her.


Can someone please reply to this. Please take into consideration that 261313 (Software Engineer) is in SOL while 261314(Software Tester) is in CSOL. So would I still be able to claim partner points for 189?


----------



## Panko

sunil131 said:


> What is the average time taken for category 261313 on 60 points these days..I have see there site telling occupation ceiling is almost 1800 left for this category..?


I guess around 4 months.....but this is just a guess. Sathiya can provide you more accurate estimate.


----------



## Panko

ashik said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a question regarding applying for dependents.
> 
> I have applied my EOI with 60 points for 261313 on Sep 02 and I expect the invite positively in the mid of Jan 2014.
> 
> Also I may be getting married in Feb 2014 most likely, so in this case what is the best way to proceed, should I apply for my 189 visa in Jan and get it processed and then proceed with dependent visa or do you advice me to wait to the marriage legalised and apply together with my spouse in Mar 2014.
> 
> Also please let me know if there are any differences in the timelines and fees in applying for the spouse individually or together.
> 
> Many thanks for your help in advance!


If you apply for 189 together, you will need to pay around INR 310,000. 

If you process 189 for only yourself, it would cost around INR 207,000. And Spouse Visa would take around INR 180,000. 

Also, the Spouse Visa would not cover education and health benefits for first two years.

Experts, please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## kalch99

Guys,

Today I applied for 189 visa and 190 visa with 65 and 70 points respectively,but I am yet to get any confirmation email.Does it take time to receive this confirmation email? 
Please help


----------



## australiaprvisa

srangara said:


> Hi Friends,
> Just changed my EOI claim from 65 points to 60 points.
> 
> Although i have experience greater than 8 yrs in the last 10 years. The ACS has given me only experience after Dec 2005 as valid for the 261313. Not sure why. I completed my masters in 1999 and have been working in related profession ever since.
> 
> Is this a common thing others have faced?
> 
> Now left with only 10 points for experience. What can i do to increase my score. Improve IELTS? If i were to apply for SS which state is the best recommended for my skills?
> 
> Please suggest. Already unhappy about the ACS skills. Just happened to see another thread of something similar and modified the EOI. Lucky....
> 
> 
> =================================================
> 
> Dear XXX,
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 12
> August 2013.
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Master of Computer Applications from YYYY completed May 1999 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with
> a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after *December 2005* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 12/01 - 10/06 (4yrs 10mths)
> Position: PROJECT MANAGER/SOFTWARE ENGINEER
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 10/06 - 08/07 (0yrs 10mths)
> Position: SENIOR JAVA CONSULTANT/SOFTWARE ENGINEER
> Employer: YYY
> Country: USA
> 
> Dates: 01/08 - 03/09 (1yrs 2mths)
> Position: DEVELOPER/SOFTWARE ENGINEER
> Employer: ZZZ
> Country: USA
> 
> Dates: 08/10 - 08/13 (3yrs 0mths)
> Position: CONTRACTOR/SOFTWARE ENGINEER
> Employer: XYZ
> Country: SINGAPORE
> 
> =============================================================
> 
> ACS +ve: 22-Nov-2013 | IELTS: 7 | EOI(65 points): 3rd Dec 2013|EOI(60 points) 10th Dec 2013|


Hello,

Yes this is common for all, its happen with me too.

Sorry May be I am wrong but I just want to give my point of view.

If you are still working on same company and If you are submitting your EOI in DEC 2013 then from Dec 2005- Dec 2013 its 8 years experiences and you can claim for 15 points. 

Why you consider its with 10 points. Are you counting based on ACS assessment as you received on November?

Thanks.


----------



## srangara

Yes you are right. but I have a gap of 1.8 yrs when i was not working during this period. (1 yr gap + .8 yrs for which i couldnt get a letter from my employer  



australiaprvisa said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes this is common for all, its happen with me too.
> 
> Sorry May be I am wrong but I just want to give my point of view.
> 
> If you are still working on same company and If you are submitting your EOI in DEC 2013 then from Dec 2005- Dec 2013 its 8 years experiences and you can claim for 15 points.
> 
> Why you consider its with 10 points. Are you counting based on ACS assessment as you received on November?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Panko

kalch99 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Today I applied for 189 visa and 190 visa with 65 and 70 points respectively,but I am yet to get any confirmation email.Does it take time to receive this confirmation email?
> Please help


I received an e-mail from SkillSelect only when-
1. SkillSelect Account was created.
2. There was a system maintenance
3. An invitation was received.
4. My EOI was suspended.

I did not receive e-mail when I submitted the EOI. You would be able to view your EOI status in your SkillSelect login itself.


----------



## visitkangaroos

I received a positive skill-assessment yesterday and would be applying for my EOI today. Just have couple of questions
1. In the education I need to include highschool (Class 10th) and Intermediate (Class 12th) as well or just my Bachelors is good enough. Also since I am not sure of the start date, I can give a rough approximation based on the time when the session starts.
2. In my skill assessment, my skilled date is July 2008 and for one of my employer my experience is from Oct 2005 to November 2008. So I need to split this in two as Oct 2005 to July 2008 as non-relevant and from August 2008 to November 2008 as Relevant.

Can some one who has already applied for EOI please answer this, so that I can go ahead with my EOI?
Furthermore, presently I am having 60 points, so if I apply now do I stand any chance to get a invite in the current Occupation Ceiling and if yes then what is the tentative date.

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

visitkangaroos said:


> I received a positive skill-assessment yesterday and would be applying for my EOI today. Just have couple of questions
> 1. In the education I need to include highschool (Class 10th) and Intermediate (Class 12th) as well or just my Bachelors is good enough. Also since I am not sure of the start date, I can give a rough approximation based on the time when the session starts.
> 2. In my skill assessment, my skilled date is July 2008 and for one of my employer my experience is from Oct 2005 to November 2008. So I need to split this in two as Oct 2005 to July 2008 as non-relevant and from August 2008 to November 2008 as Relevant.
> 
> Can some one who has already applied for EOI please answer this, so that I can go ahead with my EOI?
> Furthermore, presently I am having 60 points, so if I apply now do I stand any chance to get a invite in the current Occupation Ceiling and if yes then what is the tentative date.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help.


hi buddy,

here are my answers.

1. In the education I need to include highschool (Class 10th) and Intermediate (Class 12th) as well or just my Bachelors is good enough. Also since I am not sure of the start date, I can give a rough approximation based on the time when the session starts.

*No, you need to add only the education to which your skills were assessed and for what you claim points. In your case, only bachelors' degree is enough to enter in EOI. start and end dates of your graduation should be accurate, if you are unable to come up with exact dates, offer the closer dates. This will not cause much problems.*

2. In my skill assessment, my skilled date is July 2008 and for one of my employer my experience is from Oct 2005 to November 2008. So I need to split this in two as Oct 2005 to July 2008 as non-relevant and from August 2008 to November 2008 as Relevant.

*Yes, your right that you must split it into 2 marking one as relevant and the other as non-relevant.*

Furthermore, presently I am having 60 points, so if I apply now do I stand any chance to get a invite in the current Occupation Ceiling and if yes then what is the tentative date.

*the waiting time for invite is based on many factors like competition under your job code, your occupation, etc. What is your occupation?*

regards,
sathiya


----------



## visitkangaroos

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> here are my answers.
> 
> 1. In the education I need to include highschool (Class 10th) and Intermediate (Class 12th) as well or just my Bachelors is good enough. Also since I am not sure of the start date, I can give a rough approximation based on the time when the session starts.
> 
> *No, you need to add only the education to which your skills were assessed and for what you claim points. In your case, only bachelors' degree is enough to enter in EOI. start and end dates of your graduation should be accurate, if you are unable to come up with exact dates, offer the closer dates. This will not cause much problems.*
> 
> 2. In my skill assessment, my skilled date is July 2008 and for one of my employer my experience is from Oct 2005 to November 2008. So I need to split this in two as Oct 2005 to July 2008 as non-relevant and from August 2008 to November 2008 as Relevant.
> 
> *Yes, your right that you must split it into 2 marking one as relevant and the other as non-relevant.*
> 
> Furthermore, presently I am having 60 points, so if I apply now do I stand any chance to get a invite in the current Occupation Ceiling and if yes then what is the tentative date.
> 
> *the waiting time for invite is based on many factors like competition under your job code, your occupation, etc. What is your occupation?*
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Thanks for the reply Sathiya. I am applying for 261313. Now do you think I have a chance.


----------



## visitkangaroos

visitkangaroos said:


> Thanks for the reply Sathiya. I am applying for 261313. Now do you think I have a chance.


Just another quick question no. of family members is excluding you. So if you are applying alone it is zero.


----------



## sunil131

*Time for 261313 with 60 points*



Panko said:


> I guess around 4 months.....but this is just a guess. Sathiya can provide you more accurate estimate.


Hi Sathiya or any senior here Can answer this for us ?

Thanks in advance !


----------



## kalch99

sunil131 said:


> Hi Sathiya or any senior here Can answer this for us ?
> 
> Thanks in advance !


I have seen on Immi site that people with 60 points who have applied in August 2013 getting invitations this month..So based on this make your calculations and do include that this is a holiday season..


----------



## huzefa85

kalch99 said:


> I have seen on Immi site that people with 60 points who have applied in August 2013 getting invitations this month..So based on this make your calculations and do include that this is a holiday season..


I do not think Holiday season will have any impact on the Invitation. It is an automated process and will continue as it is.
But yes, looking at the current trend, 4 months is the standard time for 2613 invites with 60 points.


----------



## Gabrielle_2012

Hello Senior Expats, 

Does anyone of you has a detailed step by step procedure on EOI application? Appreciate if you can share with us. 
Another thing, can we start applying EOI then close and finish later?

Appreciate your feedback!!!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sunil131 said:


> Hi Sathiya or any senior here Can answer this for us ?
> 
> Thanks in advance !


hi sunil, kalch, and others,

if you lodge eoi with 60 points under 261313 occupation for 189 visa, you will, likely, be invited in the months of February, or March, 2014. The reasons are available belopw for your reference.

1. Firstly, after 3-4 months of a program year, number of candidates having better scores like 65, 70 or perhaps, 75 may be diminished dramatically. This is how loast year's selection style went. 

2. In upcoming rounds, the number of 60 pointers occupying invites will observe steady increase and this is really good for people who are going to lodge EOI's in future as well. 

3. Moreover, the number of invites for your occupation under 189 per round is about 86. This is one of the highest numbers in invite round. Luckily (people who lodged EOI under 489 visas may be unlucky), no longer seats are reserved for 489 visa. Means, all these 86 seats per round are available for 189 visa only.

4. the last invite round that was held on 2nd December, 2013 witnessed a 60 pointer as the final invitee whose EOI visa date was 01/08/2013. 

5. I personally believe that the pace of inviting 60 pointers will be enhanced steadily. So, 60 pointers who are going to lodge EOI in December month may expect an invite in the month of February, 2014 also. But, with the results of upcoming invite round, we can get clearer picture.

Holidays falling in between don't influence the invitation process that is an automated one, however, the visa grant and allocation of case officer and so on.

All in all, software professionals, having 60 points will have smiles on their faces soon.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## sunil131

*ACS experience reduced, what to fill in EOI ?*

Hi,

I have another question regarding the experience deducted in ACS for suitability Criteria.

1. I am filling EOI,Do I have to fill all my experience including the one not assessed as experience in ACS assessment. If yes, than EOI evaluates my experience in 5+ years category for which I get 10 points whereas ACS evaluates my experience 3+ category as they adjusted my initial 2 years experience. But this will be a problem as I will be placed in 65+ points while I have 60 points on the basis of 3+ years exp. 

Please somebody suggest me.


----------



## lovetosmack

Gabrielle_2012 said:


> Hello Senior Expats,
> 
> Does anyone of you has a detailed step by step procedure on EOI application? Appreciate if you can share with us.
> Another thing, can we start applying EOI then close and finish later?
> 
> Appreciate your feedback!!!


You can always 'Save' EOI, come back, edit & submit it only when you are ready. Don't worry about accidentally submitting it, since the last page shows you a summary of everything you filled in the EOI & asks you for confirmation to Submit it or not. Till this page, you can save your EOI as a draft & not submit it.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

visitkangaroos said:


> Just another quick question no. of family members is excluding you. So if you are applying alone it is zero.


Obviously buddy!!


----------



## lovetosmack

sunil131 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have another question regarding the experience deducted in ACS for suitability Criteria.
> 
> 1. I am filling EOI,Do I have to fill all my experience including the one not assessed as experience in ACS assessment. If yes, than EOI evaluates my experience in 5+ years category for which I get 10 points whereas ACS evaluates my experience 3+ category as they adjusted my initial 2 years experience. But this will be a problem as I will be placed in 65+ points while I have 60 points on the basis of 3+ years exp.
> 
> Please somebody suggest me.


Enter your entire work experience in the EOI. But, for the period which ACS assesses as qualified, put a check mark in the box that reads 'relevant to job code'. For all other experience, leave the box unchecked. This way, the EOI would calculate your point accordingly.


----------



## visitkangaroos

Can someone kindly reply to couple of my questions so that I can go ahead with my EOI
1. Does no. of family members is excluding yourself i.e. if you are applying alone this becomes zero.
2. In the education I need to include only my degree evaluated by ACS or the relevant authority. Sathiya suggested that it is sufficient, but just have a doubt since in the EOI it says all education from Secondary level and above. So would this not mean Class Tenth and Twelfth as well?


----------



## sunil131

torrentkid said:


> Enter your entire work experience in the EOI. But, for the period which ACS assesses as qualified, put a check mark in the box that reads 'relevant to job code'. For all other experience, leave the box unchecked. This way, the EOI would calculate your point accordingly.


Hi Torrentkid,
Are you sure about this? In my case If I do as you said than my complete experience in that company will be nullified and will come below 3 years, which is not good.
Suppose , if somebody completed all 5 years in one company, what will happen in that case ?


----------



## visitkangaroos

sunil131 said:


> Hi Torrentkid,
> Are you sure about this? In my case If I do as you said than my complete experience in that company will be nullified and will come below 3 years, which is not good.
> Suppose , if somebody completed all 5 years in one company, what will happen in that case ?


Then you will have to split it.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sunil131 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have another question regarding the experience deducted in ACS for suitability Criteria.
> 
> 1. I am filling EOI,Do I have to fill all my experience including the one not assessed as experience in ACS assessment. If yes, than EOI evaluates my experience in 5+ years category for which I get 10 points whereas ACS evaluates my experience 3+ category as they adjusted my initial 2 years experience. But this will be a problem as I will be placed in 65+ points while I have 60 points on the basis of 3+ years exp.
> 
> Please somebody suggest me.


hi friend,

See, you may enter all your work experience in your Eoi but must claim points only for the experience assessed as skilled and relevant to an occupation by ACS. Acs introdcued a new rule to evaluate skilled levels of technical expertise for all ICT related occupation whose skills assessment done by it. ACS strongly trusts that to gain skilled level of knowledge one needs to work for certain number of years and this deduction actually varies based on factors such as number of relevant subjects one studied in PG/UG, no. of roles matching with that of same occupation defined by DIAC, etc. So, you should split the experience as below taking a work experience as an example.

Original experience: From december, 2007 to present.
Experience assessed as relevant and skilled by ACS: after november, 2009
number of companies worked in this period: 1 (the same caompny for 5 years)

*Name of the company:XXX pvt. ltd
Duration: from December, 2007 to November, 2009
Is this employment relevant to occupation? No

Name of the company:XXX pvt. ltd
Duration: from December, 2009 to present (leave end date blank if you work in same company and with same roles)
Is this employment relevant to occupation? Yes*

That's it, very simple.

if you claim points for all experience, be ready to face visa rajection, i am sorry to say this. Case officer may treat this as falsified information for whole experience claimed points for.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## nectar_s

Hi Sathiya,

I wonder where you get all this information.. awesome work you are doing to all immigrants. i need to know for internal auditor occupation, the invitation pattern, i submitted on 09/12/13, please help me around.



sathiyaseelan said:


> hi sunil, kalch, and others,
> 
> if you lodge eoi with 60 points under 261313 occupation for 189 visa, you will, likely, be invited in the months of February, or March, 2014. The reasons are available belopw for your reference.
> 
> 1. Firstly, after 3-4 months of a program year, number of candidates having better scores like 65, 70 or perhaps, 75 may be diminished dramatically. This is how loast year's selection style went.
> 
> 2. In upcoming rounds, the number of 60 pointers occupying invites will observe steady increase and this is really good for people who are going to lodge EOI's in future as well.
> 
> 3. Moreover, the number of invites for your occupation under 189 per round is about 86. This is one of the highest numbers in invite round. Luckily (people who lodged EOI under 489 visas may be unlucky), no longer seats are reserved for 489 visa. Means, all these 86 seats per round are available for 189 visa only.
> 
> 4. the last invite round that was held on 2nd December, 2013 witnessed a 60 pointer as the final invitee whose EOI visa date was 01/08/2013.
> 
> 5. I personally believe that the pace of inviting 60 pointers will be enhanced steadily. So, 60 pointers who are going to lodge EOI in December month may expect an invite in the month of February, 2014 also. But, with the results of upcoming invite round, we can get clearer picture.
> 
> Holidays falling in between don't influence the invitation process that is an automated one, however, the visa grant and allocation of case officer and so on.
> 
> All in all, software professionals, having 60 points will have smiles on their faces soon.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nectar_s said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> I wonder where you get all this information.. awesome work you are doing to all immigrants. i need to know for internal auditor occupation, the invitation pattern, i submitted on 09/12/13, please help me around.


hi buddy,

thanks for your appreciation. Let me head towards your occupation.

1. Your occupation is not listed in 6 competitive occupations that follow different and stringent rules for invitations. So, you should be happy, first of all.

2. your group, 2212, has 900 seats for this program year out of which 196 habve been filled in so far. This means, less number of candidates are lodging Eoi'S under your job code which is really good for you. 

3. Because of low competition among candidates, having 60 points is more than enough for your job code to secure an invite in upcoming round. In other words, DIAC is unable to find better scorers in your occupation and hence picks low pointers such as 60 point holders as well to reach the quota.

4. 2nd December, 2013 invite round witnessed the last candidate under 189 visa with 60 points having visa date of 02/12/2013. 

As a result, to cut a long story short, you should get an invite in upcoming round itself on condition that 900 seats are not met before picking you (this is rare). So, be ready to read the email regarding the invitation.

by the way, Some details such as occupational ceilings, last visa date for every invite round and so are available in skill select's website itself.

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/reports/report-2013-12-02/

cheers!

sathiya


----------



## nectar_s

Thanks again for the research ..indeed it was really helpful.

Somehow i am not able to look the information in the below link about 196 invites which you have mentioned

pl advise



sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> thanks for your appreciation. Let me head towards your occupation.
> 
> 1. Your occupation is not listed in 6 competitive occupations that follow different and stringent rules for invitations. So, you should be happy, first of all.
> 
> 2. your group, 2212, has 900 seats for this program year out of which 196 habve been filled in so far. This means, less number of candidates are lodging Eoi'S under your job code which is really good for you.
> 
> 3. Because of low competition among candidates, having 60 points is more than enough for your job code to secure an invite in upcoming round. In other words, DIAC is unable to find better scorers in your occupation and hence picks low pointers such as 60 point holders as well to reach the quota.
> 
> 4. 2nd December, 2013 invite round witnessed the last candidate under 189 visa with 60 points having visa date of 02/12/2013.
> 
> As a result, to cut a long story short, you should get an invite in upcoming round itself on condition that 900 seats are not met before picking you (this is rare). So, be ready to read the email regarding the invitation.
> 
> by the way, Some details such as occupational ceilings, last visa date for every invite round and so are available in skill select's website itself.
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> cheers!
> 
> sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nectar_s said:


> Thanks again for the research ..indeed it was really helpful.
> 
> Somehow i am not able to look the information in the below link about 196 invites which you have mentioned
> 
> pl advise


hi buddy,

click below link firstly.

SkillSelect

then click "reports".

Now click "Occupational ceilings".

this directs you to list of occupations with their cap for the year, no. of filled seats yet and the seats left.

Check for 2212 group that is belong to yours.

hope this seems as easy as pie.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## nectar_s

i got it now.. SkillSelect 



nectar_s said:


> Thanks again for the research ..indeed it was really helpful.
> 
> Somehow i am not able to look the information in the below link about 196 invites which you have mentioned
> 
> pl advise


----------



## nectar_s

thanks.. always.. keep up your research spirit....



sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> click below link firstly.
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> then click "reports".
> 
> Now click "Occupational ceilings".
> 
> this directs you to list of occupations with their cap for the year, no. of filled seats yet and the seats left.
> 
> Check for 2212 group that is belong to yours.
> 
> hope this seems as easy as pie.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


----------



## ashish1137

Hi Friends

A question on skill assessment. A friend of mine is applying for himself and he is B.Sc (phy, chem n math) + MCA with 7+ years of relevant IT experience. My understanding is that he can claim 10 points for 5+ years of experience, considering deduction of 2 years. But I am confused with following questions:

1. Would his degree be evaluated equivalent to AQF degree and if he can claim 15 points for it? Because there is no ICT content.
2. Will there be a deduction of 2 years considering his MCA or more deduction. If more, how and why?

Posting here for wider target audience. 

Regards
Ashish


----------



## ashik

Panko said:


> If you apply for 189 together, you will need to pay around INR 310,000.
> 
> If you process 189 for only yourself, it would cost around INR 207,000. And Spouse Visa would take around INR 180,000.
> 
> Also, the Spouse Visa would not cover education and health benefits for first two years.
> 
> Experts, please correct me if I am wrong.


Many Thanks for your reply Panko!

I am not planning to claim points for my Spouse qualification. So in this case, since I have not been invited yet, can I already add her in my EOI with status 'Engaged' as this is not going to change the points ?

Also in this case would my spouse need to complete her IELTS as well or is it not required as I am not claiming additional points for her qualification ?

Experts please advice!

Many Thanks in advance!


----------



## pooja.lohkane

Mattooose said:


> Hi,
> I have added your name to our list of people waiting for the invite for 2613 with 60 points in the 189 category.
> You have not explicitly mentioned whether you belong to 189. If not, please remove your name from the list ...
> 
> Thanks,
> mattooose


Yes I have applied for skilled independent 189.


----------



## pooja.lohkane

arrowakhil said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> 261313 | VISA : 189 | EOI Submitted 18/07/2013 18:00| points 60 | Invite : ???
> 
> I was expecting Invitation in November 18th roundbut no invitation yet as cut of Visa Date of effect in this round was July 15th :-(
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for the next round.
> 
> Thanks,
> Akhil


Hi Akhil,
I wnted to knw where do u get these round details .?


----------



## thinkpanther

pooja.lohkane said:


> Hi Akhil,
> I wnted to knw where do u get these round details .?



You can see this in the skill select website under reports tab


----------



## pooja.lohkane

thinkpanther said:


> You can see this in the skill select website under reports tab


Thank u


----------



## itstudent1985

*190 visa application*

hi Sathiya,

I would be inshaALLAH applying for 190 visa in the coming weekend. I have following queries.


1) Can i upload documents after payment? like can i first fill out the form and make payment and then upload all the required documents in 2-3 days?


2) What is the expected duration of 190 grant if i upload all the required documents and additional documents together?

Thanks/Regards,


----------



## yasin

Gabrielle_2012 said:


> thanks misguided,
> i already passed my IELTS and currently i have submitted by BS Accountancy, CPA-Philippines and CMA - USA Certificate to CPA Australia for assessment.
> my understanding is:
> if i get positive assessment from CPA Australia i can already lodge an EOI even if my experience is not assessed.
> please correct my understanding.
> 
> additionally, as you can see, im new here, how can you put a signature?


Hi. Click on your profile link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/usercp.php then select Signature. Proceed to Edit then.

Since you have IELTS already, I think you need the assessment result first from AU CPA assessment body before you can proceed with EOI.

Glad to see another one here.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

itstudent1985 said:


> hi Sathiya,
> 
> I would be inshaALLAH applying for 190 visa in the coming weekend. I have following queries.
> 
> 
> 1) Can i upload documents after payment? like can i first fill out the form and make payment and then upload all the required documents in 2-3 days?
> 
> 
> 2) What is the expected duration of 190 grant if i upload all the required documents and additional documents together?
> 
> Thanks/Regards,


hello friend,

go through my answers below.

1) Can i upload documents after payment? like can i first fill out the form and make payment and then upload all the required documents in 2-3 days?

*Yes, you can upload the documents at anytime after payment. Even after the allocation of case officer, you can upload the documents and case officer will give some timelines as well before which you need to attach the missed documents to him.*

2) What is the expected duration of 190 grant if i upload all the required documents and additional documents together?

*See, this varies greatly based on availability of case officer, their workload, holidays falling in between, the strength of your documentation, background verification etc.
190 visas, generally are grant in 2-3 months after visa application lodgement. But, even before 45 days, few people have got visa under 190 category.
*
Follow other threads such as 189&190 visa applicant, etc. to get a more clear picture.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## ashish1137

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> A question on skill assessment. A friend of mine is applying for himself and he is B.Sc (phy, chem n math) + MCA with 7+ years of relevant IT experience. My understanding is that he can claim 10 points for 5+ years of experience, considering deduction of 2 years. But I am confused with following questions:
> 
> 1. Would his degree be evaluated equivalent to AQF degree and if he can claim 15 points for it? Because there is no ICT content.
> 2. Will there be a deduction of 2 years considering his MCA or more deduction. If more, how and why?
> 
> Posting here for wider target audience.
> 
> Regards
> Ashish


No one responded. Isnt their anyone who faced or has come across such a scenario?

Please help.....

Regards
Ashish


----------



## ykps

ashish1137 said:


> No one responded. Isnt their anyone who faced or has come across such a scenario?
> 
> Please help.....
> 
> Regards
> Ashish


Hey Ashish,

Have you gone ahead with your EoR?


----------



## Gabrielle_2012

yasin said:


> Hi. Click on your profile link then select Signature. Proceed to Edit then.
> 
> Since you have IELTS already, I think you need the assessment result first from AU CPA assessment body before you can proceed with EOI.
> 
> Glad to see another one here.


seems like signature is disabled for newbies like me. 
i have my degree and certificates currently under assessment but i failed to include by work experience, have you included yours?

glad to hear from you as well...


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> A question on skill assessment. A friend of mine is applying for himself and he is B.Sc (phy, chem n math) + MCA with 7+ years of relevant IT experience. My understanding is that he can claim 10 points for 5+ years of experience, considering deduction of 2 years. But I am confused with following questions:
> 
> 1. Would his degree be evaluated equivalent to AQF degree and if he can claim 15 points for it? Because there is no ICT content.
> 2. Will there be a deduction of 2 years considering his MCA or more deduction. If more, how and why?
> 
> Posting here for wider target audience.
> 
> Regards
> Ashish


hi buddy,

1. Would his degree be evaluated equivalent to AQF degree and if he can claim 15 points for it? Because there is no ICT content.
*only the degree to which he wants to claim points for will be taken into account. in his case, he will get 15 points for MCA and this is generally equivalent to AQF bachelors' degree of Aussie, so needless to say that he gets 15 points for education.*

2. Will there be a deduction of 2 years considering his MCA or more deduction. If more, how and why?
*the number of years of deduction depends on many factors, however, he may get the deduction of 2 years if he had studied at least a decent number of subjects in his MCA relevant to his current roles and responsibilities. i hope he might have pursued some ICT related curriculum in his PG degree*

regards,
sathiya


----------



## Gabrielle_2012

hi sathiya, 
appreciate if you can advice me on the chance & possible timeframe for me to get invite up to visa grant based on current trend which you guys have analized so well and are very familiar with. My case is below:
Age:30
Skill: 221111 General Accountant - under assessment
Work Experience: 8.75 years - not yet assessed
IELTS: 7.5
migrating with wife [executive secretary] and a 1 yr old daughter

thanks for your insight!!!!


----------



## yasin

Gabrielle_2012 said:


> seems like signature is disabled for newbies like me.
> i have my degree and certificates currently under assessment but i failed to include by work experience, have you included yours?
> 
> glad to hear from you as well...


I guess you need to be posting more. Don't worry bro, in a short time you would be able to do that by having more forum activity. 



Gabrielle_2012 said:


> hi sathiya,
> appreciate if you can advice me on the chance & possible timeframe for me to get invite up to visa grant based on current trend which you guys have analized so well and are very familiar with. My case is below:
> Age:30
> Skill: 221111 General Accountant - under assessment
> Work Experience: 8.75 years - not yet assessed
> IELTS: 7.5
> migrating with wife [executive secretary] and a 1 yr old daughter
> thanks for your insight!!!!


For 189, based from forum readings, it's more than 100 days for the visa grant. However, there are longer special cases and fast record holders too 

For AU assessment body, at my case its 83 days covering both education and skills (work experience) Am not sure for your assessing body though but I guess, they are likely the same.

For my case, both the education and work experience are submitted and assessed at the same time by the assessing body, which ofcourse can and might be verified by DIBP/COs at the ending stage before a grant hopefully. 

For IELTS results, its just about 2 weeks or less.

And for EOI, I read somewhere of 1 or 2 days record. Normally, maybe 2 to 4 weeks by forum reading on most cases if papers suits the code and skills demand.

The entire process is rather not short and stressful too. I suggest to take one at a time.

Your family (wife and daughter) would be included on your application. Should you received a PR visa grant, then they get it too. Ofcourse, when lodging applications to DIBP, that too my bro attracts costs. :| And it is computed per head, but youngster have lower costs. Hope this helps


----------



## ashish1137

ykps said:


> Hey Ashish,
> 
> Have you gone ahead with your EoR?


Hey ykps.  

Good to see your post. Yes I went ahead with EOR. Have submitted on 6th december and also filed for a re-appear on 18th jan.


Regards
Ashish


----------



## ashish1137

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> 1. Would his degree be evaluated equivalent to AQF degree and if he can claim 15 points for it? Because there is no ICT content.
> only the degree to which he wants to claim points for will be taken into account. in his case, he will get 15 points for MCA and this is generally equivalent to AQF bachelors' degree of Aussie, so needless to say that he gets 15 points for education.
> 
> 2. Will there be a deduction of 2 years considering his MCA or more deduction. If more, how and why?
> the number of years of deduction depends on many factors, however, he may get the deduction of 2 years if he had studied at least a decent number of subjects in his MCA relevant to his current roles and responsibilities. i hope he might have pursued some ICT related curriculum in his PG degree
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Thnx mate, as always. 

I had an understanding that post graduate is not considered. 

Will forward him the response. He will be very happy. 

Regards
Ashish


----------



## ashish1137

Gabrielle_2012 said:


> hi sathiya,
> appreciate if you can advice me on the chance & possible timeframe for me to get invite up to visa grant based on current trend which you guys have analized so well and are very familiar with. My case is below:
> Age:30
> Skill: 221111 General Accountant - under assessment
> Work Experience: 8.75 years - not yet assessed
> IELTS: 7.5
> migrating with wife [executive secretary] and a 1 yr old daughter
> 
> thanks for your insight!!!!


Hi Gabrielle,

I am currently analyzing accountant requirements for my sister to migrate to Australia.

Good news for you is that assessment in your case will take 6 - 8 weeks. Aplicatants are less. So even with 60 points you can expect an invite in first or 2nd round. Also ielts requieement for accountants is 7 in each module in academic test.


Regards
Ashish


----------



## goingausy

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi sunil, kalch, and others,
> 
> if you lodge eoi with 60 points under 261313 occupation for 189 visa, you will, likely, be invited in the months of February, or March, 2014. The reasons are available belopw for your reference.
> 
> 1. Firstly, after 3-4 months of a program year, number of candidates having better scores like 65, 70 or perhaps, 75 may be diminished dramatically. This is how loast year's selection style went.
> 
> 2. In upcoming rounds, the number of 60 pointers occupying invites will observe steady increase and this is really good for people who are going to lodge EOI's in future as well.
> 
> 3. Moreover, the number of invites for your occupation under 189 per round is about 86. This is one of the highest numbers in invite round. Luckily (people who lodged EOI under 489 visas may be unlucky), no longer seats are reserved for 489 visa. Means, all these 86 seats per round are available for 189 visa only.
> 
> 4. the last invite round that was held on 2nd December, 2013 witnessed a 60 pointer as the final invitee whose EOI visa date was 01/08/2013.
> 
> 5. I personally believe that the pace of inviting 60 pointers will be enhanced steadily. So, 60 pointers who are going to lodge EOI in December month may expect an invite in the month of February, 2014 also. But, with the results of upcoming invite round, we can get clearer picture.
> 
> Holidays falling in between don't influence the invitation process that is an automated one, however, the visa grant and allocation of case officer and so on.
> 
> All in all, software professionals, having 60 points will have smiles on their faces soon.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya



Sathiya,

I am in IT field, just now sent documents for ACS assessment, expecting in feb end or march 1st week. I will get 60 points for my case. is it good for me in the future for EOI ?

thanks
GA


----------



## ashish1137

Hi Sathiya,

Have read all posts on skill select selections, invites per round pro rated invites. My quesrion is:

Total seats in 2613: 4800
Total invites till date: 2926
Rounds left: 13

That comes to 144 invites per round. So r u subtracting 190 visas to come to concludw 86 invites per round for 189 visa?

Regards
Ashish


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Have read all posts on skill select selections, invites per round pro rated invites. My quesrion is:
> 
> Total seats in 2613: 4800
> Total invites till date: 2926
> Rounds left: 13
> 
> That comes to 144 invites per round. So r u subtracting 190 visas to come to concludw 86 invites per round for 189 visa?
> 
> Regards
> Ashish


hi ashish,

Yes, but, not from the current figures show for software but, the ones that was available prior to September, 2013 rounds. Because, at the time only, they introduced this 50-50 allocation of seats and prorata scheme, taking current numbers makes no sense. 

So, 86 means, purely allocated for 189 and 489 visas initially but no longer 489 visas are available for 6 occupations including 2613. 

regards,
sathiya


----------



## gsingh

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi sunil, kalch, and others,
> 
> if you lodge eoi with 60 points under 261313 occupation for 189 visa, you will, likely, be invited in the months of February, or March, 2014. The reasons are available belopw for your reference.
> 
> 1. Firstly, after 3-4 months of a program year, number of candidates having better scores like 65, 70 or perhaps, 75 may be diminished dramatically. This is how loast year's selection style went.
> 
> 2. In upcoming rounds, the number of 60 pointers occupying invites will observe steady increase and this is really good for people who are going to lodge EOI's in future as well.
> 
> 3. Moreover, the number of invites for your occupation under 189 per round is about 86. This is one of the highest numbers in invite round. Luckily (people who lodged EOI under 489 visas may be unlucky), no longer seats are reserved for 489 visa. Means, all these 86 seats per round are available for 189 visa only.
> 
> 4. the last invite round that was held on 2nd December, 2013 witnessed a 60 pointer as the final invitee whose EOI visa date was 01/08/2013.
> 
> 5. I personally believe that the pace of inviting 60 pointers will be enhanced steadily. So, 60 pointers who are going to lodge EOI in December month may expect an invite in the month of February, 2014 also. But, with the results of upcoming invite round, we can get clearer picture.
> 
> Holidays falling in between don't influence the invitation process that is an automated one, however, the visa grant and allocation of case officer and so on.
> 
> All in all, software professionals, having 60 points will have smiles on their faces soon.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Hello Sathiya. I have lodged my EOI on 5th Sept with 60 points under 261313. I should get an invite before 15th February as i would be 33 on 15th February and will lose points. Do you see any hope?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

gsingh said:


> Hello Sathiya. I have lodged my EOI on 5th Sept with 60 points under 261313. I should get an invite before 15th February as i would be 33 on 15th February and will lose points. Do you see any hope?


hello buddy,

Don't worry about your situation and you have bright chances of getting an invitation before Feb, 2014. The last invite round held on 2nd December, 2013 witnessed a 60 pointer whose visa date is 01/08/2013. you may be invited in second round of January, 2014 or first round of February, 2014. as i stated already in previous messages, the number of people per round is 86 under your job code 2613 which is really good for you. This queue of 60 pointers may move rapidly in upcoming rounds and hence, you don''t need to concern about the invite. with upcoming round's results, we can predict more accurately.

you may gather other documents and get ready for visa payment.

be optimistic and patient.

All the best,
sathiya


----------



## nirman91

i had applied for eoi under business analst on the 22nd november 2013 with 60 points. i think its hard to get a invite with overall 60 points as cut off is 65 .

also i recd a positive assessment from acs for analyst programmmer yesterday. since the cut for analst programmer for visa 189 is just 60 . you think i am better off updating my eoi as there seems to be more seats for this skill ?


if i apply for 2613 under 60 points when do you think i could get an invite ? or rather is there any possibility to get an invite ?

My temperory residency expires on march 2014, i am planning to extend it by doing a course 


please advice me people


----------



## emran

Hey everyone,

I got the invitation to apply for the visa today from WA. So, hopefully will be lodging the application before Christmas....


----------



## maq_qatar

emran said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I got the invitation to apply for the visa today from WA. So, hopefully will be lodging the application before Christmas....


Hi Emran,

Could you tell me what process you have followed for WA?

One of my friend is applied for WA(489), but his agent is not provinding any useful information, agent told him that he submitted his EOI and now WA will review his EOI and will sent an email to apply for sponsership and this process will take 3 week and then he have to wait for EOI invitation that will take 2 month. 

any suggession?


Regards,


----------



## maq_qatar

maq_qatar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to send my original & translated documents to India for notarization with my cousin whereas i will make attestation in Qatar for my current employer exp letter.
> 
> Hope above will work?.
> 
> Any suggestion or advise.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Any suggestion or advise?


----------



## misguided

what time do invites usually roll out in australian time?


----------



## imrukhan81

misguided said:


> what time do invites usually roll out in australian time?


AEDT : UTC/GMT +11 hours
First and Third Monday's 00:00 onwards.


----------



## emran

maq_qatar said:


> Hi Emran,
> 
> Could you tell me what process you have followed for WA?
> 
> One of my friend is applied for WA(489), but his agent is not provinding any useful information, agent told him that he submitted his EOI and now WA will review his EOI and will sent an email to apply for sponsership and this process will take 3 week and then he have to wait for EOI invitation that will take 2 month.
> 
> any suggession?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Hi Bro,

I have applied for 190 WA visa and it took me a little over a month to get the invitation. I have submitted my EOI on 4th November and got the initial contact on 6th November. Then there was a wait of 1 month and on 10 December I have got my contract agreement from the state and I signed it and sent it back on 11 December and yesterday afternoon I have received the invitation. 

On WA website they have mentioned that the processing would take 30 days. what is your friends ANZSCO code? 

The reason for delay can only depend on if his ANZSCO code has reached the ceiling and there are no places left. 

Did he get the initial contact or he is still thinking of applying?


----------



## misguided

imrukhan81 said:


> AEDT : UTC/GMT +11 hours
> First and Third Monday's 00:00 onwards.


so you mean 00:00 AEDT?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

misguided said:


> so you mean 00:00 AEDT?


hi misguided,

Here are rightly guided (ha ha ha).

Exactly at 12:00 AM, (Australian time) on first and third monday of every month, skill select automatically send invites to candidates. You may or may not receive an email in regards to the same at your personal email id you registered with it.

However, your status of EOI at skill select should be changed to "invited" if you are invited.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

goingausy said:


> Sathiya,
> 
> I am in IT field, just now sent documents for ACS assessment, expecting in feb end or march 1st week. I will get 60 points for my case. is it good for me in the future for EOI ?
> 
> thanks
> GA


hi friend,

of course, it is good for you and i am sure that next program year will have your occupation but may the figure for your group code be reduced. But, no need to panic about it. I strongly trust that this prorata scheme and 50-50 allocation of seats between 190 and 189/489 may continue in the next program year as well.

hope for the positive yet don't loose your confidence.

All is well,

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nirman91 said:


> i had applied for eoi under business analst on the 22nd november 2013 with 60 points. i think its hard to get a invite with overall 60 points as cut off is 65 .
> 
> also i recd a positive assessment from acs for analyst programmmer yesterday. since the cut for analst programmer for visa 189 is just 60 . you think i am better off updating my eoi as there seems to be more seats for this skill ?
> 
> 
> if i apply for 2613 under 60 points when do you think i could get an invite ? or rather is there any possibility to get an invite ?
> 
> My temperory residency expires on march 2014, i am planning to extend it by doing a course
> 
> 
> please advice me people


hi nirman,

here is my analysis.

1. The possibility for getting an invite within this program year for business analysts is very narrow based on current selection trend. Moreover, your visa date is 22/11/2013 and there may be huge number of aspirants holding 60 points under 2611 group from February of March, 2013 onward. They will occupy the remaining slots of invitations if better scorers are unavailable. This leaves no room for invite to you.

2. But, did you explore any spaces for enhancing your total points such as sitting for ielts again to score 7 or 8 bands in each section, or adding your spouse's qualifications, pursing credentialled community language certificates etc.

3. changing the occupation to analyst programmer is indeed a good decision, however, do a research shown above prior to modification of EOI. Keep this as last resort but you can employ this urgently after exploring all avenues.

all the best,
sathiya


----------



## praDe

Following is my ACS skill assessment. 

"
The following employment after August 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 08/2004 - 03/2005 (0yrs 7mths)
Position: Software Engineer

Dates: 04/2005 - 09/2009 (4yrs 5mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer

Dates: 09/2009 - 07/2011 (1yrs 10mths)
Position: Consultant 
"

In my last job which is from 09/2009 to 07/2011, I was in two designations. 
1. Senior Software Engineer (09/2009 - 12/2010)
2. Consultant (01/2012 - 07/2011)

But for ACS skill assessment I included only one designation and the assessment is according to that but for the full period of my employment in that organization. 

For the EOI submission, how do I need to include my experience? 

1.) Is it by indicating both designations separately for the period?
2) or by how the ACS have given me the assessment? 

Appreciate your quick response on this.


----------



## bravokal

Lodged my EOI on 11/12/13..Hoping for an invite very soon...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

*Beware of Scams!!!!*

Hi All

Many of you might be aware of this thread but just in case if someone is not and planning to move to Australia in near future, please be aware of the scams. Just thought of sharing it with all the members.

More details over this thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/141887-important-beware-scam-7.html


----------



## maq_qatar

emran said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> I have applied for 190 WA visa and it took me a little over a month to get the invitation. I have submitted my EOI on 4th November and got the initial contact on 6th November. Then there was a wait of 1 month and on 10 December I have got my contract agreement from the state and I signed it and sent it back on 11 December and yesterday afternoon I have received the invitation.
> 
> On WA website they have mentioned that the processing would take 30 days. what is your friends ANZSCO code?
> 
> The reason for delay can only depend on if his ANZSCO code has reached the ceiling and there are no places left.
> 
> Did he get the initial contact or he is still thinking of applying?


Hi Emran,

thanks emran for your reply.

My friend ANZSCO is 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) and he applied under 489, his agent told him that they have submitted his EOI.

Regards,


----------



## sathiyaseelan

praDe said:


> Following is my ACS skill assessment.
> 
> "
> The following employment after August 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 08/2004 - 03/2005 (0yrs 7mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> 
> Dates: 04/2005 - 09/2009 (4yrs 5mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> 
> Dates: 09/2009 - 07/2011 (1yrs 10mths)
> Position: Consultant
> "
> 
> In my last job which is from 09/2009 to 07/2011, I was in two designations.
> 1. Senior Software Engineer (09/2009 - 12/2010)
> 2. Consultant (01/2012 - 07/2011)
> 
> But for ACS skill assessment I included only one designation and the assessment is according to that but for the full period of my employment in that organization.
> 
> For the EOI submission, how do I need to include my experience?
> 
> 1.) Is it by indicating both designations separately for the period?
> 2) or by how the ACS have given me the assessment?
> 
> Appreciate your quick response on this.


hi buddy,

Here include only one designation that is consultant for the entire period. No need to give two designations unless the roles your executed in this period are falling under 2 different occupations defined by DIAC. Means, enter only consultant as the same as evaluated by ACS.

i presume that you are aware of the fact that you need mark your experience till August, 2006 as non-relevant.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## Sun10

Lodged my EOI on 13/12/13. Hoping for an invite very soon...:fingerscrossed:

I am in the golden group(2613).


----------



## Sun10

bravokal said:


> Lodged my EOI on 11/12/13..Hoping for an invite very soon...:fingerscrossed:


Hopefully, You will get the invitation on 16 December.


----------



## praDe

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> Here include only one designation that is consultant for the entire period. No need to give two designations unless the roles your executed in this period are falling under 2 different occupations defined by DIAC. Means, enter only consultant as the same as evaluated by ACS.
> 
> i presume that you are aware of the fact that you need mark your experience till August, 2006 as non-relevant.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

Are u sure it won't be a problem if I include only one designation?  
Will there be a issue if I include the two designations with periods even it's not what mentioned in the ACS assessment? 

thanks in advance.


----------



## nirman91

Sunlight10 said:


> Hopefully, You will get the invitation on 16 December.


Hey sunlight ... how do u get accredated for naati ? what is it ? and how do i claim points for that ?


----------



## nirman91

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi nirman,
> 
> here is my analysis.
> 
> 1. The possibility for getting an invite within this program year for business analysts is very narrow based on current selection trend. Moreover, your visa date is 22/11/2013 and there may be huge number of aspirants holding 60 points under 2611 group from February of March, 2013 onward. They will occupy the remaining slots of invitations if better scorers are unavailable. This leaves no room for invite to you.
> 
> 2. But, did you explore any spaces for enhancing your total points such as sitting for ielts again to score 7 or 8 bands in each section, or adding your spouse's qualifications, pursing credentialled community language certificates etc.
> 
> 3. changing the occupation to analyst programmer is indeed a good decision, however, do a research shown above prior to modification of EOI. Keep this as last resort but you can employ this urgently after exploring all avenues.
> 
> all the best,
> sathiya



i already updated to analsyt programmer last night . what is the community language thing and how do i claim points for that ? 
do i have to do a course or something >?


----------



## emran

maq_qatar said:


> Hi Emran,
> 
> thanks emran for your reply.
> 
> My friend ANZSCO is 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) and he applied under 489, his agent told him that they have submitted his EOI.
> 
> Regards,


hi Bro,

The 489 visa is basically just like 189 invitation wise, where you have to wait for your turn to get nominated every month twice. Every first and third Monday of the month. Every month people wait for these invitation rounds to nominate their names and it is, a long list which only works on first come first serve basis.

So, the best option for your friend is to apply for WA in 190 visa as the ceiling for this ANZSCO code is reaching to its limit there for this year. or Get himself 7 in each IELTS and then apply for 189 visa which has a long processing time approx 1 year to 18 months but on the plus side he can move anywhere in Aus.


----------



## nirman91

which state do i appply for analyst programmer state sponsership ?


----------



## nirman91

am filling up the victoria online state sponsership form .. what is DIBP ?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nirman91 said:


> i already updated to analsyt programmer last night . what is the community language thing and how do i claim points for that ?
> do i have to do a course or something >?


Hello,

NAATI is the institute that awards certificate for credentialled community language translator and interpreter with which one can get 5 extra points. NAATI conducts an exam twice or thrice a year for this certificate and you need to pass it. There is a list of languages and if your mother tongue or well versed language is there, then you are eligible for this exam.

sunlight10 has take up this exam and passed it but the cost of this exam may be around 70-78 thousands in indian rupees. Sunlight10 can give you tips and tricks regarding this exam.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-living-australia/147367-5-points-naati.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...munity-language-skilled-migrant-question.html

the above links have very good resources that might help you a lot to understand its structure and procedures well.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## emran

nirman91 said:


> which state do i appply for analyst programmer state sponsership ?


I believe your best option is to apply for Victoria on 190 visa as they require 7 in IELTS which you already have and 3 years experience.....


----------



## nirman91

emran said:


> I believe your best option is to apply for Victoria on 190 visa as they require 7 in IELTS which you already have and 3 years experience.....


Thanks emran . but i dont have work experience. would that be a problem ?


----------



## nirman91

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hello,
> 
> NAATI is the institute that awards certificate for credentialled community language translator and interpreter with which one can get 5 extra points. NAATI conducts an exam twice or thrice a year for this certificate and you need to pass it. There is a list of languages and if your mother tongue or well versed language is there, then you are eligible for this exam.
> 
> sunlight10 has take up this exam and passed it but the cost of this exam may be around 70-78 thousands in indian rupees. Sunlight10 can give you tips and tricks regarding this exam.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-living-australia/147367-5-points-naati.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...munity-language-skilled-migrant-question.html
> 
> the above links have very good resources that might help you a lot to understand its structure and procedures well.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


 thanks for that sathiya ... ill do that ..ill have a check on their website and ask sunlight for tips as well . just applying for vic sponsership now but i dont have experience


----------



## emran

nirman91 said:


> Thanks emran . but i dont have work experience. would that be a problem ?


Then I don't think you would qualify for Victoria. Don't waste money.


----------



## nirman91

emran said:


> Then I don't think you would qualify for Victoria. Don't waste money.


oh ****.. that no good... i thought i didnt have pay money for it ? does all state ask for experience ?


----------



## emran

nirman91 said:


> oh ****.. that no good... i thought i didnt have pay money for it ? does all state ask for experience ?


Well I am not sure if they ask for money to get sponsorship in Victoria but in WA they asked for $200. 

Check for 189 visa or 489 visa in NSW. Also I have checked ACT and they have your experience listed check the requirment.


----------



## nirman91

emran said:


> Well I am not sure if they ask for money to get sponsorship in Victoria but in WA they asked for $200.
> 
> Check for 189 visa or 489 visa in NSW. Also I have checked ACT and they have your experience listed check the requirment.


Oh there are seats in act andnsw as well ? i just have to check if they ask for experience eh or see if they ask for money ?


----------



## Sun10

nirman91 said:


> Hey sunlight ... how do u get accredated for naati ? what is it ? and how do i claim points for that ?


I took the Naati translation test.

http://www.naati.com.au/PDF/Booklets/CCLP_brochure.pdf


----------



## maq_qatar

emran said:


> hi Bro,
> 
> The 489 visa is basically just like 189 invitation wise, where you have to wait for your turn to get nominated every month twice. Every first and third Monday of the month. Every month people wait for these invitation rounds to nominate their names and it is, a long list which only works on first come first serve basis.
> 
> So, the best option for your friend is to apply for WA in 190 visa as the ceiling for this ANZSCO code is reaching to its limit there for this year. or Get himself 7 in each IELTS and then apply for 189 visa which has a long processing time approx 1 year to 18 months but on the plus side he can move anywhere in Aus.


Hi emran,

My friend have old ACS letter with 12.6 year experience(diploma major in IT, RPL)and his agent told him if he apply for 190, DIBP will reduce 6 year exp so he might receive rejection.

He attempted 7 times IELTS but could not achieve expected band.

Regards,


----------



## nirman91

sunlight10 said:


> i took the naati translation test.
> 
> http://www.naati.com.au/pdf/booklets/cclp_brochure.pdf




lol i dont think am thats good at hindi.....


----------



## nirman91

when i submitted eoi ,points shown were 60 for visa 189 and 65 for visa 190

the part where am confused is , when i applied for vic state nomination online a few hours back . the option where it asked for DIAC points mark , i put the points as 60 and not 65.
is that the right to do or did i have to put in 65 ?


----------



## anthoney

nirman91 said:


> when i submitted eoi ,points shown were 60 for visa 189 and 65 for visa 190
> 
> the part where am confused is , when i applied for vic state nomination online a few hours back . the option where it asked for DIAC points mark , i put the points as 60 and not 65.
> is that the right to do or did i have to put in 65 ?



you are absolutely right mate. I also did the same. We should not include the 5 state nomination points in VIC SS application.

All the best for your VIC SS approval.


----------



## nirman91

anthoney said:


> you are absolutely right mate. I also did the same. We should not include the 5 state nomination points in VIC SS application.
> 
> All the best for your VIC SS approval.



wow anthony how did you get your invite so soon for vic ss ? did you have work expeirence ? and did you apply for state sponsership for victoria and eoi at the same time /date ? as the vic website says it takes them 12 weeks. your guidance would be greatly appreciated


----------



## anthoney

nirman91 said:


> wow anthony how did you get your invite so soon for vic ss ? did you have work expeirence ? and did you apply for state sponsership for victoria and eoi at the same time /date ? as the vic website says it takes them 12 weeks. your guidance would be greatly appreciated



VIC SS processing method is completely a black box. Really don't know how they give priority to skills/experience and the timelines. It all depends on each individual application. I was pretty surprised to receive approval and invite mail in a weeks time. I have 5 years of experience but for 2613 code minimum 3 years is mandatory.

Yes, i applied both VIC SS and EOI on the same day 18/11. Received the acknowledgement the next day. Finally, the approval and invite mail knocked my inbox door on 26/11. This is a rare case. I have seen just one more member who got the approval in a week. In most cases, VIC SS processing time is 2 - 3 weeks nowadays.


----------



## nirman91

anthoney said:


> VIC SS processing method is completely a black box. Really don't know how they give priority to skills/experience and the timelines. It all depends on each individual application. I was pretty surprised to receive approval and invite mail in a weeks time. I have 5 years of experience but for 2613 code minimum 3 years is mandatory.
> 
> Yes, i applied both VIC SS and EOI on the same day 18/11. Received the acknowledgement the next day. Finally, the approval and invite mail knocked my inbox door on 26/11. This is a rare case. I have seen just one more member who got the approval in a week. In most cases, VIC SS processing time is 2 - 3 weeks nowadays.


wow your a lucky guy ? well i dont have expeience at all  ... did you have experience in the nominated field/occupation ? how long do you think ill have to wait fo either 190 or 189 under analyst programmer ?


----------



## anthoney

nirman91 said:


> wow your a lucky guy ? well i dont have expeience at all  ... did you have experience in the nominated field/occupation ? how long do you think ill have to wait fo either 190 or 189 under analyst programmer ?


yes..i did have experience in the nominated code though ACS deducted 2 out of my 5 years experience in skill assessment. Sorry to say this but this is the fact.  I don't think one can apply 190 visa without experience because all States sponsor an applicant based on his/her skills and experience. 

The other option is to choose the 189 visa path. It doesn't matter even if you don't get points for australian/overseas experience but you need to have 60 or more points in your bucket to be eligible for this visa. This can be achieved by other means like IELTS, partner points, Age, Qualification etc.,


Hope this helps. All the best !!!


----------



## Sun10

nirman91 said:


> lol i dont think am thats good at hindi.....


You can do Hindi to English. I did Bangla to English. Check first whether your English writing skill is better than Hindi.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

hey any one tried NAATI ? Can we increase our points by using NAATI ?

How can we claim points for NAATI pls some one tell me about it ?


----------



## jre05

Hi guys,

Although I advise others in such contexts, I am fret about this situation now in my case. 

I did updated my EOI with this some new details today, but there is no changes in points. I earlier had 60 points when I submitted EOI on 5/8/2013. Thus my Submission and Date of Effect is 5/8/2013.

But, I am really worried about one thing: The "SUBMITTED DATE" is showing today 14/12/2013 Whereas "DATE OF EFFECT" is showing as 5/8/2013.

Please help me understand it. As per invitation rounds that's happening, it is expected that, I get invitation tomorrow (Since my date of effect/submission date of EOI both were 5/8/2013). Please help me know if I land in problem because of submission date? Hope not. I will get invite tomorrow 


Best regards,
JR


----------



## Sam2304

jre05 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Although I advise others in such contexts, I am fret about this situation now in my case.
> 
> I did updated my EOI with this some new details today, but there is no changes in points. I earlier had 60 points when I submitted EOI on 5/8/2013. Thus my Submission and Date of Effect is 5/8/2013.
> 
> But, I am really worried about one thing: The "SUBMITTED DATE" is showing today 14/12/2013 Whereas "DATE OF EFFECT" is showing as 5/8/2013.
> 
> Please help me understand it. As per invitation rounds that's happening, it is expected that, I get invitation tomorrow (Since my date of effect/submission date of EOI both were 5/8/2013). Please help me know if I land in problem because of submission date? Hope not. I will get invite tomorrow
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Since there was no changes in your points, your date of effect 5/8/2013 wil be considered. All the best!


----------



## jre05

Sam2304 said:


> Since there was no changes in your points, your date of effect 5/8/2013 wil be considered. All the best!


Thanks dude. Hope I get invite tomorrow :yo: Long waited for my day, my turn  I pray to god, submit myself to his holy feets, I should get invite tomorrow without any problem  :tape:


----------



## Sun10

jre05 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Although I advise others in such contexts, I am fret about this situation now in my case.
> 
> I did updated my EOI with this some new details today, but there is no changes in points. I earlier had 60 points when I submitted EOI on 5/8/2013. Thus my Submission and Date of Effect is 5/8/2013.
> 
> But, I am really worried about one thing: The "SUBMITTED DATE" is showing today 14/12/2013 Whereas "DATE OF EFFECT" is showing as 5/8/2013.
> 
> Please help me understand it. As per invitation rounds that's happening, it is expected that, I get invitation tomorrow (Since my date of effect/submission date of EOI both were 5/8/2013). Please help me know if I land in problem because of submission date? Hope not. I will get invite tomorrow
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


As long as you met your claimed points on or before the "DATE OF EFFECT", you would be fine.


----------



## Sun10

jre05 said:


> Thanks dude. Hope I get invite tomorrow :yo: Long waited for my day, my turn  I pray to god, submit myself to his holy feets, I should get invite tomorrow without any problem  :tape:


Mate, I have also been waiting for a long time. Finally, I did Naati to increase points. Hopefully, we will get invite tomorrow.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jre05

Sunlight10 said:


> Mate, I have also been waiting for a long time. Finally, I did Naati to increase points. Hopefully, we will get invite tomorrow.:fingerscrossed:


There are two Sunlights (Sunlight11 and Sunlight10 which is you lol). How and what's that?  Both from same country 

Well thank you and I too wish that we both get invite tomorrow


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jre05 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Although I advise others in such contexts, I am fret about this situation now in my case.
> 
> I did updated my EOI with this some new details today, but there is no changes in points. I earlier had 60 points when I submitted EOI on 5/8/2013. Thus my Submission and Date of Effect is 5/8/2013.
> 
> But, I am really worried about one thing: The "SUBMITTED DATE" is showing today 14/12/2013 Whereas "DATE OF EFFECT" is showing as 5/8/2013.
> 
> Please help me understand it. As per invitation rounds that's happening, it is expected that, I get invitation tomorrow (Since my date of effect/submission date of EOI both were 5/8/2013). Please help me know if I land in problem because of submission date? Hope not. I will get invite tomorrow
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


hi jr,

submission date and visa date of effect are 2 different tracks and don't get confusion with one another. One can edit EOI for 10 times for instance and submit 10 times (before getting an invite) and the visa date of effect will remain the same if the total points are unchanged. Interestingly, submission dates in 10 instances will be different from one another, however, the visa date will be the same and constant providing that the points remain same.

The name of the game is that you should not take the submission date into account as it has nothing to do with invitation round and selection trend. in other words, invitation will be sent to candidates based on visa date of effect and not on submission date. so, don't worry and i wish you all the very best for securing an invite tomorrow.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## Sun10

jre05 said:


> There are two Sunlights (Sunlight11 and Sunlight10 which is you lol). How and what's that?  Both from same country
> 
> Well thank you and I too wish that we both get invite tomorrow


True. I am a new member (Sunlight10) and created my account yesterday. Sunlight11 is a mentor and the original sunlight. I wanted to change my username. Looks like there is no way:smash:.


----------



## Sun10

King_of_the_ring said:


> hey any one tried NAATI ? Can we increase our points by using NAATI ?
> 
> How can we claim points for NAATI pls some one tell me about it ?


I did and passed. To claim points, you have to sit for a test.

For details:

http://www.naati.com.au/PDF/Booklets/CCLP_brochure.pdf


----------



## lovetosmack

Sunlight10 said:


> I did and passed. To claim points, you have to sit for a test.
> 
> For details:
> 
> http://www.naati.com.au/PDF/Booklets/CCLP_brochure.pdf


What is the test fees? And which language did you appear for? Also, does it make a difference if its one way or both directions ?


----------



## Sun10

torrentkid said:


> What is the test fees? And which language did you appear for? Also, does it make a difference if its one way or both directions ?


Test Fee was AUD 928.

You need to do only one way to get 5 points.

I did from Bangla to English.


----------



## Rizwan125

Dear Experts,

I have submitted EOI for 489 skilled Family Sponsered Provisonal visa(South Australia) as Mechanical Engineer-233512

How much i have to wait to get invited?

Total Ceiling Slot 2040
Visa Issued 751

Although 489 is processing at very low rate still there is hope..

Any expert opinion about time frame 

Regards

Rizwan


----------



## jre05

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi jr,
> 
> submission date and visa date of effect are 2 different tracks and don't get confusion with one another. One can edit EOI for 10 times for instance and submit 10 times (before getting an invite) and the visa date of effect will remain the same if the total points are unchanged. Interestingly, submission dates in 10 instances will be different from one another, however, the visa date will be the same and constant providing that the points remain same.
> 
> The name of the game is that you should not take the submission date into account as it has nothing to do with invitation round and selection trend. in other words, invitation will be sent to candidates based on visa date of effect and not on submission date. so, don't worry and i wish you all the very best for securing an invite tomorrow.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Thank you so much Sathiya for your words  Will update you with good news tomorrow 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

Sunlight10 said:


> True. I am a new member (Sunlight10) and created my account yesterday. Sunlight11 is a mentor and the original sunlight. I wanted to change my username. Looks like there is no way:smash:.


Sunlight11 is sweet :tea:


----------



## Mattooose

Where is our list ?


----------



## King_of_the_ring

mattooose -- w8 till the first week of feb


----------



## Mattooose

I dont know whether is the updated list...
If any names are missing, please add it by yourself...

ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
imrukhan81--------------189-----261313------60----2nd Aug 2013
Vijaynag--------------189-----261313------60----5th Aug 2013
Pailas---------------189-----261313-----60-----06th August 2013
Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
yuri_gagari ----- 189 ----- 261313 ----- 60 ----- 26th August, 2013
sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
psuresh0207-------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
sam2304---------189----261313-----60---24th Sept 2013
australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
rahul.tiwari----189---XXXXXX-----60 ---27th September, 2013
kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
RMURALISRINIVAS..189..SYSTEM ANALYST..60..19TH OCT 2013
avinashmusic-----189------261313-----60----25th October 2013
Sridev--------189----2613-------60------26 October 2013
svspavan--------189----261313----60----05th November 2013
npraneethreddy--189----261313----60----08th November 2013
sandspr---------189----261311----60----09th November 2013
king_of_the_ring----189---26313 ----60 ---19th November 2013
pooja.lohkane----189----261313----60----21st November 2013


----------



## Mattooose

King_of_the_ring said:


> mattooose -- w8 till the first week of feb


Yep I am expecting on Feb 3rd :rockon:
I dont want to receive before Feb as it may upset my finance...
Hope the queue does not move so fast that I get it before feb


----------



## King_of_the_ring

wht ?

what the heck  ? 

14th feb felicitations  ?


----------



## Mattooose

I think we will reach till tracekd (Aug 16th ) in tomorrows round of invitation


----------



## waqas.jk

My expected invite date is second round of jan 2014. Meanwhile i am preparing the documents for lodging visa. I am curious whether these documents need to be attested by notary public or by any other authority to apply for visa?

While applying for ACS i had to attest the documents by notary public. I am not sure whether the same procedure shoudl be for visa lodging or not.


----------



## Sun10

Mattooose said:


> I think we will reach till tracekd (Aug 16th ) in tomorrows round of invitation


Might be a bit more (around 20 Aug). I think a lot of people, who
previously claimed points based on the full experience( skilled + before skilled), are reducing their points from EOI. Today's 60 is actually 65 according to previous ACS rule.


----------



## waqas.jk

Mattooose said:


> I think we will reach till tracekd (Aug 16th ) in tomorrows round of invitation


I second that..


----------



## nirman91

GUYS what other state is acceping analsyt prorammer state sponsership ? i have no experience an is there still a chanceof getting state sponsership ?


----------



## ssaifuddin

Hi All Especially Sathiya

I saw after 20 to 30 post there is a post on OLD ACS format need to reduce there point.
I have old ACS and I have 60 point. What condition I need to look into for reducing or keeping my point unchanged?

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## maq_qatar

Hi ,

All the best to below expat member(only few hours to go), hope you all will receive golden email today :fingerscrossed:

imrukhan81--------------189-----261313------60----2nd Aug 2013
Vijaynag--------------189-----261313------60----5th Aug 2013
Pailas---------------189-----261313-----60-----06th August 2013
Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013

Please keep updating!

Regards,


----------



## ssaifuddin

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi All
> 
> I saw after 20 to 30 post there is a post on OLD ACS format need to reduce there point.
> I have old ACS and I have 60 point. What condition I need to look into for reducing or keeping my point unchanged?
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


Anybody would like to answer me? This forum is quite active and i always got quick and good response.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## sathiyaseelan

waqas.jk said:


> My expected invite date is second round of jan 2014. Meanwhile i am preparing the documents for lodging visa. I am curious whether these documents need to be attested by notary public or by any other authority to apply for visa?
> 
> While applying for ACS i had to attest the documents by notary public. I am not sure whether the same procedure shoudl be for visa lodging or not.


hi buddy,

firstly, congrats for making a wise move by gathering documents fo visa process, you are as sharp as tack. See, after invite, you can upload either the colour scanned copy of original documents or the notarized true copy of photocopy of the original documents. This is simple, isn't it?

regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi All Especially Sathiya
> 
> I saw after 20 to 30 post there is a post on OLD ACS format need to reduce there point.
> I have old ACS and I have 60 point. What condition I need to look into for reducing or keeping my point unchanged?
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


if your skills assessment letter is old yet valid, then you should not worry about it. Means, whatever the experience assessed by acs must be considered by CO or DIAC and hence panicking about this situation is not needed. Stay cool and confident.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

maq_qatar said:


> Hi ,
> 
> All the best to below expat member(only few hours to go), hope you all will receive golden email today :fingerscrossed:
> 
> imrukhan81--------------189-----261313------60----2nd Aug 2013
> Vijaynag--------------189-----261313------60----5th Aug 2013
> Pailas---------------189-----261313-----60-----06th August 2013
> Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
> Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
> ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
> xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
> tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
> 
> Please keep updating!
> 
> Regards,


hello friends,

get ready to read invite emails at 6:45 pm that will be sent from skill select to your personal email id. I am very positive that all of you guys will get invites without fail for few evident reasons.

1. The selection trend seems to be offering much space for 60 pointers and there is very less competition from better scorers.

2. The number of invites per round initially was divided between 189 and 489 and this is completely available for you guys alone who lodged eoi under 189 visa.

3. The number of people invited for 2613 is 86, that is huge. and these many numbers don't exist in skill select at least until 16th august, 2013.

4. However, according to me, today's invitation round may end up on 18th or 19th of august, 2013 because of above reasons.

all the best to you guys and keep us posted,

regards,
sathiya


----------



## Kamm

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello friends,
> 
> get ready to read invite emails at 6:45 pm that will be sent from skill select to your personal email id. I am very positive that all of you guys will get invites without fail for few evident reasons.
> 
> 1. The selection trend seems to be offering much space for 60 pointers and there is very less competition from better scorers.
> 
> 2. The number of invites per round initially was divided between 189 and 489 and this is completely available for you guys alone who lodged eoi under 189 visa.
> 
> 3. The number of people invited for 2613 is 86, that is huge. and these many numbers don't exist in skill select at least until 16th august, 2013.
> 
> 4. However, according to me, today's invitation round may end up on 18th or 19th of august, 2013 because of above reasons.
> 
> all the best to you guys and keep us posted,
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Hi man, What do u reckon are my chances to get an invite tonight?

EOI: 9/12/13 - 263111 - 60 Points

I'm not too sure but I have a feeling its tonight.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Kamm said:


> Hi man, What do u reckon are my chances to get an invite tonight?
> 
> EOI: 9/12/13 - 263111 - 60 Points
> 
> I'm not too sure but I have a feeling its tonight.


you will be invited in a minute for sure.

keep logging in your account.


----------



## imrukhan81

*got invitation *

Invitation received to apply for a visa.


----------



## huzefa85

imrukhan81 said:


> Invitation received to apply for a visa.


Congrats


----------



## anthoney

imrukhan81 said:


> Invitation received to apply for a visa.


Congratulations


----------



## sathiyaseelan

imrukhan81 said:


> Invitation received to apply for a visa.


Many many congrats buddy. Go ahead for applying visa and i wish you best of luck for rest of the process.


----------



## Sun10

Finally, received the invitation.


----------



## Rizwan125

any info regarding 489 233512 invitation?


----------



## nirman91

sathiyaseelan said:


> you will be invited in a minute for sure.
> 
> keep logging in your account.


how bud u just applied in december tho ?


----------



## anthoney

Sunlight10 said:


> Finally, received the invitation.


 Congratulations Sunlight10


----------



## nirman91

Sunlight10 said:


> Finally, received the invitation.



wow u got it in 3 days ? congrats


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Sunlight10 said:


> Finally, received the invitation.


congratulations buddy for getting an invite, wish you best of luck for further stages.


----------



## Rizwan125

nirman91 said:


> wow u got it in 3 days ? congrats


Wow Superb very quick


----------



## nirman91

sathiyaseelan said:


> congratulations buddy for getting an invite, wish you best of luck for further stages.


i shud be waiting for a long time before i get it .... but thanks to you sathiya and other members... it gives me a rayof hope communicating with you guys... glad i joined this group


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nirman91 said:


> how bud u just applied in december tho ?


look at his occupation, it is not among the list of 6 occupations. its competition is very low. so, no wonder why he got an invite.


----------



## maq_qatar

imrukhan81 said:


> Invitation received to apply for a visa.


Congra8s


----------



## maq_qatar

Sunlight10 said:


> Finally, received the invitation.


Congra8s


----------



## nirman91

sathiyaseelan said:


> look at his occupation, it is not among the list of 6 occupations. its competition is very low. so, no wonder why he got an invite.


lot of competition for analyst programmer ?


----------



## ssaifuddin

imrukhan81--------------189-----261313------60----2nd Aug 2013
Vijaynag--------------189-----261313------60----5th Aug 2013
Pailas---------------189-----261313-----60-----06th August 2013
Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013



Dear All

Either after getting invite. Members forget to update here or this time is less invitation.
Other then imrukhan81 none of the member in list claim invite.

Even I login in my skill select account and its is showing submitted. not invited

regards


----------



## imrukhan81

*Thank you very much.*

Hi All,

thank you very much for clarifying all doubts.
Sathiya, your inputs are really helpful. I may ping you for further process. 
I will post my experiences in further process.


----------



## Sun10

nirman91 said:


> wow u got it in 3 days ? congrats


Thanks Mate. 

I have been working on this for 1 year. Finally, I did Naati to increase points. I got my Naati result just 3 days ago. Finally, got my invitation. :flypig:


----------



## imrukhan81

ssaifuddin said:


> imrukhan81--------------189-----261313------60----2nd Aug 2013
> Vijaynag--------------189-----261313------60----5th Aug 2013
> Pailas---------------189-----261313-----60-----06th August 2013
> Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
> Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
> ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
> xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
> tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All
> 
> Either after getting invite. Members forget to update here or this time is less invitation.
> Other then imrukhan81 none of the member in list claim invite.
> 
> Even I login in my skill select account and its is showing submitted. not invited
> 
> regards


Hi ssaifuddin
check your mail correspondence tab.


----------



## jre05

So yes, finally received the invitation  

Hopefully my further process will be smooth too  

Many congratulations to others who got invite  Also my best wishes to all who is awaiting the invite very soon 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Sunlight10 said:


> Thanks Mate.
> 
> I have been working on this for 1 year. Finally, I did Naati to increase points. I got my Naati result just 3 days ago. Finally, got my invitation. :flypig:


sunlight, you actually deserve it. your case is a perfect example of the quote that hard work never fails. There is always a better way of tackling an issue. All the very best mate.


----------



## anthoney

Sunlight10 said:


> Thanks Mate.
> 
> I have been working on this for 1 year. Finally, I did Naati to increase points. I got my Naati result just 3 days ago. Finally, got my invitation. :flypig:


Great buddy!!! I am sure your efforts brought you success. Its time to update your signature and lodge visa application. 

All the best buddy


----------



## Sun10

jre05 said:


> So yes, finally received the invitation
> 
> Hopefully my further process will be smooth too
> 
> Many congratulations to others who got invite  Also my best wishes to all who is awaiting the invite very soon
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Congrats Jre05.


----------



## Rizwan125

Sunlight10 said:


> Thanks Mate.
> 
> I have been working on this for 1 year. Finally, I did Naati to increase points. I got my Naati result just 3 days ago. Finally, got my invitation. :flypig:


Heartiest Congrulations to you :rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jre05 said:


> So yes, finally received the invitation
> 
> Hopefully my further process will be smooth too
> 
> Many congratulations to others who got invite  Also my best wishes to all who is awaiting the invite very soon
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


hi jr,

tons of congrats buddy. You got your christmas gift very early. 

all the best for rest of the process.


----------



## anthoney

jre05 said:


> So yes, finally received the invitation
> 
> Hopefully my further process will be smooth too
> 
> Many congratulations to others who got invite  Also my best wishes to all who is awaiting the invite very soon
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Congratulations jre05


----------



## gsingh

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello buddy,
> 
> Don't worry about your situation and you have bright chances of getting an invitation before Feb, 2014. The last invite round held on 2nd December, 2013 witnessed a 60 pointer whose visa date is 01/08/2013. you may be invited in second round of January, 2014 or first round of February, 2014. as i stated already in previous messages, the number of people per round is 86 under your job code 2613 which is really good for you. This queue of 60 pointers may move rapidly in upcoming rounds and hence, you don''t need to concern about the invite. with upcoming round's results, we can predict more accurately.
> 
> you may gather other documents and get ready for visa payment.
> 
> be optimistic and patient.
> 
> All the best,
> sathiya


Thanks a lot Sathiya for the reply and motivation


----------



## imrukhan81

jre05 said:


> So yes, finally received the invitation
> 
> Hopefully my further process will be smooth too
> 
> Many congratulations to others who got invite  Also my best wishes to all who is awaiting the invite very soon
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Congratulations jre05.
please update your signature.


----------



## jre05

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi jr,
> 
> tons of congrats buddy. You got your christmas gift very early.
> 
> all the best for rest of the process.


Hey Sathiya

Thank you so much  You've been of great well wisher and help always   

I also wish that you get your grant ASAP as a Christmas gift itself  

Best regards,
JR


----------



## maq_qatar

jre05 said:


> So yes, finally received the invitation
> 
> Hopefully my further process will be smooth too
> 
> Many congratulations to others who got invite  Also my best wishes to all who is awaiting the invite very soon
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Hi Jr,

Many many congratulation and wish you all the best for next step.

What was your point,occupation, visa, EOI date?

Regards,


----------



## jiser911

jre05 said:


> So yes, finally received the invitation
> 
> Hopefully my further process will be smooth too
> 
> Many congratulations to others who got invite  Also my best wishes to all who is awaiting the invite very soon
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Congratulations, are we allowed to know when you applied for eoi also?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jre05 said:


> Hey Sathiya
> 
> Thank you so much  You've been of great well wisher and help always
> 
> I also wish that you get your grant ASAP as a Christmas gift itself
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


thanks a lot my dear. i recommend you to have a signature for you so that others can get useful information from your timelines.


----------



## jre05

imrukhan81 said:


> Congratulations jre05.
> please update your signature.


Thank you and congrats too 



anthoney said:


> Congratulations jre05


Thank you 



Sunlight10 said:


> Congrats Jre05.


Thank you and congrats too 



maq_qatar said:


> Hi Jr,
> 
> Many many congratulation and wish you all the best for next step.
> 
> What was your point,occupation, visa, EOI date?
> 
> Regards,


Thank you

Point - 60
Occupation - 261312
EOI - 5/8/2013


----------



## jre05

jiser911 said:


> Congratulations, are we allowed to know when you applied for eoi also?


Thank you so much, yes my EOI is 5/8/2013


----------



## ssaifuddin

imrukhan81 said:


> Hi ssaifuddin
> check your mail correspondence tab.


No nothing is there under correspondence Invitation section.
I think I have to wait for another round.

Is there any chance of getting invite in couple of hour or its all over for 16th December round (As its already 1am Aus time).

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## jre05

ssaifuddin said:


> No nothing is there under correspondence Invitation section.
> I think I have to wait for another round.
> 
> Is there any chance of getting invite in couple of hour or its all over for 16th December round (As its already 1am Aus time).
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


I am afraid to say that, if one hasn't received an invite within 20 mins from when it starts i.e between 12 AM - 12.20 AM Melbourne time, one cannot get an invite any later on that round.

Perhaps you may want to wait for next round in Jan. In any case, I wish you all the best 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## maq_qatar

jre05 said:


> Thank you and congrats too
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and congrats too
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Point - 60
> Occupation - 261312
> EOI - 5/8/2013


Thanks JR for updating your detail. So here last candidate on expat forum 05-aug-13 till now and if Saifuddin not received means before 15-Aug-13 only.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ssaifuddin said:


> No nothing is there under correspondence Invitation section.
> I think I have to wait for another round.
> 
> Is there any chance of getting invite in couple of hour or its all over for 16th December round (As its already 1am Aus time).
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


no. invites will generally, be sent by skill select within 15 minutes. I mean between 12:00 and 12:15 am, all invites should have been sent. may i know about your occupation, points, type of visa, eoi date etc.? did you login to skill select or simply checked your email? sometimes, systme glitch may creat problems, so log out and login into skill select again.


----------



## ssaifuddin

sathiyaseelan said:


> no. invites will generally, be sent by skill select within 15 minutes. I mean between 12:00 and 12:15 am, all invites should have been sent. may i know about your occupation, points, type of visa, eoi date etc.? did you login to skill select or simply checked your email? sometimes, systme glitch may creat problems, so log out and login into skill select again.



Visa: 189
Occu: 261313
point: 60 (age 30, Edu 15, Exp 15)
EOI 14Aug

By the way this relogin and check give me fresh hope but nothing new. I have to wait until 6th Jan.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## Sun10

ssaifuddin said:


> Visa: 189
> Occu: 261313
> point: 60 (age 30, Edu 15, Exp 15)
> EOI 14Aug
> 
> By the way this relogin and check give me fresh hope but nothing new. I have to wait until 6th Jan.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


This is a bit odd. This means that number of applicants for 2613 have been increasing significantly again.


----------



## lvonline

Sunlight10 said:


> This is a bit odd. This means that number of applicants for 2613 have been increasing significantly again.


Perhaps, post Aug 5th when the 6 occupations were restricted, there may have been an influx of applications for 189 during the first fornight of august. This period might have had huge number of applications. Just my thought.

Btw, Melbourne time 12 midnight is IST 6:30pm right? How come the results were out at around IST 1:00pm? Am I missing something?


----------



## Pailas

Hurray, Finally got the invite email.... 😄

261313 - ACS Assessment: 15-07-2013, IELTS: L:7.0, S:7.0, R:7.0, W:6.5; O:7.0; EOI effective date: 06-AUG-2013


----------



## imrukhan81

Pailas said:


> Hurray, Finally got the invite email.... 😄
> 
> 261313 - ACS Assessment: 15-07-2013, IELTS: L:7.0, S:7.0, R:7.0, W:6.5; O:7.0; EOI effective date: 06-AUG-2013


Congratulations & update your signature..


----------



## anthoney

Pailas said:


> Hurray, Finally got the invite email.... 😄
> 
> 261313 - ACS Assessment: 15-07-2013, IELTS: L:7.0, S:7.0, R:7.0, W:6.5; O:7.0; EOI effective date: 06-AUG-2013


Congratulations Pailas


----------



## sohel003

No hope this round. No invitation yet..
May be need to wait till next round 

189(261313), EOI: 13th august


----------



## jre05

*National ID Document in eVisa app form*

Hi guys,

I am giving PAN and DL as National ID. However, I also worked in Australia, so can I also include "Tax File Number" (TFN) saying, its National ID of Australia in the Visa online application form? However, I am no more in Australia, came back long ago.

Please guide. Thank you

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Pailas

anthoney said:


> Congratulations Pailas


Thanks guys... Updated my signature...

261313; ACS Assessment: 15-07-2013, IELTS: L:7.0, S:7.0, R:7.0, W:6.5; O:7.0; EOI effective date: 06-AUG-2013


----------



## jre05

Pailas said:


> Thanks guys... Updated my signature...
> 
> 261313; ACS Assessment: 15-07-2013, IELTS: L:7.0, S:7.0, R:7.0, W:6.5; O:7.0; EOI effective date: 06-AUG-2013


congratulations


----------



## anthoney

jre05 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am giving PAN and DL as National ID. However, I also worked in Australia, so can I also include "Tax File Number" (TFN) saying, its National ID of Australia in the Visa online application form? However, I am no more in Australia, came back long ago.
> 
> Please guide. Thank you
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


 We don't have any national identity document in India. AADHAR is not yet approved by govt. as national identity. Not sure about Australian National ID. Seniors please help.


----------



## Rizwan125

489(Family Sponsered) EOI 233512 Mechanical Engineer

Any Expert Opinion


----------



## jre05

*Address field in eVisa*

Hi guys,

I am currently in a Hotel provided by my Company. 

I might change it to a new place within a week or so. I am working in another city than that of my permanent home address. I will be working in the current city and might look for an accommodation in a week's time. Which address should I write? 

I was told that, we can give permanent address no matter where we live, because in cases like me, we would be keep changing address. Before I go-ahead with using my permanent address, just wanted to confirm with you guys, as to how this address is used by DIBP? Any physical communication would take place such as DIBP sending any letters etc to this address? If so, I prefer permanent address.

I have seen in the notes that, if there is any change in address, we should apprise DIBP. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

anthoney said:


> We don't have any national identity document in India. AADHAR is not yet approved by govt. as national identity. Not sure about Australian National ID. Seniors please help.


Agree with you. However, for this visa purpose, you can use DL/Birth Certificate. I am also using Pan card as few of my seniors did that and got visa 

I am not using birth certificate, as it has 3 numbers, I am unsure which is the "registration number" in that.


----------



## Sun10

sohel003 said:


> No hope this round. No invitation yet..
> May be need to wait till next round
> 
> 189(261313), EOI: 13th august


You will get the invitation next round for sure.


----------



## maq_qatar

Pailas said:


> Thanks guys... Updated my signature...
> 
> 261313; ACS Assessment: 15-07-2013, IELTS: L:7.0, S:7.0, R:7.0, W:6.5; O:7.0; EOI effective date: 06-AUG-2013


Congra8s Pailas


----------



## anthoney

jre05 said:


> Agree with you. However, for this visa purpose, you can use DL/Birth Certificate. I am also using Pan card as few of my seniors did that and got visa
> 
> I am not using birth certificate, as it has 3 numbers, I am unsure which is the "registration number" in that.



Then I guess Yes/No both would be fine because I've seen seniors who got Grant answering No for National ID in a different thread.

All the best for your visa application


----------



## Vijaynag

Yahooooo ..today I received that email for which we were waiting for more than 3 months. Yes I received the skill select invitation email today.


----------



## anthoney

Vijaynag said:


> Yahooooo ..today I received that email for which we were waiting for more than 3 months. Yes I received the skill select invitation email today.


Congratulations Vijaynag


----------



## sohel003

Vijaynag said:


> Yahooooo ..today I received that email for which we were waiting for more than 3 months. Yes I received the skill select invitation email today.



Congratulation.. please update your signature..
your occupation code? points? EOI submission date?


----------



## Pailas

maq_qatar said:


> Congra8s Pailas


thank you jre05 and maq_qatar.


----------



## Pailas

Vijaynag said:


> Yahooooo ..today I received that email for which we were waiting for more than 3 months. Yes I received the skill select invitation email today.


congratulations Vijaynag...!!!!!


----------



## itstudent1985

*Job Experience Date*

Hi Sathiya,

I started my job on 1 Oct 2007. However due to New ACS rules after October 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level, Hence i entered Oct 2009 as my Job experience date in EOI.(Lost 5 point due to this).

Now during visa application in job information which date i should enter oct 2007 or oct 2009?

Thanks/Regards,


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Pailas said:


> Hurray, Finally got the invite email.... 😄
> 
> 261313 - ACS Assessment: 15-07-2013, IELTS: L:7.0, S:7.0, R:7.0, W:6.5; O:7.0; EOI effective date: 06-AUG-2013


hi pailas,

congrats and wish you best of luck for next step that is lodging visa application. hope everything will be hassle-free in your case.


----------



## Pailas

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi pailas, congrats and wish you best of luck for next step that is lodging visa application. hope everything will be hassle-free in your case.


. Thanks Sathiya for your wishes... Yeah getting ready for filling Visa Application...


----------



## anthoney

itstudent1985 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> I started my job on 1 Oct 2007. However due to New ACS rules after October 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level, Hence i entered Oct 2009 as my Job experience date in EOI.(Lost 5 point due to this).
> 
> Now during visa application in job information which date i should enter oct 2007 or oct 2009?
> 
> Thanks/Regards,


You need to provide details as same as in EOI i.e irrelevant for ACS deducted years and relevant for the remaining years. But for the latest relevant experience (Not assessed by ACS) you can give till visa lodged date if you are working in the same company.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Vijaynag said:


> Yahooooo ..today I received that email for which we were waiting for more than 3 months. Yes I received the skill select invitation email today.


hi vijay, finally your wait is over and obviously it is a great news to you. Hope you are sailing in the boat of jubilation till . i wish you good luck for your visa application too.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sohel003 said:


> No hope this round. No invitation yet..
> May be need to wait till next round
> 
> 189(261313), EOI: 13th august


hi sohel, Don't worry buddy. See, your invite may be delayed yet for sure, can't be denied. I guess the invitation might have ended on 11th or 12th of August due to overflow of candidates lodging EOI's as July, august and september, are the start months of a program year. For sure, you will get an invite in next round, until then, be patient and say all is well.


----------



## Pailas

itstudent1985 said:


> Hi Sathiya, I started my job on 1 Oct 2007. However due to New ACS rules after October 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level, Hence i entered Oct 2009 as my Job experience date in EOI.(Lost 5 point due to this). Now during visa application in job information which date i should enter oct 2007 or oct 2009? Thanks/Regards,


Same here... I started my job on 1 Sep 2003... and ACS letter said consideration after Sep 2005... and I filed EOI with 1st Sep 2005. I guess we need to go ahead with same dates and relavent experience and supporting documents for. The experience that was claimed and accepted by ACS.


----------



## itstudent1985

anthoney said:


> You need to provide details as same as in EOI i.e irrelevant for ACS deducted years and relevant for the remaining years. But for the latest relevant experience (Not assessed by ACS) you can give till visa lodged date if you are working in the same company.


In EOI i mentioned oct 2009? My actual date is oct 2007? What should i mention?

I mentioned oct 2009 in my eoi due to acs rules.


----------



## bravokal

Pailas said:


> Same here... I started my job on 1 Sep 2003... and ACS letter said consideration after Sep 2005... and I filed EOI with 1st Sep 2005. I guess we need to go ahead with same dates and relavent experience and supporting documents for. The experience that was claimed and accepted by ACS.


If the ACS assessment states as 'after Sep 2005' then the relevant experience should be counted from Oct 1st,2005 .Is it not?


----------



## anthoney

bravokal said:


> If the ACS assessment states as 'after Sep 2005' then the relevant experience should be counted from Oct 1st,2005 .Is it not?


you are absolutely correct


----------



## jre05

Hi Sathiya and Other seniors:

In eVisa lodgement form:

*Education *

1. I did my engineering in electronics and telecommunication. What option should I choose "Bachelors in Science, Business or Technology? or "Bachelors degree (Others"?

2. It asks for "Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?"

Should it be "Yes"? And from 10th I should give details or just degree BE would be fine?

*Employment:*

3. In employment, should I give in chronological order? Or Latest first?

Thank you.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sathiyaseelan

itstudent1985 said:


> In EOI i mentioned oct 2009? My actual date is oct 2007? What should i mention?
> 
> I mentioned oct 2009 in my eoi due to acs rules.


hi buddy, you must mention the start date of your employment as November, 2009. The name of the game here is that most of the details of eoi should be entered in visa application too.


----------



## anthoney

itstudent1985 said:


> In EOI i mentioned oct 2009? My actual date is oct 2007? What should i mention?
> 
> I mentioned oct 2009 in my eoi due to acs rules.


In employment in last 10 years section,

Actual:
Oct 2007 to Oct 2009 - Irrelevant

1 Nov 2009 to current - Relevant

But better to give same as in EOI 

Hope you are clear now.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jre05 said:


> Hi Sathiya and Other seniors:
> 
> In eVisa lodgement form:
> 
> *Education *
> 
> 1. I did my engineering in electronics and telecommunication. What option should I choose "Bachelors in Science, Business or Technology? or "Bachelors degree (Others"?
> 
> 2. It asks for "Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?"
> 
> Should it be "Yes"? And from 10th I should give details or just degree BE would be fine?
> 
> *Employment:*
> 
> 3. In employment, should I give in chronological order? Or Latest first?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


hi jr,

It seems to me that you don't want to waste even a single minute after invite. (ha ha ha). how quick you are. may be after case officer allocation, you may torture them everyday by calling or emailing to know the status of your visa application (ha ha ha). Just for fun mate, nothing serious.

My answers are

1. Bachelors in Science, Business or Technology

2. click "Yes" and give details of B.E., 12th and 10th as well.

3. chronological order, i mean, the old company's details must be entered first and the new one like that.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## waqas.jk

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> firstly, congrats for making a wise move by gathering documents fo visa process, you are as sharp as tack. See, after invite, you can upload either the colour scanned copy of original documents or the notarized true copy of photocopy of the original documents. This is simple, isn't it?
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Thanks sathiya.

Actually i am on a somewhat tight rope. At the end of jan i will get invite and on first week of march i am going to be 33 Years age. So after first week of march i will loose 5 points. Therefore I have one months to complete all documents and apply. That is the reason for being preparing the documents early.

Earlier in September i was not sure whether i could get invite or not. Now I am feeling myself lucky enough to be eligible for invite at such a crucial point.


----------



## waqas.jk

Vijaynag said:


> Yahooooo ..today I received that email for which we were waiting for more than 3 months. Yes I received the skill select invitation email today.


Congrats Vijay


----------



## jre05

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi jr,
> 
> It seems to me that you don't want to waste even a single minute after invite. (ha ha ha). how quick you are. may be after case officer allocation, you may torture them everyday by calling or emailing to know the status of your visa application (ha ha ha). Just for fun mate, nothing serious.
> 
> My answers are
> 
> 1. Bachelors in Science, Business or Technology
> 
> 2. click "Yes" and give details of B.E., 12th and 10th as well.
> 
> 3. chronological order, i mean, the old company's details must be entered first and the new one like that.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Thank you so much Sathiya, such a jovial piece of our Forum    

Well due to some reasons, I am doing it ASAP. Once applied, I will never care, I am really not worried about timelines (About how DIBP process, I am cool even if its going to be 5 months). But I do not want to make any delay from my end. That's my approach everywhere. 

Well but it says, "education assessed by assessing authority". Well I will give 10th, 12th too.

Thanks a lot again Sathiya.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Sai2Aus

Hello,



> My experience according to ACS
> 
> Company 1
> 2005-2007 july - irrelevant
> 2007august - current - relevant.


In EOI i have given the same and gave my current designation Sr Software tester for both relevant and irrelevant experiences.But joined as software tester in this company.

did i do something wrong?

Shall I give the current designation itself in evisa form or give the joined designation for the irrelevant and current designation for relevant?

Please help me out..


----------



## anthoney

Sai2Aus said:


> Hello,
> 
> In EOI i have given the same and gave my current designation Sr Software tester for both relevant and irrelevant experiences.But joined as software tester in this company.
> 
> did i do something wrong?
> 
> Shall I give the current designation itself in evisa form or give the joined designation for the irrelevant and current designation for relevant?
> 
> Please help me out..


I had the same doubt when I filled the application. I was advised to use the current designation as mentioned in ACS letter for both relevant and irrelevant experience because we give details split only for employment and not for each designation. Hope this helps you


----------



## Sai2Aus

anthoney said:


> I had the same doubt when I filled the application. I was advised to use the current designation as mentioned in ACS letter for both relevant and irrelevant experience because we give details split only for employment and not for each designation. Hope this helps you


Thanks anthoney.. your of great help..


----------



## misguided

anthoney said:


> I had the same doubt when I filled the application. I was advised to use the current designation as mentioned in ACS letter for both relevant and irrelevant experience because we give details split only for employment and not for each designation. Hope this helps you


Thanks anthoney. The info is helpful. Which stae is your application at?


----------



## anthoney

misguided said:


> Thanks anthoney. The info is helpful. Which stae is your application at?


Your welcome.. I have front loaded all docs. I am waiting for CO now. For more info, please check my signature


----------



## krish82

Hi,
I am having big doubt and confusion. I got my skill assessment on sep 2013 and due to work schadule i traveled to some state still on that. As per my skill assess if i cross jan 2014 i can cliam 5 points for experience excluding other points. Now i planning lodge my eoi on jan. My query is wasted 4 month for lodging eoi in future co will ask me about the reason for long gap from skill assess and eoi???


----------



## anthoney

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> I am having big doubt and confusion. I got my skill assessment on sep 2013 and due to work schadule i traveled to some state still on that. As per my skill assess if i cross jan 2014 i can cliam 5 points for experience excluding other points. Now i planning lodge my eoi on jan. My query is wasted 4 month for lodging eoi in future co will ask me about the reason for long gap from skill assess and eoi???


No problems as long as you are working with same employer and have adequate documents to prove your claim for the latest relevant experience not assessed by skill assessing authority.


----------



## anthoney

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I am filling my 190 visa application and I need your help.
> 
> Under "Previous countries of residence" section, below question has been asked.
> <b>Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?</b>
> 
> + I stayed in UK for 3 months on Work permit Visa
> + I stayed in Melbourne for 2 months on Business Visa
> 
> Should I include these stays as well ? A quick response is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Shan.


If you LIVED there yes. Do not include short/long stays on tourist visas as you were just visiting. If you were there on a visa that allowed you to live there include it


----------



## Pailas

Hi Sathiyaa.....

I'm a bit confused now.... As per my ACS letter where the day is not mentioned and as per years of deduction... Which is 2 years in my case, again as per the eligibility specified in ACS WEBSITE, I have applied my EOI..... Starting 1st SEP 2005. 

Even though if I claim the experience from 1 OCT 2005 I should have no difference in claiming the points.... Now when I submit my visa I should be claiming the same information as in EOI and Will there be any issue with this... ????????? Confused now.....


----------



## jre05

Hi guys,

Just saw my EOI PDF report and realized that, I have given my IELTS test date as 27th July 2013 while my actual date is 6th July 2013.

While I was filling my eVisa Online form now, I was referring my EOI PDF file and found this error. I am little worried about it. 

If I just fill the correct date in this eVisa, will it be fine? Or they check it with EOI 

However, the scores and TRF both are correct in EOI. 

Please shed light.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## rAussie

Got my invite today.

Thanks a lot guys for your valuable input.


----------



## nirman91

Hey guys I applied for the Vic state sponsership and got a acknowledgement today . But I don't have any experience .does that mean it's gonna be rejected ?. Also nominated field is analyst programmer


----------



## nirman91

rAussie said:


> Got my invite today.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys for your valuable input.


Wow good news bud . Congrats . I applied as analyst programmer a week back . U think there is hope ? Also what's ur points breakdown ?


----------



## BlackBelt

Hi,

As I was expecting, I got my invitation today. I've just submitted my visa application and uploaded all docs. Tomorrow morning I will call the clinic to schedule the exams. That's the only thing missing. I've just updated my signature. Thanks.


----------



## anthoney

rAussie said:


> Got my invite today.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys for your valuable input.


Congratulations rAussie


----------



## anthoney

BlackBelt said:


> Hi,
> 
> As I was expecting, I got my invitation today. I've just submitted my visa application and uploaded all docs. Tomorrow morning I will call the clinic to schedule the exams. That's the only thing missing. I've just updated my signature. Thanks.


Congrats buddy... you are very quick. All the best


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

nirman91 said:


> Hey guys I applied for the Vic state sponsership and got a acknowledgement today . But I don't have any experience .does that mean it's gonna be rejected ?. Also nominated field is analyst programmer


Its neither approval nor rejection. Just an ack that they have received your application. You might expect result in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

whts the last date of invite?


----------



## Walman

I received the invitation on Nov 18th, When can I expect the Case Officer will be assigned to me?


----------



## sathishkare

Got my invite today- 261313 EOI(189):07/Aug/13(60 pts) |Invited:16/12/13

Thanks guys..
Sathish Kare


----------



## anthoney

sathishkare said:


> Got my invite today- 261313 EOI(189):07/Aug/13(60 pts) |Invited:16/12/13
> 
> Thanks guys..
> Sathish Kare


Congratulations sathishkare


----------



## anthoney

Walman said:


> I received the invitation on Nov 18th, When can I expect the Case Officer will be assigned to me?


When did you lodge your visa application ?


----------



## King_of_the_ring

whts the last date of invite?


----------



## Pailas

sathishkare said:


> Got my invite today- 261313 EOI(189):07/Aug/13(60 pts) |Invited:16/12/13 Thanks guys.. Sathish Kare


Congratulations Sathishkare.


----------



## Rizwan125

*16 Dec Inviatation Ended?*

This Round (16-12-13) invitation has been ended or still there is any hope regarding 489 F.S 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)???

Your Expert Opinion


----------



## askmohit

Hi, 

I have to submit PCC, but I don't have spouse name on passport neither she has my name oh her passport. As both the passports are of before marriage.

So, Can I get the PCC done under this situation or do I need the reissued passports for both of us?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

askmohit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have to submit PCC, but I don't have spouse name on passport neither she has my name oh her passport. As both the passports are of before marriage.
> 
> So, Can I get the PCC done under this situation or do I need the reissued passports for both of us?


I believe for PCC spouse name's are not required.


----------



## Mattooose

King_of_the_ring said:


> whts the last date of invite?


We dont have any proof that it has gone beyond Aug 7th :fingerscrossed:


----------



## King_of_the_ring

i guess i got ........ this year 

have to wait till july 2014 and who knows when can i get my *cookie*


----------



## huzefa85

Mattooose said:


> We dont have any proof that it has gone beyond Aug 7th :fingerscrossed:


Yes, from the forum, the last positive date is 7th Aug and we know for sure that one person who submitted on 13th Aug has not got the invite.
So the date is somewhere between 7th and 13th Aug.
Much lower than expected


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Rizwan125 said:


> This Round (16-12-13) invitation has been ended or still there is any hope regarding 489 F.S 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)???
> 
> Your Expert Opinion


Buddy, invitation round lasts only for 15 minutes once it is commenced by skill select. i mean, all invites will be sent between 12:00 am and 12:15 am (Australian time). If you are in Pakistan, the invite round might be completed at 6:45 pm yesterday itself considering the daylight savings of Australian time zone. you have to wait for first round of January, 2014. but, don't worry as your occupation is entitled for 489 visa (FS), you will get the invite for sure but may be with some delay. Cheers and don't loose confidence.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sathishkare said:


> Got my invite today- 261313 EOI(189):07/Aug/13(60 pts) |Invited:16/12/13
> 
> Thanks guys..
> Sathish Kare


hi sathish, congratulations for securing the invite that is very significant in the race of migration. Undoubtedly, you should be proud of your achievement and i wish you best of luck for entire visa process.


----------



## Rizwan125

sathiyaseelan said:


> Buddy, invitation round lasts only for 15 minutes once it is commenced by skill select. i mean, all invites will be sent between 12:00 am and 12:15 am (Australian time). If you are in Pakistan, the invite round might be completed at 6:45 pm yesterday itself considering the daylight savings of Australian time zone. you have to wait for first round of January, 2014. but, don't worry as your occupation is entitled for 489 visa (FS), you will get the invite for sure but may be with some delay. Cheers and don't loose confidence.


Thanx alot sathiyaseelan for ur precious comment and keeping my moral up......:yo::yo::yo:
any idea about cut-off date 489 FS??


----------



## sathiyaseelan

rAussie said:


> Got my invite today.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys for your valuable input.


hello there, congrats. i am glad that you passed through one of the biggest hurdles of PR visa process and wish you all the best for getting visa grant soon.


----------



## reddy84

Hi All, 
I’ve submitted under 14/08/2013 23:07:50, however I’ve updated with my contact details without any change to points again on 19/09, will EOI consider 14/8 or 19/9? 

Occupation ID: 2613. 
Point : 60

As Ive not received any invite so far in 16th Dec invitation.. depressed ..


----------



## sathiyaseelan

reddy84 said:


> Hi All,
> I’ve submitted under 14/08/2013 23:07:50, however I’ve updated with my contact details without any change to points again on 19/09, will EOI consider 14/8 or 19/9?
> 
> Occupation ID: 2613.
> Point : 60
> 
> As Ive not received any invite so far in 16th Dec invitation.. depressed ..


your visa date is 14/8/13 and not 19/9/13. Skill select sends invites based on visa date and submission date that is 19/9 doesn't have any influence on it. so, no need to panic about this as long as the total points are unchanged.


----------



## huzefa85

reddy84 said:


> Hi All,
> I’ve submitted under 14/08/2013 23:07:50, however I’ve updated with my contact details without any change to points again on 19/09, will EOI consider 14/8 or 19/9?
> 
> Occupation ID: 2613.
> Point : 60
> 
> As Ive not received any invite so far in 16th Dec invitation.. depressed ..


Dont worry, If there is no change of points, your date is considered as 14 / 8
The movement of cut off date in this round is pretty low. 

But you should get your invite in the first round of Jan. Best of luck


----------



## reddy84

Thanks sathiya & huzefa... hoping for the best..


----------



## waqas.jk

huzefa85 said:


> Yes, from the forum, the last positive date is 7th Aug and we know for sure that one person who submitted on 13th Aug has not got the invite.
> So the date is somewhere between 7th and 13th Aug.
> Much lower than expected


List shared in earlier posts also include a member (Simple_Man) with 08 Aug date. I have not heard from him. My guess is he did not received the invite. So there is a strong evidence that this round ended at 07 Aug 2013.


----------



## huzefa85

waqas.jk said:


> List shared in earlier posts also include a member (Simple_Man) with 08 Aug date. I have not heard from him. My guess is he did not received the invite. So there is a strong evidence that this round ended at 07 Aug 2013.


Well, his (Simple_Man) last activity on the forum was 21st October. So he hasn't been active lately. 
It would be wrong to assume he got or did not get the invitation.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

huzefa ... no traces found on the forum after aug 6th or 7th .. if some one find some thing pls let us know


----------



## Deepshikha

*Invitation*

I filed the EOI on 13th Dec - what is the waiting time for receiving the Invitation. Should I expect around 4 months.. ray2:

2613 | IELTS : 7 Sep R:8 L:8 S:8 W:7.5|ACS +ve: 12 Dec|EOI: 14 Dec | Invitation :??


----------



## anthoney

Deepshikha said:


> I filed the EOI on 13th Dec - what is the waiting time for receiving the Invitation. Should I expect around 4 months.. ray2:
> 
> 2613 | IELTS : 7 Sep R:8 L:8 S:8 W:7.5|ACS +ve: 12 Dec|EOI: 14 Dec | Invitation :??


How many points have you scored?


----------



## King_of_the_ring

yaadein hain .. shikway hain ... aur batay hain 

yaadein yaad aatee hain .. yadein kisi chalay janay kay baad aatee hain .. yaadein woh yaadeiin


----------



## waqas.jk

huzefa85 said:


> Well, his (Simple_Man) last activity on the forum was 21st October. So he hasn't been active lately.
> It would be wrong to assume he got or did not get the invitation.


Yes, that is the reason i am still not sure about EOI cutoff date. :noidea:


----------



## Jean Noel

Hello all,

I'm in a confuse situation, I did EOI for 189 and also added 190 in same EOI for WA SS because while checking again the ACS report they used the word "after" I understood there is a risk to lose points on work experience and get visa refuse. I got invite from WA and lodged the application and while they are processing my application I received the invitation for 189. Now my EOI is locked, WA is unable to assess my application. Moreover, the occupation has been restricted. If I withdraw the current EOI and submit a new EOI WA will not invite until they complete the review for the occupation, which may also be removed from list. I can't link my previous invite with a new EOI. 

I thought that the first invite from WA SS will have the priority while I leave the 189 to expire. I don't want to proceed with the 189, can I call DIAC to ask to drop the 189 and unlock the EOI?

kindly advise.
Thanks


----------



## Deepshikha

anthoney said:


> How many points have you scored?


I have scored 60 points and applied for 189 Visa..


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Deepshikha said:


> I filed the EOI on 13th Dec - what is the waiting time for receiving the Invitation. Should I expect around 4 months.. ray2:
> 
> 2613 | IELTS : 7 Sep R:8 L:8 S:8 W:7.5|ACS +ve: 12 Dec|EOI: 14 Dec | Invitation :??


hello deepshika, current trend if is taken into consideration, you may expect an invitation in the month of April or may, 2014. However, i guess that the number of candidates lodged EOI's between August and December may not be too much and hence the dates will move rapidly in the upcoming rounds. Hence, you may expect an invite in the second round of March, 2014. In short, your month may be March or April or may, 2014.


----------



## rAussie

nirman91 said:


> Wow good news bud . Congrats . I applied as analyst programmer a week back . U think there is hope ? Also what's ur points breakdown ?


I cant comment conclusively about your chances. Going by the trend, a person with 60 points would get an invitation in about 3 months. Hopefully, the lag time will reduce in the times to come.

My points break down:

Age: 30
Education: 15
IELTS: 10
Experience: 15


----------



## rAussie

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello there, congrats. i am glad that you passed through one of the biggest hurdles of PR visa process and wish you all the best for getting visa grant soon.


Thanks Sathiya for going out of your way to help others.
Appreciate it.

Now that I crossed the invitation hurdle, is there any specific thread that I can keep track of in this forum to help me with the next stages?


----------



## Kavya9

Hi Friends,

I have done my ACS and lodged EOI last month. ACS has considered my experience from August 2005, which is 8 years+. Due to my health condition, i am planning to resign the job now. Will it effect EOI? If i stop working i need to fill end date of the present job in EOI and i will not be working. Will it have any effect to get selected in EOI and to get visa? Please suggest.

Thanks & regards,
Kavya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

rAussie said:


> Thanks Sathiya for going out of your way to help others.
> Appreciate it.
> 
> Now that I crossed the invitation hurdle, is there any specific thread that I can keep track of in this forum to help me with the next stages?


Hello friend, thanks for your appreciation. actually people's applause works as tonic. check out below links for various stages of immigration.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/27683-pcc-india.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/284402-preparation-medicals.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...meds-referred-finalized-november-onwards.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/196210-2013-189-190-visa-applicants.html

the above links have mountain of information that you may be eagerly looking for.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Kavya9 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have done my ACS and lodged EOI last month. ACS has considered my experience from August 2005, which is 8 years+. Due to my health condition, i am planning to resign the job now. Will it effect EOI? If i stop working i need to fill end date of the present job in EOI and i will not be working. Will it have any effect to get selected in EOI and to get visa? Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Kavya


Kavya, no, it will not at all influence your invite in any ways. See, DIAC considers only last 10 years of work experience to award a candidate PR visa. Whether you are currently employed or not does have nothing to do with the invite but the only thing that impacts is your total points. However, ensure that you update the end date of current employer immediately after you relieved from your present company.


----------



## Kavya9

sathiyaseelan said:


> Kavya, no, it will not at all influence your invite in any ways. See, DIAC considers only last 10 years of work experience to award a candidate PR visa. Whether you are currently employed or not does have nothing to do with the invite but the only thing that impacts is your total points. However, ensure that you update the end date of current employer immediately after you relieved from your present company.



Means if i resign and dont work for 1 year, will it reduce 5 points? Because ACS has considered 8 years out of 10years till now. After 1 year, out of 10 years, 9 year experience I would have. And 9yrs - 2 yrs = 7 years will be my relevant experience.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Kavya9 said:


> Means if i resign and dont work for 1 year, will it reduce 5 points? Because ACS has considered 8 years out of 10years till now. After 1 year, out of 10 years, 9 year experience I would have. And 9yrs - 2 yrs = 7 years will be my relevant experience.


Kavya, you are barking up the wrong tree (ha ha ha ha). DIAC awards points only for recent 10 years. if a candidate is no longer employed for 1 year, for example, his number of years will for sure, be moved 1 year ahead. in your case, as you already have 10 years of experience, out of which 8 years have been considered by ACS. This 8 years will remain the same until you complete 10 years be you are employed or not. So, your points for work experience remains the same until then (2016, in your case). Because, this 8 years are the skilled and relevant and the additional 1 year while you are off work will be added to it making it 9 years only. So, there will be no change in pots for work experience.

example, after 1 year, 9 years-1 yr=8 years and the years deducted by ACS has no influence on this point. after 2 years (if employed), 10 years-2 years=8 years, after 3 years (if unemployed) 0 years-3 years=7 years and you will loose 5 points under this situation. in short, you may expect the deduction of 5 points if you are unemployed for 3 years in recent 10 years.


----------



## emran

I have lived in UK for 4 years doing my studies and now I am in Saudi Arabia for 1 year for Work. Do you think I need PCC from UK and Saudia?


----------



## nirman91

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello deepshika, current trend if is taken into consideration, you may expect an invitation in the month of April or may, 2014. However, i guess that the number of candidates lodged EOI's between August and December may not be too much and hence the dates will move rapidly in the upcoming rounds. Hence, you may expect an invite in the second round of March, 2014. In short, your month may be March or April or may, 2014.



heybud i think i am in the same position as deepshika . i applied for eoi on 22nd november but updated to analsyt programer on 12th decembe without points being changed ..so whats my visa date of effect ?


----------



## nirman91

rAussie said:


> I cant comment conclusively about your chances. Going by the trend, a person with 60 points would get an invitation in about 3 months. Hopefully, the lag time will reduce in the times to come.
> 
> My points break down:
> 
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> IELTS: 10
> Experience: 15


humm thanks buddy . you give me hope. i applied for eoi on 2nd november. so hipefully in the next few month should get an invite ...hopefully....
it was a good thing i changed my assessment from ICT business analsyt to analyst programmer.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nirman91 said:


> heybud i think i am in the same position as deepshika . i applied for eoi on 22nd november but updated to analsyt programer on 12th decembe without points being changed ..so whats my visa date of effect ?


your visa date of effect should not be changed. in your case, it must be 22nd November, 2013. you, yourself can check this by clicking links situated in EOI home page. Clicking "points breakdown and EOI will redirect you to the pdf files where you can see this visa date of effect.


----------



## nirman91

sathiyaseelan said:


> your visa date of effect should not be changed. in your case, it must be 22nd November, 2013. you, yourself can check this by clicking links situated in EOI home page. Clicking "points breakdown and EOI will redirect you to the pdf files where you can see this visa date of effect.


so does the visa date of effect help in way with the pro rata basis with 60 points ? ..honest opinion ...

also sathiya you have way more knowledge than the *no offence -immigration agents" . .... glad i am in this forum ...only regret is that if i joined this forum last year i would have recieved my PR by now


----------



## nirman91

rAussie said:


> I cant comment conclusively about your chances. Going by the trend, a person with 60 points would get an invitation in about 3 months. Hopefully, the lag time will reduce in the times to come.
> 
> My points break down:
> 
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> IELTS: 10
> Experience: 15



hopefully bro. i heard there was a lot of invitation till august but what makes you think there has been less aplication bewen august and december ?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nirman91 said:


> so does the visa date of effect help in way with the pro rata basis with 60 points ? ..honest opinion ...
> 
> also sathiya you have way more knowledge than the *no offence -immigration agents" . .... glad i am in this forum ...only regret is that if i joined this forum last year i would have recieved my PR by now


hi nirma,

yes, you are right. here you go. See, invites are sent by skill select based on points held by the candidates. i mean, the one who holds more points for instance, 70, will be invited prior to the other who holds less points (65 points, for instance). 

However, visa date plays a crucial role if two candidates have same points (60 points, 261313 code) in which case the one having earlier visa date of effect will be invited before the skill select picks up the other candidate having recent visa date. 

hope you understands now. By the way, thanks a lot for your appreciation. But, i don't have that much knowledge compared to an immigration agent. There are many more people, especially, moderators such as _shel, etc. who have exceptional information regarding the immigration to Aussie.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## asimak77

Dear all,

I have a question for senior members and experienced people here. I have passed through ACS stage (successfully) with new rules where they deducted 4 years from my experience of 10 years and counted only 3 years (and declared 3 years as in-assessable due to insufficient proofs) hence gave me only 5 points for that factor. I passed IELTS with 7.0 aggregate and 7.0 in each module. I submitted EOI on 28th October and sent docs to NSW for SS on 11th Nov 2013. Now my question / problem is that when submitting EOI, I entered my full experience of almost 10 years (valid & genuine experience with job letters). Please tell me do I need to edit my EOI and enter only the experience that ACS counted as valid or should I let it go as it is ? What I assume is:
1) They will ignore rest of experience automatically and will only give me points for 3 years of experience
2) They won't ask me to provide proof for full 10 years experience 
3) My SS aaplication won't be rejected, based on false claims.

please advise what should I do? I still have time to modify my EOI as NSW has not made any decision about it as yet.

-Ahmed


----------



## sathiyaseelan

asimak77 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have a question for senior members and experienced people here. I have passed through ACS stage (successfully) with new rules where they deducted 4 years from my experience of 10 years and counted only 3 years (and declared 3 years as in-assessable due to insufficient proofs) hence gave me only 5 points for that factor. I passed IELTS with 7.0 aggregate and 7.0 in each module. I submitted EOI on 28th October and sent docs to NSW for SS on 11th Nov 2013. Now my question / problem is that when submitting EOI, I entered my full experience of almost 10 years (valid & genuine experience with job letters). Please tell me do I need to edit my EOI and enter only the experience that ACS counted as valid or should I let it go as it is ? What I assume is:
> 1) They will ignore rest of experience automatically and will only give me points for 3 years of experience
> 2) They won't ask me to provide proof for full 10 years experience
> 3) My SS aaplication won't be rejected, based on false claims.
> 
> please advise what should I do? I still have time to modify my EOI as NSW has not made any decision about it as yet.
> 
> -Ahmed


hello buddy,

You must claim points only for the work experience assessed as skilled and relevant by ACS. If you entered all your experience and claimed that they are skilled and relevant, then be ready to face visa rejection, i am sorry to say this. However, luckily, you have time to edit your eoi. Now, act fast.

Check the below things first of all.

1. Did you select all 10 years of experience as skilled and relevant to nominated occupation? If so, go back to eoi and select the previous experience as unskilled and non-relevant for the experience that is only 3 years for you. 

2. Skill select and eoi are automated systems and calculate points based on the entries made by you. so, you must ensure that you enter the details correctly and accurately. skill select will not ignore your previous experience and it manipulates points for that as well on condition that you selected that as skilled and relevant.

3. this immigration system is transparent and interdependent. Any state can go back and check the experience and even education assessed by authorities. So, don't assume everything yourself. please don't play with immigration system. i am saying this because of many visa rejections experienced by people and i care for everyone as this involves huge money, time and efforts.

do let me know clearly what and how you entered your work experience in eoi against that was evaluated by acs.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## nectar_s

I got invitation today..

Hi Sathiya

Thanks for your prediciton. You should better change your profession to Migration consultant.As u stated, i received invite today..

Keep up your research spirit.


----------



## muralirangana

Congrats Nectar_s.

Sathiya prediction is always true...





nectar_s said:


> I got invitation today..
> 
> Hi Sathiya
> 
> Thanks for your prediciton. You should better change your profession to Migration consultant.As u stated, i received invite today..
> 
> Keep up your research spirit.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nectar_s said:


> I got invitation today..
> 
> Hi Sathiya
> 
> Thanks for your prediciton. You should better change your profession to Migration consultant.As u stated, i received invite today..
> 
> Keep up your research spirit.


hi nectar, firstly, congratulations for passing through one of the significant hurdles in the way to immigrate to aussie. Thanks a lot for your wishes and advice for me to change my profession. in fact., i have the same thought after landing in aussie. Let me get visa first and then i can decide. anyway, i am glad for you.


----------



## sunnyboi

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello buddy,
> 
> You must claim points only for the work experience assessed as skilled and relevant by ACS. If you entered all your experience and claimed that they are skilled and relevant, then be ready to face visa rejection, i am sorry to say this. However, luckily, you have time to edit your eoi. Now, act fast.
> 
> Check the below things first of all.
> 
> 1. Did you select all 10 years of experience as skilled and relevant to nominated occupation? If so, go back to eoi and select the previous experience as unskilled and non-relevant for the experience that is only 3 years for you.
> 
> 2. Skill select and eoi are automated systems and calculate points based on the entries made by you. so, you must ensure that you enter the details correctly and accurately. skill select will not ignore your previous experience and it manipulates points for that as well on condition that you selected that as skilled and relevant.
> 
> 3. this immigration system is transparent and interdependent. Any state can go back and check the experience and even education assessed by authorities. So, don't assume everything yourself. please don't play with immigration system. i am saying this because of many visa rejections experienced by people and i care for everyone as this involves huge money, time and efforts.
> 
> do let me know clearly what and how you entered your work experience in eoi against that was evaluated by acs.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


I have a very similar question. While applying for EOI, I submitted the work experience after ACS's deduction, which is true. However, in NSW state form, I have filled complete details of my work experience(I still haven't submitted the form though). Please let me know if I need to change it to equivalent of ACS's deducted timeline.


----------



## asimak77

Hi Sathiya,

Thanks for your detailed reply first. Your reply makes a lot of sense. I was in misunderstanding that immigration system will only give you points for which you'll provide proof and rest will be ignored. As I have ACS +ive result and make a valid 55+(5 of SS) points application. However, you seems to be correct here. I'll modify my EOI and will update you. If you still think I am on wrong track, please guide me. I don't want to ruin my efforts and investment so far.

-Ahmed




sathiyaseelan said:


> hello buddy,
> 
> You must claim points only for the work experience assessed as skilled and relevant by ACS. If you entered all your experience and claimed that they are skilled and relevant, then be ready to face visa rejection, i am sorry to say this. However, luckily, you have time to edit your eoi. Now, act fast.
> 
> Check the below things first of all.
> 
> 1. Did you select all 10 years of experience as skilled and relevant to nominated occupation? If so, go back to eoi and select the previous experience as unskilled and non-relevant for the experience that is only 3 years for you.
> 
> 2. Skill select and eoi are automated systems and calculate points based on the entries made by you. so, you must ensure that you enter the details correctly and accurately. skill select will not ignore your previous experience and it manipulates points for that as well on condition that you selected that as skilled and relevant.
> 
> 3. this immigration system is transparent and interdependent. Any state can go back and check the experience and even education assessed by authorities. So, don't assume everything yourself. please don't play with immigration system. i am saying this because of many visa rejections experienced by people and i care for everyone as this involves huge money, time and efforts.
> 
> do let me know clearly what and how you entered your work experience in eoi against that was evaluated by acs.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


----------



## asimak77

Dear Sathiya,

For the safe side I've updated my EOI so now it is calculating my points total as 60 (including SS). But, I am a little confused and to some extent scared of a few things. I hope you can satisfy my questions. Let me tell you what my actual experience is :

My Actual Experience is 10.5 years in 2 companies as below:
1. Company-1 : Fom July-2003 to to Dec-2005 (Started as Systems Engineer and ended as Sr.System Engineer)
2. Company-2 : From Jan-2006 to current (Started as Sr.Sysetems Engineer to current position of IT Manager)

Now, the situation is, ACS deducted 4 years of my experience with company-2 (started considering experience from January 2010) and counted only 3 years and few months. And discarded my experience with company-1 altogether based on insufficient documentary evidence. so I only get 5 points from experience.

In EOI, they ask for employment history of past 10 years. I previously listed here my full history as above. The actual one that I possess (regarless of what ACS considered). And that calculated my claimed points as 70. But after you advised me to change that, I have edited it as follows:

Total relevant experience (modified) entered is : from 01-Jan-2010 to to-date (from company-2)
Total non-relevant experience (modified) entered is : from July-2003 to Dec-2006 (from company-1)

Now my EOI is showing 60 equal points including SS points. Does that seem ok now ? I have a few questions here:

In NSW state application, i sent documents & proofs of my actual experience (not the one ACS considered), is that OK or my nomination will be rejected ?
What about gaps (as they appear in my experience now) in EOI ? Like in company-2 I've been working since Jan-2006 but I've modified it as Jan-2010 till now. What about 4 years experience that I am not showing ?
At later stage during Visa application (If I reach till that far) What documentary proof I may be required to produce ?

- Ahmed


----------



## itstudent1985

*Visa App*

Hi Sathiya,

First of all thanks a lot for your usual support,

I am filling my evisa application. On your advise in my employment history i have mentioned my job start date from 1st october 2009 although my actual job started from 1 oct 2007.

Now there is another question.
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

My situation is that in the past 1-1.5 year i have visited qatar 4-5 times on business work visa for 2-3 months due to ongoing company projects. Should i mention all my dates here?

Thanks/Regards


----------



## King_of_the_ring

itstudent1985 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> First of all thanks a lot for your usual support,
> 
> I am filling my evisa application. On your advise in my employment history i have mentioned my job start date from 1st october 2009 although my actual job started from 1 oct 2007.
> 
> Now there is another question.
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> 
> My situation is that in the past 1-1.5 year i have visited qatar 4-5 times on business work visa for 2-3 months due to ongoing company projects. Should i mention all my dates here?
> 
> Thanks/Regards


Which company did u go to Qatar   ?

Sounds suspicious


----------



## psrao123

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi sohel, Don't worry buddy. See, your invite may be delayed yet for sure, can't be denied. I guess the invitation might have ended on 11th or 12th of August due to overflow of candidates lodging EOI's as July, august and september, are the start months of a program year. For sure, you will get an invite in next round, until then, be patient and say all is well.


Hi..one of my friends applied under 261313..with 60 points..on 18th October. Going by the current trend, is it going to be till End of March?

Any prediction. He is little tensed.


----------



## nirman91

Vic ss rejected as I don't have experience ... Dissapointedb... Only hope is 189


----------



## akthare

Hi Saathiya/Expats,

I want to thank you from the bottom of my heart for all the guidance and support extended in this forum.

Just checked my emails today and found invite email. I applied for ICT BusinessAnalyst (261111).
on 20-09-2013.

Well, with each and every new stage, comes new hindrances. So here I am with few more queries.

1. Can we go for medical test without paying visa fees or without submitting the application?
2. For PCC, I need reference letter of invite here in Singapore. Is there any such letter of invite or email is the only thing we have?
3. While I was applying for visa, thetare is an application of 17 pages. I have filled in but not yet submitted. I was no where asked to attached the documents. I am going in right direction?
Is it that after my application is submitted then only I will get links to attach document?

Has any one in this forum got his medicals and PCC done in Singapore?


Thanks and Regards,
AKT.


----------



## bu_usa

Hi Saathiya,

Your prompt response and appreciation of other forum members encourage me to ask few questions which would help me get some clarity.

Q1 - I have seen members changing their occupations post the assessment midway. To change the occupation does one has to get the assessmet done again for new occupation(eg. from ACS)? If I change my occupation from 261111(ICT business analyst) to 135112 (ICT project manager),
1. Do I need reassessment from ACS?
2. I know 135112 in CSOL, but few takers. would it be helpful in my case?

Q2 - Under my present mentioned status below, what are my chances and by when can I expect an invite?

Thank you once again.

Kind Regards
Bash

IELTS: 10 , ACS + :261111 - Business Analyst, EOI (65 PTS):filed on 17/11/13 under ICT BA


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bu_usa said:


> Hi Saathiya,
> 
> Your prompt response and appreciation of other forum members encourage me to ask few questions which would help me get some clarity.
> 
> Q1 - I have seen members changing their occupations post the assessment midway. To change the occupation does one has to get the assessmet done again for new occupation(eg. from ACS)? If I change my occupation from 261111(ICT business analyst) to 135112 (ICT project manager),
> 1. Do I need reassessment from ACS?
> 2. I know 135112 in CSOL, but few takers. would it be helpful in my case?
> 
> Q2 - Under my present mentioned status below, what are my chances and by when can I expect an invite?
> 
> Thank you once again.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Bash
> 
> IELTS: 10 , ACS + :261111 - Business Analyst, EOI (65 PTS):filed on 17/11/13 under ICT BA


hi buddy,

if one changes his occupation from one profile to another that are completely different from one another, then, yes, he needs to get skills assessment for new work experience. 

However, if one changes his employer on contrition that the responsibilities are one and the same, then no need to get skills assessment for new employment if he can prove his new experience through submission of current monthly pay-slips, form-16, IT documents, new reference letter from present company etc. (whichever applicable).

holding 65 pints is, without doubts, is a good thing for you. Looking at the current trend of invitation of candidates under your occupation, you may expect an invite in the month of April, or May, 2014. But, you may be if bit lucky enough, you may get an invite in the month of March, 2014 also. by and large, DIAC comes to invites low pointers in the later months of a program year due to reduction in competition. So, no need to worry about it.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## tracekd

akthare said:


> Hi Saathiya/Expats,
> 
> I want to thank you from the bottom of my heart for all the guidance and support extended in this forum.
> 
> Just checked my emails today and found invite email. I applied for ICT BusinessAnalyst (261111).
> on 20-09-2013.
> 
> Well, with each and every new stage, comes new hindrances. So here I am with few more queries.
> 
> 1. Can we go for medical test without paying visa fees or without submitting the application?
> 2. For PCC, I need reference letter of invite here in Singapore. Is there any such letter of invite or email is the only thing we have?
> 3. While I was applying for visa, thetare is an application of 17 pages. I have filled in but not yet submitted. I was no where asked to attached the documents. I am going in right direction?
> Is it that after my application is submitted then only I will get links to attach document?
> 
> Has any one in this forum got his medicals and PCC done in Singapore?
> 
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> AKT.


1. Yes you can. However, if you can wait till you pay fees, then after fee payment you will get a HAP id which will make your medical processing faster.
2. If you login into your skillselect, and then navigate to correspondence tab. You'll see a correspondence from DIAC. (not sure if in email you receive any pdf or not but this pdf in skillselect is a formal doc)
3. Yes. Once you pay visa fee, you'll be asked to upload docs. Go ahead and pay visa fees if you're confirtable.

Not sure of medical and pcc in S'pore. 

All the best with your application and keep us posted on development. I am also in the same boat as yours .


----------



## nectar_s

1) If in case, iam not able to produce the documents before 60 days, well aware that it gets expired, what is the chance that i will be called in next round of invitation. 

2) i just joined the new company a couple of days before, i didnt mention anything about it in EOI, do i need to mention it anywhere in the Visa lodge section

3) next forecoming steps to file Visa, any thread or tips would be helpful


----------



## sathiyaseelan

akthare said:


> Hi Saathiya/Expats,
> 
> I want to thank you from the bottom of my heart for all the guidance and support extended in this forum.
> 
> Just checked my emails today and found invite email. I applied for ICT BusinessAnalyst (261111).
> on 20-09-2013.
> 
> Well, with each and every new stage, comes new hindrances. So here I am with few more queries.
> 
> 1. Can we go for medical test without paying visa fees or without submitting the application?
> 2. For PCC, I need reference letter of invite here in Singapore. Is there any such letter of invite or email is the only thing we have?
> 3. While I was applying for visa, thetare is an application of 17 pages. I have filled in but not yet submitted. I was no where asked to attached the documents. I am going in right direction?
> Is it that after my application is submitted then only I will get links to attach document?
> 
> Has any one in this forum got his medicals and PCC done in Singapore?
> 
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> AKT.


hi friend,

below are my answers in bold.

1. Can we go for medical test without paying visa fees or without submitting the 
application?
*Yes, you can undergo medical examination before the payment of visa application fees or even without submitting the application. However, i personally recommend you to take health check-up only after paying visa fees as the procedure to take medical examination will be a piece of cake in this case.*

2. For PCC, I need reference letter of invite here in Singapore. Is there any such letter of invite or email is the only thing we have?
*you may take the hard copies of invitation email received in your personal email id and on EOI homepage, visa application summary, receipt of visa payment. You also have to carry out your original passport,photocopies of passport during PCC stage. in this way, you can convince the authorities to offer you PCC *

3. While I was applying for visa, thetare is an application of 17 pages. I have filled in but not yet submitted. I was no where asked to attached the documents. I am going in right direction?
Is it that after my application is submitted then only I will get links to attach document?
*yes, you are on right track. Ony after visa payment, the link for attaching documents will be enabled.firstly, you need to submit visa application and then pay visa fees following that, you will be able to upload documents* 

Has any one in this forum got his medicals and PCC done in Singapore?
*sorry, you should check this with other thread called "anyone from singapore moving to Australia", i guess. Post your queries there.*

regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

psrao123 said:


> Hi..one of my friends applied under 261313..with 60 points..on 18th October. Going by the current trend, is it going to be till End of March?
> 
> Any prediction. He is little tensed.


hello there, tell him not to worry as his visa date is October, 2013, he will likely get the invitation in the month of March or April, 2014. For sure, his place is ecured already, so no issue or worries. But, i guess he may expect an invite in second round of February, 2014 also. once the results for 16/12/2013 are out, i can predict with more accuracy.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

asimak77 said:


> Dear Sathiya,
> 
> For the safe side I've updated my EOI so now it is calculating my points total as 60 (including SS). But, I am a little confused and to some extent scared of a few things. I hope you can satisfy my questions. Let me tell you what my actual experience is :
> 
> My Actual Experience is 10.5 years in 2 companies as below:
> 1. Company-1 : Fom July-2003 to to Dec-2005 (Started as Systems Engineer and ended as Sr.System Engineer)
> 2. Company-2 : From Jan-2006 to current (Started as Sr.Sysetems Engineer to current position of IT Manager)
> 
> Now, the situation is, ACS deducted 4 years of my experience with company-2 (started considering experience from January 2010) and counted only 3 years and few months. And discarded my experience with company-1 altogether based on insufficient documentary evidence. so I only get 5 points from experience.
> 
> In EOI, they ask for employment history of past 10 years. I previously listed here my full history as above. The actual one that I possess (regarless of what ACS considered). And that calculated my claimed points as 70. But after you advised me to change that, I have edited it as follows:
> 
> Total relevant experience (modified) entered is : from 01-Jan-2010 to to-date (from company-2)
> Total non-relevant experience (modified) entered is : from July-2003 to Dec-2006 (from company-1)
> 
> Now my EOI is showing 60 equal points including SS points. Does that seem ok now ? I have a few questions here:
> 
> In NSW state application, i sent documents & proofs of my actual experience (not the one ACS considered), is that OK or my nomination will be rejected ?
> What about gaps (as they appear in my experience now) in EOI ? Like in company-2 I've been working since Jan-2006 but I've modified it as Jan-2010 till now. What about 4 years experience that I am not showing ?
> At later stage during Visa application (If I reach till that far) What documentary proof I may be required to produce ?
> 
> - Ahmed


hello, 

What about gaps (as they appear in my experience now) in EOI ? Like in company-2 I've been working since Jan-2006 but I've modified it as Jan-2010 till now. What about 4 years experience that I am not showing ?

*add the gap of 4 years of experience as well but mark it as irrelevant. Means, for company 2, there will be two columns, one with relevant experience from Jan 2010 to date and the other with irrelevant experience from 2006 to Dec,2009. Hope you understand this clearly. in other words, you need to enter employment details twice for company 2.*

In NSW state application, i sent documents & proofs of my actual experience (not the one ACS considered), is that OK or my nomination will be rejected ?

*it is sad that your points have come down to 60 with SS. Here the solution is that you may give all employment details to NSW. But, why don't you apply for skills assessment to ACS again after gathering few more documents from company 1 so that you may get 5 or 10 more points under work experience. Also, i recommend you to get 7 or 8 bands in all sections of ielts to get 10 or 20 points for English after which you can edit EOI again and get more points which will facilitate you to get invite immediately..* 

At later stage during Visa application (If I reach till that far) What documentary proof I may be required to produce ?

*form 16, IT returns, offer letter, experience letter, letter of job description, relieving letter, pay slips, salary certificate, recommendation letter, etc. whichever applicable.*

regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nectar_s said:


> 1) If in case, iam not able to produce the documents before 60 days, well aware that it gets expired, what is the chance that i will be called in next round of invitation.
> 
> 2) i just joined the new company a couple of days before, i didnt mention anything about it in EOI, do i need to mention it anywhere in the Visa lodge section
> 
> 3) next forecoming steps to file Visa, any thread or tips would be helpful


hi there,

1) If in case, iam not able to produce the documents before 60 days, well aware that it gets expired, what is the chance that i will be called in next round of invitation. 

*DIAC is generous enough to give you maximum of 2 invites and if your points are good enough, you will get invite immeidtaely in the round that will occur after the expiry of your first invite.*

2) i just joined the new company a couple of days before, i didnt mention anything about it in EOI, do i need to mention it anywhere in the Visa lodge section

*No, you don't need to. here the bottom line is that the credentials mentioned in eoi should match with that of visa application. So, in your case, it is "no".*

3) next forecoming steps to file Visa, any thread or tips would be helpful
*
check out my previous posts and pages in this thread.
*
sathiya


----------



## kimh

Hello All,

I got a positive ACS assessment and would be applying for Vic SS now. However, I am a little worried about the 'Financial Capacity'. I will be moving with my husband and a kid and therefore need to show about 40000 AUD. Would really appreciate if you can clarify the below:

1. How and in what form can I show this amount (Cash/property/FDs/Gold etc)?
2. Do I need to submit the actual prrofs of the funds available at any time? Do they actually verify them?

Please suggest
Kimh


----------



## avinashmusic

*A clause*



sathiyaseelan said:


> hello there, tell him not to worry as his visa date is October, 2013, he will likely get the invitation in the month of March or April, 2014. For sure, his place is ecured already, so no issue or worries. But, i guess he may expect an invite in second round of February, 2014 also. once the results for 16/12/2013 are out, i can predict with more accuracy.


Hi Sathiya, 

On the same boat. EOI: Oct 25th. When will the results come out for 16th Dec?
Is it like all the EOIs filed will receive an invitation sooner or later?
Is there a contstraint where in a person will not get an invitation?

Such questions arise because, immi.gov.au employs new rules all of a sudden to filter immigrants. Will there be any rule that will filter those who have applied EOIs?

I apologize for my Pessimism


----------



## amandawilliams

Hi expatforum folks,

I seem to have hit a roadblock. My PCC has been issued with my married name, however the CO has asked that the PCC list out my maiden name and has asked me to get a new PCC done.

I visited the Passport office today but they say that the PCC is given in a standard format and that they mention only the current name which is listed in my current passport on the PCC report, so I don't know what I need to do now.

Can someone please let me know if they had similar issue. Need help from you guys on this. Thanks in advance!

Regards,
Amanda


----------



## itstudent1985

King_of_the_ring said:


> Which company did u go to Qatar   ?
> 
> Sounds suspicious



The sponsor of my visa is Qatar Datamation Systems and company is KalSoft Karachi. why it sounds suspicious?


----------



## itstudent1985

Hi Sathiya,

Posting again in case you missed my post

First of all thanks a lot for your usual support,

I am filling my evisa application. On your advise in my employment history i have mentioned my job start date from 1st october 2009 although my actual job started from 1 oct 2007.

Now there is another question.
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

My situation is that in the past 1-1.5 year i have visited qatar 4-5 times on business work visa for 2-3 months due to ongoing company projects. Should i mention all my dates here?

Thanks/Regards


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

itstudent1985 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Posting again in case you missed my post
> 
> First of all thanks a lot for your usual support,
> 
> I am filling my evisa application. On your advise in my employment history i have mentioned my job start date from 1st october 2009 although my actual job started from 1 oct 2007.
> 
> Now there is another question.
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> 
> My situation is that in the past 1-1.5 year i have visited qatar 4-5 times on business work visa for 2-3 months due to ongoing company projects. Should i mention all my dates here?
> 
> Thanks/Regards


Yes, mention all the details of travel. Also, I think if your stay is more than 12 months in the country you need to get the PCC also from the country you stayed. Not sure if the duration of stay is like 12 months in 1 trip or cumulative of all trips.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

avinashmusic said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> On the same boat. EOI: Oct 25th. When will the results come out for 16th Dec?
> Is it like all the EOIs filed will receive an invitation sooner or later?
> Is there a contstraint where in a person will not get an invitation?
> 
> Such questions arise because, immi.gov.au employs new rules all of a sudden to filter immigrants. Will there be any rule that will filter those who have applied EOIs?
> 
> I apologize for my Pessimism


friend, first of all, wash your pessimism out from your mind. the results for 16 December, 2013 may be published within a week after each invite round. Hence, you may get the reports available in skill select on coming Monday.

No, not all EOI's will receive invites. Eoi's will be invited till the ceilings are met. when a candidate can expect an invite varies from one case to another and to be precise, on occupation to another. We can't predict too much.

Don't be negative about a situation that a person may not be invited, may be for this year. but, in next program year that commence on July, 2014, he will be prioritized for invite. So, don't pour negativity here.

Even god also doesn't know when and what will be the new rules implemented by DIAC. (ha ha ha). so, don't get loaded that headache into your mind.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

kimh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got a positive ACS assessment and would be applying for Vic SS now. However, I am a little worried about the 'Financial Capacity'. I will be moving with my husband and a kid and therefore need to show about 40000 AUD. Would really appreciate if you can clarify the below:
> 
> 1. How and in what form can I show this amount (Cash/property/FDs/Gold etc)?
> 2. Do I need to submit the actual prrofs of the funds available at any time? Do they actually verify them?
> 
> Please suggest
> Kimh


hi kim,

1. Nine times out of ten, cash deposits in banks are shown and bank statements displaying the current balance displayed in equivalent Australian dollars in your account may suffice but ensure that you get this document on bank's letterhead.

2. You have to colour scan the bank statements and upload them online. By and large, states don't verify the financial capacity. however, to be on safe side, i would like to recommend you to keep the balance in your banks at least from the time of your invite till the visa grant.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## kimh

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi kim,
> 
> 1. Nine times out of ten, cash deposits in banks are shown and bank statements displaying the current balance displayed in equivalent Australian dollars in your account may suffice but ensure that you get this document on bank's letterhead.
> 
> 2. You have to colour scan the bank statements and upload them online. By and large, states don't verify the financial capacity. however, to be on safe side, i would like to recommend you to keep the balance in your banks at least from the time of your invite till the visa grant.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

Apologies for pouring more questions here, but do I need to upload these scanned copies with my SS application?

My concern is that I dont have that much cash (comes out to be 22 Lakhs INR)


----------



## tarunar1

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi kim,
> 
> 1. Nine times out of ten, cash deposits in banks are shown and bank statements displaying the current balance displayed in equivalent Australian dollars in your account may suffice but ensure that you get this document on bank's letterhead.
> 
> 2. You have to colour scan the bank statements and upload them online. By and large, states don't verify the financial capacity. however, to be on safe side, i would like to recommend you to keep the balance in your banks at least from the time of your invite till the visa grant.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Hi Expert's, i applied for my visa in 2009 which got rejected in 2012 for not meeting the points. I have got my acs results (fresh for 2013). I wish to apply for NSW SS early next year, will there be any issues for SS or even when i apply for visa after the grant from NSW?? Please clarify.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

kimh said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Apologies for pouring more questions here, but do I need to upload these scanned copies with my SS application?
> 
> My concern is that I dont have that much cash (comes out to be 22 Lakhs INR)


No need provide proof of finance with SS application. I filed Vic SS and EOI without any doc proving my financial status. Got approval and EOI too..


----------



## kimh

ratnesh.nagori said:


> No need provide proof of finance with SS application. I filed Vic SS and EOI without any doc proving my financial status. Got approval and EOI too..


Thanks Ratnesh!


----------



## itstudent1985

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Yes, mention all the details of travel. Also, I think if your stay is more than 12 months in the country you need to get the PCC also from the country you stayed. Not sure if the duration of stay is like 12 months in 1 trip or cumulative of all trips.


In case of comulative stay do i still need to get pcc?


----------



## asimak77

Hi,

I am truly grateful that you spend so much of your time in sorting out my problem and suggesting a solution that makes sense as well. It is rarely seen now a days.

Regarding my question no. 1, I understand what you are saying and it makes sense as well. I'll divide my experience with company-2 in two parts earlier will be non-relevant and later-to-current will be relevant.

Regarding NSW SS application, my points have come down to 60, but this meets the threshold set for this visa type, so I m not worried too much about that. I've already 7.0 in each band of IELTS and getting 10 points for that. 8 in each band is simply out of question for me  I know my limits
going to ACS again for re-assessment and waiting for another 4 months is too much of time. I am sure before that if every thing goes fine, I'll get nomination and Visa both. DOES ACS offer any quick process for ex-applicants to go through their applications to re-assess?

In my 3rd question, what I actually wanted to ask was, in my VISA application, do I need to provide proof for only what I wrote in EOI or proof for full employment history ?

-Ahmed


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> No need provide proof of finance with SS application. I filed Vic SS and EOI without any doc proving my financial status. Got approval and EOI too..


hello ratnesh, you might have got sponsorship successfully from VIC. However, providing the proofs for finance with state sponsorship application strengthens your application which lead to approval without any issues. Even, DIAC may ask you to showcase your evidences for financial capacity in any stage after visa application lodgement, although this verification may occur once in a blue moon.

if you are unlucky, you may witness this process by either the state or DIAC or both. If kim runs out of money, she may show 11 lacs in one bank and after getting bank statement from them, you can deposit it to another bank that you hold and do the same. In this way, you may have proofs though this may be kept as last resort.


----------



## jiser911

sathiyaseelan said:


> friend, first of all, wash your pessimism out from your mind. the results for 16 December, 2013 may be published within a week after each invite round. Hence, you may get the reports available in skill select on coming Monday.
> 
> No, not all EOI's will receive invites. Eoi's will be invited till the ceilings are met. when a candidate can expect an invite varies from one case to another and to be precise, on occupation to another. We can't predict too much.
> 
> Don't be negative about a situation that a person may not be invited, may be for this year. but, in next program year that commence on July, 2014, he will be prioritized for invite. So, don't pour negativity here.
> 
> Even god also doesn't know when and what will be the new rules implemented by DIAC. (ha ha ha). so, don't get loaded that headache into your mind.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


I would actually be surprised if 60 pointers would be invited the next coming round. Diac endorses this illogical system where people get invited every first or third Monday of the month instead of just every fortnight. Because December has five Mondays, the next invite is going to be delayed one week. In this additional week there will be people having more than sixty points submitting their eoi. Second to that there will be uni students who just finished their degree and submitting their eoi as well (the spring semester finished a while ago here and most likely they just have their acs done) I think sixty pointers will be invited again the round after next in the most optimistic scenario. 

If acs didn't require me to send in totally unrelated documents (certified copy of my bachelor degree of business administration, wtf? really?) on top of my master of information technology degree, I would have been invited the last round. Now thanks too them I have to wait for an additional month. 

Another testimony of acs drama to add up to the many. A few of my fellow students who did the exact same courses as me were able to get certified for network engineer without hassle or weird document requests, and were able to get invited straight away. When i tried to get acs certified for network engineer they said my courses were not compatible. Maybe because they requested me to send up my master degree in commerce which I denied. Probably they didn't like that. Unlike with the bachelor where it consisted at least a one or two electives in Microsoft office, this master had zero IT in it. Lost like three hundred dollars the process. 

It's a useless ripoff organisation. They currently even infiltrate to Australian colleges and force students to sign up for their stupid membership so they can take money from them too. 

--
Sorry for any grammar errors, I'm typing this on my phone.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

asimak77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am truly grateful that you spend so much of your time in sorting out my problem and suggesting a solution that makes sense as well. It is rarely seen now a days.
> 
> Regarding my question no. 1, I understand what you are saying and it makes sense as well. I'll divide my experience with company-2 in two parts earlier will be non-relevant and later-to-current will be relevant.
> 
> Regarding NSW SS application, my points have come down to 60, but this meets the threshold set for this visa type, so I m not worried too much about that. I've already 7.0 in each band of IELTS and getting 10 points for that. 8 in each band is simply out of question for me  I know my limits
> going to ACS again for re-assessment and waiting for another 4 months is too much of time. I am sure before that if every thing goes fine, I'll get nomination and Visa both. DOES ACS offer any quick process for ex-applicants to go through their applications to re-assess?
> 
> In my 3rd question, what I actually wanted to ask was, in my VISA application, do I need to provide proof for only what I wrote in EOI or proof for full employment history ?
> 
> -Ahmed


hi ahmed, 

See, applying for skills assessment again to acs may not cost you an arm and leg. You can simultaneously process existing eoi and state sponsorship if you get it. But, let's imagine the situation that your sponsorship if will be rejected, then you may have to knock the doors of another state. Else, your points will become 55 which makes you ineligible for 189 visa. 

I am sorry to mention the negative side, however, my advice to you is to explore all avenues to enhances your possibility for visa. If you are eligible for 189, no need to rely on state or region where finding jobs with good pay may be intricate. 

Yes, to some extent, ex-applicants may get skills assessment faster but, this is not confirmed one. Few of my friends have got assessment in less than the time mentioned in ACS's website. Ensure you mention previous application's number.

providing proofs for relevant and skilled employment in eoi to which you claim points for is mandatory at the time of visa application but for irrelevant and unskilled employment, it is not at all necessary although i recommend you to upload at least few documents such as experience letter, offer letter, pay slips, bank statements whatever you have. in other words, offer as many documents as possible for relevant work experience and few for irrelevant experience.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## Rizwan125

When Will Skill Select Publish Results For 16-Dec Round Invitations??????
Cut-off Date and Occupational Ceiling


----------



## jiser911

Rizwan125 said:


> When Will Skill Select Publish Results For 16-Dec Round Invitations??????
> Cut-off Date and Occupational Ceiling


The great day should either be Wednesday next week or the Wednesday thereafter.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello ratnesh, you might have got sponsorship successfully from VIC. However, providing the proofs for finance with state sponsorship application strengthens your application which lead to approval without any issues. Even, DIAC may ask you to showcase your evidences for financial capacity in any stage after visa application lodgement, although this verification may occur once in a blue moon.
> 
> if you are unlucky, you may witness this process by either the state or DIAC or both. If kim runs out of money, she may show 11 lacs in one bank and after getting bank statement from them, you can deposit it to another bank that you hold and do the same. In this way, you may have proofs though this may be kept as last resort.


thanks for giving the kind advise. I will keep that in mind and will start collecting evidence to show my finances. you are like wikipedia of this forum


----------



## kimh

ratnesh.nagori said:


> thanks for giving the kind advise. I will keep that in mind and will start collecting evidence to show my finances. you are like wikipedia of this forum


Thanks Sathiya!


----------



## nectar_s

just wondering , is showing proof of financial capacity is required only for SS applicants and not required for 189 Visa applicants 

correct me if iam wrong


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nectar_s said:


> just wondering , is showing proof of financial capacity is required only for SS applicants and not required for 189 Visa applicants
> 
> correct me if iam wrong


yes, display of financial capacity is needed only for 190 visa as the feasibility of finding a job in a limited location is really difficult to find, every state wants you to have some funds to support your stay in that state itself. That is the reason the state asks you to prove you have sufficient funds to back your and your family at least till you get a good job. 

However, on the other side of coin, 189 doesn't restrict you to search for jobs within a state or region and that's why you don't need to show any financial capacity if you choose 189 visa.


----------



## Waqarali20005

Applied for SS for NSW on 13 th December 2013......


----------



## koleth

nirman91 said:


> humm thanks buddy . you give me hope. i applied for eoi on 2nd november. so hipefully in the next few month should get an invite ...hopefully....
> it was a good thing i changed my assessment from ICT business analsyt to analyst programmer.


Hi Nirman91,
A quick query, as you have mentioned that you have changed your occupation from BA to Analyst programmer, How does this work? do we have to do the ACS again for this?

I've applied as System Analyst but my job role also include the job of a System Engineer, As you know System Analyst is the one in golden 6, is it possible for me to change the occupation from System Analyst to System Engineer. If yes then do i have to do the ACS again or can i use the same ACS that i've received for System analyst.

Waiting for your reply eagerly.......

Sathya if you could through some lights on this that would be really great.


----------



## ykps

Dear Expats,

Need a quick help here.

I've applied EOI under Software Engineer occupation. My spouse has experience of around 8 years in Retail Banking. Can I get her assessment done under Veta Assessment for that extra 5 points? Do you think it is sensible or feasible?

Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## maq_qatar

ykps said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> Need a quick help here.
> 
> I've applied EOI under Software Engineer occupation. My spouse has experience of around 8 years in Retail Banking. Can I get her assessment done under Veta Assessment for that extra 5 points? Do you think it is sensible or feasible?
> 
> Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


Hi,

You can verify from the below link > Point Test > Other Factors > Partner skills

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

where it has mentioned

*"had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation"*

Regards,


----------



## bu_usa

*Thank you*



sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> if one changes his occupation from one profile to another that are completely different from one another, then, yes, he needs to get skills assessment for new work experience.
> 
> However, if one changes his employer on contrition that the responsibilities are one and the same, then no need to get skills assessment for new employment if he can prove his new experience through submission of current monthly pay-slips, form-16, IT documents, new reference letter from present company etc. (whichever applicable).
> 
> holding 65 pints is, without doubts, is a good thing for you. Looking at the current trend of invitation of candidates under your occupation, you may expect an invite in the month of April, or May, 2014. But, you may be if bit lucky enough, you may get an invite in the month of March, 2014 also. by and large, DIAC comes to invites low pointers in the later months of a program year due to reduction in competition. So, no need to worry about it.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Thank you. I am optimistic too. However Mar'14 seems a long drag for an interest submitted in Nov. I wonder if the the occupation would hit the ceiling. Dec 2 report stated only 100 seats available to hit the ceiling... keeping my :fingerscrossed:

Would you know by your research that how many invitations goes out for each occupation during every invitation rounds? I am trying to calculate if that 100 seats would be available by March'14


----------



## psrao123

Hi Sathiya or JRE...
any prediction for EOI receive date for 18th October - 2613 - 60Points.?


----------



## ykps

Thanks mate, So the last hope too has fizzled out . Now I have no option but to wait for the invitation at it's own sweet pace...



maq_qatar said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can verify from the below link > Point Test > Other Factors > Partner skills
> 
> Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)
> 
> where it has mentioned
> 
> *"had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation"*
> 
> Regards,


----------



## amandawilliams

I havnt received many responses on this. Pls guide if someone had faced similar situation:

My PCC has been issued with my married name, however the CO has asked that the PCC should also list out my maiden name (along with current name) and has asked me to get a new PCC done.

I visited the Passport office today but they say that the PCC is given in a standard format and that they mention only the current name which is listed in my current passport on the PCC report, so I don't know what I need to do now.

Can someone please let me know if they had similar issue. Need help from you guys on this. Thanks in advance!

Regards,
Amanda


----------



## sathiyaseelan

psrao123 said:


> Hi Sathiya or JRE...
> any prediction for EOI receive date for 18th October - 2613 - 60Points.?


hello friend, after having a glance on current invite trend, you may likely get an invite in the month of March, or April 2014. However, you may expect a bit luck in second round of February, 2014. With results of last round that was held on 16/12/2013 in skill select' website, we can get more accurate predictions. However, for sure, you will get an invite.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bu_usa said:


> Thank you. I am optimistic too. However Mar'14 seems a long drag for an interest submitted in Nov. I wonder if the the occupation would hit the ceiling. Dec 2 report stated only 100 seats available to hit the ceiling... keeping my :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Would you know by your research that how many invitations goes out for each occupation during every invitation rounds? I am trying to calculate if that 100 seats would be available by March'14


hi friend, as per new selection rules introduced by DIAC for inviting candidates under your occupation, the remaining seats should be available throughout the year at least until 2nd round of June, 2014. Means, equal number of people will be invited in every round, and this number is about 7-8 for your job code. 

What i mean to say is that, top 7-8 candidates (based on total points and visa date) will get invites in each round. Luckily all these seats are reserved for 189 visa only. The competition for securing an invite for your job code is high as there are good numbers of 65 pointers lodged EOI prior to you. however, you will get an invite within this program year. So, always there is ray of hope for you.

Cheers! Keep your chin up!

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

koleth said:


> Hi Nirman91,
> A quick query, as you have mentioned that you have changed your occupation from BA to Analyst programmer, How does this work? do we have to do the ACS again for this?
> 
> I've applied as System Analyst but my job role also include the job of a System Engineer, As you know System Analyst is the one in golden 6, is it possible for me to change the occupation from System Analyst to System Engineer. If yes then do i have to do the ACS again or can i use the same ACS that i've received for System analyst.
> 
> Waiting for your reply eagerly.......
> 
> Sathya if you could through some lights on this that would be really great.


yes, you need to apply for skills assessment to be done by ACS again. He actually applied EOI with the skills assessment got for Business analyst and looking at the selection trend, he though that he would not receive an invite in this yer under ICT business analyst. 

As a result, he edited the EOI having analyst programmer as the nominated occupation after receiving the skills assessment from ACS for this occupation. Now, you have to rush to CAS again with revised letter of job description matching for systems engineer so that your outcome will be or system engineer.


----------



## xpat172

Howdy,

I submitted my EOI which has date of effect of November 22 under 189 as 'Developer Programmer'. I have 60 points.

Do i have any chance of getting an invite ? From the earlier replies, it appears there is a chance of getting one in march/april.

Please correct me if i am wrong.

Thanks,


----------



## sathiyaseelan

amandawilliams said:


> I havnt received many responses on this. Pls guide if someone had faced similar situation:
> 
> My PCC has been issued with my married name, however the CO has asked that the PCC should also list out my maiden name (along with current name) and has asked me to get a new PCC done.
> 
> I visited the Passport office today but they say that the PCC is given in a standard format and that they mention only the current name which is listed in my current passport on the PCC report, so I don't know what I need to do now.
> 
> Can someone please let me know if they had similar issue. Need help from you guys on this. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda


hi amanda,

i presume one thing that you might have applied for visa with your old passport. If that is the case, then you may send the colour scanned copy of your new passport as well where your name is a new one after marriage. 

Moreover, if possible, take hard copy of the request email you received from case officer regarding PCC with old name and submit the same to PSK officials. If they denies to provide you new PCC with updated name, kindly request them to offer this refusal/explanation in their letterhead or an official document. I know this may be difficult yet you need to convince them by either threatening or begging (ha ha ha ha). Now, you can upload this document to case officer. In this way, you may convince the case officer with thins information.

sathiya


----------



## psrao123

Thanks Sathiya.
Its not for me its for my frnd.
Unfortunately mine was rejected recently due to incorrect claim of points.(60 instead of 65) I ignored the ACS date.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ykps

psrao123 said:


> Thanks Sathiya.
> Its not for me its for my frnd.
> Unfortunately mine was rejected recently due to incorrect claim of points.(60 instead of 65) I ignored the ACS date.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


Rejected in the sense they refused to refund the visa fees? If you claim lesser points when you are falling in higher bracket, there is no loss for them right? I can understand if you are overclaiming they are well within their rights. Why did they do so?


----------



## nectar_s

My understanding on visa filing:Correct if anything is wrong:

1) Once i hit the Apply visa on Skill Select, will generate TRN id after Visa payment
2) Can i do the PCC or Medicals at this stage
3) Need to create id in immi account for uploading of documents- Colour scanning of documents or notary 
documents only for relevant occupation right? 
4)once all documents are submitted, this stage is freeze or can i upload any missing documents.
5) CO will be assigned - Approval etc. ..ends with Visa Grant


----------



## thearc

Hello Senior Expat Members,

I have 2 doubts while filling the application. Thought someone could help out -

1. I will be migrating with my spouse. So what do i fill in Family Members Page (4/14)
Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?* 
Yes No
Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* 
Yes No
Will my answers be No and Yes or Yes, 1 and Yes?

2. English Language (6/14) - I have to fill in my IELTS Test Reference Number. Will it be Test Report Form No or Candidate No?

Also i had submitted for Victoria SS and had mentioned about a friend living in WA, so they had asked me to send a commitment letter which i sent yesterday. I am not sure whether they would approve or reject it, does it make sense for me to fill in EOI and share the ID with them? Please guide.

Thanks
Arc


----------



## asimak77

psrao123 said:


> Thanks Sathiya.
> Its not for me its for my frnd.
> Unfortunately mine was rejected recently due to incorrect claim of points.(60 instead of 65) I ignored the ACS date.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


Hi,

This sounds alarming! My case is quite similar to that. Would you please elaborate it a little more ? What exactly you mean by *mine was rejected recently due to incorrect claim of points.(60 instead of 65) I ignored the ACS date.*

Do you mean your actual points were 60 and you claimed 65 points ? or it was other way around ?

- Ahmed


----------



## koleth

Thanks Sathya for your prompt reply. But when i do the changes do i have to inform ACS that i've already done the Assessment as system analyst and my job role also include system engineer that is the reason that i'm re-applying the ACS or so.


----------



## australiaprvisa

psrao123 said:


> Thanks Sathiya.
> Its not for me its for my frnd.
> Unfortunately mine was rejected recently due to incorrect claim of points.(60 instead of 65) I ignored the ACS date.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


Means did you have 65 points and you have claimed for 60 or opposite like you have 60 points and claimed for 65? 

I ignored the ACS date means can you explain in detail what is the mistake of ACS date it will help us to move forward with application.


----------



## visitkangaroos

Today I recieved a positvie assessment from ACS for my wife(Software Tester -261314) as well. So for 190 my points addup to 70 and the same for my wife. I have couple of questions here

1. Can me and my wife both apply for SS from Victoria at the same time since both of us would be claiming partner points. 

2. What are the chances of getting the invite. Do they take points into account? Also anyone has an idea what are the timelines for Victoria for positive result.

3. Is there any other state open for Software Engineer - 261313 and Software Tester - 261314.

Ratnesh, Can you kindly reply to this as you have got a succesful positive outcome from Victoria.

4. Presently I can't claim 5 partner points for 189 as my wife's nominated occupation is only in CSOL, unlike mines which is in both SOL and CSOL. So I will be applying for review for my wife to be assessed under Software Engineer - 261313. Assuming I get the invite from Victoria before the review outcome, do I still have the option to update my EOI and be eligible for the invite under 189 if I get a succesful review and hence claim 5 more points for 189 which will take my tally to 65 for 189.

Sathiya as always your input are much appreciated.


----------



## anthoney

australiaprvisa said:


> Means did you have 65 points and you have claimed for 60 or opposite like you have 60 points and claimed for 65?
> 
> I ignored the ACS date means can you explain in detail what is the mistake of ACS date it will help us to move forward with application.


I think he would have claimed points for his complete experience ignoring the ACS deduction of years (skilled after this date)


----------



## kimh

Hey All,

Sorry, this could be a very basic question but a clarification would be appreciated. Is there a particular sequence in which EOI and Vic SS application should be submitted? If I submit the EOI first and SS in a week, will it be OK?

Regards,
Kimh


----------



## Ann121

Hi,

I had submitted my EOI application on 19th August and still 3 months passed and no reply.
Any idea how long will it take? My points were 60!


----------



## lvonline

Ann121 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had submitted my EOI application on 19th August and still 3 months passed and no reply.
> Any idea how long will it take? My points were 60!


In all probability, you will get your invite in the next round... So far upto 7th aug eoi submitees are invited. May be next few days are also invited... once the reports are out next Wednesday we get a picture of when the last invite was sent out.... you have waited so far, just anothrr fortnight wait should bring cheers to you.


----------



## lvonline

kimh said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Sorry, this could be a very basic question but a clarification would be appreciated. Is there a particular sequence in which EOI and Vic SS application should be submitted? If I submit the EOI first and SS in a week, will it be OK?
> 
> Regards,
> Kimh


There is no sequence as such, although Vic SS application form mandates an EOI number. No issues if you submit your SS at a later point of time. Be careful with VIC SS as there have been plenty of rejects, off late. That's the only state accepting the '6 golden occupations' that are restricted and prorated now. Check the following thread and go ahead with your VIC SS application with due diligence.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/149532-victoria-state-sponsorship.html


----------



## kimh

lvonline said:


> There is no sequence as such, although Vic SS application form mandates an EOI number. No issues if you submit your SS at a later point of time. Be careful with VIC SS as there have been plenty of rejects, off late. That's the only state accepting the '6 golden occupations' that are restricted and prorated now. Check the following thread and go ahead with your VIC SS application with due diligence.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/149532-victoria-state-sponsorship.html


Yeah, I know its the only state accepting 2613 right now. But could you please elaborate on what all points I should be careful about?

BTW - I am following the Vic ss thread.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Ann121 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had submitted my EOI application on 19th August and still 3 months passed and no reply.
> Any idea how long will it take? My points were 60!


hello there, you should be happy about your visa date as the recent invitation round that was organized on 16/12/2013 might have been ended on 12th or 11th or 12th of August, 2013 with 60 pointer as per the unofficial information and prediction from members of expat forum. hence, your visa date is very close to it which means that you may likely get an invitation in first round of January, 2014.

Moreover, the number of high scorers might be low in upcoming rounds that is another vantage for you, 60 pointers. Besides, number of invites per round under 189 visa for 2613 group is 86, that is one of the highest numbers among job groups. By taking combinations and permutations into account, i imagine that you may get an invite in the month of January, 2014 for sure. if you are lucky, you may get it in first round, else, for sure, in the second round of January, 2014. With the results for 16th December, 2013 round that will be published in skills select website, probably, on coming Monday, we can predict with better accuracy.

Cheers!


----------



## visitkangaroos

visitkangaroos said:


> Today I recieved a positvie assessment from ACS for my wife(Software Tester -261314) as well. So for 190 my points addup to 70 and the same for my wife. I have couple of questions here
> 
> 1. Can me and my wife both apply for SS from Victoria at the same time since both of us would be claiming partner points.
> 
> 2. What are the chances of getting the invite. Do they take points into account? Also anyone has an idea what are the timelines for Victoria for positive result.
> 
> 3. Is there any other state open for Software Engineer - 261313 and Software Tester - 261314.
> 
> Ratnesh, Can you kindly reply to this as you have got a succesful positive outcome from Victoria.
> 
> 4. Presently I can't claim 5 partner points for 189 as my wife's nominated occupation is only in CSOL, unlike mines which is in both SOL and CSOL. So I will be applying for review for my wife to be assessed under Software Engineer - 261313. Assuming I get the invite from Victoria before the review outcome, do I still have the option to update my EOI and be eligible for the invite under 189 if I get a succesful review and hence claim 5 more points for 189 which will take my tally to 65 for 189.
> 
> Sathiya as always your input are much appreciated.


Can someone please reply to this. I get an answer to point 3 from a related post.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

visitkangaroos said:


> Today I recieved a positvie assessment from ACS for my wife(Software Tester -261314) as well. So for 190 my points addup to 70 and the same for my wife. I have couple of questions here
> 
> 1. Can me and my wife both apply for SS from Victoria at the same time since both of us would be claiming partner points.
> 
> 2. What are the chances of getting the invite. Do they take points into account? Also anyone has an idea what are the timelines for Victoria for positive result.
> 
> 3. Is there any other state open for Software Engineer - 261313 and Software Tester - 261314.
> 
> Ratnesh, Can you kindly reply to this as you have got a succesful positive outcome from Victoria.
> 
> 4. Presently I can't claim 5 partner points for 189 as my wife's nominated occupation is only in CSOL, unlike mines which is in both SOL and CSOL. So I will be applying for review for my wife to be assessed under Software Engineer - 261313. Assuming I get the invite from Victoria before the review outcome, do I still have the option to update my EOI and be eligible for the invite under 189 if I get a succesful review and hence claim 5 more points for 189 which will take my tally to 65 for 189.
> 
> Sathiya as always your input are much appreciated.


1. I think you cannot do that. In the case you both apply for SS, you two will become individual primary applicants and you have to take further process separately.

2. Not right now  . .heard news that ACT might open for 261314.

3. Chances of getting invite depends on multiple factors. Most critical is requirement of people in Vic for your profile. Also, provide all documents and resume in Vic format. official timelines are 2-3 months but most of the people seems to receive result in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## nectar_s

My understanding on visa filing:Correct if anything is wrong:

1) Once i hit the Apply visa on Skill Select, will generate TRN id after Visa payment
2) Can i do the PCC or Medicals at this stage
3) Need to create id in immi account for uploading of documents- Colour scanning of documents or notary 
documents only for relevant occupation right? 
4)once all documents are submitted, this stage is freeze or can i upload any missing documents.
5) CO will be assigned - Approval etc. ..ends with Visa Grant

__________________


----------



## sathiyaseelan

koleth said:


> Thanks Sathya for your prompt reply. But when i do the changes do i have to inform ACS that i've already done the Assessment as system analyst and my job role also include system engineer that is the reason that i'm re-applying the ACS or so.


Sorry, i misinterpreted it. See, don't mention the old application number and just lodge a fresh application without quoting your previews experience with ACS. Although the current processing times are around 2 months, if you get positive skills outcome, you will be on safe side and can get an invite very soon. To be frank, this is one of the best options available for you and investing about 30-35 K INR is really worth. 

Hence, i personally recommend you to do it if you are eager to relocate to Australia within this year at any cost. But, ensure that your employment documents support your claims for new job code and profile. Here you need to submit letter of job description to them where most of the roles should match with that of systems and network engineer set by DIAC. hope you understand it.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

visitkangaroos said:


> Today I recieved a positvie assessment from ACS for my wife(Software Tester -261314) as well. So for 190 my points addup to 70 and the same for my wife. I have couple of questions here
> 
> 1. Can me and my wife both apply for SS from Victoria at the same time since both of us would be claiming partner points.
> 
> 2. What are the chances of getting the invite. Do they take points into account? Also anyone has an idea what are the timelines for Victoria for positive result.
> 
> 3. Is there any other state open for Software Engineer - 261313 and Software Tester - 261314.
> 
> Ratnesh, Can you kindly reply to this as you have got a succesful positive outcome from Victoria.
> 
> 4. Presently I can't claim 5 partner points for 189 as my wife's nominated occupation is only in CSOL, unlike mines which is in both SOL and CSOL. So I will be applying for review for my wife to be assessed under Software Engineer - 261313. Assuming I get the invite from Victoria before the review outcome, do I still have the option to update my EOI and be eligible for the invite under 189 if I get a succesful review and hence claim 5 more points for 189 which will take my tally to 65 for 189.
> 
> Sathiya as always your input are much appreciated.


hi friend, sorry for delayed response. Here you go.

1. No, i don't think this is possible. However, you both may apply at different time. For instance, you, firstly apply having your wife as dependent/partner and if your application, unfortunately is rejected, your wife can apply for VIC SS having you as dependent/partner. In other words, you both can apply in above circumstance after one another.

2. yes, they do consider points as 2613 is a restricted occupation. Points here does matter a lot. The more the points, the better your chances will be.

3. No other states at present. 

4. This is an appealing idea and if she gets skills revised for 261313, you may get 5 more points that are vital for an invite and with 65 points, you will get an invitation immediately. Collect as many documents as possible to back her claim for 261313 occupation and submit them for positive review.

all the best,
sathiya


----------



## akbarboghani

*When should i submit EOU?*

Hi,

I am through with my Skill assessment and have total 55 points. I have applied for state sponsorship today. 

I filled up the EOU in order to save time. EOI wizard had 1 question "In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from?". It does not ask whether the process is complete or not?

Should I wait for the completion of state sponsorship process or go ahead with EOI submission. 

Regards
Akbar


----------



## nirman91

koleth said:


> Hi Nirman91,
> A quick query, as you have mentioned that you have changed your occupation from BA to Analyst programmer, How does this work? do we have to do the ACS again for this?
> 
> I've applied as System Analyst but my job role also include the job of a System Engineer, As you know System Analyst is the one in golden 6, is it possible for me to change the occupation from System Analyst to System Engineer. If yes then do i have to do the ACS again or can i use the same ACS that i've received for System analyst.
> 
> Waiting for your reply eagerly.......
> 
> Sathya if you could through some lights on this that would be really great.



Hey bud i had to apply again with the same documents reqd for the BA .. and when they asked me for my other documens ..i sent them an email saying i used some documens for my BA .... the acs then linked my accounts and approved it... so yes you need to apply apply again if you need to be assessed under another skill by applying again


----------



## nirman91

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello friend, after having a glance on current invite trend, you may likely get an invite in the month of March, or April 2014. However, you may expect a bit luck in second round of February, 2014. With results of last round that was held on 16/12/2013 in skill select' website, we can get more accurate predictions. However, for sure, you will get an invite.


if the october applicant is expected to revieve an invite in feb or march... when can i expect an invite ...eoi dated being 22nd november ?


----------



## nirman91

sathiyaseelan said:


> yes, you need to apply for skills assessment to be done by ACS again. He actually applied EOI with the skills assessment got for Business analyst and looking at the selection trend, he though that he would not receive an invite in this yer under ICT business analyst.
> 
> As a result, he edited the EOI having analyst programmer as the nominated occupation after receiving the skills assessment from ACS for this occupation. Now, you have to rush to CAS again with revised letter of job description matching for systems engineer so that your outcome will be or system engineer.



your a legend saathiya ....you actually remmebered the process i went thru...


----------



## nirman91

koleth said:


> Thanks Sathya for your prompt reply. But when i do the changes do i have to inform ACS that i've already done the Assessment as system analyst and my job role also include system engineer that is the reason that i'm re-applying the ACS or so.


yes bud just pplay for the skills assessment you wish to get assesed for .when you do that, they link your previous documents and if they need any more documents ...they wouldask you for it. i called them up and co-odinated with a lady called racheal/ ACS assessor


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nirman91 said:


> your a legend saathiya ....you actually remmebered the process i went thru...


hi nirman, i already got cold due to climate change and so please don't pour more ice in the form of appreciation although i like it (ha ha ha).


----------



## nirman91

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi nirman, i already got cold due to climate change and so please don't pour more ice in the form of appreciation although i like it (ha ha ha).


sathiya. i would actually pay you than pay the agents ..


----------



## bharathp

Hi sathiya....

By following the thread ; its obvious u r expert in migration tips. I have submitted eoi on 7th Dec for Anzsco 222311 and my agent has claimed 70 points.in eoi he has claimed 5 yes work exp were as Vetasses considered only 3 yrs. He told me that Vetasses only considers the worked required for possite assessment and they don't look further.hence 5 yes can be claimed.
Will it affect my case. Realistically wen will I get my invite.

Regards

Brat


----------



## sathiyaseelan

akbarboghani said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am through with my Skill assessment and have total 55 points. I have applied for state sponsorship today.
> 
> I filled up the EOU in order to save time. EOI wizard had 1 question "In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from?". It does not ask whether the process is complete or not?
> 
> Should I wait for the completion of state sponsorship process or go ahead with EOI submission.
> 
> Regards
> Akbar


hi akbar,

submitting in eoi depends on whether the state needs you to fill in EOI reference id in their application or not. States may approve your state sponsorship and then you may create your eoi or the other way around for few states (south Australia that asks you to enter EOI reference number). 

But, i recommend candidates to create eoi and apply for state sponsorship. under 190 visa option, you need to choose the state you would like to get nomination from. You don't know when the process will be completed i mean, when you will get approval and invite. Go for eoi submission. However, why your points are low. i guess that your points might be low in english section. why don't you explore other options to enhance your total points through many ways such as scroing 7 or 8 bands in each section of ielts, partner's qualification assessment, etc.

[email protected]
sathiya


----------



## visitkangaroos

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friend, sorry for delayed response. Here you go.
> 
> 1. No, i don't think this is possible. However, you both may apply at different time. For instance, you, firstly apply having your wife as dependent/partner and if your application, unfortunately is rejected, your wife can apply for VIC SS having you as dependent/partner. In other words, you both can apply in above circumstance after one another.
> 
> 2. yes, they do consider points as 2613 is a restricted occupation. Points here does matter a lot. The more the points, the better your chances will be.
> 
> 3. No other states at present.
> 
> 4. This is an appealing idea and if she gets skills revised for 261313, you may get 5 more points that are vital for an invite and with 65 points, you will get an invitation immediately. Collect as many documents as possible to back her claim for 261313 occupation and submit them for positive review.
> 
> all the best,
> sathiya


Thanks a lot Sathiya. You are doing a wonderful service to the people here.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nirman91 said:


> sathiya. i would actually pay you than pay the agents ..


buddy, you are welcome to pay me at anytime if you don't know how to spend your excessive money (ha ha ha).


----------



## mithu93ku

sathiyaseelan said:


> buddy, you are welcome to pay me at anytime if you don't know how to spend your excessive money (ha ha ha).


You could share this money with me as I need it badly for relocation . 
Of course , with service from me.


----------



## bharathp

bharathp said:


> Hi sathiya....
> 
> By following the thread ; its obvious u r expert in migration tips. I have submitted eoi on 7th Dec for Anzsco 222311 and my agent has claimed 70 points.in eoi he has claimed 5 yes work exp were as Vetasses considered only 3 yrs. He told me that Vetasses only considers the worked required for possite assessment and they don't look further.hence 5 yes can be claimed.
> Will it affect my case. Realistically wen will I get my invite.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Brat


Dear sathiya 

Kindly advice.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bharathp said:


> Hi sathiya....
> 
> By following the thread ; its obvious u r expert in migration tips. I have submitted eoi on 7th Dec for Anzsco 222311 and my agent has claimed 70 points.in eoi he has claimed 5 yes work exp were as Vetasses considered only 3 yrs. He told me that Vetasses only considers the worked required for possite assessment and they don't look further.hence 5 yes can be claimed.
> Will it affect my case. Realistically wen will I get my invite.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Brat


hi bharat,

could you copy the assessment outcome here so that it would be easy for me to comment on. Means what was written on that letter?

regards,
sathiya


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Hi Sathiy,

Did u see some one having an invite even after 7th August 2013 ??? TELL MEEEEEEEEEE PLS ?


----------



## pink7231

Dear All, Do you know ,till what date people received invitation for 2613 category with 60 points.In 2nd Dec round ,it was 1 st Ausgust.we were hoping date will move to 15 Aug in 16th Dec round? Thanks


----------



## visitkangaroos

My wife's IELTS TRF is lost. We planned to apply for SS for Victoria. But now this has become a roadblock.

Presently we niether have the scanned copy nor we have the TRF number.

Can anything be done or sitting the exam again is the only choice?


----------



## llm2

Hi Guys,

Good news.

I have received the PR 

Skilled occupation =Accountant (General) 221111

Skill assessment completed CA=12/11
EOi completed= 12/11
Medical exams=15/11
Invitation received= 18/11
Visa application = 19/11
All documents uploaded=11/12
CO and Form 80 requested=13/12
Form 80 sent= 17/12
Visa granted=17/12

Good luck to all of you in your visa applications!

Cheers,

LLM


----------



## bharathp

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi bharat,
> 
> could you copy the assessment outcome here so that it would be easy for me to comment on. Means what was written on that letter?
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Dear sathiya;

Since my degree was not in highly relevant field I required 3 yes of relevant work experience.
Wordings as per assessment result:: based on the evidence provided; at least 3 yes of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the 5 yes before the date of applying for skills assessment. The employment described meets the minimum requirements for this occupation.

Pls advice.

Regards
Brat


----------



## anthoney

llm2 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news.
> 
> I have received the PR
> 
> Skilled occupation =Accountant (General) 221111
> 
> Skill assessment completed CA=12/11
> EOi completed= 12/11
> Medical exams=15/11
> Invitation received= 18/11
> Visa application = 19/11
> All documents uploaded=11/12
> CO and Form 80 requested=13/12
> Form 80 sent= 17/12
> Visa granted=17/12
> 
> Good luck to all of you in your visa applications!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> LLM


Congratulations llm2  All the best for your future in Aussie land


----------



## visitkangaroos

visitkangaroos said:


> My wife's IELTS TRF is lost. We planned to apply for SS for Victoria. But now this has become a roadblock.
> 
> Presently we niether have the scanned copy nor we have the TRF number.
> 
> Can anything be done or sitting the exam again is the only choice?


Does anyone has had a similar unfortunate thing and any idea what can be done now?


----------



## 2013

There are variations in the Co allocation dates, for some cases CO gets allocated within 1 month, and for some it takes more then 1.5 month. 

So why there is so much difference? 20-25 days? Does it depends on the number of documents uploaded or PCC or medicals etc or its just some random thing and luck.. ??


----------



## nectar_s

You always can request for the duplicate copy of TRF, you might be charged with a minimal fee. 

in the meantime, you can check with them if for the timebeing they provide the scan copy.



visitkangaroos said:


> Does anyone has had a similar unfortunate thing and any idea what can be done now?


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Hi Sathiy,

Did u see some one having an invite even after 7th August 2013 ??? TELL MEEEEEEEEEE PLS ?


----------



## nishantpatil

Hi All, 

I have applied for EOI for SS-WA on 12th Dec 2013. 

I would like to know by when can I expect accept/reject update for my profile on SkillSet page. 
Is it the CO is assigned 1st and this the case is accepted/rejected.:crazy:

Could you please help me to understand whats the process like after I submit my EOI.:smash:


----------



## sathiyaseelan

llm2 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news.
> 
> I have received the PR
> 
> Skilled occupation =Accountant (General) 221111
> 
> Skill assessment completed CA=12/11
> EOi completed= 12/11
> Medical exams=15/11
> Invitation received= 18/11
> Visa application = 19/11
> All documents uploaded=11/12
> CO and Form 80 requested=13/12
> Form 80 sent= 17/12
> Visa granted=17/12
> 
> Good luck to all of you in your visa applications!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> LLM


hi llm, i am glad for you and congratulations for your achievement in visa grant. yours is one of the fastest process i ever seen and you should be proud of it. I wish, from the bottom of my heart, best of luck for smooth transition and better career prospects in new land.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

King_of_the_ring said:


> Hi Sathiy,
> 
> Did u see some one having an invite even after 7th August 2013 ??? TELL MEEEEEEEEEE PLS ?


hi friend, no, i didn't see anyone on expat forum having got invite for eoi after 7th august, 2013. i guess this invite round might likely be ended on 11th or 12th of august ad one guy with eoi date of 13th august didn't get an invite. Let's wait for few more days so that we can get exact information from skill select website.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

2013 said:


> There are variations in the Co allocation dates, for some cases CO gets allocated within 1 month, and for some it takes more then 1.5 month.
> 
> So why there is so much difference? 20-25 days? Does it depends on the number of documents uploaded or PCC or medicals etc or its just some random thing and luck.. ??


Hello, for sure, it is not luck or random selection. based on micro and macro economic factors, and boom in industries may be taken into account for specific occupations which receive much priority than others. Also, the availability of case officers, workload handled by them, the holidays falling in between do matter a lot as far as the timeline for allocation of case officer. to cut a long story short, this time frame, is definitely not based on luck or documentation like PCC or medicals. as documentation comes into picture only after the allocation of case officer.


----------



## koleth

sathiyaseelan said:


> Sorry, i misinterpreted it. See, don't mention the old application number and just lodge a fresh application without quoting your previews experience with ACS. Although the current processing times are around 2 months, if you get positive skills outcome, you will be on safe side and can get an invite very soon. To be frank, this is one of the best options available for you and investing about 30-35 K INR is really worth.
> 
> Hence, i personally recommend you to do it if you are eager to relocate to Australia within this year at any cost. But, ensure that your employment documents support your claims for new job code and profile. Here you need to submit letter of job description to them where most of the roles should match with that of systems and network engineer set by DIAC. hope you understand it.


Thanks Sathya for your valuable information.


----------



## kimh

Hi,

As per ACS, my "GNIIT in Systems Management from NIIT completed September 2004 has been 
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing". What should I choose in the EOI Page 7 - "Other qualification or Award recognized by Assessing Authority" OR "Bachelor degree" ?

Regards,
Kimh


----------



## sathiyaseelan

kimh said:


> Hi,
> 
> As per ACS, my "GNIIT in Systems Management from NIIT completed September 2004 has been
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing". What should I choose in the EOI Page 7 - "Other qualification or Award recognized by Assessing Authority" OR "Bachelor degree" ?
> 
> Regards,
> Kimh


hi kim, it is bachelor degree. Science, business or technology.


----------



## bharathp

bharathp said:


> Dear sathiya;
> 
> Since my degree was not in highly relevant field I required 3 yes of relevant work experience.
> Wordings as per assessment result:: based on the evidence provided; at least 3 yes of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the 5 yes before the date of applying for skills assessment. The employment described meets the minimum requirements for this occupation.
> 
> Pls advice.
> 
> Regards
> Brat


un

Dear. Sathiya

Kindly advice


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bharathp said:


> Dear sathiya;
> 
> Since my degree was not in highly relevant field I required 3 yes of relevant work experience.
> Wordings as per assessment result:: based on the evidence provided; at least 3 yes of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the 5 yes before the date of applying for skills assessment. The employment described meets the minimum requirements for this occupation.
> 
> Pls advice.
> 
> Regards
> Brat


hi bharat, i suppose that there might be some timelines for skills assessment period mentioned by vetasses just like the one assessed by ACS? isn't it? However, based on the statement, vetassess needs at least 3 years of relevant experience to assess your qualification and you were successful in skills evaluation. Of course, all your experience might be used as relevant, i am unsure although (sorry). Why don't you post this query on threads related to VETASSESS assessment. i highly recommend you to do this.


----------



## Rizwan125

Finally Skill Select Report Has been Published for 16 Dec
Visa Subclass Points Score Visa date of effect
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 60 15/12/2013 9.56 pm
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 60 11/12/2013 9.22 am

Very Hopeful to get invitation on 13january just 2 days gap is there...


----------



## kimh

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi kim, it is bachelor degree. Science, business or technology.


Hi Sathiya and others,

Thanks for the quick response. I am further confused now.

Out of the attached options, what would be the best option for my MCA (assessed as comparable to AQF Master degree) and GNIIT (assessed as comparable to AQF Bachelor degree) :

Please help.

Regards,
Kiran


----------



## australiaprvisa

King_of_the_ring said:


> Hi Sathiy,
> 
> Did u see some one having an invite even after 7th August 2013 ??? TELL MEEEEEEEEEE PLS ?


Hello 

16th dec report is published, the last date of invitation for 2613 with 60 points is 12th Aug 2013


----------



## kimh

australiaprvisa said:


> Hello
> 
> 16th dec report is published, the last date of invitation for 2613 with 60 points is 12th Aug 2013


Is this true for 190 as well?


----------



## visitkangaroos

nectar_s said:


> You always can request for the duplicate copy of TRF, you might be charged with a minimal fee.
> 
> in the meantime, you can check with them if for the timebeing they provide the scan copy.


Thanks for the reply.
On their site they say they don't provide duplicate copies. But when I enquired with their customer care they told me that I need to lodge an FIR and all.

And the charges are some 2000 Rs.


----------



## bharathp

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi bharat, i suppose that there might be some timelines for skills assessment period mentioned by vetasses just like the one assessed by ACS? isn't it? However, based on the statement, vetassess needs at least 3 years of relevant experience to assess your qualification and you were successful in skills evaluation. Of course, all your experience might be used as relevant, i am unsure although (sorry). Why don't you post this query on threads related to VETASSESS assessment. i highly recommend you to do this.


Thanks sathiya;

I lodged eoi on 7th Dec. And my occupation is listed in 2 states . I have applied for NSW.
Kindly advice wen can I expect invite/ reject.

Regards
Bharath


----------



## gsingh

According to skill select, the invitation rounds will be held on second and fourth monday of each month for rest of the program year. so, next round will be on 13th January.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

i hear ya my fellas ... still some hope but lets see when can i make the major breakthrough


----------



## nectar_s

is it BC or IDP..

please see below FAQ for BC:

'What if I lose my Test Report Form?'
'Test Report Forms are valid for two years. Copies cannot be sent to candidates but IELTS will forward a Test Report Form to your relevant institution or embassy. Up to five copies will be sent free of charge. Additional copies will incur a small administration charge. Talk to your test centre for further details.



visitkangaroos said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> On their site they say they don't provide duplicate copies. But when I enquired with their customer care they told me that I need to lodge an FIR and all.
> 
> And the charges are some 2000 Rs.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

220 and 12 days sliding of window... lets seee


----------



## kimh

Does the cutoff date of Invites for 189 apply to SS invites as well?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

kimh said:


> Does the cutoff date of Invites for 189 apply to SS invites as well?


kim, The cut-off dates are available only for 489 and 189 visas. States never reveal the visa dates and the least points they sponsored candidates under. 190 is an entirely different track and hence don't confuse the dates of visa published on skill select with 190 visa.


----------



## kimh

sathiyaseelan said:


> kim, The cut-off dates are available only for 489 and 189 visas. States never reveal the visa dates and the least points they sponsored candidates under. 190 is an entirely different track and hence don't confuse the dates of visa published on skill select with 190 visa.


Ok. Thanks Sathiya!


----------



## kimh

Just submitted my EOI. Any predictions on invite?  
Points - 70
Code - 261314


----------



## asimak77

considering the fact that software tester are in good demand OZ market, and you also have good score on points test, you're likely to get invite in last week of January 2014 or may be earlier. Good luck !


- Ahmed


----------



## huzefa85

kimh said:


> Just submitted my EOI. Any predictions on invite?
> Points - 70
> Code - 261314


You have 70 points. You will definitely get the invite in the 1st round of January - 13th Jan


----------



## sathiyaseelan

kimh said:


> Just submitted my EOI. Any predictions on invite?
> Points - 70
> Code - 261314


hi kim, for sure, you will get an invite in first round of January, 2014. The reason is very simple that the number of 70+ pointers lodging EOI's these days will be very low. Needless to say that skill select picks up the top scorers first and then the low scorers for remaining seats. Last round witnessed 60 pointers getting invites easily. So, you will get an invite definitely in First round of January, 2014. Be ready to join the club of invitation holders. All the best..


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi kim, for sure, you will get an invite in first round of January, 2014. The reason is very simple that the number of 70+ pointers lodging EOI's these days will be very low. Needless to say that skill select picks up the top scorers first and then the low scorers for remaining seats. Last round witnessed 60 pointers getting invites easily. So, you will get an invite definitely in First round of January, 2014. Be ready to join the club of invitation holders. All the best..


I think kimh has applied for 190 SS. coz 261314 is only available with 190. Also, only Vic is sponsoring testers. She might not have to wait for 189 invite rounds and invite can arrive before new year


----------



## kimh

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I think kimh has applied for 190 SS. coz 261314 is only available with 190. Also, only Vic is sponsoring testers. She might not have to wait for 189 invite rounds and invite can arrive before new year


Thanks all for such +ve responses.


----------



## nirman91

hey sathiya ,jre and guys , i got assessed for ict business anlsyt as well as analsyt programmer. No work exerience but have completed a masters in enterprise resourse planning systems.... do you think ill beeligible for 2631?


----------



## nirman91

hey guys teh 16th december results are out ...any prediction for 60 pointholder of analsyst programmer eoi dated 22nd november ....??? any chance of invite buds?


----------



## akbarboghani

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi akbar,
> 
> submitting in eoi depends on whether the state needs you to fill in EOI reference id in their application or not. States may approve your state sponsorship and then you may create your eoi or the other way around for few states (south Australia that asks you to enter EOI reference number).
> 
> But, i recommend candidates to create eoi and apply for state sponsorship. under 190 visa option, you need to choose the state you would like to get nomination from. You don't know when the process will be completed i mean, when you will get approval and invite. Go for eoi submission. However, why your points are low. i guess that your points might be low in english section. why don't you explore other options to enhance your total points through many ways such as scroing 7 or 8 bands in each section of ielts, partner's qualification assessment, etc.
> 
> [email protected]
> sathiya


Thanks Sathiya for your reply. I filled up nomination for Victoria. The EOI ref no was not asked. I am thinking about saving time if EOI and state sponsorship can go in parallel. Also, in EOI, it is not mandatory to chose 1 state, it has 'any' option that will allow all states to see the EOI. 

Coming back to the original question, can I submit EOI while Victoria state is assessing my request for sponsorship?

Regards,
Akbar


----------



## sathiyaseelan

akbarboghani said:


> Thanks Sathiya for your reply. I filled up nomination for Victoria. The EOI ref no was not asked. I am thinking about saving time if EOI and state sponsorship can go in parallel. Also, in EOI, it is not mandatory to chose 1 state, it has 'any' option that will allow all states to see the EOI.
> 
> Coming back to the original question, can I submit EOI while Victoria state is assessing my request for sponsorship?
> 
> Regards,
> Akbar


yes, you should be able to.


----------



## bu_usa

*query for your answer*



lvonline said:


> There is no sequence as such, although Vic SS application form mandates an EOI number. No issues if you submit your SS at a later point of time. Be careful with VIC SS as there have been plenty of rejects, off late. That's the only state accepting the '6 golden occupations' that are restricted and prorated now. Check the following thread and go ahead with your VIC SS application with due diligence.
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can you explain what is "6 golden occupations' and what do you mean by restricted and prorated. I recently had a rejection for ICT-BA for Vic SS and was wondering what should i do differently do to apply for other states, if I have to do so.
> 
> Any clarity provided would be helpful while preparing to apply to another state.
> 
> Regards


----------



## subhadipbose

*Shared Accomodation available in Melbourne CBD !!!*

Hello Friends,

Fully furnished studio accommodation is available for share for 1 additional person (Male) for 2 months from Jan 2014 till March 2014. Total 2 people will be sharing the apartment.

Total Rent - AUD 775 per month per person. All bills inclusive.

(Unlimited Internet, Electricity, Water, Cable, Gas - All included in rent)

Appliances include : Fridge, TV, Washing m/c & Drier, microwave, dishwasher, toaster, coffee maker, sofa, bed w/ pillows, and all the kitchen utencils.

There is no bond for this rental apartment and no lease breakage charges. 

Address: The Residential Apartments, 602/243 Franklin Street, Melbourne, VIC 3000
NOTE : This is 5 mins walk to Bourke, Flinders and Collins street and the building is situated right in front of Queen Victoria market in CBD. You won't incur any travelling/conveyance expense as well. Moreover I myself stay here ....  

It is ideal for anyone moving to AUS and need some time to settle down and look for an accommodation.

P:S: Please PM me if you are really interested for further details.

Cheers !!
Subhadip 
+61-432365308


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Subhadip ..

whats ur dob and passport no  ?

all ur personal info u have already posted


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bu_usa said:


> lvonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no sequence as such, although Vic SS application form mandates an EOI number. No issues if you submit your SS at a later point of time. Be careful with VIC SS as there have been plenty of rejects, off late. That's the only state accepting the '6 golden occupations' that are restricted and prorated now. Check the following thread and go ahead with your VIC SS application with due diligence.
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can you explain what is "6 golden occupations' and what do you mean by restricted and prorated. I recently had a rejection for ICT-BA for Vic SS and was wondering what should i do differently do to apply for other states, if I have to do so.
> 
> Any clarity provided would be helpful while preparing to apply to another state.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> hi there,
> 
> there are 6 occupations under which DIBP is receiving too many EOI's and the different between allocated places for this program year and the number of EOI's they received is very large. Hence, to select the best people among best, they introduced a scheme called prorata where only a fixed number of applicants will be invited in every round under 189 visa. also, 50% of the seats were reserved for 190 (state sponsored visa) category from then.
> 
> Even, the same criteria (prorata) was employed by VIC state also in nominating candidates. as per prorata, the more your points are, the sooner and better your chances for invite will be. unfortunately, ICT BA is also one among these restricted occupations.
> 
> Look below for the list of 6 occupations.
> 
> Chemical and Materials Engineers
> ICT Business and Systems Analysts
> Electronics Engineers
> Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
> Other Engineering Professional
> Software and Applications Programmers.
> 
> follow below link for more details.
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> Uploading the evidences of financial capacity may strengthen your application for 190 visa as it is mandatory for you to show that you are able to support your stay in designated state.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya
Click to expand...


----------



## lvonline

sathiyaseelan said:


> bu_usa said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi there,
> 
> there are 6 occupations under which DIBP ......... in designated state.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sathiya!! I was just preparing to update.
> 
> BTW, your CO is assigned on Nov 27 and you should have received your PR by now, right? From what I see in this forum, it takes around 15 days for a CO to close the case provided all the documents are submitted. Ohh!! May be christmas time for them
> All the best for your 'golden letter'. Many of us here on this forum would celebrate your success!!
Click to expand...


----------



## sathiyaseelan

lvonline said:


> sathiyaseelan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sathiya!! I was just preparing to update.
> 
> BTW, your CO is assigned on Nov 27 and you should have received your PR by now, right? From what I see in this forum, it takes around 15 days for a CO to close the case provided all the documents are submitted. Ohh!! May be christmas time for them
> All the best for your 'golden letter'. Many of us here on this forum would celebrate your success!!
> 
> 
> 
> hi buddy, thanks a lot for your kind wishes and unfortunately, when the case officer was assigned, i was off to my hometown where internet resources are limited. So, after heading back to my residence, i started uploading documents. i completed uploading all documents on 10/12/2013. Hope for visa grant within December, 2013.
Click to expand...


----------



## nectar_s

is the medicheck has to be done only in Chennai/Bangalore , and in the mentioned hospital only? or i can do everywhere even in my hometown - say cbe


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nectar_s said:


> is the medicheck has to be done only in Chennai/Bangalore , and in the mentioned hospital only? or i can do everywhere even in my hometown - say cbe


hello nectar, you can do medical examination in any of the hospitals listed in panel physicians list. I guess, CBE is not there in that list. You can't get it done everywhere as certain procedures are to be followed that are specific for immigration and visas. So, choose the nearest hospital from the list and get your health check up done. This link is available under "organize your medical examination" in visa application page.


----------



## asimak77

Guys,

When should one expect invitation to come for 262113 with 60 points and NSW SS application received on 11//11/13 ? Application ref. # is 64xx

- Ahmed


----------



## nectar_s

good to know this information ahead, can plan accordingly. thanks again

does the medical check takes a complete day becos right now in Kochi, planning to take it in Chennai.



sathiyaseelan said:


> hello nectar, you can do medical examination in any of the hospitals listed in panel physicians list. I guess, CBE is not there in that list. You can't get it done everywhere as certain procedures are to be followed that are specific for immigration and visas. So, choose the nearest hospital from the list and get your health check up done. This link is available under "organize your medical examination" in visa application page.


----------



## Waqarali20005

asimak77 said:


> Guys,
> 
> When should one expect invitation to come for 262113 with 60 points and NSW SS application received on 11//11/13 ? Application ref. # is 64xx
> 
> - Ahmed


Currently they are almost two months behind, as per their email on 18 dec, they were processing applications received on 22 10 13 so i hope you will get an invitation from NSW in first wek of January.....


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nectar_s said:


> good to know this information ahead, can plan accordingly. thanks again
> 
> does the medical check takes a complete day becos right now in Kochi, planning to take it in Chennai.


hello nectar, whole medical examination may take about 2-3 hours to get completed. But, you may need to wait for 1-2 hours to get to know your results verbally. So, be ready for that as well. But, no need to panic about it.


----------



## adiadiadi

Hi, I am a newbie here.

Bit confused about the point awarded for qualifications.

Am I eligible to get 15 points for bachelor degree and additional 10 points for an award/qualification recognized (ie. Microsoft or Cisco certification)?
Or will DIAC only consider one of them?

Thank you.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

adiadiadi said:


> Hi, I am a newbie here.
> 
> Bit confused about the point awarded for qualifications.
> 
> Am I eligible to get 15 points for bachelor degree and additional 10 points for an award/qualification recognized (ie. Microsoft or Cisco certification)?
> Or will DIAC only consider one of them?
> 
> Thank you.


hi, DIAC is not that much generous to award points for two educational qualifications (ha ha ha),a s a result, only one educational qualification will be taken into account for claiming points. It is who has t decide which one you want to claim points under. you will either get 15 points or 10 points based on the credential you submit to assessing authority for education. you will get 15 points for bachelor degree and unsure about certification course. hope you understand it.


----------



## Icedmilktea

Hi,

I have a question on my application. In my EOI I have listed only my bachelor degree in the education history section but as I am filling up the visa application process after invittaion for EOI, I realised I should have included my other education history (secondary, foundation and diploma studies). Additionally, I have also completed my masters degree two days ago which is 2 weeks after I was invited.

My other studies does not affect my claim for the EOI as I am only claiming the points for my bachelor degree but I am worried that it will affect the application as I should include all my other education history.

I have yet to complete the application part (before paying) and would like to know if I should:

1. Continue with the application process to include all my education history (secondary and above)
2. Withdraw my EOI and resubmit a new EOI (which is very undesirable)

Any other advice is greatly appreciated.

Regards,
Z


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Icedmilktea said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question on my application. In my EOI I have listed only my bachelor degree in the education history section but as I am filling up the visa application process after invittaion for EOI, I realised I should have included my other education history (secondary, foundation and diploma studies). Additionally, I have also completed my masters degree two days ago which is 2 weeks after I was invited.
> 
> My other studies does not affect my claim for the EOI as I am only claiming the points for my bachelor degree but I am worried that it will affect the application as I should include all my other education history.
> 
> I have yet to complete the application part (before paying) and would like to know if I should:
> 
> 1. Continue with the application process to include all my education history (secondary and above)
> 2. Withdraw my EOI and resubmit a new EOI (which is very undesirable)
> 
> Any other advice is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> Z


hi Z, 

no need to panic and waht you did in EOI is absolutely ok. So, stop worrying about your EOI. in your visa application, you ma include your SSLC and HSC (10th and +2) and trust me doing this will not influence your visa grant. It is just an information you enter in visa application. There are many candidates who provided only the highest educational qualification in EOI but SSLC and HSC as well in visa application and hence withdrawing eoi and lodging a fresh one makes no sense. Now, you go ahead with this visa application by entering SSLC and HSC details but not the masters one as you got it completed only after invitation. Hope you are able to understand my advice.


----------



## nskmuscat

hi,
anybody getting invitation for 261112 ICT SYSTEM ANALYST with 60 ponts ?


----------



## australiaprvisa

kimh said:


> Is this true for 190 as well?


No For 190 its different, its depend on state sposhership.


----------



## Icedmilktea

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi Z,
> 
> no need to panic and waht you did in EOI is absolutely ok. So, stop worrying about your EOI. in your visa application, you ma include your SSLC and HSC (10th and +2) and trust me doing this will not influence your visa grant. It is just an information you enter in visa application. There are many candidates who provided only the highest educational qualification in EOI but SSLC and HSC as well in visa application and hence withdrawing eoi and lodging a fresh one makes no sense. Now, you go ahead with this visa application by entering SSLC and HSC details but not the masters one as you got it completed only after invitation. Hope you are able to understand my advice.


Thank you!

I am clear on what you said. However I still have to include my diploma and foundation studies as there are exempted units from those studies for my bachelor degree.

With the masters, your advice is to exclude it as it will implicate my application but the education history section states to post highest qualification in that box, even the example (in link) they provided is same as my situation. However if I include that, I feel I have some explaining to do to the CO later on. 

I know where you're coming from but I feel I have to include the master degree as it is just like what they show in the example. Is that alright?

Adding on, does a 3-month internship count as employment to be included in the application? I don't think I have the payslip to it anymore. It certainly won't affect the points claimed in any way.

Sorry, feel like such a newbie to this.

Z


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Icedmilktea said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I am clear on what you said. However I still have to include my diploma and foundation studies as there are exempted units from those studies for my bachelor degree.
> 
> With the masters, your advice is to exclude it as it will implicate my application but the education history section states to post highest qualification in that box, even the example (in link) they provided is same as my situation. However if I include that, I feel I have some explaining to do to the CO later on.
> 
> I know where you're coming from but I feel I have to include the master degree as it is just like what they show in the example. Is that alright?


well, did you see the word "recognized"? what this means? Do you have any clue? Ok, this means that have you got educational qualification assessed by relevant authority to call it "recognized". You didn't get educational assessment for masters, then entering its details makes no sense. See, in educational qualification, you have to enter highest qualification only if it is evaluated at a level more than the one you claim points for. Means, in your case, masters is a higher level education than bachelors' degree. 

if, however, the qualifications have low level than the education you assessed for, you can enter all of them without any issues. Because, case officer checks only the points are valid for the highest qualification or right.

including internship training will not influence anything on your visa.


----------



## adiadiadi

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi, DIAC is not that much generous to award points for two educational qualifications (ha ha ha),a s a result, only one educational qualification will be taken into account for claiming points. It is who has t decide which one you want to claim points under. you will either get 15 points or 10 points based on the credential you submit to assessing authority for education. you will get 15 points for bachelor degree and unsure about certification course. hope you understand it.




Thanks for fast respond


----------



## Icedmilktea

sathiyaseelan said:


> well, did you see the word "recognized"? what this means? Do you have any clue? Ok, this means that have you got educational qualification assessed by relevant authority to call it "recognized". You didn't get educational assessment for masters, then entering its details makes no sense. See, in educational qualification, you have to enter highest qualification only if it is evaluated at a level more than the one you claim points for. Means, in your case, masters is a higher level education than bachelors' degree.
> 
> if, however, the qualifications have low level than the education you assessed for, you can enter all of them without any issues. Because, case officer checks only the points are valid for the highest qualification or right.
> 
> including internship training will not influence anything on your visa.


Ah okay, one word makes the difference. So simple yet I missed it. Could have caused a problem right there.

Thank you so much!

Z


----------



## johnchacko

Hi All,

On my second attempt in ielts , I scored 7 only in 3 sections and 6.5. Iam a Telecommunication engineer. Is there any chance I can submit for EoI for state sponsorship, since I learned from the site that category reached 201..

Looking for all of your suggestion


----------



## johnchacko

Dear sathiyaseelan,


My Ielts result came (second attempt), but unfortunately I got L-7,R-6.5,W-7,S-7.

Iam worried since I couldn't make into 189 application, on checking I found South Australia as sponsorship(Telecommunication Engineer).
Required few suggestions on below points,

1. On checking SOL report , category reached 200 nos. By the time I apply for EOI, is there any chance for visa consideration(if a few number available in the quota ).

2. By the time my SOL reaches, if quota gets over , weather my EOI will be considered in 2014-2015.


required ur suggestion or I need re-take my Ielts.
Regards,
john


----------



## sathiyaseelan

johnchacko said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On my second attempt in ielts , I scored 7 only in 3 sections and 6.5. Iam a Telecommunication engineer. Is there any chance I can submit for EoI for state sponsorship, since I learned from the site that category reached 201..
> 
> Looking for all of your suggestion


well buddy, remaining seats, that is 99, are available till june, 2014 as Telecommunications engineering job code follows prorata scheme to invite candidates under 2633 group. Here top 7-8 applicants based on scores will be invited in each round under 189 visa. so, no need to panic about the availability of seats in future months of this program year. If you are able to lodge EOI with good points such as 65+ within February or march, you get invite within April or may and the visa grant within june, or july. this although is a miracle, it happens just.

You may prepare well for ilets this time and can score 7 in each section and with this, you may be invited in no time. You may also check SA's website whether they sponsor your occupation or not. If so you may even lodge an application there. by the time, you get ielts results, your outcome for SS will also be there. and you can decide the one based on these two outcomes.

cheers!

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

johnchacko said:


> Dear sathiyaseelan,
> 
> 
> My Ielts result came (second attempt), but unfortunately I got L-7,R-6.5,W-7,S-7.
> 
> Iam worried since I couldn't make into 189 application, on checking I found South Australia as sponsorship(Telecommunication Engineer).
> Required few suggestions on below points,
> 
> 1. On checking SOL report , category reached 200 nos. By the time I apply for EOI, is there any chance for visa consideration(if a few number available in the quota ).
> 
> 2. By the time my SOL reaches, if quota gets over , weather my EOI will be considered in 2014-2015.
> 
> 
> required ur suggestion or I need re-take my Ielts.
> Regards,
> john


hi friend,

1. even, if few number is available, your application should be fairly considered by SA. you may get an approval from SA under 190 visa so the invite too.

2. Quota will be available till june, 2014. if quota is filled in june, 2014 or prior to you EOI lodgement, your EOI will be considered for next program year if your nominated occupation will be listed in SOL for next year. EOI has the validity for 2 years.


----------



## johnchacko

Thanks Sathiya,,,


----------



## krish82

Hi sathiya,
As per acs assessment my exp considered after jan 2011. If i submit my eoi after jan 2014 i can get 5 points for exp? Then co will ask me about the gap or delay between acs assessment and eoi submission date like what made you to delay on preparing eoi and submit.


----------



## pappu123

hi,
Anybody getting invitation for 261112 ICT SYSTEM ANALYST with 65 points ?

How much time does it take to get the invitation. I am yet to apply for EOI with 65 points. 

regards,
Pappu123


----------



## Juancho

Hi all, 
I got invited I few weeks ago and I applied 2 weeks ago. I would like to know when could I expect my case to be assigned to a case officer. If you have any idea I would appreciate it if you can give a estimate time for this to happen. Thanks in advanced


----------



## magneto

Juancho said:


> Hi all, I got invited I few weeks ago and I applied 2 weeks ago. I would like to know when could I expect my case to be assigned to a case officer. If you have any idea I would appreciate it if you can give a estimate time for this to happen. Thanks in advanced


 I too have applied on 10th dec, considering holiday in australia, I suspect CO to be assigned by end jan or early feb


----------



## Juancho

magneto said:


> I too have applied on 10th dec, considering holiday in australia, I suspect CO to be assigned by end jan or early feb


Thanks buddy


----------



## nectar_s

in filling up the pcc form, i have a doubt, in the field police station - i should chose the nearest police station or any other station which has the main operations . pl clarify.

also, my passport has the place of issue being chennai, but basically from coimbatore.. so i can go ahead with cbe police station right 

can we chose the appointment date or anything fixed per the schedule


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nectar_s said:


> in filling up the pcc form, i have a doubt, in the field police station - i should chose the nearest police station or any other station which has the main operations . pl clarify.
> 
> also, my passport has the place of issue being chennai, but basically from coimbatore.. so i can go ahead with cbe police station right
> 
> can we chose the appointment date or anything fixed per the schedule


You need to choose the nearby police station where you are currently residing and working. here there are cases where you may fall in one. 

First, the address mentioned in your passport and your current residential address are one and same. second case is that your permanent address mentioned in passport and your current residential address are different. 

In first case, you need to choose the nearby police station that is situated near to your permanent address. In second case, you need to give details of two police stations, i guess, one nearby your current address and the second nearby your permanent address. 

in first case, PCC will be obtained within a day by visiting that passport that issued you it, but, in second case, it takes time to issue you passport as police verification happens in both your current and permanent locations.


----------



## nectar_s

Thanks Satiya,

I am going to show only one address, so will go with the first option..

I understood that coimbatore has walk-ins available,so will make payment online and take the print out of the form..

But you didnt tell me one thing. i wanted to know , i have to go to PSK to get the pcc and not to the police station right ?

Sorry for silly doubts..



sathiyaseelan said:


> You need to choose the nearby police station where you are currently residing and working. here there are cases where you may fall in one.
> 
> First, the address mentioned in your passport and your current residential address are one and same. second case is that your permanent address mentioned in passport and your current residential address are different.
> 
> In first case, you need to choose the nearby police station that is situated near to your permanent address. In second case, you need to give details of two police stations, i guess, one nearby your current address and the second nearby your permanent address.
> 
> in first case, PCC will be obtained within a day by visiting that passport that issued you it, but, in second case, it takes time to issue you passport as police verification happens in both your current and permanent locations.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nectar_s said:


> Thanks Satiya,
> 
> I am going to show only one address, so will go with the first option..
> 
> I understood that coimbatore has walk-ins available,so will make payment online and take the print out of the form..
> 
> But you didnt tell me one thing. i wanted to know , i have to go to PSK to get the pcc and not to the police station right ?
> 
> Sorry for silly doubts..


ha ha ha. indeed it is a silly question (ha ha ha). you need to go to PSK. show your permanent address that is mentioned in your passport as the current address as well. So i this case, PSK issues you the PCC in a day. Hide them that you are residing in your permanent place if they ask you and select this only if you don't want to wait for so long to get PCC using prescribed way.


----------



## nectar_s

thank you for information.. eventhough it is silly, you answered.. i liked it.. 

thanks





sathiyaseelan said:


> ha ha ha. indeed it is a silly question (ha ha ha). you need to go to PSK. show your permanent address that is mentioned in your passport as the current address as well. So i this case, PSK issues you the PCC in a day. Hide them that you are residing in your permanent place if they ask you and select this only if you don't want to wait for so long to get PCC using prescribed way.


----------



## krish82

krish82 said:


> Hi sathiya,
> As per acs assessment my exp considered after jan 2011. If i submit my eoi after jan 2014 i can get 5 points for exp? Then co will ask me about the gap or delay between acs assessment and eoi submission date like what made you to delay on preparing eoi and submit. (5 month delay)
> 
> Hi,
> Any one can give some idea about it????


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

krish82 said:


> krish82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi sathiya,
> As per acs assessment my exp considered after jan 2011. If i submit my eoi after jan 2014 i can get 5 points for exp? Then co will ask me about the gap or delay between acs assessment and eoi submission date like what made you to delay on preparing eoi and submit. (5 month delay)
> 
> Hi,
> Any one can give some idea about it????
> 
> 
> 
> I think COs does not care about this gap .. even if you are asked, you can honestly say that you wanted to claim 5 points for experience so you were waiting. this should not be a problem.
Click to expand...


----------



## nishant3087

Hi sathiya,

I have applied my EOI on 9th November 2013 under Analyst Programmer. The results are out for 16th December list. The date of effect for 2613 Software and Applications Programmers" is 12th August 2013 and I believe only 250 applicants were invited for this Occupation ID compared to last list.

I have been following this forum regularly and found that your predictions are accurate. So when can I expect my invitation?

Regards

Nishant


----------



## magneto

nishant3087 said:


> Hi sathiya, I have applied my EOI on 9th November 2013 under Analyst Programmer. The results are out for 16th December list. The date of effect for 2613 Software and Applications Programmers" is 12th August 2013 and I believe only 250 applicants were invited for this Occupation ID compared to last list. I have been following this forum regularly and found that your predictions are accurate. So when can I expect my invitation? Regards Nishant


With how many points did you filed EOI ?


----------



## nishant3087

magneto said:


> With how many points did you filed EOI ?


Hi magneto,

I have applied with 60 points.


----------



## magneto

nishant3087 said:


> Hi magneto, I have applied with 60 points.


You can expect invite by March first round at the latest... All the very best!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nishant3087 said:


> Hi sathiya,
> 
> I have applied my EOI on 9th November 2013 under Analyst Programmer. The results are out for 16th December list. The date of effect for 2613 Software and Applications Programmers" is 12th August 2013 and I believe only 250 applicants were invited for this Occupation ID compared to last list.
> 
> I have been following this forum regularly and found that your predictions are accurate. So when can I expect my invitation?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Nishant


hi nishant, based on current trend of invitations, you might likely expect an invite in the month of march or april, 2014. As July, august, and september, 2013 are the starting months of this program year, people with 60 points might have been rushed to lodge EOI under 2613 code. 

Though the number of invites per round under 189 visa is huge that is 86, the number of 60 point holders is also higher in the above months. So, needless to say that at least 5 or 6 invite rounds are needed to clear the backlogs till November, according to me. So, your chances are really bright in second round of march, or april,2014. nevertheless, this invitation may witness fast filling of 60 pointer also. let's wait and see the game.


----------



## akthare

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friend,
> 
> below are my answers in bold.
> 
> 1. Can we go for medical test without paying visa fees or without submitting the
> application?
> *Yes, you can undergo medical examination before the payment of visa application fees or even without submitting the application. However, i personally recommend you to take health check-up only after paying visa fees as the procedure to take medical examination will be a piece of cake in this case.*
> 
> 2. For PCC, I need reference letter of invite here in Singapore. Is there any such letter of invite or email is the only thing we have?
> *you may take the hard copies of invitation email received in your personal email id and on EOI homepage, visa application summary, receipt of visa payment. You also have to carry out your original passport,photocopies of passport during PCC stage. in this way, you can convince the authorities to offer you PCC *
> 
> 3. While I was applying for visa, thetare is an application of 17 pages. I have filled in but not yet submitted. I was no where asked to attached the documents. I am going in right direction?
> Is it that after my application is submitted then only I will get links to attach document?
> *yes, you are on right track. Ony after visa payment, the link for attaching documents will be enabled.firstly, you need to submit visa application and then pay visa fees following that, you will be able to upload documents*
> 
> Has any one in this forum got his medicals and PCC done in Singapore?
> *sorry, you should check this with other thread called "anyone from singapore moving to Australia", i guess. Post your queries there.*
> 
> regards,
> sathiya



Thanks Saathiya/tracekd for the information.

Today i applied for PCC (India). Have taken all the documents mentioned by you and those were sufficient. Process here in Singapore is hasstlefree. Hopefully i will receive in a weeks time. PCC(Singapore) seems i have to wait untill CO is assigned and then he/she will issue a letter that i need to submit to SPF(Singapore Police Force) for PCC. It will take three weeks there after.

Now coming back to my application, i have on more doubt.

On page 8 of evisa application, i have entered my Usual Country of residence as India.

What should i mention in Residence Address?
India Address or Singapore Address?

I have entered India Address only as this is my usual country of residence.
Singapore address i have entered on page 15 where i was required to enter residence address for any other countryother than usual country of residence.

Is that right?

Thanks and Regards,
AKT


----------



## akthare

HI Saathiya/Expats,

One more thing, I came accross a question about if i underwent Health examination in last 12 months. 

When I opted yes( since i have to undergo) i was asked about HAP ID and other details. At this point in time i dont have this information so I opted no since i have not done so far. I will do only after submiting my applcation.

Is this correct?

Thanks and regards,
AKT


----------



## pappu123

HI Saathiya and Other senior Expats,

Today (22nd December 2013) I have lodged the EOI for System Analyst(261112) with 65 points. 
When can I expect the invitation? 

Right now I am in Malaysia. What are the documents I can make ready meanwhile? 

Please advice. 

regards,

Pappu


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

pappu123 said:


> HI Saathiya and Other senior Expats,
> 
> Today (22nd December 2013) I have lodged the EOI for System Analyst(261112) with 65 points.
> When can I expect the invitation?
> 
> Right now I am in Malaysia. What are the documents I can make ready meanwhile?
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> regards,
> 
> Pappu


You can expect invite in 1st round of Jan 2014 as you have 65 points. 

Documents for Education, work experience, IELTS, Marriage Certificate (if applicable), payslips, bank statements, passport should be ready for visa application.


----------



## pappu123

ratnesh.nagori said:


> You can expect invite in 1st round of Jan 2014 as you have 65 points.
> 
> Documents for Education, work experience, IELTS, Marriage Certificate (if applicable), payslips, bank statements, passport should be ready for visa application.


Hi Ratnesh, 

Thanks for your response. I do have everything with me. 

payslips - For how many years? 
bank statements - For how many years? 


regards,
Pappu


----------



## sathiyaseelan

pappu123 said:


> HI Saathiya and Other senior Expats,
> 
> Today (22nd December 2013) I have lodged the EOI for System Analyst(261112) with 65 points.
> When can I expect the invitation?
> 
> Right now I am in Malaysia. What are the documents I can make ready meanwhile?
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> regards,
> 
> Pappu


Pappu, let me head towards your first question that is in connection with chances of your invitation.

1. Your occupation group 2611 is one among the list of 6 occupations that follow stringent rules for inviting candidates as there are more and more applicants from your job code are rushing to lodge eoi's.

2. Only 9-10 top scoring candidates under your occupation should be invited under 189 visa and this is called "prorata" selection scheme.

3. The last invite round held on 16/12/2013 witnessed the last invitee with 65 points and having the visa date of 20/09/2013. this means there is a backlog of about 3 months even for 65 pointers.

4. moreover, the line of 65 pointers is moving slowly. I mean, each round this queue moves only for 7-10 days. however, according to me, this queue may move rapidly in upcoming rounds at least for 65 point holders.

5. The number of people with 65+ points who lodged between 20/09/2013 and today may be reduced and hence you may likely get an invite after 3 months. for instance, in the month of April, or may, 2014 you may expect an invite. but don't worry for sure, you will get an invite.

ratnesh, his occupational code 2211 that is one the high competitive groups and moves very slowly.

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

pappu123 said:


> Hi Ratnesh,
> 
> Thanks for your response. I do have everything with me.
> 
> payslips - For how many years?
> bank statements - For how many years?
> 
> 
> regards,
> Pappu


hi pappu, here you go.

Pay slips- For all employment period you would like to claim points for though No need to attach all monthly pay slips. 3-4 pay slips per year for the period claiming points are more than enough.

Bank statements- for all employment period you would like to claim points for. you may approach bank representatives where you held accounts with for the same.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

akthare said:


> HI Saathiya/Expats,
> 
> One more thing, I came accross a question about if i underwent Health examination in last 12 months.
> 
> When I opted yes( since i have to undergo) i was asked about HAP ID and other details. At this point in time i dont have this information so I opted no since i have not done so far. I will do only after submiting my applcation.
> 
> Is this correct?
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> AKT


Hello akt, the above question is in connection whether you have taken any medical examination in past 12 months for entering into Australia. If you have been to Australia earlier on 457 or 176 visa (employer nominated or regional sponsored visa), you might have undergone health check up in last 12 months. If you didn't take medical exam the way i said above, then choose "no".


----------



## pappu123

sathiyaseelan said:


> Pappu, let me head towards your first question that is in connection with chances of your invitation.
> 
> 1. Your occupation group 2611 is one among the list of 6 occupations that follow stringent rules for inviting candidates as there are more and more applicants from your job code are rushing to lodge eoi's.
> 
> 2. Only 9-10 top scoring candidates under your occupation should be invited under 189 visa and this is called "prorata" selection scheme.
> 
> 3. The last invite round held on 16/12/2013 witnessed the last invitee with 65 points and having the visa date of 20/09/2013. this means there is a backlog of about 3 months even for 65 pointers.
> 
> 4. moreover, the line of 65 pointers is moving slowly. I mean, each round this queue moves only for 7-10 days. however, according to me, this queue may move rapidly in upcoming rounds at least for 65 point holders.
> 
> 5. The number of people with 65+ points who lodged between 20/09/2013 and today may be reduced and hence you may likely get an invite after 3 months. for instance, in the month of April, or may, 2014 you may expect an invite. but don't worry for sure, you will get an invite.
> 
> ratnesh, his occupational code 2211 that is one the high competitive groups and moves very slowly.
> 
> Sathiya


Hi Sathiya, 

Thank you very much for your comprehensive explanation. I really appreciate it. 
I don't have any choice but to just wait n watch. 

By the way, do you know any states who is sponsoring this skill set. 

Also, Please let me know the " Do I need to get the bank statement for last 10 years". As I have already closed the account of one of the bank long back from 2002 to 2004 job period. I think I cannot get the statement for that bank. 

Please advice what need to be done.

regards,

Pappu


----------



## pappu123

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi pappu, here you go.
> 
> Pay slips- For all employment period you would like to claim points for though No need to attach all monthly pay slips. 3-4 pay slips per year for the period claiming points are more than enough.
> 
> Bank statements- for all employment period you would like to claim points for. you may approach bank representatives where you held accounts with for the same.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya, 

Thanks for the response. If I am claiming 5 years then I need to give the details of last 5 years or last 10 years. Because in last 10 years, I left one job and joined a masters degree. And the year I worked from 2002 to 2004, I closed the bank account before going for masters. I am not sure whether I can get the statement for those years. 

Please advice. 

regards,

Pappu


----------



## sathiyaseelan

pappu123 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Thanks for the response. If I am claiming 5 years then I need to give the details of last 5 years or last 10 years. Because in last 10 years, I left one job and joined a masters degree. And the year I worked from 2002 to 2004, I closed the bank account before going for masters. I am not sure whether I can get the statement for those years.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> regards,
> 
> Pappu


hi pappu, yes, you need to submit bank statement for 5 years if you are claiming points for 5 years. you should be able to get bank statement for the period you want. to get this done, you have to approach the bank in person or call the customer care either, but, before doing so, have all your account details that might customer care officer or bank officer be looking for. There might be small charges for this statement if it is closed long back. You may need to submit the photo copy of your passport and pay the fees they ask and you will get this document either in hard copy or soft copy depending on the bank.


----------



## snarayan

pappu123 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Thanks for the response. If I am claiming 5 years then I need to give the details of last 5 years or last 10 years. Because in last 10 years, I left one job and joined a masters degree. And the year I worked from 2002 to 2004, I closed the bank account before going for masters. I am not sure whether I can get the statement for those years.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> regards,
> 
> Pappu


Pappu, its highly unlikely you will be able to retrieve bank statements for a closed bank account which is almost 10 years old. 

You will have to rely on payslips and tax documents to prove your experience to the case officer. 

You could always try and approach the bank if they are reduced to issue one for such an old account


----------



## nishant3087

magneto said:


> You can expect invite by March first round at the latest... All the very best!


Hi magneto,

Thanks for the reply. Your reply has boosted me up, however, this long wait s***s


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

*Important Announcement*

*Please note invitation rounds will be held on the second and fourth Monday of each month, rather than the first and third for rest of the programme year.*


----------



## nishant3087

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi nishant, based on current trend of invitations, you might likely expect an invite in the month of march or april, 2014. As July, august, and september, 2013 are the starting months of this program year, people with 60 points might have been rushed to lodge EOI under 2613 code.
> 
> Though the number of invites per round under 189 visa is huge that is 86, the number of 60 point holders is also higher in the above months. So, needless to say that at least 5 or 6 invite rounds are needed to clear the backlogs till November, according to me. So, your chances are really bright in second round of march, or april,2014. nevertheless, this invitation may witness fast filling of 60 pointer also. let's wait and see the game.


Hi Sathiya,

This is the worst phase, first I have to struggle with IELTS and then struggle to get the invite..However, march invitation is a big hope when you guys boost our morale for people like us. Finger crossed. Hoping to get the invite before March 

Regards


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nishant3087 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> This is the worst phase, first I have to struggle with IELTS and then struggle to get the invite..However, march invitation is a big hope when you guys boost our morale for people like us. Finger crossed. Hoping to get the invite before March
> 
> Regards


hi nishant, no worries buddy. For sure, you will get an invite, however, with some delay. You know, i waited for about 4 months to get invited (with 60 points from July till 31st august and with 65 points from 1st September till 21st October). But, i had passion and enthusiasm that i will get an invite sooner or later. It's all about how you optimistically look at things. Cheers mate, your invite will definitely knock your doors and so be ready to welcome it. Fear should get fear after looking at your never-give-up attitude. You, with hard work and patience can make everything true.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

rt00021 said:


> Hi Magneto/ Sathiya,
> 
> I have already asked for your opinion before, but it's a slightly different query. My details are below:
> 
> Category 261112 - Visa 189 - 65 points (IELTS 7.5) - EOI submitted on 6th Oct, 2013
> 
> In this category, total cap is 1380 and with 16th Dec round, 1300 has already been achieved. Do you think I will get invite this year? It's looks difficult to predict the way it's moving. Every round it's moving only by 5-6 days in terms of visa date of effect. If it moves at the same speed, I might not get an invite this year as the cap will be full soon. What's your take on this?
> 
> Thanks.


Hello buddy, as per prorata scheme introduced by DIAC, the invites should be sent to candidates in equal numbers in every invitation round. This prorata is applicable for 6 occupations and amOng them 2611 is also there. I checked closely that most of other occupations existing in this list follow this prorata. However, 2611, unfortunately, didn't follow this rule.However, there might be a system glitch also and once the results for upcoming round are pout, we will get closer look into it. Don't loose your hope as there are always other options to explore. 

Yes, you are right predicting your chances based on prorata and assumptions is really difficult only for your code. Nevertheless, i think, in upcoming rounds, this number of invites might be diminished and the number of days moving may witness upward trend. See, the number of 65 pointers, or higher point scorers, in general, are higher in number in the initial months of a program year. So, i am sure that your chances of receiving an invitation is brighter in later months of the program year, perhaps, April, or May, or June, 2014. Remaining seats must be kept available until June, 2014 as per the information shown in DIBP's website.


----------



## 8rash

Hi Sathiya,

I believed all this while for 2611 the visa date of effect moved only by 7 to 8 days because of the invites being sent to state sponsorship. But I also think that after the 16 Dec round the state sponsorship would be over and the rest of the available invitations are now only for 189.

This is as per my understanding. Please correct me if I am wrong. 

Can we expect to see a positive trend of Prorata from the next round onwards?



sathiyaseelan said:


> Hello buddy, as per prorata scheme introduced by DIAC, the invites should be sent to candidates in equal numbers in every invitation round. This prorata is applicable for 6 occupations and amOng them 2611 is also there. I checked closely that most of other occupations existing in this list follow this prorata. However, 2611, unfortunately, didn't follow this rule.However, there might be a system glitch also and once the results for upcoming round are pout, we will get closer look into it. Don't loose your hope as there are always other options to explore.
> 
> Yes, you are right predicting your chances based on prorata and assumptions is really difficult only for your code. Nevertheless, i think, in upcoming rounds, this number of invites might be diminished and the number of days moving may witness upward trend. See, the number of 65 pointers, or higher point scorers, in general, are higher in number in the initial months of a program year. So, i am sure that your chances of receiving an invitation is brighter in later months of the program year, perhaps, April, or May, or June, 2014. Remaining seats must be kept available until June, 2014 as per the information shown in DIBP's website.


----------



## 0z_dream

Skillselect has changed the invitation rounds from first and third Monday of each month to
second and fourth Monday of each month. Check their site
SkillSelect


----------



## bharathp

How does NSW process the application. As per acknowledgement it stated that they are currently processing applications dated 16 the Oct and will take 2 months for processing the application. But in the thread I read that applications with 65 or 70 points can get invite in January.
Kindly advice


----------



## sathiyaseelan

8rash said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> I believed all this while for 2611 the visa date of effect moved only by 7 to 8 days because of the invites being sent to state sponsorship. But I also think that after the 16 Dec round the state sponsorship would be over and the rest of the available invitations are now only for 189.
> 
> This is as per my understanding. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Can we expect to see a positive trend of Prorata from the next round onwards?


hi 8rash, the movement of 7-8 days are only for 189 visa as no state reveals the dates of approval and the points of candidates they nominated to DIBP. hence, these dates are only for 189 visa. However, the ceilings the are getting filled fast might be due to nominations of states for your occupation, 2611. so, your first belief, unfortunately, is a myth. 

Second thought might be correct, but, i didn't monitor whether any states sponsored the people under 2611 group till 16 Dec, 2013 or not. to be frank, the invitation trend for 2611 codes, is without doubt, not in line with prorata scheme stated by DIBP previously. But, i strongly trust that in upcoming rounds of invitations, prorata based selections may be employed for inviting applicants. I mean, in each upcoming round, may be 8 or 9 candidates my be invited under 189 visa. Let's hope for the optimistic approach.


----------



## akthare

akthare said:


> Thanks Saathiya/tracekd for the information.
> 
> Today i applied for PCC (India). Have taken all the documents mentioned by you and those were sufficient. Process here in Singapore is hasstlefree. Hopefully i will receive in a weeks time. PCC(Singapore) seems i have to wait untill CO is assigned and then he/she will issue a letter that i need to submit to SPF(Singapore Police Force) for PCC. It will take three weeks there after.
> 
> Now coming back to my application, i have on more doubt.
> 
> On page 8 of evisa application, i have entered my Usual Country of residence as India.
> 
> What should i mention in Residence Address?
> India Address or Singapore Address?
> 
> I have entered India Address only as this is my usual country of residence.
> Singapore address i have entered on page 15 where i was required to enter residence address for any other countryother than usual country of residence.
> 
> Is that right?
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> AKT



Dear Saathiya,

In case you missed the above post. Please let me know if I am filling it right?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

akthare said:


> Thanks Saathiya/tracekd for the information.
> 
> Today i applied for PCC (India). Have taken all the documents mentioned by you and those were sufficient. Process here in Singapore is hasstlefree. Hopefully i will receive in a weeks time. PCC(Singapore) seems i have to wait untill CO is assigned and then he/she will issue a letter that i need to submit to SPF(Singapore Police Force) for PCC. It will take three weeks there after.
> 
> Now coming back to my application, i have on more doubt.
> 
> On page 8 of evisa application, i have entered my Usual Country of residence as India.
> 
> What should i mention in Residence Address?
> India Address or Singapore Address?
> 
> I have entered India Address only as this is my usual country of residence.
> Singapore address i have entered on page 15 where i was required to enter residence address for any other countryother than usual country of residence.
> 
> Is that right?
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> AKT


hello akt,

Here usual country means where you are generally living. For instance, one who works in singapore on work visa may need to return to india after the closure of his contract, then in this case, his usual country of residence will be india and current or residential address would an address where he resides currently. However, postal address is the one where he would like DIBP to communicate with him through. 

Are you a PR or citizen of singapore? if so, you should choose Singapore are usual country of residence. You may give your singapore address as your postal address and residential address. Postal address should the one where you can access the information sent from DIBP (if any) easily. Hope you understands it. 

Let's take my case as an example if you are confused about. I have not been out of india yet hence my usual country of residence is india. However, i am currently living in Rajasthan but my permanent address is in Tamilnadu where my parents are staying. So, i have given Tamilnadu address in both the columns under my residential and postal address.


----------



## bharathp

bharathp said:


> How does NSW process the application. As per acknowledgement it stated that they are currently processing applications dated 16 the Oct and will take 2 months for processing the application. But in the thread I read that applications with 65 or 70 points can get invite in January.
> Kindly advice


Dear sathiya........ur expert view .....I applied with 70 points.....


----------



## umeshinaz

bharathp said:


> Dear sathiya........ur expert view .....I applied with 70 points.....


Hey Bharat,

It appears that total points matter less for NSW SS...more importance is for the job code and representative number of application for the same...e.g. I applied in last week of Sept.. the acknowledgement mail said the August application is under process...and however i received my NSW SS by 17th Oct...so its all time factor...i would say...

cheers mate...


----------



## bharathp

umeshinaz said:


> Hey Bharat,
> 
> It appears that total points matter less for NSW SS...more importance is for the job code and representative number of application for the same...e.g. I applied in last week of Sept.. the acknowledgement mail said the August application is under process...and however i received my NSW SS by 17th Oct...so its all time factor...i would say...
> 
> cheers mate...


Thanks umeshinaz;

I have applied for 222311 financial investment advisor.

What are my chances. The reports suggest huge vacancies.

Regards
Bharath


----------



## Santhosh.15

Hi Bharath

I also applied under financial investment advisor category, acknowledgement date is 09 th dec...what is your timeline buddy....

Regards

Santhosh


----------



## Kavya9

Hi Sathiya,

I have applied EOI on 25th Nov with 60 points for 261313. Could you predict when mine will be selected?

Thanks & regards,
Kavya


----------



## thearc

Hey guys,

Planning on Submitting my EOI Today, Just wanted to cross check some info - 
*1. For Including Spouse in my Application - *
Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?* 
Answer - Yes 
How many family members?* 
Answer - 1
Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* 
Answer - Yes
*2. I have completed my education in India and have done no degree in Australia, hence for Australian Study Requirement - *
Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?*
Answer - No
*3. For Work Experience - *
ACS has deducted 2 years of experience while doing skill assessment. Hence, while mentioning employment at my first organization, i have mentioned first 2 years in the company as non-relevant and next 1 as relevant (worked there for 3 years). Is it correct?

Please advice.

Thanks in advance
Regards
Arc


----------



## sathiyaseelan

thearc said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Planning on Submitting my EOI Today, Just wanted to cross check some info -
> *1. For Including Spouse in my Application - *
> Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?*
> Answer - Yes
> How many family members?*
> Answer - 1
> Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*
> Answer - Yes
> *2. I have completed my education in India and have done no degree in Australia, hence for Australian Study Requirement - *
> Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?*
> Answer - No
> *3. For Work Experience - *
> ACS has deducted 2 years of experience while doing skill assessment. Hence, while mentioning employment at my first organization, i have mentioned first 2 years in the company as non-relevant and next 1 as relevant (worked there for 3 years). Is it correct?
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Regards
> Arc


hi there, yes, what you entered is perfectly correct. so, no worries, just submit EOI and relax until getting the invitation. All the best.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bharathp said:


> Dear sathiya........ur expert view .....I applied with 70 points.....



Quote:
Originally Posted by bharathp View Post
How does NSW process the application. As per acknowledgement it stated that they are currently processing applications dated 16 the Oct and will take 2 months for processing the application. But in the thread I read that applications with 65 or 70 points can get invite in January.
Kindly advice


hi bharat, you may need to include 2 weeks for christamas and new year. Nine times out of ten, case officers will be holidaying between 25th December till first week of January, 2014. Hence, needless to say that this period should not be counted for processing times.

The applicant who got state sponsorship from NSW were from different occupations that follow stringent rules of selection. For instance, there are 6 job codes such as 2611, 2633, 2613, 2339 etc. and yours is not there. Therefore, your normal processing time is about 2 months and you may expect the outcome after 2 months, perhaps, within end of February, or start of march, 2014. No need to panic as states approve the candidates based on "first-in-first-out" scheme, your application will be fairly considered. Cheers!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bharathp said:


> Dear sathiya........ur expert view .....I applied with 70 points.....



Quote:
Originally Posted by bharathp View Post
How does NSW process the application. As per acknowledgement it stated that they are currently processing applications dated 16 the Oct and will take 2 months for processing the application. But in the thread I read that applications with 65 or 70 points can get invite in January.
Kindly advice


hi bharat, you may need to include 2 weeks for Christmas and new year. Nine times out of ten, case officers will be holidaying between 25th December till first week of January, 2014. Hence, needless to say that this period should not be counted for processing times.

The applicant who got state sponsorship from NSW were from different occupations that follow stringent rules of selection. For instance, there are 6 job codes such as 2611, 2633, 2613, 2339 etc. and yours is not there. Therefore, your normal processing time is about 2 months and you may expect the outcome after 2 months, perhaps, within end of February, or start of march, 2014. No need to panic as states approve the candidates based on "first-in-first-out" scheme, your application will be fairly considered. Cheers!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Kavya9 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> I have applied EOI on 25th Nov with 60 points for 261313. Could you predict when mine will be selected?
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Kavya


kavya, see, the last invited candidate in your occupation, 2613 had 60 points and visa date of 12/08/2013 as on 16/12/2013. This means, there is a backlog of 60 point holders for about 3 and half months prior to your eoi date. This number, undoubtedly, is huge and needs at least 4 or 5 rounds to get cleared. Moreover, there might be a small of high scorers who will be lodging EOI's in upcoming months also. Though the number of seats for 2613 group is 86 per round under 189 visa, the line of 60 pointers is very long. So, you might expect an invite in later months, perhaps, March, or April or May, 2014.


----------



## australiaprvisa

I have one query on EOI form

Other passports

Does the client have other current passports?

What I have to select in this, If I have other country passport then I have to select Yes or any other person are included in application then I have to select Yes?


----------



## bharathp

battulas78 said:


> Hi Bharath
> 
> I also applied under financial investment advisor category, acknowledgement date is 09 th dec...what is your timeline buddy....
> 
> Regards
> 
> Santhosh


I applied on 7th DEC.docs ack on 17 the Oct


----------



## umeshinaz

bharathp said:


> I applied on 7th DEC.docs ack on 17 the Oct


I guess you meant to say...17 Dec Ack date...

Aneways....I have also applied for FIA....and usually seen the trend that it gets approved within a month now a days....

cheers...


----------



## akthare

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello akt,
> 
> Here usual country means where you are generally living. For instance, one who works in singapore on work visa may need to return to india after the closure of his contract, then in this case, his usual country of residence will be india and current or residential address would an address where he resides currently. However, postal address is the one where he would like DIBP to communicate with him through.
> 
> Are you a PR or citizen of singapore? if so, you should choose Singapore are usual country of residence. You may give your singapore address as your postal address and residential address. Postal address should the one where you can access the information sent from DIBP (if any) easily. Hope you understands it.
> 
> Let's take my case as an example if you are confused about. I have not been out of my india yet hence my usual country of residence is india. However, i am currently living in Rajasthan but my permanent address is in Tamilnadu where my parents are staying. So, i have given Tamilnadu address in both the columns under my residential and postal address.


Thanks Saathiya,

My only confusion was if I enter usual country of residence as India then wat should be the residence address. Because it is mentioned about Residence address not current residence address. 

SO as per your advise I should enter Singapore address as residence address. Not my permanent residence address of India. In my case both are different as I stay in Singapore currently.


I hope this might not effect my visa incase our understanding does not align with DIBP



Thanks and regards,
AKT


----------



## sathiyaseelan

akthare said:


> Thanks Saathiya,
> 
> My only confusion was if I enter usual country of residence as India then wat should be the residence address. Because it is mentioned about Residence address not current residence address.
> 
> SO as per your advise I should enter Singapore address as residence address. Not my permanent residence address of India. In my case both are different as I stay in Singapore currently.
> 
> 
> I hope this might not effect my visa incase our understanding does not align with DIBP
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> AKT


hi akt, 

this should not create much issues on visa grant. resident address and current resident address are one and the same. You didn't answer my question in my previous message.

Are you a singapore PR holder or citizen of singapore? Or are you on work visa?

With answer to above queries, answers will be clearer.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## snarayan

akthare said:


> Thanks Saathiya,
> 
> My only confusion was if I enter usual country of residence as India then wat should be the residence address. Because it is mentioned about Residence address not current residence address.
> 
> SO as per your advise I should enter Singapore address as residence address. Not my permanent residence address of India. In my case both are different as I stay in Singapore currently.
> 
> 
> I hope this might not effect my visa incase our understanding does not align with DIBP
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> AKT


How long have you been in Singapore? Basically if you are an NRI (which means you live more than 6 months outside India) you need to mention your usual country of residence as Singapore.


----------



## bharathp

umeshinaz said:


> I guess you meant to say...17 Dec Ack date...
> 
> Aneways....I have also applied for FIA....and usually seen the trend that it gets approved within a month now a days....
> 
> cheers...


Thanks umeshinaz and merry xmas


----------



## bharathp

sathiyaseelan said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by bharathp View Post
> How does NSW process the application. As per acknowledgement it stated that they are currently processing applications dated 16 the Oct and will take 2 months for processing the application. But in the thread I read that applications with 65 or 70 points can get invite in January.
> Kindly advice
> 
> 
> hi bharat, you may need to include 2 weeks for christamas and new year. Nine times out of ten, case officers will be holidaying between 25th December till first week of January, 2014. Hence, needless to say that this period should not be counted for processing times.
> 
> The applicant who got state sponsorship from NSW were from different occupations that follow stringent rules of selection. For instance, there are 6 job codes such as 2611, 2633, 2613, 2339 etc. and yours is not there. Therefore, your normal processing time is about 2 months and you may expect the outcome after 2 months, perhaps, within end of February, or start of march, 2014. No need to panic as states approve the candidates based on "first-in-first-out" scheme, your application will be fairly considered. Cheers!


Thanks sathiya. FIV is listed in 2 states. So will it get preference. Any chance of getting invite in jan


----------



## Santhosh.15

umeshinaz said:


> I guess you meant to say...17 Dec Ack date...
> 
> Aneways....I have also applied for FIA....and usually seen the trend that it gets approved within a month now a days....
> 
> cheers...


Hi,

I have also applief for financial investment advisor category for NSW SS....Ack date is 09th Dec...Whar are your timelines buddy ??

Good luck.....

Santhosh


----------



## yuri_gagari

Hi sathiya, 

Kindly advise will when should i expect my invitation for 261313, applied on : 26/08/2013

would it be first round or 2nd round in january 2014..
any advise/suggestions for lodging the docs? 

One confusion i had in mind... I am expecting the invitation in jan, 
if i do my civil marriage in late december then my status changes to married 

In that case, do i update my EOI ??? would it change my invitation date and put me back in the queue?
or should i just wait and sort my PR first then i can apply for spouse visa for my partner ?

or When i receive MY invitation for PR, I include my partner details if we are married ? kindly enlighten on this option more, not even sure if this is an option

Thanking all the people for much support to everyone here. 

thanks and kind regards, 

yuri_gagari

P.s. Merry Christmas Everyone.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

yuri_gagari said:


> Hi sathiya,
> 
> Kindly advise will when should i expect my invitation for 261313, applied on : 26/08/2013
> 
> would it be first round or 2nd round in january 2014..
> any advise/suggestions for lodging the docs?
> 
> One confusion i had in mind... I am expecting the invitation in jan,
> if i do my civil marriage in late december then my status changes to married
> 
> In that case, do i update my EOI ??? would it change my invitation date and put me back in the queue?
> or should i just wait and sort my PR first then i can apply for spouse visa for my partner ?
> 
> or When i receive MY invitation for PR, I include my partner details if we are married ? kindly enlighten on this option more, not even sure if this is an option
> 
> Thanking all the people for much support to everyone here.
> 
> 
> thanks and kind regards,
> 
> yuri_gagari
> 
> P.s. Merry Christmas Everyone.


hello there,

firstly, thanks a lot for your Christmas wishes and i wish you and your family the same. i also wish all the members of expat forum.

based on invite trend, your chances are really brighter in frist round of January, 2014. in the worst case, you will definitely get an invite in second round of January, according to my perception.

changing marital status alone will not change your visa date, however, adding spouse's qualification will. Migrating with your spouse in existing EOI is a very good idea. If you already had 60 points, no need to add spouse's qualifications (skills assessment for your spouse might take 3-4 months and if her occupation is available in same skilled occupational list, you get 5 extra points. If you wish, yu can do this.)

Now, after your marriage, it is wise to add your spouse in existing EOI so that while applying for visa, you can include here in your visa application itself and both of you can relocate to Australia easily. So, following your wedlock, edit the eoi and add your partner immediately. This is the best option according to me.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## australiaprvisa

*Need help*

I have one query on EOI form

Other passports

Does the client have other current passports?

What I have to select in this, If I have other country passport then I have to select Yes or any other person are included in application then I have to select Yes? 

Can anyone please reply me on this.


----------



## bharathp

"Effective 24 December 2013, applications for NSW nomination for the subclass 190 visa will close. Applications received after this date will not be processed or returned. NSW will reopen for the subclass 190 visa nomination in July 2014. Information regarding 2014/15 applications will be posted on this website in July 2014."

I applied eoi on 7th Dec. Will it be processed


----------



## sathiyaseelan

australiaprvisa said:


> I have one query on EOI form
> 
> Other passports
> 
> Does the client have other current passports?
> 
> What I have to select in this, If I have other country passport then I have to select Yes or any other person are included in application then I have to select Yes?
> 
> Can anyone please reply me on this.


Hi there,

if you are holding passport in addition to your home country, then, click "yes". For example, if you have passports for India and Singapore, then "yes" is the answer.

you need to select "yes" without any doubts, if you wish to add your dependents to this visa application.

Furnishing the background of every question before asking the information is a very good way to get answers accurately and timely and i recommend this to everyone when they post their queries.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bharathp said:


> "Effective 24 December 2013, applications for NSW nomination for the subclass 190 visa will close. Applications received after this date will not be processed or returned. NSW will reopen for the subclass 190 visa nomination in July 2014. Information regarding 2014/15 applications will be posted on this website in July 2014."
> 
> I applied eoi on 7th Dec. Will it be processed


hi bharat, yes, your application for nomination under 190 visa will be fairly considered by NSW. So, no need to worry about it, just enjoy festival season.


----------



## decipline

*190 Visa - Fund guidance*

Hello Friends,

I have few queries regarding proof of fund for Sub Class 190 Visa.

I have applied for Canberra State Sponsor ship in december and expecting the outcome by end of january.

I have shown AUD 40,000 fund in terms of Fixed Deposits, LIC & PPF. We are 3 people moving (myself, wife & kid)

My queries are:-

1) Once we receive the state sponsor ship, do i again need to show the same proof of funds to DIBP while i am applying for 190 Visa?

2) Can i utilise the some funds to pay the fees of AUD 3520 + 1780 + 880 - Visa fees from this fund? or do i need to preserve it till i get final visa and pay this visa fees from other fund?

3) Why i am asking is that, as i have shown AUD 40,000 as proof of fund to state which means i have this fund to support me while I am in Australia and if i do not get job for 3 to 4 months. And now once i get the state sponsor ship cleared, and i am utilising that fund here in India than no fund will be available to support in Australia? Can this be a query from DIBP post launching the visa 190 that i have not maintained the same fund at present?

4) Presently i do not have any Loan Liability on me. When i applied for Canberra state sponsor ship also, there was no liability or no loan on me. Now if i apply for some personal loan and avail the same on my name will it be seen as liability on me? will they deduct the equal amount of AUD fund from my proof? will it adversely effect my application that i have availed the personal loan at any stage now or while applying for 190?

5) If i take the personal loan, than do i need to disclose this loan amount to ACT / Canberra State? If state sponsorship is approved, than do i need to disclose this loan to DIBP when i am launching the 190 Visa?

I am seriously confused, what is fund requirement and how long do we need to maintain that fund in our name? please guide me soon.


----------



## nectar_s

i started collating my visa documents.With regard to payslips - its all computer generated (PDF) , can i just upload the same or do i need a notary on it.

Also,for Form 16- for a few years , it shows valid digital signature but no where it is signed, can i upload the same or need to get notary on that as well. 

i understand that maximum number of pages is only 64 - so can i merge some documents or can i upload extra documents in any available alternative way.

please clarify.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nectar_s said:


> i started collating my visa documents.With regard to payslips - its all computer generated (PDF) , can i just upload the same or do i need a notary on it.
> 
> Also,for Form 16- for a few years , it shows valid digital signature but no where it is signed, can i upload the same or need to get notary on that as well.
> 
> i understand that maximum number of pages is only 64 - so can i merge some documents or can i upload extra documents in any available alternative way.
> 
> please clarify.


hi nectar, just upload the system generated pay slips. no need to get them notarized but combine all pay slips from an employer together and upload it as a single combined pdf file.

Digital signature is fine enough on form 16 documents and getting notarization is not advised. Upload salary slips, form 16, income tax statements (each document has its relevant files combined together in a single pdf file) separately from each company you worked with.


----------



## snarayan

nectar_s said:


> i started collating my visa documents.With regard to payslips - its all computer generated (PDF) , can i just upload the same or do i need a notary on it.
> 
> Also,for Form 16- for a few years , it shows valid digital signature but no where it is signed, can i upload the same or need to get notary on that as well.
> 
> i understand that maximum number of pages is only 64 - so can i merge some documents or can i upload extra documents in any available alternative way.
> 
> please clarify.


I got my computer generated payslips attested by the hr, but I was told that's not required. Nothing wrong it getting it attested. Not sure if a notary will attest it because it's a computer generated copy.

With regards to form 16, most companies only provide digital signatures, so I guess that's fine.

Nothing wrong in logically merging documents.


----------



## nectar_s

Thanks Sathiya and Snarayan for quick reply.

I got reference letter from my manager dated May 2013 for one of the companies, can i use it now ? because the problem is when i got the letter, i was working with the company and hence mentioned in it as "working since Sep 2010 " but now i have resigned, so need to get one more letter with the end date or can i use the one which i got for VET. pl advise.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nectar_s said:


> Thanks Sathiya and Snarayan for quick reply.
> 
> I got reference letter from my manager dated May 2013 for one of the companies, can i use it now ? because the problem is when i got the letter, i was working with the company and hence mentioned in it as "working since Sep 2010 " but now i have resigned, so need to get one more letter with the end date or can i use the one which i got for VET. pl advise.


if now you are able to get a new reference letter with the exact end date from that manager, go for it. this is better than submitting an old reference letter. As your manager already issued you the reference letter, you can get the new letter without any issues, i am sure of. however, if you are unable to do so, submitting old letter will not harm anything on your visa grant on condition that you also submit relieving and or experience letter from that company with the end dates mentioned clearly.


----------



## yuri_gagari

Hello Sathiya, 

Thanks for your advise, just a few clarification would be helpful. 

As you know i am expecting the invite on the first or second round in january,
I will update my eoi after the wedding lock... 

My partner is living in the uk and her skill set are not listed on the Occupation List.

Does my partner need to do IELTS? 

and how do we lodge our application ? As i will be in Australia and she will be in UK when i lodge my Application, and Also, what forms do i need to lodge?

Perhaps a list of documents my partner and i need to keep ready would be very handy. 

Once again your help is much appreciated and God Bless. 

Thanks and kind regards, 

yuri_gagari




sathiyaseelan said:


> hello there,
> 
> firstly, thanks a lot for your Christmas wishes and i wish you and your family the same. i also wish all the members of expat forum.
> 
> based on invite trend, your chances are really brighter in frist round of January, 2014. in the worst case, you will definitely get an invite in second round of January, according to my perception.
> 
> changing marital status alone will not change your visa date, however, adding spouse's qualification will. Migrating with your spouse in existing EOI is a very good idea. If you already had 60 points, no need to add spouse's qualifications (skills assessment for your spouse might take 3-4 months and if her occupation is available in same skilled occupational list, you get 5 extra points. If you wish, yu can do this.)
> 
> Now, after your marriage, it is wise to add your spouse in existing EOI so that while applying for visa, you can include here in your visa application itself and both of you can relocate to Australia easily. So, following your wedlock, edit the eoi and add your partner immediately. This is the best option according to me.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


----------



## Arjun2407

*Chances of invite at 65 points*

Hi All,
I've submitted an EOI under 261111 category in December 2013 with 65 points. Going by the recent trend in this category, can someone tell me what are the chances of getting an invite and when?

Thanks
Arjun


----------



## sathiyaseelan

yuri_gagari said:


> Hello Sathiya,
> 
> Thanks for your advise, just a few clarification would be helpful.
> 
> As you know i am expecting the invite on the first or second round in january,
> I will update my eoi after the wedding lock...
> 
> My partner is living in the uk and her skill set are not listed on the Occupation List.
> 
> Does my partner need to do IELTS?
> 
> and how do we lodge our application ? As i will be in Australia and she will be in UK when i lodge my Application, and Also, what forms do i need to lodge?
> 
> Perhaps a list of documents my partner and i need to keep ready would be very handy.
> 
> Once again your help is much appreciated and God Bless.
> 
> Thanks and kind regards,
> 
> yuri_gagari


hello yuri,

if your partner's studies were in english medium, then no need for her to sit for ielts. just a letter from her college principal stating that she was taught in english is sufficient. If her graduation was not taught in english, then, yes, she need to score 4.5 bands in ielts examination. if she either unable to get both above done, you can pay extra fees that is 4050 AUD (check this figure with DIBP'S website) to compensate her english requirements.

when will your wedlock? If it will within January or February, then, you can add her now itself in your EOI.

you will lodge an online application for visa, so your current location doesn't matter. You need to have all documents related to your education, employment, passport, pay slips, income tax returns statements, form 80 etc. You also need to take medical examination and get Police clearance certificate for all countries where you lived for more than 12 months. below is the list of documents uploaded by one of the expat forum members, I shanmuganathan, on the thread "2013 189 AND 190 APPLICANTS". You may check 4444th page and may even post there.

Primary Applicant:

Passport
Resume
Birth Certificate
10th Marksheet
+2 Marksheet
Degree Certificate
Degree Transcript
Technical certifications
Prev Company Exp Letter
Prev Company Reference Letter from Supervisor
Current Company Appointment Letter
Current Company Latest Promotion Letter
Current Company 3rd Party Stat Declaration
Current Company Last 12 months payslips
Current Company Last 12 months salary statement
Current Company Last 4 yrs Tax Statement
IETLS
ACS skills assessment
Meds
India PCC
Form 80

Secondary Applicant:

Passport
Marriage Certificate
10th Marksheet
Diploma Marksheet
Degree Certificate
Degree Certificate
Proof of Language Skill (English) - letter from College
Birth/Age Evidence
Meds
Form 80

regards,
sathiya


----------



## 2013

Arjun2407 said:


> Hi All,
> I've submitted an EOI under 261111 category in December 2013 with 65 points. Going by the recent trend in this category, can someone tell me what are the chances of getting an invite and when?
> 
> Thanks
> Arjun


You'll definitely get the invite in next round. :rockon:


----------



## Bivas

Hi everyone,

I submitted my EOI on 13th December for 190 from NSW. Can you give me any when I can get invitation for applying my visa. Have anyone who has submitted EOI as like me in this month (December 2013) and waiting for Invitation or have got already here.

Regards,
Bivas


----------



## Waqarali20005

Bivas said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 13th December for 190 from NSW. Can you give me any when I can get invitation for applying my visa. Have anyone who has submitted EOI as like me in this month (December 2013) and waiting for Invitation or have got already here.
> 
> Regards,
> Bivas


We share the same timeline, i submitted EOI on 9th december and applied to NSW SS on 13th Dec. They acknowledged the receipt of application on 18th Dec. They also nformed me that application will be processed within 12 weeks and currently applications received on 22nd october 2013 are being processed.


----------



## SunFlower48

*What is OCI?*

Dear All,
I have an OCI
Now I have a question
When it asks if u are a citizen of another country in form 80 and other forms, should I say YES or NO?
And when it asks if u have any passport/travel document for any other country? Should I say YES or NO?
Please help


----------



## lvonline

Hi Sathiya - quick question,

Assuming that I get an invite in Jan/Feb, how do I go about paying the VISA fees? I have an ICICI/HDFC account. Can you please tell me a simple procedure that is cost-effective as well?

Regards,
LV


----------



## Santhosh.15

Waqarali20005 said:


> We share the same timeline, i submitted EOI on 9th december and applied to NSW SS on 13th Dec. They acknowledged the receipt of application on 18th Dec. They also nformed me that application will be processed within 12 weeks and currently applications received on 22nd october 2013 are being processed.


Hi,

Same here. My acknowledgement date is 09th Dec. I have applied under Financial Investment advisor category, how about you guys ??

Let us be in touch to track our status.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## sathiyaseelan

lvonline said:


> Hi Sathiya - quick question,
> 
> Assuming that I get an invite in Jan/Feb, how do I go about paying the VISA fees? I have an ICICI/HDFC account. Can you please tell me a simple procedure that is cost-effective as well?
> 
> Regards,
> LV


hi buddy,

it is travel card. go here.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html

regards,
sathiya


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

lvonline said:


> Hi Sathiya - quick question,
> 
> Assuming that I get an invite in Jan/Feb, how do I go about paying the VISA fees? I have an ICICI/HDFC account. Can you please tell me a simple procedure that is cost-effective as well?
> 
> Regards,
> LV


People have successfully paid visa fees using travel card in past, but these days Travel card isnt working, may be due to new RBI rules. 

You have to pay fees using credit card with limit of more than 3 Lac.


----------



## sunnyboi

ratnesh.nagori said:


> People have successfully paid visa fees using travel card in past, but these days Travel card isnt working, may be due to new RBI rules.
> 
> You have to pay fees using credit card with limit of more than 3 Lac.


Can't the travel card have that limit? If not, what are the best alternatives?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sunnyboi said:


> Can't the travel card have that limit? If not, what are the best alternatives?


travel cards don't have limits and in fact, it is you who need to set the maximum transaction amount on the card through your online account. after setting the figure on the card, you can make online transaction without fail.


----------



## lvonline

sunnyboi said:


> Can't the travel card have that limit? If not, what are the best alternatives?


I guess that might be a problem if we pay fees for dependents as well. If its a single person, isn't travel card sufficient?


----------



## Waqarali20005

battulas78 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Same here. My acknowledgement date is 09th Dec. I have applied under Financial Investment advisor category, how about you guys ??
> 
> Let us be in touch to track our status.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Santhosh


What is your file ref #? mine is 7247


----------



## Waqarali20005

and for other details you can see my signatures !! i hope you are also on http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...38749-nsw-state-sponsorship-progress-892.html


----------



## bravo189

Dear Friends,

I need a help.

I have already submitted my EOI, thinking that I have got positive assessment letter from ACS. After few days, I observed clearly that the ACS has considered only 4 years and 10 months ( till May 2013) of my experience for skilled assessment. 

Luckily, I am still working in the same skill, so I applied review from ACS, to consider my recent experience. It will be 5 years 1 Month( till Aug 2013). So I could claim 15 points for SOL. 

Now, my question is, since I have already submitted EOI with Old ACS reference number. Do i need to cancel the EOI and submit new EOI after getting review result. Or Keep the EOI and update when ever review results arrive. 

I ready in some forum, that the skilled assessment should not have an earlier date than EOI application submission date. In that case, if I update my review assessment details in the EOI will that be a problem?

Need your help.

Thanks


----------



## Waqarali20005

bravo189 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I need a help.
> 
> I have already submitted my EOI, thinking that I have got positive assessment letter from ACS. After few days, I observed clearly that the ACS has considered only 4 years and 10 months ( till May 2013) of my experience for skilled assessment.
> 
> Luckily, I am still working in the same skill, so I applied review from ACS, to consider my recent experience. It will be 5 years 1 Month( till Aug 2013). So I could claim 15 points for SOL.
> 
> Now, my question is, since I have already submitted EOI with Old ACS reference number. Do i need to cancel the EOI and submit new EOI after getting review result. Or Keep the EOI and update when ever review results arrive.
> 
> I ready in some forum, that the skilled assessment should not have an earlier date than EOI application submission date. In that case, if I update my review assessment details in the EOI will that be a problem?
> 
> Need your help.
> 
> Thanks


I think you dont need to cancel your EOI, just update or amend your EOI. 
Skills Assessment letter date may have an earlier date than the date of submission of EOI. Seniors may guide you more but my skills assessment letter from CPA contains a date of 09th Dec while EOI submission date is 10th dec 2013.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bravo189 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I need a help.
> 
> I have already submitted my EOI, thinking that I have got positive assessment letter from ACS. After few days, I observed clearly that the ACS has considered only 4 years and 10 months ( till May 2013) of my experience for skilled assessment.
> 
> Luckily, I am still working in the same skill, so I applied review from ACS, to consider my recent experience. It will be 5 years 1 Month( till Aug 2013). So I could claim 15 points for SOL.
> 
> Now, my question is, since I have already submitted EOI with Old ACS reference number. Do i need to cancel the EOI and submit new EOI after getting review result. Or Keep the EOI and update when ever review results arrive.
> 
> I ready in some forum, that the skilled assessment should not have an earlier date than EOI application submission date. In that case, if I update my review assessment details in the EOI will that be a problem?
> 
> Need your help.
> 
> Thanks


hi there, no need to get skills assessment for your additional experience as the ongoing experience is cumulative as long as the skills assessment letter from ACS is valid. Means, if you work in same company and with same job description, then no need to get skills assessment again to claim 5 more points, in your case. Your currently pay slips, income tax statements, bank statements and new reference letter will be more than enough to satisfy case officer while uploading documents after invitation. 

In fact, you, yourself, can check this out in EOI form itself. Just drag the mouse on the end date of current employer and you will see "Leave the end date of current employment blank if you work with same company and on same roles".

Does, applying for skills assessment again and again to enhance points for work experience mak sense? No, this is why ACS says that its skills assessment is valid for 2 years and after tha only you are advised to knock their doors excluding some unavoidable situations.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## bravo189

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, no need to get skills assessment for your additional experience as the ongoing experience is cumulative as long as the skills assessment letter from ACS is valid. Means, if you work in same company and with same job description, then no need to get skills assessment again to claim 5 more points, in your case. Your currently pay slips, income tax statements, bank statements and new reference letter will be more than enough to satisfy case officer while uploading documents after invitation.
> 
> In fact, you, yourself, can check this out in EOI form itself. Just drag the mouse on the end date of current employer and you will see "Leave the end date of current employment blank if you work with same company and on same roles".
> 
> Does, applying for skills assessment again and again to enhance points for work experience mak sense? No, this is why ACS says that its skills assessment is valid for 2 years and after tha only you are advised to knock their doors excluding some unavoidable situations.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya



Thanks Waqarali20005 and Sathiya.

You are right and this information really helps me. Many thanks again.


----------



## kimh

Just submitted the Vic SS application. Hope it is accepted ...


----------



## mxkum10

Hello Everyone,

Am a newbie here having submitted my EOI on 14 DEC with 60 points. I have filed my nomination for 189 under the occupation Software Engineer - 261313.

As per the current trends when Can I expect an invitation? Or will I be getting invitation at all?

Please help.

Thanks,
Manish


----------



## ykps

mxkum10 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Am a newbie here having submitted my EOI on 14 DEC with 60 points. I have filed my nomination for 189 under the occupation Software Engineer - 261313.
> 
> As per the current trends when Can I expect an invitation? Or will I be getting invitation at all?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Manish


As per our Expat Expert Sathya, it is likely to take 4 months (8 rounds of invitation) to reach our dates. I'm too waiting with fingers crossed.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ykps said:


> As per our Expat Expert Sathya, it is likely to take 4 months (8 rounds of invitation) to reach our dates. I'm too waiting with fingers crossed.


expert expat (ha ha ha), i like this, though i am not that much expertise. Ykps, please don't pour more ice on me as i have been suffering from cold already (ha ha ha).


----------



## Santhosh.15

Hi all,

I have submitted NSW SS application and received acknowledgement on 09th december. Subsequently NSW announced they have reached this year quota but also quoted they would process applications received before 24th as usual.

I see a contrary statements here, first they say they have reached 190 subclass quota for this year and on the other hand they mention applications recieved before 24th will be processed as usual.

Can seniors please clarify ??? Do i still have a chance to get SS from NSW??

Thanks

Santhosh


----------



## snarayan

battulas78 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have submitted NSW SS application and received acknowledgement on 09th december. Subsequently NSW announced they have reached this year quota but also quoted they would process applications received before 24th as usual.
> 
> I see a contrary statements here, first they say they have reached 190 subclass quota for this year and on the other hand they mention applications recieved before 24th will be processed as usual.
> 
> Can seniors please clarify ??? Do i still have a chance to get SS from NSW??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Santhosh


What is contradicting and what's the confusion here?

It clearly states applications received before 24th will be processed as usual.


----------



## Santhosh.15

snarayan said:


> What is contradicting and what's the confusion here?
> 
> It clearly states applications received before 24th will be processed as usual.


Thanks for your reply.

Thats right. But they also stated quota for this year has been achieved. So, they have reached quota how would they issue sponsorship again is my worry.


----------



## snarayan

battulas78 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Thats right. But they also stated quota for this year has been achieved. So, they have reached quota how would they issue sponsorship again is my worry.


You are thinking too much and are being paranoid. 

Don't assume things. Only go by what is explicitly mentioned. 

How else would you want them to frame the sentence . 

Relax and wait and you will soon hear the good news.


----------



## Santhosh.15

snarayan said:


> You are thinking too much and are being paranoid.
> 
> Don't assume things. Only go by what is explicitly mentioned.
> 
> How else would you want them to frame the sentence .
> 
> Relax and wait and you will soon hear the good news.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## Waqarali20005

battulas78 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have submitted NSW SS application and received acknowledgement on 09th december. Subsequently NSW announced they have reached this year quota but also quoted they would process applications received before 24th as usual.
> 
> I see a contrary statements here, first they say they have reached 190 subclass quota for this year and on the other hand they mention applications recieved before 24th will be processed as usual.
> 
> Can seniors please clarify ??? Do i still have a chance to get SS from NSW??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Santhosh


what they meant to say is that the maximum number of applications they planned to received have been reached..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Santhosh.15

Waqarali20005 said:


> what they meant to say is that the maximum number of applications they planned to received have been reached..:fingerscrossed:


Thanks Waqar...fingers crossed.


----------



## SunFlower48

*65?*



felix2020 said:


> It has to be for people with nominated occupation in Golden 6. 65 points is the new pass mark for these occupations.


Would someone please let me know which occupations need 65?


----------



## decipline

Bivas said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 13th December for 190 from NSW. Can you give me any when I can get invitation for applying my visa. Have anyone who has submitted EOI as like me in this month (December 2013) and waiting for Invitation or have got already here.
> 
> Regards,
> Bivas


Hello

Same here but for different state. I submitted my application for ACT state sponsorship and received acknoledgement on 20th december. They have mentioned 30 working days to process the application.

However, christmas falling in between they are closed at preset since last 6 days and might open from 5th january only. Lets count from there and hope to receive the nomination soon.

Cheers


----------



## neil123

2013 said:


> You'll definitely get the invite in next round. :rockon:


As per 16th Dec results:

2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 65 20/09/2013 2.25 pm 

So, it appears there is waiting period of around 3 months even for 65 pointers. 
Why do you think he will get invite in next round only?
Am I missing something (or interpreting the report incorrectly)?

PS: I am also in the same boat.. submitted EOI in Dec for 261111 with 65 points.


----------



## SunFlower48

*Golden 6*



felix2020 said:


> It has to be for people with nominated occupation in Golden 6. 65 points is the new pass mark for these occupations.


What is the Golden 6? Would you please guide?


----------



## lvonline

SunFlower48 said:


> What is the Golden 6? Would you please guide?


Check link below in Sathiya's own words on what Golden 6 is... 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...17201-eoi-submitted-club-994.html#post2659329


----------



## lvonline

*New Passport vs Old Passport after EOI*

Hi Sathiya/others,

I had my old passport at the time of applying EOI(31st Aug) whose validity was Feb 2014. Last week I got my new passport. What should I do - 
Should I update the new passport somewhere in the EOI (IELTS is in old passport number)
or 
just leave it as is and then provide the new passport at the time of lodgment?

Regards,
LV


----------



## sathiyaseelan

lvonline said:


> Hi Sathiya/others,
> 
> I had my old passport at the time of applying EOI(31st Aug) whose validity was Feb 2014. Last week I got my new passport. What should I do -
> Should I update the new passport somewhere in the EOI (IELTS is in old passport number)
> or
> just leave it as is and then provide the new passport at the time of lodgment?
> 
> Regards,
> LV


hi there, Right away edit the EOI and offer the details related to new passport.


----------



## lvonline

Thanks for the quick help. Sathiya.
One more thing -
I just found the following in my EOI:
Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application - *Yes*
How many family members?* - *3*
Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* - *Yes*

I am not planning to take my family (spouse & 2 kids) as of now. However, I do plan to taken them in near future after I get settled there. With this context, do I need to correct the above answers? I should be letting them know that I would like to take dependents in near future but not in my visa application - thats the reason I indicated Yes and 3 for the first two questions.

Pls help with corrections. Meanwhile, I am trying to find where I can update new passport details in EOI. Your earnest reply is highly appreciated!!


----------



## lvonline

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, Right away edit the EOI and offer the details related to new passport.


I found no option in EOI to give new passport details. Even existing passport only has the following, which remains the same for new passport...
Family name
Given names
Sex
Date of birth (dd/mm/yyyy)
Country of birth
Country of passport

Am I missing something or is there no need to change as nowhere passport number/validity is asked in EOI?

Edit: Just found this URL related to this context. It says old/new passport can be uploaded at visa application time.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...48-query-eoi-process-due-passport-change.html


----------



## russel_diu

lvonline said:


> Thanks for the quick help. Sathiya.
> One more thing -
> I just found the following in my EOI:
> Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application - *Yes*
> How many family members?* - *3*
> Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* - *Yes*
> 
> I am not planning to take my family (spouse & 2 kids) as of now. However, I do plan to taken them in near future after I get settled there. With this context, do I need to correct the above answers? I should be letting them know that I would like to take dependents in near future but not in my visa application - thats the reason I indicated Yes and 3 for the first two questions.
> 
> Pls help with corrections. Meanwhile, I am trying to find where I can update new passport details in EOI. Your earnest reply is highly appreciated!!


Hi 

I had the same kind of query and I asked directly to SkillSelect Support, then I got the below shown response:

*The expression of interest (EOI) process is a completely separate from a visa application process. In the EOI you are declaring you would like to add family members, you can change your mind at the visa application stage.



If you do reach the visa application stage it will ask you to declare your family members then another question will be asked for you to name each family member that will be accompanying you.*

Then I changed the answer as *No* at my EOI, cz I don't want to add my dependents on my 489 now, rather I would add them when I would apply for PR after 2 years.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

lvonline said:


> I found no option in EOI to give new passport details. Even existing passport only has the following, which remains the same for new passport...
> Family name
> Given names
> Sex
> Date of birth (dd/mm/yyyy)
> Country of birth
> Country of passport
> 
> Am I missing something or is there no need to change as nowhere passport number/validity is asked in EOI?
> 
> Edit: Just found this URL related to this context. It says old/new passport can be uploaded at visa application time.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...48-query-eoi-process-due-passport-change.html


hi there, at the time of visa application only, you need to enter the passport number of new one you received recently, so no worries as of now. Once you are invited, you can provide the details of new passport and attach the first and last pages of the same. In EOI, it didn't ask you to give passport number. As a result, no need to worry about changing the credentials regarding new passport in EOI.


----------



## lvonline

russel_diu said:


> Hi
> 
> I had the same kind of query ............ rather I would add them when I would apply for PR after 2 years.


Thanks Russell!
Thanks Sathiya, once again!!


----------



## bu_usa

neil123 said:


> As per 16th Dec results:
> 
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 65 20/09/2013 2.25 pm
> 
> So, it appears there is waiting period of around 3 months even for 65 pointers.
> Why do you think he will get invite in next round only?
> Am I missing something (or interpreting the report incorrectly)?
> 
> PS: I am also in the same boat.. submitted EOI in Dec for 261111 with 65 points.


You are right. The only unpredictability could be number of invitations going out for 2611 at every round. That would make the date come sooner. 
Does anyone know how many invites go out for 2611 at every round.

I am with you in same bot. I applied in mid-nov, still waiting for response. Will post once I have the invite. The only fear is if the remaining 80 seats for 2611 get exhausted, I might not qualify next year as my points will fall to 60 due to change in age. So keeping my fingers crossed harder than anyone else here


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

*Regarding Medicals*

Hi All

I had my medicals on 26dec and i have checked the status on emedicals that my reports are are submitted to DIBP on 29dec(yesterday). 
I know it is too early to ask as it may take some time to update the status but just wanted to know that where i can find that status mentioning "No health examinations are required for this candidate etc etc" Is it on my online account where i have imported my application?

Anyone please


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi All
> 
> I had my medicals on 26dec and i have checked the status on emedicals that my reports are are submitted to DIBP on 29dec(yesterday).
> I know it is too early to ask as it may take some time to update the status but just wanted to know that where i can find that status mentioning "No health examinations are required for this candidate etc etc" Is it on my online account where i have imported my application?
> 
> Anyone please


hi there, generally, uploading of medical results by the hospital where you took health check up may take up to 3-4 working days. Once Medical officer uploads the result, the link in our immiaccount called "Organize your medical" will be replaced by the text "No health examination is required for this candidate under this visa as per the information shared to The department of immigration and border protection". This means, your medical examination is cleared.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bu_usa said:


> You are right. The only unpredictability could be number of invitations going out for 2611 at every round. That would make the date come sooner.
> Does anyone know how many invites go out for 2611 at every round.
> 
> I am with you in same bot. I applied in mid-nov, still waiting for response. Will post once I have the invite. The only fear is if the remaining 80 seats for 2611 get exhausted, I might not qualify next year as my points will fall to 60 due to change in age. So keeping my fingers crossed harder than anyone else here


hi bu_usa, the number of invites per round under 189 should be equal since 1st round of September, 2013 for 6 restricted occupations. As per DIBP's prorata scheme and 50-50 allocation of remaining seats for 189, 489 and 190, Your occupation should have invited only about 9 or 10 people in every round under 189/489. However, the number of seats filled in every round was more than 20 or 25 and this could be because of filling up of state nominated seats under 190 visa. Moreover, the tracking of seats filled in, vacant yet are not at all available for even DIBP. 

Unfortunately, nobody, i guess, tracked the remaining seats divided for 190 visa and whether the some states still nominate your occupation or not. That is the reason for confusion about number of seats under 189 visa in every round though the number is correct as i said (9-10 seats).

However, my job code, telecom engineering (2633) has been following this prorata strictly and according to Prorata, it invites 8-9 candidates per round and also we tracked whether states such as SA, ACT sponsored 2633 group or not. They completely stopped offering nominations.fortunately, other 4 occupations (excluding 2611) follows the same patter of inviting aspirants.

But, with upcoming invite round's results, we could be able to get clear picutre for your group, 2611.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## Santhosh.15

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi bu_usa, the number of invites per round under 189 should be equal since 1st round of September, 2013 for 6 restricted occupations. As per DIBP's prorata scheme and 50-50 allocation of remaining seats for 189, 489 and 190, Your occupation should have invited only about 9 or 10 people in every round under 189/489. However, the number of seats filled in every round was more than 20 or 25 and this could be because of filling up of state nominated seats under 190 visa. Moreover, the tracking of seats filled in, vacant yet are not at all available for even DIBP.
> 
> Unfortunately, nobody, i guess, tracked the remaining seats divided for 190 visa and whether the some states still nominate your occupation or not. That is the reason for confusion about number of seats under 189 visa in every round though the number is correct as i said (9-10 seats).
> 
> However, my job code, telecom engineering (2633) has been following this prorata strictly and according to Prorata, it invites 8-9 candidates per round and also we tracked whether states such as SA, ACT sponsored 2633 group or not. They completely stopped offering nominations.fortunately, other 4 occupations (excluding 2611) follows the same patter of inviting aspirants.
> 
> But, with upcoming invite round's results, we could be able to get clear picutre for your group, 2611.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Hi Sathya,

I have applied for NSW SS under 190 subclass and received acknowledgement on 09th Dec.

Regarding roles and responsibilities, i had obtained statutory declaration from my managers and submitted originals to NSW.

Now, for DIBP, can i submit current dated satutory declarations ?? Can i submit declarations from different managers ??? Does DIBP crosscheck with NSW about statutory declarations i sent already??

Request your opinion.

Regards

Santhosh


----------



## sathiyaseelan

battulas78 said:


> Hi Sathya,
> 
> I have applied for NSW SS under 190 subclass and received acknowledgement on 09th Dec.
> 
> Regarding roles and responsibilities, i had obtained statutory declaration from my managers and submitted originals to NSW.
> 
> Now, for DIBP, can i submit current dated satutory declarations ?? Can i submit declarations from different managers ??? Does DIBP crosscheck with NSW about statutory declarations i sent already??
> 
> Request your opinion.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Santhosh


hi santhosh, first of all, relax. yes, you can submit a new statutory declaration either from the same managers or the new ones. This doesn't impact on your visa grant as you worked under them on various assignments. DIBP, nine times out of ten, don't check the past history of the candidates, however, they may dig to the maximum extent, if they find something fishing. But, offering a statutory declaration from a new manager with current date is absolutely acceptable. Go for it.


----------



## himanshubansal

*Going to apply for Victoria SS.*

Hi All,

I am going to apply for Victoria SS in the first week of January 2014. I have received ACS evaluation with 1 year of work ex. They have slashed 2 years of my work ex as per the new rules. I have added another 7 months to this, but the experience still falls short as 3 years is what is mentioned on Victoria's site.

My agent says you can apply for sponsorship since you have 60 points after receiving SS.

However, my query is will I get nomination in this case? I am a software tester. Does Victoria consider my actual experience or the ACS one? 

My IELTS score - Listening 9 Speaking 7.5 Reading 7 Writing 7 = 7.5 O

Company - Tech Mahindra Ltd
Actual Experience - 3.7 years 
Plus about 6 months of Trainee experience(just attaching the experience letter, just for additional reference)

ACS Experience - 1 year since I applied in June 2013. 

What is your take guys? Please help me out. 

Regards,

Himanshu


----------



## Santhosh.15

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi santhosh, first of all, relax. yes, you can submit a new statutory declaration either from the same managers or the new ones. This doesn't impact on your visa grant as you worked under them on various assignments. DIBP, nine times out of ten, don't check the past history of the candidates, however, they may dig to the maximum extent, if they find something fishing. But, offering a statutory declaration from a new manager with current date is absolutely acceptable. Go for it.


Hi Sathiya

Thanks for your reply.

I have applied for NSW SS under financial investment advisor category and my acknowledgement date is 09th dec. Any guess by when i can expect outcome ??

Thanks for your help.

Santhosh


----------



## ccham

hi all,
i have small question for one of my friend. please give your suggestions. 

if someone get invited for apply 189 while he is doing his higher education in AUS under student visa, can he apply?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Yahooooo.... Got visa grant today...*

dear all my sweet hearts,


Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..

I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again... 

YES, it is clearly a visa grant..



I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....

I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.

Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....


Still i am dancing while writing this message...

Sathiya


----------



## King_of_the_ring

yes I guess its valid. 

I did work till Aug 2013 this year. Now I am doing Phd in States.


----------



## Waqarali20005

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as dibp commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> Yes, it is clearly a visa grant..
> 
> 
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer kd who is lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and kd has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya


congrats


----------



## ccham

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..
> 
> 
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya


ooohh you got it you deserved it, accept my warmest congratulation for you cool guy. all best for your journey everything will be fine in your new destination so have a big party to celebrate this big news.


----------



## psuresh0207

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..
> 
> 
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya


Congrats Sathiya. It indeed is a great gift for the new year for you after all this wait. Have Fun and Advance New Year wishes too. 

Don't forget to keep posting in the forum and guiding all.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..
> 
> 
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya


Many congratulations man.. what an amazing gift on new year eve
Wish you good luck. Your real journey begins now........ :thumb:


----------



## 8rash

congratulations Sathiya.... 

Its a great timing actually


----------



## sachinm01

what are the chances to get invitation in coming monday's EOI invitation round?
Submitted EOI on 31st August for 189 ( 2613-Software developer)


----------



## anthoney

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya


Many Congratulations to you Sathiya  indeed a perfect New year gift at a perfect timing. You really deserved it for all the help and support you have given us on expatforum. A big salute for that. I think with all this knowledge you could start a Immigration consultancy at Australia. 

Wish you all the very best for your life journey in Aussie land... Obviously, you going to party hardcore tonight... take care


----------



## lvonline

anthoney said:


> Many Congratulations to you Sathiya  indeed a perfect New year gift at a perfect timing. You really deserved it for all the help and support you have given us on expatforum. A big salute for that. I think with all this knowledge you could start a Immigration consultancy at Australia.
> 
> Wish you all the very best for your life journey in Aussie land... Obviously, you going to party hardcore tonight... take care


I echo the same feelings 
Hearty congratulations, Saathiya!! You really deserve it!! You have been one of the the 'lighthouse' of this forum!! The 'light' you throw really helps many like us!!
Nice way to welcome the new year..


----------



## lvonline

sachinm01 said:


> what are the chances to get invitation in coming monday's EOI invitation round?
> Submitted EOI on 31st August for 189 ( 2613-Software developer)


Sachin, I too submitted my EOI on 31st August for 189 (2613). The rounds time changes from tomorrow i.e., every 2nd Monday and 4th Monday starting 2014.
With this in mind, I believe we should get an invite in the second round of Jan (27th) and worst case, by 10th feb.


----------



## bharathp

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..
> 
> 
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya


Congrats dear....


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*A big thank you to everyone*

dear all,

I am thankful for all your kind heartfelt wishes, the grant with your greetings has made my day. I do keep on associating with expat forum and helping candidates in the future as well. Your wishes mean a lot more than that.

I love you all!

Cheers!


----------



## australiaprvisa

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..
> 
> 
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya


Many Congratulations Mr. Sathiya  Thanks for you kind support, please keep guiding peoples on expatforum.


----------



## tarunar1

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya


Many congratulations Sathiya...all the best mate....


----------



## Rizwan125

*Inquiry Regarding Experience*

i have on inquiry regarding experience verification...EA already mention on letter my related Experience.My question is

1) i worked on construction project and whole team or managers will shuffle on new project.how CO will contact either via email or land line Number?because on new project new land line numbers.HR is same but they sit at city office.

2) Secondly i have experience in two countries.

Regards
Rizwan


----------



## sachinm01

lvonline said:


> Sachin, I too submitted my EOI on 31st August for 189 (2613). The rounds time changes from tomorrow i.e., every 2nd Monday and 4th Monday starting 2014.
> With this in mind, I believe we should get an invite in the second round of Jan (27th) and worst case, by 10th feb.


no chance in 1st round of Jan?Cant wait for feb first round.
My EOI point will change in feb.


----------



## nectar_s

Hi Sathiya

CONGRATULATIONS.... happy to see your smiles and your enjoyment..

Indeed the best ever gift for this new year..

Thank you so much for being with us all these days and also forever.

Wishing you all Happy new year.

Hope to see all the expats with this special gift in the upcoming year... 




australiaprvisa said:


> Many Congratulations Mr. Sathiya  Thanks for you kind support, please keep guiding peoples on expatforum.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Hi Sathiya

I think none can ask for a better New Year gift....You deserve it buddy !! God bless you and Happy new year !!


----------



## krish82

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya


Hi sathiya,
Congrate which state you got the grant vic or nsw....


----------



## sathiyaseelan

krish82 said:


> Hi sathiya,
> Congrate which state you got the grant vic or nsw....


hi there, thanks for your wishes. sorry, i didn't apply for 190 visa, but, 189 that is otherwise called skilled independent visa. see my signature.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

battulas78 said:


> Hi Sathiya
> 
> I think none can ask for a better New Year gift....You deserve it buddy !! God bless you and Happy new year !!


hi battulas, tarunar, thanks a lot for your wishes. Your greetings meant a lot to me and i am grateful to you. wish you the same too.


----------



## sohel003

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> Sathiya


Congratulation Sathiya.. You deserve it..Normally 189 takes one year but you have got in one month.It is faster than Usain Bolt.. 

And You deserve to be faster than Usain Bolt because so many people are getting light through you. Their heart always pray for you

Be happy in Australia 

Regards,
Sohel


----------



## Sam2304

*Form 80 queries*

Firstly congrats sathiya!! 

I have few queries regarding form 80 if anyone can help please...
1) When stating last 10 years of residence, I had been to singapore for 4 days in oct 2010 and then again nov-dec 2010 for 1 month - both from company for business purpose. I am stating my stay for 1 month, but do I need to mention my travel for 4 days too??

2) When submitting bank statement for salary statement (a) need to show bank statement of last 5 years?? Is it the regular monthly statement or any specific statement type is needed from bank? (b) salary needs to be highlighted? 

3) regarding stating all qualification - from where do I need to start?
Till class 1 I was in Qatar, then in India I was in a ABC school for class 2 & 3 and XYZ school for class 4 to 10. Do I need to mention all these???

4) For national identity documents, i have provided birth certificate, PAN card, election card. Is that sufficient?


----------



## maq_qatar

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..
> 
> 
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya


Many congratulation to you. It was really good timing, Christmas/New year and Visa grant.


----------



## maq_qatar

lvonline said:


> Sachin, I too submitted my EOI on 31st August for 189 (2613). The rounds time changes from tomorrow i.e., every 2nd Monday and 4th Monday starting 2014.
> With this in mind, I believe we should get an invite in the second round of Jan (27th) and worst case, by 10th feb.


Hi lvonline/sachinm01,

I too submitted on 31-Aug-13 and expecting on second round of jan14 and hope first round of january will give us some positive hope for next round.




Regards,
MAQ


----------



## maq_qatar

sachinm01 said:


> no chance in 1st round of Jan?Cant wait for feb first round.
> My EOI point will change in feb.


Hi sachine,

How your point will change in feb? 

Are you going to 33+ in Feb?

Regards,
maq


----------



## itstudent1985

*Congrats...*

Congrats Sathiya....Happy New Year .....


----------



## Vikkki

Sam2304 said:


> Firstly congrats sathiya!!
> 
> I have few queries regarding form 80 if anyone can help please...
> 1) When stating last 10 years of residence, I had been to singapore for 4 days in oct 2010 and then again nov-dec 2010 for 1 month - both from company for business purpose. I am stating my stay for 1 month, but do I need to mention my travel for 4 days too??


You can probably omit the 4 days part. They are interested in residence. I don't think you can claim such a short trip as 'residence'.



> 2) When submitting bank statement for salary statement (a) need to show bank statement of last 5 years?? Is it the regular monthly statement or any specific statement type is needed from bank? (b) salary needs to be highlighted?


This is the regular monthly bank statement. Call your bank and ask them to email you a pdf version of your statements from the date you desire. Open the pdf in Adobe Reader and use the highlighter tool to mark all the salary transactions over the years. Yes, it is preferable for you to highlight the salary transactions. This will make the job easier for the CO.



> 4) For national identity documents, i have provided birth certificate, PAN card, election card. Is that sufficient?


Aadhar card and the Passport can also be included.


----------



## sunnyboi

Vikkki said:


> Open the pdf in Adobe Reader and use the highlighter tool to mark all the salary transactions over the years. Yes, it is preferable for you to highlight the salary transactions. This will make the job easier for the CO.


Really wanted to do this, but not sure if was acceptable. Hope they still get to process the application fast


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Wish you a very happy new year*

Dear all,

wish you and your family a very happy and prosperous new year. I pray god to give good health, wealth, peace and jubilation and this new year, of course, brings all your dreams including visa grants, good paying jobs, promotions in your company, smooth settlements in Australia to name yet just a few) reality for sure.










Warm wishes,

sathiya


----------



## Pharma

Hi sathya

I think for NSW to accept we have to forward our application to NSW office after we submit EOI and in their website they say about this i.e. you should have received ur ack. of ss application before 24th Dec. So submitting just EOI before 24 Dec and waiting does not work.

your thoughts ???


----------



## Sam2304

Can someone let me know what educational qualifications to be mentioned in form 80


----------



## gauss1818

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, thanks for your wishes. sorry, i didn't apply for 190 visa, but, 189 that is otherwise called skilled independent visa. see my signature.


Hearty congrats Sathya.....u got a new year gift


----------



## manjeetsingh.04

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi jr,
> 
> It seems to me that you don't want to waste even a single minute after invite. (ha ha ha). how quick you are. may be after case officer allocation, you may torture them everyday by calling or emailing to know the status of your visa application (ha ha ha). Just for fun mate, nothing serious.
> 
> My answers are
> 
> 1. Bachelors in Science, Business or Technology
> 
> 2. click "Yes" and give details of B.E., 12th and 10th as well.
> 
> 3. chronological order, i mean, the old company's details must be entered first and the new one like that.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya



Hi Sathiya,

Many congratulations for your Grant and wat a wonderful time it has arrived at. That was the indeed the best new year gift 

I am in process of filling my eVisa application and would really appreciate if you can help resolve some queries that I have:

1. I wanted to include my mothers name as a non migrating dependent and I guess that will require her to go through the medical test (which is not a problem) but she does not have any passport as of now to go through the PCC. Pls advise how do I go about handling this situation. About my family - I have a younger brother who is settled with his business (my mother is equally dependent on both of us) and my wife who is migrating with me as a dependent. 

2. My wife is Doctor and is been working for a pharma company as a research scientist for last 10 months but we have not claimed any point for her qualification and experience and do not want to include this in the application hence pls advise if we should refrain from mentioning the same in Visa application. Apart from this she has worked for around 6 months in a small hospital but do not have any documental proof. Pls advice if we can include this 6 month exp in the application.


----------



## zameer.ise

Hello Experts,

My tons of thanks to all expat members for their support for immigration. 
I am scoring 60 points and have submitted my EOI application on 17th Dec 2013 under 261313 (Software Engineer) job code. 

Looking for answers on following doubts.

1. Considering my score (60 points) when Can I expect invitation

2. My wife contributed 5 bonus points being a co-applicant. Will this add any priority to my EOI invitation as she has completed her ACS and IELTS test.

3. Is there any threat for my application as there are huge numbers of 2613XX EOI applications submitted

Thanks a lot for your all help,
JAMEER


----------



## yuri_gagari

Hello Everyone, 

A Very Happy and a Prosperous New Year to Everyone. 

can someone please post a list of expected invitations for the 1st round in january. 

Thanks and kind regards

Yuri_gagari


----------



## maq_qatar

yuri_gagari said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> A Very Happy and a Prosperous New Year to Everyone.
> 
> can someone please post a list of expected invitations for the 1st round in january.
> 
> Thanks and kind regards
> 
> Yuri_gagari


Hi,

Below is the list after 12-Aug

Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13-Aug-2013
reddy84-------------189-----2613**-----60-----14-Aug-2013
ssaifuddin----------189-----261313-----60-----15-Aug-2013
xoxz----------------189-----261312-----60-----16-Aug-2013
tracekd-------------189-----261313-----60-----16-Aug-2013
Pink7231------------189-----261311-----60-----23-Aug-2013
yuri_gagari --------189-----261313-----60-----26-Aug-2013
sachinm01-----------189-----2613**-----60-----31-Aug-2013
lvonline------------189-----2613**-----60-----31-Aug-2013 
maq_qatar-----------189-----261312-----60-----31-Aug-2013

Regardds,
Maq


----------



## maq_qatar

zameer.ise said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> My tons of thanks to all expat members for their support for immigration.
> I am scoring 60 points and have submitted my EOI application on 17th Dec 2013 under 261313 (Software Engineer) job code.
> 
> Looking for answers on following doubts.
> 
> 1. Considering my score (60 points) when Can I expect invitation
> 
> 2. My wife contributed 5 bonus points being a co-applicant. Will this add any priority to my EOI invitation as she has completed her ACS and IELTS test.
> 
> 3. Is there any threat for my application as there are huge numbers of 2613XX EOI applications submitted
> 
> Thanks a lot for your all help,
> JAMEER



HI,

find below comment

1. Considering my score (60 points) when Can I expect invitation
As per the current trend for 60 pointers(261313) you can expect after april-14

2. My wife contributed 5 bonus points being a co-applicant. Will this add any priority to my EOI invitation as she has completed her ACS and IELTS test.
If total point not more than 60 then no priority.

3. Is there any threat for my application as there are huge numbers of 2613XX EOI applications submitted
No threat but you have to wait for long time. You can reappear in IELTS to increase your chance and speed us your process. 

Regards,
Maq


----------



## lvonline

Many thanks Maq... I was just about to ask you to add me to the list, when I found myself added. You are very proactive, updated and I thank for all the stuff you are doing for fellow members! !


----------



## zameer.ise

Many thanks Maq for your detailed reply. My biggest threats are

1. Will there be enough invitations under 2613XX occupation list during/after April'14 (Year end nearing so little worried)

2. Is there any possibilities of my EOI application may considered after July'14 immigration norms (If this is case I may need to face new visa norms :-( )

3. If there are any new norms after July'14, Like Consider Visa qualifying points may increased to 65 points. That time I may not even qualify. Will this affect my application status considering my request which was sent in Dec'13 time frame.

Please share your thoughts. Appreciate if more experts also share their experiences

Many thanks,
JAMEER


----------



## maq_qatar

zameer.ise said:


> Many thanks Maq for your detailed reply. My biggest threats are
> 
> 1. Will there be enough invitations under 2613XX occupation list during/after April'14 (Year end nearing so little worried)
> 
> 2. Is there any possibilities of my EOI application may considered after July'14 immigration norms (If this is case I may need to face new visa norms :-( )
> 
> 3. If there are any new norms after July'14, Like Consider Visa qualifying points may increased to 65 points. That time I may not even qualify. Will this affect my application status considering my request which was sent in Dec'13 time frame.
> 
> Please share your thoughts. Appreciate if more experts also share their experiences
> 
> Many thanks,
> JAMEER


Hi Zameer,

I am not expert but just sharing my opinion on your points 

1. Will there be enough invitations under 2613XX occupation list during/after April'14 (Year end nearing so little worried)

*Surely you will receive invitation in April or after if current trend of invitation continues(each round average 13-15 days) but same time no one knows the future so I would suggest if possible try to reappear in IELTS and save your place before april. *

2. Is there any possibilities of my EOI application may considered after July'14 immigration norms (If this is case I may need to face new visa norms :-( )

*I would say here you are thinking too much, don’t think negative, be positive, 6 month is enough to receive invitation. Think in positive direction to increase your chance for invitation*

3. If there are any new norms after July'14, Like Consider Visa qualifying points may increased to 65 points. That time I may not even qualify. Will this affect my application status considering my request which was sent in Dec'13 time frame.

*As per my understanding, if this will be the case there will be some notice/announcement from DIBP for those candidate who applied before July14. Hope other members can share their opinion.*


Regards,
Maq


----------



## Pame

*Queensland nomination time*

Dear All,

I submitted EOI for visa 190 on 19/12/1013 for Queensland State nomination with 65 points as microbiologist. Unfortunately they have not contacted me yet for further application. Should I wait further or is it time to contact them. 

Hoping for a reply and thanks in advance.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Pame said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I submitted EOI for visa 190 on 19/12/1013 for Queensland State nomination with 65 points as microbiologist. Unfortunately they have not contacted me yet for further application. Should I wait further or is it time to contact them.
> 
> Hoping for a reply and thanks in advance.


hi there, generally, processing times for 190 applications for state nomination vary greatly based on case to case, documentation, holidays falling in between etc. As after your lodgement of application, holidays started you might expert some more delay in their response. However, i hope you already got the acknowledgement from them for your application. If so, just wait and request them for update only after the general processing times mentioned in their website. All the best.


----------



## Pame

Hi Sathiyaseelan,

Many thanks. Queensland says that, application is by just selecting Queensland as your preferred state while submitting EOI. I did the same, unfortunately, no body from migration queensland acknowledged my interest through EOI yet. I did every thing of my own by reading all these forums, so worried a bit.

Regards


----------



## multiple_visa_holder

Pame said:


> Hi Sathiyaseelan,
> 
> Many thanks. Queensland says that, application is by just selecting Queensland as your preferred state while submitting EOI. I did the same, unfortunately, no body from migration queensland acknowledged my interest through EOI yet. I did every thing of my own by reading all these forums, so worried a bit.
> 
> Regards


Check if you need to apply separately for qld ss. Victoria has a separate process.
I dont think it is just selecting a priority state in eoi.


----------



## McJim

As I have understood from other cases, it might take about 5 or 6 working days for the Queensland state officer to send you an email and probably ask for additional documents. Your submission was on Dec 19 and so you should get an email on Monday or Tuesday I suppose.


Pame said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I submitted EOI for visa 190 on 19/12/1013 for Queensland State nomination with 65 points as microbiologist. Unfortunately they have not contacted me yet for further application. Should I wait further or is it time to contact them.
> 
> Hoping for a reply and thanks in advance.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Pame said:


> Hi Sathiyaseelan,
> 
> Many thanks. Queensland says that, application is by just selecting Queensland as your preferred state while submitting EOI. I did the same, unfortunately, no body from migration queensland acknowledged my interest through EOI yet. I did every thing of my own by reading all these forums, so worried a bit.
> 
> Regards


chill out dear. Check the spam folder once again on your email id that you should have received an email from them. If you didn't receive any email from them, then do send an email to them stating the same with your EOI number, details so that they will revert back to you. Are you sure they simply select the candidates for state nomination just by referring their EOI id? Drop an email to them regarding this as well. You may get a reply soon from them. As a consequence, no need to worry as you did everything from your end, the email you will send now will finish your contribution. All the best for your invite soon.


----------



## Pame

multiple_visa_holder said:


> Check if you need to apply separately for qld ss. Victoria has a separate process.
> I dont think it is just selecting a priority state in eoi.


Hi,

I am sorry to say that, it's otherwise. Western Australia and Queensland have got the same procedure. They select from EOI pool, if one meet's the eligibility criteria.


----------



## aussdream

*form80 queries*

Hi,

I am filling my form80 and i have following questions:


1) In the employment history section which empoyment start date i should mention i.e. start date after ACS deduction
or without ACS deduction of 2 years( Please note in my EOI and visa application i mentioned the start date after 
the deduction of 2 years)


2) while applying for my ACS i didnt mention my MS computer science degree because the degree was not completed
then. hence ACS only recognize my bachlors degree hence i mentioned only the bachelors degree in my
EOI and Visa application date. Now in case of form80 which date should i mention.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## pink7231

Hi,
I have a question regarding the document required for visa 189. I m primary applicant and my wife's surname changed after marriage. I have marriage certificate and her passport with changed surname.
I am in Australia , what other document required to prove her surname is changed after marriage?
there is an item in 189 visa check list that we need to provide document for any name change?
Thanks in advance for you help and expert advise.


----------



## ScarDeejay

Hi mate i will be going to Australia in February with a 416 visa for an internship.
I would like to know if i can apply later on for a 190 or 189 visa. 
so far i have:

Age: 30 points

Qualifications [bachelor's honours degree and a Master of Science (MSc) from the UK]: 15 points

Total : 45 points

I don't have any Work experience in my field so, what other option do i have to get to 60 points.

I was also thinking of applying for the 476 visa but apparently i have to be outside Australia when i launch the application and i did the IELTS last month and scored really low: L:6.5, R:7, W:5.5, S:8 overall 7. I don't understand this IELTS marking i am an engineer who has been writing really good report and thesis for the past 5 years so what's wrong with this marking scheme. 
So guys i'm really desperate here any advise would be appreciate.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ScarDeejay said:


> Hi mate i will be going to Australia in February with a 416 visa for an internship.
> I would like to know if i can apply later on for a 190 or 189 visa.
> so far i have:
> 
> Age: 30 points
> 
> Qualifications [bachelor's honours degree and a Master of Science (MSc) from the UK]: 15 points
> 
> Total : 45 points
> 
> I don't have any Work experience in my field so, what other option do i have to get to 60 points.
> 
> I was also thinking of applying for the 476 visa but apparently i have to be outside Australia when i launch the application and i did the IELTS last month and scored really low: L:6.5, R:7, W:5.5, S:8 overall 7. I don't understand this IELTS marking i am an engineer who has been writing really good report and thesis for the past 5 years so what's wrong with this marking scheme.
> So guys i'm really desperate here any advise would be appreciate.


hi there, casual writing in daily life at work place and in home is different from the one designed for ielts exam. Here, your writing is assessed against 4 major factors such as Grammatical accuracy, Lexical resources, Task achievement and coherence and cohesion. If you are unable to fine tune your communication skills, be it writing, reading, listening, writing or speaking, for sure, you will, unfortunately, be failed in the exam. Shaping your skills to suit the needs of the examination is where you need to focus a lot. Read through IELTS Preparation tips" that has a mountain of information in connection with IELTS tips and tricks. all the best.


----------



## ScarDeejay

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, casual writing in daily life at work place and in home is different from the one designed for ielts exam. Here, your writing is assessed against 4 major factors such as Grammatical accuracy, Lexical resources, Task achievement and coherence and cohesion. If you are unable to fine tune your communication skills, be it writing, reading, listening, writing or speaking, for sure, you will, unfortunately, be failed in the exam. Shaping your skills to suit the needs of the examination is where you need to focus a lot. Read through IELTS Preparation tips" that has a mountain of information in connection with IELTS tips and tricks. all the best.


Thanks for the advice mate.
Regarding the PR visa which one should I apply for? And what can I do to get extra points. I know I can get 10 points with IELTS but I'll be still short of 5 points so plz what can I do to get the extra point to achieved 60 points


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ScarDeejay said:


> Thanks for the advice mate.
> Regarding the PR visa which one should I apply for? And what can I do to get extra points. I know I can get 10 points with IELTS but I'll be still short of 5 points so plz what can I do to get the extra point to achieved 60 points


189 visa is the ideal visa i recommend to you as it allows you to roam around australia for jobs, better life styles, etc. I strongly advice you to sit for ielts again to score 7 or 8 bands in each section to get 10 or 20 extra points for 189 visa, that is possible with your efforts. You may also add your spouse's qualifications (5 points), or obtain credentialed community language certificate passing the exam conducted by NAATI or to get sponsorship from a state.


----------



## ScarDeejay

To get a sponsorship from a state would I need work experience IELTS and my diploma?
I would like to know if I qualified for the sponsorship been without engineering work experience.


----------



## Mattooose

Sohel-----------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
reddy84-------------189-----2613**-----60-----14-Aug-2013
ssaifuddin----------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
xoxz----------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
tracekd-------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231------------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
yuri_gagari --------189 ----261313-----60 ----26th August, 2013
sachinm01-----------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
lvonline------------189-----2613**-----60-----31-Aug-2013
maq_qatar-----------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
ashik---------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP--------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
gsingh--------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262-----189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
psuresh0207---------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
Mattooose-----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
sam2304-------------189-----261313-----60-----24th Sept 2013
australiaprvisa-----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
rahul.tiwari--------189-----XXXXXX-----60-----27th September, 2013
kiran55-------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
maddy13885----------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
avinashmusic--------189-----261313-----60-----25th October 2013
Sridev--------------189-----2613XX-----60-----26 October 2013
svspavan------------189-----261313-----60-----05th November 2013
npraneethreddy------189-----261313-----60-----08th November 2013
sandspr-------------189-----261311-----60-----09th November 2013
king_of_the_ring----189-----26313 -----60-----19th November 2013
pooja.lohkane-------189-----261313-----60-----21st November 2013


----------



## Mattooose

I hope tomorrows round would go till 31st Aug...
Most probably , the list get cleared till Yuri_gagari...


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Mattooose said:


> I hope tomorrows round would go till 31st Aug...
> Most probably , the list get cleared till Yuri_gagari...


hi mattoose, tomorrow invite round will not be held. From January, 2014 on, invite round will happen only on 2nd and 4th Monday of every month. So, the first invite round of Jan, 2014 will be held on 13th January, 2014.


----------



## Mattooose

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi mattoose, tomorrow invite round will not be held. From January, 2014 on, invite round will happen only on 2nd and 4th Monday of every month. So, the first invite round of Jan, 2014 will be held on 13th January, 2014.


Sathya,
Thanks a lot for the information. I was not aware of this.
So my invite will be delayed by a week mostly (from 1st week of feb to 2nd week of feb).

Thanks
Mattooose


----------



## zameer.ise

Sohel-----------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
reddy84-------------189-----2613**-----60-----14-Aug-2013
ssaifuddin----------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
xoxz----------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
tracekd-------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231------------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
yuri_gagari --------189 ----261313-----60 ----26th August, 2013
sachinm01-----------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
lvonline------------189-----2613**-----60-----31-Aug-2013
maq_qatar-----------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
ashik---------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP--------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
gsingh--------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262-----189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
psuresh0207---------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
Mattooose-----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
sam2304-------------189-----261313-----60-----24th Sept 2013
australiaprvisa-----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
rahul.tiwari--------189-----XXXXXX-----60-----27th September, 2013
kiran55-------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
maddy13885----------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
avinashmusic--------189-----261313-----60-----25th October 2013
Sridev--------------189-----2613XX-----60-----26 October 2013
svspavan------------189-----261313-----60-----05th November 2013
npraneethreddy------189-----261313-----60-----08th November 2013
sandspr-------------189-----261311-----60-----09th November 2013
king_of_the_ring----189-----26313 -----60-----19th November 2013
pooja.lohkane-------189-----261313-----60-----21st November 2013
zameer.ise-----------189-----261313-----60-----17th December 2013


----------



## huzefa85

Added myself to the list - huzefa85 - 189 - 261313 - 60 - 05 Dec 2013

Sohel-----------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
reddy84-------------189-----2613**-----60-----14-Aug-2013
ssaifuddin----------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
xoxz----------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
tracekd-------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231------------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
yuri_gagari --------189 ----261313-----60 ----26th August, 2013
sachinm01-----------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
lvonline------------189-----2613**-----60-----31-Aug-2013
maq_qatar-----------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
ashik---------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP--------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
gsingh--------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262-----189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
psuresh0207---------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
Mattooose-----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
sam2304-------------189-----261313-----60-----24th Sept 2013
australiaprvisa-----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
rahul.tiwari--------189-----XXXXXX-----60-----27th September, 2013
kiran55-------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
maddy13885----------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
avinashmusic--------189-----261313-----60-----25th October 2013
Sridev--------------189-----2613XX-----60-----26 October 2013
svspavan------------189-----261313-----60-----05th November 2013
npraneethreddy------189-----261313-----60-----08th November 2013
sandspr-------------189-----261311-----60-----09th November 2013
king_of_the_ring----189-----26313 -----60-----19th November 2013
pooja.lohkane-------189-----261313-----60-----21st November 2013
huzefa85-----------189-----261313-----60-----5th December 2013
zameer.ise-----------189-----261313-----60-----17th December 2013


----------



## ssaifuddin

Hi Sathya,

I am expecting my invite in Jan 2nd Week first round. I am worried that after getting invite I may need your help more then now. So can I expect your replies after 12th of Jan as usual or after your visa grant your are planning to depart for Aus as soon as possible and we missed your support.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi Sathya,
> 
> I am expecting my invite in Jan 2nd Week first round. I am worried that after getting invite I may need your help more then now. So can I expect your replies after 12th of Jan as usual or after your visa grant your are planning to depart for Aus as soon as possible and we missed your support.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


hi there, firstly, my best wishes in advance for your invite. Unfortunately, i may head to my hometown on 11th Jan, 2014 and there are very limited internet sources in my native place as it is a village. However, i try to be in touch from time to time during my stay at home. I can resume my activity from 19th Jan, 2014 onwards, as usual. I will be in my home for celebrating pongal otherwise called makar sangarandhi. Cheers!


----------



## greeniearun

*Two quick questions*

Hi Seniors and Experts... 

I'd be very happy if you could help me in getting answers for these questions:

- Let's assume someone gets an invite on Jan 1 (with 60 points) and is pending for CO allocation. Will his points still get increased (let's say his work years got into the next bucket) or the points would be fixed once he gets an invitation ?

- For 189 visas (Golden 6 - 261313 job code) once someone gets an invitation and apply what is the normal waiting time for CO allocation. And what's the average waiting period for Visa grant (Is there any other stages in between ? Is PCC and MEDS stages or just forms we upload with other documents) ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sathiyaseelan

greeniearun said:


> Hi Seniors and Experts...
> 
> I'd be very happy if you could help me in getting answers for these questions:
> 
> - Let's assume someone gets an invite on Jan 1 (with 60 points) and is pending for CO allocation. Will his points still get increased (let's say his work years got into the next bucket) or the points would be fixed once he gets an invitation ?
> 
> - For 189 visas (Golden 6 - 261313 job code) once someone gets an invitation and apply what is the normal waiting time for CO allocation. And what's the average waiting period for Visa grant (Is there any other stages in between ? Is PCC and MEDS stages or just forms we upload with other documents) ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


hi there, after invite, you need to fill in visa application where you mention the end date of current employment and here this experience is not cumulative. After your visa application, you need to wait for co allocation and hence no relation or impact of increase in points after visa application.

secondly, the waiting time for case officer actually varies from one case to another. This time could be between 2 and 12 weeks. These days, co allocation occurs within 3-4 weeks to most of the applicants. after visa application, you have to attach all documents including PCC and other documents to prove your claims. Also, medical must be taken by you before allocation of case officer that reduces the visa processing time to some extent.


----------



## Rizwan125

*189 or 489 least Time?*

Dear Experts and Seniors,

which visa sub-class has the least and the longest security check

1) 189 Skilled Independent
2) 489 Skilled Family Sponsered

i already have 489 in hand with 60 points..but once EOI has been invited i will not be able to update the ielts or change visa category?

My concern is which visa category should take minimum time to get granted.

immediate response will be highly appreciated...

Regards
Rizwan


----------



## ssaifuddin

Hi Sathiya,

Few Question in advance.
I am Pakistani. On my passport address of Pakistan house is written but I am living in Kuwait from last 7.5 years. 
1 - In my EOI I enter Kuwait address. Should I change it to pk address before invitation call?
2 - Another thing I got terminated from my current Job. In fact, it is based on mutual understanding. But I was expecting the termination in March and after that 3 month notice period. Unfortunately with some misunderstanding my termination letter issued and service will end in 18 march. How this can effect my case if I launch my visa on 12th of Jan.
3 - Need your personal recommendation: What you recommend me to find another job in Kuwait until the immigration is granted or I can travel back to pk after 18th march and it will have no impact on my process?

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## aussdream

*Form80*

Hi,

I am filling my form80 and i have following questions:


1) In the employment history section which empoyment start date i should mention i.e. start date after ACS deduction
or without ACS deduction of 2 years( Please note in my EOI and visa application i mentioned the start date after 
the deduction of 2 years)


2) while applying for my ACS i didnt mention my MS computer science degree because the degree was not completed
then. hence ACS only recognize my bachlors degree hence i mentioned only the bachelors degree in my
EOI and Visa application date. Now in case of form80 which date should i mention.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## GuruK

Hi, did you get VISA invitation?


----------



## Arjun2407

*Multiple EOI*

Hi Everyone,
I had a query regarding the 189 EOI. I would be submitting an expression of interest under the ANZSCO code “ICT Business Analyst – 261111″ as soon as my assessment comes in from ACS. But going through the previous reports, the quota for this skill code seems to be nearly full. I have 65 points and wanted to ask is it fine to submit 2 EOIs. If I get another skill assessment done and ACS certifies me as eligible for the “Analyst Programmers – 261313" ANZSCO code, should I update my previous EOI and change the anzsco code or can I submit 2 EOI, one for each occupation and hope that one of them leads to an invite? I wanted to find out whether 2 EOIs are allowed and whether it is considered unfavorable from DIAC’s point of view.

Thanks,
Arjun


----------



## pink7231

GuruK said:


> Hi, did you get VISA invitation?


no i did not get invitation yet. I submitted my eoi on 22 August so i was expecting today. What time does it come usually?
Thanks


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

*Tracking of 2611XX EOI's*

Dear Expats,

Can we have an EOI submitted lsit for 2611XX (BA and SA) for 65, 70 and above please?
Let's start with myself. Kindly update below list so that we can track for upcoming invitation round.

Kiran-----------------189-----261111-----65-----03 Dec, 2013


----------



## 8rash

Count me in too , 
Rashmi - 261111 -- 65---3 Dec 2013, 9:30 AM



Kiran.Nazre said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> Can we have an EOI submitted lsit for 2611XX (BA and SA) for 65, 70 and above please?
> Let's start with myself. Kindly update below list so that we can track for upcoming invitation round.
> 
> Kiran-----------------189-----261111-----65-----03 Dec, 2013


----------



## RisingPhoenix

*Added myself to the list*

Sohel-----------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
reddy84-------------189-----2613**-----60-----14-Aug-2013
ssaifuddin----------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
xoxz----------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
tracekd-------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231------------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
yuri_gagari --------189 ----261313-----60 ----26th August, 2013
sachinm01-----------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
lvonline------------189-----2613**-----60-----31-Aug-2013
maq_qatar-----------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
ashik---------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP--------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
gsingh--------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262-----189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
psuresh0207---------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
Mattooose-----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
sam2304-------------189-----261313-----60-----24th Sept 2013
australiaprvisa-----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
rahul.tiwari--------189-----XXXXXX-----60-----27th September, 2013
kiran55-------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
maddy13885----------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
avinashmusic--------189-----261313-----60-----25th October 2013
Sridev--------------189-----2613XX-----60-----26 October 2013
svspavan------------189-----261313-----60-----05th November 2013
npraneethreddy------189-----261313-----60-----08th November 2013
sandspr-------------189-----261311-----60-----09th November 2013
king_of_the_ring----189-----26313 -----60-----19th November 2013
pooja.lohkane-------189-----261313-----60-----21st November 2013
huzefa85-----------189-----261313-----60-----5th December 2013
zameer.ise-----------189-----261313-----60-----17th December 2013
RisingPhoenix--------189-----233512-----70-----31st December 2013

Anyone know about how long they are taking to process at the moment?


----------



## pappu123

Added myself. Guys please add yours for 2611XX ( For Business Analyst , System Analyst)

Rashmi - 261111 -- 65---3 Dec 2013, 9:30 AM
Kiran-----189-----261111-----65-----03 Dec, 2013
Pappu123 -- 189 --- 261112----65----26 Dec 2013


----------



## huzefa85

GuruK said:


> Hi, did you get VISA invitation?





pink7231 said:


> no i did not get invitation yet. I submitted my eoi on 22 August so i was expecting today. What time does it come usually?
> Thanks


The EOI process has changed from Jan 2014. Instead of sending invitations during the 1st and 3rd monday of the month, the *the invitations will now be sent on the 2nd and 4th monday of the month*
So the next invitation round is 13th Jan and then 27th Jan and so on ..


----------



## Sam2304

aussdream said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am filling my form80 and i have following questions:
> 
> 
> 1) In the employment history section which empoyment start date i should mention i.e. start date after ACS deduction
> or without ACS deduction of 2 years( Please note in my EOI and visa application i mentioned the start date after
> the deduction of 2 years)
> 
> 
> 2) while applying for my ACS i didnt mention my MS computer science degree because the degree was not completed
> then. hence ACS only recognize my bachlors degree hence i mentioned only the bachelors degree in my
> EOI and Visa application date. Now in case of form80 which date should i mention.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.


1. Mention your employment from the start as actual. Since ACS has already deducted 2 years, they would not count it, but its better to mention it.

2. In form 80, you can mentiin it and tick the checkbox 'currently enrolled'


----------



## vinod4141

RisingPhoenix said:


> Sohel-----------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
> reddy84-------------189-----2613**-----60-----14-Aug-2013
> ssaifuddin----------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
> xoxz----------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
> tracekd-------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
> Pink7231------------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
> yuri_gagari --------189 ----261313-----60 ----26th August, 2013
> sachinm01-----------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
> lvonline------------189-----2613**-----60-----31-Aug-2013
> maq_qatar-----------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik---------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP--------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh--------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262-----189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
> psuresh0207---------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
> Mattooose-----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
> sam2304-------------189-----261313-----60-----24th Sept 2013
> australiaprvisa-----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
> vinod4141 ---------189-----261313-----60-----26th September, 2013
> rahul.tiwari--------189-----XXXXXX-----60-----27th September, 2013
> kiran55-------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
> maddy13885----------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
> avinashmusic--------189-----261313-----60-----25th October 2013
> Sridev--------------189-----2613XX-----60-----26 October 2013
> svspavan------------189-----261313-----60-----05th November 2013
> npraneethreddy------189-----261313-----60-----08th November 2013
> sandspr-------------189-----261311-----60-----09th November 2013
> king_of_the_ring----189-----26313 -----60-----19th November 2013
> pooja.lohkane-------189-----261313-----60-----21st November 2013
> huzefa85-----------189-----261313-----60-----5th December 2013
> zameer.ise-----------189-----261313-----60-----17th December 2013
> RisingPhoenix--------189-----233512-----70-----31st December 2013
> 
> Anyone know about how long they are taking to process at the moment?


adding myself to the list


----------



## ssaifuddin

Hi Sathiya,

Few Question in advance.
I am Pakistani. On my passport address of Pakistan house is written but I am living in Kuwait from last 7.5 years.
1 - In my EOI I enter Kuwait address. Should I change it to pk address before invitation call?
2 - Another thing I got terminated from my current Job. In fact, it is based on mutual understanding. But I was expecting the termination in March and after that 3 month notice period. Unfortunately with some misunderstanding my termination letter issued and service will end in 18 march. How this can effect my case if I launch my visa on 12th of Jan.
3 - Need your personal recommendation: What you recommend me to find another job in Kuwait until the immigration is granted or I can travel back to pk after 18th march and it will have no impact on my process?

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## zameer.ise

Requesting for a friend of mine:

--> In his case, the EOI application (saved not submitted) shows that the obtained points is 55 for VISA 189 ( Software Engr 261313)

--> The IELTS score is S-6.5 W- 6.5 L-7.5 R-8.0 ( Overall IELTS score - 7.0)

So I would like to know of any possibilities of applying under any other VISA, as the State Sponsored Visa 190 is currently under hold until July-14 (NSW)
And Victoria is not an option because my IELTS score is not 7.0 in all modules to apply for 190

And so I would like to get an opinion on whether i can apply under a specific visa subclass.

( I am in the process of taking up another round of IELTS test shortly)

Thanks in advance,
zameer.ise


----------



## sathiyaseelan

zameer.ise said:


> Requesting for a friend of mine:
> 
> --> In his case, the EOI application (saved not submitted) shows that the obtained points is 55 for VISA 189 ( Software Engr 261313)
> 
> --> The IELTS score is S-6.5 W- 6.5 L-7.5 R-8.0 ( Overall IELTS score - 7.0)
> 
> So I would like to know of any possibilities of applying under any other VISA, as the State Sponsored Visa 190 is currently under hold until July-14 (NSW)
> And Victoria is not an option because my IELTS score is not 7.0 in all modules to apply for 190
> 
> And so I would like to get an opinion on whether i can apply under a specific visa subclass.
> 
> ( I am in the process of taking up another round of IELTS test shortly)
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> zameer.ise


hi zameer, the best way to cope with his current situation is to get 7 bands in all sections of ielts which yields 10 more valuable points and his total scores will become 65. With this score, he will be invited in the immediate invite round without fail, i am sure of. So, ask him to prepare better for the ielts exam and secure 7 bands which will also allow to get 189 visa with which he can roam across Aussie for better job prospects. Cheers!


----------



## kimh

No 190 invites today...esp from Vic?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Few Question in advance.
> I am Pakistani. On my passport address of Pakistan house is written but I am living in Kuwait from last 7.5 years.
> 1 - In my EOI I enter Kuwait address. Should I change it to pk address before invitation call?
> 2 - Another thing I got terminated from my current Job. In fact, it is based on mutual understanding. But I was expecting the termination in March and after that 3 month notice period. Unfortunately with some misunderstanding my termination letter issued and service will end in 18 march. How this can effect my case if I launch my visa on 12th of Jan.
> 3 - Need your personal recommendation: What you recommend me to find another job in Kuwait until the immigration is granted or I can travel back to pk after 18th march and it will have no impact on my process?
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


hi there,

1 - In my EOI I enter Kuwait address. Should I change it to pk address before invitation call?

*The address you are mentioning in EOI is for any postal communication from DIBP, if needed. But, this is a rare situation as everything is done online, be it invite, visa application or grant. But, better change it to pakistan's address if your parents are residing there and your current kuwait's address is temporary.*

2 - Another thing I got terminated from my current Job. In fact, it is based on mutual understanding. But I was expecting the termination in March and after that 3 month notice period. Unfortunately with some misunderstanding my termination letter issued and service will end in 18 march. How this can effect my case if I launch my visa on 12th of Jan.

*this has no influence on visa grant providing that you communicate your termination to case officer if your application is still in progress at that point. But, don't mentione the last date of employment now itself as it is not a confirmed one. You should update everything when the situation changes, for example, after relieved from the company and not on serving the notice period. Hope you understand this.*

3 - Need your personal recommendation: What you recommend me to find another job in Kuwait until the immigration is granted or I can travel back to pk after 18th march and it will have no impact on my process?

*Yes, you can either find another job or travel back to your home as this will not impact on visa grant in any way on condition that you update all credentials to case officer or in EOI at that point.*

All the best,
sathiya


----------



## Rokar

Sam2304 said:


> 1. Mention your employment from the start as actual. Since ACS has already deducted 2 years, they would not count it, but its better to mention it.
> 
> 2. In form 80, you can mentiin it and tick the checkbox 'currently enrolled'



Hi

with regards to you work experience, while submitting your EOI there is a check box available. As "Not Relevant", if you check the box then the experience which you have marked as not relevant will not be taken into consideration.

You can still detail your complete work experience, but ensure that you mark only the ACS approved work experience as relevant and the rest as not relevant. This will help you to avoid any confusions or queries in the future when you get the invite.

Regards

Karthik


----------



## Rokar

aussdream said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am filling my form80 and i have following questions:
> 
> 
> 1) In the employment history section which empoyment start date i should mention i.e. start date after ACS deduction
> or without ACS deduction of 2 years( Please note in my EOI and visa application i mentioned the start date after
> the deduction of 2 years)
> 
> 
> 2) while applying for my ACS i didnt mention my MS computer science degree because the degree was not completed
> then. hence ACS only recognize my bachlors degree hence i mentioned only the bachelors degree in my
> EOI and Visa application date. Now in case of form80 which date should i mention.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Hi

with regards to you work experience, while submitting your EOI there is a check box available. As "Not Relevant", if you check the box then the experience which you have marked as not relevant will not be taken into consideration.

You can still detail your complete work experience, but ensure that you mark only the ACS approved work experience as relevant and the rest as not relevant. This will help you to avoid any confusions or queries in the future when you get the invite.

Regards

Karthik


----------



## aussdream

Rokar said:


> Hi
> 
> with regards to you work experience, while submitting your EOI there is a check box available. As "Not Relevant", if you check the box then the experience which you have marked as not relevant will not be taken into consideration.
> 
> You can still detail your complete work experience, but ensure that you mark only the ACS approved work experience as relevant and the rest as not relevant. This will help you to avoid any confusions or queries in the future when you get the invite.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Karthik


I am talking about form80.. Already submitted EOI and got invited...Sathiya your expert opinion is required on these queries...


----------



## ssaifuddin

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there,
> 
> 1 - In my EOI I enter Kuwait address. Should I change it to pk address before invitation call?
> 
> *The address you are mentioning in EOI is for any postal communication from DIBP, if needed. But, this is a rare situation as everything is done online, be it invite, visa application or grant. But, better change it to pakistan's address if your parents are residing there and your current kuwait's address is temporary.*
> 
> 2 - Another thing I got terminated from my current Job. In fact, it is based on mutual understanding. But I was expecting the termination in March and after that 3 month notice period. Unfortunately with some misunderstanding my termination letter issued and service will end in 18 march. How this can effect my case if I launch my visa on 12th of Jan.
> 
> *this has no influence on visa grant providing that you communicate your termination to case officer if your application is still in progress at that point. But, don't mentione the last date of employment now itself as it is not a confirmed one. You should update everything when the situation changes, for example, after relieved from the company and not on serving the notice period. Hope you understand this.*
> 
> 3 - Need your personal recommendation: What you recommend me to find another job in Kuwait until the immigration is granted or I can travel back to pk after 18th march and it will have no impact on my process?
> 
> *Yes, you can either find another job or travel back to your home as this will not impact on visa grant in any way on condition that you update all credentials to case officer or in EOI at that point.*
> 
> All the best,
> sathiya


Thankyou Boss,

The time you invest for helping other on this forum worth a lot. I cannot say thanks from my side and form all other in words.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## Rizwan125

*Need Expert Opinion*

489 Family sponsered means i can live and work in designated areas Victoria,South Australia,Western Australia,Tasmania,Northern Territory except Sydney,Wollongong,Brisbane----

Is it Necessary to complete 2 years in one state from where i sponsered or i can spend 2 years in different designated areas????

Secondly once EOI invited is it possible to change Ielts score or visa category???

Please Clarify

Sathiya plz help

Regards


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Rizwan125 said:


> 489 Family sponsered means i can live and work in designated areas Victoria,South Australia,Western Australia,Tasmania,Northern Territory except Sydney,Wollongong,Brisbane----
> 
> Is it Necessary to complete 2 years in one state from where i sponsered or i can spend 2 years in different designated areas????
> 
> Secondly once EOI invited is it possible to change Ielts score or visa category???
> 
> Please Clarify
> 
> Sathiya plz help
> 
> Regards


you can't change ielts scores or edit the EOI once it is invited. you need to live in the designated area for first 2 years without fail. If you leave that area without notifying the regional government, later at the time of PR visa application or citizenship, it may create hassles. so, it is necessary to stay for 2 years in that region.

The coverage of regions may vary from one state to another. For instance, in case of South australia, you can live in any parts of SA as adeliade is alos included in region whereas in case of other regions, you may not be able to live in cities but in sub urbs only. Check this with the state your relatives are staying.


----------



## aussdream

*Hi Sathiya,

Your expert opinion is required*

I am filling my form80 and i have following questions:


1) In the employment history section which empoyment start date i should mention i.e. start date after ACS deduction
or without ACS deduction of 2 years*( Please note in my EOI and visa application i mentioned the start date after 
the deduction of 2 years)*


2) while applying for my ACS i didnt mention my MS computer science degree because the degree was not completed
then. hence ACS only recognize my bachlors degree. and even after completion of degree i only mentioned only the bachelors degree in my
EOI and Visa application date. Now in case of form80 is it necessary to mention MS degree?


Thanks for your help.


----------



## Kavya9

Hi Friends,

I haven't received invite yet, still need some info regarding visa application. How much fund in bank account we need to show during Visa application. 

Kindly let me know.

Thanks & regards,
Kavya


----------



## lvonline

Kavya9 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I haven't received invite yet, still need some info regarding visa application. How much fund in bank account we need to show during Visa application.
> 
> Kindly let me know.
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Kavya


I presume you are asking for189 and it doesn't need any funds to be shown.


----------



## Kavya9

lvonline said:


> I presume you are asking for189 and it doesn't need any funds to be shown.


Yes Ivonline, I applied for 189. Updating the list with my name.


Sohel-----------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
reddy84-------------189-----2613**-----60-----14-Aug-2013
ssaifuddin----------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
xoxz----------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
tracekd-------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231------------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
yuri_gagari --------189 ----261313-----60 ----26th August, 2013
sachinm01-----------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
lvonline------------189-----2613**-----60-----31-Aug-2013
maq_qatar-----------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
ashik---------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP--------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
gsingh--------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262-----189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
psuresh0207---------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
Mattooose-----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
sam2304-------------189-----261313-----60-----24th Sept 2013
australiaprvisa-----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
vinod4141 ---------189-----261313-----60-----26th September, 2013
rahul.tiwari--------189-----XXXXXX-----60-----27th September, 2013
kiran55-------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
maddy13885----------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
avinashmusic--------189-----261313-----60-----25th October 2013
Sridev--------------189-----2613XX-----60-----26 October 2013
svspavan------------189-----261313-----60-----05th November 2013
npraneethreddy------189-----261313-----60-----08th November 2013
sandspr-------------189-----261311-----60-----09th November 2013
king_of_the_ring----189-----26313 -----60-----19th November 2013
pooja.lohkane-------189-----261313-----60-----21st November 2013
kavya9-------189-----261313-----60-----25th November 2013
huzefa85-----------189-----261313-----60-----5th December 2013
zameer.ise-----------189-----261313-----60-----17th December 2013
RisingPhoenix--------189-----233512-----70-----31st December 2013


----------



## pappu123

Guys please add yours for 2611XX ( For Business Analyst , System Analyst)

Rashmi - 261111 -- 65---3 Dec 2013, 9:30 AM
Kiran-----189-----261111-----65-----03 Dec, 2013
Pappu123 -- 189 --- 261112----65----26 Dec 2013


----------



## lovetosmack

Anyone knows what's going on with NSW ? Looks like nothing's happening there. No invitations being seen for 190 applicants since 16th Oct.


----------



## Santhosh.15

lovetosmack said:


> Anyone knows what's going on with NSW ? Looks like nothing's happening there. No invitations being seen for 190 applicants since 16th Oct.


Hi buddy

My ackowledgement date with NSW is 09th Dec, i applied under financial investment category, What about you like your acknowledgement date and job category

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## lovetosmack

battulas78 said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> My ackowledgement date with NSW is 09th Dec, i applied under financial investment category, What about you like your acknowledgement date and job category
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Santhosh


Mine is 6th Dec. Still nothing !


----------



## Santhosh.15

lovetosmack said:


> Mine is 6th Dec. Still nothing !


Mate i think we are almost together. I guess timeline is 12 weeks for NS


----------



## Santhosh.15

lovetosmack said:


> Mine is 6th Dec. Still nothing !


Mate i think we are almost together. I guess timeline is 12 weeks for NSW but i am told by few is for certain occupations it could be bit earlier, like for my occupation financial investment advisor, most people here recieved approval in 5 to 6 weeks but many says NSW doesnt give any preference to ANZCSO code. Not sure how exactly it works.

Whats your job category.

Santhosh


----------



## lovetosmack

battulas78 said:


> Mate i think we are almost together. I guess timeline is 12 weeks for NSW but i am told by few is for certain occupations it could be bit earlier, like for my occupation financial investment advisor, most people here recieved approval in 5 to 6 weeks but many says NSW doesnt give any preference to ANZCSO code. Not sure how exactly it works.
> 
> Whats your job category.
> 
> Santhosh


Mine is System Administrator - 262113. I don't think that matters currently. I don't see any invitations to anyone on this forum.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Buddy i think we need for atleast 8 to 10 weeks post acknowledgement date. I guess both of us just passed 2 weeks. 

Wish you good luck. Stay touch please.


----------



## maq_qatar

Hi All,

Posting on behalf of my one of friend complex situation
------------------------------------------
My friend took 2 days leave adjustment from previous employer and they issued all the letter on his last working day. His last working day as per the notice period was 18-Feb(Wednesday) but they gave him exit on 13-Feb(Friday) and they adjusted 2 days leave(16 Monday,17 Tuesday ) as he had 15days leave to encashment and they release all letter on 13-Feb(till 18-Feb). Whereas he joined next company on 15-Feb.

So as per above condition there is 2 days overlap(excluding sat & sunday). He contacted many time to previous employer but they said they don't have any records as its more than 6 year now. He completed ACS process by an agent and at that time agent said give us one self-declaration. So he gave him same + his last working day email (Good Bye Email-which he got from one of his friends who is still working in same comp). But he don't know whether his agent used that to ACS or not.

Please suggest if anyone have same situation or any advice, what should he do at the time of visa filing.
----------------------------------------------


----------



## s65938

Kavya9 said:


> Yes Ivonline, I applied for 189. Updating the list with my name.
> 
> 
> Sohel-----------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
> reddy84-------------189-----2613**-----60-----14-Aug-2013
> ssaifuddin----------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
> xoxz----------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
> tracekd-------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
> Pink7231------------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
> yuri_gagari --------189 ----261313-----60 ----26th August, 2013
> sachinm01-----------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
> lvonline------------189-----2613**-----60-----31-Aug-2013
> maq_qatar-----------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik---------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP--------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh--------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262-----189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
> psuresh0207---------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
> Mattooose-----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
> sam2304-------------189-----261313-----60-----24th Sept 2013
> australiaprvisa-----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
> vinod4141 ---------189-----261313-----60-----26th September, 2013
> rahul.tiwari--------189-----XXXXXX-----60-----27th September, 2013
> kiran55-------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
> maddy13885----------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
> avinashmusic--------189-----261313-----60-----25th October 2013
> Sridev--------------189-----2613XX-----60-----26 October 2013
> svspavan------------189-----261313-----60-----05th November 2013
> npraneethreddy------189-----261313-----60-----08th November 2013
> sandspr-------------189-----261311-----60-----09th November 2013
> king_of_the_ring----189-----26313 -----60-----19th November 2013
> pooja.lohkane-------189-----261313-----60-----21st November 2013
> kavya9-------189-----261313-----60-----25th November 2013
> huzefa85-----------189-----261313-----60-----5th December 2013
> zameer.ise-----------189-----261313-----60-----17th December 2013
> RisingPhoenix--------189-----233512-----70-----31st December 2013


Hi Guys,

Please add me to the list

Shri--------189-----261312-----60-----20 September 2013


----------



## s65938

Sohel-----------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
reddy84-------------189-----2613**-----60-----14-Aug-2013
ssaifuddin----------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
xoxz----------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
tracekd-------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
Pink7231------------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
yuri_gagari --------189 ----261313-----60 ----26th August, 2013
sachinm01-----------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
lvonline------------189-----2613**-----60-----31-Aug-2013
maq_qatar-----------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
ashik---------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP--------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
gsingh--------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262-----189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
psuresh0207---------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
Shri------------------- 189-----261312-----60-----20-Sept-2013 
Mattooose-----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
sam2304-------------189-----261313-----60-----24th Sept 2013
australiaprvisa-----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
vinod4141 ---------189-----261313-----60-----26th September, 2013
rahul.tiwari--------189-----XXXXXX-----60-----27th September, 2013
kiran55-------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
maddy13885----------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
avinashmusic--------189-----261313-----60-----25th October 2013
Sridev--------------189-----2613XX-----60-----26 October 2013
svspavan------------189-----261313-----60-----05th November 2013
npraneethreddy------189-----261313-----60-----08th November 2013
sandspr-------------189-----261311-----60-----09th November 2013
king_of_the_ring----189-----26313 -----60-----19th November 2013
pooja.lohkane-------189-----261313-----60-----21st November 2013
kavya9-------189-----261313-----60-----25th November 2013
huzefa85-----------189-----261313-----60-----5th December 2013
zameer.ise-----------189-----261313-----60-----17th December 2013
RisingPhoenix--------189-----233512-----70-----31st December 2013


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

*26111X Listings 65 ptrs, 70+ ptrs*

Guys please add yours for 2611XX ( For Business Analyst , System Analyst)

Rashmi--------189------261111----65---03 Dec, 2013, 09:30 AM
Kiran-----------189-----261111-----65---03 Dec, 2013, 10:15 AM
Pappu123----189 -----261112-----65---26 Dec, 2013


Is any others in the Queue? Kindly update so that we can have proper tracking. Thanks.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

maq_qatar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Posting on behalf of my one of friend complex situation
> ------------------------------------------
> My friend took 2 days leave adjustment from previous employer and they issued all the letter on his last working day. His last working day as per the notice period was 18-Feb(Wednesday) but they gave him exit on 13-Feb(Friday) and they adjusted 2 days leave(16 Monday,17 Tuesday ) as he had 15days leave to encashment and they release all letter on 13-Feb(till 18-Feb). Whereas he joined next company on 15-Feb.
> 
> So as per above condition there is 2 days overlap(excluding sat & sunday). He contacted many time to previous employer but they said they don't have any records as its more than 6 year now. He completed ACS process by an agent and at that time agent said give us one self-declaration. So he gave him same + his last working day email (Good Bye Email-which he got from one of his friends who is still working in same comp). But he don't know whether his agent used that to ACS or not.
> 
> Please suggest if anyone have same situation or any advice, what should he do at the time of visa filing.
> ----------------------------------------------


hi there, 

last working day in company 1: 18-Feb
Joining date in company 2: 15 Feb.

Now, do below things to deal with his situation. ask him to request company 1 to offer him a revised experience and relieving letters having 14 or 13 Feb as the end date of his employment tenure furnished with all his employment details such his employee id, designation etc.. i also recommend him to attach the offer letter in the email he will send to the hr manager explaining his situation and i think they will be glad to help him. Else, ask him to get a recommendation letter from any of his colleagues or managers he worked with in company 1.

If he is unable to do so, ask him to offer a self declaration for the same stating that he joined a different company taking the advantage of paid leaves he held with company 1 along with the final email attested by a lawyer. There is no harm in stating this on declaration as his employment is genuine. the same thing can be done during visa application stage also as this will create any issues in visa process for sure. All the best!


----------



## maq_qatar

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there,
> 
> last working day in company 1: 18-Feb
> Joining date in company 2: 15 Feb.
> 
> Now, do below things to deal with his situation. ask him to request company 1 to offer him a revised experience and relieving letters having 14 or 13 Feb as the end date of his employment tenure furnished with all his employment details such his employee id, designation etc.. i also recommend him to attach the offer letter in the email he will send to the hr manager explaining his situation and i think they will be glad to help him. Else, ask him to get a recommendation letter from any of his colleagues or managers he worked with in company 1.
> 
> If he is unable to do so, ask him to offer a self declaration for the same stating that he joined a different company taking the advantage of paid leaves he held with company 1 along with the final email attested by a lawyer. There is no harm in stating this on declaration as his employment is genuine. the same thing can be done during visa application stage also as this will create any issues in visa process for sure. All the best!


Many thanks sathiya for your prompt reply.

He had tried all the possible solution to previous employer but somehow they are not able to do that. Even they had 20-feb in their record and but it’s corrected now. He had all this conversation by email so all this is recorded.

As there was no problem during ACS but he is not aware that how his agent deal with this situation or might be they did not asked for that.

In your last statement you said “this will create any issues in visa process for sure”, so this can create a problem for his visa processing?


----------



## aussdream

*Expert Opinion required*

*Hi Sathiya,

Your expert opinion is required*

I am filling my form80 and i have following questions:


1) In the employment history section which empoyment start date i should mention i.e. start date after ACS deduction
or without ACS deduction of 2 years*( Please note in my EOI and visa application i mentioned the start date after 
the deduction of 2 years)
*

2) while applying for my ACS i didnt mention my MS computer science degree because the degree was not completed
then. hence ACS only recognize my bachlors degree. and even after completion of degree i only mentioned only the bachelors degree in my
EOI and Visa application date. Now in case of form80 is it necessary to mention MS degree?


Thanks for your help.


----------



## muralirangana

*updated*



RisingPhoenix said:


> Sohel--189-----261313---60---13 august, 2013
> reddy84-------------189-----2613**-----60-----14-Aug-2013
> ssaifuddin----------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
> xoxz----------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
> tracekd-------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
> Pink7231------------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
> yuri_gagari --------189 ----261313-----60 ----26th August, 2013
> sachinm01-----------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
> lvonline------------189-----2613**-----60-----31-Aug-2013
> maq_qatar-----------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik---------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP--------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh--------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262-----189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
> psuresh0207---------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
> Mattooose-----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
> sam2304-------------189-----261313-----60-----24th Sept 2013
> australiaprvisa-----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
> rahul.tiwari--------189-----XXXXXX-----60-----27th September, 2013
> kiran55-------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
> maddy13885----------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
> r murali srinivas.....189....system analyst..60..21st oct 2013
> avinashmusic--------189-----261313-----60-----25th October 2013
> Sridev--------------189-----2613XX-----60-----26 October 2013
> svspavan------------189-----261313-----60-----05th November 2013
> npraneethreddy------189-----261313-----60-----08th November 2013
> sandspr-------------189-----261311-----60-----09th November 2013
> king_of_the_ring----189-----26313 -----60-----19th November 2013
> pooja.lohkane-------189-----261313-----60-----21st November 2013
> huzefa85-----------189-----261313-----60-----5th December 2013
> zameer.ise-----------189-----261313-----60-----17th December 2013
> RisingPhoenix--------189-----233512-----70-----31st December 2013


----------



## muralirangana

s65938 said:


> Sohel-----------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
> reddy84-------------189-----2613**-----60-----14-Aug-2013
> ssaifuddin----------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
> xoxz----------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
> tracekd-------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
> Pink7231------------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
> yuri_gagari --------189 ----261313-----60 ----26th August, 2013
> sachinm01-----------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
> lvonline------------189-----2613**-----60-----31-Aug-2013
> maq_qatar-----------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik---------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP--------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh--------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262-----189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
> psuresh0207---------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
> Shri------------------- 189-----261312-----60-----20-Sept-2013
> Mattooose-----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
> sam2304-------------189-----261313-----60-----24th Sept 2013
> australiaprvisa-----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
> vinod4141 ---------189-----261313-----60-----26th September, 2013
> rahul.tiwari--------189-----XXXXXX-----60-----27th September, 2013
> kiran55-------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
> maddy13885----------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
> RMURALISRINIVAS --189.SYSTEM ANALYST..60..21ST OCT 2013
> avinashmusic--------189-----261313-----60-----25th October 2013
> Sridev--------------189-----2613XX-----60-----26 October 2013
> svspavan------------189-----261313-----60-----05th November 2013
> npraneethreddy------189-----261313-----60-----08th November 2013
> sandspr-------------189-----261311-----60-----09th November 2013
> king_of_the_ring----189-----26313 -----60-----19th November 2013
> pooja.lohkane-------189-----261313-----60-----21st November 2013
> kavya9-------189-----261313-----60-----25th November 2013
> huzefa85-----------189-----261313-----60-----5th December 2013
> zameer.ise-----------189-----261313-----60-----17th December 2013
> RisingPhoenix--------189-----233512-----70-----31st December 2013


----------



## nectar_s

Im planning to do medicals before making visa payment as waiting for travel card, can i do so. if i can, then, how do the hospital upload my documents to my account . please advise.


----------



## Gabrielle_2012

Hello Senior Expats, 

One question. 
My friends in Australia said you have to enroll and have a degree in Australia to be able to land a job. How true is this? Assessing Authority should have assess your degree to have Australian equivalent, right?

Hope you advise. Thanks!!


----------



## greeniearun

Thanks a lot Sathiya... Sorry to bother you and our fellow experts again. Two final questions please....

1) My passport reflects my old address. Would PCC check my status based on that address or I can specify the new address to Police. If they want my new address to verify on my passport is it possible to change my Passport number once I lodge my Visa application ?

2) After two years of work deduction by ACS my start date falls on Sunday. Is it Ok or should I make it to Monday? 

Thanks again all 




sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, after invite, you need to fill in visa application where you mention the end date of current employment and here this experience is not cumulative. After your visa application, you need to wait for co allocation and hence no relation or impact of increase in points after visa application.
> 
> secondly, the waiting time for case officer actually varies from one case to another. This time could be between 2 and 12 weeks. These days, co allocation occurs within 3-4 weeks to most of the applicants. after visa application, you have to attach all documents including PCC and other documents to prove your claims. Also, medical must be taken by you before allocation of case officer that reduces the visa processing time to some extent.


----------



## greeniearun

Not necessary and in fact NO. 



Gabrielle_2012 said:


> Hello Senior Expats,
> 
> One question.
> My friends in Australia said you have to enroll and have a degree in Australia to be able to land a job. How true is this? Assessing Authority should have assess your degree to have Australian equivalent, right?
> 
> Hope you advise. Thanks!!


----------



## nectar_s

anyone pl advice. Im planning to do medicals before making visa payment as waiting for travel card, is it possible. if i can, then, how do the hospital upload my documents to my account . 

appreciate reply as i am planning to take appointment for friday.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nectar_s said:


> anyone pl advice. Im planning to do medicals before making visa payment as waiting for travel card, is it possible. if i can, then, how do the hospital upload my documents to my account .
> 
> appreciate reply as i am planning to take appointment for friday.


hi nectar, i personally recommend candidates to take medical examination only after lodging visa application as it will be a piece of cake to generate HAP ID and complete the health check-up without any hassles. Moreover, medical results can be shared by medical officer with case officer within 3-4 working days. 

If you take medical exam prior to visa payment, it is like pulling teeth for you to finish medical and you need to wait till case officer advice you.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

greeniearun said:


> Thanks a lot Sathiya... Sorry to bother you and our fellow experts again. Two final questions please....
> 
> 1) My passport reflects my old address. Would PCC check my status based on that address or I can specify the new address to Police. If they want my new address to verify on my passport is it possible to change my Passport number once I lodge my Visa application ?
> 
> 2) After two years of work deduction by ACS my start date falls on Sunday. Is it Ok or should I make it to Monday?
> 
> Thanks again all


hi there, it is ok to indicate Monday as the start date of your employment and there is no issue with this. Secondly, if your current resident address and the address printed on passport are different, then your PCC will take about 1-4 weeks to be issued to you. If both addresses are same, then you will get your PCC within 3-4 hours on same day. 

you shouldn't change your passport number once you lodge your visa application as it may affect your boarding on flight. Now do as i sad above. I mean, mention both your current resident address and the permanent address so that police verification occurs in both places and finally you will get the PCC within above timelines. though this may take some time, you do this legally.


----------



## greeniearun

Thanks Sathiya... 

And as long as I have a marriage certificate handy my spouse passport address and my passport address don't have to match right ? And it's also not required to have my name as spouse in her passport right as long as I have marriage certificate...



sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, it is ok to indicate Monday as the start date of your employment and there is no issue with this. Secondly, if your current resident address and the address printed on passport are different, then your PCC will take about 1-4 weeks to be issued to you. If both addresses are same, then you will get your PCC within 3-4 hours on same day.
> 
> you shouldn't change your passport number once you lodge your visa application as it may affect your boarding on flight. Now do as i sad above. I mean, mention both your current resident address and the permanent address so that police verification occurs in both places and finally you will get the PCC within above timelines. though this may take some time, you do this legally.


----------



## nectar_s

Hi Sathiya

Your reply leaves me in comfort zone. Thank you. 




sathiyaseelan said:


> hi nectar, i personally recommend candidates to take medical examination only after lodging visa application as it will be a piece of cake to generate HAP ID and complete the health check-up without any hassles. Moreover, medical results can be shared by medical officer with case officer within 3-4 working days.
> 
> If you take medical exam prior to visa payment, it is like pulling teeth for you to finish medical and you need to wait till case officer advice you.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

maq_qatar said:


> Many thanks sathiya for your prompt reply.
> 
> He had tried all the possible solution to previous employer but somehow they are not able to do that. Even they had 20-feb in their record and but it’s corrected now. He had all this conversation by email so all this is recorded.
> 
> As there was no problem during ACS but he is not aware that how his agent deal with this situation or might be they did not asked for that.
> 
> In your last statement you said “this will create any issues in visa process for sure”, so this can create a problem for his visa processing?


hello, sorry, i missed the word "not" in between. Means, it will not create any issues at the time of visa application. There is no need to panic.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

greeniearun said:


> Thanks Sathiya...
> 
> And as long as I have a marriage certificate handy my spouse passport address and my passport address don't have to match right ? And it's also not required to have my name as spouse in her passport right as long as I have marriage certificate...


yes, you are right that marriage certificate is more than enough to prove your relationship.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

aussdream said:


> *Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Your expert opinion is required*
> 
> I am filling my form80 and i have following questions:
> 
> 
> 1) In the employment history section which empoyment start date i should mention i.e. start date after ACS deduction
> or without ACS deduction of 2 years*( Please note in my EOI and visa application i mentioned the start date after
> the deduction of 2 years)
> *
> 
> 2) while applying for my ACS i didnt mention my MS computer science degree because the degree was not completed
> then. hence ACS only recognize my bachlors degree. and even after completion of degree i only mentioned only the bachelors degree in my
> EOI and Visa application date. Now in case of form80 is it necessary to mention MS degree?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.


hi there,as far as form 80 is concerned, you need to enter all your work experience, i suppose. No need to mention your masters' now in visa application and just enter only bachelors' degree related information. the credentials in EOI and visa application should match with each other, whereas form 80 is a different story where you need to mention all your work experience.


----------



## greeniearun

*Sathiya Rocks!!!*

Sathiya.. I'm logging intermittently for last three months and I see you've been helping people tirelessly .. I and other people have immensely benefited ...

THanks again.... You rock...


----------



## maq_qatar

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello, sorry, i missed the word "not" in between. Means, it will not create any issues at the time of visa application. There is no need to panic.


Thanks sathiya


----------



## nectar_s

Sathiya

You are doing a good job here, everyone in this forum agrees to me that your presence and work are acknowledged to reach our goals without any hindrances..

Would like to throw a party for you at Aussie.. Hope all expats meet there sooner

KEEP UP YOUR SEAMLESS MOMEMTUM FOREVER.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nectar_s said:


> Sathiya
> 
> You are doing a good job here, everyone in this forum agrees to me that your presence and work are acknowledged to reach our goals without any hindrances..
> 
> Would like to throw a party for you at Aussie.. Hope all expats meet there sooner
> 
> KEEP UP YOUR SEAMLESS MOMEMTUM FOREVER.


hi nectar, greeniaurun, and others, its my pleasure to help you all. Yes, for sure, we can get together in Australia and can celebrate a lot that Australia may experience an earthquake as a result of our dance movements. Waiting for the day eagerly!


----------



## amro200

Dears: I submitted my EOI on 26th-Jun-2013 as an electronics engineer and waiting for turn to come and receive invitation if am lucky enough, however one week ago I got married and I need to update my EOI information before the next invitation round comes on 13-Jan-2013.
I am not claiming any points for my partner and my score will remain the same after this update, my question is: will my Ranking or submission date be updated/changed after the data update or remains the same since no score change here?

Regards
Amr


----------



## sathiyaseelan

amro200 said:


> Dears: I submitted my EOI on 26th-Jun-2013 as an electronics engineer and waiting for turn to come and receive invitation if am lucky enough, however one week ago I got married and I need to update my EOI information before the next invitation round comes on 13-Jan-2013.
> I am not claiming any points for my partner and my score will remain the same after this update, my question is: will my Ranking or submission date be updated/changed after the data update or remains the same since no score change here?
> 
> Regards
> Amr


your eoi's rank remains the same as there will not be any change in your points due to addition of your spouse (if you don't claim points for). So, no worries.


----------



## aussdream

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there,as far as form 80 is concerned, you need to enter all your work experience, i suppose. No need to mention your masters' now in visa application and just enter only bachelors' degree related information. the credentials in EOI and visa application should match with each other, whereas form 80 is a different story where you need to mention all your work experience.


Thanks a lot sathiya...seriously appreciate your help......


----------



## shakz

Hi guys i submitted my eoi for 189 yesterday ie: 7th january as a mechanical engineer with 60 points. Can anyone tell me when would i possibly get an invite? Thank you


----------



## sathiyaseelan

shakz said:


> Hi guys i submitted my eoi for 189 yesterday ie: 7th january as a mechanical engineer with 60 points. Can anyone tell me when would i possibly get an invite? Thank you


you will be invited most likely in upcoming invitation round that will be held on 13/01/2014 as there is very less competition for your occupation. Even with 60 points, a candidate can get an invite in immediate round.In other words, DIBP is unable find high scorers in your occupation and as a result, they don't have any other option and therefore you should get an invite in upcoming round. If the round's quota has been met on 13/01/2014, then for sure, you will be invited on 28/01/2014. But, i am optimistic that your invite day will be 13/01/2014. Cheers!


----------



## s65938

Totally agree!!


----------



## shakz

Thank u for ur speedy reply sathiya. I wish i get it on Jan 13th.. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sam2304

Hi folks,
I had submitted 2 employment reference letter for ACS assessment, of which 2nd mentioned my employment from XX/XX/XXXX to till date. This letter is dated in May 2013.
I am in queue for EOI and expecting it in Feb 2014. However, I have left the second company and now in third company.

a) Is the letter from my second employer still good as it mentions my working period as "till date". I can submit releiving letter and experience letter as proof of my resignation.

b) To whom should the employment reference letter be addressed to from my third employer?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Sam2304 said:


> Hi folks,
> I had submitted 2 employment reference letter for ACS assessment, of which 2nd mentioned my employment from XX/XX/XXXX to till date. This letter is dated in May 2013.
> I am in queue for EOI and expecting it in Feb 2014. However, I have left the second company and now in third company.
> 
> a) Is the letter from my second employer still good as it mentions my working period as "till date". I can submit releiving letter and experience letter as proof of my resignation.
> 
> b) To whom should the employment reference letter be addressed to from my third employer?


hi there, yes, there is no issue. you can submit that letter along with your resignation and experience letters in addition to that to prove your work experience with company 2. However, i recommend you, if possible, to get a new job description letter with end date.

"To whomsoever" or simply "Reference letter" in the top. There is no need to address anybody as it can be used for all purposes. Just ask them to offer this letter of job description based on your request and approval from your manager. That will be enough. If you ask them to put DIBp's name, it may not be used for other reasons as it could be specific for immigration. Hope you understand.


----------



## Sam2304

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, yes, there is no issue. you can submit that letter along with your resignation and experience letters in addition to that to prove your work experience with company 2. However, i recommend you, if possible, to get a new job description letter with end date.
> 
> "To whomsoever" or simply "Reference letter" in the top. There is no need to address anybody as it can be used for all purposes. Just ask them to offer this letter of job description based on your request and approval from your manager. That will be enough. If you ask them to put DIBp's name, it may not be used for other reasons as it could be specific for immigration. Hope you understand.


Hey,
Actually I had thought of putting "To whomsoever", but in one of the other forum I read that DIAC had asked for letter addressed specific to DIAC which got me worried.
Did you use "To whomsoever" in your case?


----------



## testresults

Regarding PCC

Hi All,

I am from India. I am from City A and I work at City B. Is it OK if I submit only City A's PCC. 

Will it create a problem ? Different forums provider contradictory answers.. Please help...


----------



## lvonline

Hi Sathiya,
Do we need to upload our resume for main application?


----------



## Sam2304

lvonline said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> Do we need to upload our resume for main application?


Yes


----------



## sathiyaseelan

lvonline said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> Do we need to upload our resume for main application?


if your documentation is strong with all relevant documents attached, then no need of uploading resume. But, if you don't have much more documents, then it is advised to attach it although it is optional. In my case, i had all documents such as offer letter, experience letter, relieving letter, salary increment letter, letter of job description, recommendation letter, bank statement, pay slips, form 16, so i didn't upload my resume yet got my visa grant. So, check this out yourself and decide.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

testresults said:


> Regarding PCC
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I am from India. I am from City A and I work at City B. Is it OK if I submit only City A's PCC.
> 
> Will it create a problem ? Different forums provider contradictory answers.. Please help...


Hi there, the rule and ideal situation is to mention both cities in appointment for PCC and get police verification done in both places before receiving it from PSK. PCC may be issued by PSK within 1-4 weeks in your case as your permanent and resident addresses are different. However, fe people earthed two different addresses and got their PCC's within a day. So, it is you who needs to decide the mode of receipt of PCC, though i recommend you to follow the rules.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Sam2304 said:


> Hey,
> Actually I had thought of putting "To whomsoever", but in one of the other forum I read that DIAC had asked for letter addressed specific to DIAC which got me worried.
> Did you use "To whomsoever" in your case?


yes, i did. See, there is no need to worry as long as your employment documents are genuine and you really worked on that profile. So, be optimistic about this as this doesn't impact visa grant in anyway, trust me.


----------



## amro200

sathiyaseelan said:


> your eoi's rank remains the same as there will not be any change in your points due to addition of your spouse (if you don't claim points for). So, no worries.


Thanks alot for your swift and precise feedback, 
My Submission date was 26-Jun-2013, score is 60 under Electronics Engineering Occupation, do you think I will be able to get invitaion this Jan? :fingerscrossed:
By 12/Apr my birthday, I will lose points and I won't be able to qualify.


----------



## lvonline

sathiyaseelan said:


> if your documentation is strong with all relevant documents attached, then no need of uploading resume. But, if you don't have much more documents, then it is advised to attach it although it is optional. In my case, i had all documents such as offer letter, experience letter, relieving letter, salary increment letter, letter of job description, recommendation letter, bank statement, pay slips, form 16, so i didn't upload my resume yet got my visa grant. So, check this out yourself and decide.


Thank you again... Yes I do have all the docs. Won't upload resume.


----------



## ssaifuddin

Hi Sathiya

In your last post you talk about form16. Which is income tax.
I only know about Form 80. Which is also optional.
Can I know how many form must be ready to upload.

Again do you think without any request from CO we need to upload form 80?
As I am in Tax free country Form 16 is also not applied to me.

Is there any other forms for me or for my wife and kids?

Once I get invited. I have to import EOI application in visa application and following document in addition

Passport First Page for all candidate.
Birth Cert for all candidate.
Marriage certificate for me only which is enough from my wife side.

that's all.

PCC and madical for all is required when requested by CO.

Please correct me if I am wrong in any step.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## DevDillon

Hi sathiyaseelan

I am living in Australia since Feb 2012. Do I need to have PCC both from India as well as from Australia?


----------



## Panko

DevDillon said:


> Hi sathiyaseelan
> 
> I am living in Australia since Feb 2012. Do I need to have PCC both from India as well as from Australia?


yes!


----------



## Panko

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there,as far as form 80 is concerned, you need to enter all your work experience, i suppose. No need to mention your masters' now in visa application and just enter only bachelors' degree related information. the credentials in EOI and visa application should match with each other, whereas form 80 is a different story where you need to mention all your work experience.


Hi Sathiya,

As I recollect, while filling up the EOI, system asked to enter the degree which you are claiming for. However, Visa eLodgement application, they had clearly mentioned to enter the highest degree achieved. They had even cited an example!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

DevDillon said:


> Hi sathiyaseelan
> 
> I am living in Australia since Feb 2012. Do I need to have PCC both from India as well as from Australia?


PCC is needed for all countries where you lived for 12 months or more. So, if you didn't get an invitation yet and is expecting within couple of rounds, then, you may get it done from both Australia and India to be on safe side. Even if your stay is about 11 months, it is better to start getting PCC for aussie and india now itself. For your case, yes, it is needed for both countries.

Anyway, if you could furnish your status such EOI date, points score, occupation name, visa application status etc. it will be easy to advise you correctly. You may even maintain a signature by clicking "User cp" and then edit signature where you can list out all information.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Panko said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> As I recollect, while filling up the EOI, system asked to enter the degree which you are claiming for. However, Visa eLodgement application, they had clearly mentioned to enter the highest degree achieved. They had even cited an example!


hi panko, yes, you are right that we need to enter the highest degree that is assessed by relevant authority, underline the word "assessed". if you entered bachelor degree while filling in EOI and after invite but before lodging visa application if you finished your masters' degree, don't enter that degree as it is not evaluated by relevant authority. If it is assessed, then only you need to enter it, however, lower level educational qualifications such as HSC, SSLC, or diploma are not needed for assessment and can be offered in visa application.Hope you got it.


----------



## Panko

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi panko, yes, you are right that we need to enter the highest degree that is assessed by relevant authority, underline the word "assessed". if you entered bachelor degree while filling in EOI and after invite but before lodging visa application if you finished your masters' degree, don't enter that degree as it is not evaluated by relevant authority. If it is assessed, then only you need to enter it, however, lower level educational qualifications such as HSC, SSLC, or diploma are not needed for assessment and can be offered in visa application.Hope you got it.


Actually, we put highest assessed degree in EOI. But in case of visa application, they had mentioned to enter the highest earned degree. If I remember well, then they had also cited an example where assessed degree was bachelors but highest degree was masters.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Panko said:


> Actually, we put highest assessed degree in EOI. But in case of visa application, they had mentioned to enter the highest earned degree. If I remember well, then they had also cited an example where assessed degree was bachelors but highest degree was masters.


hi panko, i recommend not to put non-assessed degree as this may go under verification and create some clonflicts with your EOI where you didn't mention it. Make your case clear and strong and exact match between EOI and visa application is highly recommended to avoid delays in visa application and or negative outcome. 

Only to get visa grant, we mention the degree and after visa grant, you can mention whatever you want in resume and whichever job you want to work on although the rule is to work under the designated occupation. This is my strong opinion, however, it doesn't mean that others should agree with me.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

amro200 said:


> Thanks alot for your swift and precise feedback,
> My Submission date was 26-Jun-2013, score is 60 under Electronics Engineering Occupation, do you think I will be able to get invitaion this Jan? :fingerscrossed:
> By 12/Apr my birthday, I will lose points and I won't be able to qualify.


hi there, recent invite round held on 16/12/2013 invited 60 point holder with visa date of effect of 10/06/2013 (16 days prior to you) as the last candidate under your occupation under 189 visa. This is really a positive thing for you.

Moreover, the number of remaining seats is 157 and hence 13 top scoring candidates will be invited in every round. Although this number is less, the competition of high scorers has been reduced drastically. 

Nevertheless, the gap between 61/12/2013 and 13/01/2013 is huge and suppose many high pointers such as 65+ are lodging EOI in between this period means your chances of invite are reduced but this number may not be high according to me. So, you may get an invite within 3-4 rounds in worst case. You don't need to worry as you highly likely get an invite within February. So, be ready to pay visa application fees as soon as you get invite to avoid reduction under age factor. Hence, be happy and relaxed. cheers!


----------



## ssaifuddin

Hi Sathiya

In your last post you talk about form16. Which is income tax.
I only know about Form 80. Which is also optional.
Can I know how many form must be ready to upload.

Again do you think without any request from CO we need to upload form 80?
As I am in Tax free country Form 16 is also not applied to me.

Is there any other forms for me or for my wife and kids?

Once I get invited. I have to import EOI application in visa application and following document in addition

Passport First Page for all candidate.
Birth Cert for all candidate.
Marriage certificate for me only which is enough from my wife side.

that's all.

PCC and madical for all is required when requested by CO.

Please correct me if I am wrong in any step.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## DevDillon

Thank you Sathiya

I am waiting for my invitation. Applied on 20 Sep. 261313 with 60 points.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi Sathiya
> 
> In your last post you talk about form16. Which is income tax.
> I only know about Form 80. Which is also optional.
> Can I know how many form must be ready to upload.
> 
> Again do you think without any request from CO we need to upload form 80?
> As I am in Tax free country Form 16 is also not applied to me.
> 
> Is there any other forms for me or for my wife and kids?
> 
> Once I get invited. I have to import EOI application in visa application and following document in addition
> 
> Passport First Page for all candidate.
> Birth Cert for all candidate.
> Marriage certificate for me only which is enough from my wife side.
> 
> that's all.
> 
> PCC and madical for all is required when requested by CO.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong in any step.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


form 16 means income tax deduction statement offered by employers in india. if you are unable to get form 16, it can be replaced by bank statements, pay slips, and salary certificate. Upload both first and last pages of each applicant, birth certificate or SSLC mark sheets to prove their age, marriage certificate. You may check another threads"189 visa documents checklist or 2013 189&190 visa applicants" for your case.


----------



## meetusingh1308

Hi All,

I have a small query:

For subclass 190 we need to declare our funds, and for which we can ask relatives to sign a declaration for us. Is there any format for the affidavit ?

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## s65938

DevDillon said:


> Thank you Sathiya
> 
> I am waiting for my invitation. Applied on 20 Sep. 261313 with 60 points.


Hi Dev,

I also applied for 261313 with 60 points on 20 september. Can you please update ur details in the list.


----------



## znayraaujas

Hi experts,

I have few queries related to VIC state sponsorship. Request expert advise on this.

1. Can i use the stat declaration i used for ACS instead of offer letter?,I cn get employment confirmation from my collegues.

I am working in VIC since 2011 under uc457, however could not use my initial offer letter due to date mismatch.

2. Should i upload marriage certificate,spouse ACS results and spouse IELTS results in case i am claiming spouse points?

3. Read in a forum that uc457 holders working in VIC gets state nomination in 2 weeks n need to upload the 457 grant letter n visa evidence . Is this true? Should i upload this??

I am confused and replies would be much appreciated.... 

Thanks in advance....


----------



## Deepshikha

sathiyaseelan said:


> you will be invited most likely in upcoming invitation round that will be held on 13/01/2014 as there is very less competition for your occupation. Even with 60 points, a candidate can get an invite in immediate round.In other words, DIBP is unable find high scorers in your occupation and as a result, they don't have any other option and therefore you should get an invite in upcoming round. If the round's quota has been met on 13/01/2014, then for sure, you will be invited on 28/01/2014. But, i am optimistic that your invite day will be 13/01/2014. Cheers!


Hi Sathiya,

Could you please suggest what is the average waiting time for receiving an EOI invitation for 2613 (189) and with points 60 ??

I applied on 12December so should I be expecting it around march-apr.. ray:


----------



## srangara

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friend,
> 
> See, you may enter all your work experience in your Eoi but must claim points only for the experience assessed as skilled and relevant to an occupation by ACS. Acs introdcued a new rule to evaluate skilled levels of technical expertise for all ICT related occupation whose skills assessment done by it. ACS strongly trusts that to gain skilled level of knowledge one needs to work for certain number of years and this deduction actually varies based on factors such as number of relevant subjects one studied in PG/UG, no. of roles matching with that of same occupation defined by DIAC, etc. So, you should split the experience as below taking a work experience as an example.
> 
> Original experience: From december, 2007 to present.
> Experience assessed as relevant and skilled by ACS: after november, 2009
> number of companies worked in this period: 1 (the same caompny for 5 years)
> 
> *Name of the company:XXX pvt. ltd
> Duration: from December, 2007 to November, 2009
> Is this employment relevant to occupation? No
> 
> Name of the company:XXX pvt. ltd
> Duration: from December, 2009 to present (leave end date blank if you work in same company and with same roles)
> Is this employment relevant to occupation? Yes*
> 
> That's it, very simple.
> 
> if you claim points for all experience, be ready to face visa rajection, i am sorry to say this. Case officer may treat this as falsified information for whole experience claimed points for.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya



Dear sathiya,
I entered only the experience which was found relevant by acs.
Acs said all exp after dec 2005 is valid for the skill.

Although in one company I worked from dec 2002 until oct 06.
I only mentioned 1 entry in the skill select application.

Company xxx
Duration jan 2006 to oct 2006
Relevant to occupation yes.

Should I mention the previous exp 
with relevant to occupation no. Will editing the eoi now lose my date?

Thanks,


----------



## znayraaujas

Hi sathiya, 
Are u able to help on the below query?

I have few queries related to VIC state sponsorship. Request expert advise on this. 

1. Can i use the stat declaration i used for ACS instead of offer letter?,I cn get employment confirmation from my collegues.
I am working in VIC since 2011 under uc457, however could not use my initial offer letter due to date mismatch. 

2. Should i upload marriage certificate,spouse ACS results and spouse IELTS results in case i am claiming spouse points? 

3. Read in a forum that uc457 holders working in VIC gets state nomination in 2 weeks n need to upload the 457 grant letter n visa evidence . Is this true? Should i upload this?? I am confused and replies would be much appreciated.... 

Thanks in advance....


----------



## sathiyaseelan

srangara said:


> Dear sathiya,
> I entered only the experience which was found relevant by acs.
> Acs said all exp after dec 2005 is valid for the skill.
> 
> Although in one company I worked from dec 2002 until oct 06.
> I only mentioned 1 entry in the skill select application.
> 
> Company xxx
> Duration jan 2006 to oct 2006
> Relevant to occupation yes.
> 
> Should I mention the previous exp
> with relevant to occupation no. Will editing the eoi now lose my date?
> 
> Thanks,


No, adding irrelevant experience will not influence the visa date of effect or your eoi's rank. No need to mention previous experience that is unkilled and irrelevant but, if youw ish, you could do.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Deepshikha said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Could you please suggest what is the average waiting time for receiving an EOI invitation for 2613 (189) and with points 60 ??
> 
> I applied on 12December so should I be expecting it around march-apr.. ray:


hi deepshika, as 2613 group is witnessing competition, you may expect an invite in the month of April or May. With invite results of upcoming round, we can get clear and more accurate picture, just wait for few more days.


----------



## jiser911

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi deepshika, as 2613 group is witnessing competition, you may expect an invite in the month of April or May. With invite results of upcoming round, we can get clear and more accurate picture, just wait for few more days.


To be honest, we basically skipped a whole round this time. It's been four weeks since the last invite. I don't think 60 pointers will be invited this coming round. Looking at the general statistics displayed on the immigration website 50% of the people have more than 60 points so with a two week delay that would likely be 100%. I think we have to wait at least an additional round because of this, maybe even the one after that. Especially because of the new influx of international students that just finished their IT degree here. It's quite annoying but sadly quite viable.


----------



## karnavidyut

jiser911 said:


> To be honest, we basically skipped a whole round this time. It's been four weeks since the last invite. I don't think 60 pointers will be invited this coming round. Looking at the general statistics displayed on the immigration website 50% of the people have more than 60 points so with a two week delay that would likely be 100%. I think we have to wait at least an additional round because of this, maybe even the one after that. Especially because of the new influx of international students that just finished their IT degree here. It's quite annoying but sadly quite viable.


Hi jiser911

Just out of curiosity, where did you find the statistics that 50% of the people have more than 60 points? 
I have seen the skill select report section and all I can see is the statistics of the last invitation round in the form of a bar graph. Is that what you are mentioning about or can we also find somewhere the number of people with specific EOI points waiting to be invited? And based on which you have made that above prediction?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jiser911 said:


> To be honest, we basically skipped a whole round this time. It's been four weeks since the last invite. I don't think 60 pointers will be invited this coming round. Looking at the general statistics displayed on the immigration website 50% of the people have more than 60 points so with a two week delay that would likely be 100%. I think we have to wait at least an additional round because of this, maybe even the one after that. Especially because of the new influx of international students that just finished their IT degree here. It's quite annoying but sadly quite viable.


hi jiser, I accept few of your points while the other points are completely in a different zone. See, the general rule of thumb is that in the initial months of a prgram year, loads of high point scorers will rush into immigration as the skilled occupation list is announced. However, after 3-5 months, this number of better scorers such as 65, 70 or 80 pointers will be witnessed a drastic decline that is what happended to software engineering, electronics engineering and other groups. 

Moreover, look at the number of invites per round for 2613 group, that is 86, huge numbers. I don't think this many numbers of high scorers would have lodged eoi's between 16/12/2013 and 13/01/2013. May this influence much the groups such as 2633 (telecom group) for instance, as it invites only 7-8 candidates per round. So, 2613 is exempted from this negative as a result of long gap. Hope you agree my point of view. Be cheerful about everything maet.


----------



## jiser911

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi jiser, I accept few of your points while the other points are completely in a different zone. See, the general rule of thumb is that in the initial months of a prgram year, loads of high point scorers will rush into immigration as the skilled occupation list is announced. However, after 3-5 months, this number of better scorers such as 65, 70 or 80 pointers will be witnessed a drastic decline that is what happended to software engineering, electronics engineering and other groups.
> 
> Moreover, look at the number of invites per round for 2613 group, that is 86, huge numbers. I don't think this many numbers of high scorers would have lodged eoi's between 16/12/2013 and 13/01/2013. May this influence much the groups such as 2633 (telecom group) for instance, as it invites only 7-8 candidates per round. So, 2613 is exempted from this negative as a result of long gap. Hope you agree my point of view. Be cheerful about everything maet.


I can only hope you are right, I'm however counting on waiting an additional fortnight. Especially when it comes to DIAC I learned it's better to be pessimistic than optimistic... I still think the chances that we see the same amount of 60 pointer days moved forward are slight...


----------



## huzefa85

jiser911 said:


> I can only hope you are right, I'm however counting on waiting an additional fortnight. Especially when it comes to DIAC I learned it's better to be pessimistic than optimistic... I still think the chances that we see the same amount of 60 pointer days moved forward are slight...


I completely agree with Sathya. 
Besides, the no. of people who would have filed during these 4 weeks, would be only 190 visa and a few 189 who just got their ACS just before the holiday season.
Since 190 have a fixed quota, it would not affect the 189 visa invitations.

Yes, there would be a slight increase in 65 pointers (if at all), but that would only be bcoz people would have completed 3 years or 5 years in experience or got better IELTS results in the 1 month and would be eligible for 5-10 more points.

Thats my assumption only  Rest we'll come to know only on Sunday :juggle:


----------



## vishwaq3

Hi,

I got the invite in first week of December. I am using a migration assistant and he said he lodged my visa 2 days back. DO they use a different system than skillselect to lodge visas?

Thanks
Vishwa


----------



## Deepshikha

Deepshikha said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Could you please suggest what is the average waiting time for receiving an EOI invitation for 2613 (189) and with points 60 ??
> 
> I applied on 12December so should I be expecting it around march-apr.. ray:


Hi Sathiya,

I have just completed 12 months working here in Sydney, although at the time of ACS assessment I didn’t mention about my current company. So this part of experience is not assessed by ACS as I got it 2 months back. Can I still claim 5 points for this 12 months professional experience in Australia and update the same in EOI please ?

Or it is mandatory that I should have this experience assessed by ACS and then only I can claim 5 points for it ?

Also, thanks for your help and suggestions, they are really helpful !! :clap2:


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Deepshikha said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> I have just completed 12 months working here in Sydney, although at the time of ACS assessment I didn’t mention about my current company. So this part of experience is not assessed by ACS as I got it 2 months back. Can I still claim 5 points for this 12 months professional experience in Australia and update the same in EOI please ?
> 
> Or it is mandatory that I should have this experience assessed by ACS and then only I can claim 5 points for it ?
> 
> Also, thanks for your help and suggestions, they are really helpful !! :clap2:


hi there, yes, you can claim 5 points for this ongoing experience by submitting current monthly pay slips, income tax statements, bank statements, salary hike letter, new job description letter (i highly recommend this). 

When you lodged application for skills assessment, you might have mentioned this company as your current organization, i suppose. If that is the case, then no need to worry. Just go ahead and submit all above documents (whichever applicable) i mentioned.


----------



## Deepshikha

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, yes, you can claim 5 points for this ongoing experience by submitting current monthly pay slips, income tax statements, bank statements, salary hike letter, new job description letter (i highly recommend this).
> 
> When you lodged application for skills assessment, you might have mentioned this company as your current organization, i suppose. If that is the case, then no need to worry. Just go ahead and submit all above documents (whichever applicable) i mentioned.


Thanks for your reply. 
At the time when I applied for ACS the I had only 8 months exp in current company and also I was facing issues in getting the experience letter so I just ignored it and didnt get that verified from ACS. I believe I have landed into the situation where I cant utilize this experience, my bad.

Now I have completed 12 months, but I dont have it verified from ACS.


----------



## kimh

Ok...finally got some communication today. Vic wants a commitment letter from me since I have visited WA before. Please suggest or provide a format.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Deepshikha said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> At the time when I applied for ACS the I had only 8 months exp in current company and also I was facing issues in getting the experience letter so I just ignored it and didnt get that verified from ACS. I believe I have landed into the situation where I cant utilize this experience, my bad.
> 
> Now I have completed 12 months, but I dont have it verified from ACS.


Oh, that's bad. Anyway, You can claim this additional points as long as your ACS's skills assessment letter is valid on condition that you can support this claim by submitting all documents i mentioned. However, if you ACS's skills assessment is expired, then you need to apply for skills assessment again and include this experience as well for extra 5 points. Hope you understand. Give me the timelines you applied for asc skills assessment, outrcopme date. etc.


----------



## Deepshikha

sathiyaseelan said:


> Oh, that's bad. Anyway, You can claim this additional points as long as your ACS's skills assessment letter is valid on condition that you can support this claim by submitting all documents i mentioned. However, if you ACS's skills assessment is expired, then you need to apply for skills assessment again and include this experience as well for extra 5 points. Hope you understand. Give me the timelines you applied for asc skills assessment, outrcopme date. etc.



Sorry, I think I framed the scenario incorrectly – I got my ACS assessment in Dec’13 itself but that assessment doesn’t include my current company’s experience. While applying for ACS assessment in August’13 I didn’t include this experience as at that time I just had 8 months of experience with this current company and also I was facing issues with getting experience letter so I thought to just drop it. But now I have completed an Year with this organization and I want to claim 5 points for this.

So the issue is, when I applied for ACS assessment I was working with this organization but I didn’t furnish any proof. Just mentioned about it in the resume about my current profile. So can I now claim 5 points for this 1 yr professional Australian experience. I have all the documents my work here.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Deepshikha said:


> Sorry, I think I framed the scenario incorrectly – I got my ACS assessment in Dec’13 itself but that assessment doesn’t include my current company’s experience. While applying for ACS assessment in August’13 I didn’t include this experience as at that time I just had 8 months of experience with this current company and also I was facing issues with getting experience letter so I thought to just drop it. But now I have completed an Year with this organization and I want to claim 5 points for this.
> 
> So the issue is, when I applied for ACS assessment I was working with this organization but I didn’t furnish any proof. Just mentioned about it in the resume about my current profile. So can I now claim 5 points for this 1 yr professional Australian experience. I have all the documents my work here.


DEEPSHIKA, yes, you ca claim 5 points for this experience as the validity of ACS's skills assessment is till December, 2016. No issues for claiming points for 1 year experience, i am 200% sure of this, however, make sure that you submit all relevant documents mentioned in my previous messages to convince the case officer. I know few people who were in same phase yet successfully received their grants. Just go ahead and trust me this will work out well providing that your documentation is strong. Cheers!


----------



## King_of_the_ring

All:

Just a clarity needed from SathiyaSaleen.

As I told my ex HR did not give me a detailed reference letter. They just mentioned my job role with few words, duration, job title, full time thats it.

In order to satisfy ACS I took a letter from my ex-boss who is still serving in the office. I just wanted to make sure that, both of those letters would be suffice for the requirement.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

King_of_the_ring said:


> All:
> 
> Just a clarity needed from SathiyaSaleen.
> 
> As I told my ex HR did not give me a detailed reference letter. They just mentioned my job role with few words, duration, job title, full time thats it.
> 
> In order to satisfy ACS I took a letter from my ex-boss who is still serving in the office. I just wanted to make sure that, both of those letters would be suffice for the requirement.


Both are fine enough to satisfy DIBP and ACS for sure. So, no worries.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Ty my dear fella  Sathiya


----------



## mcgyver

Hello everyone,

I am facing a small technical issue with the EOI that I submitted. I remember being asked about my passport details (passport number, expiry date, etc) at the time I was completing the EOI. But I have received a new passport which obviously has a new number. I need to update the EOI. But, after pressing the Update button, I cannot find the old passport information. None of the 12/13 pages that are presented to me one by one has the old passport info.


----------



## gauss1818

mcgyver said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am facing a small technical issue with the EOI that I submitted. I remember being asked about my passport details (passport number, expiry date, etc) at the time I was completing the EOI. But I have received a new passport which obviously has a new number. I need to update the EOI. But, after pressing the Update button, I cannot find the old passport information. None of the 12/13 pages that are presented to me one by one has the old passport info.


Dude, you can change all the details in EOI except passport as it usually tied with your EOI number. You have two choices,

1. leave the same now and update the new passport in the visa form while you lodge the same.

or

2. withdraw your present EOI and submit a new EOI with a new passport info. I feel this is a safe option that the first one. This will put somewhere in your ranking based on the points you have.

Thanks


----------



## mohdali486

is there any State Sponsor 190 files limited related to field...means in one month only 500 file get state sponsor.?????


----------



## multiple_visa_holder

gauss1818 said:


> Dude, you can change all the details in EOI except passport as it usually tied with your EOI number. You have two choices,
> 
> 1. leave the same now and update the new passport in the visa form while you lodge the same.
> 
> or
> 
> 2. withdraw your present EOI and submit a new EOI with a new passport info. I feel this is a safe option that the first one. This will put somewhere in your ranking based on the points you have.
> 
> Thanks


No need to withdraw. There is something called change of circumstances form. You can fill & submit it with new passport info.


----------



## Waqarali20005

gauss1818 said:


> Dude, you can change all the details in EOI except passport as it usually tied with your EOI number. You have two choices,
> 
> 1. leave the same now and update the new passport in the visa form while you lodge the same.
> 
> or
> 
> 2. withdraw your present EOI and submit a new EOI with a new passport info. I feel this is a safe option that the first one. This will put somewhere in your ranking based on the points you have.
> 
> Thanks


Passport numbers may not be changed, but dont worry, change in circumstance form can be used while lodging visa application


----------



## Waqarali20005

multiple_visa_holder said:


> No need to withdraw. There is something called change of circumstances form. You can fill & submit it with new passport info.


this form should be submitted while launching visa application?


----------



## maq_qatar

mcgyver said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am facing a small technical issue with the EOI that I submitted. I remember being asked about my passport details (passport number, expiry date, etc) at the time I was completing the EOI. But I have received a new passport which obviously has a new number. I need to update the EOI. But, after pressing the Update button, I cannot find the old passport information. None of the 12/13 pages that are presented to me one by one has the old passport info.


As per my opinion no need to withdraw as you did not mentioned any thing wrong at the time of eoi. I think at the time of visa lodge you can submit both copies.

Or I would suggest you to call their help line and get it clear as soon as possible.


----------



## multiple_visa_holder

Waqarali20005 said:


> this form should be submitted while launching visa application?


This is to be used after you have applied ie in your situation. google it & you will find the process. I think you need to email that form. Its easy, google it. I have not used it.


----------



## rk_coutinho

Hi Folks,
Need some guidance, My EOI was submitted on 11 Dec'13. But have not received any response as yet. Is there a batch that typically runs and all accumulated EOI's are processed in 1 go or is there some way I can get an udpate


----------



## maq_qatar

rk_coutinho said:


> Hi Folks,
> Need some guidance, My EOI was submitted on 11 Dec'13. But have not received any response as yet. Is there a batch that typically runs and all accumulated EOI's are processed in 1 go or is there some way I can get an udpate


Hi,

Please provide your details(EOI date. visa category, anzsco code) so that member can response you accordingly.


----------



## maq_qatar

Hi All/Sathiya,

Today I received attested copy of my documents from my native place and I found that attestation stamp is in Hindi, only notary no. is in English numeral and India is written on 5 Rps. ticket which is pasted on attested copies, even 'True Copies' also written in Hindi 'Satya pratilipi pramadit'. 

Please suggest/advise, do this work or I need to find another solution.

Regards,
Maq


----------



## Ann121

Hi all,
Just very curious to know if anyone have got response of EOI submitted on or after 19th Aug 2013?
Mine was submitted on 19th aug 2013 with 60 points in Software engineer category and still no response..... 
Any clue?


----------



## mamun2611

I got response from Queensland on 7 Jan'13 & ask me to fill up and send back the attached forms. I lodged my EOI on 25 Dec'13 for subclass190 visa.


----------



## jpspringall

Ann121 said:


> Hi all,
> Just very curious to know if anyone have got response of EOI submitted on or after 19th Aug 2013?
> Mine was submitted on 19th aug 2013 with 60 points in Software engineer category and still no response.....
> Any clue?


Have a look at the skillselect reports and check to see what the cut off was for the last round

James


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Ann121 said:


> Hi all,
> Just very curious to know if anyone have got response of EOI submitted on or after 19th Aug 2013?
> Mine was submitted on 19th aug 2013 with 60 points in Software engineer category and still no response.....
> Any clue?


hello, you will most likely be invited on upcoming Monday when invite round will be held. The last invitation round was held on 16/12/2013 and witnessed a 60 pointer having visa date of 12th aug, 2013 as the last invitee. So, you are just 7 days behind it which means your chances are quite good in upcoming round. All the best.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

maq_qatar said:


> Hi All/Sathiya,
> 
> Today I received attested copy of my documents from my native place and I found that attestation stamp is in Hindi, only notary no. is in English numeral and India is written on 5 Rps. ticket which is pasted on attested copies, even 'True Copies' also written in Hindi 'Satya pratilipi pramadit'.
> 
> Please suggest/advise, do this work or I need to find another solution.
> 
> Regards,
> Maq


hi there, generally, attestation should be done in english and hindi is not accepted. So, it is better to get it notarized in english, otherwise you need to get it translated by a renowned and registered translator.


----------



## maq_qatar

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, generally, attestation should be done in english and hindi is not accepted. So, it is better to get it notarized in english, otherwise you need to get it translated by a renowned and registered translator.


Thanks sathiya,

I enquired them again in my native place and what they said they can put another stamp say "A true copy of orignal documents" at below hindi stamp says "Satya Pratilipi pramadit"

Is that ok??


----------



## AncientGlory

There is an invitation round tonight (13/01/2014) isn't it? Anyone expecting an invitation?


----------



## happyanna

What time does invitation start?


----------



## mamun2611

Could you confirm, Skilled- Nominated (subclass 190) is included in this invitation??
Thanks


----------



## rafisq1

*Eoi*

what are things we need to get ready before submitting EOI? options that we should select on this process. plse guide.


----------



## AncientGlory

mamun2611 said:


> Could you confirm, Skilled- Nominated (subclass 190) is included in this invitation??
> Thanks


Yes



happyanna said:


> What time does invitation start?


I think 0000 AEST time on January 13th.


----------



## maq_qatar

AncientGlory said:


> Yes
> 
> I think 0000 AEST time on January 13th.


190 is not included in this invitation round.


----------



## Rizwan125

Waiting For Invitation :juggle::crazy::argue:

16 Dec Closing Date-- 11 dec

So chances are bright for today evening :juggle::juggle:


----------



## sathiyaseelan

maq_qatar said:


> Thanks sathiya,
> 
> I enquired them again in my native place and what they said they can put another stamp say "A true copy of orignal documents" at below hindi stamp says "Satya Pratilipi pramadit"
> 
> Is that ok??


yes, that's fine enough.


----------



## AncientGlory

maq_qatar said:


> 190 is not included in this invitation round.


Yeah, you are right. Sorry about the wrong information before.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

happyanna said:


> What time does invitation start?


invitation round occurs exactly at 12:00 am in australian time on 13/01/2014. in india, it is exactly 6:30 pm, on sunday,12/01/2014.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Howz the moral guys ?


----------



## bharathp

AncientGlory said:


> Yeah, you are right. Sorry about the wrong information before.


Y is 190 not included...???


----------



## AncientGlory

bharathp said:


> Y is 190 not included...???


Actually I'm not sure about this. Sorry about the confusion. Perhaps someone who has concrete information might share with the relevant links.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bharathp said:


> Y is 190 not included...???


good question, but, unfortunately, many times this question was answered on expat forum in various threads. Even, i myself answered several times and am sick and tired of this question. Anyway, the answer is very simple. 189 and 190 visas are sailing in 2 different boats and their frequency of invitation is entirely different from each other. 

In 189, only 2 invites rounds per month will be held whereas in 190, the selection of candidate and inviting him for applying visa happens on any day and this invitation date of 189 visa has no impact on 190 nomination and invitation. Moreover, the selection procedures followed by states and regions for inviting applicants are not known to DIBP, however, DIBP sets a maximum number of candidates to be invited by a state for a program year. 

States may finish nominating candidates immediately within a month or on a fixed monthly figures and DIBP, unluckily has no control on this. In fact, the selection policies of a state is non-transparent even for DIBP. For DIBP, it will be another headache to manage this 190 nomination and 190 visa process and hence, it has given authority to states. but, again, the candidate's candidature can be verified by DIBP at any point without any issues. In simple, 190 invite is an automated after the nomination received by an aspirant for his occupation whereas 189 invites candidates based on their points and date of effect. Hpe you understand.


----------



## ssaifuddin

Hi,

I wish today I can receive the invitation. I am really confuse. How to proceed.
I think after invite, if I transfer the amount and import my EOI in application. My process get started.
Or the time for allocating CO will start until all the document upload?

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## happyanna

Just 1.5 hours guys! Lets keep this threaded updated with who all received the invitation.


----------



## mamun2611

happyanna said:


> Just 1.5 hours guys! Lets keep this threaded updated with who all received the invitation.


Wish you all the best who will get invitation today


----------



## Rizwan125

Its Only 45 Minutess---------------:lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1::lock1:


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wish today I can receive the invitation. I am really confuse. How to proceed.
> I think after invite, if I transfer the amount and import my EOI in application. My process get started.
> Or the time for allocating CO will start until all the document upload?
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


visa process starts from the oment you pay visa application fees and lodge visa application. Allocation of case officer and uploading documents start only from this point. below is the series of actions you need to do.

1. Invite.
2. Paying visa fees and lodging visa application.
3. uploading documents 
4. allocation of case officer

step 3 and 4 can be reversed if you wish. Means, if you don't attach documents to your visa application, then case officer, once allocated, will request you to upload all documents. Now, this much is sufficient and don't take future headaches in your mind now itself. Let them come one by one.


----------



## Rizwan125

Has the invitation started?????/

Can i also check it from Skill Select Account??????:lock1:


----------



## jiser911

No invite, so it moved less than 10 days for developer programmer.


----------



## AncientGlory

Yes, I received an Invitation


----------



## maq_qatar

All the best to aug-13 candidates


----------



## reddy84

No invite under my acct as well and I did not receive any email either.  

Submitted under 189. for 261311 on 14/08/2013, claiming 60 points.. not sure what is happening atm...


----------



## huzefa85

reddy84 said:


> No invite under my acct as well and I did not receive any email either.
> 
> Submitted under 189. for 261311 on 14/08/2013, claiming 60 points.. not sure what is happening atm...


Hmm either the invitation process is not yet started / delayed, or more practically, only 65 pointers are invited this time


----------



## maq_qatar

huzefa85 said:


> Hmm either the invitation process is not yet started / delayed, or more practically, only 65 pointers are invited this time


Process is already started and completed because "AncientGlory" received invitation with 75 points.

So I think no chanc for 60 pointers this time.


----------



## huzefa85

maq_qatar said:


> Process is already started and completed because "AncientGlory" received invitation with 75 points.
> 
> So I think no chanc for 60 pointers this time.


Yup, you are right. "AncientGlory" got his invitation.
So this time's quota of invitations were completed b4 reaching 60 pointers.


----------



## jiser911

reddy84 said:


> No invite under my acct as well and I did not receive any email either.
> 
> Submitted under 189. for 261311 on 14/08/2013, claiming 60 points.. not sure what is happening atm...


It is exactly how I protected it would be though nobody believed me. 60 pointers weren't invited because of the two week break and international IT students who just completed their degree having more than 60 points. We can only hope 60 pointers get inched again next round or else the round after.


----------



## Rizwan125

Plz tell me 

Invitation Status also changed on skill select account

i mean from Submitted to Invited


----------



## jiser911

inched >Invited* (was typing on my phone)


----------



## maq_qatar

Rizwan125 said:


> Plz tell me
> 
> Invitation Status also changed on skill select account
> 
> i mean from Submitted to Invited


If your status in 'Invited' then enjoy :tea:


----------



## Rizwan125

maq_qatar said:


> If your status in 'Invited' then enjoy :tea:


My relative submitted application...so invitation may be on his email id....

i have only skill select acoount


status still submitted 

just 1 day processing from 11 dec to 12 dec......

worried


----------



## AncientGlory

Guys, my invitation was actually in the spam folder. After I got the invitation there is an action button called "Apply VISA" in my EOI homepage. Also under correspondence it says "an invitation received".


----------



## reddy84

disappointed... 

not sure why Ive not received invite in this round while my EOI was submitted on 14th Aug


----------



## ssaifuddin

Hi All

I don't know how to say that again I did not get invite.

Visa 189
Points 60
EOI 14 Aug 2013
261313

do I need to wait for another 15 days? Or I have problem in my EOI.

Visa type description: Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) 
Date of effect: 14/08/2013
Result : The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points
Action


regards
Saifuddin.


----------



## ykps

jiser911 said:


> inched >Invited* (was typing on my phone)


Congrats!


----------



## ykps

reddy84 said:


> disappointed...
> 
> not sure why Ive not received invite in this round while my EOI was submitted on 14th Aug


Reddy, Can you share your timelines?


----------



## Rizwan125

i am confused as per 16 dec results

Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 60 11/12/2013 9.22 am

i submitted on 13 dec still no response on skill select


does it mean all the candidates exist between 11 and 12 dec...and invitation ended?


----------



## ykps

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi All
> 
> I don't know how to say that again I did not get invite.
> 
> Visa 189
> Points 60
> EOI 14 Aug 2013
> 261313
> 
> do I need to wait for another 15 days? Or I have problem in my EOI.
> 
> Visa type description: Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)
> Date of effect: 14/08/2013
> Result : The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points
> Action
> 
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin.



What are your ielts scores and ACS skill assessment date?


----------



## reddy84

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi All
> 
> I don't know how to say that again I did not get invite.
> 
> Visa 189
> Points 60
> EOI 14 Aug 2013
> 261313
> 
> do I need to wait for another 15 days? Or I have problem in my EOI.
> 
> Visa type description: Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)
> Date of effect: 14/08/2013
> Result : The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points
> Action
> 
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin.



Same here bro. No clue at the moment... thinking of calling immi tomorrow.


----------



## sohel003

Finally got the invitation after 5 months with Allah's Grace.. Thank you all for your supporting hand. ..


----------



## ssaifuddin

ykps said:


> What are your ielts scores and ACS skill assessment date?


IELTS
L=6.5
R=7
W=6
S=7.5

ACS 30 July 2012


----------



## ykps

ssaifuddin said:


> IELTS
> L=6.5
> R=7
> W=6
> S=7.5
> 
> ACS 30 July 2012


Sorry Mate, Wish you good luck next time.

Are they inviting based on higher IELTS scores? Just a guess...


----------



## maq_qatar

sohel003 said:


> Finally got the invitation after 5 months with Allah's Grace.. Thank you all for your supporting hand. ..


Congr8s sohel,

you got lucky in august candidate because after you no one reported as received from 60 pointes.

Enjoy


----------



## ssaifuddin

All Seniors

I am in doubt. I update my EOI yesterday. No change in points.
I can see following on my skill select account.

Visa type description	Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)
Date of effect 14/08/2013
Result The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points
Action

One more thing I received message in correspondence after yesterday update.

Acknowledgement of SkillSelect EOI updated
This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
This is to acknowledge that your EOI has been successfully updated.
Your EOI will now expire on 14 Aug 2015
Your EOI details are:
EOI ID: E000XXXXXXXX
Submitted date: 12 Jan 2014
Full Name: Saif S
DOB: 23 Oct 1982


Last but not the least is I updated my current job end date from 14Aug2013 to empty.
Empty is used if I am continue in the same company.

please advise.

can I expect invite in coming round or my submission consider from 12Jan2014.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## jiser911

maq_qatar said:


> Congr8s sohel,
> 
> you got lucky in august candidate because after you no one reported as received from 60 pointes.
> 
> Enjoy


At least that means that the cut off just reached the 60 pointers so hopefully with a bit luck next round it will be normal again. However better to not depend on anything since basically anything can happen. Only diac has all the info and they aren't keen on sharing it since they like things to be kept secretive and leave submitters in the dark.


----------



## Mattooose

Just wonder what is happening..60 pointers for 2613 moved only a day ??
disgusting...


----------



## Mattooose

jiser911 said:


> inched >Invited* (was typing on my phone)


Hi Jiser,
Did you mean that you got the invitation ?


Thanks,
Mattooose


----------



## ssaifuddin

Hi All Seniors

I am in doubt. I update my EOI yesterday. No change in points.
I can see following on my skill select account.

Visa type description Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)
Date of effect 14/08/2013
Result The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points
Action

One more thing I received message in correspondence after yesterday update.

Acknowledgement of SkillSelect EOI updated
This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
This is to acknowledge that your EOI has been successfully updated.
Your EOI will now expire on 14 Aug 2015
Your EOI details are:
EOI ID: E000XXXXXXXX
Submitted date: 12 Jan 2014
Full Name: Saif S
DOB: 23 Oct 1982


Last but not the least is I updated my current job end date from 14Aug2013 to empty.
Empty is used if I am continue in the same company.

please advise.

can I expect invite in coming round or my submission consider from 12Jan2014.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## maq_qatar

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi All Seniors
> 
> I am in doubt. I update my EOI yesterday. No change in points.
> I can see following on my skill select account.
> 
> Visa type description Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)
> Date of effect 14/08/2013
> Result The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points
> Action
> 
> One more thing I received message in correspondence after yesterday update.
> 
> Acknowledgement of SkillSelect EOI updated
> This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
> This is to acknowledge that your EOI has been successfully updated.
> Your EOI will now expire on 14 Aug 2015
> Your EOI details are:
> EOI ID: E000XXXXXXXX
> Submitted date: 12 Jan 2014
> Full Name: Saif S
> DOB: 23 Oct 1982
> 
> 
> Last but not the least is I updated my current job end date from 14Aug2013 to empty.
> Empty is used if I am continue in the same company.
> 
> please advise.
> 
> can I expect invite in coming round or my submission consider from 12Jan2014.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


Hi saif,

as your Date of effect(14/08/2013) is same what u had before so you still remains in Aug pool. 

In next round, invitation will start from your date.

Regards,
Maq


----------



## thearc

anyone got for 190??????


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sohel003 said:


> Finally got the invitation after 5 months with Allah's Grace.. Thank you all for your supporting hand. ..


hi sohel, congratulations and finally your long wait was paid with good package. All the best for rest of the process.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi All
> 
> I don't know how to say that again I did not get invite.
> 
> Visa 189
> Points 60
> EOI 14 Aug 2013
> 261313
> 
> do I need to wait for another 15 days? Or I have problem in my EOI.
> 
> Visa type description: Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)
> Date of effect: 14/08/2013
> Result : The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points
> Action
> 
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin.


hi buddy this is impossible, i am sure. there might be some issues in your EOI, i suppose. What is the status of EOI? Just download break up points file and furnish the details here. we can explain clearly following that.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Rizwan125 said:


> Plz tell me
> 
> Invitation Status also changed on skill select account
> 
> i mean from Submitted to Invited


hi there, congratulations for receiving an invitation and i wish you best of luck for further process.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

AncientGlory said:


> Yes, I received an Invitation


hi buddy, congratulations for receiving an invitation and all the best for rest of the visa process.


----------



## zameer.ise

Congrats Bro...

Wish you all the best


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Its so frustrating man 

only a single dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## AncientGlory

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, congratulations for receiving an invitation and all the best for rest of the visa process.


Thanks mate. I'm still waiting for the Sri Lankan police report. All the other documents are ok.


----------



## sakthi_k

rt00021 said:


> I didn't get an invite even in today's round (Jan 13). My profile is mentioned in signature below.
> 
> What's your take, Sathiya/other seniors? When can I expect the invite?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi rt00021,

I'm under the same group (2611) with 65 points (DOE: 04/10/2013) and I still didn't the invite.. 

Regards,
Sakthi_K


----------



## reddy84

ssaifuddin said:


> All Seniors
> 
> I am in doubt. I update my EOI yesterday. No change in points.
> I can see following on my skill select account.
> 
> Visa type description	Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)
> Date of effect 14/08/2013
> Result The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points
> Action
> 
> One more thing I received message in correspondence after yesterday update.
> 
> Acknowledgement of SkillSelect EOI updated
> This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
> This is to acknowledge that your EOI has been successfully updated.
> Your EOI will now expire on 14 Aug 2015
> Your EOI details are:
> EOI ID: E000XXXXXXXX
> Submitted date: 12 Jan 2014
> Full Name: Saif S
> DOB: 23 Oct 1982
> 
> 
> Last but not the least is I updated my current job end date from 14Aug2013 to empty.
> Empty is used if I am continue in the same company.
> 
> please advise.
> 
> can I expect invite in coming round or my submission consider from 12Jan2014.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


Hi There, 
First keep the positive spirit on, keep going. 

I would strongly recommend not to update EOI unless there is change to your points. irrespective of change in employer or anyother wrongly/missed spelled details as these details would need to be reentered during invite. 

Out of my personal experience I've initially submitted my EOI on 14/08/13, however Ive wrongly clicked on update link and my date got updated to 19/09/13 (which you shld be able to find your EOI submitted date under skillselect website upon opening the PDF under " View EOI " ). However in the initial login it would display the submitted date as old one 14/08/13, and I did not receive any invite in today's invite, waiting for further round. 

There might be or might be any chance of considering application based on IELTS/ACS dates, once you have submitted your EOI it should be all. 

Cheers
Reddy


----------



## reddy84

rt00021 said:


> I didn't get an invite even in today's round (Jan 13). My profile is mentioned in signature below.
> 
> What's your take, Sathiya/other seniors? When can I expect the invite?
> 
> Thanks!


hi Thr,
As per my analysis EOI dates are somewhere around 28/29 August. you can expect something during next round i.e., 27th Jan.. 

All the best.


----------



## sakthi_k

reddy84 said:


> hi Thr,
> As per my analysis EOI dates are somewhere around 28/29 August. you can expect something during next round i.e., 27th Jan..
> 
> All the best.


Hi Reddy84,

For which group you're talking about. I believe rt00021 is under 2611 group and the last the round of invite during Dec'13 has come till 20/09/2013 2.25 pm for 65 pointers.

Correct me if I'm wrong. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7201-eoi-submitted-club-1033.html#post2830145

Regards,
Sakthi_K


----------



## arvindramana

*233411?*

Electronics Engineering anyone ?


----------



## psrao123

If you are right..then do you believe this thing did not happen till now with anyone?
Hope this may not be the reason that the Submitted date is taken into consideration instead of Date of effect.

The only guy who have changed recently was JRE.

JRE to comment...whether he got the invite.

So many people might have updated the EOI. So nobody has posted such an issue means..its nothing to do with updating


----------



## sakthi_k

psrao123 said:


> If you are right..then do you believe this thing did not happen till now with anyone?
> Hope this may not be the reason that the Submitted date is taken into consideration instead of Date of effect.
> 
> The only guy who have changed recently was JRE.
> 
> JRE to comment...whether he got the invite.
> 
> So many people might have updated the EOI. So nobody has posted such an issue means..its nothing to do with updating


I agree with psrao123. According to immi website.

"Your result and points score, along with your time and date of effect becomes your ranking for some visas. The time and date of effect of your EOI, is the date and time you submitted your EOI or the latest date and time you updated your EOI causing your eligibility or points score to change"

And as far as I can see from the reports the invite is based on the visa date of effect. 

Seniors, pls correct me if I'm wrong. 

Regards,
Sakthi_k


----------



## psrao123

Just now I saw JRE has lodged his VISA application.


----------



## Mattooose

Sathiya,
What do you think is the reason for 2613 pointers moving only by one day in jan13th invitation round ?


----------



## sakthi_k

Mattooose said:


> Sathiya,
> What do you think is the reason for 2613 pointers moving only by one day in jan13th invitation round ?


Dear Mattoose,

Just curious from where did you get this info. Has the report released for today (13th Jan'14) yet?

Regards,
Sakthi_k


----------



## psrao123

Its very clear. Guys( reddy and saif) who submitted their EOI on 14th August with 60 points are not invited.
Only guy invited in this round is Sohail with who submitted on 13th August with 60 points.

Its quite clear.


----------



## psrao123

Overshoot of 65 pointers in Aug probably be the only reason.


----------



## pink7231

Mattooose said:


> Sathiya, What do you think is the reason for 2613 pointers moving only by one day in jan13th invitation round ?


 Till what time do we receive invitations?May be we get more invitations ,moving just one day of 1213 is really strange.


----------



## psrao123

Naa


----------



## kimh

Seniors, please suggest.

How much time does Victoria take to respond after they receive a commitment letter? Does a request for commitment letter mean that a sponsorship approval is on the way?


----------



## shakz

Hi guys anyone received invites today? When should i expect the invite today?? Should I have already received a invite by now? Please advise.


----------



## AncientGlory

shakz said:


> Hi guys anyone received invites today? When should i expect the invite today?? Should I have already received a invite by now? Please advise.


You should have already received it by now.


----------



## shakz

Oh! Ok thanks  I was hoping to receive an invite in this round. I submitted my EOI on the 7th January with 60 points as a mechanical engineer.


----------



## Mattooose

psrao123 said:


> Overshoot of 65 pointers in Aug probably be the only reason.


I hope this is the reason. I hope they are not putting brakes on IT industry due to over flow of IT candidates.....


----------



## psrao123

Hi Rizwan,

this time both 189 and 489 ended up just by moving 2 days and 1 day.

Strange and badluck for all of us in waiting.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Mattooose said:


> Sathiya,
> What do you think is the reason for 2613 pointers moving only by one day in jan13th invitation round ?


hi mattoose, let me give head to your query. I am sure that the hige inflow of international graduates who recently completed their studies in Australia in the month of November, 2013 might have lodged EOI and this number is huge, especially in booming industries such as IT, Mechanical, civil and other sectors, Skill select might have witnessed great number of applicants. 

It goes without saying that their overall points wil, generally, be more than 65, for sure as a result of Australian studies. So, i suppose this is the vital reason fo9r the movement of 60 pointers by one day ahead, in 2613 group and even other occupational groups have also been affected due to this trend. Hence, 60 pointers under competitive groups might need to wait for few more rounds, perhaps, 2-3 rounds. Ancient glory, who is a recent telecom graduate applied under 263312 had 75 points after finishing his aussie studies which means there might be overflow of international graduates in the month of November and December, 2013.

Hence, the waiting period for 60 pointers may be enhanced by 1 or 2 more rounds, likely. Once the results on skill select website are out, we can see the trend more accurately. But, don't loose your hope as this style may not be followed for so long. However, for next couple of rounds, at leastm, be patient and optimistic about this.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> As per 16 Dec Invitation Round Results
> 
> Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 60 11/12/2013 9.22 am
> 
> ALL 35 Visas were occupied between 11 and 13 dec???
> 
> My profession is Mechanical Engineer
> Visa Issued 846
> Ocuupational Ceiling 2040
> 
> Wts the Reason why i haven,t get invitation ????should i contact Immi Dept
> 
> Any Expert Opinion
> Sathiya Can u plz Respond
> 
> Regards


hi there, just be patient while reading my answers. 489 visa is divide into two subcategories such as family sponsored and region sponsored and the date mentioned above is from either. In other words, the last date of effect and the points mentioned above for last candidate invited may be under 489 regional sponsored and hence, you may not know under which subcategory, the last applicant was invited. one more reason might be the overflow of international graduates who lodged eoi with high scores recently in the month of November or december, 2013.

Generally, Family sponsored visas are given less priority when compared with that of regional sponsored although they fall under same category that is 489. This means, there might be some prorata scheme applied internally for both subcategories for inviting aspirants under 489 visa. But, this timeline may not be too far from the other subcategory.Hence, don't panic and i am sure you may be invited within couple of rounds. Cheers!


----------



## psrao123

And the good point is ...the last guy to be invited was 60 pointer..something to cheer


----------



## AncientGlory

sathiyaseelan said:


> It goes without saying that their overall points wil, generally, be more than 65, for sure as a result of Australian studies.


Mate, Why would their points be 65? It seems that a general applicant would get 60 points.


----------



## s65938

Hi Matloose/Sathiya,

Are we sure that 60 pointers queue moved only by a day for 2613?
My visa date of effect is same as Matloose's visa date of effect i.e. 20 September...

When can we expect to get invited?

Regards,
Shrikant


----------



## s65938

Mattooose said:


> I hope this is the reason. I hope they are not putting brakes on IT industry due to over flow of IT candidates.....


What do you mean by overshoot of 65 pointers in August. It should be "overshoot of 65 pointers in December?" If there were many 65 pointers in the month of August, they would have been invited in the previous rounds itself.

Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

AncientGlory said:


> Mate, Why would their points be 65? It seems that a general applicant would get 60 points.


hi buddy, let's take your case as an example. Since you completed your studies in Australia, you could have received bonus points for your education. If, one, for instance, completes his Ph.D in Australia may get additional points for Australian studies besides Ph.D qualifications. In short, it might be double-bonanza for them. i am neither criticizing nor appreciating but, the fact i would like to share with. I wish you all the very best for your next phases of visa process.


----------



## shakz

If that is the case, I submitted eoi only on 7th January for 189 visa with 60 points. So I still need to wait few more rounds?


----------



## Column

Mechanical engineer 233512. EOI lodged on 30 dec 2013. Haven't received invitation on 13 Jan 2014 round. Points 60.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Our ship is sinked ...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr .... c u next year


----------



## shakz

Same here column. I applied on 7th January with 60 points as a mechanical engineer. So i guess we might receive an invite in the same round.


----------



## shakz

This wait is killing me


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Rizwan125 said:


> Sathiyaa i agree but if u look at the previous statistics
> 
> Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 60 11/12/2013 9.22 am
> Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 60 01/12/2013 10.30 am
> 
> It means they move almost 10 days in previous rounds of december which includes both Regional As well as Family Sponsered Visa...---
> 
> if someone has 55 points he should go for 190 visa why he/she will jump into 489 with 65 points??
> 
> but as per yesterday invitation only 2 days???can,t understand wts going on??
> 
> Regards
> Rizwan


rizwan, let's consider few cases. Understand one thing that few occupations are available only in regions and hence these regions may offer only either 190 or 489 nomination for candidates. There are, of course, some states that offer both 190 and 489 visas as well. 

One, who completed his recent studies in Australia has only 50 points and he applied for visa under 489, for instance. Moreover, some occupations may not be available for 190 visa in the above states but on 489 visas. Hence, people, who are really crazy about getting settled down in Aussie may prefer even 489 also despite holding 55 or 50 points. So, taking everything into account, i strongly believe that this movement of 1 day only may be due to above reasons,


----------



## shakz

Any 60 pointers who submitted EOI in the month of December 2013 and received invite??


----------



## Mattooose

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi mattoose, let me give head to your query. I am sure that the hige inflow of international graduates who recently completed their studies in Australia in the month of November, 2013 might have lodged EOI and this number is huge, especially in booming industries such as IT, Mechanical, civil and other sectors, Skill select might have witnessed great number of applicants.
> 
> It goes without saying that their overall points wil, generally, be more than 65, for sure as a result of Australian studies. So, i suppose this is the vital reason fo9r the movement of 60 pointers by one day ahead, in 2613 group and even other occupational groups have also been affected due to this trend. Hence, 60 pointers under competitive groups might need to wait for few more rounds, perhaps, 2-3 rounds. Ancient glory, who is a recent telecom graduate applied under 263312 had 75 points after finishing his aussie studies which means there might be overflow of international graduates in the month of November and December, 2013.
> 
> Hence, the waiting period for 60 pointers may be enhanced by 1 or 2 more rounds, likely. Once the results on skill select website are out, we can see the trend more accurately. But, don't loose your hope as this style may not be followed for so long. However, for next couple of rounds, at leastm, be patient and optimistic about this.


As always, you restore confidence .


----------



## AncientGlory

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, let's take your case as an example. Since you completed your studies in Australia, you could have received bonus points for your education. If, one, for instance, completes his Ph.D in Australia may get additional points for Australian studies besides Ph.D qualifications. In short, it might be double-bonanza for them. i am neither criticizing nor appreciating but, the fact i would like to share with. I wish you all the very best for your next phases of visa process.


My case is a rare case mate. Not that many people do PhDs. And PhDs do not finish at the end of the year when the semester finishes. They don't have a specific date to finish their degrees.

The only cases that can appear at the end of the year are of people who would be finishing their bachelors or masters. Since they are fresh graduates they do not have any work experience. So the points breakdown for a general graduate would be,

Age -30
Education - 20 (15 for qualification 5 for Australian study requirement)
IELTS - 10 

So they end up with only 60 points.


----------



## Column

Is it possible to view, final visa date of effect and points for mechanical engineer in specific. For invitation round 13jan.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Rizwan125 said:


> Sathiyaa u r mixing something my dear..
> 
> 489 inlcudes two sub-classes
> 
> Family Sponsored- 35 visa per round
> Regional/state sponsored- depends upon territory/state
> 
> just look at official statement
> 
> Due to a large number of applications there will be a limit of 35 invitations for subclass 489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) (Sponsored) visas until further notice. This change was implemented from the 16 December 2013 invitation round.
> 
> Please note that this will not have any impact on state or territory government nominations for subclass 489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) (State or territory nominated) visas and nominations for these visas can continue.
> 
> *It simply means 35 visa are pure Family Sponsered.how 35 visas application just filled in 1 day*
> 
> Regards


hi there, though your view and details are correct, do you think these 35 visas are available for your occupation alone or this figure is distributed based on points score and visa date of effect? I am sure, they will take points first of all and invite the candidates. Secondly, if two candidate clash with same points, the one with earlier date is invited. 

Also, do you think only 50 pointers lodge application for family nomination? No, as some family members, for example, stays in a designated state or region that offers only regional visa (489), applicants, even with better scores like 55, may apply for family nomination. If that is the case, they will go for family sponsored visa and this might be one of the reasons. 

Moreover, most of the state/regional sponsorship have been closed for 190 nomination and immigration rules are getting harder and harder. As a result, aspirants might be scared of the abuzz whether their occupations will be available in next program year or not and rush into any means to reach Australia be it 489, or 190 or 189 visa.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Column said:


> Is it possible to view, final visa date of effect and points for mechanically engineer in specific. For invitation round 13jan.


No, you can't check till the results are published on skill select website. Generally skill select takes about a week to publish the results of recent round. You may get an approximate guess from the members posting here about their invites.


----------



## Rizwan125

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, though your view and details are correct, do you think these 35 visas are available for your occupation alone or this figure is distributed based on points score and visa date of effect? I am sure, they will take points first of all and invite the candidates. Secondly, if two candidate clash with same points, the one with earlier date is invited.
> 
> Also, do you think only 50 pointers lodge application for family nomination? No, as some family members, for example, stays in a designated state or region that offers only regional visa (489), applicants, even with better scores like 55, may apply for family nomination. If that is the case, they will go for family sponsored visa and this might be one of the reasons.
> 
> Moreover, most of the state/regional sponsorship have been closed for 190 nomination and immigration rules are getting harder and harder. As a result, aspirants might be scared of the abuzz whether their occupations will be available in next program year or not and rush into any means to reach Australia be it 489, or 190 or 189 visa.


Sathiyaaa ok i agree with the craze of Aussie immigration...

i have one question regarding invitation on email

my case was submitted by my relative...

is there any way to check the correspondence Email Contact id of that person??

Because i have not seen relative contact email id on skill select account...

Only option is manage account where u can change the contact email id but unable to see the previous email id..

Regards
Rizwan


----------



## shakz

Column said:


> Is it possible to view, final visa date of effect and points for mechanical engineer in specific. For invitation round 13jan.


As per the December month 2nd invite round the visa effect date was15th December. So I assume January 1st round will be around 30th December. So you are definitely going to get an invite in the next coming round.


----------



## rafisq1

if married is it must to apply for PR with family to get approval? or we can include after arrival.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Rizwan125 said:


> Sathiyaaa ok i agree with the craze of Aussie immigration...
> 
> i have one question regarding invitation on email
> 
> my case was submitted by my relative...
> 
> is there any way to check the correspondence Email Contact id of that person??
> 
> Because i have not seen relative contact email id on skill select account...
> 
> Only option is manage account where u can change the contact email id but unable to see the previous email id..
> 
> Regards
> Rizwan


hi rizwan, haplessly, i don't have any idea about your query. Others who are sailing in your boat may respond to this question.


----------



## gsingh

I was quite optimistic about getting invitation, but this round's result has shattered my hopes. I had filed EOI on 5th september and require an invitation before 15th feb, because after that i'll lose points. Looking at today's result, its highly unlikely that 5th September will be covererd in next two rounds.


----------



## Guest

rafisq1 said:


> if married is it must to apply for PR with family to get approval? or we can include after arrival.


 You can not include anyone to a visa which is granted. You would need to apply for a spouse visa once you are living in Australia. It will cost you about $4000 in total and takes a year to be granted.


----------



## sachinm01

gsingh said:


> I was quite optimistic about getting invitation, but this round's result has shattered my hopes. I had filed EOI on 5th september and require an invitation before 15th feb, because after that i'll lose points. Looking at today's result, its highly unlikely that 5th September will be covererd in next two rounds.


Same applies to my buddy.
Even i was hoping to get invitation in this round.
I would also loose points if i dont get by 1st of feb


----------



## gsingh

sachinm01 said:


> Same applies to my buddy.
> Even i was hoping to get invitation in this round.
> I would also loose points if i dont get by 1st of feb


When did you apply EOI? Its been a year I am working hard for this and this outcome is really disheartening .


----------



## sachinm01

gsingh said:


> When did you apply EOI? Its been a year I am working hard for this and this outcome is really disheartening .


I applied on 31st August.
If it wont come , i ll have to give IELTS again for 7 score in each module


----------



## gsingh

sachinm01 said:


> I applied on 31st August.
> If it wont come , i ll have to give IELTS again for 7 score in each module


My best wishes are with you that you will get an invitation in next round. :thumb::thumb::thumb:

Dude you have a hope. You should have tried for getting 7 each. Its not difficult. I already have 7 each, but will lose on age.


----------



## sachinm01

gsingh said:


> My best wishes are with you that you will get an invitation in next round. :thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> Dude you have a hope. You should have tried for getting 7 each. Its not difficult. I already have 7 each, but will lose on age.



My Best wishes are with you also buddy.
If i get it on next round then m sure you will also get in next or first round of feb.


----------



## maq_qatar

Hi,

I don't know how only one day cleared for 60 pointers(2613), we have to wait till skill select report.

If this year most of the invitation received by international students then thn this should be the case every year in January. Whereas I have seen last Jan-13 report, maximum invitation received by 60 pointers.

Jan-13 Report
SkillSelect

Just hope 65 pointers would be the reason not any others reason.

Regards,
Maq


----------



## kaurivneet

Hi All,

I have received an Invite to apply.Hope my timeline helps others to calculate.


----------



## mckc

Hi all,

I am new to this site, I submitted an EA skills assessment via the CDR route In Dec 2013. EA are quoting lead times of 19 weeks. I understand my occupation is one of those at risk of being cut this June. My question is what happens if my occupation is cut after I have received a skills
Select invitation but not completed the visa application process?


----------



## maq_qatar

mckc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this site, I submitted an EA skills assessment via the CDR route In Dec 2013. EA are quoting lead times of 19 weeks. I understand my occupation is one of those at risk of being cut this June. My question is what happens if my occupation is cut after I have received a skills
> Select invitation but not completed the visa application process?


Hi mckc,


As far as I know, once you receive invitation thn no problem you can go ahead with further process.

Regards,
Maq


----------



## maq_qatar

kaurivneet said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received an Invite to apply.Hope my timeline helps others to calculate.


Many Congratulation to you . As per your time line it seems, 65 pointers(2613) cleared till 11-Jan-14 and this can be good news to all 60 pointers for next round.


----------



## bharathp

maq_qatar said:


> Many Congratulation to you . As per your time line it seems, 65 pointers(2613) cleared till 11-Jan-14 and this can be good news to all 60 pointers for next round.


189 getting invite so quickly...but 190 has to wait so long.....wait is unbearable


----------



## maq_qatar

bharathp said:


> 189 getting invite so quickly...but 190 has to wait so long.....wait is unbearable


As per the current situation for 189(2613), if you score more than 60 then very quickly otherwise 60 pointers are waiting from 14-Aug-13 to till now.


----------



## bharathp

maq_qatar said:


> As per the current situation for 189(2613), if you score more than 60 then very quickly otherwise 60 pointers are waiting from 14-Aug-13 to till now.


I had to apply for 190 as my occupation was in Sol 2 .but I have 70 points


----------



## sathiyaseelan

rt00021 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Any analysis on this? I fail to understand the delay despite 65 points. Hope the quota doesn't get exhausted.
> 
> Thanks.


hi buddy, your occupation is in one of the most competitive groups where even 65 pointers have to compete with each other for securing an invite. Moreover, the number of invites per round under 189 visa is about 8-10 seats only. In other words, only 8-10 top scorers will be invited in each invitation round under 189 visa. Last invite round on 16/12/2013 witnessed a 65 pointer as last invitee whose visa date is 20/09/2013. So, in this round, this 65 pointers' line might have been moved for a week or so. You may expect your invite in another 2 rounds and i presume that the remaining seats should be available throughout this program year, i mean, till July, 2014. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

mckc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this site, I submitted an EA skills assessment via the CDR route In Dec 2013. EA are quoting lead times of 19 weeks. I understand my occupation is one of those at risk of being cut this June. My question is what happens if my occupation is cut after I have received a skills
> Select invitation but not completed the visa application process?


see, once you secure an invite, you are on safe side and you don't need to worry about remaining seats in the eoi pool but visa application process. You need to lodge visa application and pay fees within 60 days from the date you are invited. If you don't do so, invite will be expired and again you need to wait for invitation. DIBP issues 2 invites at the best to each candidate and so if you wasted one invite you will still get another invite subject to your point scores, availability of seats and competition etc. hope you understand.


----------



## kaurivneet

maq_qatar said:


> Many Congratulation to you . As per your time line it seems, 65 pointers(2613) cleared till 11-Jan-14 and this can be good news to all 60 pointers for next round.


Yes I beleive so.As per 16 dec round, for 261311 the last invite received was for 11 Aug EOI with 60 points.Good luck with the invite


----------



## Mattooose

Sathiya,
I was expecting to get my invitation in Feb 2nd week. But now that the last round did move the 60 ptrs only by a day, the best case for me is Feb 4th week..
As per my understanding, I consider myself to be safe only If i finish the complete process before July. I mean I need to get my Visa before July 2014. Now I dont think I can achieve it since the Visa process would take more than 4 months after getting the invite.Is my understanding correct ?
or is it that if I apply for Visa before July, I will be safe and there is no chance of getting rejected unless something is wrong with the documents ? 
My consultant told me that it would be tough for IT guys from next year onwards..


----------



## s65938

Mattooose said:


> Sathiya,
> I was expecting to get my invitation in Feb 2nd week. But now that the last round did move the 60 ptrs only by a day, the best case for me is Feb 4th week..
> As per my understanding, I consider myself to be safe only If i finish the complete process before July. I mean I need to get my Visa before July 2014. Now I dont think I can achieve it since the Visa process would take more than 4 months after getting the invite.Is my understanding correct ?
> or is it that if I apply for Visa before July, I will be safe and there is no chance of getting rejected unless something is wrong with the documents ?
> My consultant told me that it would be tough for IT guys from next year onwards..


Hi Matloose,

I have a few friends who have got the visa within one month of geting the invitation.
It all depends on your documents, readiness to provide extra documents immediately and CO.

I am also sailing in the same boat, mate. My visa date of effect is same as yours.

Cheers,
Shrikant


----------



## bharathp

bharathp said:


> I had to apply for 190 as my occupation was in Sol 2 .but I have 70 points


Hi sathiya...

I can see that for my occupation there are 3000 vacancies and only 93 have been invited.
Applyied for 222311 for NSW on 7 the Dec.

from the threads I feel that if my occupation was in Sol 1 and if I could have applied for 189 visa...I would have got invite by now. NSW is too slow.

Kindly advice if I should do PCC and medical before invite.NSW says it takes 12 weeks to process an eoi.realistically will I get it before may.

Regards
Bharath


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Mattooose said:


> Sathiya,
> I was expecting to get my invitation in Feb 2nd week. But now that the last round did move the 60 ptrs only by a day, the best case for me is Feb 4th week..
> As per my understanding, I consider myself to be safe only If i finish the complete process before July. I mean I need to get my Visa before July 2014. Now I dont think I can achieve it since the Visa process would take more than 4 months after getting the invite.Is my understanding correct ?
> or is it that if I apply for Visa before July, I will be safe and there is no chance of getting rejected unless something is wrong with the documents ?
> My consultant told me that it would be tough for IT guys from next year onwards..


hi there, complete removal of your occupation in next program year is an utter myth. Perhaps, the number of seats for your group code may be reduced to some extent so you don't need to worry about it now.

Get other things such as arrangements for paying visa fees, and documentation so that as soon as you get an invite, you cn lodge your visa application. Once you get an invite, you will be on safe side as your berth is secured and need not worry about remaining seats or invite. the visa process starts at the moment you pay visa fees. So, don;t panic about your visa grant. So, your understanding is wrong. Be optimistic and cheerful, buddy. All the best.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bharathp said:


> Hi sathiya...
> 
> I can see that for my occupation there are 3000 vacancies and only 93 have been invited.
> Applyied for 222311 for NSW on 7 the Dec.
> 
> from the threads I feel that if my occupation was in Sol 1 and if I could have applied for 189 visa...I would have got invite by now. NSW is too slow.
> 
> Kindly advice if I should do PCC and medical before invite.NSW says it takes 12 weeks to process an eoi.realistically will I get it before may.
> 
> Regards
> Bharath


if your occupation is available in CSOL and SOL list, then why you preferred 190 visa despite holding 60 points under 189 visa. 60 points are more than enough to secure an invite under your group code as the competition is very low and less number of people lodging eoi's. With 190 visa, you are restricted in a designated area where finding jobs may be difficult especially one that matches your skill set and pays as per your experience. Hence, it is always better to have flexibility to move around Australia for finding better jobs and needless to say that 189 is the perfect one for you. Now, you can go and edit your EOI selecting 189 option as well Or 189 option alone. Let me know your overall points under 189 and 190 visas.


----------



## bharathp

sathiyaseelan said:


> if your occupation is available in CSOL and SOL list, then why you preferred 190 visa despite holding 60 points under 189 visa. 60 points are more than enough to secure an invite under your group code as the competition is very low and less number of people lodging eoi's. With 190 visa, you are restricted in a designated area where finding jobs may be difficult especially one that matches your skill set and pays as per your experience. Hence, it is always better to have flexibility to move around Australia for finding better jobs and needless to say that 189 is the perfect one for you. Now, you can go and edit your EOI selecting 189 option as well Or 189 option alone. Let me know your overall points under 189 and 190 visas.


Oops.....I meant my occupation only available for state nomination.moreover my main aim is to move to Sydney where my relatives are placed.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bharathp said:


> Oops.....I meant my occupation only available for state nomination.moreover my main aim is to move to Sydney where my relatives are placed.


oh ok. Undertaking medical examination and processing PCC is highly recommended after paying visa application as completing medical and sharing results with case officer will be your cup of tea. Never do them before getting an invite as you are unsure of anything. Hope you got answer to your query.


----------



## Deepshikha

Hi Sathiya,

I have filed for the EOI from here in Australia in December’13. Now if I travel back to India and then I get the invitation, can I still process my application from there which means that can I file the PR from India itself. 

Are you aware if there are any obligations as to from where I can file the application or to continue the same from where I applied the initial application. Please suggest.


----------



## Mattooose

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, complete removal of your occupation in next program year is an utter myth. Perhaps, the number of seats for your group code may be reduced to some extent so you don't need to worry about it now.
> 
> Get other things such as arrangements for paying visa fees, and documentation so that as soon as you get an invite, you cn lodge your visa application. Once you get an invite, you will be on safe side as your berth is secured and need not worry about remaining seats or invite. the visa process starts at the moment you pay visa fees. So, don;t panic about your visa grant. So, your understanding is wrong. Be optimistic and cheerful, buddy. All the best.


Hi Sathiya,
Thanks Sathiya for the prompt response. I think I owe you a treat once we are in Aus 
One more question - the address in my passport does not reflect my current address. It is of my old home..Will that be a problem ?

Thanks,
Mattooose


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Deepshikha said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> I have filed for the EOI from here in Australia in December’13. Now if I travel back to India and then I get the invitation, can I still process my application from there which means that can I file the PR from India itself.
> 
> Are you aware if there are any obligations as to from where I can file the application or to continue the same from where I applied the initial application. Please suggest.


there is no restriction in your place from where you lodge your visa application as the entire process is online. even, you may lodge visa application while you are holidaying in Norway or Singapore, for instance.So, you shouldn't worry about it.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Mattooose said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> Thanks Sathiya for the prompt response. I think I owe you a treat once we are in Aus
> One more question - the address in my passport does not reflect my current address. It is of my old home..Will that be a problem ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mattooose


No issue as my case is also the same and successfully passed through it. While applying for PCC, you need to mention both your current address and the address mentioned on passport to make officials verify your character background in both places. PCC, in this case, may take about 2-5 weeks, i suppose.


----------



## bharathp

sathiyaseelan said:


> oh ok. Undertaking medical examination and processing PCC is highly recommended after paying visa application as completing medical and sharing results with case officer will be your cup of tea. Never do them before getting an invite as you are unsure of anything. Hope you got answer to your query.


Sathiya......

Can we apply for job before reaching Australia.
Is there any possibility....

Regards
Bharath


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bharathp said:


> Sathiya......
> 
> Can we apply for job before reaching Australia.
> Is there any possibility....
> 
> Regards
> Bharath


hi bharath, though, nine times out of ten, employers and recruiters would like you to be physically available for face-to-face-interview, i highly recommend you to start applying for jobs after getting visa and before making a move to Australia. This will help you to understand the market for your job and skill set, getting to know what is needed by employers, and if best case, even you may end up a job offer from being offshore. This may happne to few of the candidates whose competencies are good and are in demand in aussie. So, i personally recommend every PR candidate to qpply for jobs even from their home countries. All the best.


----------



## greeniearun

Can someone show me how a PCC looks ?


----------



## venk

*Still waiting*

Hi, 

I am new to this forum. Background is 

ACS +ve, IELTS complete, submitted on 24 Aug 2013, 60 points. The last invitations were rolled out until 12th Aug. I was assuming I will receive invitation it this time. 

Any views, please? 

Regards..


----------



## karnavidyut

venk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Background is
> 
> ACS +ve, IELTS complete, submitted on 24 Aug 2013, 60 points. The last invitations were rolled out until 12th Aug. I was assuming I will receive invitation it this time.
> 
> Any views, please?
> 
> Regards..


Hi Venk,

This was the hot topic of discussion since the last couple of days, so you may read the last 6-8 pages to learn more on whats happening with the invites...
It appears that there were a large number of applicants with scores higher than 65, which resulted in very few 60 pointers being invited in this round....
We'll know more once DIAC publishes their report on this invitation round
Hope you get your invitation soon! All the best!
Y


----------



## psrao123

Even I agree.
Surprising to see the jump in 65 pointers all of a sudden..analysed various reasons posted on the site..

1. High influx of International Students - could not be the reason as they are only going to get 60 after all not 65
2. Completion of 3yrs or 5yrs - possible but not so high as curbing all the places of 60 pointers
3. IELTS scores - Possible but how all of a sudden ppl started scoring 8.0 in all the sections. Which was never happend for the last 4 months but just in last week.


Still a great mystery. Guys like sathiya could not give a plausible reasoning this time. God only knows.


----------



## thearc

usually how many days does it take after start of invitation round that people start getting invitation for 190 (State SS)???


----------



## Ryanwes

Does anyone remember that how long was EOI system not available during Christmas? And when did it go back online? Thx for any of your info. Appreciated


----------



## psrao123

I dont think they are closed during christmas or Jan 1st.


----------



## asimak77

*DIAC / NSW Closure on new year*

They were closed from DEC 24th to Jan 1st 2014.


----------



## bugsbunny81

Hi, I have submitted my EOI for ICT Business Analyst 261111 (189 with 65 points) on January 11th 2014. Any ideas how long it will take to get an invite or do you think I will be too late as there were only 80 left for the previous invitation round?  Haven't found anything that helped me answer my question but maybe anyone here has an idea. Thanks!


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

bugsbunny81 said:


> Hi, I have submitted my EOI for ICT Business Analyst 261111 (189 with 65 points) on January 11th 2014. Any ideas how long it will take to get an invite or do you think I will be too late as there were only 80 left for the previous invitation round?  Haven't found anything that helped me answer my question but maybe anyone here has an idea. Thanks!


Hi bugsbunny81, 

Once the Jan-13 results are out only then we can predict about 2611xx invites. Till then it's difficult to estimate for this quota. However as per my analysis in each invitation round only 7-8 invites would be sent due to prorate concept and from last 2 to 3 rounds approximately a week/10 days is moving for 65 pointers. Hopefully with outstanding quota it should cover at least until Jan-end, so don't lose hope. 

Good Luck,
Kiran


----------



## bugsbunny81

Thanks for your reply. I was wondering that the results from the first invitation round in January 2014 haven't been uploaded yet. How long does that usually take? Thought they would be online on the same day or so...


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

bugsbunny81 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I was wondering that the results from the first invitation round in January 2014 haven't been uploaded yet. How long does that usually take? Thought they would be online on the same day or so...


It won't be on same day but usually the results will be out in 1-1.5 weeks of time.


----------



## ykps

*Ielts*



venk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Background is
> 
> ACS +ve, IELTS complete, submitted on 24 Aug 2013, 60 points. The last invitations were rolled out until 12th Aug. I was assuming I will receive invitation it this time.
> 
> Any views, please?
> 
> Regards..


Venk, Would you mind sharing your IELTS score?


----------



## anish13

*Can i Submit another EOI*

Hi All,

I am waiting for my ACS assessment which is due by mid feb. I have given my IELTS and managed a 7.5 in each of the modules. But that ends me up at 60 points. My occupation code is 2613 which is in the hot list for now. 

Now i plan to give ietls again to try a 8 in each module which hopefully will fetch me 70 points.

My question is can i submit an EOI with 60 points and then if i get 70, can i change the same EOI or what would happen if i submit one more EOI.

Experts comment please.:help:


----------



## tirik.ijrad

anish13 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am waiting for my ACS assessment which is due by mid feb. I have given my IELTS and managed a 7.5 in each of the modules. But that ends me up at 60 points. My occupation code is 2613 which is in the hot list for now.
> 
> Now i plan to give ietls again to try a 8 in each module which hopefully will fetch me 70 points.
> 
> My question is can i submit an EOI with 60 points and then if i get 70, can i change the same EOI or what would happen if i submit one more EOI.
> 
> Experts comment please.:help:


Dear anish,
You have to modify the same EOI because you can not log second EOI within 60 days. Another thing is your modified date is considered as EOI date.
Don't worry, it's better to modify EOI.


----------



## anish13

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear anish,
> You have to modify the same EOI because you can not log second EOI within 60 days. Another thing is your modified date is considered as EOI date.
> Don't worry, it's better to modify EOI.


thank you very much.. will do the same


----------



## anish13

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear anish,
> You have to modify the same EOI because you can not log second EOI within 60 days. Another thing is your modified date is considered as EOI date.
> Don't worry, it's better to modify EOI.


hi tirik.ijrad

Jut one more query. What do you suggest. I apply immedietly as soon as my acs comes through and then when my ielts result comes i modify it or wait until i get my second ielts result and then apply once and for all.

My guess is the former, but just curious if, apart from the EOI submitted date being the latest modified date,are there any other implications?

Thanks
Anish


----------



## tirik.ijrad

anish13 said:


> hi tirik.ijrad
> 
> Jut one more query. What do you suggest. I apply immedietly as soon as my acs comes through and then when my ielts result comes i modify it or wait until i get my second ielts result and then apply once and for all.
> 
> My guess is the former, but just curious if, apart from the EOI submitted date being the latest modified date,are there any other implications?
> 
> Thanks
> Anish


No implications.
Apply ASAP. By luck you can get thorough.
If not then hit 8. It will push you immediately.


----------



## anish13

tirik.ijrad said:


> No implications.
> Apply ASAP. By luck you can get thorough.
> If not then hit 8. It will push you immediately.


Brilliant. Will follow your advise


----------



## maq_qatar

venk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Background is
> 
> ACS +ve, IELTS complete, submitted on 24 Aug 2013, 60 points. The last invitations were rolled out until 12th Aug. I was assuming I will receive invitation it this time.
> 
> Any views, please?
> 
> Regards..


Hi Venk,

Can you provide us your visa category and anzsco code?

last round(13-jan) round clear only till 13-aug for 2613 with 60 points.

below you can find the list of aug-13 expat members

reddy84-------------189-----2613**-----60-----14-Aug-2013
ssaifuddin----------189-----261313-----60-----15-Aug-2013
xoxz----------------189-----261312-----60-----16-Aug-2013
tracekd-------------189-----261313-----60-----16-Aug-2013
Ann121-------------189-----2613**-----60-----19-Aug-2013
jiser911------------189-----261313-----60-----23-Aug-2013
Pink7231-----------189-----261311-----60-----23-Aug-2013
yuri_gagari --------189-----261313-----60-----26-Aug-2013
sachinm01---------189-----2613**-----60-----31-Aug-2013
lvonline------------189-----2613**-----60-----31-Aug-2013 
maq_qatar---------189-----261312-----60-----31-Aug-2013


----------



## bu_usa

Hi Guys,

I have few questions and it would extremely helpful if someone can throw some lights on it.

Q1 - How much money does one need to show for visa class 189 with two dependents to immigrate. Does the DIAC has any cutoff? for eg. Canada has $17500, with two dependents to show case that you need to have to survive when you arrive.

Q2 - what are the parameters that are checked during the medical test to get clearance. What all they check for? I am smoker for few years, so can smoking be the cause of rejection?

Any information provided would be greatly appreciated.

Regards
BU


----------



## bu_usa

Hi bugsbunny81, 

I can tell you where I stand and it might help you little bit analyse your situation.

I submitted EOI on 17th Nov with 65 points for 261111 under 189, and haven't received an invite yet. Like Kiran said, they are moving only by a week with every round. So I am anticipating sometime in March 2 round, considering the lag of 3 months, however if it happens early, I will post it.

All the best

Regards


----------



## karnavidyut

anish13 said:


> Brilliant. Will follow your advise


Anish,
When did you submit your ACS application and when did it move to stage 4? I submitted 9th Nov and it moved to stage 4 only by 5th Dec....I've managed to score 8, now waiting for ACS assessment outcome


----------



## karnavidyut

bu_usa said:


> Hi bugsbunny81,
> 
> I can tell you where I stand and it might help you little bit analyse your situation.
> 
> I submitted EOI on 17th Nov with 65 points for 261111 under 189, and haven't received an invite yet. Like Kiran said, they are moving only by a week with every round. So I am anticipating sometime in March 2 round, considering the lag of 3 months, however if it happens early, I will post it.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Regards


Isn't 2611 very close to the ceiling? 
As i understand from the report, out of the total ceiling of 1380 around 1300 have already been invited thereby leaving only 80 places for the remaining part of the year till July 2014.....Is that how the report should be interpreted? or am i interpreting it wrongly?


----------



## maq_qatar

bu_usa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have few questions and it would extremely helpful if someone can throw some lights on it.
> 
> Q1 - How much money does one need to show for visa class 189 with two dependents to immigrate. Does the DIAC has any cutoff? for eg. Canada has $17500, with two dependents to show case that you need to have to survive when you arrive.
> 
> Q2 - what are the parameters that are checked during the medical test to get clearance. What all they check for? I am smoker for few years, so can smoking be the cause of rejection?
> 
> Any information provided would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Regards
> BU


Hi bu_usa,


Q1- There is no such requirement to show any fund for visa class 189.

Q2- For medical you can post your query on below thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/104286-merged-medicals-questions.html

Regards,
Maq


----------



## bugsbunny81

bu_usa said:


> Hi bugsbunny81,
> 
> I can tell you where I stand and it might help you little bit analyse your situation.
> 
> I submitted EOI on 17th Nov with 65 points for 261111 under 189, and haven't received an invite yet. Like Kiran said, they are moving only by a week with every round. So I am anticipating sometime in March 2 round, considering the lag of 3 months, however if it happens early, I will post it.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Regards


Thanks, seems like I have to wait for a while if I get an invite at all. Good luck to you!


----------



## bugsbunny81

karnavidyut said:


> Isn't 2611 very close to the ceiling?
> As i understand from the report, out of the total ceiling of 1380 around 1300 have already been invited thereby leaving only 80 places for the remaining part of the year till July 2014.....Is that how the report should be interpreted? or am i interpreting it wrongly?


Exactly. Only 80 remaining invites were left for the last round so next round even less available.


----------



## karnavidyut

bugsbunny81 said:


> Exactly. Only 80 remaining invites were left for the last round so next round even less available.


Oh ok, I get it now....so basically the 80 places will be spread out across the remaining months rather than giving out all 80 invites in the next couple of rounds and not accepting any more in the remaining months...
In that case, I have another question
Does it ever happen that any category ceiling is reached months before the end of the year? Just curious....


----------



## bravehart

*EOI submitted*

Hi,

I have submitted the EOI for 189 category for 261313 category today with 65 points. Any idea what is the current waiting time for receiving a result ?


----------



## AncientGlory

karnavidyut said:


> Oh ok, I get it now....so basically the 80 places will be spread out across the remaining months rather than giving out all 80 invites in the next couple of rounds and not accepting any more in the remaining months...
> In that case, I have another question
> Does it ever happen that any category ceiling is reached months before the end of the year? Just curious....


It happened last year(july 2012-june 2013). Since some of the occupations started to get filled really quickly at the beginning of this year (July 2013 - June 2014) also, DIBP introduced the pro rata scheme. Therefore, non of the occupations will completely get filled before the end of this year.


----------



## jiser911

psrao123 said:


> Even I agree.
> Surprising to see the jump in 65 pointers all of a sudden..analysed various reasons posted on the site..
> 
> 1. High influx of International Students - could not be the reason as they are only going to get 60 after all not 65
> 2. Completion of 3yrs or 5yrs - possible but not so high as curbing all the places of 60 pointers
> 3. IELTS scores - Possible but how all of a sudden ppl started scoring 8.0 in all the sections. Which was never happend for the last 4 months but just in last week.
> 
> 
> Still a great mystery. Guys like sathiya could not give a plausible reasoning this time. God only knows.



If you go through the treads you see I already warned before the eoi round that no 60 pointers would get invited. It's not hard to see why. Firstly there was an extra two week gap increasing the 65+ pointers eoi applications. Second to this are the international students who just finished their degree. Contrary to common believe it's quite common for them to have part-time IT jobs during their degree which gives them between 5-10 points extra. On top of that some might have scored 8 in all ielts bands. 

We'll 60 pointers get invited again next round.


----------



## bugsbunny81

Why should they get that many points if they have just finished their degree and don't have work experience after university? ACS does not count work that was done before they have finished their studies? They did not accept my fulltime internship/thesis which I did for 6 months before I got my degree and it was part of my studies.


----------



## Mattooose

bugsbunny81 said:


> Why should they get that many points if they have just finished their degree and don't have work experience after university? ACS does not count work that was done before they have finished their studies? They did not accept my fulltime internship/thesis which I did for 6 months before I got my degree and it was part of my studies.


IELTS could be a major factor. Someone with average english (IELTS 7.0) would mostly likely get an IELTS 8.0 if they stay in English speaking country for 4 years. This could have been a reason..


----------



## jiser911

bugsbunny81 said:


> Why should they get that many points if they have just finished their degree and don't have work experience after university? ACS does not count work that was done before they have finished their studies? They did not accept my fulltime internship/thesis which I did for 6 months before I got my degree and it was part of my studies.


Im not sure internships/thesis would count. It would probably have to be a regular part-time IT job. I know friends who successfully got an extra 5 points through this.


----------



## Realhuman

Hi Guys, 
I got problem...i have applied for WA and NSW SS under 190 category, now i got SS approved from WA and got invitation from skill select to lodge the application and EOI status is showing "Invited". I have to apply for visa till 15th March 2014. 
My application for NSW SS is acknowledge by NSW office is on 17th Dec 2013. Now if NSW wants to give me SS and found my EOI is invited and blocked for WA SS, what will happen to my NSW SS ???...............Please help....

Thanks in advance....


----------



## bugsbunny81

jiser911 said:


> Im not sure internships/thesis would count. It would probably have to be a regular part-time IT job. I know friends who successfully got an extra 5 points through this.


 Mmh, I did not try to let them access my internship which was fulltime for 3 years in IT before studying, maybe that would have counted, too. The 6 months fulltime internship was closely related to my job but did not count (which was fine as it wouldn't have given me more points as I was still below 5 years...). But it always depends on the case. Now waiting... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## psrao123

@jisler

Got a better explaination

Age = 30
IELTS = 10
Grads = 15
MS in AUS would give = 5 points ( Australian Study reqment)...totalling 60.

Extra 5 points can be like:

1) Work Exp = In overseas 3-4yrs = 5 points( No work-exp deduction for the graduates with 485...ACS guidelines)
2) Study in Regional Area = 5 points
it goes like..if someone finish the masters in Australia in regional areas would get solid 10 points.

How about this...


----------



## psrao123

@ bugsbunny..
one of my frnds...he did distance MS from BITS...4yrs..while working...
ACS considered both of them as fulltime.


----------



## prabhuranjan

Submitted EOI today


----------



## anish13

karnavidyut said:


> Anish,
> When did you submit your ACS application and when did it move to stage 4? I submitted 9th Nov and it moved to stage 4 only by 5th Dec....I've managed to score 8, now waiting for ACS assessment outcome


I submitted my ACS on 22nd of November and within a couple of days it moved to "with assessor" to stage 4. I was pretty excited seeing that and hoped that i will get a response fast but till date its stuck there. I guess i will have to wait till March 1st week, considering the christmas and the new year.

wow, 8 in each of the module is cool. I envy your position. I just finished my speaking test yesterday and have my other modules this weekend. I hope i can scale that elusive 8. :fingerscrossed:

When do you think you will get your ACS result?


----------



## roposh

Hello Friends!
Hope all of you are doing well. Check out this new thread that I have started, sharing my experiences.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/315105-karachi-melbourne.html

regards,
Roposh


----------



## jiser911

bugsbunny81 said:


> Mmh, I did not try to let them access my internship which was fulltime for 3 years in IT before studying, maybe that would have counted, too. The 6 months fulltime internship was closely related to my job but did not count (which was fine as it wouldn't have given me more points as I was still below 5 years...). But it always depends on the case. Now waiting... :fingerscrossed:


Do mind though that when your work experience was conducted in Australia, already one year would give you five points. For international students it's easy points to get which is why there was an increased amount of 65 pointers. This, coupled with the two week gap, created the result like we witnessed a few days ago. The next round should be better I reckon.


----------



## psrao123

but one question kept on bugging me...
are Novemer & december the months of graduation completion?

I heard the Masters programs are flexible....hw it resulted only in the month of december?


----------



## jiser911

psrao123 said:


> but one question kept on bugging me...
> are Novemer & december the months of graduation completion?
> 
> I heard the Masters programs are flexible....hw it resulted only in the month of december?


Courses and therefore also master courses finish in November, then people have to wait for their final (exam) marks and completion letter in December. Then they have to go through the acs process, give evidence that their student visa almost is expiring so acs only takes a week instead of 3 months, so that they can file the eoi at the end of the year/beginning of new year.


I haven't heard of any flexible master courses. All the master courses I've seen follow the same pattern


----------



## AncientGlory

jiser911 said:


> Courses and therefore also master courses finish in November, then people have to wait for their final (exam) marks and completion letter in December. Then they have to go through the acs process, give evidence that their student visa almost is expiring so acs only takes a week instead of 3 months, so that they can file the eoi at the end of the year/beginning of new year.
> 
> 
> I haven't heard of any flexible master courses. All the master courses I've seen follow the same pattern


If you do masters by research or a PhD, your degree completion dates are not fixed to the end of the year. You can finish these degrees any time of th eyear. But most people do masters by course work, which is fixed.

Also, new graduates do not have any work experience. So it is highly unlikely that they would end up with 65 points. Most of them would have 60 points.


----------



## jiser911

AncientGlory said:


> If you do masters by research or a PhD, your degree completion dates are not fixed to the end of the year. You can finish these degrees any time of th eyear. But most people do masters by course work, which is fixed.


When I mean master I of course mean the 95% of the people that do the course work one  In any case, having a PhD wwillgive you bonus points anyway. 



AncientGlory said:


> Also, new graduates do not have any work experience. So it is highly unlikely that they would end up with 65 points. Most of them would have 60 points.


I don't see why they wouldn't. I have real life examples to counter this. If I stayed a few months more in my old part time job i would be one them. We were no exceptional students.


----------



## psrao123

I should agree with jiser with respect to Work Exp.

Normal trend is like, it is highly recommended for students(bachelor) to have some work exp to get an edge in getting good colleges for Masters. Based on their overseas exp, they are eligible for working as part-time while studying.

ACS does consider this work-exp as long as it is 20hr/week(including shift hours)...clearly mentioned in guidelines.

So, the points can be....5 for Aus study, 5 for Work exp(since there will be no deduction for Recent-grads)....apart from normal 55(30+10+15)...

Those who study in regional,.....5 for Aus Study, 5 for regional study...not even work exp required...

Those who have overseas exp of 3yrs..5 points and 5 for Aus study...
------------------------------
After all, if a graduate who spend heaps of money on international education could not get a benefit out of it...whats the point...and why would they even come to aus???
--------------------------------
Do you think..people go to US just for quality of education...if there is no H1B....no one look at US...
--------------------------------
Its all profit and loss equation applicable universally......


----------



## AncientGlory

jiser911 said:


> I don't see why they wouldn't. I have real life examples to counter this. If I stayed a few months more in my old part time job i would be one them. We were no exceptional students.


That is quite interesting to know. Can I ask what was the part time job you did?


----------



## AncientGlory

psrao123 said:


> I should agree with jiser with respect to Work Exp.
> 
> Normal trend is like, it is highly recommended for students(bachelor) to have some work exp to get an edge in getting good colleges for Masters. Based on their overseas exp, they are eligible for working as part-time while studying.
> 
> ACS does consider this work-exp as long as it is 20hr/week(including shift hours)...clearly mentioned in guidelines.
> 
> So, the points can be....5 for Aus study, 5 for Work exp(since there will be no deduction for Recent-grads)....apart from normal 55(30+10+15)...
> 
> Those who study in regional,.....5 for Aus Study, 5 for regional study...not even work exp required...
> 
> Those who have overseas exp of 3yrs..5 points and 5 for Aus study...
> ------------------------------
> After all, if a graduate who spend heaps of money on international education could not get a benefit out of it...whats the point...and why would they even come to aus???
> --------------------------------
> Do you think..people go to US just for quality of education...if there is no H1B....no one look at US...
> --------------------------------
> Its all profit and loss equation applicable universally......


You could be right regarding the work experience thing. It is just that, these days it is difficult for people who have already completed their degrees to find jobs. So it's quite amazing that some students find jobs that are relevant to their occupation to do part time.

Also in this case, only 65 pointers would be the people who have done masters. No bachelors graduates can get 65 points.

Of course people who study in Australia get an advantage. They get additional points for Australian study requirement.


----------



## jiser911

AncientGlory said:


> That is quite interesting to know. Can I ask what was the part time job you did?


Nothing that fancy actually, i worked as a web developer company for a carpet company.


----------



## prefetcher

Seniors,

Could someone let me know how much time does it take to get the invite if we apply the EOI for code 261313 with
1. 65 points?
2. 60 points?

Thanks,
P


----------



## AncientGlory

jiser911 said:


> Nothing that fancy actually, i worked as a web developer company for a carpet company.


However, I think that is an exceptional initiative from your part doing a relevant job while doing your studies. Most of my mates including me did non related part time work.


----------



## Mattooose

prefetcher said:


> Seniors,
> 
> Could someone let me know how much time does it take to get the invite if we apply the EOI for code 261313 with
> 1. 65 points?
> 2. 60 points?
> 
> Thanks,
> P



With 65 points, you would get the invitation in the very next round itself.
At the current pace with 60 points, the earliest that would get invite is in Jun...


----------



## gsingh

13th Jan invitation result is out.

SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 13 January 2014 Results


----------



## australiaprvisa

13th January report is published SkillSelect SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 13 January 2014 Results

2613 Software and Applications Programmers 60 14/08/2013 12.01 am 

Its cleared 60 points till 14th Aug. So by next round there is good chance of invitation of 60 pointer who applied on august. 

I wish all will invited soon.


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

*2611*

24 invites are gone from last round with only 3days of movement (from 21st to 23rd Sep). Moreover still VIC state sponsor is open. The chances of getting invites for 65 pointers are very less.


----------



## XINGSINGH

hi, 

i have applied for victoria state sponsorship on 10th Dec 2013 with 60 points including SS. By when I will recieved result of nomination & what are my chances of getting state nomination


----------



## Sam2304

XINGSINGH said:


> hi,
> 
> i have applied for victoria state sponsorship on 10th Dec 2013 with 60 points including SS. By when I will recieved result of nomination & what are my chances of getting state nomination


State sponsorship invites generally come in 2-3 weeks. There is no guarantee of getting an invite in State sponsorship as they invite based on the job market. If there is demand of your skills in Victoria, you will be invited or else rejected even if your points were 70.


----------



## huzefa85

Last 2-3 round there were 226 invites sent for 2613 occupations. This round there are 188 invites, 38 less. 
This could be another reason for movement of only 1 day.


----------



## karnavidyut

Sam2304 said:


> State sponsorship invites generally come in 2-3 weeks. There is no guarantee of getting an invite in State sponsorship as they invite based on the job market. If there is demand of your skills in Victoria, you will be invited or else rejected even if your points were 70.


If the occupation is on their CSOL, that means they are still looking for people from those occupations. So I think it depends on how many applications they get and how impressive your resume looks....If there is more competition they can be choosy else you are lucky and get a quick invite....so regardless of your points you can shine if you send them a really impressive CV
If they do not require a particular occupation, they actually take it off their CSOL or mark it as "on hold".....If you look at the CSOL for NSW you will notice that most of the IT occupations they have stopped taking and the comments mentioned are " on hold till further notice". They can do this at anytime, so please do check the CSOL once again before applying for state sponsorship....It may have changed since you first saw it.


----------



## XINGSINGH

what is meaning of visa effect date


----------



## pandyalakulish

Hi,

I have one question. I had an ACS assessment with 9 years of experience assess. This experience assessed before new rules is applicable. But as per new rules they would deduct experience. Also I had this based on Diploma qualification. But now I have degree certificate so how much deduction I am eligible for i.e 5 years as per Diploma or 2 years as per Degree.


----------



## psrao123

That cant be a reason..
since.... 2613 group has prorata..means equal number of seats through out the this year visa program.
The decrease could be attributed to less number of SS applications.


----------



## pandyalakulish

I have just completed Bachelor Degree in year of 2014 and total I have 10 years of experience after Diploma. So how much experience will be deduct by ACS, i.e 5 years or 2 years?


----------



## maq_qatar

australiaprvisa said:


> 13th January report is published SkillSelect SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 13 January 2014 Results
> 
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers 60 14/08/2013 12.01 am
> 
> Its cleared 60 points till 14th Aug. So by next round there is good chance of invitation of 60 pointer who applied on august.
> 
> I wish all will invited soon.



Last round clear only 13-Aug and as time is "14/08/2013 *12.01 am*", only 1 second difference. So it will start from 14-aug in next round.


----------



## Rizwan125

*489 Family Sponsered EOI*

Dear Experts and Seniors Especially Sathiya,

Finally 13 january report has been published regarding 489 F.S

Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 65 11/01/2014 8.07 pm

and it is cleared 65 points invited due to one month invitation round gap and Australian Students....---

Sathiya wts the possibility for 60 points applicants in next round???

should 60 points be invited in next round or only 65 points will considered??

Regards
Rizwan


----------



## sathiyaseelan

maq_qatar said:


> Last round clear only 13-Aug and as time is "14/08/2013 *12.01 am*", only 1 second difference. So it will start from 14-aug in next round.


hi there, you have brighter chances to be invited in next round. yes, you will be the first candidate as far as 60 pointers are concerned. However, better scorers who will lodge eoi prior to next invite round also participate in this race with high priority. So, your chances are good in 60-pointers' line. All the best!


----------



## ravikrc

hi all i applied 489 eoi on 7th july 2013, with 60 points
software enggineer, 489 relative sponser, i would like to know any one got invitation ,applied before me


----------



## Sam2304

karnavidyut said:


> If the occupation is on their CSOL, that means they are still looking for people from those occupations. So I think it depends on how many applications they get and how impressive your resume looks....If there is more competition they can be choosy else you are lucky and get a quick invite....so regardless of your points you can shine if you send them a really impressive CV
> If they do not require a particular occupation, they actually take it off their CSOL or mark it as "on hold".....If you look at the CSOL for NSW you will notice that most of the IT occupations they have stopped taking and the comments mentioned are " on hold till further notice". They can do this at anytime, so please do check the CSOL once again before applying for state sponsorship....It may have changed since you first saw it.


Occupation on the CSOL still does not guarantee an invite in case of state sponsorship. Your occupation for example Software Engineer might be on their list. But your skill i.e. Java might not be in demand in Victoria. In that case they reject the application. It depends on the demand in their job market.


----------



## Sam2304

My husband will be travelling with me on dependent visa. Do I need to submit form 80 and 1221 for him as well? Any documents to be submitted for him like marksheets, salary slips etc?

I am not claiming any points for him


----------



## jre05

Sam2304 said:


> My husband will be travelling with me on dependent visa. Do I need to submit form 80 and 1221 for him as well? Any documents to be submitted for him like marksheets, salary slips etc?
> 
> I am not claiming any points for him


Everything except assessment papers such as ACS/Veta. All notarized.

1. Marriage certificate
2. Passport copy
3. PCC
4. Medicals he also should do.
5. Birth Certificate
6. National ID Card (Pan/DL)
7. Employment papers (Optional I think - OL, appointment letter, promotion/appraisal, experience letter, release letter, payslip, form 16, tax returns, bank statements for salary credit proof) 
8. Form 1221
9. Form 80
10. Perhaps a family photograph of you and your partner together.
11. IELTS with 4.5 in every modules TRF. (Or a certificat from his university that he was read in English Instruction) or if youw ant exception from both of these, you can pay 4500 AUD in two installments, they will give free coaching in Australia to your partner (English).

I think so this should suffice?


----------



## dibuatiseng

Hi peeps.

I need some help here. I have lodged my EOI under 261111 with 60pt on 29 June 2013.
My partner is still in college, so I would't be able to claim partner point.
And I was let go from my workplace in October caused by financial issue, so I won't be able to get sponsored.

The problem here is my TR is expiring early April this year, which leave me only 2 months to go.

The points breakdown is
23yo = 25 points
IELTS band 7 = 10 points
Experience = 5 points
Bachelor = 15 points
Diploma = 5 points

So I got just enough points.

I know 261111 is a bad category to fall under at the moment, but I have ACS assessed my skill under 261312 (Developer Programmer) when I applied for my TR.

Will I be able to use that or I need to ACS to assess my skill again under 261312 for my work experience?

Really need some help badly here.


----------



## prefetcher

I've submitted my EOI today for 261313 with 65 points. Hopefully I should be selected in the Jan-27th round. Thanks for the help everyone!!

P


----------



## jpspringall

dibuatiseng said:


> Hi peeps.
> 
> I need some help here. I have lodged my EOI under 261111 with 60pt on 29 June 2013.
> My partner is still in college, so I would't be able to claim partner point.
> And I was let go from my workplace in October caused by financial issue, so I won't be able to get sponsored.
> 
> The problem here is my TR is expiring early April this year, which leave me only 2 months to go.
> 
> The points breakdown is
> 23yo = 25 points
> IELTS band 7 = 10 points
> Experience = 5 points
> Bachelor = 15 points
> Diploma = 5 points
> 
> So I got just enough points.
> 
> I know 261111 is a bad category to fall under at the moment, but I have ACS assessed my skill under 261312 (Developer Programmer) when I applied for my TR.
> 
> Will I be able to use that or I need to ACS to assess my skill again under 261312 for my work experience?
> 
> Really need some help badly here.


Someone will correct me if i'm wrong, but I don't think you can claim points for two different qualifications, so in your case you can't claim points for the diploma as you are you already claiming 15 points for your degree.

James


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Yes she can't.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## dibuatiseng

My friend did claim the 5 points from diploma as well.
Qualification is the bachelor and Australian study requirement is the diploma.

It says "One or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications awarded by an Australian educational institution and meet the Australian study requirement."

Now I am confused.


----------



## dibuatiseng

On a different note, he told me we got 5pts for studying more than 2 years in australia.
It might not be the diploma.


----------



## Rokar

Hi Sathiya

I would like to know with regards to the documents submission. Is it ok if we dont submit the Birth Certificate, because i dont have my birth certificate. I dont know where it is. So is the case for my wife.

Could you please suggest in this case the passport copy having our DOB will suffice or should we submit any other document.

regards

Karthik


----------



## karnavidyut

Rokar said:


> Hi Sathiya
> 
> I would like to know with regards to the documents submission. Is it ok if we dont submit the Birth Certificate, because i dont have my birth certificate. I dont know where it is. So is the case for my wife.
> 
> Could you please suggest in this case the passport copy having our DOB will suffice or should we submit any other document.
> 
> regards
> 
> Karthik



In the past in some states, the schools used to take the birth certificate and then finally gave a school leaving certificate with date of birth on it.....So in such cases the school or college leaving certificate should be acceptable.
From what I have seen on these forums, such certificates are acceptable but you need to show more than one certificate with the DOB on it......
So to answer your question, yes you will need to submit some additional documents along with passport.


----------



## ssaifuddin

Dear All

Form 80 is time taking and also life taking. If some information about traveling is not correct with respect to dates. Is that a big deal. 
My old passport is mis-placed. I know it should be somewhere in my home but after lot of effort I am unable to find it.

I list traveling information in Form80 from my vacation applications I got from HR. but date of traveling is usually +/- 2day from the date of leave application.

Please help me in above regards. Also if later I found my passport and want to change that dates I entered in uploaded Form80 can I change and upload it again or not?

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## ganeshroopa

Team, I have submitted EOI 10 days before to VIC. However, this week I turn 45. So do I lost the points for age?


----------



## lvonline

ganeshroopa said:


> Team, I have submitted EOI 10 days before to VIC. However, this week I turn 45. So do I lost the points for age?


Yes, you would to the best of my knowledge. I have seen many posts with similar concerns.


----------



## Vasu G

Hi all,
I have applied for skill assessment on 14th Jan 2014 and I will have it by march 2014. From the present situation and new rules of skill assessment 2 years of my experience will be deducted . So, after deduction i will have 2 years and 10 months as "Skilled and relevant" in my assessment letter. 
My concern is if I submit my EOI with this letter in April (will complete 3 years by then) , Do I have to mention my experience in EOI till the date of assessment or to till date (considering I am working still ) ? 
Can anyone please give an advise ?

Thanks,
Vasu.


----------



## maq_qatar

Vasu G said:


> Hi all,
> I have applied for skill assessment on 14th Jan 2014 and I will have it by march 2014. From the present situation and new rules of skill assessment 2 years of my experience will be deducted . So, after deduction i will have 2 years and 10 months as "Skilled and relevant" in my assessment letter.
> My concern is if I submit my EOI with this letter in April (will complete 3 years by then) , Do I have to mention my experience in EOI till the date of assessment or to till date (considering I am working still ) ?
> Can anyone please give an advise ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vasu.


Hi vasu,

no need to mention end date for current working company, skill select will count your exp automatically.

Regards,
Maq


----------



## Vasu G

maq_qatar said:


> Hi vasu,
> 
> no need to mention end date for current working company, skill select will count your exp automatically.
> 
> Regards,
> Maq


Thanks for your reply Maq .. So you mean to say that skill select will consider my points till the date of submission of EOI (if I continue in same company with same role) right ? 
What if I move to another company in the middle of my ACS ??


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Vasu G said:


> Thanks for your reply Maq .. So you mean to say that skill select will consider my points till the date of submission of EOI (if I continue in same company with same role) right ?
> What if I move to another company in the middle of my ACS ??


vasu, understand one thing that your ongoing work experience is cumulative on condition that you work on same roles at same company. if you jump to another company, then you need to right away change the details in EOI regarding your employment credentials and should prove your work experience by submitting letter of job description, current monthly salary slips, bank statements and others to case officer at the time of lodging visa application. if you change your company in the midway of skills assessment,you need to update the same to ACS if your application for skills assessment is under progress. very simple, isn't it?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Rokar said:


> Hi Sathiya
> 
> I would like to know with regards to the documents submission. Is it ok if we dont submit the Birth Certificate, because i dont have my birth certificate. I dont know where it is. So is the case for my wife.
> 
> Could you please suggest in this case the passport copy having our DOB will suffice or should we submit any other document.
> 
> regards
> 
> Karthik


karthik, SSLC mark sheet on which your date of birth is indicated is more than enough if you are unable to submit birth certificate.


----------



## ssaifuddin

Dear All

Form 80 is time taking and also life taking. If some information about traveling is not correct with respect to dates. Is that a big deal.
My old passport is mis-placed. I know it should be somewhere in my home but after lot of effort I am unable to find it.

I list traveling information in Form80 from my vacation applications I got from HR. but date of traveling is usually +/- 2day from the date of leave application.

Please help me in above regards. Also if later I found my passport and want to change that dates I entered in uploaded Form80 can I change and upload it again or not?

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## Rokar

Hi Sathiya,

just curious to know. You applied under 2613 or 2633. 
Currently i could see in the previous invite round, the visa effect date was till 14/8/2013 for 2613.

I have submitted my EOI on 14/11, any idea about the poissibility of the invite, based on the current trend and pace of invitation being sent for 2613.

By july i will be able to get additional 5 points , towards my experience. Will this 5 points automatically be increased in my Invite and sum up to 65 points.

regards,

Karthik


----------



## Aussie Dream

EOI on 14th Sept 13. Visa type 189 under ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer) points 60.

Invite?


----------



## shakz

Hi guys I m a mechanical engineer..I Submitted my EOI with 60 points on 7th January. Can anyone predict as to when I would get an invite? Your help is very much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

*2611*



Kiran.Nazre said:


> 24 invites are gone from last round with only 3days of movement (from 21st to 23rd Sep). Moreover still VIC state sponsor is open. The chances of getting invites for 65 pointers are very less.


Hi Experts,

Can any one throw some light on any prediction that 2611? as there are just 56 quota left and hope there are many 65+ pointers in queuing from Sep-13 onwards. 

Sathiyaseelan,
Can I have your view on this, as any guess/ prediction/ proration is not working for this category.

Thanks,
Kiran


----------



## australiaprvisa

Aussie Dream said:


> EOI on 14th Sept 13. Visa type 189 under ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer) points 60.
> 
> Invite?


In February 2nd round there is chance for you to invited.


----------



## ssaifuddin

Dear All

I am posting following 3rd time and expecting replies from senior. 

Form 80 is time taking and also life taking. If some information about traveling is not correct with respect to dates. Is that a big deal.
My old passport is mis-placed. I know it should be somewhere in my home but after lot of effort I am unable to find it.

I list traveling information in Form80 from my vacation applications I got from HR. but date of traveling is usually +/- 2day from the date of leave application.

Please help me in above regards. Also if later I found my passport and want to change that dates I entered in uploaded Form80 can I change and upload it again or not?

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## Nishant Dundas

ssaifuddin said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am posting following 3rd time and expecting replies from senior.
> 
> Form 80 is time taking and also life taking. If some information about traveling is not correct with respect to dates. Is that a big deal.
> My old passport is mis-placed. I know it should be somewhere in my home but after lot of effort I am unable to find it.
> 
> I list traveling information in Form80 from my vacation applications I got from HR. but date of traveling is usually +/- 2day from the date of leave application.
> 
> Please help me in above regards. Also if later I found my passport and want to change that dates I entered in uploaded Form80 can I change and upload it again or not?
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin



Fill up the form as best as you can.
Also inform the CO about the variations, reason behind it, and the efforts you have put for finding the facts.
1-2 days +/- should not be a major issue.

Yes you can change. But before changing mail your CO. If he wishes for rectified form, then only provide.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Aussie Dream

*I was expecting feb 1st round. Alas !*



australiaprvisa said:


> In February 2nd round there is chance for you to invited.


Thanks. :confused2::confused2:


----------



## bhagyesh

Hey guys, 

Can anyone help me to understand this?

As it says on the SkillSelect website


> Due to a large number of applications there will be a limit of 35 invitations for subclass 489 – Skilled Regional (Provisional) (Sponsored) visas until further notice.


Does that include 489-Family Sponsor as well?


*And What are the chances to get invitation in next round which will be on 27th January for me?*

ACS +ve: 261311 (Analyst Programmer) 15-NOV-2013 | IELTS: 7 each 19-DEC-2013 | Visa Type: 489 (Family Sponsor) | EOI submitted: 21-DEC-2013 | EOI invitation: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rokar

bhagyesh said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can anyone help me to understand this?
> 
> As it says on the SkillSelect website
> 
> Does that include 489-Family Sponsor as well?
> 
> 
> *And What are the chances to get invitation in next round which will be on 27th January for me?*
> 
> ACS +ve: 261311 (Analyst Programmer) 15-NOV-2013 | IELTS: 7 each 19-DEC-2013 | Visa Type: 489 (Family Sponsor) | EOI submitted: 21-DEC-2013 | EOI invitation: :fingerscrossed:


Hi,

Yes this ofcourse includes the Family Sponsor too. The state or territory nomination doesn't fall under this bucket.

regards

Karthik


----------



## kp88

*Invite date?*

Hi, could anyone help me find out when I could get an invite?
EOI on 27th Dec 13 with 60 points. Visa type 189 under 2321 Architects and Landscape Architects, occupation ceiling is 1320 and only 148 been filled so far. Not many people apply in this occupation field, would this increase my chance?
Thanks


----------



## rali

*EOI submitted for 489*

Hi Friends,

I am a software Engineer, having + ACS skill assessment and IELTS 6 in each component with 65 points. Submitted EOI on 15 December 2013 for Subclass 489 Family Sponsor. When can I expect my invitation? Could someone predict me?


----------



## prseeker

*Please provide your valuable suggestion*

Dear Friends , 

I am planning to file my immigration for code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) . I got my ACS skill assessment result today , which states -

*****

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network andSystems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Computer Application from Guru Gobind Singh Indraprastha University
completed June 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after September 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 09/05 - 12/12 (7yrs 3mths)
Position: Senior -Telecommunications Engineer
Employer: ****
Country: INDIA

Dates: 12/12 - 09/13 (0yrs 9mths)
Position: Network Engineer
Employer: ****
Country: UNITED ARAB EMIRATES

*****
My queries are : 

1. So as per the results I can only claim points for 4 years and 3 months ? That will be 5 points ?
2. For Education I will be claiming 15 points?

If I go with the above mentioned points my total will be -

Age : 30 Points 
IELTS : 10 Points
Education : 15 Points 
Work Experience : 5 Points 

Total : 60 Points 

3. Is this calculation correct specially with work experience and education points ?
4. How long will it take to get an invite if I file EOI under 189 for code 263111


I was under the impression that ACS is deducting 2 years from post graduation experience . But in my case they have deducted 3 year and 2 months . Shall I file for reassessment ? Because if they reconsider it and deduct 2 years from the experience I will be claiming points for 5 years and 3 months . In that case my work points will be 10 and will bring my total to 65 . 

So what should I do stick with 60 points and file the EOI or apply for the reassessment and hope to get 10 points for work experience . 

I will really appreciate if somebody can help me in cross checking the points and advise me the next course of action.

Thanks in advance


----------



## expatingtoaus

Hi,
I submitted my EOI on 17th Jan 2014 with 65 points for 261313 - Software Engineer code.
Hoping to get an invite very soon.

Anyone here who has submitted EOI for the same code with 65 points, please share your experience as to when you got the invite and the experiences after that.


----------



## maq_qatar

maq_qatar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Posting on behalf of my one of friend complex situation
> ------------------------------------------
> My friend took 2 days leave adjustment from previous employer and they issued all the letter on his last working day. His last working day as per the notice period was 18-Feb(Wednesday) but they gave him exit on 13-Feb(Friday) and they adjusted 2 days leave(16 Monday,17 Tuesday ) as he had 15days leave to encashment and they release all letter on 13-Feb(till 18-Feb). Whereas he joined next company on 15-Feb.
> 
> So as per above condition there is 2 days overlap(excluding sat & sunday). He contacted many time to previous employer but they said they don't have any records as its more than 6 year now. He completed ACS process by an agent and at that time agent said give us one self-declaration. So he gave him same + his last working day email (Good Bye Email-which he got from one of his friends who is still working in same comp). But he don't know whether his agent used that to ACS or not.
> 
> Please suggest if anyone have same situation or any advice, what should he do at the time of visa filing.
> ----------------------------------------------





sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there,
> 
> last working day in company 1: 18-Feb
> Joining date in company 2: 15 Feb.
> 
> Now, do below things to deal with his situation. ask him to request company 1 to offer him a revised experience and relieving letters having 14 or 13 Feb as the end date of his employment tenure furnished with all his employment details such his employee id, designation etc.. i also recommend him to attach the offer letter in the email he will send to the hr manager explaining his situation and i think they will be glad to help him. Else, ask him to get a recommendation letter from any of his colleagues or managers he worked with in company 1.
> 
> If he is unable to do so, ask him to offer a self declaration for the same stating that he joined a different company taking the advantage of paid leaves he held with company 1 along with the final email attested by a lawyer. There is no harm in stating this on declaration as his employment is genuine. the same thing can be done during visa application stage also as this will create any issues in visa process for sure. All the best!


Hi sathiya,

As I had above query before, so as per the above situation what should be enter in EOI as end date and joining date for 
previous employers.

First company : end date on paper 18-feb but present in company 13-feb.
second company Joining date 15-Feb

Please advise.

Regards,
Maq


----------



## prseeker

Hi Guys , 

I submitted my EOI today under 263111 with 189 route . I have following questions , I will really appreciate if anybody can help me with these.

As per ACS , My experience after September 2009 is counted as skilled . In my Company A I worked from Sep 2005 Till Dec 2012 . So while filing the EOI , under work expreince section what dates should be mentioned ?
Sep 2005 to Dec 2012 or
Sep 2009 to dec 2012

When can I expect the invite keeping the current trend in mind . As mentioned in my signature I applied under 263111 with 60 points for 189 .

Regards


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I submitted my EOI today under 263111 with 189 route . I have following questions , I will really appreciate if anybody can help me with these.
> 
> As per ACS , My experience after September 2009 is counted as skilled . In my Company A I worked from Sep 2005 Till Dec 2012 . So while filing the EOI , under work expreince section what dates should be mentioned ?
> Sep 2005 to Dec 2012 or
> Sep 2009 to dec 2012
> 
> When can I expect the invite keeping the current trend in mind . As mentioned in my signature I applied under 263111 with 60 points for 189 .
> 
> Regards


Mention exp from Sep 2005 to Sep 2009 as non relevant and Oct 2009 to Dec 2012 as relevant.


----------



## prseeker

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Mention exp from Sep 2005 to Sep 2009 as non relevant and Oct 2009 to Dec 2012 as relevant.


Thanks for replying to my query 

So I divide the experience of the same company in 2 parts ? Like -
Sep2005 - Sep 2009 Not Relevant
Oct 2009 - Dec 2012 Relevant 

If I go for it this way , will they ask for documents for non relevant periods as well ? I mean salary slips etc 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

prseeker said:


> Thanks for replying to my query
> 
> So I divide the experience of the same company in 2 parts ? Like -
> Sep2005 - Sep 2009 Not Relevant
> Oct 2009 - Dec 2012 Relevant
> 
> If I go for it this way , will they ask for documents for non relevant periods as well ? I mean salary slips etc
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Yes. See to prove your whole experience you will have offer letter and reliveing/experience letter right ? For EOI thats not required. But you will need payslips, tax statements when you apply for visa.

ACS assessment is used to calculate how much points you can claim from your education and experience.


----------



## prseeker

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Yes. See to prove your whole experience you will have offer letter and reliveing/experience letter right ? For EOI thats not required. But you will need payslips, tax statements when you apply for visa.
> 
> ACS assessment is used to calculate how much points you can claim from your education and experience.


When I apply for Visa do I need to submit the pay stubs , tax statements for my whole experience or for only the relevant one for which I am claiming the points.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

prseeker said:


> When I apply for Visa do I need to submit the pay stubs , tax statements for my whole experience or for only the relevant one for which I am claiming the points.


Whole experience.


----------



## maq_qatar

prseeker said:


> When I apply for Visa do I need to submit the pay stubs , tax statements for my whole experience or for only the relevant one for which I am claiming the points.


Hi prseeker,

As far as I know, if you have exp certificate or other details to non relevent exp you can submit for support but if you don't have any docs, they will not ask for which you are not claiming points.

You can also go through below few post, hope this will give some idea for concern

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/190921-diac-experience-verification.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../199450-evidence-non-relevant-employment.html


Regards,
Maq


----------



## Mkgrover

Hi

I am waiting for marketing specialist code to open up in july 2014. 

I have left my job in oct 2013 and am planning to persue masters in sydney. Would it effect my point while submitting my EOI.

Any advice on the above would be appreciated


----------



## prseeker

maq_qatar said:


> Hi prseeker,
> 
> As far as I know, if you have exp certificate or other details to non relevent exp you can submit for support but if you don't have any docs, they will not ask for which you are not claiming points.
> 
> You can also go through below few post, hope this will give some idea for concern
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/190921-diac-experience-verification.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../199450-evidence-non-relevant-employment.html
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Maq


Thanks Maq , I am checking those links out .
Also do you have any idea that how long it takes to get an invite for 263111 under 189 with 60 points .

Stay Blessed


----------



## sohel003

Hi All,
I have just lodged the VISA application. Then I have attached the documents. I need to know following three information.

1. After uploading any document, status of the Progress is changed from "Recommended" to "Required". Could anybody tell me what does that mean? Have I done any mistake?

2. There is a link for downloading Form 80. Should I download and fill up the document and then scan and upload it again? Should I upload it under "Character, Evidence of "?

3. My CO is not allocated yet. Regarding "Organize your health examinations", should I do it or I should wait for the CO to advice me regarding it?

It will be a big help for me if anybody help me to know the information..
Thank you in advance


----------



## maq_qatar

prseeker said:


> Thanks Maq , I am checking those links out .
> Also do you have any idea that how long it takes to get an invite for 263111 under 189 with 60 points .
> 
> Stay Blessed


Hi prseeker,

Your category is not under 6 golden group, so I hope you will be invited in feb first round or second as your EOI submission date is 22-Jan-2014. Whereas you can go through below links to verify for invitation cutoff for 60 pointers(189).

02-Dec-13
SkillSelect â€“ SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 2 December 2013 Results
Visa date of effect(Invitation issued) : 02/12/2013 12.01 am

16-Dec-13
SkillSelect â€“ SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 16 December 2013 Results
Visa date of effect(Invitation issued) : 15/12/2013 9.56 pm

13-Jan-14
SkillSelect â€“ SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 13 January 2014 Results
Visa date of effect(Invitation issued) : 24/12/2013 12.35 pm

Good Luck 

Regards,
Maq


----------



## rali

*EOI submitted for 489*



rali said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am a software Engineer, having + ACS skill assessment and IELTS 6 in each component with 65 points. Submitted EOI on 15 December 2013 for Subclass 489 Family Sponsor. When can I expect my invitation? Could someone predict me?


Any senior, please reply for the above.


----------



## emerald89

I would like to ask for the travel history. I am currently residing in Singapore, every year I travel back to my home country. Do I need to include that travel history in the form?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

emerald89 said:


> I would like to ask for the travel history. I am currently residing in Singapore, every year I travel back to my home country. Do I need to include that travel history in the form?


Yes.
All details for the last 10 years

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## prseeker

maq_qatar said:


> Hi prseeker,
> 
> Your category is not under 6 golden group, so I hope you will be invited in feb first round or second as your EOI submission date is 22-Jan-2014. Whereas you can go through below links to verify for invitation cutoff for 60 pointers(189).
> 
> 02-Dec-13
> SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 2 December 2013 Results
> Visa date of effect(Invitation issued) : 02/12/2013 12.01 am
> 
> 16-Dec-13
> SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 16 December 2013 Results
> Visa date of effect(Invitation issued) : 15/12/2013 9.56 pm
> 
> 13-Jan-14
> SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 13 January 2014 Results
> Visa date of effect(Invitation issued) : 24/12/2013 12.35 pm
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Regards,
> Maq


Hey Maq Thank you so much for the links . I really appreciate that 
One last query , on what dates of every month invites are sent ?

Warm Regards


----------



## sumeet.sh

hi,
can anybody please tell me what is fee/charges for ACS..??
Regards,
Sumeet


----------



## tirik.ijrad

sumeet.sh said:


> hi,
> can anybody please tell me what is fee/charges for ACS..??
> Regards,
> Sumeet


Check over net. They will not charge you higher!!!!
It doesn't make difference if you have no option available. And if you have option then don't think of migration.

IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014


----------



## sumeet.sh

tnxs tirik for your rply, im new for this migration thing so don't know much about this, cal u have any idea about charges? i was trying on net but i was not able to find proper answer for my question, i will b thankful if u can help me.


----------



## Vasu G

sumeet.sh said:


> tnxs tirik for your rply, im new for this migration thing so don't know much about this, cal u have any idea about charges? i was trying on net but i was not able to find proper answer for my question, i will b thankful if u can help me.


Hi Sumeet,

Refer this link.

Costs & Charges | Australian Computer Society


----------



## sumeet.sh

tnxs vasu


----------



## jiser911

Just a few more days before the next round  I'm not counting on receiving an invite but at least if the dates are moved at least a few more days it would be nice.


----------



## prseeker

Anybody ?



prseeker said:


> On what dates of every month invites are sent ? Any idea how long it takes to get an invite for 263111 under 189 with 60 points
> 
> Warm Regards


----------



## Waqarali20005

prseeker said:


> Anybody ?


Please note invitation rounds will be held on the second and fourth Monday of each month, rather than the first and third for rest of the programme year.


----------



## prseeker

Waqarali20005 said:


> Please note invitation rounds will be held on the second and fourth Monday of each month, rather than the first and third for rest of the programme year.


Thanks Waqar , Do you also have any idea about how can I make an approximate guess for my invitation . I mean do we have some link where we can check .


----------



## Waqarali20005

prseeker said:


> Thanks Waqar , Do you also have any idea about how can I make an approximate guess for my invitation . I mean do we have some link where we can check .


if your occupation is among those where invitations are issued on pro-rata basis, then with 60 points it may take 3 to 5 months to get invitation. Check the link below
SkillSelect â€“ SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 13 January 2014 Results

seems your occupation is not amongst the restricted occupations and i current round people who launched EOI date of effect 24/12/2013 12.35 pm with 60 points got invited. So you can guess at your own depending upon date of launching your EOI.


----------



## prseeker

Waqarali20005 said:


> if your occupation is among those where invitations are issued on pro-rata basis, then with 60 points it may take 3 to 5 months to get invitation. Check the link below
> SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 13 January 2014 Results
> 
> seems your occupation is not amongst the restricted occupations and i current round people who launched EOI date of effect 24/12/2013 12.35 pm with 60 points got invited. So you can guess at your own depending upon date of launching your EOI.



Thanks Waqar , I really appreciate it . Best of luck with your application .


----------



## XINGSINGH

Hi I have been rejected by victoria shall I wait till july or go for act where occupation is in limited

261314


----------



## maq_qatar

jiser911 said:


> Just a few more days before the next round  I'm not counting on receiving an invite but at least if the dates are moved at least a few more days it would be nice.


Hi,

I think you will be invited in this round and hope this time invitation round follow the last invitation trends (14 to 15 days).

All the best 

Regards,
Maq


----------



## Vasu G

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi I have been rejected by victoria shall I wait till july or go for act where occupation is in limited
> 
> 261314


Hi Xing,

Sorry for your rejection. Can you please brief me about your points breakup and about your education and experience, because even I am planning for VIC SS. It would help me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Age 30
experience 0
ielts 10
education 15


----------



## Vasu G

XINGSINGH said:


> Age 30
> experience 0
> ielts 10
> education 15


Is your experience not relevant ? I mean aren't you from ICT background ? 

VIC is very particular in considering their candidates, they have very high rejection rate compare to others. So, I would suggest you to go for SA , which is having high acceptance rate, but you can apply for next year as they are not accepting offshore applications unless you have a job offer. For ACT it is limited , you can give a shot.


----------



## XINGSINGH

I am mca degree holder
all experience in it it field
manual tester profile
in act occupation needs to be verified
I have checked few but of no value as they all need clearance.
will apply on 1st july to SA.
will keep on searching in act for jobs meanwhile

wat is ut experience. Manual or automation
did u made vv in victoria format


----------



## Vasu G

XINGSINGH said:


> I am mca degree holder
> all experience in it it field
> manual tester profile
> in act occupation needs to be verified
> I have checked few but of no value as they all need clearance.
> will apply on 1st july to SA.
> will keep on searching in act for jobs meanwhile
> 
> wat is ut experience. Manual or automation
> did u made vv in victoria format


May they(VIC) don't require testers, forgot to tell you they look job market and accepts if your occupation is more demand. 

I am into Datawarehousing, degree : engineering in Computers, waiting for ACS result , not into EOI stage yet .


----------



## XINGSINGH

Rejection reason is as be low


While your client’s application demonstrated their ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.


----------



## Pololo2

Hi,
I need help for this inquiry
The ACS recognised my experience from January to dec.
But, according to my payslip I worked 11 months and 20 days
How will DIAC will consider it ? 
Many thanks


----------



## Vasu G

XINGSINGH said:


> Rejection reason is as be low
> 
> 
> While your client’s application demonstrated their ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.


May be they got much better clients.. No issues, you can go for SA in July. Hope for the best.


----------



## itssujan

I applied with 60 points in the Software category on 21st Jan .. Wonder how longggg it would take


----------



## expatingtoaus

itssujan said:


> I applied with 60 points in the Software category on 21st Jan .. Wonder how longggg it would take


People who have applied with 60 points in the month of August/September got their invitees in the Jan 13th round.
So expect it to take around 4 months.


----------



## maq_qatar

expatingtoaus said:


> People who have applied with 60 points in the month of August/September got their invitees in the Jan 13th round.
> So expect it to take around 4 months.


Which group of 60 pointers got their invites??

2613 with 60 points still pending from 14aug13.


----------



## amandawilliams

Hi all,

I recently received my grant and I would like to thank all the members of this community for all the help and guidance provided! It wouldn't have been such a smooth ride was it not for the guidance provided by this community. 

A big thanks to vishsang, sathiya, firetoy, felix2020, jerry9, tarangoyal, NeoWilson, just-curious, ric_gtb! If I have missed anyone, please excuse me.. 

I am at the base camp and can see the steep peak ahead. Hope to get help and guidance going further too from all you expats, to achieve the dream of getting settled permanently in Oz.

Thanks again ya'll! 
Regards,
Amanda


----------



## expatingtoaus

amandawilliams said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently received my grant and I would like to thank all the members of this community for all the help and guidance provided! It wouldn't have been such a smooth ride was it not for the guidance provided by this community.
> 
> A big thanks to vishsang, sathiya, firetoy, felix2020, jerry9, tarangoyal, NeoWilson, just-curious, ric_gtb! If I have missed anyone, please excuse me..
> 
> I am at the base camp and can see the steep peak ahead. Hope to get help and guidance going further too from all you expats, to achieve the dream of getting settled permanently in Oz.
> 
> Thanks again ya'll!
> Regards,
> Amanda




Hi Amanda,
Can you please lemme know how long did it take to get an invite after submitting EOI ?
I fall under the same category as yours, applied for EOI on 17th Jan 2014 with 65 points for 2613 Code.


----------



## karnavidyut

amandawilliams said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently received my grant and I would like to thank all the members of this community for all the help and guidance provided! It wouldn't have been such a smooth ride was it not for the guidance provided by this community.
> 
> A big thanks to vishsang, sathiya, firetoy, felix2020, jerry9, tarangoyal, NeoWilson, just-curious, ric_gtb! If I have missed anyone, please excuse me..
> 
> I am at the base camp and can see the steep peak ahead. Hope to get help and guidance going further too from all you expats, to achieve the dream of getting settled permanently in Oz.
> 
> Thanks again ya'll!
> Regards,
> Amanda


Congratulations Amanda, on your grant! I'm sure you'll do well in Oz land....
In the meanwhile it will help others if you could update your signature with the dates or just give approximate timelines, so others have an idea of what the latest overall times are like....Thanks in advance!


----------



## maq_qatar

amandawilliams said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently received my grant and I would like to thank all the members of this community for all the help and guidance provided! It wouldn't have been such a smooth ride was it not for the guidance provided by this community.
> 
> A big thanks to vishsang, sathiya, firetoy, felix2020, jerry9, tarangoyal, NeoWilson, just-curious, ric_gtb! If I have missed anyone, please excuse me..
> 
> I am at the base camp and can see the steep peak ahead. Hope to get help and guidance going further too from all you expats, to achieve the dream of getting settled permanently in Oz.
> 
> Thanks again ya'll!
> Regards,
> Amanda


Congr8s amanda and all the best for future.


----------



## Waqarali20005

amandawilliams said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently received my grant and I would like to thank all the members of this community for all the help and guidance provided! It wouldn't have been such a smooth ride was it not for the guidance provided by this community.
> 
> A big thanks to vishsang, sathiya, firetoy, felix2020, jerry9, tarangoyal, NeoWilson, just-curious, ric_gtb! If I have missed anyone, please excuse me..
> 
> I am at the base camp and can see the steep peak ahead. Hope to get help and guidance going further too from all you expats, to achieve the dream of getting settled permanently in Oz.
> 
> Thanks again ya'll!
> Regards,
> Amanda


Congrats Amanda


----------



## deven_123

Hello lads!!
Anyone who submitted EOI for NT State Sponsorship??
What are the current timelines? How long does it take for an invite..
any relevant help on the above would be very useful...
Ta!!


----------



## australiaprvisa

expatingtoaus said:


> Hi Amanda,
> Can you please lemme know how long did it take to get an invite after submitting EOI ?
> I fall under the same category as yours, applied for EOI on 17th Jan 2014 with 65 points for 2613 Code.


Hello

you will be invited on 27th January round. You are lucky as you have 65 points so you haven't to wait like 60 pointers.

All the best 

Thanks.


----------



## australiaprvisa

deven_123 said:


> Hello lads!!
> Anyone who submitted EOI for NT State Sponsorship??
> What are the current timelines? How long does it take for an invite..
> any relevant help on the above would be very useful...
> Ta!!


Hello Deven,

May be it will takes around 1 and half months. 

Thanks.


----------



## deven_123

australiaprvisa said:


> Hello Deven,
> 
> May be it will takes around 1 and half months.
> 
> Thanks.


Heyy..thanks for the info..Also how long it takes after applying till the Visa grant..Very few people moving to NT as i can see from the forum isnt it..


----------



## Ozbabe

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I submitted my EOI today under 263111 with 189 route . I have following questions , I will really appreciate if anybody can help me with these.
> 
> As per ACS , My experience after September 2009 is counted as skilled . In my Company A I worked from Sep 2005 Till Dec 2012 . So while filing the EOI , under work expreince section what dates should be mentioned ?
> Sep 2005 to Dec 2012 or
> Sep 2009 to dec 2012
> 
> When can I expect the invite keeping the current trend in mind . As mentioned in my signature I applied under 263111 with 60 points for 189 .
> 
> Regards


Hi guys,

I got 9 years deducted from my ACS because I did not do ICT as first degree even though I had done some Microsoft certifications before my Masters. I was deemed skilled only after I completed my masters in ICT. My question now is, when submitting my EOI, is there anywhere to mention those previous 9 years that ACS does not deem as 'Skilled'?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Ozbabe said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got 9 years deducted from my ACS because I did not do ICT as first degree even though I had done some Microsoft certifications before my Masters. I was deemed skilled only after I completed my masters in ICT. My question now is, when submitting my EOI, is there anywhere to mention those previous 9 years that ACS does not deem as 'Skilled'?


When adding work experience mark these 9 yes as not relevant to work experience

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ozbabe

Nishant Dundas said:


> When adding work experience mark these 9 yes as not relevant to work experience
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum




Thanks Nishant,

How do I do that? under which section? I cannot see where there is mention of relevant or non relevant


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Ozbabe said:


> Thanks Nishant,
> 
> How do I do that? under which section? I cannot see where there is mention of relevant or non relevant


hi there, after entering all credentials such as company's name, start and end dates of this non-relevant tenure, while you save it, a new window appears in which you need to choose either yes or no to the question "is this work experience relevant to your nominated occupation?". here you need to choose no. very simple.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

amandawilliams said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently received my grant and I would like to thank all the members of this community for all the help and guidance provided! It wouldn't have been such a smooth ride was it not for the guidance provided by this community.
> 
> A big thanks to vishsang, sathiya, firetoy, felix2020, jerry9, tarangoyal, NeoWilson, just-curious, ric_gtb! If I have missed anyone, please excuse me..
> 
> I am at the base camp and can see the steep peak ahead. Hope to get help and guidance going further too from all you expats, to achieve the dream of getting settled permanently in Oz.
> 
> Thanks again ya'll!
> Regards,
> Amanda


hi amanda, it is a great news and i am really very glad for you dear. you deserved it and you recognized my name there which is praiseworthy. yes, of course, we will help you as and when you want. best of luck for your bright future in oz.










regards,
sathiya


----------



## Ozbabe

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, after entering all credentials such as company's name, start and end dates of this non-relevant tenure, while you save it, a new window appears in which you need to choose either yes or no to the question "is this work experience relevant to your nominated occupation?". here you need to choose no. very simple.



Hi ya,

Got it now. Thanks. You guys are life savers!

Cheers


----------



## ExpatOnTheRoad

Hello everyone

Just submitted my EOI with the infamous 2611 group. My signature is under-signed.

I got +ve ACS with RPL application as I had a non-ICT degree. Needless to say, the ACS did what they do and ripped off 6 years of my highly relevant experience (ACS having considered the same relevant as part of RPL application). 
I have mentioned all of that experience as being relevant to my occupation, claiming points during the process.

My question to the group is whether I would be provided opportunity to discuss this relevant experience by the CO or not ?? 

Thanks
ExpatOnTheRoad

261111|189|Skills:24 Jan 14|IELTS:27 July 13|EOI:26 Jan 14|65|Invite:??|Visa:??|CO:??|PCC:??|Meds:??|Visa grant:??


----------



## prseeker

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi amanda, it is a great news and i am really very glad for you dear. you deserved it and you recognized my name there which is praiseworthy. yes, of course, we will help you as and when you want. best of luck for your bright future in oz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Sathiya Sir , 

Glad to see you replying , I messaged you about my query and was also checking when was teh last time you logged into the forum . Somebody told me that you were on vacation to your native place . 
I hope you had an enjoyable trip.
Is it possible for you to reply to my query , regarding the Job titles . I have opened a seprate thread for it .

Stay Blessed!!

PD


----------



## tirik.ijrad

To all Indians Happy Republic Day. And Happy Australia Day to all aspirants...

IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014


----------



## lvonline

Why is this thread so silent now? EOI invite round today and should be buzzing with speculations as to who may get a call today...Lets hope 60 pointers gets a leap today. All the best to aug applicants who have a chance today.


----------



## lvonline

This is the probables list for today's round, although I doubt if the applied date moves beyond 20th Aug.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
reddy84-------------189-----2613**-----60-----14-Aug-2013
ssaifuddin----------189-----261313-----60-----15-Aug-2013
xoxz----------------189-----261312-----60-----16-Aug-2013
tracekd-------------189-----261313-----60-----16-Aug-2013
Ann121-------------189-----2613**-----60-----19-Aug-2013
jiser911------------189-----261313-----60-----23-Aug-2013
Pink7231-----------189-----261311-----60-----23-Aug-2013
yuri_gagari --------189-----261313-----60-----26-Aug-2013
sachinm01---------189-----2613**-----60-----31-Aug-2013
lvonline------------189-----261313-----60-----31-Aug-2013
maq_qatar---------189-----261312-----60-----31-Aug-2013 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Guys, please keep us posted if anyone gets invite. There was very very slight movement for 60 pointers in the first round of this month. If similar thing happens today, I am afraid all our calculations of getting an invite at a certain date will get a toss out of the window. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## huzefa85

lvonline said:


> Why is this thread so silent now? EOI invite round today and should be buzzing with speculations as to who may get a call today...Lets hope 60 pointers gets a leap today. All the best to aug applicants who have a chance today.


I guess the last two rounds has really dented people's enthusiasm.
Only 12 days movement in 2nd last round and 2 days in the last round.

Really hope all august people are invited today. Please keep us updated.


----------



## prseeker

At what time invites are sent ? I mean in IST . Do we get the in email or we need to login and check.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

prseeker said:


> At what time invites are sent ? I mean in IST . Do we get the in email or we need to login and check.


Email

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## prseeker

Nishant Dundas said:


> Email
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks dude , any idea about time in IST ?


----------



## jpspringall

prseeker said:


> Thanks dude , any idea about time in IST ?


About 3 hours from now (Assuming there is an invite round on 2014-01-27)

James


----------



## lvonline

I guess around 6pm IST. I know its an automated round at midnight 12 in australia, but then don't know which timezone in australia - Sydney, Canberra, etc.


----------



## jpspringall

lvonline said:


> I guess around 6pm IST. I know its an automated round at midnight 12 in australia, but then don't know which timezone in australia - Sydney, Canberra, etc.


Its +11

James


----------



## Rizwan125

*489 Family Sponsered*

Dear,,

Any chance for today invitation with 60 points as Mechanical Engineer??:tsk::tsk:

As per 16 Dec Results upto 11 Dec EOI Invited but with 60 cut-off points

As per 13 Jan Results upto 11 January Invited but with 65 cut-off points

Any-one in Similar Boat???


----------



## ssaifuddin

Hi All

My best wishes to all member especially Indians for the National Day.
If someone can spare some time to tell us what exactly this National Days is, as I know 14th and 15th of Aug is National Day

regards


----------



## Sam2304

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi All
> 
> My best wishes to all member especially Indians for the National Day.
> If someone can spare some time to tell us what exactly this National Days is, as I know 14th and 15th of Aug is National Day
> 
> regards


15th Aug is our Independence Day while 26th Jan is Republic Day when the constitution came into force


----------



## ykps

ExpatOnTheRoad said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Just submitted my EOI with the infamous 2611 group. My signature is under-signed.
> 
> I got +ve ACS with RPL application as I had a non-ICT degree. Needless to say, the ACS did what they do and ripped off 6 years of my highly relevant experience (ACS having considered the same relevant as part of RPL application).
> I have mentioned all of that experience as being relevant to my occupation, claiming points during the process.
> 
> My question to the group is whether I would be provided opportunity to discuss this relevant experience by the CO or not ??
> 
> Thanks
> ExpatOnTheRoad
> 
> 261111|189|Skills:24 Jan 14|IELTS:27 July 13|EOI:26 Jan 14|65|Invite:??|Visa:??|CO:??|PCC:??|Meds:??|Visa grant:??


Frankly, your case is most likely to be rejected. Because, you will get an invite immediately since you claimed 65 points, but when it comes to the CO, you will end up with 60 points. 

All depends on the CO. I heard that some COs directly reject the visa application while there was a case where the CO considered to reduce five points and still grant visa.


----------



## sachinm01

any luck??
its 12:00 AM in Australia.


----------



## ykps

Hi Guys, Please let us know once you receive your invite. We juniors are awaiting your results more eagerly than ours :fingerscrossed:


----------



## lvonline

lvonline said:


> This is the probables list for today's round, although I doubt if the applied date moves beyond 20th Aug.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> reddy84-------------189-----2613**-----60-----14-Aug-2013
> ssaifuddin----------189-----261313-----60-----15-Aug-2013
> xoxz----------------189-----261312-----60-----16-Aug-2013
> tracekd-------------189-----261313-----60-----16-Aug-2013
> Ann121-------------189-----2613**-----60-----19-Aug-2013
> jiser911------------189-----261313-----60-----23-Aug-2013
> Pink7231-----------189-----261311-----60-----23-Aug-2013
> yuri_gagari --------189-----261313-----60-----26-Aug-2013
> sachinm01---------189-----2613**-----60-----31-Aug-2013
> lvonline------------189-----261313-----60-----31-Aug-2013
> maq_qatar---------189-----261312-----60-----31-Aug-2013
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Guys, please keep us posted if anyone gets invite. There was very very slight movement for 60 pointers in the first round of this month. If similar thing happens today, I am afraid all our calculations of getting an invite at a certain date will get a toss out of the window. :fingerscrossed:


I guess Saif might have got his invite... Guys pls update if anyone got an invite.


----------



## prefetcher

Hi all,

I got my invite today. Thanks everyone for the help!!

P


----------



## lvonline

prefetcher said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my invite today. Thanks everyone for the help!!
> 
> P


Congrats... when is your submission date?


----------



## ssaifuddin

Hi All

I got my invite. A feeling can't be express with words.

Note to Sathiya: Please fasten your seat belt, I am going to ask so many questions.

Best wishes and thanks to all.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## lvonline

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got my invite. A feeling can't be express with words.
> 
> Note to Sathiya: Please fasten your seat belt, I am going to ask so many questions.
> 
> Best wishes and thanks to all.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


Congrats Saif bhai.... No wonder yours was sure shot!


----------



## shakz

Hi guys!!! Got the invite


----------



## ykps

*Timelines*

Hey Guys, Kindly provide your timelines with your posts so that we know your details like EOI date, points etc.

Thanks.


----------



## prseeker

prefetcher said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my invite today. Thanks everyone for the help!!
> 
> P





ssaifuddin said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got my invite. A feeling can't be express with words.
> 
> Note to Sathiya: Please fasten your seat belt, I am going to ask so many questions.
> 
> Best wishes and thanks to all.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin





shakz said:


> Hi guys!!! Got the invite


Congratulations Guys and Best of Luck with Visa Filing 

Can you guys tell when exactly you got invite


----------



## sachinm01

i have not got


----------



## lvonline

ykps said:


> Hey Guys, Kindly provide your timelines with your posts so that we know your details like EOI date, points etc.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes...And that would give us an insight into the approximate date upto which invites are sent...


----------



## prefetcher

lvonline said:


> Yes...And that would give us an insight into the approximate date upto which invites are sent...


Submitted with 65 points for 261313 on Jan 18th.


----------



## lvonline

sachinm01 said:


> i have not got


Me too.. So 31st aug applicants are not invited. Eager to see the last date of EOI submissions for 60 pointers who got an invite.


----------



## jiser911

No invite for me so must have been less than 9 days


----------



## ssaifuddin

prseeker said:


> Congratulations Guys and Best of Luck with Visa Filing
> 
> Can you guys tell when exactly you got invite


I got invite at 12:12am. Approx after 12 minute


----------



## lvonline

jiser911 said:


> No invite for me so must have been less than 9 days


Ohh!! This means yet again the 60 pointers moved at a 'snail' pace!! This isn't encouraging pattern!!


----------



## sachinm01

reddy84-------------189-----2613**-----60-----14-Aug-2013
ssaifuddin----------189-----261313-----60-----15-Aug-2013
xoxz----------------189-----261312-----60-----16-Aug-2013
tracekd-------------189-----261313-----60-----16-Aug-2013
Ann121-------------189-----2613**-----60-----19-Aug-2013
jiser911------------189-----261313-----60-----23-Aug-2013
Pink7231-----------189-----261311-----60-----23-Aug-2013
yuri_gagari --------189-----261313-----60-----26-Aug-2013
sachinm01---------189-----2613**-----60-----31-Aug-2013
lvonline------------189-----261313-----60-----31-Aug-2013
maq_qatar---------189-----261312-----60-----31-Aug-2013
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Red one must have not got in this round


----------



## jiser911

sachinm01 said:


> reddy84-------------189-----2613**-----60-----14-Aug-2013
> ssaifuddin----------189-----261313-----60-----15-Aug-2013
> xoxz----------------189-----261312-----60-----16-Aug-2013
> tracekd-------------189-----261313-----60-----16-Aug-2013
> Ann121-------------189-----2613**-----60-----19-Aug-2013
> jiser911------------189-----261313-----60-----23-Aug-2013
> Pink7231-----------189-----261311-----60-----23-Aug-2013
> yuri_gagari --------189-----261313-----60-----26-Aug-2013
> sachinm01---------189-----2613**-----60-----31-Aug-2013
> lvonline------------189-----261313-----60-----31-Aug-2013
> maq_qatar---------189-----261312-----60-----31-Aug-2013
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Red one must have not got in this round


You can make my name red also


----------



## lvonline

reddy84-------------189-----2613**-----60-----14-Aug-2013
ssaifuddin----------189-----261313-----60-----15-Aug-2013
xoxz----------------189-----261312-----60-----16-Aug-2013
tracekd-------------189-----261313-----60-----16-Aug-2013
Ann121-------------189-----2613**-----60-----19-Aug-2013
jiser911------------189-----261313-----60-----23-Aug-2013
Pink7231-----------189-----261311-----60-----23-Aug-2013
yuri_gagari --------189-----261313-----60-----26-Aug-2013
sachinm01---------189-----2613**-----60-----31-Aug-2013
lvonline------------189-----261313-----60-----31-Aug-2013
maq_qatar---------189-----261312-----60-----31-Aug-2013

Thats the picture so far...


----------



## sachinm01

reddy84-------------189-----2613**-----60-----14-Aug-2013
ssaifuddin----------189-----261313-----60-----15-Aug-2013
xoxz----------------189-----261312-----60-----16-Aug-2013
tracekd-------------189-----261313-----60-----16-Aug-2013
Ann121-------------189-----2613**-----60-----19-Aug-2013
jiser911------------189-----261313-----60-----23-Aug-2013
Pink7231-----------189-----261311-----60-----23-Aug-2013
yuri_gagari --------189-----261313-----60-----26-Aug-2013
sachinm01---------189-----2613**-----60-----31-Aug-2013
lvonline------------189-----261313-----60-----31-Aug-2013
maq_qatar---------189-----261312-----60-----31-Aug-2013

Updated.


----------



## Rizwan125

489 EOI 13 DEC Mechanical Engineer with 60 points???


Anyone prior to this date


----------



## maq_qatar

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got my invite. A feeling can't be express with words.
> 
> Note to Sathiya: Please fasten your seat belt, I am going to ask so many questions.
> 
> Best wishes and thanks to all.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


Badhai ho saif, Enjoy and all the best for further process


----------



## mady123

489 Family SPONSORED. Eoi submitted on 30 Dec with 60 points. No invitation yet.


----------



## maq_qatar

sachinm01 said:


> reddy84-------------189-----2613**-----60-----14-Aug-2013
> ssaifuddin----------189-----261313-----60-----15-Aug-2013
> xoxz----------------189-----261312-----60-----16-Aug-2013
> tracekd-------------189-----261313-----60-----16-Aug-2013
> Ann121-------------189-----2613**-----60-----19-Aug-2013
> jiser911------------189-----261313-----60-----23-Aug-2013
> Pink7231-----------189-----261311-----60-----23-Aug-2013
> yuri_gagari --------189-----261313-----60-----26-Aug-2013
> sachinm01---------189-----2613**-----60-----31-Aug-2013
> lvonline------------189-----261313-----60-----31-Aug-2013
> maq_qatar---------189-----261312-----60-----31-Aug-2013
> 
> Updated.


I was expecting in feb first round so I am not shocked but I was thinking it will be at least yuri_gagri(26-Aug). 

Hi sachinm01/lvonline,
Hope we all will receive in next round.


----------



## ssaifuddin

Hi Seniors

By the grace of Allah I got an invite. Now I need a lot of help from you people.

After Clicking on apply now button. I got a screen that ask me to Login. I feel this is same ID and password as of EOI then I realize I have to create Immi Account.

After creating account the system is asking everything again. In the forum I read that I have to import the data from EOI account. Can someone explain me how to proceed.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## jiser911

maq_qatar said:


> I was expecting in feb first round so I am not shocked but I was thinking it will be at least yuri_gagri(26-Aug).
> 
> Hi sachinm01/lvonline,
> Hope we all will receive in next round.


I also wasn't expecting an invite also, just moving it for five days would already make me happy. If I won't get an invite next round I already waited for six months. If acs didn't require me to upload totally unrelated documents I would already received an invite the second round in December


----------



## lvonline

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi Seniors
> 
> By the grace of Allah I got an invite. Now I need a lot of help from you people.
> 
> After Clicking on apply now button. I got a screen that ask me to Login. I feel this is same ID and password as of EOI then I realize I have to create Immi Account.
> 
> After creating account the system is asking everything again. In the forum I read that I have to import the data from EOI account. Can someone explain me how to proceed.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


Saif, I think its best to post the query in 2013 visa applicants thread, because thats where invitees go there after getting an invite. And yes, thanks in advance as your experience would help us.


----------



## lvonline

maq_qatar said:


> I was expecting in feb first round so I am not shocked but I was thinking it will be at least yuri_gagri(26-Aug).
> 
> Hi sachinm01/lvonline,
> Hope we all will receive in next round.


I would be completing 8 years of ACS valid experience next week which means the system may hike my score by 5 points automatically. Not sure if it's really automated or I have to increase points. Either way an invite can be expected in next round.


----------



## maq_qatar

lvonline said:


> I would be completing 8 years of ACS valid experience next week which means the system may hike my score by 5 points automatically. Not sure if it's really automated or I have to increase points. Either way an invite can be expected in next round.


It will be auto, no worries. So definatly you will receive an invitation in next round.


----------



## reddy84

Hi all, finally the wait is over, I've received my invitation to apply for visa. 
Thanks all for supporting me and keeping up the +ve sprit... Cheers to everyone...


Eoi submission date 14th aug 2013 @1200pm Sydney time.
Visa class 189
Points :60
Software application analyst 311.


Cheers for all those u ve received invitations during this invitation round


----------



## Talha_

Got the invite!
EOI Submitted 26th Jan
Invite 27th Jan
Points 65


----------



## Talha_

maq_qatar said:


> It will be auto, no worries. So definatly you will receive an invitation in next round.


Its a Green patch for 65 point EOIs, you will get it in next round!


----------



## maq_qatar

Any one from belwo list, please update if you receive invite

xoxz----------------189-----261312-----60-----16-Aug-2013
tracekd-------------189-----261313-----60-----16-Aug-2013
Ann121--------------189-----2613**-----60-----19-Aug-2013


----------



## maq_qatar

Talha_ said:


> Its a Green patch for 65 point EOIs, you will get it in next round!


congr8s


----------



## jpspringall

rt00021 said:


> Congrats! Which category?


rt00021, Surely with 65 points, you got an instant invite?

James


----------



## Talha_

rt00021 said:


> Congrats! Which category?


Thanks 
The category is 261313


----------



## prseeker

Hi Guys , 

I submitted EOI with 60 points under 263111 . When should I expect an invite ? I filed EOI on 22nd Jan 2014


----------



## Ozbabe

Congrats to all who got invites this round.

Best wishes for next phase


----------



## sakthi_k

rt00021 said:


> 261313 seems to be moving much faster than 261111/12. What say, guys?


Absolutely. Even I didn't get my invite. Job code: 261111 & visa date of effect: 4th Oct '13.


----------



## emerald89

When we submit EOI, for the working experience, do you only enter ACS skilled working experience or total working experience to claim the point.

Example, if I have 5 yrs total working experience but ACS assessed 3 yrs as skilled. What do I enter to claim the point; 5 or 3?



maq_qatar said:


> It will be auto, no worries. So definatly you will receive an invitation in next round.


----------



## deven_123

Hello lads..
Can some one please share the link to the spreadsheet to update timelines..thanks


----------



## emerald89

Congrats! Which code did you apply for?



Talha_ said:


> Got the invite!
> EOI Submitted 26th Jan
> Invite 27th Jan
> Points 65


----------



## Vasu G

sakthi_k said:


> Absolutely. Even I didn't get my invite. Job code: 261111 & visa date of effect: 4th Oct '13.


This is because, 2611 occupation is almost done for this year 1324/1380. So I think it would be difficult to get invite early even if you have 65 points. Hope for the best. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gsingh

End of Road for Me 

I required an invitation before 15th Feb to stay in the race, but alas its not gonna happen. These last two rounds results have crushed my hopes and all my hard work in securing 7 each in IELTS and subsequent long wait for ACS and EOI have gone down the drain. Directionless and feeling sad


----------



## huzefa85

gsingh said:


> End of Road for Me
> 
> I required an invitation before 15th Feb to stay in the race, but alas its not gonna happen. These last two rounds results have crushed my hopes and all my hard work in securing 7 each in IELTS and subsequent long wait for ACS and EOI have gone down the drain. Directionless and feeling sad


Hey gsingh,

Can you put down your points breakup for EOI. Am sure some1 in the forum can definitely guide you.

Frankly all of us are a bit disheartened by the speed the invite queue is moving. But that is what this forum is for, at any point you feel you are stuck, some1 from the forum always helps out.

Put down your points, am sure some1 will be able to guide you on what are your options now.


----------



## gsingh

huzefa85 said:


> Hey gsingh,
> 
> Can you put down your points breakup for EOI. Am sure some1 in the forum can definitely guide you.
> 
> Frankly all of us are a bit disheartened by the speed the invite queue is moving. But that is what this forum is for, at any point you feel you are stuck, some1 from the forum always helps out.
> 
> Put down your points, am sure some1 will be able to guide you on what are your options now.


Thanks Huzefa

Experience: 5 pts (6 years, ACS deducted 2 years)
Age: 30 (till 15th Feb)
IELTS: 10 pts
Qualification: 15 pts

I am single, so no spouse points.


----------



## huzefa85

gsingh said:


> Thanks Huzefa
> 
> Experience: 5 pts (6 years, ACS deducted 2 years)
> Age: 30 (till 15th Feb)
> IELTS: 10 pts
> Qualification: 15 pts
> 
> I am single, so no spouse points.


You can try for 8 in IELTS. 
Another option is to wait till July, some of the states will open the state sponsorship. That can get you 5 extra points.


----------



## lvonline

gsingh said:


> Thanks Huzefa
> 
> Experience: 5 pts (6 years, ACS deducted 2 years) *You have to wait for two years but then your IELTS and ACS would expire *
> Age: 30 (till 15th Feb) *Wish you could have applied a little earlier.*
> IELTS: 10 pts *Can be increased if you get 8 in all modules of IELTS. Easier said than done!! That's the option left for you now*
> Qualification: 15 pts *Don't see how this can be increased*
> 
> I am single, so no spouse points. *Yeah, getting married this year and adding your spouse might just help you at the right time. If you have crossed 25, its right time to think about your marriage...*


My opinion in above quote. All the best!! You still have door open, albeit a faint one.


----------



## gsingh

Thanks Huzefa and Lvonline.


----------



## psrao123

I may not be able to control or accentuate g.singh's sadness but would try to address some other point here...

The snail pace of 261313 ....
Going by the EOI invitation track for the past rounds, one thing is visible.
During the August and September the density of 65 pointers is so high that even a single 60 pointer invitation is not received. Similar lines, one can expect the density of 60 during august and september.

Hope the situation catches speed once it passes the mid september patch that wud be till end of march.


----------



## Rizwan125

*489 Family Sponsered EOI*

Experts I Apply for 489 as Mechanical Engineer with 60 points

As per

16 Dec Results EOI invited upto 11 Dec with 60 cut-off points
13 jan Results EOI invited upto 11 jan with 65 cut-off points
27 jan Results Waiting---------------------

As i understand due to australian graduates and 1 mnth invitation gap between dec and january all 65 points got invite--

but i am worried abt yesterday night invitation round???

bcz i submitted EOI on 13 Dec....with 60 points

Occupational Ceiling 2040
Filled 890

DIAC las 2 rounds are just killing...Any Expert opinion

Regards


----------



## expatingtoaus

Hi Folks, 
I am very excited to announce that I received an invite today for applying for visa.
I must have got lucky to get my application picked up during today's skill select round.

Summary :
ACS Applied - 5th Oct 2013.
ACS Assessment received - 16th Jan 2014
IELTS - Test given on 12th Nov, results - L 7.5, R 7.5, W 7, S 7.
EOI Submitted - 17th jan 2014 with 65 points for 2613 Code.
Invite Received - 27th jan 2014.

Will apply for Visa within next 2 weeks.

Can anyone in the same situation lemme know how long would it take now to get a visa once applied ?


----------



## multiple_visa_holder

huzefa85 said:


> You can try for 8 in IELTS.
> Another option is to wait till July, some of the states will open the state sponsorship. That can get you 5 extra points.


Try for ielts 7, no need to.lose hope. anyway your ielts going to expire so try for 7.
Get your acs renewed or may be assessed under a different category(fast moving).

A friend got his acs assessed in different category & got SS. 
30 yrs of age is not a roadblock, keep trying ielts. 
You can join some training institure to improve your score or do self study. It is not that difficult.


----------



## greeniearun

Congratulations expatingtoaus


----------



## lvonline

expatingtoaus said:


> Hi Folks,
> I am very excited to announce that I received an invite today for applying for visa.
> I must have got lucky to get my application picked up during today's skill select round.
> 
> Summary :
> ACS Applied - 5th Oct 2013.
> ACS Assessment received - 16th Jan 2014
> IELTS - Test given on 12th Nov, results - L 7.5, R 7.5, W 7, S 7.
> EOI Submitted - 17th jan 2014 with 65 points for 2613 Code.
> Invite Received - 27th jan 2014.
> 
> Will apply for Visa within next 2 weeks.
> 
> Can anyone in the same situation lemme know how long would it take now to get a visa once applied ?


Congrats!! You aren't lucky to get your application picked up. You deserved it!! 65 points is a guaranteed invite in the present context.


----------



## expatingtoaus

greeniearun said:


> Congratulations expatingtoaus


Thanks greeniearun,
Can you please share me your experiences, so that i can follow your guidelines to apply for the Visa & anticipate the dates as to when i might a grant.


----------



## expatingtoaus

lvonline said:


> Congrats!! You aren't lucky to get your application picked up. You deserved it!! 65 points is a guaranteed invite in the present context.


Thanks Ivonline,
With the number of slots open for 2613, and during the last round 60 pointers were considered, i thought that it would atleast take 2-3 rounds to get my application picked up, so in that way i guess i got lucky 

Can you please share me your experiences, at to how long it might take to get a visa grant if i apply for visa within next 2 weeks.


----------



## greeniearun

Hi Seniors... I was wondering about these two questions...

1)I go to Australia on a 189 Software engineer PR, is it mandatory I should work on similiar Jobs ? What if I do painting for a living. Is it an offense ? 

2) The dependent whom I take with my 189 visa can work in Australia ? Are there any restrictions on it ? 


Thanks in advance...


----------



## expatingtoaus

greeniearun said:


> Hi Seniors... I was wondering about these two questions...
> 
> 1)I go to Australia on a 189 Software engineer PR, is it mandatory I should work on similiar Jobs ? What if I do painting for a living. Is it an offense ?
> 
> 2) The dependent whom I take with my 189 visa can work in Australia ? Are there any restrictions on it ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Hi Greeniearun,
1)Nope there is no such restrictions, Once we get the label printed, we can apply for whatever jobs we think we are eligible of, we are free to work in the field of our interest.
2) And yes your dependent will also have a PR, and will hold the same eligibility as you, so yes they can work.


----------



## prseeker

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I submitted EOI with 60 points under 263111 . When should I expect an invite ? I filed EOI on 22nd Jan 2014


Anybody?


----------



## Rizwan125

Rizwan125 said:


> Experts I Apply for 489 as Mechanical Engineer with 60 points
> 
> As per
> 
> 16 Dec Results EOI invited upto 11 Dec with 60 cut-off points
> 13 jan Results EOI invited upto 11 jan with 65 cut-off points
> 27 jan Results Waiting---------------------
> 
> As i understand due to australian graduates and 1 mnth invitation gap between dec and january all 65 points got invite--
> 
> but i am worried abt yesterday night invitation round???
> 
> bcz i submitted EOI on 13 Dec....with 60 points
> 
> Occupational Ceiling 2040
> Filled 890
> 
> DIAC las 2 rounds are just killing...Any Expert opinion
> 
> Regards


Replyyy


----------



## VChiri

Rizwan125 said:


> Replyyy


I guess no one is understanding where this massive flux of 65 pointers came from in the new year and the shift in invitation dates


----------



## greeniearun

expatingtoaus said:


> Thanks greeniearun,
> Can you please share me your experiences, so that i can follow your guidelines to apply for the Visa & anticipate the dates as to when i might a grant.


You are my senior boss... I'm still waiting for my Invite


----------



## bravo189

*Reg: 189 application filling*

Hi Guys,

I got the invitation  ( EOI applied date 15-aug-2013, invite: 27 Jan 2014)

I have few queries on 189 application filling:

1. In the Employment section, I have entered 2 rows. 
1--> My Australian Employment is 5 years and above ( 15 points). and I Selected Yes and choose "5 years in the past 10 year" in the Duration of Australian Employment. All good no issues 
2--> My Indian Employment was 1 year 11months, though I cannot use it for any points, I have included that in my EOI and said it was in occupation list. So I have listed in 189 application. But the problem is, when I select yes to "Duration of overseas employment" and I couldn't see the option to select < 3 years. What should I do? If I didn't include in the application this might contradict my eoi data. What should I do?

2. In the Employment section, shall i put positions in the short form since the characters are limited. ? e.g. Instead of Assistant Systems Engineer/Information Technology Analyst/ Assistant Consultant to ASE/ITA/ASC?

3. In the Employment Section, I could see only 300 characters to fill my duties. Shall I cut short and brief the duties which i have mentioned employment reference letter?

4. In the "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence? " Since I stay in Australia, my usual country of residence would be Australia,. Prior to Australia I stayed only in India, so I should enter my India address only right? 

Awaiting for your reply.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## bravehart

*Invited*

I got the invitation yesterday ! I applied on 15th Jan and got the mail on 00:30 am Australia time on 27th Jan. I had claimed 65 points.


----------



## Vasu G

Hi All,

I have an interesting question. As the new quota opens in July'14, what about the people who submitted their EOI before July'14and still waiting for invitation ? Will they be considered for the new list or how would these people get invited , I mean based on their lodged year or will through out each year ? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## zameer.ise

Vasu G said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an interesting question. As the new quota opens in July'14, what about the people who submitted their EOI before July'14and still waiting for invitation ? Will they be considered for the new list or how would these people get invited , I mean based on their lodged year or will through out each year ?
> Thanks in advance.



Hello Vasu G,

Good question, Even I am curious to know how DAIC will consider invitations for people who have submitted their visa request before July'14. 

Experts can share their views.


----------



## greeniearun

zameer.ise said:


> Hello Vasu G,
> 
> Good question, Even I am curious to know how DAIC will consider invitations for people who have submitted their visa request before July'14.
> 
> Experts can share their views.


Yes they will consider. Your eoi would be active for two years


----------



## expatingtoaus

zameer.ise said:


> Hello Vasu G,
> 
> Good question, Even I am curious to know how DAIC will consider invitations for people who have submitted their visa request before July'14.
> 
> Experts can share their views.


People who have submitted their visa request before July 14, will still fall under the rule that was established for the year Jul 13-Jul 14.
The new rules will not be applicable for those who submit it before July 14.


----------



## rakheshpm

Hi all,

I submitted my EOI for subclass 189 in late December, 60 points. I am a 26-year old chemical engineer based in the UK. Reading on this forum, it looks like I have missed the cut this time around (as I have not been invited to apply). Does this mean I have to wait until July and hope for the best? Does anybody have any recommendations for what to do in the meantime to improve my chances? Points breakdown as follows:

Age: 30
IELTS (7.5, 8.5, 8.5, 9.0): 10
Degree: 15
Experience: 5

Thank you for this great resource. I hope those that are waiting receive their invitations!

Rakhesh


----------



## zameer.ise

expatingtoaus said:


> People who have submitted their visa request before July 14, will still fall under the rule that was established for the year Jul 13-Jul 14.
> The new rules will not be applicable for those who submit it before July 14.


Hi expatingtoaus,

Thanks for your reply . This information makes me little relaxed. May I know where do you got above information, Can you please share link where I can refer the same 

Thanks Again,
Jameer


----------



## Sam2304

rakheshpm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for subclass 189 in late December, 60 points. I am a 26-year old chemical engineer based in the UK. Reading on this forum, it looks like I have missed the cut this time around (as I have not been invited to apply). Does this mean I have to wait until July and hope for the best? Does anybody have any recommendations for what to do in the meantime to improve my chances? Points breakdown as follows:
> 
> Age: 30
> IELTS (7.5, 8.5, 8.5, 9.0): 10
> Degree: 15
> Experience: 5
> 
> Thank you for this great resource. I hope those that are waiting receive their invitations!
> 
> Rakhesh


You can try to improve your IELTS score which will increase your points by 10 if you manage to score overall 8


----------



## Ann121

Hi,
Happy to announce that I got an invitation today...Not so excited as I have been waiting since long and was expecting to get invite last year.
I applied for EOI on 19th Aug 2013 for visa 189 as a developer programmer with total of 60 points and IELTS all 7 except writing was 7.5

They ask me to submit application in 60 days starting from today. Lets see i will try best to do it sooner though.

CHeerrrrrrrrrrrssssssss!!:violin:


----------



## rakheshpm

Sam2304 said:


> You can try to improve your IELTS score which will increase your points by 10 if you manage to score overall 8


Thank you! When is the next round of invitations and how often do they occur?

Thanks,
Rakhesh


----------



## Vasu G

rakheshpm said:


> Thank you! When is the next round of invitations and how often do they occur?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rakhesh


For 2nd and 4th monday of every month for the remaining year they will have rounds of invitations.


----------



## yuri_gagari

Ann121 said:


> Hi,
> Happy to announce that I got an invitation today...Not so excited as I have been waiting since long and was expecting to get invite last year.
> I applied for EOI on 19th Aug 2013 for visa 189 as a developer programmer with total of 60 points and IELTS all 7 except writing was 7.5
> 
> They ask me to submit application in 60 days starting from today. Lets see i will try best to do it sooner though.
> 
> CHeerrrrrrrrrrrssssssss!!:violin:



Congrats !!!
Thanks for the update... much appreciate , at least we know we are cleared till 19th august 2013 !!!


----------



## Ragan

Hello Everyone,

Please someone can guide what is the process of getting invite under SS.

In my case i have filed EOI u/s 189 (60 pts) and 190 (65 pts) but havent sent any doc to VIC.

Please suggest how much time does VIC take to respond.

Thanks in advance


----------



## emerald89

IF I were you, I would apply for state sponsorship to get 5 more points. 



gsingh said:


> Thanks Huzefa
> 
> Experience: 5 pts (6 years, ACS deducted 2 years)
> Age: 30 (till 15th Feb)
> IELTS: 10 pts
> Qualification: 15 pts
> 
> I am single, so no spouse points.


----------



## Deepshikha

Hi,

What is the invitation waiting time with 65 points for 2613 right now ? I can see from the previous posts that it is almost the next invitation cycle after applying the EOI.

Please suggest.

Regards,
DS


----------



## Deepshikha

Hi,

Can seniors please suggest on my below described confusing scenario 

*Professional Year Completion* : I haven’t yet claimed any points for the professional experience in Australia which I will be completing on 5th February’ 14. The same experience is not assessed by ACS as well as I didn’t mention about my current while applying for the ACS. 

So my question is, Can I right now claim those 5 points though I will be completing 1 yr on 5th feb – keeping in mind that until I will receive the invitation I would have completed an year. OR I can only claim these points once I have completed an year ??

Many Thanks


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Deepshikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can seniors please suggest on my below described confusing scenario
> 
> Professional Year Completion : I haven&#146;t yet claimed any points for the professional experience in Australia which I will be completing on 5th February&#146; 14. The same experience is not assessed by ACS as well as I didn&#146;t mention about my current while applying for the ACS.
> 
> So my question is, Can I right now claim those 5 points though I will be completing 1 yr on 5th feb &#150; keeping in mind that until I will receive the invitation I would have completed an year. OR I can only claim these points once I have completed an year ??
> 
> Many Thanks


You cannot claim points for something which has not happened.
After 5th Feb, edit your eoi and it will increase your points tally.

However I am not sure whether you need to get assessment done or not for it, request you please check the FAQ of skillselect.

Always keep in mind to not claim points for something which is not 100% sure. As CO has discretion to accept or reject any claim that you make.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Deepshikha

Nishant Dundas said:


> You cannot claim points for something which has not happened.
> After 5th Feb, edit your eoi and it will increase your points tally.
> 
> However I am not sure whether you need to get assessment done or not for it, request you please check the FAQ of skillselect.
> 
> Always keep in mind to not claim points for something which is not 100% sure. As CO has discretion to accept or reject any claim that you make.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum



Yes, that seems logical. I can’t claim points until I have achieved those so I will think of claiming this after 5th. Also, I called up the immigration department to clarify if I can claim even if the experience is not assessed by ACS – on which they told me that ACS assessment is not the mandatory criteria and until you have strong proofs to justify your work, it shouldn’t be a problem but again that depends on the CO.

They anyway looked convincing about I can still claim those points until I can prove it strongly. So, I think I should go ahead claiming these points as now I have all the necessary documents – employment reference letter, offer letter, payslips etc. 

Please suggest.

Regards,
Ds


----------



## greeniearun

Deepshikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the invitation waiting time with 65 points for 2613 right now ? I can see from the previous posts that it is almost the next invitation cycle after applying the EOI.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Regards,
> DS


Yup... Next cycle... Enjoy  That's second monday of Feb.


----------



## greeniearun

Hey All !! How have you planned your trip ?

Would you quit your job and go AUS once you get a PR (OR) wait with the current organization and will look for AUS opportunities ? 

Thanks


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Deepshikha said:


> Yes, that seems logical. I can&#146;t claim points until I have achieved those so I will think of claiming this after 5th. Also, I called up the immigration department to clarify if I can claim even if the experience is not assessed by ACS &#150; on which they told me that ACS assessment is not the mandatory criteria and until you have strong proofs to justify your work, it shouldn&#146;t be a problem but again that depends on the CO.
> 
> They anyway looked convincing about I can still claim those points until I can prove it strongly. So, I think I should go ahead claiming these points as now I have all the necessary documents &#150; employment reference letter, offer letter, payslips etc.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Regards,
> Ds


Why can't you get it assessed just to be on safer side.
Am sure they must be having an Express assessment option.
My only concern is it shouldn't happen that things go negatively.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## huzefa85

Ann121 said:


> Hi,
> Happy to announce that I got an invitation today...Not so excited as I have been waiting since long and was expecting to get invite last year.
> I applied for EOI on 19th Aug 2013 for visa 189 as a developer programmer with total of 60 points and IELTS all 7 except writing was 7.5
> 
> They ask me to submit application in 60 days starting from today. Lets see i will try best to do it sooner though.
> 
> CHeerrrrrrrrrrrssssssss!!:violin:



Congrats Ann 

And thanks for mentioning that on the forum. Now we are at least sure that invitations were sent up to 19 august.


----------



## greeniearun

hey all... one quick question... I'm married.. If I don't include her in my EOI will it be easy to add her once I get a PR ? How much would be the waiting time then ? 

Thanks


----------



## Sam2304

greeniearun said:


> hey all... one quick question... I'm married.. If I don't include her in my EOI will it be easy to add her once I get a PR ? How much would be the waiting time then ?
> 
> Thanks


I think it is easy to add her now with your application. Adding her later means extra paper work and process. Also there is no change in waiting time if you include her now or later.


----------



## zameer.ise

zameer.ise said:


> Hi expatingtoaus,
> 
> Thanks for your reply . This information makes me little relaxed. May I know where do you got above information, Can you please share link where I can refer the same
> 
> Thanks Again,
> Jameer



[ Re posting as I didn't see any update on above query ]

Hello Experts,

Please share your thoughts on above query.

Regards,
Jameer


----------



## bravehart

Deepshikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the invitation waiting time with 65 points for 2613 right now ? I can see from the previous posts that it is almost the next invitation cycle after applying the EOI.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Regards,
> DS


Right now for 65 points, they are sending the invitations on the first day itself. I got myself the same day.


----------



## bravehart

*Query on location of job*

Hi Experts,

I have a query.
I have worked in my current organization for 9 years.Due to the rotational job, sometimes i was in india and sometimes in UK. Overall till now i have been in India for around 4.5 years and in UK for 4.5 years. Currently i am in UK.In my Skills assessment ,the location of the complete duration i filled as UK since there have been so much shunting around. I got a positive assessment.

As in the assessment, i filled the complete duration as UK in my EOI. Now when i am filling the visa application, again i have to provide the location.So should i provide that as UK or give a detailed breakup. I am asking this question as i have to attach all the payslips, so some of them are Indian and some are those of UK.

Will location be an important factor?


----------



## Sam2304

bravehart said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have a query.
> I have worked in my current organization for 9 years.Due to the rotational job, sometimes i was in india and sometimes in UK. Overall till now i have been in India for around 4.5 years and in UK for 4.5 years. Currently i am in UK.In my Skills assessment ,the location of the complete duration i filled as UK since there have been so much shunting around. I got a positive assessment.
> 
> As in the assessment, i filled the complete duration as UK in my EOI. Now when i am filling the visa application, again i have to provide the location.So should i provide that as UK or give a detailed breakup. I am asking this question as i have to attach all the payslips, so some of them are Indian and some are those of UK.
> 
> Will location be an important factor?


Basically location info is needed for police clearance. So you need to give pcc from uk and salary slips of uk during that time. Also 2-3 salary slips are needed for a year and form 16. If your majority time was in uk during that year you can just mention uk.


----------



## pappu123

rt00021 said:


> My profile is mentioned in signature below. If the quota of 261112 gets exhausted, will be in the queue automatically for the next year on priority? When will the next year invites start.. July 2014? In between, may there be a change in ceiling for each category or some categories may get removed from the list? What is the risk factor?


Hi,

I have also submitted the EOI on 26th Dec 2013. 

Any body who got the invitation for this code, Please share with us.


----------



## Vasu G

rt00021 said:


> My profile is mentioned in signature below. If the quota of 261112 gets exhausted, will be in the queue automatically for the next year on priority? When will the next year invites start.. July 2014? In between, may there be a change in ceiling for each category or some categories may get removed from the list? What is the risk factor?


I don't know exactly whether the people who are in queue will be considered for the next year i.e july 2014, myself posted similar question few days back no replies as of now. 
There may be or may not be a change in ceiling or some categories may or may not be removed from SOL/CSOL for the next year. We have wait till july to find out answers. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## bravehart

Sam2304 said:


> Basically location info is needed for police clearance. So you need to give pcc from uk and salary slips of uk during that time. Also 2-3 salary slips are needed for a year and form 16. If your majority time was in uk during that year you can just mention uk.


Thanks !
So what do you suggest ..should i create one row for every year where the location is changed ?
In my EOI , i have just created a single row for the entire period with UK location.


----------



## Vasu G

Vasu G said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an interesting question. As the new quota opens in July'14, what about the people who submitted their EOI before July'14and still waiting for invitation ? Will they be considered for the new list or how would these people get invited , I mean based on their lodged year or will through out each year ?
> Thanks in advance.


Can any one answer my above question ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Vasu G said:


> Can any one answer my above question ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Default
Quote:
Originally Posted by Vasu G View Post
Hi All,

I have an interesting question. As the new quota opens in July'14, what about the people who submitted their EOI before July'14and still waiting for invitation ? Will they be considered for the new list or how would these people get invited , I mean based on their lodged year or will through out each year ? 
Thanks in advance.
Can any one answer my above question ?

Thanks in advance.

hi vasu, the answer is simple. Your eoi will be carry forwarded to next program year and in case new occupation list announced by DIBP has your occupation, then based on points scores, competition and or new selection rules that may be implemented by DIBp, you may receive invitation. However, the number of seats allotted for your group code may be tuned according to the scope for your sector in upcoming year and this rule is applicable for all occupational codes. 

The selection is purely based on the total points of candidates, first of all. if two candidates clash with each other having same points, then the one with prior eoi lodging date will be invited first and then the later one. if prorata will be employed by dibp again in the upcoming program year also, then only equal number of invites will be issued per invite round in which case a fixed number of top scoring candidates will be invited in every round. Hope you got answer to your question.


----------



## bravehart

Hi sathiyaseelan,

I have few queries in filling my visa application,
Can you help me out.

1)National Identity documents - Will Passport do ?There is no mention of passport in the dropdown. Should i select 'National identity document' and enter passport details
2)Usual country of residence - right now i am in UK for past 2 years but i will go to india in April.
So should i put here UK or India ? All my current contact details are of UK only. Out of past 5 years , i have been in UK for 4 years.
3)Non-migrating dependent family members - Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not
Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents? - Do i need to mention my parents here even though they aren't dependent on me?
4) Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months? - I haven't done so, so is it ok to put 'No' here and then get the Meds done one CO asks?
5) Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application? -
I have been employed for 10 years but ACS had deducted 4 years which makes it 6 years so should i select '5 years out of 10 years' or '8 years out of 10 years' from dropdown?
6)Is this employment related to the nominated position? - i have got 10 years of experience but ACS deducted 4 years 
so should i enter all the 10 years of experience and put relevant experience as 6 years and 4 years as not relevant (though it is in the same field)
7) Spouse experience - I am not claiming points for my spouse even though she is employed, so should i fill her employment details or is it fine if i don't fill as she hasn't got the relieving letters from her previous organizations
so if any document is needed later on for her proof of employment then i may not be able to provide
8) Spouse functional english - My wife hasn't given IELTS but she has got a letter from her university that the medium of teaching was english.
Where should i attach this letter ? 
9) In some of the threads, it is mentioned to upload evidence of age .At what stage is that required ? because i didn't get that question while filling the application. And is the Passport ok as an evidence or do i need to attach the high school marksheet ?
10) Degree- Do i just need to put the Bachelor degree and marksheet as proof of education beyond SSC or the high school and intermediate one as well?


----------



## Sam2304

bravehart said:


> Thanks !
> So what do you suggest ..should i create one row for every year where the location is changed ?
> In my EOI , i have just created a single row for the entire period with UK location.


Whats the breakup of ur stay in both countries


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Sathiyaa thanxx God u came back no one is motivating us,,everyone is losing hope can u plz throw light
> 
> I Apply for 489 as Mechanical Engineer with 60 points
> 
> As per
> 
> 16 Dec Results EOI invited upto 11 Dec with 60 cut-off points
> 13 jan Results EOI invited upto 11 jan with 65 cut-off points
> 27 jan Results Waiting---------------------
> 
> As per our last discussion due to australian graduates and 1 mnth invitation gap between dec and january all 65 points got invite--
> 
> but i am worried abt 27th januart invitation round???
> 
> bcz i submitted EOI on 13 Dec....with 60 points
> 
> Occupational Ceiling 2040
> Filled 890
> 
> DIAC las 2 rounds are just killing...
> 
> Plz Response Sathiyaa





bravehart said:


> Hi sathiyaseelan,
> 
> I have few queries in filling my visa application,
> Can you help me out.
> 
> 1)National Identity documents - Will Passport do ?There is no mention of passport in the dropdown. Should i select 'National identity document' and enter passport details
> 2)Usual country of residence - right now i am in UK for past 2 years but i will go to india in April.
> So should i put here UK or India ? All my current contact details are of UK only. Out of past 5 years , i have been in UK for 4 years.
> 3)Non-migrating dependent family members - Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not
> Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents? - Do i need to mention my parents here even though they aren't dependent on me?
> 4) Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months? - I haven't done so, so is it ok to put 'No' here and then get the Meds done one CO asks?
> 5) Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application? -
> I have been employed for 10 years but ACS had deducted 4 years which makes it 6 years so should i select '5 years out of 10 years' or '8 years out of 10 years' from dropdown?
> 6)Is this employment related to the nominated position? - i have got 10 years of experience but ACS deducted 4 years
> so should i enter all the 10 years of experience and put relevant experience as 6 years and 4 years as not relevant (though it is in the same field)
> 7) Spouse experience - I am not claiming points for my spouse even though she is employed, so should i fill her employment details or is it fine if i don't fill as she hasn't got the relieving letters from her previous organizations
> so if any document is needed later on for her proof of employment then i may not be able to provide
> 8) Spouse functional english - My wife hasn't given IELTS but she has got a letter from her university that the medium of teaching was english.
> Where should i attach this letter ?
> 9) In some of the threads, it is mentioned to upload evidence of age .At what stage is that required ? because i didn't get that question while filling the application. And is the Passport ok as an evidence or do i need to attach the high school marksheet ?
> 10) Degree- Do i just need to put the Bachelor degree and marksheet as proof of education beyond SSC or the high school and intermediate one as well?


Sathiya,
You have created your audience.... Clap.....

IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014


----------



## bravehart

Sam2304 said:


> Whats the breakup of ur stay in both countries


Its like

jan 2005- aug 2005 - india
aug2005- sep2006 - uk
oct2006-mar2007 india
mar2007-dec2007- uk
jan2008-dec2009 india
jan2010-dec2010 uk
jan2011- mar2012 india
apr2012- now -uk


----------



## Deepshikha

Nishant Dundas said:


> Why can't you get it assessed just to be on safer side.
> Am sure they must be having an Express assessment option.
> My only concern is it shouldn't happen that things go negatively.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks for the reply. As far as I am aware there are no express assessment options until your visa is about to expire. So if I apply for reassessment that is again going to take 3 months – and in coming 3 months I might receive invitation for 60 points only as I applied EOI 2 months back. So it wouldn’t be of any use to me, getting the reassessment done. 

Also, I am thinking why it should be a problem when I have all the documents to prove that I worked. I am not sure if it is worth taking this risk.


----------



## Deepshikha

bravehart said:


> Right now for 65 points, they are sending the invitations on the first day itself. I got myself the same day.


Thanks for the reply. Ok, so from same day I assume the nearest next invitation round (2nd and 4th monday of any month) :fingerscrossed:

Regards
Ds


----------



## Sam2304

bravehart said:


> Its like
> 
> jan 2005- aug 2005 - india
> aug2005- sep2006 - uk
> oct2006-mar2007 india
> mar2007-dec2007- uk
> jan2008-dec2009 india
> jan2010-dec2010 uk
> jan2011- mar2012 india
> apr2012- now -uk


I did suggest you create rows stating your stay in both countries as it is since your stay in both countries has been for a longer duration. Rather than CO thinking that you are trying to hide something, it is better to have a straightforward application. If your intermittent india visit would have been 1-2 months, it would have been ok to not mention it...but in your case it is 6 - 12 months


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Sathiyaa thanxx God u came back no one is motivating us,,everyone is losing hope can u plz throw light
> 
> I Apply for 489 as Mechanical Engineer with 60 points
> 
> As per
> 
> 16 Dec Results EOI invited upto 11 Dec with 60 cut-off points
> 13 jan Results EOI invited upto 11 jan with 65 cut-off points
> 27 jan Results Waiting---------------------
> 
> As per our last discussion due to australian graduates and 1 mnth invitation gap between dec and january all 65 points got invite--
> 
> but i am worried abt 27th januart invitation round???
> 
> bcz i submitted EOI on 13 Dec....with 60 points
> 
> Occupational Ceiling 2040
> Filled 890
> 
> DIAC las 2 rounds are just killing...
> 
> Plz Response Sathiyaa


hi rizwan and others, i actually have undergone lasic laser operation on my eyes on 22/01/2014 and as a result, i took rest for a while. in fact, doctors advised me not to spend much time on computer, TV and mobile phone though i break these rules sometimes. My frequency of visiting expat forum and offering comments will be gradually increased in 40-50 days. Until then, please give me some time to respond to your queries.

coming to your query, as i aforesaid earlier, with advent of completion of recent graduates and long gap, the point scores might have gone up. However, no need to panic as this will change for sure in 1 or 2 rounds. So, be optimistic about this trend, perhaps, you may get an invite in first round of February, 2014. As from now onwards invite rounds occurs without much gapp in between, the chances for low pointers to get invites are brighter. Cheers mate!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bravehart said:


> Hi sathiyaseelan,
> 
> I have few queries in filling my visa application,
> Can you help me out.
> 
> 1)National Identity documents - Will Passport do ?There is no mention of passport in the dropdown. Should i select 'National identity document' and enter passport details
> 2)Usual country of residence - right now i am in UK for past 2 years but i will go to india in April.
> So should i put here UK or India ? All my current contact details are of UK only. Out of past 5 years , i have been in UK for 4 years.
> 3)Non-migrating dependent family members - Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not
> Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents? - Do i need to mention my parents here even though they aren't dependent on me?
> 4) Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months? - I haven't done so, so is it ok to put 'No' here and then get the Meds done one CO asks?
> 5) Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application? -
> I have been employed for 10 years but ACS had deducted 4 years which makes it 6 years so should i select '5 years out of 10 years' or '8 years out of 10 years' from dropdown?
> 6)Is this employment related to the nominated position? - i have got 10 years of experience but ACS deducted 4 years
> so should i enter all the 10 years of experience and put relevant experience as 6 years and 4 years as not relevant (though it is in the same field)
> 7) Spouse experience - I am not claiming points for my spouse even though she is employed, so should i fill her employment details or is it fine if i don't fill as she hasn't got the relieving letters from her previous organizations
> so if any document is needed later on for her proof of employment then i may not be able to provide
> 8) Spouse functional english - My wife hasn't given IELTS but she has got a letter from her university that the medium of teaching was english.
> Where should i attach this letter ?
> 9) In some of the threads, it is mentioned to upload evidence of age .At what stage is that required ? because i didn't get that question while filling the application. And is the Passport ok as an evidence or do i need to attach the high school marksheet ?
> 10) Degree- Do i just need to put the Bachelor degree and marksheet as proof of education beyond SSC or the high school and intermediate one as well?


hi there, such a long queue of queries you posted (ha ha ha).

1. No national identity documents available for Indians at present and hence choose NO. i did the same.

2. UK, in your case, if you permenantly settled down there an visits india once a while in a year or so. India if the situation is reverse.

3. No need top mention them as they are not dependent on you.

4. yes, you are right. put "No" here.

5. 5 years out of 10 years

6. no need to mention first 4 years of work experience as you are not claiming points for them. However, if you wish, you may mention all 10 years of experience and so it is up to you. 

7. as you are not claiming points for your spouse, DIBP/Case officer will not ask evidences for her experience, so, chill out.

8. i guess, you could attach under depndent applicant-your wife's name on visa application page.

9. birth certificate or SSLC mark sheet is needed to be attached while lodging documents for visa application. This happens after you pay the visa fees and lodge the application.

10. put all your educational credentials starting from Degree, Diploma, 12th and 10th whichever applicable. You need to upload degree certificate, transcript, provisional certificate to prove your degree certificate's claims whereas for SSLC and HSC, mark sheets are fine enough.

Sathiya


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Hey guys,

I have a question.

I had filed my EOI yesterday i.e. 28/01, does invite happens on a particular day or a date of a month?? Can someone shed some light on this please?

Regards

Sanjeev


----------



## Sam2304

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> I had filed my EOI yesterday i.e. 28/01, does invite happens on a particular day or a date of a month?? Can someone shed some light on this please?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sanjeev


It happens on 2nd and 4th monday every month


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Sam2304 said:


> It happens on 2nd and 4th monday every month


Thanks Sam


----------



## greeniearun

*While filling EOI*

Hi Sathiya and Seniors....

I'm planning to include my spouse as dependent in 189.. So while filling EOI I mentioned 'Yes' for 'Are there any family members the spouse would include in future application' ... and said 1 member

But am confused by the next option 'Would the client be accompanied by the client' partner's in future application'... What does that mean ? Should I give yes or no... 

Next question - Once if someone gets PR and settle in Australia and then want's to bring his dependent how long the process would be ? What would be the waiting time ?

Thanks


----------



## expatingtoaus

greeniearun said:


> Hi Sathiya and Seniors....
> 
> I'm planning to include my spouse as dependent in 189.. So while filling EOI I mentioned 'Yes' for 'Are there any family members the spouse would include in future application' ... and said 1 member
> 
> But am confused by the next option 'Would the client be accompanied by the client' partner's in future application'... What does that mean ? Should I give yes or no...
> 
> Next question - Once if someone gets PR and settle in Australia and then want's to bring his dependent how long the process would be ? What would be the waiting time ?
> 
> Thanks


When you include your spouse in the application, both of them would get the PR at the same time.
And the answer for your question is yes, because when you apply for Visa, you will be applying at the same time for both of them.


----------



## sachinm01

gsingh said:


> Thanks Huzefa
> 
> Experience: 5 pts (6 years, ACS deducted 2 years)
> Age: 30 (till 15th Feb)
> IELTS: 10 pts
> Qualification: 15 pts
> 
> I am single, so no spouse points.


Your Experience point should be 10 than 5

In skilled employment for at least three but less than five years (of the past 10 years)

5

In skilled employment for at least five but less than eight years (of the past 10 years)
10


----------



## bravehart

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, such a long queue of queries you posted (ha ha ha).
> 
> 1. No national identity documents available for Indians at present and hence choose NO. i did the same.
> 
> 2. UK, in your case, if you permenantly settled down there an visits india once a while in a year or so. India if the situation is reverse.
> 
> 3. No need top mention them as they are not dependent on you.
> 
> 4. yes, you are right. put "No" here.
> 
> 5. 5 years out of 10 years
> 
> 6. no need to mention first 4 years of work experience as you are not claiming points for them. However, if you wish, you may mention all 10 years of experience and so it is up to you.
> 
> 7. as you are not claiming points for your spouse, DIBP/Case officer will not ask evidences for her experience, so, chill out.
> 
> 8. i guess, you could attach under depndent applicant-your wife's name on visa application page.
> 
> 9. birth certificate or SSLC mark sheet is needed to be attached while lodging documents for visa application. This happens after you pay the visa fees and lodge the application.
> 
> 10. put all your educational credentials starting from Degree, Diploma, 12th and 10th whichever applicable. You need to upload degree certificate, transcript, provisional certificate to prove your degree certificate's claims whereas for SSLC and HSC, mark sheets are fine enough.
> 
> Sathiya


Thanks a lot Sathiya...much appreciated !


----------



## Ragan

Hello Everyone,

Please someone can guide what is the process of getting invite under SS.

In my case i have filed EOI u/s 189 (60 pts) and 190 (65 pts) but havent sent any doc to VIC.

Please suggest how much time does VIC take to respond.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sam2304

Ragan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Please someone can guide what is the process of getting invite under SS.
> 
> In my case i have filed EOI u/s 189 (60 pts) and 190 (65 pts) but havent sent any doc to VIC.
> 
> Please suggest how much time does VIC take to respond.
> 
> Thanks in advance


No need to send any docs to VIC unless you are invited. SS generally takes a week or two to respond


----------



## thanthtooa

Hi all, 

We submitted our doc to acs in May - recvd a positive result in Sept with 6.6 yrs (as of may) and valid 2 yrs.
So, if counting the working experience , now additional 8 months more (as of Jan).

Meanwhile , I will submit the EOI once I got band 7 individual.:fingerscrossed:

We will go with class 189.

Our case is as below.

Age - may 1983. - 30 points.

Eng - band 7 individual - 10 points.:fingerscrossed:

Qualification - Computer degree holder - 15 points.

Working experience - should we update to acs with 8 yrs experience aft working another more 9 more months ? 
Then I can claim my score to 8yrs exp - 15 points.

If yes, Where shud we update my working exp when i get 8 yrs working exp. 
At acs again or can we update in EOI filing ?

Or just try to get band 7 individual ?

Or shud I wait for the time till I get 8yrs working exp ?

Because my age will turn in 32 in 2015 may. 
So. Before 32 , my exp will be 8 yrs at oct or nov 2014.

Just worried that if anything make changes in July 2014, how will it be effected my applications ? 

Pls show me the way to go smooth. :fingerscrossed:

Appreciate your kind response. 

Ps. Our EOI paused in half way as my IELTS results not yet ready to go next level.



Regards, 
TTA


----------



## bravehart

bravehart said:


> Thanks a lot Sathiya...much appreciated !


Hi Sathiya,

I had another question. In my ACS and in my EOI, i just mentioned a single row for my current employment with the location as UK as it is the same company.
Now when i am filling the visa application, i am going to give a detailed breakup with the tenure in each country and all the addresses in past 10 years . 

Will it be a problem ? Is location an important factor while deciding the application ?
I am just concerned that will this be treated as a mismatch ?


----------



## psrao123

Small question...same issue as braveheart
ACS Result - Country of employement.

I have total 5yrs.9months exp( 1.5yrs in Aus, rest in India).

But when I applied for ACS, I mentioned the Country of Employment as India for all the exp(instead of splitting between aus and ind)

As a result, I got my result letter indicated below
Exp: 5yrs 9monts
Comp: XXXXX
Courntyr: India.

But I claimed 5points for AUS exp.

Is there a chance for me to explain to my CO after filing VISA that I have worked for Australia though it was not indicated in Assessment Result letter.

I have valid payslips and tax returns, PCC and I am still workng for same company


----------



## venuhunev

psrao123 said:


> Small question...same issue as braveheart
> ACS Result - Country of employement.
> 
> I have total 5yrs.9months exp( 1.5yrs in Aus, rest in India).
> 
> But when I applied for ACS, I mentioned the Country of Employment as India for all the exp(instead of splitting between aus and ind)
> 
> As a result, I got my result letter indicated below
> Exp: 5yrs 9monts
> Comp: XXXXX
> Courntyr: India.
> 
> But I claimed 5points for AUS exp.
> 
> Is there a chance for me to explain to my CO after filing VISA that I have worked for Australia though it was not indicated in Assessment Result letter.
> 
> I have valid payslips and tax returns, PCC and I am still workng for same company




if am not wrong, You can talk to ACS for reassessment of your experience and provide the new letter to CO. If your CO is not assigned yet, you can upload it straight away. Talk to ACS for better direction.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

All hopes down .. All chips are gone  .. Bye bye aussie land .. Welcome back from our dreams :'(


----------



## meetusingh1308

King_of_the_ring said:


> All hopes down .. All chips are gone  .. Bye bye aussie land .. Welcome back from our dreams :'(


What happened??


----------



## King_of_the_ring

60 pointer - 2613 - EOI date - 19th Nov 2013


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

King_of_the_ring said:


> 60 pointer - 2613 - EOI date - 19th Nov 2013


What happened? ?


----------



## King_of_the_ring

No hopes this year and future >> who knows


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

King_of_the_ring said:


> No hopes this year and future >> who knows


quota got exhausted or what???


----------



## sathiyaseelan

thanthtooa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We submitted our doc to acs in May - recvd a positive result in Sept with 6.6 yrs (as of may) and valid 2 yrs.
> So, if counting the working experience , now additional 8 months more (as of Jan).
> 
> Meanwhile , I will submit the EOI once I got band 7 individual.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> We will go with class 189.
> 
> Our case is as below.
> 
> Age - may 1983. - 30 points.
> 
> Eng - band 7 individual - 10 points.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Qualification - Computer degree holder - 15 points.
> 
> Working experience - should we update to acs with 8 yrs experience aft working another more 9 more months ?
> Then I can claim my score to 8yrs exp - 15 points.
> 
> If yes, Where shud we update my working exp when i get 8 yrs working exp.
> At acs again or can we update in EOI filing ?
> 
> Or just try to get band 7 individual ?
> 
> Or shud I wait for the time till I get 8yrs working exp ?
> 
> Because my age will turn in 32 in 2015 may.
> So. Before 32 , my exp will be 8 yrs at oct or nov 2014.
> 
> Just worried that if anything make changes in July 2014, how will it be effected my applications ?
> 
> Pls show me the way to go smooth. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Appreciate your kind response.
> 
> Ps. Our EOI paused in half way as my IELTS results not yet ready to go next level.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> TTA


hi buddy, first understand one thing that your ongoing work experience is cumulative. in other words, if you could prove your ongoing experience by submitting current monthly pay slips, bank statements, income tax statements then no need to worry about it and ACS has nothing to do with your ongoing wiork experience as long as your skills assessment letter is valid. 

While filling in EOI, you must leave the end date of current employment blank on condition that you are still working with same roles and responsibilities and on same company. Skill select automatically calculates points for various factors including age, work experience etc. and when your work experience starts with 8th year, you will get an update from skill select in regards to addition of 5 more points to your basket.

your points for age will not be reduced till you turn 33. In other words, your points will remain 30 for age till your age is 32 years, 11 months and 29 days. When you celebrate your 33rd birthday, 5 points will be diminished automatically from your age factor by skill select.

getting 7 bands in each section is the best way to deal with your situation and you will be invited immediately after you reach this milestone. in next program year, i am sure, they might fine tune the number of seats for your occupational code, however, the last year's applications will be carry forwarded to new year. So, no worries at present.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bravehart said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> I had another question. In my ACS and in my EOI, i just mentioned a single row for my current employment with the location as UK as it is the same company.
> Now when i am filling the visa application, i am going to give a detailed breakup with the tenure in each country and all the addresses in past 10 years .
> 
> Will it be a problem ? Is location an important factor while deciding the application ?
> I am just concerned that will this be treated as a mismatch ?


hi there, what you did is perfectly right. in EOI, we need to fill employment company wise along with the current location for current employment and no need to mention various locations where you worked with current employer. On the other hand, in case of visa application, where form 80 comes into play, you need to fill in all details with addresses and things like that which is absolutely right. So, no need to get confused between this as case officer knows this like the back of his/her hands.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

psrao123 said:


> Small question...same issue as braveheart
> ACS Result - Country of employement.
> 
> I have total 5yrs.9months exp( 1.5yrs in Aus, rest in India).
> 
> But when I applied for ACS, I mentioned the Country of Employment as India for all the exp(instead of splitting between aus and ind)
> 
> As a result, I got my result letter indicated below
> Exp: 5yrs 9monts
> Comp: XXXXX
> Courntyr: India.
> 
> But I claimed 5points for AUS exp.
> 
> Is there a chance for me to explain to my CO after filing VISA that I have worked for Australia though it was not indicated in Assessment Result letter.
> 
> I have valid payslips and tax returns, PCC and I am still workng for same company


just go for review of your skills assessment with ACS and you should be able to get 5 more points for your Australian experience, i am sure of.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

King_of_the_ring said:


> All hopes down .. All chips are gone  .. Bye bye aussie land .. Welcome back from our dreams :'(


hello, i don't know why many people are happy to disseminate pessimism across the board. Never give up anything and assume yourself that you won't be able to enter into aussie in future. This pessimism may be a bottleneck for your your growth in personal and professional lives. As software engineering occupation follows prorata scheme, its remaining seats will be available till July, 2014 and now itself you assume you won't be invited. Are you an astrologist or what?

Sorry, if i am rude to you. See, equal number of seats are issued in every invite round and 2613 group is one of the largest groups that has huge number of seats for this program year and i am sure this number might be reduced to some extent but that doesn't mean your occupation will completely be removed from skilled list. May be 70-80% of seats may be set as cap for your group code next year. 

So, Keep your chin as it is true that when you loose your confidence levels you are no longer a living creature. Don't worry as this is not the end of the world and wash out your negative attitude.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Sam2304 said:


> It happens on 2nd and 4th monday every month


Sam is it for 189 or 190???


----------



## Waqarali20005

report for 27th jan invitation round is not out yet???


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Waqarali20005 said:


> report for 27th jan invitation round is not out yet???


Waqar,

This list is for visa subclass 189 or 190? Can you clarify please? 

Regards

Sanjeev


----------



## australiaprvisa

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Sam is it for 189 or 190???


Its for 189


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

australiaprvisa said:


> Its for 189


What's the system of invite for 190??? They do it anyday or they have fixed days like for 189?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Rizwan125 said:


> Sorry for wrong post,,, but i need urgent help
> 
> Dear can u plz confirm how Saudi PCC look like,,,my friend do effort for me and finally he succeeded
> 
> what i have got is
> 
> 1)its white color computer generated printed paper having green color stamp inside..
> 
> 2)it doesn,t contains any signature or stamp..
> 
> 3)it contains my Full name,DOB and passport no
> 
> Plzzz confirm urgently i have to pay the remaining fees..
> 
> Regards
> Rizwan


How does it matter.

Dipb is concerned only about a valid PCC from Saudi Arabia.
They have no proper format or requirement, as it is country specific.
So please chill, pay the fees, and get the PCC done asap.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## dinesh12

sanjeevmanocha said:


> What's the system of invite for 190??? They do it anyday or they have fixed days like for 189?


Any day i heard..as long as the cap is open


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

dinesh12 said:


> Any day i heard..as long as the cap is open


Ok, my professin is in medium priority. .


----------



## dinesh12

Ann121 said:


> Hi,
> Happy to announce that I got an invitation today...Not so excited as I have been waiting since long and was expecting to get invite last year.
> I applied for EOI on 19th Aug 2013 for visa 189 as a developer programmer with total of 60 points and IELTS all 7 except writing was 7.5
> 
> They ask me to submit application in 60 days starting from today. Lets see i will try best to do it sooner though.
> 
> CHeerrrrrrrrrrrssssssss!!:violin:


Congrats!


----------



## dinesh12

Deepshikha said:


> Thanks for the reply. Ok, so from same day I assume the nearest next invitation round (2nd and 4th monday of any month) :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards
> Ds


Was it not the 1st and 3rd monday?


----------



## bravehart

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, what you did is perfectly right. in EOI, we need to fill employment company wise along with the current location for current employment and no need to mention various locations where you worked with current employer. On the other hand, in case of visa application, where form 80 comes into play, you need to fill in all details with addresses and things like that which is absolutely right. So, no need to get confused between this as case officer knows this like the back of his/her hands.


Thanks Sathiya


----------



## zameer.ise

dinesh12 said:


> Was it not the 1st and 3rd monday?



It's now second and fourth Monday of every month, This change started from Jan'14.


----------



## zameer.ise

Waqarali20005 said:


> report for 27th jan invitation round is not out yet???


Generally it ll take week time to update invitation details on Skill Select. try to visit Skill select after this sunday.


----------



## prseeker

Hi Guys , 

I am and *LOT* of people on this forum are under impression that invites are sent based on the points in particular job code . *For example *

A applied under Chemical Engineer job code taking 189 route with 65 points 
B applied under Chemical Engineer job code taking 189 route with 60 points 

So A will get an invite first and once all the people with 65 points UNDER Chemical Engineer Job code are invited then only invitation will be sent to B

I was talking to an immigration consultant today and he gave me shock of my life by saying , that invites are sent *IRRESPECTIVE* of job codes  

*As an example *

A applied under Chemical Engineer job code taking 189 route with 80 points 

B applied under Mechanical Engineer job code taking 189 route with 75 points 

C applied under Computer Networks and Systems engineer job code taking 189 route with 70 points 

D applied under Computer Networks and Systems engineer job code taking 189 route with 65 points 

As per him invites will be sent like A-B-C-D 

But under Computer Networks and Systems engineer shouldn't D get an invite after C and should have nothing to do with an invite of B .

Please answer guys as I am not able to find this answer in any existing thread .
Sorry if I asked my question in very confusing way 

Regards 
PD


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I am and *LOT* of people on this forum are under impression that invites are sent based on the points in particular job code . *For example *
> 
> A applied under Chemical Engineer job code taking 189 route with 65 points
> B applied under Chemical Engineer job code taking 189 route with 60 points
> 
> So A will get an invite first and once all the people with 65 points UNDER Chemical Engineer Job code are invited then only invitation will be sent to B
> 
> I was talking to an immigration consultant today and he gave me shock of my life by saying , that invites are sent *IRRESPECTIVE* of job codes
> 
> *As an example *
> 
> A applied under Chemical Engineer job code taking 189 route with 80 points
> 
> B applied under Mechanical Engineer job code taking 189 route with 75 points
> 
> C applied under Computer Networks and Systems engineer job code taking 189 route with 70 points
> 
> D applied under Computer Networks and Systems engineer job code taking 189 route with 65 points
> 
> As per him invites will be sent like A-B-C-D
> 
> But under Computer Networks and Systems engineer shouldn't D get an invite after C and should have nothing to do with an invite of B .
> 
> Please answer guys as I am not able to find this answer in any existing thread .
> Sorry if I asked my question in very confusing way
> 
> Regards
> PD


I think in each cycle we have pools for each job code and EOI with highest point is put on the top of each pool. 

So, with reference from your example, lets say invite cycle has pool for "Computer Networks and Systems engineer job code" and that pool has four openings. So, top four point scorers in this job code will be put in that pool and will receive invite. 

Invitation with no relation to job code does not sounds fair because, if every month lot of chemical engineers are filing EOI with 65+ points, there wont be any invite for IT people. 

I think DIBP is fair for all job codes and considers each job code separately.


----------



## SemB

Hi guys,

I submitted the 189 EOI for 261313 on 10th January 2014. I am bit curious to know what would happen to my EOI, if I do not get an invitation before July and the my occupation, which is now marked as flagged, will be removed from SOL after annual update in July.

SemB


----------



## SunFlower48

zameer.ise said:


> Generally it ll take week time to update invitation details on Skill Select. try to visit Skill select after this sunday.


Where is this report?


----------



## maq_qatar

SunFlower48 said:


> Where is this report?


Hi,

you can find it at below link under 'Report' tab 

SkillSelect – SkillSelect


----------



## maq_qatar

Nishant Dundas said:


> How does it matter.
> 
> Dipb is concerned only about a valid PCC from Saudi Arabia.
> They have no proper format or requirement, as it is country specific.
> So please chill, pay the fees, and get the PCC done asap.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi,

One of my friend received PCC from qatar, where first character of his passport no is missing on the PCC.

eg.

Passport no: T58799664
but they mention 58799664 without T.

Do they accept?

Regards,
Maq


----------



## maq_qatar

maq_qatar said:


> Originally Posted by maq_qatar
> Hi All,
> 
> Posting on behalf of my one of friend complex situation
> ------------------------------------------
> My friend took 2 days leave adjustment from previous employer and they issued all the letter on his last working day. His last working day as per the notice period was 18-Feb(Wednesday) but they gave him exit on 13-Feb(Friday) and they adjusted 2 days leave(16 Monday,17 Tuesday ) as he had 15days leave to encashment and they release all letter on 13-Feb(till 18-Feb). Whereas he joined next company on 15-Feb.
> 
> So as per above condition there is 2 days overlap(excluding sat & sunday). He contacted many time to previous employer but they said they don't have any records as its more than 6 year now. He completed ACS process by an agent and at that time agent said give us one self-declaration. So he gave him same + his last working day email (Good Bye Email-which he got from one of his friends who is still working in same comp). But he don't know whether his agent used that to ACS or not.
> 
> Please suggest if anyone have same situation or any advice, what should he do at the time of visa filing.
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by sathiyaseelan
> hi there,
> 
> last working day in company 1: 18-Feb
> Joining date in company 2: 15 Feb.
> 
> Now, do below things to deal with his situation. ask him to request company 1 to offer him a revised experience and relieving letters having 14 or 13 Feb as the end date of his employment tenure furnished with all his employment details such his employee id, designation etc.. i also recommend him to attach the offer letter in the email he will send to the hr manager explaining his situation and i think they will be glad to help him. Else, ask him to get a recommendation letter from any of his colleagues or managers he worked with in company 1.
> 
> If he is unable to do so, ask him to offer a self declaration for the same stating that he joined a different company taking the advantage of paid leaves he held with company 1 along with the final email attested by a lawyer. There is no harm in stating this on declaration as his employment is genuine. the same thing can be done during visa application stage also as this will create any issues in visa process for sure. All the best!





maq_qatar said:


> Hi sathiya,
> 
> As I had above query before, so as per the above situation what should be enter in EOI as end date and joining date for
> previous employers.
> 
> First company : end date on paper 18-feb but present in company 13-feb.
> 
> second company Joining date 15-Feb
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Regards,
> Maq


Hi Sathiya,

May be you have missed my query or I have missed your response.

Any suggession on above query?:noidea:

Regards,
Maq


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Sathiya,

I was telling that due to the fact that all our calculations ARE MESSED UP DUDE!


----------



## Nishant Dundas

maq_qatar said:


> Hi,
> 
> One of my friend received PCC from qatar, where first character of his passport no is missing on the PCC.
> 
> eg.
> 
> Passport no: T58799664
> but they mention 58799664 without T.
> 
> Do they accept?
> 
> Regards,
> Maq


This could be an error by the police.
You should ask your friend to enquire once with the police asap.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## venuhunev

Hi,

This question is to ppl who are invited to apply and already applied. 

I have submitted Notarized Employment Reference letters and Notarized Statutory Declarations to get my ACS assessment. 

Please let me know whether we can use the same documents to apply for 189 as well. I mean same PDF instead of getting new Notary or New SD notarized ? 

Thanks.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

venuhunev said:


> Hi,
> 
> This question is to ppl who are invited to apply and already applied.
> 
> I have submitted Notarized Employment Reference letters and Notarized Statutory Declarations to get my ACS assessment.
> 
> Please let me know whether we can use the same documents to apply for 189 as well. I mean same PDF instead of getting new Notary or New SD notarized ?
> 
> Thanks.


yes, you can and DIBP or case officer will not not face any issues with the ones you already submitted to ACS.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

King_of_the_ring said:


> Sathiya,
> 
> I was telling that due to the fact that all our calculations ARE MESSED UP DUDE!


hi buddy, We are human beings and our calculations may go wrong in some instances and nobody (including god, ha ha ha) knows what will happen in future be it life, or invite or visa or anything. But, what we need to hold is positive attitude in ourselves which is the key to succeed in everything you do. 

With the results of one invitation round, can you predict the upcoming round's results? No, we can't as this depends on many factors and haplessly we know only few of them and we do prognosticate based on some guess and observations. The number of 60 pointers invited in last round might be only few but what about them invited in past rounds or so? It is huge, right? Which means, the selection trend keeps on changing based on incoming applicants and new rules. I guess that 60 pointers' line will pick up its speed gradually in 2 rounds and start roaring after 3 or 4 rounds and people who lodged eoi even in December, 2013 may be invited, who knows?

So, be patient and passionate about your invite and visa. being optimistic doesn't cost you anything, isn't it? 

Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## venuhunev

sathiyaseelan said:


> yes, you can and DIBP or case officer will not not face any issues with the ones you already submitted to ACS.


Thanks Sathiya for your reply. I asked this question because, by the time I am invited to apply, it should be more than a year these documents were notarized and I read somewhere Notary or JP attestation is valid for 6 months or 1 year but not very sure. 

Also many thanks for clearing ppl queries and you have helped so many in this forum and all the best for your Oz future.


----------



## sjsingh

Hi All,

Can somebody guess what could be my EOI reply date based on following data points:

ANZSCO: 261313
Visa 189.
Points 60.
Date of EOI applied: 21 Oct.

Thnx
SJ


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Quote:
Originally Posted by maq_qatar View Post
Hi sathiya,

As I had above query before, so as per the above situation what should be enter in EOI as end date and joining date for 
previous employers.

First company : end date on paper 18-feb but present in company 13-feb.

second company Joining date 15-Feb

Please advise.

Regards,
Maq
Hi Sathiya,

May be you have missed my query or I have missed your response.

Any suggession on above query?

Regards,
Maq

hi maq, ask him to put 13-Feb as last date of employment in company 1 and 15-Feb as start date of employment in company 2. I recommend him to attach a statutory declaration clearly mentioning this problem while making visa application and lodging documents.


----------



## venuhunev

sjsingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can somebody guess what could be my EOI reply date based on following data points:
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> Visa 189.
> Points 60.
> Date of EOI applied: 21 Oct.
> 
> Thnx
> SJ



I expect yours should be between April 2nd Round and May 2nd Round.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Sathiya,

Don't include god thing here.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I am and *LOT* of people on this forum are under impression that invites are sent based on the points in particular job code . *For example *
> 
> A applied under Chemical Engineer job code taking 189 route with 65 points
> B applied under Chemical Engineer job code taking 189 route with 60 points
> 
> So A will get an invite first and once all the people with 65 points UNDER Chemical Engineer Job code are invited then only invitation will be sent to B
> 
> I was talking to an immigration consultant today and he gave me shock of my life by saying , that invites are sent *IRRESPECTIVE* of job codes
> 
> *As an example *
> 
> A applied under Chemical Engineer job code taking 189 route with 80 points
> 
> B applied under Mechanical Engineer job code taking 189 route with 75 points
> 
> C applied under Computer Networks and Systems engineer job code taking 189 route with 70 points
> 
> D applied under Computer Networks and Systems engineer job code taking 189 route with 65 points
> 
> As per him invites will be sent like A-B-C-D
> 
> But under Computer Networks and Systems engineer shouldn't D get an invite after C and should have nothing to do with an invite of B .
> 
> Please answer guys as I am not able to find this answer in any existing thread .
> Sorry if I asked my question in very confusing way
> 
> Regards
> PD


hi there, this information is wrong. See, every invite round has a cap that might be 950 or 850 or so and this is set by DIBP and it was varied from time to time by DIBP. firstly, DIBP sets this cap and puts the start date and cap limit so top 950 or 850 candidates irrelevant of job codes will be invited in each round. 

Let's consider one case where only 1 candidate lodged EOI under civil engineering code, for instance, between two invite rounds and as a result, out of 950 invited candidates, only 1 might fall under civil engineering category. This is just an example to reiterate the principle that invite round is focusing on the cap limit and not on individual group codes. However, the occupations that follow prorata scheme the cap limit is different, as you are aware of.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

SemB said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted the 189 EOI for 261313 on 10th January 2014. I am bit curious to know what would happen to my EOI, if I do not get an invitation before July and the my occupation, which is now marked as flagged, will be removed from SOL after annual update in July.
> 
> SemB



sadly, your EOI will be cancelled and will be removed from skill select and you will be notified by Skill select regarding the same.


----------



## australiaprvisa

SemB said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted the 189 EOI for 261313 on 10th January 2014. I am bit curious to know what would happen to my EOI, if I do not get an invitation before July and the my occupation, which is now marked as flagged, will be removed from SOL after annual update in July.
> 
> SemB


Don't worry as you can see there is high demand of this category, so it will now removed from SOL after annual updates in July. May be the quota will be decrease but there isn't chance to remove completely from SOL.

Please be patience and all the best for your process.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Sathiya,

261313 is getting removed out of SOL from AUSTRALIA after July 2014 ??????????????????????????????????


----------



## sathiyaseelan

King_of_the_ring said:


> Sathiya,
> 
> 261313 is getting removed out of SOL from AUSTRALIA after July 2014 ??????????????????????????????????


again, a demotivating messgae from you (ha ha ha). Buddy, yet, there is no information in connection with complete removal of this occupation in next year. Do you think that an occupation having 2000 or 1380 seats in this program year will be deleted from skilled occupation list in next year? Do you think all software companies in Australia will stop doing business and stop recruiting IT engineers? No. 2613 is one of the flagged groups now which means it is under observation and likely their cap might be reduced in next program year and can be set to 70-80% of current ceilings, according to me. The absolute removal of 2613 group for next program year is an utter myth, what else i could say. So, keep your chin up for positive news.


----------



## waqas.jk

King_of_the_ring said:


> Sathiya,
> 
> 261313 is getting removed out of SOL from AUSTRALIA after July 2014 ??????????????????????????????????


Don't be so pessimistic. As far as last results you still have chance to get invite in last round of April. I hope in September the cutoff date will move much faster. 

BTW you can improve your points by NAATI test.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Sathiya 

   .


----------



## Pharma

Dear Sathiya, following your threads and are quite informative.

Have a trouble, received invitation from Skillselect. Have a doubt on the date of my PhD completion mentioned in EOI. My thesis was certified by the head of the institution and was forwarded to University on 19-08-2009. This is the date I had mentioned in EOI as date of completion, but actually my degree was awarded in 2011. Does it creates any trouble while applying for visa.



sathiyaseelan said:


> again, a demotivating messgae from you (ha ha ha). Buddy, yet, there is no information in connection with complete removal of this occupation in next year. Do you think that an occupation having 2000 or 1380 seats in this program year will be deleted from skilled occupation list in next year? Do you think all software companies in Australia will stop doing business and stop recruiting IT engineers? No. 2613 is one of the flagged groups now which means it is under observation and likely their cap might be reduced in next program year and can be set to 70-80% of current ceilings, according to me. The absolute removal of 2613 group for next program year is an utter myth, what else i could say. So, keep your chin up for positive news.


----------



## huzefa85

Can anyone explain what are flagged occupations ?
And where can we see which occupations are flagged ?


----------



## Waqarali20005

huzefa85 said:


> Can anyone explain what are flagged occupations ?
> And where can we see which occupations are flagged ?


https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...=T6GoCINmhRxACBnelNTE5A&bvm=bv.60444564,d.bGQ


----------



## Waqarali20005

Waqarali20005 said:


> https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...=T6GoCINmhRxACBnelNTE5A&bvm=bv.60444564,d.bGQ


https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...=wAXlOV0bLYBckyOm8eD3YQ&bvm=bv.60444564,d.bGQ


----------



## huzefa85

Waqarali20005 said:


> https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...=wAXlOV0bLYBckyOm8eD3YQ&bvm=bv.60444564,d.bGQ


Ohh thats real bad news ! Even though its a "maybe", the occupation 2613* being flagged has made me a bit tense.

"These occupations may be removed in future years subject to 
monitoring of the labour market, education and migration data and evidence from 
stakeholders in relation to future oversupply issues, migration outcomes and areas of 
specific need."
Really hope it is not this year :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pappu123

huzefa85 said:


> Ohh thats real bad news ! Even though its a "maybe", the occupation 2613* being flagged has made me a bit tense.
> 
> "These occupations may be removed in future years subject to
> monitoring of the labour market, education and migration data and evidence from
> stakeholders in relation to future oversupply issues, migration outcomes and areas of
> specific need."
> Really hope it is not this year :fingerscrossed:


I don't think any of the occupation code will be removed. However, the seats may be reduced by 20% to 30%. I don't think it will be completely removed.


----------



## ind2

Hi
I submitted my eoi on Jan 26th
With 65 points for skill 261111( systems analyst). When can I get an invite.

My age would increase to 33 in March would that have an impact to my points


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ind2 said:


> Hi
> I submitted my eoi on Jan 26th
> With 65 points for skill 261111( systems analyst). When can I get an invite.
> 
> My age would increase to 33 in March would that have an impact to my points


haplessly, yes, your points under age will loose 5 points and your total points will become 60 on the day your age will turn 33 years.


----------



## atiker

sathiyaseelan said:


> 3. No need top mention them as they are not dependent on you.
> 
> 9. birth certificate or SSLC mark sheet is needed to be attached while lodging documents for visa application. This happens after you pay the visa fees and lodge the application.
> 
> 10. put all your educational credentials starting from Degree, Diploma, 12th and 10th whichever applicable. You need to upload degree certificate, transcript, provisional certificate to prove your degree certificate's claims whereas for SSLC and HSC, mark sheets are fine enough.
> 
> Sathiya


A few follow up questions - 

3. Is there any harm in mentioning parents as dependent ? Will it have any adverse effect on visa outcome ? My parents have retired and for their monthly expenses their pension is enough. For other one-off expenses, I chip in.

9. I don't have a birth certificate  and the 10th marksheet is not in english (it is in hindi ) What should I do ?

10. I don't have a transcript, though my skill assessment was approved with degree and marksheets of semester. Will that do here too ?

Thanks a lot Sathiya, for all your help


----------



## prseeker

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, this information is wrong. See, every invite round has a cap that might be 950 or 850 or so and this is set by DIBP and it was varied from time to time by DIBP. firstly, DIBP sets this cap and puts the start date and cap limit so top 950 or 850 candidates irrelevant of job codes will be invited in each round.
> 
> Let's consider one case where only 1 candidate lodged EOI under civil engineering code, for instance, between two invite rounds and as a result, out of 950 invited candidates, only 1 might fall under civil engineering category. This is just an example to reiterate the principle that invite round is focusing on the cap limit and not on individual group codes. However, the occupations that follow prorata scheme the cap limit is different, as you are aware of.


Finally I got to hear from you . How are you feeling now ? I mean how are your eyes doing ? I wish you very speedy recovery .

Very honestly I didn't get it . So you saying that invites are sent irrespective of job codes? If that is correct I don't know when I am going to get an invite .

Warm Regards 
PD


----------



## prseeker

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I think in each cycle we have pools for each job code and EOI with highest point is put on the top of each pool.
> 
> So, with reference from your example, lets say invite cycle has pool for "Computer Networks and Systems engineer job code" and that pool has four openings. So, top four point scorers in this job code will be put in that pool and will receive invite.
> 
> Invitation with no relation to job code does not sounds fair because, if every month lot of chemical engineers are filing EOI with 65+ points, there wont be any invite for IT people.
> 
> I think DIBP is fair for all job codes and considers each job code separately.


Yes I hope so , because I have seen people from some job codes waiting for invites since last 4-5 even 6 months. 
I filled EOI with 60 points and didn't opt for SS . Now I am nervous that when I am going to get an invite .

Regards 
PD


----------



## SemB

Hi sathiyaseelan and australiaprvisa
Thanks dude for replying


----------



## greeniearun

Hey guys... If someone gets a PR in January I believe he has to make an entry in less than a year.. So the 5 years would start only after the activation of Visa on entry to Australia or it starts right from the day you get PR...

Thanks all 

And about 261313 don't lose hope soon...


----------



## sathiyaseelan

greeniearun said:


> Hey guys... If someone gets a PR in January I believe he has to make an entry in less than a year.. So the 5 years would start only after the activation of Visa on entry to Australia or it starts right from the day you get PR...
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> And about 261313 don't lose hope soon...


this 5 year cycle starts from the day you underwent medical exam or taken PCC whichever is earlier and this is not reliant on the day you make first entry. First entry is given to make you and or your family members ready to activate your visa and has nothing to do with the PR cycle, however, applicant/s must make their first entry within 1 year from medicals/PCC whichever is earlier. The daya you get PR visa doesn't come into picture here.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

atiker said:


> A few follow up questions -
> 
> 3. Is there any harm in mentioning parents as dependent ? Will it have any adverse effect on visa outcome ? My parents have retired and for their monthly expenses their pension is enough. For other one-off expenses, I chip in.
> 
> 9. I don't have a birth certificate  and the 10th marksheet is not in english (it is in hindi ) What should I do ?
> 
> 10. I don't have a transcript, though my skill assessment was approved with degree and marksheets of semester. Will that do here too ?
> 
> Thanks a lot Sathiya, for all your help


hi there,

1. You need to mention your parents only if they are fully relying on you. 

2. Get it translated by a registered translator or interpretor and this will do suffice.

3. Yes, academic transcripts are needed while lodging visa application, so it is better to get it from your college or university. Should you have consolidated mark sheet that details all subjects with marks semester wise, then no need to get transcripts.

Cheers!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

prseeker said:


> Yes I hope so , because I have seen people from some job codes waiting for invites since last 4-5 even 6 months.
> I filled EOI with 60 points and didn't opt for SS . Now I am nervous that when I am going to get an invite .
> 
> Regards
> PD


yes, you are right that people who have been waiting for so long might be from those 6 occupations that follow prorata scheme to invite candidate where a cap is fixed for every round and only top scoring candidates will be invited in each round whereas all other occupations follow the rules i aforesaid.


----------



## greeniearun

sathiyaseelan said:


> this 5 year cycle starts from the day you underwent medical exam or taken PCC whichever is earlier and this is not reliant on the day you make first entry. First entry is given to make you and or your family members ready to activate your visa and has nothing to do with the PR cycle, however, applicant/s must make their first entry within 1 year from medicals/PCC whichever is earlier. The daya you get PR visa doesn't come into picture here.


Thanks Sathiya.. Just curious.. Pls don mind.. I see from your signature you got your grant on Dec but flying only by last week of Apr. You dont' mind losing your 4/5 months ?


----------



## Mattooose

sathiyaseelan said:


> again, a demotivating messgae from you (ha ha ha). Buddy, yet, there is no information in connection with complete removal of this occupation in next year. Do you think that an occupation having 2000 or 1380 seats in this program year will be deleted from skilled occupation list in next year? Do you think all software companies in Australia will stop doing business and stop recruiting IT engineers? No. 2613 is one of the flagged groups now which means it is under observation and likely their cap might be reduced in next program year and can be set to 70-80% of current ceilings, according to me. The absolute removal of 2613 group for next program year is an utter myth, what else i could say. So, keep your chin up for positive news.


Sathya,
Is this a clear indication that getting a job might be that much more tough?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

greeniearun said:


> Thanks Sathiya.. Just curious.. Pls don mind.. I see from your signature you got your grant on Dec but flying only by last week of Apr. You dont' mind losing your 4/5 months ?


i need to serve the notice period of 3 months and hence no way to escape from it. i don't mind your question.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Mattooose said:


> Sathya,
> Is this a clear indication that getting a job might be that much more tough?


no, job search and what you said are 2 different tracks.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

prseeker said:


> Finally I got to hear from you . How are you feeling now ? I mean how are your eyes doing ? I wish you very speedy recovery .
> 
> Very honestly I didn't get it . So you saying that invites are sent irrespective of job codes? If that is correct I don't know when I am going to get an invite .
> 
> Warm Regards
> PD


hi buddy, thanks for asking me about my health and your wishes for recovery. Yes, now i feel better yet some irritations on my eyes despite which i do post my comments.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Hi

can some one guide me what skills shud I acquire as I'm manual tester and have been rejected by victoria on 17th jan

my points were 55 excluding nomination. 

In july points will be 60 and I'm manual tester.

job code 261314


----------



## Nishant Dundas

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, thanks for asking me about my health and your wishes for recovery. Yes, now i feel better yet some irritations on my eyes despite which i do post my comments.


My salutes to you sathiya.
Despite so many issues, you find time to help each and everyone's out.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## askmohit

Hi, 

I am trying to fill the visa application form in the immiaccount. But when i tried to fill the residential address the drop down of states is not showing "Haryana" .

I mean what should i do now and what is the solution for this. how can i contact them for this.


----------



## lvonline

Hi Sathiya,

Nice to see you active again 

I believe I may get an invite in the next immediate round as I would be completing 8 years of ACS valid experience and the system might automatically increase my points to 65 on Feb6.

I am not planning to include my spouse and kids(3 months baby and 1.5 yrs infant). I believe I have to provide info about them in the form. What else is needed for them?
a) PCC for spouse (not for kids) ??
b) Medicals for spouse ? kids?
c) Form 80 for both spouse and kids ??
d) English proficiency required for spouse ?
e) Both my kids Birth certificate?
f) My baby girl will be named next week. Do we need anything indicating her name?]
g) Anything else that you foresee?

I did quite some research and read over 200 pages in this forum yesterday, before asking these questions. Kindly help.

Regards,
LV


----------



## Vasu G

Hi all,

Please someone help me.

I have submitted my ACS on 14th Jan'14, I have started working from Apr'09 to till date and I have major in computing (Computer Science and Engineering) and working in relevant field for the past 4 years and 9 months (until Jan'14). Considering if ACS deducts my 2 years of exp, then the ACS letter states that I have 2 years and 9 months of "Skilled" employment. I am expecting my ACS letter in the mid of April'14, by then I would complete my 3 years of Skilled (as per ACS) of employment, but in the letter it would be showing my experience till Jan'14 only. 

Here my questions are 

1. For example if I submit my EOI in the month of May'14 ( considering I am working with the same employer and in same roles) , I will complete my skilled employment of 3 years, Can I use the same ACS letter for claiming those 5 points for my experience ?

2. If I change my company and working with same roles and responsibilities in the month of March'14, do I have to apply for ACS again or I can submit current employer documents at the time of visa for claiming points ? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## prabhuranjan

Vasu G said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please someone help me.
> 
> I have submitted my ACS on 14th Jan'14, I have started working from Apr'09 to till date and I have major in computing (Computer Science and Engineering) and working in relevant field for the past 4 years and 9 months (until Jan'14). Considering if ACS deducts my 2 years of exp, then the ACS letter states that I have 2 years and 9 months of "Skilled" employment. I am expecting my ACS letter in the mid of April'14, by then I would complete my 3 years of Skilled (as per ACS) of employment, but in the letter it would be showing my experience till Jan'14 only.
> 
> Here my questions are
> 
> 1. For example if I submit my EOI in the month of May'14 ( considering I am working with the same employer and in same roles) , I will complete my skilled employment of 3 years, Can I use the same ACS letter.
> 
> 2. If I change my company and working with same roles and responsibilities in the month of March'14, do I have to apply for ACS again or I can submit current employer documents at the time of visa for claiming points ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi if you work in the same company. You don't have to reapply. EOI will automatically consider your current experience .. You just have to support with payslip and proof to claim current employment.

In case if you shift your company.. Probably you have to review or reapply your ACS assessment.

Good luck 
With your assessment.
Best regards 
Prabhu

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vasu G

prabhuranjan said:


> Hi if you work in the same company. You don't have to reapply. EOI will automatically consider your current experience .. You just have to support with payslip and proof to claim current employment.
> 
> In case if you shift your company.. Probably you have to review or reapply your ACS assessment.
> 
> Good luck
> With your assessment.
> Best regards
> Prabhu
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


Thanks for your prompt reply prabhuranjan !!!

Can't I submit my current employment proofs while applying for visa ? because I heard that in order to an employer in your ACS one have to apply again instead of reviewing.


----------



## prabhuranjan

Vasu G said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply prabhuranjan !!!
> 
> Can't I submit my current employment proofs while applying for visa ? because I heard that in order to an employer in your ACS one have to apply again instead of reviewing.



You cannot apply for review.. You should reapply .because ACS will consider review application for experiences before your original application. If you do not change your company you can just produce proof for your current employment . if you change your company u will need a new assessment if I want to claim points for that experience

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


----------



## prabhuranjan

prabhuranjan said:


> You cannot apply for review.. You should reapply .because ACS will consider review application for experiences before your original application. If you do not change your company you can just produce proof for your current employment . if you change your company u will need a new assessment if I want to claim points for that experience
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


I just now checked my ACS review results I could see that they have also assessed my current employment. As I submitted my current employment proof.

First assessment results only till Oct 2013
Review results show til January 2013.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vasu G

prabhuranjan said:


> You cannot apply for review.. You should reapply .because ACS will consider review application for experiences before your original application. If you do not change your company you can just produce proof for your current employment . if you change your company u will need a new assessment if I want to claim points for that experience
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


Thanks Again Prabhu !!!

I have another question, If I change my company and as my ACS is still in stage 1, can I submit my new company's exp letter If so until which stage can I ask for ACS to consider my new exp letter ??


----------



## sathiyaseelan

lvonline said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Nice to see you active again
> 
> I believe I may get an invite in the next immediate round as I would be completing 8 years of ACS valid experience and the system might automatically increase my points to 65 on Feb6.
> 
> I am not planning to include my spouse and kids(3 months baby and 1.5 yrs infant). I believe I have to provide info about them in the form. What else is needed for them?
> a) PCC for spouse (not for kids) ??
> b) Medicals for spouse ? kids?
> c) Form 80 for both spouse and kids ??
> d) English proficiency required for spouse ?
> e) Both my kids Birth certificate?
> f) My baby girl will be named next week. Do we need anything indicating her name?]
> g) Anything else that you foresee?
> 
> I did quite some research and read over 200 pages in this forum yesterday, before asking these questions. Kindly help.
> 
> Regards,
> LV


hi lv, 

How are you my dear? It has been so long you psted message on expat forum, i guess.

Anyway, answers to all your queries are available on the thread "2013 189 &190 visa applicant" and hence i recommend you to visit this thread.

Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Pharma said:


> Dear Sathiya, following your threads and are quite informative.
> 
> Have a trouble, received invitation from Skillselect. Have a doubt on the date of my PhD completion mentioned in EOI. My thesis was certified by the head of the institution and was forwarded to University on 19-08-2009. This is the date I had mentioned in EOI as date of completion, but actually my degree was awarded in 2011. Does it creates any trouble while applying for visa.


hi there, i am unable to interpret your information clearly. Tell me the exact duration of your Ph.D course? Is it 3 years or 4? What is the start date of your course? when you received you certificate ? which date they mentioned on it?
i could guide you only when you answer the above questions.

Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## Vaid

I have valid ACS assessment that expires by April 2014 end. I have 60 points for 261313 code and if I submit my EOI application, what is the chance of getting the invite and visa application before the ACS expires by April. Please help to answer my query.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Vaid said:


> I have valid ACS assessment that expires by April 2014 end. I have 60 points for 261313 code and if I submit my EOI application, what is the chance of getting the invite and visa application before the ACS expires by April. Please help to answer my query.


hi there, looking at the current invite trend for software engineers, if you submit your eoi now, it really is difficult for you to get an invite before the expiry of ACS skills assessment. Hence, i strongly recommend you to apply for skills assessment to ACS in parallel as this will help you to reduce the gap between your expiry and invite or eoi lodgement.


----------



## anthoney

Hello,

Just a quick question. My friend is in Australia and is planning to apply for ACS Skill assessment. Is it okay to provide necessary documents attested by India Notary Public though he is applying as an onshore applicant ?

Pls help.


----------



## lvonline

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi lv,
> 
> How are you my dear? It has been so long you psted message on expat forum, i guess.
> 
> Anyway, answers to all your queries are available on the thread "2013 189 &190 visa applicant" and hence i recommend you to visit this thread.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya...am fine thanks. Hope your eyes are fine...am also planning to go thru lasik once I get an invite.. 
Yeah I did go thru last 200 pages of "2013 189 &190 visa applicant" before asking the queries. May be I need to do a search instead of skimming the pages... will do that. I am sure these queries might have been raised earlier by someone.


----------



## Vasu G

Vasu G said:


> Thanks Again Prabhu !!!
> 
> I have another question, If I change my company and as my ACS is still in stage 1, can I submit my new company's exp letter If so until which stage can I ask for ACS to consider my new exp letter ??


Hi Sathiya,

Can you please answer to my above question ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jiser911

*Just 7 more days before the new invite. Let's hope a whole months of 60 pointers get invited this time *


----------



## lvonline

jiser911 said:


> Just 7 more days before the new invite. Let's hope a whole months of 60 pointers get invited this time


I hope so...past 2 rounds were at snails pace. Left many dejected.


----------



## jiser911

lvonline said:


> I hope so...past 2 rounds were at snails pace. Left many dejected.


We've both been waiting for ages, almost six months now, see from bright sight. The waiting is almost finally over


----------



## lvonline

jiser911 said:


> We've both been waiting for ages, almost six months now, see from bright sight. The waiting is almost finally over


Yeah true.. when i am on the verge of getting invite with 60 points, my points may increase to 65 this week and if so will get invite. Would like to get invite with 60 points rather than 65 as 65 means showing more experience to show and more docs.


----------



## jiser911

lvonline said:


> Yeah true.. when i am on the verge of getting invite with 60 points, my points may increase to 65 this week and if so will get invite. Would like to get invite with 60 points rather than 65 as 65 means showing more experience to show and more docs.


Actually to be honest, if I was you i would go for sixty points instead, you will definitely get a (safe) invite this week or round after anyway. Acs is known to f*** people up when it comes to claiming experience. They started now screwing the recent graduates also with a mandatory acs professional year or one year Australian work experience. If they succeed you're in for another six months at least... Two additional weeks is compared to the six months you're already waiting nothing 

Just my two cents


----------



## navasakarim

Dear All,
I have filed my ACS application on nov 26 and I am expecting to get the result by next week. I have scored 7 band for each module in ielts and I have 60 points in the assessment (I have 8.3 years exp -actually with one company but as per ACS they will deduct 2 years hence I lost 5 points). If I apply the EOI on March 1st then how much time will take for an invitation (apporx in current trend). Is it 1 year or is there any possibility that not to get invited?If so then I have to look for other alternatives like state nomination or even New zealand migration


----------



## lvonline

jiser911 said:


> Actually to be honest, if I was you i would go for sixty points instead, you will definitely get a (safe) invite this week or round after anyway. Acs is known to f*** people up when it comes to claiming experience. They started now screwing the recent graduates also with a mandatory acs professional year or one year Australian work experience. If they succeed you're in for another six months at least... Two additional weeks is compared to the six months you're already waiting nothing
> 
> Just my two cents


Hey, I can't avoid getting 65 points right, unless I say that I quit the current conpany. Also, am sorry I couldn't relate ACS to my current situation as I already crossed the step. " If they succeed you're in for another six months at least... " I couldn't understand and relate...can u pls throw some light?


----------



## avinashmusic

Can someone update on the queue movement(last date) for 261313, 60 pointers?


----------



## jiser911

lvonline said:


> Hey, I can't avoid getting 65 points right, unless I say that I quit the current conpany. Also, am sorry I couldn't relate ACS to my current situation as I already crossed the step. " If they succeed you're in for another six months at least... " I couldn't understand and relate...can u pls throw some light?


I reckon you should be fine then. I meant that if diac while reviewing your application says that your points are after all 60 points instead of 65, they'll deny your application and you'll have to wait in line again. I reckon you should be fine though, as long you are able to back everything up with the required documents


----------



## jiser911

avinashmusic said:


> Can someone update on the queue movement(last date) for 261313, 60 pointers?


We don't know since they haven't uploaded the last rounds report yet. Should be between 5 to 8 days though.


----------



## thanthtooa

Hi all, 

We submitted our doc to acs in May - recvd a positive result in Sept with 6.6 yrs (as of may) and valid 2 yrs.
So, if counting the working experience , now additional 8 months more (as of Jan).

Meanwhile , I will submit the EOI once I got band 7 individual.

We will go with class 189.

Our case is as below.

Age - may 1983. - 30 points.

Eng - band 7 individual - 10 points. 

Qualification - Computer degree holder - 15 points.

Working experience - should we update to acs with 8 yrs experience aft working another more 9 more months ? 
Then I can claim my score to 8yrs exp - 15 points.

If yes, Where shud we update my working exp when i get 8 yrs working exp. 
At acs again or can we update in EOI filing ?

Or just try to get band 7 individual ?

Or shud I wait for the time till I get 8yrs working exp ?

Because my age will turn in 32 in 2015 may. 
So. Before 32 , my exp will be 8 yrs at oct or nov 2014.

Just worried that if anything make changes in July 2014, how will it be effected my applications ? 

Pls show me the way to go smooth.

Appreciate your kind response. 

Ps. Our EOI paused in half way submitted.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Quote:
Originally Posted by Vasu G View Post
Thanks Again Prabhu !!!

I have another question, If I change my company and as my ACS is still in stage 1, can I submit my new company's exp letter If so until which stage can I ask for ACS to consider my new exp letter ??
Hi Sathiya,

Can you please answer to my above question ?

Thanks in advance.

hi vasu, generally ACS considers the application till the date they received your application for skills assessment, however, if they go for background verification during which you might have jumped from your current company, things may be against you. So, i recommend not to switch company at least till you get your positive results from ACS. Yet, if you want to do, do notify them before doing so by sending email to your case officer or at the given email id. This will keep your application on safe side. 

On outcome, you may enter new company;s information in EOI and can claim additional experience by submitting current monthly pay slips, bank statements, form 16, new reference letter, offer letter from new company.


----------



## zoyakhan

Hi 
I received my ACS result two days ago. I am confused about applying for the EOI (*65 points*). Keeping in view the current trend how long is it taking to get an invite for Software Engineer - Code 261313? Actually, I need to gather the money for the visa application that is why i am interested in knowing the time span these days.
I see that some people have been waiting since August 2013 and some who applied in December got the invite right away. What is the criteria of sending the invites? 

thanks.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

thanthtooa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We submitted our doc to acs in May - recvd a positive result in Sept with 6.6 yrs (as of may) and valid 2 yrs.
> So, if counting the working experience , now additional 8 months more (as of Jan).
> 
> Meanwhile , I will submit the EOI once I got band 7 individual.
> 
> We will go with class 189.
> 
> Our case is as below.
> 
> Age - may 1983. - 30 points.
> 
> Eng - band 7 individual - 10 points.
> 
> Qualification - Computer degree holder - 15 points.
> 
> Working experience - should we update to acs with 8 yrs experience aft working another more 9 more months ?
> Then I can claim my score to 8yrs exp - 15 points.
> 
> If yes, Where shud we update my working exp when i get 8 yrs working exp.
> At acs again or can we update in EOI filing ?
> 
> Or just try to get band 7 individual ?
> 
> Or shud I wait for the time till I get 8yrs working exp ?
> 
> Because my age will turn in 32 in 2015 may.
> So. Before 32 , my exp will be 8 yrs at oct or nov 2014.
> 
> Just worried that if anything make changes in July 2014, how will it be effected my applications ?
> 
> Pls show me the way to go smooth.
> 
> Appreciate your kind response.
> 
> Ps. Our EOI paused in half way submitted.


hi there, first do understand one thing that your points for age will not be reduced till you turn 33. In other words, your points that is 30 for age remains until your age is 32 years, 11 months and 29 days, so no need to worry. in short, you will loose 5 points under age on May, 2016 only which i trust, is a great relief to you.

if you meet 60 points, do lodge eoi right away, as no one knows when one gets invited. your orgoing work experience is cumulative which means points will be added to your basket on completion of 3 or 5 or 8 years on condition that you left the last date of current employment blank while filling EOI and your acs skills assessment letter is valid till then. 

You have to prove your ongoing work experience by submitting current monthly pay slips, form 16, bank statements, new reference letter etc. while lodging visa application. That's it. Hop[e i answered all your queries.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

zoyakhan said:


> Hi
> I received my ACS result two days ago. I am confused about applying for the EOI (*65 points*). Keeping in view the current trend how long is it taking to get an invite for Software Engineer - Code 261313? Actually, I need to gather the money for the visa application that is why i am interested in knowing the time span these days.
> I see that some people have been waiting since August 2013 and some who applied in December got the invite right away. What is the criteria of sending the invites?
> 
> thanks.


within 2 invite rounds for sure and the chances are brighter in upcoming round itself with high points that is 65.


----------



## thanthtooa

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, first do understand one thing that your points for age will not be reduced till you turn 33. In other words, your points that is 30 for age remains until your age is 32 years, 11 months and 29 days, so no need to worry. in short, you will loose 5 points under age on May, 2016 only which i trust, is a great relief to you.
> 
> if you meet 60 points, do lodge eoi right away, as no one knows when one gets invited. your orgoing work experience is cumulative which means points will be added to your basket on completion of 3 or 5 or 8 years on condition that you left the last date of current employment blank while filling EOI and your acs skills assessment letter is valid till then.
> 
> You have to prove your ongoing work experience by submitting current monthly pay slips, form 16, bank statements, new reference letter etc. while lodging visa application. That's it. Hop[e i answered all your queries.


Hi there,

Thanks for the quick reply as i have been posting to look for the answer about one week.

From your answer , we can add our additional experience with this all proof and documents.

Yap, we can prove my ongoing working experience from my previous job n current job.

Aft we get IELTS 7 (finger crossed) will submit EOI right away , may I know which documents we need to prepare first while trying for IELTS .. 

Can you pls list down for us , as we have not seen to next page w/o the IELTS ? 

Thanks a million !!!


----------



## XINGSINGH

Hi I am planning to do some courses in automation testing. I ve been earlier rejected by victoria.

I will have 60 points in may excluding nomination. 

If I show these new learnings in projects undertaken then will it be ok.

shud I take certifications from reputed companies like hp etc


----------



## greeniearun

Sathiya and seniors.... Sorry I posted this question already but just need your re confirmation...

My ACS say my experience after Jan is considered. But Feb 1 is Sunday... I want to desperately start my experience from this date due to some desperate points calculations... 

Presently I have Feb 2 as my starting date... Is it OK if I start on Sunday.... Please advise....

Thanks a lot...


----------



## bu_usa

Hi Sathiya,
Your reply confused me. You said PCC/MED whichever is earlier.
Can you provide references to your information, website where it is mentioned. I tried to search the immigration site, couldn't find anything.

I want to know this as concrete information because I did my PCC in July 2013(both India and US), and still waiting for invite as I filed with 65 points in 2611 in Nov'13.

Now, if what you say is true then in make sense to get PCC done again now and provide that with my application. However the PCC process with indian consulate and FBI takes about 2 months, hence I want to have a concrete endorsement on what you mentioned before I start the process.

If you got this information from any website, please provide the link/references.

Regards
Bashir


----------



## bu_usa

*query to Sathiya1*



sathiyaseelan said:


> this 5 year cycle starts from the day you underwent medical exam or taken PCC whichever is earlier and this is not reliant on the day you make first entry. First entry is given to make you and or your family members ready to activate your visa and has nothing to do with the PR cycle, however, applicant/s must make their first entry within 1 year from medicals/PCC whichever is earlier. The daya you get PR visa doesn't come into picture here.



Hi Sathiya,
Your reply confused me. You said PCC/MED whichever is earlier.
Can you provide references to your information, website where it is mentioned. I tried to search the immigration site, couldn't find anything.

I want to know this as concrete information because I did my PCC in July 2013(both India and US), and still waiting for invite as I filed with 65 points in 2611 in Nov'13.

Now, if what you say is true then in make sense to get PCC done again now and provide that with my application. However the PCC process with indian consulate and FBI takes about 2 months, hence I want to have a concrete endorsement on what you mentioned before I start the process.

If you got this information from any website, please provide the link/references.

Regards
Bashir


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bu_usa said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> Your reply confused me. You said PCC/MED whichever is earlier.
> Can you provide references to your information, website where it is mentioned. I tried to search the immigration site, couldn't find anything.
> 
> I want to know this as concrete information because I did my PCC in July 2013(both India and US), and still waiting for invite as I filed with 65 points in 2611 in Nov'13.
> 
> Now, if what you say is true then in make sense to get PCC done again now and provide that with my application. However the PCC process with indian consulate and FBI takes about 2 months, hence I want to have a concrete endorsement on what you mentioned before I start the process.
> 
> If you got this information from any website, please provide the link/references.
> 
> Regards
> Bashir


i am live example to the fact i shared with. i did my PCC on 29/11/2013 and medicals on 04/12/2013 and got visa on 31/12/2013. I need to make my first entry prior to 29/11/2014. this is a concrete information, for sure. DIBP asks candidates to make their first entry before 1 year from the date of PCC or medical whichever earlier. Many candidates who received pr visa have the same thing.

i recommend you to proceed for PCC again only after invite not before that.


----------



## maq_qatar

sathiyaseelan said:


> i am live example to the fact i shared with. i did my PCC on 29/11/2013 and medicals on 04/12/2013 and got visa on 31/12/2013. I need to make my first entry prior to 29/11/2014. this is a concrete information, for sure. DIBP asks candidates to make their first entry before 1 year from the date of PCC or medical whichever earlier. Many candidates who received pr visa have the same thing.
> 
> i recommend you to proceed for PCC again only after invite not before that.


Just curious to know that can we apply again for PCC within a year of issue date???


----------



## venuhunev

*EOI Invite trend*


----------



## sathiyaseelan

maq_qatar said:


> Just curious to know that can we apply again for PCC within a year of issue date???


hi maq, yes, we can apply for PCC within a year bt we need to convince the officials in passport regarding the same, that's it. One of the valid reasons might be that your application might undergo background verification that may take about 6-12 months within which your PCC might be expired.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

greeniearun said:


> Sathiya and seniors.... Sorry I posted this question already but just need your re confirmation...
> 
> My ACS say my experience after Jan is considered. But Feb 1 is Sunday... I want to desperately start my experience from this date due to some desperate points calculations...
> 
> Presently I have Feb 2 as my starting date... Is it OK if I start on Sunday.... Please advise....
> 
> Thanks a lot...


hi arun, it doesn't make any difference if you mention it or not. However, After January, means, you may mention 1st January, if 2 years have been finished prior to January, 2014. I mean, generally 2 or 4 or 6 years are deducted and you can mention the immediate next date as relevant and skilled employment.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

thanthtooa said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply as i have been posting to look for the answer about one week.
> 
> From your answer , we can add our additional experience with this all proof and documents.
> 
> Yap, we can prove my ongoing working experience from my previous job n current job.
> 
> Aft we get IELTS 7 (finger crossed) will submit EOI right away , may I know which documents we need to prepare first while trying for IELTS ..
> 
> Can you pls list down for us , as we have not seen to next page w/o the IELTS ?
> 
> Thanks a million !!!


hello, for IELTS, you dodn't need to prepare any documents and even for EOI lodging, it is not needed as in eoi form, we only fill in various details in regards to employment, education, age, passport, etc. 

While lodging visa application only, you need to attach all documents such as offer letter, experience letter, job description letter, pay slips, bank statements, income tax statements, recommendation letter, salary certificate, ielts mark sheet, skills assessment letter, passport, birth certificate etc. You may check the list of documents in thread "2013 189&190 visa applicants".


----------



## visitkangaroos

My wife received positive skill assessment(review) today for 261313, and I updated my EOI to get additional 5 points for Partner skills. I hope to receive the invite in the next round with my total now 65 for 189.

I would really like to thank everyone here for their support and encouragement. 
And a special thanks for Sathiya. You just don't how valuable you are to this forum. 

Your replies not just help the person who had the questions, but others as well like me.

Anyways after getting the invite I will have to bug you and other seniors and I hope that you guys will be as available as you had been.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

visitkangaroos said:


> My wife received positive skill assessment(review) today for 261313, and I updated my EOI to get additional 5 points for Partner skills. I hope to receive the invite in the next round with my total now 65 for 189.
> 
> I would really like to thank everyone here for their support and encouragement.
> And a special thanks for Sathiya. You just don't how valuable you are to this forum.
> 
> Your replies not just help the person who had the questions, but others as well like me.
> 
> Anyways after getting the invite I will have to bug you and other seniors and I hope that you guys will be as available as you had been.


hi buddy, awesome! that's a wise move indeed which shows you are as sharp as tack (ha ha ha). Anyway, i am sure with 65 points, you will get invite within 2 rounds and the chances are brighter in upcoming round itself. Keep your cheers up!


----------



## australiaprvisa

Hello All 

Report is out SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 27 January 2014 Results

2613 move till 20th August

2613 Software and Applications Programmers 60 20/08/2013 11.10 pm 

Occupations ceiling 3524, total 194 are invited for 2613 in last round. 

Thanks.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear SATHIYA can u plz explain this
> 
> How EOI invitation Dates Jump from December to October????
> 
> I Apply for 489 as Mechanical Engineer with 60 points
> 
> As per
> 
> 16 Dec Results EOI invited upto 11 Dec with 60 cut-off points
> 13 jan Results EOI invited upto 11 jan with 65 cut-off points
> 27 jan Results EOI invited upto 15 Oct with 60 cut-off points
> 
> SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 27 January 2014 Results


hi rizwan, this is possible and let me give you an example. If a candidate who has locked his/her EOI for a while as he/she may be on vacation or on long leave where he/she may be unable to access EOI. As soon as she/he come back, she/she can release his/her eoi and it will become active and considered for invite in the immediate invite round. Even, you could also do this for some time if you wish.I guess the las candidate might fall under this case.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Rizwan125 said:


> thansss sathiyaaa for quick reply,,,,
> 
> wt does lock mean Suspend??????


hi rizwan, i fogrot the exact name for this process but i am sure it is not suspension. Check this out in your EOI home page, you should be able to see this evidently. once a candidate releases his EOI from locked state, his EOI will be taken into account in next invite round.


----------



## venuhunev

*Updated EOI Invite trend*


----------



## slsujith

Hello All,

Had a question - I have got 7 years 11 months and couple of days as per ACS. Here is how the breakup looks:

Company 1: 01-Feb-2006 to 29-Feb-2008
Company 2: 05-Mar-2008 to 05-Feb-2010
Company 3: 08-Mar-2010 to 23-Jun-2013
Company 4: 24-Jun-2013 to date

So, based on the above and as per the system, when would I reach 8 years to claim the additional 5 points?


----------



## venuhunev

slsujith said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Had a question - I have got 7 years 11 months and couple of days as per ACS. Here is how the breakup looks:
> 
> Company 1: 01-Feb-2006 to 29-Feb-2008
> Company 2: 05-Mar-2008 to 05-Feb-2010
> Company 3: 08-Mar-2010 to 23-Jun-2013
> Company 4: 24-Jun-2013 to date
> 
> So, based on the above and as per the system, when would I reach 8 years to claim the additional 5 points?



Ideally you should get it by 2nd week of March 2014. BTW whats your occupation code ? if its 2613 or any code other than golden occupation, you should receive the invite in next round with 65 pts.


----------



## slsujith

venuhunev said:


> Ideally you should get it by 2nd week of March 2014. BTW whats your occupation code ? if its 2613 or any code other than golden occupation, you should receive the invite in next round with 65 pts.


I am applying for 261311. Thanks for the reply, but now a bit confused. I was hoping I would be eligible before the Feb 10 round. Hoping for the best.


----------



## venuhunev

slsujith said:


> I am applying for 261311. Thanks for the reply, but now a bit confused. I was hoping I would be eligible before the Feb 10 round. Hoping for the best.


you have 65 points now ? or you should wait for the dates ? if you have 65 points now, you should get it in next round. if not i think you may need to wait for 1st or 2nd invitation in March.


----------



## sremtron

Hi matoos,

Kindly let me know the which academy you took the traning for IELTs..

Planning to take IELTS for 2 time... (L- 7 , R - 9 , S - 7 , W - 6)


----------



## slsujith

venuhunev said:


> you have 65 points now ? or you should wait for the dates ? if you have 65 points now, you should get it in next round. if not i think you may need to wait for 1st or 2nd invitation in March.


Its 60 points now and desperately waiting for 65. With 60, I don't think I stand a chance to get an invite before July.


----------



## Mattooose

You are in Bangalore right? 
I went to a place called Abel .its on cmh road in indiranagar..


----------



## sremtron

Mattooose said:


> You are in Bangalore right?
> I went to a place called Abel .its on cmh road in indiranagar..


Yah,,i am in Bangalore..

Could you please give the full name of the Centre,,,

How was training quality,,, will you recommend this centre...Thanks...


----------



## greeniearun

I got a curious case here...

I am getting a 65 from 60 on march 10 ... I am very much sure I ll get an invite for 65 in 2613 march 10 itself... Would the point upgrade and invite exactly happen at Monday 0000.... Just curious


----------



## sathiyaseelan

greeniearun said:


> I got a curious case here...
> 
> I am getting a 65 from 60 on march 10 ... I am very much sure I ll get an invite for 65 in 2613 march 10 itself... Would the point upgrade and invite exactly happen at Monday 0000.... Just curious


hi arun, i am glad to look at your hgh enthusiasm otherwise called impatience (ha ha ha, just kidding). Skill select doesn't update your points on the day you enter into 3 or 5 or 8 years but one day before it. I mean, in your case it is on 09/03/2014 is when you will get 5 points additionally and yes, you will have brighter chance to be invited on the very next day i mean on Monday. i guess after reading this you might have gone to heaven (LOL).


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi omer,
> 
> with your update, did you raise your score from 60?. If your score is only 60, yet, i am unsure why you have not been invited as the last candidate invited on 16th september had the visa date of effect 15/09/2013 and with 60 points.
> 
> I presume that ealrier, you have submitted the EOI, perhaps, with 55/50 points, i guess. And on 22/09/2013, you updated it to 60 points. Your occupation has a decent number of seats (7320) for this program year and only invited 5 candidates so far. As a consequence, your chances are really greater to get an invitation in next round itself i mean, on 07th October. If worse comes to worst, 21st october will be when you get the golden email. But, i am 200% sure that you will get invite on 07/10/2013 itself.
> 
> Don't forget to give me treat after the receipt of invite, by the way.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

May I please request you to share the link where you were able to see that only 5 people were invited and there is a ceiling of 7320.

Regards

Sanjeev


----------



## Deepshikha

*Functional English*

Hi Sathiya,

Could you please suggest what specifically functional english requirements are in terms of Spouse dependent visa.

I tried to find out and it says that last 2 year education should be in English and somewhere it said that it should be for 5 years. 

Since now we need to get the certificate from my husband's colleges that the medium was english but for how many years, if it is just 2 then we already got it and if it is 5 then we have to approach his 2nd last education college for the certificate.

Please suggest.

Regards
Ds


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> May I please request you to share the link where you were able to see that only 5 people were invited and there is a ceiling of 7320.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sanjeev


hi sanjeev,

his occupation is different so his cap too. His group is one of fattest groups in this program year. You can check this out in skill select's website under occupational ceilings for 1311 group code in reports section.When i replied to him, only 5 seats have been filled in but now 31 seats out of 7320.

Below is the link for your information.

SkillSelect – SkillSelect

sathiya


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Hi Sathiya,

I am from the same category and have approval from AIMS and lodged my EOI (190)last week but havent recieved an invite as yet. I was curious to know about occupation ceiling of 131112 (Sales and Marketing Manager).

This category's availablity changed from high to medium in January 2014, whereas your message states that only 31 have been invited till date then how can it get changed to medium?? May i please request you to shed some light on this?

Regards

Sanjeev


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> I am from the same category and have approval from AIMS and lodged my EOI (190)last week but havent recieved an invite as yet. I was curious to know about occupation ceiling of 131112 (Sales and Marketing Manager).
> 
> This category's availablity changed from high to medium in January 2014, whereas your message states that only 31 have been invited till date then how can it get changed to medium?? May i please request you to shed some light on this?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sanjeev


hi sanjeev, 

first iof all, did you check the ceiling for your group code?. Understand one thing that Cap is not set for an occupation instead a group of occupations falling under same category and no one knows how much is the ceiling for its individual occupation under a group, unfortunately. So, you may get an idea of remaining seats based on the status from the state that sponsors your profession. 

I strongly recommend you to go through the link i shared with. You will get to know the ceiling for your group code is 7320 but haplessly, 31 seats only filled up yet. I guess the number of seats allotted for your code for the state currently sponsoring you currently. Means, every state has its ceiling for sponsoring candidates from a group and a code. Few more states may open sponsorship soon to invite candidates under your gourp code. You might get confused with this. Go through the skill select's website to know ceilings for your group.


----------



## Deepshikha

Hi Sathiya,

Could you please suggest what specifically functional english requirements are in terms of Spouse dependent visa.

I tried to find out and it says that last 2 year education should be in English and somewhere it said that it should be for 5 years.

Since now we need to get the certificate from my husband's colleges that the medium was english but for how many years, if it is just 2 then we already got it and if it is 5 then we have to approach his 2nd last education college for the certificate.

Please suggest.

Regards
Ds


----------



## venuhunev

slsujith said:


> Its 60 points now and desperately waiting for 65. With 60, I don't think I stand a chance to get an invite before July.



If you already have EOI with 60 points and all these dates, your EOI should automatically increase your points when you achieve the date and the very next round you should get your invitation.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Deepshikha said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Could you please suggest what specifically functional english requirements are in terms of Spouse dependent visa.
> 
> I tried to find out and it says that last 2 year education should be in English and somewhere it said that it should be for 5 years.
> 
> Since now we need to get the certificate from my husband's colleges that the medium was english but for how many years, if it is just 2 then we already got it and if it is 5 then we have to approach his 2nd last education college for the certificate.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Regards
> Ds


As per skillselect, check out below: 
http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/functional-english/

You need an ielts of 4.5 in all bands OR
evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English

Since you have taken certificate for 2yrs, it is alright..
Enjoy!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sam001

Dear Friends,

Please help me regarding the process of applying. As per what i understand till now the steps are:

1.Ielts
2.Skill assessment 
3.EOI
4.Getting invite
5.Applying for visa
6.pcc and medcials
7.Grant

I am applying for 189 and have 60 points.

Is the procedure understood by me correct? 

If any change please let me know 

Thanking you all


----------



## sam001

Dear Friends,

I have a query that how many points i can claim for experience as any architect as per below mentioned details:

-Passed out architecture in october 2005
-Got degree in December 2006
-Started Job as An Architect in July 2005 to May 2009
-Doing private Practice as An Architect and have own firm Since June 2009

The question is how many points i can Claim for experience &
Does experience as Private Practitioner count as experience( I have all proofs for proving)

Thanks and regards


----------



## bu_usa

*Thanks*



sathiyaseelan said:


> i am live example to the fact i shared with. i did my PCC on 29/11/2013 and medicals on 04/12/2013 and got visa on 31/12/2013. I need to make my first entry prior to 29/11/2014. this is a concrete information, for sure. DIBP asks candidates to make their first entry before 1 year from the date of PCC or medical whichever earlier. Many candidates who received pr visa have the same thing.
> 
> i recommend you to proceed for PCC again only after invite not before that.



Hi Sathiya,

Thanks. 

However, I lost hope of it this year. Way 2611 going with 2 days increment, i don't think I would get invite even though I am 65 pointer and pretty soon it might hit the ceiling. I filed EOI on Nov 17th and I guess anyone post october wouldn't stand chance. Unfortunately I will loose 5 points in June so I should rather prepare for IELTS and score once again.


All the best with your travel.

Regards


----------



## Vasu G

sam001 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Please help me regarding the process of applying. As per what i understand till now the steps are:
> 
> 1.Ielts
> 2.Skill assessment
> 3.EOI
> 4.Getting invite
> 5.Applying for visa
> 6.pcc and medcials
> 7.Grant
> 
> I am applying for 189 and have 60 points.
> 
> Is the procedure understood by me correct?
> 
> If any change please let me know
> 
> Thanking you all


Hey Sam,

That's correct but you can do your skill assessment without IELTS. You can give your IELTS exam later because your skill assessment may take upto 3 months. All the best !!


----------



## Deepshikha

Nishant Dundas said:


> As per skillselect, check out below:
> SkillSelect â€“ Functional English
> 
> You need an ielts of 4.5 in all bands OR
> evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English
> 
> Since you have taken certificate for 2yrs, it is alright..
> Enjoy!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thank you for the reply. so its happy times for me


----------



## jaideepf1407

I have recieved a total of 14 years experience for my occupation (231212-ships Engineer )as per my skills assessment from AMSA
They have not mentioned any other details in the Assessment ...

I had not submitted papers for 5 months work experience, as at that time I was under the impression that I would not require it.
Have now filled out my EOI and may require my 5 months work Exp to claim for the complete 15 points as per the 8 out of last 10 years criteria.

Can I enter the relevant work Exp in my EOI even though I had not submitted it during my Skills assessment.
I have contract papers and salary slips to prove my Experince.

Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## sam001

Thanks a lot for quick reply

Also if you can tell me how many points can claim for experience as stated in my other question 

Thanks a lot again


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sam001 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Please help me regarding the process of applying. As per what i understand till now the steps are:
> 
> 1.Ielts
> 2.Skill assessment
> 3.EOI
> 4.Getting invite
> 5.Applying for visa
> 6.pcc and medcials
> 7.Grant
> 
> I am applying for 189 and have 60 points.
> 
> Is the procedure understood by me correct?
> 
> If any change please let me know
> 
> Thanking you all


Depending on your occupation and assessing body, stpes 1 and 2 can be exchanged. The one whose occupation is in ICT and needs to get skills assessment from ACS, need not sit for IELTS prior to skills assessment. Everything else is correct.


----------



## Wasee

hi , 
on behalf of my friend.

should i include my 10 month experience in EOI which was not assessed by EA due to no documents proof other than experience letter?

regards,


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Wasee said:


> hi ,
> on behalf of my friend.
> 
> should i include my 10 month experience in EOI which was not assessed by EA due to no documents proof other than experience letter?
> 
> regards,


Don't include it as it is not assessed by EA. If you do enter this, you take risk in visa application. If he would like o claim this 10 months too, ask him to lodge another application with sufficient documents this time to get positive outcome.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jaideepf1407 said:


> I have recieved a total of 14 years experience for my occupation (231212-ships Engineer )as per my skills assessment from AMSA
> They have not mentioned any other details in the Assessment ...
> 
> I had not submitted papers for 5 months work experience, as at that time I was under the impression that I would not require it.
> Have now filled out my EOI and may require my 5 months work Exp to claim for the complete 15 points as per the 8 out of last 10 years criteria.
> 
> Can I enter the relevant work Exp in my EOI even though I had not submitted it during my Skills assessment.
> I have contract papers and salary slips to prove my Experince.
> 
> Any advice will be appreciated.


Never claim any work experience that was not assessed by assessing body and or you didn't submit any documents for it. If you want to get this experience too in your basket, go for review with AMSA and submit documents for that too. However, your ongoing experience can be claimed by submitting current monthly salary slips, bank statements, income tax statements, new reference letter and not the previous experience that was not assessed. All the best.


----------



## Wasee

sathiyaseelan said:


> Don't include it as it is not assessed by EA. If you do enter this, you take risk in visa application. If he would like o claim this 10 months too, ask him to lodge another application with sufficient documents this time to get positive outcome.


thanks for your quick feedback , 

2 questions in my mind, in EOI we have to provide employment record for last 10 years, so either its accessed or not , we should mention that experience or not.

and on later on stage in form 80 , same , should he mention this 10 month exp. in form 80 ?

regards,


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bu_usa said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> However, I lost hope of it this year. Way 2611 going with 2 days increment, i don't think I would get invite even though I am 65 pointer and pretty soon it might hit the ceiling. I filed EOI on Nov 17th and I guess anyone post october wouldn't stand chance. Unfortunately I will loose 5 points in June so I should rather prepare for IELTS and score once again.
> 
> 
> All the best with your travel.
> 
> Regards


hi buddy, 65 points are than enough to secure an invite under 2613 group. Don't be pessimistic mate. Remaining seats should be available till 2nd round of June, 2014 and so no need to worry about your berth. 

I am very sure that you will get an invite within 2 rounds with your score that is 65 points. As of now, take a vacation to get out of this stress although there is nothing to you like that. You are surrounded by myths and better come out of them.

Cheers!
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Wasee said:


> thanks for your quick feedback ,
> 
> 2 questions in my mind, in EOI we have to provide employment record for last 10 years, so either its accessed or not , we should mention that experience or not.
> 
> and on later on stage in form 80 , same , should he mention this 10 month exp. in form 80 ?
> 
> regards,


yes, you need to mention that too but mark it irrelevant.

in Form 80, you need to provide all your employment be it irrelevant or relevant, skilled or unskilled as it refers to your work history, it is necessary to include all your work experience.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sam001 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have a query that how many points i can claim for experience as any architect as per below mentioned details:
> 
> -Passed out architecture in october 2005
> -Got degree in December 2006
> -Started Job as An Architect in July 2005 to May 2009
> -Doing private Practice as An Architect and have own firm Since June 2009
> 
> The question is how many points i can Claim for experience &
> Does experience as Private Practitioner count as experience( I have all proofs for proving)
> 
> Thanks and regards


i think, self experience do also count as skilled experience on condition that you are able to prove it using documents. Your skilled experince should be counted after you graduated from college. In your case, your experience starts from either October or November, 2005 depending on last day of your graduation. Before that will not be considered for points. So, as per this fact, you may get 15 ponts as yours is between 8 years and 10 years.


----------



## Wasee

sathiyaseelan said:


> yes, you need to mention that too but mark it irrelevant.
> 
> in Form 80, you need to provide all your employment be it irrelevant or relevant, skilled or unskilled as it refers to your work history, it is necessary to include all your work experience.


thank you


----------



## jaideepf1407

sathiyaseelan said:


> Never claim any work experience that was not assessed by assessing body and or you didn't submit any documents for it. If you want to get this experience too in your basket, go for review with AMSA and submit documents for that too. However, your ongoing experience can be claimed by submitting current monthly salary slips, bank statements, income tax statements, new reference letter and not the previous experience that was not assessed. All the best.


Thanks for your reply Sathiya... In the Assessment letter AMSA have not made any specific comments towards which work Experince they have assessed,
Just a general comment as below,

"The assessment also confirmed you have fourteen (14)years experience in the Maritime Industry and your training and Qualification is equivalent to the level of an Advanced Diploma."

I was unable to get a company letter for the 5 months but had submitted Sea service proof available with me.
Am not sure how they have assessed my Work Exp


----------



## visitkangaroos

Hi Sathiya and other Seniors here,

I submitted my EOI with 65 points and was preparing my documentation. 

I had been worked with 3 companies including the correct one. But I don't have some of the documents like

1. Few Form 16 for my previous employers are missing.
2. Some of the salary slips.
3. Some Tax returns (ITR-V)
4. Offer letter from one of my employer.

So are there any alternative documents to these and do we need them for the entire duration.

Also for one of my previous employer, initially they were giving Salary slips as simple text document, which you could open in Notepad and Edit it. So will that work.


----------



## ajaymannat

sam001 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have a query that how many points i can claim for experience as any architect as per below mentioned details:
> 
> -Passed out architecture in october 2005
> -Got degree in December 2006
> -Started Job as An Architect in July 2005 to May 2009
> -Doing private Practice as An Architect and have own firm Since June 2009
> 
> The question is how many points i can Claim for experience &
> Does experience as Private Practitioner count as experience( I have all proofs for proving)
> 
> Thanks and regards


Hi sam i am also applying as an architect its good to see an another architect 
I am on state sponsorship stage 
I am not sure u can apply as private practitioner bcoz i am applying as an employer under an atchitect


----------



## sathiyaseelan

visitkangaroos said:


> Hi Sathiya and other Seniors here,
> 
> I submitted my EOI with 65 points and was preparing my documentation.
> 
> I had been worked with 3 companies including the correct one. But I don't have some of the documents like
> 
> 1. Few Form 16 for my previous employers are missing.
> 2. Some of the salary slips.
> 3. Some Tax returns (ITR-V)
> 4. Offer letter from one of my employer.
> 
> So are there any alternative documents to these and do we need them for the entire duration.
> 
> Also for one of my previous employer, initially they were giving Salary slips as simple text document, which you could open in Notepad and Edit it. So will that work.


hi there, You don't need to submit salary slips for all months, however, at least 3 or 4 per year for 4 years of experience. If your experience is more than 8 or 10 years, one or 2 pay slips per year is fine enough. The same is applicable for form 16, however, submitting form 16 for all years is a plus. If you are unable to do so, you may submit bank statements for the whole period you started working and this is a gods substitute for form 16 and or income tax statements. 

Moreover, i recommend you to get a salary certificate from the companies from whom you didn't receive much documents as i said above. This salary certificate is a simple document that states your name, occupation, tenure and the salary paid during that tenure and get this for every year if possible else in a single consolidated document on company's letterhead. This is an excellent replacement for salary slips. You may get pdf files for your employment provident fund as well which adds value to your documentation and i personally applied this in my visa application.

Documents in notepad may be weaker format which could be replaced with the salary certificate as i said and we need all these documents throughout the process. In fact, i highly recommend you to keep them safe even after landing in Aussie as no one knows when government asks for proofs. Other than that, everything is fine. but, don't worry much. In another post, i will list all the documents i attached with my visa application. I hope it might be helpful to the people who are about to lodge visa application and attach documents. 

Cheers!

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jaideepf1407 said:


> Thanks for your reply Sathiya... In the Assessment letter AMSA have not made any specific comments towards which work Experince they have assessed,
> Just a general comment as below,
> 
> "The assessment also confirmed you have fourteen (14)years experience in the Maritime Industry and your training and Qualification is equivalent to the level of an Advanced Diploma."
> 
> I was unable to get a company letter for the 5 months but had submitted Sea service proof available with me.
> Am not sure how they have assessed my Work Exp


hi buddy,

it is good not to claim that experience. How many points you hold as of now? If you have more than 60 points and your occupation is not a competitive one, then no need to claim this experience. If i were you, i shouldn't have claimed that experience. Tell me one more thing that was your experience assessed for 14 years excluded these 5 months or not?


----------



## ILikeOz

Hi folks,

is it necessary to translate bank statements for financial evidence or can I upload the colored scanned originals in German (as it would save NAATI costs)? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nishant Dundas

ILikeOz said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> is it necessary to translate bank statements for financial evidence or can I upload the colored scanned originals in German (as it would save NAATI costs)? Thanks in advance!


I think you will have to get those translated.
Do get it confirmed as am not 100% sure.
Logically speaking, you should since the CO won't be able to understand it

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## DevDillon

Hi friends
I recently got my acs skills accessment. I have 3.5 yrs of experience. Acs has as usual deducted 2 years. My points are 60 with 3.5 yrs only. Should I give it a try for eoi considering diac might consider my whole experience.
Acs has also mentioned my full years of experience in the letter, but recognised only remaining 1.5 yrs.

Thanks
Dev


----------



## Nishant Dundas

DevDillon said:


> Hi friends
> I recently got my acs skills accessment. I have 3.5 yrs of experience. Acs has as usual deducted 2 years. My points are 60 with 3.5 yrs only. Should I give it a try for eoi considering diac might consider my whole experience.
> Acs has also mentioned my full years of experience in the letter, but recognised only remaining 1.5 yrs.
> 
> Thanks
> Dev


They will go as per what ACS letter states.
Don't risk it!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Rizwan125

*Salary Ceriticate KSA*

Dear Sathiya,
i have little inquiry regarding form 16 and Salary Certificate

i was going through previous post regarding Salary Certificate, i worked in Saudi Arabia where there is no tax deduction and Form-16....it means i should go for Salary Certificate on company letter head pad??

IF u have any sample letter of salary certificate or any thread kindly tag me

Regards

Rizwan


----------



## sathiyaseelan

DevDillon said:


> Hi friends
> I recently got my acs skills accessment. I have 3.5 yrs of experience. Acs has as usual deducted 2 years. My points are 60 with 3.5 yrs only. Should I give it a try for eoi considering diac might consider my whole experience.
> Acs has also mentioned my full years of experience in the letter, but recognised only remaining 1.5 yrs.
> 
> Thanks
> Dev


hi Dev, 

I recommend you to give it a shot if you have huge money that you don't know how to spend, much time without knowing how to spare it and hard work and other attributes to be nullified. If ACS considers only 1.5 years of experience, why you would like to cheat DIBP as ACS is the assessing body that evaluates your work experience and education to check where your experience and education stand on.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Sathiya,
> i have little inquiry regarding form 16 and Salary Certificate
> 
> i was going through previous post regarding Salary Certificate, i worked in Saudi Arabia where there is no tax deduction and Form-16....it means i should go for Salary Certificate on company letter head pad??
> 
> IF u have any sample letter of salary certificate or any thread kindly tag me
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rizwan


hi buddy, how sharp you are? Salary certificate is the ideal one to suit your situation. It is a general certificate that starts something like" *This is to certify that your name has been working as your designation on full-time with our organization from dd/mm/yyyy to dd/mm/yyyy (present if you still work). 

As the salary is exempted from income tax as per the country's rules, there are no taxes deducted from his salary during his employment with our company. The annual salary offered to him for the fiscal year 2010-2011 was/is xxxxx rupees/dhirahms or any values you want.


If you would like to know more on his salary credentials in the above period, please don't hesitate to contact us.

HR manager's Name

signature 
designation
company seal
*

Very simple. You can receive one certificate per year in the same format.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## bravehart

*PCC for spouse*

Hi,

If my spouse has lived in UK and India then do i need the PCC for her from both the countries or is it only valid for the main applicant and the dependents can submit only the PCC for India ?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

bravehart said:


> Hi,
> 
> If my spouse has lived in UK and India then do i need the PCC for her from both the countries or is it only valid for the main applicant and the dependents can submit only the PCC for India ?


If the duration of stay is more than a year, you need to provide pcc.
For spouse too the same rules apply with regards to PCC.
So, please start arranging for the same, if it is required in your case.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Rizwan125

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, how sharp you are? Salary certificate is the ideal one to suit your situation. It is a general certificate that starts something like" *This is to certify that your name has been working as your designation on full-time with our organization from dd/mm/yyyy to dd/mm/yyyy (present if you still work).
> 
> As the salary is exempted from income tax as per the country's rules, there are no taxes deducted from his salary during his employment with our company. The annual salary offered to him for the fiscal year 2010-2011 was/is xxxxx rupees/dhirahms or any values you want.
> 
> 
> If you would like to know more on his salary credentials in the above period, please don't hesitate to contact us.
> 
> HR manager's Name
> 
> signature
> designation
> company seal
> *
> 
> Very simple. You can receive one certificate per year in the same format.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Sathiys thanks for ur Cerebral Reply.

it means Salary Certificate doesn,t need Salary structure 

Basic Pay=_________
House Rent=_________
Project or Desert Area Allowance=________
Gross Salary =_________

Actually Sathiya in Middle-East Nothing is easy,i spent 2 years there that,s why i want to prepare all documents before lodging application.

Thanx alot for ur support and obeservation in every matter,

Regards
Rizwan


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Rizwan125 said:


> Sathiys thanks for ur Cerebral Reply.
> 
> it means Salary Certificate doesn,t need Salary structure
> 
> Basic Pay=_________
> House Rent=_________
> Project or Desert Area Allowance=________
> Gross Salary =_________
> 
> Actually Sathiya in Middle-East Nothing is easy,i spent 2 years there that,s why i want to prepare all documents before lodging application.
> 
> Thanx alot for ur support and obeservation in every matter,
> 
> Regards
> Rizwan


hi buddy, Having detail;ed salary structure is the ideal situation and is excellent on eto satisfy the case officer. However, in the worst case, the format i shared with could be used and this is also fine enough as we are mentioning that they can contact them for verification on your salary.


----------



## atiker

Had applied for EOI with 60 points on 4th Dec
Today I got positive ACS assessment for spouse's application too.

Is it correct that to get invite in the next round with 65 points for 261313 - Software Engineer, I have till 10th of this month to update the EOI ?

And is it also correct that I will surely get the invite in the next round ?


----------



## venuhunev

atiker said:


> Had applied for EOI with 60 points on 4th Dec
> Today I got positive ACS assessment for spouse's application too.
> 
> Is it correct that to get invite in the next round with 65 points for 261313 - Software Engineer, I have till 10th of this month to update the EOI ?
> 
> And is it also correct that I will surely get the invite in the next round ?



You are absolutely right. But why do you want to wait till 10th ?


----------



## oz dude

bravehart said:


> Hi,
> 
> If my spouse has lived in UK and India then do i need the PCC for her from both the countries or is it only valid for the main applicant and the dependents can submit only the PCC for India ?


On the safer side get for her aswell usually they do ask for all the applicants pcc


----------



## atiker

venuhunev said:


> You are absolutely right. But why do you want to wait till 10th ?


US opportunity is materialising. Need time to think over. USA IT job market is much bigger than Aus. But Aus has better social security plus aus gives pr at the start whereas green card take ages.

Not sure if one takes aus pr but then stays out of the country for couple of years then what will be its impact on pr status and its renewal.


----------



## venuhunev

atiker said:


> US opportunity is materialising. Need time to think over. USA IT job market is much bigger than Aus. But Aus has better social security plus aus gives pr at the start whereas green card take ages.
> 
> Not sure if one takes aus pr but then stays out of the country for couple of years then what will be its impact on pr status and its renewal.




Thats right. Aus has better social security plus aus gives pr at the start. 

After couple of years (once you make an initial entry within the deadline) if you stay in Oz for atleast 4 years, you may be eligible for citizenship or RRV.


----------



## atiker

venuhunev said:


> After couple of years (once you make an initial entry within the deadline) if you stay in Oz for atleast 4 years, you may be eligible for citizenship or RRV.


1. What is RRV ?
2. What is the current criteria for citizenship for current PR holders ?


----------



## venuhunev

atiker said:


> 1. What is RRV ?
> 2. What is the current criteria for citizenship for current PR holders ?


Please check the links below

Resident Return visa (subclasses 155 and 157)
Australian Citizenship – Application process for Australian citizenship


----------



## venuhunev

Hi ,

is it necessary to enter 10th and 12th details as well in EOI Education History ? I have just entered my BE details. 

If yes, what should be the qualification for 10th and 12th ? 

This will not affect my points. i think this should not change my Date of Effect as well. Please confirm.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

venuhunev said:


> Hi ,
> 
> is it necessary to enter 10th and 12th details as well in EOI Education History ? I have just entered my BE details.
> 
> If yes, what should be the qualification for 10th and 12th ?
> 
> This will not affect my points. i think this should not change my Date of Effect as well. Please confirm.


no need to enter details of 10th and 12th in EOI, however, it is mandatory to fill the same credentials in visa application. As far as EOI is concerned, details regarding your highest qualification alone is fine enough. Even, if you enter those details of 10th and 12th in EOI, it won't change your visa date and you need to choose other from the drop down check and fill in details of 10th and 12th.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

atiker said:


> Had applied for EOI with 60 points on 4th Dec
> Today I got positive ACS assessment for spouse's application too.
> 
> Is it correct that to get invite in the next round with 65 points for 261313 - Software Engineer, I have till 10th of this month to update the EOI ?
> 
> And is it also correct that I will surely get the invite in the next round ?


As soon as you have all details and documents such as skills assessment and IELTS with you, it is highly recommended and a wise decision to lodge EOI right away. based on current selection trend for 189 visa under 2613 group, yes, you should be invited in upcoming round itself, however, in worst case, within 2 rounds, for sure.


----------



## slsujith

I had a question regarding name.

In my educational certificates and experience letters from two of my companies, my name is spelled with my initials, whereas in my passport and in my current employment, my full name (with initials expanded) is used. Would that be a problem when applying for visa? Anyone having similar issue and had already lodged the visa, could you guide me on what you did?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

slsujith said:


> I had a question regarding name.
> 
> In my educational certificates and experience letters from two of my companies, my name is spelled with my initials, whereas in my passport and in my current employment, my full name (with initials expanded) is used. Would that be a problem when applying for visa? Anyone having similar issue and had already lodged the visa, could you guide me on what you did?


This has no influence on visa grant and i am a live example to the fact as in documents, my name was displayed with initial however, in passport with full surname. Despite this, i received grant and this can be understood by Case officer easily and i didn't submit anything regards to this. So, don't worry about this.


----------



## slsujith

sathiyaseelan said:


> This has no influence on visa grant and i am a live example to the fact as in documents, my name was displayed with initial however, in passport with full surname. Despite this, i received grant and this can be understood by Case officer easily and i didn't submit anything regards to this. So, don't worry about this.


You just gave me a new lease of life  Thanks a ton for taking time to answer. So, All is Well


----------



## Sam2304

Can someone update the latest waiting list


----------



## Mattooose

sremtron said:


> Yah,,i am in Bangalore..
> 
> Could you please give the full name of the Centre,,,
> 
> How was training quality,,, will you recommend this centre...Thanks...


Hi,
Sorry for the delayed reply.
Yes they are good. With their tips and if your language is at a decent level, you can 
easily get 7 in all sections.

They make you practice reading and listening till you consistently hit high scores.
Writing - They will hold a class where they will categorize the questions (like agree/disagree, opinion, problem/solution). They have a specific pattern to write answers for particular type of questions. If you follow that, with normal english, you are sure to get a 7 even with a limited vocabulary...They have a lot of exercises for writing section as well.

Speaking - Again they will make us practice a lot. Most of the questions for speaking get repeated. There is a book by Parthesh Thakkar which covers 99% of possible questions. 

With decent english, you should be able to get 7 with their training. 
To get 8, you need to have a wide range of vocabulary. They dont do much to improve your vocabulary drastically..

It is on CMH Road..When you go towards MG road through CMH, you would see Mc Donalds on the left hand side. If you go further ahead, you will find a signal. If you go straight after the signal, ABEL is in the 3rd or 4th building on the right hand side.. You would see a yellow board on the first floor.
Contact Us | Academy for British English Language


----------



## bravehart

oz dude said:


> On the safer side get for her aswell usually they do ask for all the applicants pcc


Thanks !


----------



## bravehart

Another query !
The experience letter given by my current employer only mentions my current designation and not all the past designations.However it has all my roles and responsibilities. I have asked them to provide me a new letter detailing all the designations but they have denied it. 
Now in the visa application i will be detailing all my designations . Will it create any issue ?


----------



## zoyakhan

ILikeOz said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> is it necessary to translate bank statements for financial evidence or can I upload the colored scanned originals in German (as it would save NAATI costs)? Thanks in advance!


Hi, 
I wrote to australian embassy here in germany asking them whether I need to get my salary slips translated or not. Here is what they said:

"
We dont have an official list of translators. You may wish to wait to hear
back from the case officer after applying to see whether a translation
would be necessary. In some cases documents in languages other than English
that can be easliy understandable at a glance by a non-German speaker may
not require translating"

I would like to know whether you are getting the documents translated or not and if you are then from where ?  

thanks.


----------



## ILikeOz

Hi,

thanks for sharing this information!  To be on the safe side I'm going to translate them. In Germany I know at least two NAATI translators that I can recommend (sorry can't post URLs as a new member, just google for them)


Ulrike Lechner
Anna Wilson




zoyakhan said:


> Hi,
> I wrote to australian embassy here in germany asking them whether I need to get my salary slips translated or not. Here is what they said:
> 
> "
> We dont have an official list of translators. You may wish to wait to hear
> back from the case officer after applying to see whether a translation
> would be necessary. In some cases documents in languages other than English
> that can be easliy understandable at a glance by a non-German speaker may
> not require translating"
> 
> I would like to know whether you are getting the documents translated or not and if you are then from where ?
> 
> thanks.


----------



## zoyakhan

thanks for the information. 
I am thinking not to get all the salary slips translated. I think the year end tax document which contains the job period and salary earned should be sufficient and then I will wait and see if CO needs anything else. The translations are quite expensive  

All the best.




ILikeOz said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks for sharing this information!  To be on the safe side I'm going to translate them. In Germany I know at least two NAATI translators that I can recommend (sorry can't post URLs as a new member, just google for them)
> 
> 
> Ulrike Lechner
> Anna Wilson


----------



## ILikeOz

Yes, I will go the same way as each translated page costs around 30€. I hope the end of year tax statements plus a current payslip will be sufficient.
Good luck mate!



zoyakhan said:


> thanks for the information.
> I am thinking not to get all the salary slips translated. I think the year end tax document which contains the job period and salary earned should be sufficient and then I will wait and see if CO needs anything else. The translations are quite expensive
> 
> All the best.


----------



## emerald89

Hi Sathiya,

Appreciate it if you could please give your comments for this:

I have submitted ACS processing with my old passport which will be expired in March 2015. When I renew my passport at that time, the passport number will be changed to a new format. My questions is

1) Should I go and get a new passport before I submit EOI (which I am looking around June 2014)?
2) Is ACS letter stated with passport number?
3) Is there any problem if the passport number in ACS and EOI is different?
4) Should I continue the whole process, IELTS, EOI and Visa with old passport and then update with new passport only when it is ready?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

emerald89 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Appreciate it if you could please give your comments for this:
> 
> I have submitted ACS processing with my old passport which will be expired in March 2015. When I renew my passport at that time, the passport number will be changed to a new format. My questions is
> 
> 1) Should I go and get a new passport before I submit EOI (which I am looking around June 2014)?
> 2) Is ACS letter stated with passport number?
> 3) Is there any problem if the passport number in ACS and EOI is different?
> 4) Should I continue the whole process, IELTS, EOI and Visa with old passport and then update with new passport only when it is ready?


March 2015 is a long long time, my friend.
Please use your old passport even you plan on applying and getting visa in 2014 itself.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sam001

Dear ajaymannat,

Good to hear that you are on ss stage.

I have given my docs for Degree accessment to AACA and will be applying for IELTS Soon.

Have you got your degree accessed? How much time did it took?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

emerald89 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Appreciate it if you could please give your comments for this:
> 
> I have submitted ACS processing with my old passport which will be expired in March 2015. When I renew my passport at that time, the passport number will be changed to a new format. My questions is
> 
> 1) Should I go and get a new passport before I submit EOI (which I am looking around June 2014)?
> 2) Is ACS letter stated with passport number?
> 3) Is there any problem if the passport number in ACS and EOI is different?
> 4) Should I continue the whole process, IELTS, EOI and Visa with old passport and then update with new passport only when it is ready?


hi there, is it March, 2015? A single answer to all your queries is "Go for visa process with this passport itself and no need to concern about anything". Is it very simple?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bravehart said:


> Another query !
> The experience letter given by my current employer only mentions my current designation and not all the past designations.However it has all my roles and responsibilities. I have asked them to provide me a new letter detailing all the designations but they have denied it.
> Now in the visa application i will be detailing all my designations . Will it create any issue ?


No need to worry about the designations as it has zero impact on visa grant or skills assessment, however, the roles and responsibilities do influence a lot on visa. So, with the current job description, you won't experience any issues for visa process. So, what are you waiting for? Go ahead and enjoy. Have a good day!


----------



## Deepshikha

Hi Sathiya,

Can you please suggest how long (approx) does it takes for the visa to come, after the submission of application on the invitation. 

I am expecting to get an invite on 10th Feb and then I will be submitting the application max by 20th Feb, so when should I be expecting the whole process to be completed ? (I have already got the PCC and other stuff done)

P.S : 2613|65 points

regards
Ds


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Deepshikha said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Can you please suggest how long (approx) does it takes for the visa to come, after the submission of application on the invitation.
> 
> I am expecting to get an invite on 10th Feb and then I will be submitting the application max by 20th Feb, so when should I be expecting the whole process to be completed ? (I have already got the PCC and other stuff done)
> 
> P.S : 2613|65 points
> 
> regards
> Ds


Current timelines observed on this forum are maximum 2mns..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Deepshikha

Nishant Dundas said:


> Current timelines observed on this forum are maximum 2mns..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks for the reply. 

I have a query regarding the bridging visa - Is the bridging visa activated the day we submit the visa application or there is some defined milestone in the process ? 

I mean the application reaches a particular state and only then the bridging visa gets activated. Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## 123ppb

I have got general registration with AHPRA and will like to apply for 189 visa. I need to be clear on the following before I apply. Please advice on the following.

1)	Is there a minimum validity period for passport when you apply a 189 visa. My passport is valid till 14 August 2014 and I plan to apply for 189 visa in March 2014. It will be valid for less than six months.
2)	If I apply for renewal of my passport with Indian Embassy now, my passport will be still current till I a get a new. Can I apply for the 189 visa with my current passport, while its renewal is in process and the original with the Indian High commission? 
3)	Will we need original passports for health checks. I do not have driving licence. I have a copy of my passport attached by JP.

4) How to claim points for work experience.
I understand that for work experience from Australia we need a paper from the hospital. How to claim points for past experience, outside Australia. Is it a CV.

5)	How to claim points for wife. My wife is a doctor (same profession as we) and studied in a WHO recognised medical school, which is also recognised by Australia. She has an IELTS score of 7. She is yet to give her Australian medical council exams. Can I claim 5 point for her?


6)	What is actually an expression of interest and how long does it to take to get an reply. Do I pay at the time of expression of interest or when we actually lodge the application.

7)	I understand the fees for 189 and 190 is same. Are there different processing times for them. For 190 there is a period of 2 years you need to work in WA. Does it start after one gets the visa or the time already spent in WA is subtracted?

Your sincere advise will be highly appreciated.
ppb.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Sathiya kindly help in this matter,
> 
> I did job in my home country during July-2010-------Sept 2011 and rest of years i did job in Saudi Arabia as u already know.
> 
> Company already issued me experience certificate, Now again i contacted for form- 16 but they refused to give me form-16?
> 
> They said we dn,t have any form-16???
> 
> How to cope with this situation??
> 
> Is there any special format of form-16???
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rizwan


hi buddy, there is no format for form 16 as it is a document that elobarates your salary didvided into various parts such as basic, bonus, HRA, Variable pay etc. and also the tax deducted by the company. If you are able to submit bank statements, salary certificate, pay slips, and income tax statements, it is fine. 

If your salary paid was free from income tax, then leave income tax statements and form 16 aside. To explain your situation, you may furnish statutory declaration on stamp paper regarding the same. Lack of form 16 will not influence that much on condition that you provide all other documents such as offer letter, recommendation letter, letter of job description, salary certificate, bank statements, appreciation letter, increment letters, etc. Your case will stil be a stronger one inspite of your failure to submit form 16.

Hope i addressed your query.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

123ppb said:


> I have got general registration with AHPRA and will like to apply for 189 visa. I need to be clear on the following before I apply. Please advice on the following.
> 
> 1)	Is there a minimum validity period for passport when you apply a 189 visa. My passport is valid till 14 August 2014 and I plan to apply for 189 visa in March 2014. It will be valid for less than six months.
> 2)	If I apply for renewal of my passport with Indian Embassy now, my passport will be still current till I a get a new. Can I apply for the 189 visa with my current passport, while its renewal is in process and the original with the Indian High commission?
> 3)	Will we need original passports for health checks. I do not have driving licence. I have a copy of my passport attached by JP.
> 
> 4) How to claim points for work experience.
> I understand that for work experience from Australia we need a paper from the hospital. How to claim points for past experience, outside Australia. Is it a CV.
> 
> 5)	How to claim points for wife. My wife is a doctor (same profession as we) and studied in a WHO recognised medical school, which is also recognised by Australia. She has an IELTS score of 7. She is yet to give her Australian medical council exams. Can I claim 5 point for her?
> 
> 
> 6)	What is actually an expression of interest and how long does it to take to get an reply. Do I pay at the time of expression of interest or when we actually lodge the application.
> 
> 7)	I understand the fees for 189 and 190 is same. Are there different processing times for them. For 190 there is a period of 2 years you need to work in WA. Does it start after one gets the visa or the time already spent in WA is subtracted?
> 
> Your sincere advise will be highly appreciated.
> ppb.


hi there,

1. it is recommended to have at least validity of 18 months for passport when you lodeg your EOI, however, you may apply with current passport and renew it immediately and update it in EOI.

2. you need to apply for visa with the passport that is valid. If your passport is already expired, get it renewed and then apply for visa.

3. i forgot whether hospital asked my original passport or not, however, i submitted photocopies of them while taking medical exam.

4. you need to find your assessing body that can evaluate your work experience and education equivalent to that of aussie market. From that skills assessment letter, you may fill in details in connection with your employment and education and skill select automatically calculates points for them.

5. She needs to get her skiklls assessment to be able to add 5 points for spouse's qualification factor.

6. Lodging eoi is free of cost, however, once it is invited you need to pay visa fees to lodge your visa application. The invite following EOI varies greatly from one candidtae to another based on occupation, total points, competition, rules for selection and so on. If you have better scores such as 65 or more, you may be invited within a month, highly likely. 

7. yes, according to DIBP's website, 190 visa is processed at a faster pace than 189. Nevertheless, in reality, it is reversed and vary from one applicant to another. you need to work for first 2 years from the day you enter into Australia after getting visa grant. 

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## Rizwan125

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, there is no format for form 16 as it is a document that elobarates your salary didvided into various parts such as basic, bonus, HRA, Variable pay etc. and also the tax deducted by the company. If you are able to submit bank statements, salary certificate, pay slips, and income tax statements, it is fine.
> 
> If your salary paid was free from income tax, then leave income tax statements and form 16 aside. To explain your situation, you may furnish statutory declaration on stamp paper regarding the same. Lack of form 16 will not influence that much on condition that you provide all other documents such as offer letter, recommendation letter, letter of job description, salary certificate, bank statements, appreciation letter, increment letters, etc. Your case will stil be a stronger one inspite of your failure to submit form 16.
> 
> Hope i addressed your query.


Dear Buddy you actually reached now to the root of problem...i may be able to provide

1)Experience Certificate 2)Salary Slips 3) Appreciation Letter 4)Salary Certificate
5)Job description

But regarding Form 16 very difficult

Statutory Declaration on stamp paper like i am obtaining Salary Certificate i obtained from KSA salary is exempted from Tax..

In Saudia total country is tax-free...But in Pakistan tax is there.

i have to explain this thing that i worked free from income tax on stamp paper and counter-signed by whom????

Statutory Declaration format??

Regards
Rizwan


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Buddy you actually reached now to the root of problem...i may be able to provide
> 
> 1)Experience Certificate 2)Salary Slips 3) Appreciation Letter 4)Salary Certificate
> 5)Job description
> 
> But regarding Form 16 very difficult
> 
> Statutory Declaration on stamp paper like i am obtaining Salary Certificate i obtained from KSA salary is exempted from Tax..
> 
> In Saudia total country is tax-free...But in Pakistan tax is there.
> 
> i have to explain this thing that i worked free from income tax on stamp paper and counter-signed by whom????
> 
> Statutory Declaration format??
> 
> Regards
> Rizwan


Hi buddy, you may either ask your manager or your team lead under whom you worked, to sign on the stamp paper. If no one supports you in regards to this, you, yourself can make it a self statutory declaration. the below one is for self declaration which can be tuned in case your manager or team lead is ready to sign on it. 

After putting the starting sentences same like in salary certificate, Start something like " i hereby would like to notify you that my pay has been divided into two parts. Income tax was deducted by my current organization from my salary during my employment tenure in Pakistan from dd/mm/yyyy to dd/mm/yyyy whereas, my salary while i worked with the same company from dd/mm/yyyy in Saudi arabia was free from income tax. 

I also offered salary certificate and pay slips to prove this claim and would like to request you to contact either me or the HR manager of my current organization to know more details in regards to my remuneration.

Yours sincerely,

signature

your name,

your designation
company name
contact phone no
email id
address

That's it.


----------



## Rizwan125

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi buddy, you may either ask your manager or your team lead under whom you worked, to sign on the stamp paper. If no one supports you in regards to this, you, yourself can make it a self statutory declaration. the below one is for self declaration which can be tuned in case your manager or team lead is ready to sign on it.
> 
> After putting the starting sentences same like in salary certificate, Start something like " i hereby would like to notify you that my pay has been divided into two parts. Income tax was deducted by my current organization from my salary during my employment tenure in Pakistan from dd/mm/yyyy to dd/mm/yyyy whereas, my salary while i worked with the same company from dd/mm/yyyy in Saudi arabia was free from income tax.
> 
> I also offered salary certificate and pay slips to prove this claim and would like to request you to contact either me or the HR manager of my current organization to know more details in regards to my remuneration.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> signature
> 
> your name,
> 
> your designation
> company name
> contact phone no
> email id
> address
> 
> That's it.


Dear Buddy you little misunderstood, In KSA no pb they will provide salary slips and Salary Certificate----

In Pakistan,Salary slips i have haven,t mentions anything like Income Tax or Deductions..thats why they refused to give me form-16-----

It simple means Pakistani tenure also dn,t include tax..

Dept will not ask anything about tax how it,s possible that u haven,t pay tax through out ur professional career???

thats why i am asking how to cope with this...

Regards

Rizwan


----------



## atiker

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Sathiya kindly help in this matter,
> 
> I did job in my home country during July-2010-------Sept 2011 and rest of years i did job in Saudi Arabia as u already know.
> 
> Company already issued me experience certificate, Now again i contacted for form- 16 but they refused to give me form-16?
> 
> They said we dn,t have any form-16???
> 
> How to cope with this situation??
> 
> Is there any special format of form-16???
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rizwan


Just to clarify, Form 16 is not a universal document.
It is India specific.
In India it is mandatory for employers to provide form 16 to employees, to whom the former has paid. The form specifies what was paid under what category, what exemptions were provided and what taxes were deducted.
Indian tax forms - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bravehart

sathiyaseelan said:


> No need to worry about the designations as it has zero impact on visa grant or skills assessment, however, the roles and responsibilities do influence a lot on visa. So, with the current job description, you won't experience any issues for visa process. So, what are you waiting for? Go ahead and enjoy. Have a good day!


Thanks a lot sathiya !


----------



## Sam2304

Did anyone who went for PCC prior to getting invite was asked to submit document/proof which states that PCC is needed etc by the passport officer?
I already had the EOI application, but the officer said it does not say PCC is needed.


----------



## Vasu G

Hi Sathiya,

I have 4.6 over experience, if ACS deducts 2 yrs then I will have 2.6 years. I am in a hurry to apply for EOI once I get my ACS in couple of months. So, I don't want to claim points for my experience (since I don't have 3+) still I have 60 (30+15+10-IELTS + 5-SS). My question is do I have to submit all the documents like payslips, form 16, reference letters, tax documents etc. for showing my experience ?? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Vasu G said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> I have 4.6 over experience, if ACS deducts 2 yrs then I will have 2.6 years. I am in a hurry to apply for EOI once I get my ACS in couple of months. So, I don't want to claim points for my experience (since I don't have 3+) still I have 60 (30+15+10-IELTS + 5-SS). My question is do I have to submit all the documents like payslips, form 16, reference letters, tax documents etc. for showing my experience ??
> 
> Thanks in advance.


vasu, Let's take ur case into consideration. It is always good to claim work experience whether it has points for work experience or not. once you finish 3 years, skill select aut-updates your points for experience and you will get notified by email. As yours is 261313 which is one of the highly competitive groups, you should seek for chances to raise your points. With 55 points, you may choose SS and get 190 visa. You still need to submit as many documents as you can. i highly recommend you to do so to prove your claim on experience.


----------



## Vasu G

sathiyaseelan said:


> vasu, Let's take ur case into consideration. It is always good to claim work experience whether it has points for work experience or not. once you finish 3 years, skill select aut-updates your points for experience and you will get notified by email. As yours is 261313 which is one of the highly competitive groups, you should seek for chances to raise your points. With 55 points, you may choose SS and get 190 visa. You still need to submit as many documents as you can. i highly recommend you to do so to prove your claim on experience.


Thanks a lot Sathiya ...


----------



## deepeshneo007

*Form 16?*

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum and was reading your post about filing EOI. I read you guys discussing Form 16 and tried to go back and see which stage it is required? I got positive ACS assessment on 21 Jan 14 and got planning to file EOI soon.

I am just wondering why and where is Form 16 required? My agent has not asked me yet to give it to them?

Thanks


----------



## Vasu G

deepeshneo007 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and was reading your post about filing EOI. I read you guys discussing Form 16 and tried to go back and see which stage it is required? I got positive ACS assessment on 21 Jan 14 and got planning to file EOI soon.
> 
> I am just wondering why and where is Form 16 required? My agent has not asked me yet to give it to them?
> 
> Thanks


Hey Deepesh,

Filing EOI -> Getting Invitation -> Applying for Visa (Here you need form 16 as one of the proof for your employment). Hope it helps.


----------



## deepeshneo007

Vasu G said:


> Hey Deepesh,
> 
> Filing EOI -> Getting Invitation -> Applying for Visa (Here you need form 16 as one of the proof for your employment). Hope it helps.


I changed 3 jobs during my career but the first job where i worked, i did not receive any Form 16 since i was paid in cash. For the next 2 I have Form 16. So what should i do in this case? I am in the process of filling EOI right now.

In my ACS assessment, my experience for last 2 jobs (for which i have form 16) was endorsed, so i dont need to mention my first job in EOI? Please help guys

Thanks


----------



## Vasu G

deepeshneo007 said:


> I changed 3 jobs during my career but the first job where i worked, i did not receive any Form 16 since i was paid in cash. For the next 2 I have Form 16. So what should i do in this case? I am in the process of filling EOI right now.
> 
> Thanks


Even I'm unsure about this... I hope we can get answer from Sathiya.


----------



## Sam2304

deepeshneo007 said:


> I changed 3 jobs during my career but the first job where i worked, i did not receive any Form 16 since i was paid in cash. For the next 2 I have Form 16. So what should i do in this case? I am in the process of filling EOI right now.
> 
> Thanks


You can get a salary certificate from that company in that case


----------



## deepeshneo007

Sam2304 said:


> You can get a salary certificate from that company in that case



As in the certificate that i drew this much amount of salary on companies letterhead? I can get that easily. Will it have negative impact on my application, though? (again, this job's experience was NOT endorsed hence deducted by ACS)


----------



## Sam2304

deepeshneo007 said:


> As in the certificate that i drew this much amount of salary on companies letterhead? I can get that easily. Will it have negative impact on my application, though? (again, this job's experience was NOT endorsed hence deducted by ACS)


Yes on the company letterhead stating your name, designation and the salary. Since this experience is deducted by ACS , its ok to not show its proof. But if possible , still get the certificate to be on safer side.


----------



## zoyakhan

Hi

I have just submitted my EOI but I feel I did a terrible mistake. ACS says that:
"employment after February 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level". But in the EOI form they asked to tell about all the employments in the past 10 years so I mentioned employments from 2004 onward. 

Although it makes no difference since my experience is less than 8 yrs in either case so there is no affect on points. But do you think I did a mistake by mentioning the experience which was deducted by ACS ? 

Utterly confused now!!! Should I withdraw the EOI. And if I do, then can i apply again right away ?

Many thanks.


----------



## Sam2304

zoyakhan said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just submitted my EOI but I feel I did a terrible mistake. ACS says that:
> "employment after February 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level". But in the EOI form they asked to tell about all the employments in the past 10 years so I mentioned employments from 2004 onward.
> 
> Although it makes no difference since my experience is less than 8 yrs in either case so there is no affect on points. But do you think I did a mistake by mentioning the experience which was deducted by ACS ?
> 
> Utterly confused now!!! Should I withdraw the EOI. And if I do, then can i apply again right away ?
> 
> Many thanks.


No need to withdraw. Just mark that experience as irrelevant in the form. You can edit the form without withdrawing


----------



## deepeshneo007

zoyakhan said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just submitted my EOI but I feel I did a terrible mistake. ACS says that:
> "employment after February 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level". But in the EOI form they asked to tell about all the employments in the past 10 years so I mentioned employments from 2004 onward.
> 
> Although it makes no difference since my experience is less than 8 yrs in either case so there is no affect on points. But do you think I did a mistake by mentioning the experience which was deducted by ACS ?
> 
> Utterly confused now!!! Should I withdraw the EOI. And if I do, then can i apply again right away ?
> 
> Many thanks.


I am certainly not the expert here but i know for sure you can make edits to EOI. Don't withdraw it altogether. I can ask my agent the question you have just asked as i will face the same problem, will let you know by tomorrow if anyone else doesn't reply.

Thanks


----------



## zoyakhan

Thanks a lot for the replies !
Yes, I am editing it now and I am removing the experience which was deducted by ACS or was not mentioned on ACS evaluation result. Better not take a chance:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nishant Dundas

zoyakhan said:


> Thanks a lot for the replies !
> Yes, I am editing it now and I am removing the experience which was deducted by ACS or was not mentioned on ACS evaluation result. Better not take a chance:fingerscrossed:


You can always mention that work ex too, only thing you should keep in mind is to show it as not relevant to your chosen occupation, or not show it at all.
But in no way should experience which is shown as relevant be more than what has been assessed by your assessment body.
Though, if let's say a time period has passed between your assessment date and present when filing eoi, this continuing experience is to be considered. For eg, you are working for XYZ since 2012. Your ACS letter mentions this, and date of letter is 2013 May. But today in Jan you are filing eoi, then no need to show experience only till may2013.

Hope above solves many doubts!!!
If still confused, feel free to ask, will try helping as much as possible.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## zoyakhan

Nishant Dundas said:


> You can always mention that work ex too, only thing you should keep in mind is to show it as not relevant to your chosen occupation, or not show it at all.
> But in no way should experience which is shown as relevant be more than what has been assessed by your assessment body.
> Though, if let's say a time period has passed between your assessment date and present when filing eoi, this continuing experience is to be considered. For eg, you are working for XYZ since 2012. Your ACS letter mentions this, and date of letter is 2013 May. But today in Jan you are filing eoi, then no need to show experience only till may2013.
> 
> Hope above solves many doubts!!!
> If still confused, feel free to ask, will try helping as much as possible.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks a lot.
Yes this solves it. I mentioned the experience only on ACS letter + my continuing experience. Since the other experience does not change my points at all so I thought to skip it. Lets see if they ever send an invite or not


----------



## emerald89

Thank you Sathiya. 



sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, is it March, 2015? A single answer to all your queries is "Go for visa process with this passport itself and no need to concern about anything". Is it very simple?


----------



## Deepshikha

Hi,

Can someone please suggest on below query :

The query is regarding the form16. I have been working for 7 years now and I have form 16 for 6 years but I have lost my 1st year form 16. Is it mandatory that I have to submit for all 7 years or is it ok if I don’t furnish the first one (keeping in mind that anyway it was not assessed by the ACS).

Are the ITR receipts mandatory or just good to have ? and do these form 16 and other extra documents (form16, ITR receipts, payslips, Increment letters, promotion letters etc.) need to be attested while submitting the visa application or it is ok if I just upload these.

Regards
DS


----------



## Sam2304

Deepshikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please suggest on below query :
> 
> The query is regarding the form16. I have been working for 7 years now and I have form 16 for 6 years but I have lost my 1st year form 16. Is it mandatory that I have to submit for all 7 years or is it ok if I don&#146;t furnish the first one (keeping in mind that anyway it was not assessed by the ACS).
> 
> Are the ITR receipts mandatory or just good to have ? and do these form 16 and other extra documents (form16, ITR receipts, payslips, Increment letters, promotion letters etc.) need to be attested while submitting the visa application or it is ok if I just upload these.
> 
> Regards
> DS


No need to submit proofs for the years that was not assessed by ACS. You can upload either colors scanned copies or attested black white copies


----------



## reddy84

deepeshneo007 said:


> I changed 3 jobs during my career but the first job where i worked, i did not receive any Form 16 since i was paid in cash. For the next 2 I have Form 16. So what should i do in this case? I am in the process of filling EOI right now.
> 
> In my ACS assessment, my experience for last 2 jobs (for which i have form 16) was endorsed, so i dont need to mention my first job in EOI? Please help guys
> 
> Thanks


Hi Mate, 
You should be able to submit your bank statement along with your offer letters for the said period where you cant find your tax filing stmts. 

Cheers
Reddy


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Deepshikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please suggest on below query :
> 
> The query is regarding the form16. I have been working for 7 years now and I have form 16 for 6 years but I have lost my 1st year form 16. Is it mandatory that I have to submit for all 7 years or is it ok if I don&#146;t furnish the first one (keeping in mind that anyway it was not assessed by the ACS).
> 
> Are the ITR receipts mandatory or just good to have ? and do these form 16 and other extra documents (form16, ITR receipts, payslips, Increment letters, promotion letters etc.) need to be attested while submitting the visa application or it is ok if I just upload these.
> 
> Regards
> DS


All documents, as far as feasible to you to gather, should be provided, specifically relating to your ACS assessed experience.
Please either provide color scan copies or normal xerox copies BUT notarized by a notary public.
They are very specific on this. 
To be on safer side I have kept all my documents in color and also notarized. Just a precautionary action, which many on this forum too have done.
You do what feels best!! Tc

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## psuresh0207

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there,
> 
> 1. it is recommended to have at least validity of 18 months for passport when you lodeg your EOI, however, you may apply with current passport and renew it immediately and update it in EOI.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

Can you please let me know what can be done in my case? My passport is expiring in Nov 14. I have already applied for EOI. Might get the invitation in Feb or March(my expectation based on the discussions going on).

Hence what should i do now? Shall I go and apply for the new passport now or wait till i get the visa and then update the passport? In case I apply for the new passport what will i need to do to have the visa on my new passport?

Regards,
Suresh.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

psuresh0207 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Can you please let me know what can be done in my case? My passport is expiring in Nov 14. I have already applied for EOI. Might get the invitation in Feb or March(my expectation based on the discussions going on).
> 
> Hence what should i do now? Shall I go and apply for the new passport now or wait till i get the visa and then update the passport? In case I apply for the new passport what will i need to do to have the visa on my new passport?
> 
> Regards,
> Suresh.


Suresh, just enquirer passport office or PSK office how long will it generally take for them to issue a new passport when you apply for renewal of old one. As of now, you can proceed with your current passport but enquirer the officials as i said meanwhile. Now, after getting an invitation, you may apply for new passport or after visa application, you may get a new one based on PSK's processing times. But, there is no need to worry as yours is valid Till Nov'14. But, do what i said to be on the safe side taking into the account of calculations.


----------



## sam001

Dear friends,

Can somebody help me out on this( I am asking this again on this forum)

I am applying for 189 under skill select for ANZSCO 23211 - architect

I was working with a private firm for 4 years and than i have started personal firm and am practicing on my own since last 5 years.

My question is does period of self employment count as experience....?

I will have all relevant proofs to prove my self employment...

Pls help 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## psuresh0207

sathiyaseelan said:


> Suresh, just enquirer passport office or PSK office how long will it generally take for them to issue a new passport when you apply for renewal of old one. As of now, you can proceed with your current passport but enquirer the officials as i said meanwhile. Now, after getting an invitation, you may apply for new passport or after visa application, you may get a new one based on PSK's processing times. But, there is no need to worry as yours is valid Till Nov'14. But, do what i said to be on the safe side taking into the account of calculations.


Thank You Sathiya for the quick reply. I will go and enquire in the PSK office regarding the timelines. In case I proceed with applying for the new passport, then can you please tell me what exactly i need to do in case I get the new passport before the grant or after the grant?


----------



## Mattooose

Hi Sathiya,
I am expecting invitation mostly in March 2nd week or earliest by Feb 4th week.
I would like to plan things well ahead like preparing for interview etc.
It would be really kind of you if you could explain me the timelines once I apply for VISA (mostly in April 1st week ).

Thanks, Mattooose


----------



## Nishant Dundas

sam001 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Can somebody help me out on this( I am asking this again on this forum)
> 
> I am applying for 189 under skill select for ANZSCO 23211 - architect
> 
> I was working with a private firm for 4 years and than i have started personal firm and am practicing on my own since last 5 years.
> 
> My question is does period of self employment count as experience....?
> 
> I will have all relevant proofs to prove my self employment...
> 
> Pls help
> 
> Thanks a lot.


I don't think self employment can be refused if you can prove about your work.
Does your profession have an assessment body?
Enquire with them about the process specific to your case.
As dipb will always consider what your assessing body says, not what we or they feel like.
Check on skillselect your assessing body, give them a call and enquire. Ask specifically how to prove your work exp, and provide them all the information when you apply to them.
They will assess all information you provide and inform you whether all of your work exp is good or they have to deduct some from it.
In the meantime get your ielts too done, if required and apply.
Any issues feel free to post here!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

psuresh0207 said:


> Thank You Sathiya for the quick reply. I will go and enquire in the PSK office regarding the timelines. In case I proceed with applying for the new passport, then can you please tell me what exactly i need to do in case I get the new passport before the grant or after the grant?


Feel a form1023 and send to dipb if this happens before applying.
Send the form to CO if allocated or after receiving grant inform dipb and they will guide you.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Mattooose said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> I am expecting invitation mostly in March 2nd week or earliest by Feb 4th week.
> I would like to plan things well ahead like preparing for interview etc.
> It would be really kind of you if you could explain me the timelines once I apply for VISA (mostly in April 1st week ).
> 
> Thanks, Mattooose


Consider further 2-3 months from the date you file your visa application after getting the invite.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Deepshikha

Hi,

Can someone please suggest that should I get the medical done before submitting the visa application or wait until the CO provides me the HAP id to proceed with the medical ?

Please suggest.

Regards
DS


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Deepshikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please suggest that should I get the medical done before submitting the visa application or wait until the CO provides me the HAP id to proceed with the medical ?
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Regards
> DS


It is normally better to get your medicals PCC and other docs uploaded before co is allocated.
Reason being by doing this the chances of getting a direct grant are higher.
There are many who have got CO coming back to them asking for some details or medicals, after which the applicant completes all the requirements but then has to wait for as little as 2-4 days to as high as a month too.
But do above only after the invitation to apply for visa has come.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Got my ACS Assessment Result Today as Positive. They have taken my APTECH Advance Diploma at AQF Advance Diploma with Major in computing but have deducted 6 years from my experience which I assume is as per Summary of Criteria 2014. So Now my relevant skill experience is after August 2007.

I wanted to check from the some Senior members here that when I submit my EOI, Do I have to claim my points on the Advance Diploma or can I use my B. Com from Delhi University as for my education level and the relevant experience as per ACS assessment. The reason for this is to know if ACS assessment is to know if I can claim 15 points for my bachelor's degree and 10 points for my experience.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Deepshikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please suggest that should I get the medical done before submitting the visa application or wait until the CO provides me the HAP id to proceed with the medical ?
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Regards
> DS


hi deepshika,

You may go for medicals and PCC after lodging visa application and prior to allocation of case officer. Medical examination will not take too much time for sharing it with CO. Within 4-5 working days, results of your health examination will be with the case officer. So, both prior to case officer allocated and after the allocation of case officer, it won't make much difference. But, ensure you do medical only after paying visa fees and lodging visa application. PCC is depnding on the processing times taken by the authorities in which countries you worked on for more than a year. Based on that you may apply after invite or lodging visa application.


----------



## sam001

Nishant Dundas said:


> I don't think self employment can be refused if you can prove about your work.
> Does your profession have an assessment body?
> Enquire with them about the process specific to your case.
> As dipb will always consider what your assessing body says, not what we or they feel like.
> Check on skillselect your assessing body, give them a call and enquire. Ask specifically how to prove your work exp, and provide them all the information when you apply to them.
> They will assess all information you provide and inform you whether all of your work exp is good or they have to deduct some from it.
> In the meantime get your ielts too done, if required and apply.
> Any issues feel free to post here!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Yes, the assessment body AACA but it only certifies the skill i.e. Degree and not the experience.

Dont know what to do now. I have submitted the documents to them for assessment and have only submitted the job experience letter with it and not the personal practice details

Thanks again


----------



## mora123

Hello Friends,

I am New please help me out, Is there any Civil Engineer who applied for EOI. Please come forward to help me. My doubts is after receiving the Skill Assessment from VETASSESS is't compulsory to have job offer from Australia before applying for EOI, I am currently from India.

Kindly reply me...


----------



## Nishant Dundas

sam001 said:


> Yes, the assessment body AACA but it only certifies the skill i.e. Degree and not the experience.
> 
> Dont know what to do now. I have submitted the documents to them for assessment and have only submitted the job experience letter with it and not the personal practice details
> 
> Thanks again


Why don't you send them an email just to enquire how to go about with this.
Maybe they can help you out

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## SL76

Hi All
i just got my vetassess positive result and my agent told me next step is to submit EOI and SS. Can someone pl tel me the timelines for EOI and SS? after submitting EOI how long is the wait? and for SS? 

THX.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

SL76 said:


> Hi All
> i just got my vetassess positive result and my agent told me next step is to submit EOI and SS. Can someone pl tel me the timelines for EOI and SS? after submitting EOI how long is the wait? and for SS?
> 
> THX.


Depends on the state you are applying.
And the points that you claim.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## nishant3087

Hi Guys,

The so called Golden List has started off badly in 2014. Does anyone has an analysis or news when can I expect my invitation. 

With every list the expectations of getting invite soon is dropping low.

Please help..!!!

Regards


----------



## zameer.ise

psuresh0207 said:


> Thank You Sathiya for the quick reply. I will go and enquire in the PSK office regarding the timelines. In case I proceed with applying for the new passport, then can you please tell me what exactly i need to do in case I get the new passport before the grant or after the grant?


Hi Suresh,

Please share information about time lines and process of passport renewal once you got to know. I am also in same situation and feel many of them looking for same information. 

Thanks,
Jameer


----------



## SL76

Nishant Dundas said:


> Depends on the state you are applying.
> And the points that you claim.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Applying for 190 ACT Canberra and points 60.


----------



## Sam2304

mora123 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am New please help me out, Is there any Civil Engineer who applied for EOI. Please come forward to help me. My doubts is after receiving the Skill Assessment from VETASSESS is't compulsory to have job offer from Australia before applying for EOI, I am currently from India.
> 
> Kindly reply me...


Nope...job offer is not necessary to file EOI


----------



## Ozbabe

rohit1_sharma said:


> Got my ACS Assessment Result Today as Positive. They have taken my APTECH Advance Diploma at AQF Advance Diploma with Major in computing but have deducted 6 years from my experience which I assume is as per Summary of Criteria 2014. So Now my relevant skill experience is after August 2007.
> 
> I wanted to check from the some Senior members here that when I submit my EOI, Do I have to claim my points on the Advance Diploma or can I use my B. Com from Delhi University as for my education level and the relevant experience as per ACS assessment. The reason for this is to know if ACS assessment is to know if I can claim 15 points for my bachelor's degree and 10 points for my experience.


Hi Rohit,

You can claim 15 points for your bachelor degree, and 10 points for your skills if your years of experience are over 5 years.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Ozbabe said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> You can claim 15 points for your bachelor degree, and 10 points for your skills if your years of experience are over 5 years.


Hi Ozbabe,

Do I need to go through the VETASSESS for my Degree assessment or can I directly do EOI?

The experience post ACS assessment is 6 years and 2 months. Can you please help me understand this because I am very confused now and have also registered for another IELTS exam and try to score 8+ which will be a tough thing even though I already have 7+ in all modules right now.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

rohit1_sharma said:


> Got my ACS Assessment Result Today as Positive. They have taken my APTECH Advance Diploma at AQF Advance Diploma with Major in computing but have deducted 6 years from my experience which I assume is as per Summary of Criteria 2014. So Now my relevant skill experience is after August 2007.
> 
> I wanted to check from the some Senior members here that when I submit my EOI, Do I have to claim my points on the Advance Diploma or can I use my B. Com from Delhi University as for my education level and the relevant experience as per ACS assessment. The reason for this is to know if ACS assessment is to know if I can claim 15 points for my bachelor's degree and 10 points for my experience.


You can claim points only For that which has been assessed.
So if your diploma is assessed then you cannot claim for your bachelor's.
It will be highly risky and might lead to rejection of your visa.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

nishant3087 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The so called Golden List has started off badly in 2014. Does anyone has an analysis or news when can I expect my invitation.
> 
> With every list the expectations of getting invite soon is dropping low.
> 
> Please help..!!!
> 
> Regards


Hi,

You are true, january 14 was very disappointed for 60 pointers but I feel feb will have very good move for 60 pointers and hope feb first round will clear 14 to 15 days EOI.

Regards,
Maq


----------



## blessngwe05

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, how sharp you are? Salary certificate is the ideal one to suit your situation. It is a general certificate that starts something like" *This is to certify that your name has been working as your designation on full-time with our organization from dd/mm/yyyy to dd/mm/yyyy (present if you still work).
> 
> As the salary is exempted from income tax as per the country's rules, there are no taxes deducted from his salary during his employment with our company. The annual salary offered to him for the fiscal year 2010-2011 was/is xxxxx rupees/dhirahms or any values you want.
> 
> 
> If you would like to know more on his salary credentials in the above period, please don't hesitate to contact us.
> 
> HR manager's Name
> 
> signature
> designation
> company seal
> *
> 
> Very simple. You can receive one certificate per year in the same format.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


hi sathiys..on the same matter, what if someone has a reference letter from former head stating all salary and employment duration details on company letterhead plus the contract of employment plus some salary slips be sufficient.


----------



## Ozbabe

Nishant Dundas said:


> You can claim points only For that which has been assessed.
> So if your diploma is assessed then you cannot claim for your bachelor's.
> It will be highly risky and might lead to rejection of your visa.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


I think he can claim points for his bachelors. I guess the reason it is not mentioned in his ACS assessment is because it is a non IT degree. I am doing same. My first degree is non IT, but my Masters is. I did not even bother mentioning my bachelors when doing the ACS assessment (and so no mention of it in the result), but in my EOI, i have claimed point for education.

Other experienced members please share you views


----------



## ts2a

Dear All,

I submitted my EOI with 70 points on 2/3/2014 for 26111 (ICT BA), what do you think would be my chances of getting an invitation this year with just 22 seats remaining?

Thanks.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ts2a said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI with 70 points on 2/3/2014 for 26111 (ICT BA), what do you think would be my chances of getting an invitation this year with just 22 seats remaining?
> 
> Thanks.


you should be able to get an invite in an upcoming round as your points are higher and are enough to secure a berth. ICT BA witnessed a 65 pointer in last round and as a consequence, the more the points you have, the brighter your chances to be invited. Cheers!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

blessngwe05 said:


> hi sathiys..on the same matter, what if someone has a reference letter from former head stating all salary and employment duration details on company letterhead plus the contract of employment plus some salary slips be sufficient.


hi buddy, yes, it should be a problem as employees do change their companies, it is not mandatory that they must be employed in those companies only till you receive your visa grant. Anyway, submit as many documents as you can to receive positive outcome ofn your visa application. I will share the list of documents i attached with my visa application and this will give you an insight into the documentation part.


----------



## Dreamer123

ts2a said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI with 70 points on 2/3/2014 for 26111 (ICT BA), what do you think would be my chances of getting an invitation this year with just 22 seats remaining?
> 
> Thanks.


Are you applying for 189 or 190?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*List of documents i attached with my visa application*

dear all,

hope all you are doing well. I thought of sharing the list of documents i uploaded with my visa application. Although i already shared this list earlier, for some new joiners, i hope is needed to reveal it again. I am single applicant under this 189 visa and the documents are given below. Not all documents listed below are needed, however, to strengthen your visa application, try to add as many documents as possible.

Happy reading! lane: :second:

*1. Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of:*

Employment contract letter for company 1
Job offer letter for company 1 
Letter of job responsibilities for company 1
Employee provident fund for company 1
Pay slips for company 1
Salary increment letters for company 1
Bank statement for company 1 
Global job family architecture_role evaluation for company 1
Income tax statements and Form 16 for company 1

Bank statement for company 2
Experience letter for company 2
Income tax statements for company 2
Job offer letter for company 2
Pay slips for company 2
Performance appraisal letter for company 2
Relieving letter for company 2
letter of job responsibilities for company 2

Employee provident fund for company 3 
Experience cum relieving letter for company 3
Job offer letter for company 3
Recommendation letter from company 3
Salary certificate for company 3
Bank statement for company 3
letter of job responsibilities for company 3

*2. Birth or age, evidence of:*

Birth certificate

*3. Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of:	*

Academic Transcript for Bachelor of engineering
Consolidated mark sheet for bachelor of engineering
provisional certificate for bachelor of engineering
higher secondary school certificate
secondary school leaving certificate
degree certificate for bachelor of engineering

*4. Travel document:*

Passport-front and back pages

*5. Character, Evidence of:*

Overseas Police Clearance certificate

*6. Language Ability - English, Evidence of:*

International English Language Testing System (IELTS) TRF mark sheet

*7. Skills Assessment, Evidence of:	*

Skills assessment for Telecommunications network engineer from Engineers Australia

*8. Health, evidence of:*

Medical examinations' results
Receipt for medical examination

All the best for your visa application. Those, particularly, who are waiting for invite may prepare and add new documents to make their cases stronger.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Ozbabe said:


> I think he can claim points for his bachelors. I guess the reason it is not mentioned in his ACS assessment is because it is a non IT degree. I am doing same. My first degree is non IT, but my Masters is. I did not even bother mentioning my bachelors when doing the ACS assessment (and so no mention of it in the result), but in my EOI, i have claimed point for education.
> 
> Other experienced members please share you views


But my friend, in your eoi, your claiming points in eoi would be for your Masters man's not bachelors.
You see, the rules for eoi are that you have to claim points only for recognized skill qualification, which is what the assessing body has checked.
So if your assessment is for Masters which is relevant, that's fine.
But if you keep bachelors as your qualification and not masters, then you will see rejection.

In his case, he wants to claim points based on bachelors which is not assessed rather than diploma which is assessed. He will be rejected for sure.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Nishant Dundas said:


> But my friend, in your eoi, your claiming points in eoi would be for your Masters man's not bachelors.
> You see, the rules for eoi are that you have to claim points only for recognized skill qualification, which is what the assessing body has checked.
> So if your assessment is for Masters which is relevant, that's fine.
> But if you keep bachelors as your qualification and not masters, then you will see rejection.
> 
> In his case, he wants to claim points based on bachelors which is not assessed rather than diploma which is assessed. He will be rejected for sure.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


But If I get my Bachelors assesed by VETASSESS then will that work?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

rohit1_sharma said:


> But If I get my Bachelors assesed by VETASSESS then will that work?


Obviously yes.
But if you say that it I'd not relevant to your occupation, then do you think it will be accepted

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## karnavidyut

Nishant Dundas said:


> Obviously yes.
> But if you say that it I'd not relevant to your occupation, then do you think it will be accepted
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


I think it just says it must be assessed by some authority. His suitability for being employed in ICT is already assessed by ACS so thats not a problem. 
ACS does not assess non ICT degrees and hence this must be assessed by VETASSES which is like a catchall assessor
He is claiming points for his degree just like he is claiming those for Age....it doesnt have to be related to the occupation code
Does anybody else have any views on this?


----------



## ADHI

*Assessment confusion*

Hello,
I have bachelor degree in commerce and i have done a GNIIT course.
My migration agent used ACS for assessment with 12 years of experience of which 5 years were deducted and my work experience was assessed in 5-8 years category which gives me 10 points.
My BCOm degree was not submitted for assessment and only GNIIT course was submitted which got me 10 points.
But i want to use 15 points for undergraduate degree. 
Can i use undergraduate degree when i file for EOI? Do I need to do qualification assessment again or I can directly go ahead with undergraduate degree when filling EOI? What should i do if want to get those extra 5 points?

Please Help.
Thanks


----------



## rohit1_sharma

ADHI said:


> Hello,
> I have bachelor degree in commerce and i have done a GNIIT course.
> My migration agent used ACS for assessment with 12 years of experience of which 5 years were deducted and my work experience was assessed in 5-8 years category which gives me 10 points.
> My BCOm degree was not submitted for assessment and only GNIIT course was submitted which got me 10 points.
> But i want to use 15 points for undergraduate degree.
> Can i use undergraduate degree when i file for EOI? Do I need to do qualification assessment again or I can directly go ahead with undergraduate degree when filling EOI? What should i do if want to get those extra 5 points?
> 
> Please Help.
> Thanks


I have the same query if you look at the above posts. Some are saying that we can apply by getting the Bachelors degree assessed by VETASSESS and others say no. So it's a bit confusing. It will be good to have a MARA consultant if anyone knows to provide right information or by mailing DIAC. Though one of the Super Moderator of this forum has advised to go ahead and get the Degree assessed through VETASSESS and claim 15 points for it. Check the link to that post below:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ss-assessment-applying-eoi-2.html#post3081217

If you get anymore clarity then please let me know as well.


----------



## ashish1e834

Guys, is there anyone here who has applied under 149211/ 149212. My occupation in under limited category & I am not able to find a single job opening in my field.

Any & all help will be deeply & humbly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ashish1e834

Guys, is there anyone here who has applied under 149211/ 149212 recently. My occupation in under limited category & I am not able to find a job openings in my field.

Any & all help will be deeply & humbly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Nishant Dundas

karnavidyut said:


> I think it just says it must be assessed by some authority. His suitability for being employed in ICT is already assessed by ACS so thats not a problem.
> ACS does not assess non ICT degrees and hence this must be assessed by VETASSES which is like a catchall assessor
> He is claiming points for his degree just like he is claiming those for Age....it doesnt have to be related to the occupation code
> Does anybody else have any views on this?


Hi!!

I went through skillselect site again and referred to the requirements.
In this case he has to get the bachelors assessed.

But I feel am still correct that the previous guy who had a diploma assessed will have to get the bachelor assessed. He had only assessed his diploma but not bachelors.

And one more guy who has done GNiit, I think even his query will have got solved now

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

rohit1_sharma said:


> I have the same query if you look at the above posts. Some are saying that we can apply by getting the Bachelors degree assessed by VETASSESS and others say no. So it's a bit confusing. It will be good to have a MARA consultant if anyone knows to provide right information or by mailing DIAC. Though one of the Super Moderator of this forum has advised to go ahead and get the Degree assessed through VETASSESS and claim 15 points for it. Check the link to that post below:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/302545-acs-rpl-vetassess-do-i-need-vetassess-assessment-applying-eoi-2.html#post3081217
> 
> If you get anymore clarity then please let me know as well.


He will have to get the bachelors asessed in order to claim 15 points.
It is clearly mentioned 'assessed as equivalent to an Australian bachelor degree'

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all,
> 
> hope all you are doing well. I thought of sharing the list of documents i uploaded with my visa application. Although i already shared this list earlier, for some new joiners, i hope is needed to reveal it again. I am single applicant under this 189 visa and the documents are given below. Not all documents listed below are needed, however, to strengthen your visa application, try to add as many documents as possible.
> 
> Happy reading! lane: :second:
> 
> *1. Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of:*
> 
> Employment contract letter for company 1
> Job offer letter for company 1
> Letter of job responsibilities for company 1
> Employee provident fund for company 1
> Pay slips for company 1
> Salary increment letters for company 1
> Bank statement for company 1
> Global job family architecture_role evaluation for company 1
> Income tax statements and Form 16 for company 1
> 
> Bank statement for company 2
> Experience letter for company 2
> Income tax statements for company 2
> Job offer letter for company 2
> Pay slips for company 2
> Performance appraisal letter for company 2
> Relieving letter for company 2
> letter of job responsibilities for company 2
> 
> Employee provident fund for company 3
> Experience cum relieving letter for company 3
> Job offer letter for company 3
> Recommendation letter from company 3
> Salary certificate for company 3
> Bank statement for company 3
> letter of job responsibilities for company 3
> 
> *2. Birth or age, evidence of:*
> 
> Birth certificate
> 
> *3. Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of:	*
> 
> Academic Transcript for Bachelor of engineering
> Consolidated mark sheet for bachelor of engineering
> provisional certificate for bachelor of engineering
> higher secondary school certificate
> secondary school leaving certificate
> degree certificate for bachelor of engineering
> 
> *4. Travel document:*
> 
> Passport-front and back pages
> 
> *5. Character, Evidence of:*
> 
> Overseas Police Clearance certificate
> 
> *6. Language Ability - English, Evidence of:*
> 
> International English Language Testing System (IELTS) TRF mark sheet
> 
> *7. Skills Assessment, Evidence of:	*
> 
> Skills assessment for Telecommunications network engineer from Engineers Australia
> 
> *8. Health, evidence of:*
> 
> Medical examinations' results
> Receipt for medical examination
> 
> All the best for your visa application. Those, particularly, who are waiting for invite may prepare and add new documents to make their cases stronger.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Did you submitted all above as certified scan copy or orignal scan copy?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

maq_qatar said:


> Did you submitted all above as certified scan copy or orignal scan copy?


You are allowed to either submit a color scan copy or a black & white copy notarized by a notary public

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sathiyaseelan

maq_qatar said:


> Did you submitted all above as certified scan copy or orignal scan copy?


hi maq, the certificates i submitted are all colour scanned copy and none is authorized as a result. Only if you upload photocopy of original documents, you need to get them notarized. In my case all documents are colour scanned, that is it.


----------



## Dreamer123

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all,
> 
> hope all you are doing well. I thought of sharing the list of documents i uploaded with my visa application. Although i already shared this list earlier, for some new joiners, i hope is needed to reveal it again. I am single applicant under this 189 visa and the documents are given below. Not all documents listed below are needed, however, to strengthen your visa application, try to add as many documents as possible.
> 
> Happy reading! lane: :second:
> 
> *1. Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of:*
> 
> Employment contract letter for company 1
> Job offer letter for company 1
> Letter of job responsibilities for company 1
> Employee provident fund for company 1
> Pay slips for company 1
> Salary increment letters for company 1
> Bank statement for company 1
> Global job family architecture_role evaluation for company 1
> Income tax statements and Form 16 for company 1
> 
> Bank statement for company 2
> Experience letter for company 2
> Income tax statements for company 2
> Job offer letter for company 2
> Pay slips for company 2
> Performance appraisal letter for company 2
> Relieving letter for company 2
> letter of job responsibilities for company 2
> 
> Employee provident fund for company 3
> Experience cum relieving letter for company 3
> Job offer letter for company 3
> Recommendation letter from company 3
> Salary certificate for company 3
> Bank statement for company 3
> letter of job responsibilities for company 3
> 
> *2. Birth or age, evidence of:*
> 
> Birth certificate
> 
> *3. Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of:	*
> 
> Academic Transcript for Bachelor of engineering
> Consolidated mark sheet for bachelor of engineering
> provisional certificate for bachelor of engineering
> higher secondary school certificate
> secondary school leaving certificate
> degree certificate for bachelor of engineering
> 
> *4. Travel document:*
> 
> Passport-front and back pages
> 
> *5. Character, Evidence of:*
> 
> Overseas Police Clearance certificate
> 
> *6. Language Ability - English, Evidence of:*
> 
> International English Language Testing System (IELTS) TRF mark sheet
> 
> *7. Skills Assessment, Evidence of:	*
> 
> Skills assessment for Telecommunications network engineer from Engineers Australia
> 
> *8. Health, evidence of:*
> 
> Medical examinations' results
> Receipt for medical examination
> 
> All the best for your visa application. Those, particularly, who are waiting for invite may prepare and add new documents to make their cases stronger.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Is it mandatory t submit payslips from all companies? How many did you submit for each company? I might not have payslips for the first company , it was so long back.


----------



## Bheema

Hi every one, I need an avice ASAP.....

I have been approved by state sponsorship from NSW with 60 points for 489 visa, 

I submitted an EOI with all the employment history skilled and unskilled employment and claimed 65. I just had an ivitation for 489 visa. I am wondering, what happens if DIAC give me 60 points after applying visa?, on the other hand EOI system is calculating points for unskilled employment..

Please some body help me in this situation? what can I do?


----------



## Sam2304

Dreamer123 said:


> Is it mandatory t submit payslips from all companies? How many did you submit for each company? I might not have payslips for the first company , it was so long back.


Is that experience from first company assessed by ACS or your relevant accessment body? If yes, then you need to show proofs. You can alternatively get a salary certificate from the company and show form16, joining details and relieving letter, PF statement, bank statement in which salary was credited. Generally 2-4 payslips for each year will do.


----------



## renga78

Hi,
I have valid ACS assessment that expires on 12 April 2014. I have 65 points for 261313 code and if I submit my EOI application, what is the chance of getting the invite and visa application before the ACS expires. Please help to answer my query.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Bheema said:


> Hi every one, I need an avice ASAP.....
> 
> I have been approved by state sponsorship from NSW with 60 points for 489 visa,
> 
> I submitted an EOI with all the employment history skilled and unskilled employment and claimed 65. I just had an ivitation for 489 visa. I am wondering, what happens if DIAC give me 60 points after applying visa?, on the other hand EOI system is calculating points for unskilled employment..
> 
> Please some body help me in this situation? what can I do?


Am sorry buddy but am confused!!
Can you explain again.

I think you have claimed points for unskilled employment too, is that what you are saying!!??

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

renga78 said:


> Hi,
> I have valid ACS assessment that expires on 12 April 2014. I have 65 points for 261313 code and if I submit my EOI application, what is the chance of getting the invite and visa application before the ACS expires. Please help to answer my query.


Weren't people getting some new ACS assessment letters??
Am sorry can't help you, hope some seniors help you out, as you are probably from the Golden occupations where there are restrictions

In normal circumstances, you should submit eoi asap to get invite in next round and submit docs. Provided yours is not golden occupation.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sam2304

renga78 said:


> Hi,
> I have valid ACS assessment that expires on 12 April 2014. I have 65 points for 261313 code and if I submit my EOI application, what is the chance of getting the invite and visa application before the ACS expires. Please help to answer my query.


You will get invite in next or the second round itself with 65 points. Visa might take 2-3 months and depends on your CO allocation


----------



## Sam2304

Bheema said:


> Hi every one, I need an avice ASAP.....
> 
> I have been approved by state sponsorship from NSW with 60 points for 489 visa,
> 
> I submitted an EOI with all the employment history skilled and unskilled employment and claimed 65. I just had an ivitation for 489 visa. I am wondering, what happens if DIAC give me 60 points after applying visa?, on the other hand EOI system is calculating points for unskilled employment..
> 
> Please some body help me in this situation? what can I do?


If you have claimed 65 points and cannot prove it and it turns out to be 60 your application will be rejected


----------



## Bheema

Nishant Dundas said:


> Am sorry buddy but am confused!!
> Can you explain again.
> 
> I think you have claimed points for unskilled employment too, is that what you are saying!!??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi nexus 7,

that is right, My EOI calculated unskilled employment and given 5 more points, what can I do now in this case, But NSW given me 60 points?


----------



## maq_qatar

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi maq, the certificates i submitted are all colour scanned copy and none is authorized as a result. Only if you upload photocopy of original documents, you need to get them notarized. In my case all documents are colour scanned, that is it.


Thanks sathiya for sharing informarion

For first company I have salary certificate but l don't have any salary slip. I was going throgh my old email and found few computer generated slip which was sent to my that company email a/c(7 year back) and i frwrded that email to my personal email.

Can I submit those email copies without attestation?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## yuri_gagari

Hi everyone, 

Wishing all the best for the upcoming round much appreciate all the efforts put in by all the senior members, and special thank you to Sathiya. 

I have got a quick query, 

EOI under : 189 
Code : 261313
IELTS : 7 
AUSTRALIAN STUDY points : 5 
Age ; 30

i currently live in aus under 485, have added my partner in my application. 

I understand we have to fill form 1221 and form 80, while i am the primary applicant and my partner being still overseas in the uk. 

how do we go about filling these two forms (1221 and 80) ? 
Do we both have to fill them?

if it is only one person who has to fill them two forms, then who is it ? is it me or my partner. ?

kindly advise much appreciate all your help

Kind regards, 

yuri_gagari


----------



## Sam2304

yuri_gagari said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Wishing all the best for the upcoming round much appreciate all the efforts put in by all the senior members, and special thank you to Sathiya.
> 
> I have got a quick query,
> 
> EOI under : 189
> Code : 261313
> IELTS : 7
> AUSTRALIAN STUDY points : 5
> Age ; 30
> 
> i currently live in aus under 485, have added my partner in my application.
> 
> I understand we have to fill form 1221 and form 80, while i am the primary applicant and my partner being still overseas in the uk.
> 
> how do we go about filling these two forms (1221 and 80) ?
> Do we both have to fill them?
> 
> if it is only one person who has to fill them two forms, then who is it ? is it me or my partner. ?
> 
> kindly advise much appreciate all your help
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> yuri_gagari


My agent asked both the applicants to fill both the forms individually


----------



## Deep439

Any mechanical/production/plant engineers here?Can anyone discuss about scope of mechanical engineering jobs in australia???

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Bheema said:


> Hi nexus 7,
> 
> that is right, My EOI calculated unskilled employment and given 5 more points, what can I do now in this case, But NSW given me 60 points?


NSW gave you 55 + 5 points for nsw ss?
If that is the case then change the eoi immediately, can't you?

After logging into the account, change the unskilled employment option so the total count goes to 55, plus 5 for SS.

I think you can try the above option.

In the meantime I strongly suggest you call up dipb immediately without wasting time on Monday itself. Explain the entire matter to them and ask them clearly what to do now.
The only positive which I am seeing is that nsw has probably not considered your unskilled employment and hence you can always tell them that even though eoi added the points for it, it was never considered and from your end it was a mistake and not done purposely.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## arvind2526

*Age calculation*



auslover said:


> Yes it will automatically calculate points on that basis.


Will the age be considered at the EOI stage or when we get the invite?


----------



## atiker

Urgent Confusion - 

I have got ACS assesment as - 

---------------------------------
The following employment after October 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 10/02 - 08/04 (1yrs 10mths)
Position: Position 1
Employer: Company 1
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/04 - 10/13 (9yrs 0mths)
Position: Software Engg
Employer: Company 2
Country: INDIA
---------------------------------
But in Company 2 I have held different positions 
Software Engg from aug 04 to aug 06
Senior Software Engg from sept 06 to sep 09
Development Manger from sep 09 to aug 13 

My question is in EOI should I break up the positions of just mention a single line ?

that is 
OPTION 1 - Single Entry
---------
Position - Software Engineer 
Employer name - Company 2 
Country	INDIA
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)	01-10-06
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)	01-10-13
Related Employment	Yes

OPTION 2 - Two entries 
---------
Position - Senior Software Engineer 
Employer name - Company 2 
Country	INDIA
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)	01-10-06
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)	01-10-13
Related Employment	Yes


Position - Development Manager 
Employer name - Company 2 
Country	INDIA
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)	01-10-09
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)	01-09-09
Related Employment	Yes

Confusion has arisen because ACS mentions only Sofware engineer,
But the payslips will mention the position held on that month of payment.

Please help quickly as I need to update eoi before monday.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

arvind2526 said:


> Will the age be considered at the EOI stage or when we get the invite?


Eoi stage

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Bheema

*EOI mistake not purposely*



Nishant Dundas said:


> NSW gave you 55 + 5 points for nsw ss?
> If that is the case then change the eoi immediately, can't you?
> 
> After logging into the account, change the unskilled employment option so the total count goes to 55, plus 5 for SS.
> 
> I think you can try the above option.
> 
> In the meantime I strongly suggest you call up dipb immediately without wasting time on Monday itself. Explain the entire matter to them and ask them clearly what to do now.
> The only positive which I am seeing is that nsw has probably not considered your unskilled employment and hence you can always tell them that even though eoi added the points for it, it was never considered and from your end it was a mistake and not done purposely.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi Nishanth thank you very much for your reply.

You are absolutely right, 

Coming in detail, I applied for 489 state sponsorship to ORANA and approved my nomination with 60 spoints, (50+10).
Requested my EOI number,

I submitted EOI with all the employment history as a cook regardless of Skilled occupation. 

EOI calculated automatically 65 points 

Age: 30

Astralian study: 15

State sponsorship: 10

Australian Experience (3 years): 10 (my skilled occuption experience is only 2 Years, error made with providing unskilled employment history)

On the other hand Orana does not need any experience,


My purpose of EOI submition is only to be selected by NSW region.



By searching whole night and day I found some information on agents website called MIA, and other websites

"IT applicants will continue to be affected (or all of the 16 near capacity occupation) as the invite pass mark is so much higher due to the rationing.

Subclass 190 or 489 invitations under SMPs would be straightforward approvals as there is no advantage gained as the base line of 60 pt generates the invite as soon as the state approval is finalised within SkillsSelect."



I will definitely ring immi early morning tomorrow and tries to find solution if there is any chance :l 


I will apply and save the application and submit after speaking with DIAC if it is not a problem.

Or have to find other way 

The unlucky thing is I am finishing 3years validity of IELTS on 17 feb 2014  .

Once invited we cannot UPDATE EOI as it has locked.


----------



## Bheema

Sorry Nishanth I have not mentioned that I have been invited on last friday


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Bheema said:


> Hi Nishanth thank you very much for your reply.
> 
> You are absolutely right,
> 
> Coming in detail, I applied for 489 state sponsorship to ORANA and approved my nomination with 60 spoints, (50+10).
> Requested my EOI number,
> 
> I submitted EOI with all the employment history as a cook regardless of Skilled occupation.
> 
> EOI calculated automatically 65 points
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> Astralian study: 15
> 
> State sponsorship: 10
> 
> Australian Experience (3 years): 10 (my skilled occuption experience is only 2 Years, error made with providing unskilled employment history)
> 
> On the other hand Orana does not need any experience,
> 
> My purpose of EOI submition is only to be selected by NSW region.
> 
> By searching whole night and day I found some information on agents website called MIA, and other websites
> 
> "IT applicants will continue to be affected (or all of the 16 near capacity occupation) as the invite pass mark is so much higher due to the rationing.
> 
> Subclass 190 or 489 invitations under SMPs would be straightforward approvals as there is no advantage gained as the base line of 60 pt generates the invite as soon as the state approval is finalised within SkillsSelect."
> 
> I will definitely ring immi early morning tomorrow and tries to find solution if there is any chance :l
> 
> I will apply and save the application and submit after speaking with DIAC if it is not a problem.
> 
> Or have to find other way
> 
> The unlucky thing is I am finishing 3years validity of IELTS on 17 feb 2014  .
> 
> Once invited we cannot UPDATE EOI as it has locked.


Bheema,

You have total points of 65 due to the error of 3yrs experience.
Now I will tell you where the hurdle lies:
If you consider only 2yrs of your skilled employment your total points come to 60, the bare minimum required for getting invite.
In your case by selecting 3yrs you got 10 points of work exp.
In actual scenario, they have the right to reject your application as it has provided wrong information.
When you call dipb, they will mostly tell you that it is in the hands of your CO which is allocated, as to what to do with your application.
If he wants he will rreject it or if he is a nice guy he might mail you saying that he wants 5 points for unskilled work exp.
Main catch is that this is going to bit risky.
Call them up on Monday and post on this forum their reply, let's see what they say and what we can do.
Do note, when you call them that by mistake you did not select 1yr work exp as unskilled due to which the error, and that you never intended to do like this. Also that without that 1yr too you will qualify for grant.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Bheema

Sorry Nishanth can you explain again, what exactly I should ask DIBP?


----------



## jaideepf1407

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, it is good not to claim that experience. How many points you hold as of now? If you have more than 60 points and your occupation is not a competitive one, then no need to claim this experience. If i were you, i shouldn't have claimed that experience. Tell me one more thing that was your experience assessed for 14 years excluded these 5 months or not?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212
> 
> 1) IELTS-10
> 
> 2) Age-25-completing 40 in July
> 
> 3) Qualification-10 (presently have applied with Vetassess to assess my degree for 15 points,expected to recieve in April)
> 
> 4 Work Exp-???
> 
> Amsa have not made it clear in their assessment letter which sea service they have assessed and given me 14 years of Total Experience.
> 
> I have a query as to how much work experience I can claim .I am a full time employee working on a Ship
> "3 months on " and "3 months off " system.I am paid my full wages during my Off period as well.
> Am not sure If I can claim work experience for the Off periods?
> If I can then I don't require the 5 months of Work Exp mentioned earlier as I will satisfy the 8 out of 10 exp for 15 points
> 
> Is there a way I can call or Email DIBP and verify with them?
> 
> 
> Once again appreciate your time and valuable inputs on my Query?Am a bit stressed as I will lose 10 points if I do not submit my EOI in time before my Bday in July


----------



## jaideepf1407

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, it is good not to claim that experience. How many points you hold as of now? If you have more than 60 points and your occupation is not a competitive one, then no need to claim this experience. If i were you, i shouldn't have claimed that experience. Tell me one more thing that was your experience assessed for 14 years excluded these 5 months or not?


Ships Engineer-231212

1) IELTS-10

2) Age-25-completing 40 in July

3) Qualification-10 (presently have applied with Vetassess to assess my degree for 15 points,expected to recieve in April)

4 Work Exp-???

Amsa have not made it clear in their assessment letter which sea service they have assessed and given me 14 years of Total Experience. 

I have a query as to how much work experience I can claim in my EOI. I am a full time employee working on a Ship 
"3 months on " and "3 months off " system.I am paid my full wages during my Off period as well.
Am not sure If I can claim work experience for the Off periods?
If I can then I don't require the 5 months of Work Exp mentioned earlier as I will satisfy the 8 out of 10 exp for 15 points

Is there a way I can call or Email DIBP and verify with them?


Once again appreciate your time and valuable inputs on my Query?Am a bit stressed as I will lose 10 points if I do not submit my EOI in time before my Bday in July


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Bheema said:


> Sorry Nishanth can you explain again, what exactly I should ask DIBP?


Hi bheema,

Tell them frankly what has happened.
That you applied for regional sponsorship and your application was accepted.
Tell them that it was error on your part that you claimed 3yrs instead of only 2yrs of skilled employment.
That it was not intentional on your point to claim 1 more year.

The problem is just one: it now comes to only one point- will the CO accept your application or not??
There have been similar cases where CO has reduced points as well as where CO has rejected too, though approvals have been more than rejections, that's true.

Be confident and tell them patiently about your error, and ask for further steps.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

All the best for aug14 remaining eoi, hope today invitation round will start as before for around 15 days

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Bheema

Nishant Dundas said:


> NSW gave you 55 + 5 points for nsw ss?
> If that is the case then change the eoi immediately, can't you?
> 
> After logging into the account, change the unskilled employment option so the total count goes to 55, plus 5 for SS.
> 
> I think you can try the above option.
> 
> In the meantime I strongly suggest you call up dipb immediately without wasting time on Monday itself. Explain the entire matter to them and ask them clearly what to do now.
> The only positive which I am seeing is that nsw has probably not considered your unskilled employment and hence you can always tell them that even though eoi added the points for it, it was never considered and from your end it was a mistake and not done purposely.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum





Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi bheema,
> 
> Tell them frankly what has happened.
> That you applied for regional sponsorship and your application was accepted.
> Tell them that it was error on your part that you claimed 3yrs instead of only 2yrs of skilled employment.
> That it was not intentional on your point to claim 1 more year.
> 
> The problem is just one: it now comes to only one point- will the CO accept your application or not??
> There have been similar cases where CO has reduced points as well as where CO has rejected too, though approvals have been more than rejections, that's true.
> 
> Be confident and tell them patiently about your error, and ask for further steps.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thank you very much Nishanth, I will and inform what they say?


----------



## visakar

Deep439 said:


> Any mechanical/production/plant engineers here?Can anyone discuss about scope of mechanical engineering jobs in australia???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Hi I am Mechanical Engineer too. I have submitted my EOI on 22nd Jan 2014, waiting for the results.


----------



## Deep439

Nice to see u visakar
Hw much time it ws takn by EA fr ur skill assessmnt?
Tell me sumthng abt u?which visa ur tryng,ur experience,whr r u frm etc..???

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## SL76

Hi all
i am applying for Insurance Agent 611211 (open at the moment in ACT SS 190) and need to find job postings. Hsve been trying abt 12 sites but cant find even 1. If anyone knows any site or info, pl help. thxxxx.


----------



## zameer.ise

maq_qatar said:


> All the best for aug14 remaining eoi, hope today invitation round will start as before for around 15 days
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Hello Maq_Qatar,

I Wish you will get an invitation in this round and hoping the invitation window will move ahead at least couple of weeks time.

Also, All the best for other folks waiting for their invitation.

Thanks,
Jameer


----------



## maq_qatar

zameer.ise said:


> Hello Maq_Qatar,
> 
> I Wish you will get an invitation in this round and hoping the invitation window will move ahead at least couple of weeks time.
> 
> Also, All the best for other folks waiting for their invitation.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jameer


Thanks jameer.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## visakar

Deep439 said:


> Nice to see u visakar
> Hw much time it ws takn by EA fr ur skill assessmnt?
> Tell me sumthng abt u?which visa ur tryng,ur experience,whr r u frm etc..???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Hi Deep439, 

I got my EA done during Aug 2013, it took almost 3 months to get the approval.

Since I had only 55 points, I started for my wife IELTS and her ACS assessment, Finally she got all her documents by 20th Jan 2013 (ACS took almost 3.5 months).

I am applying for 189.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

SL76 said:


> Hi all
> i am applying for Insurance Agent 611211 (open at the moment in ACT SS 190) and need to find job postings. Hsve been trying abt 12 sites but cant find even 1. If anyone knows any site or info, pl help. thxxxx.


hi there, below ideas may help you out. Check them.

In google search with different key words such as "jobs for insurance agent in australia or ACT", "employment for insurance agents in Australia/ACT", "Contract jobs for insurance advisors in Australia/ACT", "job openings for Insurance agents in ACT". Also, use other equivalent words of insurance advisor or some related words. 

For example, telecom engineers may search using key words like telecom engineer, telecom field engineer, wireless engineer, communications engineer, telecom network engineer, telecommunications engineer, telecom network analyst, telecom network consultant, telecom network associate etc.


----------



## Mattooose

Guys,
4 hours left for invitation.
pls update us whether you have received or not ...

Pink7231------------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
yuri_gagari --------189 ----261313-----60 ----26th August, 2013
sachinm01-----------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
lvonline------------189-----2613**-----60-----31-Aug-2013
maq_qatar-----------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
ashik---------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP--------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
gsingh--------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262-----189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
psuresh0207---------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
Shri------------------- 189-----261312-----60-----20-Sept-2013
Mattooose-----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
sam2304-------------189-----261313-----60-----24th Sept 2013
australiaprvisa-----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
vinod4141 ---------189-----261313-----60-----26th September, 2013
rahul.tiwari--------189-----XXXXXX-----60-----27th September, 2013
kiran55-------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
maddy13885----------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
RMURALISRINIVAS --189.SYSTEM ANALYST..60..21ST OCT 2013
avinashmusic--------189-----261313-----60-----25th October 2013
Sridev--------------189-----2613XX-----60-----26 October 2013
svspavan------------189-----261313-----60-----05th November 2013
npraneethreddy------189-----261313-----60-----08th November 2013
sandspr-------------189-----261311-----60-----09th November 2013
king_of_the_ring----189-----26313 -----60-----19th November 2013
pooja.lohkane-------189-----261313-----60-----21st November 2013
kavya9-------189-----261313-----60-----25th November 2013
huzefa85-----------189-----261313-----60-----5th December 2013
zameer.ise-----------189-----261313-----60-----17th December 2013
RisingPhoenix--------189-----233512-----70-----31st December


----------



## prabhuranjan

Mattooose said:


> Guys,
> 4 hours left for invitation.
> pls update us whether you have received or not ...
> 
> Pink7231------------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
> yuri_gagari --------189 ----261313-----60 ----26th August, 2013
> sachinm01-----------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
> lvonline------------189-----2613**-----60-----31-Aug-2013
> maq_qatar-----------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik---------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP--------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh--------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262-----189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
> psuresh0207---------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
> Shri------------------- 189-----261312-----60-----20-Sept-2013
> Mattooose-----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
> sam2304-------------189-----261313-----60-----24th Sept 2013
> australiaprvisa-----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
> vinod4141 ---------189-----261313-----60-----26th September, 2013
> rahul.tiwari--------189-----XXXXXX-----60-----27th September, 2013
> kiran55-------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
> maddy13885----------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
> RMURALISRINIVAS --189.SYSTEM ANALYST..60..21ST OCT 2013
> avinashmusic--------189-----261313-----60-----25th October 2013
> Sridev--------------189-----2613XX-----60-----26 October 2013
> svspavan------------189-----261313-----60-----05th November 2013
> npraneethreddy------189-----261313-----60-----08th November 2013
> sandspr-------------189-----261311-----60-----09th November 2013
> king_of_the_ring----189-----26313 -----60-----19th November 2013
> pooja.lohkane-------189-----261313-----60-----21st November 2013
> kavya9-------189-----261313-----60-----25th November 2013
> huzefa85-----------189-----261313-----60-----5th December 2013
> zameer.ise-----------189-----261313-----60-----17th December 2013
> RisingPhoenix--------189-----233512-----70-----31st December
> Prabhuranjan-------189-----261312------65-----31st Jan 2014


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


----------



## dsrivastav

*Awaiting response on Invitation*

Hi Guys,

I submitted my EOI in the month of Nov, 13 with 60 and 65 score points for state sponsored visa category. I haven't heard back yet on the status.

When Can I expect a reply for invitation ?

Thank you


----------



## TimeSpace

dsrivastav said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI in the month of Nov, 13 with 60 and 65 score points for state sponsored visa category. I haven't heard back yet on the status.
> 
> When Can I expect a reply for invitation ?
> 
> Thank you


What's your code?


----------



## lvonline

Mattooose said:


> Guys,
> 4 hours left for invitation.
> pls update us whether you have received or not ...
> 
> Pink7231------------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
> yuri_gagari --------189 ----261313-----60 ----26th August, 2013
> sachinm01-----------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
> lvonline------------189-----2613**-----60-----31-Aug-2013
> maq_qatar-----------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik---------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP--------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh--------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262-----189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
> psuresh0207---------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
> Shri------------------- 189-----261312-----60-----20-Sept-2013
> Mattooose-----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
> sam2304-------------189-----261313-----60-----24th Sept 2013
> australiaprvisa-----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
> vinod4141 ---------189-----261313-----60-----26th September, 2013
> rahul.tiwari--------189-----XXXXXX-----60-----27th September, 2013
> kiran55-------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
> maddy13885----------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
> RMURALISRINIVAS --189.SYSTEM ANALYST..60..21ST OCT 2013
> avinashmusic--------189-----261313-----60-----25th October 2013
> Sridev--------------189-----2613XX-----60-----26 October 2013
> svspavan------------189-----261313-----60-----05th November 2013
> npraneethreddy------189-----261313-----60-----08th November 2013
> sandspr-------------189-----261311-----60-----09th November 2013
> king_of_the_ring----189-----26313 -----60-----19th November 2013
> pooja.lohkane-------189-----261313-----60-----21st November 2013
> kavya9-------189-----261313-----60-----25th November 2013
> huzefa85-----------189-----261313-----60-----5th December 2013
> zameer.ise-----------189-----261313-----60-----17th December 2013
> RisingPhoenix--------189-----233512-----70-----31st December


My points are now 65... expecting an invite today... Even with 60 points I was expecting invite today as I applied on 31st aug.
I hope the 60 pointers move by at least 15 days...all the best guys who are expecting today.


----------



## lvonline

maq_qatar said:


> Thanks jameer.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


All the best Maq.


----------



## Mattooose

lvonline said:


> All the best Maq.


All the best maq


----------



## singaexpac

Hi,

I submitted EOI for 489 visa with 65 points for Queensland state at the end of November 2013.

Please someone can advice me about state sponsorship invitation processing time frame for this.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## maq_qatar

Mattooose said:


> All the best maq


Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

lvonline said:


> All the best Maq.


Thanks and same to u..lets hope for the best

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## prabhuranjan

15 mins for results... All the best wishes for everyone to get invites..
Hope the invitations for 60 pointers will move fast like before..

Cheers!!!!!
Prabhu

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


----------



## zoyakhan

prabhuranjan said:


> 15 mins for results... All the best wishes for everyone to get invites..
> Hope the invitations for 60 pointers will move fast like before..
> 
> Cheers!!!!!
> Prabhu
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


Do they send the result at sharp 0000 hrs ? 
When are the reports for the EOI round available on the website?

thanks


----------



## prabhuranjan

zoyakhan said:


> Do they send the result at sharp 0000 hrs ?
> When are the reports for the EOI round available on the website?
> 
> thanks


They will start sending the invites sharp 0000 hrs. However the reports will be published in a weeks time in the website.

Our peer expats will share the results as soon as they get their invites. 

Waiting for results another 6 minutes

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


----------



## prseeker

As far as I know invitations are sent on 2nd and 4th Monday of each month . So isn't it supposed to be happening tomorrow?


----------



## prabhuranjan

prseeker said:


> As far as I know invitations are sent on 2nd and 4th Monday of each month . So isn't it supposed to be happening tomorrow?


Hi yes. In Australia its already Monday now.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


----------



## Rizwan125

Finally now the time begins------


----------



## Vasu G

prseeker said:


> As far as I know invitations are sent on 2nd and 4th Monday of each month . So isn't it supposed to be happening tomorrow?


Yes It's already Monday in OZ....


----------



## blessngwe05

any invites? its past midnight in Canberra now....


----------



## jiser911

No invite for me so it moved less than three days this time.


----------



## TimeSpace

jiser911 said:


> No invite for me so it moved less than three days this time.


Just wait for a few minutes.

Their system needs some time to iterate the numerous EOIs.


----------



## prabhuranjan

The job has to run buddies.. System requires some time
.. Let us wait with the positive hopes..
All the best

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


----------



## prseeker

No invite for me as well
Damn


----------



## TimeSpace

My EOI gets invited. 263111


----------



## jiser911

It's not a big script they have to run. Maybe sending out the emails will take some time. However when i login and still says Submitted so i fear the worst.


----------



## prseeker

TimeSpace said:


> My EOI gets invited. 263111


Congrats ..when did u applied for same?


----------



## TimeSpace

prseeker said:


> No invite for me as well
> Damn


Please login to SkillSelect system to check the status of your EOI, not just wait for the invitation email.


----------



## prseeker

By grace of Sai Baba , Got my invite .


----------



## prabhuranjan

prseeker said:


> By grace of god , Got my invite .


Congrats!!!!
All the best for your visa processing...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


----------



## prseeker

TimeSpace said:


> Please login to SkillSelect system to check the status of your EOI, not just wait for the invitation email.


Just received an email , got the invite finally !!



prabhuranjan said:


> Congrats!!!!
> All the best for your visa processing...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


Thanks dude , I hope you also get invited in this round. 

Stay Blessed
PD


----------



## lvonline

No invite so far... 65 points...wss expecting :-(


----------



## maq_qatar

prseeker said:


> Just received an email , got the invite finally !!
> 
> 
> Thanks dude , I hope you also get invited in this round.
> 
> Stay Blessed
> PD


congr8s.


----------



## huzefa85

No 1 recieved invite in 2613* ?


----------



## VChiri

lvonline said:


> No invite so far... 65 points...wss expecting :-(


Me neither have 65 points applied for 23411 on 14/01/2013 but haven't received invite yet


----------



## zoyakhan

No invite so far. I had 65 points so was expecting an invite! 
Any software engineers(2613XX) got invite ?


----------



## maq_qatar

lvonline said:


> No invite so far... 65 points...wss expecting :-(


No invite for me also


----------



## yuri_gagari

No Invite yet  ... I applied on the 26th August 13 .... However, i did update my EOI : but no points were changed ... 

Everyone please update ... so we can have a rough idea of whats happening .. 

thanks ..


----------



## lvonline

zoyakhan said:


> No invite so far. I had 65 points so was expecting an invite!
> Any software engineers(2613XX) got invite ?


Me too...Was expecting an invite for 261313 with 65 points!! Boy!! Are there so many 65 pointers this time that a 65 pointer is not invited??
This is very disheartening for us all....


----------



## Rizwan125

Any invite for Mechanical Engineer 233512----i am expecting this round but no hope for today----

65 points 489 are just too much i think so


----------



## singaexpac

Rizwan125 said:


> Any invite for Mechanical Engineer 233512----i am expecting this round but no hope for today----
> 
> 65 points 489 are just too much i think so


Hi there..When did u submit your EOI? I also waiting for SS from QLD.

Tks..
Singaexpac


----------



## maq_qatar

Now we have to wait for one more round and we don't what will happen


----------



## visakar

HI

I just got my invite now. 

Thank you everyone for your information which helped me to submit my documents.


----------



## lvonline

maq_qatar said:


> Now we have to wait for one more round and we don't what will happen


We are not even sure if anyone got invite from 261313. At least some one should get otherwise something is wrong - May be rules got changed again for 261313!! That would be last thing anyone wants!!


----------



## VChiri

lvonline said:


> We are not even sure if anyone got invite from 261313. At least some one should get otherwise something is wrong - May be rules got changed again for 261313!! That would be last thing anyone wants!!


Dont think its just for 261313 on this forum only 4 people have received invites in the last 1hr.... not too sure whats going on generally


----------



## ccham

there may be big point holders in the queue as msc completion of end of last year and last month but don't worry all 65 be invited this month it self for sure so be wait until next round.


----------



## maq_qatar

lvonline said:


> We are not even sure if anyone got invite from 261313. At least some one should get otherwise something is wrong - May be rules got changed again for 261313!! That would be last thing anyone wants!!


Lets hope for the best outcome in next round.


----------



## jiser911

VChiri said:


> Dont think its just for 261313 on this forum only 4 people have received invites in the last 1hr.... not too sure whats going on generally


Hopefully the script is made in Java and it gave one of those random exceptions.


----------



## lvonline

Jiser, you were the next in queue among 60 pointers...Should have got today.. Bad luck.


----------



## jiser911

lvonline said:


> Jiser, you were the next in queue among 60 pointers...Should have got today.. Bad luck.


Well I see it from the bright side. My salary is coming in this week so in the meantime i can pay off more of my student debt hahaha


----------



## SDS

Hello everyone 
Do I need to submit any documents at the time of EOI.
Regards
SDS


----------



## Sesha

Any Accountants who got invitation?

I hope of getting invitation on 24th feb. I applied on 6th feb with 60 points.


----------



## huzefa85

This is really strange.
Prabhuranjan had applied on 31st Jan with 65 points and last round everyone with 65 points were invited.
That means this round, the 65 pointers queue did not move more than 4-5 days, which leads to a more scary conclusion that there is a good chance then, that next round might also not see any 60 pointers invite. (Coz 10 days of 65 pointers queue is pending)
Where did so many 70 pointers come in suddenly ?

I am still hopeful that there was some problem with the system and 2613* invites are not yet dispatched


----------



## zoyakhan

huzefa85 said:


> This is really strange.
> Prabhuranjan had applied on 31st Jan with 65 points and last round everyone with 65 points were invited.
> That means this round, the 65 pointers queue did not move more than 4-5 days, which leads to a more scary conclusion that there is a good chance then, that next round might also not see any 60 pointers invite. (Coz 10 days of 65 pointers queue is pending)
> Where did so many 70 pointers come in suddenly ?
> 
> I am still hopeful that there was some problem with the system and 2613* invites are not yet dispatched


Exactly this sounds very strange that in 2 weeks so many people with 70+ points applied that those with 65 points did not get an invite. 
I also hope that there was something wrong with the system:fingerscrossed:


----------



## prabhuranjan

huzefa85 said:


> This is really strange.
> Prabhuranjan had applied on 31st Jan with 65 points and last round everyone with 65 points were invited.
> That means this round, the 65 pointers queue did not move more than 4-5 days, which leads to a more scary conclusion that there is a good chance then, that next round might also not see any 60 pointers invite. (Coz 10 days of 65 pointers queue is pending)
> Where did so many 70 pointers come in suddenly ?
> 
> I am still hopeful that there was some problem with the system and 2613* invites are not yet dispatched


 let us keep up this optimistic thought. 
I hope everyone gets invited. And hope to see many invitations tomorrow morning.
Good luck

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


----------



## jiser911

Sesha said:


> Any Accountants who got invitation?
> 
> I hope of getting invitation on 24th feb. I applied on 6th feb with 60 points.


Then there must be something wrong here. Accountant isn't pro rata and more than half of the ceiling is still available. By definition all sixty pointers should have received invite there.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

jiser911 said:


> Then there must be something wrong here. Accountant isn't pro rata and more than half the ceiling still available. By definition all sixty pointers should have received invite.


Are these invites for 189 or 190?? I had applied in sub class 190 and have no clue how the system works?? Its been almost 2 weeks and according to their occupation ceiling only 31 slots out of 7300 have been given till date in my profession.. can someone please shed some light on invite procedure of 190


----------



## singaexpac

Rizwan125 said:


> I submit EOI on 13 dec with 60 points as 489 family sponsered----but i think u t state sponsered it is totally different criteria...


Thanks for reply..


----------



## PPPPPP

*List to be updated*

yuri_gagari --------189 ----261313-----60 ----26th August, 2013
sachinm01-----------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
lvonline------------189-----2613**-----60-----31-Aug-2013
maq_qatar-----------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
ashik---------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP--------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
gsingh--------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262-----189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
psuresh0207---------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
Shri------------------- 189-----261312-----60-----20-Sept-2013 
Mattooose-----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
sam2304-------------189-----261313-----60-----24th Sept 2013
australiaprvisa-----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
vinod4141 ---------189-----261313-----60-----26th September, 2013
rahul.tiwari--------189-----XXXXXX-----60-----27th September, 2013
kiran55-------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
maddy13885----------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
avinashmusic--------189-----261313-----60-----25th October 2013
Sridev--------------189-----2613XX-----60-----26 October 2013
svspavan------------189-----261313-----60-----05th November 2013
npraneethreddy------189-----261313-----60-----08th November 2013
sandspr-------------189-----261311-----60-----09th November 2013
king_of_the_ring----189-----26313 -----60-----19th November 2013
pooja.lohkane-------189-----261313-----60-----21st November 2013
kavya9-------189-----261313-----60-----25th November 2013
huzefa85-----------189-----261313-----60-----5th December 2013
zameer.ise-----------189-----261313-----60-----17th December 2013
RisingPhoenix--------189-----233512-----70-----31st December 2013


----------



## Sesha

jiser911 said:


> Then there must be something wrong here. Accountant isn't pro rata and more than half of the ceiling is still available. By definition all sixty pointers should have received invite there.


Going thru cut-off dates of the last 2 reports, it is at least 2 weeks behind from the invitation date.

So it is highly likely to get invitation on 24th feb.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Are these invites for 189 or 190?? I had applied in sub class 190 and have no clue how the system works?? Its been almost 2 weeks and according to their occupation ceiling only 31 slots out of 7300 have been given till date in my profession.. can someone please shed some light on invite procedure of 190


Can someone please help and explain the 190 invite process..


----------



## yuri_gagari

did the following people get invited under 60 points : 

jiser911------------189-----261313-----60-----23-Aug-2013
Pink7231-----------189-----261311-----60-----23-Aug-2013

any updates ???


----------



## VChiri

What i am not getting is for my occupation the last cut off date of effect was 13/01/2013 i submitted my eoi on 14/01/2013 i don't get how so many 70pointers and 65 pointers could have applied in one day to fill the prorota in less than 24hrs....  this is so disappointing


----------



## Waqarali20005

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Can someone please help and explain the 190 invite process..


For 190, state sponsorship is a must... have you applied for state sponsorship???


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Waqarali20005 said:


> For 190, state sponsorship is a must... have you applied for state sponsorship???


Yes I did but I haven't heard back anything from them its been almost 2 weeks now.. do they have similar fixed dates for inviting individuals to lodge the visa??


----------



## maq_qatar

yuri_gagari said:


> did the following people get invited under 60 points :
> 
> jiser911------------189-----261313-----60-----23-Aug-2013
> Pink7231-----------189-----261311-----60-----23-Aug-2013
> 
> any updates ???


jiser911 has replied, he did not received today


----------



## blessngwe05

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Yes I did but I haven't heard back anything from them its been almost 2 weeks now.. do they have similar fixed dates for inviting individuals to lodge the visa??


For 190 I guess you have to wait for them to award you the sponsorship. Only then will you get the invite in EOI automatically irregardless of invite rounds however subject to occupation ceiling. You'd need to visit the state website to get an indication of how long it takes them to offer the sponsorship. The majority I've seen are upward of 30 days however there may be a few exceptions. I suggest you visit the website and take a look at the timelines they work with and then if not satisfied, probably email or call them to get the anwers you seek.


----------



## maq_qatar

zoyakhan said:


> Exactly this sounds very strange that in 2 weeks so many people with 70+ points applied that those with 65 points did not get an invite.
> I also hope that there was something wrong with the system:fingerscrossed:


Hope same will happen


----------



## semaaustralia

VChiri said:


> What i am not getting is for my occupation the last cut off date of effect was 13/01/2013 i submitted my eoi on 14/01/2013 i don't get how so many 70pointers and 65 pointers could have applied in one day to fill the prorota in less than 24hrs....  this is so disappointing


Strange!!! The last cut-off date for my occupation (263111) was 14/01/2014. I submitted my EOI on 24/01/2014 and I got invite exactly 00:14am oz time today.
What's your occupation?


----------



## lvonline

yuri_gagari said:


> did the following people get invited under 60 points :
> 
> jiser911------------189-----261313-----60-----23-Aug-2013
> Pink7231-----------189-----261311-----60-----23-Aug-2013
> 
> any updates ???


Mate, even 65 pointers are not invited...


----------



## VChiri

semaaustralia said:


> Strange!!! The last cut-off date for my occupation (263111) was 14/01/2014. I submitted my EOI on 24/01/2014 and I got invite exactly 00:14am oz time today. What's your occupation?


Mine is 233411


----------



## VChiri

VChiri said:


> Mine is 233411


I don't understand either I got nothing


----------



## blessngwe05

semaaustralia said:


> Strange!!! The last cut-off date for my occupation (263111) was 14/01/2014. I submitted my EOI on 24/01/2014 and I got invite exactly 00:14am oz time today.
> What's your occupation?


She's an and was assessed as Electronic Engineer. Even with the quota system on this job code, I just don't see how she couldn't get an invite this time round. Unless there has been a massive increase in 70 pointer eoi's for this code between 13 Jan and today? Just a thought. This is really confusing...and devastating. I share her frustration.


----------



## Mattooose

Is it because some of the occupations, esp IT related ones, have been flagged by awpa ?
It might take 2 round of invitations for them before deciding on how to deal with future applications, just like they came up with the pro-rata system in Aug ??
I hope it was a system crash 
Sathiya, you valuable comments are much awaited ....


----------



## zoyakhan

I had a look at the September reports. If you closely look then in the 16th september report you will see that people with 60 points were not invited at all and people with 65 points were invited till a specific cut off date. So even all the people with 65 points were probably not invited in the immediate round. Same goes for 02 Sept 2013 report.
Probably there were many people with 70+ points this time. However, I wonder why arent they on the forum anywhere


----------



## TimeSpace

prseeker said:


> By grace of Sai Baba , Got my invite .


Congrats!


I've lodged the application in 3 hours after the invitation.


----------



## prseeker

TimeSpace said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> I've lodged the application in 3 hours after the invitation.


You have already lodged the visa application ????


----------



## prseeker

SDS said:


> Hello everyone
> Do I need to submit any documents at the time of EOI.
> Regards
> SDS


No 

Regards 
PD


----------



## TimeSpace

prseeker said:


> You have already lodged the visa application ????


yeah.

cost me 6000+ AUD...:faint2:

I'll upload documents in several days later...


----------



## prseeker

TimeSpace said:


> yeah.
> 
> cost me 6000+ AUD...:faint2:
> 
> I'll upload documents in several days later...


Dude you are FAST !!!!

I am very new to this , before you pay the fees what all forms you have to fill ? Are they very complicated to fill?

Why 6000 ? You have dependents as well ?

Regards 
PD


----------



## scaas

Dear All,

I believe in this round they might have only sent repeat invitations for those who had already received the invitation in earlier rounds but might have lapsed since they did not apply in the stipulated 2 Months. This way the queue will not progress much in the next round too.


----------



## TimeSpace

prseeker said:


> Dude you are FAST !!!!
> 
> I am very new to this , before you pay the fees what all forms you have to fill ? Are they very complicated to fill?
> 
> Why 6000 ? You have dependents as well ?
> 
> Regards
> PD


Yes, I am applying with my wife and son.

You need complete an online form before paying your fee. It's a bit complicated, but most of the items are the same as EOI or Form 80. I have already filled Form 80 and prepared other documents, so it's just a copy&paste&check routine for me.


----------



## Waqarali20005

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Yes I did but I haven't heard back anything from them its been almost 2 weeks now.. do they have similar fixed dates for inviting individuals to lodge the visa??


which state? actually the full process is:

1- sit for IELTS and get required min. in each band.
2- Get your qualification and experience (only if you are claiming points for exp.)assessed from assessing authority.
3- Once u get +ive outcome from assessing authority, submit EOI.
4-apply for state sponsorship (few states require you to send them EOI number, while few states requires to apply with them first and after getting approval from them submit a EOI). The state will take its time which differs from state to state. Like NSW is currently taking more than 12 weeks while Queensland takes 02 weeks. there is no fixed time for invitation for states. But you need to apply with them separately and there is a fee which they charge.
5 - After approval from state, u get invitation on EOI. you need to apply for visa based on your EOI.


----------



## atiker

TimeSpace said:


> Please login to SkillSelect system to check the status of your EOI, not just wait for the invitation email.


Yes checked by logging into SkillSelect. 
There is no update there in the "correspondence" section.

I guess not all with 65 points for 2613** got invite this time.


----------



## scaas

I meant the next round may also be slow for the 60 pointers due to the queue build up of 65 pointers from this round.


----------



## try_my_luck4Oz

Am in the same boat like many of you...Today I was expecting as my EOI was Aug-22 but looks like either 70 pointers are there OR repeat invitations cud be dispatched OR something happened!!
Now, my IELTS is gonna expire by Mar-08, 2014 which means my points will cut down to 55 on Mar-10th round ( && I cudn't find any IELTS slots till Mar-10th...or beyond..). What options do I have to maintain the same affect date..otherwise EOI date wud jump to March last week  ? 
Pls advise/help

2613 | EOI: Aug-22 | 60 points | Invitation: ?


----------



## Mattooose

Do we have more batches to passout from Australia, capable of giving us unpleasant surprises like this ?


----------



## jre05

Mattooose said:


> Do we have more batches to passout from Australia, capable of giving us unpleasant surprises like this ?


Hia Matoose :yo: long time :yo: 

Hope you're well and progressing in Visa application. 

I am sleepy, good night and best wishes for your application


----------



## atiker

lvonline said:


> Me too...Was expecting an invite for 261313 with 65 points!! Boy!! Are there so many 65 pointers this time that a 65 pointer is not invited??
> This is very disheartening for us all....
> __________________
> Software Engineer - Code 261313 | IELTS: 5th Jan 2013, S-7:R-7.5:L-7:W-7.5 | ACS Applied: 4th May 2013 | ACS +ve: 29th July 2013| EOI submitted : 31/08/2013 |


Your signature is confusing. Did you submitted EOI with 65 points on 31 August and still did not got invite ?


----------



## lvonline

atiker said:


> Your signature is confusing. Did you submitted EOI with 65 points on 31 August and still did not got invite ?


Ohh...am sorry. I will correct that tomorrow.
I applied with 60 points on 31st Aug. Few days back (Feb 6th), my experience increased to 8 years and thus I got 5 more points. Now I stand at 65 points. As points changed on Feb 6th, my EOI would now become Feb 6th as the date of application. Hope you got it!!


----------



## AuzLover

atiker said:


> Yes checked by logging into SkillSelect.
> There is no update there in the "correspondence" section.
> 
> I guess not all with 65 points for 2613** got invite this time.


I am also 261313 with 65points, submitted my eoi on jan 31, 2014. I also didn't get an invitation yet :|


----------



## maq_qatar

Mattooose said:


> Do we have more batches to passout from Australia, capable of giving us unpleasant surprises like this ?


If this was the case, if should be same in last feb also but last jan and feb result were not same.


----------



## Saz345

Hi,

Does anyone receive an invitation for 263311 ?


----------



## pauly12

Hi

I am New here,

I filed my EOI on 7 feb 2014 for 263111 with 60 points. And as of yet, i have not received invitation for this round, Its already 6:15 Am here of 10th Feb.

Should I loose hope to receive the invitation in this round and wait for 24th feb, or is there any chance.

Thanks guys, opinion will be much appreciated.


----------



## jaideepf1407

pauly12 said:


> Hi I am New here, I filed my EOI on 7 feb 2014 for 263111 with 60 points. And as of yet, i have not received invitation for this round, Its already 6:15 Am here of 10th Feb. Should I loose hope to receive the invitation in this round and wait for 24th feb, or is there any chance. Thanks guys, opinion will be much appreciated.



Looks like you may have to wait for the next round...I think this round they will invite EOI's lodged till end Jan...Just guessing ☺

27 January 2014

Invitation process and cut-off date by point score
Visa Subclass	Points Score	Visa date of effect
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	60	14/01/2014 5.44 pm


----------



## pauly12

Thanks alot Jai.


----------



## s65938

Mattooose said:


> Is it because some of the occupations, esp IT related ones, have been flagged by awpa ?
> It might take 2 round of invitations for them before deciding on how to deal with future applications, just like they came up with the pro-rata system in Aug ??
> I hope it was a system crash
> Sathiya, you valuable comments are much awaited ....



Hoping that it is a system crash. I cant believe, 65 pointers were not invited


----------



## Bheema

Nishant Dundas said:


> Bheema,
> 
> You have total points of 65 due to the error of 3yrs experience.
> Now I will tell you where the hurdle lies:
> If you consider only 2yrs of your skilled employment your total points come to 60, the bare minimum required for getting invite.
> In your case by selecting 3yrs you got 10 points of work exp.
> In actual scenario, they have the right to reject your application as it has provided wrong information.
> When you call dipb, they will mostly tell you that it is in the hands of your CO which is allocated, as to what to do with your application.
> If he wants he will rreject it or if he is a nice guy he might mail you saying that he wants 5 points for unskilled work exp.
> Main catch is that this is going to bit risky.
> Call them up on Monday and post on this forum their reply, let's see what they say and what we can do.
> Do note, when you call them that by mistake you did not select 1yr work exp as unskilled due to which the error, and that you never intended to do like this. Also that without that 1yr too you will qualify for grant.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum




Hi Nishanth

I just spoke about that, she says I must claim 65 points other wise it could be rejected. 

Luckily I finished my certificate III on 2/08/2010, so I need that experince needs to be mention in my TRA.

I worked 20 hours per week and have proofs, I will request to TRA to include in my Positive skills assessment.

I am confident on doing this 

I again confirmed with DIBP 


Cheers thank you for your help bro ........


----------



## slsujith

I had a question regarding claiming points for Partner's skills.

My wife has got a doctorate in Agriculture, but don't have work experience. Can I get her qualification assessed by VETESSA and claim points? The question basically is - do we need to get qualification assessed or skill assessed and which one gets the partner points?


----------



## Deepshikha

Hi,

Just curious to know has anyone from the group 2613 got the invite yet in the 10th Feb invitation cycle with 65 points.

Regards
Ds


----------



## sumit269

Hi guys, 
New to this forum.
I submitted my eoi for 261313 on 21st aug.. 1 day after the last cut off date with 60 points. Havent got an invite yet.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Bheema said:


> Hi Nishanth
> 
> I just spoke about that, she says I must claim 65 points other wise it could be rejected.
> 
> Luckily I finished my certificate III on 2/08/2010, so I need that experince needs to be mention in my TRA.
> 
> I worked 20 hours per week and have proofs, I will request to TRA to include in my Positive skills assessment.
> 
> I am confident on doing this
> 
> I again confirmed with DIBP
> 
> Cheers thank you for your help bro ........


Happy for you buddy!!
Best of luck!
Get all the things completed ASAP through the fastest route possible.
Hope no hiccups in future.
Do let us know when you get the golden grant!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Sathiyasaleen:

   .. see the RESULTS  ?


----------



## prabhuranjan

Deepshikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just curious to know has anyone from the group 2613 got the invite yet in the 10th Feb invitation cycle with 65 points.
> 
> Regards
> Ds


Hi I submitted my EOI with 65 point on 31 jan. No invite yet.

Best regards
Prabhu

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


----------



## prabhuranjan

King_of_the_ring said:


> Sathiyasaleen:
> 
> .. see the RESULTS  ?


Hi.. Let us be optimistic mate... It costs nothing... I hope n wish everyone gets invited... Keep up the positive spirits.

Cheers!!!!
Prabhu

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


----------



## reddytelecom478

prabhuranjan said:


> Hi I submitted my EOI with 65 point on 31 jan. No invite yet.
> 
> Best regards
> Prabhu
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


Hi Prabhu , 

Check now your mail inbox , you should get the invitaion mail.

BR//
Naga R Reddy.


----------



## prabhuranjan

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi Prabhu ,
> 
> Check now your mail inbox , you should get the invitaion mail.
> 
> BR//
> Naga R Reddy.


No naga. I have not got the invite. I have already checked my EOI as well as my inbox. EOI status is still submitted.

May be in Feb 21 I will get invites.

Cheers!!!!
Prabhu

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum


----------



## AuzLover

hello friends,

can we expect invitations till the end of day? Anyone got invitation today?

See Reports tab in immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/ I don't see SkillSelect 10 February 2014 Invitation Round Results published yet


----------



## Nishant Dundas

nevinz said:


> hello friends,
> 
> can we expect invitations till the end of day? Anyone got invitation today?
> 
> See Reports tab in immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/ I don't see SkillSelect 10 February 2014 Invitation Round Results published yet


Sometimes people have received mails a bit late too, but not one day late.
Reports normally get published a week later

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Bheema

Nishant Dundas said:


> Happy for you buddy!!
> Best of luck!
> Get all the things completed ASAP through the fastest route possible.
> Hope no hiccups in future.
> Do let us know when you get the golden grant!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum



Thank you Nishanth,

One more good news 



Bloody unnecessarily I worried a lot by following excess information on blogs,

No body helps genuinely for immigrants unless we pay.....!!!!!



My sponsor Orana region simply said do not worry you can successfully lodge, you will be fine....!!!! 


Actually who sponsored by Government regions wont come under ranking points


I am happy now and I am not worrying to add my previous experience.

Any way TRA confirmed with me that once successfully assessed they wont change.



Cheerssss ...... 


I will inform as soon as I get result



Thank you bro


----------



## SL76

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, below ideas may help you out. Check them.
> 
> In google search with different key words such as "jobs for insurance agent in australia or ACT", "employment for insurance agents in Australia/ACT", "Contract jobs for insurance advisors in Australia/ACT", "job openings for Insurance agents in ACT". Also, use other equivalent words of insurance advisor or some related words.
> 
> For example, telecom engineers may search using key words like telecom engineer, telecom field engineer, wireless engineer, communications engineer, telecom network engineer, telecommunications engineer, telecom network analyst, telecom network consultant, telecom network associate etc.


thx so much, i will try all these... thx again


----------



## ts2a

189. Didn't get an invite today


----------



## oz dude

ts2a said:


> 189. Didn't get an invite today


Any 489fs invites 2day???


----------



## lvonline

It wud be interesting to see this round's report once it is out next week... I hope there is no rule change...


----------



## anoo123

Hi All,

Does anyone received an invitation for 263311?


----------



## s65938

Hello Everyone,

Do we have any idea 65 pointers queue moved till which date for 2613?

Thanks,
Shrikant


----------



## Rizwan125

oz dude said:


> Any 489fs invites 2day???


Still no update for 489 really worried what DIBP is doing
16 dec Result upto 11 dec invited with 60 cut-off points
13 jan Result upto 11 jan invited with. 65 cut-off ponts
27 jan Result upto. 15 oct invited with 60 cut-off points
10 feb Result pending

DIAC haven,t move single day per round for 60 cut-off points

Now see what surprise will bring 10 feb reports---

Ozdude kindly mention ur signature

Regards


----------



## lvonline

No one(including 65 pointers) from this community have got it seems!! First time, we have no indication whatsoever on whether there has been a movement for 2613 in yesterday's round. We are all waiting eagerly on a slightest hint given by someone on what could be the reason or we have to wait till next Wed when the report comes out.

Well, few of us speculate that there could have been some issue with the script that sends out invites!! Wish that was true.


----------



## s65938

lvonline said:


> No one(including 65 pointers) from this community have got it seems!! First time, we have no indication whatsoever on whether there has been a movement for 2613 in yesterday's round. We are all waiting eagerly on a slightest hint given by someone on what could be the reason or we have to wait till next Wed when the report comes out.
> 
> Well, few of us speculate that there could have been some issue with the script that sends out invites!! Wish that was true.


There is also a possibility that DIBP may have introduced some new constraint like inviting 2613 candidates once in a month for 2613 just like the prorate introduced some months ago to give more opportunities to higher pointers. Any opinion around this thought?


----------



## VChiri

s65938 said:


> There is also a possibility that DIBP may have introduced some new constraint like inviting 2613 candidates once in a month for 2613 just like the prorate introduced some months ago to give more opportunities to higher pointers. Any opinion around this thought?


I also think it could have something to do with rule changes on the golden six possibly. But it would seem only 4people got invites overall this round on this forum so I am not too sure if that's my speculation is an accurate reflection of what's happening.


----------



## oraclrock

*Reason why no invitation for 2613*

I can share a light for everybody that confused in regard to why 2613 invitation is stuck for 65/70 points. Remember, this is February where the Australian university (and postgraduated student) were graduated at December. They gathered all the documentation and also IELTS test at January then lodged the EoI.

Their breakdown points are as below:
Age: Most postgraduate can easily get *30 points* (25 years old)
IELTS: *20 points*. Study for several years in Australia, english speaking country and the needs to write thesis/assignment, getting 8 in all bands is not that hard.
Bachelor/Postgraduate degree will obtain *15 points*.
Study in Australia will give another *5 points*.
If they can speak/translate another language(s) to english, DIBP will give them another *5 points*.

With this formula, most of postgraduate student can secure *75 points*, whilst bachelor degree will lost 5 points (due to young in age <25 years old) and can secure *70 points*.

If they do not want to grab language points, they can still get 70 / 65 points for postgradute/bachelor degree respectively.

Now it is make sense why the 65 pointers is waiting for invitation, let alone 60 points.
Let's hope their batch is soon finished before our 60/65 pointer can get the invitation again.

Wish it helps.


----------



## lvonline

oraclrock said:


> I can share a light for everybody that confused in regard to why 2613 invitation is stuck for 65/70 points. Remember, this is February where the Australian university (and postgraduated student) were graduated at December. They gathered all the documentation and also IELTS test at January then lodged the EoI.
> 
> Their breakdown points are as below:
> Age: Most postgraduate can easily get *30 points* (25 years old)
> IELTS: *20 points*. Study for several years in Australia, english speaking country and the needs to write thesis/assignment, getting 8 in all bands is not that hard.
> Bachelor/Postgraduate degree will obtain *15 points*.
> Study in Australia will give another *5 points*.
> If they can speak/translate another language(s) to english, DIBP will give them another *5 points*.
> 
> With this formula, most of postgraduate student can secure *75 points*, whilst bachelor degree will lost 5 points (due to young in age <25 years old) and can secure *70 points*.
> 
> If they do not want to grab language points, they can still get 70 / 65 points for postgradute/bachelor degree respectively.
> 
> Now it is make sense why the 65 pointers is waiting for invitation, let alone 60 points.
> Let's hope their batch is soon finished before our 60/65 pointer can get the invitation again.
> 
> Wish it helps.


Yeah, your theory fits into the void!! Only one other explanation can prevail - DIAC changing rules for 'Golden 6' occupations.


----------



## VChiri

oraclrock said:


> I can share a light for everybody that confused in regard to why 2613 invitation is stuck for 65/70 points. Remember, this is February where the Australian university (and postgraduated student) were graduated at December. They gathered all the documentation and also IELTS test at January then lodged the EoI. Their breakdown points are as below: Age: Most postgraduate can easily get 30 points (25 years old) IELTS: 20 points. Study for several years in Australia, english speaking country and the needs to write thesis/assignment, getting 8 in all bands is not that hard. Bachelor/Postgraduate degree will obtain 15 points. Study in Australia will give another 5 points. If they can speak/translate another language(s) to english, DIBP will give them another 5 points. With this formula, most of postgraduate student can secure 75 points, whilst bachelor degree will lost 5 points (due to young in age <25 years old) and can secure 70 points. If they do not want to grab language points, they can still get 70 / 65 points for postgradute/bachelor degree respectively. Now it is make sense why the 65 pointers is waiting for invitation, let alone 60 points. Let's hope their batch is soon finished before our 60/65 pointer can get the invitation again. Wish it helps.


 But would it have meant that a lot of people would have had to have this best case scenario to have most lines derailed like this. Maybe....


----------



## Sam2304

Any rule changes would have been out by now as announcements. But there is no hint of it anywhere. The most probable reason looks like students passed out in dec would be in 70 pointers who took away the slots...second being any system glitche. But again any system glitche - they would have known by now abd they would have announced it on their site...


----------



## lvonline

s65938 said:


> There is also a possibility that DIBP may have introduced some new constraint like inviting 2613 candidates once in a month for 2613 just like the prorate introduced some months ago to give more opportunities to higher pointers. Any opinion around this thought?


Well, the prorata is too well defined to have a change now. As such, the quota is equally split across all remaining months (Believe upto June '14). So the equation of making it monthly is same as 2 rounds for each month. 
- LV


----------



## zameer.ise

VChiri said:


> I also think it could have something to do with rule changes on the golden six possibly. But it would seem only 4people got invites overall this round on this forum so I am not too sure if that's my speculation is an accurate reflection of what's happening.


If there are any changes for 2613XX, There might be some notification about change on SkillSelect. We don't see any update on SkillSelect and nobody either with 60 or 65 pointers got invitations, Hoping it might be some technical glitch.

Let's hope for best !!

Thanks,
Jameer


----------



## zameer.ise

zameer.ise said:


> If there are any changes for 2613XX, There might be some notification about change on SkillSelect. We don't see any update on SkillSelect and nobody either with 60 or 65 pointers got invitations, Hoping it might be some technical glitch.
> 
> Let's hope for best !!
> 
> Thanks,
> Jameer



Hi Sathiyaseelan,

Most of people are waiting to know what's your point of view  .. 

Thanks,
JAMEER


----------



## faty

Can any one please review my CP???


----------



## rohit1_sharma

faty said:


> Can any one please review my CP???


Please share the details.


----------



## anoo123

Hi,

Does anyone receive invitation for 263311 ?


----------



## oraclrock

VChiri said:


> But would it have meant that a lot of people would have had to have this best case scenario to have most lines derailed like this. Maybe....


Actually this is the standard scenario, not even the best case scenario. Most of the graduate students can claim those points easily. Age is straight forward, when they are graduated, that's how old they are. IELTS test is also not a challenge for them, as people graduates for example from Melbourne University (top 30 uni in the world), Monash University (top 60), etc. have the language and skillset to conquer the test. Points from bachelor and postgrad degree is also straight forward. Study in Australia is also free point straight forward.

Maybe the only point that not straight forward is NAATI translator which not every international student have a unique native language.

The best case scenario will be those people have working experience for 1/3/5 years before and will boost their points to more than 80.

We can only wait for the next/the following invitation.


----------



## zoyakhan

oraclrock said:


> Actually this is the standard scenario, not even the best case scenario. Most of the graduate students can claim those points easily. Age is straight forward, when they are graduated, that's how old they are. IELTS test is also not a challenge for them, as people graduates for example from Melbourne University (top 30 uni in the world), Monash University (top 60), etc. have the language and skillset to conquer the test. Points from bachelor and postgrad degree is also straight forward. Study in Australia is also free point straight forward.
> 
> Maybe the only point that not straight forward is NAATI translator which not every international student have a unique native language.
> 
> The best case scenario will be those people have working experience for 1/3/5 years before and will boost their points to more than 80.
> 
> We can only wait for the next/the following invitation.



It makes a lot of sense that we cant see any invites because of Aussie students. However, did anyone have a look at the reports from last February? 
If you see them then there is a constant trend of 65 and 70 point holders which matches with the yearly trend. There wasnt any spike ! In fact there were more 65 points holders in 13 Jan 2014 round. 

Secondly, the quota for 2613XX has not yet exhausted so it makes no sense that the rules are changed.

Of course, we can only speculate at this moment 

thanks.


----------



## Mattooose

jre05 said:


> Hia Matoose :yo: long time :yo:
> 
> Hope you're well and progressing in Visa application.
> 
> I am sleepy, good night and best wishes for your application


Hi JRE,
Long time  ..how r u ?
I am starting to think to other options as i still have not got the invitation. 
This round of invitation was a shocker !
I now have a doubt whether I will receive the invitation before July ..

Thanks,
Mattooose


----------



## Mattooose

Friends,
I see that this thread has gone quiet after the invitation round ...
Cheer up guys...Everything will be back on track..

Mattooose


----------



## oz dude

Mattooose said:


> Friends,
> I see that this thread has gone quiet after the invitation round ...
> Cheer up guys...Everything will be back on track..
> 
> Mattooose


Youre right mattooose everyone going quiet till the next invitation on 4th probably busy ....k when did u submit EOI waiting for invitation or CO grant????


----------



## Sam2304

Everyone still seems to be in shock after last invitation...no one wants to predict anything now


----------



## Mattooose

oz dude said:


> Youre right mattooose everyone going quiet till the next invitation on 4th probably busy ....k when did u submit EOI waiting for invitation or CO grant????


Hi dude,
I submitted EOI on 21st September. Not sure whether I will get the invite before this
program year ends.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## oz dude

Mattooose said:


> Hi dude,
> I submitted EOI on 21st September. Not sure whether I will get the invite before this
> program year ends.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Wt occupation and score..??? Offshore or onshore


----------



## SL76

Hi,
Can someone help me with the commitment statement and research on it? Thx.....


----------



## Mattooose

oz dude said:


> Wt occupation and score..??? Offshore or onshore


its in my signature...261312 and 60 points
how about u ?


----------



## expatingtoaus

prseeker said:


> Anybody?



Present Context, it might take anywhere between 4-5 months for 60 points for 2613 Code.


----------



## expatingtoaus

zameer.ise said:


> If there are any changes for 2613XX, There might be some notification about change on SkillSelect. We don't see any update on SkillSelect and nobody either with 60 or 65 pointers got invitations, Hoping it might be some technical glitch.
> 
> Let's hope for best !!
> 
> Thanks,
> Jameer



Hi jameer,
for 2613 code, if you can claim 65 points, then an inviation is for sure in the next skill select round going by the present context.

My Summary :
ACS Submitted : 5 Oct 13, ACS Results : 16 Jan 14, IELTS - 7, EOI Submitted with 65 points - 17th Jan 14, got an invite on 27th Jan 14.
Will apply for Visa in the 2nd week of March.


----------



## expatingtoaus

prabhuranjan said:


> Hi I submitted my EOI with 65 point on 31 jan. No invite yet.
> 
> Best regards
> Prabhu
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Expat Forum



65 points is a sure shot for Invitation. You should get an invite for 10th Feb round.

My summary :
ACS submitted 5th Oct 2013
ACS Results 16th jan 2014.
EOI Submitted with 65 points on 17th Jan for 2613 code.
Invite received 27th jan
Yet to apply for Visa.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Dear friends, keep your chin up!*

hi my sweethearts,

First of all, sorry as i didn't post much comments on expat forum and have been suffering from cold and headache for past 4-5 days.

Secondly, there is no need to look at the dark side of last invite round as due to rush of international candidates, even with 65 points, few might have not received invites. But, no need to panic about current situation. The huge number of international studied in aussie or gaining points for work experience applicants for completion of 1 or 3 or 5 years, or enhancement of their band scores from 7 bands in each section to 8 in each or so. It also might be due to their fear that their occupations might have been removed in next program year which is of course, a myth. 

Aspirants who lodeged EOI with 60 or 65 scores, please be optimistic about this trend as this invite style will not continue for so long. After perhaps, 2 or 3 rounds, for sure, 65 and 60 pointers will be picked. So, it is all about waiting for right time to get things happened. I know this may be difficult for people who don't have a precious talent called patience, but you need to bear with it if you want to taste the fruit of success (invite, here).

A delayed positive result is always better than immediate negative outcome and commit this in your mind always as in many phases of immigration, you may need to come across this quote. Even for a mother, to give birth to a child, efforts and patience are mandatory. This is again not the ned of this world and if one door is closed another door will be opened but the problem with many is that they keep on looking at the closed rather than moving their eyes around.

Cheers!


----------



## computerian

hello everyone,
Anyone knows the current waiting time of invitation for code 221213 (External Auditor) with 60 pts?

thanks


----------



## lvonline

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi my sweethearts,
> 
> First of all, sorry as i didn't post much comments on expat forum and have been suffering from cold and headache for past 4-5 days.
> 
> Secondly, there is no need to look at the dark side of last invite round as due to rush of international candidates, even with 65 points, few might have not received invites. But, no need to panic about current situation. The huge number of international studied in aussie or gaining points for work experience applicants for completion of 1 or 3 or 5 years, or enhancement of their band scores from 7 bands in each section to 8 in each or so. It also might be due to their fear that their occupations might have been removed in next program year which is of course, a myth.
> 
> Aspirants who lodeged EOI with 60 or 65 scores, please be optimistic about this trend as this invite style will not continue for so long. After perhaps, 2 or 3 rounds, for sure, 65 and 60 pointers will be picked. So, it is all about waiting for right time to get things happened. I know this may be difficult for people who don't have a precious talent called patience, but you need to bear with it if you want to taste the fruit of success (invite, here).
> 
> A delayed positive result is always better than immediate negative outcome and commit this in your mind always as in many phases of immigration, you may need to come across this quote. Even for a mother, to give birth to a child, efforts and patience are mandatory. This is again not the ned of this world and if one door is closed another door will be opened but the problem with many is that they keep on looking at the closed rather than moving their eyes around.
> 
> Cheers!


Well said!! Missed your thoughts after the shocker. Get well soon.


----------



## jiser911

oraclrock said:


> I can share a light for everybody that confused in regard to why 2613 invitation is stuck for 65/70 points. Remember, this is February where the Australian university (and postgraduated student) were graduated at December. They gathered all the documentation and also IELTS test at January then lodged the EoI.
> 
> Their breakdown points are as below:
> Age: Most postgraduate can easily get *30 points* (25 years old)
> IELTS: *20 points*. Study for several years in Australia, english speaking country and the needs to write thesis/assignment, getting 8 in all bands is not that hard.
> Bachelor/Postgraduate degree will obtain *15 points*.
> Study in Australia will give another *5 points*.
> If they can speak/translate another language(s) to english, DIBP will give them another *5 points*.
> 
> With this formula, most of postgraduate student can secure *75 points*, whilst bachelor degree will lost 5 points (due to young in age <25 years old) and can secure *70 points*.
> 
> If they do not want to grab language points, they can still get 70 / 65 points for postgradute/bachelor degree respectively.
> 
> Now it is make sense why the 65 pointers is waiting for invitation, let alone 60 points.
> Let's hope their batch is soon finished before our 60/65 pointer can get the invitation again.
> 
> Wish it helps.



I'm one of those people you are referring to and I can tell you it's not the case. Most of my fellow international students only had 60 points when I graduated. The ielts isn't really about testing your English ability but more how well you prepare for it. A friend of my who's a native speaker from Canada only had 6 for listening the first time he did it, concentration skills are more important. Second to that, no international student would wait for the very last minute to apply. 
ACS only takes 1 week since they are in a priority group since their current visa was almost expiring. 

I think what happened is that they delayed the invitation for next round to decrease their backlog, maybe that was also why they changed the invitation rounds from every first and third week to every second end fourth week. Hopefully the coming invitation report would shed some light about that. 

Another option is that some joker filed many fake eoi applications having 70+ points.


----------



## australiaprvisa

Sam2304 said:


> Everyone still seems to be in shock after last invitation...no one wants to predict anything now


Yes you are right, Yesterday I am really disappointed after last round and can't predict anything.

But we have to wait for reports so it will clear our confusion. And be positive we all are invited soon.


----------



## Mattooose

Guys,
If there is some official announcement on any of the official immigration website, please dont hesitate to post it here. I am also checking aggressively on all possible websites.

Thanks, Mattooose


----------



## australiaprvisa

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi my sweethearts,
> 
> First of all, sorry as i didn't post much comments on expat forum and have been suffering from cold and headache for past 4-5 days.
> 
> Secondly, there is no need to look at the dark side of last invite round as due to rush of international candidates, even with 65 points, few might have not received invites. But, no need to panic about current situation. The huge number of international studied in aussie or gaining points for work experience applicants for completion of 1 or 3 or 5 years, or enhancement of their band scores from 7 bands in each section to 8 in each or so. It also might be due to their fear that their occupations might have been removed in next program year which is of course, a myth.
> 
> Aspirants who lodeged EOI with 60 or 65 scores, please be optimistic about this trend as this invite style will not continue for so long. After perhaps, 2 or 3 rounds, for sure, 65 and 60 pointers will be picked. So, it is all about waiting for right time to get things happened. I know this may be difficult for people who don't have a precious talent called patience, but you need to bear with it if you want to taste the fruit of success (invite, here).
> 
> A delayed positive result is always better than immediate negative outcome and commit this in your mind always as in many phases of immigration, you may need to come across this quote. Even for a mother, to give birth to a child, efforts and patience are mandatory. This is again not the ned of this world and if one door is closed another door will be opened but the problem with many is that they keep on looking at the closed rather than moving their eyes around.
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you Mr. Sathiya for your postive comment really help us to think positive and be optimistic, I agree with you delayed positive result is always better.

Get well soon.


----------



## Sam2304

Dont have much hopes on coming round as well. If this was 70 then next might be 70 and 65. We already have large pool of 65


----------



## Mattooose

Sam2304 said:


> Dont have much hopes on coming round as well. If this was 70 then next might be 70 and 65. We already have large pool of 65


Yes Sam, I agree with you. It would take atleast 2 more rounds to restore normalcy..


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jiser911 said:


> I'm one of those people you are referring to and I can tell you it's not the case. Most of my fellow international students only had 60 points when I graduated. The ielts isn't really about testing your English ability but more how well you prepare for it. A friend of my who's a native speaker from Canada only had 6 for listening the first time he did it, concentration skills are more important. Second to that, no international student would wait for the very last minute to apply.
> ACS only takes 1 week since they are in a priority group since their current visa was almost expiring.
> 
> I think what happened is that they delayed the invitation for next round to decrease their backlog, maybe that was also why they changed the invitation rounds from every first and third week to every second end fourth week. Hopefully the coming invitation report would shed some light about that.
> 
> Another option is that some joker filed many fake eoi applications having 70+ points.


hi buddy, 

i do agree with you partly. See, if you complete an Australian education, for sure, your points will be better than the one who has same credentials and work experience in foreign countries because of 5 more points counted towards regional study. 

However, i strongly agree with you on another point that even an English speaker might not score well in IELTS exam, nevertheless the one who has been immersed in an English speaking environment for some time, say, 2 or 3 years interacting with their peers, outsiders, public and friends. 

The bottom line again is that the more you are exposed to an engslish speaking atmosphere, the better your communication skills will be. If worse comes to worst, at least, their speaking and listening and reading skills would be much better than that of offshore applicants. it is also obvious that exception is there to every rule.

Understand one thing that they, DIBP, never want to clear the backlog, instead, would like to pick best candidates among the best which is why they introduced prorata and 50-50 allocation of remaining seats for 189 and 190 visas. There might several better scorers in the future and that might be the reason to alter the invite date to 2nd and 4th Monday.

Another is that in Skill select, i don't think jokers might play with it as they need to enter all their credentials and is monitored by skill select. Though slight changes are acceptable, offering completely irrelevant and fake information in EOI is not the one people are willing to do, according to me.

Let's take an example of a candidate who completed bachelors'/Masters' degree in Australia to which he receives 15+5 extra points towards education and if he completed relevant work experience of 1 year in the month of say, December or January will get 5 points for work experience. Age might contribute 30 points as their age, most likely lie between 25 and 32. and for IELTS, let's take the case only if the candidate gets 7 band scores in each section which is a piece of cake for a candidate who stayed in Australia for more than a year or 2 and he gets 10 more points for English. 

In total, it is 20+5+30+10=65 and i don't say that all candidates will get this much score, however, definitely there should be a decent number with this points. Few intelligent students might go for credentialled community language to gain 5 more points though this number is very minimal, i am sure, which may raise their scores to 70 in best case. Again, your friends might have not been using these tips and tricks to gain extra points but there might be others who are utilizing this benefit. 

However, these applicants are perhaps in few hundreds and not more than that. In case of 2613 group, in the upcoming round, i am optimistic that few expat members with 65 points who are not recent graduates will be invited in good numbers. In fact, even, few 60 pointers (in single digits) might be surprised with invites in best case.So, i am very optimistic about this.

Cheer up guys!

Sathiya


----------



## jiser911

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> i do agree with you partly. See, if you complete an Australian education, for sure, your points will be better than the one who has same credentials and work experience in foreign countries because of 5 more points counted towards regional study.
> 
> However, i strongly agree with you on another point that even an English speaker might not score well in IELTS exam, nevertheless the one who has been immersed in an English speaking environment for some time, say, 2 or 3 years interacting with their peers, outsiders, public and friends.
> 
> The bottom line again is that the more you are exposed to an engslish speaking atmosphere, the better your communication skills will be. If worse comes to worst, at least, their speaking and listening and reading skills would be much better than that of offshore applicants. it is also obvious that exception is there to every rule.
> 
> Understand one thing that they, DIBP, never want to clear the backlog, instead, would like to pick best candidates among the best which is why they introduced prorata and 50-50 allocation of remaining seats for 189 and 190 visas. There might several better scorers in the future and that might be the reason to alter the invite date to 2nd and 4th Monday.
> 
> Another is that in Skill select, i don't think jokers might play with it as they need to enter all their credentials and is monitored by skill select. Though slight changes are acceptable, offering completely irrelevant and fake information in EOI is not the one people are willing to do, according to me.
> 
> Let's take an example of a candidate who completed bachelors'/Masters' degree in Australia to which he receives 15+5 extra points towards education and if he completed relevant work experience of 1 year in the month of say, December or January will get 5 points for work experience. Age might contribute 30 points as their age, most likely lie between 25 and 32. and for IELTS, let's take the case only if the candidate gets 7 band scores in each section which is a piece of cake for a candidate who stayed in Australia for more than a year or 2 and he gets 10 more points for English.
> 
> In total, it is 20+5+30+10=65 and i don't say that all candidates will get this much score, however, definitely there should be a decent number with this points. Few intelligent students might go for credentialled community language to gain 5 more points though this number is very minimal, i am sure, which may raise their scores to 70 in best case. Again, your friends might have not been using these tips and tricks to gain extra points but there might be others who are utilizing this benefit.
> 
> However, these applicants are perhaps in few hundreds and not more than that. In case of 2613 group, in the upcoming round, i am optimistic that few expat members with 65 points who are not recent graduates will be invited in good numbers. In fact, even, few 60 pointers (in single digits) might be surprised with invites in best case.So, i am very optimistic about this.
> 
> Cheer up guys!
> 
> Sathiya


But if it's the international students we would have seen this already from December onwards. Community language is a bit hard one get, I heard this from people who tried it. One of my housemates is studying it and it's quite hard to be honest. In any case I'm not pessimistic, next round should definitely be better otherwise the one after, in the meantime I can just pay off more of my student loans hahaha


----------



## Mattooose

I have a feeling that it is not because of high number of 70 pointers but just that they did not invite anyone - may to get more people with higher points. Cant it be the case ?


----------



## VChiri

Mattooose said:


> I have a feeling that it is not because of high number of 70 pointers but just that they did not invite anyone - may to get more people with higher points. Cant it be the case ?


They did invite some people. There are four people in this thread that indicated they got invites. So just need to wait for report to understand what might have happened this round. I think it will be out on Monday


----------



## Sam2304

Mattooose said:


> I have a feeling that it is not because of high number of 70 pointers but just that they did not invite anyone - may to get more people with higher points. Cant it be the case ?


It is a process - once 70 gets exhausted they have to move on with 65 and 60. Moreover whats the point in having only higher points invited? They are not achieving anything be it 70 or 60. 70 theory looks like more realistic to me and maybe as someone pointed out they may have reduced number of invites to clear backlog. But again if invitations were reduced they will have to compensate in next round as they have divided invitations for each round until july.


----------



## Rtneu

Me and my husband both are getting our skills assessed. Please tell me if we can submit 2 EOIs to increase our chances of getting the invitation? What do you suggest...


----------



## amitch

guys, 

Anyone who got their NSW SS approval lately ?
Its been really frustrating 

amit


----------



## amitch

Rtneu said:


> Me and my husband both are getting our skills assessed. Please tell me if we can submit 2 EOIs to increase our chances of getting the invitation? What do you suggest...



Thats what many people do to maximise their chances, by getting big points. -- (spouse power  )

For more details contact your agent.

Best of Luck

Amit


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Rtneu said:


> Me and my husband both are getting our skills assessed. Please tell me if we can submit 2 EOIs to increase our chances of getting the invitation? What do you suggest...


invite is not depending on the gender of the applicant but the total points and visa date. Check which one has the highest points keeping either as main applicant and the other as spouse. You will get two points under two cases and choose the one with high points. This is easy as pie. isn't it?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

sathiyaseelan said:


> invite is not depending on the gender of the applicant but the total points and visa date. Check which one has the highest points keeping either as main applicant and the other as spouse. You will get two points under two cases and choose the one with high points. This is easy as pie. isn't it?


Absolutely correct, Also if both of you qualify for a role in SOL then one of you apply as a Primary applicant whoever has higher points and get additional 5 points for the spouse skill. That will be better than both of you putting separate EOIs. If you have same points in separate application then it won't make much difference.

So apply with the one that has the highest points for you collectively.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Sam2304 said:


> It is a process - once 70 gets exhausted they have to move on with 65 and 60. Moreover whats the point in having only higher points invited? They are not achieving anything be it 70 or 60. 70 theory looks like more realistic to me and maybe as someone pointed out they may have reduced number of invites to clear backlog. But again if invitations were reduced they will have to compensate in next round as they have divided invitations for each round until july.


hi freinds, 

Firstly, please wash your myths and speculations out from your mind now and wait for results to be published in skill select website. i am very sure that they didn't hold the invites for 2613 group without any notice and few people got invites under 2613 codes. So, it is rumor that no one is invited from 2613 group. 

Secondly, DIBP, for sure never try to clear backlog but to choose the better scorers as they can contribute more than the low point holders. Hence, i request to you all to be patient and positive and please don't spread the pessimism across the board as it may impact many candidates' confidence levels.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Rizwan125 said:


> Hi dear buddy Sathiya how r u???how,z ur health and headache???
> 
> Leave everything on DIBP,,they know what there country required exactly--
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rizwan


hi dear, yes, i feel better now yet cold is still there. It is funny that cold takes a week if you take medicines and 7 days if you don't take any medicines (ha ha ha). I mean both times are one and the same and no ideal medicine found for cold yet that could relieve it within a day or so. Thanks for asking me mate.


----------



## Sam2304

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi freinds,
> 
> Firstly, please wash your myths and speculations out from your mind now and wait for results to be published in skill select website. i am very sure that they didn't hold the invites for 2613 group without any notice and few people got invites under 2613 codes. So, it is rumor that no one is invited from 2613 group.
> 
> Secondly, DIBP, for sure never try to clear backlog but to choose the better scorers as they can contribute more than the low point holders. Hence, i request to you all to be patient and positive and please don't spread the pessimism across the board as it may impact many candidates' confidence levels.


Lets leave everything on DIBP. All discussions are just assumptions and everyone is discussing their views and feelings. Still i dont see how high pointers can contribute more. High points generally comes from ielts or experience or aussie study. As to what i see in the forums, all have to struggle in the job market...


----------



## Sesha

Hello everyone!

I was told some shocking news by the lawyer. Immigration dept is in serious thoughts of increasing points passing mark to 65-70 from July 2014 for few occupations. Coming under the scanner are Accountants and few IT occupations.

This is the joint letter written by CA and CPA bodies

4 November 2013
The Hon Scott Morrison MP Minister for Immigration and Border Protection PO Box 6022 House of Representatives Parliament House Canberra ACT 2600

Dear Minister
We write on behalf of the major professional accounting bodies in Australia. Together CPA Australia and the Institute of Chartered Accountants Australia represent over 200,000 professional accountants. Our members work in diverse roles across public practice, commerce, industry, government and academia throughout Australia and internationally.
The purpose of our letter is to draw your attention to the shortcomings of the current approach to determining whether skilled people are eligible to express an interest in migrating to Australia independent of employers and families, and suggest an alternative way that is fairer and facilitates greater certainty for both migrants and workforce sectors.
You will be aware that contrary to the perception that migrants take the jobs of Australians, the statistics show labour market outcomes improve as skilled migration increases. Skilled migrants have supported the productivity and growth of the Australian economy.
The shortcomings of current arrangements
Each year the Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency (AWPA) reviews the Skilled Occupations List (SOL) and makes recommendations to the Government as to whether currently listed occupations should be retained or removed and whether new occupations should come on to the list. The SOL facilitates the entry of workers, independent of employers, if they fall under one of the listed eligible occupations. On the SOL are accountants, auditors and finance managers. The purpose of review is to ensure it aligns with future labour demand pressures.
The professional accounting bodies suggest this approach is flawed, from at least four perspectives:
 blunt: An occupation is either on or off the SOL. There is no flexibility. That is, AWPA’s analysis does not contribute to decisions regarding how high or low the hurdle should be for migration purposes. The number of skilled migration points necessary to be invited to migrate is separately regulated by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection for the purposes of meeting the skilled migration target.
 too frequent: As an annual cycle, prospective migrants, including those currently studying here under temporary visa arrangements, have little certainty from one year to the next as to whether they would be eligible under this migration pathway. Workforce planning by businesses that are reliant on skilled migrants is severely hampered by the frequency of the cycle.
 narrowly focused: AWPA’s role is to advise on SOL in light of expected future labour market conditions. It has no mandate to take account of other considerations, such as international education. This is a narrow approach with the potential to produce sub-optimal policy.
 data constrained: While the intent of AWPA’s review is to take into account labour market conditions emerging over the medium to longer term, its ability to do so is constrained by the data, which is on current labour market conditions only. This situation is exacerbated for accountants, as the Graduate Destination data it uses can tell you little about the destination of the many accounting students who are international graduates, as very few of these graduates complete the survey.
2
A fairer way
A more nuanced and flexible policy instrument that overcomes all these shortcomings currently exists in the form of SkillSelect. Introduced on 1 July 2012, SkillSelect is an online service administered by your Department. It has significantly changed the skilled visa application process. If it is adopted more broadly, there is a significant potential to get more targeted workforce and skilled migration outcomes and reduce unnecessary red tape.
Under SkillSelect, intending migrants first need to submit an expression of interest. In order to be subsequently invited to apply for migration, they must pass a points test. The pass mark is the minimum number of points required to be eligible. Currently the pass mark is adjusted for all occupations in order to meet the skilled migration target, which is set in reference to Australia-wide labour market conditions.
The opportunity exists to adjust the pass mark for each occupation on this list in light of assessed labour market conditions, and other considerations, relevant to that occupation. This allows for a much more nuanced approach, enabling threshold scores to be adjusted as new labour market and other information comes to light. There would be no need for an annual review as adjustments can be made as and when required.
The added advantage is that it avoids removing an occupation from the list based on an assessed oversupply of labour nationally, when there are recruitment difficulties and shortages in select states and territories.
For the purpose of illustration, the chart to the left looks at the particular case of Accountants invited to apply under the skilled independent subclass. It illustrates that the majority (59%) of those who receive an invitation have a points score of 60. If the approach proposed here is adopted, the pass rate could be raised above 60 if labour market conditions are assessed to be easing. This would ensure that only the brightest Accountants migrate to Australia. If future demand pressures for Accountants prove to be substantial, the pass rate could be lowered.
We would welcome the opportunity to elaborate on our views and experiences with you in person.
Yours sincerely
Alex Malley Chief Executive CPA Australia Ltd
Lee White Chief Executive Officer Institute of Chartered Accountants Australia
cc: The Hon Christopher Pyne MP, Minister for Education


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Sesha said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I was told some shocking news by the lawyer. Immigration dept is in serious thoughts of increasing points passing mark to 65-70 from July 2014 for few occupations. Coming under the scanner are Accountants and few IT occupations.
> 
> This is the joint letter written by CA and CPA bodies
> 
> 4 November 2013
> The Hon Scott Morrison MP Minister for Immigration and Border Protection PO Box 6022 House of Representatives Parliament House Canberra ACT 2600
> 
> Dear Minister
> We write on behalf of the major professional accounting bodies in Australia. Together CPA Australia and the Institute of Chartered Accountants Australia represent over 200,000 professional accountants. Our members work in diverse roles across public practice, commerce, industry, government and academia throughout Australia and internationally.
> The purpose of our letter is to draw your attention to the shortcomings of the current approach to determining whether skilled people are eligible to express an interest in migrating to Australia independent of employers and families, and suggest an alternative way that is fairer and facilitates greater certainty for both migrants and workforce sectors.
> You will be aware that contrary to the perception that migrants take the jobs of Australians, the statistics show labour market outcomes improve as skilled migration increases. Skilled migrants have supported the productivity and growth of the Australian economy.
> The shortcomings of current arrangements
> Each year the Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency (AWPA) reviews the Skilled Occupations List (SOL) and makes recommendations to the Government as to whether currently listed occupations should be retained or removed and whether new occupations should come on to the list. The SOL facilitates the entry of workers, independent of employers, if they fall under one of the listed eligible occupations. On the SOL are accountants, auditors and finance managers. The purpose of review is to ensure it aligns with future labour demand pressures.
> The professional accounting bodies suggest this approach is flawed, from at least four perspectives:
>  blunt: An occupation is either on or off the SOL. There is no flexibility. That is, AWPA’s analysis does not contribute to decisions regarding how high or low the hurdle should be for migration purposes. The number of skilled migration points necessary to be invited to migrate is separately regulated by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection for the purposes of meeting the skilled migration target.
>  too frequent: As an annual cycle, prospective migrants, including those currently studying here under temporary visa arrangements, have little certainty from one year to the next as to whether they would be eligible under this migration pathway. Workforce planning by businesses that are reliant on skilled migrants is severely hampered by the frequency of the cycle.
>  narrowly focused: AWPA’s role is to advise on SOL in light of expected future labour market conditions. It has no mandate to take account of other considerations, such as international education. This is a narrow approach with the potential to produce sub-optimal policy.
>  data constrained: While the intent of AWPA’s review is to take into account labour market conditions emerging over the medium to longer term, its ability to do so is constrained by the data, which is on current labour market conditions only. This situation is exacerbated for accountants, as the Graduate Destination data it uses can tell you little about the destination of the many accounting students who are international graduates, as very few of these graduates complete the survey.
> 2
> A fairer way
> A more nuanced and flexible policy instrument that overcomes all these shortcomings currently exists in the form of SkillSelect. Introduced on 1 July 2012, SkillSelect is an online service administered by your Department. It has significantly changed the skilled visa application process. If it is adopted more broadly, there is a significant potential to get more targeted workforce and skilled migration outcomes and reduce unnecessary red tape.
> Under SkillSelect, intending migrants first need to submit an expression of interest. In order to be subsequently invited to apply for migration, they must pass a points test. The pass mark is the minimum number of points required to be eligible. Currently the pass mark is adjusted for all occupations in order to meet the skilled migration target, which is set in reference to Australia-wide labour market conditions.
> The opportunity exists to adjust the pass mark for each occupation on this list in light of assessed labour market conditions, and other considerations, relevant to that occupation. This allows for a much more nuanced approach, enabling threshold scores to be adjusted as new labour market and other information comes to light. There would be no need for an annual review as adjustments can be made as and when required.
> The added advantage is that it avoids removing an occupation from the list based on an assessed oversupply of labour nationally, when there are recruitment difficulties and shortages in select states and territories.
> For the purpose of illustration, the chart to the left looks at the particular case of Accountants invited to apply under the skilled independent subclass. It illustrates that the majority (59%) of those who receive an invitation have a points score of 60. If the approach proposed here is adopted, the pass rate could be raised above 60 if labour market conditions are assessed to be easing. This would ensure that only the brightest Accountants migrate to Australia. If future demand pressures for Accountants prove to be substantial, the pass rate could be lowered.
> We would welcome the opportunity to elaborate on our views and experiences with you in person.
> Yours sincerely
> Alex Malley Chief Executive CPA Australia Ltd
> Lee White Chief Executive Officer Institute of Chartered Accountants Australia
> cc: The Hon Christopher Pyne MP, Minister for Education


Chill!!!!
It just says about a system where professionals are selected on basis of live conditions of job markets.
But my friend, if they start doing all this, the immigration system will hang due to the many permutations required for finalizing the status of each profession.
Skillselect was made for the reason of bringing simplicity into the entire process, but if above suggestion is accepted, they will bed back to last decade.
Also, I feel, a rather more flexible and easy way of addressing this problem would be by just decreasing the quota for any profession each year, or maybe twice each year. This way their requirement would be fulfilled, as given the decreased quota automatically competition would increase, and those with high points will only get selected, and not the 60 poinyters.

So my dear friend, have a sip of coffee, watch TV, apply for Australia, and if applied, coolly wait for your application!!!!

There are already so many people skipping heart beats over whether they will get invited or not, so let's not increase their tension further!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

The most important thing is God blessing and if you believe in God and you believe in yourself, you have nothing to worry about.

Whatever was the case but we were not selected and we have to wait for the reason till result.

Lets be positive for the next round.


----------



## Pepraoz

Hi sathiyaseelan,

Who did get invited? Sorry, but I couldn't find anyone. How many points did they have and what were the submitted date?



sathiyaseelan said:


> hi freinds,
> 
> Firstly, please wash your myths and speculations out from your mind now and wait for results to be published in skill select website. i am very sure that they didn't hold the invites for 2613 group without any notice and few people got invites under 2613 codes. So, it is rumor that no one is invited from 2613 group.
> 
> Secondly, DIBP, for sure never try to clear backlog but to choose the better scorers as they can contribute more than the low point holders. Hence, i request to you all to be patient and positive and please don't spread the pessimism across the board as it may impact many candidates' confidence levels.


----------



## escobarandres32

Any Industrial Engineers (233511) or 2335 who got invitation?

I hope I get my invitation on february 24th. I submit my EoI on February 10th 2014 with 65 points.


----------



## Kwitin

Hello Everyone!

I'm new here. Just like to ask for some opinion. I lodged my EOI last Oct 9, 2013 with 60 points under 189 visa (2613 is my occupation). Now, I'm a bit worried about what's happening on the current round of invites. I have relatives in Australia who are willing to sponsor me and my family, do you think I should go to 489 route with 70 points? How long is the waiting time to get an invitation for 489? Your opinion is highly appreciated. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Sam2304

Kwitin said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I'm new here. Just like to ask for some opinion. I lodged my EOI last Oct 9, 2013 with 60 points under 189 visa (2613 is my occupation). Now, I'm a bit worried about what's happening on the current round of invites. I have relatives in Australia who are willing to sponsor me and my family, do you think I should go to 489 route with 70 points? How long is the waiting time to get an invitation for 489? Your opinion is highly appreciated. Thank you in advance!


489 has too less invitation slots - 35 per round.


----------



## Rizwan125

Kwitin said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I'm new here. Just like to ask for some opinion. I lodged my EOI last Oct 9, 2013 with 60 points under 189 visa (2613 is my occupation). Now, I'm a bit worried about what's happening on the current round of invites. I have relatives in Australia who are willing to sponsor me and my family, do you think I should go to 489 route with 70 points? How long is the waiting time to get an invitation for 489? Your opinion is highly appreciated. Thank you in advance!


No Need To launch 489 for 6 golden occupations

Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the following six occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the remainder of the programme year. Please also note that SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent (Subclass 189) visas and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional – Family Sponsored) visas.*If all places are taken up by Subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for Subclass 489 visas:* 

Chemical and Materials Engineers
ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Electronics Engineers
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
Other Engineering Professional
Software and Applications Programmers.


----------



## visakar

escobarandres32 said:


> Any Industrial Engineers (233511) or 2335 who got invitation?
> 
> I hope I get my invitation on february 24th. I submit my EoI on February 10th 2014 with 65 points.


Hi Escobarandres32

I received the invitation. I submitted on 22nd Jan 2014. I am sure you will get on 24th Feb 2014, good luck.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Hi Visakar,

What role code did you apply under?


----------



## visakar

rohit1_sharma said:


> Hi Visakar,
> 
> What role code did you apply under?


Hi Rohit1_Sharma,

I applied under my Mechanical Engineer 233512 for 189 Visa.


----------



## atiker

In IELTS I have L-9.0 R-8.0 W-7.5 and S-8.0

If I go for re-evaluation what are the chances of getting an extra 0.5 in Writing ?
I am not very confident on my performance in the writing exam. 

Its going to cost me 5500 Rs, but I have to return my original TRF.

I currently have 65 points, I was expecting an invite this round but as my sol code is 2613**, what happened nobody knows.

If I get an 8 in writing, points will shoot up to 75. Is there any chance of score getting reduced during re-evaluation ? Has it ever happened with anyone ?


----------



## blessngwe05

escobarandres32 said:


> Any Industrial Engineers (233511) or 2335 who got invitation?
> 
> I hope I get my invitation on february 24th. I submit my EoI on February 10th 2014 with 65 points.


Hey friend. You are likely to get invite on next round. I think I saw someone in the Mechanical Engineering band who had 60 points that got invitation having lodged eoi in late jan. Subscribe to the eoi submitted club forum to get an indication for this occupation code. I will be lodging eoi soon just as soon as I'm told that my letter is ready. got confirmation that i was positively assessed but then my letter is still to be signed. cheers and good luck


----------



## blessngwe05

blessngwe05 said:


> Hey friend. You are likely to get invite on next round. I think I saw someone in the Mechanical Engineering band who had 60 points that got invitation having lodged eoi in late jan. Subscribe to the eoi submitted club forum to get an indication for this occupation code. I will be lodging eoi soon just as soon as I'm told that my letter is ready. got confirmation that i was positively assessed but then my letter is still to be signed. cheers and good luck


sorry mate..i keep thinking i'm on the engineers australia forum. you certainly will get invite on next round. good luck


----------



## escobarandres32

visakar said:


> Hi Escobarandres32
> 
> I received the invitation. I submitted on 22nd Jan 2014. I am sure you will get on 24th Feb 2014, good luck.


Hello visakar,

thanks for the information. I wish you the best for your visa application. Hopefully i get my invitation next round. thanks mate.


----------



## escobarandres32

blessngwe05 said:


> Hey friend. You are likely to get invite on next round. I think I saw someone in the Mechanical Engineering band who had 60 points that. ....


Hello friend, 

Good to see you in this forum. Congrats for your EA positive assessment. Now we have to wait for the invitations. Good luck to you too.


----------



## zoyakhan

atiker said:


> In IELTS I have L-9.0 R-8.0 W-7.5 and S-8.0
> 
> If I go for re-evaluation what are the chances of getting an extra 0.5 in Writing ?
> I am not very confident on my performance in the writing exam.
> 
> Its going to cost me 5500 Rs, but I have to return my original TRF.
> 
> I currently have 65 points, I was expecting an invite this round but as my sol code is 2613**, what happened nobody knows.
> 
> If I get an 8 in writing, points will shoot up to 75. Is there any chance of score getting reduced during re-evaluation ? Has it ever happened with anyone ?



I think that with 65 points you would probably get an invite soon. 
I got my IELTS writing exam rechecked. I was very confident about the writing part. I was expecting around 8.5 but the local examiner gave me 6.5. After requesting for a recheck, they did increase 0.5 marks. Nevertheless, the whole procedure took about 10 weeks, which I believe is a long waiting time, albeit I got the money back because it was their fault 
If money is not a problem then you can apply for a recheck side by side. (But u need to be very confident that you performed well)

PS: the score does not get reduced.

thanks.


----------



## Ozsydney

*Awaiting EOI under 190*

Hi Anyone,

Got EOI for subclass 190 lately? I applied in mid November with 60 points and skill 2612 however still awaiting.....

Is there anyone who got it lately?

Thanks


----------



## Aussie07

Hi All,

Just would like to share that I have received the invite! Will start on the visa application process now 

Best of luck to all!



Visa: 189 / 221214 (Internal Auditor) / Vetassess Ack: 05/10/2013 / Result: +VE 23/01/2014 /EOI lodged: 27/01/2014 (60 points) / Invite: 10/02/2014 / IELTS 7.0: R 8.5 W 7 L 8.5 S 7


----------



## sselim

*Eoi*

Dear All,

I have a question regarding the EOI, specifically the Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) Visa. I understood that as long as the applicant occupation is listed in the CSOL list accordingly the state or territory nomination occurs automatically after submitting the EOI. Meaning that, once all applicants submit their EOIs the state or territories scan the system for matching applicants and accordingly select the applicants by issuing them an invitation to apply for a visa under their nomination.

Having said that, I read on the migration blog that if the applicants want to be nominated by a state or territory, they need to check out their websites to find out what they need to do to gain their nomination. In doing that, I discovered that some areas i.e NSW have separate forms and documents to be filled in order to apply for their nomination.

My question is, is applying to state or territory separately on their websites a mandatory step in the EOI process to gain their nomination or is it a complementary step that will increase the applicant chances in being selected by a particular state or territory.

Please advice as I am very confused regarding this part of the process.

Thank you in advance for your reply.


----------



## sam001

Hey Friends,

I have applied for skill asseement and hopefully will receive it by next month.

I have taken dates for IELTS also in next month.

I am able to get 60 points even if i get 6.00 bands each in IELTS, so my question is

Should i Submit EOI after getting Skill assessment and claiming zero points for ielts and and update the EOI after getting the IELTS results?

Please help.

Thanks a lot


----------



## kashefbasher

hi there, 
i need a little information plz,
do EOI shows earned point after submission of EOI ?

good luck.

kashif


----------



## expatingtoaus

sam001 said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> I have applied for skill asseement and hopefully will receive it by next month.
> 
> I have taken dates for IELTS also in next month.
> 
> I am able to get 60 points even if i get 6.00 bands each in IELTS, so my question is
> 
> Should i Submit EOI after getting Skill assessment and claiming zero points for ielts and and update the EOI after getting the IELTS results?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks a lot


Hey sam001,
You have got it all wrong. Please share your background like eductation, experience, the code for which you are getting assesed etc.
In order to lodge EOI, you need Skills assessment done first. That alone takes close to 4 months. And also without IELTS, EOI can't be done.
If you get 6 in IELTS, you will come down to 55 points, unless you have like 10years of experience or a eduction from australia which will fetch you 5 more points.
please go through immi.gov.au for more information.


----------



## sam001

kashefbasher said:


> hi there,
> i need a little information plz,
> do EOI shows earned point after submission of EOI ?
> 
> good luck.
> 
> kashif


I suppose EOI is voluntary declaration so they wont be mentioning points on EOI,

but pls confirm it from senior expats in this forum.

Thanks


----------



## AuzLover

sam001 said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> I have applied for skill asseement and hopefully will receive it by next month.
> 
> I have taken dates for IELTS also in next month.
> 
> I am able to get 60 points even if i get 6.00 bands each in IELTS, so my question is
> 
> Should i Submit EOI after getting Skill assessment and claiming zero points for ielts and and update the EOI after getting the IELTS results?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks a lot


If you submit EOI claiming 0points(you should claim that you have 6band) and receive an invitation, you should be able to provide proof within 2months after receiving invitation that you have 6band atleast. If you are pretty confident that you can get 6band you may go ahead and apply for eoi


----------



## sam001

expatingtoaus said:


> Hey sam001,
> You have got it all wrong. Please share your background like eductation, experience, the code for which you are getting assesed etc.
> In order to lodge EOI, you need Skills assessment done first. That alone takes close to 4 months. And also without IELTS, EOI can't be done.
> If you get 6 in IELTS, you will come down to 55 points, unless you have like 10years of experience or a eduction from australia which will fetch you 5 more points.
> please go through immi.gov.au for more information.


Thanks expatingtoaus,

I have submitted my documents for skill assessment earlier this month to AACA and i am applying for 189 under ARCHITECT-232111 occupation.

I can claim points as mentioned under:
AGE-30 POINTS
IELTS-WILL SCORE ATLEST 6.00 EACH SO ZERO POINTS
SKILLED EXPERIENCE OUTSIDE AUSTRALIA:- 15 POINTS
QUALIFICATON:15 POINTS

TOTAL POINTS:60

There is not much rush for this category so i suppose that i will get my assessment by next month .My ielts dates are in next month end.

so my question remains that can i submit EOI after getting assesment and stating in EOI ielts points as zero? and later can i claim 10 points if i get seven band each ?


----------



## sam001

AuzLover said:


> If you submit EOI claiming 0points(you should claim that you have 6band) and receive an invitation, you should be able to provide proof within 2months after receiving invitation that you have 6band atleast. If you are pretty confident that you can get 6band you may go ahead and apply for eoi


Thank you AUZlover,

I am pretty confident that i will get at least 6.00 each in IELTS

Is it advisable to submit EOI before getting ielts results or better to wait for it and submit EOI later...?

Thanks again


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sam001 said:


> Thank you AUZlover,
> 
> I am pretty confident that i will get at least 6.00 each in IELTS
> 
> Is it advisable to submit EOI before getting ielts results or better to wait for it and submit EOI later...?
> 
> Thanks again


you shouldn't submit eoi without IELTS TRF mark sheet as you need to enter candidate's reference number in EOI form from the mark sheet.


----------



## sam001

sathiyaseelan said:


> you shouldn't submit eoi without IELTS TRF mark sheet as you need to enter candidate's reference number in EOI form from the mark sheet.


Thanks a lot sathiyaseelan,

Thanks for your help


----------



## AuzLover

sam001 said:


> Thanks a lot sathiyaseelan,
> 
> Thanks for your help


Thats right, you need to enter candidate's reference number. I forgot about it. Sorry


----------



## kashefbasher

sam001 said:


> I suppose EOI is voluntary declaration so they wont be mentioning points on EOI,
> 
> but pls confirm it from senior expats in this forum.
> 
> Thanks


yes, i hope some who have submitted his/her EOI can tell better.


----------



## Ozsydney

Hi Frenz,

Awaiting your reply.....

Thanks 





QUOTE=Ozsydney;3129602]Hi Anyone,

Got EOI for subclass 190 lately? I applied in mid November with 60 points and skill 2612 however still awaiting.....

Is there anyone who got it lately?

Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## blessngwe05

escobarandres32 said:


> Hello friend,
> 
> Good to see you in this forum. Congrats for your EA positive assessment. Now we have to wait for the invitations. Good luck to you too.


Thanks @escobarandres32. Good luck to you too


----------



## Waqarali20005

Ozsydney said:


> Hi Frenz,
> 
> Awaiting your reply.....
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Ozsydney;3129602]Hi Anyone,
> 
> Got EOI for subclass 190 lately? I applied in mid November with 60 points and skill 2612 however still awaiting.....
> 
> Is there anyone who got it lately?
> 
> Thanks


[/QUOTE]

have u applied for state sponsorship? You need to apply separately for state sponsorship. Once your application for State sponsorship is approved , you will automatically get an invitation from Skill Select.


----------



## Ozsydney

Thanks Waqar! I have applied for SS and Awaiitng it's result.







UOTE=Waqarali20005;3132178][/QUOTE]

have u applied for state sponsorship? You need to apply separately for state sponsorship. Once your application for State sponsorship is approved , you will automatically get an invitation from Skill Select.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ts2a

Dear All,

Since I have submitted my EOI, would it be possible for an employer to pick me up from skillselect? 

If yes, would the occupational ceilings still apply in that case? 

Thanks.


----------



## Waqarali20005

Ozsydney said:


> Thanks Waqar! I have applied for SS and Awaiitng it's result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UOTE=Waqarali20005;3132178]


have u applied for state sponsorship? You need to apply separately for state sponsorship. Once your application for State sponsorship is approved , you will automatically get an invitation from Skill Select.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

from which state? if its NSW, then wait..... as there waiting time is currently over 100 days.


----------



## Ozbabe

sam001 said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> I have applied for skill asseement and hopefully will receive it by next month.
> 
> I have taken dates for IELTS also in next month.
> 
> I am able to get 60 points even if i get 6.00 bands each in IELTS, so my question is
> 
> Should i Submit EOI after getting Skill assessment and claiming zero points for ielts and and update the EOI after getting the IELTS results?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks a lot


Hi There,

If you go to skill select, it is advised you get the results of IELTS and skill assessment before your EOI. I have seen on another thread where a CO refused visa as date of assessment on EOI was different from date on document submitted for application. Moreover, if I remember correctly, one is meant to fill in test result number or so, and assessment number will filling the forms in the EOI.

I would advise you have the results for our assessment and IELTS before you do your EOI.

All the best


----------



## VChiri

Ozbabe said:


> Hi There, If you go to skill select, it is advised you get the results of IELTS and skill assessment before your EOI. I have seen on another thread where a CO refused visa as date of assessment on EOI was different from date on document submitted for application. Moreover, if I remember correctly, one is meant to fill in test result number or so, and assessment number will filling the forms in the EOI. I would advise you have the results for our assessment and IELTS before you do your EOI. All the best


Yes you are quiet right. The date on the IELTS and the skills assessment must predate the submission of the eoi. An attempt to lodge without accurate dates and information is considered providing false information and yes you are right the CO will deny your visa application. Best to wait for your IELTS results and ur skills assessment you don't want to risk loosing all that money


----------



## VChiri

Sorry had duplicate msg


----------



## VChiri

VChiri said:


> Yes you are quite right. The date on the IELTS and the skills assessment must predate the submission of the eoi. An attempt to lodge without accurate dates and information is considered providing false information and yes you are right the CO will deny your visa application. Best to wait for your IELTS results and ur skills assessment you don't want to risk loosing all that money


----------



## sam001

Ozbabe said:


> Hi There,
> 
> If you go to skill select, it is advised you get the results of IELTS and skill assessment before your EOI. I have seen on another thread where a CO refused visa as date of assessment on EOI was different from date on document submitted for application. Moreover, if I remember correctly, one is meant to fill in test result number or so, and assessment number will filling the forms in the EOI.
> 
> I would advise you have the results for our assessment and IELTS before you do your EOI.
> 
> All the best


Thanks alot buddy for ur help


----------



## prabhuranjan

Hi experts
How to we submit EOI for 489 visa.I have my cousin ( maternal uncle's son). 
He is a citizen of Australia Please feedback.

Best regards
Prabhu

Visa189|261312 Dev.Prog|IELTS 7.5 |ACS:21Oct - Jan16|EOI: Jan31|Invite: !?|Lodge!?|PCC:!?|MED:!?|CO:!?|GRANT:!?
Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Ozbabe

sam001 said:


> Thanks alot buddy for ur help



You're welcome.


----------



## bmartin

I am about to submit an EOI application. I got my Bachelor's degree positively assessed by Vetassess but did not get my PHD assessed. Should I still put my PHD under Education in the application? Will it look like I'm trying to claim extra points which I'm not entitled?

Thanks!


----------



## SDS

prseeker said:


> No
> 
> Regards
> PD


Thanks PD. will be applying for EOI soon ,what exactly happens when applying for EOI
Regards
SDS


----------



## SDS

Waqarali20005 said:


> have u applied for state sponsorship? You need to apply separately for state sponsorship. Once your application for State sponsorship is approved , you will automatically get an invitation from Skill Select.


[/QUOTE]

from which state? if its NSW, then wait..... as there waiting time is currently over 100 days.[/QUOTE]

Hi
What happens in the case of state sponsorship ans what is the procedure for it my friend.
Regards
SDS


----------



## VChiri

bmartin said:


> I am about to submit an EOI application. I got my Bachelor's degree positively assessed by Vetassess but did not get my PHD assessed. Should I still put my PHD under Education in the application? Will it look like I'm trying to claim extra points which I'm not entitled? Thanks!


Yes I would think all qualifications need to be assessed by the relevant assessing authority to see if it has the same equivalent value in Australia. You could try your luck and apply but you really do risk being told you were not assessed as having a phd qualification by the CO and get your visa rejected. I feel the risk is too high best get ur phd assessed else if you have enough points without it now go ahead and lodge ur eoi. 
Just go read the requirements that they have for claiming education qualifications. 
Hopefully someone else will confirm, add or subtract to what I have said. All the best


----------



## ashah

*ACS assessment result*

Hello Friends,

This is regarding ACS assessment result...

I got my skill assessment result "positive" and now planning for IELTS and EOI. I have few query regarding assessment response.

I got ACS assessment result and in that they have stated..
* Qualification*
- Your Post Graduate Diploma in Computer Application from <University> completed 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Graduate Diploma with a minor in computing.

My Question is: Can I claim 15 points for qualification.. As I part from above technical diploma certificate, I have Bachelor Degree in Non-ITC (3Years, BCom).

* Work Experience*
- The following employment after October 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 ANZSCO code.
1) Dates: 10/06 - 12/11 (5Yrs 2mths)
2) Dates: 12/11 - 11/13 (1Yrs 11mths) 

My Question is: This above details indicates 7 year of work experience and i can claim work experience points for 7 years - right?

Any pointer or help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You.


----------



## zoyakhan

bmartin said:


> I am about to submit an EOI application. I got my Bachelor's degree positively assessed by Vetassess but did not get my PHD assessed. Should I still put my PHD under Education in the application? Will it look like I'm trying to claim extra points which I'm not entitled?
> 
> Thanks!



One of my friends PhD was completed during the EOI process and he updated the EOI. His visa is still under process.. So i believe it is fine to do so.
If you can manage high points (relative to your skill) then do not mention your PhD, otherwise it depends upon you.

Seniors may correct me if I am wrong.

thanks.


----------



## pappu123

ashah said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> This is regarding ACS assessment result...
> 
> I got my skill assessment result "positive" and now planning for IELTS and EOI. I have few query regarding assessment response.
> 
> I got ACS assessment result and in that they have stated..
> * Qualification*
> - Your Post Graduate Diploma in Computer Application from <University> completed 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Graduate Diploma with a minor in computing.
> 
> My Question is: Can I claim 15 points for qualification.. As I part from above technical diploma certificate, I have Bachelor Degree in Non-ITC (3Years, BCom).
> 
> * Work Experience*
> - The following employment after October 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 ANZSCO code.
> 1) Dates: 10/06 - 12/11 (5Yrs 2mths)
> 2) Dates: 12/11 - 11/13 (1Yrs 11mths)
> 
> My Question is: This above details indicates 7 year of work experience and i can claim work experience points for 7 years - right?
> 
> Any pointer or help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank You.


Hi, 

I think, For your qualification you cannot claim 15 points as it is diploma. 

You can claim exp after Oct 2011 which is less than 3 years. So you will get 0 points for that.


----------



## Sam2304

ashah said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> This is regarding ACS assessment result...
> 
> I got my skill assessment result "positive" and now planning for IELTS and EOI. I have few query regarding assessment response.
> 
> I got ACS assessment result and in that they have stated..
> Qualification
> - Your Post Graduate Diploma in Computer Application from <University> completed 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Graduate Diploma with a minor in computing.
> 
> My Question is: Can I claim 15 points for qualification.. As I part from above technical diploma certificate, I have Bachelor Degree in Non-ITC (3Years, BCom).
> 
> Work Experience
> - The following employment after October 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 ANZSCO code.
> 1) Dates: 10/06 - 12/11 (5Yrs 2mths)
> 2) Dates: 12/11 - 11/13 (1Yrs 11mths)
> 
> My Question is: This above details indicates 7 year of work experience and i can claim work experience points for 7 years - right?
> 
> Any pointer or help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank You.


They have considered your employment after oct 2011...hence you can claim for experience points since oct 2011

Again for degree, you can claim points for whichever degree was assessed by ACS which is your PG diploma


----------



## Sam2304

zoyakhan said:


> One of my friends PhD was completed during the EOI process and he updated the EOI. His visa is still under process.. So i believe it is fine to do so.
> If you can manage high points (relative to your skill) then do not mention your PhD, otherwise it depends upon you.
> 
> Seniors may correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> thanks.


Updating anything that will increase points but was unaccessed has a higher chances of rejection.


----------



## reddytelecom478

Sam2304 said:


> They have considered your employment after oct 2011...hence you can claim for experience points since oct 2011
> 
> Again for degree, you can claim points for whichever degree was assessed by ACS which is your PG diploma


Hi 
I noticed your signature , it showing that you lodged EOI on 24th Sep, Why Invitation still pending ,,,, Is there any concerns or you not updated in your sig..

Secondly Occupation 2613 having more available positions and how many points you have?

Hope you will get Invitation soon.

BR///
Naga R Reddy.


----------



## Sam2304

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi
> I noticed your signature , it showing that you lodged EOI on 24th Sep, Why Invitation still pending ,,,, Is there any concerns or you not updated in your sig..
> 
> Secondly Occupation 2613 having more available positions and how many points you have?
> 
> Hope you will get Invitation soon.
> 
> BR///
> Naga R Reddy.


I have 60 points...and invites have been sent out till 20 aug for 2613 60 pointers


----------



## Ozbabe

Hi all,

I got invite this morning from SA nomination with 60 points. Thanks for all the information shared that has helped me in the process. 

Now the next phase begins...


----------



## Vasu G

Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got invite this morning from SA nomination with 60 points. Thanks for all the information shared that has helped me in the process.
> 
> Now the next phase begins...


Congrats Ozbabe.


----------



## Ozbabe

Vasu G said:


> Congrats Ozbabe.


Thanks!


----------



## taniska

Do you know how they calculate Australian experience for points from EOI. Will they calculate it automatically based on the location we enter and award points?. I am in the process of preparing my EOI and there is no specific place to enter my Australian work experience. Please help if you know.

Thanks


----------



## Waqarali20005

taniska said:


> Do you know how they calculate Australian experience for points from EOI. Will they calculate it automatically based on the location we enter and award points?. I am in the process of preparing my EOI and there is no specific place to enter my Australian work experience. Please help if you know.
> 
> Thanks


I think they ask you something like that
" do the applicant satisfy the requirements of australian work experience?


----------



## oz dude

Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got invite this morning from SA nomination with 60 points. Thanks for all the information shared that has helped me in the process.
> 
> Now the next phase begins...


is it same like NSW ?when did u submit EOI? is it family sponsor?


----------



## Ozbabe

oz dude said:


> is it same like NSW ?when did u submit EOI? is it family sponsor?


Yea it is the same like NSW, not family sponsored. It is !190. I submitted EOI on the 24th Jan. They are quite fast I must say, compared to some states.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got invite this morning from SA nomination with 60 points. Thanks for all the information shared that has helped me in the process.
> 
> Now the next phase begins...


Congrats ozbabe... my submission date is 28/01 and it is still awaited whereas if I am not wrong you had applied on 24/01..

What happens when you get an invite? Does application status changes from submitted to somethjng else? Where did you check your invite.. was it on skill select or south Australian immigration website??

I know I have asked you many questions but it will be really helpful if you can shed some light on these points.

All the best and keep us posted...


----------



## lovetosmack

Ozbabe said:


> Yea it is the same like NSW, not family sponsored. It is !190. I submitted EOI on the 24th Jan. They are quite fast I must say, compared to some states.


So, did you send any docs and apply to SA for SS? Or is it invited solely based on your EOI?


----------



## Ozbabe

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Congrats ozbabe... my submission date is 28/01 and it is still awaited whereas if I am not wrong you had applied on 24/01..
> 
> What happens when you get an invite? Does application status changes from submitted to somethjng else? Where did you check your invite.. was it on skill select or south Australian immigration website??
> 
> I know I have asked you many questions but it will be really helpful if you can shed some light on these points.
> 
> All the best and keep us posted...


Hi Sanjeev,

Yes I applied on 24/1. I just got an email from SA and DIBP that I have been invited. 

So when you log in to EOI, you status says you have been invited to apply. Then when you click on apply, it asks you to log in to an immi account or set one up. You will have to set username and password.


----------



## Ozbabe

lovetosmack said:


> So, did you send any docs and apply to SA for SS? Or is it invited solely based on your EOI?


Yes. After lodging mu EOI, I went to the SA website, fill up the forms and uploaded the required docs.


----------



## Ozbabe

Sanjeev,

Get ready you may be next!


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Ozbabe said:


> Sanjeev,
> 
> Get ready you may be next!


Thanks, I am looking forward to it !!


----------



## lovetosmack

Ozbabe said:


> Yes. After lodging mu EOI, I went to the SA website, fill up the forms and uploaded the required docs.


Oh ok thanks. In their website they mentioned that offshore candidates are not invited anymore. Are you offshore or onshore?


----------



## Ozbabe

lovetosmack said:


> Oh ok thanks. In their website they mentioned that offshore candidates are not invited anymore. Are you offshore or onshore?


Really? I am offshore


----------



## atiker

*TRF to be submitted with EOR*



zoyakhan said:


> I think that with 65 points you would probably get an invite soon.
> I got my IELTS writing exam rechecked. I was very confident about the writing part. I was expecting around 8.5 but the local examiner gave me 6.5. After requesting for a recheck, they did increase 0.5 marks. Nevertheless, the whole procedure took about 10 weeks, which I believe is a long waiting time, albeit I got the money back because it was their fault
> If money is not a problem then you can apply for a recheck side by side. (But u need to be very confident that you performed well)
> 
> PS: the score does not get reduced.
> 
> thanks.


Thanks for the reply.

For re-evaluation(EOR), TRF sheet needs to be submitted, and the re-evaluation takes 2-3 months. 
If I get lucky and get an invite :fingerscrossed: , will there be an issue if I don't have the TRF (IELTS result sheet) with me during post Invite stage ?

PS: I will wait for the 24th feb invite round, if I don't get an invite in that round too, then will go for re-evaluation.


----------



## wolverine_349

So what do the odds look like for getting invite by 24th Feb with 65 points EOI for 2613*? Worth a bet?


----------



## atiker

wolverine_349 said:


> So what do the odds look like for getting invite by 24th Feb with 65 points EOI for 2613*? Worth a bet?


Waiting for the report, expected on monday. It will reveal whats written in our destiny


----------



## ccham

wolverine_349 said:


> So what do the odds look like for getting invite by 24th Feb with 65 points EOI for 2613*? Worth a bet?


according to the report whole january has been cleared for 65 point holders so you have good chance to get invited next if not in march you would be invited for sure  but for 60 point holders might have to be wait much longer than they thought .


----------



## ccham

atiker said:


> Waiting for the report, expected on monday. It will reveal whats written in our destiny



report has published so check on skillselect web site


----------



## Eddu

Hi

Got deducted 2 years from ACS. I had applied for EOI with 60 points on 1st Sep, 2013 claiming 4 years. Below are my questions:
1. Shall I withdraw my EOI immediately?
2. If not, then say I somehow manage to get 5 points from somewhere can I update my EOI, adding these extra 5 points and reducing 5 points from work experience.
3. If I want to take the risk of 3500 AUD, is it that if I get refused then there is a ban of 3 years for applying in future?
Thanks


----------



## Vasu G

atiker said:


> Waiting for the report, expected on monday. It will reveal whats written in our destiny


Report is out. check it.


----------



## ccham

Eddu said:


> Hi
> 
> Got deducted 2 years from ACS. I had applied for EOI with 60 points on 1st Sep, 2013 claiming 4 years. Below are my questions:
> 1. Shall I withdraw my EOI immediately?
> 2. If not, then say I somehow manage to get 5 points from somewhere can I update my EOI, adding these extra 5 points and reducing 5 points from work experience.
> 3. If I want to take the risk of 3500 AUD, is it that if I get refused then there is a ban of 3 years for applying in future?
> Thanks


answers will be as follows.

1. yes, after that you should try to find aways to get 60 points.
2. you can try to score 8 each in IELTS if only now you have less than 8 each or you can try to earn points for your partner if you have. If you have not both then your chance will be minimum in this year until you complete 3 years exp according to ACS.
3. yes. if you get refused then you will lost all that money and you will be ban for next 3 or 5 years.

so think carefully before take unnecessary risk on your money and future.


----------



## wolverine_349

the 10 feb'14 report says 2613* group has a 31 jan "2013" doe...surely a typo?


----------



## ccham

wolverine_349 said:


> the 10 feb'14 report says 2613* group has a 31 jan "2013" doe...surely a typo?


why it's should be typo? is there any errors?


----------



## wolverine_349

ccham said:


> why it's should be typo? is there any errors?


shouldn't that be 2014 instead of 2013?


----------



## ts2a

Alas! All seats filled up for 2611  would have to wait until July now....


----------



## Eddu

ccham said:


> answers will be as follows.
> 
> 1. yes, after that you should try to find aways to get 60 points.
> 2. you can try to score 8 each in IELTS if only now you have less than 8 each or you can try to earn points for your partner if you have. If you have not both then your chance will be minimum in this year until you complete 3 years exp according to ACS.
> 3. yes. if you get refused then you will lost all that money and you will be ban for next 3 or 5 years.
> 
> so think carefully before take unnecessary risk on your money and future.


My point is that now I have 60 points with work experience. 

Can I do like this that I remove work experience and add 5 points from somewhere else? 

Or 

Should I lodge a new EOI with no work experience and 5 points from somewhere else completing 60 points?


----------



## DevDillon

They invited only 86 applications from 2613*. In last invitation (Jan) they invited 194.
So this is the exact reason why none of the 60 pointers got invited this time...
Had it been around 194 invitations as in Jan, surely the days for 60 pointers would have moved a bit.

All the other speculations about Australian graduates or 70 pointers or anything else is wrong to some extent...
There are still 1192 applications yet to be invited. So cheer up guys and hope for the luck next time...


----------



## zoyakhan

wolverine_349 said:


> the 10 feb'14 report says 2613* group has a 31 jan "2013" doe...surely a typo?


Usually such reports are computer generated. 

People with 2613 were already speculating that there could be a problem with their system. So either this incorrect date is a coincidence or it was really a '*system problem'.*

I have filed a report. Lets see !


----------



## DevDillon

Eddu said:


> My point is that now I have 60 points with work experience.
> 
> Can I do like this that I remove work experience and add 5 points from somewhere else?
> 
> Or
> 
> Should I lodge a new EOI with no work experience and 5 points from somewhere else completing 60 points?


Senior members are best to answer this


----------



## Guest

ccham said:


> answers will be as follows.
> 
> 1. yes, after that you should try to find aways to get 60 points.
> 2. you can try to score 8 each in IELTS if only now you have less than 8 each or you can try to earn points for your partner if you have. If you have not both then your chance will be minimum in this year until you complete 3 years exp according to ACS.
> 3. yes. if you get refused then you will lost all that money and you will be ban for next 3 or 5 years.
> 
> so think carefully before take unnecessary risk on your money and future.


 There is NO ban for being rejected unless you were rejected for visa fraud ie providing false documents.


----------



## ccham

Eddu said:


> My point is that now I have 60 points with work experience.
> 
> Can I do like this that I remove work experience and add 5 points from somewhere else?
> 
> Or
> 
> Should I lodge a new EOI with no work experience and 5 points from somewhere else completing 60 points?


no you don't want to remove your EOI completely for now you just suspend your EOI by yourself and find way to earn 60 points then update EOI with work experiences marking as non-relavent then it won't be any issue. correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## ccham

_shel said:


> There is NO ban for being rejected unless you were rejected for visa fraud ie providing false documents.


thanks for correcting me


----------



## Eddu

_shel said:


> There is NO ban for being rejected unless you were rejected for visa fraud ie providing false documents.


I have all the valid documents. I saw on a different forum that someone talked to DIBP and they said that you can claim your experience after your degree. But ACS marked 1st 2 years as non-skilled so this means I can't claim 5 points for that.

My question is that should I withdraw and submit again when I get full 60 points again 
or
shall I keep it suspended and wait till I get 5 points from somwhere else. If this is the case should I remove work experience claim now or after I get more 5 points before getting the invitation?


----------



## Guest

Yes that is what happened before ACS changed the way they assess. If you have a new skills assessment that shows a skilled date you can only claim after that date. 

I would withdraw or update once you find the points. I definitely would not apply if I got an invite if i had overclaimed.


----------



## jiser911

DevDillon said:


> They invitedofnly 86 applications from 2613*. In last invitation (Jan) they invited 194.
> So this is the exact reason why none of the 60 pointers got invited this time...
> Had it been around 194 invitations as in Jan, surely the days for 60 pointers would have moved a bit.
> 
> All the other speculations about Australian graduates or 70 pointers or anything else is wrong to some extent...
> There are still 1192 applications yet to be invited. So cheer up guys and hope for the luck next time...


I thought they divided the remaining seats for the rest of the year, however 1192/9= 132 which is a lot less than the 194 of before. Seems like 60 pointers and even 65 pointers got a lot tougher.


----------



## Eddu

_shel said:


> Yes that is what happened before ACS changed the way they assess. If you have a new skills assessment that shows a skilled date you can only claim after that date.
> 
> I would withdraw or update once you find the points. I definitely would not apply if I got an invite if i had overclaimed.


Yea I won't apply now if I get the invite. 
I expect my invite in 2-3 months. In meantime I can score 5 points from somewhere. 

My question again is that is it ethical to update new 5 points and remove old points or should I withdraw my EOI right away and wait untill I get 60 points.
I am asking this as the wait for 60 pointers is around 6-7 months and it's gonna be worse in future and who knows that it might get even removed from SOL list.


----------



## visitkangaroos

lovetosmack said:


> Oh ok thanks. In their website they mentioned that offshore candidates are not invited anymore. Are you offshore or onshore?


This is for which occupation. Also can you point where this is mentioned.


----------



## prabhuranjan

From Feb 10 Report.

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	31/1/2013 2.02 am

I think it should be 31/1/2014 . 

My EOI effective 31/01/2014 14:08:15 . 

Hope to get invited this Feb 24 round.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Submitted my EOI today with 60 point, Let's hope I get the invite soon.


----------



## maq_qatar

prabhuranjan said:


> From Feb 10 Report.
> 
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	31/1/2013 2.02 am
> 
> I think it should be 31/1/2014 .
> 
> My EOI effective 31/01/2014 14:08:15 .
> 
> Hope to get invited this Feb 24 round.



I think it should be 2014.

as per this report there is no change in rule, just 2613 place was filled by some candidates which might have 70 points or 65 points(before 31-Jan) specially in 2613.

Hope you will be the first candidate in next round for 2613. I feel feb next round will have more chance for 65 pointers instead of 60 pointers.

Regards,
Maq


----------



## jiser911

maq_qatar said:


> I think it should be 2014.
> 
> as per this report there is no change in rule, just 2613 place was filled by some candidates which might have 70 points or 65 points(before 31-Jan) specially in 2613.
> 
> Hope you will be the first candidate in next round for 2613. I feel feb next round will have more chance for 65 pointers instead of 60 pointers.
> 
> Regards,
> Maq


Though there was no change in rules, there was a change in number of invites sent though. Only around 80 were sent rather than the usual 190ish


----------



## mxkum10

Hi fellas,

I have submitted my EOI with 60 points for 261313 in December 2013 with 5 points for partner skills (All because of the changed ACS rules which deducted 6 years from my experience ).

Now, looking at the rate backlog for 60 pointers is being cleared, I am not too hopeful that my invite will be coming in this year's quota.

What will happen to my application when numbers are refreshed again in July 2014 and I don't get an inviation before that? Will my EOI be still in the queue and it will have preference over 60 pointers who applied after me?

Thanks,
Manish


----------



## maq_qatar

jiser911 said:


> Though there was no change in rules, there was a change in number of invites sent though. Only around 80 were sent rather than the usual 190ish


What could be the reason for only 80 invites, any idea??

It seems like we should not expect invite in next round, we have to wait till march.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

maq_qatar said:


> What could be the reason for only 80 invites, any idea??
> 
> It seems like we should not expect invite in next round, we have to wait till march.


hi maq, only 80 or 86 invites will be sent in every round under 189 visa and this figure is correct. If you expect the raise in this number to 190, then you are barking up the wrong tree (ha ha ha). the invites for 190, i guess, might have been closed by many states for 2613 group. Hence, the number of seats filled in is absolutely perfect as it is contributed only by 189 visa type.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

mxkum10 said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 60 points for 261313 in December 2013 with 5 points for partner skills (All because of the changed ACS rules which deducted 6 years from my experience ).
> 
> Now, looking at the rate backlog for 60 pointers is being cleared, I am not too hopeful that my invite will be coming in this year's quota.
> 
> What will happen to my application when numbers are refreshed again in July 2014 and I don't get an inviation before that? Will my EOI be still in the queue and it will have preference over 60 pointers who applied after me?
> 
> Thanks,
> Manish


yes, your EOI will remain in pool in next program year and will be picked prior to other 60 pointers who lodge EOI after you.


----------



## jiser911

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi maq, only 80 or 86 invites will be sent in every round under 189 visa and this figure is correct. If you expect the raise in this number to 190, then you are barking up the wrong tree (ha ha ha). the invites for 190, i guess, might have been closed by many states for 2613 group. Hence, the number of seats filled in is absolutely perfect as it is contributed only by 189 visa type.


Pffffff I was almost getting pretty depressed lol After I finally get the invite I'll need relaxing holiday for sure hahaha In any case, if I won't get it in the next two or three rounds, I'll start doing the ielts again. I basically only need to concentrate on listening but I fanatically hate it :smash:


----------



## maq_qatar

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi maq, only 80 or 86 invites will be sent in every round under 189 visa and this figure is correct. If you expect the raise in this number to 190, then you are barking up the wrong tree (ha ha ha). the invites for 190, i guess, might have been closed by many states for 2613 group. Hence, the number of seats filled in is absolutely perfect as it is contributed only by 189 visa type.


So as per your analysis, there can be less invitation for 60 pointer as before it was 14 to 15 days.


----------



## Guest

Eddu said:


> Yea I won't apply now if I get the invite.
> I expect my invite in 2-3 months. In meantime I can score 5 points from somewhere.
> 
> My question again is that is it ethical to update new 5 points and remove old points or should I withdraw my EOI right away and wait untill I get 60 points.
> I am asking this as the wait for 60 pointers is around 6-7 months and it's gonna be worse in future and who knows that it might get even removed from SOL list.


 Its fine to update your EOI when you want BUT it will reset the date you made the EOI. 

You need to redo ielts or get spouse assessed asap.


----------



## jiser911

maq_qatar said:


> So as per your analysis, there can be less invitation for 60 pointer as before it was 14 to 15 days.


I think as per sathiyaseelan's analysis it should be the same since other half were first made up by the 190 visa. 

However how about south Australia? I heard they are still accepting applications for software engineer. Or have they stopped now?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jiser911 said:


> I think as per sathiyaseelan's analysis it should be the same since other half were first made up by the 190 visa.
> 
> However how about south Australia? I heard they are still accepting applications for software engineer. Or have they stopped now?


hi there, the rules followed by all states to nominate candidates under an occupation vary greatly in nature. Some states might complete their cap for state nomination within a month or so whereas few states might nominate only a fixed number of candidates every month to pick best among best candidates and hence DIBP has no control on the methods adopted by states to select candidates under 190 visa but each state is restricted to nominate applicants to the cap allotted to them only and this certainly controlled by DIBP.


----------



## Mattooose

The year 2013 in the report need not be a typo.may be there is someone who decided to suspend his eoi after filing it in jan 2013.now he wd have reactivated it.


----------



## zoyakhan

Mattooose said:


> The year 2013 in the report need not be a typo.may be there is someone who decided to suspend his eoi after filing it in jan 2013.now he wd have reactivated it.


Well as an IT person I would like to query the database for the latest invitation date to display as cut off date. 
I do not think what you are saying is right and if it is then Au does need more IT professionals


----------



## zameer.ise

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi maq, only 80 or 86 invites will be sent in every round under 189 visa and this figure is correct. If you expect the raise in this number to 190, then you are barking up the wrong tree (ha ha ha). the invites for 190, i guess, might have been closed by many states for 2613 group. Hence, the number of seats filled in is absolutely perfect as it is contributed only by 189 visa type.


Hi Sathiyaseelan,

How you come with count 86 per round for 2613 group. Is it mentioned somewhere or was this information from past experience ? Please clarify


----------



## zoyakhan

zameer.ise said:


> Hi Sathiyaseelan,
> 
> How you come with count 86 per round for 2613 group. Is it mentioned somewhere or was this information from past experience ? Please clarify


On the skillselect site please see the occupation ceiling. The filled seats are 3610. 
Whereas last time they were 3524. So that shows this time only 86 people with 2613 got the invite.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

zameer.ise said:


> Hi Sathiyaseelan,
> 
> How you come with count 86 per round for 2613 group. Is it mentioned somewhere or was this information from past experience ? Please clarify


hi zameer, that sounds a good question, however, i have answered it several times on the board. Ok, let me put it again. See, when the prorata and 50-50 allocation scheme was about to be implemented, we made a not of remaining seats and current filling etc. at that point. 

Depending on that analysis and calculations, the remaining seats for your occupation that is 2613, was equally distributed with a fixed number in every round followed by this implementation and that is 86 for 2613 group code. For Telecom group (mine), it was 7-8 and so on and this is applicable only for those 6 occupations. But, ICT business analyst category didn't follow this, unfortunately though 5 other groups strictly follow it till date.


----------



## maq_qatar

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi zameer, that sounds a good question, however, i have answered it several times on the board. Ok, let me put it again. See, when the prorata and 50-50 allocation scheme was about to be implemented, we made a not of remaining seats and current filling etc. at that point.
> 
> Depending on that analysis and calculations, the remaining seats for your occupation that is 2613, was equally distributed with a fixed number in every round followed by this implementation and that is 86 for 2613 group code. For Telecom group (mine), it was 7-8 and so on and this is applicable only for those 6 occupations. But, ICT business analyst category didn't follow this, unfortunately though 5 other groups strictly follow it till date.


hi sa


----------



## Eddu

_shel said:


> Its fine to update your EOI when you want BUT it will reset the date you made the EOI.
> 
> You need to redo ielts or get spouse assessed asap.


Oh is it? I didn't knew that if we update EOI it resets the date. Then, best option is to withdraw the EOI, wait untill I get required points and then apply again as anyways it's gonna reset to recent date...
Is my understanding correct?
Thanks


----------



## maq_qatar

Hi sathiya,

if every time it should be 86 for 2613, then I really need to understand how it works

can you look at the attached image and provide your analysis


----------



## Mattooose

zoyakhan said:


> Well as an IT person I would like to query the database for the latest invitation date to display as cut off date.
> I do not think what you are saying is right and if it is then Au does need more IT professionals


Hello,
Your implementation logic is right but skillselect has done this before, in this program year itself. After one of the invitation round, the last eoi date went backwards. You will see this if you carefully analyse the results of all invitation rounds on skillselect.
By the way, it's a fact that they don't need anymore IT professional just that they can't change the rules mid-year.


----------



## Pepraoz

it seems to me that it should be invitees 132 candidate of 2613 label in each round (4800 - 3610 = 1190 / 9 = 132). This is without counting the number of rejections where the vacancies should come back to be available and another candidates must be invited.

I just don't know if only 86 candidates of 189 will be invited and what kind of visa will be allocated with remaining places. Certainly next rounds have to be bigger than the last.




maq_qatar said:


> Hi sathiya,
> 
> if every time it should be 86 for 2613, then I really need to understand how it works
> 
> can you look at the attached image and provide your analysis


----------



## ccham

Mattooose said:


> Hello,
> Your implementation logic is right but skillselect has done this before, in this program year itself. After one of the invitation round, the last eoi date went backwards. You will see this if you carefully analyse the results of all invitation rounds on skillselect.
> By the way, it's a fact that they don't need anymore IT professional just that they can't change the rules mid-year.


so is there any chance to remove IT from SOL in next july?


----------



## anish13

Pepraoz said:


> it seems to me that it should be invitees 170 candidate of 2613 label in each round (4800 - 3610 = 1190 / 7 = 170). This is without counting the number of rejections where the vacancies should come back to be available and another candidates must be invited.
> 
> I just don't know if only 86 candidates of 189 will be invited and what kind of visa will be allocated with remaining places. Certainly next rounds have to be bigger than the last.




Now that the 2613 cutoff has increased to 65.. does it mean that the people like me who have 60 points will not get any invites?


----------



## Pepraoz

anish13 said:


> Now that the 2613 cutoff has increased to 65.. does it mean that the people like me who have 60 points will not get any invites?


Sorry, I corrected my post. I should have divided by 9 and not 7 so it will be 132 invitees to 2613 in each round considering all kinds of visas. Current period has 9 rounds remaining.

Answering you question, I have to believe cause I am in the queue of 60 points too! My date is September 13.


----------



## Mattooose

ccham said:


> so is there any chance to remove IT from SOL in next july?


I think they will reduce the ceiling. But removing IT is, in my opinion, far from reality.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

maq_qatar said:


> Hi sathiya,
> 
> if every time it should be 86 for 2613, then I really need to understand how it works
> 
> can you look at the attached image and provide your analysis


hi maq, carefully look at my answer given to zameer. Unfortunately, i am sick and tired of answering the same question again and again.

See, when the prorata and 50-50 allocation scheme was about to be implemented, we made a not of remaining seats and current filling etc. at that point. 

Depending on that analysis and calculations, the remaining seats for your occupation that is 2613, was equally distributed with a fixed number in every round followed by this implementation and that is 86 for 2613 group code. For Telecom group (mine), it was 7-8 and so on and this is applicable only for those 6 occupations. But, ICT business analyst category didn't follow this, unfortunately though 5 other groups strictly follow it till date. 

I mentioned the figure (86) only for 189 invites, right? What about invitations under 190 nominated by states? Did all states complete nominating candidates under 2613 group within a month or 2 weeks? Did they nominate exactly 86 candidates in each invite round under 190? "No" to all above questions. 

Some states completed their cap of invites sent to people under 190 in 2 weeks and few completed their ceilings in 3 or 4 months and Unfortunately DIBP can't force them to invite candidates in equal numbers in each round as 190 is fully solely decided by each state. Sadly, Even DIBP can't see how and when every state nominates candidates under 190 visa. However, the total number of people to be invited by each state for this program year under 190 is controlled and is updated by all states to DIBP every 2 weeks and this total figure includes invites received under both 189 and 190 categories. That is why 213, 250, 276, for instance have been mentioned instead of 86+86+192 (86 for 190 and 86 for 189)

See, Vic, wanted to follow close examination to nominate candidates under 190 visa and as a result, it invited candidates at a very slow pace whereas SA completed nominations within a month or 45 days. This is the reason for varied figures of total invites in every round. This is really difficult to understand by you people, i guess. I am unable to type such a long message and please save this message in your laptop/PC and paste this whenever a new candidate asks the same question.

Please go through this message twice or thrice before coming up with questions.


----------



## Pepraoz

But you have to agree that it was odd the fact of only 189 were invited in this round. 
In general situation, other visas invited tend to decrease the 189 queue if candidates have 60 points or more.



sathiyaseelan said:


> hi maq, carefully look at my answer given to zameer. Unfortunately, i am sick and tired of answering the same question again and again.
> 
> See, when the prorata and 50-50 allocation scheme was about to be implemented, we made a not of remaining seats and current filling etc. at that point.
> 
> Depending on that analysis and calculations, the remaining seats for your occupation that is 2613, was equally distributed with a fixed number in every round followed by this implementation and that is 86 for 2613 group code. For Telecom group (mine), it was 7-8 and so on and this is applicable only for those 6 occupations. But, ICT business analyst category didn't follow this, unfortunately though 5 other groups strictly follow it till date.
> 
> I mentioned the figure (86) only for 189 invites, right? What about invitations under 190 nominated by states? Did all states complete nominating candidates under 2613 group within a month or 2 weeks? Did they nominate exactly 86 candidates in each invite round under 190? "No" to all above questions.
> 
> Some states completed their cap of invites sent to people under 190 in 2 weeks and few completed their ceilings in 3 or 4 months and Unfortunately DIBP can't force them to invite candidates in equal numbers in each round as 190 is fully solely decided by each state. Sadly, Even DIBP can't see how and when every state nominates candidates under 190 visa. However, the total number of people to be invited by each state for this program year under 190 is controlled and is updated by all states to DIBP every 2 weeks and this total figure includes invites received under both 189 and 190 categories. That is why 213, 250, 276, for instance have been mentioned instead of 86+86+192 (86 for 190 and 86 for 189)
> 
> See, Vic, wanted to follow close examination to nominate candidates under 190 visa and as a result, it invited candidates at a very slow pace whereas SA completed nominations within a month or 45 days. This is the reason for varied figures of total invites in every round. This is really difficult to understand by you people, i guess. I am unable to type such a long message and please save this message in your laptop/PC and paste this whenever a new candidate asks the same question.
> 
> Please go through this message twice or thrice before coming up with questions.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Pepraoz said:


> Sorry, I corrected my post. I should have divided by 9 and not 7 so it will be 132 invitees to 2613 in each round considering all kinds of visas. Current period has 9 rounds remaining.
> 
> Answering you question, I have to believe cause I am in the queue of 60 points too! My date is September 13.


hi there, if for example, an occupation has 100 seats per program year out of which 52 seats have been filled in in first 4 invite rounds. After which if prorata scheme is employed what will happen?

48 seats should be first of all devided by 2 which means 24 seats for 189 visa and 24 seats for 190 visa. From here, you need to calculate the figure and not before that. I mean, you must not consider 100 for prorata scheme as it is implemented when the available seats are 48. Now, let's go for dividing it into remaining invite rounds under 189 and forget about 190. Under 189, there are 20 invite rounds so divide 24 by 10 which give 1.2 per round. Taking it into full number, 1 candidate from this occupation group will be invited in each round under 189. the mistake is If you calculate from 100 it may be 50 for 189 and then 2.4 candidates in each invite round will be invited under 189. This is the mitake you are making while calculating the prorata scheme for 2613 group. 

So, for 2613 group, it is 86 per round under 189 and don't even think about total number of seats and or the number of invites under 190 visa as you are falling under 189 visa. 189 and 190 both are sailing in 2 different boats, in very short.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Pepraoz said:


> But you have to agree that it was odd the fact of only 189 were invited in this round.
> In general situation, other visas invited tend to decrease the 189 queue if candidates have 60 points or more.


Hi there, again, i can't agree with this as already the quota for states to nominate and invite candidates under 190 was over. So, could you still expect the contribution from state nominated invitees? No. Then how can you say that it is an odd fact. It is indeed a trie fact and this is only applicable for 2613 as we are talking about the scenario for this group only ate present. All other groups' quota for states might have or might not have filled in. But, i am sure that 190 quota for telecom engineer group, 2633, was over. Hence the people who received invites in last round were invited only under 189 visa as the cap for states to nominate telecom candidates under 190 was completed well in advance, perhaps, in the month of December or November, 2013.


----------



## Pepraoz

Thank you for your comments sathiyaseelan! I remember that 86 was the number discussed in September. We could realize that it was a correct number of 189 invites to 2613.

The unique thing that we hadn't antecipated was this anormal behavior increasing the cut points. I can't understand what happened if same number was invited and general points of candidates were normal according the report.

Sorry, but I can't agree that it wasn't odd since the state quotas haven't been extinguished to 2613. If you multiply 86 x 9 it will remain some places! These places must be remaining state quota! I agree that state invites offer will continue to decrease...


----------



## maq_qatar

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi maq, carefully look at my answer given to zameer. Unfortunately, i am sick and tired of answering the same question again and again.
> 
> See, when the prorata and 50-50 allocation scheme was about to be implemented, we made a not of remaining seats and current filling etc. at that point.
> 
> Depending on that analysis and calculations, the remaining seats for your occupation that is 2613, was equally distributed with a fixed number in every round followed by this implementation and that is 86 for 2613 group code. For Telecom group (mine), it was 7-8 and so on and this is applicable only for those 6 occupations. But, ICT business analyst category didn't follow this, unfortunately though 5 other groups strictly follow it till date.
> 
> I mentioned the figure (86) only for 189 invites, right? What about invitations under 190 nominated by states? Did all states complete nominating candidates under 2613 group within a month or 2 weeks? Did they nominate exactly 86 candidates in each invite round under 190? "No" to all above questions.
> 
> Some states completed their cap of invites sent to people under 190 in 2 weeks and few completed their ceilings in 3 or 4 months and Unfortunately DIBP can't force them to invite candidates in equal numbers in each round as 190 is fully solely decided by each state. Sadly, Even DIBP can't see how and when every state nominates candidates under 190 visa. However, the total number of people to be invited by each state for this program year under 190 is controlled and is updated by all states to DIBP every 2 weeks and this total figure includes invites received under both 189 and 190 categories. That is why 213, 250, 276, for instance have been mentioned instead of 86+86+192 (86 for 190 and 86 for 189)
> 
> See, Vic, wanted to follow close examination to nominate candidates under 190 visa and as a result, it invited candidates at a very slow pace whereas SA completed nominations within a month or 45 days. This is the reason for varied figures of total invites in every round. This is really difficult to understand by you people, i guess. I am unable to type such a long message and please save this message in your laptop/PC and paste this whenever a new candidate asks the same question.
> 
> Please go through this message twice or thrice before coming up with questions.


Hi Sathiya,

First of all thanks for your reply.

I appreciate your effort that you took to answers every such query at forum even I read you had replied many queries when you were sick. I understand you might have answered the same question many times and missed by many people are some people have joined after that and I can understand what it feel if you answer same question again and again. We are raising our queries or concern on this forum because we don't want to waste our precious money on money laundering agents who take money and not providing useful information or we have been already cheated by some. 

You well said sathiya that “This is really difficult to understand by you people”, if I would have understood this I should not ask this. 

I am very thankful to you as you had replied many times but still you have answered my query and sorry to have caused for this.

Regards,
Maq


----------



## bu_usa

Hello People,

Need to pick on your brains as I am totally confused now.

2611 ICT business analyst ceiling is 1380 and result till date the website shows a 1383. They jumped from Sep 25th 2013 to Jan 2014 from 65 points to 70 points . I filed EOI in Nov'13 with 65 points.

Since they exceeded the ceiling, would they send out any more invites?

how can they exceed the ceiling in first place?

Any thoughts, if people with 65 points in oct and nov filers would ever get an invite.?

If not, I would go back to writing exams and increase my points.


Senior members should try and put their analysis and thoughts. Thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan

maq_qatar said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> First of all thanks for your reply.
> 
> I appreciate your effort that you took to answers every such query at forum even I read you had replied many queries when you were sick. I understand you might have answered the same question many times and missed by many people are some people have joined after that and I can understand what it feel if you answer same question again and again. We are raising our queries or concern on this forum because we don't want to waste our precious money on money laundering agents who take money and not providing useful information or we have been already cheated by some.
> 
> You well said sathiya that “This is really difficult to understand by you people”, if I would have understood this I should not ask this.
> 
> I am very thankful to you as you had replied many times but still you have answered my query and sorry to have caused for this.
> 
> Regards,
> Maq


hi maq, thanks for understanding my feelings. However, i do try to address all queries asked by people on several threads on expat forum but, sometimes i feel frustrated answer the same question for 20-25 times. 

Nevertheless, i would like to guide you new applicants and would like to care fot your money too as it is hard earned money. It is ok if you post this question but i would like to request people who knows this information to share it with future applicants when they raise the same question as it doesn't need me to write such a long answer again. Moreover, i used to be lazy at typing despite which i do post long comments just for assing you guys in connection with immigration and i am glad to help you out.

Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bu_usa said:


> Hello People,
> 
> Need to pick on your brains as I am totally confused now.
> 
> 2611 ICT business analyst ceiling is 1380 and result till date the website shows a 1383. They jumped from Sep 25th 2013 to Jan 2014 from 65 points to 70 points . I filed EOI in Nov'13 with 65 points.
> 
> Since they exceeded the ceiling, would they send out any more invites?
> 
> how can they exceed the ceiling in first place?
> 
> Any thoughts, if people with 65 points in oct and nov filers would ever get an invite.?
> 
> If not, I would go back to writing exams and increase my points.
> 
> 
> Senior members should try and put their analysis and thoughts. Thanks


hello friend, the filled in seats are based on invitations issued to candidates and not on number of visas grant to people. If, for instance, 3 candidates who received invites didn't lodge their visas, then this number will be added to filled in seats, however, the total number of visas to be offered to aspirants under 2611 (ICT BA and SA) is only 1380 and hence the ceilings for this program year has not been changed. So, needless to say that you may not be invited in this program year and need to wait till July, 2014. This is an example to illustrate the analogy between ceilings, invites and visas.


----------



## jiser911

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi maq, carefully look at my answer given to zameer. Unfortunately, i am sick and tired of answering the same question again and again.
> 
> See, when the prorata and 50-50 allocation scheme was about to be implemented, we made a not of remaining seats and current filling etc. at that point.
> 
> Depending on that analysis and calculations, the remaining seats for your occupation that is 2613, was equally distributed with a fixed number in every round followed by this implementation and that is 86 for 2613 group code. For Telecom group (mine), it was 7-8 and so on and this is applicable only for those 6 occupations. But, ICT business analyst category didn't follow this, unfortunately though 5 other groups strictly follow it till date.
> 
> I mentioned the figure (86) only for 189 invites, right? What about invitations under 190 nominated by states? Did all states complete nominating candidates under 2613 group within a month or 2 weeks? Did they nominate exactly 86 candidates in each invite round under 190? "No" to all above questions.
> 
> Some states completed their cap of invites sent to people under 190 in 2 weeks and few completed their ceilings in 3 or 4 months and Unfortunately DIBP can't force them to invite candidates in equal numbers in each round as 190 is fully solely decided by each state. Sadly, Even DIBP can't see how and when every state nominates candidates under 190 visa. However, the total number of people to be invited by each state for this program year under 190 is controlled and is updated by all states to DIBP every 2 weeks and this total figure includes invites received under both 189 and 190 categories. That is why 213, 250, 276, for instance have been mentioned instead of 86+86+192 (86 for 190 and 86 for 189)
> 
> See, Vic, wanted to follow close examination to nominate candidates under 190 visa and as a result, it invited candidates at a very slow pace whereas SA completed nominations within a month or 45 days. This is the reason for varied figures of total invites in every round. This is really difficult to understand by you people, i guess. I am unable to type such a long message and please save this message in your laptop/PC and paste this whenever a new candidate asks the same question.
> 
> Please go through this message twice or thrice before coming up with questions.


Hey Sathiyaseelan i'm sorry if you feel that way. Everybody is just anxious about diac imposing new regulations since they've done that before. Diac's secrecy regarding the eoi process doubles this. Please don't blame them. 

I suspect you're coming to Sydney. Can I perhaps treat you for a lunch when you come and i finally have the long waited grant? Perhaps maq would be willing to join us


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jiser911 said:


> Hey Sathiyaseelan i'm sorry if you feel that way. Everybody is just anxious about diac imposing new regulations since they've done that before. Diac's secrecy regarding the eoi process doubles this. Please don't blame them.
> 
> I suspect you're coming to Sydney. Can I perhaps treat you for a lunch when you come and i finally have the long waited grant? Perhaps maq would be willing to join us


Hi buddy, unfortunately, i am not coming to sydney but to melbourne. So, i am gonna miss a life time opportunity offered by you (ha ha ha). But, i will ask you not just a lunch but something bigger than that (ha ha ha).

No worries buddy and i am not blaming them. However, there are a few on expat forum who never visit the previous pages of a thread say for example "eoi submitted club" to gather information about their queries. Their questions might have been answered couple of times in previous pages and they never do it. They simply post their queries to get to know answers immediately. If their queries are somewhat really difficult to address and are new, then they can post them without hesitation. But the reality is different from what i said, sadly. Cheers!


----------



## anish13

vivek_s said:


> HI.
> 
> I have total 6 years of experience but ACS has deducted my 2 Years, now while filling the employment details in EOI should i Claim 6 yrs or 4 Yrs?
> 
> Please Help.


4 years.. the rest of the 2 years you can mention but cannot claim points for them


----------



## Mattooose

Hi Sathiya,
What do you think are my chances of getting an invite before the program year ends ?
I submitted EOI for 2613 with 60 points on Sep 21st...Should I be pressing the panic button ?

Thanks, Mattooose


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Mattooose said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> What do you think are my chances of getting an invite before the program year ends ?
> I submitted EOI for 2613 with 60 points on Sep 21st...Should I be pressing the panic button ?
> 
> Thanks, Mattooose


Hi dear, don't worry too much as in another 2 or 3 rounds (in best case), DIBP i guess, start inviting 60 pointers again and in worst case you might get invite in 4 or 5 rounds. It is my personal opinion after looking at last year's trend in same timeline. Moreover, the rush of international graduates lodging eoi's might witness downward trend soon. So, be optimistic and patient and my prayers and wishes will add strength to your invite. Regards!


----------



## zameer.ise

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi zameer, that sounds a good question, however, i have answered it several times on the board. Ok, let me put it again. See, when the prorata and 50-50 allocation scheme was about to be implemented, we made a not of remaining seats and current filling etc. at that point.
> 
> Depending on that analysis and calculations, the remaining seats for your occupation that is 2613, was equally distributed with a fixed number in every round followed by this implementation and that is 86 for 2613 group code. For Telecom group (mine), it was 7-8 and so on and this is applicable only for those 6 occupations. But, ICT business analyst category didn't follow this, unfortunately though 5 other groups strictly follow it till date.


Thanks Sathiyaseelan and ZoyaKhan for clarification


----------



## kavith

Hallo All,

These are my details. Please help

1. EOI submitted on Jan 24th 2014 with 60 points
2. Age 32 - 30 points
3. MCA - 15 points
4. ACS overseas experience considered- 5 years - 10 points
5. Aus Experience. More than 1 year - 5 points
6. ANZCO - Software Engineer 261313

Questions
1. My birthday is Mar 1982. So after Mar 2014 Can't I claim 30 points for Age or i can claim till Mar 2015
2. What is the chance of getting invite by June. If i dont get will I be considered on July 2014


----------



## AncientGlory

kavith said:


> 1. My birthday is Mar 1982. So after Mar 2014 Can't I claim 30 points for Age or i can claim till Mar 2015


I think you can claim till March 2015.


----------



## greeniearun

Mattooose said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> What do you think are my chances of getting an invite before the program year ends ?
> I submitted EOI for 2613 with 60 points on Sep 21st...Should I be pressing the panic button ?
> 
> Thanks, Mattooose


Me Sep 23. 2613 with 60 points. Next month would increase to 65 with work experience. 

Mattoose, even I'm not sure how it would turn out ... Just relaxing  What are your alternative plans ?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

kavith said:


> Hallo All,
> 
> These are my details. Please help
> 
> 1. EOI submitted on Jan 24th 2014 with 60 points
> 2. Age 32 - 30 points
> 3. MCA - 15 points
> 4. ACS overseas experience considered- 5 years - 10 points
> 5. Aus Experience. More than 1 year - 5 points
> 6. ANZCO - Software Engineer 261313
> 
> Questions
> 1. My birthday is Mar 1982. So after Mar 2014 Can't I claim 30 points for Age or i can claim till Mar 2015
> 2. What is the chance of getting invite by June. If i dont get will I be considered on July 2014


your points for age remains 30 until you turns out 33 years old. In other words, your points that is 30 will be constant till your age is 32 years, 11 months and 29 days.

as there are several 60 pointers+ have lined up in the queue waiting for invite so long, you may need to wait for at least 7-8 rounds in best case and you might be invited in 2nd round of June, 2014 looking at the current invitation trend. If you will not be invited till then, your EOI will be carry forwarded to next program year that starts inviting candidates from July, 2014 onwards. in between, why don't you sit for ielts and get 10 points for it which makes your points scores 70 with which you will get an invite immediately? So, be optimistic mate.


----------



## kavith

sathiyaseelan said:


> your points for age remains 30 until you turns out 33 years old. In other words, your points that is 30 will be constant till your age is 32 years, 11 months and 29 days.
> 
> as there are several 60 pointers+ have lined up in the queue waiting for invite so long, you may need to wait for at least 7-8 rounds in best case and you might be invited in 2nd round of June, 2014 looking at the current invitation trend. If you will not be invited till then, your EOI will be carry forwarded to next program year that starts inviting candidates from July, 2014 onwards. in between, why don't you sit for ielts and get 10 points for it which makes your points scores 70 with which you will get an invite immediately? So, be optimistic mate.


Thank you very much for your time in replying my queries.


----------



## Mattooose

greeniearun said:


> Me Sep 23. 2613 with 60 points. Next month would increase to 65 with work experience.
> 
> Mattoose, even I'm not sure how it would turn out ... Just relaxing  What are your alternative plans ?


Arun,
I simply dont want to stay in bangalore. I do not have any alternate plans but I am 
preparing for interviews now (as of now, I dont even have a resume).
May be by Jun/July, I will start applying everywhere (abroad)..I hope to get somewhere.. :fingerscrossed:One of my friend who started the process with Australia has now decided to try New Zealand. I think that is a good option...
You are safe with 65 points ..


----------



## ashah

Hello Mattooose,

I got my ACS assessment done positive.. (ANZCO: 261312) but for work experience they have written below statement in result pdf file.

"The following employment after October 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 ANZSCO code." 
1) Dates: 10/06 - 12/11 (5Yrs 2mths)
2) Dates: 12/11 - 11/13 (1Yrs 11mths) 

1) Can I still claim 10 points for work experience? (As they have written October 2011 is considered to equate to work).
2) If I consider experience after "Oct 2011" then I will not get any points (as its less than 3 years). 
3) If I apply after October 2014 then it gives me "5" point for experience between (Oct 2011 to Oct 2014) but in that case do I need to resubmit/re-assess my experience with "ACS"

Any pointer or help would be greatly appreciated. Thank You.

Thank You


----------



## greeniearun

Mattooose said:


> Arun,
> I simply dont want to stay in bangalore. I do not have any alternate plans but I am
> preparing for interviews now (as of now, I dont even have a resume).
> May be by Jun/July, I will start applying everywhere (abroad)..I hope to get somewhere.. :fingerscrossed:One of my friend who started the process with Australia has now decided to try New Zealand. I think that is a good option...
> You are safe with 65 points ..


OMG You found my real name 

I'm at Chennai working presently... Even I'm desperate to try abroad somewhere but nothing materialized so far. Guess we need now to pose all our questions in New zealand forum  :boxing::second:
Canada ?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ashah said:


> Hello Mattooose,
> 
> I got my ACS assessment done positive.. (ANZCO: 261312) but for work experience they have written below statement in result pdf file.
> 
> "The following employment after October 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 ANZSCO code."
> 1) Dates: 10/06 - 12/11 (5Yrs 2mths)
> 2) Dates: 12/11 - 11/13 (1Yrs 11mths)
> 
> 1) Can I still claim 10 points for work experience? (As they have written October 2011 is considered to equate to work).
> 2) If I consider experience after "Oct 2011" then I will not get any points (as its less than 3 years).
> 3) If I apply after October 2014 then it gives me "5" point for experience between (Oct 2011 to Oct 2014) but in that case do I need to resubmit/re-assess my experience with "ACS"
> 
> Any pointer or help would be greatly appreciated. Thank You.
> 
> Thank You


hi asha, 

you will get 0 points fo your work experience as your employment has been refereed as skilled and relevant to your nominated occupation only after 0ct, 20122 by ACS. yOU MUST CLAIM ONLY THE RELEVANT AND SKILLED EXPERIENCE FOR POINTS UNDER WORK EXPERIENCE FACTOR. You may add previous experience but mark it "unskilled and irrelevant".

No need to resubmit application to ACS for skills assessment as your ongoing experience is cumulative. Means, you need to prove your ongoing work experience by submitting current monthly pay slips, bank statements, income tax statements, new reference letter(this is optional though i strongly recommend) to convince the case officer. In short, as long as the skills assessment letter is valid, no need to resubmit it again for claiming additional work experience in your current job and current comp[any.


----------



## ccham

ashah said:


> Hello Mattooose,
> 
> I got my ACS assessment done positive.. (ANZCO: 261312) but for work experience they have written below statement in result pdf file.
> 
> "The following employment after October 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 ANZSCO code."
> 1) Dates: 10/06 - 12/11 (5Yrs 2mths)
> 2) Dates: 12/11 - 11/13 (1Yrs 11mths)
> 
> 1) Can I still claim 10 points for work experience? (As they have written October 2011 is considered to equate to work).
> 2) If I consider experience after "Oct 2011" then I will not get any points (as its less than 3 years).
> 3) If I apply after October 2014 then it gives me "5" point for experience between (Oct 2011 to Oct 2014) but in that case do I need to resubmit/re-assess my experience with "ACS"
> 
> Any pointer or help would be greatly appreciated. Thank You.
> 
> Thank You



answers will be as follows,

1) you can not claim 10 points as they mention 2011 oct
2) yes, so you have to wait.
3) if you would not change your job then you don't need to re-assess


----------



## reddytelecom478

Hi Chaam,

As i noticed your signature , your EOI applied on 13/07/2013 , what happened this any good,

And the EOI , validy is only 6 months, is it ?

BR///
Naga R Reddy.


----------



## ashah

Hello sathiyaseelan,

Thank you, really appreciate detail response. 

One more query for "Qualification", if you can help or suggest something. In my Assessment result they have written below line...

Your Post Graduate Diploma in Computer Application from <University> completed 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Graduate Diploma with a minor in computing.

*Query is:*
1) Can I claim 15 points for my Bachelor Degree qualification. It is a Bachelor Degree in Non-ITC (3Years, BCom). 
2) Looks like I need to access that from "VETASSESS"

*My Qualification details:
*- B.Com Degree (3 Years, Non ITC, Year: 2001)
- PGDCA, Diploma Certification ITC (Year: 2004)

Thank You.




sathiyaseelan said:


> hi asha,
> 
> you will get 0 points fo your work experience as your employment has been refereed as skilled and relevant to your nominated occupation only after 0ct, 20122 by ACS. yOU MUST CLAIM ONLY THE RELEVANT AND SKILLED EXPERIENCE FOR POINTS UNDER WORK EXPERIENCE FACTOR. You may add previous experience but mark it "unskilled and irrelevant".
> 
> No need to resubmit application to ACS for skills assessment as your ongoing experience is cumulative. Means, you need to prove your ongoing work experience by submitting current monthly pay slips, bank statements, income tax statements, new reference letter(this is optional though i strongly recommend) to convince the case officer. In short, as long as the skills assessment letter is valid, no need to resubmit it again for claiming additional work experience in your current job and current comp[any.


----------



## Mattooose

greeniearun said:


> OMG You found my real name
> 
> I'm at Chennai working presently... Even I'm desperate to try abroad somewhere but nothing materialized so far. Guess we need now to pose all our questions in New zealand forum  :boxing::second:
> Canada ?:fingerscrossed:


Hi ,
I just guessed it from your display name 
Moral of the story is that your real name should not be a part of your display name 
Canada is also an option. I heard that have already made it a lot stricter from last year itself. It seems we need to keep every documents ready at the begining of their program year and submit them immediately after the year begins and rest is luck..
I will try canada also if i feel I might not get the invitation to Aus. As of now, i stay to have a good chance to get invitation (according to sathiya).

Thanks, mattooose


----------



## try_my_luck4Oz

try_my_luck4Oz said:


> Am in the same boat like many of you...Today I was expecting as my EOI was Aug-22 but looks like either 70 pointers are there OR repeat invitations cud be dispatched OR something happened!!
> Now, my IELTS is gonna expire by Mar-08, 2014 which means my points will cut down to 55 on Mar-10th round ( && I cudn't find any IELTS slots till Mar-10th...or beyond..). What options do I have to maintain the same affect date..otherwise EOI date wud jump to March last week  ?
> Pls advise/help
> 
> 2613 | EOI: Aug-22 | 60 points | Invitation: ?



pls advise about my situation...I booked ielts on mar-10 .


----------



## kavith

sathiyaseelan said:


> your points for age remains 30 until you turns out 33 years old. In other words, your points that is 30 will be constant till your age is 32 years, 11 months and 29 days.
> 
> as there are several 60 pointers+ have lined up in the queue waiting for invite so long, you may need to wait for at least 7-8 rounds in best case and you might be invited in 2nd round of June, 2014 looking at the current invitation trend. If you will not be invited till then, your EOI will be carry forwarded to next program year that starts inviting candidates from July, 2014 onwards. in between, why don't you sit for ielts and get 10 points for it which makes your points scores 70 with which you will get an invite immediately? So, be optimistic mate.


Hi Sathya,
Can I go for state Nomination 190. Ifso what is the process for that. Should I apply something in NSW immi sites and pay for that


----------



## sathiyaseelan

kavith said:


> Hi Sathya,
> Can I go for state Nomination 190. Ifso what is the process for that. Should I apply something in NSW immi sites and pay for that


yes, you can go for state nomination if any states sponsor your profile. You need to click 190 option under visa category in eoi form in addition to 189. You, nine times out of ten, receive an email from that state that you clicked there in eoi. This email contains a to z information about procedures, application for 190 sponsorship etc. 

You need to follow that process and the turn around time for SS is about 4-12 weeks and varies from one state to another and this processing time can be checked in their websites. once your application is approved by the state, your eoi will be invited automatically and you have 60 days within which you need to lodge visa application for 190 visa. Check out threads such as"South Australia state sponsorship", "vICTORIA STATE SPONSORSHIP" etc. and first of check which states offer SS at present for your job code.


----------



## zoyakhan

If one has already applied for 189 and now wants to update EOI to apply for 190 as well then would it affect the submission date of 189? Because one has to resubmit the EOI .. right ? 

thanks


----------



## ccham

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi Chaam,
> 
> As i noticed your signature , your EOI applied on 13/07/2013 , what happened this any good,
> 
> And the EOI , validy is only 6 months, is it ?
> 
> BR///
> Naga R Reddy.


validity period of EOI is 2 years not 6month.

For me i have submitted my EOI under 489FS but unfortunately now they have stopped that category temporary basis for IT related occupations so i have to score 7 each for IELTS to apply 189 however i have failed to score that much still but i'm still trying to get 7 for writing


----------



## sathiyaseelan

zoyakhan said:


> If one has already applied for 189 and now wants to update EOI to apply for 190 as well then would it affect the submission date of 189? Because one has to resubmit the EOI .. right ?
> 
> thanks


No, it will not affect the visa date for 189 visa. after choosing 190 in existing EOI, you will have two visas listed, one with 189 visa having the same visa date and the other with 190 visa having the date you click 190 visa option.


----------



## zoyakhan

sathiyaseelan said:


> No, it will not affect the visa date for 189 visa. after choosing 190 in existing EOI, you will have two visas listed, one with 189 visa having the same visa date and the other with 190 visa having the date you click 190 visa option.


Thanks


----------



## SL7

Hi guys I'm a just passed out Electronics Engineering graduate. I have a question regarding experience required to be eligible for *489 family sponsored visa *process.Do we need to have at least 1 year of experience to be eligible for 489 family sponsored visa or can we apply just having a degree if we can acquire 60 points in total?


----------



## sumit269

Hi guys,
I had applied my EOI on 21st august for 261313 with 60 points for visa 189. The previous report said 60 pointers were invited till 20th august. Having come so close last time, do yoh think I should give IELTS again and try for an 8? Is it time to press the panic button yet? Plz reply.

TIA
Sumit

ACS - 261313. EOI submitted - 21 Aug 2013. 60 points. Awaiting invitation.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sumit269 said:


> Hi guys,
> I had applied my EOI on 21st august for 261313 with 60 points for visa 189. The previous report said 60 pointers were invited till 20th august. Having come so close last time, do yoh think I should give IELTS again and try for an 8? Is it time to press the panic button yet? Plz reply.
> 
> TIA
> Sumit
> 
> ACS - 261313. EOI submitted - 21 Aug 2013. 60 points. Awaiting invitation.


sumit, just wait for 2 more rounds and am sure you will be invited within 2-3 rounds in worst case. be optimistic and patient for a while.


----------



## sumit269

sathiyaseelan said:


> sumit, just wait for 2 more rounds and am sure you will be invited within 2-3 rounds in worst case. be optimistic and patient for a while.


Thanks.. fingers crossed !!

ACS - 261313. EOI submitted - 21 Aug 2013. 60 points. Awaiting invitation.


----------



## Rizwan125

*Flagged Occupations*

Department(DIBP) will take some serious actions after June-July 2014 regarding some occupations....

Flagged Occupations

Best of luck expatriates

Regards

rizwan


----------



## wana fly

sathiyaseelan said:


> your points for age remains 30 until you turns out 33 years old. In other words, your points that is 30 will be constant till your age is 32 years, 11 months and 29 days.
> 
> as there are several 60 pointers+ have lined up in the queue waiting for invite so long, you may need to wait for at least 7-8 rounds in best case and you might be invited in 2nd round of June, 2014 looking at the current invitation trend. If you will not be invited till then, your EOI will be carry forwarded to next program year that starts inviting candidates from July, 2014 onwards. in between, why don't you sit for ielts and get 10 points for it which makes your points scores 70 with which you will get an invite immediately? So, be optimistic mate.





Hello friend,
I see that u have got a 189 visa. My case is lil different. I have lodged an EOI for 190 (state sponsorship). I need to know if you had submitted form 80 for urself & dependents? If yes, did you do it using a PEN OR directly entered the data in a PDF (by typing in)?

2. Education qualification certificates and mark lists - I can provide my Bachelor degree and school 10th & 12th. (Do I also need to submit certified copies of my wife’s education mark sheets & cert.?) 

3. India PCC (Do I also need to submit it for my wife & Son? Also, is this a original or certified true copy?)

4. Photograph (Do we need to submit a photo without the spectacles? Also what are the image size recommendations?)

Thanks in advance....


----------



## chdboy

1. You keep form 80 filled, signed and scanned ready. Doesnt matter weather you type in or fill using pen.
2. Better provide certified scanned copy. 
3. Needed for everyone who is included in your application. Coloured scan copy of original is needed. No certification needed.
4. Where are you submitting it? it is not needed for any upload online. You will need one for your medicals. It should be in light background.




wana fly said:


> Hello friend,
> I see that u have got a 189 visa. My case is lil different. I have lodged an EOI for 190 (state sponsorship). I need to know if you had submitted form 80 for urself & dependents? If yes, did you do it using a PEN OR directly entered the data in a PDF (by typing in)?
> 
> 2. Education qualification certificates and mark lists - I can provide my Bachelor degree and school 10th & 12th. (Do I also need to submit certified copies of my wife’s education mark sheets & cert.?)
> 
> 3. India PCC (Do I also need to submit it for my wife & Son? Also, is this a original or certified true copy?)
> 
> 4. Photograph (Do we need to submit a photo without the spectacles? Also what are the image size recommendations?)
> 
> Thanks in advance....


----------



## maq_qatar

sumit269 said:


> Thanks.. fingers crossed !!
> 
> ACS - 261313. EOI submitted - 21 Aug 2013. 60 points. Awaiting invitation.


I hope you will be the first candidate on forum in next round who will receive invitation lane:.

Please keep us keep posted


----------



## anish13

Rizwan125 said:


> Department(DIBP) will take some serious actions after June-July 2014 regarding some occupations....
> 
> Flagged Occupations
> 
> Best of luck expatriates
> 
> Regards
> 
> rizwan



Guys, how true is this. I am really getting tensed reading this article. Seniors, please comment


----------



## emerald89

*Flagged Occupations*

Some occupations in this list will be removed but I still think that most IT occupations will stay probably with the lower ceiling. Personally I think that Australian government wants to bring some outsourced IT jobs back to Aussie land to support IT industry. Another thing is IT is always in need and according to one of the report I read, there are many small companies who still need to enable their business with IT. As long as the businesses are doing well, IT will always be in need. This is how I am trying to keep optimistic.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

anish13 said:


> Guys, how true is this. I am really getting tensed reading this article. Seniors, please comment


hi anish, flagged occupations doesn't mean their complete removal in next program year. If Some occupations have been flagged means, they are under monitoring and the possible causes for this huge rush of aspirants in these occupations are analyzed. moreover, they are also reviewing their scope in next program year and depending on their industry needs, the number of ceilings for these job code could be fine tuned. it could be either decrements or increment in current cap. :boxing:

One more statistics divulged a fact that in 2015 ICT industry creates twice of opportunities for professional. Looking at all above things, i am very positive that the occupations will be completely deleted but a change in number of seats is highly likely possible with a reduction or increase of 20-40% according to me. So, no need to concern about this at present. Le't deal with current headaches such as invite, visa and so on rather than upcoming heart attacks that are uncertain (ha ha ha ha).


----------



## Deepshikha

Hi,

Can someone please suggest the process of applying for a dependent visa (189 subclass) ? In terms of how long does it takes and the cost.

Suggestions/advice highly appreciated.

Regards
Ds


----------



## prabhuranjan

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	31/1/2014 2.02 am

Finally They updated their report. Hoping for an invite in this round


----------



## Aussie Dream

2613 has a cut off of 65 again !!! F**k.

ok now wot are my chances? points 60, EOI submitted 14/9/13


----------



## Rizwan125

*Any 489 EOI applicant*

Dear,

Any 489 Applicant prior to 13 Dec 2013 with 60 cut-0ff points???:


I will expect the invitation in upcoming round only 5 hours behind from invitation cut-off date.

Now the EOI submitted with 65,70 points are gradually decreasing...

Be-Optimist and always think on positive side.

Regards


----------



## Aussie Dream

2613 has a cut off of 65 again !!! F**k.

ok now wot are my chances? points 60, EOI submitted 14/9/13. Type 189


----------



## anish13

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi anish, flagged occupations doesn't mean their complete removal in next program year. If Some occupations have been flagged means, they are under monitoring and the possible causes for this huge rush of aspirants in these occupations are analyzed. moreover, they are also reviewing their scope in next program year and depending on their industry needs, the number of ceilings for these job code could be fine tuned. it could be either decrements or increment in current cap. :boxing:
> 
> One more statistics divulged a fact that in 2015 ICT industry creates twice of opportunities for professional. Looking at all above things, i am very positive that the occupations will be completely deleted but a change in number of seats is highly likely possible with a reduction or increase of 20-40% according to me. So, no need to concern about this at present. Le't deal with current headaches such as invite, visa and so on rather than upcoming heart attacks that are uncertain (ha ha ha ha).


Thank you sathiyaseelan. That relives a lot of headache for me and many others as well. you have articulated the situation very well


----------



## oz dude

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear,
> 
> Any 489 Applicant prior to 13 Dec 2013 with 60 cut-0ff points???:
> 
> I will expect the invitation in upcoming round only 5 hours behind from invitation cut-off date.
> 
> Now the EOI submitted with 65,70 points are gradually decreasing...
> 
> Be-Optimist and always think on positive side.
> 
> Regards


Hey Rizwan which state r u fs for 489 can u send me the link to update the spread sheet. Thanks


----------



## kavith

Aussie Dream said:


> 2613 has a cut off of 65 again !!! F**k.
> 
> ok now wot are my chances? points 60, EOI submitted 14/9/13


Those who applied with 60 pointers before Aug 20th 2013 got invite. so hopefully you will get in Max 4 rounds. All the best...


----------



## emerald89

*Cut off points*

2331	Chemical and Materials Engineers	75	27/1/2014 10.16 pm
2334	Electronics Engineers	65	13/1/2014 2.27 pm
2339	Other Engineering Professionals	80	31/1/2014 2.58 pm
2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	70	30/1/2014 5.14 pm
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	31/1/2014 2.02 am
2633	Telecommunications Engineering Professionals	70	


This is the cut off for 10 Feb invitation round. Not a surprise that even 65 pointers are not receiving the invite. 70-80 points to get invite for these 6 golden occupations.


----------



## Aussie Dream

kavith said:


> Those who applied with 60 pointers before Aug 20th 2013 got invite. so hopefully you will get in Max 4 rounds. All the best...


:jaw:

Thanks.

:hurt:


----------



## Aussie Dream

emerald89 said:


> 2331	Chemical and Materials Engineers	75	27/1/2014 10.16 pm
> 2334	Electronics Engineers	65	13/1/2014 2.27 pm
> 2339	Other Engineering Professionals	80	31/1/2014 2.58 pm
> 2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	70	30/1/2014 5.14 pm
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	31/1/2014 2.02 am
> 2633	Telecommunications Engineering Professionals	70
> 
> 
> This is the cut off for 10 Feb invitation round. Not a surprise that even 65 pointers are not receiving the invite. 70-80 points to get invite for these 6 golden occupations.


Golden occupations ?? I am not too sure in what context you find them Golden. 

These are 6 'black hole' occupations as far as I am concerned as your EOI gets sucked..... never to be found again......

Thanks anyways for the reply.

:frusty:


----------



## emerald89

Hi Sathiya,

You are always inspirational and encouragement to me (or all of us) with positive thinking and help. Simply looking at the fact that you are still hanging around in this forum answering all our questions in different threads after you have gotten your grant , I can see what kind of person you are. Can not thank you enough. Wish for the best for your future endeavors in Aussie land. 



sathiyaseelan said:


> hi anish, flagged occupations doesn't mean their complete removal in next program year. If Some occupations have been flagged means, they are under monitoring and the possible causes for this huge rush of aspirants in these occupations are analyzed. moreover, they are also reviewing their scope in next program year and depending on their industry needs, the number of ceilings for these job code could be fine tuned. it could be either decrements or increment in current cap. :boxing:
> 
> One more statistics divulged a fact that in 2015 ICT industry creates twice of opportunities for professional. Looking at all above things, i am very positive that the occupations will be completely deleted but a change in number of seats is highly likely possible with a reduction or increase of 20-40% according to me. So, no need to concern about this at present. Le't deal with current headaches such as invite, visa and so on rather than upcoming heart attacks that are uncertain (ha ha ha ha).


----------



## Mattooose

What are chances the all 65 pointers for 2613 get invitation in the feb 24th round. And some 60 pointers also get it....


----------



## emerald89

Don't you find my sarcastic tone in my 'Golden'. :frusty::frusty::frusty:

I am stuck here with 70 points for ICT business analyst/Systems Analyst. Even if I get 8 in all IELTS and get 75 points, I am not sure I will still be invited as the ceiling is already overshoot by 3 for this round. Not sure what I can hope for. May have better chance if I wait till July to catch the fresh ceiling giving they don't discontinue this code. Finger cross XXX. According to Sathiya it won't happen 



Aussie Dream said:


> Golden occupations ?? I am not too sure in what context you find them Golden.
> 
> These are 6 'black hole' occupations as far as I am concerned as your EOI gets sucked..... never to be found again......
> 
> Thanks anyways for the reply.
> 
> :frusty:


----------



## Aussie Dream

emerald89 said:


> Don't you find my sarcastic tone in my 'Golden'. :frusty::frusty::frusty:
> 
> I am stuck here with 70 points for ICT business analyst/Systems Analyst. Even if I get 8 in all IELTS and get 75 points, I am not sure I will still be invited as the ceiling is already overshoot by 3 for this round. Not sure what I can hope for. May have better chance if I wait till July to catch the fresh ceiling giving they don't discontinue this code. Finger cross XXX. According to Sathiya it won't happen


Lol. 

For people who have nothing, hope is the only thing to cling on to.

For people who have no chance of getting an invite, sathiya is the only thing to cling on to. 

No disrespect to Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

emerald89 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> You are always inspirational and encouragement to me (or all of us) with positive thinking and help. Simply looking at the fact that you are still hanging around in this forum answering all our questions in different threads after you have gotten your grant , I can see what kind of person you are. Can not thank you enough. Wish for the best for your future endeavors in Aussie land.



Thanks a lot for your appreciation and your wishes work as a tonic to me. I keep on associating with you buddies and help you in various phases of immigration if i have information n that. Cheers!


----------



## Rizwan125

oz dude said:


> Hey Rizwan which state r u fs for 489 can u send me the link to update the spread sheet. Thanks



i applied for South Australia Adelaide...


which spread sheet ??can u refer me a link


----------



## eyyunni1985

How about 2613? In Feb 24th round. Have only 60 points. So kind of doubtful..Please advise, if someone has an educated guess...


----------



## Gabrielle_2012

Hello, 
Can you enlighten me on this:
When you have been assessed by assessing authority to have a degree equal to Australian Bachelor Degree, how may points you get? 15 or 10?
When I manually compute my points its 60 points, but draft EoI is 65 points. Maybe I overclaimed and as a result get rejected afterwards. 
Please help. Thanks!


*15 Points *You have met the requirements for award of at least a:
-bachelor degree, by an Australian education institution or
-bachelor qualification, awarded by an overseas educational institution of a recognised
standard
*10 Points*You have attained a qualification or award recognised by the relevant assessing authority in determining your skills for your nominated occupation.


----------



## visitkangaroos

Some good news for 2613 applicants. The typo has been corrected in the last round report so the cutoff is indeed 31 January 2014.


----------



## anish13

visitkangaroos said:


> Some good news for 2613 applicants. The typo has been corrected in the last round report so the cutoff is indeed 31 January 2014.



what typo has been corrected? pardon me for my ignorance


----------



## prabhuranjan

anish13 said:


> what typo has been corrected? pardon me for my ignorance


The cut off for 2613 was mentioned as 31/1/2013 2 am. It is now corrected as 31/1/2014. 

I saw one guy wrote to DIBP and DIBP replied it will be amended soon. Finally it got corrected today.

Visa189|261312 Dev.Prog|IELTS 7.5 |ACS:21Oct - Jan16|EOI: Jan31|Invite: !?|Lodge!?|PCC:!?|MED:!?|CO:!?|GRANT:!?
Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## prabhuranjan

prabhuranjan said:


> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	31/1/2014 2.02 am
> 
> Finally They updated their report. Hoping for an invite in this round


Visa189|261312 Dev.Prog|IELTS 7.5 |ACS:21Oct - Jan16|EOI: Jan31|Invite: !?|Lodge!?|PCC:!?|MED:!?|CO:!?|GRANT:!?
Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## eyyunni1985

So what happens for me as I have filed on 10thFebruary2014, 

Also please let me know where to find this cut-off date.

Thank You


----------



## prabhuranjan

eyyunni1985 said:


> So what happens for me as I have filed on 10thFebruary2014,
> 
> Also please let me know where to find this cut-off date.
> 
> Thank You


http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/reports/report-10022014/

Visa189|261312 Dev.Prog|IELTS 7.5 |ACS:21Oct - Jan16|EOI: Jan31|Invite: !?|Lodge!?|PCC:!?|MED:!?|CO:!?|GRANT:!?
Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## maq_qatar

They have also changed the no of invitation for 489-Skilled Regional (Provisional) (Sponsored). Now its only 25 before it was 35.

They mentioned:

Due to a large number of applications there will be a limit of 25 invitations for subclass 489 – Skilled Regional (Provisional) (Sponsored) visas until further notice. This change will be implemented from the 24 February 2014 invitation round.

SkillSelect – SkillSelect


----------



## shiv1

*ICT Business Analyst - 261111*

Hi
I submitted an EOI with 65 points on Jan 22, 2014. However 2611 occupation ceiling is already reached. What can I do now?


----------



## eyyunni1985

prabhuranjan said:


> SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 10 February 2014 Results
> 
> Visa189|261312 Dev.Prog|IELTS 7.5 |ACS:21Oct - Jan16|EOI: Jan31|Invite: !?|Lodge!?|PCC:!?|MED:!?|CO:!?|GRANT:!?
> Sent from my Nexus 5


So what happens now? I have gone through the link. Thanks for that.
I am kind of new. So whats the bottomline for this? Can someone please advise.

What are the chances i get invited in next two rounds?Sorry if this sounds funny...


----------



## anish13

eyyunni1985 said:


> So what happens now? I have gone through the link. Thanks for that.
> I am kind of new. So whats the bottomline for this? Can someone please advise.
> 
> What are the chances i get invited in next two rounds?Sorry if this sounds funny...


eyyunni,

even i am planning to apply with 2613 code and with 60 points provided ACS deducts only 4 years from my work experience(hoping to get my ACS result this week):fingerscrossed:...

to be honest, with 60 points, it looks a little unrealistic to get an invite in the next 2 rounds.. but having said that donot lose hope. we have some time later till june.. we are all sailing in the same boat.. Lets hold hands and sail together.. i am sure it will be good.. have faith..


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Hi,

Checking again on this forum after a long time.. Please let me know the status of EOI and share the link of excel sheet where people are updating the information.. I have 60 points and I applied for 189 in the sep 2013.. what is the scope?


----------



## Deepshikha

Hi Sathiya,

Is it mandatory to have a PCC for *dependent *when applying for the Visa or it can be provided once the CO enquires about the same. I am stuck in a frustrating situation where I am expecting a invite on 24 feb and I have got all the documents that needs to be submitted – just the PCC (India) for my husband is stuck. We applied for that 2 weeks ago and yesterday when we enquired about the status, they mentioned that the verification has been sent to India which might take 6 – 8 weeks.

Now I am stuck whether once I get the invite I should submit the application without my husbands pcc (India, we have the Australian pcc for him) and wait until I get it and then provide it to the CO (keeping in mind that CO allocation itself takes a month and meanwhile I may get the PCC) or I should hold the application until we get the pcc and then submit the same.

Please suggest.

Regards
Ds


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Deepshikha said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Is it mandatory to have a PCC for dependent when applying for the Visa or it can be provided once the CO enquires about the same. I am stuck in a frustrating situation where I am expecting a invite on 24 feb and I have got all the documents that needs to be submitted &#150; just the PCC (India) for my husband is stuck. We applied for that 2 weeks ago and yesterday when we enquired about the status, they mentioned that the verification has been sent to India which might take 6 &#150; 8 weeks.
> 
> Now I am stuck whether once I get the invite I should submit the application without my husbands pcc (India, we have the Australian pcc for him) and wait until I get it and then provide it to the CO (keeping in mind that CO allocation itself takes a month and meanwhile I may get the PCC) or I should hold the application until we get the pcc and then submit the same.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Regards
> Ds


You always provides after co is allocated.
Front load all docs you have.
Once co is allocated he will ask for spouse PCC, then inform him you case and ask for extension in time till PCC is received.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## emerald89

It is 15 points for Bachelor Degree. The only difference that EOI can make from your manual calculation I see is the age. Are you calculating your age correctly? And wait!!! are you putting your working experience correctly as assessed by by the relevant Authority? 



Gabrielle_2012 said:


> Hello,
> Can you enlighten me on this:
> When you have been assessed by assessing authority to have a degree equal to Australian Bachelor Degree, how may points you get? 15 or 10?
> When I manually compute my points its 60 points, but draft EoI is 65 points. Maybe I overclaimed and as a result get rejected afterwards.
> Please help. Thanks!
> 
> 
> *15 Points *You have met the requirements for award of at least a:
> -bachelor degree, by an Australian education institution or
> -bachelor qualification, awarded by an overseas educational institution of a recognised
> standard
> *10 Points*You have attained a qualification or award recognised by the relevant assessing authority in determining your skills for your nominated occupation.


----------



## Deepshikha

Nishant Dundas said:


> You always provides after co is allocated.
> Front load all docs you have.
> Once co is allocated he will ask for spouse PCC, then inform him you case and ask for extension in time till PCC is received.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks for your reply. This gives me a relief, I will then submit the application with all the documents that I have and then upload the remaining once Co asks for the same or request for an extension until I get those.

Regards
Ds


----------



## Vikr22

shiv1 said:


> Hi
> I submitted an EOI with 65 points on Jan 22, 2014. However 2611 occupation ceiling is already reached. What can I do now?


Nothing much you can do buddy. On July 1st they'll publish the new occupation ceiling and occupation list for the new program year, you have to wait till then and see if the occupation is still there and if so, then how many numbers. I think business analyst and system analyst will still be there but in smaller numbers, so dont worry too much.

One interesting thing to note is the ceiling value for 2611 is 1380 but they have issued 1383 invitations so far! . . . thats what the results page shows, unless ofcourse its published wrong, which has happened before on the site. Hope for the Best, thats all you can do right now.


----------



## Steve_SAP

anish13 said:


> eyyunni,
> 
> even i am planning to apply with 2613 code and with 60 points provided ACS deducts only 4 years from my work experience(hoping to get my ACS result this week):fingerscrossed:...
> 
> to be honest, with 60 points, it looks a little unrealistic to get an invite in the next 2 rounds.. but having said that donot lose hope. we have some time later till june.. we are all sailing in the same boat.. Lets hold hands and sail together.. i am sure it will be good.. have faith..


Let us be realistic about this. For 2613 occupations, people who applied with 60 points from Jan 2014 have very slim chance of getting invite within June 14  

Having said that we don't have to panic wondering if these occupation will make it into 2014-15 SOL, for sure they will be in next year SOL. but there is a possibility they might reduce the ceiling and/or increase the pass make to 65. So to be safer side look for options how to improve your score by another 5 points. 
keep working on it, if not this year we will get invite by Aug or Oct 14.


----------



## gsingh

Hi everyone,

I had filed an EOI for 261313 under 189 with 60 points. unfortunately i didnt receive invitation for more than 6 months of wait and I turned 33 by that time. Now my points stand at 55. My agent told me that i have an option for Victorian state sponsorship. Please help me out with the process details and more importantly the funds AUD30000. Its a huge amount for me. Do i have to show funds at the start of my EOI application under 190? 

Their website has written that "We do not require evidence of these financial resources."

Please help me out with detail steps to file for victorian sposorship.

Regards,
Gurpreet Singh


----------



## sathiyaseelan

gsingh said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had filed an EOI for 261313 under 189 with 60 points. unfortunately i didnt receive invitation for more than 6 months of wait and I turned 33 by that time. Now my points stand at 55. My agent told me that i have an option for Victorian state sponsorship. Please help me out with the process details and more importantly the funds AUD30000. Its a huge amount for me. Do i have to show funds at the start of my EOI application under 190?
> 
> Their website has written that "We do not require evidence of these financial resources."
> 
> Please help me out with detail steps to file for victorian sposorship.
> 
> Regards,
> Gurpreet Singh


hi buddy it is a general criteria to have funds to apply for state sponsorship and whether showing up financial capacity or not is decided by each state and in case of Victoria state, display of said funds is not mandatory for SS. So, you don't need to concern about it. Be cool and enjoy applying for SS.


----------



## gsingh

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy it is a general criteria to have funds to apply for state sponsorship and whether showing up financial capacity or not is decided by each state and in case of Victoria state, display of said funds is not mandatory for SS. So, you don't need to concern about it. Be cool and enjoy applying for SS.


Thanks a lot sathiya,

If thats the case I would have applied 6 months back.

I do not want to rely on my agent this time and want to do it myself.

Please guide me to proceed and the things to remember for successful application.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sathiyaseelan

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Checking again on this forum after a long time.. Please let me know the status of EOI and share the link of excel sheet where people are updating the information.. I have 60 points and I applied for 189 in the sep 2013.. what is the scope?


hi there, you may be invited within 3 or 4 rounds in best case and within June, 2014 in worst case looking the current trend. However, i am positive that 60 pointers will likely be invited in greater numbers within this program year. So, let's wait and see few more rounds. Cheers!


----------



## eyyunni1985

Steve_SAP said:


> Let us be realistic about this. For 2613 occupations, people who applied with 60 points from Jan 2014 have very slim chance of getting invite within June 14
> 
> Having said that we don't have to panic wondering if these occupation will make it into 2014-15 SOL, for sure they will be in next year SOL. but there is a possibility they might reduce the ceiling and/or increase the pass make to 65. So to be safer side look for options how to improve your score by another 5 points.
> keep working on it, if not this year we will get invite by Aug or Oct 14.


Fair point but fingers crossed. There are 9 picks upto July2014. Maybe can get lucky....


----------



## zameer.ise

eyyunni1985 said:


> Fair point but fingers crossed. There are 9 picks upto July2014. Maybe can get lucky....


Let's hope for best for 60 pointers :amen:


----------



## oz dude

gsingh said:


> Thanks a lot sathiya,
> 
> If thats the case I would have applied 6 months back.
> 
> I do not want to rely on my agent this time and want to do it myself.
> 
> Please guide me to proceed and the things to remember for successful application.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Is ur offshore or onshore g.singh???? & hw many pts???


----------



## karnavidyut

Hello All,

I have submitted my EOI for 189 with 65 points today and joined the EOI submitted club .......finally !!!!  
It was a frustratingly long wait for my ACS results, but I'm glad i got it before the next round. I know this was only a trailor for the movie about to begin....the wait will be even worse when a nice sum of money is at stake 
I was expecting ACS to give me at-least 3 years out of my total experience of 9 years but alas they gave me 2 years and 9 months so I could not claim any points for work experience. 
Lets see how this round goes for all of us in the waiting list and how many get lucky  
All the best to everyone and myself  
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## eyyunni1985

karnavidyut said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 189 with 65 points today and joined the EOI submitted club .......finally !!!!
> It was a frustratingly long wait for my ACS results, but I'm glad i got it before the next round. I know this was only a trailor for the movie about to begin....the wait will be even worse when a nice sum of money is at stake
> I was expecting ACS to give me at-least 3 years out of my total experience of 9 years but alas they gave me 2 years and 9 months so I could not claim any points for work experience.
> Lets see how this round goes for all of us in the waiting list and how many get lucky
> All the best to everyone and myself
> :fingerscrossed:


Very good IELTS score. Lets wait and see. All the very best for you. I have submitted on 10thFeb14. 60 points though.


----------



## sam001

Hey friends can you help me on this

I am an architect and have submitted my documents for skill assessment to therelevant authority i.e. AACA and their website says that they do not comment on experience.

If i have to claim points for my experience also than how should i do it.

Should i submit the relevant proofs to DIAC when application process is in progress?

Confused ....


----------



## karnavidyut

eyyunni1985 said:


> Very good IELTS score. Lets wait and see. All the very best for you. I have submitted on 10thFeb14. 60 points though.


Thanks mate!
Bit of a wait but will happen....sooner or later! All the best..


----------



## anish13

karnavidyut said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 189 with 65 points today and joined the EOI submitted club .......finally !!!!
> It was a frustratingly long wait for my ACS results, but I'm glad i got it before the next round. I know this was only a trailor for the movie about to begin....the wait will be even worse when a nice sum of money is at stake
> I was expecting ACS to give me at-least 3 years out of my total experience of 9 years but alas they gave me 2 years and 9 months so I could not claim any points for work experience.
> Lets see how this round goes for all of us in the waiting list and how many get lucky
> All the best to everyone and myself
> :fingerscrossed:


karnavidyut,

what was your degree? I saw your post in another thread which explained why only about 2 years was considered and not 9. if i am not wrong, because initial years were considered as software engineer whereas you had applied for 261311.. correct me if i am wrong


----------



## paoimaz

Hi All..

I want to know if once I´ve apllyed for my EOI, and I have select a State or Territory, can I change it if I don´t receive that territory´s invitation and select another one?

Tks.

Pao


----------



## Rizwan125

*Eoi Date & EA letter*

Hi dear buddy sathiya & experts,

My EOI submission date was 13 Dec 2013 and EA letter date was 16 dec 2013...Actually problem is when my relative called on 13 dec 2013 EA said your letter had been dispatched and you will receive on 16 dec because it was local posting(canberra to adeliade)--but he received letter on 17 dec with 16 dec printing date--

I lodged my EOI on 13 dec..does it make any difference to CO because 14 dec and 15 dec was saturday and sunday mean holidays---

Your positive response will be highly appreciated

Regards


----------



## Nishant Dundas

paoimaz said:


> Hi All..
> 
> I want to know if once I´ve apllyed for my EOI, and I have select a State or Territory, can I change it if I don´t receive that territory´s invitation and select another one?
> 
> Tks.
> 
> Pao


Till the time your eoi is selected you can edit it any number of times required

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Rizwan125 said:


> Hi dear buddy sathiya & experts,
> 
> My EOI submission date was 13 Dec 2013 and EA letter date was 16 dec 2013...Actually problem is when my relative called on 13 dec 2013 EA said your letter had been dispatched and you will receive on 16 dec because it was local posting(canberra to adeliade)--but he received letter on 17 dec with 16 dec printing date--
> 
> I lodged my EOI on 13 dec..does it make any difference to CO because 14 dec and 15 dec was saturday and sunday mean holidays---
> 
> Your positive response will be highly appreciated
> 
> Regards


It could be an issue.
As you are not supposed to lodge your eoi before the date in assessment letters

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## paoimaz

Nishant Dundas said:


> Till the time your eoi is selected you can edit it any number of times required
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Tks Nishant for your answer!!


----------



## santhossh

HI Guys,

I am new to this forum . I have applied for 189 visa with 60 points on 12 NOV 2013 under 2613 category and awaiting an invite. I am sure this question is silly and repetitive , but out of anyones experience wats the chance of getting invite within this June 2014 ?


ACS : +ve NOV 2013 | IELTS - L-7 W-6.5 R-7 S- 7 overall - 7 | EOI submitted : 12 NOV 2013 | Points : 60


----------



## karnavidyut

santhossh said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum . I have applied for 189 visa with 60 points on 12 NOV 2013 under 2613 category and awaiting an invite. I am sure this question is silly and repetitive , but out of anyones experience wats the chance of getting invite within this June 2014 ?
> 
> 
> ACS : +ve NOV 2013 | IELTS - L-7 W-6.5 R-7 S- 7 overall - 7 | EOI submitted : 12 NOV 2013 | Points : 60


Hi Santossh,

Nobody can answer that question with absolute certainty for you. Keep an eye on the next few rounds and the cut offs and I think you would be able to have a reasonable guestimate about your chances of receiving an invite. 
There are still plenty of places left in 2613 codes so i wouldnt be too worried atleast for now....Moreover you have applied in Nov 2013 so in my opinion you should get through by June 2014.....But you will only know once you get it  
Hope you didnt modify your EOI after Nov 2013 ? because that will change your date of effect....


----------



## santhossh

karnavidyut said:


> Hi Santossh,
> 
> Nobody can answer that question with absolute certainty for you. Keep an eye on the next few rounds and the cut offs and I think you would be able to have a reasonable guestimate about your chances of receiving an invite.
> There are still plenty of places left in 2613 codes so i wouldnt be too worried atleast for now....Moreover you have applied in Nov 2013 so in my opinion you should get through by June 2014.....But you will only know once you get it
> Hope you didnt modify your EOI after Nov 2013 ? because that will change your date of effect....


Thanks Vidyut , I didnt modify after applying on Nov 12 2013. Moreover there is a myth that the number of applicants invited in the last round was half the number when compared to previous rounds . I meaan it was around 85 invites when compared to 170 - 180 invites previously.

My only question in my mind is that still around 1200 invites left for this year in Ocupation Ceiling for 2613 , will there be a chance that the DIAC tries to fill out entire 4800 Ocupation Ceiling by this June 2014. If thats the case , mostly we will have chance of getting .

Anyone who has closely tracked the report of 2013 till June , Out of your experience , can you pls say DIAC usually tries to fill out a particular occupation ceiling completely for a year ?

Appreciate anyones response. This will give some clarity to everyone. 

Folks , who closely monitored 2013 till June reports , your comments is most appreciated.


----------



## tipzstamatic

santhossh said:


> Anyone who has closely tracked the report of 2013 till June , Out of your experience , can you pls say DIAC usually tries to fill out a particular occupation ceiling completely for a year ? Appreciate anyones response. This will give some clarity to everyone. Folks , who closely monitored 2013 till June reports.


 from what I've seen, they've already invited over the ceiling for 2611 - 1383/1380. Although I can't say for sure about DIAC. From your EOI, I think if you submit with a higher IELTS by improving your Writing, you can get a better chance with 65 where the last invite was from Eoi visa date of effect jan 31 2014. Last people invited so far with 60 points come from August 30 2013.

ACS-dec19, pending.


----------



## santhossh

tipzstamatic said:


> from what I've seen, they've already invited over the ceiling for 2611 - 1383/1380. Although I can't say for sure about DIAC. From your EOI, I think if you submit with a higher IELTS by improving your Writing, you can get a better chance with 65 where the last invite was from Eoi visa date of effect jan 31 2014. Last people invited so far with 60 points come from August 30 2013.
> 
> ACS-dec19, pending.


Thanks for the reply ...what I would like to understand is that why there is a sudden decrease in the number of invites for 2613 in the last round.
Also , If there is a trend from DIAC to fill out the ceilings for a occupation they set in a year , then the remaining 1200 will be filled in another 9 rounds left out for the year till June 2014. alas , hoping 1200 applicants are waiting for getting invited 

Any views guys ?



________________________________________
Occupation : 261311 - Analyst Programmer | ACS : +ve NOV 2013 | IELTS - L-7 W-6.5 R-7 S- 7 overall - 7 | EOI submitted : 12 NOV 2013 | Points : 60 | Invite awaited


----------



## sathiyaseelan

santhossh said:


> Thanks for the reply ...what I would like to understand is that why there is a sudden decrease in the number of invites for 2613 in the last round.
> Also , If there is a trend from DIAC to fill out the ceilings for a occupation they set in a year , then the remaining 1200 will be filled in another 9 rounds left out for the year till June 2014. alas , hoping 1200 applicants are waiting for getting invited
> 
> Any views guys ?
> 
> 
> 
> ________________________________________
> Occupation : 261311 - Analyst Programmer | ACS : +ve NOV 2013 | IELTS - L-7 W-6.5 R-7 S- 7 overall - 7 | EOI submitted : 12 NOV 2013 | Points : 60 | Invite awaited


hi santhosh,

It is always advisable to please go back to previous pages of this thread and you will find answers to all your queries. However, i am pasting them again.

the filled in seats are based on invitations issued to candidates and not on number of visas grant to people. I mean, only 1380 visas will be grant to candidates under 2611 group for this program year. If, for instance, 3 candidates who received invites didn't lodge their visas, then this number will be added to filled in seats, however, the total number of visas to be offered to aspirants under 2611 (ICT BA and SA) is only 1380 and hence the ceilings for this program year has not been changed. So, needless to say that you may not be invited in this program year and need to wait till July, 2014. This is an example to illustrate the analogy between ceilings, invites and visas.

See, when the prorata and 50-50 allocation scheme was about to be implemented, we made a not of remaining seats and current filling etc. at that point. 

Depending on that analysis and calculations, the remaining seats for your occupation that is 2613, was equally distributed with a fixed number in every round followed by this implementation and that is 86 for 2613 group code. For Telecom group (mine), it was 7-8 and so on and this is applicable only for those 6 occupations. But, ICT business analyst category didn't follow this, unfortunately though 5 other groups strictly follow it till date. 

I mentioned the figure (86) only for 189 invites, right? What about invitations under 190 nominated by states? Did all states complete nominating candidates under 2613 group within a month or 2 weeks? Did they nominate exactly 86 candidates in each invite round under 190? "No" to all above questions. 

Some states completed their cap of invites sent to people under 190 in 2 weeks and few completed their ceilings in 3 or 4 months and Unfortunately DIBP can't force them to invite candidates in equal numbers in each round as 190 is fully solely decided by each state. Sadly, Even DIBP can't see how and when every state nominates candidates under 190 visa. However, the total number of people to be invited by each state for this program year under 190 is controlled and is updated by all states to DIBP every 2 weeks and this total figure includes invites received under both 189 and 190 categories. That is why 213, 250, 276, for instance have been mentioned instead of 86+86+192 (86 for 190 and 86 for 189)

See, Vic, wanted to follow close examination to nominate candidates under 190 visa and as a result, it invited candidates at a very slow pace whereas SA completed nominations within a month or 45 days. This is the reason for varied figures of total invites in every round. This is really difficult to understand by you people, i guess. I am unable to type such a long message and please save this message in your laptop/PC and paste this whenever a new candidate asks the same question.

to cut a long story short, the remaining seats for your group code will be available till July, 2014.

Hope you can understand the scenario easily.

Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## santhossh

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi santhosh,
> 
> It is always advisable to please go back to previous pages of this thread and you will find answers to all your queries. However, i am pasting them again.
> 
> the filled in seats are based on invitations issued to candidates and not on number of visas grant to people. I mean, only 1380 visas will be grant to candidates under 2611 group for this program year. If, for instance, 3 candidates who received invites didn't lodge their visas, then this number will be added to filled in seats, however, the total number of visas to be offered to aspirants under 2611 (ICT BA and SA) is only 1380 and hence the ceilings for this program year has not been changed. So, needless to say that you may not be invited in this program year and need to wait till July, 2014. This is an example to illustrate the analogy between ceilings, invites and visas.
> 
> See, when the prorata and 50-50 allocation scheme was about to be implemented, we made a not of remaining seats and current filling etc. at that point.
> 
> Depending on that analysis and calculations, the remaining seats for your occupation that is 2613, was equally distributed with a fixed number in every round followed by this implementation and that is 86 for 2613 group code. For Telecom group (mine), it was 7-8 and so on and this is applicable only for those 6 occupations. But, ICT business analyst category didn't follow this, unfortunately though 5 other groups strictly follow it till date.
> 
> I mentioned the figure (86) only for 189 invites, right? What about invitations under 190 nominated by states? Did all states complete nominating candidates under 2613 group within a month or 2 weeks? Did they nominate exactly 86 candidates in each invite round under 190? "No" to all above questions.
> 
> Some states completed their cap of invites sent to people under 190 in 2 weeks and few completed their ceilings in 3 or 4 months and Unfortunately DIBP can't force them to invite candidates in equal numbers in each round as 190 is fully solely decided by each state. Sadly, Even DIBP can't see how and when every state nominates candidates under 190 visa. However, the total number of people to be invited by each state for this program year under 190 is controlled and is updated by all states to DIBP every 2 weeks and this total figure includes invites received under both 189 and 190 categories. That is why 213, 250, 276, for instance have been mentioned instead of 86+86+192 (86 for 190 and 86 for 189)
> 
> See, Vic, wanted to follow close examination to nominate candidates under 190 visa and as a result, it invited candidates at a very slow pace whereas SA completed nominations within a month or 45 days. This is the reason for varied figures of total invites in every round. This is really difficult to understand by you people, i guess. I am unable to type such a long message and please save this message in your laptop/PC and paste this whenever a new candidate asks the same question.
> 
> to cut a long story short, the remaining seats for your group code will be available till July, 2014.
> 
> Hope you can understand the scenario easily.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> sathiya



Thanks Sathiya , I could understand now clearly. as per the above message , we could expect only 86 invitees for 189 category ?

Hence , 86 * 9 rounds left which means only a maximum of 774 invites will be sent by DIAC.

Is that wat we can take from the above message ?

Thanks!


----------



## Rizwan125

Rizwan125 said:


> Hi dear buddy sathiya & experts,
> 
> My EOI submission date was 13 Dec 2013 and EA letter date was 16 dec 2013...Actually problem is when my relative called on 13 dec 2013 EA said your letter had been dispatched and you will receive on 16 dec because it was local posting(canberra to adeliade)--but he received letter on 17 dec with 16 dec printing date--
> 
> I lodged my EOI on 13 dec..does it make any difference to CO because 14 dec and 15 dec was saturday and sunday mean holidays---
> 
> Your positive response will be highly appreciated
> 
> Regards


Dear Buddy Sathiyaa Plz Answer My Query


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Buddy Sathiyaa Plz Answer My Query


hi buddy, i am afraid i missed your question. I read somewhere in EOI form or on DIBP's website that the submission date of EOI form shouldn't be the skills assessment outcome's date printed on skills evaluation letter. 

Because, if they allow this, many candidates might submit eoi with dummy reference number of skills assessment which could cause trouble for DIBP/Skill select to arrange them in order based on visa date when their scores are equal. Let me know one thing exactly why, when and how you submitted EOI? You must have entered the skills assessment reference number under skills assessment while submitting eoi. What did you do here while filling in EOI?

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## Rizwan125

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, i am afraid i missed your question. I read somewhere in EOI form or on DIBP's website that the submission date of EOI form shouldn't be the skills assessment outcome's date printed on skills evaluation letter.
> 
> Because, if they allow this, many candidates might submit eoi with dummy reference number of skills assessment which could cause trouble for DIBP/Skill select to arrange them in order based on visa date when their scores are equal. Let me know one thing exactly why, when and how you submitted EOI? You must have entered the skills assessment reference number under skills assessment while submitting eoi. What did you do here while filling in EOI?
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Dear Buddy,,i have entered the Valid Reference Number which was provided by engineer,s australia on Telephonic call to my brother and when i received Reference Letter it was Same Number

Only Mistake is date, when brother called Engineer,s Australia on 13th December,he said u must submit the EOI we will dispatch your Reference Letter today.13th december was friday...then 14th,15th remains holidays,,,then they dispatch on 16th December(Monday Morning which was printed date on my Assesment Letter) and my brother received on 17th December..

thats the whole story..how to tackle this situation dear buddy.

Regards
Rizwan


----------



## Waqarali20005

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Buddy,,i have entered the Valid Reference Number which was provided by engineer,s australia on Telephonic call to my brother and when i received Reference Letter it was Same Number
> 
> Only Mistake is date, when brother called Engineer,s Australia on 13th December,he said u must submit the EOI we will dispatch your Reference Letter today.13th december was friday...then 14th,15th remains holidays,,,then they dispatch on 16th December(Monday Morning which was printed date on my Assesment Letter) and my brother received on 17th December..
> 
> thats the whole story..how to tackle this situation dear buddy.
> 
> Regards
> Rizwan





> *Can I submit an EOI if I have not completed an English language test, skills assessment or Job Ready program?*
> No, not if you need these in order to submit an EOI.
> If you are submitting an EOI for a points based visa, you must have completed an English language test, skills assessment or job ready program (if applicable) before you submit a complete EOI.
> 
> You do not need to attach documents to your EOI. However, you must enter accurate information in your EOI that matches the information on the supporting documents.


but you can talk to your co via email before he raises any such query..


----------



## wolverine_349

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, i am afraid i missed your question. I read somewhere in EOI form or on DIBP's website that the submission date of EOI form shouldn't be the skills assessment outcome's date printed on skills evaluation letter.
> 
> Because, if they allow this, many candidates might submit eoi with dummy reference number of skills assessment which could cause trouble for DIBP/Skill select to arrange them in order based on visa date when their scores are equal. Let me know one thing exactly why, when and how you submitted EOI? You must have entered the skills assessment reference number under skills assessment while submitting eoi. What did you do here while filling in EOI?
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


I guess i will make a good guinea pig to see if DIBP has an issue with eoi date same as assessment letter date.The morning i got my assessment letter, i put in some time and filed EOI by late afternoon that day.It was that straight forward.. will be interesting to see what comes of it


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Buddy,,i have entered the Valid Reference Number which was provided by engineer,s australia on Telephonic call to my brother and when i received Reference Letter it was Same Number
> 
> Only Mistake is date, when brother called Engineer,s Australia on 13th December,he said u must submit the EOI we will dispatch your Reference Letter today.13th december was friday...then 14th,15th remains holidays,,,then they dispatch on 16th December(Monday Morning which was printed date on my Assesment Letter) and my brother received on 17th December..
> 
> thats the whole story..how to tackle this situation dear buddy.
> 
> Regards
> Rizwan


hi Rizwan, attach a statutory declaration along with the skills assessment letter while lodging visa application clearly indicating the information you described above. I am sure in this way, you should be true and committed to case officer before he asks you regarding the same. If you already got this detail from EA, mention it on that declaration and i am optimistic that you will be on safe side. Cheers!


----------



## zoyakhan

I am waiting for the 24th Feb round and meanwhile I thought to gather the required documents related to my employment. And there I faced a great issue. My bank accounts went in to dormant since I stopped using them and my old office refused to give me salary slips. So all I have for that job is :

*1. Experience letter.
2. Last salary Certificate.
3. Contract copy on the letter head.* 

4. Bank statements (I doubt if I can get them)

Would the first 3 things be ok? This is around 29 months of experience  

thanks


----------



## Rokar

Hi Sathiya

I have a small question around the ACS and the points in my EOI part.

I received my ACS on 15th October 2013 and I have submitted my EOI on 15th November 2013.

Currently i claim 10 points for my work experience for 7.6 yrs which is giving me a total of 60 points claim under 189 independent skilled visa, but by this July 2014 i will be* having a total of 8+* years of work experience for which i will be eligible to claim 15 points.* Since i did my ACS on July 2013 , the work experience was assessed only till June 2013 and I am still employed with the same company (Royal Bank of Scotland) which was accessed as my current and latest employer in my ACS letter.

The clarification required is, will i be eligible to claim 15 points for my work experience by default after July 2014 ,which will sum up to 65 points or else should i need to do an assessment again for claiming that additional points.

If the assessment has to be done again then can you please let me know how it has to be done, as this not being a new assessment? Also will this incur any additional cost?

Looking forward for your response


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Rokar said:


> Hi Sathiya
> 
> I have a small question around the ACS and the points in my EOI part.
> 
> I received my ACS on 15th October 2013 and I have submitted my EOI on 15th November 2013.
> 
> Currently i claim 10 points for my work experience for 7.6 yrs which is giving me a total of 60 points claim under 189 independent skilled visa, but by this July 2014 i will be* having a total of 8+* years of work experience for which i will be eligible to claim 15 points.* Since i did my ACS on July 2013 , the work experience was assessed only till June 2013 and I am still employed with the same company (Royal Bank of Scotland) which was accessed as my current and latest employer in my ACS letter.
> 
> The clarification required is, will i be eligible to claim 15 points for my work experience by default after July 2014 ,which will sum up to 65 points or else should i need to do an assessment again for claiming that additional points.
> 
> If the assessment has to be done again then can you please let me know how it has to be done, as this not being a new assessment? Also will this incur any additional cost?
> 
> Looking forward for your response


hi there, you don't need to get skills assessment for your ongoing experience as long as the skills assessment letter is valid. However, ensure you left the last date of current employment in eoi blank. Skill select automatically will add 5 points to your basket on the day you complete 8 years of experience. else, you need to keep on changing the last date of current company yourself manually. But, one more thing is that you need to be ready with visa fees, lodging documents immediately after invited. Otherwise, case officer might ask you to go for skills assessment again. so, now be relaxed and enjoy the life.


----------



## anish13

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, you don't need to get skills assessment for your ongoing experience as long as the skills assessment letter is valid. However, ensure you left the last date of current employment in eoi blank. Skill select automatically will add 5 points to your basket on the day you complete 8 years of experience. else, you need to keep on changing the last of current company yourself manually. But, one more thing is that you need to be ready with visa fees, lodging documents immediately after invited. Otherwise, case officer might ask you to go for skills assessment again. so, now be relaxed and enjoy the life.


i had the same query and thinking about it and i am sure many people would have this when we are applying. Please bookmark this query and the answer


----------



## Sam2304

2613 last date of invite has been amended in 10th feb report and is 31 jan 2014 and not 2013


----------



## kavith

santhossh said:


> Thanks Sathiya , I could understand now clearly. as per the above message , we could expect only 86 invitees for 189 category ?
> 
> Hence , 86 * 9 rounds left which means only a maximum of 774 invites will be sent by DIAC.
> 
> Is that wat we can take from the above message ?
> 
> Thanks!



I still dont understand. if many states has completed or suspended 190 subclass for this year. Then we should be getting more than 86 invites in each round under 189.
am i right?


----------



## santhossh

kavith said:


> I still dont understand. if many states has completed or suspended 190 subclass for this year. Then we should be getting more than 86 invites in each round under 189.
> am i right?



Yes buddy , I am also having the same question in my mind.

Any one who could give an insight to this question , much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## venuhunev

santhossh said:


> Yes buddy , I am also having the same question in my mind.
> 
> Any one who could give an insight to this question , much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



No. Many SS applications are still in progress and invitations will be sent once the state approves it. For example, NSW currently processing October files (gathered from another thread sometime back).


----------



## sathiyaseelan

kavith said:


> I still dont understand. if many states has completed or suspended 190 subclass for this year. Then we should be getting more than 86 invites in each round under 189.
> am i right?



hi there, there are many states who are still open for state sponsorship for 2613 group and few states who stopped receiving applications for state sponsorship but are in progressing the applicantions they already received. Unfortunately, NSW or other states would like to nominate candidates throughout the program year. i mean, for example, NSW would like to sponsor candidates from 2613 job codes till July, 2014. however, NSW decides solely when and how to invite candidates under 190 visa. For 2 weeks, it never invites any candidates and in some instances, it may invite a good number of aspirants. In brief, states need to meet their cap allocated but can follow irregular or uncontrolled selection procedure for SS. That is where you didn't take the account of a significant number of seats allotted for 190 visa.

In short, if you are applying eoi under 189 visa, please don't even bother about 190 visa as it is a different track. As far as 189 visa is concerned, we already made calculations that only 86 equal number of invites will be sent under 189 visa in every round. However, the total number of seats reduced from program ceilings for say 2613 group in every round is the combination of invites issued to both 189 and 190 candidates. Please undersand this fact and don't get confused with any other things. 

Stick to the figure that is 86 seats per invite round under 189 visa as you lodged eoi under 189. i HOPE THIS MIGHT BE INTRICATE TO UNDERSTAND, but you must read this twice or thrice and understand the process in depth before raising any other questions again and again. Always i recommend new forum members to surf through previous pages of threads to gather answers to their queries.


----------



## Rokar

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, you don't need to get skills assessment for your ongoing experience as long as the skills assessment letter is valid. However, ensure you left the last date of current employment in eoi blank. Skill select automatically will add 5 points to your basket on the day you complete 8 years of experience. else, you need to keep on changing the last date of current company yourself manually. But, one more thing is that you need to be ready with visa fees, lodging documents immediately after invited. Otherwise, case officer might ask you to go for skills assessment again. so, now be relaxed and enjoy the life.


Sathiya,
Thanks a lot for your response .


----------



## emerald89

*Address Details*

Can anyone please kindly advise. 

In the past 7 years in Singapore, I have moved house 5 times. Do I need to put exact address of all 5 houses I stayed on Form 80 or just mentioned the town will do?


----------



## chuminh

Hi,
As the current stage, the quote for 261111 (business analyst) is full and the points is raised to 70. I have only 60 and submitted EOI on Jan. does anyone know whether I have a chance to get invited in July when they reset everything. What if my occupation get removed from the list? what can I do. Im a bit nervous now. 

thx


----------



## AuzLover

if i update my EOI will the date of effect change? will it affect my invitation?


----------



## Clever

*EOI Submitted*

Hello Everyone,
My name is Sumeet Kumar Novlani and am just wondering is any one help me out that when will i receive my Invitation 

EOI submitted:-27-Nov-2013 3:01PM Point Score:60; IELTS 6 in Each; Professional Year: ICT; SOL Category:261313 Software and Application Programmer


----------



## sathiyaseelan

AuzLover said:


> if i update my EOI will the date of effect change? will it affect my invitation?


unless the total point scores change, your visa date of effect remains the same. There are few factors which, if are edited by you, may affect your visa date. For instance, changing your IELTS scores from 6 bands to 7 bands in each section or education qualification from Diploma to Bachelor degree and so on.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

chuminh said:


> Hi,
> As the current stage, the quote for 261111 (business analyst) is full and the points is raised to 70. I have only 60 and submitted EOI on Jan. does anyone know whether I have a chance to get invited in July when they reset everything. What if my occupation get removed from the list? what can I do. Im a bit nervous now.
> 
> thx


hello, your occupation, for sure, will be available in skilled occupation list of next program year, however, the chances of reduction of ceilings by 20-30% from this year's cap are higher. So, you should not be worried at all. Enjoy and eat well


----------



## chuminh

Thank sathiyaseelan. then will they reset the point down to 60


----------



## sathiyaseelan

chuminh said:


> Thank sathiyaseelan. then will they reset the point down to 60


tell me what information you are going to change in your EOI so that i can exactly tell you whether it will change your visa date or not.


----------



## Mattooose

karnavidyut said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 189 with 65 points today and joined the EOI submitted club .......finally !!!!
> It was a frustratingly long wait for my ACS results, but I'm glad i got it before the next round. I know this was only a trailor for the movie about to begin....the wait will be even worse when a nice sum of money is at stake
> I was expecting ACS to give me at-least 3 years out of my total experience of 9 years but alas they gave me 2 years and 9 months so I could not claim any points for work experience.
> Lets see how this round goes for all of us in the waiting list and how many get lucky
> All the best to everyone and myself
> :fingerscrossed:


Hi karnavidyut,
Please do update the forum whether you received the invite or not after the 24th invitation round. This would help 60 ptrs to get an idea on where we stand in the queue..
Thanks,
Mattooose


----------



## chuminh

sathiyaseelan said:


> tell me what information you are going to change in your EOI so that i can exactly tell you whether it will change your visa date or not.


I have submitted with 60pts. I dont think I will change my EOI, can't find a way to improve my point. I mean in July, will the DIAC reset the point to 60 as it is the threshold point for all of the occupations.

I am just a new graduate and still looking for my job.
I obtained my 60 point through age (30), IELTS (10), bachelor degree and study in Australia (15+5).

Im not confident to get 4 8s in IELTS and not plan to do the NAATI. (

sadface.

thx you anyway


----------



## Sam2304

I really hope 60 queue moves this time after disappointing last round


----------



## AuzLover

sathiyaseelan said:


> unless the total point scores change, your visa date of effect remains the same. There are few factors which, if are edited by you, may affect your visa date. For instance, changing your IELTS scores from 6 bands to 7 bands in each section or education qualification from Diploma to Bachelor degree and so on.


Thanks a lot Satya...you are really helpful


----------



## srik2006

submitted EOI on 20-2-2014,electronics engineer, for WA 489 relative sponsor, with 60 points, any one with my occupation and region waiting for invite & also ppl who got invite plz share. and for senior expat can i know when I can expect invitation?


----------



## ushaaarunb1

sathiyaseelan said:


> unless the total point scores change, your visa date of effect remains the same. There are few factors which, if are edited by you, may affect your visa date. For instance, changing your IELTS scores from 6 bands to 7 bands in each section or education qualification from Diploma to Bachelor degree and so on.




Hi Sathay,

I had submitted EOI with 60 points for skill cod 26313 on 5th feb. On feb 16th I got a better IELTS Score and I updated the EOI on Feb16th with 70 points.

Now in this case, does that mean my chance of getting invitation would be better right? I can expect in 3-4 rounds.

Regards,
Lakshmi


----------



## pappu123

chuminh said:


> I have submitted with 60pts. I dont think I will change my EOI, can't find a way to improve my point. I mean in July, will the DIAC reset the point to 60 as it is the threshold point for all of the occupations.
> 
> I am just a new graduate and still looking for my job.
> I obtained my 60 point through age (30), IELTS (10), bachelor degree and study in Australia (15+5).
> 
> Im not confident to get 4 8s in IELTS and not plan to do the NAATI. (
> 
> sadface.
> 
> thx you anyway


Hi, 

What is NAATI and what is the process of doing it. How much point it can fetch? 

regards,


----------



## sathiyaseelan

chuminh said:


> I have submitted with 60pts. I dont think I will change my EOI, can't find a way to improve my point. I mean in July, will the DIAC reset the point to 60 as it is the threshold point for all of the occupations.
> 
> I am just a new graduate and still looking for my job.
> I obtained my 60 point through age (30), IELTS (10), bachelor degree and study in Australia (15+5).
> 
> Im not confident to get 4 8s in IELTS and not plan to do the NAATI. (
> 
> sadface.
> 
> thx you anyway


If the competition continues to be on upper side, then likely DIBP may proceed with same prorta scheme to invite candidates. But, there are instances that skill selec/DIBP may start back to the pavilion and start inviting candidates even with 60 points in next year. Who knows? However, be optimistic about this trend.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ushaaarunb1 said:


> Hi Sathay,
> 
> I had submitted EOI with 60 points for skill cod 26313 on 5th feb. On feb 16th I got a better IELTS Score and I updated the EOI on Feb16th with 70 points.
> 
> Now in this case, does that mean my chance of getting invitation would be better right? I can expect in 3-4 rounds.
> 
> Regards,
> Lakshmi


yes, Lakshmi, without even an inch of doubt. You did a wonderful to attain advantage in the race of invite. It seems to me that you are as sharp as tack (LOL). Invites first of all are based on total points and the one with higher points such as 70 or 75 will be invited prior to the candidates with less scores like 65 or 60. I am sure, that your chances are too bright to be invited in upcoming round itself, i bet. you will realize my prediction power right after that. All the best.


----------



## ushaaarunb1

Wow! You made my day. Hope your predictions come right!. Thanks a lot Sathya.

Regards,
Lakshmi


----------



## karnavidyut

Mattooose said:


> Hi karnavidyut,
> Please do update the forum whether you received the invite or not after the 24th invitation round. This would help 60 ptrs to get an idea on where we stand in the queue..
> Thanks,
> Mattooose


Yes sure mate! 
I'm not very optimistic about getting it in this round though....Because in the last round for 2613 is closed at 65 points with date of effect 31st Jan.....Maybe the first round in March or maybe the one after.....I'm prepared for all eventualities just like everyone  
Wish you luck !


----------



## in3deep

wazzup ppl!!!

EOI submitted today with 65 points


----------



## rohit1_sharma

All the best everyone for the 24 Feb round. Have a good weekend!


----------



## eyyunni1985

rohit1_sharma said:


> All the best everyone for the 24 Feb round. Have a good weekend!


All the Very Best.. Fingers crossed.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## paoimaz

Guys, where can I find information about the scores invited for possition o code?
Tks


----------



## srik2006

paoimaz said:


> Guys, where can I find information about the scores invited for possition o code?
> Tks


click on the below link:

SkillSelect â€“ SkillSelect

select report tab


----------



## in3deep

srik2006 said:


> click on the below link:
> 
> select report tab


the report there only shows the points cutoff for those occupations whihc have reached the 80% ceiling

Does not show for the other occupations


----------



## srik2006

in3deep said:


> the report there only shows the points cutoff for those occupations whihc have reached the 80% ceiling
> 
> Does not show for the other occupations


yes, I also don have any idea about that


----------



## in3deep

Any singaporeans in the house??

Make some noiseeeeeeee


----------



## reddytelecom478

in3deep said:


> the report there only shows the points cutoff for those occupations whihc have reached the 80% ceiling
> 
> Does not show for the other occupations


Go to the URL SkillSelect – SkillSelect

Then Click on the Reports , Then scroll down and click on Occupation ceilings 

BR///
Naga R Reddy.


----------



## Mattooose

karnavidyut said:


> Yes sure mate!
> I'm not very optimistic about getting it in this round though....Because in the last round for 2613 is closed at 65 points with date of effect 31st Jan.....Maybe the first round in March or maybe the one after.....I'm prepared for all eventualities just like everyone
> Wish you luck !


Hi Karna,
Thanks bro! 

Thanks,
mattooose


----------



## kavith

Hi All,

Please update your invitation status coming Monday (Feb 24). Especially the 60 pointers.


----------



## oz dude

kavith said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please update your invitation status coming Monday (Feb 24). Especially the 60 pointers.


Sure bro waiting for that round...


----------



## kavith

oZ dude, When did you submit EOI what is ur score


----------



## Mattooose

Hi,
I think all 65 pointers will get invites this round unless there is another surge of 70 pointers.
May be even a few 60 pointers might get invite.
Sathiya and other seniors, what is your take ?

Thanks, Mattooose


----------



## Mattooose

Hi Pink, Yuri,
Please be kind enough to update whether you have received invitation or not tomorrow evening IST.
Pink7231------------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
yuri_gagari --------189 ----261313-----60 ----26th August, 2013


Thanks,
Mattooose


----------



## oz dude

kavith said:


> oZ dude, When did you submit EOI what is ur score


Dec.23rd 60.


----------



## HighNoon

Does anyone see the reason behind this surge of higher pointers at the last round? The main occupation pool doesn't show any change in trend though.


----------



## Jamaloo

*Jamaloo*



auslover said:


> hi guys,
> 
> as the eoi process has already started so i am starting this thread where people can share , their eoi filing status and issues.
> 
> I filed eoi today with 60 points


do we have to submit the cdr and application form with eoi ???????????????????????


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Jamaloo said:


> do we have to submit the cdr and application form with eoi ???????????????????????


No, definitely not. EOI is just a form where you need to fill in your details regarding age, education, ielts, occupation, work experience to name but a few to claim points. CDR doesn't come into picture following skills assessment and visa application is when you are invited to lodge it.


----------



## maq_qatar

Mattooose said:


> Hi Pink, Yuri,
> Please be kind enough to update whether you have received invitation or not tomorrow evening IST.
> Pink7231------------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
> yuri_gagari --------189 ----261313-----60 ----26th August, 2013
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Mattooose


Dear Mattooose,

There are few more before 23rd aug in 60 pointers(2613) list , see the below list for aug13.

sumit269------------189-----261313-----60-----21-Aug-2013 
try_my_luck4Oz------189-----2613**-----60-----22-Aug-2013
jiser911------------189-----261313-----60-----23-Aug-2013
Pink7231------------189-----261311-----60-----23-Aug-2013
venk----------------189-----2613**-----60-----24-Aug-2013
yuri_gagari --------189-----261313-----60-----26-Aug-2013
sachinm01-----------189-----2613**-----60-----31-Aug-2013
maq_qatar-----------189-----261312-----60-----31-Aug-2013

Regards,
Maq


----------



## Jamaloo

*Jamaloo*



sathiyaseelan said:


> No, definitely not. EOI is just a form where you need to fill in your details regarding age, education, ielts, occupation, work experience to name but a few to claim points. CDR doesn't come into picture following skills assessment and visa application is when you are invited to lodge it.


Dear so can you please summarize me the procedure , i mean after EOI ,NEXT WHAT ?????????
please be a bit more concrete 

I am about to give my IELTS and am eager to know the procedures next .....................


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Jamaloo said:


> Dear so can you please summarize me the procedure , i mean after EOI ,NEXT WHAT ?????????
> please be a bit more concrete
> 
> I am about to give my IELTS and am eager to know the procedures next .....................


After lodging EOI, invite, visa application fees payment, visa application lodging, attaching documents, Medicals exam, Police clearance certificate, (background check may occur), Finally visa grant.


----------



## yuri_gagari

Mattooose said:


> Hi Pink, Yuri,
> Please be kind enough to update whether you have received invitation or not tomorrow evening IST.
> Pink7231------------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
> yuri_gagari --------189 ----261313-----60 ----26th August, 2013
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Mattooose


Hey Mate, 

Will update for sure .. whatever the outcomes are .... all the best to everyone. 

Best Regards !!!


----------



## Jamaloo

*Skill migrant visa 190*



sathiyaseelan said:


> After lodging EOI, invite, visa application fees payment, visa application lodging, attaching documents, Medicals exam, Police clearance certificate, (background check may occur), Finally visa grant.


Dear one more question should i apply for Skill MIGRANT VISA 189 0R 190 ???????????????????????????BCS 190 visa processing is fast but then one is bound to live in one region or state , so what will you suggest on the other hand Skill Migrant visa 189 takes long time for processing and is valid throughout AUSTRALIA FOR WORK PERMIT ....................but i dont have much time , only 26 but want to reach AUS for earning my bread for my family


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Jamaloo said:


> Dear one more question should i apply for Skill MIGRANT VISA 189 0R 190 ???????????????????????????BCS 190 visa processing is fast but then one is bound to live in one region or state , so what will you suggest on the other hand Skill Migrant visa 189 takes long time for processing and is valid throughout AUSTRALIA FOR WORK PERMIT ....................but i dont have much time , only 26 but want to reach AUS for earning my bread for my family


Though the processing times for 190 visas are lesser than than of 189, the reality is opposite what is mentioned in dibp website. Let's take my case where i received my 189 visa within 40 days after lodging visa application due to the fact that i didn't front load any documents. if i would have done, i could have received my visa within 4 weeks. On the other hand, there are many 190 visa applicants who have been waiting in ages and few candidates under 190 visa got their visa grants in 60 or 70 or even 3 months. So, the processing times and procedures vary from one applicant to another and not based on type of visa they apply.

If your total points are good enough to secure an invite under your group code with 189 visa itself, then choose 189 visa. If it is difficult for you to getan invitation under your group, then you may go for 190 visa, however, i mostly never recommend this route as you need to survive within that state for first 2 years. Let me know once you get your skills assessment based on which we can explore all possibilities. Until then, no worries, just cool and enjoy your life..Cheers!


----------



## in3deep

Think this place is gonna have a massive increase in pages 24 hours from now


----------



## lvonline

in3deep said:


> Think this place is gonna have a massive increase in pages 24 hours from now


Well on the day of previous round, there wasn't much of an activity except for few of us scratching heads on why there isn't any invites for any of our members... Hope things go well this time.


----------



## Jamaloo

*Skill migrant visa*



sathiyaseelan said:


> Though the processing times for 190 visas are l
> 
> BROTHER I CAN SHARE YOU ONE LINK THAT SHOWs processing time of 190 is way less than 189 .This comprises only Pakistani people
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0
> 
> Secondly thanks for answering mu querries


----------



## PPPPPP

*One more*

There are few more before 23rd aug in 60 pointers(2613) list , see the below list for aug13.

sumit269------------189-----261313-----60-----21-Aug-2013 
try_my_luck4Oz------189-----2613**-----60-----22-Aug-2013
jiser911------------189-----261313-----60-----23-Aug-2013
Pink7231------------189-----261311-----60-----23-Aug-2013
venk----------------189-----2613**-----60-----24-Aug-2013
yuri_gagari --------189-----261313-----60-----26-Aug-2013
sachinm01-----------189-----2613**-----60-----31-Aug-2013
maq_qatar-----------189-----261312-----60-----31-Aug-2013
Aitker---------------189--------261313-----65----08-Feb-2014

I had added one more


----------



## in3deep

Jamaloo said:


> sathiyaseelan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Though the processing times for 190 visas are l
> 
> BROTHER I CAN SHARE YOU ONE LINK THAT SHOWs processing time of 190 is way less than 189 .This comprises only Pakistani people
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...RbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US&pli=1#gid=0
> 
> Secondly thanks for answering mu querries
> 
> 
> 
> i think what u should do first is get yr IELTS n skills assessment settled first
> 
> once that is done that you can analyse the timelines between 189 n 190 since its always chnaging
> 
> for now the difference isn much between the 2 interms of waiitng... infact 189 is faster
Click to expand...


----------



## karnavidyut

in3deep said:


> Jamaloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think what u should do first is get yr IELTS n skills assessment settled first
> 
> once that is done that you can analyse the timelines between 189 n 190 since its always chnaging
> 
> for now the difference isn much between the 2 interms of waiitng... infact 189 is faster
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 189 does seem faster including the waiting you have to do for the states to review your application and actually send an invite "IF" they are satisfied and they "like" your profile...
Click to expand...


----------



## visitkangaroos

*What is front loading of docs*



sathiyaseelan said:


> Though the processing times for 190 visas are lesser than than of 189, the reality is opposite what is mentioned in dibp website. Let's take my case where i received my 189 visa within 40 days after lodging visa application due to the fact that i didn't front load any documents. if i would have done, i could have received my visa within 4 weeks. On the other hand, there are many 190 visa applicants who have been waiting in ages and few candidates under 190 visa got their visa grants in 60 or 70 or even 3 months. So, the processing times and procedures vary from one applicant to another and not based on type of visa they apply.
> 
> If your total points are good enough to secure an invite under your group code with 189 visa itself, then choose 189 visa. If it is difficult for you to getan invitation under your group, then you may go for 190 visa, however, i mostly never recommend this route as you need to survive within that state for first 2 years. Let me know once you get your skills assessment based on which we can explore all possibilities. Until then, no worries, just cool and enjoy your life..Cheers!


I hear this term so many times. what exactly is front loading of docs. Is it uploading all the docs before the CO is allocated or something else. Can someone kindly explain


----------



## sathiyaseelan

visitkangaroos said:


> I hear this term so many times. what exactly is front loading of docs. Is it uploading all the docs before the CO is allocated or something else. Can someone kindly explain


Hats off to you! :thumb:How sharp you are? Exactly, uploading all documents prior to the allocation of case officer and the chances are higher you may receive direct grant if you do so.


----------



## kavith

Please add me

kavith---------------189--------261313-----60----25-Jan-2014


----------



## engineer1

what time is the skill select bimonthly report published?


----------



## AuzLover

engineer1 said:


> what time is the skill select bimonthly report published?


Usually invites are send during first and third Mondays. But for this February its on 2nd and 4th monday. Report will be published 4-5days after sending invites. Please see
http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index.htm

Announcement
Please note invitation rounds will be held on the second and fourth Monday of each month, rather than the first and third for rest of the programme year.


----------



## AuzLover

Is there a list for eoi submitted people and their status?


----------



## kavith

engineer1 said:


> what time is the skill select bimonthly report published?


Results usually comes on 2nd and 4th monday every month. Reports will be published on Wed/Thursday


----------



## HighNoon

AuzLover said:


> Is there a list for eoi submitted people and their status?


Nothing like that officially. All you see is the last chap in for each pool. Have you seen the reports tab on skillselect?


----------



## Jamaloo

*Jamaloo*



HighNoon said:


> Nothing like that officially. All you see is the last chap in for each pool. Have you seen the reports tab on skillselect?


hay highh noon are you from pakistan or india ???????????can we be friends i wanna know the procedure of skill migrant visa 190


----------



## AuzLover

HighNoon said:


> Nothing like that officially. All you see is the last chap in for each pool. Have you seen the reports tab on skillselect?


No no HighNoon, I meant whether we maintaining a list for our forum members


----------



## venk

PPPPPP said:


> There are few more before 23rd aug in 60 pointers(2613) list , see the below list for aug13.
> 
> sumit269------------189-----261313-----60-----21-Aug-2013
> try_my_luck4Oz------189-----2613**-----60-----22-Aug-2013
> jiser911------------189-----261313-----60-----23-Aug-2013
> Pink7231------------189-----261311-----60-----23-Aug-2013
> venk----------------189-----2613**-----60-----24-Aug-2013
> yuri_gagari --------189-----261313-----60-----26-Aug-2013
> sachinm01-----------189-----2613**-----60-----31-Aug-2013
> maq_qatar-----------189-----261312-----60-----31-Aug-2013
> Aitker---------------189--------261313-----65----08-Feb-2014
> 
> I had added one more


This is great info, thanks PPs. I am hoping for some progress in this list. I guess this list is waiting (incl me) since at least 3 cycles. 

Let us see..


----------



## AuzLover

venk said:


> This is great info, thanks PPs. I am hoping for some progress in this list. I guess this list is waiting (incl me) since at least 3 cycles.
> 
> Let us see..


Please add me to the list
*AuzLover-----------189-----261313-----65-----31-Jan-2014*


----------



## lvonline

AuzLover said:


> Please add me to the list
> AuzLover-----------189-----261313-----65-----31-Jan-2014


Thats a 60 pointer list. If any of them get invites, you would have gotten an invite too 
I too used to be there in that list. But as my points increased to 65 I am removed from the list.


----------



## Mattooose

Sathiya,
With Aus PR, is it possible to work in NZ ?
If yes, Do we loose any benefits if we work in NZ with Aus PR ?
Thanks,
Mattooose.


----------



## in3deep

2.5 hours to go!

Are you excited ppl?

MAKE SO NOISEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Sennara

in3deep said:


> 2.5 hours to go!
> 
> Are you excited ppl?
> 
> MAKE SO NOISEEEEEEEEEE


Waiting fervently. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kavith

in3deep said:


> 2.5 hours to go!
> 
> Are you excited ppl?
> 
> MAKE SO NOISEEEEEEEEEE


At what time the invite is sent generally?


----------



## lvonline

There was a brief outage of the forum. 
45 mins to go....


----------



## in3deep

kavith said:


> At what time the invite is sent generally?


9PM Singapore time


----------



## zameer.ise

45 mins to go. All Best for 60 pointers


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*dear all, best of luck for your invites*

hi my dear friends,

only 40 minutes to go for invite round and i wish you guys to get invites without any hassles. My wishes add value to your prayers resulting in invitations.:happy: No need to panic about the situation as anything can be tackled by our confidence levels and patience. Last yet importantly, don't forget to update us on your invites.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## lvonline

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi my dear friends,
> 
> only 40 minutes to go for invite round and i wish you guys to get invites without any hassles. My wishes add value to your prayers resulting in invitations.:happy: No need to panic about the situation as anything can be tackled by our confidence levels and patience. Last yet importantly, don't forget to update us on your invites.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Great Sathiya is in!!! Nice/Excited to see you, buddy. 

We are just awaiting the results and our expert comes handy with his expert analysis. Hope this round goes well and ease a lot of pressure that we wanna-be-invitee's are under.


----------



## lvonline

Maq, Jiser, Mattoose: Are you there?
15 mins to go...


----------



## karnavidyut

lvonline said:


> Maq, Jiser, Mattoose: Are you there?
> 15 mins to go...


I'm sure everyone is around  ....They are saving their words for later when its actually needed


----------



## in3deep

9 Mins to go ppl...

Make some noiseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ashkrs

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi my dear friends,
> 
> only 40 minutes to go for invite round and i wish you guys to get invites without any hassles. My wishes add value to your prayers resulting in invitations.:happy: No need to panic about the situation as anything can be tackled by our confidence levels and patience. Last yet importantly, don't forget to update us on your invites.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Applied EOI 14/10/2013 with ICT Business Analyst with 65 points.
Not sure when that email will come but :fingerscrossed:
What's your prediction ?


----------



## maq_qatar

lvonline said:


> Maq, Jiser, Mattoose: Are you there?
> 15 mins to go...


Lets hope for the best..but i think this round will be for 65 pointers or few days only for 60

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## in3deep

no email yet


----------



## jiser911

lvonline said:


> Maq, Jiser, Mattoose: Are you there?
> 15 mins to go...


Im there as well as loyal as ever  We need to be aware though that in this round in the most likely event 60 pointers won't get invited. So don't be disappointed if that's true, remember what sathiyaseelan said It might take a while before 60 pointers get invited again. It's interesting to see though whether the backlog of 65 pointers get increased or decreased.


----------



## VChiri

Hi guy 

I got invited for electronics 2334 submitted eoi 14/01/2014


----------



## Sennara

Got invited!!


----------



## in3deep

Sennara said:


> Got invited!!


CONGRATS!

u updated yr signature so fast?

u have already lodged by now?


----------



## zoyakhan

No invite ! I checked the skillselect account as well :'(


----------



## karnavidyut

Sennara said:


> Got invited!!


Congrats guys! 
Please could you also mention the points on your EOI...so we know where we stand....
I'm 65 and havent got invited.....


----------



## Rizwan125

*489 eoi ???*

any 489 Applicant invited????????


----------



## in3deep

Ok i checked skillselect and i got invited..

email just came in now


----------



## lvonline

Congrats Vchiri and Sennara!!

Seems no invite for 2613 :-(


----------



## VChiri

lvonline said:


> Congrats Vchiri and Sennara!! Seems no invite for 2613 :-(


I am sorry Ivonline give it a few more mins don't loose hope quite yet


----------



## chuminh

how many points do you have in3deep?


----------



## Sennara

in3deep said:


> CONGRATS!
> 
> u updated yr signature so fast?
> 
> u have already lodged by now?


Thanks!

Not yet, but I've got all the documentation prepared and now I'm going to apply right away.


----------



## Rizwan125

in3deep said:


> Ok i checked skillselect and i got invited..
> 
> email just came in now


Status changes u mean???


----------



## visitkangaroos

Any 2613 invite. I have 65 points and visa date of effect 3rd Feb 2014.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Got my Invite just now


----------



## in3deep

chuminh said:


> how many points do you have in3deep?


I had 65 points


----------



## lvonline

rohit1_sharma said:


> Got my Invite just now


Congrats!! You got an invite after almost 25 mins past the scheduled time? Nice.


----------



## in3deep

Rizwan125 said:


> Status changes u mean???


When u login u will be able to see an apply now button

U can so see the invite in the correspondence section


----------



## ccham

what a strange, still we can not find any clue about the invitations for 261313 this time even we have bunch of 65 point holders in the forum also.


----------



## zoyakhan

ccham said:


> what a strange, still we can not find any clue about the invitations for 261313 this time even we have bunch of 65 point holders in the forum also.


It seems that the list of 65 points people did not even move. I am wondering who are those presumably 86 people who might have gotten the invite and why arent they on this forum !!


----------



## ykps

ccham said:


> what a strange, still we can not find any clue about the invitations for 261313 this time even we have bunch of 65 point holders in the forum also.


I wonder why you didn't get your invite despite filing it in July 2013. Upto august 20th people were invited. Do you have 60 points and applying for software engineer? 261313?


----------



## ccham

ykps said:


> I wonder why you didn't get your invite despite filing it in July 2013. Upto august 20th people were invited. Do you have 60 points and applying for software engineer? 261313?


 i have 60 points in 489FS that's why i'm still waiting and still trying to score 7 each in IELTS to apply for 189.


----------



## lvonline

zoyakhan said:


> It seems that the list of 65 points people did not even move. I am wondering who are those presumably 86 people who might have gotten the invite and why arent they on this forum !!


Absolutely echo your thoughts. Even in last round same thing happened. None from this forum. God knows what's happening. Certainly last date of invite in the following report won't suffice. There should whole list of invitees listed. Wish there's an RTI sort of thing. Kidding ;-)


----------



## Sesha

I got my invitation! no surprises, I was expecting.

Good luck to all others who have applied.

EOI:6th Feb 2014 Invitation: 24th Feb 2014 Accountant 60 points.


----------



## Sennara

karnavidyut said:


> Congrats guys!
> Please could you also mention the points on your EOI...so we know where we stand....
> I'm 65 and havent got invited.....


I have 60 points only. Fortunately my occupation does not belong to the Golden Six.


----------



## ykps

My agent says 60 pointers belonging to the so called golden six can only expect invite in July 2014.


----------



## Mattooose

ykps said:


> My agent says 60 pointers belonging to the so called golden six can only expect invite in July 2014.


Really ? It's really disturbing to hear that..


----------



## Mattooose

Sathiya,
What r ur thoughts on 2613 ?


----------



## ccham

ykps said:


> My agent says 60 pointers belonging to the so called golden six can only expect invite in July 2014.


really? how is this can be happen? is there any law changes recently?


----------



## wolverine_349

dayum...no invite :-(


----------



## ykps

ccham said:


> really? how is this can be happen? is there any law changes recently?


He says from his experience, he can predict this....Sathiya is always optimistic...I don't blame him...As the events unfold, it is a forgone conclusion that we can't expect anything until the new year invitation starts in July...

All my plans of traveling in july got messed up with this crap...


----------



## in3deep

ccham said:


> really? how is this can be happen? is there any law changes recently?


It's juz supply and demand

Limited slots creates greater demand, n with greater demand you will have more ppl lodging with higher cutoffs


----------



## ccham

in3deep said:


> It's juz supply and demand
> 
> Limited slots creates greater demand, n with greater demand you will have more ppl lodging with higher cutoffs


yes, that is acceptable and how it was happened until now but it is not means that they will not send invitations until next july and also they can not do that without changing the rules and proper announcement like they did last september.


----------



## Ausexpat009

65 points, 2613... EOI : 30/01/14, no invitation yet


----------



## in3deep

ccham said:


> yes, that is acceptable and how it was happened until now but it is not means that they will not send invitations until next july and also they can not do that without changing the rules and proper announcement like they did last september.


I think what he was trying to say is it's unlikely to get an invite with 60 points rather den no invites will be given...

He's saying it on the assumption that most likely every week there will be newer ppl submitting EoI with higher cutoffs n getting priority in the queue thus the 60 pointers might need the occupational ceiling reset to happen in July when they compete with everyone in general rather then within your selected grp


----------



## ccham

in3deep said:


> I think what he was trying to say is it's unlikely to get an invite with 60 points rather den no invites will be given...
> 
> He's saying it on the assumption that most likely every week there will be newer ppl submitting EoI with higher cutoffs n getting priority in the queue thus the 60 pointers might need the occupational ceiling reset to happen in July when they compete with everyone in general rather then within your selected grp



hmm, for 60 pointers it can be true and i also agree with that however 65 pointers should be get invited. anyway, we can get clear picture once they publish the round report as usual


----------



## Rizwan125

*489 Family Sponsered EOI*

Finally again 65 pointers are getting invited regarding specifically 489 sub-class-----

I was only 5 hours behind regarding invitation as per previous result
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 60 13/12/2013 12.48 pm

Due to reduced seats upto 25 and high EOI with 65 points---

Anyone got invite with 60 points 489 visa sub-class?????

It,s time to improve the ielts


----------



## deepshi

Rizwan125 said:


> Status changes u mean???


Hi
What was ur score in eoi?? Was it 2613?? Whn did u submit ur eoi??
I submitted on 8th feb with 65 points but no invite yet :-(


----------



## maq_qatar

ykps said:


> My agent says 60 pointers belonging to the so called golden six can only expect invite in July 2014.


Did he provide any base to support his words or he just spreading another baseless rumors


----------



## renga78

Hi,

Any invite for those who scored 65 in 261313.


----------



## maq_qatar

Ausexpat009 said:


> 65 points, 2613... EOI : 30/01/14, no invitation yet


How come you did not received invitation in last round as 10 feb report says

2613 65 Pointers 31/1/2014 2.02 am


is there anything wrongs?


----------



## visitkangaroos

Ausexpat009 said:


> 65 points, 2613... EOI : 30/01/14, no invitation yet





maq_qatar said:


> How come you did not received invitation in last round as 10 feb report says
> 
> 2613 65 Pointers 31/1/2014 2.02 am
> 
> 
> is there anything wrongs?


Hi Ausexpat009

Can you please elaborate your case. You have applied for 189 in 2613? What is your ANZSCO nominated occupation. This is more concerning than not getting invitations.


----------



## AuzLover

renga78 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any invite for those who scored 65 in 261313.


I have 65 in 261313, no invitation yet


----------



## karnavidyut

AuzLover said:


> I have 65 in 261313, no invitation yet


Whoa!.....Thats quite hard to believe!!
Is your date of effect really 31st Jan 2014 ? The last cut off for 2613 was 31st Jan 2014 02:02.
Do you remember what time you submitted your EOI ? 

If it has indeed moved only less than a day for 2613, then it may be true that a lot of us will only get invited after July 2014 after all 

Below are the cutoffs for the 6 occupations
2331	Chemical and Materials Engineers	75	27/1/2014 10.16 pm
2334	Electronics Engineers 65	13/1/2014 2.27 pm
2339	Other Engineering Professionals 80	31/1/2014 2.58 pm
2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	70	30/1/2014 5.14 pm
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	31/1/2014 2.02 am
2633	Telecommunications Engineering Professionals	70	8/2/2014 9.31 am


----------



## engineer1

still to get across a person in 2613 code who got an invite. Were there lot of 70 or 70+ guys this time around or is there some kind of mistake


----------



## lvonline

engineer1 said:


> still to get across a person in 2613 code who got an invite. Were there lot of 70 or 70+ guys this time around or is there some kind of mistake


I doubt if anyone got invited at all :hurt:


----------



## maq_qatar

karnavidyut said:


> Whoa!.....Thats quite hard to believe!!
> Is your date of effect really 31st Jan 2014 ? The last cut off for 2613 was 31st Jan 2014 02:02.
> Do you remember what time you submitted your EOI ?
> 
> If it has indeed moved only less than a day for 2613, then it may be true that a lot of us will only get invited after July 2014 after all
> 
> Below are the cutoffs for the 6 occupations
> 2331	Chemical and Materials Engineers	75	27/1/2014 10.16 pm
> 2334	Electronics Engineers 65	13/1/2014 2.27 pm
> 2339	Other Engineering Professionals 80	31/1/2014 2.58 pm
> 2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	70	30/1/2014 5.14 pm
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	31/1/2014 2.02 am
> 2633	Telecommunications Engineering Professionals	70	8/2/2014 9.31 am


there is an expat member Ausexpat009 with below detail and did not received his invite, check last page for his reply

Ausexpat009 
65 points, 2613... EOI : 30/01/14, no invitation yet


----------



## zoyakhan

Ausexpat009 said:


> 65 points, 2613... EOI : 30/01/14, no invitation yet


You should definitely file a report here: Support Centre » SkillSelect Support

this case is giving all the more reason so be skeptical about "IT system" of skillselect.


----------



## amitt78

engineer1 said:


> still to get across a person in 2613 code who got an invite. Were there lot of 70 or 70+ guys this time around or is there some kind of mistake





Same case


__________________
Occupation code: 261312 visa: 189 IELTS Score: 7 ACS Result received : 03/02/2014 EOI Submitted with 65 points : 03/02/2014 Invite : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sam2304

Ausexpat009 said:


> 65 points, 2613... EOI : 30/01/14, no invitation yet


How is that possible? As per their last report, 65 pointers till 31 jan 2014 are already invited


----------



## zoyakhan

Sam2304 said:


> How is that possible? As per their last report, 65 pointers till 31 jan 2014 are already invited


Could it be 30/01/2014 according to a non-Au time zone. 
Can he please confirm the date again by checking the pdf generated in the EOI system? Because if everything is correct then we have a situation her


----------



## AuzLover

*EOI status list*

Can we create a list if eoi submitted members?

*User ----------- ANZSCO ----- Points ----- eoi Date of Effect ----- Invitation on *
AuzLover ------- 261313 -------- 65 -------- Feb 6, 2014 --------------- ?
zoyakhan ------ 261313 -------- 65 -------- Feb 7, 2014 ---------------- ?
visitkangaroos-- 261313 --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?

amitt78 -------- 261312 --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?

karnavidyut---- 261311 --------- 65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?


----------



## rsp

Can we create a list if eoi submitted members?

*User ----------- ANZSCO ----- Points ----- eoi Date of Effect ----- Invitation on *
AuzLover ------- 261313 -------- 65 -------- Feb 6, 2014 --------------- ?
zoyakhan ------ 261313 -------- 65 -------- Feb 7, 2014 ---------------- ?
rsp ------ 261313 -------- 65 -------- Feb 8, 2014 ---------------- ?
visitkangaroos-- 261313 --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?

amitt78 -------- 261312 --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?

karnavidyut---- 261311 --------- 65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?


----------



## AuzLover

*EOI status list*

Can we create a list if eoi submitted members?

*User ----------- ANZSCO ----- Points ----- eoi Date of Effect ----- Invitation on *
AuzLover ------- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 6, 2014 --------------- ?
zoyakhan ------ 261313 -------- 65 -------- Feb 7, 2014 ---------------- ?
visitkangaroos-- 261313(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
rsp --------------- 261313 ------------- 65 ------------------- Feb 8, 2014 ---------------- ?
amitt78 -------- 261312(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?

karnavidyut---- 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?

Ausexpat009------ 2613xx(189) --------- 65 -------- Jan 30, 2014 ---------------- ?


----------



## prabhuranjan

AuzLover said:


> Can we create a list if eoi submitted members?
> 
> User ----------- ANZSCO ----- Points ----- eoi Date of Effect ----- Invitation on
> AuzLover ------- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 6, 2014 --------------- ?
> zoyakhan ------ 261313 -------- 65 -------- Feb 7, 2014 ---------------- ?
> visitkangaroos-- 261313(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
> rsp --------------- 261313 ------------- 65 ------------------- Feb 8, 2014 ---------------- ?
> amitt78 -------- 261312(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
> 
> karnavidyut---- 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
> engineer1------ 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
> 
> Ausexpat009------ 2613xx(189) --------- 65 -------- Jan 30, 2014 ---------------- ?


Prabhuranjan------ 261312(189)---- 65 ----- 
Jan 31 2014 10.00am ?

Visa189|261312 Dev.Prog|IELTS 7.5 |ACS:21Oct - Jan16|EOI: Jan31|Invite: !?|Lodge!?|PCC:!?|MED:!?|CO:!?|GRANT:!?
Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## AuzLover

*EOI status list*

*EOI status list*

*User ----------- ANZSCO ----- Points ----- eoi Date of Effect ----- Invitation on *
AuzLover ------- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 6, 2014 --------------- ?
zoyakhan ------ 261313 -------- 65 -------- Feb 7, 2014 ---------------- ?
visitkangaroos-- 261313(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
rsp --------------- 261313 ------------- 65 ------------------- Feb 8, 2014 ---------------- ?
amitt78 -------- 261312(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
Prabhuranjan------ 261312(189)---------- 65 -------------- Jan 30, 2014

karnavidyut---- 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?

Ausexpat009------ 2613xx(189) --------- 65 -------- Jan 30, 2014 ---------------- ?


----------



## prabhuranjan

I think some thing seriously went wrong in EOI system... Looks like we need to raise a ticket to DIBP. Asking if something wrong.

Visa189|261312 Dev.Prog|IELTS 7.5 |ACS:21Oct - Jan16|EOI: Jan31|Invite: !?|Lodge!?|PCC:!?|MED:!?|CO:!?|GRANT:!?
Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## maq_qatar

prabhuranjan said:


> I think some thing seriously went wrong in EOI system... Looks like we need to raise a ticket to DIBP. Asking if something wrong.
> 
> Visa189|261312 Dev.Prog|IELTS 7.5 |ACS:21Oct - Jan16|EOI: Jan31|Invite: !?|Lodge!?|PCC:!?|MED:!?|CO:!?|GRANT:!?
> Sent from my Nexus 5




I agree with you, as far as I remember from last round no one reported for 2613 invitation :hail:.


----------



## lvonline

*EOI status list*

*User ----------- ANZSCO ----- Points ----- eoi Date of Effect ----- Invitation on *
AuzLover ------- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 6, 2014 --------------- ?
zoyakhan ------ 261313 -------- 65 -------- Feb 7, 2014 ---------------- ?
visitkangaroos-- 261313(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
rsp --------------- 261313 ------------- 65 ------------------- Feb 8, 2014 ---------------- ?
amitt78 -------- 261312(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
Prabhuranjan------ 261312(189)---------- 65 -------------- Jan 30, 2014

karnavidyut---- 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?

Ausexpat009------ 2613xx(189) --------- 65 -------- Jan 30, 2014 ---------------- ?
lvonline------ 261313(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 5, 2014 ---------------- ?


----------



## maq_qatar

AuzLover said:


> I have 65 in 261313, no invitation yet





zoyakhan said:


> You should definitely file a report here: Support Centre » SkillSelect Support
> 
> this case is giving all the more reason so be skeptical about "IT system" of skillselect.


I think what zoya is saying correct.

Dear AuzLover: you have right to file a report and ask for the clarification


----------



## deepshi

lvonline said:


> EOI status list User ----------- ANZSCO ----- Points ----- eoi Date of Effect ----- Invitation on AuzLover ------- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 6, 2014 --------------- ? zoyakhan ------ 261313 -------- 65 -------- Feb 7, 2014 ---------------- ? visitkangaroos-- 261313(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ? rsp --------------- 261313 ------------- 65 ------------------- Feb 8, 2014 ---------------- ? amitt78 -------- 261312(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ? Prabhuranjan------ 261312(189)---------- 65 -------------- Jan 30, 2014 karnavidyut---- 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ? engineer1------ 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ? Ausexpat009------ 2613xx(189) --------- 65 -------- Jan 30, 2014 ---------------- ? lvonline------ 261313(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 5, 2014 ---------------- ?





lvonline said:


> EOI status list User ----------- ANZSCO ----- Points ----- eoi Date of Effect ----- Invitation on AuzLover ------- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 6, 2014 --------------- ? zoyakhan ------ 261313 -------- 65 -------- Feb 7, 2014 ---------------- ? visitkangaroos-- 261313(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ? rsp --------------- 261313 ------------- 65 ------------------- Feb 8, 2014 ---------------- ? amitt78 -------- 261312(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ? Prabhuranjan------ 261312(189)---------- 65 -------------- Jan 30, 2014 karnavidyut---- 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ? engineer1------ 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ? Ausexpat009------ 2613xx(189) --------- 65 -------- Jan 30, 2014 ---------------- ? lvonline------ 261313(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 5, 2014 ---------------- ?
> Deepshi------------ 261313(189) -------65-----
> ----feb 8, 2014---------- ???


----------



## in3deep

Must say I respect the patience n determination n strength that you guys have

Lodging assesment with ACS n waiting for the outcome which takes a few months which is quite honestly ridiculous ( accountants have a much higher number of applications but the results come back way faster)

And waiting for months for an invite caus of the limit on occupational ceiling while others with 60 get theirs

RESPECT! Hope you all get your dreams soon

:cheer2:


----------



## AuzLover

*User ----------- ANZSCO ----- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ----- Invitation on*
AuzLover ------- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 6, 2014 --------------- ?
zoyakhan ------ 261313 -------------- 65 -------- Feb 7, 2014 ---------------- ?
visitkangaroos-- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
rsp -------------- 261313 ------------- 65 ---------- Feb 8, 2014 ---------------- ?
Deepshi---------- 261313(189) -------65---------Feb 8, 2014-------------? 
lvonline--------- 261313(189) ---------- 65 -------- Feb 5, 2014 ---------------- ? 

amitt78 -------- 261312(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
Prabhuranjan---- 261312(189)--------- 65 ----------- Jan 30, 2014 -------------- ? 

karnavidyut---- 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?

Ausexpat009---- 2613xx(189) --------- 65 -------- Jan 30, 2014 ---------------- ?


----------



## AuzLover

maq_qatar said:


> I think what zoya is saying correct.
> 
> Dear AuzLover: you have right to file a report and ask for the clarification


Hello maq_qatar and zoyakhan,

As per your suggestion I have filed a complaint. I will let you know when I get the response


----------



## Ausexpat009

zoyakhan said:


> Could it be 30/01/2014 according to a non-Au time zone.
> Can he please confirm the date again by checking the pdf generated in the EOI system? Because if everything is correct then we have a situation her


Hi All,

Even I am not sure, I had asked this question in the forum and Sathiya replied back saying could be due to some suspended EOIs resumed their status and got picked up before me due to earlier 'Visa date of effect'. I submitted my EOI at 'Thursday, 30 January 2014 10:31 PM' Melbourne time, since it was just 3:30 hours difference between Feb 10th cut off, I was expecting an invite in this round and patiently waiting. I have now submitted am enquiry in the skillselect support center. I will let this forum know the outcome as soon as I get a reply from them.

Adding my details below as a signature.


----------



## maq_qatar

Ausexpat009 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Even I am not sure, I had asked this question in the forum and Sathiya replied back saying could be due to some suspended EOIs resumed their status and got picked up before me due to earlier 'Visa date of effect'. I submitted my EOI at 'Thursday, 30 January 2014 10:31 PM' Melbourne time, since it was just 3:30 hours difference between Feb 10th cut off, I was expecting an invite in this round and patiently waiting. I have now submitted am enquiry in the skillselect support center. I will let this forum know the outcome as soon as I get a reply from them.
> 
> Adding my details below as a signature.


Good mate, let us know once they reply

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## rohit1_sharma

It seems that everyone in 263111 code got invites even with 60 points.


----------



## irrara

May be this is because the quota for round was taken by 190 visa applicants? I mean, 189 and 190 visa applicants share the same ceiling (total and round).


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Maybe. I have seen in Signature of many people that they submitted EOI in 2013 with 65 points for 2613 code and still waiting for Invite.

Let's hope they get the invites soon.


----------



## dawn_ch

AuzLover said:


> Hello maq_qatar and zoyakhan,
> 
> As per your suggestion I have filed a complaint. I will let you know when I get the response


It seems that the 70 era has come for 2613!
Good luck!


----------



## dawn_ch

rohit1_sharma said:


> Maybe. I have seen in Signature of many people that they submitted EOI in 2013 with 65 points for 2613 code and still waiting for Invite.
> 
> Let's hope they get the invites soon.


It can't be true as the offical cut-off date of 2613 is Jan 31st 2013 and the miminum point test score is 65, which means all applicants who have a 65 score and have submitted EOI before that date should all have been invited


----------



## rohit1_sharma

But a lot of people on this thread have been talking about it already that they haven't got the invite.

You might wanna read some previous posts from last 1 week.


----------



## ushaaarunb1

I am a 70 point holder skill occupation code 26313 (Software engineer). I have still not received the invitation yet. I am little worried now. I submitted it on 16FEb.

Can somebody throw some light as to what is the criteria to get invited here.

Regards,
Lakshmi


----------



## ushaaarunb1

Is the invitations for the day over or one could still expect to receive the invitation.

Regards,
Lakshmi


----------



## prabhuranjan

ushaaarunb1 said:


> I am a 70 point holder skill occupation code 26313 (Software engineer). I have still not received the invitation yet. I am little worried now. I submitted it on 16FEb.
> 
> Can somebody throw some light as it what is the criteria to get invited here.
> 
> Regards,
> Lakshmi


I am now sure that something is seriously wrong with EOI system... Definitely I am expecting a positive reply from DIBP regarding the complaint which was raised by our peer.

Let us wait patiently with positive energy.. We will all receive the invites soon. 

Best regards
Prabhu

Visa189|261312 Dev.Prog|IELTS 7.5 |ACS:21Oct - Jan16|EOI: Jan31|Invite: !?|Lodge!?|PCC:!?|MED:!?|CO:!?|GRANT:!?
Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## oz dude

ushaaarunb1 said:


> Is the invitations for the day over or one could still expect to receive the invitation.
> 
> Regards,
> Lakshmi


No lakshmi they dont close too soon u can expect invitations till the end of the day...ALL THE VERY BEST


----------



## oz dude

ushaaarunb1 said:


> I am a 70 point holder skill occupation code 26313 (Software engineer). I have still not received the invitation yet. I am little worried now. I submitted it on 16FEb.
> 
> Can somebody throw some light as to what is the criteria to get invited here.
> 
> Regards,
> Lakshmi


Dear lakshmi,

Its good to know that u have submitted with 70 points for 2613 occupation ceiling..but I think the delay in your invitation means there is something terribly wrong in the system which is known,

They have to give some invitations for 489 aswell not only 189 & 190 so probably this might have happened or in other way they might have closed to give invitations for 189and 190 and could have closed taking applications for 2613 though u have scored 70 points. Please dont get upset or come to wrong conclusions u will get invite...but depends on the department to b true have faith ..

Am waiting for my invitation for more than 4m0nths eventhough not many people would have applied( laboratory medical scientist) dont worry.


----------



## ccham

ushaaarunb1 said:


> Is the invitations for the day over or one could still expect to receive the invitation.
> 
> Regards,
> Lakshmi



oooops, then obviously there should be a critical error in EOI system or might be they did not sent the invitations for 2613 this round, however it's really strange.


----------



## eyyunni1985

AuzLover said:


> *EOI status list*
> 
> *User ----------- ANZSCO ----- Points ----- eoi Date of Effect ----- Invitation on *
> AuzLover ------- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 6, 2014 --------------- ?
> zoyakhan ------ 261313 -------- 65 -------- Feb 7, 2014 ---------------- ?
> visitkangaroos-- 261313(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
> rsp --------------- 261313 ------------- 65 ------------------- Feb 8, 2014 ---------------- ?
> amitt78 -------- 261312(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
> Prabhuranjan------ 261312(189)---------- 65 -------------- Jan 30, 2014
> 
> karnavidyut---- 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
> engineer1------ 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
> 
> Ausexpat009------ 2613xx(189) --------- 65 -------- Jan 30, 2014 ---------------- ?



Any updates on today's pick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ningerbabe

Hi, everyone. I've been following this thread for quite a while as an anxious 2613er with 60p EOI in last Oct. On 14 Feb I receviced my IELTS EoR result and was able to update my EOI to 70p. Luckily I got invited in this round (visa effective date 14 Feb 2014). So I guess maybe there are just too many 70p holders in this round, or, something is wrong with the DIBP system.
while I was proceeding my application earlier today, the system kept showing the following error message:
"We are currently experiencing a technical issue with our systems. You will not be able to proceed with this application at this time as this service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."
Well, long story short. Your anxiety strike a chord with me. When we are no longer able to change a situation, we are challenged to change ourselves. Work hard, something good will eventually happen~
Wish you all best of luck~


----------



## Mattooose

Guys,
Ninger babe got invitation with EOI date 14th Feb...
Lakshmi did not get invitation with EOI date 16th Feb..
Both are having 70 pts. 
So i think the cut off for this round is 70 points and the cut off date is somewhere between 14th and 16th..
Thanks, Mattooose


----------



## lvonline

rohit1_sharma said:


> But a lot of people on this thread have been talking about it already that they haven't got the invite.
> 
> You might wanna read some previous posts from last 1 week.


Pls don't be mistaken from my signature. Unable to edit from my mobile. 
I applied on aug 31st with 60 points. On feb5 my points increased to 65 due to my work experience. Many of us are waiting since 6 months. And now, people with 65 points are waiting over a month.


----------



## lvonline

Mattooose said:


> Guys,
> Ninger babe got invitation with EOI date 14th Feb...
> Lakshmi did not get invitation with EOI date 16th Feb..
> Both are having 70 pts.
> So i think the cut off for this round is 70 points and the cut off date is somewhere between 14th and 16th..
> Thanks, Mattooose


Now that shows there isn't a technical glitch as we all supposedly thought. It's just the sheer number of 70 pointers that has deprived us 65 and 60 pointers. Sad thing is 70 pointers of 16th feb are not cleared, which means there are plethora of 70 pointers and in next 2 weeks there might be more.
Thanks Ningerbabe for stepping in with comments of your invite that helped throw some light on what's going on . Congrats.


----------



## prabhuranjan

lvonline said:


> Now that shows there isn't a technical glitch as we all supposedly thought. It's just the sheer number of 70 pointers that has deprived us 65 and 60 pointers. Sad thing is 70 pointers of 16th feb are not clear, which means there are plethora of 70 pointers and in next 2 weeks there might be more.
> Thanks Ningerbabe for stepping in with comments of your invite that helped throw some light on what's going on . Congrats.


Yes. It makes sense. 
Let's wait for the report

Best regards
Prabhu

Visa189|261312 Dev.Prog|IELTS 7.5 |ACS:21Oct - Jan16|EOI: Jan31|Invite: !?|Lodge!?|PCC:!?|MED:!?|CO:!?|GRANT:!?
Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## AuzLover

*EOI status list*

Dears, please update the list if you are not in the list or if you got an invitation. We all are anxious to know 

*User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation*
AuzLover ------- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 6, 2014 --------------- ?
zoyakhan ------ 261313 -------------- 65 -------- Feb 7, 2014 ---------------- ?
visitkangaroos-- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
rsp -------------- 261313 ------------- 65 ---------- Feb 8, 2014 ---------------- ?
Deepshi---------- 261313(189) -------65---------Feb 8, 2014-------------?
lvonline--------- 261313(189) ---------- 65 -------- Feb 5, 2014 ---------------- ?
ushaaarunb1--- 261313(189) ---------- 70 -------- Feb 16, 2014 ---------------- ?

amitt78 -------- 261312(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
Prabhuranjan---- 261312(189)--------- 65 ----------- Jan 31, 2014 -------------- ?

karnavidyut---- 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?

Ausexpat009---- 2613xx(189) --------- 65 -------- Jan 30, 2014 ---------------- ?


----------



## Sam2304

prabhuranjan said:


> Yes. It makes sense.
> Let's wait for the report
> 
> Best regards
> Prabhu
> 
> Visa189|261312 Dev.Prog|IELTS 7.5 |ACS:21Oct - Jan16|EOI: Jan31|Invite: !?|Lodge!?|PCC:!?|MED:!?|CO:!?|GRANT:!?
> Sent from my Nexus 5


Maybe its more 70 pointers as we have just 86 invitations being sent out


----------



## Rizwan125

*Any 489 EOI applicant*

Anyone got invite with 60 points 489 visa sub-class?????

Finally again 65 pointers are getting invited regarding specifically 489 sub-class-----

I was only 5 hours behind regarding invitation as per previous result

Any Expert opinion

233512-Mechanical Engineer


----------



## dawn_ch

Sam2304 said:


> Maybe its more 70 pointers as we have just 86 invitations being sent out


how come so many 70ers suddenly come out at the same time?


----------



## Saradha_J

AuzLover said:


> Dears, please update the list if you are not in the list or if you got an invitation. We all are anxious to know
> 
> User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation
> AuzLover ------- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 6, 2014 --------------- ?
> zoyakhan ------ 261313 -------------- 65 -------- Feb 7, 2014 ---------------- ?
> visitkangaroos-- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
> rsp -------------- 261313 ------------- 65 ---------- Feb 8, 2014 ---------------- ?
> Deepshi---------- 261313(189) -------65---------Feb 8, 2014-------------?
> lvonline--------- 261313(189) ---------- 65 -------- Feb 5, 2014 ---------------- ?
> ushaaarunb1--- 261313(189) ---------- 70 -------- Feb 16, 2014 ---------------- ?
> 
> amitt78 -------- 261312(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
> Prabhuranjan---- 261312(189)--------- 65 ----------- Jan 31, 2014 -------------- ?
> 
> karnavidyut---- 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
> engineer1------ 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
> 
> Ausexpat009---- 2613xx(189) --------- 65 -------- Jan 30, 2014 ---------------- ?


Dear AuzLover
Please update my details too

Saradha_J ---- 261312(189) -------- 60 -------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------?

I see a lot of 65 pointers still waiting. And 60 pointers waiting since 20 august. I believe there would be no invite for me at least until July. I'm starting to doubt if I would receive even then. :'( 
My husband is the primary applicant. We did ACS assessment only for him. I guess we should've done for me too. that would've added 5 more points. I wonder if it's Worth the time and money to apply for my ACS now. I'm currently working as a software engineer with 8 years experience. Any thoughts seniors?


----------



## wana fly

Mattooose said:


> Guys,
> Ninger babe got invitation with EOI date 14th Feb...
> Lakshmi did not get invitation with EOI date 16th Feb..
> Both are having 70 pts.
> So i think the cut off for this round is 70 points and the cut off date is somewhere between 14th and 16th..
> Thanks, Mattooose



Hey Friend,
nice piece of info. Thanks for that. Also, I can see from ur signature that u have submitted EOI with 60 points long before. Why didn't u try appearing IELTS again n score 8 in all sections? That would have given u another 10 points making ur tally to 70 & would have got a invite too..... ppl with 65 have not yet received invites... so it looks real tough for ppl with 60 points....


----------



## wana fly

Saradha_J said:


> Dear AuzLover
> Please update my details too
> 
> Saradha_J ---- 261312(189) -------- 60 -------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------?
> 
> I see a lot of 65 pointers still waiting. And 60 pointers waiting since 20 august. I believe there would be no invite for me at least until July. I'm starting to doubt if I would receive even then. :'(
> My husband is the primary applicant. We did ACS assessment only for him. I guess we should've done for me too. that would've added 5 more points. I wonder if it's Worth the time and money to apply for my ACS now. I'm currently working as a software engineer with 8 years experience. Any thoughts seniors?



Hello,
You can always get urself assessed from ACS. If you get it +ve with at least 3 yrs of exp. u'll be able to add 5 points for ur partner.... BUT ACS IS VERY SLOW THESE DAYS.... THEY ARE TAKING 3 MONTHS (12 WEEKS) OR MORE..... also the fact that ppl with 65 points are waiting for invite since a long time.... so u can go for a ACS & in the mean time, y dont u or ur partner try to go for 1 IELTS attempt to score 8 band.... it will give u 10 additional points n a visa invite hopefully....


----------



## AuzLover

*User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation*
Saradha_J ------ 261312(189) -------- 60 -------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------?
AuzLover ------- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 6, 2014 --------------- ?
zoyakhan ------ 261313 -------------- 65 -------- Feb 7, 2014 ---------------- ?
visitkangaroos-- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
rsp -------------- 261313 ------------- 65 ---------- Feb 8, 2014 ---------------- ?
Deepshi---------- 261313(189) --------65----------Feb 8, 2014---------------?
lvonline--------- 261313(189) ---------- 65 -------- Feb 5, 2014 ---------------- ?
ushaaarunb1--- 261313(189) ---------- 70 -------- Feb 16, 2014 ---------------- ?

amitt78 -------- 261312(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
Prabhuranjan---- 261312(189)--------- 65 ----------- Jan 31, 2014 -------------- ?

karnavidyut---- 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?

Ausexpat009---- 2613xx(189) --------- 65 -------- Jan 30, 2014 ---------------- ?


----------



## AuzLover

Saradha_J said:


> Dear AuzLover
> Please update my details too
> 
> Saradha_J ---- 261312(189) -------- 60 -------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------?
> 
> I see a lot of 65 pointers still waiting. And 60 pointers waiting since 20 august. I believe there would be no invite for me at least until July. I'm starting to doubt if I would receive even then. :'(
> My husband is the primary applicant. We did ACS assessment only for him. I guess we should've done for me too. that would've added 5 more points. I wonder if it's Worth the time and money to apply for my ACS now. I'm currently working as a software engineer with 8 years experience. Any thoughts seniors?


Hello Saradha_J,
I have added you to the list. Its better to go for your spouses skill assessment and grab 5more points. Current situation tells that 60pointers should definitely need to wait, even 65pointers are not invited. Go for skill assessment asap as ACS takes 3months to get it done
Thanks
AuzLover


----------



## ningerbabe

The system is working now.I guess anyone still do not see status update need to wait until next round. 
I can totally understand you guys feeling. None of us would imagine even 70p was not all invited. My theory is, in the past, RCG(recent college graduate)'s applications are spread through nearly a year while nowadays, I bet they all applied before Jan.14 and work really hard to increase their points. I don't know how long it will last but after they all pass, I think the line will move even faster.
Again, good luck to you all.



lvonline said:


> Now that shows there isn't a technical glitch as we all supposedly thought. It's just the sheer number of 70 pointers that has deprived us 65 and 60 pointers. Sad thing is 70 pointers of 16th feb are not cleared, which means there are plethora of 70 pointers and in next 2 weeks there might be more.
> Thanks Ningerbabe for stepping in with comments of your invite that helped throw some light on what's going on . Congrats.


----------



## lvonline

ningerbabe said:


> The system is working now.I guess anyone still do not see status update need to wait until next round.
> I can totally understand you guys feeling. None of us would imagine even 70p was not all invited. My theory is, in the past, RCG(recent college graduate)'s applications are spread through nearly a year while nowadays, I bet they all applied before Jan.14 and work really hard to increase their points. I don't know how long it will last but after they all pass, I think the line will move even faster.
> Again, good luck to you all.


Ningerbabe, your very FIRST post was very very helpful to all of us in analyzing the situation .


----------



## eyyunni1985

AuzLover said:


> *EOI status list*
> 
> *User ----------- ANZSCO ----- Points ----- eoi Date of Effect ----- Invitation on *
> AuzLover ------- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 6, 2014 --------------- ?
> zoyakhan ------ 261313 -------- 65 -------- Feb 7, 2014 ---------------- ?
> visitkangaroos-- 261313(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
> rsp --------------- 261313 ------------- 65 ------------------- Feb 8, 2014 ---------------- ?
> amitt78 -------- 261312(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
> Prabhuranjan------ 261312(189)---------- 65 -------------- Jan 30, 2014
> 
> karnavidyut---- 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
> engineer1------ 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
> 
> Ausexpat009------ 2613xx(189) --------- 65 -------- Jan 30, 2014 ---------------- ?


I am not a 65 pointer, nevertheless.. 
Santhosh 261311(189) ---------- 60 ----------- Feb 10,2014 ------------?


----------



## sumit269

Still no invite :-( frustrating !!!

ACS - 261313. EOI submitted - 21 Aug 2013. 60 points. Awaiting invitation.


----------



## kavith

I think if they can bring a ranking system, That will avoid confusions.


----------



## AuzLover

*EOI status list*

_*List Updated*_
*User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation*
sumit269-------- 261313(xxx) ------- 60 --------Aug 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
Saradha_J ------ 261312(189) -------- 60 -------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------?
AuzLover ------- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 6, 2014 --------------- ?
zoyakhan ------ 261313(xxx) --------- 65 -------- Feb 7, 2014 ---------------- ?
visitkangaroos-- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 --------------- ?
rsp -------------- 261313(xxx) -------- 65 ---------- Feb 8, 2014 ---------------- ?
Deepshi---------- 261313(189) --------65----------Feb 8, 2014-----------------?
lvonline--------- 261313(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 5, 2014 ---------------- ?
ushaaarunb1--- 261313(189) ---------- 70 -------- Feb 16, 2014 --------------- ?

amitt78 -------- 261312(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
Prabhuranjan---- 261312(189)--------- 65 ----------- Jan 31, 2014 ------------ ?

Santhosh -------261311(189) --------- 60 ----------- Feb 10,2014 ------------? 
karnavidyut---- 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Jan 30, 2014 --------------- ?


----------



## Badri

Hi All,

I am new to this forum, I had submitted my eoi on 18 jan 2014 with 60 point and i am an Electronics engineer 2334. I did not get invitation yet, my question to seniors here is, i have only band 6 in ielts, is it because of that i m not getting invited? it been almost 3 round of invitation since i submitted. What could b the reason for not getting invited?


----------



## Mattooose

wana fly said:


> Hey Friend,
> nice piece of info. Thanks for that. Also, I can see from ur signature that u have submitted EOI with 60 points long before. Why didn't u try appearing IELTS again n score 8 in all sections? That would have given u another 10 points making ur tally to 70 & would have got a invite too..... ppl with 65 have not yet received invites... so it looks real tough for ppl with 60 points....


Yes Bro,
I am pondering about this idea now. 
I will wait for 2 more rounds of invitation and then decide...
What pulls me back is that I need to put this effort just to get 8 bands in IELTS. This effort is completely useless in the future. I would prefer to put that effort to prepare for interviews later on...
By the way, how tough or easy is it to get 8 in IELTS ?

Thanks,
mattooose


----------



## jre05

Mattooose said:


> Yes Bro,
> I am pondering about this idea now.
> I will wait for 2 more rounds of invitation and then decide...
> What pulls me back is that I need to put this effort just to get 8 bands in IELTS. This effort is completely useless in the future. I would prefer to put that effort to prepare for interviews later on...
> By the way, how tough or easy is it to get 8 in IELTS ?
> 
> Thanks,
> mattooose


Hi mattooose, my long time friend, how are you sweet matoose:mullet:


----------



## AuzLover

Badri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum, I had submitted my eoi on 18 jan 2014 with 60 point and i am an Electronics engineer 2334. I did not get invitation yet, my question to seniors here is, i have only band 6 in ielts, is it because of that i m not getting invited? it been almost 3 round of invitation since i submitted. What could b the reason for not getting invited?


Invitation is based on points, try to improve your IELTS score to atleast 7, so that you can add 10more points. 70 point is a pretty high score to improve the chances of getting invited


----------



## Badri

Thanks AuzLover


----------



## VChiri

Badri said:


> Hi All, I am new to this forum, I had submitted my eoi on 18 jan 2014 with 60 point and i am an Electronics engineer 2334. I did not get invitation yet, my question to seniors here is, i have only band 6 in ielts, is it because of that i m not getting invited? it been almost 3 round of invitation since i submitted. What could b the reason for not getting invited?


Hi Badri

So the competition for 2334 electronics engineering is a bit tough with the pro rata in place currently the cut of marks are for 65points. The last cut off date for 60pointers was 
2334	Electronics Engineers	60	28/5/2013 1.23 pm


Please have a look at the reports on this link and assess the trend for 2334 under the flagged occupations. http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/

You may have to wait a couple more rounds unless you find a way to increase your points and increase your chances of getting invited sooner.


----------



## Badri

Thanks VChiri  I will try to improve my points


----------



## in3deep

oz dude said:


> Dear lakshmi,
> 
> Its good to know that u have submitted with 70 points for 2613 occupation ceiling..but I think the delay in your invitation means there is something terribly wrong in the system which is known,
> 
> They have to give some invitations for 489 aswell not only 189 & 190 so probably this might have happened or in other way they might have closed to give invitations for 189and 190 and could have closed taking applications for 2613 though u have scored 70 points. Please dont get upset or come to wrong conclusions u will get invite...but depends on the department to b true have faith ..
> 
> *Am waiting for my invitation for more than 4m0nths eventhough not many people would have applied( laboratory medical scientist)* dont worry.


wtf is this?



4 months waiting for a occupation which has filled 59/1260 slots?


----------



## anish13

Guys,

Got my ACS positive assessment today.one small question.. they say after september 2009 i need to consider my work experience. so i have to take it from oct 1st or sept 1st.

I am planning to submit my EOI today. So any help will be appreciated.


----------



## lvonline

anish13 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my ACS positive assessment today.one small question.. they say after september 2009 i need to consider my work experience. so i have to take it from oct 1st or sept 1st.
> 
> I am planning to submit my EOI today. So any help will be appreciated.


Congrats on your ACS!! You have to consider from Oct 1st 2009.
From your signature, I see that you have attempted IELTS again inspite of getting over 7 in all sections. Were you trying for an 8 in each section?


----------



## jaideepf1407

oz dude said:


> Dear lakshmi, Its good to know that u have submitted with 70 points for 2613 occupation ceiling..but I think the delay in your invitation means there is something terribly wrong in the system which is known, They have to give some invitations for 489 aswell not only 189 & 190 so probably this might have happened or in other way they might have closed to give invitations for 189and 190 and could have closed taking applications for 2613 though u have scored 70 points. Please dont get upset or come to wrong conclusions u will get invite...but depends on the department to b true have faith .. Am waiting for my invitation for more than 4m0nths eventhough not many people would have applied( laboratory medical scientist) dont worry.


OZ Dude
Have you applied for 190 or 189..
What is ur points score?
If 60 points and 189 then you Should have got your invite .present cutoff for 189 is 1st Feb if not in the 6 golden occupation
Please provide your signature

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## anish13

lvonline said:


> Congrats on your ACS!! You have to consider from Oct 1st 2009.
> From your signature, I see that you have attempted IELTS again inspite of getting over 7 in all sections. Were you trying for an 8 in each section?


Thanks Ivonline. yes. i wanted to crack the 8 is all modules.. the first time i had not prepared and seeing the long queue period, i thought if i prepare the secodn time, i ll manage a 8.. but didnt happen.. thats ok.. i ll try it again


----------



## dawn_ch

anish13 said:


> Thanks Ivonline. yes. i wanted to crack the 8 is all modules.. the first time i had not prepared and seeing the long queue period, i thought if i prepare the secodn time, i ll manage a 8.. but didnt happen.. thats ok.. i ll try it again


This is an ambitious plan!


----------



## visitkangaroos

What I don't get is how come Ausexpat009 with 65 pts and visa date of effect as 30 Jan 2014 10 am/pm (am-pm Not sure and doesn't matter as well) Melbourne time has not got the invite even when the 10th Feb report has cutoff as 31 Jan 2014 2 am for 2613.
The simple logic is you should get the invite if your points are same as cutoff points and your date of effect is less than that of cut off date.


----------



## pappu123

anish13 said:


> Thanks Ivonline. yes. i wanted to crack the 8 is all modules.. the first time i had not prepared and seeing the long queue period, i thought if i prepare the secodn time, i ll manage a 8.. but didnt happen.. thats ok.. i ll try it again


Hi Anish, 

Good Spirit. Keep it up. 
I just wanted to know one thing. I have 7 band in each module. 

If I will try again and unfortunately will get below 7 in any module then which score will be considered.


----------



## in3deep

pappu123 said:


> Hi Anish,
> 
> Good Spirit. Keep it up.
> I just wanted to know one thing. I have 7 band in each module.
> 
> If I will try again and unfortunately will get below 7 in any module then which score will be considered.


u decide which test result u want to use baesed on whihc test report you submit


----------



## nonee17

Is that mandatory to send Police certificates and Medical reports while submitting documents to after invitation ?


----------



## rsp

_*List Updated*_
*User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation*
sumit269-------- 261313(xxx) ------- 60 --------Aug 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
Saradha_J ------ 261312(189) -------- 60 -------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------?
AuzLover ------- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 6, 2014 --------------- ?
zoyakhan ------ 261313(xxx) --------- 65 -------- Feb 7, 2014 ---------------- ?
visitkangaroos-- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 --------------- ?
rsp -------------- 261313(189) -------- 65 ---------- Feb 8, 2014 ---------------- ?
Deepshi---------- 261313(189) --------65----------Feb 8, 2014-----------------?
lvonline--------- 261313(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 5, 2014 ---------------- ?
ushaaarunb1--- 261313(189) ---------- 70 -------- Feb 16, 2014 --------------- ?

amitt78 -------- 261312(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
Prabhuranjan---- 261312(189)--------- 65 ----------- Jan 31, 2014 ------------ ?

Santhosh -------261311(189) --------- 60 ----------- Feb 10,2014 ------------? 
karnavidyut---- 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Jan 30, 2014 --------------- ?


----------



## pappu123

in3deep said:


> u decide which test result u want to use baesed on whihc test report you submit


Thanks Deep. They should not use the latest report from the center which will have the less score.


----------



## HighNoon

pappu123 said:


> Thanks Deep. They should not use the latest report from the center which will have the less score.


You can use any of your results sheet, as long as it is within the 3 year validity period.


----------



## anish13

pappu123 said:


> Hi Anish,
> 
> Good Spirit. Keep it up.
> I just wanted to know one thing. I have 7 band in each module.
> 
> If I will try again and unfortunately will get below 7 in any module then which score will be considered.


they will use the TRF number of the report based on what you have mentioneD in your EOI. Doesnt matter how many you have given before or after. Even though i think DIAC will have access to all your reports. Nevertheless, they will use the one which you have mentioned


----------



## eyyunni1985

rsp said:


> _*List Updated*_
> *User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation*
> sumit269-------- 261313(xxx) ------- 60 --------Aug 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Saradha_J ------ 261312(189) -------- 60 -------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------?
> AuzLover ------- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 6, 2014 --------------- ?
> zoyakhan ------ 261313(xxx) --------- 65 -------- Feb 7, 2014 ---------------- ?
> visitkangaroos-- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 --------------- ?
> rsp -------------- 261313(189) -------- 65 ---------- Feb 8, 2014 ---------------- ?
> Deepshi---------- 261313(189) --------65----------Feb 8, 2014-----------------?
> lvonline--------- 261313(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 5, 2014 ---------------- ?
> ushaaarunb1--- 261313(189) ---------- 70 -------- Feb 16, 2014 --------------- ?
> 
> amitt78 -------- 261312(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
> Prabhuranjan---- 261312(189)--------- 65 ----------- Jan 31, 2014 ------------ ?
> 
> Santhosh -------261311(189) --------- 60 ----------- Feb 10,2014 ------------?
> karnavidyut---- 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
> engineer1------ 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
> Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Jan 30, 2014 --------------- ?


Did anyone get invited from above....Please update


----------



## lvonline

nonee17 said:


> Is that mandatory to send Police certificates and Medical reports while submitting documents to after invitation ?


After you are invited, you have to fill in the form, pay fees, submit the form, attach all documents. Then you have sufficient time to submit PCC and medicals till the day when CO is allocated. Even if you don't submit, you can submit after CO asks for these 'mandatory' docs.


----------



## lvonline

eyyunni1985 said:


> Did anyone get invited from above....Please update


Mate, none of them got invite. In fact none from this forum, except Ningerbabe who was kind enough to step into this forum to update that he was invited.

It's the list that we prepared to keep track of things. Apparently, 70 pointers are invited upto 14th/15th Feb. Because one of our member with 70 points who applied on 16th Feb didn't get an invite.


----------



## amitt78

eyyunni1985 said:


> Did anyone get invited from above....Please update


I my be repeating myself..but just checked the report from 10 Feb result..

*Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut-offs for occupations in the 10 February 2014 invitation round *
Occupation ID Description Points Visa date of effect
2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 75 27/1/2014 10.16 pm
2334 Electronics Engineers 65 13/1/2014 2.27 pm
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 80 31/1/2014 2.58 pm
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 70 30/1/2014 5.14 pm
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 65 31/1/2014 2.02 am
2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 70 8/2/2014 9.31 am

It seems only people with 70 points in 2613 got invite in 24th Feb round, too many application with point 70


----------



## anish13

Guys, 

Submitted my EOI under 261311 for 60 points just 2 minutes back. :clap2: .. Now i have another long wait like the stalwarts here who have been waiting for a really long time. Hats off to your patience. :yo:Hope a lot of it rubs off because i will need it.

Thanks
Anish


----------



## in3deep

anish13 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Submitted my EOI under 261311 for 60 points just 2 minutes back. :clap2: .. Now i have another long wait like the stalwarts here who have been waiting for a really long time. Hats off to your patience. :yo:Hope a lot of it rubs off because i will need it.
> 
> Thanks
> Anish


suggest u work on increasing your ielts at the same time buddy... joining with 60 points at this time means a long wait


----------



## anish13

in3deep said:


> suggest u work on increasing your ielts at the same time buddy... joining with 60 points at this time means a long wait


Yes.. doing that right away. Booking an ielts slot now. third time lucky maybe to get a 8 in each module.


----------



## nonee17

lvonline said:


> After you are invited, you have to fill in the form, pay fees, submit the form, attach all documents. Then you have sufficient time to submit PCC and medicals till the day when CO is allocated. Even if you don't submit, you can submit after CO asks for these 'mandatory' docs.


Thanks Ivonline, paying the fee means we will pay the visa fee ?

is it possible to pay my fee at first and then I can pay for my family later..?


----------



## jiser911

Since only a couple of days of 70 pointers are invited there are either suddenly many people having 75 or more points which is quite weird, especially we don't see this with the other occupations. Another possibility is that only a scarce amount of people have been invited which however contradicts with diac's policy of inviting a fixed number of people pro rata. Last possibility is a large amount of bogus eoi's having high points.


----------



## wolverine_349

List Updated
User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation
sumit269-------- 261313(xxx) ------- 60 --------Aug 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
Saradha_J ------ 261312(189) -------- 60 -------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------?
AuzLover ------- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 6, 2014 --------------- ?
zoyakhan ------ 261313(xxx) --------- 65 -------- Feb 7, 2014 ---------------- ?
visitkangaroos-- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 --------------- ?
rsp -------------- 261313(189) -------- 65 ---------- Feb 8, 2014 ---------------- ?
Deepshi---------- 261313(189) --------65----------Feb 8, 2014-----------------?
lvonline--------- 261313(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 5, 2014 ---------------- ?
ushaaarunb1--- 261313(189) ---------- 70 -------- Feb 16, 2014 --------------- ?

amitt78 -------- 261312(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
Prabhuranjan---- 261312(189)--------- 65 ----------- Jan 31, 2014 ------------ ?

Santhosh -------261311(189) --------- 60 ----------- Feb 10,2014 ------------?
karnavidyut---- 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Jan 30, 2014 --------------- ?
Wolverine_349---261313(189)----------65----------Feb 11,2014----------------?

Added myself to this list


----------



## emerald89

Based on 10 Feb report, 2334 cut off point is 65. 



Badri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum, I had submitted my eoi on 18 jan 2014 with 60 point and i am an Electronics engineer 2334. I did not get invitation yet, my question to seniors here is, i have only band 6 in ielts, is it because of that i m not getting invited? it been almost 3 round of invitation since i submitted. What could b the reason for not getting invited?


----------



## emerald89

If I were you, I would have gone for ACS assessment for myself already. With that you will have better chance when July comes. With state sponsorship, you can even score 70. 



Saradha_J said:


> Dear AuzLover
> Please update my details too
> 
> Saradha_J ---- 261312(189) -------- 60 -------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------?
> 
> I see a lot of 65 pointers still waiting. And 60 pointers waiting since 20 august. I believe there would be no invite for me at least until July. I'm starting to doubt if I would receive even then. :'(
> My husband is the primary applicant. We did ACS assessment only for him. I guess we should've done for me too. that would've added 5 more points. I wonder if it's Worth the time and money to apply for my ACS now. I'm currently working as a software engineer with 8 years experience. Any thoughts seniors?


----------



## Mattooose

Hi Ningerbabe, Lakshmi,
I am keen to know your points split if you dont mind.
I want to understand how there is a sudden surge of 70 and 70 + points...
Is 8 Band in IELTS is the main culprit or is it something else ?

Thanks,
Mattooose


----------



## Clever

wolverine_349 said:


> List Updated
> User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation
> sumit269-------- 261313(xxx) ------- 60 --------Aug 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Saradha_J ------ 261312(189) -------- 60 -------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------?
> AuzLover ------- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 6, 2014 --------------- ?
> zoyakhan ------ 261313(xxx) --------- 65 -------- Feb 7, 2014 ---------------- ?
> visitkangaroos-- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 --------------- ?
> rsp -------------- 261313(189) -------- 65 ---------- Feb 8, 2014 ---------------- ?
> Deepshi---------- 261313(189) --------65----------Feb 8, 2014-----------------?
> lvonline--------- 261313(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 5, 2014 ---------------- ?
> ushaaarunb1--- 261313(189) ---------- 70 -------- Feb 16, 2014 --------------- ?
> 
> amitt78 -------- 261312(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
> Prabhuranjan---- 261312(189)--------- 65 ----------- Jan 31, 2014 ------------ ?
> 
> Santhosh -------261311(189) --------- 60 ----------- Feb 10,2014 ------------?
> karnavidyut---- 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
> engineer1------ 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
> Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Jan 30, 2014 --------------- ?
> Wolverine_349---261313(189)----------65----------Feb 11,2014----------------?
> 
> Added myself to this list


Please add me also there
Clever ----------261313(189)---------60---------Nov 27,2013----------?


----------



## santhossh

Clever said:


> Please add me also there
> Clever ----------261313(189)---------60---------Nov 27,2013----------?



Hi Guys,

Please add me in the list as well....

Santhosh P ----------261311(189)---------60---------Nov 12,2013 4.02 PM----------?[/QUOTE]


Thanks 
Santhosh


----------



## AuzLover

*EOI status list*

Updated
*User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation*
Clever -----------261313(189)---------60---------Nov 27,2013----------------? 
sumit269-------- 261313(xxx) ------- 60 --------Aug 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
Saradha_J ------ 261312(189) -------- 60 -------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------?
AuzLover ------- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 6, 2014 --------------- ?
zoyakhan ------ 261313(xxx) --------- 65 -------- Feb 7, 2014 ---------------- ?
visitkangaroos-- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 --------------- ?
rsp -------------- 261313(189) -------- 65 ---------- Feb 8, 2014 ---------------- ?
Deepshi---------- 261313(189) --------65----------Feb 8, 2014-----------------?
lvonline--------- 261313(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 5, 2014 ---------------- ?
Wolverine_349---261313(189)----------65----------Feb 11,2014----------------?
ushaaarunb1--- 261313(189) ---------- 70 -------- Feb 16, 2014 --------------- ?

amitt78 -------- 261312(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
Prabhuranjan---- 261312(189)--------- 65 ----------- Jan 31, 2014 ------------ ?

anish13----------261311(189)----------60---------Feb 24,2014 -----------------?
santhossh-------261311(189)----------60---------Nov 12,2013 -----------------?
Santhosh -------261311(189) --------- 60 --------- Feb 10,2014 ---------------?
karnavidyut---- 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Jan 30, 2014 --------------- ?

*So when is the next day of invitation? Is it March 3?*


----------



## AuzLover

santhossh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please add me in the list as well....
> 
> Santhosh P ----------261311(189)---------60---------Nov 12,2013 4.02 PM----------?



Thanks 
Santhosh[/QUOTE]

ok, Added you in the list


----------



## AuzLover

Clever said:


> Please add me also there
> Clever ----------261313(189)---------60---------Nov 27,2013----------?


Clever, added you to the list


----------



## visitkangaroos

*Two separate EOIs for both husband and wife and both claiming partner points?*

Dear Seniors,

Next Month i.e. March 2014 my wife would be eligible to claim 70 points which will include my 5 partner points.

My question is can we have two separate EOI for me and my wife, and both of us claiming each other's partner points. This could result in a situation where both of us could get the invite.

I don't want to suspend or withdraw my EOI as my preference is to lodge the Visa application with me being the primary applicant and use my wife's EOI as the backup option.

The reason being that we have added my wife's experience of around 6 months where she was working as a Software Trainnee on a Stipend as a part of her MCA final semester.

Though ACS has assessed it +ve, but we don't have adequate evidences (like no payslips, no Form 16, and even the Bank statement the amount credited is quiet inconsistent - missing for a month, different numbers each month) and am afraid if DIAC could refuse this.

So can some one kindly confirm if I could lodge her EOI with 70 points keeping my EOI active with 65 points with both of us claiming 5 partner points?


----------



## Vasu G

AuzLover said:


> Updated
> *User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation*
> Clever -----------261313(189)---------60---------Nov 27,2013----------------?
> sumit269-------- 261313(xxx) ------- 60 --------Aug 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Saradha_J ------ 261312(189) -------- 60 -------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------?
> AuzLover ------- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 6, 2014 --------------- ?
> zoyakhan ------ 261313(xxx) --------- 65 -------- Feb 7, 2014 ---------------- ?
> visitkangaroos-- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 --------------- ?
> rsp -------------- 261313(189) -------- 65 ---------- Feb 8, 2014 ---------------- ?
> Deepshi---------- 261313(189) --------65----------Feb 8, 2014-----------------?
> lvonline--------- 261313(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 5, 2014 ---------------- ?
> Wolverine_349---261313(189)----------65----------Feb 11,2014----------------?
> ushaaarunb1--- 261313(189) ---------- 70 -------- Feb 16, 2014 --------------- ?
> 
> amitt78 -------- 261312(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
> Prabhuranjan---- 261312(189)--------- 65 ----------- Jan 31, 2014 ------------ ?
> 
> anish13----------261311(189)----------60---------Feb 24,2014 -----------------?
> santhossh-------261311(189)----------60---------Nov 12,2013 -----------------?
> Santhosh -------261311(189) --------- 60 --------- Feb 10,2014 ---------------?
> karnavidyut---- 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
> engineer1------ 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
> Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Jan 30, 2014 --------------- ?
> 
> *So when is the next day of invitation? Is it March 3?*


Nope !! it will be on March 10th (2nd Monday)


----------



## AuzLover

Vasu G said:


> Nope !! it will be on March 10th (2nd Monday)


Hi Vasu,

Please see below link
SkillSelect – SkillSelect

Announcement
Please note invitation rounds will be held on the second and fourth Monday of each month, rather than the first and third *for rest of the programme year*.

So it should be on first monday of march, right?


----------



## lvonline

nonee17 said:


> Thanks Ivonline, paying the fee means we will pay the visa fee ?
> 
> is it possible to pay my fee at first and then I can pay for my family later..?


Yes I meant paying Visa fees. Well, if you want to apply for you and your dependents, you have to pay outright. Eg: 7040 dollars for wife/husband and 2 kids under 18 years.
Alternatively, you can apply only for yourself and then you apply for your dependents at a later point of time after getting yourself a visa. This is not recommended though (however I am planning to pursue this option due to financial constraints)!!
Hope I answered your question.


----------



## Vasu G

AuzLover said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> Please see below link
> SkillSelect â€“ SkillSelect
> 
> Announcement
> Please note invitation rounds will be held on the second and fourth Monday of each month, rather than the first and third *for rest of the programme year*.
> 
> So it should be on first monday of march, right?


Please read the "Announcement" carefully. They clearly said "instead of 1st and 3rd , 2nd and 4th monday of every month invitation rounds will be held for rest of the year "

Hope you will get this time.


----------



## AuzLover

Vasu G said:


> Please read the "Announcement" carefully. They clearly said "instead of 1st and 3rd , 2nd and 4th monday of every month invitation rounds will be held for rest of the year "
> 
> Hope you will get this time.


hehe, I am still confused, "rather than the first and third for rest of the programme year", this is confusing me, anyway lets wait and see :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vasu G

AuzLover said:


> hehe, I am still confused, "rather than the first and third for rest of the programme year", this is confusing me, anyway lets wait and see :fingerscrossed:


Nothing to confuse here. Take an example for this Feb month invitations held on 10th (2nd Monday) and 24th (4th Monday). Same procedure follows for the rest of the year. _"rather than the first and third for rest of the programme year"_ This statement means that earlier they were inviting 1st and 3rd mondays. 

Anyways. Best of luck


----------



## kavith

AuzLover said:


> hehe, I am still confused, "rather than the first and third for rest of the programme year", this is confusing me, anyway lets wait and see :fingerscrossed:


Buddy, Before Jan it was 1st and 3rd Monday but from Jan it is 2nd and 4th Mon


----------



## rajesh331

Hello Guys...

Do we have any lucky ones here, who got their invitations in yesterday's round (24th Feb'14)....

Regards,

Rajesh


----------



## rajesh331

Hello Guys...

Do we have any lucky ones here, who got their invitations in yesterday's round (24th Feb'14)....

Regards,

Rajesh


----------



## rohit1_sharma

rajesh331 said:


> Hello Guys...
> 
> Do we have any lucky ones here, who got their invitations in yesterday's round (24th Feb'14)....
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Rajesh


Yes Rajesh, I got my invite on 24 Feb round and I know that there quite a few more who got it as well.


----------



## visitkangaroos

visitkangaroos said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Next Month i.e. March 2014 my wife would be eligible to claim 70 points which will include my 5 partner points.
> 
> My question is can we have two separate EOI for me and my wife, and both of us claiming each other's partner points. This could result in a situation where both of us could get the invite.
> 
> I don't want to suspend or withdraw my EOI as my preference is to lodge the Visa application with me being the primary applicant and use my wife's EOI as the backup option.
> 
> The reason being that we have added my wife's experience of around 6 months where she was working as a Software Trainnee on a Stipend as a part of her MCA final semester.
> 
> Though ACS has assessed it +ve, but we don't have adequate evidences (like no payslips, no Form 16, and even the Bank statement the amount credited is quiet inconsistent - missing for a month, different numbers each month) and am afraid if DIAC could refuse this.
> 
> So can some one kindly confirm if I could lodge her EOI with 70 points keeping my EOI active with 65 points with both of us claiming 5 partner points?


Can someone please reply to this. It has moved to the next page and chances are that this might get lost, so re-posting


----------



## lvonline

visitkangaroos said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Next Month i.e. March 2014 my wife would be eligible to claim 70 points which will include my 5 partner points.
> 
> My question is can we have two separate EOI for me and my wife, and both of us claiming each other's partner points. This could result in a situation where both of us could get the invite.
> 
> I don't want to suspend or withdraw my EOI as my preference is to lodge the Visa application with me being the primary applicant and use my wife's EOI as the backup option.
> 
> The reason being that we have added my wife's experience of around 6 months where she was working as a Software Trainnee on a Stipend as a part of her MCA final semester.
> 
> Though ACS has assessed it +ve, but we don't have adequate evidences (like no payslips, no Form 16, and even the Bank statement the amount credited is quiet inconsistent - missing for a month, different numbers each month) and am afraid if DIAC could refuse this.
> 
> So can some one kindly confirm if I could lodge her EOI with 70 points keeping my EOI active with 65 points with both of us claiming 5 partner points?


There is no harm in going for an EOI for her. Apparently, you and your wife stands a good chance of receiving an invite. As there is a minor risk in her application in the form of claiming experience while studying in tandem and with you having 65 points, personally I feel going with your application would be good. 

If I were in your place, I would have gone with both the EOI's. Then let the invite come, most likely spouse would get with 70 points. The invite holds good for 2 or 3months (not sure about exactly validity). Meanwhile, you may also get an invite with your 65 points. Then you can simply go ahead with yours. In worst case of not getting an invite by June, you may have to risk going ahead with your spouse invite. My 2 cents!!


----------



## eyyunni1985

rohit1_sharma said:


> Yes Rajesh, I got my invite on 24 Feb round and I know that there quite a few more who got it as well.


Congrats on your invite..But seniors, what is the criteria for EOI pickup? Dint understand


----------



## karnavidyut

eyyunni1985 said:


> Congrats on your invite..But seniors, what is the criteria for EOI pickup? Dint understand


The only criteria is points....Different occupation codes have different cut offs....
What part did you not understand?


----------



## jaideepf1407

karnavidyut said:


> The only criteria is points....Different occupation codes have different cut offs.... What part did you not understand?


Is there a chance that I may not get an invite even If I have 60 points and I do not belong to the 6 golden occupations.
My occupation ceiling is 36 out of 600.

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## wana fly

jaideepf1407 said:


> Is there a chance that I may not get an invite even If I have 60 points and I do not belong to the 6 golden occupations.
> My occupation ceiling is 36 out of 600.
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?



Hello,
Anyone whose occupation code is in SOL OR CSOL (i.e. 189 or 190) & has not met the ceiling for the year 13-14 should get the invite, provided that the applicant meets the points criteria & any state in AUS is nominating that occupation currently (i.e. occupation nomination status=open or limited & not closed).


----------



## Saradha_J

emerald89 said:


> If I were you, I would have gone for ACS assessment for myself already. With that you will have better chance when July comes. With state sponsorship, you can even score 70.


Thanks emarald89, wana fly and AuzLover for your suggestions. We have decided to apply for ACS assessment for me. I have started on the documentation. Meanwhile we realized that my husband will be completing 5 years as per ACS assessment in June. So that will add another 5 points. And I guess It will be early june when we receive my ACS assessment. With 70 points we should be good for getting invite in July 2014. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## anitagugnani

*Anyone got call on 24th feb with 60 points*

Hi All,

Has anyone with 60 points got a call in 24th february round?


----------



## visitkangaroos

visitkangaroos said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Next Month i.e. March 2014 my wife would be eligible to claim 70 points which will include my 5 partner points.
> 
> My question is can we have two separate EOI for me and my wife, and both of us claiming each other's partner points. This could result in a situation where both of us could get the invite.
> 
> I don't want to suspend or withdraw my EOI as my preference is to lodge the Visa application with me being the primary applicant and use my wife's EOI as the backup option.
> 
> The reason being that we have added my wife's experience of around 6 months where she was working as a Software Trainnee on a Stipend as a part of her MCA final semester.
> 
> Though ACS has assessed it +ve, but we don't have adequate evidences (like no payslips, no Form 16, and even the Bank statement the amount credited is quiet inconsistent - missing for a month, different numbers each month) and am afraid if DIAC could refuse this.
> 
> So can some one kindly confirm if I could lodge her EOI with 70 points keeping my EOI active with 65 points with both of us claiming 5 partner points?





lvonline said:


> There is no harm in going for an EOI for her. Apparently, you and your wife stands a good chance of receiving an invite. As there is a minor risk in her application in the form of claiming experience while studying in tandem and with you having 65 points, personally I feel going with your application would be good.
> 
> If I were in your place, I would have gone with both the EOI's. Then let the invite come, most likely spouse would get with 70 points. The invite holds good for 2 or 3months (not sure about exactly validity). Meanwhile, you may also get an invite with your 65 points. Then you can simply go ahead with yours. In worst case of not getting an invite by June, you may have to risk going ahead with your spouse invite. My 2 cents!!


Thanks for the reply. I wanted to confirm if lodging two EOIs in such a manner was illegal. As per you not, so I will lodge an EOI for my wife as well.

Also, say I go ahead with my wife's application for the situation I have described, if the CO is not convinced with her Software Trainee experience, will he deduct my 5 points or he will reject the application?


----------



## jollyjolly

Hi, Did anyone get invite for 190 Visa from Victoria after 24th February round for 2613 Code?


----------



## retro

Hello everyone.

Just a few EOI related questions that I seem to be stuck at. I'd really appreciate it if somebody could clear them up.

Education: 
I'm an ACCA member and have had my qualifications assessed by IPA as equivalent to a Bachelors degree. Some of the questions popping into my head are as follows:


- Should I state my educational qualification (ACCA) as equivalent to a Bachelors degree (Other) or a Bachelors degree (Business, IT etc.) because the IPA guys simply stated it as a Bachelors degree?

- Do I need to list all secondary and post secondary qualifications including any credits I received from the ACCA for prior learning? I mean do I start off with my GCE O AND A Levels?

- I have recently been awarded a Bachelors degree by Oxford Brookes University (UK) but including it would mean again getting it assessed and I don't think it'd help me in my points tally, so can I just skip it?

- Is it me or does the EOI form character limit really restrictive cos I can't even put in the full form of ACCA and the reference number provided by IPA?

Experience:

I have been working in the same department for more than a decade in one organization. Although I have had my designations changed (Officer -Internal Audit officer, Sr. Officer -Internal Audit, AVP, VP) but my core responsibilities have not altered a great deal. 

- Do I need to list down all the different designations (which would have similar responsibilities in the employer reference letter subsequently) or should I just put in a single entry with my latest designation for the entire time period?

- I understand my experience won't get me any points as I only have 1 year of post qualification experience but I still think the experience section should include all work experience - both pre and post qualification.

Apologies for the long post and would appreciate a quick response to get my EOI submission going.


----------



## Sam2304

Has anyone got their skills assessed from AIMS? What is the assessment timeline? N how can i apply for AIMS assessment?


----------



## oz dude

Sam2304 said:


> Has anyone got their skills assessed from AIMS? What is the assessment timeline? N how can i apply for AIMS assessment?


Hi sam,
Am a qualified medical laboratory scientist, you should apply with Welcome - Australian Institute of Medical Scientists it would take 40 t0 45 days..


----------



## lvonline

visitkangaroos said:


> Thanks for the reply. I wanted to confirm if lodging two EOIs in such a manner was illegal. As per you not, so I will lodge an EOI for my wife as well.
> 
> Also, say I go ahead with my wife's application for the situation I have described, if the CO is not convinced with her Software Trainee experience, will he deduct my 5 points or he will reject the application?


Depends on the CO. Few CO's were kind enough to let the points decrease and give grant. There was one case which was rejected as the points decreased. In your case, if ACS recognized the trainee experience, I don't see much of a harm. In any case, I believe you might get an invite before her's. So you need to just wait patiently for another 2/3 months and meanwhile, go ahead with both the EOI's.


----------



## lvonline

anitagugnani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone with 60 points got a call in 24th february round?


To get an answer for your vague question, please fill 'where' clause as below:
where occupationCode = XXXXXX

Occupation code is your ANZSCO code.


----------



## AuzLover

*EOI status list*

Just posting the list again as we might need to search for the list from old pages, anyone who havent added them may update the list
*User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation*
Clever -----------261313(189)---------60---------Nov 27,2013----------------?
sumit269-------- 261313(xxx) ------- 60 --------Aug 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
Saradha_J ------ 261312(189) -------- 60 -------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------?
AuzLover ------- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 6, 2014 --------------- ?
zoyakhan ------ 261313(xxx) --------- 65 -------- Feb 7, 2014 ---------------- ?
visitkangaroos-- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 --------------- ?
rsp -------------- 261313(189) -------- 65 ---------- Feb 8, 2014 ---------------- ?
Deepshi---------- 261313(189) --------65----------Feb 8, 2014-----------------?
lvonline--------- 261313(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 5, 2014 ---------------- ?
Wolverine_349---261313(189)----------65----------Feb 11,2014----------------?
ushaaarunb1--- 261313(189) ---------- 70 -------- Feb 16, 2014 --------------- ?

amitt78 -------- 261312(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
Prabhuranjan---- 261312(189)--------- 65 ----------- Jan 31, 2014 ------------ ?

anish13----------261311(189)----------60---------Feb 24,2014 -----------------?
santhossh-------261311(189)----------60---------Nov 12,2013 -----------------?
Santhosh -------261311(189) --------- 60 --------- Feb 10,2014 ---------------?
karnavidyut---- 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Jan 30, 2014 --------------- ?


----------



## gotstamped

hi guys,
just a question regarding submitting an EOI:

- both Analyst programmer (261311) and ICT Business analyst (261111) are both on the same SOL, correct?

i have been assessed as suitable for 261311, while my wife was assessed as suitable for 261111.
i just want to make sure that i can claim partner points for this.

TIA


----------



## visitkangaroos

gotstamped said:


> hi guys,
> just a question regarding submitting an EOI:
> 
> - both Analyst programmer (261311) and ICT Business analyst (261111) are both on the same SOL, correct?
> 
> i have been assessed as suitable for 261311, while my wife was assessed as suitable for 261111.
> i just want to make sure that i can claim partner points for this.
> 
> TIA


Yes both of them are on the SOL. You can check this link 

Skilled Occupations List (SOL)

And yes you will be able to claim 5 partner points. So when you fill your EOI, you need to fill in the details to claim partner points and you can see them adding to your tally in the points breakdown.

I believe your wife has also completed IELTS and I think she need to score 6 in all the sections.


----------



## anish13

gotstamped said:


> hi guys,
> just a question regarding submitting an EOI:
> 
> - both Analyst programmer (261311) and ICT Business analyst (261111) are both on the same SOL, correct?
> 
> i have been assessed as suitable for 261311, while my wife was assessed as suitable for 261111.
> i just want to make sure that i can claim partner points for this.
> 
> TIA


i think they fall under different SOL's.

2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts---> your wife falls under this
2613 Software and Applications Programmers---> you are under this

SkillSelect – SkillSelect

Please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## visitkangaroos

lvonline said:


> Depends on the CO. Few CO's were kind enough to let the points decrease and give grant. There was one case which was rejected as the points decreased. In your case, if ACS recognized the trainee experience, I don't see much of a harm. In any case, I believe you might get an invite before her's. So you need to just wait patiently for another 2/3 months and meanwhile, go ahead with both the EOI's.


Thanks Ivonline. I guess the case where you are suggesting the application got rejected, did the points got reduced to inconsistency with the Assessing authorities result like claiming point for not relevant portion experience, or similar to what can happen to me i.e. insufficient evidences as per the CO.

Just in case you know that


----------



## visitkangaroos

anish13 said:


> i think they fall under different SOL's.
> 
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts---> your wife falls under this
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers---> you are under this
> 
> SkillSelect – SkillSelect
> 
> Please correct me if i am wrong.


Hi Anish,

To claim 5 partner point its not required that you and your partner have the same occupation code (first 4 digits).
Initially I had this misconception, where I applied for 261313(Software Engieer) and my wife for 261314(Software Tester). But when I filled my EOI only then I realised that I could claim 5 partner points for 190, but not for 189.

As 261314 is only in the CSOL and not in SOL. 

So just to get more understanding I filled my EOI (not submit) with wife's occupation with some thing like 261111 i.e. a different occupation code (not 2613), but in the SOL and I could see 5 partner points.

Later I got my wife application reviewed for 261313 and then I could claim 5 partner points for her for both 189 and 190.

So similarly I believe "gotstamped" can claim 5 partner points provided his wife has successfully completed IELTS (with atleast 6 in each band I believe).


----------



## gotstamped

thanks @visitkangaroos & @anish13 for taking time to reply


----------



## arung001

*Partner skills point claim*

Hi,

I had applied for EOI on 21-Jan-14 with 60 points under 261313 (Software Engineer). My wife's ACS results came this morning, even though it was positive, her skills are considered as 261399 (Software and Applications programers nec). This (261399) skill is not listed in SOL.

Please advise, if I could claim partner skill points. Has anyone come across this scenario.

Thanks


----------



## visitkangaroos

arung001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for EOI on 21-Jan-14 with 60 points under 261313 (Software Engineer). My wife's ACS results came this morning, even though it was positive, her skills are considered as 261399 (Software and Applications programers nec). This (261399) skill is not listed in SOL.
> 
> Please advise, if I could claim partner skill points. Has anyone come across this scenario.
> 
> Thanks


For 189 you will not be able to claim points, though for 190 you can claim 5 points. Any particular reason you got her assessed for 261399 and not 261313. Both of them look similar.

You can go for a review for her for 261313 if you think that fits in her role. You can get the assessment completed within a week. Though this will cost you 395 AUD.


----------



## arung001

visitkangaroos said:


> For 189 you will not be able to claim points, though for 190 you can claim 5 points. Any particular reason you got her assessed for 261399 and not 261313. Both of them look similar.
> 
> You can go for a review for her for 261313 if you think that fits in her role. You can get the assessment completed within a week. Though this will cost you 395 AUD.


Thanks for quick response.

We tried to assess it for 261313. But, not sure why ACS considered her skills to be 261399. I will try to apply for review/ re-assessment. Any idea on the turn-around time from ACS?


----------



## visitkangaroos

arung001 said:


> Thanks for quick response.
> 
> We tried to assess it for 261313. But, not sure why ACS considered her skills to be 261399. I will try to apply for review/ re-assessment. Any idea on the turn-around time from ACS?


Hmmm thats a little weird. For review application you might get the results in a week or so. 

I am not sure your case comes in the case of "Review" or "Appeal". 

If you want to challenge their decision then you can go for "Appeal"

But if you are going for review then I would suggest that have new reference letters such that they focus on 261313, but I guess at the same they should not contradict with the letters originally submitted.

For my wife I first got her skills assessed for 261314 (Software Tester). But since this was not giving me 5 partner points, so decided to go for 261313(Software Engineer).

We tweaked one of her reference letter a bit to fit in 261313 as per our understanding and got a successful assessment.


----------



## arung001

visitkangaroos said:


> Hmmm thats a little weird. For review application you might get the results in a week or so.
> 
> I am not sure your case comes in the case of "Review" or "Appeal".
> 
> If you want to challenge their decision then you can go for "Appeal"
> 
> But if you are going for review then I would suggest that have new reference letters such that they focus on 261313, but I guess at the same they should not contradict with the letters originally submitted.
> 
> For my wife I first got her skills assessed for 261314 (Software Tester). But since this was not giving me 5 partner points, so decided to go for 261313(Software Engineer).
> 
> We tweaked one of her reference letter a bit to fit in 261313 as per our understanding and got a successful assessment.


Thanks again for your valuable input. I just wrote to ACS assessment team to advise them how to take this ahead - either through review or appeal.

Meanwhile, I started reviewing the documents that were sent to them.

Thanks


----------



## arung001

arung001 said:


> Thanks again for your valuable input. I just wrote to ACS assessment team to advise them how to take this ahead - either through review or appeal.
> 
> Meanwhile, I started reviewing the documents that were sent to them.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry Guys, I think we goofed up and submitted as 261399 instead of 261311. Just checked on the link to prior application on ACS. My bad. Apologize for the confusion. Wasted AUD 395  .. Atleast hoping, things come through well at the end.

Thanks for your quick response to guide me on corrective actions.

Cheers


----------



## visitkangaroos

arung001 said:


> Sorry Guys, I think we goofed up and submitted as 261399 instead of 261311. Just checked on the link to prior application on ACS. My bad. Apologize for the confusion. Wasted AUD 395  .. Atleast hoping, things come through well at the end.
> 
> Thanks for your quick response to guide me on corrective actions.
> 
> Cheers



Yeah you will lose 395 AUD. But now you can go for a review without making any changes to the reference letter, and you should get a positive outcome and if you lodge it soon, you can even get it before the next round.

Even I goofed up in a way, assuming 261314 would give me 5 points.

And if you see the total cost of the Visa 395 AUD is not much. I took it this way.

Actually I even goofed up while filling the review application, where instead of selecting Option "Review of Skill Assessment Result" i selected "Skill" on the Skill Application Type page So you be careful with that 

To submit a Review application, you need to go to the Online Application Form and use the “Linking to an Earlier Application” option. 

You can get all the instructions on the ACS website.


----------



## shivas

*ICT Business Analyst cap reached and exceded!!*

hi all,
This is my first post here and donot know this thread existed although I was a member for a while.
Iam a recent graduate and looking forward to settle here in Aus. I gave EOI for ICT Business Analyst with visa d.o.e 17feb14 with 65points. I have been closely monitoring the invitation round results and noticed that in the 10th February round invitations the occupation has reached and exceeded its cap of 1380 to 1383. I am puzzled as the skillselect says that there won't be any extra invitations after a particular occupation reaches it's cap. Does anyone have any idea?


----------



## kavith

What is the process for applying NSW state sponsorship visa.

Should I fill the form and get approval before applying EOI.

I know State sponsorship is closed by NSW. It may help me after June.


----------



## Ausexpat009

shivas said:


> hi all,
> This is my first post here and donot know this thread existed although I was a member for a while.
> Iam a recent graduate and looking forward to settle here in Aus. I gave EOI for ICT Business Analyst with visa d.o.e 17feb14 with 65points. I have been closely monitoring the invitation round results and noticed that in the 10th February round invitations the occupation has reached and exceeded its cap of 1380 to 1383. I am puzzled as the skillselect says that there won't be any extra invitations after a particular occupation reaches it's cap. Does anyone have any idea?


The same question was answered by sathiya sometime back. This could be because the skill select report shows the number of invitations and not the visa grant. So there could be some people who got the invitation and not applied for visa or even ended up in a rejection. Hope this make sense...


----------



## shivas

Ausexpat009 said:


> The same question was answered by sathiya sometime back. This could be because the skill select report shows the number of invitations and not the visa grant. So there could be some people who got the invitation and not applied for visa or even ended up in a rejection. Hope this make sense...


Thanks for your lightning response mate.
That makes sense. I recollect a while back the number went backwards too! 
Also, just want to know if there are any discussions or posts about this particular occupation in the recent pages. Can't bother reading all the posts as it's time consuming. Like many here, I'm waiting to get invited as my visa is expiring soon. Time to find alternatives.
Thanks 
shiva.


----------



## Steve_SAP

gotstamped said:


> hi guys,
> just a question regarding submitting an EOI:
> 
> - both Analyst programmer (261311) and ICT Business analyst (261111) are both on the same SOL, correct?
> 
> i have been assessed as suitable for 261311, while my wife was assessed as suitable for 261111.
> i just want to make sure that i can claim partner points for this.
> 
> TIA


My case is exactly the same as yours, you can claim points .


----------



## greeniearun

Hi Folks.... If I don't include my spouse as dependent during EOI, I can still take her to Aus. once I get PR with tourist visa right... .Then I can process PR for her.. What are the downsides to it ? Any idea about the process and timeframe ? 

Thanks


----------



## tipzstamatic

greeniearun said:


> Hi Folks.... If I don't include my spouse as dependent during EOI, I can still take her to Aus. once I get PR with tourist visa right... .Then I can process PR for her.. What are the downsides to it ? Any idea about the process and timeframe ? Thanks


She will have to be applied under spouse visa. Then after 2 years with that she can be applied fr PR. Would have been better to apply her with your application.


----------



## gotstamped

hi guys,
what kind of supporting documents would DIBP require if we claimed for partner skills? 
- all of my spouse's payslips, ITR, etc?

thanks


----------



## visitkangaroos

gotstamped said:


> hi guys,
> what kind of supporting documents would DIBP require if we claimed for partner skills?
> - all of my spouse's payslips, ITR, etc?
> 
> thanks


I posted a similar question and here is the reply given by kaurivneet who got the grant claiming partner points. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5119.html#post3267417

So basically we need only the assessment letter and IELTS TRF


----------



## kavith

One basic question.

If a person has got 7.5 years overseas experience and 1.5 years of Aus experience how much points he can claim.

If a person has 8 years of overseas and 1 year of Aus exp how much points he can claim


----------



## askumar

He Gyz,

Need one clarification regarding passport. When i submitted my EOI, i had given my passport number as all did. Now i am facing page exhausted issue in my passport. I am from India and every time they issue a new passport when you apply for a passport.

So the question is, will this be an issue later as the passport number do not match, or since there is reference of old passport with new one, will this be ok?

CheerZ
Kumar


----------



## gotstamped

visitkangaroos said:


> I posted a similar question and here is the reply given by kaurivneet who got the grant claiming partner points.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5119.html#post3267417
> 
> So basically we need only the assessment letter and IELTS TRF


thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan

askumar said:


> He Gyz,
> 
> Need one clarification regarding passport. When i submitted my EOI, i had given my passport number as all did. Now i am facing page exhausted issue in my passport. I am from India and every time they issue a new passport when you apply for a passport.
> 
> So the question is, will this be an issue later as the passport number do not match, or since there is reference of old passport with new one, will this be ok?
> 
> CheerZ
> Kumar


kumar, this will not be an issue providing that you update your passport details to case officer rightaway ince you receive it. In new passport, i guess, they mention its old passport number as well which could be understood by case officer. Hence, no need panic about it, but, make sure you keep your case officer posted on the same, for example, at the time of visa application or so.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

kavith said:


> One basic question.
> 
> If a person has got 7.5 years overseas experience and 1.5 years of Aus experience how much points he can claim.
> 
> If a person has 8 years of overseas and 1 year of Aus exp how much points he can claim


kavith, for an australian experience that is more than 1 year but less than 3 years, one gets 5 points. So, in both cases, you get 5 points for aussie experience.

However, for overseas experience (other than aussie), for 8 years, you get 15 points and for 7.5 years, you will receive 10 points. If this 7.5 years of experience is ongoing one, you will get 5 extra points on the day you enter 8th year in work life.

So, for first case, it is overseas (7.5)-10 and aussie (1.5)-5, whereas for second case it is 15 for overseas and 5 for aussie experience.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

shivas said:


> Thanks for your lightning response mate.
> That makes sense. I recollect a while back the number went backwards too!
> Also, just want to know if there are any discussions or posts about this particular occupation in the recent pages. Can't bother reading all the posts as it's time consuming. Like many here, I'm waiting to get invited as my visa is expiring soon. Time to find alternatives.
> Thanks
> shiva.


shiva, here is my answer, i paste again for you.

It is always advisable to please go back to previous pages of this thread and you will find answers to all your queries. However, i am pasting them again.

the filled in seats are based on invitations issued to candidates and not on number of visas grant to people. I mean, only 1380 visas will be grant to candidates under 2611 group for this program year. If, for instance, 3 candidates who received invites didn't lodge their visas, then this number will be added to filled in seats, however, the total number of visas to be offered to aspirants under 2611 (ICT BA and SA) is only 1380 and hence the ceilings for this program year has not been changed. So, needless to say that you may not be invited in this program year and need to wait till July, 2014. This is an example to illustrate the analogy between ceilings, invites and visas.

See, when the prorata and 50-50 allocation scheme was about to be implemented, we made a not of remaining seats and current filling etc. at that point. 

Depending on that analysis and calculations, the remaining seats for your occupation that is 2613, was equally distributed with a fixed number in every round followed by this implementation and that is 86 for 2613 group code. For Telecom group (mine), it was 7-8 and so on and this is applicable only for those 6 occupations. But, ICT business analyst category didn't follow this, unfortunately though 5 other groups strictly follow it till date. 

I mentioned the figure (86) only for 189 invites, right? What about invitations under 190 nominated by states? Did all states complete nominating candidates under 2613 group within a month or 2 weeks? Did they nominate exactly 86 candidates in each invite round under 190? "No" to all above questions. 

Some states completed their cap of invites sent to people under 190 in 2 weeks and few completed their ceilings in 3 or 4 months and Unfortunately DIBP can't force them to invite candidates in equal numbers in each round as 190 is fully solely decided by each state. Sadly, Even DIBP can't see how and when every state nominates candidates under 190 visa. However, the total number of people to be invited by each state for this program year under 190 is controlled and is updated by all states to DIBP every 2 weeks and this total figure includes invites received under both 189 and 190 categories. That is why 213, 250, 276, for instance have been mentioned instead of 86+86+192 (86 for 190 and 86 for 189)

See, Vic, wanted to follow close examination to nominate candidates under 190 visa and as a result, it invited candidates at a very slow pace whereas SA completed nominations within a month or 45 days. This is the reason for varied figures of total invites in every round. This is really difficult to understand by you people, i guess. I am unable to type such a long message and please save this message in your laptop/PC and paste this whenever a new candidate asks the same question.

to cut a long story short, the remaining seats for your group code will be available till July, 2014.

Hope you can understand the scenario easily.


----------



## jiser911

sathiyaseelan said:


> shiva, here is my answer, i paste again for you.
> 
> It is always advisable to please go back to previous pages of this thread and you will find answers to all your queries. However, i am pasting them again.
> 
> the filled in seats are based on invitations issued to candidates and not on number of visas grant to people. I mean, only 1380 visas will be grant to candidates under 2611 group for this program year. If, for instance, 3 candidates who received invites didn't lodge their visas, then this number will be added to filled in seats, however, the total number of visas to be offered to aspirants under 2611 (ICT BA and SA) is only 1380 and hence the ceilings for this program year has not been changed. So, needless to say that you may not be invited in this program year and need to wait till July, 2014. This is an example to illustrate the analogy between ceilings, invites and visas.
> 
> See, when the prorata and 50-50 allocation scheme was about to be implemented, we made a not of remaining seats and current filling etc. at that point.
> 
> Depending on that analysis and calculations, the remaining seats for your occupation that is 2613, was equally distributed with a fixed number in every round followed by this implementation and that is 86 for 2613 group code. For Telecom group (mine), it was 7-8 and so on and this is applicable only for those 6 occupations. But, ICT business analyst category didn't follow this, unfortunately though 5 other groups strictly follow it till date.
> 
> I mentioned the figure (86) only for 189 invites, right? What about invitations under 190 nominated by states? Did all states complete nominating candidates under 2613 group within a month or 2 weeks? Did they nominate exactly 86 candidates in each invite round under 190? "No" to all above questions.
> 
> Some states completed their cap of invites sent to people under 190 in 2 weeks and few completed their ceilings in 3 or 4 months and Unfortunately DIBP can't force them to invite candidates in equal numbers in each round as 190 is fully solely decided by each state. Sadly, Even DIBP can't see how and when every state nominates candidates under 190 visa. However, the total number of people to be invited by each state for this program year under 190 is controlled and is updated by all states to DIBP every 2 weeks and this total figure includes invites received under both 189 and 190 categories. That is why 213, 250, 276, for instance have been mentioned instead of 86+86+192 (86 for 190 and 86 for 189)
> 
> See, Vic, wanted to follow close examination to nominate candidates under 190 visa and as a result, it invited candidates at a very slow pace whereas SA completed nominations within a month or 45 days. This is the reason for varied figures of total invites in every round. This is really difficult to understand by you people, i guess. I am unable to type such a long message and please save this message in your laptop/PC and paste this whenever a new candidate asks the same question.
> 
> to cut a long story short, the remaining seats for your group code will be available till July, 2014.
> 
> Hope you can understand the scenario easily.



Something in me tells me though that in the last two rounds a lesser amount of invitations have been sent for some reason. In the last round only a couple of days of 70 pointers have been invited which means that almost all had 75+ pointers which is almost all the invited eoi. Maybe more went to the states through lobbying or they want to save more till the end the year


----------



## Vasu G

Why is the 24th Feb report still not published ? I can see that for previous rounds it was published on the following friday itself. :noidea::confused2::behindsofa:


----------



## prabhuranjan

Vasu G said:


> Why is the 24th Feb report still not published ? I can see that for previous rounds it was published on the following friday itself. :noidea::confused2::behindsofa:


I think Monday they will publish.. May be as we all are thinking , there could be a technical issue which they are analyzing how to solve and send out invites for problematic profiles..

Fingers crossed . let us hope for the best.

Best regards
Prabhu

Visa189|261312 Dev.Prog|IELTS 7.5 |ACS:21Oct - Jan16|EOI: Jan31|Invite: !?|Lodge!?|PCC:!?|MED:!?|CO:!?|GRANT:!?
Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## pavanrg

jiser911 said:


> Something in me tells me though that in the last two rounds a lesser amount of invitations have been sent for some reason. In the last round only a couple of days of 70 pointers have been invited which means that almost all had 75+ pointers which is almost all the invited eoi. Maybe more went to the states through lobbying or they want to save more till the end the year


Hi Buddy,

See that you have submitted your EOI on 23/8/2013 with 60 points for 261313. I guess, you should be getting an invite in 24th Feb 14 round. As per 27th Jan 14, invitations were offered to eoi submitted on 20/8/2013 with 60 points. Do let us know, if you get an invite.


----------



## wana fly

sathiyaseelan said:


> shiva, here is my answer, i paste again for you.
> 
> It is always advisable to please go back to previous pages of this thread and you will find answers to all your queries. However, i am pasting them again.
> 
> the filled in seats are based on invitations issued to candidates and not on number of visas grant to people. I mean, only 1380 visas will be grant to candidates under 2611 group for this program year. If, for instance, 3 candidates who received invites didn't lodge their visas, then this number will be added to filled in seats, however, the total number of visas to be offered to aspirants under 2611 (ICT BA and SA) is only 1380 and hence the ceilings for this program year has not been changed. So, needless to say that you may not be invited in this program year and need to wait till July, 2014. This is an example to illustrate the analogy between ceilings, invites and visas.
> 
> See, when the prorata and 50-50 allocation scheme was about to be implemented, we made a not of remaining seats and current filling etc. at that point.
> 
> Depending on that analysis and calculations, the remaining seats for your occupation that is 2613, was equally distributed with a fixed number in every round followed by this implementation and that is 86 for 2613 group code. For Telecom group (mine), it was 7-8 and so on and this is applicable only for those 6 occupations. But, ICT business analyst category didn't follow this, unfortunately though 5 other groups strictly follow it till date.
> 
> I mentioned the figure (86) only for 189 invites, right? What about invitations under 190 nominated by states? Did all states complete nominating candidates under 2613 group within a month or 2 weeks? Did they nominate exactly 86 candidates in each invite round under 190? "No" to all above questions.
> 
> Some states completed their cap of invites sent to people under 190 in 2 weeks and few completed their ceilings in 3 or 4 months and Unfortunately DIBP can't force them to invite candidates in equal numbers in each round as 190 is fully solely decided by each state. Sadly, Even DIBP can't see how and when every state nominates candidates under 190 visa. However, the total number of people to be invited by each state for this program year under 190 is controlled and is updated by all states to DIBP every 2 weeks and this total figure includes invites received under both 189 and 190 categories. That is why 213, 250, 276, for instance have been mentioned instead of 86+86+192 (86 for 190 and 86 for 189)
> 
> See, Vic, wanted to follow close examination to nominate candidates under 190 visa and as a result, it invited candidates at a very slow pace whereas SA completed nominations within a month or 45 days. This is the reason for varied figures of total invites in every round. This is really difficult to understand by you people, i guess. I am unable to type such a long message and please save this message in your laptop/PC and paste this whenever a new candidate asks the same question.
> 
> to cut a long story short, the remaining seats for your group code will be available till July, 2014.
> 
> Hope you can understand the scenario easily.



Good News......
Guys have a look at this newsflash on skillselect:

Changes to the Operation of Occupation Ceilings » SkillSelect Support

I feel the DIBP will continue to issue visa invites thr' 190 even after the ceiling number is met for all the occupations (provided they are open or limited & not closed in the particular state). So all those not getting invites thr' 189 can switch over to 190..... Its a high time folks n we dont know what all changes they will make in coming July.... So better go for 190 if poss.
I guess, they r hinting that they will review the case if any occupation exceeds 1000 visa invites thr' 190 (not sure if "1000" is per state in Aus. or for entire Aus. nation )


----------



## kavith

wana fly said:


> Good News......
> Guys have a look at this newsflash on skillselect:
> 
> Changes to the Operation of Occupation Ceilings » SkillSelect Support
> 
> I feel the DIBP will continue to issue visa invites thr' 190 even after the ceiling number is met for all the occupations (provided they are open or limited & not closed in the particular state). So all those not getting invites thr' 189 can switch over to 190..... Its a high time folks n we dont know what all changes they will make in coming July.... So better go for 190 if poss.
> I guess, they r hinting that they will review the case if any occupation exceeds 1000 visa invites thr' 190 (not sure if "1000" is per state in Aus. or for entire Aus. nation )


seniors,

could you please let me know the procedure for 190 visa.
Should be apply first and then update in EOI. Please provide in detail


----------



## wana fly

kavith said:


> seniors,
> 
> could you please let me know the procedure for 190 visa.
> Should be apply first and then update in EOI. Please provide in detail


Hello Kavith,
You have not updated ur signature.... plz do that. it will help others to see/verify the timelines....
abt ur question of 190.... check which state is offering a sponsorship/nomination for ur job code...... this site will help u determine the same..... ANZSCO Search | Skilled Visa for Australia. Find out the eligibility of your occupation (based on the anzsco code)
u can apply EOI 1st & then go to respective state's website & apply online for state nomination thr' 190 OR the reverse way too. They consider both (plz check the rules & guidelines for applicants related to this on their website. Each state has different website to apply nomination) 
let me know if u need any further help on this


----------



## wana fly

prabhuranjan said:


> I think Monday they will publish.. May be as we all are thinking , there could be a technical issue which they are analyzing how to solve and send out invites for problematic profiles..
> 
> Fingers crossed . let us hope for the best.
> 
> Best regards
> Prabhu
> 
> Visa189|261312 Dev.Prog|IELTS 7.5 |ACS:21Oct - Jan16|EOI: Jan31|Invite: !?|Lodge!?|PCC:!?|MED:!?|CO:!?|GRANT:!?
> Sent from my Nexus 5



Hey prabhuranjan,
how r u doing friend? Hope things are fine at ur end.... well, update us abt ur invite... when r u expecting it?
btw, I read on the forum that many ppl with 65 r waiting for the invite & its not happening....  so may b u guys can simultaneously think abt 190 as an option.... I saw that ur job code,261312, is still open in VIC.....LAST LIST UPDATE: 24/02/2014.
So u guys hold a gud chance for invite under 190 as u'll get additional 5 points for SS & total score will b 70... think abt it. things might change post july 1st, making it more difficult to apply n increase in visa fess too....


----------



## srik2006

wana fly said:


> Good News......
> Guys have a look at this newsflash on skillselect:
> 
> Changes to the Operation of Occupation Ceilings Â» SkillSelect Support
> 
> I feel the DIBP will continue to issue visa invites thr' 190 even after the ceiling number is met for all the occupations (provided they are open or limited & not closed in the particular state). So all those not getting invites thr' 189 can switch over to 190..... Its a high time folks n we dont know what all changes they will make in coming July.... So better go for 190 if poss.
> I guess, they r hinting that they will review the case if any occupation exceeds 1000 visa invites thr' 190 (not sure if "1000" is per state in Aus. or for entire Aus. nation )


Is this news helpful for 489 ppl, as the invites are increased, senior expat, plz do comment
The minimum ceiling for each occupational group will be 1000 invitations
As there are still high levels of interest from prospective skilled migrants in the following six occupations, pro rata arrangements for these occupational groups will continue:

· Chemical and Materials Engineers;
· Electronics Engineers;
· Other Engineering Professionals;
· ICT Business and Systems Analysts;
· Software and Applications Programmers; and
· Telecommunications Engineering Professionals.


----------



## kavith

wana fly said:


> Hello Kavith,
> You have not updated ur signature.... plz do that. it will help others to see/verify the timelines....
> abt ur question of 190.... check which state is offering a sponsorship/nomination for ur job code...... this site will help u determine the same..... ANZSCO Search | Skilled Visa for Australia. Find out the eligibility of your occupation (based on the anzsco code)
> u can apply EOI 1st & then go to respective state's website & apply online for state nomination thr' 190 OR the reverse way too. They consider both (plz check the rules & guidelines for applicants related to this on their website. Each state has different website to apply nomination)
> let me know if u need any further help on this


Thanks.. 

I am looking for NSW since i am currently in sydney and i think it has been suspended now. 

Updated my signature.


----------



## HighNoon

wana fly said:


> Good News......
> Guys have a look at this newsflash on skillselect:
> 
> Changes to the Operation of Occupation Ceilings » SkillSelect Support
> 
> I feel the DIBP will continue to issue visa invites thr' 190 even after the ceiling number is met for all the occupations (provided they are open or limited & not closed in the particular state). So all those not getting invites thr' 189 can switch over to 190..... Its a high time folks n we dont know what all changes they will make in coming July.... So better go for 190 if poss.
> I guess, they r hinting that they will review the case if any occupation exceeds 1000 visa invites thr' 190 (not sure if "1000" is per state in Aus. or for entire Aus. nation )


Looks like an easing measure from DIAC after a long time.


----------



## HighNoon

BTW, does this mean the low ceilings for occupations such as 'Other Engineering Professionals' and 'Electronics Engineers' will be bumped to 1000?


----------



## rajesh_puchi

Hi i want to apply EOI for queensland under sub class 489 .please advice me how to create the statement for state sponsorship


----------



## Rizwan125

*190 Visa*

Finally DIBP is focusing on 190 Visa,Mean more Skilled and Professional People...

Each State has its own experience and Ielts requirement, and ofcourse minimum time to stay in that particular state.

DIBP is reducing load on Metropolitan Cities i-e Melbourne,Sydney,Adelaide 

Now All EOI pending applicants immediately switch themselves to 190 Visa...

In 489 Visa u can get P.R after 2 years and can roam anywhere in Australia..

In 190 Visa u can get P.R instantly but u have to restrict 3-5 years depending upon state criteria..

So carefully submit 190 especially I.T related people..

Regards


----------



## Vasu G

Hey all,

24th Feb report is out. 
2613* - 70 - Date of Effect : 14/02/2014 1:32pm , occupation ceiling : 3681 (previous round - 3610). So only 71 were invited not 86.


----------



## jojopig2002

Vasu G said:


> Hey all,
> 
> 24th Feb report is out.
> 2613* - 70 - Date of Effect : 14/02/2014 1:32pm , occupation ceiling : 3681 (previous round - 3610). So only 71 were invited not 86.


Not sure why only about 80 invitations are issued for 2613 category in the recent rounds? If they only invites 80 people in each round, 2613 ceiling cannot be reached at the end of June. 80x8=640, 3681+640 = 4321, in comparison to 4800 cap.
Is this attributed to high unemployment rate and sluggish economy in Aus?


----------



## Vasu G

jojopig2002 said:


> Not sure why only about 80 invitations are issued for 2613 category in the recent rounds? If they only invites 80 people in each round, 2613 ceiling cannot be reached at the end of June. 80x8=640, 3681+640 = 4321, in comparison to 4800 cap.
> Is this attributed to high unemployment rate and sluggish economy in Aus?


I don't think this number will be constant , it might increase in the upcoming rounds.
Not sure about the unemployment rate and economy in Aus.


----------



## Sam2304

What does the new rule imply? Can someone elaborate in detail?


----------



## Rizwan125

jojopig2002 said:


> Not sure why only about 80 invitations are issued for 2613 category in the recent rounds? If they only invites 80 people in each round, 2613 ceiling cannot be reached at the end of June. 80x8=640, 3681+640 = 4321, in comparison to 4800 cap.
> Is this attributed to high unemployment rate and sluggish economy in Aus?



You are missing 190 Visa Category,,same amount of seats are occupied there...

As 190 is not included in skill-select report

Regards


----------



## hnguyen

Is there any hope that it will be back to lower points for 2613* category in the following rounds within this year?


----------



## tipzstamatic

hnguyen said:


> Is there any hope that it will be back to lower points for 2613* category in the following rounds within this year?


Highly unlikely if higher pointers continue to submit applications.


----------



## zameer.ise

kavith said:


> Thanks..
> 
> I am looking for NSW since i am currently in sydney and i think it has been suspended now.
> 
> Updated my signature.



What all States are started accepting invitations after recent DIBP announcement.

I m specifically keen in NSW. Is NSW restarted accepting invitations ??

I have applied 189 EOI on 17th Dec'13 with 60 points, But no clue what will happen :-(

Appreciate your quick replies


----------



## wana fly

HighNoon said:


> BTW, does this mean the low ceilings for occupations such as 'Other Engineering Professionals' and 'Electronics Engineers' will be bumped to 1000?


Hello Friend,
This condition (1000 invitation per job code) is valid only for 190 visa category.... not sure if its applicable to 489.... But I am sure its not applicable for 189.


----------



## wana fly

kavith said:


> Thanks..
> 
> I am looking for NSW since i am currently in sydney and i think it has been suspended now.
> 
> Updated my signature.


Hello,
I saw that NSW is closed/suspended for ur code.... u have an option of VIC though.... u can go to VIC site & apply for 190 after checking their criteria for applications..... good luck


----------



## wana fly

Rizwan125 said:


> Finally DIBP is focusing on 190 Visa,Mean more Skilled and Professional People...
> 
> Each State has its own experience and Ielts requirement, and ofcourse minimum time to stay in that particular state.
> 
> DIBP is reducing load on Metropolitan Cities i-e Melbourne,Sydney,Adelaide
> 
> Now All EOI pending applicants immediately switch themselves to 190 Visa...
> 
> In 489 Visa u can get P.R after 2 years and can roam anywhere in Australia..
> 
> In 190 Visa u can get P.R instantly but u have to restrict 3-5 years depending upon state criteria..
> 
> So carefully submit 190 especially I.T related people..
> 
> Regards



Hey friend....
you are correct except the point that the 190 visa holder will have to stay in that state for 2 yrs (& not 3 to 5 yrs )  I have seen people mentioning that they have moved out of their sponsoring state in less than 2 yrs if they did not find a suitable job & the state authorities were kind enough to release the applicants from the 2 yrs obligation..... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## zameer.ise

wana fly said:


> Hello,
> I saw that NSW is closed/suspended for ur code.... u have an option of VIC though.... u can go to VIC site & apply for 190 after checking their criteria for applications..... good luck


Is there any change in NSW SS after recent DIBP announcement .. Are they started accepting invitations ? I don't see any updated information on their State immigration website.


----------



## HighNoon

wana fly said:


> Hello Friend,
> This condition (1000 invitation per job code) is valid only for 190 visa category.... not sure if its applicable to 489.... But I am sure its not applicable for 189.


Thanks for the reply.

Where does it say about the changes affecting only the 190?

Since 190 do not have any restrictions from DIBP anymore, the increase in ceilings are actually more relevant to 189?

I guess this would be confirmed once the skillselect site is updated with the March round.


----------



## AuzLover

*Updated EOI status list*

*User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation*
Clever -----------261313(189)---------60---------Nov 27,2013----------------?
sumit269-------- 261313(xxx) ------- 60 --------Aug 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
Saradha_J ------ 261312(189) -------- 60 -------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------?
AuzLover ------- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 6, 2014 --------------- ?
zoyakhan ------ 261313(xxx) --------- 65 -------- Feb 7, 2014 ---------------- ?
visitkangaroos-- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 --------------- ?
rsp -------------- 261313(189) -------- 65 ---------- Feb 8, 2014 ---------------- ?
Deepshi---------- 261313(189) --------65----------Feb 8, 2014-----------------?
lvonline--------- 261313(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 5, 2014 ---------------- ?
Wolverine_349---261313(189)----------65----------Feb 11,2014----------------?
hnguyen----------261313(189)----------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
ushaaarunb1--- 261313(189) ---------- 70 -------- Feb 16, 2014 --------------- ?
kavith---------- 261313(189) ---------- xx--------- Jan 24, 2014 --------------- ?

amitt78 -------- 261312(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
Prabhuranjan---- 261312(189)--------- 65 ----------- Jan 31, 2014 ------------ ?

anish13----------261311(189)----------60---------Feb 24,2014 -----------------?
santhossh-------261311(189)----------60---------Nov 12,2013 -----------------?
Santhosh -------261311(189) --------- 60 --------- Feb 10,2014 ---------------?
karnavidyut---- 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) -------- 65 -------- Jan 30, 2014 --------------- ? 


HighNoon------- 233914(189) --------- 65 -------- Jan 30, 2014 --------------- ?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*My view on Changes to the Operation of Occupation Ceilings*

dear all,

as you all are aware of the new update from the australian government regarding the Changes to the Operation of Occupation Ceilings, i would like to show my point of view in this new amendment.

Changes to the Operation of Occupation Ceilings Â» SkillSelect Support

*in late 2013, the department conducted an evaluation of occupational ceilings to assess how they have operated to date and to consider changes to ensure they are performing their intended function.

Based on feedback received as part of the evaluation, the following changes will be in place from 1 March 2014:

1. State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations; and
2. The minimum ceiling for each occupational group will be 1000 invitations
As there are still high levels of interest from prospective skilled migrants in the following six occupations, pro rata arrangements for these occupational groups will continue:

· Chemical and Materials Engineers;
· Electronics Engineers;
· Other Engineering Professionals;
· ICT Business and Systems Analysts;
· Software and Applications Programmers; and
· Telecommunications Engineering Professionals.
Details of the cut-offs for these occupations will continue to be included in the regular invitation round reports.
*

key points:

1. From 1st March, 2014, no ceilings will be placed for state and territory nominated visas. This means, there will not be any cap for 190 and 489 regional sponsored visas. States and territories can sponsor as many candidates as they wish under 190 and 489 visas. This rule will immediately come into effect from 1st March, 2014.

2. The minimum ceilings for the above 6 occupations will be 1000 per group. I mean, each group will have at least 1000 invitations under 190 and 489. For instance, 2613 group will have at least 1000 more invites till June, 2013. and there is no restriction for maximum numbers, however, this maximum figure may be fine tuned by eac state/territory later depending on the enthusiasm from candidates.

3. This doesn't have any influence on 189 visa (i strongly trust). Hence, the remaining seats for 189 visa category will still be available.

Advantages:

1. for low pointers, i strongly recommend them to click 190 option as well in their eoi, so that if there is no or less possibility for getting invited under 189, they can get nomination from state under 190 visa. This is really a good news to many people, for instance, who are falling under 2613 group and are holding 60 points waiting in long queue.

2. i guess, in 1st week of March, applicable states might open state sponsorship for these 6 occupations. This means, a surprising gift to all low pointe holders in 6 groups. This is undoubtedly a happy news to all.

to cut a long story short, wash out your negative attitude. all you will be invited for sure. 

Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## tipzstamatic

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all, as you all are aware of the new update from the australian government regarding the Changes to the Operation of Occupation Ceilings, i would like to show my point of view in this new amendment. Changes to the Operation of Occupation Ceilings Â» SkillSelect Support in late 2013, the department conducted an evaluation of occupational ceilings to assess how they have operated to date and to consider changes to ensure they are performing their intended function. Based on feedback received as part of the evaluation, the following changes will be in place from 1 March 2014: 1. State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations; and 2. The minimum ceiling for each occupational group will be 1000 invitations As there are still high levels of interest from prospective skilled migrants in the following six occupations, pro rata arrangements for these occupational groups will continue: · Chemical and Materials Engineers; · Electronics Engineers; · Other Engineering Professionals; · ICT Business and Systems Analysts; · Software and Applications Programmers; and · Telecommunications Engineering Professionals. Details of the cut-offs for these occupations will continue to be included in the regular invitation round reports. key points: 1. From 1st March, 2014, no ceilings will be placed for state and territory nominated visas. This means, there will not be any cap for 190 and 489 regional sponsored visas. States and territories can sponsor as many candidates as they wish under 190 and 489 visas. This rule will immediately come into effect from 1st March, 2014. 2. The minimum ceilings for the above 6 occupations will be 1000 per group. I mean, each group will have at least 1000 invitations under 190 and 489. For instance, 2613 group will have at least 1000 more invites till June, 2013. and there is no restriction for maximum numbers, however, this maximum figure may be fine tuned by eac state/territory later depending on the enthusiasm from candidates. 3. This doesn't have any influence on 189 visa (i strongly trust). Hence, the remaining seats for 189 visa category will still be available. Advantages: 1. for low pointers, i strongly recommend them to click 190 option as well in their eoi, so that if there is no or less possibility for getting invited under 189, they can get nomination from state under 190 visa. This is really a good news to many people, for instance, who are falling under 2613 group and are holding 60 points waiting in long queue. 2. i guess, in 1st week of March, applicable states might open state sponsorship for these 6 occupations. This means, a surprising gift to all low pointe holders in 6 groups. This is undoubtedly a happy news to all. Cheers! sathiya


I actually just checked, Victoria state previously had crossed out or closed of 2611 but now they're not crossed off but experience requirement seems higher now


----------



## zameer.ise

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all,
> 
> as you all are aware of the new update from the australian government regarding the Changes to the Operation of Occupation Ceilings, i would like to show my point of view in this new amendment.
> 
> Changes to the Operation of Occupation Ceilings Â» SkillSelect Support
> 
> *in late 2013, the department conducted an evaluation of occupational ceilings to assess how they have operated to date and to consider changes to ensure they are performing their intended function.
> 
> Based on feedback received as part of the evaluation, the following changes will be in place from 1 March 2014:
> 
> 1. State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations; and
> 2. The minimum ceiling for each occupational group will be 1000 invitations
> As there are still high levels of interest from prospective skilled migrants in the following six occupations, pro rata arrangements for these occupational groups will continue:
> 
> · Chemical and Materials Engineers;
> · Electronics Engineers;
> · Other Engineering Professionals;
> · ICT Business and Systems Analysts;
> · Software and Applications Programmers; and
> · Telecommunications Engineering Professionals.
> Details of the cut-offs for these occupations will continue to be included in the regular invitation round reports.
> *
> 
> key points:
> 
> 1. From 1st March, 2014, no ceilings will be placed for state and territory nominated visas. This means, there will not be any cap for 190 and 489 regional sponsored visas. States and territories can sponsor as many candidates as they wish under 190 and 489 visas. This rule will immediately come into effect from 1st March, 2014.
> 
> 2. The minimum ceilings for the above 6 occupations will be 1000 per group. I mean, each group will have at least 1000 invitations under 190 and 489. For instance, 2613 group will have at least 1000 more invites till June, 2013. and there is no restriction for maximum numbers, however, this maximum figure may be fine tuned by eac state/territory later depending on the enthusiasm from candidates.
> 
> 3. This doesn't have any influence on 189 visa (i strongly trust). Hence, the remaining seats for 189 visa category will still be available.
> 
> Advantages:
> 
> 1. for low pointers, i strongly recommend them to click 190 option as well in their eoi, so that if there is no or less possibility for getting invited under 189, they can get nomination from state under 190 visa. This is really a good news to many people, for instance, who are falling under 2613 group and are holding 60 points waiting in long queue.
> 
> 2. i guess, in 1st week of March, applicable states might open state sponsorship for these 6 occupations. This means, a surprising gift to all low pointe holders in 6 groups. This is undoubtedly a happy news to all.
> 
> to cut a long story short, wash out your negative attitude. all you will be invited for sure.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> sathiya



Hi Sathiya,

Thanks a lot for sharing your views. It bumps my confidence back after going through your post  .. 

I m in long waiting queue of EOI with 60 points. As an alternative I would like to try NSW SS (Bcoz of IELTS score 6.5). The NSW SS website doesn't show any updated information.

Is NSW not restarted accepting invitation ??

Can you please share your thought on this.

Tons of thanks,
zameer.ise


----------



## sathiyaseelan

zameer.ise said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Thanks a lot for sharing your views. It bumps my confidence back after going through your post  ..
> 
> I m in long waiting queue of EOI with 60 points. As an alternative I would like to try NSW SS (Bcoz of IELTS score 6.5). The NSW SS website doesn't show any updated information.
> 
> Is NSW not restarted accepting invitation ??
> 
> Can you please share your thought on this.
> 
> Tons of thanks,
> zameer.ise


hi zameer,

some states might open nomination in first week of March or so. Moreover, i do believe that this doesn't, however, mean that all Australian states nominate all 6 occupations. Perhaps, only few states such as SA and ACT might sponsor candidates under 2633 group, for instance. Hence, you should have an eye on the states you are interested to get nomination from. You need to log in into their sites to check when they open SS for your group. only, within a week or two, we should be able to see the prevalence of this rule. But, be optimistic about this.


----------



## santhossh

Sorry If I am asking this redundant question. Can any one of you please let me know where do I check the state sponshorship availability ? Is there any link if yes ,can you please share the link.

It will be really helpful for me.


Regards
Santhosh


----------



## Rizwan125

*489 eoi f.s*

Hi Dear Buddy Sathiya its good to see u after long time 

Sathiya i want one advice on my case if u can help me out,

I submitted EOI on 13 Dec with 60 points 489 F.S

Untill now i am not invited,due to continuous fluctuating seats for 489 Family Sponsored..

As per 10 february Report i was only 5 hours behind invitation specifically 60 points..

But as per 24 feb all seats are filled with 65 points holder cut off date 18 feb,which simply means from 11 to 18 feb 25 EOI submitted with 65 points..

Now i am worried its been almost 20 days gap untill 10 march,means if 1 EOI of 65 points submitted per day,25 seats easily filled..

whats your opinion regarding above situation ??

1)Should i go for 7 each ielts???i am not going to apply 189 because security check is almost 14 months for pakistani people..

2)Should i go for 489 state sponsered (Mechanical)..following states are willing to sponsered
a)Northern Terrotory
b)Australian Capital Territory
c)Tasmania

Your Cerebral reply will be highly appreciated

Regards


----------



## tipzstamatic

santhossh said:


> Sorry If I am asking this redundant question. Can any one of you please let me know where do I check the state sponshorship availability ? Is there any link if yes ,can you please share the link.
> 
> It will be really helpful for me.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Santhosh


youll have to check with the website of each state:
a quick goolge of <state> 190 immi shows:

Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## zameer.ise

santhossh said:


> Sorry If I am asking this redundant question. Can any one of you please let me know where do I check the state sponshorship availability ? Is there any link if yes ,can you please share the link.
> 
> It will be really helpful for me.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Santhosh




http://australia.gov.au/topics/immigration/state-migration-sites


----------



## kavith

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi zameer,
> 
> some states might open nomination in first week of March or so. Moreover, i do believe that this doesn't, however, mean that all Australian states nominate all 6 occupations. Perhaps, only few states such as SA and ACT might sponsor candidates under 2633 group, for instance. Hence, you should have an eye on the states you are interested to get nomination from. You need to log in into their sites to check when they open SS for your group. only, within a week or two, we should be able to see the prevalence of this rule. But, be optimistic about this.


Hi Sathya,

I am also trying for NSW SS. If i get I will have 65 points.

Please let me know the following.
1. So if i check the box, will NSW will look into my EOI and invite me if they open.

2. Is there any form should i fill to apply. if so where can i find it.

3. Should we maintain any bank balance like 30000 $


----------



## Rizwan125

*Mechanical Engr Western Australia State Sponsered*

Is Anzsco code 233512 Mechanical Engineer is elibigle to take 489 State sponsered from Western Australia???


Regards


----------



## sathiyaseelan

kavith said:


> Hi Sathya,
> 
> I am also trying for NSW SS. If i get I will have 65 points.
> 
> Please let me know the following.
> 1. So if i check the box, will NSW will look into my EOI and invite me if they open.
> 
> 2. Is there any form should i fill to apply. if so where can i find it.
> 
> 3. Should we maintain any bank balance like 30000 $


kavith, generally, choosing NSW under 190 option doesn't allow them to see your EOI. You need to apply separately to that state with the defined documents mentioned in their website. By and large, states never ask you to showcase your financial capacity, however, few sates may force you to do so even while lodging application for state sponsorship to them. Check their website for this information. Check NSW sponsorship thread to get to knoe more details in connection this and surf through their website too.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Rizwan125 said:


> Hi Dear Buddy Sathiya its good to see u after long time
> 
> Sathiya i want one advice on my case if u can help me out,
> 
> I submitted EOI on 13 Dec with 60 points 489 F.S
> 
> Untill now i am not invited,due to continuous fluctuating seats for 489 Family Sponsored..
> 
> As per 10 february Report i was only 5 hours behind invitation specifically 60 points..
> 
> But as per 24 feb all seats are filled with 65 points holder cut off date 18 feb,which simply means from 11 to 18 feb 25 EOI submitted with 65 points..
> 
> Now i am worried its been almost 20 days gap untill 10 march,means if 1 EOI of 65 points submitted per day,25 seats easily filled..
> 
> whats your opinion regarding above situation ??
> 
> 1)Should i go for 7 each ielts???i am not going to apply 189 because security check is almost 14 months for pakistani people..
> 
> 2)Should i go for 489 state sponsered (Mechanical)..following states are willing to sponsered
> a)Northern Terrotory
> b)Australian Capital Territory
> c)Tasmania
> 
> Your Cerebral reply will be highly appreciated
> 
> Regards


Rizwan,

i recommend you to sit for ielts again because it is not like every candidate from pakistan must undergo security check. Moreover, ts not mandatory that security check should occur for 14 months, there are many candidates from Pakistan or Bangladesh whose security checks have been accomplished within 2-3 months itself. 

Meanwhile, if you are in a hurry, you could also go for lodging an application for 489 regioal sponsored visa, however, the major disadvantage in this is that you will be bounded to a specific region where the feasibility for finding a good is low. Moreover, many employers may unwilling to employ you as you will be on temporary provisional visa. The ideal solution, i suggest to you is to knock the doors of ielts again.

Hope this helps.


----------



## wana fly

HighNoon said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Where does it say about the changes affecting only the 190?
> 
> Since 190 do not have any restrictions from DIBP anymore, the increase in ceilings are actually more relevant to 189?
> 
> I guess this would be confirmed once the skillselect site is updated with the March round.



This is from my earlier post on page no. 1168...
Guys have a look at this newsflash on skillselect:

Changes to the Operation of Occupation Ceilings » SkillSelect Support

I feel the DIBP will continue to issue visa invites thr' 190 even after the ceiling number is met for all the occupations (provided they are open or limited & not closed in the particular state). So all those not getting invites thr' 189 can switch over to 190..... Its a high time folks n we dont know what all changes they will make in coming July.... So better go for 190 if poss.
I guess, they r hinting that they will review the case if any occupation exceeds 1000 visa invites thr' 190 (not sure if "1000" is per state in Aus. or for entire Aus. nation )


----------



## jiser911

According to the new occupation ceiling only 71 invites have been sent. No idea what diac is up to.


----------



## srik2006

wana fly said:


> Hello Friend,
> This condition (1000 invitation per job code) is valid only for 190 visa category.... not sure if its applicable to 489.... But I am sure its not applicable for 189.


We will get clear idea for 489 in the following invitation round


----------



## Manpreet_jolly2014

Hi guys,
I am new to this forum and this thread. i have a query and cant really find the answer for it.

Currently i am waiting for my invitation.

Eoi applied : 8th dec 2013
Anzec code : 2613(Software and application programer)
Points : 60
Subclass :189
When i applied the point cut off was 60 but after that in the last round it says that cut off for 2613 is 70.
WILL I GET MY INVITATION IF THE POINT BAR IS RAISED TO 70? Time i applied it was 60 points for 2613. they say due to high number of applicants the bar is raised. will it affect the old applications ???
Can somebody please help with this.!!!!

Thank you 
Regards 
Manpreet jolly


----------



## santhossh

Manpreet_jolly2014 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am new to this forum and this thread. i have a query and cant really find the answer for it.
> 
> Currently i am waiting for my invitation.
> 
> Eoi applied : 8th dec 2013
> Anzec code : 2613(Software and application programer)
> Points : 60
> Subclass :189
> When i applied the point cut off was 60 but after that in the last round it says that cut off for 2613 is 70.
> WILL I GET MY INVITATION IF THE POINT BAR IS RAISED TO 70? Time i applied it was 60 points for 2613. they say due to high number of applicants the bar is raised. will it affect the old applications ???
> Can somebody please help with this.!!!!
> 
> Thank you
> Regards
> Manpreet jolly



Hi Guys ,

Even i have the same query as Manpreet mentioned above. I have applied my EOI with 60 points on 12 NOV 2013 (189) 261311 - Analyst Programmer . 

Can anyone pls suggest that as per the DIAC comment , the cut-off for 2613 going forward will be 70 POINTS. In that case do we have very rare chances of getting an invite ?

Request experts advice.

Also, as Sathiya mentioned in one of his post that the State will open for the invitations. Is it a good idea to switch to 190 (SS) . If many people goes for SS from 189 , then can there be a smililar situation as we are currently facing with the 189 60 POINTERS ? 


Please advice 

regards
Santhosh

189 - 261311 - Analyst Programmer | EOI - 12 - NOV - 2013 | 60 POINTS | Invite :fingerscrossed:


----------



## karnavidyut

santhossh said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Even i have the same query as Manpreet mentioned above. I have applied my EOI with 60 points on 12 NOV 2013 (189) 261311 - Analyst Programmer .
> 
> Can anyone pls suggest that as per the DIAC comment , the cut-off for 2613 going forward will be 70 POINTS. In that case do we have very rare chances of getting an invite ?
> 
> Request experts advice.
> 
> Also, as Sathiya mentioned in one of his post that the State will open for the invitations. Is it a good idea to switch to 190 (SS) . If many people goes for SS from 189 , then can there be a smililar situation as we are currently facing with the 189 60 POINTERS ?
> 
> Please advice
> 
> regards
> Santhosh
> 
> 189 - 261311 - Analyst Programmer | EOI - 12 - NOV - 2013 | 60 POINTS | Invite :fingerscrossed:


The cut off cannot be 70 all the time for now..... It's just like getting a good college seat! People are just making guestimates for future trends.... Nobody knows for sure 
Think you have 60% and others getting invited have 70% so they get priority 
..once all the 70 pointers have been invited then come 65 pointers followed by 60. If there is anyway you can increase your points do so else you will need to patiently wait till you get lucky


----------



## clankyasp

Things should improve for 2613, as ACS is not giving out full assessment to international students any more and its mandatory to complete professional year for full assessment. So, i believe this increase is due to those who graduated last years final semester. 

If all recent graduates lodged their EOIs by now, hopefully then there will be no new EOIs from international student for the next one year. This should provide enough gap for the 60 pointers to receive invitation.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

santhossh said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Even i have the same query as Manpreet mentioned above. I have applied my EOI with 60 points on 12 NOV 2013 (189) 261311 - Analyst Programmer .
> 
> Can anyone pls suggest that as per the DIAC comment , the cut-off for 2613 going forward will be 70 POINTS. In that case do we have very rare chances of getting an invite ?
> 
> Request experts advice.
> 
> Also, as Sathiya mentioned in one of his post that the State will open for the invitations. Is it a good idea to switch to 190 (SS) . If many people goes for SS from 189 , then can there be a smililar situation as we are currently facing with the 189 60 POINTERS ?
> 
> 
> Please advice
> 
> regards
> Santhosh
> 
> 189 - 261311 - Analyst Programmer | EOI - 12 - NOV - 2013 | 60 POINTS | Invite :fingerscrossed:


Generally, even a candidate's score is one of the key factors for a state to decide whether to award him/her sponsorship or not. However, it is not the one and only factors. i know many people with better scores such as 70 or 65 have faced rejections from states whereas 60 pointers succeeded in receiving SS. for state sponsorship, having high scores is not the only need to get SS. So, SS depends on many factors such as education, work experience, IELTS, points scores etc.

you may expect invite in future rounds. See, the invite trend is not a constant one and it has to go changes based on the incoming applicant's scores. the reason for high competition could be the advent of international graduates who completed education recently or 1 year work experience in australia. So, wait for few more rounds. Nevertheless, choosing both 189 and 190 options in eoi and applying for SS is also a good idea indeed to those who are able to survive in a state/region and are in urgent need to migrate to.


----------



## santhossh

sathiyaseelan said:


> Generally, even a candidate's score is one of the key factors for a state to decide whether to award him/her sponsorship or not. However, it is not the one and only factors. i know many people with better scores such as 70 or 65 have faced rejections from states whereas 60 pointers succeeded in receiving SS. for state sponsorship, having high scores is not the only need to get SS. So, SS depends on many factors such as education, work experience, IELTS, points scores etc.
> 
> you may expect invite in future rounds. See, the invite trend is not a constant one and it has to go changes based on the incoming applicant's scores. the reason for high competition could be the advent of international graduates who completed education recently or 1 year work experience in australia. So, wait for few more rounds. Nevertheless, choosing both 189 and 190 options in eoi and applying for SS is also a good idea indeed to those who are able to survive in a state/region and are in urgent need to migrate to.



Hi Sathya ,

thanks for your reply . I am wondering whether I can apply for both 189 and 190 at the same time ? Kindly clarify me . If yes , then which one will get priority among those two. 

Is the 190 application also has the priority based on the points ? like one with 60 point applying for a state will have less priority than that of one with 65 point and applying for SS ? 

or isit purely based on the level of qualification and the experience etc. is taken as a priority for giving an invite ..
Your inputs is highly appreciated.

Thanks
Santhosh


----------



## engineer1

Posting the available scores in the order the invitation is expected

User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation 
ushaaarunb1--- 261313(189) -------70 ---------Feb 16, 2014 - ------------?
Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
HighNoon------- 233914(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
Prabhuranjan----261312(189)--------65 ---------Jan 31, 2014 --------------?
amitt78 --------261312(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
visitkangaroos--261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
lvonline--------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 5, 2014 -------------- ?
AuzLover -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 6, 2014 -------------- ?
zoyakhan -------261313(xxx) -------65 ---------Feb 7, 2014 -------------- ?
rsp ------------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 8, 2014 -------------- ?
Deepshi---------261313(189) -------65----------Feb 8, 2014----------------?
Wolverine_349---261313(189)--------65----------Feb 11,2014----------------?
karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
kavith----------261313(189) -------xx----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
Santhosh -------261311(189) -------60 ---------Feb 10,2014 ---------------?
anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24,2014 ---------------?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

santhossh said:


> Hi Sathya ,
> 
> thanks for your reply . I am wondering whether I can apply for both 189 and 190 at the same time ? Kindly clarify me . If yes , then which one will get priority among those two.
> 
> Is the 190 application also has the priority based on the points ? like one with 60 point applying for a state will have less priority than that of one with 65 point and applying for SS ?
> 
> or isit purely based on the level of qualification and the experience etc. is taken as a priority for giving an invite ..
> Your inputs is highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Santhosh


yes, you can choose both 189 and 190 in eoi at the same time. There is no priority among them. The one under which visa you will be invited first, the other visa will be blocked till the expiry of invite that is 2 months. I mean, only 1 invite will be allowed at a time and if you get an invite under 190, your eoi will be locked for 60 days and your eoi will not be taken into account 189 invite rounds till 60 days from then. Once the invite under 190 expired, your eoi will go back to the pool of 189 visa and will be considered for immediate invitation rounds.

190 doesn't have any priority based on points. Points for states do nothing for them. However, they will look at all your areas such as IELTS scores, work experience, age, demand of your occupation in that state, point scores etc. Just read my previous post where i mentioned the same. one with 65 points might be refused whereas the others with 60 or 55 points might be invited by the sates. So, it varies from one to another. Hope you got answers


----------



## santhossh

sathiyaseelan said:


> yes, you can choose both 189 and 190 in eoi at the same time. There is no priority among them. The one under which visa you will be invited first, the other visa will be blocked till the expiry of invite that is 2 months. I mean, only 1 invite will be allowed at a time and if you get an invite under 190, your eoi will be locked for 60 days and your eoi will not be taken into account 189 invite rounds till 60 days from then. Once the invite under 190 expired, your eoi will go back to the pool of 189 visa and will be considered for immediate invitation rounds.
> 
> 190 doesn't have any priority based on points. Points for states do nothing for them. However, they will look at all your areas such as IELTS scores, work experience, age, demand of your occupation in that state, point scores etc. Just read my previous post where i mentioned the same. one with 65 points might be refused whereas the others with 60 or 55 points might be invited by the sates. So, it varies from one to another. Hope you got answers


Thanks for the clarification Sathya . I just have one more doubt , If I modify the EOI to include the 190 subclass as well , then my VISA date of Effect for 189 which is now 12 NOV 2013 will also get changed to the date when I made a modification to include 190 as well ? By this way will I loose priority again under 189 category with the new visa date of effect ?

Please clarify.

Thanks
Santhosh


----------



## chdboy

santhossh said:


> Thanks for the clarification Sathya . I just have one more doubt , If I modify the EOI to include the 190 subclass as well , then my VISA date of Effect for 189 which is now 12 NOV 2013 will also get changed to the date when I made a modification to include 190 as well ? By this way will I loose priority again under 189 category with the new visa date of effect ?
> 
> Please clarify.
> 
> Thanks
> Santhosh


Ideally it should not. Visa date of effect is like "a particular score achieved on XYZ date". Your ticking the 190 option does not change your score and thus no change on your VDE.


----------



## slsujith

santhossh said:


> Thanks for the clarification Sathya . I just have one more doubt , If I modify the EOI to include the 190 subclass as well , then my VISA date of Effect for 189 which is now 12 NOV 2013 will also get changed to the date when I made a modification to include 190 as well ? By this way will I loose priority again under 189 category with the new visa date of effect ?
> 
> Please clarify.
> 
> Thanks
> Santhosh


Hi Santhosh,

I just modified my EOI to include 190 and it didn't change DOE for 189.


----------



## santhossh

slsujith said:


> Hi Santhosh,
> 
> I just modified my EOI to include 190 and it didn't change DOE for 189.


Hi , Can we apply for 190 SS for a particular state even if they didnot open for invitations ? Pls clarify . If yes , what is the advantage of doing so?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

santhossh said:


> Thanks for the clarification Sathya . I just have one more doubt , If I modify the EOI to include the 190 subclass as well , then my VISA date of Effect for 189 which is now 12 NOV 2013 will also get changed to the date when I made a modification to include 190 as well ? By this way will I loose priority again under 189 category with the new visa date of effect ?
> 
> Please clarify.
> 
> Thanks
> Santhosh


No. it will not change the visa date of existing visa (that is 189 in your case). You will get two visa date effects, one for 189 visa abnd the other for 190 visa. the visa date for 190 visa will be the one you do click 190 option in eoi. Howver, additionally choosing 190 option will have nothing to do with existing visa type. So, chill out baby. Again, priority is not at all influenced by this action.


----------



## santhossh

sathiyaseelan said:


> No. it will not change the visa date of existing visa (that is 189 in your case). You will get two visa date effects, one for 189 visa abnd the other for 190 visa. the visa date for 190 visa will be the one you do click 190 option in eoi. Howver, additionally choosing 190 option will have nothing to do with existing visa type. So, chill out baby. Again, priority is not at all influenced by this action.



Hi Sathya,

So , it means that if i update EOI and check the 190 checkbox and complete the EOI submission again also it will not affect the EOI submitted date for 189.

That means my 189 EOI will be still 12 NOV 2013.
And if i Update the EOI and check the 190 option today , then 190 EOI will be 04 MAR 2014.

IS my understanding correct?

Regards
Santhosh


----------



## sindhu kodoor

Hi,

Submitted my EOI today under 189 category for Analyst programmer role with 65 points , fingers crossed.

Regards,
Sindhu


----------



## sathiyaseelan

santhossh said:


> Hi Sathya,
> 
> So , it means that if i update EOI and check the 190 checkbox and complete the EOI submission again also it will not affect the EOI submitted date for 189.
> 
> That means my 189 EOI will be still 12 NOV 2013.
> And if i Update the EOI and check the 190 option today , then 190 EOI will be 04 MAR 2014.
> 
> IS my understanding correct?
> 
> Regards
> Santhosh


so, finally, after many confusions, you got it right. yes, you will have 2 visa types one (189) with existing date and the new one (190) with today's date if you click 190 now.


----------



## venuhunev

sathiyaseelan said:


> so, finally, after many confusions, you got it right. yes, you will have 2 visa types one (189) with existing date and the new one (190) with today's date if you click 190 now.


Having 2 EOIs (1 for 189 and 1 for 190) will create any issues ?


----------



## ajaro

hi everyone i just wanted to know how long will it take for 2211 Accountant to get an invite with 65 points??


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ajaro said:


> hi everyone i just wanted to know how long will it take for 2211 Accountant to get an invite with 65 points??


within 2 invite rounds in the worst case as yours is not a competitive occupation and DIBP witnesses less number of candidates lodging EOI under 2211 group. In best case, the chances are excellent that you may be invited in upcoming invitation round itself. All the best.


----------



## zoyakhan

Since today, whenever I am opening this page, my anti virus says that it has blocked malicious code. Is anyone else having the same problem?

thanks
zoya khan


----------



## askumar

Dear Future Expats,

Can any one of you advice on the following two points

1) Do i have a chance in the March invitation for 261313 (Software Engg) with 65 points? 

2) My ACS was done last year and i had 7 yrs at that time and got ACS validate letter with 7 yrs. Now at this point , i have 8 years experience but my ACS letter has only 7 yrs experience, So can i claim points for 8 yrs experience or can i only claim points for experience written in ACS letter. ( I have not changed the company).

Please advice.

Regards,
Kumar


----------



## ajaro

thanks for u reply sathiyaseelan i love u man


----------



## tipzstamatic

askumar said:


> Dear Future Expats,
> 
> Can any one of you advice on the following two points
> 
> 1) Do i have a chance in the March invitation for 261313 (Software Engg) with 65 points?
> 
> 2) My ACS was done last year and i had 7 yrs at that time and got ACS validate letter with 7 yrs. Now at this point , i have 8 years experience but my ACS letter has only 7 yrs experience, So can i claim points for 8 yrs experience or can i only claim points for experience written in ACS letter. ( I have not changed the company).
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Regards,
> Kumar


i doubt you can get invited for March with 65 points.
skill select report
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	70	14/2/2014 1.32 pm
i assume there were other 65 pointers that submitted earlier.

---

that depends when last year you did the assessment. i believe ACS is now deducting 2 years off total experience. did you have it done before that rule was implemented? if so, you might want to consider deducting 2 years off your points as DIBP will check on that - otherwise you may be rejected by overclaiming points


----------



## emerald89

Hi Kumar,

To answer your question for point 2, you can claim point for additional one more year of working experience. Your signature showed that you have already submitted ur EOI. How many points did you claim for working experience. If you claim the point starting from the ACS assessed skilled employment date to current date, you are right. 

Upon invitation, you will include supporting documents such as payslips, tax return form, bank statement etc to proof your continuous working experience with the same company. 




askumar said:


> Dear Future Expats,
> 
> Can any one of you advice on the following two points
> 
> 1) Do i have a chance in the March invitation for 261313 (Software Engg) with 65 points?
> 
> 2) My ACS was done last year and i had 7 yrs at that time and got ACS validate letter with 7 yrs. Now at this point , i have 8 years experience but my ACS letter has only 7 yrs experience, So can i claim points for 8 yrs experience or can i only claim points for experience written in ACS letter. ( I have not changed the company).
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Regards,
> Kumar


----------



## dawn_ch

sathiyaseelan said:


> so, finally, after many confusions, you got it right. yes, you will have 2 visa types one (189) with existing date and the new one (190) with today's date if you click 190 now.


I was wondering that to apply for 190 visa, we must have a valid state nomination first, don't we?
Thanks in advance


----------



## srangara

Hi Experts,
I had filed for 189 EOI for 261313 on Dec 10th with 60 points. Now the reports section shows the invite is extended to 70 pointers and above. Will it come back to 60 points?

What's the reason that there are high pointers suddenly?

When is the invite likely for my case? Also will the quota for this year be over before I get an invite? In that case will be EOI be active for next years quota(from July if i remeber right)?

Thanks,


----------



## sathiyaseelan

dawn_ch said:


> I was wondering that to apply for 190 visa, we must have a valid state nomination first, don't we?
> Thanks in advance


hello dawn, look at the question to which i answered. When one chooses both 189 and 190 options in eoi, he will have two columns stating 190 and 189. I didn't mention 2 visas will be given to you. check out the question raised by kavith.

Yes, you are right, we need to get Sponsorship from a state, however, filling in eoi with 190 option can be done prior to that also. it is you who needs to decide. Cheers!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

srangara said:


> Hi Experts,
> I had filed for 189 EOI for 261313 on Dec 10th with 60 points. Now the reports section shows the invite is extended to 70 pointers and above. Will it come back to 60 points?
> 
> What's the reason that there are high pointers suddenly?
> 
> When is the invite likely for my case? Also will the quota for this year be over before I get an invite? In that case will be EOI be active for next years quota(from July if i remeber right)?
> 
> Thanks,


the invite trends will likely come down to pick 60 pointers after few more rounds. this is because of recent graduates who completed studies and 1 year work experience lodging eoi's in greater numbers, of course, with high points due to additional points for australian study and experience. You may get invite in the month of say June, or so. If your eoi is not invited this year, it will be carry forwarded to next year.


----------



## wana fly

tipzstamatic said:


> i doubt you can get invited for March with 65 points.
> skill select report
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	70	14/2/2014 1.32 pm
> i assume there were other 65 pointers that submitted earlier.
> 
> ---
> 
> that depends when last year you did the assessment. i believe ACS is now deducting 2 years off total experience. did you have it done before that rule was implemented? if so, you might want to consider deducting 2 years off your points as DIBP will check on that - otherwise you may be rejected by overclaiming points



Hello tipzstamatic,
need some help in my case...
I have been working since Feb. 2007. I had applied for ACS in Oct. 2013 & got my ACS +ve in Feb. 14 (after a review appli.) As per the ACS report, they say, 

The following employment after February 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263212 (ICT Support Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 02/07 - 11/08 (1yrs 9mths)
Position: XXX
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 11/08 - 10/13 (4yrs 11mths)
Position: XXX
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA

I have submitted EOI on 12th Feb. In the employment history column I mentioned that I am working since Feb. 2007. Because my employment is without a break, the total points at the end of EOI became 70 (including state sponsorship). 
Now my concern is, the ACS has given me +ve after Feb. 2009 till Oct 13 (after deducting 2 yrs of exp.) & I am still with the same company...... Should I be claiming 10 points in EOI since Feb. 2007 (as that employment is relevant too) OR as per the ACS result, should I be claiming points post Feb 2009? (again since we are in March 2014, even if I reduce initial 2 yrs, I am left with 5 yrs of exp. which gives me 10 points which I have already claimed in EOI.... So I am confused....shd I update the EOI to claim only 65 points in total bcoz they say visa can be rejected if points in EOI are over claimed?)


----------



## Yenigalla

sathiyaseelan said:


> the invite trends will likely come down to pick 60 pointers after few more rounds. this is because of recent graduates who completed studies and 1 year work experience lodging eoi's in greater numbers, of course, with high points due to additional points for australian study and experience. You may get invite in the month of say June, or so. If your eoi is not invited this year, it will be carry forwarded to next year.


Hi Sathiya How are you. It is awarding to see you tirelessly helping members from time to time. When are off to Aus?


----------



## emerald89

It differ from state to state. Some states require to get the nomination first for all occupation codes and some only for those restricted codes, then can submit EOI. Some require to submit EOI first with 190 and then furnish that EOI number applying for state sponsorship. You will have to refer to the guide for your state of interest. 



dawn_ch said:


> I was wondering that to apply for 190 visa, we must have a valid state nomination first, don't we?
> Thanks in advance


----------



## emerald89

You can claim point only after Feb 2009 and cumulative experience after that. 



wana fly said:


> Hello tipzstamatic,
> need some help in my case...
> I have been working since Feb. 2007. I had applied for ACS in Oct. 2013 & got my ACS +ve in Feb. 14 (after a review appli.) As per the ACS report, they say,
> 
> The following employment after February 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263212 (ICT Support Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 02/07 - 11/08 (1yrs 9mths)
> Position: XXX
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 11/08 - 10/13 (4yrs 11mths)
> Position: XXX
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 12th Feb. In the employment history column I mentioned that I am working since Feb. 2007. Because my employment is without a break, the total points at the end of EOI became 70 (including state sponsorship).
> Now my concern is, the ACS has given me +ve after Feb. 2009 till Oct 13 (after deducting 2 yrs of exp.) & I am still with the same company...... Should I be claiming 10 points in EOI since Feb. 2007 (as that employment is relevant too) OR as per the ACS result, should I be claiming points post Feb 2009? (again since we are in March 2014, even if I reduce initial 2 yrs, I am left with 5 yrs of exp. which gives me 10 points which I have already claimed in EOI.... So I am confused....shd I update the EOI to claim only 65 points in total bcoz they say visa can be rejected if points in EOI are over claimed?)


----------



## wana fly

emerald89 said:


> You can claim point only after Feb 2009 and cumulative experience after that.


Hmmm..... but the question is how do I do that? I can login to my EOI & update the EOI by un-checking the box "is the employment relevant --> NO" for my first job.... but that was only for 21 months (till Nov. 2008)..... *So I am still left with exp. from Nov. 2008 to date, making my overall exp. to exceed 5 years & I am still left with 10 points for my total exp*.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

wana fly said:


> Hello tipzstamatic,
> need some help in my case...
> I have been working since Feb. 2007. I had applied for ACS in Oct. 2013 & got my ACS +ve in Feb. 14 (after a review appli.) As per the ACS report, they say,
> 
> The following employment after February 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263212 (ICT Support Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 02/07 - 11/08 (1yrs 9mths)
> Position: XXX
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 11/08 - 10/13 (4yrs 11mths)
> Position: XXX
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 12th Feb. In the employment history column I mentioned that I am working since Feb. 2007. Because my employment is without a break, the total points at the end of EOI became 70 (including state sponsorship).
> Now my concern is, the ACS has given me +ve after Feb. 2009 till Oct 13 (after deducting 2 yrs of exp.) & I am still with the same company...... Should I be claiming 10 points in EOI since Feb. 2007 (as that employment is relevant too) OR as per the ACS result, should I be claiming points post Feb 2009? (again since we are in March 2014, even if I reduce initial 2 yrs, I am left with 5 yrs of exp. which gives me 10 points which I have already claimed in EOI.... So I am confused....shd I update the EOI to claim only 65 points in total bcoz they say visa can be rejected if points in EOI are over claimed?)


you must claim points for the experience ts starting from feb, 2009. If you claim points for previous ex[perience as well, be ready to face visa refusal. What are you waiting for? Just log into eoi and change the work experience from Febraury, 2009. If you wish to add previous experience as well do so but don't forget to mark it "irrelevant".


----------



## sathiyaseelan

wana fly said:


> Hmmm..... but the question is how do I do that? I can login to my EOI & update the EOI by un-checking the box "is the employment relevant --> NO" for my first job.... but that was only for 21 months (till Nov. 2008)..... *So I am still left with exp. from Nov. 2008 to date, making my overall exp. to exceed 5 years & I am still left with 10 points for my total exp*.


well, i hav a solution. Delete your first job from the eoi first. Then split your curretn experience into two one frm Nov, 2008 to Feb, 2009 marking it irrelevant and then the second from Feb, 2009 to "blank date" as end date and claim this experience as relevant. Leaving end date of current employment is to show that your ongoing experience is cumulative. You may even enter work experience only from February, 2009. no need to panic about splitting sam experience into two as CASE officer and DIBP know this rule very well.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Sathiya How are you. It is awarding to see you tirelessly helping members from time to time. When are off to Aus?


thanks buddy for asking. yes, i am fine now. looking for vrious aspects in connection with accommodation, jobs, etc. i am flying to Melborune on 18th April, 2014. Hope we can have a party together there if everything goes on right track. Cheers!


----------



## wana fly

sathiyaseelan said:


> well, i hav a solution. Delete your first job from the eoi first. Then split your curretn experience into two one frm Nov, 2008 to Feb, 2009 marking it irrelevant and then the second from Feb, 2009 to "blank date" as end date and claim this experience as relevant. Leaving end date of current employment is to show that your ongoing experience is cumulative. You may even enter work experience only from February, 2009. no need to panic about splitting sam experience into two as CASE officer and DIBP know this rule very well.



Thanks for ur help sathiyaseelan...
I'll do that..... & if at all the CO asks for the explanation, I can tell him/her the same... Just that I feel I'll keep the first job details too, just that I'll mark it as ir-relevant.... OR do you think I should remove 1st job completely & change the 2nd job dates to Feb 2009 to till date & mark it relevant as per grant from ACS?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

wana fly said:


> Thanks for ur help sathiyaseelan...
> I'll do that..... & if at all the CO asks for the explanation, I can tell him/her the same... Just that I feel I'll keep the first job details too, just that I'll mark it as ir-relevant.... OR do you think I should remove 1st job completely & change the 2nd job dates to Feb 2009 to till date & mark it relevant as per grant from ACS?


second one suits better as the first job has no influence on points, it is wise to remove it from eoi.


----------



## emerald89

Hi Sathiya,

When I fill up Form 80, I am only studying the form and no where near to lodge the visa yet , there is a section to enter contact details in Australia. Is it very important to fill up that part or is there any impact on the visa consideration if I am to leave that portion blank.? In other words, is it really important to have personal contact in Australia for one to be granted PR?


----------



## Yenigalla

Just leave it blank. Not reqd to enter your Australian address details if you don't have currently.


----------



## krish82

Hi,
I have to give the details about the agent in eoi??? Ie (vic)...


----------



## Black_Rose

Just a quick question, do I need to provide spouse's passport number while submitting EOI?


----------



## askumar

Hello sathiyaseelan..,

Need your advice too. I have submitted my EOI with 65 points for Software Engg.
My acs results are as follows : 7 years 0 months ( 2006 to 2013).

In my EOI, i filled the data as per ACS. The question is if i leave the last employment end date blank, then i will complete 8 years because i still work for the same company and i get 70 points. But can i leave it blank ? 

Regards,
Kumar


----------



## wana fly

Hello All,
thnx a ton for sharing views on my query earlier.... I have updated my EOI just now. Kept the 1st job as it is but unchecked the box which says "Employment Relevant".
Split the job number 2 in two parts.... 1st Part Nov. 2008 to Feb 2009 (unchecked the box which says "Employment Relevant") & *in the 2nd part March 2009 onward Selected "Employment Relevant"* ....... So I am finally claiming as per my ACS letter..... But even after all the changes I made, my EOI points come to the same old total- 70


----------



## zoyakhan

askumar said:


> Hello sathiyaseelan..,
> 
> Need your advice too. I have submitted my EOI with 65 points for Software Engg.
> My acs results are as follows : 7 years 0 months ( 2006 to 2013).
> 
> In my EOI, i filled the data as per ACS. The question is if i leave the last employment end date blank, then i will complete 8 years because i still work for the same company and i get 70 points. But can i leave it blank ?
> 
> Regards,
> Kumar



I also left the end date blank and it is perfectly ok in my opinion and what I read on this forum. I hope you made sure to count your employment after the ACS deeming date.


----------



## Ausexpat009

Black_Rose said:


> Just a quick question, do I need to provide spouse's passport number while submitting EOI?


No, you don't have to give any of your spouse details in EOI.


----------



## askumar

Hello ZoyaKhan,

Thanks for the reply.

SO shall i update my EOI leaving the end date blank. Will the visa be rejected after they see that my ACS expereince validated is only for 7 years =>65 points and i claim 70 points?

One more question, i see that you have 65 points and u applied ur EOI on Feb.... Have you not received an invitation yet?

Kumar


----------



## sathiyaseelan

askumar said:


> Hello sathiyaseelan..,
> 
> Need your advice too. I have submitted my EOI with 65 points for Software Engg.
> My acs results are as follows : 7 years 0 months ( 2006 to 2013).
> 
> In my EOI, i filled the data as per ACS. The question is if i leave the last employment end date blank, then i will complete 8 years because i still work for the same company and i get 70 points. But can i leave it blank ?
> 
> Regards,
> Kumar


kumar, yes, you need to leave the end date of current employment blank on condition that you work with same roles and could prove it using current opay slips, income tax statements, new reference letter (optional though i strongly recommend) while you lodge visa application. Don't wait for anything, just leave the end date as i said.


----------



## thoven

*will Analyst programmer will invited with 60 points???*

applied in nov 2013 still waiting for invitation... will I get invited????
please reply with advice...!!!!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

askumar said:


> Hello ZoyaKhan,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> SO shall i update my EOI leaving the end date blank. Will the visa be rejected after they see that my ACS expereince validated is only for 7 years =>65 points and i claim 70 points?
> 
> One more question, i see that you have 65 points and u applied ur EOI on Feb.... Have you not received an invitation yet?
> 
> Kumar


the skills assessment from ACS is valid for 2 years and till then no need to go for skills assessment again to add points for your ongoing work experience if you work with same roles. Do you have more funds to apply for skills assessment again? Do you think it is needed to lodge applications every month to add your current experience? No.

That is the reason ACS mentions that its skills assessment is valid and please disturb them again and again for including your current experience to your basket for extra points. However, if your roles are changed from one occupation to another, for instance, from software engineer to developer programmer, then you need to go for skills assessment again. If you work in same position, applying for skills assessment again is a utter waste of money and time. Wise people never do it.

Case officer and DIBP know this aspect well and never bother about it. So, don't panic about this issue. Just and go for editing the information in eoi. Cheers!


----------



## zoyakhan

askumar said:


> Hello ZoyaKhan,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> SO shall i update my EOI leaving the end date blank. Will the visa be rejected after they see that my ACS expereince validated is only for 7 years =>65 points and i claim 70 points?
> 
> One more question, i see that you have 65 points and u applied ur EOI on Feb.... Have you not received an invitation yet?
> 
> Kumar



Saathiya well explained the anwer to your concerns
No, I am still waiting for the invitation.. there were many people with 70 points this time.


----------



## askumar

Hello Satyaseelan and other expats,

I tried to modify the EOI , My experience  starts from 27 Feb 2006 till date . But still I only get 10 points for my work experience. Is this a technical issue because i have 8 yrs + experience and i should be gettin 15 points. I checked the points breakdown of EOI and i find that i still get only 10 points for expereince.

Can someone advice?

Kumar


----------



## askumar

Dears,

Please advice, am confused about this, i completed 8 years of experience (27 Feb 2006 to 27 Feb 2014) . But it still shows 10 points instead of 15. 

Help

Regards,
Kumar


----------



## zoyakhan

askumar said:


> Dears,
> 
> Please advice, am confused about this, i completed 8 years of experience (27 Feb 2006 to 27 Feb 2014) . But it still shows 10 points instead of 15.
> 
> Help
> 
> Regards,
> Kumar


Can you please double check whether all the experiences have been marked as "relevant" ?


----------



## askumar

Hello Zoya,

YEs, i have checked it as relevant occupation... Just have a check below

Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)	Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)	Related Employment	Action
SOFTWARE ENGINEER XXXXX	INDIA 27/02/2006 18/04/2008 Yes	
SOFTWARE ENGINEER yyyyy	SAUDI ARABIA 24/04/2008 15/01/2010 Yes	
SENIOR SOFTWARE ENGINEER yyyy	SAUDI ARABIA 25/01/2010 Yes


----------



## zoyakhan

askumar said:


> Hello Zoya,
> 
> YEs, i have checked it as relevant occupation... Just have a check below
> 
> Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)	Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)	Related Employment	Action
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER XXXXX	INDIA 27/02/2006 18/04/2008 Yes
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER yyyyy	SAUDI ARABIA 24/04/2008 15/01/2010 Yes
> SENIOR SOFTWARE ENGINEER yyyy	SAUDI ARABIA 25/01/2010 Yes



I initially thought that skillselect counts the months ..but here I can see that you are short of 8 yrs by a few days, if you look at the time between switching jobs.
Perhaps this is the reason. May be waiting for another few days would resolve the issue.


----------



## askumar

Hello Zoya,

Wow!! You are right!!! It was something i was unaware, when i calculate i have shortage of 16 days from Feb 27 2014, to be in profession. So they calculate even the days which we switch in jobs....  ..Interesting!! ... So i believe i will keep it as 65 points for now and by March 16, it will auto-update as 70 points as i will be completing 96 months of working ... 

Thanks for the info.. 

Cheerz
Kumar


----------



## anish13

Hey guys,

I seem to have a problem here i had not forecasted before

I am working in a company who changed its name a couple of years back. It is the same company. Now, the confusion i have is, in ACS this old companies name is not mentioned even though its the same company. 

Will this be an issue when i apply for visa.. Please help


----------



## rajesh_puchi

I did one year of apprenticeship in one of the company .Please advice me can i include that as my experience to apply for EOI


----------



## rajesh_puchi

Hey guys ,

Any one please advice me i did one year of apprenticeship in one of the company .Can i include that experience while applying EOI.

Regards
Rajesh


----------



## AuzLover

rajesh_puchi said:


> Hey guys ,
> 
> Any one please advice me i did one year of apprenticeship in one of the company .Can i include that experience while applying EOI.
> 
> Regards
> Rajesh


If its a software firm, you can include the experience if its approves by ACS(Australian computer society). I am not sure about other jobs


----------



## rajesh_puchi

H guys,


is it possible to submit 2 EOI one under 190 visa and another one under 489 visa.PLease advice me thanks.


----------



## sindhu kodoor

Hi All,

I have submitted my 189 subcategory visa EOI with 65 points for Analyst programmer role on 4th March 2014. The split of points are :

Age -30 points ,

IELTS - 10 points 

bachelors degree - 15 points

Experience offshore (India) - 4 years 5 months - 5 points

Exp onshore (Australia) - 2 years ( At the time of ACS) but still ongoing in the same company - 5 points

Do I have a chance of an Invite soon?


Thanks,


----------



## ajaro

*Accountant 2211*

Hey guys 
just wanted to know if theres any accountants in this forum waiting for an invitation in the upcoming rounds and others who did get an invite and how long did it take with 65 points???
God this wait is killing me already!!!


----------



## AuzLover

sindhu kodoor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my 189 subcategory visa EOI with 65 points for Analyst programmer role on 4th March 2014. The split of points are :
> 
> Age -30 points ,
> 
> IELTS - 10 points
> 
> bachelors degree - 15 points
> 
> Experience offshore (India) - 4 years 5 months - 5 points
> 
> Exp onshore (Australia) - 2 years ( At the time of ACS) but still ongoing in the same company - 5 points
> 
> Do I have a chance of an Invite soon?
> 
> Thanks,


As per current situation nothing can be predicted. 60points might need a long wait in 2613 category. As you have 65 you have chances, that what I feel


----------



## AuzLover

anish13 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I seem to have a problem here i had not forecasted before
> 
> I am working in a company who changed its name a couple of years back. It is the same company. Now, the confusion i have is, in ACS this old companies name is not mentioned even though its the same company.
> 
> Will this be an issue when i apply for visa.. Please help


Please check with ACS support. If they ask for any proof get a letter from the company stating that its name was changed. It's always better not to hide anything. If we are open they won't make any issues. In my case I submitted experience from a company which don't even exist now. I told them the situation. My experience was approved and I think it wouldn't have been the result if I didn't inform them all those


----------



## HighNoon

ajaro said:


> Hey guys
> just wanted to know if theres any accountants in this forum waiting for an invitation in the upcoming rounds and others who did get an invite and how long did it take with 65 points???
> God this wait is killing me already!!!


With 65 you're in with the following round; two weeks at most. How long have you been waiting?


----------



## anish13

AuzLover said:


> Please check with ACS support. If they ask for any proof get a letter from the company stating that its name was changed. It's always better not to hide anything. If we are open they won't make any issues. In my case I submitted experience from a company which don't even exist now. I told them the situation. My experience was approved and I think it wouldn't have been the result if I didn't inform them all those



Yes, you are right. i have mailed the ACS support telling this. I totally overlooked this fact and again i should thank this forum because in the 189-190 thread, i happened to see someone talking on the similiar lines and that's when it struck me. Thanks for the assurance AuzLover.

I cannot really think of how to thank this forum and people like you who give the right guidance.


----------



## AuzLover

anish13 said:


> Yes, you are right. i have mailed the ACS support telling this. I totally overlooked this fact and again i should thank this forum because in the 189-190 thread, i happened to see someone talking on the similiar lines and that's when it struck me. Thanks for the assurance AuzLover.
> 
> I cannot really think of how to thank this forum and people like you who give the right guidance.


Hello anish13,

Its like mutual sharing of knowledge, I am not an expert, but just sharing what i learned from my experiences. I feel really sad as I gain a lot info from the friends in this forum but I am not able to return that much back. I always try my hard to help others with what i know


----------



## arung001

Dear Seniors,

Could anyone let me know the realistic timeline for ACS review outcome?

I had previously applied for my wife's skill assessment under 261399 (Software & Applications programer nec), by mistake without checking the SOL. Hence, I had applied for review on 27-Feb-14 against 261312 (Developer Programer). 

Based on going through the thread I got a feel, it might take a week or less. ACS's FAQ states 4 to 6 weeks though.

But, When I log on to My_ACS to check the status, it should the same text as for the original assessment.

"*Please Note: Application processing time is approximately 12 weeks.*"

So, I am a bit concerned, if it might take another 12 weeks to get the outcome.

Request you to share any input or your experience please. 

Thanks


----------



## Sam2304

arung001 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Could anyone let me know the realistic timeline for ACS review outcome?
> 
> I had previously applied for my wife's skill assessment under 261399 (Software & Applications programer nec), by mistake without checking the SOL. Hence, I had applied for review on 27-Feb-14 against 261312 (Developer Programer).
> 
> Based on going through the thread I got a feel, it might take a week or less. ACS's FAQ states 4 to 6 weeks though.
> 
> But, When I log on to My_ACS to check the status, it should the same text as for the original assessment.
> 
> "Please Note: Application processing time is approximately 12 weeks."
> 
> So, I am a bit concerned, if it might take another 12 weeks to get the outcome.
> 
> Request you to share any input or your experience please.
> 
> Thanks


Yes it takes 3 months


----------



## AuzLover

arung001 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Could anyone let me know the realistic timeline for ACS review outcome?
> 
> I had previously applied for my wife's skill assessment under 261399 (Software & Applications programer nec), by mistake without checking the SOL. Hence, I had applied for review on 27-Feb-14 against 261312 (Developer Programer).
> 
> Based on going through the thread I got a feel, it might take a week or less. ACS's FAQ states 4 to 6 weeks though.
> 
> But, When I log on to My_ACS to check the status, it should the same text as for the original assessment.
> 
> "*Please Note: Application processing time is approximately 12 weeks.*"
> 
> So, I am a bit concerned, if it might take another 12 weeks to get the outcome.
> 
> Request you to share any input or your experience please.
> 
> Thanks


Dear arung001,

It took exactly 12weeks for me


----------



## RazaF

*Mechanical Engineers*

Any Mechanical Engineers in this thread with EOI submitted?


----------



## Vasu G

AuzLover said:


> Dear arung001,
> 
> It took exactly 12weeks for me


Hi Auzlover,

I think arung001 is asking about reviewing ACS application. I think it will take Max 6 weeks to get the outcome right ?


----------



## Rizwan125

RazaF said:


> Any Mechanical Engineers in this thread with EOI submitted?


Welcome Raza and congrats for EOI submission...u will be invited in upcoming round----


----------



## visitkangaroos

Vasu G said:


> Hi Auzlover,
> 
> I think arung001 is asking about reviewing ACS application. I think it will take Max 6 weeks to get the outcome right ?


This is what they say on their site. But going by the recent trend you should get the outcome of review application in a week or two. 
I got in some 10 days.


----------



## arung001

AuzLover said:


> Dear arung001,
> 
> It took exactly 12weeks for me


Thanks for the response AuzLover. Sorry to ask this again. Do you mean, the review/ appeal takes 12 weeks (Not the initial ACS assessment)?


----------



## arung001

visitkangaroos said:


> This is what they say on their site. But going by the recent trend you should get the outcome of review application in a week or two.
> I got in some 10 days.


Thanks for the response visitkangaroos. Your response is giving me some hope to get us into the 65 pointers queue soon. I will wait for a while now


----------



## prabhuranjan

arung001 said:


> Thanks for the response AuzLover. Sorry to ask this again. Do you mean, the review/ appeal takes 12 weeks (Not the initial ACS assessment)?


Hi 

Normally we get it in less than a week..best case.

I got it in 3 days 

Best regards
Prabhu

Visa189|261312 Dev.Prog|IELTS 7.5 |ACS:21Oct - Jan16|EOI: Jan31|Invite: !?|Lodge!?|PCC:!?|MED:!?|CO:!?|GRANT:!?
Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## anish13

AuzLover said:


> Hello anish13,
> 
> Its like mutual sharing of knowledge, I am not an expert, but just sharing what i learned from my experiences. I feel really sad as I gain a lot info from the friends in this forum but I am not able to return that much back. I always try my hard to help others with what i know



good thought.. i ll remember this..


----------



## AuzLover

arung001 said:


> Thanks for the response AuzLover. Sorry to ask this again. Do you mean, the review/ appeal takes 12 weeks (Not the initial ACS assessment)?


Hello arung001, 
I am not sure about review/appeal as I haven't gone for that. My ACS assessment took exactly 12weeks. When I didnt see any updates after 12weeks I mailed them and I got a positive approval in few days  anyway dont judge by just considering my case, there are a lot that got skill assessed very quickly. Good luck


----------



## ajaro

HighNoon said:


> With 65 you're in with the following round; two weeks at most. How long have you been waiting?[/QUOTE
> submitted on 27th feb!!


----------



## RazaF

Rizwan125 said:


> Welcome Raza and congrats for EOI submission...u will be invited in upcoming round----


Thanks Rizwan 
Hoping to get the invite in the upcoming round.
Any other mechanical engg. guyz with EOI submitted?


----------



## Emran Amin

*Problem with Country of residence In EOI submission*

Hi,
I recently submitted my EOI with 60 points and in 189, but have a confusion about country of residence.
My case is a bit unique as I am a phd student in Australia and living there from 2010 to October 2013 (visa 574 is valid till end of 2014)
But, in October 2013 I took an intermission and now working in USA for the last 5 months. In USA I am in a short program and will return to AUS in MAY 2014. Now, should I put country of residence as USA or AUS. As it says that for short travel country of residence does not change but I am here for about 5 months. Again, if I give USA as country of residence will I not be getting any privilege or getting other visa subclass? 
Also, if I stay in USA for total 6 months do I need to get police check from USA?

Please help


----------



## twix

*EOI submitted - awaiting for result*

hello, i am new to this forum. a friend of mine highly recommended this site. so here it goes...

i submitted my EOI on 2nd of March 2014 with 70 points for subclass 189 (Analyst Programmer - 261311). 

i was hoping if anybody can tell me how much time it usually takes to receive the invitation letter.

thanks in advance.


----------



## simple_man

Hi Guys --

Hope you all doing great ..

Have some clarifications regarding 190 which i am in plans to lodge for ACT. Just to give a background ; I had lodged 189 - ICT Biz Analyst with 60 Points in August 2013. I have been waiting for sometime for the Invite , however since occupation ceiling and stiff competition are prevailing , I am trying to lodge 190 in parallel , to try my luck

According to ACT sponsorship , if the selected skill is of Limited Occupation then there is a verification required for that Job code before I could lodge an application requesting Nomination, now here is my question...

>>> ACT require proofs of employment opportunities in the nominated occupation currently available in ACT region, which should have the job ad's relevant to the occupation. Now if I apply for verification in the month of March 2014 , do I need to produce the Job vacancy Ad's pertaining to March 2014 onwards or will they accept Ad's which might be a month old lets say Feb or Jab 2014 ?

Has anyone come across this scenario , I would really appreciate some help on this...Thanks.

BTW - All the best to the ones who have lodged EOI and Congrats to all of them who finally Got it. I can see people like Sathiya helping and reaching out to people providing advice and hope...this is great to see people helping each other 

ANZCO Code : 2611 (ICT - Biz Analyst) | ACS: 23/02/2013| Result: 02/05/2012 | IELTS: 8.5/7/7/7 - 27/04/2013| EOI submitted: 08/08/2013 |Invite : Not Yet|


----------



## maq_qatar

twix said:


> hello, i am new to this forum. a friend of mine highly recommended this site. so here it goes...
> 
> i submitted my EOI on 2nd of March 2014 with 70 points for subclass 189 (Analyst Programmer - 261311).
> 
> i was hoping if anybody can tell me how much time it usually takes to receive the invitation letter.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Dear twix,

Last cutoff date for 70 pointers was 14feb14, so you are only few days away...

Hopefully u will receive in next round or in worst case march second round.

All the best.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## emerald89

Hi, 

With your 70 points, it is very likely that you will receive your invite in the coming round 



twix said:


> hello, i am new to this forum. a friend of mine highly recommended this site. so here it goes...
> 
> i submitted my EOI on 2nd of March 2014 with 70 points for subclass 189 (Analyst Programmer - 261311).
> 
> i was hoping if anybody can tell me how much time it usually takes to receive the invitation letter.
> 
> thanks in advance.


----------



## twix

hi maq_qatar, thanks so much for your response.

just wanted to clarify - as i submitted on 2nd March, i will fall into next round (i.e. the first round of March, which is probably 2nd Monday of March), is it?

cheers.


----------



## twix

@emerald89,
thanks for the feedback.

@maq_qatar,
it is clear now. didn't notice reply from emrald89 while commenting earlier.

thanks everyone.


----------



## AuzLover

twix said:


> hi maq_qatar, thanks so much for your response.
> 
> just wanted to clarify - as i submitted on 2nd March, i will fall into next round (i.e. the first round of March, which is probably 2nd Monday of March), is it?
> 
> cheers.


Yes, you will fall in next round. However eoi effective date is relevant than submission date. Please check that date


----------



## RazaF

AuzLover said:


> Yes, you will fall in next round. However eoi effective date is relevant than submission date. Please check that date


Hi,
How is eoi effective date different than eoi submission date?


----------



## anish13

Guys,

I seem to have a problem in my EOI skillselect. i had submitted my EOI on 24th feb. Today, i wanted to updated something on my EOI and when i logged into my EOI, I read the status as "DRAFT" and 

"The Client’s EOI is currently incomplete. To complete or update this EOI, please select “Update EOI” at the bottom of the screen."

and two buttons "withdraw" and "update". I am confused. I even saw in the "correspondace" tab. there is no submitted correspondence. 

any of you faced/facing this problem?

Anish


----------



## anish13

anish13 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I seem to have a problem in my EOI skillselect. i had submitted my EOI on 24th feb. Today, i wanted to updated something on my EOI and when i logged into my EOI, I read the status as "DRAFT" and
> 
> "The Client’s EOI is currently incomplete. To complete or update this EOI, please select “Update EOI” at the bottom of the screen."
> 
> and two buttons "withdraw" and "update". I am confused. I even saw in the "correspondace" tab. there is no submitted correspondence.
> 
> any of you faced/facing this problem?
> 
> Anish


Guys, ignore this message. I had two skill select accounts and by mistake i had logged into the other and didnt realize that.. i had a minor heart attack.. now its fine. phewwwwwww...


----------



## Mattooose

emerald89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> With your 70 points, it is very likely that you will receive your invite in the coming round


Hi Twix,
Kindly update the forum about the status of the invitation after the March 10th round.
This will help us 60 ptrs to judge our chances better.

Thanks,
Mattooose


----------



## AuzLover

RazaF said:


> Hi,
> How is eoi effective date different than eoi submission date?


If we edit some fields in EOI or our points changes after updating EOI our effective date changes to edited date


----------



## RazaF

AuzLover said:


> If we edit some fields in EOI or our points changes after updating EOI our effective date changes to edited date


Got it. This means the EOI effective date is same as Submission date till the time it is not amended.
Thanks


----------



## AuzLover

RazaF said:


> Got it. This means the EOI effective date is same as Submission date till the time it is not amended.
> Thanks


Yes, it should be


----------



## wana fly

simple_man said:


> Hi Guys --
> 
> Hope you all doing great ..
> 
> Have some clarifications regarding 190 which i am in plans to lodge for ACT. Just to give a background ; I had lodged 189 - ICT Biz Analyst with 60 Points in August 2013. I have been waiting for sometime for the Invite , however since occupation ceiling and stiff competition are prevailing , I am trying to lodge 190 in parallel , to try my luck
> 
> According to ACT sponsorship , if the selected skill is of Limited Occupation then there is a verification required for that Job code before I could lodge an application requesting Nomination, now here is my question...
> 
> >>> ACT require proofs of employment opportunities in the nominated occupation currently available in ACT region, which should have the job ad's relevant to the occupation. Now if I apply for verification in the month of March 2014 , do I need to produce the Job vacancy Ad's pertaining to March 2014 onwards or will they accept Ad's which might be a month old lets say Feb or Jab 2014 ?
> 
> Has anyone come across this scenario , I would really appreciate some help on this...Thanks.
> 
> BTW - All the best to the ones who have lodged EOI and Congrats to all of them who finally Got it. I can see people like Sathiya helping and reaching out to people providing advice and hope...this is great to see people helping each other
> 
> ANZCO Code : 2611 (ICT - Biz Analyst) | ACS: 23/02/2013| Result: 02/05/2012 | IELTS: 8.5/7/7/7 - 27/04/2013| EOI submitted: 08/08/2013 |Invite : Not Yet|



Hello simple_man,
You need to get ur job code verified from ACT. For that u need to provide them the jobs posted on job sites/portals which are recent (i.e. jobs posted upto 1 month old max. It will be always gud if u can find & upload jobs posted in last 2 weeks when u apply) BUT REMEMBER, THEY WILL NOT ACCEPT JOBS WHICH ASKS FOR AUS. CITIZENSHIP, ANY KIND OF SECURITY CLEARANCE REQUIRED. ALSO REFRAIN FROM POSTING FEDERAL GOVT. JOBS (bcoz they need security clrnce or citizenship)

Also remember, YOU MUST PROVIDE THEM A EMPLOYMENT STATEMENT ON EACH JOB AS WHY U THINK UR SKILLS N EXP. IS RELEVANT TO THAT JOB.... ITS A MUST!!!!!

All d best....


----------



## rintopa

Hi,

Shoul we take point test advice before submitting EOI ? For visas 189,190

Regards
Rinto


----------



## jre05

rintopa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Shoul we take point test advice before submitting EOI ? For visas 189,190
> 
> Regards
> Rinto


No. 

You mean from Agents? Not required, if you are confident about your points!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jre05 said:


> No.
> 
> You mean from Agents? Not required, if you are confident about your points!


jre, my dear, so you are back on fire (ha ha ha).

Good to see you  what is going on there?

:deadhorse:

cheers!

sathiya


----------



## jre05

sathiyaseelan said:


> jre, my dear, so you are back on fire (ha ha ha).
> 
> Good to see you  what is going on there?
> 
> :deadhorse:
> 
> cheers!
> 
> sathiya


Oh Sathiya, thank you, good to see you back here too  

Well, have you not seen my problem today? I am injured. See below link where I expressed.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-5164.html

That's why bunked office and taking rest and got time to skim through forum threads. I rarely come here though


----------



## twix

Mattooose said:


> Hi Twix,
> Kindly update the forum about the status of the invitation after the March 10th round.
> This will help us 60 ptrs to judge our chances better.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mattooose


hi Mattooose, absolutely - will do. hoping for the best.

thanks, twix


----------



## ajaro

Hi everyone,
I submitted my eoi on 27th feb with 65 points under 2211 Accountant and today i got a mail from Queensland government saying i can apply for 489 visa if i want.
Can anyone please advise if i will be able to get invitation for 189 visa or not after this email.
I checked my skillselect account it doesnt say anything there about the 489 visa.

Please guuys advise!!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ajaro said:


> Hi everyone,
> I submitted my eoi on 27th feb with 65 points under 2211 Accountant and today i got a mail from Queensland government saying i can apply for 489 visa if i want.
> Can anyone please advise if i will be able to get invitation for 189 visa or not after this email.
> I checked my skillselect account it doesnt say anything there about the 489 visa.
> 
> Please guuys advise!!


if your occupation is eligible for 189 visa, then i wholeheartedly recommend you to go with 189 visa as it allows you to travel across aussie for better jobs and living standards. 65 points are more than enough to get an invite under your occupation as there are many seats available and only few candidates have lodged eoi under your group code. So, you will likely get an invite within 2 rounds. 

On the other hand, if your occupation is not listed for 189 visa, then i suggest you go for 190 state nominated visa instead of 489 visa. Because 489 is a temporary provisional visa and employers show less willingness to recruit candidates who have 489 visa. So, bette go for either 189 if your eligible, else 190 and not with 489.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

anish13 said:


> Guys, ignore this message. I had two skill select accounts and by mistake i had logged into the other and didnt realize that.. i had a minor heart attack.. now its fine. phewwwwwww...


For a moment I did have a heart attack.
Relieved for you now

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## cmclellen

I've applied for Vic SS with occupation Developer Programmer (261312) on 27th Feb 2014 - does anyone know how long the average waiting period is for invite?

I also submitted my EOI when applied for Vic SS - that is correct right?


----------



## saurabh_mgm

sathiyaseelan said:


> if your occupation is eligible for 189 visa, then i wholeheartedly recommend you to go with 189 visa as it allows you to travel across aussie for better jobs and living standards. 65 points are more than enough to get an invite under your occupation as there are many seats available and only few candidates have lodged eoi under your group code. So, you will likely get an invite within 2 rounds.
> 
> On the other hand, if your occupation is not listed for 189 visa, then i suggest you go for 190 state nominated visa instead of 489 visa. Because 489 is a temporary provisional visa and employers show less willingness to recruit candidates who have 489 visa. So, bette go for either 189 if your eligible, else 190 and not with 489.


Hi,
I too am going to melbourne on 10th April. We are currently 2 friends. Will you advice few good n economical places for renting.f you too are intetested to join us we are open and canlook for accomodation accordingly. Kindly PM.


----------



## thanthtooa

Hi Anyone out there who submitted EOI ,

Can help me pls to prepare first ..

We will be going with Class 189 under 263111 .. before we get IELTS band 7 .. (points 65)

Can we know how many seats still available for this occupation 263111.

What else do we need to prepare like PCC, medical report ?? or still early ? so that I can go along apply together the necessary documents to submit at EOI .. Coz we don't get delay to go in Sydney.

We ald enrolled for IELTS exam in April ..

Pls guide us .. Thank you guys in advance.

Cheers ..


----------



## simple_man

wana fly said:


> Hello simple_man,
> You need to get ur job code verified from ACT. For that u need to provide them the jobs posted on job sites/portals which are recent (i.e. jobs posted upto 1 month old max. It will be always gud if u can find & upload jobs posted in last 2 weeks when u apply) BUT REMEMBER, THEY WILL NOT ACCEPT JOBS WHICH ASKS FOR AUS. CITIZENSHIP, ANY KIND OF SECURITY CLEARANCE REQUIRED. ALSO REFRAIN FROM POSTING FEDERAL GOVT. JOBS (bcoz they need security clrnce or citizenship)
> 
> Also remember, YOU MUST PROVIDE THEM A EMPLOYMENT STATEMENT ON EACH JOB AS WHY U THINK UR SKILLS N EXP. IS RELEVANT TO THAT JOB.... ITS A MUST!!!!!
> 
> All d best....


Hi wana fly :

Thank you for your guidance. 

Yea - I did search for jobs for ICT Biz Analyst and I came across jobs which requires Security clearance AND/OR citizenship. I will avoid those while submitting the Ad's.

Another query I have is : My nominated occupation which is - ICT Biz analyst partially relates to my current profession which is IT Ops lead in IT Service Management (ACS was OK with it) , however I also do Project management stuffs along with Operations in IT Service management , I have seen quite a few ad's which has these R & R's , so will it be OK i can pick those , and justify that in alignment with my nominated occupation ? 

I know it's a tricky one...but I do wana_fly man 


br,
simple_man

ANZCO Code : 2611 (ICT - Biz Analyst) | ACS: 23/02/2013| Result: 02/05/2012 | IELTS: 8.5/7/7/7 - 27/04/2013| EOI submitted: 08/08/2013 |Invite : Not Yet|


----------



## sohel003

Hi,
Sharing an information with all of you.. 
Visa processing time for 189 and 190 is reduced to 3 months 

https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm


----------



## blessngwe05

sohel003 said:


> Hi,
> Sharing an information with all of you..
> Visa processing time for 189 and 190 is reduced to 3 months
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm


That's really great news man.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

thanthtooa said:


> Hi Anyone out there who submitted EOI ,
> 
> Can help me pls to prepare first ..
> 
> We will be going with Class 189 under 263111 .. before we get IELTS band 7 .. (points 65)
> 
> Can we know how many seats still available for this occupation 263111.
> 
> What else do we need to prepare like PCC, medical report ?? or still early ? so that I can go along apply together the necessary documents to submit at EOI .. Coz we don't get delay to go in Sydney.
> 
> We ald enrolled for IELTS exam in April ..
> 
> Pls guide us .. Thank you guys in advance.
> 
> Cheers ..


the ceilings for 2631 group is 1800 out of which 975 seats have been filled in yet. Pcc and medical can be done after you are invited and not now. 

What you need to do is to lodge an application immediately to ACS for getting your skills assessed as ACS doesn't need your ielts scores to evaluate your work experience and education. Check out ACS's website to get to know the list of documents to be submitted for skills assessment.

meanwhile you may try to get 7 bands in each section of ielts and in this way you may speed up your visa application. with 65 points, i am sure you will be invited within 2 invite rounds at max. as your occupation is a less competitive one, no need to panic about your scores and even with 60 points, your chances are good to be invited. i will share with you later the list of documents to be submitted once you lodge visa application.

cheers!

sathiya


----------



## AuzLover

*EOI status list*

*Reposting the list as its time for another game! Please update the list if somebody is missed out*

*User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation*
ushaaarunb1--- 261313(189) -------70 ---------Feb 16, 2014 - ------------?
Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
HighNoon------- 233914(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
Prabhuranjan----261312(189)--------65 ---------Jan 31, 2014 --------------?
amitt78 --------261312(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
visitkangaroos--261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
lvonline--------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 5, 2014 -------------- ?
AuzLover -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 6, 2014 -------------- ?
zoyakhan -------261313(xxx) -------65 ---------Feb 7, 2014 -------------- ?
rsp ------------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 8, 2014 -------------- ?
Deepshi---------261313(189) -------65----------Feb 8, 2014----------------?
Wolverine_349---261313(189)--------65----------Feb 11,2014----------------?
karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
kavith----------261313(189) -------xx----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
Santhosh -------261311(189) -------60 ---------Feb 10,2014 ---------------?
anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24,2014 ---------------?


----------



## twix

AuzLover said:


> *Reposting the list as its time for another game! Please update the list if somebody is missed out*
> 
> *User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation*
> ushaaarunb1--- 261313(189) -------70 ---------Feb 16, 2014 - ------------?
> Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
> HighNoon------- 233914(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
> Prabhuranjan----261312(189)--------65 ---------Jan 31, 2014 --------------?
> amitt78 --------261312(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
> visitkangaroos--261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
> lvonline--------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 5, 2014 -------------- ?
> AuzLover -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 6, 2014 -------------- ?
> zoyakhan -------261313(xxx) -------65 ---------Feb 7, 2014 -------------- ?
> rsp ------------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 8, 2014 -------------- ?
> Deepshi---------261313(189) -------65----------Feb 8, 2014----------------?
> Wolverine_349---261313(189)--------65----------Feb 11,2014----------------?
> karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
> engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
> hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
> sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
> santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
> Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
> Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
> kavith----------261313(189) -------xx----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
> Santhosh -------261311(189) -------60 ---------Feb 10,2014 ---------------?
> anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24,2014 ---------------?


adding myself:

twix ------------261311(189) -------70 ---------Mar 2,2014 ---------------?


----------



## RazaF

AuzLover said:


> *Reposting the list as its time for another game! Please update the list if somebody is missed out*
> 
> *User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation*
> ushaaarunb1--- 261313(189) -------70 ---------Feb 16, 2014 - ------------?
> Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
> HighNoon------- 233914(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
> Prabhuranjan----261312(189)--------65 ---------Jan 31, 2014 --------------?
> amitt78 --------261312(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
> visitkangaroos--261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
> lvonline--------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 5, 2014 -------------- ?
> AuzLover -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 6, 2014 -------------- ?
> zoyakhan -------261313(xxx) -------65 ---------Feb 7, 2014 -------------- ?
> rsp ------------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 8, 2014 -------------- ?
> Deepshi---------261313(189) -------65----------Feb 8, 2014----------------?
> Wolverine_349---261313(189)--------65----------Feb 11,2014----------------?
> karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
> engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
> hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
> sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
> santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
> Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
> Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
> kavith----------261313(189) -------xx----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
> Santhosh -------261311(189) -------60 ---------Feb 10,2014 ---------------?
> anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24,2014 ---------------?


Adding me:

Razaf ------------233512(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?


----------



## AuzLover

*EOI status list*

*User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation*
ushaaarunb1--- 261313(189) -------70 ---------Feb 16, 2014 - ------------?
twix ------------261311(189) -------70 ---------Mar 2,2014 ---------------? 
Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
HighNoon------- 233914(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
Prabhuranjan----261312(189)--------65 ---------Jan 31, 2014 --------------?
amitt78 --------261312(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
visitkangaroos--261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
lvonline--------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 5, 2014 -------------- ?
AuzLover -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 6, 2014 -------------- ?
zoyakhan -------261313(xxx) -------65 ---------Feb 7, 2014 -------------- ?
rsp ------------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 8, 2014 -------------- ?
Deepshi---------261313(189) -------65----------Feb 8, 2014----------------?
Wolverine_349---261313(189)--------65----------Feb 11,2014----------------?
karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
Razaf ------------233512(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------? 
sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
kavith----------261313(189) -------xx----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
Santhosh -------261311(189) -------60 ---------Feb 10,2014 ---------------?
anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24,2014 ---------------?


** Added Razaf and twix*


----------



## blessngwe05

AuzLover said:


> *User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation*
> ushaaarunb1--- 261313(189) -------70 ---------Feb 16, 2014 - ------------?
> twix ------------261311(189) -------70 ---------Mar 2,2014 ---------------?
> Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
> HighNoon------- 233914(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
> Prabhuranjan----261312(189)--------65 ---------Jan 31, 2014 --------------?
> amitt78 --------261312(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
> visitkangaroos--261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
> lvonline--------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 5, 2014 -------------- ?
> AuzLover -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 6, 2014 -------------- ?
> zoyakhan -------261313(xxx) -------65 ---------Feb 7, 2014 -------------- ?
> rsp ------------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 8, 2014 -------------- ?
> Deepshi---------261313(189) -------65----------Feb 8, 2014----------------?
> Wolverine_349---261313(189)--------65----------Feb 11,2014----------------?
> karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
> engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
> hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
> Razaf ------------233512(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?
> sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
> santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
> Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
> Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
> kavith----------261313(189) -------xx----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
> Santhosh -------261311(189) -------60 ---------Feb 10,2014 ---------------?
> anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24,2014 ---------------?
> 
> 
> ** Added Razaf and twix*


Adding myself; 

blessngwe05--------------233513 (189)---------------60-------------Feb 21, 2014


----------



## maq_qatar

AuzLover said:


> *User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation*
> ushaaarunb1--- 261313(189) -------70 ---------Feb 16, 2014 - ------------?
> twix ------------261311(189) -------70 ---------Mar 2,2014 ---------------?
> Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
> HighNoon------- 233914(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
> Prabhuranjan----261312(189)--------65 ---------Jan 31, 2014 --------------?
> amitt78 --------261312(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
> visitkangaroos--261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
> lvonline--------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 5, 2014 -------------- ?
> AuzLover -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 6, 2014 -------------- ?
> zoyakhan -------261313(xxx) -------65 ---------Feb 7, 2014 -------------- ?
> rsp ------------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 8, 2014 -------------- ?
> Deepshi---------261313(189) -------65----------Feb 8, 2014----------------?
> Wolverine_349---261313(189)--------65----------Feb 11,2014----------------?
> karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
> engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
> hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
> Razaf ------------233512(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?
> sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
> santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
> Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
> Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
> kavith----------261313(189) -------xx----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
> Santhosh -------261311(189) -------60 ---------Feb 10,2014 ---------------?
> anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24,2014 ---------------?
> 
> 
> ** Added Razaf and twix*


Hi,

Find the below list for 60 pointers which was maintained earlier on this forum, you can add in above list whoever is not there

sumit269------------189-----261313-----60-----21-Aug-2013 
try_my_luck4Oz-----189-----2613**-----60-----22-Aug-2013
jiser911--------------189-----261313-----60-----23-Aug-2013
Pink7231------------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
venk-----------------189-----2613**-----60-----24-Aug-2013
yuri_gagari ---------189 ----261313-----60 ----26th August, 2013
sachinm01----------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
maq_qatar----------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
ashik----------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
PPPPPP--------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
gsingh---------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
anujmalhotra262---189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
psuresh0207--------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
Shri------------------189-----261312-----60-----20-Sept-2013
Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
sam2304------------189-----261313-----60-----24th Sept 2013
australiaprvisa------189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
vinod4141 ----------189-----261313-----60-----26th September, 2013
rahul.tiwari----------189-----XXXXXX-----60-----27th September, 2013
kiran55-------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
maddy13885--------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
RMURALISRINIVAS -189-----2613**-----60-----21ST OCT 2013
avinashmusic-------189-----261313-----60-----25th October 2013
Sridev---------------189-----2613XX-----60-----26 October 2013
svspavan------------189-----261313-----60-----05th November 2013
npraneethreddy-----189-----261313-----60-----08th November 2013
sandspr-------------189-----261311-----60-----09th November 2013
king_of_the_ring----189-----26313 -----60-----19th November 2013
pooja.lohkane------189-----261313-----60-----21st November 2013
kavya9--------------189-----261313-----60-----25th November 2013
huzefa85------------189-----261313-----60-----5th December 2013
zameer.ise----------189-----261313-----60-----17th December 2013

Regards,
Maq


----------



## lvonline

Hi guys... My option for both 189 and 190 are open in my eoi. As per the new changes assuming state sponsorship opens for 2613, will NSW invite me without even applying separately? I am not inclined towards 190 and hence this question. Read previous threads and believe I need not apply separately. Just having option for 190 in EOI is good enough for 190 invite. Right? If so, I need to remove 190 from eoi. Any inputs is appreciated.
Gud luck for all expecting invite 2morrow. Don't see much luck for 65 pointers tomorrow...


----------



## kavith

maq_qatar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Find the below list for 60 pointers which was maintained earlier on this forum, you can add in above list whoever is not there
> 
> sumit269------------189-----261313-----60-----21-Aug-2013
> try_my_luck4Oz-----189-----2613**-----60-----22-Aug-2013
> jiser911--------------189-----261313-----60-----23-Aug-2013
> Pink7231------------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
> venk-----------------189-----2613**-----60-----24-Aug-2013
> yuri_gagari ---------189 ----261313-----60 ----26th August, 2013
> sachinm01----------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
> maq_qatar----------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik----------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP--------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh---------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262---189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
> psuresh0207--------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
> Shri------------------189-----261312-----60-----20-Sept-2013
> Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
> sam2304------------189-----261313-----60-----24th Sept 2013
> australiaprvisa------189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
> vinod4141 ----------189-----261313-----60-----26th September, 2013
> rahul.tiwari----------189-----XXXXXX-----60-----27th September, 2013
> kiran55-------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
> maddy13885--------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
> RMURALISRINIVAS -189-----2613**-----60-----21ST OCT 2013
> avinashmusic-------189-----261313-----60-----25th October 2013
> Sridev---------------189-----2613XX-----60-----26 October 2013
> svspavan------------189-----261313-----60-----05th November 2013
> npraneethreddy-----189-----261313-----60-----08th November 2013
> sandspr-------------189-----261311-----60-----09th November 2013
> king_of_the_ring----189-----26313 -----60-----19th November 2013
> pooja.lohkane------189-----261313-----60-----21st November 2013
> kavya9--------------189-----261313-----60-----25th November 2013
> huzefa85------------189-----261313-----60-----5th December 2013
> zameer.ise----------189-----261313-----60-----17th December 2013
> 
> Regards,
> Maq


Please update my name in the list
kavith----------261313(189) -------60----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?


----------



## tonyct

sathiyaseelan said:


> if your occupation is eligible for 189 visa, then i wholeheartedly recommend you to go with 189 visa as it allows you to travel across aussie for better jobs and living standards. 65 points are more than enough to get an invite under your occupation as there are many seats available and only few candidates have lodged eoi under your group code. So, you will likely get an invite within 2 rounds.
> 
> On the other hand, if your occupation is not listed for 189 visa, then i suggest you go for 190 state nominated visa instead of 489 visa. Because 489 is a temporary provisional visa and employers show less willingness to recruit candidates who have 489 visa. So, bette go for either 189 if your eligible, else 190 and not with 489.


Hi Sathiya and other senior expats,

Please correct me if I am wrong.

As per the new announcement, the minimum ceiling for each occupational group will be 1000 invitations.

Does this apply to the 6 occupations being invited under pro rata scheme? 

If yes, till date there were 294 invites for 233411 which means that there are 706 (1000-294) more seats left for this year. There are 8 more invitation rounds to go. That means per round 706/8 = *88 invitations per round*. Even if 50% of this is allocated to 190 which is not likely to happen because of the new announcement "State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations", *44 invitations have to be issued*.

Is there any chance that this would happen?

Cheers


----------



## hnguyen

Will the invitations be sent out midnight today?

Anyone in 2613* get an invitation tonight please let us know so we can figure out the cut-off point this round.


----------



## AuzLover

*EOI status list*

*Thanks Maq! I have merged both lists and updated with new ones*

*User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation*
ushaaarunb1---- 261313(189) -------70 ---------Feb 16, 2014 - ------------?
twix -----------261311(189) -------70 ---------Mar 2,2014 ---------------?
Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
HighNoon------- 233914(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
Prabhuranjan----261312(189)--------65 ---------Jan 31, 2014 --------------?
amitt78 --------261312(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
visitkangaroos--261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
lvonline--------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 5, 2014 -------------- ?
AuzLover -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 6, 2014 -------------- ?
zoyakhan -------261313(xxx) -------65 ---------Feb 7, 2014 -------------- ?
rsp ------------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 8, 2014 -------------- ?
Deepshi---------261313(189) -------65----------Feb 8, 2014----------------?
Wolverine_349---261313(189)--------65----------Feb 11,2014----------------?
karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
Razaf ----------233512(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?
sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
kavith----------261313(189) -------60----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
Santhosh -------261311(189) -------60 ---------Feb 10, 2014 --------------?
blessngwe05-----233513 (189)-------60----------Feb 21, 2014 --------------?
anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24, 2014 --------------?
try_my_luck4Oz--2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 22, 2013 --------------?
jiser911--------261313(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
Pink7231--------261311(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
venk------------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 24, 2013 --------------?
yuri_gagari ----261313(189)--------60 ---------Aug 26, 2013 --------------?
sachinm01-------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
maq_qatar-------261312(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
ashik-----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 02, 2013 --------------?
PPPPPP----------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 04, 2013 --------------?
gsingh----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 05, 2013---------------?
anujmalhotra262-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 13, 2013 --------------?
psuresh0207-----261313(189)--------60----------Sep 15, 2013 --------------?
Shri------------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 20, 2013 --------------?
Mattooose-------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 21, 2013 --------------?
sam2304---------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 24, 2013 --------------?
australiaprvisa-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
vinod4141 ------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
rahul.tiwari----XXXXXX(189)--------60----------Sep 27, 2013 --------------?
kiran55---------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 08, 2013 --------------?
maddy13885------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 09, 2013 --------------?
RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------60----------Oct 21, 2013 --------------?
avinashmusic----261313(189)--------60----------Oct 25, 2013 --------------?
Sridev----------2613XX(189)--------60----------Oct 26, 2013 --------------?
svspavan--------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 05, 2013 --------------?
npraneethreddy--261313(189)--------60----------Nov 08, 2013 --------------?
sandspr---------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 09, 2013 --------------?
king_of_the_ring261313(189) -------60----------Nov 19, 2013 --------------?
pooja.lohkane---261313(189)--------60----------Nov 21, 2013 --------------?
kavya9----------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 25, 2013 --------------?
huzefa85--------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 05, 2013 --------------?
zameer.ise------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 17, 2013 --------------?


----------



## khanmujeebin

Anyone with 60 points for 2631 waiting for invitation tonight , please post the details in the thread after receiving the invite ??Thanks


----------



## noobrex

cmclellen said:


> I've applied for Vic SS with occupation Developer Programmer (261312) on 27th Feb 2014 - does anyone know how long the average waiting period is for invite?
> 
> I also submitted my EOI when applied for Vic SS - that is correct right?


12 week


----------



## Vasu G

I Hope this silence would explode with invitations in another 7 hours of time.

All the very best for all who are waiting for their turn.


----------



## Black_Rose

just a quick question, is 489 a PR visa same as 190? Clarification would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Vasu G

Black_Rose said:


> just a quick question, is 489 a PR visa same as 190? Clarification would be highly appreciated.


No its not. 190 gives you to work in entire state, but 489 gives you to work in a designated area/Regional area.


----------



## Black_Rose

Vasu G said:


> No its not. 190 gives you to work in entire state, but 489 gives you to work in a designated area/Regional area.


Thank you for your input. Apart from that do it have any difference? I mean are both Permanent Residence Visa?


----------



## Vasu G

Black_Rose said:


> Thank you for your input. Apart from that do it have any difference? I mean are both Permanent Residence Visa?


Yes. Both are PR visa's.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Black_Rose said:


> just a quick question, is 489 a PR visa same as 190? Clarification would be highly appreciated.


what Vasu said is wrong. 489 is a temporary provisional visa whereas 190 is a permanent visa. With 489 visa, you can work within a region of a state, however, with 190, you can work in entire state without any restrictions. Only 190 and 189 are PR visas and not 489.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

tonyct said:


> Hi Sathiya and other senior expats,
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> As per the new announcement, the minimum ceiling for each occupational group will be 1000 invitations.
> 
> Does this apply to the 6 occupations being invited under pro rata scheme?
> 
> If yes, till date there were 294 invites for 233411 which means that there are 706 (1000-294) more seats left for this year. There are 8 more invitation rounds to go. That means per round 706/8 = *88 invitations per round*. Even if 50% of this is allocated to 190 which is not likely to happen because of the new announcement "State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations", *44 invitations have to be issued*.
> 
> Is there any chance that this would happen?
> 
> Cheers


see, the remaining seats allocated for 189 visa remain the same and there is no change in this cap. However, for 190 visa, each group has minimum 1000 invites and the maximum number is decided solely by that state. I mean, DIBP has no control on deciding the ceilings for an occupation nominated by a state. Yes, these invites under 190 follow prorata scheme. 

Don't confuse the available seats which are reserved for 189 visa with the ones state nominate under 190 visa. for example, remaining seats for 2633 group are 50, then this new rule has no impact on this. the invite rounds under 189 happens as usual, but the influence will happen under 190 visa.


----------



## tonyct

sathiyaseelan said:


> see, the remaining seats allocated for 189 visa remain the same and there is no change in this cap. However, for 190 visa, each group has minimum 1000 invites and the maximum number is decided solely by that state. I mean, DIBP has no control on deciding the ceilings for an occupation nominated by a state. Yes, these invites under 190 follow prorata scheme.
> 
> Don't confuse the available seats which are reserved for 189 visa with the ones state nominate under 190 visa. for example, remaining seats for 2633 group are 50, then this new rule has no impact on this. the invite rounds under 189 happens as usual, but the influence will happen under 190 visa.


Thank you Sathiya for making it clear.


----------



## pompr

Added myself to the list..

*User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation*
ushaaarunb1---- 261313(189) -------70 ---------Feb 16, 2014 - ------------?
twix -----------261311(189) -------70 ---------Mar 2,2014 ---------------?
Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
HighNoon------- 233914(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
Prabhuranjan----261312(189)--------65 ---------Jan 31, 2014 --------------?
amitt78 --------261312(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
visitkangaroos--261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
lvonline--------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 5, 2014 -------------- ?
AuzLover -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 6, 2014 -------------- ?
zoyakhan -------261313(xxx) -------65 ---------Feb 7, 2014 -------------- ?
rsp ------------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 8, 2014 -------------- ?
Deepshi---------261313(189) -------65----------Feb 8, 2014----------------?
Wolverine_349---261313(189)--------65----------Feb 11,2014----------------?
*pompr---------261311(189)--------65--------Feb 14,2014--------------?*
karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
Razaf ----------233512(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?
sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
kavith----------261313(189) -------60----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
Santhosh -------261311(189) -------60 ---------Feb 10, 2014 --------------?
blessngwe05-----233513 (189)-------60----------Feb 21, 2014 --------------?
anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24, 2014 --------------?
try_my_luck4Oz--2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 22, 2013 --------------?
jiser911--------261313(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
Pink7231--------261311(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
venk------------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 24, 2013 --------------?
yuri_gagari ----261313(189)--------60 ---------Aug 26, 2013 --------------?
sachinm01-------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
maq_qatar-------261312(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
ashik-----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 02, 2013 --------------?
PPPPPP----------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 04, 2013 --------------?
gsingh----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 05, 2013---------------?
anujmalhotra262-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 13, 2013 --------------?
psuresh0207-----261313(189)--------60----------Sep 15, 2013 --------------?
Shri------------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 20, 2013 --------------?
Mattooose-------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 21, 2013 --------------?
sam2304---------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 24, 2013 --------------?
australiaprvisa-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
vinod4141 ------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
rahul.tiwari----XXXXXX(189)--------60----------Sep 27, 2013 --------------?
kiran55---------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 08, 2013 --------------?
maddy13885------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 09, 2013 --------------?
RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------60----------Oct 21, 2013 --------------?
avinashmusic----261313(189)--------60----------Oct 25, 2013 --------------?
Sridev----------2613XX(189)--------60----------Oct 26, 2013 --------------?
svspavan--------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 05, 2013 --------------?
npraneethreddy--261313(189)--------60----------Nov 08, 2013 --------------?
sandspr---------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 09, 2013 --------------?
king_of_the_ring261313(189) -------60----------Nov 19, 2013 --------------?
pooja.lohkane---261313(189)--------60----------Nov 21, 2013 --------------?
kavya9----------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 25, 2013 --------------?
huzefa85--------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 05, 2013 --------------?
zameer.ise------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 17, 2013 --------------?


----------



## zoyakhan

I have further fixed the sorting. Looks good now :=)

*User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation*
ushaaarunb1---- 261313(189) -------70 ---------Feb 16, 2014 - ------------?
twix -----------261311(189) -------70 ---------Mar 2,2014 ---------------?
Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
HighNoon------- 233914(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
Prabhuranjan----261312(189)--------65 ---------Jan 31, 2014 --------------?
amitt78 --------261312(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
visitkangaroos--261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
lvonline--------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 5, 2014 -------------- ?
AuzLover -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 6, 2014 -------------- ?
zoyakhan -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 7, 2014 -------------- ?
rsp ------------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 8, 2014 -------------- ?
Deepshi---------261313(189) -------65----------Feb 8, 2014----------------?
Wolverine_349---261313(189)--------65----------Feb 11,2014----------------?
pompr-----------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 14,2014----------------?
karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
Razaf ----------233512(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?
sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
try_my_luck4Oz--2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 22, 2013 --------------?
jiser911--------261313(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
Pink7231--------261311(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
venk------------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 24, 2013 --------------?
yuri_gagari ----261313(189)--------60 ---------Aug 26, 2013 --------------?
sachinm01-------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
maq_qatar-------261312(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
ashik-----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 02, 2013 --------------?
PPPPPP----------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 04, 2013 --------------?
gsingh----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 05, 2013---------------?
anujmalhotra262-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 13, 2013 --------------?
psuresh0207-----261313(189)--------60----------Sep 15, 2013 --------------?
Shri------------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 20, 2013 --------------?
Mattooose-------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 21, 2013 --------------?
sam2304---------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 24, 2013 --------------?
australiaprvisa-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
vinod4141 ------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
rahul.tiwari----XXXXXX(189)--------60----------Sep 27, 2013 --------------?
kiran55---------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 08, 2013 --------------?
maddy13885------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 09, 2013 --------------?
RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------60----------Oct 21, 2013 --------------?
avinashmusic----261313(189)--------60----------Oct 25, 2013 --------------?
Sridev----------2613XX(189)--------60----------Oct 26, 2013 --------------?
svspavan--------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 05, 2013 --------------?
npraneethreddy--261313(189)--------60----------Nov 08, 2013 --------------?
sandspr---------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 09, 2013 --------------?
santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
king_of_the_ring261313(189) -------60----------Nov 19, 2013 --------------?
pooja.lohkane---261313(189)--------60----------Nov 21, 2013 --------------?
kavya9----------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 25, 2013 --------------?
Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
huzefa85--------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 05, 2013 --------------?
zameer.ise------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 17, 2013 --------------?
Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
kavith----------261313(189) -------60----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
Santhosh -------261311(189) -------60 ---------Feb 10, 2014 --------------?
blessngwe05-----233513 (189)-------60----------Feb 21, 2014 --------------?
anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24, 2014 --------------?


----------



## gotstamped

261311 - eoi submitted march 3, 70 pts


----------



## Mattooose

Anybody got invitation under 2613 ?


----------



## lvonline

Deadly silence, Mattoose. I presume hardly a few 70 pointers...


----------



## prabhuranjan

Received the invite 

Visa189|261312 Dev.Prog|IELTS 7.5 |ACS:21Oct - Jan16|EOI: Jan31|Invite: !?|Lodge!?|PCC:!?|MED:!?|CO:!?|GRANT:!?
Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Mattooose

Iv, Hope that all 70 ptrs get cleared


----------



## Vasu G

prabhuranjan said:


> Received the invite
> 
> Visa189|261312 Dev.Prog|IELTS 7.5 |ACS:21Oct - Jan16|EOI: Jan31|Invite: !?|Lodge!?|PCC:!?|MED:!?|CO:!?|GRANT:!?
> Sent from my Nexus 5


Congrats dude !!! i knew you will get it.


----------



## prabhuranjan

Thanks a lot for all support.. Absolutely this forum is a positive spirit.. All the best for other people to get invited ...

Visa189|261312 Dev.Prog|IELTS 7.5 |ACS:21Oct - Jan16|EOI: Jan31|Invite: Mar 10 |Lodge!?|PCC:!?|MED:!?|CO:!?|GRANT:!?
Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Mattooose

prabhuranjan said:


> Received the invite
> 
> Visa189|261312 Dev.Prog|IELTS 7.5 |ACS:21Oct - Jan16|EOI: Jan31|Invite: !?|Lodge!?|PCC:!?|MED:!?|CO:!?|GRANT:!?
> Sent from my Nexus 5


Congats Prabhu!!!!!!!!!
This is the best news that we can get ..70 ptrs are over..This will wake all 60 ptrs like me up...


----------



## Mattooose

prabhuranjan said:


> Thanks a lot for all support.. Absolutely this forum is a positive spirit.. All the best for other people to get invited ...
> 
> Visa189|261312 Dev.Prog|IELTS 7.5 |ACS:21Oct - Jan16|EOI: Jan31|Invite: Mar 10 |Lodge!?|PCC:!?|MED:!?|CO:!?|GRANT:!?
> Sent from my Nexus 5



Prabhu,
Please change your signature


----------



## ajaro

Hi guys just wanted to update that i got an invitation for 189 for 2211 accountant with 65 points..

Thank you all for your help and support.


----------



## maq_qatar

prabhuranjan said:


> Thanks a lot for all support.. Absolutely this forum is a positive spirit.. All the best for other people to get invited ...
> 
> Visa189|261312 Dev.Prog|IELTS 7.5 |ACS:21Oct - Jan16|EOI: Jan31|Invite: Mar 10 |Lodge!?|PCC:!?|MED:!?|CO:!?|GRANT:!?
> Sent from my Nexus 5


Cngr8s and all the best for further process.


----------



## lvonline

Hi all,

I finally received an invite for 189. Wait is over after 6 months, 9 days. Wait now starts for the 'golden' letter. In all probability, all 70 pointers are invited and door is now ringing for 65 pointers as well. Wish all the 60 pointers a get-invite-soon. I know the pain in waiting for such a long time.

Applied 261313 on Aug 31st with 60 points. Points scaled to 65 on Feb 6th and since then waiting desperately.

Congrats Prabhu and others. 

Many thanks to this forum for taking me this far.

Regards,
LV


----------



## huzefa85

lvonline said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I finally received an invite for 189. Wait is over after 6 months, 9 days. Wait now starts for the 'golden' letter. In all probability, all 70 pointers are invited and door is now ringing for 65 pointers as well. Wish all the 60 pointers a get-invite-soon. I know the pain in waiting for such a long time.
> 
> Congrats Prabhu and others.
> 
> Many thanks to this forum for taking me this far.
> 
> Regards,
> LV


Congrats Ivonline  and all the best for your future processes.
Can you tell us on what date your EOI was upgraded to 65 points ?


----------



## zoyakhan

I also just received the invite !  Alhamdulillah (All praise to God)


----------



## VChiri

lvonline said:


> Hi all, I finally received an invite for 189. Wait is over after 6 months, 9 days. Wait now starts for the 'golden' letter. In all probability, all 70 pointers are invited and door is now ringing for 65 pointers as well. Wish all the 60 pointers a get-invite-soon. I know the pain in waiting for such a long time. Applied 261313 on Aug 31st with 60 points. Points scaled to 65 on Feb 6th and since then waiting desperately. Congrats Prabhu and others. Many thanks to this forum for taking me this far. Regards, LV


Congrats Ivonline 

I am happy for you we had been waiting with the same points for the same time. Really glad for you..... Now we play the second waiting game


----------



## rsp

I have further fixed the sorting. Looks good now :=)

*User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation*
ushaaarunb1---- 261313(189) -------70 ---------Feb 16, 2014 - ------------?
twix -----------261311(189) -------70 ---------Mar 2,2014 ---------------?
Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
HighNoon------- 233914(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
Prabhuranjan----261312(189)--------65 ---------Jan 31, 2014 --------------?
amitt78 --------261312(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
visitkangaroos--261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
lvonline--------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 5, 2014 -------------- ?
AuzLover -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 6, 2014 -------------- ?
zoyakhan -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 7, 2014 -------------- ?
rsp ------------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 8, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014 
Deepshi---------261313(189) -------65----------Feb 8, 2014----------------?
Wolverine_349---261313(189)--------65----------Feb 11,2014----------------?
pompr-----------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 14,2014----------------?
karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
Razaf ----------233512(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?
sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
try_my_luck4Oz--2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 22, 2013 --------------?
jiser911--------261313(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
Pink7231--------261311(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
venk------------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 24, 2013 --------------?
yuri_gagari ----261313(189)--------60 ---------Aug 26, 2013 --------------?
sachinm01-------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
maq_qatar-------261312(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
ashik-----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 02, 2013 --------------?
PPPPPP----------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 04, 2013 --------------?
gsingh----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 05, 2013---------------?
anujmalhotra262-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 13, 2013 --------------?
psuresh0207-----261313(189)--------60----------Sep 15, 2013 --------------?
Shri------------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 20, 2013 --------------?
Mattooose-------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 21, 2013 --------------?
sam2304---------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 24, 2013 --------------?
australiaprvisa-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
vinod4141 ------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
rahul.tiwari----XXXXXX(189)--------60----------Sep 27, 2013 --------------?
kiran55---------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 08, 2013 --------------?
maddy13885------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 09, 2013 --------------?
RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------60----------Oct 21, 2013 --------------?
avinashmusic----261313(189)--------60----------Oct 25, 2013 --------------?
Sridev----------2613XX(189)--------60----------Oct 26, 2013 --------------?
svspavan--------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 05, 2013 --------------?
npraneethreddy--261313(189)--------60----------Nov 08, 2013 --------------?
sandspr---------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 09, 2013 --------------?
santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
king_of_the_ring261313(189) -------60----------Nov 19, 2013 --------------?
pooja.lohkane---261313(189)--------60----------Nov 21, 2013 --------------?
kavya9----------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 25, 2013 --------------?
Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
huzefa85--------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 05, 2013 --------------?
zameer.ise------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 17, 2013 --------------?
Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
kavith----------261313(189) -------60----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
Santhosh -------261311(189) -------60 ---------Feb 10, 2014 --------------?
blessngwe05-----233513 (189)-------60----------Feb 21, 2014 --------------?
anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24, 2014 --------------?


----------



## maq_qatar

lvonline said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I finally received an invite for 189. Wait is over after 6 months, 9 days. Wait now starts for the 'golden' letter. In all probability, all 70 pointers are invited and door is now ringing for 65 pointers as well. Wish all the 60 pointers a get-invite-soon. I know the pain in waiting for such a long time.
> 
> Applied 261313 on Aug 31st with 60 points. Points scaled to 65 on Feb 6th and since then waiting desperately.
> 
> Congrats Prabhu and others.
> 
> Many thanks to this forum for taking me this far.
> 
> Regards,
> LV


Many many congra8s.

If I am not wrong your date was 6 feb with 65 points, so before 6 all 65 should be clear.


----------



## huzefa85

maq_qatar said:


> Many many congra8s.
> 
> If I am not wrong your date was 6 feb with 65 points, so before 6 all 65 should be clear.


rsp submitted with 65 points on 8th Feb.
So 65 pointers upto 8th feb are clear till now ..


----------



## lvonline

huzefa85 said:


> Congrats Ivonline  and all the best for your future processes.
> Can you tell us on what date your EOI was upgraded to 65 points ?


Many thanks. Just updated my post. Points scaled to 65 on Feb 6th.

Thanks Mattoose, Huzefa85, Vasu as well.

Congrats VChiri, Zoyakhan.

Special thanks to Sathiya and others for guiding me and others.

I strongly believe 60 pointers, particularly the one applied in Aug are now close enough to get an invite in next round.


----------



## engineer1

65 points 20th feb EOI date >> NO INVITE


----------



## engineer1

just wondering what was the cutoff this time


----------



## lvonline

engineer1 said:


> 65 points 20th feb EOI date >> NO INVITE


Next round, for sure!!


----------



## askumar

Dears,

I also got invited for the 189 visa. I claimed 70 points and my EOI submitted date was 01-March-2014.

Now the process of applying visa... 

COngratz to all who got invitation and best of luck for all who are waiting.

Regards,
Kumar


----------



## Ausexpat009

Hi All,

I also got the invite now ...i know you guys must have already gussed...thanks all for the support and valuable information from this forum....(Was in the middle of sleep, just got up to check )


----------



## pompr

EOI date 14th Feb, 261311: No Invite

Guess cut-off is somewhere between 8th Feb and 14th Feb.


----------



## engineer1

lvonline said:


> Next round, for sure!!


congrats to you buddy!!! I hope I get invite next time around


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Congratulations to all who received invites!!*

Dear all my friends,

congrats to those who were invited now. I wish you all the very best for rest of your visa process.finally i could see a sigh of relief from 60 pointers as the invite has come down to pick 65 pointers. This is for sure a welcome change and as per predictions, dibp starts inviting 60 pointers within couple of invite rounds. So, 60 point holders, be optimistic and next round could be yours.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## AuzLover

*EOI status list*

Uhooo...I got invitation! The list looks good now. Thanks Zoya for sorting it out. I have updated the list. zoya, please take care of sorting the list
*User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation*
gotstamped---- 261311 (189) -------70 ---------March 03, 2014 - ------------?
ushaaarunb1---- 261313(189) -------70 ---------Feb 16, 2014 - ------------?
twix -----------261311(189) -------70 ---------Mar 2,2014 ---------------?
Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
HighNoon------- 233914(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
Prabhuranjan----261312(189)--------65 ---------Jan 31, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
amitt78 --------261312(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
visitkangaroos--261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
lvonline--------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 5, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
AuzLover -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 6, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
zoyakhan -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 7, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
rsp ------------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 8, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
Deepshi---------261313(189) -------65----------Feb 8, 2014----------------?
Wolverine_349---261313(189)--------65----------Feb 11,2014----------------?
pompr-----------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 14,2014----------------?
karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
Razaf ----------233512(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?
ajaro----------262211(189)--------65----------xxx, xx, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
try_my_luck4Oz--2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 22, 2013 --------------?
jiser911--------261313(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
Pink7231--------261311(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
venk------------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 24, 2013 --------------?
yuri_gagari ----261313(189)--------60 ---------Aug 26, 2013 --------------?
sachinm01-------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
maq_qatar-------261312(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
ashik-----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 02, 2013 --------------?
PPPPPP----------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 04, 2013 --------------?
gsingh----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 05, 2013---------------?
anujmalhotra262-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 13, 2013 --------------?
psuresh0207-----261313(189)--------60----------Sep 15, 2013 --------------?
Shri------------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 20, 2013 --------------?
Mattooose-------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 21, 2013 --------------?
sam2304---------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 24, 2013 --------------?
australiaprvisa-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
vinod4141 ------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
rahul.tiwari----XXXXXX(189)--------60----------Sep 27, 2013 --------------?
kiran55---------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 08, 2013 --------------?
maddy13885------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 09, 2013 --------------?
RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------60----------Oct 21, 2013 --------------?
avinashmusic----261313(189)--------60----------Oct 25, 2013 --------------?
Sridev----------2613XX(189)--------60----------Oct 26, 2013 --------------?
svspavan--------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 05, 2013 --------------?
npraneethreddy--261313(189)--------60----------Nov 08, 2013 --------------?
sandspr---------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 09, 2013 --------------?
santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
king_of_the_ring261313(189) -------60----------Nov 19, 2013 --------------?
pooja.lohkane---261313(189)--------60----------Nov 21, 2013 --------------?
kavya9----------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 25, 2013 --------------?
Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
huzefa85--------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 05, 2013 --------------?
zameer.ise------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 17, 2013 --------------?
Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
kavith----------261313(189) -------60----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
Santhosh -------261311(189) -------60 ---------Feb 10, 2014 --------------?
blessngwe05-----233513 (189)-------60----------Feb 21, 2014 --------------?
anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24, 2014 --------------?


----------



## RazaF

Got invitation... Alhamdolillah
All the best to those who are waiting invitation


----------



## rajesh331

Hi Guys,

Today I received the Invitation on skill select.
Another mile stone completed and now starts the real journey...
Congratulations to all others who too are invited...

Regards,

Rajesh


----------



## chennaiguy

rajesh331 said:


> Hi Guys, Today I received the Invitation on skill select. Another mile stone completed and now starts the real journey... Congratulations to all others who too are invited... Regards, Rajesh


Congrats buddy! The submission date, points and occ code please?


----------



## chennaiguy

Never mind. Just enabled the signatures and got the info. Congrats again buddy.


----------



## Sennara

There's absolutely a good atmosphere here tonight. Congratulations to all the invitation receivers. What a relief.


----------



## Black_Rose

sathiyaseelan said:


> what Vasu said is wrong. 489 is a temporary provisional visa whereas 190 is a permanent visa. With 489 visa, you can work within a region of a state, however, with 190, you can work in entire state without any restrictions. Only 190 and 189 are PR visas and not 489.


Thanks for clarifying dear. 

Congratulation everyone who got invite today. wish you all get the golden mail soon.


----------



## ushaaarunb1

Black_Rose said:


> Thanks for clarifying dear.
> 
> Congratulation everyone who got invite today. wish you all get the golden mail soon.




Got my invitation today. Wish the very best to all folks here. May all your dreams realize.

Regards,
Lakshmi


----------



## blessngwe05

Anyone with 60 points and is not in the restricted / rationed categories got an invite? I am working with an agent and so can only get to know tomorrow when she's in the office. So anxious.


----------



## visitkangaroos

Thanks everybody for the support. i too got the invite for both myself and my wife. She submitted EOI with 70 points. My sincere apologies to block one seat. I have some concerns with my wife's application so kept both the EOIs active.

Now next round of anxiety starts.

Seniors here can they suggest what are the options to make the Visa fees payment (for me 6160 AUD) I am unable to get the credit limit enhanced to the required limit.

Anyone who has used Debit card?


----------



## Sennara

visitkangaroos said:


> Thanks everybody for the support. i too got the invite for both myself and my wife. She submitted EOI with 70 points. My sincere apologies to block one seat. I have some concerns with my wife's application so kept both the EOIs active.
> 
> Now next round of anxiety starts.
> 
> Seniors here can they suggest what are the options to make the Visa fees payment (for me 6160 AUD) I am unable to get the credit limit enhanced to the required limit.
> 
> Anyone who has used Debit card?


Congrats.

I think you could refer to this thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html


----------



## lvonline

visitkangaroos said:


> Thanks everybody for the support. i too got the invite for both myself and my wife. She submitted EOI with 70 points. My sincere apologies to block one seat. I have some concerns with my wife's application so kept both the EOIs active.
> 
> Now next round of anxiety starts.
> 
> Seniors here can they suggest what are the options to make the Visa fees payment (for me 6160 AUD) I am unable to get the credit limit enhanced to the required limit.
> 
> Anyone who has used Debit card?


Am also finding out how to pay the fees. I have been following related threads. Will let you know once I pay. You too please let us know if you pay in advance.


----------



## rajesh331

chennaiguy said:


> Never mind. Just enabled the signatures and got the info. Congrats again buddy.


Thanks Chennayguy,

My ANZSCO code is 233512

Regards,

Rajesh


----------



## rajesh331

visitkangaroos said:


> Thanks everybody for the support. i too got the invite for both myself and my wife. She submitted EOI with 70 points. My sincere apologies to block one seat. I have some concerns with my wife's application so kept both the EOIs active.
> 
> Now next round of anxiety starts.
> 
> Seniors here can they suggest what are the options to make the Visa fees payment (for me 6160 AUD) I am unable to get the credit limit enhanced to the required limit.
> 
> Anyone who has used Debit card?


Hi,

Congratulations on the good news....
Me too have the same question about payments... hope to get some tips from the people who did it already...

By the way... How is ur payment working out to 6160??? Even if you have a kid to be included it will not work out to that number... Is it a typo by you or am I missing some thing important (I'm planning to include my spouse as well as 2 kids in the form)

Regards,

Rajesh


----------



## deepshi

Hey guys sorry for replying late..checked eoi status right now..evn i got the invite ..submitted eoi on 8th feb with 65 points


----------



## blessngwe05

Anyone with 60 points and is not in the restricted / rationed categories who submitted EOI after 21 February 2014 got an invite? I am working with an agent and so can only get to know tomorrow when she's in the office. So anxious.


----------



## zoyakhan

deepshi said:


> Hey guys sorry for replying late..checked eoi status right now..evn i got the invite ..submitted eoi on 8th feb with 65 points


Congrats everyone who got the invite. 

So this means that precisely we can assume a cut off at 8th Feb with 65 points. 
I am glad that the queue moved forward and I really hope that in coming rounds people with 60 points will get the invites. Hats off to their patience


----------



## blessngwe05

zoyakhan said:


> Congrats everyone who got the invite.
> 
> So this means that precisely we can assume a cut off at 8th Feb with 65 points.
> I am glad that the queue moved forward and I really hope that in coming rounds people with 60 points will get the invites. Hats off to their patience


Hello zoyakhan, this cut-off of 8 Feb for 65 pointers that you're referring to is for the 2613 code right? Just want to know that we understand the same thing.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

rajesh331 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulations on the good news....
> Me too have the same question about payments... hope to get some tips from the people who did it already...
> 
> By the way... How is ur payment working out to 6160??? Even if you have a kid to be included it will not work out to that number... Is it a typo by you or am I missing some thing important (I'm planning to include my spouse as well as 2 kids in the form)
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Rajesh


hi Rajesh and others,

why don't you try for travel cards from any of the banks situated nearby your home? I did my payment of 3520 aud for visa application through icici bank's travel card. it is one of the easiest, cheapest, fastest, best and convenient ways to deal with higher payments as you set the limit of funds you want to pay. Not only icici bank offers this facility but also other bank do too.


----------



## Rokar

AuzLover said:


> Uhooo...I got invitation! The list looks good now. Thanks Zoya for sorting it out. I have updated the list. zoya, please take care of sorting the list
> User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation
> gotstamped---- 261311 (189) -------70 ---------March 03, 2014 - ------------?
> ushaaarunb1---- 261313(189) -------70 ---------Feb 16, 2014 - ------------?
> twix -----------261311(189) -------70 ---------Mar 2,2014 ---------------?
> Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
> HighNoon------- 233914(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
> Prabhuranjan----261312(189)--------65 ---------Jan 31, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
> amitt78 --------261312(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
> visitkangaroos--261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
> lvonline--------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 5, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> AuzLover -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 6, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> zoyakhan -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 7, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> rsp ------------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 8, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> Deepshi---------261313(189) -------65----------Feb 8, 2014----------------?
> Wolverine_349---261313(189)--------65----------Feb 11,2014----------------?
> pompr-----------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 14,2014----------------?
> karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
> engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
> hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
> Razaf ----------233512(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?
> ajaro----------262211(189)--------65----------xxx, xx, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
> sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
> try_my_luck4Oz--2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 22, 2013 --------------?
> jiser911--------261313(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
> Pink7231--------261311(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
> venk------------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 24, 2013 --------------?
> yuri_gagari ----261313(189)--------60 ---------Aug 26, 2013 --------------?
> sachinm01-------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
> maq_qatar-------261312(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
> ashik-----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 02, 2013 --------------?
> PPPPPP----------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 04, 2013 --------------?
> gsingh----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 05, 2013---------------?
> anujmalhotra262-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 13, 2013 --------------?
> psuresh0207-----261313(189)--------60----------Sep 15, 2013 --------------?
> Shri------------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 20, 2013 --------------?
> Mattooose-------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 21, 2013 --------------?
> sam2304---------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 24, 2013 --------------?
> australiaprvisa-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
> vinod4141 ------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
> rahul.tiwari----XXXXXX(189)--------60----------Sep 27, 2013 --------------?
> kiran55---------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 08, 2013 --------------?
> maddy13885------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 09, 2013 --------------?
> RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------60----------Oct 21, 2013 --------------?
> avinashmusic----261313(189)--------60----------Oct 25, 2013 --------------?
> Sridev----------2613XX(189)--------60----------Oct 26, 2013 --------------?
> svspavan--------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 05, 2013 --------------?
> npraneethreddy--261313(189)--------60----------Nov 08, 2013 --------------?
> sandspr---------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 09, 2013 --------------?
> santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
> king_of_the_ring261313(189) -------60----------Nov 19, 2013 --------------?
> pooja.lohkane---261313(189)--------60----------Nov 21, 2013 --------------?
> kavya9----------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 25, 2013 --------------?
> Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
> huzefa85--------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 05, 2013 --------------?
> zameer.ise------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 17, 2013 --------------?
> Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
> kavith----------261313(189) -------60----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
> Santhosh -------261311(189) -------60 ---------Feb 10, 2014 --------------?
> blessngwe05-----233513 (189)-------60----------Feb 21, 2014 --------------?
> anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24, 2014 --------------?


Hi all

Please do add mine too 

Rokar ------- 261312 (189) ----- 60 ---- Nov 15, 2013 ----- ?


----------



## zoyakhan

blessngwe05 said:


> Hello zoyakhan, this cut-off of 8 Feb for 65 pointers that you're referring to is for the 2613 code right? Just want to know that we understand the same thing.


Yes exactly. I am sorry for not being explicit. It looks like 8 Feb with 65 points is cut off for 2613 group.


----------



## Rokar

lvonline said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I finally received an invite for 189. Wait is over after 6 months, 9 days. Wait now starts for the 'golden' letter. In all probability, all 70 pointers are invited and door is now ringing for 65 pointers as well. Wish all the 60 pointers a get-invite-soon. I know the pain in waiting for such a long time.
> 
> Applied 261313 on Aug 31st with 60 points. Points scaled to 65 on Feb 6th and since then waiting desperately.
> 
> Congrats Prabhu and others.
> 
> Many thanks to this forum for taking me this far.
> 
> Regards,
> LV


Hi

You have mentioned that your points got scaled to 65 on feb 6th. Can you please let me know how your points gor scaled from 60 to 65.


----------



## visitkangaroos

lvonline said:


> Am also finding out how to pay the fees. I have been following related threads. Will let you know once I pay. You too please let us know if you pay in advance.


Sure will definitely keep you posted.


----------



## AuzLover

*EOI status list*

*Please see the updated list. Congratulations for all those who got invited! *
To proceed further I have few questions. 
*1. What are the further steps after receiving invitation?
2. I created immi account and filled in most of the details. Do we need PCC and medicals to submit the application?
3. When and how to pay application fees?
4. I heard of some HAP id to medicals, how to generate it?
5. When and where to upload docs?*

*User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation*
gotstamped---- 261311 (189) -------70 ---------March 03, 2014 -----------?
ushaaarunb1---- 261313(189) -------70 ---------Feb 16, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
twix -----------261311(189) -------70 ---------Mar 2,2014 ---------------?
Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
HighNoon------- 233914(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
Prabhuranjan----261312(189)--------65 ---------Jan 31, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
amitt78 --------261312(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
visitkangaroos--261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
lvonline--------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 5, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
AuzLover -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 6, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
zoyakhan -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 7, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
rsp ------------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 8, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
Deepshi---------261313(189) -------65----------Feb 8, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
Wolverine_349---261313(189)--------65----------Feb 11,2014----------------?
pompr-----------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 14,2014----------------?
karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
rajesh331-------xxxxxx(189)--------xx----------Feb 28,2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
Razaf ----------233512(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?
chennaiguy------261313(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?
ajaro-----------262211(189)--------65----------xxx, xx, 2014--------------Mar 10, 2014
sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
try_my_luck4Oz--2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 22, 2013 --------------?
jiser911--------261313(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
Pink7231--------261311(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
venk------------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 24, 2013 --------------?
yuri_gagari ----261313(189)--------60 ---------Aug 26, 2013 --------------?
sachinm01-------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
maq_qatar-------261312(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
ashik-----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 02, 2013 --------------?
PPPPPP----------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 04, 2013 --------------?
gsingh----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 05, 2013---------------?
anujmalhotra262-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 13, 2013 --------------?
psuresh0207-----261313(189)--------60----------Sep 15, 2013 --------------?
Shri------------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 20, 2013 --------------?
Mattooose-------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 21, 2013 --------------?
sam2304---------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 24, 2013 --------------?
australiaprvisa-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
vinod4141 ------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
rahul.tiwari----XXXXXX(189)--------60----------Sep 27, 2013 --------------?
kiran55---------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 08, 2013 --------------?
maddy13885------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 09, 2013 --------------?
RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------60----------Oct 21, 2013 --------------?
avinashmusic----261313(189)--------60----------Oct 25, 2013 --------------?
Sridev----------2613XX(189)--------60----------Oct 26, 2013 --------------?
svspavan--------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 05, 2013 --------------?
npraneethreddy--261313(189)--------60----------Nov 08, 2013 --------------?
sandspr---------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 09, 2013 --------------?
santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
Rokar --------- 261312(189) ------ 60 -------- Nov 15, 2013 ------------- ? 
king_of_the_ring261313(189) -------60----------Nov 19, 2013 --------------?
pooja.lohkane---261313(189)--------60----------Nov 21, 2013 --------------?
kavya9----------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 25, 2013 --------------?
Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
huzefa85--------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 05, 2013 --------------?
zameer.ise------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 17, 2013 --------------?
Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
kavith----------261313(189) -------60----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
Santhosh -------261311(189) -------60 ---------Feb 10, 2014 --------------?
blessngwe05-----233513 (189)-------60----------Feb 21, 2014 --------------?
anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24, 2014 --------------?


----------



## RazaF

User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation
gotstamped---- 261311 (189) -------70 ---------March 03, 2014 -----------?
ushaaarunb1---- 261313(189) -------70 ---------Feb 16, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
twix -----------261311(189) -------70 ---------Mar 2,2014 ---------------?
Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
HighNoon------- 233914(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
Prabhuranjan----261312(189)--------65 ---------Jan 31, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
amitt78 --------261312(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
visitkangaroos--261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
lvonline--------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 5, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
AuzLover -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 6, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
zoyakhan -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 7, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
rsp ------------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 8, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
Deepshi---------261313(189) -------65----------Feb 8, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
Wolverine_349---261313(189)--------65----------Feb 11,2014----------------?
pompr-----------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 14,2014----------------?
karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
rajesh331-------xxxxxx(189)--------xx----------Feb 28,2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
Razaf ----------233512(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
chennaiguy------261313(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?
ajaro-----------262211(189)--------65----------xxx, xx, 2014--------------Mar 10, 2014
sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
try_my_luck4Oz--2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 22, 2013 --------------?
jiser911--------261313(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
Pink7231--------261311(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
venk------------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 24, 2013 --------------?
yuri_gagari ----261313(189)--------60 ---------Aug 26, 2013 --------------?
sachinm01-------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
maq_qatar-------261312(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
ashik-----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 02, 2013 --------------?
PPPPPP----------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 04, 2013 --------------?
gsingh----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 05, 2013---------------?
anujmalhotra262-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 13, 2013 --------------?
psuresh0207-----261313(189)--------60----------Sep 15, 2013 --------------?
Shri------------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 20, 2013 --------------?
Mattooose-------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 21, 2013 --------------?
sam2304---------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 24, 2013 --------------?
australiaprvisa-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
vinod4141 ------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
rahul.tiwari----XXXXXX(189)--------60----------Sep 27, 2013 --------------?
kiran55---------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 08, 2013 --------------?
maddy13885------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 09, 2013 --------------?
RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------60----------Oct 21, 2013 --------------?
avinashmusic----261313(189)--------60----------Oct 25, 2013 --------------?
Sridev----------2613XX(189)--------60----------Oct 26, 2013 --------------?
svspavan--------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 05, 2013 --------------?
npraneethreddy--261313(189)--------60----------Nov 08, 2013 --------------?
sandspr---------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 09, 2013 --------------?
santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
Rokar --------- 261312(189) ------ 60 -------- Nov 15, 2013 ------------- ? 
king_of_the_ring261313(189) -------60----------Nov 19, 2013 --------------?
pooja.lohkane---261313(189)--------60----------Nov 21, 2013 --------------?
kavya9----------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 25, 2013 --------------?
Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
huzefa85--------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 05, 2013 --------------?
zameer.ise------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 17, 2013 --------------?
Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
kavith----------261313(189) -------60----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
Santhosh -------261311(189) -------60 ---------Feb 10, 2014 --------------?
blessngwe05-----233513 (189)-------60----------Feb 21, 2014 --------------?
anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24, 2014 --------------?


----------



## AuzLover

Hello Sathya,

Could you please help me on this?
1. What are the further steps after receiving invitation?
2. I created immi account and filled in most of the details. Do we need PCC and medicals to submit the application?
3. When and how to pay application fees?
4. I heard of some HAP id to medicals, how to generate it?
5. When and where to upload docs?


----------



## wolverine_349

status: invited....


----------



## twix

hello everybody,

glad to inform you guys that i got the invite 

EOI Date of Effect: 02 March 2014
Invitation Letter Date: 10 March 2014
Visa Subclass: Skilled Independent Visa (189)
Nominated occupation: Analyst Programmer
Stream: Skilled Independent
Indicative Points test score: 70
A visa application can be made on or before: 09 May 2014

from the letter, what i understood is - i have to lodge for the visa within 2 months.

now, can somebody tell me what this refers to?
"Please be aware that as an invitation has been issued, your EOI has been locked. If you choose not to lodge a visa application for a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa your EOI will be re-activated after this invitation has expired."
- is it that if i don't lodge within 2 months, it will be re-activated again and i can lodge even after 2 months?

also, can somebody guide with the next steps? i mean what papers or documents do i need when i click on the "Apply Visa" button?

btw - thanks to all, this is indeed a great forum!

cheers, twix


----------



## wolverine_349

so the date of effect is 65 between 11th to 14th feb....i think next round or 2 should see some 60 pointers


----------



## askumar

Gyz,,,Updating the list ... 
User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation
askumar-------261313(189) -------70 -----------March 03 , 2014---------Mar 10, 2014
gotstamped---- 261311 (189) -------70 ---------March 03, 2014 -----------?
ushaaarunb1---- 261313(189) -------70 ---------Feb 16, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
twix -----------261311(189) -------70 ---------Mar 2,2014 ---------------?
Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
HighNoon------- 233914(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
Prabhuranjan----261312(189)--------65 ---------Jan 31, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
amitt78 --------261312(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
visitkangaroos--261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
lvonline--------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 5, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
AuzLover -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 6, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
zoyakhan -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 7, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
rsp ------------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 8, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
Deepshi---------261313(189) -------65----------Feb 8, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
Wolverine_349---261313(189)--------65----------Feb 11,2014----------------?
pompr-----------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 14,2014----------------?
karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
rajesh331-------xxxxxx(189)--------xx----------Feb 28,2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
Razaf ----------233512(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
chennaiguy------261313(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?
ajaro-----------262211(189)--------65----------xxx, xx, 2014--------------Mar 10, 2014
sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
try_my_luck4Oz--2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 22, 2013 --------------?
jiser911--------261313(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
Pink7231--------261311(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
venk------------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 24, 2013 --------------?
yuri_gagari ----261313(189)--------60 ---------Aug 26, 2013 --------------?
sachinm01-------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
maq_qatar-------261312(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
ashik-----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 02, 2013 --------------?
PPPPPP----------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 04, 2013 --------------?
gsingh----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 05, 2013---------------?
anujmalhotra262-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 13, 2013 --------------?
psuresh0207-----261313(189)--------60----------Sep 15, 2013 --------------?
Shri------------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 20, 2013 --------------?
Mattooose-------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 21, 2013 --------------?
sam2304---------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 24, 2013 --------------?
australiaprvisa-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
vinod4141 ------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
rahul.tiwari----XXXXXX(189)--------60----------Sep 27, 2013 --------------?
kiran55---------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 08, 2013 --------------?
maddy13885------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 09, 2013 --------------?
RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------60----------Oct 21, 2013 --------------?
avinashmusic----261313(189)--------60----------Oct 25, 2013 --------------?
Sridev----------2613XX(189)--------60----------Oct 26, 2013 --------------?
svspavan--------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 05, 2013 --------------?
npraneethreddy--261313(189)--------60----------Nov 08, 2013 --------------?
sandspr---------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 09, 2013 --------------?
santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
Rokar --------- 261312(189) ------ 60 -------- Nov 15, 2013 ------------- ?
king_of_the_ring261313(189) -------60----------Nov 19, 2013 --------------?
pooja.lohkane---261313(189)--------60----------Nov 21, 2013 --------------?
kavya9----------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 25, 2013 --------------?
Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
huzefa85--------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 05, 2013 --------------?
zameer.ise------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 17, 2013 --------------?
Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
kavith----------261313(189) -------60----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
Santhosh -------261311(189) -------60 ---------Feb 10, 2014 --------------?
blessngwe05-----233513 (189)-------60----------Feb 21, 2014 --------------?
anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24, 2014 --------------?


----------



## twix

updating the list with mine 
--------------------------

User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation
askumar-------261313(189) -------70 -----------March 03 , 2014---------Mar 10, 2014
gotstamped---- 261311 (189) -------70 ---------March 03, 2014 -----------?
ushaaarunb1---- 261313(189) -------70 ---------Feb 16, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
twix -----------261311(189) -------70 ---------Mar 2,2014 ---------------Mar 10, 2014
Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
HighNoon------- 233914(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
Prabhuranjan----261312(189)--------65 ---------Jan 31, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
amitt78 --------261312(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
visitkangaroos--261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
lvonline--------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 5, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
AuzLover -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 6, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
zoyakhan -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 7, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
rsp ------------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 8, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
Deepshi---------261313(189) -------65----------Feb 8, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
Wolverine_349---261313(189)--------65----------Feb 11,2014----------------?
pompr-----------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 14,2014----------------?
karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
rajesh331-------xxxxxx(189)--------xx----------Feb 28,2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
Razaf ----------233512(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
chennaiguy------261313(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?
ajaro-----------262211(189)--------65----------xxx, xx, 2014--------------Mar 10, 2014
sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
try_my_luck4Oz--2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 22, 2013 --------------?
jiser911--------261313(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
Pink7231--------261311(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
venk------------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 24, 2013 --------------?
yuri_gagari ----261313(189)--------60 ---------Aug 26, 2013 --------------?
sachinm01-------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
maq_qatar-------261312(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
ashik-----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 02, 2013 --------------?
PPPPPP----------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 04, 2013 --------------?
gsingh----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 05, 2013---------------?
anujmalhotra262-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 13, 2013 --------------?
psuresh0207-----261313(189)--------60----------Sep 15, 2013 --------------?
Shri------------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 20, 2013 --------------?
Mattooose-------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 21, 2013 --------------?
sam2304---------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 24, 2013 --------------?
australiaprvisa-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
vinod4141 ------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
rahul.tiwari----XXXXXX(189)--------60----------Sep 27, 2013 --------------?
kiran55---------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 08, 2013 --------------?
maddy13885------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 09, 2013 --------------?
RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------60----------Oct 21, 2013 --------------?
avinashmusic----261313(189)--------60----------Oct 25, 2013 --------------?
Sridev----------2613XX(189)--------60----------Oct 26, 2013 --------------?
svspavan--------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 05, 2013 --------------?
npraneethreddy--261313(189)--------60----------Nov 08, 2013 --------------?
sandspr---------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 09, 2013 --------------?
santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
Rokar --------- 261312(189) ------ 60 -------- Nov 15, 2013 ------------- ?
king_of_the_ring261313(189) -------60----------Nov 19, 2013 --------------?
pooja.lohkane---261313(189)--------60----------Nov 21, 2013 --------------?
kavya9----------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 25, 2013 --------------?
Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
huzefa85--------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 05, 2013 --------------?
zameer.ise------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 17, 2013 --------------?
Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
kavith----------261313(189) -------60----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
Santhosh -------261311(189) -------60 ---------Feb 10, 2014 --------------?
blessngwe05-----233513 (189)-------60----------Feb 21, 2014 --------------?
anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24, 2014 --------------?


----------



## maq_qatar

twix said:


> updating the list with mine
> --------------------------
> 
> User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation
> askumar-------261313(189) -------70 -----------March 03 , 2014---------Mar 10, 2014
> gotstamped---- 261311 (189) -------70 ---------March 03, 2014 -----------?
> ushaaarunb1---- 261313(189) -------70 ---------Feb 16, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
> twix -----------261311(189) -------70 ---------Mar 2,2014 ---------------Mar 10, 2014
> Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
> HighNoon------- 233914(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
> Prabhuranjan----261312(189)--------65 ---------Jan 31, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
> amitt78 --------261312(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
> visitkangaroos--261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> lvonline--------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 5, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> AuzLover -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 6, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> zoyakhan -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 7, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> rsp ------------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 8, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> Deepshi---------261313(189) -------65----------Feb 8, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
> Wolverine_349---261313(189)--------65----------Feb 11,2014----------------?
> pompr-----------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 14,2014----------------?
> karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
> engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
> hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
> rajesh331-------xxxxxx(189)--------xx----------Feb 28,2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
> Razaf ----------233512(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
> chennaiguy------261313(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?
> ajaro-----------262211(189)--------65----------xxx, xx, 2014--------------Mar 10, 2014
> sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
> try_my_luck4Oz--2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 22, 2013 --------------?
> jiser911--------261313(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
> Pink7231--------261311(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
> venk------------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 24, 2013 --------------?
> yuri_gagari ----261313(189)--------60 ---------Aug 26, 2013 --------------?
> sachinm01-------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
> maq_qatar-------261312(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
> ashik-----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 02, 2013 --------------?
> PPPPPP----------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 04, 2013 --------------?
> gsingh----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 05, 2013---------------?
> anujmalhotra262-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 13, 2013 --------------?
> psuresh0207-----261313(189)--------60----------Sep 15, 2013 --------------?
> Shri------------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 20, 2013 --------------?
> Mattooose-------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 21, 2013 --------------?
> sam2304---------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 24, 2013 --------------?
> australiaprvisa-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
> vinod4141 ------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
> rahul.tiwari----XXXXXX(189)--------60----------Sep 27, 2013 --------------?
> kiran55---------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 08, 2013 --------------?
> maddy13885------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 09, 2013 --------------?
> RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------60----------Oct 21, 2013 --------------?
> avinashmusic----261313(189)--------60----------Oct 25, 2013 --------------?
> Sridev----------2613XX(189)--------60----------Oct 26, 2013 --------------?
> svspavan--------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 05, 2013 --------------?
> npraneethreddy--261313(189)--------60----------Nov 08, 2013 --------------?
> sandspr---------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 09, 2013 --------------?
> santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
> Rokar --------- 261312(189) ------ 60 -------- Nov 15, 2013 ------------- ?
> king_of_the_ring261313(189) -------60----------Nov 19, 2013 --------------?
> pooja.lohkane---261313(189)--------60----------Nov 21, 2013 --------------?
> kavya9----------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 25, 2013 --------------?
> Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
> huzefa85--------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 05, 2013 --------------?
> zameer.ise------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 17, 2013 --------------?
> Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
> kavith----------261313(189) -------60----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
> Santhosh -------261311(189) -------60 ---------Feb 10, 2014 --------------?
> blessngwe05-----233513 (189)-------60----------Feb 21, 2014 --------------?
> anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24, 2014 --------------?


I think next round will be more interesting, hope that will clear all 65 and some 60 pointers.


----------



## maq_qatar

updating Wolverine_349 status and cutoff date for 65 pointers should be between 11feb to 14 feb
--------------------------

User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation
askumar-------261313(189) -------70 -----------March 03 , 2014---------Mar 10, 2014
gotstamped---- 261311 (189) -------70 ---------March 03, 2014 -----------?
ushaaarunb1---- 261313(189) -------70 ---------Feb 16, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
twix -----------261311(189) -------70 ---------Mar 2,2014 ---------------Mar 10, 2014
Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
HighNoon------- 233914(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
Prabhuranjan----261312(189)--------65 ---------Jan 31, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
amitt78 --------261312(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
visitkangaroos--261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
lvonline--------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 5, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
AuzLover -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 6, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
zoyakhan -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 7, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
rsp ------------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 8, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
Deepshi---------261313(189) -------65----------Feb 8, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
Wolverine_349---261313(189)--------65----------Feb 11,2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
pompr-----------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 14,2014----------------?
karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
rajesh331-------xxxxxx(189)--------xx----------Feb 28,2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
Razaf ----------233512(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
chennaiguy------261313(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?
ajaro-----------262211(189)--------65----------xxx, xx, 2014--------------Mar 10, 2014
sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
try_my_luck4Oz--2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 22, 2013 --------------?
jiser911--------261313(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
Pink7231--------261311(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
venk------------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 24, 2013 --------------?
yuri_gagari ----261313(189)--------60 ---------Aug 26, 2013 --------------?
sachinm01-------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
maq_qatar-------261312(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
ashik-----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 02, 2013 --------------?
PPPPPP----------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 04, 2013 --------------?
gsingh----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 05, 2013---------------?
anujmalhotra262-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 13, 2013 --------------?
psuresh0207-----261313(189)--------60----------Sep 15, 2013 --------------?
Shri------------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 20, 2013 --------------?
Mattooose-------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 21, 2013 --------------?
sam2304---------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 24, 2013 --------------?
australiaprvisa-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
vinod4141 ------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
rahul.tiwari----XXXXXX(189)--------60----------Sep 27, 2013 --------------?
kiran55---------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 08, 2013 --------------?
maddy13885------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 09, 2013 --------------?
RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------60----------Oct 21, 2013 --------------?
avinashmusic----261313(189)--------60----------Oct 25, 2013 --------------?
Sridev----------2613XX(189)--------60----------Oct 26, 2013 --------------?
svspavan--------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 05, 2013 --------------?
npraneethreddy--261313(189)--------60----------Nov 08, 2013 --------------?
sandspr---------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 09, 2013 --------------?
santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
Rokar --------- 261312(189) ------ 60 -------- Nov 15, 2013 ------------- ?
king_of_the_ring261313(189) -------60----------Nov 19, 2013 --------------?
pooja.lohkane---261313(189)--------60----------Nov 21, 2013 --------------?
kavya9----------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 25, 2013 --------------?
Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
huzefa85--------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 05, 2013 --------------?
zameer.ise------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 17, 2013 --------------?
Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
kavith----------261313(189) -------60----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
Santhosh -------261311(189) -------60 ---------Feb 10, 2014 --------------?
blessngwe05-----233513 (189)-------60----------Feb 21, 2014 --------------?
anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24, 2014 --------------?


----------



## rajesh331

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi Rajesh and others,
> 
> why don't you try for travel cards from any of the banks situated nearby your home? I did my payment of 3520 aud for visa application through icici bank's travel card. it is one of the easiest, cheapest, fastest, best and convenient ways to deal with higher payments as you set the limit of funds you want to pay. Not only icici bank offers this facility but also other bank do too.


Hi Sathiyaseelan,

Thanks for your response. I've gone through the thread on How to make payment a lil bit after submitting the above post. I checked with ICICI customer care and gave him my exact requirement. In contrast to the claims made by some members in the above thread, He confirmed me that they only require a passport and an address proof for issuing travel card but nothing else like visa/ tickets etc...

I'm planning to go for it in the next week.

Thanks again for your very informative posts on the forum.

Regards,

Rajesh


----------



## rajesh331

RazaF said:


> User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation
> gotstamped---- 261311 (189) -------70 ---------March 03, 2014 -----------?
> ushaaarunb1---- 261313(189) -------70 ---------Feb 16, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
> twix -----------261311(189) -------70 ---------Mar 2,2014 ---------------?
> Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
> HighNoon------- 233914(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
> Prabhuranjan----261312(189)--------65 ---------Jan 31, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
> amitt78 --------261312(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
> visitkangaroos--261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> lvonline--------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 5, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> AuzLover -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 6, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> zoyakhan -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 7, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> rsp ------------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 8, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> Deepshi---------261313(189) -------65----------Feb 8, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
> Wolverine_349---261313(189)--------65----------Feb 11,2014----------------?
> pompr-----------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 14,2014----------------?
> karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
> engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
> hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
> rajesh331-------xxxxxx(189)--------xx----------Feb 28,2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
> Razaf ----------233512(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
> chennaiguy------261313(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?
> ajaro-----------262211(189)--------65----------xxx, xx, 2014--------------Mar 10, 2014
> sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
> try_my_luck4Oz--2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 22, 2013 --------------?
> jiser911--------261313(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
> Pink7231--------261311(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
> venk------------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 24, 2013 --------------?
> yuri_gagari ----261313(189)--------60 ---------Aug 26, 2013 --------------?
> sachinm01-------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
> maq_qatar-------261312(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
> ashik-----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 02, 2013 --------------?
> PPPPPP----------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 04, 2013 --------------?
> gsingh----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 05, 2013---------------?
> anujmalhotra262-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 13, 2013 --------------?
> psuresh0207-----261313(189)--------60----------Sep 15, 2013 --------------?
> Shri------------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 20, 2013 --------------?
> Mattooose-------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 21, 2013 --------------?
> sam2304---------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 24, 2013 --------------?
> australiaprvisa-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
> vinod4141 ------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
> rahul.tiwari----XXXXXX(189)--------60----------Sep 27, 2013 --------------?
> kiran55---------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 08, 2013 --------------?
> maddy13885------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 09, 2013 --------------?
> RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------60----------Oct 21, 2013 --------------?
> avinashmusic----261313(189)--------60----------Oct 25, 2013 --------------?
> Sridev----------2613XX(189)--------60----------Oct 26, 2013 --------------?
> svspavan--------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 05, 2013 --------------?
> npraneethreddy--261313(189)--------60----------Nov 08, 2013 --------------?
> sandspr---------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 09, 2013 --------------?
> santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
> Rokar --------- 261312(189) ------ 60 -------- Nov 15, 2013 ------------- ?
> king_of_the_ring261313(189) -------60----------Nov 19, 2013 --------------?
> pooja.lohkane---261313(189)--------60----------Nov 21, 2013 --------------?
> kavya9----------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 25, 2013 --------------?
> Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
> huzefa85--------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 05, 2013 --------------?
> zameer.ise------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 17, 2013 --------------?
> Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
> kavith----------261313(189) -------60----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
> Santhosh -------261311(189) -------60 ---------Feb 10, 2014 --------------?
> blessngwe05-----233513 (189)-------60----------Feb 21, 2014 --------------?
> anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24, 2014 --------------?



Hi Razaf,

Pl. edit my details on the above sheet... 233512 / 70 points...
These details are available in my signature....

Regards,

Rajesh


----------



## AuzLover

*EOI status list*

*Hello Rajesh, Updated*

*User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation*
rajesh331-------233512(189)--------70----------Feb 28,2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
gotstamped---- 261311 (189) -------70 ---------March 03, 2014 -----------?
ushaaarunb1---- 261313(189) -------70 ---------Feb 16, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
twix -----------261311(189) -------70 ---------Mar 2,2014 ---------------?
Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
HighNoon------- 233914(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
Prabhuranjan----261312(189)--------65 ---------Jan 31, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
amitt78 --------261312(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
visitkangaroos--261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
lvonline--------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 5, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
AuzLover -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 6, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
zoyakhan -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 7, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
rsp ------------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 8, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
Deepshi---------261313(189) -------65----------Feb 8, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
Wolverine_349---261313(189)--------65----------Feb 11,2014----------------?
pompr-----------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 14,2014----------------?
karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
Razaf ----------233512(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
chennaiguy------261313(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?
ajaro-----------262211(189)--------65----------xxx, xx, 2014--------------Mar 10, 2014
sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
try_my_luck4Oz--2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 22, 2013 --------------?
jiser911--------261313(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
Pink7231--------261311(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
venk------------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 24, 2013 --------------?
yuri_gagari ----261313(189)--------60 ---------Aug 26, 2013 --------------?
sachinm01-------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
maq_qatar-------261312(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
ashik-----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 02, 2013 --------------?
PPPPPP----------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 04, 2013 --------------?
gsingh----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 05, 2013---------------?
anujmalhotra262-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 13, 2013 --------------?
psuresh0207-----261313(189)--------60----------Sep 15, 2013 --------------?
Shri------------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 20, 2013 --------------?
Mattooose-------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 21, 2013 --------------?
sam2304---------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 24, 2013 --------------?
australiaprvisa-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
vinod4141 ------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
rahul.tiwari----XXXXXX(189)--------60----------Sep 27, 2013 --------------?
kiran55---------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 08, 2013 --------------?
maddy13885------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 09, 2013 --------------?
RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------60----------Oct 21, 2013 --------------?
avinashmusic----261313(189)--------60----------Oct 25, 2013 --------------?
Sridev----------2613XX(189)--------60----------Oct 26, 2013 --------------?
svspavan--------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 05, 2013 --------------?
npraneethreddy--261313(189)--------60----------Nov 08, 2013 --------------?
sandspr---------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 09, 2013 --------------?
santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
Rokar --------- 261312(189) ------ 60 -------- Nov 15, 2013 ------------- ?
king_of_the_ring261313(189) -------60----------Nov 19, 2013 --------------?
pooja.lohkane---261313(189)--------60----------Nov 21, 2013 --------------?
kavya9----------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 25, 2013 --------------?
Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
huzefa85--------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 05, 2013 --------------?
zameer.ise------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 17, 2013 --------------?
Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
kavith----------261313(189) -------60----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
Santhosh -------261311(189) -------60 ---------Feb 10, 2014 --------------?
blessngwe05-----233513 (189)-------60----------Feb 21, 2014 --------------?
anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24, 2014 --------------?


----------



## Black_Rose

I need a advice from Senior please.
my vetassess skill assessment period mentioned 10/2008 to 10/2013 (Last 5 years ) but I started job at 01/2008. I also applied for point test advisory, and in point test advisory letter they mentioned whole period which is 01/2008 to 10/2008. Now my question is which period shall I input in EOI? I am still working in that position so what will be my time period in EOI? please advice.


----------



## sindhu kodoor

Updated mine !!


AuzLover said:


> Hello Rajesh, Updated
> User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation
> rajesh331-------233512(189)--------70----------Feb 28,2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
> gotstamped---- 261311 (189) -------70 ---------March 03, 2014 -----------?
> Sindhu---- 261311 (189) -------65 ---------March 03, 2014 -----------?
> Ushaaarunb1---- 261313(189) -------70 ---------Feb 16, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
> twix -----------261311(189) -------70 ---------Mar 2,2014 ---------------?
> Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
> HighNoon------- 233914(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
> Prabhuranjan----261312(189)--------65 ---------Jan 31, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
> amitt78 --------261312(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
> visitkangaroos--261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> lvonline--------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 5, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> AuzLover -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 6, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> zoyakhan -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 7, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> rsp ------------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 8, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> Deepshi---------261313(189) -------65----------Feb 8, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
> Wolverine_349---261313(189)--------65----------Feb 11,2014----------------?
> pompr-----------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 14,2014----------------?
> karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
> engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
> hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
> Razaf ----------233512(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
> chennaiguy------261313(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?
> ajaro-----------262211(189)--------65----------xxx, xx, 2014--------------Mar 10, 2014
> sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
> try_my_luck4Oz--2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 22, 2013 --------------?
> jiser911--------261313(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
> Pink7231--------261311(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
> venk------------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 24, 2013 --------------?
> yuri_gagari ----261313(189)--------60 ---------Aug 26, 2013 --------------?
> sachinm01-------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
> maq_qatar-------261312(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
> ashik-----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 02, 2013 --------------?
> PPPPPP----------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 04, 2013 --------------?
> gsingh----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 05, 2013---------------?
> anujmalhotra262-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 13, 2013 --------------?
> psuresh0207-----261313(189)--------60----------Sep 15, 2013 --------------?
> Shri------------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 20, 2013 --------------?
> Mattooose-------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 21, 2013 --------------?
> sam2304---------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 24, 2013 --------------?
> australiaprvisa-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
> vinod4141 ------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
> rahul.tiwari----XXXXXX(189)--------60----------Sep 27, 2013 --------------?
> kiran55---------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 08, 2013 --------------?
> maddy13885------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 09, 2013 --------------?
> RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------60----------Oct 21, 2013 --------------?
> avinashmusic----261313(189)--------60----------Oct 25, 2013 --------------?
> Sridev----------2613XX(189)--------60----------Oct 26, 2013 --------------?
> svspavan--------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 05, 2013 --------------?
> npraneethreddy--261313(189)--------60----------Nov 08, 2013 --------------?
> sandspr---------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 09, 2013 --------------?
> santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
> Rokar --------- 261312(189) ------ 60 -------- Nov 15, 2013 ------------- ?
> king_of_the_ring261313(189) -------60----------Nov 19, 2013 --------------?
> pooja.lohkane---261313(189)--------60----------Nov 21, 2013 --------------?
> kavya9----------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 25, 2013 --------------?
> Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
> huzefa85--------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 05, 2013 --------------?
> zameer.ise------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 17, 2013 --------------?
> Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
> kavith----------261313(189) -------60----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
> Santhosh -------261311(189) -------60 ---------Feb 10, 2014 --------------?
> blessngwe05-----233513 (189)-------60----------Feb 21, 2014 --------------?
> anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24, 2014 --------------?


----------



## JiffyPB

Still waiting as a 65 point Chem Eng....guess I'll have to see next week where the cutoff is now. Sigh.


----------



## kavith

Hi Seniors,

My work experience started on July 2005. But ACS has stated from July 2007. Initially when i submitted the ACS i have stated as July 2005 mistakenly. Can i change it now to 2007. This will not affect my points. 
Will that affect my Submission date


----------



## gotstamped

received an invite too. good luck to all!


----------



## shivas

AuzLover said:


> *Hello Rajesh, Updated*
> 
> *User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation*
> rajesh331-------233512(189)--------70----------Feb 28,2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
> gotstamped---- 261311 (189) -------70 ---------March 03, 2014 -----------?
> ushaaarunb1---- 261313(189) -------70 ---------Feb 16, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
> twix -----------261311(189) -------70 ---------Mar 2,2014 ---------------?
> Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
> HighNoon------- 233914(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
> Prabhuranjan----261312(189)--------65 ---------Jan 31, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
> amitt78 --------261312(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
> visitkangaroos--261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> lvonline--------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 5, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> AuzLover -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 6, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> zoyakhan -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 7, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> rsp ------------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 8, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> Deepshi---------261313(189) -------65----------Feb 8, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
> Wolverine_349---261313(189)--------65----------Feb 11,2014----------------?
> pompr-----------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 14,2014----------------?
> karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
> engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
> hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
> Razaf ----------233512(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
> chennaiguy------261313(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?
> ajaro-----------262211(189)--------65----------xxx, xx, 2014--------------Mar 10, 2014
> sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
> try_my_luck4Oz--2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 22, 2013 --------------?
> jiser911--------261313(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
> Pink7231--------261311(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
> venk------------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 24, 2013 --------------?
> yuri_gagari ----261313(189)--------60 ---------Aug 26, 2013 --------------?
> sachinm01-------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
> maq_qatar-------261312(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
> ashik-----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 02, 2013 --------------?
> PPPPPP----------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 04, 2013 --------------?
> gsingh----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 05, 2013---------------?
> anujmalhotra262-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 13, 2013 --------------?
> psuresh0207-----261313(189)--------60----------Sep 15, 2013 --------------?
> Shri------------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 20, 2013 --------------?
> Mattooose-------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 21, 2013 --------------?
> sam2304---------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 24, 2013 --------------?
> australiaprvisa-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
> vinod4141 ------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
> rahul.tiwari----XXXXXX(189)--------60----------Sep 27, 2013 --------------?
> kiran55---------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 08, 2013 --------------?
> maddy13885------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 09, 2013 --------------?
> RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------60----------Oct 21, 2013 --------------?
> avinashmusic----261313(189)--------60----------Oct 25, 2013 --------------?
> Sridev----------2613XX(189)--------60----------Oct 26, 2013 --------------?
> svspavan--------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 05, 2013 --------------?
> npraneethreddy--261313(189)--------60----------Nov 08, 2013 --------------?
> sandspr---------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 09, 2013 --------------?
> santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
> Rokar --------- 261312(189) ------ 60 -------- Nov 15, 2013 ------------- ?
> king_of_the_ring261313(189) -------60----------Nov 19, 2013 --------------?
> pooja.lohkane---261313(189)--------60----------Nov 21, 2013 --------------?
> kavya9----------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 25, 2013 --------------?
> Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
> huzefa85--------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 05, 2013 --------------?
> zameer.ise------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 17, 2013 --------------?
> Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
> kavith----------261313(189) -------60----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
> Santhosh -------261311(189) -------60 ---------Feb 10, 2014 --------------?
> blessngwe05-----233513 (189)-------60----------Feb 21, 2014 --------------?
> anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24, 2014 --------------?


Shiva------------261311(189)-------------65--------Feb16,2014----------------?


----------



## Mattooose

maq_qatar said:


> I think next round will be more interesting, hope that will clear all 65 and some 60 pointers.


Maq,
I hope there are no more surprises like new batch passing out from Aus etc :fingerscrossed:

Thanks,
Mattooose


----------



## clankyasp

Mattooose said:


> Maq,
> I hope there are no more surprises like new batch passing out from Aus etc :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks,
> Mattooose


New international student graduates wont be able to obtain ACS assessment untill they complete 1 year professional year course, So, they have to wait for more then a year to lodge EOI even if they score 8 in IELTS.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

kavith said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> My work experience started on July 2005. But ACS has stated from July 2007. Initially when i submitted the ACS i have stated as July 2005 mistakenly. Can i change it now to 2007. This will not affect my points.
> Will that affect my Submission date


see, if your point scores remain the same, visa date of effect will not be changed. So, go and edit the employment dates without any hesitations.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Black_Rose said:


> I need a advice from Senior please.
> my vetassess skill assessment period mentioned 10/2008 to 10/2013 (Last 5 years ) but I started job at 01/2008. I also applied for point test advisory, and in point test advisory letter they mentioned whole period which is 01/2008 to 10/2008. Now my question is which period shall I input in EOI? I am still working in that position so what will be my time period in EOI? please advice.


i suppose Vetassess assesses only 5 years from your experience to evaluate your occupation for points and hence i presume that you could enter the start date of your employment as 01/2008 whereas for last date of employment must be left blank as you are still working with same roles. 

In this way, your ongoing experience would be accumulated and accordingly points for work experience will be auto-tuned by Skill select. I am 200% sure about your last date of current employment, however, i am not sure about your first date of employment. Why don't you call Vetassess to get to know this information?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

twix said:


> hello everybody,
> 
> glad to inform you guys that i got the invite
> 
> EOI Date of Effect: 02 March 2014
> Invitation Letter Date: 10 March 2014
> Visa Subclass: Skilled Independent Visa (189)
> Nominated occupation: Analyst Programmer
> Stream: Skilled Independent
> Indicative Points test score: 70
> A visa application can be made on or before: 09 May 2014
> 
> from the letter, what i understood is - i have to lodge for the visa within 2 months.
> 
> now, can somebody tell me what this refers to?
> "Please be aware that as an invitation has been issued, your EOI has been locked. If you choose not to lodge a visa application for a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa your EOI will be re-activated after this invitation has expired."
> - is it that if i don't lodge within 2 months, it will be re-activated again and i can lodge even after 2 months?
> 
> also, can somebody guide with the next steps? i mean what papers or documents do i need when i click on the "Apply Visa" button?
> 
> btw - thanks to all, this is indeed a great forum!
> 
> cheers, twix


your Invite will be expired if you don't apply visa within 2 months. Hence, you must lodge visa within the set time. DIBP sends maximum of 2 invites to every candidate, so if you are unable to lodge this invite, your eoi will be unlocked after 2 months and then will be taken into account for future invite rounds. Do you want to take risks?


----------



## Black_Rose

sathiyaseelan said:


> i suppose Vetassess assesses only 5 years from your experience to evaluate your occupation for points and hence i presume that you could enter the start date of your employment as 01/2008 whereas for last date of employment must be left blank as you are still working with same roles.
> 
> In this way, your ongoing experience would be accumulated and accordingly points for work experience will be auto-tuned by Skill select. I am 200% sure about your last date of current employment, however, i am not sure about your first date of employment. Why don't you call Vetassess to get to know this information?


Thank you for your reply. Yes, vetassess assess experience for last 5 yrs that's why they put last five years time period. But also, in point test advisory they assessed it and put whole time period. so both periods are assessed and both are on or over 5 yrs.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Next stpes to proceed after invite*

dear all,

after invitation received from skill select, you should be able to see "Apply visa" button. 

1. Visa application, i think, contains about 16-17 pages (varies based on your credentials), that you need to carefully fill in before submitting it. You need to enter all details such as education, passport, work, ietls, etc. that you already filled in EOI. Most of your details might be the duplicates of the same in EOI.

2. After filling all the pages, in last page, you can see "Pay visa fees" button along with the fees you need o pay. for a single candidate, it will be 3520, for instance and the fees vary according to number of applicants you include.

3. Now, you need to pay visa fees. On successful payment, you could see a transaction reference number that you must have a copy or save it right away, this is very important. After a day or so, you will get an email from skill select with receipt for visa fees.

4. Now create an immiaccount and import your visa application there. Now you should attach all your documents to prove your claims made towards education, english, work experience, age, and so on. There will be a button "attach document". if you click it, it will direct you to browse a location where you can choose the file you wish to upload. Once you choose, it will be attached and you could see the same document under "List of documents attached" section. This section is available in the bottom of immiaccount's homepage.

5. i recommend everyone to create a folder named "Australia visa application" and then sub-folders such as "education, experience, age, and so on" to avoid uploading wrong documents on wrong section. this way, you ould ensure you upload correct documents under right sections.

6. you may go for medical examinations and PCC now. For medical examination, you could see a link" organize your medical requirements/examination" and once you click it you will be redirected to a new window where you need to fill in few details and you need to submit it resulting in the e-medical referral letter with HAP ID (save this). You need to print this letter and choose the medical panel hospitals that is nearby you and call them to get an appointment to carry out your medical exam. You can ask them what are the documents should be carried out with you while appearing for health exam. Generally, you need to carry with 4 passport size photos, copy and original passport, e medical letter, and of course medical fees (ha aha ha)

7. You can get an appointment for PCC on website "Passport seva kendra". Take the print out of this appointment and go to PSK. this is a smooth process and you will get PCC within a day if your current address and the address mention on your [passport are same. If they are different, you may need to wait for about 2-4 weeks to get PCC.

8. Now attach the receipt of medical examination fees payment and PCC. wait for visa grant letter from Case officer. If case officer needs few more documents or clarification, he/she will always get back to you. No worries.

All the best

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Black_Rose said:


> Thank you for your reply. Yes, vetassess assess experience for last 5 yrs that's why they put last five years time period. But also, in point test advisory they assessed it and put whole time period. so both periods are assessed and both are on or over 5 yrs.


if that's the case, then claim all your experience as i said.


----------



## blessngwe05

Dear all. I got an invitation to apply. Just saw email from agent. Good luck to all those that are still waiting and to those that have started the visa application process, I extend my warm wishes for a speedy grant. Cheers. I'm so happy


----------



## Vasu G

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all,
> 
> after invitation received from skill select, you should be able to see "Apply visa" button.
> 
> 1. Visa application, i think, contains about 16-17 pages (varies based on your credentials), that you need to carefully fill in before submitting it. You need to enter all details such as education, passport, work, ietls, etc. that you already filled in EOI. Most of your details might be the duplicates of the same in EOI.
> 
> 2. After filling all the pages, in last page, you can see "Pay visa fees" button along with the fees you need o pay. for a single candidate, it will be 3520, for instance and the fees vary according to number of applicants you include.
> 
> 3. Now, you need to pay visa fees. On successful payment, you could see a transaction reference number that you must have a copy or save it right away, this is very important. After a day or so, you will get an email from skill select with receipt for visa fees.
> 
> 4. Now create an immiaccount and import your visa application there. Now you should attach all your documents to prove your claims made towards education, english, work experience, age, and so on. There will be a button "attach document". if you click it, it will direct you to browse a location where you can choose the file you wish to upload. Once you choose, it will be attached and you could see the same document under "List of documents attached" section. This section is available in the bottom of immiaccount's homepage.
> 
> 5. i recommend everyone to create a folder named "Australia visa application" and then sub-folders such as "education, experience, age, and so on" to avoid uploading wrong documents on wrong section. this way, you ould ensure you upload correct documents under right sections.
> 
> 6. you may go for medical examinations and PCC now. For medical examination, you could see a link" organize your medical requirements/examination" and once you click it you will be redirected to a new window where you need to fill in few details and you need to submit it resulting in the e-medical referral letter with HAP ID (save this). You need to print this letter and choose the medical panel hospitals that is nearby you and call them to get an appointment to carry out your medical exam. You can ask them what are the documents should be carried out with you while appearing for health exam. Generally, you need to carry with 4 passport size photos, copy and original passport, e medical letter, and of course medical fees (ha aha ha)
> 
> 7. You can get an appointment for PCC on website "Passport seva kendra". Take the print out of this appointment and go to PSK. this is a smooth process and you will get PCC within a day if your current address and the address mention on your [passport are same. If they are different, you may need to wait for about 2-4 weeks to get PCC.
> 
> 8. Now attach the receipt of medical examination fees payment and PCC. wait for visa grant letter from Case officer. If case officer needs few more documents or clarification, he/she will always get back to you. No worries.
> 
> All the best
> 
> sathiya


Ultimate info. I hope everyone who got invitations would need to save it.

Thanks a lot Sathiya !! You are Awesome.


----------



## blessngwe05

twix said:


> updating the list with mine
> --------------------------
> 
> User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation
> askumar-------261313(189) -------70 -----------March 03 , 2014---------Mar 10, 2014
> gotstamped---- 261311 (189) -------70 ---------March 03, 2014 -----------?
> ushaaarunb1---- 261313(189) -------70 ---------Feb 16, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
> twix -----------261311(189) -------70 ---------Mar 2,2014 ---------------Mar 10, 2014
> Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
> HighNoon------- 233914(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
> Prabhuranjan----261312(189)--------65 ---------Jan 31, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
> amitt78 --------261312(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
> visitkangaroos--261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> lvonline--------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 5, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> AuzLover -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 6, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> zoyakhan -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 7, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> rsp ------------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 8, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> Deepshi---------261313(189) -------65----------Feb 8, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
> Wolverine_349---261313(189)--------65----------Feb 11,2014----------------?
> pompr-----------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 14,2014----------------?
> karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
> engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
> hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
> rajesh331-------xxxxxx(189)--------xx----------Feb 28,2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
> Razaf ----------233512(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
> chennaiguy------261313(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?
> ajaro-----------262211(189)--------65----------xxx, xx, 2014--------------Mar 10, 2014
> sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
> try_my_luck4Oz--2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 22, 2013 --------------?
> jiser911--------261313(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
> Pink7231--------261311(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
> venk------------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 24, 2013 --------------?
> yuri_gagari ----261313(189)--------60 ---------Aug 26, 2013 --------------?
> sachinm01-------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
> maq_qatar-------261312(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
> ashik-----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 02, 2013 --------------?
> PPPPPP----------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 04, 2013 --------------?
> gsingh----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 05, 2013---------------?
> anujmalhotra262-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 13, 2013 --------------?
> psuresh0207-----261313(189)--------60----------Sep 15, 2013 --------------?
> Shri------------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 20, 2013 --------------?
> Mattooose-------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 21, 2013 --------------?
> sam2304---------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 24, 2013 --------------?
> australiaprvisa-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
> vinod4141 ------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
> rahul.tiwari----XXXXXX(189)--------60----------Sep 27, 2013 --------------?
> kiran55---------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 08, 2013 --------------?
> maddy13885------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 09, 2013 --------------?
> RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------60----------Oct 21, 2013 --------------?
> avinashmusic----261313(189)--------60----------Oct 25, 2013 --------------?
> Sridev----------2613XX(189)--------60----------Oct 26, 2013 --------------?
> svspavan--------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 05, 2013 --------------?
> npraneethreddy--261313(189)--------60----------Nov 08, 2013 --------------?
> sandspr---------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 09, 2013 --------------?
> santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
> Rokar --------- 261312(189) ------ 60 -------- Nov 15, 2013 ------------- ?
> king_of_the_ring261313(189) -------60----------Nov 19, 2013 --------------?
> pooja.lohkane---261313(189)--------60----------Nov 21, 2013 --------------?
> kavya9----------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 25, 2013 --------------?
> Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
> huzefa85--------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 05, 2013 --------------?
> zameer.ise------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 17, 2013 --------------?
> Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
> kavith----------261313(189) -------60----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
> Santhosh -------261311(189) -------60 ---------Feb 10, 2014 --------------?
> blessngwe05-----233513 (189)-------60----------Feb 21, 2014 --------------?
> anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24, 2014 --------------?


Got invite, updating;

blessngwe05-----233513 (189)-------60--------Feb 21, 2014 ------------Mar 10, 2014


----------



## anish13

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all,
> 
> after invitation received from skill select, you should be able to see "Apply visa" button.
> 
> 1. Visa application, i think, contains about 16-17 pages (varies based on your credentials), that you need to carefully fill in before submitting it. You need to enter all details such as education, passport, work, ietls, etc. that you already filled in EOI. Most of your details might be the duplicates of the same in EOI.
> 
> 2. After filling all the pages, in last page, you can see "Pay visa fees" button along with the fees you need o pay. for a single candidate, it will be 3520, for instance and the fees vary according to number of applicants you include.
> 
> 3. Now, you need to pay visa fees. On successful payment, you could see a transaction reference number that you must have a copy or save it right away, this is very important. After a day or so, you will get an email from skill select with receipt for visa fees.
> 
> 4. Now create an immiaccount and import your visa application there. Now you should attach all your documents to prove your claims made towards education, english, work experience, age, and so on. There will be a button "attach document". if you click it, it will direct you to browse a location where you can choose the file you wish to upload. Once you choose, it will be attached and you could see the same document under "List of documents attached" section. This section is available in the bottom of immiaccount's homepage.
> 
> 5. i recommend everyone to create a folder named "Australia visa application" and then sub-folders such as "education, experience, age, and so on" to avoid uploading wrong documents on wrong section. this way, you ould ensure you upload correct documents under right sections.
> 
> 6. you may go for medical examinations and PCC now. For medical examination, you could see a link" organize your medical requirements/examination" and once you click it you will be redirected to a new window where you need to fill in few details and you need to submit it resulting in the e-medical referral letter with HAP ID (save this). You need to print this letter and choose the medical panel hospitals that is nearby you and call them to get an appointment to carry out your medical exam. You can ask them what are the documents should be carried out with you while appearing for health exam. Generally, you need to carry with 4 passport size photos, copy and original passport, e medical letter, and of course medical fees (ha aha ha)
> 
> 7. You can get an appointment for PCC on website "Passport seva kendra". Take the print out of this appointment and go to PSK. this is a smooth process and you will get PCC within a day if your current address and the address mention on your [passport are same. If they are different, you may need to wait for about 2-4 weeks to get PCC.
> 
> 8. Now attach the receipt of medical examination fees payment and PCC. wait for visa grant letter from Case officer. If case officer needs few more documents or clarification, he/she will always get back to you. No worries.
> 
> All the best
> 
> sathiya


Awesome info Sathiya.. I will bookmark these 8 commandments .. i would have to wait for a long time to get my invite but these are very useful steps in future. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sam2304

Assuming every one till 11th Feb 2014 with 65 points have been invited, this is the new waiting list for next round ....feeling excited again...

This list was initiated to track 2613* and lets keep it that way as invitation date of effect are different for 2613 and other groups which may lead to confusion in other groups when we discuss 2613*

pompr-----------261313(189)---------65----------Feb 14,2014----------------?
karnavidyut---- 261311(189) --------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) --------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
chennaiguy------261313(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?
sumit269--------261313(xxx) --------60 ----------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
try_my_luck4Oz--2613**(189)------60------- ---Aug 22, 2013 --------------?
jiser911--------261313(189)----------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
Pink7231--------261311(189)--------60-----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
venk------------2613**(189)------ ---60-----------Aug 24, 2013 --------------?
yuri_gagari ----261313(189)---------60 ----------Aug 26, 2013 --------------?
sachinm01-------2613**(189)-------60-----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
maq_qatar-------261312(189)-------60-----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
ashik-----------261313(189)-------- -60-----------Sep 02, 2013 --------------?
PPPPPP----------261312(189)--------60-----------Sep 04, 2013 --------------?
gsingh----------261313(189)---------60-----------Sep 05, 2013---------------?
anujmalhotra262-261312(189)-----60-----------Sep 13, 2013 --------------?
psuresh0207-----261313(189)-----60-----------Sep 15, 2013 --------------?
Shri------------261312(189)----------60-----------Sep 20, 2013 --------------?
Mattooose-------261312(189)------60-----------Sep 21, 2013 --------------?
sam2304---------261313(189)------60-----------Sep 24, 2013 --------------?
australiaprvisa-261312(189)-------60-----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
vinod4141 ------261313(189)------60-----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
rahul.tiwari----XXXXXX(189)--------60-----------Sep 27, 2013 --------------?
kiran55---------261313(189)--------60-----------Oct 08, 2013 --------------?
maddy13885------261313(189)----60-----------Oct 09, 2013 --------------?
RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)---60----------Oct 21, 2013 --------------?
avinashmusic----261313(189)------60----------Oct 25, 2013 --------------?
Sridev----------2613XX(189)---------60----------Oct 26, 2013 --------------?
svspavan--------261313(189)-------60----------Nov 05, 2013 --------------?
npraneethreddy--261313(189)-----60----------Nov 08, 2013 --------------?
sandspr---------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 09, 2013 --------------?
santhossh-------261311(189)------60-----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
Rokar --------- 261312(189) ------- 60 --------- Nov 15, 2013 ------------- ?
king_of_the_ring261313(189) ----60-----------Nov 19, 2013 --------------?
pooja.lohkane---261313(189)-----60-----------Nov 21, 2013 --------------?
kavya9----------261313(189)-------60-----------Nov 25, 2013 --------------?
Clever ---------261313(189)--------60-----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
huzefa85--------261313(189)-----60------------Dec 05, 2013 --------------?
zameer.ise------261313(189)------60-----------Dec 17, 2013 --------------?
Saradha_J ------261312(189) -----60 ----------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
kavith----------261313(189) -------60-----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
Santhosh -------261311(189) -----60 ----------Feb 10, 2014 --------------?
anish13---------261311(189)-------60----------Feb 24, 2014 --------------?


----------



## AuzLover

*Visa Payment*

*Can we pay visa fee using debit card?*


----------



## longbacks

Hello Guys,

I just was to ask something about the EOI. I just got invited this round but I just noticed that I have uploaded my older IELTS reference number in the EOI. Is it possible to change it to the new one even if I am already invited? Or should I submit a new EOI? Im just worried that this is my only chance to apply for the visa because its getting harder to get an invite nowadays. Can you advise me on this? Btw, I am also from the 2613* group so I dont really want to give up my invitation just for this mistake.

Thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan

AuzLover said:


> *Can we pay visa fee using debit card?*


you are able to pay visa fees using any cards such as debit, credit, travel, and americal express cards to name but a few, however, you need to ensure whether the card supports your payment figures or not. The best and cheapest option is to go for travel card from the same bank you held an account with.


----------



## hnguyen

Sam2304 said:


> Assuming every one till 11th Feb 2014 with 65 points have been invited, this is the new waiting list for next round ....feeling excited again...
> 
> This list was initiated to track 2613* and lets keep it that way as invitation date of effect are different for 2613 and other groups which may lead to confusion in other groups when we discuss 2613*
> 
> pompr-----------261313(189)---------65----------Feb 14,2014----------------?
> shivas-----------261311(189)---------65----------Feb 16,2014----------------?
> karnavidyut---- 261311(189) --------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
> engineer1------ 261311(189) --------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
> hnguyen---------261311(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
> chennaiguy------261313(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?
> sumit269--------261313(xxx) --------60 ----------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
> try_my_luck4Oz--2613**(189)------60------- ---Aug 22, 2013 --------------?
> jiser911--------261313(189)----------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
> Pink7231--------261311(189)--------60-----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
> venk------------2613**(189)------ ---60-----------Aug 24, 2013 --------------?
> yuri_gagari ----261313(189)---------60 ----------Aug 26, 2013 --------------?
> sachinm01-------2613**(189)-------60-----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
> maq_qatar-------261312(189)-------60-----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
> ashik-----------261313(189)-------- -60-----------Sep 02, 2013 --------------?
> PPPPPP----------261312(189)--------60-----------Sep 04, 2013 --------------?
> gsingh----------261313(189)---------60-----------Sep 05, 2013---------------?
> anujmalhotra262-261312(189)-----60-----------Sep 13, 2013 --------------?
> psuresh0207-----261313(189)-----60-----------Sep 15, 2013 --------------?
> Shri------------261312(189)----------60-----------Sep 20, 2013 --------------?
> Mattooose-------261312(189)------60-----------Sep 21, 2013 --------------?
> sam2304---------261313(189)------60-----------Sep 24, 2013 --------------?
> australiaprvisa-261312(189)-------60-----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
> vinod4141 ------261313(189)------60-----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
> rahul.tiwari----XXXXXX(189)--------60-----------Sep 27, 2013 --------------?
> kiran55---------261313(189)--------60-----------Oct 08, 2013 --------------?
> maddy13885------261313(189)----60-----------Oct 09, 2013 --------------?
> RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)---60----------Oct 21, 2013 --------------?
> avinashmusic----261313(189)------60----------Oct 25, 2013 --------------?
> Sridev----------2613XX(189)---------60----------Oct 26, 2013 --------------?
> svspavan--------261313(189)-------60----------Nov 05, 2013 --------------?
> npraneethreddy--261313(189)-----60----------Nov 08, 2013 --------------?
> sandspr---------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 09, 2013 --------------?
> santhossh-------261311(189)------60-----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
> Rokar --------- 261312(189) ------- 60 --------- Nov 15, 2013 ------------- ?
> king_of_the_ring261313(189) ----60-----------Nov 19, 2013 --------------?
> pooja.lohkane---261313(189)-----60-----------Nov 21, 2013 --------------?
> kavya9----------261313(189)-------60-----------Nov 25, 2013 --------------?
> Clever ---------261313(189)--------60-----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
> huzefa85--------261313(189)-----60------------Dec 05, 2013 --------------?
> zameer.ise------261313(189)------60-----------Dec 17, 2013 --------------?
> Saradha_J ------261312(189) -----60 ----------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
> kavith----------261313(189) -------60-----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
> Santhosh -------261311(189) -----60 ----------Feb 10, 2014 --------------?
> anish13---------261311(189)-------60----------Feb 24, 2014 --------------?


Thanks for your list. I just added Shivas.
So the point dropped from 70 to 65 this time. Hope it will be back to 60 next round. Good luck everyone.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

longbacks said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I just was to ask something about the EOI. I just got invited this round but I just noticed that I have uploaded my older IELTS reference number in the EOI. Is it possible to change it to the new one even if I am already invited? Or should I submit a new EOI? Im just worried that this is my only chance to apply for the visa because its getting harder to get an invite nowadays. Can you advise me on this? Btw, I am also from the 2613* group so I dont really want to give up my invitation just for this mistake.
> 
> Thanks


After you are invited, unfortunately, you cannot edit any details your eoi. When your IELTS mark sheet was expired? Tell me the exact date. you don't need to submit a new EOI, but, need to wait till the invite expires. Why you didn't edit IELTS credentials before its expiry?


----------



## AuzLover

sathiyaseelan said:


> you are able to pay visa fees using any cards such as debit, credit, travel, and americal express cards to name but a few, however, you need to ensure whether the card supports your payment figures or not. The best and cheapest option is to go for travel card from the same bank you held an account with.


Thanks so much Sathiya!


----------



## zoyakhan

Hi, 
While filling the visa application form I realized that I somehow forgot to give details of my secondary education i.e. O/A levels in EOI. Of course that education did not carry any points. I hope its ok that I give those details now in the visa application?

Secondly, I am currently enrolled in PhD and God knows its finish date  . So mentioning the ending date till today would be fine since the system is not letting me leave it blank?

thanks for all your suggestions


----------



## sathiyaseelan

zoyakhan said:


> Hi,
> While filling the visa application form I realized that I somehow forgot to give details of my secondary education i.e. O/A levels in EOI. Of course that education did not carry any points. I hope its ok that I give those details now in the visa application?
> 
> Secondly, I am currently enrolled in PhD and God knows its finish date  . So mentioning the ending date till today would be fine since the system is not letting me leave it blank?
> 
> thanks for all your suggestions


no need to offer details in regards to your Ph.D in visa application. Yes, you could furnish the details of your 10th and 12th standards here in visa application form.


----------



## zoyakhan

sathiyaseelan said:


> no need to offer details in regards to your Ph.D in visa application. Yes, you could furnish the details of your 10th and 12th standards here in visa application form.


Ok thanks


----------



## ajaymannat

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all,
> 
> after invitation received from skill select, you should be able to see "Apply visa" button.
> 
> 1. Visa application, i think, contains about 16-17 pages (varies based on your credentials), that you need to carefully fill in before submitting it. You need to enter all details such as education, passport, work, ietls, etc. that you already filled in EOI. Most of your details might be the duplicates of the same in EOI.
> 
> 2. After filling all the pages, in last page, you can see "Pay visa fees" button along with the fees you need o pay. for a single candidate, it will be 3520, for instance and the fees vary according to number of applicants you include.
> 
> 3. Now, you need to pay visa fees. On successful payment, you could see a transaction reference number that you must have a copy or save it right away, this is very important. After a day or so, you will get an email from skill select with receipt for visa fees.
> 
> 4. Now create an immiaccount and import your visa application there. Now you should attach all your documents to prove your claims made towards education, english, work experience, age, and so on. There will be a button "attach document". if you click it, it will direct you to browse a location where you can choose the file you wish to upload. Once you choose, it will be attached and you could see the same document under "List of documents attached" section. This section is available in the bottom of immiaccount's homepage.
> 
> 5. i recommend everyone to create a folder named "Australia visa application" and then sub-folders such as "education, experience, age, and so on" to avoid uploading wrong documents on wrong section. this way, you ould ensure you upload correct documents under right sections.
> 
> 6. you may go for medical examinations and PCC now. For medical examination, you could see a link" organize your medical requirements/examination" and once you click it you will be redirected to a new window where you need to fill in few details and you need to submit it resulting in the e-medical referral letter with HAP ID (save this). You need to print this letter and choose the medical panel hospitals that is nearby you and call them to get an appointment to carry out your medical exam. You can ask them what are the documents should be carried out with you while appearing for health exam. Generally, you need to carry with 4 passport size photos, copy and original passport, e medical letter, and of course medical fees (ha aha ha)
> 
> 7. You can get an appointment for PCC on website "Passport seva kendra". Take the print out of this appointment and go to PSK. this is a smooth process and you will get PCC within a day if your current address and the address mention on your [passport are same. If they are different, you may need to wait for about 2-4 weeks to get PCC.
> 
> 8. Now attach the receipt of medical examination fees payment and PCC. wait for visa grant letter from Case officer. If case officer needs few more documents or clarification, he/she will always get back to you. No worries.
> 
> All the best
> 
> sathiya


Oh wao such a valuable information 
Million likes to you 
U make my life easier
Thanks 
Saathiya


----------



## wolverine_349

User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation
rajesh331-------233512(189)--------70----------Feb 28,2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
gotstamped---- 261311 (189) -------70 ---------March 03, 2014 -----------?
ushaaarunb1---- 261313(189) -------70 ---------Feb 16, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
twix -----------261311(189) -------70 ---------Mar 2,2014 ---------------?
Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
HighNoon------- 233914(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
Prabhuranjan----261312(189)--------65 ---------Jan 31, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
amitt78 --------261312(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
visitkangaroos--261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
lvonline--------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 5, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
AuzLover -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 6, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
zoyakhan -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 7, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
rsp ------------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 8, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
Deepshi---------261313(189) -------65----------Feb 8, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
Wolverine_349---261313(189)--------65----------Feb 11,2014----------March 10,2014
pompr-----------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 14,2014----------------?
Shiva------------261311(189)-------------65--------Feb16,2014----------------? 
karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
Razaf ----------233512(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
chennaiguy------261313(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?
ajaro-----------262211(189)--------65----------xxx, xx, 2014--------------Mar 10, 2014
sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
try_my_luck4Oz--2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 22, 2013 --------------?
jiser911--------261313(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
Pink7231--------261311(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
venk------------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 24, 2013 --------------?
yuri_gagari ----261313(189)--------60 ---------Aug 26, 2013 --------------?
sachinm01-------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
maq_qatar-------261312(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
ashik-----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 02, 2013 --------------?
PPPPPP----------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 04, 2013 --------------?
gsingh----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 05, 2013---------------?
anujmalhotra262-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 13, 2013 --------------?
psuresh0207-----261313(189)--------60----------Sep 15, 2013 --------------?
Shri------------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 20, 2013 --------------?
Mattooose-------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 21, 2013 --------------?
sam2304---------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 24, 2013 --------------?
australiaprvisa-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
vinod4141 ------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
rahul.tiwari----XXXXXX(189)--------60----------Sep 27, 2013 --------------?
kiran55---------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 08, 2013 --------------?
maddy13885------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 09, 2013 --------------?
RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------60----------Oct 21, 2013 --------------?
avinashmusic----261313(189)--------60----------Oct 25, 2013 --------------?
Sridev----------2613XX(189)--------60----------Oct 26, 2013 --------------?
svspavan--------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 05, 2013 --------------?
npraneethreddy--261313(189)--------60----------Nov 08, 2013 --------------?
sandspr---------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 09, 2013 --------------?
santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
Rokar --------- 261312(189) ------ 60 -------- Nov 15, 2013 ------------- ?
king_of_the_ring261313(189) -------60----------Nov 19, 2013 --------------?
pooja.lohkane---261313(189)--------60----------Nov 21, 2013 --------------?
kavya9----------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 25, 2013 --------------?
Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
huzefa85--------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 05, 2013 --------------?
zameer.ise------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 17, 2013 --------------?
Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
kavith----------261313(189) -------60----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
Santhosh -------261311(189) -------60 ---------Feb 10, 2014 --------------?
blessngwe05-----233513 (189)-------60----------Feb 21, 2014 --------------?
anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24, 2014 --------------?

Have added Shiva and updated my invite date


----------



## longbacks

sathiyaseelan said:


> After you are invited, unfortunately, you cannot edit any details your eoi. When your IELTS mark sheet was expired? Tell me the exact date. you don't need to submit a new EOI, but, need to wait till the invite expires. Why you didn't edit IELTS credentials before its expiry?



Hi sathiyaseelan,

thanks for your response, actually my IELTS didnt expired its just that I have improved my score to make it reach 65. I created the EOI way before I submitted and I was only able to edit the scores. Now, when I double checked it the ref numbers are different. Im thinking if this will be an issue since the points for my invitation is still the same.


----------



## Sennara

longbacks said:


> Hi sathiyaseelan,
> 
> thanks for your response, actually my IELTS didnt expired its just that I have improved my score to make it reach 65. I created the EOI way before I submitted and I was only able to edit the scores. Now, when I double checked it the ref numbers are different. Im thinking if this will be an issue since the points for my invitation is still the same.


Why do you need to worry about your latest IELTS score since you've already received the invitation?

I think you just need to submit the scores report of the one you mentioned in your EOI.


----------



## longbacks

Sennara said:


> Why do you need to worry about your latest IELTS score since you've already received the invitation?
> 
> I think you just need to submit the scores report of the one you mentioned in your EOI.



Hi Sennara,

I have saved my EOI before together with my ACS assessment and other Educational Documents but I still didnt reach the 60 point mark. I decided to take the ielts again to get a band 8 to be able to reach 65. As I was editing my scores before I submitted my updated EOI, I didnt manage to change the Reference number to the new one hence my dilemma. Should I just submit a new EOI with my new IELTS Reference number ( another long wait for the invitation) or should I just apply the visa and just present the new one together with my old results ?


----------



## Sennara

longbacks said:


> Hi Sennara,
> 
> I have saved my EOI before together with my ACS assessment and other Educational Documents but I still didnt reach the 60 point mark. I decided to take the ielts again to get a band 8 to be able to reach 65. As I was editing my scores before I submitted my updated EOI, I didnt manage to change the Reference number to the new one hence my dilemma. Should I just submit a new EOI with my new IELTS Reference number ( another long wait for the invitation) or should I just apply the visa and just present the new one together with my old results ?


If you didn't meet the score requirement to apply for the visa, it is quite odd you received the invitation.

If the point calculation in your current EOI is actually incorrect, it would be better you submit a new one and wait to be invited again. You might get rejected while you proceed to apply with your incorrect EOI, lose the visa fee and bear any possible consequences.


----------



## zoyakhan

Sennara said:


> If you didn't meet the score requirement to apply for the visa, it is quite odd you received the invitation.
> 
> If the point calculation in your current EOI is actually incorrect, it would be better you submit a new one and wait to be invited again. You might get rejected while you proceed to apply with your incorrect EOI, lose the visa fee and bear any possible consequences.



What I am getting is that he applied with the new (higher) scores but mentioned the reference number of old IELTS result. That is why he got the invite.


----------



## Sennara

zoyakhan said:


> What I am getting is that he applied with the new (higher) scores but mentioned the reference number of old IELTS result. That is why he got the invite.


Thanks. I just realized that also. 

For this matter, I am actually not able to provide any suitable comment. It would be better to contact the DIBP or someone who has sound idea on the regulations.


----------



## mckc

blessngwe05 said:


> Dear all. I got an invitation to apply. Just saw email from agent. Good luck to all those that are still waiting and to those that have started the visa application process, I extend my warm wishes for a speedy grant. Cheers. I'm so happy


Well done Blessngwe, all the best for remainder of the process


----------



## Black_Rose

zoyakhan said:


> What I am getting is that he applied with the new (higher) scores but mentioned the reference number of old IELTS result. That is why he got the invite.


if your IELTS scores are same and all points matches with the visa application you are going to submit, I think the report reference number mismatch isn't a problem, just make sure to give all correct details in the visa application form. 
you can also attach a detailed explanation along with the IELTS result pdf that you provided the wrong IELTS result reference number by mistake while submitting the EOI, however rest information including band scores remains correct. just the report reference number was mistyped. I think its a common problem as we are human and we can make mistake. But make sure, all points you claimed in EOI remains the same and correct with the visa lodgment form.
That's only my point of view.


----------



## visitkangaroos

rajesh331 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulations on the good news....
> Me too have the same question about payments... hope to get some tips from the people who did it already...
> 
> By the way... How is ur payment working out to 6160??? Even if you have a kid to be included it will not work out to that number... Is it a typo by you or am I missing some thing important (I'm planning to include my spouse as well as 2 kids in the form)
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Rajesh


Hi Rajesh

I got this number from this link


Pricing Estimator

This is the fees distribution in my case
How this price is calculated
Product	Quantity	Price
SI189 Skilled Independent VAC1	1	3,520.00
Additional Applicant Charge 18+	1	1,760.00
Additional Applicant Charge U18	1	880.00
GST 0.00
Total AUD 6,160.00


----------



## lvonline

Rokar said:


> Hi
> 
> You have mentioned that your points got scaled to 65 on feb 6th. Can you please let me know how your points gor scaled from 60 to 65.


I completed 8 yrs of ACS certified experience on feb 6th. Overall 10 years on feb 6th out of which 8 yrs recognized by ACS. So points automatically scaled to 65 on feb 5th. Hope this answers ur query.


----------



## rajesh331

visitkangaroos said:


> Hi Rajesh
> 
> I got this number from this link
> 
> 
> Pricing Estimator
> 
> This is the fees distribution in my case
> How this price is calculated
> Product	Quantity	Price
> SI189 Skilled Independent VAC1	1	3,520.00
> Additional Applicant Charge 18+	1	1,760.00
> Additional Applicant Charge U18	1	880.00
> GST 0.00
> Total AUD 6,160.00


Hi,

Yeah... I got it... The fact is that, I'm still stuck with AUD3060, which is an old story.
Anyway... all the best for your application.

REgards,

Rajesh


----------



## zameer.ise

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all,
> 
> after invitation received from skill select, you should be able to see "Apply visa" button.
> 
> 1. Visa application, i think, contains about 16-17 pages (varies based on your credentials), that you need to carefully fill in before submitting it. You need to enter all details such as education, passport, work, ietls, etc. that you already filled in EOI. Most of your details might be the duplicates of the same in EOI.
> 
> 2. After filling all the pages, in last page, you can see "Pay visa fees" button along with the fees you need o pay. for a single candidate, it will be 3520, for instance and the fees vary according to number of applicants you include.
> 
> 3. Now, you need to pay visa fees. On successful payment, you could see a transaction reference number that you must have a copy or save it right away, this is very important. After a day or so, you will get an email from skill select with receipt for visa fees.
> 
> 4. Now create an immiaccount and import your visa application there. Now you should attach all your documents to prove your claims made towards education, english, work experience, age, and so on. There will be a button "attach document". if you click it, it will direct you to browse a location where you can choose the file you wish to upload. Once you choose, it will be attached and you could see the same document under "List of documents attached" section. This section is available in the bottom of immiaccount's homepage.
> 
> 5. i recommend everyone to create a folder named "Australia visa application" and then sub-folders such as "education, experience, age, and so on" to avoid uploading wrong documents on wrong section. this way, you ould ensure you upload correct documents under right sections.
> 
> 6. you may go for medical examinations and PCC now. For medical examination, you could see a link" organize your medical requirements/examination" and once you click it you will be redirected to a new window where you need to fill in few details and you need to submit it resulting in the e-medical referral letter with HAP ID (save this). You need to print this letter and choose the medical panel hospitals that is nearby you and call them to get an appointment to carry out your medical exam. You can ask them what are the documents should be carried out with you while appearing for health exam. Generally, you need to carry with 4 passport size photos, copy and original passport, e medical letter, and of course medical fees (ha aha ha)
> 
> 7. You can get an appointment for PCC on website "Passport seva kendra". Take the print out of this appointment and go to PSK. this is a smooth process and you will get PCC within a day if your current address and the address mention on your [passport are same. If they are different, you may need to wait for about 2-4 weeks to get PCC.
> 
> 8. Now attach the receipt of medical examination fees payment and PCC. wait for visa grant letter from Case officer. If case officer needs few more documents or clarification, he/she will always get back to you. No worries.
> 
> All the best
> 
> sathiya


 Thanx a lot Sathiya... You are real GURU for all aspiring expats..... Your every post is gem of experience and knowledge... I will convey sincere regards to you .. Hats Off


----------



## zameer.ise

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all,
> 
> after invitation received from skill select, you should be able to see "Apply visa" button.
> 
> 1. Visa application, i think, contains about 16-17 pages (varies based on your credentials), that you need to carefully fill in before submitting it. You need to enter all details such as education, passport, work, ietls, etc. that you already filled in EOI. Most of your details might be the duplicates of the same in EOI.
> 
> 2. After filling all the pages, in last page, you can see "Pay visa fees" button along with the fees you need o pay. for a single candidate, it will be 3520, for instance and the fees vary according to number of applicants you include.
> 
> 3. Now, you need to pay visa fees. On successful payment, you could see a transaction reference number that you must have a copy or save it right away, this is very important. After a day or so, you will get an email from skill select with receipt for visa fees.
> 
> 4. Now create an immiaccount and import your visa application there. Now you should attach all your documents to prove your claims made towards education, english, work experience, age, and so on. There will be a button "attach document". if you click it, it will direct you to browse a location where you can choose the file you wish to upload. Once you choose, it will be attached and you could see the same document under "List of documents attached" section. This section is available in the bottom of immiaccount's homepage.
> 
> 5. i recommend everyone to create a folder named "Australia visa application" and then sub-folders such as "education, experience, age, and so on" to avoid uploading wrong documents on wrong section. this way, you ould ensure you upload correct documents under right sections.
> 
> 6. you may go for medical examinations and PCC now. For medical examination, you could see a link" organize your medical requirements/examination" and once you click it you will be redirected to a new window where you need to fill in few details and you need to submit it resulting in the e-medical referral letter with HAP ID (save this). You need to print this letter and choose the medical panel hospitals that is nearby you and call them to get an appointment to carry out your medical exam. You can ask them what are the documents should be carried out with you while appearing for health exam. Generally, you need to carry with 4 passport size photos, copy and original passport, e medical letter, and of course medical fees (ha aha ha)
> 
> 7. You can get an appointment for PCC on website "Passport seva kendra". Take the print out of this appointment and go to PSK. this is a smooth process and you will get PCC within a day if your current address and the address mention on your [passport are same. If they are different, you may need to wait for about 2-4 weeks to get PCC.
> 
> 8. Now attach the receipt of medical examination fees payment and PCC. wait for visa grant letter from Case officer. If case officer needs few more documents or clarification, he/she will always get back to you. No worries.
> 
> All the best
> 
> 
> Thanx a lot Sathiya... You are real GURU for all aspiring expats..... Your every post is gem of experience and knowledge... I will convey sincere regards to you .. Hats Off


----------



## Black_Rose

sathiyaseelan said:


> if that's the case, then claim all your experience as i said.


Thanks. 

Need some clarification about 489. I understand 489 is a pathway to PR where I have to stay regional and work for 2 yrs than can apply for PR.
But my confusion is, do I need to start over the same process of applying PR again like now? 
Few days ago I have seen somewhere that DIBP issuing very less 489 invitation. so, if I chose 489 how long approx. would I have to wait for invitation?


----------



## eyyunni1985

User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation
rajesh331-------233512(189)--------70----------Feb 28,2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
gotstamped---- 261311 (189) -------70 ---------March 03, 2014 -----------?
ushaaarunb1---- 261313(189) -------70 ---------Feb 16, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
twix -----------261311(189) -------70 ---------Mar 2,2014 ---------------?
Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
HighNoon------- 233914(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
Prabhuranjan----261312(189)--------65 ---------Jan 31, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
amitt78 --------261312(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
visitkangaroos--261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
lvonline--------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 5, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
AuzLover -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 6, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
zoyakhan -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 7, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
rsp ------------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 8, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
Deepshi---------261313(189) -------65----------Feb 8, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
Wolverine_349---261313(189)--------65----------Feb 11,2014----------March 10,2014
pompr-----------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 14,2014----------------?
Shiva------------261311(189)-------------65--------Feb16,2014----------------? 
karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
Razaf ----------233512(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
chennaiguy------261313(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?
ajaro-----------262211(189)--------65----------xxx, xx, 2014--------------Mar 10, 2014
sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
try_my_luck4Oz--2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 22, 2013 --------------?
jiser911--------261313(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
Pink7231--------261311(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
venk------------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 24, 2013 --------------?
yuri_gagari ----261313(189)--------60 ---------Aug 26, 2013 --------------?
sachinm01-------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
maq_qatar-------261312(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
ashik-----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 02, 2013 --------------?
PPPPPP----------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 04, 2013 --------------?
gsingh----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 05, 2013---------------?
anujmalhotra262-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 13, 2013 --------------?
psuresh0207-----261313(189)--------60----------Sep 15, 2013 --------------?
Shri------------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 20, 2013 --------------?
Mattooose-------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 21, 2013 --------------?
sam2304---------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 24, 2013 --------------?
australiaprvisa-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
vinod4141 ------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
rahul.tiwari----XXXXXX(189)--------60----------Sep 27, 2013 --------------?
kiran55---------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 08, 2013 --------------?
maddy13885------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 09, 2013 --------------?
RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------60----------Oct 21, 2013 --------------?
avinashmusic----261313(189)--------60----------Oct 25, 2013 --------------?
Sridev----------2613XX(189)--------60----------Oct 26, 2013 --------------?
svspavan--------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 05, 2013 --------------?
npraneethreddy--261313(189)--------60----------Nov 08, 2013 --------------?
sandspr---------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 09, 2013 --------------?
santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
Rokar --------- 261312(189) ------ 60 -------- Nov 15, 2013 ------------- ?
king_of_the_ring261313(189) -------60----------Nov 19, 2013 --------------?
pooja.lohkane---261313(189)--------60----------Nov 21, 2013 --------------?
kavya9----------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 25, 2013 --------------?
Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
huzefa85--------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 05, 2013 --------------?
zameer.ise------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 17, 2013 --------------?
Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
kavith----------261313(189) -------60----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
Santhosh -------261311(189) -------60 ---------Feb 10, 2014 --------------Mar 10,2014
blessngwe05-----233513 (189)-------60----------Feb 21, 2014 --------------?
anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24, 2014 --------------?

Got confirmation today that I am invited...Thanks for all your inputs...Another big step lies ahead


----------



## blessngwe05

mckc said:


> Well done Blessngwe, all the best for remainder of the process


thank you mckc. how far are you with your process?


----------



## shivas

hnguyen said:


> Thanks for your list. I just added Shivas.
> So the point dropped from 70 to 65 this time. Hope it will be back to 60 next round. Good luck everyone.


Hi there....is everyone able to edit the list? I wrongly mentioned the VDOE date as 16Feb14. Its 17Feb14. Can you please update it mate.
Thanks.


----------



## shivas

shivas said:


> Hi there....is everyone able to edit the list? I wrongly mentioned the VDOE date as 16Feb14. Its 17Feb14. Can you please update it mate.
> Thanks.


Nevermind...I wrongly mentioned my occupation group as 2613 in the list. Its actually 261111. I will remove myself from the list and put the updated list in the next post.

Iam waiting to get invited with 65points with visa d.o.e as 17Feb14.


----------



## shivas

User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation
rajesh331-------233512(189)--------70----------Feb 28,2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
gotstamped---- 261311 (189) -------70 ---------March 03, 2014 -----------?
ushaaarunb1---- 261313(189) -------70 ---------Feb 16, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
twix -----------261311(189) -------70 ---------Mar 2,2014 ---------------?
Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
HighNoon------- 233914(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
Prabhuranjan----261312(189)--------65 ---------Jan 31, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
amitt78 --------261312(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
visitkangaroos--261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
lvonline--------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 5, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
AuzLover -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 6, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
zoyakhan -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 7, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
rsp ------------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 8, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
Deepshi---------261313(189) -------65----------Feb 8, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
Wolverine_349---261313(189)--------65----------Feb 11,2014----------March 10,2014
pompr-----------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 14,2014----------------?
karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
Razaf ----------233512(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
chennaiguy------261313(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?
ajaro-----------262211(189)--------65----------xxx, xx, 2014--------------Mar 10, 2014
sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
try_my_luck4Oz--2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 22, 2013 --------------?
jiser911--------261313(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
Pink7231--------261311(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
venk------------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 24, 2013 --------------?
yuri_gagari ----261313(189)--------60 ---------Aug 26, 2013 --------------?
sachinm01-------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
maq_qatar-------261312(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
ashik-----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 02, 2013 --------------?
PPPPPP----------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 04, 2013 --------------?
gsingh----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 05, 2013---------------?
anujmalhotra262-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 13, 2013 --------------?
psuresh0207-----261313(189)--------60----------Sep 15, 2013 --------------?
Shri------------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 20, 2013 --------------?
Mattooose-------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 21, 2013 --------------?
sam2304---------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 24, 2013 --------------?
australiaprvisa-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
vinod4141 ------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
rahul.tiwari----XXXXXX(189)--------60----------Sep 27, 2013 --------------?
kiran55---------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 08, 2013 --------------?
maddy13885------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 09, 2013 --------------?
RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------60----------Oct 21, 2013 --------------?
avinashmusic----261313(189)--------60----------Oct 25, 2013 --------------?
Sridev----------2613XX(189)--------60----------Oct 26, 2013 --------------?
svspavan--------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 05, 2013 --------------?
npraneethreddy--261313(189)--------60----------Nov 08, 2013 --------------?
sandspr---------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 09, 2013 --------------?
santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
Rokar --------- 261312(189) ------ 60 -------- Nov 15, 2013 ------------- ?
king_of_the_ring261313(189) -------60----------Nov 19, 2013 --------------?
pooja.lohkane---261313(189)--------60----------Nov 21, 2013 --------------?
kavya9----------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 25, 2013 --------------?
Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
huzefa85--------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 05, 2013 --------------?
zameer.ise------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 17, 2013 --------------?
Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
kavith----------261313(189) -------60----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
Santhosh -------261311(189) -------60 ---------Feb 10, 2014 --------------Mar 10,2014
blessngwe05-----233513 (189)-------60----------Feb 21, 2014 --------------?
anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24, 2014 --------------?

* I have removed myself from the list as my occupation group is 2611.
thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Black_Rose said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Need some clarification about 489. I understand 489 is a pathway to PR where I have to stay regional and work for 2 yrs than can apply for PR.
> But my confusion is, do I need to start over the same process of applying PR again like now?
> Few days ago I have seen somewhere that DIBP issuing very less 489 invitation. so, if I chose 489 how long approx. would I have to wait for invitation?


see, 489 is a bridging visa and i suppose, transferring it to a PR visa doesn't take much time. But, i am unsure about its processing times. One thing is sure that is a hassle-free process. You could check out its processing times on threads related to 489 Visa and on DIBP website.


----------



## spraveenit

Hi all,

Joined the forum today, I have submitted EOI on March 1st and waiting for the invite, occupation Id: Developer Programmer - 261312, points 65

Just adding my name to the list..
User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation
rajesh331-------233512(189)--------70----------Feb 28,2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
gotstamped---- 261311 (189) -------70 ---------March 03, 2014 -----------?
ushaaarunb1---- 261313(189) -------70 ---------Feb 16, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
twix -----------261311(189) -------70 ---------Mar 2,2014 ---------------?
Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
HighNoon------- 233914(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
Prabhuranjan----261312(189)--------65 ---------Jan 31, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
amitt78 --------261312(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
visitkangaroos--261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
lvonline--------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 5, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
AuzLover -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 6, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
zoyakhan -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 7, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
rsp ------------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 8, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
Deepshi---------261313(189) -------65----------Feb 8, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
Wolverine_349---261313(189)--------65----------Feb 11,2014----------March 10,2014
pompr-----------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 14,2014----------------?
karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
spraveenit---------261312(189)--------65----------Mar 1, 2014----------------?
Razaf ----------233512(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
chennaiguy------261313(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?
ajaro-----------262211(189)--------65----------xxx, xx, 2014--------------Mar 10, 2014
sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
try_my_luck4Oz--2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 22, 2013 --------------?
jiser911--------261313(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
Pink7231--------261311(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
venk------------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 24, 2013 --------------?
yuri_gagari ----261313(189)--------60 ---------Aug 26, 2013 --------------?
sachinm01-------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
maq_qatar-------261312(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
ashik-----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 02, 2013 --------------?
PPPPPP----------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 04, 2013 --------------?
gsingh----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 05, 2013---------------?
anujmalhotra262-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 13, 2013 --------------?
psuresh0207-----261313(189)--------60----------Sep 15, 2013 --------------?
Shri------------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 20, 2013 --------------?
Mattooose-------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 21, 2013 --------------?
sam2304---------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 24, 2013 --------------?
australiaprvisa-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
vinod4141 ------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
rahul.tiwari----XXXXXX(189)--------60----------Sep 27, 2013 --------------?
kiran55---------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 08, 2013 --------------?
maddy13885------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 09, 2013 --------------?
RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------60----------Oct 21, 2013 --------------?
avinashmusic----261313(189)--------60----------Oct 25, 2013 --------------?
Sridev----------2613XX(189)--------60----------Oct 26, 2013 --------------?
svspavan--------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 05, 2013 --------------?
npraneethreddy--261313(189)--------60----------Nov 08, 2013 --------------?
sandspr---------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 09, 2013 --------------?
santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
Rokar --------- 261312(189) ------ 60 -------- Nov 15, 2013 ------------- ?
king_of_the_ring261313(189) -------60----------Nov 19, 2013 --------------?
pooja.lohkane---261313(189)--------60----------Nov 21, 2013 --------------?
kavya9----------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 25, 2013 --------------?
Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
huzefa85--------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 05, 2013 --------------?
zameer.ise------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 17, 2013 --------------?
Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
kavith----------261313(189) -------60----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
Santhosh -------261311(189) -------60 ---------Feb 10, 2014 --------------Mar 10,2014
blessngwe05-----233513 (189)-------60----------Feb 21, 2014 --------------?
anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24, 2014 --------------?


----------



## rahul.tiwari1980

hi guys , 

my occupation code is 261112 , please update the same in the abovee list.
also I have payed heavily my consultant wwics , whose sanity now I seriously doubt.
can some one share their experince.


----------



## Black_Rose

sathiyaseelan said:


> see, 489 is a bridging visa and i suppose, transferring it to a PR visa doesn't take much time. But, i am unsure about its processing times. One thing is sure that is a hassle-free process. You could check out its processing times on threads related to 489 Visa and on DIBP website.


Thanks. much appreciated.


----------



## bhagyesh

*489(Family sponsor) invitation ??*

Hello,

It has been almost two and half months since I submitted my EOI. I am still waiting for invitation on visa subclass 489(Family Sponsor). Is that taking too long or its normal with this visa subclass?
I am bit worried now as the invitation round goes one after another one. 
Can anyone please help me!!. :help:


----------



## khanmujeebin

Guys ,

I got the following summery in my ACS can someone suggest me how much points i can claim based on the assessment from ACS .
The following employment after September 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 09/04 - 06/08 (3yrs 9mths) 
Position: Senior Executive Network 
Employer: Bharti Airtel Ltd 
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 06/08 - 11/11 (3yrs 5mths) 
Position: Senior Principal Infrastructure Engineer 
Employer: Mphasis Ltd 
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 11/11 - 08/13 (1yrs 9mths) Local Experience in Australian Market 
Position: Network Specialist 
Employer: Hewlitt-Packard Australia Pty Ltd 
Country: AUSTRALIA

I am also working since 4th Dec until today under same skill set until today I hope that also will be considered . pls help me I am confused with the claimable points based on my expirence and also suggeest how much experience shall i mention in the EOI


----------



## anish13

khanmujeebin said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I got the following summery in my ACS can someone suggest me how much points i can claim based on the assessment from ACS .
> The following employment after September 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 09/04 - 06/08 (3yrs 9mths)
> Position: Senior Executive Network
> Employer: Bharti Airtel Ltd
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 06/08 - 11/11 (3yrs 5mths)
> Position: Senior Principal Infrastructure Engineer
> Employer: Mphasis Ltd
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 11/11 - 08/13 (1yrs 9mths) Local Experience in Australian Market
> Position: Network Specialist
> Employer: Hewlitt-Packard Australia Pty Ltd
> Country: AUSTRALIA
> 
> I am also working since 4th Dec until today under same skill set until today I hope that also will be considered . pls help me I am confused with the claimable points based on my expirence and also suggeest how much experience shall i mention in the EOI


you can claim points for work experience after sept 2008 which i think will fetch you 10 points and for your australia experience which is more than one year. i am not sure how much that is but i think you can add 10+(whatever australia exp)


----------



## khanmujeebin

anish13 said:


> you can claim points for work experience after sept 2008 which i think will fetch you 10 points and for your australia experience which is more than one year. i am not sure how much that is but i think you can add 10+(whatever australia exp)


but for fetching 10 points i need more more than 5 years of experience(At least five but less than eight years (of past 10 years) 10 points) but i do have more than five years inducing Australian market experience. I am wondering do i need to oversees experience separate and local market separately . One of the other if consider i can claim 5 points for oversees and 5 points for local market ??At least one but less than three years (of past 10 years) 5 points 

pls help


----------



## sathiyaseelan

khanmujeebin said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I got the following summery in my ACS can someone suggest me how much points i can claim based on the assessment from ACS .
> The following employment after September 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 09/04 - 06/08 (3yrs 9mths)
> Position: Senior Executive Network
> Employer: Bharti Airtel Ltd
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 06/08 - 11/11 (3yrs 5mths)
> Position: Senior Principal Infrastructure Engineer
> Employer: Mphasis Ltd
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 11/11 - 08/13 (1yrs 9mths) Local Experience in Australian Market
> Position: Network Specialist
> Employer: Hewlitt-Packard Australia Pty Ltd
> Country: AUSTRALIA
> 
> I am also working since 4th Dec until today under same skill set until today I hope that also will be considered . pls help me I am confused with the claimable points based on my expirence and also suggeest how much experience shall i mention in the EOI


firstly, skill select treats australian experience and overseas experience(other than aussie) separately. For your indian experience, (that is approximately, 3 years and 2 months after 09/2008) you will get 5 points. On the other hand, for your australian ongoing experience, you get 5 points. So, in total, under work experience, your points will be 10. Very simple.

you need to put both these experience separately under overseas experience and australian experience respectively so that you will get 10 points as i sadi above,.


----------



## decipline

*E-Medical Help*

Dear Sathiya and Other Senior Members,

Need your help.

While submitting the Health Declaration for me and My spouse, i had selected "NO" against the question - "DO YOU HAVE HIGH BLOOD SUGAR / DIABETES'?

What I inferred from that is, High sugar means 400 points or above according to our common knowledge as those people normally takes Injection of Insuline.

However, while contacting the Concerned Panel Physician when taking appoitment, i requested him to suggest his ope\inion.

According to him, anything above normal level of 110 is called High in Australian Medical Term. So he requested me to try to EDIT my Medical Referral letter before i come. If not possible than, he will do it from his end.

My query is, can we EDIT the referral letter and get the print out again? Even though the doctor was nice enough to explain and confirmed he will do it from his end but it should not sound that as an Applicant, I had declared "NO" and as a Doctor he has Declared "YES" and will lead to any discripancy.

Please suggest if any way to edit the referral letter answers and take out the print again.

Cheers.


----------



## decipline

*Visa Fees Payment*

Dear Friends,

I have seen few queries regarding the Payment of Visa Fees of AUD 6160.

Please note that DIBP has now made it little easy to make the payment. Options are:-

1) Debit Card
2) Credit Card

Yes. It is true. Debit card is now accepted. Which means any savings account holder with his VISA / Master Card can Pay the fees while maintaining sufficient balance in his account. I would recommend to go for CITI Bank. They are masters of this and your transaction will be hassel free.

Credit Cards of all types are accepted including - Travel Cards / Forex Cards / American Express Cards etc. You can opt for ICICI or Axis bank Travel card and TOP UP with required AUD in it. Alternately you can also go for HDFC Forex Card and have required Fund deposited in the same.

If your annual Income is Rs. 4,00,000/- and if you can demonstrate you annual expense on your credit card upto Rs. 2,00,000/- than you can have the Credit Card with limit of Rs. 4,00,000/- which corresponds to AUD 7,000.

Another way to obtain the Credit Card with Limit of Rs. 4,00,000/- or more 
is keep and Fixed Deposit of Rs. 3,90,000 in Kotak Bank / ICIC / Axis / HDFC bank and against that Fixed Deposit you can have credit card with limit of 90% of your Fixed Deposit amount.

I hope, it will help you all for paying your visa fees.

Good luck to you all.

Cheers.


----------



## anish13

sathiyaseelan said:


> firstly, skill select treats australian experience and overseas experience(other than aussie) separately. For your indian experience, (that is approximately, 3 years and 2 months after 09/2008) you will get 5 points. On the other hand, for your australian ongoing experience, you get 5 points. So, in total, under work experience, your points will be 10. Very simple.
> 
> you need to put both these experience separately under overseas experience and australian experience respectively so that you will get 10 points as i sadi above,.


good catch.. the one year odd is inclusive of your 5 odd years.. missed that.. :doh:


----------



## Black_Rose

sathiyaseelan said:


> see, 489 is a bridging visa and i suppose, transferring it to a PR visa doesn't take much time. But, i am unsure about its processing times. One thing is sure that is a hassle-free process. You could check out its processing times on threads related to 489 Visa and on DIBP website.


Thank you for your input. another question, what's the process of submitting EOI, What exact documents do I need to fill EOI? do I need spouse's passport details? may be I am going to submit it tonight, so just want to check all details in hand. Thanks.


----------



## maq_qatar

rahul.tiwari1980 said:


> hi guys ,
> 
> my occupation code is 261112 , please update the same in the abovee list.
> also I have payed heavily my consultant wwics , whose sanity now I seriously doubt.
> can some one share their experince.


Hi,

I would suggest you, if possible take everything recorded and ask them to write in an email if they commit anything to you.

You can do it without any consultant if you do not have any challenge with your case, you can post your queries here and I am sure you will get better response from forum users thn any consultant.

Take care,
Maq


----------



## maq_qatar

spraveenit said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Joined the forum today, I have submitted EOI on March 1st and waiting for the invite, occupation Id: Developer Programmer - 261312, points 65
> 
> Just adding my name to the list..
> User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation
> rajesh331-------233512(189)--------70----------Feb 28,2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
> gotstamped---- 261311 (189) -------70 ---------March 03, 2014 -----------?
> ushaaarunb1---- 261313(189) -------70 ---------Feb 16, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
> twix -----------261311(189) -------70 ---------Mar 2,2014 ---------------?
> Ausexpat009---- 261311(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
> HighNoon------- 233914(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
> Prabhuranjan----261312(189)--------65 ---------Jan 31, 2014 --------------Mar 10, 2014
> amitt78 --------261312(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
> visitkangaroos--261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> lvonline--------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 5, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> AuzLover -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 6, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> zoyakhan -------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 7, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> rsp ------------261313(189) -------65 ---------Feb 8, 2014 -------------- Mar 10, 2014
> Deepshi---------261313(189) -------65----------Feb 8, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
> Wolverine_349---261313(189)--------65----------Feb 11,2014----------March 10,2014
> pompr-----------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 14,2014----------------?
> karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
> engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
> hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
> spraveenit---------261312(189)--------65----------Mar 1, 2014----------------?
> Razaf ----------233512(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------Mar 10, 2014
> chennaiguy------261313(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?
> ajaro-----------262211(189)--------65----------xxx, xx, 2014--------------Mar 10, 2014
> sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
> try_my_luck4Oz--2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 22, 2013 --------------?
> jiser911--------261313(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
> Pink7231--------261311(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
> venk------------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 24, 2013 --------------?
> yuri_gagari ----261313(189)--------60 ---------Aug 26, 2013 --------------?
> sachinm01-------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
> maq_qatar-------261312(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
> ashik-----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 02, 2013 --------------?
> PPPPPP----------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 04, 2013 --------------?
> gsingh----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 05, 2013---------------?
> anujmalhotra262-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 13, 2013 --------------?
> psuresh0207-----261313(189)--------60----------Sep 15, 2013 --------------?
> Shri------------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 20, 2013 --------------?
> Mattooose-------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 21, 2013 --------------?
> sam2304---------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 24, 2013 --------------?
> australiaprvisa-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
> vinod4141 ------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
> rahul.tiwari----XXXXXX(189)--------60----------Sep 27, 2013 --------------?
> kiran55---------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 08, 2013 --------------?
> maddy13885------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 09, 2013 --------------?
> RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------60----------Oct 21, 2013 --------------?
> avinashmusic----261313(189)--------60----------Oct 25, 2013 --------------?
> Sridev----------2613XX(189)--------60----------Oct 26, 2013 --------------?
> svspavan--------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 05, 2013 --------------?
> npraneethreddy--261313(189)--------60----------Nov 08, 2013 --------------?
> sandspr---------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 09, 2013 --------------?
> santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
> Rokar --------- 261312(189) ------ 60 -------- Nov 15, 2013 ------------- ?
> king_of_the_ring261313(189) -------60----------Nov 19, 2013 --------------?
> pooja.lohkane---261313(189)--------60----------Nov 21, 2013 --------------?
> kavya9----------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 25, 2013 --------------?
> Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
> huzefa85--------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 05, 2013 --------------?
> zameer.ise------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 17, 2013 --------------?
> Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
> kavith----------261313(189) -------60----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
> *Santhosh -------261311(189) -------60 ---------Feb 10, 2014 --------------Mar 10,2014*
> blessngwe05-----233513 (189)-------60----------Feb 21, 2014 --------------?
> anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24, 2014 --------------?


How come Santhosh is invited with 60 points????, dear santosh: can you update above is correct?

I think we should remove the person who got invitation to make it more clear.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Black_Rose said:


> Thank you for your input. another question, what's the process of submitting EOI, What exact documents do I need to fill EOI? do I need spouse's passport details? may be I am going to submit it tonight, so just want to check all details in hand. Thanks.


you need to have documents such as your educational qualification and its timelines, ielts mark sheet, passport, birth certificate, work experience certificates, skills assessment letter. I suppose your spouse's passport details are to be filled in EOI, but not sure. Why don't you have that too while filling in EOI. Moreover, you can save any page and it will remain the same so that you don't need to fill up them again. Hence, i recommend you to save every page when you try to fill up the next one and you can always post your queries here back to get them addressed. ensure everything before submitting it. All the best,


----------



## Black_Rose

sathiyaseelan said:


> you need to have documents such as your educational qualification and its timelines, ielts mark sheet, passport, birth certificate, work experience certificates, skills assessment letter. I suppose your spouse's passport details are to be filled in EOI, but not sure. Why don't you have that too while filling in EOI. Moreover, you can save any page and it will remain the same so that you don't need to fill up them again. Hence, i recommend you to save every page when you try to fill up the next one and you can always post your queries here back to get them addressed. ensure everything before submitting it. All the best,


Thanks.


----------



## bu_usa

Hi Sathiya,

This question is for you, and would appreciate as much you can elaborate.

I am currently holding 65 points, but in June it will reduce to 60 points, due to change in age. At this point, would I have to resubmit EOI to update my points from 65 to 60 or would the system takes care of it automatically.

If system takes care of it automatically, will my submission date would change. I initially submitted my EOI in Nov'13 for 261111. Would the submission date change to June'14?

If system doesn't change it, and till the time I change it manually(considering I delayed), if I receive invitation in the interim, that would be asking to prove for 65 points. What should be my next steps?

Regards


----------



## Mattooose

maq_qatar said:


> How come Santhosh is invited with 60 points????, dear santosh: can you update above is correct?
> 
> I think we should remove the person who got invitation to make it more clear.


He would have got upgraded to 65 points (experience slab changed ).
I too agree that we clean up the list now...


----------



## Mattooose

Cleaned up List.

User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation


HighNoon------- 233914(189) -------65 ---------Jan 30, 2014 --------------?
amitt78 --------261312(189) -------65 ---------Feb 3, 2014 -------------- ?
pompr-----------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 14,2014----------------?
karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
spraveenit------261312(189)--------65----------Mar 1, 2014----------------?
chennaiguy------261313(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?
sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
try_my_luck4Oz--2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 22, 2013 --------------?
jiser911--------261313(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
Pink7231--------261311(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
venk------------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 24, 2013 --------------?
yuri_gagari ----261313(189)--------60 ---------Aug 26, 2013 --------------?
sachinm01-------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
maq_qatar-------261312(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
ashik-----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 02, 2013 --------------?
PPPPPP----------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 04, 2013 --------------?
gsingh----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 05, 2013---------------?
anujmalhotra262-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 13, 2013 --------------?
psuresh0207-----261313(189)--------60----------Sep 15, 2013 --------------?
Shri------------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 20, 2013 --------------?
Mattooose-------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 21, 2013 --------------?
sam2304---------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 24, 2013 --------------?
australiaprvisa-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
vinod4141 ------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
rahul.tiwari----XXXXXX(189)--------60----------Sep 27, 2013 --------------?
kiran55---------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 08, 2013 --------------?
maddy13885------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 09, 2013 --------------?
RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------60----------Oct 21, 2013 --------------?
avinashmusic----261313(189)--------60----------Oct 25, 2013 --------------?
Sridev----------2613XX(189)--------60----------Oct 26, 2013 --------------?
svspavan--------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 05, 2013 --------------?
npraneethreddy--261313(189)--------60----------Nov 08, 2013 --------------?
sandspr---------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 09, 2013 --------------?
santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
Rokar --------- 261312(189) ------ 60 -------- Nov 15, 2013 ------------- ?
king_of_the_ring261313(189) -------60----------Nov 19, 2013 --------------?
pooja.lohkane---261313(189)--------60----------Nov 21, 2013 --------------?
kavya9----------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 25, 2013 --------------?
Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
huzefa85--------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 05, 2013 --------------?
zameer.ise------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 17, 2013 --------------?
Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
kavith----------261313(189) -------60----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
Santhosh -------261311(189) -------60 ---------Feb 10, 2014 --------------Mar 10,2014
blessngwe05-----233513 (189)-------60----------Feb 21, 2014 --------------?
anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24, 2014 --------------?


----------



## hnguyen

Hi,
I think the last cut off date is between 11-13 Feb so the new list should be:

User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation
pompr-----------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 14,2014----------------?
karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
spraveenit------261312(189)--------65----------Mar 1, 2014----------------?
chennaiguy------261313(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?
sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
try_my_luck4Oz--2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 22, 2013 --------------?
jiser911--------261313(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
Pink7231--------261311(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
venk------------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 24, 2013 --------------?
yuri_gagari ----261313(189)--------60 ---------Aug 26, 2013 --------------?
sachinm01-------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
maq_qatar-------261312(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
ashik-----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 02, 2013 --------------?
PPPPPP----------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 04, 2013 --------------?
gsingh----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 05, 2013---------------?
anujmalhotra262-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 13, 2013 --------------?
psuresh0207-----261313(189)--------60----------Sep 15, 2013 --------------?
Shri------------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 20, 2013 --------------?
Mattooose-------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 21, 2013 --------------?
sam2304---------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 24, 2013 --------------?
australiaprvisa-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
vinod4141 ------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
rahul.tiwari----XXXXXX(189)--------60----------Sep 27, 2013 --------------?
kiran55---------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 08, 2013 --------------?
maddy13885------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 09, 2013 --------------?
RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------60----------Oct 21, 2013 --------------?
avinashmusic----261313(189)--------60----------Oct 25, 2013 --------------?
Sridev----------2613XX(189)--------60----------Oct 26, 2013 --------------?
svspavan--------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 05, 2013 --------------?
npraneethreddy--261313(189)--------60----------Nov 08, 2013 --------------?
sandspr---------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 09, 2013 --------------?
santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
Rokar --------- 261312(189) ------ 60 -------- Nov 15, 2013 ------------- ?
king_of_the_ring261313(189) -------60----------Nov 19, 2013 --------------?
pooja.lohkane---261313(189)--------60----------Nov 21, 2013 --------------?
kavya9----------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 25, 2013 --------------?
Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
huzefa85--------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 05, 2013 --------------?
zameer.ise------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 17, 2013 --------------?
Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
kavith----------261313(189) -------60----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
blessngwe05-----233513 (189)-------60----------Feb 21, 2014 --------------?
anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24, 2014 --------------?


----------



## khanmujeebin

Guys pls help me --

Hi , 

My total point count is 55 after the assessment as they ACS considered my Bachelor Degree in IT as NOT closely related to the nominated occupation hence they detected 
4 years of experience from the overall experience , now i am short with 5 points . before ACS i was calculating my points as 60 ..

Can some one suggest me do i need update the EOI accond to the skill assessment or shall i mention my over experience .

here is what is mention in the ACS letter 

The following employment after September 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 09/04 - 06/08 (3yrs 9mths) 
Position: Senior Executive Network 
Employer: Bharti Airtel Ltd 
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 06/08 - 11/11 (3yrs 5mths) 
Position: Senior Principal Infrastructure Engineer 
Employer: Mphasis Ltd 
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 11/11 - 08/13 (1yrs 9mths) 
Position: Network Specialist 
Employer: Hewlitt-Packard Australia Pty Ltd 
Country: AUSTRALIA


----------



## waqas.jk

bu_usa said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> This question is for you, and would appreciate as much you can elaborate.
> 
> I am currently holding 65 points, but in June it will reduce to 60 points, due to change in age. At this point, would I have to resubmit EOI to update my points from 65 to 60 or would the system takes care of it automatically.
> 
> If system takes care of it automatically, will my submission date would change. I initially submitted my EOI in Nov'13 for 261111. Would the submission date change to June'14?
> 
> If system doesn't change it, and till the time I change it manually(considering I delayed), if I receive invitation in the interim, that would be asking to prove for 65 points. What should be my next steps?
> 
> Regards


Your points will be reduced automatically and also the date of effect will be changed to your birthday. You will also receive a correspondence from Australian Immigration for this change. You don't have to make any changes manually. My points were also reduced due to age in march.

If you receive a invite be June 14 then points at the time of invite are considered. That means if you receive the invite before June 14 your points (65) will not change even if you apply for visa after 14 June.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

khanmujeebin said:


> Guys pls help me --
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> My total point count is 55 after the assessment as they ACS considered my Bachelor Degree in IT as NOT closely related to the nominated occupation hence they detected
> 4 years of experience from the overall experience , now i am short with 5 points . before ACS i was calculating my points as 60 ..
> 
> Can some one suggest me do i need update the EOI accond to the skill assessment or shall i mention my over experience .
> 
> here is what is mention in the ACS letter
> 
> The following employment after September 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 09/04 - 06/08 (3yrs 9mths)
> Position: Senior Executive Network
> Employer: Bharti Airtel Ltd
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 06/08 - 11/11 (3yrs 5mths)
> Position: Senior Principal Infrastructure Engineer
> Employer: Mphasis Ltd
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 11/11 - 08/13 (1yrs 9mths)
> Position: Network Specialist
> Employer: Hewlitt-Packard Australia Pty Ltd
> Country: AUSTRALIA


hi, i already addressed your question and asked you to claim points only for the experience that is assessed by ACS. I mean, you can get points only from Sep, 2008. Don't include experience prior to that. if you wish to do so, do it but ensure you mark it irrelevant so that points will not bne added for this experience. 

If you want to loose your money, time and visa, you could claim all experience as relevant to nominated occupation. It is really intricate to satisfy case officer when you overclaim the experience.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bu_usa said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> This question is for you, and would appreciate as much you can elaborate.
> 
> I am currently holding 65 points, but in June it will reduce to 60 points, due to change in age. At this point, would I have to resubmit EOI to update my points from 65 to 60 or would the system takes care of it automatically.
> 
> If system takes care of it automatically, will my submission date would change. I initially submitted my EOI in Nov'13 for 261111. Would the submission date change to June'14?
> 
> If system doesn't change it, and till the time I change it manually(considering I delayed), if I receive invitation in the interim, that would be asking to prove for 65 points. What should be my next steps?
> 
> Regards


what waqas said is right. However, i recommend you to apply visa and lodge all documents as soon as possible once you get an invite from skill select. In this way, you should be on safe side.


----------



## zameer.ise

hnguyen said:


> Hi,
> I think the last cut off date is between 11-13 Feb so the new list should be:
> 
> User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation
> pompr-----------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 14,2014----------------?
> karnavidyut---- 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ------------- ?
> engineer1------ 261311(189) -------65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ------------- ?
> hnguyen---------261313(189)--------65----------Feb 28,2014----------------?
> spraveenit------261312(189)--------65----------Mar 1, 2014----------------?
> chennaiguy------261313(189)--------65----------Mar 6, 2014----------------?
> sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------60 ---------Aug 21, 2013 ------------- ?
> try_my_luck4Oz--2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 22, 2013 --------------?
> jiser911--------261313(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
> Pink7231--------261311(189)--------60----------Aug 23, 2013 --------------?
> venk------------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 24, 2013 --------------?
> yuri_gagari ----261313(189)--------60 ---------Aug 26, 2013 --------------?
> sachinm01-------2613**(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
> maq_qatar-------261312(189)--------60----------Aug 31, 2013 --------------?
> ashik-----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 02, 2013 --------------?
> PPPPPP----------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 04, 2013 --------------?
> gsingh----------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 05, 2013---------------?
> anujmalhotra262-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 13, 2013 --------------?
> psuresh0207-----261313(189)--------60----------Sep 15, 2013 --------------?
> Shri------------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 20, 2013 --------------?
> Mattooose-------261312(189)--------60----------Sep 21, 2013 --------------?
> sam2304---------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 24, 2013 --------------?
> australiaprvisa-261312(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
> vinod4141 ------261313(189)--------60----------Sep 26, 2013 --------------?
> rahul.tiwari----XXXXXX(189)--------60----------Sep 27, 2013 --------------?
> kiran55---------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 08, 2013 --------------?
> maddy13885------261313(189)--------60----------Oct 09, 2013 --------------?
> RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------60----------Oct 21, 2013 --------------?
> avinashmusic----261313(189)--------60----------Oct 25, 2013 --------------?
> Sridev----------2613XX(189)--------60----------Oct 26, 2013 --------------?
> svspavan--------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 05, 2013 --------------?
> npraneethreddy--261313(189)--------60----------Nov 08, 2013 --------------?
> sandspr---------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 09, 2013 --------------?
> santhossh-------261311(189)--------60----------Nov 12,2013 ---------------?
> Rokar --------- 261312(189) ------ 60 -------- Nov 15, 2013 ------------- ?
> king_of_the_ring261313(189) -------60----------Nov 19, 2013 --------------?
> pooja.lohkane---261313(189)--------60----------Nov 21, 2013 --------------?
> kavya9----------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 25, 2013 --------------?
> Clever ---------261313(189)--------60----------Nov 27,2013----------------?
> huzefa85--------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 05, 2013 --------------?
> zameer.ise------261313(189)--------60----------Dec 17, 2013 --------------?
> Saradha_J ------261312(189) -------60 ---------Jan 22, 2014 --------------?
> kavith----------261313(189) -------60----------Jan 24, 2014 ------------- ?
> blessngwe05-----233513 (189)-------60----------Feb 21, 2014 --------------?
> anish13---------261311(189)--------60----------Feb 24, 2014 --------------?


My sincere thanks to so many people for tracking maintaining this list up to date.

Couple of clarifications:

1. As list does not show any people with 70 pointers. Can I assume nobody waiting for invitation with 70 points (at least expat members) ?

2. List shows not many people with 65 points, So people with score 60 points can expect invitation in up coming round ?

Thanks in advance,
zameer.ise


----------



## chennaiguy

zameer.ise said:


> My sincere thanks to so many people for tracking maintaining this list up to date.
> 
> Couple of clarifications:
> 
> 1. As list does not show any people with 70 pointers. Can I assume nobody waiting for invitation with 70 points (at least expat members) ?
> 
> 2. List shows not many people with 65 points, So people with score 60 points can expect invitation in up coming round ?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> zameer.ise


1. Yes, looks like that.
2. We shouldn't go by this list as it is not the list exported from the immigration system . My agent (MARA) is going by the trend and according to him only around 80 invites are being invited and it moving for only 10 days per invitation round. His guess is that I most likely be invited only in 2nd inv round of April or the 1st invitation round of May :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sathiyaseelan

zameer.ise said:


> My sincere thanks to so many people for tracking maintaining this list up to date.
> 
> Couple of clarifications:
> 
> 1. As list does not show any people with 70 pointers. Can I assume nobody waiting for invitation with 70 points (at least expat members) ?
> 
> 2. List shows not many people with 65 points, So people with score 60 points can expect invitation in up coming round ?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> zameer.ise


zameer, my dear, there is a world beyond expat forum (ha ha ha). There are several other forums where many people post the same things. There are alos many who don't even know these kindzs ofr forums are running. Few more people who rely completely on agents may be unawre of this forums too. Hence, we can't assume that people with 60 points in above list will be invited in upcoming round.

Yet, the first point is completely justifiable. See, if someone with 65 points was invited, means, there were not many 70 pointers and thats why Skill select came down to pick 65 pointers. But, between last round and upcoming round, if, for instance, say,. 20 people with better scores such as 70 or 75 (though this number, i strongly trust will be low) lodge eois, then they will be given more priority than 60 point holders. But, look at the bright side that the invite has slipped down to 65 points which is really a good sign and to me, you could expect at least 60 pointers invited in single digit in worst case during upcoming round.

All the best, anyway!


----------



## pompr

Guys, you can remove me from the list. I have received SS from Vic for 261112 and have accepted it, modified my EOI to System Analyst and received the invite this morning. 

As I am currently at the top of the list in expat currently, I knew I would get the invite in the next round for 189, but after thinking about it, decided to free up one space for somebody waiting and go for 190.


----------



## arung001

pompr said:


> Guys, you can remove me from the list. I have received SS from Vic for 261112 and have accepted it, modified my EOI to System Analyst and received the invite this morning.
> 
> As I am currently at the top of the list in expat currently, I knew I would get the invite in the next round for 189, but after thinking about it, decided to free up one space for somebody waiting and go for 190.


Pompr, That is so thoughtful and kind of you to let way for others.

Cheers


----------



## zameer.ise

sathiyaseelan said:


> zameer, my dear, there is a world beyond expat forum (ha ha ha). There are several other forums where many people post the same things. There are alos many who don't even know these kindzs ofr forums are running. Few more people who rely completely on agents may be unawre of this forums too. Hence, we can't assume that people with 60 points in above list will be invited in upcoming round.
> 
> Yet, the first point is completely justifiable. See, if someone with 65 points was invited, means, there were not many 70 pointers and thats why Skill select came down to pick 65 pointers. But, between last round and upcoming round, if, for instance, say,. 20 people with better scores such as 70 or 75 (though this number, i strongly trust will be low) lodge eois, then they will be given more priority than 60 point holders. But, look at the bright side that the invite has slipped down to 65 points which is really a good sign and to me, you could expect at least 60 pointers invited in single digit in worst case during upcoming round.
> 
> All the best, anyway!


Hi Saathiya,

Thanks a lot for your reply (Actually I was expecting your reply only  ). Your explanation is crisp and clear as always  

Thanks,
zameer.ise


----------



## Vasu G

pompr said:


> Guys, you can remove me from the list. I have received SS from Vic for 261112 and have accepted it, modified my EOI to System Analyst and received the invite this morning.
> 
> As I am currently at the top of the list in expat currently, I knew I would get the invite in the next round for 189, but after thinking about it, decided to free up one space for somebody waiting and go for 190.


Congrats pompr !!! That is really thoughtful.

One thing I don't understand here is, you said you have changed your occupation code, How is that possible ?? I mean you might have already got your assessment as a Software Engineer (261313). How come you changed your EOI to 261112 ? What am I missing here ? Can you please fill me.


----------



## kavith

Hi All,

If i give a one more attempt in IELTS and get a low score than the previous attempt, Can I use the one with high score


----------



## Vasu G

kavith said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If i give a one more attempt in IELTS and get a low score than the previous attempt, Can I use the one with high score


Yes you can.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

kavith said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If i give a one more attempt in IELTS and get a low score than the previous attempt, Can I use the one with high score


hi kavith, it is you who needs to choose which ielts scores are to be entered. Skillselect doesn't have any clue about your upcoming ielts marks and you ma=y edit your past scores if news ones are better else leave it if the situation is reverse. So, cool baby!


----------



## Black_Rose

Vasu G said:


> Congrats pompr !!! That is really thoughtful.
> 
> One thing I don't understand here is, you said you have changed your occupation code, How is that possible ?? I mean you might have already got your assessment as a Software Engineer (261313). How come you changed your EOI to 261112 ? What am I missing here ? Can you please fill me.


I'd also like to know about that....


I have submitted EOI and my occupation is only in NT list, so I chose NT and 190. my question is, if they want to give me 489 than do I need to change EOI accordingly ?


----------



## paoimaz

Black Rose, as far as I read in this forum, they inform you about their nomination and they tell you the steps to flow.
So, don´t worry about that.


----------



## Mattooose

chennaiguy said:


> 1. Yes, looks like that.
> 2. We shouldn't go by this list as it is not the list exported from the immigration system . My agent (MARA) is going by the trend and according to him only around 80 invites are being invited and it moving for only 10 days per invitation round. His guess is that I most likely be invited only in 2nd inv round of April or the 1st invitation round of May :fingerscrossed:


I think you will get it latest by the first round of April. Mostly you should get through in the next round itself.


----------



## shivas

Hi all...
Ihave a few questions.
My occupation is ICT System/business analyst with code 261111. It seems not many people here have choosen this occupation, so finding updated invitation info for this occupation is being very difficult for me. Hence,my question for senior members here is whether they know any invitation related information for this occupation( a rough guess).
As the skillselect says the invitations are given on pro-rata basis, the available places needed to be evenly distrubuted until the end of June. But this doesnt seem to be the case with 261111 as this Occupation seems to have reached its cap 2 invitation rounds back. (1400 given against 1380 available). Someone answered my query by saying that there might be some fake EOI or expired invitations that led the skillselect to give more invitations. Although to some extent this might be true, yet, I still beleive there is something else to this. I am assuming that they will continue to give invitations.
I would be thankful if someone puts some light on this occupation related info.


----------



## pompr

To put a long story in few words:
-I initially got myself assessed with ACS for System Analyst (Positive on 1st Feb 2014)
-Applied for EOI on 14th Feb with 65 points
-Applied for Vic SS.
-As the cap had been reached, I applied for ACS review for Analyst Programmer.
-Received positive from ACS on 27th Feb (in about a week)
-Changed my EOI to Analyst programmer. The point to note here is that, since the points did not change, the effective date did not change. It stayed as 14th Feb.
-Received mail from Vic yesterday stating that my nomination is through, but my EOI does not match my nominated occupation.
-I changed the EOI to System Analyst and received invite.


----------



## chennaiguy

Mattooose said:


> I think you will get it latest by the first round of April. Mostly you should get through in the next round itself.


Wish it happens buddy


----------



## Mattooose

chennaiguy said:


> Wish it happens buddy


Me too wish the same bro , becuase if it go as per your consultant, I will not get this program year for sure :Cry:


----------



## Black_Rose

paoimaz said:


> Black Rose, as far as I read in this forum, they inform you about their nomination and they tell you the steps to flow.
> So, don´t worry about that.


Thank You for your clarification. 



pompr said:


> To put a long story in few words:
> -I initially got myself assessed with ACS for System Analyst (Positive on 1st Feb 2014)
> -Applied for EOI on 14th Feb with 65 points
> -Applied for Vic SS.
> -As the cap had been reached, I applied for ACS review for Analyst Programmer.
> -Received positive from ACS on 27th Feb (in about a week)
> -Changed my EOI to Analyst programmer. The point to note here is that, since the points did not change, the effective date did not change. It stayed as 14th Feb.
> -Received mail from Vic yesterday stating that my nomination is through, but my EOI does not match my nominated occupation.
> -I changed the EOI to System Analyst and received invite.


That's wonderful. Good Luck.


----------



## vit11

Hey guys, I just found out about this list and am just adding my EOI details into it and I just cleaned it a bit. Thanks so much for maintaining such a list everyone!

My details: 

USER: vit11
ANZCO: 261313(189)
Points: 65 
EOI Date of effect: Mar 1, 2014

USER ----------- ANZSCO -------- POINTS ----- EOI DATE OF EFFECT -------- INVITATION

pompr----------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Feb 14,2014 ---------------- ?
karnavidyut------261311(189) ------- 65 ---------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
engineer1-------261311(189) -------- 65 --------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
hnguyen--------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Feb 28,2014 ---------------- ?
spraveenit-------261312(189)-------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ---------------- ?
vit11-----------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ---------------- ?
chennaiguy------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Mar 6, 2014 ---------------- ?

sumit269--------261313(xxx) ------- 60 --------- Aug 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
try_my_luck4Oz---2613**(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 22, 2013 ---------------- ?
jiser911---------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
Pink7231--------261311(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
venk------------2613**(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 24, 2013 ---------------- ?
yuri_gagari ------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
sachinm01-------2613**(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
maq_qatar-------261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
ashik------------261313(189)-------- 60 -------- Sep 02, 2013 ----------------- ?
PPPPPP-----------261312(189)------- 60 --------- Sep 04, 2013 ----------------- ?
gsingh-----------261313(189)------- 60 --------- Sep 05, 2013 ----------------- ?
anujmalhotra262--261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 13, 2013 ---------------- ?
psuresh0207-----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 15, 2013 ----------------- ?
Shri-------------261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 20, 2013 ----------------- ?
Mattooose--------261312(189)-------- 60 -------- Sep 21, 2013 ----------------- ?
sam2304---------261313(189)-------- 60 -------- Sep 24, 2013 ----------------- ?
australiaprvisa----261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
vinod4141 -------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
rahul.tiwari-------XXXXXX(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 27, 2013 ----------------- ?
kiran55----------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 08, 2013 ----------------- ?
maddy13885-----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 09, 2013 ------------------ ?
RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------- 60 --------- Oct 21, 2013 ----------------- ?
avinashmusic-----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 25, 2013 ----------------- ?
Sridev-----------2613XX(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
svspavan---------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
npraneethreddy---261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 08, 2013 ----------------- ?
sandspr----------261311(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 09, 2013 ---------------- ?
santhossh--------261311(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 12,2013 ----------------- ?
Rokar -----------261312(189) -------- 60 --------- Nov 15, 2013 ---------------- ?
king_of_the_ring--261313(189) -------- 60 --------- Nov 19, 2013 ---------------- ?
pooja.lohkane----261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
kavya9----------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 25, 2013 ---------------- ?
Clever ----------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 27,2013 ---------------- ?
huzefa85--------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Dec 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
zameer.ise-------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
Saradha_J -------261312(189) --------- 60 --------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
kavith-----------261313(189) --------- 60 --------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
blessngwe05-----233513 (189)--------- 60 --------- Feb 21, 2014 ---------------- ?
anish13---------261311(189)---------- 60 --------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?


----------



## shivas

pompr said:


> To put a long story in few words:
> -I initially got myself assessed with ACS for System Analyst (Positive on 1st Feb 2014)
> -Applied for EOI on 14th Feb with 65 points
> -Applied for Vic SS.
> -As the cap had been reached, I applied for ACS review for Analyst Programmer.
> -Received positive from ACS on 27th Feb (in about a week)
> -Changed my EOI to Analyst programmer. The point to note here is that, since the points did not change, the effective date did not change. It stayed as 14th Feb.
> -Received mail from Vic yesterday stating that my nomination is through, but my EOI does not match my nominated occupation.
> -I changed the EOI to System Analyst and received invite.


 Good timely decision,
So, did u get invite from skillselect or from the Vic SS ?


----------



## kavith

vit11 said:


> Hey guys, I just found out about this list and am just adding my EOI details into it and I just cleaned it a bit. Thanks so much for maintaining such a list everyone!


USER ----------- ANZSCO -------- POINTS ----- EOI DATE OF EFFECT -------- INVITATION

karnavidyut------261311(189) ------- 65 ---------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
engineer1-------261311(189) -------- 65 --------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
hnguyen--------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Feb 28,2014 ---------------- ?
spraveenit-------261312(189)-------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ---------------- ?
vit11-----------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ---------------- ?
chennaiguy------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Mar 6, 2014 ---------------- ?

sumit269--------261313(xxx) ------- 60 --------- Aug 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
try_my_luck4Oz---2613**(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 22, 2013 ---------------- ?
jiser911---------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
Pink7231--------261311(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
venk------------2613**(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 24, 2013 ---------------- ?
yuri_gagari ------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
sachinm01-------2613**(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
maq_qatar-------261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
ashik------------261313(189)-------- 60 -------- Sep 02, 2013 ----------------- ?
PPPPPP-----------261312(189)------- 60 --------- Sep 04, 2013 ----------------- ?
gsingh-----------261313(189)------- 60 --------- Sep 05, 2013 ----------------- ?
anujmalhotra262--261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 13, 2013 ---------------- ?
psuresh0207-----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 15, 2013 ----------------- ?
Shri-------------261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 20, 2013 ----------------- ?
Mattooose--------261312(189)-------- 60 -------- Sep 21, 2013 ----------------- ?
sam2304---------261313(189)-------- 60 -------- Sep 24, 2013 ----------------- ?
australiaprvisa----261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
vinod4141 -------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
rahul.tiwari-------XXXXXX(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 27, 2013 ----------------- ?
kiran55----------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 08, 2013 ----------------- ?
maddy13885-----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 09, 2013 ------------------ ?
RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------- 60 --------- Oct 21, 2013 ----------------- ?
avinashmusic-----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 25, 2013 ----------------- ?
Sridev-----------2613XX(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
svspavan---------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
npraneethreddy---261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 08, 2013 ----------------- ?
sandspr----------261311(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 09, 2013 ---------------- ?
santhossh--------261311(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 12,2013 ----------------- ?
Rokar -----------261312(189) -------- 60 --------- Nov 15, 2013 ---------------- ?
king_of_the_ring--261313(189) -------- 60 --------- Nov 19, 2013 ---------------- ?
pooja.lohkane----261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
kavya9----------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 25, 2013 ---------------- ?
Clever ----------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 27,2013 ---------------- ?
huzefa85--------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Dec 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
zameer.ise-------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
Saradha_J -------261312(189) --------- 60 --------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
kavith-----------261313(189) --------- 60 --------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
blessngwe05-----233513 (189)--------- 60 --------- Feb 21, 2014 ---------------- ?
anish13---------261311(189)---------- 60 --------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?


Just removed pompr from the list since invitation is got.


----------



## Vasu G

pompr said:


> To put a long story in few words:
> -I initially got myself assessed with ACS for System Analyst (Positive on 1st Feb 2014)
> -Applied for EOI on 14th Feb with 65 points
> -Applied for Vic SS.
> -As the cap had been reached, I applied for ACS review for Analyst Programmer.
> -Received positive from ACS on 27th Feb (in about a week)
> -Changed my EOI to Analyst programmer. The point to note here is that, since the points did not change, the effective date did not change. It stayed as 14th Feb.
> -Received mail from Vic yesterday stating that my nomination is through, but my EOI does not match my nominated occupation.
> -I changed the EOI to System Analyst and received invite.


So in that case you have to submit ACS letter, which was assessed as "System Analyst" right ? I mean don't we have to submit the latest one ? If so will DIBP verify that you have been re-assessed as "Analyst Programmer" ?


----------



## pompr

Vasu G said:


> So in that case you have to submit ACS letter, which was assessed as "System Analyst" right ? I mean don't we have to submit the latest one ? If so will DIBP verify that you have been re-assessed as "Analyst Programmer" ?


Yes, I will need to submit the ACS letter which was assessed as System Analyst. On ACS website, it stated that if we need to assessed for more than one ANZCO code, we need to submit a review application (but cannot find it now - they seem to have revamped the website recently). I dont think we need to use the latest. If you have read it somewhere please let me know. When I applied for review, I did not change anything in my reference letters or roles and respondibilities. I just re-submitted the application with a comment that I would like to be assessed as Analyst Programmer also.


----------



## mainak

Hi pompr

Is Victoria State still accepting state sponsorship application for Analyst Programmer?

Regards


----------



## Vasu G

mainak said:


> Hi pompr
> 
> Is Victoria State still accepting state sponsorship application for Analyst Programmer?
> 
> Regards


Yes They are. Check the below link.

State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## mainak

Thanks


----------



## mainak

one other point - i am bit unclear on that... is that having job offer applies to us like who are applying from india? or is that solely for graduates?


----------



## Vasu G

mainak said:


> one other point - i am bit unclear on that... is that having job offer applies to us like who are applying from india? or is that solely for graduates?


It is only for graduates who studied there. Not for overseas applicants.


----------



## bu_usa

waqas.jk said:


> Your points will be reduced automatically and also the date of effect will be changed to your birthday. You will also receive a correspondence from Australian Immigration for this change. You don't have to make any changes manually. My points were also reduced due to age in march.
> 
> If you receive a invite be June 14 then points at the time of invite are considered. That means if you receive the invite before June 14 your points (65) will not change even if you apply for visa after 14 June.


Thanks Guys! Appreciate the quick response.


----------



## rakheshpm

*Still no invitation...*

Hey guys, what do you put in for the 'Test Reference Number' for IELTS on your EOI? Is it the test report form number at the bottom of the certificate?

I have 70 points now (Engineering Technologist). I re-did IELTS as advised on this forum and managed to get above 8.0 for everything but still no invitation to apply


----------



## rakheshpm

Updating the list with my info (at the top). EOI was originally submitted in December (60 points) but have since re-done IELTS to get a higher score.

USER ----------- ANZSCO -------- POINTS ----- EOI DATE OF EFFECT -------- INVITATION

rakheshpm-----233914 (189)---------70-----------Feb 28, 2014-----------------?

karnavidyut------261311(189) ------- 65 ---------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
engineer1-------261311(189) -------- 65 --------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
hnguyen--------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Feb 28,2014 ---------------- ?
spraveenit-------261312(189)-------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ---------------- ?
vit11-----------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ---------------- ?
chennaiguy------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Mar 6, 2014 ---------------- ?

sumit269--------261313(xxx) ------- 60 --------- Aug 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
try_my_luck4Oz---2613**(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 22, 2013 ---------------- ?
jiser911---------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
Pink7231--------261311(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
venk------------2613**(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 24, 2013 ---------------- ?
yuri_gagari ------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
sachinm01-------2613**(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
maq_qatar-------261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
ashik------------261313(189)-------- 60 -------- Sep 02, 2013 ----------------- ?
PPPPPP-----------261312(189)------- 60 --------- Sep 04, 2013 ----------------- ?
gsingh-----------261313(189)------- 60 --------- Sep 05, 2013 ----------------- ?
anujmalhotra262--261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 13, 2013 ---------------- ?
psuresh0207-----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 15, 2013 ----------------- ?
Shri-------------261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 20, 2013 ----------------- ?
Mattooose--------261312(189)-------- 60 -------- Sep 21, 2013 ----------------- ?
sam2304---------261313(189)-------- 60 -------- Sep 24, 2013 ----------------- ?
australiaprvisa----261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
vinod4141 -------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
rahul.tiwari-------XXXXXX(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 27, 2013 ----------------- ?
kiran55----------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 08, 2013 ----------------- ?
maddy13885-----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 09, 2013 ------------------ ?
RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------- 60 --------- Oct 21, 2013 ----------------- ?
avinashmusic-----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 25, 2013 ----------------- ?
Sridev-----------2613XX(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
svspavan---------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
npraneethreddy---261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 08, 2013 ----------------- ?
sandspr----------261311(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 09, 2013 ---------------- ?
santhossh--------261311(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 12,2013 ----------------- ?
Rokar -----------261312(189) -------- 60 --------- Nov 15, 2013 ---------------- ?
king_of_the_ring--261313(189) -------- 60 --------- Nov 19, 2013 ---------------- ?
pooja.lohkane----261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
kavya9----------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 25, 2013 ---------------- ?
Clever ----------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 27,2013 ---------------- ?
huzefa85--------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Dec 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
zameer.ise-------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
Saradha_J -------261312(189) --------- 60 --------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
kavith-----------261313(189) --------- 60 --------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
blessngwe05-----233513 (189)--------- 60 --------- Feb 21, 2014 ---------------- ?
anish13---------261311(189)---------- 60 --------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?


----------



## hnguyen

rakheshpm said:


> Hey guys, what do you put in for the 'Test Reference Number' for IELTS on your EOI? Is it the test report form number at the bottom of the certificate?
> 
> I have 70 points now (Engineering Technologist). I re-did IELTS as advised on this forum and managed to get above 8.0 for everything but still no invitation to apply


Yes, TRF is just under administrator signature at the bottom of the page.

For your occupation, last cut off point is:
2339	Other Engineering Professionals	75	3/2/2014 11.31 pm

I think you will have chance to be invited in next round 24-Mar.


----------



## rakheshpm

Thank you! Fingers crossed!


----------



## shivas

rakheshpm said:


> Updating the list with my info (at the top). EOI was originally submitted in December (60 points) but have since re-done IELTS to get a higher score.
> 
> USER ----------- ANZSCO -------- POINTS ----- EOI DATE OF EFFECT -------- INVITATION
> 
> rakheshpm-----233914 (189)---------70-----------Feb 28, 2014-----------------?
> 
> karnavidyut------261311(189) ------- 65 ---------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
> engineer1-------261311(189) -------- 65 --------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
> hnguyen--------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Feb 28,2014 ---------------- ?
> spraveenit-------261312(189)-------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ---------------- ?
> vit11-----------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ---------------- ?
> chennaiguy------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Mar 6, 2014 ---------------- ?
> 
> sumit269--------261313(xxx) ------- 60 --------- Aug 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
> try_my_luck4Oz---2613**(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 22, 2013 ---------------- ?
> jiser911---------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Pink7231--------261311(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
> venk------------2613**(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 24, 2013 ---------------- ?
> yuri_gagari ------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
> sachinm01-------2613**(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
> maq_qatar-------261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
> ashik------------261313(189)-------- 60 -------- Sep 02, 2013 ----------------- ?
> PPPPPP-----------261312(189)------- 60 --------- Sep 04, 2013 ----------------- ?
> gsingh-----------261313(189)------- 60 --------- Sep 05, 2013 ----------------- ?
> anujmalhotra262--261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 13, 2013 ---------------- ?
> psuresh0207-----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 15, 2013 ----------------- ?
> Shri-------------261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 20, 2013 ----------------- ?
> Mattooose--------261312(189)-------- 60 -------- Sep 21, 2013 ----------------- ?
> sam2304---------261313(189)-------- 60 -------- Sep 24, 2013 ----------------- ?
> australiaprvisa----261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
> vinod4141 -------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
> rahul.tiwari-------XXXXXX(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 27, 2013 ----------------- ?
> kiran55----------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 08, 2013 ----------------- ?
> maddy13885-----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 09, 2013 ------------------ ?
> RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------- 60 --------- Oct 21, 2013 ----------------- ?
> avinashmusic-----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 25, 2013 ----------------- ?
> Sridev-----------2613XX(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
> svspavan---------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
> npraneethreddy---261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 08, 2013 ----------------- ?
> sandspr----------261311(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 09, 2013 ---------------- ?
> santhossh--------261311(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 12,2013 ----------------- ?
> Rokar -----------261312(189) -------- 60 --------- Nov 15, 2013 ---------------- ?
> king_of_the_ring--261313(189) -------- 60 --------- Nov 19, 2013 ---------------- ?
> pooja.lohkane----261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
> kavya9----------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 25, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Clever ----------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 27,2013 ---------------- ?
> huzefa85--------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Dec 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
> zameer.ise-------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Saradha_J -------261312(189) --------- 60 --------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
> kavith-----------261313(189) --------- 60 --------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
> blessngwe05-----233513 (189)--------- 60 --------- Feb 21, 2014 ---------------- ?
> anish13---------261311(189)---------- 60 --------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?


Rakhesh..the above list is only of those people with occupation group 2613** .
Since ur occupation has a different cutoff date and points you will have to remove yourself from the list. I had to remove mine (2611**)from the list to avoid confusion.


----------



## dawn_ch

Do we need to submit work experience proving materials in elodge system for experiences deducted by ACS? My working experience has been deducted 2 years by ACS and now I'm not sure if I should submit materials regarding that period of work experience in e-lodge system.
Please suggest. Thanks!


----------



## Vasu G

dawn_ch said:


> Do we need to submit work experience proving materials in elodge system for experiences deducted by ACS? My working experience has been deducted 2 years by ACS and now I'm not sure if I should submit materials regarding that period of work experience in e-lodge system.
> Please suggest. Thanks!


You have to submit if you claim points for your experience. One of the senior member told that Even if you don't claim points, experience documents should be uploaded , I mean it is one of mandatory section.


----------



## dawn_ch

*proof of deducted working experience*



Vasu G said:


> You have to submit if you claim points for your experience. One of the senior member told that Even if you don't claim points, experience documents should be uploaded , I mean it is one of mandatory section.


Thanks for your reply Vasu!
I didn't claim points for that period of working experience because it was deducted by ACS during skill assessment. However, I understand that proof of that experience should be uploaded because it is proof of certifying your working experience afterwards were undertaken with qualified skills.
I'll upload them to the system. 
Thanks again.


----------



## chennaiguy

Friends, when the details of the previous invitation round normally be available in skill select. Do we know the exact days?


----------



## Vasu G

chennaiguy said:


> Friends, when the details of the previous invitation round normally be available in skill select. Do we know the exact days?


There is no fixed date, but what I observed is either in the following Friday of that round week or else definitely on Mondays (1st and 3rd Mondays). I'm sure last round details will be published on Monday (17th).


----------



## chennaiguy

Vasu G said:


> There is no fixed date, but what I observed is either in the following Friday of that round week or else definitely on Mondays (1st and 3rd Mondays). I'm sure last round details will be published on Monday (17th).


Thanks buddy. Killing my time


----------



## roze

Hi EveryOne.
I submitted my EOI Today.


----------



## Santhosh.15

roze said:


> Hi EveryOne.
> I submitted my EOI Today.


Good luck mate....

Santhosh


----------



## roze

battulas78 said:


> Good luck mate....
> 
> Santhosh


thanks alor


----------



## khanmujeebin

Hello Guys ,

I just gone through the website for western Australia and find that they have invitations open for Network Administrator Network administrator under schedule -2 . I have done my assessment with ACS for 263111	Computer network and systems engineer for which the invitation is already closed .

Can someone guide me that even through my occupations is same but two different Skill code . I choose 263111 as initially i planned to apply under 189 skill independent , but now i am short with 5 points as ACS dedicated my 4 years of experience which was not expected . 

Do I need to do the assessment again for apply for state sponsorship under 190 also i am confused with additional requirement as per the criteria contract of employment for full-time employment for at least 12 months in Western Australia in the nominated (or closely related) Is that mandatory

Also About english requirement do i need Six or 7 in each module .please help


----------



## khanmujeebin

pompr said:


> Yes, I will need to submit the ACS letter which was assessed as System Analyst. On ACS website, it stated that if we need to assessed for more than one ANZCO code, we need to submit a review application (but cannot find it now - they seem to have revamped the website recently). I dont think we need to use the latest. If you have read it somewhere please let me know. When I applied for review, I did not change anything in my reference letters or roles and respondibilities. I just re-submitted the application with a comment that I would like to be assessed as Analyst Programmer also.


Mate did you get the assessment with in a week once you submitted for different occupation from ACS ? I got my positive ACS on 4 th december now i am planning to do reassessment with different skill code . Did you give the previous reference of assessment


----------



## pompr

khanmujeebin said:


> Mate did you get the assessment with in a week once you submitted for different occupation from ACS ? I got my positive ACS on 4 th december now i am planning to do reassessment with different skill code . Did you give the previous reference of assessment


Yes, got the re-assessment in one week for different occupation. I think there is a limit of 60 days, after which I think you cannot apply for review. Yes, you need to link to the previous assessment reference.


----------



## rka123

Adding my EOI details to the list.


USER ----------- ANZSCO -------- POINTS ----- EOI DATE OF EFFECT -------- INVITATION

rka123----------- 261313(189) -------- 70---------- Mar 10, 2014 -------------------- ?

karnavidyut------261311(189) ------- 65 ---------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
engineer1-------261311(189) -------- 65 --------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
hnguyen--------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Feb 28,2014 ---------------- ?
spraveenit-------261312(189)-------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ---------------- ?
vit11-----------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ---------------- ?
chennaiguy------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Mar 6, 2014 ---------------- ?

sumit269--------261313(xxx) ------- 60 --------- Aug 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
try_my_luck4Oz---2613**(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 22, 2013 ---------------- ?
jiser911---------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
Pink7231--------261311(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
venk------------2613**(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 24, 2013 ---------------- ?
yuri_gagari ------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
sachinm01-------2613**(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
maq_qatar-------261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
ashik------------261313(189)-------- 60 -------- Sep 02, 2013 ----------------- ?
PPPPPP-----------261312(189)------- 60 --------- Sep 04, 2013 ----------------- ?
gsingh-----------261313(189)------- 60 --------- Sep 05, 2013 ----------------- ?
anujmalhotra262--261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 13, 2013 ---------------- ?
psuresh0207-----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 15, 2013 ----------------- ?
Shri-------------261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 20, 2013 ----------------- ?
Mattooose--------261312(189)-------- 60 -------- Sep 21, 2013 ----------------- ?
sam2304---------261313(189)-------- 60 -------- Sep 24, 2013 ----------------- ?
australiaprvisa----261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
vinod4141 -------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
rahul.tiwari-------XXXXXX(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 27, 2013 ----------------- ?
kiran55----------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 08, 2013 ----------------- ?
maddy13885-----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 09, 2013 ------------------ ?
RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------- 60 --------- Oct 21, 2013 ----------------- ?
avinashmusic-----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 25, 2013 ----------------- ?
Sridev-----------2613XX(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
svspavan---------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
npraneethreddy---261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 08, 2013 ----------------- ?
sandspr----------261311(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 09, 2013 ---------------- ?
santhossh--------261311(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 12,2013 ----------------- ?
Rokar -----------261312(189) -------- 60 --------- Nov 15, 2013 ---------------- ?
king_of_the_ring--261313(189) -------- 60 --------- Nov 19, 2013 ---------------- ?
pooja.lohkane----261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
kavya9----------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 25, 2013 ---------------- ?
Clever ----------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 27,2013 ---------------- ?
huzefa85--------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Dec 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
zameer.ise-------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
Saradha_J -------261312(189) --------- 60 --------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
kavith-----------261313(189) --------- 60 --------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
blessngwe05-----233513 (189)--------- 60 --------- Feb 21, 2014 ---------------- ?
anish13---------261311(189)---------- 60 --------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?


----------



## muralirangana

Its pathetic..waiting for so long..no hope..all gone in wind..waiting for july 2014..




rka123 said:


> Adding my EOI details to the list.
> 
> 
> USER ----------- ANZSCO -------- POINTS ----- EOI DATE OF EFFECT -------- INVITATION
> 
> rka123----------- 261313(189) -------- 70---------- Mar 10, 2014 -------------------- ?
> 
> karnavidyut------261311(189) ------- 65 ---------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
> engineer1-------261311(189) -------- 65 --------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
> hnguyen--------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Feb 28,2014 ---------------- ?
> spraveenit-------261312(189)-------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ---------------- ?
> vit11-----------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ---------------- ?
> chennaiguy------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Mar 6, 2014 ---------------- ?
> 
> sumit269--------261313(xxx) ------- 60 --------- Aug 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
> try_my_luck4Oz---2613**(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 22, 2013 ---------------- ?
> jiser911---------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Pink7231--------261311(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
> venk------------2613**(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 24, 2013 ---------------- ?
> yuri_gagari ------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
> sachinm01-------2613**(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
> maq_qatar-------261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
> ashik------------261313(189)-------- 60 -------- Sep 02, 2013 ----------------- ?
> PPPPPP-----------261312(189)------- 60 --------- Sep 04, 2013 ----------------- ?
> gsingh-----------261313(189)------- 60 --------- Sep 05, 2013 ----------------- ?
> anujmalhotra262--261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 13, 2013 ---------------- ?
> psuresh0207-----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 15, 2013 ----------------- ?
> Shri-------------261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 20, 2013 ----------------- ?
> Mattooose--------261312(189)-------- 60 -------- Sep 21, 2013 ----------------- ?
> sam2304---------261313(189)-------- 60 -------- Sep 24, 2013 ----------------- ?
> australiaprvisa----261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
> vinod4141 -------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
> rahul.tiwari-------XXXXXX(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 27, 2013 ----------------- ?
> kiran55----------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 08, 2013 ----------------- ?
> maddy13885-----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 09, 2013 ------------------ ?
> RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------- 60 --------- Oct 21, 2013 ----------------- ?
> avinashmusic-----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 25, 2013 ----------------- ?
> Sridev-----------2613XX(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
> svspavan---------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
> npraneethreddy---261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 08, 2013 ----------------- ?
> sandspr----------261311(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 09, 2013 ---------------- ?
> santhossh--------261311(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 12,2013 ----------------- ?
> Rokar -----------261312(189) -------- 60 --------- Nov 15, 2013 ---------------- ?
> king_of_the_ring--261313(189) -------- 60 --------- Nov 19, 2013 ---------------- ?
> pooja.lohkane----261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
> kavya9----------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 25, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Clever ----------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 27,2013 ---------------- ?
> huzefa85--------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Dec 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
> zameer.ise-------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Saradha_J -------261312(189) --------- 60 --------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
> kavith-----------261313(189) --------- 60 --------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
> blessngwe05-----233513 (189)--------- 60 --------- Feb 21, 2014 ---------------- ?
> anish13---------261311(189)---------- 60 --------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?


----------



## DevDillon

Hello people,
Can anyone tell me how many invitation rounds left till July?
Thanks


----------



## Vasu G

DevDillon said:


> Hello people,
> Can anyone tell me how many invitation rounds left till July?
> Thanks


I guess around 7.


----------



## DevDillon

Vasu G said:


> I guess around 7.


So, it means no round in July? Anyone knows when are new rules announced July starting or end?


----------



## maq_qatar

DevDillon said:


> So, it means no round in July? Anyone knows when are new rules announced July starting or end?


It should be starting july 14


----------



## arung001

muralirangana said:


> Its pathetic..waiting for so long..no hope..all gone in wind..waiting for july 2014..


How long are you waiting for, what is your points total, skill code and EOI date of effect?

If you compare getting PR in Australia with other country (Canada, NZ, USA, UK), it is relatively much less wait time to get a PR. Hence, appreciate and respect their processing time. Or try to increase your score to get ahead in the queue. 

Cheers


----------



## hnguyen

Anyone new, please update yourself in the list 

USER ----------- ANZSCO -------- POINTS ----- EOI DATE OF EFFECT -------- INVITATION

rka123----------- 261313(189) -------- 70---------- Mar 10, 2014 -------------------- ?

karnavidyut------261311(189) ------- 65 ---------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
engineer1-------261311(189) -------- 65 --------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
hnguyen--------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Feb 28,2014 ---------------- ?
spraveenit-------261312(189)-------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ---------------- ?
vit11-----------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ---------------- ?
chennaiguy------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Mar 6, 2014 ---------------- ?
arung001------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Mar 11, 2014 ---------------- ?

sumit269--------261313(xxx) ------- 60 --------- Aug 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
try_my_luck4Oz---2613**(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 22, 2013 ---------------- ?
jiser911---------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
Pink7231--------261311(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
venk------------2613**(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 24, 2013 ---------------- ?
yuri_gagari ------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
sachinm01-------2613**(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
maq_qatar-------261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
ashik------------261313(189)-------- 60 -------- Sep 02, 2013 ----------------- ?
PPPPPP-----------261312(189)------- 60 --------- Sep 04, 2013 ----------------- ?
gsingh-----------261313(189)------- 60 --------- Sep 05, 2013 ----------------- ?
anujmalhotra262--261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 13, 2013 ---------------- ?
psuresh0207-----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 15, 2013 ----------------- ?
Shri-------------261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 20, 2013 ----------------- ?
Mattooose--------261312(189)-------- 60 -------- Sep 21, 2013 ----------------- ?
sam2304---------261313(189)-------- 60 -------- Sep 24, 2013 ----------------- ?
australiaprvisa----261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
vinod4141 -------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
rahul.tiwari-------XXXXXX(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 27, 2013 ----------------- ?
kiran55----------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 08, 2013 ----------------- ?
maddy13885-----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 09, 2013 ------------------ ?
RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------- 60 --------- Oct 21, 2013 ----------------- ?
avinashmusic-----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 25, 2013 ----------------- ?
Sridev-----------2613XX(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
svspavan---------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
npraneethreddy---261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 08, 2013 ----------------- ?
sandspr----------261311(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 09, 2013 ---------------- ?
santhossh--------261311(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 12,2013 ----------------- ?
Rokar -----------261312(189) -------- 60 --------- Nov 15, 2013 ---------------- ?
king_of_the_ring--261313(189) -------- 60 --------- Nov 19, 2013 ---------------- ?
pooja.lohkane----261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
kavya9----------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 25, 2013 ---------------- ?
Clever ----------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 27,2013 ---------------- ?
huzefa85--------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Dec 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
zameer.ise-------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
Saradha_J -------261312(189) --------- 60 --------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
kavith-----------261313(189) --------- 60 --------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
blessngwe05-----233513 (189)--------- 60 --------- Feb 21, 2014 ---------------- ?
anish13---------261311(189)---------- 60 --------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?


----------



## emerald89

Hi I would suggest you go for the review under different assessment code 'Network Administrator'. however, please ensure that your job description matches the requirements for that code. 
I have seen someone did the same thing, reassess with new code and apply for state sponsorship. 
Good Luck. 



khanmujeebin said:


> Hello Guys ,
> 
> I just gone through the website for western Australia and find that they have invitations open for Network Administrator Network administrator under schedule -2 . I have done my assessment with ACS for 263111	Computer network and systems engineer for which the invitation is already closed .
> 
> Can someone guide me that even through my occupations is same but two different Skill code . I choose 263111 as initially i planned to apply under 189 skill independent , but now i am short with 5 points as ACS dedicated my 4 years of experience which was not expected .
> 
> Do I need to do the assessment again for apply for state sponsorship under 190 also i am confused with additional requirement as per the criteria contract of employment for full-time employment for at least 12 months in Western Australia in the nominated (or closely related) Is that mandatory
> 
> Also About english requirement do i need Six or 7 in each module .please help


----------



## ind2

hi all,
I have a question, If I have done ASC assessment for 2 skills, can I submit to EOIs with different login ids.
any links or documentation on that will help.


----------



## ohornish82

Dear Expats , 

I am going to submit my EOI right after receiving your valuable comments . I need to get a state sponsorship to secure required points . I select South Australia (SA). If SA is delayed , can I select another state later ?? Can I submit more than one EOI at a time ??

please help me out .

thanks


----------



## sumit269

hnguyen said:


> Anyone new, please update yourself in the list
> 
> USER ----------- ANZSCO -------- POINTS ----- EOI DATE OF EFFECT -------- INVITATION
> 
> rka123----------- 261313(189) -------- 70---------- Mar 10, 2014 -------------------- ?
> 
> karnavidyut------261311(189) ------- 65 ---------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
> engineer1-------261311(189) -------- 65 --------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
> hnguyen--------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Feb 28,2014 ---------------- ?
> spraveenit-------261312(189)-------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ---------------- ?
> vit11-----------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ---------------- ?
> chennaiguy------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Mar 6, 2014 ---------------- ?
> arung001------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Mar 11, 2014 ---------------- ?
> 
> sumit269--------261313(xxx) ------- 60 --------- Aug 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
> try_my_luck4Oz---2613**(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 22, 2013 ---------------- ?
> jiser911---------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Pink7231--------261311(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
> venk------------2613**(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 24, 2013 ---------------- ?
> yuri_gagari ------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
> sachinm01-------2613**(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
> maq_qatar-------261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
> ashik------------261313(189)-------- 60 -------- Sep 02, 2013 ----------------- ?
> PPPPPP-----------261312(189)------- 60 --------- Sep 04, 2013 ----------------- ?
> gsingh-----------261313(189)------- 60 --------- Sep 05, 2013 ----------------- ?
> anujmalhotra262--261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 13, 2013 ---------------- ?
> psuresh0207-----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 15, 2013 ----------------- ?
> Shri-------------261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 20, 2013 ----------------- ?
> Mattooose--------261312(189)-------- 60 -------- Sep 21, 2013 ----------------- ?
> sam2304---------261313(189)-------- 60 -------- Sep 24, 2013 ----------------- ?
> australiaprvisa----261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
> vinod4141 -------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
> rahul.tiwari-------XXXXXX(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 27, 2013 ----------------- ?
> kiran55----------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 08, 2013 ----------------- ?
> maddy13885-----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 09, 2013 ------------------ ?
> RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------- 60 --------- Oct 21, 2013 ----------------- ?
> avinashmusic-----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 25, 2013 ----------------- ?
> Sridev-----------2613XX(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
> svspavan---------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
> npraneethreddy---261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 08, 2013 ----------------- ?
> sandspr----------261311(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 09, 2013 ---------------- ?
> santhossh--------261311(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 12,2013 ----------------- ?
> Rokar -----------261312(189) -------- 60 --------- Nov 15, 2013 ---------------- ?
> king_of_the_ring--261313(189) -------- 60 --------- Nov 19, 2013 ---------------- ?
> pooja.lohkane----261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
> kavya9----------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 25, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Clever ----------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 27,2013 ---------------- ?
> huzefa85--------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Dec 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
> zameer.ise-------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Saradha_J -------261312(189) --------- 60 --------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
> kavith-----------261313(189) --------- 60 --------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
> blessngwe05-----233513 (189)--------- 60 --------- Feb 21, 2014 ---------------- ?
> anish13---------261311(189)---------- 60 --------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?


Ive applied for 189 as well. :-/

ACS - 261313. EOI submitted - 21 Aug 2013. 60 points. Awaiting invitation.


----------



## nishant3087

hnguyen said:


> Anyone new, please update yourself in the list
> 
> USER ----------- ANZSCO -------- POINTS ----- EOI DATE OF EFFECT -------- INVITATION
> 
> rka123----------- 261313(189) -------- 70---------- Mar 10, 2014 -------------------- ?
> 
> karnavidyut------261311(189) ------- 65 ---------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
> engineer1-------261311(189) -------- 65 --------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
> hnguyen--------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Feb 28,2014 ---------------- ?
> spraveenit-------261312(189)-------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ---------------- ?
> vit11-----------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ---------------- ?
> chennaiguy------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Mar 6, 2014 ---------------- ?
> arung001------261313(189)-------- 65 ---------- Mar 11, 2014 ---------------- ?
> 
> sumit269--------261313(xxx) ------- 60 --------- Aug 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
> try_my_luck4Oz---2613**(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 22, 2013 ---------------- ?
> jiser911---------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Pink7231--------261311(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
> venk------------2613**(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 24, 2013 ---------------- ?
> yuri_gagari ------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
> sachinm01-------2613**(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
> maq_qatar-------261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
> ashik------------261313(189)-------- 60 -------- Sep 02, 2013 ----------------- ?
> PPPPPP-----------261312(189)------- 60 --------- Sep 04, 2013 ----------------- ?
> gsingh-----------261313(189)------- 60 --------- Sep 05, 2013 ----------------- ?
> anujmalhotra262--261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 13, 2013 ---------------- ?
> psuresh0207-----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 15, 2013 ----------------- ?
> Shri-------------261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 20, 2013 ----------------- ?
> Mattooose--------261312(189)-------- 60 -------- Sep 21, 2013 ----------------- ?
> sam2304---------261313(189)-------- 60 -------- Sep 24, 2013 ----------------- ?
> australiaprvisa----261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
> vinod4141 -------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
> rahul.tiwari-------XXXXXX(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 27, 2013 ----------------- ?
> kiran55----------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 08, 2013 ----------------- ?
> maddy13885-----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 09, 2013 ------------------ ?
> RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)--------- 60 --------- Oct 21, 2013 ----------------- ?
> avinashmusic-----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 25, 2013 ----------------- ?
> Sridev-----------2613XX(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
> svspavan---------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
> npraneethreddy---261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 08, 2013 ----------------- ?
> sandspr----------261311(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 09, 2013 ---------------- ?
> santhossh--------261311(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 12,2013 ----------------- ?
> Rokar -----------261312(189) -------- 60 --------- Nov 15, 2013 ---------------- ?
> king_of_the_ring--261313(189) -------- 60 --------- Nov 19, 2013 ---------------- ?
> pooja.lohkane----261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
> kavya9----------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 25, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Clever ----------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 27,2013 ---------------- ?
> huzefa85--------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Dec 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
> zameer.ise-------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Saradha_J -------261312(189) --------- 60 --------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
> kavith-----------261313(189) --------- 60 --------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
> blessngwe05-----233513 (189)--------- 60 --------- Feb 21, 2014 ---------------- ?
> anish13---------261311(189)---------- 60 --------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?


Add me to this list 

Nishant3087---------261311(189)---------- 60 --------- Nov 09, 2014 ---------------- ?


----------



## zameer.ise

nishant3087 said:


> Add me to this list
> 
> Nishant3087---------261311(189)---------- 60 --------- Nov 09, 2014 ---------------- ?


Still last round results are'nt available on SkillSelect. What may be the reason for such delay ?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ohornish82 said:


> Dear Expats ,
> 
> I am going to submit my EOI right after receiving your valuable comments . I need to get a state sponsorship to secure required points . I select South Australia (SA). If SA is delayed , can I select another state later ?? Can I submit more than one EOI at a time ??
> 
> please help me out .
> 
> thanks


don't submit 2 EOI's at a time. If your application is delayed by SA, yes, you may choose a different state later, however, it is not recommended to click a new state while the former state is processing your application. This may create some confusions for nominating your EOI under 190 visa by SA.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

zameer.ise said:


> Still last round results are'nt available on SkillSelect. What may be the reason for such delay ?


zameer, my dear friend, sometimes, it may take more than a week also get results published on skill select. It happened in previous rounds as well. So, just wait for a day or two and am sure within tomorrow positively you can see the results for last invite round. All the best.


----------



## Gabrielle_2012

Updated mine below:


USER ----------- ANZSCO -------- POINTS ----- EOI DATE OF EFFECT -------- INVITATION

rka123-----------261313(189) -------- 70---------- Mar 10, 2014 -------------------- ?
karnavidyut------261311(189) -------- 65 ---------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
engineer1--------261311(189) -------- 65 ---------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
hnguyen---------261313(189)--------- 65 ---------- Feb 28,2014 ---------------- ?
spraveenit-------261312(189)--------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ---------------- ?
vit11-------------261313(189)--------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ---------------- ?
chennaiguy------261313(189)--------- 65 ---------- Mar 6, 2014 ---------------- ?
arung001--------261313(189)--------- 65 ---------- Mar 11, 2014 ---------------- ?
sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------- 60 ---------- Aug 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
try_my_luck4Oz-2613**(189)--------- 60 ---------- Aug 22, 2013 ---------------- ?
jiser911----------261313(189)--------- 60 ---------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
Pink7231--------261311(189)--------- 60 ---------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
venk-------------2613**(189)--------- 60 ---------- Aug 24, 2013 ---------------- ?
yuri_gagari ------261313(189)---------60 --------- Aug 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
sachinm01-------2613**(189)---------60 --------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
maq_qatar-------261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
ashik-------------261313(189)---------60 -------- Sep 02, 2013 ----------------- ?
PPPPPP-----------261312(189)--------60 --------- Sep 04, 2013 ----------------- ?
gsingh------------261313(189)--------60 --------- Sep 05, 2013 ----------------- ?
anujmalhotra262-261312(189)-------60 --------- Sep 13, 2013 ---------------- ?
psuresh0207-----261313(189)--------60 --------- Sep 15, 2013 ----------------- ?
Shri---------------261312(189)--------60 --------- Sep 20, 2013 ----------------- ?
Mattooose-------261312(189)-------- 60 -------- Sep 21, 2013 ----------------- ?
sam2304---------261313(189)--------60 -------- Sep 24, 2013 ----------------- ?
australiaprvisa---261312(189)---------60 --------- Sep 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
vinod4141 -------261313(189)---------60 --------- Sep 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
rahul.tiwari-------XXXXXX(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 27, 2013 ----------------- ?
kiran55-----------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 08, 2013 ----------------- ?
maddy13885-----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 09, 2013 ------------------ ?
RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)------60 --------- Oct 21, 2013 ----------------- ?
avinashmusic----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 25, 2013 ----------------- ?
Sridev------------2613XX(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
svspavan---------261313(189)--------60 --------- Nov 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
npraneethreddy--261313(189)--------60 --------- Nov 08, 2013 ----------------- ?
sandspr-----------261311(189)--------60 --------- Nov 09, 2013 ---------------- ?
santhossh--------261311(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 12,2013 ----------------- ?
Rokar ------------261312(189) --------60 --------- Nov 15, 2013 ---------------- ?
king_of_the_ring-261313(189) --------60 --------- Nov 19, 2013 ---------------- ?
pooja.lohkane---261313(189)---------60 --------- Nov 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
kavya9-----------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 25, 2013 ---------------- ?
Clever -----------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 27,2013 ---------------- ?
huzefa85---------261313(189)---------60 --------- Dec 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
zameer.ise-------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
Saradha_J -------261312(189) -------- 60 --------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
kavith-------------261313(189) ------- 60 --------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
blessngwe05-----233513 (189)-------- 60 --------- Feb 21, 2014 ---------------- ?
anish13----------261311(189)--------- 60 --------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
Gabrielle---------221111(189)--------- 60 --------- Mar 07, 2014 ---------------- ?


----------



## Sam2304

Gabrielle_2012 said:


> Updated mine below:
> 
> USER ----------- ANZSCO -------- POINTS ----- EOI DATE OF EFFECT -------- INVITATION
> 
> rka123-----------261313(189) -------- 70---------- Mar 10, 2014 -------------------- ?
> karnavidyut------261311(189) -------- 65 ---------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
> engineer1--------261311(189) -------- 65 ---------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
> hnguyen---------261313(189)--------- 65 ---------- Feb 28,2014 ---------------- ?
> spraveenit-------261312(189)--------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ---------------- ?
> vit11-------------261313(189)--------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ---------------- ?
> chennaiguy------261313(189)--------- 65 ---------- Mar 6, 2014 ---------------- ?
> arung001--------261313(189)--------- 65 ---------- Mar 11, 2014 ---------------- ?
> sumit269--------261313(xxx) -------- 60 ---------- Aug 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
> try_my_luck4Oz-2613**(189)--------- 60 ---------- Aug 22, 2013 ---------------- ?
> jiser911----------261313(189)--------- 60 ---------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Pink7231--------261311(189)--------- 60 ---------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
> venk-------------2613**(189)--------- 60 ---------- Aug 24, 2013 ---------------- ?
> yuri_gagari ------261313(189)---------60 --------- Aug 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
> sachinm01-------2613**(189)---------60 --------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
> maq_qatar-------261312(189)-------- 60 --------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
> ashik-------------261313(189)---------60 -------- Sep 02, 2013 ----------------- ?
> PPPPPP-----------261312(189)--------60 --------- Sep 04, 2013 ----------------- ?
> gsingh------------261313(189)--------60 --------- Sep 05, 2013 ----------------- ?
> anujmalhotra262-261312(189)-------60 --------- Sep 13, 2013 ---------------- ?
> psuresh0207-----261313(189)--------60 --------- Sep 15, 2013 ----------------- ?
> Shri---------------261312(189)--------60 --------- Sep 20, 2013 ----------------- ?
> Mattooose-------261312(189)-------- 60 -------- Sep 21, 2013 ----------------- ?
> sam2304---------261313(189)--------60 -------- Sep 24, 2013 ----------------- ?
> australiaprvisa---261312(189)---------60 --------- Sep 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
> vinod4141 -------261313(189)---------60 --------- Sep 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
> rahul.tiwari-------XXXXXX(189)-------- 60 --------- Sep 27, 2013 ----------------- ?
> kiran55-----------261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 08, 2013 ----------------- ?
> maddy13885-----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 09, 2013 ------------------ ?
> RMURALISRINIVAS-2613**(189)------60 --------- Oct 21, 2013 ----------------- ?
> avinashmusic----261313(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 25, 2013 ----------------- ?
> Sridev------------2613XX(189)-------- 60 --------- Oct 26, 2013 ----------------- ?
> svspavan---------261313(189)--------60 --------- Nov 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
> npraneethreddy--261313(189)--------60 --------- Nov 08, 2013 ----------------- ?
> sandspr-----------261311(189)--------60 --------- Nov 09, 2013 ---------------- ?
> santhossh--------261311(189)-------- 60 --------- Nov 12,2013 ----------------- ?
> Rokar ------------261312(189) --------60 --------- Nov 15, 2013 ---------------- ?
> king_of_the_ring-261313(189) --------60 --------- Nov 19, 2013 ---------------- ?
> pooja.lohkane---261313(189)---------60 --------- Nov 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
> kavya9-----------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 25, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Clever -----------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Nov 27,2013 ---------------- ?
> huzefa85---------261313(189)---------60 --------- Dec 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
> zameer.ise-------261313(189)--------- 60 --------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Saradha_J -------261312(189) -------- 60 --------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
> kavith-------------261313(189) ------- 60 --------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
> blessngwe05-----233513 (189)-------- 60 --------- Feb 21, 2014 ---------------- ?
> anish13----------261311(189)--------- 60 --------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
> Gabrielle---------221111(189)--------- 60 --------- Mar 07, 2014 ---------------- ?


Gabrielle...no need to add your details. The list is for 2613* and tracking of your code and 2613 will be different which may lead to confusions


----------



## zameer.ise

Sam2304 said:


> Gabrielle...no need to add your details. The list is for 2613* and tracking of your code and 2613 will be different which may lead to confusions


We need to remove blessngwe05 from this list as he belongs to 233513 group


----------



## blessngwe05

zameer.ise said:


> We need to remove blessngwe05 from this list as he belongs to 233513 group


 Please do remove me. besides i've already gotten my invite during the last round. good luck


----------



## ind2

ind2 said:


> hi all,
> I have a question, If I have done ASC assessment for 2 skills, can I submit to EOIs with different login ids.
> any links or documentation on that will help.


reposting my question.


----------



## zameer.ise

blessngwe05 said:


> Please do remove me. besides i've already gotten my invite during the last round. good luck


Congrats blessngwe05  All the best !!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ind2 said:


> hi all,
> I have a question, If I have done ASC assessment for 2 skills, can I submit to EOIs with different login ids.
> any links or documentation on that will help.
> reposting my question.
> reposting my question.


hi there, if you have assessment for 2 skills that are falling under same group, then creating 2 EOI's makes no sense as invite happens upon groups codes. For example, if, you have assessment for 2 skill codes such as 263312 and 263311 that are telecom engineer and telecom network engineer, launching 2 EOI's is utter waste of time and resources.

however, if you have 2 different skills where one occupational group is less competitive and the other is highly competitive but are under 2 different groups, then, yes, you are advantageous than other candidates and you may highly receive an invite immediately. This is the name of the game. Hope you got it now.


----------



## zameer.ise

Updated list:

USER ----------- ANZSCO ---------- POINTS ----- EOI DATE OF EFFECT ------ INVITATION

rka123-----------------261313(189) ------70----------- Mar 10, 2014 ---------------- ?
karnavidyut-----------261311(189) ----- 65 ---------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
engineer1-------------261311(189) ----- 65 ---------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
hnguyen---------------261313(189)------ 65 ---------- Feb 28,2014 ----------------- ?
spraveenit------------ 261312(189)------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ----------------- ?
vit11------------------- 261313(189)------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ----------------- ?
chennaiguy------------261313(189)------ 65 ---------- Mar 6, 2014 ----------------- ?
arung001--------------261313(189)------ 65 ---------- Mar 11, 2014 ---------------- ?
sumit269-------------- 261313(xxx) ----- 60 ---------- Aug 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
try_my_luck4Oz------2613**(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 22, 2013 ---------------- ?
jiser911----------------261313(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
Pink7231-------------- 261311(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
venk--------------------2613**(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 24, 2013 ---------------- ?
yuri_gagari -----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Aug 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
sachinm01------------2613**(189)-------60 ---------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
maq_qatar------------261312(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
ashik-------------------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 02, 2013 ---------------- ?
PPPPPP----------------261312(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 04, 2013 ---------------- ?
gsingh-----------------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
anujmalhotra262----261312(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 13, 2013 ---------------- ?
psuresh0207---------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 15, 2013 ---------------- ?
Shri---------------------261312(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 20, 2013 ---------------- ?
Mattooose------------261312(189)------ 60 ---------- Sep 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
sam2304--------------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 24, 2013 ---------------- ?
australiaprvisa-------261312(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
vinod4141 -----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
rahul.tiwari-----------XXXXXX(189)------ 60 ---------- Sep 27, 2013 ---------------- ?
kiran55---------------261313(189)------ 60 ---------- Oct 08, 2013 ---------------- ?
maddy13885--------261313(189)------ 60 ---------- Oct 09, 2013 ---------------- ?
RMURALISRINIVAS--2613**(189)-------60 ---------- Oct 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
avinashmusic------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Oct 25, 2013 ---------------- ?
Sridev------------2613XX(189)-------60 ---------- Oct 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
svspavan----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
npraneethreddy----261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 08, 2013 ---------------- ?
sandspr-----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 09, 2013 ---------------- ?
santhossh---------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 12,2013 ----------------- ?
Rokar ------------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Nov 15, 2013 ---------------- ?
king_of_the_ring--261313(189) ------60 ---------- Nov 19, 2013 ---------------- ?
pooja.lohkane-----261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
kavya9------------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 25, 2013 ---------------- ?
Clever -----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 27,2013 ----------------- ?
huzefa85----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Dec 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
zameer.ise--------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
Saradha_J --------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
kavith------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
anish13-----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?


----------



## venk

zameer.ise said:


> Updated list:
> 
> USER ----------- ANZSCO ---------- POINTS ----- EOI DATE OF EFFECT ------ INVITATION
> 
> rka123-----------------261313(189) ------70----------- Mar 10, 2014 ---------------- ?
> karnavidyut-----------261311(189) ----- 65 ---------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
> engineer1-------------261311(189) ----- 65 ---------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
> hnguyen---------------261313(189)------ 65 ---------- Feb 28,2014 ----------------- ?
> spraveenit------------ 261312(189)------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ----------------- ?
> vit11------------------- 261313(189)------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ----------------- ?
> chennaiguy------------261313(189)------ 65 ---------- Mar 6, 2014 ----------------- ?
> arung001--------------261313(189)------ 65 ---------- Mar 11, 2014 ---------------- ?
> sumit269-------------- 261313(xxx) ----- 60 ---------- Aug 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
> try_my_luck4Oz------2613**(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 22, 2013 ---------------- ?
> jiser911----------------261313(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Pink7231-------------- 261311(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
> venk--------------------2613**(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 24, 2013 ---------------- ?
> yuri_gagari -----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Aug 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
> sachinm01------------2613**(189)-------60 ---------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
> maq_qatar------------261312(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
> ashik-------------------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 02, 2013 ---------------- ?
> PPPPPP----------------261312(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 04, 2013 ---------------- ?
> gsingh-----------------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
> anujmalhotra262----261312(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 13, 2013 ---------------- ?
> psuresh0207---------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 15, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Shri---------------------261312(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 20, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Mattooose------------261312(189)------ 60 ---------- Sep 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
> sam2304--------------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 24, 2013 ---------------- ?
> australiaprvisa-------261312(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
> vinod4141 -----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
> rahul.tiwari-----------XXXXXX(189)------ 60 ---------- Sep 27, 2013 ---------------- ?
> kiran55---------------261313(189)------ 60 ---------- Oct 08, 2013 ---------------- ?
> maddy13885--------261313(189)------ 60 ---------- Oct 09, 2013 ---------------- ?
> RMURALISRINIVAS--2613**(189)-------60 ---------- Oct 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
> avinashmusic------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Oct 25, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Sridev------------2613XX(189)-------60 ---------- Oct 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
> svspavan----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
> npraneethreddy----261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 08, 2013 ---------------- ?
> sandspr-----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 09, 2013 ---------------- ?
> santhossh---------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 12,2013 ----------------- ?
> Rokar ------------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Nov 15, 2013 ---------------- ?
> king_of_the_ring--261313(189) ------60 ---------- Nov 19, 2013 ---------------- ?
> pooja.lohkane-----261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
> kavya9------------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 25, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Clever -----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 27,2013 ----------------- ?
> huzefa85----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Dec 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
> zameer.ise--------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Saradha_J --------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
> kavith------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
> anish13-----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?




60 pointer - Aug 24th, the invitations have stuck literally for last at least 5 rounds  Losing it..


----------



## kavith

venk said:


> 60 pointer - Aug 24th, the invitations have stuck literally for last at least 5 rounds  Losing it..



Dont worry... You will get it in next round....All the best


----------



## PPPPPP

*Waiting from 14.8.13 12.02 am*



venk said:


> 60 pointer - Aug 24th, the invitations have stuck literally for last at least 5 rounds  Losing it..


60 pointers are waiting from ¤14..2013 12.02 am


----------



## Sam2304

Why is the damn last list not out yet?


----------



## VChiri

I have noticed that they have not yet posted the report for this last invitation round (10 March 2014). The way DIBP works is so unnerving they really know how to keep us at the edge of our seats.


----------



## hnguyen

From this thread, I think the cut off day for 10-Mar 2613* is 65 and around 12-Feb.
Hopefully, the point will drop back to 60 for 24-Mar, all the best


----------



## Sam2304

hnguyen said:


> From this thread, I think the cut off day for 10-Mar 2613* is 65 and around 12-Feb.
> Hopefully, the point will drop back to 60 for 24-Mar, all the best


Sorry if i might sound discouraging, but it may take 2-3 rounds to come down to 60 again. 65ers since feb mid will have to be invited and around 80 invites are being sent each round. But it is not bad as it looked in the feb round


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Chill out friends*

dear all,

don't get tensed as DIBP didn't publish results for recent invite round held on 10 March, 2014 yet. There may be few reasons as they tried to implement new rule that there is no cap for 190 visas and they, i guess, might try to incorporate few more changes as well or gathering information from all states regards to the candidates nominated by them. So, wait for some time.


----------



## zameer.ise

Sam2304 said:


> Gabrielle...no need to add your details. The list is for 2613* and tracking of your code and 2613 will be different which may lead to confusions





zameer.ise said:


> Congrats blessngwe05  All the best !!





sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all,
> 
> don't get tensed as DIBP didn't publish results for recent invite round held on 10 March, 2014 yet. There may be few reasons as they tried to implement new rule that there is no cap for 190 visas and they, i guess, might try to incorporate few more changes as well or gathering information from all states regards to the candidates nominated by them. So, wait for some time.


Hi sathiyaseelan,

You always spread some light if there is some darkness in forum . Thanks to you as always


----------



## Sridev

Good opportunity for 261313 software engineers to grab.
FAR SOUTH COAST REGION in NSW is sponsoring 261313 for 489 visa.
For further information, u can go to their website.
SRS 489 - Regional Development Australia – Far South Coast

I hope this is certainly gonna help someone...
Regards,
Sridev


----------



## Mattooose

Sam2304 said:


> Sorry if i might sound discouraging, but it may take 2-3 rounds to come down to 60 again. 65ers since feb mid will have to be invited and around 80 invites are being sent each round. But it is not bad as it looked in the feb round


Does anyone anticipate one more surge of 70 Ptrs ?
Are there any hints ? 
hope not ...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## AuzLover

*Save Fillable PDFs*

Posting a useful info for my forum friends, not sure whether you people already know about it, I was searching for something that can save partially entered data in fillable pdf forms available in Applications, Forms and Booklets

Go to Download | pdfforge.org
Download and install PDF Architect and Creator
Open pdf using pdf architect
Save it, you can add pending data later on


----------



## chennaiguy

March 10 invitation results is out SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 10 March 2014 Results


----------



## mady123

10th March Invitation round results have been published....

Visa Subclass	Points Score Visa date of effect
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 60 28/02/2014 10.08 am
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	65	27/02/2014 6.57 pm


----------



## chennaiguy

1st inference: Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) count has been increased to 2000 in the forthcoming inv round. I think we all will get it on Monday.


----------



## Sam2304

Mattooose said:


> Does anyone anticipate one more surge of 70 Ptrs ?
> Are there any hints ?
> hope not ...:fingerscrossed:


No no...no more 70 please...but i guess it will take a round or two to clear 65 backlog


----------



## chennaiguy

Overall monthly invitation count for 189 visa is 2950 for March which is the maximum inv count in this financial year so far (previous max was 2300 July  ). I guess considering this and Feb being the short month, March 24th round may flush out all the 2613 65 pointers and open the door for 60 pointers :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ccham

chennaiguy said:


> 1st inference: Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) count has been increased to 2000 in the forthcoming inv round. I think we all will get it on Monday.


YEP they might try to clear up all back logs in 189. it's good news for all applicants


----------



## Sam2304

chennaiguy said:


> 1st inference: Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) count has been increased to 2000 in the forthcoming inv round. I think we all will get it on Monday.


Can you provide reference


----------



## chennaiguy

Sam2304 said:


> Can you provide reference


It is evident on the main page SkillSelect


----------



## Sam2304

chennaiguy said:


> It is evident on the main page SkillSelect


Yup saw it...wow wow hurrayyy some good news


----------



## mainak

something strange - 2613 only filled up 2430 ????? I am damn sure I recollect seeing some 3600 around values there - how can this get reduced?


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

*2611xx*

Hi Experts,

At least 2611XX holders will get some hopes of getting invites from next round on wards.
227 invites are remaining out of 1380, so in an average 30 invites per round (7 remaining). 

All be best to all of you :rockon:


----------



## chennaiguy

mainak said:


> something strange - 2613 only filled up 2430 ????? I am damn sure I recollect seeing some 3600 around values there - how can this get reduced?


That should be a bug but I wish the new number is true


----------



## ccham

Sam2304 said:


> Can you provide reference


it's in skillselect web site and occupation ceiling saying
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	4800 2430


----------



## ccham

chennaiguy said:


> That should be a bug but I wish the new number is true


perhaps they might have removed state sponsored invitations from ceiling if it is so it's big news for all and also they have increased most of occupation ceilings to 1000

this might be the case

Based on feedback received as part of the evaluation, the following changes are now in place from 1 March 2014:

State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations
The minimum ceiling for each occupational group will be 1000 invitations.


----------



## bdapplicant

Hellow guys, I have submitted my EOI with 60 points. There is round will take place on 24 March, 2014. My occupation ceiling of 900 is till now filled up is 324.

Can i expect to have the invitation at this round or how much time it takes for people having 60 points. Your feedback will be highly appreciated.


----------



## mainak

ccham - praise the lord if what you are saying is true - i monitored this field for last 4 months since i started the process and gradually saw it every time getting increased by around 60/80 values
and sudden jump down today


----------



## arung001

mainak said:


> something strange - 2613 only filled up 2430 ????? I am damn sure I recollect seeing some 3600 around values there - how can this get reduced?


You are right. The number reduced. 

But, I think, it could be after the recent announcement that States could sponsor any number of applicants without cap restriction. Hence, I think, they had reconciled the prior invites and removed all 190 from this quote of 4800. 

I am taking it positive guys, as a good news . Hoping to see many of us getting invited in the coming rounds. 

Cheers


----------



## chennaiguy

ccham said:


> perhaps they might have removed state sponsored invitations from ceiling if it is so it's big news for all and also they have increased most of occupation ceilings to 1000
> 
> this might be the case
> 
> Based on feedback received as part of the evaluation, the following changes are now in place from 1 March 2014:
> 
> State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations
> The minimum ceiling for each occupational group will be 1000 invitations.


Rightly said buddy. 2950 is the whooping number and it should be a great relief for 2613 friends here. Damn! wish tonight is Sunday night (IST)  I always wanted Friday to come fast and Sunday to come very late but not this time


----------



## Vasu G

chennaiguy said:


> Rightly said buddy. 2950 is the whooping number and it should be a great relief for 2613 friends here. Damn! wish tonight is Sunday night (IST)  I always wanted Friday to come fast and Sunday to come very late but not this time


Be prepared with all the documents to lodge Visa next week. Cheers.


----------



## cancerianlrules

ccham said:


> perhaps they might have removed state sponsored invitations from ceiling if it is so it's big news for all and also they have increased most of occupation ceilings to 1000
> 
> this might be the case
> 
> Based on feedback received as part of the evaluation, the following changes are now in place from 1 March 2014:
> 
> State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations
> The minimum ceiling for each occupational group will be 1000 invitations.


Logical!


----------



## ccham

chennaiguy said:


> Rightly said buddy. 2950 is the whooping number and it should be a great relief for 2613 friends here. Damn! wish tonight is Sunday night (IST)  I always wanted Friday to come fast and Sunday to come very late but not this time


yes sunday night will be big big night for most of our friends cheers.


----------



## sagarj

Guys, I'm about to apply for EOI but wanted to know whether the number of points determine how soon you get the response of EOI ?


----------



## chennaiguy

sagarj said:


> Guys, I'm about to apply for EOI but wanted to know whether the number of points determine how soon you get the response of EOI ?


Yup thats true. Make sure you provide the right details.


----------



## chennaiguy

bdapplicant said:


> Hellow guys, I have submitted my EOI with 60 points. There is round will take place on 24 March, 2014. My occupation ceiling of 900 is till now filled up is 324. Can i expect to have the invitation at this round or how much time it takes for people having 60 points. Your feedback will be highly appreciated.


What is your occ code buddy?


----------



## sagarj

Thanks Cheenaiguy. Also please let me know where can I check my occupation's ceiling and how much that has filled till now ?


----------



## chennaiguy

sagarj said:


> Thanks Cheenaiguy. Also please let me know where can I check my occupation's ceiling and how much that has filled till now ?


You can see that in the Skillselect main page > Reports Tab > Occupation Ceilings

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/


----------



## sagarj

My Occupation code is : 261312
EOI points : supposed to be 65 if I achieve 7 in IELTS but if I apply in June then it will become 70


----------



## mora123

Hi friends,,
I need a small info regarding this IELTS.... I am the main applicant who is applying for Immigration. I gave IELTS on 15th march and speaking is pending and hoping for good results. My doubt is that before applying for EOI is my spouse need to give IELTS or after invitation can he give.. becoz without my IELTS score i am getting 55 points( >7yrs work exp as Construction Manager with BE in Civil Engineer). And also give me some quick suggestions to get band 7 - speaking?


thq in advance

mora123


----------



## chennaiguy

sagarj said:


> My Occupation code is : 261312
> EOI points : supposed to be 65 if I achieve 7 in IELTS but if I apply in June then it will become 70


I just edited my previous post. Reposting here

You can see that in the Skillselect main page > Reports Tab > Occupation Ceilings

SkillSelect


----------



## bdapplicant

Bro, my code is 221214.

I have submitted my EOI with 60 points. There is round will take place on 24 March, 2014. My occupation ceiling of 900 is till now filled up is 324. Can i expect to have the invitation at this round or how much time it takes for people having 60 points. Your feedback will be highly appreciated.



chennaiguy said:


> What is your occ code buddy?


----------



## chennaiguy

bdapplicant said:


> Bro, my code is 221214.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 60 points. There is round will take place on 24 March, 2014. My occupation ceiling of 900 is till now filled up is 324. Can i expect to have the invitation at this round or how much time it takes for people having 60 points. Your feedback will be highly appreciated.


Sorry I am helpless here as I am not aware of the trend for this code. However I noticed the occupation ceiling for 2212 code is 1000 not 900 and only 318 filled up so far.

2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers	1000	318


----------



## Rizwan125

*489 Just 15 seats*

DIBP is continuously decreasing seats for 489 visa category so irritating...---

EOI submitted 13 dec 60 points Mechanical Engineer

Occupational Ceiling 2040
Filled Seats 784


Appear ielts in 2nd time but got all 7 except writing 6.5 feeling frustrated:mad2::mad2::mad2:

Any hope that DIBP will increase 489 seats???????


----------



## kavith

chennaiguy said:


> Rightly said buddy. 2950 is the whooping number and it should be a great relief for 2613 friends here. Damn! wish tonight is Sunday night (IST)  I always wanted Friday to come fast and Sunday to come very late but not this time



What is this 2950. I didnt get . Please explain


----------



## chennaiguy

kavith said:


> What is this 2950. I didnt get . Please explain


2950 is the total no of invitations to be issued in the March 2014 invitation rounds (both 1st and 2nd round) for 189 Visa. 950 for March 1st round and 2000 for March 2nd round. 2950 is the highest no in this financial year so far.


----------



## HighNoon

mainak said:


> something strange - 2613 only filled up 2430 ????? I am damn sure I recollect seeing some 3600 around values there - how can this get reduced?


Under the new rules 190 invitations aren't counted towards the ceiling. So they have subtracted it.


----------



## mainak

Rizwan125 said:


> DIBP is continuously decreasing seats for 489 visa category so irritating...---
> 
> EOI submitted 13 dec 60 points Mechanical Engineer
> 
> Occupational Ceiling 2040
> Filled Seats 784
> 
> 
> Appear ielts in 2nd time but got all 7 except writing 6.5 feeling frustrated:mad2::mad2::mad2:
> 
> Any hope that DIBP will increase 489 seats???????


No brother
Rather story is poorer - they have changed it from 25 to 15 silently and trying to say this is from 24th feb... but I clearly remember seeing in the site as 25... they only changed it today but saying a lie at website


----------



## chuminh

Hey folks,
I am wondering what is the visa date of effect.?
I look up on skillselect, it says that 2611 date of effect is 26/9/2013. with the cutoff point is 65. does that mean anyone who submitted EOI after this date will need 65 points to get invited; and anyone who submitted before this date required only 60 to get invited? am I interpreting it correctly?

I submitted my on 11/01/2014 with 60 points only . I hope they will reduce the point further in the next 2 months. I am trying to obtain 4 8s in ielts though. Its hard I know but I have no choices. poor me.

PS: I notice that number of invitation sent out for 189 increase up to 2000 for coming round. do they keep this numbers of invitation for the rest of the year.

cheers


----------



## Sam2304

chuminh said:


> Hey folks,
> I am wondering what is the visa date of effect.?
> I look up on skillselect, it says that 2611 date of effect is 26/9/2013. with the cutoff point is 65. does that mean anyone who submitted EOI after this date will need 65 points to get invited; and anyone who submitted before this date required only 60 to get invited? am I interpreting it correctly?
> 
> I submitted my on 11/01/2014 with 60 points only . I hope they will reduce the point further in the next 2 months. I am trying to obtain 4 8s in ielts though. Its hard I know but I have no choices. poor me.
> 
> PS: I notice that number of invitation sent out for 189 increase up to 2000 for coming round. do they keep this numbers of invitation for the rest of the year.
> 
> cheers


Cutoff point here means, invitations upto that date for those points have been sent. So the last person invited had lodged his/her EOI on 26-09-2013 and had 65 points. So now in next round people who lodged their EOI after that date will be invited. First 70 pointers, then 65 pointers after the last cutoff date and then 60 pointers


----------



## Sam2304

mainak said:


> No brother
> Rather story is poorer - they have changed it from 25 to 15 silently and trying to say this is from 24th feb... but I clearly remember seeing in the site as 25... they only changed it today but saying a lie at website


Maybe its a typo...it was supposed to be 24 march thats next round. Because their table of max number of invitations to be issued under march 10 is 25 for 489 subclass


----------



## kavith

Hi Seniors,

How many invites can we expect for 2613 on 24th March


----------



## Sam2304

kavith said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> How many invites can we expect for 2613 on 24th March


No one can predict the number but we are hoping more invites to be sent out in next round


----------



## venk

Hi, 

I don't know if you noticed the 10th March occupation ceilings. Wondering if I am missing something. As per website, the total # of invitations (for 2613**) rolled out are 2430. It should have been 3681 or above as per 24th Feb update. 

Please advise if I am missing something. 

Regards, Venk......


----------



## pappu123

venk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't know if you noticed the 10th March occupation ceilings. Wondering if I am missing something. As per website, the total # of invitations (for 2613**) rolled out are 2430. It should have been 3681 or above as per 24th Feb update.
> 
> Please advise if I am missing something.
> 
> Regards, Venk......


As state sponsorship application do not depend on this ceiling they have removed it so the total number of invitation under 189 came down. Same happened with all the other skill codes as well. Check the 2611 group where it was 1400 last round now it has reduced now.


----------



## hnguyen

hnguyen said:


> From this thread, I think the cut off day for 10-Mar 2613* is 65 and around 12-Feb.
> Hopefully, the point will drop back to 60 for 24-Mar, all the best


Why no one trusts me, we'll see some 60 pointers invited this Monday :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pappu123

hnguyen said:


> Why no one trusts me, we'll see some 60 pointers invited this Monday :fingerscrossed:


Rather I would say lot of invitations to 60 pointers on monday.


----------



## zameer.ise

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all,
> 
> don't get tensed as DIBP didn't publish results for recent invite round held on 10 March, 2014 yet. There may be few reasons as they tried to implement new rule that there is no cap for 190 visas and they, i guess, might try to incorporate few more changes as well or gathering information from all states regards to the candidates nominated by them. So, wait for some time.


Hi sathiyaseelan,

Curiously waiting for your thoughts on recent update on DIBP. What changes we may see in up coming round. Will 60 pointers have some luck in this round 

--
zameer.ise


----------



## Sam2304

hnguyen said:


> Why no one trusts me, we'll see some 60 pointers invited this Monday :fingerscrossed:


Hehehe we all will be super happy if it does ) maybe we dont want to get our hopes too high


----------



## chennaiguy

hnguyen said:


> Why no one trusts me, we'll see some 60 pointers invited this Monday :fingerscrossed:


I totally agree with you buddy. I am very curious to see the 60 pointers cut off date in this round.


----------



## sindhu kodoor

Hi,

I submitted on 4th march with 65 points (Analyst programmer) 261311 , have nt yet got any invite , when do you think I will ? And also please someone add me to that list, I did once but it's been deleted. Thanks.

Sindhu


----------



## abhifirewall

I hope they have some numbers remaining until June for 261313 as thats when I'm planning to submit EOI.


----------



## maq_qatar

sindhu kodoor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted on 4th march with 65 points (Analyst programmer) 261311 , have nt yet got any invite , when do you think I will ? And also please someone add me to that list, I did once but it's been deleted. Thanks.
> 
> Sindhu


You will get it in next round.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Santhosh.15

maq_qatar said:


> You will get it in next round.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Appreciate your very thought brother. Worthwhile indeed.

Request everyone to contribute to towards Confidence to all aspiring Oz migrants.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## bu_usa

Kiran.Nazre said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> At least 2611XX holders will get some hopes of getting invites from next round on wards.
> 227 invites are remaining out of 1380, so in an average 30 invites per round (7 remaining).
> 
> All be best to all of you :rockon:


Congratulations and all the best to all 2611 coders waiting for invite. There is hope.

I gave up in last few rounds and was planning to get some point back with IELTS as my age change would dig on my point. But this is awesome. I was navigating through when I saw the change in ceiling value and jumped in here to see what my peers had to say here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/smile.gif

I am excited and may not be a long wait for me as I filed with 65 in 2nd week of Nov. And wish you all best of luck too.

Its an amazing news after a bad day today. Can't get better.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/fingerscrossed.gif


----------



## bu_usa

Kiran.Nazre said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> At least 2611XX holders will get some hopes of getting invites from next round on wards.
> 227 invites are remaining out of 1380, so in an average 30 invites per round (7 remaining).
> 
> All be best to all of you :rockon:


Congratulations and all the best to all 2611 coders waiting for invite. There is hope.

I gave up in last few rounds and was planning to get some point back with IELTS as my age change would dig on my point. But this is awesome. I was navigating through when I saw the change in ceiling value and jumped in here to see what my peers had to say here !!!

I am excited and may not be a long wait for me as I filed with 65 in 2nd week of Nov. And wish you all best of luck too.

Its an amazing news after a bad day today. Can't get better. 

:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hnguyen

*~*



kavith said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> How many invites can we expect for 2613 on 24th March


Let me make some simple calculation about the current situation for 24-Mar round.

Given the new Result to Date for 2613* is 2430, if DIBP intend to invite up to 4800, we'll have:
4800 - 2430 = 2370 invitations left for 7 rounds till end of June, 2014.

And all of this is for 189 only cause they no longer count 190 in.

Then each round will have ~ 2370 / 7 = 338 invitations.

With 100 first invitations will clear all >=65 pointers.

Then we'll have > 240 invitation for 60 pointers. From previous reports, it shifted around 10 days for 60 pointers each rounds with 80 invitations (included >=65 pointers), so now we can expect to see the cut off day for 60 pointers move to Sep or even Oct.

Correct me if I am wrong, just wanna give a positive outlook.
Good luck to everyone's waiting.


----------



## Sam2304

hnguyen said:


> Let me make some simple calculation about the current situation for 24-Mar round.
> 
> Given the new Result to Date for 2613* is 2430, if DIBP intend to invite up to 4800, we'll have:
> 4800 - 2430 = 2370 invitations left for 7 rounds till end of June, 2014.
> 
> And all of this is for 189 only cause they no longer count 190 in.
> 
> Then each round will have ~ 2370 / 7 = 338 invitations.
> 
> With 100 first invitations will clear all >=65 pointers.
> 
> Then we'll have > 240 invitation for 60 pointers. From previous reports, it shifted around 10 days for 60 pointers each rounds with 80 invitations (included >=65 pointers), so now we can expect to see the cut off day for 60 pointers move to Sep or even Oct.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong, just wanna give a positive outlook.
> Good luck to everyone's waiting.


Yes that is how it looks right now  good job!


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

bu_usa said:


> Congratulations and all the best to all 2611 coders waiting for invite. There is hope.
> 
> I gave up in last few rounds and was planning to get some point back with IELTS as my age change would dig on my point. But this is awesome. I was navigating through when I saw the change in ceiling value and jumped in here to see what my peers had to say here !!!
> 
> I am excited and may not be a long wait for me as I filed with 65 in 2nd week of Nov. And wish you all best of luck too.
> 
> Its an amazing news after a bad day today. Can't get better.
> 
> :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


Yes buddy, with Mar 24th invitation round it will be clear on where we are heading. I have filed with 65 in 1st week of Dec. Please keep posting on any updates and lets hope for the best. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Here is my view on chances of invite for 60 pointers in upcoming round*

Dear All,

Hope you are doing well. Sorry, i was unable to post much comments yesterday.anyway, my view is given below.

1. Latest invite round held on 10 March, 2014 observed last pointer having had 65 points whose visa date was 13/02/2014 12.01 am under 2613 group.

2. this means, 70 and 65 pointers till then were cleared fully which is a good sign and relief for 60 point holders who havebeen waiting in ages. 

3. The real competitors for 60 pointers will be better scorers such as 65+ who lodged eoi from then till 11:59 pm on upcoming Sunday. 

4. Another notable thing is that the queue of international graduates and professionals who completed one year work experience or so have finished.

5. I strongly trust that number of 70+ pointers in upcoming round should be between 10 and 15 in worst case and may be in single digit in best case.

6. However, the number of 65 pointers might be high but it should be no more than 40-50 in worst case. The delay between 13/02/2014 where a 65 pointer was invited as last candidate showcases this point. From then, there is about 40-41 days of gap for 65 pointers. In other words, there might be a decent number of 65 pointers between 13/02/2014 and 24/03/2014 due to long gap. However, thuis number, i presume may

7. As a result, 60 pointers, according to me, will likely be invited in this round, but, their numbers will not be that much good. I guess this could be in single digit in worst case, may be about 10-15 in best case. Despite this fact, the welcome is change could be the invitations to 60 point holders which is the best part of upcoming round. However, in next rounds, this number will see a drastic increase in my opinion.

To cut a long story short, i am in the land of optimism, where i could predict that a decent number of low pointers will probably be invited.

All the best and keep your chin up.

Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## sas119

Sathiya,

Thats a relatively logical analysis you have made. Looks like they have managed to clear out most of the 70 and 65 pointers. Since they have more than doubled up the number of invitations they are going to send out on 24th March, it could be a good sign for 60 pointers like me who have been waiting. However I believe there have been 60 pointers who have been waiting since last 8 months as well. So logically it will be a FIFO situation for 60er's. I too feel optimistic on 60 pointers considering the fact that they have increased the invitations to twice the number for forthcoming round.

Hope there is a ray of hope for 60er's in the upcoming round. All the best and sit tight guys !!!


----------



## zameer.ise

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Hope you are doing well. Sorry, i was unable to post much comments yesterday.anyway, my view is given below.
> 
> 1. Latest invite round held on 10 March, 2014 observed last pointer having had 65 points whose visa date was 13/02/2014 12.01 am under 2613 group.
> 
> 2. this means, 70 and 65 pointers till then were cleared fully which is a good sign and relief for 60 point holders who havebeen waiting in ages.
> 
> 3. The real competitors for 60 pointers will be better scorers such as 65+ who lodged eoi from then till 11:59 pm on upcoming Sunday.
> 
> 4. Another notable thing is that the queue of international graduates and professionals who completed one year work experience or so have finished.
> 
> 5. I strongly trust that number of 70+ pointers in upcoming round should be between 10 and 15 in worst case and may be in single digit in best case.
> 
> 6. However, the number of 65 pointers might be high but it should be no more than 40-50 in worst case. The delay between 13/02/2014 where a 65 pointer was invited as last candidate showcases this point. From then, there is about 40-41 days of gap for 65 pointers. In other words, there might be a decent number of 65 pointers between 13/02/2014 and 24/03/2014 due to long gap. However, thuis number, i presume may
> 
> 7. As a result, 60 pointers, according to me, will likely be invited in this round, but, their numbers will not be that much good. I guess this could be in single digit in worst case, may be about 10-15 in best case. Despite this fact, the welcome is change could be the invitations to 60 point holders which is the best part of upcoming round. However, in next rounds, this number will see a drastic increase in my opinion.
> 
> To cut a long story short, i am in the land of optimism, where i could predict that a decent number of low pointers will probably be invited.
> 
> All the best and keep your chin up.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

I was awaiting for your reply 

Why you said there will be less invitations for 60 pointers in upcoming round (10-15 in best case) ??

Here is calculation from hnguyen

***************
Given the new Result to Date for 2613* is 2430, if DIBP intend to invite up to 4800, we'll have: 4800 - 2430 = 2370 invitations left for 7 rounds till end of June, 2014.

And all of this is for 189 only cause they no longer count 190 in.

Then each round will have ~ 2370 / 7 = 338 invitations.

With 100 first invitations will clear all >=65 pointers.

Then we'll have > 240 invitation for 60 pointers. From previous reports, it shifted around 10 days for 60 pointers each rounds with 80 invitations (included >=65 pointers), so now we can expect to see the cut off day for 60 pointers move to Sep or even Oct.
****************

Don't you think there will be increase in number of invitations in next rounds as there more invitations left for 189?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

zameer.ise said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> I was awaiting for your reply
> 
> Why you said there will be less invitations for 60 pointers in upcoming round (10-15 in best case) ??
> 
> Here is calculation from hnguyen
> 
> ***************
> Given the new Result to Date for 2613* is 2430, if DIBP intend to invite up to 4800, we'll have: 4800 - 2430 = 2370 invitations left for 7 rounds till end of June, 2014.
> 
> And all of this is for 189 only cause they no longer count 190 in.
> 
> Then each round will have ~ 2370 / 7 = 338 invitations.
> 
> With 100 first invitations will clear all >=65 pointers.
> 
> Then we'll have > 240 invitation for 60 pointers. From previous reports, it shifted around 10 days for 60 pointers each rounds with 80 invitations (included >=65 pointers), so now we can expect to see the cut off day for 60 pointers move to Sep or even Oct.
> ****************
> 
> Don't you think there will be increase in number of invitations in next rounds as there more invitations left for 189?


dear buddy, see, who told you that all remaining seats will be allotted for 189 visa only. The existing number of seats that is 86 is fixed for candidates under 189 visa and please understand that this number reamins the same even with implementation of new rules.

The new rule outlines that invites will be enhanced under 190 and not under 189 visa. I don't know why many people interpret the information wrongly. I clearly said in previous poats as well that there will be no ceilings for sstate/regional sponsored visas, though the cap for 189 is already set for the year.

The figure 4800 includes all these 3 visa types. So, please read through my posts carefully and understand the points made by DIBP too. Now, i am sure you could get what i wanted to convey. But, of course, this is good sign to go on.


----------



## zameer.ise

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear buddy, see, who told you that all remaining seats will be allotted for 189 visa only. The existing number of seats that is 86 is fixed for candidates under 189 visa and please understand that this number reamins the same even with implementation of new rules.
> 
> The new rule outlines that invites will be enhanced under 190 and not under 189 visa. I don't know why many people interpret the information wrongly. I clearly said in previous poats as well that there will be no ceilings for sstate/regional sponsored visas, though the cap for 189 is already set for the year.
> 
> The figure 4800 includes all these 3 visa types. So, please read through my posts carefully and understand the points made by DIBP too. Now, i am sure you could get what i wanted to convey. But, of course, this is good sign to go on.


Thanks Saathiya for clear cut explanation


----------



## hnguyen

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear buddy, see, who told you that all remaining seats will be allotted for 189 visa only. The existing number of seats that is 86 is fixed for candidates under 189 visa and please understand that this number reamins the same even with implementation of new rules.
> 
> The new rule outlines that invites will be enhanced under 190 and not under 189 visa. I don't know why many people interpret the information wrongly. I clearly said in previous poats as well that there will be no ceilings for sstate/regional sponsored visas, though the cap for 189 is already set for the year.
> 
> The figure 4800 includes all these 3 visa types. So, please read through my posts carefully and understand the points made by DIBP too. Now, i am sure you could get what i wanted to convey. But, of course, this is good sign to go on.


Hi sathiyaseelan,
Thanks for your great explanation.

Just one thing I'm still not quite clear about the new occupation ceiling table, could you please explain a bit more?

Why the new Result to Date of 2613* decreased from >3800 to 2430?
And how about the distribution of 2730 invitations left?

Is the number of invitation should be at least doubled on 24-Mar cause they increased the total number *of 189 from 950 to 2000* ?
24 March 2014
Visa Subclass	Maximum Number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	2000
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	15


----------



## sathiyaseelan

hnguyen said:


> Hi sathiyaseelan,
> Thanks for your great explanation.
> 
> Just one thing I'm still not quite clear about the new occupation ceiling table, could you please explain a bit more?
> 
> Why the new Result to Date of 2613* decreased from >3800 to 2430?
> And how about the distribution of 2730 invitations left?
> 
> Is the number of invitation should be at least doubled on 24-Mar cause they increased the total number *of 189 from 950 to 2000* ?
> 24 March 2014
> Visa Subclass	Maximum Number
> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	2000
> Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	15


hi buddy, it is my pleasure to direct people whenever they come up with doubts. This is indeed a good question to ask for and my explanations go below.

1. Firstly, new ceilings is established taking new rules to set cap for 190 visa into account. Prior to new rule, it was, i guess, 3800 seats filled in so far and it was tuned to 2430 now for 2613 group. Did anyone notice the change in ceiling for all other occupations?

There was a drastic change in other job codes too. many occupations,have been reset with minimum of 1000 invites from this round onwards and that is the reason why the number of invites has doubled. Obviously, the number of people invited in all groups might be doubled. isn't it? If you say, yes, you are brilliant. i recommend you guys to take a snapshot of results of every round for all occupations and keep them for your reference.

2. Out of remaining seats that is 2730, 86 seats per round under 189 visa, i strongly trust will be available for every round for 2613 group and the reset will be given to 190 and 489 visas. so, 86*7= 602 seats will be given to 189 visa approximately.

Let's see how it goes on.

sathiya


----------



## hnguyen

Hi Sathiya,

Thanks for your very kind reply.

I'm still think these slots are for 189 only.

Another clue is if you take a look at any occupation code that available in CSOL only (), Result to Date are reset to 0 since you can't apply for 189 under it as indicated by rahulreshu:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-march-10-skillselect-report.html#post3470841

And if they increased the total number of invitations for 189 from 950 to 2000 why still only 86 seats available? How about other 1050 invitations?

Ok, just wait for another 2 days to see


----------



## nsoni

Hi,

My husband is a Mechanical engineer (2335) and has a total of 60 points. He has been attempting IELTS since long trying to score 7 and above in all bands, however, he has missed by 0.5 unfortunately. Nevertheless, I believe 60 points should be alright as far as his occupation code is concerned. Should we go ahead with 60 points and apply for EOI?

Also, will our application be considered if we apply on a weekend? I mean will it be considered in the upcoming round on Monday? Any suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## maq_qatar

nsoni said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband is a Mechanical engineer (2335) and has a total of 60 points. He has been attempting IELTS since long trying to score 7 and above in all bands, however, he has missed by 0.5 unfortunately. Nevertheless, I believe 60 points should be alright as far as his occupation code is concerned. Should we go ahead with 60 points and apply for EOI?
> 
> Also, will our application be considered if we apply on a weekend? I mean will it be considered in the upcoming round on Monday? Any suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks.


You can apply with 60 points and later you can update ielts score if you achive higher score.

No worries, you eoi will be consider as its online process.

All the best

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## nsoni

maq_qatar said:


> You can apply with 60 points and later you can update ielts score if you achive higher score.
> 
> No worries, you eoi will be consider as its online process.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Hi maq_qatar,

Thanks for your reply. I have another query here. From what I understood after going through your signature is that you've applied for the EOI in 2013. There might be many other applicants too with 60 points. Then despite the fact that they have increased the number of invites for the coming Monday, are there any chances that our invite might get processed with 60 points?

Thanks.


----------



## karnavidyut

nsoni said:


> Hi maq_qatar,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I have another query here. From what I understood after going through your signature is that you've applied for the EOI in 2013. There might be many other applicants too with 60 points. Then despite the fact that they have increased the number of invites for the coming Monday, are there any chances that our invite might get processed with 60 points?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi therei,

You must apply regardless of the fact whether there is 100% chance or 0.1% chance of you being invited. Atleast you are in queue and something is always better than nothing. 
Later if you are able to increase your points score you can always come back and modify your EOI with the changed details and you will automatically go up the queue. Hope that helps? 

K


----------



## nsoni

karnavidyut said:


> Hi therei,
> 
> You must apply regardless of the fact whether there is 100% chance or 0.1% chance of you being invited. Atleast you are in queue and something is always better than nothing.
> Later if you are able to increase your points score you can always come back and modify your EOI with the changed details and you will automatically go up the queue. Hope that helps?
> 
> K


Hi karnavidyut,

Thanks for your reply. Yes your suggestion makes sense and we shall certainly apply for the EOI immediately. If I may further dig in some more, I would like to know whether invites are issued regardless of the occupation code? I mean is it just the point score that matters or a combination of both point score and occupation code?

Thanks.


----------



## chennaiguy

Monday round will open the gate for 60 pointers considering the invitation count of this round and also the similar trend (started issuing on pro rata basis ) where it stuck at 65 in Aug'13. In Sep 1st round, 1 month 65 points backlog (~950 - 189 inv count for that round) was cleared and in Oct round 1 month 60 points backlog (950 - 189 inv count) was cleared.

I feel all 65 pointers + at least 1 month backlog of 60 pointers will be cleared on Monday unless the backlog is huge for 60 pointers for the initial month which results in < 1 month cut off date.

Anyway, just 2 more days to go :fingerscrossed:


----------



## anish13

all janta of this forum. please let us know when you get an invite on sunday so that we, 60 pointers can breath a little easy.. all the best to everyone..


----------



## nsoni

Hey just another quick question ... do we need to submit any details about IELTS or skill assessment outcome letter during EOI submission? I mean its obvious that we may be asked for the IELTS Score, but do we need to provide any reference number as such?

Thanks.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nsoni said:


> Hi karnavidyut,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Yes your suggestion makes sense and we shall certainly apply for the EOI immediately. If I may further dig in some more, I would like to know whether invites are issued regardless of the occupation code? I mean is it just the point score that matters or a combination of both point score and occupation code?
> 
> Thanks.


actually, for every invite round under 189 has a cap for it. in last round it was 950 and now from this upcoming round, it will be 2000. This means, 2000 people who lodge eoi's will be invited based on their point scores and visa date of effect.

For instance, if two candidates are there with 60 points, however, one with earlier date will be invited prior to the other having recent visa date. The theme is first points, and then if both are fighting with each other (LOL) with same points one who lodged will be selected. 

in your occupation, mechanical engineer, there is very less competition and as a result, your hubby should get an invite within 2 rounds for sure.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nsoni said:


> Hey just another quick question ... do we need to submit any details about IELTS or skill assessment outcome letter during EOI submission? I mean its obvious that we may be asked for the IELTS Score, but do we need to provide any reference number as such?
> 
> Thanks.


yes, you need to fill in all details in regards to IELTS, skills assessment, education and so on in EOI. You need to enter a reference number of IELTS on EOI.


----------



## nsoni

sathiyaseelan said:


> actually, for every invite round under 189 has a cap for it. in last round it was 950 and now from this upcoming round, it will be 2000. This means, 2000 people who lodge eoi's will be invited based on their point scores and visa date of effect.
> 
> For instance, if two candidates are there with 60 points, however, one with earlier date will be invited prior to the other having recent visa date. The theme is first points, and then if both are fighting with each other (LOL) with same points one who lodged will be selected.
> 
> in your occupation, mechanical engineer, there is very less competition and as a result, your hubby should get an invite within 2 rounds for sure.


Hi Sathiya,

Thanks a lot for your reply. So what I understood from your reply is that points and date of effect is all that matters while issuing an invite. Then when does an occupation code come into picture? I mean they would always want to be fair to different occupations while issuing the invites. Or is just random and occupation is just not considered ... Please throw in some light! 

Also, if I may ask, do we need to submit any reference number for the EA outcome letter while submitting an EOI? Kindly advise.

Thanks.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nsoni said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply. So what I understood from your reply is that points and date of effect is all that matters while issuing an invite. Then when does an occupation code come into picture? I mean they would always want to be fair to different occupations while issuing the invites. Or is just random and occupation is just not considered ... Please throw in some light!
> 
> Also, if I may ask, do we need to submit any reference number for the EA outcome letter while submitting an EOI? Kindly advise.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, you need to mention customer id printed on skills assessment letter in EOI while filling in. Secondly, DIBP would like to meet ceiling for all occupations and as far as mechanical engineering group is concerned, the competition is less and as a result, he should be invited. But, make one thing sure that he should be selected before the cap for each invite rounds touches 2000. I mean, only top 2000 candidates will be picked in each round.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

sathiyaseelan said:


> Yes, you need to mention customer id printed on skills assessment letter in EOI while filling in. Secondly, DIBP would like to meet ceiling for all occupations and as far as mechanical engineering group is concerned, the competition is less and as a result, he should be invited. But, make one thing sure that he should be selected before the cap for each invite rounds touches 2000. I mean, only top 2000 candidates will be picked in each round.


Dear sathiya,
I have total 50 points considering age, education and experience. Code for skill assessment is 233512 - Mech Engr. What is the probability if I lodge EOI opting state sponsorship?
Will DIBP grant visa on 55 points?

IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 Positive on 3 Feb 14 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014 L8.5 R6.5 W6.5 S6.0


----------



## sathiyaseelan

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear sathiya,
> I have total 50 points considering age, education and experience. Code for skill assessment is 233512 - Mech Engr. What is the probability if I lodge EOI opting state sponsorship?
> Will DIBP grant visa on 55 points?
> 
> IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 Positive on 3 Feb 14 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014 L8.5 R6.5 W6.5 S6.0


No, DIBP won't give 190 visa if you have only 55 points. Indeed, you will not be able to get an approval from state for SS under 190 visa which is the first step you need to pass through. State sponsorship gives you only 5 points and you will stand at 55 points.

you may try for 489 visa if any region/state sponsors you, but, keep in mind that it is a temporary visa which restricts you to stay within a region.


----------



## ravikrc

*for sathiya*

dear sathiya
as a senior expert , i need your advice regarding 489 relative sponsor, i applied eoi on 7th of july 2013 for software engineer, 489 rs with 60 points, i really lost hope and almost financially i lost. i am still in melbourne as my substantial tr finished last august and i have to lodge student visa , now i am on student visa, i have a sincere request do you have any idea , when i could get invitation, i have no idea on what date , if any one got invitation under software engineer with 60 points for 489 rs.
please let me know waiting for your reply.
thanks
ravi


----------



## ravikrc

dear sathiya
as a senior expert , i need your advice regarding 489 relative sponsor, i applied eoi on 7th of july 2013 for software engineer, 489 rs with 60 points, i really lost hope and almost financially i lost. i am still in melbourne as my substantial tr finished last august and i have to lodge student visa , now i am on student visa, i have a sincere request do you have any idea , when i could get invitation, i have no idea on what date , if any one got invitation under software engineer with 60 points for 489 rs.
please let me know waiting for your reply.
thanks
ravi


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ravikrc said:


> dear sathiya
> as a senior expert , i need your advice regarding 489 relative sponsor, i applied eoi on 7th of july 2013 for software engineer, 489 rs with 60 points, i really lost hope and almost financially i lost. i am still in melbourne as my substantial tr finished last august and i have to lodge student visa , now i am on student visa, i have a sincere request do you have any idea , when i could get invitation, i have no idea on what date , if any one got invitation under software engineer with 60 points for 489 rs.
> please let me know waiting for your reply.
> thanks
> ravi


Ravi, first chill out.. don't get tensed. Family sponsored visa has been restricted to a fewer seats only in every round and as a result, it may be difficult to get it. But, why don't you apply for state sponsored visa (489) or regional sponsored one (190). I am sure there are few states that are currently sponsoring your occupation such as orana regional sponsorship and victoria state sponsorship. there are other states and or regions also which may sponsor you. Moreover, there is a drastic increase in ceilings for 190 and 489 visas as well. So, there are several positive things for your group.

Why don't you explore other possibilities of enhancing your points such as getting 7 or 8 bands in each section of ielts or adding partner's qualification, or passing in credential community language or so.

Moreover, i am sure you should be able to succeed in getting visa. be patient and explore all avenues to get through it. All the best,

sathiya


----------



## ravikrc

*thanks sathiya*

thanks sathiya
that means could i expect any invitation in next round, i already applied for oran a region , i prefer not to move regional. i have wife and kid, i have jobs in melbourne. financially too hard, waiting for reply


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ravikrc said:


> thanks sathiya
> that means could i expect any invitation in next round, i already applied for oran a region , i prefer not to move regional. i have wife and kid, i have jobs in melbourne. financially too hard, waiting for reply


wait, there are 2 subcategories under 489 temporary provisional visa. Do you know that? One is family sponsored and the other is regional sponsored. You mentioned in your post that you lodged eoi under family sponsored 489 visa. If that is the case, you may need to wait for long. otherwise, you may prefer to apply under 489 regional sponsored visa (489).

a negative aspect for your group is that no invitations were issued to Skilled – Regional (Subclass 489 (Provisional) – Family Sponsored for your occupations in the last round that was held on 10 march, 2014. But, i am optimistic that withinin 4-5 upcoming rounds, you may likely get an invite.

But, don't worry as you may explore other avenues like raising band scores in ielts, adding your wife's qualifications etc. You didn't mention these things yet.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

sathiyaseelan said:


> No, DIBP won't give 190 visa if you have only 55 points. Indeed, you will not be able to get an approval from state for SS under 190 visa which is the first step you need to pass through. State sponsorship gives you only 5 points and you will stand at 55 points.
> 
> you may try for 489 visa if any region/state sponsors you, but, keep in mind that it is a temporary visa which restricts you to stay within a region.


Is it possible that they assess my experience and based on that they approve even at 55 points?

I am pretty sure that if they look at my profile they will allot EOI invitation without hesitation.

Means, are there any exceptions even at lesser points EOI cleared?

IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 Positive on 3 Feb 14 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014 L8.5 R6.5 W6.5 S6.0


----------



## Santhosh.15

tirik.ijrad said:


> Is it possible that they assess my experience and based on that they approve even at 55 points?
> 
> I am pretty sure that if they look at my profile they will allot EOI invitation without hesitation.
> 
> Means, are there any exceptions even at lesser points EOI cleared?
> 
> IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 Positive on 3 Feb 14 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014 L8.5 R6.5 W6.5 S6.0


My friend, i can understand your anxiety, but DIBP will not accept any applications less than 60 points including State spinsorship.

Hence, as others mentioned kindly take professional help to figure out a way to reach minimum threshold points 

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## blessngwe05

tirik.ijrad said:


> Is it possible that they assess my experience and based on that they approve even at 55 points?
> 
> I am pretty sure that if they look at my profile they will allot EOI invitation without hesitation.
> 
> Means, are there any exceptions even at lesser points EOI cleared?
> 
> IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 Positive on 3 Feb 14 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014 L8.5 R6.5 W6.5 S6.0


Invitations are issued out automatically by a system and not by individuals. The criteria for one to get an invite is a minimum of 60 points so unless you meet that criterion, you will not be invited. You have to look at other options of getting your points up. I see you've done IELTS twice before but I strongly believe if you put in a bit more effort, you will make a minimum of 7 and get the 60 that will see you getting invite without any issues. Don't give up. The wise say where there is a will there is a way. You obviously have the will to migrate to Australia. The way just ha to be thought out through. Good luck


----------



## King_of_the_ring

some ray of hope. Guys have u seen the new statistics ? no of seats jump back to 2400 around. What was the last date of invitation with guys having 60 points ?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

tirik.ijrad said:


> Is it possible that they assess my experience and based on that they approve even at 55 points?
> 
> I am pretty sure that if they look at my profile they will allot EOI invitation without hesitation.
> 
> Means, are there any exceptions even at lesser points EOI cleared?
> 
> IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 Positive on 3 Feb 14 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014 L8.5 R6.5 W6.5 S6.0


i am clueless why you still don't understand the process of invite and visa.. buddy, do you want to take risk? if so, go and over-claim your experience in eoi and lodge visa application but be ready to face visa refusal. You will, for sure, loose your hard-earned money, time and so on if you wish to do so. There is a process that is outlined clearly and you don't want to explore any other options to raise your points. DIBP is not generous to allow 40 or 50 pointers to get visa grants (including SS, RS, FS). So,please understand the process and obey it.


----------



## Clever

Hello Sathiya Salim
Really you are very experienced directional guide expat for all of us.
I am really following all thread at this Expat forum and analysing and waiting for my invitation.

I have two following questions can you please spread your some of light on :

Clever -----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 27,2013 ----------------- ?
I applied my EOI on Nov 27, 2013 with 60 Point according to your experience, what do you think when can i about to receive my invitation? 
and my TR is going to expires on 08 August 2014, What do you think will be i able to receive invitation before it expires?

2. Can you please tell me what's the procedure means NSW SS? means do that is suitable option for me to apply NSW SS or either do i wait for EOI invitation?
and What's the procedure of SS if i get positive response then i have to move SS regional area and live for two years there and also is it must to find job in my field?


Please i need your help in this matter and help me out that what's best option for me to choose?
Thanks
Clever


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Hi All

I have submitted my EOI for subclass 189 on 20th March 2014 with 60 points claim (including experience points). Hoping to get an invite on the 24th March 2014 round of invitations. My SOL is 221111 - General Accountant. 

I just have one curious question. My skills employment assessment states my experience only upto Dec 2013, i.e. when I had applied for skills migration assessment. Until Dec 2013 my experience had been assessed to be 34+ months, however on 20th March (when I submitted my EOI) my experience was more than 36 months. Can I claim points for experience (3-5 years band)? I am in the same job, same role for the last 2 years. I have all the proofs for my employment after Dec 2013.

Thanks


----------



## cancerianlrules

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for subclass 189 on 20th March 2014 with 60 points claim (including experience points). Hoping to get an invite on the 24th March 2014 round of invitations. My SOL is 221111 - General Accountant.
> 
> I just have one curious question. My skills employment assessment states my experience only upto Dec 2013, i.e. when I had applied for skills migration assessment. Until Dec 2013 my experience had been assessed to be 34+ months, however on 20th March (when I submitted my EOI) my experience was more than 36 months. Can I claim points for experience (3-5 years band)? I am in the same job, same role for the last 2 years. I have all the proofs for my employment after Dec 2013.
> 
> Thanks


Yes in my opinion you can! When you submit employment docs during Visa application, ensure you get an updated statement of Service and responsiblies of a latest date from your current employer.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

cancerianlrules said:


> Yes in my opinion you can! When you submit employment docs during Visa application, ensure you get an updated statement of Service and responsiblies of a latest date from your current employer.


Thanks! Yes absolutely, will not have problem regarding getting an updated letter from employer.


----------



## australiaprvisa

2613 Software and Applications Programmers 60 20/08/2013 11.10 pm


----------



## australiaprvisa

King_of_the_ring said:


> some ray of hope. Guys have u seen the new statistics ? no of seats jump back to 2400 around. What was the last date of invitation with guys having 60 points ?


2613 Software and Applications Programmers 60 20/08/2013 11.10 pm


----------



## viswas

Friends Pls help -Got ACS 8years result, but have just 60 points ( IELTS writing only 6.5 rest above 7 ) , is is worthwhile to improve IELTS and submit EOI, or submit EOI with 60 (business analyst code) and update EOI when score improves? I am keen on 190 for NSW and VIC, how to apply ? thanks


----------



## maq_qatar

viswas said:


> Friends Pls help -Got ACS 8years result, but have just 60 points ( IELTS writing only 6.5 rest above 7 ) , is is worthwhile to improve IELTS and submit EOI, or submit EOI with 60 (business analyst code) and update EOI when score improves? I am keen on 190 for NSW and VIC, how to apply ? thanks


Hi

Its worth to submit EOI as soon as possible aleast you will be in race and you update later on. If you can achive better score thats that will keep you on top of 60 pointers.

As far as i know while submitting EOI you can choose both visa category and can apply for multiple state. 

Create skill select login and go through the screens you will more idea about process

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## rohit1_sharma

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi All I have submitted my EOI for subclass 189 on 20th March 2014 with 60 points claim (including experience points). Hoping to get an invite on the 24th March 2014 round of invitations. My SOL is 221111 - General Accountant. I just have one curious question. My skills employment assessment states my experience only upto Dec 2013, i.e. when I had applied for skills migration assessment. Until Dec 2013 my experience had been assessed to be 34+ months, however on 20th March (when I submitted my EOI) my experience was more than 36 months. Can I claim points for experience (3-5 years band)? I am in the same job, same role for the last 2 years. I have all the proofs for my employment after Dec 2013. Thanks


Just upload the proof of employment till current date like Payslip, Bankstatement when lodging visa application and choosing the end date of employment as current during EOI. It will be considered.


----------



## abhifirewall

rohit1_sharma said:


> Just upload the proof of employment till current date like Payslip, Bankstatement when lodging visa application and choosing the end date of employment as current during EOI. It will be considered.


Hi,

I have a similar case. I assume that ACS will assess me with around 4 and half years and by the time I'll submit EOI I'll have total exp of 5 years.
However I have changed jobs in between and the last 6 months will be in different company but similar role. Will that be considered by DIBP if I make it to total 5 years giving all the details like paysllip, letter etc for both the companies?


----------



## cancerianlrules

abhifirewall said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a similar case. I assume that ACS will assess me with around 4 and half years and by the time I'll submit EOI I'll have total exp of 5 years.
> However I have changed jobs in between and the last 6 months will be in different company but similar role. Will that be considered by DIBP if I make it to total 5 years giving all the details like paysllip, letter etc for both the companies?


If this employment is not assessed by ACS then you should not include, as per my opinion. As the CO may not accept it at a later stage. It depends on the CO but if I was you I would not take the chance as the consequences of the same could be rejection On claiming higher points.


----------



## abhifirewall

cancerianlrules said:


> If this employment is not assessed by ACS then you should not include, as per my opinion. As the CO may not accept it at a later stage. It depends on the CO but if I was you I would not take the chance as the consequences of the same could be rejection On claiming higher points.


Thank you. Will keep that in mind.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

abhifirewall said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a similar case. I assume that ACS will assess me with around 4 and half years and by the time I'll submit EOI I'll have total exp of 5 years.
> However I have changed jobs in between and the last 6 months will be in different company but similar role. Will that be considered by DIBP if I make it to total 5 years giving all the details like paysllip, letter etc for both the companies?


what cancerian rules said is not the case. Well, your skills assessment letter is valid for 2 years and hence you don't need to knock their doors again and again just add few months experience obtained from a new company. Your new experience is definitely added to your basket for additional points if you are able to support this experience through submitting current monthly pay slips, new reference letter, recommendation letter, form 16, income tax statements etc whichever is applicable. DIBP and case officer, for sure, consider this additional experience too. So, no worries...:tongue::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Clever said:


> Hello Sathiya Salim
> Really you are very experienced directional guide expat for all of us.
> I am really following all thread at this Expat forum and analysing and waiting for my invitation.
> 
> I have two following questions can you please spread your some of light on :
> 
> Clever -----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 27,2013 ----------------- ?
> I applied my EOI on Nov 27, 2013 with 60 Point according to your experience, what do you think when can i about to receive my invitation?
> and my TR is going to expires on 08 August 2014, What do you think will be i able to receive invitation before it expires?
> 
> 2. Can you please tell me what's the procedure means NSW SS? means do that is suitable option for me to apply NSW SS or either do i wait for EOI invitation?
> and What's the procedure of SS if i get positive response then i have to move SS regional area and live for two years there and also is it must to find job in my field?
> 
> 
> Please i need your help in this matter and help me out that what's best option for me to choose?
> Thanks
> Clever



hi clever, 

1. you may likely get an invite in few more rounds.

2. If you don't mind, it is better for you to sit for ielts to score 7 or 8 bands in each section to gat 10 or 20 valuable points. You don't need to work in same job but should reside in that state only for first 2 years. if you don't work there in state for 2 years, it may create issues later on when you apply for RRV and or citizenship.

i, nine times out of ten, recommend candidates to go for 189 visa rather than 190.


----------



## abhifirewall

sathiyaseelan said:


> what cancerian rules said is not the case. Well, your skills assessment letter is valid for 2 years and hence you don't need to knock their doors again and again just add few months experience obtained from a new company. Your new experience is definitely added to your basket for additional points if you are able to support this experience through submitting current monthly pay slips, new reference letter, recommendation letter, form 16, income tax statements etc whichever is applicable. DIBP and case officer, for sure, consider this additional experience too. So, no worries...:tongue::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:



Thank Sathiyaseelan. Your inputs are very helpful. Looks like I can get an extra 5 points now. :cheer2: I have all the documents related to both the jobs. Only thing I'll have to get the updated letter. Will get that before submitting EOI.


----------



## Santhosh.15

sathiyaseelan said:


> what cancerian rules said is not the case. Well, your skills assessment letter is valid for 2 years and hence you don't need to knock their doors again and again just add few months experience obtained from a new company. Your new experience is definitely added to your basket for additional points if you are able to support this experience through submitting current monthly pay slips, new reference letter, recommendation letter, form 16, income tax statements etc whichever is applicable. DIBP and case officer, for sure, consider this additional experience too. So, no worries...:tongue::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Dear Sathiya

Epppadi erukeengha...

I am a diehard fan of you since i joined this forum. You have been extremely helpful to everyone even after your grant where most prople does not come back to forum after visa grant. I salute you for that.

But as far as this particular case is concerened i disagree with you for a larger cause.

As far as ACS is concerned, DIBP accepts only acs assesment, any new experience needs to be assessed by ACS to claim points unlike VETASSES, however if it is same company it is not required. But in his case that is not the scenario.

Well, i can be bit of certain about this because a close friend of mine had gone through this agony.

I repeat, i have highest regard for the way you help out everyone here but i thought i should chip in here, afterall it is about giving back our experience, isnt the purpose of this forum.

This is the first time i aired my views in this forum and that is because i am certain about it.

Pls feel free to share your views.

Santhosh


----------



## cancerianlrules

sathiyaseelan said:


> what cancerian rules said is not the case. Well, your skills assessment letter is valid for 2 years and hence you don't need to knock their doors again and again just add few months experience obtained from a new company. Your new experience is definitely added to your basket for additional points if you are able to support this experience through submitting current monthly pay slips, new reference letter, recommendation letter, form 16, income tax statements etc whichever is applicable. DIBP and case officer, for sure, consider this additional experience too. So, no worries...:tongue::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


I've read about not one but few instances in the forum itself, where the DIPB accepts only the employment assessed by ACS. If a particular job is not assessed then best is not to include it in the EOI. Again, this is my opinion which differs from saathiya. You may browse through old posts in this thread! 

No hard feelings saathiya.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rohit1_sharma said:


> Just upload the proof of employment till current date like Payslip, Bankstatement when lodging visa application and choosing the end date of employment as current during EOI. It will be considered.


Thanks Rohit!

So simply put, in case it is the SAME employer, job title and role, then what counts is the no. of years of experience while submitting EOI, and not while applying for assessment with assessing authority, provided there is no more than 2-3 months of gap between the two, right?

I understand that mostly everyone gets their 'experience' assessed along with 'qualifications' but it is optional to get 'experience' assessed in the first place anyway.


----------



## simple_man

Hey Guys:

I am happy to inform that , I got an Invite Finally for 190 - SA for ICT Biz Analyst.God's Grace !

After 189 ever lasting wait which did not help , After rejection from Victoria , I had lodged SA Application and EOI this month , and the Invite came lightning fast which was hard to believe and still finding it hard to believe ! ( Occupational ceiling Rule change this March 2014 is the reason)

Anyways I am going ahead for visa lodgement , thanks to All the Expats especially Sathiya , kmann , wanafly who guided me ...

Guys I would suggest , GO FOR 190 ...since occupational ceiling does not matter there....since as you all know that I did not even have chance to get 189 since my occupation is in the golden SIX and with very limited seats.....there were occupations which had special conditions apply now it is taken OFF ! and moved to medium or limited availability. Check the SS occupation list to know more !

Hope we all can make it through...

Cheers - Simple_Man



ANZCO Code : 2611 (ICT - Biz Analyst) - 60 POINTS | ACS: 23/02/2013| ACS Result: 02/05/2012 | IELTS: 8.5/7/7/7 - 27/04/2013|*189 EOI submitted: 08/08/2013 ** NO LUCK*|190 SA EOI - 15/03/3014 | 190 State Nomination LODGED - 18/3/2014 | *Invite 190 SA: 20/03/3014*| VISA Lodging - In Progress... |


----------



## hishamaus

Hi everyone,

Lovely to see all this information and help from everyone.

I have submitted my EOI with 65 points on Software and Applications Programmers code for Visa - 189.
my 65 points were only achieved on Feb the 25th and I have been anxiously waiting ever since.
On the 10th of March round, the last person taken had a date of effect of Feb the 13th, so I might be in luck this round especially with the increased number of invitations (a maximum of 2000)

If I may ask, when do invitations get sent to applicants? Are they sent automatically on the day of the round (example This round is Monday 24th midnight)?
Or are they sent along when the reports are being published?

I have been following the reports closely, and they were published about 10 days after the round date. So, I don't want to expect an invite for an application tomorrow when it might only happen in another 11 days.

Many thanks everyone


----------



## rohit1_sharma

hishamaus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Lovely to see all this information and help from everyone.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 65 points on Software and Applications Programmers code for Visa - 189.
> my 65 points were only achieved on Feb the 25th and I have been anxiously waiting ever since.
> On the 10th of March round, the last person taken had a date of effect of Feb the 13th, so I might be in luck this round especially with the increased number of invitations (a maximum of 2000)
> 
> If I may ask, when do invitations get sent to applicants? Are they sent automatically on the day of the round (example This round is Monday 24th midnight)?
> Or are they sent along when the reports are being published?
> 
> I have been following the reports closely, and they were published about 10 days after the round date. So, I don't want to expect an invite for an application tomorrow when it might only happen in another 11 days.
> 
> Many thanks everyone


The invites are automatically sent out through a system. It totally depends on the occupation ceiling for the role code you have applied for. If the ceiling is not been reached then people do get invites in the next round unless you are in the Six Golden occupation list where it's currently happening for high pointers and on pro-rata basis I believe.

I got my invite at 00:00 hrs Australia time which was still a sunday evening at my location.


----------



## hishamaus

rohit1_sharma said:


> The invites are automatically sent out through a system. It totally depends on the occupation ceiling for the role code you have applied for. If the ceiling is not been reached then people do get invites in the next round unless you are in the Six Golden occupation list where it's currently happening for high pointers and on pro-rata basis I believe.
> 
> I got my invite at 00:00 hrs Australia time which was still a sunday evening at my location.


Thank you for your reply rohit1_sharma.
My occupation is actually one of the six golden occupations, but I feel overly optimistic about this round.
Given the drop in the number of invites sent and the increase in invites to be sent this round, as other members have suggested, we will see a good increase in the number of invites and a drop in the points of the cut-off.

Thanks again


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Wish you and everyone else on the Golden occupation list All the Best for the upcoming round.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

simple_man said:


> Hey Guys:
> 
> I am happy to inform that , I got an Invite Finally for 190 - SA for ICT Biz Analyst.God's Grace !
> 
> After 189 ever lasting wait which did not help , After rejection from Victoria , I had lodged SA Application and EOI this month , and the Invite came lightning fast which was hard to believe and still finding it hard to believe ! ( Occupational ceiling Rule change this March 2014 is the reason)
> 
> Anyways I am going ahead for visa lodgement , thanks to All the Expats especially Sathiya , kmann , wanafly who guided me ...
> 
> Guys I would suggest , GO FOR 190 ...since occupational ceiling does not matter there....since as you all know that I did not even have chance to get 189 since my occupation is in the golden SIX and with very limited seats.....there were occupations which had special conditions apply now it is taken OFF ! and moved to medium or limited availability. Check the SS occupation list to know more !
> 
> Hope we all can make it through...
> 
> Cheers - Simple_Man
> 
> 
> 
> ANZCO Code : 2611 (ICT - Biz Analyst) - 60 POINTS | ACS: 23/02/2013| ACS Result: 02/05/2012 | IELTS: 8.5/7/7/7 - 27/04/2013|*189 EOI submitted: 08/08/2013 ** NO LUCK*|190 SA EOI - 15/03/3014 | 190 State Nomination LODGED - 18/3/2014 | *Invite 190 SA: 20/03/3014*| VISA Lodging - In Progress... |


congrats for your invite under 190 visa. I am really glad to see your progress in visa process. the invite has come on right time and now you are on safe side. So, no need to worry about it. WIsh you best fo luck for your visa grant.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

battulas78 said:


> Dear Sathiya
> 
> Epppadi erukeengha...
> 
> I am a diehard fan of you since i joined this forum. You have been extremely helpful to everyone even after your grant where most prople does not come back to forum after visa grant. I salute you for that.
> 
> But as far as this particular case is concerened i disagree with you for a larger cause.
> 
> As far as ACS is concerned, DIBP accepts only acs assesment, any new experience needs to be assessed by ACS to claim points unlike VETASSES, however if it is same company it is not required. But in his case that is not the scenario.
> 
> Well, i can be bit of certain about this because a close friend of mine had gone through this agony.
> 
> I repeat, i have highest regard for the way you help out everyone here but i thought i should chip in here, afterall it is about giving back our experience, isnt the purpose of this forum.
> 
> This is the first time i aired my views in this forum and that is because i am certain about it.
> 
> Pls feel free to share your views.
> 
> Santhosh


Santhosh, i am fine and hope you are also good. Thanks a lot for sharing your personal experience to which i really appreciate. i never take it wrong after all this is a forum, and even close friends like you and me may have different opinions on some aspects which is fully acceptable. 

One of my friends went through the same case successfully, however, it depends on your case officer. Few may accept your application where your present experience may not be needed to be evaluated and others may ask you to get assessed. So, it depends. Did your friend submitted all documents such as job description letter, experience letter, offer letter, pay slips, bank statement, income tax statements, and so on? If he could have submitted, he might have received a positive response from case officer.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

cancerianlrules said:


> I've read about not one but few instances in the forum itself, where the DIPB accepts only the employment assessed by ACS. If a particular job is not assessed then best is not to include it in the EOI. Again, this is my opinion which differs from saathiya. You may browse through old posts in this thread!
> 
> No hard feelings saathiya.


thats fine buddy. i don't take it hard as you are my friend on this forum, i welcome everyone's views on my posts. But, i also had a personal experience from one of my friends who tasted success out of visa application with the same circumstances. thats why i posted here.


----------



## hishamaus

sathiyaseelan said:


> thats fine buddy. i don't take it hard as you are my friend on this forum, i welcome everyone's views on my posts. But, i also had a personal experience from one of my friends who tasted success out of visa application with the same circumstances. thats why i posted here.


Sorry to barge in, but just wanted to add this as information on what is being discussed.

The employment does not necessarily have to be stamped by ACS. You can read more about this in 
skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/03/07/points-for-skilled-employment/

"That's alink ^, Sorry not allowed to post links just yet"

In skilled employment the authority agreement is only an Or clause, so it's not mandatory.

Please let me know if this is still wrong. 

Cheers


----------



## hishamaus

Hi everyone,

Need your help in something.

Just noticed that I have misspelled my Employer name.
Does changing the employer name affect my Visa date of effect in any way.

Thanks


----------



## bond_bhai

Brothers! Need you expert guidance, Please comment and help!

I am planning to submit EOI, however i have a few questions/clarifications. Any help in this regard is very much appreciated! 

1. I have been assessed by ACS. This is what i have - 
Company 1: Oct-2013 to June-2010
Company 2: July-2010 to July-2012
Company 3: July-2012 to Oct-2013

They have deducted 4 years and considered the remaining. So, i will have to remove 4 years from my first company. How do i show this in EOI? Do i need to add 2 different entries for the same company (Company 1). One with non-related (for 4 years deduction) and the other with related (remaining 2.5 years)?

2. do i need to enter my College name or the university name? My degree certificate has the university name and my markssheet has both college and university. I guess university name, but wanted to confirm.

3. Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?* 
This is "no" - right? I have no education done in Australia.

4. The employer name allows only 40 characters! Some of company names are longer than this as it includes - "Product development centre private limited"! So, can i enter only a part of the name?

4. Also, no documents are required at this stage right?

Thanks!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bond_bhai said:


> Brothers! Need you expert guidance, Please comment and help!
> 
> I am planning to submit EOI, however i have a few questions/clarifications. Any help in this regard is very much appreciated!
> 
> 1. I have been assessed by ACS. This is what i have -
> Company 1: Oct-2013 to June-2010
> Company 2: July-2010 to July-2012
> Company 3: July-2012 to Oct-2013
> 
> They have deducted 4 years and considered the remaining. So, i will have to remove 4 years from my first company. How do i show this in EOI? Do i need to add 2 different entries for the same company (Company 1). One with non-related (for 4 years deduction) and the other with related (remaining 2.5 years)?
> 
> 2. do i need to enter my College name or the university name? My degree certificate has the university name and my markssheet has both college and university. I guess university name, but wanted to confirm.
> 
> 3. Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?*
> This is "no" - right? I have no education done in Australia.
> 
> 4. The employer name allows only 40 characters! Some of company names are longer than this as it includes - "Product development centre private limited"! So, can i enter only a part of the name?
> 
> 4. Also, no documents are required at this stage right?
> 
> Thanks!


1. Yes, you may spilt the experience into two parts in eoi and mark one as relevant and the other as irrelevant to your nominated occupation. 

2. university name is ideal. i did the same.

3. yes, it is "no". 

4. make it Pvt. Ltd instead of writing Private Limited. Sounds good isn't it?

5. you mistakenly entered no 4 instead of 5. (how good my eyes are, ha ha ha). Yes, you don't need any documents to submit at this stage but need them to fill in few of their details such as customer id on skills assessment letter, candidate reference number from IELTS mark sheet etc. So, have all documents with you while filling up the eoi.

All the best.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

hishamaus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Need your help in something.
> 
> Just noticed that I have misspelled my Employer name.
> Does changing the employer name affect my Visa date of effect in any way.
> 
> Thanks


definitely, no. You can play volleyball with EOI (lol) till you are invited. So, go ahead.


----------



## cancerianlrules

sathiyaseelan said:


> thats fine buddy. i don't take it hard as you are my friend on this forum, i welcome everyone's views on my posts. But, i also had a personal experience from one of my friends who tasted success out of visa application with the same circumstances. thats why i posted here.


By the way, congratulations on your grant! Have you started interview preps and job hunt?.. what are your thoughts on CV formatting?


----------



## hishamaus

sathiyaseelan said:


> definitely, no. You can play volleyball with EOI (lol) till you are invited. So, go ahead.


Thanks Sathiyaseelan!
Just updated and there was no change to the date of effect.
Thanks again


----------



## bond_bhai

sathiyaseelan said:


> 1. Yes, you may spilt the experience into two parts in eoi and mark one as relevant and the other as irrelevant to your nominated occupation.
> 
> 2. university name is ideal. i did the same.
> 
> 3. yes, it is "no".
> 
> 4. make it Pvt. Ltd instead of writing Private Limited. Sounds good isn't it?
> 
> 5. you mistakenly entered no 4 instead of 5. (how good my eyes are, ha ha ha). Yes, you don't need any documents to submit at this stage but need them to fill in few of their details such as customer id on skills assessment letter, candidate reference number from IELTS mark sheet etc. So, have all documents with you while filling up the eoi.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks sathiyaseelan! You are awesome!
I still have one question, For point #4 (the first Q#4  ) The company name is actually "Intex India Product development centre Private Limited". How can i fit this in 40chars!!! I guess Intex India should be ok? Any thoughts?


----------



## hishamaus

Sorry for asking too many question. I still have one more to put my mind at ease.

My EOI says
Status: SUBMITTED
and
Result: The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 65 points

Does that mean I have done everything on my end and now I should just wait for the round?
The sentence "is able to be completed" kind of let's me think that there's something that I should do to complete the EOI, but I can't really find any action that would 'complete'.

Any thoughts?
Thanks a lot everyone!


----------



## mainak

hishamaus - that's all - we are all waiting since that statement showed up in monitor...


----------



## hishamaus

mainak said:


> hishamaus - that's all - we are all waiting since that statement showed up in monitor...


Thanks mainak!

I sincerely wish everyone here an invite and the best in whatever they seek


----------



## zameer.ise

*All The Vest*



hishamaus said:


> Thanks mainak!
> 
> I sincerely wish everyone here an invite and the best in whatever they seek



All The Best for for everybody and wishing 60 pointers shall move faster in this round


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bond_bhai said:


> Thanks sathiyaseelan! You are awesome!
> I still have one question, For point #4 (the first Q#4  ) The company name is actually "Intex India Product development centre Private Limited". How can i fit this in 40chars!!! I guess Intex India should be ok? Any thoughts?


intex india pvt ltd is correct.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

cancerianlrules said:


> By the way, congratulations on your grant! Have you started interview preps and job hunt?.. what are your thoughts on CV formatting?


yes, things are moving yet no fruitful results. i did get an interview call but they asked me to be present within a week for a face-to-face interview that is impossible at present. i am sure once i will be there, i could get a job within 3-4 months in worst case. keep resume within 3 pages unless you are a well experienced candidate who achieved many results and awards in professional life. fine tune your resume to every job you are going to apply. cover letter is a piece of writing that attracts headhunters and hr managers to go through your resume, bear in mind that every job needs different set of skills and to succeed in shortlisting, your resume and cover letter must meet with the needs.


----------



## Clever

Hello Friends
How are you? Wish you all the best for tonight and May god bless you all with EOI invitation this midnight 
Kindly can you please update in following list who receive invitation in this last March 2014 round please 

USER ----------- ANZSCO ---------- POINTS ----- EOI DATE OF EFFECT ------ INVITATION

rka123-----------------261313(189) ------70----------- Mar 10, 2014 ---------------- ?
karnavidyut-----------261311(189) ----- 65 ---------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
engineer1-------------261311(189) ----- 65 ---------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
hnguyen---------------261313(189)------ 65 ---------- Feb 28,2014 ----------------- ?
spraveenit------------ 261312(189)------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ----------------- ?
vit11------------------- 261313(189)------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ----------------- ?
chennaiguy------------261313(189)------ 65 ---------- Mar 6, 2014 ----------------- ?
arung001--------------261313(189)------ 65 ---------- Mar 11, 2014 ---------------- ?
sumit269-------------- 261313(xxx) ----- 60 ---------- Aug 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
try_my_luck4Oz------2613**(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 22, 2013 ---------------- ?
jiser911----------------261313(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
Pink7231-------------- 261311(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
venk--------------------2613**(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 24, 2013 ---------------- ?
yuri_gagari -----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Aug 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
sachinm01------------2613**(189)-------60 ---------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
maq_qatar------------261312(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
ashik-------------------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 02, 2013 ---------------- ?
PPPPPP----------------261312(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 04, 2013 ---------------- ?
gsingh-----------------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
anujmalhotra262----261312(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 13, 2013 ---------------- ?
psuresh0207---------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 15, 2013 ---------------- ?
Shri---------------------261312(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 20, 2013 ---------------- ?
Mattooose------------261312(189)------ 60 ---------- Sep 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
sam2304--------------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 24, 2013 ---------------- ?
australiaprvisa-------261312(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
vinod4141 -----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
rahul.tiwari-----------XXXXXX(189)------ 60 ---------- Sep 27, 2013 ---------------- ?
kiran55---------------261313(189)------ 60 ---------- Oct 08, 2013 ---------------- ?
maddy13885--------261313(189)------ 60 ---------- Oct 09, 2013 ---------------- ?
RMURALISRINIVAS--2613**(189)-------60 ---------- Oct 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
avinashmusic------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Oct 25, 2013 ---------------- ?
Sridev------------2613XX(189)-------60 ---------- Oct 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
svspavan----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
npraneethreddy----261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 08, 2013 ---------------- ?
sandspr-----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 09, 2013 ---------------- ?
santhossh---------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 12,2013 ----------------- ?
Rokar ------------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Nov 15, 2013 ---------------- ?
king_of_the_ring--261313(189) ------60 ---------- Nov 19, 2013 ---------------- ?
pooja.lohkane-----261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
kavya9------------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 25, 2013 ---------------- ?
Clever -----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 27,2013 ----------------- ?
huzefa85----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Dec 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
zameer.ise--------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
Saradha_J --------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
kavith------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
anish13-----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?


----------



## anish13

Clever said:


> Hello Friends
> How are you? Wish you all the best for tonight and May god bless you all with EOI invitation this midnight
> Kindly can you please update in following list who receive invitation in this last March 2014 round please
> 
> USER ----------- ANZSCO ---------- POINTS ----- EOI DATE OF EFFECT ------ INVITATION
> 
> rka123-----------------261313(189) ------70----------- Mar 10, 2014 ---------------- ?
> karnavidyut-----------261311(189) ----- 65 ---------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
> engineer1-------------261311(189) ----- 65 ---------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
> hnguyen---------------261313(189)------ 65 ---------- Feb 28,2014 ----------------- ?
> spraveenit------------ 261312(189)------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ----------------- ?
> vit11------------------- 261313(189)------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ----------------- ?
> chennaiguy------------261313(189)------ 65 ---------- Mar 6, 2014 ----------------- ?
> arung001--------------261313(189)------ 65 ---------- Mar 11, 2014 ---------------- ?
> sumit269-------------- 261313(xxx) ----- 60 ---------- Aug 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
> try_my_luck4Oz------2613**(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 22, 2013 ---------------- ?
> jiser911----------------261313(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Pink7231-------------- 261311(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
> venk--------------------2613**(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 24, 2013 ---------------- ?
> yuri_gagari -----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Aug 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
> sachinm01------------2613**(189)-------60 ---------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
> maq_qatar------------261312(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
> ashik-------------------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 02, 2013 ---------------- ?
> PPPPPP----------------261312(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 04, 2013 ---------------- ?
> gsingh-----------------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
> anujmalhotra262----261312(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 13, 2013 ---------------- ?
> psuresh0207---------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 15, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Shri---------------------261312(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 20, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Mattooose------------261312(189)------ 60 ---------- Sep 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
> sam2304--------------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 24, 2013 ---------------- ?
> australiaprvisa-------261312(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
> vinod4141 -----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
> rahul.tiwari-----------XXXXXX(189)------ 60 ---------- Sep 27, 2013 ---------------- ?
> kiran55---------------261313(189)------ 60 ---------- Oct 08, 2013 ---------------- ?
> maddy13885--------261313(189)------ 60 ---------- Oct 09, 2013 ---------------- ?
> RMURALISRINIVAS--2613**(189)-------60 ---------- Oct 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
> avinashmusic------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Oct 25, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Sridev------------2613XX(189)-------60 ---------- Oct 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
> svspavan----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
> npraneethreddy----261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 08, 2013 ---------------- ?
> sandspr-----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 09, 2013 ---------------- ?
> santhossh---------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 12,2013 ----------------- ?
> Rokar ------------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Nov 15, 2013 ---------------- ?
> king_of_the_ring--261313(189) ------60 ---------- Nov 19, 2013 ---------------- ?
> pooja.lohkane-----261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
> kavya9------------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 25, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Clever -----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 27,2013 ----------------- ?
> huzefa85----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Dec 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
> zameer.ise--------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Saradha_J --------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
> kavith------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
> anish13-----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?


hope the backlog moves by atleast a couple of months this time.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AuzLover

Another Invitation day...Good Luck Guys!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

why is everyone 261313 here?


----------



## cancerianlrules

Clever said:


> Hello Friends
> How are you? Wish you all the best for tonight and May god bless you all with EOI invitation this midnight
> Kindly can you please update in following list who receive invitation in this last March 2014 round please
> 
> USER ----------- ANZSCO ---------- POINTS ----- EOI DATE OF EFFECT ------ INVITATION
> 
> rka123-----------------261313(189) ------70----------- Mar 10, 2014 ---------------- ?
> karnavidyut-----------261311(189) ----- 65 ---------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
> engineer1-------------261311(189) ----- 65 ---------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
> hnguyen---------------261313(189)------ 65 ---------- Feb 28,2014 ----------------- ?
> spraveenit------------ 261312(189)------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ----------------- ?
> vit11------------------- 261313(189)------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ----------------- ?
> chennaiguy------------261313(189)------ 65 ---------- Mar 6, 2014 ----------------- ?
> arung001--------------261313(189)------ 65 ---------- Mar 11, 2014 ---------------- ?
> sumit269-------------- 261313(xxx) ----- 60 ---------- Aug 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
> try_my_luck4Oz------2613**(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 22, 2013 ---------------- ?
> jiser911----------------261313(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Pink7231-------------- 261311(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
> venk--------------------2613**(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 24, 2013 ---------------- ?
> yuri_gagari -----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Aug 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
> sachinm01------------2613**(189)-------60 ---------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
> maq_qatar------------261312(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
> ashik-------------------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 02, 2013 ---------------- ?
> PPPPPP----------------261312(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 04, 2013 ---------------- ?
> gsingh-----------------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
> anujmalhotra262----261312(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 13, 2013 ---------------- ?
> psuresh0207---------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 15, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Shri---------------------261312(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 20, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Mattooose------------261312(189)------ 60 ---------- Sep 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
> sam2304--------------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 24, 2013 ---------------- ?
> australiaprvisa-------261312(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
> vinod4141 -----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
> rahul.tiwari-----------XXXXXX(189)------ 60 ---------- Sep 27, 2013 ---------------- ?
> kiran55---------------261313(189)------ 60 ---------- Oct 08, 2013 ---------------- ?
> maddy13885--------261313(189)------ 60 ---------- Oct 09, 2013 ---------------- ?
> RMURALISRINIVAS--2613**(189)-------60 ---------- Oct 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
> avinashmusic------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Oct 25, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Sridev------------2613XX(189)-------60 ---------- Oct 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
> svspavan----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
> npraneethreddy----261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 08, 2013 ---------------- ?
> sandspr-----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 09, 2013 ---------------- ?
> santhossh---------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 12,2013 ----------------- ?
> Rokar ------------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Nov 15, 2013 ---------------- ?
> king_of_the_ring--261313(189) ------60 ---------- Nov 19, 2013 ---------------- ?
> pooja.lohkane-----261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
> kavya9------------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 25, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Clever -----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 27,2013 ----------------- ?
> huzefa85----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Dec 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
> zameer.ise--------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Saradha_J --------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
> kavith------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
> anish13-----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?


All the best people!!


----------



## chennaiguy

Alright, show time starts in 5 mins. Please post as soon as you get the invitation email. I have to wait for agent to confirm mine tomorrow.


----------



## mainak

it's The Time - batch process started...


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Best of luck everyone for the invitations round 24 Mar'14


----------



## jiser911

Still no invitation for me unfortunately


----------



## chennaiguy

jiser911 said:


> Still no invitation for me unfortunately


Wait for sometime it's just 1 min past 12am. Give some time for batch process to finish triggering all the emails.


----------



## mainak

EOI August not yet ??? - hold on buddy - program may be computing now, may be sending out email is done at batch at the end of the...


----------



## MaxTheWolf

All the best people!


----------



## hishamaus

Nothing here too. Anyone got lucky?


----------



## jiser911

chennaiguy said:


> Wait for sometime it's just 1 min past 12am. Give some time for batch process to finish triggering all the emails.


I checked it online, normally it should say there immediately...


----------



## hnguyen

Got invited, thanks everyone.
Just logged in to Skill select and saw this Status: Invited.


----------



## jiser911

Got it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mainak

Congrats jiser911


----------



## jiser911

After waiting for more than seven months I finally got the invite, I can hardly believe it!!!


----------



## chennaiguy

jiser911 said:


> Got it!!!!!!!!!!


I told you right I told you right.. Patience is the key.. Just kidding... Hearty congrats buddy. I know you would get it.. I am curious to know the cut off date for 60 points..


----------



## anish13

jiser911 said:


> Got it!!!!!!!!!!


congratulations.. wonderful.. very happy for you


----------



## yuri_gagari

got it .. Thank you everyone ... for your support .. hope all who are waiting receive it too .. all the best !!!


----------



## hishamaus

I got mine.
Thanks everyone.
And congrats to everyone 
For the record:

2613 Software and Applications Programmers 65 points Date of Effect: 25th of Feb 2014


----------



## mainak

Now it is important to see where the program stops... that will tell whether it is filling in now expected rate of ~300

anybody here with october eoi received invt?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

nothing for me


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mainak said:


> Now it is important to see where the program stops... that will tell whether it is filling in now expected rate of ~300
> 
> anybody here with october eoi received invt?


For how long does the program run?


----------



## ykps

Got Mine! Hurray!arty:


----------



## santhossh

MaxTheWolf said:


> nothing for me


Hi all...
Got the Invite for Analyst Programmer - 261311 - 60 POints - EOI - 12/NOV 2013.


----------



## mainak

ykps - your eoi is september or december (is it dd/mm or mm/dd) ?


----------



## chennaiguy

santhossh said:


> Hi all... Got the Invite for Analyst Programmer - 261311 - 60 POints - EOI - 12/NOV 2013.


Woww... Fantastic.. Cleared till Nov so far... Congrats buddy !!


----------



## cancerianlrules

chennaiguy said:


> Woww... Fantastic.. Cleared Nov so far... Congrats buddy !!


Great stuff!!


----------



## anish13

chennaiguy said:


> Woww... Fantastic.. Cleared Nov so far... Congrats buddy !!



Fantabulous.. i am so happy hearing this that i feel i myself have got an invite.. 

congrats


----------



## mainak

MaxTheWolf - no chance for 60 pointer 2014 in this round - me too on your boat and i am not expecting..
but honest expectation is on first round of may...


----------



## Sridev

Got it!

What a happy day for me!

Submitted EOI on 26/10/2013 & got an invite!

Thanks Sathiya and everyone!




Sridev


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mainak said:


> MaxTheWolf - no chance for 60 pointer 2014 in this round - me too on your boat and i am not expecting..
> but honest expectation is on first round of may...


Mainak

Are you also in SOL 221111? Has it to do anything with SOL?


----------



## ykps

mainak said:


> ykps - your eoi is september or december (is it dd/mm or mm/dd) ?


EOI updated on 9th of December.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

I want to request everyone without signature to please mention their SOL code.


----------



## chennaiguy

ykps said:


> EOI updated on 9th of December.


What is your occ code buddy?


----------



## mainak

MaxTheWolf - mine is 261311 - my SOL has around 2400 left after last purge... so expectation is 300 per round (7 left including today)
How much is left at your SOL?


----------



## lvonline

Congrats all... jiser u were so near yet so far...nice to see a 'powerplay' in this round!
Maq, mattoose hope you got guys.


----------



## anish13

so finally now we will see a huge change in the 2613 list with the last column updated.. great news guys.. congrats to all of them. This is definitely like a T20 match this time around


----------



## rose5

Received the invite.....eoi date 31st Oct


----------



## Clever

Thanks to God  I also got it 
Thanks all expat friends specially Sathiya Salim God bless you  You always a miracle for us to help in any situation Thanks you all


----------



## maq_qatar

Hi,

Received golden email, after long waiting got relief.

Thanks to everyone on this forum and many congra8s to all who received invitation.


----------



## anish13

Clever said:


> Thanks to God  I also got it
> Thanks all expat friends specially Sathiya Salim God bless you  You always a miracle for us to help in any situation Thanks you all



hey congrats.. so you had applied on 27h Nov.. so we can say that 2613 till now with 60 points uptill 27th nov have been invited. wooowwww


----------



## mainak

maq_qatar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Received golden email, after long waiting got relief.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum and many congra8s to all who received invitation.


maq_qatar - just a small note friend
golden_email is usually referred as the Grant Mail 

i know you are on cloud 9 now but hope you dont mind


----------



## hnguyen

hnguyen said:


> Let me make some simple calculation about the current situation for 24-Mar round.
> 
> Given the new Result to Date for 2613* is 2430, if DIBP intend to invite up to 4800, we'll have:
> 4800 - 2430 = 2370 invitations left for 7 rounds till end of June, 2014.
> 
> And all of this is for 189 only cause they no longer count 190 in.
> 
> Then each round will have ~ 2370 / 7 = 338 invitations.
> 
> With 100 first invitations will clear all >=65 pointers.
> 
> Then we'll have > 240 invitation for 60 pointers. From previous reports, it shifted around 10 days for 60 pointers each rounds with 80 invitations (included >=65 pointers), so now we can expect to see the cut off day for 60 pointers move to *Sep or even Oct.*
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong, just wanna give a positive outlook.
> Good luck to everyone's waiting.


Sorry guys, my calculation was wrong.
Cut off day for 60 pointers is now actually moved to *Nov or even Dec.*

Congrats and good luck everyone


----------



## ykps

chennaiguy said:


> What is your occ code buddy?


Signature le irukku thalai...!! Software Engineer...


----------



## chuminh

anyone 60 points with 2611 receive invitation this round?


----------



## kiran55

Hi all,

Yippeeee... i got the invite today
Thank you all for the support 
Good luck to others...



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261313, Visa Sub Class : 189, points : 60 EOI : 08-Oct-13


----------



## anish13

hnguyen said:


> Sorry guys, my calculation was wrong.
> Cut off day for 60 pointers is now actually moved to *Nov or even Dec.*
> 
> Congrats and good luck everyone


yes, i think right now it stands at Nov 27th, 60 points, 2613XX


----------



## chennaiguy

mainak said:


> maq_qatar - just a small note friend
> golden_email is usually referred as the Grant Mail
> 
> i know you are on cloud 9 now but hope you dont mind


I have to disagree with you buddy  EOI invitation email is the golden email and the grant is the platinum email


----------



## clankyasp

Ykps got invited today and he submitted eoi on 9th of Dec '13.


----------



## mainak

anish13 said:


> yes, i think right now it stands at Nov 27th, 60 points, 2613XX


No bro - it is 9th Dec ... check page 1224


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mainak said:


> MaxTheWolf - mine is 261311 - my SOL has around 2400 left after last purge... so expectation is 300 per round (7 left including today)
> How much is left at your SOL?


Hi Mainak

Stats in my case:

OccupationID Description CeilingValue ResultsToDate
2211 Accountants 9720 4153

I don't know what to make out of it.. Please help. It seems there are no active members of same profile as mine here.


----------



## anish13

clankyasp said:


> Ykps got invited today and he submitted eoi on 9th of Dec '13.


oh, if i am not wrong Ykps is also from 2613?.. is that correct.. please correct me.


----------



## mainak

that means whopping 550 invt per round

yeah unfortunately your SOL is inactive at this forum...


----------



## anish13

mainak said:


> No bro - it is 9th Dec ... check page 1224



oh wwwwwwwwoooooooooowwwwwwwww... that is so awesome


----------



## chennaiguy

ykps said:


> Signature le irukku thalai...!! Software Engineer...


Great da. Can't see the code in the signature still. Nijama machi...


----------



## clankyasp

anish13 said:


> oh, if i am not wrong Ykps is also from 2613?.. is that correct.. please correct me.


Yes 2613, sadly, i cant check mine yet, agents email id used have to wait till morning.


----------



## btkarthikram

Congrats to everyone who got their invite.. especially the ones in the golden 6 waiting for a long time.. the increase to 1000 ceiling has really helped..


----------



## ykps

clankyasp said:


> Ykps got invited today and he submitted eoi on 9th of Dec '13.


I think the system picked up my skill assessment date and not the EOI Date. Skills were assessed on 5th Nov and IELTS was much before that.


----------



## mainak

clankyasp said:


> Yes 2613, sadly, i cant check mine yet, agents email id used have to wait till morning.


2014 - tough man!


----------



## chuminh

clankyasp said:


> Yes 2613, sadly, i cant check mine yet, agents email id used have to wait till morning.


Let me know if you receive invitation buddy. My EOI is 11/1/2014 with 60pts. my code is 2611 though.


----------



## greeniearun

Thanks guys... Got mine.. 2613.. Upgraded to 65 March 11... Thanks again all... Sathiya Mattose where are you... Take a bow pls...


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mainak said:


> that means whopping 550 invt per round
> 
> yeah unfortunately your SOL is inactive at this forum...


whopping?

And still I do not get invite? sad sad..


----------



## venk

Hi All, 

I have finally received invite. 

60 points - 24th Aug 2013 submitted 

Regards, Venk..


----------



## venk

Wishing good luck to everyone.. I am sure the situation will change for all.. 

Regards, Venkatesh 



venk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have finally received invite.
> 
> 60 points - 24th Aug 2013 submitted
> 
> Regards, Venk..


----------



## chennaiguy

ykps said:


> I think the system picked up my skill assessment date and not the EOI Date. Skills were assessed on 5th Nov and IELTS was much before that.


Machi.. Don't give heart attack..   Only EOI submitted/updated date is considered for the invitation..


----------



## PPPPPP

*Finally got*

Thank God 

Congrats to all who got the invite after a long waiting time:fencing:


----------



## Sam2304

Me too got it!!! Yipppieee


----------



## maq_qatar

mainak said:


> maq_qatar - just a small note friend
> golden_email is usually referred as the Grant Mail
> 
> i know you are on cloud 9 now but hope you dont mind


For me I would call first golden email and step to second :bump2:


----------



## chuminh

venk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have finally received invite.
> 
> 60 points - 24th Aug 2013 submitted
> 
> Regards, Venk..


what occupation code you apply for ?


----------



## venk

Hi, 2613

Regards, Venk..



chuminh said:


> what occupation code you apply for ?


----------



## bond_bhai

I am sorry, I am a n00b, how do you guys know that the invite was supposed to be sent today? Is there a certain pattern to it?


----------



## chuminh

venk said:


> Hi, 2613
> 
> Regards, Venk..


Thx mate, i hope someone 60 pts with 2611 receive that give me some hope.


----------



## chuminh

bond_bhai said:


> I am sorry, I am a n00b, how do you guys know that the invite was supposed to be sent today? Is there a certain pattern to it?


check immi website in skillselect section. invitations sent out on monday of 1st and 3rd week every month.


----------



## zoyakhan

*Congratulations !*

Congratulations to everyone who got the invite in this round, especially to the ones with 60 points. Their patience was commendable. 
All the best with the next steps


----------



## Mattooose

Guys,
My 6 months long wait is over...
finally received the invite...
Thanks to everyone, esp, Sathiya for keeping the sprits alive...


----------



## kavith

Hi Everyone,

In the whole list till "clever" has got invite. Am i right?

Updated list:

USER ----------- ANZSCO ---------- POINTS ----- EOI DATE OF EFFECT ------ INVITATION

rka123-----------------261313(189) ------70----------- Mar 10, 2014 ---------------- ?
karnavidyut-----------261311(189) ----- 65 ---------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
engineer1-------------261311(189) ----- 65 ---------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
hnguyen---------------261313(189)------ 65 ---------- Feb 28,2014 ----------------- ?
spraveenit------------ 261312(189)------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ----------------- ?
vit11------------------- 261313(189)------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ----------------- ?
chennaiguy------------261313(189)------ 65 ---------- Mar 6, 2014 ----------------- ?
arung001--------------261313(189)------ 65 ---------- Mar 11, 2014 ---------------- ?
sumit269-------------- 261313(xxx) ----- 60 ---------- Aug 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
try_my_luck4Oz------2613**(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 22, 2013 ---------------- ?
jiser911----------------261313(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
Pink7231-------------- 261311(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
venk--------------------2613**(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 24, 2013 ---------------- ?
yuri_gagari -----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Aug 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
sachinm01------------2613**(189)-------60 ---------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
maq_qatar------------261312(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
ashik-------------------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 02, 2013 ---------------- ?
PPPPPP----------------261312(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 04, 2013 ---------------- ?
gsingh-----------------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
anujmalhotra262----261312(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 13, 2013 ---------------- ?
psuresh0207---------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 15, 2013 ---------------- ?
Shri---------------------261312(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 20, 2013 ---------------- ?
Mattooose------------261312(189)------ 60 ---------- Sep 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
sam2304--------------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 24, 2013 ---------------- ?
australiaprvisa-------261312(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
vinod4141 -----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
rahul.tiwari-----------XXXXXX(189)------ 60 ---------- Sep 27, 2013 ---------------- ?
kiran55---------------261313(189)------ 60 ---------- Oct 08, 2013 ---------------- ?
maddy13885--------261313(189)------ 60 ---------- Oct 09, 2013 ---------------- ?
RMURALISRINIVAS--2613**(189)-------60 ---------- Oct 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
avinashmusic------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Oct 25, 2013 ---------------- ?
Sridev------------2613XX(189)-------60 ---------- Oct 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
svspavan----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
npraneethreddy----261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 08, 2013 ---------------- ?
sandspr-----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 09, 2013 ---------------- ?
santhossh---------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 12,2013 ----------------- ?
Rokar ------------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Nov 15, 2013 ---------------- ?
king_of_the_ring--261313(189) ------60 ---------- Nov 19, 2013 ---------------- ?
pooja.lohkane-----261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
kavya9------------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 25, 2013 ---------------- ?
Clever -----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 27,2013 ----------------- ?
huzefa85----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Dec 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
zameer.ise--------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
Saradha_J --------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
kavith------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
anish13-----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?


----------



## anish13

Mattooose said:


> Guys,
> My 6 months long wait is over...
> finally received the invite...
> Thanks to everyone, esp, Sathiya for keeping the sprits alive...


congrats Mattooose. i think you will be now relieved that your head will get a rest now in the signature.. . please change your signature


----------



## anish13

kavith said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> In the whole list till "clever" has got invite. Am i right?
> 
> Updated list:
> 
> USER ----------- ANZSCO ---------- POINTS ----- EOI DATE OF EFFECT ------ INVITATION
> 
> rka123-----------------261313(189) ------70----------- Mar 10, 2014 ---------------- ?
> karnavidyut-----------261311(189) ----- 65 ---------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
> engineer1-------------261311(189) ----- 65 ---------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
> hnguyen---------------261313(189)------ 65 ---------- Feb 28,2014 ----------------- ?
> spraveenit------------ 261312(189)------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ----------------- ?
> vit11------------------- 261313(189)------- 65 ---------- Mar 1, 2014 ----------------- ?
> chennaiguy------------261313(189)------ 65 ---------- Mar 6, 2014 ----------------- ?
> arung001--------------261313(189)------ 65 ---------- Mar 11, 2014 ---------------- ?
> sumit269-------------- 261313(xxx) ----- 60 ---------- Aug 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
> try_my_luck4Oz------2613**(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 22, 2013 ---------------- ?
> jiser911----------------261313(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Pink7231-------------- 261311(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 23, 2013 ---------------- ?
> venk--------------------2613**(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 24, 2013 ---------------- ?
> yuri_gagari -----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Aug 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
> sachinm01------------2613**(189)-------60 ---------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
> maq_qatar------------261312(189)------ 60 ---------- Aug 31, 2013 ---------------- ?
> ashik-------------------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 02, 2013 ---------------- ?
> PPPPPP----------------261312(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 04, 2013 ---------------- ?
> gsingh-----------------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
> anujmalhotra262----261312(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 13, 2013 ---------------- ?
> psuresh0207---------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 15, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Shri---------------------261312(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 20, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Mattooose------------261312(189)------ 60 ---------- Sep 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
> sam2304--------------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 24, 2013 ---------------- ?
> australiaprvisa-------261312(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
> vinod4141 -----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Sep 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
> rahul.tiwari-----------XXXXXX(189)------ 60 ---------- Sep 27, 2013 ---------------- ?
> kiran55---------------261313(189)------ 60 ---------- Oct 08, 2013 ---------------- ?
> maddy13885--------261313(189)------ 60 ---------- Oct 09, 2013 ---------------- ?
> RMURALISRINIVAS--2613**(189)-------60 ---------- Oct 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
> avinashmusic------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Oct 25, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Sridev------------2613XX(189)-------60 ---------- Oct 26, 2013 ---------------- ?
> svspavan----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
> npraneethreddy----261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 08, 2013 ---------------- ?
> sandspr-----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 09, 2013 ---------------- ?
> santhossh---------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 12,2013 ----------------- ?
> Rokar ------------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Nov 15, 2013 ---------------- ?
> king_of_the_ring--261313(189) ------60 ---------- Nov 19, 2013 ---------------- ?
> pooja.lohkane-----261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 21, 2013 ---------------- ?
> kavya9------------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 25, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Clever -----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Nov 27,2013 ----------------- ?
> huzefa85----------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Dec 05, 2013 ---------------- ?
> zameer.ise--------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Saradha_J --------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
> kavith------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
> anish13-----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?


i think someone from 9th dec also got but is not in the list 60 pointer


----------



## ykps

anish13 said:


> i think someone from 9th dec also got but is not in the list 60 pointer


It's ME!


----------



## kavith

zameer.ise--------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
Saradha_J --------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
kavith------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
anish13-----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?

only 4 left in the list..... He he


----------



## jiser911

chennaiguy said:


> I told you right I told you right.. Patience is the key.. Just kidding... Hearty congrats buddy. I know you would get it.. I am curious to know the cut off date for 60 points..


You know I pressed five times f5. I couldn't believe it till I received the email


----------



## anish13

ykps said:


> It's ME!



 so kavith, now lets see when we will get.. .. i never expected this kind of a "slog" over..


----------



## Mattooose

anish13 said:


> congrats Mattooose. i think you will be now relieved that your head will get a rest now in the signature.. . please change your signature



Thank you bro.. changed my signature...
Hope you get it in the next round..


----------



## anish13

Mattooose said:


> Thank you bro.. changed my signature...
> Hope you get it in the next round..


thanks dude.. but seriously you guys truly deserve it for having so much patience.. salute all the guys for the patience and the perseverance. congrats


----------



## arvindramana

*233411 anyone ??*

Hi Guys, 
Any 233411 Electronics Engineers over here with 60 points and a happy invi today ??


EA +ve: | IELTS: S-7  :R-9.0:L-9.0:W-9.0 | Code : 233411 (Electronics Engineer), Points : 60 EOI submitted : 8/8/2013, Invitation :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pooja.lohkane

*Received the Invite*

Hi All ,

Congrats to all those who received the invite. Evn i just received the invite :clap2:

Thanks,
Pooja


----------



## nishant3087

Hi expat forum,

I have recieved the invite....

This forum is been great in helping people like me... 

I always wished sathiya to be correct when he used to be moral booster, but this invitation i prayed that sathiya to be on the wrong side... And I am feeling awesome after lot of struggle...

Thanks sathiya and respected forum members for all the support...!!!

Regards


----------



## engineer1

*immiAccount*

Congrats All!! This was the best round ever!!

Had a question on immiaccount creation..hoping someone would know about this one.
I just have Given name and no last name,but for immiaccount creation both are mandatory...what to do?


----------



## kavith

zameer.ise--------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
Saradha_J --------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
kavith------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
anish13-----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?

Zameer, You are the first in queuenow. Did you get the invite?


----------



## Rizwan125

*489 Invitation*

Anybody got the invitation only 489 F.S Applicant???


Although 15 seats are available still Anyone????


----------



## jojopig2002

kavith said:


> zameer.ise--------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Saradha_J --------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
> kavith------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
> anish13-----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
> 
> Zameer, You are the first in queuenow. Did you get the invite?


Please add me in
261313(189),60,Jan 31,2014.
Let's hope we could get invitation next round or the round after next round in April.


----------



## kavith

jojopig2002 said:


> Please add me in
> 
> Let's hope we could get invitation next round or the round after next round in April.



zameer.ise--------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
Saradha_J --------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
kavith------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
jojopig2002-----261313(189)-------60-----------Jan 31,2014.
anish13-----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?


----------



## psuresh0207

*happy time*

finally got the invite. felt more happy that the queue for 60 pointers cleared than my invite. this forum and in particular this thread has become addicitve and it has become a routine in my life. 

Thanks to all the member for posing their questions and others for clearing them. sathiya's name has to be mentioned in particular here for being available to all of us even after receiving the grant. 

All the best for everyone invited and going to be invited.


----------



## anish13

jojopig2002 said:


> Please add me in
> 261313(189),60,Jan 31,2014.
> Let's hope we could get invitation next round or the round after next round in April.


here you go. the updated list as of now

zameer.ise--------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
Saradha_J --------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
kavith------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
jojopig2002-----261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31,2014------------------?
anish13-----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?


----------



## npraneethreddy

Surprised and feeling Happy.

Thank you to all for your support and encouragement.


----------



## Sam2304

Anyone knows if visa fees can be paid using debit card?


----------



## bu_usa

*Invited 2611*



Kiran.Nazre said:


> Yes buddy, with Mar 24th invitation round it will be clear on where we are heading. I have filed with 65 in 1st week of Dec. Please keep posting on any updates and lets hope for the best. :fingerscrossed:


All right buddy, here we go.

I got invited on 23 March. I am 65 pointer and filed my EOI on 13th November for 2611.

I am sire you would be invited in next round if not already on this one.

All the best.


----------



## joe_MP

Thank God. Finally got the invite today.
This thread was a great help for me...
Thank you soooooo much everyone!!!


----------



## rka123

Congrats to everyone who got their invite today!!! I am happy that the backlog for 60 points has reduced finally! The Feb rounds were scary and the March has been very good. I hope this March trend continues


----------



## AuzLover

Seems like 60 pointers day has come, congrats for all those who got invite..Those still in queue wont need to wait much


----------



## gvmichel

Congratulations to everyone who got invited!!!

This is great news to everyone!


----------



## prabhuranjan

Sam2304 said:


> Anyone knows if visa fees can be paid using debit card?



Hi, 

I lodged my visa applicaiton yesterday using Travel Card . The payment was successful and approved immediately. also I got better conversion rate  too.

No transaction fee and conversion charge ,as this Travel card currency is AUD.

Best regards
Prabhu


----------



## huzefa85

Man .. I lodged on 5th dec, and I can't get it confirmed till tomorrow. Lodged through an agent 
Nervous


----------



## prabhuranjan

Congrats to Everyone who got invited in this round. 
For the friends who are waiting, i am sure the upcoming rounds will move faster and wish everybody will be invited .

Good luck!!!


----------



## zameer.ise

ykps said:


> It's ME!


Hi YKPS,

First of all Congratulation to you 

Did you apply EOI with 60 points ?


----------



## zameer.ise

kavith said:


> zameer.ise--------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Saradha_J --------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
> kavith------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
> anish13-----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
> 
> only 4 left in the list..... He he


It's me on top of this list.. I did not get my invitation and hoping to get in next round.

Still I cannot believe this.. I am so happy that 60 pointers list moves like rocket this time.

Congratulations to all my expatmates


----------



## jojopig2002

zameer.ise said:


> Hi YKPS,
> 
> First of all Congratulation to you
> 
> Did you apply EOI with 60 points ?


Hi,

Have you got invitation? We are calculating the cutoff date for 2613 60 points.


----------



## zameer.ise

kavith said:


> zameer.ise--------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Saradha_J --------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
> kavith------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
> anish13-----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
> 
> Zameer, You are the first in queuenow. Did you get the invite?


Still Not Kavith


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Congratulations to all who received invites!!!!!!*

Dear my sweethearts,

i am very glad to see that many low pointers have been invited in this round which gives positive hopes for other 60 point holders too. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:This is definitely a welcome change and i congratulate everyone who were invited to apply visa and best of luck for your further visa process.

Those who have not been invited, please wait for few more rounds and the magical day will for sure occur soon. Until then, be optimistic and relaxed.:juggle::boxing::second:

Cheers!
sathiya


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Congrats to all the people who got the invite today, specially the ones who have been waiting for sometime now.


----------



## arung001

*Got invited*

I got the invite as well arty:

Congrats to all those who got invited. All the best to those who are waiting, you should all be getting soon, the way it has turned out this round.

Cheers


----------



## anish13

congrats again to one and all.. I am sure it has been a memorable sunday for most of the 60 pointers who have been waiting for such a long time and obviously to everyone who has got an invite.. and all the best for people like me who are waiting for an invite... These are real good signs.. hope it continues..

It would be interesting to see the occupational ceiling figures of each SOL after this round on the website..


----------



## amro200

Got invited today, thanks god my efforts has finally paid off, I submitted EOI since under Electronics Engineer on 26-Jun-2013, with score of 60 points 

Now I have a very critical question and some help, on 12-Apr-2014 I will be 34 years old, and hence will lose 5 points which makes me less than pass limit 60 points, do I need to submit my visa and ALL papers before this date for not to be rejected or maybe it's ok now since am already invited?

Am really worried that all the wait might go in vain.


----------



## srik2006

amro200 said:


> Got invited today, thanks god my efforts has finally paid off, I submitted EOI since under Electronics Engineer on 26-Jun-2013, with score of 60 points
> 
> Now I have a very critical question and some help, on 12-Apr-2014 I will be 34 years old, and hence will lose 5 points which makes me less than pass limit 60 points, do I need to submit my visa and ALL papers before this date for not to be rejected or maybe it's ok now since am already invited?
> 
> Am really worried that all the wait might go in vain.


60 pointers electronics engineer!!!!!!1 ufffffffffff!!!!! sign of hope


----------



## door999mo

60 pts Software Engineer. EOI submitted on Nov 2013.
Got invited


----------



## blessngwe05

amro200 said:


> Got invited today, thanks god my efforts has finally paid off, I submitted EOI since under Electronics Engineer on 26-Jun-2013, with score of 60 points
> 
> Now I have a very critical question and some help, on 12-Apr-2014 I will be 34 years old, and hence will lose 5 points which makes me less than pass limit 60 points, do I need to submit my visa and ALL papers before this date for not to be rejected or maybe it's ok now since am already invited?
> 
> Am really worried that all the wait might go in vain.


From what I understand, if you lodge your visa before then you should be ok. They consider your points at the time of visa lodge. Seniors please confirm.


----------



## Rokar

hi all

261312 - 60 pts - nov 15th got invited

Thanks to all senior expats who were along till this time. Looking forward for your continuous support further in the journey.

Thanks again


----------



## Rokar

Hi 

Can somebody help me out with some solution/

As part of submitting the documents for the experience, do i need to just submit only the documents for the experience which is marked as relevant while submitting the EOI, or is it required to submit proofs for all the total experience mentioned ( which are marked as non relevant) in the EOI


----------



## rohit1_sharma

door999mo said:


> 60 pts Software Engineer. EOI submitted on Nov 2013.
> Got invited


Congrats for the invite! It seems like a very good invitation round.


----------



## anish13

Rokar said:


> Hi
> 
> Can somebody help me out with some solution/
> 
> As part of submitting the documents for the experience, do i need to just submit only the documents for the experience which is marked as relevant while submitting the EOI, or is it required to submit proofs for all the total experience mentioned ( which are marked as non relevant) in the EOI


i dont think you need to submit any proof for the ones marked not relevant.. but i guess it depends on the CO.. if he wants to get under your skin or something like that.. seniors please confirm


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Rokar said:


> Hi
> 
> Can somebody help me out with some solution/)
> 
> As part of submitting the documents for the experience, do i need to just submit only the documents for the experience which is marked as relevant while submitting the EOI, or is it required to submit proofs for all the total experience mentioned ( which are marked as non relevant) in the EOI


You should submit the documents for the entire employment duration, no matter if it's relevant or not as that's the only way to show your total experience.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

So in short, provide evidence for as much documents that you can provide for the experience claimed during EOI.


----------



## anish13

rohit1_sharma said:


> You should submit the documents for the entire employment duration, no matter if it's relevant or not as that's the only way to show your total experience.


rohit1_sharma,

oh.. then i have a situation here.. my company was undergoing registration process for the first 6 months when i joined the startup.. so i have put that period as non-relevant. Once the company got registered we became all official and even my salary slip has the registered date.. will this be an issue?.. please help


----------



## anish13

rohit1_sharma said:


> So in short, provide evidence for as much documents that you can provide for the experience claimed during EOI.


so is it ok to conclude from your above statement that, only the experience that counts towards my points in EOI i need to show documents?? and the ones i have marked as not relevant i need not?


(please say yes):fingerscrossed:


----------



## chennaiguy

chennaiguy said:


> Monday round will open the gate for 60 pointers considering the invitation count of this round and also the similar trend (started issuing on pro rata basis ) where it stuck at 65 in Aug'13. In Sep 1st round, 1 month 65 points backlog (~950 - 189 inv count for that round) was cleared and in Oct round 1 month 60 points backlog (950 - 189 inv count) was cleared.
> 
> I feel all 65 pointers + at least 1 month backlog of 60 pointers will be cleared on Monday unless the backlog is huge for 60 pointers for the initial month which results in < 1 month cut off date.
> 
> Anyway, just 2 more days to go :fingerscrossed:


As predicted, all 65 points were cleared and more than a month 60 points backlog also cleared. In fact it cleared almost 4 months backlog. This invitation round triggers many interesting questions about the prospect of 2613 from visa processing perspective, skill demand forecasting, priority over other occupations in SOL etc. Though the answer for these questions is unknown but everything looks positive for 2613 at the moment.

Also, next invitation round will be very interesting.. Will the invitation count be increased in the next round as well.. Whatever be the case, even with default 950 count, it will clear minimum 3 or 4 weeks 60 points backlog if things are back to normal for 2613 like past year.

Congrats for everyone who got the invitation today !! I am very happy for you friends. Please post your experience about the Visa submission process, PCC, Medicals etc. I will also do the same. 

It is a double bonanza for Indians - Getting invited and India winning T20 over WI comprehensively. It can't better than this... :violin:


----------



## sindhu kodoor

Hello All,

Yay! Got the invite today , I submitted on 4th march with 65 points for Analyst programmer role, I have to lodge a visa application with 23rd may . Hopefully all will go smoothly . Thank you for this forum and all the support. 

Sindhu
------------------------------------------------------
ACS +ve May 2013, IELTS-9L,8R,7.5S,7.5W,EOI submitted 4th March 2014,invitation 23rd March


----------



## amro200

when filling the visa form, they are asking to "Give details of the most recent English test" which is not registered or updated in the EOI, does it make difference?

Should I stick enter the latest exam results or stick to the earlier on subitted to my EOI?.


----------



## Ausexpat009

Congrats to all who got invitation today....good luck...


----------



## sandspr

*got invitation*

Hi all

I got the invitation. Thanks everyone for your support. For those who are waiting for the invitation all the best


----------



## King_of_the_ring

All the best for the waiting souls 

I got mine today


----------



## australiaprvisa

Hello All

261313 - 60 pts - 26th Sep 2013 got invited

Thanks to god and all senior expats who help here. Looking forward for your support further in the journey.

Thanks again.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

261313 - 60 points also got my Invite today... Thanks allot for all the help.. 

Since I was out of touch with the latest happenings in the forum, please let me know what needs to be done next on this?

Anuj


----------



## shivas

bu_usa said:


> All right buddy, here we go.
> 
> I got invited on 23 March. I am 65 pointer and filed my EOI on 13th November for 2611.
> 
> I am sire you would be invited in next round if not already on this one.
> 
> All the best.


Congratulations mate. Hope I will get mine in a couple of rounds from now. There are not many people here with 2611, so thanks a lot for sharing info.


----------



## sumit269

Received the invitation to apply for the visa. 

ACS - 261313. EOI submitted - 21 Aug 2013. 60 points. 24 Mar 2014.


----------



## shivas

chuminh said:


> Let me know if you receive invitation buddy. My EOI is 11/1/2014 with 60pts. my code is 2611 though.


Hi mate..my code is 2611 too..see my signature for details. I am yet to get invite and hope to get it in next couple rounds or so. If we can find one who got invited with the latest date and points, we can determine when we will be getting our invites.


----------



## santhossh

Can any of our forum friends help in knowing the further process after getting the invite . may be the 

1) list of documents needed 

2) When to go for PCC 

3) When to go for Medicals . 

4) Do we need Payslips of all the companies all the years that we worked through?

5) Is Form 16 of all the year need to be submitted ?

6) Is the Bank Statements of all the years if I have drawn Salary for 10 years , should those be submitted as proof of salary ?


If any repost of these details are also helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## shivas

Kiran.Nazre said:


> Yes buddy, with Mar 24th invitation round it will be clear on where we are heading. I have filed with 65 in 1st week of Dec. Please keep posting on any updates and lets hope for the best. :fingerscrossed:


Hi kiran, can you please let us know wether you have recieved a invite in the recent round(24march)? It will help all the 2611ers to determine when they will be getting their invites. 
It's not discussed here but, 2611ers are the most pitiable lot with less invitations available and so many waiting.
Any 2611ers out there please share your information.


----------



## vinod4141

*Received Invitation Today*

189/261313/60 Pts/26th Sep

Thanks all for your support and congrats for those who got the invite today

Best of luck for those waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sathiyaseelan

santhossh said:


> Can any of our forum friends help in knowing the further process after getting the invite . may be the
> 
> 1) list of documents needed
> 
> 2) When to go for PCC
> 
> 3) When to go for Medicals .
> 
> 4) Do we need Payslips of all the companies all the years that we worked through?
> 
> 5) Is Form 16 of all the year need to be submitted ?
> 
> 6) Is the Bank Statements of all the years if I have drawn Salary for 10 years , should those be submitted as proof of salary ?
> 
> 
> If any repost of these details are also helpful.
> 
> Thanks!


Firstly, congrats for your invites.

1. i will share the list of documents soon.

2. After paying visa fees and receiving receipt for visa application from DIBP, you may create an account on immi account. Now, you can go for PCC.

3. After paying visa fees and receipt of the same, create an account on immiaccount, where you should see "organize your medical requirements". after clicking this, you can enter few simple questions and create HAP ID for emedical referral letter with which you can go ahead for health exam right away.

4. yes, of course. But, 3-4 pay slips per year is more than enough. have them for different quarters of the year, for instance, pay slips for the months of jan, april, august, november are fine enough for a year. if you are unable to submit pay slips for a year, for instance, 2012, get a salary certificate from that company and submit them with other pay slips.

5. Yes, submit as much form 16 documents as you can sam like income tax statements.

6. yes, bank statements can be easily obtained by contacting the respective banks. you can reach them and am sure they will help you without any hassles.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

amro200 said:


> when filling the visa form, they are asking to "Give details of the most recent English test" which is not registered or updated in the EOI, does it make difference?
> 
> Should I stick enter the latest exam results or stick to the earlier on subitted to my EOI?.


enter the same results of same ielts exam that you filled in eoi. This is the reality.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

anish13 said:


> rohit1_sharma,
> 
> oh.. then i have a situation here.. my company was undergoing registration process for the first 6 months when i joined the startup.. so i have put that period as non-relevant. Once the company got registered we became all official and even my salary slip has the registered date.. will this be an issue?.. please help


submitting documents for irrelevant experience is not mandatory. To your situation, it is wise to avoid it and trust me it will not cause any problems to your visa grant. all the best.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

anish13 said:


> so is it ok to conclude from your above statement that, only the experience that counts towards my points in EOI i need to show documents?? and the ones i have marked as not relevant i need not?
> 
> 
> (please say yes):fingerscrossed:


For sure, you need to support your claim made towards points and as a result, providing documents for irrelevant experience is optional which you can decide. CO, nine times out of ten, will not ask documents for this irrelevant experience.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

engineer1 said:


> Congrats All!! This was the best round ever!!
> 
> Had a question on immiaccount creation..hoping someone would know about this one.
> I just have Given name and no last name,but for immiaccount creation both are mandatory...what to do?


enter your father's name as surname and i hope it will not create any issue.


----------



## chauffeur715

Hi can I ask if my full health exam undertaken in Aug 2013 is still effective now for 189 application? I also had my police check of Australia and abroad issued at that time as well. Are they still in effect now? Because if they are, it'll save a substantial amount of time for my application to be processed. I've uploaded them all to my immi account anyway.


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

shivas said:


> Hi kiran, can you please let us know wether you have recieved a invite in the recent round(24march)? It will help all the 2611ers to determine when they will be getting their invites.
> It's not discussed here but, 2611ers are the most pitiable lot with less invitations available and so many waiting.
> Any 2611ers out there please share your information.


Hi Shivas,

No luck for me this time.  one of our friend (BU_USA, with 65pts, EOI 13-Nov) got invited in recent round (24march). So be prepared to get invited in April 14th Round  . All the best.


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

bu_usa said:


> All right buddy, here we go.
> 
> I got invited on 23 March. I am 65 pointer and filed my EOI on 13th November for 2611.
> 
> I am sire you would be invited in next round if not already on this one.
> 
> All the best.



CONGRATULATIONS!!! Your long waiting dream got manifested . All the best for next stage  . For me no luck this time . Hope I will be invited in Apr-14 invitation round.


----------



## mxkum10

zameer.ise said:


> It's me on top of this list.. I did not get my invitation and hoping to get in next round.
> 
> Still I cannot believe this.. I am so happy that 60 pointers list moves like rocket this time.
> 
> Congratulations to all my expatmates


Congratulations to all those who got their invites today. You can add me to the list as well.

60 points, 14-Dec-2014.


----------



## mxkum10

anish13 said:


> here you go. the updated list as of now
> 
> zameer.ise--------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Saradha_J --------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
> kavith------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
> jojopig2002-----261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31,2014------------------?
> anish13-----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?


mxkum10----------261313(189)-------60---------- Dec 14, 2013 -----------------?
zameer.ise--------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
Saradha_J --------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
kavith------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
jojopig2002-----261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31,2014------------------?
anish13-----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?


----------



## santhossh

sathiyaseelan said:


> Firstly, congrats for your invites.
> 
> 1. i will share the list of documents soon.
> 
> 2. After paying visa fees and receiving receipt for visa application from DIBP, you may create an account on immi account. Now, you can go for PCC.
> 
> 3. After paying visa fees and receipt of the same, create an account on immiaccount, where you should see "organize your medical requirements". after clicking this, you can enter few simple questions and create HAP ID for emedical referral letter with which you can go ahead for health exam right away.
> 
> 4. yes, of course. But, 3-4 pay slips per year is more than enough. have them for different quarters of the year, for instance, pay slips for the months of jan, april, august, november are fine enough for a year. if you are unable to submit pay slips for a year, for instance, 2012, get a salary certificate from that company and submit them with other pay slips.
> 
> 5. Yes, submit as much form 16 documents as you can sam like income tax statements.
> 
> 6. yes, bank statements can be easily obtained by contacting the respective banks. you can reach them and am sure they will help you without any hassles.



First of all , Thanks Sathya for your inputs.

Unfortunately , I do not have a single payslips of my previous two companies . However , I do have the FORM 16 statements that I got from those companies. Is that sufficient to prove that I was salaried from so and so period in those companies ?

Also , I held Citibank account in my previous company and I closed that account Bank Statement , they have given as a Hard Copy which is around 80 pages for 3 years transactions. How can I go ahead with that . It is not practically possible to scan all those 80 pages ..  

Do I need to submit all the offer letter , Experience Letter and Relieving letter from all the companies ? or Is that enough to submit the consolidated Skill Letter with Experience that I have submitted for ACS assessment ?

Please clarify.

Thanks!!


----------



## chuminh

kavith said:


> zameer.ise--------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
> chuminh-----------261111(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 11, 2014 ---------------- ?
> Saradha_J --------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
> kavith------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
> anish13-----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
> 
> Zameer, You are the first in queuenow. Did you get the invite?


Just add myself in.


----------



## zameer.ise

*Updated EOI list for 261313*



mxkum10 said:


> mxkum10----------261313(189)-------60----------- Dec 14, 2013 -----------------?
> zameer.ise--------261313(189)-------60 ----------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Saradha_J --------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
> kavith--------------261313(189) -------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
> jojopig2002-------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31,2014------------------?
> anish13------------261311(189)-------60 ----------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?


I guess this is correct and updated list now. 
If yes, Invitations are cleared till Dec 13th (may not be correct date). Need to know details people whoever applied in December and got their invitations


----------



## chuminh

zameer.ise--------261313(189)-------60 ---------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
chuminh-----------261111(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 11, 2014 ---------------- ?
Saradha_J --------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
kavith------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
anish13-----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?


----------



## chuminh

shivas said:


> Hi mate..my code is 2611 too..see my signature for details. I am yet to get invite and hope to get it in next couple rounds or so. If we can find one who got invited with the latest date and points, we can determine when we will be getting our invites.


Hmm, weird, you have 65 points but no invitation while others have 60 and they received it? I believe the system ranks by point then by date of effect, then I am not sure and a bit confused in there. 

anyway, inbox me when your receive your invitation. thx and good luck


----------



## Mattooose

chennaiguy said:


> As predicted, all 65 points were cleared and more than a month 60 points backlog also cleared. In fact it cleared almost 4 months backlog. This invitation round triggers many interesting questions about the prospect of 2613 from visa processing perspective, skill demand forecasting, priority over other occupations in SOL etc. Though the answer for these questions is unknown but everything looks positive for 2613 at the moment.
> 
> Also, next invitation round will be very interesting.. Will the invitation count be increased in the next round as well.. Whatever be the case, even with default 950 count, it will clear minimum 3 or 4 weeks 60 points backlog if things are back to normal for 2613 like past year.
> 
> Congrats for everyone who got the invitation today !! I am very happy for you friends. Please post your experience about the Visa submission process, PCC, Medicals etc. I will also do the same.
> 
> It is a double bonanza for Indians - Getting invited and India winning T20 over WI comprehensively. It can't better than this... :violin:



Yes it was a super sunday  
This was truly a people's round


----------



## zameer.ise

chuminh said:


> Just add myself in.


Still not buddy, But waiting curiously. mxkum10 is on top of list. 
Here is updated list now.

mxkum10----------261313(189)-------60----------- Dec 14, 2013 -----------------?
zameer.ise--------261313(189)-------60 ----------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
Saradha_J --------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
kavith--------------261313(189) -------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
jojopig2002-------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31,2014------------------?
anish13------------261311(189)-------60 ----------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?

Looks like invitations cleared till December 13th (may not be the correct date). We need to wait for details from people whoever got in December first or second week to where exactly we stand ..


----------



## anish13

sathiyaseelan said:


> For sure, you need to support your claim made towards points and as a result, providing documents for irrelevant experience is optional which you can decide. CO, nine times out of ten, will not ask documents for this irrelevant experience.


thanks a lot for confirming Sathya.. I had a sleepless night last night thinking about this.. for the points which i claim.. i have all the documents necessary..


----------



## zameer.ise

*Pcc*



sathiyaseelan said:


> Firstly, congrats for your invites.
> 
> 1. i will share the list of documents soon.
> 
> 2. After paying visa fees and receiving receipt for visa application from DIBP, you may create an account on immi account. Now, you can go for PCC.
> 
> 3. After paying visa fees and receipt of the same, create an account on immiaccount, where you should see "organize your medical requirements". after clicking this, you can enter few simple questions and create HAP ID for emedical referral letter with which you can go ahead for health exam right away.
> 
> 4. yes, of course. But, 3-4 pay slips per year is more than enough. have them for different quarters of the year, for instance, pay slips for the months of jan, april, august, november are fine enough for a year. if you are unable to submit pay slips for a year, for instance, 2012, get a salary certificate from that company and submit them with other pay slips.
> 
> 5. Yes, submit as much form 16 documents as you can sam like income tax statements.
> 
> 6. yes, bank statements can be easily obtained by contacting the respective banks. you can reach them and am sure they will help you without any hassles.


Hi Saathiya,

Is it good idea to have PCC before your invitation. Reason is, I am expecting an invite in next round or in next to next round. 
So thinking of having PCC in hand before my invitation. 

Is it good idea to have PCC in advance ? 
Do they see PCC date should be latest date than invitation date ?
What is validity of PCC in India ?


----------



## sumit269

sathiyaseelan said:


> Firstly, congrats for your invites.
> 
> 1. i will share the list of documents soon.
> 
> 2. After paying visa fees and receiving receipt for visa application from DIBP, you may create an account on immi account. Now, you can go for PCC.
> 
> 3. After paying visa fees and receipt of the same, create an account on immiaccount, where you should see "organize your medical requirements". after clicking this, you can enter few simple questions and create HAP ID for emedical referral letter with which you can go ahead for health exam right away.
> 
> 4. yes, of course. But, 3-4 pay slips per year is more than enough. have them for different quarters of the year, for instance, pay slips for the months of jan, april, august, november are fine enough for a year. if you are unable to submit pay slips for a year, for instance, 2012, get a salary certificate from that company and submit them with other pay slips.
> 
> 5. Yes, submit as much form 16 documents as you can sam like income tax statements.
> 
> 6. yes, bank statements can be easily obtained by contacting the respective banks. you can reach them and am sure they will help you without any hassles.


First of all thanks sathiya. Your estimate of me getting an invite in 2-3 rounds worked well. Such a beautiful morning this has been 

Awaiting your list of documents.

Secondly, when does the medical test come into picture? Is there any link that gives a list of hospitals where I can take an appointment ? And can you give a heads up on what do they test?? Will my cigarettes show up ?? 

Cheers!
sumit


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sathiyaseelan said:


> enter the same results of same ielts exam that you filled in eoi. This is the reality.


Hi

If have received positive skills assessment from CPA. I have entered the same IELTS information in my submitted EOI that I had sent for my migrations assessment. The minimum band is atleast 7 in any module. Later, I had appeared for another IELTS exam (result due 28 Mar'14) to improve my points which are currently 60. So my question is, if I am able to score atleast 8 band and update my result on skillselect:

1) before invitation,
2) after invitation (i.e. directly uploading in immiaccount and sending to CO)

then what happens in these two cases?

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan

zameer.ise said:


> Hi Saathiya,
> 
> Is it good idea to have PCC before your invitation. Reason is, I am expecting an invite in next round or in next to next round.
> So thinking of having PCC in hand before my invitation.
> 
> Is it good idea to have PCC in advance ?
> Do they see PCC date should be latest date than invitation date ?
> What is validity of PCC in India ?


validity of pcc is 1 year from the date of issue. i recommend not to go for PCC in advance and the reason is simple that obtaining Pcc can be done within a week or 2. the dates are not issue whether it could be earlier than invite date or later.


----------



## AuzLover

zameer.ise said:


> Hi Saathiya,
> 
> Is it good idea to have PCC before your invitation. Reason is, I am expecting an invite in next round or in next to next round.
> So thinking of having PCC in hand before my invitation.
> 
> Is it good idea to have PCC in advance ?
> Do they see PCC date should be latest date than invitation date ?
> What is validity of PCC in India ?


Hello zameer,

-Its better to go for PCC after you get the invite, once you are granted the visa you should land in auz within 1year from the date of PCC/Medicals whichever is earlier.
- I think PCC can have a date before invitation date, not sure
- PCC is valid for an year


----------



## AuzLover

santhossh said:


> First of all , Thanks Sathya for your inputs.
> 
> Unfortunately , I do not have a single payslips of my previous two companies . However , I do have the FORM 16 statements that I got from those companies. Is that sufficient to prove that I was salaried from so and so period in those companies ?
> 
> Also , I held Citibank account in my previous company and I closed that account Bank Statement , they have given as a Hard Copy which is around 80 pages for 3 years transactions. How can I go ahead with that . It is not practically possible to scan all those 80 pages ..
> 
> Do I need to submit all the offer letter , Experience Letter and Relieving letter from all the companies ? or Is that enough to submit the consolidated Skill Letter with Experience that I have submitted for ACS assessment ?
> 
> Please clarify.
> 
> Thanks!!


Hi santhossh, Please see below

Unfortunately , I do not have a single payslips of my previous two companies . However , I do have the FORM 16 statements that I got from those companies. Is that sufficient to prove that I was salaried from so and so period in those companies ?
A. Try to get bank statements during the period

Also , I held Citibank account in my previous company and I closed that account Bank Statement , they have given as a Hard Copy which is around 80 pages for 3 years transactions. How can I go ahead with that . It is not practically possible to scan all those 80 pages ..  
A. You just need to scan the pages which shows credit of the salary

Do I need to submit all the offer letter , Experience Letter and Relieving letter from all the companies ? or Is that enough to submit the consolidated Skill Letter with Experience that I have submitted for ACS assessment ?
A. Its always better to submit as much proofs as possible, I think Experience letter is needed, please check with Sathya to confirm


----------



## amro200

amro200 said:


> when filling the visa form, they are asking to "Give details of the most recent English test" which is not registered or updated in the EOI, does it make difference?
> 
> Should I stick enter the latest exam results or stick to the earlier on subitted to my EOI?.


Seniors, any help in here is appreciated.


----------



## bdapplicant

Got invitation at my first round- 24 March  I applied as an Internal Auditor under 189. 

Guys what to do next, can anyone please brief me.


----------



## Clever

Hello Seniors
Can any one help me out as my Passport is going to expire on 09-July-2014 (less than six months)  am I still apply my PR now with old passport as it is written on Immi form that (_It is strongly recommended that the passport be valid for at least six months._ ) 

I apply for my renew of new passport after this and update PR form as i receive new passport 
Please help me out


----------



## Sridev

Hi Seniors!

I have added my wife as a spouse in eoi and now got an invitation to apply for 189 visa. However, she does not have a passport. So when she applies for her passport may be today or tomorrow, need she have my name or surname added in her passport or not? If she keeps her name as she has had since school? Our merraige certificate will suffice as an evidence. 
Besides, she has not taken an ielts yet. Nevertheless, she did her graduation in an English medium college. Is it enough as an English testing ability evidence?


I m really looking forward to receiving ur advice.


Kind regards,
Sridev


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*List of documents to be attached with visa application*

Dear all,

I am again sharing the list of documents i attached with my visa application is given below for new candiates who recently jopined this forum. This list could be fine tunde based on your case. 

Please note that i was the only candidate applied under 189 visa.

*The list of documents i uploaded into visa application online is given below:

1. Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of:
Employment contract letter for company 1
Job offer letter for company 1 
Letter of job responsibilities for company 1
Employee provident fund for company 1
Pay slips for company 1
Salary increment letters for company 1
Bank statement for company 1 
Global job family architecture_role evaluation for company 1
Income tax statements and Form 16 for company 1

Bank statement for company 2
Experience letter for company 2
Income tax statements for company 2
Job offer letter for company 2
Pay slips for company 2
Performance appraisal letter for company 2
Relieving letter for company 2
letter of job responsibilities for company 2

Employee provident fund for company 3 
Experience cum relieving letter for company 3
Job offer letter for company 3
Recommendation letter from company 3
Salary certificate for company 3
Bank statement for company 3
letter of job responsibilities for company 3

2. Birth or age, evidence of:
Birth certificate

3. Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of:	
Academic Transcript for Bachelor of engineering
Consolidated mark sheet for bachelor of engineering
provisional certificate for bachelor of engineering
higher secondary school certificate
secondary school leaving certificate
degree certificate for bachelor of engineering

4. Travel document:
Passport-front and back pages

5. Character, Evidence of:
Overseas Police Clearance certificate

6. Language Ability - English, Evidence of:
International English Language Testing System (IELTS) TRF mark sheet

7. Skills Assessment, Evidence of:	
Skills assessment for Telecommunications network engineer from Engineers Australia

8. Health, evidence of:
Medical examinations' results
Receipt for medical examination
*
All the best for your visa process.

Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## superm

bdapplicant said:


> Got invitation at my first round- 24 March  I applied as an Internal Auditor under 189.
> 
> Guys what to do next, can anyone please brief me.


Hey - you should be seeing 'Apply visa' at your eoi page now.. apply the same. You would need to fill all the information (several pages) and pay fees - after that you can start uploading your documents.
cheers!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Sridev said:


> Hi Seniors!
> 
> I have added my wife as a spouse in eoi and now got an invitation to apply for 189 visa. However, she does not have a passport. So when she applies for her passport may be today or tomorrow, need she have my name or surname added in her passport or not? If she keeps her name as she has had since school? Our merraige certificate will suffice as an evidence.
> Besides, she has not taken an ielts yet. Nevertheless, she did her graduation in an English medium college. Is it enough as an English testing ability evidence?
> 
> 
> I m really looking forward to receiving ur advice.
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Sridev


A letter from her college's prinuicpal or so stating that her education was in English medium is fair enough to prove her english proficiency. Marriage certificate is alone sufficient, i suppose, however, endorsing your name as surname in her passpiort will add strength to your profiles. I9 mean surname could be yours so that the relationship you are two hold can be better explained.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Clever said:


> Hello Seniors
> Can any one help me out as my Passport is going to expire on 09-July-2014 (less than six months)  am I still apply my PR now with old passport as it is written on Immi form that (_It is strongly recommended that the passport be valid for at least six months._ )
> 
> I apply for my renew of new passport after this and update PR form as i receive new passport
> Please help me out


i recommend you to apply for renewal of your passport now itself.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

amro200 said:


> Seniors, any help in here is appreciated.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by amro200 View Post
> when filling the visa form, they are asking to "Give details of the most recent English test" which is not registered or updated in the EOI, does it make difference?
> 
> Should I stick enter the latest exam results or stick to the earlier on subitted to my EOI?.
> Seniors, any help in here is appreciated.


simple, enter the same details of ielts exam as you did in eoi. Most of your details on eoi and visa application should sync with each other. hope you got it.


----------



## Sridev

sathiyaseelan said:


> A letter from her college's prinuicpal or so stating that her education was in English medium is fair enough to prove her english proficiency. Marriage certificate is alone sufficient, i suppose, however, endorsing your name as surname in her passpiort will add strength to your profiles. I9 mean surname could be yours so that the relationship you are two hold can be better explained.


Thanks Sathiya!

U r a legend of this forum.


Always helpful to everyone! 


Thanks again!

Regards,
Sridev


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sumit269 said:


> First of all thanks sathiya. Your estimate of me getting an invite in 2-3 rounds worked well. Such a beautiful morning this has been
> 
> Awaiting your list of documents.
> 
> Secondly, when does the medical test come into picture? Is there any link that gives a list of hospitals where I can take an appointment ? And can you give a heads up on what do they test?? Will my cigarettes show up ??
> 
> Cheers!
> sumit


once you pay visa fees and create an account in immiaccount, you should be able to see a link "organize your medical requirements and list of panel hospitals where you could find the nearest hospits and call them to schedule an appointment for your health exam. Carry all documents needed for that medical exam and fees too. You could get the list of documents to be carried from that hospital itself. Enquire the same while you call them for scheduling. 

i highly recommend you not to smoke at kleast for 3-4 days prior to your medical exam though it will; not affect your case. You may need to undergo chest x-ray, blood test, urine test, physical examination to check height and weight. and thats it. medical exam is very easy to finish up.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi
> 
> If have received positive skills assessment from CPA. I have entered the same IELTS information in my submitted EOI that I had sent for my migrations assessment. The minimum band is atleast 7 in any module. Later, I had appeared for another IELTS exam (result due 28 Mar'14) to improve my points which are currently 60. So my question is, if I am able to score atleast 8 band and update my result on skillselect:
> 
> 1) before invitation,
> 2) after invitation (i.e. directly uploading in immiaccount and sending to CO)
> 
> then what happens in these two cases?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks


you won't be and should not update any details after you are invited. First understand this. Your documents attached with visa application should replicate the details you entered in eoi. If they don't match, be ready to face visa rejection. fior instance, enetering results of one ielts exam in eoi and a different one in visa application does never make sense and please don't be over smart.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

santhossh said:


> First of all , Thanks Sathya for your inputs.
> 
> Unfortunately , I do not have a single payslips of my previous two companies . However , I do have the FORM 16 statements that I got from those companies. Is that sufficient to prove that I was salaried from so and so period in those companies ?
> 
> Also , I held Citibank account in my previous company and I closed that account Bank Statement , they have given as a Hard Copy which is around 80 pages for 3 years transactions. How can I go ahead with that . It is not practically possible to scan all those 80 pages ..
> 
> Do I need to submit all the offer letter , Experience Letter and Relieving letter from all the companies ? or Is that enough to submit the consolidated Skill Letter with Experience that I have submitted for ACS assessment ?
> 
> Please clarify.
> 
> Thanks!!


try to submit bank statements, salary certificate from companies letterheads for each year for this period, form 16, and bank statements are fine enough. Bank statemenst could be easily obtained from the banks where you had salary accounts. Moreover, create a free account on epfo.org where you could download pdf file of your PF details from each company for the same period. In this way, you could enahnce the strength of your case.

submit all letters from all companies. look ate the message i posted in regards to list of documents i attached and you will get a good idea. 

Scanning 80 pages will not take that much time right. See, your dcoumentation should be sound enough to get positive result that is visa grant here.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sathiyaseelan said:


> you won't be and should not update any details after you are invited. First understand this. Your documents attached with visa application should replicate the details you entered in eoi. If they don't match, be ready to face visa rejection. fior instance, enetering results of one ielts exam in eoi and a different one in visa application does never make sense and please don't be over smart.


OK Thanks

And can I update IELTS score (if better than first attempt) in EOI 'before' getting an invitation? Please mind my skills migration assessment has the first IELTS attempt score.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

MaxTheWolf said:


> OK Thanks
> 
> And can I update IELTS score (if better than first attempt) in EOI 'before' getting an invitation? Please mind my skills migration assessment has the first IELTS attempt score.


without even an inche of doubt, you can.


----------



## spraveenit

Hi Everyone, looks like the majority of the people from the list have been cleared in this invite round, even I got it last night.(65pts, EOI on 1st March 2014, 261312)
Congrats for all the people who got the invite, and for the remaining who are waiting, I can see you guys are at the top now and hope you guys get the invites in the next round itself.

Hi Satya, looks like you are the star here, I salute you for helping all the people here even after getting your PR, keep up the good work bro, hats off to you.

I have not yet decided on when to lodge the Application, is it better to lodge as soon as possible or to prepare all the required documents before lodging it?

Looks like CO will be assigned in 60 days after lodging, have all the documents except police clearance and letter from my wife's college for the language ability.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*What to next after receiving an invitation?*

dear all,

after invitation received from skill select, you should be able to see "Apply visa" button. 

1. Visa application, i think, contains about 16-17 pages (varies based on your credentials), that you need to carefully fill in before submitting it. You need to enter all details such as education, passport, work, ietls, etc. that you already filled in EOI. Most of your details might be the duplicates of the same in EOI.

2. After filling all the pages, in last page, you can see "Pay visa fees" button along with the fees you need o pay. for a single candidate, it will be 3520, for instance and the fees vary according to number of applicants you include.

3. Now, you need to pay visa fees. On successful payment, you could see a transaction reference number that you must have a copy or save it right away, this is very important. After a day or so, you will get an email from skill select with receipt for visa fees.

4. Now create an immiaccount and import your visa application there. Now you should attach all your documents to prove your claims made towards education, english, work experience, age, and so on. There will be a button "attach document". if you click it, it will direct you to browse a location where you can choose the file you wish to upload. Once you choose, it will be attached and you could see the same document under "List of documents attached" section. This section is available in the bottom of immiaccount's homepage.

5. i recommend everyone to create a folder named "Australia visa application" and then sub-folders such as "education, experience, age, and so on" to avoid uploading wrong documents on wrong section. this way, you ould ensure you upload correct documents under right sections.

6. you may go for medical examinations and PCC now. For medical examination, you could see a link" organize your medical requirements/examination" and once you click it you will be redirected to a new window where you need to fill in few details and you need to submit it resulting in the e-medical referral letter with HAP ID (save this). You need to print this letter and choose the medical panel hospitals that is nearby you and call them to get an appointment to carry out your medical exam. You can ask them what are the documents should be carried out with you while appearing for health exam. Generally, you need to carry with 4 passport size photos, copy and original passport, e medical letter, and of course medical fees (ha aha ha)

7. You can get an appointment for PCC on website "Passport seva kendra". Take the print out of this appointment and go to PSK. this is a smooth process and you will get PCC within a day if your current address and the address mention on your [passport are same. If they are different, you may need to wait for about 2-4 weeks to get PCC.

8. Now attach the receipt of medical examination fees payment and PCC. wait for visa grant letter from Case officer. If case officer needs few more documents or clarification, he/she will always get back to you. No worries.

All the best

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

spraveenit said:


> Hi Everyone, looks like the majority of the people from the list have been cleared in this invite round, even I got it last night.(65pts, EOI on 1st March 2014, 261312)
> Congrats for all the people who got the invite, and for the remaining who are waiting, I can see you guys are at the top now and hope you guys get the invites in the next round itself.
> 
> Hi Satya, looks like you are the star here, I salute you for helping all the people here even after getting your PR, keep up the good work bro, hats off to you.
> 
> I have not yet decided on when to lodge the Application, is it better to lodge as soon as possible or to prepare all the required documents before lodging it?
> 
> Looks like CO will be assigned in 60 days after lodging, have all the documents except police clearance and letter from my wife's college for the language ability.


it all depends on you. Many want to have PR visa in no time and few may slower the process due to various reasons such as family problems or so. But, once you pay visa fees, you may be assigned with a case officer even within a week or 2. I got my case officer on 14th day after lodging visa application and hence it varies from one case to another. 

It is a good idea to calculate the time frames needed to get PCC and letter from your wife's college and then decide upon. But, i do recommend everyone to lodge a visa application as soon as they get it to reduce delays in visa. However, you may do it based on your circumstance.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sathiyaseelan said:


> without even an inche of doubt, you can.


Cool man! You are a Messiah! I will have my result before next round of invitations anyway. I hope I get an 8 or more in all sections of IELTS.

One last question. Would I be required to get it updated in my skills migration assessment also from my assessing authority? or I should update it directly in EOI? In this case DIBP will come to know about my old score from my skills migration assessment document and new score from my updated info in EOI directly.

Assessing authority will take about half to full month again to update this and I will need to pay more money. I am not really inclined towards that.


Cheers!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

MaxTheWolf said:


> Cool man! You are a Messiah! I will have my result before next round of invitations anyway. I hope I get an 8 or more in all sections of IELTS.
> 
> One last question. Would I be required to get it updated in my skills migration assessment also from my assessing authority? or I should update it directly in EOI? In this case DIBP will come to know about my old score from my skills migration assessment document and new score from my updated info in EOI directly.
> 
> Assessing authority will take about half to full month again to update this and I will need to pay more money. I am not really inclined towards that.
> 
> 
> Cheers!


update only in eoi. this is fine to deal with. This will not have any impact on skills assessment or visa process, trust me. No need to share this with assessing body.


----------



## ramgopal_vij

I applied on dec 11th , have nt got a invite yet
Here is updated list now.
ram-----------------261312(189)------60-------------Dec 11,2013 ----------------?
mxkum10----------261313(189)-------60----------- Dec 14, 2013 -----------------?
zameer.ise--------261313(189)-------60 ----------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
Saradha_J --------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
kavith--------------261313(189) -------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
jojopig2002-------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31,2014------------------?
anish13------------261311(189)-------60 ----------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sathiyaseelan said:


> update only in eoi. this is fine to deal with. This will not have any impact on skills assessment or visa process, trust me. No need to share this with assessing body.


Thanks a lot bro!


----------



## australiaprvisa

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all,
> 
> after invitation received from skill select, you should be able to see "Apply visa" button.
> 
> 1. Visa application, i think, contains about 16-17 pages (varies based on your credentials), that you need to carefully fill in before submitting it. You need to enter all details such as education, passport, work, ietls, etc. that you already filled in EOI. Most of your details might be the duplicates of the same in EOI.
> 
> 2. After filling all the pages, in last page, you can see "Pay visa fees" button along with the fees you need o pay. for a single candidate, it will be 3520, for instance and the fees vary according to number of applicants you include.
> 
> 3. Now, you need to pay visa fees. On successful payment, you could see a transaction reference number that you must have a copy or save it right away, this is very important. After a day or so, you will get an email from skill select with receipt for visa fees.
> 
> 4. Now create an immiaccount and import your visa application there. Now you should attach all your documents to prove your claims made towards education, english, work experience, age, and so on. There will be a button "attach document". if you click it, it will direct you to browse a location where you can choose the file you wish to upload. Once you choose, it will be attached and you could see the same document under "List of documents attached" section. This section is available in the bottom of immiaccount's homepage.
> 
> 5. i recommend everyone to create a folder named "Australia visa application" and then sub-folders such as "education, experience, age, and so on" to avoid uploading wrong documents on wrong section. this way, you ould ensure you upload correct documents under right sections.
> 
> 6. you may go for medical examinations and PCC now. For medical examination, you could see a link" organize your medical requirements/examination" and once you click it you will be redirected to a new window where you need to fill in few details and you need to submit it resulting in the e-medical referral letter with HAP ID (save this). You need to print this letter and choose the medical panel hospitals that is nearby you and call them to get an appointment to carry out your medical exam. You can ask them what are the documents should be carried out with you while appearing for health exam. Generally, you need to carry with 4 passport size photos, copy and original passport, e medical letter, and of course medical fees (ha aha ha)
> 
> 7. You can get an appointment for PCC on website "Passport seva kendra". Take the print out of this appointment and go to PSK. this is a smooth process and you will get PCC within a day if your current address and the address mention on your [passport are same. If they are different, you may need to wait for about 2-4 weeks to get PCC.
> 
> 8. Now attach the receipt of medical examination fees payment and PCC. wait for visa grant letter from Case officer. If case officer needs few more documents or clarification, he/she will always get back to you. No worries.
> 
> All the best
> 
> sathiya


Hello Sathiya,

My agent and my one of friend who is pr in Australia told me that we have do PCC after case office will assign and send us letter for pcc and then only passport office will allow me to for PVC and PCC. When we go then they are asked for letter.

How it is possible to do PCC before case officer assign? as you said get an appointment for PCC on website "Passport seva kendra". Take the print out of this appointment and go to PSK. Is it ok they will allow me?

Thanks


----------



## Sam2304

chuminh said:


> Hmm, weird, you have 65 points but no invitation while others have 60 and they received it? I believe the system ranks by point then by date of effect, then I am not sure and a bit confused in there.
> 
> anyway, inbox me when your receive your invitation. thx and good luck


60 pointers who were invited belong to 2613. Invitations are sent based on points and eoi date


----------



## sathiyaseelan

australiaprvisa said:


> Hello Sathiya,
> 
> My agent and my one of friend who is pr in Australia told me that we have do PCC after case office will assign and send us letter for pcc and then only passport office will allow me to for PVC and PCC. When we go then they are asked for letter.
> 
> How it is possible to do PCC before case officer assign? as you said get an appointment for PCC on website "Passport seva kendra". Take the print out of this appointment and go to PSK. Is it ok they will allow me?
> 
> Thanks


it varies from one PSK to another. Some PSK official may issue you PCC before the allocation of case officer and the others need a kletter or an email from CO. You may convince them by showing the hard copy of your invitation printed from skill select home page and the visa application receipt with documents check list available in skill select.


----------



## bavakash

Hello Guys,

I'm new to this forum. I've joined this today and found it really helpful. Thanks to all who are active here to help others.

I have submitted my EOI on 19th March 2014 with 60 points under 2613 cat. What are the probable chances of mine to get invited in next few rounds of invite?

I'll appreciate any hint on it.

Thanks


----------



## huzefa85

Hey guys, I received my 189 invite yesterday  (All timelines are in my signature)
Thanks to all the senior expat members, especially sathya, who provided all the support whenever we needed it.


----------



## huzefa85

australiaprvisa said:


> Hello Sathiya,
> 
> My agent and my one of friend who is pr in Australia told me that we have do PCC after case office will assign and send us letter for pcc and then only passport office will allow me to for PVC and PCC. When we go then they are asked for letter.
> 
> How it is possible to do PCC before case officer assign? as you said get an appointment for PCC on website "Passport seva kendra". Take the print out of this appointment and go to PSK. Is it ok they will allow me?
> 
> Thanks


My agent told me the same thing, to go for PCC and medical after a case officer has been assigned. 
However, the reason he told is that, the date of your PCC or medical (which ever is earlier) is taken as the basis for the date restriction before which you have to make an entry into Australia. Usually one year after the PCC or medical.
So, the later you go for PCC / medical, the more time you get.


----------



## zameer.ise

AuzLover said:


> Hello zameer,
> 
> -Its better to go for PCC after you get the invite, once you are granted the visa you should land in auz within 1year from the date of PCC/Medicals whichever is earlier.
> - I think PCC can have a date before invitation date, not sure
> - PCC is valid for an year



Thanks a lot Auz_Lover and Saathiya


----------



## zameer.ise

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all,
> 
> after invitation received from skill select, you should be able to see "Apply visa" button.
> 
> 1. Visa application, i think, contains about 16-17 pages (varies based on your credentials), that you need to carefully fill in before submitting it. You need to enter all details such as education, passport, work, ietls, etc. that you already filled in EOI. Most of your details might be the duplicates of the same in EOI.
> 
> 2. After filling all the pages, in last page, you can see "Pay visa fees" button along with the fees you need o pay. for a single candidate, it will be 3520, for instance and the fees vary according to number of applicants you include.
> 
> 3. Now, you need to pay visa fees. On successful payment, you could see a transaction reference number that you must have a copy or save it right away, this is very important. After a day or so, you will get an email from skill select with receipt for visa fees.
> 
> 4. Now create an immiaccount and import your visa application there. Now you should attach all your documents to prove your claims made towards education, english, work experience, age, and so on. There will be a button "attach document". if you click it, it will direct you to browse a location where you can choose the file you wish to upload. Once you choose, it will be attached and you could see the same document under "List of documents attached" section. This section is available in the bottom of immiaccount's homepage.
> 
> 5. i recommend everyone to create a folder named "Australia visa application" and then sub-folders such as "education, experience, age, and so on" to avoid uploading wrong documents on wrong section. this way, you ould ensure you upload correct documents under right sections.
> 
> 6. you may go for medical examinations and PCC now. For medical examination, you could see a link" organize your medical requirements/examination" and once you click it you will be redirected to a new window where you need to fill in few details and you need to submit it resulting in the e-medical referral letter with HAP ID (save this). You need to print this letter and choose the medical panel hospitals that is nearby you and call them to get an appointment to carry out your medical exam. You can ask them what are the documents should be carried out with you while appearing for health exam. Generally, you need to carry with 4 passport size photos, copy and original passport, e medical letter, and of course medical fees (ha aha ha)
> 
> 7. You can get an appointment for PCC on website "Passport seva kendra". Take the print out of this appointment and go to PSK. this is a smooth process and you will get PCC within a day if your current address and the address mention on your [passport are same. If they are different, you may need to wait for about 2-4 weeks to get PCC.
> 
> 8. Now attach the receipt of medical examination fees payment and PCC. wait for visa grant letter from Case officer. If case officer needs few more documents or clarification, he/she will always get back to you. No worries.
> 
> All the best
> 
> sathiya



Saathiya Rocks


----------



## zameer.ise

bavakash said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. I've joined this today and found it really helpful. Thanks to all who are active here to help others.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 19th March 2014 with 60 points under 2613 cat. What are the probable chances of mine to get invited in next few rounds of invite?
> 
> I'll appreciate any hint on it.
> 
> Thanks


Hi bavakash,

Its hard to tell exact time frame, Considering current trend. You can expect in May last or June first round. It's all depends on number of applications in queue and points they score.

Good thing is all 65+ pointers are cleared in yesterday's round. So there may not be much waiting compared to previous rounds.

All The Best !!


----------



## zameer.ise

huzefa85 said:


> Hey guys, I received my 189 invite yesterday  (All timelines are in my signature)
> Thanks to all the senior expat members, especially sathya, who provided all the support whenever we needed it.


You forgot to mention your points in your signature


----------



## Clever

sathiyaseelan said:


> i recommend you to apply for renewal of your passport now itself.


Thanks for your prompt response Sathiya always.
You mean to say i apply for renewal of passport first and after getting new passport then apply for PR?

and the IELTS score i given at the time of EOI is just expired in this month but i have other recent one can i upload the new valid one for PR application.


Please reply


----------



## shivas

chuminh said:


> Hmm, weird, you have 65 points but no invitation while others have 60 and they received it? I believe the system ranks by point then by date of effect, then I am not sure and a bit confused in there.
> 
> anyway, inbox me when your receive your invitation. thx and good luck


Well, the ones with 60points who got invited were the 2613ers. As far as I know, no one with 60points were invited in our occupation group(2611**). First they will clear the 65 points holders and then the 60 pointers. So a bit more waiting to do.


----------



## ashkrs

*Got Invited*

When you were looking for it it did not come. When you stopped, it came.
Just came to know even I got invited

EOI submitted around Mid Oct
IELTS 7.5
65 Points.
ICT BA.

Can anyone tell me next steps ?


----------



## Ragan

mxkum10 said:


> Congratulations to all those who got their invites today. You can add me to the list as well.
> 
> 60 points, 14-Dec-2014.


Hello Mxkum,


Many congratulations for getting the invite.

Can you please let me know the breakup of your points.

Because i applied on 12th Dec with 60 pts havnet got the invite so just curious to find the answer for not getting invite.
'Thanks in advance.


----------



## ramgopal_vij

I applied on dec 11th , i have nt got the invite yet


----------



## Ragan

ramgopal_vij said:


> I applied on dec 11th , have nt got a invite yet
> Here is updated list now.
> ram-----------------261312(189)------60-------------Dec 11,2013 ----------------?
> mxkum10----------261313(189)-------60----------- Dec 14, 2013 -----------------?
> zameer.ise--------261313(189)-------60 ----------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
> Saradha_J --------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
> kavith--------------261313(189) -------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
> jojopig2002-------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31,2014------------------?
> anish13------------261311(189)-------60 ----------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?




Hello Ram,

Please can you update my name in that list.

Name - Ragan
Pts 60
EOI 14th Dec'2013
Code 261313


----------



## Ragan

ramgopal_vij said:


> I applied on dec 11th , i have nt got the invite yet


that might because we have different code.
I applied in 261313.


----------



## samy25

Dear All
please guide me :
i have submitted eoi with 50 points for ict BA in april2013. 
now i uploaded IELTS recent result on 21 march 2014 which brings my total to 60. so what will be my date of effect?

21 march 2014?

or 
14 april 2013.

regards
saima


----------



## ramgopal_vij

mxkum10 is also in 261313, do you think sub code will make difference ? I thought thr will nt be any difference as we all fall under 2613.


----------



## Ragan

ramgopal_vij said:


> mxkum10 is also in 261313, do you think sub code will make difference ? I thought thr will nt be any difference as we all fall under 2613.


Ahhh......i dont have any idea.

but i always thought yes it is different.

Seniors please guide.

But i again checked and found i also applied on 12th evening....so probably the timimg difference is the reason why i havnt recd the invite.:mod:


----------



## samy25

samy25 said:


> Dear All
> please guide me :
> i have submitted eoi with 50 points for ict BA in april2013.
> now i uploaded IELTS recent result on 21 march 2014 which brings my total to 60. so what will be my date of effect?
> 
> 21 march 2014?
> 
> or
> 14 april 2013.
> 
> regards
> saima


please guide


----------



## anish13

Ragan said:


> Ahhh......i dont have any idea.
> 
> but i always thought yes it is different.
> 
> Seniors please guide.
> 
> But i again checked and found i also applied on 12th evening....so probably the timimg difference is the reason why i havnt recd the invite.:mod:


Originally Posted by mxkum10 View Post
Congratulations to all those who got their invites today. You can add me to the list as well.

60 points, 14-Dec-2014.


i guess as per mxkum10... he wants to be a part of the list 2613 which we maintain.. i am not sure if he got an invite yet..


----------



## anish13

samy25 said:


> please guide



First of all with 50 points your visa would have got rejected.. now that its 60 points.. it will be the new date.. because the points have changed


----------



## ramgopal_vij

samy25 said:


> please guide


Since you attained the required 60pt in 2014 , your EOI date shud be 2014


----------



## sathiyaseelan

samy25 said:


> please guide
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by samy25 View Post
> Dear All
> please guide me :
> i have submitted eoi with 50 points for ict BA in april2013.
> now i uploaded IELTS recent result on 21 march 2014 which brings my total to 60. so what will be my date of effect?
> 
> 21 march 2014?
> 
> or
> 14 april 2013.
> 
> regards
> saima


As this changes your total points, your visa date will become 21 March 2014.


----------



## Ragan

anish13 said:


> Originally Posted by mxkum10 View Post
> Congratulations to all those who got their invites today. You can add me to the list as well.
> 
> 60 points, 14-Dec-2014.
> 
> 
> i guess as per mxkum10... he wants to be a part of the list 2613 which we maintain.. i am not sure if he got an invite yet..


Yeah...you are correct.:cool2:


----------



## MaxTheWolf

hi

any idea what are the current waiting times for accountants to get invite for 189? This is really getting on my nerves. There is no accountant on this whole forum in 189 queue except me!


----------



## samy25

thank you guys


----------



## chuminh

shivas said:


> Well, the ones with 60points who got invited were the 2613ers. As far as I know, no one with 60points were invited in our occupation group(2611**). First they will clear the 65 points holders and then the 60 pointers. So a bit more waiting to do.


Thats why I said its weird, system ranks by points; So all people with 65 points will be invited before 60 regardless of their code unless the quota for our code 2611 is full for this round. they said will offer pro-rata each round. Im not sure how much seat will be offered for our code.

PS: s.o with 65 points get invited Mid Oct, I believe you get it soon. unlucky me though. haizzz hopeless.


----------



## engineer1

*immiaccount Creation*

Had a question on immiaccount creation..hoping someone would know about this one.
I just have Given name and no last name,but for immiaccount creation both are mandatory...what to do?


----------



## shivas

ashkrs said:


> When you were looking for it it did not come. When you stopped, it came.
> Just came to know even I got invited
> 
> EOI submitted around Mid Oct
> IELTS 7.5
> 65 Points.
> ICT BA.
> 
> Can anyone tell me next steps ?


Congrats mate!! I would recommend you to please go through the last 10-15pages of this thread and you will get all the information you need. 

This thread is such a wealth that there is no denying in saying its a gold mine for PR seekers and applicants.

All the best .


----------



## sathiyaseelan

engineer1 said:


> Had a question on immiaccount creation..hoping someone would know about this one.
> I just have Given name and no last name,but for immiaccount creation both are mandatory...what to do?


use your father's name as surname so that you should be able to create an account on immiaccount.


----------



## engineer1

sathiyaseelan said:


> use your father's name as surname so that you should be able to create an account on immiaccount.


thanks for responding. I just created using my given name as family name. I was not sure on the significance of the name used on creation of the immiaccount. Looks like it does not have much significance as we are anyway providing detail name info at other places.


----------



## sevnik0202

AuzLover said:


> Can we create a list if eoi submitted members?
> 
> *User ----------- ANZSCO ----- Points ----- eoi Date of Effect ----- Invitation on *
> AuzLover ------- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 6, 2014 --------------- ?
> zoyakhan ------ 261313 -------- 65 -------- Feb 7, 2014 ---------------- ?
> visitkangaroos-- 261313(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
> rsp --------------- 261313 ------------- 65 ------------------- Feb 8, 2014 ---------------- ?
> amitt78 -------- 261312(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
> 
> karnavidyut---- 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
> engineer1------ 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
> 
> Ausexpat009------ 2613xx(189) --------- 65 -------- Jan 30, 2014 ---------------- ?
> 
> 
> 
> sevnik0202----- 261312(189)---- 60-----
> Mar 22 2014----------------__ ?


----------



## engineer1

Visa Application asks for education at secondary level or above...does that incude class X1th and X11 th as per indian standards or we need to include xth as well?


----------



## maq_qatar

engineer1 said:


> Had a question on immiaccount creation..hoping someone would know about this one.
> I just have Given name and no last name,but for immiaccount creation both are mandatory...what to do?


Hi,

You can use the same as sathiya said and while filling application you can enter as per below guideline mention in help next to family name

*If you consider that you do not have a family name, enter all your given names into the family name field and leave the given names field blank.*

Same with me.

Maq


----------



## vottie

MaxTheWolf said:


> hi
> 
> any idea what are the current waiting times for accountants to get invite for 189? This is really getting on my nerves. There is no accountant on this whole forum in 189 queue except me!


You will get an invite soon, most likely in the next round, if nothing changes from the DIBP side. I applied for code 221111 on 25 Feb with 60 points, and received an invite in the next invitation round (10 March). 

The cut-off date for invitations for the 24 Feb round was 17 Feb. So even if I applied on 20 Feb, I would not have received an invite in the 24 Feb round (however, if I applied on 16 Feb, I probably would have).

So don't worry, your invitation will come soon.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

engineer1 said:


> Visa Application asks for education at secondary level or above...does that incude class X1th and X11 th as per indian standards or we need to include xth as well?


yes, you need to give details such as sslc(10th), hsc(12th) as well in addition to your gradution.


----------



## karnavidyut

sathiyaseelan said:


> yes, you need to give details such as sslc(10th), hsc(12th) as well in addition to your gradution.


The help text mentions only about tertiary education which is after secondary education so i think SSC and HSC may be non mandatory......But it never hurts to give too much information in such cases


----------



## karnavidyut

Hi Guys,

Does anybody have a format for the affidavit that we need to prepare to mention that the Birth Certificate is not available? 

The help text mentions the following: 
Please provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate.

If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country’s equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register.

I have read on other threads that they have provided affidavits along with the SSC certificate, Passport etc mentioning the date of birth. Any of the recent applicants been in a similar situation and can help please? 
Many thanks in advance!

K


----------



## Black_Rose

I have seen someone posted the number of state nomination issued by different state. can anyone give the link where I can find it please?


----------



## mxkum10

anish13 said:


> Originally Posted by mxkum10 View Post
> Congratulations to all those who got their invites today. You can add me to the list as well.
> 
> 60 points, 14-Dec-2014.
> 
> 
> i guess as per mxkum10... he wants to be a part of the list 2613 which we maintain.. i am not sure if he got an invite yet..


Hi Anish,

I haven't got the invite yet.

I think I added myself to one of the lists.


----------



## abhifirewall

cancerianlrules said:


> I've read about not one but few instances in the forum itself, where the DIPB accepts only the employment assessed by ACS. If a particular job is not assessed then best is not to include it in the EOI. Again, this is my opinion which differs from saathiya. You may browse through old posts in this thread!
> 
> No hard feelings saathiya.


Hi Sathiya, Cancerianrules,

Thanks for you valuable inputs.
So what do you think guys? Should I give details of my second job which is not assessed by ACS? Confused what to do now!


----------



## maq_qatar

HI,

1- "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"

I m in qatar past 5 years and my wife 4 years and we lived only in Qatar outside india. I have select usual contry as Qatar. What should I enter? 

Regards,
Maq


----------



## sathiyaseelan

karnavidyut said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does anybody have a format for the affidavit that we need to prepare to mention that the Birth Certificate is not available?
> 
> The help text mentions the following:
> Please provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate.
> 
> If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country’s equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register.
> 
> I have read on other threads that they have provided affidavits along with the SSC certificate, Passport etc mentioning the date of birth. Any of the recent applicants been in a similar situation and can help please?
> Many thanks in advance!
> 
> K


No need of affidavit and SSLC mark sheet is alone is sufficient as a replacement of birt certificate.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

karnavidyut said:


> The help text mentions only about tertiary education which is after secondary education so i think SSC and HSC may be non mandatory......But it never hurts to give too much information in such cases


no, it is secondary and above which means, from secondary school leaving certificate, you need to enter all details.


----------



## sophistken

decadence


----------



## abhifirewall

rt00021 said:


> Hi.. My spouse hasn't changed name/surname after marriage and we have decided to carry the original name forever. The same appears on passport as well i.e. Post marriage we have endorsed each other's name in the passports but it's the original name and no change in surname of my spouse. Hope this is absolutely fine with Australian immigration system. Please let me know your views. Thanks!


That is perfectly fine. It shouldn't be any issue in carrying the original name. Changing the name causes lot of issues as you have to update a number of documents.


----------



## maq_qatar

Hi All,

Please assist on below :

My wife had passed graduation in apr 2011 as regular candidate, but my problem is she came in qatar apr 2010. As in last year of graduation it was not much required to attend classes so some how it was managed and she appeared only for examination in india. Now her previous country detail is clased with last year of graduation.

Does this create problem ?
Or should i exclude her graduation as I am not claiming any point for her?

Please suggest!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## bu_usa

sathiyaseelan said:


> No need of affidavit and SSLC mark sheet is alone is sufficient as a replacement of birt certificate.


Hi Sathiya - A question to you.

I am mid-way through lodging my application and landed up on following question which I better get some advice here before I fill it in 

Even though I am not claiming any points for spouse, which I checked and confirmed when asked about, I got a question asking for spouse details on following.

Q1 - Highest recognised qualification obtained
Q2 - Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?

My spouse's highest qualification is MBA but is that something i need to mention here because we haven't done her education assessment as I wasn't claiming point for her. And it says RECOGNISED. Does RECOGNISED means assessed from relevant authority?

For second question, even though she is not enrolled in any educational program currently, but she has completed her bachelors and masters in past. Should I mention it? Doubt is same as no equivalency or educational assessment for her done.

I would wait for you response and until then signoff from here from lodging application 

Thanks once again.

Regards


----------



## zameer.ise

sevnik0202 said:


> AuzLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we create a list if eoi submitted members?
> 
> *User ----------- ANZSCO ----- Points ----- eoi Date of Effect ----- Invitation on *
> AuzLover ------- 261313(189) -------- 65 -------- Feb 6, 2014 --------------- ?
> zoyakhan ------ 261313 -------- 65 -------- Feb 7, 2014 ---------------- ?
> visitkangaroos-- 261313(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
> rsp --------------- 261313 ------------- 65 ------------------- Feb 8, 2014 ---------------- ?
> amitt78 -------- 261312(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 3, 2014 ---------------- ?
> 
> karnavidyut----  261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 19, 2014 ---------------- ?
> engineer1------ 261311(189) --------- 65 -------- Feb 20, 2014 ---------------- ?
> 
> Ausexpat009------ 2613xx(189) --------- 65 -------- Jan 30, 2014 ---------------- ?
> 
> 
> 
> sevnik0202----- 261312(189)---- 60-----
> Mar 22 2014----------------__ ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please update this list with existing list (some of members who applied in December and January with 60 points and still waiting for invite)
Click to expand...


----------



## australiaprvisa

huzefa85 said:


> My agent told me the same thing, to go for PCC and medical after a case officer has been assigned.
> However, the reason he told is that, the date of your PCC or medical (which ever is earlier) is taken as the basis for the date restriction before which you have to make an entry into Australia. Usually one year after the PCC or medical.
> So, the later you go for PCC / medical, the more time you get.


Medical you can do before case officer assign because once you create account it will give you HAP ID based on that you can do medical.

But for PCC we need case officer letter, so for that we need to wait for case officer.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

maq_qatar said:


> HI,
> 
> 1- "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"
> 
> I m in qatar past 5 years and my wife 4 years and we lived only in Qatar outside india. I have select usual contry as Qatar. What should I enter?
> 
> Regards,
> Maq


Yes, you need to choose Qatar as your usual country of residence if you already settled down there with family. if you two already lived in India, choose yes.


----------



## AuzLover

zameer.ise said:


> sevnik0202 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please update this list with existing list (some of members who applied in December and January with 60 points and still waiting for invite)
> 
> 
> 
> I already got invitation on March 10, and was updated in the list
Click to expand...


----------



## maq_qatar

sathiyaseelan said:


> Yes, you need to choose Qatar as your usual country of residence if you already settled down there with family. if you two already lived in India, choose yes.


Thanks sathiya

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## sathiyaseelan

maq_qatar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please assist on below :
> 
> My wife had passed graduation in apr 2011 as regular candidate, but my problem is she came in qatar apr 2010. As in last year of graduation it was not much required to attend classes so some how it was managed and she appeared only for examination in india. Now her previous country detail is clased with last year of graduation.
> 
> Does this create problem ?
> Or should i exclude her graduation as I am not claiming any point for her?
> 
> Please suggest!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


maq, my dear, i am not sure on your query, however, i suppose this will not create any issues for your visa grant. you don't need to include her graduation in visa application, but, confirm this information from other threads such as "189&190 visa applicants", "189&190 invitation holders" where your question might be addressed by people who came through same phase.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

abhifirewall said:


> Hi Sathiya, Cancerianrules,
> 
> Thanks for you valuable inputs.
> So what do you think guys? Should I give details of my second job which is not assessed by ACS? Confused what to do now!


As i clearly mentioned there that it was from my friend's experience but there might be few others whose cases might be denied. So, better get your skills assessed by relevant authority again to claim points for your current experience. It is always better not to jump from your current company once you started your visa process be it lodging eoi or skills assessment or so. Else, you may call or drop an email to DIBP to get to know the same from them.


----------



## bavakash

Hi zameer.ise,

Thanks a lot for your reply. let's hope for the best in coming rounds of invitations.

-Aks


----------



## bavakash

*Points calculation - Skill select*

Hi Dear,

I had submitted my EOI on 4th of March 2014 by claiming 65 points. It reached to 65 points because i claimed all my experience of 5 years (which i actually have). However, after looking at few blogs and forums, i realized that visa might be refused visa on over claiming the points since ACS has deducted 2 years from my experience and only considered for 3 years.

Later on 19th March 2014, i updated my EOI with the experience of 3 years and score went down to 60. and i'm upset that i got delayed to update it. 

now my question:-

1) is it really mandatory to only claim experience what ACS has validated?
2) can visa be refused if some one over claimed points?
3) what are the chances for me to get an invite in next rounds of invite?

-Aks


----------



## mainak

1. YES
2. YES (Now that you have rectified it, there is no worry)
3. This nobody can say for sure, but with recent surge - may be by May/June


----------



## sevnik0202

Hi all;

I filed EOI with 60 points on 22 Mar 14. I have few doubts and expect seniors to pitch in and shed some light:

1. My wifes IELT test scores were 6 in each but she appeared in May 2013. Will she have to sit for IELTS again if I get an invite after May 2014?

2. Is it alright to apply for state sponsorship as it will give me 5 more points? As of now I have only applied for 189!

3. Say if I recieve an invite after July 2014, will it be processed under new set of rules?

4. As per my consultant I cannot check my EOI as they have a common account for all applications. To what extent is this true?

Thanks
Dev


----------



## mainak

1. No, IELTS are valid for 3 years now
2. Yeah no issue
3. Expected, if laws are not changed dramatically
4. Yes this is true, hence it was mentioned many times in this forum that if you go via Agent then specifically ask them to create a new account for you


----------



## sevnik0202

mainak said:


> 1. No, IELTS are valid for 3 years now
> 2. Yeah no issue
> 3. Expected, if laws are not changed dramatically
> 4. Yes this is true, hence it was mentioned many times in this forum that if you go via Agent then specifically ask them to create a new account for you


Thanks for the inputs mate. Since you too have 60 points. When can we expect an invite? Can we expect the invite before July 2014 or not?

Regards
Dev


----------



## mainak

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am again sharing the list of documents i attached with my visa application is given below for new candiates who recently jopined this forum. This list could be fine tunde based on your case.
> 
> Please note that i was the only candidate applied under 189 visa.
> 
> *The list of documents i uploaded into visa application online is given below:
> 
> 1. Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of:
> Employment contract letter for company 1
> Job offer letter for company 1
> Letter of job responsibilities for company 1
> Employee provident fund for company 1
> Pay slips for company 1
> Salary increment letters for company 1
> Bank statement for company 1
> Global job family architecture_role evaluation for company 1
> Income tax statements and Form 16 for company 1
> 
> Bank statement for company 2
> Experience letter for company 2
> Income tax statements for company 2
> Job offer letter for company 2
> Pay slips for company 2
> Performance appraisal letter for company 2
> Relieving letter for company 2
> letter of job responsibilities for company 2
> 
> Employee provident fund for company 3
> Experience cum relieving letter for company 3
> Job offer letter for company 3
> Recommendation letter from company 3
> Salary certificate for company 3
> Bank statement for company 3
> letter of job responsibilities for company 3
> 
> 2. Birth or age, evidence of:
> Birth certificate
> 
> 3. Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of:
> Academic Transcript for Bachelor of engineering
> Consolidated mark sheet for bachelor of engineering
> provisional certificate for bachelor of engineering
> higher secondary school certificate
> secondary school leaving certificate
> degree certificate for bachelor of engineering
> 
> 4. Travel document:
> Passport-front and back pages
> 
> 5. Character, Evidence of:
> Overseas Police Clearance certificate
> 
> 6. Language Ability - English, Evidence of:
> International English Language Testing System (IELTS) TRF mark sheet
> 
> 7. Skills Assessment, Evidence of:
> Skills assessment for Telecommunications network engineer from Engineers Australia
> 
> 8. Health, evidence of:
> Medical examinations' results
> Receipt for medical examination
> *
> All the best for your visa process.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> sathiya



Hi Sathiya

Thanks a lot for the list. Can you please help on these few questions?

1. Is Birth Certificate mandatory? At my case it does not include my mother's name whereas the Passport has both the parents' name. Will passport copy suffice?

2. Do we need certified copy of payslips?

3. What do you mean by Employment contract letter and job offer letter separately? Is submitting the employment reference (prepared for skill assessment) and offer letter enough?

4. Salary increment letters are company emails for me, shall that be printed and make certified copy also?

5. Does downloaded bank statement requires to be certified? I have closed accounts with old banks (older than 5 years) when I left old company which used to credit salary there. Any thing can be done for this or just skip?

Many thanks in advance
Mainak


----------



## sadeed

*EOI rules*

Hello everyone,

Can anyone guide on this, if one can generate EOI while his IELTS results are not with them.

I have done my ACS while my new IELTS is on 10th May, so can I generate the EOI before actually knowing my results.

Does this matter and get noticed or account for refusal later when I submit my case that my IELTS reflects a date before which the EOI was generated.

What option do I have should I go for the EOI or wait for the IELTS result.
(I need 7 in all and got 6.5 in one which has to be improved as with the previous IELTS result I have 55 points)

Thanks.


----------



## mainak

sevnik0202 said:


> Thanks for the inputs mate. Since you too have 60 points. When can we expect an invite? Can we expect the invite before July 2014 or not?
> 
> Regards
> Dev


Depends on time of submission.
Initially I was not hopeful for this program year. But with recent 190 change and the super spike in invitations in the last round - now I am expecting hopefully by May


----------



## sevnik0202

mainak said:


> Depends on time of submission.
> Initially I was not hopeful for this program year. But with recent 190 change and the super spike in invitations in the last round - now I am expecting hopefully by May


In that case I should expect it in June. That sounds great. Good luck mate. Keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for the best.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## Kavya9

*PCC & Medicals*

Dear Friends,

I had submitted EOI on 25th Nov with 60 pts for 2613 cat and received invite this Monday. Thanks to seniors and Sathiya for the guidance. 

I have a query regarding PCC and medicals. Do we need to get the PCC and medicals done for myself and spouse only or children also? One kid is of 4yrs old and another is months baby. Please advice.

Thanks & regards,
Kavya


----------



## rakheshpm

*Received invite*

Hi all,

I received my invite on Monday and submitted my application last night. Thank you all for your guidance and good luck with your own applications!

Rakhesh


----------



## eyyunni1985

Kavya9 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I had submitted EOI on 25th Nov with 60 pts for 2613 cat and received invite this Monday. Thanks to seniors and Sathiya for the guidance.
> 
> I have a query regarding PCC and medicals. Do we need to get the PCC and medicals done for myself and spouse only or children also? One kid is of 4yrs old and another is months baby. Please advice.
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Kavya


PCC should be submitted for you and your spouse. Children can be ignored
Medicals should be requested for all the applicants ( dependants included )

Seniors, please correct me if I am wrong. I have done as said and submitted my final application..


----------



## sourima

I filed mine EOI yesterday in 189 subclass - 24/03/2014. 
So shall we start with the form 80 and PCC ?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sourima said:


> I filed mine EOI yesterday in 189 subclass - 24/03/2014.
> So shall we start with the form 80 and PCC ?


yes, you can without even an inch of doubt.


----------



## nirman91

Sathiya and all expart scholars-
I finally recieved my invite. i owe all you guys big time.

Ok my Temperory residency expired yesterday (23rd). so i applied for my student visa yesterday as well and now i am on my bridging visa for student.

Now can i apply for PR whilst being on this student visa? would there be any complications? Can i apply this by myself? as the lawyers charge **** loadsa money . 


so comming back to themain questioncan i apply for PR while am on a bridging visa for student. ?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sadeed said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can anyone guide on this, if one can generate EOI while his IELTS results are not with them.
> 
> I have done my ACS while my new IELTS is on 10th May, so can I generate the EOI before actually knowing my results.
> 
> Does this matter and get noticed or account for refusal later when I submit my case that my IELTS reflects a date before which the EOI was generated.
> 
> What option do I have should I go for the EOI or wait for the IELTS result.
> (I need 7 in all and got 6.5 in one which has to be improved as with the previous IELTS result I have 55 points)
> 
> Thanks.


wait till you receive your ielts results and you need to enter the reference number that is printed on TRF sheet into your eoi form. So, don't play with skill select.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

mainak said:


> Hi Sathiya
> 
> Thanks a lot for the list. Can you please help on these few questions?
> 
> 1. Is Birth Certificate mandatory? At my case it does not include my mother's name whereas the Passport has both the parents' name. Will passport copy suffice?
> 
> 2. Do we need certified copy of payslips?
> 
> 3. What do you mean by Employment contract letter and job offer letter separately? Is submitting the employment reference (prepared for skill assessment) and offer letter enough?
> 
> 4. Salary increment letters are company emails for me, shall that be printed and make certified copy also?
> 
> 5. Does downloaded bank statement requires to be certified? I have closed accounts with old banks (older than 5 years) when I left old company which used to credit salary there. Any thing can be done for this or just skip?
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> Mainak


1. Birth certificate, if is not available, SSLC mark sheet could be submitted as a replacement one.

2. if pay slips are online generated and or on letterheads, no need of attestation.

3. yes, these 2 are enough. See, my case can be tuned to your situation and hence submitting all documents i mentioned is not mandatory but strengthens your case. that's it and this what i mentioned there. employment contract letter is the one where company described the contractual agreements and term and conditions. 

4. if you need, you can print them and get certified for that too.

5. bank statements (soft copy) are not needed to be certified. You may get soft copy of bank statements even for a closed bank accounts, i am sure of. However, you need to approach them in person and they may charge you a nominal fees to issue you the same.


----------



## Aus189visa

mainak said:


> Hi Sathiya
> 
> Thanks a lot for the list. Can you please help on these few questions?
> 
> 1. Is Birth Certificate mandatory? At my case it does not include my mother's name whereas the Passport has both the parents' name. Will passport copy suffice?
> 
> 2. Do we need certified copy of payslips?
> 
> 3. What do you mean by Employment contract letter and job offer letter separately? Is submitting the employment reference (prepared for skill assessment) and offer letter enough?
> 
> 4. Salary increment letters are company emails for me, shall that be printed and make certified copy also?
> 
> 5. Does downloaded bank statement requires to be certified? I have closed accounts with old banks (older than 5 years) when I left old company which used to credit salary there. Any thing can be done for this or just skip?
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> Mainak


I also have same questions as yours and expect answers from other seniors. 

For Point 4 and 5, I dont think this needs to be certified as these are electronic documents mostly.

Apart from this, I have set of documents in Recommended list in Visa page. Should I use that or should I attach all docs using Attach Documents Link ? 

I dont see Orgranise your Health Exam link. When it should appear ?


----------



## mainak

Thanks a lot Sathiya


----------



## bu_usa

Hi All - Can someone who have completed or in process of lodging their application help me with the answers for the following questions please,

I am mid-way through lodging my application and landed up on following question which I better get some advice here before I fill it in 

Even though I am not claiming any points for spouse, which I checked and confirmed when asked about, I got a question asking for spouse details on following.

Q1 - Highest recognised qualification obtained
Q2 - Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?

My spouse's highest qualification is MBA but is that something i need to mention here because we haven't done her education assessment as I wasn't claiming point for her. And it says RECOGNISED. Does RECOGNISED means assessed from relevant authority?

For second question, even though she is not enrolled in any educational program currently, but she has completed her bachelors and masters in past. Should I mention it? Doubt is same as no equivalency or educational assessment for her done.

I would wait for you response and until then signoff from here from lodging application 

Thanks once again.


----------



## clankyasp

nirman91 said:


> Sathiya and all expart scholars-
> I finally recieved my invite. i owe all you guys big time.
> 
> Ok my Temperory residency expired yesterday (23rd). so i applied for my student visa yesterday as well and now i am on my bridging visa for student.
> 
> Now can i apply for PR whilst being on this student visa? would there be any complications? Can i apply this by myself? as the lawyers charge **** loadsa money .
> 
> 
> so comming back to themain questioncan i apply for PR while am on a bridging visa for student. ?


You can apply for 189 yourself, as you have experience with 485.

Apply for 189 then you will be granted bridging visa, next day or so withdraw your student visa application. You will get full time work, medicare and no school while you are holding bridging visa from 189.


----------



## maq_qatar

Hi all,

In eVisa page there is a link to attach skill assessment and Ielts result and in help section it is mentioned *"Please provide a certified copy of your Skills Assessment issued by the relevant skills assessment body."* and same is mentioned for IELTS.

Whereas I have gone through many previous queries for document attestationn and found that attestation not required for these 2 documents. 

Should I go ahead without attestation of these 2 docs?

Please suggest.

Maq


----------



## venk

Hi, 
As you know I have received the invite on 24th Mar.. I noticed a blunder, I haven't extended my dependent's passport and it will expire in couple of months.  I am going to give a call to Immi today but could you please advise what is best step ahead. Our consulate said they need 8 weeks for passport extension  

Regards, Venk......


----------



## superm

maq_qatar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In eVisa page there is a link to attach skill assessment and Ielts result and in help section it is mentioned *"Please provide a certified copy of your Skills Assessment issued by the relevant skills assessment body."* and same is mentioned for IELTS.
> 
> Whereas I have gone through many previous queries for document attestationn and found that attestation not required for these 2 documents.
> 
> Should I go ahead without attestation of these 2 docs?
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Maq


Attestation is not required for these - you can upload the color scan of IELTS result and the pdf received from assessment result


----------



## bu_usa

Senior Expats,

Please help with few confusions. I am currently in process of lodging application and have stumbled upon the question where I need to provide addresses where I have lived in.

- My usual country of residence would be United States as I have been here for little over 2 years now. Is that correct?

- In past I lived in Australia for little less than 3 months, should I mention that?

- Rest of my time I lived in India, but in different cities almost every 2 years. so, how far long should I go back? Should I go back 10 years in total or do I need to go more?


Thanks a ton as always.


----------



## chuminh

Hi all expats,
Can anyone with experiences explains for me how does the visa date of effect which is on skillselect report work?
I have asked this question before but still, I can't fully understand it.

2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts 65	26/09/2013 2.00 am
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	13/02/2014 12.01 am

here is the recent report of 2 out 6 golden codes.

As I know, there are many people with 60 points submitted before 13/02/2014 received invitaion on 24 march 2014. So, from my understanding, people who submitted their EOI after 13/02/2014 required 65 points to be invited?

I applied under 2611 on 11/Jan/2014 and its current visa date of effect is 26/09/2014. So, does that mean I have to wait untill the date of effect move pass my EOI submitted day in order to be invited with 60 points? I am a bit confused and worried. As there are 6 rounds of offer left with 200+ seat. I assume there will be 30 seat offered per round for my code. I am not sure if I have a chance to obtain it within this year? sigh...

Please explain clearly how it works. Thanks all mates


----------



## suni_sha11

Can you please add me in the list:
Sunil -----------------261312(189)------60-------------Mar 21,2014 ----------------?

I have applied for revaluation for writing to get additional 10 points. Have to wait another 4 weeks for results. By that time 2 more rounds of invitations will be finished. 
__________________
ACS +ve: 10th Nov 2013| IELTS: Mar 2014, S-7.5, :R-8:L-7.5:W-6.5 | Code : 261312 (Devloper Programmer), Points : 60 EOI submitted : 21/03/2014, Invitation: ??


----------



## suni_sha11

Did anyone got better results in IELTS revaluation?


----------



## roze

Hi everyOne
Can anyone help me regarding the Visa Subclass 190 Payment.
I do not own a Credit card so what are the other options for payment i.e Demand Draft etc
Or
Can I use one of my friend's Credit card who is in Australia for my Payment and in this case the Visa charges will remain the same or there is a difference in paying Onshore or Offshore visa payment,


thanks


----------



## rohit1_sharma

roze said:


> Hi everyOne
> Can anyone help me regarding the Visa Subclass 190 Payment.
> I do not own a Credit card so what are the other options for payment i.e Demand Draft etc
> Or
> Can I use one of my friend's Credit card who is in Australia for my Payment and in this case the Visa charges will remain the same or there is a difference in paying Onshore or Offshore visa payment,
> 
> 
> thanks


Yes you can use friend's card who is in Australia to make your payment. The charges will remain the same. For Australian Card both Debit and Credit Cards will work.

Option 2: You can also check with the leading banks at your location if they issue Australia Forex Travel Card with Internet Banking Facility. If they do then you can load the card with AUD amount you wish to pay and make the payment online.

Option 2 is something I haven't tried but some of the people on this forum have done through ICICI Bank in India and it worked for them, So you can check for a bank.


----------



## sevnik0202

suni_sha11 said:


> Did anyone got better results in IELTS revaluation?


Yes I got an increase of .5 in speaking from BC.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## Steve_SAP

Guys need you help.

My EOI was submitted on 31st Jan and applied for VIC SS on 7th Feb. As of today for 2613 group for 189 visa the cutoff seems to be at 60 points on 10th Dec 13. For VIC SS I believe people who applied on Jan 15th 2014 are still waiting for approval. 

Given this situation, I am thinking if I can cancel the 190 and update my EOI only for 189. I believe if I wait for 2 or 3 more rounds I will get invite under 189. But in case if the cutoff jumps to 65 points of above (like it happened in the past), then I will be in trouble. 

What do you think I should do now, should I go ahead and cancel my 190 application?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Steve_SAP said:


> Guys need you help.
> 
> My EOI was submitted on 31st Jan and applied for VIC SS on 7th Feb. As of today for 2613 group for 189 visa the cutoff seems to be at 60 points on 10th Dec 13. For VIC SS I believe people who applied on Jan 15th 2014 are still waiting for approval.
> 
> Given this situation, I am thinking if I can cancel the 190 and update my EOI only for 189. I believe if I wait for 2 or 3 more rounds I will get invite under 189. But in case if the cutoff jumps to 65 points of above (like it happened in the past), then I will be in trouble.
> 
> What do you think I should do now, should I go ahead and cancel my 190 application?


well, no need to cancel your application lodged for vic ss. In addition to existing 190 option, click 189 option also in your eoi. This way, you could be able to receive an invite under 189 prior to 190 if the invite trend goes smooth. Else, you may create another eoi where you can choose 189 option alone and may expect an invite under 189. However, make sure you suspend one eoi if the other is invited.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bu_usa said:


> Senior Expats,
> 
> Please help with few confusions. I am currently in process of lodging application and have stumbled upon the question where I need to provide addresses where I have lived in.
> 
> - My usual country of residence would be United States as I have been here for little over 2 years now. Is that correct?
> 
> - In past I lived in Australia for little less than 3 months, should I mention that?
> 
> - Rest of my time I lived in India, but in different cities almost every 2 years. so, how far long should I go back? Should I go back 10 years in total or do I need to go more?
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton as always.


1. yes, you are correct. your usual country of residence will be USA.

2. of course, you need to mention that in form 80.

3. this depends. better post this query on threads such as "189&190 visa applicants" and "189&190 invitation holders" where people passed through same situation like yours and hence will get exact answers.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

chuminh said:


> Hi all expats,
> Can anyone with experiences explains for me how does the visa date of effect which is on skillselect report work?
> I have asked this question before but still, I can't fully understand it.
> 
> 2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts 65	26/09/2013 2.00 am
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	13/02/2014 12.01 am
> 
> here is the recent report of 2 out 6 golden codes.
> 
> As I know, there are many people with 60 points submitted before 13/02/2014 received invitaion on 24 march 2014. So, from my understanding, people who submitted their EOI after 13/02/2014 required 65 points to be invited?
> 
> I applied under 2611 on 11/Jan/2014 and its current visa date of effect is 26/09/2014. So, does that mean I have to wait untill the date of effect move pass my EOI submitted day in order to be invited with 60 points? I am a bit confused and worried. As there are 6 rounds of offer left with 200+ seat. I assume there will be 30 seat offered per round for my code. I am not sure if I have a chance to obtain it within this year? sigh...
> 
> Please explain clearly how it works. Thanks all mates


Make it simple. Invitation round selects the applicants based on their visa date of effect and not on eoi submission date. So, don't confuse submission date with visa date and simply ignore submission date. Take into account of visa date only from now on.

Well, what is visa date of effect? Good, this is the date when your points scores have been recently updated. Let me give you an example to clear this out. If i submit an eoi on say 12/03/2014 with 60 points and at that moment, my points for work experience that is 4 years and 11 months was 5 and on 11/04/2014, i could have completed 5 years, right. What will happen to points for work experience and total points?

Can you guess? yes, you are right. The points for work experience will become 10 and the total points will be 65 now. As this changed the total points when you submitted earlier, your visa date of effect will become 11/04/2014. However, if total points are unchanged your visa date annd submission date will be one and the same. Hope you understand it as you are brilliant.

So, coming to invite criteria, skill select picks candidates, firstly, based on total points. I mean, the candidates having higher points like 70 will be invited prior to the other having 65 points. This way skill select try to pick top 2000 invites per round under 189 visa based on point scores. If, however, 2 candidates clash with each other holding same points say 60, for example, the one with earlier visa date of effect will be invited prior to the other. This is how skill select works.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

maq_qatar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In eVisa page there is a link to attach skill assessment and Ielts result and in help section it is mentioned *"Please provide a certified copy of your Skills Assessment issued by the relevant skills assessment body."* and same is mentioned for IELTS.
> 
> Whereas I have gone through many previous queries for document attestationn and found that attestation not required for these 2 documents.
> 
> Should I go ahead without attestation of these 2 docs?
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Maq


See, no need to get attestation for documents such as skills assessment letter or ielts.


----------



## Hassan_001

Dear,

I submitted my EOI on last 24th Feb 2014 and until now nothing received. My total point was 65 and applied for subclass 189. It will be very much appreciated if someone can answer on the below queries of mine:

1) Usually how it takes to get the invitation?

2) If they decide not to send me any invitation, will they post any rejection message or something? Because you cant wait for ages!!

3) Now, if I amend the current EOI and include subclass 190 also, will that be effective enough?? Because I heard 190 gets processed faster. OR shall I suspend this one and create a new one??


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bu_usa said:


> Hi All - Can someone who have completed or in process of lodging their application help me with the answers for the following questions please,
> 
> I am mid-way through lodging my application and landed up on following question which I better get some advice here before I fill it in
> 
> Even though I am not claiming any points for spouse, which I checked and confirmed when asked about, I got a question asking for spouse details on following.
> 
> Q1 - Highest recognised qualification obtained
> Q2 - Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?
> 
> My spouse's highest qualification is MBA but is that something i need to mention here because we haven't done her education assessment as I wasn't claiming point for her. And it says RECOGNISED. Does RECOGNISED means assessed from relevant authority?
> 
> For second question, even though she is not enrolled in any educational program currently, but she has completed her bachelors and masters in past. Should I mention it? Doubt is same as no equivalency or educational assessment for her done.
> 
> I would wait for you response and until then signoff from here from lodging application
> 
> Thanks once again.


i think you should select yes to both questions and to offer her credentials further. However, could you post this query on threads such as"189 &190 visa applicants" and "189&190 invitation holders" as there you could get answers from people who came through same phases?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

HassanMorshed said:


> Dear,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on last 24th Feb 2014 and until now nothing received. My total point was 65 and applied for subclass 189. It will be very much appreciated if someone can answer on the below queries of mine:
> 
> 1) Usually how it takes to get the invitation?
> 
> 2) If they decide not to send me any invitation, will they post any rejection message or something? Because you cant wait for ages!!
> 
> 3) Now, if I amend the current EOI and include subclass 190 also, will that be effective enough?? Because I heard 190 gets processed faster. OR shall I suspend this one and create a new one??


you didn't mention you occupation code, visa date of effect without which we can't predict anything on your chance for invite.


----------



## zameer.ise

suni_sha11 said:


> Did anyone got better results in IELTS revaluation?


Some time back my friend was also in same situation. But he was lucky to get 7 in writing (Initial score was 6.5).

I wish you all the best !!


----------



## Hassan_001

My occupation is System Analyst (261112).
What is visa date of effect? Where to find that?


----------



## chuminh

sathiyaseelan said:


> Make it simple. Invitation round selects the applicants based on their visa date of effect and not on eoi submission date. So, don't confuse submission date with visa date and simply ignore submission date. Take into account of visa date only from now on.
> 
> Well, what is visa date of effect? Good, this is the date when your points scores have been recently updated. Let me give you an example to clear this out. If i submit an eoi on say 12/03/2014 with 60 points and at that moment, my points for work experience that is 4 years and 11 months was 5 and on 11/04/2014, i could have completed 5 years, right. What will happen to points for work experience and total points?
> 
> Can you guess? yes, you are right. The points for work experience will become 10 and the total points will be 65 now. As this changed the total points when you submitted earlier, your visa date of effect will become 11/04/2014. However, if total points are unchanged your visa date annd submission date will be one and the same. Hope you understand it as you are brilliant.
> 
> So, coming to invite criteria, skill select picks candidates, firstly, based on total points. I mean, the candidates having higher points like 70 will be invited prior to the other having 65 points. This way skill select try to pick top 2000 invites per round under 189 visa based on point scores. If, however, 2 candidates clash with each other holding same points say 60, for example, the one with earlier visa date of effect will be invited prior to the other. This is how skill select works.


I understand that when you update your EOI, the submission date is changed. I mean what does the visa date of effect on skillselect report mean to us? It said effect day is 26/09/2013 for 2611 is 65 points. does that mean only 65 pointers are invited after that date. what about people with 60 points submitted BEFORE and AFTER that date? 
As I know there are people with 65 point with 2611 occupations are not invited while 2613 with 60 invited in last round. If youre saying the system ranks by points, then the one with 65 pts have to be invited before the 60 right? how come this happens the other way around. That is why Iam confused. this might have been to d with the quota for each code right?

As, the visa effect that give us an indication to now where we are at now? I dont get and dont know if I have a chance to be invited in the next few rounds. 
your explanation about the effect date does not answer my question. It just shows the date of your submission changed when you update something in your EOI. I am asking about the visa date of effect on the report though.

Mind you explaining it again if you get my point or correct me if I mess up something.

even though it said 2613 requires 65 point on the report, there are a lot of 60 pointers submitted in August or Sep get invited in last round. why not the 2611 get invited even they hold 65. I feel a bit worried and hopeless. ((

In brief, If you look at the report of the point changes and visa date of effect, how would you interpret and know where you are standing at the moment? 

anyway, thank you Sathiya


----------



## Vasu G

HassanMorshed said:


> My occupation is System Analyst (261112).
> What is visa date of effect? Where to find that?


For 2611* group Visa date of effect is : 26/09/2013 2.00 am with 65 points.

You can find in the following link in "Reports" tab and go to 10th March report.

SkillSelect – SkillSelect


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

HassanMorshed said:


> My occupation is System Analyst (261112).
> What is visa date of effect? Where to find that?


Hi Hassan,

Visa date of effect 2611XX for 65pts is 26/09/2013 2.00 am

You can find this in Mar-10 skill select report.
SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 10 March 2014 Results

Regards,
Kiran


----------



## mxkum10

chuminh said:


> I understand that when you update your EOI, the submission date is changed. I mean what does the visa date of effect on skillselect report mean to us? It said effect day is 26/09/2013 for 2611 is 65 points. does that mean only 65 pointers are invited after that date. what about people with 60 points submitted BEFORE and AFTER that date?
> As I know there are people with 65 point with 2611 occupations are not invited while 2613 with 60 invited in last round. If youre saying the system ranks by points, then the one with 65 pts have to be invited before the 60 right? how come this happens the other way around. That is why Iam confused. this might have been to d with the quota for each code right?
> 
> As, the visa effect that give us an indication to now where we are at now? I dont get and dont know if I have a chance to be invited in the next few rounds.
> your explanation about the effect date does not answer my question. It just shows the date of your submission changed when you update something in your EOI. I am asking about the visa date of effect on the report though.
> 
> Mind you explaining it again if you get my point or correct me if I mess up something.
> 
> even though it said 2613 requires 65 point on the report, there are a lot of 60 pointers submitted in August or Sep get invited in last round. why not the 2611 get invited even they hold 65. I feel a bit worried and hopeless. ((
> 
> In brief, If you look at the report of the point changes and visa date of effect, how would you interpret and know where you are standing at the moment?
> 
> anyway, thank you Sathiya


Hi Chuminh,

Occupational ceilings for 2611 and 2613 are different.

From 10th March invitation round results :
2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts 1380	1153

Out of 1380, 1153 have already been taken for 2611. So 227 invitations were left for 2611 after 10th March round. In contrast, for 2613 around 2400 invitations were left after the 10th March round.

About the visa date of effect : 

2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	65	26/09/2013 2.00 am

This means that the last person that could be accommodated in the 10th March round had 65 points and he actually reached 65 points on 26/09/2013 2.00 am. How ordering is decided, Sathiya has already explained. 

So if a person reached 65 points on 26/09/2013 2.01 am i.e. 1 minute after was not invited in the 10th March round.

Visa date of effect can earliest be your submission date in case your claimed points don't change. So your picture will be more clear once 24th March invitation round reports are out.


----------



## roze

rohit1_sharma said:


> Yes you can use friend's card who is in Australia to make your payment. The charges will remain the same. For Australian Card both Debit and Credit Cards will work.
> 
> Option 2: You can also check with the leading banks at your location if they issue Australia Forex Travel Card with Internet Banking Facility. If they do then you can load the card with AUD amount you wish to pay and make the payment online.
> 
> Option 2 is something I haven't tried but some of the people on this forum have done through ICICI Bank in India and it worked for them, So you can check for a bank.


Thanks a lot for such a detail answer. 
I will ask my friend to pay for me 
Once again Thank you So much


----------



## Hassan_001

Dear mxkum10,

You said, "So if a person reached 65 points on 26/09/2013 2.01 am i.e. 1 minute after was not invited in the 10th March round." I believe its for them who submitted their EOI before 26/09/2013 2.00 a.m. under 65 points.
I submitted my EOI on 24-Feb-14 with 65 points under 261112. So, do you really think there is a good chance for me to receive an invitation or shall I proceed for state nomination since there is no ceiling?
If I amend the current EOI, the submission date will get changed and it might also delay further...right? Kindly advise.


----------



## mxkum10

HassanMorshed said:


> Dear mxkum10,
> 
> You said, "So if a person reached 65 points on 26/09/2013 2.01 am i.e. 1 minute after was not invited in the 10th March round." I believe its for them who submitted their EOI before 26/09/2013 2.00 a.m. under 65 points.
> I submitted my EOI on 24-Feb-14 with 65 points under 261112. So, do you really think there is a good chance for me to receive an invitation or shall I proceed for state nomination since there is no ceiling?
> If I amend the current EOI, the submission date will get changed and it might also delay further...right? Kindly advise.


Dear Hassan,

We'll have to wait for the 24th March report to be able to guess. Though nobody can say anything for sure. 

Regarding modifying the EOI, your VISA date of effect will change only when there is a change in the points you have claimed.


----------



## Hassan_001

Any idea when the report for 24th March will be released?


----------



## slsujith

HassanMorshed said:


> Dear mxkum10,
> 
> You said, "So if a person reached 65 points on 26/09/2013 2.01 am i.e. 1 minute after was not invited in the 10th March round." I believe its for them who submitted their EOI before 26/09/2013 2.00 a.m. under 65 points.
> I submitted my EOI on 24-Feb-14 with 65 points under 261112. So, do you really think there is a good chance for me to receive an invitation or shall I proceed for state nomination since there is no ceiling?
> If I amend the current EOI, the submission date will get changed and it might also delay further...right? Kindly advise.


If you are going for state nomination, you will have two submission dates or date of effect - one for 189 and one for 190. Your 189 Date will not change unless your points claimed changes.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

roze said:


> Thanks a lot for such a detail answer.
> I will ask my friend to pay for me
> Once again Thank you So much


You're welcome. It should be seamless with an Australian credit Card.


----------



## Hassan_001

So, even if I edit the current EOI to select 190 which I submitted 24th Feb 2014 only for 189, the submission date will still remain 24th Feb 2014??


----------



## AuzLover

HassanMorshed said:


> Any idea when the report for 24th March will be released?


Usually report is published on thursday/friday after the EOI invites


----------



## santhossh

Hi Friends, 
I got an Invite on 24 march 2014.
I am currently uploading the documents in the Skillselect . However I have uploaded many document and now I am getting the below error:

Unable to attach document. Maximum number of files allowed has been reached.

I think I have reached the maximum allowed limit , but I am yet to upload PCC certificates / Medical Examination certificates etc.,

Can anyone please suggest what need to be done now ? Should I send it to case officer once it has been allocated directly.

I have tried to delete some documents that I added , Unfortunately I could not find an option to delete.

Please help me in this situation.

Thanks!
Santhossh


----------



## Jon Knight1983

I'm now officially a member of the EOI submitted club!!

One quick question and i apologise if this has already been raised on this thread but i haven't revive any type of confirmation email stating that the EOI had been submitted successfully. Is this the same for everyone else??


----------



## Hassan_001

Jon Knight1983 said:


> I'm now officially a member of the EOI submitted club!!
> 
> One quick question and i apologise if this has already been raised on this thread but i haven't revive any type of confirmation email stating that the EOI had been submitted successfully. Is this the same for everyone else??


You'll be able to see that once you log it to SkillSelect account.


----------



## zameer.ise

Jon Knight1983 said:


> I'm now officially a member of the EOI submitted club!!
> 
> One quick question and i apologise if this has already been raised on this thread but i haven't revive any type of confirmation email stating that the EOI had been submitted successfully. Is this the same for everyone else??


Generally we don't receive any email confirmation after successful submission of EOI (Don't know what might be the reason). But You can login to your account and check if your application is submitted or not


----------



## zameer.ise

Jon Knight1983 said:


> I'm now officially a member of the EOI submitted club!!
> 
> One quick question and i apologise if this has already been raised on this thread but i haven't revive any type of confirmation email stating that the EOI had been submitted successfully. Is this the same for everyone else??


It's good practice to update your signature with your visa sub-class and points score.

It will help expat mates  to respond in better way


----------



## sandylim

Greeting everyone! I've been reading the forum for some time and really appreciate your help with others regarding EOI. You guys are awesome and thank you so much!

I myself have been waiting for ages and about to lose hope... Has anyone that got 60point in 261111 got invited in here?

I'm thinking about resuming the ielts study wishing to improve my score. Should I continue on waiting? Any hope in EOI? I have noticed that the date of effect has not passed my date yet. Me and my hubby is really stress now and don't know where to get answer.


----------



## pappu123

sandylim said:


> Greeting everyone! I've been reading the forum for some time and really appreciate your help with others regarding EOI. You guys are awesome and thank you so much!
> 
> I myself have been waiting for ages and about to lose hope... Has anyone that got 60point in 261111 got invited in here?
> 
> I'm thinking about resuming the ielts study wishing to improve my score. Should I continue on waiting? Any hope in EOI? I have noticed that the date of effect has not passed my date yet. Me and my hubby is really stress now and don't know where to get answer.


Hi, 

With 60 points it looks bit difficult this year. As lot of 65 pointers are there. So, you can opt of state sponsorship as of now that is the best option.


----------



## zameer.ise

*Proof of Salary Slips*

Hi Experts,

I am expecting an invite in upcoming rounds and started collecting all required documents for further process. Here is my doubt:

I don't have any Payslips for the year 2010 of my current employment. What other options I have to show proof for pay slips.

a. Will bank statement? help here. If yes, how feasible to get bank statement of 2010
b. I have form16 and ITR, Is it fine if I don't show payslips
c. Is there any other document which I can avail from my company to prove as proof of payslips


----------



## srik2006

sandylim said:


> Greeting everyone! I've been reading the forum for some time and really appreciate your help with others regarding EOI. You guys are awesome and thank you so much!
> 
> I myself have been waiting for ages and about to lose hope... Has anyone that got 60point in 261111 got invited in here?
> 
> I'm thinking about resuming the ielts study wishing to improve my score. Should I continue on waiting? Any hope in EOI? I have noticed that the date of effect has not passed my date yet. Me and my hubby is really stress now and don't know where to get answer.


only few invites left

2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 1380 1153

source:SkillSelect – SkillSelect


----------



## lvonline

santhossh said:


> Hi Friends,
> I got an Invite on 24 march 2014.
> I am currently uploading the documents in the Skillselect . However I have uploaded many document and now I am getting the below error:
> 
> Unable to attach document. Maximum number of files allowed has been reached.
> 
> I think I have reached the maximum allowed limit , but I am yet to upload PCC certificates / Medical Examination certificates etc.,
> 
> Can anyone please suggest what need to be done now ? Should I send it to case officer once it has been allocated directly.
> 
> I have tried to delete some documents that I added , Unfortunately I could not find an option to delete.
> 
> Please help me in this situation.
> 
> Thanks!
> Santhossh


You can upload max of 60 attachments. You have no room to upload PCC. Not sure if medicals are to be uploaded by you. Think the hospital uploads them.
You can now only wait for CO to come up with list of docs he needs. You don't have another option.
Immi site should have mentioned max docs in the uploads page. Sad it doesn't.


----------



## nkrana

Hey Guys

any updates for 60 pointer 2613ers. as they have increased the limit any guess will It going to help 60 pointers.

I guess they have cleared a lot till sep 2013. Please provide updated If any one beyond that

Thanks!!


----------



## zameer.ise

pappu123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> With 60 points it looks bit difficult this year. As lot of 65 pointers are there. So, you can opt of state sponsorship as of now that is the best option.





nkrana said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> any updates for 60 pointer 2613ers. as they have increased the limit any guess will It going to help 60 pointers.
> 
> I guess they have cleared a lot till sep 2013. Please provide updated If any one beyond that
> 
> Thanks!!


Hi Buddy,

Looks like you are not active on this thread  .. In last round invitations are sent till 10th December (cut off was set to 60 points). Please go through previous 15 or 20 pages og this thread 

In the next round more chances of getting with 60 pointers as all 65+ pointers are cleared in the queue


----------



## nkrana

zameer.ise said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Looks like you are not active on this thread  .. In last round invitations are sent till 10th December (cut off was set to 60 points). Please go through previous 15 or 20 pages og this thread
> 
> In the next round more chances of getting with 60 pointers as all 65+ pointers are cleared in the queue


Thanks for Info Hoping to cleared Feb 2014 60 pointers by May 2014.


----------



## santoshpatil

Hi All,

I have also applied for EOI on 13th February 2014. I have 65 points. Keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for a positive outcome.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## chennaiguy

---- Deleted ----


----------



## sevnik0202

chennaiguy said:


> ---- Deleted ----


what was ur point score?


----------



## maq_qatar

Hi,

Today I have collected my documents from Indian embassy in Qatar and when I look at attestation I was shocked. 

1- I gave them color scan copy and they return me zerox copy and attestation done on zerox.

2- They put small round stamp on front page with text "Embassy of India" no signature and backside (blank page) of the document they put "Embassy of india, Ref No., Date, True Photocopy"

I tried to convince them but nothing works and one page attestation cost $15.

Now I don't understand if I upload the same how they will relate this blank one with front page. 

Now confuse what to do?

Anyone have similar situation or any suggestion. Please advice.

Maq


----------



## superm

maq_qatar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I have collected my documents from Indian embassy in Qatar and when I look at attestation I was shocked.
> 
> 1- I gave them color scan copy and they return me zerox copy and attestation done on zerox.
> 
> 2- They put small round stamp on front page with text "Embassy of India" no signature and backside (blank page) of the document they put "Embassy of india, Ref No., Date, True Photocopy"
> 
> I tried to convince them but nothing works and one page attestation cost $15.
> 
> Now I don't understand if I upload the same how they will relate this blank one with front page.
> 
> Now confuse what to do?
> 
> Anyone have similar situation or any suggestion. Please advice.
> 
> Maq


what do u need these for?

acs and diac takes color scan of the original documents also. so you can directly do that.


----------



## nkrana

Hey Guys

I am confused by looking at the data
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	4800	2430
on 24th Feb 2014 it was 4800 and 3600
Is it a system glitch or they did it purposefully.

Thanks!!


----------



## Aussie Dream

yesss!! invited on 24/3/14..... How many days do we have to lodge for Visa?


2613, Visa Sub Class : 189, EOI : 14-Sep-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : ??


----------



## Aussie Dream

yeah and is there any thread here which is specifically for people who have recently got their invite and where people can clear their doubts about the procedure forward and timelines?

2613, Visa Sub Class : 189, EOI : 14-Sep-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : ??


----------



## zameer.ise

santoshpatil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have also applied for EOI on 13th February 2014. I have 65 points. Keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for a positive outcome.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


As you said, you applied your EOI on 13th February 2014 with 65 points, then you should have invitation by this time.. Coz In last round all 65+ pointers have got in previous round of invitation. Please verify


----------



## zameer.ise

nkrana said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I am confused by looking at the data
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	4800	2430
> on 24th Feb 2014 it was 4800 and 3600
> Is it a system glitch or they did it purposefully.
> 
> Thanks!!


It's not system glitch. For clear and perfect understanding you need to read previous pages of Saathiyaseelan. 

Please browse some of recent previous pages before result of previous round results.


----------



## zameer.ise

Aussie Dream said:


> yeah and is there any thread here which is specifically for people who have recently got their invite and where people can clear their doubts about the procedure forward and timelines?
> 
> 2613, Visa Sub Class : 189, EOI : 14-Sep-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : ??


Hi 

You can refer below thread for 189 & 190 visa applicants

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-5281.html


----------



## Aussie Dream

zameer.ise said:


> Hi
> 
> You can refer below thread for 189 & 190 visa applicants
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-5281.html


Thanks bro.


----------



## yousuf.aqeel

*Information regarding Subclass 189 for Mechanical Engineer*

Hi,

I am seeking advice on Subclass 189 (Skilled Independent Visa) and I have assessed my skills as a Mechanical Engineer (ANZSCO 233512).

Could anyone please advise me how much points did they have to be able to receive an invitation for their EOIs and after how long have they waited for their invitation to arrive since they lodged their EOI please.

Any help from anyone would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## codename47

yousuf.aqeel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am seeking advice on Subclass 189 (Skilled Independent Visa) and I have assessed my skills as a Mechanical Engineer (ANZSCO 233512).
> 
> Could anyone please advise me how much points did they have to be able to receive an invitation for their EOIs and after how long have they waited for their invitation to arrive since they lodged their EOI please.
> 
> Any help from anyone would be greatly appreciated.


I applied with 65 pts, got invitation in 1st round, while my friend (60 pts) got in 2nd round. We applied at the same time.


----------



## maq_qatar

Hi,

I am uploading documents, there is a button called "Attached Documents".

Do I need to merge all related documents or I can click multiple times on same button and attach related docs?

Maq


----------



## Clever

Hello Seniors
I need your help please 

Can you please help me out to answer following questions:
I was filling PR form and came up with following questions:

1 ) My passport is going to expire on 09 July 2014 can i i apply for renewal of passport first and after getting new passport then apply for PR or should i apply PR now and update the details of renewal of passport afterwards?

2) and the IELTS score i given at the time of EOI is just expired in this month but i have other recent one can i upload the new valid one for PR application.

3) I have ACS assessment of my past experiance and Education here is Australia. But i did Professional year in IT afterwards do i also go to ACS to reassessed it and wait for their new assessment or i should i apply now?

Please reply


----------



## psuresh0207

Hi All,

Is there anyone who as applied for the Australia PCC online from India?

Need some info regarding the 100 point checklist.

Can I submit the credit card copy and the Bank statements of Indian Banks to make it 100 points along with the passport copy?

-Suresh.


----------



## mora123

Hello friends

I posted before with few doubts but no one responded it. I need a little information, hope someone will help me regarding EOI submission. My skill assesment is +ve as "Construction Project Manager", Waiting for IELTS results hope good in it but not more than 7.0 in each. My question is before applying for EOI is't complusory my spouse need to give IELTS(basically he is doing business and his qualification is 10+2). please give me your suggestions that how and what to do?


thanks in advance
mora


----------



## yousuf.aqeel

codename47 said:


> I applied with 65 pts, got invitation in 1st round, while my friend (60 pts) got in 2nd round. We applied at the same time.




Hi codename47,

Thanks for the reply. What was your ANZSCO code that you and your friend apply under? Also, is there any information on the immi website that tells what points are they sending invitation for every occupation?


----------



## Sam2304

mora123 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I posted before with few doubts but no one responded it. I need a little information, hope someone will help me regarding EOI submission. My skill assesment is +ve as "Construction Project Manager", Waiting for IELTS results hope good in it but not more than 7.0 in each. My question is before applying for EOI is't complusory my spouse need to give IELTS(basically he is doing business and his qualification is 10+2). please give me your suggestions that how and what to do?
> 
> thanks in advance
> mora


Are you claiming for your husbands points? If no, then you can apply for eoi but make sure he has cleared ielts before you get invited. He has to get atleast 4 in each section


----------



## rohit1_sharma

psuresh0207 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there anyone who as applied for the Australia PCC online from India?
> 
> Need some info regarding the 100 point checklist.
> 
> Can I submit the credit card copy and the Bank statements of Indian Banks to make it 100 points along with the passport copy?
> 
> -Suresh.


I am not sure what you mean by 100 point checklist. But if you plan to provide Bank Statements as address proof then 1 year statement with transactions from the only acceptable Banks are listed in this link: http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/pdf/List_of_banks_for_address_proof.pdf

Other Address proofs are listed here: List of Acceptable Documents

The PCC application has to be initiated online using Passport Office Website. You need to fill up the form and make payment. Take any appointment that comes up as it's not of any need. As I see you are from Bangalore so Walk into the Sai Arcade, Outer Ring Road, Marathahalli Passport Office anytime between 9am - 11am and tell them that you are here for PCC and they will let you in without problem.

The documents you will require will be:

1. PCC Application form
2. Passport Copy First and Last page
3. Address Proof as per the links above
4. Your Visa Application
5. Your Invite Letter
6. Take a Print of the page listed below as a proof of Requirement of PCC for this Visa :https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/189.aspx

If you have the same address on passport then you should get the PCC same day. If it's a different address then you will have to wait for a Police Verification which might take about 1 - 2 weeks. Post the Police Verification you will get a SMS from Passport Office to collect the PCC. I would advice subscribing for SMS Service.


----------



## Ausexpat009

psuresh0207 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there anyone who as applied for the Australia PCC online from India?
> 
> Need some info regarding the 100 point checklist.
> 
> Can I submit the credit card copy and the Bank statements of Indian Banks to make it 100 points along with the passport copy?
> 
> -Suresh.


Hi suresh,

I have not done from India, done from Australia. I have seen a section for foreign documents in the 100 point checklist...So give them a call and enquire. I believe an Indian bank statement should suffice. But it is better to get it clarified 
rather than assuming.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

maq_qatar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am uploading documents, there is a button called "Attached Documents".
> 
> Do I need to merge all related documents or I can click multiple times on same button and attach related docs?
> 
> Maq


maq, did you check my list of documents? You could merge all documents together using pdfmerger.com website on condition that they are falling in same category and in same company. For instance, if you have worked for 2 companies and would like to upload pay slips for them, what you could do is to merge all pay slips (3-4 per year for every company) and put a single merged pdf file named "pay slips_company name 1" and pay slips_company name 2". if you worked in more than say 65-6 companies, you may merge them and put a single file named "pay lsips for all companies" or so. But, ensure your total number of documents should not exceed by doing this way. So, i advice every candidate to check this permutations and combinations before uploading any documents to your visa application. First, do your homework on your laptop/PC prior to attaching documents on immiaccount. Hope you understand this well.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

sathiyaseelan said:


> maq, did you check my list of documents? You could merge all documents together on condition that they are falling in same category and in same company. For instance, if you have worked for 2 companies and would like to upload pay slips for them, what you could do is to merge all pay slips (3-4 per year for every company) and put a single merged pdf file named "pay slips_company name 1" and pay slips_company name 2". if you worked in more than say 65-6 companies, you may merge them and put a single file named "pay lsips for all companies" or so. But, ensure your total number of documents should not exceed by doing this way. So, i advice every candidate to check this permutations and combinations before uploading any documents to your visa application. First, do your homework on your laptop/PC prior to attaching documents on immiaccount. Hope you understand this well.


Well said, Also you can only upload max of 60 documents and the file size of each document should not exceed 5mb.


----------



## bond_bhai

Well, the skillselect login site is down. Going by the number of invites they are sending out, can't they hire one person to support its website and keep it up 24/7!


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Ya it seems to be down since morning I guess.


----------



## maq_qatar

sathiyaseelan said:


> maq, did you check my list of documents? You could merge all documents together using pdfmerger.com website on condition that they are falling in same category and in same company. For instance, if you have worked for 2 companies and would like to upload pay slips for them, what you could do is to merge all pay slips (3-4 per year for every company) and put a single merged pdf file named "pay slips_company name 1" and pay slips_company name 2". if you worked in more than say 65-6 companies, you may merge them and put a single file named "pay lsips for all companies" or so. But, ensure your total number of documents should not exceed by doing this way. So, i advice every candidate to check this permutations and combinations before uploading any documents to your visa application. First, do your homework on your laptop/PC prior to attaching documents on immiaccount. Hope you understand this well.


Thanks Sathiya specially for detail reply.


----------



## santhossh

sathiyaseelan said:


> maq, did you check my list of documents? You could merge all documents together using pdfmerger.com website on condition that they are falling in same category and in same company. For instance, if you have worked for 2 companies and would like to upload pay slips for them, what you could do is to merge all pay slips (3-4 per year for every company) and put a single merged pdf file named "pay slips_company name 1" and pay slips_company name 2". if you worked in more than say 65-6 companies, you may merge them and put a single file named "pay lsips for all companies" or so. But, ensure your total number of documents should not exceed by doing this way. So, i advice every candidate to check this permutations and combinations before uploading any documents to your visa application. First, do your homework on your laptop/PC prior to attaching documents on immiaccount. Hope you understand this well.



Hi Sathya,

I got in to a situation here . 
Unknowingly , I have uploaded documents more than 50 pdf files and now the system doesnot allow me to upload any more documents.

I am yet to upload Bank Stmts , PCC and Medicals etc., 

Unfortunately , there is no option to delete the already uploaded documents.

Can you pls suggest what should I do in this case ?

Thanks
Santhosh


----------



## Deepshikha

Hi,

I got the invite on 10 March and uploaded all the documents 3-4 days back (Relevant docs, PCC, health examination), but today I am seeing "*Required*" and "*Recommended*"against the similar categories of documents.

Do I need to do anything here or the documents will themselves be referenced.

Please suggest.

Regards
Ds


----------



## chuminh

Hey seniors,
I want to ask if I update my EOI by changing occupation code. will it changes my EOI submission date?


----------



## HighNoon

chuminh said:


> Hey seniors,
> I want to ask if I update my EOI by changing occupation code. will it changes my EOI submission date?


Well I'm not sure if it changes.

But keep in mind, even if you're able retain the current submission date, the EOI must not predate the new occupation assessment. If the assessment is newer than the EOI you could get into problems with refusals in the later stages.


----------



## chuminh

But then could I create a new EOI under the new occupation. can 2 EOI exist simultaneously?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

santhossh said:


> Hi Sathya,
> 
> I got in to a situation here .
> Unknowingly , I have uploaded documents more than 50 pdf files and now the system doesnot allow me to upload any more documents.
> 
> I am yet to upload Bank Stmts , PCC and Medicals etc.,
> 
> Unfortunately , there is no option to delete the already uploaded documents.
> 
> Can you pls suggest what should I do in this case ?
> 
> Thanks
> Santhosh


Santhosh, this is the common mistake almost every candidate does after receiving an invitation. Firstly, you need to calculate the number of documents you are going to upload and then if possible combine many of them based on your ndeeds and situation. 

Now, thinking about your siatuation is like crying over split milk, however, no need to worry as you could documents again and send them to case officer once he asks for remaining documents. Until then, you need to wait and case officer, definitely, will come back to you with list of documents needed to decide the outcome of your application. So, chill out baby.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Deepshikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the invite on 10 March and uploaded all the documents 3-4 days back (Relevant docs, PCC, health examination), but today I am seeing "*Required*" and "*Recommended*"against the similar categories of documents.
> 
> Do I need to do anything here or the documents will themselves be referenced.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Regards
> Ds


did you check the section "List of documents attached" which is at the bottom of homepage in immiaccount? If you could see all these documents there, no need to panic about it. Sometimes, it might be a system glitch and even i faced the same issue. however, if you can't see those documents under the section i mentioned, you may need to upload them again.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

chuminh said:


> But then could I create a new EOI under the new occupation. can 2 EOI exist simultaneously?


creating 2 eoi's is not illegal but i generally don't receommend it to anyone.


----------



## Deepshikha

sathiyaseelan said:


> did you check the section "List of documents attached" which is at the bottom of homepage in immiaccount? If you could see all these documents there, no need to panic about it. Sometimes, it might be a system glitch and even i faced the same issue. however, if you can't see those documents under the section i mentioned, you may need to upload them again.


Thanks for the response. 

I can see all the documents attached below (Under the section Attachments Provided) - but still in the top section it says required, so I was confused why the similar uploaded documents are under "required" category.


----------



## santhossh

sathiyaseelan said:


> Santhosh, this is the common mistake almost every candidate does after receiving an invitation. Firstly, you need to calculate the number of documents you are going to upload and then if possible combine many of them based on your ndeeds and situation.
> 
> Now, thinking about your siatuation is like crying over split milk, however, no need to worry as you could documents again and send them to case officer once he asks for remaining documents. Until then, you need to wait and case officer, definitely, will come back to you with list of documents needed to decide the outcome of your application. So, chill out baby.



Thanks a lot sathya , I will wait till the CO gets allocated and once he verifies my document , hope he will write to me on the pending documents needed.

In the mean time , I have another question . Can I appear for Medical examination before the CO gets allocated ? Or should I wait for directions from CO when to go for medicals?

Also , i heard some people saying that PCC is the one to be applied once CO is allocated and should be latest. Howver , I have already applied for PCC now before my CO got allocated. Is that valid enough ?

Please clarify.

Thanks
Santhosh


----------



## mora123

Sam2304 said:


> Are you claiming for your husbands points? If no, then you can apply for eoi but make sure he has cleared ielts before you get invited. He has to get atleast 4 in each section[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for suggestion firstly i waiting for my IELTS results today :fingerscrossed: then i need to wait till my husband gives IELTS and get score. so it is better after that i can apply for EOI or meantime can i do that
> 
> 
> mora123


----------



## rohit1_sharma

santhossh said:


> Thanks a lot sathya , I will wait till the CO gets allocated and once he verifies my document , hope he will write to me on the pending documents needed.
> 
> In the mean time , I have another question . Can I appear for Medical examination before the CO gets allocated ? Or should I wait for directions from CO when to go for medicals?
> 
> Also , i heard some people saying that PCC is the one to be applied once CO is allocated and should be latest. Howver , I have already applied for PCC now before my CO got allocated. Is that valid enough ?
> 
> Please clarify.
> 
> Thanks
> Santhosh


You can get your medicals done now as you can now generate the HAP ID. It doesn't matter if u get your medicals and PCC done before CO Allocation and it has proved benificial to many people when they front load all the docs. The grant has been faster for many of such cases as CO doesn't ask for any additional information at times.


----------



## santhossh

rohit1_sharma said:


> You can get your medicals done now as you can now generate the HAP ID. It doesn't matter if u get your medicals and PCC done before CO Allocation and it has proved benificial to many people when they front load all the docs. The grant has been faster for many of such cases as CO doesn't ask for any additional information at times.


Thanks for the reply . What the problem I am facing now is that I uploaded more documents , that now the system doesnot allow me to upload any more documents.

I am left with no choice other than to wait for CO to get allocated and I may need to send the additional documents such as PCC , Medical and Bank Statments to him up on his request .

Ideally , I feel my grant may get delayed due to this scenario.

BTW , any idea how long it will take to allocate a CO once we get the invite ?

Thanks
Santhosh


----------



## twix

hello everyone,

need an expert suggestion. i think i made a mistake.

*background*

i submitted my EOI and got the invite letter with 70 points (visa subclass 189). my invite expires on 10th May 2014. i am currently in the process of lodging visa application. here is the situation:

in my ACS assessment - i included 2 jobs in experience: (job 1) 01/2006 to 10/2010; (job 2) 11/2010 to 09/2013. in the assessment, they mentioned "...employment after 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311...."

in my EOI submission - i mentioned my first job from 2006 instead of 2008. note that the assessment said it will consider from 2008.


*questions*

please advise on what i should do...
although i am thinking it's a mistake, is it a big problem?
shall i submit a new EOI with revised job date as per ACS? 
do i have to wait till my current invite letter expires?
is it possible to rectify this during visa lodge application?

looking forward to an expert opinion and direction.

thanks in advance, twix.


----------



## santhossh

twix said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> need an expert suggestion. i think i made a mistake.
> 
> *background*
> 
> i submitted my EOI and got the invite letter with 70 points (visa subclass 189). my invite expires on 10th May 2014. i am currently in the process of lodging visa application. here is the situation:
> 
> in my ACS assessment - i included 2 jobs in experience: (job 1) 01/2006 to 10/2010; (job 2) 11/2010 to 09/2013. in the assessment, they mentioned "...employment after 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311...."
> 
> in my EOI submission - i mentioned my first job from 2006 instead of 2008. note that the assessment said it will consider from 2008.
> 
> 
> *questions*
> 
> please advise on what i should do...
> although i am thinking it's a mistake, is it a big problem?
> shall i submit a new EOI with revised job date as per ACS?
> do i have to wait till my current invite letter expires?
> is it possible to rectify this during visa lodge application?
> 
> looking forward to an expert opinion and direction.
> 
> thanks in advance, twix.



Hi Guys ,

Even I was in the same situation where 

My original Job start date was June 2004 , but the ACS has deducted 2 years , and considered from June 2006. 

However , I am getting 7 years and 10 months as overall Overseas experience outside Australia if I put from June 2004 
5 years and 10 months as exp when I consider from June 2006.

But , I submitted the EOI (60 Points) and now lodged the Visa Application with the experience date starting June 2004 since it doesnt alter my points. I mean 10 points from my overseas experience ( greater than 5 years and less than 8 years == 10 points for exp) 

Does this really matter ?

Experts opinion will clarify both of our questions.


----------



## psuresh0207

rohit1_sharma said:


> I am not sure what you mean by 100 point checklist. But if you plan to provide Bank Statements as address proof then 1 year statement with transactions from the only acceptable Banks are listed in this link: http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/pdf/List_of_banks_for_address_proof.pdf
> 
> Other Address proofs are listed here: List of Acceptable Documents
> 
> The PCC application has to be initiated online using Passport Office Website. You need to fill up the form and make payment. Take any appointment that comes up as it's not of any need. As I see you are from Bangalore so Walk into the Sai Arcade, Outer Ring Road, Marathahalli Passport Office anytime between 9am - 11am and tell them that you are here for PCC and they will let you in without problem.
> 
> The documents you will require will be:
> 
> 1. PCC Application form
> 2. Passport Copy First and Last page
> 3. Address Proof as per the links above
> 4. Your Visa Application
> 5. Your Invite Letter
> 6. Take a Print of the page listed below as a proof of Requirement of PCC for this Visa :https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/189.aspx
> 
> If you have the same address on passport then you should get the PCC same day. If it's a different address then you will have to wait for a Police Verification which might take about 1 - 2 weeks. Post the Police Verification you will get a SMS from Passport Office to collect the PCC. I would advice subscribing for SMS Service.


Hi Rohit,

Thanks for the reply. But my case is, I need to get the Indian PCC and also Australian PCC as I stayed in Australia more than year earlier. My question was wrt the Australia PCC.

-Suresh.


----------



## psuresh0207

Ausexpat009 said:


> Hi suresh,
> 
> I have not done from India, done from Australia. I have seen a section for foreign documents in the 100 point checklist...So give them a call and enquire. I believe an Indian bank statement should suffice. But it is better to get it clarified
> rather than assuming.


Thanks for the details. Will surely call them and get the information Ausexpat009.

-Suresh.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

santhossh said:


> Thanks for the reply . What the problem I am facing now is that I uploaded more documents , that now the system doesnot allow me to upload any more documents. I am left with no choice other than to wait for CO to get allocated and I may need to send the additional documents such as PCC , Medical and Bank Statments to him up on his request . Ideally , I feel my grant may get delayed due to this scenario. BTW , any idea how long it will take to allocate a CO once we get the invite ? Thanks Santhosh


Medicals are uploaded by the hospital and you don't have to do anything. Bank Statement and PCC you can provide on CO request. But if you want you can still get the PCC ready or wait for CO to ask for it. Its a personal choice. I don't see the document limit thing causing any kind of delay in your application as it's normal process and if CO needs more docs than you have uploaded then they can always ask for it later. 

For 189 visa the CO allocation time is within 10 weeks of Visa Lodge. Can happen anytime in 10 weeks.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

psuresh0207 said:


> Hi Rohit, Thanks for the reply. But my case is, I need to get the Indian PCC and also Australian PCC as I stayed in Australia more than year earlier. My question was wrt the Australia PCC. -Suresh.


Sorry Buddy, don't know about Australia PCC. Someone on this forum must have definately got it done.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

santhossh said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Even I was in the same situation where
> 
> My original Job start date was June 2004 , but the ACS has deducted 2 years , and considered from June 2006.
> 
> However , I am getting 7 years and 10 months as overall Overseas experience outside Australia if I put from June 2004
> 5 years and 10 months as exp when I consider from June 2006.
> 
> But , I submitted the EOI (60 Points) and now lodged the Visa Application with the experience date starting June 2004 since it doesnt alter my points. I mean 10 points from my overseas experience ( greater than 5 years and less than 8 years == 10 points for exp)
> 
> Does this really matter ?
> 
> Experts opinion will clarify both of our questions.


simple, claim the experience only that is assessed as relevant and skilled independent of whether it changes your points or not. If ACS says that after March, 2008, your experience is skilled, then enter the experience only from March 2008 and claim points for that. Never claim points for experience that is prior to the one indicated on skills assessment letter. if you want to add them too, do so but mark it irrelevant".


----------



## sathiyaseelan

twix said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> need an expert suggestion. i think i made a mistake.
> 
> *background*
> 
> i submitted my EOI and got the invite letter with 70 points (visa subclass 189). my invite expires on 10th May 2014. i am currently in the process of lodging visa application. here is the situation:
> 
> in my ACS assessment - i included 2 jobs in experience: (job 1) 01/2006 to 10/2010; (job 2) 11/2010 to 09/2013. in the assessment, they mentioned "...employment after 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311...."
> 
> in my EOI submission - i mentioned my first job from 2006 instead of 2008. note that the assessment said it will consider from 2008.
> 
> 
> *questions*
> 
> please advise on what i should do...
> although i am thinking it's a mistake, is it a big problem?
> shall i submit a new EOI with revised job date as per ACS?
> do i have to wait till my current invite letter expires?
> is it possible to rectify this during visa lodge application?
> 
> looking forward to an expert opinion and direction.
> 
> thanks in advance, twix.


yes, it is a big problem. yes, you may submit a new eoi with correct experience as specified by ACS. If you go ahead with current invitation, be ready to face visa rejection. This issue can't be rectified by any means. So, better create a new eoi with right experience.


----------



## twix

sathiyaseelan said:


> yes, it is a big problem. yes, you may submit a new eoi with correct experience as specified by ACS. If you go ahead with current invitation, be ready to face visa rejection. This issue can't be rectified by any means. So, better create a new eoi with right experience.


thanks sathiya for getting back. just for my clear understanding:
*option 1:* i wait for my current invitation to expire, then create new EOI and wait for invite.
*option 2:* i create new EOI with new user/pass, and wait for invite. if i get invite, then i start lodging visa based on new EOI.

please advise. is option 2 safe? i mean will it be a problem if same applicant submits different EOIs?

thanks, twix


----------



## santhossh

sathiyaseelan said:


> simple, claim the experience only that is assessed as relevant and skilled independent of whether it changes your points or not. If ACS says that after March, 2008, your experience is skilled, then enter the experience only from March 2008 and claim points for that. Never claim points for experience that is prior to the one indicated on skills assessment letter. if you want to add them too, do so but mark it irrelevant".



Hi Sathya,

thanks for the reply. but , i mistakenly submitted the application from 2004 and marked it as relevant... Can i be able tp explain to CO if he comes with the question? 

Moreover my points doesnt change wat ever the case either they consider from 2004 or 2006.

Please suggest

regards
Santhosh


----------



## australiaprvisa

*Form 18 is for main applicant or for partner*

I just want to know that we have to fill up main applicant detail in form 80 or spouse detail in that. Same for what about 1221 for is it for partner or main applicant?


----------



## bond_bhai

When is the next Invite round? Any ideas? Where is the link which has this information?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

santhossh said:


> Hi Sathya,
> 
> thanks for the reply. but , i mistakenly submitted the application from 2004 and marked it as relevant... Can i be able tp explain to CO if he comes with the question?
> 
> Moreover my points doesnt change wat ever the case either they consider from 2004 or 2006.
> 
> Please suggest
> 
> regards
> Santhosh


santhosh, this sounds a good question. Though you claimed experience more than the one assessed by ACS, your points scores are still the same which is a favorable point for you. If you are able to convince the case officer, i am sure he will be satisfied. In fact, you may drop an email yourself before it is asked by case officer. There are few cases i came across on expat forum itself but on a different thread like "189&190 visa applicants", "189&190 invitation holders". However, to me, it seems to me a risk. You could raise the same query there on the above threads.


----------



## maq_qatar

Hi Guys,

Today I have submitted all documents except medical and PCC. 

I was reviewing the visa submitted form and seems like I made a mistake for answering one question and need advice.

I have total 9+ year of experience, whereas last(Latest) 5 year in Qatar and rest in India and each experience is relevant to my skill. ACS also have assessed as skilled employment for all company.

There was a question *“Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?”*

As an answer I selected “Yes” and then selected “5 years or above overseas experience”

I thought overseas means outside India so I mentioned but now I think for Australia overseas means *Any country outside Australia *and as per that I should have selected “8 years or above overseas experience” otherwise I will not get 5 points as I am claiming 15 points for experience.

As per my knowledge if I made a mistake I should fill-up form 1022 and submit with rest documents


Did I make mistake or what I filled is correct ?
If mistake then what should I do?

Please advice or anyone have same experience.

Maq


----------



## maq_qatar

rt00021 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Can you please help on this? Thanks in advance. Re-posting the query.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Originally Posted by rt00021 View Post*
> 
> I got the invite today (23rd March). For details, please
> check my signature below. I would like to thank all the seniors for their support.
> 
> Now I have two doubts for the next step:
> 
> 1) I submitted EoI in Oct 2013. My daughter was born in Feb 2014. Though we have taken appointment for her passport application in March, in worst case if we don't get her passport before we have to lodge visa (i.e. 23rd May), how do we proceed in that case?
> 
> 2) My passport was about to expire in June 2014, but I applied for renewal a couple of days back assuming that invite would come only in July 2014 since the quota was showing full. My old passport would have been valid now, but since I applied for renewal, they put "cancelled" stamp on it. Any way, now in this case, if I don't receive my passport (again in the worst case) till my visa lodging deadline (i.e. 23rd May), then can I put old passport number in the form while lodging visa application and edit it later? If yes, what is the procedure to edit it later?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> rt00021


As I remember while filling visa form there was an instruction "You must have 6 month validity of passport and after submission there is an option "Change address/passport details". So as I understand you must have 6 month validity and after that if your detail change you can change. 

But I think you have enough time for passport, for new born baby they issue in a week or 2 as there is no police clearence. You can visit passport office with invitation letter and one affidevit and pay extra fees for urgent passport. I am sure this will solve your purpose. 

This my openion you can explore more regarding this, Let sathiya also to provide his expert openion for your query .

Regards,
Maq


----------



## kavith

maq_qatar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I have submitted all documents except medical and PCC.
> 
> I was reviewing the visa submitted form and seems like I made a mistake for answering one question and need advice.
> 
> I have total 9+ year of experience, whereas last(Latest) 5 year in Qatar and rest in India and each experience is relevant to my skill. ACS also have assessed as skilled employment for all company.
> 
> There was a question *“Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?”*
> 
> As an answer I selected “Yes” and then selected “5 years or above overseas experience”
> 
> I thought overseas means outside India so I mentioned but now I think for Australia overseas means *Any country outside Australia *and as per that I should have selected “8 years or above overseas experience” otherwise I will not get 5 points as I am claiming 15 points for experience.
> 
> As per my knowledge if I made a mistake I should fill-up form 1022 and submit with rest documents
> 
> 
> Did I make mistake or what I filled is correct ?
> If mistake then what should I do?
> 
> Please advice or anyone have same experience.
> 
> Maq


Hi Maq,

As far as i know you can claim 15 points if ur acs experience is > 8 years. So u should have selected "8 years or above overseas experience"


----------



## maq_qatar

kavith said:


> Hi Maq,
> 
> As far as i know you can claim 15 points if ur acs experience is > 8 years. So u should have selected "8 years or above overseas experience"


Thats what I am also thinking but i made a mistake.. what should i do now any suggession?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## twix

sathiyaseelan said:


> yes, it is a big problem. yes, you may submit a new eoi with correct experience as specified by ACS. If you go ahead with current invitation, be ready to face visa rejection. This issue can't be rectified by any means. So, better create a new eoi with right experience.


hi sathiyaseelan, sorry to poke you again. i just wanted to be sure not to make another big mistake before i proceed. so, for my clear understanding:
option 1: i wait for my current invitation to expire, then create new EOI and wait for invite.
option 2: i create new EOI now, and wait for invite. if i get invite, then i start lodging visa based on new EOI.

in option 2, is it okay if i use same email address, or should i use a different one?

please advise. is option 2 safe? i mean will it be a problem if same applicant submits different EOIs?

thanks, twix


----------



## sathiyaseelan

twix said:


> hi sathiyaseelan, sorry to poke you again. i just wanted to be sure not to make another big mistake before i proceed. so, for my clear understanding:
> option 1: i wait for my current invitation to expire, then create new EOI and wait for invite.
> option 2: i create new EOI now, and wait for invite. if i get invite, then i start lodging visa based on new EOI.
> 
> in option 2, is it okay if i use same email address, or should i use a different one?
> 
> please advise. is option 2 safe? i mean will it be a problem if same applicant submits different EOIs?
> 
> thanks, twix


twix, Maek one thing sure that 2 EOI's can be submitted in parallel on condition that you choose only one visa type in each eoi and they should be different. I mean, if you create 1st eoi having 189 visa option alone and another eoi with 190 option alone, then there is no issue. However, if you choose 189 in first eoi, and again choose the same visa type in second eoi, it may create issues. Hope you understand it. 

As a result, if you want to get an invite under same visa type, wait till the expiry of existing invite and then your eoi will be unlocked and invited based on the competition at that point, points score, remaining seats etc.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

maq_qatar said:


> Thats what I am also thinking but i made a mistake.. what should i do now any suggession?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


maq, post your queries on threads like "189&190 visa applicants" and "189&190 invitation holders and i am sure you will get correct answers. Don't worry.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bond_bhai said:


> When is the next Invite round? Any ideas? Where is the link which has this information?


14th of april, 2014. The invite rounds' frequency and dates are fixed, i mean, second and fourth monday will be the dates when invite round occurs.


----------



## twix

sathiyaseelan said:


> twix, Maek one thing sure that 2 EOI's can be submitted in parallel on condition that you choose only one visa type in each eoi and they should be different. I mean, if you create 1st eoi having 189 visa option alone and another eoi with 190 option alone, then there is no issue. However, if you choose 189 in first eoi, and again choose the same visa type in second eoi, it may create issues. Hope you understand it.
> 
> As a result, if you want to get an invite under same visa type, wait till the expiry of existing invite and then your eoi will be unlocked and invited based on the competition at that point, points score, remaining seats etc.


hi sathiyaseelan, 
in my case, it's 189 and my eoi is now locked. so, i have to wait till May 10th for my invite to expire 

you don't recommend submitting entirely new eoi (with 189) then?

thanks, twix.


----------



## kishore12

*What is next after ACS assessment*



auslover said:


> It is a very very simple form.
> Hardly takes 15-20 minutes.
> Only exact things needed are skill assessment and IELTS numbers.


I got Positive response from ACS, what should be the next step. 
Actually I am filling my form my self without contacting Agent.


----------



## maq_qatar

sathiyaseelan said:


> maq, post your queries on threads like "189&190 visa applicants" and "189&190 invitation holders and i am sure you will get correct answers. Don't worry.


I posted but till now no reply, i reposted.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

kishore12 said:


> I got Positive response from ACS, what should be the next step.
> Actually I am filling my form my self without contacting Agent.


No need to contact agent untill there is any complexity in your case. To start EOI you must have IELTS score and ACS assessment. If you have both you can create login on skillselect and start filling EOI.


----------



## eva-aus1

Hi Guys,

After so many months I am back to the forum and need some light on few Q'sI have on EOI.

This is my Profile Below.

261313
ACS - Postive , total 5 yrs Experience - with 2yrs deducted (Btech - ECE ) and 3 yrs claimable.
IELTS - Scored 7 in all segments .
and Have total of 60 points benchmark met for 189 .

My Q is :

Can I claim this 60 and file two EOIs at a time -both 189 and 190 ??
Which one will be a better option , will there be any factor speeding up the process 
if I apply for 190 (I guess victoria alone is open for 261313 now??) ?
How the process will be if I can submit both at the same time ?
If I am invited by 190 , will 180 be cancelled in process? Does I hold a chance of getting 189 
even after that ??

I don't basically ant to get struck to a state by going thru 190, so iam checking in to know is there any advantage of going thru that path.

Thanks for your patience 

Thanks ,
Eva.


----------



## eva-aus1

venk said:


> Wishing good luck to everyone.. I am sure the situation will change for all..
> 
> Regards, Venkatesh



Hi ..do you have the link to the EOI trend or so??

Eva


----------



## maq_qatar

sathiyaseelan said:


> maq, post your queries on threads like "189&190 visa applicants" and "189&190 invitation holders and i am sure you will get correct answers. Don't worry.


Hi sathiya,

I have got my answer. I have to fill Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer(s) and upload with rest of the docuemnts. 

Maq


----------



## Gabrielle_2012

Hello Sr Members,
I am currently preparing for visa application. 
In part 15/17 - Have the applicants lived in a country other than the usual country of residence. 
How many days we had lived in a country to be included here? 
If you only lived for 3 days in a country, should that be included?
Appreciate your help.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Gabrielle_2012 said:


> Hello Sr Members,
> I am currently preparing for visa application.
> In part 15/17 - Have the applicants lived in a country other than the usual country of residence.
> How many days we had lived in a country to be included here?
> If you only lived for 3 days in a country, should that be included?
> Appreciate your help.


Only countries you have lived for more than 1 years should be included in the countries you have lived in.

The visits outside the country should be included in the section where they have asked about the countries you have visited outside your country of issuance of passport.


----------



## chuminh

Waiting for 24 March report crazily ((


----------



## emerald89

When did you submit your ACS? 



kishore12 said:


> I got Positive response from ACS, what should be the next step.
> Actually I am filling my form my self without contacting Agent.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

eva-aus1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After so many months I am back to the forum and need some light on few Q'sI have on EOI.
> 
> This is my Profile Below.
> 
> 261313
> ACS - Postive , total 5 yrs Experience - with 2yrs deducted (Btech - ECE ) and 3 yrs claimable.
> IELTS - Scored 7 in all segments .
> and Have total of 60 points benchmark met for 189 .
> 
> My Q is :
> 
> Can I claim this 60 and file two EOIs at a time -both 189 and 190 ??
> Which one will be a better option , will there be any factor speeding up the process
> if I apply for 190 (I guess victoria alone is open for 261313 now??) ?
> How the process will be if I can submit both at the same time ?
> If I am invited by 190 , will 180 be cancelled in process? Does I hold a chance of getting 189
> even after that ??
> 
> I don't basically ant to get struck to a state by going thru 190, so iam checking in to know is there any advantage of going thru that path.
> 
> Thanks for your patience
> 
> Thanks ,
> Eva.


you may lodge 2 eoi's, one with 189 option alone and the other with 190 option alone. It is not illegal though. there is no magic to speed up visa process and few lucky people may get visa grants within 2 months whereas few may need to wait in ages. Hence, it all depends on applicants. 

Skill select treats these 2 eoi's separately as you lodged them with 2 different visa options, however, i recommend you to suspend the other eoi once you are invited under another eoi. if you submit eoi the way i said, both will be active, but, suspend the other as soon as you get an invite. Even, if you are invited under 190 visa, suspend the other eoi lodged under 189 for 60 days and then after expiry of your other invite, you can unlock this eoi and wait for invitation.

looking at the current trend, i think, in 189, you may get an invite sooner. So, going through 190 may be that much appealing, however, as dibp issues 2 invites to each candidate, you may try for that too in parallel.


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

*Flagged Occupations for July-2014*

Expats,

Here is the list of Flagged Occupations For July-14.

Flagged Occupations

Thanks,
Kiran


----------



## oz dude

sathiyaseelan said:


> you may lodge 2 eoi's, one with 189 option alone and the other with 190 option alone. It is not illegal though. there is no magic to speed up visa process and few lucky people may get visa grants within 2 months whereas few may need to wait in ages. Hence, it all depends on applicants.
> 
> Skill select treats these 2 eoi's separately as you lodged them with 2 different visa options, however, i recommend you to suspend the other eoi once you are invited under another eoi. if you submit eoi the way i said, both will be active, but, suspend the other as soon as you get an invite. Even, if you are invited under 190 visa, suspend the other eoi lodged under 189 for 60 days and then after expiry of your other invite, you can unlock this eoi and wait for invitation.
> 
> looking at the current trend, i think, in 189, you may get an invite sooner. So, going through 190 may be that much appealing, however, as dibp issues 2 invites to each candidate, you may try for that too in parallel.


Dear sathia,

I launched my EOI : 28th feb, state : NSW, Points : 65, visa : 489 family sponsor, Code : laboratory medical scientist. Any guess when I will get an invite


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

Kiran.Nazre said:


> Expats,
> 
> Here is the list of Flagged Occupations For July-14.
> 
> Flagged Occupations
> 
> Thanks,
> Kiran


AWPA has flagged a number of occupations which were borderline in terms of their 
inclusion on the SOL. These occupations may be removed in future years subject to 
monitoring of the labour market, education and migration data and evidence from 
stakeholders in relation to future oversupply issues, migration outcomes and areas of specific need. 

Regards,
Kiran


----------



## jier

Hi Guys:

I have updated my signature. I submitted my EOI the 17th of march and I did not get any good news in the last round. What should I expect for the next one?.


----------



## jier

jier said:


> Hi Guys:
> 
> I have updated my signature. I submitted my EOI the 17th of march and I did not get any good news in the last round. What should I expect for the next one?.


This is the detail.

Subclass 189 | Code: 263111 | Computer Network Professionals | IELTS: 7 | EOI submission: 17/03/2014 | Point: 60


----------



## Vasu G

Hi Seniors,

While submitting EOI (190) , It is asking 
"Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?"

Do I have to select "Yes" or "No" for this question, because I am applying for Vic SS and looking only for Melbourne. If I select "No" will Victoria prefer my profile ? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## emerald89

*ACS submission to ASOL 2014*

Dear All,

I stamped upon the following submission from ACS to Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency to update ASOL list .

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0004/25636/Skilled-Occupation-List-Submission-2014-Australian-Computer-Society.pdf

It said that " Current ICT job roles contained in the SOL continue to have strong predicted growth and should be maintained. These are: 
 261311 Analyst Programmer – 9.3% future growth 
 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer – 11.7% future growth 
 261312 Developer Programmer – 9.3% future growth 
 261111 ICT Business Analyst – 13.2% future growth 
 261313 Software Engineer – 9.3% future growth  261112 System Analyst – 13.2% future growth

That means there is very high chance that those occupation codes will still be in the ASOL and probably with the higher ceiling compared to 2013. 

Hello Sathiya, 
Would love to read your comments on this.

Cheers All! Have a good day!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Vasu G said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> While submitting EOI (190) , It is asking
> "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?"
> 
> Do I have to select "Yes" or "No" for this question, because I am applying for Vic SS and looking only for Melbourne. If I select "No" will Victoria prefer my profile ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


choose yes to this question.


----------



## Ragan

Hello Everyone,

Today I recd Invitation under 190 apllied under 261313 category on 20th Feb'2014.

I am very happy to receive the invitation but at same time confused also.
i have also applied for 189(Independent category) on 14th Dec'13 which i beleive is around the corner in next invitation round.

Seniors please suggest whether i should apply or reject under 190 visa category as I am not against going to Melbourne but if given an option for 189 or 190, then 189 is better(with no restriction of staying for 2 years).

1) just wanted to understand the pros and cons for rejecting 190
2) what are the chances of receiving the 189 in next invitation round(14th Apr)?

Please guide.


----------



## samy25

DID any one claimed for 15 ponits for education if they have two degrees of 2 years= in total 4 years?


----------



## superm

Ragan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Today I recd Invitation under 190 apllied under 261313 category on 20th Feb'2014.
> 
> I am very happy to receive the invitation but at same time confused also.
> i have also applied for 189(Independent category) on 14th Dec'13 which i beleive is around the corner in next invitation round.
> 
> Seniors please suggest whether i should apply or reject under 190 visa category as I am not against going to Melbourne but if given an option for 189 or 190, then 189 is better(with no restriction of staying for 2 years).
> 
> 1) just wanted to understand the pros and cons for rejecting 190
> 2) what are the chances of receiving the 189 in next invitation round(14th Apr)?
> 
> Please guide.


If you are willing to live in vic then I'd suggest to go ahead.. 
thing is you will have to wait for invite to expire (2 mnths) or reject it (is that an option there?)
then you will wait for 189 invite .. sounds risky to me.. you got invite - now grab it.. does not really matter if you are willing to live in vic. if there's any genuine problem then u can move to diffferent state after corresponding with the state gov ppl.
gud luck


----------



## ind2

Ragan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Today I recd Invitation under 190 apllied under 261313 category on 20th Feb'2014.
> 
> I am very happy to receive the invitation but at same time confused also.
> i have also applied for 189(Independent category) on 14th Dec'13 which i beleive is around the corner in next invitation round.
> 
> Seniors please suggest whether i should apply or reject under 190 visa category as I am not against going to Melbourne but if given an option for 189 or 190, then 189 is better(with no restriction of staying for 2 years).
> 
> 1) just wanted to understand the pros and cons for rejecting 190
> 2) what are the chances of receiving the 189 in next invitation round(14th Apr)?
> 
> Please guide.


hi Ragan, My advice would be to take it. reason being that 190 is processed faster, that's what i read some where.


----------



## ind2

HighNoon said:


> Well I'm not sure if it changes.
> 
> But keep in mind, even if you're able retain the current submission date, the EOI must not predate the new occupation assessment. If the assessment is newer than the EOI you could get into problems with refusals in the later stages.




hi were you able to change, when I update my EOI with the new assessment it is still showing the earlier date as when I have updated my prev. application ... 
What should I do , do I have to inform anyone.. or how the date will change...


----------



## Ragan

ind2 said:


> hi Ragan, My advice would be to take it. reason being that 190 is processed faster, that's what i read some where.


Thanks Superm and Ind2 for your reply.

I am skeptical about it because of only one reason i.e. job opportunities.

I will be moving with my family (wife and infant), so do not want to take risk of sticking to one place for 2 yrs when i can see that 189 is a matter of few days.


----------



## Vasu G

ind2 said:


> hi were you able to change, when I update my EOI with the new assessment it is still showing the earlier date as when I have updated my prev. application ...
> What should I do , do I have to inform anyone.. or how the date will change...


May be it doesn't change because the points with earlier assessment were remained same after submitting the new assessment. Have you observed any change in total number points ?


----------



## deepeshneo007

Hi everyone,

I am in a process of completing my EOI after receiving positive assessment from ACS, but i have few questions around interpreting the ACS letter.

It says

"*The following employment after May 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 02/07 - 05/10 (3yrs 3mths)
Position: Analyst Programmer
Employer: **Employer 1 **
Country: INDIA

Dates: 06/10 - 04/13 (2yrs 10mths)
Position: Analytics Specialist
Employer: **Employer 2 **
Country: INDIA

Dates: 04/13 - 12/13 (0yrs 8mths)
Position: Analytics Specialist
Employer: **Employer 3**
Country: INDIA"*

This means i can only claim my Experience after May 2010 as relevant while filing EOI? My Employer 1 experience should not be marked as relevant to occupation code while filling experience in EOI? Please help


----------



## Vasu G

deepeshneo007 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am in a process of completing my EOI after receiving positive assessment from ACS, but i have few questions around interpreting the ACS letter.
> 
> It says
> 
> "*The following employment after May 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 02/07 - 05/10 (3yrs 3mths)
> Position: Analyst Programmer
> Employer: **Employer 1 **
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 06/10 - 04/13 (2yrs 10mths)
> Position: Analytics Specialist
> Employer: **Employer 2 **
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 04/13 - 12/13 (0yrs 8mths)
> Position: Analytics Specialist
> Employer: **Employer 3**
> Country: INDIA"*
> 
> This means i can only claim my Experience after May 2010 as relevant while filing EOI? My Employer 1 experience should not be marked as relevant to occupation code while filling experience in EOI? Please help



Yes. That is correct. Just mark your experience as relevant from your 2nd employer.


----------



## ind2

Vasu G said:


> May be it doesn't change because the points with earlier assessment were remained same after submitting the new assessment. Have you observed any change in total number points ?


No changes in the point. so it has not change... But now my VISA effect date is 1st March and my assessment complete date is 31st March... 
I guess it might be ok.. since the history is stored in the correspondance section..


----------



## ind2

hi All,

Do we have to get a PCC from USA if we have worked there for more than a year to file VISA.

I have stayed there for 2-3 years but not more than a year at a strech, do I require a PCC from USA..

If so, has anyone got it, what is the procedure for the same..

Thanks
Ashish


----------



## Pame

ind2 said:


> hi All,
> 
> Do we have to get a PCC from USA if we have worked there for more than a year to file VISA.
> 
> I have stayed there for 2-3 years but not more than a year at a strech, do I require a PCC from USA..
> 
> If so, has anyone got it, what is the procedure for the same..
> 
> Thanks
> Ashish


Hi,

Cumulative 1 year total time of stay is calculated for pcc from a country, which in ur case I guess is more than 1 year. Hence, u must have a PCC from US according to me.


----------



## Vasu G

ind2 said:


> No changes in the point. so it has not change... But now my VISA effect date is 1st March and my assessment complete date is 31st March...
> I guess it might be ok.. since the history is stored in the correspondance section..


If history is stored, yes it would be fine. Just in case do inform your CO regarding the dates after applying, because he/she might miss the stored history.


----------



## ind2

Thanks Vasu G and Pame.


----------



## gva

Hi mates,

I received my visa grant letter two months ago. here is my timeline for you. I hope you will get everything done soon, but be patient when things get delayed.

25 may 2013 IELTS exam (6 in all)
28 June 2013 Skills assessment (took 3 months, I applied before with another IELTS (Academic) Score
16 Sep 2013 Submitted EOI (i waited for 2.5 months to get 5 yrs Experience)
02 oct 2013 invited to apply SS of WA
02 oct 2013 Applied (AUD200 paid)
15 oct 2013 application approved by WA 
15 oct 2013 Signed and sent "nomination agreement"
21 oct 2013 invited to apply visa (190)
22 oct 2013 application lodged (AUD 3520 paid)
28 oct 2013 recieved PCC India (3 days before i applied)
14 nov 2013 recived PCC Singapore (14 days before i applied)
18 Nov 2013 CO appointed
20 Nov 2013 CO requested documents (some of them i uploaded, but she asked again)
21 Nov 2013 I attached all documents while reply her (now she received)
I thought I would get by march. but,
24 Jan 2014 received the mail with visa grant.

My friends told that i got it really fast and i told them that i had supplied them required documents in no time.

My best wishes for everyone here.


----------



## bond_bhai

gva said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I received my visa grant letter two months ago. here is my timeline for you. I hope you will get everything done soon, but be patient when things get delayed.
> 
> 25 may 2013 IELTS exam (6 in all)
> 28 June 2013 Skills assessment (took 3 months, I applied before with another IELTS (Academic) Score
> 16 Sep 2013 Submitted EOI (i waited for 2.5 months to get 5 yrs Experience)
> 02 oct 2013 invited to apply SS of WA
> 02 oct 2013 Applied (AUD200 paid)
> 15 oct 2013 application approved by WA
> 15 oct 2013 Signed and sent "nomination agreement"
> 21 oct 2013 invited to apply visa (190)
> 22 oct 2013 application lodged (AUD 3520 paid)
> 28 oct 2013 recieved PCC India (3 days before i applied)
> 14 nov 2013 recived PCC Singapore (14 days before i applied)
> 18 Nov 2013 CO appointed
> 20 Nov 2013 CO requested documents (some of them i uploaded, but she asked again)
> 21 Nov 2013 I attached all documents while reply her (now she received)
> I thought I would get by march. but,
> 24 Jan 2014 received the mail with visa grant.
> 
> My friends told that i got it really fast and i told them that i had supplied them required documents in no time.
> 
> My best wishes for everyone here.


Congratulations! All the best - The fun starts now


----------



## ggupta002

In my current organisation, my designation changed from Senior Network Engineer (2 yrs) to Team Leader (1 yr now), and I provided all the relevant info in the experience summary sent to ACS Authorities for assessment. 
My assessment got cleared, but ACS considered an overall experience of 3 yrs for Senior Network Engineer only. 

Now my question is, when I am submitting EOI, do I need to show complete 3 yrs experience of Senior Network Engineer OR should I show 2 yrs experience of Sr. Network Engineer and 1 yr experience of Team Leader ? Please advise. I have all letters from organisation for change in designation.


----------



## gva

ggupta002 said:


> In my current organisation, my designation changed from Senior Network Engineer (2 yrs) to Team Leader (1 yr now), and I provided all the relevant info in the experience summary sent to ACS Authorities for assessment.
> My assessment got cleared, but ACS considered an overall experience of 3 yrs for Senior Network Engineer only.
> 
> Now my question is, when I am submitting EOI, do I need to show complete 3 yrs experience of Senior Network Engineer OR should I show 2 yrs experience of Sr. Network Engineer and 1 yr experience of Team Leader ? Please advise. I have all letters from organisation for change in designation.


Hi mate,
Go for three years. It seems to me that you worked as a "team leader" for a team of network engineers.right? its only designation change not a career (Occupation) Change. Best wishes. (My case: Civil Engg(2yrs)+site engg (<2)+Quality Controller (>2)= Civil enng 5 yrs)


----------



## ggupta002

gva said:


> Hi mate,
> Go for three years. It seems to me that you worked as a "team leader" for a team of network engineers.right? its only designation change not a career (Occupation) Change. Best wishes. (My case: Civil Engg(2yrs)+site engg (<2)+Quality Controller (>2)= Civil enng 5 yrs)


Yes, its only a designation change and not a career change.
Also wouldn't that contradict the case, if I show complete 3 yrs as Sr. Network Engineer, and in case I am being asked to produce documents for experience summary, I will not be able to show the same.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ggupta002 said:


> Yes, its only a designation change and not a career change.
> Also wouldn't that contradict the case, if I show complete 3 yrs as Sr. Network Engineer, and in case I am being asked to produce documents for experience summary, I will not be able to show the same.


To assessing body, DIBP and case officer, your designation doesn't matter anything but your roles and responsibilities performed. If all your roles are one and the same despite the change in designation, then you don't need to worry about it. Just submit all documents and they understand your situation and trust me this will never influence in negative way.


----------



## ggupta002

sathiyaseelan said:


> To assessing body, DIBP and case officer, your designation doesn't matter anything but your roles and responsibilities performed. If all your roles are one and the same despite the change in designation, then you don't need to worry about it. Just submit all documents and they understand your situation and trust me this will never influence in negative way.


Thanks Mate will go ahead and submit my EOI.


----------



## Kapss

Hi ggupta002, can you please help me to know the steps that you have taken to get your skills assessed ?


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

Hi, 

Is it true that priority for invitation will be given to those who has maximum number of points?


----------



## bond_bhai

Yes, it is "true". Thats how points based system works - More points you have better/faster chances you have to get an invite.


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

gva said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I received my visa grant letter two months ago. here is my timeline for you. I hope you will get everything done soon, but be patient when things get delayed.
> 
> 25 may 2013 IELTS exam (6 in all)
> 28 June 2013 Skills assessment (took 3 months, I applied before with another IELTS (Academic) Score
> 16 Sep 2013 Submitted EOI (i waited for 2.5 months to get 5 yrs Experience)
> 02 oct 2013 invited to apply SS of WA
> 02 oct 2013 Applied (AUD200 paid)
> 15 oct 2013 application approved by WA
> 15 oct 2013 Signed and sent "nomination agreement"
> 21 oct 2013 invited to apply visa (190)
> 22 oct 2013 application lodged (AUD 3520 paid)
> 28 oct 2013 recieved PCC India (3 days before i applied)
> 14 nov 2013 recived PCC Singapore (14 days before i applied)
> 18 Nov 2013 CO appointed
> 20 Nov 2013 CO requested documents (some of them i uploaded, but she asked again)
> 21 Nov 2013 I attached all documents while reply her (now she received)
> I thought I would get by march. but,
> 24 Jan 2014 received the mail with visa grant.
> 
> My friends told that i got it really fast and i told them that i had supplied them required documents in no time.
> 
> My best wishes for everyone here.


Hi GVA,

Could you please explain the step after you submitted EOI on 16 Sep 2013. As I'm new this forum I would like to know "invited to apply SS of WA" means after submitting EOI for 189 you were invited to apply for SS of WA?


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

bond_bhai said:


> Yes, it is "true". Thats how points based system works - More points you have better/faster chances you have to get an invite.


Bond Bhai: Do you have any link where I can do my point assessment to see if I cross 60?


----------



## tonyct

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Bond Bhai: Do you have any link where I can do my point assessment to see if I cross 60?


You can find the points calculator in the following link

SkillSelect Points Calculator | Harris Wake

You can find more info here.

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf

Cheers


----------



## superm

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Hi GVA,
> 
> Could you please explain the step after you submitted EOI on 16 Sep 2013. As I'm new this forum I would like to know "invited to apply SS of WA" means after submitting EOI for 189 you were invited to apply for SS of WA?


SS sponsorship is to be applied if you are going for 190, if you are going for 189 then SS is not required. After EOI for 189, you would directly get invite to apply visa if you are selected in the invite round.


----------



## gkvithia

Submitted EOI and SS on 31st march ....fingers crossed on invite estimated around 4 weeks


----------



## eva-aus1

sathiyaseelan said:


> choose yes to this question.



Hi,

I have a question on adding the dependents .I am not planning to take my kid with me now .Do I be able to take her in a year time or so , once I have a good job etc ..Is there anything I need to do while submitting EOI /Visa application to take her later?? I am just worried if I need to add her now itself in dependent lists or so to process her visa later? 

Thanks ,
Eva


----------



## chuminh

Hi all helpful friends,
I got a situation and not sure how to solve it in a best way.
Basically, I have my degree assessed second time under another occupation (261311) since this group code have more remaining seats and have higher chance for 60 pointer. 
I have thought about 3 solution.
1. If I update my EOI with the new occupation, It may not update the submission date and my new skill assessment date is AFTER the EOI submission date. So, this will cause me troubles in future.
2 can I create a new EOI with the new occupation, is it possible for 2 subclass 189 EOIs exist simultaneously? is this illegal? did DIBP mention about this situation?
3. If I removed the old EOI (261111 submitted on 11/Jan/2014), and create and new EOI with new occupation (submission date will be april), do you think it will increase my chance of getting invitation? I know that 261111 requires 65 while people with 261311 had their invitations last round with 60 points. So, Im really unsure how to deal with this.

If option 2 is not illegal, I may be thinking of doing it.

Hope to receive helpful answer. anyone have been in this situation?

Thanks


----------



## nkrana

Hey Members,

My passport will expire by dec 2014. My worry If I got invitation by June i.e. six months before passport expires.

SO Can I lodge visa application with passport about to expire As we have a rule that new Visa can only be labeled before six months of expiration of passport.

Or should I go for passport renewal first.


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

tonyct said:


> You can find the points calculator in the following link
> 
> SkillSelect Points Calculator | Harris Wake
> 
> You can find more info here.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf
> 
> Cheers


Hey Thanks Tonyct. The link is very useful.


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

nkrana said:


> Hey Members,
> 
> My passport will expire by dec 2014. My worry If I got invitation by June i.e. six months before passport expires.
> 
> SO Can I lodge visa application with passport about to expire As we have a rule that new Visa can only be labeled before six months of expiration of passport.
> 
> Or should I go for passport renewal first.


I think you have ample of time to apply for passport. Get the validity extended instead of risking your application/visa. Visa application can only be filed if the passport is valid for ATLEAST 6 months.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

chuminh said:


> Hi all helpful friends,
> I got a situation and not sure how to solve it in a best way.
> Basically, I have my degree assessed second time under another occupation (261311) since this group code have more remaining seats and have higher chance for 60 pointer.
> I have thought about 3 solution.
> 1. If I update my EOI with the new occupation, It may not update the submission date and my new skill assessment date is AFTER the EOI submission date. So, this will cause me troubles in future.
> 2 can I create a new EOI with the new occupation, is it possible for 2 subclass 189 EOIs exist simultaneously? is this illegal? did DIBP mention about this situation?
> 3. If I removed the old EOI (261111 submitted on 11/Jan/2014), and create and new EOI with new occupation (submission date will be april), do you think it will increase my chance of getting invitation? I know that 261111 requires 65 while people with 261311 had their invitations last round with 60 points. So, Im really unsure how to deal with this.
> 
> If option 2 is not illegal, I may be thinking of doing it.
> 
> Hope to receive helpful answer. anyone have been in this situation?
> 
> Thanks


creating 2 eoi's is acceptable on condition that they have only one visa option (both should be different visa type) is kegal, however, if you create 2 eoi's with same visa type be it 189 or 190 is a way to take risks for visa. Jsut check out the results published in skill select and you should be able to get an idea of invitation trend for 60 pointers. Cheers!


----------



## sudarshan1987

Are there any other people with occupation code 233512/3 with 60 points ?


----------



## Ahmed86

in3deep said:


> Ok i checked skillselect and i got invited..
> 
> email just came in now


Hello Indeep, how long did it take you to get invited with 60 points as accountant general? And was your EOI for 189 visa?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3

I have a few questions in mind. I am a telecom network engg working for a satellite comm firm. My profession has been assessed positive by engineers Australia and have lodged an eoi on 28th of feb with 60 points. My current company is ready to provide references and experience letter and I am waiting here to complete 5 years in dec 2014 to attain 65 points. Right now I have completed 4 yrs and 4 months. But the issue is I got a very lucrative job offer with same profile but designation as VSAT engineer. Would I need this exp to be accessed by EA for the 8 months that I need for 65 points. I am sure the new firm will not provide reference and experience letter quoting job roles and responsibilities. I see no possibility or a smooth visa process after this.
Should I reject the offer?


----------



## ggupta002

Kapss said:


> Hi ggupta002, can you please help me to know the steps that you have taken to get your skills assessed ?


From which assessment authority you want to get your skills/education assessed ? I got it from ACS.


----------



## chuminh

sathiyaseelan said:


> creating 2 eoi's is acceptable on condition that they have only one visa option (both should be different visa type) is kegal, however, if you create 2 eoi's with same visa type be it 189 or 190 is a way to take risks for visa. Jsut check out the results published in skill select and you should be able to get an idea of invitation trend for 60 pointers. Cheers!


Yeah,
I am aware of creating 2 EOI with same subclass is not possible as my agent just told me.
I am thinking of switch to 261311. Do you think it is a good choice rather keep sitting and hope with 261111
pros: 2613 has more seats and the trends of 60 pointer get invited is higher.
cons: submission date will be april. 3 months later than my current EOI.

I am not sure if the EOI submission date has a big impact on the invitation or not. but chance of getting invited under 2611 is quite low as the cutoff point is still 65 on October.
I am waiting for the report of 24 March to come out but it still has not been released yet. I am not sure if the cutoff point of 2613 reduced to 60 as many 60 pointer received their invitation last round.

What do you think. should I wait for the report then switch, or stay?


----------



## starter

Hi chuminh,

The 24th March report has been out now.

Cheers,


----------



## emerald89

*24 March Invitation Result*

The result has been published for 24 March invitation round. It is rather encouraging to see that the cut off points for the golden occupations is 60 except ICT Business Analyst which I expect to come down for the remaining 6 invitation rounds until end of June. 

Assessing from the number of invites together with ACS submission, I am very confident that occupation ceiling for all 6 categories in SOL will be raised.

I hope to receive my IELTS and ACS result by end of April , and submit EOI in May to catch the upward invite trend.


----------



## pappu123

chuminh said:


> Yeah,
> I am aware of creating 2 EOI with same subclass is not possible as my agent just told me.
> I am thinking of switch to 261311. Do you think it is a good choice rather keep sitting and hope with 261111
> pros: 2613 has more seats and the trends of 60 pointer get invited is higher.
> cons: submission date will be april. 3 months later than my current EOI.
> 
> I am not sure if the EOI submission date has a big impact on the invitation or not. but chance of getting invited under 2611 is quite low as the cutoff point is still 65 on October.
> I am waiting for the report of 24 March to come out but it still has not been released yet. I am not sure if the cutoff point of 2613 reduced to 60 as many 60 pointer received their invitation last round.
> 
> What do you think. should I wait for the report then switch, or stay?


Hi, 

Please change it to 2613 group. As with 60 points I don't see any chances of getting invitation in 189. If you change to 2613 you may get the invitation by June.


----------



## chuminh

pappu123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please change it to 2613 group. As with 60 points I don't see any chances of getting invitation in 189. If you change to 2613 you may get the invitation by June.


Yeah, I am thinking about it. I am having trouble with ACS now, they assessed mine and said the certificate can only be used for 485. Damn, last time I assess my 2611 with the same assessment type and 2611 can be used for 189 migration. I am not sure how the ACS works


----------



## ind2

chuminh said:


> Yeah,
> I am aware of creating 2 EOI with same subclass is not possible as my agent just told me.
> I am thinking of switch to 261311. Do you think it is a good choice rather keep sitting and hope with 261111
> pros: 2613 has more seats and the trends of 60 pointer get invited is higher.
> cons: submission date will be april. 3 months later than my current EOI.
> 
> I am not sure if the EOI submission date has a big impact on the invitation or not. but chance of getting invited under 2611 is quite low as the cutoff point is still 65 on October.
> I am waiting for the report of 24 March to come out but it still has not been released yet. I am not sure if the cutoff point of 2613 reduced to 60 as many 60 pointer received their invitation last round.
> 
> What do you think. should I wait for the report then switch, or stay?


switch, I did that, your submission date would not change, if your points are not changing.


----------



## chuminh

ind2 said:


> switch, I did that, your submission date would not change, if your points are not changing.


No, I have to create a new one. you can't update it as submission date will be BEFORE your skill assessment date which means you provide fraudulent information to get ahead of others. Troubles arise when CO picks up my files.


----------



## mainak

Guys - result out for last round....

SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 24 March 2014 Results

And each round quota, as expected, increased to 1200 per round... 

Good luck to all

This shall clear 2613 till Feb by next round... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ind2

chuminh said:


> No, I have to create a new one. you can't update it as submission date will be BEFORE your skill assessment date which means you provide fraudulent information to get ahead of others. Troubles arise when CO picks up my files.


OK, then, I will create a new one too, it would be a matter of one month to me..
but will live life peacefully, anyways good thing now would be that we will get invite together and will hopefuly migrate together..


----------



## ind2

do we have to submit a totally new one, or if we suspend and revoke the current one our effect date will change.


----------



## starter

chuminh said:


> Yeah, I am thinking about it. I am having trouble with ACS now, they assessed mine and said the certificate can only be used for 485. Damn, last time I assess my 2611 with the same assessment type and 2611 can be used for 189 migration. I am not sure how the ACS works


Hi chuminh,

I think your new skill assessment application may be subjected to the following changes (I cannot post a link, you can go to Google, keywords are: acs news and update): 

Applicants with an Australian study component that wish to apply for permanent residency will require either 1 year of relevant work experience or completion of an ACS Professional Year Program to receive a suitable skills assessment which can be used for general migration purposes. 

AND:

Post Australian Study Skills Assessment Criteria
This application is only if you have completed an Australian Bachelor degree or higher and wish to apply for a permanent residence visa.
You will require an Australian Bachelor degree or higher with a major in ICT which is closely related to the nominated occupation (ANZSCO) plus one of the following requirements for a suitable skills assessment:
1 year of relevant work experience completed after the completion date of the relevant degree, or
Completion of an ACS Professional Year Program.


----------



## chuminh

starter said:


> Hi chuminh,
> 
> I think your new skill assessment application may be subjected to the following changes (I cannot post a link, you can go to Google, keywords are: acs news and update):
> 
> Applicants with an Australian study component that wish to apply for permanent residency will require either 1 year of relevant work experience or completion of an ACS Professional Year Program to receive a suitable skills assessment which can be used for general migration purposes.
> 
> AND:
> 
> Post Australian Study Skills Assessment Criteria
> This application is only if you have completed an Australian Bachelor degree or higher and wish to apply for a permanent residence visa.
> You will require an Australian Bachelor degree or higher with a major in ICT which is closely related to the nominated occupation (ANZSCO) plus one of the following requirements for a suitable skills assessment:
> 1 year of relevant work experience completed after the completion date of the relevant degree, or
> Completion of an ACS Professional Year Program.


did they just change it in 2014, coz I assessed my in 2013 and it is suitable for 189 migration.


----------



## starter

chuminh said:


> did they just change it in 2014, coz I assessed my in 2013 and it is suitable for 189 migration.


The changes came into effect on Jan 15, 2014.


----------



## chuminh

starter said:


> The changes came into effect on Jan 15, 2014.


Thanks. Just found it. FML


----------



## zameer.ise

mainak said:


> Guys - result out for last round....
> 
> SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 24 March 2014 Results
> 
> And each round quota, as expected, increased to 1200 per round...
> 
> Good luck to all
> 
> This shall clear 2613 till Feb by next round... :fingerscrossed:


I am expecting an invite in this round


----------



## mainak

zameer.ise said:


> I am expecting an invite in this round


17 Dec for SURE


----------



## anish13

Hi Guys,

I have a question. I am expecting an invite in the next few rounds.. Just had a query about PCC. I had assumed that i have to get a PCC only from india since i am residing in india but read somewhere that if i have worked in another country for more than a year we need to get a PCC from there as well.. I worked in UK from june 2009 to july 2010. Do i need to get a PCC from UK? if so how do i do that??

Any help will be appreciated


----------



## sonica

Hi all
I submitted eoi under 2611- business analyst on 28/02/2014 with 65 pts. As per the March 24 th round there are still 126 invites to be sent till July but what's disappointing is that the cut off in this round was 65- 26 nov 2013. 101 invites were sent in this round which only covered a backlog of exactly 2 months and still on 65. Can someone provide some more info that whether there is any slim possibility that I can get an invite before July 2014.
Eoi Submitted-28/02/2014
Points-65
Occupation -ict business analyst
Occ ceiling 1380
Remaining invites -126

Are these just rumors that business analyst would be removed from sol in July 2014? 
Would appreciate some helpful info
Thanks
Sonica


----------



## rohit1_sharma

anish13 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question. I am expecting an invite in the next few rounds.. Just had a query about PCC. I had assumed that i have to get a PCC only from india since i am residing in india but read somewhere that if i have worked in another country for more than a year we need to get a PCC from there as well.. I worked in UK from june 2009 to july 2010. Do i need to get a PCC from UK? if so how do i do that??
> 
> Any help will be appreciated


Hi,

Yes you need to get PCC from UK as well. You may check the details on this link: http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx

Other option is to contact the UK High Commission near your location and check if they can get it done for you.


----------



## AuzLover

*24 March 2014 Results published*

SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 24 March 2014 Results


----------



## anish13

rohit1_sharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes you need to get PCC from UK as well. You may check the details on this link: http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx
> 
> Other option is to contact the UK High Commission near your location and check if they can get it done for you.


thanks a lot.. i am thinking i ll apply online..


----------



## chuminh

sonica said:


> Hi all
> I submitted eoi under 2611- business analyst on 28/02/2014 with 65 pts. As per the March 24 th round there are still 126 invites to be sent till July but what's disappointing is that the cut off in this round was 65- 26 nov 2013. 101 invites were sent in this round which only covered a backlog of exactly 2 months and still on 65. Can someone provide some more info that whether there is any slim possibility that I can get an invite before July 2014.
> Eoi Submitted-28/02/2014
> Points-65
> Occupation -ict business analyst
> Occ ceiling 1380
> Remaining invites -126
> 
> Are these just rumors that business analyst would be removed from sol in July 2014?
> Would appreciate some helpful info
> Thanks
> Sonica


I think you got a better chance to be invited in the next few round since you hold 65points. I have 60 only submitted 11/Jan and seems like no hope for rest of offers round since quote will be running out. Hopefully, July they wont remove it from the list.

good luck on you bro.

I am abit confused about the pro-rate, I expect the distribute the rest of remaining seat evenly throughout the 6 rounds of offers, but dont know why distribute too much for the last round.


----------



## Meetshabbir87

Aadilnaeem said:


> I also Filled but i have selected visa option189 & 190 and it calculated 60 & 65.do i need to apply for ss separately?also the app number assigned to me is 14400


Hi All,

My name is Shabbir and I just joined this forum. Happy to see all your comments. I am a resident of Bangalore and have applied for Australian PR. I started my process last year in April 2013. Got my possitive skill assessment from Vetasses in August 2013 and also got my IELTS results and I got 8.5 in Listening, 7 in reading, 7 in writing and 7.5 in speaking. Overall band I got 7.5. 

I submitted my Expression for interest in September and also submitted an application with South Australia state (It was the only state which was offering Organization and Method analyst role at that time) and in October I got a response stating that this occupation has reached its ceiling limit and hence no further applications will be processed and my application was being refused.

Since then I have been waiting for this occupation to open in any of the states so that I can move forward with my process.

Can you please advise where on Skill select website should I be seeing the number of application already applied or my application number on it.
My Contact number is 9632616023 

Looking forward to share some good experience in this forum.

Stay in touch,

Regards,
Shabbir


----------



## Realhuman

Hi All,
I landed up in UN-expected situation. I have applied for NSW SS for 190 with 55 points – 30 for age, 15 for education and 10 experience and hoping to get 5 for SS to make it 60.
I have shown 3 jobs totaling 5 years and 3 months of work experience as Electrical Engineer. In my on job i appointed as “Trainee Engineer” in Electrical Maintenance department for 1 year and worked as full time salaried employee and then got confirmed with designation of Electrical Engineer.

Now NSW says that as you have worked as “Trainee Engineer” we can not include your 1 year of experience in relation to skilled employment. Because of this we are loosing 1 year and 5 point as than we will fall under 3+ year of experience category.
They have asked us to submit reference letter from my that employer stating the period, position and job responsibilities, which i submitted them promptly. But still they are repeating same thing again and again.

I checked the Booklet 6 and Department of Immigration and Citizenship website and NO WHERE it mentioned that worked with “Trainee Engineer” designation will not be counted under skilled employment. In fact i went through with South Australia website and even they are accepting volunteer part/full time work as skilled employment.

Can any shade some light and help me..

Your help and support will be highly appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## sid.sami

Realhuman said:


> Hi All,
> I landed up in UN-expected situation. I have applied for NSW SS for 190 with 55 points – 30 for age, 15 for education and 10 experience and hoping to get 5 for SS to make it 60.
> I have shown 3 jobs totaling 5 years and 3 months of work experience as Electrical Engineer. In my on job i appointed as “Trainee Engineer” in Electrical Maintenance department for 1 year and worked as full time salaried employee and then got confirmed with designation of Electrical Engineer.
> 
> Now NSW says that as you have worked as “Trainee Engineer” we can not include your 1 year of experience in relation to skilled employment. Because of this we are loosing 1 year and 5 point as than we will fall under 3+ year of experience category.
> They have asked us to submit reference letter from my that employer stating the period, position and job responsibilities, which i submitted them promptly. But still they are repeating same thing again and again.
> 
> I checked the Booklet 6 and Department of Immigration and Citizenship website and NO WHERE it mentioned that worked with “Trainee Engineer” designation will not be counted under skilled employment. In fact i went through with South Australia website and even they are accepting volunteer part/full time work as skilled employment.
> 
> Can any shade some light and help me..
> 
> Your help and support will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards,


Why don't you re-take your ilets test and improve your score and get 7 in each band. That is the only apparent solution to your dilemma,
Good Luck


----------



## Meetshabbir87

sid.sami said:


> Why don't you re-take your ilets test and improve your score and get 7 in each band. That is the only apparent solution to your dilemma,
> Good Luck


Can you please advise where on Skill select website should I be seeing the number of application already applied or my application number on it.

Thx
Shabbir


----------



## Meetshabbir87

Hi All,

Need a small help, Below are the details of my application and its timelines. As you can see I have filed my EOI in the month of September 2013 and within a weeks time my assigned occupation i.e. 224712 Organisation and Methods Analyst got closed. My question is once this occupation opens in July 2014 will my application be prioritized over other applicants who have filed their EOI later than mine considering the fact that its first come first serve methodology. Will an application number be assigned to my EOI document as stated in some previous comments in this thread and if yes where can I be able to see this.

Your help in this regards is much appreciated.

Thx
Shabbir

Subclass 190 | Code: 224712 Organisation and Methods Analyst | IELTS (Aug 2013) L - 8.5 / S - 7.5 / R - 7 / W - 7 | EOI submission: 21 /Sept / 2014 | Point: 70 | Invitation: Awaiting for this occupation to open | CO allocation: ??? | Grant: ???


----------



## ozpr

SkillSelect -> Reports -> Occupation Ceilings(Last section)


----------



## ozpr

SkillSelect -> Reports -> Occupation Ceilings(Last section)



Meetshabbir87 said:


> Can you please advise where on Skill select website should I be seeing the number of application already applied or my application number on it.
> 
> Thx
> Shabbir


----------



## Meetshabbir87

ozpr said:


> SkillSelect -> Reports -> Occupation Ceilings(Last section)


Thx ozpr,

This section shows for each occupation how many applications are received and the ceiling limits on the same. My further query is I have applied for my EOI in Sept 2013 and this the assigned occupation was not available after this date in any states my application was not processed further. So my question is once my occupation will reopen will my application be considered as first come first serve and hence will any application number be assigned to it to clarify which position I stand in.

Many Thx
Shabbir


----------



## rahul.tiwari1980

Dear Forumers , 
i am bady in need of advice from amongst the experince and the Gurus , please share you experince .

I filed my EOI on SEP 2013 , ACS positive and IELTS band 7 and point s 60 as independent.
Though i came to know now ,that i could have requested my consultant to file for state nomination as well at that time only.

Now my consulatnt says State nomination for South australia is open and that i should file for that.
My concern is once the consulatnt updates the existing EOI , will i loose my seniority of application ?
I am hoping that may be in June i will get an invite ... buit if a existing EOI is updated with Sate nomination , that will affect my EOI filed in Sep 2013.


----------



## mainak

NO
If you submit SS - the you will have 190 application also. After that - if you print your EOI - you will see 2 clear dates of submission - one for 189 and other 190


----------



## rahul.tiwari1980

Mainak ...many thanks .

I will go ahead with SS application also. What if the invitation for SS comes first , and after some months the iniviation for independant comes , can i apply for independent then and withdraw for SS.

May thanks for sharing your experince and expertise .


----------



## mainak

this rule is already explained lucidly at DIBP side, the moment you receive invitation (for 189 or 190) - your whole EOI gets suspended... hence no chance of double or overlapping invitation


----------



## maq_qatar

zameer.ise said:


> I am expecting an invite in this round


You will get in next round.


----------



## zameer.ise

maq_qatar said:


> You will get in next round.


Thanks Bro...


----------



## emerald89

It is definitely rumors that ICT Business Analyst will be excluded from the SOL for new list. 

Please see the following ACS submission, you will see that this code has foretasted 13.2% growth and recommended by ACS to include in SOL. I am very sure that ACS input is the one considered for the inclusion of the ICT codes. 

Be positive and looking forward to it..


https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0004/25636/Skilled-Occupation-List-Submission-2014-Australian-Computer-Society.pdf



sonica said:


> Hi all
> I submitted eoi under 2611- business analyst on 28/02/2014 with 65 pts. As per the March 24 th round there are still 126 invites to be sent till July but what's disappointing is that the cut off in this round was 65- 26 nov 2013. 101 invites were sent in this round which only covered a backlog of exactly 2 months and still on 65. Can someone provide some more info that whether there is any slim possibility that I can get an invite before July 2014.
> Eoi Submitted-28/02/2014
> Points-65
> Occupation -ict business analyst
> Occ ceiling 1380
> Remaining invites -126
> 
> Are these just rumors that business analyst would be removed from sol in July 2014?
> Would appreciate some helpful info
> Thanks
> Sonica


----------



## shivas

sonica said:


> Hi all
> I submitted eoi under 2611- business analyst on 28/02/2014 with 65 pts. As per the March 24 th round there are still 126 invites to be sent till July but what's disappointing is that the cut off in this round was 65- 26 nov 2013. 101 invites were sent in this round which only covered a backlog of exactly 2 months and still on 65. Can someone provide some more info that whether there is any slim possibility that I can get an invite before July 2014.
> Eoi Submitted-28/02/2014
> Points-65
> Occupation -ict business analyst
> Occ ceiling 1380
> Remaining invites -126
> 
> Are these just rumors that business analyst would be removed from sol in July 2014?
> Would appreciate some helpful info
> Thanks
> Sonica


Hi sonica,

Iam in the same boat as you. See my signature for details. as the above post says there is no way the DIBP is going to remove 2611** group of occupations from the SOL list. So, we can be rest assured that the occupation is going to continue. 

Regarding the invitation, I heard from a migration agent that there were only a few applicants who gave EOI in past December and January for this perticular occupation. If it holds true then there is a chance that all the 65ers until now will be cleared. Considering your EOI in February it's possible that you might get invited in April 28 or May 12th round of invitations. 

However, this is all speculation and we cannot be assured unless we receive the invitation as expected.


----------



## ind2

sonica said:


> Hi all
> I submitted eoi under 2611- business analyst on 28/02/2014 with 65 pts. As per the March 24 th round there are still 126 invites to be sent till July but what's disappointing is that the cut off in this round was 65- 26 nov 2013. 101 invites were sent in this round which only covered a backlog of exactly 2 months and still on 65. Can someone provide some more info that whether there is any slim possibility that I can get an invite before July 2014.
> Eoi Submitted-28/02/2014
> Points-65
> Occupation -ict business analyst
> Occ ceiling 1380
> Remaining invites -126
> 
> Are these just rumors that business analyst would be removed from sol in July 2014?
> Would appreciate some helpful info
> Thanks
> Sonica


Do not worry , I am sure you will get it before July. 2 resaons
A) that is an indicative limit, i have seen they cross it at least by 100 or 50..
B) there were not much EOI filed from 20th DEC to 13th Jan, as no ACS came during that period..

Anyways best of luck and hope you will make it soon.


----------



## ind2

Hey Guys.... Since the Massive invite boom in last round, many people has rejuvenated their hopes of getting invite in next few rounds. First of all congrats to everyone.

To others who already have an invite, we need your help, 
Can you send us details on the process to be followed after getting an invite, 
What are do's and don'ts
Can you post a list of documents required we can start collecting those.
Can you point us to some links for reading and getting ready
What is the other thread which we can subscribe too...

Thanking you all in advance and hoping all others in this forum get invite soon.
God bless us all.


----------



## zameer.ise

ind2 said:


> Hey Guys.... Since the Massive invite boom in last round, many people has rejuvenated their hopes of getting invite in next few rounds. First of all congrats to everyone.
> 
> To others who already have an invite, we need your help,
> Can you send us details on the process to be followed after getting an invite,
> What are do's and don'ts
> Can you post a list of documents required we can start collecting those.
> Can you point us to some links for reading and getting ready
> What is the other thread which we can subscribe too...
> 
> Thanking you all in advance and hoping all others in this forum get invite soon.
> God bless us all.


Hi Ind2,


Refer recent post of this thread (after last round's result) posted from Saathiya. He explained what is next process and list of documents are required in detail.

Regarding Do's and Dont's, Go through some of recent previous pages. Most of your doubts will be clarified


----------



## Rokar

ind2 said:


> Hey Guys.... Since the Massive invite boom in last round, many people has rejuvenated their hopes of getting invite in next few rounds. First of all congrats to everyone.
> 
> To others who already have an invite, we need your help,
> Can you send us details on the process to be followed after getting an invite,
> What are do's and don'ts
> Can you post a list of documents required we can start collecting those.
> Can you point us to some links for reading and getting ready
> What is the other thread which we can subscribe too...
> 
> Thanking you all in advance and hoping all others in this forum get invite soon.
> God bless us all.


Hi

Once you get the invite. You can follow the steps which was detailed by Sathiya who is one of the senior expat.

1. Click on Apply Visa button in your EOI and create an Immi Account\

2. Fill in the 17 pages by providing all the details of yours and your dependents etc and finally submit your application by paying the fees. Unless you complete the payment, the application is not considered as submitted.

3. Get all your documents ready and attested by notary for uploading it into your immi account. The more the documents as proof , faster the process for the grant.

4. Get you medical done in the prescribed Apollo hostipal in your city / region. For elders Form 26 and Form 160 required. For kids just form 26 and only the urine sample to provided with general test done by physician.

5. The results of the medical will be directly sent to the DIBP by the hospital and you need not worry about it.

6. Make an appointment with the passport seva centre in your region and get the PCC done. 

7. Upload the PCC document and also Form 80 filled , signed and scanned copy as it is also part of the character assessment document proof.

8. Once all the documents uploaded supporting your age, language, education, marriage, medical, job , character , travel ,etc.. you have to wait and check for the status of the document uploaded moved to "Received".

9. Wait for the CO to be assigned, once done you will receive a correspondence from them if they require any further proofs / documents.

10. Once all done and dusted, you will get the grant letter from DIBP. 

Hope beyond this you dont require what to be done 

Karthik


----------



## oz dude

Guyz,
Is there any individual cut off point for each occupation or just the one in reports page.. 489fs NSW


----------



## ind2

Rokar said:


> Hi
> 
> Once you get the invite. You can follow the steps which was detailed by Sathiya who is one of the senior expat.
> 
> 1. Click on Apply Visa button in your EOI and create an Immi Account\
> 
> 2. Fill in the 17 pages by providing all the details of yours and your dependents etc and finally submit your application by paying the fees. Unless you complete the payment, the application is not considered as submitted.
> 
> 3. Get all your documents ready and attested by notary for uploading it into your immi account. The more the documents as proof , faster the process for the grant.
> 
> 4. Get you medical done in the prescribed Apollo hostipal in your city / region. For elders Form 26 and Form 160 required. For kids just form 26 and only the urine sample to provided with general test done by physician.
> 
> 5. The results of the medical will be directly sent to the DIBP by the hospital and you need not worry about it.
> 
> 6. Make an appointment with the passport seva centre in your region and get the PCC done.
> 
> 7. Upload the PCC document and also Form 80 filled , signed and scanned copy as it is also part of the character assessment document proof.
> 
> 8. Once all the documents uploaded supporting your age, language, education, marriage, medical, job , character , travel ,etc.. you have to wait and check for the status of the document uploaded moved to "Received".
> 
> 9. Wait for the CO to be assigned, once done you will receive a correspondence from them if they require any further proofs / documents.
> 
> 10. Once all done and dusted, you will get the grant letter from DIBP.
> 
> Hope beyond this you dont require what to be done
> 
> Karthik


thanks a lot Karthik and others,,, we will start preparing..


----------



## sonica

shivas said:


> Hi sonica,
> 
> Iam in the same boat as you. See my signature for details. as the above post says there is no way the DIBP is going to remove 2611** group of occupations from the SOL list. So, we can be rest assured that the occupation is going to continue.
> 
> Regarding the invitation, I heard from a migration agent that there were only a few applicants who gave EOI in past December and January for this perticular occupation. If it holds true then there is a chance that all the 65ers until now will be cleared. Considering your EOI in February it's possible that you might get invited in April 28 or May 12th round of invitations.
> 
> However, this is all speculation and we cannot be assured unless we receive the invitation as expected.


Hi Shivas
Did u not get an invitation in March 24th round. .. Since the cut off Was November 26... All the best. .u would most likely get it in the 14/04 round in case u submitted it later than the cut off time on 26/11.


----------



## arvindramana

*Regarding Invitation Letter for India PCC*

Hi All, 
I understand that we need an invitation letter from the DIBP to use for our India PCC application. 

" If the Police Clearance Certificate is required for migration purposes, a requisition letter from the concerned High Commission needs to be attached" . This is what is said on the application page of the Indian High Commission. 

So the other Indian expats over here , what did you all use as the invitation letter? 
I am asking because, most of you seem to apply for the PCC as soon as you get the EOI invitation?


----------



## sourima

arvindramana said:


> Hi All,
> I understand that we need an invitation letter from the DIBP to use for our India PCC application.
> 
> " If the Police Clearance Certificate is required for migration purposes, a requisition letter from the concerned High Commission needs to be attached" . This is what is said on the application page of the Indian High Commission.
> 
> So the other Indian expats over here , what did you all use as the invitation letter?
> I am asking because, most of you seem to apply for the PCC as soon as you get the EOI invitation?


Even i would be interested to know what are the steps to get the India PCC.


----------



## Rokar

sourima said:


> Even i would be interested to know what are the steps to get the India PCC.


Hi Sourima

For PCC in india, you log into the Passport Seva online. There is an option given to apply for the PCC. You select that particular option and complete the application form by providing all required information. Once all details filled it will direct you for making the payment. Once the payment is done you will be asked to take an appointment , you will find the list of Passport Seva centres listed in that page along with the earliest possible appointment available being mentioned.

Once you select the Passport Seva of your choice the application submission and appointment for the PCC is done. you can then generate a print out of the application form submitted, which will contain a bar code in it. You then have to take the printout and your passport along with you on the day of appointment ./ time slot mentioned.

It is merely less then an hour process.

regards

Karthik


----------



## Sam2304

Rokar said:


> Hi Sourima
> 
> For PCC in india, you log into the Passport Seva online. There is an option given to apply for the PCC. You select that particular option and complete the application form by providing all required information. Once all details filled it will direct you for making the payment. Once the payment is done you will be asked to take an appointment , you will find the list of Passport Seva centres listed in that page along with the earliest possible appointment available being mentioned.
> 
> Once you select the Passport Seva of your choice the application submission and appointment for the PCC is done. you can then generate a print out of the application form submitted, which will contain a bar code in it. You then have to take the printout and your passport along with you on the day of appointment ./ time slot mentioned.
> 
> It is merely less then an hour process.
> 
> regards
> 
> Karthik


Important - if you are going for pcc after invite carry the print out of invite and if before invite carry print out of pages from website that pcc is needed. Mine was put on hold as they needed doc which says pcc is needed. I had done it before invite.


----------



## bond_bhai

I have my assessment under 261312 (Developer Programmer) and my wifey has assessment under 261313 (Software Engineer). Can i apply as primary (Developer Programmer) and claim partner points for my wife (Software Engg) in the EOI?


----------



## pappu123

bond_bhai said:


> I have my assessment under 261312 (Developer Programmer) and my wifey has assessment under 261313 (Software Engineer). Can i apply as primary (Developer Programmer) and claim partner points for my wife (Software Engg) in the EOI?


Absolutely provided your wife is having more than 2 years of exp considered by ACS.


----------



## bravehart

Rokar said:


> Hi
> 
> Once you get the invite. You can follow the steps which was detailed by Sathiya who is one of the senior expat.
> 
> 1. Click on Apply Visa button in your EOI and create an Immi Account\
> 
> 2. Fill in the 17 pages by providing all the details of yours and your dependents etc and finally submit your application by paying the fees. Unless you complete the payment, the application is not considered as submitted.
> 
> 3. Get all your documents ready and attested by notary for uploading it into your immi account. The more the documents as proof , faster the process for the grant.
> 
> 4. Get you medical done in the prescribed Apollo hostipal in your city / region. For elders Form 26 and Form 160 required. For kids just form 26 and only the urine sample to provided with general test done by physician.
> 
> 5. The results of the medical will be directly sent to the DIBP by the hospital and you need not worry about it.
> 
> 6. Make an appointment with the passport seva centre in your region and get the PCC done.
> 
> 7. Upload the PCC document and also Form 80 filled , signed and scanned copy as it is also part of the character assessment document proof.
> 
> 8. Once all the documents uploaded supporting your age, language, education, marriage, medical, job , character , travel ,etc.. you have to wait and check for the status of the document uploaded moved to "Received".
> 
> 9. Wait for the CO to be assigned, once done you will receive a correspondence from them if they require any further proofs / documents.
> 
> 10. Once all done and dusted, you will get the grant letter from DIBP.
> 
> Hope beyond this you dont require what to be done
> 
> Karthik


Hi Karthik/Saathiya,

Can you tell me if it is fine to attach passport copy as proof of age for my wife as her 10th marksheet is in hindi and needs to be translated !

Cheers
Bravehart


----------



## arjunsydney

*Hi*

Hello Everyone,

On 4th April, I have filled my EOI, what is the turn around time from EOI Invite till getting Grant. As per my understanding correct me if I am wrong.
1. EOI Invite 1 to 2 months. 
2. Then 60 days to fill visa application with all dependent info and paying visa fees.
3. Then 7 to 8 week for CO Allocation.
4. Meanwhile PCC and Medical to be done.
5. Uploading Dependent Functional English proof either IELTS or certificate from 
college.
6. Uploading all Educational, Salary Slip, marriage, Kids certificate , Experience certificate.
7. Last step wait and follow up ..

Is this is the process to follow please suggest, as this is the information that I am able to gather from forum by actively visiting it and scan all related threads.

Total month from EOI Invite to grant would be 4 to 6 months from best to worst case scenario if documentation is proper.


----------



## ggupta002

Hi All,
I have submitted my EOI and hope to hear positive results soon. 
I have certain queries w.r.t. the visa application. Could expats pls address these concerns, so that I can collect all the docs beforehand.

1) Apart from the documents that were submitted during assessment, I understand there are further more docs that needs to be attached in visa application. Do these all need to be attested/notarized ? Major One's are below:
a) Payslips
b) bank account statements
c) form 16 / Income Tax Returns
d) promotion/appreciation/recommendation letter 

And do these docs need to be attested/notarized the same way, as were done during assessment ?

Can you please open a new message box and clarify as to which document needs to be attested/notarized and which not. I guess most of the people are confused on this, including me 

2) In my first company, I was under contracts of three different 3rd parties (approx. 4 mnths each), and during assessment I provided appointment letters of all 3rd parties plus job responsibilities on the parent company letter head. So during visa application, do I need to provide the salary slips from each of the 3rd party company ? If so, this will be really difficult for me, as I dont have salary slips now. Could there be any alternative ? 

3) My assessment was done in 2012. So do I need to get all the docs reattested or notarized again with the present dates ?


----------



## slsujith

sourima said:


> Even i would be interested to know what are the steps to get the India PCC.


If you are applying for Indian PCC from Australia, you don't need invite letter. All you need to do is take an appointment with VFS Global by going to their site or calling them up and then go the VFS office on the appointment date and you could pay them additional for filling up the application on your behalf. You need to provide your original passport along with couple of photos.

I would advice that you get a photo ID card from RTA before submitting your passport since you can use your photo ID when you need to show ID when your passport is with VFS for PCC.


----------



## roze

Hi Guys
I need help…Kindly help me.
I got the Queensland State Invitation. Now I am applying for my Visa subsclass 190.
While filling the Visa Application I found a conflict between my First job ends and my exist from the country. I left the Country on 12.03.2011 and my experience letter contains my jobs end on 15.03.2011. This was a mistake by my Office’s HR. My skill assessment is done. So its pain full to start the whole process. Can AnyONe help me in this regard. How I can overcome this conflict. 
I contacted to office and asked them to rectify the mistake; they replied they cannot do anything in this regard as they discarded the Record. 
HELP ME


----------



## OSM

You would need to fill in a form to explain the discrepancy. You also need to check if if would have had a material impact on your skill assessment. I would not ignore this as it could be picked up and you may find yourself facing a possible good character issue


----------



## OSM

You need to provide the documents you submitted for your Skill assessment. See the check list that is attached to the visa application its states which documents need to be notorised. When you submit on line you are providing a declaration as to the validity of the documents you hace provided. The first thing a case officer does is review your documents against the check list and they issue you with a lsit of additional documents you may require


----------



## mainak

roze said:


> Hi Guys
> I need help…Kindly help me.
> I got the Queensland State Invitation. Now I am applying for my Visa subsclass 190.
> While filling the Visa Application I found a conflict between my First job ends and my exist from the country. I left the Country on 12.03.2011 and my experience letter contains my jobs end on 15.03.2011. This was a mistake by my Office’s HR. My skill assessment is done. So its pain full to start the whole process. Can AnyONe help me in this regard. How I can overcome this conflict.
> I contacted to office and asked them to rectify the mistake; they replied they cannot do anything in this regard as they discarded the Record.
> HELP ME


Hi there,

Good to see companion!!  To clarify it, let me tell you my story-

I was recently in exact position of yours expect I have not received the invitation. I got ACS, happily applied EOI... almost a month passed - suddenly while just browsing files at computer I discovered there is a date discrepancy in one of my experience letter.

I traced back and found that simply my office HR made a clerical mistake. What's more - ACS is so bogus they also did not notice that and gave me a positive feedback where the result letter clearly says employment 2 finishes in July while employment 3 starts in June... my ACS case office should have returned to me stating this mismatch but this incident shows how callous they are..

I also got worried and tried to ask many senior expat here - nobody could give a proper answer. You can search old threads started by me. I asked ACS for a letter with amendment but they outright declined and said this must be a 'revalidate' case... I contacted DIBP and they said they cannot comment on this because this requires case office inspection and that cannot happen until my case starts... So I was locked in all the places..

Finally again I aske/d ACS - they became angry and said this is final and basically without revalidate payment they wont do anything. I tried to explain timeline issue they said revalidation usually works quicker.

Therefore I again spent 395 AUD (my mistake finally for overlooking a typo error). I was starting to wait as when this revalidation result will come as official timeline is 2 months. AND, there happened the beauty - ACS obviously knew they also missed noticing it... so you may not believe it within 2 calendar days I receive my second result - with all dates corrected.

Now with light of this information - see how you would proceed

Regards


----------



## roze

mainak said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Good to see companion!!  To clarify it, let me tell you my story-
> 
> I was recently in exact position of yours expect I have not received the invitation. I got ACS, happily applied EOI... almost a month passed - suddenly while just browsing files at computer I discovered there is a date discrepancy in one of my experience letter.
> 
> I traced back and found that simply my office HR made a clerical mistake. What's more - ACS is so bogus they also did not notice that and gave me a positive feedback where the result letter clearly says employment 2 finishes in July while employment 3 starts in June... my ACS case office should have returned to me stating this mismatch but this incident shows how callous they are..
> 
> I also got worried and tried to ask many senior expat here - nobody could give a proper answer. You can search old threads started by me. I asked ACS for a letter with amendment but they outright declined and said this must be a 'revalidate' case... I contacted DIBP and they said they cannot comment on this because this requires case office inspection and that cannot happen until my case starts... So I was locked in all the places..
> 
> Finally again I aske/d ACS - they became angry and said this is final and basically without revalidate payment they wont do anything. I tried to explain timeline issue they said revalidation usually works quicker.
> 
> Therefore I again spent 395 AUD (my mistake finally for overlooking a typo error). I was starting to wait as when this revalidation result will come as official timeline is 2 months. AND, there happened the beauty - ACS obviously knew they also missed noticing it... so you may not believe it within 2 calendar days I receive my second result - with all dates corrected.
> 
> Now with light of this information - see how you would proceed
> 
> Regards


Hi
thanks for such a detailed reply.
So you are suggesting me to re-evaluate the Skill Assessment, If yes the what about the EOI and Invitation.

Still not clear to me what to do ;(


----------



## mainak

Because you have received invitation - so i would recommend this
1. get new experience letter with correct date
2. file the visa application
3. send acs for revalidation
4. when CO comes - send him/her a detailed mail stating the full picture, apologize for late noticing the clerical mistake, provide correct document and also show him/her that your assessing authority also has accepted the same (provided you get the revalidation soon)


----------



## roze

mainak said:


> Because you have received invitation - so i would recommend this
> 1. get new experience letter with correct date
> 2. file the visa application
> 3. send acs for revalidation
> 4. when CO comes - send him/her a detailed mail stating the full picture, apologize for late noticing the clerical mistake, provide correct document and also show him/her that your assessing authority also has accepted the same (provided you get the revalidation soon)




Hmm Right.
Thanks alot for showing Concern to my problem.


----------



## sonica

Hi 

Just a general query abt occupation ceiling. I have submitted eoi under 2611-business analyst, which is close to tracking is occ ceiling. Has anyone noticed a trend in past where they do send in 50 odd invitations even once the occ ceiling is reached. I do understand that by definition is not true but since I've not had a chance to be regular on the skillselect report page so just a bit curious. 

Thanks


----------



## maq_qatar

roze said:


> Hi
> thanks for such a detailed reply.
> So you are suggesting me to re-evaluate the Skill Assessment, If yes the what about the EOI and Invitation.
> 
> Still not clear to me what to do ;(


Hi,

I had posted the same query few month before whereas this was not clerical mistake it was real situation.

You can have look on below page

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-1050.html.

but in your case you can for the advice provided by maniak.

Regards,
Maq


----------



## poohbear

Hi All

Heres my story for Software Engineer 261313

IELTS 21 Sept 13 - 8
ACS Submitted 22 Jan 14
ACS Result 2 Apr 14
EOI 65points 2 Apr 14

Now i am waiting and hoping that i get an invite.

Quick qn though my ACS skills assessment covers 2 years and 9 months - outside Australia.
So even if i get one for 3 years i wont qualify for work experience points. would i? A

s ACS conisders applicant qualified after 2 years of experience; hence making total of accredited work experience as 1.

Believe, the requirement is 3-5 years of outside australia work experience.


----------



## sandysehta

I am waiting for my invitation with the same code 261111. Date of EOI Apr 3 with 70 points. Can I get an invitation on Apr 14?


chuminh said:


> I think you got a better chance to be invited in the next few round since you hold 65points. I have 60 only submitted 11/Jan and seems like no hope for rest of offers round since quote will be running out. Hopefully, July they wont remove it from the list.
> 
> good luck on you bro.
> 
> I am abit confused about the pro-rate, I expect the distribute the rest of remaining seat evenly throughout the 6 rounds of offers, but dont know why distribute too much for the last round.


----------



## chuminh

sandysehta said:


> I am waiting for my invitation with the same code 261111. Date of EOI Apr 3 with 70 points. Can I get an invitation on Apr 14?


with such a high point, there is no doubt that you will recieve invitation in the upcoming round since the cutoff is 65 only. Congratz


----------



## sandysehta

Thanks Chuminh. How much time it takes after getting an invitation to get the Visa? I have already got the PCC done for myself and my wife, only medicals are remaining.


chuminh said:


> with such a high point, there is no doubt that you will recieve invitation in the upcoming round since the cutoff is 65 only. Congratz


----------



## bravehart

*10th marksheet translation needed or not*

Hi Guys,

Can anybody tell me if it is fine to attach passport copy as proof of age for my wife as her 10th marksheet is in hindi and needs to be translated !its urgent !

Cheers
Bravehart


----------



## sandysehta

Hi Sonica. I have been tracking this skill code myself since last few months. I have noticed that towards the end of Feb the number of invitations issued were over 1400 while the ceiling was 1380. Then suddenly in March, the number of invitations fell to around 1130!!! That means there would have been some fake applications and/or rejected Visa's. So, to come back to your questions, yes they do send invitations even when the ceiling is reached, however I'm not sure about the number.


sonica said:


> Hi
> 
> Just a general query abt occupation ceiling. I have submitted eoi under 2611-business analyst, which is close to tracking is occ ceiling. Has anyone noticed a trend in past where they do send in 50 odd invitations even once the occ ceiling is reached. I do understand that by definition is not true but since I've not had a chance to be regular on the skillselect report page so just a bit curious.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## karnavidyut

bravehart said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anybody tell me if it is fine to attach passport copy as proof of age for my wife as her 10th marksheet is in hindi and needs to be translated !its urgent !
> 
> Cheers
> Bravehart


I think you should try to attach multiple proofs where possible as they may ask for more evidence...
Attach the passport copy for now but try to get something else arranged in the meanwhile and attach it later


----------



## chuminh

sandysehta said:


> Hi Sonica. I have been tracking this skill code myself since last few months. I have noticed that towards the end of Feb the number of invitations issued were over 1400 while the ceiling was 1380. Then suddenly in March, the number of invitations fell to around 1130!!! That means there would have been some fake applications and/or rejected Visa's. So, to come back to your questions, yes they do send invitations even when the ceiling is reached, however I'm not sure about the number.


well, the numbers of invitation for 2611 indeed exceed the ceiling on Feb, however in March DIBP dediced to remove state sponsorship out of the ceiling (they said SS is unlimted now), so the ceiling is only for 189 friom now on, thats why previous 190 invitation included in the ceiling get removed so that the numbers reduce a bit.

Hope this helps. you can see the announcements on the skill select page.

Cheers


----------



## sandysehta

Great info chuminh. I was thinking some people were crazy enough to submit fake applications 


chuminh said:


> well, the numbers of invitation for 2611 indeed exceed the ceiling on Feb, however in March DIBP dediced to remove state sponsorship out of the ceiling (they said SS is unlimted now), so the ceiling is only for 189 friom now on, thats why previous 190 invitation included in the ceiling get removed so that the numbers reduce a bit.
> 
> Hope this helps. you can see the announcements on the skill select page.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## shivas

sonica said:


> Hi Shivas
> Did u not get an invitation in March 24th round. .. Since the cut off Was November 26... All the best. .u would most likely get it in the 14/04 round in case u submitted it later than the cut off time on 26/11.


Well, I was expecting a invite in the 24march round but didn't get it. Since my visa cut off date is 17feb14, I hope there are chances, provided there are less people in line between 26Nov and 17feb with 65 points and above.


----------



## shivas

sandysehta said:


> Thanks Chuminh. How much time it takes after getting an invitation to get the Visa? I have already got the PCC done for myself and my wife, only medicals are remaining.


Congrats in advance mate. With 70 points in tow, I'm sure u will get invited on 14april. I think to get the visa grant it would take less than 4weeks as the current trend goes by.


----------



## tyjupi

I am 32 years old and turn 33 mid of this July: 30 point for now

I have my ACS result back and have 6 year 8 months certified for 261313: 10 points.

Bechelor of computer science : 15 points

Total: 55 points.

I have taken IELTS 5 times and score 6.5 for writing component for every attempt.

- Should I try to get ACS to certified for other career code like System Analyst?

- Is there any option do I have for 190?

- I have some distanced relative in Sydney, can I apply for 489?

This process is really draining me. Pls help.

Thank you.


----------



## ggupta002

ggupta002 said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted my EOI and hope to hear positive results soon.
> I have certain queries w.r.t. the visa application. Could expats pls address these concerns, so that I can collect all the docs beforehand.
> 
> 1) Apart from the documents that were submitted during assessment, I understand there are further more docs that needs to be attached in visa application. Do these all need to be attested/notarized ? Major One's are below:
> a) Payslips
> b) bank account statements
> c) form 16 / Income Tax Returns
> d) promotion/appreciation/recommendation letter
> 
> And do these docs need to be attested/notarized the same way, as were done during assessment ?
> 
> Can you please open a new message box and clarify as to which document needs to be attested/notarized and which not. I guess most of the people are confused on this, including me
> 
> 2) In my first company, I was under contracts of three different 3rd parties (approx. 4 mnths each), and during assessment I provided appointment letters of all 3rd parties plus job responsibilities on the parent company letter head. So during visa application, do I need to provide the salary slips from each of the 3rd party company ? If so, this will be really difficult for me, as I dont have salary slips now. Could there be any alternative ?
> 
> 3) My assessment was done in 2012. So do I need to get all the docs reattested or notarized again with the present dates ?



Could someone pls help with the above query.


----------



## Rokar

bravehart said:


> Hi Karthik/Saathiya,
> 
> Can you tell me if it is fine to attach passport copy as proof of age for my wife as her 10th marksheet is in hindi and needs to be translated !
> 
> Cheers
> Bravehart


Hi,

Yes, you can attach the passport copy as the age proof.

Also if you have any other government related docs which has her DOB mentioned in it, you can use the same too as a supporting document

karthik


----------



## Rokar

Hi Gupta,

Please find the response for your query

1. Regarding attesting the documents

a. All your mark sheets, certificates and other govt. documents should be attested by the notary stating that this is verified with the true / original copy of the document.

b. Any other documents like ur payslips,offer letters, bank statements, tax returns, etc which basically you take as a print out should also be attested by the notary, but it need not contain the verified against true copy mentioned in it.

c.Please try to ensure that you provide as much as docs you can, this will help u move forward easily as the case officer once assigned will not come back to you asking for any further documents.



2) In my first company, I was under contracts of three different 3rd parties (approx. 4 mnths each), and during assessment I provided appointment letters of all 3rd parties plus job responsibilities on the parent company letter head. So during visa application, do I need to provide the salary slips from each of the 3rd party company ? If so, this will be really difficult for me, as I dont have salary slips now. Could there be any alternative ? 

Resp : If you are able to get the payslips for that period it would be well and good. If not then try to produce documents like your letter from the employer, contract schedule doc, form 16, bank statements mentioning the respective amount as salary credit for the period, relieving letter if any. If you cant get the payslips / bank statement for that period , you can approach the employer to provide you salary certificate for that period.
But ensure that you have something supporting your claim for that period. Just the offer letters will not help as the case officers would require more documents from your end. 

3) My assessment was done in 2012. So do I need to get all the docs reattested or notarized again with the present dates ?

Resp: The assessment is valid for 2 yrs. If you are still with the same company which was assessed as your last and current employer then you need not do a reassessment. If you have changed your company after the ACS was done, then it would be required for you to do the reassessment as the details you will enter and claim would contradict the assessment letter provided to you.
Also if you claim higher points from that of what it was during you submitted you EOI, (provided if you have changed your employer) then you have to get your reassessment done as it will not accepted.

Hope your queries are addressed. 

Please let me know if you require any further information.

Karthik


----------



## Rokar

Sam2304 said:


> Important - if you are going for pcc after invite carry the print out of invite and if before invite carry print out of pages from website that pcc is needed. Mine was put on hold as they needed doc which says pcc is needed. I had done it before invite.


Hi Sam

The print of the invite that you refer here, is it the mail sent by the DIBP asking you to lodge your visa?

Because i have my PCC on 10th April. your input would be very helpful for me

regards

Karthik.


----------



## sas119

Hi Folks,

Any hopes for 2613 people who have lodged EOI in March 2014 in this forthcoming invitation round to receive an invite with 60 points for 189 ? Any suggestions ? What do you all think ?


----------



## anish13

sas119 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Any hopes for 2613 people who have lodged EOI in March 2014 in this forthcoming invitation round to receive an invite with 60 points for 189 ? Any suggestions ? What do you all think ?


maybe in may or june should be realistic after the big round last time around.. you can check the last few days pages in this thread. you will get an accurate picture. last 60 pointer who received an invite was on the 9th of december.


----------



## sas119

anish13 said:


> maybe in may or june should be realistic after the big round last time around.. you can check the last few days pages in this thread. you will get an accurate picture. last 60 pointer who received an invite was on the 9th of december.


Yes true. Maybe in May or June would be realistic. However 14th and 28th April can also be treated as big rounds as in all 2400 invitations will be sent out. Cannot estimate if 60 pointers will benefit out of the round in April. Yes the last person with 60 points invited on 24/03/2014 was one having date of effect as 9th December 2013.

Would there be 2 invitation rounds in July 2014 as well ?


----------



## anish13

sas119 said:


> Yes true. Maybe in May or June would be realistic. However 14th and 28th April can also be treated as big rounds as in all 2400 invitations will be sent out. Cannot estimate if 60 pointers will benefit out of the round in April. Yes the last person with 60 points invited on 24/03/2014 was one having date of effect as 9th December 2013.
> 
> Would there be 2 invitation rounds in July 2014 as well ?


as per the experts, there are not too many 65 or 70 pointers in 2613. so i am thinking 60 pointers will be invited in this round as well.

i think july is the start of a new year for immigration office.. so i am not wrong,we have 6 rounds starting april which ends in june.. no rounds in july for this year. if at all we have rounds in july it would be for the next year..


----------



## sas119

anish13 said:


> as per the experts, there are not too many 65 or 70 pointers in 2613. so i am thinking 60 pointers will be invited in this round as well.
> 
> i think july is the start of a new year for immigration office.. so i am not wrong,we have 6 rounds starting april which ends in june.. no rounds in july for this year. if at all we have rounds in july it would be for the next year..


Let us hope so that 60 pointers also get a fair chance in the subsequent 6 invitation rounds till the end of this year. Thanks Anish. Goodluck to all !!!


----------



## ggupta002

Rokar said:


> Hi Gupta,
> 
> Please find the response for your query
> 
> 1. Regarding attesting the documents
> 
> a. All your mark sheets, certificates and other govt. documents should be attested by the notary stating that this is verified with the true / original copy of the document.
> 
> b. Any other documents like ur payslips,offer letters, bank statements, tax returns, etc which basically you take as a print out should also be attested by the notary, but it need not contain the verified against true copy mentioned in it.
> 
> c.Please try to ensure that you provide as much as docs you can, this will help u move forward easily as the case officer once assigned will not come back to you asking for any further documents.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) In my first company, I was under contracts of three different 3rd parties (approx. 4 mnths each), and during assessment I provided appointment letters of all 3rd parties plus job responsibilities on the parent company letter head. So during visa application, do I need to provide the salary slips from each of the 3rd party company ? If so, this will be really difficult for me, as I dont have salary slips now. Could there be any alternative ?
> 
> Resp : If you are able to get the payslips for that period it would be well and good. If not then try to produce documents like your letter from the employer, contract schedule doc, form 16, bank statements mentioning the respective amount as salary credit for the period, relieving letter if any. If you cant get the payslips / bank statement for that period , you can approach the employer to provide you salary certificate for that period.
> But ensure that you have something supporting your claim for that period. Just the offer letters will not help as the case officers would require more documents from your end.
> 
> 3) My assessment was done in 2012. So do I need to get all the docs reattested or notarized again with the present dates ?
> 
> Resp: The assessment is valid for 2 yrs. If you are still with the same company which was assessed as your last and current employer then you need not do a reassessment. If you have changed your company after the ACS was done, then it would be required for you to do the reassessment as the details you will enter and claim would contradict the assessment letter provided to you.
> Also if you claim higher points from that of what it was during you submitted you EOI, (provided if you have changed your employer) then you have to get your reassessment done as it will not accepted.
> 
> Hope your queries are addressed.
> 
> Please let me know if you require any further information.
> 
> Karthik


Thanks Karthik for quick reply. Appreciate that.

One more query pls - regarding my first company (where I was employed for 1 year i.e. from Oct 2005 - Oct 2006)...I will try to collect as many docs as possible, however in case I manage to get salary slips of the last 3rd party company in which I was employed for 3 mnths only (from Aug 2006 - Oct 2006) and even the salary slip would mention the date of joining as Aug 2006....will that be ok as a proof of employment or could it create an issue while case officer analyze the data ?


----------



## zameer.ise

Rokar said:


> Hi Sam
> 
> The print of the invite that you refer here, is it the mail sent by the DIBP asking you to lodge your visa?
> 
> Because i have my PCC on 10th April. your input would be very helpful for me
> 
> regards
> 
> Karthik.



Hi Karthik,

What is current waiting time to get PCC slot after making payment in Passport website. I know this depends on locality and also number of people applied for PCC.

But in general how many days you need to wait ??


----------



## Rokar

ggupta002 said:


> Thanks Karthik for quick reply. Appreciate that.
> 
> One more query pls - regarding my first company (where I was employed for 1 year i.e. from Oct 2005 - Oct 2006)...I will try to collect as many docs as possible, however in case I manage to get salary slips of the last 3rd party company in which I was employed for 3 mnths only (from Aug 2006 - Oct 2006) and even the salary slip would mention the date of joining as Aug 2006....will that be ok as a proof of employment or could it create an issue while case officer analyze the data ?


Hi Gupta

Is the company/ job which you have mentioned as the 3rd party company from Aug 2006 to Oct 2006 is already assessed in ur ACS letter.

Also how many years of experience do you claim for your points. If the experience in 2006 is not at all considered as part of your experience by ACS then you need not worry about it.

regards

Karthik.


----------



## chennaiguy

zameer.ise said:


> Hi Karthik, What is current waiting time to get PCC slot after making payment in Passport website. I know this depends on locality and also number of people applied for PCC. But in general how many days you need to wait ??


2 - 3 weeks for Chennai PSKs and appointment is mandatory for all chennai psks eff Dec'13


----------



## zameer.ise

chennaiguy said:


> 2 - 3 weeks for Chennai PSKs and appointment is mandatory for all chennai psks eff Dec'13


Thanks bro..

Anybody recently got their PCC in Bangalore PSK. What is waiting time to get slot in Bangalore?

I am expecting an invite in upcoming round. Is it good idea to start process of PCC ??


----------



## Kavya9

Hi,

I got invitation on 24th March and am collecting documents for Visa application. I have few queries.. 

1. Related to my first company, I have only Offer letter, increment letter and relieving letter. I don't have form 16 or bank statements. I will not be able to show any salary proofs for that period. And this period is also not considered by ACS. What will happen if I don't upload any document related to this company?

2. I lost my Form 16's of my second company. I may not be able to get the bank statements, as this company is located in a different state. Is there any alternate way to show the proofs other than Form 16 and bank statements? Can I get anything on company letter head from the HR?

Kindly advice.

Thanks & regards,
Kavya


----------



## kavith

zameer.ise said:


> Thanks bro..
> 
> Anybody recently got their PCC in Bangalore PSK. What is waiting time to get slot in Bangalore?
> 
> I am expecting an invite in upcoming round. Is it good idea to start process of PCC ??


Hi Zameer,

Even I am thinking of getting PCC before invitation. I think we can do that.

Sathiya, Any thoughts in this


----------



## roze

Is there anyone who can help me regarding Visa 190 application payment.
I do not any credit or debit card and also do not want to use any other's Card.

Is there any other Option for Payment? like demand draft etc


----------



## superm

kavith said:


> Hi Zameer,
> 
> Even I am thinking of getting PCC before invitation. I think we can do that.
> 
> Sathiya, Any thoughts in this


It is definitely good idea to start the process of PCC. As its better to have all documents uploaded before CO is assigned, that speeds up the process.
One thing you need to take care though, PCC and medical date decide the date before which you need to enter Australia to validate your PR. This is generally an year after either PCC or medical date (which ever is earlier).


----------



## superm

roze said:


> Is there anyone who can help me regarding Visa 190 application payment.
> I do not any credit or debit card and also do not want to use any other's Card.
> 
> Is there any other Option for Payment? like demand draft etc


You can only pay by card; either debit or credit.
IF you dont have anyone in Australia from whom you can take help, then you would need to get some debit or credit card and talk to financial institution to give you that much spending limit (=visa fees).


----------



## Rokar

Kavya9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got invitation on 24th March and am collecting documents for Visa application. I have few queries..
> 
> 1. Related to my first company, I have only Offer letter, increment letter and relieving letter. I don't have form 16 or bank statements. I will not be able to show any salary proofs for that period. And this period is also not considered by ACS. What will happen if I don't upload any document related to this company?
> 
> 2. I lost my Form 16's of my second company. I may not be able to get the bank statements, as this company is located in a different state. Is there any alternate way to show the proofs other than Form 16 and bank statements? Can I get anything on company letter head from the HR?
> 
> Kindly advice.
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Kavya


Hi Kavya,

First of all if the companies that you mentioned if they are part of the assessment done by ACS then you require to provide proofs , if not then it is not an issue.

For the ones which you dont have the payslips,form 16 or statements you can try to get the salary certificate from the respective companies. This will be helpful for you.
But still i would strongly adivce you to try to atleast get the bank statements for that period. You can try to approach the bank branch if possible in your locality and tell them the situation. Definitely they will try to help you in their best possible way.

regards,

Karthik


----------



## Rokar

zameer.ise said:


> Hi Karthik,
> 
> What is current waiting time to get PCC slot after making payment in Passport website. I know this depends on locality and also number of people applied for PCC.
> 
> But in general how many days you need to wait ??


Hi Zameer,

There are around 3 PSKs in chennai which has a different date of appointments. All depends on the PSK you choose and the possibility of how many people around it.

As mentioned it would take a minimum of 2 weeks for getting an appointment for the PCC.

regards

Karthik


----------



## ggupta002

Rokar said:


> Hi Gupta
> 
> Is the company/ job which you have mentioned as the 3rd party company from Aug 2006 to Oct 2006 is already assessed in ur ACS letter.
> 
> Also how many years of experience do you claim for your points. If the experience in 2006 is not at all considered as part of your experience by ACS then you need not worry about it.
> 
> regards
> 
> Karthik.


Hi Kartik,

There were three 3rd party companies and I served a total of 1 year (6 mnts + 3 mnths + 3 mnths). Now, in my assessment, I provided experience letter from all 3rd party companies and job responsibilities on parent company's letter head. Though ACS considered 1 yr experience as relevant, but in the assessment result letter, they mentioned the name of parent company.


----------



## roze

superm said:


> You can only pay by card; either debit or credit.
> IF you dont have anyone in Australia from whom you can take help, then you would need to get some debit or credit card and talk to financial institution to give you that much spending limit (=visa fees).


Thanks alot for your response.


----------



## Rokar

ggupta002 said:


> Hi Kartik,
> 
> There were three 3rd party companies and I served a total of 1 year (6 mnts + 3 mnths + 3 mnths). Now, in my assessment, I provided experience letter from all 3rd party companies and job responsibilities on parent company's letter head. Though ACS considered 1 yr experience as relevant, but in the assessment result letter, they mentioned the name of parent company.


Hi

Then in that case you can submit proof with ur parent company. 
During this period were you under the payroll of ur parent company?
If yes then you can submit the salary certificate or bank statements supporting your claim for that experience. 

Karthik


----------



## bond_bhai

I worked in a company from 2003 to 2010, but i have payslips from 2006 only. The rest, i cannot find it. I contacted my company and they expressed their inability to provide salary slips for the past 10 years! I do have Form16 and i i think i can provide Bank statements, would this be ok?


----------



## ggupta002

Rokar said:


> Hi
> 
> Then in that case you can submit proof with ur parent company.
> During this period were you under the payroll of ur parent company?
> If yes then you can submit the salary certificate or bank statements supporting your claim for that experience.
> 
> Karthik


No, I was under the payroll of 3rd party companies only for complete 1 year.


----------



## PRAFMADH

*skill assessment date*

Hello,

my skill assessment is expiring after 24 months on 24th Oct 2014. 

does the skill assessment should be valid at the time submitting EOI or lodging visa class 189?

I tried to searching for answers on immigration website and this forum too, but could not get any answers.

Thanks for your time for replying.


----------



## Santhosh.15

WC2015inOZ said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Please help me out with my question.
> 
> Regards...


Buddy,

You cannot do funds transfer, It has to be paid thru Visa/Master/Amex.

Or may anyother Card provider.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## Australia2012

Hello everyone,
My visa is expiring on 17th april. I have already lodged the EOI with 60 points under 261312 on 28 jan 2014. As the cut off on the last round was on dec 9, is it worth to wait for the next invitation round on 14th april or do u guys recommend to me to lodge the TR first??


----------



## rohit1_sharma

bond_bhai said:


> I worked in a company from 2003 to 2010, but i have payslips from 2006 only. The rest, i cannot find it. I contacted my company and they expressed their inability to provide salary slips for the past 10 years! I do have Form16 and i i think i can provide Bank statements, would this be ok?


You can provide Bank Statements and Form16 to support your case. There is no fix list of docs that are needed. If you have all other proofs than just payslips, it should not be an issue.


----------



## SemB

Shall we maintain the EOI submitted list of 2613 for up coming rounds?.

ram-----------------261312(189)------60-------------Dec 11,2013 ----------------?
mxkum10----------261313(189)-------60----------- Dec 14, 2013 -----------------?
Ragan--------------261313(189)-------60------------Dec 14, 2013------------------?
zameer.ise--------261313(189)-------60 ----------- Dec 17, 2013 ---------------- ?
SemB---------------261313(189)------60-------------Jan 10, 2014-----------------?
Saradha_J --------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014 ---------------- ?
kavith--------------261313(189) -------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014 ---------------- ?
jojopig2002-------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31,2014------------------?
anish13------------261311(189)-------60 ----------- Feb 24, 2014 ---------------- ?


----------



## Australia2012

Please add me in the list
Australia2012----------261312(189)-------60 ----------- Jan 28, 2014


----------



## Steve_SAP

Add me as well 

Please add me in the list
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ----------- Jan 31, 2014


----------



## zameer.ise

*Updated EOI list for 2613XX*



Steve_SAP said:


> Add me as well
> 
> Please add me in the list
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ----------- Jan 31, 2014



ram----------------261312(189)-------60------------Dec 11,2013 ----------------?
mxkum10------------261313(189)-------60----------- Dec 14, 2013 ---------------?
Ragan--------------261313(189)-------60------------Dec 14, 2013----------------?
zameer.ise---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 17, 2013 -------------- ?
WC2015inOZ---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 20, 2013 ---------------?
SemB---------------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 10, 2014----------------?
Saradha_J ---------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014----------------?
kavith-------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014----------------?
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014 ---------------?
anish13------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Feb 24, 2014----------------?
Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014----------------?
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ----------- Jan 31,2014----------------?


----------



## zameer.ise

*Updated EOI list for 2613XX + Sorted*



zameer.ise said:


> ram----------------261312(189)-------60------------Dec 11,2013 ----------------?
> mxkum10------------261313(189)-------60----------- Dec 14, 2013 ---------------?
> Ragan--------------261313(189)-------60------------Dec 14, 2013----------------?
> zameer.ise---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 17, 2013 -------------- ?
> WC2015inOZ---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 20, 2013 ---------------?
> SemB---------------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 10, 2014----------------?
> Saradha_J ---------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014----------------?
> kavith-------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014----------------?
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014 ---------------?
> anish13------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Feb 24, 2014----------------?
> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014----------------?
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ----------- Jan 31,2014----------------?



ram----------------261312(189)-------60------------Dec 11,2013 ----------------?
mxkum10------------261313(189)-------60----------- Dec 14, 2013 ---------------?
Ragan--------------261313(189)-------60------------Dec 14, 2013----------------?
zameer.ise---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 17, 2013 -------------- ?
WC2015inOZ---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 20, 2013 ---------------?
SemB---------------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 10, 2014----------------?
Saradha_J ---------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014----------------?
kavith-------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014----------------?
anish13------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Feb 24, 2014----------------?
Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014----------------?
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014----------------?
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014 ---------------?


----------



## zameer.ise

*Pcc*



zameer.ise said:


> ram----------------261312(189)-------60------------Dec 11,2013 ----------------?
> mxkum10------------261313(189)-------60----------- Dec 14, 2013 ---------------?
> Ragan--------------261313(189)-------60------------Dec 14, 2013----------------?
> zameer.ise---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 17, 2013 -------------- ?
> WC2015inOZ---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 20, 2013 ---------------?
> SemB---------------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 10, 2014----------------?
> Saradha_J ---------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014----------------?
> kavith-------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014----------------?
> anish13------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Feb 24, 2014----------------?
> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014----------------?
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014----------------?
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014 ---------------?





kavith said:


> Hi Zameer,
> 
> Even I am thinking of getting PCC before invitation. I think we can do that.
> 
> Sathiya, Any thoughts in this



Hi Kavith and All,

In PCC application form, I am unable to list INDIA in the field "Country for which PCC is required" .
I need to have my PCC from INDIA. The online application also has same behavior

Am I missing anything here ? Please advice 


Thanks,
zameer.ise


----------



## ind2

tyjupi said:


> I am 32 years old and turn 33 mid of this July: 30 point for now
> 
> I have my ACS result back and have 6 year 8 months certified for 261313: 10 points.
> 
> Bechelor of computer science : 15 points
> 
> Total: 55 points.
> 
> I have taken IELTS 5 times and score 6.5 for writing component for every attempt.
> 
> - Should I try to get ACS to certified for other career code like System Analyst?
> 
> - Is there any option do I have for 190?
> 
> - I have some distanced relative in Sydney, can I apply for 489?
> 
> This process is really draining me. Pls help.
> 
> Thank you.


first things first, I recommend to stop worrying about other aspects, clearing your IELTS is must, most of the state sponsorship also demand a 7 in all bands.. so clear ielts apply for visa.. no shortcuts there buddy.. 
hope this helps.


----------



## ind2

PRAFMADH said:


> Hello,
> 
> my skill assessment is expiring after 24 months on 24th Oct 2014.
> 
> does the skill assessment should be valid at the time submitting EOI or lodging visa class 189?
> 
> I tried to searching for answers on immigration website and this forum too, but could not get any answers.
> 
> Thanks for your time for replying.


if you do not want to change anything, I think you can get it reissued in a weeks time, there is a way, I am not sure of, read someone had done it earlier.


----------



## ind2

Australia2012 said:


> Hello everyone,
> My visa is expiring on 17th april. I have already lodged the EOI with 60 points under 261312 on 28 jan 2014. As the cut off on the last round was on dec 9, is it worth to wait for the next invitation round on 14th april or do u guys recommend to me to lodge the TR first??


can you explore bridging VISA, If you can wait, I recommentd to wait as surely you will get an invite in next round.


----------



## bond_bhai

zameer.ise said:


> Hi Kavith and All,
> 
> In PCC application form, I am unable to list INDIA in the field "Country for which PCC is required" .
> I need to have my PCC from INDIA. The online application also has same behavior
> 
> Am I missing anything here ? Please advice
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> zameer.ise


Its asking for "which country you need the PCC to be submitted to". So choose Australia.


----------



## ind2

ram----------------261312(189)-------60------------Dec 11,2013 ----------------?
mxkum10------------261313(189)-------60----------- Dec 14, 2013 ---------------?
Ragan--------------261313(189)-------60------------Dec 14, 2013----------------?
zameer.ise---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 17, 2013 -------------- ?
WC2015inOZ---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 20, 2013 ---------------?
SemB---------------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 10, 2014----------------?
Saradha_J ---------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014----------------?
kavith-------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014----------------?
anish13------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Feb 24, 2014----------------?
Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014----------------?
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014----------------?
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014 ---------------?
ind2----------------261311(189)-------60------------Apr 4, 2014-----------------?


----------



## susamuel

hello people, I submitted my EOI for 489 on 04/04/14. My occupation is Accountant (general). I have 65 points breakdown as follows:

Age 24 25pts
Ielts 10pts
Degree 15pts
Aus degree 5pts
Family Sponsor 10pts

I know 489 family sponsor is reaching its quotas. So I'm just wondering if any one know how long Im looking to wait for the invitation? As my current 485 visa is expiring on 21/7/14, do i have to leave australia if i don't get the invitation before that? Or is there a way I can extend my visa or get a new visa?


----------



## ozpr

Please add me to the list
ozpr------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Jan 14, 2014----------------?


----------



## ozpr

Hi Expats,

I have lodged my EOI on 14-Jan-2014 with 60 points under 261311 and expecting an invite in the next round(14-apr-2014).

Point breakdown for my application are
Age - 30
Degree - 15
IELTS - 10
Skilled partner - 5(My husband got ACS letter and got his IELTS results, which we have mentioned in EOI application).

Questions
1) To claim points for my Age, I don’t have a birth certificate.
Will my passport work as age proof ?

2) I have observed that there is a limit on documents upload. Do we need to consolidate all the degree mark sheets/Transcripts/Provisional certificated in to one pdf document ?

3) Since we are claiming 5 points under skilled partner migration, I will be submitting ACS and IELTS results of my husband as well.
Do I need to submit education documents of my husband as well ?

4) My husband and I have work experience of 3+ and 5+ years respectively. However as ACS has not considered the initial 3 years of experience, we are not claiming points for work experience. 

Should we both still submit our work experience related documents like payslips, form 16, experience letters etc. ?

Can someone help me if I need to submit any other documents while visa lodging ?

Thanks
ozpr


----------



## Rokar

ozpr said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI on 14-Jan-2014 with 60 points under 261311 and expecting an invite in the next round(14-apr-2014).
> 
> Point breakdown for my application are
> Age - 30
> Degree - 15
> IELTS - 10
> Skilled partner - 5(My husband got ACS letter and got his IELTS results, which we have mentioned in EOI application).
> 
> Questions
> 1) To claim points for my Age, I don’t have a birth certificate.
> Will my passport work as age proof ?
> 
> 2) I have observed that there is a limit on documents upload. Do we need to consolidate all the degree mark sheets/Transcripts/Provisional certificated in to one pdf document ?
> 
> 3) Since we are claiming 5 points under skilled partner migration, I will be submitting ACS and IELTS results of my husband as well.
> Do I need to submit education documents of my husband as well ?
> 
> 4) My husband and I have work experience of 3+ and 5+ years respectively. However as ACS has not considered the initial 3 years of experience, we are not claiming points for work experience.
> 
> Should we both still submit our work experience related documents like payslips, form 16, experience letters etc. ?
> 
> Can someone help me if I need to submit any other documents while visa lodging ?
> 
> Thanks
> ozpr


Hi

Please find the response inline
Questions
1) To claim points for my Age, I don’t have a birth certificate.
Will my passport work as age proof ?

*YES , you can use the passport as proof. You can also use the Secondary certificate and any other govt. issued document as proof of age.*

2) I have observed that there is a limit on documents upload. Do we need to consolidate all the degree mark sheets/Transcripts/Provisional certificated in to one pdf document ?

*Supporting document for every part should be exceeding 5MB. My suggestion would be you can consolidate all your educational certificates as one doc. Similarly for the work related you consolidate as per your way but ensure that each doc is not exceeding 5 MB and then you can upload them accordingly.*

3) Since we are claiming 5 points under skilled partner migration, I will be submitting ACS and IELTS results of my husband as well.
Do I need to submit education documents of my husband as well ?

*Its better you submit the educational details of your partner, the reason is because when you filled the application for loding your visa , you will be giving the educational details of your partner too. So its better you upload them too.
*
4) My husband and I have work experience of 3+ and 5+ years respectively. However as ACS has not considered the initial 3 years of experience, we are not claiming points for work experience. Should we both still submit our work experience related documents like payslips, form 16, experience letters etc. ?

*If you have not marked the work experience details as not relevant in the visa application then it is "not mandatory" that you need to provide the details of those work experience. But then providing those details will be of no harm. Instead it will be only of use for you and your partner, that you also show some supporting documents relevant to the work experience that you have mentioned. My recommendation would be , that if you can get the documents for your work experience then you can submit them too.
*

Hope your queries are addressed

regards

Karthik


----------



## zameer.ise

ind2 said:


> ram----------------261312(189)-------60------------Dec 11,2013 ----------------?
> mxkum10------------261313(189)-------60----------- Dec 14, 2013 ---------------?
> Ragan--------------261313(189)-------60------------Dec 14, 2013----------------?
> zameer.ise---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 17, 2013 -------------- ?
> WC2015inOZ---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 20, 2013 ---------------?
> SemB---------------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 10, 2014----------------?
> Saradha_J ---------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014----------------?
> kavith-------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014----------------?
> anish13------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Feb 24, 2014----------------?
> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014----------------?
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014----------------?
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014 ---------------?
> ind2----------------261311(189)-------60------------Apr 4, 2014-----------------?



Added ozpr

ram----------------261312(189)-------60------------Dec 11,2013 ----------------?
mxkum10------------261313(189)-------60----------- Dec 14, 2013 ---------------?
Ragan--------------261313(189)-------60------------Dec 14, 2013----------------?
zameer.ise---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 17, 2013 -------------- ?
WC2015inOZ---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 20, 2013 ---------------?
SemB---------------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 10, 2014----------------?
ozpr---------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Jan 14, 2014----------------?
Saradha_J ---------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014----------------?
kavith-------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014----------------?
anish13------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Feb 24, 2014----------------?
Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014----------------?
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014----------------?
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014 ---------------?
ind2---------------261311(189)-------60-------------Apr 4, 2014-----------------?


----------



## zameer.ise

bond_bhai said:


> Its asking for "which country you need the PCC to be submitted to". So choose Australia.


Thanks for clarifcation bond_bhai.

it was my misinterpretation


----------



## ozpr

Thanks Karthik for your reply.

Since we are claiming for skilled partner migration, Marriage certificate will be enough to prove our relationship or do i need to submit any other documents ?
Please help.




Rokar said:


> Hi
> 
> Please find the response inline
> Questions
> 1) To claim points for my Age, I don’t have a birth certificate.
> Will my passport work as age proof ?
> 
> *YES , you can use the passport as proof. You can also use the Secondary certificate and any other govt. issued document as proof of age.*
> 
> 2) I have observed that there is a limit on documents upload. Do we need to consolidate all the degree mark sheets/Transcripts/Provisional certificated in to one pdf document ?
> 
> *Supporting document for every part should be exceeding 5MB. My suggestion would be you can consolidate all your educational certificates as one doc. Similarly for the work related you consolidate as per your way but ensure that each doc is not exceeding 5 MB and then you can upload them accordingly.*
> 
> 3) Since we are claiming 5 points under skilled partner migration, I will be submitting ACS and IELTS results of my husband as well.
> Do I need to submit education documents of my husband as well ?
> 
> *Its better you submit the educational details of your partner, the reason is because when you filled the application for loding your visa , you will be giving the educational details of your partner too. So its better you upload them too.
> *
> 4) My husband and I have work experience of 3+ and 5+ years respectively. However as ACS has not considered the initial 3 years of experience, we are not claiming points for work experience. Should we both still submit our work experience related documents like payslips, form 16, experience letters etc. ?
> 
> *If you have not marked the work experience details as not relevant in the visa application then it is "not mandatory" that you need to provide the details of those work experience. But then providing those details will be of no harm. Instead it will be only of use for you and your partner, that you also show some supporting documents relevant to the work experience that you have mentioned. My recommendation would be , that if you can get the documents for your work experience then you can submit them too.
> *
> 
> Hope your queries are addressed
> 
> regards
> 
> Karthik


----------



## Rokar

ozpr said:


> Thanks Karthik for your reply.
> 
> Since we are claiming for skilled partner migration, Marriage certificate will be enough to prove our relationship or do i need to submit any other documents ?
> Please help.


Yes, Marriage certificate is enough. You can also provide the passport copy if you have your spouse name added in your passport.

regards

Karthik


----------



## ggupta002

ggupta002 said:


> No, I was under the payroll of 3rd party companies only for complete 1 year.



Hi Kartik,

Please advise whether should I give my salary slip for one of the 3rd party company ? As I have the joining n leaving letters from all 3rd party companies, so I think it should not create any problem. I will check with bank if they can provide me statements for that period, but I am not sure if they can provide, as my bank account was closed back in 2006.


----------



## zameer.ise

Hi Friends,

I want to process my PCC and a query on this regard.

Recently I got married and claiming points from my spouse so need PCC for her as well. 
My concern is, Even though we are in same city still not staying together (Searching for better place to settle down).

Will this create any issue for mine/her PCC. Please advice


----------



## arjunsydney

Please add me also in the list

arjunsydney------------261311(189)-------65 -----------Apr 4, 2014----------------?


----------



## bravehart

karnavidyut said:


> I think you should try to attach multiple proofs where possible as they may ask for more evidence...
> Attach the passport copy for now but try to get something else arranged in the meanwhile and attach it later


Thanks, I also have her PAN card as well which has the DOB. Will attach that as well.


----------



## oz dude

Hey guyz,

Any idea does cutt off point (visa date of effect) point change individually for each occupation if so where can I find it in the DIBP.

Thanks for ur help in advance


----------



## zameer.ise

arjunsydney said:


> Please add me also in the list
> 
> arjunsydney------------261311(189)-------65 -----------Apr 4, 2014----------------?


Updated List
=========

arjunsydney--------261311(189)-------65 -----------Apr 4, 2014----------------?
ram----------------261312(189)-------60------------Dec 11,2013 ----------------?
mxkum10------------261313(189)-------60----------- Dec 14, 2013 ---------------?
Ragan--------------261313(189)-------60------------Dec 14, 2013----------------?
zameer.ise---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 17, 2013 -------------- ?
WC2015inOZ---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 20, 2013 ---------------?
SemB---------------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 10, 2014----------------?
ozpr---------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Jan 14, 2014----------------?
Saradha_J ---------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014----------------?
kavith-------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014----------------?
anish13------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Feb 24, 2014----------------?
Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014----------------?
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014----------------?
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014 ---------------?
ind2---------------261311(189)-------60-------------Apr 4, 2014-----------------?


----------



## monte1

*EOI submitted 7th April 2014*

Hi,

I submitted my EOI for 233211 with 65 points on 7th April 2014.

Really curious to know when should I expect to get an invite.

I would appreciate if somebody can throw a light.


----------



## jaideepf1407

oz dude said:


> Hey guyz, Any idea does cutt off point (visa date of effect) point change individually for each occupation if so where can I find it in the DIBP. Thanks for ur help in advance


Besides the 6 golden occupations ...don't think there's any ..only occupations celing

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## poohbear

zameer.ise said:


> Updated List
> =========
> 
> arjunsydney--------261311(189)-------65 -----------Apr 4, 2014----------------?
> ram----------------261312(189)-------60------------Dec 11,2013 ----------------?
> mxkum10------------261313(189)-------60----------- Dec 14, 2013 ---------------?
> Ragan--------------261313(189)-------60------------Dec 14, 2013----------------?
> zameer.ise---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 17, 2013 -------------- ?
> WC2015inOZ---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 20, 2013 ---------------?
> SemB---------------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 10, 2014----------------?
> ozpr---------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Jan 14, 2014----------------?
> Saradha_J ---------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014----------------?
> kavith-------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014----------------?
> anish13------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Feb 24, 2014----------------?
> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014----------------?
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014----------------?
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014 ---------------?
> ind2---------------261311(189)-------60-------------Apr 4, 2014-----------------?


Please add me too

Poohbear 261313 (189) 65 Apr 2,2014


----------



## smartamrit

zameer.ise said:


> Updated List
> =========
> 
> arjunsydney--------261311(189)-------65 -----------Apr 4, 2014----------------?
> ram----------------261312(189)-------60------------Dec 11,2013 ----------------?
> mxkum10------------261313(189)-------60----------- Dec 14, 2013 ---------------?
> Ragan--------------261313(189)-------60------------Dec 14, 2013----------------?
> zameer.ise---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 17, 2013 -------------- ?
> WC2015inOZ---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 20, 2013 ---------------?
> SemB---------------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 10, 2014----------------?
> ozpr---------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Jan 14, 2014----------------?
> Saradha_J ---------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014----------------?
> kavith-------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014----------------?
> anish13------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Feb 24, 2014----------------?
> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014----------------?
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014----------------?
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014 ---------------?
> ind2---------------261311(189)-------60-------------Apr 4, 2014-----------------?


Add me eoi submitted on 23 December 2013 with 60 points for 261313. Hope to get invite this round.


----------



## zameer.ise

smartamrit said:


> Add me eoi submitted on 23 December 2013 with 60 points for 261313. Hope to get invite this round.


Updated list
========

Poohbear---------- 261313(189)------ 65 -----------Apr 2,2014 -----------------?
arjunsydney--------261311(189)-------65 -----------Apr 4, 2014-----------------?
ram-------------- --261312(189)-------60------------Dec 11,2013 ----------------?
mxkum10------------261313(189)-------60----------- Dec 14, 2013 ---------------?
Ragan--------------261313(189)-------60------------Dec 14, 2013----------------?
zameer.ise---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 17, 2013 -------------- ?
WC2015inOZ---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 20, 2013 ---------------?
smartamrit---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 23, 2013 ---------------?
SemB---------------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 10, 2014----------------?
ozpr---------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Jan 14, 2014----------------?
Saradha_J ---------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014----------------?
kavith-------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014----------------?
anish13------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Feb 24, 2014----------------?
Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014----------------?
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014----------------?
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014 ---------------?
ind2---------------261311(189)-------60-------------Apr 4, 2014----------------?


----------



## sas119

Please add me in too

sas119---------------261313(189)-------60-------------March 8, 2014----------------?

Any chances I might be invited in April rounds ?


----------



## superm

monte1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for 233211 with 65 points on 7th April 2014.
> 
> Really curious to know when should I expect to get an invite.
> 
> I would appreciate if somebody can throw a light.


I believe with 65 points - people are immediately getting invites..


----------



## poohbear

superm said:


> I believe with 65 points - people are immediately getting invites..


I was hoping for that too, but unsuccessful yet.


----------



## greeniearun

Hi all  I already had this question on another thread and lvonline was kind to answer me... But I would like to have a definite answer so posting it here again for larger audience...

Let's say I did my PCC on April 1 '14 and my dependent on Jan 1 '14. If we both get the grant will it be independently depend upon each of our PCC date ? Like I should enter by April '15 and she by Jan '15. And is there any way I can postpone that one year to 1.1 years like that

Thanks


----------



## smartamrit

Hi All, 
All the best for upcoming invitation round. 

I have very small doubt. I completed by Bachelor of Information Technology in Australia. Studied one and half year in ***** and two years in **** University.

When filling I mentioned only the second university as I got graduation from the second university. 

Do we need to mention the first university as well in the qualification as I used the credit point to continue my studies in second university.

Please clear my doubt.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

greeniearun said:


> Hi all  I already had this question on another thread and lvonline was kind to answer me... But I would like to have a definite answer so posting it here again for larger audience...
> 
> Let's say I did my PCC on April 1 '14 and my dependent on Jan 1 '14. If we both get the grant will it be independently depend upon each of our PCC date ? Like I should enter by April '15 and she by Jan '15. And is there any way I can postpone that one year to 1.1 years like that
> 
> Thanks


The date of first entry should be within 1 year of PCC/Medical whichever is earlier. The primary applicant needs to enter first and then only the Dependent can enter which means even if you travel together, the primary applicant should be first in line to get the passport scanned and then the dependents. in your case, you will have to enter before the expiry of the PCC of your spouse as it will expire before you.


----------



## snehaaus

rohit1_sharma said:


> The date of first entry should be within 1 year of PCC/Medical whichever is earlier. The primary applicant needs to enter first and then only the Dependent can enter which means even if you travel together, the primary applicant should be first in line to get the passport scanned and then the dependents. in your case, you will have to enter before the expiry of the PCC of your spouse as it will expire before you.


hi ...
The info on date of entry is correct above... ie. 1 yr from meds or pcc... whichever comes first. .. but for entry... any one with the visa can enter.... regardless if being the primary applicant ir depending applicants. .. I was the primary in my case. .. but I haven't entered yet. .. n my hubby went all alone n is in oz right now... I had this clarified with my co as well... 

Sneha


----------



## snehaaus

oh and by the way. .. postponing entry dates are very very very difficult. .... Next to impossible from what I know.


----------



## chuminh

anyone know whom is the last one had been invited under 2611 with 60 point? I just want to know how much is the backlog of 60 pointers with 2611. really stressed out of waiting this invitation. seem hopeless


----------



## lv1982

*EOI - Invite Process*

Hey Guys,

I just submitted my EOI today. Since it doesn't really ask for one's email address during this process, if I do get an invite how would i find out?

As in do i have to keep checking the status by logging into Skill Select?

Would appreciate your answers.

Thanks 

P.S.
Please add me in too

lv1982---------------261312(189)-------60-------------April 10, 2014


----------



## rohit1_sharma

You will get an email for Invite.


----------



## Giri vishnu

But you can only file EOI if your occupation is there in the list, correct?


----------



## superm

lv1982 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just submitted my EOI today. Since it doesn't really ask for one's email address during this process, if I do get an invite how would i find out?
> 
> As in do i have to keep checking the status by logging into Skill Select?
> 
> Would appreciate your answers.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> P.S.
> Please add me in too
> 
> lv1982---------------261312(189)-------60-------------April 10, 2014


it asks for the email.. you shud get invite in email too.. and if you want to check then you just need to check like 5-10 min after the time of invitation.


----------



## pappu123

chuminh said:


> anyone know whom is the last one had been invited under 2611 with 60 point? I just want to know how much is the backlog of 60 pointers with 2611. really stressed out of waiting this invitation. seem hopeless


Hi, 

I really see that for this code 60 pointer invitation will not be done. As there are still 65 pointers backlog. For 60 pointer only option is state sponsorship. If in July they will increase the quota in this group then there may be some possibilities.


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

chuminh said:


> anyone know whom is the last one had been invited under 2611 with 60 point? I just want to know how much is the backlog of 60 pointers with 2611. really stressed out of waiting this invitation. seem hopeless


Hi Chuminh,

I think last invite for 2611xx for 60pts was till 26th May 2013.

Regards,
Kiran


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Just for the info, The SkillSelect System will be down on 12th April. The message of SkillSelect Website is given below:

*Planned system maintenance

Saturday 12 April 2014

Planned system outage on Saturday 12 April 2014, from 9 am to 5 pm AEST (GMT + 10).

SkillSelect clients will not be able to commence a visa application during the planned outage.

If you receive a 'Server 500' error message during this time, try again after 5 pm AEST (GMT + 10).*

For more dtails go SkillSelect Page: SkillSelect â€“ SkillSelect


----------



## smartamrit

Hi,

When filling EOI under qualification, what should i select if I have Bachelor of Information Technology.

> Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology ..or
> Bachelor Degree (Other)

Please someone clarify..


----------



## mainak

smartamrit said:


> Hi,
> 
> When filling EOI under qualification, what should i select if I have Bachelor of Information Technology.
> 
> > Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology ..or
> > Bachelor Degree (Other)
> 
> Please someone clarify..


Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology


----------



## venu.koyyada

ICT BUSINESS ANALYST PROFILE

Hi Folks,

As you are aware that I am applying for Vic SS and my skill set is ICT Business Analyst. I am standing at 55 points and want to make sure my resume to be on par with Australian standards to enhance the chance of getting invitation.

Well, I sincerely request you to kindly share inputs for preparing a good resume and especially guys who are BA and applied for SS, kindly share your resume.

It's been a long journey for me and want to hit the bulls eye this time.

Thanks 
Venu
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## smartamrit

mainak said:


> Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology


Thank you


----------



## 469466

Hi Guys...

I had submitted my EOI with my total yrs of experience but was just reading a post which said that we need to mention the experience accessed by ACS only... can someone advise on this plz..

Regards,
Asha


----------



## smartamrit

aadarsh25 said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> I had submitted my EOI with my total yrs of experience but was just reading a post which said that we need to mention the experience accessed by ACS only... can someone advise on this plz..
> 
> Regards,
> Asha


Yes you need to claim experience based on ACS. Only the ACS defined years will be valid to claim points.


----------



## AusExpat217

*I've Received Invitation !!*

Hi guys,

I applied for EOI in November 22, 2013. I got my invite on March 23rd, 2014.

Following are my details if you are interested.

Nationality: Indian
Visa Subclass: Skilled Independent Visa (189)
Nominated occupation: Developer Programmer
Stream:Skilled Independent
Indicative Points test score: 60
A visa application can be made on or before: 23 May 2014

I have yet to apply for VISA. I am gathering all my documents now.

Quick question though, after i apply for VISA, how long does it usually take before i can buy my flight ticket ? assuming everything goes smoothly ?

Another question: Should i start applying for PCC/Medicals immediately ? I am taking the help of consultancy but i would like to take your input as well. 

Thanks !


----------



## bond_bhai

AusExpat217 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied for EOI in November 22, 2013. I got my invite on March 23rd, 2014.
> 
> Following are my details if you are interested.
> 
> Nationality: Indian
> Visa Subclass: Skilled Independent Visa (189)
> Nominated occupation: Developer Programmer
> Stream:Skilled Independent
> Indicative Points test score: 60
> A visa application can be made on or before: 23 May 2014
> 
> I have yet to apply for VISA. I am gathering all my documents now.
> 
> Quick question though, after i apply for VISA, how long does it usually take before i can buy my flight ticket ? assuming everything goes smoothly ?
> 
> Another question: Should i start applying for PCC/Medicals immediately ? I am taking the help of consultancy but i would like to take your input as well.
> 
> Thanks !


Congrats!
It depends on when your CO will get allocated to your case. CO assignment might happen as soon as a week to 7weeks. People advise you to upload all the docs including Meds and PCC so that your application is processed faster and there will be no delays once the CO is assigned.


----------



## ozpr

*EOI - 189 Partner migration*

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI for 189 and expecting an invite in the next round.
Following are the split of points:-
Age- 30
Degree -15
IELTS -10
Skilled partner - 5

Since I am including my partner in this application, i will be submitting our marriage certificate as proof of our relationship.

Do I also need to submit Form 888 ? Also, any other documents that I need to submit ?

Thanks
ozpr


----------



## zameer.ise

ozpr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 189 and expecting an invite in the next round.
> Following are the split of points:-
> Age- 30
> Degree -15
> IELTS -10
> Skilled partner - 5
> 
> Since I am including my partner in this application, i will be submitting our marriage certificate as proof of our relationship.
> 
> Do I also need to submit Form 888 ? Also, any other documents that I need to submit ?
> 
> Thanks
> ozpr


Hi OzPr,

I am also in same situation. As per my Consultant, Marriage certificate is sufficient for proof of marriage. Also, many people shared same information in this forum.

All The Best !


----------



## bond_bhai

ozpr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 189 and expecting an invite in the next round.
> Following are the split of points:-
> Age- 30
> Degree -15
> IELTS -10
> Skilled partner - 5
> 
> Since I am including my partner in this application, i will be submitting our marriage certificate as proof of our relationship.
> 
> Do I also need to submit Form 888 ? Also, any other documents that I need to submit ?
> 
> Thanks
> ozpr


Marriage certificate should work. I don't think you can do a 888.

Form 888 must be completed by a person who:
• knows the visa applicant and their partner or fiancé(e) and the history of their relationship;
• is at least 18 years of age; and
• is an Australian citizen or Australian permanent resident.

If you are not an Australian citizen or permanent resident and you reside outside Australia, your statement cannot be considered a statutory declaration under Australian law.


----------



## ozpr

I know a friend who resides in Australia and is a PR holder. He can fill form 888 for me.
Do you think It will add some weightage to the application ? 



bond_bhai said:


> Marriage certificate should work. I don't think you can do a 888.
> 
> Form 888 must be completed by a person who:
> • knows the visa applicant and their partner or fiancé(e) and the history of their relationship;
> • is at least 18 years of age; and
> • is an Australian citizen or Australian permanent resident.
> 
> If you are not an Australian citizen or permanent resident and you reside outside Australia, your statement cannot be considered a statutory declaration under Australian law.


----------



## suni_sha11

Anyone got invite for April 14th? Eagerly waiting for news...!


----------



## bond_bhai

suni_sha11 said:


> Anyone got invite for April 14th? Eagerly waiting for news...!


Its not April 14th yet.


----------



## zameer.ise

suni_sha11 said:


> Anyone got invite for April 14th? Eagerly waiting for news...!


For April 14th invitation round we need to wait for 2 more days buddy .


----------



## bond_bhai

My degree Certificate has a date as "January 2004", where as i completed my degree in July 2003 itself. What should i enter the duration as in the EOI? I started working from Oct2003. I also have Provisional Degree certificate with me.


----------



## Pame

bond_bhai said:


> My degree Certificate has a date as "January 2004", where as i completed my degree in July 2003 itself. What should i enter the duration as in the EOI? I started working from Oct2003. I also have Provisional Degree certificate with me.


Its advisable to enter the date on provisional degree certificate, as I believe its issued as soon as you pass the degree and is a valid proof. Original degree certificate is issued in a later date (most of which have original month of passing degree) which u can explain if CO needs clarification about ur overlapping dates of education and employment. 

Best of luck


----------



## ind2

hi all, best of luck for Apil 14th Round, May God bless all, A small request to who all get invite please do mention the ANZSCO code and date of EOI submission, with your message, it will just help us more.


----------



## pan_bishnoi

Hi All,

Best of luck for 14th april round. Please share once you get invitation for us to know cut off date for 60 points.

Pankaj,

Subclass 189: 60 points | Software Engineer 261313 | IELTS: 6.5 | EOI: 10 Mar'14 | Invitation: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nsri

My husband got invitation for subclass 189........now he has to apply for his visa......
Can I approach a consultancy or launch a visa on our own.....can anybody give an idea about the documents needed for visa application.


----------



## ind2

nsri said:


> My husband got invitation for subclass 189........now he has to apply for his visa......
> Can I approach a consultancy or launch a visa on our own.....can anybody give an idea about the documents needed for visa application.



Hi

Once you get the invite. You can follow the steps which was detailed by Sathiya who is one of the senior expat.

1. Click on Apply Visa button in your EOI and create an Immi Account\

2. Fill in the 17 pages by providing all the details of yours and your dependents etc and finally submit your application by paying the fees. Unless you complete the payment, the application is not considered as submitted.

3. Get all your documents ready and attested by notary for uploading it into your immi account. The more the documents as proof , faster the process for the grant.

4. Get you medical done in the prescribed Apollo hostipal in your city / region. For elders Form 26 and Form 160 required. For kids just form 26 and only the urine sample to provided with general test done by physician.

5. The results of the medical will be directly sent to the DIBP by the hospital and you need not worry about it.

6. Make an appointment with the passport seva centre in your region and get the PCC done. 

7. Upload the PCC document and also Form 80 filled , signed and scanned copy as it is also part of the character assessment document proof.

8. Once all the documents uploaded supporting your age, language, education, marriage, medical, job , character , travel ,etc.. you have to wait and check for the status of the document uploaded moved to "Received".

9. Wait for the CO to be assigned, once done you will receive a correspondence from them if they require any further proofs / documents.

10. Once all done and dusted, you will get the grant letter from DIBP. 

Hope beyond this you dont require what to be done


----------



## nsri

Is it better to approach a consultant for my documentation work....


----------



## ajaymannat

ind2 said:


> Hi
> 
> Once you get the invite. You can follow the steps which was detailed by Sathiya who is one of the senior expat.
> 
> 1. Click on Apply Visa button in your EOI and create an Immi Account\
> 
> 2. Fill in the 17 pages by providing all the details of yours and your dependents etc and finally submit your application by paying the fees. Unless you complete the payment, the application is not considered as submitted.
> 
> 3. Get all your documents ready and attested by notary for uploading it into your immi account. The more the documents as proof , faster the process for the grant.
> 
> 4. Get you medical done in the prescribed Apollo hostipal in your city / region. For elders Form 26 and Form 160 required. For kids just form 26 and only the urine sample to provided with general test done by physician.
> 
> 5. The results of the medical will be directly sent to the DIBP by the hospital and you need not worry about it.
> 
> 6. Make an appointment with the passport seva centre in your region and get the PCC done.
> 
> 7. Upload the PCC document and also Form 80 filled , signed and scanned copy as it is also part of the character assessment document proof.
> 
> 8. Once all the documents uploaded supporting your age, language, education, marriage, medical, job , character , travel ,etc.. you have to wait and check for the status of the document uploaded moved to "Received".
> 
> 9. Wait for the CO to be assigned, once done you will receive a correspondence from them if they require any further proofs / documents.
> 
> 10. Once all done and dusted, you will get the grant letter from DIBP.
> 
> Hope beyond this you dont require what to be done


Appreciate such a valuable information.


----------



## nsri

Thanks a lot for ur info


----------



## nsri

Did u approach any consultancy for lodging ur visa......


----------



## sas119

All,

Wish you good luck for Monday, 14th April. Hope most of the people waiting now will receive invitations and you make it to the 1200 for 14th April . I am fancying my chances. What do you all think ? 261313 with 60 points EOI on 8th March 2014 for 189. Slim chances for an invite on Monday ?


----------



## pan_bishnoi

Hi,

I think march 1st week 2613 candidates with 60 points should get invite by 28th april or may second week. 

Regards,
Pankaj

Subclass 189: 60 points | Software Engineer 261313 | IELTS: 6.5 | EOI: 10 Mar'14 | Invitation:


----------



## zameer.ise

sas119 said:


> All,
> 
> Wish you good luck for Monday, 14th April. Hope most of the people waiting now will receive invitations and you make it to the 1200 for 14th April . I am fancying my chances. What do you all think ? 261313 with 60 points EOI on 8th March 2014 for 189. Slim chances for an invite on Monday ?


I feel this round clears invitations till Mid-Feb. It's completely my guess without any logic behind it... Anyway ALL THE BEST to everybody


----------



## rohit1_sharma

All the best for the upcoming invitation round. Just remember that the invitation go out midnight Australia time. So people living in India or towards West should get the invites on 13 April evening. That's what happened with me.


----------



## zameer.ise

*EOI list for April 14th round*



rohit1_sharma said:


> All the best for the upcoming invitation round. Just remember that the invitation go out midnight Australia time. So people living in India or towards West should get the invites on 13 April evening. That's what happened with me.


Poohbear---------- 261313(189)------ 65 -----------Apr 2,2014 -----------------?
arjunsydney--------261311(189)-------65 -----------Apr 4, 2014-----------------?
ram----------------261312(189)-------60------------Dec 11,2013 ----------------?
mxkum10------------261313(189)-------60----------- Dec 14, 2013 ---------------?
Ragan--------------261313(189)-------60------------Dec 14, 2013----------------?
zameer.ise---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 17, 2013 -------------- ?
WC2015inOZ---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 20, 2013 ---------------?
smartamrit---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 23, 2013 ---------------?
SemB---------------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 10, 2014----------------?
ozpr---------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Jan 14, 2014----------------?
Saradha_J ---------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014----------------?
kavith-------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014----------------?
anish13------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Feb 24, 2014----------------?
Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014----------------?
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014----------------?
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014 ---------------?
sas119-------------261313(189)-------60-------------March 8, 2014--------------?
ind2---------------261311(189)-------60-------------Apr 4, 2014----------------?
lv1982-------------261312(189)-------60-------------April 10, 2014-------------?


All The Best Everybody :clap2:


----------



## greeniearun

nsri said:


> Did u approach any consultancy for lodging ur visa......


NSRI, this is been highlighted many times here in the forum.... Pls don't blow your money on these consultants.. You read the forum for a week and you'd know more than those scammers...

But however I would advice you to take caution and fill information carefully... Even a small thing you miss or an incorrect date would result in a refusal...


----------



## kyoizanag

zameer.ise said:


> Poohbear---------- 261313(189)------ 65 -----------Apr 2,2014 -----------------?
> arjunsydney--------261311(189)-------65 -----------Apr 4, 2014-----------------?
> ram----------------261312(189)-------60------------Dec 11,2013 ----------------?
> mxkum10------------261313(189)-------60----------- Dec 14, 2013 ---------------?
> Ragan--------------261313(189)-------60------------Dec 14, 2013----------------?
> zameer.ise---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 17, 2013 -------------- ?
> WC2015inOZ---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 20, 2013 ---------------?
> smartamrit---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 23, 2013 ---------------?
> SemB---------------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 10, 2014----------------?
> ozpr---------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Jan 14, 2014----------------?
> Saradha_J ---------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014----------------?
> kavith-------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014----------------?
> anish13------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Feb 24, 2014----------------?
> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014----------------?
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014----------------?
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014 ---------------?
> sas119-------------261313(189)-------60-------------March 8, 2014--------------?
> ind2---------------261311(189)-------60-------------Apr 4, 2014----------------?
> lv1982-------------261312(189)-------60-------------April 10, 2014-------------?
> 
> 
> All The Best Everybody :clap2:


Hi, I see plenty 261313, any idea how will they allocate the invitations among the three 2613 category occupations. Or they treat 2613 as a whole?


----------



## HMalhotra

Hey All,

This is my first post in this particular forum. I submitted my EOI 3 days back i.e. on April 9, 2014 with 60 points. Add me in.

All the best to all..!


----------



## nkrana

Hi,

Is there any specific size and no of pages we can upload in our application and Do we need to notarize each and every page of particular document.

Regrads


----------



## anish13

HMalhotra said:


> Hey All,
> 
> This is my first post in this particular forum. I submitted my EOI 3 days back i.e. on April 9, 2014 with 60 points. Add me in.
> 
> All the best to all..!


Updated the list

Poohbear---------- 261313(189)------ 65 -----------Apr 2,2014 -----------------?
arjunsydney--------261311(189)-------65 -----------Apr 4, 2014-----------------?
ram----------------261312(189)-------60------------Dec 11,2013 ----------------?
mxkum10------------261313(189)-------60----------- Dec 14, 2013 ---------------?
Ragan--------------261313(189)-------60------------Dec 14, 2013----------------?
zameer.ise---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 17, 2013 -------------- ?
WC2015inOZ---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 20, 2013 ---------------?
smartamrit---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 23, 2013 ---------------?
SemB---------------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 10, 2014----------------?
ozpr---------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Jan 14, 2014----------------?
Saradha_J ---------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014----------------?
kavith-------------261313(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 24, 2014----------------?
anish13------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Feb 24, 2014----------------?
Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014----------------?
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014----------------?
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014 ---------------?
sas119-------------261313(189)-------60-------------March 8, 2014--------------?
ind2---------------261311(189)-------60-------------Apr 4, 2014----------------?
HMalhotra---------2613XXX(189--------60------------April 9,2014---------------?
lv1982-------------261312(189)-------60-------------April 10, 2014-------------?



All the best to everyone


----------



## Nishant Dundas

nkrana said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any specific size and no of pages we can upload in our application and Do we need to notarize each and every page of particular document.
> 
> Regrads


You are talking on which application?
If you submit an eoi you don't submit any documents. Its only after you get invite and lodge visa that you submit documents.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## nsri

greeniearun said:


> NSRI, this is been highlighted many times here in the forum.... Pls don't blow your money on these consultants.. You read the forum for a week and you'd know more than those scammers...
> 
> But however I would advice you to take caution and fill information carefully... Even a small thing you miss or an incorrect date would result in a refusal...


Thanku.....


----------



## ind2

Best of luck to all


----------



## maq_qatar

nsri said:


> Did u approach any consultancy for lodging ur visa......


You can approach any consultant its your wish, but i am sure you will have more trouble with consultancy process as they will never provide you any detail.

You will found this forum better thn any consultant and its free , no headech.

Lot of people will help you in each and every query with real time ptoblems or situation.

Rest is up to you.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Mattooose

Guys,
I received my invite on that historic round on March 23rd.
I am planning to submit my visa application in the first week of May. I have a couple of queries 

1) None of my credit cards are having credit limit anywhere close to 3 lakh. Are there any option to get a temporary credit card with that much limit and valid only for 1 transaction ?
Which is the most dependable bank in this respect ?. What I mean by dependable is that it should not reject my transaction at that time ..

2) I would like to delay my Grant date as much as possible as I am in no hurry to go there. 
Someone told me that it is possible by delaying the PCC and Medical certificate. Is that correct?

Thanks, Mattooose


----------



## jaideepf1407

Gents I am in the process of completing my EOI.have been working since 1998,but as only last 10 years are counted for points do I have to mark all work exp before 2004 as irrelevant or relevant.

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## ind2

jaideepf1407 said:


> Gents I am in the process of completing my EOI.have been working since 1998,but as only last 10 years are counted for points do I have to mark all work exp before 2004 as irrelevant or relevant.
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


use the one approved by Vetassess, if u are able to get required point then it is good.


----------



## AusExpat217

*Question Regarding Employment Proofs*

Hi,

i am in IT and have been an employee of a company for past 6 years. i resigned on Feb 28th. I am not employed since March 1st. I got my invitation a week ago.

While submitting proofs, what should i keep for last month and current ?

(Indian here) For tax proofs, is Form 16 enough ? Should i keep all 6 years of Form 16's or just last 1 year's is enough ?

ACS recognised last 4 years as relevant experience...

Thanks !


----------



## Ausexpat009

All the best friends.....As a recent grantee, happy to see the excitement which I have gone through 1 month back...


----------



## Nishant Dundas

jaideepf1407 said:


> Gents I am in the process of completing my EOI.have been working since 1998,but as only last 10 years are counted for points do I have to mark all work exp before 2004 as irrelevant or relevant.
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


For that experience which is assessed you mark as relevant. Balance experience you have to mark as not relevant to chosen occupation.
Please keep in mind that when filing eoi you mention details exactly as in assessment. 
So if assessment says june2013 then it has to be June 2013 in eoi too. By mistake if you put as may 2013, then it could spell trouble for you later on.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## greeniearun

Mattooose said:


> Guys,
> I received my invite on that historic round on March 23rd.
> I am planning to submit my visa application in the first week of May. I have a couple of queries
> 
> 1) None of my credit cards are having credit limit anywhere close to 3 lakh. Are there any option to get a temporary credit card with that much limit and valid only for 1 transaction ?
> Which is the most dependable bank in this respect ?. What I mean by dependable is that it should not reject my transaction at that time ..
> 
> 2) I would like to delay my Grant date as much as possible as I am in no hurry to go there.
> Someone told me that it is possible by delaying the PCC and Medical certificate. Is that correct?
> 
> Thanks, Mattooose


Mattooose, my friend long time no see...

Go with ICICI or HDFC travel card... Best.
Why do you want to delay your grant date.. Get a grant and then you'll have easily 9 to 10 months to travel AUS. Delaying might further delay or would cost you more...
Your call though


----------



## jaideepf1407

Nishant Dundas said:


> For that experience which is assessed you mark as relevant. Balance experience you have to mark as not relevant to chosen occupation. Please keep in mind that when filing eoi you mention details exactly as in assessment. So if assessment says june2013 then it has to be June 2013 in eoi too. By mistake if you put as may 2013, then it could spell trouble for you later on. Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi Nishant..my problem is that my assessing authority AMSA has assessed my total work Experience from 1998 with the statement .
"The assessment also confirmed you have fourteen (14)years experience in the Maritime Industry and your training and Qualification is equivalent to the level of an Advanced Diploma"
They do not specify like ACS and Vetassess.
Since pre 2004 work exp will not be counted anyway ,Do I have to put it down as relevant or not relevant?

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## mady123

Can someone please shed some light on this situation

My brother is expecting an invitation in tomorrow's round and today he is blessed with a newborn baby boy. Can he update his newborn details in EOI straight away or update the newborn with visa application or update newborn after lodging visa. What is the best suitable option for him?
i am afraid if he update eoi now, the visa date of effect might go further and changed.


----------



## About2013

mady123 said:


> Can someone please shed some light on this situation
> 
> My brother is expecting an invitation in tomorrow's round and today he is blessed with a newborn baby boy. Can he update his newborn details in EOI straight away or update the newborn with visa application or update newborn after lodging visa. What is the best suitable option for him?
> i am afraid if he update eoi now, the visa date of effect might go further and changed.


I think he should before he get invitation. Secondly if he don't launch his son visa along with him he might face more trouble in getting his son visa at later stage. And cost will also increase.

One more thing he will also need a separate passport for new born too.

I ask others to please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

mady123 said:


> Can someone please shed some light on this situation
> 
> My brother is expecting an invitation in tomorrow's round and today he is blessed with a newborn baby boy. Can he update his newborn details in EOI straight away or update the newborn with visa application or update newborn after lodging visa. What is the best suitable option for him?
> i am afraid if he update eoi now, the visa date of effect might go further and changed.


How much points is he claiming and for which occupation.
I strongly suggest that if he is claiming 60-65 points then he should not update his eoi.
This is because after eoi is chosen you have to fill a similar visa application form wherein you can add the child too. But if supposedly you change the eoi there are chances that his eoi will be of latest date rather than the date on which it was lodged, hence pushing his application to the April applicants, hence he shall have to wait more.
Don't risk it and ask him to update only later on.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

jaideepf1407 said:


> Hi Nishant..my problem is that my assessing authority AMSA has assessed my total work Experience from 1998 with the statement .
> "The assessment also confirmed you have fourteen (14)years experience in the Maritime Industry and your training and Qualification is equivalent to the level of an Advanced Diploma"
> They do not specify like ACS and Vetassess.
> Since pre 2004 work exp will not be counted anyway ,Do I have to put it down as relevant or not relevant?
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


But they must have considered some timeline in concluding you have 14yrs of experience.
Use details as per your application to support those 14 years.
I suggest you do mention pre2014 exp too and just mark it as relevant

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## mady123

Nishant Dundas said:


> How much points is he claiming and for which occupation.


He is claiming 65 points for 489 FS and his EOI visa date of effect is 5th March. Only 15 invitations per round. He is applying under Occupational and Environmental Health Professionals.


----------



## Australia2012

Hey guys,
Please post in this forum as soon as u get the invitation so that we can estimate the cut off.
Best of luck to everyone.......
Cheers.....


----------



## Nishant Dundas

mady123 said:


> He is claiming 65 points for 489 FS and his EOI visa date of effect is 5th March. Only 15 invitations per round. He is applying under Occupational and Environmental Health Professionals.


Considering limited seats per round I feel you not take a risk.

Though please be aware that my suggestions are purely based on my knowledge and experience gained through this forum in past few months. You should consider asking an expert if you feel its a risk.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## mainak

Well guys showtime starts in exact 100 mins from now

Good luck to all

Please post invitation success with date of EOI and ANZSCO code...

Cheers


----------



## cancerianlrules

Good luck to the fellow members!!


----------



## pappu123

Less than 2 hours remaining for the invitation to be sent out... 

10:10 PM
Sunday, April 13, 2014 (EST)
Time in Sydney NSW, Australia


----------



## rohit1_sharma

All the best everyone who are waiting for Invites in this round!


----------



## sandysehta

Hey buddy, you got CO assigned on 8 Apr and Visa grant on 9 Apr!!! How did you do that?


Ausexpat009 said:


> All the best friends.....As a recent grantee, happy to see the excitement which I have gone through 1 month back...


----------



## mainak

Guys - any result !!!


----------



## Vasu G

mainak said:


> Guys - any result !!!


Wait for another 45min dude ....


----------



## srikanth_ram

mainak said:


> Guys - any result !!!


Not yet.I have applied for 189 (261313) with 60 pts on feb 15th.


----------



## Ahmed86

srikanth_ram said:


> Not yet.I have applied for 189 (261313) with 60 pts on feb 15th.


37 mins to go aaaahhh stress!!


----------



## rob247

Can you guys log into skill select? I get an error page :-[


----------



## rob247

rob247 said:


> Can you guys log into skill select? I get an error page :-[


It is working now


----------



## Ahmed86

15 mins :crazy:


----------



## Ausexpat009

mady123 said:


> He is claiming 65 points for 489 FS and his EOI visa date of effect is 5th March. Only 15 invitations per round. He is applying under Occupational and Environmental Health Professionals.



Irrespective of he has mentioned it or not, he can always add actual dependants during visa lodgement. So don't worry, he doesn't need to update EOI.


----------



## sonica

Hi everyone for ICT business n System analyst

Can we please create a list with our points and eoi submission date, it would somewhat give us a rough estimate of where one less in the queue. 

Sonica(2611)...... 28 feb 2014........ 65 pts

Would appreciate your updates

Thanks


----------



## smartamrit

Its 12 here in Australia. Lets party...


----------



## zameer.ise

Ausexpat009 said:


> Irrespective of he has mentioned it or not, he can always add actual dependants during visa lodgement. So don't worry, he doesn't need to update EOI.


2 more mins to go... ALL THE BEST


----------



## smartamrit

Hope to get invitation..


----------



## kavith

I am invite hey hey


----------



## ind2

Anything guys


----------



## slsujith

*Got Invite*

Hurray..........

Got the invite

ANZCO Code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
Points: 60
Date: 21 Jan 2014


----------



## kavith

checked the skill select.. I am invited.. Applied on Jan 25th 2613


----------



## monte1

Invited  233211 65 points EOI submitted on 7th March


----------



## smartamrit

Got Invited.. Hurray..


----------



## zameer.ise

kavith said:


> I am invite hey hey


Kavith,

Did you get an email. or you saw in SkillSelect .. Please confirm ?


----------



## smartamrit

Email will take time.. Check your EOI page


----------



## poohbear

monte1 said:


> Invited  233211 65 points EOI submitted on 7th March


congrats monte! good news; just got it


----------



## kavith

zameer.ise said:


> Kavith,
> 
> Did you get an email. or you saw in SkillSelect .. Please confirm ?


saw skill select


----------



## srikanth_ram

poohbear said:


> congrats monte! good news; none for me.


None for me either.Have applied on 15th Feb with 60 pts for 261313(189)


----------



## kavith

kavith said:


> saw skill select


Also got mail


----------



## zameer.ise

poohbear said:


> congrats monte! good news; none for me.


I got an invite  Hurray 

Thanks to ALL ...


----------



## Steve_SAP

I checked my skill select correspondence page, no invite . I believe for 2613 group cut off is 25th Jan, I have applied on 31st Jan. Hope I should get it by next round.


----------



## pappu123

sonica said:


> Hi everyone for ICT business n System analyst
> 
> Can we please create a list with our points and eoi submission date, it would somewhat give us a rough estimate of where one less in the queue.
> 
> Sonica(2611)...... 28 feb 2014........ 65 pts
> 
> Would appreciate your updates
> 
> Thanks


Please add me: 

Pappu(2611) --- 26 Dec 2013 ---- 65 pts


----------



## pappu123

sonica said:


> Hi everyone for ICT business n System analyst
> 
> Can we please create a list with our points and eoi submission date, it would somewhat give us a rough estimate of where one less in the queue.
> 
> Sonica(2611)...... 28 feb 2014........ 65 pts
> 
> Would appreciate your updates
> 
> Thanks


Hi Did you get the invitation??? Please let me know. 

I cannot check as my agent has applied it. I will come to know tomorrow only. 

regards,

Pappu


----------



## sas119

Congrats Zameer and all,

Nothing for me yet... 261313-189(60 points)- EOI- 8TH March 2014


----------



## pappu123

Hi, 

Anybody got the invitation under 2611 (System Analyst & Business Analyst).

Please share ....


----------



## sremtron

Hi all,

did anyone got invite for 2334 electronics engg in 14th April round... Please update


----------



## sonica

pappu123 said:


> Hi Did you get the invitation??? Please let me know.
> 
> I cannot check as my agent has applied it. I will come to know tomorrow only.
> 
> regards,
> 
> Pappu


Hi
No I did not get. ... when u come to know tomorrow plz do reply here. .. Will at least get an idea where I stand.
Thanks


----------



## sonica

Hi everyone for ICT business n System analyst

Can we please create a list with our points and eoi submission date, it would somewhat give us a rough estimate of where one is in the queue. 


Pappu(2611) --- 26 Dec 2013 ---- 65 pts
Sonica(2611)...... 28 feb 2014........ 65 pts


----------



## srikanth_ram

Congrats all who got invites today,others - all the best for next round.
I have applied on 15th Feb with 60 pts for 261313 and not received any invite in this round.I hope i get one in the next


----------



## Vasu G

srikanth_ram said:


> Congrats all who got invites today,others - all the best for next round.
> I have applied on 15th Feb with 60 pts for 261613 and not received any invite in this round.I hope i get one in the next


Congrats to all who got invited. I can see one of them from 2613* - 25th Jan'14 with 60 points got invited.


----------



## zameer.ise

sas119 said:


> Congrats Zameer and all,
> 
> Nothing for me yet... 261313-189(60 points)- EOI- 8TH March 2014



Thanks Sas119,

It is matter of time and patience. I have been waiting from almost 4 months. Finally my turn came today. Wait for one/two more rounds. Also, Start collecting required document for further process.

Congrats to all who got invites and Best of luck to folks who are still waiting.

Guys please don't be sad/low. Just be positive


----------



## mvshibu

Hi Guys, 

My wife got the invitation today. Category- System Analyst(2611), EOI submitted on 27th March 2014 with 70 points. 

Congrats to all others who got invited..


----------



## poohbear

Hey guys got mine 261313 65 points submitted on 2nd april


----------



## mainak

Guys - pls confirm - is 25th Jan marking the cut off for 2613??


----------



## sas119

Guys ,

The last post has come from 60 pointer invited today with EOI 
lodged on 25th Jan.. any 261313 with 60 points 
with EOI in Jan/Feb/March invited today ?? Kindly update


----------



## Saradha_J

sas119 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> The last post has come from 60 pointer invited today with EOI
> lodged on 25th Jan.. any 261313 with 60 points
> with EOI in Jan/Feb/March invited today ?? Kindly update


Hi all 

We got the invite today 

We submitted EOI on 22 Jan with 60 points for 261313

Congratulations to all who got the invite and good luck with the Visa too!!

S


----------



## ind2

Congrats to all who have received invite today. Best of luck for others for the next round.

25th Jan is it then the cutoff for 2613...


----------



## monte1

Congrats to all who have received invite


----------



## sandysehta

Invitation 14 Apr round 
EOI submitted 3 Apr with 70 points
ANZ code 2611


----------



## sandysehta

A quick question for people who have already applied for Visa. A friend of mine is in Australia and he can pay my Visa fee using his debit card. However, he won't be able to share his card details. Do we get a separate link for Visa fee payment which I can share with him? Or will he have to go through my entire e-Visa application and make the payment on the last page? My concern is the details entered in the e-Visa application should not inadvertently get changed. Please help.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

sandysehta said:


> A quick question for people who have already applied for Visa. A friend of mine is in Australia and he can pay my Visa fee using his debit card. However, he won't be able to share his card details. Do we get a separate link for Visa fee payment which I can share with him? Or will he have to go through my entire e-Visa application and make the payment on the last page? My concern is the details entered in the e-Visa application should not inadvertently get changed. Please help.


I suggest that you use Teamviewer or similar tool to share your screen and at the point where the payment needs to be made, you may give the control of your PC to your friend and they can enter payment details. You can do the other way round too where your friend goes through your application and you can see the screen and then he can enter the details and make payment. That way you can ensure that nothing is changed.


----------



## sandysehta

Thanks buddy, let me try that.


rohit1_sharma said:


> I suggest that you use Teamviewer or similar tool to share your screen and at the point where the payment needs to be made, you may give the control of your PC to your friend and they can enter payment details. You can do the other way round too where your friend goes through your application and you can see the screen and then he can enter the details and make payment. That way you can ensure that nothing is changed.


----------



## monte1

I hope this one clears all the backlogs like the last Invitation in March.


----------



## Meinrad

263111 here, EOI submitted on 4/4/2014, no invite


----------



## anish13

congrats to all the invitee's and all the best for the people waiting.. Its moving forward as expected i think.. Updated the list as of now on the 2613 list.

So going by the responses, 25th jan 60 points was the last invite date.


Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014----------------?
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014----------------?
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014 ---------------?
anish13------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Feb 24, 2014----------------?
sas119-------------261313(189)-------60-------------March 8, 2014--------------?
ind2---------------261311(189)-------60-------------Apr 4, 2014----------------?
lv1982-------------261312(189)-------60-------------April 10, 2014-------------?

Please feel free to update in-case i have missed out anyone


----------



## abhifirewall

anish13 said:


> congrats to all the invitee's and all the best for the people waiting.. Its moving forward as expected i think.. Updated the list as of now on the 2613 list.
> 
> So going by the responses, 25th jan 60 points was the last invite date.
> 
> 
> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014----------------?
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014----------------?
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014 ---------------?
> anish13------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Feb 24, 2014----------------?
> sas119-------------261313(189)-------60-------------March 8, 2014--------------?
> ind2---------------261311(189)-------60-------------Apr 4, 2014----------------?
> lv1982-------------261312(189)-------60-------------April 10, 2014-------------?
> 
> Please feel free to update in-case i have missed out anyone


Looks like another 1 and half months got cleared in April 14th invite for 60 points in 2613. So going by this pattern it might make it current by the 1st or 2nd invite in May for anyone applying with 60 or above points under 2613.


----------



## Meinrad

Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014----------------?
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014----------------?
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014 ---------------?
anish13------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Feb 24, 2014----------------?
sas119-------------261313(189)-------60-------------March 8, 2014--------------?
ind2---------------261311(189)-------60-------------Apr 4, 2014----------------?
lv1982-------------261312(189)-------60-------------April 10, 2014-------------?
Meinrad-----------263111(189)-------60-------------April 04, 2014---------------?


----------



## Australia2012

anish13 said:


> congrats to all the invitee's and all the best for the people waiting.. Its moving forward as expected i think.. Updated the list as of now on the 2613 list.
> 
> So going by the responses, 25th jan 60 points was the last invite date.
> 
> 
> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014----------------?
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014----------------?
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014 ---------------?
> anish13------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Feb 24, 2014----------------?
> sas119-------------261313(189)-------60-------------March 8, 2014--------------?
> ind2---------------261311(189)-------60-------------Apr 4, 2014----------------?
> lv1982-------------261312(189)-------60-------------April 10, 2014-------------?
> 
> Please feel free to update in-case i have missed out anyone


I haven't checked mine (261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014) yet as I applied through an agent....So will know only after 10......I will update mine if I got the invite.....So the last one is on 25th jan till now....I am just 3 days behind......ray:ray:ray::fingerscrossed:


----------



## moving2aus

Hi, I got the invite today.

189
Software engineer
60 points
Eoi 19.01.2014


----------



## srikanth_ram

Meinrad said:


> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014----------------?
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014----------------?
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014 ---------------?
> anish13------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Feb 24, 2014----------------?
> sas119-------------261313(189)-------60-------------March 8, 2014--------------?
> ind2---------------261311(189)-------60-------------Apr 4, 2014----------------?
> lv1982-------------261312(189)-------60-------------April 10, 2014-------------?
> Meinrad-----------263111(189)-------60-------------April 04, 2014---------------?


Add me 
Srikanth -----------261313((189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014----------------?


----------



## sevnik0202

anish13 said:


> congrats to all the invitee's and all the best for the people waiting.. Its moving forward as expected i think.. Updated the list as of now on the 2613 list.
> 
> So going by the responses, 25th jan 60 points was the last invite date.
> 
> 
> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014----------------?
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014----------------?
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014 ---------------?
> anish13------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Feb 24, 2014----------------?
> sas119-------------261313(189)-------60-------------March 8, 2014--------------?
> ind2---------------261311(189)-------60-------------Apr 4, 2014----------------?
> lv1982-------------261312(189)-------60-------------April 10, 2014-------------?
> 
> Please feel free to update in-case i have missed out anyone


Hi

sevnik0202------------261312(189)----------60-------Mar 22, 2014--------------?


----------



## poohbear

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi
> 
> sevnik0202------------261312(189)----------60-------Mar 22, 2014--------------?


Hey I got the invite EOI 65 points 261313.


----------



## sevnik0202

poohbear said:


> Hey I got the invite EOI 65 points 261313.




congrats poohbear wich luck for a hassle free visa lodgement.

Cheers 
Dev


----------



## sevnik0202

poohbear said:


> Hey I got the invite EOI 65 points 261313.




congrats poohbear wish u luck for a hassle free visa lodgement.

Cheers 
Dev


----------



## gkvithia

congrats to all those who received invites, super happy for you guys.


----------



## sonica

Anyone with Eoi submission in December, January-65 PTS under 2611 got invited in the recent round?????


----------



## nsoni

Hi all,

Happy for those who received invites in this round. 

My husband had submitted EOI (60 points) on March 21st, his occupational code is 233512 (Mechanical Engineer). As his is not one of those high-in-demand six occupation codes, we were actually hoping to receive an invite in this round.

The visa date-of-effect for last invitation round was March 13th, so we thought for this one, they will certainly clear up to March 21st. Unfortunately, no invite yet!

What do you think guys? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## kyoizanag

nsoni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy for those who received invites in this round.
> 
> My husband had submitted EOI (60 points) on March 21st, his occupational code is 233512 (Mechanical Engineer). As his is not one of those high-in-demand six occupation codes, we were actually hoping to receive an invite in this round.
> 
> The visa date-of-effect for last invitation round was March 13th, so we thought for this one, they will certainly clear up to March 21st. Unfortunately, no invite yet!
> 
> What do you think guys? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


Hi, how do you know 233512's visa date of effect for last round is 13th March. On the website there are clear visa date of effect for the 6 popular occupations, but for the rest, it merely gave a rough visa date of effect as 13th March. I do not know how did they get this 13th March, but I think it might not be the exact visa date of effect for your occupation. As you can see the visa date of effect for the 6 popular occupations varies, so I could assume it applies to all the occupations, meaning every occupation has its own date but the website does not show the occupations outside the 6. What I further assume is they actually pick the time when the certain occupation got invited until the nearest to current time as the general visa date of effect for the rest occupations and that's where this 13th March came from.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Hi All,

I have recieved my EOI for 189 on this month and have to apply for Visa before 23rd May 2014. Can someone tell me the further process and what all documents and forms ( with form numbers) I need to submit now?

Awaiting response.


----------



## emerald89

Congrats
Could you please kindly share with us the point breakdown?


C


mvshibu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife got the invitation today. Category- System Analyst(2611), EOI submitted on 27th March 2014 with 70 points.
> 
> Congrats to all others who got invited..


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Hi All,

I have recieved my EOI for 189 on this month and have to apply for Visa before 23rd May 2014. Can someone tell me the further process and what all documents and forms ( with form numbers) I need to submit now?

Awaiting response.


----------



## Australia2012

No invitation for me(28 jan 2014).....Have to wait two more weeks now....


----------



## arjunsydney

Today Morning I received Invite for my EOI Subclass (189).


----------



## reddytelecom478

moving2aus said:


> Hi, I got the invite today.
> 
> 189
> Software engineer
> 60 points
> Eoi 19.01.2014


Congrats mate..,,,..
On wch occupation code , are you falling..

BR//
Naga R Reddy.


----------



## xd_jh_darking

Dear all, 

could anybody do me a favor to clear my confusion?

I am in the queue of 2613 with time stamp in the mid of Oct, 2013. I checked both 190(65) and 189(60) in the EOI and have got the 190 invitation 13/03/2014. then I found in 24/03/2013 the queue is moving fast. So I am thinking to give up the current 190 invitation and wait until it expires in May. 

I would like to know 1) whether my 189 time stamp will change then, now it is in oct 2013; 2) chances to get invited before June.

Thank you.


----------



## sandysehta

Hey Anuj. The following link should be able to guide u with the process after getting an invitation:Moving to Australia: eVisa Australia | Moving to Australia


anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have recieved my EOI for 189 on this month and have to apply for Visa before 23rd May 2014. Can someone tell me the further process and what all documents and forms ( with form numbers) I need to submit now?
> 
> Awaiting response.


----------



## muralirangana

*Pls update*

Hi,


R SRINIVAS--SYS ANALYST (189).........60................OCT21ST, 2013,,,,,,,..........?
Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014----------------?
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014----------------?
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014 ---------------?
anish13------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Feb 24, 2014----------------?
sas119-------------261313(189)-------60-------------March 8, 2014--------------?
ind2---------------261311(189)-------60-------------Apr 4, 2014----------------?
lv1982-------------261312(189)-------60-------------April 10, 2014-------------?

Please feel free to update in-case i have missed out anyone[/QUOTE]


----------



## muralirangana

Hi,

Please update the status of 60 points cut offmark::

Sathya, u r advice is needed..awaiting for u r reply




R SRINIVAS--SYS ANALYST (189).........60................OCT21ST, 2013,,,,,,,..........?
Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014----------------?
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014----------------?
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014 ---------------?
anish13------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Feb 24, 2014----------------?
sas119-------------261313(189)-------60-------------March 8, 2014--------------?
ind2---------------261311(189)-------60-------------Apr 4, 2014----------------?
lv1982-------------261312(189)-------60-------------April 10, 2014-------------?


----------



## pappu123

2611 (System Analyst)
EOI Submission date : 26 Dec 2013
Points: 65

No Invitation for me. 

Any body got the invitation in the code. Please update everybody.


----------



## JeDiKnight

just submitted my EOi on 11th April 2014

189 - 65 points
261111 (ICT BA) - one of the 6 with high applications so looks like a long wait..

looking to apply for Victoria SS as well but that has its own timeline...any1 recently received Victoria SS? 
how long did it take?

any1 maintaining a tracker for 2611 like the 2613 tracker?


----------



## sumy08

Anyone with 263111 got invited ?


----------



## sonica

JeDiKnight said:


> just submitted my EOi on 11th April 2014
> 
> 189 - 65 points
> 261111 (ICT BA) - one of the 6 with high applications so looks like a long wait..
> 
> looking to apply for Victoria SS as well but that has its own timeline...any1 recently received Victoria SS?
> how long did it take?
> 
> any1 maintaining a tracker for 2611 like the 2613 tracker?


Hi
I m also for Ba-2611, I startd with the tracker yesterday but just have 2 ppl on the list so far. ... mention ur details and I'll update the tracker.


----------



## sonica

Hi everyone for ICT business n System analyst

Can we please create a list with our points and eoi submission date, it would somewhat give us a rough estimate of where one is in the queue. 


Pappu(2611) --- 26 Dec 2013 ---- 65 pts
Sonica(2611)...... 28 feb 2014........ 65 pts


----------



## mxkum10

Hello everyone,

I also got the invitation today.

Thanks,
Manish


----------



## krishnakumar_07

Any idea how the queue for Mechanical Engineer - 233512 is moving? Typically how long is the waiting time for 60 points.


----------



## Raghav1983

sonica said:


> Hi everyone for ICT business n System analyst
> 
> Can we please create a list with our points and eoi submission date, it would somewhat give us a rough estimate of where one is in the queue.
> 
> 
> Pappu(2611) --- 26 Dec 2013 ---- 65 pts
> Sonica(2611)...... 28 feb 2014........ 65 pts


Raghav(2611)......21Feb2014........ 65 pts


----------



## sremtron

*2334 Electronics Engineer*

HI All,

Please update if anyone got invited for 2334 in april 14 round.


----------



## sonica

Hi everyone for ICT business n System analyst

Can we please create a list with our points and eoi submission date, it would somewhat give us a rough estimate of where one is in the queue. 


Pappu(2611) --- 26 Dec 2013 ---- 65 pts
Raghav(2611).....21Feb2014........ 65 pts
Sonica(2611)...... 28 feb 2014........ 65 pts


----------



## JeDiKnight

sonica said:


> Hi
> I m also for Ba-2611, I startd with the tracker yesterday but just have 2 ppl on the list so far. ... mention ur details and I'll update the tracker.


details already mentioned in my earlier post


----------



## sonica

Pappu(2611) --- 26 Dec 2013 ---- 65 pts
Raghav(2611).....21Feb2014...........65 pts
Sonica(2611)...... 28 feb 2014........ 65 pts
JeDiKnight(2611).11Apr 2014.........65 pts


----------



## mvshibu

emerald89 said:


> Congrats
> Could you please kindly share with us the point breakdown?
> 
> 
> C


Hi...pls find point breakdown below

Age : 30 pts
Education :15 Pts
Experience : 10 Pts
IELTS : 10 Pts
Partner skill : 5 Pts


----------



## ggupta002

Meinrad said:


> 263111 here, EOI submitted on 4/4/2014, no invite


Hi Mate, I submitted my EOI on 29/03/14 with 60 points, but not got invite


----------



## ggupta002

sumy08 said:


> Anyone with 263111 got invited ?


I am not sure mate, even I was hoping for an invite though for 263111.....report not uploaded on Skill Select yet.

If anyone with 263111 has got an invite, please do share the details.


----------



## shivas

Updated ICT BA & SA(2611**) list

Pappu(2611) --- 26 Dec 2013 ---- 65 pts
Raghav(2611).....21Feb2014...........65 pts
Sonica(2611)...... 28 feb 2014........ 65 pts
JeDiKnight(2611).11Apr 2014.........65 pts
Shiva(2611)-------17feb2014------65 pts


----------



## shivas

Hi all 2611 group, happy to see that our list is building up. Thanks sonica for taking the initiative to start the list. 
I have updated the 2611 waiting list with my details. There is another guy named 'chuminh' who is also with the same occupation. I'll ask him to add his details too. 
I hope this post will prompt all the others with the same code to add their details too.


----------



## jier

ggupta002 said:


> Hi Mate, I submitted my EOI on 29/03/14 with 60 points, but not got invite


2631. EOI 13/03 with 60 pts. Not invited.


----------



## sumy08

ggupta002 said:


> I am not sure mate, even I was hoping for an invite though for 263111.....report not uploaded on Skill Select yet.
> 
> If anyone with 263111 has got an invite, please do share the details.


Guys even I was hoping for invite, even though I am bit early seeing you guys, I submitted on 9th April, let's see in next round :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jaideepf1407

kyoizanag said:


> Hi, how do you know 233512's visa date of effect for last round is 13th March. On the website there are clear visa date of effect for the 6 popular occupations, but for the rest, it merely gave a rough visa date of effect as 13th March. I do not know how did they get this 13th March, but I think it might not be the exact visa date of effect for your occupation. As you can see the visa date of effect for the 6 popular occupations varies, so I could assume it applies to all the occupations, meaning every occupation has its own date but the website does not show the occupations outside the 6. What I further assume is they actually pick the time when the certain occupation got invited until the nearest to current time as the general visa date of effect for the rest occupations and that's where this 13th March came from.


Think it depends on occupation ceilings as well 
As 2335 is around 50% full then maybe they can expect an invite in the nxt round

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## mjgurnani

Hey guys... need some help here regarding IELTS for spouse

Do you have any idea whether it is compulsary for dependenta applicantv(spouse) to appear for IETLS or just proving that she has studied in English medium is enough ? She is done B.E from mumbai (India).. any response is greatly appreciated?


----------



## mainak

mjgurnani said:


> Hey guys... need some help here regarding IELTS for spouse
> 
> Do you have any idea whether it is compulsary for dependenta applicantv(spouse) to appear for IETLS or just proving that she has studied in English medium is enough ? She is done B.E from mumbai (India).. any response is greatly appreciated?


IELST is required mate


----------



## Santhosh.15

mjgurnani said:


> Hey guys... need some help here regarding IELTS for spouse
> 
> Do you have any idea whether it is compulsary for dependenta applicantv(spouse) to appear for IETLS or just proving that she has studied in English medium is enough ? She is done B.E from mumbai (India).. any response is greatly appreciated?


I guess there are few who opted for a letter from university confirming medium of education is English. So there is a way out. 

Seniors, chip in please.

Good luck mate

Santhosh


----------



## MaxTheWolf

still no invite for me! what's wrong?


----------



## ozpr

Hi All,

When filling the details during Visa lodgement,

Q1) There is a question - Does this applicant have national identity documents ?
Should we enter AADHAR card or PAN Card or VOTER ID details here ?

Q2) Non Migrating dependent family members
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?

Do we need to enter details of parents and in-law's here ?

Q3) If yes for Q2, There is a section where we need to mention if the family member has other names - Is this family member currently, or have they ever been known by any other names ?

Since Mother/mother-in-law would have known by a different surname prior to marriage, Should we mention those details here ?

Thanks


----------



## ggupta002

Anyone knows when will the report for today's invitation results be published on Skill Select ?

Also, could there be any chance that invite might come next day of the result date ?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ggupta002 said:


> Anyone knows when will the report for today's invitation results be published on Skill Select ?
> 
> Also, could there be any chance that invite might come next day of the result date ?


It takes about 10 days from the date of the round.


----------



## ggupta002

MaxTheWolf said:


> It takes about 10 days from the date of the round.


Thanks.

Any idea about my 2nd question ?
By any chance, does it happen that invitation comes a bit late of the result date...just being curious and optimistic


----------



## deepeshneo007

Hi, I have received Victoria sponsorship for my 190 Visa application. I just had a few questions before I click on the Accept to invite button.
What all documents will be required now?
When will I need to pay the fees? Will it be before submitting all the documents or after it?
When will the case officer be assigned for the invitation? Will it be before submitting fees or after it?


----------



## chuminh

sonica said:


> Hi everyone for ICT business n System analyst
> 
> Can we please create a list with our points and eoi submission date, it would somewhat give us a rough estimate of where one is in the queue.
> 
> 
> Pappu(2611) --- 26 Dec 2013 ---- 65 pts
> Sonica(2611)...... 28 feb 2014........ 65 pts


I have 60 pts only, submitted 11/Jan/2014. 2611. less chance than you guys.


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

Hey Guys, 

I'm unable to obtain certificate from my current and previous employer stating my roles and responsibilities for obvious reasons that they would not be interested to invest time helping ex-employees. 

So, I think I have to give Statutory Declaration stating my roles and responsibilities along with many other things as stated in the SRG1 application's last page Annex C. 

My query is:

1) I have to state a reason why I cannot obtain a statement from the employer. What should I mention? 

2) The declaration has to be given in presence of an authorized witness. Who can be the potential witness? 

Pl suggest.


----------



## sas119

Is there a realistic chance for 2613 people with 60 points with EOI lodged in March to get an invite in the upcoming round on 28th April ? I am for 261313 and EOI date of effect is 08/03/2014. Any guesses ? We do not know how many 65 and 70 pointers have filed for their visas and have date of effect between 24th Jan and 31st March. They will be invited first for sure.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ggupta002 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Any idea about my 2nd question ?
> By any chance, does it happen that invitation comes a bit late of the result date...just being curious and optimistic


nope, you'll receive it within 1930 to 1945 hours IST on Sunday when Daylight saving is off.


----------



## lv1982

Yeah i would like a answer to that too, I applied on April 9th for 2613 people with 60 points.
I wonder if i will get invited or if the quota fills up by then



sas119 said:


> Is there a realistic chance for 2613 people with 60 points with EOI lodged in March to get an invite in the upcoming round on 28th April ? I am for 261313 and EOI date of effect is 08/03/2014. Any guesses ? We do not know how many 65 and 70 pointers have filed for their visas and have date of effect between 24th Jan and 31st March. They will be invited first for sure.


----------



## chuminh

Updated ICT BA & SA(2611**) list

Pappu(2611) --- 26 Dec 2013 ---- 65 pts
Raghav(2611).....21Feb2014...........65 pts
Sonica(2611)...... 28 feb 2014........ 65 pts
JeDiKnight(2611).11Apr 2014.........65 pts
Shiva(2611)-------17feb2014------65 pts
Chuminh(2611)-----11/Jan/2014----60 pts

added mine, ranking by point then date of effect. Im hopeless though mate, I need IELTS 8, FML.


----------



## sonica

shivas said:


> Hi all 2611 group, happy to see that our list is building up. Thanks sonica for taking the initiative to start the list.
> I have updated the 2611 waiting list with my details. There is another guy named 'chuminh' who is also with the same occupation. I'll ask him to add his details too.
> I hope this post will prompt all the others with the same code to add their details too.


Yes I also hope that such a tracker will help us build some hope at least. ... Since the invitation round reports are published almost 10 days later.


----------



## shivas

chuminh said:


> Updated ICT BA & SA(2611**) list
> 
> Pappu(2611) --- 26 Dec 2013 ---- 65 pts
> Raghav(2611).....21Feb2014...........65 pts
> Sonica(2611)...... 28 feb 2014........ 65 pts
> JeDiKnight(2611).11Apr 2014.........65 pts
> Shiva(2611)-------17feb2014------65 pts
> Chuminh(2611)-----11/Jan/2014----60 pts
> 
> added mine, ranking by point then date of effect. Im hopeless though mate, I need IELTS 8, FML.


Just curious mate.....
how long is ur current VISA until.? If atleast beyond July or August, You can be hopeful of next years invitations since you have time. Hope for the best mate. Be optimistic. 

Silver lining on our occupation group is - recently ACS has shown that there was a 13% growth in this occupation sector. So, this might enable the DIBP to increase the quota which implies more invitations in next year.


----------



## kyoizanag

sas119 said:


> Is there a realistic chance for 2613 people with 60 points with EOI lodged in March to get an invite in the upcoming round on 28th April ? I am for 261313 and EOI date of effect is 08/03/2014. Any guesses ? We do not know how many 65 and 70 pointers have filed for their visas and have date of effect between 24th Jan and 31st March. They will be invited first for sure.


65 or above pointers have been cleared until 14/4/2014. Who are in front of you are 65 or above pointers submitted after 14/4/2014 and 60 pointers after this round's visa date of effect. There is the possibility that early March 60 pointers could be invited in the next round as few are left in the queue and in the next round they will give out 1200 invitations which is more than the usual.
I think 2613's prospect is optimistic. Probably all the 60 pointers submitted before 1 July would get invited. It is just my sneaky feeling, without any evidence to back it up. At least 2613 isn't that hopeless as 2611. As long as the 60 pointer queue is moving ahead, everybody would get the chance.


----------



## sonica

shivas said:


> Just curious mate.....
> how long is ur current VISA until.? If atleast beyond July or August, You can be hopeful of next years invitations since you have time. Hope for the best mate. Be optimistic.
> 
> Silver lining on our occupation group is - recently ACS has shown that there was a 13% growth in this occupation sector. So, this might enable the DIBP to increase the quota which implies more invitations in next year.


I really hope that this turns out to be true. ... even though I have 65 pts but I feel I have slim chances since hardly any invitations left in our category. The only scary thing is that thr r rumors about 261111 gettin off the sol, although the 13% figure that you mentioned abt shivas does provide some relief for the time being..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## chuminh

shivas said:


> Just curious mate.....
> how long is ur current VISA until.? If atleast beyond July or August, You can be hopeful of next years invitations since you have time. Hope for the best mate. Be optimistic.
> 
> Silver lining on our occupation group is - recently ACS has shown that there was a 13% growth in this occupation sector. So, this might enable the DIBP to increase the quota which implies more invitations in next year.


i have one more year to wait for invitation, 485 expires in 5 of april 2015. things is the backlog of 60 and 65 pointers are too much, I am not sure if the new quota is enough to clear them out, not to mention there are more 65pointer apply in the next two much. so, its really desperate. Should I pick 2613 as nominated occupation, I have been invited in this round. so, I am really unfortunate, (. maybe its my faith that can obtain the PR.

sorry to be so pessimistic. thx for encouragement though.

May God bless US.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

hey guys,

I know your professions are related to IT but by any chance anyone knows about invitations to the likes of my profile? I should have really gotten an invite by now, I am really going mad!!


----------



## kyoizanag

chuminh said:


> i have one more year to wait for invitation, 485 expires in 5 of april 2015. things is the backlog of 60 and 65 pointers are too much, I am not sure if the new quota is enough to clear them out, not to mention there are more 65pointer apply in the next two much. so, its really desperate. Should I pick 2613 as nominated occupation, I have been invited in this round. so, I am really unfortunate, (. maybe its my faith that can obtain the PR.
> 
> sorry to be so pessimistic. thx for encouragement though.
> 
> May God bless US.


You have more than 1 year to wait for it, as EOI will be effective for 2 years. You can get invited even if you aren't in Australia. I think 2611 60 pointers should really work hard to heighten their points, as: 1. There isn't that high ceiling for this occupation, and it might shrink further in the next financial year. 2. This year's ceiling is fast approaching, meaning they might close it soon. 3. You have a large time gap to allow 2611 new 65 or above pointers to fill in, which pushes you further in the queue. 4. The worst news is I saw it somewhere that the last 2611 pointer got invited had the visa date of effect like May 2013 - 1 year ago?


----------



## sas119

kyoizanag said:


> 65 or above pointers have been cleared until 14/4/2014. Who are in front of you are 65 or above pointers submitted after 14/4/2014 and 60 pointers after this round's visa date of effect. There is the possibility that early March 60 pointers could be invited in the next round as few are left in the queue and in the next round they will give out 1200 invitations which is more than the usual.
> I think 2613's prospect is optimistic. Probably all the 60 pointers submitted before 1 July would get invited. It is just my sneaky feeling, without any evidence to back it up. At least 2613 isn't that hopeless as 2611. As long as the 60 pointer queue is moving ahead, everybody would get the chance.


Yes fair enough.. Lets wait and hope for the best.. Wish 
all the very best and lets pray all 60 pointers
get invited on 28/04/14.. Good luck !!! I feel if 
not now then March 60 pointers under 2613 should be invited in 
May rounds atleast if not on 28th April.. Fingers crossed !


----------



## zameer.ise

*No near slot for PCC*

Hi Expats,

I have received my invitation yesterday. Nearest available lots for PCC in Bangalore- Karnataka-India are from 20th May'14, I can't wait till this time 

Here are my doubts :

1. Is there a way that I can directly walk to PSK with required documents ??
2. If yes, Can I request them quicker need of PCC, stating reason as Visa process ??
3. If yes, how much time it may take to get PCC after submitting all documents ??

I know many were/are/will be in same situation. Please advice


----------



## mainak

Gosh! nearest is 20th May?? I am expecting invite in next round

It is best to kick start PCC right now then... Thanks for this update man


----------



## zameer.ise

sas119 said:


> Yes fair enough.. Lets wait and hope for the best.. Wish
> all the very best and lets pray all 60 pointers
> get invited on 28/04/14.. Good luck !!! I feel if
> not now then March 60 pointers under 2613 should be invited in
> May rounds atleast if not on 28th April.. Fingers crossed !





mainak said:


> Gosh! nearest is 20th May?? I am expecting invite in next round
> 
> It is best to kick start PCC right now then... Thanks for this update man



It's better to book an appointment now only. But it would be great if PSK issues PCC for walk in (like me). I read somewhere it can be possible in case of emergency. But not sure how can I justify ?


----------



## mainak

Is it only for senior citizens?


----------



## mainak

I doubt there is any tatkal for PCC


----------



## anish13

zameer.ise said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have received my invitation yesterday. Nearest available lots for PCC in Bangalore- Karnataka-India are from 20th May'14, I can't wait till this time
> 
> Here are my doubts :
> 
> 1. Is there a way that I can directly walk to PSK with required documents ??
> 2. If yes, Can I request them quicker need of PCC, stating reason as Visa process ??
> 3. If yes, how much time it may take to get PCC after submitting all documents ??
> 
> I know many were/are/will be in same situation. Please advice


you can apply for the visa and then look for PCC.. i think only once the CO is assigned your case will move forward.. in the meantime(from the time of paying the visa fees and CO getting assigned) you can get your PCC or worst case when the CO asks you can get it. Even after the CO asks i think we have time.. so i am thinking may 7th isnt too late

Correct me if i am wrong


----------



## zameer.ise

mainak said:


> I doubt there is any tatkal for PCC


I think it wasn't specifically for senior citizens. I read somewhere in PSK web and unable to locate that information now.

I think Tatkal option is still not available for PCC.


----------



## deepeshneo007

Hi Everyone,

I need some urgent help ... My EOI has been selected on 7th April and I have been invited to apply for VISA. I just want to know if i click on "APPLY VISA" button on EOI, will it require me to pay the fees $3800 right now or after uploading documents like medical PCC and assigning a case officer?

Thanks


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Just to clarify, There is no appointment required for PCC. Ignore the appointment that you get in the form while making payment. Just walk-in to the nearest PSK between 9am-11am Monday to Friday and you should be fine. Make sure that you carry the address proof as mentioned in the Documents Required list. Also carry original passport, Visa Application form and the print out for the Document Checklist for your Subclass where it is mentioned that the PCC is needed. If you are living at the same address as mentioned in your passport then you will get the PCC on the same day. If you are living at another address then a Police Verification will be scheduled and in next 1-2 weeks you should get your PCC. Please do enroll for SMS service at PSK for application updates.


----------



## superm

rohit1_sharma said:


> Just to clarify, There is no appointment required for PCC. Ignore the appointment that you get in the form while making payment. Just walk-in to the nearest PSK between 9am-11am Monday to Friday and you should be fine. Make sure that you carry the address proof as mentioned in the Documents Required list. Also carry original passport, Visa Application form and the print out for the Document Checklist for your Subclass where it is mentioned that the PCC is needed. If you are living at the same address as mentioned in your passport then you will get the PCC on the same day. If you are living at another address then a Police Verification will be scheduled and in next 1-2 weeks you should get your PCC. Please do enroll for SMS service at PSK for application updates.


yes - I did the same for PCC in delhi


----------



## MaxTheWolf

hi

how do you validate a 'complete, correctly submitted, and available for invitation' EOI?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

MaxTheWolf said:


> hi how do you validate a 'complete, correctly submitted, and available for invitation' EOI?


When u login to Skillselect account, The status on the top right corner should be SUBMITTED.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

rohit1_sharma said:


> When u login to Skillselect account, The status on the top right corner should be SUBMITTED.


When you get invite, the status will change to INVITED.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Except for 6 occupations everyone even with 60 points gets invite in 2 rounds! I haven't. Iam going mad!

Yes, mine does say 'Submitted'.


----------



## zameer.ise

rohit1_sharma said:


> Just to clarify, There is no appointment required for PCC. Ignore the appointment that you get in the form while making payment. Just walk-in to the nearest PSK between 9am-11am Monday to Friday and you should be fine. Make sure that you carry the address proof as mentioned in the Documents Required list. Also carry original passport, Visa Application form and the print out for the Document Checklist for your Subclass where it is mentioned that the PCC is needed. If you are living at the same address as mentioned in your passport then you will get the PCC on the same day. If you are living at another address then a Police Verification will be scheduled and in next 1-2 weeks you should get your PCC. Please do enroll for SMS service at PSK for application updates.


Hi Rohit,

Thanks a lot for clarification. We need to book an appointment to whatever slots available PSK and make payment. Then walk into PSK with required documents. 

Is my understanding is correct ?

Is Visa Application form different from form80 ?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

zameer.ise said:


> Hi Rohit, Thanks a lot for clarification. We need to book an appointment to whatever slots available PSK and make payment. Then walk into PSK with required documents. Is my understanding is correct ? Is Visa Application form different from form80 ?


Yes once you have made paynent for PCC Online, you can walk into the nearest PCC the next day itself between 9-11 am. The Visa Application is the attachment that you would have recieved in the email after submitting visa fee and application.

Form 80 is not needed. In addition, u need to go to the immi website and look for the page with document checklist of the visa subclass you are Applying and take print out. If your CO has asked for that PCC then that email should also work.


----------



## zameer.ise

rohit1_sharma said:


> Yes once you have made paynent for PCC Online, you can walk into the nearest PCC the next day itself between 9-11 am. The Visa Application is the attachment that you would have recieved in the email after submitting visa fee and application.
> 
> Form 80 is not needed. In addition, u need to go to the immi website and look for the page with document checklist of the visa subclass you are Applying and take print out. If your CO has asked for that PCC then that email should also work.


Got it Thanks a lot


----------



## iammanusharma

We don't need to book prior appointment for PCC. Just walk-in to any PSK at the opening hours 9AM. Carry all required supporting documents. Once PCC is initialized, you will get call from nearest police station for verfication in a week or 2.
All the best.


----------



## karnavidyut

iammanusharma said:


> We don't need to book prior appointment for PCC. Just walk-in to any PSK at the opening hours 9AM. Carry all required supporting documents. Once PCC is initialized, you will get call from nearest police station for verfication in a week or 2.
> All the best.


Getting the police verification done in a week or 2 is an ideal scenario, which unfortunately doesnt happen often 
I've been waiting for mine since 28th March. The website says wait for 3 weeks and then chase up with police department so I am giving them their 3 weeks time before i check the status with them. hwell:


----------



## karnavidyut

rohit1_sharma said:


> Just to clarify, There is no appointment required for PCC. Ignore the appointment that you get in the form while making payment. Just walk-in to the nearest PSK between 9am-11am Monday to Friday and you should be fine. Make sure that you carry the address proof as mentioned in the Documents Required list. Also carry original passport, Visa Application form and the print out for the Document Checklist for your Subclass where it is mentioned that the PCC is needed. If you are living at the same address as mentioned in your passport then you will get the PCC on the same day. If you are living at another address then a Police Verification will be scheduled and in next 1-2 weeks you should get your PCC. Please do enroll for SMS service at PSK for application updates.


I have a few points to add to Rohit's nice, crisp and useful note above
The 9 AM to 11 AM timing for walkin may vary from PSK to PSK. At Mumbai they didnt allow me at 11 AM stating that its from 9 AM to 10:30....So check the website for your PSK timings....if you search for your nearest PSK it says all about timings etc
In addition having the same current address as the passport address doesnt guarantee same day PCC, as it happened in my case  .....
and the 3 week time for Police verification is probably the best case scenario.....More often than not if there is a police verification involved there is considerable delay....Apparently they dont have enough staff to do verification in addition to the Sherlock Holmes stuff they do 
Be positive but also be prepared for all sort of eventualities as the final decision lies at the discretion of the Granting Officer at Counter C.....Give them the best smile in the world when you meet them  .....and dont feel bad if they dont smile back


----------



## Australia2012

Hi all,

My visa expires on 17 april 2014. I am about to lodge 485 today. But as I have already submitted EOI and I am sure to get an invitation on 28th april round, is there any other way to extend my stay for three weeks except lodging 485??

I don't want to waste so much money by lodging 485 just for 2 weeks as I will be lodging the PR as soon as I receive the invitation after which I will be on the bridging visa.

I need help please.....

Thank u very much....


----------



## coolvarun_80

*EOI Submitted after Victoria State Sp.*

I have submitted the EOI for AU 190 yesterday, however I had submitted the Victoria State sponsorship application on 4th April. The eoi ref 2 mentioned being same. Would tehre be any impact of this?


----------



## smartamrit

Hi,
I have very small doubt. When filling 189 visa application, in employment history, I added my recent work as software engineer which i am not claiming any points as I have not completed 1 year yet.

In the question "Is this employment related to the nominated position?" I response as "Yes" as I am working on my nomiated occupation.

In second question:

"Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely related
occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?"

I replied as no as i am claiming any points. I am correct or did some mistake. Please point out.


----------



## lv1982

Hey Guys,

I was just wondering. Hopefully, once i get an invite and start submitting all the required documents (from India).
How far back do i need my form, F -16, as in I need to submit F -16's for the last year, last two years, last 3 years etc.

Would Appreciate your answers on this one


----------



## Vasu G

lv1982 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I was just wondering. Hopefully, once i get an invite and start submitting all the required documents (from India).
> How far back do i need my form, F -16, as in I need to submit F -16's for the last year, last two years, last 3 years etc.
> 
> Would Appreciate your answers on this one


You should submit all the years for which you claimed points. For example if you have overall 5 years and ACS considered 3 years , you have to submit 3 years documents mandatorely. Remaining 2 years .. it is your wish.


----------



## pack4dubai

i Taught EOI was the 1st stage... thanks man.. now i know its a separate stage of processing.. good luck..


----------



## lv1982

Got it! Thank you buddy 

So it's pretty much for the years that ACS counted, thats the last 3 years in my case. Saves me some grief of going back and getting all the prior documents 




Vasu G said:


> You should submit all the years for which you claimed points. For example if you have overall 5 years and ACS considered 3 years , you have to submit 3 years documents mandatorely. Remaining 2 years .. it is your wish.


----------



## xd_jh_darking

Hi buddy,

just to clarify. If I do not use any work experience to claim points but actually have some experiences, do I need to quote these experience in the Visa application?


----------



## ozpr

Hi All,

Q1. Is	FORM 80 mandatory while lodging 189 Visa ?
After paying visa fees, within how many days do I need to upload all my docs ?

Q2."Though we are not claiming points for employment, we are filling the details while lodging visa and will upload supporting documents for the same. 

While submitting EOI, we referred to ACS and filled the below information
Employment from: 01-Apr-2010 To: 31-Dec-2012.
(Since ACS letter didn't mention dates and its just month and year).

However, the exact dates of employment are from 26-Apr-2010 till 19-Dec-2012.
We have all supporting evidences to prove this.

Will there be any problem because of this ?


----------



## superm

karnavidyut said:


> Getting the police verification done in a week or 2 is an ideal scenario, which unfortunately doesnt happen often
> I've been waiting for mine since 28th March. The website says wait for 3 weeks and then chase up with police department so I am giving them their 3 weeks time before i check the status with them. hwell:


Dont wait.. follow up!
you know how things get done, don't you?


----------



## muralirangana

Please update the status of 60 points cut off date for 261111

Sathya, u r advice is needed..awaiting for u r reply




R SRINIVAS--SYS ANALYST (189).........60................OCT21ST, 2013,,,,,,,..........?
Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014----------------?
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014----------------?
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014 ---------------?
anish13------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Feb 24, 2014----------------?
sas119-------------261313(189)-------60-------------March 8, 2014--------------?
ind2---------------261311(189)-------60-------------Apr 4, 2014----------------?
lv1982-------------261312(189)-------60-------------April 10, 2014-------------?[/QUOTE]


----------



## chuminh

muralirangana said:


> Please update the status of 60 points cut off date for 261111
> 
> Sathya, u r advice is needed..awaiting for u r reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R SRINIVAS--SYS ANALYST (189).........60................OCT21ST, 2013,,,,,,,..........?
> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014----------------?
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014----------------?
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014 ---------------?
> anish13------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Feb 24, 2014----------------?
> sas119-------------261313(189)-------60-------------March 8, 2014--------------?
> ind2---------------261311(189)-------60-------------Apr 4, 2014----------------?
> lv1982-------------261312(189)-------60-------------April 10, 2014-------------?


[/QUOTE]

this is 2613 list not 2611


----------



## ggupta002

One query Pls:

My ACS assessment is going to expire by June end.
EOI submitted on 29/03/2014 under 263111 with 60 points.

If by God's grace, I get invitation in 2nd round of April or say next month, then will it matter in any way later on during Visa application filing or CO allocation, if my assessment expires ?


----------



## ganeshskt

*System Analyst 60 points cut off when ...???*

Guys,

I have been waiting for the invitation since long time.
Applied 189 on june 2013 with 60 points on 2611 (System Analyst) but still waiting.....

Can any one share their happy stories if they have got invitation yet at 60 points close to june 2013 or before ???
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## pappu123

ganeshskt said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have been waiting for the invitation since long time.
> Applied 189 on june 2013 with 60 points on 2611 (System Analyst) but still waiting.....
> 
> Can any one share their happy stories if they have got invitation yet at 60 points close to june 2013 or before ???
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hi, 

You can re do the assessment under 2613 code. Then you can get it easily. With 60 points it is difficult to get the invitation.


----------



## chandana

Hi dear friends, 

This is my first post here, although I've been following this thread for a while. I cant seem to find any 65 pointers in 261111 code, being invited in yesterday's round. Anyone got any info on this?

Thanks and cheers, 
Chandana

_____________________________
Subclass 189 | Code: 261111 ICT business analyst | IELTS: 7 | EOI submission: 27/11/2013 | Points: 65 | Invitation: ??? | CO allocation: ??? | Grant: ???


----------



## decipline

*CAP Statistics for GSM - 2013 / 14 Programme*

Hello All,

Statistics according to me for GSM Programme - 2013 / 14 including all categories looks like below:-

A) State Nominations Received Till January 2014 (Sub Class 190, 489, 188 & 132) = 10257 nos

B) Add - State Nominations of February - Approx 1900 Nos

C) EOI received Under 189 & 489 Till February 2014 = 16574 nos

Total Files Submitted to DIBP till 1st Half of March 2014 will be Addition of All above A) + B) + C) = 28731 Nos.


Total CAP from DIBP for GSM 28850

Lets Pray for all. Hope for the best.

Cheers


----------



## pappu123

chandana said:


> Hi dear friends,
> 
> This is my first post here, although I've been following this thread for a while. I cant seem to find any 65 pointers in 261111 code, being invited in yesterday's round. Anyone got any info on this?
> 
> Thanks and cheers,
> Chandana
> 
> _____________________________
> Subclass 189 | Code: 261111 ICT business analyst | IELTS: 7 | EOI submission: 27/11/2013 | Points: 65 | Invitation: ??? | CO allocation: ??? | Grant: ???


Hi Chandana, 

One person with 70 point got the invitation. But I am quite surprised how you didn't get the invitation. I think last time it was cleared upto 

2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	65	26/11/2013 7.39 pm



And you have submitted on 27th. It didn't move a single day. Very much surprised. So there are lot of 70 pointers again. We will come to know once the report is published for this round.


----------



## chandana

pappu123 said:


> Hi Chandana,
> 
> One person with 70 point got the invitation. But I am quite surprised how you didn't get the invitation. I think last time it was cleared upto
> 
> 2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	65	26/11/2013 7.39 pm
> 
> 
> 
> And you have submitted on 27th. It didn't move a single day. Very much surprised. So there are lot of 70 pointers again. We will come to know once the report is published for this round.



Hi Pappu,

Exactly, my EOI submission is only a few hours away from the 24th March round last invite, and I had some hope in yesterday's round. But it looks like there was another lot of 70 pointers and the round quota for 261111 was all exhausted for them.

What's your view on this? Anyone else think otherwise? 

Cheers
Chandana,


----------



## pappu123

chandana said:


> Hi Pappu,
> 
> Exactly, my EOI submission is only a few hours away from the 24th March round last invite, and I had some hope in yesterday's round. But it looks like there was another lot of 70 pointers and the round quota for 261111 was all exhausted for them.
> 
> What's your view on this? Anyone else think otherwise?
> 
> Cheers
> Chandana,


Hi Chandana, 

I think the below may be the reasons. 

1. As the gap between last invitation to this invitation is almost 20 days, lots of 70 pointers applied in this period. 

or

2. They have invited very less number of people in the category. 

But for you, I am very hopeful that you will get your invitation in next round for sore.


----------



## coolvarun_80

Hello Chandana,

I am also new to this forum and have recently filed eoi for voctoria - 190, software tester. When you say "being invited in yesterday's round", what do you mean??



chandana said:


> Hi dear friends,
> 
> This is my first post here, although I've been following this thread for a while. I cant seem to find any 65 pointers in 261111 code, being invited in yesterday's round. Anyone got any info on this?
> 
> Thanks and cheers,
> Chandana
> 
> _____________________________
> Subclass 189 | Code: 261111 ICT business analyst | IELTS: 7 | EOI submission: 27/11/2013 | Points: 65 | Invitation: ??? | CO allocation: ??? | Grant: ???


----------



## krish82

coolvarun_80 said:


> Hello Chandana,
> 
> I am also new to this forum and have recently filed eoi for voctoria - 190, software tester. When you say "being invited in yesterday's round", what do you mean??


Hi,
Their job code is diff from 261. So the 65 pointer not seemed to be invited...


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Hi,

Can someone tell me about Paying visa application fees?

What is the best,cheapest and convenient way to pay for the visa fees and from 19th onwards there will be a Surcharge as well..

And how much is the total fees? AUD 5280 and INR 322800 is what the visa fees calculator showing up..


----------



## kyoizanag

As for 2611, prior to last round, according to the website, the Ceiling Value is 1380 and the Result to Date is 1254. To do a rough calculation, including last round, there were 6 rounds left, and 2611 is with pro rata arrangement, so the amount of invitations they give out for last round is (1380 - 1254)/6 = 21.


----------



## chandana

pappu123 said:


> Hi Chandana,
> 
> I think the below may be the reasons.
> 
> 1. As the gap between last invitation to this invitation is almost 20 days, lots of 70 pointers applied in this period.
> 
> or
> 
> 2. They have invited very less number of people in the category.
> 
> But for you, I am very hopeful that you will get your invitation in next round for sore.



Thanks for your positive thoughts Pappu!

Lets wait for the report and see what was followed. I feel your first point could be the reason. 

Cheers,
Chandana


----------



## chandana

kyoizanag said:


> As for 2611, prior to last round, according to the website, the Ceiling Value is 1380 and the Result to Date is 1254. To do a rough calculation, including last round, there were 6 rounds left, and 2611 is with pro rata arrangement, so the amount of invitations they give out for last round is (1380 - 1254)/6 = 21.


Hi kyoizanag

Thanks. As Pappu highlights above, the 21 round allocation had a three week spread. 

@all,
Was there any indication by DIAC about allocating more to other visa codes such as 489/ skilled regional nominated? 

Cheers
Chandana


----------



## noobrex

what makes an impact for getting invite.

1. Data of lodging for EOI
2. Date of effect


----------



## ind2

noobrex said:


> what makes an impact for getting invite.
> 
> 1. Data of lodging for EOI
> 2. Date of effect


date of effect. 
so if you lodged EOI on x date, but you change after that and your points alter then the new date is the date of effect, this is the one that will be considered.


----------



## ind2

ggupta002 said:


> One query Pls:
> 
> My ACS assessment is going to expire by June end.
> EOI submitted on 29/03/2014 under 263111 with 60 points.
> 
> If by God's grace, I get invitation in 2nd round of April or say next month, then will it matter in any way later on during Visa application filing or CO allocation, if my assessment expires ?


I do not think so, as you would have a valid ACS at the time of invite, that is what matters, in case it expires, you can a reissual of the same, it takes 2-3 days...I am unsure of the process but is possible.


----------



## greeniearun

Saathiya is leaving for Mel. this friday. I wish him all the best and success. Saathiya - Take a bow boss for all your contributions, encouragement and support


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*I am departing to Melbourne the day after tomorrow*

Dear all,

Hope all are doing well. I apologize for not being active on expat forum recently. I was fully engaged with various things such as meeting friends and relatives, purchasing things and so on in last 2 weeks. I now arranged almost everything and ready to fly to Australia. This marks my first international visit that makes this journey even more exciting. 

Australia, be ready to experience the earth quake (on a positive note) while i am entering into. 

Finally yet importantly, thank you all for the much needed support and guidance to make my journey colorful. I will keep you posted upon my arrival at the dream land.

Wish you all the best to everyone in this forum. love you all..

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## ind2

Hey Best of luck on ur endevour, 
a few questions?

A) Do you have a job there or will search
B) did you left ur current job and going there or tool loss of pay leave
C) have you scheduled a few interviews already, or formulated some strategy
D) what about accomdoation have you booked or what are you doing for the same..

Please be in touch...

Best of luck.


----------



## ind2

smartamrit said:


> Hi,
> I have very small doubt. When filling 189 visa application, in employment history, I added my recent work as software engineer which i am not claiming any points as I have not completed 1 year yet.
> 
> In the question "Is this employment related to the nominated position?" I response as "Yes" as I am working on my nomiated occupation.
> 
> In second question:
> 
> "Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely related
> occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?"
> 
> I replied as no as i am claiming any points. I am correct or did some mistake. Please point out.


looks ok to me...


----------



## Steve_SAP

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Hope all are doing well. I apologize for not being active on expat forum recently. I was fully engaged with various things such as meeting friends and relatives, purchasing things and so on in last 2 weeks. I now arranged almost everything and ready to fly to Australia. This marks my first international visit that makes this journey even more exciting.
> 
> Australia, be ready to experience the earth quake (on a positive note) while i am entering into.
> 
> Finally yet importantly, thank you all for the much needed support and guidance to make my journey colorful. I will keep you posted upon my arrival at the dream land.
> 
> Wish you all the best to everyone in this forum. love you all..
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


All the best dude.... Happy journey :thumb:


----------



## sas119

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Hope all are doing well. I apologize for not being active on expat forum recently. I was fully engaged with various things such as meeting friends and relatives, purchasing things and so on in last 2 weeks. I now arranged almost everything and ready to fly to Australia. This marks my first international visit that makes this journey even more exciting.
> 
> Australia, be ready to experience the earth quake (on a positive note) while i am entering into.
> 
> Finally yet importantly, thank you all for the much needed support and guidance to make my journey colorful. I will keep you posted upon my arrival at the dream land.
> 
> Wish you all the best to everyone in this forum. love you all..
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


All the best Sathiya. Bon Voyage and all the best !!!


----------



## sremtron

All the very best Sathiya ,,Because of your guidelines and care you show to fellow members makes you unique and special...


----------



## gkvithia

all the best , goodluck bon voyage


----------



## lv1982

Hey Buddy,

All the best and thanks again for all your help 



sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Hope all are doing well. I apologize for not being active on expat forum recently. I was fully engaged with various things such as meeting friends and relatives, purchasing things and so on in last 2 weeks. I now arranged almost everything and ready to fly to Australia. This marks my first international visit that makes this journey even more exciting.
> 
> Australia, be ready to experience the earth quake (on a positive note) while i am entering into.
> 
> Finally yet importantly, thank you all for the much needed support and guidance to make my journey colorful. I will keep you posted upon my arrival at the dream land.
> 
> Wish you all the best to everyone in this forum. love you all..
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


----------



## ggupta002

ind2 said:


> I do not think so, as you would have a valid ACS at the time of invite, that is what matters, in case it expires, you can a reissual of the same, it takes 2-3 days...I am unsure of the process but is possible.


Thanks Mate  ..I will look forward for the next round results and will accordingly look into the matter.


----------



## r_saraj

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Hope all are doing well. I apologize for not being active on expat forum recently. I was fully engaged with various things such as meeting friends and relatives, purchasing things and so on in last 2 weeks. I now arranged almost everything and ready to fly to Australia. This marks my first international visit that makes this journey even more exciting.
> 
> Australia, be ready to experience the earth quake (on a positive note) while i am entering into.
> 
> Finally yet importantly, thank you all for the much needed support and guidance to make my journey colorful. I will keep you posted upon my arrival at the dream land.
> 
> Wish you all the best to everyone in this forum. love you all..
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


All the best buddy!!!
Thanks a lot for ur all help...


----------



## Jon Knight1983

Hi everyone.

Has anyone been handed from the invite yet from the latest round? (14/4/2014) Any ideas on time scales? 

Thanks in advance 

Jon


----------



## mitulpatel

*Information regarding subclass 489 for Mechanical Engineer (With Masters)*

Hi all,
I am new here

I am seeking advice on Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)

I have assessed my skills as a Mechanical Engineer (ANZSCO 233512).

My IELTS Score IELTS 6.5 (R7.5, L6, W6, S6). Right now I am at 55 points

My brother in law is an Australian Citizen. My agent says I can claim 10 points under family sponsorship. That can make my Total Point score = 65

What are my chances under this category? If someone has applied under subclass 489, then please share your experience. 

Could anyone please advise me how many points they had to be able to receive an invitation for their EOIs and after how long have they waited for their invitation to arrive since they lodged their EOI please?

Any help from anyone would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks a lot


----------



## HMalhotra

Hey guys.. Ca n anyone tell me how do we get notified about the invite..? Thanks!


----------



## Jon Knight1983

HMalhotra said:


> Hey guys.. Ca n anyone tell me how do we get notified about the invite..? Thanks!


Apparently when you log in to your EOI, in the top right hand corner of the screen your status will change from Submitted to Invited i believe.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

HMalhotra said:


> Hey guys.. Ca n anyone tell me how do we get notified about the invite..? Thanks!


You will get a mail too I suppose..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ind2 said:


> Hey Best of luck on ur endevour,
> a few questions?
> 
> A) Do you have a job there or will search
> B) did you left ur current job and going there or tool loss of pay leave
> C) have you scheduled a few interviews already, or formulated some strategy
> D) what about accomdoation have you booked or what are you doing for the same..
> 
> Please be in touch...
> 
> Best of luck.


buddy, thanks for your wishes.
a. i didn't get any job yet and will search there after reaching.
b. yes, i left my current job
c. yes, i received few interview calls and they asked me to update my presence in australia and hence i hope to meet them in person.
d. i received an accommodation for 1 month and meanwhile will look for another one.


----------



## zameer.ise

Nishant Dundas said:


> You will get a mail too I suppose..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Yes you will get an email as well.. Recently I have received an invitation in my inbox .


----------



## zameer.ise

sathiyaseelan said:


> buddy, thanks for your wishes.
> a. i didn't get any job yet and will search there after reaching.
> b. yes, i left my current job
> c. yes, i received few interview calls and they asked me to update my presence in australia and hence i hope to meet them in person.
> d. i received an accommodation for 1 month and meanwhile will look for another one.


Hi Saathiya,

First of all All The Best and How are you doing ...

Nice to see you are back to forum. 

So many people were/are missing you (Including me  ). Just to inform you that I got an invite in last round and preparing for next stage.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

zameer.ise said:


> Hi Saathiya,
> 
> First of all All The Best and How are you doing ...
> 
> Nice to see you are back to forum.
> 
> So many people were/are missing you (Including me  ). Just to inform you that I got an invite in last round and preparing for next stage.


buddy, thanks for your wishes and i wish you the same to you for speedy grant of visa. i am fine buddy.


----------



## reddytelecom478

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Hope all are doing well. I apologize for not being active on expat forum recently. I was fully engaged with various things such as meeting friends and relatives, purchasing things and so on in last 2 weeks. I now arranged almost everything and ready to fly to Australia. This marks my first international visit that makes this journey even more exciting.
> 
> Australia, be ready to experience the earth quake (on a positive note) while i am entering into.
> 
> Finally yet importantly, thank you all for the much needed support and guidance to make my journey colorful. I will keep you posted upon my arrival at the dream land.
> 
> Wish you all the best to everyone in this forum. love you all..
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

All the best for your bright future. God always with you, for your kind supports towards others.

Have you happy journey.

BR///
Naga R Reddy.,


----------



## pavan29km

rohit1_sharma said:


> Just to clarify, There is no appointment required for PCC. Ignore the appointment that you get in the form while making payment. Just walk-in to the nearest PSK between 9am-11am Monday to Friday and you should be fine. Make sure that you carry the address proof as mentioned in the Documents Required list. Also carry original passport, Visa Application form and the print out for the Document Checklist for your Subclass where it is mentioned that the PCC is needed. If you are living at the same address as mentioned in your passport then you will get the PCC on the same day. If you are living at another address then a Police Verification will be scheduled and in next 1-2 weeks you should get your PCC. Please do enroll for SMS service at PSK for application updates.


I am not sure if one is granted PCC on the very day of submitting documents despite having all the address proofs and meeting other constraints.

Here's my PCC story summary: 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...290218-pcc-hyderabad-india-2.html#post3422505


----------



## Moi1234

Hi...anyone with 60 points in 26111 ,who got invite..i filed my eoi in december and still waiting..can anyone please advise?


----------



## sk2014

rohit1_sharma said:


> Just to clarify, There is no appointment required for PCC. Ignore the appointment that you get in the form while making payment. Just walk-in to the nearest PSK between 9am-11am Monday to Friday and you should be fine.


Does this work in Mumbai ( Parel). I have an appointment on 25 Apr. After reading your post I am thinking going to the Parel branch tomorrow itself.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

sk2014 said:


> Does this work in Mumbai ( Parel). I have an appointment on 25 Apr. After reading your post I am thinking going to the Parel branch tomorrow itself.


I am in Bangalore and it works, People in Delhi and Mumbai have also confirmed on this forum that it's the same there as well. Worth giving a shot.


----------



## superm

sk2014 said:


> Does this work in Mumbai ( Parel). I have an appointment on 25 Apr. After reading your post I am thinking going to the Parel branch tomorrow itself.


yeah - give it a try


----------



## ind2

sathiyaseelan said:


> buddy, thanks for your wishes.
> a. i didn't get any job yet and will search there after reaching.
> b. yes, i left my current job
> c. yes, i received few interview calls and they asked me to update my presence in australia and hence i hope to meet them in person.
> d. i received an accommodation for 1 month and meanwhile will look for another one.


Thanks Sathiya.... Best of luck...... 
We are coming soon too. so please keep posting your experiences...


----------



## greeniearun

My wife scheduled an appointment on Feb 12 this year for PCC in Trichy office. But she was there on Jan 28 itself and the folks at passport office asked for her login ID and pwd which she registered for having this appointment. They did something at backend and manually changed the date to Jan 28. She was then given the PCC in one hour.

That was something lucky...


----------



## greeniearun

smartamrit said:


> Hi,
> I have very small doubt. When filling 189 visa application, in employment history, I added my recent work as software engineer which i am not claiming any points as I have not completed 1 year yet.
> 
> In the question "Is this employment related to the nominated position?" I response as "Yes" as I am working on my nomiated occupation.
> 
> In second question:
> 
> "Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely related
> occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?"
> 
> I replied as no as i am claiming any points. I am correct or did some mistake. Please point out.


I suppose 'no' is the response to your first question... The yes or no would add up to the points.. So if you say Yes here this should have been reviewed by your ACS and you would get points for that...

Please double check before proceeding... This is very important


----------



## sevnik0202

Hi All

I have few doubts expect your valuable inputs.

I applied for EOI 189 60 points on 22nd Mar 2014 and I am expecting an invite in the first or second round of may.

a. My wifes IELTS will be over 1 year old in may. Will she have to reappear?

b. If I get an invite in June and I apply in july will my application be processed under old rules or new ones?

Cheers
Dev


----------



## ind2

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have few doubts expect your valuable inputs.
> 
> I applied for EOI 189 60 points on 22nd Mar 2014 and I am expecting an invite in the first or second round of may.
> 
> a. My wifes IELTS will be over 1 year old in may. Will she have to reappear?
> 
> b. If I get an invite in June and I apply in july will my application be processed under old rules or new ones?
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


not an expert but my guesses are

A) no need to reappear IELTS results are valid for 3 years.

B) I guess if you apply before 1st of July you will be processed under old rules, I think you will get invite in May, I am thinking I might get it too in May.. so better to apply by 31st May to be on safe side....


----------



## sevnik0202

ind2 said:


> not an expert but my guesses are
> 
> A) no need to reappear IELTS results are valid for 3 years.
> 
> B) I guess if you apply before 1st of July you will be processed under old rules, I think you will get invite in May, I am thinking I might get it too in May.. so better to apply by 31st May to be on safe side....



As per last two rounds both of us should get an invite in any of the two rounds in may!!! Keeping my fingers crossed by the way.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## coolvarun_80

Hello,

I have file my EOI(190-Victoria, 261314, 65 pts) on this monday. Please can anyone tell me what does 'Round' mean here?
Q2. Within how much time can I expect a response on my EOI.


----------



## coolvarun_80

Please can you guide me about the Rounds process. how many rounds are there, what actually do the eoi team does in these so called rounds etcc..


----------



## superm

coolvarun_80 said:


> Please can you guide me about the Rounds process. how many rounds are there, what actually do the eoi team does in these so called rounds etcc..


once you have cleared ielts and assessment and you have checked that you are good as per eiligibility, you fill EOI which takes all details (no documents) - and then eoi invites happen twice a month in which fixed number of people are invited to apply for visa based on the points they have got = higher the points earlier you are invited. if same points then they check the time of submission, earlier the better!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sevnik0202 said:


> As per last two rounds both of us should get an invite in any of the two rounds in may!!! Keeping my fingers crossed by the way.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Hey pals

Best of luck! I am also awaiting invitation. Just that my SOL is 221111.

Dear people

I have a question that makes me anxious..

My SOL is a flagged occupation i.e. there are chances that it may not be included in the 2014-15 SOL list, or the minimum points requirement for my SOL (221111) may be raised to 65 or 70 or whatever. I want to know in case I have lodged my visa before 30th June 2014 AND 221111 becomes excluded from 2014-15 SOL list then what happns to my visa application?

Rgds


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ind2 said:


> not an expert but my guesses are
> 
> A) no need to reappear IELTS results are valid for 3 years.
> 
> B) I guess if you apply before 1st of July you will be processed under old rules, I think you will get invite in May, I am thinking I might get it too in May.. so better to apply by 31st May to be on safe side....


Best of luck pal!


----------



## mora123

Hi friends,

i need some clarifications.... 

I would like tell about my qualification is CIVIL ENGINEER graduate with 7 years work experience as "Construction Project Manager" in Hyderabad, India. My Skill assessment is "POSITIVE". But my IELTS score is very bad.

Now my doubts are
* before giving IELTS again can check my points where i am standing...
* should i register EOI and check my luck if I am qualify for invitation...
* can I skip my spouse details because his 10+2 and he lost his certificates and he is in business (Export & Import) and went on business to China,UK,Bangkok and Europe on business visit...


HOPE SOMEONE WILL HELP ON THESE PLEASE .................

Mora


----------



## maq_qatar

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Hope all are doing well. I apologize for not being active on expat forum recently. I was fully engaged with various things such as meeting friends and relatives, purchasing things and so on in last 2 weeks. I now arranged almost everything and ready to fly to Australia. This marks my first international visit that makes this journey even more exciting.
> 
> Australia, be ready to experience the earth quake (on a positive note) while i am entering into.
> 
> Finally yet importantly, thank you all for the much needed support and guidance to make my journey colorful. I will keep you posted upon my arrival at the dream land.
> 
> Wish you all the best to everyone in this forum. love you all..
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


Wish you all the best for upcoming life and specially job hunt

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## mora123

Hi friends,

i need some clarifications.... 

I would like tell about my qualification is CIVIL ENGINEER graduate with 7 years work experience as "Construction Project Manager" in Hyderabad, India. My Skill assessment is "POSITIVE". But my IELTS score is very bad.

Now my doubts are
* before giving IELTS again can check my points where i am standing...
* should i register EOI and check my luck if I am qualify for invitation...
* can I skip my spouse details because his 10+2 and he lost his certificates and he is in business (Export & Import) and went on business to China,UK,Bangkok and Europe on business visit...


HOPE SOMEONE WILL HELP ON THESE PLEASE .................

Mora


----------



## sk2014

mora123 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> 
> Now my doubts are
> 
> * should i register EOI and check my luck if I am qualify for invitation...
> 
> Mora



There is no luck. Do you have 60 points? If no then dont file the EOI


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hey pals
> 
> Best of luck! I am also awaiting invitation. Just that my SOL is 221111.
> 
> Dear people
> 
> I have a question that makes me anxious..
> 
> My SOL is a flagged occupation i.e. there are chances that it may not be included in the 2014-15 SOL list, or the minimum points requirement for my SOL (221111) may be raised to 65 or 70 or whatever. I want to know in case I have lodged my visa before 30th June 2014 AND 221111 becomes excluded from 2014-15 SOL list then what happns to my visa application?
> 
> Rgds


I don't think at the time of Visa, they would check if the occupation is still open or closed. 

Wish you luck.


----------



## ind2

mora123 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> i need some clarifications....
> 
> I would like tell about my qualification is CIVIL ENGINEER graduate with 7 years work experience as "Construction Project Manager" in Hyderabad, India. My Skill assessment is "POSITIVE". But my IELTS score is very bad.
> 
> Now my doubts are
> * before giving IELTS again can check my points where i am standing...
> * should i register EOI and check my luck if I am qualify for invitation...
> * can I skip my spouse details because his 10+2 and he lost his certificates and he is in business (Export & Import) and went on business to China,UK,Bangkok and Europe on business visit...
> 
> 
> HOPE SOMEONE WILL HELP ON THESE PLEASE .................
> 
> Mora




hi Mora,
you can go and lodge EOI and see if you meet points. if you are not meeting it will not allow you to submit it.. so feel free, you can use points calculators too.. to calculate the points....

a brief is as below..

AGE < 33 30 poionts
7 yrs work 10 points
Graduation 15 points

total 55 points.. now to get thru you would require IELTs 7 band each....

or you can try for the state sponsorship... that can give you 5 points... but one thing is sure you would atleast need 6 bands in all for IELTS to get a PR...

Again, I am no expert, hope this helps..


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

ind2 said:


> hi Mora,
> you can go and lodge EOI and see if you meet points. if you are not meeting it will not allow you to submit it.. so feel free, you can use points calculators too.. to calculate the points....
> 
> a brief is as below..
> 
> AGE < 33 30 poionts
> 7 yrs work 10 points
> Graduation 15 points
> 
> total 55 points.. now to get thru you would require IELTs 7 band each....
> 
> or you can try for the state sponsorship... that can give you 5 points... but one thing is sure you would atleast need 6 bands in all for IELTS to get a PR...
> 
> Again, I am no expert, hope this helps..


If I'm not wrong, 3 yrs of work exp get 05 Pts
5 Yrs gets 10 Points
8 Yrs gets 15 Points

Referring to Book 6 page 21 of Immi skill assessment for Visa Subclass 189-190 ...


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sourabh.sakhare said:


> I don't think at the time of Visa, they would check if the occupation is still open or closed.
> 
> Wish you luck.


Thanks Sourabh!


----------



## chandana

Guys, 

April 14th report is out.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3

*14th april round results out!*

Hopes soaring again! 14th april report out. Here is a preview of the golden 6 occupations cut-off status:
Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut-offs for occupations in the 14 April 2014 invitation round
Occupation ID	Description Points Score	Visa date of effect
2331	Chemical and Materials Engineers 60 05/02/2014 1.36 pm
2334	Electronics Engineers 60 09/01/2014 8.50 pm
2339	Other Engineering Professionals 60 13/11/2013 9.19 pm
2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts 70 04/04/2014 8.18 pm
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60 27/01/2014 4.15 pm
2633	Telecommunications Engineering Professional 60 27/12/2013 6.28 pm

Hoping for the may round :fingerscrossed:

All the best guys!


----------



## mainak

bad for 2611 - even 65 pointers did not make the cut...
good for 2613 - cleared till 27th (earlier assumed 25th) then highly likely till middle of march EOI dates will get invitations in next round...

cheeres


----------



## sevnik0202

Hi


Link for 14th April round results:

SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 14 April 2014 Results


----------



## lv1982

Trying to be super positive and hoping that in May rounds, April submissions get an invite :fingerscrossed: 



mainak said:


> bad for 2611 - even 65 pointers did not make the cut...
> good for 2613 - cleared till 27th (earlier assumed 25th) then highly likely till middle of march EOI dates will get invitations in next round...
> 
> cheeres


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Link for 14th April round results:
> 
> SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 14 April 2014 Results


OMG! 

My DoE is 21/03/2014 but the cut of date is 14/04/2014. Why did I not get the invite?

Is it because all of the invitation quota for my SOL was consumed by 65 pointers in my SOL? That is all I can think of. Or am I missing something? There are as many 65 pointer invites as there are 60 pointer invites this time. A similar phenomena was experienced in 13 Jan 2014 invites when 65 pointer invites were way more than 60 pointer invites!

or did they just ignored my SOL?


----------



## vottie

(from All those Accountants thread)

Max, I see the 14 April report is already out. Something's not right, because the cut-off date for EOI's was 14 April...so something is off with your EOI, it seems???

Checklist:
you picked code 221111?
you got 60 points?
you didn't perhaps receive an invite but not an email?

I can't help with checking unfortunately, because once you receive a grant, the EOI is deleted, so I can't go back to check what mine looked like.

I would contact DIBP. Maybe for some weird reason, yours fell through the crack.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Just checked. 174 invites in my SOL.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

vottie said:


> (from All those Accountants thread)
> 
> Max, I see the 14 April report is already out. Something's not right, because the cut-off date for EOI's was 14 April...so something is off with your EOI, it seems???
> 
> Checklist:
> you picked code 221111?
> you got 60 points?
> you didn't perhaps receive an invite but not an email?
> 
> I can't help with checking unfortunately, because once you receive a grant, the EOI is deleted, so I can't go back to check what mine looked like.
> 
> I would contact DIBP. Maybe for some weird reason, yours fell through the crack.


Hi Vottie

I am really thinkng how to paste a screen shot of my EOI homepage after hiding personal details. Iknow one more member from other forum whose all details are same as mine, but his DoE is 31/03/2014. He did not getthe invitation either. 

What bollocks!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

hmmmm... the cut off date is 14/04/2014, but we can not know the last invitation was sent to which SOL. Same thing for last time, the cut off date was 13/03/2014, but we can not know what SOL the ast invitation was sent to.

The other way to ponder over it is.. what was the last cut off date for invitation sent to 2211. That is what really ia cut off in my case.

It seems there is huge surge in number of EOI's in Feb-Mar'14 in SOL 2211. I also specifically remember from my Assessing Officer from CPA mentioning that they received huge number of Skills Assessment appkications in Jan - Feb!

hmmm...


----------



## MaxTheWolf

OMG! 

Congrats Vottie! 

" Grant : 17.4  "


----------



## mora123

ind2 said:


> hi Mora,
> you can go and lodge EOI and see if you meet points. if you are not meeting it will not allow you to submit it.. so feel free, you can use points calculators too.. to calculate the points....
> 
> a brief is as below..
> 
> AGE < 33 30 poionts
> 7 yrs work 10 points
> Graduation 15 points
> 
> total 55 points.. now to get thru you would require IELTs 7 band each....
> 
> or you can try for the state sponsorship... that can give you 5 points... but one thing is sure you would atleast need 6 bands in all for IELTS to get a PR...
> 
> Again, I am no expert, hope this helps..


Hi ind2,

Thanks for your information
My age is 34
Since from 2007 June i am working in the same company till now
BTech (Civil) and MBA (HR) - qualification
IELTS overall score 6.0 
Skill assessment through VETASSESS is positive

Spouse 
age is 45
self employed business
10+2
IELTS not given...
and as you told to try state sponsorship please tell me more information on that and how to get qualify. My interests are to apply for PERTH, Western Australia

thanks
mora


----------



## zameer.ise

*New Editable Form 80*

Please find latest version of editable form80.


----------



## AlexSydney

*Likely DIAC made a mistake on the reports page*



MaxTheWolf said:


> OMG!
> 
> My DoE is 21/03/2014 but the cut of date is 14/04/2014. Why did I not get the invite?
> 
> Is it because all of the invitation quota for my SOL was consumed by 65 pointers in my SOL? That is all I can think of. Or am I missing something? There are as many 65 pointer invites as there are 60 pointer invites this time. A similar phenomena was experienced in 13 Jan 2014 invites when 65 pointer invites were way more than 60 pointer invites!
> 
> or did they just ignored my SOL?


I think DIAC has made a mistake on the reports page. I think they meant to say 14/03/2014 10.49 am instead of 14/04/2014 10.49 am. 2 reasons why I think this is the case:
1. The invitations went out at 12am on 14/04/2014. How can they invite somebody who submitted the EOI at 10:49 am when the invitations went out 10 hours earlier ?  Mind you, all these times are based on Canberra time, so no timezone issue either.
2. My cousin whose DOE is 19/03/2014 did not get an invite and he is an electrical engineer, so he is not subject to pro rata arrangement either.

Hope this helps calm some nerves.

--Alex


----------



## lv1982

Hey Zameer,

Thanks for putting this up. At least gave me an idea of the kind of information required if things get to that stage. 
I'm assuming Form 80 is what needs to be filled out if one gets an invite?

Thank You



zameer.ise said:


> Please find latest version of editable form80.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

AlexSydney said:


> I think DIAC has made a mistake on the reports page. I think they meant to say 14/03/2014 10.49 am instead of 14/04/2014 10.49 am. 2 reasons why I think this is the case:
> 1. The invitations went out at 12am on 14/04/2014. How can they invite somebody who submitted the EOI at 10:49 am when the invitations went out 10 hours earlier ?  Mind you, all these times are based on Canberra time, so no timezone issue either.
> 2. My cousin whose DOE is 19/03/2014 did not get an invite and he is an electrical engineer, so he is not subject to pro rata arrangement either.
> 
> Hope this helps calm some nerves.
> 
> --Alex


Alex

14/4/2014 may not be possible, but can't be 14/3/2014 either. The previous cut off was 13/3/2014. They could not have done just one day of EOI after 20 someting days gap with 1200 invitations.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

AlexSydney said:


> I think DIAC has made a mistake on the reports page. I think they meant to say 14/03/2014 10.49 am instead of 14/04/2014 10.49 am. 2 reasons why I think this is the case:
> 1. The invitations went out at 12am on 14/04/2014. How can they invite somebody who submitted the EOI at 10:49 am when the invitations went out 10 hours earlier ?  Mind you, all these times are based on Canberra time, so no timezone issue either.
> 2. My cousin whose DOE is 19/03/2014 did not get an invite and he is an electrical engineer, so he is not subject to pro rata arrangement either.
> 
> Hope this helps calm some nerves.
> 
> --Alex


A very possible explanation of what has just happened is that the pro rata arrangement does not ONLY apply to the categorized six occupations, anymore.


----------



## koleth

Guys,
I have applied for EOI on July'13, unfortunately my job code was in that Golden Five list, so i dint received the invitation.

I changed my job code and applied for EOI today and the points are same as before, but my EOI submitted date (Effective Date) has not changed, its the same as before July'13. is it like that? or will (Effective Date) change?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Guys

Does this look like perfectly submitted EOI?


----------



## sas119

MaxTheWolf said:


> Guys
> 
> Does this look like perfectly submitted EOI?


Yes Max. Looks fine. You are good. The moment you get an invitation, 'SUBMITTED' should change to 'INVITED'. Keep an eye. All the best.


----------



## sas119

mainak said:


> bad for 2611 - even 65 pointers did not make the cut...
> good for 2613 - cleared till 27th (earlier assumed 25th) then highly likely till middle of march EOI dates will get invitations in next round...
> 
> cheeres


Yes Mainak,

From the reports, it is evident that 2613 with DOE's till 27th January 2014 have all received invites. It's like a month and 15 days between 9th December 2013 and 27th Jan 2014. So going by the same principle, if we calculate month and 15 days (about 45 days) from 27th Jan 2014, it comes to 14th March 2014 which will mean all those till 14/03/2014 DOE with 60 points should receive invitations on 28th April 2014.

But we can just keep on speculating. I am just being optimistic. We do not know how many 65 and 70 pointers are ahead having DOE in Feb and March. In all probabilities, 65'ers have mostly been cleared as I saw ones with 65 points with DOE in even April been receiving invitations.

I may be wrong. Its just number guess. But being optimistic doesnt harm .

Goodluck guys. Keep all posted.Cheers !!!


----------



## pan_bishnoi

sas119 said:


> Yes Mainak,
> 
> From the reports, it is evident that 2613 with DOE's till 27th January 2014 have all received invites. It's like a month and 15 days between 9th December 2013 and 27th Jan 2014. So going by the same principle, if we calculate month and 15 days (about 45 days) from 27th Jan 2014, it comes to 14th March 2014 which will mean all those till 14/03/2014 DOE with 60 points should receive invitations on 28th April 2014.
> 
> But we can just keep on speculating. I am just being optimistic. We do not know how many 65 and 70 pointers are ahead having DOE in Feb and March. In all probabilities, 65'ers have mostly been cleared as I saw ones with 65 points with DOE in even April been receiving invitations.
> 
> I may be wrong. Its just number guess. But being optimistic doesnt harm .
> 
> Goodluck guys. Keep all posted.Cheers !!!


Yea 14th april report is a good one for 2613 60 pointers. Best of luck to all people who have not got the invite yet!!!

I had also submitted EOI on 10/03/2014 in 261313 with 60 points 

Regards,
Pankaj


----------



## sudarshan1987

Anybody with occupation code 233512/3 with 60 points submitted in 1st week of April 2014 ?


----------



## koleth

Guys,
I have applied for EOI on July'13, unfortunately my job code was in that Golden Five list, so i dint received the invitation.

I changed my job code and applied for EOI today and the points are same as before, but my EOI submitted date (Effective Date) has not changed, its the same as before July'13. is it like that? or will (Effective Date) change?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

sk2014 said:


> Does this work in Mumbai ( Parel). I have an appointment on 25 Apr. After reading your post I am thinking going to the Parel branch tomorrow itself.


Yes it is the same in Mumbai too.
I did it from thane center

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## warlock233

How do you guys check how many invites were sent per occupation?
Is there a way to know if someone got invited with 60 points for 263111?

I'm filling EOI today with 65 points... could I get an invitation next round?

Cheers


----------



## mainak

65 will get surely


----------



## MaxTheWolf

warlock233 said:


> How do you guys check how many invites were sent per occupation?
> Is there a way to know if someone got invited with 60 points for 263111?
> 
> I'm filling EOI today with 65 points... could I get an invitation next round?
> 
> Cheers


For your first question..

You'll need to monitor fortnightly as to how many invitations were sent after a round.

In my case the cumulative invitations sent for 2211 by 24th March 2014 round were 4393. After 14th April 2014 the figure on the website changed to 4567. So, 4567 - 4393 = 174 invitations were sent to 2211 in 14th April 2014 round of invitations.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

I am pretty confident that the pro rata arrangement applies to ALL the occupations now instead of the popular belief that it applies to only the categorized 6 occupations.

My DoE is 21/3/2014 and I have not gotten invitation yet, even though my occupation is not amongst the categorized 6. The cut off has already reached 14/4/2014 by 14th April round.

I also know two more persons whose SOL is not amongst the categorized 6 occupations and their DoE are very near mine. They are also awaiting invitation. One has same SOL as mine, and the other's is different.


----------



## sas119

MaxTheWolf said:


> I am pretty confident that the pro rata arrangement applies to ALL the occupations now instead of the popular belief that it applies to only the categorized 6 occupations.
> 
> My DoE is 21/3/2014 and I have not gotten invitation yet, even though my occupation is not amongst the categorized 6. The cut off has already reached 14/4/2014 by 14th April round.
> 
> I also know two more persons whose SOL is not amongst the categorized 6 occupations and their DoE are very near mine. They are also awaiting invitation. One has same SOL as mine, and the other's is different.


Agreed Max.. However the backlog for 2613 seems to be 
moving swiftly like always compared to 
other occupations..


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sas119 said:


> Agreed Max.. However the backlog for 2613 seems to be
> moving swiftly like always compared to
> other occupations..


I really want to know the cutoff date specifically for 2211. There is no way to do that. You guys get to know it so you can have your estimates done. I don't know how many 65/70 pointers will add up in 2211 in this 14 days gap.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

From DIBP website:

"An occupation ceiling will be applied to invitations to apply to migrate under the points based skilled visas of the general skilled migration programme. There will be a limit on how many invitations are issued in these subclasses for a particular occupation to ensure that the migration programme is not dominated by a small number of occupations."


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Anyone has any idea how many invitations did 2613 get in 14th April round?


----------



## abhifirewall

MaxTheWolf said:


> Anyone has any idea how many invitations did 2613 get in 14th April round?


Total number of invites for 2613 on 14th April invite: 
3501-3129 = 372


----------



## gordon_hll

sudarshan1987 said:


> Anybody with occupation code 233512/3 with 60 points submitted in 1st week of April 2014 ?


Yes , I submitted at 4-4, so far no invitation.
what about u.


----------



## bond_bhai

Guys,
Need your help with a few questions on uploading docs - 
1. How to upload docs? I mean, do i need to "merge" all the payslips from one organization into a single file or one pdf per organization?
Basically, File 1 for all payslips
File 2 for Form16s
File 3 for Bank statements?
Is this how it usually done?
2. How about employment references? Do i need to do it the same? Merge all companies' employment references/stat decs into a single file? 
3. My companies have issued only electronic payslips. Is this ok? Do i need to get any kind of letter from the HR? I am not sure if they will provide even if i ask them!


----------



## zameer.ise

lv1982 said:


> Hey Zameer,
> 
> Thanks for putting this up. At least gave me an idea of the kind of information required if things get to that stage.
> I'm assuming Form 80 is what needs to be filled out if one gets an invite?
> 
> Thank You


yes, that's correct.


----------



## Gatecrasher

Hi there can someone tell me when I should expect a invite I have 60 points and am going for general electrician my visa date of effect is 30/03/14, I was expecting my invite on the last round and did not receive one, when I look at reports I see this

Invitation process and cut-off date by point score
Visa Subclass	Points Score	Visa date of effect
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	60	14/04/2014 10.49 am
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	60	12/01/2014 12.00 am

so how does that work, someone with the same points gets a invite on the day and I don't, as far as I am aware general electrician has a very high ceiling with not many invites, is there a way I can find out visa date of effect for electricians tis last round. My problem is I only have until june then I have to leave australia so would like a invite before so I can get a bridging visa, I can claim more points but its with work experience and its hard to prove in my profession, I have also had a 190 invite which is for the state I live in but I wanted 189, should I just settle for 190?

cheers


----------



## ind2

koleth said:


> Guys,
> I have applied for EOI on July'13, unfortunately my job code was in that Golden Five list, so i dint received the invitation.
> 
> I changed my job code and applied for EOI today and the points are same as before, but my EOI submitted date (Effective Date) has not changed, its the same as before July'13. is it like that? or will (Effective Date) change?


hi Koleth,
The effect date will not change, since ur points are not changing..
but then there comes a dilemna.. that ur ACS assessement date would be after ur EOI submitted date, I had same issues and i filed a new EOI,... there is no clear information on this.... I read many docs and did a lot of study.. but after that just gave up and relodged EOI after deleting the previous one...

I advice u the same... but again it is better to contact DIAC and get necessary details..


----------



## pappu123

ind2 said:


> hi Koleth,
> The effect date will not change, since ur points are not changing..
> but then there comes a dilemna.. that ur ACS assessement date would be after ur EOI submitted date, I had same issues and i filed a new EOI,... there is no clear information on this.... I read many docs and did a lot of study.. but after that just gave up and relodged EOI after deleting the previous one...
> 
> I advice u the same... but again it is better to contact DIAC and get necessary details..


Hi ind2, 

Just wanted to ask one question. Now from your signature your occupation code is 263111. Earlier under which code you have done your assessment. Please let me know as I am also in dilemma.


----------



## koleth

ind2 said:


> hi Koleth,
> The effect date will not change, since ur points are not changing..
> but then there comes a dilemna.. that ur ACS assessement date would be after ur EOI submitted date, I had same issues and i filed a new EOI,... there is no clear information on this.... I read many docs and did a lot of study.. but after that just gave up and relodged EOI after deleting the previous one...
> 
> I advice u the same... but again it is better to contact DIAC and get necessary details..


Do you mean to say that i have to Withdraw or Suspend? and does it take time to get withdrawn or suspended? or will i be able to do then and there


Please reply me soon..

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nishant Dundas

koleth said:


> Do you mean to say that i have to Withdraw or Suspend? and does it take time to get withdrawn or suspended? or will i be able to do then and there
> 
> Please reply me soon..
> 
> Thanks in advance


Rules state that your assessments and ielts should not be after eoi lodgement date.
That applies to your case.
I strongly too suggest you contact dipb asap.
It shouldn't happen that you get an invite my friend as it would be invalid.
But get it confirmed ASAP please

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## koleth

Nishant Dundas said:


> Rules state that your assessments and ielts should not be after eoi lodgement date.
> That applies to your case.
> I strongly too suggest you contact dipb asap.
> It shouldn't happen that you get an invite my friend as it would be invalid.
> But get it confirmed ASAP please
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Contacting DIPB and getting a clarification might take longer time. Can i go ahead and withdraw my EOI and recreate once agian? here my next question is will i be able to create a 2nd EOI as i have read somewhere that 2 EOI is not possible.


----------



## koleth

Nishant Dundas said:


> Rules state that your assessments and ielts should not be after eoi lodgement date.
> That applies to your case.
> I strongly too suggest you contact dipb asap.
> It shouldn't happen that you get an invite my friend as it would be invalid.
> But get it confirmed ASAP please
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Could you also let me know where do we have this information "Rules state that your assessments and ielts should not be after eoi lodgement date"

Do i have to withdraw or Suspend my existing EOI? to put a new one


----------



## ind2

koleth said:


> Could you also let me know where do we have this information "Rules state that your assessments and ielts should not be after eoi lodgement date"
> 
> Do i have to withdraw or Suspend my existing EOI? to put a new one


yes withdraw your application, this will be done in a few minutes.. just click withdraw...

When u try to login with the same details it will throw error stating the id does not exist.

there will be a mail in your inbox stating that ur application is withdrawn (Might take some time).

then you could immediately create a new EOI. Note the date of effect then will be today's date or EOI logging date. 

Hope this clarifies few things for you.


----------



## ind2

pappu123 said:


> Hi ind2,
> 
> Just wanted to ask one question. Now from your signature your occupation code is 263111. Earlier under which code you have done your assessment. Please let me know as I am also in dilemma.


hi 
Pappu, Earlier I got it as System Analyst, 261111 and since the Queue was not moving, I filed a review as analyst programmer, It took me 3 weeks and costed my another 25K INR.. but now I am expecting the invite soon in this new group...


----------



## koleth

ind2 said:


> yes withdraw your application, this will be done in a few minutes.. just click withdraw...
> 
> When u try to login with the same details it will throw error stating the id does not exist.
> 
> there will be a mail in your inbox stating that ur application is withdrawn (Might take some time).
> 
> then you could immediately create a new EOI. Note the date of effect then will be today's date or EOI logging date.
> 
> Hope this clarifies few things for you.


Thanks a lot Bro... I've recreated the EOI and submitted it


----------



## sudarshan1987

gordon_hll said:


> Yes , I submitted at 4-4, so far no invitation.
> what about u.



Hopefully will get by another 1-2 rounds.


----------



## PreetBadwal

Hi, 

Please help me here, I am confused about a situation in which I am stuck . 
I lodged an eoi for 189 and 489 visa for software engineer 261313 in March. As the requirements for 489 I provided my eoi number to nsw . 
Now after almost a month I wake up from sleep and came to know that if they send me invitation for 489 then i will not be able to get invitaion for 189 for 60 days as they will lock my eoi account for 60 days period. 
I don't want to have my account locked . Is it possible if I lodge another eoi for 489 and provide them new eoi number to update, will they do it? 

I know it is good idea to ask them but there are public holidays until Tuesday and I am very tensed , so to keep my nerves calm please reply me as soon as possible. 
Many thanks


----------



## ind2

koleth said:


> Thanks a lot Bro... I've recreated the EOI and submitted it


Best of luck.. hope you get an invite soon.


----------



## ind2

PreetBadwal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me here, I am confused about a situation in which I am stuck .
> I lodged an eoi for 189 and 489 visa for software engineer 261313 in March. As the requirements for 489 I provided my eoi number to nsw .
> Now after almost a month I wake up from sleep and came to know that if they send me invitation for 489 then i will not be able to get invitaion for 189 for 60 days as they will lock my eoi account for 60 days period.
> I don't want to have my account locked . Is it possible if I lodge another eoi for 489 and provide them new eoi number to update, will they do it?
> 
> I know it is good idea to ask them but there are public holidays until Tuesday and I am very tensed , so to keep my nerves calm please reply me as soon as possible.
> Many thanks


you cannot create 2 EOIs.. I think you will get an 189 Invite before 489, as the number of 489 issued is only 15 compared to 250 odd in 189...
Best of luck.


----------



## mady123

My Brother 489 FS *Doe is 5/03/2014 with 65 points*. The cutoff date of* FS 489 on 14 April invitation round is 12/01/2014 with 60 points*. i really dont understand why did'nt he get the invitation in last round. His occupation is not in golden 6 occupations. Is there anything went wrong or am i missing something?


----------



## srik2006

mady123 said:


> My Brother 489 FS *Doe is 5/03/2014 with 65 points*. The cutoff date of* FS 489 on 14 April invitation round is 12/01/2014 with 60 points*. i really dont understand why did'nt he get the invitation in last round. His occupation is not in golden 6 occupations. Is there anything went wrong or am i missing something?


the cut off date >>>for 65 pointer :
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	65	3/03/2014 2.16 pm as per 24 March 2014 Results


----------



## mady123

srik2006 said:


> the cut off date >>>for 65 pointer :
> Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	65	3/03/2014 2.16 pm as per 24 March 2014 Results


then why didn't my brother get an invitation in 14 April round? He scored 65 and they invited 60 pointer instead of 65. does not make any sense.


----------



## ecdghhl

Hi ind2
I submitted my EOI on 15th April with 60 points and found next day that I have entered wrong IELTS TRF ref no. and updated it immediately. 
So now its showing submitted date as 15th April and updated date as 16th April will it impact on my EOI selection.


----------



## Cora

Hi everyone,
I am new to this forum.

I am very confused about the EOI report on 14/4/2014, which said the cut-off on occupation 261313 was Jan 27,2014. 
Actually I raised my EOI on Jan 22th, 2014, 60 pts, 261313, but I did not receive any invitation.
Why my EOI was ignored by the system?

Is there anyone getting an invitation who is also 2613, 60pts, and submitted your EOI from Jan 20 to Jan 27 ???

Good luck to all!


----------



## Rizwan125

*Cut-Off date passed & EOI haven,t Invite*

Dear Experts and Senior,

Dear Sathiya ,
i haven,t received invitation.

14th april published report regarding 489

skilled killed - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	60	12/01/2014 12.00a.m


whereas as per 10 feb 2014 results

Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	60	13/12/2013 12.48 pm

i was only 5 hours behind as per feb report,
but now i am worried

My EOI submitted 60 13/12/2013 5:38pm

Should i contact DIBP regarding invitation????????


----------



## anish13

Cora said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> I am very confused about the EOI report on 14/4/2014, which said the cut-off on occupation 261313 was Jan 27,2014.
> Actually I raised my EOI on Jan 22th, 2014, 60 pts, 261313, but I did not receive any invitation.
> Why my EOI was ignored by the system?
> 
> Is there anyone getting an invitation who is also 2613, 60pts, and submitted your EOI from Jan 20 to Jan 27 ???
> 
> Good luck to all!


everyone till jan 27th with 60 points have received an invitation. have you by any chance updated your EOI at any time which has affected your score?


----------



## anish13

ecdghhl said:


> Hi ind2
> I submitted my EOI on 15th April with 60 points and found next day that I have entered wrong IELTS TRF ref no. and updated it immediately.
> So now its showing submitted date as 15th April and updated date as 16th April will it impact on my EOI selection.


no, as long as your points in EOI doesnt change, you dont have to worry.. if your points change, then the latest date becomes your submitted date


----------



## ind2

ecdghhl said:


> Hi ind2
> I submitted my EOI on 15th April with 60 points and found next day that I have entered wrong IELTS TRF ref no. and updated it immediately.
> So now its showing submitted date as 15th April and updated date as 16th April will it impact on my EOI selection.


No it should not ur affect date should be still15th


----------



## ecdghhl

Thanks buddies for ur quick response. .


----------



## pappu123

ind2 said:


> hi
> Pappu, Earlier I got it as System Analyst, 261111 and since the Queue was not moving, I filed a review as analyst programmer, It took me 3 weeks and costed my another 25K INR.. but now I am expecting the invite soon in this new group...


Thanks for your response. 
In fact I have filled the application in System Analyst but as the queue is not moving due to 70 pointers. I have filled a new application under 261111 - Developer Programmer and waiting for the result and hope will get it by June.


----------



## sas119

Cora said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> I am very confused about the EOI report on 14/4/2014, which said the cut-off on occupation 261313 was Jan 27,2014.
> Actually I raised my EOI on Jan 22th, 2014, 60 pts, 261313, but I did not receive any invitation.
> Why my EOI was ignored by the system?
> 
> Is there anyone getting an invitation who is also 2613, 60pts, and submitted your EOI from Jan 20 to Jan 27 ???
> 
> Good luck to all!


Cora,

Thats really weird.. Have you made sure that your EOI
is not in a suspended/withdrawn state..Login to skillselect and look at the Eoi status
on the top right corner.. It should be SUBMiTTED.. Did you file eoi urself or through an agent ?? If through an agent then check with him.. Also check your spam mail for any invite mails from system/DIBP because I believe all those having visa date of effect until 27th january 2014 with 60 points for 2613 have all been invited on 14th april 2014...


----------



## zameer.ise

*Doubt on Form80*

Do we need to use PEN to fill form80. Instructions in document mentioned to use PEN. Is it mandatory ?


----------



## ashish1137

Hi Guys,

Long time no see, neither any post; reason: I was too busy to prepare for my IELTS.  Finally after 3 attempts and a reval, I got my 3rd attempt result today from BC: R,L-8.5, W-7.5 n S-7. I was the happiest person on planet until I sat down to file my EOI. 
Hoping to claim 65 points (30(age)+15(degree)+10(ielts)+5(experience)+5(spouse skill assessment)), I was filing my EOI until it asked for IELTS 6 band each for my spouse as well, which I was not aware at all. :'(.

Now I have filed my EOI with 60 points (subclass 189) and will fill IELTS for my spouse on 17th may, seats are available only through IDP. my questions to all experienced members:

1. With 60 points as the cutoff has come to 60 and last round cleared backlog of almost 1.5 months, what is the probability of me getting an invite.
2. Should I go ahead and book IELTS on 17th May for my spouse for additional 5 points?
3. I dont want to go for 190 as no time is left. Do you think by any chance that there is no probability of 2613 occupation in next cycle starting from July?

Thanks to all those who have helped me in tips for IELTS and all your positive words. I appreciate a quick response so that I cna go ahead and book the slot as per your responses.

Regards


----------



## Nishant Dundas

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Long time no see, neither any post; reason: I was too busy to prepare for my IELTS.  Finally after 3 attempts and a reval, I got my 3rd attempt result today from BC: R,L-8.5, W-7.5 n S-7. I was the happiest person on planet until I sat down to file my EOI.
> Hoping to claim 65 points (30(age)+15(degree)+10(ielts)+5(experience)+5(spouse skill assessment)), I was filing my EOI until it asked for IELTS 6 band each for my spouse as well, which I was not aware at all. :'(.
> 
> Now I have filed my EOI with 60 points (subclass 189) and will fill IELTS for my spouse on 17th may, seats are available only through IDP. my questions to all experienced members:
> 
> 1. With 60 points as the cutoff has come to 60 and last round cleared backlog of almost 1.5 months, what is the probability of me getting an invite.
> 2. Should I go ahead and book IELTS on 17th May for my spouse for additional 5 points?
> 3. I dont want to go for 190 as no time is left. Do you think by any chance that there is no probability of 2613 occupation in next cycle starting from July?
> 
> Thanks to all those who have helped me in tips for IELTS and all your positive words. I appreciate a quick response so that I cna go ahead and book the slot as per your responses.
> 
> Regards


Go for the earliest date available.
Try to check availability at nearby cities for early date.
Who knows if with 60 you sail through, but to be on safer side you try to find out other centers where early dates are available and book it asap.
So that when she gets the result, you will get additional 5 points, and am sure with 65 you will get through in the next immediate round itself.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## saithni

Hi,
I have filed EOI on 11th March 2014 with 60 points(subclass 189).Can someone please let me know approximately when can I receive a invite?


----------



## pappu123

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Long time no see, neither any post; reason: I was too busy to prepare for my IELTS.  Finally after 3 attempts and a reval, I got my 3rd attempt result today from BC: R,L-8.5, W-7.5 n S-7. I was the happiest person on planet until I sat down to file my EOI.
> Hoping to claim 65 points (30(age)+15(degree)+10(ielts)+5(experience)+5(spouse skill assessment)), I was filing my EOI until it asked for IELTS 6 band each for my spouse as well, which I was not aware at all. :'(.
> 
> Now I have filed my EOI with 60 points (subclass 189) and will fill IELTS for my spouse on 17th may, seats are available only through IDP. my questions to all experienced members:
> 
> 1. With 60 points as the cutoff has come to 60 and last round cleared backlog of almost 1.5 months, what is the probability of me getting an invite.
> 2. Should I go ahead and book IELTS on 17th May for my spouse for additional 5 points?
> 3. I dont want to go for 190 as no time is left. Do you think by any chance that there is no probability of 2613 occupation in next cycle starting from July?
> 
> Thanks to all those who have helped me in tips for IELTS and all your positive words. I appreciate a quick response so that I cna go ahead and book the slot as per your responses.
> 
> Regards



I am sure you will get the invitation in May last round or June first round. 
But to be on safer side, book the IELTS slot on 17th May. 
Also, I am pretty sure that this occupation code will not be removed from the list next year.


----------



## ind2

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Long time no see, neither any post; reason: I was too busy to prepare for my IELTS.  Finally after 3 attempts and a reval, I got my 3rd attempt result today from BC: R,L-8.5, W-7.5 n S-7. I was the happiest person on planet until I sat down to file my EOI.
> Hoping to claim 65 points (30(age)+15(degree)+10(ielts)+5(experience)+5(spouse skill assessment)), I was filing my EOI until it asked for IELTS 6 band each for my spouse as well, which I was not aware at all. :'(.
> 
> Now I have filed my EOI with 60 points (subclass 189) and will fill IELTS for my spouse on 17th may, seats are available only through IDP. my questions to all experienced members:
> 
> 1. With 60 points as the cutoff has come to 60 and last round cleared backlog of almost 1.5 months, what is the probability of me getting an invite.
> 2. Should I go ahead and book IELTS on 17th May for my spouse for additional 5 points?
> 3. I dont want to go for 190 as no time is left. Do you think by any chance that there is no probability of 2613 occupation in next cycle starting from July?
> 
> Thanks to all those who have helped me in tips for IELTS and all your positive words. I appreciate a quick response so that I cna go ahead and book the slot as per your responses.
> 
> Regards


Book for her IELTS, you would surely get an invite soon.... anyways she would require to give IELTS at the time of VISA filing so that you do not have to pay the English Fees.... go ahead Best of luck...


----------



## ind2

Cora said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> I am very confused about the EOI report on 14/4/2014, which said the cut-off on occupation 261313 was Jan 27,2014.
> Actually I raised my EOI on Jan 22th, 2014, 60 pts, 261313, but I did not receive any invitation.
> Why my EOI was ignored by the system?
> 
> Is there anyone getting an invitation who is also 2613, 60pts, and submitted your EOI from Jan 20 to Jan 27 ???
> 
> Good luck to all!


that is really wiered, Did you submit your EOI or have you suspended... check.. what is wrong.. do call DIBP and check with them.... 

hope things go well for you.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

saithni said:


> Hi,
> I have filed EOI on 11th March 2014 with 60 points(subclass 189).Can someone please let me know approximately when can I receive a invite?


What is your SOL code?


----------



## nsoni

sevnik0202 said:


> As per last two rounds both of us should get an invite in any of the two rounds in may!!! Keeping my fingers crossed by the way.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Hi,

Its good to go through your posts and see the knowledge sharing among all expats! Great practice!!

I have a small query here. My husband submitted his EOI for 189 visa on March 21st with 60 points. He is a mechanical engineer and hence does not fall under those six high-in-demand occupational categories. 

Now, the reports on skillselect website indicates that visa date-of-effect is April 14 for 189 (60 points). Doesn't it mean that all 60 pointers who have applied before April 14 and who do not fall under those six categories should get their invites?

I'm really keen on understanding the process better. Kindly advise. Thanks.


----------



## markand911

I got my skill assessment results.

I filled my EOI on 17/Apr/2014.

But there is something which i would like to ask you guys.

There is one line which seems to be very confusing to me
"The following employment after *July 2012* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code."

I started working from June 2010 and that too in the same field for which i am assessed.

I worked with an organization from Feb2012 to Aug2012.
Then why my employment is considered from Jul2012 not from Feb2012 or Jun 2010

thanks,
markand


----------



## sas119

markand911 said:


> I got my skill assessment results.
> 
> I filled my EOI on 17/Apr/2014.
> 
> But there is something which i would like to ask you guys.
> 
> There is one line which seems to be very confusing to me
> "The following employment after *July 2012* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code."
> 
> I started working from June 2010 and that too in the same field for which i am assessed.
> 
> I worked with an organization from Feb2012 to Aug2012.
> Then why my employment is considered from Jul2012 not from Feb2012 or Jun 2010
> 
> thanks,
> markand


Hi Markand,

If you dont know already, ACS deducts the first 2 years of work experience right after your graduation.. Anything after that is treated as skilled employment. In your case, ACS has treated the employment from July 2012 as skilled. We are into April 2014 now which means its not 3 years from July 2012.. Unfortunately you wont be able to claim any points for your work experience.. However you seem to have already filed your EOi.. If you have claimed points for work ex, I suggest you can edit your EOI to put only relevant skilled experience from July 2012 assessed by ACS.. Anything prior to that will not count and hence see if you have 60 points excluding work ex for your age, qualifications, ielts , australian education or spouse work ex.. If you do not have 60 points, you may try for 190 to get 5 points from state sponsorship.. 


Goodluck


----------



## ecdghhl

Hi everyone
I submitted my EOI on 16th April 2014 under ANZSCO 263312 with 60 points.After 18th Sep 2014 I will loose 5 points from my age as I will cross 32.
Is there any probability that I get invitation before 18th Sep as invitations for this occupation are on prorated bases.


----------



## ahamedmufa

Hi guys, 
What is quota refreshment.. 
After july 2014, will it be refreshed to 0..
Right now for 26111 there is a pro rata arrangement. Based on my understanding, for a round, number of invites are very low (like 2 ot 3). Because of the quota exhaustion. Correct me if I'm wrong. 

What my question is once the quota is refreshed, will it come to normal?

Any expert advise..?


----------



## ashish1137

ecdghhl said:


> Hi everyone
> I submitted my EOI on 16th April 2014 under ANZSCO 263312 with 60 points.After 18th Sep 2014 I will loose 5 points from my age as I will cross 32.
> Is there any probability that I get invitation before 18th Sep as invitations for this occupation are on prorated bases.


hello,

until you cross 33, you will be considered 32. I am positive about this. I filed my eoi on 18th with 60 points. going with the current trend, I feel that we should get an invite before july. lets hope for the best and i suppose I have answered all your queries. 

Regards


----------



## ecdghhl

ashish1137 said:


> hello,
> 
> until you cross 33, you will be considered 32. I am positive about this. I filed my eoi on 18th with 60 points. going with the current trend, I feel that we should get an invite before july. lets hope for the best and i suppose I have answered all your queries.
> 
> Regards


Thanks


----------



## akshay1229

ahamedmufa said:


> Hi guys,
> What is quota refreshment..
> After july 2014, will it be refreshed to 0..
> Right now for 26111 there is a pro rata arrangement. Based on my understanding, for a round, number of invites are very low (like 2 ot 3). Because of the quota exhaustion. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> What my question is once the quota is refreshed, will it come to normal?
> 
> Any expert advise..?


yes..On 1st July, Occupation ceiling will be reset to zero. But i am afraid of high number of applications for 2611, they will continue to invite on prorata basis.

but there may be another possibility that they might increase number of applicants in occupation ceiling. (Current is 1380)

Good Luck

Akshay


----------



## Pame

ecdghhl said:


> Hi everyone
> I submitted my EOI on 16th April 2014 under ANZSCO 263312 with 60 points.After 18th Sep 2014 I will loose 5 points from my age as I will cross 32.
> Is there any probability that I get invitation before 18th Sep as invitations for this occupation are on prorated bases.


You will get 30 points for age till u are 32 year 11 months and 29 days old. In other words u have to cross 33, to loose 5 points..Best of luck


----------



## ahamedmufa

akshay1229 said:


> yes..On 1st July, Occupation ceiling will be reset to zero. But i am afraid of high number of applications for 2611, they will continue to invite on prorata basis.
> 
> but there may be another possibility that they might increase number of applicants in occupation ceiling. (Current is 1380)
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Akshay


Thanks Akshay,


----------



## Rizwan125

*Date Crossed & EOI not invited*

Dear Experts and Senior,

Dear Sathiya ,

i haven,t received invitation.

14th april published report regarding 489

skilled killed - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	60	12/01/2014 12.00am

My EOI submitted 60 13/12/2013 5:38pm

Should i contact DIBP regarding invitation????????


----------



## JeDiKnight

a simple query...if ACS says your experience after April is considered to be at a skilled level, does it include April or exclude April?


----------



## ashish1137

JeDiKnight said:


> a simple query...if ACS says your experience after April is considered to be at a skilled level, does it include April or exclude April?


my acs says: your experience from september.......

so if acs says after april, that means from may.

Regards


----------



## sonica

akshay1229 said:


> yes..On 1st July, Occupation ceiling will be reset to zero. But i am afraid of high number of applications for 2611, they will continue to invite on prorata basis.
> 
> but there may be another possibility that they might increase number of applicants in occupation ceiling. (Current is 1380)
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Akshay



I pray n wish that this pro rata doesn't continue after July because in that case I wonder whether I'll ever get an invite with 65 points n 28/02/2014 as eoi submission date. Unfortunately I don't have any practical way left to increase my points any further. Already claiming 20 pts for 8 each inielts n my partner does not fall under a related occ. The only option I can try for is NAATI... has anyone taken that test n can provide some feedback on it. ...
Thank you
Sonica


----------



## pappu123

sonica said:


> I pray n wish that this pro rata doesn't continue after July because in that case I wonder whether I'll ever get an invite with 65 points n 28/02/2014 as eoi submission date. Unfortunately I don't have any practical way left to increase my points any further. Already claiming 20 pts for 8 each inielts n my partner does not fall under a related occ. The only option I can try for is NAATI... has anyone taken that test n can provide some feedback on it. ...
> Thank you
> Sonica


Hi Sonica, 

Don't worry too much. Definitely you will get invitation and it is just matter of time.


----------



## JeDiKnight

sonica said:


> I pray n wish that this pro rata doesn't continue after July because in that case I wonder whether I'll ever get an invite with 65 points n 28/02/2014 as eoi submission date. Unfortunately I don't have any practical way left to increase my points any further. Already claiming 20 pts for 8 each inielts n my partner does not fall under a related occ. The only option I can try for is NAATI... has anyone taken that test n can provide some feedback on it. ...
> Thank you
> Sonica


if you are scared with eoi date of 28th feb then i should be more scared with the same points and same occupation code but filed eoi on 11th april


----------



## Nishant Dundas

JeDiKnight said:


> a simple query...if ACS says your experience after April is considered to be at a skilled level, does it include April or exclude April?


From 1st may

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

sonica said:


> I pray n wish that this pro rata doesn't continue after July because in that case I wonder whether I'll ever get an invite with 65 points n 28/02/2014 as eoi submission date. Unfortunately I don't have any practical way left to increase my points any further. Already claiming 20 pts for 8 each inielts n my partner does not fall under a related occ. The only option I can try for is NAATI... has anyone taken that test n can provide some feedback on it. ...
> Thank you
> Sonica


Hi!!!

My friend, please understand one important thing.
If you would have observed one thing, then pro rata system started when a substantial number of people had been invited against the total visa slots for this year.
Also that those in queue would be given high priority and processed first.
Now, think it this way - assume that the ceiling for next year is kept at the same level as this year. Now go back to old reports and see the flow for your occupation from last July till this June to understand how things happened. What you will know is the expected trend for the next year. What you are facing now must have happened with some guy last year too, right!!
Rather I would say you pray that your occupation stays in next year list, as that is more important.
Considering that you have 65 points, you will definitely sail through in next year if not in this year. Please do not be negative, but be practical and try assessing the situation. Coz looking at your case I am positive that at the most by this august you would have been definitely invited..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Johnny_

I am yet to take the IELTS this may, hopefully will join you guys by the end of May


----------



## sonica

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi!!!
> 
> My friend, please understand one important thing.
> If you would have observed one thing, then pro rata system started when a substantial number of people had been invited against the total visa slots for this year.
> Also that those in queue would be given high priority and processed first.
> Now, think it this way - assume that the ceiling for next year is kept at the same level as this year. Now go back to old reports and see the flow for your occupation from last July till this June to understand how things happened. What you will know is the expected trend for the next year. What you are facing now must have happened with some guy last year too, right!!
> Rather I would say you pray that your occupation stays in next year list, as that is more important.
> Considering that you have 65 points, you will definitely sail through in next year if not in this year. Please do not be negative, but be practical and try assessing the situation. Coz looking at your case I am positive that at the most by this august you would have been definitely invited..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks for such a detailed and logical response. .. yes will keep fingers crossed for the new sol list and hope me and others who are waiting for the invite get a sigh of relief after July. Appreciate the time you took to explain the scenario esp since you aren't from the same occ code but still did look at 2611 historical data. 
Thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Reached Melbourne safely*

hello all,

hope this message finds you all in good health and spirit. i reached melbourne yesterday at 6:40 am safely. The journey was really good and there were no hassles during immigration check and clearance. Everything was in a sequence and went rapidly.:target::rockon:

I am now staying in one of my friends' room at Frankston. as people are in easter's holiday mood, things such as activation of sim card, etc, are on slow pace. Anyhow, i need to activate SIM card soon to apply for jobs. Here Melbourne is cool, friendly, and appealing. I like people here and they are affable and supportive. Will keep you posted things soon.

Bye 

Sathiya


----------



## anish13

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello all,
> 
> hope this message finds you all in good health and spirit. i reached melbourne yesterday at 6:40 am safely. The journey was really good and there were no hassles during immigration check and clearance. Everything was in a sequence and went rapidly.:target::rockon:
> 
> I am now staying in one of my friends' room at Frankston. as people are in easter's holiday mood, things such as activation of sim card, etc, are on slow pace. Anyhow, i need to activate SIM card soon to apply for jobs. Here Melbourne is cool, friendly, and appealing. I like people here and they are affable and supportive. Will keep you posted things soon.
> 
> Bye
> 
> Sathiya


hello sathya,

nice to hear from you.. and good to know your fine. All the best for your job hunt. i am sure you will get your dream job.. keep going..


----------



## cancerianlrules

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello all,
> 
> hope this message finds you all in good health and spirit. i reached melbourne yesterday at 6:40 am safely. The journey was really good and there were no hassles during immigration check and clearance. Everything was in a sequence and went rapidly.:target::rockon:
> 
> I am now staying in one of my friends' room at Frankston. as people are in easter's holiday mood, things such as activation of sim card, etc, are on slow pace. Anyhow, i need to activate SIM card soon to apply for jobs. Here Melbourne is cool, friendly, and appealing. I like people here and they are affable and supportive. Will keep you posted things soon.
> 
> Bye
> 
> Sathiya


Glad to read that you reached safely, good luck with the job hunt!!


----------



## ahamedmufa

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi!!!
> 
> My friend, please understand one important thing.
> If you would have observed one thing, then pro rata system started when a substantial number of people had been invited against the total visa slots for this year.
> Also that those in queue would be given high priority and processed first.
> Now, think it this way - assume that the ceiling for next year is kept at the same level as this year. Now go back to old reports and see the flow for your occupation from last July till this June to understand how things happened. What you will know is the expected trend for the next year. What you are facing now must have happened with some guy last year too, right!!
> Rather I would say you pray that your occupation stays in next year list, as that is more important.
> Considering that you have 65 points, you will definitely sail through in next year if not in this year. Please do not be negative, but be practical and try assessing the situation. Coz looking at your case I am positive that at the most by this august you would have been definitely invited..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Exactly.. very important point. As soin as the quota refreshed, things will be back to normal. As long as 26111 wil be there in the list.


----------



## jaideepf1407

When I was filling out my EOI for Work Experience,it mentions to only note down last 10 years.Can I enter all my Work Exp From 98.Will there be any issue

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## ggupta002

Hey Friends....there were only 31 invitations given for 263111 in the 14th April round. Congrats to all lucky guys.
Could someone please share their timeline.


----------



## srikanth_ram

Hi all,
I have submitted my EOI(189) with 60 points on 15th feb for software engineer(261313).Can i expect an invite before July?I heard that 261313 is flagged and could be removed from SOL.Is that true?

Second question,I am already in sydney on 457 from past couple of years.if i get PR(how i wish  ) ,do i have to reenter the country to get it activated?


----------



## JeDiKnight

Nishant Dundas said:


> From 1st may
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


thanks for clarifying. So should the experience be split into two parts? One which is not counted as skilled and one which is deemed skilled for applying EOI? Asking this as while filing EOI there was just one option of selecting if the experience was relevant or not.


----------



## sas119

srikanth_ram said:


> Hi all,
> I have submitted my EOI(189) with 60 points on 15th feb for software engineer(261313).Can i expect an invite before July?I heard that 261313 is flagged and could be removed from SOL.Is that true?
> 
> Second question,I am already in sydney on 457 from past couple of years.if i get PR(how i wish  ) ,do i have to reenter the country to get it activated?


Hi Srikanth,

I think its highly likely you should be invited on 28th April with 60 points under 261313 as per the current trend. The last person to have been invited was as on 27th Jan 2014.So you are quite close.. I am thinking if the trend continues as per last 2 rounds, all 60 pointers under 261313 till 15th March date of effect will be invited on coming Monday.Lets keep fingers crossed and hope for good.. So far there is no such indication of 261313 being removed from SOL. but we dont know what sort of list DIAC will come up woth post July 2014... I think if u have applied already being in Australia then you would need a bridging visa to convert to 189 if granted. You can always consult DIAC. All the best !!!! Keep all posted after the upcoming invitation round.


----------



## Ausexpat009

You should get the invite in the next round as per the previous invitation round results....you don't have to renter the country once you get the grant. Your visa will be valid from the date of grant and 457 will become invalid automatically. Also you don't need a bridging visa though you will get the bridging visa e-mail when you lodge 189 visa application. Bridging visa will become valid only when your 457 expire between your visa lodgement and grant period.


----------



## sevnik0202

Ausexpat009 said:


> You should get the invite in the next round as per the previous invitation round results....you don't have to renter the country once you get the grant. Your visa will be valid from the date of grant and 457 will become invalid automatically. Also you don't need a bridging visa though you will get the bridging visa e-mail when you lodge 189 visa application. Bridging visa will become valid only when your 457 expire between your visa lodgement and grant period.



Hey

You got grant within one day of CO assignment. Can you share how you managed this?
Thanks

Cheers
Dev


----------



## sas119

Friends,

What do you guys feel ? Considering the last 2 invitation rounds pattern, do you feel 2613- 60 pointers having DOE until March 2nd week or end of March 2014 should receive invite on 28th April 2014 ? Any guesses ? I think so yes.


----------



## Ausexpat009

sevnik0202 said:


> Hey
> 
> You got grant within one day of CO assignment. Can you share how you managed this?
> Thanks
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Hi,

I uploaded all the documents soon after lodging visa. Only medical was pending, though I did medicals before CO assignment, result was uploaded only on 9th by the clinic. So CO asked me to do medicals on 8th and soon after getting the results the next day, she sent me the grant letter. I didn't upload form 80, though people are saying its a good idea to upload form 80 before CO assignment. And CO didnt ask me for form 80. Make sure that you have all documents to prove the claimed points. And I think its better not to over load CO with too many docs, for e.g. All the salary slips, I uploaded only 2 per year.

And I also believe it depens on CO and a bit of luck. Some CO takes decision soon, but some go for extra background checks...

All the best for your invite and a fast grant....


----------



## sevnik0202

Ausexpat009 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I uploaded all the documents soon after lodging visa. Only medical was pending, though I did medicals before CO assignment, result was uploaded only on 9th by the clinic. So CO asked me to do medicals on 8th and soon after getting the results the next day, she sent me the grant letter. I didn't upload form 80, though people are saying its a good idea to upload form 80 before CO assignment. And CO didnt ask me for form 80. Make sure that you have all documents to prove the claimed points. And I think its better not to over load CO with too many docs, for e.g. All the salary slips, I uploaded only 2 per year.
> 
> And I also believe it depens on CO and a bit of luck. Some CO takes decision soon, but some go for extra background checks...
> 
> All the best for your invite and a fast grant....




Thanks mate and heartiest congratulation for you grant.....


----------



## jaideepf1407

jaideepf1407 said:


> When I was filling out my EOI for Work Experience,it mentions to only note down last 10 years.Can I enter all my Work Exp From 98.Will there be any issue Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


Gents any suggestions

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## ind2

Hi all started a new thread software jobs in Australia to study the aus job market.
All please post relevant questions an seniors guide us to the freedom.
Thanks all.


----------



## AusExpat217

*Medicals*

Can anyone please guide me on medicals ?

I got invited, i would like to submit my medicals..not sure where to begin..

What should i take to the clinic where medicals are performed ?

Please help !


----------



## emerald89

Hi Sathiya,

Thank you for taking time to greet us all from Melbourne. I wish you the best for your job hunting and settling down there. 

Wish you read more of your experience ..

Best of Luck to you.

Emerald



sathiyaseelan said:


> hello all,
> 
> hope this message finds you all in good health and spirit. i reached melbourne yesterday at 6:40 am safely. The journey was really good and there were no hassles during immigration check and clearance. Everything was in a sequence and went rapidly.:target::rockon:
> 
> I am now staying in one of my friends' room at Frankston. as people are in easter's holiday mood, things such as activation of sim card, etc, are on slow pace. Anyhow, i need to activate SIM card soon to apply for jobs. Here Melbourne is cool, friendly, and appealing. I like people here and they are affable and supportive. Will keep you posted things soon.
> 
> Bye
> 
> Sathiya


----------



## ind2

ggupta002 said:


> Hey Friends....there were only 31 invitations given for 263111 in the 14th April round. Congrats to all lucky guys.
> Could someone please share their timeline.


What does this mean, ain't we in the 2631 group... are they sending invites, based on individual job code.

I thought in 2631 group, all would get an invite at the same time....
Is my understanding wrong...

Again if 31 people were invited, what was the last invite date that recieved the nom....


----------



## ind2

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello all,
> 
> hope this message finds you all in good health and spirit. i reached melbourne yesterday at 6:40 am safely. The journey was really good and there were no hassles during immigration check and clearance. Everything was in a sequence and went rapidly.:target::rockon:
> 
> I am now staying in one of my friends' room at Frankston. as people are in easter's holiday mood, things such as activation of sim card, etc, are on slow pace. Anyhow, i need to activate SIM card soon to apply for jobs. Here Melbourne is cool, friendly, and appealing. I like people here and they are affable and supportive. Will keep you posted things soon.
> 
> Bye
> 
> Sathiya


congratulations....
and best wishes... hope you get a job soon...


----------



## coolvarun_80

*EOI Submitted 14 April 14*

Hello Every One,

Amateur to this forum and seek your valuable syggestion/guidance. I have submitted EOI for 261314 Software Tester on 14 April. What is the ususal TAT for 190, Victoria Category? Claimed 65 points - what are the chances ? Please can anyone reply. Getting restless.


----------



## cloudy76

Hi,

Can you please tell me , is it advisable to put only the experience that has been assessed by ACS ? 

Regards,
Cloudy76


----------



## ToAustralia2013

ind2 said:


> What does this mean, ain't we in the 2631 group... are they sending invites, based on individual job code.
> 
> I thought in 2631 group, all would get an invite at the same time....
> Is my understanding wrong...
> 
> Again if 31 people were invited, what was the last invite date that recieved the nom....


I have the same query- last invite date of 60 pointers in the 2613 category...??
I guess usually once folks get the invite, it's rare that they keep checking threads. But if any see these posts and under this category have received invites in the last round.. Please reply... Gives many of us a timeline for hope.. Thank you for your time
( I have submitted EOI on 1st Feb, 261313, 60 points)...


----------



## ind2

cloudy76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please tell me , is it advisable to put only the experience that has been assessed by ACS ?
> 
> Regards,
> Cloudy76


YES.. only put the expereince that ACS approved, or else there will be trouble later.


----------



## ind2

cloudy76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please tell me , is it advisable to put only the experience that has been assessed by ACS ?
> 
> Regards,
> Cloudy76


there is a Victoria Nominatioon submitted forum, that will help you a lot.


----------



## cloudram

Hi,

In the EOI application, What should select as my degree type? 

there are two types, one is Bachelor degree in science, technolgy and Mangement

other is , Bachelor (other).

My actaul degree is from India, a Bachelor of Engineering - ECE from Madurai kamaraj university.

Please help quickly as I need to fill in the EOI right now.

Thanks in advance.

Regards
Ram


----------



## ind2

cloudram said:


> Hi,
> 
> In the EOI application, What should select as my degree type?
> 
> there are two types, one is Bachelor degree in science, technolgy and Mangement
> 
> other is , Bachelor (other).
> 
> My actaul degree is from India, a Bachelor of Engineering - ECE from Madurai kamaraj university.
> 
> Please help quickly as I need to fill in the EOI right now.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards
> Ram


I was unsure too and selected Bachelor other...


----------



## AuzLover

cloudram said:


> Hi,
> 
> In the EOI application, What should select as my degree type?
> 
> there are two types, one is Bachelor degree in science, technolgy and Mangement
> 
> other is , Bachelor (other).
> 
> My actaul degree is from India, a Bachelor of Engineering - ECE from Madurai kamaraj university.
> 
> Please help quickly as I need to fill in the EOI right now.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards
> Ram


Bachelor degree in science, technolgy and Management would be fine


----------



## pan_bishnoi

*ACS Experience Query*

Dear All,

My ACS has this one line "Employment after March 2006 is considered", as per my understanding ACS deducts 2 years for bachelor skills and I had started my first job from 10/03/2004 and while submitting EOI i given my experienc from "10/03/2006". 

Request you experts to please check if its correct or i should have submitted with experience from 01/04/2006. Also, if i change this now will there be any change in my "Date of effect", considering that there is no change in points.

Regards,
Pankaj


----------



## AuzLover

pan_bishnoi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My ACS has this one line "Employment after March 2006 is considered", as per my understanding ACS deducts 2 years for bachelor skills and I had started my first job from 10/03/2004 and while submitting EOI i given my experienc from "10/03/2006".
> 
> Request you experts to please check if its correct or i should have submitted with experience from 01/04/2006. Also, if i change this now will there be any change in my "Date of effect", considering that there is no change in points.
> 
> Regards,
> Pankaj


Always submit eoi with ACS approved experience, i have bad experience with this. After March 2006 means April 2006 onwards, if modifying your EOI changes your points "Date of effect" will change


----------



## sevnik0202

cloudy76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please tell me , is it advisable to put only the experience that has been assessed by ACS ?
> 
> Regards,
> Cloudy76


Absolutely.

Cheers 
Dev


----------



## sonica

In my Eoi I mentioned some experience for which I'm not claiming any points. As for the supporting docs for that work exp, I only have the experience letter. .. no pay slips etc... If invited does the CO ask for docs for the exp which isn't contributing to my point score. If to be on the safe side I delete that experience today from my eoi... Will my visa date of effect change? ?


----------



## AuzLover

sonica said:


> In my Eoi I mentioned some experience for which I'm not claiming any points. As for the supporting docs for that work exp, I only have the experience letter. .. no pay slips etc... If invited does the CO ask for docs for the exp which isn't contributing to my point score. If to be on the safe side I delete that experience today from my eoi... Will my visa date of effect change? ?


Claim only ACS approved experience. I think they will only ask supporting docs for ACS approved experience. If the change made to EOI will change the points score only Date of effect will change


----------



## mainak

sonica said:


> In my Eoi I mentioned some experience for which I'm not claiming any points. As for the supporting docs for that work exp, I only have the experience letter. .. no pay slips etc... If invited does the CO ask for docs for the exp which isn't contributing to my point score. If to be on the safe side I delete that experience today from my eoi... Will my visa date of effect change? ?


Don't delete, why because

- CO usually never asks proof for anything where you are not claiming points - at least that's what i see
- While applying Visa, you have declare 'all' education and employment since birth hence no point in hiding

As long as you are not wrongfully claiming points - there is nothing to be afraid of


----------



## sonica

mainak said:


> Don't delete, why because
> 
> - CO usually never asks proof for anything where you are not claiming points - at least that's what i see
> - While applying Visa, you have declare 'all' education and employment since birth hence no point in hiding
> 
> As long as you are not wrongfully claiming points - there is nothing to be afraid of



Thanks. .. makes sense


----------



## pan_bishnoi

AuzLover said:


> Always submit eoi with ACS approved experience, i have bad experience with this. After March 2006 means April 2006 onwards, if modifying your EOI changes your points "Date of effect" will change



Thanks, I have updated my EOI and date of effect has not changed and points remains same as i have set experience "to date" to current date. 

Regards,
Pankaj


----------



## ind2

pan_bishnoi said:


> Thanks, I have updated my EOI and date of effect has not changed and points remains same as i have set experience "to date" to current date.
> 
> Regards,
> Pankaj


hi Pankaj, 
Do you have the stated number of points, at the time of Visa affect date, Since you have changed the start date and end date, your VISA affect date might not have changed now. but at time of VISA if CO finds that at the time of AFFECT date your experience was 4yrs 11months and 29 days that could be issue. 
Just be careful.


----------



## AuzLover

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello all,
> 
> hope this message finds you all in good health and spirit. i reached melbourne yesterday at 6:40 am safely. The journey was really good and there were no hassles during immigration check and clearance. Everything was in a sequence and went rapidly.:target::rockon:
> 
> I am now staying in one of my friends' room at Frankston. as people are in easter's holiday mood, things such as activation of sim card, etc, are on slow pace. Anyhow, i need to activate SIM card soon to apply for jobs. Here Melbourne is cool, friendly, and appealing. I like people here and they are affable and supportive. Will keep you posted things soon.
> 
> Bye
> 
> Sathiya


Its great to see someone here in the forum even after they landed in Australia. Thank you so much Sathiya for sharing your experiences. Please do keep posted on your experiences. happy to hear about your success, you will get a good job..


----------



## pan_bishnoi

ind2 said:


> hi Pankaj,
> Do you have the stated number of points, at the time of Visa affect date, Since you have changed the start date and end date, your VISA affect date might not have changed now. but at time of VISA if CO finds that at the time of AFFECT date your experience was 4yrs 11months and 29 days that could be issue.
> Just be careful.



Thanks for your help, i have checked "Date of Effect" points also and its ok.

Regards,
Pankaj


----------



## koleth

Guys,
Can someone let me know the timeline for the last invitation for 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer) and at what points.


----------



## sas119

All,

I have discovered that although the DOE released on Skillselect for 2613 says 27th Jan 2014, couple of my known acquaintances have let me know today that some 60 pointers with visa date of effect as first week of January 2014 have still not received invitation in 14th April round. 

Hence contrary to what we believed earlier that all 60 pointers under 2613 till 27th Jan 2014 must have had received invites on 14th April, there are some clients who are yet to receive invitations and having visa date of effect in early January 2014. 

So one of our friends here Cora who had posted earlier that he did not receive invitation was absolutely right. That is what has happened.

Well I am confused how this really works or how Skillselect selects the EOI's. One is the date of effect (First in first Out). What are the other possible reasons. If this is the case then its hard to predict when a particular client will be invited.


----------



## kyoizanag

sas119 said:


> All,
> 
> I have discovered that although the DOE released on Skillselect for 2613 says 27th Jan 2014, couple of my known acquaintances have let me know today that some 60 pointers with visa date of effect as first week of January 2014 have still not received invitation in 14th April round.
> 
> Hence contrary to what we believed earlier that all 60 pointers under 2613 till 27th Jan 2014 must have had received invites on 14th April, there are some clients who are yet to receive invitations and having visa date of effect in early January 2014.
> 
> So one of our friends here Cora who had posted earlier that he did not receive invitation was absolutely right. That is what has happened.
> 
> Well I am confused how this really works or how Skillselect selects the EOI's. One is the date of effect (First in first Out). What are the other possible reasons. If this is the case then its hard to predict when a particular client will be invited.


Well, probably there is occupation ceiling for every occupation, i.e. one ceiling for 261312, another one for 261313. That is just my assumption. If what you descried is real then my guessing might be correct.
The 4800 slots are allocated to the 3 occupations, it might be divided equally or might be by a proportion.
Then once one certain occupation reaches its ceiling, they stop inviting that occupation. Anyway, it is too scary even to think of that idea.

I looked back for the Cora member, his/her occupation code is 261313. If you can confirm the 60 pointers who have not gotten invited are 261313 as well, then...

I noticed there were plenty 261313 in the queue posted in this thread, time to bring up the queue again.


----------



## ecdghhl

Hi everyone

I submitted EOI(under 189 category) with answer to the question "How many family members?-->2(dependents)"
But in future when I will get invitation if I want to travel with my spouse only so dependents will change to "1" will it create any problem?


----------



## sas119

kyoizanag said:


> Well, probably there is occupation ceiling for every occupation, i.e. one ceiling for 261312, another one for 261313. That is just my assumption. If what you descried is real then my guessing might be correct.
> The 4800 slots are allocated to the 3 occupations, it might be divided equally or might be by a proportion.
> Then once one certain occupation reaches its ceiling, they stop inviting that occupation. Anyway, it is too scary even to think of that idea.
> 
> I looked back for the Cora member, his/her occupation code is 261313. If you can confirm the 60 pointers who have not gotten invited are 261313 as well, then...
> 
> I noticed there were plenty 261313 in the queue posted in this thread, time to bring up the queue again.


Yes I agree with you. Within 2613 itself there maybe equal allocations for 261311,12,13 and so on. Yes the people whom I mentioned were for 261313. Well below is the list of people in which most of them have reported to have received invitations on 14th April round :


Poohbear---------- 261313(189)------ 65 -----------Apr 2,2014 
arjunsydney--------261311(189)-------65 -----------Apr 4, 2014
ram----------------261312(189)-------60------------Dec 11,2013 
mxkum10------------261313(189)-------60----------- Dec 14, 2013 
Ragan--------------261313(189)-------60------------Dec 14, 2013
zameer.ise---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 17, 2013
WC2015inOZ---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 20, 2013
smartamrit---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 23, 2013 
SemB---------------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 10, 2014
ozpr---------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Jan 14, 2014
Saradha_J ---------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014


Following people are still waiting:

EOI date of effect after Jan 27th 2014 with 60 points under 261313/11/12:

Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014 
anish13------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Feb 24, 2014
sas119-------------261313(189)-------60-------------March 8, 2014
ind2---------------261311(189)-------60-------------Apr 4, 2014
HMalhotra---------2613XXX(189--------60------------April 9,2014
lv1982-------------261312(189)-------60-------------April 10, 2014

Guys,

Can you confirm is there anyone under 261313 or 261312 who had date of effect earlier than 27th Jan 2014 but DID NOT receive an invitation on 14th April 2014 ?

People who are still waiting, please chip in with your analysis.


----------



## pan_bishnoi

sas119 said:


> Yes I agree with you. Within 2613 itself there maybe equal allocations for 261311,12,13 and so on. Yes the people whom I mentioned were for 261313. Well below is the list of people in which most of them have reported to have received invitations on 14th April round :
> 
> 
> Poohbear---------- 261313(189)------ 65 -----------Apr 2,2014
> arjunsydney--------261311(189)-------65 -----------Apr 4, 2014
> ram----------------261312(189)-------60------------Dec 11,2013
> mxkum10------------261313(189)-------60----------- Dec 14, 2013
> Ragan--------------261313(189)-------60------------Dec 14, 2013
> zameer.ise---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 17, 2013
> WC2015inOZ---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 20, 2013
> smartamrit---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 23, 2013
> SemB---------------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 10, 2014
> ozpr---------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Jan 14, 2014
> Saradha_J ---------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014
> 
> 
> Following people are still waiting:
> 
> EOI date of effect after Jan 27th 2014 with 60 points under 261313/11/12:
> 
> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
> anish13------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Feb 24, 2014
> sas119-------------261313(189)-------60-------------March 8, 2014
> ind2---------------261311(189)-------60-------------Apr 4, 2014
> HMalhotra---------2613XXX(189--------60------------April 9,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)-------60-------------April 10, 2014
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Can you confirm is there anyone under 261313 or 261312 who had date of effect earlier than 27th Jan 2014 but DID NOT receive an invitation on 14th April 2014 ?
> 
> People who are still waiting, please chip in with your analysis.




Hi,

Please add my details also to the list(resubmitted post employment start date changes)

pan_bishnoi-------------261313(189)-------60-------------April 21, 2014


----------



## kyoizanag

sas119 said:


> Yes I agree with you. Within 2613 itself there maybe equal allocations for 261311,12,13 and so on. Yes the people whom I mentioned were for 261313. Well below is the list of people in which most of them have reported to have received invitations on 14th April round :
> 
> 
> Poohbear---------- 261313(189)------ 65 -----------Apr 2,2014
> arjunsydney--------261311(189)-------65 -----------Apr 4, 2014
> ram----------------261312(189)-------60------------Dec 11,2013
> mxkum10------------261313(189)-------60----------- Dec 14, 2013
> Ragan--------------261313(189)-------60------------Dec 14, 2013
> zameer.ise---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 17, 2013
> WC2015inOZ---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 20, 2013
> smartamrit---------261313(189)-------60 -----------Dec 23, 2013
> SemB---------------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 10, 2014
> ozpr---------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Jan 14, 2014
> Saradha_J ---------261312(189) ------60 ---------- Jan 22, 2014
> 
> 
> Following people are still waiting:
> 
> EOI date of effect after Jan 27th 2014 with 60 points under 261313/11/12:
> 
> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
> anish13------------261311(189)-------60 -----------Feb 24, 2014
> sas119-------------261313(189)-------60-------------March 8, 2014
> ind2---------------261311(189)-------60-------------Apr 4, 2014
> HMalhotra---------2613XXX(189--------60------------April 9,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)-------60-------------April 10, 2014
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Can you confirm is there anyone under 261313 or 261312 who had date of effect earlier than 27th Jan 2014 but DID NOT receive an invitation on 14th April 2014 ?
> 
> People who are still waiting, please chip in with your analysis.


Add me to the list please, kyoizanag---------------261312(189)-------60-------------March 28, 2014


----------



## sas119

kyoizanag said:


> Add me to the list please, kyoizanag---------------261312(189)-------60-------------March 28, 2014



Thanks guys. Below is the revised list. Folks who are still waiting for an invite and ones who had DOE before 27th Jan 2014 and were not invited under 261313 on 14/04/2014, please let all know.


Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014 
anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014

HMalhotra whats is your occupation code 2613XXX seems vague. Please let us know.


----------



## sas119

sas119 said:


> Thanks guys. Below is the revised list. Folks who are still waiting for an invite and ones who had DOE before 27th Jan 2014 and were not invited under 261313 on 14/04/2014, please let all know.
> 
> 
> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
> anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
> sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
> kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
> ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
> HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
> 
> HMalhotra whats is your occupation code 2613XXX seems vague. Please let us know.


Sorry I missed Pankaj. You have been added.
Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014 
anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60-------------April 21, 2014


----------



## sathiyaseelan

AuzLover said:


> Its great to see someone here in the forum even after they landed in Australia. Thank you so much Sathiya for sharing your experiences. Please do keep posted on your experiences. happy to hear about your success, you will get a good job..


hi buddy, thanks for your wishes. Yes, i will be associated with expat forum and would love to help future applicants too. But, sometimes, i might be engaged with other key things such as job search or updating resume or personal things which may delay my response for some time and once i am settled here, i should come back to previous stage. once again thanks for your wishes.


----------



## chandana

Hi Guys,

Can we maintain a list for the Business Analyst/ System Analyst (2611) who are expecting invitations?

Chandana---------- 261111 (189)------ 65 -----------Nov 27, 2013


----------



## srikanth_ram

sas119 said:


> Sorry I missed Pankaj. You have been added.
> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
> anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
> sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
> kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
> ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
> HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
> pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60-------------April 21, 2014


Add me
Srikanth --------------261313(189)------60-------Feb 15,2014


----------



## AuzLover

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, thanks for your wishes. Yes, i will be associated with expat forum and would love to help future applicants too. But, sometimes, i might be engaged with other key things such as job search or updating resume or personal things which may delay my response for some time and once i am settled here, i should come back to previous stage. once again thanks for your wishes.


Thanks dear Sathiya, I remember you as you have answered lot of my queries  Your 7 stars itself is the proof of your helping mentality, Good luck for your job search is Auz :clap2:


----------



## sas119

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, thanks for your wishes. Yes, i will be associated with expat forum and would love to help future applicants too. But, sometimes, i might be engaged with other key things such as job search or updating resume or personal things which may delay my response for some time and once i am settled here, i should come back to previous stage. once again thanks for your wishes.


Good luck Sathiya. Wish you the very best for the initial new phase of your life. It would be nice to hear an account from you with regards to the Oz in terms of lifestyle, culture, people, food and other factors. Look forward to an interesting account from you . Take care !!!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Got a SIM card activated and received MYki card*

Dear all,

i bought a sim card and activated it today. I recommend new migrants to purchase either Lyca or lebara SIM card as their call rates for national and international calla are very low. I got Lebara sim card activated online within 5 minutes and the call rates for international calls to india are about 2 cents/minutes, one of the cheapest rates amongst Network service providers. Later once you get a job offer, you may change the service provider to Optus or vodafone or telstra but for initial stage, Lyca or Lebara sounds the best.

I got Myki card that is a travel concession card available to the people in Melbourne right away after arriving at my friends' room. There are various shops that sell this card and you can prefer which plans you would like to select. I selected a weekly plan which needs to renewed every week. The travel fares are quite low if you use this card. 

Will post other things soon.

Sathiya


----------



## sas119

srikanth_ram said:


> Add me
> Srikanth --------------261313(189)------60-------Feb 15,2014


You have been added Srikanth.

Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014 
anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60-------------April 21, 2014


----------



## freak199

*Love ur Attitude*



sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, thanks for your wishes. Yes, i will be associated with expat forum and would love to help future applicants too. But, sometimes, i might be engaged with other key things such as job search or updating resume or personal things which may delay my response for some time and once i am settled here, i should come back to previous stage. once again thanks for your wishes.


Satya...You are The Man !!!! for your pleasant attitude!!!!


All the Best!!!!


----------



## ToAustralia2013

sas119 said:


> You have been added Srikanth.
> 
> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
> Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014
> anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
> sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
> kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
> ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
> HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
> pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60-------------April 21, 2014



Hi ,

This is indeed a good thing. Thank you for compiling... Please add me too
ToAustralia2013----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 01,2014


----------



## ToAustralia2013

freak199 said:


> Satya...You are The Man !!!! for your pleasant attitude!!!!
> 
> 
> All the Best!!!!


I agree... You are one among the first to respond and always help. When I had questions last year and was just considering to apply, you had helped with my initial calm my initial fear . Almost 8 months later.. It's now that I apply and still see you to be the same helpful person
. I wish you all the very best and Pray you land the job you desire and be settled soon.


----------



## radical

Hey All,

Good to see everyone sharing their info. It has been really helpful in guestimating the timeline. Looking at the trend in the last two rounds, almost 2 months of backlog has been cleared. Wonder whats going to happen in next two upcoming rounds. :fingerscrossed:

Below is a quick invitation summary for Developer Programmer over past few months.

ANZCODE ------------------ Occupation --------- Points ------- DOE ----------- Invitation Round Date

2613	--- Software and Applications Programmers --- 60	--- 1/7/2013 --- 5.22 pm --- 04/11/2014
2613	--- Software and Applications Programmers --- 60	--- 15/7/2013 --- 12.01 am --- 18/11/2014
2613	--- Software and Applications Programmers --- 60	--- 01/8/2013 --- 10.52 am --- 02/12/2014
2613	--- Software and Applications Programmers --- 60	--- 12/8/2013 --- 01.16 am --- 16/12/2014
2613	--- Software and Applications Programmers --- 60	--- 14/08/2013 ---12.01 am --- 13/01/2014
2613	--- Software and Applications Programmers ---  60	--- 20/08/2013 --- 11.10 pm --- 27/01/2014
2613	--- Software and Applications Programmers --- 65	--- 31/1/2014 ---2.02 am --- 10/02/2014
2613	--- Software and Applications Programmers --- 70	--- 14/2/2014 --- 1.32 pm --- 24/02/2014
2613	--- Software and Applications Programmers --- 65	--- 13/02/2014 --- 12.01 am --- 10/03/2014
2613	--- Software and Applications Programmers --- 60	--- 9/12/2013 --- 8.07 pm --- 24/03/2014
2613	--- Software and Applications Programmers --- 60	--- 27/01/2014 --- 4.15 pm --- 14/04/2014


I am just curious, if anyone could answer or share their understanding in regards to the possible changes to SOL list on 1st of July this year. As per my research, I have found that ICT occupation is flagged and it is highly likely that it will be deprecated from the SOL list. I have lodged my EOI 189 @ 60 points and EOI 489FS @ 70 Points on 21st April 2014 (Developer Programmer). What is going to happen to the likes of me, if got invited after the 1st July and removal of ICT from SOL LIST? Will the new SOL apply to us?

Thanks all in advance and congratulations to the one's who got invited.


----------



## sas119

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> This is indeed a good thing. Thank you for compiling... Please add me too
> ToAustralia2013----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 01,2014


You are surely getting an invite on 28th April.. Please keep all informed.. Have added you in the list below.


Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
ToAustralia2013---261313(189)--------60-----------Feb 01, 2014
Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014
anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60-------------April 21, 2014


----------



## radical

sas119 said:


> You have been added Srikanth.
> 
> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
> Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014
> anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
> sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
> kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
> ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
> HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
> pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60-------------April 21, 2014


Hey Sas, please add me to the list as well. Thanks.

radical----------- 261312(189)-------60------------Apr 21,2014

I know, still a long way to go as compared others in the list. Every minute is like almost a day eep:


----------



## ecdghhl

ecdghhl said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I submitted EOI(under 189 category) with answer to the question "How many family members?-->2(dependents)"
> But in future when I will get invitation if I want to travel with my spouse only so dependents will change to "1" will it create any problem?


Hi guys
Could u be please be kind to confirm...


----------



## sevnik0202

sas119 said:


> Thanks guys. Below is the revised list. Folks who are still waiting for an invite and ones who had DOE before 27th Jan 2014 and were not invited under 261313 on 14/04/2014, please let all know.
> 
> 
> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
> anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
> sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
> kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
> ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
> HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
> 
> HMalhotra whats is your occupation code 2613XXX seems vague. Please let us know.


Count me in:

sevnik0202-------------261312(189)-------60------------- March 22, 2014


----------



## ind2

kyoizanag said:


> Well, probably there is occupation ceiling for every occupation, i.e. one ceiling for 261312, another one for 261313. That is just my assumption. If what you descried is real then my guessing might be correct.
> The 4800 slots are allocated to the 3 occupations, it might be divided equally or might be by a proportion.
> Then once one certain occupation reaches its ceiling, they stop inviting that occupation. Anyway, it is too scary even to think of that idea.
> 
> I looked back for the Cora member, his/her occupation code is 261313. If you can confirm the 60 pointers who have not gotten invited are 261313 as well, then...
> 
> I noticed there were plenty 261313 in the queue posted in this thread, time to bring up the queue again.


GRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!! now guys this is really irritating and frustrating, after a year of all planning and waiting and hard work, when you were sure your invite is just round the corner there is a curve ball. These people are so unpredictable.

yup, We have to again make-remake the list, understand the job codes and again anticipate when we will get an invite...


----------



## koleth

koleth said:


> Guys,
> Can someone let me know the timeline for the last invitation for 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer) and at what points.


Guys,
Do anyone have any info regarding this.


----------



## sas119

sevnik0202 said:


> Count me in:
> 
> sevnik0202-------------261312(189)-------60------------- March 22, 2014


Radical and Sevnik,

I have added you both. Let us see what happens on 28th April 2014 round. Gooduck to everyone. Keep us all posted. I agree with you ind2. It turned out to be really weird. They should specify on skillselect until which exact date they have sent out the invitations. Afterall there is nothing we can do about it other than being spectators and waiting. It is their system, their call and if we wish to be apart of it, lets accept things the way they are. Let us be patient and let's not be frustrated and I am sure we will all succeed. Let us be analytical and methodical. Thats the only need of the hour. 

Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014 
anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60-------------April 21, 2014
radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014


----------



## Gabrielle_2012

hi all, 
normally how long before a case officer is assigned to you since application?
Thanks


----------



## kyoizanag

Gabrielle_2012 said:


> hi all,
> normally how long before a case officer is assigned to you since application?
> Thanks


There isn't an answer. There are people who were invited on the same day got their PRs granted already.


----------



## Gabrielle_2012

kyoizanag said:


> There isn't an answer. There are people who were invited on the same day got their PRs granted already.


i applied on april 4, until now i've got no CO or any word from AU immig either, is this normal?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

I applied on 18th March 2014 and front loaded all docs. I haven't heard anything from DIBP. No information of CO so far. On the website they have listed 10 weeks as a normal turnaround time.


----------



## Gabrielle_2012

rohit1_sharma said:


> I applied on 18th March 2014 and front loaded all docs. I haven't heard anything from DIBP. No information of CO so far. On the website they have listed 10 weeks as a normal turnaround time.


i can see you have done your pcc and medical, maybe ill do the same as well!


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Gabrielle_2012 said:


> i can see you have done your pcc and medical, maybe ill do the same as well!


Ya it is recommened to provide all the information to the CO upfront in order to simplify things for the CO and also reduce the processing time for your application. Also anyways you will have to get the PCC and Medicals done as a later stage. This will be the first thing that the CO will ask you to do as soon as you are allocated to one.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Gabrielle_2012 said:


> hi all,
> normally how long before a case officer is assigned to you since application?
> Thanks


Dear Gabrielle

You got your assessment result from CPA on 7/1/14 and you submitted your EOI on 7/3/2014. What were you waiting for in these 2 months? 

or did you apply for assessment on 7/1/2014 to CPA?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

koleth said:


> Guys,
> Can someone let me know the timeline for the last invitation for 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer) and at what points.


The invites for 263111 usually comes in 1 or 2 rounds with 60 points as per my experience.


----------



## bavakash

Hello Guys,

Please add me as well.

bavakash------261311(189)-------60 -----------Mar 19, 2014



sas119 said:


> Radical and Sevnik,
> 
> I have added you both. Let us see what happens on 28th April 2014 round. Gooduck to everyone. Keep us all posted. I agree with you ind2. It turned out to be really weird. They should specify on skillselect until which exact date they have sent out the invitations. Afterall there is nothing we can do about it other than being spectators and waiting. It is their system, their call and if we wish to be apart of it, lets accept things the way they are. Let us be patient and let's not be frustrated and I am sure we will all succeed. Let us be analytical and methodical. Thats the only need of the hour.
> 
> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
> Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014
> anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
> sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
> sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
> kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
> ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
> HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
> pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60-------------April 21, 2014
> radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014


----------



## tyjupi

Hi all,

I am submitting my 189 visa with 65 points today. How long will I need to wait to get tge invitation. I am going to be 33 this July so I really need it to be done before that.

Where can I check for the quota for 189 for 261313?


----------



## ind_786

Hello Guys,

Please add me as well.

Ind_786------261311(189)-------60 -----------April 17, 2014


----------



## zameer.ise

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> i bought a sim card and activated it today. I recommend new migrants to purchase either Lyca or lebara SIM card as their call rates for national and international calla are very low. I got Lebara sim card activated online within 5 minutes and the call rates for international calls to india are about 2 cents/minutes, one of the cheapest rates amongst Network service providers. Later once you get a job offer, you may change the service provider to Optus or vodafone or telstra but for initial stage, Lyca or Lebara sounds the best.
> 
> I got Myki card that is a travel concession card available to the people in Melbourne right away after arriving at my friends' room. There are various shops that sell this card and you can prefer which plans you would like to select. I selected a weekly plan which needs to renewed every week. The travel fares are quite low if you use this card.
> 
> Will post other things soon.
> 
> Sathiya



Hi Saathiya,

Are you started providing service after migrations as well 

Thanks a lot for your help/advice/motivation. All The best for your new life @ Auz.

Thanks,
zameer.ise


----------



## kyoizanag

tyjupi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am submitting my 189 visa with 65 points today. How long will I need to wait to get tge invitation. I am going to be 33 this July so I really need it to be done before that.
> 
> Where can I check for the quota for 189 for 261313?


Hi, just out of curiosity, what's your points breakdown? I saw your signature you claimed zero point from IELTS? How could you make it to 65 points? 65 points 261313 will get invited straight away.


----------



## zameer.ise

tyjupi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am submitting my 189 visa with 65 points today. How long will I need to wait to get tge invitation. I am going to be 33 this July so I really need it to be done before that.
> 
> Where can I check for the quota for 189 for 261313?


IMHO, you should get in immediate next round or in worst case next to next round.
Please start preparing the documents required for filing Visa 

Please check Occupation Ceiling tab in below link

SkillSelect – SkillSelect

All The Best !


----------



## sas119

ind_786 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Please add me as well.
> 
> Ind_786------261311(189)-------60 -----------April 17, 2014


Guys,

Here goes the new updated list. Bavakash and ind_786 have been added. 

Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014 
anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
bavakash----------261311(189)--------60 -----------Mar 19, 2014
sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014


----------



## sevnik0202

tyjupi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am submitting my 189 visa with 65 points today. How long will I need to wait to get tge invitation. I am going to be 33 this July so I really need it to be done before that.
> 
> Where can I check for the quota for 189 for 261313?


I m sure with 65 points you will get an invite onb28th April round. Gud luck.

Cheers 
Dev


----------



## Steve_SAP

rohit1_sharma said:


> I applied on 18th March 2014 and front loaded all docs. I haven't heard anything from DIBP. No information of CO so far. On the website they have listed 10 weeks as a normal turnaround time.


Hi Rohit,

Will front loading the PCC and Meds will have any impact on my fist entry requirement into Oz? Boz I read in a forum that once visa is granted we need to make the fist entry into Oz with 1 year from the date of meds or PCC whichever occurs earlier. Is is right? 

If the above is true: Eg: if I front load the docs on 1st Jan 14 and visa is granted on 30th of June 14, then I will actually have only 6 months time (31st Dec 14) to make my 1st visit. Can you please clarify 

Ideally it should be 1 year from the visa grant date, but not sure how it works :help:


----------



## Santhosh.15

Steve_SAP said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> Will front loading the PCC and Meds will have any impact on my fist entry requirement into Oz? Boz I read in a forum that once visa is granted we need to make the fist entry into Oz with 1 year from the date of meds or PCC whichever occurs earlier. Is is right?
> 
> If the above is true: Eg: if I front load the docs on 1st Jan 14 and visa is granted on 30th of June 14, then I will actually have only 6 months time (31st Dec 14) to make my 1st visit. Can you please clarify
> 
> Ideally it should be 1 year from the visa grant date, but not sure how it works :help:


Hi Steve

Yes. You are absokutely right. Generally first entry should be of 1 year from PCC/MEDS date whichever is earlier.

Many, takes this route of frontloading all documents to expedite process. However, if you are not in a hurry for grant, you can wait till CO requests and then go for PCC/MEDS, in that way, you will have longer period to make initial entry.

This is an Individual's choice depends on his/her circumstances.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Thats true, the first entry date is from 1yr of PCC or meds whichever is earlier. So if u wish to get a later date then you can wait for the CO to be assigned and then CO will ask u to get meds and PCC done.


----------



## Johnny_

*Good luck..!*



sathiyaseelan said:


> hello all,
> 
> hope this message finds you all in good health and spirit. i reached melbourne yesterday at 6:40 am safely. The journey was really good and there were no hassles during immigration check and clearance. Everything was in a sequence and went rapidly.:target::rockon:
> 
> I am now staying in one of my friends' room at Frankston. as people are in easter's holiday mood, things such as activation of sim card, etc, are on slow pace. Anyhow, i need to activate SIM card soon to apply for jobs. Here Melbourne is cool, friendly, and appealing. I like people here and they are affable and supportive. Will keep you posted things soon.
> 
> Bye
> 
> Sathiya


Hi there, its great to see people like you helping us newbies. This forum is a boon for all of us. Great to hear about you reaching Aus. safely. Hopefully I too shall be there in a few months. 
Keep up the good work so that people like us can join you there and we can all have a great blast.


----------



## Johnny_

Guys need your kind attention to help me solve this dilemma:
I am applying for ANZSCO code: 133512

- My VETASSESS assessment has come +ve.
- I am about to take the IELTS on 10th of May, so the result should be out by 25th of May.
- My total points without the IELTS comes to 60 (as of today) and it would come to 65 based on my IELTS score (the min. being 7 in each section).

From what I have learnt, I will need my IELTS score to apply for EOI, but my agent says you could submit the IELTS score later; so as to claim more points. According to him, I should apply for EOI since my Vetassess assessment has come positive and delaying further could cause serious issues. 

Is it possible to submit EOI without IELTS score? 
I am worried about the availability for my ANZCODE, am I required to wait till my IELTS score comes?


----------



## Johnny_

My ANZCODE 133512 is shows schedule 2 availability in Western Australia as of today, please suggest would IELTS score be required to apply for Eoi.


----------



## jaideepf1407

Johnny_ said:


> Guys need your kind attention to help me solve this dilemma: I am applying for ANZSCO code: 133512 - My VETASSESS assessment has come +ve. - I am about to take the IELTS on 10th of May, so the result should be out by 25th of May. - My total points without the IELTS comes to 60 (as of today) and it would come to 65 based on my IELTS score (the min. being 7 in each section). From what I have learnt, I will need my IELTS score to apply for EOI, but my agent says you could submit the IELTS score later; so as to claim more points. According to him, I should apply for EOI since my Vetassess assessment has come positive and delaying further could cause serious issues. Is it possible to submit EOI without IELTS score? I am worried about the availability for my ANZCODE, am I required to wait till my IELTS score comes?


You need IELTS before you submit..atleast 6 min in each band..Agent doesn't seem to know the basics

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## ozpr

Hi All,

I have been staying in Aus since Dec16, 2013 on a dependent WP 457 Visa.
I have lodged my Visa and uploaded all the documents and planning to go for PCC & Medicals.

Q1) I read on immigration site that PCC is mandatory for applicants who stayed more than 12 months in a country in the past 10 years.
Is the same applicable for Australia as well ?

Since it is only 4 months for me in Aus, Should I apply for Aus PCC or not ?

Q2) While lodging Visa there was a Question - Have you undergone medicals in the last 12 months for an Australian Visa ?
I have marked YES as i had undergone medicals(Chest X-ray only) for Dependent 457 Grant.

I see the below message in document upload section:-
_The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for._

Please help.


----------



## emerald89

You will need IELTS score to submit EOI. IELTS and skill assessment are the basic requirements to submit your EOI regardless of whether you are claiming points for the IELTS. 

I have seen people on this forum whose visa got rejected just because the EOI date is earlier than the TRF date. 



Johnny_ said:


> Guys need your kind attention to help me solve this dilemma:
> I am applying for ANZSCO code: 133512
> 
> - My VETASSESS assessment has come +ve.
> - I am about to take the IELTS on 10th of May, so the result should be out by 25th of May.
> - My total points without the IELTS comes to 60 (as of today) and it would come to 65 based on my IELTS score (the min. being 7 in each section).
> 
> From what I have learnt, I will need my IELTS score to apply for EOI, but my agent says you could submit the IELTS score later; so as to claim more points. According to him, I should apply for EOI since my Vetassess assessment has come positive and delaying further could cause serious issues.
> 
> Is it possible to submit EOI without IELTS score?
> I am worried about the availability for my ANZCODE, am I required to wait till my IELTS score comes?


----------



## Steve_SAP

battulas78 said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Yes. You are absokutely right. Generally first entry should be of 1 year from PCC/MEDS date whichever is earlier.
> 
> Many, takes this route of frontloading all documents to expedite process. However, if you are not in a hurry for grant, you can wait till CO requests and then go for PCC/MEDS, in that way, you will have longer period to make initial entry.
> 
> This is an Individual's choice depends on his/her circumstances.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Santhosh


Thankyou so much for the clarification, Since I am going on a long term assignment to Canada this June I would need more time to make my first entry into Oz after my visa grant. So I will not do my PCC and Meds now, will wait until the case officer is assigned


----------



## Santhosh.15

Steve_SAP said:


> Thankyou so much for the clarification, Since I am going on a long term assignment to Canada this June I would need more time to make my first entry into Oz after my visa grant. So I will not do my PCC and Meds now, will wait until the case officer is assigned


No worries mate.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## PreetBadwal

*Unticking one visa option from eoi*

Hi dear friends ,

I have one question about my eoi . I ticked two visa options 189 and 489 in the same eoi I'd (A) on 13th of March 2013 . Now a month later I want to untick 489 visa option as I have lodged a new eoi (B)I'd for that and already have that updated by state . 

My question is whether Unticking 489 would make any changes to date of effect of 189 visa in eoi I'd (A) . 

Very confused and tensed . Please reply as soon as possible . 

Please provide link to the website where I could read myself as well.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## AuzLover

PreetBadwal said:


> Hi dear friends ,
> 
> I have one question about my eoi . I ticked two visa options 189 and 489 in the same eoi I'd (A) on 13th of March 2013 . Now a month later I want to untick 489 visa option as I have lodged a new eoi (B)I'd for that and already have that updated by state .
> 
> My question is whether Unticking 489 would make any changes to date of effect of 189 visa in eoi I'd (A) .
> 
> Very confused and tensed . Please reply as soon as possible .
> 
> Please provide link to the website where I could read myself as well.
> 
> Many thanks in advance


Not cent percent sure, but i think no. Only if the change in EOI changes the points score date of effect will change


----------



## jaideepf1407

Gents have just Recieved my Vetassess outcome and am in the process of submitting my EOI.

1) do I need to enter secondary education details(12th std). If yes which option do I select.
AQF Certificate IV ?

2) I have a mechanical bachelors degree.
Will I have to select bachelor degree (other) or batchelor degree in science,business or technology.

Can someone please confirm

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:???


----------



## koleth

rohit1_sharma said:


> The invites for 263111 usually comes in 1 or 2 rounds with 60 points as per my experience.


Thanks a lot bro for the info


----------



## ashish1137

PreetBadwal said:


> Hi dear friends ,
> 
> I have one question about my eoi . I ticked two visa options 189 and 489 in the same eoi I'd (A) on 13th of March 2013 . Now a month later I want to untick 489 visa option as I have lodged a new eoi (B)I'd for that and already have that updated by state .
> 
> My question is whether Unticking 489 would make any changes to date of effect of 189 visa in eoi I'd (A) .
> 
> Very confused and tensed . Please reply as soon as possible .
> 
> Please provide link to the website where I could read myself as well.
> 
> Many thanks in advance


Sorry to say, but yes.


----------



## ashish1137

jaideepf1407 said:


> Gents have just Recieved my Vetassess outcome and am in the process of submitting my EOI.
> 
> 1) do I need to enter secondary education details(12th std). If yes which option do I select.
> AQF Certificate IV ?
> 
> 2) I have a mechanical bachelors degree.
> Will I have to select bachelor degree (other) or batchelor degree in science,business or technology.
> 
> Can someone please confirm
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:???


1. No secondary education details needed, only degree details are asked.
2. I used Other option and then stated 'Becholer of Engineering.

Regards
Ashish


----------



## ashish1137

jaideepf1407 said:


> Gents have just Recieved my Vetassess outcome and am in the process of submitting my EOI.
> 
> 1) do I need to enter secondary education details(12th std). If yes which option do I select.
> AQF Certificate IV ?
> 
> 2) I have a mechanical bachelors degree.
> Will I have to select bachelor degree (other) or batchelor degree in science,business or technology.
> 
> Can someone please confirm
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:???


1. No secondary education details needed, only degree details are asked.
2. I used Other option and then stated 'Becholer of Engineering'.

Regards
Ashish


----------



## jaideepf1407

ashish1137 said:


> 1. No secondary education details needed, only degree details are asked. 2. I used Other option and then stated 'Becholer of Engineering. Regards Ashish


Thanks Ashish

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## ashish1137

Johnny_ said:


> My ANZCODE 133512 is shows schedule 2 availability in Western Australia as of today, please suggest would IELTS score be required to apply for Eoi.


Please check your requirements from the aus immi website or respective assessing authority.


Regards
Ashish


----------



## Manan_20

Hi,

I just want to know if the previously expired EOI invitation have any impact on fresh EOI/SS application stage? 

Manan


----------



## ashish1137

koleth said:


> Guys,
> Do anyone have any info regarding this.


Please check reports tab in skill assess website.


Regards
Ashish


----------



## ozpr

Hi All,

I have been staying in Aus since Dec16, 2013 on a dependent WP 457 Visa.
I have lodged my Visa and uploaded all the documents and planning to go for PCC & Medicals.

Q1) I read on immigration site that PCC is mandatory for applicants who stayed more than 12 months in a country in the past 10 years.
Is the same applicable for Australia as well ?

Since it is only 4 months for me in Aus, Should I apply for Aus PCC or not ?

Q2) While lodging Visa there was a Question - Have you undergone medicals in the last 12 months for an Australian Visa ?
I have marked YES as i had undergone medicals(Chest X-ray only) for Dependent 457 Grant.

I see the below message in document upload section:-
The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.

Please help.


----------



## zameer.ise

rohit1_sharma said:


> Thats true, the first entry date is from 1yr of PCC or meds whichever is earlier. So if u wish to get a later date then you can wait for the CO to be assigned and then CO will ask u to get meds and PCC done.


Hi Rohit,

My Consultant told First Entry date doesn't depend on PCC/Medical Date..
Is my Consultant providing wrong information or does it depends on case case ??


----------



## ashish1137

zameer.ise said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> My Consultant told First Entry date doesn't depend on PCC/Medical Date..
> Is my Consultant providing wrong information or does it depends on case case ??


Hi Zameer,

you are in the right forum where people are avid learners and can provide ample knowledge, at least better than consultants. 

the motive here is to get people into Australia until they are fit to do so.  That means after the medicals you are given one year to enter to Australia for the very first time because your medicals are valid for 1 year.

So I assume either your consultant knows something that we do not or he is wrong.:tape2:

Regards


----------



## Santhosh.15

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Zameer,
> 
> you are in the right forum where people are avid learners and can provide ample knowledge, at least better than consultants.
> 
> the motive here is to get people into Australia until they are fit to do so.  That means after the medicals you are given one year to enter to Australia for the very first time because your medicals are valid for 1 year.
> 
> So I assume either your consultant knows something that we do not or he is wrong.:tape2:
> 
> Regards


Hi Ashish,

Can't be put across in a better way.

Santhosh


----------



## tyjupi

kyoizanag said:


> Hi, just out of curiosity, what's your points breakdown? I saw your signature you claimed zero point from IELTS? How could you make it to 65 points? 65 points 261313 will get invited straight away.


I have just updated my Signature. Just submitted my EOI today :fingerscrossed:


----------



## zameer.ise

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Zameer,
> 
> you are in the right forum where people are avid learners and can provide ample knowledge, at least better than consultants.
> 
> the motive here is to get people into Australia until they are fit to do so.  That means after the medicals you are given one year to enter to Australia for the very first time because your medicals are valid for 1 year.
> 
> So I assume either your consultant knows something that we do not or he is wrong.:tape2:
> 
> Regards


Hello Ashish,

Thanks for thoughts. Let me re-check with my consultant on this.
Do we have this information mentioned anywhere in DIBP ?

Thanks,
zameer.ise


----------



## sas119

tyjupi said:


> I have just updated my Signature. Just submitted my EOI today :fingerscrossed:


Hi tyjupi,

Can you let us know your occupation code so that we can include you to the EOI submitted list ?


----------



## sas119

All,

We are 5 days away from yet another invitation round. For the next 5 days, I shall be updating the wait list for all of us towards the end of the day to keep a track. Please update the respective statuses and let all know the outcome from the coming round/s.

Updated list :

Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014 
anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
bavakash----------261311(189)--------60 -----------Mar 19, 2014
sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014


----------



## ToAustralia2013

sas119 said:


> All, We are 5 days away from yet another invitation round. For the next 5 days, I shall be updating the wait list for all of us towards the end of the day to keep a track. Please update the respective statuses and let all know the outcome from the coming round/s. Updated list : Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014 Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014 jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014 Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014 anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014 sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014 bavakash----------261311(189)--------60 -----------Mar 19, 2014 sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014 kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014 ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014 HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014 lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014 Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014 pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014 radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014


Sas119.. Mine seems to be missing though you had added earlier. Please include 
ToAustralia2013----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 01,2014

Thank you


----------



## sas119

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Sas119.. Mine seems to be missing though you had added earlier. Please include
> ToAustralia2013----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 01,2014
> 
> Thank you


Added you ToAustralia2013 :


Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
ToAustralia2013-- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 01,2014
Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014 
anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
bavakash----------261311(189)--------60 -----------Mar 19, 2014
sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014


----------



## Johnny_

jaideepf1407 said:


> You need IELTS before you submit..atleast 6 min in each band..Agent doesn't seem to know the basics
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


Hmm agree with you; he wants me to pay the next installment of his fee hence the hurry


----------



## Johnny_

emerald89 said:


> You will need IELTS score to submit EOI. IELTS and skill assessment are the basic requirements to submit your EOI regardless of whether you are claiming points for the IELTS.
> 
> I have seen people on this forum whose visa got rejected just because the EOI date is earlier than the TRF date.


Hmm seems like I dont have any other choice but to prepare for IELTS and then apply for EOI.

Thanks man, I appreciate it.


----------



## Johnny_

ashish1137 said:


> Please check your requirements from the aus immi website or respective assessing authority.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Ashish


Hi Ashish,

IELTS 7 band each section is the requirement.
I wanted to know a bit more about schedule 2 availability.
Have any idea?


----------



## tyjupi

sas119 said:


> Hi tyjupi,
> 
> Can you let us know your occupation code so that we can include you to the EOI submitted list ?


Hi sas119,

Mine is 261313.

Thanks


----------



## sas119

tyjupi said:


> Hi sas119,
> 
> Mine is 261313.
> 
> Thanks


Hi tyjupi,

My guess is that with 65 points under your belt, you should easily receive an invite on 28th April.. Thanks for updating.. I am anyhow adding you to the list. Do keep everyone posted. All the best !!!

Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
ToAustralia2013-- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 01,2014
Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014
anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
bavakash----------261311(189)--------60 -----------Mar 19, 2014
sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014
tyjupi--------------261313(189)---------65-----------Apr 23,2014


----------



## sonica

Has anyone ever taken the NAATI test. .. The paraprofessional level? Please share your experience. .

Thanks


----------



## ind2

sonica said:


> Has anyone ever taken the NAATI test. .. The paraprofessional level? Please share your experience. .
> 
> Thanks


no but i read about it, and decide against it.
A) it is too expensive if you are doing outside Australlia about $1000+
B) Like ielts it has some tough requirements to get cleared. Clearing IELTS was a bit task for me so gave up the idea of going thru this test.


----------



## Rizwan125

*Eoi ranking system*

Dear Experts and Seniors,
I launch enquiry regarding EOI Invitation particularly that how come a person submitted EOI with 60 points in january is invited as compared who have submitted EOI with 60 points in december--The immigration dept respond as follows particular 489 14th april 2014 report

"The actual cut off score for subclass 489 for the 14 April 2014 round was 65, this will be amended in the online report soon."

Then i replied as per 24th march 2014 report the cut-off date was 03/03/2014 65points.

"The cut off date for invitation rounds changes with the change in EOI ranking as EOIs enter and exit from skill-select"

Now wts EOI Ranking system?????
Regard


----------



## bavakash

Hello, In my case i have already got my PCC ready in the month of Jan 14. I did this before hand because i got to know that it might get delayed in Police stations and can take 2 - 4 months as well. However i got this PCC in 2 months. I have submitted my EOI on 19th March 14 and expecting my invite in second week of May as per the current trend for 261311(analyst programmer) for 189 category. 

If PCC and Meds will have impact on my fist entry requirement into Oz, what will happen in my case in case i lodge visa in 3rd week of May since my PCC granted in January? I want atleast 6 months of time before my visa is ready to travel. What will be your suggestions? Shall i go for new PCC? is it possible again? 


-BavAkash



battulas78 said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Yes. You are absokutely right. Generally first entry should be of 1 year from PCC/MEDS date whichever is earlier.
> 
> Many, takes this route of frontloading all documents to expedite process. However, if you are not in a hurry for grant, you can wait till CO requests and then go for PCC/MEDS, in that way, you will have longer period to make initial entry.
> 
> This is an Individual's choice depends on his/her circumstances.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Santhosh


----------



## kashefbasher

*Does EOI show the points calculated?*



auslover said:


> HI guys,
> 
> As the EOI process has already started so i am starting this thread where people can share , Their EOi filing status and issues.
> 
> I Filed EOI today with 60 points


hi,
Buddy, can you please tell me an answer about EOI submission.
Does EOI show the points calculated at end of submission of of eoi ?

thanks


----------



## MaxTheWolf

kashefbasher said:


> hi,
> Buddy, can you please tell me an answer about EOI submission.
> Does EOI show the points calculated at end of submission of of eoi ?
> 
> thanks


Hi Kashefbasher

yes it does.


----------



## mady123

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Experts and Seniors,
> I launch enquiry regarding EOI Invitation particularly that how come a person submitted EOI with 60 points in january is invited as compared who have submitted EOI with 60 points in december--The immigration dept respond as follows particular 489 14th april 2014 report
> 
> "The actual cut off score for subclass 489 for the 14 April 2014 round was 65, this will be amended in the online report soon."
> 
> Then i replied as per 24th march 2014 report the cut-off date was 03/03/2014 65points.
> 
> "The cut off date for invitation rounds changes with the change in EOI ranking as EOIs enter and exit from skill-select"
> 
> Now wts EOI Ranking system?????
> Regard


My Bro Doe is 5th March with 65 points. Lets see what will happen this time.....


----------



## sudarshan1987

Johnny_ said:


> Hmm agree with you; he wants me to pay the next installment of his fee hence the hurry


My advise is better not pay the next installment at all! You can do everything by yourself. If in doubt you can ask in this forum and you are sure to get advise in 2-4 hrs and not waiting for 24 to 48 hrs for your agent to reply!


----------



## ecdghhl

sas119 said:


> All,
> 
> We are 5 days away from yet another invitation round. For the next 5 days, I shall be updating the wait list for all of us towards the end of the day to keep a track. Please update the respective statuses and let all know the outcome from the coming round/s.
> 
> Updated list :
> 
> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
> Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014
> anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
> sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
> bavakash----------261311(189)--------60 -----------Mar 19, 2014
> sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
> kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
> ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
> HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
> Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
> pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
> radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014


Hi sas119
Please update:
263312(189)-------60------- Apr 16,2014


----------



## Gabrielle_2012

MaxTheWolf said:


> Dear Gabrielle
> 
> You got your assessment result from CPA on 7/1/14 and you submitted your EOI on 7/3/2014. What were you waiting for in these 2 months?
> 
> or did you apply for assessment on 7/1/2014 to CPA?


hi max, 

my gather my work certificate and waited for cpa to assess the same. 
its not required but highly advisable!


----------



## Rizwan125

mady123 said:


> My Bro Doe is 5th March with 65 points. Lets see what will happen this time.....


I understand but the previous 489 cut-off date was fictitous one firsly they said it was 65 but then they said it was on Ranking EOI--

Becuase untill 3rd march 2014 all applicants with 65 are invited---

60 points 489 remains ins queue from dec 2013-

Regards


----------



## PreetBadwal

Hi,

Please update me as well
Preetbadwal-----261313(189)--------13/03/2013


----------



## PreetBadwal

*261313*

Dear friends,

A week ago I checked immigration's report for 14 April round which shows that they have picked candidates with 60 point until 27 jan2014.

I had applied my eoi for software engineer on 13/03/2014 and thought may be in next or round after next I would receive invitaion. But today an migration agent told me that my chance with 60 are not great.

I am confused 
If they have picked candidates til 27 jan and they still have 1300 people for this 2613 group , how are my chances slim? 

Please advice


----------



## sas119

Guys,

Today's updated list. New addition: Preetbadwal and ecdghhl. Preetbadwal, let us know how many points you hold and you have mentioned your EOI date as 2013. If I am not mistaken it is 2014 ?


Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
ToAustralia2013-- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 01,2014
Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014
anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
Preetbadwal-----261313(189)--------?---------------March 13,2014
bavakash----------261311(189)--------60 -----------Mar 19, 2014
sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014
tyjupi--------------261313(189)---------65-----------Apr 23,2014


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Registered for medicare and opened a bank account yesterday*

Hello my sweet buddies,

Yesterday i went to National australian bank and activated my migrant bank account for classic banking, isaver and reward i saver types. The process was very simple and you need to meet their representative and fill in few details in regards to your passport and personal information. Take passport and visa grant letter with you while visiting their branch. it took only 15-20 minutes for me to get my bank account activated. 

Secondly, i registered my details for medicare facility offered by Australian government. This form also had about 4-5 pages to fill in and the officer was very friendly and cooperative.i got a temporary medicare number on a paper slip and she said that i will get the original card within 5-7 working days to the address i mentioned in the form.

Cheers!
sathiya


----------



## bavakash

bavakash said:


> Hello, In my case i have already got my PCC ready in the month of Jan 14. I did this before hand because i got to know that it might get delayed in Police stations and can take 2 - 4 months as well. However i got this PCC in 2 months. I have submitted my EOI on 19th March 14 and expecting my invite in second week of May as per the current trend for 261311(analyst programmer) for 189 category.
> 
> If PCC and Meds will have impact on my fist entry requirement into Oz, what will happen in my case in case i lodge visa in 3rd week of May since my PCC granted in January? I want atleast 6 months of time before my visa is ready to travel. What will be your suggestions? Shall i go for new PCC? is it possible again?
> 
> 
> -BavAkash


Can someone please shade a light on my query? I'll appreciate answer on this.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

bavakash said:


> Can someone please shade a light on my query? I'll appreciate answer on this.


You are right in saying that the date of first entry is before 1 year of PCC/Medicals whichever is earlier regardless of the visa issuance date.

If you have already filed your application and uploaded your PCC and Medicals then I am not sure if applying a new PCC will help. But I understand from your statement that you haven't filed your Visa yet so you can get a new PCC submitted to extend the timeline. The only problem I see will be at the Passport office where they might create issues for a new PCC for same country in a short time period but it's owrth an effort if you really want a later date.


----------



## ashish1137

sas119 said:


> All,
> 
> We are 5 days away from yet another invitation round. For the next 5 days, I shall be updating the wait list for all of us towards the end of the day to keep a track. Please update the respective statuses and let all know the outcome from the coming round/s.
> 
> Updated list :
> 
> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
> Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014
> anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
> sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
> bavakash----------261311(189)--------60 -----------Mar 19, 2014
> sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
> kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
> ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
> HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
> Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
> pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
> radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014


hi sas,

please add mine.
Ashish1137--261312(189)--60--18-apr-14


----------



## radical

Hi Guys,

I need your expertise in regards to my EOI. I have submitted my EOI for 189 - 60pts and 489 - 70 pts on 21st April 2014. As per the invitation trend I think, I will will most likely get an invitation for 489 in next two rounds before 189. However, I am interested in 189 for a very obvious reason, that is, instant PR.

My dilemma is that,

1. What happens to my 189 if I get invited for 489? Will it ceases to exit?
2. Can I suspend just the 489 and keep the 189 active?
3. If yes to the 2nd point then will the date of effect change if I resume the 489 at a later stage?

Any assistance in this regards will highly appreciated. Thanks in advance,


----------



## ashish1137

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Experts and Seniors,
> I launch enquiry regarding EOI Invitation particularly that how come a person submitted EOI with 60 points in january is invited as compared who have submitted EOI with 60 points in december--The immigration dept respond as follows particular 489 14th april 2014 report
> 
> "The actual cut off score for subclass 489 for the 14 April 2014 round was 65, this will be amended in the online report soon."
> 
> Then i replied as per 24th march 2014 report the cut-off date was 03/03/2014 65points.
> 
> "The cut off date for invitation rounds changes with the change in EOI ranking as EOIs enter and exit from skill-select"
> 
> Now wts EOI Ranking system?????
> Regard


Aus Immi ppl mention a ranking system but in faqs it is mentioned that we will not be able to see the ranks.  This is just for reference.


----------



## ashish1137

kashefbasher said:


> hi,
> Buddy, can you please tell me an answer about EOI submission.
> Does EOI show the points calculated at end of submission of of eoi ?
> 
> thanks


yes


----------



## ashish1137

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hello my sweet buddies,
> 
> Yesterday i went to National australian bank and activated my migrant bank account for classic banking, isaver and reward i saver types. The process was very simple and you need to meet their representative and fill in few details in regards to your passport and personal information. Take passport and visa grant letter with you while visiting their branch. it took only 15-20 minutes for me to get my bank account activated.
> 
> Secondly, i registered my details for medicare facility offered by Australian government. This form also had about 4-5 pages to fill in and the officer was very friendly and cooperative.i got a temporary medicare number on a paper slip and she said that i will get the original card within 5-7 working days to the address i mentioned in the form.
> 
> Cheers!
> sathiya


hey congrats man. I finally cleared my ielts. filed 189 with 60 points on april' 18. how r u. please share ur number. 

Regards


----------



## PreetBadwal

sas119 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Today's updated list. New addition: Preetbadwal and ecdghhl. Preetbadwal, let us know how many points you hold and you have mentioned your EOI date as 2013. If I am not mistaken it is 2014 ?
> 
> 
> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
> ToAustralia2013-- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 01,2014
> Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014
> anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
> sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
> Preetbadwal-----261313(189)--------?---------------March 13,2014
> bavakash----------261311(189)--------60 -----------Mar 19, 2014
> sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
> kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
> ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
> HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
> ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
> Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
> pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
> radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014
> tyjupi--------------261313(189)---------65-----------Apr 23,2014



Ops my bad 
Preetbadwal-----261313(189)--------60---------------March 13,2014


----------



## jaideepf1407

Finally submitted my EOI with 65 points..Let's hope I get an invite in the next round.
Feedback from last round was that SKILLSELECT might have applied the Pro Rata to other occupations as well.
Let's wait and see.

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:???


----------



## ashish1137

Johnny_ said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> IELTS 7 band each section is the requirement.
> I wanted to know a bit more about schedule 2 availability.
> Have any idea?


what do u mean by that my friend. if it is about ielts. there are two councils conducting ielts. idp and bc. ppl prefer bc. nearest date available might depend on thw location and council you select.

or

Do you want to view the ceilings or number of positions left for your job code?

if yes, you can view it under reports tab in skill select. If no, please explain more.

regards


----------



## PreetBadwal

radical said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need your expertise in regards to my EOI. I have submitted my EOI for 189 - 60pts and 489 - 70 pts on 21st April 2014. As per the invitation trend I think, I will will most likely get an invitation for 489 in next two rounds before 189. However, I am interested in 189 for a very obvious reason, that is, instant PR.
> 
> My dilemma is that,
> 
> 1. What happens to my 189 if I get invited for 489? Will it ceases to exit?
> 2. Can I suspend just the 489 and keep the 189 active?
> 3. If yes to the 2nd point then will the date of effect change if I resume the 489 at a later stage?
> 
> Any assistance in this regards will highly appreciated. Thanks in advance,



Yes, if you get invitaion for 489 before 189 , you eoi will be locked for 60 days.

Actually I recently went through the same situation. What I did , I lodged another eoi and contacted state to get my previously given eoi I'd updated with new one, so that they would send me invitaion on my new id . After getting the eoi updated with new one . I untick 489 option the the first eoi.


Note: I called skillselect department and they told me that if anytype of updating changes the scores then the new date of effect would be considered . If you the just updating your personal information then you don't have to worry about your previous date of effect as the department would consider the previous one. 


Hope it helps .

Good luck


----------



## ashish1137

PreetBadwal said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> A week ago I checked immigration's report for 14 April round which shows that they have picked candidates with 60 point until 27 jan2014.
> 
> I had applied my eoi for software engineer on 13/03/2014 and thought may be in next or round after next I would receive invitaion. But today an migration agent told me that my chance with 60 are not great.
> 
> I am confused
> If they have picked candidates til 27 jan and they still have 1300 people for this 2613 group , how are my chances slim?
> 
> Please advice


I can only say that i have submitted on 18 apr and i am also hoping an invite. please be patient. lets see how this round goes.

regards


----------



## ashish1137

zameer.ise said:


> Hello Ashish,
> 
> Thanks for thoughts. Let me re-check with my consultant on this.
> Do we have this information mentioned anywhere in DIBP ?
> 
> Thanks,
> zameer.ise


Hi Zameer,

After your post, I searched for all rules and documents and faqs. still cnt find the exact information. I think I have picked this informatiin from fellow expatians only. Apologies for not able to quote exact reference my friend.

Regards


----------



## radical

PreetBadwal said:


> Yes, if you get invitaion for 489 before 189 , you eoi will be locked for 60 days.
> 
> Actually I recently went through the same situation. What I did , I lodged another eoi and contacted state to get my previously given eoi I'd updated with new one, so that they would send me invitaion on my new id . After getting the eoi updated with new one . I untick 489 option the the first eoi.
> 
> 
> Note: I called skillselect department and they told me that if anytype of updating changes the scores then the new date of effect would be considered . If you the just updating your personal information then you don't have to worry about your previous date of effect as the department would consider the previous one.
> 
> 
> Hope it helps .
> 
> Good luck


Thanks for quick response Preet.

Sorry, I am a bit confused here. Are you saying that I will have to lodge one more EOI and ask immi dept to update the old one with new one? and then untick the 489? Cant I just untick 489 now?


----------



## PreetBadwal

radical said:


> Thanks for quick response Preet.
> 
> Sorry, I am a bit confused here. Are you saying that I will have to lodge one more EOI and ask immi dept to update the old one with new one? and then untick the 489? Cant I just untick 489 now?




No no . You misunderstood me

For example your eoi I'd is (A)
1. Lodge another eoi I'd (B). It will give you a new eoi number .
2. Contact state for which you have applied for 489 ,for example NSW 
and ask them to change you previously given id (a) with the new id (B).
3. If they change it .
4. Go to your id (a) and untick the 489 option. And save it 

CALL STATE FOR WHCIH YOU HAVE APPLIED YOUr 489 not Immigration department


----------



## radical

PreetBadwal said:


> No no . You misunderstood me
> 
> For example your eoi I'd is (A)
> 1. Lodge another eoi I'd (B). It will give you a new eoi number .
> 2. Contact state for which you have applied for 489 ,for example NSW
> and ask them to change you previously given id (a) with the new id (B).
> 3. If they change it .
> 4. Go to your id (a) and untick the 489 option. And save it
> 
> CALL STATE FOR WHCIH YOU HAVE APPLIED YOUr 489 not Immigration department


Forgot to mention that my 489 is a family sponsored and not state sponsored.

So, this is what I understand from what you've said. You're asking me to create one more EOI with just 489 in it and go back to my old EOI and untick the 489 from it? and suspend the latest EOI ?

Note: Since, mine is a FS I dont have to inform anyone with my change in EOI ID.


----------



## PreetBadwal

radical said:


> Forgot to mention that my 489 is a family sponsored and not state sponsored.
> 
> So, this is what I understand from what you've said. You're asking me to create one more EOI with just 489 in it and go back to my old EOI and untick the 489 from it? and suspend the latest EOI ?
> 
> Note: Since, mine is a FS I dont have to inform anyone with my change in EOI ID.


Ok
If you don't have to inform anyone . Then that's fine but do not suspend any id . Otherwise you will not be able to get invitation 


1. In id (A) just open it and click on update option , untick 489 , save . And make sure status of your id sould be submitted .


----------



## radical

PreetBadwal said:


> Ok
> If you don't have to inform anyone . Then that's fine but do not suspend any id . Otherwise you will not be able to get invitation
> 
> 
> 1. In id (A) just open it and click on update option , untick 489 , save . And make sure status of your id sould be submitted .



Smart thinking. So, you're saying that i should keep both of my EOI's active and if get an invite for 489 I should take it. This way my 189 will still be active even if I get an invite for 486. Great! problem solved. Love this forum. The same information from an agent would have costed me $$$$$.

1. Create second EOI -- DONE
2. Select 489 and fill in relevant info -- DONE
3. Log back into old EOI and untick 489 -- DONE
4. Date of effect -- didn't change --- AWESOME
5. Check status -- "SUBMITTED" -- DONE
Thanks heaps Preet. You're a champ. Take a bow ::hail::


----------



## PreetBadwal

radical said:


> Smart thinking. So, you're saying that i should keep both of my EOI's active and if get an invite for 489 I should take it. This way my 189 will still be active even if I get an invite for 486. Great! problem solved. Love this forum. The same information from an agent would have costed me $$$$$.
> 
> 1. Create second EOI -- DONE
> 2. Select 489 and fill in relevant info -- DONE
> 3. Log back into old EOI and untick 489 -- DONE
> 4. Date of effect -- didn't change --- AWESOME
> 5. Check status -- "SUBMITTED" -- DONE
> Thanks heaps Preet. You're a champ. Take a bow ::hail::


No worries Radical


----------



## radical

PreetBadwal said:


> No worries Radical


Hey just a quick question. Hope having multiple EOI's will not create any problems? how did you come to know about this? Did you speak to anyone from immi staff?


----------



## zameer.ise

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Zameer,
> 
> After your post, I searched for all rules and documents and faqs. still cnt find the exact information. I think I have picked this informatiin from fellow expatians only. Apologies for not able to quote exact reference my friend.
> 
> Regards


Thanks a lot for your honest reply Bro !!


----------



## anish13

Guys,

i have a question. Just read in this thread that if you untick the EOI, the date in your EOI changes. Now i am confused here. I had submitted my EOI on 24th Feb with 60 points and 2613 code and expecting an invite this weekend but did a couple of changes to my EOI after that but those changes didnot change my points and hence,

1) my "date of effect" in my EOI home page and "date submitted" remains at 24th feb but

2) under "correspondance" tab when i clicked on my last EOI updated document, under "acknowledgment of skillselect EOI updated", the "submitted date" says 22nd april. 

Now my confusion is what does this mean. Does it mean that my EOI now has moved to 22nd april and i might not get an invite this weekend. Please help me understand this.


----------



## anish13

PreetBadwal said:


> Hi dear friends ,
> 
> I have one question about my eoi . I ticked two visa options 189 and 489 in the same eoi I'd (A) on 13th of March 2013 . Now a month later I want to untick 489 visa option as I have lodged a new eoi (B)I'd for that and already have that updated by state .
> 
> My question is whether Unticking 489 would make any changes to date of effect of 189 visa in eoi I'd (A) .
> 
> Very confused and tensed . Please reply as soon as possible .
> 
> Please provide link to the website where I could read myself as well.
> 
> Many thanks in advance



i dont think the date of effect changes. I had changed twice. My date of effect remained the same. I think it will only change if the points change. If the points dont change, your date of effect remains the same. However, in your "correspondence" tab, the new document will mention the latest updated change would be the latest date. I am also sitting on the same side of the fence as you. I have posted my query on the website. lets see.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ind2

radical said:


> Hey just a quick question. Hope having multiple EOI's will not create any problems? how did you come to know about this? Did you speak to anyone from immi staff?


Sorry to say Multiple EOI is wrong and might land you in trouble..
I read a lot on it and after reading some comments and going via other mails dropped the idea. 

Tried calling DIAC but there was no answer, but read somewhere that someone got no as an answer when they called them.


----------



## ind2

anish13 said:


> Guys,
> 
> i have a question. Just read in this thread that if you untick the EOI, the date in your EOI changes. Now i am confused here. I had submitted my EOI on 24th Feb with 60 points and 2613 code and expecting an invite this weekend but did a couple of changes to my EOI after that but those changes didnot change my points and hence,
> 
> 1) my "date of effect" in my EOI home page and "date submitted" remains at 24th feb but
> 
> 2) under "correspondance" tab when i clicked on my last EOI updated document, under "acknowledgment of skillselect EOI updated", the "submitted date" says 22nd april.
> 
> Now my confusion is what does this mean. Does it mean that my EOI now has moved to 22nd april and i might not get an invite this weekend. Please help me understand this.



Relax, nothing has changed and it is 24th Feb, best of luck, hope you get an invite this weekend...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## PreetBadwal

radical said:


> Hey just a quick question. Hope having multiple EOI's will not create any problems? how did you come to know about this? Did you speak to anyone from immi staff?



Hi,
Sorry for late response. No there won't be any problem as almost all migration agents advice to do this .

Hope this helps 

Good luck


----------



## PreetBadwal

ind2 said:


> Sorry to say Multiple EOI is wrong and might land you in trouble..
> I read a lot on it and after reading some comments and going via other mails dropped the idea.
> 
> Tried calling DIAC but there was no answer, but read somewhere that someone got no as an answer when they called them.



Hi ind2,

Many of my friends applied multiple eoi and received their invites as well as permanent residency . I have been to many migration agents to confirm this they assured me that to apply multiple eoi is perfectly fine. 

Hope this helps


----------



## MaxTheWolf

PreetBadwal said:


> Hi ind2,
> 
> Many of my friends applied multiple eoi and received their invites as well as permanent residency . I have been to many migration agents to confirm this they assured me that to apply multiple eoi is perfectly fine.
> 
> Hope this helps


Hi

I was reading the thread and found the idea atrocious. With one person submitting multiple EOI's and getting invitation for two or more submitted EOI's that person is eating up multiple invitations. This type of ideology devoids, or at least delays, the chance of others behind in the invitation queue. Undoubtedly, such piece of work is the product of evil minds of all those ever wicked visa agents, and now seems to be practised by other individuals along those lines. Such modus operandi is outrageous and should be reported to DIBP without delay.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ind2 said:


> Sorry to say Multiple EOI is wrong and might land you in trouble..
> I read a lot on it and after reading some comments and going via other mails dropped the idea.
> 
> Tried calling DIAC but there was no answer, but read somewhere that someone got no as an answer when they called them.


Ind2

It 'might' not land you introuble. It 'will' land you in trouble.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

radical said:


> Hey just a quick question. Hope having multiple EOI's will not create any problems? how did you come to know about this? Did you speak to anyone from immi staff?


Radical

Having multiple 'submitted EOI' from more than one skillselect account is not a good idea.


----------



## radical

MaxTheWolf said:


> Radical
> 
> Having multiple 'submitted EOI' from more than one skillselect account is not a good idea.


Hi Max,

You may call it as unethical, outrageous and what not. Remember, this is from your perspective. There are people here in Aus busting their ass off as a student and working part time, paying **** loads of money towards uni. And now, all of a sudden Aus govt decides to change rules. Well on the other side, guys who are overseas, working in their own field without any issues for years and years and guess what they want more money and decides to apply for Aus. They've got nothing to lose and now they feel cheated just because some people decided to file multiple EOIs. Do you really it is fair for people here in Aus working their ass off and spending thousands of $$???

However, I kept my 489 in "suspend" mode for several reasons, one of which is to be fair to others.

And be mindful when you use such strong words.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

radical said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> You may call it as unethical, outrageous and what not. Remember, this is from your perspective. There are people here in Aus busting their ass off as a student and working part time, paying **** loads of money towards uni. And now, all of a sudden Aus govt decides to change rules. Well on the other side, guys who are overseas, working in their own field without any issues for years and years and guess what they want more money and decides to apply for Aus. They've got nothing to lose and now they feel cheated just because some people decided to file multiple EOIs. Do you really it is fair for people here in Aus working their ass off and spending thousands of $$???
> 
> However, I kept my 489 in "suspend" mode for several reasons, one of which is to be fair to others.
> 
> And be mindful when you use such strong words.


And that is your personal opinion. We cannot be blamed and be put in a position to suffer for what is happening to overseas students in Australia. We are playing by the rules. I feel for you, but I can not feel so much that it comes to me at my loss. You can be as open as you want about your suffering, however when you put your suffering into actions that affect others who are not the ones to be blamed for your suffering that will not do.

And when I say multiple EOI's I mean multiple submitted EOI's from more that one skillselect account. And believe me it is very very easy to trace such accounts.

I am personally going to write an email to DIBP highlighting this issue.


----------



## pan_bishnoi

*Future of 2613 occupation*

Dear All,

Does anyone have any idea on future of 2613 occupation. 

I have submitted under 261313 with 60 points. My date of effect is 21st april and i have heard from my friends that chances of getting invite this year are very low. Also, with new batches passing out in australia shortly we would have many new submissions with 65/70 points.


Regards,
Pankaj


----------



## radical

MaxTheWolf said:


> And that is your personal opinion. We cannot be blamed and be put in a position to suffer for what is happening to overseas students in Australia. We are playing by the rules. I feel for you, but I can not feel so much that it comes to me at my loss
> 
> I am personally going to write an email to DIBP highlighting this issue.


Exactly that's my point. You are no different. You're doing it for your own selfish reason. So, stop preaching your ethical ******** and do whatever you want to do.


----------



## sas119

ashish1137 said:


> hi sas,
> 
> please add mine.
> Ashish1137--261312(189)--60--18-apr-14


Here is the updated list for the day :

Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
ToAustralia2013-- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 01,2014
Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014
anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
Preetbadwal-----261313(189)---------60------------March 13,2014
bavakash----------261311(189)--------60 -----------Mar 19, 2014
sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014
tyjupi--------------261313(189)---------65-----------Apr 23,2014


----------



## radical

pan_bishnoi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Does anyone have any idea on future of 2613 occupation.
> 
> I have submitted under 261313 with 60 points. My date of effect is 21st april and i have heard from my friends that chances of getting invite this year are very low. Also, with new batches passing out in australia shortly we would have many new submissions with 65/70 points.
> 
> Regards,
> Pankaj


Hey, I am not sure if you will be invited or not but one advantage you have over new graduates is that ACS has changed their rules. From1st of January 2014 the new graduates must have1year of experience in the nominated occupation or professional year.

Just hope for the best.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

radical said:


> Exactly that's my point. You are no different. You're doing it for your own selfish reason. So, stop preaching your ethical ******** and do whatever you want to do.


I am ethically selfish. Abiding by the rules. For someting that is MY chance for a rightful endeavour.


----------



## pappu123

radical said:


> Exactly that's my point. You are no different. You're doing it for your own selfish reason. So, stop preaching your ethical ******** and do whatever you want to do.


Common guys don't fight at personal level. This forum is to provide the guidance to others. Now, leave it to DIBP and let them decide whether multiple EOI submission is ethical or unethical. If system allows it is up to the individual to do it and even if some body want to stop this practice then it is DIBP, not we.


----------



## kyoizanag

pan_bishnoi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Does anyone have any idea on future of 2613 occupation.
> 
> I have submitted under 261313 with 60 points. My date of effect is 21st april and i have heard from my friends that chances of getting invite this year are very low. Also, with new batches passing out in australia shortly we would have many new submissions with 65/70 points.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Pankaj


What do you mean by new batches passing out? Where do the 65/70 pointers come from? Actually under the new ACS rules, the July and after onshore IT graduates cannot even apply for ACS Skills Assessment let alone submitting EOI.


----------



## pan_bishnoi

pappu123 said:


> Common guys don't fight at personal level. This forum is to provide the guidance to others. Now, leave it to DIBP and let them decide whether multiple EOI submission is ethical or unethical. If system allows it is up to the individual to do it and even if some body want to stop this practice then it is DIBP, not we.


Guys, This has been a great forum where we get lots of helpful information. Whole intent is to share information. Lets not take this to personal level and leave the decision to DIBP.

Regards,
Pankaj


----------



## radical

pan_bishnoi said:


> Guys, This has been a great forum where we get lots of helpful information. Whole intent is to share information. Lets not take this to personal level and leave the decision to DIBP.
> 
> Regards,
> Pankaj


Sorry guys. You are right pan. I just got annoyed, because some people started being outright judgmental without a second thought and started calling names.

My intention was not at all to offend anyone and if I have, please accept my apology.


----------



## anish13

ind2 said:


> Relax, nothing has changed and it is 24th Feb, best of luck, hope you get an invite this weekend...:fingerscrossed:



thanks for confirming ind2. Yes, thats what even Sathya told in the forum.. So i was confused when i read that the date will change.. Yes.. will keep you guys updated about the invite.. all the best to everyone waiting for the invites.. hope the "big bang" of invites continue.. best of luck to everyone who is waiting for the invite


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hi Guys--Peace out-- May God helps all of us to sail & reach Aussie land..i respect both the views from radical + max. We all are little tired & irritated...)

But i am somehow confused how does it work, how can we submit multiple EOI? i guess i am far behind many of you. I am @ d stage waiting for states to open up my occupation 223111..can someone shed some light..

Regards
Vishnu


----------



## PreetBadwal

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi
> 
> I was reading the thread and found the idea atrocious. With one person submitting multiple EOI's and getting invitation for two or more submitted EOI's that person is eating up multiple invitations. This type of ideology devoids, or at least delays, the chance of others behind in the invitation queue. Undoubtedly, such piece of work is the product of evil minds of all those ever wicked visa agents, and now seems to be practised by other individuals along those lines. Such modus operandi is outrageous and should be reported to DIBP without delay.


Hi Maxthewolf,

I think you have misunderstood.

As an IT person , I can say that when you create an EOI it goes in the DBIP's database straightaway , from the date of birth and passport numbers they can access all the eois submitted by the same person and can know easily if someone is doing something wrong and can take action,without any instance of backbiting . However , all migration agents in the world are not devious people who would misguide other people so much. 

One more thing, if you have two skills how would you apply for them in same eoi?

For example I have master's degree in economics as well as in IT . How would I submit one eoi with two occupations ? 


And last, it is not being said that apply thousands of 189 eois for the same occupation . We are talking about two different visa subclasses . Please read the whole thread again. 


Regards,
Preet


----------



## ashish1137

pan_bishnoi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Does anyone have any idea on future of 2613 occupation.
> 
> I have submitted under 261313 with 60 points. My date of effect is 21st april and i have heard from my friends that chances of getting invite this year are very low. Also, with new batches passing out in australia shortly we would have many new submissions with 65/70 points.
> 
> Regards,
> Pankaj


look my friend. if the batches pass out of australia. they also have togo through skill assessmnent and ielts. That process will take some time. hopefully if everything goes well, we will get an invite. I submitted mine with 60 points on 18 april.  

As my spouse is yet to appear for ielts on 17may.

Moreover if someone scores better, they will definately be placed ahead. Did u checked the previous trend?

Per my analysis, evenn in last cycle, there was a backlog for 60 pointers which cleared by 1st round of january. this time we saw an outburst during feb n mar. There is no reason to panic. Just wait and watch. I think more people will be cleared in this round.

all the best
Ashish


----------



## PreetBadwal

pappu123 said:


> Common guys don't fight at personal level. This forum is to provide the guidance to others. Now, leave it to DIBP and let them decide whether multiple EOI submission is ethical or unethical. If system allows it is up to the individual to do it and even if some body want to stop this practice then it is DIBP, not we.



I don't understand why everyone is fighting over this issue 

Maxthewolf , if you find it unethical , just leave it . Are we going to gain something by fighting ? Do your own karma and let other do their own . If you are worried about your chances of getting invitation , then I assure you everyone gets whatever is in his or her own fate . No one can steal someone else's destiny. 

I joined this forum because I thought that I might get some useful information and be able to provide the information I have so that I could help someone but I am feeling really sorry now


----------



## pan_bishnoi

ashish1137 said:


> look my friend. if the batches pass out of australia. they also have togo through skill assessmnent and ielts. That process will take some time. hopefully if everything goes well, we will get an invite. I submitted mine with 60 points on 18 april.
> 
> As my spouse is yet to appear for ielts on 17may.
> 
> Moreover if someone scores better, they will definately be placed ahead. Did u checked the previous trend?
> 
> Per my analysis, evenn in last cycle, there was a backlog for 60 pointers which cleared by 1st round of january. this time we saw an outburst during feb n mar. There is no reason to panic. Just wait and watch. I think more people will be cleared in this round.
> 
> all the best
> Ashish


Yes Ashish, i have been monitoring the skill select reports from last 3 months and backlog has been cleared in last 2 rounds. I had submitted first on 10th march 2014 but because of oversight i filled my start date of employment from 10/03/2006 in place of 01/04/2006(ACS letter has "Employment after march 2006will be considered"). I resubmitted on 21/04/2014 post start date modification and was worried as my date of effect shifted by 41 days(10th march to 21st april). But, you are right people are still submitting EOI in 2613 with 60 points and if some one has more points he/she deserves to be invited first. Lets hope for the best and pray that all our friends in EXPAT forum get invite shortly.

Regards,
Pankaj


----------



## PreetBadwal

I want to know how to delete post because by mistake I replied to Pappu and as a new member I have no Idea about this form


----------



## PreetBadwal

pan_bishnoi said:


> Yes Ashish, i have been monitoring the skill select reports from last 3 months and backlog has been cleared in last 2 rounds. I had submitted first on 10th march 2014 but because of oversight i filled my start date of employment from 10/03/2006 in place of 01/04/2006(ACS letter has "Employment after march 2006will be considered"). I resubmitted on 21/04/2014 post start date modification and was worried as my date of effect shifted by 41 days(10th march to 21st april). But, you are right people are still submitting EOI in 2613 with 60 points and if some one has more points he/she deserves to be invited first. Lets hope for the best and pray that all our friends in EXPAT forum get invite shortly.
> 
> Regards,
> Pankaj


Hi pan

Did you date of effect changed because it should not suppose to change .


----------



## PreetBadwal

Dear friends,

I want to ask something apart from EOI . I want to ask is there anyone who haS giveN NAATI test. I am planning to sit but have no idea about the degree of difficulty of this test.

Please guide if someone has experience and any type of advice would be valuable for me.

Thanks in heaps in advance


----------



## lv1982

Hey Guys,

As you can see from my signature, I applied for subclass 189, 261312 on the 10th of april.
I was thinking if applying for subclass 190 for Victoria state also but haven't as of yet.

What are your general thoughts on this, did you'll put an EOI for Victoria or any other state. Currently Victoria seems to be the only one with opening for 2613* anyway.

Would appreciate your thoughts on this.

Cheers!


----------



## ashish1137

pan_bishnoi said:


> Yes Ashish, i have been monitoring the skill select reports from last 3 months and backlog has been cleared in last 2 rounds. I had submitted first on 10th march 2014 but because of oversight i filled my start date of employment from 10/03/2006 in place of 01/04/2006(ACS letter has "Employment after march 2006will be considered"). I resubmitted on 21/04/2014 post start date modification and was worried as my date of effect shifted by 41 days(10th march to 21st april). But, you are right people are still submitting EOI in 2613 with 60 points and if some one has more points he/she deserves to be invited first. Lets hope for the best and pray that all our friends in EXPAT forum get invite shortly.
> 
> Regards,
> Pankaj


That's the spririt my friend. And as someone quoted a reply to your post, If your points did not changed, your Date of Effect of EOI will not change.  See, another reason for you to be happy. 

Regards


----------



## ashish1137

PreetBadwal said:


> I want to know how to delete post because by mistake I replied to Pappu and as a new member I have no Idea about this form


Write another post and say sorry.  even I have not found a way to delete our posts. :faint2:


----------



## ToAustralia2013

pan_bishnoi said:


> Yes Ashish, i have been monitoring the skill select reports from last 3 months and backlog has been cleared in last 2 rounds. I had submitted first on 10th march 2014 but because of oversight i filled my start date of employment from 10/03/2006 in place of 01/04/2006(ACS letter has "Employment after march 2006will be considered"). I resubmitted on 21/04/2014 post start date modification and was worried as my date of effect shifted by 41 days(10th march to 21st april). But, you are right people are still submitting EOI in 2613 with 60 points and if some one has more points he/she deserves to be invited first. Lets hope for the best and pray that all our friends in EXPAT forum get invite shortly. Regards, Pankaj


Hi pan, had your points changed you updated the information? Ideally the date of effect would not change if your points are altered. This is per DIAC ranking guidelines. It got me wondering as to why ur DOE changed when ur points did not- below is my analysis/

what I see in your case is that when you submitted EOI on 10th March and put ur employment dates as starting from March, u were eligible for 15 points for 8 years. However, actually ur start dates were from 01/04/2006. Had u put the start dates as this on 10th march, then ur points for employment would have been 10. Good that u realised and changed it on 21st April, but then by this time u had the correct 8 years from April 2006. This is why ur DOE shifted even though you did not see any change in points .
The ranking system hence seems to be working as it should


----------



## Ailia

Can eoi be submitted second time after its expiration ?


----------



## ToAustralia2013

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hi pan, had your points changed you updated the information? Ideally the date of effect would not change if your points are altered. This is per DIAC ranking guidelines. It got me wondering as to why ur DOE changed when ur points did not- below is my analysis/ what I see in your case is that when you submitted EOI on 10th March and put ur employment dates as starting from March, u were eligible for 15 points for 8 years. However, actually ur start dates were from 01/04/2006. Had u put the start dates as this on 10th march, then ur points for employment would have been 10. Good that u realised and changed it on 21st April, but then by this time u had the correct 8 years from April 2006. This is why ur DOE shifted even though you did not see any change in points . The ranking system hence seems to be working as it should


And Ashish said... Keep ur spirits up.. All of us waiting. I am one who even had my visa rejected once, lost the fees and have yet again seemingly have a flicker of hope and have applied with 60 points again this Feb.

All for the Australian dream... If God Wills.. We will all get there soon . All the best'


----------



## cloudram

Here is the updated list for the day :

Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
ToAustralia2013-- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 01,2014
Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014
anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
Preetbadwal-----261313(189)---------60------------March 13,2014
bavakash----------261311(189)--------60 -----------Mar 19, 2014
sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014
tyjupi--------------261313(189)---------65-----------Apr 23,2014
cloudram----------261313(189)---------65----------Apr 21, 2014


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Ailia said:


> Can eoi be submitted second time after its expiration ?



yes it can be


----------



## ashish1137

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hi pan, had your points changed you updated the information? Ideally the date of effect would not change if your points are altered. This is per DIAC ranking guidelines. It got me wondering as to why ur DOE changed when ur points did not- below is my analysis/
> 
> what I see in your case is that when you submitted EOI on 10th March and put ur employment dates as starting from March, u were eligible for 15 points for 8 years. However, actually ur start dates were from 01/04/2006. Had u put the start dates as this on 10th march, then ur points for employment would have been 10. Good that u realised and changed it on 21st April, but then by this time u had the correct 8 years from April 2006. This is why ur DOE shifted even though you did not see any change in points .
> The ranking system hence seems to be working as it should


respect my friend. respect to you.


----------



## sas119

cloudram said:


> Here is the updated list for the day :
> 
> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
> ToAustralia2013-- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 01,2014
> Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014
> anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
> sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
> Preetbadwal-----261313(189)---------60------------March 13,2014
> bavakash----------261311(189)--------60 -----------Mar 19, 2014
> sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
> kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
> ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
> HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
> ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
> Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
> Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
> pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
> radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014
> tyjupi--------------261313(189)---------65-----------Apr 23,2014
> cloudram----------261313(189)---------65----------Apr 21, 2014


Friends,

We are just 3 days away from the 2nd Monday April round. I wish all of you very best and hope we receive invites on the upcoming round. Appreciate if all of us in the list above can share if they have received invitations or not and keep all posted on the status.


----------



## sas119

lv1982 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> As you can see from my signature, I applied for subclass 189, 261312 on the 10th of april.
> I was thinking if applying for subclass 190 for Victoria state also but haven't as of yet.
> 
> What are your general thoughts on this, did you'll put an EOI for Victoria or any other state. Currently Victoria seems to be the only one with opening for 2613* anyway.
> 
> Would appreciate your thoughts on this.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi lv1982,

My sincere recommendation is to focus on 189 for now. Yes you are right. As of now Victoria is the only state that is sponsoring 2613* people but unfortunately I have known of some friends who have been waiting over 15-16 weeks to still hear from Victoria. Other states will open upon their sponsorship nominations post July 2014. However, Victoria is taking time, has become quite choosy and you never know if there could a positive outcome on your applications plus the huge wait time.

I myself have been waiting for more than 7 weeks now and hav not heard back anything from them. No harm in lodging the EOI for 190 with Victoria provided you have the patience to wait and if you are not in a hurry to enter Oz. I still feel that given the current trend, you might hear back on 189 sooner than 190. 

Lets watch what happens on 28/04/2014.

Goodluck to you !!! Cheers !!!


----------



## Jon Knight1983

Any chance i can be added to the list please? Details are at the bottom of my post.

Cheers 

Jon


----------



## pan_bishnoi

ToAustralia2013 said:


> And Ashish said... Keep ur spirits up.. All of us waiting. I am one who even had my visa rejected once, lost the fees and have yet again seemingly have a flicker of hope and have applied with 60 points again this Feb.
> 
> All for the Australian dream... If God Wills.. We will all get there soon . All the best'



Thanks Guys for all the support. Australian, Yes you are right. Actually if you see on date of first submission,10th March my points were 55 if i had applied with start date of 01/04/2006 as i was short of 8 years experience by 20 days. As i was not aware of the rules i applied with 10/03/2006 and later realized(thanks to members of this forum) that its not the right way to claim experience points and i should change start date of employment and did it in the system. 

Lets focus on next round now. All the best!!! 

Regards,
Pankaj


----------



## Nishant Dundas

PreetBadwal said:


> Hi Maxthewolf,
> 
> I think you have misunderstood.
> 
> As an IT person , I can say that when you create an EOI it goes in the DBIP's database straightaway , from the date of birth and passport numbers they can access all the eois submitted by the same person and can know easily if someone is doing something wrong and can take action,without any instance of backbiting . However , all migration agents in the world are not devious people who would misguide other people so much.
> 
> One more thing, if you have two skills how would you apply for them in same eoi?
> 
> For example I have master's degree in economics as well as in IT . How would I submit one eoi with two occupations ?
> 
> And last, it is not being said that apply thousands of 189 eois for the same occupation . We are talking about two different visa subclasses . Please read the whole thread again.
> 
> Regards,
> Preet


I still don't understand the logic of multiple eoi.
I mean you would have assessment for one occupation, then how do you apply with multiple Eoi, when for each eoi you can only provide one assessmen, and the assessment is only on each occupation

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Nishant Dundas said:


> I still don't understand the logic of multiple eoi.
> I mean you would have assessment for one occupation, then how do you apply with multiple Eoi, when for each eoi you can only provide one assessmen, and the assessment is only on each occupation
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Nishant, He is trying to say that one can get assessed AND have a positive outcome for two ANZSCO codes. I wonder how many people would be so multi learned to have two masters degrees. I don't know about technical courses (B.Tech) but for academic courses like B.Com or BCA it very very difficult to get a positive skills assessment with just a bachelors degree.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

MaxTheWolf said:


> Nishant, He is trying to say that one can get assessed AND have a positive outcome for two ANZSCO codes. I wonder how many people would be so multi learned to have two masters degrees. I don't know about technical courses (B.Tech) but for academic courses like B.Com or BCA it very very difficult to get a positive skills assessment with just a bachelors degree.


And to add to that, multiple EOI submissions for the same person but from different skillselect accounts is advocated for here as per my understanding.

If EOI submission for multiple visa subclasses but from SINGLE skillselect account is talked of, then it is all fair play.

Multiple EOIs; and Multiple visa subclasses within single EOI are two totally different things. I understand this level of technicality.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

@Preet

I was not talking in relation to your tickng or unticking 489 visa subclass.

Nothing personal to ANYONE.


----------



## PreetBadwal

MaxTheWolf said:


> @Preet
> 
> I was not talking in relation to your tickng or unticking 489 visa subclass.
> 
> Nothing personal to ANYONE.


Hi MaxThewolf,

It's ok. Just forget what happened and let's focus on our actual aim. 

Keep patient and I am sure everyone will get their invitations .

And for you I believe you would get your invitation soon as there i are 4600 places left out of 9800 for accountants for this years quota and many of friends got their invitaion within 2 months for this skill. 

Good luck

Kind regards,
Preet


----------



## MaxTheWolf

PreetBadwal said:


> Hi MaxThewolf,
> 
> It's ok. Just forget what happened and let's focus on our actual aim.
> 
> Keep patient and I am sure everyone will get their invitations .
> 
> And for you I believe you would get your invitation soon as there i are 4600 places left out of 9800 for accountants for this years quota and many of friends got their invitaion within 2 months for this skill.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Kind regards,
> Preet


Hi Preet, I wish all of us get the invitation tomorrow.

Best Wishes to you too bro.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

PreetBadwal said:


> Hi MaxThewolf,
> 
> It's ok. Just forget what happened and let's focus on our actual aim.
> 
> Keep patient and I am sure everyone will get their invitations .
> 
> And for you I believe you would get your invitation soon as there i are 4600 places left out of 9800 for accountants for this years quota and many of friends got their invitaion within 2 months for this skill.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Kind regards,
> Preet


oh, and not even 2 months bro, my SOL got invite within 2 rounds, kind of 99% of them (60 points for 189 example. Vottie, Gabrielle, etc.), even with 60 points. It is only mine that has waited until 3rd round and I don't know if there will be success for me even in 3rd round...


----------



## warlock233

cloudram said:


> Here is the updated list for the day :
> 
> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
> ToAustralia2013-- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 01,2014
> Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014
> anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
> sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
> Preetbadwal-----261313(189)---------60------------March 13,2014
> bavakash----------261311(189)--------60 -----------Mar 19, 2014
> sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
> kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
> ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
> HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
> ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
> Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
> Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
> pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
> radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014
> tyjupi--------------261313(189)---------65-----------Apr 23,2014
> cloudram----------261313(189)---------65----------Apr 21, 2014



Can I get added please?

warlock233------263111(189)-------65 -----------Apr 22, 2014


----------



## PreetBadwal

MaxTheWolf said:


> oh, and not even 2 months bro, my SOL got invite within 2 rounds, kind of 99% of them (60 points for 189 example. Vottie, Gabrielle, etc.), even with 60 points. It is only mine that has waited until 3rd round and I don't know if there will be success for me even in 3rd round...


That's weirded.

Check you eois status . Is it submitted? If it is submitted then its fine .

And just believe in God. Don't worry you might get it in this round .

Good luck


----------



## ind2

Tomorrow 12:00 A.M Australian time, wait would be over for those who would get the invites, you know how hard you have worked for this, the long hours you have patiently and impatiently checked the forums, seeking slightest information that might help you to anticipate better, relax and enjoy the moment be jubilant and celebrate, as we have crossed one of the hurdles for your dream destination.

Now gear-up, as you have to start the same dance for the grant. Best of luck.

For others, who have not received invite, seek all the information, calculate, anticipate your next invite date and wait for your turn. Best wishes to all of them, Patience is virtue and you would to receive the invite soon.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

radical said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> You may call it as unethical, outrageous and what not. Remember, this is from your perspective. There are people here in Aus busting their ass off as a student and working part time, paying **** loads of money towards uni. And now, all of a sudden Aus govt decides to change rules. Well on the other side, guys who are overseas, working in their own field without any issues for years and years and guess what they want more money and decides to apply for Aus. They've got nothing to lose and now they feel cheated just because some people decided to file multiple EOIs. Do you really it is fair for people here in Aus working their ass off and spending thousands of $$???
> 
> However, I kept my 489 in "suspend" mode for several reasons, one of which is to be fair to others.
> 
> And be mindful when you use such strong words.


My friend,

We are all here to help out each other. None is an expert nor any philosophers.
But then we have to help each other out, that is the aim of this forum.
What others say is purely their thoughts based on their experiences and hence we do not have the right to deride them. We need to help each other out, and some times it can happen that any suggestion is not what you think is correct, but than aint it a suggestion, meaning only an opinion.
And its your right to just ignore it if you feel its not according to your terms.
But to use foul message and deride someone is not the correct method my friend.
Let's all help each other out with our knowledge so we all can have a blast together in Australia..
Best of luck for the road ahead my friend, hope you make it soon!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## radical

Nishant Dundas said:


> My friend,
> 
> We are all here to help out each other. None is an expert nor any philosophers.
> But then we have to help each other out, that is the aim of this forum.
> What others say is purely their thoughts based on their experiences and hence we do not have the right to deride them. We need to help each other out, and some times it can happen that any suggestion is not what you think is correct, but than aint it a suggestion, meaning only an opinion.
> And its your right to just ignore it if you feel its not according to your terms.
> But to use foul message and deride someone is not the correct method my friend.
> Let's all help each other out with our knowledge so we all can have a blast together in Australia..
> Best of luck for the road ahead my friend, hope you make it soon!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum





MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi
> 
> I was reading the thread and found the idea atrocious. With one person submitting multiple EOI's and getting invitation for two or more submitted EOI's that person is eating up multiple invitations. This type of ideology devoids, or at least delays, the chance of others behind in the invitation queue. Undoubtedly, such piece of work is the product of evil minds of all those ever wicked visa agents, and now seems to be practised by other individuals along those lines. *Such modus operandi is outrageous and should be reported to DIBP without delay.*



Hi Nishant,

I am not against anyone. I was just trying to explain that it is not right to use such strong words like "evil minds" etc.. against others without looking at their perspective. It also wrong to threaten some with "I will write an email to DIBP". If you have issues, please by all means do whatever you can to protect yourself, but please don't threaten here in this public forum. As you've said, we are here to share our knowledge and experience. 

And Please go through the whole post and not just that specific post to understand the context as I was just trying to explain the other side of the agony.

I completely understand and agree with what you've said, in fact, I have apologised as well.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

radical said:


> Hi Nishant,
> 
> I am not against anyone. I was just trying to explain that it is not right to use such strong words like "evil minds" etc.. against others without looking at their perspective. It also wrong to threaten some with "I will write an email to DIBP". If you have issues, please by all means do whatever you can to protect yourself, but please don't threaten here in this public forum. As you've said, we are here to share our knowledge and experience.
> 
> And Please go through the whole post and not just that specific post to understand the context as I was just trying to explain the other side of the agony.
> 
> I completely understand and agree with what you've said, in fact, I have apologised as well.


I know my friend, I know.

I think I might have missed out the posts you are mentioning. My apologies for the same.
Best of luck for the road ahead

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

WendyDarling said:


> Sorry to sound extremely stupid but what is EOi?


Please Google 'eoi Australia skillselect'

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## PreetBadwal

WendyDarling said:


> Sorry to sound extremely stupid but what is EOi?


Eoi meas expression of interest, which means that you are interested in something like a job and you want to be considered .


----------



## PreetBadwal

radical said:


> Hi Nishant,
> 
> I am not against anyone. I was just trying to explain that it is not right to use such strong words like "evil minds" etc.. against others without looking at their perspective. It also wrong to threaten some with "I will write an email to DIBP". If you have issues, please by all means do whatever you can to protect yourself, but please don't threaten here in this public forum. As you've said, we are here to share our knowledge and experience.
> 
> And Please go through the whole post and not just that specific post to understand the context as I was just trying to explain the other side of the agony.
> 
> I completely understand and agree with what you've said, in fact, I have apologised as well.




Dear Radical,

I beg of you both guys "Radical and MaxThewolf" . . Please just leave this topic. I would really appreciate for this .

If MaxThewolf had used strong words , just ignore them because he might be rights from his perspective . Do what is right in your views. Don't try to justify yourself as everyone is right on his or her place . You are right on your place and MaxThewolf might be right on his own place . Please don't argue as no one can gain anything by fighting .

Please keep in mind that no one can steal anyone's destiny . If it had been true, everyone would have been millionaire . 

Just believe in God . Everyone will get what is in his or her destiny .


----------



## ahamedmufa

Guys, 
Anyone for 2611 with 489FS, expecting tomorrow?


----------



## sumy08

Anyone with 263111 expecting invite 2m? 

My EOI submitted on 9th April, any chance..


----------



## PreetBadwal

I think eoi round isn't tomorrow , it is on Monday 28 th.


----------



## sumy08

PreetBadwal said:


> I think eoi round isn't tomorrow , it is on Monday 28 th.


Midnite tomorrow Preet !! Just getting ready :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rizwan125

*Two EOI 489 S.S & R.S*

Dear Experts,

i want to launch another EOI for 489 State Sponsored Queensland...

i already have launched 489 Family Sponsered 13 dec 2013(Mechanical Engr)

My question is

Am i able to launch another EOI with same account without effecting previous EOI???

489 Family Sponsored date should remain same or it has been updated to current day?????

Kindly Expalin

Regards


----------



## cancerianlrules

Guys does anyone know if the invites for the current SOL list will end in June or July?


----------



## hpod

cancerianlrules said:


> Guys does anyone know if the invites for the current SOL list will end in June or July?


Does that mean that EoI applied till June /July and havent received the acknowledgement will lapse ??


----------



## sas119

Originally Posted by cloudram 

One more day to go. People wish you all the best.. All and specially for the people in the list below, kindly update all by actively posting in the forum here if you receive invites tomorrow.
Here is the updated list for the day :

Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
ToAustralia2013-- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 01,2014
Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014
anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
Preetbadwal-----261313(189)---------60------------March 13,2014
bavakash----------261311(189)--------60 -----------Mar 19, 2014
sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
JohnKnight---------233312(189)---------60-----------March 23, 2014
kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014
tyjupi--------------261313(189)---------65-----------Apr 23,2014
cloudram----------261313(189)---------65----------Apr 21, 2014


----------



## hpod

sas119 said:


> Originally Posted by cloudram
> 
> One more day to go. People wish you all the best.. All and specially for the people in the list below, kindly update all by actively posting in the forum here if you receive invites tomorrow.
> Here is the updated list for the day :
> 
> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
> ToAustralia2013-- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 01,2014
> Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014
> anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
> sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
> Preetbadwal-----261313(189)---------60------------March 13,2014
> bavakash----------261311(189)--------60 -----------Mar 19, 2014
> sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
> JohnKnight---------233312(189)---------60-----------March 23, 2014
> kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
> ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
> HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
> ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
> Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
> Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
> pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
> radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014
> tyjupi--------------261313(189)---------65-----------Apr 23,2014
> cloudram----------261313(189)---------65----------Apr 21, 2014



Though I am on the far end of the list, if you can append my details

hpod----------261313(189)---------65-----------Apr 26, 2014


----------



## Nishant Dundas

cancerianlrules said:


> Guys does anyone know if the invites for the current SOL list will end in June or July?


June 30

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

hpod said:


> Does that mean that EoI applied till June /July and havent received the acknowledgement will lapse ??


An eoi submitted stays in the pool for two years from the date of submitting the same

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sas119

One more day to go. People wish you all the best.. All and specially for the people in the list below, kindly update all by actively posting in the forum here if you receive invites tomorrow.
Here is the updated list for the day :

Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
ToAustralia2013-- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 01,2014
Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014
anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
Preetbadwal-----261313(189)---------60------------March 13,2014
bavakash----------261311(189)--------60 -----------Mar 19, 2014
sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
JohnKnight---------233312(189)---------60-----------March 23, 2014
kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014
tyjupi--------------261313(189)---------65-----------Apr 23,2014
cloudram----------261313(189)---------65----------Apr 21, 2014
hpod---------------261313(189)---------65----------April 26, 2014


----------



## fullerms

sas119 said:


> One more day to go. People wish you all the best.. All and specially for the people in the list below, kindly update all by actively posting in the forum here if you receive invites tomorrow.
> Here is the updated list for the day :
> 
> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
> ToAustralia2013-- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 01,2014
> Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014
> anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
> sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
> Preetbadwal-----261313(189)---------60------------March 13,2014
> bavakash----------261311(189)--------60 -----------Mar 19, 2014
> sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
> JohnKnight---------233312(189)---------60-----------March 23, 2014
> kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
> ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
> HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
> ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
> Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
> Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
> pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
> radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014
> tyjupi--------------261313(189)---------65-----------Apr 23,2014
> cloudram----------261313(189)---------65----------Apr 21, 2014
> hpod---------------261313(189)---------65----------April 26, 2014


fullerms ---------- 263111 (189) --------60 ------ April 26, 2014


----------



## Rizwan125

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> i want to launch another EOI for 489 State Sponsored Queensland...
> 
> i already have launched 489 Family Sponsered 13 dec 2013(Mechanical Engr)
> 
> My question is
> 
> Am i able to launch another EOI with same account without effecting previous EOI???
> 
> 489 Family Sponsored date should remain same or it has been updated to current day?????
> 
> Kindly Expalin
> 
> Regards



Somebody pls help in this matter


----------



## ahamedmufa

Rizwan125 said:


> Somebody pls help in this matter


Y u want to do like that?


----------



## PreetBadwal

Rizwan125 said:


> Somebody pls help in this matter


Hi 

I don't think you can do that. However, it is best to ask immigration 

Good luck


----------



## Rizwan125

PreetBadwal said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't think you can do that. However, it is best to ask immigration
> 
> Good luck


My dear i think i can do it..waiting for expertise

489 Family Sponsered 
489 State Sponsered

My only quetion is regarding previous 489 Family sponsered effected or nor???


----------



## cancerianlrules

Nishant Dundas said:


> June 30
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Okay. That means fourth Monday on June will be the last invites for the current SOL.


----------



## sonica

hpod said:


> Does that mean that EoI applied till June /July and havent received the acknowledgement will lapse ??


The Eoi stays active for 2 years. It would not lapse before that, even if it isn't acknowledged till July.


----------



## radical

sas119 said:


> Originally Posted by cloudram
> 
> One more day to go. People wish you all the best.. All and specially for the people in the list below, kindly update all by actively posting in the forum here if you receive invites tomorrow.
> Here is the updated list for the day :
> 
> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
> ToAustralia2013-- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 01,2014
> Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014
> anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
> sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
> Preetbadwal-----261313(189)---------60------------March 13,2014
> bavakash----------261311(189)--------60 -----------Mar 19, 2014
> sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
> JohnKnight---------233312(189)---------60-----------March 23, 2014
> kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
> ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
> HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
> ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
> Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
> Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
> pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
> radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014
> tyjupi--------------261313(189)---------65-----------Apr 23,2014
> cloudram----------261313(189)---------65----------Apr 21, 2014


Looking at the trend, I have a strong feeling that people below in the list will probably be invited for 28th April round;:fingerscrossed:

Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
ToAustralia2013-- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 01,2014
Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014
anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
Preetbadwal-----261313(189)---------60------------March 13,2014
bavakash----------261311(189)--------60 -----------Mar 19, 2014
sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
JohnKnight---------233312(189)---------60-----------March 23, 2014
kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014


----------



## ahamedmufa

Rizwan125 said:


> My dear i think i can do it..waiting for expertise
> 
> 489 Family Sponsered
> 489 State Sponsered
> 
> My only quetion is regarding previous 489 Family sponsered effected or nor???


Does it make any difference to your invite? U will get the same point..


----------



## gururajan

Hi,

I need a help. I have 70 points and ACS has assessed my work experience for 8 years ( since Jan 2004). I have a break in my work experience for this month - would it have any impact? Please clarify.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

gururajan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need a help. I have 70 points and ACS has assessed my work experience for 8 years ( since Jan 2004). I have a break in my work experience for this month - would it have any impact? Please clarify.


No

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vasu G

Hey all,

I hope this thread will flood with invitations in 12hours of time. All the best everyone, who are waiting.


----------



## tyjupi

12 hours? Not 24 hours?


----------



## Vasu G

tyjupi said:


> 12 hours? Not 24 hours?


Yes dude !!! 28th April 12:00 AM Australian time.


----------



## tyjupi

Wow that is nice to hear. All the best!


----------



## jaideepf1407

Will it be uploaded on Skill Select Login or by Email?

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:???


----------



## sas119

jaideepf1407 said:


> Will it be uploaded on Skill Select Login or by Email?
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:???


From what I have been hearing, you should get an email from DIBP and when you login to Skillselect, your EOI should have changed to 'INVITED' from ' SUBMITTED'.. All the best everyone and a gentle reminder to all to keep everyone posted for any invites received..


----------



## sas119

I am re-posting the updated list for reference below:

Originally Posted by sas119 
One more day to go. People wish you all the best.. All and specially for the people in the list below, kindly update all by actively posting in the forum here if you receive invites tomorrow.
Here is the updated list for the day :

Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
ToAustralia2013-- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 01,2014
Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014
anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
Preetbadwal-----261313(189)---------60------------March 13,2014
bavakash----------261311(189)--------60 -----------Mar 19, 2014
sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
JohnKnight---------233312(189)---------60-----------March 23, 2014
kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014
tyjupi--------------261313(189)---------65-----------Apr 23,2014
cloudram----------261313(189)---------65----------Apr 21, 2014
hpod---------------261313(189)---------65----------April 26, 2014
fullerms ---------- 263111 (189) --------60 ------ April 26, 2014


----------



## Nishant Dundas

jaideepf1407 said:


> Will it be uploaded on Skill Select Login or by Email?
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:???


Both

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## eva-aus1

Hi All


Just a quick Query.. while adding experience in EOI submission ,, we should give the ACS evaluated start date as our start date of experiance right.. I have my career started in 2007 but got 2 yrs reduced in acs , so i gave the start date in EOI for experience from 2009 ..is it right ???


Thanks ,
Eva.


----------



## fullerms

eva-aus1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just a quick Query.. while adding experience in EOI submission ,, we should give the ACS evaluated start date as our start date of experiance right.. I have my career started in 2007 but got 2 yrs reduced in acs , so i gave the start date in EOI for experience from 2009 ..is it right ???
> 
> Thanks ,
> Eva.


That's what the instructions say, and that's what I have done.


----------



## eva-aus1

Hi ,

If this list is people waiting invite .. you can add mine
EVA ----------261313(189)----------60-------------Apr 27, 2014.

Thanks ,
Eva.



sas119 said:


> I am re-posting the updated list for reference below:
> 
> Originally Posted by sas119
> One more day to go. People wish you all the best.. All and specially for the people in the list below, kindly update all by actively posting in the forum here if you receive invites tomorrow.
> Here is the updated list for the day :
> 
> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
> ToAustralia2013-- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 01,2014
> Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014
> anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
> sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
> Preetbadwal-----261313(189)---------60------------March 13,2014
> bavakash----------261311(189)--------60 -----------Mar 19, 2014
> sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
> JohnKnight---------233312(189)---------60-----------March 23, 2014
> kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
> ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
> HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
> ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
> Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
> Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
> pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
> radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014
> tyjupi--------------261313(189)---------65-----------Apr 23,2014
> cloudram----------261313(189)---------65----------Apr 21, 2014
> hpod---------------261313(189)---------65----------April 26, 2014
> fullerms ---------- 263111 (189) --------60 ------ April 26, 2014


----------



## pan_bishnoi

eva-aus1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> Just a quick Query.. while adding experience in EOI submission ,, we should give the ACS evaluated start date as our start date of experiance right.. I have my career started in 2007 but got 2 yrs reduced in acs , so i gave the start date in EOI for experience from 2009 ..is it right ???
> 
> 
> Thanks ,
> Eva.


Yes Eva, this is right. You should claim points as per ACS assessment only. For Instance, ACS would have written "post may 2009 your experience is considered", so in this case you should claim from 01 June 2009 onwards. All the best!!!

Regards,
Pankaj


----------



## eva-aus1

fullerms said:


> That's what the instructions say, and that's what I have done.


Oh okay..thanks.. looks like you submitted on 26th ... i did on 27th yesterday !!

All the best !!:fingerscrossed:

Thanks ,
Eva


----------



## Donavan

I submitted my EOI on 14th April. 60 points applying as a general accountant. I hope I get an invite!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Donavan said:


> I submitted my EOI on 14th April. 60 points applying as a general accountant. I hope I get an invite!


Hi

Please could you update your signature as I have done.

On the desktop version click 'User CP' on the top left and on the following page click 'Edit Signature' from the left vertical menu. And where are you from?


----------



## Meinrad

Meinrad----------263111(189)---------60----------Apr 04, 2014



eva-aus1 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> If this list is people waiting invite .. you can add mine
> EVA ----------261313(189)----------60-------------Apr 27, 2014.
> 
> Thanks ,
> Eva.


----------



## srikanth_ram

3 more hours to go for the fireworks !!All the best guys!!!!


----------



## sevnik0202

srikanth_ram said:


> 3 more hours to go for the fireworks !!All the best guys!!!!


Hi

For all who have put in a lot of hardwork and patience. Gud luck guys. May god fulfill all your dreams. Invites just around the corner. Lets keep our fingers crossed.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## ind2

1 more hour to go, All the best guys. 
Remember email for invite may take time, but when you login to skill select you will be able to see, Invite or Apply for Visa...


----------



## jaideepf1407

Best of Luck

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## rockyrambo

*Total points?*

Hi,

I received a positive assessment from ACS and the letter goes like this:

The following employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst programmer) of the ANZSCO code

Dates: 08/05 - 05/07 (1 yr 9 months) for company A
Dates: 05/08 - 05/10 (2 yr 0 months) for company B
Dates: 04/12 - 07/13 (1 yr 3 months) for company C

Going by the above assessment , how many month work experience can I claim? - 36 or 35 ? ("after" August 2008 includes Aug 2008 as well?)

Also, I worked with company C from 07/13 to 10/13 and then working with company D from 01/14 to till date. Can I claim this work experience while I am submitting my EOI. The work experience with company D is in Singapore and not in India. I am a Singapore employee.

Please validate my total points as well-
Age - 29 (30 points)
IELTS - above 7 in each and 7.5 overall (10)
Work ex - if it's 3 years (5 points)
Education - Bachelors as assessed by ACS (15 points)

Hence, do I qualify with 60 points in total? Are there any chances of a person with 60 points?


----------



## ind2

rockyrambo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received a positive assessment from ACS and the letter goes like this:
> 
> The following employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst programmer) of the ANZSCO code
> 
> Dates: 08/05 - 05/07 (1 yr 9 months) for company A
> Dates: 05/08 - 05/10 (2 yr 0 months) for company B
> Dates: 04/12 - 07/13 (1 yr 3 months) for company C
> 
> Going by the above assessment , how many month work experience can I claim? - 36 or 35 ? ("after" August 2008 includes Aug 2008 as well?)
> 
> Also, I worked with company C from 07/13 to 10/13 and then working with company D from 01/14 to till date. Can I claim this work experience while I am submitting my EOI. The work experience with company D is in Singapore and not in India. I am a Singapore employee.
> 
> Please validate my total points as well-
> Age - 29 (30 points)
> IELTS - above 7 in each and 7.5 overall (10)
> Work ex - if it's 3 years (5 points)
> Education - Bachelors as assessed by ACS (15 points)
> 
> Hence, do I qualify with 60 points in total? Are there any chances of a person with 60 points?


after mean exclluding August....


----------



## rockyrambo

ind2 said:


> after mean exclluding August....


Ok, but I have been working after that so when I apply for EOI and I receive an invite, will the work ex letters and other employment proofs along with ACS letter give me the total points awarded by that date? So, right now, even if I am not totaling 60 points (due to 1 month less than 3 yrs), I can still go ahead and apply for EOI claiming my total experience till date (which of course is after Aug 2008 to till date)?


----------



## ind2

yes... you can keep it open ended.. so your current exp. is counted. When u submit ur EOI, there is a (?) button as help read that. UR doubts would be cleared.


----------



## mainak

Ladies and Gents..

In approx 40 min the show will begin - a kind request to all that when you are posting your invitation news here - please put the details like ANZSCO code / points / EOI date - these would help others to gauge the progress...

Cheers


----------



## ind2

5 minutes to go....


----------



## rockyrambo

ind2 said:


> yes... you can keep it open ended.. so your current exp. is counted. When u submit ur EOI, there is a (?) button as help read that. UR doubts would be cleared.


oh great.! thanks!! one more thing..I am actually very bewildered regarding my total number of points at this stage..I just don't understand that back when I calculated them, I counted 55 and not 60, but right now, when i looked carefully at the ACS result etc. I am counting them as 60. Would you mind validating my calculation?

Age - 29 (30 points)
IELTS - above 7 in each and 7.5 overall (10)
Work ex - if it's 3 years (5 points) - (outside AU , at least 3 but < 5 in the past 10 yrs)
Education - Bachelors as assessed by ACS (15 points) Bachelor of Tech compared to AQF bachelors in computing

No other points besides the above..so, is my total 60 for sure?


----------



## tyjupi

ind2 said:


> 5 minutes to go....


Is your clock running fast or mine is running slow. Australia is GMT +10 so half an hour more, am I right?


----------



## ind2

rockyrambo said:


> oh great.! thanks!! one more thing..I am actually very bewildered regarding my total number of points at this stage..I just don't understand that back when I calculated them, I counted 55 and not 60, but right now, when i looked carefully at the ACS result etc. I am counting them as 60. Would you mind validating my calculation?
> 
> Age - 29 (30 points)
> IELTS - above 7 in each and 7.5 overall (10)
> Work ex - if it's 3 years (5 points) - (outside AU , at least 3 but < 5 in the past 10 yrs)
> Education - Bachelors as assessed by ACS (15 points)60 toBachelor of Tech compared to AQF bachelors in computing
> 
> No other points besides the above..so, is my total 60 for sure?


surely looks 60 to me... go ahead and file it. Best of luck....


----------



## mainak

tyjupi said:


> Is your clock is running fast or mine is slow. Australia is +10 so half an hour more, am I right?


yes it is 7.30 IST


----------



## sevnik0202

rockyrambo said:


> Ok, but I have been working after that so when I apply for EOI and I receive an invite, will the work ex letters and other employment proofs along with ACS letter give me the total points awarded by that date? So, right now, even if I am not totaling 60 points (due to 1 month less than 3 yrs), I can still go ahead and apply for EOI claiming my total experience till date (which of course is after Aug 2008 to till date)?


Its 60 months I believe

cheers
Dev


----------



## ind2

I filed 3rd April, no invite for me...others please check..


----------



## mainak

ind2 said:


> I filed 3rd April, no invite for me...others please check..


wait mate - it's 30 min more...


----------



## tyjupi

pls check your time


----------



## jaideepf1407

Lol..Liverpool v Chealsea underway..

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April


----------



## anish13

5 more mins guys.. all the very best.. Fasten your seat belts..


----------



## mainak

:target: SHOWTIME !!!

keep posting result guys...


----------



## ind2

no invite for me


----------



## mainak

:whoo: GOTTTTTT IT yupeeeee


----------



## anish13

Guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuyyyyyyyyysssssssssss... got the inviteeace:


----------



## srikanth_ram

Got it!!!Hurray!!!!Thank you all for ur support
(Applied 189 
with 60 pts on Feb 15th 261313)


----------



## tyjupi

Well, I dont see any email. So may be not this round.


----------



## rowell

Got my invitation!!! woot!


----------



## mainak

check skill select man -- skill select - oh god - mail would take hours may be,.. i hhave not recvd mail yet too


----------



## pappu123

tyjupi said:


> Well, I dont see any email. So may be not this round.


under which code you applied.


----------



## Steve_SAP

Got my invite :second:


----------



## radical

mainak said:


> :target: SHOWTIME !!!
> 
> keep posting result guys...


Hey

Just out of curiosity and future reference, does the invitation show-up immediately or there may be a slight delay?


----------



## sevnik0202

mainak said:


> :whoo: GOTTTTTT IT yupeeeee


Congrats mate... party time.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## tyjupi

mainak said:


> check skill select man -- skill select - oh god - mail would take hours may be,.. i hhave not recvd mail yet too


Oh thanks. Just check. Got it


----------



## mainak

radical said:


> Hey
> 
> Just out of curiosity and future reference, does the invitation show-up immediately or there may be a slight delay?


At SkillSelect website - YES
At your mail account - i have seen people here reported took hours to came

Hence all just login to the skillselect and keep on F5


----------



## sevnik0202

tyjupi said:


> Well, I dont see any email. So may be not this round.


Dont worry u will get it for sure in this round with 65 points stay put.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## eva-aus1

Looks like not htere this time :-( showing status submitted.. till what time can we expect this to change today???

Thanks ,
Eva


----------



## srikanth_ram

radical said:


> Hey
> 
> Just out of curiosity and future reference, does the invitation show-up immediately or there may be a slight delay?


Immediately,with just a refresh u could see status changing from submitted to invited


----------



## mainak

eva-aus1 said:


> Looks like not htere this time :-( showing status submitted.. till what time can we expect this to change today???
> 
> Thanks ,
> Eva


let me be honest with you mate - 27th april EOI with 60 point never had a chance today 

My best guess for you - sure shot 2nd week of may - if lucky then next rounnd itself

Keep an eye open at people's post to understand at which date it stops for your ANZSCO code


----------



## ind2

March 4th seems the cutoff, anyone beyond that have received the Invite..


----------



## tyjupi

Sorry guys, after invitation what's next? I dont really understand their instructions.


----------



## ind2

Congrates to all the one below who have recieved the invite.. time to celeberate.. go guys have a big party...............




Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
ToAustralia2013-- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 01,2014
Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014
anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
tyjupi--------------261313(189)---------65-----------Apr 23,2014
cloudram----------261313(189)---------65----------Apr 21, 2014
hpod---------------261313(189)---------65----------April 26, 2014


any one below this line... have you recieved the invite......

sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
Preetbadwal-----261313(189)---------60------------March 13,2014
bavakash----------261311(189)--------60 -----------Mar 19, 2014
sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
JohnKnight---------233312(189)---------60-----------March 23, 2014
kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014
fullerms ---------- 263111 (189) --------60 ------ April 26, 2014


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

Anyone got invite for 2611xx 65 pointers? Kindly update,
Thanks,
Kiran


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Time to make a change to my signature here!


----------



## Meinrad

Let's get started

Meinrad----------263111(189)---------60----------Apr 04, 2014


----------



## tyjupi

radical said:


> Hey
> 
> Just out of curiosity and future reference, does the invitation show-up immediately or there may be a slight delay?


My email came just a minute ago. 14 minutes late. So yes, check website better.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3

I am freaking out! Wasn't expecting an invite in this round. Last round cutoff was 27th Dec and my eoi submission date was 28th feb. So, this clears more than 2 months backlog for telecom guys. Thank you everybody, I owe it to you guys!


----------



## sevnik0202

ind2 said:


> Congrates to all the one below who have recieved the invite.. time to celeberate.. go guys have a big party...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
> ToAustralia2013-- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 01,2014
> Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014
> anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
> tyjupi--------------261313(189)---------65-----------Apr 23,2014
> cloudram----------261313(189)---------65----------Apr 21, 2014
> hpod---------------261313(189)---------65----------April 26, 2014
> 
> 
> any one below this line... have you recieved the invite......
> 
> sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
> Preetbadwal-----261313(189)---------60------------March 13,2014
> bavakash----------261311(189)--------60 -----------Mar 19, 2014
> sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
> JohnKnight---------233312(189)---------60-----------March 23, 2014
> kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
> ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
> HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
> ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
> Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
> Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
> pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
> radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014
> fullerms ---------- 263111 (189) --------60 ------ April 26, 2014


Nope mate it looks like 12 May is the date to look forward to.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## mainak

To ALL who received invitation

This note is to follow now - I bookmarked this long back - from our legendary member Sathiya

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7201-eoi-submitted-club-1239.html#post3497385

This post will give you a nice details for all the steps to be done now..


----------



## chennaiguy

Congrats guys! Welcoming you to 189 & 190 visa applicants thread.


----------



## Rizwan125

*489 Family Sponsered EOI*

Any news about 489 Family Sponsered plz update

Its been more than 4 months still waiting


----------



## eva-aus1

Yep I know I know.. just was hoping some stars may shine  congrats to you all.. 

Yes sure.. I am .. have been following the forum for long time .. but took break.. now back again.. 

Also as you said.. is there a trend of some particular ANZSCO code being picked more on one round or so.. ??

Thanks ,
Eva



mainak said:


> let me be honest with you mate - 27th april EOI with 60 point never had a chance today
> 
> My best guess for you - sure shot 2nd week of may - if lucky then next rounnd itself
> 
> Keep an eye open at people's post to understand at which date it stops for your ANZSCO code


----------



## ToAustralia2013

MaxTheWolf said:


> Time to make a change to my signature here!


congrats!!! .. Got it! Saw it in Skill Select ..Still receive mail. A stupid question here maybe..how do I edit signature ? ..Never updated it

Applied 60 points - Feb 1st - 60 points...Tahnk you all for teh wishes..and all the best toall


----------



## radical

Rizwan125 said:


> Any news about 489 Family Sponsered plz update
> 
> Its been more than 4 months still waiting


How many points?


----------



## mainak

eva-aus1 said:


> Yep I know I know.. just was hoping some stars may shine  congrats to you all..
> 
> Yes sure.. I am .. have been following the forum for long time .. but took break.. now back again..
> 
> Also as you said.. is there a trend of some particular ANZSCO code being picked more on one round or so.. ??
> 
> Thanks ,
> Eva


Obviously for the golden 6 occupation which are prorated...


----------



## Rizwan125

radical said:


> How many points?


60 points 233512-Mechanical Engineer


----------



## radical

Congratulations to all who received their invitations.


----------



## eva-aus1

Top left corner of any page you are on .. near FAQ tab >> 'USER CP' go there ..left side link for signature you can find!!


Thanks ,
Eva



ToAustralia2013 said:


> congrats!!! .. Got it! Saw it in Skill Select ..Still receive mail. A stupid question here maybe..how do I edit signature ? ..Never updated it
> 
> Applied 60 points - Feb 1st - 60 points...Tahnk you all for teh wishes..and all the best toall


----------



## radical

Rizwan125 said:


> 60 points 233512-Mechanical Engineer


I know someone with 70 points havent got an invite so take a guess. Good luck.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ToAustralia2013 said:


> congrats!!! .. Got it! Saw it in Skill Select ..Still receive mail. A stupid question here maybe..how do I edit signature ? ..Never updated it
> 
> Applied 60 points - Feb 1st - 60 points...Tahnk you all for teh wishes..and all the best toall


Congrats to you too buddy!!! 

Click 'User CP' on the top left (desktop version) and on the following page look for 'Edit Signature' on the left vertical menu.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

radical said:


> Congratulations to all who received their invitations.


You'll get it too Radical. 

Best Wishes


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Thanks to all for the wishes! 

Wishes to all in the waiting!


----------



## Rizwan125

radical said:


> I know someone with 70 points havent got an invite so take a guess. Good luck.


Ahannnn u r the one with 70 points onshore applicant.....----489 family sponsered only 15 seats per round..


----------



## Donavan

Latest submitted dated for accepted accountants on 60 points?


----------



## radical

MaxTheWolf said:


> You'll get it too Radical.
> 
> Best Wishes


Wish you all the best for your future endeavours Max.


----------



## jaideepf1407

Congrats everyone who got their invites and best of luck to those waiting...
Got mine as well..

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April


----------



## radical

Rizwan125 said:


> Ahannnn u r the one with 70 points onshore applicant.....----489 family sponsered only 15 seats per round..


I am but my 489 is in "suspend mode". I have a friend though who is in the same boat as you. And it makes no difference if you're onshore or offshore.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Donavan said:


> Latest submitted dated for accepted accountants on 60 points?


You can follow me Donovan.


----------



## sonica

Anyone from 2611xx got invited? ??? Please reply with total points n eoi submission date. .
Thanks


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Donavan said:


> Latest submitted dated for accepted accountants on 60 points?


I am waiting for someone from another forum (same profile) for an update on their EOI status. Their DoE is 31 Mar'14. I'll keep you posted when I hear from them.


----------



## Donavan

Max I had 60 points applied 14 April. No invite. Accountant


----------



## sonica

Kiran.Nazre said:


> Anyone got invite for 2611xx 65 pointers? Kindly update,
> Thanks,
> Kiran


Nope...... whats your eoi submission date???


----------



## MaxTheWolf

@Donovan

In third round from your DoE will be my reply to you..


----------



## Rizwan125

radical said:


> I am but my 489 is in "suspend mode". I have a friend though who is in the same boat as you. And it makes no difference if you're onshore or offshore.


Yaa i understand but if a person has 55,60 points why not he will get 190,189 P.R visa subclass...

Wts the purpose to get T.R 489 visa with 70 points--

Secondly i am also thinking abt 489 state sponsered..

But no one knows am i able to launch both 489 sate and family sponsered at once?

If i launch 489 state sponsered,was my previous EOI submission date effected or not??

Any expert opinion


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

sonica said:


> Nope...... whats your eoi submission date???


 mine is 3rd Dec 13


----------



## anish13

guys, updated my signature. Really excited . thanks for your help. Congrats to all who got the invite and all the best for those who are waiting for it. i am sure your patience will be rewarded in the coming rounds


----------



## ToAustralia2013

eva-aus1 said:


> Top left corner of any page you are on .. near FAQ tab >> 'USER CP' go there ..left side link for signature you can find!!
> 
> 
> Thanks ,
> Eva


Thank you EVA and Max..updated my signature..now the next leg of waiting. However,Congrats to all who received...and all the best to those yet to..you will get it..God Bless!


----------



## sonica

Kiran.Nazre said:


> mine is 3rd Dec 13


You did not get invited in this round? I think only 70 pointers must have been invited like last round. I wonder whether the cut off will ever drop to 65.


----------



## pappu123

sonica said:


> Anyone from 2611xx got invited? ??? Please reply with total points n eoi submission date. .
> Thanks


Hi Sonica, 

I don't think anybody in this forum got an invitation in 2611XX. I think last time you had a small list and some body has applied EOI on 27th November 2014. Please publish that list and ask people to add their details.


----------



## warlock233

I'm doing my stuff via an agent. He filled out my EOI and I have no access.
Is there a way to know if I got an invite other than waiting for the business day to start in AU and ask him?


----------



## ind2

Hi all, congrats to all those who got an invite today.....just go out and have a big blast....... for us who are still waiting, do not worry our time is coming....


----------



## sonica

2611xx applicants please add your details

Kiran (2611)-----3 dec 2013-------65 pts
Pappu(2611) --- 26 Dec 2013 ---- 65 pts
Raghav(2611).....21Feb2014...........65 pts
Sonica(2611)...... 28 feb 2014........ 65 pts
JeDiKnight(2611).11Apr 2014.........65 pts


----------



## sevnik0202

ind2 said:


> Hi all, congrats to all those who got an invite today.....just go out and have a big blast....... for us who are still waiting, do not worry our time is coming....


Hi Ind2

Messages like these keep me going 12 th would be our day. Nd I would be praying for myself and all other aspirants get the invites prior to 1st July for hassle free vida lodgment.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## radical

ind2 said:


> Hi all, congrats to all those who got an invite today.....just go out and have a big blast....... for us who are still waiting, do not worry our time is coming....


Hey Ind,

Would you know whats the cutoff date as per this forum?


----------



## ind2

radical said:


> Hey Ind,
> 
> Would you know whats the cutoff date as per this forum?


Maink got the last one till 4th march his code was 26311


----------



## anish13

radical said:


> Hey Ind,
> 
> Would you know whats the cutoff date as per this forum?


i saw mainak getting an invite with march 4th. so thinking upto that date.


----------



## radical

I saw a post saying 12th March. Wonder! did Sas and preetbadwal got the invite at all?


----------



## ind2

radical said:


> I saw a post saying 12th March. Wonder! did Sas and preetbadwal got the invite at all?


Not heard from them. So unsure but it would be great if they to get an invite..... the more the merrier


----------



## radical

ind2 said:


> Not heard from them. So unsure but it would be great if they to get an invite..... the more the merrier


Thats true. 

You're definitely getting an invite in the next round. Good Luck.


----------



## rockyrambo

sevnik0202 said:


> Its 60 months I believe
> 
> cheers
> Dev


hey buddy, no, it is not 60 months, as ACS deducted 3 years straight away from the first date of my work ex.. ..they were doing this to everyone back then.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

MaxTheWolf said:


> I am waiting for someone from another forum (same profile) for an update on their EOI status. Their DoE is 31 Mar'14. I'll keep you posted when I hear from them.


@Donovan

Nope, They did not get the invite. So, someone who submitted 221111 for 189 with 60 points on 31 Mar'14 hasn't gotten an invite as at 28th Apr'14.


----------



## chandana

Hi,

Updated my details below. Not sure if ive got invited since my processing is being done by my agent. Will update soon.

Chandana (2611)-----27 Nov 2013-------65 pts
Kiran (2611)-----3 dec 2013-------65 pts
Pappu(2611) --- 26 Dec 2013 ---- 65 pts
Raghav(2611).....21Feb2014...........65 pts
Sonica(2611)...... 28 feb 2014........ 65 pts
JeDiKnight(2611).11Apr 2014.........65 pt

If any of 2611 candidates get invited, pls share.

Thanks
Chandana


----------



## sonica

chandana said:


> Hi,
> 
> Updated my details below. Not sure if ive got invited since my processing is being done by my agent. Will update soon.
> 
> Chandana (2611)-----27 Nov 2013-------65 pts
> Kiran (2611)-----3 dec 2013-------65 pts
> Pappu(2611) --- 26 Dec 2013 ---- 65 pts
> Raghav(2611).....21Feb2014...........65 pts
> Sonica(2611)...... 28 feb 2014........ 65 pts
> JeDiKnight(2611).11Apr 2014.........65 pt
> 
> If any of 2611 candidates get invited, pls share.
> 
> Thanks
> Chandana


All the best to you. ... Please share when you come to know


----------



## stu85

MaxTheWolf said:


> @Donovan
> 
> Nope, They did not get the invite. So, someone who submitted 221111 for 189 with 60 points on 31 Mar'14 hasn't gotten an invite as at 28th Apr'14.


Hi Max, my date of EOI was 25th March and no invite for me yet under 2211. I must be so unlucky to get this :-(


----------



## rockyrambo

*claiming pts for work ex*

Hi,

Could someone please clarify this:

My ACS assessment says that my employment after Aug 2008 is considered skilled.."
Does this mean that Aug 2008 is also counted?

Let's say, if Aug 2008 is not counted then I have 35 month skilled experience. However, I have worked with the same company in the same role for 4 months after that as well. So, can I not go ahead and file the EOI and claim points for 35 +4 month experience? At the time of the invite, since I wills show my documents that I worked with the same company for 4 more months after ACS assessment last date of employment, so I will be fine? right?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Congratulations to all who got the invite in this round! For those who didn't, don't worry, it should flow in soon.


----------



## tyjupi

For my wife employment history (which I am not claiming partner skill), do I need to have the true copy of the employment letter when submitting Visa application?


----------



## honey4215

*Awaiting Invitation*

Hi Friends,

I had submitted EOI on 27th March, 2014 with 60 points under Family sponsored skillselect 263111. Can someone advise when i could be getting invitation or how many are in queue in front of me. 

Thanks in advance for your help/suggestions...


----------



## biff

Visa: 189
EOI Submitted: 6th April 2014
Points: 60
Code: 261313

Sill waiting for an invite.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

stu85 said:


> Hi Max, my date of EOI was 25th March and no invite for me yet under 2211. I must be so unlucky to get this :-(


Dear Stu

Undoubtedly, Next round is your round!


----------



## stu85

Thanks Max and all the best to you


----------



## lv1982

Hey Guys,

Congratulations to all the guys who get their invites. I'm sure the wait was worth it 
Like was mentioned above, go out grab a drink and celebrate.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For the guys still waiting, especially the 2613* codes,

I've added, biff, to the list and lets keep adding to this one, for the May 12th round.

sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 08,2014
Preetbadwal--------261313(189)--------60------------March 13,2014
bavakash-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------March 19,2014
sevnik0202---------261312(189)--------60------------March 22,2014
JohnKnight---------233312(189)--------60------------March 23,2014
kyoizanag----------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
ind2---------------261311(189)--------60------------April 04,2014
biff --------------261313(189)--------60------------April 06,2014
HMalhotra----------2613XX(189)--------60------------April 09,2014
lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10,2014
ecdghhl------------263312(189)--------60------------April 16,2014
Ind_786------------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17,2014
Ashish1137---------261312(189)--------60------------April 18,2014
pan_bishnoi--------261313(189)--------60------------April 21,2014
radical------------261312(189)--------60------------April 21,2014


----------



## cloudram

Hello Friends,

I applied on 21-Apr-2014 for EOI with 65 points for 2613 Code, got the invite just now for 189.

Thanks and Best of luck to all the people who are waiting for the invite.

Regards
Cloudram


----------



## srik2006

honey4215 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I had submitted EOI on 27th March, 2014 with 60 points under Family sponsored skillselect 263111. Can someone advise when i could be getting invitation or how many are in queue in front of me.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help/suggestions...


you are in a looooooong Q!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyjupi

Anybody have problem filling the visa application form?

I am stuck with my wife employment history as I dont have her reference leters. Will they ask for them? as I dont claim and partner points.


----------



## mainak

lv1982 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Congratulations to all the guys who get their invites. I'm sure the wait was worth it
> Like was mentioned above, go out grab a drink and celebrate.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> For the guys still waiting, especially the 2613* codes,
> 
> I've added, biff, to the list and lets keep adding to this one, for the May 12th round.
> 
> sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 08,2014
> Preetbadwal--------261313(189)--------60------------March 13,2014
> bavakash-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------March 19,2014
> sevnik0202---------261312(189)--------60------------March 22,2014
> JohnKnight---------233312(189)--------60------------March 23,2014
> kyoizanag----------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
> ind2---------------261311(189)--------60------------April 04,2014
> biff --------------261313(189)--------60------------April 06,2014
> HMalhotra----------2613XX(189)--------60------------April 09,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10,2014
> ecdghhl------------263312(189)--------60------------April 16,2014
> Ind_786------------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17,2014
> Ashish1137---------261312(189)--------60------------April 18,2014
> pan_bishnoi--------261313(189)--------60------------April 21,2014
> radical------------261312(189)--------60------------April 21,2014


sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 08,2014

DId not he receive invite? When did it stop today exactly then? Am I on the last date (Mar 4 ) ?


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats to everyone who got invitation today!


----------



## warlock233

mainak said:


> sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 08,2014
> 
> DId not he receive invite? When did it stop today exactly then? Am I on the last date (Mar 4 ) ?


There is a guy above who said he applied on April, 21st... however he has 65 points.


----------



## mainak

warlock233 said:


> There is a guy above who said he applied on April, 21st... however he has 65 points.


Yeah man by default our intention falls back to 60


----------



## JeDiKnight

congrats to the ones who got invites...the 2611 queue for 65 points doesnt seem to have moved this time as well...hopefully next time...


----------



## godcares

*Got invited*

Electrical Engineer

Submitted EOI on 19/03/14;

60 points - 189 Skilled Independant


----------



## Rizwan125

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> i want to launch another EOI for 489 State Sponsored Queensland...
> 
> i already have launched 489 Family Sponsered 13 dec 2013(Mechanical Engr)
> 
> My question is
> 
> Am i able to launch another EOI with same account without effecting previous EOI???
> 
> 489 Family Sponsored date should remain same or it has been updated to current day?????
> 
> Kindly Expalin
> 
> 
> 
> Regards


Still waiting for expert opinion


----------



## iammanusharma

*EOI invited*

Hi Folks,
I am very excited to announce that I received an invite today for applying for visa.
I must have got lucky to get my application picked up during today's skill select round.

Summary :

EOI Submitted - 19th Feb 2014 with 60 points for 2613 skill ,189 subclass
Invite Received - 28 th April 2014. 

Regards,
Manu Sharma


----------



## sandysehta

Have the people who received the invite on 14 Apr already lodged the Visa? What card did you use?


----------



## Raghav1983

JeDiKnight said:


> congrats to the ones who got invites...the 2611 queue for 65 points doesnt seem to have moved this time as well...hopefully next time...


Yup .. no movement on 2611 category it seems ...


----------



## hpod

I got the EoI Invite today .
Feeling happy and moving to the next step.

Can seniors guide me for the Visa form filling , if there is any handbook /guide for explaining the form ?

Thanks,
Harsh


----------



## anish13

hpod said:


> I got the EoI Invite today .
> Feeling happy and moving to the next step.
> 
> Can seniors guide me for the Visa form filling , if there is any handbook /guide for explaining the form ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harsh


you can check this link for a start. Sathya has put the steps for all of us in this

EOI Thread

very good link for a start


----------



## hpod

anish13 said:


> you can check this link for a start. Sathya has put the steps for all of us in this
> 
> EOI Thread
> 
> very good link for a start


Thanks a lot anish13 . Its really helpful.
Any post which explains payment methods which is handy with you , pls do share.


----------



## maq_qatar

Congratulation to everyone who received invitation and all the best for further process.


----------



## warlock233

After agonizing hours of wait, my agent finally sent me a note saying that I got an invitation.

Congrats to everyone else who got it too and best of luck for those still fighting for it!


----------



## gururajan

I have 70 points and applied EOI on 27th April and got invited same day night. I am in the process of filling the visa now - without this site and help from you guys, I may not be where I am today with the progress.


----------



## dibuatiseng

Hi all,

I just got invited today. The problem is my student visa is still processing and I just did my medical 2 weeks ago and still waiting for confirmation. Will it be alright for me to apply my 189 now?

Thanks you


----------



## fullerms

gururajan said:


> I have 70 points and applied EOI on 27th April and got invited same day night. I am in the process of filling the visa now - without this site and help from you guys, I may not be where I am today with the progress.


Hi Guru, 

What ANZSCO code are you applying under?


----------



## ind2

Sas119, Preet, Bavakash any updates, did you get an invite? I guess the last known person to be invited is still MAINAK with date 4th March, any body after that, please let us know...


sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 08,2014
Preetbadwal--------261313(189)--------60------------March 13,2014
bavakash-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------March 19,2014
sevnik0202---------261312(189)--------60------------March 22,2014
JohnKnight---------233312(189)--------60------------March 23,2014
kyoizanag----------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
ind2---------------261311(189)--------60------------April 04,2014
biff --------------261313(189)--------60------------April 06,2014
HMalhotra----------2613XX(189)--------60------------April 09,2014
lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10,2014
ecdghhl------------263312(189)--------60------------April 16,2014
Ind_786------------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17,2014
Ashish1137---------261312(189)--------60------------April 18,2014
pan_bishnoi--------261313(189)--------60------------April 21,2014
radical------------261312(189)--------60------------April 21,2014


----------



## superm

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all,
> 
> after invitation received from skill select, you should be able to see "Apply visa" button.
> 
> 1. Visa application, i think, contains about 16-17 pages (varies based on your credentials), that you need to carefully fill in before submitting it. You need to enter all details such as education, passport, work, ietls, etc. that you already filled in EOI. Most of your details might be the duplicates of the same in EOI.
> 
> 2. After filling all the pages, in last page, you can see "Pay visa fees" button along with the fees you need o pay. for a single candidate, it will be 3520, for instance and the fees vary according to number of applicants you include.
> 
> 3. Now, you need to pay visa fees. On successful payment, you could see a transaction reference number that you must have a copy or save it right away, this is very important. After a day or so, you will get an email from skill select with receipt for visa fees.
> 
> 4. Now create an immiaccount and import your visa application there. Now you should attach all your documents to prove your claims made towards education, english, work experience, age, and so on. There will be a button "attach document". if you click it, it will direct you to browse a location where you can choose the file you wish to upload. Once you choose, it will be attached and you could see the same document under "List of documents attached" section. This section is available in the bottom of immiaccount's homepage.
> 
> 5. i recommend everyone to create a folder named "Australia visa application" and then sub-folders such as "education, experience, age, and so on" to avoid uploading wrong documents on wrong section. this way, you ould ensure you upload correct documents under right sections.
> 
> 6. you may go for medical examinations and PCC now. For medical examination, you could see a link" organize your medical requirements/examination" and once you click it you will be redirected to a new window where you need to fill in few details and you need to submit it resulting in the e-medical referral letter with HAP ID (save this). You need to print this letter and choose the medical panel hospitals that is nearby you and call them to get an appointment to carry out your medical exam. You can ask them what are the documents should be carried out with you while appearing for health exam. Generally, you need to carry with 4 passport size photos, copy and original passport, e medical letter, and of course medical fees (ha aha ha)
> 
> 7. You can get an appointment for PCC on website "Passport seva kendra". Take the print out of this appointment and go to PSK. this is a smooth process and you will get PCC within a day if your current address and the address mention on your [passport are same. If they are different, you may need to wait for about 2-4 weeks to get PCC.
> 
> 8. Now attach the receipt of medical examination fees payment and PCC. wait for visa grant letter from Case officer. If case officer needs few more documents or clarification, he/she will always get back to you. No worries.
> 
> All the best
> 
> sathiya


Nicely listed.. couple of things to add on:
- Upload your documents and get done with pcc and meds before CO is assigned to speed-up your process. 
- for PCC in India - at some places, you do not need appointment - you just fill form online print it and go to nearest PSK within the working hours and get pcc done.


----------



## tyjupi

Just finished my visa application, now uploading document.

It was mentioned that not all evidents are required and should refer to the checklist.

But I cant find the checklist any where.

Anyone know where is it?


----------



## PreetBadwal

ind2 said:


> Sas119, Preet, Bavakash any updates, did you get an invite? I guess the last known person to be invited is still MAINAK with date 4th March, any body after that, please let us know...
> 
> 
> sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 08,2014
> Preetbadwal--------261313(189)--------60------------March 13,2014
> bavakash-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------March 19,2014
> sevnik0202---------261312(189)--------60------------March 22,2014
> JohnKnight---------233312(189)--------60------------March 23,2014
> kyoizanag----------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
> ind2---------------261311(189)--------60------------April 04,2014
> biff --------------261313(189)--------60------------April 06,2014
> HMalhotra----------2613XX(189)--------60------------April 09,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10,2014
> ecdghhl------------263312(189)--------60------------April 16,2014
> Ind_786------------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17,2014
> Ashish1137---------261312(189)--------60------------April 18,2014
> pan_bishnoi--------261313(189)--------60------------April 21,2014
> radical------------261312(189)--------60------------April 21,2014



Hi ind2,

Thanks to God , I got my invitaion in this round . 

I hope everyone would get theirs.


----------



## Mattooose

superm said:


> Nicely listed.. couple of things to add on:
> - Upload your documents and get done with pcc and meds before CO is assigned to speed-up your process.
> - for PCC in India - at some places, you do not need appointment - you just fill form online print it and go to nearest PSK within the working hours and get pcc done.



Hi Sathiya,
I am planning to submit my Visa application next week. I still am figuring out how to pay the amount . I have some options with me but have some doubts as well. 
1) My friend is having credit card with 3 lakh limit. The visa fee for me would come to 2,97, 158 INR. Would this 3 lakh limit be good enough ? Or will there be extra charges because of currency conversion ? 

2) I read somewhere in this forum that they will accept debit cards also . Is that true ?

3) ICICI travel card option or ICICI insta card after having an FD (80% of FD as limit). Which one would you recommend ?

Any other options that you know would be of great help ...


Thanks, Mattooose


----------



## Vasu G

PreetBadwal said:


> Hi ind2,
> 
> Thanks to God , I got my invitaion in this round .
> 
> I hope everyone would get theirs.


Congrats PreetBadwal ... arty: ..

In that case sas119 got invited too.. I think he is more excited and forgot to post. So the list cleared till 13th March. Cheers guys. All the best for your final step. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ieltsband8

*Waiting for invitation*

Hi everyone,

I applied for EOI on 7th Jan 2014 for ICT Business Analyst with 65 points and I still haven't received the invite. 
I recently completed 1 year in my job as a technical support so now i am thinking wether I should apply for a new ACS assessment for ICT Technical support and once I get it then update the EOI with 70 points or not? 

Also I would like to know if any one has recently got an invite for ICT Business Analyst.

Any help would be greatly appreciated as I really don't know why this application is taking so long. 

Thanks,
Oorvs


----------



## ind2

PreetBadwal said:


> Hi ind2,
> 
> Thanks to God , I got my invitaion in this round .
> 
> I hope everyone would get theirs.


Congratulations...., this really changes the equation a lot in our favour....


Best of luck for your future endeavor..


----------



## ind2

Updated list, I know for sure Sevnik didn't get the invite, unsure about Bavakash, so the last know date is 13th March.

bavakash-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------March 19,2014
sevnik0202---------261312(189)--------60------------March 22,2014
JohnKnight---------233312(189)--------60------------March 23,2014
kyoizanag----------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
ind2---------------261311(189)--------60------------April 04,2014
biff --------------261313(189)--------60------------April 06,2014
HMalhotra----------2613XX(189)--------60------------April 09,2014
lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10,2014
ecdghhl------------263312(189)--------60------------April 16,2014
Ind_786------------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17,2014
Ashish1137---------261312(189)--------60------------April 18,2014
pan_bishnoi--------261313(189)--------60------------April 21,2014
radical------------261312(189)--------60------------April 21,2014


----------



## sevnik0202

ind2 said:


> Updated list, I know for sure Sevnik didn't get the invite, unsure about Bavakash, so the last know date is 13th March.
> 
> bavakash-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------March 19,2014
> sevnik0202---------261312(189)--------60------------March 22,2014
> JohnKnight---------233312(189)--------60------------March 23,2014
> kyoizanag----------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
> ind2---------------261311(189)--------60------------April 04,2014
> biff --------------261313(189)--------60------------April 06,2014
> HMalhotra----------2613XX(189)--------60------------April 09,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10,2014
> ecdghhl------------263312(189)--------60------------April 16,2014
> Ind_786------------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17,2014
> Ashish1137---------261312(189)--------60------------April 18,2014
> pan_bishnoi--------261313(189)--------60------------April 21,2014
> radical------------261312(189)--------60------------April 21,2014


So finally I can say that we are on the top of the 60 pointers queue. Come 12th May and we will have our invites. What do you think ind2?

Cheers
Dev


----------



## ind2

sevnik0202 said:


> So finally I can say that we are on the top of the 60 pointers queue. Come 12th May and we will have our invites. What do you think ind2?
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


I am sure.. by next round all of us in the list will be invited, may be the wait and all the multiple EOI and other issues for Radical would come to effect and things would change with the invite.....

It is really encouraging and hopes are very high for the next round...


----------



## radical

ind2 said:


> I am sure.. by next round all of us in the list will be invited, may be the wait and all the multiple EOI and other issues for Radical would come to effect and things would change with the invite.....
> 
> It is really encouraging and hopes are very high for the next round...


Good to see you guys moving up the ladder. I am least bothered about my 489 which is why it is in suspend mode. I banking on189 and wish that i should get the invite before1st of July this year.don't wanna go through the ordeal of change in rules. Pretty evident that more than first half of the list will definitely get the invite the next round, which is actually good thing for us tailenders. Good luck guys. To be honest with this forum the wait has become more fun.


----------



## Australia2012

Got the invitation today....Missed by a day on the last round.......yuppieee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pyramid

So, i took plunge today and applied for Vic ss and EOI. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## sandysehta

3 lakh limit won't be enough in your case. Immigration authority has introduced a surcharge on credit card payment. Also there would be approx 3.5% currency conversion charges. ICICI AUD Travel card is the best option. Refer to the following thread for details http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html


Mattooose said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> I am planning to submit my Visa application next week. I still am figuring out how to pay the amount . I have some options with me but have some doubts as well.
> 1) My friend is having credit card with 3 lakh limit. The visa fee for me would come to 2,97, 158 INR. Would this 3 lakh limit be good enough ? Or will there be extra charges because of currency conversion ?
> 
> 2) I read somewhere in this forum that they will accept debit cards also . Is that true ?
> 
> 3) ICICI travel card option or ICICI insta card after having an FD (80% of FD as limit). Which one would you recommend ?
> 
> Any other options that you know would be of great help ...
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mattooose


----------



## eva-aus1

Same here !! 

EOI submitted on 27th April , 261313..
Any one with 261313 gor cleared this round??

Eva.



biff said:


> Visa: 189
> EOI Submitted: 6th April 2014
> Points: 60
> Code: 261313
> 
> Sill waiting for an invite.


----------



## tyjupi

Hi there

Not sure how to get PCC done. The instruction say:

"More information and country-specific instructions on how to obtain a police clearance is included in the attached document Form Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates."

But I cant find *Form Character Requirements Penal Clearance *

pls help


----------



## sandysehta

You can find the document here: Character and Penal Clearance Requirements


tyjupi said:


> Hi there
> 
> Not sure how to get PCC done. The instruction say:
> 
> "More information and country-specific instructions on how to obtain a police clearance is included in the attached document Form Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates."
> 
> But I cant find *Form Character Requirements Penal Clearance *
> 
> pls help


----------



## pan_bishnoi

Congrats to all our friends who got invites in 28th April Round. With 60 pointer members getting invites till 13 march in 2613, 12th may round seems to be big one for remaining folks. Just 2 more weeks to go.. All the best


----------



## gururajan

fullerms said:


> Hi Guru,
> 
> What ANZSCO code are you applying under?


Hi,

I am applying under 261313 - I got the same code verified by ACS.


----------



## jbilal23

srik2006 said:


> you are in a looooooong Q!!!!!!!!


srik2006: How you know its a long Q!!!....Is there any relevant source from where i can confirm the same?


----------



## eva-aus1

Hi Pan.. 

So it was the 12th Mar round which had the latest intake for 261313 ? Is there a pattern of 2 months cycle seen now ?? just curious to know why 12th may round is expected to be good for 261313 ??

Thanks,
Eva



pan_bishnoi said:


> Congrats to all our friends who got invites in 28th April Round. With 60 pointer members getting invites till 13 march in 2613, 12th may round seems to be big one for remaining folks. Just 2 more weeks to go.. All the best


----------



## lv1982

Really hope so buddy, but at least this is a very positive sign :fingerscrossed:

Lets hope going by the trend from the last two rounds(in both the rounds it was almost a month and a half quota cleared), that May 12 clears till the end of April 




ind2 said:


> I am sure.. by next round all of us in the list will be invited, may be the wait and all the multiple EOI and other issues for Radical would come to effect and things would change with the invite.....
> 
> It is really encouraging and hopes are very high for the next round...


----------



## bavakash

sevnik0202 said:


> So finally I can say that we are on the top of the 60 pointers queue. Come 12th May and we will have our invites. What do you think ind2?
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Hello Dear All,

I am pleased to announce that I too have received an invitation today. Thank you guys. I will be lodging an application soon. 

Also, wishing a good luck to the queue who is waiting for an invite. you guys would be receiving invite in the next round for sure.

Thanks.


----------



## bavakash

Hello All,
I have a query regarding visa fees. Actually, I will be applying visa for my wife as a dependant. I know the payment can be made by Credit card. 

Can I split both payments by using 2 different credit cards?

is that possible to pay half using one and remaining using the other?

I'll appreciate the reply if someone has gone through the process.

-Thanks.


----------



## pan_bishnoi

eva-aus1 said:


> Hi Pan..
> 
> So it was the 12th Mar round which had the latest intake for 261313 ? Is there a pattern of 2 months cycle seen now ?? just curious to know why 12th may round is expected to be good for 261313 ??
> 
> Thanks,
> Eva



Hi Eva,

In 28th April round, member with 60 points in 2613 occupation have been invited till 19th march(bavakash 19th march). This means in for 60 pointers there is around 50 days(last round 27th Jan was cut-off for 2613 60 points) shift. Now, we are in end of april so in next round members having EOI submission in april end also should get invited.

Regards,
Pankaj


----------



## shivas

Updated ICT BA & SA(2611) list

Chandana (2611)-----27 Nov 2013-------65 pts
Kiran (2611)-----3 dec 2013-------65 pts
Pappu(2611) --- 26 Dec 2013 ---- 65 pts
Raghav(2611).....21Feb2014...........65 pts
Sonica(2611)...... 28 feb 2014........ 65 pts
JeDiKnight(2611).11Apr 2014.........65 pt
Shiva(2611)-------17feb2014------65 pts
Chuminh(2611)-----11/Jan/2014----60 pts


----------



## shivas

ieltsband8 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied for EOI on 7th Jan 2014 for ICT Business Analyst with 65 points and I still haven't received the invite.
> I recently completed 1 year in my job as a technical support so now i am thinking wether I should apply for a new ACS assessment for ICT Technical support and once I get it then update the EOI with 70 points or not?
> 
> Also I would like to know if any one has recently got an invite for ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated as I really don't know why this application is taking so long.
> 
> Thanks,
> Oorvs


Hi there...
There is a tracker for 2611 group that recently started. Please add your details to it so that you keep yourself informed about the invitations. As things go by in the last 2 rounds, only 70 and 75 pointers have been invited as there were only a few invitations remaining for 2611 occupation group. I think this trend will continue until the end of June as there seems to be a steady no of EOIs with 70 and above. Unless there are no more applicants with 70 and above, we 65 pointers have any chance.


----------



## shenlishidao

Hi Shiva,

anyone in the list got invited this round?
I submitted my EOI on 20/12 2013 with 65 pts, and didn't got the invitation. 




shivas said:


> Updated ICT BA & SA(2611) list
> 
> Chandana (2611)-----27 Nov 2013-------65 pts
> Kiran (2611)-----3 dec 2013-------65 pts
> Pappu(2611) --- 26 Dec 2013 ---- 65 pts
> Raghav(2611).....21Feb2014...........65 pts
> Sonica(2611)...... 28 feb 2014........ 65 pts
> JeDiKnight(2611).11Apr 2014.........65 pt
> Shiva(2611)-------17feb2014------65 pts
> Chuminh(2611)-----11/Jan/2014----60 pts


----------



## shivas

Kiran.Nazre said:


> Anyone got invite for 2611xx 65 pointers? Kindly update,
> Thanks,
> Kiran


Hi Kiran, Iam surprised that you didn't get invited in this round. I think this will be the case until end of June as there seems to be steady flow of EOIs with 70+ points in our group.


----------



## ashish1137

ieltsband8 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied for EOI on 7th Jan 2014 for ICT Business Analyst with 65 points and I still haven't received the invite.
> I recently completed 1 year in my job as a technical support so now i am thinking wether I should apply for a new ACS assessment for ICT Technical support and once I get it then update the EOI with 70 points or not?
> 
> Also I would like to know if any one has recently got an invite for ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated as I really don't know why this application is taking so long.
> 
> Thanks,
> Oorvs


hello oorvs,

ict business analyst or 2611 has minimum cutoff of 70 points and yhe trend prevails since past few rounds. Hence there is a long wait of ppl with 65 points. I understa d the eoi should update the points by itself. even if does not and you modify the eoi, I think you ca get an invite inmediately. but why have you written one year completiin. to score 5 points, you need at leat 3 years of service. not to mention the subtracrii of 2 or 4 years done for comp sc/ it or e.c.e engineers respectively.

Regards
Ashish


----------



## shivas

shenlishidao said:


> Hi Shiva,
> 
> anyone in the list got invited this round?
> I submitted my EOI on 20/12 2013 with 65 pts, and didn't got the invitation.


It seems no one got invited in the last round. BTW if your occupation group is 2611 can u please add ur details to the list.
Thanks.


----------



## shenlishidao

shivas said:


> It seems no one got invited in the last round. BTW if your occupation group is 2611 can u please add ur details to the list.
> Thanks.


Updated ICT BA & SA(2611) list

Chandana (2611)-----27 Nov 2013-------65 pts
Kiran (2611)-----3 dec 2013-------65 pts
shenlishidao(2611)----20 Dec 2013----65 pts
Pappu(2611) --- 26 Dec 2013 ---- 65 pts
Raghav(2611).....21Feb2014...........65 pts
Sonica(2611)...... 28 feb 2014........ 65 pts
JeDiKnight(2611).11Apr 2014.........65 pt
Shiva(2611)-------17feb2014------65 pts
Chuminh(2611)-----11/Jan/2014----60 pts


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

shivas said:


> Hi Kiran, Iam surprised that you didn't get invited in this round. I think this will be the case until end of June as there seems to be steady flow of EOIs with 70+ points in our group.


Yes Shiva, even I guessing the same. As there are very less quotas lefts, only 70+ pointers will be invited for rest of the invitation rounds. We can only expect in next year's quota that too if 2611XX exist in the new listings.


----------



## jedi_edward007

I submitted my 60pts EOI on 25/03/2014 for 2335 / 233512 (189) - Mechanical Eng. Waited 2 rounds and yet to receive an invite. 

Any one mind shedding some light on how likely the next round is it for me?

The wait is arduous as the delay is really hurting my chance on moving from my current job or getting a payrise as a permanent employee 

Good luck everyone!



ind2 said:


> Updated list, I know for sure Sevnik didn't get the invite, unsure about Bavakash, so the last know date is 13th March.
> 
> bavakash-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------March 19,2014
> sevnik0202---------261312(189)--------60------------March 22,2014
> JohnKnight---------233312(189)--------60------------March 23,2014
> kyoizanag----------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
> ind2---------------261311(189)--------60------------April 04,2014
> biff --------------261313(189)--------60------------April 06,2014
> HMalhotra----------2613XX(189)--------60------------April 09,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10,2014
> ecdghhl------------263312(189)--------60------------April 16,2014
> Ind_786------------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17,2014
> Ashish1137---------261312(189)--------60------------April 18,2014
> pan_bishnoi--------261313(189)--------60------------April 21,2014
> radical------------261312(189)--------60------------April 21,2014


----------



## abhifirewall

Got ACS results today. Adding my details in the list:

bavakash-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------March 19,2014
sevnik0202---------261312(189)--------60------------March 22,2014
JohnKnight---------233312(189)--------60------------March 23,2014
kyoizanag----------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
ind2---------------261311(189)--------60------------April 04,2014
biff --------------261313(189)--------60------------April 06,2014
HMalhotra----------2613XX(189)--------60------------April 09,2014
lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10,2014
ecdghhl------------263312(189)--------60------------April 16,2014
Ind_786------------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17,2014
Ashish1137---------261312(189)--------60------------April 18,2014
pan_bishnoi--------261313(189)--------60------------April 21,2014
radical------------261312(189)--------60------------April 21,2014
abhifirewall--------261313(189)--------60------------April 28,2014


----------



## sas119

Extremely sorry guys. I was so tied up at work since yesterday that I did not get a chance to post. Yes fortunately, I received an invite in this round. I have gone through all the pages from 1340 (where i left) till 1357. I wish to extend my heartfelt congratulations to all who received invitations in todays round and wish all luck. Also good luck to all who are still waiting. 

My apologies for posting late but as promised, I am presenting you all a summary below. The one's marked with an asterisk are the ones who received an invitation. So I believe 60 pointers till March 19th are all clear. Wish you all good luck with the wait and for the further proceedings.

*Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
*Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
*ToAustralia2013-- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 01,2014
*Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014
*anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
*sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
*Preetbadwal-----261313(189)---------60------------March 13,2014
*bavakash----------261311(189)--------60 -----------Mar 19, 2014
sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
JohnKnight---------233312(189)---------60-----------March 23, 2014
kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014
*tyjupi--------------261313(189)---------65-----------Apr 23,2014
cloudram----------261313(189)---------65----------Apr 21, 2014
hpod---------------261313(189)---------65----------April 26, 2014
fullerms ---------- 263111 (189) --------60 ------ April 26, 2014


----------



## ashish1137

Wowwwww,

congratulations guys. Undoubtedly a good round for everyone. that means I can expect my invite in next round.  (EOI submitted: 18-apr, 60 points, 2613). You deserve a celebration. And for us, another looong wait of two weeks start.

Regards


----------



## abhifirewall

2 weeks it is. I submitted eoi today with 60 points in 261313. Hoping for 12th may invite.


----------



## Jon Knight1983

Doesn't look like I've made it in this round :-(


----------



## neil123

Updated ICT BA & SA(2611) list

Chandana (2611)-----27 Nov 2013-------65 pts
Kiran (2611)-----3 dec 2013-------65 pts
shenlishidao(2611)----20 Dec 2013----65 pts
Niel(2611)----21 Dec 2013----65 pts
Pappu(2611) --- 26 Dec 2013 ---- 65 pts
Raghav(2611).....21Feb2014...........65 pts
Sonica(2611)...... 28 feb 2014........ 65 pts
JeDiKnight(2611).11Apr 2014.........65 pt
Shiva(2611)-------17feb2014------65 pts
Chuminh(2611)-----11/Jan/2014----60 pts


----------



## eva-aus1

Oh okay..Thats gr8.. lets hope for the best ..!! 

I have another doubt.. I have given the dependents as 2 (my husband and kid) while submitting EOI .. so is it necessary that I must lodge visa aplcn for my kid when i get invite.. Can I plan to take her after sometime or so?

What is the process around it any idea??

Thanks ,
Eva



pan_bishnoi said:


> Hi Eva,
> 
> In 28th April round, member with 60 points in 2613 occupation have been invited till 19th march(bavakash 19th march). This means in for 60 pointers there is around 50 days(last round 27th Jan was cut-off for 2613 60 points) shift. Now, we are in end of april so in next round members having EOI submission in april end also should get invited.
> 
> Regards,
> Pankaj


----------



## pan_bishnoi

eva-aus1 said:


> Oh okay..Thats gr8.. lets hope for the best ..!!
> 
> I have another doubt.. I have given the dependents as 2 (my husband and kid) while submitting EOI .. so is it necessary that I must lodge visa aplcn for my kid when i get invite.. Can I plan to take her after sometime or so?
> 
> What is the process around it any idea??
> 
> Thanks ,
> Eva


Hi,

I also have similar doubt . I have given dependents as 2 but would like to know post invitation can I process my application first. Also, In future what would be the visa cost for my wife and son PR processing. Requets senior members in the forum to please advice.

Regards,
Pankaj


----------



## huzefa85

Congratulations to every1 who received an invite this round. The movement is pretty good, nearly 1.5 months per invite round (for 2613XX)
For those who din't get the invite, the wait is not for long, I am confident that most of you will get the invite in the 1st may round, and the rest in the 2nd round of may.

Best of luck to everyone


----------



## bavakash

bavakash said:


> Hello All,
> I have a query regarding visa fees. Actually, I will be applying visa for my wife as a dependant. I know the payment can be made by Credit card.
> 
> Can I split both payments by using 2 different credit cards?
> 
> is that possible to pay half using one and remaining using the other?
> 
> I'll appreciate the reply if someone has gone through the process.
> 
> -Thanks.


Can someone please answer my query? Who has already experienced such scenario?


----------



## huzefa85

bavakash said:


> Can someone please answer my query? Who has already experienced such scenario?


Nope, the entire payment has to be in one transaction


----------



## visakar

Hi Eva,

You will submit the visa application for your family members. Once you get the grant, you need to ensure that all of them visit OZ within the stipulated time frame (you need to make an entry in the immigration). This is called landing. Once you have done that then you can come along in OZ and leave your family back home. They can join whenever you want them (within 5 year period).




eva-aus1 said:


> Oh okay..Thats gr8.. lets hope for the best ..!!
> 
> I have another doubt.. I have given the dependents as 2 (my husband and kid) while submitting EOI .. so is it necessary that I must lodge visa aplcn for my kid when i get invite.. Can I plan to take her after sometime or so?
> 
> What is the process around it any idea??
> 
> Thanks ,
> Eva


----------



## rohit1_sharma

bavakash said:


> Can someone please answer my query? Who has already experienced such scenario?


The entire payment has to be done in one transaction. In case you have issues with the credit limit of your card then you may visit any of the nearest branch of ICICI, HDFC, etc. if you have account in any of them then even better.

Ask for AUD Currency Forex Travel Card. Make sure you apply for Single currency (AUD) card only and not the multiple currency as lot of people have told that multi-currency doesn't work.

Then load your card with the required AUD at the bank and enable Online Banking on the card. Then you are good to go.

Try searching on the forum for such posts as many people have used these cards. I personally have not done that because I spoke to Amex and explained them that I need to make a transaction above my current limit and they increased the credit limit of my card.


----------



## rajesh_puchi

Dear friends,

Any one please help me .I have a small doubt . After finished my diploma i did one year of government paid Apprenticeship in Sundaram Clayton limited chennai.While applying EOI i included that also in my work experience .State sponsorship is also Approved.


please advice me Government apprenticeship will recognize as the work experience or not.

Salary drawn-3000 per month

working hours- 40 hours per week


----------



## eva-aus1

Thanks for confirming it Visakar ....so I need take my family when I first land OZ ..? but there is no way we could avoid taking the kid now and take them later after we settle etc?? can we wait for sometime and take them within the landing time available for them ? i hope we will have some available time for landing right ..what is the maximum time available after the visa grant ??Is it neccsry that we should have the visa applied for kid now itself.. what are the other options ???

Sorry for lot of q's 

Thks ,
Eva





visakar said:


> Hi Eva,
> 
> You will submit the visa application for your family members. Once you get the grant, you need to ensure that all of them visit OZ within the stipulated time frame (you need to make an entry in the immigration). This is called landing. Once you have done that then you can come along in OZ and leave your family back home. They can join whenever you want them (within 5 year period).


----------



## Donavan

I applied 17th April with 60 points for an accountant 22111111: no invite yet. 

Has any accountants got invited?


----------



## radical

pan_bishnoi said:


> Congrats to all our friends who got invites in 28th April Round. With 60 pointer members getting invites till 13 march in 2613, 12th may round seems to be big one for remaining folks. Just 2 more weeks to go.. All the best


Interesting! I was under the impression the cutoff date was 4th March 2014. Just curious, how do you know that it is 12th March 2014?


----------



## Donavan

What is 2613?


----------



## pan_bishnoi

radical said:


> Interesting! I was under the impression the cutoff date was 4th March 2014. Just curious, how do you know that it is 12th March 2014?


Yes Buddy, Invites are there till 19th march for 60 points in 2613. Given below is current list for 2613.

sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
JohnKnight---------233312(189)---------60-----------March 23, 2014
kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014
fullerms ---------- 263111 (189) --------60 ------ April 26, 2014 

Regards,
Pankaj


----------



## pan_bishnoi

Donavan said:


> What is 2613?


Hi,

2613 is occupation id for "Software and Applications Programmers" in skill select.

Regards,
Pankaj


----------



## smady41

pan_bishnoi said:


> Yes Buddy, Invites are there till 19th march for 60 points in 2613. Given below is current list for 2613.
> 
> sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
> JohnKnight---------233312(189)---------60-----------March 23, 2014
> kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
> ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
> HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
> ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
> Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
> Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
> pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
> radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014
> fullerms ---------- 263111 (189) --------60 ------ April 26, 2014
> 
> Regards,
> Pankaj


Pankaj, good luck for all the above.

Am waiting for my ACS results. But i see that the current year ceiling for 2613 is fast filling. Only 1300 slots left.

What happens by the time I get to apply EOI this ceiling is breached?

Also filing EOI before July 1st be helpful in case of any process change?

Thanks,


ACS 11th March- Waiting; IELTS 5th April 7.5


----------



## radical

pan_bishnoi said:


> Yes Buddy, Invites are there till 19th march for 60 points in 2613. Given below is current list for 2613.
> 
> sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
> JohnKnight---------233312(189)---------60-----------March 23, 2014
> kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
> ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
> HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
> ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
> Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
> Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
> pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
> radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014
> fullerms ---------- 263111 (189) --------60 ------ April 26, 2014
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Pankaj


Great! Thanks for the info. Looks like we're sailing side by side.


----------



## pan_bishnoi

smady41 said:


> Pankaj, good luck for all the above.
> 
> Am waiting for my ACS results. But i see that the current year ceiling for 2613 is fast filling. Only 1300 slots left.
> 
> What happens by the time I get to apply EOI this ceiling is breached?
> 
> Also filing EOI before July 1st be helpful in case of any process change?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> ACS 11th March- Waiting; IELTS 5th April 7.5


Hi,

I think with 28th result, ceiling should be around 900-1000. We will know exactly number when Skill Select report is published in a week's time. 

Regarding your other questions I am not too sure but as per my knowledge 2613 profession should stay for next year also. All the best!!!

Regards,
Pankaj


----------



## sudarshan1987

Anybody in category 233513 with 60 points got invited ?


----------



## ggupta002

Has anyone in 263111 with 60 points got invite in this round ?? Anyone aware what is the cut off for this ? I was expecting an invite in this round, but no luck this time 


___________________________
SOL Code - *263111 *| Subclass - *189 *| ACS Result: +ve | IELTS Overall: 6.0 | EOI (*60 Points*): 29th March 2014 | Invite: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## fullerms

ggupta002 said:


> Has anyone in 263111 with 60 points got invite in this round ?? Anyone aware what is the cut off for this ? I was expecting an invite in this round, but no luck this time
> 
> ___________________________
> SOL Code - 263111 | Subclass - 189 | ACS Result: +ve | IELTS Overall: 6.0 | EOI (60 Points): 29th March 2014 | Invite: :fingerscrossed:


I submitted on 26 April, still waiting


----------



## lv1982

Hey Buddy,

I would put in an EOI as soon as you get that ACS assessment.

OPTION A
A colleague of mine, put in his EOI in June 2013 and got his invite as soon as the new quota opened in July 2013.

I know that this example is from last year, but like has been discussed in this forum already, 2613* has all the signs of staying on the SOL for next year also.

OPTION B
You could play it safe and just wait for July 2014 to begin and see if 2613* is there and then raise your EOI.

Good Luck buddy




smady41 said:


> Pankaj, good luck for all the above.
> 
> Am waiting for my ACS results. But i see that the current year ceiling for 2613 is fast filling. Only 1300 slots left.
> 
> What happens by the time I get to apply EOI this ceiling is breached?
> 
> Also filing EOI before July 1st be helpful in case of any process change?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> ACS 11th March- Waiting; IELTS 5th April 7.5


----------



## sevnik0202

pan_bishnoi said:


> Yes Buddy, Invites are there till 19th march for 60 points in 2613. Given below is current list for 2613.
> 
> sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
> JohnKnight---------233312(189)---------60-----------March 23, 2014
> kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
> ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
> HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
> ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
> Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
> Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
> pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
> radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014
> fullerms ---------- 263111 (189) --------60 ------ April 26, 2014
> 
> Regards,
> Pankaj


So finally sevnik0202 alias dev is heading the list. Congrats bavkash was thinking of getting an invite with you anyways party time mate.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## rajesh_puchi

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am again sharing the list of documents i attached with my visa application is given below for new candiates who recently jopined this forum. This list could be fine tunde based on your case.
> 
> Please note that i was the only candidate applied under 189 visa.
> 
> *The list of documents i uploaded into visa application online is given below:
> 
> 1. Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of:
> Employment contract letter for company 1
> Job offer letter for company 1
> Letter of job responsibilities for company 1
> Employee provident fund for company 1
> Pay slips for company 1
> Salary increment letters for company 1
> Bank statement for company 1
> Global job family architecture_role evaluation for company 1
> Income tax statements and Form 16 for company 1
> 
> Bank statement for company 2
> Experience letter for company 2
> Income tax statements for company 2
> Job offer letter for company 2
> Pay slips for company 2
> Performance appraisal letter for company 2
> Relieving letter for company 2
> letter of job responsibilities for company 2
> 
> Employee provident fund for company 3
> Experience cum relieving letter for company 3
> Job offer letter for company 3
> Recommendation letter from company 3
> Salary certificate for company 3
> Bank statement for company 3
> letter of job responsibilities for company 3
> 
> 2. Birth or age, evidence of:
> Birth certificate
> 
> 3. Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of:
> Academic Transcript for Bachelor of engineering
> Consolidated mark sheet for bachelor of engineering
> provisional certificate for bachelor of engineering
> higher secondary school certificate
> secondary school leaving certificate
> degree certificate for bachelor of engineering
> 
> 4. Travel document:
> Passport-front and back pages
> 
> 5. Character, Evidence of:
> Overseas Police Clearance certificate
> 
> 6. Language Ability - English, Evidence of:
> International English Language Testing System (IELTS) TRF mark sheet
> 
> 7. Skills Assessment, Evidence of:
> Skills assessment for Telecommunications network engineer from Engineers Australia
> 
> 8. Health, evidence of:
> Medical examinations' results
> Receipt for medical examination
> *
> All the best for your visa process.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> sathiya



Hi sathya,

I have a doubts please help to answer. I already got invitation to apply pr aim going to apply with my wife too . may i know what are the documents am i need to prepare for her .please advice me aim awaiting for your valuable reply.

Thanks

Rajesh


----------



## tyjupi

rajesh_puchi said:


> Hi sathya,
> 
> I have a doubts please help to answer. I already got invitation to apply pr aim going to apply with my wife too . may i know what are the documents am i need to prepare for her .please advice me aim awaiting for your valuable reply.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rajesh


Do we need to have certify of true copy (notary) for all of these documents?


----------



## smady41

lv1982 said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> I would put in an EOI as soon as you get that ACS assessment.
> 
> OPTION A
> A colleague of mine, put in his EOI in June 2013 and got his invite as soon as the new quota opened in July 2013.
> 
> I know that this example is from last year, but like has been discussed in this forum already, 2613* has all the signs of staying on the SOL for next year also.
> 
> OPTION B
> You could play it safe and just wait for July 2014 to begin and see if 2613* is there and then raise your EOI.
> 
> Good Luck buddy


Thanks a lot.

I will surely put in my ACS when I get it. Dont want to wait till July. 

One more qn. What are the positive signs that indicate 2613 will still be open for next year?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

tyjupi said:


> Do we need to have certify of true copy (notary) for all of these documents?


For Visa Application you can upload the colored scanned copies of the original documents. In case you wish to provide any B/W copies then they need to be certified / notarized and then the notarized copy should be colored scanned and uploaded so that the CO can see the Certified stamp and signature in color.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

tyjupi said:


> For my wife employment history (which I am not claiming partner skill), do I need to have the true copy of the employment letter when submitting Visa application?


You don't need to prove work exo for Dependant.
Only English ability if you are not claiming points for partner

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

tyjupi said:


> Just finished my visa application, now uploading document.
> 
> It was mentioned that not all evidents are required and should refer to the checklist.
> 
> But I cant find the checklist any where.
> 
> Anyone know where is it?


Provide all documents under each category pre-listed under your name when you log in.
You only have to provide certificates for points you are claiming.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## rockyrambo

*EOI questions*

Hi, 
I have some important doubts regarding my EOI application. Please advise urgently 

1.	*IELTS* – 

Test Reference Number asked for in the EOI – Is it the candidate number mentioned on the IELTS result? Or is it the Test Report Form Number mentioned on the IELTS result? Or is it any other number?

2.	*Bachelor Degree* – 

My Bachelor of technology has been assessed as comparable to an AQF bachelor degree with a major in computing – So I should select “Bachelor in Science or Technology” in the combo box that appears on EOI form for education assessment?
Masters – I did masters in business admin but didn’t get it assessed by ACS, so should I not be mentioning it on the EOI form?
Date From and Date To for the bachelor’s degree – I don’t have the exact dates on my certificates, only the months. So I can just go ahead and mention any dates w/ the same months that I joined and graduated in?

*3.	Work Experience – *


When ACS positive assessment says that I can claim experience after Aug 2008, can I include Aug 2008 as well for counting the number of months of skilled experience? Or after would mean, from Sep 2008?

I changed my company after 3 months after getting it assessed from ACS and before getting the invite, so should I mention the new company details? (I won’t be getting any extra points due to it)

Since, I worked in the same company for 3 further months after getting the ACS assessment, I can continue mentioning that experience? I will just be asked for payslips and release letters, etc to confirm the extra months at the time of invite?
Thanks


----------



## fullerms

pan_bishnoi said:


> Yes Buddy, Invites are there till 19th march for 60 points in 2613. Given below is current list for 2613.
> 
> sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
> JohnKnight---------233312(189)---------60-----------March 23, 2014
> kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
> ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
> HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
> ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
> Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
> Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
> pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
> radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014
> fullerms ---------- 263111 (189) --------60 ------ April 26, 2014
> 
> Regards,
> Pankaj


Bro,

I am on 2631, same but different


----------



## smady41

All,

Found this data from australian website. Let us hope that the occupations in the list will not disappear in 2014 July!

Says these jobs are being closely watched by the government and are considered borderline for inclusion in to SOL.


It includes 261313 as well. 

Flagged Occupations


----------



## tyjupi

Sorry for asking too many questions, for proving spouse's language capability: 

Is it enough?
O-level (Engish B4) & diploma in Business (certified by school that course conducted in English) 

My wife's English is very good. Should she take IELTS? Will it help if she score high for IELTS?


----------



## Donavan

Any accountants get invited????


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Donavan said:


> I applied 17th April with 60 points for an accountant 22111111: no invite yet.
> 
> Has any accountants got invited?


Oh My God! 22111111! What kind of an accountant are you?


----------



## smady41

Guys, I did some math on this. 

As per SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 14 April 2014 Results, EOI for 261313 with 60 points were cleared till 27th January 2014.

Based on some of the comments I saw here today, in today's invitation, it came to 19th March.

That means 8 weeks of EOI applications under 261313 with 60 points were granted an invite in this latest round.

If we can expect the same throughput in the next round, 12th May, then all of you who have submitted since 19th March till 11th May should get an invite!

Lets hope for the best.


----------



## Santhosh.15

smady41 said:


> Guys, I did some math on this.
> 
> As per SkillSelect â SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 14 April 2014 Results, EOI for 261313 with 60 points were cleared till 27th January 2014.
> 
> Based on some of the comments I saw here today, in today's invitation, it came to 19th March.
> 
> That means 8 weeks of EOI applications under 261313 with 60 points were granted an invite in this latest round.
> 
> If we can expect the same throughput in the next round, 12th May, then all of you who have submitted since 19th March till 11th May should get an invite!
> 
> Lets hope for the best.


Good one buddy.

Good luck everyone.

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## Donavan

MaxTheWolf said:


> Oh My God! 22111111! What kind of an accountant are you?



Funny, lol

221111 General Accountant 

Sorry finger got stuck. Lol


----------



## Donavan

Sorry 

221111 Accountant (General) 

I applied 17 April with 60 points. 

Has anyone else applied and got an invitation?


----------



## bond_bhai

rockyrambo said:


> Hi,
> I have some important doubts regarding my EOI application. Please advise urgently
> 
> 1.	*IELTS* –
> 
> Test Reference Number asked for in the EOI – Is it the candidate number mentioned on the IELTS result? Or is it the Test Report Form Number mentioned on the IELTS result? Or is it any other number?
> 
> ***It is the TRF# mentioned in your result form.
> 
> 2.	*Bachelor Degree* –
> 
> My Bachelor of technology has been assessed as comparable to an AQF bachelor degree with a major in computing – So I should select “Bachelor in Science or Technology” in the combo box that appears on EOI form for education assessment?
> **** Yup
> Masters – I did masters in business admin but didn’t get it assessed by ACS, so should I not be mentioning it on the EOI form?
> 
> ***** Not sure abt this
> 
> Date From and Date To for the bachelor’s degree – I don’t have the exact dates on my certificates, only the months. So I can just go ahead and mention any dates w/ the same months that I joined and graduated in?
> 
> *** Start dates can be an approx date, End dates i guess you can get it from your Degree certificate or Provisional Degree certificate.
> 
> *3.	Work Experience – *
> 
> 
> When ACS positive assessment says that I can claim experience after Aug 2008, can I include Aug 2008 as well for counting the number of months of skilled experience? Or after would mean, from Sep 2008?
> 
> ***It usually means after that date, so from Sep 2008
> 
> I changed my company after 3 months after getting it assessed from ACS and before getting the invite, so should I mention the new company details? (I won’t be getting any extra points due to it)
> 
> Since, I worked in the same company for 3 further months after getting the ACS assessment, I can continue mentioning that experience? I will just be asked for payslips and release letters, etc to confirm the extra months at the time of invite?
> 
> ***Same cpmpany, if you have pay slips/Service letter etc you can include it. Next company add it as not relevant.
> 
> Thanks


Responses Inline

Rgds,
BB


----------



## anish13

Mattooose said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> I am planning to submit my Visa application next week. I still am figuring out how to pay the amount . I have some options with me but have some doubts as well.
> 1) My friend is having credit card with 3 lakh limit. The visa fee for me would come to 2,97, 158 INR. Would this 3 lakh limit be good enough ? Or will there be extra charges because of currency conversion ?
> 
> 2) I read somewhere in this forum that they will accept debit cards also . Is that true ?
> 
> 3) ICICI travel card option or ICICI insta card after having an FD (80% of FD as limit). Which one would you recommend ?
> 
> Any other options that you know would be of great help ...
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mattooose


Mattooose,

i am also going to pay my fees. Pardon my ignorance but the website says 2,15lakhs. How is it that for you it is 2,97 lakhs?


----------



## mainak

he has wife


----------



## anish13

mainak said:


> he has wife


lol.. thats a good one..


----------



## ashish1137

tyjupi said:


> Sorry for asking too many questions, for proving spouse's language capability:
> 
> Is it enough?
> O-level (Engish B4) & diploma in Business (certified by school that course conducted in English)
> 
> My wife's English is very good. Should she take IELTS? Will it help if she score high for IELTS?


as per my knowledge, you need to show last four years of academic studies in english.
if she scores a high band. get her evaluated and make her primary applicant. :-D
otherwise no benefit. 

you can also claim spousr skill assessment points


----------



## tyjupi

ashish1137 said:


> as per my knowledge, you need to show last four years of academic studies in english.
> if she scores a high band. get her evaluated and make her primary applicant. :-D
> otherwise no benefit.
> 
> you can also claim spousr skill assessment points


I already received my invitation, need to show my wife English proof in the visa application form only.


----------



## Viv_

Donavan said:


> Sorry
> 
> 221111 Accountant (General)
> 
> I applied 17 April with 60 points.
> 
> Has anyone else applied and got an invitation?


I applied on 18th April with 60 points, 221111 Accountant too. 
Haven got invitation. How about you?


----------



## Raghav1983

anish13 said:


> Mattooose,
> 
> i am also going to pay my fees. Pardon my ignorance but the website says 2,15lakhs. How is it that for you it is 2,97 lakhs?


Hi Anish, even I have the same doubt, what can be the mode of payment ?
Can you pay via ICICI International Debit Card ?


----------



## rockyrambo

bond_bhai said:


> Responses Inline
> 
> Rgds,
> BB


Hi Bondbhai,

I mentioned my current company experience and included it as irrelevant. However, there's one catch here - I received my ACS result on 15th Nov 2013 and I submitted an EOI on 28th Apr 2014. I joined the new company on 6th Jan 2014 in Singapore (earlier I was in India). Do you think, if I get the invite, the CO will become skeptical of my current work experience and ask me to go for a re-assessment? I am not claiming any points through my current work experience but mentioned it just for the record. Or, would the CO approach it very quantiatively/ mechanically which means by just validating all the proofs related to only the work experience described as relevant and forgetting the rest?


----------



## ieltsband8

shivas said:


> Updated ICT BA & SA(2611) list
> 
> Chandana (2611)-----27 Nov 2013-------65 pts
> Kiran (2611)-----3 dec 2013-------65 pts
> Pappu(2611) --- 26 Dec 2013 ---- 65 pts
> Raghav(2611).....21Feb2014...........65 pts
> Sonica(2611)...... 28 feb 2014........ 65 pts
> JeDiKnight(2611).11Apr 2014.........65 pt
> Shiva(2611)-------17feb2014------65 pts
> Chuminh(2611)-----11/Jan/2014----60 pts


Updated ICT BA & SA(2611) list

Chandana (2611)-----27 Nov 2013-------65 pts
Kiran (2611)-----3 dec 2013-------65 pts
Pappu(2611) --- 26 Dec 2013 ---- 65 pts
Raghav(2611).....21Feb2014...........65 pts
Sonica(2611)...... 28 feb 2014........ 65 pts
JeDiKnight(2611).11Apr 2014.........65 pt
Shiva(2611)-------17feb2014------65 pts
Chuminh(2611)-----11/Jan/2014----60 pts
Oorvs(2611)--------7th Jan 2014------65pts


----------



## ieltsband8

shivas said:


> Hi there...
> There is a tracker for 2611 group that recently started. Please add your details to it so that you keep yourself informed about the invitations. As things go by in the last 2 rounds, only 70 and 75 pointers have been invited as there were only a few invitations remaining for 2611 occupation group. I think this trend will continue until the end of June as there seems to be a steady no of EOIs with 70 and above. Unless there are no more applicants with 70 and above, we 65 pointers have any chance.


I am not sure what exactly are you refering towhen you said Tracker for 2611 however I did add my name to the list with all people's info about thier eoi details forBA.  

I have a question for you. If I want to claim 5 points for my partner's skills then what documents if any do I need to submit as a proof? 

thanks for your reply


----------



## ieltsband8

ashish1137 said:


> hello oorvs,
> 
> ict business analyst or 2611 has minimum cutoff of 70 points and yhe trend prevails since past few rounds. Hence there is a long wait of ppl with 65 points. I understa d the eoi should update the points by itself. even if does not and you modify the eoi, I think you ca get an invite inmediately. but why have you written one year completiin. to score 5 points, you need at leat 3 years of service. not to mention the subtracrii of 2 or 4 years done for comp sc/ it or e.c.e engineers respectively.
> 
> Regards
> Ashish


Hi Ashish,

Thanks for your reply. Looks like I am gonna have to find a way to increase my score to 70-75 before the next round.  

Regards,
Oorvs


----------



## kelappan

Raghav1983 said:


> Hi Anish, even I have the same doubt, what can be the mode of payment ?
> Can you pay via ICICI International Debit Card ?


You can pay your VISA fees by using credit card (provided you have the limit) or by using an international travel card.

If you are using a travel card, make sure that you are using a card with internet banking facility (HDFC calls it e-commerce facility, ICICI calls it internet banking).
just load the travel card with AUD required and use it like u do a credit card online purchase. I would suggest you guy use ICICI card as I face some issue with HDFC multi currency card.

In ICICI bank ask for Australian dollar travel card. you can use it to take money with you once you move to Aussie (if u r not a "cash" carrier traveler). Once you purchase the card it takes a minimum of 1 day to get activated.


----------



## chandana

Hi Fellow 2611xx friends,

I just came across the following official material by AWPA, and it states that 261111/ 261112 are currently flagged occupation codes. If this is removed from the July's ANZSCO list, we're doomed!

Flagged Occupations 

I thought I read previously that ACS had recommended the Australian Govt to consider these for the next program year.

What are your thoughts guys?


----------



## ToAustralia2013

chandana said:


> Hi Fellow 2611xx friends, I just came across the following official material by AWPA, and it states that 261111/ 261112 are currently flagged occupation codes. If this is removed from the July's ANZSCO list, we're doomed! Flagged Occupations I thought I read previously that ACS had recommended the Australian Govt to consider these for the next program year. What are your thoughts guys?


Chandana, per my understanding , it means that these occupations "may" be removed from the next SOL. Though I deem that highly unlikely for the upcoming year. However I do forsee chances of the numbers being reduced. The Aus govt. is monitoring the same to ensure they don't end up with a category of large "skilled unemployed" .. Bad for their economy and for those in concern. But to calm ur fears as I said per my observation I see less chance of it being 'completely' removed the following year.
Keep the hope.. Try.. I wish u all the best.. M sure u will get there


----------



## chandana

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Chandana, per my understanding , it means that these occupations "may" be removed from the next SOL. Though I deem that highly unlikely for the upcoming year. However I do forsee chances of the numbers being reduced. The Aus govt. is monitoring the same to ensure they don't end up with a category of large "skilled unemployed" .. Bad for their economy and for those in concern. But to calm ur fears as I said per my observation I see less chance of it being 'completely' removed the following year.
> Keep the hope.. Try.. I wish u all the best.. M sure u will get there


Thanks for your positive thoughts and info.


----------



## shivas

chandana said:


> Hi Fellow 2611xx friends,
> 
> I just came across the following official material by AWPA, and it states that 261111/ 261112 are currently flagged occupation codes. If this is removed from the July's ANZSCO list, we're doomed!
> 
> Flagged Occupations
> 
> I thought I read previously that ACS had recommended the Australian Govt to consider these for the next program year.
> 
> What are your thoughts guys?


It's unlikely that they will remove these occupations from the list. In fact, they were flagged in the previous years too, yet, they continued to be included in the SOL list.


----------



## zameer.ise

anish13 said:


> lol.. thats a good one..


Friends,

It is actually showing INR 322,800.00 for two people (Husband+Wife)

Refer below link for fee calculator.

http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/Pricing-Estimator.aspx


----------



## shivas

ieltsband8 said:


> I am not sure what exactly are you refering towhen you said Tracker for 2611 however I did add my name to the list with all people's info about thier eoi details forBA.
> 
> I have a question for you. If I want to claim 5 points for my partner's skills then what documents if any do I need to submit as a proof?
> 
> thanks for your reply


To claim partner points..
Your partner should 
1) be under 50 years of age
2) possess competent English aka minimum of 6 bands in each of the IELTS MODULES.
3) should have nominated an occupation in the same SOL list as yours and have a relevant +ve skills assessment for that occupation.


----------



## shivas

Updated ICT BA & SA(2611) list

Chandana (2611)-----27 Nov 2013-------65 pts
Kiran (2611)-----------3 dec 2013-------65 pts
shenlishidao(2611)----20 Dec 2013----65 pts
Niel(2611)--------------21 Dec 2013----65 pts
Pappu(2611)-----------26 Dec 2013 ---- 65 pts
Oorvs(2611)------------07 Jan 2014------65pts
Shiva(2611)-------------17feb2014------65 pts
Raghav(2611)----------21Feb2014...........65 pts
Sonica(2611)------------28 feb 2014........ 65 pts
JeDiKnight(2611)--------11Apr 2014.........65 pt
Chuminh(2611)----------11/Jan/2014----60 pts


----------



## sonica

shivas said:


> Updated ICT BA & SA(2611) list
> 
> Chandana (2611)-----27 Nov 2013-------65 pts
> Kiran (2611)-----------3 dec 2013-------65 pts
> shenlishidao(2611)----20 Dec 2013----65 pts
> Niel(2611)--------------21 Dec 2013----65 pts
> Pappu(2611)-----------26 Dec 2013 ---- 65 pts
> Oorvs(2611)------------07 Jan 2014------65pts
> Shiva(2611)-------------17feb2014------65 pts
> Raghav(2611)----------21Feb2014...........65 pts
> Sonica(2611)------------28 feb 2014........ 65 pts
> JeDiKnight(2611)--------11Apr 2014.........65 pt
> Chuminh(2611)----------11/Jan/2014----60 pts


Thanks for sorting the list.


----------



## kyoizanag

sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 21,2014

New 2613 60 pointers queue. This queue is for 2613 60s only. 65 or above pointers could expect the invitation in the next round. I removed the different occupations. As 2613 is on a different queue to other occupations', so what's happening to 2613 is irrelevant to other occupations. And good luck to all the 2613s. Hope you all would receive the invitation in the next round!


----------



## suni_sha11

Hello Guys,

Got an invite under 2613 with 60 points. I think cut off date is 21st March.

Cheers,
Sunil


----------



## radical

suni_sha11 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Got an invite under 2613 with 60 points. I think cut off date is 21st March.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sunil


Congratulations!!

What are your stats?


----------



## suni_sha11

ACS ---- October 2013; IELTS ---- 8 March 2014 LRWS 7,7.5,6.5,7.5; EOI 189 ---- 21 March 261311 (60) points; Invitation ---- 28th April 2014; Application lodged -- 28th April 2014; PCC -- applied; medicals - pending


----------



## rockyrambo

*EOI submission confirmation*

Hi,

I submitted my EOI yesterday and received twp pdf's - points calculator and EOI summary. My status is 'submitted'. Is that the final step in the submission of EOI? as in, is it confirmed that my EOI has been successfully submitted and is in the system queue?

Thanks


----------



## ind2

yo ho.. 21st March it is... I guess next round all will be invited...... and the list will go down to zero......


----------



## suni_sha11

I didn't believe myself, checked it yesterday and the status is updated. With this rate i am sure everyone will be invited. Only anxious thing is Occupation ceiling which was 3501 / 4800!


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS ---- October 2013; IELTS ---- 8 March 2014 LRWS 7,7.5,6.5,7.5; EOI 189 ---- 21 March 261311 (60) points; Invitation ---- 28th April 2014; Application lodged -- 28th April 2014; PCC -- applied; medicals - pending


----------



## ind2

hi Guys.. .have a question to all, Since I am expecting to see an invite next round I am elated but then have some worries and a big question.

Should I go for a quick Visa, upload all the documents in front, eagerly track for CO and do early med test, PCC and get visa in quick 2 months....? OR,

Should I delay a bit, may be stall a bit and see that I get my visa by August end?

I have to serve two months notice period since the day I resign, Resigning in August means that I have to wait till october, and job market freezes by then, so I would only be able to go there by Job end or Feb...

Delaying my visa will mean PCC and MED, that I might get some more time to bring my family in, before my job search ends.....

I guess most might have thought of this.. Please suggest.


----------



## kelappan

rockyrambo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI yesterday and received twp pdf's - points calculator and EOI summary. My status is 'submitted'. Is that the final step in the submission of EOI? as in, is it confirmed that my EOI has been successfully submitted and is in the system queue?
> 
> Thanks


Hi rockyrambo

you are right, it means your EOI is submitted. Now when you get invitation. The place in skill select where its showing "SUBMITTED" will change to "APPLY VISA" 

Hope you are clear now.....best of lucks mate


----------



## suni_sha11

I would prefer to do it immediate as in general the immigration changes in June.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS ---- October 2013; IELTS ---- 8 March 2014 LRWS 7,7.5,6.5,7.5; EOI 189 ---- 21 March 261311 (60) points; Invitation ---- 28th April 2014; Application lodged -- 28th April 2014; PCC -- applied; medicals - pending


----------



## kelappan

ind2 said:


> hi Guys.. .have a question to all, Since I am expecting to see an invite next round I am elated but then have some worries and a big question.
> 
> Should I go for a quick Visa, upload all the documents in front, eagerly track for CO and do early med test, PCC and get visa in quick 2 months....? OR,
> 
> Should I delay a bit, may be stall a bit and see that I get my visa by August end?
> 
> I have to serve two months notice period since the day I resign, Resigning in August means that I have to wait till october, and job market freezes by then, so I would only be able to go there by Job end or Feb...
> 
> Delaying my visa will mean PCC and MED, that I might get some more time to bring my family in, before my job search ends.....
> 
> I guess most might have thought of this.. Please suggest.



Hi ind2

Once you receive the invitation, you MUST apply for visa within 60 days (that's when your invitation expires). So once you receive the invite you don't have much of a choice but to apply for visa. 

If you upload PCC and meds even before you are allotted a CO, the maximum time that you may be able to save would be 2 to 3 weeks. 

so if you get an invitation by 12th may and you are planning for subclass 189/190, you can apply visa by 20 may, so that u ll get visa by august/sep. and most probably your last entry date to Aussie would be a year from your PCC issued date. So the trick would be to get PCC only after your CO is alloted (it will automatically make ur visa approval late)

Hope it helped !!!!!


----------



## radical

radical said:


> Looking at the trend, I have a strong feeling that people below in the list will probably be invited for 28th April round;:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
> ToAustralia2013-- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 01,2014
> Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014
> anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
> sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
> Preetbadwal-----261313(189)---------60------------March 13,2014
> bavakash----------261311(189)--------60 -----------Mar 19, 2014
> sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
> JohnKnight---------233312(189)---------60-----------March 23, 2014
> kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014


I was pretty close with my prediction lol


----------



## rockyrambo

kyoizanag said:


> sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
> kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
> ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
> HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
> ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
> Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
> Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
> pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
> radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 21,2014
> 
> New 2613 60 pointers queue. This queue is for 2613 60s only. 65 or above pointers could expect the invitation in the next round. I removed the different occupations. As 2613 is on a different queue to other occupations', so what's happening to 2613 is irrelevant to other occupations. And good luck to all the 2613s. Hope you all would receive the invitation in the next round!


Hey buddy, do you mean the last person to get the invite for 261311 at 60 points applied on April 17th? So, are they giving invites like within 2 weeks? I applied on 28th april..How soon could I expect an invite? (given this throughput)?


----------



## muralirangana

shivas said:


> Updated ICT BA & SA(2611) list
> ......
> MURALI (2611)..........OCT 19TH ......60 POINTS
> Chandana (2611)-----27 Nov 2013-------65 pts
> Kiran (2611)-----------3 dec 2013-------65 pts
> shenlishidao(2611)----20 Dec 2013----65 pts
> Niel(2611)--------------21 Dec 2013----65 pts
> Pappu(2611)-----------26 Dec 2013 ---- 65 pts
> Oorvs(2611)------------07 Jan 2014------65pts
> Shiva(2611)-------------17feb2014------65 pts
> Raghav(2611)----------21Feb2014...........65 pts
> Sonica(2611)------------28 feb 2014........ 65 pts
> JeDiKnight(2611)--------11Apr 2014.........65 pt
> Chuminh(2611)----------11/Jan/2014----60 pts


----------



## Donavan

Accountants please check out new trend I started.


----------



## radical

Guys,

Could anyone point me to a link/thread for information on post EOI invite for 189?

I just want to acquaint myself with required documents, various forms needed to be filled out etc. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## huzefa85

radical said:


> Guys,
> 
> Could anyone point me to a link/thread for information on post EOI invite for 189?
> 
> I just want to acquaint myself with required documents, various forms needed to be filled out etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


See this thread, it has all the discussions for 189-190 visa applications


----------



## ind2

radical said:


> Guys,
> 
> Could anyone point me to a link/thread for information on post EOI invite for 189?
> 
> I just want to acquaint myself with required documents, various forms needed to be filled out etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


here you go sir....

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7201-eoi-submitted-club-1239.html#post3497385


----------



## radical

PreetBadwal said:


> Hi ind2,
> 
> Thanks to God , I got my invitaion in this round .
> 
> I hope everyone would get theirs.


Congratulations Preet


----------



## radical

ind2 said:


> here you go sir....
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7201-eoi-submitted-club-1239.html#post3497385


Thanks Ind2 and Huzefa85. Love this forum. Information and assistance is always available 24/7.


----------



## ind2

radical said:


> Thanks Ind2 and Huzefa85. Love this forum. Information and assistance is always available 24/7.


Help will be always given at this forum to those who ask for it.
---Dumbledore (Harry Potter)


----------



## radical

ind2 said:


> Help will be always given at this forum to those who ask for it.
> ---Dumbledore (Harry Potter)


True that:thumb:


----------



## lv1982

Hey Guys,

I know the documents we submit for ACS assessment have to notarized since ACS specifically asks for this.

While submitting documents for Visa 189, do we need to notarize all of them also, does the process specifically ask for this?

Thanks


----------



## ind2

lv1982 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I know the documents we submit for ACS assessment have to notarized since ACS specifically asks for this.
> 
> While submitting documents for Visa 189, do we need to notarize all of them also, does the process specifically ask for this?
> 
> Thanks


I have not submitted, but someone on the forum said, that if you are putting a colored scan then no need to notarize the documents, but if you are putting a black and white scan than a notary is must.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

ind2 said:


> I have not submitted, but someone on the forum said, that if you are putting a colored scan then no need to notarize the documents, but if you are putting a black and white scan than a notary is must.


Yes that's correct. For Visa Application Stage, Colored scans of original documents are accepted.


----------



## radical

lv1982 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I know the documents we submit for ACS assessment have to notarized since ACS specifically asks for this.
> 
> While submitting documents for Visa 189, do we need to notarize all of them also, does the process specifically ask for this?
> 
> Thanks


I am no expert but in my experience, here in Aus it is a must to certify documents colour/BW scanned. I don't know if it holds true for the VISA application as I haven't done that but logically, thinking no one would accept any documents uncertified. I would strongly recommend to get them notarised.


----------



## radical

rohit1_sharma said:


> Yes that's correct. For Visa Application Stage, Colored scans of original documents are accepted.


Interesting! For ACS they didn't accept any documents which are not certified.


----------



## huzefa85

ind2 said:


> Help will be always given at this forum to those who ask for it.
> ---Dumbledore (Harry Potter)


Hahahaha .. well said


----------



## tyjupi

radical said:


> Interesting! For ACS they didn't accept any documents which are not certified.


I am still not sure about this. May be it is safer to get all docs certified unless there is some official instructions on that.


----------



## radical

tyjupi said:


> I am still not sure about this. May be it is safer to get all docs certified unless there is some official instructions on that.


I would do that to be on the safer side. CERTIFY every goddamn document


----------



## radical

Guys,

Could anyone please let me know how long does it take to get an ack from DIBP after lodging 189? (Ack for application recieved)

Thanks


----------



## piyush1132003

Hey Seniors,

Can anyone give me rough time how much time ACS takes these days for accessment ?


----------



## Mohammedbali

Hi, 

I have some questions regarding immigration to Australia and wonder if you can support me. 

1-I have submitted an EOI on April, 07, 2014 (60 points, mechanical engineer, ielts 6.5 each, experience 8 years, visa 189)So, when can I receive the invitation letter noting that 1st round (April, 14) already passed and today is the 2nd round for April? 

2- If I get invitation letter and submit visa application; knowing that my wife is pregnant and expected to deliver on Oct, 15 2014. Can the case officer proceed with her visa with partial health check WITHOUT X RAY TEST. And if not, can he proceed with my visa alone and for them after delivery? 

3- If number of independent mentioned in my EOI 2 members, and then become 3 after getting invitation letter. Can I add my new baby before visa granted?


----------



## mainak

rohit1_sharma said:


> Yes that's correct. For Visa Application Stage, Colored scans of original documents are accepted.


Hi Rohit

One query reg. PCC

If I visit PSK without appointment, by what time shall I go? In addition, is this visit entertained at both Lalbagh and Saiarcade centres?

TIA


----------



## maq_qatar

radical said:


> Guys,
> 
> Could anyone please let me know how long does it take to get an ack from DIBP after lodging 189? (Ack for application recieved)
> 
> Thanks


I received within 15 min.


----------



## joyshibu

Hi a

Anybody can please reply .

What are the chances of getting an invite in the forthcoming rounds with below scenario

189-261313-60 pts-Submitted on 29/04/2014.


----------



## sevnik0202

joyshibu said:


> Hi a
> 
> Anybody can please reply .
> 
> What are the chances of getting an invite in the forthcoming rounds with below scenario
> 
> 189-261313-60 pts-Submitted on 29/04/2014.


Most probably you will get it on 12th May. If thats not the case then you will definitely get it on the last monday of May 2014.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## rohit1_sharma

mainak said:


> Hi Rohit
> 
> One query reg. PCC
> 
> If I visit PSK without appointment, by what time shall I go? In addition, is this visit entertained at both Lalbagh and Saiarcade centres?
> 
> TIA


Hi,

Visit PSK between 9 am - 11am. Better be there at 9 am. No appointments are needed at PSK. I went to Sai Arcade and it worked out fine, I am sure Lal Bagh will also be the same. Whichever is closer to your place.

If the address on Passport is same as the current address, there is ahigh possibility that you might get it the same day, else a police enquiry will be setup which is also quite simple process and in Bangalore atleast I got all done within 1 week including Police Verification.


----------



## anish13

rohit1_sharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Visit PSK between 9 am - 11am. Better be there at 9 am. No appointments are needed at PSK. I went to Sai Arcade and it worked out fine, I am sure Lal Bagh will also be the same. Whichever is closer to your place.
> 
> If the address on Passport is same as the current address, there is ahigh possibility that you might get it the same day, else a police enquiry will be setup which is also quite simple process and in Bangalore atleast I got all done within 1 week including Police Verification.


Hi Rohit,

I am also from bangalore. I have got an invite this 28th and i have applied for a tatkal passport renewal(expiring and address change) on the 7th of may. and a PCC appointment on the 19th of May. Does it make sense for me to do a PCC on the 19th May since i am thinking that a tatkal renewal will warrant a PCC anyway?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

anish13 said:


> Hi Rohit, I am also from bangalore. I have got an invite this 28th and i have applied for a tatkal passport renewal(expiring and address change) on the 7th of may. and a PCC appointment on the 19th of May. Does it make sense for me to do a PCC on the 19th May since i am thinking that a tatkal renewal will warrant a PCC anyway?


Hi,

PCC doesn't require any Appointment and PCC letter is a mandatory document so it will be needed, no matter u had police verifaction for new passport or not. Once you get the new
Passport, you can actually walk into the PSK between 9-11 am even on the next day. As you will have passport with current address and a new passport issued less than 1 year so you should get the PCC the same day.

Main thing is that you should have ideally paid the Visa fee and carry the Visa application and the invite along with the print of the webpage where it shows Document Checklist and PCC requirement is mentioned under it for you Visa Category. The officers at PSK will ask for it.

All the best!


----------



## anish13

rohit1_sharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> PCC doesn't require any Appointment and PCC letter is a mandatory document so it will be needed, no matter u had police verifaction for new passport or not. Once you get the new
> Passport, you can actually walk into the PSK between 9-11 am even on the next day. As you will have passport with current address and a new passport issued less than 1 year so you should get the PCC the same day.
> 
> Main thing is that you should have ideally paid the Visa fee and carry the Visa application and the invite along with the print of the webpage where it shows Document Checklist and PCC requirement is mentioned under it for you Visa Category. The officers at PSK will ask for it.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks Rohit. Will remember your advise and yes i do have ll the documents and planning to pay the visa fees once i get the new passport after 7th may... 

And last but not the least.. all the best for your CO allocation. I am following your posts and see that you are eagerly waiting for your CO allocation. I hope you get it soon..


----------



## emerald89

It usually takes 10-12 weeks. I did receive mine around 11 weeks 



piyush1132003 said:


> Hey Seniors,
> 
> Can anyone give me rough time how much time ACS takes these days for accessment ?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

anish13 said:


> Thanks Rohit. Will remember your advise and yes i do have ll the documents and planning to pay the visa fees once i get the new passport after 7th may...
> 
> And last but not the least.. all the best for your CO allocation. I am following your posts and see that you are eagerly waiting for your CO allocation. I hope you get it soon..


Thamks a lot mate!


----------



## tyjupi

Hi all,

I have have submitted my visa application and made the payment. Any idea how long will I need to wait till the CO allocated?

My second question is my son has been treated for latence TB last year, he has been completed the treatment and discharged. He did not have TB, but one of his teacher had TB and the whole school has to be treated by taking medcine. No scar, he lung is always clear on all Xray before and after the treatment. Anyone has this experience how this affected the visa application?

Thank you very much.


----------



## rockyrambo

sevnik0202 said:


> Most probably you will get it on 12th May. If thats not the case then you will definitely get it on the last monday of May 2014.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Would you say the same for 

189-261311-60 pts-Submitted on 28/04/2014 as well? 
Like, should i expect an invitation definitely (given the current scenario) by at the most last Monday of May 2014?

If that's the case and I understand that we're given 60 days to file an application, can we delay things till the 59th day or something? Actually, I am in Singapore these days and my mom is in India (I am including her in the application), so need time to work things out..Is that possible?

Thanks


----------



## sevnik0202

rockyrambo said:


> Would you say the same for
> 
> 189-261311-60 pts-Submitted on 28/04/2014 as well?
> Like, should i expect an invitation definitely (given the current scenario) by at the most last Monday of May 2014?
> 
> If that's the case and I understand that we're given 60 days to file an application, can we delay things till the 59th day or something? Actually, I am in Singapore these days and my mom is in India (I am including her in the application), so need time to work things out..Is that possible?
> 
> Thanks


They are almost clearing backlogs of 45 to 50 days and since the last invite for this round was till 21st March. It is highly likely that you will get an invite on 12th May and definitely on the the last monday of may.

Yes you can delay the application by 59 days. But it is hidhly likely that if ou get an invite on 12 th May you will have to apply on or before 11 th July and it is notadvisable to wait till july as the rules might change and you might fall under new set of rules.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## emerald89

I am just wondering for including your mother who is living apart in your application as it is clearly stated as below that the person must be living with you in the house together for at least 12 months and resident of the household. Does it apply to parents as well? I am interested because I am also residing in Singapore but my parents are in another country although I support them financially. Would like to know how I can include them in my application. 


"To be considered a dependent relative you must prove they:

have no other relative able to care for them in their own country
are not currently married, engaged or in a de facto relationship
usually are a resident in your household
depend on you for financial support for their basic needs and you have supported them for a substantial period
depend on you more than any other person or source.

Acceptable forms of proof include:

a certified copy of their birth certificate and proof of their relationship to you
proof that the relative lives in your household
proof that your relative has been dependent on you for at least the last 12 months.
if your relative is divorced, legally separated or widowed, you must provide certified copies of supporting evidence, such as:
the document of legal divorce
the document of legal separation
the death certificate of the deceased partner.
"




rockyrambo said:


> Would you say the same for
> 
> 189-261311-60 pts-Submitted on 28/04/2014 as well?
> Like, should i expect an invitation definitely (given the current scenario) by at the most last Monday of May 2014?
> 
> If that's the case and I understand that we're given 60 days to file an application, can we delay things till the 59th day or something? Actually, I am in Singapore these days and my mom is in India (I am including her in the application), so need time to work things out..Is that possible?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## rockyrambo

sevnik0202 said:


> They are almost clearing backlogs of 45 to 50 days and since the last invite for this round was till 21st March. It is highly likely that you will get an invite on 12th May and definitely on the the last monday of may.
> 
> Yes you can delay the application by 59 days. But it is hidhly likely that if ou get an invite on 12 th May you will have to apply on or before 11 th July and it is notadvisable to wait till july as the rules might change and you might fall under new set of rules.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Oh !! so you mean the new rules might affect me even if I am under the process of applying..!! I guess, the biggest dent could be the fee besides thousands of other reasons..Then I shall keep a target date before July.. Gosh !! I have my tickets booked for the second week of July to India.. Do you think my physical presence is mandatory in India to get the work items in the next steps done? Such as PCC, etc. Is it possible to stay in Singapore and apply before July?


----------



## rockyrambo

emerald89 said:


> I am just wondering for including your mother who is living apart in your application as it is clearly stated as below that the person must be living with you in the house together for at least 12 months and resident of the household. Does it apply to parents as well? I am interested because I am also residing in Singapore but my parents are in another country although I support them financially. Would like to know how I can include them in my application.
> 
> 
> "To be considered a dependent relative you must prove they:
> 
> have no other relative able to care for them in their own country
> are not currently married, engaged or in a de facto relationship
> usually are a resident in your household
> depend on you for financial support for their basic needs and you have supported them for a substantial period
> depend on you more than any other person or source.
> 
> Acceptable forms of proof include:
> 
> a certified copy of their birth certificate and proof of their relationship to you
> proof that the relative lives in your household
> proof that your relative has been dependent on you for at least the last 12 months.
> if your relative is divorced, legally separated or widowed, you must provide certified copies of supporting evidence, such as:
> the document of legal divorce
> the document of legal separation
> the death certificate of the deceased partner.
> "


Hey buddy,

Well, I didn't read the 12 month condition of staying in the same household. Well, even if parents are not living with you but you're supporting their stay, let's say, through paying the rent for their housing, then it should be fine.. 
In my case, I have a single mom (my father passed away when I was in the 11th grade). I have an elder sister but she has been married for the past 15 years. The most important documents that I might need would be:
1. Death certificate of my father
2. Proof of address that my mother has been staying with me
3. Financial dependency proofs - e.g. proving that she has not been employed or is not getting any pension from her job, etc. 

I am yet to figure it out how to do it, however, need to expedite things..I advise you to search "Yet another grant story" and go to this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-dependent-mother-visa-189-application.html


----------



## gkvithia

Just received invite for 190 EOI today


----------



## sevnik0202

rockyrambo said:


> Oh !! so you mean the new rules might affect me even if I am under the process of applying..!! I guess, the biggest dent could be the fee besides thousands of other reasons..Then I shall keep a target date before July.. Gosh !! I have my tickets booked for the second week of July to India.. Do you think my physical presence is mandatory in India to get the work items in the next steps done? Such as PCC, etc. Is it possible to stay in Singapore and apply before July?


You have to be physically present in India for PCC.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Just Got the Golden Mail, Got a Direct Grant. Myself, wife and son few minutes back.

Hurraayyyyyyyyy! Thanks everyone and wish all others for a grant soon!


----------



## sevnik0202

rohit1_sharma said:


> Just Got the Golden Mail, Got a Direct Grant. Myself, wife and son few minutes back.
> 
> Hurraayyyyyyyyy! Thanks everyone and wish all others for a grant soon!



Congrats mate...


----------



## samy25

dear All,
I have submitted EOI with 60 points for ICT BA. On 14th April report the cut-offs for ICT BA was 70 points and EOI with 70 points was picked on 4th April. 

my questions is what about people having EOI 60 points? will they not get any invitation for 189? or still there are chances?


----------



## kelappan

samy25 said:


> dear All,
> I have submitted EOI with 60 points for ICT BA. On 14th April report the cut-offs for ICT BA was 70 points and EOI with 70 points was picked on 4th April.
> 
> my questions is what about people having EOI 60 points? will they not get any invitation for 189? or still there are chances?


The visa cut off points are introduced to give invitation to the best among the lot who have applied for invitation. So if the cut off is 70 and ur point is 60, then you have chance if all the 70 & 65 pointers are given invitations, and still if invitation quota remains. you will likely get your invitation.


----------



## koleth

mainak said:


> Hi Rohit
> 
> One query reg. PCC
> 
> If I visit PSK without appointment, by what time shall I go? In addition, is this visit entertained at both Lalbagh and Saiarcade centres?
> 
> TIA


They prefer morning between 9-11am, but they do accept after that too, i visited sai arcade on monday and i was there at 1PM and they accepted it.


----------



## koleth

anish13 said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> I am also from bangalore. I have got an invite this 28th and i have applied for a tatkal passport renewal(expiring and address change) on the 7th of may. and a PCC appointment on the 19th of May. Does it make sense for me to do a PCC on the 19th May since i am thinking that a tatkal renewal will warrant a PCC anyway?


When i took the appointment for PCC through online i got the date as 28th May, but i went to Sai Arcade on 28th Apr and told them its for PCC they allowed me inside and i submitted all my doc, and now its in process.


----------



## kelappan

rohit1_sharma said:


> Just Got the Golden Mail, Got a Direct Grant. Myself, wife and son few minutes back.
> 
> Hurraayyyyyyyyy! Thanks everyone and wish all others for a grant soon!


congrats rohit............


----------



## samy25

kelappan said:


> The visa cut off points are introduced to give invitation to the best among the lot who have applied for invitation. So if the cut off is 70 and ur point is 60, then you have chance if all the 70 & 65 pointers are given invitations, and still if invitation quota remains. you will likely get your invitation.


if all the quota finished with 65 points. will they consider these 60 in next year?


----------



## kelappan

samy25 said:


> if all the quota finished with 65 points. will they consider these 60 in next year?


you must understand that the point system is not set on an annual basis. it totally depends on the rate of in flow of application and average points of applicants. The cut off may change to 65 or 60 for next round, we can not predict it. And there are applications submitted everyday from around the globe, so do you think 65 or 70 pointers will cease up any day !!!!!


----------



## Australia2012

Dear all,

I lodged my visa today and got the acknowledgement letter from DIBP...
I just want to ask when will I get the bridging visa for 189?
I am already in bridging visa for 485.....so do I need to withdraw my 485 since I already lodged 189??
Waiting for the response....
Thank you very much....


----------



## pan_bishnoi

rohit1_sharma said:


> Just Got the Golden Mail, Got a Direct Grant. Myself, wife and son few minutes back.
> 
> Hurraayyyyyyyyy! Thanks everyone and wish all others for a grant soon!


Congrats Rohit


----------



## rohit1_sharma

pan_bishnoi said:


> Congrats Rohit


Thanks a lot!


----------



## maq_qatar

rohit1_sharma said:


> Just Got the Golden Mail, Got a Direct Grant. Myself, wife and son few minutes back.
> 
> Hurraayyyyyyyyy! Thanks everyone and wish all others for a grant soon!


Many congra8s to you rohit

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

tyjupi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have have submitted my visa application and made the payment. Any idea how long will I need to wait till the CO allocated?
> 
> My second question is my son has been treated for latence TB last year, he has been completed the treatment and discharged. He did not have TB, but one of his teacher had TB and the whole school has to be treated by taking medcine. No scar, he lung is always clear on all Xray before and after the treatment. Anyone has this experience how this affected the visa application?
> 
> Thank you very much.


Visit below forum for medical queries

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/104286-merged-medicals-questions.html

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## rohit1_sharma

maq_qatar said:


> Many congra8s to you rohit
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks mate!


----------



## mainak

WC2015inOZ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> While lodging my visa, on one form I was asked if I have any dependent not migrating to oz and not travelling with me. I selected Yes and added my parents name in it. It has not charged me for the same but on the other hand on page where I have to upload all the documents its giving me option to upload pcc and medical for my parents too and I am wondering now if they will not be travelling with me and nor they are going to get visa then why I have to go for pcc and medical for them. Any guidance on this would be a great help for me.


This is a very well known rule. You are new here hence you are asking this. Get this point clear - whoever you mention in that form - whether they are migrating or not - Medicals and PCC are mandatory. The rule is there to enforce that everybody in the family fit the bill for Aus req. Why? Because in the other case it opens doors for fraud. There may be instances like someone in the family had some disease or some police record - now if you are granted PR without their documents - then once you are at Aus you can sponsor them to go there and that sponsoring visa has much loose regulation than normal PR. To counter all these, DIBP has mandated that everybody in the family must pass all the check, regardless whether they are coming to Aus with you or not!


----------



## zameer.ise

rohit1_sharma said:


> Just Got the Golden Mail, Got a Direct Grant. Myself, wife and son few minutes back.
> 
> Hurraayyyyyyyyy! Thanks everyone and wish all others for a grant soon!



My Congrats to your entire family and All the Best for your new life @ Oz..


----------



## sevnik0202

mainak said:


> This is a very well known rule. You are new here hence you are asking this. Get this point clear - whoever you mention in that form - whether they are migrating or not - Medicals and PCC are mandatory. The rule is there to enforce that everybody in the family fit the bill for Aus req. Why? Because in the other case it opens doors for fraud. There may be instances like someone in the family had some disease or some police record - now if you are granted PR without their documents - then once you are at Aus you can sponsor them to go there and that sponsoring visa has much loose regulation than normal PR. To counter all these, DIBP has mandated that everybody in the family must pass all the check, regardless whether they are coming to Aus with you or not!


Is this applicable only for dependent family members? My father is Ex-serviceman and gets pension. Secondly; if my parents are not dependent on me will it be possible for me tovinvite them to Australia may be on a tourist visa or something like that as they are not inclined towards making a permanent move. Your inputs will be greatly appreciated.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## mainak

sevnik0202 said:


> Is this applicable only for dependent family members? My father is Ex-serviceman and gets pension. Secondly; if my parents are not dependent on me will it be possible for me tovinvite them to Australia may be on a tourist visa or something like that as they are not inclined towards making a permanent move. Your inputs will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Yeah that would be doable - my cousin lives there and he does the same way for for my uncle/aunt...

PCC & Med would become mandatory when there are dependent family members declared (regardless migrating or not)


----------



## anish13

rohit1_sharma said:


> Just Got the Golden Mail, Got a Direct Grant. Myself, wife and son few minutes back.
> 
> Hurraayyyyyyyyy! Thanks everyone and wish all others for a grant soon!


congrats dude.. just yesterday i wished you all the best for your grant.. guess i deserve a treat..


----------



## sk2014

anish13 said:


> congrats dude.. just yesterday i wished you all the best for your grant.. guess i deserve a treat..


Anish, can you please update your signature.


----------



## Australia2012

Australia2012 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I lodged my visa today and got the acknowledgement letter from DIBP...
> I just want to ask when will I get the bridging visa for 189?
> I am already in bridging visa for 485.....so do I need to withdraw my 485 since I already lodged 189??
> Waiting for the response....
> Thank you very much....


Can someone please answer my question...Thanx.....


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats Rohit!
What is a direct grant? You just uploaded your documents and got the grant confirmation without a CO?


----------



## kyoizanag

mainak said:


> This is a very well known rule. You are new here hence you are asking this. Get this point clear - whoever you mention in that form - whether they are migrating or not - Medicals and PCC are mandatory. The rule is there to enforce that everybody in the family fit the bill for Aus req. Why? Because in the other case it opens doors for fraud. There may be instances like someone in the family had some disease or some police record - now if you are granted PR without their documents - then once you are at Aus you can sponsor them to go there and that sponsoring visa has much loose regulation than normal PR. To counter all these, DIBP has mandated that everybody in the family must pass all the check, regardless whether they are coming to Aus with you or not!


Hi, on Form 80, I put my parents' details in. And they aren't migrating with me NOR are dependent. Moreover, I have not partner/wife/children. Do I have to get Meds/PCC for my parents?


----------



## pyramid

kyoizanag said:


> Hi, on Form 80, I put my parents' details in. And they aren't migrating with me NOR are dependent. Moreover, I have not partner/wife/children. Do I have to get Meds/PCC for my parents?


Get this point clear - whoever you mention in that form - whether they are migrating or not - Medicals and PCC are mandatory. The rule is there to enforce that everybody in the family fit the bill for Aus req.


----------



## kyoizanag

pyramid said:


> Get this point clear - whoever you mention in that form - whether they are migrating or not - Medicals and PCC are mandatory. The rule is there to enforce that everybody in the family fit the bill for Aus req.


Thanks. But that's a bit strange. I don't think it applies to independent parents. I am on 485 and there are forum members used their 485 Meds/PCC for their PR and didn't mention a single thing regarding to their parents Meds/PCC. Additional Meds/PCC require more time and cost and it is another process, so I am sure it would be mentioned had it been needed.

I might sponsor my parents a tourist visa at a later stage. I am not sure they have to obtain the PCC for them but as for every temporary visa I applied in Australia, I had to do Meds, though the Meds requirements are different to PR's, so I think Meds applies to all the temporary/permanent visas. If they need to move permanently, of course, they need the Meds/PCC at that stage, but why now? Meds/PCC expire in one year, it makes no sense.

The other thing is what does everybody fits the bill for Aus mean? What if not the applicant but one of his family members who isn't migrating at all (Some candidate has a huge family - imagine he plus parents plus wife/partner plus how many children?) but has AIDS/Cancer/TB, does it mean the applicant cannot migrate because of it?

Anyway, I will call DIBP to find out.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

kyoizanag said:


> Hi, on Form 80, I put my parents' details in. And they aren't migrating with me NOR are dependent. Moreover, I have not partner/wife/children. Do I have to get Meds/PCC for my parents?


YOU ARE NOT SUPPOSED TO PROVIDE MEDS AND PCC FOR SOMEONE WHO IS NOT MIGRATING.
SO IF YOUR PARENTD AINT COMING, WHY WOULD THEY GIVE MEDS.
Best of luck my friend for the grant!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Australia2012 said:


> Can someone please answer my question...Thanx.....


There is no bridging visa for 189. Only after the grant visa can be used.
I suggest you query with dibp relating to withdrawal of other bridging visa

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

kyoizanag said:


> Thanks. But that's a bit strange. I don't think it applies to independent parents. I am on 485 and there are forum members used their 485 Meds/PCC for their PR and didn't mention a single thing regarding to their parents Meds/PCC. Additional Meds/PCC require more time and cost and it is another process, so I am sure it would be mentioned had it been needed.
> 
> I might sponsor my parents a tourist visa at a later stage. I am not sure they have to obtain the PCC for them but as for every temporary visa I applied in Australia, I had to do Meds, though the Meds requirements are different to PR's, so I think Meds applies to all the temporary/permanent visas. If they need to move permanently, of course, they need the Meds/PCC at that stage, but why now? Meds/PCC expire in one year, it makes no sense.
> 
> The other thing is what does everybody fits the bill for Aus mean? What if not the applicant but one of his family members who isn't migrating at all (Some candidate has a huge family - imagine he plus parents plus wife/partner plus how many children?) but has AIDS/Cancer/TB, does it mean the applicant cannot migrate because of it?
> 
> Anyway, I will call DIBP to find out.


Please do let us know what dibp says.
I feel it is not required but many guys are saying it is reqd.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## kyoizanag

Nishant Dundas said:


> There is no bridging visa for 189. Only after the grant visa can be used.
> I suggest you query with dibp relating to withdrawal of other bridging visa
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


I think there is Bridget Visa for ONSHORE applicants when they receive the invitation or lodge the visa application. Not sure about the OFFSHORE applicants.


----------



## kyoizanag

Nishant Dundas said:


> Please do let us know what dibp says.
> I feel it is not required but many guys are saying it is reqd.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi, I have not called but I don't think I need to.

I found this: 

"Important: The above health examinations will also need to be completed by any non-migrating dependents, that is any members of your family unit who do not intend to migrate and are not included in your visa application, in case they decide to migrate in the future."

https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/health-exam.htm

So if you have any non-migrating dependents, you should have their Meds/PCC done. In my case they are non-dependents. Anyway, it is not a big issue, if the CO wants it, he will ask for it, then you just go ahead and do it.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

kyoizanag said:


> Hi, I have not called but I don't think I need to.
> 
> I found this:
> 
> "Important: The above health examinations will also need to be completed by any non-migrating dependents, that is any members of your family unit who do not intend to migrate and are not included in your visa application, in case they decide to migrate in the future."
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/health-exam.htm
> 
> So if you have any non-migrating dependents, you should have their Meds/PCC done. In my case they are non-dependents.


Hey thanks for clarification,
So in this case, it means that if we lodge any dependants but not migrating dibp feels they might in future so we have to get meds and PCC.
But if non Dependant then nothing is required.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## rockyrambo

*EOI question*

Hi ,

The starting page at my EOI says this

"The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points".. My status is "submitted"..

Does this mean, that my EOI has been submitted successfully? I was wondering why would they say 'able to be completed'..? Does it mean, that it is able to be completed until the invite? 

P.S. Just posted this in anxiety to make sure my EOI has been successfully submitted..


----------



## ashish1137

WC2015inOZ said:


> Thanks for the detailed explanation.


Hi Mainak,

this is a very good explanation. Cant be better indeed.  However I still have a question, how would you like a candidate to proceed in such case:

1. Add dependent details but not add their meds an dpcc?
2. Don't give any dependent details at all, who are not migrating with you.

Regards


----------



## ashish1137

rockyrambo said:


> Hi ,
> 
> The starting page at my EOI says this
> 
> "The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points".. My status is "submitted"..
> 
> Does this mean, that my EOI has been submitted successfully? I was wondering why would they say 'able to be completed'..? Does it mean, that it is able to be completed until the invite?
> 
> P.S. Just posted this in anxiety to make sure my EOI has been successfully submitted..


I think the page which mentions points is the last page and you need to submit your EOI after that page.

Regards


----------



## rockyrambo

ashish1137 said:


> I think the page which mentions points is the last page and you need to submit your EOI after that page.
> 
> Regards


My status shows "Submitted" on the right hand side.. 
I am attaching a screen shot as well, please confirm whether the EOI has been submitted..


----------



## pyramid

Got news to share with you people...Got my VIC ss approval..next step is apply for VISA


----------



## ashish1137

rockyrambo said:


> My status shows "Submitted" on the right hand side..
> I am attaching a screen shot as well, please confirm whether the EOI has been submitted..


it is submitted, congratulations. 

Regards


----------



## ashish1137

Hi Friends,

I have a quick question:

I am expecting my invite in 12th May round. But my company is sending me to Pune this weekend.

1. Can I lodge my PCC in Pune?
2. Can someone guide me to the list of documents required for VISA purpose?

I want to be prepared beforehand. Request you to treat this as urgent.

Regards


----------



## rockyrambo

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a quick question:
> 
> I am expecting my invite in 12th May round. But my company is sending me to Pune this weekend.
> 
> 1. Can I lodge my PCC in Pune?
> 2. Can someone guide me to the list of documents required for VISA purpose?
> 
> I want to be prepared beforehand. Request you to treat this as urgent.
> 
> Regards


Please go to the passport seva kendra website - Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India
I think you should be able to apply for a PCC from Pune. Peruse the thread for PCC and see whether people faced some hurdles while applying for PCC from Pune..

Regarding docs, even I am researching - meds, PCC, frontloading of documents. The point that I came across is all the docs could/should be certified (like we did for ACS). I am not sure about colored scans yet. It is important to front load docs to save CO's time.. Even, I am expecting the invite and me being in Singapore is additionally tough !!


----------



## sas119

rohit1_sharma said:


> Thanks mate!


Heartiest congratulations Rohit to you and your family.. Wish you best luck for the new innings of your life )


----------



## radical

sas119 said:


> Heartiest congratulations Rohit to you and your family.. Wish you best luck for the new innings of your life )


Hey Sas, haven't you received your invitation for189?


----------



## sas119

radical said:


> Hey Sas, haven't you received your invitation for189?


I did radical on 28th April 2014. I did post that I got invited couple of days back.


----------



## ashish1137

rockyrambo said:


> Please go to the passport seva kendra website - Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India
> I think you should be able to apply for a PCC from Pune. Peruse the thread for PCC and see whether people faced some hurdles while applying for PCC from Pune..
> 
> Regarding docs, even I am researching - meds, PCC, frontloading of documents. The point that I came across is all the docs could/should be certified (like we did for ACS). I am not sure about colored scans yet. It is important to front load docs to save CO's time.. Even, I am expecting the invite and me being in Singapore is additionally tough !!


Already gone though that thread. 

Friends, can anyone please help with the complete list of documents. I request as traversing this thread is quite impossible looking at the number of posts. 

Regards


----------



## bethel_pune

Hello Everyone
I am a RN from India, registered in Australia and applied for Modified Assessment for 189 with ANMAC.
Had a query regarding Professional references once invited for 189.

Once Invited do you need to upload your reference again for CO to review or just the LOD from ANMAC should suffice??
As far as my understanding Skill assessment LOD will have my experience assessed has I have already submitted the required format while applying to ANMAC for gaining extra points for migration.
My problem is I have some how managed to get references from concerned managers as I have worked in 4 different hospitals back in India over the period of 4 years and and few of them seems to be too busy to right down a reference. I hope I wouldnt need the reference again for the purpose of CO reviews. Your reply will be greatly appreciated.
Thank you.\
Regards
Blessy


----------



## sk2014

ashish1137 said:


> Already gone though that thread.
> 
> Friends, can anyone please help with the complete list of documents. I request as traversing this thread is quite impossible looking at the number of posts.
> 
> Regards


You need your passport and photocopy of the passport. ( I also took photocopy of Aadhar and voter id card but it was not needed )

Apply in the same city as your permanent address on the passport, most of the times you would get the PCC on the same day itself.


----------



## rockyrambo

sk2014 said:


> You need your passport and photocopy of the passport. ( I also took photocopy of Aadhar and voter id card but it was not needed )
> 
> Apply in the same city as your permanent address on the passport, most of the times you would get the PCC on the same day itself.


Hey thanks for the reply SK,

Following Ashish's query, isn't the process like - firstly, one must visit the Passport Office and then they will refer the case for a police verification. Once, that is done, one needs to back to the Passport Office to collect it (personally)?? This process can take a week or so? I am yet to search for Delhi PCC process but perused the PCC thread and got an idea.. please advise..


----------



## lv1982

Hey Guys,

I read something about the Indian PCC, that it has to be addressed to the, Australian Commonwealth etc!!

Do we have to tell this to the guys at the, Passport Seva Kendra, or do we only need to mention that we need a PCC for Australia, and that is suffcient?

Would appreciate your answers regarding this.

Thanks


----------



## Australia2012

Nishant Dundas said:


> There is no bridging visa for 189. Only after the grant visa can be used.
> I suggest you query with dibp relating to withdrawal of other bridging visa
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


I got BVC today morning.....


----------



## kelappan

lv1982 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I read something about the Indian PCC, that it has to be addressed to the, Australian Commonwealth etc!!
> 
> Do we have to tell this to the guys at the, Passport Seva Kendra, or do we only need to mention that we need a PCC for Australia, and that is suffcient?
> 
> Would appreciate your answers regarding this.
> 
> Thanks


Just tell them that you need to have the PCC for Australia (while applying for the PCC appointment you can specify on the on line application). They will do the rest. No worries.....


----------



## kelappan

WC2015inOZ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please confirm me the mentioned question. I am worried about it as it might impact my visa grant.


As far as the primary applicant is healthy and fine......medicals are just cake walk !!!!!


----------



## Santhosh.15

lv1982 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I read something about the Indian PCC, that it has to be addressed to the, Australian Commonwealth etc!!
> 
> Do we have to tell this to the guys at the, Passport Seva Kendra, or do we only need to mention that we need a PCC for Australia, and that is suffcient?
> 
> Would appreciate your answers regarding this.
> 
> Thanks


Hi

You only need to mention that you need for Auatralia. They will provide PCC addressing Common Wealth of Australia.

Not to worry and Good luck.

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## sk2014

rockyrambo said:


> Hey thanks for the reply SK,
> 
> Following Ashish's query, isn't the process like - firstly, one must visit the Passport Office and then they will refer the case for a police verification. Once, that is done, one needs to back to the Passport Office to collect it (personally)?? This process can take a week or so? I am yet to search for Delhi PCC process but perused the PCC thread and got an idea.. please advise..


Some people get the PCC in 3 hours on the same day while some people have to follow the long process where the police come to your house for the verification etc. 

How exactly does the passport office decide, nobody knows.

If you are lucky you will get it the same day, I got mine in 3 hours.

If the address on your passport is Delhi while you apply for PCC in Pune, they might go for the week long verification. I am just guessing here.


----------



## rockyrambo

sk2014 said:


> Some people get the PCC in 3 hours on the same day while some people have to follow the long process where the police come to your house for the verification etc.
> 
> How exactly does the passport office decide, nobody knows.
> 
> If you are lucky you will get it the same day, I got mine in 3 hours.
> 
> If the address on your passport is Delhi while you apply for PCC in Pune, they might go for the week long verification. I am just guessing here.


No, but I will fly back from Singapore to Delhi and apply in Delhi and get it done in Delhi itself..That won't take much time, is it?


----------



## pan_bishnoi

sk2014 said:


> Some people get the PCC in 3 hours on the same day while some people have to follow the long process where the police come to your house for the verification etc.
> 
> How exactly does the passport office decide, nobody knows.
> 
> If you are lucky you will get it the same day, I got mine in 3 hours.
> 
> If the address on your passport is Delhi while you apply for PCC in Pune, they might go for the week long verification. I am just guessing here.


Hi Rocky,

PCC depends on two things, date of passport issue and current address. If your passport has been issued recently(last 3 months) and you have given current address same as on passport they will give you PCC on same day. Where as if your passport is old or address is different form passport address, you will be required to complete police verification process. Which might vary from city to city. 

Myself and my wife visited PSK chandigarh on 29th april with passport copy(self attested and original passports) for PCC. They asked me(Also on request form) which courntry PCC is required and accordingly entered in PCC application. For me, as my passport was renewed 1 month back i got PCC same day(30 minutes wait). In case of my wife, her passort was issued 3 years back so it was referred for police verification. Police verification in Haryana gets completed in 1/2 weeks. Hope it helps!!!

Regards,
Pankaj


----------



## sandysehta

I made the payment through ICICI AUD Travel card today. I did not face any issues, just enabled the card for eComm for 24 hours at the site and made the payment. One thing to remember though, the surcharge that has recently been levied on cc payment is applicable to Travel card as well. So my advice would be to load the extra amount including surcharge.


----------



## ashish1137

sandysehta said:


> I made the payment through ICICI AUD Travel card today. I did not face any issues, just enabled the card for eComm for 24 hours at the site and made the payment. One thing to remember though, the surcharge that has recently been levied on cc payment is applicable to Travel card as well. So my advice would be to load the extra amount including surcharge.


But you will be paying the fees in AUD, so how can a surcharge be levied?

Regards


----------



## rockyrambo

pan_bishnoi said:


> Hi Rocky,
> 
> PCC depends on two things, date of passport issue and current address. If your passport has been issued recently(last 3 months) and you have given current address same as on passport they will give you PCC on same day. Where as if your passport is old or address is different form passport address, you will be required to complete police verification process. Which might vary from city to city.
> 
> Myself and my wife visited PSK chandigarh on 29th april with passport copy(self attested and original passports) for PCC. They asked me(Also on request form) which courntry PCC is required and accordingly entered in PCC application. For me, as my passport was renewed 1 month back i got PCC same day(30 minutes wait). In case of my wife, her passort was issued 3 years back so it was referred for police verification. Police verification in Haryana gets completed in 1/2 weeks. Hope it helps!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Pankaj


Pankaj - Did you get the PCC done even before you received the invite? (Is that possible to get it done?) In that case, I can send my mom to get her PCC done when I am currently overseas...That way, I can at least understand the procedure..Well, my passport is old so I will have to go through the verification process. But, since , I am overseas, I can't come once to apply and come again once to receive (as I believe, they don't hand it over to someone else on your behalf)...So I will have to check with them about the time that they will take..!! (I think , greasing their hands could do the job..!! )


----------



## pappu123

rockyrambo said:


> No, but I will fly back from Singapore to Delhi and apply in Delhi and get it done in Delhi itself..That won't take much time, is it?


Hi Rocky, 

Why you need to go to Delhi for the PCC. You should apply in Indian Embassy in singapore. It may take 2/3 weeks for getting the PCC. This is the advantage for the guys working abroad. No appointment is required and it is hasslefree.


----------



## rockyrambo

pappu123 said:


> Hi Rocky,
> 
> Why you need to go to Delhi for the PCC. You should apply in Indian Embassy in singapore. It may take 2/3 weeks for getting the PCC. This is the advantage for the guys working abroad. No appointment is required and it is hasslefree.


Hey Pappu123,

is that the case? Gosh !! I didn't know that..Should I go to the PSK website to look at the procedure? Would you mind sharing some more details on that?


----------



## pappu123

rockyrambo said:


> Hey Pappu123,
> 
> is that the case? Gosh !! I didn't know that..Should I go to the PSK website to look at the procedure? Would you mind sharing some more details on that?


Please call the Indian High comm tomorrow and get it from there. You don't have to go to India. In India it takes longer time but in Singapore it will take max of 3-4 weeks time.
I am quite sure you will get it within 2 weeks time but max is 4 weeks.


----------



## rockyrambo

pappu123 said:


> Please call the Indian High comm tomorrow and get it from there. You don't have to go to India. In India it takes longer time but in Singapore it will take max of 3-4 weeks time.
> I am quite sure you will get it within 2 weeks time but max is 4 weeks.


These are the links:
Welcome to High Commission of India in Singapore
Welcome to High Commission of India in Singapore

They need a requisition letter from the concerned embassy. Their fee is 35 SGD and processing time is 2-3 working days.. So should I wait for the CO to be assigned before I get this done? Or should I get it done as soon as I receive the invite (as you never know w/ these time commitments by Indian embassies)..Also, the CO will accept a PCC from Singapore, right? I mean, many Indians living overseas would've done it before, isn't it?

Also, what letter would serve as a requisition letter?


----------



## krishnakumar_07

pan_bishnoi said:


> Hi Rocky,
> 
> PCC depends on two things, date of passport issue and current address. If your passport has been issued recently(last 3 months) and you have given current address same as on passport they will give you PCC on same day. Where as if your passport is old or address is different form passport address, you will be required to complete police verification process. Which might vary from city to city.
> 
> Myself and my wife visited PSK chandigarh on 29th april with passport copy(self attested and original passports) for PCC. They asked me(Also on request form) which courntry PCC is required and accordingly entered in PCC application. For me, as my passport was renewed 1 month back i got PCC same day(30 minutes wait). In case of my wife, her passort was issued 3 years back so it was referred for police verification. Police verification in Haryana gets completed in 1/2 weeks. Hope it helps!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Pankaj



You dont require invitation to get the PCC? You can walk in to Passport office and have the PCC done for Australia?


----------



## Santhosh.15

krishnakumar_07 said:


> You dont require invitation to get the PCC? You can walk in to Passport office and have the PCC done for Australia?


Thats right. You do not need any invitation in India atleast i guess, atleast not in my case and i know quite a few as well.

You can book appointment online, Visit PSK and you need to mention that you need PCC for Australia. It will addressed to Common Wealth of Australia. 

Please feel free to shoot any questions you may have, everyone here will chip in as much as they can.

Good luck.

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## abhifirewall

Hi Guys,

How long is India PCC valid? I got it done in December 2013 and expecting to receive invite in May.


----------



## Santhosh.15

abhifirewall said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How long is India PCC valid? I got it done in December 2013 and expecting to receive invite in May.


Hi buddy

Regardless of issueing country validity, PCC is valid for One year for Australian Immigration purpose as per DIBP.

Please feel free to shoot any questions you may have.

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## abhifirewall

battulas78 said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> Regardless of issueing country validity, PCC is valid for One year for Australian Immigration purpose as per DIBP.
> 
> Please feel free to shoot any questions you may have.
> 
> Santhosh
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


Thanks Santhosh.
So if I get an invite this May and if everything is ok with my visa application and its granted how long will I have to enter Australia for stamping? 
Will it be 1 year from the day of grant or 1 year from the day of issue of PCC?


----------



## Santhosh.15

abhifirewall said:


> Thanks Santhosh.
> So if I get an invite this May and if everything is ok with my visa application and its granted how long will I have to enter Australia for stamping?
> Will it be 1 year from the day of grant or 1 year from the day of issue of PCC?


Your Initial Entry date is 1 year from PCC or Medical whichever is earlier. Most of us here opt for PCC and medicals beforehand CO allocation to expedite grant. However, if one is not in a hurry for, can wait upto CO allocation.

It is upto individual completely. You can decide depend on your situation which suits you best.

Please feel free to write if you have further queries.

Good luck.

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

rockyrambo said:


> These are the links:
> Welcome to High Commission of India in Singapore
> Welcome to High Commission of India in Singapore
> 
> They need a requisition letter from the concerned embassy. Their fee is 35 SGD and processing time is 2-3 working days.. So should I wait for the CO to be assigned before I get this done? Or should I get it done as soon as I receive the invite (as you never know w/ these time commitments by Indian embassies)..Also, the CO will accept a PCC from Singapore, right? I mean, many Indians living overseas would've done it before, isn't it?
> 
> Also, what letter would serve as a requisition letter?


Hi!!

You can't get PCC from singapore unless your co gives you a requisition letter.
Best is to get all things done other than PCC.
JTS the same case with me as am in Singapore.
PM me if you need more help in singapore.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## ashpandya

Hello All, 

I have applied for 489 family sponsored on Jan 2014. Its almost 12 weeks gone. I am eagerly waiting for EOI reply. 

I heard from one of Indian Agent is that 489 Family sponsored going to be closed in this July 2014. 
Does any one have any idea about this ? I hope this news will be wrong. 


And whats current waiting period for 489 EOI reply ?? Its already 12 weeks gone. How long do I have to wait? 

Please reply, 

Thanks 
Ash


----------



## rockyrambo

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi!!
> 
> You can't get PCC from singapore unless your co gives you a requisition letter.
> Best is to get all things done other than PCC.
> JTS the same case with me as am in Singapore.
> PM me if you need more help in singapore.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


PM-ed ...


----------



## smady41

battulas78 said:


> Your Initial Entry date is 1 year from PCC or Medical whichever is earlier. Most of us here opt for PCC and medicals beforehand CO allocation to expedite grant. However, if one is not in a hurry for, can wait upto CO allocation.
> 
> It is upto individual completely. You can decide depend on your situation which suits you best.
> 
> Please feel free to write if you have further queries.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Santhosh
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


Hi Santhosh,

Wrt PCC. I am now living in Malaysia for past four years. So should I get this PCC or equivalent certificate of good conduct from here as well apart from Indian PCC? I also lived in Netherlands for 15 months. 

What is my requirement?


----------



## Santhosh.15

smady41 said:


> Hi Santhosh,
> 
> Wrt PCC. I am now living in Malaysia for past four years. So should I get this PCC or equivalent certificate of good conduct from here as well apart from Indian PCC? I also lived in Netherlands for 15 months.
> 
> What is my requirement?


Hi Smady

Rule is you need PCC for any country where you have lived more than 12 months cumatively in the last 10 Years.

Hence, Yes, You need PCC for Malaysia and If your stay at Netherlands is in the last 10 years, must need from this beautiful country as well.

All the best buddy.

Santhosh

All the best

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## smady41

battulas78 said:


> Hi Smady
> 
> Rule is you need PCC for any country where you have lived more than 12 months cumatively in the last 10 Years.
> 
> Hence, Yes, You need PCC for Malaysia and If your stay at Netherlands is in the last 10 years, must need from this beautiful country as well.
> 
> All the best buddy.
> 
> Santhosh
> 
> All the best
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


Thabn


----------



## smady41

Thanks buddy. I have started with the process. Have applied for the certificate from Malaysia. Got the Netherlands form for the same but it needs CO sign. Indian PCC to be done from high commission here. 

Hope am on the right track


----------



## koleth

rockyrambo said:


> Please go to the passport seva kendra website - Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India
> I think you should be able to apply for a PCC from Pune. Peruse the thread for PCC and see whether people faced some hurdles while applying for PCC from Pune..
> 
> Regarding docs, even I am researching - meds, PCC, frontloading of documents. The point that I came across is all the docs could/should be certified (like we did for ACS). I am not sure about colored scans yet. It is important to front load docs to save CO's time.. Even, I am expecting the invite and me being in Singapore is additionally tough !!


Hi,
Here is the information one of our member in expat forum once posted for the document that required for DIAC application.

Here is the list of certified documents I uploaded after lodging my 190 visa application. Other than a State Nomination Invite, which is issued automatically on SkillSelect, the list of documents required should be identical.

1. Passport Biodata Page + Birth Certificate
2. IELTS Test Report Form
3. Skills Assessment Letter (VETASSESS)
4. Points Test Advice Letter (VETASSESS)
5. India PCC
6. Australia PCC (if you have lived in Australia for over 12 months)
7. University Degree Transcripts + Graduation Certificate
8. Employment Statement of Service/Reference Letter
9. Employment Payslip History (PAYG/Form16)

It is important to have "Statement of Service /Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment you have used to claim points for migration.

Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.

Based on my experience, the information you dig up from your past in order to fill up Form80 becomes useful elsewhere (Job/Citizenship/US Visa Applications).

In addition to the Passport Bio-data page and Marriage Certificate, your wife will also need to clear the English, Character (PCC) and Health requirement for entry into Australia. 

Regarding the English Language Requirement, an IELTS test is not required if your wife holds an award (being a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate) that required at least 2 years of full-time study or training; and all instruction (including instruction received in other courses for which the person was allowed credit) for that award was conducted in English.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 


Form 80 link: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf


----------



## koleth

battulas78 said:


> Thats right. You do not need any invitation in India atleast i guess, atleast not in my case and i know quite a few as well.
> 
> You can book appointment online, Visit PSK and you need to mention that you need PCC for Australia. It will addressed to Common Wealth of Australia.
> 
> Please feel free to shoot any questions you may have, everyone here will chip in as much as they can.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Santhosh
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


Adding to this about PCC:

From some passport office (Bangalore PSK) they will ask whether we have a request for PCC from the immigration team or do they have any checklist where it is mentioned PCC is required for immigration.

If you don't have the invitation from CO, you can take the print of this link: Character and Penal Clearance Requirements

where its mentioned as below:
Penal clearance requirements
In order for the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you may be asked to provide a penal clearance certificate. These certificates are also known as a police certificate in some countries.


----------



## pan_bishnoi

rockyrambo said:


> Pankaj - Did you get the PCC done even before you received the invite? (Is that possible to get it done?) In that case, I can send my mom to get her PCC done when I am currently overseas...That way, I can at least understand the procedure..Well, my passport is old so I will have to go through the verification process. But, since , I am overseas, I can't come once to apply and come again once to receive (as I believe, they don't hand it over to someone else on your behalf)...So I will have to check with them about the time that they will take..!! (I think , greasing their hands could do the job..!! )


Yes, you can get PCC before receiving the invite. They won't handover to some one else on your behalf. Also, as your passport is old so your case would require police verification. During police verification local police officials would visit your house so plan for 2-3 weeks trip to india to get PCC. Take appointment to your nearest PSK upfront before coming to india as someimes appointment also can cause delay.


Regards,
Pankaj


----------



## SunFlower48

How can I start a new thread? I have applied for Adelaide Sponsorship and I want to know what I should prepare now? What are the documents needed for lodging an application?


----------



## Santhosh.15

smady41 said:


> Thanks buddy. I have started with the process. Have applied for the certificate from Malaysia. Got the Netherlands form for the same but it needs CO sign. Indian PCC to be done from high commission here.
> 
> Hope am on the right track


Oh yes You are mate.

Good luck.

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## rockyrambo

pan_bishnoi said:


> Yes, you can get PCC before receiving the invite. They won't handover to some one else on your behalf. Also, as your passport is old so your case would require police verification. During police verification local police officials would visit your house so plan for 2-3 weeks trip to india to get PCC. Take appointment to your nearest PSK upfront before coming to india as someimes appointment also can cause delay.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Pankaj


I think I will have to apply for PCC overseas through the Indian High Commission in Singapore..It takes 2-3 working days here but needs a requisition letter beforehand. I am figuring out how to do that.


----------



## rockyrambo

koleth said:


> Hi,
> Here is the information one of our member in expat forum once posted for the document that required for DIAC application.
> 
> Here is the list of certified documents I uploaded after lodging my 190 visa application. Other than a State Nomination Invite, which is issued automatically on SkillSelect, the list of documents required should be identical.
> 
> 1. Passport Biodata Page + Birth Certificate
> 2. IELTS Test Report Form
> 3. Skills Assessment Letter (VETASSESS)
> 4. Points Test Advice Letter (VETASSESS)
> 5. India PCC
> 6. Australia PCC (if you have lived in Australia for over 12 months)
> 7. University Degree Transcripts + Graduation Certificate
> 8. Employment Statement of Service/Reference Letter
> 9. Employment Payslip History (PAYG/Form16)
> 
> It is important to have "Statement of Service /Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment you have used to claim points for migration.
> 
> Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.
> 
> Based on my experience, the information you dig up from your past in order to fill up Form80 becomes useful elsewhere (Job/Citizenship/US Visa Applications).
> 
> In addition to the Passport Bio-data page and Marriage Certificate, your wife will also need to clear the English, Character (PCC) and Health requirement for entry into Australia.
> 
> Regarding the English Language Requirement, an IELTS test is not required if your wife holds an award (being a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate) that required at least 2 years of full-time study or training; and all instruction (including instruction received in other courses for which the person was allowed credit) for that award was conducted in English.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> 
> Form 80 link: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf


That's indeed very helpful.. Actually, I am single but applying for my mom as a dependent. Do you have any list of the documents to prove mother's dependency? I am perusing the threads - adding mother, harbhar's thread - Yet another grant story..
some more questions - 
1. Also, am I supposed to take colored scans of each of these documents and get them notarized as well? 
2. If payslips are electronically generated, would they be sufficient?
3. When does the CO advise to go for the medical tests?
4. Is the mode of payment only through the credit card? 
5. I have used the price estimator and found that my fee is INR 3,22,000. Does this fee include some additional charges as I believe the sum of the primary applicant fee and one dependent should come out to be 2,90,000 something
6. Just in case, I don't recieve the grant, will I be returned my application fee?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest

Guys,

Need advice... I will be applying for my Wife's PCC from Mumbai. 

Now the situation is that - the address on Wife's passport is of her parent's house and the present address is different (our own house and located in same city). The house is on her name .

When i am applying for PCC - what should i select for Permanent Address and Present Address - Same (as it is in same city) or different?


----------



## rajesh_puchi

Dear sir /Madam,

I need a advice .While applying TRA my agent forget to add one of my experience . Now i want to include that experience while submitting EOI. Please advice me what is the procedure to add experience 


Thanks
Rajesh.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

cb2406 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need advice... I will be applying for my Wife's PCC from Mumbai.
> 
> Now the situation is that - the address on Wife's passport is of her parent's house and the present address is different (our own house and located in same city). The house is on her name .
> 
> When i am applying for PCC - what should i select for Permanent Address and Present Address - Same (as it is in same city) or different?


Does her passport have your name as spouse?
If it has then you can provide your docs and marriage certificate and she can get her PCC.
If not then I think they will ask her to get a new passport and apply for PCC.
I suggest you visit the passport center and enquire directly, reason being that I have heard a lot that rules are varying even at passport center level, so best is you go there and clarify.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## tyjupi

Hi all

Do I miss out something here. After made the payment. Does it mean I have lodged my visa application.

I have upload the documents, do I need to do anything else. I saw a sumbit application button below.


----------



## maq_qatar

Nishant Dundas said:


> Does her passport have your name as spouse?
> If it has then you can provide your docs and marriage certificate and she can get her PCC.
> If not then I think they will ask her to get a new passport and apply for PCC.
> I suggest you visit the passport center and enquire directly, reason being that I have heard a lot that rules are varying even at passport center level, so best is you go there and clarify.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


For applying wife PCC does they require husband passport copy??
If husband & wife apply individually??


----------



## K_c

*Australian study requirement*

Hi frens,

First post! Sorry if wrong area!
I completed nursing in 2 years in 2009 but studied only 12 units and rest were given exemption.
My coe was for 2 years after exemptions! Now does that meet the requirement? I also studied diploma after that as i couldnot get ielts 7 to apply PR! It was 104 weeks course can i use that if the bachelors degree cannot be counted?

Appreciate your help! Thanks!


----------



## arunan

*Notarized date*

I had got most of the documents like Form 16 , pay slips etc notarized when applying for ACS in the month of Jan 2014. Can I use the same for applying the visa or should the date and sign from Notary needs to be the recent one?
Will the pay slips of 2 months for each company suffice or would need to upload all ?
Please suggest.

Thanks,


----------



## Nishant Dundas

maq_qatar said:


> For applying wife PCC does they require husband passport copy??
> If husband & wife apply individually??


If she states your name in her passport then it is required.
Also, if you apply individually then she will have to give proof of her old address. I mean she has to show documents to say that she stays at the address mentioned in her passport.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

arunan said:


> I had got most of the documents like Form 16 , pay slips etc notarized when applying for ACS in the month of Jan 2014. Can I use the same for applying the visa or should the date and sign from Notary needs to be the recent one?
> Will the pay slips of 2 months for each company suffice or would need to upload all ?
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks,


Yes that is okay. Thy need notarized copies, that's it. Alternatively even color copies are allowed.

Regarding payslips, best is to provide 1-2 for each year, and suggested is to provide the 1st and last payslip of each year, if your work exp is not very long.
Or else just a few slips can do.
The intention is to show that you have worked as much as you have claimed.
So think from that logic and give what is the best, rest you leave it on case officer. If they require more they will ask for it, but surely it will not be jeopardizing your application in anyway.
Best of luck

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## arunan

Nishant Dundas said:


> Yes that is okay. Thy need notarized copies, that's it. Alternatively even color copies are allowed.
> 
> Regarding payslips, best is to provide 1-2 for each year, and suggested is to provide the 1st and last payslip of each year, if your work exp is not very long.
> Or else just a few slips can do.
> The intention is to show that you have worked as much as you have claimed.
> So think from that logic and give what is the best, rest you leave it on case officer. If they require more they will ask for it, but surely it will not be jeopardizing your application in anyway.
> Best of luck
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks for the response.Form 16 do we need to submit for all years of work exp ? Or just for the ACS assessed years ? Along with Form 16 do we need to submit the saral acknowledgement too ? 
Please suggest.


----------



## radical

Hey All,

I was wondering about the potential new changes to PR rules after 1st July 2014. Now, will these changes effect the applicants who have already lodged their EOI?


----------



## mainak

radical said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I was wondering about the potential new changes to PR rules after 1st July 2014. Now, will these changes effect the applicants who have already lodged their EOI?


Yes for the EOI submitted club
But not the ones who have applied for Visa already


----------



## radical

mainak said:


> Yes for the EOI submitted club
> But not the ones who have applied for Visa already


Bummer!! 

Well the only thing I can do is hope and pray to get an invite before july.


----------



## sonica

Hi all
Does anyone have an idea that around what time is the SOL released. I know that the changes become effective from July 1 but I've heard that the list is out prior to that. Not sure when was it released in 2013. If anyone has any idea or did make a note of it last year then please share the information


----------



## Nishant Dundas

arunan said:


> Thanks for the response.Form 16 do we need to submit for all years of work exp ? Or just for the ACS assessed years ? Along with Form 16 do we need to submit the saral acknowledgement too ?
> Please suggest.


My friend, please first understand why docs are asked for.
They need you to prove your work exp.
So, first check how many years you have claimed.
Then think like a CO.
How would you make the CO satisfied that you have done what you have claimed.
So you would firstly give the assessment letter mentioning what and how much you have claimed.
Then the best would be to give company letters like appointment,relieving and work exp letters.
So you have prepared the base. Now you would have shown details in the above company letters, right!!
So go ahead and provide salary slips, to prove that the company letters are not fake but actual and they can trust your claims. For this you just give 2-3 slips a year claimed, maybe first and last month salary slips.
Now the CO might think if you might have made salary slips at home...so how to prove him wrong.??
So best would be to provide bank statements and tax documents to prove that the salary slip says the correct things. Now, CO would not be concerned how many transactions you did, so maybe just provide extracts of bank statements which show salary being credited.
Coming to tax docs, just provide the form16 or income tax return, where you can show the link between salary slip and the form16.

Hope the above clarifies most of your queries relating to work exp issues, as well as might help others in a similar phase.
Best of luck my friends!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## bravehart

*Granted *

After a long time...i got the mail yesterday ...189 Granted.
Thanks a lot to Saathiya and others from this forum who helped me in various phases of the application.


----------



## maq_qatar

bravehart said:


> After a long time...i got the mail yesterday ...189 Granted.
> Thanks a lot to Saathiya and others from this forum who helped me in various phases of the application.


Many congratulation to you mate

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## zameer.ise

bravehart said:


> After a long time...i got the mail yesterday ...189 Granted.
> Thanks a lot to Saathiya and others from this forum who helped me in various phases of the application.


:lalala: Congrats and all the best for your new life @ Australia


----------



## nagra007

Hello Buddies,
I have only 55 points so far.
Can i apply for EOI??

Please advise


----------



## rowell

nagra007 said:


> Hello Buddies,
> I have only 55 points so far.
> Can i apply for EOI??
> 
> Please advise


You can apply, however you will not get an invitation since your points is below the minimum of 60pts.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

nagra007 said:


> Hello Buddies,
> I have only 55 points so far.
> Can i apply for EOI??
> 
> Please advise


You will need to go for state sponsorship to get those missing 5points.
Check websites of all states in Australia if they are still giving out sponsorships for your occupation.
Once you select a state, apply to them as per their requirements and if luck favours you, they will sponsor you, giving you 5points.
Please understand that eoi is just a sort of application, and it is not Dependant on your points. I mean you could have only 30_points even then you can Poly but then to qualify for getting an invite for visa, you need to claim minimum 60points.
Hope this clarifies your doubts.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## r_saraj

bravehart said:


> After a long time...i got the mail yesterday ...189 Granted.
> Thanks a lot to Saathiya and others from this forum who helped me in various phases of the application.


Congrats mate...and all the best for your new life AT Australia


----------



## chuminh

nagra007 said:


> Hello Buddies,
> I have only 55 points so far.
> Can i apply for EOI??
> 
> Please advise


you are from Canada, why do you want to move to Australia? Oz is better? just curious


----------



## hiya_hanan

Dear all / senior people on the forum,

I have applied for 189 EOI in the month of march 3rd 2014. I have secured 60 points & applied through academic score ( L-6.0, R-6.0,W-7.0,L-7.5) I have two questions people.
1) How much time do you think I would get an invite to apply ?
2) Secondly, what are my chances of getting an invite as I have substantial 10 yrs of experience in IT industry ( 263111) ? and is a required skill set in australia ?

Thanks & Regards,
HIYA_HANAN


----------



## reddytelecom478

bravehart said:


> After a long time...i got the mail yesterday ...189 Granted.
> Thanks a lot to Saathiya and others from this forum who helped me in various phases of the application.


Congratulations mate;

All the best for future assignments , which you going to face in Oz.

BR///
Naga...


----------



## reddytelecom478

nagra007 said:


> Hello Buddies,
> I have only 55 points so far.
> Can i apply for EOI??
> 
> Please advise


Yep you can apply your EOI; however you will get the Invitation after you got the minimum required points for the perticular category;

If you want to apply , you need to mention your end date for your current employment should be blank , it will automatically counts your experience. 
In other aspects if you got enhanced (increased)your score, you can directly update in the existing EOI, that date should be considered the effective date like EOI created date.

Its not any making difference. If you have minimum point requirements you can go for EOI. Still you want you can for the EOI, nothing wrong in that.

BR//
Naga...


----------



## ashish1137

hiya_hanan said:


> Dear all / senior people on the forum,
> 
> I have applied for 189 EOI in the month of march 3rd 2014. I have secured 60 points & applied through academic score ( L-6.0, R-6.0,W-7.0,L-7.5) I have two questions people.
> 1) How much time do you think I would get an invite to apply ?
> 2) Secondly, what are my chances of getting an invite as I have substantial 10 yrs of experience in IT industry ( 263111) ? and is a required skill set in australia ?
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> HIYA_HANAN


Hi Hiya,

as per the current report from 14th March, the EOI Date of Effect was: 05/02/2014 1.36 pm, you might have to wait for current round results. Then make accordingly. You can go to skill select, click on reports and check stats for 2631 category.

Regards


----------



## ashish1137

Nishant Dundas said:


> My friend, please first understand why docs are asked for.
> They need you to prove your work exp.
> So, first check how many years you have claimed.
> Then think like a CO.
> How would you make the CO satisfied that you have done what you have claimed.
> So you would firstly give the assessment letter mentioning what and how much you have claimed.
> Then the best would be to give company letters like appointment,relieving and work exp letters.
> So you have prepared the base. Now you would have shown details in the above company letters, right!!
> So go ahead and provide salary slips, to prove that the company letters are not fake but actual and they can trust your claims. For this you just give 2-3 slips a year claimed, maybe first and last month salary slips.
> Now the CO might think if you might have made salary slips at home...so how to prove him wrong.??
> So best would be to provide bank statements and tax documents to prove that the salary slip says the correct things. Now, CO would not be concerned how many transactions you did, so maybe just provide extracts of bank statements which show salary being credited.
> Coming to tax docs, just provide the form16 or income tax return, where you can show the link between salary slip and the form16.
> 
> Hope the above clarifies most of your queries relating to work exp issues, as well as might help others in a similar phase.
> Best of luck my friends!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi Nishant,

That is a very detailed explained. Thank you so much for that. one more question, Do we need to get these documents attested or get 'certified to true copy' stamped?

Regards


----------



## ashish1137

Nishant Dundas said:


> If she states your name in her passport then it is required.
> Also, if you apply individually then she will have to give proof of her old address. I mean she has to show documents to say that she stays at the address mentioned in her passport.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi Nishant,

I have a question on PCC. I stay in chandigarh but the address has changed. Someone else is living at previous address.

For the new address, we do not have any documents as proof. That is on my mothers's name and she has all proofs.

Both of our passports, bear each others name and bears our old address. I am not sure how this would be dealt?

Can you guide?

Regards


----------



## fullerms

*EOI Report for 28 April round*

Hi all,

When will the report for the April 28 round be published?


----------



## ind_786

Hi All,

I have a question on Form 80 for dependent. Do we need to fill the employment history for dependent Application

Is it sufficient to submit the offer letter and relieving letter or Do we need to submit Form 16, payslips ,Bank statement etc. Since the dependent is not claiming any points.

What are the required documents to be uploaded for dependent form 80 application.

Please guide. Thanks...


----------



## sathiyaseelan

fullerms said:


> Hi all,
> 
> When will the report for the April 28 round be published?


generally it takes about 5-7 working days to get the results published on skill select. You may probably get to know them within upcoming Monday, i suppose.


----------



## samy25

how many ICT BA with 60 points in wait? is there any list created by seniors? plz let me know.


----------



## sonica

Hi
I started with the BA/SA List. Please add your details. 

Updated ICT BA & SA(2611) list

Chandana (2611)-----27 Nov 2013-------65 pts
Kiran (2611)-----------3 dec 2013-------65 pts
shenlishidao(2611)----20 Dec 2013----65 pts
Niel(2611)--------------21 Dec 2013----65 pts
Pappu(2611)-----------26 Dec 2013 ---- 65 pts
Oorvs(2611)------------07 Jan 2014------65pts
Shiva(2611)-------------17feb2014------65 pts
Raghav(2611)----------21Feb2014...........65 pts
Sonica(2611)------------28 feb 2014........ 65 pts
JeDiKnight(2611)--------11Apr 2014.........65 pt
Chuminh(2611)----------11/Jan/2014----60 pts


samy25 said:


> how many ICT BA with 60 points in wait? is there any list created by seniors? plz let me know.


----------



## samy25

sonica said:


> Hi
> I started with the BA/SA List. Please add your details.
> 
> Updated ICT BA & SA(2611) list
> 
> Chandana (2611)-----27 Nov 2013-------65 pts
> Kiran (2611)-----------3 dec 2013-------65 pts
> shenlishidao(2611)----20 Dec 2013----65 pts
> Niel(2611)--------------21 Dec 2013----65 pts
> Pappu(2611)-----------26 Dec 2013 ---- 65 pts
> Oorvs(2611)------------07 Jan 2014------65pts
> Shiva(2611)-------------17feb2014------65 pts
> Raghav(2611)----------21Feb2014...........65 pts
> Sonica(2611)------------28 feb 2014........ 65 pts
> JeDiKnight(2611)--------11Apr 2014.........65 pt
> Chuminh(2611)----------11/Jan/2014----60 pts


Samy25 (2611)-----------28Mar/2014----60 pts


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Nishant,
> 
> That is a very detailed explained. Thank you so much for that. one more question, Do we need to get these documents attested or get 'certified to true copy' stamped?
> 
> Regards


Hi, if I may answer this, 

If you are asking in context with post visa lodgement then get all your black and white docs certified as true. For multicolored (i.e. other than just B/W) docs no need for certification, just scan them in their original colors and upload. For multipage docs which do not have all pages in multicolor get ALL the pages certified. For example, my appointment letter from previous company has first page in multicolor and all the other pages in B/W, but I got all the pages certified.

If you are asking in context with submitting your docs to an Assessing Authority then get ALL your docs certified.


----------



## koleth

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Hiya,
> 
> as per the current report from 14th March, the EOI Date of Effect was: 05/02/2014 1.36 pm, you might have to wait for current round results. Then make accordingly. You can go to skill select, click on reports and check stats for 2631 category.
> 
> Regards


I think Hiya is mentioning about 263111 not 2331.

Hiya - i think 60 pointer applicant of march starting for 263111 already got invited. I have seen a applicant who applied on 4th march with 60 point got invites on 28th Apr.


----------



## sumy08

koleth said:


> I think Hiya is mentioning about 263111 not 2331.
> 
> Hiya - i think 60 pointer applicant of march starting for 263111 already got invited. I have seen a applicant who applied on 4th march with 60 point got invites on 28th Apr.


Yah.. even I remember someone with 60 points with EOI lodge date 19 march also got invited.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Nishant,
> 
> That is a very detailed explained. Thank you so much for that. one more question, Do we need to get these documents attested or get 'certified to true copy' stamped?
> 
> Regards


Color copies or notarized black&white copies,

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## chenai007

MaxTheWolf said:


> I am waiting for someone from another forum (same profile) for an update on their EOI status. Their DoE is 31 Mar'14. I'll keep you posted when I hear from them.


Could you tell me how can I look at the status of this guy who submitted EOI on 14/3/2014? I submitted just two days after him. So his status on 12/5/2014 will give me a good reference.
Thanks.


----------



## shivas

sonica said:


> Hi all
> Does anyone have an idea that around what time is the SOL released. I know that the changes become effective from July 1 but I've heard that the list is out prior to that. Not sure when was it released in 2013. If anyone has any idea or did make a note of it last year then please share the information


I read in a migration website that the the new SOL list is due to release in April or May. I think we can expect it this month and hope it won't drop a bomb!!!


----------



## rockyrambo

shivas said:


> I read in a migration website that the the new SOL list is due to release in April or May. I think we can expect it this month and hope it won't drop a bomb!!!


But won't it be effective from 1st July onwards? So, if one gets an invite and applies before 1st July, it has no implications?


----------



## cancerianlrules

shivas said:


> I read in a migration website that the the new SOL list is due to release in April or May. I think we can expect it this month and hope it won't drop a bomb!!!


Was the migration site reliable?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

rockyrambo said:


> But won't it be effective from 1st July onwards? So, if one gets an invite and applies before 1st July, it has no implications?


Yes.
If you receive invite before 30th june 2014, then any new rules applicable from 1st July are not applicable. They would be regulated as per current rules only.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## rockyrambo

Nishant Dundas said:


> Yes.
> If you receive invite before 30th june 2014, then any new rules applicable from 1st July are not applicable. They would be regulated as per current rules only.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Received and applied as well? or only received should suffice?


----------



## hiya_hanan

Thanks Ashish1137 & Koleth for the replies. But, my apologies that, I have applied my EOI on 03-April-2014 not on March 3rd. It was a typo error. Do you think, I should be waiting for another 15-30 days of time to get the invite ?

Thanks & Regards,
HIYA



koleth said:


> I think Hiya is mentioning about 263111 not 2331.
> 
> Hiya - i think 60 pointer applicant of march starting for 263111 already got invited. I have seen a applicant who applied on 4th march with 60 point got invites on 28th Apr.


----------



## hiya_hanan

Hi Ashish,

I am from hyderabad, & even I am giving my IELTS on 17 May this month to improve my score. Are you also from Hyderabad ?

Thanks & Regards,
HIYA



ashish1137 said:


> Hi Hiya,
> 
> as per the current report from 14th March, the EOI Date of Effect was: 05/02/2014 1.36 pm, you might have to wait for current round results. Then make accordingly. You can go to skill select, click on reports and check stats for 2631 category.
> 
> Regards


----------



## mainak

Nishant Dundas said:


> Yes.
> If you receive invite before 30th june 2014, then any new rules applicable from 1st July are not applicable. They would be regulated as per current rules only.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum





rockyrambo said:


> Received and applied as well? or only received should suffice?


I don't know correct answer, but my vote to rockyrambo...
Nishant - can you please locate any formal doc for this? I tried too man but couldn't find... this would be surely helpful - As next round is expected to clean the complete 2613 queue - then at least for those guys a correct answer here would be very beneficial


----------



## shivas

mainak said:


> I don't know correct answer, but my vote to rockyrambo...
> Nishant - can you please locate any formal doc for this? I tried too man but couldn't find... this would be surely helpful - As next round is expected to clean the complete 2613 queue - then at least for those guys a correct answer here would be very beneficial


I think having received an invitation should suffice. Consider this scenario, if a person received an invitation and cannot apply for visa because of the new rules, then he needs to re-give EOI for a different occupation in the new SOL list. This will be a huge problem for immigration as it needs to re-invite hundreds of applicants which came at a loss of invalid invitations.


----------



## rajesh_puchi

*Need your valuable advice*

Dear friends,


I got the invitation from skill select to apply for 190 visa .I have a few questions to get advice from you all.

1. While filling Form 80 . Me and my need to fill the individual form or single form enough to give the details .

2.Still my wife First name in the passport is her father name. Am i need to change it to my name before apply PR or her father name is ok to proceed.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

chenai007 said:


> Could you tell me how can I look at the status of this guy who submitted EOI on 14/3/2014? I submitted just two days after him. So his status on 12/5/2014 will give me a good reference.
> Thanks.


chenai

he is present on another website. and his DoE is 31 Mar'14. But there is one more applicant here whose DoE is 23 Mar'14. I'll check who he is.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

chenai007

contact Donavan

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/donavan.html



MaxTheWolf said:


> chenai
> 
> he is present on another website. and his DoE is 31 Mar'14. But there is one more applicant here whose DoE is 23 Mar'14. I'll check who he is.


----------



## rockyrambo

shivas said:


> I think having received an invitation should suffice. Consider this scenario, if a person received an invitation and cannot apply for visa because of the new rules, then he needs to re-give EOI for a different occupation in the new SOL list. This will be a huge problem for immigration as it needs to re-invite hundreds of applicants which came at a loss of invalid invitations.


You never know w/ these people..ACS deduction of 3 years from work experience? Capricious to say the least..!!

I think unless they come out stating categorically that the new SOL is applicable only for fresh invites, we'll have to assume invited and applied..!!


----------



## smady41

Hi Friends,

I got my ACS positive result letter today. Has got 7.2 years of skilled employment validity after reducing first two years of my work to meet the eligibility criteria.

Have submitted my EOI under 261313 with 60 points.

Fingers crossed for invite.

IELTS: 5th April-7.5 overall. ACS:11th Mar-6th May +ve, EOI-6th May: Invite:??


----------



## chenai007

MaxTheWolf said:


> chenai
> 
> he is present on another website. and his DoE is 31 Mar'14. But there is one more applicant here whose DoE is 23 Mar'14. I'll check who he is.


Many thanks...


----------



## gabhru

Halo everyone , I am new on this forum and want to discuss few things. The DOE for my EOI is 24/04/14 with 60 points for 221111, the reports are not up yet. 

Does any member got invitation in the last round ? , so that I can compare where I stand in regards to my EOI. Thanks in advance.


----------



## koleth

hiya_hanan said:


> Thanks Ashish1137 & Koleth for the replies. But, my apologies that, I have applied my EOI on 03-April-2014 not on March 3rd. It was a typo error. Do you think, I should be waiting for another 15-30 days of time to get the invite ?
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> HIYA


Hi Hiya,
First of all please update your signature.
Most probable yo will be receiving the invite on 12th May, all the best for the invite.


----------



## Donavan

No invite yet max wolf. 

EOI date 14th April not 31 march. 

Still waiting! Killing me. Hopefully 12 May will be good. I think there are like 3-4 accountants with 60 points right now.


----------



## chandana

Hi everyone, 

The SkillSelect report for 28th invitation round seems to be taking some time to release. 

Just keen to find out what the VDoE of the last invited candidate on 2611xx skill code and how many 70 pointers were invited. If there is any gap between 28th April and the last VDoE, it means that there are more 70 pointers than the two week invitation window.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Subclass 189 | Code: 261111 ICT BA | IELTS: 7 | EOI submission: 27/Nov/2013 | Point: 65 | Invitation: ? | CO allocation: ? | Grant: ?


----------



## Donavan

The wait director report is killing all of us. I assume all the bank holidays have delayed the release. 

Maybe by tomorrow, hope before Friday. 

Next EOI is Sunday correct? Monday in Australia but Sunday in South Africa.


----------



## Mattooose

Hi Guys
I am struggling to get a travel card from ICICI to pay my visa fee. They are insisting that I need to show the air ticket. Do you know any contact from ICICI in bangalore who can issue me the card ?

Thanks,
Mattooose


----------



## gabhru

Donavan said:


> No invite yet max wolf.
> 
> EOI date 14th April not 31 march.
> 
> Still waiting! Killing me. Hopefully 12 May will be good. I think there are like 3-4 accountants with 60 points right now.


I am in the waiting list too , the reports are taking too long to get published , atleast we can get an idea off that. I guess someone got invite with DOE as 23/03/14


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Mattooose said:


> Hi Guys
> I am struggling to get a travel card from ICICI to pay my visa fee. They are insisting that I need to show the air ticket. Do you know any contact from ICICI in bangalore who can issue me the card ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mattooose


Try some other bank as well, HDFC, AXIS, etc. Maybe they won't need it. Else try to go though a Travel Agent if none of the options work. Usually they have good links.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

gabhru said:


> Halo everyone , I am new on this forum and want to discuss few things. The DOE for my EOI is 24/04/14 with 60 points for 221111, the reports are not up yet.
> 
> Does any member got invitation in the last round ? , so that I can compare where I stand in regards to my EOI. Thanks in advance.


Hi

check my signature.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Mattooose said:


> Hi Guys
> I am struggling to get a travel card from ICICI to pay my visa fee. They are insisting that I need to show the air ticket. Do you know any contact from ICICI in bangalore who can issue me the card ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mattooose


hi

your best bet would be an RBI registered forex dealer. Banks are total hassle. If you were in New Delhi I would have certainly helped you.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

@Gabhru
@Donavan

please could you update your signatures..


----------



## gabhru

MaxTheWolf said:


> @Gabhru
> @Donavan
> 
> please could you update your signatures..


I tried , i guess don't have the rights to do so yet. I will check again.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

gabhru said:


> I tried , i guess don't have the rights to do so yet. I will check again.


After 5 posts I guess you will have rights to update your signature.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

gabhru said:


> I tried , i guess don't have the rights to do so yet. I will check again.


you mean you could not find where signatures can be edited and assumed you do not have rights to do that? or, you were really denied for sure?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

@Gabhru
@Donavan

You can check with Stu85. Stu85's profile is also 2211 subclass 185 with 60 points. Stu85's EOI is 25 Mar'14 awaiting invitation.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/stu85.html


----------



## Donavan

Thanks buddy! They seem a month or so behind! Wolf do you have your invite?


----------



## shivas

chandana said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> The SkillSelect report for 28th invitation round seems to be taking some time to release.
> 
> Just keen to find out what the VDoE of the last invited candidate on 2611xx skill code and how many 70 pointers were invited. If there is any gap between 28th April and the last VDoE, it means that there are more 70 pointers than the two week invitation window.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Subclass 189 | Code: 261111 ICT BA | IELTS: 7 | EOI submission: 27/Nov/2013 | Point: 65 | Invitation: ? | CO allocation: ? | Grant: ?


your analysis seems right..I hope there is as much less gap as possible to let us 65 pointers squeeze in.


----------



## ggupta002

I have one query for PCC:
My address on passport is different from my current address.
My wife's address on her passport is also different from her current address.
The Marriage certificate also includes the address that is their in our passport.
I have address proof of the current place where I am residing.
Will this be ok when we go for our PCC ? Pls suggest.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

ggupta002 said:


> I have one query for PCC:
> My address on passport is different from my current address.
> My wife's address on her passport is also different from her current address.
> The Marriage certificate also includes the address that is their in our passport.
> I have address proof of the current place where I am residing.
> Will this be ok when we go for our PCC ? Pls suggest.


Yes, All you need will be the Address proof as per the document checklist on the passport website.

Also the copy of Visa Application Fee Paid Receipt, Visa Application form with names of the applicants, Invite Letter. 

There is no need for appointment for PCC even if you get an appointment while paying online. You can walkin any weekday between 9am - 11am for PCC. A police verification will be done and the entire process should not take more than 2 weeks if police guys are active.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Donavan said:


> Thanks buddy! They seem a month or so behind! Wolf do you have your invite?


yes buddy, got invitation on 28th April'14, Lodged my visa 2 May'14.


----------



## ggupta002

rohit1_sharma said:


> Yes, All you need will be the Address proof as per the document checklist on the passport website.
> 
> Also the copy of Visa Application Fee Paid Receipt, Visa Application form with names of the applicants, Invite Letter.
> 
> There is no need for appointment for PCC even if you get an appointment while paying online. You can walkin any weekday between 9am - 11am for PCC. A police verification will be done and the entire process should not take more than 2 weeks if police guys are active.


Thanks Mate...do I need any proof for wife ?


----------



## Donavan

MaxTheWolf said:


> yes buddy, got invitation on 28th April'14, Lodged my visa 2 May'14.


How long did you wait?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Donavan said:


> How long did you wait?


Hi buddy

I got invited in the 3rd invitation round from my DoE.

All my details are in my signatures.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rohit1_sharma said:


> Yes, All you need will be the Address proof as per the document checklist on the passport website.
> 
> Also the copy of Visa Application Fee Paid Receipt, Visa Application form with names of the applicants, Invite Letter.
> 
> There is no need for appointment for PCC even if you get an appointment while paying online. You can walkin any weekday between 9am - 11am for PCC. A police verification will be done and the entire process should not take more than 2 weeks if police guys are active.


Hi Rohit

PCC takes two weeks after visit to the PSK? Even if your current address is the same as on your passport? Which city are you in?


----------



## anish13

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi Rohit
> 
> PCC takes two weeks after visit to the PSK? Even if your current address is the same as on your passport? Which city are you in?



i guess he meant 2 weeks if the current address is not the same. If it is the same, i guess you get it in a day.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

anish13 said:


> i guess he meant 2 weeks if the current address is not the same. If it is the same, i guess you get it in a day.


yes, it usually gets issued the same day. In my case my passport is 10 months old from the date of issue of my current passport and I live at the same address as mentioned on my passport.


----------



## hiya_hanan

Hello Koelth,

Thank you for the reply - I am keeping my fingers crossed for the invite. I have updated my signature as well. 

I am somehow curious about my current residence address & spouse name not included in my passport. Do you think I should be updating it ? or does it really matter ?

Thanks & Regards,

HIYA_HANAN



koleth said:


> Hi Hiya,
> First of all please update your signature.
> Most probable yo will be receiving the invite on 12th May, all the best for the invite.


----------



## joyshibu

SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 28 April 2014 Results

New skill select report


----------



## kyoizanag

I think I will get the invitation in the next round. From recent rounds, you can see that they are trying to issue as many as invitations as they can. Probably they want to clear up all the backlogs until the last round of this financial year, which further might indicate that there will be big changes in rules from 1 July.


----------



## smady41

joyshibu said:


> SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 28 April 2014 Results
> 
> New skill select report


Per this, for 2613 applicants, there are 913 more slots left for this year and the last invitation extended in this round was for someone applied on 22nd March 1:20 AM with point score of 60.

For 2611, point score is 70 and the last invite was for someone applied on 27th April 5:34 PM. So it seems there is quite a lot of 70 pointers in this category! Also to be noted is that this year's ceiling for this category is left for 90 more slots.


----------



## kyoizanag

smady41 said:


> Per this, for 2613 applicants, there are 913 more slots left for this year and the last invitation extended in this round was for someone applied on 22nd March 1:20 AM with point score of 60.
> 
> For 2611, point score is 70 and the last invite was for someone applied on 27th April 5:34 PM. So it seems there is quite a lot of 70 pointers in this category! Also to be noted is that this year's ceiling for this category is left for 90 more slots.


The only problem with 2611 is there is a low ceiling from the beginning, then the invitations got eaten up fast. As for last round, they merely issued 15 invitations (1287 - 1272 = 15). Of course you can only expect 70s could get it.

But from next round, there will be some invitations for 65s.
Among all the occupations, 2611 is the only category where 60s get stuck in.


----------



## gabhru

The reports for 28/04/14 round are finally up on the immigration's website. Cutoff for 60 points is 22/03/2014


----------



## gabhru

MaxTheWolf said:


> you mean you could not find where signatures can be edited and assumed you do not have rights to do that? or, you were really denied for sure?


I tried to add signature , but I think i have to make 5 posts before i can edit my signature. So I will check again.


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

sonica said:


> Hi
> I started with the BA/SA List. Please add your details.
> 
> Updated ICT BA & SA(2611) list
> 
> Chandana (2611)-----27 Nov 2013-------65 pts
> Kiran (2611)-----------3 dec 2013-------65 pts
> shenlishidao(2611)----20 Dec 2013----65 pts
> Niel(2611)--------------21 Dec 2013----65 pts
> Pappu(2611)-----------26 Dec 2013 ---- 65 pts
> Oorvs(2611)------------07 Jan 2014------65pts
> Shiva(2611)-------------17feb2014------65 pts
> Raghav(2611)----------21Feb2014...........65 pts
> Sonica(2611)------------28 feb 2014........ 65 pts
> JeDiKnight(2611)--------11Apr 2014.........65 pt
> Chuminh(2611)----------11/Jan/2014----60 pts



After seeing Apr-28th skillselect, in next upcoming invitation round for 2611xx hope this list get smaller & get going, what are your thoughts people?


----------



## radical

Kiran.Nazre said:


> After seeing Apr-28th skillselect, in next upcoming invitation round for 2611xx hope this list get smaller & get going, what are your thoughts people?


It's a very competitive group in terms of scores and on top of that occupation ceiling doesn't help at all. If it is possible at all, you guys should get your reassessment done with ACS(change the occupation) for a better a chance at getting an invite.

Anyway, good luck guys.


----------



## SunFlower48

Rizwan125 said:


> Replyyy


Would u please let me know where from u see the invitation round results?

Thanks


----------



## radical

SunFlower48 said:


> Would u please let me know where from u see the invitation round results?
> 
> Thanks


Here you go ;SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 28 April 2014 Results


----------



## rockyrambo

MaxTheWolf said:


> hi
> 
> your best bet would be an RBI registered forex dealer. Banks are total hassle. If you were in New Delhi I would have certainly helped you.


hi - can we not get two credit cards to pay the entire sum? I think one of my credit cards has a limit of 1.5 lakhs.. are there any other modes of payment as well?


----------



## pyramid

rockyrambo said:


> hi - can we not get two credit cards to pay the entire sum? I think one of my credit cards has a limit of 1.5 lakhs.. are there any other modes of payment as well?


I don't think you cay pay with two credit cards.


----------



## rockyrambo

smady41 said:


> Per this, for 2613 applicants, there are 913 more slots left for this year and the last invitation extended in this round was for someone applied on 22nd March 1:20 AM with point score of 60.
> 
> For 2611, point score is 70 and the last invite was for someone applied on 27th April 5:34 PM. So it seems there is quite a lot of 70 pointers in this category! Also to be noted is that this year's ceiling for this category is left for 90 more slots.


For 2613, isn't the ceiling value 4800? and there have been 3501 results to date? How come only 913 slots left?


----------



## Vasu G

rockyrambo said:


> For 2613, isn't the ceiling value 4800? and there have been 3501 results to date? How come only 913 slots left?


Dude !! 3501 is till April 14th round. For 28th April round ; new number is 3887. So it is 913.


----------



## rockyrambo

Vasu G said:


> Dude !! 3501 is till April 14th round. For 28th April round ; new number is 3887. So it is 913.


oh ok!! didn't see that..so, they invited 386 applications for 2613 in one round..I applied on 30th April 2014..I don't think i ll get it on 12th may but on 26th may...hence, two rounds equivalent to ~ 800 more applications..113 short of the quota..may be i have a chance then :fingers crossed:


----------



## rockyrambo

pyramid said:


> I don't think you cay pay with two credit cards.


oh, so it has to be with one single mode? is there a DD? and it is advisable to not to pay through DD because it will take time to reach, right?


----------



## Vasu G

rockyrambo said:


> oh ok!! didn't see that..so, they invited 386 applications for 2613 in one round..I applied on 30th April 2014..I don't think i ll get it on 12th may but on 26th may...hence, two rounds equivalent to ~ 800 more applications..113 short of the quota..may be i have a chance then :fingers crossed:


I think you will get it in next round itself. Because 28th april round cleared from 27th Jan to 22nd March. So, with this phase I think you will get your invite on 12th May.
All the best.


----------



## rockyrambo

Vasu G said:


> I think you will get it in next round itself. Because 28th april round cleared from 27th Jan to 22nd March. So, with this phase I think you will get your invite on 12th May.
> All the best.


Thanks buddy..!! please advise on the mode of payment as well..using two credit cards is not possible? is a bank cash deposit possible?


----------



## sevnik0202

Vasu G said:


> I think you will get it in next round itself. Because 28th april round cleared from 27th Jan to 22nd March. So, with this phase I think you will get your invite on 12th May.
> All the best.


I applied on 22 nd March too around 6 in the evening. Did not get an invite may be due to cut off time. Expecting to get it on 12 th May.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## sonica

Kiran.Nazre said:


> After seeing Apr-28th skillselect, in next upcoming invitation round for 2611xx hope this list get smaller & get going, what are your thoughts people?


Hope it does but seeing the trend chances are that will have 70 pointers accumulated in the last 2 weeks so there aren't v. Bright chances for 65 pointers. It might appear disappointing to us but logically they would hardly clear any backlog of 65 pointers... may be if lucky people who applied in 2013 can get invited but I hardly see any hope for the 2014 applicants. The best we can do is hope that the new sol brings some relief. All the best


----------



## vanitha.chandra

*Victoria SS awaiting reply...*

Hi All,

I have got my positive asssessment for 261111 (ICT business analyst) in Jan 2014. I completed my IELTS in Jan 2014 and have applied for victoria SS in april and received initial ack on 16th april 2014. The mail tells, they will take about 12 weeks . Any idea if we still have slots for ICT business anlayst for victoria for this year. 

Some one posted, they got the response through streamline way. What is this... Could someone throw some light on this. 

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## thearc

Guys, need some help. I have submitted my EOI recently. 

For further processing I have few doubts though - 
1. Planning to apply for State Sponsorship for Victoria, however my wife's score is 6+ in all bands (have got her skills assessed as well). Can i claim Victoria SS as well as Spouse Skill Points?

2. For PCC in India, what is it that Police Dept looks at? My rent agreement with current landlord expired a month back and we are not making a new one. Will that be an issue?

3. My wife's passport doesnt have my name. Is is required for us to go through the update procedure for same?

4. In my assessed experience, i have a 1 year duration for which i will not be able to furnish all the documents. Will it be ok if i mention that as not relevant and submit my EOI?

Please let me know. Thanks in advance.

Regards
archie


----------



## Vasu G

rockyrambo said:


> Thanks buddy..!! please advise on the mode of payment as well..using two credit cards is not possible? is a bank cash deposit possible?


We cannot do payment with 2 credit cards. I think you can get travel cards from ICICI/HDFC banks, check with them once. I don't have much information about payments. I am sure there is a thread in this forum, find it and get your answers, as I said there is a good chance of receiving invite in next round, so be prepared.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

thearc said:


> Guys, need some help. I have submitted my EOI recently.
> 
> For further processing I have few doubts though -
> 1. Planning to apply for State Sponsorship for Victoria, however my wife's score is 6+ in all bands (have got her skills assessed as well). Can i claim Victoria SS as well as Spouse Skill Points?
> 
> 2. For PCC in India, what is it that Police Dept looks at? My rent agreement with current landlord expired a month back and we are not making a new one. Will that be an issue?
> 
> 3. My wife's passport doesnt have my name. Is is required for us to go through the update procedure for same?
> 
> 4. In my assessed experience, i have a 1 year duration for which i will not be able to furnish all the documents. Will it be ok if i mention that as not relevant and submit my EOI?
> 
> Please let me know. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards
> archie


Hi Archie

Did not really get your point no.4

If it is 'Assessed Experience' then who did the assessment of your employment? Was it assessed as skilled or unskilled? What documents did you provide for this assessment? 

It is confusing that you call it 'Assessed Experience' but you do not have all the documents for it.


----------



## pyramid

thearc said:


> Guys, need some help. I have submitted my EOI recently.
> 
> For further processing I have few doubts though -
> 1. Planning to apply for State Sponsorship for Victoria, however my wife's score is 6+ in all bands (have got her skills assessed as well). Can i claim Victoria SS as well as Spouse Skill Points?
> 
> 2. For PCC in India, what is it that Police Dept looks at? My rent agreement with current landlord expired a month back and we are not making a new one. Will that be an issue?
> 
> 3. My wife's passport doesnt have my name. Is is required for us to go through the update procedure for same?
> 
> 4. In my assessed experience, i have a 1 year duration for which i will not be able to furnish all the documents. Will it be ok if i mention that as not relevant and submit my EOI?
> 
> Please let me know. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards
> archie


For # 3, i dont think you need to update her passport but get your marriage certificate in english, you'll need to to prove that she is your wife...We got my wife name changed in her passport after marriage but when i submitted EOI and Visa application, it asks for any previous name and they used her old name and not the new one.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rockyrambo said:


> hi - can we not get two credit cards to pay the entire sum? I think one of my credit cards has a limit of 1.5 lakhs.. are there any other modes of payment as well?


Hi

no you cannot pay with 2 credit cards. If you insist on paying with credit card, which is not advisable, then you need to call your bank and tell them your situation and you'll preload your card with all the money you'll need to pay to DIBP. If they agree they will increase your credit limit with a few lakhs for ONLY a few minutes or hours and they will do this while you are on the phone with them. Within that window you'll be able to make your payment. Although this procedure works fine but it is full of hassles and I highly recommend against it. Also, by CC mode you end up paying extra 17-20000 INR on conversion charges

If you are in Delhi you should not have any problem finding an RBI registered forex dealers in Karol Bagh, Connaught Place and Pahar Ganj. 

Ask any forex dealer for single currency AUD travel card. No multicurrency cards please as they are not accepted by DIBP. Axis Bank AUD Travel Card and ICICI AUD Travel Card work flawlessly.


----------



## thearc

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi Archie
> 
> Did not really get your point no.4
> 
> If it is 'Assessed Experience' then who did the assessment of your employment? Was it assessed as skilled or unskilled? What documents did you provide for this assessment?
> 
> It is confusing that you call it 'Assessed Experience' but you do not have all the documents for it.


Well my experience has been assessed as skilled by ACS but i hadn't filled my Income Tax returns for the period. Neither do i have proper documentation other than Salary Slips and Experience Letter. So, i don't want to land up in any trouble mentioned same as Skilled in EOI and not being able to produce such documents when asked for by CO.

So wanted to know if it will be fine if i don't incorporate the same in EOI as Skilled (even when it has been assessed as skilled).


----------



## rockyrambo

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi
> 
> no you cannot pay with 2 credit cards. If you insist on paying with credit card, which is not advisable, then you need to call your bank and tell them your situation and you'll preload your card with all the money you'll need to pay to DIBP. If they agree they will increase your credit limit with a few lakhs for ONLY a few minutes or hours and they will do this while you are on the phone with them. Within that window you'll be able to make your payment. Although this procedure works fine but it is full of hassles and I highly recommend against it. Also, by CC mode you end up paying extra 17-20000 INR on conversion charges
> 
> If you are in Delhi you should not have any problem finding an RBI registered forex dealers in Karol Bagh, Connaught Place and Pahar Ganj.
> 
> Ask any forex dealer for single currency AUD travel card. No multicurrency cards please as they are not accepted by DIBP. Axis Bank AUD Travel Card and ICICI AUD Travel Card work flawlessly.


That's a very detailed reply Max..Thanks a lot..!! My singapore credit card has a 10k SGD limit..So, just in case, i pay through that, I can make a lump sum payment through one credit card, right?


----------



## lv1982

Hey Guys,

Quick question, when filling in the information for Form 80, All the employment details and employment gaps etc, do they still need to be filled in from the period which has not been considered by the ACS.

As in ACS, has assessed everything Sep 2010 onwards, so for all the employment history and gaps etc before Sep 2010, I wouldn't need to mention them, correct?

I'm guessing not but could someone elaborate.


----------



## shivas

sonica said:


> Hope it does but seeing the trend chances are that will have 70 pointers accumulated in the last 2 weeks so there aren't v. Bright chances for 65 pointers. It might appear disappointing to us but logically they would hardly clear any backlog of 65 pointers... may be if lucky people who applied in 2013 can get invited but I hardly see any hope for the 2014 applicants. The best we can do is hope that the new sol brings some relief. All the best


You are right. If we assume there would be a minimum of 10-15 70pointers between every invitation round, then there would be no chances for us. 
I hope a majority of 70 pointers who got invited in last three rounds were actually 65 pointers who increased their points. This way there would be less 65 pointers ahead us.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

lv1982 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Quick question, when filling in the information for Form 80, All the employment details and employment gaps etc, do they still need to be filled in from the period which has not been considered by the ACS.
> 
> As in ACS, has assessed everything Sep 2010 onwards, so for all the employment history and gaps etc before Sep 2010, I wouldn't need to mention them, correct?
> 
> I'm guessing not but could someone elaborate.


I replied to your question in the other thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5551.html#post3901986


----------



## sonica

shivas said:


> You are right. If we assume there would be a minimum of 10-15 70pointers between every invitation round, then there would be no chances for us.
> I hope a majority of 70 pointers who got invited in last three rounds were actually 65 pointers who increased their points. This way there would be less 65 pointers ahead us.


Yes absolutely. Eagerly waiting for new Sol, and regretting why I had to fall in such a category wherethe cut off is still 70 (((


----------



## PreetBadwal

dear friends,

just a quick question. 

after lodging 189 Visa application , how long it takes to be visa granted? 

I have uploaded all the documents with PCC, AFP and medicals . 

thanks in advanced


----------



## rohit1_sharma

PreetBadwal said:


> dear friends,
> 
> just a quick question.
> 
> after lodging 189 Visa application , how long it takes to be visa granted?
> 
> I have uploaded all the documents with PCC, AFP and medicals .
> 
> thanks in advanced


It took me 6 weeks and looking at the trend, 6 weeks is general timeframe.

I also front loaded all docs and got a direct grant. As you seem to be an onshore applicant so it might be a bit faster for you.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rockyrambo said:


> That's a very detailed reply Max..Thanks a lot..!! My singapore credit card has a 10k SGD limit..So, just in case, i pay through that, I can make a lump sum payment through one credit card, right?


You are welcome.

Yes Rocky, you'll easily be able to pay for even 2 people as SGD 10,000 is roughly AUD 8,500. But I would be more concerned in case you did not have an SGD denominated savings a/c in Singapore and not have sufficient SGD in it. You'll have to convert SGD to AUD while paying DIBP and INR to SGD while paying your SGD based Credit Card. I wonder how things would really work out for you in the absence of an SGD based savings a/c in Singapore as again you could be stuck at paying in SGD to CC bank the same way as you are currently stuck at paying in AUD to DIBP.

Or am I supposing it wrong that you are not based in Singapore and that you are based in India? 

One off track question, are you Sylvester Stallone fan? I am.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

thearc said:


> Well my experience has been assessed as skilled by ACS but i hadn't filled my Income Tax returns for the period. Neither do i have proper documentation other than Salary Slips and Experience Letter. So, i don't want to land up in any trouble mentioned same as Skilled in EOI and not being able to produce such documents when asked for by CO.
> 
> So wanted to know if it will be fine if i don't incorporate the same in EOI as Skilled (even when it has been assessed as skilled).


If you can still get your points across the threshold of 55 or 60, depending on the choice of your subclass, I do not think there will be any problem choosing your skilled employment as unskilled (i.e. mentioning it as 'not relevant' in your EOI). But that is my opinion.


----------



## pappu123

28th April report is out. 

Occupation ID	Description	Points Score	Visa date of effect
2331	Chemical and Materials Engineers	60	08/03/2014 1.18 am
2334	Electronics Engineers	60	21/03/2014 2.07 pm
2339	Other Engineering Professionals	60	09/03/2014 10.39 pm
2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	70	25/04/2014 5.34 pm
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	22/03/2014 1.20 am
2633	Telecommunications Engineering Professionals	60	28/02/2014 7.40 pm


----------



## raj68

*Hai*

Today i got my IELTS results. L-8, S,W,R- 7.5. I am a training and development professional (got assessed from VETASSES on Feb 20). Unfortunately, ACT the lone state that had opening closed on Feb 24, and is reported to open on July 1. My agent says that NT has opening for my profession. But I am in a dilemma, whether to submit EOI for NT (Visa 190) or else wait for more states opening for my profession in 1 July. I am a bit anxious whether states will call for in 1 july….any body can throw some light on this... thanks


----------



## lv1982

raj68 said:


> Today i got my IELTS results. L-8, S,W,R- 7.5. I am a training and development professional (got assessed from VETASSES on Feb 20). Unfortunately, ACT the lone state that had opening closed on Feb 24, and is reported to open on July 1. My agent says that NT has opening for my profession. But I am in a dilemma, whether to submit EOI for NT (Visa 190) or else wait for more states opening for my profession in 1 July. I am a bit anxious whether states will call for in 1 july….any body can throw some light on this... thanks


Hey, 
Why not apply for subclass 189 instead of 190 then?


----------



## tirupoti

lv1982 said:


> Hey,
> Why not apply for subclass 189 instead of 190 then?


Hello... could you please tell me why you think 189 is better than 190? I am confused about whether to try for state sponsorship or not. I already have 60 points on my own. If I take state sponsorship, what are the disadvantage I have to face compared to 189 ?

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## pappu123

tirupoti said:


> Hello... could you please tell me why you think 189 is better than 190? I am confused about whether to try for state sponsorship or not. I already have 60 points on my own. If I take state sponsorship, what are the disadvantage I have to face compared to 189 ?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance


For 190 i.e. state sponsorship you need to work in that particular state for 2 years. But in case of 189 you can work any where in AU. So, file for 189 if seats are still available.


----------



## tirupoti

pappu123 said:


> 28th April report is out.
> 
> Occupation ID	Description	Points Score	Visa date of effect
> 2331	Chemical and Materials Engineers	60	08/03/2014 1.18 am
> 2334	Electronics Engineers	60	21/03/2014 2.07 pm
> 2339	Other Engineering Professionals	60	09/03/2014 10.39 pm
> 2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	70	25/04/2014 5.34 pm
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	22/03/2014 1.20 am
> 2633	Telecommunications Engineering Professionals	60	28/02/2014 7.40 pm


Hello... I have submitted my EOI on 27 April'14, 233411, 60 points. When I see the report in skill select website, it says,

"The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates."

When did I reach my point score? Is it the same day when I have lodged my EOI or some earlier date when I reached 60 points ( like my ielts date or the date when I fulfilled my 3 years of job experience)?


----------



## rowell

tirupoti said:


> Hello... I have submitted my EOI on 27 April'14, 233411, 60 points. When I see the report in skill select website, it says,
> 
> "The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates."
> 
> When did I reach my point score? Is it the same day when I have lodged my EOI or some earlier date when I reached 60 points ( like my ielts date or the date when I fulfilled my 3 years of job experience)?


It is on the same day you submitted your EOI.


----------



## rockyrambo

MaxTheWolf said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> Yes Rocky, you'll easily be able to pay for even 2 people as SGD 10,000 is roughly AUD 8,500. But I would be more concerned in case you did not have an SGD denominated savings a/c in Singapore and not have sufficient SGD in it. You'll have to convert SGD to AUD while paying DIBP and INR to SGD while paying your SGD based Credit Card. I wonder how things would really work out for you in the absence of an SGD based savings a/c in Singapore as again you could be stuck at paying in SGD to CC bank the same way as you are currently stuck at paying in AUD to DIBP.
> 
> Or am I supposing it wrong that you are not based in Singapore and that you are based in India?
> 
> One off track question, are you Sylvester Stallone fan? I am.


hey max !! yes, I am a sly fan ... who isn't? .. i can impersonate him as well.. ..
well, yes, i am currently in Singapore and have a Singapore bank account as I am working there.. so will pay through credit card.. thanks for the replies again


----------



## eva-aus1

Hi ..

What do you mean by front loading of docs..?When does CO come into picture?

Thanks ,
Kshema




rohit1_sharma said:


> It took me 6 weeks and looking at the trend, 6 weeks is general timeframe.
> 
> I also front loaded all docs and got a direct grant. As you seem to be an onshore applicant so it might be a bit faster for you.


----------



## rockyrambo

*URGENT query*

My work ex assessed by ACS wrote "After Aug 2008 is considered as ..... "..
I didn't include the month of Aug 2008 to file my EOI, however, now, ACS has replied to my query in the email that I can consider Aug 2008 as a part of my skilled employment.. Now, if i want to update my EOI by including Aug 2008 as a part of my skilled employment, would it change anything? as in, would it mean that I am re-submitting my EOI with a new date and time stamp field?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rockyrambo said:


> My work ex assessed by ACS wrote "After Aug 2008 is considered as ..... "..
> I didn't include the month of Aug 2008 to file my EOI, however, now, ACS has replied to my query in the email that I can consider Aug 2008 as a part of my skilled employment.. Now, if i want to update my EOI by including Aug 2008 as a part of my skilled employment, would it change anything? as in, would it mean that I am re-submitting my EOI with a new date and time stamp field?


Hi Mr.Sly! 

First of all, will your points change from 55 to 60, or 60 to 65, or 65 to 70 if you change your start of skilled employment to 'From Aug 2008' instead of 'From Sep 2008'? If not then why fix something that is not broken? Your assessment letter already mentions 'After Aug 2008' so no problem WHATSOEVER if you are submitting the start date as 'Sep 2008'. Secondly, if there will indeed be any change in your points it will be incremental, i.e. the points will only increase, not decrease.

Advantage of having higher points always trumps the advantage of having an earlier DoE.

So IF your points are to increase after the change you are wanting to make then do it wholeheartedly even if it changes your DoE. As higher points will give you better chance of getting an invitation rather than an earlier DoE. Otherwise, just leave it as Sep 2008, no problem at all.

Max


----------



## Vasu G

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi Mr.Sly!
> 
> First of all, will your points change from 55 to 60, or 60 to 65, or 65 to 70 if you change your start of skilled employment to 'From Aug 2008' instead of 'From Sep 2008'? If not then why fix something that is not broken? Your assessment letter already mentions 'After Aug 2008' so no problem WHATSOEVER if you are submitting the start date as 'Sep 2008'. Secondly, if there will indeed be any change in your points it will be incremental, i.e. the points will only increase, not decrease.
> 
> Advantage of having higher points always trumps the advantage of having an earlier DoE.
> 
> So IF your points are to increase after the change you are wanting to make then do it wholeheartedly even if it changes your DoE. As higher points will give you better chance of getting an invitation rather than an earlier DoE. Otherwise, just leave it as Sep 2008, no problem at all.
> 
> Max


Hey Max,

I am in a similar situation. 

As per my ACS result, my employment after April 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level. If I include April 2011, I will complete 3 years in the first week of June 2014 (I have a break of 2 months in the middle). If I start counting my exp from May 2011, then I have to wait till July 2014. What do you suggest ?


----------



## Expat2013

*Query On EOI Experience*

Hi,

I need help from all of you to clarify an important query.

I had done ACS accessment last year and my accessed experience is 6.5 Yrs.
My ACS letter *doesn't have* "Skilled After" clause.
It was last year, April 2013.

Now my experience is 7.5 yrs, I am still with the same employer.

My query: While submitting EOI, for current company, what should be the End Date ?
1. End date in ACS letter, it will consider 6.5 yrs experience
OR
2. I need to leave End Date blank so that my all experience, 7.5 yrs will be considered.


The reason behind asking is, in case DIAC reduces my experience by 2 Yrs from 6.5 yrs, I will lose 5 points and my score will become 60 points.
If DIAC reduces 2 years from 7.5 yrs, then my score would be unchanged as I would still be in 5-8 year bucket.

As per the Skillselect website, visa would be denied if point score accessed by CO is found less than the score during EOI.

Please help. Need to log EOI.

Thanks.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Vasu G said:


> Hey Max,
> 
> I am in a similar situation.
> 
> As per my ACS result, my employment after April 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level. If I include April 2011, I will complete 3 years in the first week of June 2014 (I have a break of 2 months in the middle). If I start counting my exp from May 2011, then I have to wait till July 2014. What do you suggest ?


Hi Vasu

A very simple solution to your problem. 

First of all, even if you change your date of start of skilled employment to 'April 2011' today (I assume you have mentioned it as May 2011 currently) your points will not change before June 2014. So do not make the change today to your already submitted EOI and wait till June 2014. You might get an invitation basis this claim itself. You have already submitted an EOI, right?

Until June 2014 you can not take the advantage of higher points score than others, because you'll not get 5 points of skilled employment untill you have completed 3 years of skilled employment. So, you are only left with the advantage of submitting your EOI earlier than others. So currently May 2011 is equally good for you as is April 2011.

Important thing for you to do before your 3 yrs of skilled employment completes in June 2014 is, get a confirmation email from your Assessing Authority that you can include April 2011 in Skilled Experience. The day you 3 years of SE complete AND along with that you have confirmation email from AA, change your date to April 2011.

Max


----------



## rockyrambo

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi Vasu
> 
> A very simple solution to your problem.
> 
> First of all, even if you change your date of start of skilled employment to 'April 2011' today (I assume you have mentioned it as May 2011 currently) your points will not change before June 2014. So do not make the change today to your already submitted EOI and wait till June 2014. You might get an invitation basis this claim itself. You have already submitted an EOI, right?
> 
> Until June 2014 you can not take the advantage of higher points score than others, because you'll not get 5 points of skilled employment untill you have completed 3 years of skilled employment. So, you are only left with the advantage of submitting your EOI earlier than others. So currently May 2011 is equally good for you as is April 2011.
> 
> Important thing for you to do before your 3 yrs of skilled employment completes in June 2014 is, get a confirmation email from your Assessing Authority that you can include April 2011 in Skilled Experience. The day you 3 years of SE complete AND along with that you have confirmation email from AA, change your date to April 2011.
> 
> Max


@Vasu and Max - I got this confirmation from ACS that in my case "After Aug 2008" should include Aug 2008..
@MAx - my points aren't changing, however, if I will include Aug 2008 then I am getting assessed for 3 years else for 1 month less than 3 years..Now, since, I worked in the same company for 4-5 months after that, I am getting 3 full years otherwise as well.. DIAC will ask for the incremental period proofs which will be salary slips,etc etc.. So it wouldn't matter in terms of points but do you think if any such information is updated, it will lead to a change in the Date of EOI? which means you'll be pushed backwards in the queue?


----------



## paawee

Hi all.

I've been a regular reader here but a newly registered member.Posts in this forum are very helpful for information for people like me who's on the process of applying for 189 visa (hopefully). I am a 2633 Telecommunications Engineer Professional as assessed by EEA and submitted my EOI last March 17. I have 60 points at the moment and was just granted my graduate visa today (with IELTS of 7 and haven't taken my professional year program). As what I understand, as per April 28 invitation round, they were already inviting applicants with 60 points until 28th of February '14. Do you reckon I already have the chance to get invited in the next May 12 or 26th rounds? Just wondering about my status.

Thank you.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rockyrambo said:


> @Vasu and Max - I got this confirmation from ACS that in my case "After Aug 2008" should include Aug 2008..
> @MAx - my points aren't changing, however, if I will include Aug 2008 then I am getting assessed for 3 years else for 1 month less than 3 years..Now, since, I worked in the same company for 4-5 months after that, I am getting 3 full years otherwise as well.. DIAC will ask for the incremental period proofs which will be salary slips,etc etc.. So it wouldn't matter in terms of points but do you think if any such information is updated, it will lead to a change in the Date of EOI? which means you'll be pushed backwards in the queue?


In my opinion, if points do not change DoE does not change either.


----------



## rockyrambo

MaxTheWolf said:


> In my opinion, if points do not change DoE does not change either.


hmm.. let me confirm before doing anything like that..


----------



## radical

paawee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I've been a regular reader here but a newly registered member.Posts in this forum are very helpful for information for people like me who's on the process of applying for 189 visa (hopefully). I am a 2633 Telecommunications Engineer Professional as assessed by EEA and submitted my EOI last March 17. I have 60 points at the moment and was just granted my graduate visa today (with IELTS of 7 and haven't taken my professional year program). As what I understand, as per April 28 invitation round, they were already inviting applicants with 60 points until 28th of February '14. Do you reckon I already have the chance to get invited in the next May 12 or 26th rounds? Just wondering about my status.
> 
> Thank you.


Hey peewee, looking at the trend and occupation ceiling numbers you are very likely to get an invite in 12th may round itself.

Good luck with your application. 

Cheers


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rockyrambo said:


> @Vasu and Max - I got this confirmation from ACS that in my case "After Aug 2008" should include Aug 2008..
> @MAx - my points aren't changing, however, if I will include Aug 2008 then I am getting assessed for 3 years else for 1 month less than 3 years..Now, since, I worked in the same company for 4-5 months after that, I am getting 3 full years otherwise as well.. DIAC will ask for the incremental period proofs which will be salary slips,etc etc.. So it wouldn't matter in terms of points but do you think if any such information is updated, it will lead to a change in the Date of EOI? which means you'll be pushed backwards in the queue?


Rocky

what is the break up of your points at the moment, and what employment dates have you currently reflected in your EOI?


----------



## Vasu G

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi Vasu
> 
> A very simple solution to your problem.
> 
> First of all, even if you change your date of start of skilled employment to 'April 2011' today (I assume you have mentioned it as May 2011 currently) your points will not change before June 2014. So do not make the change today to your already submitted EOI and wait till June 2014. You might get an invitation basis this claim itself. You have already submitted an EOI, right?
> 
> Until June 2014 you can not take the advantage of higher points score than others, because you'll not get 5 points of skilled employment untill you have completed 3 years of skilled employment. So, you are only left with the advantage of submitting your EOI earlier than others. So currently May 2011 is equally good for you as is April 2011.
> 
> Important thing for you to do before your 3 yrs of skilled employment completes in June 2014 is, get a confirmation email from your Assessing Authority that you can include April 2011 in Skilled Experience. The day you 3 years of SE complete AND along with that you have confirmation email from AA, change your date to April 2011.
> 
> Max


Yes. I did submit my EOI with emp start date as May 2011. I was thinking to update my start date to April 2011 so that I can add 189 in June 2014 with 60 points. Moreover, for 2613 there is a great chance of getting an invite before july 2014. What do you say ?


----------



## radical

rockyrambo said:


> hmm.. let me confirm before doing anything like that..


May is right. In most cases DOE won't change unless the score vary.


----------



## paawee

radical said:


> Hey peewee, looking at the trend and occupation ceiling numbers you are very likely to get an invite in 12th may round itself.
> 
> Good luck with your application.
> 
> Cheers


thank you radical. Im hoping too because if I'll receive an invite this month, no need for me
to take IELTS again and spend for my professional year then. Hoping for the best and for everyone as well here. cheers! :wave:


----------



## gabhru

Halo everyone , I have a stupid question that I want to clarify.

I have applied my EOI for Accountant - 2211 and the DOE is 24/04/2014. So in each round do they go for a specific number of accountants or is it based upon the high ranking individuals no matter what skill category are they for ?

Because the 6 categories of skills have different dates of DOE whereas they have also given the cut off date for 60 points as 22/03/2014.

Your help is highly appreciated.


----------



## rockyrambo

MaxTheWolf said:


> Rocky
> 
> what is the break up of your points at the moment, and what employment dates have you currently reflected in your EOI?


Well, break up, I don't remember but here are the facts:
1. 3 year workex assessed positive (35 months if I don't include Aug 2008) 
2. IELTS - more than 7 in each of the sections
I don't have any state sponsorship or family sponsorship or any NAATI language skills, etc. so the rest come from the usual age, education, etc. 
total is 60..
The employment dates reflected are :
1. Experience until Aug 2008 - indicated as irrelevant
2. Experience from Sep 2008 until July 2013 - indicated as relevant (there's a break of 2 yrs due to MBA)
3. Experience after July 2013 until nov 2013 - indicated as relevant (this is in the same company for which I have been assessed positive..

So, if I include Aug 2008, i am 36 month positive on ACS letterhead , else, 35 months..And I have got a written confirmation from ACS now (they replyed so damn late!!) that I can include it..


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Vasu G said:


> Yes. I did submit my EOI with emp start date as May 2011. I was thinking to update my start date to April 2011 so that I can add 189 in June 2014 with 60 points. Moreover, for 2613 there is a great chance of getting an invite before july 2014. What do you say ?


Again, if changing your start date of Sk Emp before 1st week of June DOES NOT INCREASE YOUR POINTS from 55 to 60 for Subclass 189 then why change it before 1st week of June? For one, your DoE should not change as it does not change your point. BUT if it does, what do you stand to gain from it? My suggestion is wait until you have an email confirmation from your Assessing Authority which you must get before June. Once you have that email confirmation and you are confident that you have completed 3 yrs, then make this change as then you'll get 5 points for skilled employment.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

MaxTheWolf said:


> Again, if changing your start date of Sk Emp before 1st week of June DOES NOT INCREASE YOUR POINTS from 55 to 60 for Subclass 189 then why change it before 1st week of June? For one, your DoE should not change as it does not change your point. BUT if it does, what do you stand to gain from it? My suggestion is wait until you have an email confirmation from your Assessing Authority which you must get before June. Once you have that email confirmation and you are confident that you have completed 3 yrs, then make this change as then you'll get 5 points for skilled employment.


The only important choice you have to make TODAY is whether you are ok with subclass 190 or you only want to apply for 189? If you do not want 190 then get that email and make a change to your start date before June.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rockyrambo said:


> So, if I include Aug 2008, i am 36 month positive on ACS letterhead , else, 35 months..And I have got a written confirmation from ACS now (they replyed so damn late!!) that I can include it..


If after changing the date to 'August' TODAY you will complete 36 months TODAY, then you should change your start date TODAY.

If you already have 5 points of experience even with start date as 'September' then you do not require to make any change to your EOI.


----------



## hiya_hanan

Hi ind2

Even I have applied on 3rd April 2014, waiting for the invite, experts on this forum suggest that, people who have applied on 3rd April, they should get by May 12th. Let's see . All the best ! Keep posting the results.



ind2 said:


> no invite for me


----------



## hiya_hanan

hiya_hanan ------ 263111 (189 )------60---------April 3rd, 2014------------Waiting for Invite ray:



ind2 said:


> Congrates to all the one below who have recieved the invite.. time to celeberate.. go guys have a big party...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australia2012------261312(189)-------60 -----------Jan 28, 2014
> Steve_sap----------261311(189)-------60 ---------- Jan 31, 2014
> jojopig2002--------261313(189)-------60------------Jan 31, 2014
> ToAustralia2013-- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 01,2014
> Srikanth ----------- 261313(189)-------60------------Feb 15,2014
> anish13------------261311(189)--------60------------Feb 24, 2014
> tyjupi--------------261313(189)---------65-----------Apr 23,2014
> cloudram----------261313(189)---------65----------Apr 21, 2014
> hpod---------------261313(189)---------65----------April 26, 2014
> 
> 
> any one below this line... have you recieved the invite......
> 
> sas119-------------261313(189)--------60------------March 8,2014
> Preetbadwal-----261313(189)---------60------------March 13,2014
> bavakash----------261311(189)--------60 -----------Mar 19, 2014
> sevnik0202--------261312(189)--------60------------March 22, 2014
> JohnKnight---------233312(189)---------60-----------March 23, 2014
> kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
> ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
> HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
> ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
> Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
> Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
> pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
> radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------Apr 21,2014
> ------Guys, please add my name as well ------
> 
> fullerms ---------- 263111 (189) --------60 ------ April 26, 2014


----------



## Vasu G

MaxTheWolf said:


> The only important choice you have to make TODAY is whether you are ok with subclass 190 or you only want to apply for 189? If you do not want 190 then get that email and make a change to your start date before June.


That make sense. Thanks a ton Max. I will wait for their email. I am ok with 190 but, I am worried that Victoria rejection rate is quite high. So wanted to get into 189 pool early .


----------



## MaxTheWolf

gabhru said:


> Halo everyone , I have a stupid question that I want to clarify.
> 
> I have applied my EOI for Accountant - 2211 and the DOE is 24/04/2014. So in each round do they go for a specific number of accountants or is it based upon the high ranking individuals no matter what skill category are they for ?
> 
> Because the 6 categories of skills have different dates of DOE whereas they have also given the cut off date for 60 points as 22/03/2014.
> 
> Your help is highly appreciated.


Why is it a stupid question?

In 14 April'14 round of invitations out of a total of 1200 invitations 147 went to 2211.
In 28 April'14 round of invitations out of a total of 1200 invitations 164 went to 2211.

So, no specific number. First it is clean sweep of >60 pointers and the remaining places are prorated for all occupations. I don't think pro-rata applies to >60 pointers. Check 13 Jan'14 round of invitations. The invitations to 65 pointers were more than to 60 pointers.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

MaxTheWolf said:


> Why is it a stupid question?
> 
> In 14 April'14 round of invitations out of a total of 1200 invitations 147 went to 2211.
> In 28 April'14 round of invitations out of a total of 1200 invitations 164 went to 2211.
> 
> So, no specific number. First it is clean sweep of >60 pointers and the remaining places are prorated for all occupations. I don't think pro-rata applies to >60 pointers. Check 13 Jan'14 round of invitations. The invitations to 65 pointers were more than to 60 pointers.


Some correction with some additional info:


In 24 March'14 round of invitations out of a total of 2000 invitations 255 went to 2211. - 12.75%
In 14 April'14 round of invitations out of a total of 1200 invitations 151 went to 2211. - 12.58%
In 28 April'14 round of invitations out of a total of 1200 invitations 164 went to 2211. - 13.67%


----------



## gabhru

MaxTheWolf said:


> Some correction with some additional info:
> 
> 
> In 24 March'14 round of invitations out of a total of 2000 invitations 255 went to 2211. - 12.75%
> In 14 April'14 round of invitations out of a total of 1200 invitations 151 went to 2211. - 12.58%
> In 28 April'14 round of invitations out of a total of 1200 invitations 164 went to 2211. - 13.67%


Thanks a lot Max , it makes sense now. So with the exact number for 2211 , you just subtract the number of accountants issued for the year that it says on the report page from the last report ?

Also , the cut off date of 22/03/2014 means that no individual under any occupation with 60 points got an invite after this date.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

gabhru said:


> Thanks a lot Max , it makes sense now. So with the exact number for 2211 , you just subtract the number of accountants issued for the year that it says on the report page from the last report ?
> 
> Also , the cut off date of 22/03/2014 means that no individual under any occupation with 60 points got an invite after this date.


You have to follow the invitations issued and note down the cumulative number at every invitation round.

14 Apr'14 - 4567 for 2211
28 Apr'14 - 4731 for 2211
Diff. - 164


----------



## MaxTheWolf

gabhru said:


> the cut off date of 22/03/2014 means that no individual under any occupation with 60 points got an invite after this date.


Absolutely right.


----------



## Vasu G

Hey Max,

Here is the question I asked my CO on Skilled date followed by the reply.

Question :

Thanks for my skill assessment, which was received on 31st March 2014.

My skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under Software Engineer (261313). I have a query in considering my experience as Skilled.

As per my ACS result, my employment after April 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level. Here do I have to include April 2011 in my Expression Of Interest (EOI) or I have to count my experience from May 2011 ?

Please clarify. 

--------
Reply :

Thank you for your email.

04/11 is the date you met the ACS requirements and is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf

This is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.

After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration – please contact them for further information

Regards,
XXXXX.

Waiting for your comments...


----------



## rockyrambo

MaxTheWolf said:


> If after changing the date to 'August' TODAY you will complete 36 months TODAY, then you should change your start date TODAY.
> 
> If you already have 5 points of experience even with start date as 'September' then you do not require to make any change to your EOI.


I have 5 points even it is counted from Sep onwards (35 months assessed through ACS letter head) and some more months working in the same company...
If I count from Aug onwards, I have 36 months assessed through ACS letter head and some more months working in the same company...however, the points still remain 5 !!..


----------



## rockyrambo

Vasu G said:


> Hey Max,
> 
> Here is the question I asked my CO on Skilled date followed by the reply.
> 
> Question :
> 
> Thanks for my skill assessment, which was received on 31st March 2014.
> 
> My skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under Software Engineer (261313). I have a query in considering my experience as Skilled.
> 
> As per my ACS result, my employment after April 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level. Here do I have to include April 2011 in my Expression Of Interest (EOI) or I have to count my experience from May 2011 ?
> 
> Please clarify.
> 
> --------
> Reply :
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> 04/11 is the date you met the ACS requirements and is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.
> 
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf
> 
> This is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.
> 
> After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration – please contact them for further information
> 
> Regards,
> XXXXX.
> 
> Waiting for your comments...


hey Vasu - to me, they have categorically replied that "After Aug 2008" means including Aug 2008..I asked this question directly...i'll post my email over here as well...


----------



## Joe M

Hi guys,

I used to follow the forum regularly but took membership today only. I've submitted EOI for 189 under 261311 on 7th May 2014 with 65 points. Any idea about by when(and if) I can expect an invitation? I searched for, but couldn't find the current status of(number of) applications against the occupational ceilings. Are there enough places remaining? 


Thanks


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

Joe M said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I used to follow the forum regularly but took membership today only. I've submitted EOI for 189 under 261311 on 7th May 2014 with 65 points. Any idea about by when(and if) I can expect an invitation? I searched for, but couldn't find the current status of(number of) applications against the occupational ceilings. Are there enough places remaining?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hi Joe, 
You may expect to get invited in next round itself as you are having 65pts. Good Luck.
Regards,
kiran


----------



## radical

Joe M said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I used to follow the forum regularly but took membership today only. I've submitted EOI for 189 under 261311 on 7th May 2014 with 65 points. Any idea about by when(and if) I can expect an invitation? I searched for, but couldn't find the current status of(number of) applications against the occupational ceilings. Are there enough places remaining?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hey Joe, this page has all the information you're looking for 

SkillSelect – SkillSelect

recent round results are here

SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 28 April 2014 Results


As per the trend, you will definitely get an invite in the next invitation round i.e. 12 May 2014. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

Kiran.Nazre said:


> Hi Joe,
> You may expect to get invited in next round itself as you are having 65pts. Good Luck.
> Regards,
> kiran


 Next invite is on 12th May.


----------



## Joe M

Thanks for the quick reply. I'd been through those pages and the recent reports while searching for the info. I got doubts because it doesn't say about specific numbers or places remaining occupation-wise. Os is there not a limit like that? I was conceiving the idea that for a category like 2613/261311, there will be a numeric limit, and they're sending invitations based on the number of remaining places.


----------



## radical

Has anyone noticed the skillselect report links are incorrect?

very poor attention to detail. And these guys are assessing our applications.

Just browse through the report for 10 March 2014 and 24th March 2014 they're the same.

10th March 2014 - SkillSelect â€“ SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 10 March 2014 Results

24th March 2014 - SkillSelect â€“ SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 24 March 2014 Results


----------



## Joe M

radical said:


> Has anyone noticed the skillselect report links are incorrect?
> 
> very poor attention to detail. And these guys are assessing our applications.
> 
> Please the browse through the report for 10 March 2014 and 24th March 2014 they're the same.


Good catch, radical. I'd seen that but felt I made a mistake clicking the same link again or so


----------



## radical

Joe M said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I'd been through those pages and the recent reports while searching for the info. I got doubts because it doesn't say about specific numbers or places remaining occupation-wise. Os is there not a limit like that? I was conceiving the idea that for a category like 2613/261311, there will be a numeric limit, and they're sending invitations based on the number of remaining places.


Joe, just goto this link SkillSelect – SkillSelect and look for "Occupation Ceiling" under "Reports" tab.

As of now the numbers stand at 

occ--------------------------------------------Limit---allocated so far
2613	---- Software and Applications Programmers*	---4800---3887


----------



## Joe M

radical said:


> As of now the numbers stand at
> 
> occ--------------------------------------------Limit---allocated so far
> 2613	---- Software and Applications Programmers*	---4800---3887


Is the list timely updated? Because I remember the numbers were almost the same(or only a few hundreds less) when I checked 2-3 months back, too. If the table is regularly updated, that piece of info is exactly what I was searching for.

Thanks


----------



## jamuu04

Hi Guys, I'm just wondering, if you submit your EOI on an invitation round (example on May 12), can you still get invited on that invitation round?


----------



## Vasu G

jamuu04 said:


> Hi Guys, I'm just wondering, if you submit your EOI on an invitation round (example on May 12), can you still get invited on that invitation round?


No you won't. If you submit on 11th at 11:59pm .... i think you might get.


----------



## radical

Joe M said:


> Is the list timely updated? Because I remember the numbers were almost the same(or only a few hundreds less) when I checked 2-3 months back, too. If the table is regularly updated, that piece of info is exactly what I was searching for.
> 
> Thanks


As far as I know it is correct and up-to-date.


----------



## Vasu G

Joe M said:


> Is the list timely updated? Because I remember the numbers were almost the same(or only a few hundreds less) when I checked 2-3 months back, too. If the table is regularly updated, that piece of info is exactly what I was searching for.
> 
> Thanks


The numbers are absolutely correct. The reason is, from March 1st 2014, State nominations doesn't come under this ceiling. So, after refreshing the State figures, numbers went back and now they are same as in Feb'14. Hope you understand.


----------



## Joe M

That could explain the numbers. Thanks a lot. Actually I was a bit worried because I thought they might have reduced the number of invitations in the particular category. This gives me some relief.


----------



## radical

Guys, the invitation round is fast approaching and I wonder what the current waiting list of this forum users is?

just for ref thats my status:

radical-------261312--------21 Apr 14


----------



## radical

Joe M said:


> That could explain the numbers. Thanks a lot. Actually I was a bit worried because I thought they might have reduced the number of invitations in the particular category. This gives me some relief.


You're sitting on 65 which is in the "green zone" so just relax, sip some vodka and keep rolling :roll:


----------



## eva-aus1

Eva -------261313--------27 Apr 14


----------



## Donavan

Guys just a question.

My wife had a skin melanoma removed. Will this result in medical being denied?


----------



## anish13

Here you go guys. I think this is the list.. i have put Joe at the top because he/she is at 65 

Joe----------------261311(189)-------65------------May 7th,2014
kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 21,2014
Eva -----------------261313(189)--------60------------27 Apr 14

Hope we dont have any names on the list come May 12th and hope everyone graduates to the "189-190 Visa" Thread.  See you all there guys post may 12th ...

All the best:fingerscrossed:


----------



## abhifirewall

anish13 said:


> Here you go guys. I think this is the list.. i have put Joe at the top because he/she is at 65
> 
> Joe----------------261311(189)-------65------------May 7th,2014
> kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
> ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
> HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
> ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
> Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
> Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
> pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
> radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 21,2014
> Eva -----------------261313(189)--------60------------27 Apr 14
> _abhifirewall--------261313(189)--------60------------28 April 14_
> Hope we dont have any names on the list come May 12th and hope everyone graduates to the "189-190 Visa" Thread.  See you all there guys post may 12th ...
> 
> All the best:fingerscrossed:


Adding my name too


----------



## hiya_hanan

abhifirewall said:


> Adding my name too


Add my name too..


----------



## melvic90210

Please add me as well
Melvic90210------14th April------261313-------60 points


----------



## Black_Rose

Donavan said:


> Guys just a question.
> 
> My wife had a skin melanoma removed. Will this result in medical being denied?


I am sure that wont be a problem at all  Relax


----------



## kaurrajbir

Hello 

My skills were assessed in feb 2013 as per old ACS format when the 2 years work deduction policy was not in place. so ACS didnt deduct any experience. 

My degree btech ( computer science) as well as my work ex of 2.5 were assessed as suitable for software engineer 261313.

I completed 3 years of experience as software engineer in september 2013 in the same role and with the same employer. 

But my skills were assessed in feb 2013 when I had 2.5 years of experience. 

Can i claim 5 points for 3 years of work experience in Eoi ? 

Thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Yahooooo.. i received a job offer for junior telecom engineer*

Hi my dear sweethearts,

Yesterday i got a job offer from a subcontractor company for the position of junior telecommunications engineer. Just in 2 days things such as interview, salary negotiation were happened at a rapid pace. Yahoooo.. Thanks to linkedin networking site.

The method that worked for me is linkedin. I just dropped an email to few of the directors and CEO's of various telecommunication vendors, subcontractors and recruitment consultancies and a fellow who is the director of the company replied asking me asking whether i could be able to relocate to perth in 2-3 days and without even an inch of hesitation, i said yes, of course. So, then, sharing my resume, salary negotiation and interview have been lined one by one and finally last evening i got the offer letter and contractual agreement.

The position is based in perth and the salary is average. However, the technologies they are going to deliver projects is LTE/4G which is the hot cake now in telecom industry. What is more, the customers to whom the project is to be delivered are Vodafone and optus and hence if i am able to perform well and make good contacts with people in vodafone or optus, my future would be bright that even they might recruit me for their companies. At the end of the day, i could see the positive hopes..

After reaching Melbourne on 19th of April, 2014, it took about 3 weeks for me to get this job offer. What i learnt here in job search is that never target only job sites but also individual recruiters, social networking sites such as facebook, linkedin as well and some time magic happens through them like the one occurred to me. Further, target the small and medium companies too. Don't ignore them and by and large, their wages are as good as that of the big companies.

So, be optimistic and try to knock the doors of everyone who is involving in that sector. Send them a private message stating your interest in working at their company with some good notes of that company. In short, your request message should impress them and you will be there.

Are there anyone in perth from this group?

I would be glad to meet you there.

All te best for your job search.

Cheers!

Sathiya


----------



## Vasu G

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi my dear sweethearts,
> 
> Yesterday i got a job offer from a subcontractor company for the position of junior telecommunications engineer. Just in 2 days things such as interview, salary negotiation were happened at a rapid pace. Yahoooo.. Thanks to linkedin networking site.
> 
> The method that worked for me is linkedin. I just dropped an email to few of the directors and CEO's of various telecommunication vendors, subcontractors and recruitment consultancies and a fellow who is the director of the company replied asking me asking whether i could be able to relocate to perth in 2-3 days and without even an inch of hesitation, i said yes, of course. So, then, sharing my resume, salary negotiation and interview have been lined one by one and finally last evening i got the offer letter and contractual agreement.
> 
> The position is based in perth and the salary is average. However, the technologies they are going to deliver projects is LTE/4G which is the hot cake now in telecom industry. What is more, the customers to whom the project is to be delivered are Vodafone and optus and hence if i am able to perform well and make good contacts with people in vodafone or optus, my future would be bright that even they might recruit me for their companies. At the end of the day, i could see the positive hopes..
> 
> After reaching Melbourne on 19th of April, 2014, it took about 3 weeks for me to get this job offer. What i learnt here in job search is that never target only job sites but also individual recruiters, social networking sites such as facebook, linkedin as well and some time magic happens through them like the one occurred to me. Further, target the small and medium companies too. Don't ignore them and by and large, their wages are as good as that of the big companies.
> 
> So, be optimistic and try to knock the doors of everyone who is involving in that sector. Send them a private message stating your interest in working at their company with some good notes of that company. In short, your request message should impress them and you will be there.
> 
> Are there anyone in perth from this group?
> 
> I would be glad to meet you there.
> 
> All te best for your job search.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sathiya


Congratulations Sathiya !!!! Great news early in the morning.So happy for you. 3 weeks is very short period. I think you deserve it. Keep going my friend. All the best.


----------



## Santhosh.15

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi my dear sweethearts,
> 
> Yesterday i got a job offer from a subcontractor company for the position of junior telecommunications engineer. Just in 2 days things such as interview, salary negotiation were happened at a rapid pace. Yahoooo.. Thanks to linkedin networking site.
> 
> The method that worked for me is linkedin. I just dropped an email to few of the directors and CEO's of various telecommunication vendors, subcontractors and recruitment consultancies and a fellow who is the director of the company replied asking me asking whether i could be able to relocate to perth in 2-3 days and without even an inch of hesitation, i said yes, of course. So, then, sharing my resume, salary negotiation and interview have been lined one by one and finally last evening i got the offer letter and contractual agreement.
> 
> The position is based in perth and the salary is average. However, the technologies they are going to deliver projects is LTE/4G which is the hot cake now in telecom industry. What is more, the customers to whom the project is to be delivered are Vodafone and optus and hence if i am able to perform well and make good contacts with people in vodafone or optus, my future would be bright that even they might recruit me for their companies. At the end of the day, i could see the positive hopes..
> 
> After reaching Melbourne on 19th of April, 2014, it took about 3 weeks for me to get this job offer. What i learnt here in job search is that never target only job sites but also individual recruiters, social networking sites such as facebook, linkedin as well and some time magic happens through them like the one occurred to me. Further, target the small and medium companies too. Don't ignore them and by and large, their wages are as good as that of the big companies.
> 
> So, be optimistic and try to knock the doors of everyone who is involving in that sector. Send them a private message stating your interest in working at their company with some good notes of that company. In short, your request message should impress them and you will be there.
> 
> Are there anyone in perth from this group?
> 
> I would be glad to meet you there.
> 
> All te best for your job search.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sathiya


Congrats mate. Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## sevnik0202

anish13 said:


> Here you go guys. I think this is the list.. i have put Joe at the top because he/she is at 65
> 
> Joe----------------261311(189)-------65------------May 7th,2014
> kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
> ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
> HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
> ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
> Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
> Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
> pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
> radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 21,2014
> Eva -----------------261313(189)--------60------------27 Apr 14
> 
> Hope we dont have any names on the list come May 12th and hope everyone graduates to the "189-190 Visa" Thread.  See you all there guys post may 12th ...
> 
> All the best:fingerscrossed:


You left me out mate:.

sevnik0202------------261312(189)-------60------------- 22 Mar 2014

Cheers
Dev


----------



## rockyrambo

sevnik0202 said:


> You left me out mate:.
> 
> sevnik0202------------261312(189)-------60------------- 22 Mar 2014
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


And me as well:

rockyrambo------------261311(189)-------60------------- 29 Apr 2014


----------



## Steve_SAP

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi my dear sweethearts,
> 
> Yesterday i got a job offer from a subcontractor company for the position of junior telecommunications engineer. Just in 2 days things such as interview, salary negotiation were happened at a rapid pace. Yahoooo.. Thanks to linkedin networking site.
> 
> The method that worked for me is linkedin. I just dropped an email to few of the directors and CEO's of various telecommunication vendors, subcontractors and recruitment consultancies and a fellow who is the director of the company replied asking me asking whether i could be able to relocate to perth in 2-3 days and without even an inch of hesitation, i said yes, of course. So, then, sharing my resume, salary negotiation and interview have been lined one by one and finally last evening i got the offer letter and contractual agreement.
> 
> The position is based in perth and the salary is average. However, the technologies they are going to deliver projects is LTE/4G which is the hot cake now in telecom industry. What is more, the customers to whom the project is to be delivered are Vodafone and optus and hence if i am able to perform well and make good contacts with people in vodafone or optus, my future would be bright that even they might recruit me for their companies. At the end of the day, i could see the positive hopes..
> 
> After reaching Melbourne on 19th of April, 2014, it took about 3 weeks for me to get this job offer. What i learnt here in job search is that never target only job sites but also individual recruiters, social networking sites such as facebook, linkedin as well and some time magic happens through them like the one occurred to me. Further, target the small and medium companies too. Don't ignore them and by and large, their wages are as good as that of the big companies.
> 
> So, be optimistic and try to knock the doors of everyone who is involving in that sector. Send them a private message stating your interest in working at their company with some good notes of that company. In short, your request message should impress them and you will be there.
> 
> Are there anyone in perth from this group?
> 
> I would be glad to meet you there.
> 
> All te best for your job search.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sathiya


I am really feeling happy for u,.... All the best for ur bright future.


----------



## anish13

sevnik0202 said:


> You left me out mate:.
> 
> sevnik0202------------261312(189)-------60------------- 22 Mar 2014
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


oh i am so sorry.. I saw that the last invite was 22nd March. So i was happy to leave you out thinking you have got the invite. Then i saw the time and it said 22nd march 1:20 am. I am thinking you applied after that time..

Updating the 2613 full list.. Guys this is a 2613 list.. 

Joe----------------261311(189)-------65------------May 7th,2014
sevnik0202------------261312(189)-------60------------- 22 Mar 2014
kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
Melvic90210------14th April------261313-------60 points
ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 21,2014
Eva -----------------261313(189)--------60------------27 Apr 14
abhifirewall--------261313(189)--------60------------28 April 14
rockyrambo------------261311(189)-------60------------- 29 Apr 2014


----------



## smady41

anish13 said:


> oh i am so sorry.. I saw that the last invite was 22nd March. So i was happy to leave you out thinking you have got the invite. Then i saw the time and it said 22nd march 1:20 am. I am thinking you applied after that time..
> 
> Updating the 2613 full list.. Guys this is a 2613 list..
> 
> Joe----------------261311(189)-------65------------May 7th,2014
> sevnik0202------------261312(189)-------60------------- 22 Mar 2014
> kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
> ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
> HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
> Melvic90210------14th April------261313-------60 points
> ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
> Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
> Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
> pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
> radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 21,2014
> Eva -----------------261313(189)--------60------------27 Apr 14
> abhifirewall--------261313(189)--------60------------28 April 14
> rockyrambo------------261311(189)-------60------------- 29 Apr 2014


Add me too please. Smady41-261313-189-60 points-may 6th


----------



## anish13

smady41 said:


> Add me too please. Smady41-261313-189-60 points-may 6th


here you go..

Joe----------------261311(189)-------65------------May 7th,2014
sevnik0202------------261312(189)-------60------------- 22 Mar 2014
kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
Melvic90210------14th April------261313-------60 points
ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 21,2014
Eva -----------------261313(189)--------60------------27 Apr 14
abhifirewall--------261313(189)--------60------------28 April 14
rockyrambo------------261311(189)-------60------------- 29 Apr 2014
Smady41---------------261313(189)--------60-------------may 6th 2014


----------



## ashpin

Dear all,
Just wanted to know how much time we have to file for visa after we get invitation?
Is it possible to extend deadline for visa application?

Please add me also

Ash.....2613....analyst programmer.....65 points

Regards 
Ash


----------



## rockyrambo

ashpin said:


> Dear all,
> Just wanted to know how much time we have to file for visa after we get invitation?
> Is it possible to extend deadline for visa application?
> 
> Please add me also
> 
> Ash.....2613....analyst programmer.....65 points
> 
> Regards
> Ash


We have 60 days from the invite to file the application..No, it is not possible to change this time..


----------



## ashpin

Thanks
One more question 
In EOI I indicated I am going to include my family in visa application but I am not sure whether they are going to come right away or next year.
I am definitely going to go this year
What is suggested should I amend EOI to remove them or keep as it is and pay visa application fee only for me
Please guide 
Thanks 
Ash


rockyrambo said:


> We have 60 days from the invite to file the application..No, it is not possible to change this time..


----------



## piyush1132003

ashpin said:


> Thanks
> One more question
> In EOI I indicated I am going to include my family in visa application but I am not sure whether they are going to come right away or next year.
> I am definitely going to go this year
> What is suggested should I amend EOI to remove them or keep as it is and pay visa application fee only for me
> Please guide
> Thanks
> Ash


Adding your family members on later stages will be quite difficult...better add them and pay visa fee right now..

Also to add, they also have to go within one year to activate visa...whomsoever is included in your application


----------



## ecdghhl

...


----------



## ecdghhl

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi my dear sweethearts,
> 
> Yesterday i got a job offer from a subcontractor company for the position of junior telecommunications engineer. Just in 2 days things such as interview, salary negotiation were happened at a rapid pace. Yahoooo.. Thanks to linkedin networking site.
> 
> The method that worked for me is linkedin. I just dropped an email to few of the directors and CEO's of various telecommunication vendors, subcontractors and recruitment consultancies and a fellow who is the director of the company replied asking me asking whether i could be able to relocate to perth in 2-3 days and without even an inch of hesitation, i said yes, of course. So, then, sharing my resume, salary negotiation and interview have been lined one by one and finally last evening i got the offer letter and contractual agreement.
> 
> The position is based in perth and the salary is average. However, the technologies they are going to deliver projects is LTE/4G which is the hot cake now in telecom industry. What is more, the customers to whom the project is to be delivered are Vodafone and optus and hence if i am able to perform well and make good contacts with people in vodafone or optus, my future would be bright that even they might recruit me for their companies. At the end of the day, i could see the positive hopes..
> 
> After reaching Melbourne on 19th of April, 2014, it took about 3 weeks for me to get this job offer. What i learnt here in job search is that never target only job sites but also individual recruiters, social networking sites such as facebook, linkedin as well and some time magic happens through them like the one occurred to me. Further, target the small and medium companies too. Don't ignore them and by and large, their wages are as good as that of the big companies.
> 
> So, be optimistic and try to knock the doors of everyone who is involving in that sector. Send them a private message stating your interest in working at their company with some good notes of that company. In short, your request message should impress them and you will be there.
> 
> Are there anyone in perth from this group?
> 
> I would be glad to meet you there.
> 
> All te best for your job search.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sathiya


Many congratulations Sathiya!!! even I am working on LTE, see you there soon.....


----------



## anish13

One more day to go.. Updated the list


Joe----------------261311(189)-------65------------May 7th,2014
Ash-----------------261311(189)-------65-----------XXXXXXXXXXX
sevnik0202------------261312(189)-------60------------- 22 Mar 2014
kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
Melvic90210------14th April------261313-------60 points
ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 21,2014
Eva -----------------261313(189)--------60------------27 Apr 14
abhifirewall--------261313(189)--------60------------28 April 14
rockyrambo------------261311(189)-------60------------- 29 Apr 2014
Smady41---------------261313(189)--------60-------------may 6th 2014


----------



## ashpin

Dear Anish,

What is the difference between suspend and withdraw on EOI page?
If I click Suspend can I reactivate later?
Also what is the validity of ACS result?

You can put my date as 7th May, 2014.

Thanks 

Regards,
Ash



anish13 said:


> One more day to go.. Updated the list
> 
> 
> Joe----------------261311(189)-------65------------May 7th,2014
> Ash-----------------261311(189)-------65-----------XXXXXXXXXXX
> sevnik0202------------261312(189)-------60------------- 22 Mar 2014
> kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
> ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
> HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
> lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
> Melvic90210------14th April------261313-------60 points
> ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
> Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
> Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
> pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
> radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 21,2014
> Eva -----------------261313(189)--------60------------27 Apr 14
> abhifirewall--------261313(189)--------60------------28 April 14
> rockyrambo------------261311(189)-------60------------- 29 Apr 2014
> Smady41---------------261313(189)--------60-------------may 6th 2014


----------



## anish13

ashpin said:


> Dear Anish,
> 
> What is the difference between suspend and withdraw on EOI page?
> If I click Suspend can I reactivate later?
> Also what is the validity of ACS result?
> 
> You can put my date as 7th May, 2014.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Regards,
> Ash



Thank you for the date..

In todays world of invitation(uncertain), that is the last thing anyone would want to do .. 

Why would you want to do such a thing.. It is a privilege to get an invite and if you have a chance.. i would advise you to grasp it with not only your hands but also your feet 

Joe----------------261311(189)-------65------------May 7th,2014
Ash-----------------261311(189)-------65-----------May 7th,2014
sevnik0202------------261312(189)-------60------------- 22 Mar 2014
kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
Melvic90210------14th April------261313-------60 points
ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 21,2014
Eva -----------------261313(189)--------60------------27 Apr 14
abhifirewall--------261313(189)--------60------------28 April 14
rockyrambo------------261311(189)-------60------------- 29 Apr 2014
Smady41---------------261313(189)--------60-------------may 6th 2014


----------



## eva-aus1

Hi Anish,

Is it Tomorrow Sunday evening or Monday evening (12th) the next rounds be done??

Regards,
Eva



ashpin said:


> Dear Anish,
> 
> What is the difference between suspend and withdraw on EOI page?
> If I click Suspend can I reactivate later?
> Also what is the validity of ACS result?
> 
> You can put my date as 7th May, 2014.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Regards,
> Ash


----------



## anish13

eva-aus1 said:


> Hi Anish,
> 
> Is it Tomorrow Sunday evening or Monday evening (12th) the next rounds be done??
> 
> Regards,
> Eva



Hi Eva..

Its on 12th March 12 AM Monday Australian time.. Wait for a few seconds after that you will see a status change to "INVITED" from "SUBMITTED" and get a mail..

Mail might take a few mins to few hours.. Keep your screen open in EOI and keep refreshing.. I did the same


----------



## ashpin

Dear Anish,
Timing is the issue for me.
I cannot travel before March next year because of my daughter's academic year 
That is why I wanted to understand difference between suspend and withdraw.
Will it kill my chance or just postpone?
By the way thanks a lot for being well wisher 

Good day

Regards,
Ashish Shah


----------



## piyush1132003

ashpin said:


> Dear Anish,
> Timing is the issue for me.
> I cannot travel before March next year because of my daughter's academic year
> That is why I wanted to understand difference between suspend and withdraw.
> Will it kill my chance or just postpone?
> By the way thanks a lot for being well wisher
> 
> Good day
> 
> Regards,
> Ashish Shah


My two cents....dont withdraw or suspend, 

After grant, you will be having one year to go even for one day and activate visa...and after that 5 years you can go and leave multiple times...
If its in queue, let it be like that.

ACS is valid for two years....but how rules will be changed in next two years...no one can predict...


----------



## ashpin

Thanks guys
Appreciate your advice 
I will keep it on


----------



## Nishant Dundas

ashpin said:


> Dear Anish,
> Timing is the issue for me.
> I cannot travel before March next year because of my daughter's academic year
> That is why I wanted to understand difference between suspend and withdraw.
> Will it kill my chance or just postpone?
> By the way thanks a lot for being well wisher
> 
> Good day
> 
> Regards,
> Ashish Shah


My friend, people do not get a chance for PR due to silly things coming up in their destiny.
You don't be a part of it.
Get the PR for everyone you can in the first chance, as later its gonna be very difficult.
And its just a matter of few days.
Plus you have a full year from date of PCC or medicals, so why fret over it.
We understand that education is important, but think that this step will help her itself in the future where she can go to a college in Australia, at cheaper cost.
Am sure you can wriggle out maybe 2-3 days,adjust it with the weekend and just send your family back.
Important thing is their initial entry, and you need to get that done, rest all can wait.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## ashpin

Thanks Piyush.
I will keep it on.

I probably did not do enough research. I thought after getting visa i need to fly in 2 months.
If i have one year of bandwidth then i can probably manage.

Thanks 
Ash


----------



## rockyrambo

Help needed w/ the following questions:

1. How long can I delay paying the visa fee? Will a CO be assigned to my case only when I pay the visa fee? Which means, if I pay on 28th June, the CO will be assigned only after that, right?

2. Can one get a medical done before lodging the visa application (which means before paying the visa fee). Is that possible?

3. If I mention the names of any family members (but who are NOT migrating and are NOT dependent) anywhere in any of the forms, will they also be asked to undergo a medical and PCC? 
(Here, I am referring to my sister who is married and has a family of her own)


----------



## anish13

rockyrambo said:


> Help needed w/ the following questions:
> 
> 1. How long can I delay paying the visa fee? Will a CO be assigned to my case only when I pay the visa fee? Which means, if I pay on 28th June, the CO will be assigned only after that, right?
> 
> 2. Can one get a medical done before lodging the visa application (which means before paying the visa fee). Is that possible?
> 
> 3. If I mention the names of any family members (but who are NOT migrating and are NOT dependent) anywhere in any of the forms, will they also be asked to undergo a medical and PCC?
> (Here, I am referring to my sister who is married and has a family of her own)


1. You have to pay the fees within 60 days from the date of invitation. after that it will expire. And only after paying the fees, the CO will be assigned.

2. No. All the hospitals ask for the HAP id which can be generated only after paying the fees.. 

3. If you mention anyone in your application, then PCC and medicals tend to be asked for them as well even though they might not be travelling. Experts can confirm this


----------



## rockyrambo

anish13 said:


> 1. You have to pay the fees within 60 days from the date of invitation. after that it will expire. And only after paying the fees, the CO will be assigned.
> 
> 2. No. All the hospitals ask for the HAP id which can be generated only after paying the fees..
> 
> 3. If you mention anyone in your application, then PCC and medicals tend to be asked for them as well even though they might not be travelling. Experts can confirm this


Thanks for the reply bro, however, for point #2, i read somewhere that you can use the "health declarations" link to generate the HAP id and can use that BEFORE lodging the visa application..So, wouldn't this mean that I can use it to get the HAP id before paying the visa fee as well? (the INR 3 lakh fee)?


for point #3, is it true for non-dependents as well? (travelling or not is a different thing)


----------



## anish13

rockyrambo said:


> Thanks for the reply bro, however, for point #2, i read somewhere that you can use the "health declarations" link to generate the HAP id and can use that BEFORE lodging the visa application..So, wouldn't this mean that I can use it to get the HAP id before paying the visa fee as well? (the INR 3 lakh fee)?
> 
> 
> for point #3, is it true for non-dependents as well? (travelling or not is a different thing)


well, this is interesting.. Experts, please help.. it would help everyone who is applying for the visa..


----------



## rockyrambo

anish13 said:


> well, this is interesting.. Experts, please help.. it would help everyone who is applying for the visa..


Please see this: My Health Declarations

"Who should use My Health declarations" and "Who should not use My Health declarations"..


----------



## lv1982

Hey,

I thought it was 3500 AUD, around 2 lakhs for 189?


----------



## anish13

lv1982 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I thought it was 3500 AUD, around 2 lakhs for 189?


Iv1982,

Rockyrambo has included a dependent i guess..  so the cost is including that.. He can confirm


----------



## rockyrambo

lv1982 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I thought it was 3500 AUD, around 2 lakhs for 189?


Yep, for me it is higher due to dependent cost !


----------



## lv1982

Got it 



rockyrambo said:


> Yep, for me it is higher due to dependent cost !


----------



## HMalhotra

rockyrambo said:


> Thanks for the reply bro, however, for point #2, i read somewhere that you can use the "health declarations" link to generate the HAP id and can use that BEFORE lodging the visa application..So, wouldn't this mean that I can use it to get the HAP id before paying the visa fee as well? (the INR 3 lakh fee)?
> 
> 
> for point #3, is it true for non-dependents as well? (travelling or not is a different thing)


Hi Rocky Rambo, 

Yes, you can do your medicals before you get the invite via Health Declarations. You can find the same in the immi account. Once you submit the Health Declaration form , you will be immediately provided with the HAP ID and hence you will have to take an appointment with the nearby registered hospital India

They will send your medical results directly to the DIBP. One piece of advise would be to get the required tests at a local clinic first to be sure bout the results. 

I did the same way.. All the best!


----------



## HMalhotra

kaurrajbir said:


> Hello
> 
> My skills were assessed in feb 2013 as per old ACS format when the 2 years work deduction policy was not in place. so ACS didnt deduct any experience.
> 
> My degree btech ( computer science) as well as my work ex of 2.5 were assessed as suitable for software engineer 261313.
> 
> I completed 3 years of experience as software engineer in september 2013 in the same role and with the same employer.
> 
> But my skills were assessed in feb 2013 when I had 2.5 years of experience.
> 
> Can i claim 5 points for 3 years of work experience in Eoi ?
> 
> Thanks



Hi Rajbir,
What assessment do you currently hold? What was the outcome of the Assessment then? Did they assess you as a Professional engineer?

If yes, then you needn't worry bout anything and can go on with the process. While claiming the points, provide the DIBP with a latest employment certificate claiming more than 3 years of experience.

On the same time, if you have not been assessed as one, I believe you should get the latest employment certificate from your company mentioning the number of years you have been associated with them. And send the same to ACS asking for considering the same and to provide you with an updated assessment as I believe your earlier assessment in that case may not fetch you the required points as it needs a min of 3 years of work experience.

One good thing in your case is that you have been associated with the same company from the start so there is no scope of professional gap in the employment. 

Hope this helps..!

All the best!


----------



## biff

Including myself in the list!

Joe----------------261311(189)-------65------------May 7th,2014
Ash-----------------261311(189)-------65-----------May 7th,2014
sevnik0202------------261312(189)-------60------------- 22 Mar 2014
kyoizanag---------261312(189)--------60------------March 28,2014
ind2----------------261311(189)---------60------------Apr 4, 2014
biff --------------261313(189)--------60------------April 06,2014
HMalhotra----------2613XXX(189)------60-----------April 9,2014
lv1982-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 10, 2014
Melvic90210------14th April------261313-------60 points
ecdghhl------------263312(189)-------60-------------Apr 16,2014
Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60 -----------April 17, 2014
Ashish1137-------261312(189)--------60------------April 18, 2014
pan_bishnoi------261313(189)--------60------------April 21, 2014
radical-------------261312(189)--------60------------April 21,2014
Eva -----------------261313(189)--------60------------27 Apr 14
abhifirewall--------261313(189)--------60------------28 April 14
rockyrambo------------261311(189)-------60------------- 29 Apr 2014
Smady41---------------261313(189)--------60-------------may 6th 2014


----------



## melvic90210

4 hrs 10 mins to go......


----------



## Santhosh.15

melvic90210 said:


> 4 hrs 10 mins to go......


All the best everyone !!

Santhosh


----------



## rockyrambo

HMalhotra said:


> Hi Rocky Rambo,
> 
> Yes, you can do your medicals before you get the invite via Health Declarations. You can find the same in the immi account. Once you submit the Health Declaration form , you will be immediately provided with the HAP ID and hence you will have to take an appointment with the nearby registered hospital India
> 
> They will send your medical results directly to the DIBP. One piece of advise would be to get the required tests at a local clinic first to be sure bout the results.
> 
> I did the same way.. All the best!


Thanks for the reply bro..This was one of my questions on the merged medicals thread as well and I have been told that although I can initiate the medical process but I won't get to know any of the details (whether they have been completed/referred/more tests required, etc.) about it unless I pay the visa fee..!!


----------



## hiya_hanan

Hello Everyone,

all the best & keep posting the results !

God bless

T&R
hiya_hanan



melvic90210 said:


> 4 hrs 10 mins to go......


----------



## sonica

All the best everyone. Hope the 65 points queue moves forward in this round for 2611xx. Whoever gets an invite in this category please share the good news.


----------



## sid4frnds

The enthusiasm of the group is encouraging. All the best everyone !! Fingers crossed and prayers galore


----------



## sumy08

sid4frnds said:


> The enthusiasm of the group is encouraging. All the best everyone !! Fingers crossed and prayers galore


Keep updated about invite guys..

Add me in

Sumy08---------263111--------9 Apr-----60 Points


----------



## stu85

Any news anyone?


----------



## lv1982

Nope, There is still 40 mins left i guess.

Till then the agonizing waiting, praying and hoping continues :fingerscrossed:


----------



## eva-aus1

All the best guys.. yes dude.. its really exciting to follow the threads.. and be united eventhough none of really know each other ) 

Thanks ,
Eva



sid4frnds said:


> The enthusiasm of the group is encouraging. All the best everyone !! Fingers crossed and prayers galore


----------



## radical

eva-aus1 said:


> All the best guys.. yes dude.. its really exciting to follow the threads.. and be united eventhough none of really know each other )
> 
> Thanks ,
> Eva


You stole my words :ranger:


----------



## eva-aus1

::angel: aw.. sorry i never meant it .. 




radical said:


> You stole my words :ranger:


----------



## eva-aus1

5 more minutesssss???


----------



## stu85

Time to start refreshing...


----------



## radical

eva-aus1 said:


> 5 more minutesssss???


now. Damn no invite.


----------



## anish13

radical said:


> now. Damn no invite.


wait dude.. it takes a while to refresh..


----------



## radical

Looks like I missed out this time as well.


----------



## eva-aus1

Got it Got it Got it.... Hurayyyyy !!!


----------



## radical

anish13 said:


> wait dude.. it takes a while to refresh..


Sorry you are right.

Finally, got invited. arty:


----------



## eva-aus1

check it again,. i got now only..


----------



## radical

eva-aus1 said:


> Got it Got it Got it.... Hurayyyyy !!!


Congratulations eva


----------



## pan_bishnoi

Guys got invite..Time to Party


----------



## sonica

Anyone got invited under 2611xx???


----------



## koleth

Got it guys.....


----------



## biff

Got invited! 
biff --------------261313(189)--------60------------April 06,2014
Now somebody quickly give me some money so that I can pay the VISA fees!!!!!!!


----------



## radical

pan_bishnoi said:


> Guys got invite..Time to Party


Congratulations Pan


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

sonica said:


> Anyone got invited under 2611xx???


 how about Chandana 2611xx?


----------



## eva-aus1

Congratsss..


----------



## HMalhotra

Folk, I received the invitation today..!


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

Kiran.Nazre said:


> how about Chandana 2611xx?


 mine, I have to check with my consultant tomorrow


----------



## stu85

Guys, I got invited! Woohoo!

Accountant subclass 2211, EOI submitted on 25 March 2014.

Congratulations to the others who got invited and sincerely the best of luck to all those waiting for the next round, I know how it feels.


----------



## sonica

Kiran.Nazre said:


> mine, I have to check with my consultant tomorrow


Wish you good luck.


----------



## sevnik0202

may b my wait is over will talk to my consultant and update you all about my invite. congrats to those who got the invite nd best of luck to those who are expecting an invite.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## radical

HMalhotra said:


> Folk, I received the invitation today..!


Hey Malhotra congratulations for your invite.

Just curious. How come you were able to complete medicals without applying for visa as in how did you manage to get the HAP ID?


----------



## abhifirewall

Got the invite guys


----------



## anish13

sevnik0202 said:


> may b my wait is over will talk to my consultant and update you all about my invite. congrats to those who got the invite nd best of luck to those who are expecting an invite.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev



dont worry.. you were the first inline.. you would have got the invite.. congrats


----------



## radical

sevnik0202 said:


> may b my wait is over will talk to my consultant and update you all about my invite. congrats to those who got the invite nd best of luck to those who are expecting an invite.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


You've definitely got the invite so congratulations bro and start your prep.


----------



## lv1982

Holy mother of god, got the invite 

Thanks guys for all the support. 
Honestly didn't feel like i was waiting all by myself, with all the support and encouraging words from this forum


----------



## ind_786

Got invited!

Ind_786-----------261311(189)--------60--------April 17,2014


----------



## eva-aus1

Guys .. Approx how much time max would it need for visa grant.. Once I pay money and apply??

Thanks ,
Eva


----------



## anish13

radical said:


> You've definitely got the invite so congratulations bro and start your prep.


bro.. as a part of your celebrations, it would be treat from your side for all of us if you could updated your signature.. .. it will help future applicants


----------



## radical

eva-aus1 said:


> Guys .. Approx how much time max would it need for visa grant.. Once I pay money and apply??
> 
> Thanks ,
> Eva


On an average 5+ weeks I guess.


----------



## deepeshneo007

Got invited too.. 
Code 261311 ( 189) point 60, EOI dat 1/apr/2014

One quick question, now that i have been invited, any rules changes that might happen on 1st July doesn't affect me, right?


----------



## rockyrambo

*yay !!*

got it guys !! ...
now time to plan things..:laser:


----------



## deepeshneo007

Got invited too.. 
Code 261311 ( 189) point 60, EOI dat 1/apr/2014

One quick question, now that i have been invited, any rules changes that might happen on 1st July doesn't affect me, right?


----------



## anish13

eva-aus1 said:


> Guys .. Approx how much time max would it need for visa grant.. Once I pay money and apply??
> 
> Thanks ,
> Eva


On the website it says a max of 3 months from the date of lodgement..

http://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm


----------



## fullerms

Updated my Signature


----------



## gabhru

Thanks for all your support guys , got the invite. 

Its time to move to the next step and different topic now. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

Even this time around Hope there is no luck for 2611xx ;-(


----------



## ecdghhl

Got invitation !!!!! Time to update signatures


----------



## eva-aus1

I think it wont ..seniors .. pls advise ..

Eva



deepeshneo007 said:


> Got invited too..
> Code 261311 ( 189) point 60, EOI dat 1/apr/2014
> 
> One quick question, now that i have been invited, any rules changes that might happen on 1st July doesn't affect me, right?


----------



## sonica

Kiran.Nazre said:


> Even this time around Hope there is no luck for 2611xx ;-(


Really sad and unfortunate. .... no use of struggling to get 65 points for this occupation category. (


----------



## gabhru

eva-aus1 said:


> I think it wont ..seniors .. pls advise ..
> 
> Eva


I am not a senior , but I know that as long as you apply before 01/07/2014 , then the new rules will not apply


----------



## deepeshneo007

gabhru said:


> I am not a senior , but I know that as long as you apply before 01/07/2014 , then the new rules will not apply


By applying you mean paying the fees.. After that the process will surely go beyond 1 July, but the new rules won't affect me?


----------



## gabhru

sonica said:


> Really sad and unfortunate. .... no use of struggling to get 65 points for this occupation category. (


Do not loose hope , they will try to clear the backlog of files before the end of the financial year as long as the occupation ceiling is not crossed.


----------



## anish13

sonica said:


> Really sad and unfortunate. .... no use of struggling to get 65 points for this occupation category. (


Sonica,

I am sure it must be a very painful task for you. but i urge you to keep your hopes alive..


----------



## radical

anish13 said:


> bro.. as a part of your celebrations, it would be treat from your side for all of us if you could updated your signature.. .. it will help future applicants


Done


----------



## gabhru

deepeshneo007 said:


> By applying you mean paying the fees.. After that the process will surely go beyond 1 July, but the new rules won't affect me?


I haven't seen the ImmiAccount from where we need to apply , but once you submit your fees and upload all relevant documents you are safe. The CO can ask for further documents later if any required and the processing can cross into July but the new rules will not apply on you.


----------



## ashpin

I received an invitation 
Thanks


----------



## sonica

anish13 said:


> Sonica,
> 
> I am sure it must be a very painful task for you. but i urge you to keep your hopes alive..


Yes will. ... and congrats to all who got a sigh of relief today.


----------



## radical

Kiran.Nazre said:


> Even this time around Hope there is no luck for 2611xx ;-(


The biggest issue for you guys is the occupation ceiling. I'm pretty sure you guys will get the much awaited invites in first few rounds when the ceiling gets reset in July 2014.

I know it easier said but be positive things will be alright. Trust me I have been through more worse situations than this and being positive helped me and forget not "THIS" forum.

Good Luck


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

sonica said:


> Yes absolutely. Eagerly waiting for new Sol, and regretting why I had to fall in such a category wherethe cut off is still 70 (((


 Yes, you are right. It's really very painful to wait for such a long time with no hope seen for 2611xx 65 pts. :-( I regret that why I choose 2611xx 😩


----------



## radical

ashpin said:


> I received an invitation
> Thanks


As I was advised by fellow expat "Please update your signature, it will help other members"

btw congratulations for your invite.


----------



## anish13

Kiran.Nazre said:


> Yes, you are right. It's really very painful to wait for such a long time with no hope seen for 2611xx 65 pts. :-( I regret that why I choose 2611xx 😩



i feel 2611 are the most unfortunate.. i feel for you bro.. but please keep your hopes high


----------



## ashish1137

Guys, I am so happy. I got the invite. 

Again my sincere thanks to all of you for motivating and helping.

my details: 261312. 60 points. 189. 18th april. i got the invite. Now will file for visa. 

Regards
Ashish


----------



## radical

Guys,

Quick question. How recent the PCC be? My AFP (OZ) is dated 9th Jan 2014, could I use that? or do I have re-do it?


----------



## anish13

radical said:


> Guys,
> 
> Quick question. How recent the PCC be? My AFP (OZ) is dated 9th Jan 2014, could I use that? or do I have re-do it?


That will be fine.. But you have to enter australia before that date.. ie 9th Jan 2015


----------



## radical

anish13 said:


> That will be fine.. But you have to enter australia before that date.. ie 9th Jan 2015


Sorry for the confusion Anish. I'm already in Aus.


----------



## anish13

radical said:


> Sorry for the confusion Anish. I'm already in Aus.


well..  then you have nothing to worry.. you can use the same.. CO will accept it..


----------



## ggupta002

:car:Finally got an invite  sigh of relief...however still long way to go :car:


----------



## sevnik0202

anish13 said:


> dont worry.. you were the first inline.. you would have got the invite.. congrats



Thanx mate...


Cheers
Dev


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

anish13 said:


> i feel 2611 are the most unfortunate.. i feel for you bro.. but please keep your hopes high


 thanks a lot Anish.


----------



## chandana

Kiran.Nazre said:


> how about Chandana 2611xx?


i have to wait for my consultants come to office...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## chandana

Just finished reading the latest updates by others under 2611xx, and its disheartening that there's not a single movement for 65 pointers... 

I guess we have to be persistent here and keep our spirits up, at least for the new program year starting from July.

Congrats to all others who got the golden mail today! 

Cheers,
Chandana


----------



## Donavan

I got my invite! 

Now time to complete visa app!

What's the chances of not getting a visa now?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

radical said:


> Sorry you are right.
> 
> Finally, got invited. arty:


congrats buddy!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

stu85 said:


> Guys, I got invited! Woohoo!
> 
> Accountant subclass 2211, EOI submitted on 25 March 2014.
> 
> Congratulations to the others who got invited and sincerely the best of luck to all those waiting for the next round, I know how it feels.


congrats buddy!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

lv1982 said:


> Holy mother of god, got the invite
> 
> Thanks guys for all the support.
> Honestly didn't feel like i was waiting all by myself, with all the support and encouraging words from this forum


 you recall me of my excitement 2 weeks ago!

Congrats! Welcome to the club!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rockyrambo said:


> got it guys !! ...
> now time to plan things..:laser:


Congrats buddy!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

gabhru said:


> Thanks for all your support guys , got the invite.
> 
> Its time to move to the next step and different topic now. Good luck everyone.


congrats buddy!


----------



## anish13

Donavan said:


> I got my invite!
> 
> Now time to complete visa app!
> 
> What's the chances of not getting a visa now?


if your documents are all in place.. then there is nothing that can stop you from getting your visa..only thing might be time.. all the best and congrats on your invite..


----------



## Santhosh.15

radical said:


> Sorry you are right.
> 
> Finally, got invited. arty:


Congrats


----------



## Santhosh.15

eva-aus1 said:


> Got it Got it Got it.... Hurayyyyy !!!


Part time mate...

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15

pan_bishnoi said:


> Guys got invite..Time to Party


Where is the party tonight....

Have a blast


----------



## Santhosh.15

ggupta002 said:


> :car:Finally got an invite  sigh of relief...however still long way to go :car:


CongrTs and enjoy the moment


----------



## Santhosh.15

Donavan said:


> I got my invite!
> 
> Now time to complete visa app!
> 
> What's the chances of not getting a visa now?


Yes. Welcome to the club.

Congrats


----------



## Santhosh.15

ashpin said:


> I received an invitation
> Thanks


Congrats Ashpin.

Good luck for your next step.

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15

ashish1137 said:


> Guys, I am so happy. I got the invite.
> 
> Again my sincere thanks to all of you for motivating and helping.
> 
> my details: 261312. 60 points. 189. 18th april. i got the invite. Now will file for visa.
> 
> Regards
> Ashish


Ashish, Congrats man.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15

gabhru said:


> Thanks for all your support guys , got the invite.
> 
> Its time to move to the next step and different topic now. Good luck everyone.


Congrats mate. Have fun.

Santhosh


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Congratulations to all my fellow members who have gotten the invite in 12th May'14 round. You all remind me of my excitement of 2 weeks ago. Time to put some plans to actions now. Welcome to the club!

I am so glad that everyone I know from SOL 2211 (stu, donavan, gabhru) has gotten the invite!

My wishes for those still waiting for an invite, especially from SOL 2611 and from other golden six.

For a recent question that has been asked, let's just say If you have 'lodged visa' then the rules from July 1, 2014 will not concern you.

Celebrate hard. You have a lot of work coming up your way.

Cheers!


----------



## anish13

Guys.. congrats to all the invitees.. 

Our very own Sathya had come up with steps to follow after you get an invite.. Here you are.. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7201-eoi-submitted-club-1239.html#post3497385


----------



## sid4frnds

Got the invite finally  Congratulations to all others who received the invite today...


----------



## Santhosh.15

sid4frnds said:


> Got the invite finally  Congratulations to all others who received the invite today...


Congrats Sid.

All the best.

Santhosh


----------



## biff

Guys! So now we have to move to the next stage. Is there a thread that'll be helpful for applying of 189 visa like this one was for people who had submitted EOIs?


----------



## eva-aus1

Thanks i was searching for it.. my bookmarks are too long ;-)

Eva.



anish13 said:


> Guys.. congrats to all the invitees..
> 
> Our very own Sathya had come up with steps to follow after you get an invite.. Here you are..
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7201-eoi-submitted-club-1239.html#post3497385


----------



## anish13

biff said:


> Guys! So now we have to move to the next stage. Is there a thread that'll be helpful for applying of 189 visa like this one was for people who had submitted EOIs?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-5573.html

is where all the action that is happening with respect to 189 and 190 visa


----------



## anish13

eva-aus1 said:


> Thanks i was searching for it.. my bookmarks are too long ;-)
> 
> Eva.


i was doing the same(when i had got my invite) when one of our fellow expat friends posted the same. so i guessed people might do the same as i was doing. Hence posted..


----------



## eva-aus1

Hi ..

Does partner need ielts some specific IELTS score.. while applying visa??

Thks,
Eva


----------



## ashish1137

Santhosh.15 said:


> Ashish, Congrats man.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Santhosh


thank you bro.


----------



## deepeshneo007

anish13 said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-5573.html
> 
> is where all the action that is happening with respect to 189 and 190 visa


Hi Anish, 

thanks for the link. However i am not able to locate the post where a detailed description of what is needed to file 189 visa is written, Do you have it bookmarked or can guide me to the page number?


----------



## ashish1137

eva-aus1 said:


> Hi ..
> 
> Does partner need ielts some specific IELTS score.. while applying visa??
> 
> Thks,
> Eva


Hi eva,

either your partner needs ielts score of 4.5 bands each or a proof from universitythat the mode of imparting education was english.

Regards


----------



## sid4frnds

Santhosh.15 said:


> Congrats Sid.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Santhosh


Thanks Santosh


----------



## krish1420

All,

I have finally got my invite in today's (12th May) round. 

Congratulations to all who received it today! All the best to those who are waiting.

Now the big step of lodging the visa! :fingerscrossed:

Thanks!
Krish


----------



## ashish1137

For those who are on the final step of lodging the visa. 
=========================================

Concise of Thread: How to pay Australian VISA fees
=====================================

Dear Guys,

Since I got an invite in May 12 round, I just inquired ICICI bank in Chandigarh for travel card. At first, they were reluctant but with constant followups, the branch manager inquired the same issue with her Boss. It seems that ICICI bank has now started to issue the travel card with just the copy of passport and invitation mail. When I insisted, she was forced to call her Boss. 

The thread in terms of options on how to pay Australian VISA fees. Now I just completed reading all 36 pages of this thread and over the period people have same questions. Ill take the liberty to summarize the complete content:

1. Option 1 and the easiest is to get an FD in ICICI Bank and get Insta Credit Card issued which gives you 80%/ 90% of the limit in your FD. The limit variation might vary on track record/ branch and the representative dealing with you.
pros: It is easy and since we have arrangement of VISA fees, arranging funds will not be of any problem.
cons: This might attract the currency conversion charges varying from 15k-18k based upon, fees, bank and charges levied.

2. Option 2 is the single AUD currency Forex Travel Card, now both HDFC and ICICI card work well. Better probability is of ICICI card. I also read a post where one of our fellow members paid through SBI International Travel Card.
Pros: only you need to top up with required AUD and a fixed amount will be charged at the rate on which AUD is sold to you. For example, yesterday's conversion price was 57.6 Rs. per AUD. + 150 Rs. + taxes.
Cons: Always top up only the exact required amount. Never get Multi currency card issues, this will lead you in unnecessary hassle and added cost. You need an ICICI bank savings account to have this card from ICICI.

3. Option 3 is to pay it through friends in India or Australia who have australian debit cards, They pay it using there cards and in turn you may chose to transfer them or any way you mutually agree upon. 
Pros: I find this the best way.
Cons: Not everyone might find such a medium.
4. Just to iterate, Debit Cards and Multicurrency Travel cards cannot be used for payments. Getting wrong travel cards may attract double conversion charges. one for loading then unloading and again loading to right cards. So be very cautious after all, it is your hard earned money we are talking about here.

I did a small analysis before my payment, hope it is useful to all. There are ways to pay using normal credit cards as well, But since VISA fees has increased, not everyone has that kind of limit. 

P.S.- Glad if I can be of any help. This is to the best of my knowledge. Sorry for such a long post but I have summarized the complete 29 page thread. I will be using an Australian friend to pay for my VISA fees.

Regards


----------



## Santhosh.15

ashish1137 said:


> For those who are on the final step of lodging the visa.
> =========================================
> 
> Concise of Thread: How to pay Australian VISA fees
> =====================================
> 
> Dear Guys,
> 
> Since I got an invite in May 12 round, I just inquired ICICI bank in Chandigarh for travel card. At first, they were reluctant but with constant followups, the branch manager inquired the same issue with her Boss. It seems that ICICI bank has now started to issue the travel card with just the copy of passport and invitation mail. When I insisted, she was forced to call her Boss.
> 
> The thread in terms of options on how to pay Australian VISA fees. Now I just completed reading all 36 pages of this thread and over the period people have same questions. Ill take the liberty to summarize the complete content:
> 
> 1. Option 1 and the easiest is to get an FD in ICICI Bank and get Insta Credit Card issued which gives you 80%/ 90% of the limit in your FD. The limit variation might vary on track record/ branch and the representative dealing with you.
> pros: It is easy and since we have arrangement of VISA fees, arranging funds will not be of any problem.
> cons: This might attract the currency conversion charges varying from 15k-18k based upon, fees, bank and charges levied.
> 
> 2. Option 2 is the single AUD currency Forex Travel Card, now both HDFC and ICICI card work well. Better probability is of ICICI card. I also read a post where one of our fellow members paid through SBI International Travel Card.
> Pros: only you need to top up with required AUD and a fixed amount will be charged at the rate on which AUD is sold to you. For example, yesterday's conversion price was 57.6 Rs. per AUD. + 150 Rs. + taxes.
> Cons: Always top up only the exact required amount. Never get Multi currency card issues, this will lead you in unnecessary hassle and added cost. You need an ICICI bank savings account to have this card from ICICI.
> 
> 3. Option 3 is to pay it through friends in India or Australia who have australian debit cards, They pay it using there cards and in turn you may chose to transfer them or any way you mutually agree upon.
> Pros: I find this the best way.
> Cons: Not everyone might find such a medium.
> 4. Just to iterate, Debit Cards and Multicurrency Travel cards cannot be used for payments. Getting wrong travel cards may attract double conversion charges. one for loading then unloading and again loading to right cards. So be very cautious after all, it is your hard earned money we are talking about here.
> 
> I did a small analysis before my payment, hope it is useful to all. There are ways to pay using normal credit cards as well, But since VISA fees has increased, not everyone has that kind of limit.
> 
> P.S.- Glad if I can be of any help. This is to the best of my knowledge. Sorry for such a long post but I have summarized the complete 29 page thread. I will be using an Australian friend to pay for my VISA fees.
> 
> Regards


Ashish

Really appreciate your time and efforts mate. A summary of this sort will be of great help, i know how much i had to go thru while paying fees.

I am sure many can benefit from your analysis.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## ashish1137

krish1420 said:


> All,
> 
> I have finally got my invite in today's (12th May) round.
> 
> Congratulations to all who received it today! All the best to those who are waiting.
> 
> Now the big step of lodging the visa! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks!
> Krish


congratulations my friend. same here. 

Regards


----------



## ashish1137

Santhosh.15 said:


> Ashish
> 
> Really appreciate your time and efforts mate. A summary of this sort will be of great help, i know how much i had to go thru while paying fees.
> 
> I am sure many can benefit from your analysis.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh


Thank you Santhosh.


----------



## Viv_

Receive my invitation today. Lodged EOI on 18th April.
Subclass 189, 221111, 60 points.

Good luck to everyone who are still waiting for invitation and good luck to me who will be going to apply PR soon!


----------



## paawee

Congratulations for all those who got their invitation.
I hope and pray and get mine too soon, I applied March 17
for 2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professional
for 60 points
bEST OF LUCK ALL


----------



## chandana

Hi my dear friends,

I just received the wonderful news from my consultant that I finally received the invitation. I feel so excited. 

So, there have been some movement in 65 pointers queue this time. Hope the rest of the 2611xx friends will get your invitations in the next couple of rounds. 

A big milestone achieved and now for the prep work on 189 visa application. 

Updated my banner below.

Subclass 189 | Code: 261111 ICT business analyst | IELTS: 7 | EOI submission: 27-Nov-2013 | Points: 65 | Invitation: 12-May-2014 | VISA Lodged: ??? CO allocated: ??? | Visa Granted: ???


----------



## eva-aus1

Gr8 Chandana.. Congratss.. 

Eva.


----------



## Viv_

may i know how to change the banner?


----------



## pyramid

Viv_ said:


> may i know how to change the banner?


click user CP and then edit signature.


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

chandana said:


> Hi my dear friends, I just received the wonderful news from my consultant that I finally received the invitation. I feel so excited.  So, there have been some movement in 65 pointers queue this time. Hope the rest of the 2611xx friends will get your invitations in the next couple of rounds. A big milestone achieved and now for the prep work on 189 visa application. Updated my banner below. Subclass 189 | Code: 261111 ICT business analyst | IELTS: 7 | EOI submission: 27-Nov-2013 | Points: 65 | Invitation: 12-May-2014 | VISA Lodged: ??? CO allocated: ??? | Visa Granted: ???


 Congratulations!!! Chandana. Good luck for next stages 😃


----------



## shenlishidao

chandana said:


> Hi my dear friends,
> 
> I just received the wonderful news from my consultant that I finally received the invitation. I feel so excited.
> 
> So, there have been some movement in 65 pointers queue this time. Hope the rest of the 2611xx friends will get your invitations in the next couple of rounds.
> 
> A big milestone achieved and now for the prep work on 189 visa application.
> 
> Updated my banner below.
> 
> Subclass 189 | Code: 261111 ICT business analyst | IELTS: 7 | EOI submission: 27-Nov-2013 | Points: 65 | Invitation: 12-May-2014 | VISA Lodged: ??? CO allocated: ??? | Visa Granted: ???


congrats chandana! at least we know that 65 points applicants still get hope.


----------



## shenlishidao

Kiran.Nazre said:


> Congratulations!!! Chandana. Good luck for next stages 😃


I reckon you will get your invitation next round, Kiran.


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

shenlishidao said:


> I reckon you will get your invitation next round, Kiran.


I think so, thanks a lot Shenlishidao.


----------



## Viv_

Viv_ said:


> may i know how to change the banner?


Can't find 'edit signature':nerd:


----------



## anish13

Viv_ said:


> Can't find 'edit signature':nerd:


i guess after 5 posts you can edit your signature. At the top right corner under "quick links"


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Viv_ said:


> Receive my invitation today. Lodged EOI on 18th April.
> Subclass 189, 221111, 60 points.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who are still waiting for invitation and good luck to me who will be going to apply PR soon!


Congrats and welcome to the club!


----------



## Viv_

anish13 said:


> i guess after 5 posts you can edit your signature. At the top right corner under "quick links"


Got it! thank you.
I can't change my signature yet though.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Viv_ said:


> Can't find 'edit signature':nerd:


Top left 'User CP' then on the following page 'Edit Signature' on the left vertical menu.


----------



## anish13

Viv_ said:


> Got it! thank you.
> I can't change my signature yet though.


try now.. you have got the 5th post just now


----------



## Viv_

anish13 said:


> try now.. you have got the 5th post just now


still not permitted...


----------



## anish13

Viv_ said:


> still not permitted...


oh.. why do you raise this with the moderators. Usually it is after 5 posts that you can edit your signature. Not sure if the rules have changed


----------



## kyoizanag

kyoizanag said:


> The only problem with 2611 is there is a low ceiling from the beginning, then the invitations got eaten up fast. As for last round, they merely issued 15 invitations (1287 - 1272 = 15). Of course you can only expect 70s could get it.
> 
> But from next round, there will be some invitations for 65s.
> Among all the occupations, 2611 is the only category where 60s get stuck in.


I have predicted that 2611 65s would get some invitations in this round. Two weeks time is too short for the 70s to fill up, even just for 20s slots. The 65s queue would slowly move in the rest rounds.


----------



## Viv_

Just a quick question, do I need to certify every docs including the Police check?


----------



## Sam2304

Viv_ said:


> Just a quick question, do I need to certify every docs including the Police check?


Not needed if you are uploading colored scan copies. For black n white, you need to certify it


----------



## anish13

Viv_ said:


> Just a quick question, do I need to certify every docs including the Police check?


For visa application,

original coloured scanned documents will do.. 

If its not an original then you need to motorize it and in the scanned document, the notary symbol should be in colour


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Viv_ said:


> Just a quick question, do I need to certify every docs including the Police check?


First you need to thank those who congratulated you. 

Now

Colored docs = color scan and direct upload
B/W docs = Certified and then color scan and upload


----------



## joyshibu

Hi 

Anybody can please update who got the last invite( date) for 261313 with 60 pts.My Agent submitted on 1st may . I donot know whether I got my invite not.She is not replying for my mails


----------



## Viv_

anish13
MaxTheWolf and Sam2304

Many thanks for your information....=)))
Really appreciate it..=)))


----------



## anish13

joyshibu said:


> Hi
> 
> Anybody can please update who got the last invite( date) for 261313 with 60 pts.My Agent submitted on 1st may . I donot know whether I got my invite not.She is not replying for my mails


according to this forum, the last invite date who got was april 29th but i think even you would have got the invite.. I am congratulating you in advance..


----------



## joyshibu

anish13 said:


> according to this forum, the last invite date who got was april 29th but i think even you would have got the invite.. I am congratulating you in advance..


Thanks for ur Wishes.. same time worried till I get the update from my agent.. feeling sad for choosing an agent ..


----------



## sevnik0202

joyshibu said:


> Thanks for ur Wishes.. same time worried till I get the update from my agent.. feeling sad for choosing an agent ..


Made the same mistake mate. Anyways its almost office time so within no time I will get in touch with my agent. Already shot him an SMS. Enjoying the rain and waiting for a response from my agent. Planning to visit ICICI bank in the noon for the forex travel card.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

My Dear Loved ones,

I just received the wonderful news from my consultant that I finally received the invitation. I feel so excited. Hope the rest of the 2611xx friends will get your invitations in the next couple of rounds. Now its the time for prep work on 189 visa application. Thanks and Best Wishes to all. Regards,
Kiran


----------



## sevnik0202

Kiran.Nazre said:


> My Dear Loved ones,
> 
> I just received the wonderful news from my consultant that I finally received the invitation. I feel so excited. Hope the rest of the 2611xx friends will get your invitations in the next couple of rounds. Now its the time for prep work on 189 visa application. Thanks and Best Wishes to all. Regards,
> Kiran


Congrats Kiran. Party time have a blast today
.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

sevnik0202 said:


> Congrats Kiran. Party time have a blast today
> .
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Thanks a lot Dev


----------



## anish13

Kiran.Nazre said:


> My Dear Loved ones,
> 
> I just received the wonderful news from my consultant that I finally received the invitation. I feel so excited. Hope the rest of the 2611xx friends will get your invitations in the next couple of rounds. Now its the time for prep work on 189 visa application. Thanks and Best Wishes to all. Regards,
> Kiran


congrats.. i remember you being a little low yesterday.. wonderful.. have a blast


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

anish13 said:


> congrats.. i remember you being a little low yesterday.. wonderful.. have a blast


 Thanks a lot Anish :cheer2::dance:


----------



## shivas

Kiran.Nazre said:


> My Dear Loved ones,
> 
> I just received the wonderful news from my consultant that I finally received the invitation. I feel so excited. Hope the rest of the 2611xx friends will get your invitations in the next couple of rounds. Now its the time for prep work on 189 visa application. Thanks and Best Wishes to all. Regards,
> Kiran


Congrats mate...I'm so happy and relieved that 65 queue is moving again. Wish u all the best for your visa application. Now, if we rest of us can know the last one who was invited in this round we can breathe free.


----------



## shivas

chandana said:


> Hi my dear friends,
> 
> I just received the wonderful news from my consultant that I finally received the invitation. I feel so excited.
> 
> So, there have been some movement in 65 pointers queue this time. Hope the rest of the 2611xx friends will get your invitations in the next couple of rounds.
> 
> A big milestone achieved and now for the prep work on 189 visa application.
> 
> Updated my banner below.
> 
> Subclass 189 | Code: 261111 ICT business analyst | IELTS: 7 | EOI submission: 27-Nov-2013 | Points: 65 | Invitation: 12-May-2014 | VISA Lodged: ??? CO allocated: ??? | Visa Granted: ???


Congrats chandana..I have been hoping that you will get invited in this round and it came true. Wish u all the best.


----------



## arunan

*Pay slips*

Dear All,

I have the bank statements as salary proof for my previous company, but have only 5 to 6 pay slips all of the same year (2007 alone). Payslips of all years is a must to file the Visa ? Please suggest.

Thanks,


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

shivas said:


> Congrats mate...I'm so happy and relieved that 65 queue is moving again. Wish u all the best for your visa application. Now, if we rest of us can know the last one who was invited in this round we can breathe free.


 Thanks a lot Shiva.


----------



## sonica

chandana said:


> Hi my dear friends,
> 
> I just received the wonderful news from my consultant that I finally received the invitation. I feel so excited.
> 
> So, there have been some movement in 65 pointers queue this time. Hope the rest of the 2611xx friends will get your invitations in the next couple of rounds.
> 
> A big milestone achieved and now for the prep work on 189 visa application.
> 
> Updated my banner below.
> 
> Subclass 189 | Code: 261111 ICT business analyst | IELTS: 7 | EOI submission: 27-Nov-2013 | Points: 65 | Invitation: 12-May-2014 | VISA Lodged: ??? CO allocated: ??? | Visa Granted: ???


Big congratulations to u... Thank God they showed mercy on 65 pointers. .. You getting an invite is a ray of hope for all of us in 2611....All the best with the visa process


----------



## sumy08

HMalhotra said:


> Hi Rocky Rambo,
> 
> Yes, you can do your medicals before you get the invite via Health Declarations. You can find the same in the immi account. Once you submit the Health Declaration form , you will be immediately provided with the HAP ID and hence you will have to take an appointment with the nearby registered hospital India
> 
> They will send your medical results directly to the DIBP. One piece of advise would be to get the required tests at a local clinic first to be sure bout the results.
> 
> I did the same way.. All the best!


Hi Dear,

If I have to get tested in local clinic 1st, it would be X-Ray & Blood test for HIV right ?

Anything else, if I missed something ?


----------



## arunan

Santhosh.15 said:


> Ashish
> 
> Really appreciate your time and efforts mate. A summary of this sort will be of great help, i know how much i had to go thru while paying fees.
> 
> I am sure many can benefit from your analysis.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh



Please let me know how much shoud we top the ICICI travel card with for payment of visa fees.

Thanks,
Aruna


----------



## sonica

Kiran.Nazre said:


> My Dear Loved ones,
> 
> I just received the wonderful news from my consultant that I finally received the invitation. I feel so excited. Hope the rest of the 2611xx friends will get your invitations in the next couple of rounds. Now its the time for prep work on 189 visa application. Thanks and Best Wishes to all. Regards,
> Kiran


Super happy for you... After a sad and depressed evening yesterday. .. The new day brought good news for... Congratulations


----------



## shivas

*Updated ICT BA & SA(2611) list as on 12May14.*

NAME EOI/VDOE POINTS INVITED DATE
Chandana (2611)-----27 Nov 2013------- 65 pts. Invited 12May
Kiran (2611)-----------3 dec 2013------- 65 pts. Invited 12May
shenlishidao(2611)----20 Dec 2013---- 65 pts
Niel(2611)--------------21 Dec 2013---- 65 pts
Pappu(2611)-----------26 Dec 2013 ---- 65 pts
Oorvs(2611)------------07 Jan 2014------ 65pts
Shiva(2611)-------------17feb2014------ 65 pts
Raghav(2611)----------21Feb2014...........65 pts
Sonica(2611)------------28 feb 2014........ 65 pts
JeDiKnight(2611)--------11Apr 2014.........65 pt
Chuminh(2611)----------11/Jan/2014---- 60 pts
Samy25 (2611)-----------28Mar/2014---- 60 pts


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

sonica said:


> Big congratulations to u... Thank God they showed mercy on 65 pointers. .. You getting an invite is a ray of hope for all of us in 2611....All the best with the visa process


 Thanks a lot Sonica and I pray that all 2611xx gets moving with no hurdles...


----------



## Joe M

radical said:


> You're sitting on 65 which is in the "green zone" so just relax, sip some vodka and keep rolling :roll:


Thanks. I got the invitation today. Radical, I guess same is the case with you too. Anyone else who'd been awaiting invitations?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

arunan said:


> Please let me know how much shoud we top the ICICI travel card with for payment of visa fees.
> 
> Thanks,
> Aruna


Hi

Through Visa or Mastercard that would be AUD 3558 or more for single applicant.


----------



## chandana

Kiran.Nazre said:


> My Dear Loved ones,
> 
> I just received the wonderful news from my consultant that I finally received the invitation. I feel so excited. Hope the rest of the 2611xx friends will get your invitations in the next couple of rounds. Now its the time for prep work on 189 visa application. Thanks and Best Wishes to all. Regards,
> Kiran


Congratulations Kiran! We made it today. 

I'm also certain the rest of the 65 pointers will get their invites within the next couple of rounds. Just keep up the spirits and never give up.

Cheers!
Chandana


----------



## chuminh

shivas said:


> *Updated ICT BA & SA(2611) list as on 12May14.*
> 
> NAME EOI/VDOE POINTS INVITED DATE
> Chandana (2611)-----27 Nov 2013------- 65 pts. Invited 12May
> Kiran (2611)-----------3 dec 2013------- 65 pts. Invited 12May
> shenlishidao(2611)----20 Dec 2013---- 65 pts
> Niel(2611)--------------21 Dec 2013---- 65 pts
> Pappu(2611)-----------26 Dec 2013 ---- 65 pts
> Oorvs(2611)------------07 Jan 2014------ 65pts
> Shiva(2611)-------------17feb2014------ 65 pts
> Raghav(2611)----------21Feb2014...........65 pts
> Sonica(2611)------------28 feb 2014........ 65 pts
> JeDiKnight(2611)--------11Apr 2014.........65 pt
> Chuminh(2611)----------11/Jan/2014---- 60 pts
> Samy25 (2611)-----------28Mar/2014---- 60 pts


May I ask how did Chandana and Kiran get invited with 65 point as the cutoff for last round still 70. Did they change to 190 and get invite?

Ok, my bad, there was an invitation round last night. I thought it will be next sunday. anyway, good luck to both of you and hope all 65 get cleared by july so I have a chance.


----------



## chandana

shivas said:


> Congrats chandana..I have been hoping that you will get invited in this round and it came true. Wish u all the best.


Thanks Shiva for the well wishes as well as to all in the forum for the encouragement! Looking forward to share every bit of detail in the rest of the processing for everyone's benefit.


----------



## sas119

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi
> 
> Through Visa or Mastercard that would be AUD 3558 or more for single applicant.


Hi Max,

If I am not wrong, it is AUD 3520 for single applicant and an additional AUD 1760 for any dependant over 18 years of age. It is not AUD 3558.

Congratulations to all my fellow buddies who received invitations on 12th May and good luck to all others who are waiting.


----------



## chandana

chuminh said:


> May I ask how did Chandana and Kiran get invited with 65 point as the cutoff for last round still 70. Did they change to 190 and get invite?
> 
> Ok, my bad, there was an invitation round last night. I thought it will be next sunday. anyway, good luck to both of you and hope all 65 get cleared by july so I have a chance.


Hi Chuminh,

Keep your spirits up! Once all the 65 pointers get cleared, it will be the era of the 60 pointers. Anyway, there is good hope from the July replenishment in ceilings.

Cheers! 
Chandana


----------



## chuminh

chandana said:


> Hi Chuminh,
> 
> Keep your spirits up! Once all the 65 pointers get cleared, it will be the era of the 60 pointers. Anyway, there is good hope from the July replenishment in ceilings.
> 
> Cheers!
> Chandana


I hope so


----------



## hiya_hanan

Congratulations ! to all the people who received the invite & all the best for future process ahead ! Thanks a ton for your support guys!


----------



## samy25

chuminh said:


> I hope so


Dont loose ur hope ...i am after U  n praying to get invite this year. i like the way every one is updating here so easy to trace the trend. other wise i was so tense when i saw april EOI with 70 points got invite in last two rounds.

So keep praying


----------



## arunan

*Bank statement*

Dear All,

Do we need to notarize the bank statement as well ? As this will be directly from bank is this needed ?
Please help.

Thanks,


----------



## kyoizanag

sas119 said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> If I am not wrong, it is AUD 3520 for single applicant and an additional AUD 1760 for any dependant over 18 years of age. It is not AUD 3558.
> 
> Congratulations to all my fellow buddies who received invitations on 12th May and good luck to all others who are waiting.


AUD3520 for the application, AUD38 for debit/credit card subcharge. I paid today and it was AUD3558 in total. I used an Aussie bank debit visa card. Not sure about other methods.


----------



## arunan

kyoizanag said:


> AUD3520 for the application, AUD38 for debit/credit card subcharge. I paid today and it was AUD3558 in total. I used an Aussie bank debit visa card. Not sure about other methods.


Thanks for all your replies. For ICICI bank travel card too will there be any surcharges too?


----------



## sevnik0202

Dear All

Finally I too am invited. Thanks to all for ur wishes nd support. Looking forward to visa application. Best wishes to all waiting for invites.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## Vasu G

sevnik0202 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Finally I too am invited. Thanks to all for ur wishes nd support. Looking forward to visa application. Best wishes to all waiting for invites.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


You should be... I guess you were on the top of the list. Invited first and posting last. ha ha.. 
Anyway congrats mate. All the best for your visa.


----------



## sevnik0202

Vasu G said:


> You should be... I guess you were on the top of the list. Invited first and posting last. ha ha..
> Anyway congrats mate. All the best for your visa.


Thanks Vasu.


----------



## sevnik0202

Time to update signature.


----------



## chandana

Hi Seniors,

Generally, how long does the visa processing take, after the lodgement? I've read previously that usually this is about 6 weeks but worse case, about 3 months.

What documents need to have a lawyer's seal, and is it the "True Copy" seal or the "Notarized" seal, along with the signature?

Trust the rest of the documents can be just color scanned copies.

Your expert opinion is much appreciated.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hi All- have a query- I want to apply for Visa 190 for 223111- HR, can i also file EOI?

- States are seeking 7 in all bands, my current score is 7 overall, but 6.5 in 2 subjects
- Right now no state is sponsoring my occupation.

Am i still eligible to apply for 190, my agent- Y- Axis says, if we fill EOI it asks for state sponsorship for 190. Please help me...

Thanks
Vishnu


----------



## SunFlower48

sumy08 said:


> Keep updated about invite guys..
> 
> Add me in
> 
> Sumy08---------263111--------9 Apr-----60 Points


Applied for SA Sponsorship 14 April, Got "Invitation to Apply" 12 May (Today) 135112 60 Points including SA sponsorship


----------



## sonica

chuminh said:


> May I ask how did Chandana and Kiran get invited with 65 point as the cutoff for last round still 70. Did they change to 190 and get invite?
> 
> Ok, my bad, there was an invitation round last night. I thought it will be next sunday. anyway, good luck to both of you and hope all 65 get cleared by july so I have a chance.


I hope so... its just the occupational ceiling that's a cause of worry.


----------



## cebuano

Hi, I just want to join in this thread. I have recompiled and added mine to the list -

shivas (2611)--------26 Nov 2013-----60 pts
Chandana (2611)-------27 Nov 2013-----65 pts (Invited 12May)
Kiran (2611)----------03 Dec 2013-----65 pts (Invited 12May)
shenlishidao(2611)----20 Dec 2013-----65 pts
Niel(2611)------------21 Dec 2013-----65 pts
Pappu(2611)-----------26 Dec 2013-----65 pts
Oorvs(2611)-----------07 Jan 2014-----65 pts
chuminh (2611)--------11 Jan 2014-----60 pts
Shiva(2611)-----------17 Feb 2014-----65 pts
Raghav(2611)----------21 Feb 2014-----65 pts
Sonica(2611)----------28 Feb 2014-----65 pts
JeDiKnight(2611)------11 Apr 2014-----65 pts
Samy25 (2611)---------28 Mar 2014-----60 pts
cebuano (2611)--------04 Apr 2014-----60 pts


----------



## hiya_hanan

That was quick Chandana ! Good show & all the best !!

T&R
hiya_hanan



chandana said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Generally, how long does the visa processing take, after the lodgement? I've read previously that usually this is about 6 weeks but worse case, about 3 months.
> 
> What documents need to have a lawyer's seal, and is it the "True Copy" seal or the "Notarized" seal, along with the signature?
> 
> Trust the rest of the documents can be just color scanned copies.
> 
> Your expert opinion is much appreciated.
> 
> thanks in advance.


----------



## nicemathan

Hi All,

I see, there are many applicants with 65 points, waiting since Nov/Dec’13 for invitation. That’s around 5-6months.

I suppose, it will be even longer for 60 pointers.

Is it going to be the same / similar kind of waiting period, even after July’14 for 2611 (BA) for 65 & 60 points holders.

Your response will be helpful to plan mentally and finances


----------



## Jon Knight1983

Invite received!! I'm so happy!!


----------



## Santhosh.15

Jon Knight1983 said:


> Invite received!! I'm so happy!!


Congrats...party time

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## Vasu G

Hi All,

I have a question, will I get a mail from Skill Select if there is any increase in my points? I will complete 3+ years next month.

Thanks,
Vasu.


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

8rash said:


> Count me in too ,
> Rashmi - 261111 -- 65---3 Dec 2013, 9:30 AM


Hi 8rush,

Have you received your invite today? if yes can you please update your signature?

Regards,
Kiran


----------



## shivas

*Updated ICT BA & SA(2611) list as on 12 May14*

NAME------- EOI/VDOE --------POINTS--------- INVITED DATE
Chandana (2611)-----27 Nov 2013------- 65 pts. Invited 12May
Kiran (2611)-----------3 dec 2013------- 65 pts. Invited 12May
Rashmi(2611) ----3 Dec 2013--------------65pts. Invited 12 May
shenlishidao(2611)----20 Dec 2013---- 65 pts
Niel(2611)--------------21 Dec 2013---- 65 pts
Pappu(2611)-----------26 Dec 2013 ---- 65 pts
Oorvs(2611)------------07 Jan 2014------ 65pts
Shiva(2611)-------------17feb2014------ 65 pts
Raghav(2611)----------21Feb2014...........65 pts
Sonica(2611)------------28 feb 2014........ 65 pts
JeDiKnight(2611)--------11Apr 2014.........65 pt
Chuminh(2611)----------11/Jan/2014---- 60 pts
Samy25 (2611)-----------28Mar/2014---- 60 pts
cebuano (2611)--------04 Apr 2014---------60 pts

**New members cebuano, Rashmi added in this post.


----------



## 8rash

Hi Kiran.Nazre,

Yeah , by gods grace , I did !!





Kiran.Nazre said:


> Hi 8rush,
> 
> Have you received your invite today? if yes can you please update your signature?
> 
> Regards,
> Kiran


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

8rash said:


> Hi Kiran.Nazre,
> 
> Yeah , by gods grace , I did !!


Congratulation 8rash!!!. Welcome to the club and all the best for next stage.


----------



## 8rash

Thanks a lot  Indeed it was a long wait !!




Kiran.Nazre said:


> Congratulation 8rash!!!. Welcome to the club and all the best for next stage.


----------



## vanitha.chandra

Hi All,

I had applied for EOI on April 5th 2014 under the 261111 (ICT Business Analyst). Will i get the response by email. 

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## vanitha.chandra

Hi,

I applied for EOI for Victoria SS and they also came back asking why i prefer that state when i have relative in NSW. I gave clarifications and they gave an acknowledgment on April 16th 2014. Do i still stand a chance to get a positive reply from them.

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## samy25

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied for EOI on April 5th 2014 under the 261111 (ICT Business Analyst). Will i get the response by email.
> 
> Regards,
> Vanitha


how many points u claimed?


----------



## nicemathan

I suppose it depends on your points....



vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied for EOI on April 5th 2014 under the 261111 (ICT Business Analyst). Will i get the response by email.
> 
> Regards,
> Vanitha


----------



## shenlishidao

Kiran.Nazre said:


> My Dear Loved ones,
> 
> I just received the wonderful news from my consultant that I finally received the invitation. I feel so excited. Hope the rest of the 2611xx friends will get your invitations in the next couple of rounds. Now its the time for prep work on 189 visa application. Thanks and Best Wishes to all. Regards,
> Kiran


really good news Kiran. Congrats! Now I've been moved to the top of our waiting list...


----------



## shenlishidao

shivas said:


> *Updated ICT BA & SA(2611) list as on 12May14.*
> 
> NAME EOI/VDOE POINTS INVITED DATE
> Chandana (2611)-----27 Nov 2013------- 65 pts. Invited 12May
> Kiran (2611)-----------3 dec 2013------- 65 pts. Invited 12May
> shenlishidao(2611)----20 Dec 2013---- 65 pts
> Niel(2611)--------------21 Dec 2013---- 65 pts
> Pappu(2611)-----------26 Dec 2013 ---- 65 pts
> Oorvs(2611)------------07 Jan 2014------ 65pts
> Shiva(2611)-------------17feb2014------ 65 pts
> Raghav(2611)----------21Feb2014...........65 pts
> Sonica(2611)------------28 feb 2014........ 65 pts
> JeDiKnight(2611)--------11Apr 2014.........65 pt
> Chuminh(2611)----------11/Jan/2014---- 60 pts
> Samy25 (2611)-----------28Mar/2014---- 60 pts


Thanks Shivas for updating the list. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## neil123

shenlishidao said:


> really good news Kiran. Congrats! Now I've been moved to the top of our waiting list...


I am slightly behind you. Do you think we can get invite in next couple of rounds?


----------



## shenlishidao

neil123 said:


> I am slightly behind you. Do you think we can get invite in next couple of rounds?


We need to wait for the report and to see how many invitations that were sent out this round. In April, only 10+ invitations sent out each round, so that is also another reason why the cut-off point was 70. Since people submitted on 3rd Dec have got invited, the cut-off date at least move from 26th Nov to 3rd Dec (7 days) for 65 points. So I reckon we can expect that we could get invited in June. but if the cut-off date is, say, 8th Dec or even 10th, then we might get invited in the next round.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sas119 said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> If I am not wrong, it is AUD 3520 for single applicant and an additional AUD 1760 for any dependant over 18 years of age. It is not AUD 3558.
> 
> Congratulations to all my fellow buddies who received invitations on 12th May and good luck to all others who are waiting.


Just as currectly explained by 'kyoizanag' as to how it comes to AUD 3,558.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

arunan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Do we need to notarize the bank statement as well ? As this will be directly from bank is this needed ?
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks,


Coloured originals = coloured scan -> Upload to ImmiAccount
B/W originals = Notarize/Certify True Copy -> Coloured Scan -> Upload to ImmiAccount

I hope this answers more than you asked for.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

arunan said:


> Thanks for all your replies. For ICICI bank travel card too will there be any surcharges too?


What makes you think ICICI is any different? Surcharge is levied on secure connection and authetication gateways provided by Visa and Mastercard. Banks have nothing to do with it.

I hope atleast for this reply I'll get a thanks from you.


----------



## shivas

shenlishidao said:


> We need to wait for the report and to see how many invitations that were sent out this round. In April, only 10+ invitations sent out each round, so that is also another reason why the cut-off point was 70. Since people submitted on 3rd Dec have got invited, the cut-off date at least move from 26th Nov to 3rd Dec (7 days) for 65 points. So I reckon we can expect that we could get invited in June. but if the cut-off date is, say, 8th Dec or even 10th, then we might get invited in the next round.


logically speaking there should be around 70 invitations left by now. Considering the fact that the ACS remained closed for 4 weeks in last December unto January, there could be less no of applicants too. so, this might make the queue move much faster than expected. I hope all you december applicants get invitations in the next round. 

Shenlisidao, Pappu and Niel - Wish u good luck for next round.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

chandana said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Generally, how long does the visa processing take, after the lodgement? I've read previously that usually this is about 6 weeks but worse case, about 3 months.
> 
> What documents need to have a lawyer's seal, and is it the "True Copy" seal or the "Notarized" seal, along with the signature?
> 
> Trust the rest of the documents can be just color scanned copies.
> 
> Your expert opinion is much appreciated.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Disclaimer: By replying to this post I am not claiming to be a senior. 

What you have read about processing times is more or less accurate.

For uploading docs

Golden Rule:

Coloured originals -> Colour Scan -> Upload to ImmiAccount
B/W Docs -> Notarize/Certify True Copy -> Colour Scan -> Upload to ImmiAccount

Notarize or Certify notwithstanding, both are equally acceptabe.


----------



## hgan_16

Hi Seniors,

I have a query on EOI Submission. 
I have cleared my IELTS in January 2014. L-9,R-8.5,W-8,S-7.5 (Overall - 8.5) and I have submitted my ACS Skill Assessment (261311) on 15th March, 2014 and I'm expecting the results by end of May, 2014. If I get a positive ACS Assessment (which I' hoping I should :fingerscrossed, I should be able to claim 5 points for work experience sometime by end of July.

My question is, once I have the ACS Skill assessment result, can I submit an EOI with 55 points? Or do I need to wait till I complete 5 years of work ex to claim the additional 5 points to make it an even 60?
I have read that we can update the EOI at any time? So wouldn't it make sense to submit an EOI soon after the assessment and update it in July?
I'm not sure what all information we need to fill in while submitting the EOI?

OR

Also, can I claim additional 5 points in the EOI right now, that will make it 60 and I should have an invite by June end and I'll have 60 days to lodge the visa, which I can do in July end or August start when I have the 5 years of experience? This should immune me from any rule/law changes in July because I'll have an invite before July itself?

Any thoughts or suggestions are welcome. 

Really confused.

Thanks,
Harsh


----------



## shenlishidao

shivas said:


> logically speaking there should be around 70 invitations left by now. Considering the fact that the ACS remained closed for 4 weeks in last December unto January, there could be less no of applicants too. so, this might make the queue move much faster than expected. I hope all you december applicants get invitations in the next round.
> 
> Shenlisidao, Pappu and Niel - Wish u good luck for next round.


Thanks Shivas. I hope so.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi All- have a query- I want to apply for Visa 190 for 223111- HR, can i also file EOI?
> 
> - States are seeking 7 in all bands, my current score is 7 overall, but 6.5 in 2 subjects
> - Right now no state is sponsoring my occupation.
> 
> Am i still eligible to apply for 190, my agent- Y- Axis says, if we fill EOI it asks for state sponsorship for 190. Please help me...
> 
> Thanks
> Vishnu


Dear Giri Vishnu

For subclass 190 the following three things are must to submit an EOI:

1) Your occupation must be listed in the Occupation list of a state.
2) You must get a positive Skills Assessment from your assessing authority.
3) You must achieve the minimum IELTS band in EACH module as required by your assessing authority.


----------



## smady41

sid4frnds said:


> Got the invite finally  Congratulations to all others who received the invite today...


looks like i got left out in this round. hoping to make n the next. Congrats to all of you who made it!. 

Anyone from May EOI got in this time?


----------



## sevnik0202

hgan_16 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have a query on EOI Submission.
> I have cleared my IELTS in January 2014. L-9,R-8.5,W-8,S-7.5 (Overall - 8.5) and I have submitted my ACS Skill Assessment (261311) on 15th March, 2014 and I'm expecting the results by end of May, 2014. If I get a positive ACS Assessment (which I' hoping I should :fingerscrossed, I should be able to claim 5 points for work experience sometime by end of July.
> 
> My question is, once I have the ACS Skill assessment result, can I submit an EOI with 55 points? Or do I need to wait till I complete 5 years of work ex to claim the additional 5 points to make it an even 60?
> I have read that we can update the EOI at any time? So wouldn't it make sense to submit an EOI soon after the assessment and update it in July?
> I'm not sure what all information we need to fill in while submitting the EOI?
> 
> OR
> 
> Also, can I claim additional 5 points in the EOI right now, that will make it 60 and I should have an invite by June end and I'll have 60 days to lodge the visa, which I can do in July end or August start when I have the 5 years of experience? This should immune me from any rule/law changes in July because I'll have an invite before July itself?
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions are welcome.
> 
> Really confused.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harsh


 EOI with 55 points is of no use. since when you will achieve 60 points that date will actually be considered for invite so no benefit of applying with 55 points. Just my few cents.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## koleth

kyoizanag said:


> AUD3520 for the application, AUD38 for debit/credit card subcharge. I paid today and it was AUD3558 in total. I used an Aussie bank debit visa card. Not sure about other methods.


Hi kyoizanag,
I have one of my friend who have Bank account in AUS and he have Internet banking for the same account, can i use his debit card for VISA Payment or is it only the credit card which is accepted on the Visa application webpage?

Thanks in advance


----------



## hgan_16

sevnik0202 said:


> EOI with 55 points is of no use. since when you will achieve 60 points that date will actually be considered for invite so no benefit of applying with 55 points. Just my few cents.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Thanks for the reply Dev,

Now that's cleared. What about the other option. wherein I claim 5 points for work ex right now in the EOI, get an invite and then lodge the visa only once I complete 5 years of work ex (i.e. in July end)? Will that work? Or do we need to give the skill assessment reference while submitting the EOI?

What kind of information do we need to submit along with the EOI??

Thanks in advance,
Harsh


----------



## MaxTheWolf

hgan_16 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have a query on EOI Submission.
> I have cleared my IELTS in January 2014. L-9,R-8.5,W-8,S-7.5 (Overall - 8.5) and I have submitted my ACS Skill Assessment (261311) on 15th March, 2014 and I'm expecting the results by end of May, 2014. If I get a positive ACS Assessment (which I' hoping I should :fingerscrossed, I should be able to claim 5 points for work experience sometime by end of July.
> 
> My question is, once I have the ACS Skill assessment result, can I submit an EOI with 55 points? Or do I need to wait till I complete 5 years of work ex to claim the additional 5 points to make it an even 60?
> I have read that we can update the EOI at any time? So wouldn't it make sense to submit an EOI soon after the assessment and update it in July?
> I'm not sure what all information we need to fill in while submitting the EOI?
> 
> OR
> 
> Also, can I claim additional 5 points in the EOI right now, that will make it 60 and I should have an invite by June end and I'll have 60 days to lodge the visa, which I can do in July end or August start when I have the 5 years of experience? This should immune me from any rule/law changes in July because I'll have an invite before July itself?
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions are welcome.
> 
> Really confused.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harsh


Wow, An opportunity to deliver EOI vs. Invitation vs. Visa Lodgement lecture! 

Hi Harsh

Let's get something straight first. You can NEVER change your points claimed in your EOI once you have gotten an invitation. Whatever you submit in an EOI is what you need to prove when you lodge your visa request after you have gotten an invitation, which is based on your submitted EOI itself. Your EOI gets automatically updated ONLY until you have not been invited to lodge a visa. Once you have been invited you do not have any option to update your claimed points, neither automatically nor manually, even if you can prove that you can NOW (during lodging your visa) claim more points than what you had claimed in your EOI.

For subclass 189 you need 60 points or more to submit an EOI;
For subclass 190 you need 55 points or more to submit an EOI, but if you have 60 points or more you would usually go for subclass 189 and not 190.

190 takes much time to get a state sponsorship but it is quicker while in process as against 189. I hope you know any other details about 189 and 190.

As for the employment points you mentioned, for 3 years or more but less than 5 years of SKILLED experience you get 5 points. Now, whether your experience, in whole or in part, is skilled or not is again for your assessing authority to decide. In the assessment letter of Employment Assessment they will mention the dates between/from which your experience is to be considered SKILLED Experience. You can not and must not claim points for anything NOW for which you can not produce a proof NOW. So, get your assessment result of experience first and then claim your points when you have your assessment result in your hands.

To get yourself 'immuned' from change in visa rules you'll have to 'Lodge Visa' before July 1, 2014.

All the very best


----------



## sevnik0202

hgan_16 said:


> Thanks for the reply Dev,
> 
> Now that's cleared. What about the other option. wherein I claim 5 points for work ex right now in the EOI, get an invite and then lodge the visa only once I complete 5 years of work ex (i.e. in July end)? Will that work? Or do we need to give the skill assessment reference while submitting the EOI?
> 
> What kind of information do we need to submit along with the EOI??
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Harsh


For EOI you need assessment result + IELTS.

Hope that clears all your doubts?

Cheers
Dev


----------



## MaxTheWolf

koleth said:


> Hi kyoizanag,
> I have one of my friend who have Bank account in AUS and he have Internet banking for the same account, can i use his debit card for VISA Payment or is it only the credit card which is accepted on the Visa application webpage?
> 
> Thanks in advance


If I may answer it - 

You can use your friend's card, no problem.

But make sure you ask your friend first.


----------



## hgan_16

MaxTheWolf said:


> Wow, An opportunity to deliver EOI vs. Invitation vs. Visa Lodgement lecture!
> 
> Hi Harsh
> 
> Let's get something straight first. You can NEVER change your points claimed in your EOI once you have gotten an invitation. Whatever you submit in an EOI is what you need to prove when you lodge your visa request after you have gotten an invitation, which is based on your submitted EOI itself. Your EOI gets automatically updated ONLY until you have not been invited to lodge a visa. Once you have been invited you do not have any option to update your claimed points, neither automatically nor manually, even if you can prove that you can NOW (during lodging your visa) claim more points than what you had claimed in your EOI.
> 
> For subclass 189 you need 60 points or more to submit an EOI;
> For subclass 190 you need 55 points or more to submit an EOI, but if you have 60 points or more you would usually go for subclass 189 and not 190.
> 
> 190 takes much time to get a state sponsorship but it is quicker while in process as against 189. I hope you know any other details about 189 and 190.
> 
> As for the employment points you mentioned, for 3 years or more but less than 5 years of SKILLED experience you get 5 points. Now, whether your experience, in whole or in part, is skilled or not is again for your assessing authority to decide. In the assessment letter of Employment Assessment they will mention the dates between/from which your experience is to be considered SKILLED Experience. You can not and must not claim points for anything NOW for which you can not produce a proof NOW. So, get your assessment result of experience first and then claim your points when you have your assessment result in your hands.
> 
> All the very best


Firstly, thanks for the response.

So lemme see if I've got this right.

I'm expecting a positive ACS Skill Assessment, that should state the date after which my experience counts. Now, ACS deducts initial 2 years of the work ex. Considering that and after the calculation, I feel July end should be the date where I'll be completing 3 years after the date mentioned in the Skill Assessment report.

So, you are saying that I should only submit an EOI on the date I complete those 3 years? If I falsely claim those additional 5 points (which I can prove at the time of Visa lodgement), I'll be in trouble? Is that right?

Please let me know what kind of information do we need to submit along with the EOI?

Thanks,
Harsh


----------



## enzee

hgan_16 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have a query on EOI Submission.
> I have cleared my IELTS in January 2014. L-9,R-8.5,W-8,S-7.5 (Overall - 8.5) and I have submitted my ACS Skill Assessment (261311) on 15th March, 2014 and I'm expecting the results by end of May, 2014. If I get a positive ACS Assessment (which I' hoping I should :fingerscrossed, I should be able to claim 5 points for work experience sometime by end of July.
> 
> My question is, once I have the ACS Skill assessment result, can I submit an EOI with 55 points? Or do I need to wait till I complete 5 years of work ex to claim the additional 5 points to make it an even 60?
> I have read that we can update the EOI at any time? So wouldn't it make sense to submit an EOI soon after the assessment and update it in July?
> I'm not sure what all information we need to fill in while submitting the EOI?
> 
> OR
> 
> Also, can I claim additional 5 points in the EOI right now, that will make it 60 and I should have an invite by June end and I'll have 60 days to lodge the visa, which I can do in July end or August start when I have the 5 years of experience? This should immune me from any rule/law changes in July because I'll have an invite before July itself?
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions are welcome.
> 
> Really confused.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harsh


If you are applying for 190, you can go ahead with 55 since EOI will automatically add 5 points for state nomination resulting your score to 60.

If you are applying for 189 then you need 60 points and may be sitting IELTS again can help

Good luck


----------



## enzee

hgan_16 said:


> Firstly, thanks for the response.
> 
> So lemme see if I've got this right.
> 
> I'm expecting a positive ACS Skill Assessment, that should state the date after which my experience counts. Now, ACS deducts initial 2 years of the work ex. Considering that and after the calculation, I feel July end should be the date where I'll be completing 3 years after the date mentioned in the Skill Assessment report.
> 
> So, you are saying that I should only submit an EOI on the date I complete those 3 years? If I falsely claim those additional 5 points (which I can prove at the time of Visa lodgement), I'll be in trouble? Is that right?
> 
> Please let me know what kind of information do we need to submit along with the EOI?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harsh


While filling EOI form when you give details of Experience the dates mentioned by ACS are the ones you should say start date of job etc. And at the end EOI application will automatically calculate the points. If you are on the same job till July you can just take a letter from company confirming your status with them (salary slips will help) and submit while lodging visa and claim points as well in EOI

Hope that helps


----------



## MaxTheWolf

hgan_16 said:


> Firstly, thanks for the response.
> 
> So lemme see if I've got this right.
> 
> I'm expecting a positive ACS Skill Assessment, that should state the date after which my experience counts. Now, ACS deducts initial 2 years of the work ex. Considering that and after the calculation, I feel July end should be the date where I'll be completing 3 years after the date mentioned in the Skill Assessment report.
> 
> So, you are saying that I should only submit an EOI on the date I complete those 3 years? If I falsely claim those additional 5 points (which I can prove at the time of Visa lodgement), I'll be in trouble? Is that right?
> 
> Please let me know what kind of information do we need to submit along with the EOI?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harsh


Before answering your questions I would like to know what subclass you are interested in. 

Assuming you'll say 'ONLY 189' you can not submit your EOI NOW as you do not score the required minimum of 60 points right NOW.

One more thing, Skills Assessment and Employment Assessment are two different assessments. Skills Assessment is assessment of your qualifications. Skills Assessment is mandatory, Employment Assessment, which is done ONLY after you have received positive Skills Assessment outcome, is recommendatory in nature.

When you receive your employment assessment letter, you'll see that it mentions a date after which your experience is considered SKILLED experience. When you put that date in the 'From........' in your EOI in Skillselect, Skillselect will automatically calculate it to be less than 3 years until today and would not let you submit your EOI. You'll need to self calculate when you'll complete 3 years from this date provided in your assessment and login on skillselect and then submit your EOI yourself. Remember: Skilleselect never submits your EOI all by itself, it only automatically updates already submitted, but uninvited EOI.

A word of advice, don't change your job for the next 2-3 months.


----------



## hgan_16

MaxTheWolf said:


> Before answering your questions I would like to know what subclass you are interested in.
> 
> Assuming you'll say 'ONLY 189' you can not submit your EOI NOW as you do not score the required minimum of 60 points right NOW.
> 
> One more thing, Skills Assessment and Employment Assessment are two different assessments. Skills Assessment is assessment of your qualifications. Skills Assessment is mandatory, Employment Assessment, which is done ONLY after you have received positive Skills Assessment outcome, is recommendatory in nature.
> 
> When you receive your employment assessment latter, you'll see that it mentions a date after which your experience is considered SKILLED experience. When you put that date in the 'From........' in your EOI in Skillselect, Skillselect will automatically calculate it to be less than 3 years until today and would not let you submit your EOI. You'll need to self calculate when you'll complete 3 years from this date provided in your assessment and login on skillselect and then submit your EOI yourself. Remember: Skilleselect never submits your EOI all by itself, it only automatically updates already submitted, but uninvited EOI.


I believe I have all my doubts/questions cleared. Thanks a lot for your response.


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

shenlishidao said:


> really good news Kiran. Congrats! Now I've been moved to the top of our waiting list...


 thanks a lot Shenlishidao, you should for sure get an invite. I assume that this time 65pts have moved till 15dec approx so for sure all Dec 2611xx should get clear in the next invitation round 😊 all the best bro


----------



## sid4frnds

Vasu G said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question, will I get a mail from Skill Select if there is any increase in my points? I will complete 3+ years next month.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vasu.


Yes Vasu, you will get a system generated email, and you will get additional 5 points for your work ex, which will automatically be reflected in you EOI. Same happened with me. My EOI was updated to 60 points automatically once i completed 3 years as per ACS assessment date. See my signature


----------



## ggupta002

*ACE Expiry*

My ACS is going to expire by June 2014 end and I received an invite on 12th May results. 

So my question is if I lodge visa in June, and CO is allocated in July suppose, will there be a problem in that case i.e. do I need to get my ACS done again ?


----------



## chuminh

ggupta002 said:


> *ACE Expiry*
> 
> My ACS is going to expire by June 2014 end and I received an invite on 12th May results.
> 
> So my question is if I lodge visa in June, and CO is allocated in July suppose, will there be a problem in that case i.e. do I need to get my ACS done again ?


I guess your ACS is still valid as it counts from the date you lodge your visa. If it is valid before your lodgement, then it is fine.


----------



## Santhosh.15

ggupta002 said:


> ACE Expiry
> 
> My ACS is going to expire by June 2014 end and I received an invite on 12th May results.
> 
> So my question is if I lodge visa in June, and CO is allocated in July suppose, will there be a problem in that case i.e. do I need to get my ACS done again ?


Yeah Possible. But, In current trend, 189 grants are happening 4-5 weeks my friend. So, go and lodge Visa immediately, You have a good chance of grant before end of June.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## arunan

MaxTheWolf said:


> Coloured originals = coloured scan -> Upload to ImmiAccount
> B/W originals = Notarize/Certify True Copy -> Coloured Scan -> Upload to ImmiAccount
> 
> I hope this answers more than you asked for.


Thanks for your response. But the bank statement from axis bank for is not colored but just has the bank details on top. So will it be fine if not notarized?


----------



## arunan

MaxTheWolf said:


> What makes you think ICICI is any different? Surcharge is levied on secure connection and authetication gateways provided by Visa and Mastercard. Banks have nothing to do with it.
> 
> I hope atleast for this reply I'll get a thanks from you.


Thank you ....I thought surcharges are applicable only for Indian credit cards but not for travel card as it will be loaded with AUD


----------



## MaxTheWolf

arunan said:


> Thanks for your response. But the bank statement from axis bank for is not colored but just has the bank details on top. So will it be fine if not notarized?


yep, without an iota of doubt, you'll have to get them notarized, then get color scanned and then upload.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

arunan said:


> Thank you ....I thought surcharges are applicable only for Indian credit cards but not for travel card as it will be loaded with AUD


OK.

here is something for you to read.

How to pay for an application

Here, read Credit Card = Credit/Debit Card

A travel card is a 'debit card / pre-paid credit card' in foreign currency.


----------



## arunan

MaxTheWolf said:


> yep, without an iota of doubt, you'll have to get them notarized, then get color scanned and then upload.


Thanks for the quick response.
To put in nutshell all documents no matter notarized or not should be color scanned.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

arunan said:


> Thanks for the quick response.
> To put in nutshell all documents no matter notarized or not should be color scanned.


Absolutely yes.


----------



## arunan

MaxTheWolf said:


> OK.
> 
> here is something for you to read.
> 
> How to pay for an application
> 
> Here, read Credit Card = Credit/Debit Card
> 
> A travel card is a 'debit card / pre-paid credit card' in foreign currency.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rizwan125

*489 Family Sponsered*

Anyone got the invite in previous round 

still waiting from Dec-13

Regards


----------



## neil123

shivas said:


> logically speaking there should be around 70 invitations left by now. Considering the fact that the ACS remained closed for 4 weeks in last December unto January, there could be less no of applicants too. so, this might make the queue move much faster than expected. I hope all you december applicants get invitations in the next round.
> 
> Shenlisidao, Pappu and Niel - Wish u good luck for next round.


Thanks Shivas. Keeping my fingers crossed for the next rounds :fingers crossed:
Hopefully, we would have more clarity by next Monday (once the reports are out), and we will know what the cutoff VDOI has been for this round.


----------



## joyshibu

smady41 said:


> looks like i got left out in this round. hoping to make n the next. Congrats to all of you who made it!.
> 
> Anyone from May EOI got in this time?


I dont think so.. My Agent has not replied.. I lodged on May 1st. Let us wait till next monday..


----------



## Nishant Dundas

ggupta002 said:


> ACE Expiry
> 
> My ACS is going to expire by June 2014 end and I received an invite on 12th May results.
> 
> So my question is if I lodge visa in June, and CO is allocated in July suppose, will there be a problem in that case i.e. do I need to get my ACS done again ?


Don't worry nothing will happen.
Please file your visa immediately.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## smady41

joyshibu said:


> I dont think so.. My Agent has not replied.. I lodged on May 1st. Let us wait till next monday..


I saw someone from 29th April EOI, getting invite on 12th. So I guess they just took care of all April applicants in the last round.

Good luck to ourselves. 

Are you getting ready for application? Docs all ready?


----------



## smady41

MaxTheWolf said:


> OK.
> 
> here is something for you to read.
> 
> How to pay for an application
> 
> Here, read Credit Card = Credit/Debit Card
> 
> A travel card is a 'debit card / pre-paid credit card' in foreign currency.


Dear Max, Other friends here,

I have seen suggestions here to pay for the visa via friends in australia.

Am planning to do the same. Can any of you here done that before? If yes, can you please share your experience?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## koleth

Hi All,
I have one of my friend who have Bank account in AUS and he have Internet banking for the same account, can i use his debit card for VISA Payment or is it only the credit card which is accepted on the Visa application webpage?

Thanks in advance


----------



## nkrana

Guys 

I have total exp of 9 yrs in which 5. Is relevant and 4 irrevelant
my question is will co goin to.ask all documents for irrelevant companies as well


----------



## Nishant Dundas

nkrana said:


> Guys
> 
> I have total exp of 9 yrs in which 5. Is relevant and 4 irrevelant
> my question is will co goin to.ask all documents for irrelevant companies as well


No.
Only for what you have claimed

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

koleth said:


> Hi All,
> I have one of my friend who have Bank account in AUS and he have Internet banking for the same account, can i use his debit card for VISA Payment or is it only the credit card which is accepted on the Visa application webpage?
> 
> Thanks in advance


The Australian visa website does not differentiate between a debit or credit card.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

smady41 said:


> Dear Max, Other friends here,
> 
> I have seen suggestions here to pay for the visa via friends in australia.
> 
> Am planning to do the same. Can any of you here done that before? If yes, can you please share your experience?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Nothing major buddy.
You take his card details and make the payment.
Or else give your friend the login I'd and password for your immiaccount and he will make the payment.
It is just like a normal payment which you would make for any purchase online.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## radical

Guys, I have a question about PRC for India. For the question of providing reference, can I put the details of my parents or does it have been neighbours only?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

radical said:


> Guys, I have a question about PRC for India. For the question of providing reference, can I put the details of my parents or does it have been neighbours only?


It is always non-family references

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## MaxTheWolf

smady41 said:


> Dear Max, Other friends here,
> 
> I have seen suggestions here to pay for the visa via friends in australia.
> 
> Am planning to do the same. Can any of you here done that before? If yes, can you please share your experience?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Dear smady41

You can do it. I personally did not use this option, however I have come to know that there is no problem to it. It is more of an issue, if at all, of an arrangement between you and your friend rather than a techinal issue.


----------



## sreeji

Hi All,
I have submitted my EOI for 190 (NSW) on 10th May 2014. NSW nominations are closed till July 2014. Does that mean I need to wait till July 2014 and need to get a NSW state sponsorship after that. When will be my CO assigned? Is it after getting NSW state sponsorship or before that.


----------



## kct_ash

Hi,

I have submitted EOI for 261112 (Systems Analyst) Subclass 189 IELTS 7 60 points 03 Mar'14.

Could you pls add me to 2611** wait list.

Thanks


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sreeji said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted my EOI for 190 (NSW) on 10th May 2014. NSW nominations are closed till July 2014. Does that mean I need to wait till July 2014 and need to get a NSW state sponsorship after that. When will be my CO assigned? Is it after getting NSW state sponsorship or before that.


Hi

First you have to submit your EOI then you get an invite then you lodge visa then you get a CO.


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hi Sreeji- 

you are for which occupation? Is your occupation in sol or any list?

How did you fill EOI for subclass 190, did not it ask for state nomination?

Thanks
Vishnu


----------



## sandysomu

joyshibu said:


> Thanks for ur Wishes.. same time worried till I get the update from my agent.. feeling sad for choosing an agent ..


You are not alone my friend. There are many people in the forum who are regretting to choose Agent and put additional layer.

Get your EOI number and password form your agent and check by yourself. ( I did same)


----------



## sonica

Welcome to the list
Updated ICT BA & SA(2611) list as on 12 May14

NAME------------- EOI/VDOE -------POINTS

*Chandana (2611)-----27 Nov 2013------- 65 pts---Invited 12May
Kiran (2611)-----------3 dec 2013------- 65 pts.---Invited12May
Rashmi(2611) ----3 Dec 2013--------------65pts.--Invited12 May*

shenlishidao(2611)----20 Dec 2013------- 65 pts
Niel(2611)--------------21 Dec 2013------ 65 pts
Pappu(2611)-----------26 Dec 2013 ------ 65 pts
Oorvs(2611)------------07 Jan 2014------ 65pts
Shiva(2611)-------------17feb2014------- 65 pts
Raghav(2611)----------21Feb2014--------65 pts
Sonica(2611)------------28 feb 2014------ 65 pts
JeDiKnight(2611)--------11Apr 2014------.65 pt
Chuminh(2611)----------11/Jan/2014-----60 pts
Kct-ash (2611)----------03 Mar 2014------60 pts
Samy25 (2611)-----------28Mar/2014---- 60 pts
cebuano (2611)--------04 Apr 2014---------60 pts




kct_ash said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 261112 (Systems Analyst) Subclass 189 IELTS 7 60 points 03 Mar'14.
> 
> Could you pls add me to 2611** wait list.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## radical

Hi guys, 

Could anyone plz help me with a weird question. I need to know what happens after the review page while lodging the 189 visa application via immiaccount?

This reason behind this is that I don't wanna apply for my visa now and just want to fill up everything and keep it ready to lodge whenever I want in future.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggupta002

*Updating IMMI Account*
Hi All...when I click on Apply Visa button on EOI page, it takes me to a page and asks to create an IMMI account. I have created an account and can now see 17 pages on top.
I am stuck on first page though ..LOL..Can someone ps guide.

*Does this applicant have national identity documents? *what national doc are they referring here...license/voter card/gas connection, etc ?


----------



## ggupta002

Santhosh.15 said:


> Yeah Possible. But, In current trend, 189 grants are happening 4-5 weeks my friend. So, go and lodge Visa immediately, You have a good chance of grant before end of June.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Santhosh


thanks for motivation my frnd...i have started preparing for visa lodgement and will keep buzzing for any help  ...
thanks again!!


----------



## radical

ggupta002 said:


> *Updating IMMI Account*
> Hi All...when I click on Apply Visa button on EOI page, it takes me to a page and asks to create an IMMI account. I have created an account and can now see 17 pages on top.
> I am stuck on first page though ..LOL..Can someone ps guide.
> 
> *Does this applicant have national identity documents? *what national doc are they referring here...license/voter card/gas connection, etc ?


Hey just an FYI. If you click on the little "?" beside the question, it gives a short explanation.

"Enter the details of any national identity documents issued by a government other than Australia.
A national identity document (also called a piece of identification or ID, or colloquially as one's 'papers') to verify aspects of a person's personal identity. If issued in the form of a small, mostly standard-sized card, it is usually called an identity card (IC)." 

I have none so, I selected "No"


----------



## radical

radical said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could anyone plz help me with a weird question. I need to know what happens after the review page while lodging the 189 visa application via immiaccount?
> 
> This reason behind this is that I don't wanna apply for my visa now and just want to fill up everything and keep it ready to lodge whenever I want in future.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Anyone???????


----------



## MaxTheWolf

radical said:


> Anyone???????


Hi

What review page are you talking about? Is this page in Skillselect or is it in ImmiAccount after you have exported your profile from invited EOI in skillselect to ImmiAccount or before you export your profile from invited EOI to ImmiAccount?

In case you have registeted an ImmiAccount and have exported your profile to ImmiAccount you'llbr asked the same questions in 17 pages as were asked while you were to submit your EOI.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

radical said:


> Anyone???????


Also, your visa does not stand 'Applied/Lodged' unless you have paid for it.


----------



## ggupta002

radical said:


> Hey just an FYI. If you click on the little "?" beside the question, it gives a short explanation.
> 
> "Enter the details of any national identity documents issued by a government other than Australia.
> A national identity document (also called a piece of identification or ID, or colloquially as one's 'papers') to verify aspects of a person's personal identity. If issued in the form of a small, mostly standard-sized card, it is usually called an identity card (IC)."
> 
> I have none so, I selected "No"


I have driving license, voter card and gas connection on my name. So can I add all these to my application ?


----------



## melvic90210

Hi All,
Today i received an email from my agent regarding the invite which was received on 12th may round.
It will be a delayed party for me i guess.


----------



## radical

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi
> 
> What review page are you talking about? Is this page in Skillselect or is it in ImmiAccount after you have exported your profile from invited EOI in skillselect to ImmiAccount or before you export your profile from invited EOI to ImmiAccount?
> 
> In case you have registeted an ImmiAccount and have exported your profile to ImmiAccount you'llbr asked the same questions in 17 pages as were asked while you were to submit your EOI.


Thanks for your reply Max. I am talking about the immiAccount to which we get directed from Skillselect. I went through all those 17 pages and the last page is basically the summary page. So, I believe once we hit submit then it will ask me to pay the fees? does it?


----------



## radical

ggupta002 said:


> I have driving license, voter card and gas connection on my name. So can I add all these to my application ?


You can use voter card. As it is issued by Indian Govt. and identifies you with your name, address, DOB and photo.


----------



## sevnik0202

Hi All,

Is there a way to get my agent to give me access to immi account as I dont wish to share credit card details with him.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## ggupta002

radical said:


> You can use voter card. As it is issued by Indian Govt. and identifies you with your name, address, DOB and photo.


Thanks Buddy 

Few more queries, if you or someone can answer pls:

1) *Are there any migrating family members included in this application?* As I am planning to include my wife in the application, so should I update her details at this question ?
2) *Intended state of residence in Australia* - I have left it blank.
3) *Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?*
As I am including my wife only, so this question should be marked as NO...corrct ?


----------



## radical

ggupta002 said:


> Thanks Buddy
> 
> Few more queries, if you or someone can answer pls:
> 
> 1) *Are there any migrating family members included in this application?* As I am planning to include my wife in the application, so should I update her details at this question ?
> 2) *Intended state of residence in Australia* - I have left it blank.
> 3) *Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?*
> As I am including my wife only, so this question should be marked as NO...corrct ?


1. Yes, you must.
2. You can put the state which you most likely are going to visit.
3. You mark it yes if you have a family member, usually a resident of the same address as you and is dependent on you financially. For eg. your parents or youger siblings etc.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

ggupta002 said:


> Thanks Buddy
> 
> Few more queries, if you or someone can answer pls:
> 
> 1) Are there any migrating family members included in this application? As I am planning to include my wife in the application, so should I update her details at this question ?
> 2) Intended state of residence in Australia - I have left it blank.
> 3) Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> As I am including my wife only, so this question should be marked as NO...corrct ?


Indians do not have any identity docs, you can leave that blank.
Yes add her details .
You can leave it blank.
Yes, since wife is migrating, Ans is no

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## MaxTheWolf

radical said:


> Thanks for your reply Max. I am talking about the immiAccount to which we get directed from Skillselect. I went through all those 17 pages and the last page is basically the summary page. So, I believe once we hit submit then it will ask me to pay the fees? does it?


ok I see now what you want to ask. You can submit your application and yes, it will take you to payment page, however you can cancel the payment. No worries. When you do this you will be redirected to the homepage of ImmAccount where you'll see status of your application as someting like 'Submit' or 'Ready to submit'. So no problem. Your details have been saved not submitted at that point.


----------



## neil123

melvic90210 said:


> Hi All,
> Today i received an email from my agent regarding the invite which was received on 12th may round.
> It will be a delayed party for me i guess.


Congrats.. In which Skill had you applied, and with how many points?


----------



## rameshrv

2339;ACS +ve: 18 -March 2014| IELTS: 6.5 ,points :60 :EOI :24/04/2014


----------



## HMalhotra

Guys.. 

I just got the invite in the last round i.e. May 12th. I have the following concerns. I will appreciate all the help:

1) I am in the process of filling up form 80. How do i mention my education. Do I have to start from Class 1st? Or can I just mention 10th, 12th and Engineering Degree?

2) For making the payment, is credit card the only option or can we pay using a forex card?

3) I already finished the Medicals. Do I again upload the form 26 and form 126 or only the HAP ID would be enough.

Please help me proceed..

Thanks..


----------



## MubaZ

friends,

I have got my invitation on May 11 and after that i realised there is discrepancy in EOI and actual start and end date of my employment.Note it is only discrepancy in my start and end date i given for employment not in month

here is my issue ,

IN my ACS

Dates: 08/03 - 09/04 (1yrs 1mths)

Position: Software Engineer




Dates: 10/04 - 10/06 (2yrs 0mths) 

Position: Software Engineer



Dates: 11/06 - 09/13 (6yrs 10mths) 

Position: Assistant Consultant 
*
and following employment after November 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately*

so i am entitle for 15 points for (8 year out 10 years) and i got EOI.


But problem comes when i filed EOI 

I have given Start and end date without looking into my relieving and appointment letter..
Now the start date and end date in appointment letter and relieving order not matching with EOI?


for example

First employment :
EOI Startdate : 01-08-2003 but in reliving order it is 03-08-2003
EOI Enddate : 30-Sep-2004 but in reliving order it is 17-Sep-2004 ??
but the monthwise it is matching with ACS (08/2003 and 9/2004)

Please let me know what i need to do..do i file the visa with details in reliving/appoinment order or use EOI dates?

Note: I have proof for all 8 + years of experience as in ACS ,only EOI i messed with dates(only dates) and not month..

Please advice...


----------



## ashish1137

nkrana said:


> Guys
> 
> I have total exp of 9 yrs in which 5. Is relevant and 4 irrevelant
> my question is will co goin to.ask all documents for irrelevant companies as well


id say no. but co might ask if he wants yo c. i am not ptoviding anuthing related to irrelevant experience..

Regards


----------



## thota123

Hi guys,
Can anyone tell me what is visa effect date?because I have applied for 261111 on 24 th dec 2013 my points were 60,on May with my work experience I gained 5 points,so I wuld like to know,when will be my visa effect date for 65points?
Please can anyone help me out..


----------



## JeDiKnight

thota123 said:


> Hi guys,
> Can anyone tell me what is visa effect date?because I have applied for 261111 on 24 th dec 2013 my points were 60,on May with my work experience I gained 5 points,so I wuld like to know,when will be my visa effect date for 65points?
> Please can anyone help me out..


if your points got updated your date should have also got updated to May 2014. Did you receive any email about the points getting updated from skillselect. log in and check if there is any correspondence on the EOI.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

HMalhotra said:


> Guys..
> 
> I just got the invite in the last round i.e. May 12th. I have the following concerns. I will appreciate all the help:
> 
> 1) I am in the process of filling up form 80. How do i mention my education. Do I have to start from Class 1st? Or can I just mention 10th, 12th and Engineering Degree?
> 
> 2) For making the payment, is credit card the only option or can we pay using a forex card?
> 
> 3) I already finished the Medicals. Do I again upload the form 26 and form 126 or only the HAP ID would be enough.
> 
> Please help me proceed..
> 
> Thanks..


Hi there

Wrong forum to ask post invitation questions. The correct forum for this sort of information is:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-5597.html



1) You'll have to mention right from Pre- Nursery until tertiary education.

You can categorise it as follows :

Primary and Middle -> Pre-nursery, Nursery, Kindergarten, 1st till 9th
Secondary -> 10th
Senior Certificate -> 11th and 12th
Graduation
Post Graduation
PhD

2) You can pay with any Mastercard or Visa, dies not matter whether Credit/Debit/Travel Card Just make sure in case you want to buy Travel Card then it is AUD single currency card. Multi currency card does not work with DIBP website.


----------



## Vasu G

Hey all,

Here is some good news for next year..


Boosting the economy through Australia's migration programme


----------



## melvic90210

neil123 said:


> Congrats.. In which Skill had you applied, and with how many points?


Thanks Neil.....i applied with 60 points under jobcode 261313


----------



## thota123

Ty jd,so can u please approximately tell me when can I expect invitation ,I have submitted my application on 24 dec 2013 with 60 points.this waiting is really testing my patience it's been almost 5 months.


----------



## shenlishidao

thota123 said:


> Ty jd,so can u please approximately tell me when can I expect invitation ,I have submitted my application on 24 dec 2013 with 60 points.this waiting is really testing my patience it's been almost 5 months.


Hi Thota,

I suggest you to update your points ASAP as 65 points will get invited anyway, even your effect date will be the date in May. For your second question, frankly, you won't get invited in this financial year no matter if you update your points to 65 or not. The cut-off date for 2611 is some day in Dec (65 points), given that less than 100 left, there is little chance for you to get the invitation in the next three rounds. If 2611 would still be in the SOL list (hopefully), then you will get your invitation soon maybe in August or September if this pro rata rule still applies to the new financial year. 

5 months waiting time is ok in this category..Most of us in this 2611 waiting list are waiting longer than you, as we started with 60 pts and updated to 65 pts and are still waiting. We all chose a wrong category..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shenlishidao

thota123 said:


> Ty jd,so can u please approximately tell me when can I expect invitation ,I have submitted my application on 24 dec 2013 with 60 points.this waiting is really testing my patience it's been almost 5 months.


I have added you into this list. 
Updated ICT BA & SA(2611) list as on 12 May14

NAME------------- EOI/VDOE -------POINTS

Chandana (2611)-----27 Nov 2013------- 65 pts---Invited 12May
Kiran (2611)-----------3 dec 2013------- 65 pts.---Invited12May
Rashmi(2611) ----3 Dec 2013--------------65pts.--Invited12 May

shenlishidao(2611)----20 Dec 2013------- 65 pts
Niel(2611)--------------21 Dec 2013------ 65 pts
Pappu(2611)-----------26 Dec 2013 ------ 65 pts
Oorvs(2611)------------07 Jan 2014------ 65pts
Shiva(2611)-------------17feb2014------- 65 pts
Raghav(2611)----------21Feb2014--------65 pts
Sonica(2611)------------28 feb 2014------ 65 pts
JeDiKnight(2611)--------11Apr 2014------.65 pt
thota123 (2611)-------24 Dec 2013------60 pts ( May 2014----65 pts)
Chuminh(2611)----------11/Jan/2014-----60 pts
Kct-ash (2611)----------03 Mar 2014------60 pts
Samy25 (2611)-----------28Mar/2014---- 60 pts
cebuano (2611)--------04 Apr 2014---------60 pts


----------



## Vasu G

Here is the golden News guys... There aren't much changes next year..

Migration Programme Statistics

:lalala:opcorn::bump2:eace:


----------



## ggupta002

*Employment*

One query related to employment section while lodging visa application (17 pages):- 

I have worked in same organization for 5 years, and my designation has changed 3 times while the roles and responsibilities remained almost same, though with some additional activities. So in employment history where description of duties need to be mentioned, should I past same notes for all 3 designations ? Please advise.


----------



## MubaZ

friends,

I have got my invitation on May 11 and after that i realised there is discrepancy in EOI and actual start and end date of my employment.Note it is only discrepancy in my start and end date i given for employment not in month

here is my issue ,

IN my ACS

Dates: 08/03 - 09/04 (1yrs 1mths)

Position: Software Engineer




Dates: 10/04 - 10/06 (2yrs 0mths) 

Position: Software Engineer



Dates: 11/06 - 09/13 (6yrs 10mths) 

Position: Assistant Consultant 

and following employment after November 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately

so i am entitle for 15 points for (8 year out 10 years) and i got EOI.


But problem comes when i filed EOI 

I have given Start and end date without looking into my relieving and appointment letter..
Now the start date and end date in appointment letter and relieving order not matching with EOI?


for example

First employment :
EOI Startdate : 01-08-2003 but in reliving order it is 03-08-2003
EOI Enddate : 30-Sep-2004 but in reliving order it is 17-Sep-2004 ??
but the monthwise it is matching with ACS (08/2003 and 9/2004)

Please let me know what i need to do..do i file the visa with details in reliving/appoinment order or use EOI dates?

Note: I have proof for all 8 + years of experience as in ACS ,only EOI i messed with dates(only dates) and not month..

Please advice...


----------



## sreeji

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi
> 
> First you have to submit your EOI then you get an invite then you lodge visa then you get a CO.



So for 190, when I need to get state sponsorship. Is it after getting an invitation for visa?


----------



## sreeji

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Sreeji-
> 
> you are for which occupation? Is your occupation in sol or any list?
> 
> How did you fill EOI for subclass 190, did not it ask for state nomination?
> 
> Thanks
> Vishnu


HI Vishnu,
I am into System Admin role. My occupation is listed in SOL and I have submitted EOI for 190. While submitting, I picked NSW as state. I heard for 190 visas, we need to lodge another application form to respective state (Please correct me if I am wrong). In that case when I need to lodge application, is it after getting an invitation for visa.

Thanks
Sree


----------



## thota123

Ty shenlishidao,so there is no scope till sep ya,ver y disappointing though,anyways I don't have any other option rather then to wait,I wish u get invitation in next round becoz u have 65 points and submitted ur application before me,all the best mate


----------



## shenlishidao

thota123 said:


> Ty shenlishidao,so there is no scope till sep ya,ver y disappointing though,anyways I don't have any other option rather then to wait,I wish u get invitation in next round becoz u have 65 points and submitted ur application before me,all the best mate


Thanks thota123. I actually submitted mine in June 2013 with 60 pts and update to 65 pts afterwards---waiting almost a year..But I don't think you will wait a year, if you can get 65 pts this month, you will definitely get invited early in next financial year. Good luck for all the applicants in 2611.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Nishant Dundas said:


> Indians do not have any identity docs, you can leave that blank.
> Yes add her details .
> You can leave it blank.
> Yes, since wife is migrating, Ans is no
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Indians do not have identity docs? Really?

What is Aadhaar Card then?

Issued by Unique Identification Authority of India

First line on my Aadhaar Card:

Aadhaar is a proof of identity, not of citizenship.


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

shenlishidao said:


> Thanks thota123. I actually submitted mine in June 2013 with 60 pts and update to 65 pts afterwards---waiting almost a year..But I don't think you will wait a year, if you can get 65 pts this month, you will definitely get invited early in next financial year. Good luck for all the applicants in 2611.


 Same with me Shenlinhidao/ Thotha123, I actually submitted mine in July 2013 with 60pts and updated to 65pts in Dec 2013. I think friends (2611xx) with 65pts for sure can expect invite. 

Regards,
Kiran


----------



## smady41

MaxTheWolf said:


> Indians do not have identity docs? Really?
> 
> What is Aadhaar Card then?
> 
> Issued by Unique Identification Authority of India
> 
> First line on my Aadhaar Card:
> 
> Aadhaar is a proof of identity, not of citizenship.



Also what about PAN card?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

smady41 said:


> Also what about PAN card?


Well, first of all what is an acceptable Identity Proof is at the discretion of 'Whomsoever it may concern'.

However, in my opinion any document or reference card issued for a specific purpose/utility is prima facie not an Identity doc, for example Driving Licence is for driving, PAN card is for taxes and other financial matters, Ration Card is for ration, Passport is for travel beyond customs boundary of the issuing country, etc. Besides, unlike these documents an Identity Card does not have a Valid till/expiry date, PAN is an exception. Identity Card should have your photograph, a permanent address, DOB, Father's Name, signature (in some countries), Sex, a unique reference number, not issued for one specific purpose besides, of course, to prove identity, etc.

In the absence of an Identity document like Aadhaar, Social Security Number, etc Driver's Lisence, Passport, etc are commonly used, at the discretion of 'Whomsoever it may concern'.


----------



## roze

Bug_Hunter(261313) said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got positive assessment from ACS today.
> 
> I can claim 65 points now for job code 261313.
> 
> Still confused that whether to apply for 189 or 190.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


I suggest 189


----------



## superm

Bug_Hunter(261313) said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got positive assessment from ACS today.
> 
> I can claim 65 points now for job code 261313.
> 
> Still confused that whether to apply for 189 or 190.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


When confused - apply for both!


----------



## sandspr

*Visa grant*

Hello guys

Just received the Visa grant for 189 under 261311. :whoo:

I would like to thank everyone in this group for sharing valuable information. In case, if anyone is curious to know about the visa grant timelines see below.

All the best everyone..  

ACS +ve: 08 nov 2013 | IELTS: 7 each | Invitation : Mar 24 2014 | 189 filed 26 March | Medicals : 3rd april | PCC : 15 apr 2014 | CO : 7th May | Additional documents : form 80 submitted 12 May | Grant 16 May


----------



## Santhosh.15

sandspr said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Just received the Visa grant for 189 under 261311. :whoo:
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this group for sharing valuable information. In case, if anyone is curious to know about the visa grant timelines see below.
> 
> All the best everyone..
> 
> ACS +ve: 08 nov 2013 | IELTS: 7 each | Invitation : Mar 24 2014 | 189 filed 26 March | Medicals : 3rd april | PCC : 15 apr 2014 | CO : 7th May | Additional documents : form 80 submitted 12 May | Grant 16 May


Congratulationd


----------



## jamuu04

Hi Friends,

My EOI was finally submitted by my agent today (YEY!). I got a total of 70 points. What do you guys think the chances of me getting invited on the next round?

Thanks.


----------



## sonica

jamuu04 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My EOI was finally submitted by my agent today (YEY!). I got a total of 70 points. What do you guys think the chances of me getting invited on the next round?
> 
> Thanks.


With 70 points in your category you would 100% be invited in the next round. Congratulations in advance.


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

*SkillSelect -May12 Round*

Dear Friends,

Skillselect is out for May-12 round.

SkillSelect – SkillSelect

Best Regards,
Kiran


----------



## sonica

shenlishidao said:


> I have added you into this list.
> Updated ICT BA & SA(2611) list as on 12 May14
> 
> NAME------------- EOI/VDOE -------POINTS
> 
> Chandana (2611)-----27 Nov 2013------- 65 pts---Invited 12May
> Kiran (2611)-----------3 dec 2013------- 65 pts.---Invited12May
> Rashmi(2611) ----3 Dec 2013--------------65pts.--Invited12 May
> 
> shenlishidao(2611)----20 Dec 2013------- 65 pts
> Niel(2611)--------------21 Dec 2013------ 65 pts
> Pappu(2611)-----------26 Dec 2013 ------ 65 pts
> Oorvs(2611)------------07 Jan 2014------ 65pts
> Shiva(2611)-------------17feb2014------- 65 pts
> Raghav(2611)----------21Feb2014--------65 pts
> Sonica(2611)------------28 feb 2014------ 65 pts
> JeDiKnight(2611)--------11Apr 2014------.65 pt
> thota123 (2611)-------24 Dec 2013------60 pts ( May 2014----65 pts)
> Chuminh(2611)----------11/Jan/2014-----60 pts
> Kct-ash (2611)----------03 Mar 2014------60 pts
> Samy25 (2611)-----------28Mar/2014---- 60 pts
> cebuano (2611)--------04 Apr 2014---------60 pts


The 12th May report is out. The cut off in our category was 11/12/2013. As per this trend shenlishidao , Niel , Pappu.. You people stand a bright chance in the upcoming round. All the best.


----------



## makai

Has anybody else noticed that the number of invitations issued for occupation 2613 has dropped from 3887 after the April 28 round to 2628 after the May 12 round?

It looks like a copy-paste error to me, because 2628 invitations corresponds to the number of invitations for nurses, two rows above occupation 2613. 

Quite shocking to see that the guys at immi.gov.au manually update that table after each round. How can there not be an automatic process in place that get's the actual information from the EOI-system??? It sure looks like Australia is in dire need of programmers


----------



## jamuu04

sonica said:


> With 70 points in your category you would 100% be invited in the next round. Congratulations in advance.


I pray you're right sonica. I hope you get your invitation soon.

Cheers!


----------



## shenlishidao

sonica said:


> The 12th May report is out. The cut off in our category was 11/12/2013. As per this trend shenlishidao , Niel , Pappu.. You people stand a bright chance in the upcoming round. All the best.


Hi sonica, do you still remember what the ceiling value was in the previous round? It is now 1316. I remember it was 1287 or 1297?


----------



## shenlishidao

Here is my analysis about 2611. 

I found that the number of invitation issued after 4.28 round was 1287, and the number is 1316 after 5.12 round. So they issued 29 invitations this round. However, they only issued 15 in 4.28 round, which gave to all the 70 pts applications. In this case, if they use EXACT pro rata rule (which they normally don't), they should issue 21-22 in the next round (5.26), then I think applicants with 65 pts submitted before 22nd Dec could get invited. However, if they use different rule (like what they did for the last two rounds, 15+29..), we 65 pts applicants may need to wait another a couple weeks. But it is clear that all the 65 pts applicants who submitted in 2013 and before 15th Jan 2014 should get invited in the next three rounds. The 65 pts applicants submitted before 31th Jan 2014 may get invited before the new financial year.


----------



## kyoizanag

shenlishidao said:


> Hi sonica, do you still remember what the ceiling value was in the previous round? It is now 1316. I remember it was 1287 or 1297?


It was 1287. They invited 29 2611 EOIs in the last round. They issued 2000 invitations instead of scheduled 1250 and, according to the report, they have removed the pro rata arrangement from the other 5 occupations so the other 5 occupations are invited until 29/4/14 (except 2334)- synchronizing with the rest occupations.

It is just my assumption - from what they are doing, such as increasing number of invitations (from planned 1250 to 2000), inviting as many as they can (1250 is already a big number compared to previous rounds). I guess they want to clear all the EOIs as much as possible then apply new rules.


----------



## shenlishidao

kyoizanag said:


> It was 1287. They invited 29 2611 EOIs in the last round. They issued 2000 invitations instead of scheduled 1250 and, according to the report, they have removed the pro rata arrangement from the other 5 occupations so the other 5 occupations are invited until 29/4/14 (except 2334)- synchronizing with the rest occupations.
> 
> It is just my assumption - from what they are doing, such as increasing number of invitations (from planned 1250 to 2000), inviting as many as they can (1250 is already a big number compared to previous rounds). I guess they want to clear all the EOIs as much as possible then apply new rules.


I agree. They increase the number of invitations because they want to move as many as occupations out from the pro rata rule. As you pointed out, 2611 is now the only occupation left which will be issued by pro rata rule (which actually is not really true, given that they issued 15 and 29 respectively in the last two rounds).


----------



## kyoizanag

shenlishidao said:


> I agree. They increase the number of invitations because they want to move as many as occupations out from the pro rata rule. As you pointed out, 2611 is now the only occupation left which will be issued by pro rata rule (which actually is not really true, given that they issued 15 and 29 respectively in the last two rounds).


I thought the pro rata rule for 2611 in the last round should be (1380 - 1287)/4 = 23, but it is not the formula, as the formula also fails to predict other occupations in every round. I am not sure how exactly do they calculate it but if you consider they issued 2000 invitations, then it reasonably should have more invitations for 2611. Anyway, you definitely will get invited in one of the rest rounds.


----------



## sonica

shenlishidao said:


> I agree. They increase the number of invitations because they want to move as many as occupations out from the pro rata rule. As you pointed out, 2611 is now the only occupation left which will be issued by pro rata rule (which actually is not really true, given that they issued 15 and 29 respectively in the last two rounds).


Has it ever been noticed that they issue invitations even after the ceiling had been reached. In Feb I noticed this trend as the total invitations issued were 1420 roughly for an occ ceiling of 1380. Is this something that exists or Was it just because of the new rule effective March 2014... related to separating 189&190


----------



## Santhosh.15

sonica said:


> Has it ever been noticed that they issue invitations even after the ceiling had been reached. In Feb I noticed this trend as the total invitations issued were 1420 roughly for an occ ceiling of 1380. Is this something that exists or Was it just because of the new rule effective March 2014... related to separating 189&190


It is because 190 does not come under ceiling.


----------



## abhifirewall

sandspr said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Just received the Visa grant for 189 under 261311. :whoo:
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this group for sharing valuable information. In case, if anyone is curious to know about the visa grant timelines see below.
> 
> All the best everyone..
> 
> ACS +ve: 08 nov 2013 | IELTS: 7 each | Invitation : Mar 24 2014 | 189 filed 26 March | Medicals : 3rd april | PCC : 15 apr 2014 | CO : 7th May | Additional documents : form 80 submitted 12 May | Grant 16 May


Congratulations!!
Wanted to ask you how long did it take for CO allocation and after that how many days does the CO give to submit the documents? I've got the invite now but wanted to delay my process as much as possible as I'm planning to for first entry around end of next year.

Cheers!!


----------



## nirman91

*Granted 189*

Finally Received my Grant last week.

EOI with 60 points (189 indpendent) - 22nd Nov,2013
ACS Assesment - analayst programmer - Took 3 days as it was under priority (TR was expiring in 3 months)
IELTS - 8,8.5,7,7.5
Invitation - 24th March 2014
Lodged - 30th March,2014
PCC - 2nd April (applied) - 26th April (received)
GRANTED visa on 9Th MAY,2014

I didn't have any correspondence with the case officer as all the documents were front loaded..

Took me nearly 4.5 to 5 weeks from the lodgement till i recd the grant 


thanks a lot every one for your advise.... esp saathiya ... god bless all and hope every one here achieve what they are here for  :clap2::flame::


----------



## shenlishidao

sonica said:


> Has it ever been noticed that they issue invitations even after the ceiling had been reached. In Feb I noticed this trend as the total invitations issued were 1420 roughly for an occ ceiling of 1380. Is this something that exists or Was it just because of the new rule effective March 2014... related to separating 189&190


might be. They might had the info from 190 that they would have some left, so they issued more, and after that, all the invitations left from 190 came back to 189.


----------



## Expat2013

Hi,

I have been invited for 189 on the 12th May 2014 round.

Need your help with visa application.
Please let me know:
1. What documents are reuired for lodging visa ??
2. I have read front loading of docs in many threads, what is it ??

Thanks !


----------



## maq_qatar

Expat2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been invited for 189 on the 12th May 2014 round.
> 
> Need your help with visa application.
> Please let me know:
> 1. What documents are reuired for lodging visa ??
> 2. I have read front loading of docs in many threads, what is it ??
> 
> Thanks !


1- first you can lodge your visa using evisa and once you paid visa fees you can start uploading your docs. You have to upload document for your edu, exp, passport, age proof, pcc, medical, mrg certificate if you are married etc
2- front loading means if you have uploaded all document including education, exp, medical , pcc, form 80 without asking by your co.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

nirman91 said:


> Finally Received my Grant last week.
> 
> EOI with 60 points (189 indpendent) - 22nd Nov,2013
> ACS Assesment - analayst programmer - Took 3 days as it was under priority (TR was expiring in 3 months)
> IELTS - 8,8.5,7,7.5
> Invitation - 24th March 2014
> Lodged - 30th March,2014
> PCC - 2nd April (applied) - 26th April (received)
> GRANTED visa on 9Th MAY,2014
> 
> I didn't have any correspondence with the case officer as all the documents were front loaded..
> 
> Took me nearly 4.5 to 5 weeks from the lodgement till i recd the grant
> 
> 
> thanks a lot every one for your advise.... esp saathiya ... god bless all and hope every one here achieve what they are here for  :clap2::flame::



Congra8s mate..party time :rockon:

Please keep us posted about your australia exp when you reach there


----------



## Santhosh.15

nirman91 said:


> Finally Received my Grant last week.
> 
> EOI with 60 points (189 indpendent) - 22nd Nov,2013
> ACS Assesment - analayst programmer - Took 3 days as it was under priority (TR was expiring in 3 months)
> IELTS - 8,8.5,7,7.5
> Invitation - 24th March 2014
> Lodged - 30th March,2014
> PCC - 2nd April (applied) - 26th April (received)
> GRANTED visa on 9Th MAY,2014
> 
> I didn't have any correspondence with the case officer as all the documents were front loaded..
> 
> Took me nearly 4.5 to 5 weeks from the lodgement till i recd the grant
> 
> thanks a lot every one for your advise.... esp saathiya ... god bless all and hope every one here achieve what they are here for  :clap2::flame::


Congrats mate.....Good luck


----------



## chennaiite

Yesterday I applied EOI for ICT BA with 65 points (189/190). What is the likelihood of getting invited in next round on 26th?

I strongly feel I'm short of 5 points :-(


----------



## chennaiite

Bug_Hunter(261313) said:


> Don't worry mate, your chances to get an invite in the coming round are pretty good, I will say more than 90%
> 
> Stay calm


Thanks much bro. That's quite assuring. When do you plan to submit EOI?


----------



## rocky198

Hi all,
I am new to this forum but was keenly following the thread. I applied my EoI for 261311 on 08/May with 60 points. I saw at 12 may round, date of effect was 29/apr. Is there a possibility to get invite during 26 may round or within this financial year?

If I dont get it, whether my EoI will still be in queue when new financial year opens?

please suggest


----------



## radical

rocky198 said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to this forum but was keenly following the thread. I applied my EoI for 261311 on 08/May with 60 points. I saw at 12 may round, date of effect was 29/apr. Is there a possibility to get invite during 26 may round or within this financial year?
> 
> If I dont get it, whether my EoI will still be in queue when new financial year opens?
> 
> please suggest


Looking at the trend you have very high chances of getting an invite. New financial year has nothing to do with your EOI in terms of validity. You EOI will be valid for 2 years unless invited.


----------



## rocky198

radical said:


> Looking at the trend you have very high chances of getting an invite. New financial year has nothing to do with your EOI in terms of validity. You EOI will be valid for 2 years unless invited.


Thank you for the response.:fingerscrossed: hope i get it in 26 May


----------



## hiya_hanan

Congratulations !! That was awesome !




nirman91 said:


> Finally Received my Grant last week.
> 
> EOI with 60 points (189 indpendent) - 22nd Nov,2013
> ACS Assesment - analayst programmer - Took 3 days as it was under priority (TR was expiring in 3 months)
> IELTS - 8,8.5,7,7.5
> Invitation - 24th March 2014
> Lodged - 30th March,2014
> PCC - 2nd April (applied) - 26th April (received)
> GRANTED visa on 9Th MAY,2014
> 
> I didn't have any correspondence with the case officer as all the documents were front loaded..
> 
> Took me nearly 4.5 to 5 weeks from the lodgement till i recd the grant
> 
> 
> thanks a lot every one for your advise.... esp saathiya ... god bless all and hope every one here achieve what they are here for  :clap2::flame::


----------



## ieltsband8

sonica said:


> The 12th May report is out. The cut off in our category was 11/12/2013. As per this trend shenlishidao , Niel , Pappu.. You people stand a bright chance in the upcoming round. All the best.


What about me??? I applied on 7/01/2014 :fingerscrossed:

Congratulations to those who got an invite  

I have a question I think my ACS result has now expired. So does that mean they will not consider it and I need to get it reassessed?


----------



## Lkpuri

I am also new to his forum , please advise , I have applied under subclass 190 with 60 points for my nominated skill 139914, only NT is open , rest states are closed till July 1, Should I apply or wait for 1st July, secondly my EOI was submitted on 1st May with option as "Any state" , Is it fine or I need to change it to particular state ?

If I do not apply after EOI submission, will I still hold a chance to get invite from state?
Regards

LK
IELTS 15/03/2014 : 7.5 (7 in each band)
Vetassess Result : positive on 30/04/14
EOI submitted : 01/05/2014
What next ?


----------



## sonica

ieltsband8 said:


> What about me??? I applied on 7/01/2014 :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Congratulations to those who got an invite
> 
> I have a question I think my ACS result has now expired. So does that mean they will not consider it and I need to get it reassessed?


How many points have you claimed in your eoi???. As per my knowledge the Acs assessment should be valid at the time of invitation.


----------



## nagra007

Hello Friends,

Congrats to all of those, who got invite, 
Please inform me the steps which one should take to apply after getting an invite.
I know that you need to get PCC, this is one step.
do you need police clearance only from the place you are staying currently?? or from everywhere?? please advise.
What else other steps one should do in preparing documents to apply faster after getting an invite.
seniors please advise.

ACS Applied:03 Jan 2014 | ACS: Positive 15th May 2014
60 points in 189 Visa
65 Points in 190 Visa
Applied for both
EOI Submit: 16th May 2014 :fingerscrossed:
Invite: ?
Visa Lodge ??
PCC ??
Medicals ??
CO ??
Grant ??


----------



## Expat2013

maq_qatar said:


> 1- first you can lodge your visa using evisa and once you paid visa fees you can start uploading your docs. You have to upload document for your edu, exp, passport, age proof, pcc, medical, mrg certificate if you are married etc
> 2- front loading means if you have uploaded all document including education, exp, medical , pcc, form 80 without asking by your co.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks for the response, appreciate it.

*Few more queries:*
a. If I am already uploading passport copy, what other proof is required for Age ??

b. My experience reference letter date is last year, Feb 2013. Do I need a fresh reference letter or old one should be fine ??

c. For frontloading, I have following docs:
1. Passports of all family members
2. ACS assessment letter
3. IELTS result, Wife's english education letter from college
4. Work experience reference letter(Updated on Yr 2013)
5. Marriage certificate
6. Will get PCC for all(Me, Wife, Mom, Not req for my child)
What other docs am I missing here except Meds for frontloading ??

d. While uploading docs, is there is any option to specify what type of document we are uploading ??

Many Thanks.


----------



## shenlishidao

ieltsband8 said:


> What about me??? I applied on 7/01/2014 :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Congratulations to those who got an invite
> 
> I have a question I think my ACS result has now expired. So does that mean they will not consider it and I need to get it reassessed?


You can send an application to ACS for re-validation, which just takes a couple of days. The new assessment letter will be the same as your previous one, just change the date. Once you get your new letter, you can update it in your EOI. Since your points will not be changed, I think the date of effect will not be changed.


----------



## sandspr

abhifirewall said:


> Congratulations!!
> Wanted to ask you how long did it take for CO allocation and after that how many days does the CO give to submit the documents? I've got the invite now but wanted to delay my process as much as possible as I'm planning to for first entry around end of next year.
> 
> Cheers!!


Thanks mate.. 

approx. 6 weeks after lodging the application CO requested form 80 though we front loaded all the required documents including PCC and medicals. You got 60 days to lodge the visa application after receiving the Invite. 

You can delay the process by 2 months (to lodge the application) + 6-7 weeks (for CO to be allocated and documents requested) + 28 days (to submit the additional documents) + 1-2 weeks to receive the visa grant = roughly 5 months


----------



## shivas

chennaiite said:


> Yesterday I applied EOI for ICT BA with 65 points (189/190). What is the likelihood of getting invited in next round on 26th?
> 
> I strongly feel I'm short of 5 points :-(


Hi chennaite, 

Your chances of getting invited in the next round are none. Sorry for this discouraging news. You have been misinformed in a few posts above that you can expect to be invited in the next round, but, the fact is - there are a lot of people with 65 points who are still waiting to get invited. According to the last round results, people with 65 points until Dec 11 2013 have been cleared and there are still many who are yet to be invited. Since you applied recently, your chances of getting invited might come in July or August when the quota refreshes.


----------



## jamuu04

Bug_Hunter(261313) said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I got following from ACS
> 
> {
> The following employment after December 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 12/05 - 03/14 (8yrs 3mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: x.x (Pvt.) Ltd.
> Country: PAKISTAN
> }
> 
> Now, I am doubtful that what to write in the Employment's from date while filling the EOI.
> Following are the 3 options I have
> 1. 12/2005?
> 2. 12/2007?
> 3. 01/2008? (I am convinced on this one, but still want to get an expert opinion


My Skills assessment outcome states that my skilled employment is after February 2006. My agent indicated February 1, 2006 in my employment's "from" date.

HTH.

Now for my question.

Friends, when are we supposed to receive the letter of invitation? Is it on or after the invitation round?

Thanks!


----------



## renuka123

I have given my IELTS on 10th May (General module) and preview of results will be available on 23rd May. In order to apply for EOI, I will require TRF which won't be available by 23rd May (Am I correct?). I am keen on applying for EOI before 26th May. An year back I have given IELTS for university admission but in academic module and atleast 7's in all which makes my points 60 (Received positive assessment from ACS). 

Now my query is - Can I submit EOI for 261313 (Software Engineer) with IELTS score in academic module ?

Appreciate any help.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

renuka123 said:


> I have given my IELTS on 10th May (General module) and preview of results will be available on 23rd May. In order to apply for EOI, I will require TRF which won't be available by 23rd May (Am I correct?). I am keen on applying for EOI before 26th May. An year back I have given IELTS for university admission but in academic module and atleast 7's in all which makes my points 60 (Received positive assessment from ACS).
> 
> Now my query is - Can I submit EOI for 261313 (Software Engineer) with IELTS score in academic module ?
> 
> Appreciate any help.


You can give either general or academic ielts result.
For them, ielts and the minimum required bands is important, and not the type of ielts.
But I hope you have 7 in all bands and not average band score?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## renuka123

Nishant Dundas said:


> You can give either general or academic ielts result.
> For them, ielts and the minimum required bands is important, and not the type of ielts.
> But I hope you have 7 in all bands and not average band score?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi Nishant,

Thanks for the quick response.

I am clear on that part. My overall score is 7.5 (8, 7.5, 7.5, 7). My exam went well this time and am hoping to get atleast 8 in all the modules. I am not sure if I will get the invite soon with 60 points, so reluctant to submit EOI. I read in other threads, there is an option to update IELTS score even after submitting EOI. Is it true? Can I do that ? Is it a better option than waiting for the new score with just a hope to achieve 8 ?


----------



## renuka123

Hi,

It is clearly given in the DIAC website that general training test should be taken. Please refer the screenshot attached.

Has anyone ever submitted an EOI for 261313(Software Engineer) with IELTS score in academic module? Will it not create any issue later.

Appreciate any help.


----------



## renuka123

Bug_Hunter(261313) said:


> Hi renuka123!
> 
> No, You can't.
> 
> IELTS general module only is acceptable by Skill Select.



Hi Bug_Hunter,

Thanks for the response. I am worried now. Any idea how long it takes to get TRF after the results are released ?


----------



## _shel

Bug_Hunter(261313) said:


> Hi renuka123!
> 
> No, You can't.
> 
> IELTS general module only is acceptable by Skill Select.


 No it is not, academic acceptable.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

You can use Academic as well for your immigration. Skilled Migrants can take both GT and Academic Module to show their English Proficiency. So if you have desired Band Score needed for your points in Academic, you can use the Academic TRF as well.


----------



## renuka123

rohit1_sharma said:


> You can use Academic as well for your immigration. Skilled Migrants can take both GT and Academic Module to show their English Proficiency. So if you have desired Band Score needed for your points in Academic, you can use the Academic TRF as well.


Thanks for the clarification. Is it possible to update IELTS score after submitting EOI in case I manage to get better score?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

renuka123 said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Is it possible to update IELTS score after submitting EOI in case I manage to get better score?


Yes, You can update your EOI as many times you want until you get the invite.


----------



## renuka123

rohit1_sharma said:


> Yes, You can update your EOI as many times you want until you get the invite.


Hi Rohit,

Thanks for the prompt response. I will apply for EOI right away with 60 points.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

renuka123 said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> Thanks for the prompt response. I will apply for EOI right away with 60 points.


Both are acceptable.
I suggest you finish your eoi and submit currently with 60 points.
If results are good then immediately edit and resubmit eoi.
With 65 points am sure you will get invite in immediate next round after eoi submission.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## renuka123

Nishant Dundas said:


> Both are acceptable.
> I suggest you finish your eoi and submit currently with 60 points.
> If results are good then immediately edit and resubmit eoi.
> With 65 points am sure you will get invite in immediate next round after eoi submission.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi Nishant,

Thanks for the advice. I submitted my EOI with 60 points


----------



## redgrape

Hi All,

i have just received my positive assessment from ACS today with the expected 2 years deduction. Can anyone please assist me in the following question:
How the 2 years deduction will be reflected when submitting the EOI? 
In other words, when filling the EOI, should i only list the experience after the first 2 years deducted or i should fill it as it is according to employment reference letters. 
I am afraid that filling the complete experience will result in miscalculation of points...

Thank you in advance for your help...


----------



## rohit1_sharma

redgrape said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i have just received my positive assessment from ACS today with the expected 2 years deduction. Can anyone please assist me in the following question:
> How the 2 years deduction will be reflected when submitting the EOI?
> In other words, when filling the EOI, should i only list the experience after the first 2 years deducted or i should fill it as it is according to employment reference letters.
> I am afraid that filling the complete experience will result in miscalculation of points...
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help...


You should list your complete experience in the EOI. While adding your experience details, you will see a check box stating something like "Is this experience relevant to the occupation code" or similar. You need to only check the box for the relevant experience.

If you have a date that is starting in between a single job, then you should break it into two part. First part is not relevant, then the same details and the second part of the job starting from the Skilled experience date provided by the Assessing Authority and checked as relevant. All the jobs post this part will be relevant if mentioned in the Assessment.

Hope this helps.


----------



## redgrape

rohit1_sharma said:


> You should list your complete experience in the EOI. While adding your experience details, you will see a check box stating something like "Is this experience relevant to the occupation code" or similar. You need to only check the box for the relevant experience.
> 
> If you have a date that is starting in between a single job, then you should break it into two part. First part is not relevant, then the same details and the second part of the job starting from the Skilled experience date provided by the Assessing Authority and checked as relevant. All the jobs post this part will be relevant if mentioned in the Assessment.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you Rohit, i had this same info in mind from the threads i read before, however for some reason i thought this was only applicable to Visa application submission, good to know that the same can be done when submitting EOI... Than you once again for the quick reply..


----------



## Expat2013

Expat2013 said:


> Thanks for the response, appreciate it.
> 
> *Few more queries:*
> a. If I am already uploading passport copy, what other proof is required for Age ??
> 
> b. My experience reference letter date is last year, Feb 2013. Do I need a fresh reference letter or old one should be fine ??
> 
> c. For frontloading, I have following docs:
> 1. Passports of all family members
> 2. ACS assessment letter
> 3. IELTS result, Wife's english education letter from college
> 4. Work experience reference letter(Updated on Yr 2013)
> 5. Marriage certificate
> 6. Will get PCC for all(Me, Wife, Mom, Not req for my child)
> What other docs am I missing here except Meds for frontloading ??
> 
> d. While uploading docs, is there is any option to specify what type of document we are uploading ??
> 
> Many Thanks.


*Guys, can someone respond to the above queries ?? *


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Expat2013 said:


> Guys, can someone respond to the above queries ??


Birth certificates or even your 10th/12th mark sheet which mentions the birth date is to be uploaded.
Your list of docs seems okay.

When you wish to upload docs you get option too specify under what document type it is to be uploaded.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## ozengineer

Hey guys!

I love Australia, I love its climate, its people and almost everything about this great country. For that reason, I have considered submitting my EOI. However, I am not sure how competitive my profile would be. I am rather skeptical, I must admit. Do you have any opinions based on what I am about to describe? 

I am 26 years old. I have been in Australia for almost 2 years on a Working Holiday Visa. During that time, I have done various jobs in regional areas of NSW and QLD. I have a MSc in Civil Engineering, which I received fairly recently (less than 2 years ago) from a university in my native country. Unfortunately, I do not have much work experience in fields related to my education. I will take IELTS. I have previously taken TOEFL iBT, where I received a total score of 108.

Any opinions?


----------



## rocky198

Hi.

Could someone post the link fro updating EoI. With the new changes to skill select, I couldnt find the link to update EoI but only submit new EoI.


----------



## Vasu G

rocky198 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Could someone post the link fro updating EoI. With the new changes to skill select, I couldnt find the link to update EoI but only submit new EoI.


Yes it is not available.. may be they are updating. You can create a new one with the following.

https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/ExpressionOfInterest/PreReg/Start/


----------



## trying_aussie

Just submitted EoI with 65 points and Academic IELTS for 261313.
Let's see if I get an invite in the next round God willing - which I guess is due on 26th... Fingers crossed.


----------



## Vasu G

trying_aussie said:


> Just submitted EoI with 65 points and Academic IELTS for 261313.
> Let's see if I get an invite in the next round God willing - which I guess is due on 26th... Fingers crossed.


With 65 points, you will definitely get it on 26th.. Don't worry. Prepare your visa documentation.


----------



## trying_aussie

thanks Vasu for your encouraging words... i have applied for 189 - hence a bit apprehensive!!


----------



## rali

trying_aussie said:


> Just submitted EoI with 65 points and Academic IELTS for 261313.
> Let's see if I get an invite in the next round God willing - which I guess is due on 26th... Fingers crossed.


Can you submit 'Academic IELTS' for Skill select. I think you should have 'General IELTS'. Please confirm.


----------



## trying_aussie

AFAIK Academic and General does not make a difference. And I am pretty sure my info is correct.
You can submit appln with Academic results.


----------



## polarbear08

I just submitted EOI with 65 points , petroleum engineering. Just want to ask your opinion if i have a chance to get an invitation in the next round ( 26th May). Thank you

I also have one small question. Will they notice you if you receive an invitation via email as i seem cant log into my skill select account. Cheers


----------



## _shel

trying_aussie said:


> AFAIK Academic and General does not make a difference. And I am pretty sure my info is correct.
> You can submit appln with Academic results.


 True, academic is harder to pass but no need to re take general if you need academic for your skills assessment anyway or book it by mistake, I've seen people do that


----------



## nagra007

Hello buddies 

Just confirm, Do all of you facing the same issue with the LOG IN page.

An error is coming on the skill select log in page.

Regards


----------



## kalyan1

Hi all,

I have submitted my EOI with 60 points.

2613 Points: 60 EOI Submitted: 13/05/2013.

Any chance of getting invite in 26/05/2014 round?

Thanks,
Kalyan


----------



## lv1982

In Fact it is quite the opposite. Most of the 65-70 points backlog has been cleared a while ago for code - 2613.
Also if you check the reports in the last round on 12th May, invites were sent out for people with 60 points who have put in EOI's before 29th April.
So I would think that the chance fot getting an invite this round, would be almost 100% 




261313 said:


> Hi Kalyan1 !
> Your chances of getting the invite in the 26/05/2014 round are almost zero.
> Reason being that there might be many 65 and 70 pointers who will be served first.
> 
> However, there is no need to be sad or something, you will definitely get the invite in next 3-4 months.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## smady41

redgrape said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i have just received my positive assessment from ACS today with the expected 2 years deduction. Can anyone please assist me in the following question:
> How the 2 years deduction will be reflected when submitting the EOI?
> In other words, when filling the EOI, should i only list the experience after the first 2 years deducted or i should fill it as it is according to employment reference letters.
> I am afraid that filling the complete experience will result in miscalculation of points...
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help...


You should submit only the assessed skilled employment period while filing eoi. If your letter from ACS says employment after July 2007 then in your eoi file employment from Aug 2007.


----------



## radical

lv1982 said:


> In Fact it is quite the opposite. Most of the 65-70 points backlog has been cleared a while ago for code - 2613.
> Also if you check the reports in the last round on 12th May, invites were sent out for people with 60 points who have put in EOI's before 29th April.
> So I would think that the chance fot getting an invite this round, would be almost 100%


I second that. 

Kalyan, you have a very high chances of getting an invite in the next round itself. So, starting collating your docs.


----------



## ecdghhl

Hi Friends

I got my EOI on 12th May and created immiaccount on 16th May but while launching new application 189 visa is not coming up, did anyone faced similar issue? is it due to system glitch ?


----------



## renuka123

Hi,

How can I front load documents ? What all documents do I need to keep ready to lodge a visa?

Any help is highly appreciated


----------



## Vasu G

renuka123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How can I front load documents ? What all documents do I need to keep ready to lodge a visa?
> 
> Any help is highly appreciated


Hey renuka,

After paying your fees, you can upload all your documents in your immiaccount. All the documents for which you are claiming points needed. 

For your reference.

1. Offer letter
2. Payslips
3. Experience/relieving letter
4. Manager Reference Letter.
5. Form 16 
6. IT returns 
7. Bank statement 
8. PF Statement.
9. Pay certificate.
10. ID Cards.
11. Passport
12. ACS report
13. Education certificates
14. IELTS score card
15. Form 80

PCC and Medicals can be uploaded later. Above is the list which I am going to upload after my invitation, would be sufficient, not all required, but it is better if you upload as many proofs as you can. So that you may get direct grant.
Seniors : help me anything I am missing.


----------



## renuka123

Vasu G said:


> Hey renuka,
> 
> After paying your fees, you can upload all your documents in your immiaccount. All the documents for which you are claiming points needed.
> 
> For your reference.
> 
> 1. Offer letter
> 2. Payslips
> 3. Experience/relieving letter
> 4. Manager Reference Letter.
> 5. Form 16
> 6. IT returns
> 7. Bank statement
> 8. PF Statement.
> 9. Pay certificate.
> 10. ID Cards.
> 11. Passport
> 12. ACS report
> 13. Education certificates
> 14. IELTS score card
> 15. Form 80
> 
> PCC and Medicals can be uploaded later. Above is the list which I am going to upload after my invitation, would be sufficient, not all required, but it is better if you upload as many proofs as you can. So that you may get direct grant.
> Seniors : help me anything I am missing.



Hi Vasu,

Thanks for the information. I have a few queries about some documents required.

1. Offer letter
2. Payslips -- I have been working with the same company since 2008 and ACS assessed my experience after 2010. Can I submit the latest payslip which has my date of joining as 2008?
3. Experience/relieving letter -- Can I submit the roles and responsibilities letter which I used for ACS assessment?
4. Manager Reference Letter.
5. Form 16 -- Will the latest one suffice ?
6. IT returns -- Will the latest one alone suffice
7. Bank statement -- Salary account statement for last 3 months ?
8. PF Statement. 
9. Pay certificate. -- Not sure what this is !!!
10. ID Cards. -- Scanned copy of company ID card ?? Anything else ?
11. Passport
12. ACS report
13. Education certificates -- Is the university transcript enough or do I need to submit 10th and 12th certificates too ?
14. IELTS score card
15. Form 80


----------



## Vasu G

Commented in bold.



renuka123 said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> Thanks for the information. I have a few queries about some documents required.
> 
> 1. Offer letter
> 2. Payslips -- I have been working with the same company since 2008 and ACS assessed my experience after 2010. Can I submit the latest payslip which has my date of joining as 2008?
> *Ans : You can submit 3-4 payslips per year from 2010 to till date.*
> 3. Experience/relieving letter -- Can I submit the roles and responsibilities letter which I used for ACS assessment?
> *Ans : That would be reference letter, i think you can skip as you have worked for only 1 company.*
> 4. Manager Reference Letter.
> 5. Form 16 -- Will the latest one suffice ?
> *Ans: You need it from 2010 *
> 6. IT returns -- Will the latest one alone suffice
> *Ans: You need it from 2010 *
> 7. Bank statement -- Salary account statement for last 3 months ?
> *Ans: You may have to provide from 2010*
> 8. PF Statement.
> 9. Pay certificate. -- Not sure what this is !!!
> *Ans : You can get it from your employer, if you are unable to submit Form 16/IT returns.*
> 10. ID Cards. -- Scanned copy of company ID card ?? Anything else ?
> *Ans : Yes, scanned copies. Not mandatory though.*
> 11. Passport
> 12. ACS report
> 13. Education certificates -- Is the university transcript enough or do I need to submit 10th and 12th certificates too ?
> *Ans : Yes 10th and 12th also, because they would be helpful to prove your age.*
> 14. IELTS score card
> 15. Form 80


----------



## renuka123

Hi Vasu,

Thanks for taking out time to answer my queries. Really appreciate your help.


----------



## Sarav

shenlishidao said:


> I have added you into this list.
> Updated ICT BA & SA(2611) list as on 12 May14
> 
> NAME------------- EOI/VDOE -------POINTS
> 
> Chandana (2611)-----27 Nov 2013------- 65 pts---Invited 12May
> Kiran (2611)-----------3 dec 2013------- 65 pts.---Invited12May
> Rashmi(2611) ----3 Dec 2013--------------65pts.--Invited12 May
> 
> shenlishidao(2611)----20 Dec 2013------- 65 pts
> Niel(2611)--------------21 Dec 2013------ 65 pts
> Pappu(2611)-----------26 Dec 2013 ------ 65 pts
> Oorvs(2611)------------07 Jan 2014------ 65pts
> Shiva(2611)-------------17feb2014------- 65 pts
> Raghav(2611)----------21Feb2014--------65 pts
> Sonica(2611)------------28 feb 2014------ 65 pts
> JeDiKnight(2611)--------11Apr 2014------.65 pt
> thota123 (2611)-------24 Dec 2013------60 pts ( May 2014----65 pts)
> Chuminh(2611)----------11/Jan/2014-----60 pts
> Kct-ash (2611)----------03 Mar 2014------60 pts
> Samy25 (2611)-----------28Mar/2014---- 60 pts
> cebuano (2611)--------04 Apr 2014---------60 pts



Hi Shenlishidao,

Please add me to the list.

Sarav(2611)-------23 Apr 2014----------65 pts.


----------



## polarbear08

Hi guys, 

I just submitted EOI with 65 points , petroleum engineering. I Just want to ask your opinion about the chance i can invitation in the next round ( 26th May). Thank you


----------



## Nishant Dundas

polarbear08 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just submitted EOI with 65 points , petroleum engineering. I Just want to ask your opinion about the chance i can invitation in the next round ( 26th May). Thank you


I think 99% in this roiund you will get invite as 65 pointers are not many.
Best of luck!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## polarbear08

Nishant Dundas said:


> I think 99% in this roiund you will get invite as 65 pointers are not many.
> Best of luck!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thank you so much for your reply . I feel way more confident now. Time to prepare for required documentation.


----------



## shenlishidao

Sarav said:


> Hi Shenlishidao,
> 
> Please add me to the list.
> 
> Sarav(2611)-------23 Apr 2014----------65 pts.


Updated ICT BA & SA(2611) list 

NAME------------- EOI/VDOE -------POINTS

shenlishidao(2611)----20 Dec 2013------- 65 pts
Niel(2611)--------------21 Dec 2013------ 65 pts
Pappu(2611)-----------26 Dec 2013 ------ 65 pts
Oorvs(2611)------------07 Jan 2014------ 65pts
Shiva(2611)-------------17feb2014------- 65 pts
Raghav(2611)----------21Feb2014--------65 pts
Sonica(2611)------------28 feb 2014------ 65 pts
JeDiKnight(2611)--------11Apr 2014------.65 pt
Sarav(2611)-------23 Apr 2014----------65 pts.
thota123 (2611)-------24 Dec 2013------60 pts ( May 2014----65 pts)
Chuminh(2611)----------11/Jan/2014-----60 pts
Kct-ash (2611)----------03 Mar 2014------60 pts
Samy25 (2611)-----------28Mar/2014---- 60 pts
cebuano (2611)--------04 Apr 2014---------60 pts


----------



## nagra007

Hello Friends,

I have received an invite from the State Sponsored 489 visa through Email.

Question is , if I don't apply for the same , Am I still eligible for other visa's in 190 category through other states too??

please advise.

Regards


----------



## parascs

bdapplicant said:


> Got invitation at my first round- 24 March  I applied as an Internal Auditor under 189.
> 
> Guys what to do next, can anyone please brief me.


Hi, 

I am chartered accountant from Delhi, india and had mixed designations of finance and cs in my all the employments, Is designation matters if it does not match with the category you are filing application.

Can you give me job responsibilities I have to get it from my employer so that it will match out with requirements of immigration authorities for internal auditor category

From last 3 years, I was running my own legal firm corporate advisory firm. How many contracts I need to show with the clients in last 3 years and what supporting documents it will require at later on stages. Do you have any formats which I can use it for processing further?

Should I apply vetassess now and if internal auditor is not in occupation list then what happens?

In case we opted for Internal auditor then in July, if state sponsorship also allowed for internal auditor, what will be minimum general ielts score accepted by state and which state is good also to live and accept minimum ielts score.

In case we rejected wetacess for auditor, then all doors be closed or we can still go for accountant with accesment of icaa, if yes after how much time

The above points is important for me to understand and evaluate before making any final decision, I would really appreciate your guidance on the same


----------



## chennaiite

shenlishidao said:


> Updated ICT BA & SA(2611) list
> 
> NAME------------- EOI/VDOE -------POINTS
> 
> shenlishidao(2611)----20 Dec 2013------- 65 pts
> Niel(2611)--------------21 Dec 2013------ 65 pts
> Pappu(2611)-----------26 Dec 2013 ------ 65 pts
> Oorvs(2611)------------07 Jan 2014------ 65pts
> Shiva(2611)-------------17feb2014------- 65 pts
> Raghav(2611)----------21Feb2014--------65 pts
> Sonica(2611)------------28 feb 2014------ 65 pts
> JeDiKnight(2611)--------11Apr 2014------.65 pt
> Sarav(2611)-------23 Apr 2014----------65 pts.
> thota123 (2611)-------24 Dec 2013------60 pts ( May 2014----65 pts)
> Chuminh(2611)----------11/Jan/2014-----60 pts
> Kct-ash (2611)----------03 Mar 2014------60 pts
> Samy25 (2611)-----------28Mar/2014---- 60 pts
> cebuano (2611)--------04 Apr 2014---------60 pts
> chennaiite (2611)-------15May2014---------65 pts


I dont get this?! Are you telling us people with 65 points are in que since dec 2013 ???!!!

Last round cut off for ICT BA was 65. No?

PS: added my entry. Thanks.


----------



## canchi_mohd

*Few Doubts*

Hi All,

My Occupation (223311) is not on the CSOL list for past few months. But i have submitted EOI on 12th December 2013 with 60 points, with Skill Assessment as +ve and still didn't get invite. 

And in EOI i have selected the states category as "ALL". Didn't mentioned any specific state over there. I just want to know a few points listed below:

1. Is that whether i need to submit any commitment letter, Form or any other document supporting to EOI.

2. Will my occupation will show up in the next list (July). 

3. Or else what i need to do in case if i want to get an invite/when shall i get an invite.

Appreciate if anybody can reply to this doubts.

thanks
Canchi.


----------



## cebuano

Can anyone confirm when was the last invite for 2611 at 60points?

Thanks


----------



## chuminh

cebuano said:


> Can anyone confirm when was the last invite for 2611 at 60points?
> 
> Thanks


so long ago that nobody remembers it . Im on the same boat with you. fingercross


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

chuminh said:


> so long ago that nobody remembers it . Im on the same boat with you. fingercross


 Hi chuminh, the last invite for 2611 60pts was 26th May 2013


----------



## cebuano

Kiran.Nazre said:


> Hi chuminh, the last invite for 2611 60pts was 26th May 2013


Wow, that's almost a year! I submitted mine under 2611 Apr 4, 2014.


----------



## _shel

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Occupation (223311) is not on the CSOL list for past few months. But i have submitted EOI on 12th December 2013 with 60 points, with Skill Assessment as +ve and still didn't get invite.
> 
> And in EOI i have selected the states category as "ALL". Didn't mentioned any specific state over there. I just want to know a few points listed below:
> 
> 1. Is that whether i need to submit any commitment letter, Form or any other document supporting to EOI.
> 
> 2. Will my occupation will show up in the next list (July).
> 
> 3. Or else what i need to do in case if i want to get an invite/when shall i get an invite.
> 
> Appreciate if anybody can reply to this doubts.
> 
> thanks
> Canchi.


 You applied for 190? You realise most states require you to apply direct to them for nomination. You also have to only select their state in EOI or some withdraw sponsorship.


----------



## spcttr

Hey mates,

+1 in 2611 team

Updated ICT BA & SA(2611) list 

NAME------------- EOI/VDOE -------POINTS

shenlishidao(2611)----20 Dec 2013------- 65 pts
Niel(2611)--------------21 Dec 2013------ 65 pts
Pappu(2611)-----------26 Dec 2013 ------ 65 pts
Oorvs(2611)------------07 Jan 2014------ 65pts
Shiva(2611)-------------17feb2014------- 65 pts
Raghav(2611)----------21Feb2014--------65 pts
Sonica(2611)------------28 feb 2014------ 65 pts
spcttr(2611)------------29 Mar 2014------ 65 pts
JeDiKnight(2611)--------11Apr 2014------.65 pt
Sarav(2611)-------23 Apr 2014----------65 pts.
thota123 (2611)-------24 Dec 2013------60 pts ( May 2014----65 pts)
chennaiite (2611)-------15May2014---------65 pts (put into chronological order)
Chuminh(2611)----------11/Jan/2014-----60 pts
Kct-ash (2611)----------03 Mar 2014------60 pts
Samy25 (2611)-----------28Mar/2014---- 60 pts
cebuano (2611)--------04 Apr 2014---------60 pts


----------



## mitulpatel

*489-233512-65 Points*



nagra007 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have received an invite from the State Sponsored 489 visa through Email.
> 
> Question is , if I don't apply for the same , Am I still eligible for other visa's in 190 category through other states too??
> 
> please advise.
> 
> Regards


Hi Nagra007, 

When did you apply for 489 Category and On which date have you got Invitation?


I have file EOI for the 489 category. (Family Sponsored)
I am seeking advice on Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) 
I have assessed my skills as a Mechanical Engineer (ANZSCO 233512). 

I Just want to ask your opinion about the chances of invitation in the next round (26th May). 

Thank you

*489 | 233512 | IELTS*: 12/10/13, S:6, W: 6, R: 7.5 L:6, *Overall: 6.5* | *ACS* Submitted: 02/12/13, Result: *+ve* 11/04/14 | *EOI* (65 Points): 24/04/14 | *Invite*: Waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## oz dude

mitulpatel said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have submitted EOI under 489 (Family Sponsored) Category with 65 points, Mechanical Engineering. I Just want to ask your opinion about the chances of invitation in the next round (26th May).
> Thank you
> 489 | 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, S:6, W: 6, R: 7.5 L:6, Overall: 6.5 | ACS Submitted: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI (65 Points): 24/04/14 | Invite: Waiting


Dude am waiting from february 28th with 65points..


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ecdghhl said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I got my EOI on 12th May and created immiaccount on 16th May but while launching new application 189 visa is not coming up, did anyone faced similar issue? is it due to system glitch ?


Hi

Two things for you:

1) The correct forum to ask post invitation questions is:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5668.html#post4038858

2) To see subclass 189 in immiaccount follow these steps:

a) Create an immiaccount regardles of whether you are currently logged into your skillselect acc or not.

b) After creating the immiaccount log out from it without having opted for any visa type available at this moment.

c) Log into your skillselect account and click 'Submit Application' or 'Submit' or something like that available on your EOI homepage. It will take you to your immiaccount login page.

d) Now, log into your immiaccount created in 'step a'.

Voila!


----------



## Waqarali20005

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi
> 
> Two things for you:
> 
> 1) The correct forum to ask post invitation questions is:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5668.html#post4038858
> 
> 2) To see subclass 189 in immiaccount follow these steps:
> 
> a) Create an immiaccount regardles of whether you are currently logged into your skillselect acc or not.
> 
> b) After creating the immiaccount log out from it without having opted for any visa type available at this moment.
> 
> c) Log into your skillselect account and click 'Submit Application' or 'Submit' or something like that available on your EOI homepage. It will take you to your immiaccount login page.
> 
> d) Now, log into your immiaccount created in 'step a'.
> 
> Voila!


 i faced this issue as well.... this is a system glitch and will automatically be removed. From immi account try to do the 2nd step as mentioned by MAx.... if it does not work then , click on import applications and give the information provided their,...


----------



## pappu123

spcttr said:


> Hey mates,
> 
> +1 in 2611 team
> 
> Updated ICT BA & SA(2611) list
> 
> NAME------------- EOI/VDOE -------POINTS
> 
> shenlishidao(2611)----20 Dec 2013------- 65 pts
> Niel(2611)--------------21 Dec 2013------ 65 pts
> Pappu(2611)-----------26 Dec 2013 ------ 65 pts
> Oorvs(2611)------------07 Jan 2014------ 65pts
> Shiva(2611)-------------17feb2014------- 65 pts
> Raghav(2611)----------21Feb2014--------65 pts
> Sonica(2611)------------28 feb 2014------ 65 pts
> spcttr(2611)------------29 Mar 2014------ 65 pts
> JeDiKnight(2611)--------11Apr 2014------.65 pt
> Sarav(2611)-------23 Apr 2014----------65 pts.
> thota123 (2611)-------24 Dec 2013------60 pts ( May 2014----65 pts)
> chennaiite (2611)-------15May2014---------65 pts (put into chronological order)
> Chuminh(2611)----------11/Jan/2014-----60 pts
> Kct-ash (2611)----------03 Mar 2014------60 pts
> Samy25 (2611)-----------28Mar/2014---- 60 pts
> cebuano (2611)--------04 Apr 2014---------60 pts


Guys, 

Please remove me from the list. I have applied ACS again and got it accessed under developer programmer and got the invitation as well. I suggest guys with 60 points and those applied for system analyst can apply for developer programmer.


----------



## canchi_mohd

*Few Doubts*



canchi_mohd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Occupation (223311) is not on the CSOL list for past few months. But i have submitted EOI on 12th December 2013 with 60 points, with Skill Assessment as +ve and still didn't get invite.
> 
> And in EOI i have selected the states category as "ALL". Didn't mentioned any specific state over there. I just want to know a few points listed below:
> 
> 1. Is that whether i need to submit any commitment letter, Form or any other document supporting to EOI.
> 
> 2. Will my occupation will show up in the next list (July).
> 
> 3. Or else what i need to do in case if i want to get an invite/when shall i get an invite.
> 
> Appreciate if anybody can reply to this doubts.
> 
> thanks
> Canchi.


===================

"Hello All,

Please find some time to clarify the above points.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## ozengineer

Any engineers here with little to none working experience who have submitted an EOI with success? I did more research on EOI and Skills Assessment, and I noticed that Engineers Australia requires three rather detailed career episodes from those with non-accredited qualifications. Any pointers as to what to do if your experience is mostly academic? Does one even stand a chance in this situation? I didn't expect this to be easy, but this really made me feel down.


----------



## radhamacho

*Ieo*

I am very interested in this status, for me it is to add insight and knowledge of course


----------



## HMalhotra

ozengineer said:


> Any engineers here with little to none working experience who have submitted an EOI with success? I did more research on EOI and Skills Assessment, and I noticed that Engineers Australia requires three rather detailed career episodes from those with non-accredited qualifications. Any pointers as to what to do if your experience is mostly academic? Does one even stand a chance in this situation? I didn't expect this to be easy, but this really made me feel down.


Bro, I believe you have better chances of getting an answer @
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...neer-australia-processing-time-frame-180.html

I am also an engineer with around 4 years of exp. and got my CDR assessed by EA. 

U can always write your Career Episodes based on your college projects (if you don't have exp.).. check the MSA Booklet for more info..

All the best..!


----------



## nicemathan

Hi All,

I am bit skeptical on seeing the waiting list of 65 pointers since Dec'13.

Will the queue for invite move faster after the July'14 ?

Your in-sights will be helpful


----------



## nicemathan

Highlighted the job code which I was mentioning in my previous post.



nicemathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am bit skeptical on seeing the waiting list of 65 pointers *(for BA/SA job codes)* since Dec'13.
> 
> Will the queue for invite move faster after the July'14 ?
> 
> Your in-sights will be helpful


----------



## sonica

nicemathan said:


> Highlighted the job code which I was mentioning in my previous post.


65pointers do stand a good chance of being invited under 2611xx in the rounds following July 1 PROVIDED the occupation stays in sol. So hope for the best.


----------



## nicemathan

Yes, I am confident that it will stay in the sol list after the projected growth of 13% till 2017 for BAs/SAs. Lets hope for the best and plan for worst 



sonica said:


> 65pointers do stand a good chance of being invited under 2611xx in the rounds following July 1 PROVIDED the occupation stays in sol. So hope for the best.


----------



## pbnaresh

EOI submitted on 12th May 2014 (189) with 60 points. Code 261313 (software engineer). 

waiting for the invitation on 26th May.


----------



## smady41

pbnaresh said:


> EOI submitted on 12th May 2014 (189) with 60 points. Code 261313 (software engineer).
> 
> waiting for the invitation on 26th May.


Good luck man. Me too, hoping for the invite this time.


----------



## Lkpuri

Do we have any such list for skill 139914 under subclass 190?


----------



## nagra007

Hello Buddies,

Need help & advise for shortening the process,

What we can do in addition to getting a PCC before getting an invite,

any other specific documents we can prepare?? please advise.

Regards


----------



## Raghav1983

*Updated 2611 List:*

NAME------------- EOI/VDOE -------POINTS


shenlishidao(2611)----20 Dec 2013------- 65 pts
Niel(2611)--------------21 Dec 2013------ 65 pts
Oorvs(2611)------------07 Jan 2014------ 65pts
Shiva(2611)-------------17feb2014------- 65 pts
Raghav(2611)----------21Feb2014--------65 pts
Sonica(2611)------------28 feb 2014------ 65 pts
spcttr(2611)------------29 Mar 2014------ 65 pts
JeDiKnight(2611)--------11Apr 2014------.65 pt
Sarav(2611)-------23 Apr 2014----------65 pts.
thota123 (2611)-------24 Dec 2013------60 pts ( May 2014----65 pts)
chennaiite (2611)-------15May2014---------65 pts (put into chronological order)
Chuminh(2611)----------11/Jan/2014-----60 pts
Kct-ash (2611)----------03 Mar 2014------60 pts
Samy25 (2611)-----------28Mar/2014---- 60 pts
cebuano (2611)--------04 Apr 2014---------60 pts


----------



## HMalhotra

nagra007 said:


> Hello Buddies,
> 
> Need help & advise for shortening the process,
> 
> What we can do in addition to getting a PCC before getting an invite,
> 
> any other specific documents we can prepare?? please advise.
> 
> Regards



Hi, you can go for PCC and Medicals before applying for the visa as they are not linked.

For PCC, as I am in India, I took an appointment and went to the Passport Office and it was done within 3 hours. You can check whats the process of getting PCC in Canada. Each country has got its own rules for that.

For Medicals, u need to submit the "My Health Declaration" application in Immi Account and get an appointment from one of the authorized hospitals Canada and get the medicals done.

Remember you can get the medicals and PCC done beforehand but on the same time, it accelerates your Visa Grant. So many people wait for the CO to ask for it after you apply for the Visa.

Choice remains yours..

Best of Luck..!


----------



## renuka123

I applied for EOI on 19th May with 60 points, 261313. What are my chances of getting an invite on 26th May ?? Almost done with the preparation of documents. Desperate to get invite on Monday


----------



## rajesh_puchi

Hi team,


Anyone please advice me . Iam going to apply for visa before that i want to conclude.

1. In my wife passport we didn't add my name as a husband name . While doing PCC it causes any issue please advice me 


Advance lots of thanks for your help.

Rajesh


----------



## pbnaresh

renuka123 said:


> I applied for EOI on 19th May with 60 points, 261313. What are my chances of getting an invite on 26th May ?? Almost done with the preparation of documents. Desperate to get invite on Monday



Hi,

 You signature says that you have appointment for medicals on May 27th. I heard that we need to do the medicals only with the Visa application reference number which will be provided by CO. 

What is the process to get the medicals done without applying for visa?

Thanks,
Naresh


----------



## renuka123

pbnaresh said:


> Hi,
> 
> You signature says that you have appointment for medicals on May 27th. I heard that we need to do the medicals only with the Visa application reference number which will be provided by CO.
> 
> What is the process to get the medicals done without applying for visa?
> 
> Thanks,
> Naresh


Hi Naresh,

You can find the answer at My Health Declarations


----------



## HMalhotra

rajesh_puchi said:


> Hi team,
> 
> 
> Anyone please advice me . Iam going to apply for visa before that i want to conclude.
> 
> 1. In my wife passport we didn't add my name as a husband name . While doing PCC it causes any issue please advice me
> 
> 
> Advance lots of thanks for your help.
> 
> Rajesh


For PCC shouldn't be a problem. 

All they check is whether the applicant is staying at the same address as mentioned on the passport or not. If yes, they will issue the PCC the same day. If it has been changed, they will again get it verified at the new address and accordingly issue the PCC.


----------



## Vasu G

Hi all,

I am expecting an invite for 189 on the last of round of this year i.e 23rd June. If I lodge my Visa on the same day or before July'14, will I be affected by the new rules in July'14 ? or my application be processed on existing rules ?


----------



## HMalhotra

Vasu G said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I expecting an invite for 189 on the last of round of this year i.e 23rd June. If I lodge my Visa on the same day or before July'14, will I be affected by the new rules in July'14 ? or my application be processed on existing rules ?


It should be processed as per the existing rules as you lodge the application prior to the changes (July 1, 2014).


----------



## Santhosh.15

WC2015inOZ said:


> 261313 Software Enginee
> EOI Submit: 20 Dec
> Invitation: 13 April
> Lodged: 30 April
> Pcc applied: 5 May
> Pcc grant: 22 May
> Medical: 17 May
> CO allocated: 21 May
> Grant: 23 may
> 
> Informed my manager.
> Last working day 20th july.
> Flying on 1st week of August
> 
> A Big Thanks to all the people on this forum.


Congrats buddy ! Good luck. 

And pary hard this weekend !!


----------



## Vasu G

WC2015inOZ said:


> 261313 Software Enginee
> EOI Submit: 20 Dec
> Invitation: 13 April
> Lodged: 30 April
> Pcc applied: 5 May
> Pcc grant: 22 May
> Medical: 17 May
> CO allocated: 21 May
> Grant: 23 may
> 
> Informed my manager.
> Last working day 20th july.
> Flying on 1st week of August
> 
> A Big Thanks to all the people on this forum.


Awesome dude !!! Party time.. :lalala: Hope you are going to OZ to earn money.. not to watch WC2015. .. LOL.


----------



## maq_qatar

WC2015inOZ said:


> 261313 Software Enginee
> EOI Submit: 20 Dec
> Invitation: 13 April
> Lodged: 30 April
> Pcc applied: 5 May
> Pcc grant: 22 May
> Medical: 17 May
> CO allocated: 21 May
> Grant: 23 may
> 
> Informed my manager.
> Last working day 20th july.
> Flying on 1st week of August
> 
> A Big Thanks to all the people on this forum.


Congra8s dear...Enjoy :-D

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## laddi

does the 'visa date of effect' remain the same if we

1. suspend the eoi and then resume eoi after some days 

2. get an invitation but do not lodge the visa and the invitation gets expired


----------



## radical

laddi said:


> does the 'visa date of effect' remain the same if we
> 
> 1. suspend the eoi and then resume eoi after some days
> 
> 2. get an invitation but do not lodge the visa and the invitation gets expired



Visa date of effect will not change unless there is change in points.

1. Yes, you can suspend the EOI and resume it later. This will not change the DOE.
2. An invitation is valid only for 60 days from the date of invitation.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

*EOI submission and Invitation rounds*

Hi Experts,

I have submitted my EOI today and invitation rounds are due on Monday 26th May 2014. Can any one guide me what is the process after the EOI submission.

My Code is :2631

My queries are :
1) Will my submitted EOI be considered since i submitted a 2 days before the EOI invitation round.
2) I got exact 60 points in my point assessment, how much chances are there to get invitation on category i applied.
3) Is there any way i can check how much applications filled under the category i applied.
4) How much time it takes for invitation letter to come after invitation rounds has been completed, i mean intimation to successful candidates who selected during the EOI invitation round.
5) Is there any way we can check if my EOI application has been picked by the system.
6) Shall i be prepared for taking appointment for PCC and other relevent info.

Can any one guide me please.

Thanks for all of you who will reply in advance, i know this forum is a great help for me in the past.

Thanks once again.

Cheers
SG


----------



## ashish1137

sachivg said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI today and invitation rounds are due on Monday 26th May 2014. Can any one guide me what is the process after the EOI submission.
> 
> My Code is :2631
> 
> My queries are :
> 1) Will my submitted EOI be considered since i submitted a 2 days before the EOI invitation round.
> 2) I got exact 60 points in my point assessment, how much chances are there to get invitation on category i applied.
> 3) Is there any way i can check how much applications filled under the category i applied.
> 4) How much time it takes for invitation letter to come after invitation rounds has been completed, i mean intimation to successful candidates who selected during the EOI invitation round.
> 5) Is there any way we can check if my EOI application has been picked by the system.
> 6) Shall i be prepared for taking appointment for PCC and other relevent info.
> 
> Can any one guide me please.
> 
> Thanks for all of you who will reply in advance, i know this forum is a great help for me in the past.
> 
> Thanks once again.
> 
> Cheers
> SG


Hi Sachiv,

Please find below the answers:
I hope u r not sachiv gambhir. If u r, then 'malhotre ko call karle veere. :-D'
else please ignore.

1. Yes, it will be considered.
2. I think 2631 is BA, if yes then sorry to say my friend you dont stand a chance in this cycle or may be next. Even ppl with 65 points are in queue who filed until 24th december.
3. No, but u can check the cutoff points and date.
4. It will be done starting 7:30 IST a day before considering AEST.
5. last page in eoi says that submission is successful.
6. Please chck the cutoff first, then u can proceed.

Regards


----------



## tyjupi

WC2015inOZ said:


> 261313 Software Enginee
> EOI Submit: 20 Dec
> Invitation: 13 April
> Lodged: 30 April
> Pcc applied: 5 May
> Pcc grant: 22 May
> Medical: 17 May
> CO allocated: 21 May
> Grant: 23 may
> 
> Informed my manager.
> Last working day 20th july.
> Flying on 1st week of August
> 
> A Big Thanks to all the people on this forum.


Congrats!!!

Did the CO ask you for any additional documents? So fast to get grant after 2 days of CO assigned.


----------



## ashish1137

renuka123 said:


> I applied for EOI on 19th May with 60 points, 261313. What are my chances of getting an invite on 26th May ?? Almost done with the preparation of documents. Desperate to get invite on Monday


hopefully you will in this round. dont worry.


----------



## chennaiite

Doomsday is nearing guys!!

I guess I couldn't resist posting this message before Monday results! 

My agent has applied with 65 points for ICT BA and he's optimistic about me getting invite. I don't know for what.... people here with same points are waiting since dec! :d

Though I have 11 years of experience - may be he's counting on 190/nomination or something related. I wonder how this works! Someone pacify me please


----------



## _shel

:confused2: Doomsday?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

laddi said:


> does the 'visa date of effect' remain the same if we
> 
> 1. suspend the eoi and then resume eoi after some days
> 
> 2. get an invitation but do not lodge the visa and the invitation gets expired


1. no
2. no, once your invitation expires you'll have to re-submit your EOI.


----------



## chennaiite

_shel said:


> :confused2: Doomsday?


Doomsday = next round of invitation. 

I know Grossly overstated!


----------



## Sarav

chennaiite said:


> Doomsday = next round of invitation.
> 
> I know Grossly overstated!


As per the latest invitation results, we will get selected only after July provided ICT BA still persist in SOL.

Stay Calm.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Anyone any information if SOL 2014-15 has been published or not?


----------



## Sarav

MaxTheWolf said:


> Anyone any information if SOL 2014-15 has been published or not?


Not yet. It will published on Jul 1st.


----------



## eva-aus1

The new rule .. SOl etc will be eefective only if you apply visa after july 1st right.. or is there a chance that you apply in June and your grant is not done.. and with new list and rule they may reject ??? 

Thanks ,
Eva



MaxTheWolf said:


> Anyone any information if SOL 2014-15 has been published or not?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

eva-aus1 said:


> The new rule .. SOl etc will be eefective only if you apply visa after july 1st right.. or is there a chance that you apply in June and your grant is not done.. and with new list and rule they may reject ???
> 
> Thanks ,
> Eva


If you lodge visa before 1st July 2014 then you'll not be assessed on new rules.


----------



## smady41

Hi Friends,

Any idea if there is a specific time at which invitations are generated and send?


----------



## radical

smady41 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Any idea if there is a specific time at which invitations are generated and send?


Precisely at 12 am.


----------



## rajesh_puchi

Dear Sir/Madam,

This is Rajesh.Last month i got a state sponsorship from Queensland and got a invitation from DIAC to apply for visa

Now i have few problems to apply for visa please advice me .

1. My Skill assessment was done by Migration Agent . Now i take over the following process . While applying in TRA my agent skipped one year of experience from 02/01/2007 to 27/11/2007 in the documentation. Unknowingly i included that experience also in my EOI. Now i have relevant documents to support that experience . Shall i proceed to apply for visa or wait for current invitation to lapse and create new EOI .Please advice me 

Iam looking forward to hearing from you soon

Thanks

Rajesh


----------



## ieltsband8

NAME------------- EOI/VDOE -------POINTS

Chandana (2611)-----27 Nov 2013------- 65 pts---Invited 12May
Kiran (2611)-----------3 dec 2013------- 65 pts.---Invited12May
Rashmi(2611) ----3 Dec 2013--------------65pts.--Invited12 May

shenlishidao(2611)----20 Dec 2013------- 65 pts
Niel(2611)--------------21 Dec 2013------ 65 pts
Pappu(2611)-----------26 Dec 2013 ------ 65 pts
Oorvs(2611)------------07 Jan 2014------ 65pts
Shiva(2611)-------------17feb2014------- 65 pts
Raghav(2611)----------21Feb2014--------65 pts
Sonica(2611)------------28 feb 2014------ 65 pts
JeDiKnight(2611)--------11Apr 2014------.65 pt
thota123 (2611)-------24 Dec 2013------60 pts ( May 2014----65 pts)
Chuminh(2611)----------11/Jan/2014-----60 pts
Kct-ash (2611)----------03 Mar 2014------60 pts
Samy25 (2611)-----------28Mar/2014---- 60 pts
cebuano (2611)--------04 Apr 2014---------60 pts

GOOD LUCK to all of you in BA catagory !!!! Hope we get an invite tomorrow . :-D


----------



## sandylim

Please add me to the list....been waiting for ages...

2611---22 Oct 2013---60 points


----------



## sonica

Updated 2611 List:

NAME------------- EOI/VDOE -------POINTS
1.shenlishidao(2611)----20 Dec 2013------- 65 pts
2.Niel(2611)--------------21 Dec 2013------ 65 pts
3.Oorvs(2611)------------07 Jan 2014------ 65pts
4.Shiva(2611)------------17feb2014------- 65 pts
5.Raghav(2611)----------21Feb2014--------65 pts
6.Sonica(2611)----------28 feb 2014------ 65 pts
7.spcttr(2611)------------29 Mar 2014------ 65 pts
8.JeDiKnight(2611)------11Apr 2014------.65 pt
9.Sarav(2611)------------23 Apr 2014----------65 pts.
10.Sandylim----------------22 Oct 2013-------60 pts
11.thota123 (2611)----24 Dec 2013------60 pts ( May 2014----65 pts)
12.chennaiite (2611)-------15May2014---------65 pts (put into chronological order)
13.Chuminh(2611)----------11/Jan/2014-----60 pts
14.Kct-ash (2611)----------03 Mar 2014------60 pts
15.Samy25 (2611)-----------28Mar/2014---- 60 pts
16.cebuano (2611)--------04 Apr 2014---------60 pts*




sandylim said:


> Please add me to the list....been waiting for ages...
> 
> 2611---22 Oct 2013---60 points


----------



## Vasu G

30min to go guys... 60 pointers of 2613* , do post if you get an invite. 

All the best everyone.


----------



## radical

Good Luck to everyone who are awaiting an invite, especially 2611 group.


----------



## honey4215

good luck!!
keep ur fingers crossed!!


----------



## neil123

*Got The Invite*

Hi Guys - Just now checked.. I got the invite today.. :whoo:
Time to start preparing for the Visa Application.


----------



## wonderful

I got invited

Job Desc: 2211 Accountants
EOI details: Submitted on 08 May 2014 with 60 pts (189)
Invitation: 26 May 2014


----------



## radical

neil123 said:


> Hi Guys - Just now checked.. I got the invite today.. :whoo:
> Time to start preparing for the Visa Application.


Congratulations!!
Plz update your signature. It will help others.


----------



## sandysomu

We have got invitation as well.

For time line check my signature.


----------



## shenlishidao

neil123 said:


> Hi Guys - Just now checked.. I got the invite today.. :whoo:
> Time to start preparing for the Visa Application.


congrats, neil123. Mee too. now move to the next stage. gud luck for the others in the 2611 list.


----------



## neil123

radical said:


> Congratulations!!
> Plz update your signature. It will help others.


Thanks, radical. 
Signature updated


----------



## JeDiKnight

Hey everyone, I too received an invite. Looks like they cleared the 2611 list of 65 pointers.


----------



## neil123

JeDiKnight said:


> Hey everyone, I too received an invite. Looks like they cleared the 2611 list of 65 pointers.


Wow. Congrats. That means all the 65 pointers from our list are invited. Great News.


----------



## sonica

Invited:hippie:

Wasn't expecting it as per the previous trend. .. Thank you to all those who wished me luck after the disappointing invitation round last time. Thank you radical and ashish for your supporting posts.
All the best to everyone who's waiting for an invitation. May you receive the awesome mail soon. Good luck


----------



## redgrape

Got the invite as well , signature updated


----------



## chuminh

hello,
I just checked mine, and recieved invitation as well. I have only 60 points and VDOE is 11/Jan. look like backlog of 60 is clearing. thank god


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

redgrape said:


> Got the invite as well , signature updated


Congrats buddy..


----------



## smady41

Got the invite as well.  updated signature. Congrats to all those who got it in this round.


----------



## neil123

chuminh said:


> hello,
> I just checked mine, and recieved invitation as well. I have only 60 points and VDOE is 11/Jan. look like backlog of 60 is clearing. thank god


Wow.. Congrats.. That's a great news..


----------



## sonica

chuminh said:


> hello,
> I just checked mine, and recieved invitation as well. I have only 60 points and VDOE is 11/Jan. look like backlog of 60 is clearing. thank god


Wow that's great news. .. congrats all


----------



## neil123

For 2611 applicants- "Achhe din aa gaye hain" 

Translation for non-hindi friends: "Good Days have arrived."


----------



## Raghav1983

Congrats to all in 2611 Group ... I too got the Invite today.

Raghav


----------



## JeDiKnight

neil123 said:


> For 2611 applicants- "Achhe din aa gaye hain"
> 
> Translation for non-hindi friends: "Good Days have arrived."


totally agree. Was unexpected and was a pleasant surprise. Congrats all those who received the invite and all the best for the final leg of the process.


----------



## ieltsband8

ieltsband8 said:


> NAME------------- EOI/VDOE -------POINTS
> 
> Chandana (2611)-----27 Nov 2013------- 65 pts---Invited 12May
> Kiran (2611)-----------3 dec 2013------- 65 pts.---Invited12May
> Rashmi(2611) ----3 Dec 2013--------------65pts.--Invited12 May
> 
> shenlishidao(2611)----20 Dec 2013------- 65 pts
> Niel(2611)--------------21 Dec 2013------ 65 pts
> Pappu(2611)-----------26 Dec 2013 ------ 65 pts
> Oorvs(2611)------------07 Jan 2014------ 65pts
> Shiva(2611)-------------17feb2014------- 65 pts
> Raghav(2611)----------21Feb2014--------65 pts
> Sonica(2611)------------28 feb 2014------ 65 pts
> JeDiKnight(2611)--------11Apr 2014------.65 pt
> thota123 (2611)-------24 Dec 2013------60 pts ( May 2014----65 pts)
> Chuminh(2611)----------11/Jan/2014-----60 pts
> Kct-ash (2611)----------03 Mar 2014------60 pts
> Samy25 (2611)-----------28Mar/2014---- 60 pts
> cebuano (2611)--------04 Apr 2014---------60 pts
> 
> GOOD LUCK to all of you in BA catagory !!!! Hope we get an invite tomorrow . :-D


Hi Guys,

I am Oorvs and I got an invite today :whoo: 

Good Luck to all of you and I look forward to seeing you all in Melbourne. 

This Forum is amazing. Heads of to the person who created this. 

Thank you everyone for being awesome :hippie:


----------



## ieltsband8

ieltsband8 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am Oorvs and I got an invite today :whoo:
> 
> Good Luck to all of you and I look forward to seeing you all in Melbourne.
> 
> This Forum is amazing. Heads of to the person who created this.
> 
> Thank you everyone for being awesome :hippie:


Originally Posted by ieltsband8 View Post
NAME------------- EOI/VDOE -------POINTS

Chandana (2611)-----27 Nov 2013------- 65 pts---Invited 12May
Kiran (2611)-----------3 dec 2013------- 65 pts.---Invited12May
Rashmi(2611) ----3 Dec 2013--------------65pts.--Invited12 May

shenlishidao(2611)----20 Dec 2013------- 65 pts
Niel(2611)--------------21 Dec 2013------ 65 pts
Pappu(2611)-----------26 Dec 2013 ------ 65 pts
Oorvs(2611)------------07 Jan 2014------ 65pts-----Invited 26th May 
Shiva(2611)-------------17feb2014------- 65 pts
Raghav(2611)----------21Feb2014--------65 pts
Sonica(2611)------------28 feb 2014------ 65 pts
JeDiKnight(2611)--------11Apr 2014------.65 pt
thota123 (2611)-------24 Dec 2013------60 pts ( May 2014----65 pts)
Chuminh(2611)----------11/Jan/2014-----60 pts
Kct-ash (2611)----------03 Mar 2014------60 pts
Samy25 (2611)-----------28Mar/2014---- 60 pts
cebuano (2611)--------04 Apr 2014---------60 pts

GOOD LUCK to all of you in BA catagory !!!! Hope we get an invite tomorrow . :-D

Hi Guys,

Congratulations to all of you who got invited.:grouphug:
and good luck to those who are waiting:fingerscrossed:. It looks like the process is speeding up so not long to go for you guys  

:humble:


----------



## joyshibu

Congrats to all who got invited.. hoping to get this great news from my agent by tomorrow morning IST.Fingers crossed....


----------



## Bhasker

*Got the invite today!!!*

Hey everyone. Congrats to every1 one who got the invite. I got it as well!! YEAH!!

M so overwhelmed I have completely forgotten what are the next steps....please guide folks.


----------



## techie_blr

Unexpectedly, I received my EOI approval today. I applied EOI on 23rd may under category 261313.


----------



## anish13

techie_blr said:


> Unexpectedly, I received my EOI approval today. I applied EOI on 23rd may under category 261313.


Hi Technie_blr,

by EOI approval you mean EOI invite right.. My friend applied with 60 points in 261313 as well on May 21st and she hasnt got the invite. Can you confirm your date again?


----------



## trying_aussie

techie_blr said:


> Unexpectedly, I received my EOI approval today. I applied EOI on 23rd may under category 261313.


Many congrats - I had applied earlier but didnt get an invite...


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Congrats to all those who have gotten their invites today.


----------



## sonica

Can anyone please guide as to where can I find step wise information on how to Lodge the visa
Thanks


----------



## anish13

sonica said:


> Can anyone please guide as to where can I find step wise information on how to Lodge the visa
> Thanks


 sonica.. congrats on your invite.. here you go. Sathya has written a post which is very helpful

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7201-eoi-submitted-club-1239.html#post3497385


----------



## anish13

congrats to all the invitees today especially the 2611.. must have been really a good feeling for the "unfortunate" group.. anyway now it looks good.. all the best


----------



## sonica

anish13 said:


> sonica.. congrats on your invite.. here you go. Sathya has written a post which is very helpful
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7201-eoi-submitted-club-1239.html#post3497385


Thanks a lot.


----------



## ganeshskt

ieltsband8 said:


> Originally Posted by ieltsband8 View Post
> NAME------------- EOI/VDOE -------POINTS
> 
> Chandana (2611)-----27 Nov 2013------- 65 pts---Invited 12May
> Kiran (2611)-----------3 dec 2013------- 65 pts.---Invited12May
> Rashmi(2611) ----3 Dec 2013--------------65pts.--Invited12 May
> 
> shenlishidao(2611)----20 Dec 2013------- 65 pts
> Niel(2611)--------------21 Dec 2013------ 65 pts
> Pappu(2611)-----------26 Dec 2013 ------ 65 pts
> Oorvs(2611)------------07 Jan 2014------ 65pts-----Invited 26th May
> Shiva(2611)-------------17feb2014------- 65 pts
> Raghav(2611)----------21Feb2014--------65 pts
> Sonica(2611)------------28 feb 2014------ 65 pts
> JeDiKnight(2611)--------11Apr 2014------.65 pt
> thota123 (2611)-------24 Dec 2013------60 pts ( May 2014----65 pts)
> Chuminh(2611)----------11/Jan/2014-----60 pts
> Kct-ash (2611)----------03 Mar 2014------60 pts
> Samy25 (2611)-----------28Mar/2014---- 60 pts
> cebuano (2611)--------04 Apr 2014---------60 pts
> 
> GOOD LUCK to all of you in BA catagory !!!! Hope we get an invite tomorrow . :-D
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Congratulations to all of you who got invited.:grouphug:
> and good luck to those who are waiting:fingerscrossed:. It looks like the process is speeding up so not long to go for you guys
> 
> :humble:


HEY ALL SA & BA groups.
Really looks like we are speeding up... FINGER CROSSED TO EVERYONE OF YOU WHO'S BEEN WAITING DESPERATELY UNDER 60 POINTS. FINALLY IT SEEMS LIKE TIME FOR 60 POINTERS HAS STARTED.

I RECEIVED INVITATION TODAY AFTER a Real LONG WAIT. PATIENCE HAS PAID OFF FINALLY >>>> & its AWSOME 

***System Analyst > 60 Points > IELTS 7 > EOI Filed-25th of June 2013 > Invitation Received-26th May 2014 ( 11 months of wait) > Grant ......>>>>>>>>:fingerscrossed:

Have patience people. 
Time comes definitely for all of us:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Cheers


----------



## ashish1137

sonica said:


> Invited:hippie:
> 
> Wasn't expecting it as per the previous trend. .. Thank you to all those who wished me luck after the disappointing invitation round last time. Thank you radical and ashish for your supporting posts.
> All the best to everyone who's waiting for an invitation. May you receive the awesome mail soon. Good luck


my heartiest congratulations to you.  

Regards


----------



## Sarav

Raghav1983 said:


> Congrats to all in 2611 Group ... I too got the Invite today.
> 
> Raghav


Congrats to all. I too got invite today. 

Hope they have cleared all 65 pointers !!!!


----------



## ashish1137

rajesh_puchi said:


> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> This is Rajesh.Last month i got a state sponsorship from Queensland and got a invitation from DIAC to apply for visa
> 
> Now i have few problems to apply for visa please advice me .
> 
> 1. My Skill assessment was done by Migration Agent . Now i take over the following process . While applying in TRA my agent skipped one year of experience from 02/01/2007 to 27/11/2007 in the documentation. Unknowingly i included that experience also in my EOI. Now i have relevant documents to support that experience . Shall i proceed to apply for visa or wait for current invitation to lapse and create new EOI .Please advice me
> 
> Iam looking forward to hearing from you soon
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rajesh


Hi Rajesh,

I think it is better you adk this from DIAC itself.

Regards


----------



## shivas

A moment of great relief finally!!!!
Got invited after a long wait. 
Congrats to all the 2611ers who got invited and wish you all the best for the VISA application.


----------



## shivas

chuminh said:


> hello,
> I just checked mine, and recieved invitation as well. I have only 60 points and VDOE is 11/Jan. look like backlog of 60 is clearing. thank god


Congrats mate...all the best for your future.


----------



## kalyan1

Hi all,

Congratulation to all who got the invite in May26th round.

Looks like the cutoff date for 60 points, 2613 is May 8th 2014. Please update if anyone got an invite beyond may 8th.

Code: 2613 Points: 60; EOI: 13th May 2014. Invite: Waiting):


----------



## chuminh

shivas said:


> Congrats mate...all the best for your future.


Thank mate, I was surprised as well as I didn't expect it 60 pointers will receive invite. I guess the backlog is quite low, not as high as we assume it. 

Anyway, I relieve now ). Good luck to your future journey to Australia as well. 

Please keep us, the expats posted of your timeline of CO allocation and visa grant. I will do the same as well.

Cheers,

Beautiful Monday morning although I slept 6 hrs only last night.


----------



## Reca

Hi All,

I am very new to this forum.

I have submitted EOI on 19/May/2014 with 60 Points for 2613 code.

Anyone have idea when can I receive invitation?

Thanks
Reca


----------



## kalyan1

Reca said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very new to this forum.
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 19/May/2014 with 60 Points for 2613 code.
> 
> Anyone have idea when can I receive invitation?
> 
> Thanks
> Reca



Hi Raca,

Looks like the cutoff date for 60 points, 2613 is May 8th 2014. Lets hope that we get invite in next rounds.

Thanks,
Kalyan

Code: 2613; Visa: 189; Points: 60; EOI: 13th May 2014 Invite: Waiting


----------



## jamuu04

Hi everyone! Just want to share that I got an invite today. Almost there.


----------



## laddi

What will be the "date of first entry" of visa if: 

A. The PCC is issued 10 months ago ? and 

B. Medicals done one week ago ?

Does the date of issue of pcc, affect the "date of first entry" in any way ?


----------



## sonica

A quick question related to applying the visa after invitation. Once I click on the Apply Visa button and start with the information entry.., can I save and exit midway or is it supposed to be done in one go? Reason being that I can fill in the details right away but need time for paying the fees.


----------



## ashish1137

Reca said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very new to this forum.
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 19/May/2014 with 60 Points for 2613 code.
> 
> Anyone have idea when can I receive invitation?
> 
> Thanks
> Reca


hopefully, next round my rriend. 

Regards


----------



## ashish1137

laddi said:


> What will be the "date of first entry" of visa if:
> 
> A. The PCC is issued 10 months ago ? and
> 
> B. Medicals done one week ago ?
> 
> Does the date of issue of pcc, affect the "date of first entry" in any way ?


Hi Laddi,

PCC issued 10 months ago will not work here. If you already have a visa, then you will have to visit australia in next two months else if you are to lodge a visa, you might need to get a new pcc. (validity of pcc ia only 6 months).

If you get a new pcc, you will have to enter Australia in about 1 year (less 10 days) i.e. 1 year from the date of medical (or PCC) whichever is earlier.

Regards


----------



## sevnik0202

sonica said:


> Can anyone please guide as to where can I find step wise information on how to Lodge the visa
> Thanks


Congrats sonica glad to know tht finally you hv the invite. Gud Luck..

Cheers
Dev


----------



## sumitsoni81

ozengineer said:


> Any engineers here with little to none working experience who have submitted an EOI with success? I did more research on EOI and Skills Assessment, and I noticed that Engineers Australia requires three rather detailed career episodes from those with non-accredited qualifications. Any pointers as to what to do if your experience is mostly academic? Does one even stand a chance in this situation? I didn't expect this to be easy, but this really made me feel down.


Hi ,

You can take 03 episode from your engineering curriculum & get it assessed. I have couple of friends who did this & succeeded .

There are bright chances & you should give it a shot .

Good Luck

SS


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sonica said:


> A quick question related to applying the visa after invitation. Once I click on the Apply Visa button and start with the information entry.., can I save and exit midway or is it supposed to be done in one go? Reason being that I can fill in the details right away but need time for paying the fees.


Everything about filling the details in those 17 pages of eVisa is exactly the same as filling EOI. You can save it and return to it later at the last saved details.


----------



## sumitsoni81

Hi Max,

Does the current rounds of invitation ends in June or July also included as well ? I have gone through the couple of threads & it was mentioned that July also considered .
Could you please help me on this ?


----------



## ashish1137

sumitsoni81 said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> Does the current rounds of invitation ends in June or July also included as well ? I have gone through the couple of threads & it was mentioned that July also considered .
> Could you please help me on this ?


I think until June. Frkm July new cycle starts.

Regards


----------



## molaboy

I got my invite after 11 months! I honestly gave up. So happy!

Btw guys, I got a few questions

1) do I need to pay first before doing all the document requirements?
2) my wife needs IELTS does it need to be done within the 60 days?


----------



## chuminh

molaboy said:


> I got my invite after 11 months! I honestly gave up. So happy!
> 
> Btw guys, I got a few questions
> 
> 1) do I need to pay first before doing all the document requirements?
> 2) my wife needs IELTS does it need to be done within the 60 days?


Good to hear you are invited, i am invited too, too happy. seem like the backlogs of 60 is not hugh as we thought it is.


----------



## bond_bhai

molaboy said:


> I got my invite after 11 months! I honestly gave up. So happy!
> 
> Btw guys, I got a few questions
> 
> 1) do I need to pay first before doing all the document requirements?
> 2) my wife needs IELTS does it need to be done within the 60 days?


1. Yes. Go to Skillselect, Click on Apply Visa. Enter all the information that you are asked for, pay for it. And then, you can start uploading the docs.
2. I guess you will have time until CO allocation. I am assuming you are not alaiming any points for her. CO allocation is anywhere between 3 to 8 weeks.


----------



## samy25

Speechless... received invite.


----------



## molaboy

bond_bhai said:


> 1. Yes. Go to Skillselect, Click on Apply Visa. Enter all the information that you are asked for, pay for it. And then, you can start uploading the docs.
> 2. I guess you will have time until CO allocation. I am assuming you are not alaiming any points for her. CO allocation is anywhere between 3 to 8 weeks.


Thanks, this is correct I called to make appointment for the medical and they said they need application number.

I'm not claiming for my wife just to avoid the penalty charge for language thing.


----------



## samy25

should i contact Vic SS to with draw my application?


----------



## Sarav

molaboy said:


> Thanks, this is correct I called to make appointment for the medical and they said they need application number.
> 
> I'm not claiming for my wife just to avoid the penalty charge for language thing.



If you are able to get a letter from the university where your wife studied mentioning that the course was conducted in English, that would suffice. No need to appear for IELTS.


----------



## sonica

sonica said:


> A quick question related to applying the visa after invitation. Once I click on the Apply Visa button and start with the information entry.., can I save and exit midway or is it supposed to be done in one go? Reason being that I can fill in the details right away but need time for paying the fees.





sevnik0202 said:


> Congrats sonica glad to know tht finally you hv the invite. Gud Luck..
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Thank you Dev. .. all the best to you too


----------



## ozengineer

Hey! 

Another question. If I have my skills assessed (Engineers Australia) then is there an 'expiration date' for the results, i.e for how long can I apply for EOI with those results?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sumitsoni81 said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> Does the current rounds of invitation ends in June or July also included as well ? I have gone through the couple of threads & it was mentioned that July also considered .
> Could you please help me on this ?


Hi Sumit

We have two more rounds in June. Those will be the last ones before the start of new immigration year from July 1, 2014.


----------



## sumitsoni81

ozengineer said:


> Hey!
> 
> Another question. If I have my skills assessed (Engineers Australia) then is there an 'expiration date' for the results, i.e for how long can I apply for EOI with those results?


Hi ,

EA letter has 02 years validity.


----------



## Bhasker

Hi Guys,

I got my invite yesterday. I want to know that do I need to have the money, PCC and Medical (basicall everything) Ready before I click on 'Apply Visa'. Or can I do that later instead of in one go? 
Also if limit permits, can the transaction be made through debit card instead of credit card?

I'm sure these must have been answered many a times so please direct me to the right thread if you can.

All help appreciated.


----------



## molaboy

Thanks for the response guys.

I drafted my visa applications and got disappointed that I need to enter all the skills and experience, can I just put there please refer to my cert of employment and skills assessment?

I also cant leave the end date for my current employment as blank.


----------



## nicemathan

NAME------------- EOI/VDOE -------POINTS

Chandana (2611)-----27 Nov 2013------- 65 pts---Invited 12May
Kiran (2611)-----------3 dec 2013------- 65 pts.---Invited12May
Rashmi(2611) ----3 Dec 2013--------------65pts.--Invited12 May

shenlishidao(2611)----20 Dec 2013------- 65 pts
Niel(2611)--------------21 Dec 2013------ 65 pts
Pappu(2611)-----------26 Dec 2013 ------ 65 pts
Oorvs(2611)------------07 Jan 2014------ 65pts-----Invited 26th May
Shiva(2611)-------------17feb2014------- 65 pts
Raghav(2611)----------21Feb2014--------65 pts
Sonica(2611)------------28 feb 2014------ 65 pts
JeDiKnight(2611)--------11Apr 2014------.65 pt
thota123 (2611)-------24 Dec 2013------60 pts ( May 2014----65 pts)
Chuminh(2611)----------11/Jan/2014-----60 pts
Kct-ash (2611)----------03 Mar 2014------60 pts
Samy25 (2611)-----------28Mar/2014---- 60 pts
cebuano (2611)--------04 Apr 2014---------60 pts

Any updates to the above list....


----------



## nicemathan

Congratulation to all who got their invites in the latest round 

Especially the 261 gang...


----------



## ieltsband8

*Visa refusal*

Hi guys,

I need some expert advice. 
Let me explain my situation first. 
My 885 Visa was refused because I did not have enough bands in IELTS at the time o f application and instead of having required 120 points I only had 115 points.

Anyways After getting the 885 refusal I applied for MRT and alongside I also applied EOI. 
Now I have received an invitation to apply for 189. So my question is am I eligible to apply for 189 onshore in Australia? Or because my 885 visa was refused I can not apply a new visa ?

Please note MRT case is still pending in today's date so I am on a bridging visa at the moment. 

Anyone who understands this situation and has an extensive knowledge about visa refusal etc are requested to reply ASAP. 

Thanks alot


----------



## renuka123

How many people from 2613 with 60 points got invites today? What time does the invitation round end? The site says 2000 invites will be sent in this round and not so many people responded. Just wondering ??!!


----------



## abhi1

Hi guys,
I am new to expat forum, went through the threads and found it really helpful. 
My Husb is under code 263312 and applied for sa state on 7 may, but unfortunately its now under special conditions. He has 60 points for 189 and we wish to shift our eoi to general. Will this affect the date of the eoi.....currently with 2000 invitations fortnightly, 189 could be faster? My Husb turns 33 on 31aug, and we want to get the invite before that.


----------



## kct_ash

ICT SA 60 points EOI on 3/Mar invited in today's round.


----------



## kalyan1

renuka123 said:


> How many people from 2613 with 60 points got invites today? What time does the invitation round end? The site says 2000 invites will be sent in this round and not so many people responded. Just wondering ??!!


Hi Renuka, as per the responses in this thread, it looks like the cutoff date for 2613 with 60 points is 8th may 2014. Hope we get in the next round.

Kalyan Code: 2613 Points: 60; EOI: 13th may 2014; invite: waiting


----------



## laddi

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Laddi,
> 
> PCC issued 10 months ago will not work here. If you already have a visa, then you will have to visit australia in next two months else if you are to lodge a visa, you might need to get a new pcc. (validity of pcc ia only 6 months).
> 
> If you get a new pcc, you will have to enter Australia in about 1 year (less 10 days) i.e. 1 year from the date of medical (or PCC) whichever is earlier.
> 
> Regards


Thank you ashish. So that means I need to reapply for a new pcc as my pcc is 10 month old


----------



## Sarav

nicemathan said:


> NAME------------- EOI/VDOE -------POINTS
> 
> Chandana (2611)-----27 Nov 2013------- 65 pts---Invited 12May
> Kiran (2611)-----------3 dec 2013------- 65 pts.---Invited12May
> Rashmi(2611) ----3 Dec 2013--------------65pts.--Invited12 May
> 
> shenlishidao(2611)----20 Dec 2013------- 65 pts
> Niel(2611)--------------21 Dec 2013------ 65 pts
> Pappu(2611)-----------26 Dec 2013 ------ 65 pts
> Oorvs(2611)------------07 Jan 2014------ 65pts-----Invited 26th May
> Shiva(2611)-------------17feb2014------- 65 pts
> Raghav(2611)----------21Feb2014--------65 pts
> Sonica(2611)------------28 feb 2014------ 65 pts
> JeDiKnight(2611)--------11Apr 2014------.65 pt
> thota123 (2611)-------24 Dec 2013------60 pts ( May 2014----65 pts)
> Chuminh(2611)----------11/Jan/2014-----60 pts
> Kct-ash (2611)----------03 Mar 2014------60 pts
> Samy25 (2611)-----------28Mar/2014---- 60 pts
> cebuano (2611)--------04 Apr 2014---------60 pts
> 
> Any updates to the above list....



I believe those who had 65 points and applied EOI till 23rd April got invite.

I am not sure about 60 pointers.


----------



## WC2015inOZ

Bhasker said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my invite yesterday. I want to know that do I need to have the money, PCC and Medical (basicall everything) Ready before I click on 'Apply Visa'. Or can I do that later instead of in one go?
> Also if limit permits, can the transaction be made through debit card instead of credit card?
> 
> I'm sure these must have been answered many a times so please direct me to the right thread if you can.
> 
> All help appreciated.


Congratulations for the invitation...
To lodge u just need money. Debit / credit card both will work. Just that u need to make transaction in one go.

After lodging u need to go for pcc and medicals.


----------



## vanitha.chandra

Hi,

I had 55 points and applied for Victoria SS on April 16th 2014. Still crossing my fingers.

261111 (ICT business Analyst)

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## kct_ash

PCC only for main applicant or for dependant applicant also?? I have included my wife in my application.


----------



## Vasu G

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had 55 points and applied for Victoria SS on April 16th 2014. Still crossing my fingers.
> 
> 261111 (ICT business Analyst)
> 
> Regards,
> Vanitha


Me too applied on same day but different occupation... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vanitha.chandra

Hi All,

I need one more clarification, actually the ack from victoria i got it on april 16th and that mentioned to wait for response for 12 weeks. However , the state sponsorship was filed on 31st march 2014. They came back on April 5th seeking clarification why i want to settle in that state when i have a relative in NSW. For which i replied through my consultancy and then then ack came back on April 16th. 

So which date must be considered as initial ack.

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## WC2015inOZ

kct_ash said:


> PCC only for main applicant or for dependant applicant also?? I have included my wife in my application.


Apply for PCC for your wife as well...


----------



## Raghav1983

Hello - anyone who is done PCC in Mumbai ?


----------



## Expat2013

*IMP Query*

Hi,

The longest stay abroad for me is 11 Months 15 Days.

Did anyone need PCC for such a case ??

As per the skillselect, PCC is required for overseas stay beyond 12 Months.
I suspect it won't be required, would like to confirm.

Moderators, please share your thoughts.


Thanks.


----------



## gurudev

*Got invited today!!!*

Got invited in 26 May round 

Job Code : ICT System Analyst 261112
Points : 60 
Visa Date of effect : 2-Apr-2014

Tell you this was totally unexpected  What a pleasant surprise. I was busy preparing to get band 8 in each module.


----------



## Sarav

gurudev said:


> Got invited in 26 May round
> 
> Job Code : ICT System Analyst 261112
> Points : 60
> Visa Date of effect : 2-Apr-2014
> 
> Tell you this was totally unexpected  What a pleasant surprise. I was busy preparing to get band 8 in each module.


Congrats!!!


----------



## pappu123

gurudev said:


> Got invited in 26 May round
> 
> Job Code : ICT System Analyst 261112
> Points : 60
> Visa Date of effect : 2-Apr-2014
> 
> Tell you this was totally unexpected  What a pleasant surprise. I was busy preparing to get band 8 in each module.


Congrats... 

Visa date of effect is the EOI date right?


----------



## gurudev

Sarav said:


> Congrats!!!


Thanks Sarav!


----------



## gurudev

pappu123 said:


> Congrats...
> 
> Visa date of effect is the EOI date right?


Thanks Pappu123!

Yes that is EOI date.


----------



## maq_qatar

Expat2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The longest stay abroad for me is 11 Months 15 Days.
> 
> Did anyone need PCC for such a case ??
> 
> As per the skillselect, PCC is required for overseas stay beyond 12 Months.
> I suspect it won't be required, would like to confirm.
> 
> Moderators, please share your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks.


Not required as clearly mentioned more than 12 month

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Aranaszek

Hi Guys,

I have a question regarding the process of resubmitting the EOI and I hope somebody might be able to sort it out.

I have received my second invite since my first one got expired. Due to personal reasons I need to postpone the visa logging until late summer. That said my current invite will no longer be valid at that time. 

Do you know if there are any restrictions when it comes to resubmitting EOI after the second invite expires? I realize that the rules might change after 1st July, but still would like to know how it works now.

Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## joyshibu

I got my invite.........................Preparing for Visa lodge....

Best Wishes for ppl on queue...


----------



## Expat2013

maq_qatar said:


> Not required as clearly mentioned more than 12 month
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum



Thank you for the response.


----------



## sandspr

Vasu G said:


> Me too applied on same day but different occupation... :fingerscrossed:


I applied with 60 points but a few months ago it was rejected coz i did not have a current job offer in VIC...


----------



## nicemathan

Congratz Guru.... Band 8 to bump the scores to 70, I suppose?

You should be feeling a sigh of relief now 



gurudev said:


> Got invited in 26 May round
> 
> Job Code : ICT System Analyst 261112
> Points : 60
> Visa Date of effect : 2-Apr-2014
> 
> Tell you this was totally unexpected  What a pleasant surprise. I was busy preparing to get band 8 in each module.


----------



## molaboy

hi,

upon lodging my visa application?

should i attached only the basic documents below and wait for the CO if he wants some more (tax, payslips, bank account)? 

1. PCC
2. Heath cert (by the clinic)
3. passports, birth certs, marriage certs, diplomas, transcripts
4. acs
5. ielts
6. current employment certificate


----------



## Tashi_Norem

hi congrats and nice to hear that...just wanted to ask the fellow mate here that what is the possibility of getting invited with 60 points


----------



## pbnaresh

joyshibu said:


> I got my invite.........................Preparing for Visa lodge....
> 
> Best Wishes for ppl on queue...


I applied for EOI on 12 May, 2014. Eagerly waiting for INVITE. By the Way, Do we need to check our skillselect account daily for the invitation or will they be sending a mail?


----------



## smady41

Notary needed for PCC??

Hi Guys,

Am in the process of preparing for visa lodge. Got my India PCC yesterday. Should I notarize it too? Or just a color scan will be good?


----------



## smady41

pbnaresh said:


> I applied for EOI on 12 May, 2014. Eagerly waiting for INVITE. By the Way, Do we need to check our skillselect account daily for the invitation or will they be sending a mail?


No need to check online every day. Invitation round happens two times a month. 2nd and 4th Mondays. Just look out for the next invite and there will be an email in your registered account from skill select if the EOI is selected.


----------



## kct_ash

WC2015inOZ said:


> Apply for PCC for your wife as well...


Thanks a lot !!


----------



## Vasu G

pbnaresh said:


> I applied for EOI on 12 May, 2014. Eagerly waiting for INVITE. By the Way, Do we need to check our skillselect account daily for the invitation or will they be sending a mail?


They will send an Email. By the way.. invitations will be sent on 2nd and 4th monday of every month.


----------



## WC2015inOZ

smady41 said:


> Notary needed for PCC??
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Am in the process of preparing for visa lodge. Got my India PCC yesterday. Should I notarize it too? Or just a color scan will be good?


Just a color scan is fine.

Infact color scan of all the documents is enough. No need to go for notarize any doc.


----------



## WC2015inOZ

molaboy said:


> hi,
> 
> upon lodging my visa application?
> 
> should i attached only the basic documents below and wait for the CO if he wants some more (tax, payslips, bank account)?
> 
> 1. PCC
> 2. Heath cert (by the clinic)
> 3. passports, birth certs, marriage certs, diplomas, transcripts
> 4. acs
> 5. ielts
> 6. current employment certificate


Just add one more Form 16 or Payslips to prove your employment. Rest it looks good.


----------



## pbnaresh

I submitted EOI on 12 May 2014 (60 points), 189 (261313). Has anybody in that date range got invitation?


----------



## renuka123

May 8th is believed to be the cut off date for 60 pointers. We may receive invitation in next round. Is there a tracking sheet for 2613* EOI submitted people?


----------



## samy25

WC2015inOZ said:


> Just add one more Form 16 or Payslips to prove your employment. Rest it looks good.


what is form 16?


----------



## samy25

WC2015inOZ said:


> Just add one more Form 16 or Payslips to prove your employment. Rest it looks good.


n please guide us all that how did u got such speedy grant? is it 189?


----------



## WC2015inOZ

samy25 said:


> n please guide us all that how did u got such speedy grant? is it 189?


It is 189 and I am not sure about this speedy grant, may be luck factor :bump2::horn: or my number of years of workex.

Form 16 is India Tax form which we get each financial year from our employers.


----------



## sandysomu

pbnaresh said:


> I submitted EOI on 12 May 2014 (60 points), 189 (261313). Has anybody in that date range got invitation?


I believe I was the last one in the batch to get an invitation.

EOI effective date - 08/05/2014 10:45 PM


----------



## Tashi_Norem

I too will fall in the same zone (60 points). Keeping my fingers crossed for the invitation


----------



## rahul.tiwari1980

dear Gurus , 

i have got an invite , (South Aust.)i am trying to gather the visa mount 7020 AUD ( me, my wife and 2 kids ).i am fit and fine medically , however , will like to go for medicals before paying the visa fees Is it possible and can be done.


----------



## kalyan1

sandysomu said:


> I believe I was the last one in the batch to get an invitation.
> 
> EOI effective date - 08/05/2014 10:45 PM


Hi all,

Just compiled a list of 2613 that are waiting for an invite.

*Name **Points **EOI Date*

pbnaresh 60 12th May 2014

Kalyan1 60 13th May 2014

Renuka123 60 19th May 2014

Tashi_Norem 60 ?

Anyone else? please update the tracker.

Thanks,
Kalyan


----------



## Bhasker

*Query regarding visa application*

Hi all,

I need to know if pan card is considered National ID? M being asked for national ID in applying for visa. I am from India. Please help. Direct me to the right thread if this is not relevant post for this thread.


----------



## ToAustralia2013

Bhasker said:


> Hi all, I need to know if pan card is considered National ID? M being asked for national ID in applying for visa. I am from India. Please help. Direct me to the right thread if this is not relevant post for this thread.


It's not a National Id but you can put int the PAN card details as SSN . National Id would be your AADHAR card. My understanding is u can update either one


----------



## Reca

Please add mine

Reca 60 19th may 2014


----------



## kalyan1

Reca said:


> Please add mine
> 
> Reca 60 19th may 2014


Added Reca to the list.

*Name Points EOI Date*

pbnaresh 60 12th May 2014

Kalyan1 60 13th May 2014

Renuka123 60 19th May 2014

Reca 60 19th May 2014

Tashi_Norem 60 ?


----------



## Expat2013

maq_qatar said:


> Not required as clearly mentioned more than 12 month
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum




Thank you very much for the response !


----------



## Tashi_Norem

hi...congrats...Even i m in the queue with 60 Points....keeping my fingers crossed for the invitation


----------



## Tashi_Norem

Hi all.... i submitted EOI today with 60 points for 180 and 65 for 190....Keeping my fingers crossed...If anybody have submitted with the same points..please share with us here.

Regards


----------



## Raghav1983

Hello - Has anyone done US PCC from India for an earlier stay in US (for more than 12 months) ?


----------



## Tashi_Norem

Hi All,

Added Reca to the list.

Name Points EOI Date

pbnaresh 60 12th May 2014

Kalyan1 60 13th May 2014

Renuka123 60 19th May 2014

Reca 60 19th May 2014

Tashi_Norem 60 28th May 2014 

Did anyone of you who submitted the EOI got invitation on 26th May 2014 in the second round. Please update us. Will be really grateful.

Regards


----------



## ganpathoz2014

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Added Reca to the list.
> 
> Name Points EOI Date
> 
> pbnaresh 60 12th May 2014
> 
> Kalyan1 60 13th May 2014
> 
> Renuka123 60 19th May 2014
> 
> Reca 60 19th May 2014
> 
> Tashi_Norem 60 28th May 2014
> 
> Did anyone of you who submitted the EOI got invitation on 26th May 2014 in the second round. Please update us. Will be really grateful.
> 
> Regards



Hi got my invitation,

60 points BA Australian graduate currently in india

EOI lodged 26/7/2013


Regards

Ganpath


----------



## Tashi_Norem

Hi...can you let us know how long you waited


----------



## nicemathan

Based on the user update, I suppose the wait was 10 months ...



Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi...can you let us know how long you waited


----------



## badar64

Please add mine

badar64 65 28th May 2014


----------



## Tashi_Norem

that is too long a wait....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Added Reca to the list.
> 
> Name Points EOI Date
> 
> pbnaresh 60 12th May 2014
> 
> Kalyan1 60 13th May 2014
> 
> Renuka123 60 19th May 2014
> 
> Reca 60 19th May 2014
> 
> Tashi_Norem 60 28th May 2014
> 
> Did anyone of you who submitted the EOI got invitation on 26th May 2014 in the second round. Please update us. Will be really grateful.
> 
> Regards


Please add me too :

prgeet001 60 points 22nd May 2014

I am also waiting for invitation.

Thanks


----------



## pbnaresh

*IMMI Account*

Hi all,

I just thought to create IMMI Account just to check how it looks like. but When I try to select Skilled Independent (Class VB, subclass 885) it is disabled and I see a message "1. The Department has ceased accepting applications from applicants for Subclass 175, Subclass 176, Subclass 475, Subclass 885, Subclass 886, Subclass 487 and Subclass 487R visas. For more information, please see: "

Any Idea on this?


----------



## Tashi_Norem

[ 

Hi fren..by the way..did u get the invitation and what was your point?


----------



## pbnaresh

Tashi_Norem said:


> [
> 
> Hi fren..by the way..did u get the invitation and what was your point?



Hi, I didn't get Invitation. I am bit worried about that statement " The Department has ceased accepting applications from applicants for Subclass 175, Subclass 176, Subclass 475, Subclass 885, Subclass 886, Subclass 487 and Subclass 487R visas. For more information, please see: SkillSelect "

Those who got invitation, Please let me know if you have come across this.


----------



## chuminh

Hey mate,
I am applying for my police clearance in vietnam and will get it translated in Melbourne. Anyone know where I can get it translated by good reputation lawyer and how much does it cost?

Thanks


----------



## Tashi_Norem

hi...naresh..y didn't you apply for 189 or 190? Any reason


----------



## pbnaresh

Tashi_Norem said:


> hi...naresh..y didn't you apply for 189 or 190? Any reason


When I create new application in Immiaccount, I see only these which are "skilled migration" and I opted for the higlighted one. I dont see any 189/190. by the way, I submitted EOI for 189 itself.

Skilled Migration	Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Permanent) (888)
Skilled Migration	Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Renewal) (188)
Skilled Migration	Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (188)
Skilled Migration	Employer Nomination for a Permanent Appointment (186,187)
Skilled Migration	General Skilled Migration Visa (Applicant) (476,485,887)
Skilled Migration	Permanent Employer Sponsored or Nominated Visa (186,187)
Skilled Migration	Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Renewal) (489)
Skilled Migration	Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (489)


----------



## Tashi_Norem

ic..have no idea though...i just submitted my EOI for 189, 190 and 489


----------



## sonica

chuminh said:


> Hey mate,
> I am applying for my police clearance in vietnam and will get it translated in Melbourne. Anyone know where I can get it translated by good reputation lawyer and how much does it cost?
> 
> Thanks


Hi

I can't tell you the name of a particular translator but found some information about it on the immi.gov.au website. ... Please keep in mind that whoever you get it translated from, the person should be an accredited NAATI translator(if you get it done in melbourne) in order for your document to be considered by immigration people. 

Who can translate my documents into English for me?
Please refer to the link above

All the best


----------



## PreetBadwal

pbnaresh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just thought to create IMMI Account just to check how it looks like. but When I try to select Skilled Independent (Class VB, subclass 885) it is disabled and I see a message "1. The Department has ceased accepting applications from applicants for Subclass 175, Subclass 176, Subclass 475, Subclass 885, Subclass 886, Subclass 487 and Subclass 487R visas. For more information, please see: "
> 
> Any Idea on this?



Why ar u selecting 885?

You need to select 189 if you have applied eoi for 189 .

Hope this helps


----------



## Tashi_Norem

hi all..anybody with 60 points got invitation during May 26 round..please update us


----------



## pbnaresh

PreetBadwal said:


> Why ar u selecting 885?
> 
> You need to select 189 if you have applied eoi for 189 .
> 
> Hope this helps



Hi,

we only have these options for skilled migration


Skilled Migration	Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Permanent) (888)
Skilled Migration	Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Renewal) (188)
Skilled Migration	Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (188)
Skilled Migration	Employer Nomination for a Permanent Appointment (186,187)
Skilled Migration	General Skilled Migration Visa (Applicant) (476,485,887)
Skilled Migration	Permanent Employer Sponsored or Nominated Visa (186,187)
Skilled Migration	Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Renewal) (489)
Skilled Migration	Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (489)


----------



## techie_blr

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all,
> 
> after invitation received from skill select, you should be able to see "Apply visa" button.
> 
> 1. Visa application, i think, contains about 16-17 pages (varies based on your credentials), that you need to carefully fill in before submitting it. You need to enter all details such as education, passport, work, ietls, etc. that you already filled in EOI. Most of your details might be the duplicates of the same in EOI.
> 
> 2. After filling all the pages, in last page, you can see "Pay visa fees" button along with the fees you need o pay. for a single candidate, it will be 3520, for instance and the fees vary according to number of applicants you include.
> 
> 3. Now, you need to pay visa fees. On successful payment, you could see a transaction reference number that you must have a copy or save it right away, this is very important. After a day or so, you will get an email from skill select with receipt for visa fees.
> 
> 4. Now create an immiaccount and import your visa application there. Now you should attach all your documents to prove your claims made towards education, english, work experience, age, and so on. There will be a button "attach document". if you click it, it will direct you to browse a location where you can choose the file you wish to upload. Once you choose, it will be attached and you could see the same document under "List of documents attached" section. This section is available in the bottom of immiaccount's homepage.
> 
> 5. i recommend everyone to create a folder named "Australia visa application" and then sub-folders such as "education, experience, age, and so on" to avoid uploading wrong documents on wrong section. this way, you ould ensure you upload correct documents under right sections.
> 
> 6. you may go for medical examinations and PCC now. For medical examination, you could see a link" organize your medical requirements/examination" and once you click it you will be redirected to a new window where you need to fill in few details and you need to submit it resulting in the e-medical referral letter with HAP ID (save this). You need to print this letter and choose the medical panel hospitals that is nearby you and call them to get an appointment to carry out your medical exam. You can ask them what are the documents should be carried out with you while appearing for health exam. Generally, you need to carry with 4 passport size photos, copy and original passport, e medical letter, and of course medical fees (ha aha ha)
> 
> 7. You can get an appointment for PCC on website "Passport seva kendra". Take the print out of this appointment and go to PSK. this is a smooth process and you will get PCC within a day if your current address and the address mention on your [passport are same. If they are different, you may need to wait for about 2-4 weeks to get PCC.
> 
> 8. Now attach the receipt of medical examination fees payment and PCC. wait for visa grant letter from Case officer. If case officer needs few more documents or clarification, he/she will always get back to you. No worries.
> 
> All the best
> 
> sathiya


Dear Sathiya, 

Thanks for the wonderful information. 

I surprise if we need to scan all experience letters from different company in single PDF file or attach it separately? I have around 20 payslips from different companies, shall I scan it differently in different PDF files? Or scanning all in single PDF will solve the purpose. 

Regards


----------



## jitubisht

I submitted my EOI last night, fingers crossed now!


----------



## nicemathan

All the very best mate 



jitubisht said:


> I submitted my EOI last night, fingers crossed now!


----------



## maq_qatar

techie_blr said:


> Dear Sathiya,
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful information.
> 
> I surprise if we need to scan all experience letters from different company in single PDF file or attach it separately? I have around 20 payslips from different companies, shall I scan it differently in different PDF files? Or scanning all in single PDF will solve the purpose.
> 
> Regards


You can prepare one file but its better prepare one file for one company with all relvnt document to avoid oversize(5 mb per file) and attach all exp files in one document type.

All the best

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Tashi_Norem

hi...what was ur point and how long u have to wait


----------



## techie_blr

maq_qatar said:


> You can prepare one file but its better prepare one file for one company with all relvnt document to avoid oversize(5 mb per file) and attach all exp files in one document type.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Hi Maq_qatar, 

Thanks for your suggestion. 

I got this doubt because document categories are defined as payslip, reference letter etc.. so thought that if I scan experience letters of all the companies in one PDF will be suitable, however, Just wanted to know how other members are assembling their documents. 

Regards


----------



## maq_qatar

techie_blr said:


> Hi Maq_qatar,
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion.
> 
> I got this doubt because document categories are defined as payslip, reference letter etc.. so thought that if I scan experience letters of all the companies in one PDF will be suitable, however, Just wanted to know how other members are assembling their documents.
> 
> Regards


I did it in same way I mentioned before.


----------



## techie_blr

koleth said:


> When i took the appointment for PCC through online i got the date as 28th May, but i went to Sai Arcade on 28th Apr and told them its for PCC they allowed me inside and i submitted all my doc, and now its in process.


Good to know that. I booked for PCC today online but got appointment on 30/06/2014. Do you suggest to goto Sai Arcade and request them to consider?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

techie_blr said:


> Good to know that. I booked for PCC today online but got appointment on 30/06/2014. Do you suggest to goto Sai Arcade and request them to consider?


No appointment is needed for PCC, just ignore the online appointment and walk in at Passport office between 9-11 am on weekdays. Just tell on the gate that its PCC. That is it.


----------



## Eugene_

techie_blr said:


> Hi Maq_qatar,
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion.
> 
> I got this doubt because document categories are defined as payslip, reference letter etc.. so thought that if I scan experience letters of all the companies in one PDF will be suitable, however, Just wanted to know how other members are assembling their documents.
> 
> Regards


Compile this in separate files for each company. It's probably easier for the CO to organise and sort it out that way.


----------



## honey4215

*Same case*



prseeker said:


> Anybody?


Hi,

Any update?? i applied in march,2014 under 489 with 60 points.


----------



## piyush1132003

honey4215 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any update?? i applied in march,2014 under 489 with 60 points.


just wanted to understand, after having 489..one has to work in regional area where IT jobs are hard to get...so have to do other local jobs ?

moreover...one is needed to apply for PR after one successful professional year only ?


----------



## honey4215

you need to stay for 2 years


----------



## piyush1132003

honey4215 said:


> you need to stay for 2 years


thanks for reply buddy...i am also planning...

any suggestion how to get job for those two years...


----------



## honey4215

piyush1132003 said:


> thanks for reply buddy...i am also planning...
> 
> any suggestion how to get job for those two years...


"no idea bud. i'm also in great stress how to find a job."


----------



## piyush1132003

honey4215 said:


> "no idea bud. i'm also in great stress how to find a job."


yes...i spoke to my agent...and he said that one has to do local odd jobs...like in gas station or farming...i am a IT guy...
don want to loose my skill set...have seen people driving taxis...thats most i wan to avoid...

confusing :-(


----------



## honey4215

piyush1132003 said:


> yes...i spoke to my agent...and he said that one has to do local odd jobs...like in gas station or farming...i am a IT guy...
> don want to loose my skill set...have seen people driving taxis...thats most i wan to avoid...
> 
> confusing :-(


"exactly same is with me."


----------



## sahuji

Hi there,
I have 8+ years experience in recruitment, i applied for VETASSESS(223112 Recruitment Consultant) and got positive result in April 2014, over all points i am getting 55, (Age 35, Education BCA, 8 Years Exp. that will be 25+15+15= 55), IELTS i got very bad result 5,5.5,5, 5.5. now my question is should i go ahead with EOI, and state sponsorship, or else, i need to do better in IELTS, how to check ceiling list, which state i should apply for SS.

Please help.


----------



## arunm86

Hi Sahuji,

I would suggest you to go for a state sponsorship, i don't have the information on the state SOL's, But you can always look on their individual migration page,

List of states,
1. Queensland
2. Northern Territory
3. Western Australia
4. South Australia
5. Victoria
6. Tasmania
7. New South Wales

I dont see your occupation under the SOL, So your best option is to go for State sponsorship, and as such there is no occupational ceiling for ur particualr occupation.


----------



## ozengineer

Is there any state that considers Civil Engineers with less than a year work experience (~ no work experience) for nomination?


----------



## kalyan1

kalyan1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just compiled a list of 2613 that are waiting for an invite.
> 
> *Name **Points **EOI Date*
> 
> badar64 65 28th May 2014
> 
> pbnaresh 60 12th May 2014
> 
> Kalyan1 60 13th May 2014
> 
> Renuka123 60 19th May 2014
> 
> prgeet001 60 22nd May 2014
> 
> Tashi_Norem 60 28th May 2014
> 
> Anyone else? please update the tracker.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kalyan


Added badar64 and prgeet001


----------



## Tashi_Norem

anyone with 60 points 2613..please update us and also let us know if anyone has received the invitation during the 26th May round.

Regards


----------



## techie_blr

rohit1_sharma said:


> No appointment is needed for PCC, just ignore the online appointment and walk in at Passport office between 9-11 am on weekdays. Just tell on the gate that its PCC. That is it.


Thanks for the information Rohit


----------



## Steve_SAP

I have completed my application (17 pages) and I am stuck in the payment option. I can see they accept debit card for payment. Mine is a Indian debit card, will the system accept debit cards outside Australia?


----------



## ToAustralia2013

Steve_SAP said:


> I have completed my application (17 pages) and I am stuck in the payment option. I can see they accept debit card for payment. Mine is a Indian debit card, will the system accept debit cards outside Australia?


I do not see a problem with it being an Indian debit card - I believe you should ensure your debit card allows that amount to be debited. There is usually a transaction limit, that would be the only catch


----------



## Steve_SAP

ToAustralia2013 said:


> I do not see a problem with it being an Indian debit card - I believe you should ensure your debit card allows that amount to be debited. There is usually a transaction limit, that would be the only catch


I just enquired HDFC Bank about the transaction. Bank has blocked the international transaction for security reason. Has any one paid via Debit card ?. Kindly help me in this.


----------



## Tashi_Norem

Did any one of the following applicants got invitation during 26th May round?

Please update us


pbnaresh 60 12th May 2014

Kalyan1 60 13th May 2014

Renuka123 60 19th May 2014

prgeet001 60 22nd May 2014


----------



## cancerianlrules

Steve_SAP said:


> I just enquired HDFC Bank about the transaction. Bank has blocked the international transaction for security reason. Has any one paid via Debit card ?. Kindly help me in this.


This could be because your limit for international transactions would be low. I guess you should be able to call them and increase the limit for international transactions


----------



## Tashi_Norem

I submitted EOI with 60 points...keeping my fingers crossed for the invitation in June..please up date is if anyone in the same range has got the invitation


----------



## Tashi_Norem

Anybody with 60 points received invitation during May 26 round? Please update us


----------



## Eugene_

pbnaresh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just thought to create IMMI Account just to check how it looks like. but When I try to select Skilled Independent (Class VB, subclass 885) it is disabled and I see a message "1. The Department has ceased accepting applications from applicants for Subclass 175, Subclass 176, Subclass 475, Subclass 885, Subclass 886, Subclass 487 and Subclass 487R visas. For more information, please see: "
> 
> Any Idea on this?


These are the old visa subclasses which used to exist. They have been closed and simplified into the current subclasses under the skill select system.


----------



## jitubisht

sahuji said:


> Hi there,
> I have 8+ years experience in recruitment, i applied for VETASSESS(223112 Recruitment Consultant) and got positive result in April 2014, over all points i am getting 55, (Age 35, Education BCA, 8 Years Exp. that will be 25+15+15= 55), IELTS i got very bad result 5,5.5,5, 5.5. now my question is should i go ahead with EOI, and state sponsorship, or else, i need to do better in IELTS, how to check ceiling list, which state i should apply for SS.
> 
> Please help.


Hello there,

You will need to take IELTS again, you need to have atleast 6 in each of the exam to be able to submit the EOI.

Ceilings can be checked at this page - SkillSelect. Click on the tab called "Occupation Ceilings".


----------



## mamaspizza

Hi guys,

Is it possible that Skillselect system is sending still after the invitation round?

Also, want to know, if the visa was approved, how long should I be in Australia? anybody had experience this? I am working outside Australia.

good luck to us!
___________________________________________________
261313 - Software Engineer | Subclass 189 | IELTS : Oct 12, 2013, 6.5: R=6, L=7,S=6.5,W=6.5, Overall 6.5 | ACS: Submitted=Feb. 12, Review=May 5, Final Result=May 15, 2014 | EOI: May 24, 2014 - 65 pts | Invitation: Crossing Fingers


----------



## pappu123

Hi All, 

I got my invitation on 12th May and I got my India PCC on 19th May 2014. 

I want to delay my visa lodging process. I read in the forum some time that the visa effective date is PCC date i.e. in my case 19th May 2014. 

I want to know how long the PCC is valid? 
What If I will submit my application in July or may apply my EOI again once the current invitation expires after July 11th.


----------



## deepeshneo007

pappu123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my invitation on 12th May and I got my India PCC on 19th May 2014.
> 
> I want to delay my visa lodging process. I read in the forum some time that the visa effective date is PCC date i.e. in my case 19th May 2014.
> 
> I want to know how long the PCC is valid?
> What If I will submit my application in July or may apply my EOI again once the current invitation expires after July 11th.


The pcc is valid for 1 year and if you get the visa, you will need to enter before it's expiry


----------



## wonderful

pappu123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my invitation on 12th May and I got my India PCC on 19th May 2014.
> 
> I want to delay my visa lodging process. I read in the forum some time that the visa effective date is PCC date i.e. in my case 19th May 2014.
> 
> I want to know how long the PCC is valid?
> What If I will submit my application in July or may apply my EOI again once the current invitation expires after July 11th.




Hi Pappu,

I got my invitation on 26-may-2014. N have started to work towards PCC n MED.
could u please tell me if there is any person reference to be given for PCC. N do they call n confirm the details with the person? Kindly help me with this info.


----------



## wonderful

Hello every1

I got my invitation on 26-may-2014. N have started to work towards PCC n MED.
could u please tell me if there is any person reference to be given for PCC. N do they call n confirm the details with the person? Kindly help me with this info.

Occupation code:2211
EOI submitted: 8-may 2014(60)
Invitation : 26-May-2014


----------



## Tashi_Norem

mamaspizza said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is it possible that Skillselect system is sending still after the invitation round?
> 
> Also, want to know, if the visa was approved, how long should I be in Australia? anybody had experience this? I am working outside Australia.
> 
> good luck to us!
> ___________________________________________________
> 261313 - Software Engineer | Subclass 189 | IELTS : Oct 12, 2013, 6.5: R=6, L=7,S=6.5,W=6.5, Overall 6.5 | ACS: Submitted=Feb. 12, Review=May 5, Final Result=May 15, 2014 | EOI: May 24, 2014 - 65 pts | Invitation: Crossing Fingers


Hi mamspizza...did u get the invitation during May 26 round?


----------



## Tashi_Norem

kalyan1 said:


> Added badar64 and prgeet001


Did anyone of the above applicants got invitation during May 26 round?


----------



## mamaspizza

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi mamspizza...did u get the invitation during May 26 round?


nope, i believe I will wait on the next round T T:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vasu G

mamaspizza said:


> nope, i believe I will wait on the next round T T:fingerscrossed:


With 65 points and if you have submitted on 24th May, you should have got your invite on 26th May round right ?


----------



## mamaspizza

Vasu G said:


> With 65 points and if you have submitted on 24th May, you should have got your invite on 26th May round right ?


Well, my agent do the lodging and I was am assuming that he lodge it on that day, errr, or maybe not. I will confirm it again and tell you later


----------



## pappu123

deepeshneo007 said:


> The pcc is valid for 1 year and if you get the visa, you will need to enter before it's expiry


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## pappu123

wonderful said:


> Hi Pappu,
> 
> I got my invitation on 26-may-2014. N have started to work towards PCC n MED.
> could u please tell me if there is any person reference to be given for PCC. N do they call n confirm the details with the person? Kindly help me with this info.


Hi, 

I have not given any reference. As I have taken the PCC outside India and I got the PCC within 2/3 days.


----------



## superm

pappu123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have not given any reference. As I have taken the PCC outside India and I got the PCC within 2/3 days.


Even when you are applying your PCC locally at PSK - you would receive it straight away if you have current address in your passport.
If not - then police verification happens and that will require reference from your neighbours I guess.


----------



## sonia85PR

*Change of circumstances*

Hi All,

I am having a confusion and hope, some one on this forum can help me out.

I submitted EOI on 20th May, got invite on 26th May with 65 points.

In the EOI application, I have shown my wife as non-migrant-dependent.

But now, when I am filling the 17 pages wizard from the immi-account, I am again asked about my migrant and non-migrant dependents, which is confusing me.

Some one please tell me that if I add my wife in the application at this stage, it will not be of any harm right? and DIAC will not point out that information given in EOI is different from the info in the application, right?

So confused


----------



## Tashi_Norem

pappu123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have not given any reference. As I have taken the PCC outside India and I got the PCC within 2/3 days.



Hi Pappu123....when did you submitted your EOI and what was your point?


----------



## deepeshneo007

sonia85PR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am having a confusion and hope, some one on this forum can help me out.
> 
> I submitted EOI on 20th May, got invite on 26th May with 65 points.
> 
> In the EOI application, I have shown my wife as non-migrant-dependent.
> 
> But now, when I am filling the 17 pages wizard from the immi-account, I am again asked about my migrant and non-migrant dependents, which is confusing me.
> 
> Some one please tell me that if I add my wife in the application at this stage, it will not be of any harm right? and DIAC will not point out that information given in EOI is different from the info in the application, right?
> 
> So confused


You can dependent at any stage of the application before PR is actually given. Its stated very clearly on immi website.


----------



## Tashi_Norem

kalyan1 said:


> Added badar64 and prgeet001


Add mamapizza...2613, May 24, 2014, 65 points


----------



## Ankurchhabra

Vasu G said:


> With 65 points and if you have submitted on 24th May, you should have got your invite on 26th May round right ?



HI all
i lodged EOI on 24April ( 70 points) & SA SS on 02.05.14 for 133512 , still waiting for Nomination. :-(
is it normal because m seeing ppl with 60 or 65 points getting invite in 10-15 days


----------



## axl84

*Different Degrees.*

Hi Guys,

I want to claim 5 points for my wifes qualifications. She has a bachelors degree in computer engineering and a masters degree in industrial engineering. she is working for 3 years in a field related to industrial engineering. 

In this case should her skills be assessed by Engineers Australia (Industrial Engineer) or by ACS (Computer Engineering)??? 

Thanks!!


----------



## ccham

hi guys,

has ielts result published for 17 may ??


----------



## cancerianlrules

EOI Submitted!!


----------



## thearc

axl84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I want to claim 5 points for my wifes qualifications. She has a bachelors degree in computer engineering and a masters degree in industrial engineering. she is working for 3 years in a field related to industrial engineering.
> 
> In this case should her skills be assessed by Engineers Australia (Industrial Engineer) or by ACS (Computer Engineering)???
> 
> Thanks!!


Hey,

You should ideally go for evaluation with Engineers Australia. If you for an assessment with ACS, they ll only recognize her education but if you go for an assessment with Engineers Australia, you might be able to manage score for Education + Experience (if the assessing authority considers it as relevant)
Getting Experience Assessment in ACS is anyways not an option for you.

Regards
Arc


----------



## Waqarali20005

thearc said:


> Hey,
> 
> You should ideally go for evaluation with Engineers Australia. If you for an assessment with ACS, they ll only recognize her education but if you go for an assessment with Engineers Australia, you might be able to manage score for Education + Experience (if the assessing authority considers it as relevant)
> Getting Experience Assessment in ACS is anyways not an option for you.
> 
> Regards
> Arc


their are no separate points available for partners' experience. You can only claim points for his/her skills


----------



## Bhasker

okay, i have consulted a few ppl on this and got diff responses, so posting it here:
My ACS report says:

"The following employment *after July 2010* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level to 261111 (ICT business analyst) of the ANZSCO code.

Dates: *07/08 - 04/12*
Position: Business Analyst
Employer: X
Country: India

Dates: *05/12 - 05/13*
Position: Business Analyst
Employer: Y
Country: India

Q1: *In my EOI*, under employment details, *I filled from 1st july 2010* till 30th april 2012 (job1), 1st may 2012 till blank (indicating employment ongoing) (job2)
This gave me 5 points. Now as the *language in ACS says ‘after july’ does that mean august or does It mean from 2nd of july? I have mentioned from 1st july and now I can’t edit the EOI.
I understand that I need to replicate info in EOI into the visa application, so is it ok to continue with 1st july onwards and pay for visa fees?*

Q2: Does ACS consider my employment *post 05/13 till now* as skilled? I guess that’s the only way I got those 5 points. I am doing the same job in the same company.* If yes then for all the employment post 05/13 I should select ‘yes’ for the question “Is this employment relevant to the nominated occupation” right?
If yes, then for the question:
“Has the candidate worked overseas in the nominated occupation or closely related occupation immediately before lodging this application?”
I should select yes and then select “3years in the last 10 years” as my option right?
*
*Also my designation got changed from 14th october to Project Engineer 2. Same job, same work, same everything. Should I mention this as a separate entry and selecting it as relevant to occupation*

Please clarify this so that I may move ahead (its already been 4 days since I got the invite)

Eagerly waiting.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Hope someone is able to guide me on this... 

I received my vet assessment positive today! They have not considered one of my employment to relevant. As a result, I'm short by 5 points as my experience is less than 3 years. However, on June 11, I will complete 3 years with the relevant two employers. Unfortunately, the invitation round is on June 9. I am two days short!

What are my chances on getting an invite in the final round?


----------



## koleth

Bhasker said:


> okay, i have consulted a few ppl on this and got diff responses, so posting it here:
> My ACS report says:
> 
> "The following employment *after July 2010* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level to 261111 (ICT business analyst) of the ANZSCO code.
> 
> Dates: *07/08 - 04/12*
> Position: Business Analyst
> Employer: X
> Country: India
> 
> Dates: *05/12 - 05/13*
> Position: Business Analyst
> Employer: Y
> Country: India
> 
> Q1: *In my EOI*, under employment details, *I filled from 1st july 2010* till 30th april 2012 (job1), 1st may 2012 till blank (indicating employment ongoing) (job2)
> This gave me 5 points. Now as the *language in ACS says ‘after july’ does that mean august or does It mean from 2nd of july? I have mentioned from 1st july and now I can’t edit the EOI.
> I understand that I need to replicate info in EOI into the visa application, so is it ok to continue with 1st july onwards and pay for visa fees?*
> 
> Q2: Does ACS consider my employment *post 05/13 till now* as skilled? I guess that’s the only way I got those 5 points. I am doing the same job in the same company.* If yes then for all the employment post 05/13 I should select ‘yes’ for the question “Is this employment relevant to the nominated occupation” right?
> If yes, then for the question:
> “Has the candidate worked overseas in the nominated occupation or closely related occupation immediately before lodging this application?”
> I should select yes and then select “3years in the last 10 years” as my option right?
> *
> *Also my designation got changed from 14th october to Project Engineer 2. Same job, same work, same everything. Should I mention this as a separate entry and selecting it as relevant to occupation*
> 
> Please clarify this so that I may move ahead (its already been 4 days since I got the invite)
> 
> Eagerly waiting.


1. While filling EOI you have to start from 07/2008 - July 2010 (there is a option where they ask is this experience relevant, there you have to select "NO"), 

After that for the same organisation you have to add your experience from Aug 2010 - 04/2012 (there is a option where they ask is this experience relevant, there you have to select "YES") because ur experience is considered after July 2010

You can EDIT your EOI anytime if you haven't got the Invite, applied date will only change if your point changes.

2. ACS do consider your experience 05/13


----------



## eva-aus1

Guys .. is it June or July new SOL be out??

Rgs,
Eva


----------



## ToAustralia2013

eva-aus1 said:


> Guys .. is it June or July new SOL be out?? Rgs, Eva


It's from July I believe


----------



## techie_blr

ToAustralia2013 said:


> It's from July I believe


Recently EOI approval and visa approval has speeded up a bit.. i strongly beleive there will be some surprizes in new SOL... Lets wish for minimal changes in July...


----------



## Hritchie

Dear All;

Hope you are doing fine.I have a query that need to be cleared. I applied against the 190 subclass and tried for NSW.But NSW rejected for the skill met date issue. But My EOI is still active. If i want to reapply again with additional info, can i use the same EOI number? Its written in the NSW application form : "Applicants will be nominated against this EOI number only valid for 1 nomination attempt only".Need your expert suggestion...

Cheers


----------



## trying_aussie

Bhasker said:


> okay, i have consulted a few ppl on this and got diff responses, so posting it here:
> My ACS report says:
> 
> "The following employment *after July 2010* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level to 261111 (ICT business analyst) of the ANZSCO code.
> 
> Dates: *07/08 - 04/12*
> Position: Business Analyst
> Employer: X
> Country: India
> 
> Dates: *05/12 - 05/13*
> Position: Business Analyst
> Employer: Y
> Country: India
> 
> Q1: *In my EOI*, under employment details, *I filled from 1st july 2010* till 30th april 2012 (job1), 1st may 2012 till blank (indicating employment ongoing) (job2)
> This gave me 5 points. Now as the *language in ACS says ‘after july’ does that mean august or does It mean from 2nd of july? I have mentioned from 1st july and now I can’t edit the EOI.
> I understand that I need to replicate info in EOI into the visa application, so is it ok to continue with 1st july onwards and pay for visa fees?*


- I am pretty sure that after july 2010 means august 2010. i had the same assessment from acs which is why i got it clarified from the officer, here is the excerpt:

"The point taken will be after July as stated, which would be August."


----------



## Bhasker

trying_aussie said:


> - I am pretty sure that after july 2010 means august 2010. i had the same assessment from acs which is why i got it clarified from the officer, here is the excerpt:
> 
> "The point taken will be after July as stated, which would be August."


Thts weird. I also clarified from acs and they said july onwards'


----------



## Bhasker

Bhasker said:


> Thts weird. I also clarified from acs and they said july onwards'


Onwards means starting from and continuing later.


----------



## Ankurchhabra

techie_blr said:


> Recently EOI approval and visa approval has speeded up a bit.. i strongly beleive there will be some surprizes in new SOL... Lets wish for minimal changes in July...


Hi friends.
I filled EOI with 70 points (occupation 133512) on 24apr & SA SS on 02may still no news on Invite... Can any1 help ?? What's the preference for Invite because I can see in other forums ppl with 60 or 65 pts who lodged after me getting invite. Pls share your experience , as m really tensed.


----------



## arivoli.ford

Hi Friends !


Got a positive Outcome from EA for ANZSCO 233513. Received the letter today dated 22-May. Now, the next Big step EOI. Got a doubt before I fill in my EOI.

My assessment has listed all my experiences I have acquired since graduation. But, I could see in all forums that DIAC will not consider the first 2 years of experience after degree. 

So, Should I declare my first 2 years as Non-relevant to avoid any points loss/rejection.? 
Also, Will they consider my 2 months short term job, as assessed by EA ?

Also, My experiences listed on letter as follows

Total Overseas Work Experience :
Aug 2006 to Oct 2008
Jan 2009 to Jun 2011
Sep 2011 to Oct 2011
Jun 2012 to Nov 2013 - ( Current job )


and I graduated in May 2006.

Seniors and friends, Please advise How should I consider the assessed experiences and fill in my EOI ?


Regards,
Ari


----------



## Tashi_Norem

kalyan1 said:


> Added badar64 and prgeet001


hi all..i have updated the list of people with 60 points who have submitted EOI

badar64 65 28th May 2014

pbnaresh 60 12th May 2014

Kalyan1 60 13th May 2014

Renuka123 60 19th May 2014

prgeet001 60 22nd May 2014

Tashi_Norem 60 28th May 2014

mamapizza 65	4th May 2014
trying_aussie	60 19th May 2014

please update us


----------



## arivoli.ford

Hi Friends ,

ANSCO 233513 : Production Engineer . 

Could you please advise whether or not DIAC will deduct my initial 2 years of experience after my degree ( Mechanical ) though those 2 years were considered was assessed by EA.???

Do i need to declare my first 2 years as Non-relevant... by which i will score only 60.

Am in the process of filling up my EOI.. Please help ...!


Regards,
Ari


----------



## McJim

arivoli.ford said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> ANSCO 233513 : Production Engineer .
> 
> Could you please advise whether or not DIAC will deduct my initial 2 years of experience after my degree ( Mechanical ) though those 2 years were considered was assessed by EA.???
> 
> Do i need to declare my first 2 years as Non-relevant... by which i will score only 60.
> 
> Am in the process of filling up my EOI.. Please help ...!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Ari


No one could probably answer your question but CO can. In my opinion, you should file all your employments which were assessed by the authority as relevant to your occupation. If you did not do that, CO would wonder why you excluded 2 years against assessment done by EA. This is my opinion and I am going to do the same things for my EOI soon to be submitted.


----------



## JeDiKnight

i got the invite on 26th May round and i also became a father few hours later. now i have some questions. will appreciate if someone could spare some time and answer these. thanks in advance

1. Do i need to add my baby as a dependent? we have not named him yet and neither does he have a passport. will he require all this before i lodge my visa application?

2. If i need to get a passport for my baby, how do i apply for address proof? neither me nor my wife has the current address on our passport and neither is the spouse name added in either of our passports. we have a marriage certificate though. read on the passport website that atleast one of the parents should have the spouse name added. In that case i will have to first re-issue my wife's passport with my name and then apply for the baby's passport.

3. do i need to add my mother as a non-migrant dependent now if i am planning to get a parent visa for her later on? will my mother need a PCC as well if i add her as a non-migrant dependent or will the PCC be required only when i apply for a parent visa for her? so simple speaking can i exclude her from the non-migrant dependent list and apply for parent visa later? my mother is staying with me but she doesnt have any address proof here for PCC.

looking forward to expert advice..


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Ankurchhabra said:


> Hi friends.
> I filled EOI with 70 points (occupation 133512) on 24apr & SA SS on 02may still no news on Invite... Can any1 help ?? What's the preference for Invite because I can see in other forums ppl with 60 or 65 pts who lodged after me getting invite. Pls share your experience , as m really tensed.


My friend, with 70 points why are you applying only under SS.
Just apply for 189 and you will be selected immediately in the next round.

Though if you have any justifiable reason for not applying for 189, then the answer is you check the timeline suggested on SA website regarding timelines. Normally it is 30-60 days for different states.
If you have crossed the timeline then you better enquire with them as time is running out.

But I strongly suggest you to apply for 189 visa and you will get a PR with no restrictions at all regarding whicn state to migrate unlike 190 where you would have to compulsorily stay in SA for 2years.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

arivoli.ford said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> ANSCO 233513 : Production Engineer .
> 
> Could you please advise whether or not DIAC will deduct my initial 2 years of experience after my degree ( Mechanical ) though those 2 years were considered was assessed by EA.???
> 
> Do i need to declare my first 2 years as Non-relevant... by which i will score only 60.
> 
> Am in the process of filling up my EOI.. Please help ...!
> 
> Regards,
> Ari


Why would they deduct???
I !mean if EA has given you the assessment then why would dibp deduct, unless there is a rule on EA or dibp website stating that 2yrs would be deducted.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Tashi_Norem

hi..anybody with 60 points in occupation 2613... got invitation during May 26 round..please let us know


----------



## arivoli.ford

Nishant Dundas said:


> Why would they deduct???
> I !mean if EA has given you the assessment then why would dibp deduct, unless there is a rule on EA or dibp website stating that 2yrs would be deducted.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi friends...


Thanks for your replies.

I was confused with ACS requirement and wasn't sure of DIBP's ..

Sorted now and have submitted EOI for 233513 with 65 points. 

Regards,
Ari


----------



## _shel

JeDiKnight said:


> i got the invite on 26th May round and i also became a father few hours later. now i have some questions. will appreciate if someone could spare some time and answer these. thanks in advance
> 
> 1. Do i need to add my baby as a dependent? we have not named him yet and neither does he have a passport. will he require all this before i lodge my visa application?
> 
> 2. If i need to get a passport for my baby, how do i apply for address proof? neither me nor my wife has the current address on our passport and neither is the spouse name added in either of our passports. we have a marriage certificate though. read on the passport website that atleast one of the parents should have the spouse name added. In that case i will have to first re-issue my wife's passport with my name and then apply for the baby's passport.
> 
> 3. do i need to add my mother as a non-migrant dependent now if i am planning to get a parent visa for her later on? will my mother need a PCC as well if i add her as a non-migrant dependent or will the PCC be required only when i apply for a parent visa for her? so simple speaking can i exclude her from the non-migrant dependent list and apply for parent visa later? my mother is staying with me but she doesnt have any address proof here for PCC.
> 
> looking forward to expert advice..


 There no longer is a standard parent visa. You add her to your visa if she is dependent or oay $40,000 plus $10,000 bond for a contributory parent visa later.


----------



## Bhasker

Hi every1,

I wish to get my PCC started but I'm yet to lodge my visa application (pay the fees). Actually m waiting for sum clarification b4 i lodge. Meanwhile I don't want to waste time so was want to get PCC.
Question: If u haven't lodged the application, what documentary proof can u give to the cops to show exactly why you need PCC? (I think this proof is required as it is mentioned on the PCC form I received from the police station).

Can anyone help here?

P.S: I received invite on 25th may night. Its already 2nd june. Haven't even lodged the application yet. Am I going way too slow here? (I know PCC, Meds, document upload, CO allocation, basically everything takes time.) Little concerned here.

Would appreciate some response here.


----------



## superm

JeDiKnight said:


> i got the invite on 26th May round and i also became a father few hours later. now i have some questions. will appreciate if someone could spare some time and answer these. thanks in advance
> 
> 1. Do i need to add my baby as a dependent? we have not named him yet and neither does he have a passport. will he require all this before i lodge my visa application?
> *Yes - you would need to do that! Although you may not be able to do all this in 60 day you have to apply visa.. so if you run outta time - you can lodge visa without kid and then tell CO about change of circumstances and that you need to add your kid.*
> 
> 
> 2. If i need to get a passport for my baby, how do i apply for address proof? neither me nor my wife has the current address on our passport and neither is the spouse name added in either of our passports. we have a marriage certificate though. read on the passport website that atleast one of the parents should have the spouse name added. In that case i will have to first re-issue my wife's passport with my name and then apply for the baby's passport.
> *Seems like you would have to get someone's passport re-issued.*
> 
> 
> 3. do i need to add my mother as a non-migrant dependent now if i am planning to get a parent visa for her later on? will my mother need a PCC as well if i add her as a non-migrant dependent or will the PCC be required only when i apply for a parent visa for her? so simple speaking can i exclude her from the non-migrant dependent list and apply for parent visa later? my mother is staying with me but she doesnt have any address proof here for PCC.
> *As Shell suggested - if you mother is dependent on you then include her now..
> If you declare her non-migrating dependent then you would still have to get her PCC and med - so either have her migrating dependent or mark as independent.*
> 
> 
> 
> looking forward to expert advice..


answers in bold..


----------



## Tashi_Norem

techie_blr said:


> Recently EOI approval and visa approval has speeded up a bit.. i strongly beleive there will be some surprizes in new SOL... Lets wish for minimal changes in July...



Hi.....god to hear that recently EOI approval and visa approval has speed up. What are the chances of 60 pointers being invited during June round...any idea...please share your thought.


----------



## eva-aus1

superm said:


> answers in bold..


Hi ,

I have a added Q here ..as I am also planning to add my mom in law as non-img dependent.. how abu visa Fee.. We have to pay in advance for non-immigrant dependent also?

Thanks ,
Eva


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

*EOI Invitatio rounds in June 2014*

Hello

Can any one guide me when are the next EOI invitation rounds. i thought its on 2nd and 4th Monday of every month. This time 2nd Monday is on 9th June and its a public holiday. Will there be invitation rounds.

Thanks for helping me and keeping me out of confusion.

br
prgeek001


----------



## Tashi_Norem

prgeek001 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can any one guide me when are the next EOI invitation rounds. i thought its on 2nd and 4th Monday of every month. This time 2nd Monday is on 9th June and its a public holiday. Will there be invitation rounds.
> 
> Thanks for helping me and keeping me out of confusion.
> 
> br
> prgeek001



You are right....the invitation round are held every 2nd and 4th Monday of every month...i am not sure about public holiday on June 9th...by the way...what is ur code and how much point u have and when did u submit your EOI


----------



## koiflowerhorn

McJim said:


> No one could probably answer your question but CO can. In my opinion, you should file all your employments which were assessed by the authority as relevant to your occupation. If you did not do that, CO would wonder why you excluded 2 years against assessment done by EA. This is my opinion and I am going to do the same things for my EOI soon to be submitted.


I Agree, that us the reason wht there is Third Party assesment before passing the EOI. Follow whatever was approve by the assesing body.


----------



## _shel

eva-aus1 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have a added Q here ..as I am also planning to add my mom in law as non-img dependent.. how abu visa Fee.. We have to pay in advance for non-immigrant dependent also?
> 
> Thanks ,
> Eva


 There is no fee but she still needs medicals and PCC. 

If she is dependent just add her to your visa as migrating. There is no benefit in adding her as non migrating, there is no visa for her later just because you add her as non migrating.


----------



## eva-aus1

Thanks for the response Shel.. happy to see a moderator replied me  

Meanwhile I have another Q with respect to visa for her.. if I am not able to take her now.. what is the possibility of taking her later ..will I able to apply for a parent visa or any other visa options left??

Thanks ,
Eva



_shel said:


> There is no fee but she still needs medicals and PCC.
> 
> If she is dependent just add her to your visa as migrating. There is no benefit in adding her as non migrating, there is no visa for her later just because you add her as non migrating.


----------



## mamaspizza

*correction*



Tashi_Norem said:


> hi all..i have updated the list of people with 60 points who have submitted EOI
> 
> badar64 65 28th May 2014
> 
> pbnaresh 60 12th May 2014
> 
> Kalyan1 60 13th May 2014
> 
> Renuka123 60 19th May 2014
> 
> prgeet001 60 22nd May 2014
> 
> Tashi_Norem 60 28th May 2014
> 
> mamapizza 65	4th May 2014
> trying_aussie	60 19th May 2014
> 
> please update us



Just a correction,

mamaspizza 24th May 20014


__________________________________________________ _
261313 - Software Engineer | Subclass 189 | IELTS : Oct 12, 2013, 6.5: R=6, L=7,S=6.5,W=6.5, Overall 6.5 | ACS: Submitted=Feb. 12, Review=May 5, Final Result=May 15, 2014 | EOI: May 24, 2014 - 65 pts | Invitation: Crossing Fingers


----------



## _shel

eva-aus1 said:


> Thanks for the response Shel.. happy to see a moderator replied me
> 
> Meanwhile I have another Q with respect to visa for her.. if I am not able to take her now.. what is the possibility of taking her later ..will I able to apply for a parent visa or any other visa options left??
> 
> Thanks ,
> Eva


 Nope, they have just cancelled all of the possible cheap visa options for all family members other than spouse or child. 

Only the contributory parent visa is left. You need 2 years residence to sponsor and at today's rates it costs $40,000 + $10,000 bond per parent. Expect that to rise by at least $5k by the time you have 2 years residence. 

If your parent is genuinely dependent add them to your application. 

Dependence is....

They are single, divorced or widowed. (So you can't add both parents) 
They live in your home
Do not work or have income.

This must apply for at least 12 months prior to you applying. You must provide evidence of such.


----------



## Tashi_Norem

mamaspizza said:


> Just a correction,
> 
> mamaspizza 24th May 20014
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________ _
> 261313 - Software Engineer | Subclass 189 | IELTS : Oct 12, 2013, 6.5: R=6, L=7,S=6.5,W=6.5, Overall 6.5 | ACS: Submitted=Feb. 12, Review=May 5, Final Result=May 15, 2014 | EOI: May 24, 2014 - 65 pts | Invitation: Crossing Fingers


thanks mamspizza....did any one who submitted EOI before May 26 round got invitation...also will be good if we can share our email/skype id here and share our thoughts here..

mine is [email protected]/

skype id - tashi.dorji83..

please update us


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

Tashi_Norem said:


> You are right....the invitation round are held every 2nd and 4th Monday of every month...i am not sure about public holiday on June 9th...by the way...what is ur code and how much point u have and when did u submit your EOI


Hi Tashi, my code is 263111 and i submitted on 22nd May 2014 and have 60 Points.


----------



## Tashi_Norem

prgeek001 said:


> Hi Tashi, my code is 263111 and i submitted on 22nd May 2014 and have 60 Points.


hi..thanks for the update..did u get the invitation during May 26 round?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

Tashi_Norem said:


> hi..thanks for the update..did u get the invitation during May 26 round?



No , but i expecting in this round. Keeping my finger crossed.


----------



## Tashi_Norem

prgeek001 said:


> No , but i expecting in this round. Keeping my finger crossed.



I hope you will be invited in the next round...June 9th round...m also hoping for the same..though it is not easy.


----------



## sumitsoni81

arivoli.ford said:


> Hi Friends !
> 
> 
> Got a positive Outcome from EA for ANZSCO 233513. Received the letter today dated 22-May. Now, the next Big step EOI. Got a doubt before I fill in my EOI.
> 
> My assessment has listed all my experiences I have acquired since graduation. But, I could see in all forums that DIAC will not consider the first 2 years of experience after degree.
> 
> So, Should I declare my first 2 years as Non-relevant to avoid any points loss/rejection.?
> Also, Will they consider my 2 months short term job, as assessed by EA ?
> 
> Also, My experiences listed on letter as follows
> 
> Total Overseas Work Experience :
> Aug 2006 to Oct 2008
> Jan 2009 to Jun 2011
> Sep 2011 to Oct 2011
> Jun 2012 to Nov 2013 - ( Current job )
> 
> 
> and I graduated in May 2006.
> 
> Seniors and friends, Please advise How should I consider the assessed experiences and fill in my EOI ?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Ari


Hi Ari ,

Have you submitted EOI ? In my opinion , whatever work experience assessment done by EA shall be considered by DIAC without any deduction. 

Apart from this , 2335 is flagged . Do you have any idea about its continuation under new SOL. How many points do you have ?


----------



## eva-aus1

Guys,

While lodging visa do I have to add my husbands name on passport? My husband has my name added while I do not have his name on mine.I am primary applicant ..Just want to know if I have to do it and proceed for PCC and visa lodging?

Please advisee...

Thanks ,
Eva


----------



## imagine

*Submitted EOI finally*

Submitted my EOI in 261313 category on 27th May with 60 points.. Waiting for the 9th June results.. :fingerscrossed:ray2:


----------



## ambyg

nancyk said:


> Submitted my EOI in 261313 category on 27th May with 60 points.. Waiting for the 9th June results.. :fingerscrossed:ray2:


All the very best...Some of us would be in same shoes as you very soon


----------



## imagine

*doubt*

thanks ambyg.. I had a query... My husband has also got himself attested as internal auditor with 3+ years experience.. Will those points be added after I get the invite.. And do points affect time it takes for Visa granting after you file the application.. 
He will be appearing for IELTS on 21st June..

Also is it better to put the application in his category as Internal auditor or I should continue with this category only?


----------



## jitubisht

Adding my name too:

badar64 65 28th May 2014
pbnaresh 60pts 12th May 2014
Kalyan1 60pts 13th May 2014
Renuka123 60pts 19th May 2014
prgeet001 60pts 22nd May 2014
Tashi_Norem 60pts 28th May 2014
mamapizza 65pts 24th May 2014
trying_aussie 60pts 19th May 2014
jitubisht 70pts 23rd May 2014


----------



## arivoli.ford

sumitsoni81 said:


> Hi Ari ,
> 
> Have you submitted EOI ? In my opinion , whatever work experience assessment done by EA shall be considered by DIAC without any deduction.
> 
> Apart from this , 2335 is flagged . Do you have any idea about its continuation under new SOL. How many points do you have ?


Hi Sumit,

I've submitted my EOI by 1-Jun claiming 65 points.

Hope to get an invite before July. 981 filled out of 2040 on Ceiling.

By the way, Am into Oil & Gas business/industry. Could see a lot of potential opportunities and shortages in Oil & Gas skilled manpower. However, It's their Call.


Fingers crossed !
Ari


----------



## Ankurchhabra

Nishant Dundas said:


> My friend, with 70 points why are you applying only under SS.
> Just apply for 189 and you will be selected immediately in the next round.
> 
> Though if you have any justifiable reason for not applying for 189, then the answer is you check the timeline suggested on SA website regarding timelines. Normally it is 30-60 days for different states.
> If you have crossed the timeline then you better enquire with them as time is running out.
> 
> But I strongly suggest you to apply for 189 visa and you will get a PR with no restrictions at all regarding whicn state to migrate unlike 190 where you would have to compulsorily stay in SA for 2years.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thank you so much for replying. Actually I hv hired an agent & according to them since my occupation falls in CSOL not SOL so I can't apply for 189.
Genuinely don't know what to do or whom else to contact


----------



## Reca

jitubisht said:


> Adding my name too:
> 
> badar64 65 28th May 2014
> pbnaresh 60pts 12th May 2014
> Kalyan1 60pts 13th May 2014
> Renuka123 60pts 19th May 2014
> prgeet001 60pts 22nd May 2014
> Tashi_Norem 60pts 28th May 2014
> mamapizza 65pts 24th May 2014
> trying_aussie 60pts 19th May 2014
> jitubisht 70pts 23rd May 2014


Dear Friends,

26th May invitation results posted on immigration websites.

Last invitation issued was (Visa date of effect ) on : 10/05/2014 7.40pm (60 Points ), But they have not updated for which code it was.

Did any one got invitation who submitted EOI after 08/may/2014 for 2613 code. ?

Thanks.


----------



## superm

Reca said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 26th May invitation results posted on immigration websites.
> 
> Last invitation issued was (Visa date of effect ) on : 10/05/2014 7.40pm (60 Points ), But they have not updated for which code it was.
> 
> Did any one got invitation who submitted EOI after 08/may/2014 for 2613 code. ?
> 
> Thanks.


I don't believe this depends on code - invitation is by points only. so everyone with date of effect before 10/05/2014 7.40 pm should have got invite (having 60 or more points)


----------



## Reca

superm said:


> I don't believe this depends on code - invitation is by points only. so everyone with date of effect before 10/05/2014 7.40 pm should have got invite (having 60 or more points)


Thanks for your wuick reply.

Occupation ceiling updated as below...

2613 Software and Applications Programmers 4800 4528.

It means, there will be only 272 invitation issued in this financial year? 

I have submitted my invitation 19/may/2014 with 60 points (2613 code) . Any chance to receive invitation in next round?

Thanks.


----------



## Tashi_Norem

jitubisht said:


> Adding my name too:
> 
> badar64 65 28th May 2014
> pbnaresh 60pts 12th May 2014
> Kalyan1 60pts 13th May 2014
> Renuka123 60pts 19th May 2014
> prgeet001 60pts 22nd May 2014
> Tashi_Norem 60pts 28th May 2014
> mamapizza 65pts 24th May 2014
> trying_aussie 60pts 19th May 2014
> jitubisht 70pts 23rd May 2014


hi Jitubisht...what is your occupation code....you have 70 points..i am sure you must have got invitation during May 26 round..did you get the invitation?


----------



## Tashi_Norem

Reca said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 26th May invitation results posted on immigration websites.
> 
> Last invitation issued was (Visa date of effect ) on : 10/05/2014 7.40pm (60 Points ), But they have not updated for which code it was.
> 
> Did any one got invitation who submitted EOI after 08/may/2014 for 2613 code. ?
> 
> Thanks.


hi...even i am in the same boat....did anybody who submitted EOI before May 26th round got the invitation?


----------



## jamuu04

Tashi_Norem said:


> hi...even i am in the same boat....did anybody who submitted EOI before May 26th round got the invitation?


I got an invite. Although, I got 70 pts.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Tashi_Norem said:


> hi Jitubisht...what is your occupation code....you have 70 points..i am sure you must have got invitation during May 26 round..did you get the invitation?


As per his signature, he submitted EOI on 27 May. So guess he should get invite in the next round.


----------



## Tashi_Norem

nancyk said:


> Submitted my EOI in 261313 category on 27th May with 60 points.. Waiting for the 9th June results.. :fingerscrossed:ray2:



i too submitted my EOI in 261313 on 28th May with 60 points...waiting or the June result with fingers crossed.....It will be good if we can do a round of how many people have submitted the EOI in the same category and waiting..

As per the May 26 round.....out of 4800, 4528 invitations are issued so far..so we have only 272 left....so...very slim chances..


I have following people from the forum....and would like to know if any of you have got the invitation during May 26 round..
badar64 65 28th May 2014

pbnaresh 60 12th May 2014

Kalyan1 60 13th May 2014

Renuka123 60 19th May 2014

prgeet001(26311) 60 22nd May 2014

Tashi_Norem 60 28th May 2014
mamapizza 65 24th May 2014
trying_aussie 60 19th May 2014
nancyk 60 27th May 2014 
jitubisht 70pts 23rd May 2014


Please update us


----------



## Tashi_Norem

nancyk said:


> Submitted my EOI in 261313 category on 27th May with 60 points.. Waiting for the 9th June results.. :fingerscrossed:ray2:



me too same....submitted EOI 261313....28th May...fingers crossed


----------



## mamaspizza

*new result observation*

I just observed in the May 26 result that there is a huge gap of selection in May compared to other months for Software Engineer. I am surprised it already reached 4528. 

Also, I observed 65 pointers also increased from the graph of May. Maybe it is also the reason I am still waiting for invitation.


__________________________________________________ _
261313 - Software Engineer | Subclass 189 | IELTS : Oct 12, 2013, 6.5: R=6, L=7,S=6.5,W=6.5, Overall 6.5 | ACS: Submitted=Feb. 12, Review=May 5, Final Result=May 15, 2014 | EOI: May 24, 2014 - 65 pts | Invitation: Crossing Fingers


----------



## Tashi_Norem

mamaspizza said:


> I just observed in the May 26 result that there is a huge gap of selection in May compared to other months for Software Engineer. I am surprised it already reached 4528.
> 
> Also, I observed 65 pointers also increased from the graph of May. Maybe it is also the reason I am still waiting for invitation.
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________ _
> 261313 - Software Engineer | Subclass 189 | IELTS : Oct 12, 2013, 6.5: R=6, L=7,S=6.5,W=6.5, Overall 6.5 | ACS: Submitted=Feb. 12, Review=May 5, Final Result=May 15, 2014 | EOI: May 24, 2014 - 65 pts | Invitation: Crossing Fingers


hi mamaspizza...i also noticed the same...i guess they have not updated the report til May 26 round...it is not possible to increase from 2626 in May 12 round to 4528 just in single round...probably it is not updated (my guess).

Now i believe it is updated and correct....I am sure you will get the invitation in the next round (June 9)...as you have 65 points...for 60 pointers...slim chances now


----------



## jitubisht

Tashi_Norem said:


> hi Jitubisht...what is your occupation code....you have 70 points..i am sure you must have got invitation during May 26 round..did you get the invitation?


My apologies, I submitted on 27th May and not 23rd, and I am applying for 189 under job code 263111 :embarassed:


badar64 65 28th May 2014
pbnaresh 60 12th May 2014
Kalyan1 60 13th May 2014
Renuka123 60 19th May 2014
prgeet001(26311) 60 22nd May 2014
Tashi_Norem 60 28th May 2014
mamapizza 65 24th May 2014
trying_aussie 60 19th May 2014
nancyk 60 27th May 2014 
jitubisht(263111) 70pts 27th May 2014


----------



## Tashi_Norem

jitubisht said:


> My apologies, I submitted on 30th May and not 23rd :embarassed:



ic..i m sure you will definetly get in June 9 round....afterall u have 70 points and ur occupation code is 263111


----------



## jitubisht

Tashi_Norem said:


> ic..i m sure you will definetly get in June 9 round....afterall u have 70 points and ur occupation code is 263111


Thanks, fingers crossed! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mamaspizza

Tashi_Norem said:


> hi mamaspizza...i also noticed the same...i guess they have not updated the report til May 26 round...it is not possible to increase from 2626 in May 12 round to 4528 just in single round...probably it is not updated (my guess).
> 
> Now i believe it is updated and correct....I am sure you will get the invitation in the next round (June 9)...as you have 65 points...for 60 pointers...slim chances now



Friend, wishing you luck, it is really hard to predict the system ^^.

I can't wait for the count down, good luck to us:fingerscrossed:



__________________________________________________ _
261313 - Software Engineer | Subclass 189 | IELTS : Oct 12, 2013, 6.5: R=6, L=7,S=6.5,W=6.5, Overall 6.5 | ACS: Submitted=Feb. 12, Review=May 5, Final Result=May 15, 2014 | EOI: May 24, 2014 - 65 pts | Invitation: Crossing Fingers


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

jitubisht said:


> Thanks, fingers crossed! :fingerscrossed:


Only 45 invitations were issued under 263111 category. keeping fingers crossed for 9th june round. Also i notices number of invitations in June per round has been reduced to 1250 from 2000 in may. let hope for best to get invitation in June 9th or 23rd round.

Cheers


----------



## ambyg

prgeek001 said:


> Only 45 invitations were issued under 263111 category. keeping fingers crossed for 9th june round. Also i notices number of invitations in June per round has been reduced to 1250 from 2000 in may. let hope for best to get invitation in June 9th or 23rd round.
> 
> Cheers


How can we check the number of invitations for a particular code?


----------



## JeDiKnight

Thanks for the responses. Few more clarifications needed as underlined below..
[quote
=superm;4142882]answers in bold..[/quote]

Originally Posted by JeDiKnight

i got the invite on 26th May round and i also became a father few hours later. now i have some questions. will appreciate if someone could spare some time and answer these. thanks in advance

1. Do i need to add my baby as a dependent? we have not named him yet and neither does he have a passport. will he require all this before i lodge my visa application?
*Yes - you would need to do that! Although you may not be able to do all this in 60 day you have to apply visa.. so if you run outta time - you can lodge visa without kid and then tell CO about change of circumstances and that you need to add your kid.*
Thanks, will try to get everything done within the time frame. If not possible will proceed this way..

2. If i need to get a passport for my baby, how do i apply for address proof? neither me nor my wife has the current address on our passport and neither is the spouse name added in either of our passports. we have a marriage certificate though. read on the passport website that atleast one of the parents should have the spouse name added. In that case i will have to first re-issue my wife's passport with my name and then apply for the baby's passport.
*Seems like you would have to get someone's passport re-issued.*
If I get my passport reissued the passport number in the EOI and the visa application will be different. Will it be an issue or is it okay to do so?

3. do i need to add my mother as a non-migrant dependent now if i am planning to get a parent visa for her later on? will my mother need a PCC as well if i add her as a non-migrant dependent or will the PCC be required only when i apply for a parent visa for her? so simple speaking can i exclude her from the non-migrant dependent list and apply for parent visa later? my mother is staying with me but she doesnt have any address proof here for PCC.
*As Shell suggested - if you mother is dependent on you then include her now..
If you declare her non-migrating dependent then you would still have to get her PCC and med - so either have her migrating dependent or mark as independent.*
If i add her as dependent then she needs to show functional english right? Then she will have to take ielts or i will have to pay AUD $4880 for her as 2nd installment fee. If she goes for ielts can i submit the scores later after lodging the application as I might not be able to schedule a test and get the results within the 60 day time frame.

looking forward to expert advice..


----------



## Tashi_Norem

mamaspizza said:


> Friend, wishing you luck, it is really hard to predict the system ^^.
> 
> I can't wait for the count down, good luck to us:fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________ _
> 261313 - Software Engineer | Subclass 189 | IELTS : Oct 12, 2013, 6.5: R=6, L=7,S=6.5,W=6.5, Overall 6.5 | ACS: Submitted=Feb. 12, Review=May 5, Final Result=May 15, 2014 | EOI: May 24, 2014 - 65 pts | Invitation: Crossing Fingers



yea...it is really unpredictable and moreover for the invitation round in June...the number of invitations will be reduced from 2000 to 1250..

lets keep our fingers crossed


----------



## Tashi_Norem

prgeek001 said:


> Only 45 invitations were issued under 263111 category. keeping fingers crossed for 9th june round. Also i notices number of invitations in June per round has been reduced to 1250 from 2000 in may. let hope for best to get invitation in June 9th or 23rd round.
> 
> Cheers


how did u know only 45 invitations were issued under 263111...how can you check that?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

ambyg said:


> How can we check the number of invitations for a particular code?



I kept a track on the previous invitation sent and current standings. I am not sure if these list is updated after every invitation round . I saw a huge gap of invitation in 2613 code, as only 270 left in them now. 

what's your ANZSCO code in which you have submitted ur EOI , i can check as i have maintained a list of previous occupation ceilings and invitation send data and can compare with what published today.


----------



## Tashi_Norem

prgeek001 said:


> I kept a track on the previous invitation sent and current standings. I am not sure if these list is updated after every invitation round . I saw a huge gap of invitation in 2613 code, as only 270 left in them now.
> 
> what's your ANZSCO code in which you have submitted ur EOI , i can check as i have maintained a list of previous occupation ceilings and invitation send data and can compare with what published today.


My ANZCODE is 261313 and have submitted EOI on May 28th with 60 points...chances are slim i guess...will be grateful if you can do an analysis for me..Regards


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

Tashi_Norem said:


> how did u know only 45 invitations were issued under 263111...how can you check that?



Hi Tashi, i have collected the data from yesterday and compared with today. I am not sure if the list is updated after every invitation round or monthly. yesterday 263111 data was 1047 and today it has increased to 1092. 
Lets see if the counter increase in next round also. then we can check for how many invitation sent for each category.


----------



## shenlishidao

Tashi_Norem said:


> hi mamaspizza...i also noticed the same...i guess they have not updated the report til May 26 round...it is not possible to increase from 2626 in May 12 round to 4528 just in single round...probably it is not updated (my guess).
> 
> Now i believe it is updated and correct....I am sure you will get the invitation in the next round (June 9)...as you have 65 points...for 60 pointers...slim chances now


As per my observation, immigration department is using the invitation from 2613 for 2611. 2611 has moved from 09/12/14 (65 points) to 04/04/14 (60 points) for this round. According to the number of application in 2611 previously, this queue would include more than 1000 people, which could be the reason why the ceiling for 2613 has increased to 4528.


----------



## Tashi_Norem

prgeek001 said:


> Hi Tashi, i have collected the data from yesterday and compared with today. I am not sure if the list is updated after every invitation round or monthly. yesterday 263111 data was 1047 and today it has increased to 1092.
> Lets see if the counter increase in next round also. then we can check for how many invitation sent for each category.



my code is 2613 and yesterday it was 2628 and today i saw it 4528....increase of 1900...huge increase..i was wondering if they have updated it..

only 272 left for 2613 now..keeping fingers crossed...what is ur emial or skype id

thanks


----------



## Tashi_Norem

shenlishidao said:


> As per my observation, immigration department is using the invitation from 2613 for 2611. 2611 has moved from 09/12/14 (65 points) to 04/04/14 (60 points) for this round. According to the number of application in 2611 previously, this queue would include more than 1000 people, which could be the reason why the ceiling for 2613 has increased to 4528.


I see...your observation may be true..so that means now the chances for 2613 is even more slim...keeping fingers crossed...


----------



## mamaspizza

shenlishidao said:


> As per my observation, immigration department is using the invitation from 2613 for 2611. 2611 has moved from 09/12/14 (65 points) to 04/04/14 (60 points) for this round. According to the number of application in 2611 previously, this queue would include more than 1000 people, which could be the reason why the ceiling for 2613 has increased to 4528.


where did you get 09/12/14 (65 points)?

if your theory is true then there might be a chance to use the slots from 2611 to occupy 2613. 

the skillselect complicates their readers (us!) by doing this  but i believe they need to adjust based on the trend of skill demand.


----------



## Tashi_Norem

mamaspizza said:


> where did you get 09/12/14 (65 points)?
> 
> if your theory is true then there might be a chance to use the slots from 2611 to occupy 2613.
> 
> the skillselect complicates their readers (us!) by doing this  but i believe they need to adjust based on the trend of skill demand.


i agree with u...they need to do an adjustment....i don't think they have used 2613 for 2611....My personal feeling is..they have not updated till May 26 round...

so...lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## ambyg

prgeek001 said:


> I kept a track on the previous invitation sent and current standings. I am not sure if these list is updated after every invitation round . I saw a huge gap of invitation in 2613 code, as only 270 left in them now.
> 
> what's your ANZSCO code in which you have submitted ur EOI , i can check as i have maintained a list of previous occupation ceilings and invitation send data and can compare with what published today.


I have not submitted my EOI yet....I was about to do it.....but looking at the current scenario I am scared....My ANZSCO code is 261313


----------



## ambyg

Tashi_Norem said:


> i agree with u...they need to do an adjustment....i don't think they have used 2613 for 2611....My personal feeling is..they have not updated till May 26 round...
> 
> so...lets keep our fingers crossed.


This may sound stupid but can it be a typo


----------



## Tashi_Norem

ambyg said:


> This may sound stupid but can it be a typo




I wish it to be typo...simply not logical to have increased the invitation from 2628(May 12) to 4520 (may 26) and increase of 1900 alone of 2613 when the total invitation for May 26 is 2000...

I strongly feel it could be typo..

please comment


----------



## ambyg

Tashi_Norem said:


> I wish it to be typo...simply not logical to have increased the invitation from 2628(May 12) to 4520 (may 26) and increase of 1900 alone of 2613 when the total invitation for May 26 is 2000...
> 
> I strongly feel it could be typo..
> 
> please comment


Was it 4520 or 4528....it can be a typo if its 4528 as actual figure could be 2845...just a wild guesa


----------



## Tashi_Norem

ambyg said:


> Was it 4520 or 4528....it can be a typo if its 4528 as actual figure could be 2845...just a wild guesa


It is 4528...in my opinion that is not possible..if that is the case then almost 1900 invitation for the May 26 round alone has gone to 2613...Simply not possible...after the May 12 round it was 2628...so imagine 4528-2628 = 1900...

please comment


----------



## ambyg

Tashi_Norem said:


> It is 4528...in my opinion that is not possible..if that is the case then almost 1900 invitation for the May 26 round alone has gone to 2613...Simply not possible...after the May 12 round it was 2628...so imagine 4528-2628 = 1900...
> 
> please comment


Buddy I think we are just trying to figure out ways to console ourselves....I just hope this is not true


----------



## Tashi_Norem

ambyg said:


> Buddy I think we are just trying to figure out ways to console ourselves....I just hope this is not true


Hehe...we could be wrong...or we may be right...my own analysis says it is not possible..anyways....lets hope for the best and console ourselves...

regards


----------



## abhisve

When I login to EOI. I am getting an error msg: The configuration for this token service doesn't specify a default application location. Please configure an app setting key called default application location with a suitable default URL.

kindly suggest what should I do. Create a new EOI??


----------



## ambyg

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hehe...we could be wrong...or we may be right...my own analysis says it is not possible..anyways....lets hope for the best and console ourselves...
> 
> regards


Cheers!!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## Tashi_Norem

ambyg said:


> Cheers!!! Good Luck!!!


Hehe...thanks....and you too


----------



## pappu123

Guys don't be panic. Everybody as of today will get the invitation by next 2 round of invitation. Just chilll !!!


----------



## shenlishidao

mamaspizza said:


> where did you get 09/12/14 (65 points)?
> 
> if your theory is true then there might be a chance to use the slots from 2611 to occupy 2613.
> 
> the skillselect complicates their readers (us!) by doing this  but i believe they need to adjust based on the trend of skill demand.


Sorry, my bad. It should be 11/12/2013 (65 points), not 2014..but my point was if the slots for 2611 is not from 2613, then how the queue in 2611 could be cleaned up..the queue means all the application from 11/12/2013 to 26/05/2014 with 65 points, and from late May in 2013 to 04/04/2014 with 60 points. Since I submitted my EOI a long time ago and is in 2611 (see my signature), I cannot explain how all the applicants can be invited in this round, given the ceiling for 2611 is just from 1310 (roughly) to 1340. As you guys pointed out the weird thing in 2613, I reckon that might explain the weird thing in 2611...


----------



## mamaspizza

shenlishidao said:


> Sorry, my bad. It should be 11/12/2013 (65 points), not 2014..but my point was if the slots for 2611 is not from 2613, then how the queue in 2611 could be cleaned up..the queue means all the application from 11/12/2013 to 26/05/2014 with 65 points, and from late May in 2013 to 04/04/2014 with 60 points. Since I submitted my EOI a long time ago and is in 2611 (see my signature), I cannot explain how all the applicants can be invited in this round, given the ceiling for 2611 is just from 1310 (roughly) to 1340. As you guys pointed out the weird thing in 2613, I reckon that might explain the weird thing in 2611...


You have a point, yes it maybe the reason but we really don't know what's on the mindof the immigration people. I read a similar pattern from the previous posts but I am too lazy to scroll to make reference (I also read a decreasing pattern which is so weird!)

Good for you, your wait has ended. 

In our case, :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rohitw

*EOI Submitted (Vic 190)*

I have submitted my EOI and Victoria SS together today. I have applied under 261313 (Software Engineer). Total score 60 points.

Is anyone here waiting for Vic SS results?

I am trying to understand how much chances I have to get SS.


----------



## sudheer51

rohitw said:


> I have submitted my EOI and Victoria SS together today. I have applied under 261313 (Software Engineer). Total score 60 points.
> 
> Is anyone here waiting for Vic SS results?
> 
> I am trying to understand how much chances I have to get SS.


Hi rohit, I am also planning for the same. But I have not yet started ACS as I have plans to complete ielts first (this month end)


----------



## joyshibu

rohitw said:


> I have submitted my EOI and Victoria SS together today. I have applied under 261313 (Software Engineer). Total score 60 points.
> 
> Is anyone here waiting for Vic SS results?
> 
> I am trying to understand how much chances I have to get SS.


Why donot u apply for 189 visa. why did u go for 190 ?. As per latest skill select report only 272 invitations are left for this FY .but still u could have a try..


----------



## Tashi_Norem

pappu123 said:


> Guys don't be panic. Everybody as of today will get the invitation by next 2 round of invitation. Just chilll !!!



hi pappu123..how do you know that?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

Tashi_Norem said:


> hi pappu123..how do you know that?



i have also seen this , people with 60 generally not get the invite at first go unless all backlog has been cleared or the person is lucky enough 

Another observation, number of invitations was increased only in may 2014, Rest all were for 1250 per round, so i guess the backlog has been cleared. 

lets hope if we get this time and lets wait for weekend.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Tashi_Norem

prgeek001 said:


> i have also seen this , people with 60 generally not get the invite at first go unless all backlog has been cleared or the person is lucky enough
> 
> Another observation, number of invitations was increased only in may 2014, Rest all were for 1250 per round, so i guess the backlog has been cleared.
> 
> lets hope if we get this time and lets wait for weekend.... :fingerscrossed:


Lets hope all the backlog are cleared and all get the invitation...keeping the fingers crossed..


----------



## pappu123

Tashi_Norem said:


> hi pappu123..how do you know that?


Hi, 

This is my observation and I am constantly analyzing this from last one year. It is my guess that all the people will get the invitation upto May 30 in first invitation round in June.


----------



## Tashi_Norem

pappu123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my observation and I am constantly analyzing this from last one year. It is my guess that all the people will get the invitation upto May 30 in first invitation round in June.


Hi pappi123...if your observation and analysis is correct...then we all have a glimmer of hope for invitation.

However, after the May 26 invitation round result was published on their website...the invitation for 2613 has drastically increased from 2628 (May 12 round) to 4528 in May 26 round.

Lets hope and pray for the best.


----------



## JeDiKnight

is it okay to reissue my passport after receiving an invitation as the passport number will then be different in EOI and Visa Application? I need to get my wife's name added on the passport.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

pappu123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my observation and I am constantly analyzing this from last one year. It is my guess that all the people will get the invitation upto May 30 in first invitation round in June.


I just can say "AMEN" , if all people till May 30 gets invite. Desperately waiting for invite this time.

Cheers


----------



## rohitw

joyshibu said:


> Why donot u apply for 189 visa. why did u go for 190 ?. As per latest skill select report only 272 invitations are left for this FY .but still u could have a try..


Because I didn't had 60 points. My 60 points are with Vic SS.


----------



## AshutoshTomar

*Confused while filling EOI*

I have got ielts score minimum 7 and also received my qualifications and work experience assessed by Australian Computer Society.

Though my actual date of joining to my first company as per offer letter is June 2005, as per ACS report employment is considered relevant after June 2007 only. 
In this scenario in EOI form should I provide actual date of joining as june 2005 or the relevant as per ACS, which is June 2007 ?

Another concern is related to including family member in EOI.
If I include my dependents in EOI, but after getting invitation, fail to apply visa for them for some reason, would I be allowed to apply visa for myself, or I will have to fill in separate EOI again to get invitation for myself alone ?

Also in above scenario would there be any problem in future if I fill EOI for my dependents under dependent visa category after getting PR for myself ?

Will appreciate if someone has been through similar situation and got the answer.


----------



## Mattooose

Hi,
I have applied for 189 Visa and have been allocated a CO. As my wife is carrying, I am not able to proceed with her medicals (because Xray is not allowed on pregnant women). I am told that I have an option of holding my application if I produce doctors' certificate. 
I am a little worried because if I wait till delivery (2015 Jan) , there could be new rules after July which could impact my chances : for eg: My job code 2613 could be removed from SOL, minimum points could be increased to 65 (i have only 60 points). Are these a possiblity ? please guide.

Thanks,
Mattooose


----------



## _shel

Change in SOL wont effect you because you have already applied. 

Changes only effect people yet to be invited.


----------



## Tashi_Norem

prgeek001 said:


> I just can say "AMEN" , if all people till May 30 gets invite. Desperately waiting for invite this time.
> 
> Cheers



Same here...keeping fingers crossed


----------



## Mattooose

_shel said:


> Change in SOL wont effect you because you have already applied.
> 
> Changes only effect people yet to be invited.


Shel,
Thanks for the reply..
Are you sure about this ? 

Thanks,
Nidin. M


----------



## _shel

Mattooose said:


> Shel,
> Thanks for the reply..
> Are you sure about this ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nidin. M


 100% positive.


----------



## Ankurchhabra

Hi friends.
Finally wait is over , got invite from SA today. 
One step closer to PR & on verge of filling VISA and then waiting for CO & grant.
Best of luck to all waiting for invite.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Ankurchhabra said:


> Hi friends.
> Finally wait is over , got invite from SA today.
> One step closer to PR & on verge of filling VISA and then waiting for CO & grant.
> Best of luck to all waiting for invite.


Good luck mate....All the best


----------



## rohitw

AshutoshTomar said:


> I have got ielts score minimum 7 and also received my qualifications and work experience assessed by Australian Computer Society.
> 
> Though my actual date of joining to my first company as per offer letter is June 2005, as per ACS report employment is considered relevant after June 2007 only.
> In this scenario in EOI form should I provide actual date of joining as june 2005 or the relevant as per ACS, which is June 2007 ?
> 
> Another concern is related to including family member in EOI.
> If I include my dependents in EOI, but after getting invitation, fail to apply visa for them for some reason, would I be allowed to apply visa for myself, or I will have to fill in separate EOI again to get invitation for myself alone ?
> 
> Also in above scenario would there be any problem in future if I fill EOI for my dependents under dependent visa category after getting PR for myself ?
> 
> Will appreciate if someone has been through similar situation and got the answer.



I had the same issue. While talking to couple of people, I realized that it should be how ACS mentioned because that's what considered for points. If you put June, 05 you may get extra points which you are not eligible for. I have put the exp reducing 2 years as ACS recommended.


----------



## sudheer51

Ankurchhabra said:


> Hi friends.
> Finally wait is over , got invite from SA today.
> One step closer to PR & on verge of filling VISA and then waiting for CO & grant.
> Best of luck to all waiting for invite.


All the best buddy.


----------



## Tashi_Norem

Reca said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 26th May invitation results posted on immigration websites.
> 
> Last invitation issued was (Visa date of effect ) on : 10/05/2014 7.40pm (60 Points ), But they have not updated for which code it was.
> 
> Did any one got invitation who submitted EOI after 08/may/2014 for 2613 code. ?
> 
> Thanks.



Hi all...June 9 invitation round is just few days away...can we all once again update the list of people have submitted the EOI with 60 point under 2613 code and waiting for the invitation...it will greatly help for our analysis.

Regards


----------



## kevinhuynh144

Hey guys. Im new here and I have a question. Assuming i got my invitation on 9/6/2014 or 23/06/2014 and I have 60 days to lodge the application. So will the change in new laws or if my occupation is removed from 1/7/2014 affect my case if i do not lodge the application before 1/7/2014?

Cheers

By the way my EOI 60 points 20/5/2014 CODE 2334.


----------



## cancerianlrules

kevinhuynh144 said:


> Hey guys. Im new here and I have a question. Assuming i got my invitation on 9/6/2014 or 23/06/2014 and I have 60 days to lodge the application. So will the change in new laws or if my occupation is removed from 1/7/2014 affect my case if i do not lodge the application before 1/7/2014?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> By the way my EOI 60 points 20/5/2014 CODE 2334.


Hi Kevin

Once you are invited, you are in the system and the changes on July 1 will not impact us. Im in a similar situation.

We will have 60 days to lodge the visa irrespective of the changes.


----------



## kevinhuynh144

Thanks cancerianlrules, by the way do you know the invitation are sent out exactly at midnight 9/6? or they will be sent out during the day?

Thanks


----------



## cancerianlrules

kevinhuynh144 said:


> Thanks cancerianlrules, by the way do you know the invitation are sent out exactly at midnight 9/6? or they will be sent out during the day?
> 
> Thanks


I think it's between midnight and 2am AEST


----------



## Tashi_Norem

cancerianlrules said:


> I think it's between midnight and 2am AEST


HI all...once again...please update the list of people submitted EOI with 60 points for 2613 and waiting invitation..it will really help us analyze the situation....as of today we have the following

badar64 65 28th May 2014

pbnaresh 60 12th May 2014

Kalyan1 60 13th May 2014

Renuka123 60 19th May 2014

prgeet001(26311) 60 22nd May 2014

Tashi_Norem 60 28th May 2014
mamapizza 65 24th May 2014
trying_aussie 60 19th May 2014
nancyk 60 27th May 2014 
jitubisht(263111) 70pts 30th May 2014
rohitw 60pts 3rd June 2014


----------



## mckc

*Skillselect Invitation!!!*

All

I have been following this thread for a few months now and thought I should share recent development.
Occupation: Production or Plant Engineer
IELTS: L 8, R 9, W7.5, S 9
Skills Assessment: 09.05.14
Visa 190: Vic applied 17 May 2014
Points: 60 incl SS
Skillselect Invitation: 05.06.14
Applied offshore

Suprised to recieve invitation from skills select before the next round. All the best to you all.


----------



## pbnaresh

I submitted EOI on 12 May, 2014. Hopefully should get it in next round. 

I have one situation here. I am from india, and I will be in UK for the next 6 months. So, If i get invitation in the next round, Can i apply for VISA from UK (not from india)? DO i need to submit the passport in original or its just that they send us the confirmation letter first and then send the passport for VIsa stamp on it? need some clarification here

My plan is to get the PCC and medicals done prior to Visa application (which is possible).


----------



## Tashi_Norem

mckc said:


> All
> 
> I have been following this thread for a few months now and thought I should share recent development.
> Occupation: Production or Plant Engineer
> IELTS: L 8, R 9, W7.5, S 9
> Skills Assessment: 09.05.14
> Visa 190: Vic applied 17 May 2014
> Points: 60 incl SS
> Skillselect Invitation: 05.06.14
> Applied offshore
> 
> Suprised to recieve invitation from skills select before the next round. All the best to you all.



wow..that is really strange...did anybody had invitation even before the next round...it is really strange..


----------



## Vasu G

Tashi_Norem said:


> wow..that is really strange...did anybody had invitation even before the next round...it is really strange..


It is not strange ,bcz he applied for SS. If states approve your application, skill select will automatically send invitations irrespective of regular invitation rounds.
..


----------



## Tashi_Norem

Vasu G said:


> It is not strange ,bcz he applied for SS. If states approve your application, skill select will automatically send invitations irrespective of regular invitation rounds.
> ..



Hi Vasu....thanks for the clarification.....i was just confused....


----------



## WC2015inOZ

pbnaresh said:


> I submitted EOI on 12 May, 2014. Hopefully should get it in next round.
> 
> I have one situation here. I am from india, and I will be in UK for the next 6 months. So, If i get invitation in the next round, Can i apply for VISA from UK (not from india)? DO i need to submit the passport in original or its just that they send us the confirmation letter first and then send the passport for VIsa stamp on it? need some clarification here
> 
> My plan is to get the PCC and medicals done prior to Visa application (which is possible).


Its a complete electronic process, you dont need to send your passport for stamping. Now a days grant is provided with a letter on email. So you can start the process sitting there as well, just keep one thing in mind, that you need to give PCC for india as well, which i think is possible for you.


----------



## WC2015inOZ

JeDiKnight said:


> is it okay to reissue my passport after receiving an invitation as the passport number will then be different in EOI and Visa Application? I need to get my wife's name added on the passport.


It is okay you can do that, you will be asked to fill one form (not able to recall the form number) by CO to update the passport details, but i am just wondering why you want to add her name. If you have proof of marriage with you (Marriage certificate) then its not required at all. Just show all the documents and it would be fine.


----------



## pbnaresh

WC2015inOZ said:


> It is okay you can do that, you will be asked to fill one form (not able to recall the form number) by CO to update the passport details, but i am just wondering why you want to add her name. If you have proof of marriage with you (Marriage certificate) then its not required at all. Just show all the documents and it would be fine.


Hey buddy,


----------



## sonica

I deposited the 189 visa fees and got the receipt instantly. ... After how long do they email the bridging bridging visa? ?


----------



## idad

Updating the list and sorted it... 

jitubisht(263111) 70pts 30th May 2014

mamapizza 65  24th May 2014

badar64 65 28th May 2014

pbnaresh 60 12th May 2014

Kalyan1 60 13th May 2014

Renuka123 60 19th May 2014

trying_aussie 60 19th May 2014

prgeet001(26311) 60 22nd May 2014

idad 60 23rd May 2014

Tashi_Norem 60 28th May 2014

nancyk 60 27th May 2014 

rohitw 60pts 3rd June 2014


----------



## AshutoshTomar

DID Skill Assessment reduce your total experience.. In that case which DOJ did you fill in EOI.. was it real DOJ or the relevant date from when Skill Assessment report considered your experience...?


----------



## JeDiKnight

WC2015inOZ said:


> It is okay you can do that, you will be asked to fill one form (not able to recall the form number) by CO to update the passport details, but i am just wondering why you want to add her name. If you have proof of marriage with you (Marriage certificate) then its not required at all. Just show all the documents and it would be fine.


hey, i need to update her name bcoz i need to get a passport for my new born which can only be made if either of the parents have the spouse name on their passport. else for the new born i will have to apply stating that we dont have passport. So now i have get my passport updated and then get a passport for my kid before lodging my visa application. also i heard in some cases PCC is delayed/not given if the spouse name is not there, so just want to make sure everything is okay before lodging..


----------



## Tashi_Norem

idad said:


> Updating the list and sorted it...
> 
> jitubisht(263111) 70pts 30th May 2014
> 
> mamapizza 65 24th May 2014
> 
> badar64 65 28th May 2014
> 
> pbnaresh 60 12th May 2014
> 
> Kalyan1 60 13th May 2014
> 
> Renuka123 60 19th May 2014
> 
> trying_aussie 60 19th May 2014
> 
> prgeet001(26311) 60 22nd May 2014
> 
> idad 60 23rd May 2014
> 
> Tashi_Norem 60 28th May 2014
> 
> nancyk 60 27th May 2014
> 
> rohitw 60pts 3rd June 2014


Add vip ...60pts 4th June 2014


----------



## WC2015inOZ

JeDiKnight said:


> hey, i need to update her name bcoz i need to get a passport for my new born which can only be made if either of the parents have the spouse name on their passport. else for the new born i will have to apply stating that we dont have passport. So now i have get my passport updated and then get a passport for my kid before lodging my visa application. also i heard in some cases PCC is delayed/not given if the spouse name is not there, so just want to make sure everything is okay before lodging..


:director: Sounds perfect


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

Hello members,

I got my IELTS result today and got a positive ACS confirmation 1 month ago.

I'm seeking some urgent help here in filing my EOI. There are few fields in the EOI application that I'm confused about, advise about the same would really help me.

1) In Education section, there is a question : *Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?**

I have already done my graduation, so why they are asking about secondary level? 
Also, when I click on Yes, i get an option to fill graduation also but not sure which option should I select in Qualification. As per ACS, I got following comment : 

*Your Bachelor of Computer Application from Sikkim Manipal University completed January
2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing*

2) Also, If I need to fill in above BCA graduation details, how should I set my FROM and TO date, as there are no specific dates in the documents, so how can I justify the same with supporting documents?



Guys, this small clarification and I'll be able to shoot my EOI


----------



## arivoli.ford

delhi_ankur said:


> Hello members,
> 
> I got my IELTS result today and got a positive ACS confirmation 1 month ago.
> 
> I'm seeking some urgent help here in filing my EOI. There are few fields in the EOI application that I'm confused about, advise about the same would really help me.
> 
> 1) In Education section, there is a question : *Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?**
> 
> I have already done my graduation, so why they are asking about secondary level?
> Also, when I click on Yes, i get an option to fill graduation also but not sure which option should I select in Qualification. As per ACS, I got following comment :
> 
> *Your Bachelor of Computer Application from Sikkim Manipal University completed January
> 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing*
> 
> 2) Also, If I need to fill in above BCA graduation details, how should I set my FROM and TO date, as there are no specific dates in the documents, so how can I justify the same with supporting documents?
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, this small clarification and I'll be able to shoot my EOI


Hi Ankur,

1) Its Bachelor Degree as stated in your assessment Letter

2) From date : what you remember, when did you join the course. It's Obvious and no need to prove for the dates.

To date : You'll find it on your provisional cert, or if you could remember your last day at graduation, might be your last exam day. 

Don't worry about these dates too much as that'll not be so emphasized. 


Go ahead and fill in your EOI. I was in the same situation 5 days ago...

Regards,
Ari


----------



## El Hoss

Hi,

Although it might be obvious, it is a bit confusing to me,

In completing the EOI, which choice does best match my Bachelor degree in civil Engineering:
- Bachelor degree (other)
Or
- Bachelor Degree Science, Business, Technology 

Thanks for the help


----------



## arivoli.ford

El Hoss said:


> Hi,
> 
> Although it might be obvious, it is a bit confusing to me,
> 
> In completing the EOI, which choice does best match my Bachelor degree in civil Engineering:
> - Bachelor degree (other)
> Or
> - Bachelor Degree Science, Business, Technology
> 
> Thanks for the help


Hi Bro,

Its obvious as you say, Any Engineering goes with Bachelors of science, Business, Technology. Go ahead without hesitation. 


Regards,
Ari


----------



## deepeshneo007

Hi Everyone,

I am desperately seeking guidance on a very odd sounding problem. I received my 189 Visa invitation on 12 May for Analyst Programmer Code.

My first job was for 3 years where i held 3 positions
1) Junior Research and Data Analyst (1st year)
2) Sr. Research and Data Analyst (2nd year)
3) Analytics Specialist (last year)

In my ACS assessment , I only mentioned my last designation Analytics Specialist and my entire 3 year of work ex has been credit to that. Moreover, the wording of that letter inadvertently indicate i held that same position for 3 years.

Now the problem I am facing is while submitting proof to the CO, it will be very clear from joining letter/salary slip/ tax form that i did not hold the same position the entire period.My reference letter which i was thinking of submitting to CO (same as that submitted to ACS) will indicate otherwise

What should i do know? 

The only help i can get from my company is to get the exact same reference letter with the wording "last held" position. Will that help?

Please help me guys ! ray:


----------



## Khuldun

I submitted my EOI with effect from 1-Jun-2014 under the occupation code Accountant (General) - 221111 with 60 points. Hope to get an invite max by July


----------



## superm

JeDiKnight said:


> Thanks for the responses. Few more clarifications needed as underlined below..
> [quote
> =superm;4142882]answers in bold..


Originally Posted by JeDiKnight

i got the invite on 26th May round and i also became a father few hours later. now i have some questions. will appreciate if someone could spare some time and answer these. thanks in advance

1. Do i need to add my baby as a dependent? we have not named him yet and neither does he have a passport. will he require all this before i lodge my visa application?
*Yes - you would need to do that! Although you may not be able to do all this in 60 day you have to apply visa.. so if you run outta time - you can lodge visa without kid and then tell CO about change of circumstances and that you need to add your kid.*
Thanks, will try to get everything done within the time frame. If not possible will proceed this way..

2. If i need to get a passport for my baby, how do i apply for address proof? neither me nor my wife has the current address on our passport and neither is the spouse name added in either of our passports. we have a marriage certificate though. read on the passport website that atleast one of the parents should have the spouse name added. In that case i will have to first re-issue my wife's passport with my name and then apply for the baby's passport.
*Seems like you would have to get someone's passport re-issued.*
If I get my passport reissued the passport number in the EOI and the visa application will be different. Will it be an issue or is it okay to do so?
I guess in passport re-issue, you would have same passport number, not sure though. Confirm this.
or What u can do is apply with old passports, and when you have applied then get on with your passport re-issue and child's passport and then ask CO to add your kid to application when he is assigned. Do not submit PCC and med until CO is assigned - so that you do not get direct grant without being able to contact CO first.

3. do i need to add my mother as a non-migrant dependent now if i am planning to get a parent visa for her later on? will my mother need a PCC as well if i add her as a non-migrant dependent or will the PCC be required only when i apply for a parent visa for her? so simple speaking can i exclude her from the non-migrant dependent list and apply for parent visa later? my mother is staying with me but she doesnt have any address proof here for PCC.
*As Shell suggested - if you mother is dependent on you then include her now..
If you declare her non-migrating dependent then you would still have to get her PCC and med - so either have her migrating dependent or mark as independent.*
If i add her as dependent then she needs to show functional english right? Then she will have to take ielts or i will have to pay AUD $4880 for her as 2nd installment fee. If she goes for ielts can i submit the scores later after lodging the application as I might not be able to schedule a test and get the results within the 60 day time frame.

Either a letter from univ/colg would do - saying she studied in english medium and course duration was min 2 years. 
Or you can have her take IELTS later on while visa is applied - its not necessary to have IELTS result before you apply for visa.

looking forward to expert advice..[/QUOTE]
ans in red


----------



## AshutoshTomar

"ACS deducted my initial two years of experience. Actual date of joining was june 2007, as per ACS relevant date is june 2007. While filling EOI in employment details which date I should fill as date of joining.. Actual or relevant...!!!"


----------



## smady41

AshutoshTomar said:


> "ACS deducted my initial two years of experience. Actual date of joining was june 2007, as per ACS relevant date is june 2007. While filling EOI in employment details which date I should fill as date of joining.. Actual or relevant...!!!"


Fill in relevant or the skilled employment period only. Or else you might claim more points in the eoi which may not be provable later and can lead to rejections.


----------



## rps

Hello Guys I would like to know about till what Dates department has so far approached for EOI Submission.
My brother who has submitted his EOI on 27 January 2014 for Marketing Specialist for ACT is still waiting to get Nomination.
Please suggest.


----------



## WC2015inOZ

deepeshneo007 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am desperately seeking guidance on a very odd sounding problem. I received my 189 Visa invitation on 12 May for Analyst Programmer Code.
> 
> My first job was for 3 years where i held 3 positions
> 1) Junior Research and Data Analyst (1st year)
> 2) Sr. Research and Data Analyst (2nd year)
> 3) Analytics Specialist (last year)
> 
> In my ACS assessment , I only mentioned my last designation Analytics Specialist and my entire 3 year of work ex has been credit to that. Moreover, the wording of that letter inadvertently indicate i held that same position for 3 years.
> 
> Now the problem I am facing is while submitting proof to the CO, it will be very clear from joining letter/salary slip/ tax form that i did not hold the same position the entire period.My reference letter which i was thinking of submitting to CO (same as that submitted to ACS) will indicate otherwise
> 
> What should i do know?
> 
> The only help i can get from my company is to get the exact same reference letter with the wording "last held" position. Will that help?
> 
> Please help me guys ! ray:


Dont worry about the designation.... just mention last designation everywhere. They also understand these things and things will be smooth dont worry. If by any chance CO ask, u can explain them. All the best!!!


----------



## rohit1_sharma

AshutoshTomar said:


> I have got ielts score minimum 7 and also received my qualifications and work experience assessed by Australian Computer Society.
> 
> Though my actual date of joining to my first company as per offer letter is June 2005, as per ACS report employment is considered relevant after June 2007 only.
> In this scenario in EOI form should I provide actual date of joining as june 2005 or the relevant as per ACS, which is June 2007 ?
> 
> Another concern is related to including family member in EOI.
> If I include my dependents in EOI, but after getting invitation, fail to apply visa for them for some reason, would I be allowed to apply visa for myself, or I will have to fill in separate EOI again to get invitation for myself alone ?
> 
> Also in above scenario would there be any problem in future if I fill EOI for my dependents under dependent visa category after getting PR for myself ?
> 
> Will appreciate if someone has been through similar situation and got the answer.


All you need to do is to break up the same Job Duration in 2 parts. Part 1 is the first 2 years which are deducted and you check the box as not relevant. Part 2 exact same details as part 1 but the later duration starting from skilled date given by ACS and to date when u left that company. Just check the relevant to job code box in the second part.

Rest all will be relevant for later years.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

AshutoshTomar said:


> "ACS deducted my initial two years of experience. Actual date of joining was june 2007, as per ACS relevant date is june 2007. While filling EOI in employment details which date I should fill as date of joining.. Actual or relevant...!!!"


Thanks for posting this question. I might have overlooked this thing while submiting my EOI. 

Would you like to correct your question? You said relevant date by acs is june 2007, do you want to say June 2009?


----------



## JeDiKnight

superm said:


> Originally Posted by JeDiKnight
> 
> i got the invite on 26th May round and i also became a father few hours later. now i have some questions. will appreciate if someone could spare some time and answer these. thanks in advance
> 
> 1. Do i need to add my baby as a dependent? we have not named him yet and neither does he have a passport. will he require all this before i lodge my visa application?
> *Yes - you would need to do that! Although you may not be able to do all this in 60 day you have to apply visa.. so if you run outta time - you can lodge visa without kid and then tell CO about change of circumstances and that you need to add your kid.*
> Thanks, will try to get everything done within the time frame. If not possible will proceed this way..
> 
> 2. If i need to get a passport for my baby, how do i apply for address proof? neither me nor my wife has the current address on our passport and neither is the spouse name added in either of our passports. we have a marriage certificate though. read on the passport website that atleast one of the parents should have the spouse name added. In that case i will have to first re-issue my wife's passport with my name and then apply for the baby's passport.
> *Seems like you would have to get someone's passport re-issued.*
> If I get my passport reissued the passport number in the EOI and the visa application will be different. Will it be an issue or is it okay to do so?
> I guess in passport re-issue, you would have same passport number, not sure though. Confirm this.
> or What u can do is apply with old passports, and when you have applied then get on with your passport re-issue and child's passport and then ask CO to add your kid to application when he is assigned. Do not submit PCC and med until CO is assigned - so that you do not get direct grant without being able to contact CO first.
> 
> 3. do i need to add my mother as a non-migrant dependent now if i am planning to get a parent visa for her later on? will my mother need a PCC as well if i add her as a non-migrant dependent or will the PCC be required only when i apply for a parent visa for her? so simple speaking can i exclude her from the non-migrant dependent list and apply for parent visa later? my mother is staying with me but she doesnt have any address proof here for PCC.
> *As Shell suggested - if you mother is dependent on you then include her now..
> If you declare her non-migrating dependent then you would still have to get her PCC and med - so either have her migrating dependent or mark as independent.*
> If i add her as dependent then she needs to show functional english right? Then she will have to take ielts or i will have to pay AUD $4880 for her as 2nd installment fee. If she goes for ielts can i submit the scores later after lodging the application as I might not be able to schedule a test and get the results within the 60 day time frame.
> 
> Either a letter from univ/colg would do - saying she studied in english medium and course duration was min 2 years.
> Or you can have her take IELTS later on while visa is applied - its not necessary to have IELTS result before you apply for visa.
> 
> looking forward to expert advice..


ans in red[/QUOTE]

thanks...passport re-issue will change my passport number. i have applied for it today on tatkal. Will think about mom's case...lets see...


----------



## deepeshneo007

WC2015inOZ said:


> Dont worry about the designation.... just mention last designation everywhere. They also understand these things and things will be smooth dont worry. If by any chance CO ask, u can explain them. All the best!!!


Thanks for the reply, I was really worried and i am very grateful to you.

*Let me paste the wording of my reference letter which i plan to upload for CO*

*This is to certify that Mr. Deepesh Sharma worked with company XXX from June 14, 2010 to April 24, 2013 as a full time employee. 

He held the position of Analytics Specialist and performed the following roles and responsibilities :

** list of duties ***

Now I held 3 positions in this period. (junior senior and specialist) but only mentioned last held position in the letter to ACS. I just want to confirm it wont be an issue with CO as my Tax document and offer letter will have "Junior research and Data analyst" mentioned..

Other... please let me know your thoughts as well..


----------



## maq_qatar

deepeshneo007 said:


> Thanks for the reply, I was really worried and i am very grateful to you.
> 
> Let me paste the wording of my reference letter which i plan to upload for CO
> 
> This is to certify that Mr. Deepesh Sharma worked with company XXX from June 14, 2010 to April 24, 2013 as a full time employee.
> 
> He held the position of Analytics Specialist and performed the following roles and responsibilities :
> 
> ** list of duties **
> 
> Now I held 3 positions in this period. (junior senior and specialist) but only mentioned last held position in the letter to ACS. I just want to confirm it wont be an issue with CO as my Tax document and offer letter will have "Junior research and Data analyst" mentioned..
> 
> Other... please let me know your thoughts as well..


This will not create any problem mate, don't worry. Everyone have different job position/title throw out his exp.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## WC2015inOZ

deepeshneo007 said:


> Thanks for the reply, I was really worried and i am very grateful to you.
> 
> *Let me paste the wording of my reference letter which i plan to upload for CO*
> 
> *This is to certify that Mr. Deepesh Sharma worked with company XXX from June 14, 2010 to April 24, 2013 as a full time employee.
> 
> He held the position of Analytics Specialist and performed the following roles and responsibilities :
> 
> ** list of duties ***
> 
> Now I held 3 positions in this period. (junior senior and specialist) but only mentioned last held position in the letter to ACS. I just want to confirm it wont be an issue with CO as my Tax document and offer letter will have "Junior research and Data analyst" mentioned..
> 
> Other... please let me know your thoughts as well..


Chill... My case was more worse I would say... my Assessment was having different designation and my current designation was different. The reference letter which I uploaded was having the latest designation. CO never asked a single question about it. 
So relax n all the best.


----------



## wingyi0430

Tashi_Norem said:


> Add vip ...60pts 4th June 2014


jitubisht(263111) 70pts 30th May 2014

mamapizza 65 24th May 2014

badar64 65 28th May 2014

pbnaresh 60 12th May 2014

Kalyan1 60 13th May 2014

Renuka123 60 19th May 2014

trying_aussie 60 19th May 2014

prgeet001(26311) 60 22nd May 2014

idad 60 23rd May 2014

Tashi_Norem 60 28th May 2014

nancyk 60 27th May 2014 

rohitw 60pts 3rd June 2014

vip ...60pts 4th June 2014

wing0430 65pts 4th June 2014


----------



## pbnaresh

*documents to submit for 189 visa*

Hi all,

I would like to know what are the documents we need to submit/upload for 189 visa. 

do we need to upload any extra documents other than the documents we submitted for ACS. Please list/name those

THanks


----------



## eva-aus1

Guys ,

Incase of SOL get released and still I have the EOI invited , not applied Visa..Does it affect my visa application ??In case if my occ is removed or so??

Thanks ,
Eva


----------



## deepeshneo007

WC2015inOZ said:


> Chill... My case was more worse I would say... my Assessment was having different designation and my current designation was different. The reference letter which I uploaded was having the latest designation. CO never asked a single question about it.
> So relax n all the best.





maq_qatar said:


> This will not create any problem mate, don't worry. Everyone have different job position/title throw out his exp.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum




Thank you for your answer. I am quite relieved. I have one more question which i am faced with while preparing docs for 189 VISA.

*How is reference letter needed for 189VISA different from one needed for ACS?* My ACS reference letter is on company's letter head , has all contact details,does mentions my to and from date and type of employment ( full time). What it does not mention is salary and hours worked. I can provide many other proof for salary (tax docs, payslip) 

I just want to know should i bother my earlier manager again for new letter or letter used for ACS will work?


----------



## eva-aus1

List I use :


Basically you need to load each doc that support all the points you claimed.
. Here's a list you can refer.
.1) Passport photograph (scanned) Assuming for all applicants
2) IELTS For all applicants if not providing educational documents - certi from collg for spouse.
3) ACS assessment Only Principal Applicant
4) Work experience documents Principal Applicant, spousal if claiming 5 points -
- Pay slips for All company
- Income tax docs for couple of years (Form 16 + Internal assessment docs form my company) - Bank Statements where salary is credited for entire duration
- Reference letters from my company (Assuming from HR or Manager including Profile and Roles and responsibilities)
5) Education related documents Principal Applicant only if IELTS of dependents provided
- Degree Certificate
- Transcript of marksheets
- Marksheets
6) Secondary school certificate (proof of age) All applicants
7) Birth certificate All applicants
8) PCC All applicants
9) Medicals (uploaded by e-health) all applicants
10) Passport scanned all applicants
11) Marriage Certificate

Tks,
Eva



pbnaresh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to know what are the documents we need to submit/upload for 189 visa.
> 
> do we need to upload any extra documents other than the documents we submitted for ACS. Please list/name those
> 
> THanks


----------



## eva-aus1

I just read something in FB , from Dpt of imgrnt page..

Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection:
Hi xxxx , thanks for your enquiry. The Skilled Occupation List is published on the department’s website and comes into effect in July each year. To check for updates visit I hope this has been of assistance.

So even if the list got out by june 9th .. effective will be july??

Tks,
Eva



eva-aus1 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Incase of SOL get released and still I have the EOI invited , not applied Visa..Does it affect my visa application ??In case if my occ is removed or so??
> 
> Thanks ,
> Eva


----------



## _shel

eva-aus1 said:


> I just read something in FB , from Dpt of imgrnt page..
> 
> Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection:
> Hi xxxx , thanks for your enquiry. The Skilled Occupation List is published on the department’s website and comes into effect in July each year. To check for updates visit I hope this has been of assistance.
> 
> So even if the list got out by june 9th .. effective will be july??
> 
> Tks,
> Eva


 Indeed, they state the date it comes into effect. Even if published April or May it will come into effect July, hence the mad rush if/when they announce changes.


----------



## hgan_16

Hi,

I have received the below Assessment from ACS. Can anyone tell me when should I submit the EOI, 1st July or 1st Aug, 2014?

The following employment after July 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled 

level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. 



Dates: 07/09 - 05/10 (0yrs 10mths) 

Position: Software Trainee / Junior Software Engineer 

Employer: XYZ 

Country: INDIA 

Dates: 05/10 - 01/13 (2yrs 8mths) 

Position: Software Engineer 

Employer: XYZ 

Country: INDIA 

Dates: 01/13 - 03/14 (1yrs 2mths) 

Position: Technology Consultant 

Employer: XYZ 

Country: INDIA

I'm confused between 1st Aug and 1st July? when should be the EOI submission date?

Also, what all information do I need to fill in the EOI?

Thanks,
Harsh


----------



## cebuano

Updated the list with mine -

cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014

jitubisht(263111) 70pts 30th May 2014

mamapizza 65 24th May 2014

badar64 65 28th May 2014

pbnaresh 60 12th May 2014

Kalyan1 60 13th May 2014

Renuka123 60 19th May 2014

trying_aussie 60 19th May 2014

prgeet001(26311) 60 22nd May 2014

idad 60 23rd May 2014

Tashi_Norem 60 28th May 2014

nancyk 60 27th May 2014 

rohitw 60pts 3rd June 2014

vip ...60pts 4th June 2014

wing0430 65pts 4th June 2014


----------



## mamaspizza

eva-aus1 said:


> List I use :
> 
> 
> Basically you need to load each doc that support all the points you claimed.
> . Here's a list you can refer.
> .1) Passport photograph (scanned) Assuming for all applicants
> 2) IELTS For all applicants if not providing educational documents - certi from collg for spouse.
> 3) ACS assessment Only Principal Applicant
> 4) Work experience documents Principal Applicant, spousal if claiming 5 points -
> - Pay slips for All company
> - Income tax docs for couple of years (Form 16 + Internal assessment docs form my company) - Bank Statements where salary is credited for entire duration
> - Reference letters from my company (Assuming from HR or Manager including Profile and Roles and responsibilities)
> 5) Education related documents Principal Applicant only if IELTS of dependents provided
> - Degree Certificate
> - Transcript of marksheets
> - Marksheets
> 6) Secondary school certificate (proof of age) All applicants
> 7) Birth certificate All applicants
> 8) PCC All applicants
> 9) Medicals (uploaded by e-health) all applicants
> 10) Passport scanned all applicants
> 11) Marriage Certificate
> 
> Tks,
> Eva



Hi, I would like to ask if payslips and income tax are necessary for work experience docs in visa application. I can present my payslips and income tax from my current company but I may have difficulties in producing these from previous work. I only have reference letters when I submitted to ACS skill assessment and it worked just fine.


----------



## ganeshskt

*Pcc ?*

Hi guyz,
I have lodged the visa application for 189 visa this week with all documents submitted upfront. Does any one have idea about PCC submission requirement in my case- I completed my Bachelor degree from India and stayed almost 3 n half years over there (04-07) for completion & then Masters in Australia but my nationality is different. In this case, do I need to submit India PCC also ? Just wanted to make sure not to delay the processing time if CO asks later on. >> 
Any information regarding this will be highly appreciated.

cheers


----------



## _shel

ganeshskt said:


> Hi guyz,
> I have lodged the visa application for 189 visa this week with all documents submitted upfront. Does any one have idea about PCC submission requirement in my case- I completed my Bachelor degree from India and stayed almost 3 n half years over there (04-07) for completion & then Masters in Australia but my nationality is different. In this case, do I need to submit India PCC also ? Just wanted to make sure not to delay the processing time if CO asks later on. >>
> Any information regarding this will be highly appreciated.
> 
> cheers


 PCC is required for all countries you have lived for 12 months or more in the last 10 years.


----------



## jre05

_shel said:


> PCC is required for all countries you have lived for 12 months or more in the last 10 years.


Shel, when is our forum day celebrated :yo: We celebrate your birthday as forum day? if already forum day doesn't exist :yo:


----------



## WC2015inOZ

deepeshneo007 said:


> Thank you for your answer. I am quite relieved. I have one more question which i am faced with while preparing docs for 189 VISA.
> 
> *How is reference letter needed for 189VISA different from one needed for ACS?* My ACS reference letter is on company's letter head , has all contact details,does mentions my to and from date and type of employment ( full time). What it does not mention is salary and hours worked. I can provide many other proof for salary (tax docs, payslip)
> 
> I just want to know should i bother my earlier manager again for new letter or letter used for ACS will work?


I see you have received reply from other forum 189 & 190 visa applicants - Page 5862. Let me know if you still need any reply. :bolt:


----------



## _shel

jre05 said:


> Shel, when is our forum day celebrated :yo: We celebrate your birthday as forum day? if already forum day doesn't exist :yo:


 Yes we need a party :cheer2: arty: but my Birthday is in March


----------



## Santhosh.15

_shel said:


> Yes we need a party :cheer2: arty: but my Birthday is in March


Oh great...Only 9 mths away !!! 

Well, for all your contributions, i feel that many months is little less time for us to prepare for a return gift although you dont expect!!

Cheers


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Everyone who has submitted EOI, Wish you all the best for this Invitation Round.


----------



## ccham

HI seniors,

i did ACS again since i had ACS old format which lead me through lots of confusions so if i update acs reference number to my new one, will the date of effect be changed of my EOI? please give your advises.


----------



## Tashi_Norem

cebuano said:


> Updated the list with mine -
> 
> cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014
> 
> jitubisht(263111) 70pts 30th May 2014
> 
> mamapizza 65 24th May 2014
> 
> badar64 65 28th May 2014
> 
> pbnaresh 60 12th May 2014
> 
> Kalyan1 60 13th May 2014
> 
> Renuka123 60 19th May 2014
> 
> trying_aussie 60 19th May 2014
> 
> prgeet001(26311) 60 22nd May 2014
> 
> idad 60 23rd May 2014
> 
> Tashi_Norem 60 28th May 2014
> 
> nancyk 60 27th May 2014
> 
> rohitw 60pts 3rd June 2014
> 
> vip ...60pts 4th June 2014
> 
> wing0430 65pts 4th June 2014



Hi all...Anymore update or addition in the above list....if so, please do update the list.....tomorrow is 9th June..keeping my fingers crossed for the invitation....please share your views and thoughts


----------



## jre05

_shel said:


> Yes we need a party :cheer2: arty: but my Birthday is in March


Party for you Shel arty: 

izza:izza:izza:opcorn::xmasunwrap: :candy::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle: :tree::welcome:

As Santhosh rightly said, it would take time for us to prepare good great gift  



Santhosh.15 said:


> Oh great...Only 9 mths away !!!
> 
> Well, for all your contributions, i feel that many months is little less time for us to prepare for a return gift although you dont expect!!
> 
> Cheers



Well said !!!!!


----------



## bavakash

*Visa granted*

Hey Guys,

On 6th of june, i got a great email with the grant notification. i really thank this forum which provided a great help.

And good luck to all those who are waiting for their invitations and visa.

Thanks once again.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

bavakash said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> On 6th of june, i got a great email with the grant notification. i really thank this forum which provided a great help.
> 
> And good luck to all those who are waiting for their invitations and visa.
> 
> Thanks once again.


Congrats bro, that was really fast. When you planning to fly now?:rockon:


----------



## bavakash

Thanks dear, planning to fly around oct-nov 14. Preparations and job hunt started.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

bavakash said:


> Thanks dear, planning to fly around oct-nov 14. Preparations and job hunt started.


Great !!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

BEST OF LUCK for those waiting for invitation tonight.. keepig spirits high and fingers crossed !!


----------



## kevinhuynh144

So the invitations are sent out exactly at 00:00 AEST right? Just want to have an idea how long should i wait for? Good lucks to all


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

kevinhuynh144 said:


> So the invitations are sent out exactly at 00:00 AEST right? Just want to have an idea how long should i wait for? Good lucks to all


Yes , invitations starts from 0000 hrs AEST... Also wait depends upon your points and the more points u have , more chances for you to get invitation early. BTW can i ask which category u applied and how many points you have??

Best of luck, if u waiting for invite in today's invitation rounds.


----------



## kevinhuynh144

prgeek001 said:


> Yes , invitations starts from 0000 hrs AEST... Also wait depends upon your points and the more points u have , more chances for you to get invitation early. BTW can i ask which category u applied and how many points you have??
> 
> Best of luck, if u waiting for invite in today's invitation rounds.


Thanks mate. Eoi submiited 20.5. Electronic engineer. 60 point. So all the invitations in thus round will probably sent out within 1 hour right?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

kevinhuynh144 said:


> Thanks mate. Eoi submiited 20.5. Electronic engineer. 60 point. So all the invitations in thus round will probably sent out within 1 hour right?



Yes , i can see plenty of invitations left for this category as of now. Yes , if u are selected invitation comes within 1 hr. I am also waiting today


----------



## jr16

Here come the notifications. Good luck you guys!


----------



## Diablo170

Got the invite just now with 65 points.


----------



## kevinhuynh144

Hi guys I got the invitation. EOI 60 point 20/5. Electronic engineer. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Diablo170 said:


> Got the invite just now with 65 points.


Congrats mate...good luck


----------



## kalyan1

Hi guys, I have got the invitation. Yahoooo.

KLyan; Code: 2613; points: 60: EOI: 13May2014


----------



## cancerianlrules

kevinhuynh144 said:


> Hi guys I got the invitation. EOI 60 point 20/5. Electronic engineer. Thanks for your help.


Congrats Kevin


----------



## badar64

Hi guys, got my invite today for EOI (65 points, Software Engineer) submitted on 28th May 2014


----------



## maq_qatar

Congratulation to everyone who got the invitation and good luck for further process.


----------



## Tashi_Norem

maq_qatar said:


> Congratulation to everyone who got the invitation and good luck for further process.



hi all...did anybody in 2613 with 60 points got invitation....please update us

jitubisht(263111) 70pts 30th May 2014

mamapizza 65 24th May 2014

badar64 65 28th May 2014

wing0430 65pts 4th June 2014

pbnaresh 60 12th May 2014

Kalyan1 60 13th May 2014

Renuka123 60 19th May 2014

trying_aussie 60 19th May 2014

prgeet001(26311) 60 22nd May 2014

idad 60 23rd May 2014

nancyk 60 27th May 2014

Tashi_Norem 60 28th May 2014

rohitw 60pts 3rd June 2014

vip 60ptd 4th June 2014

cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014


----------



## Tashi_Norem

prgeek001 said:


> Yes , invitations starts from 0000 hrs AEST... Also wait depends upon your points and the more points u have , more chances for you to get invitation early. BTW can i ask which category u applied and how many points you have??
> 
> Best of luck, if u waiting for invite in today's invitation rounds.


Hi prgeek001...have u got the invitation?


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi prgeek001...have u got the invitation?


Hi i have filed my EOI on 7 june, 263111, 60 points...

Guys, when can i expect an invite? Senior members who are aware of the trend... Please advise...


----------



## AshutoshTomar

smady41 said:


> Fill in relevant or the skilled employment period only. Or else you might claim more points in the eoi which may not be provable later and can lead to rejections.


"Thanks Buddy..you are right...."


----------



## jitubisht

i got the invite! Yay, updated the list below 

jitubisht(263111) 70pts 30th May 2014 - _*Invite received, 8th June'14*_

mamapizza 65 24th May 2014

badar64 65 28th May 2014

wing0430 65pts 4th June 2014

pbnaresh 60 12th May 2014

Kalyan1 60 13th May 2014

Renuka123 60 19th May 2014

trying_aussie 60 19th May 2014

prgeet001(26311) 60 22nd May 2014

idad 60 23rd May 2014

nancyk 60 27th May 2014

Tashi_Norem 60 28th May 2014

rohitw 60pts 3rd June 2014

vip 60ptd 4th June 2014

cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014


----------



## Khuldun

Everyone keeps missing my name, so updated the list with my name 

jitubisht(263111) 70pts 30th May 2014 - Invite received, 8th June'14

mamapizza 65 24th May 2014

badar64 65 28th May 2014

wing0430 65pts 4th June 2014

pbnaresh 60 12th May 2014

Kalyan1 60 13th May 2014

Renuka123 60 19th May 2014

trying_aussie 60 19th May 2014

prgeet001(26311) 60 22nd May 2014

idad 60 23rd May 2014

nancyk 60 27th May 2014

Tashi_Norem 60 28th May 2014

rohitw 60pts 3rd June 2014

vip 60ptd 4th June 2014

cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014 

*Khuldun (221111 60pts) Date of Effect 1st June 2014*


----------



## yarsatya

First of all Congratulations jitubisht. I am also awaiting invitation :fingerscrossed:

jitubisht(263111) 70pts 30th May 2014 - Invite received, 8th June'14

mamapizza 65 24th May 2014

badar64 65 28th May 2014

wing0430 65pts 4th June 2014

pbnaresh 60 12th May 2014

Kalyan1 60 13th May 2014

Renuka123 60 19th May 2014

trying_aussie 60 19th May 2014

prgeet001(26311) 60 22nd May 2014

idad 60 23rd May 2014

nancyk 60 27th May 2014

Tashi_Norem 60 28th May 2014

rohitw 60pts 3rd June 2014

vip 60ptd 4th June 2014

cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014 

Khuldun (221111 60pts) Date of Effect 1st June 2014

yarsatya (261313) 60pts 4th June 2014


----------



## pbnaresh

jitubisht(263111) 70pts 30th May 2014 - Invite received, 8th June'14

mamapizza 65 24th May 2014

badar64 65 28th May 2014

wing0430 65pts 4th June 2014

pbnaresh 60 12th May 2014 (Invite Received)

Kalyan1 60 13th May 2014

Renuka123 60 19th May 2014

trying_aussie 60 19th May 2014

prgeet001(26311) 60 22nd May 2014

idad 60 23rd May 2014

nancyk 60 27th May 2014

Tashi_Norem 60 28th May 2014

rohitw 60pts 3rd June 2014

vip 60ptd 4th June 2014

cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014 

Khuldun (221111 60pts) Date of Effect 1st June 2014

yarsatya (261313) 60pts 4th June 2014


----------



## ccham

hi guys,

i'm reposting my problem. i have done ACS assessment again since i had old format which had lots of confusion. so if i update my EOI with new acs reference number, will it be change date of effect? any hint highly appreciated?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

ccham said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i'm reposting my problem. i have done ACS assessment again since i had old format which had lots of confusion. so if i update my EOI with new acs reference number, will it be change date of effect? any hint highly appreciated?


I don't think it will change anything in your EOI if you update the details. Change of circumstances is advised to be updated in EOI if you haven't got the invite.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Congrats jitubisht.



jitubisht said:


> i got the invite! Yay, updated the list below
> 
> jitubisht(263111) 70pts 30th May 2014 - _*Invite received, 8th June'14*_
> 
> mamapizza 65 24th May 2014
> 
> badar64 65 28th May 2014
> 
> wing0430 65pts 4th June 2014
> 
> pbnaresh 60 12th May 2014
> 
> Kalyan1 60 13th May 2014
> 
> Renuka123 60 19th May 2014
> 
> trying_aussie 60 19th May 2014
> 
> prgeet001(26311) 60 22nd May 2014
> 
> idad 60 23rd May 2014
> 
> nancyk 60 27th May 2014
> 
> Tashi_Norem 60 28th May 2014
> 
> rohitw 60pts 3rd June 2014
> 
> vip 60ptd 4th June 2014
> 
> cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014


----------



## idad

I didn't get an invite this time....

Updating the list and keeping my fingers crossed for next invitation period. Please keep updating!

mamapizza 65 24th May 2014 (Invite Received???)

wing0430 65pts 4th June 2014 (Invite Received???)

cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014 

Renuka123 60 19th May 2014

trying_aussie 60 19th May 2014

prgeet001(26311) 60 22nd May 2014

idad (261313) 60 23rd May 2014

nancyk 60 27th May 2014

Tashi_Norem 60 28th May 2014

Khuldun (221111 60pts) Date of Effect 1st June 2014

rohitw 60pts 3rd June 2014

vip 60ptd 4th June 2014

yarsatya (261313) 60pts 4th June 2014

delhi_ankur (263111) 60 points 7 june


----------



## Tashi_Norem

idad said:


> I didn't get an invite this time....
> 
> Updating the list and keeping my fingers crossed for next invitation period. Please keep updating!
> 
> mamapizza 65 24th May 2014 (Invite Received???)
> 
> wing0430 65pts 4th June 2014 (Invite Received???)
> 
> cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014
> 
> Renuka123 60 19th May 2014
> 
> trying_aussie 60 19th May 2014
> 
> prgeet001(26311) 60 22nd May 2014
> 
> idad (261313) 60 23rd May 2014
> 
> nancyk 60 27th May 2014
> 
> Tashi_Norem 60 28th May 2014
> 
> Khuldun (221111 60pts) Date of Effect 1st June 2014
> 
> rohitw 60pts 3rd June 2014
> 
> vip 60ptd 4th June 2014
> 
> yarsatya (261313) 60pts 4th June 2014
> 
> delhi_ankur (263111) 60 points 7 june



i didn't get the invite too...


----------



## dimpy01

what about 2613 's 60 pointers? Guys please update


----------



## Tashi_Norem

dimpy01 said:


> what about 2613 's 60 pointers? Guys please update



I guess 2613 60 pointers didn't get the invitation....the date of effect was 13th May, 2014....but i am not sure....would appreciate if guys could update

Regards


----------



## idad

Added occupation because I have nothing more important to do...  


mamaspizza (261313) 65 24th May 2014 (Invite received?)

wing0430 65pts 4th June 2014 (Invite received???)

cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014 

Renuka123 (261313) 60 19th May 2014

trying_aussie (261313) 60 19th May 2014

prgeek001 (263111) 60 22nd May 2014

idad (261313) 60 23rd May 2014

nancyk (261313) 60 27th May 2014

Tashi_Norem (261313) 60 28th May 2014

Khuldun (221111) 60pts 1st June 2014

rohitw (261313) 60pts 3rd June 2014 (Vic SS)

vip (261313) 60ptd 4th June 2014

yarsatya (261313) 60pts 4th June 2014

delhi_ankur (263111) 60 points 7 june


----------



## yarsatya

Just a question... can you all login to SkillSelect (EOI)? I am not able to do so and it is giving me some weird error... :confused2:


----------



## idad

yarsatya said:


> Just a question... can you all login to SkillSelect (EOI)? I am not able to do so and it is giving me some weird error... :confused2:


I have no problems with login...


----------



## Tashi_Norem

yarsatya said:


> Just a question... can you all login to SkillSelect (EOI)? I am not able to do so and it is giving me some weird error... :confused2:



No problem with EOI login...only problem is no invite...


----------



## idad

dimpy01 said:


> what about 2613 's 60 pointers? Guys please update


Have you submitted your EOI? What is it in that case?


----------



## renuka123

I didn't get the invite either.


----------



## idad

renuka123 said:


> I didn't get the invite either.


I guess then we know that no one after 19th of May got an invite, at least for 261313. Hope the ceiling wasn't reached and that we have better luck next invitation period. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mamaspizza

idad said:


> I didn't get an invite this time....
> 
> Updating the list and keeping my fingers crossed for next invitation period. Please keep updating!
> 
> mamapizza 65 24th May 2014 (Invite Received???)
> 
> wing0430 65pts 4th June 2014 (Invite Received???)
> 
> cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014
> 
> Renuka123 60 19th May 2014
> 
> trying_aussie 60 19th May 2014
> 
> prgeet001(26311) 60 22nd May 2014
> 
> idad (261313) 60 23rd May 2014
> 
> nancyk 60 27th May 2014
> 
> Tashi_Norem 60 28th May 2014
> 
> Khuldun (221111 60pts) Date of Effect 1st June 2014
> 
> rohitw 60pts 3rd June 2014
> 
> vip 60ptd 4th June 2014
> 
> yarsatya (261313) 60pts 4th June 2014
> 
> delhi_ankur (263111) 60 points 7 june


No invitation from my agent 

__________________________________________________ _
261313 - Software Engineer | Subclass 189 | IELTS : Oct 12, 2013, 6.5: R=6, L=7,S=6.5,W=6.5, Overall 6.5 | ACS: Submitted=Feb. 12, Review=May 5, Final Result=May 15, 2014 | EOI: May 24, 2014 - 65 pts | Invitation: Crossing Fingers


----------



## Tashi_Norem

idad said:


> I guess then we know that no one after 19th of May got an invite, at least for 261313. Hope the ceiling wasn't reached and that we have better luck next invitation period. :fingerscrossed:


hope the ceiling hasn't reached...but we never know.....i fear that ceiling must have reached...lets hope for the next and final round for the program year 2013-2014.


----------



## idad

mamaspizza said:


> No invitation from my agent
> 
> __________________________________________________ _
> 261313 - Software Engineer | Subclass 189 | IELTS : Oct 12, 2013, 6.5: R=6, L=7,S=6.5,W=6.5, Overall 6.5 | ACS: Submitted=Feb. 12, Review=May 5, Final Result=May 15, 2014 | EOI: May 24, 2014 - 65 pts | Invitation: Crossing Fingers


You should have gotten an invite if you have 65 points. People with 60 points got invite within 261313...


----------



## jre05

idad said:


> You should have gotten an invite if you have 65 points. People with 60 points got invite within 261313...


hello dad howdy


----------



## kalyan1

mamaspizza said:


> No invitation from my agent
> 
> __________________________________________________ _
> 261313 - Software Engineer | Subclass 189 | IELTS : Oct 12, 2013, 6.5: R=6, L=7,S=6.5,W=6.5, Overall 6.5 | ACS: Submitted=Feb. 12, Review=May 5, Final Result=May 15, 2014 | EOI: May 24, 2014 - 65 pts | Invitation: Crossing Fingers


Hi guys, I have got the invite last night.

Code: 2613; points: 60; eoi date: 13 May 2014.

thanks,
Kalyan


----------



## mamaspizza

idad said:


> You should have gotten an invite if you have 65 points. People with 60 points got invite within 261313...


Yeah :confused2: but still hoping for invitation in the next round maybe


----------



## idad

mamaspizza said:


> Yeah :confused2: but still hoping for invitation in the next round maybe


But it is a queue system, if you have 65 points you are before Kalyan1 who got an invite this time. You should really have it, can't you login to SkillSelect yourself? What visa are you applying for, 189?


----------



## Tashi_Norem

kalyan1 said:


> Hi guys, I have got the invite last night.
> 
> Code: 2613; points: 60; eoi date: 13 May 2014.
> 
> thanks,
> Kalyan


hi Kalyan...congrats and all the best for future processes...i am keeping my fingers crossed for the next round


----------



## pappu123

mamaspizza said:


> Yeah :confused2: but still hoping for invitation in the next round maybe


Hi, 

This is impossible. You must have got an invitation. Ask your agent to check properly.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

pbnaresh said:


> jitubisht(263111) 70pts 30th May 2014 - Invite received, 8th June'14
> 
> mamapizza 65 24th May 2014
> 
> badar64 65 28th May 2014
> 
> wing0430 65pts 4th June 2014
> 
> pbnaresh 60 12th May 2014 (Invite Received)
> 
> Kalyan1 60 13th May 2014
> 
> Renuka123 60 19th May 2014
> 
> trying_aussie 60 19th May 2014
> 
> prgeet001(26311) 60 22nd May 2014
> 
> idad 60 23rd May 2014
> 
> nancyk 60 27th May 2014
> 
> Tashi_Norem 60 28th May 2014
> 
> rohitw 60pts 3rd June 2014
> 
> vip 60ptd 4th June 2014
> 
> cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014
> 
> Khuldun (221111 60pts) Date of Effect 1st June 2014
> 
> yarsatya (261313) 60pts 4th June 2014


Got my invite too last night.. thanks all for your support.


----------



## arunm86

Hi, 

I hope some one can shed some light on my case, Got my invite this morning and trying to complete my online visa application, When i try to submit my wife's details at stage 7/17 the following message appears, 

"The applicant will not be able to continue with this application as the system is unable to uniquely identify the applicant based on the details entered in the application. For further information or assistance you may wish to contact your nearest Australian Immigration Office if outside Australia, or an office of this department in Australia."

I tried removing her details and the form submission is being processed without much hassles.

Appreciate some help really on this one


----------



## idad

prgeek001 said:


> Got my invite too last night.. thanks all for your support.


In that case the ceiling for 2613 has to been reached  Sad for me but good luck with your application!


----------



## idad

mamaspizza (261313) 65 24th May 2014 (Invite received?)

wing0430 65pts 4th June 2014 (Invite received???)

cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014 

Renuka123 (261313) 60 19th May 2014

trying_aussie (261313) 60 19th May 2014

prgeek001 (263111) 60 22nd May 2014 (Got an invite 8th of June)

idad (261313) 60 23rd May 2014

nancyk (261313) 60 27th May 2014

Tashi_Norem (261313) 60 28th May 2014

Khuldun (221111) 60pts 1st June 2014

rohitw (261313) 60pts 3rd June 2014 (Vic SS)

vip (261313) 60ptd 4th June 2014

yarsatya (261313) 60pts 4th June 2014

delhi_ankur (263111) 60 points 7 june


----------



## ccham

rohit1_sharma said:


> I don't think it will change anything in your EOI if you update the details. Change of circumstances is advised to be updated in EOI if you haven't got the invite.


thanks for your advise


----------



## Tashi_Norem

idad said:


> In that case the ceiling for 2613 has to been reached  Sad for me but good luck with your application!


hi idad..we cannot say whether the ceiling has been reached or not...we have to wait for the official report....it is just my assumption that it might have reached the ceiling...

Me too waiting for the invite...so sad....out only hope is that the occupation is not removed from SOL in 2014-2015


----------



## thearc

Occupation - ICT Business Analyst, 65 Points, Date of Effect 1 June, havent received an invite in this round
anyone in this occupation code got an invite?


----------



## idad

Tashi_Norem said:


> hi idad..we cannot say whether the ceiling has been reached or not...we have to wait for the official report....it is just my assumption that it might have reached the ceiling...
> 
> Me too waiting for the invite...so sad....out only hope is that the occupation is not removed from SOL in 2014-2015


We can assume it has been reached because pregeek001 (60 points, 22 May, 263111) got an invite and not Renuka123 (60 points, 19 May, 261313). Otherwise the system does not work as I believe it does...


----------



## pbnaresh

idad said:


> We can assume it has been reached because pregeek001 (60 points, 22 May, 263111) got an invite and not Renuka123 (60 points, 19 May, 261313). Otherwise the system does not work as I believe it does...


but how do you know that renuka123 has not recieved invitation?  
I didn't see her post after the this invitation round


----------



## Tashi_Norem

idad said:


> We can assume it has been reached because pregeek001 (60 points, 22 May, 263111) got an invite and not Renuka123 (60 points, 19 May, 261313). Otherwise the system does not work as I believe it does...



It may have reached the ceiling from my assumption also...but we can't conclude unless the report is out...But i guess Renula123 and pregwwk001 are in different occupation (26311 and 261313).

Anyways, lets hope that our occupation remain in SOL in 2014-2015 year..

All the best


----------



## idad

renuka123 said:


> I didn't get the invite either.


Yes she/he did...


----------



## idad

pbnaresh said:


> but how do you know that renuka123 has not recieved invitation?
> I didn't see her post after the this invitation round


I guess you missed her post http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7201-eoi-submitted-club-1480.html#post4214722


----------



## mraymen

Since this is important to you guys I will share my info:
Points: 60 (0 experience)
IELTS :30/May (Superior English)
Engineers Australia: 30/May
EOI: 30/May @ 2pm
Invitation: 9th of June
Application: 9th of June


----------



## Tashi_Norem

mraymen said:


> Since this is important to you guys I will share my info:
> Points: 60 (0 experience)
> IELTS :30/May (Superior English)
> Engineers Australia: 30/May
> EOI: 30/May @ 2pm
> Invitation: 9th of June
> Application: 9th of June


you got the invite since the occupation ceiling has yet reached for your occupation...but other occupation has already reached the ceiling...

Anyways..congrats for the invite


----------



## playe

Sorry im late to the party but here's my visa status :

Points: 65 
Code: 261312
EOI: 30-May-14
Invitation: 9-June-14
Application: Not yet, I've got some questions in regards to the application: 

1/ Does it matter when I hit the apply visa button ? like, am I queuing up in yet another queue(people with the invitations) and they will only let so much in? 

2/ I've got some more documents I need to gather (some employment references from recent companies) so do I need to wait till I've got all those or should I apply now and then upload more later on?

3/ say If I decide to apply, by the end of the process am I put onto the bridging visa? (I'm on the 485 at the moment till like next Jan) 

Thanks heaps
J


----------



## mraymen

playe said:


> Sorry im late to the party but here's my visa status :
> 
> Points: 65
> Code: 261312
> EOI: 30-May-14
> Invitation: 9-June-14
> Application: Not yet, I've got some questions in regards to the application:
> 
> 1/ Does it matter when I hit the apply visa button ? like, am I queuing up in yet another queue(people with the invitations) and they will only let so much in?
> 
> 2/ I've got some more documents I need to gather (some employment references from recent companies) so do I need to wait till I've got all those or should I apply now and then upload more later on?
> 
> 3/ say If I decide to apply, by the end of the process am I put onto the bridging visa? (I'm on the 485 at the moment till like next Jan)
> 
> Thanks heaps
> J


Gather everything you need. you have 60 days. As soon as you pay you will automatically get the bridging visa. I have a visa that is still valid for a year and a half and they still sent me a bridging visa.

Be careful in the application. I made a mistake so take your time filling it.


----------



## playe

mraymen said:


> Gather everything you need. you have 60 days. As soon as you pay you will automatically get the bridging visa. I have a visa that is still valid for a year and a half and they still sent me a bridging visa.
> 
> Be careful in the application. I made a mistake so take your time filling it.


Thanks, so I should wait? just got an advice from a friend, he's saying like you could apply then upload more later cuz It wont be like till you get the CO appointed when he'll check everything. 

so have you got your visa granted? how long is the wait Im curious


----------



## mraymen

playe said:


> Thanks, so I should wait? just got an advice from a friend, he's saying like you could apply then upload more later cuz It wont be like till you get the CO appointed when he'll check everything.
> 
> so have you got your visa granted? how long is the wait Im curious


I have just submitted my 189 visa application yesterday after the reception of the invitation. As far as I know if your documents are all ready and uploaded, you can actually get your visa in as little as a week (Someone in this Forum got an invitation on the 26th and now he has his 189) but it could also take a couple of months. It all depends on your luck and the completeness of your document sets. I do advise you to get everything ready before hand including medicals. This way you can get the visa as soon as possible. However, if the bridging visa is important to you, you can do it as your friend suggested.


----------



## playe

mraymen said:


> I have just submitted my 189 visa application yesterday after the reception of the invitation. As far as I know if your documents are all ready and uploaded, you can actually get your visa in as little as a week (Someone in this Forum got an invitation on the 26th and now he has his 189) but it could also take a couple of months. It all depends on your luck and the completeness of your document sets. I do advise you to get everything ready before hand including medicals. This way you can get the visa as soon as possible. However, if the bridging visa is important to you, you can do it as your friend suggested.


Thanks man, the bridging visa is not really important as Im still on the 485 till like next January so in the meantime Im good, Im more worried about like if there is another queue for people with invitations and like when you get the invitation and if you dont apply quick enough the spot might be filled before you apply. 

Speaking of the medicals, I did the check up like lesss than a year ago do I need to redo another one this time or could I re-use it?


----------



## mraymen

playe said:


> Thanks man, the bridging visa is not really important as Im still on the 485 till like next January so in the meantime Im good, Im more worried about like if there is another queue for people with invitations and like when you get the invitation and if you dont apply quick enough the spot might be filled before you apply.
> 
> Speaking of the medicals, I did the check up like lesss than a year ago do I need to redo another one this time or could I re-use it?


Well I do not think there is a queue. But from my experience with the temporary visa, I think CO's can see the level of completeness of each application, so they choose to process the complete ones first in order to grant as quickly as possible and keep up with the volume.

As for the medicals, if you have a temporary visa like me, then your previous medicals do not include the HIV test so you will be asked to do it. Now, I am basically waiting for my CO to request the HIV test. However, you also have to make sure that your medicals will be less than a year old on the expected grant date.


----------



## playe

mraymen said:


> Well I do not think there is a queue. But from my experience with the temporary visa, I think CO's can see the level of completeness of each application, so they choose to process the complete ones first in order to grant as quickly as possible and keep up with the volume.
> 
> As for the medicals, if you have a temporary visa like me, then your previous medicals do not include the HIV test so you will be asked to do it. Now, I am basically waiting for my CO to request the HIV test. However, you also have to make sure that your medicals will be less than a year old on the expected grant date.


As for medicals, when I was doing it, the lady asked me if I plan to apply for the PR later, I said yes and proceeded with the blood test, I'm assuming that it includes the HIV checkup too? timing wise I just did a quick check and the booking was like 5 June last year, the result might have been ready like 3 weeks after that, that means it will be more than a year old on the expected grant date I guess?


----------



## mraymen

playe said:


> As for medicals, when I was doing it, the lady asked me if I plan to apply for the PR later, I said yes and proceeded with the blood test, I'm assuming that it includes the HIV checkup too? timing wise I just did a quick check and the booking was like 5 June last year, the result might have been ready like 3 weeks after that, that means it will be more than a year old on the expected grant date I guess?


Yeh I guess you will have to retake it. It does not depend on the date of the results but rather they date on which you gave your samples for testing. You can always try including them and maybe they will waive something for you.


----------



## thearc

anyone with Skill Code 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) got invite in this round?


----------



## nsoni

mraymen said:


> Yeh I guess you will have to retake it. It does not depend on the date of the results but rather they date on which you gave your samples for testing. You can always try including them and maybe they will waive something for you.


Hi mraymen,

I've recently received an invite and I'm hoping to lodge my visa application soon. I've got all the documents ready including Form 80 and PCC. However, I need to ask you about the med exam.

Should I wait for the CO to be allocated or can I proceed with med once the application has been submitted? Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## mraymen

nsoni said:


> Hi mraymen,
> 
> I've recently received an invite and I'm hoping to lodge my visa application soon. I've got all the documents ready including Form 80 and PCC. However, I need to ask you about the med exam.
> 
> Should I wait for the CO to be allocated or can I proceed with med once the application has been submitted? Please advise. Thanks.


I would do it before hand. You have to understand that everytime your CO asks for documents, your grant gets delayed.


----------



## nsoni

mraymen said:


> I would do it before hand. You have to understand that everytime your CO asks for documents, your grant gets delayed.


Thanks for your prompt reply. When I was browsing through the link for MHD, I came across this. MHD link 

Hence, I became apprehensive about getting the med done before the CO allocation.


----------



## cebuano

thearc said:


> anyone with Skill Code 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) got invite in this round?


I submitted my EOI last 4th April 2014 at 60 points for 261111 but I was not invited yet.

The last invited for 2611 at 60 points was the EOI submitted by 3rd April 2014.


----------



## Hiroyuiji

That was very comforting to hear. I guess pro rata arrangements are handled differently. I mean it might take some manual handling instead of the usual system selection process. 

I guess they have not dealt with 261111 yet since it's the Queen's Birthday. I am simply speculating. 

Really hope that's the case, let's keep our fingers crossed and pray. Hopefully it will be dealt with tomorrow... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pataus

Hello, I had applied EOI on 7th June 2014 - Developer Programmer and got the invite today (9th June) Quick, yeah I know!  My EOI score was 75. About lodging the application, I saw msgs here advising getting PCC and Med before lodging, but I also read somewhere that Med can be done only after lodging the application as it needs some ID number to be mentioned in the Med form. 
1. Can someone please clarify about Med?
2. I need PCC from multiple countries and it may take few weeks to get things done. Is it still advised to get PCC done before lodging the application?
3. For Indian PCC, I saw on passport govt website that it can be done at PSK if we physically visit it with required docs. Does anyone know how long is the process? I read somewhere that we get PCC on the same day at PSK. Is it true?


----------



## Dave H

My update... 

EOI submitted for 263111 (60pts) on 7th June. Looks like a few people in the 263111 group with 60 pts got their invite after only one or two rounds (prgeek001, rockerptit), so I am expecting (or rather, hoping!) an invite will come my way on the 23rd...

Feel free to add me to the list!

Dave


----------



## idad

mraymen said:


> Since this is important to you guys I will share my info:
> Points: 60 (0 experience)
> IELTS :30/May (Superior English)
> Engineers Australia: 30/May
> EOI: 30/May @ 2pm
> Invitation: 9th of June
> Application: 9th of June


What occupation?


----------



## idad

mamaspizza (261313) 65 24th May 2014 (Invite received? Should have it...)

thearc (2611) 65 Points, 1 June 2014

wing0430 65pts 4th June 2014 (Invite received???)

cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014 

Renuka123 (261313) 60 19th May 2014

trying_aussie (261313) 60 19th May 2014

idad (261313) 60 23rd May 2014

nancyk (261313) 60 27th May 2014

Tashi_Norem (261313) 60 28th May 2014

Khuldun (221111) 60pts 1st June 2014

rohitw (261313) 60pts 3rd June 2014 (Vic SS)

vip (261313) 60ptd 4th June 2014

yarsatya (261313) 60pts 4th June 2014

delhi_ankur (263111) 60 points 7 june

Dave H (263111) 60pts 7th June


----------



## Reca

idad said:


> mamaspizza (261313) 65 24th May 2014 (Invite received? Should have it...)
> 
> thearc (2611) 65 Points, 1 June 2014
> 
> wing0430 65pts 4th June 2014 (Invite received???)
> 
> cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014
> 
> Renuka123 (261313) 60 19th May 2014
> 
> trying_aussie (261313) 60 19th May 2014
> 
> idad (261313) 60 23rd May 2014
> 
> nancyk (261313) 60 27th May 2014
> 
> Tashi_Norem (261313) 60 28th May 2014
> 
> Khuldun (221111) 60pts 1st June 2014
> 
> rohitw (261313) 60pts 3rd June 2014 (Vic SS)
> 
> vip (261313) 60ptd 4th June 2014
> 
> yarsatya (261313) 60pts 4th June 2014
> 
> delhi_ankur (263111) 60 points 7 june
> 
> Dave H (263111) 60pts 7th June


Friends,

2613 60 points EOI date : 19/May/2014.


Not received invitation on June 9th. Anyone got invitation for 2613 in June 9th round. I think rest all the EOIs will get invitation next year (July 2014 ) for 2613 code.

Please share your thoughts.

Thanks.


----------



## Tashi_Norem

Reca said:


> Friends,
> 
> 2613 60 points EOI date : 19/May/2014.
> 
> 
> Not received invitation on June 9th. Anyone got invitation for 2613 in June 9th round. I think rest all the EOIs will get invitation next year (July 2014 ) for 2613 code.
> 
> Please share your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks.


We never know....my guess is that it the occupation (2613) has reached its ceiling and that we may not receive invitation.

Regarding July...i suspect that there will be change in SOL and our occupation is flagged...so..lets hope for the best and keep our fingers crossed.

Regards


----------



## austrailadream

EOI on 30 May with 60 points and in 261313. Will be devastated if 261313 is removed next month. It is quite frustrating situation where you can only wait and test your patience. God, when this waiting game will end while it has just started.


----------



## Tashi_Norem

austrailadream said:


> EOI on 30 May with 60 points and in 261313. Will be devastated if 261313 is removed next month. It is quite frustrating situation where you can only wait and test your patience. God, when this waiting game will end while it has just started.



We are all keeping our fingers crossed....definetly it will be sad if 261313 is removed from SOL in July....lets hope it remains in SOL


----------



## vip

Tashi_Norem said:


> We are all keeping our fingers crossed....definetly it will be sad if 261313 is removed from SOL in July....lets hope it remains in SOL


when is the updated SOL expected? I think it should be out by now


----------



## smady41

vip said:


> when is the updated SOL expected? I think it should be out by now


Guys, chill. ACS has submitted a report to immi, based on market analysis and it says 2613 demand is expected to grow 9% in coming years and hence recommended to keep the occupation code in the SOL.

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...bmission-2014-Australian-Computer-Society.pdf


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

*The Skilled Occupations List (SOL) for the 2014-15 program year has been announced*

Dear Friends,

Its a great relief for fellow friends, 

The Skilled Occupations List (SOL) for the 2014-15 program year has been announced.

To the great relief of accountants, they remain on the SOL for 2014-15.

A number of trades (Bricklayers, Tilers and Chefs) have been added to the Skilled Occupations List.

For more information, please read article:

In-demand trades added to the Skilled Occupation List

Regards and all the best,
Kiran


----------



## Giri vishnu

Any news on 223111? HR Advisor?

Thanks
Vishnu


----------



## imagine

I think our category 261313 wont go anywhere

I am unable to post the link but you can check the immigration website
Wish everyone all the best.. Even I didnt get invite in this round.. EOI 27th May:fingerscrossed:ray2:ray2:



austrailadream said:


> EOI on 30 May with 60 points and in 261313. Will be devastated if 261313 is removed next month. It is quite frustrating situation where you can only wait and test your patience. God, when this waiting game will end while it has just started.


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hi Nancy- I am checking for 223111....HR

Thanks'
Vishnu


----------



## cancerianlrules

nancyk said:


> I think our category 261313 wont go anywhere
> 
> I am unable to post the link but you can check the immigration website
> Wish everyone all the best.. Even I didnt get invite in this round.. EOI 27th May:fingerscrossed:ray2:ray2:


Hi Nancy 
There is no change in the SOL this year.

Dont worry.

Its official 

In-demand trades added to the Skilled Occupation List


----------



## imagine

vishnu have u got an invite yet? and have you got your medical done?


----------



## Giri vishnu

Nancy- Med completed..awaiting 1st july.


----------



## vip

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi Nancy
> There is no change in the SOL this year.
> 
> Dont worry.
> 
> Its official
> 
> In-demand trades added to the Skilled Occupation List


so the countdown to the invite starts all over again :fingerscrossed:


----------



## imagine

I am not sure if it is possible.. We had checked with max hospital for the medical.. They said that its done only after you get an invite and they automatically update the result on the website.. It cannot be done before you get the invite.. Please confirm this thing


----------



## Giri vishnu

I am not sure who told you this..I and my spouse have completed med & PCC before..it is done already., last week.. Please browse med related questions in this forum--infact i also got the info here only & completed it.


----------



## Reca

Kiran.Nazre said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Its a great relief for fellow friends,
> 
> The Skilled Occupations List (SOL) for the 2014-15 program year has been announced.
> 
> To the great relief of accountants, they remain on the SOL for 2014-15.
> 
> A number of trades (Bricklayers, Tilers and Chefs) have been added to the Skilled Occupations List.
> 
> For more information, please read article:
> 
> In-demand trades added to the Skilled Occupation List
> 
> Regards and all the best,
> Kiran


Hi Friends,

No existing occupations will be removed from the SOL. Accountants and IT professionals can breath now.

https://www.facebook.com/PrInformationServicesForMigration?ref=stream&hc_location=timeline

Thanks


----------



## pbnaresh

smady41 said:


> Guys, chill. ACS has submitted a report to immi, based on market analysis and it says 2613 demand is expected to grow 9% in coming years and hence recommended to keep the occupation code in the SOL.
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...bmission-2014-Australian-Computer-Society.pdf



What about the points limit with the new SOL? will that be the same 60 points or 65 points?


----------



## pataus

Tashi_Norem said:


> We never know....my guess is that it the occupation (2613) has reached its ceiling and that we may not receive invitation.
> 
> Regarding July...i suspect that there will be change in SOL and our occupation is flagged...so..lets hope for the best and keep our fingers crossed.
> 
> Regards


I think, ceiling is not yet reached, but less invites were sent in 9th June for 2613 jobs. I got the invite in 9th June round. I had submitted EOI on 7th June, but my EOI score was 75 points. So I guess, there may still be hope for 23rd June.


----------



## pbnaresh

pratikj said:


> I think, ceiling is not yet reached, but less invites were sent in 9th June for 2613 jobs. I got the invite in 9th June round. I had submitted EOI on 7th June, but my EOI score was 75 points. So I guess, there may still be hope for 23rd June.



application with 75 points will be selected first and the last with 60 points. there goes the logic


----------



## Rah1x

Hi,

When will they release the updated ceiling list?
Also, will they inform those who didnt get selected?

Thanks..


----------



## krish82

Hi,
What about CSOL....its also remains the same...


----------



## Tashi_Norem

Reca said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> No existing occupations will be removed from the SOL. Accountants and IT professionals can breath now.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/PrInformationServicesForMigration?ref=stream&hc_location=timeline
> 
> Thanks


Hi..but it does not mention that flagged occupations will not be removed...it just says the addition...not deletion...please share your thoughts


----------



## vip

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi..but it does not mention that flagged occupations will not be removed...it just says the addition...not deletion...please share your thoughts


it does not matter whether the occupation is flagged or not. Occupations already a part of the SOL will continue to be this year as well, that's what is clearly says.. so breathe easy my friend and wait for the invite to come through


----------



## Tashi_Norem

vip said:


> it does not matter whether the occupation is flagged or not. Occupations already a part of the SOL will continue to be this year as well, that's what is clearly says.. so breathe easy my friend and wait for the invite to come through



hi thanks a lot...yea...it says no existing occupation will be removed...thanks once more and wait for the invite..cheers


----------



## idad

Kiran.Nazre said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Its a great relief for fellow friends,
> 
> The Skilled Occupations List (SOL) for the 2014-15 program year has been announced.
> 
> To the great relief of accountants, they remain on the SOL for 2014-15.
> 
> A number of trades (Bricklayers, Tilers and Chefs) have been added to the Skilled Occupations List.
> 
> For more information, please read article:
> 
> In-demand trades added to the Skilled Occupation List
> 
> Regards and all the best,
> Kiran



Happy!!  
"No existing occupations are being removed from the SOL, which currently lists 188 occupations that Australia needs."


----------



## yarsatya

Happy to see the current occupations still there and nothing has been removed...


----------



## chennaiite

Thats good news on 14-15 SOL List!

Btw, with 65 points, and EOI submitted on 25-May, I'm yet to receive invitation for 261111


----------



## idad

Update of the list of people waiting for an invite:

mamaspizza (261313) 65 24th May 2014 (Invite received? Should have received an invite)

chennaiite (261111) 65pts 25th May 2014

thearc (2611) 65 Points, 1 June 2014

wing0430 65pts 4th June 2014 (Invite received???)

cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014 

Renuka123 (261313) 60 19th May 2014

trying_aussie (261313) 60 19th May 2014

Reca (2613) 60 points 19th May 2014

idad (261313) 60 23rd May 2014

nancyk (261313) 60 27th May 2014

Tashi_Norem (261313) 60 28th May 2014

--- Invitation round 9th of June 2014: 30th of May (unofficial, according to this forum) ---

australiadream (261313) 60 30th May 2014

Khuldun (221111) 60pts 1st June 2014

rohitw (261313) 60pts 3rd June 2014 (Vic SS)

vip (261313) 60ptd 4th June 2014

yarsatya (261313) 60pts 4th June 2014

delhi_ankur (263111) 60 points 7 june

Dave H (263111) 60pts 7th June


----------



## Rah1x

idad said:


> Update of the list of people waiting for an invite:
> 
> mamaspizza (261313) 65 24th May 2014 (Invite received? Should have received an invite)
> 
> chennaiite (261111) 65pts 25th May 2014
> 
> thearc (2611) 65 Points, 1 June 2014
> 
> wing0430 65pts 4th June 2014 (Invite received???)
> 
> cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014
> 
> Renuka123 (261313) 60 19th May 2014
> 
> trying_aussie (261313) 60 19th May 2014
> 
> Reca (2613) 60 points 19th May 2014
> 
> idad (261313) 60 23rd May 2014
> 
> nancyk (261313) 60 27th May 2014
> 
> Tashi_Norem (261313) 60 28th May 2014
> 
> --- Invitation round 9th of June 2014: 30th of May (unofficial, according to this forum) ---
> 
> australiadream (261313) 60 30th May 2014
> 
> Khuldun (221111) 60pts 1st June 2014
> 
> rohitw (261313) 60pts 3rd June 2014 (Vic SS)
> 
> vip (261313) 60ptd 4th June 2014
> 
> yarsatya (261313) 60pts 4th June 2014
> 
> delhi_ankur (263111) 60 points 7 june
> 
> Dave H (263111) 60pts 7th June



I am also waiting... 261312 / 60 points / skillselect submitted on 7th June...


----------



## El Hoss

Hi all

Would like to join the club 

SA SS + EOI , both submitted 7th June , with 60pts 

Good luck for all (Allahumma Ameen)


----------



## imagine

You should confirm this once.. We wanted to get both medical n pcc ready before we got the invite.. So we checked at MAX hospital here.. n they told us this.. Also they told us that incase if someone is telling you that the medical can be done.. its wrong.. Coz you cant get the medical done without the letter from australian immigration for this.. and otherwise its not valid.. Please check this on your own end as well.. And if anyone else knows anything else.. Please add your comments.



Arranging a Health Examination


Giri vishnu said:


> I am not sure who told you this..I and my spouse have completed med & PCC before..it is done already., last week.. Please browse med related questions in this forum--infact i also got the info here only & completed it.


----------



## kingcantona7

adding myself to the group...vic eoi submitted..


----------



## Rah1x

nancyk said:


> You should confirm this once.. We wanted to get both medical n pcc ready before we got the invite.. So we checked at MAX hospital here.. n they told us this.. Also they told us that incase if someone is telling you that the medical can be done.. its wrong.. Coz you cant get the medical done without the letter from australian immigration for this.. and otherwise its not valid.. Please check this on your own end as well.. And if anyone else knows anything else.. Please add your comments.
> 
> 
> 
> Arranging a Health Examination


well, first of all, Med process has a new system called MHD (my Health Declaration)... If you fill that, you will get the ID that you need to give your clinic to upload your files to..

However, its not recommended if your visa takes over 6 months to process and reach to the Med & CC...

So its up to you if you want to try it... Search for it on MHD website..


----------



## eva-aus1

Hi ..

While filling employment details , whatever reduced experience , we have to mark it as non related to nominated occupation .. or just have to give overseas experiance count as 3 or 5 whatever applicable .. coz when i say non related .. it is wrong ??

In process of filling need some urgent advise .. some good souls... 

Tks,
Eva


----------



## Rah1x

eva-aus1 said:


> Hi ..
> 
> While filling employment details , whatever reduced experience , we have to mark it as non related to nominated occupation .. or just have to give overseas experiance count as 3 or 5 whatever applicable .. coz when i say non related .. it is wrong ??
> 
> In process of filling need some urgent advise .. some good souls...
> 
> Tks,
> Eva


Whatever ACS reduced, you will mark it as non relavent....


----------



## Manisha4880

EOI Submitted : 2/06/14

Points: 60

Occupation:2613 - Software Engineer


Waiting for invitation. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## oz dude

Manisha4880 said:


> EOI Submitted : 2/06/14
> 
> Points: 60
> 
> Occupation:2613 - Software Engineer
> 
> Waiting for invitation. :fingerscrossed:


I think possibly you will get one by july...


----------



## abhishingwekar

EOI submitted : 1st June
Points : 65
System Analyst 

Think will get invite in July.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

I submitted EOI on 8 June, 60 points, 263111.

How are the chances of getting an invite?


----------



## pappu123

abhishingwekar said:


> EOI submitted : 1st June
> Points : 65
> System Analyst
> 
> Think will get invite in July.


I guess, You will get the invitation in next round of June


----------



## idad

mamaspizza (261313) 65 24th May 2014 _(Invite received? Should have received an invite)_

chennaiite (261111) 65pts 25th May 2014

thearc (2611) 65 points, 1 June 2014

abhishingwekar (2611) 65 points 1 June 2014

cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014 

Renuka123 (261313) 60 19th May 2014

trying_aussie (261313) 60 19th May 2014

Reca (2613) 60 points 19th May 2014

idad (261313) 60 23rd May 2014

nancyk (261313) 60 27th May 2014

Tashi_Norem (261313) 60 28th May 2014

_--- Invitation round 9th of June 2014: 30th of May (unofficial, according to this forum) ---_

australiadream (261313) 60 30th May 2014

Khuldun (221111) 60pts 1st June 2014

Manisha4880 (261313) 60 points 2nd June 2014

rohitw (261313) 60pts 3rd June 2014 (Vic SS)

vip (261313) 60ptd 4th June 2014

yarsatya (261313) 60pts 4th June 2014

delhi_ankur (263111) 60 points 7 June 2014

Dave H (263111) 60 points 7th June 2014

Rah1x (261312) 60 points 7th June 2014

El Hoss 60pts 7th June 2014 (SA SS)

kingcantona7 55 points May 19th 2014 (Vic SS)


----------



## kevin538

Hi Anyone for System Analyst 261112 got invite in June ?


----------



## Rah1x

I got rejected for 190 (by Victoria) citing lack of funds to support myself.. 
Now 189 is the only hope....


----------



## Santhosh.15

Rah1x said:


> I got rejected for 190 (by Victoria) citing lack of funds to support myself..
> Now 189 is the only hope....


Sorry to hear that mate. Good luck with your 189. Condider blessing in disguised.

Good luck.


----------



## krish82

Rah1x said:


> I got rejected for 190 (by Victoria) citing lack of funds to support myself..
> Now 189 is the only hope....


Hi.
Usually vic doesn't require any proof for funding...usually they don't ask..


----------



## Vasu G

Rah1x said:


> I got rejected for 190 (by Victoria) citing lack of funds to support myself..
> Now 189 is the only hope....


Sorry to hear mate !!. Hope you would get your 189. 

By the way, they sent you rejection in just 5 days after submitting application ? That is strange..


----------



## Rah1x

Vasu G said:


> Sorry to hear mate !!. Hope you would get your 189.
> 
> By the way, they sent you rejection in just 5 days after submitting application ? That is strange..


They replied after 3 days (yesterday) to confirm my submission, and today I got a rejection..


----------



## ozbound12

Rah1x said:


> They replied after 3 days (yesterday) to confirm my submission, and today I got a rejection..


Sorry to hear that but Victoria has stated minimums for funds amounts so if your application has less than the minimum it's an automatic rejection.


----------



## sonia85PR

Rah1x said:


> They replied after 3 days (yesterday) to confirm my submission, and today I got a rejection..


Don't worry, it will be alright mate.

You can apply for NSW, I guess they don't require funds proof (am I right seniors?)

Also, 189 is always there, so be happy.

btw, if you don't mind, can I ask that how much funds you were able to show?


----------



## Rah1x

sonia85PR said:


> Don't worry, it will be alright mate.
> 
> You can apply for NSW, I guess they don't require funds proof (am I right seniors?)
> 
> Also, 189 is always there, so be happy.
> 
> btw, if you don't mind, can I ask that how much funds you were able to show?



Well, actually I had less then recommended on their website (cant tell you the exact amount for security)... 

But they got to be kiddin me, I mean with that much amount of funds, wouldnt I go to another country and get a masters degree as well? like say Canada, Singapore etc ...!! In fact, if I had that much funds at this age of my career, I wouldnt even go to another country!!

Also, isnt NSW 190 closed these day? Also I heard their submission is not free like Victoria..

Plus there is another issue, I selected Victoria for my EOI at the SkillSelect instead of "all" states. Now if I change it, my EOI will be de-ranked and 189 will also get effected...  

Unless someone tell me how to alter half of the EOI at skillselect (I mean change 190 and not 189)...


----------



## cancerianlrules

Hi all 

Does anyone know if there is a possiblity of an invite for me any time soon ? My occupation Actuary 224111 and only 77/1000 odd invites have been issued so for this year. 

I have 60 points and my EOI date of effect is 11/6/2014. 

Regards


----------



## Tashi_Norem

idad said:


> mamaspizza (261313) 65 24th May 2014 _(Invite received? Should have received an invite)_
> 
> chennaiite (261111) 65pts 25th May 2014
> 
> thearc (2611) 65 points, 1 June 2014
> 
> abhishingwekar (2611) 65 points 1 June 2014
> 
> cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014
> 
> Renuka123 (261313) 60 19th May 2014
> 
> trying_aussie (261313) 60 19th May 2014
> 
> Reca (2613) 60 points 19th May 2014
> 
> idad (261313) 60 23rd May 2014
> 
> nancyk (261313) 60 27th May 2014
> 
> Tashi_Norem (261313) 60 28th May 2014
> 
> _--- Invitation round 9th of June 2014: 30th of May (unofficial, according to this forum) ---_
> 
> australiadream (261313) 60 30th May 2014
> 
> Khuldun (221111) 60pts 1st June 2014
> 
> Manisha4880 (261313) 60 points 2nd June 2014
> 
> rohitw (261313) 60pts 3rd June 2014 (Vic SS)
> 
> vip (261313) 60ptd 4th June 2014
> 
> yarsatya (261313) 60pts 4th June 2014
> 
> delhi_ankur (263111) 60 points 7 June 2014
> 
> Dave H (263111) 60 points 7th June 2014
> 
> Rah1x (261312) 60 points 7th June 2014
> 
> El Hoss 60pts 7th June 2014 (SA SS)
> 
> kingcantona7 55 points May 19th 2014 (Vic SS)



Hi all....how far is that true (unofficial invite June 9 round)....plz do confirm here...it will be great help for other to analyze the situation


----------



## ramlal

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi all....how far is that true (unofficial invite June 9 round)....plz do confirm here...it will be great help for other to analyze the situation


Tashi Bro,,

mine was 15th may 2014, 263111, got invited last round


----------



## idad

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi all....how far is that true (unofficial invite June 9 round)....plz do confirm here...it will be great help for other to analyze the situation


Everyone above the line is still waiting for an invite... It seems like the two occupations have restrictions or reached their occupation ceiling...


----------



## sonia85PR

Rah1x said:


> Well, actually I had less then recommended on their website (cant tell you the exact amount for security)...
> 
> But they got to be kiddin me, I mean with that much amount of funds, wouldnt I go to another country and get a masters degree as well? like say Canada, Singapore etc ...!! In fact, if I had that much funds at this age of my career, I wouldnt even go to another country!!
> 
> Also, isnt NSW 190 closed these day? Also I heard their submission is not free like Victoria..
> 
> Plus there is another issue, I selected Victoria for my EOI at the SkillSelect instead of "all" states. Now if I change it, my EOI will be de-ranked and 189 will also get effected...
> 
> Unless someone tell me how to alter half of the EOI at skillselect (I mean change 190 and not 189)...


Dear Rah1x,

I hope that soon some senior in this forum will answer ur queries.

Mean while, please re-think (Dimaagh-larao  ) on the following facts.

1. Victoria refused you already, so this option is gone (you have to re-apply may be, with required funds proof, I dont know).
2. 2613 has met the ceiling (I think so) in the 9th June round, which means no 189 invites before July (when the ceilings are reset)
3. You said NSW SS is closed these days, but it will re-open in July.
4. NSW is not free. Yes you have to submit some fee, I think 300 AUD. But considering all the expenses like ACS fee (500 AUD) and the visa fee (3520 AUD), spending another 300 AUD does'nt hurt that much.
5. July is not far, its just on our heads, so whats the rush.

Now, based on above facts, you have following options (I am not an expert, plz do some research before opting any of these)

1. wait till July, you will soon get 189 invite in July or some where soon IA (dont know if you have 60 or 65 or how much points.
2. Arrange for the min required funds and re-request Victoria SS Dept to re-consider your case.
3. Change your EOI, un-check Victoria and check NSW, by July 1st, NSW will start sending the invites.

Regards,


----------



## Rah1x

sonia85PR said:


> Dear Rah1x,
> 
> I hope that soon some senior in this forum will answer ur queries.
> 
> Mean while, please re-think (Dimaagh-larao  ) on the following facts.
> 
> 1. Victoria refused you already, so this option is gone (you have to re-apply may be, with required funds proof, I dont know).
> 2. 2613 has met the ceiling (I think so) in the 9th June round, which means no 189 invites before July (when the ceilings are reset)
> 3. You said NSW SS is closed these days, but it will re-open in July.
> 4. NSW is not free. Yes you have to submit some fee, I think 300 AUD. But considering all the expenses like ACS fee (500 AUD) and the visa fee (3520 AUD), spending another 300 AUD does'nt hurt that much.
> 5. July is not far, its just on our heads, so whats the rush.
> 
> Now, based on above facts, you have following options (I am not an expert, plz do some research before opting any of these)
> 
> 1. wait till July, you will soon get 189 invite in July or some where soon IA (dont know if you have 60 or 65 or how much points.
> 2. Arrange for the min required funds and re-request Victoria SS Dept to re-consider your case.
> 3. Change your EOI, un-check Victoria and check NSW, by July 1st, NSW will start sending the invites.
> 
> Regards,


Hay, thanks for the reply ;P
I was pretty much thinking the same thing..

Also, I was asking about NSW eoi fees because they could simple reject my case just as victoria... so it will be a total waste when I would already know its gonna get rejected... dont you think?

and for skillselect, I am a bit confused if I shall change state selection, because it may change my rank and consider 189 as fresh as well, whereas I just want to alter 190......so, I want to know if its possible to alter 190 without changing 189..


----------



## sonia85PR

Rah1x said:


> Hay, thanks for the reply ;P
> I was pretty much thinking the same thing..
> 
> Also, I was asking about NSW eoi fees because they could simple reject my case just as victoria... so it will be a total waste when I would already know its gonna get rejected... dont you think?
> 
> and for skillselect, I am a bit confused if I shall change state selection, because it may change my rank and consider 189 as fresh as well, whereas I just want to alter 190......so, I want to know if its possible to alter 190 without changing 189..


Also, I was asking about NSW eoi fees because they could simple reject my case just as victoria... so it will be a total waste when I would already know its gonna get rejected... dont you think?
>>Not necessarily, I think, NSW does not need proof of funds, but still, plz do some more research on it. 

and for skillselect, I am a bit confused if I shall change state selection, because it may change my rank and consider 189 as fresh as well, whereas I just want to alter 190......so, I want to know if its possible to alter 190 without changing 189..
>>you EOI rank only changes when there is a change in the claimed points, so I bliv that this change in selected-state will not effect your EOI's rank, also, if you have 65 points then dont care for rank, 65ers get the invite right away (at least in my case)


----------



## Rah1x

sonia85PR said:


> Also, I was asking about NSW eoi fees because they could simple reject my case just as victoria... so it will be a total waste when I would already know its gonna get rejected... dont you think?
> >>Not necessarily, I think, NSW does not need proof of funds, but still, plz do some more research on it.
> 
> and for skillselect, I am a bit confused if I shall change state selection, because it may change my rank and consider 189 as fresh as well, whereas I just want to alter 190......so, I want to know if its possible to alter 190 without changing 189..
> >>you EOI rank only changes when there is a change in the claimed points, so I bliv that this change in selected-state will not effect your EOI's rank, also, if you have 65 points then dont care for rank, 65ers get the invite right away (at least in my case)


well, I someone told be on expactforum, that its a FIFO algo they have for selection .. If thats true, my app will be losing its FIFO rank...


----------



## sonia85PR

Rah1x said:


> well, I someone told be on expactforum, that its a FIFO algo they have for selection .. If thats true, my app will be losing its FIFO rank...


yes, its FIFO based, but if change in EOI is not changing the claimed points than your rank in the Que does not change.


----------



## idad

cancerianlrules said:


> bump!


No one knows but your chances should be pretty ok...


----------



## kevin538

Dear Friends,

I am new to this forum, I hv submitted my EOI dated 12/6/2014 visa subclass 189, System Analyst (60 points) will I get invite within 3 - 4 months? Please suggest.
Also if you could advice wt are the possible chances of 190 instead 189, looking forward your comments.


----------



## pataus

pbnaresh said:


> application with 75 points will be selected first and the last with 60 points. there goes the logic


well, Invite wouldnt have been received if the ceiling was reached. So that is what I mentioned, that ceiling is not yet reached for the year as invites were sent on 9th June. So chances for getting an invite on 23rd are still there, though a bit slim chance, but still possible. I wouldnt have received the invite even with 75 points if ceiling was reached.


----------



## kevin538

Hi Pratik thanks for your reply, is this for visa subclass 189 / 190, System Analyst right ?


----------



## pataus

kevin538 said:


> Hi Pratik thanks for your reply, is this for visa subclass 189 / 190, System Analyst right ?


Hi Kevin, I was talking about occupation ceilings for this year. I had applied for 189, but for a different occupation 261312 (Developer Programmer). For your case, with 60 points, it should be possible in next round - 23/06, but depends on how many applications are there with higher points than you. I think, 3-4 month is a large enough window to accommodate 60 points applications - so you will get it but it may take some time.


----------



## kevin538

Hi Many thanks for your reply, 

I have another query my skill assessment was done during august 2012 which is valid up-to September 2014 

Basically I had received positive skill assessment form ACS for Systems Analyst occupation which is valid till this September 2014, I was hanging with IELTS so far and I have 7 band now. When I request my MAR agent to generate EOI and he told me that I am not eligible for 189 subclass which would require 60 points and my Points breakup as follows.

Age - 34 - 25 points
IELTS - Proficient English - 10 Points 
Bachelor’s Degree Computer science - 15 points 
Experience - 5 Years Relevant Occupation (Based on the old assessment which is valid till September 2014)

In case DIBP would apply new rule, coz of Deeming policy on work experience I might lose 2 yrs of my work experience than I could not claim 60 points. However I have requested my agent to generate EOI in order to claim 60 points will this cause any problem to my application in case if got invite later.


----------



## pappu123

Hi Friends,
Any body got bank statement from ICICI. I want the statement from Sep 2008 as ACS has considered by exp from Sep 2008 onwards. 

As I am outside India. Is it possible to get the PDF statement from the bank. Please let me know.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

pappu123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Any body got bank statement from ICICI. I want the statement from Sep 2008 as ACS has considered by exp from Sep 2008 onwards.
> 
> As I am outside India. Is it possible to get the PDF statement from the bank. Please let me know.


Email the customer care my friend.
Or else you must be having someone back in india, why don't you ask them to enquire there, that would be a better option.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## pappu123

Nishant Dundas said:


> Email the customer care my friend.
> Or else you must be having someone back in india, why don't you ask them to enquire there, that would be a better option.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks Nishant. Let me call and check with them.


----------



## prodigy+

*EOI submitted*

Hi Experts,

If an individual is on short term onsite to different countries, should he/she mention that in EOI in employment section ? Should each onsite be declared as a separate entry in EOI ?
If this info is declared, other than Visa stamping in passport , I do not have any proof to be submitted. Would that be fine ?

*ACS - 15 Oct 2013 IELTS May 30,2014 L-8 SWR-7.5 Overall 7.5 ANZSCO 261311 EOI 60 points May 31st submitted*


----------



## maq_qatar

prodigy+ said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> If an individual is on short term onsite to different countries, should he/she mention that in EOI in employment section ? Should each onsite be declared as a separate entry in EOI ?
> If this info is declared, other than Visa stamping in passport , I do not have any proof to be submitted. Would that be fine ?
> 
> ACS - 15 Oct 2013 IELTS May 30,2014 L-8 SWR-7.5 Overall 7.5 ANZSCO 261311 EOI 60 points May 31st submitted


In eoi no need to maintain onsite records you need to only enter your employment duration with each employer. Once you are invited then you neet to submit form 80 for this detail and there if you don't remember exact date try to put as closest you can.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## prodigy+

Thanks for quick response. 

Would stamping be enough as proof of stay for onsite or any other proofs would be required ? Because, for short term onsites, bank accounts are not created in foreign countries and I dont have deputation letters now.


----------



## maq_qatar

prodigy+ said:


> Thanks for quick response.
> 
> Would stamping be enough as proof of stay for onsite or any other proofs would be required ? Because, for short term onsites, bank accounts are not created in foreign countries and I dont have deputation letters now.


Stamping is enough.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## pappu123

Hi Friends, 

I got my account statement from bank. Each time it is asking for the password. Does any body knows how to remove this password from the PDF? 

I searched internet but found some paid tools. can any body suggest some free tools


----------



## kevin538

Dear Friends, 

Please advice,

Is that enough to submit only documents related to the relevant occupation as per the ACS assessment or we have submitted for all the experience which we have showed in the assessment. Basically I have claimed for 10 yrs but ACS approved only 5 yrs as relevant occupation.


----------



## Mkgrover

Hi all

I have a query.. I have marketing specialist as occupation and am waiting for 1 july new list. Once it opens i will be submitting my EOI. I am currently studying in sydney but my occupation is most likely to open in canberra. 

My question is, will my case be processed for canberra while i am still completing my studies or will i have to wait till i finish my studies. I am qualifying 60 points already but took up mba to add points.

Please advice


----------



## _shel

Mkgrover said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a query.. I have marketing specialist as occupation and am waiting for 1 july new list. Once it opens i will be submitting my EOI. I am currently studying in sydney but my occupation is most likely to open in canberra.
> 
> My question is, will my case be processed for canberra while i am still completing my studies or will i have to wait till i finish my studies. I am qualifying 60 points already but took up mba to add points.
> 
> Please advice


 It can can be processed whilst you are studying but... 

You may struggle to get sponsorship from ACT whilst living in another state unless you have previously lived in ACT so have reason to return. 

You obviously cant use this period of studies for points if you are still studying.


----------



## Mkgrover

_shel said:


> It can can be processed whilst you are studying but... You may struggle to get sponsorship from ACT whilst living in another state unless you have previously lived in ACT so have reason to return. You obviously cant use this period of studies for points if you are still studying.


Thanks shel for your suggestions. I dont see why ACT should have a problem in granting d permit as my occupation does not get listed in NSW hence the option to pick ACT. 

My concerns are more related to my case being processed in due time while am still studying in sydney


----------



## _shel

Mkgrover said:


> Thanks shel for your suggestions. I dont see why ACT should have a problem in granting d permit as my occupation does not get listed in NSW hence the option to pick ACT.
> 
> My concerns are more related to my case being processed in due time while am still studying in sydney


 They dont care if it is listed on any other states list. 

Their concern is to how likely you are to fulfil your obligation and move to ACT once you get your visa. Which is after all the point of state sponsorship.
It is not a means of getting you more points and a visa. 
It is a means of fulfilling the states needs by having skilled workers move their permanently. 

If you are living in another state already and have no ties to ACT you are more likely to ignore that obligation and stay living in NSW than someone who is given state sponsorship who has never lived in Australia or already lives in ACT.


----------



## emerald89

*Sol 2014-2015*

Hey guys,

I saw the news that new SOL has been published and no occupation code has been removed. I am trying to find the info on the skill select site. Pls update if you find.


----------



## Usmann_

emerald89 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I saw the news that new SOL has been published and no occupation code has been removed. I am trying to find the info on the skill select site. Pls update if you find.


Check the CSOL LIST TOO. bro...

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting...
... IELTS training started...


----------



## mrsaurabhsharma

Dear Friends,

I had received my ACS Skill assessment Letter (attached) on 5th Aug 2013 and consequently I submitted my EOI application on 6th Aug 2013.

During the Skill select assessment, I provided the below educational qualifications details along with my 9+ years Professional Experience details

a) Master of Science (M.S.C) in Information & Technology completed in 2010
b) Bachelor Of Technology in Mechanical & Automation Engineering completed in 2004

In my Skill Assessment Result Letter, it was mentioned that:-

Your MASTER OF SCIENCE from <XXX> completed March 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF master Degree with major in Computing.

The following Employment after March 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (system analyst) of the ANZSCO code.

Dates: 11/10 – 05/13 (2 years 6 months)… Marked as “Yes” Relevant in EOI
Position: <xxx>
Employer: <xxx>
Country: <xxx>

Dates: 04/09 – 11/10 (1 years 7 months)…Marked as “Yes” Relevant in EOI
Position: <xxx>
Employer: <xxx>
Country: <xxx>

Dates: 02/08 – 04/09 (1 years 2 months… Marked as “No” Relevant in EOI
Position: <xxx>
Employer: <xxx>
Country: <xxx>

Etc...(Further Professional Experiences)

Hence during my EOI submission, I mentioned the 1st two work experiences only as “Yes” to Relevant and all prior work experiences before that as “No” and claimed 60 Points in EOI application (Please see attached the EOI Points Breakdown).

FYI, my 2nd work experience of Employment dates were 04/09 – 11/10 and March 2010 was coming in between. Hence, I had no choice but to mention this work experience as “Yes to Relevant”

On 27th April 2014,I received the correspondence that my EOI Points have been updated to 65 Points and on 26th May 2014, I have received the Invitation to apply for Australian Visa.

But, now I am not sure what should I do here:-

1) Should I go ahead and apply for Australian Visa with updated 65 points but I only have existing work experience document which I used to claim 60 points
2) I should wait for this EOI to be expired in 60 days time and after that break this 2nd work experience entry in skill select in to two entries :-

Apr 09 till Mar 10 with Experience Relevant as No
Mar 10 till Nov’10 with Experience Relevant as Yes

I will again get 60 points claim by doing this but the problem is EOI date will become fresh and my invitation chances will start from that date so basically I will have to wait for around 1 year or so in this option

Can anyone please advice what should I do here?

Thanks


----------



## Vasu G

Hello fellas.. Some good news.

There is no change in SOL/CSOL .. check it out.

Changes to Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) and Skilled Occupation List (SOL)


----------



## krish82

Vasu G said:


> Hello fellas.. Some good news.
> 
> There is no change in SOL/CSOL .. check it out.
> 
> Changes to Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) and Skilled Occupation List (SOL)


Hi visu, 
Thanks for the information...


----------



## nicemathan

Yeah that's correct. 

*Summary of changes*

The following changes will apply to applications made for the above visas on or after 1 July 2014. 

Occupations added to the SOL

The following occupations will be added to the SOL:

Chef (Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO) 351311)
Bricklayer (ANZSCO 331111)
Wall and Floor Tiler (ANZSCO 333411)

Occupations added to the CSOL

The following occupations will be added to the CSOL:

Hydrogeologist (ANZSCO 234413)
Exercise Physiologist (ANZSCO 234915)




Vasu G said:


> Hello fellas.. Some good news.
> 
> There is no change in SOL/CSOL .. check it out.
> 
> Changes to Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) and Skilled Occupation List (SOL)


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Any state has declared csol?
Criterias are same or changed?
On 6 bands which state is open for Mech engr?


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

_hello all, 

i want to ask a very basic question, but still knowing it would cause less worry.

I have submitted my EOI, waiting for an invite.

My passport is expiring in December (5 months from now).

Can I apply for passport renewal and invite/visa application process would go just fine or shall I wait for few more months? 

I live in Bangalore so applying for a passport would be another nightmare _


----------



## javedo

Hi All,
I am new to this forum. I received my positive ACS last month and IELTS results is awaited. My ACS was applied by my immigration agent but now, i am thinking to pursue my EOI and next case steps by my own. My immigration agent is not handing me over the original ACS letter but he has given me a scanned copy of it. 
Is there any chance i can have a duplicate one and if yes, then how and from where.
Thanks in advance


----------



## emerald89

Hi ,

ACS letter comes in pdf document. So, the copy that he gave to you might be the original document. 
Outwardly tell the agent that your intent is to pursue it on your own and ask for the email from ACS and the original pdf document. 




javedo said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to this forum. I received my positive ACS last month and IELTS results is awaited. My ACS was applied by my immigration agent but now, i am thinking to pursue my EOI and next case steps by my own. My immigration agent is not handing me over the original ACS letter but he has given me a scanned copy of it.
> Is there any chance i can have a duplicate one and if yes, then how and from where.
> Thanks in advance


----------



## sathyajithsr

Hi,

I have lodged my EOI for 189, on 9th June 2014 late night with 60 points. My occupation category is Electrical Engineer - 233311.

Can anybody tell me a tentative date for the invitation?


----------



## Gabrielle_2012

We have already received our visa this week, we are planning to visit Australia for three days this December. 

Do you guys have an idea about opening bank account overseas? Our plan is to open an acount this December, get the ATM card and do the formalities during our visit this December, then transfer part of our monthly salary from Abu Dhabi to the Australian Bank Account. Is this possible? 

Thank you for your help as always!!!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Gabrielle_2012 said:


> We have already received our visa this week, we are planning to visit Australia for three days this December.
> 
> Do you guys have an idea about opening bank account overseas? Our plan is to open an acount this December, get the ATM card and do the formalities during our visit this December, then transfer part of our monthly salary from Abu Dhabi to the Australian Bank Account. Is this possible?
> 
> Thank you for your help as always!!!


Congrats!


----------



## Gabrielle_2012

MaxTheWolf said:


> Congrats!


thanks for all the help and assistance. this forum has been very helpful to us. gratitude to all the members who unselfishly shared there knowledge and know-how. God bless to all.


----------



## javedo

Thanks mate. Really appreciate it.


----------



## idad

*People waiting for an invite:
*
Freezin (233911) 70pts 10th June 2014

mamaspizza (261313) 65 24th May 2014 (Invite received? Should have received an invite)

chennaiite (261111) 65pts 25th May 2014

thearc (2611) 65 points, 1 June 2014

abhishingwekar (2611) 65 points 1 June 2014

cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014 

Renuka123 (261313) 60 19th May 2014

trying_aussie (261313) 60 19th May 2014

Reca (2613) 60 points 19th May 2014

idad (261313) 60 23rd May 2014

nancyk (261313) 60 27th May 2014

Tashi_Norem (261313) 60 28th May 2014

australiadream (261313) 60 30th May 2014

Khuldun (221111) 60pts 1st June 2014

Manisha4880 (261313) 60 points 2nd June 2014

rohitw (261313) 60pts 3rd June 2014 (Vic SS)

vip (261313) 60ptd 4th June 2014

yarsatya (261313) 60pts 4th June 2014

delhi_ankur (263111) 60 points 7 June 2014

Dave H (263111) 60 points 7th June 2014

Rah1x (261312) 60 points 7th June 2014

El Hoss 60pts 7th June 2014 (SA SS)

sathyajithsr (233311) 60pts 9th June 2014

cancerianlrules (224111) 60pts 11 June 2014

kevin538 (2611) 60pts 12th June 2014

kingcantona7 55 points May 19th 2014 (Vic SS)

--- _Invitation round 9th of June 2014: 60 points 30th of May (unofficial, according to this forum) _---


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mrsaurabhsharma said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I had received my ACS Skill assessment Letter (attached) on 5th Aug 2013 and consequently I submitted my EOI application on 6th Aug 2013.
> 
> During the Skill select assessI provided the below educational qualifications details along with my 9+ years Professional Experience details
> 
> a) Master of Science (M.S.C) in Information & Technology completed in 2010
> b) Bachelor Of Technology in Mechanical & Automation Engineering completed in 2004
> 
> In my Skill Assessment Result Letter, it was mentioned that:-
> 
> Your MASTER OF SCIENCE from <XXX> completed March 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF master Degree with major in Computing.
> 
> The following Employment after March 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (system analyst) of the ANZSCO code.
> 
> Dates: 11/10 – 05/13 (2 years 6 months)… Marked as “Yes” Relevant in EOI
> Position: <xxx>
> Employer: <xxx>
> Country: <xxx>
> 
> Dates: 04/09 – 11/10 (1 years 7 months)…Marked as “Yes” Relevant in EOI
> Position: <xxx>
> Employer: <xxx>
> Country: <xxx>
> 
> Dates: 02/08 – 04/09 (1 years 2 months… Marked as “No” Relevant in EOI
> Position: <xxx>
> Employer: <xxx>
> Country: <xxx>
> 
> Etc...(Further Professional Experiences)
> 
> Hence during my EOI submission, I mentioned the 1st two work experiences only as “Yes” to Relevant and all prior work experiences before that as “No” and claimed 60 Points in EOI application (Please see attached the EOI Points Breakdown).
> 
> FYI, my 2nd work experience of Employment dates were 04/09 – 11/10 and March 2010 was coming in between. Hence, I had no choice but to mention this work experience as “Yes to Relevant”
> 
> On 27th April 2014,I received the correspondence that my EOI Points have been updated to 65 Points and on 26th May 2014, I have received the Invitation to apply for Australian Visa.
> 
> But, now I am not sure what should I do here:-
> 
> 1) Should I go ahead and apply for Australian Visa with updated 65 points but I only have existing work experience document which I used to claim 60 points
> 2) I should wait for this EOI to be expired in 60 days time and after that break this 2nd work experience entry in skill select in to two entries :-
> 
> Apr 09 till Mar 10 with Experience Relevant as No
> Mar 10 till Nov’10 with Experience Relevant as Yes
> 
> I will again get 60 points claim by doing this but the problem is EOI date will become fresh and my invitation chances will start from that date so basically I will have to wait for around 1 year or so in this option
> 
> Can anyone please advice what should I do here?
> 
> Thanks


Hi there

As I read your case I saw that you have got incremental points for this error of yours. Yes, it is an error, and I strongly believe this file will get rejected as you claimed 65 points where as your genuine claim should be 60 points until Feb 2015. Thereafter you can claim 65 points.

Now, the correct way to go about it is to create a new email address and skillselect account; and submit a new EOI now, which will not be an issue, rather than wait for 60 days in the same skillselect account. Do remember to split your experience into one 'yes' and one 'no'.

You should do this bit without delay. I doubt whether getting in touch with DIBP on this issue would be fruitful given that you have received incremental points.

Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

javedo said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to this forum. I received my positive ACS last month and IELTS results is awaited. My ACS was applied by my immigration agent but now, i am thinking to pursue my EOI and next case steps by my own. My immigration agent is not handing me over the original ACS letter but he has given me a scanned copy of it.
> Is there any chance i can have a duplicate one and if yes, then how and from where.
> Thanks in advance


Hi

What according to you makes getting original assessment letter better than its scanned copy?

Your worry, if any, is baseless. You have the scanned copy of the letter, right? Take a printout and get it notarized/certified and color scan it and upload. No one will question you anything about it.

Cheers!


----------



## anandc

Hi guys,

I have received my ACS confirmation for > 8 years of experience under 261313 (Software Engineer). Plus IELTS 8.5 (L-9, R-8.5,W-8.5,S-7.5) and submitted my EOI with 65 points on 10th of June.

What are the chances of getting an invitation on 23rd June invitation round(189) ?

Can anyone shed some light on the same, as I see till 26th May round 4528/4800 quota was already filled ?
Also for 9th June round, the skill select site does not show any updates ? what could be the issue ?


----------



## tarunar1

Gabrielle_2012 said:


> thanks for all the help and assistance. this forum has been very helpful to us. gratitude to all the members who unselfishly shared there knowledge and know-how. God bless to all.


Congrats... All the best...


----------



## idad

anandc said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received my ACS confirmation for > 8 years of experience under 261313 (Software Engineer). Plus IELTS 8.5 (L-9, R-8.5,W-8.5,S-7.5) and submitted my EOI with 65 points on 10th of June.
> 
> What are the chances of getting an invitation on 23rd June invitation round(189) ?
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on the same, as I see till 26th May round 4528/4800 quota was already filled ?
> Also for 9th June round, the skill select site does not show any updates ? what could be the issue ?


The report from SkillSelect should be released any day now but unofficially it seem like the quota for 2613 has been reach. I for example should had an invite from last invitation period in that case. You probably have to wait until first invitation period in July.


----------



## mrsaurabhsharma

Hi MaxTheWolf,

Thanks for your reply.May I know what is DIBP & how can I contact it ?

Also,if I create another e-mail with all the same details in EOI forms etc,will it not be a problem for me ?

Please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mrsaurabhsharma said:


> Hi MaxTheWolf,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.May I know what is DIBP & how can I contact it ?
> 
> Also,if I create another e-mail with all the same details in EOI forms etc,will it not be a problem for me ?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


DIBP - Department of Immigration and Border Protection, Australia

No another Skillselect account will not be a problem, though it is a notorious peice of work.


----------



## anandc

idad said:


> The report from SkillSelect should be released any day now but unofficially it seem like the quota for 2613 has been reach. I for example should had an invite from last invitation period in that case. You probably have to wait until first invitation period in July.


So does it mean that 2014-15 invitations start in the first invitation round of July ? Is is published somewhere or would I need to wait for few months more ?


----------



## Steve_SAP

I have taken a PCC for Canada just few days back. Since I am traveling to Canada for project work this week, I will not be able to initiate the new PCC for australia.

Will case officer accept the PCC taken for canada?

Or Is it mandatory to get one more PCC specifically for australia?


----------



## idad

anandc said:


> So does it mean that 2014-15 invitations start in the first invitation round of July ? Is is published somewhere or would I need to wait for few months more ?


Yes, migration year 2014-15 starts from 1 of July.


----------



## Tashi_Norem

idad said:


> *People waiting for an invite:
> *
> Freezin (233911) 70pts 10th June 2014
> 
> mamaspizza (261313) 65 24th May 2014 (Invite received? Should have received an invite)
> 
> chennaiite (261111) 65pts 25th May 2014
> 
> thearc (2611) 65 points, 1 June 2014
> 
> abhishingwekar (2611) 65 points 1 June 2014
> 
> cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014
> 
> Renuka123 (261313) 60 19th May 2014
> 
> trying_aussie (261313) 60 19th May 2014
> 
> Reca (2613) 60 points 19th May 2014
> 
> idad (261313) 60 23rd May 2014
> 
> nancyk (261313) 60 27th May 2014
> 
> Tashi_Norem (261313) 60 28th May 2014
> 
> australiadream (261313) 60 30th May 2014
> 
> Khuldun (221111) 60pts 1st June 2014
> 
> Manisha4880 (261313) 60 points 2nd June 2014
> 
> rohitw (261313) 60pts 3rd June 2014 (Vic SS)
> 
> vip (261313) 60ptd 4th June 2014
> 
> yarsatya (261313) 60pts 4th June 2014
> 
> delhi_ankur (263111) 60 points 7 June 2014
> 
> Dave H (263111) 60 points 7th June 2014
> 
> Rah1x (261312) 60 points 7th June 2014
> 
> El Hoss 60pts 7th June 2014 (SA SS)
> 
> sathyajithsr (233311) 60pts 9th June 2014
> 
> cancerianlrules (224111) 60pts 11 June 2014
> 
> kevin538 (2611) 60pts 12th June 2014
> 
> kingcantona7 55 points May 19th 2014 (Vic SS)
> 
> --- _Invitation round 9th of June 2014: 60 points 30th of May (unofficial, according to this forum) _---


I guess invitation round for 9th June 2014:60 points cannot be 30th May. Many people with 60 points who have submitted their EOI before 30th May did not receive their invitation...that cannot be true...

May be the ceiling has been reached.


----------



## anandc

idad said:


> Yes, migration year 2014-15 starts from 1 of July.


Many thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## anandc

Add my name anandc (261313) 65 points 10th June 2014 to the list please (awaiting invitation)


----------



## raguvenkat

Hi All
Add me as well venkat(2613) 60 points filled on 16th june 2014.


----------



## idad

Tashi_Norem said:


> I guess invitation round for 9th June 2014:60 points cannot be 30th May. Many people with 60 points who have submitted their EOI before 30th May did not receive their invitation...that cannot be true...
> 
> May be the ceiling has been reached.


It is because the ceiling is either reached or constrained for two occupations...


----------



## idad

*Waiting for an invite:*

Freezin (233911) 70pts 10th June 2014

mamaspizza (261313) 65 24th May 2014 (Invite received? Should have received an invite)

chennaiite (261111) 65pts 25th May 2014

thearc (2611) 65 points, 1 June 2014

abhishingwekar (2611) 65 points 1 June 2014

anandc (261313) 65pts 10th June 2014

cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014 

Renuka123 (261313) 60 19th May 2014

trying_aussie (261313) 60 19th May 2014

Reca (2613) 60 points 19th May 2014

idad (261313) 60 23rd May 2014

nancyk (261313) 60 27th May 2014

Tashi_Norem (261313) 60 28th May 2014

australiadream (261313) 60 30th May 2014

Khuldun (221111) 60pts 1st June 2014

Manisha4880 (261313) 60 points 2nd June 2014

rohitw (261313) 60pts 3rd June 2014 (Vic SS)

vip (261313) 60ptd 4th June 2014

yarsatya (261313) 60pts 4th June 2014

delhi_ankur (263111) 60 points 7 June 2014

Dave H (263111) 60 points 7th June 2014

Rah1x (261312) 60 points 7th June 2014

El Hoss 60pts 7th June 2014 (SA SS)

sathyajithsr (233311) 60pts 9th June 2014

cancerianlrules (224111) 60pts 11 June 2014

kevin538 (2611) 60pts 12th June 2014

raguvenkat (2613) 60 points 16th june 2014

kingcantona7 55 points May 19th 2014 (Vic SS)

_--- Invitation round 9th of June 2014: 30th of May (unofficial, according to this forum) ---_
_Occupations constraints for 2611
Occupation ceiling probably reached for 2613 (unofficial)_


----------



## idad

The report from last invitation is released, last invite as:
60 points 30/5/2014 9.58pm

For 2611:
65 points 26/5/2014 1.32pm

They didn't release any information for 2613 which is weird, and there is still 136 spots left this migration year.


----------



## idad

idad said:


> The report from last invitation is released, last invite as:
> 60 points 30/5/2014 9.58pm
> 
> For 2611:
> 65 points 26/5/2014 1.32pm
> 
> They didn't release any information for 2613 which is weird, and there is still 136 spots left this migration year.


Which is great (at least for me!)  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vip

idad said:


> The report from last invitation is released, last invite as:
> 60 points 30/5/2014 9.58pm
> 
> For 2611:
> 65 points 26/5/2014 1.32pm
> 
> They didn't release any information for 2613 which is weird, and there is still 136 spots left this migration year.


i had a look at the report as well but it left me wondering that if the cut off date is 30/05, then why didn't some of the members in category 2613 receive an invite even though when the ceiling limit hasn't been reached as yet


----------



## idad

vip said:


> i had a look at the report as well but it left me wondering that if the cut off date is 30/05, then why didn't some of the members in category 2613 receive an invite even though when the ceiling limit hasn't been reached as yet


136 is exactly half of the spots left from the previous round.. So I'm guessing it is a cut-off but they haven't mentioned it... I have written on their Facebook page. Hope they will answer!


----------



## tirik.ijrad

From 1 July DIBP is raising fees up to double.


----------



## vip

tirik.ijrad said:


> From 1 July DIBP is raising fees up to double.


what is the source of this info?


----------



## yarsatya

vip said:


> i had a look at the report as well but it left me wondering that if the cut off date is 30/05, then why didn't some of the members in category 2613 receive an invite even though when the ceiling limit hasn't been reached as yet


I believe as the max ceiling for this round was 1250 for 189 which includes all the occupations hence may be they have given priority to some other occupations or the people who have higher points. Just a thought...


----------



## tirik.ijrad

vip said:


> what is the source of this info?


Wait and watch...


----------



## tarunar1

tirik.ijrad said:


> From 1 July DIBP is raising fees up to double.


As per latest news till yesterday, the visa evidence charge will be doubled.... No news on immigration fees...


----------



## tarunar1

tirik.ijrad said:


> Wait and watch...


As per latest news till yesterday, the visa evidence charge will be doubled.... No news on immigration fees...


----------



## Vasu G

tarunar1 said:


> As per latest news till yesterday, the visa evidence charge will be doubled.... No news on immigration fees...


There won't be any changes dude... there is a fee calculator in immi website. Couple of months before I tried checking for the dates after July'14 and it was not displaying. Now I tried and the fees is same. 3520 AUD.


----------



## tarunar1

Vasu G said:


> There won't be any changes dude... there is a fee calculator in immi website. Couple of months before I tried checking for the dates after July'14 and it was not displaying. Now I tried and the fees is same. 3520 AUD.


Exactly Vasu, that's what i mentioned, there will be no changes to the immigration fees only visa stamping fees will be doubled from $70 to $150.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

tarunar1 said:


> As per latest news till yesterday, the visa evidence charge will be doubled.... No news on immigration fees...


It's a business for Australia. Wait and watch...it will be declared in short time.


----------



## Vasu G

tarunar1 said:


> Exactly Vasu, that's what i mentioned, there will be no changes to the immigration fees only visa stamping fees will be doubled from $70 to $150.


One of my friend who went on 16th to Sydney said that the immigration authorities (on Journey) did his stamping without charging.


----------



## mrsaurabhsharma

]Hi MaxTheWolf,

Thanks for your reply.Do you have any contact details especially the e-mail id for DIBP - Department of Immigration and Border Protection, Australia so that i can contact them for my query.Pls let me know.

Thanks
mrsaurabhsharma


----------



## idad

yarsatya said:


> I believe as the max ceiling for this round was 1250 for 189 which includes all the occupations hence may be they have given priority to some other occupations or the people who have higher points. Just a thought...


That is true but there is also an occupation ceiling for each occupation on the SOLs list. You find everything on skillselects webpage. So when their are a lot of applicants for a specific occupation they have an ceiling for each occupation so the spots doesn't fill up directly. Also, this mean they will get more people with higher score...


----------



## pc1008

Hi all,
I am a Mechanical Engineer & have a lodged EOI on 29.05.14 with 65 points,but the results on the DIBP site shows that the cutoff for 189 visa was for 30.05.14 with 60 points.does that mean that i should have received the invite by now?
My agent is telling me that he has not yet received invite yet?
if i want to track the status,what is the way ?
thanks


----------



## Vasu G

I'm now part of 189. +5 points added just now. ...  :music:


----------



## gold4uin

Guys, please help!

I had 2 employments and I am done with skill assessment which is positive. 

However skill assessment authority Vetassess has not favourably judged 2nd employment a.ka. last employment particularly because the designation is that if a trainee. There is no mention of it in the Skill assessment letter.

Now while lodging EOI they are asking for employment history of past 10 years. 

So should I include the employment in the EOI which has not been judged favourably?

Thanks !


----------



## jre05

Vasu G said:


> I'm now part of 189. +5 points added just now. ...  :music:


:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: Party? :music::bathbaby:


----------



## Vasu G

jre05 said:


> :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: Party? :music::bathbaby:



Sure..Will give once i get Visa granted....


----------



## kingcantona7

hi..the current invitation round visa date of effect is 30/05 with 60 points....in addition,it says for 2611 it is 65 points and 26/05...SkillSelect - 9 June Round Results
does that mean for every other occupation everyone with 60 or more points applied on or before 30/05 has an invitation by now...please help me understand...


----------



## javedo

vip said:


> i had a look at the report as well but it left me wondering that if the cut off date is 30/05, then why didn't some of the members in category 2613 receive an invite even though when the ceiling limit hasn't been reached as yet


Hi,
I am confused as not sure which one comes first either EOI or state nomination submission. One of the member told me to apply for state nomination and then state will ask you to submit EOI however i can see ur n some other members signature like EOI submitted and then got state nomination. Can you please guide me on it.
Thanks


----------



## tarunar1

javedo said:


> Hi,
> I am confused as not sure which one comes first either EOI or state nomination submission. One of the member told me to apply for state nomination and then state will ask you to submit EOI however i can see ur n some other members signature like EOI submitted and then got state nomination. Can you please guide me on it.
> Thanks


You first need to file eoi and than apply for state sponsorship. If your application is approved by state, your eoi will automatically be selected by dibp once you apply for visa.


----------



## anandc

*New correspondence*

Has anyone else got a new correspondence on skillselect login stating that "Skill assessments would be valid for maximum of 3 years and should be valid during the time of invitation for 189 and @ the time of visa application for some other visa categories.

Not that it effects me now, as my skill assessment has been done last month, but I believe it might be a useful info for others.


----------



## thearc

javedo said:


> Hi,
> I am confused as not sure which one comes first either EOI or state nomination submission. One of the member told me to apply for state nomination and then state will ask you to submit EOI however i can see ur n some other members signature like EOI submitted and then got state nomination. Can you please guide me on it.
> Thanks


I am not sure about all, but for some you can do it in either order like i did for Victoria. They ask for your ACS and IELTS Details only and you can get a SS from them first and then submit an EOI basis that. Another way is to file an EOI first selecting SS and name of State you have applied to Sponsorship for. In this case, as soon as your SS gets approved, you will get an Invite (in the invitation round which follows the date of receiving SS)


----------



## idad

pc1008 said:


> Hi all,
> I am a Mechanical Engineer & have a lodged EOI on 29.05.14 with 65 points,but the results on the DIBP site shows that the cutoff for 189 visa was for 30.05.14 with 60 points.does that mean that i should have received the invite by now?
> My agent is telling me that he has not yet received invite yet?
> if i want to track the status,what is the way ?
> thanks


You can login to skillselect and check the status. Ask your agent for your username and password. SkillSelect

I don't know why you haven't got an invite. Doesn't seem that 2335 have restrictions... Just ask your agent to actually login to the account and check if you got an invite or do it yourself. I'm not using a agent...


----------



## piyush1132003

anandc said:


> Has anyone else got a new correspondence on skillselect login stating that "Skill assessments would be valid for maximum of 3 years and should be valid during the time of invitation for 189 and @ the time of visa application for some other visa categories.
> 
> Not that it effects me now, as my skill assessment has been done last month, but I believe it might be a useful info for others.


Yes...thats confusing for me, where my ACS has expired this march and not sure I need new ACS or previous one can be used, any expert can advise ?


----------



## anandc

piyush1132003 said:


> Yes...thats confusing for me, where my ACS has expired this march and not sure I need new ACS or previous one can be used, any expert can advise ?


If the letter says its expired, you would need a new one, cannot reuse the same, unless you have already submitted the application.
In that case you dont need to do anything


----------



## piyush1132003

anandc said:


> If the letter says its expired, you would need a new one, cannot reuse the same, unless you have already submitted the application.
> In that case you dont need to do anything


Thanks buddy, do you have idea that ACS letter have somewhere written about the expiration date ?
PS:I am saying coz my agent is having my ACS letter


----------



## raguvenkat

Hi piyush1132003,
By rules, the ACS is valid 2 years from the date of issue. It will be clealry mentioned in the ACS result.


----------



## piyush1132003

raguvenkat said:


> Hi piyush1132003,
> By rules, the ACS is valid 2 years from the date of issue. It will be clealry mentioned in the ACS result.


Thanks buddy, I thought that I may use my previous ACS as they have changed the norms from 2 to 3 years.
But it looks like I have to wait for new ACS letter with 2 years deduction...


----------



## OZ Dreams

Hello Fellow Aspirants, this question may have been answered on this thread before but i lost patience whil running through the last 500 pages of 1499 pages.

My question is what are the documents to be submitted with the EOI application if any??


----------



## tarunar1

OZ Dreams said:


> Hello Fellow Aspirants, this question may have been answered on this thread before but i lost patience whil running through the last 500 pages of 1499 pages.
> 
> My question is what are the documents to be submitted with the EOI application if any??


No document's to be submitted with Eoi, you should have ielts score before u file eoi. Also its better to have the assessment before filing an eoi.


----------



## OZ Dreams

tarunar1 said:


> No document's to be submitted with Eoi, you should have ielts score before u file eoi. Also its better to have the assessment before filing an eoi.


Hi Tarun

Thanks for the prompt input, i have both of those(IELTS score & Vetassess report ready) then maybe i am good to go.


----------



## tarunar1

OZ Dreams said:


> Hi Tarun
> 
> Thanks for the prompt input, i have both of those(IELTS score & Vetassess report ready) then maybe i am good to go.


Yes go ahead and log your eoi, all the best


----------



## honey4215

you can for revalidation.
it's just 200$


----------



## thota123

Hi guys,
I need an expert advice,I got invitation for 189 and Iam abt to lodge my visa,but I have problem,my spouse has been to australia on student visa on march 2Abcd003 and she couldn't passes her two conscutive semisters,so her visa was cancelled on feb 2004,then she over stayed for months atlast in November 2004 ,immigration caught her and she was deported on November 2004.so I wuld like to know what are percentage of getting visa?and we paid the deportation charges ,last year.please anyone comment or advice on this.


----------



## kevin538

Dear seniors,

I have got the email from DIBP as given below; basically my skill assessment is valid till 9th September 2014, should I have to do the assessment again, I have submitted EOI on 13th June 2014 and waiting for invitation. 

Email from DIBP: 
This email is to advise you that from 1 July 2014, if a skills assessment is required, it will only be valid for a period of 3 years from the date of issue, unless a shorter validity period is specified on the assessment. 
If you receive an invitation and your points have decreased or your personal information is not accurate, you should not proceed to lodge a visa application. You should correct the information in your EOI once it lapses and wait to receive another invitation.


Looking forward your valuable comments.


----------



## tarunar1

kevin538 said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> I have got the email from DIBP as given below; basically my skill assessment is valid till 9th September 2014, should I have to do the assessment again, I have submitted EOI on 13th June 2014 and waiting for invitation.
> 
> Email from DIBP:
> This email is to advise you that from 1 July 2014, if a skills assessment is required, it will only be valid for a period of 3 years from the date of issue, unless a shorter validity period is specified on the assessment.
> If you receive an invitation and your points have decreased or your personal information is not accurate, you should not proceed to lodge a visa application. You should correct the information in your EOI once it lapses and wait to receive another invitation.
> 
> Looking forward your valuable comments.


Is there any date mentioned on when your assessment expires?? Its from which department/body??


----------



## kingcantona7

sorry to repost..
hi..the current invitation round visa date of effect is 30/05 with 60 points....in addition,it says for 2611 it is 65 points and 26/05...SkillSelect - 9 June Round Results
does that mean for every other occupation everyone with 60 or more points applied on or before 30/05 has an invitation by now...please help me understand...


----------



## kevin538

tarunar1 said:


> Is there any date mentioned on when your assessment expires?? Its from which department/body??


ACS ( Expiry Date : 9th September)


----------



## blak3

fml.

I accidentally have a wrong country of birth on my EOI and i was invited.

Would that cause visa cancellation?

Any advise is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## tarunar1

kevin538 said:


> ACS ( Expiry Date : 9th September)


If that's the case, you will need to hope you get invite and apply before it expires... Acs is valid for 2 years from the date of result.


----------



## kevin538

tarunar1 said:


> If that's the case, you will need to hope you get invite and apply before it expires... Acs is valid for 2 years from the date of result.


I had already applied EOI and waiting for the invite wt wuld be the chances for Systems Analyst - 261112


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

Occupation ceiling moved for all. 

2631 Computer Network Professionals 1800 *1363*

It was *1095 *till a couple of days ago. Too close.

Wish you a Good luck to all.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

kevin538 said:


> I had already applied EOI and waiting for the invite wt wuld be the chances for Systems Analyst - 261112


you might have to wait for a little while. I found this on skill select. Please go thru : 

SkillSelect - 9 June Round Results

*Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the below occupation, invitations for this occupation will be issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the remainder of the 2013-14 programme year. Please also note that SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent (Subclass 189) visas and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional – Family Sponsored) visas. If all places are taken up by Subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for Subclass 489 visas:

ICT Business and Systems Analysts
*


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

kevin538 said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> I have got the email from DIBP as given below; basically my skill assessment is valid till 9th September 2014, should I have to do the assessment again, I have submitted EOI on 13th June 2014 and waiting for invitation.
> 
> Email from DIBP:
> This email is to advise you that from 1 July 2014, if a skills assessment is required, it will only be valid for a period of 3 years from the date of issue, unless a shorter validity period is specified on the assessment.
> If you receive an invitation and your points have decreased or your personal information is not accurate, you should not proceed to lodge a visa application. You should correct the information in your EOI once it lapses and wait to receive another invitation.
> 
> 
> Looking forward your valuable comments.



I got the email too, but relax, you have time till 9 Sep, 2014.


----------



## anandc

piyush1132003 said:


> Thanks buddy, do you have idea that ACS letter have somewhere written about the expiration date ?
> PS:I am saying coz my agent is having my ACS letter


Yes, it clearly states the time for which it is valid, mine is for next 24 months


----------



## pappu123

delhi_ankur said:


> Occupation ceiling moved for all.
> 
> 2631 Computer Network Professionals 1800 *1363*
> 
> It was *1095 *till a couple of days ago. Too close.
> 
> Wish you a Good luck to all.


All the quota will get refreshed in July. We are having last invitation round for this year (1st July 2013 to 30th June 2014) on 23rd June. 

Hope all will get invitation


----------



## pappu123

anandc said:


> Yes, it clearly states the time for which it is valid, mine is for next 24 months


It is valid for 2 years from the date of issue.


----------



## kevin538

delhi_ankur said:


> I got the email too, but relax, you have time till 9 Sep, 2014.



Do you think before Sep will I get invite, How abt ur Assessment validity which is also valid for short time.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

kevin538 said:


> Do you think before Sep will I get invite, How abt ur Assessment validity which is also valid for short time.


I got my acs dated feb 2014... So still have 1.5 yrs


----------



## Manisha4880

Hi guys,

I have received my invitation for 489 NSW sponsorship -2613 occupation. It will expire on 29/06/14.

I have also submitted EOI for 189 on 2nd june with 60 points for 2613 occupation.

Can anyone plz advise me should I wait for 189 invitation or should I apply 489 visa?

As 489 visa cost a big amount of money, I want to wait for 189 invitation. But I am scared if they increase EOI points from 60 to 65 in July, will create a trouble for me.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## pappu123

kevin538 said:


> Do you think before Sep will I get invite, How abt ur Assessment validity which is also valid for short time.


Definitely you will get an invitation before september.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Manisha4880 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received my invitation for 489 NSW sponsorship -2613 occupation. It will expire on 29/06/14.
> 
> I have also submitted EOI for 189 on 2nd june with 60 points for 2613 occupation.
> 
> Can anyone plz advise me should I wait for 189 invitation or should I apply 489 visa?
> 
> As 489 visa cost a big amount of money, I want to wait for 189 invitation. But I am scared if they increase EOI points from 60 to 65 in July, will create a trouble for me.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.


Hi M

As revision in points required is a major change, such changes are announced well in advance. So the likelihood of 65 points requirement is very less as nothing has been announced yet. 
I'm not sure how soon you would get an invite under 189, i guess it would also depend on the occupation ceiling of 2613.

Good luck!


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Hello Expats,

I have submitted EOI and applied for Victoria SS in first week of June'14.

I received the initial acknowledgment exactly a week after, which mentions that the maximum time required would be 12 weeks.

However, I worried since July'14 is around corner.

Can expats who have already got the VIC SS for 263111 please share the timelines they required only for VIC ss.

Regards,


----------



## idad

kingcantona7 said:


> sorry to repost..
> hi..the current invitation round visa date of effect is 30/05 with 60 points....in addition,it says for 2611 it is 65 points and 26/05...SkillSelect - 9 June Round Results
> does that mean for every other occupation everyone with 60 or more points applied on or before 30/05 has an invitation by now...please help me understand...


Yes, except for people from 2611 and 2613


----------



## idad

blak3 said:


> fml.
> 
> I accidentally have a wrong country of birth on my EOI and i was invited.
> 
> Would that cause visa cancellation?
> 
> Any advise is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I wouldn't take the risk!


----------



## anandc

idad said:


> Yes, except for people from 2611 and 2613


Are there any guys with 65 points who did not get invite for 2613, even if they applied before the 30th of May 2014, can anyone with 65 points in this category post some updates?


----------



## kingcantona7

But the result talks about 2611 only and not 2613..
So how did you infer the same...please help understand


----------



## Vasu G

Hi,

If someone has a waiting list. Please add me. 

261313 - 60 points (189) - Visa date of effect - 19/06/2014.

Thanks


----------



## ph2sg2au

Hi Guys!

Newbie here and this is my first post. 

I submitted my EOI for 189 yesterday, 20-Jun-2014 - 70 points - 261311

Praying to get an invitation in the next cutoff.

Good luck to all of us!


----------



## kevin538

ph2sg2au said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Newbie here and this is my first post.
> 
> I submitted my EOI for 189 yesterday, 20-Jun-2014 - 70 points - 261311
> 
> Praying to get an invitation in the next cutoff.
> 
> Good luck to all of us!


You will get invite in July 2014


----------



## ph2sg2au

kevin538 said:


> You will get invite in July 2014


Hi kevin538,

I am still praying to get an invite on 24-Jun cutoff. If no luck, I agree with you that I will be getting an invitation (hopefully) by 2nd Monday of July

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## kevin538

ph2sg2au said:


> Hi kevin538,
> 
> I am still praying to get an invite on 24-Jun cutoff. If no luck, I agree with you that I will be getting an invitation (hopefully) by 2nd Monday of July
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Wishing u all the best to get an invite on 24-Jun cutoff.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vasu G

ph2sg2au said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Newbie here and this is my first post.
> 
> I submitted my EOI for 189 yesterday, 20-Jun-2014 - 70 points - 261311
> 
> Praying to get an invitation in the next cutoff.
> 
> Good luck to all of us!


Save your prayers for your grant dude !!!... because you will definitely get invited on 23rd June.


----------



## ph2sg2au

Vasu G said:


> Save your prayers for your grant dude !!!... because you will definitely get invited on 23rd June.


Thank you! I will definitely pray harder for the grant!


----------



## wallabie

SL76 said:


> Hi all
> i am applying for Insurance Agent 611211 (open at the moment in ACT SS 190) and need to find job postings. Hsve been trying abt 12 sites but cant find even 1. If anyone knows any site or info, pl help. thxxxx.


" 

Hi buddy, i am planning to apply as insurance agent for aus. I have done an advanced diploma in business from aus. I have 1.5 yrs of experience working in insurance industry. Please let me know what is your total experience and your qualification.


----------



## cprogramer84

*points breakup*

Hi
70 is a great score to have can u plz provide ur points break up ?



ph2sg2au said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Newbie here and this is my first post.
> 
> I submitted my EOI for 189 yesterday, 20-Jun-2014 - 70 points - 261311
> 
> Praying to get an invitation in the next cutoff.
> 
> Good luck to all of us!


----------



## Rah1x

Hi, guyz can someone please check here... i think the list has expended since last time... or maybe i missed something. Check the sol in occupationsal ceiling table...

SkillSelect


----------



## austrailadream

Yet to receive an invite but planning beforehand for the lodge. Do I need to have the latest employment letter? I have one dated back in March used for ACS. Is it okay to use the same reference letter?


----------



## pappu123

austrailadream said:


> Yet to receive an invite but planning beforehand for the lodge. Do I need to have the latest employment letter? I have one dated back in March used for ACS. Is it okay to use the same reference letter?


You don't have to work latest. Whatever you have submitted to ACS should work out.


----------



## pappu123

austrailadream said:


> Yet to receive an invite but planning beforehand for the lodge. Do I need to have the latest employment letter? I have one dated back in March used for ACS. Is it okay to use the same reference letter?


You don't have to getlatest. Whatever you have submitted to ACS should work out.


----------



## ph2sg2au

cprogramer84 said:


> Hi
> 70 is a great score to have can u plz provide ur points break up ?


￼￼￼Hi, 

Breakdown below:
Age - 25
￼English Language Ability (IELTS 7) - 10
￼￼Bachelor Degree - 15
￼Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation - 15
￼￼￼Partner Skills - 5
￼￼￼￼￼Total: 70


----------



## piyush1132003

ph2sg2au said:


> ￼￼￼Hi,
> 
> Breakdown below:
> Age - 25
> ￼English Language Ability (IELTS 7) - 10
> ￼￼Bachelor Degree - 15
> ￼Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation - 15
> ￼￼￼Partner Skills - 5
> ￼￼￼￼￼Total: 70


That means..in actual you have 10 years of exp and ACS or equivalent authority considered for 8 years ?


----------



## idad

_*Waiting for an invite:*_

--- _70 points:_

Freezin (233911) 70pts 10th June 2014

ph2sg2au (261311) 70pts 20th June 2014

--- _65 points:_

chennaiite (261111) 65pts 25th May 2014

thearc (2611) 65 points, 1 June 2014

abhishingwekar (2611) 65 points 1 June 2014

anandc (261313) 65pts 10th June 2014

--- _60 points:_

cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014 

Renuka123 (261313) 60 19th May 2014

trying_aussie (261313) 60 19th May 2014

Reca (2613) 60 points 19th May 2014

idad (261313) 60 23rd May 2014

nancyk (261313) 60 27th May 2014

Tashi_Norem (261313) 60 28th May 2014

australiadream (261313) 60 30th May 2014

Khuldun (221111) 60pts 1st June 2014

Manisha4880 (261313) 60 points 2nd June 2014

rohitw (261313) 60pts 3rd June 2014 (Vic SS)

vip (261313) 60ptd 4th June 2014

yarsatya (261313) 60pts 4th June 2014

delhi_ankur (263111) 60 points 7 June 2014

Dave H (263111) 60 points 7th June 2014

Rah1x (261312) 60 points 7th June 2014

El Hoss 60pts 7th June 2014 (SA SS)

sathyajithsr (233311) 60pts 9th June 2014

cancerianlrules (224111) 60pts 11 June 2014

kevin538 (2611) 60pts 12th June 2014

raguvenkat (2613) 60 points 16th june 2014

Vasu G (261313) 60 points 19th June 2014

kingcantona7 55 points May 19th 2014 (Vic SS)


*Invitation round 9th of June 2014:*
_Visa 189:_
60 points 30/5/2014 9.58pm
(2611) 65 points 26/5/2014 1.32pm
_Visa 489: _
65 points 8/8/2013 5.34pm


----------



## idad

chennaiite said:


> Thats good news on 14-15 SOL List!
> 
> Btw, with 65 points, and EOI submitted on 25-May, I'm yet to receive invitation for 261111


Sure you didn't get an invite? According to SkillSelect:
2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	65	26/5/2014 1.32pm


----------



## cancerianlrules

idad said:


> Waiting for an invite:
> 
> --- 70 points:
> 
> Freezin (233911) 70pts 10th June 2014
> 
> ph2sg2au (261311) 70pts 20th June 2014
> 
> --- 65 points:
> 
> chennaiite (261111) 65pts 25th May 2014
> 
> thearc (2611) 65 points, 1 June 2014
> 
> abhishingwekar (2611) 65 points 1 June 2014
> 
> anandc (261313) 65pts 10th June 2014
> 
> --- 60 points:
> 
> cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014
> 
> Renuka123 (261313) 60 19th May 2014
> 
> trying_aussie (261313) 60 19th May 2014
> 
> Reca (2613) 60 points 19th May 2014
> 
> idad (261313) 60 23rd May 2014
> 
> nancyk (261313) 60 27th May 2014
> 
> Tashi_Norem (261313) 60 28th May 2014
> 
> australiadream (261313) 60 30th May 2014
> 
> Khuldun (221111) 60pts 1st June 2014
> 
> Manisha4880 (261313) 60 points 2nd June 2014
> 
> rohitw (261313) 60pts 3rd June 2014 (Vic SS)
> 
> vip (261313) 60ptd 4th June 2014
> 
> yarsatya (261313) 60pts 4th June 2014
> 
> delhi_ankur (263111) 60 points 7 June 2014
> 
> Dave H (263111) 60 points 7th June 2014
> 
> Rah1x (261312) 60 points 7th June 2014
> 
> El Hoss 60pts 7th June 2014 (SA SS)
> 
> sathyajithsr (233311) 60pts 9th June 2014
> 
> cancerianlrules (224111) 60pts 11 June 2014
> 
> kevin538 (2611) 60pts 12th June 2014
> 
> raguvenkat (2613) 60 points 16th june 2014
> 
> Vasu G (261313) 60 points 19th June 2014
> 
> kingcantona7 55 points May 19th 2014 (Vic SS)
> 
> Invitation round 9th of June 2014:
> Visa 189:
> 60 points 30/5/2014 9.58pm
> (2611) 65 points 26/5/2014 1.32pm
> Visa 489:
> 65 points 8/8/2013 5.34pm


Guys add me, 

224111, 60 points, EOI date of effect: 11/6/2014, 189 aspirant


----------



## cancerianlrules

cancerianlrules said:


> Guys add me,
> 
> 224111, 60 points, EOI date of effect: 11/6/2014, 189 aspirant


Oops I'm there already thanks!


----------



## idad

cancerianlrules said:


> Guys add me,
> 
> 224111, 60 points, EOI date of effect: 11/6/2014, 189 aspirant


If you check the list you will see you already there...


----------



## cancerianlrules

idad said:


> If you check the list you will see you already there...


Ya thanks! Missed myself


----------



## ph2sg2au

piyush1132003 said:


> That means..in actual you have 10 years of exp and ACS or equivalent authority considered for 8 years ?


I have 13 years of experience and they deducted 4 years so I still have 9 years left.


----------



## Manisha4880

Hi everyone,

The lucky champs who receives invitation tomorrow, please do not forget to update in this forum. Please mention your occupation, points and date of EOI submission. It will help me to decide if I should apply 489 visa or I should wait for 189 invitation. 


Good luck guys

Invitation for 489 expiring on 29th June.
EOI submitted on 2nd June - 60 points - 2613 .


----------



## qaisarkaleem

*Eoi*

EOI submitted on 18th June , 233513 points 60


----------



## austrailadream

Are you guys ready? . Do not forget to check your email at mid night tonight. 

I will keep an sharp eye on it starting my 10:00pm time which is 12:00am AEST. 

The closer the time is getting, the harder I am praying fir it. Actually quite nervous though.


----------



## idad

Three more hours before the invitation starts! :fingerscrossed:

*Waiting for an invite:*

_— 70 points:_

Freezin (233911) 70pts 10th June 2014

ph2sg2au (261311) 70pts 20th June 2014

_— 65 points:_

chennaiite (261111) 65pts 25th May 2014

thearc (2611) 65 points, 1 June 2014

abhishingwekar (2611) 65 points 1 June 2014

anandc (261313) 65pts 10th June 2014

_— 60 points:_

cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014 

Renuka123 (261313) 60 19th May 2014

trying_aussie (261313) 60 19th May 2014

Reca (2613) 60 points 19th May 2014

idad (261313) 60 23rd May 2014

nancyk (261313) 60 27th May 2014

Tashi_Norem (261313) 60 28th May 2014

australiadream (261313) 60 30th May 2014

samme4life (261313) 60pts 30th May 2014

Khuldun (221111) 60pts 1st June 2014

Manisha4880 (261313) 60 points 2nd June 2014

rohitw (261313) 60pts 3rd June 2014 (Vic SS)

vip (261313) 60ptd 4th June 2014

yarsatya (261313) 60pts 4th June 2014

delhi_ankur (263111) 60 points 7 June 2014

Dave H (263111) 60 points 7th June 2014

Rah1x (261312) 60 points 7th June 2014

El Hoss 60pts 7th June 2014 (SA SS)

sathyajithsr (233311) 60pts 9th June 2014

cancerianlrules (224111) 60pts 11 June 2014

kevin538 (2611) 60pts 12th June 2014

raguvenkat (2613) 60 points 16th june 2014

qaisarkaleem (233513) 60 points 18th June 2014

Vasu G (261313) 60 points 19th June 2014

kingcantona7 55 points May 19th 2014 (Vic SS)


_*Invitation round 9th of June 2014:*_
_Visa 189:_
60 points 30/5/2014 9.58pm
(2611) 65 points 26/5/2014 1.32pm
_Visa 489: _
65 points 8/8/2013 5.34pm


----------



## Dave H

idad said:


> Three more hours before the invitation starts! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Dave H (263111) 60 points 7th June 2014


Invitation received just a moment ago


----------



## pappu123

Dave H said:


> Invitation received just a moment ago


Congrats Dev


----------



## yarsatya

invitation received... :rockon:


----------



## anandc

I got the invitation


----------



## cancerianlrules

Hello Folks

I have been invited! Good luck for the people who are waiting!

Thank you all for the continuing support.


----------



## ph2sg2au

Hi Guys,

Thankful to receive the invitation too!!! 

Goodluck to all!!!


----------



## tarunar1

ph2sg2au said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thankful to receive the invitation too!!!
> 
> Goodluck to all!!!


Congrats to all who have got the invite... All the best for rest of the process...

Thanks
Tarun,
Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## Manisha4880

I received invite too.

EOI- 2 June - 2613 - 60 points.


Congrats everyone whoever have received invitation.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Congrats to all who recieved invitation. Good luck on your next stage.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## austrailadream

Yeah.... Same here.

Just received the beautiful email.


----------



## cebuano

261111 (ICT BA) - EOI: Apr 4th 2014 @60 points - no invite received. I guess maybe July 7th then.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

I got an invite too...

Thanks all the beautiful people for all the help...

I just saw email ... Unable to login on the site though to verify


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Congrats to all those who get the invites!!

For those who did not, please do not lose hope, as since no changes in occupation list for next year plus the fact that your eoi is actives for 2yrs, you all will definitely have your day!!

Best of luck

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Tashi_Norem

Nishant Dundas said:


> Congrats to all those who get the invites!!
> 
> For those who did not, please do not lose hope, as since no changes in occupation list for next year plus the fact that your eoi is actives for 2yrs, you all will definitely have your day!!
> 
> Best of luck
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


hi all...i got the invitee too...thank you all for all the hep and encouragement and guidance...good luck to all who are waiting ...


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

Tashi_Norem said:


> hi all...i got the invitee too...thank you all for all the hep and encouragement and guidance...good luck to all who are waiting ...


Did you get email or able to verify on skill select... Website is down though it serms


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

sultanshah said:


> Heyyy...congratulations...can anyone forward me the beautiful email of invitation?...just want to see and make my heart happy...REMOVED BY MODERATOR
> 
> Regards


Mate the email says retransmission is illegal.

Although ww ignore lot of such messages everywhere but this is something very important to every individual...


----------



## chennaiguy

Congrats to everyone who got the invite today !! Welcome to 189 and 190 applications thread. Try to lodge your visa asap before July 1st to avoid facing any surprise changes in the current process etc


----------



## Santhosh.15

chennaiguy said:


> Congrats to everyone who got the invite today !! Welcome to 189 and 190 applications thread. Try to lodge your visa asap before July 1st to avoid facing any surprise changes in the current process etc


Thats right. Atleast, in pricing. We really dont know anything with DIBP.

Good luck.


----------



## idad

*Results after invitation round 23rd of June so far:*

— 70 points:

Freezin (233911) 70pts 10th June 2014

_ph2sg2au (261311) 70pts 20th June 2014 —— Invitation received _

— 65 points:

chennaiite (261111) 65pts 25th May 2014

thearc (2611) 65 points, 1 June 2014

abhishingwekar (2611) 65 points 1 June 2014

_anandc (261313) 65pts 10th June 2014 —— Invitation received _

— 60 points:

cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014 (no invite received 23rd of June)

Renuka123 (261313) 60 19th May 2014

trying_aussie (261313) 60 19th May 2014

Reca (2613) 60 points 19th May 2014

_idad (261313) 60 23rd May 2014 —— Invitation received _

nancyk (261313) 60 27th May 2014

_Tashi_Norem (261313) 60 28th May 2014 —— Invitation received 

australiadream (261313) 60 30th May 2014 —— Invitation received _

samme4life (261313) 60pts 30th May 2014

Khuldun (221111) 60pts 1st June 2014

_Manisha4880 (261313) 60 points 2nd June 2014 —— Invitation received _

rohitw (261313) 60pts 3rd June 2014 (Vic SS)

vip (261313) 60ptd 4th June 2014

_yarsatya (261313) 60pts 4th June 2014 —— Invitation received 

delhi_ankur (263111) 60 points 7 June 2014 —— Invitation received _

_Dave H (263111) 60 points 7th June 2014 —— Invitation received _

Rah1x (261312) 60 points 7th June 2014

El Hoss 60pts 7th June 2014 (SA SS)

sathyajithsr (233311) 60pts 9th June 2014

_cancerianlrules (224111) 60pts 11 June 2014 —— Invitation received _

kevin538 (2611) 60pts 12th June 2014

raguvenkat (2613) 60 points 16th june 2014

qaisarkaleem (233513) 60 points 18th June 2014

Vasu G (261313) 60 points 19th June 2014

kingcantona7 55 points May 19th 2014 (Vic SS)



Good luck with the application and don't lose hope to the rest!


----------



## taniska

I just got the IELTS results for my wife, have 60 points now to make EOI. Waiting for IELTS mark list to get the TRF no.

If I make an EOI this week with 60 points for 2613(App programmer), when would be the likely chance of getting the invite...


----------



## kevin538

idad said:


> *Results after invitation round 23rd of June so far:*
> 
> — 70 points:
> 
> Freezin (233911) 70pts 10th June 2014
> 
> _ph2sg2au (261311) 70pts 20th June 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> — 65 points:
> 
> chennaiite (261111) 65pts 25th May 2014
> 
> thearc (2611) 65 points, 1 June 2014
> 
> abhishingwekar (2611) 65 points 1 June 2014
> 
> _anandc (261313) 65pts 10th June 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> — 60 points:
> 
> cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014 (no invite received 23rd of June)
> 
> Renuka123 (261313) 60 19th May 2014
> 
> trying_aussie (261313) 60 19th May 2014
> 
> Reca (2613) 60 points 19th May 2014
> 
> _idad (261313) 60 23rd May 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> nancyk (261313) 60 27th May 2014
> 
> _Tashi_Norem (261313) 60 28th May 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> australiadream (261313) 60 30th May 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> samme4life (261313) 60pts 30th May 2014
> 
> Khuldun (221111) 60pts 1st June 2014
> 
> _Manisha4880 (261313) 60 points 2nd June 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> rohitw (261313) 60pts 3rd June 2014 (Vic SS)
> 
> vip (261313) 60ptd 4th June 2014
> 
> _yarsatya (261313) 60pts 4th June 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> delhi_ankur (263111) 60 points 7 June 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> _Dave H (263111) 60 points 7th June 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> Rah1x (261312) 60 points 7th June 2014
> 
> El Hoss 60pts 7th June 2014 (SA SS)
> 
> sathyajithsr (233311) 60pts 9th June 2014
> 
> _cancerianlrules (224111) 60pts 11 June 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> kevin538 (2611) 60pts 12th June 2014
> 
> raguvenkat (2613) 60 points 16th june 2014
> 
> qaisarkaleem (233513) 60 points 18th June 2014
> 
> Vasu G (261313) 60 points 19th June 2014
> 
> kingcantona7 55 points May 19th 2014 (Vic SS)
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the application and don't lose hope to the rest!



Hi anybody has got invite for (261111) Sys Anal in June 23 - 2014, it's looks like even April 2014 EOI has not received invite..


----------



## thota123

Guys what is the time for CO to get assingned after visa lodgement ,I have lodged my visa on 18 th June and after that how long CO will take to make decision?,can anyone tell me plz


----------



## bond_bhai

thota123 said:


> Guys what is the time for CO to get assingned after visa lodgement ,I have lodged my visa on 18 th June and after that how long CO will take to make decision?,can anyone tell me plz


Anywhere between 3-6 weeks.
You can track the allocation dates here - https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm


----------



## cprogramer84

*additional points and effect on date effective*

Dear All,

some questions, 

1. On 15 oct I will complete 5 years of relevant experience (7 years of total, ACS deducted 2) so will the system give me 5 more points on 1st oct or after 15th oct? 

2. when the points increase, does the date effective resets to the new date or will remain on the day the application was submitted? As this is not the change done by the applicant but by the system itself?

thanks in advance,


----------



## idad

kevin538 said:


> Hi anybody has got invite for (261111) Sys Anal in June 23 - 2014, it's looks like even April 2014 EOI has not received invite..


Not a surprise because in 9th of June's invitation round people applying as 2611 with 65 points or more got an invite and it was only 20 spot for this invitation round. 

Good luck in July!


----------



## mainak

cprogramer84 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> some questions,
> 
> 1. On 15 oct I will complete 5 years of relevant experience (7 years of total, ACS deducted 2) so will the system give me 5 more points on 1st oct or after 15th oct?
> 
> 2. when the points increase, does the date effective resets to the new date or will remain on the day the application was submitted? As this is not the change done by the applicant but by the system itself?
> 
> thanks in advance,


1. SkillSelect will upgrade your points as per employment start date, hence it would be 15th Oct

2. Yes, that's the main purpose - SkillSelect will move your effective date to 15th Oct... by this what happens is that you go behind in the queue - true BUT you have jumped to a much smaller queue of higher points


----------



## chennaiite

2611 ICT BA with 65 points, no invitation received. This is one heckova flocked occupation ;-)

Let's hope July reset brings some good news. I've noticed people waiting since last year getting cleared only recently in may 26 round.


----------



## chennaiite

kevin538 said:


> Hi anybody has got invite for (261111) Sys Anal in June 23 - 2014, it's looks like even April 2014 EOI has not received invite..


I have the same question. Can 2611-ers please confirm with points and eoi dates when was the last invite? thanks


----------



## vip

idad said:


> *Results after invitation round 23rd of June so far:*
> 
> — 70 points:
> 
> Freezin (233911) 70pts 10th June 2014
> 
> _ph2sg2au (261311) 70pts 20th June 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> — 65 points:
> 
> chennaiite (261111) 65pts 25th May 2014
> 
> thearc (2611) 65 points, 1 June 2014
> 
> abhishingwekar (2611) 65 points 1 June 2014
> 
> _anandc (261313) 65pts 10th June 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> — 60 points:
> 
> cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014 (no invite received 23rd of June)
> 
> Renuka123 (261313) 60 19th May 2014
> 
> trying_aussie (261313) 60 19th May 2014
> 
> Reca (2613) 60 points 19th May 2014
> 
> _idad (261313) 60 23rd May 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> nancyk (261313) 60 27th May 2014
> 
> _Tashi_Norem (261313) 60 28th May 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> australiadream (261313) 60 30th May 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> samme4life (261313) 60pts 30th May 2014
> 
> Khuldun (221111) 60pts 1st June 2014
> 
> _Manisha4880 (261313) 60 points 2nd June 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> rohitw (261313) 60pts 3rd June 2014 (Vic SS)
> 
> vip (261313) 60ptd 4th June 2014
> 
> _yarsatya (261313) 60pts 4th June 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> delhi_ankur (263111) 60 points 7 June 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> _Dave H (263111) 60 points 7th June 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> Rah1x (261312) 60 points 7th June 2014
> 
> El Hoss 60pts 7th June 2014 (SA SS)
> 
> sathyajithsr (233311) 60pts 9th June 2014
> 
> _cancerianlrules (224111) 60pts 11 June 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> kevin538 (2611) 60pts 12th June 2014
> 
> raguvenkat (2613) 60 points 16th june 2014
> 
> qaisarkaleem (233513) 60 points 18th June 2014
> 
> Vasu G (261313) 60 points 19th June 2014
> 
> kingcantona7 55 points May 19th 2014 (Vic SS)
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the application and don't lose hope to the rest!


got the invite


----------



## jre05

vip said:


> got the invite


lol I remember VIP suit case on seeing your ID :laugh:

All the best for your invite


----------



## vip

jre05 said:


> lol I remember VIP suit case on seeing your ID :laugh:
> 
> All the best for your invite


yeah that's the suitcase i will use when i travel to oz land 

thanks..


----------



## chennaiite

idad said:


> Not a surprise because in 9th of June's invitation round people applying as 2611 with 65 points or more got an invite and it was only 20 spot for this invitation round.
> 
> Good luck in July!


Hey how can you know there are only certain number of spots for a given occupation in a round?


----------



## taniska

If I make an EOI this week with 60 points for 2613(App programmer), when would be the likely chance of getting the invite...


----------



## ph2sg2au

kevin538 said:


> Hi anybody has got invite for (261111) Sys Anal in June 23 - 2014, it's looks like even April 2014 EOI has not received invite..


according to my friend, For 261111, need to wait longer if you are only 60 points.... she waited for almost a year to receive her invitation. 

be patient... it all depends on those who submitted EOI before you.. and of course those with higher points. all the best to you! good luck!


----------



## taniska

what about 2613? Any idea...


----------



## kevin538

ph2sg2au said:


> according to my friend, For 261111, need to wait longer if you are only 60 points.... she waited for almost a year to receive her invitation.
> 
> be patient... it all depends on those who submitted EOI before you.. and of course those with higher points. all the best to you! good luck!


Hi Thanks for your reply,

My God It will take 1 year


----------



## ambyg

taniska said:


> what about 2613? Any idea...


Its difficult to say anything at the moment because things may change from July 1 particularly 2613 cap which may in turn effect the processing times based on the points but per the current wait times and occupational demand you may expect it by August end or even before that. Hope I could clarify it.

Thanks.


----------



## Rah1x

idad said:


> *Results after invitation round 23rd of June so far:*
> 
> — 70 points:
> 
> Freezin (233911) 70pts 10th June 2014
> 
> _ph2sg2au (261311) 70pts 20th June 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> — 65 points:
> 
> chennaiite (261111) 65pts 25th May 2014
> 
> thearc (2611) 65 points, 1 June 2014
> 
> abhishingwekar (2611) 65 points 1 June 2014
> 
> _anandc (261313) 65pts 10th June 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> — 60 points:
> 
> cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014 (no invite received 23rd of June)
> 
> Renuka123 (261313) 60 19th May 2014
> 
> trying_aussie (261313) 60 19th May 2014
> 
> Reca (2613) 60 points 19th May 2014
> 
> _idad (261313) 60 23rd May 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> nancyk (261313) 60 27th May 2014
> 
> _Tashi_Norem (261313) 60 28th May 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> australiadream (261313) 60 30th May 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> samme4life (261313) 60pts 30th May 2014
> 
> Khuldun (221111) 60pts 1st June 2014
> 
> _Manisha4880 (261313) 60 points 2nd June 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> rohitw (261313) 60pts 3rd June 2014 (Vic SS)
> 
> vip (261313) 60ptd 4th June 2014
> 
> _yarsatya (261313) 60pts 4th June 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> delhi_ankur (263111) 60 points 7 June 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> _Dave H (263111) 60 points 7th June 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> Rah1x (261312) 60 points 7th June 2014
> 
> El Hoss 60pts 7th June 2014 (SA SS)
> 
> sathyajithsr (233311) 60pts 9th June 2014
> 
> _cancerianlrules (224111) 60pts 11 June 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> kevin538 (2611) 60pts 12th June 2014
> 
> raguvenkat (2613) 60 points 16th june 2014
> 
> qaisarkaleem (233513) 60 points 18th June 2014
> 
> Vasu G (261313) 60 points 19th June 2014
> 
> kingcantona7 55 points May 19th 2014 (Vic SS)
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the application and don't lose hope to the rest!



I also got an invitation....


----------



## El Hoss

Guys...

Invitation received just now  

190 SA

Alhamdulellah

Thanks for you all and good luck for those who are still waiting...


----------



## vanitha.chandra

I got a negative assessment. Had applied for victoria state sponsorshop with 55+5 points for 261111 category in April 2014.

Will check if any other state opens up in July and apply for it.


----------



## idad

I'm passing on the list to someone else to keep updating. Good luck to you all!

*Update after invitation round 23th of June:*

_— 70 points:_

Freezin (233911) 70pts 10th June 2014

_ph2sg2au (261311) 70pts 20th June 2014 —— Invitation received _

_— 65 points:

chennaiite (261111) 65pts 25th May 2014 (no invite received 23rd of June)_

thearc (2611) 65 points, 1 June 2014

abhishingwekar (2611) 65 points 1 June 2014

_anandc (261313) 65pts 10th June 2014 —— Invitation received 

— 60 points:_

_cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014 (no invite received 23rd of June)_

Renuka123 (261313) 60 19th May 2014

trying_aussie (261313) 60 19th May 2014

Reca (2613) 60 points 19th May 2014

_idad (261313) 60 23rd May 2014 —— Invitation received _

nancyk (261313) 60 27th May 2014

_Tashi_Norem (261313) 60 28th May 2014 —— Invitation received 

australiadream (261313) 60 30th May 2014 —— Invitation received _

samme4life (261313) 60pts 30th May 2014

Khuldun (221111) 60pts 1st June 2014

_Manisha4880 (261313) 60 points 2nd June 2014 —— Invitation received _

rohitw (261313) 60pts 3rd June 2014 (Vic SS)

_vip (261313) 60ptd 4th June 2014 —— Invitation received

yarsatya (261313) 60pts 4th June 2014 —— Invitation received 

delhi_ankur (263111) 60 points 7 June 2014 —— Invitation received 

Dave H (263111) 60 points 7th June 2014 —— Invitation received 

Rah1x (261312) 60 points 7th June 2014 —— Invitation received

El Hoss 60pts 7th June 2014 (SA SS) —— Invitation received_

sathyajithsr (233311) 60pts 9th June 2014

_cancerianlrules (224111) 60pts 11 June 2014 —— Invitation received _

_kevin538 (2611) 60pts 12th June 2014 (no invite received 23rd of June)_

raguvenkat (2613) 60 points 16th june 2014

qaisarkaleem (233513) 60 points 18th June 2014

Vasu G (261313) 60 points 19th June 2014

kingcantona7 55 points May 19th 2014 (Vic SS)


----------



## kevin538

idad said:


> I'm passing on the list to someone else to keep updating. Good luck to you all!
> 
> *Update after invitation round 23th of June:*
> 
> _— 70 points:_
> 
> Freezin (233911) 70pts 10th June 2014
> 
> _ph2sg2au (261311) 70pts 20th June 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> _— 65 points:
> 
> chennaiite (261111) 65pts 25th May 2014 (no invite received 23rd of June)_
> 
> thearc (2611) 65 points, 1 June 2014
> 
> abhishingwekar (2611) 65 points 1 June 2014
> 
> _anandc (261313) 65pts 10th June 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> — 60 points:_
> 
> _cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014 (no invite received 23rd of June)_
> 
> Renuka123 (261313) 60 19th May 2014
> 
> trying_aussie (261313) 60 19th May 2014
> 
> Reca (2613) 60 points 19th May 2014
> 
> _idad (261313) 60 23rd May 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> nancyk (261313) 60 27th May 2014
> 
> _Tashi_Norem (261313) 60 28th May 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> australiadream (261313) 60 30th May 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> samme4life (261313) 60pts 30th May 2014
> 
> Khuldun (221111) 60pts 1st June 2014
> 
> _Manisha4880 (261313) 60 points 2nd June 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> rohitw (261313) 60pts 3rd June 2014 (Vic SS)
> 
> _vip (261313) 60ptd 4th June 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> yarsatya (261313) 60pts 4th June 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> delhi_ankur (263111) 60 points 7 June 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> Dave H (263111) 60 points 7th June 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> Rah1x (261312) 60 points 7th June 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> El Hoss 60pts 7th June 2014 (SA SS) —— Invitation received_
> 
> sathyajithsr (233311) 60pts 9th June 2014
> 
> _cancerianlrules (224111) 60pts 11 June 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> _kevin538 (2611) 60pts 12th June 2014 (no invite received 23rd of June)_
> 
> raguvenkat (2613) 60 points 16th june 2014
> 
> qaisarkaleem (233513) 60 points 18th June 2014
> 
> Vasu G (261313) 60 points 19th June 2014
> 
> kingcantona7 55 points May 19th 2014 (Vic SS)



Looks like no one has got invite for (261111) Sys Anal in June 23 Round


----------



## imagine

*got the invite!!!*

i got an invite yippeee!!!! i just checked... :cheer2::cheer2::for further processing ...fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## austrailadream

idad said:


> I'm passing on the list to someone else to keep updating. Good luck to you all!
> 
> *Update after invitation round 23th of June:*
> 
> _— 70 points:_
> 
> Freezin (233911) 70pts 10th June 2014
> 
> _ph2sg2au (261311) 70pts 20th June 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> _— 65 points:
> 
> chennaiite (261111) 65pts 25th May 2014 (no invite received 23rd of June)_
> 
> thearc (2611) 65 points, 1 June 2014
> 
> abhishingwekar (2611) 65 points 1 June 2014
> 
> _anandc (261313) 65pts 10th June 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> — 60 points:_
> 
> _cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014 (no invite received 23rd of June)_
> 
> Renuka123 (261313) 60 19th May 2014
> 
> trying_aussie (261313) 60 19th May 2014
> 
> Reca (2613) 60 points 19th May 2014
> 
> _idad (261313) 60 23rd May 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> nancyk (261313) 60 27th May 2014
> 
> _Tashi_Norem (261313) 60 28th May 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> australiadream (261313) 60 30th May 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> samme4life (261313) 60pts 30th May 2014
> 
> Khuldun (221111) 60pts 1st June 2014
> 
> _Manisha4880 (261313) 60 points 2nd June 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> rohitw (261313) 60pts 3rd June 2014 (Vic SS)
> 
> _vip (261313) 60ptd 4th June 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> yarsatya (261313) 60pts 4th June 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> delhi_ankur (263111) 60 points 7 June 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> Dave H (263111) 60 points 7th June 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> Rah1x (261312) 60 points 7th June 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> El Hoss 60pts 7th June 2014 (SA SS) —— Invitation received_
> 
> sathyajithsr (233311) 60pts 9th June 2014
> 
> _cancerianlrules (224111) 60pts 11 June 2014 —— Invitation received _
> 
> _kevin538 (2611) 60pts 12th June 2014 (no invite received 23rd of June)_
> 
> raguvenkat (2613) 60 points 16th june 2014
> 
> qaisarkaleem (233513) 60 points 18th June 2014
> 
> Vasu G (261313) 60 points 19th June 2014
> 
> kingcantona7 55 points May 19th 2014 (Vic SS)


Good job, idad.

Is there any similar thread for lodgement/CO allocation/Grant timeline tracking? if not, let's go for one for this group of ITA receivers and let's see whose COs can run faster than others.


----------



## imagine

*adding my name *

Update after invitation round 23th of June:

— 70 points:

Freezin (233911) 70pts 10th June 2014

ph2sg2au (261311) 70pts 20th June 2014 —— Invitation received 

— 65 points:

chennaiite (261111) 65pts 25th May 2014 (no invite received 23rd of June)

thearc (2611) 65 points, 1 June 2014

abhishingwekar (2611) 65 points 1 June 2014

anandc (261313) 65pts 10th June 2014 —— Invitation received 

— 60 points:

cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014 (no invite received 23rd of June)

Renuka123 (261313) 60 19th May 2014

trying_aussie (261313) 60 19th May 2014

Reca (2613) 60 points 19th May 2014

idad (261313) 60 23rd May 2014 —— Invitation received 

nancyk (261313) 60 27th May 2014 —— Invitation received

Tashi_Norem (261313) 60 28th May 2014 —— Invitation received 

australiadream (261313) 60 30th May 2014 —— Invitation received 

samme4life (261313) 60pts 30th May 2014

Khuldun (221111) 60pts 1st June 2014

Manisha4880 (261313) 60 points 2nd June 2014 —— Invitation received 

rohitw (261313) 60pts 3rd June 2014 (Vic SS)

vip (261313) 60ptd 4th June 2014 —— Invitation received

yarsatya (261313) 60pts 4th June 2014 —— Invitation received 

delhi_ankur (263111) 60 points 7 June 2014 —— Invitation received 

Dave H (263111) 60 points 7th June 2014 —— Invitation received 

Rah1x (261312) 60 points 7th June 2014 —— Invitation received

El Hoss 60pts 7th June 2014 (SA SS) —— Invitation received

sathyajithsr (233311) 60pts 9th June 2014

cancerianlrules (224111) 60pts 11 June 2014 —— Invitation received 

kevin538 (2611) 60pts 12th June 2014 (no invite received 23rd of June)

raguvenkat (2613) 60 points 16th june 2014

qaisarkaleem (233513) 60 points 18th June 2014

Vasu G (261313) 60 points 19th June 2014

kingcantona7 55 points May 19th 2014 (Vic SS)


----------



## DavidBenjamin

Guys, I am all set click the submit button in my EOI, but I have question just before I do that.

I have 7 years of work experience from Aug/2006 - Nov/2013, which is certified by ACS.
However, my work experience has attained suitability at Oct/2010.

Now - when I fill my EOI form, should I only enter the work experience from Oct/2010 [Date of suitability] - to Nov/2013. 

If I enter my full work experience, from Aug/2006 to Nov/2013 , it is incorrectly giving me 15 points for experience, whereas I should get only 5 points for 3 years. 

Please let me know from which date should I enter my work experience ?


----------



## Vasu G

DavidBenjamin said:


> Guys, I am all set click the submit button in my EOI, but I have question just before I do that.
> 
> I have 7 years of work experience from Aug/2006 - Nov/2013, which is certified by ACS.
> However, my work experience has attained suitability at Oct/2010.
> 
> Now - when I fill my EOI form, should I only enter the work experience from Oct/2010 [Date of suitability] - to Nov/2013.
> 
> If I enter my full work experience, from Aug/2006 to Nov/2013 , it is incorrectly giving me 15 points for experience, whereas I should get only 5 points for 3 years.
> 
> Please let me know from which date should I enter my work experience ?


You should mark the deducted experience as "Non Relevant". Then it won't be considered for points.


----------



## imagine

Hi Guys ,
I have been trying to fill this in my visa application.. I have post graduation n presently doing a job..What do i need to fill in this ??

Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?

Please advice


----------



## cancerianlrules

DavidBenjamin said:


> Guys, I am all set click the submit button in my EOI, but I have question just before I do that.
> 
> I have 7 years of work experience from Aug/2006 - Nov/2013, which is certified by ACS.
> However, my work experience has attained suitability at Oct/2010.
> 
> Now - when I fill my EOI form, should I only enter the work experience from Oct/2010 [Date of suitability] - to Nov/2013.
> 
> If I enter my full work experience, from Aug/2006 to Nov/2013 , it is incorrectly giving me 15 points for experience, whereas I should get only 5 points for 3 years.
> 
> Please let me know from which date should I enter my work experience ?


YOU MUST only enter relevant work experience after the suitability ie Oct 2010. Rest is marked not relevant. This should allow you to get 5 points until Nov 2015 experience as you mentioned.


----------



## imagine

Hi 

With how many points did you put the application.. Here does anyone have any idea if CO assignment is dependent on points as well??

I had 60 points when i applied and I have got the invite as well.. But now I have 5 more points.. So can i increase my points in further application??

Please advice..

Thanks,



koleth said:


> 1. While filling EOI you have to start from 07/2008 - July 2010 (there is a option where they ask is this experience relevant, there you have to select "NO"),
> 
> After that for the same organisation you have to add your experience from Aug 2010 - 04/2012 (there is a option where they ask is this experience relevant, there you have to select "YES") because ur experience is considered after July 2010
> 
> You can EDIT your EOI anytime if you haven't got the Invite, applied date will only change if your point changes.
> 
> 2. ACS do consider your experience 05/13


----------



## imagine

Hi eva,

Whats the status for your application.. Have you been assigned a CO??



eva-aus1 said:


> Guys .. is it June or July new SOL be out??
> 
> Rgs,
> Eva


----------



## imagine

Hi Pratik

your answers are inline :

1. You can apply for medical even before lodging the visa application.. 

2. It is good to be ready with all your documents if you are going to apply for visa in next 6 months.. coz PCCs usually are valid for one year(again it is country dependent.. not sure for singapore)

3. For PCC, incase you stay at the same address as mentioned on your passport you will get the PCC same day from your local PSK.. but incase if both addresses are different.. Then a police verification will be done only after that will you be given PCC.. The procedure for applying is the same in both cases.. It usually takes 15-20 days to get PCC in case addresses differ.

Hope this helps!!



pratikj said:


> Hello, I had applied EOI on 7th June 2014 - Developer Programmer and got the invite today (9th June) Quick, yeah I know!  My EOI score was 75. About lodging the application, I saw msgs here advising getting PCC and Med before lodging, but I also read somewhere that Med can be done only after lodging the application as it needs some ID number to be mentioned in the Med form.
> 1. Can someone please clarify about Med?
> 2. I need PCC from multiple countries and it may take few weeks to get things done. Is it still advised to get PCC done before lodging the application?
> 3. For Indian PCC, I saw on passport govt website that it can be done at PSK if we physically visit it with required docs. Does anyone know how long is the process? I read somewhere that we get PCC on the same day at PSK. Is it true?


----------



## tarunar1

nancyk said:


> Hi Pratik
> 
> your answers are inline :
> 
> 1. You can apply for medical even before lodging the visa application..
> 
> 2. It is good to be ready with all your documents if you are going to apply for visa in next 6 months.. coz PCCs usually are valid for one year(again it is country dependent.. not sure for singapore)
> 
> 3. For PCC, incase you stay at the same address as mentioned on your passport you will get the PCC same day from your local PSK.. but incase if both addresses are different.. Then a police verification will be done only after that will you be given PCC.. The procedure for applying is the same in both cases.. It usually takes 15-20 days to get PCC in case addresses differ.
> 
> Hope this helps!!


Nancyk,

What you have mentioned might be true for some countries, pcc for INDIA is valid for six months. You can get the medicals before you lodge an application but what i have heard that the initial entry date after you get the visa is based on expiry of medicals.

Thanks
Tarun,
Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## _shel

tarunar1 said:


> Nancyk,
> 
> What you have mentioned might be true for some countries, pcc for INDIA is valid for six months. You can get the medicals before you lodge an application but what i have heard that the initial entry date after you get the visa is based on expiry of medicals.
> 
> Thanks
> Tarun,
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


PCC from all countries are valid for 12 months under DIBP policy regardless of what how long the issuing country say they are valid. 

Medical is also valid for 12 months and yes the date you have to make first entry is based on the date you did PCC and medical as they both must still be valid when you enter. So best leave both until requested from you so you don't have to either re do them or only get 1 month to enter after grant.


----------



## sudhindrags

Hi guys. A small query. Can I include my parents name in dependents list while applying for EOI? If so, is it required for them to have passport? My parents will not be migrating with me. But, I want to keep that option open for future.


----------



## roze

sudhindrags said:


> Hi guys. A small query. Can I include my parents name in dependents list while applying for EOI? If so, is it required for them to have passport? My parents will not be migrating with me. But, I want to keep that option open for future.


Yes You can Include them 
Further You can mention they are traveling with you but including in application so that you can take them with you in future


----------



## sudhindrags

roze said:


> Yes You can Include them
> Further You can mention they are traveling with you but including in application so that you can take them with you in future


That's great. But I need to get PCC and medicals done for them immediately right? 

Also, what about english qualification? Do they need to pass English test? They both studied in non English medium and it will be difficult for them to clear the test as well.


----------



## tarunar1

sudhindrags said:


> That's great. But I need to get PCC and medicals done for them immediately right?
> 
> Also, what about english qualification? Do they need to pass English test? They both studied in non English medium and it will be difficult for them to clear the test as well.


You need pcc and medicals for applying visa and not for eoi. I am not too sure abt ielts but i guess they will have to give ielts as per rules. If they do not want or can not give ielts you have an option to pay higher fees and getting this clause removed.

Thanks
Tarun,
Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## taniska

Any idea on when the next round of invitations will happen?


----------



## besthar

sudhindrags said:


> That's great. But I need to get PCC and medicals done for them immediately right?
> 
> Also, what about english qualification? Do they need to pass English test? They both studied in non English medium and it will be difficult for them to clear the test as well.


Secondary applicants (like your parents) that are not exempt, need to show a functional level of English Language or they are liable to pay a second installment fee of $4,885 AUD for each applicant.

Alternatively , they can attempt IELTS test and show a result of over 4.5 in each module ...

Good Luck.


----------



## imagine

Hi Sudhin, Even we were checking for this option.. We wanted to include parents in dependents so that they also get the PR.. They are also not migrating.. But this isnt possible.. This option is only open for single parents who are dependent on you...

I am not sure if you are checking for the same..





sudhindrags said:


> Hi guys. A small query. Can I include my parents name in dependents list while applying for EOI? If so, is it required for them to have passport? My parents will not be migrating with me. But, I want to keep that option open for future.


----------



## chennaiite

taniska said:


> Any idea on when the next round of invitations will happen?


14th of July. 

Invitations are sent out every 2nd and 4th Monday of every month.


----------



## Vasu G

chennaiite said:


> 14th of July.
> 
> Invitations are sent out every 2nd and 4th Monday of every month.


That is till now. I think they might change it to 1st and 3rd Monday, as they were inviting at the beginning of 2013-14.


----------



## sudhindrags

tarunar1 said:


> You need pcc and medicals for applying visa and not for eoi. I am not too sure abt ielts but i guess they will have to give ielts as per rules. If they do not want or can not give ielts you have an option to pay higher fees and getting this clause removed.
> 
> Thanks
> Tarun,
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


Hi Tarun. Agreed that pcc and medicals are not required for EOI. But in eoi form, I think it says all the dependents should provide pcc and health irrespective of whether they are migrating. I am not sure what they mean. I thought while applying for visa I need to give these for all dependents even though I am not applying visa for them now.


----------



## sudhindrags

besthar said:


> Secondary applicants (like your parents) that are not exempt, need to show a functional level of English Language or they are liable to pay a second installment fee of $4,885 AUD for each applicant.
> 
> Alternatively , they can attempt IELTS test and show a result of over 4.5 in each module ...
> 
> Good Luck.


Thanks for the info. My father may manage. But it's impossible for my mother. More than that if I ask them to take test, they will say they are happy being here only. Also, as per my knowledge we can also provide letter from university where they did their graduation mentioning that the medium is English. Well, I am thinking of doing this for my wife.


----------



## sudhindrags

nancyk said:


> Hi Sudhin, Even we were checking for this option.. We wanted to include parents in dependents so that they also get the PR.. They are also not migrating.. But this isnt possible.. This option is only open for single parents who are dependent on you...
> 
> I am not sure if you are checking for the same..


Ok. I have both parents and they are not dependent on me. Also they don't want to migrate. I just wanted to keep the option open for future. It seems not possible.


----------



## taniska

*Query on applying UC 457 and subclass 189 in parallel separately.*

Hi

- I have completed my skills assessment and IELTS and have 60 points now to make EOI.
- I have UC 457 Visa which expires in another 1 week.
- Now my company is planning to again apply UC 457 for me in another month or so. Currently I am based in Bangalore.

Now the confusion is...

- If I make an EOI then I cannot predict when I will get invite. In any case the whole process will take atleast 4 to 5 months.
- But UC 457 through company will take only a month.

So even if I make an EOI and get invite, can I parallely let the company to process UC 457 for me? My assumption is the latest Visa will remain and existing one will expire always.

So I am thinking, incase if company applies UC 457 when my PR process is in progress then I will just let it go and will delay some docs to make sure that I am getting the 457 first. Will that work?

Please help with the information that can clear my confusion. Thanks.

Thanks.


----------



## tarunar1

sudhindrags said:


> Ok. I have both parents and they are not dependent on me. Also they don't want to migrate. I just wanted to keep the option open for future. It seems not possible.


If they are not dependant on you, you can not include them in the application. In eoi you have to declare the dependants and it specifies you need to give pcc and medicals for them. But actual PCC nd medicals are required only after filing the visa i.e. after you get the invite for your eoi.

Thanks
Tarun,
Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## DavidBenjamin

cancerianlrules said:


> YOU MUST only enter relevant work experience after the suitability ie Oct 2010. Rest is marked not relevant. This should allow you to get 5 points until Nov 2015 experience as you mentioned.


Thanks cancerianlrules and vasu.

I have submitted EOI with only the experience after attaining suitability. 
I got 60 points for 190.


----------



## sanjaynair

Hello guys, I have been a silent follower of this thread,and got to say it has been very helpful  I have applied for EOI and VIC SS with 55+5 points, on 30th May. Looking at the list till 23rd June, it looks like people who had applied for 189 has got an invite faster than the 190, which is great. I wanted to know if this '2nd and 4th monday of every month' procedure for churning out the invites apply for a SS approval too. Also. will my total off just 55points before the additional 5 for SS, become a cause for delay, because there might be other applicants with more points? 

Thanks!


----------



## renuka123

I too received invitation on 23rd June. Congrats to all who received invitation and all the best for further process.


----------



## DavidBenjamin

Question regd SS:

For the ACS I had given my work experience till Nov 2013. I worked in xx company till Nov 13. 
I had not included the yy company in which I worked from Nov 13 - May 14 [at the time of application], and I still work there.

Now when I fill the form for applying for state sponsorship, should I mention the yy company in which I worked from Nov 13 , till date June 14.


----------



## dm_channa

Hi,

What are the documents to be submitted to VISA apply once Invited.
Please advise.


----------



## dm_channa

Hi Experts,

As per my ACS assessment, I got below result
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
ANZSCO Code.
Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Professional Graduate Diploma from The British Computer Society completed April 2008
has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

Your ACS Examination Information Technology from Australian Computer Society completed
July 2002 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.

The following employment after April 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have started the JOB on May 2014 and currently i am having 10+ experience. Will they deduct the experience before April 2008 or allow my full experience since i have completed ACS examination in IT on 2002.

Please advise!

Thank you.


----------



## maq_qatar

dm_channa said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> As per my ACS assessment, I got below result
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Professional Graduate Diploma from The British Computer Society completed April 2008
> has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> Your ACS Examination Information Technology from Australian Computer Society completed
> July 2002 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after April 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I have started the JOB on May 2014 and currently i am having 10+ experience. Will they deduct the experience before April 2008 or allow my full experience since i have completed ACS examination in IT on 2002.
> 
> Please advise!
> 
> Thank you.


I think you wanted to write May 2004.

As per ACS letter you can claim from April 2008 only. They have deducted 4 years from your work exp due to diploma, I think you must have gone through RPL process.

Declaring exp from 2004 may lead you to visa refusal.


----------



## maq_qatar

dm_channa said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are the documents to be submitted to VISA apply once Invited.
> Please advise.


go through below link you will have all your answer

Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online


----------



## maq_qatar

DavidBenjamin said:


> Question regd SS:
> 
> For the ACS I had given my work experience till Nov 2013. I worked in xx company till Nov 13.
> I had not included the yy company in which I worked from Nov 13 - May 14 [at the time of application], and I still work there.
> 
> Now when I fill the form for applying for state sponsorship, should I mention the yy company in which I worked from Nov 13 , till date June 14.


As far as I know if it’s same company no problem but if you changed your company, exp must be assess by accessing authority

you can not claim work exp which was not access by ACS.


----------



## maq_qatar

renuka123 said:


> I too received invitation on 23rd June. Congrats to all who received invitation and all the best for further process.


congrats and wish you all the best for further process.

You can join below thread for further queries 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-6045.html


----------



## trying_aussie

*Updated list*

Hi Guys

Sorry for the delay in updating this list - well, to be honest I was held up in a lot of incomplete threads in my life which had to be settled, so....

Nevertheless, I *did* get the invite in the last round of this year on 23rd. :flame:
It was around 7.47PM, my Wifi was down but was using my 3G conn on my mobile to login to my SkillSelect account, and at the very same moment I got an email (I actually didn't remember that we also get emails... :rofl, but when I saw the subject 'Man - I gave out the loudest and wildest shriek of my life'. I did miss a heartbeat!

This awesome journey just reached another milestone. Something which goes without saying is the indebtedness I have to this forum members!

Wish all the guys very best in whichever juncture they are of this journey!

Here is the updated list:

*Update after invitation round 23th of June:*

*— 70 points:*

Freezin (233911) 70pts 10th June 2014

ph2sg2au (261311) 70pts 20th June 2014 —— Invitation received 

*— 65 points:*

chennaiite (261111) 65pts 25th May 2014 (no invite received 23rd of June)

thearc (2611) 65 points, 1 June 2014

abhishingwekar (2611) 65 points 1 June 2014

anandc (261313) 65pts 10th June 2014 —— Invitation received 

*— 60 points:*

cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014 (no invite received 23rd of June)

Renuka123 (261313) 60 19th May 2014 —— Invitation received

trying_aussie (261313) 60 19th May 2014 —— Invitation received

Reca (2613) 60 points 19th May 2014

idad (261313) 60 23rd May 2014 —— Invitation received 

nancyk (261313) 60 27th May 2014 —— Invitation received

Tashi_Norem (261313) 60 28th May 2014 —— Invitation received 

australiadream (261313) 60 30th May 2014 —— Invitation received 

samme4life (261313) 60pts 30th May 2014

Khuldun (221111) 60pts 1st June 2014

Manisha4880 (261313) 60 points 2nd June 2014 —— Invitation received 

rohitw (261313) 60pts 3rd June 2014 (Vic SS)

vip (261313) 60ptd 4th June 2014 —— Invitation received

yarsatya (261313) 60pts 4th June 2014 —— Invitation received 

delhi_ankur (263111) 60 points 7 June 2014 —— Invitation received 

Dave H (263111) 60 points 7th June 2014 —— Invitation received 

Rah1x (261312) 60 points 7th June 2014 —— Invitation received

El Hoss 60pts 7th June 2014 (SA SS) —— Invitation received

sathyajithsr (233311) 60pts 9th June 2014

cancerianlrules (224111) 60pts 11 June 2014 —— Invitation received 

kevin538 (2611) 60pts 12th June 2014 (no invite received 23rd of June)

raguvenkat (2613) 60 points 16th june 2014

qaisarkaleem (233513) 60 points 18th June 2014

Vasu G (261313) 60 points 19th June 2014

kingcantona7 55 points May 19th 2014 (Vic SS)


----------



## Vasu G

maq_qatar said:


> As far as I know if it’s same company no problem but if you changed your company, exp must be assess by accessing authority
> 
> you can not claim work exp which was not access by ACS.


What about in my case ? I worked for A , B and now working for C. I submitted my assessment when I was working in B and joined C later. My C details are not in assessment. Do you mean I can't claim the period of C ?

I personally don't think so.. what do you say ?


----------



## maq_qatar

Vasu G said:


> What about in my case ? I worked for A , B and now working for C. I submitted my assessment when I was working in B and joined C later. My C details are not in assessment. Do you mean I can't claim the period of C ?
> 
> I personally don't think so.. what do you say ?


If you are in same company not require but if you change your company you have to go for reassessment.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vasu G

maq_qatar said:


> If you are in same company not require but if you change your company you have to go for reassessment.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Absolutely not required my friend. Because, I am continuing with the same roles and responsibilities and as long as one can provide proof for that would be sufficient. I got it confirmed from senior members (Sathiya) and few others as well.

It is just waste of money to go for reassessment, if you have 2 years of validity. Does that mean one shouldn't change the company for the entire ACS validity period ? I think CO's know about this.


----------



## dm_channa

maq_qatar said:


> I think you wanted to write May 2004.
> 
> As per ACS letter you can claim from April 2008 only. They have deducted 4 years from your work exp due to diploma, I think you must have gone through RPL process.
> 
> Declaring exp from 2004 may lead you to visa refusal.


Thank you for the information. 
Yes, Job starting date is May 2004.
I have submitted the EOI via migration agent on Oct 2013 and I am still waiting for the INVITATION on July.
Agent filled and submitted my EOI and according to him it is OK to declare full experience from 2004. 

I am bit confused and worried!!
Do i have to modify and resubmit the EOI?


----------



## maq_qatar

Vasu G said:


> Absolutely not required my friend. Because, I am continuing with the same roles and responsibilities and as long as one can provide proof for that would be sufficient. I got it confirmed from senior members (Sathiya) and few others as well.
> 
> It is just waste of money to go for reassessment, if you have 2 years of validity. Does that mean one shouldn't change the company for the entire ACS validity period ? I think CO's know about this.


Hi vasu, 

Hope this will be the case as per other seniors. I will try to find more info on this and get back to you.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## chennaiite

*Next Invitation Round*

Next invitation round is confirmed on 14th July and subsequently on 28th July.

Besides ICT BA, Accountants and Software & App Programmers have also been considered as highly desired occupations and so the invitations will be sent out on pro-rata basis for these occs as well.

Cut off for ICT BA continues to be at 65 :-(


----------



## DavidBenjamin

maq_qatar said:


> As far as I know if it’s same company no problem but if you changed your company, exp must be assess by accessing authority
> 
> you can not claim work exp which was not access by ACS.


Agree, this makes sense to me. But the confusion arises, when I see the NSW SS form for 190, which states that we need to enter the work experience "till date".

If I do not enter my latest work experience, I will not be meeting the "till date" requirement as I have ben working here for 7 months.


----------



## maq_qatar

DavidBenjamin said:


> Agree, this makes sense to me. But the confusion arises, when I see the NSW SS form for 190, which states that we need to enter the work experience "till date".
> 
> If I do not enter my latest work experience, I will not be meeting the "till date" requirement as I have ben working here for 7 months.


I think you can enter till date exp but your will not be consider for that.

I am trying to find more information on this, hope i will come back with some input

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

dm_channa said:


> Thank you for the information.
> Yes, Job starting date is May 2004.
> I have submitted the EOI via migration agent on Oct 2013 and I am still waiting for the INVITATION on July.
> Agent filled and submitted my EOI and according to him it is OK to declare full experience from 2004.
> 
> I am bit confused and worried!!
> Do i have to modify and resubmit the EOI?


How many points you have if you exclude this exp?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## dm_channa

maq_qatar said:


> How many points you have if you exclude this exp?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Then 60 points.
I have been waiting from Oct 2013 for the invitation. Seems to be a long wait for 60 points because i am in 489 / Family Sponsor / 261313 subclass.


----------



## kingcantona7

just a doubt...if u have 60 points , why not 189? isnt 189 faster...please help me understand, confused...seeing your signature..any advantages of going for 489


----------



## dm_channa

kingcantona7 said:


> just a doubt...if u have 60 points , why not 189? isnt 189 faster...please help me understand, confused...seeing your signature..any advantages of going for 489


Sorry! I have 50 points. 60 comes with the 10 points from the Family sponsor. that's why i am in 489. I didn't succeed the IELTS 7 each . every time one or two got below 7.


----------



## vanitha.chandra

Hi,

If the cut off for ICT BA is 65, then in that case i think i will never get invite. I will get 60 points on my own without any state sponsorship in Dec 2014, during which i am planning to apply for 189. Do you think there are any chances that i will get invited before June next year. 

If not, is there any sense to apply for state with the current 55 points in July 2014. Which states would be open for ICT BA.

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## chennaiite

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi,
> 
> If the cut off for ICT BA is 65, then in that case i think i will never get invite. I will get 60 points on my own without any state sponsorship in Dec 2014, during which i am planning to apply for 189. Do you think there are any chances that i will get invited before June next year.
> 
> If not, is there any sense to apply for state with the current 55 points in July 2014. Which states would be open for ICT BA.
> 
> Regards,
> Vanitha


I think Victoria is the only state. But then again, with only 60 points, you'd be competing with many others.

Is an agent managing your application? What's his/her advice?


----------



## chennaiite

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi,
> 
> If the cut off for ICT BA is 65, then in that case i think i will never get invite. I will get 60 points on my own without any state sponsorship in Dec 2014, during which i am planning to apply for 189. Do you think there are any chances that i will get invited before June next year.
> 
> If not, is there any sense to apply for state with the current 55 points in July 2014. Which states would be open for ICT BA.
> 
> Regards,
> Vanitha


Also you could wait until december. Cut off is 65 now but it doesnt mean it wont reduce. For May 26 round cut off was 60. Moreover, Let's see how DIBP handles the 2611 backlog in first new year round which is july 2nd week. Fingers crossed!


----------



## vanitha.chandra

They are telling we will file for 189. But what are the chances. I can file for 189 in Dec and in June i will loose 5 points for age and then i have to keep trying for state sponsorships. I am in total soup.


----------



## chennaiite

vanitha.chandra said:


> They are telling we will file for 189. But what are the chances. I can file for 189 in Dec and in June i will loose 5 points for age and then i have to keep trying for state sponsorships. I am in total soup.


Totally! Life happens. 

Consider getting 8 in each ielts band for a massive 10 points. I too will consider if not invited in next round.


----------



## vanitha.chandra

Hi,

So does that mean, i can apply with 60 points in 189 and also for victoria state in Dec 2014. Becasue in he negative assessment, they mentioned i can apply after 6 months. So i want to apply to state also , as the chances in 189 is getting tougher.

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## renuka123

maq_qatar said:


> congrats and wish you all the best for further process.
> 
> You can join below thread for further queries
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-6045.html



Thanks maq_qatar. I have been following that thread for quite sometime now. As you can see from my signature, I have lodged visa and front-loaded most of the documents required (from the knowledge acquired through reading the posts on that thread) 

You are one of the most active and helpful members on the forum and I wish you good luck.


----------



## taniska

*Filling the EOI form now. Have a query...*

Hi

I am filling the EOI form now to submit. Basically I want to apply for 189, for that I have 60 points. Can I choose the below options as well. By luck I may be called for any one right?

Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) and Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 186) (Permanent)


Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## kevin538

chennaiite said:


> Next invitation round is confirmed on 14th July and subsequently on 28th July.
> 
> Besides ICT BA, Accountants and Software & App Programmers have also been considered as highly desired occupations and so the invitations will be sent out on pro-rata basis for these occs as well.
> 
> Cut off for ICT BA continues to be at 65 :-(


Hi Mate, June 23rd Invitation round as below...

2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	65	Visa Date : 30/05/2014 7.51pm

and as you said it'll be out of pro- rata basis, However I believe cut off would be 60 points which I guess. :fingerscrossed:

Wt you think, please share your comments..


----------



## mujeeb246

*189 - 65 Points EOI filed June 25th 2014*

Hi,

I am comparitively new to the forum and have a few questions, if anyone could help I will be very thankful.

1. I have Filed EOI for 189 with 65 points on June 25th 2014 for Analyst Programmer 261311. I see that the ceiling is full 4800/4800. Can any1 let me know what happens next with my EOI. I am being thick but this is something which is worrying me.

2. I am Married with no kids, Is it good idea to add my wife's name in the application and get her visa processed concurrently, She is homemaker and I am not claiming any points for her. *What is more important *to clarify is that if I were to process her application(Due to Finances shortage) after I get my Visa and I move to AU, what is the procedure and money involved and the TAT please. Have heard it is cumbersome, but not aware of the procedure and if I can obtain it at all.

3. Is it advised to apply for 190 as well just to be on safer side.

Thank you very much indeed for any response you can help me with.

Kind Regards
Mu


----------



## piyush1132003

mujeeb246 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am comparitively new to the forum and have a few questions, if anyone could help I will be very thankful.
> 
> 1. I have Filed EOI for 189 with 65 points on June 25th 2014 for Analyst Programmer 261311. I see that the ceiling is full 4800/4800. Can any1 let me know what happens next with my EOI. I am being thick but this is something which is worrying me.
> 
> 2. I am Married with no kids, Is it good idea to add my wife's name in the application and get her visa processed concurrently, She is homemaker and I am not claiming any points for her. What is more important to clarify is that if I were to process her application(Due to Finances shortage) after I get my Visa and I move to AU, what is the procedure and money involved and the TAT please. Have heard it is cumbersome, but not aware of the procedure and if I can obtain it at all.
> 
> 3. Is it advised to apply for 190 as well just to be on safer side.
> 
> Thank you very much indeed for any response you can help me with.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Mu


1.wait till july, you are having sufficient points, should get invite.

2.add her asap, thats my suggestion...after that you might have to wait for 1-2 years and spend lots of money and still difficult.

3.you should be good with 189


----------



## tarunar1

piyush1132003 said:


> 1.wait till july, you are having sufficient points, should get invite.
> 
> 2.add her asap, thats my suggestion...after that you might have to wait for 1-2 years and spend lots of money and still difficult.
> 
> 3.you should be good with 189


I totally agree with Piyush on all points.... Add her asap its better to get the visa now and you can always mention in the eoi that she will be migrating in future. After an initial entry send her back till you are settled. Or call her once you are settled but before the initial entry date.

Thanks
Tarun,
Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## kingcantona7

as per latest skillselect report, visa date of effect is 60 points 13th june.so this includes every occupation, right?


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

kingcantona7 said:


> as per latest skillselect report, visa date of effect is 60 points 13th june.so this includes every occupation, right?


I think so, except 2611 which is specfically mentioned as points 65, 30/05/2014


----------



## mamaspizza

*late notification*

Hi guys,

This is a late info because my agent was also late informing me about my invitation but i did get invitation on the last round.

Actually I lodge with 65 pts but on the invitation its only 60 and it maybe the reason of the delay.

Good luck to you guys



trying_aussie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Sorry for the delay in updating this list - well, to be honest I was held up in a lot of incomplete threads in my life which had to be settled, so....
> 
> Nevertheless, I *did* get the invite in the last round of this year on 23rd. :flame:
> It was around 7.47PM, my Wifi was down but was using my 3G conn on my mobile to login to my SkillSelect account, and at the very same moment I got an email (I actually didn't remember that we also get emails... :rofl, but when I saw the subject 'Man - I gave out the loudest and wildest shriek of my life'. I did miss a heartbeat!
> 
> This awesome journey just reached another milestone. Something which goes without saying is the indebtedness I have to this forum members!
> 
> Wish all the guys very best in whichever juncture they are of this journey!
> 
> Here is the updated list:
> 
> *Update after invitation round 23th of June:*
> 
> *— 70 points:*
> 
> Freezin (233911) 70pts 10th June 2014
> 
> ph2sg2au (261311) 70pts 20th June 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> *— 65 points:*
> 
> chennaiite (261111) 65pts 25th May 2014 (no invite received 23rd of June)
> 
> thearc (2611) 65 points, 1 June 2014
> 
> abhishingwekar (2611) 65 points 1 June 2014
> 
> anandc (261313) 65pts 10th June 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> *— 60 points:*
> 
> cebuano (261111) 60pts 4th April 2014 (no invite received 23rd of June)
> 
> Renuka123 (261313) 60 19th May 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> trying_aussie (261313) 60 19th May 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> Reca (2613) 60 points 19th May 2014
> 
> idad (261313) 60 23rd May 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> nancyk (261313) 60 27th May 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> Tashi_Norem (261313) 60 28th May 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> australiadream (261313) 60 30th May 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> samme4life (261313) 60pts 30th May 2014
> 
> Khuldun (221111) 60pts 1st June 2014
> 
> Manisha4880 (261313) 60 points 2nd June 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> rohitw (261313) 60pts 3rd June 2014 (Vic SS)
> 
> vip (261313) 60ptd 4th June 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> yarsatya (261313) 60pts 4th June 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> delhi_ankur (263111) 60 points 7 June 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> Dave H (263111) 60 points 7th June 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> Rah1x (261312) 60 points 7th June 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> El Hoss 60pts 7th June 2014 (SA SS) —— Invitation received
> 
> sathyajithsr (233311) 60pts 9th June 2014
> 
> cancerianlrules (224111) 60pts 11 June 2014 —— Invitation received
> 
> kevin538 (2611) 60pts 12th June 2014 (no invite received 23rd of June)
> 
> raguvenkat (2613) 60 points 16th june 2014
> 
> qaisarkaleem (233513) 60 points 18th June 2014
> 
> Vasu G (261313) 60 points 19th June 2014
> 
> kingcantona7 55 points May 19th 2014 (Vic SS)



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261313 - Software Engineer | Subclass 189 | IELTS : Oct 12, 2013, 6.5: R=6, L=7,S=6.5,W=6.5, Overall 6.5 | ACS: Submitted=Feb. 12, Review=May 5, Final Result=May 15, 2014 | EOI: May 24, 2014 - 60 pts | Invitation: July 23, 2014 | Visa Lodge ??? July 10, 2014


----------



## taniska

*Technically joined this group today...*

Submitted an EOI with 60 points for subclass 189 for 261311.
Hope I will get an invite soon...

Thanks to this discussion forum... where I got many useful information to get here without any agent.


----------



## kevin538

Dear Friends, 

If someone could explain what is the exact meaning to Visa date of effect ???

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut-off for the above occupation in the 23 June 2014 invitation
2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	Pts 65	Visa Date of Effect 30/05/2014 7.51pm


----------



## vemurianil

Hello All, I am a new member to this group. I have submitted my EOI on 19th June 2014 with 60 points, for 2613, 189 Visa. Did not get the invite yet.
If there is anyone who is tracking the invitations, please add me to that list.


----------



## kingcantona7

that means every applicant in 2611 category with minimum of 65 points and applied before 30th may at 7.51pm has got an invite by now.
so automatically all 65,70,75 pointers before this date are default invited.
also, no 60 pointers were unfortunately not invited this round


----------



## mujeeb246

tarunar1 said:


> I totally agree with Piyush on all points.... Add her asap its better to get the visa now and you can always mention in the eoi that she will be migrating in future. After an initial entry send her back till you are settled. Or call her once you are settled but before the initial entry date.
> 
> Thanks
> Tarun,
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


Thank you ever so much ! ! !


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Apart from IELTS other exams are also valid for oz immigration. But it is applicable from Nov 14 only?


----------



## DavidBenjamin

Guys, I am preparing documents from filing my application for state sponsorship from NSW for 190. I have some questions, and it will be great if some seniors who have already obtained nomination from NSW for 190, answer this. 


1. The form for nomination of 190 from NSW says that we need to certify all attached docs.
Does it mean that we have to certify/attest the 
- 190 nomination form itself ?
- The resume 
- ACS result page 

If we have to certify the resume, do we also have to sign it - 

Does someone who applied for NSW SS give me a format, which was accepted.

2. What is "Letters of Reference" , this is listed in the optional/recommended documents.

Will it be a problem if I dont give this ?

3. Can someone tell me how can I take an - International bank cheque / Money order

4. " bank cheque/money order for $300 (offshore) or $330 incl. GST (onshore)."

Can someone explain what is GST -onshore, I am from chennai and I assume that $300 - offshore is applicable for us.


PS: I am asking these questions based on 2013-14's NSW SS nomination form and I am fully aware that new forms will be available in the website on 1st of July.


----------



## kevin538

kingcantona7 said:


> that means every applicant in 2611 category with minimum of 65 points and applied before 30th may at 7.51pm has got an invite by now.
> so automatically all 65,70,75 pointers before this date are default invited.
> also, no 60 pointers were unfortunately not invited this round



Hi Dude, 

Thanks for your reply,

If that is the case, 60 pointers will have chances in next invite ?


----------



## kingcantona7

kevin538 said:


> Hi Dude,
> 
> Thanks for your reply,
> 
> If that is the case, 60 pointers will have chances in next invite ?


surely yes.but having said that, cant be sure of the date.assuming all backlogs would be cleared asap once the new ceiling is set, you should surely get it by end of next month(just an assumption, not sure how practical)
however to enhance your chances, maybe you could think about 190 as well


----------



## sudhindrags

I may be the nth person asking the same question. Here is the summary of my ACS report:

The following employment after September 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 09/05 - 08/06 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: Assistant Systems Engineer - Trainee
Employer: AAAAAAA
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/06 - 01/10 (3yrs 5mths)
Position: Technology Lead
Employer: BBBBBBB
Country: INDIA

Dates: 02/10 - 02/11 (1yrs 0mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: CCCCCCC
Country: INDIA
Dates: 03/11 - 08/12 (1yrs 5mths)
Position: Project Lead
Employer: DDDDDDD
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/12 - 03/14 (1yrs 7mths)
Position: Senior Consultant
Employer: EEEEEEE
Country: INDIA


The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.

Dates: 03/14 - 03/14 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Technical Lead - Concurrent Employment
Employer: FFFFFFF
Country: INDIA


So, according to my understanding,

1. Company AAAAAAA experience I need to mention as not related to nominated occupation in EOI form
2. Company BBBBBBB experience, I need to put it twice. First part from Joining date to 31-08-2007 as not related to nominated occupation. Second part from 01-09-2007 to end date as related to skilled occupation.
3. They have not considered my current employment as my application date was March 14th and I joined my current company in March 2014. (Though, I just opened the form on MArch 14th and final submission was done on May 3rd). I hope that is fine and I don't need to get the assessment again.

Please help me if my understanding is wrong.


----------



## kingcantona7

your understanding is correct in 1 &2.
3 also should be correct, however have limited understanding in that area

Just curious. why waiting till 2015 to submit EOI.u seem to have sufficient points with IELTS and experience


----------



## sudhindrags

kingcantona7 said:


> your understanding is correct in 1 &2.
> 3 also should be correct, however have limited understanding in that area
> 
> Just curious. why waiting till 2015 to submit EOI.u seem to have sufficient points with IELTS and experience


Thanks kingcantona. Just that my present assignment in my company is bit interesting and want to finish this project before leaving  Also, want to settle loans which I have here before leaving. Overall, my plan is to travel by next year June.


----------



## ashish1137

sudhindrags said:


> Thanks kingcantona. Just that my present assignment in my company is bit interesting and want to finish this project before leaving  Also, want to settle loans which I have here before leaving. Overall, my plan is to travel by next year June.


Hi Sudhin,

even if you start the process now. You will have a year for you first visitor to move!!


----------



## kevin538

kingcantona7 said:


> surely yes.but having said that, cant be sure of the date.assuming all backlogs would be cleared asap once the new ceiling is set, you should surely get it by end of next month(just an assumption, not sure how practical)
> however to enhance your chances, maybe you could think about 190 as well


Hi I understand that 190 would take long time to process right, and I could read that we should also have job offer to apply state sponsorship. Generally what would be the tentative time line for getting SS.


----------



## sudhindrags

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Sudhin,
> 
> even if you start the process now. You will have a year for you first visitor to move!!


Ya. I will have an year. But my family will not be. My plan is to go there first, find job and then get my family. As per my knowledge, getting job over there is not so easy and it may take 3-4 months or even more. So, I want to travel as soon as I get visa.


----------



## kingcantona7

kevin538 said:


> Hi I understand that 190 would take long time to process right, and I could read that we should also have job offer to apply state sponsorship. Generally what would be the tentative time line for getting SS.


not all states need job offers for 190.once new list is out on july 1st, there will be options opening up. also for visa processing 190 is faster than 189 afaik.


----------



## kingcantona7

sudhindrags said:


> Ya. I will have an year. But my family will not be. My plan is to go there first, find job and then get my family. As per my knowledge, getting job over there is not so easy and it may take 3-4 months or even more. So, I want to travel as soon as I get visa.


good luck with you plans sudhindrags. however, would suggest keep an eye on the yearly cap as you wait till january. if you feel there is an overload lets say by october-november, then try to apply as soon as possible.


----------



## kevin538

kingcantona7 said:


> not all states need job offers for 190.once new list is out on july 1st, there will be options opening up. also for visa processing 190 is faster than 189 afaik.


Hmm, let me see. thanks for your reply...
Generally how long will it take for 190 visa any guess.


----------



## kingcantona7

kevin538 said:


> Hmm, let me see. thanks for your reply...
> Generally how long will it take for 190 visa any guess.


the site says 189 is 6 months and 190 is 3 months. so i assume 190 takes half the time of 189.


----------



## kevin538

kingcantona7 said:


> the site says 189 is 6 months and 190 is 3 months. so i assume 190 takes half the time of 189.


Hi King it would be grateful if you could provide me the link for the site, sorry to bother you...


----------



## kingcantona7

here it is..good luck.
Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Dear friends, 
Job market is very discouraging in Australia. Carefully take decision.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear friends,
> Job market is very discouraging in Australia. Carefully take decision.


It's all in ur mind buddy.

Whosoever is in the group has come a long way so one should focus on visa first.


----------



## kevin538

kingcantona7 said:


> here it is..good luck.
> Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times


Thanks buddy, wish you the same...


----------



## kingcantona7

Hi,
Have few doubts while filling 189 EOI. Please help.

1.ACS says my degree is AQF degree major in computing. while i understand this gives me 15 points, not sure what option to select in EOI. The closest option is Bachelor in Science , Business and technology. My degree is an Indian B.Tech degree, which is the correct option to choose?

2. Is there any link to EOI filling explaining the steps

3. TRF number in IELTS is test reference number, a large alphanumeric code at bottom right of the sheet?

4. Would client be accompanied by partner- Yes( since me and my wife are planning to migrate)?

Please help with the above. Thanks in advance


----------



## WC2015inOZ

kingcantona7 said:


> Hi,
> Have few doubts while filling 189 EOI. Please help.
> 
> 1.ACS says my degree is AQF degree major in computing. while i understand this gives me 15 points, not sure what option to select in EOI. The closest option is Bachelor in Science , Business and technology. My degree is an Indian B.Tech degree, which is the correct option to choose?
> 
> 2. Is there any link to EOI filling explaining the steps
> 
> 3. TRF number in IELTS is test reference number, a large alphanumeric code at bottom right of the sheet?
> 
> 4. Would client be accompanied by partner- Yes( since me and my wife are planning to migrate)?
> 
> Please help with the above. Thanks in advance


1) Bachelor in Science
2) Its easy, just keep following the question and i think there is an icon [?] which explains it properly.
3) Correct
4) Correct
All the best!!! :nerd:


----------



## kingcantona7

WC2015inOZ said:


> 1) Bachelor in Science
> 2) Its easy, just keep following the question and i think there is an icon [?] which explains it properly.
> 3) Correct
> 4) Correct
> All the best!!! :nerd:


thanks so much for the help.


----------



## WannaOz

What is the best way/website to search/apply for jobs while awaiting State sponsorship/EOI approval ?


----------



## kingcantona7

Dont know whats the best way. Maybe having a AU skype number and getting good australian references should be a good way


----------



## kulwantgill

Hello senior,

I got positive assesseent last year and eoi submitted last year..category is 225412 sales representative under 489. When can i expect new list. Will it be on 1 july. My points are 60. What are my chances to get invite.please guide.me


----------



## kingcantona7

yes.july 1st is when the list is updated


----------



## kingcantona7

hey.while filling education details, should I enter school level details also. If I am to fill schooling details, the category would be non AQF accredited since its Indian right?


----------



## sudhindrags

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear friends,
> Job market is very discouraging in Australia. Carefully take decision.


I have the same question in my mind. I have a very good job right now and I often think whether it is worth leaving and trying for something which I don't have. However, I am also looking at software demands in australia. Will try my level best to try to prepare for Australia job market.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

sudhindrags said:


> I have the same question in my mind. I have a very good job right now and I often think whether it is worth leaving and trying for something which I don't have. However, I am also looking at software demands in australia. Will try my level best to try to prepare for Australia job market.


Australian job market is very different compare to India. They will not hire you even if your profile matches 95% to the JD. They will hire a person of 70% match but Australian experience. You will get frustrated very soon. 
If you compare the count of the vacancies over there and count of migrants to Australia, the migrants are very high. These migrants end up being labourers due to frustration.
These are real facts....


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

kingcantona7 said:


> thanks so much for the help.



I have a doubt with first response, your ACS result does not say *BACHELOR*. 
How many years have they deducted ?

When it's bachelor, they mention specifically as in my case : 
*
Your Bachelor of Computer Application from ABC University completed January
20XX has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing*

Please check to make sure. I might be wrong.


----------



## sudhindrags

tirik.ijrad said:


> Australian job market is very different compare to India. They will not hire you even if your profile matches 95% to the JD. They will hire a person of 70% match but Australian experience. You will get frustrated very soon.
> If you compare the count of the vacancies over there and count of migrants to Australia, the migrants are very high. These migrants end up being labourers due to frustration.
> These are real facts....


I am sure getting job over there will be challenging. From what I know, human network works best for finding jobs. Also, there is no harm in doing temporary jobs for few months until you get job of your choice. I have known people who struggled for jobs for few months. But all of them are well settled now.


----------



## kingcantona7

delhi_ankur said:


> I have a doubt with first response, your ACS result does not say *BACHELOR*.
> How many years have they deducted ?
> 
> When it's bachelor, they mention specifically as in my case :
> *
> Your Bachelor of Computer Application from ABC University completed January
> 20XX has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing*
> 
> Please check to make sure. I might be wrong.


hey ankur,
sorry for the mistake. forgot to mention correctly.
it is AQF bachelor degree with major in computing.
Thanks for pointing


----------



## ashish1137

kingcantona7 said:


> hey.while filling education details, should I enter school level details also. If I am to fill schooling details, the category would be non AQF accredited since its Indian right?


no please. only diploma and degree details are required.


----------



## kingcantona7

thanks for the reply


----------



## kingcantona7

anzscosearch.com says sol and csol is updated.but there is no update on immi website.
Am i missing the correct page?


----------



## kevin538

kingcantona7 said:


> anzscosearch.com says sol and csol is updated.but there is no update on immi website.
> Am i missing the correct page?


Hi king here you go..

Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) | ANZSCOsearch

Skilled Occupation List (SOL) | ANZSCOsearch


----------



## kevin538

kevin538 said:


> Hi king here you go..
> 
> Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) | ANZSCOsearch
> 
> Skilled Occupation List (SOL) | ANZSCOsearch


Hi the above link is from ANZSCO search not the immi site..


----------



## kingcantona7

thansk kevin but stuck with a new query for my EOI.
need a help with my EOI for 189

Age- 30
Ielts- 10
Education- 15
and experience after June 2011 is valid by ACS

So I have experience till June 30, 2011 as not relevant and experience from July 1st 2014 as relevant.
So I should have got 5 more points by now as Australian time it is already July 1st 2014. But myEOI which was filled is still showing 55 points.
Please suggest what needs to be done.


----------



## Proteus

Hi,

I have a query regarding claiming pts. for partner's occupation. My skill assessment application is still 'In Progress' with VETASSESS (my wife is the primary applicant) and would take another 2 weeks (according to the time mentioned in the website). Can i still go ahead claim the points right now itself? Or do we have to wait till a positive assessment is received from VETASESS?

Thanks


----------



## kevin538

kingcantona7 said:


> thansk kevin but stuck with a new query for my EOI.
> need a help with my EOI for 189
> 
> Age- 30
> Ielts- 10
> Education- 15
> and experience after June 2011 is valid by ACS
> 
> So I have experience till June 30, 2011 as not relevant and experience from July 1st 2014 as relevant.
> So I should have got 5 more points by now as Australian time it is already July 1st 2014. But myEOI which was filled is still showing 55 points.
> Please suggest what needs to be done.


Hi I believe you should generate EOI tomorrow I am sure you will get 5 points.


----------



## kingcantona7

thanks kevin just realised there was a 6 day gap between 2 of my employments in 2012.
so eoi updation will happen on july 6th. will apply then.


----------



## emerald89

You should definitely wait until the positive assessment is ready. Your EOI submission date can not be earlier than assessment report issued date. The application will be refused. 



Proteus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query regarding claiming pts. for partner's occupation. My skill assessment application is still 'In Progress' with VETASSESS (my wife is the primary applicant) and would take another 2 weeks (according to the time mentioned in the website). Can i still go ahead claim the points right now itself? Or do we have to wait till a positive assessment is received from VETASESS?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## tirik.ijrad

New occupation ceilings yet not declared.


----------



## chennaiite

Can anyone please tell me how many points im eligible for Qualification and work experience based on ACS results below. Thanks in Advance.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your DNIIT Program from The Academic Council of NIIT completed March 2003 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing

The following employment after July 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 06/04 - 08/08 (4yrs 2mths)
Position: XXX
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 09/08 - 02/14 (5yrs 5mths)
Position: XXX
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA


----------



## 189

*When can i get invite: 189|261313|60pts*

I have submitted EOI with 60 points 189|261313 on 26th June 2014.
Tentatively when can i get invite?

____________________

189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts|ACS:Nov 2013|IELTS:20th June score 7.5|EOI:26th June 14| Invitation: Pending | Visa Lodged: Pending | Docs upload: Pending | PCC: Pending | Medical Exam: Pending | CO contact: Pending | Grant: Pending |


----------



## tirik.ijrad

chennaiite said:


> Can anyone please tell me how many points im eligible for Qualification and work experience based on ACS results below. Thanks in Advance.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your DNIIT Program from The Academic Council of NIIT completed March 2003 has been
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after July 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 06/04 - 08/08 (4yrs 2mths)
> Position: XXX
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 09/08 - 02/14 (5yrs 5mths)
> Position: XXX
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA


Exp after July 2009 is valid and till July 2014 your exp will be five years. 
You will have 10 points of education and 10 points of experience.


----------



## bhupen008

chennaiite said:


> Can anyone please tell me how many points im eligible for Qualification and work experience based on ACS results below. Thanks in Advance.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your DNIIT Program from The Academic Council of NIIT completed March 2003 has been
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after July 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 06/04 - 08/08 (4yrs 2mths)
> Position: XXX
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 09/08 - 02/14 (5yrs 5mths)
> Position: XXX
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA


Hi , 

I think you are eligible to get 5 points atleast ! . 

to which state did you apply ? 

Regards,
bhupen008


----------



## 189

I have submitted EOI with 60 points 189|261313 on 26th June 2014.
Is it possible to get invite, if so tentatively when can i expect invite?

____________________

189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts|ACS:Nov 2013|IELTS:20th June score 7.5|EOI:26th June 14| Invitation: Pending | Visa Lodged: Pending | Docs upload: Pending | PCC: Pending | Medical Exam: Pending | CO contact: Pending | Grant: Pending |


----------



## chennaiite

bhupen008 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I think you are eligible to get 5 points atleast ! .
> 
> to which state did you apply ?
> 
> Regards,
> bhupen008


Thanks! So Currently i have 5 points for qualification and from 1st august it will be 10 points. Right? 

Not sure which state. I haven't heard from agent in a long time. I guess it's time to catch up.


----------



## bhupen008

chennaiite said:


> Thanks! So Currently i have 5 points for qualification and from 1st august it will be 10 points. Right?
> 
> Not sure which state. I haven't heard from agent in a long time. I guess it's time to catch up.



if you are completing 5 years of employment since July 2009 then you will be able to claim 10 points. All the best for your pursuit  . 

Thanks ! 
Bhupen008


----------



## Vasu G

189 said:


> I have submitted EOI with 60 points 189|261313 on 26th June 2014.
> Is it possible to get invite, if so tentatively when can i expect invite?
> 
> ____________________
> 
> 189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts|ACS:Nov 2013|IELTS:20th June score 7.5|EOI:26th June 14| Invitation: Pending | Visa Lodged: Pending | Docs upload: Pending | PCC: Pending | Medical Exam: Pending | CO contact: Pending | Grant: Pending |



May be next round dude.. Mine was 19th June - 60 points. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 189

Vasu G said:


> May be next round dude.. Mine was 19th June - 60 points. :fingerscrossed:


Thanks fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 189

I am planning to migrate with my spouse, who should fill form 80?

Both the principal applicant as well as spouse should fill this? 
OR only principal applicant (my self) alone?

_______________________

189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts|ACS:Nov 2013|IELTS:20th June score 7.5|EOI:26th June 14| Invitation: Pending | Visa Lodged: Pending | Docs upload: Pending | PCC: Pending | Medical Exam: Pending | CO contact: Pending | Grant: Pending |


----------



## kingcantona7

Please help understand the below:


My work started on 15th June 2009.
ACS says:
The following employment after June 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Going by ACS standards, they either deduct 2,4,or 6 years.
In my case, they have deducted 2 years. So My experience after 15th June 2011 is relevant, correct?
Or is it only after June 30th?


----------



## Future_ozzy

Folks,

Please count me in .I have submitted my EOI today.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

189 said:


> I am planning to migrate with my spouse, who should fill form 80?
> 
> Both the principal applicant as well as spouse should fill this?
> OR only principal applicant (my self) alone?
> 
> _______________________
> 
> 189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts|ACS:Nov 2013|IELTS:20th June score 7.5|EOI:26th June 14| Invitation: Pending | Visa Lodged: Pending | Docs upload: Pending | PCC: Pending | Medical Exam: Pending | CO contact: Pending | Grant: Pending |


Both

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## 189

kingcantona7 said:


> Please help understand the below:
> 
> 
> My work started on 15th June 2009.
> ACS says:
> The following employment after June 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Going by ACS standards, they either deduct 2,4,or 6 years.
> In my case, they have deducted 2 years. So My experience after 15th June 2011 is relevant, correct?
> Or is it only after June 30th?


Only employment after June 2011 i.e. 1st July 2011 onwards, should be considered. Something similar happend in my case.

While filing EOI – under experience section, kindly add your experience before June 2011 but select "No" option while getting it considered.


----------



## sudhindrags

189 said:


> Only employment after June 2011 i.e. 1st July 2011 onwards, should be considered. Something similar happend in my case.
> 
> While filing EOI &#150; under experience section, kindly add your experience before June 2011 but select "No" option while getting it considered.


I think you can consider from 1 June 2011. Because, I joined my first job in september 2005. My report says after september 2007 I can consider. If I consider 1st september 2005 as joining consideration, 2 years will be completed by 31 Oct 2007.


----------



## Ktoda

189 said:


> Only employment after June 2011 i.e. 1st July 2011 onwards, should be considered. Something similar happend in my case.
> 
> While filing EOI – under experience section, kindly add your experience before June 2011 but select "No" option while getting it considered.


Hi King / 189

Yes..Theoretically it should be from 1st July as explained by 189.. But what i see some difference is 15th July 2009 to 15th July 2011 = 2 years. So, why cant king can specify in his EOI from 16th July ???? if King specify from 1st July, he s losing half of the month days ?? Am i right here friends... will it be wrong if King specifies his EOI from 16th July 2011 ???

Who knows that half of Month may help you to get some points


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Why all are replying on same query?


----------



## _js_

Hi,

Can anybody help me with the following question?
I'm working for Australian company as a remote contractor but I'm located in Russia. 
Can I claim this experience as Australian employment during EOI submition?

Thanks


----------



## Future_ozzy

Work experience gained in Australia is required .if your employer is Australian company but located out of Oz then it would not meet the requirement

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## _js_

Thanks!


----------



## umeshinaz

*Granted*

:boom:
Friends.... I am so happy to announce....just received my GRANT...cant believe it....

I had been following up with my CO Brisbane 34 for over 6 months now....she said she will look at the application right away and if can finalize...will do or else inform for documents...

In 10 mins...she sent me the grant notification....

Thanks everyone for your help on this forum....I would not have managed to successfully apply on my own without this wonderful bunch of people in this forum...

Hats off... All the best


----------



## Ktoda

umeshinaz said:


> :boom:
> Friends.... I am so happy to announce....just received my GRANT...cant believe it....
> 
> I had been following up with my CO Brisbane 34 for over 6 months now....she said she will look at the application right away and if can finalize...will do or else inform for documents...
> 
> In 10 mins...she sent me the grant notification....
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help on this forum....I would not have managed to successfully apply on my own without this wonderful bunch of people in this forum...
> 
> Hats off... All the best


Great News to hear.. All the Best Mate


----------



## Vasu G

:rockon: Good News !!!!!! :rockon:

Occupation ceiling for 2014-15 has been released.

2613* - 5004. Earlier it was 4800. So cut the rumors that they would decrease the count.


----------



## bhupen008

Does it effect 189 applicants only ? Or good news for 190 applicants too


----------



## 189

excellent news Vasu G.
@bhupen008 ; As of last year this quota was applicable to 189/190 both.

As far as i know with new year (July onwards) and new rule 5004 is for 189 only. Hence good bnews for both  Soneone can double confirm.


----------



## kingcantona7

189 said:


> Only employment after June 2011 i.e. 1st July 2011 onwards, should be considered. Something similar happend in my case.
> 
> While filing EOI &#150; under experience section, kindly add your experience before June 2011 but select "No" option while getting it considered.





sudhindrags said:


> I think you can consider from 1 June 2011. Because, I joined my first job in september 2005. My report says after september 2007 I can consider. If I consider 1st september 2005 as joining consideration, 2 years will be completed by 31 Oct 2007.





Ktoda said:


> Hi King / 189
> 
> Yes..Theoretically it should be from 1st July as explained by 189.. But what i see some difference is 15th July 2009 to 15th July 2011 = 2 years. So, why cant king can specify in his EOI from 16th July ???? if King specify from 1st July, he s losing half of the month days ?? Am i right here friends... will it be wrong if King specifies his EOI from 16th July 2011 ???
> 
> Who knows that half of Month may help you to get some points




Thanks everyone for replying on this one. 
Just checked with ACS on this one and got a reply and confirmation that I can consider experience after 16th June 2011. Submitted EOI today.
god please help...


----------



## kingcantona7

And great news to all 2613 friends.
Hope we all meet up at oz..


----------



## tirik.ijrad

189 said:


> excellent news Vasu G.
> @bhupen008 ; As of last year this quota was applicable to 189/190 both.
> 
> As far as i know with new year (July onwards) and new rule 5004 is for 189 only. Hence good bnews for both  Soneone can double confirm.


It means that state sponsorship will not be available for you.


----------



## mujeeb246

kingcantona7 said:


> And great news to all 2613 friends.
> Hope we all meet up at oz..


Great News ! ! ! waiting with 65 and filed EOI. Thanks


----------



## sudhindrags

kingcantona7 said:


> Thanks everyone for replying on this one.
> Just checked with ACS on this one and got a reply and confirmation that I can consider experience after 16th June 2011. Submitted EOI today.
> god please help...


Congrats and all the best. .


----------



## chennaiite

Ceiling for ICT BA 261111 has been cut to less than half! I guess anyone planning for PR in this category should reconsider and plan cautiously.


----------



## pappu123

chennaiite said:


> Ceiling for ICT BA 261111 has been cut to less than half! I guess anyone planning for PR in this category should reconsider and plan cautiously.


Last year it was 1380. Now it is increased  

So I don't see any problem in this category as of now


----------



## maq_qatar

umeshinaz said:


> :boom:
> Friends.... I am so happy to announce....just received my GRANT...cant believe it....
> 
> I had been following up with my CO Brisbane 34 for over 6 months now....she said she will look at the application right away and if can finalize...will do or else inform for documents...
> 
> In 10 mins...she sent me the grant notification....
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help on this forum....I would not have managed to successfully apply on my own without this wonderful bunch of people in this forum...
> 
> Hats off... All the best


Congrats dear

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## chennaiite

pappu123 said:


> Last year it was 1380. Now it is increased
> 
> So I don't see any problem in this category as of now


Oops! Sorry bro. I was under impression the ceiling was 3180!


----------



## Ktoda

kingcantona7 said:


> Thanks everyone for replying on this one.
> Just checked with ACS on this one and got a reply and confirmation that I can consider experience after 16th June 2011. Submitted EOI today.
> god please help...


Thats good to hear King.

Because i am planning to submit my EOI but i have only 55 points.. 

moreover my first job joining date is on Dec 29 2006. 

if they deduct 2 years from this, it will be dec 29 2008.

So, i will get my experience from Dec 30 2008.. Am i right here king? can i add my Experience from Dec 30 2008 (or) i have add from January 01-Jan-2009 ?


----------



## kingcantona7

As far as I understand, it is Dec 30, 2008.
However, we werent sure of this...so got a written proof from ACS to be on a safer side..
Would suggest you do the same.


----------



## 189

chennaiite said:


> Ceiling for ICT BA 261111 has been cut to less than half! I guess anyone planning for PR in this category should reconsider and plan cautiously.


For the year 2014-15 its #1620. almost 240 more this time. :high5:


----------



## Ktoda

kingcantona7 said:


> As far as I understand, it is Dec 30, 2008.
> However, we werent sure of this...so got a written proof from ACS to be on a safer side..
> Would suggest you do the same.


HOw to get a written proof King? is there any Mail ID to post the questions...!!! can you share it please


----------



## sreejithkhan2014

14 and 23 july


----------



## kingcantona7

@ktoda
I send an email to the same case officer who mailed me the ACS results and he/she replied confirming. hope it works

@Sreejith
Isn't it 14th and 28th..if you are talking about invitation rounds..


----------



## kallis333

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my EOI with IELTS TRF number that i got from IDP though i have lost my scorecard. 
Do i need the score sheet in future or while applying for Visa ? Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## 189

kallis333 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with IELTS TRF number that i got from IDP though i have lost my scorecard.
> Do i need the score sheet in future or while applying for Visa ? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


Yep, required once you get Invite.
Seek IDP's help for duplicate copy


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

189 said:


> Yep, required once you get Invite.
> Seek IDP's help for duplicate copy


Are u sure, IDP can issue a duplicate copy. They clearly mention no other copies will be issued. But you have a long fight ahead.

good luck !!


----------



## maq_qatar

kallis333 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with IELTS TRF number that i got from IDP though i have lost my scorecard.
> Do i need the score sheet in future or while applying for Visa ? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


Do you have orignal scan copy? If yes not required but still try to contact IDP for duplicate copy if they can arrange.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

*passport renewal*

Hi all,

I am awaiting vetassess result. My passport is expiring in Feb 2015. I will be having my old passport quoted in Vetassess outcome. 

Can I lodge EOI with my current passport and then update the details once the passport is renewed (if the vet outcome is positive).

OR

Can I go ahead with passport renewal now, so that I can lodge EOI with new passport details. Will it be a problem if I have old passport no. in the Vetassess letter.

Pls help.

usha


----------



## cancerianlrules

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am awaiting vetassess result. My passport is expiring in Feb 2015. I will be having my old passport quoted in Vetassess outcome.
> 
> Can I lodge EOI with my current passport and then update the details once the passport is renewed (if the vet outcome is positive).
> 
> OR
> 
> Can I go ahead with passport renewal now, so that I can lodge EOI with new passport details. Will it be a problem if I have old passport no. in the Vetassess letter.
> 
> Pls help.
> 
> usha


Hi Usha 

Submitting EOI does not require passport number. It is also not used in the Vetassess outcome letter. 

Vet uses it just as a proof of identification. 

So you should be okay in either case. 

Regards


----------



## Usha Abhilash

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi Usha
> 
> Submitting EOI does not require passport number. It is also not used in the Vetassess outcome letter.
> 
> Vet uses it just as a proof of identification.
> 
> So you should be okay in either case.
> 
> Regards


Thanks you so much cancerianlrules.


----------



## sreejithkhan2014

Dear all, 

Writing you guys with respect to EOI Education History section.

I got ACS positive assessment stating my Masters degree in computer sciences is equivalent to AQF bachelor degree in science business an technology. While filing up EOI, what qualification type i should select

1. Bachelor in sciences, business and technology
Or
2. Master in sciences, business and technology

Kindly please guide

Thank you


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

Guys,

I have a query for my friend.
He got his ACS result under 263112 which comes under only 190.

Now, he wants to get a 263111 ACS so he can attempt 189. Benefits are obvious.

Is it possible to get acs in 263111 with same docs as R&R is almost same. 

Our doubts is that ACS might not consider evaluating someone again as same person cannot have 2 qualifications.

Sent from my GT-I9003 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vasu G

delhi_ankur said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a query for my friend.
> He got his ACS result under 263112 which comes under only 190.
> 
> Now, he wants to get a 263111 ACS so he can attempt 189. Benefits are obvious.
> 
> Is it possible to get acs in 263111 with same docs as R&R is almost same.
> 
> Our doubts is that ACS might not consider evaluating someone again as same person cannot have 2 qualifications.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using Expat Forum


Yes. If the R&R are same, one can have multiple assessments. Go ahead.


----------



## kingcantona7

vasu..any updates on vic?
the other victoria thread is also not very active nowadays


----------



## sreejithkhan2014

sreejithkhan2014 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Writing you guys with respect to EOI Education History section.
> 
> I got ACS positive assessment stating my Masters degree in computer sciences is equivalent to AQF bachelor degree in science business an technology. While filing up EOI, what qualification type i should select
> 
> 1. Bachelor in sciences, business and technology
> Or
> 2. Master in sciences, business and technology
> 
> Kindly please guide
> 
> Thank you


Please reply


----------



## maq_qatar

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am awaiting vetassess result. My passport is expiring in Feb 2015. I will be having my old passport quoted in Vetassess outcome.
> 
> Can I lodge EOI with my current passport and then update the details once the passport is renewed (if the vet outcome is positive).
> 
> OR
> 
> Can I go ahead with passport renewal now, so that I can lodge EOI with new passport details. Will it be a problem if I have old passport no. in the Vetassess letter.
> 
> Pls help.
> 
> usha


check below link

How can I update my address or passport details?


----------



## kingcantona7

@Sreejith
I am not sure..but I think it should be bachelor's in science business technology since as per au standards they have considered it equal to bachelor's in your ACS result
Please get it cross checked..


----------



## sreejithkhan2014

kingcantona7 said:


> @Sreejith
> I am not sure..but I think it should be bachelor's in science business technology since as per au standards they have considered it equal to bachelor's in your ACS result
> Please get it cross checked..


Thank you for reply

Do you mean by cross check, should i write to ACS for clarification, please guide

Thanks


----------



## kingcantona7

@sreejith
You can always do that ..
But an easier and faster option would be to check with an expert, maybe our forum moderator..
People like shel and espresso have been kind enough to help all of us with similar queries..


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sreejithkhan2014 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Writing you guys with respect to EOI Education History section.
> 
> I got ACS positive assessment stating my Masters degree in computer sciences is equivalent to AQF bachelor degree in science business an technology. While filing up EOI, what qualification type i should select
> 
> 1. Bachelor in sciences, business and technology
> Or
> 2. Master in sciences, business and technology
> 
> Kindly please guide
> 
> Thank you


Dear sreejithkhan2014

It will be option 1. Mentioned in your post.

Max


----------



## sreejithkhan2014

kingcantona7 said:


> @sreejith
> You can always do that ..
> But an easier and faster option would be to check with an expert, maybe our forum moderator..
> People like shel and espresso have been kind enough to help all of us with similar queries..


Thank you dear, just wondering if i need to contact shell or oresptresso how could i do that, my appologies bothering you too much. Thanks


----------



## sreejithkhan2014

MaxTheWolf said:


> Dear sreejithkhan2014
> 
> It will be option 1. Mentioned in your post.
> 
> Max


Dear Max, 

Thank you, it has been highly appreciated.


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> vasu..any updates on vic?
> the other victoria thread is also not very active nowadays


Nope... May be next week. :fingerscrossed: Most of the Vic applicants got their 189 and some of them gaveup.....


----------



## sonu008

I have applied for EOI today. And this are my details:

261312 Developer Programmer | Subclass 189 | IELTS 7 – R7 W8.5 S8.5 L8| Skillset by ACS through RPL| Education – Industrial & Production Engineering validated by VETTASSESS| EOI 65 points 05 Jul'14 | 

Looks like May was the quickest month and loads of people got invitation in May. Hope we all get invitation quick.


----------



## mujeeb246

sonu008 said:


> I have applied for EOI today. And this are my details:
> 
> 261312 Developer Programmer | Subclass 189 | IELTS 7 – R7 W8.5 S8.5 L8| Skillset by ACS through RPL| Education – Industrial & Production Engineering validated by VETTASSESS| EOI 65 points 05 Jul'14 |
> 
> Looks like May was the quickest month and loads of people got invitation in May. Hope we all get invitation quick.


Cool.
All the best bro.
I am in the same boat.
Applied last week for 189 with 65 points under 261311.
Just with my research i am thinking we might get some response in 4th week of july slot or aug 11th slot.
Either ways.
Hope yours gets processed soon as well.
Pm me if ok so we can keep in touch to exchange info going forward as we r closely on the same category 2613 and points.
Tc


----------



## kingcantona7

Vasu G said:


> Nope... May be next week. :fingerscrossed: Most of the Vic applicants got their 189 and some of them gaveup.....


true.they are really slow with the process..
i hope u get to know from vic before the 1st round of invitations.


----------



## sultanshah

salam,

Can I give IELTS academic for 189 and 190 visa?

Regards


----------



## piyush1132003

sultanshah said:


> salam,
> 
> Can I give IELTS academic for 189 and 190 visa?
> 
> Regards


Yes...they do accept both although academic is quite tougher than general


----------



## Lumee14

delhi_ankur said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a query for my friend.
> He got his ACS result under 263112 which comes under only 190.
> 
> Now, he wants to get a 263111 ACS so he can attempt 189. Benefits are obvious.
> 
> Is it possible to get acs in 263111 with same docs as R&R is almost same.
> 
> Our doubts is that ACS might not consider evaluating someone again as same person cannot have 2 qualifications.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using Expat Forum



Yh you can apply i did thesame with same documents ang got it


----------



## Nishant Dundas

sultanshah said:


> salam,
> 
> Can I give IELTS academic for 189 and 190 visa?
> 
> Regards


Yes.
If your English is good then both are fairly easy.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> true.they are really slow with the process..
> i hope u get to know from vic before the 1st round of invitations.


I actually don't want to hear from them before 14th July. I may get 189 in the upcoming round, if I don't then I would contact them.


----------



## kingcantona7

just a doubt..if u get both invitations on 14th..then you can pick and choose, right?


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> just a doubt..if u get both invitations on 14th..then you can pick and choose, right?


To be frank. I have no idea. Some of them are saying that , if I get one the other will be suspended. So praying for 189. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kingcantona7

hmm..even i have no idea.
looking at ur veo , i think u will easily get invi on 14th.
coz 2613 is on prorate, so over 200 invitations will be out per round..


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> hmm..even i have no idea.
> looking at ur veo , i think u will easily get invi on 14th.
> coz 2613 is on prorate, so over 200 invitations will be out per round..


Hmm.. Will see. You may get as well, if there are less 65 pointers. Hope for the best. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MaxTheWolf

kingcantona7 said:


> just a doubt..if u get both invitations on 14th..then you can pick and choose, right?


You can not receive two simultaneous invitations. While one invitation is active your EOI gets freezed for 60 days.


----------



## Vasu G

MaxTheWolf said:


> You can not receive two simultaneous invitations. While one invitation is active your EOI gets freezed for 60 days.


Hey Max, 

So shall I deselect Vic in my EOI for the next week ? As I have given my EOI on Vic application, will they ask to select again if they consider my profile ? 

What do you suggest ?


----------



## kingcantona7

@ max. again a doubt
so can someone fill 2 seperate EOI's..one for 189 and one for 190.?
and seperately get invitations?


----------



## sreejithkhan2014

Dear all, 

I am in process of preparing documents for eVisa 189, i have been held up with one confusion, whether should i submit salary slips and bank statement for work experience what ACS didnot consider (2 Years out of my 8 years exp) , and i also did not claim points for it during filing up EOI. I entered 2 years as irrelevent and 6 years relevant.

Seniors, kindly please guide.

Thanks in advance


----------



## kingcantona7

Hey.what's evisa? Is the process different?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

sreejithkhan2014 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am in process of preparing documents for eVisa 189, i have been held up with one confusion, whether should i submit salary slips and bank statement for work experience what ACS didnot consider (2 Years out of my 8 years exp) , and i also did not claim points for it during filing up EOI. I entered 2 years as irrelevent and 6 years relevant.
> 
> Seniors, kindly please guide.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I think its same query with diff thread. 

Cheers


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

kingcantona7 said:


> Hey.what's evisa? Is the process different?



eVisa is name of the application where you lodge your visa application.

HTH

Cheers


----------



## kevin538

MaxTheWolf said:


> You can not receive two simultaneous invitations. While one invitation is active your EOI gets freezed for 60 days.



Hi Max I believe there is an option for Selecting 189 & 190 Visa in EOI correct..


----------



## sreejithkhan2014

Yes there are options available for 189 , 190 and others

Good luck


----------



## sudhindrags

sreejithkhan2014 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am in process of preparing documents for eVisa 189, i have been held up with one confusion, whether should i submit salary slips and bank statement for work experience what ACS didnot consider (2 Years out of my 8 years exp) , and i also did not claim points for it during filing up EOI. I entered 2 years as irrelevent and 6 years relevant.
> 
> Seniors, kindly please guide.
> 
> Thanks in advance


One question from my side. Are salary slips mandatory while submitting evisa? Those were not mandatory for acs evaluation. I don't have them either. It will be difficult to find form 16 also for past 8 years. Can someone tell me what is the minimum documents required? Is it enough if we submit the same documents we gave for acs??


----------



## tirik.ijrad

What will happen if one submits EOI for 190 visa and not opt for it after state sponsorship invitation?
And waits for @45 days so that his experience will be 8 years and he will be eligible for 189 visa with 60 points?
Can the same EOI be possible to modify?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

sudhindrags said:


> One question from my side. Are salary slips mandatory while submitting evisa? Those were not mandatory for acs evaluation. I don't have them either. It will be difficult to find form 16 also for past 8 years. Can someone tell me what is the minimum documents required? Is it enough if we submit the same documents we gave for acs??


Last 6 salary slips or at-least last 3 from each employer is mandatory. Also same transaction has to reflect in Bank statements.

Form 16 and ITR are not necessary unless CO asks for it. If you don't have Form 16's , then show ITR's.

Most of the employer and your education documents are same as ACS unless you change the job. For those employment not in ACS letter are not considered and points cant be claimed.

The below link has document checklist :

http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/189.aspx

Payslips you need to share with DIBP.

Skilled employment: evidence of working full-time in skilled employment in the 10 years before you were invited to apply, such as:

- employment references
- contracts, pay slips, tax returns, group certificates
- evidence that you have been self-employed
- any other documents that you provided to the relevant assessing authority to obtain your skills assessment, including any documents relating to your employment history.





Cheers


----------



## mithu93ku

tirik.ijrad said:


> What will happen if one submits EOI for 190 visa and not opt for it after state sponsorship invitation?
> And waits for @45 days so that his experience will be 8 years and he will be eligible for 189 visa with 60 points?
> Can the same EOI be possible to modify?


Yes you can modify and use it.
After 60 days , your sub-class 190 invitation would lapse. Then you can modify your EOI for 189. 
Moreover, You can start a fresh EOI for your 189 application after 45 days. 
Good Luck.


----------



## sudhindrags

prgeek001 said:


> Last 6 salary slips or at-least last 3 from each employer is mandatory. Also same transaction has to reflect in Bank statements.
> 
> Form 16 and ITR are not necessary unless CO asks for it. If you don't have Form 16's , then show ITR's.
> 
> Most of the employer and your education documents are same as ACS unless you change the job. For those employment not in ACS letter are not considered and points cant be claimed.
> 
> The below link has document checklist :
> 
> Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)
> 
> Payslips you need to share with DIBP.
> 
> Skilled employment: evidence of working full-time in skilled employment in the 10 years before you were invited to apply, such as:
> 
> - employment references
> - contracts, pay slips, tax returns, group certificates
> - evidence that you have been self-employed
> - any other documents that you provided to the relevant assessing authority to obtain your skills assessment, including any documents relating to your employment history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Ok. That is not so clear. It does not say what is mandatory. I did not submit payslips to ACS at all. I only submitted HR letters of offer and release along with employment reference letters from seniors and colleagues (printed on stamp paper and notarized). 

Problem is, I had 6 employers in last 10 years and I don't have payslips of all the employers. I have it with me of last two and may manage to get for next 2 or 3. But, not from all. I have ITRs for all years though.


----------



## mithu93ku

sudhindrags said:


> Ok. That is not so clear. It does not say what is mandatory. I did not submit payslips to ACS at all. I only submitted HR letters of offer and release along with employment reference letters from seniors and colleagues (printed on stamp paper and notarized).
> 
> Problem is, I had 6 employers in last 10 years and I don't have payslips of all the employers. I have it with me of last two and may manage to get for next 2 or 3. But, not from all. I have ITRs for all years though.


Go ahead with these. I had no payslips and My CO never asked me about it. :yo:


----------



## pattern

Hi all,

We decided not to wait for my assessment to be completed and submitted the EOI with my partner being the leading applicant. After reading the last 30-40 pages here I think there is a chance for us to receive invitation on the 28th of July, if not then will wait for the Vic SS result.


----------



## sudhindrags

mithu93ku said:


> Go ahead with these. I had no payslips and My CO never asked me about it. :yo:


Superb.. That released a lot of tension from me. I started digging my old archives for salary slips already


----------



## mithu93ku

sudhindrags said:


> Superb.. That released a lot of tension from me. I started digging my old archives for salary slips already


But what you have already , please upload it.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sultanshah said:


> salam,
> 
> Can I give IELTS academic for 189 and 190 visa?
> 
> Regards


Hi there

It is not a choice that you can exercise. Ideally you are specifically required to sit IELTS General Training as per the rules set by DIBP, however, the rule specifically states that if your Assessing Authority requires you to sit for IELTS Academic and achieve a minimum band in each capability then this requirement overrides the rule set by DIBP.

So, if your Assessing Authority does not have any IELTS requirement in order to give you a positive skills assessment the you'll have to sit GT otherwise do as your Assessing Authority requires.

Accounting fraternity requires to sit Academic IELTS to get a positive skills assessment.

Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Vasu G said:


> Hey Max,
> 
> So shall I deselect Vic in my EOI for the next week ? As I have given my EOI on Vic application, will they ask to select again if they consider my profile ?
> 
> What do you suggest ?


You mean to ask whether you should deselect it next week just before the invitations are sent?

I would say that could be a little too late. Invitations for 190 are sent any working day unlike the invitations for 189 which are sent only twice a month. If you get your invitation for 190 tomorrow or anytime before next invitations round for 189, which you can and you might, then you'll not be eligible to get an invitation for 189 for the next 60 days.

Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

kingcantona7 said:


> @ max. again a doubt
> so can someone fill 2 seperate EOI's..one for 189 and one for 190.?
> and seperately get invitations?


Hi there

2 separate EOI's by creating two skillselect accounts is not legit, though it can be done. If your multiple accounts get into spotlight your passport number will be marked red. You have to mention your passport details while creating a skillselect account. You know that well. If getting two invitations were allowed then DIBP would let it happen within a single skillselect account.

Besides, getting two invitations while you can only exercise one is delaying, and even possibly denying, someone else's chance to get an invitation. You would not want it to happen to you, would you?

If you are asking in context with a single skillselect account then, note that there is only one EOI in skillselect but you need to select visa subclass for it, which can be one or more, however you can only get an invitation for one of these whereafter your account gets freezed for 60 days.

Max


----------



## _shel

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi there
> 
> It is not a choice that you can exercise. Ideally you are specifically required to sit IELTS General Training as per the rules set by DIBP, however, the rule specifically states that if your Assessing Authority requires you to sit for IELTS Academic and achieve a minimum band in each capability then this requirement overrides the rule set by DIBP.
> 
> So, if your Assessing Authority does not have any IELTS requirement in order to give you a positive skills assessment the you'll have to sit GT otherwise do as your Assessing Authority requires.
> 
> Accounting fraternity requires to sit Academic IELTS to get a positive skills assessment.
> 
> Max


 Actually you can sit either regardless, even if your skills assessment does not require ielts. They advise you 'need only sit general' purely because it is easier and they are not demanding academic not because migration law specifies general only.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sreejithkhan2014 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am in process of preparing documents for eVisa 189, i have been held up with one confusion, whether should i submit salary slips and bank statement for work experience what ACS didnot consider (2 Years out of my 8 years exp) , and i also did not claim points for it during filing up EOI. I entered 2 years as irrelevent and 6 years relevant.
> 
> Seniors, kindly please guide.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes absolutely provide those documents or least keep them ready.

I have seen many applicants being asked to provide documents for 'not relevant' experience also, though I too think it it unreasonable. But what can we do?

You are preparing an eVisa? And asking to submit docs? Have you received an invitation?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

kingcantona7 said:


> Hey.what's evisa? Is the process different?


EVisa is your visa lodgement application. You do this after you get an invitation. Or in some visa subclass for which you do not require an invitation you do it directly.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

kevin538 said:


> Hi Max I believe there is an option for Selecting 189 & 190 Visa in EOI correct..


Yep, right.

Not only 189 and 190, there are other subclass as well.

I think I have not been understood clearly here.

You only submit one EOI but you can select any number of visa subclass. You will get an invitation for only one subclass from the ones which you had selected while submitting your EOI. You'll not get two or more invitations.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

tirik.ijrad said:


> What will happen if one submits EOI for 190 visa and not opt for it after state sponsorship invitation?
> And waits for @45 days so that his experience will be 8 years and he will be eligible for 189 visa with 60 points?
> Can the same EOI be possible to modify?


Once invited NOTHING can be changed in your EOI for 60 days. You can not prematurely withdraw or decline or terminate an invitation."

Of course you can modify it after 60 days and resubmit.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

_shel said:


> Actually you can sit either regardless, even if your skills assessment does not require ielts. They advise you 'need only sit general' purely because it is easier and they are not demanding academic not because migration law specifies general only.


If this is the case then they should not mention 'only' GT. The wording does not suggest that even Academic is accepted. I for one don't think so.

Though not related, Canada does not accept Academic for immigration programs.


----------



## mithu93ku

MaxTheWolf said:


> If this is the case then they should not mention 'only' GT. The wording does not suggest that even Academic is accepted. I for one don't think so.
> 
> Though not related, Canada does not accept Academic for immigration programs.


_Shel is correct. DIBP is accepting both GT and Accademic. :yo:


----------



## kevin538

MaxTheWolf said:


> Yep, right.
> 
> Not only 189 and 190, there are other subclass as well.
> 
> I think I have not been understood clearly here.
> 
> You only submit one EOI but you can select any number of visa subclass. You will get an invitation for only one subclass from the ones which you had selected while submitting your EOI. You'll not get two or more invitations.


Hi Max I have Generated one EOI with 189 (60 pts) & 190(65 pts) subclass, Basically my occupation is ICT Systems Analysts under pro rata arrangements hence i did this, concern here is, will this affect my invite ??? Should I have to apply only for one Visa subclass. Please advise..


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mithu93ku said:


> _Shel is correct. DIBP is accepting both GT and Accademic. :yo:


Comparatively Academic is tougher so of course it should be accepted and as mentioned by you now, it is. I also submitted Academic not GT but that is another case.

I am only going by DIBP wording. Probably here 'only' is used to conclude 'only that much' and not 'specifically'.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

kevin538 said:


> Hi Max I have Generated one EOI with 189 (60 pts) & 190(65 pts) subclass, Basically my occupation is ICT Systems Analysts under pro rata arrangements hence i did this, concern here is, will this affect my invite ??? Should I have to apply only for one Visa subclass. Please advise..


Yes you can absolutely select 189 and 190 simultaneously when you submit an EOI.

Just that you'll get invitation only for one, that can be either. the authority inviting you for one subclass will not bother whether you had selected other subclasses as well. No problem.


----------



## kingcantona7

hey.i submitted by EOI last week.
however, my EOI before submission did not mention my passport number?
im sure i filled it in the beginning...now is it possible to check this again and verify?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

kingcantona7 said:


> hey.i submitted by EOI last week.
> however, my EOI before submission did not mention my passport number?
> im sure i filled it in the beginning...now is it possible to check this again and verify?


TRY creating a new skillselect account and see if it asks for your passport details or not. I am not sure whether you can check those details in your existing skillselect account.


----------



## 189

pattern said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We decided not to wait for my assessment to be completed and submitted the EOI with my partner being the leading applicant. After reading the last 30-40 pages here I think there is a chance for us to receive invitation on the 28th of July, if not then will wait for the Vic SS result.


I am hoping same, almost similar points/profile. Hence I have applied for 189 only. Additionally 2613* ceiling limit has increased for year 2014-15. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rock4u

kingcantona7 said:


> hey.i submitted by EOI last week.
> however, my EOI before submission did not mention my passport number?
> im sure i filled it in the beginning...now is it possible to check this again and verify?


Yes you can.. Login to Skillselect and try to update the EOI which you have submitted, then u can browse through the pages as before where u can check if its already updated.

You don't have to submit the same, rather close the session or logout without submitting.. Your EOI status will still show as submitted, the next time when u login.

PS: Moreover, I guess SkillSelect system will not accept an EOI submission without Passport details, as that field should be mandatory. (IMHO)


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Hi All,
Might be experts can help me on my doubt... 

1. I and my wife are thinking of filing EOI seperately. What is possible outcome of a scenario where me and my wife both get invite simultaneously? :argue:

2. Can we stick to any one application and complete the formalities? Is there any problem for getting dependants visa, if he/she has not accepted Visa invite (where they were primary)? :help:

3. Does my EOI application gets blocked when we apply for 189 & 190, and we get invite from any one source?


----------



## 189

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hi All,
> Might be experts can help me on my doubt...
> 
> 1. I and my wife are thinking of filing EOI seperately. What is possible outcome of a scenario where me and my wife both get invite simultaneously? :argue:
> 
> 2. Can we stick to any one application and complete the formalities? Is there any problem for getting dependants visa, if he/she has not accepted Visa invite (where they were primary)? :help:
> 
> 3. Does my EOI application gets blocked when we apply for 189 & 190, and we get invite from any one source?



1. I wd recommend, submit one EOI who has more than 60 points, If both has 60 points then, choose the one who doesn’t belong to those 6 high demand groups. People usually get invite within 1-3 rounds.

2. I haven’t come across such scenario, but if I would be you, I will prioritise whose profile is stronger and submit only 1 EOI. Keep things simple 

3. Yes it does gets blocked after invite, I guess it’s for 60 Days (pls double confirm duration on their site)


----------



## Ravi_Pune

189 said:


> 1. I wd recommend, submit one EOI who has more than 60 points, If both has 60 points then, choose the one who doesn’t belong to those 6 high demand groups. People usually get invite within 1-3 rounds.
> 
> 2. I haven’t come across such scenario, but if I would be you, I will prioritise whose profile is stronger and submit only 1 EOI. Keep things simple
> 
> 3. Yes it does gets blocked after invite, I guess it’s for 60 Days (pls double confirm duration on their site)


Thanks for your reply,
Both are from the high demand skills category, both have score of 60 for now... hence the issue... 

Also, 189 is a better sub-class against 190, as it allows you to seek opportunity in any state against 190 - being state specific for first 2 years. Hence was thinking of splitting applications against both individually.. the moment one receives the invite, other would withdraw the EOI application...


----------



## Action353

Hi, 

I submitted my EOI recently, waiting for the invitation: 

189 visa - 261112 System Analyst, 65 points
6th July 2014. 

Any idea how long is the current wait time for similar profile?

cheers


----------



## chennaiite

MaxTheWolf said:


> Yep, right.
> 
> Not only 189 and 190, there are other subclass as well.
> 
> I think I have not been understood clearly here.
> 
> You only submit one EOI but you can select any number of visa subclass. You will get an invitation for only one subclass from the ones which you had selected while submitting your EOI. You'll not get two or more invitations.


Max,

I applied for SA SS on 1st jul. I've been waiting for 189 invite since may. I'm going to receive additional 5 points for work exp august. So my points will be 65, for which I'm almost certainly going to be invited for 189. But if I receive State sponsorship before that, will I not get 189 invite? 

My agent did tell me that most IT jobs are in Sydney and Melbourne. So if I have to pick between the two, it has to be 189.

PLease tell me what are my options? Should i ask the agent to cancel SA application? Is that even possible?


----------



## 189

Ravi_Pune said:


> Thanks for your reply,
> Both are from the high demand skills category, both have score of 60 for now... hence the issue...
> 
> Also, 189 is a better sub-class against 190, as it allows you to seek opportunity in any state against 190 - being state specific for first 2 years. Hence was thinking of splitting applications against both individually.. the moment one receives the invite, other would withdraw the EOI application...


I would choose 1 profile and Apply using 189, u can read my signature, my profile is similar 60 points high supply category n so on.

I will update my signature once i get invite :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 189

Action353 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI recently, waiting for the invitation:
> 
> 189 visa - 261112 System Analyst, 65 points
> 6th July 2014.
> 
> Any idea how long is the current wait time for similar profile?
> 
> cheers


2611* with 65 Points is good standard by itself 
Wait for next 1 to 3 rounds, we all should have some good news :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MaxTheWolf

chennaiite said:


> Max,
> 
> I applied for SA SS on 1st jul. I've been waiting for 189 invite since may. I'm going to receive additional 5 points for work exp august. So my points will be 65, for which I'm almost certainly going to be invited for 189. But if I receive State sponsorship before that, will I not get 189 invite?
> 
> My agent did tell me that most IT jobs are in Sydney and Melbourne. So if I have to pick between the two, it has to be 189.
> 
> PLease tell me what are my options? Should i ask the agent to cancel SA application? Is that even possible?


Dear chennaiite

If you get an invitation for 190 then you'll not be able to get an invite for 189 for the next 60 days. There is no doubt about that.

Ones options are driven by ones priorities. If you desire to apply only for 189 then there is no point in submitting an EOI for 190. Because if you get an invite for 190 you'll not get an invite for 189 for 60 days, AND when the lock in period of 60 days expires your DOE will update and then wait again for your next turn with your updated DOE.

Also note, if you let two invitations expire without utilising then your EOI will get removed from skillselect.

Please confirm from other sources as well.

Max


----------



## ddabral

Dear Senior members/Max

Need ur urgent help.

I want to check if i have to create separate EOIs for applying for Different State (sponsorship)


Since u r already aware that i had visa invitation from SA which is now expired, i need to prepare myself new applications.

My agent is telling me that i need to create A new EOI for NSW with different email id .

Cant i edit the existing EOI and submit it to another state?

If not then it it true that i need a new Email id to create EOi?

Is that the procedure? Bcos my skill code n everything other detail will be the same.

Also if later on, i want to re apply for the same state - SA can i go ahead with the same EOI or again a new one will be required.


I m really confused. I have lost faith on this agent. Pls guide me here with the steps i need to follow.

Awaiting ur reply.

Regards


----------



## pattern

189 said:


> I am hoping same, almost similar points/profile. Hence I have applied for 189 only. Additionally 2613* ceiling limit has increased for year 2014-15. :fingerscrossed:


Yes, the ceiling was increased, but look at the number of invitations that they will issue in July, only 1250 each round compared to 2x2000 in May...

Anyway I really believe that we will receive invitations for 189 until the last round in August (latest)  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 189

ddabral said:


> Dear Senior members/Max
> 
> Need ur urgent help.
> 
> I want to check if i have to create separate EOIs for applying for Different State (sponsorship)
> 
> 
> Since u r already aware that i had visa invitation from SA which is now expired, i need to prepare myself new applications.
> 
> My agent is telling me that i need to create A new EOI for NSW with different email id .
> 
> Cant i edit the existing EOI and submit it to another state?
> 
> If not then it it true that i need a new Email id to create EOi?
> 
> Is that the procedure? Bcos my skill code n everything other detail will be the same.
> 
> Also if later on, i want to re apply for the same state - SA can i go ahead with the same EOI or again a new one will be required.
> 
> 
> I m really confused. I have lost faith on this agent. Pls guide me here with the steps i need to follow.
> 
> Awaiting ur reply.
> 
> Regards


you may want to read this thread, it has lot of info
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...830-multiple-eoi-eoi-multiple-visa-types.html


----------



## ddabral

189 said:


> you may want to read this thread, it has lot of info http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/142830-multiple-eoi-eoi-multiple-visa-types.html


Thanks for ur reply.
I went through the same but didnt get ans to my question.. The thread talks more about multiple EOIs for different visa type.

My query is restricted to visa type 190 n applying to multiple state for SS.

Would appreciate if someone can pls help me..


----------



## chennaiite

MaxTheWolf said:


> Dear chennaiite
> 
> If you get an invitation for 190 then you'll not be able to get an invite for 189 for the next 60 days. There is no doubt about that.
> 
> Ones options are driven by ones priorities. If you desire to apply only for 189 then there is no point in submitting an EOI for 190. Because if you get an invite for 190 you'll not get an invite for 189 for 60 days, AND when the lock in period of 60 days expires your DOE will update and then wait again for your next turn with your updated DOE.
> 
> Also note, if you let two invitations expire without utilising then your EOI will get removed from skillselect.
> 
> Please confirm from other sources as well.
> 
> Max


Thanks Max.

Besides the minimum stay requirement, how exactly is 190 different from 189?

Also, is minimum stay a legal or moral requirement?


----------



## sudhindrags

chennaiite said:


> Thanks Max.
> 
> Besides the minimum stay requirement, how exactly is 190 different from 189?
> 
> Also, is minimum stay a legal or moral requirement?


Legal requirement. You are not supposed to work outside the state. You can visit other states though.


----------



## 189

ddabral said:


> Dear Senior members/Max
> 
> Need ur urgent help.
> 
> I want to check if i have to create separate EOIs for applying for Different State (sponsorship)
> 
> 
> Since u r already aware that i had visa invitation from SA which is now expired, i need to prepare myself new applications.
> 
> My agent is telling me that i need to create A new EOI for NSW with different email id .
> 
> Cant i edit the existing EOI and submit it to another state?
> 
> If not then it it true that i need a new Email id to create EOi?
> 
> Is that the procedure? Bcos my skill code n everything other detail will be the same.
> 
> Also if later on, i want to re apply for the same state - SA can i go ahead with the same EOI or again a new one will be required.
> 
> 
> I m really confused. I have lost faith on this agent. Pls guide me here with the steps i need to follow.
> 
> Awaiting ur reply.
> 
> Regards



As far as I know one person can have only 1 EOI, You may refer link below closest to my remark.
Multiple EOIs??

If you submit new EOI, your previous EOI will be invalidated and only new EOI will be taken into effect from the new date of submission. Hence going back and forth amongst multiple EOI is not possible.

Whilst changing existing EOI is good option, but upon submission it will have new submission date and put in queue there after.

I am trying my best to assist/share my view. I personally would never create new email ID and do multiple EOI. I will leave it to other expert to comment.


----------



## getmeoutplz

I submitted EOI for 189 visa electrical engineer with 70 pts.

Can I know what will happen if I couldn't get some documents during 2 months after invitation ? Like my wife college letter ,,etc? I have the IELTS TRF and EA outcome letter. Still don't have my wife's college certificates.


----------



## kevin538

Action353 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI recently, waiting for the invitation:
> 
> 189 visa - 261112 System Analyst, 65 points
> 6th July 2014.
> 
> Any idea how long is the current wait time for similar profile?
> 
> cheers


With 65 points you will get invite 14 July or in 28th July rounds max..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sathiyaseelan

getmeoutplz said:


> I submitted EOI for 189 visa electrical engineer with 70 pts.
> 
> Can I know what will happen if I couldn't get some documents during 2 months after invitation ? Like my wife college letter ,,etc? I have the IELTS TRF and EA outcome letter. Still don't have my wife's college certificates.


hi there, by and large, you must submit all documents to prove your claims. If you claim points for your spouse's qualifications, without an inch of doubt, you need to submit all relevant documents to prove your claims to get visa. If you are unable to submit them within the stipulated times given by case officer, he/she will make the decision based on the existing documents. The result, might be positive or negative so, you decide how you are going to deal with.

If you need more time, you may lodge your visa on 55th days after your invite so that the allocation of case officer may take another 2-6 weeks (14-40 days) which gives ample of time. Even then, once case officer is allocated he/she will give 28 days generally. So, add all of them together (55+14+28=97 days to 55+40+28=123 days) within which you may prepare the documents and submit them to get visa. So, no worries.


----------



## Mtkhan786

Hi All

I want to know, If some one selected in EOI than how much time its MUST to arrive at Australia?

Thanks


----------



## kevin538

Hi Seniors,

Today I have read the below in Anzscosearch.com/news... 

That 50 occupations from the SOL list have been marked as a flagged occupations for this new program year 2014-2015.

8 occupations have been removed from the old list:

Flagged Occupations 2014-2015 | ANZSCOsearch


The above is valid information ??? Please advise..


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ddabral said:


> Dear Senior members/Max
> 
> Need ur urgent help.
> 
> I want to check if i have to create separate EOIs for applying for Different State (sponsorship)
> 
> 
> Since u r already aware that i had visa invitation from SA which is now expired, i need to prepare myself new applications.
> 
> My agent is telling me that i need to create A new EOI for NSW with different email id .
> 
> Cant i edit the existing EOI and submit it to another state?
> 
> If not then it it true that i need a new Email id to create EOi?
> 
> Is that the procedure? Bcos my skill code n everything other detail will be the same.
> 
> Also if later on, i want to re apply for the same state - SA can i go ahead with the same EOI or again a new one will be required.
> 
> 
> I m really confused. I have lost faith on this agent. Pls guide me here with the steps i need to follow.
> 
> Awaiting ur reply.
> 
> Regards


Hi there

I would recommend that you create a new skillselect account with a new email Id. To tell you a fact, you can create any number of skillselect accounts with the same email id. But don't do that. Not advisable.

Even if you try to resubmit your expired EOI your DOE will be current date. So better just resubmit a freshly filled EOI from a NEW Skillselect account registered with a NEW email address.

Secondly, you do not need to submit multiple EOI for multiple states. As discussed earlier you are not allowed to submit multiple EOI's simultaneously. When you submit an EOI you will be asked to select the visa subclass you are interested in. You can select 189 and 190 both if you want. Also, if you select 190 you will be asked to select state(s). You can select multiple states.

NOTE: you'll get only one invite from all the visa subclasses /states you select. Once you are invited your account would freeze for 60 days. So choose your subclass/state wisely this time.

Feel free to ask anymore questions.

Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

chennrestrict42 said:


> Thanks Max.
> 
> Besides the minimum stay requirement, how exactly is 190 different from 189?
> 
> Also, is minimum stay a legal or moral requirement?


Hi

Besides restriction on where to work and live for 2 years there is absolutely no difference in rights provided by 189 or 190 subclass.

The restriction is legal as a specific state sponsorship is involved, you are however free to travel anywhere within Australia. In my opinion one can, in rare circumstances, appeal for a waiver on this restriction.

Max


----------



## Mtkhan786

Hi All Seniors

Please tell me, how much time required to go Australia, after invitation received via EOI?

this will help me to plan my job and other matters accordingly.

Thanks


----------



## WannaOz

Would it make sense to apply for USA and India Police Clearance certificates while waiting for Invitation against 190 EOI ?

Just to save time.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

WannaOz said:


> Would it make sense to apply for USA and India Police Clearance certificates while waiting for Invitation against 190 EOI ?
> 
> Just to save time.


No buddy!!
Wait for the invite. No point in applying before invite.
After invite you have two months to lodge visa. After lodging visa you have good 4-5 weeks before CO is allocated, after which he would also give you another 28_days to submit.
So sufficient time is there. And not to forget that such an early PCC date will mean the initial entry date for you would be too short as it would be the PCC date.
So chill and just get ready for further process and after invite start PCC and medicals

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## mujeeb246

kevin538 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Today I have read the below in Anzscosearch.com/news...
> 
> That 50 occupations from the SOL list have been marked as a flagged occupations for this new program year 2014-2015.
> 
> 8 occupations have been removed from the old list:
> 
> Flagged Occupations 2014-2015 | ANZSCOsearch
> 
> The above is valid information ??? Please advise..


Any news about this any1. What does it actually infer. Thanks


----------



## Ravi_Pune

mujeeb246 said:


> Any news about this any1. What does it actually infer. Thanks


If your occupation is not flagged, you can think that it won't be under scrutiny for consideration in SOL next year. This can occur due to excess demand in market there, or reasons i am not capable of thinking of . This also means that you have better job opportunities based on more demand. 

Seniors can pour their comments..


----------



## Vasu G

kevin538 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Today I have read the below in Anzscosearch.com/news...
> 
> That 50 occupations from the SOL list have been marked as a flagged occupations for this new program year 2014-2015.
> 
> 8 occupations have been removed from the old list:
> 
> Flagged Occupations 2014-2015 | ANZSCOsearch
> 
> 
> The above is valid information ??? Please advise..


It is totally invalid. It is clearly mentioned in immi website that no occupations will be deleted and yes 4 new occupations will be added. Moreover, the occupation ceiling has also been increased for the flagged occupations. So no need to worry. 
I even doubt that there occupations are flagged before... 

Just follow immi ... Please Don't look into such websites. Cheers.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Mtkhan786 said:


> Hi All Seniors
> 
> Please tell me, how much time required to go Australia, after invitation received via EOI?
> 
> this will help me to plan my job and other matters accordingly.
> 
> Thanks


Hi 

You get one year from the date of medical or PCC, whichever is earlier, to make first entry in Australia. Date of invitation or any other date has no relevance in this case.

Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

kevin538 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Today I have read the below in Anzscosearch.com/news...
> 
> That 50 occupations from the SOL list have been marked as a flagged occupations for this new program year 2014-2015.
> 
> 8 occupations have been removed from the old list:
> 
> Flagged Occupations 2014-2015 | ANZSCOsearch
> 
> 
> The above is valid information ??? Please advise..


Do not worry much about it for at least a year from now. Whatever changes were to take place they have been incorporated into the immigration programme for this year already.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Vasu G said:


> It is totally invalid. It is clearly mentioned in immi website that no occupations will be deleted and yes 4 new occupations will be added. Moreover, the occupation ceiling has also been increased for the flagged occupations. So no need to worry.
> I even doubt that there occupations are flagged before...
> 
> Just follow immi ... Please Don't look into such websites. Cheers.


Absolutely right. But the list of flagged occupations is valid and was indeed issued by govt. for consideration. Though the result is what you have mentioned except that it is not true for all occupations that the ceiling has been increased. Ceiling for Accountants was 9k+ last year but this year it is 5k+. Accountant was actually a flagged occupation.

Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Here is the actual website. If you do want to refer such information then refer this website.

Flagged Occupations



kevin538 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Today I have read the below in Anzscosearch.com/news...
> 
> That 50 occupations from the SOL list have been marked as a flagged occupations for this new program year 2014-2015.
> 
> 8 occupations have been removed from the old list:
> 
> Flagged Occupations 2014-2015 | ANZSCOsearch
> 
> 
> The above is valid information ??? Please advise..


----------



## kingcantona7

this was valid news till the sol came out on june 9th..not anymore


----------



## ddabral

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi there I would recommend that you create a new skillselect account with a new email Id. To tell you a fact, you can create any number of skillselect accounts with the same email id. But don't do that. Not advisable. Even if you try to resubmit your expired EOI your DOE will be current date. So better just resubmit a freshly filled EOI from a NEW Skillselect account registered with a NEW email address. Secondly, you do not need to submit multiple EOI for multiple states. As discussed earlier you are not allowed to submit multiple EOI's simultaneously. When you submit an EOI you will be asked to select the visa subclass you are interested in. You can select 189 and 190 both if you want. Also, if you select 190 you will be asked to select state(s). You can select multiple states. NOTE: you'll get only one invite from all the visa subclasses /states you select. Once you are invited your account would freeze for 60 days. So choose your subclass/state wisely this time. Feel free to ask anymore questions. Max


Thanks Max.
I need to apply for NSW first ( visa sub class 190 for skill 222311- i m hoping on 14th july, my skill code is in the NSW list) .But i want to keep a back up too , so i will look at other states- SA/ACT . Is is possible to apply to multiple states (190) If yes then how? 

My agent is telling me he will create a new EOI For NSW but use the old one to re apply to SA . Shd this be done?

I hope u r familiar with my case ,pls guide.
As i feel my agent knows nothing . 
I dont want him to screw up my chances.

Pls show me the right path.

Awaiting ur reply before i take any step.

Thanks in advance

Ddabral


----------



## ddabral

189 said:


> As far as I know one person can have only 1 EOI, You may refer link below closest to my remark. Multiple EOIs?? If you submit new EOI, your previous EOI will be invalidated and only new EOI will be taken into effect from the new date of submission. Hence going back and forth amongst multiple EOI is not possible. Whilst changing existing EOI is good option, but upon submission it will have new submission date and put in queue there after. I am trying my best to assist/share my view. I personally would never create new email ID and do multiple EOI. I will leave it to other expert to comment.


Thanks for ur reply. I am still trying to fig things.
Everything seems so confusing specially when u have paid a good amount of money to the so called "professionals" n they only add to ur confusions n fears! Since u advice not to create 2 EOIs how do u suggest i apply to two different states? 

My agent suggests that i go for a new EoI for Nsw and apply to SA ( as a back up) using old EOi.

I m trying to get more responses from seniors here so that i can decide what to do!

Thanks again


----------



## 189

Hi,

While waiting for invite, I am consolidating documents required for eVisa. 

Can some one confirm if the list is complete? any correction from list below is appreciated.

- Self IELTS
- Spouse IELTS
- ACS Letter
- Self passport
- Spouse passport
- Child passport (if any)
- Self Identity or Birth Cert
- Spouse Identity or Birth Cert
- Child Identity or Birth cert (if any)
- Marriage Cert
- Self Police checks 
- Spouse Police checks 
- Self medical checks
- spouse medical checks
- Past year(s) Tax Returns
- Self Experience letters (all docs same as submitted to ACS)
- 45 mm x 35 mm Photographer of each applicant


----------



## Vasu G

189 said:


> Hi,
> 
> While waiting for invite, I am consolidating documents required for eVisa.
> 
> Can some one confirm if the list is complete? any correction from list below is appreciated.
> 
> - Self IELTS
> - Spouse IELTS
> - ACS Letter
> - Self passport
> - Spouse passport
> - Child passport (if any)
> - Self Identity or Birth Cert
> - Spouse Identity or Birth Cert
> - Child Identity or Birth cert (if any)
> - Marriage Cert
> - Self Police checks
> - Spouse Police checks
> - Self medical checks
> - spouse medical checks
> - Past year(s) Tax Returns
> - Self Experience letters (all docs same as submitted to ACS)
> - 45 mm x 35 mm Photographer of each applicant


You missed out : Education doc's and form 80 .... . Rest looks fine.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

I have created skillselect login. But further EOI submission is not being executed.
Right now EOI submission stopped by DIBP?


----------



## 189

Vasu G said:


> You missed out : Education doc's and form 80 .... . Rest looks fine.


1. Do I need to submit any education certs or experience letters for spouse, who is dependant. I am NOT claiming spouse point either.

2. I trust Form 80 must be submitted by both i.e. Principal applicant as well as spouse?


----------



## Vasu G

189 said:


> 1. Do I need to submit any education certs or experience letters for spouse, who is dependant. I am NOT claiming spouse point either.
> 
> 2. I trust Form 80 must be submitted by both i.e. Principal applicant as well as spouse?


If you are not claiming spouse points, they are not required. Your education & experience documents are fine.

Yes form 80 is required for both applicants. There are few people who got their grants by just submitting primary applicants form 80. So you never no, just keep it ready.


----------



## Rock4u

*PCC from other country*

@Experts,

I have applied for South Australia Sponsorship on 03-Jul-14 and awaiting for my Invite.

I am from India and we(Self,spouse and kid) stayed in Switzerland from Mar-2012 till Sep-2013, which is greater than 1 year.

Hence can someone let me know if I/we can apply/obtain our PCC (Police clearance Cert) from Switzerland even before I get my Invite, to avoid any delay in providing the same.(I am the primary applicant, and no points are claimed for my spouse). I hope the date of issue of Switzerland PCC will not impact anything else?

PS: I will get our PCCs from India only after I get the invite, as the PCC issue date implies the date of landing.

Pls let me know

Thank you.


----------



## ddabral

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi there
> 
> I would recommend that you create a new skillselect account with a new email Id. To tell you a fact, you can create any number of skillselect accounts with the same email id. But don't do that. Not advisable.
> 
> Even if you try to resubmit your expired EOI your DOE will be current date. So better just resubmit a freshly filled EOI from a NEW Skillselect account registered with a NEW email address.
> 
> Secondly, you do not need to submit multiple EOI for multiple states. As discussed earlier you are not allowed to submit multiple EOI's simultaneously. When you submit an EOI you will be asked to select the visa subclass you are interested in. You can select 189 and 190 both if you want. Also, if you select 190 you will be asked to select state(s). You can select multiple states.
> 
> NOTE: you'll get only one invite from all the visa subclasses /states you select. Once you are invited your account would freeze for 60 days. So choose your subclass/state wisely this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Max


Thanks Max.

Awaiting ur advice again...

I am not getting an option to select multiple state while creating a new Skill select id/ EOI...

I need to apply for NSW first ( visa sub class 190 for skill 222311- i m hoping on 14th july, my skill code is in the NSW list) .But i want to keep a back up too , so i will look at other states- SA/ACT . Is is possible to apply to multiple states (190) If yes then how? 


My agent is telling me he will create a new EOI For NSW but use the old one to re apply to SA . Shd this be done?

I hope u r familiar with my case ,pls guide.
As i feel my agent knows nothing . 
I dont want him to screw up my chances.

Pls show me the right path.

Awaiting ur reply before i take any step.

Thanks in advance

Ddabral


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Hi

I would advise you to try creating a skillselect account and prepare your EOI yourself. I have already answered this question.




> When you submit an EOI you will be asked to select the visa subclass you are interested in. You can select 189 and 190 both if you want. Also, if you select 190 you will be asked to select state(s). You can select multiple states.


Please avoid asking the SAME question again and again.



ddabral said:


> Thanks Max.
> I need to apply for NSW first ( visa sub class 190 for skill 222311- i m hoping on 14th july, my skill code is in the NSW list) .But i want to keep a back up too , so i will look at other states- SA/ACT . Is is possible to apply to multiple states (190) If yes then how?
> 
> My agent is telling me he will create a new EOI For NSW but use the old one to re apply to SA . Shd this be done?
> 
> I hope u r familiar with my case ,pls guide.
> As i feel my agent knows nothing .
> I dont want him to screw up my chances.
> 
> Pls show me the right path.
> 
> Awaiting ur reply before i take any step.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Ddabral


As for creating two EOI's for two states, yes that CAN be done but it is not allowed. If your priorities regarding choosing a state is clear just select those states (one, two, three or all states, up to you) and submit your EOI. Why are you waiting for 14th July? What is the relevance of this date to subclass 190, and NSW list in particular?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ddabral said:


> Thanks Max.
> 
> Awaiting ur advice again...
> 
> I am not getting an option to select multiple state while creating a new Skill select id/ EOI...
> 
> I need to apply for NSW first ( visa sub class 190 for skill 222311- i m hoping on 14th july, my skill code is in the NSW list) .But i want to keep a back up too , so i will look at other states- SA/ACT . Is is possible to apply to multiple states (190) If yes then how?
> 
> 
> My agent is telling me he will create a new EOI For NSW but use the old one to re apply to SA . Shd this be done?
> 
> I hope u r familiar with my case ,pls guide.
> As i feel my agent knows nothing .
> I dont want him to screw up my chances.
> 
> Pls show me the right path.
> 
> Awaiting ur reply before i take any step.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Ddabral


Impossible.

Try filling all the pages of your EOI. You'll be asked to select subclass and states.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

MaxTheWolf said:


> Impossible.
> 
> Try filling all the pages of your EOI. You'll be asked to select subclass and states.


Creating a skillselect account is one thing and filling an EOI is another.

First you create a skillselect account and then fill EOI within it.

There is not even 0.01% chance that there is no page to select visa subclass and states in EOI. You can not submit an EOI without selecting one or more subclass( 189 and/or 190). Not a chance. Zilch.


----------



## ddabral

MaxTheWolf said:


> Creating a skillselect account is one thing and filling an EOI is another. First you create a skillselect account and then fill EOI within it. There is not even 0.01% chance that there is no page to select visa subclass and states in EOI. You can not submit an EOI without selecting one or more subclass( 189 and/or 190). Not a chance. Zilch.


Max what i meant was that u cant select more than one state.

I can only select one state.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ddabral said:


> Max what i meant was that u cant select more than one state.
> 
> I can only select one state.


Yes you can.

I'll paste a screenshot for you once I reach home in the evening.


----------



## ddabral

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi
> 
> I would advise you to try creating a skillselect account and prepare your EOI yourself. I have already answered this question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please avoid asking the SAME question again and again.
> 
> 
> 
> As for creating two EOI's for two states, yes that CAN be done but it is not allowed. If your priorities regarding choosing a state is clear just select those states (one, two, three or all states, up to you) and submit your EOI. Why are you waiting for 14th July? What is the relevance of this date to subclass 190, and NSW list in particular?


Hi Max,

I am waiting for 14th July because the applications for the 2014/15 Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) program will reopen on that day. The site says that the updated occupation list and the applications will open on July 14th. My husband's code (222311 - Financial Investment Adviser) should be on the list when it opens on 14th and then only we can apply. I hope I am getting it right? Kindly advice..

Ddabral


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ddabral said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> I am waiting for 14th July because the applications for the 2014/15 Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) program will reopen on that day. The site says that the updated occupation list and the applications will open on July 14th. My husband's code (222311 - Financial Investment Adviser) should be on the list when it opens on 14th and then only we can apply. I hope I am getting it right? Kindly advice..
> 
> Ddabral


I see.

Yes you are getting it right. It is only a matter of 6 days. I think you will have this code on NSW list.

Best of luck.


----------



## Rock4u

Rock4u said:


> @Experts,
> 
> I have applied for South Australia Sponsorship on 03-Jul-14 and awaiting for my Invite.
> 
> I am from India and we(Self,spouse and kid) stayed in Switzerland from Mar-2012 till Sep-2013, which is greater than 1 year.
> 
> Hence can someone let me know if I/we can apply/obtain our PCC (Police clearance Cert) from Switzerland even before I get my Invite, to avoid any delay in providing the same.(I am the primary applicant, and no points are claimed for my spouse). I hope the date of issue of Switzerland PCC will not impact anything else?
> 
> PS: I will get our PCCs from India only after I get the invite, as the PCC issue date implies the date of landing.
> 
> Pls let me know
> 
> Thank you.


Looking forward for any suggestions 
Can I apply/obtain our PCC (Police clearance Cert) from Switzerland even before I get my Invite..?


----------



## ddabral

Rock4u said:


> Looking forward for any suggestions  Can I apply/obtain our PCC (Police clearance Cert) from Switzerland even before I get my Invite..?


You can definitely obtain the PPC from Switzerland before the invite. Its like a certificate that there are no criminal records against u in the country. Since ur current country of residence is not that there is no ques of datedness of the PCC from Switzerland. I suggest u can arrange for that and u apply for the present country's PPC after the invite.


----------



## ddabral

MaxTheWolf said:


> I see. Yes you are getting it right. It is only a matter of 6 days. I think you will have this code on NSW list. Best of luck.


Thanks Max!


----------



## ddabral

MaxTheWolf said:


> Yes you can. I'll paste a screenshot for you once I reach home in the evening.


Sure . Thanks. I can see the option to select "ANY" but not selectively choose states or prioritise the states. Tell me one thing , does selecting "any" over state/stAtes has any implication other than ur making ur submitted EoI available to all. Or do u get better priority by the State than what u wud hav got had u just applied to "any"?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Rock4u said:


> Looking forward for any suggestions
> Can I apply/obtain our PCC (Police clearance Cert) from Switzerland even before I get my Invite..?


The initial entry date is calculated from the first date of all PCC, or medicals.
So if you apply for Switzerland PCC now, your entry date will be calculated from the date of this PCC.
I would suggest please don't be so hasty, and be calm.
Research and keep all things ready in order to apply for PCC, and once invite comes only then initiate.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

ddabral said:


> Sure . Thanks. I can see the option to select "ANY" but not selectively choose states or prioritise the states. Tell me one thing , does selecting "any" over state/stAtes has any implication other than ur making ur submitted EoI available to all. Or do u get better priority by the State than what u wud hav got had u just applied to "any"?


There is only option to select ANY or 1STATE.
In case you have only 55points then best option is to just select the state in which you are applying. Some states specifically require that we select their state in the eoi.
If you are planning to apply for 189 too then let it be.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Rock4u

Nishant Dundas said:


> The initial entry date is calculated from the first date of all PCC, or medicals.
> So if you apply for Switzerland PCC now, your entry date will be calculated from the date of this PCC.
> I would suggest please don't be so hasty, and be calm.
> Research and keep all things ready in order to apply for PCC, and once invite comes only then initiate.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks Nishant for your advice.
I guess there are different opinions from different people, but anyway staying calm and waiting for the time would be correct as you said. Thanks


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ddabral said:


> Sure . Thanks. I can see the option to select "ANY" but not selectively choose states or prioritise the states. Tell me one thing , does selecting "any" over state/stAtes has any implication other than ur making ur submitted EoI available to all. Or do u get better priority by the State than what u wud hav got had u just applied to "any"?


Hi

When state dept. picks up EOIs they prioritise to pick up those which have specifically selected their state then the ones who have selected 'ALL'


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ddabral said:


> Sure . Thanks. I can see the option to select "ANY" but not selectively choose states or prioritise the states. Tell me one thing , does selecting "any" over state/stAtes has any implication other than ur making ur submitted EoI available to all. Or do u get better priority by the State than what u wud hav got had u just applied to "any"?


Yes, as mentioned you can select 'ALL' or 'any one' state.

I'll have to try creating an EOI to find out if you can select only two.


----------



## TeamRanger

Hello guys , add me to list. 
Eoi submitted 5/7/14 65 points for 189 261312(developer programmer). When can I expect an invite, 14th July round or the next one?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

@ddabral

I would advise you to either submit an EOI with 'Any' option; or wait till 14th July which is preferable. The other way out is to create two skillselect accounts for two states but mention two different identification id's.

Submitting two EOIs is not allowed, though technically it can be done. The skills assessment reference number and IELTS TRF no. are unique and will be same in both accounts So it is not completely risk free effort. Moreover, in case you get invited for both, it will be unfair to others. 

Just my thought.

Max


----------



## vanitha.chandra

I am planning to apply for state sponsorshop to ACT. Requesting if anyone has any documents which can be shared with me at *REMOVED BY MODERATOR*

I currently have 55 points and my occupation is ICT business analyst.

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## Nishant Dundas

vanitha.chandra said:


> Sorry my Email ID is [emailm[/email]


Please do not share personal details on forum. It is against the rules

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## tirik.ijrad

I have created skillselect login. But further EOI submission is not being executed. Means login in skillselect not happening. i.e. screens like selecting 189 or 190 does not come.
is there EOI submission stopped by DIBP?


----------



## Zubin_77

Dear All,
Need some inputs. Its imp. I am planning for 190 VISA where I am required to have a score of atleast 7 in each of the 4 IELTS components to reach the desired points.

However, in my recent IELTS, I scored 6.5 in writing. (for the rest, I have scored over 7)

Can I still go ahead and submit my EOI stating that I have scored atleast 7 in each band and then, simultaneously prepare for IELTS... hoping confidently that I will score 7 before the time comes to apply for visa. Is this allowed and also advisable.

Please provide your valuable inputs.


Thanks,
Zubin


----------



## piyush1132003

Zubin_77 said:


> Dear All,
> Need some inputs. Its imp. I am planning for 190 VISA where I am required to have a score of atleast 7 in each of the 4 IELTS components to reach the desired points.
> 
> However, in my recent IELTS, I scored 6.5 in writing. (for the rest, I have scored over 7)
> 
> Can I still go ahead and submit my EOI stating that I have scored atleast 7 in each band and then, simultaneously prepare for IELTS... hoping confidently that I will score 7 before the time comes to apply for visa. Is this allowed and also advisable.
> 
> Please provide your valuable inputs.
> 
> Thanks,
> Zubin


Not a good idea, ielts is not predicatable most of the times..this time you scored well and later days you may or may not...not a good idea to go with false information


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

Zubin_77 said:


> Dear All,
> Need some inputs. Its imp. I am planning for 190 VISA where I am required to have a score of atleast 7 in each of the 4 IELTS components to reach the desired points.
> 
> However, in my recent IELTS, I scored 6.5 in writing. (for the rest, I have scored over 7)
> 
> Can I still go ahead and submit my EOI stating that I have scored atleast 7 in each band and then, simultaneously prepare for IELTS... hoping confidently that I will score 7 before the time comes to apply for visa. Is this allowed and also advisable.
> 
> Please provide your valuable inputs.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Zubin


Dont do this, Since you have to write your TRF number during submission of EOI. if you receive invite then you wont be able to change it until you withdraw it or wait for expiry.

Score well and study hard, There are many people struggling here to move. I know this feeling of getting less in one and all 7's in rest.

Give it another shot, better than previous one. 


Cheers


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

tirik.ijrad said:


> I have created skillselect login. But further EOI submission is not being executed. Means login in skillselect not happening. i.e. screens like selecting 189 or 190 does not come.
> is there EOI submission stopped by DIBP?


Have u received the invite. You will be able to see 189 only when u receive an invite.

Cheers


----------



## immigbird

Never do this, dont provide false information during EOI process.


----------



## superm

tirik.ijrad said:


> I have created skillselect login. But further EOI submission is not being executed. Means login in skillselect not happening. i.e. screens like selecting 189 or 190 does not come.
> is there EOI submission stopped by DIBP?


May be just a technical glitch - try again after sometime.


----------



## 189

TeamRanger said:


> Hello guys , add me to list.
> Eoi submitted 5/7/14 65 points for 189 261312(developer programmer). When can I expect an invite, 14th July round or the next one?


welcome to the squad, With 65 points it is easy to get invite within next 1-2 rounds. :fingerscrossed:

Kindly update your signature from "User CP" menu available at the page header.


----------



## TeamRanger

189 said:


> welcome to the squad, With 65 points it is easy to get invite within next 1-2 rounds. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Kindly update your signature from "User CP" menu available at the page header.



Thank you! Did that. Wow exciting times. All the best everyone!


----------



## bigdaddy

Hi All, 

Add me to the list of 189 EOI submitted . I was on other forum SA SS as i need those 5 points to make up 60 but fortunately, I cleared my ILETS with above 7 in all sections. Now my points tally is 65. Hoping to get my EOI picked in July... How soon the invitation is sent after the round date ?

*IELTS* 21/06/14 *L-7.5,R-7.5,W-7.5,S-8.0* | ACS+ve Result 17/10/13 | Code- 263111| *EOI - 189* Submitted (65 Pts) 05/07/14


----------



## garrying

Hello all,

Anyone out there who is planning to submit EOI or has already submitted EOI with less than 7 bands. I have given IELTS few times but haven't yet scored 7 in each module. Unfortunately, I am very busy at work and unable to commit for IELTS anymore.

Anyone has got invite with less than 7 in each module? What are my chances for getting invite, applying sponsorship for other states and getting PR if I get 60 points?

Please advise as i am worried. thank you


----------



## bigdaddy

garrying said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Anyone out there who is planning to submit EOI or has already submitted EOI with less than 7 bands. I have given IELTS few times but haven't yet scored 7 in each module. Unfortunately, I am very busy at work and unable to commit for IELTS anymore.
> 
> Anyone has got invite with less than 7 in each module? What are my chances for getting invite, applying sponsorship for other states and getting PR if I get 60 points?
> 
> Please advise as i am worried. thank you


You need to go for 190 and pick a state that offers your job code. Submit EOI with 190 as your catefgory and select the state you would like to get sponspor from. Apply in the state's online system for the sponsorship.


----------



## 189

garrying said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Anyone out there who is planning to submit EOI or has already submitted EOI with less than 7 bands. I have given IELTS few times but haven't yet scored 7 in each module. Unfortunately, I am very busy at work and unable to commit for IELTS anymore.
> 
> Anyone has got invite with less than 7 in each module? What are my chances for getting invite, applying sponsorship for other states and getting PR if I get 60 points?
> 
> Please advise as i am worried. thank you



Invite is prioritised based on total points i.e. 60 or more. IELTS band do not matter in invite prioritising as long as it is 6.0 or more in each module.

Kindly note that, NSW SS is opening on 14th July should you need additional 5 points from SS to make your total 60 or more, then I suggest you should consider that option seriously.


----------



## ddabral

MaxTheWolf said:


> @ddabral I would advise you to either submit an EOI with 'Any' option; or wait till 14th July which is preferable. The other way out is to create two skillselect accounts for two states but mention two different identification id's. Submitting two EOIs is not allowed, though technically it can be done. The skills assessment reference number and IELTS TRF no. are unique and will be same in both accounts So it is not completely risk free effort. Moreover, in case you get invited for both, it will be unfair to others.  Just my thought. Max


I was thinking why should i really wait.. Its clear that the NSW list will have the skill code because it was there last year and if i have to apply for SA i dont have a choice to select ANY bcos SA demands that ppl wanting to be considered mention the state in the EOI specifically.

Since i definitely want to go for NSW, i will select that and go ahead and then hope that i get the invite. Does that sound ok to u?


----------



## dm_channa

garrying said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Anyone out there who is planning to submit EOI or has already submitted EOI with less than 7 bands. I have given IELTS few times but haven't yet scored 7 in each module. Unfortunately, I am very busy at work and unable to commit for IELTS anymore.
> 
> Anyone has got invite with less than 7 in each module? What are my chances for getting invite, applying sponsorship for other states and getting PR if I get 60 points?
> 
> Please advise as i am worried. thank you


If you have 50 or 55 marks can go for below options
You can get PR from 190 category. This is nominated visa category and they give 5 marks. 
10 marks awarded for 489 category (regional or Family sponsored) and it will direct you for TR (temporary Resident - 4 years visa). Problem is 489 is having invitations very very slowly.


----------



## 189

bigdaddy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Add me to the list of 189 EOI submitted . I was on other forum SA SS as i need those 5 points to make up 60 but fortunately, I cleared my ILETS with above 7 in all sections. Now my points tally is 65. Hoping to get my EOI picked in July... How soon the invitation is sent after the round date ?
> 
> *IELTS* 21/06/14 *L-7.5,R-7.5,W-7.5,S-8.0* | ACS+ve Result 17/10/13 | Code- 263111| *EOI - 189* Submitted (65 Pts) 05/07/14


Invitations are on same date as per the invitation rounds date declared. For July 2014 it is scheduled on 14th and 28th. I am waiting for the same :fingerscrossed:


----------



## garrying

189 said:


> Invite is prioritised based on total points i.e. 60 or more. IELTS band do not matter in invite prioritising as long as it is 6.0 or more in each module.
> 
> Kindly note that, NSW SS is opening on 14th July should you need additional 5 points from SS to make your total 60 or more, then I suggest you should consider that option seriously.


Thank you very much 189.


----------



## sarathy.shan

*Submitted EOI Australia...*

I have submitted EOI australia on 08 July 2014 and waiting for the invite...

189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 Pts|ACS:Mar 2014|IELTS:21th June score 6.5|EOI:08 Jul 14| 

:fencing: Invitation: Pending | Visa Lodged: Pending | Docs upload: Pending | PCC: Pending | Medical Exam: Pending | CO contact: Pending | Grant: Pending |


----------



## 189

sarathy.shan said:


> I have submitted EOI australia on 08 July 2014 and waiting for the invite...
> 
> 189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 Pts|ACS:Mar 2014|IELTS:21th June score 6.5|EOI:08 Jul 14|
> 
> :fencing: Invitation: Pending | Visa Lodged: Pending | Docs upload: Pending | PCC: Pending | Medical Exam: Pending | CO contact: Pending | Grant: Pending |


Welcome to the squade sarathy.shan. There are many of us similar profile/points / submission dates. Eagerly waiting for 14 July :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sarathy.shan

189 said:


> Welcome to the squade sarathy.shan. There are many of us similar profile/points / submission dates. Eagerly waiting for 14 July :fingerscrossed:


Yes bro, I too waiting for the next invitation round and am not sure whether I will be getting invitation in the 14th Jul round as I'm having only 60 points... Most of them are updating that it will take time (2-3 months) for getting invitation if having 60 points... But will see how it goes.


----------



## chrisvar

Waiting for 14th July... and then maybe even 28th July


----------



## 189

sarathy.shan said:


> Yes bro, I too waiting for the next invitation round and am not sure whether I will be getting invitation in the 14th Jul round as I'm having only 60 points... Most of them are updating that it will take time (2-3 months) for getting invitation if having 60 points... But will see how it goes.



2-3 months? or 2-3 invite rounds? i believe its later one, let us hope for the best :fingerscrossed:

You may wish to update your signature using "User CP" menu option available at header. :hat:


----------



## sarathy.shan

189 said:


> 2-3 months? or 2-3 invite rounds? i believe its later one, let us hope for the best :fingerscrossed:
> 
> You may wish to update your signature using "User CP" menu option available at header. :hat:


Thats gr8 if i get it in 2-3 rounds...

189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 Pts|ACS:Mar 2014|IELTS:21th June score 6.5|EOI:08 Jul 14| 

:loco:Invitation: Pending | Visa Lodged: Pending | Docs upload: Pending | PCC: Pending | Medical Exam: Pending | CO contact: Pending | Grant: Pending |


----------



## ddabral

Nishant Dundas said:


> There is only option to select ANY or 1STATE. In case you have only 55points then best option is to just select the state in which you are applying. Some states specifically require that we select their state in the eoi. If you are planning to apply for 189 too then let it be. Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks for ur reply.
I have 60 pts without SS. But the occupation is not listed in 189 so i have to apply for 190 only.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ddabral said:


> I was thinking why should i really wait.. Its clear that the NSW list will have the skill code because it was there last year and if i have to apply for SA i dont have a choice to select ANY bcos SA demands that ppl wanting to be considered mention the state in the EOI specifically.
> 
> Since i definitely want to go for NSW, i will select that and go ahead and then hope that i get the invite. Does that sound ok to u?


Yep, seems correct and a more focussed thought.


----------



## garrying

ddabral said:


> I was thinking why should i really wait.. Its clear that the NSW list will have the skill code because it was there last year and if i have to apply for SA i dont have a choice to select ANY bcos SA demands that ppl wanting to be considered mention the state in the EOI specifically.
> 
> Since i definitely want to go for NSW, i will select that and go ahead and then hope that i get the invite. Does that sound ok to u?


Hi ddbaral, how can you be so sure that your occupation will be there? Also isn't there a possibility that NSW will change eligibility requirement? As I don't have 7 bands in each IELTS module I am unsure. Any one has more thoughts or idea..?? Plz help 

But I really hope that ddbaral, your and my expectations are met.


----------



## ddabral

garrying said:


> Hi ddbaral, how can you be so sure that your occupation will be there? Also isn't there a possibility that NSW will change eligibility requirement? As I don't have 7 bands in each IELTS module I am unsure. Any one has more thoughts or idea..?? Plz help  But I really hope that ddbaral, your and my expectations are met.


There is always a chance that the eligibility criteria is changed .However they have mentioned in their official site 

" The NSW Skilled Occupation List will be expanded in 2014/15 and will include all occupations on the 2013/14 NSW Skilled Occupation List as well as those occupations added to the SOL by AWPA in 2014. " - i believe it means that the skill will be in the list .

I am hoping what i believe is right.


----------



## kingcantona7

Yes..if it was there last year,then this year as well.


----------



## Dorie

Hi, 

Can someone answer this for me? Do I need to upload the marriage certificate when apply EOI or State Sponsorship? I am preparing the files and this is not mentioned in the checklist. Thank you.


----------



## Vasu G

Dorie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone answer this for me? Do I need to upload the marriage certificate when apply EOI or State Sponsorship? I am preparing the files and this is not mentioned in the checklist. Thank you.


No you don't. EOI is just an online form filling and you don't need to submit any document. For State Sponsorship also you don't need marriage certificate. You may need your IELTS, Skill assessment, updated profile, declaration (if any) and online/offline form submission depending upon the state you apply.


----------



## piyush1132003

Guys, if someone know ?

I want to apply 190 by myself for NSW and 189 by my agent who is in sydney, at later date because he is charging too much seperately for 190 , hence I want to fo ahead for 190 by myself

Can I create new EOI for 190 now for NSW and he may create for 189 later on...without knowing that I have submitted for NSW also ?


----------



## tarunar1

piyush1132003 said:


> Guys, if someone know ?
> 
> I want to apply 190 by myself for NSW and 189 by my agent who is in sydney, at later date because he is charging too much seperately for 190 , hence I want to fo ahead for 190 by myself
> 
> Can I create new EOI for 190 now for NSW and he may create for 189 later on...without knowing that I have submitted for NSW also ?


You can create 2 EOI but it is not advisable. You will have to use different data to create one. Incase dipb comes to know abt this some how one of the eoi will be cancelled (the one which was logged first).

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## Dorie

Vasu G said:


> No you don't. EOI is just an online form filling and you don't need to submit any document. For State Sponsorship also you don't need marriage certificate. You may need your IELTS, Skill assessment, updated profile, declaration (if any) and online/offline form submission depending upon the state you apply.


Thank you, Vasu. But I'm not clear about " updated profile" - Can you kindly explain a little bit more? Is this CV ?

About the declaration, is it the self- declaration when summit the skill assessment for ACS or anything else? 

Again, thank you very much!


----------



## piyush1132003

tarunar1 said:


> You can create 2 EOI but it is not advisable. You will have to use different data to create one. Incase dipb comes to know abt this some how one of the eoi will be cancelled (the one which was logged first).
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


Hmm...means I will have to end up paying him 500aud more :-(


----------



## Zlata

Hello everyone!

I'm new here)
Kindly help me to understand how do you track the occupation ceiling changes and invitation round?
Particularly in my case how can I track this info for South Australia for 190 visa?
Sorry if my questions are silly.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## vanitha.chandra

Hi All,

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Please go through the link above. ICT business analyst is now open for NSW state sponsorship. So who ever got rejection from Victoria and try their luck sencond time.

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## thomasvo

question

I am currently trying to submit an EOI for a 190 visa NSW.
I have a positive skill assessment from ACS but according to them I only have 2 years and a bit skilled employment, which means I can not claim points for that.
However, in the EOI it requires you to fill out all employment history over the past 10 years and you need to say if it is related to the profession you're nominating. I did that job for 4.5 years so I fill it out like that in the EOI. A few steps later the EOI thinks I want to claim 10 points for that profession, which I dont because according to ACS it was only 2 and a bit years.
What do I do?


----------



## tipzstamatic

thomasvo said:


> question I am currently trying to submit an EOI for a 190 visa NSW. I have a positive skill assessment from ACS but according to them I only have 2 years and a bit skilled employment, which means I can not claim points for that. However, in the EOI it requires you to fill out all employment history over the past 10 years and you need to say if it is related to the profession you're nominating. I did that job for 4.5 years so I fill it out like that in the EOI. A few steps later the EOI thinks I want to claim 10 points for that profession, which I dont because according to ACS it was only 2 and a bit years. What do I do?


You need to split the entry into two and mark as relevant and not relevant


----------



## thomasvo

Thanks!


----------



## vanitha.chandra

Should i go through my agent only to do the 190 for NSW . or I can do it on my own too. Because i am not sure if these people will be up in the morning to do it for AUS time on 14th july. 



But since i have done the assessment through the agent, should i go for the 190 EOI lodge also through them.



I didnt notice any committment letter as per NSW to be given by us. Are you also suppose to give the roles and responsibilited letter or affidivit which we submitted for ACS.



Regards,

Vanitha


----------



## Zubin_77

Guys,

After submitting the EOI, you receive an invite to apply for SS where you have to upload all the papers. My query is For how many days or weeks this invite is valid?
I have heard that this is open for about 2 months within which you have to submit the papers and also pay for the SS. Is it open for 2 months?

Pls let me know.


----------



## besthar

Zubin_77 said:


> Guys,
> 
> After submitting the EOI, you receive an invite to apply for SS where you have to upload all the papers. My query is For how many days or weeks this invite is valid?
> I have heard that this is open for about 2 months within which you have to submit the papers and also pay for the SS. Is it open for 2 months?
> 
> Pls let me know.


60 days to be precise.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## besthar

vanitha.chandra said:


> Should i go through my agent only to do the 190 for NSW . or I can do it on my own too. Because i am not sure if these people will be up in the morning to do it for AUS time on 14th july.
> 
> But since i have done the assessment through the agent, should i go for the 190 EOI lodge also through them.
> 
> I didnt notice any committment letter as per NSW to be given by us. Are you also suppose to give the roles and responsibilited letter or affidivit which we submitted for ACS.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vanitha


Vanitha, 
Do it yourself ... It Would hardly take around 20_30 minutes. 

I chose to do it myself ,coz my occupation opened on 1st July at 5.45 am (South Australia) and got in to special conditions the same day, even before my consultant arrived to his office.

Good luck...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## vanitha.chandra

Hi,

Thanks, even i was thinking its better to do it myself. Also should all the documents be scanned and put in one zip folder and then uploaded or how is it .... Just little confused...

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## Vasu G

Dorie said:


> Thank you, Vasu. But I'm not clear about " updated profile" - Can you kindly explain a little bit more? Is this CV ?
> 
> About the declaration, is it the self- declaration when summit the skill assessment for ACS or anything else?
> 
> Again, thank you very much!


Yes . It is CV. Declaration is nothing but accepting few state conditions. For example victoria has it. Not sure about the other states, you can go through each states websites. You can check from the below link for Victoria.

Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


----------



## besthar

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks, even i was thinking its better to do it myself. Also should all the documents be scanned and put in one zip folder and then uploaded or how is it .... Just little confused...
> 
> Regards,
> Vanitha


If your documentation is heavy, suggest you zip it. 

In my case ,I had not uploaded any zipped files.
Against occupation , I had uploaded 4 separate pdf documents .... 
1) offer letter
2) 1 latest Payslip
3) Reference letter and 
4) Relieving letter.

Hope this helps....

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## tarunar1

besthar said:


> If your documentation is heavy, suggest you zip it.
> 
> In my case ,I had not uploaded any zipped files.
> Against occupation , I had uploaded 4 separate pdf documents ....
> 1) offer letter
> 2) 1 latest Payslip
> 3) Reference letter and
> 4) Relieving letter.
> 
> Hope this helps....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


I do not want to claim points for my experience which is not considered by acs. Should i upload the documents for them like offer letter, riles and responsibility etc.?? I have all the documents just want to check if i need to load them or not?? All the experience is part of my cv.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vasu G

tarunar1 said:


> I do not want to claim points for my experience which is not considered by acs. Should i upload the documents for them like offer letter, riles and responsibility etc.?? I have all the documents just want to check if i need to load them or not?? All the experience is part of my cv.
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


You don't need to submit the experience documents for the duration which you are not claiming points. Moreover, even your Case Officer will not ask you. Just submit the documents for the points you claim. Cheers.


----------



## thomasvo

I want to apply for a 190 visa through NSW.
I know applications open on the 14th of july. 

Can I submit my EOI now and then just wait until the 14th to apply for NSW sponsorship? Is there anything else I have to do with the EOI? Im a bit confused.


----------



## Vasu G

thomasvo said:


> I want to apply for a 190 visa through NSW.
> I know applications open on the 14th of july.
> 
> Can I submit my EOI now and then just wait until the 14th to apply for NSW sponsorship? Is there anything else I have to do with the EOI? Im a bit confused.


Yes you can but it doesn't matter if you submit now or on 14th July. You should have your EOI number while submitting your NSW application.


----------



## qaisarkaleem

Hello,
NSW occuption list is now online , can anybody tell me where can i get the information about IELTS requirement for 233513 occupation for NSW?


----------



## mujeeb246

qaisarkaleem said:


> Hello,
> NSW occuption list is now online , can anybody tell me where can i get the information about IELTS requirement for 233513 occupation for NSW?


Still says 6 minimum required for nsw.. though no points for 6
http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/190.aspx

Go to points test


----------



## faisal7

Hi All

Is it ok to claim experience points for 10 years when submitting EOI although CPAA has denied it as I have completed "Accounting theory" equivalent in 2013?

Will the IMMI be flexible enough to accept my experience? I got +ve skill assess.


----------



## mujeeb246

faisal7 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Is it ok to claim experience points for 10 years when submitting EOI although CPAA has denied it as I have completed "Accounting theory" equivalent in 2013?
> 
> Will the IMMI be flexible enough to accept my experience? I got +ve skill assess.


Dont understand what u say.
You could copy the script from your assessment letter and should be helpful to respond


----------



## sultanshah

Salam brothers,

I am submitting an EOI in order to apply for NSW on 14 July. I am giving IELTS test on 19 July. Can I edit my EOI later on with the new IESLTS test result and edit some of my work experience as non relevant?.

Ragards


----------



## Nishant Dundas

faisal7 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Is it ok to claim experience points for 10 years when submitting EOI although CPAA has denied it as I have completed "Accounting theory" equivalent in 2013?
> 
> Will the IMMI be flexible enough to accept my experience? I got +ve skill assess.


My friend, every few days we meet members like you who feel they can take IMMI rules lightly.
Please understand that when CPAA asked you to do the accounting theory in 2013 it meant that your qualification became equal to Australian standards only after completion of this paper. So what it means that any work exp before completion of this paper is non-skilled and hence you cannot claim points for it.
I suggest two ways (assuming you have 30pts for age, 15 for education and 10 for ielts - go for state sponsorship; or I would suggest you apply again for qual assessment but from IPA. they are a bit lenient and CPA is famous for asking majority people to get this Accounting theory paper done. IPA for that matter is not strict and gives due credit to your education.
Hope this helps!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

sultanshah said:


> Salam brothers,
> 
> I am submitting an EOI in order to apply for NSW on 14 July. I am giving IELTS test on 19 July. Can I edit my EOI later on with the new IESLTS test result and edit some of my work experience as non relevant?.
> 
> Ragards


I suggest you submit eoi only after ielts results, as even if you do now it doesn't make any difference as you are not eligible.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sultanshah

Nishant Dundas said:


> I suggest you submit eoi only after ielts results, as even if you do now it doesn't make any difference as you are not eligible.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


for state sponsorship I am eligible as i have 7,7,7,6.5 o : 7. I am giving IELTS for 7 band each to claim 10 more points. I am applying for 190 visa


----------



## Zubin_77

Guys,
Pls help.
I will be claiming work-ex for over 8 years which gives me 15 points to reach a score of 55 and the rest will come from SS. Am not claiming for ielts since I failed to score 7 in all bands twice. 

However, I missed taking points test advisory service and the vetassess has assessed only for 3 years. 

Should I apply for EOI on 14july for NSW and also simultaneously do a points test advice (PTA). Post receiving the result from PTA which takes about 3 weeks, I will upload the papers again to the dept. is this ok and logical?
I am also simultaneously appearing for ielts. While I will not be able to claim points for ielts during the EOI stage, can I later request them to add the points if I manage to get 7 in each band.

Please guide me since if possible, I would like to apply in the 14july cycle. 

Thanks
Zubin


----------



## besthar

Zubin_77 said:


> Guys,
> Pls help.
> I will be claiming work-ex for over 8 years which gives me 15 points to reach a score of 55 and the rest will come from SS. Am not claiming for ielts since I failed to score 7 in all bands twice.
> 
> However, I missed taking points test advisory service and the vetassess has assessed only for 3 years.
> 
> Should I apply for EOI on 14july for NSW and also simultaneously do a points test advice (PTA). Post receiving the result from PTA which takes about 3 weeks, I will upload the papers again to the dept. is this ok and logical?
> I am also simultaneously appearing for ielts. While I will not be able to claim points for ielts during the EOI stage, can I later request them to add the points if I manage to get 7 in each band.
> 
> Please guide me since if possible, I would like to apply in the 14july cycle.
> 
> Thanks
> Zubin


Help us answer your question better... 

List down the points breakup that you wish to claim.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## tarunar1

Zubin_77 said:


> Guys,
> Pls help.
> I will be claiming work-ex for over 8 years which gives me 15 points to reach a score of 55 and the rest will come from SS. Am not claiming for ielts since I failed to score 7 in all bands twice.
> 
> However, I missed taking points test advisory service and the vetassess has assessed only for 3 years.
> 
> Should I apply for EOI on 14july for NSW and also simultaneously do a points test advice (PTA). Post receiving the result from PTA which takes about 3 weeks, I will upload the papers again to the dept. is this ok and logical?
> I am also simultaneously appearing for ielts. While I will not be able to claim points for ielts during the EOI stage, can I later request them to add the points if I manage to get 7 in each band.
> 
> Please guide me since if possible, I would like to apply in the 14july cycle.
> 
> Thanks
> Zubin


If vetassess has accessed 3 years there are more chances that dibp or state will consider 3 years. Fill in the details when are you sure like after PTA or after ielts, else you have chances for the decline.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

sultanshah said:


> for state sponsorship I am eligible as i have 7,7,7,6.5 o : 7. I am giving IELTS for 7 band each to claim 10 more points. I am applying for 190 visa


Then you can proceed.
But I would suggest you not do any further changes. I mean the work exp also you decide as per assessment letter and put in eoi and complete it.
After ielts results come in just call up the state sponsorship office of the relevant state and first ask them about it. Reason being that I remember reading on NSW website that any changes should be notified to them immediately which may affect the outcome of the application.
Btw, how are your points adding up without 7band ielts. I hope your total points are min 55 my friend.
Don't want any forum member to miss out due to small mistakes..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Zubin_77

besthar said:


> Help us answer your question better...
> 
> List down the points breakup that you wish to claim.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum



Dear besthar,
Below is my point working:
for Age: 25 points
For Education: 15 points
for Work-ex: 15 points (for over 8 years)
State sponsorship: 5
Total: 60

Here is what I plan and pls let me know if its worth considering.

- On 14th july, I submit the EOI for NSW with the above points workings.
- I simultaneously apply for PTA service.
- Also, take my ielts.

The result for PTA and IELTS will come in 3 weeks time. If both are positive, then I request the CO to consider these papers.

If i fail in IELTS, it still doesnt matter since I am anyways touching 60 points without IELTS.

Its a calculated risk. Also, every information provided is correct and I have all the required papers for claiming points for 8 yrs of employment. (However, VET has assessed only for 3 years)

I am not sure what can go wrong. Please guide/advise.


Thanks,
Zubin


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Zubin_77 said:


> Guys,
> Pls help.
> I will be claiming work-ex for over 8 years which gives me 15 points to reach a score of 55 and the rest will come from SS. Am not claiming for ielts since I failed to score 7 in all bands twice.
> 
> However, I missed taking points test advisory service and the vetassess has assessed only for 3 years.
> 
> Should I apply for EOI on 14july for NSW and also simultaneously do a points test advice (PTA). Post receiving the result from PTA which takes about 3 weeks, I will upload the papers again to the dept. is this ok and logical?
> I am also simultaneously appearing for ielts. While I will not be able to claim points for ielts during the EOI stage, can I later request them to add the points if I manage to get 7 in each band.
> 
> Please guide me since if possible, I would like to apply in the 14july cycle.
> 
> Thanks
> Zubin


My friend my friend, do you think they are going to sit with your application till all things are final. The moment they receive your application they will have a look at it, think if its worth it, check if quota is left for your chosen occupation and finalize.
They get loads of applications they are not going to await.
Btw, you cannot claim more than what has been assessed, which means if vetassess has assessed 3yr you cannot claim points for anything more than that.
So basically as of now your 55points won't add up. So please don't waste your precious money in haste.
I would suggest you get your assessment done for balance 5yrs too, plus work really hard for ielts and get 7 and then maybe uyou might not even need to go for SS and directly go for 189 too, making your entry chances further easier.
But pleeasseee don't risk your application my friend please!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Zubin_77 said:


> Dear besthar,
> Below is my point working:
> for Age: 25 points
> For Education: 15 points
> for Work-ex: 15 points (for over 8 years)
> State sponsorship: 5
> Total: 60
> 
> Here is what I plan and pls let me know if its worth considering.
> 
> - On 14th july, I submit the EOI for NSW with the above points workings.
> - I simultaneously apply for PTA service.
> - Also, take my ielts.
> 
> The result for PTA and IELTS will come in 3 weeks time. If both are positive, then I request the CO to consider these papers.
> 
> If i fail in IELTS, it still doesnt matter since I am anyways touching 60 points without IELTS.
> 
> Its a calculated risk. Also, every information provided is correct and I have all the required papers for claiming points for 8 yrs of employment. (However, VET has assessed only for 3 years)
> 
> I am not sure what can go wrong. Please guide/advise.
> 
> Thanks,
> Zubin


Do note that if the revised assessment comes in after eoi is selected then your application would be rejected outright. Reason. Being that dibp rules state that the documents supporting your claim should be dated before date of invite.
We have had many cases where people have done what you planning to do and after the entire process of visa application and also payment, the CO outright rejected the visa due to this fundamental flaw in the application. Many have suffered and I would strongly suggest that you don't fall in the same pit my friend!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Zubin_77

Nishant Dundas said:


> Do note that if the revised assessment comes in after eoi is selected then your application would be rejected outright. Reason. Being that dibp rules state that the documents supporting your claim should be dated before date of invite.
> We have had many cases where people have done what you planning to do and after the entire process of visa application and also payment, the CO outright rejected the visa due to this fundamental flaw in the application. Many have suffered and I would strongly suggest that you don't fall in the same pit my friend!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum




Dear Nishant,
Thanks so much. Really appreciate. I will follow your advise and apply in the next round.


----------



## Zubin_77

Nishant Dundas said:


> Do note that if the revised assessment comes in after eoi is selected then your application would be rejected outright. Reason. Being that dibp rules state that the documents supporting your claim should be dated before date of invite.
> We have had many cases where people have done what you planning to do and after the entire process of visa application and also payment, the CO outright rejected the visa due to this fundamental flaw in the application. Many have suffered and I would strongly suggest that you don't fall in the same pit my friend!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum



Dear Nishant,
I got the below info from NSW wesite under FAQs.

"Skilled Employment - Other 

Do I need my skilled employment assessed by my relevant skills assessing authority? 
NSW does not require applicants (excluding ICT professionals) to have had their skilled employment claims verified by the relevant skills assessing authority. However, it is recommended that all applicants consider obtaining an 
assessment of their employment points claims by the relevant skills assessing authority. If you are not claiming these points, you do not need to provide this information. 

Do I need employment references or other evidence of employment? 
Employment references are only needed if you are claiming skilled employment points and do not have an assessment of your work experience from your skills assessing authority. "

From the second question, I am assuming it means that although VET has assessed only for 3 years, I can still submit my all employment papers and claim the points for the balance 6 years which are not assessed by VET.

Pls if possible, check the below link (pages 10 & 11)

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0003/48810/Frequently-Asked-Questions.pdf

Thanks & sorry for all the trouble. Also, can we talk after you have read the above link. If yes, pls PM your contact number.

Thanks again and really appreciate your help.


Zubin


----------



## Mike147

Hi All,

I just got a positive ACS assessment 

The following employment after March 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 12/08 - 08/10 (1yrs 8mths)
Position: IT Network and Systems Engineer
Employer: Company AAA
Country: SOUTH AFRICA
Dates: 11/10 - 06/14 (3yrs 7mths)
Position: Systems Engineer
Employer: Company BBB
Country: SOUTH AFRICA


My question is when submitting my EOI, do I add this work experience? When I add it I get 70 points, but I calculated only 60 points?

So does skill select automatically remove your suitability work experience?

Not sure how to fill this EOI, don't want to put in false information by mistake...


----------



## besthar

Zubin_77 said:


> Dear Nishant,
> I got the below info from NSW wesite under FAQs.
> 
> "Skilled Employment - Other
> 
> Do I need my skilled employment assessed by my relevant skills assessing authority?
> NSW does not require applicants (excluding ICT professionals) to have had their skilled employment claims verified by the relevant skills assessing authority. However, it is recommended that all applicants consider obtaining an
> assessment of their employment points claims by the relevant skills assessing authority. If you are not claiming these points, you do not need to provide this information.
> 
> Do I need employment references or other evidence of employment?
> Employment references are only needed if you are claiming skilled employment points and do not have an assessment of your work experience from your skills assessing authority. "
> 
> From the second question, I am assuming it means that although VET has assessed only for 3 years, I can still submit my all employment papers and claim the points for the balance 6 years which are not assessed by VET.
> 
> Pls if possible, check the below link (pages 10 & 11)
> 
> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0003/48810/Frequently-Asked-Questions.pdf
> 
> Thanks & sorry for all the trouble. Also, can we talk after you have read the above link. If yes, pls PM your contact number.
> 
> Thanks again and really appreciate your help.
> 
> 
> Zubin


Damn it ... 

I was in a very similar situation last year .... Lets talk ...

I have PM'd you my number call me ...


----------



## Mike147

Hi all,

I just moved over from the ACS Processing thread.
Finally submitted my EOI today.

I wanted to check what everyones thoughts are on timelines for invites with an EOI as follows:

ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
Points: 60
EOI Submission date: 11/07/2014

How many round do you think I will have to wait?


----------



## 189

Mike147 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just moved over from the ACS Processing thread.
> Finally submitted my EOI today.
> 
> I wanted to check what everyones thoughts are on timelines for invites with an EOI as follows:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> Points: 60
> EOI Submission date: 11/07/2014
> 
> How many round do you think I will have to wait?


Hopefully in next 1 to 4 invites that is within 15 days to 2 months :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chennaiite

Hey Guys! Got SA invite today. Thanks everyone for their help.


----------



## 189

Mike147 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got a positive ACS assessment
> 
> The following employment after March 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 12/08 - 08/10 (1yrs 8mths)
> Position: IT Network and Systems Engineer
> Employer: Company AAA
> Country: SOUTH AFRICA
> Dates: 11/10 - 06/14 (3yrs 7mths)
> Position: Systems Engineer
> Employer: Company BBB
> Country: SOUTH AFRICA
> 
> 
> My question is when submitting my EOI, do I add this work experience? When I add it I get 70 points, but I calculated only 60 points?
> 
> So does skill select automatically remove your suitability work experience?
> 
> Not sure how to fill this EOI, don't want to put in false information by mistake...



Something similar happend to me as well..

While submitting EOI, updating work experience will have a Yes/No option saying something similar "do you want to include this experience" you have to do two thigns here.

1. Select "No" for all the whole experience e.g. Employer: Company AAA
2. In your example Dates: 11/10 - 06/14 (3yrs 7mths); you have to split this into two, one before March 2014 with option "No" and another from March till date and select it as "Yes"

btw my friend I am impressed with your IELTS score


----------



## Nabeel8

189 said:


> Something similar happend to me as well..
> 
> While submitting EOI, updating work experience will have a Yes/No option saying something similar "do you want to include this experience" you have to do two thigns here.
> 
> 1. Select "No" for all the whole experience e.g. Employer: Company AAA
> 2. In your example Dates: 11/10 - 06/14 (3yrs 7mths); you have to split this into two, one before March 2014 with option "No" and another from March till date and select it as "Yes"
> 
> btw my friend I am impressed with your IELTS score


I think i might have not done this and selected all my experience in my eoi and I have already submitted visa application!!!! I did it because I thought that i need to enter all the relevant experience.
What do you think will happen to my application? Very nervous right now


----------



## Mike147

189 said:


> Something similar happend to me as well..
> 
> While submitting EOI, updating work experience will have a Yes/No option saying something similar "do you want to include this experience" you have to do two thigns here.
> 
> 1. Select "No" for all the whole experience e.g. Employer: Company AAA
> 2. In your example Dates: 11/10 - 06/14 (3yrs 7mths); you have to split this into two, one before March 2014 with option "No" and another from March till date and select it as "Yes"
> 
> btw my friend I am impressed with your IELTS score


Thanks  I worked very hard to get that score.

I only entered company BBB from 1 April to present, do you think that will be ok?
I EOI went through with 60 points.

Or should I edit as you said?

I believe the option is "Is work experience related to your nominated occupation"


----------



## Zubin_77

Guys,
For submitting EOI for NSW which is starting on 14th July (Monday), will the submission start at 9am on 14th july OR after mignight of 13th july. (i.e after 12)


Thanks
Zubin


----------



## jhp

Hello Friends,

I am filling up EOI and need quick help on below queries. Can someone please reply to below queries ? 

I have done Bachelor of commerce (3 years ) and Master of computer applications (3 years) from India. I have already got positive assessment stating my Degree as AQF Master with major in computing. 

1) I believe I would be able to get 15 points, correct ?

2) While selecting on 6th page of EOI , What heading should I select Master Degree in Science, Business and Technology or Master Degree(Other). Will this make any difference ?

3) For Bachelor of Commerce, I have selected Bachelor (Others)

4) Do I need to enter HSC (12th) and SSC (10th) details

5) In work experience section, do I need to split my experience as the cutoff date for related work experience is After July 2007 (2 years deduction), for eg 2005 - july 2007 as No and After July 2007 as Yes


Thanks in advance.


----------



## getmeoutplz

Nabeel8 said:


> I think i might have not done this and selected all my experience in my eoi and I have already submitted visa application!!!! I did it because I thought that i need to enter all the relevant experience.
> What do you think will happen to my application? Very nervous right now


Your signature says (Meds front loaded) ? How is it possible to do meds without a letter ?


----------



## jhp

Guys can some one please reply to below points




jhp said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am filling up EOI and need quick help on below queries. Can someone please reply to below queries ?
> 
> I have done Bachelor of commerce (3 years ) and Master of computer applications (3 years) from India. I have already got positive assessment stating my Degree as AQF Master with major in computing.
> 
> 1) I believe I would be able to get 15 points, correct ?
> 
> 2) While selecting on 6th page of EOI , What heading should I select Master Degree in Science, Business and Technology or Master Degree(Other). Will this make any difference ?
> 
> 3) For Bachelor of Commerce, I have selected Bachelor (Others)
> 
> 4) Do I need to enter HSC (12th) and SSC (10th) details
> 
> 5) In work experience section, do I need to split my experience as the cutoff date for related work experience is After July 2007 (2 years deduction), for eg 2005 - july 2007 as No and After July 2007 as Yes
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## mitulpatel

*Experience Points*

Hi All,
I have one doubt regarding my experience.
Following are my experience:
1. MEP Consultant = Aug 2008 - Till date (5 years 11 months) INDIA
2. CAD Coordinator = Jan 2007-Jan 2008 (1 year) UK
3. Production Planning = July 2004 - June 2005 (1 year) INDIA

*TOTAL= 7 years 11 months*

As Production planning Engineer, I worked as unpaid trainee From June 1st 2004 – November 30th 2004. After Dec 1st 2004 they appointed me as Apprentice and I used to get cash salary till June 2005. When I left company issued certificate of 6 months only (Dec 2004 – June 2005). I think if I ask company manager he may be able to issue certificate for July 2004 – Nov 2004 period.

I also have experience of 1.2 years as Part-time Receptionist at front desk when I was in UK. Is possible to include that? Can I claim point for 8 years for unskilled experience (as Receptionist) ?

Please someone help me on this.:help::help::help::help:

Thanks in advance 

*489 | 233512 | IELTS*: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 *Overall: 7.0* | *ACS Submitted*: 02/12/13,* Result: +ve *11/04/14 | *EOI (65 Points): 24/04/14 | Invite: Waiting * :fingerscrossed::help:


----------



## TeamRanger

tarunar1 said:


> I do not want to claim points for my experience which is not considered by acs. Should i upload the documents for them like offer letter, riles and responsibility etc.?? I have all the documents just want to check if i need to load them or not?? All the experience is part of my cv. Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


I would recommend to give as much documents as possible to avoid them asking back and forth for documents. Remember that the employment years which were not accounted for acs are important because they added those extra 2 years to be removed from your total.


----------



## mujeeb246

Hi every1.

One quick question please.

My friend is filing 190 for NSW with 60 points and the consultant he is referring to is not giving convincing reply.

When we upload documents.. Do the documents have to be colour scanned only and uploaded?
Or do they have to be photocopied and notarized and uploaded?
Kindly help and thank you in advance.

Kind regards


----------



## Nishant Dundas

mujeeb246 said:


> Hi every1.
> 
> One quick question please.
> 
> My friend is filing 190 for NSW with 60 points and the consultant he is referring to is not giving convincing reply.
> 
> When we upload documents.. Do the documents have to be colour scanned only and uploaded?
> Or do they have to be photocopied and notarized and uploaded?
> Kindly help and thank you in advance.
> 
> Kind regards


Either colour scanned copy or notarized photocopy

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

mitulpatel said:


> Hi All,
> I have one doubt regarding my experience.
> Following are my experience:
> 1. MEP Consultant = Aug 2008 - Till date (5 years 11 months) INDIA
> 2. CAD Coordinator = Jan 2007-Jan 2008 (1 year) UK
> 3. Production Planning = July 2004 - June 2005 (1 year) INDIA
> 
> TOTAL= 7 years 11 months
> 
> As Production planning Engineer, I worked as unpaid trainee From June 1st 2004 &#150; November 30th 2004. After Dec 1st 2004 they appointed me as Apprentice and I used to get cash salary till June 2005. When I left company issued certificate of 6 months only (Dec 2004 &#150; June 2005). I think if I ask company manager he may be able to issue certificate for July 2004 &#150; Nov 2004 period.
> 
> I also have experience of 1.2 years as Part-time Receptionist at front desk when I was in UK. Is possible to include that? Can I claim point for 8 years for unskilled experience (as Receptionist) ?
> 
> Please someone help me on this.:help::help::help::help:
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 489 | 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | ACS Submitted: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI (65 Points): 24/04/14 | Invite: Waiting :fingerscrossed::help:


Buddy if everyone starts claiming points even for unskilled exp do you think this entire logic of skilled and unskilled would be wasted.
Please don't claim points for anything which is not assessed. So if your assessment letter says you are skilled employment for 5yrs, irrespective of the actual work exp you have, you can claim only 5yrs. Otherwise your case would go into rejection and visa denied

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## getmeoutplz

Is the reference number of EA assessment meant to be the CID ??


----------



## ibtasamlatif

Hi Guys

I am planning to apply under 190 category. After state sponsorship my points are going to be 60 as I dont have 3 years of work experience at the moment.

I want to ask you guys that shall I continue the immigration process with 60 points or wait till my 3 year work experience is going to be over and reappear for IELTS to get more points?


----------



## maq_qatar

ibtasamlatif said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am planning to apply under 190 category. After state sponsorship my points are going to be 60 as I dont have 3 years of work experience at the moment.
> 
> I want to ask you guys that shall I continue the immigration process with 60 points or wait till my 3 year work experience is going to be over and reappear for IELTS to get more points?


If you have 60 points, lodge eoi as soon as possible no need to wait as you already meet the minimum requirement.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## ibtasamlatif

maq_qatar said:


> If you have 60 points, lodge eoi as soon as possible no need to wait as you already meet the minimum requirement.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Hi

thanks for your reply.........

I was actually concerned that 60 is the minimum points and it would hinder my application. Thats why i wanted to increase points to make my application stronger.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

ibtasamlatif said:


> Hi
> 
> thanks for your reply.........
> 
> I was actually concerned that 60 is the minimum points and it would hinder my application. Thats why i wanted to increase points to make my application stronger.


How would it hinder your application?
Submit it asap so the date of submission is early hence making your chances of getting an invite faster.
But please ensure that you lodge eoi only after you have your ielts and assessment letter in hand. Don't make the mistake of lodging eoi without these two things with you

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## faisal7

Nishant Dundas said:


> My friend, every few days we meet members like you who feel they can take IMMI rules lightly.
> Please understand that when CPAA asked you to do the accounting theory in 2013 it meant that your qualification became equal to Australian standards only after completion of this paper. So what it means that any work exp before completion of this paper is non-skilled and hence you cannot claim points for it.
> I suggest two ways (assuming you have 30pts for age, 15 for education and 10 for ielts - go for state sponsorship; or I would suggest you apply again for qual assessment but from IPA. they are a bit lenient and CPA is famous for asking majority people to get this Accounting theory paper done. IPA for that matter is not strict and gives due credit to your education.
> Hope this helps!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Really helpful! many thanks. Just 2 questions:
1- If my EOI was rejected , can I re-apply again with differenct ANZSCO code"Finance Manager"?
2- For SS, the earlier I submit, the better my chance?

Thanks again


----------



## faisal7

faisal7 said:


> Really helpful! many thanks. Just 2 questions:
> 1- If my EOI was rejected , can I re-apply again with differenct ANZSCO code"Finance Manager"?
> 2- For SS, the earlier I submit, the better my chance?
> 
> Thanks again


Also, your comment on yhe below thread
CPAA Skilled Employment Advice - Page 2

Ives has did it!!


----------



## Zubin_77

Guys,
I have created the skill select ID and have got my EOI reference number.
Now the next step as per my understanding is:
1) to wait for the link to open on NSW website for SS on 14th july.
2) Once the link opens up, I have to file for SS, provide EOI reference number, upload all the required papers and make the necessary payment.

Is my understanding correct? Also, when the SS link opens up on NSW website, how will I login? Do i have to create a new user id and password or is there a separate process? 

Pls help

Thanks


----------



## mujeeb246

Hi.
I have submitted under 189 with 65 points on 24th june.

The status today 12th July is still submitted.

Please let me know if this is normal? How much time does it ideally take to move a step forward on my login page.

Thank you


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

mujeeb246 said:


> Hi.
> I have submitted under 189 with 65 points on 24th june.
> 
> The status today 12th July is still submitted.
> 
> Please let me know if this is normal? How much time does it ideally take to move a step forward on my login page.
> 
> Thank you


It will be in submitted stage until you get your invite. then the status will change to INVITED and tab of "apply visa" will activate


Cheers


----------



## mujeeb246

prgeek001 said:


> It will be in submitted stage until you get your invite. then the status will change to INVITED and tab of "apply visa" will activate
> 
> Cheers


Thank you indeed prgeek001
In the current situation coul you take a guess as to when this could happen. Thank you again


----------



## TeamRanger

mujeeb246 said:


> Thank you indeed prgeek001 In the current situation coul you take a guess as to when this could happen. Thank you again


You could get an invite either on 14th or 28th based ranking of your points.


----------



## ibtasamlatif

Nishant Dundas said:


> How would it hinder your application?
> Submit it asap so the date of submission is early hence making your chances of getting an invite faster.
> But please ensure that you lodge eoi only after you have your ielts and assessment letter in hand. Don't make the mistake of lodging eoi without these two things with you
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thank you very much for your reply 

I already have ielts result (8,8.5,9,7.5=8.5) got unlucky in writing i.e. 7.5.

Assesment is almost done. 

I was wondering that once SS will be given, what is the chance to get the final grant and how long it takes?


----------



## nal.tck

*How long to wait for invitation?*

Hello everyone,
I have submitted the *EOI (Accountant)with 60 points on the 8th of July 2014*.
Can anyone pls guess when would I be possibly invited according to the way things are? Just curious.
Many Thanks.


----------



## pattern

*People waiting for invitation*

Guys,

I went through the last 30-40 pages of this thread and pulled out the details of the people who submitted EOI and are waiting for invitation and here is the list. Please accept my apologizes if I've missed someone and fill free to add your details to the list. The idea is to follow up tomorrow and mark the people who received invitation.


||ID || ANZSCO code	||points	||EOI submitted 189||
|cebuano| 261111| 60| 04.4.2014|
|Reca| 261313| 60| 19.5.2014|
|mamaspizza| 261313| 65| 24.5.2014|
|chennaiite| 261111| 60| 25.5.2014|
|thearc| 233911| 65| 25.5.2014|
|samme4life| 261313| 60| 30.5.2014|
|prodigy+| 261311| 60| 31.5.2014|
|abhishingwekar| 261112| 65| 01.6.2014|
|Khuldun| 221111| 60| 01.6.2014|
|Manisha488| 261313| 60| 02.6.2014|
|kingcantona7| 261313| 60| 03.6.2014|
|sathyajithsr| 233311| 60| 09.6.2014|
|Freezin| 233911| 70| 10.6.2014|
|kevin538| 261112| 60| 12.6.2014|
|raguvenkat | 261313| 60| 16.6.2014|
|qaisarkaleem| 233513| 60| 18.6.2014|
|TeamRanger| 261312| 65| 05.7.2014|
|mujeeb246| 65| 24.6.2014|
|Mike147| 263111| 60| 11.7.2014|
|pattern| 261311| 60| 03.7.2014|
|nal.tck| 60| 08.07.2014|

Good luck to everybody!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ashish1137

nal.tck said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have submitted the EOI (Accountant)with 60 points on the 8th of July 2014.
> Can anyone pls guess when would I be possibly invited according to the way things are? Just curious.
> Many Thanks.


I think you can get an invite in next round itself. but you have to wait n watch.


----------



## nal.tck

ashish1137 said:


> I think you can get an invite in next round itself. but you have to wait n watch.


Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Mike147

pattern said:


> Guys, I went through the last 30-40 pages of this thread and pulled out the details of the people who submitted EOI and are waiting for invitation and here is the list. Please accept my apologizes if I've missed someone and fill free to add your details to the list. The idea is to follow up tomorrow and mark the people who received invitation. ||ID || ANZSCO code	||points	||EOI submitted 189|| |cebuano| 261111| 60| 04.4.2014| |Reca| 261313| 60| 19.5.2014| |mamaspizza| 261313| 65| 24.5.2014| |chennaiite| 261111| 60| 25.5.2014| |thearc| 233911| 65| 25.5.2014| |samme4life| 261313| 60| 30.5.2014| |prodigy+| 261311| 60| 31.5.2014| |abhishingwekar| 261112| 65| 01.6.2014| |Khuldun| 221111| 60| 01.6.2014| |Manisha488| 261313| 60| 02.6.2014| |kingcantona7| 261313| 60| 03.6.2014| |sathyajithsr| 233311| 60| 09.6.2014| |Freezin| 233911| 70| 10.6.2014| |kevin538| 261112| 60| 12.6.2014| |raguvenkat | 261313| 60| 16.6.2014| |qaisarkaleem| 233513| 60| 18.6.2014| |TeamRanger| 261312| 65| 05.7.2014| |mujeeb246| 65| 24.6.2014| |Mike147| 263111| 60| 11.7.2014| |pattern| 261311| 60| 03.7.2014| |nal.tck| 60| 08.07.2014| Good luck to everybody!:fingerscrossed:


Wow thanks so much for posting this!

Question, what time do the invites trigger? 
Are they all sent out at the same time? 

Best of luck to all!!


----------



## kevin538

nal.tck said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have submitted the *EOI (Accountant)with 60 points on the 8th of July 2014*.
> Can anyone pls guess when would I be possibly invited according to the way things are? Just curious.
> Many Thanks.


2 - 3 invitation rounds....


----------



## pattern

Someone said invites are being sent simultaneously at 00.00h on the 14th Australian time , but I am not sure if this is correct, can someone with experience confirm? Thanks!


----------



## kevin538

Mike147 said:


> Wow thanks so much for posting this!
> 
> Question, what time do the invites trigger?
> Are they all sent out at the same time?
> 
> Best of luck to all!!


Guy Here you go with update on few of them got invite in the above list for State nomination...

Update after invitation round 23th of June:

— 70 points:

Freezin (233911) 70pts 10th June 2014

— 65 points:

thearc (2611) 65 points, 1 June 2014

abhishingwekar (2611) 65 points 1 June 2014

— 60 points:

Renuka123 (261313) 60 19th May 2014

trying_aussie (261313) 60 19th May 2014

Reca (2613) 60 points 19th May 2014

samme4life (261313) 60pts 30th May 2014

Khuldun (221111) 60pts 1st June 2014

rohitw (261313) 60pts 3rd June 2014 (Vic SS)

sathyajithsr (233311) 60pts 9th June 2014

kevin538 (2611) 60pts 12th June 2014 

raguvenkat (2613) 60 points 16th june 2014

qaisarkaleem (233513) 60 points 18th June 2014

Vasu G (261313) 60 points 19th June 2014

kingcantona7 55 points May 19th 2014 (Vic SS)


----------



## babu.c

Hi Everyone,

I am looking for your expert advise on the below...

I have got my ACS Assessment done on May'14, which includes my experience till March'2014. During March'14, I moved to a different company which is not part of ACS Assessment. I got the positive ACS assessment with 7 yrs.11 months ( But Calculation says post March 2006, where I can say 8 yrs including March'14) !!!!

In my case what should I do.... 

Options are ...

1) While applying EOI, it's asking for last 10 yrs. experience. Should I include the current company (or) only till what is included in ACS assessment ( ie. Mar'14). If I apply only Mar'14, then will it be a problem since there is a gap in Job?

Or 
2) Include the current company and add covering letter & latest company appointment letter, saying that I am in the same skill set and also if required I will provide the latest company details more. Will it work?

Also I noticed that, by default Skill select calculates 20 marks ( 8 Yrs) when I mentioned last 10 yrs. experience. Not sure how? 

Please advise. Your help is really appreciated. 


Regards


----------



## Vasu G

kevin538 said:


> Guy Here you go with update on few of them got invite in the above list for State nomination...
> 
> Update after invitation round 23th of June:
> 
> — 70 points:
> 
> Freezin (233911) 70pts 10th June 2014
> 
> — 65 points:
> 
> thearc (2611) 65 points, 1 June 2014
> 
> abhishingwekar (2611) 65 points 1 June 2014
> 
> — 60 points:
> 
> Renuka123 (261313) 60 19th May 2014
> 
> trying_aussie (261313) 60 19th May 2014
> 
> Reca (2613) 60 points 19th May 2014
> 
> samme4life (261313) 60pts 30th May 2014
> 
> Khuldun (221111) 60pts 1st June 2014
> 
> rohitw (261313) 60pts 3rd June 2014 (Vic SS)
> 
> sathyajithsr (233311) 60pts 9th June 2014
> 
> kevin538 (2611) 60pts 12th June 2014
> 
> raguvenkat (2613) 60 points 16th june 2014
> 
> qaisarkaleem (233513) 60 points 18th June 2014
> 
> Vasu G (261313) 60 points 19th June 2014
> 
> kingcantona7 55 points May 19th 2014 (Vic SS)


I think for 2613* someone with date of effect 8th June'14 got invited on 23rd Jun round. So the list becomes half now...


----------



## anuswamy

*Rearding EOI*

I have 50 points and it will be 55 by month of October and total will be 65 in case 7 in each module of IELTS or 60 with SS so with 50 points can I submit an EOI and wait for my 60 or 65 points to sum up and later decide on going for 189 or 190 visa?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

babu.c said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am looking for your expert advise on the below...
> 
> I have got my ACS Assessment done on May'14, which includes my experience till March'2014. During March'14, I moved to a different company which is not part of ACS Assessment. I got the positive ACS assessment with 7 yrs.11 months ( But Calculation says post March 2006, where I can say 8 yrs including March'14) !!!!
> 
> In my case what should I do....
> 
> Options are ...
> 
> 1) While applying EOI, it's asking for last 10 yrs. experience. Should I include the current company (or) only till what is included in ACS assessment ( ie. Mar'14). If I apply only Mar'14, then will it be a problem since there is a gap in Job?
> 
> Or
> 2) Include the current company and add covering letter & latest company appointment letter, saying that I am in the same skill set and also if required I will provide the latest company details more. Will it work?
> 
> Also I noticed that, by default Skill select calculates 20 marks ( 8 Yrs) when I mentioned last 10 yrs. experience. Not sure how?
> 
> Please advise. Your help is really appreciated.
> 
> Regards


There are two types of work that you do according to dibp, related and unrelated to your occupation.
As per what I know about assessment, if you are in the same company and it is assessed then since its continuation you would not require reassessment, but if job is changed then reassessment is required.
If your assessment letter gives you sufficient work exp then I would suggest you mention only this work exp as relevant work exp, and balance work exp you mention as not relevant. This way eoi will only calculate points for relevant work exp.

But if your new job you want to get consider for points calculation then you would need to get it reassessed.

My other friends, please guide if am incorrect

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

pattern said:


> Someone said invites are being sent simultaneously at 00.00h on the 14th Australian time , but I am not sure if this is correct, can someone with experience confirm? Thanks!


Yes it is correct.
All invites go out at that time within a time period of 15mins

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Mike147

Nishant Dundas said:


> There are two types of work that you do according to dibp, related and unrelated to your occupation. As per what I know about assessment, if you are in the same company and it is assessed then since its continuation you would not require reassessment, but if job is changed then reassessment is required. If your assessment letter gives you sufficient work exp then I would suggest you mention only this work exp as relevant work exp, and balance work exp you mention as not relevant. This way eoi will only calculate points for relevant work exp. But if your new job you want to get consider for points calculation then you would need to get it reassessed. My other friends, please guide if am incorrect Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


I just excluded all work completely from EOI which was not skilled work according to ACS. 
Is that ok?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Mike147 said:


> I just excluded all work completely from EOI which was not skilled work according to ACS.
> Is that ok?


Yes that is also okay.
But I would suggest you keep skilled exp and balance exp as unskilled exp. Reason being it keeps uniformity in the info that you give out to dibp. When you fill the form80 you are as such supposed to mention all work exps, and since the CO would never be interesgfed in the unskilled part, it won't make a diff if you mention it, but the benefit indirectly would be that in future there would not be any variations in whatever info you ever provide to them.
Rest I leave on you, but both methods are okay to go!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## babu.c

Nishant Dundas said:


> There are two types of work that you do according to dibp, related and unrelated to your occupation.
> As per what I know about assessment, if you are in the same company and it is assessed then since its continuation you would not require reassessment, but if job is changed then reassessment is required.
> If your assessment letter gives you sufficient work exp then I would suggest you mention only this work exp as relevant work exp, and balance work exp you mention as not relevant. This way eoi will only calculate points for relevant work exp.
> 
> But if your new job you want to get consider for points calculation then you would need to get it reassessed.
> 
> My other friends, please guide if am incorrect
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum



Thanks for your reply...

I am afraid, I will not have time to apply for another assessment as I already did assessment twice to get 8 yrs. 

Shall I go with assessment till Mar'14 where I have all the relevant documents etc? I think I will loose 5 marks ( 7 Yrs 11 Months!!) which is still OK as long as my EOI won't get rejected... Also I hope there won't be any question about the 3 months gap!

All - Please suggest me the best option as I need to update my EOI where I already mentioned the latest company.


----------



## ddabral

Hi friends,

I had an urgent query.
Was going through slightly related discussion in the same thread but still had my doubts .
Hope someone can clear it soon.

For skill assessment, i have shown only my current employment where i have been working from 2010-till date. 
However prior to that I have worked arnd 3 yrs in 2 different companies( one in India n one in US- which werent part of the skill assessment) 
During submission of the EOI also i have not mentioned the same.

Pls suggest
1) whether i need to update my EOI application?
2) while submitting the rest of the application during STate sponsorship, do i mention the 3 yr work exp in the resume or not?

Awaiting your reply.

Thanks
Ddabral


----------



## TeamRanger

ddabral said:


> Hi friends, I had an urgent query. Was going through slightly related discussion in the same thread but still had my doubts . Hope someone can clear it soon. For skill assessment, i have shown only my current employment where i have been working from 2010-till date. However prior to that I have worked arnd 3 yrs in 2 different companies( one in India n one in US- which werent part of the skill assessment) During submission of the EOI also i have not mentioned the same. Pls suggest 1) whether i need to update my EOI application? 2) while submitting the rest of the application during STate sponsorship, do i mention the 3 yr work exp in the resume or not? Awaiting your reply. Thanks Ddabral


You can mention them and choose no for relevance to occupation .


----------



## ibtasamlatif

Nishant Dundas said:


> How would it hinder your application?
> Submit it asap so the date of submission is early hence making your chances of getting an invite faster.
> But please ensure that you lodge eoi only after you have your ielts and assessment letter in hand. Don't make the mistake of lodging eoi without these two things with you
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi Nishant

How many points you had when you went through the whole process of your 190 visa?


----------



## mitulpatel

Nishant Dundas said:


> Buddy if everyone starts claiming points even for unskilled exp do you think this entire logic of skilled and unskilled would be wasted.
> Please don't claim points for anything which is not assessed. So if your assessment letter says you are skilled employment for 5yrs, irrespective of the actual work exp you have, you can claim only 5yrs. Otherwise your case would go into rejection and visa denied
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks Nishant, 
Can I claim my point as a Production Planning Engg in following circumstance?

As Production planning Engineer, I worked as unpaid trainee From June 1st 2004 – November 30th 2004. After Dec 1st 2004 they appointed me as Apprentice and I used to get cash salary till June 2005. When I left company issued certificate of 6 months only (Dec 2004 – June 2005). I think if I ask company manager he may be able to issue certificate for July 2004 – Nov 2004 period.

Thanks


----------



## mitulpatel

*Experience Points*

Hi All,
I have one doubt regarding my experience.
Following are my experience:
1. MEP Consultant = Aug 2008 - Till date (5 years 11 months) INDIA
2. CAD Coordinator = Jan 2007-Jan 2008 (1 year) UK
3. Production Planning = July 2004 - June 2005 (1 year) INDIA

TOTAL= 7 years 11 months

As Production planning Engineer, I worked as unpaid trainee From June 1st 2004 – November 30th 2004. After Dec 1st 2004 they appointed me as Apprentice and I used to get cash salary till June 2005. When I left company issued certificate of 6 months only (Dec 2004 – June 2005). I think if I ask company manager he may be able to issue certificate for July 2004 – Nov 2004 period.
Can I claim points for this experience???

Please someone help me on this.

Thanks in advance

*489 | 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | ACS Submitted: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI (65 Points): 24/04/14 | Invite: Waiting *:fingerscrossed::help::help::help:


----------



## TeamRanger

mitulpatel said:


> Hi All, I have one doubt regarding my experience. Following are my experience: 1. MEP Consultant = Aug 2008 - Till date (5 years 11 months) INDIA 2. CAD Coordinator = Jan 2007-Jan 2008 (1 year) UK 3. Production Planning = July 2004 - June 2005 (1 year) INDIA TOTAL= 7 years 11 months As Production planning Engineer, I worked as unpaid trainee From June 1st 2004 &#150; November 30th 2004. After Dec 1st 2004 they appointed me as Apprentice and I used to get cash salary till June 2005. When I left company issued certificate of 6 months only (Dec 2004 &#150; June 2005). I think if I ask company manager he may be able to issue certificate for July 2004 &#150; Nov 2004 period. Can I claim points for this experience??? Please someone help me on this. Thanks in advance 489 | 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | ACS Submitted: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI (65 Points): 24/04/14 | Invite: Waiting :fingerscrossed::help::help::help:


 Please put down your breakup of your points. Did you claim for IELTS?


----------



## ddabral

TeamRanger said:


> You can mention them and choose no for relevance to occupation .


Hi

I can do that but do i have to?
Also at what stage? I havent applied yet for SS but i have submitted EOI so i can either do it now or later. When is it advisable? 

So pls ans my specific questions - 

1) whether i need to update my EOI application? If yes then when?

2) while submitting the rest of the application during STate sponsorship, do i mention the 3 yr work exp in the resume or not?

3) also i want to know if during visa process, to what extent will i be asked to show proof of the other work exp which is not relevant. Because i dont have relieving letter of the first job and i have misplaced the joining/offer letter for the second job- i have its relieving letter /reference letter only. 

Awaiting reply from seniors n experienced people.

Thanks 
Ddabral


----------



## Zubin_77

ddabral said:


> Hi
> 
> I can do that but do i have to?
> Also at what stage? I havent applied yet for SS but i have submitted EOI so i can either do it now or later. When is it advisable?
> 
> So pls ans my specific questions -
> 
> 1) whether i need to update my EOI application? If yes then when?
> 
> 2) while submitting the rest of the application during STate sponsorship, do i mention the 3 yr work exp in the resume or not?
> 
> 3) also i want to know if during visa process, to what extent will i be asked to show proof of the other work exp which is not relevant. Because i dont have relieving letter of the first job and i have misplaced the joining/offer letter for the second job- i have its relieving letter /reference letter only.
> 
> Awaiting reply from seniors n experienced people.
> 
> Thanks
> Ddabral




Ddabral,
I can answer some of your queries.
1) EOI requires you to post all your work-exp of the last 10 years. You can then label it either relevant or not relevant based on their relevance. EOI can be modified anytime till the time you get an invite and hence you can aheand and do the updation now.

3) During your visa process, the CO is not interested in other work-exp where you are not claiming points. Hence you can relax and be ready with all the required papers where your claiming points


Zubin


----------



## Zubin_77

Guys,
For NSW EOI which is opening tomorrow, can I upload docs in compressed format of pdf files. Reason being,when i do a total of all uploadable docs, it is exceeding the required 25 mb limit.

Can some experience members provide some inputs?


Thanks


----------



## kingcantona7

hey.any list that we have for invitation status updation in this thread. i remember seeing one till weeks back.


----------



## nal.tck

kevin538 said:


> 2 - 3 invitation rounds....


:fingerscrossed: Thanks and good luck to you.


----------



## Mike147

Hi guys,

Invitation day, I'm pretty excited. 

Just a question with regards to how the invitations work. 
I submitted my EOI with 60 points. 

Do they split the invitation allocation per occupation, or across all occupations?
For example, I applied under 263111, if there is not many applicants with 60 points with EOIs for that occupation, could I receive an invitation sooner? 

Or do I go into a pool with all the 60 pointers from all occupations?


----------



## mujeeb246

Mike147 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Invitation day, I'm pretty excited.
> 
> Just a question with regards to how the invitations work.
> I submitted my EOI with 60 points.
> 
> Do they split the invitation allocation per occupation, or across all occupations?
> For example, I applied under 263111, if there is not many applicants with 60 points with EOIs for that occupation, could I receive an invitation sooner?
> 
> Or do I go into a pool with all the 60 pointers from all occupations?


Dont mean to dishearten you, but 60 pointers apparently take a little longer. My friend with 60 points got it 4 months after filing eoi.
Fingers crossed and all the best bro


----------



## Mike147

mujeeb246 said:


> Dont mean to dishearten you, but 60 pointers apparently take a little longer. My friend with 60 points got it 4 months after filing eoi. Fingers crossed and all the best bro


Yeah I am not expecting to get an invite for a while, but I was more interested as to how the invites are allocated, across all occupations or is there a quota per occupation. 

Eg, let's say they issue 100 invites, do they issue 100 amongst all the 60 pointers with preference to EOI submission date, or do they allocate invites like

Occupation 1 = 10 invites 
Occupation 2 = 10 invites

... Etc


----------



## nal.tck

mujeeb246 said:


> Dont mean to dishearten you, but 60 pointers apparently take a little longer. My friend with 60 points got it 4 months after filing eoi.
> Fingers crossed and all the best bro


Probably your right but not for everyone it seems.My friend(accountant occupation) had to wait only for 3 invitation rounds.c :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JattFightingDestiny

*Claiming fo points post ACS assessment after role change in same company*

Hi Seniors,

I have a simple doubt to ask..

Situation:
My assessment came in jan 2014 and my skilled experience has been counted from 2011 August onwards..

From 1st April 2014 onwards my role changed from Systems Engineer to Test Engineer within the same company ..andi want to claim points for this designation as well under 261313 itself.

I will file My EOI in August 2014 to claim points for 3 years post deduction of 2 years.

Doubt:
Do I need to get ACS done again for past 6-7 months where I am in same company and role has been reassigned from Systems Engineer to Test Engineer ??

OR 

Just a self declaration will work out once CO is Assigned??


Thanks in Advance


----------



## Mike147

Nishant Dundas said:


> Yes that is also okay. But I would suggest you keep skilled exp and balance exp as unskilled exp. Reason being it keeps uniformity in the info that you give out to dibp. When you fill the form80 you are as such supposed to mention all work exps, and since the CO would never be interesgfed in the unskilled part, it won't make a diff if you mention it, but the benefit indirectly would be that in future there would not be any variations in whatever info you ever provide to them. Rest I leave on you, but both methods are okay to go!! Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi, 

I have been thinking about this and decided to rather enter all my work experience marking only skilled experience as relevant, to keep things uniform. 

Glad to see updating this info did not affect my date of effect


----------



## bigdaddy

What are the chances of a pick with 65 Points ? 

Does it depend on the ANZSCO code ? mine is 263111


Visa 189 | ANZSCO Code: 263111 | IELTS: passed L:7.5 S:8 R:7.5 W:7.5 | ACS Result: +ve 18/11/2013 | EOI (65 Points): 05/07/2014 | Invite: ?| Visa Applied: ?


----------



## Mike147

bigdaddy said:


> What are the chances of a pick with 65 Points ? Does it depend on the ANZSCO code ? mine is 263111


With 65 points I think your chance is pretty good. 

I'm also 263111 but with 60 points. 
Submitted EOI on 11-07-2014

When did you submit EOI?


----------



## ddabral

Zubin_77 said:


> Ddabral, I can answer some of your queries. 1) EOI requires you to post all your work-exp of the last 10 years. You can then label it either relevant or not relevant based on their relevance. EOI can be modified anytime till the time you get an invite and hence you can aheand and do the updation now. 3) During your visa process, the CO is not interested in other work-exp where you are not claiming points. Hence you can relax and be ready with all the required papers where your claiming points Zubin


u r SURE CO wont ask for any documents for work Exp marked NO for "is the occupation marked as related to nominated occupation"?


----------



## Mike147

Guys just 10mins  

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Vasu G

ddabral said:


> u r SURE CO wont ask for any documents for work Exp marked NO for "is the occupation marked as related to nominated occupation"?


Absolutely sure !! They don't bother for the documents, which you don't claim points.


----------



## Mike147

Did anyone get invites??


----------



## Vasu G

It's already 5min past 12am.. any one got it ???


----------



## satyasingh1048

No didn't get my invite. 
has anyone else received it?


----------



## chrisvar

Got it!!!!


----------



## pattern

Vasu G said:


> It's already 5min past 12am.. any one got it ???


. We didn't get one, but with 60 points it is normal I guess...


----------



## TeamRanger

I logged into my skillselect account it says invited! Haven't received mail though.


----------



## pattern

TeamRanger said:


> I logged into my skillselect account it says invited! Haven't received mail though.


Congratulations!


----------



## chrisvar

TeamRanger said:


> I logged into my skillselect account it says invited! Haven't received mail though.


Yea same here.. and just as im typing this msg.. ive got the email.. sweet


----------



## Mike147

Any 60 pointers get invites??


----------



## satyasingh1048

How many invitation rounds does it take for 60 points?

-----------
ANZSCO 233513- Production or Plant Engineer | EA Skills Assessment Lodged- 13/02/14 | EA +ve Assessment- 03/07/2014 | IELTS- 7.5 | EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?


----------



## TeamRanger

pattern said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## TeamRanger

chrisvar said:


> Yea same here.. and just as im typing this msg.. ive got the email.. sweet


Congrats!


----------



## 189

Congratulations to all those who have received their invite 




Mike147 said:


> Any 60 pointers get invites??


No I didn't got any invite. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sultanshah

TeamRanger said:


> I logged into my skillselect account it says invited! Haven't received mail though.


U got invite for which state or which visa?


----------



## TeamRanger

satyasingh1048 said:


> How many invitation rounds does it take for 60 points? ----------- ANZSCO 233513- Production or Plant Engineer | EA Skills Assessment Lodged- 13/02/14 | EA +ve Assessment- 03/07/2014 | IELTS- 7.5 | EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?


Friend who applied mid June with 60 is still waiting , hopefully next round.


----------



## TeamRanger

sultanshah said:


> U got invite for which state or which visa?


Subclass 189.


----------



## satyasingh1048

Does it make a difference what occupation you fall under?


----------



## Vasu G

Not invited .....


----------



## bigdaddy

All, 

Just received the invite from skillselect... I am super happy... thanks to all the members in the forum for their valuable information and for sharing their experience....

now the big task of document upload begins... 

IELTS 21/06/14 S-8.0,L-7.5,R-7.5,W-7.5 | ACS +ve 263111 18/11/13 | EOI - 189 Submitted (65 Pts) 05/07/14 ITA - 13/JUL/2014


----------



## TeamRanger

bigdaddy said:


> All, Just received the invite from skillselect... I am super happy... thanks to all the members in the forum for their valuable information and for sharing their experience.... now the big task of document upload begins... IELTS 21/06/14 S-8.0,L-7.5,R-7.5,W-7.5 | ACS +ve 263111 18/11/13 | EOI - 189 Submitted (65 Pts) 05/07/14 ITA - 13/JUL/2014


Congrats! Wish I could start as well! I have to get PP for my kid and get a personal details corrected on my PP. Mine has to be done first before adding spouse name and then get my kids.


----------



## bigdaddy

Mike147 said:


> With 65 points I think your chance is pretty good.
> 
> I'm also 263111 but with 60 points.
> Submitted EOI on 11-07-2014
> 
> When did you submit EOI?


Submitted on 5th July... Just received the Invite.


----------



## TeamRanger

satyasingh1048 said:


> Does it make a difference what occupation you fall under?


Yes depends on when you submitted EOI how many points you claim and ranking w.r.t occupation code.


----------



## abhishingwekar

Hey Guys,

Just got the invitation now....and FBI deducted amount for clearance from my account. So, double excited!!!!!!!!!! 

Just one question, what all documents are required before I start applying for Visa

Thanks Guys,
You all have been great...


----------



## satyasingh1048

TeamRanger said:


> Yes depends on when you submitted EOI how many points you claim and ranking w.r.t occupation code.


And is there any way to get details occupation code wise for every invite?


----------



## 189

abhishingwekar said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just got the invitation now....and FBI deducted amount for clearance from my account. So, double excited!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just one question, what all documents are required before I start applying for Visa
> 
> Thanks Guys,
> You all have been great...


Heartiest congratulations, i have posted list of documents needed in earlier post u can search based on my ID and get the entire list.

Pls update your signature for us to know your points/date/category etc you got invited for.

Happy for you bro .. enjoy


----------



## WannaOz

satyasingh1048 said:


> And is there any way to get details occupation code wise for every invite?


The detailed occupation wise invite list/cutoffs will be published on skillselect after 2-3 days


----------



## TeamRanger

satyasingh1048 said:


> And is there any way to get details occupation code wise for every invite?


Keep checking this link. http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/SkillSelect/SkillSelect.aspx

Under invitation round you will see relevant stats for each round. Today's details are not updated yet I believe. It has details about 23rd June.


----------



## getmeoutplz

I just submitted an EOI an hour ago and just got invited now. Wow invitation in 1 hr. that's a record


----------



## satyasingh1048

189 said:


> Heartiest congratulations, i have posted list of documents needed in earlier post u can search based on my ID and get the entire list.
> 
> Pls update your signature for us to know your points/date/category etc you got invited for.
> 
> Happy for you bro .. enjoy


How to update the signature? In my profile it says you are not permitted to have a signature


----------



## kevin538

Hi Friends,

Anybody got invite for this group (261112/261111 - ICT Business & System Analyst) occupation, please share..


----------



## Vasu G

Many congratulations to all , who got their invite. All the best for your final step.


----------



## abhishingwekar

kevin538 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Anybody got invite for this group (261112/261111 - ICT Business & System Analyst) occupation, please share..


Just got invite for the round


----------



## kevin538

abhishingwekar said:


> Just got invite for the round


Great wish you all the very best for your future oz life..

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## kevin538

Hi Any 60 pointers has got invite for this group (261112/261111 - ICT Business & System Analyst) occupation, please share..


----------



## kingcantona7

any invitations on 2613?


----------



## kingcantona7

any 60 ppointers for 2613 with invites?


----------



## satyasingh1048

any invitations for someone with 60 points under occupation 2335?


----------



## thearc

hey guys i have received an invite. !!Finally!! 
just wanted to know something, i have claimed 5 points for spouse - 
My occupation has been recognized as ICT Business Analyst and Experience > 3 years
My Wife's occupation has been recognized as Software Engineer and Experience = 0
Both assessed by ACS.
She has given IELTS with 6+ in all sections as well

Is it fine? I have to apply for visa, so does it look good for spouse skill points?


----------



## kevin538

thearc said:


> hey guys i have received an invite. !!Finally!!
> just wanted to know something, i have claimed 5 points for spouse -
> My occupation has been recognized as ICT Business Analyst and Experience > 3 years
> My Wife's occupation has been recognized as Software Engineer and Experience = 0
> Both assessed by ACS.
> She has given IELTS with 6+ in all sections as well
> 
> Is it fine? I have to apply for visa, so does it look good for spouse skill points?


Firstly Congrats for the golden mail, pls share your points.


----------



## Dorie

Dear all, 

I'm little bit confused. I am waiting for NSW nomination tomorrow. Can I summit EOI now, choosing NSW for 190 now? Is this ok? Tomorrow I will send the SS later? God bless you. Thank you.


----------



## kevin538

Dorie said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm little bit confused. I am waiting for NSW nomination tomorrow. Can I summit EOI now, choosing NSW for 190 now? Is this ok? Tomorrow I will send the SS later? God bless you. Thank you.


Please go ahead...


----------



## cprogramer84

Hi can we create a separate tread to track invitations for the category will be much easier to track.



kevin538 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Anybody got invite for this group (261112/261111 - ICT Business & System Analyst) occupation, please share..


----------



## Dorie

kevin538 said:


> Please go ahead...


Thanks Kevin.


----------



## qaisarkaleem

I submitted Eoi on 17th June wth 60 points , occupation 233513 . Waiting.....


----------



## qaisarkaleem

satyasingh1048 said:


> any invitations for someone with 60 points under occupation 2335?


I submitted EOI , 60 points , 233513 , waitinggggg


----------



## kingcantona7

going by pro rata logic, 2613 should get around 200 invitations for this round..
is the invitations for today's round already over or can we expect any more?


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> going by pro rata logic, 2613 should get around 200 invitations for this round..
> is the invitations for today's round already over or can we expect any more?


No more buddy.. have to wait till 28th.


----------



## kingcantona7

thats sad vasu...hope atleast u got it..u anyways had only 6 days between the voe of last invitation..


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> thats sad vasu...hope atleast u got it..u anyways had only 6 days between the voe of last invitation..


Yaa. May be lot of 65 pointers jumped in. Hopefully we get next round.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pattern

Guys,

Look at the numbers from the first invitation round from the last financial year. There were 800 invitations for 65 pointers, 220 invitations for 70 pointers, 95 for 75 pointers and only 5-10 people with 60 points were invited. I assume this is because queues were formed in the last couple of rounds before the closure of the financial year because of reached ceilings and even people with 65+ were waiting couple of rounds for the occupation ceilings to be reset. So is absolutely normal for us (the 60 pointers) to wait at least for the second invitation round for the queues to be cleared.

So meanwhile we can make sure we have all the documents for the visa prepared in advance to be able to submit instantly.

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Dorie

Dear all, 

Can you let me know if the reference IELTS number in EOI form is the Test Report Form number? Thank in advance.


----------



## kevin538

Dorie said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Can you let me know if the reference IELTS number in EOI form is the Test Report Form number? Thank in advance.


It's Test Reference number


----------



## mujeeb246

I got an invite alhumdulillah


----------



## mujeeb246

I got a visa 189 with 65 points. It wilp be great if aomeone summarises the documents which are needed to be uploaded


----------



## TeamRanger

mujeeb246 said:


> I got a visa 189 with 65 points. It wilp be great if aomeone summarises the documents which are needed to be uploaded


Congrats!

You can check user mainak signature where he has put a nice post about his PR journey. It has docs summary as well. All the best.


----------



## mujeeb246

TeamRanger said:


> Congrats!
> 
> You can check user mainak signature where he has put a nice post about his PR journey. It has docs summary as well. All the best.


Thank you mate , I will check this now.


----------



## kingcantona7

normally when does skillselect report come? after a week, right?


----------



## sandysehta

that's right


kingcantona7 said:


> normally when does skillselect report come? after a week, right?


----------



## Abbasids

*Opinion required*

Hi All, 

I want some expert opinion regarding submitting multiple EOIs for same visa class 190 but for different states - SA and NSW. 

I have already applied for State nomination of SA using one EOI . Now my occupation is also in the list of NSW , so i intend to apply for that , while waiting for response from SA, a bit complicated , isnt it? Thts why I'm here to hear your expert opinions. 

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## sarathy.shan

No invite received on 14 Jul 2014... Waiting for next round on 28 Jul 2014...

189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 Pts|ACS:Mar 2014|IELTS:21th June score 6.5|EOI:08 Jul 14| 

:eek2:Invitation: Pending | Visa Lodged: Pending | Docs...


----------



## qaisarkaleem

Got invitation thanks every one .
189, 60 points , 233513


----------



## Future_ozzy

Got invitation

sub class 190.

SA SS.


----------



## satyasingh1048

qaisarkaleem said:


> Got invitation thanks every one .
> 189, 60 points , 233513


when did you submit your EOI?


----------



## Vasu G

Guys, 

Got confirmation from Skill Select support team that we can submit separate EOI's for 189 and 190. 

So, I just updated mine and going to submit new one for 190.

Thanks,
Vasu.


----------



## 189

pattern said:


> Guys,
> 
> Look at the numbers from the first invitation round from the last financial year. There were 800 invitations for 65 pointers, 220 invitations for 70 pointers, 95 for 75 pointers and only 5-10 people with 60 points were invited. I assume this is because queues were formed in the last couple of rounds before the closure of the financial year because of reached ceilings and even people with 65+ were waiting couple of rounds for the occupation ceilings to be reset. So is absolutely normal for us (the 60 pointers) to wait at least for the second invitation round for the queues to be cleared.
> 
> So meanwhile we can make sure we have all the documents for the visa prepared in advance to be able to submit instantly.
> 
> Good luck to all of you.


Good
Very logical reason, finally understood why most 189 - 60 points were not invited.


----------



## 189

Consolidating 189 waiting for Invite from user signature or their post: 

Currently they are listed in order of EOI submit/effective date. You can simply copy paste below and add your details.

kevin538
IELTS-7|EOI APP - JUNE - 11

Vasu G
261313 , IELTS : (L-8,7,7,7: Overall - 7.5) - 27/12/2013, ACS lodged :14/01/2014, Result :31/03/2014,EOI (190,60 Points) : 01/04/2014, VIC SS : 16/04/2014, InitAck : 22/04/2014, Final Ack : EOI (190 - 65, 189 - 60 points - VoE - 19/06/2014).

qaisarkaleem
I submitted EOI 17th June, 60 points , 233513 , waitinggggg

189
189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts|ACS:Nov 2013|IELTS:20th June score 7.5+|EOI:26th June 14| 

kingcantona7
Spouse ACS(261313)- Applied Jan 26th 2014, Results- April 4th 2014( 2years reduced) | IELTS 8.5 9 7 7 O-8
EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60)

sarathy.shan 
189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 Pts|ACS:Mar 2014|IELTS:21th June score 6.5|EOI:08 Jul 14| Invitation: Pending | Visa Lodged: Pending | Docs...


----------



## satyasingh1048

kevin538
IELTS-7|EOI APP - JUNE - 11

Vasu G
261313 , IELTS : (L-8,7,7,7: Overall - 7.5) - 27/12/2013, ACS lodged :14/01/2014, Result :31/03/2014,EOI (190,60 Points) : 01/04/2014, VIC SS : 16/04/2014, InitAck : 22/04/2014, Final Ack : EOI (190 - 65, 189 - 60 points - VoE - 19/06/2014).

qaisarkaleem
I submitted EOI 17th June, 60 points , 233513 , waitinggggg

189
189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts|ACS:Nov 2013|IELTS:20th June score 7.5+|EOI:26th June 14| 

kingcantona7
Spouse ACS(261313)- Applied Jan 26th 2014, Results- April 4th 2014( 2years reduced) | IELTS 8.5 9 7 7 O-8
EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60)

sarathy.shan 
189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 Pts|ACS:Mar 2014|IELTS:21th June score 6.5|EOI:08 Jul 14| Invitation: Pending | Visa Lodged: Pending | Docs...

satyasingh1048
ANZSCO 233513- Production or Plant Engineer | EA Skills Assessment Lodged- 13/02/14 | EA +ve Assessment- 03/07/2014 | IELTS- 7.5 | EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?

However I believe qaisarkaleem posted that he got the invite.


----------



## kingcantona7

Thanks 189 for updating..so it looks like the 60 pointer queue only moved by a a few days


----------



## 189

Let us have this list on going until next invite 28th July.
I trust most of us should get invited on 28th.


----------



## 189

qaisarkaleem said:


> Got invitation thanks every one .
> 189, 60 points , 233513


Heartiest congratulations, Can you share your EOI submission date?


----------



## ambyg

satyasingh1048 said:


> kevin538
> IELTS-7|EOI APP - JUNE - 11
> 
> Vasu G
> 261313 , IELTS : (L-8,7,7,7: Overall - 7.5) - 27/12/2013, ACS lodged :14/01/2014, Result :31/03/2014,EOI (190,60 Points) : 01/04/2014, VIC SS : 16/04/2014, InitAck : 22/04/2014, Final Ack : EOI (190 - 65, 189 - 60 points - VoE - 19/06/2014).
> 
> qaisarkaleem
> I submitted EOI 17th June, 60 points , 233513 , waitinggggg
> 
> 189
> 189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts|ACS:Nov 2013|IELTS:20th June score 7.5+|EOI:26th June 14|
> 
> kingcantona7
> Spouse ACS(261313)- Applied Jan 26th 2014, Results- April 4th 2014( 2years reduced) | IELTS 8.5 9 7 7 O-8
> EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60)
> 
> sarathy.shan
> 189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 Pts|ACS:Mar 2014|IELTS:21th June score 6.5|EOI:08 Jul 14| Invitation: Pending | Visa Lodged: Pending | Docs...
> 
> satyasingh1048
> ANZSCO 233513- Production or Plant Engineer | EA Skills Assessment Lodged- 13/02/14 | EA +ve Assessment- 03/07/2014 | IELTS- 7.5 | EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?
> 
> However I believe qaisarkaleem posted that he got the invite.



Hi,

I had submitted EOI on June 17 under 261313 with 60 points. I have got the invite.

Thanks.


----------



## kingcantona7

congrats ambyg...so 17th june might well be the last date for 60 pointers...coz vasu had 19th, he has not received it yet..


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Hi,
Any 2611* 60 pointer got invite? 

Till now by reading posts, i could make out that
70 pointers till 13th july are cleared, 
65 pointers got invite, but dates not updated :|
60 pointers no update :|

It would be great if ppl receiving invite would share their timelines.


----------



## taniska

I had submitted EOI on June 27 under 261311 with 60 points. No invite...
Hope I will get a mail, if I get an invite.. right?


----------



## qaisarkaleem

satyasingh1048 said:


> when did you submit your EOI?


I submitted on 17th june 2014.


----------



## qaisarkaleem

189 said:


> Heartiest congratulations, Can you share your EOI submission date?


Thanks , EOI submission on 17th June 2014.


----------



## chennaiite

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hi,
> Any 2611* 60 pointer got invite?
> 
> Till now by reading posts, i could make out that
> 70 pointers till 13th july are cleared,
> 65 pointers got invite, but dates not updated :|
> 60 pointers no update :|
> 
> It would be great if ppl receiving invite would share their timelines.


2611 - 25 May EOI - 60 Points - No Invite received. 

It would be nice to know if ANY 2611 irrespective of points received invite


----------



## Abhijazz

Hi friends.. 

I ve submitted EOI on 2nd f July with 60 points... code 233211... any1 from 2332 series got invitation recently? 

Cheers..


----------



## kingcantona7

looks like they did not follow the pro rata policy for this round. bcoz if they had done it, then the voe would have been somewhere around end of june atleast for 2613.
hopefully, like mentioned by pattern , the queue for overloaded occupations and 65+ were cleared this time.hopefully 60 pointers also get faster invites in coming round


----------



## 189

ambyg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had submitted EOI on June 17 under 261313 with 60 points. I have got the invite.
> 
> Thanks.


Heartiest congratulations :first:

Here is the revised list, let us keep it going.. Many people until june 17 EOI date got it. I am surprise why the first in the list below @kevin538 haven't got invite.

_______________________________________

kevin538
IELTS-7|EOI APP - JUNE - 11

Vasu G
261313 , IELTS : (L-8,7,7,7: Overall - 7.5) - 27/12/2013, ACS lodged :14/01/2014, Result :31/03/2014,EOI (190,60 Points) : 01/04/2014, VIC SS : 16/04/2014, InitAck : 22/04/2014, Final Ack : EOI (190 - 65, 189 - 60 points - VoE - 19/06/2014).

189
189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts|ACS:Nov 2013|IELTS:20th June score 7.5+|EOI:26th June 14| 

kingcantona7
Spouse ACS(261313)- Applied Jan 26th 2014, Results- April 4th 2014( 2years reduced) | IELTS 8.5 9 7 7 O-8
EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60)

sarathy.shan 
189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 Pts|ACS:Mar 2014|IELTS:21th June score 6.5|EOI:08 Jul 14| Invitation: Pending | Visa Lodged: Pending | Docs...

satyasingh1048
ANZSCO 233513- Production or Plant Engineer | EA Skills Assessment Lodged- 13/02/14 | EA +ve Assessment- 03/07/2014 | IELTS- 7.5 | EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?


----------



## pattern

Guys,

I see that you keep posting that you submitted EOI but never updated the list. It is not a big effort to just copy the list add your nickname and details on it and post it once again 

kevin538
IELTS-7|EOI APP - JUNE - 11

Vasu G
261313 , IELTS : (L-8,7,7,7: Overall - 7.5) - 27/12/2013, ACS lodged :14/01/2014, Result :31/03/2014,EOI (190,60 Points) : 01/04/2014, VIC SS : 16/04/2014, InitAck : 22/04/2014, Final Ack : EOI (190 - 65, 189 - 60 points - VoE - 19/06/2014).

chennaiite
ANZSCO 261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014|Invitation?

qaisarkaleem
I submitted EOI 17th June, 60 points , 233513 , waitinggggg

189
189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts|ACS:Nov 2013|IELTS:20th June score 7.5+|EOI:26th June 14|

taniska
ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014|Invitation?

Abhijazz
ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014|Invitation?

pattern
ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?

kingcantona7
Spouse ACS(261313)- Applied Jan 26th 2014, Results- April 4th 2014( 2years reduced) | IELTS 8.5 9 7 7 O-8
EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60)

satyasingh1048
ANZSCO 233513- Production or Plant Engineer | EA Skills Assessment Lodged- 13/02/14 | EA +ve Assessment- 03/07/2014 | IELTS- 7.5 | EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?

sarathy.shan
189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 Pts|ACS:Mar 2014|IELTS:21th June score 6.5|EOI:08 Jul 14| Invitation: Pending | Visa Lodged: Pending | Docs...


----------



## 189

well i have removed user @qaisarkaleem from my initial post who has got invite.
but i can see it back again in your list .. lol


----------



## pattern

OK, here it is... lucky qaisarkaleem is removed 

kevin538
IELTS-7|EOI APP - JUNE - 11

Vasu G
261313 , IELTS : (L-8,7,7,7: Overall - 7.5) - 27/12/2013, ACS lodged :14/01/2014, Result :31/03/2014,EOI (190,60 Points) : 01/04/2014, VIC SS : 16/04/2014, InitAck : 22/04/2014, Final Ack : EOI (190 - 65, 189 - 60 points - VoE - 19/06/2014).

chennaiite
ANZSCO 261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014|Invitation?

189
189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts|ACS:Nov 2013|IELTS:20th June score 7.5+|EOI:26th June 14|

taniska
ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014|Invitation?

Abhijazz
ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014|Invitation?

pattern
ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?

kingcantona7
Spouse ACS(261313)- Applied Jan 26th 2014, Results- April 4th 2014( 2years reduced) | IELTS 8.5 9 7 7 O-8
EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60)

satyasingh1048
ANZSCO 233513- Production or Plant Engineer | EA Skills Assessment Lodged- 13/02/14 | EA +ve Assessment- 03/07/2014 | IELTS- 7.5 | EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?

sarathy.shan
189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 Pts|ACS:Mar 2014|IELTS:21th June score 6.5|EOI:08 Jul 14| Invitation: Pending | Visa Lodged: Pending | Docs...


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Adding my details 

kevin538
IELTS-7|EOI APP - JUNE - 11

Vasu G
261313 , IELTS : (L-8,7,7,7: Overall - 7.5) - 27/12/2013, ACS lodged :14/01/2014, Result :31/03/2014,EOI (190,60 Points) : 01/04/2014, VIC SS : 16/04/2014, InitAck : 22/04/2014, Final Ack : EOI (190 - 65, 189 - 60 points - VoE - 19/06/2014).

chennaiite
ANZSCO 261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014|Invitation?

189
189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts|ACS:Nov 2013|IELTS:20th June score 7.5+|EOI:26th June 14|

taniska
ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014|Invitation?

Abhijazz
ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014|Invitation?

pattern
ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?

kingcantona7
Spouse ACS(261313)- Applied Jan 26th 2014, Results- April 4th 2014( 2years reduced) | IELTS 8.5 9 7 7 O-8
EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60)

satyasingh1048
ANZSCO 233513- Production or Plant Engineer | EA Skills Assessment Lodged- 13/02/14 | EA +ve Assessment- 03/07/2014 | IELTS- 7.5 | EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?

sarathy.shan
189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 Pts|ACS:Mar 2014|IELTS:21th June score 6.5|EOI:08 Jul 14| Invitation: Pending | Visa Lodged: Pending | Docs...

Ravi_Pune
Skill: 261111, ACS Assessment +, IELTS: 8.5,8.5,7,8 (opting for reval), EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited... 
Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07, Initial Ack: ??, Final Ack:??


----------



## kingcantona7

Modifying by removing unwanted data..cheers ...please correct if wrong anywhere..also @kevin538, whats ur occupation code?


kevin538 (EOI JUNE 11)

Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)

chennaiite(261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )

189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14)

taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)

Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)

pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)

kingcantona7(EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))

satyasingh1048( 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?)

sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)

Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)


----------



## kevin538

kingcantona7 said:


> Modifying by removing unwanted data..cheers ...please correct if wrong anywhere..also @kevin538, whats ur occupation code?
> 
> 
> kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)
> 
> Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)
> 
> chennaiite(261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )
> 
> 189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14)
> 
> taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)
> 
> Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)
> 
> pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)
> 
> kingcantona7(EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))
> 
> satyasingh1048( 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?)
> 
> sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)
> 
> Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
> Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)


updated...


----------



## kingcantona7

sorry..forgot to add my occupation code as well..heres the updated one..
kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)

Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)

chennaiite(261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )

189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14)

taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)

Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)

pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)

kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))

satyasingh1048( 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?)

sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)

Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)


----------



## Mike147

kingcantona7 said:


> sorry..forgot to add my occupation code as well..heres the updated one..
> kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)
> 
> Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)
> 
> chennaiite(261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )
> 
> 189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14)
> 
> taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)
> 
> Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)
> 
> pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)
> 
> kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))
> 
> satyasingh1048( 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?)
> 
> sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)
> 
> Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
> Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)


Add me too please:

mike147 (ANZSCO: 263111 | 60pts | 189| EOI - 11 July 2014)


----------



## Setsail

kingcantona7 said:


> sorry..forgot to add my occupation code as well..heres the updated one..
> kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)
> 
> Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)
> 
> chennaiite(261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )
> 
> 189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14)
> 
> taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)
> 
> Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)
> 
> pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)
> 
> kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))
> 
> satyasingh1048( 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?)
> 
> sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)
> 
> Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
> Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)


:wave:Kindly Include Mine too:
Setsail (ANZSCO 233211 - Civil Engineer | 60 pts| EOI 11 July 2014)
I t would be great if some one can update today's invitation round outcome...


----------



## chennaiite

Guys... all of the above is for 189 ONLY right?


----------



## zameer.ise

*DIBP Hell Desk Contact*

Hi Expats,

Can someone share DIBP help desk number, I would need a clarification on my passport.

Couple of weeks back, I saw people shared the number but I didn't bother to save that 

Thanks in advance,
JAMEER


----------



## cprogramer84

*New tread to track app status for ICT system\business analyst*

Friends,

Please use this tread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ct-business-system-analysts-eoi-tracking.html to track the ICT to track app status for ICT system\business analyst


----------



## Mike147

Hey guys,

Anyone with the ANZSCO 263111 - Computer Network Engineers.
Please join the tread below so we can track each other's process:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/423818-263111-report.html


----------



## vanitha.chandra

Hi Vasu,

Can you please drop me a mail at [email protected].

I have some questions to clarify. My consultants did not file for NSW state for me telling by the time they reached office, it was already capped. I dont want to take chance next time. 

Can you please guide me on this so that i am prepared to do it myself next time.
I shall share my number if you mail me and i can ask you my doubts on wats up. Hope you will be ok to guide and help me.

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## tarunar1

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> Can you please drop me a mail at [email protected].
> 
> I have some questions to clarify. My consultants did not file for NSW state for me telling by the time they reached office, it was already capped. I dont want to take chance next time.
> 
> Can you please guide me on this so that i am prepared to do it myself next time.
> I shall share my number if you mail me and i can ask you my doubts on wats up. Hope you will be ok to guide and help me.
> 
> Regards,
> Vanitha


Please do not share email address om the forum as it is against the forum rules. You will get lot of spam due to this. Send your email id through pm.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## nal.tck

Dorie said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Can you let me know if the reference IELTS number in EOI form is the Test Report Form number? Thank in advance.


Yes that's right.Good luck!!


----------



## anujsoni

kingcantona7 said:


> sorry..forgot to add my occupation code as well..heres the updated one..
> kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)
> 
> Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)
> 
> chennaiite(261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )
> 
> 189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14)
> 
> taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)
> 
> Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)
> 
> pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)
> 
> kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))
> 
> satyasingh1048( 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?)
> 
> sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)
> 
> Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
> Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)


Add me too - 233512


----------



## anujsoni

Can i go for health checkup and PCC till the time i receive my invitation. Pl guide..


----------



## nal.tck

anujsoni said:


> Can i go for health checkup and PCC till the time i receive my invitation. Pl guide..


Surely you can.That's what i understand based on immigration website info.I was thinking the same and i might do that way.use "My health declaration". Have a look.

https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/my-health-declarations.htm


----------



## 189

chennaiite said:


> Guys... all of the above is for 189 ONLY right?



They are all 189, all 190 can update their list too  i will post consolidated 189 list again after reading all posts.


----------



## 189

anujsoni said:


> Can i go for health checkup and PCC till the time i receive my invitation. Pl guide..



Technically speaking yes, but i personally do not prefer due to following reasons

1. Your visa validating will commence from PCC or Medical which ever is earlier 
2. we have enough time after invite, why to rush to save few days and reduce those from total visa duration
3. I prefer to perpare all other doc, specially Form 80 etc and be ready for invite


----------



## 189

Friends,

I have added those who posted below main post as "kindly add me" 
I request kindly add your own details to keep this rolling  

------ 189 ------ 

kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)

Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)

chennaiite(261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )

189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14)

taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)

Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)

pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)

kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))

satyasingh1048( 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?)

sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)

Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)

mike147 (ANZSCO: 263111 | 60pts | 189| EOI - 11 July 2014)

Setsail (ANZSCO 233211 - Civil Engineer | 60 pts| EOI 11 July 2014)

anujsoni (ANZCO 233512 IELTS- 15.02.14..8,7,7.5,6 EA applied 17.03.14 .. EA outcome - 08.07.14 ...EOI 11.07.14 with 60pts


------ 190 ------ 

Feel free to enhance list below for 190


----------



## sathi

yesterday was the date to get EOI invites. 14 July. Did anyone get in 489 family sponsored category?


----------



## taniska

taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)

Awaiting Invite. Haven't got in this 14th July round...


----------



## kingcantona7

Correct me if wrong..
So invites are sent out at exactly au time 00:00 on the day of invite round, correct?


----------



## mujeeb246

189 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have added those who posted below main post as "kindly add me"
> I request kindly add your own details to keep this rolling
> 
> ------ 189 ------
> 
> kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)
> 
> Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)
> 
> chennaiite(261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )
> 
> 189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14)
> 
> taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)
> 
> Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)
> 
> pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)
> 
> kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))
> 
> satyasingh1048( 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?)
> 
> sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)
> 
> Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
> Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)
> 
> mike147 (ANZSCO: 263111 | 60pts | 189| EOI - 11 July 2014)
> 
> Setsail (ANZSCO 233211 - Civil Engineer | 60 pts| EOI 11 July 2014)
> 
> anujsoni (ANZCO 233512 IELTS- 15.02.14..8,7,7.5,6 EA applied 17.03.14 .. EA outcome - 08.07.14 ...EOI 11.07.14 with 60pts
> 
> ------ 190 ------
> 
> Feel free to enhance list below for 190


Mujeeb246 (261311|acs filed: Sep13, acs positive: Jan14| ielts written thrice: cleared finally June14 (7, 7, 7, 8) |Eoi filed:24th June| invite received:14th July)


----------



## mujeeb246

189 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have added those who posted below main post as "kindly add me"
> I request kindly add your own details to keep this rolling
> 
> ------ 189 ------
> 
> kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)
> 
> Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)
> 
> chennaiite(261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )
> 
> 189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14)
> 
> taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)
> 
> Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)
> 
> pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)
> 
> kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))
> 
> satyasingh1048( 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?)
> 
> sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)
> 
> Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
> Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)
> 
> mike147 (ANZSCO: 263111 | 60pts | 189| EOI - 11 July 2014)
> 
> Setsail (ANZSCO 233211 - Civil Engineer | 60 pts| EOI 11 July 2014)
> 
> anujsoni (ANZCO 233512 IELTS- 15.02.14..8,7,7.5,6 EA applied 17.03.14 .. EA outcome - 08.07.14 ...EOI 11.07.14 with 60pts
> 
> ------ 190 ------
> 
> Feel free to enhance list below for 190


Mujeeb246 (189, 60 points, 261311| ACS filed: Sep13, ACS positive: Jan14| ielts written thrice: cleared finally June14 (7, 7, 7, 8) |Eoi filed:24th June| invite received:14th July)


----------



## 189

mujeeb246 said:


> Mujeeb246 (189, 60 points, 261311| ACS filed: Sep13, ACS positive: Jan14| ielts written thrice: cleared finally June14 (7, 7, 7, 8) |Eoi filed:24th June| invite received:14th July)


That's rocking, Heartiest congratulations to you. :rockon:
That means back log of 2613* - 60 points till 24th June is cleared :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sathi

I applied for 190 Victoria state sponsorship EIO today. Just want to know, do I stand any chance? how to check the ranking?


----------



## Spykey

I lodge my EOI for 189 on 04/07/2014 for Electrical Engineer - 233311 with 60 points and haven't got an invite yet.

Usually how long it takes for Electrical Engineer - 233311 with 60 points? 

Does it depends on occupation or points? the more points = quicker?


Thank you!


----------



## pattern

mujeeb246 said:


> Mujeeb246 (189, 60 points, 261311| ACS filed: Sep13, ACS positive: Jan14| ielts written thrice: cleared finally June14 (7, 7, 7, 8) |Eoi filed:24th June| invite received:14th July)


Mujeeb246,

I see that you have another post where you state that you had 65 points for 189 when submitting EOI (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-received-invite-2014-thread.html#post4588993), now you claim you had 60. What is the truth?


----------



## 189

Spykey said:


> I lodge my EOI for 189 on 04/07/2014 for Electrical Engineer - 233311 with 60 points and haven't got an invite yet.
> 
> Usually how long it takes for Electrical Engineer - 233311 with 60 points?
> 
> Does it depends on occupation or points? the more points = quicker?
> 
> Thank you!


Within 1-3 invites


----------



## paisrikanth

Hi Guys,

I have submitted by EOI on 9th June 2014 for 190 Victoria State for Software Engineer code 2613* and I still have not received the invite. So the backlogs are still not cleared.. I am WAITING


----------



## Spykey

189 said:


> Within 1-3 invites


Thank you!

Is there anything that I can start in the mean time to speed up my application?

like Medical check? australian police check?


Thank you!


----------



## paisrikanth

Hey Spykey,

I am not sure as well.. I think a medical check is required.. If you get to know more details please post it here.. It helps


----------



## Spykey

paisrikanth said:


> Hey Spykey,
> 
> I am not sure as well.. I think a medical check is required.. If you get to know more details please post it here.. It helps





Spykey said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Is there anything that I can start in the mean time to speed up my application?
> 
> like Medical check? australian police check?
> 
> 
> Thank you!




That is right, we need medical and police check but I am not sure for how long they stay valid.


----------



## kingcantona7

@mujeeb..is your points 60 or 65...please clarify..


----------



## paisrikanth

Yes please clarify, because with 60 points you cannot apply for 189 category right?


----------



## kingcantona7

60 points he can..60 is the cutoff


----------



## tarunar1

Spykey said:


> That is right, we need medical and police check but I am not sure for how long they stay valid.


Both are valid for one year.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## Abhijazz

Hey.. good to c a Civil Engineer on this forum after a long time...


----------



## Vasu G

mujeeb246 said:


> Mujeeb246 (189, 60 points, 261311| ACS filed: Sep13, ACS positive: Jan14| ielts written thrice: cleared finally June14 (7, 7, 7, 8) |Eoi filed:24th June| invite received:14th July)


Hey mujeeb246,

I think your points might be 65, because my date of affect was 19th June'14 - 60points and there is no way you can receive invitation with 60 points having 24th June as date of affect. 
Please correct me if I am wrong. Anyway congrats on your invitation. All the best.

Thanks,
Vasu.


----------



## vanitha.chandra

Hi All,

I have received the EOI number and password , from my agent. This EOI was used for VICTOIRA ss, but i did not get through the state sponsorship. 

Should i use the same EOI to apply for other states. What if i wan tto use this for NSW . Or i have an option to create a new one and apply. Please guide me.

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## Mike147

Hey guys,

I hope everyone is well. 
I am on leave next week and wanted to take the week to get my documentation in order so when I get my invite I can submit 

Any anyone advise on a good comprehensive up to date document checklist for 189 visa?


----------



## Vasu G

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> Can you please drop me a mail at [email protected].
> 
> I have some questions to clarify. My consultants did not file for NSW state for me telling by the time they reached office, it was already capped. I dont want to take chance next time.
> 
> Can you please guide me on this so that i am prepared to do it myself next time.
> I shall share my number if you mail me and i can ask you my doubts on wats up. Hope you will be ok to guide and help me.
> 
> Regards,
> Vanitha


Hi,

Sorry for late reply. Was quite busy with work. I am new to NSW process, infact I didn't applied till now. If you want any Vic / 189 related , sure I can help you out. Will message my contact number. 

Thanks,
Vasu.


----------



## Vasu G

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received the EOI number and password , from my agent. This EOI was used for VICTOIRA ss, but i did not get through the state sponsorship.
> 
> Should i use the same EOI to apply for other states. What if i wan tto use this for NSW . Or i have an option to create a new one and apply. Please guide me.
> 
> Regards,
> Vanitha


You can use the same EOI, but you have to remove Vic in that and select another state and submit.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

I have submitted my EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, occupation code 261313, with 60 points.
What is the average time for invite for 189ers with 60 points?


----------



## Vasu G

Jack.Sparrow said:


> I have submitted my EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, occupation code 261313, with 60 points.
> What is the average time for invite for 189ers with 60 points?


No one knows my friend. I thought I would definitely get on 14th July, but I didn't. The more 65 pointers in the queue, the more delay. For you I would say it might take upto 3-4 rounds. Keep checking the immi website for the results of invitation rounds.


----------



## mujeeb246

Vasu G said:


> Hey mujeeb246,
> 
> I think your points might be 65, because my date of affect was 19th June'14 - 60points and there is no way you can receive invitation with 60 points having 24th June as date of affect.
> Please correct me if I am wrong. Anyway congrats on your invitation. All the best.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vasu.


Holy, so sorry for the confusion vasu.
I have 65 points indeed.

Regards


----------



## kingcantona7

so final date of effect for 60 pointers should be around 17th of july..


----------



## mitulpatel

*489-Waiting*



sathi said:


> yesterday was the date to get EOI invites. 14 July. Did anyone get in 489 family sponsored category?


Hi,
I am still waiting :fingerscrossed:

*
489 | 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | ACS Submitted: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI (65 Points): 24/04/14 | Invite: Waiting *


----------



## 189

kingcantona7 said:


> so final date of effect for 60 pointers should be around 17th of july..


17 June buddy


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Vasu G said:


> No one knows my friend. I thought I would definitely get on 14th July, but I didn't. The more 65 pointers in the queue, the more delay. For you I would say it might take upto 3-4 rounds. Keep checking the immi website for the results of invitation rounds.


Thanks VasuG. Hope it happens soon


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> so final date of effect for 60 pointers should be around 17th of july..


I think you meant 17th June. Anyway , are you sure? because I don't see anyone with 17th June with 60 points got invited. Can you please share that post/user please ? It will help me to wait for 189 and can wait till 28th.


----------



## 189

Vasu G said:


> I think you meant 17th June. Anyway , are you sure? because I don't see anyone with 17th June with 60 points got invited. Can you please share that post/user please ? It will help me to wait for 189 and can wait till 28th.


Hi @Vasu

User name "qaisarkaleem" got it.. his details are as follows
I submitted EOI 17th June, 60 points , 233513


----------



## Vasu G

189 said:


> Hi @Vasu
> 
> User name "qaisarkaleem" got it.. his details are as follows
> I submitted EOI 17th June, 60 points , 233513


He is from different occupation. Invitation dates vary from occupation to occupation. 

Lets wait till the report release, then we can get a clear picture.


----------



## paisrikanth

@Vanitha.. Why was your Victoria EOI rejected. What was the reason that you didn't get through


----------



## kingcantona7

Sorry guys ..I meant June..
@vasu.any improvements on Victoria?


----------



## paisrikanth

I have submitted my EOI with 60 points 190 category on 9th June 2014.. and I am still waiting for the invite


----------



## sathi

*190 vic sponsorship EOI*



paisrikanth said:


> I have submitted my EOI with 60 points 190 category on 9th June 2014.. and I am still waiting for the invite



One question. I too submitted my EOI with 60 points for 190 category. I have no experience, so points for experience is ZERO. It is necessary to have experience, for Vic govt to sponsor us?


----------



## kingcantona7

@srikanth
Applied for which state? Victoria?


----------



## paisrikanth

@sathi.. It is always good to have experience, its an added advantage for us.. however I also have zero points for experience and I am hoping for the best


----------



## paisrikanth

@kingcantona7 - Yes Victoria


----------



## sathi

Thanks, Srikanth. my email id is [email protected]. You will get first, appreciate if you could send me a mail when you get. Let us hope for the best.


----------



## paisrikanth

@sathi Thanks.. I will keep you posted on the progress of my application.. meanwhile have sent you a request on messenger as well


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> Sorry guys ..I meant June..
> @vasu.any improvements on Victoria?


Nope..


----------



## mujeeb246

Hi All,
I have an urgent query from my friend. 
I have completed skill assessment with 55 points and waiting for nsw.
However to be safe I have to work on getting another 5 points.
I was in u.k for 4 years for study during which I worked 15 months in a company part time basis 20hrs per week. I have the experience certificate. Tax paid certificates and solicitor letter from my senior.
My earlier skill assessment did not have this information mainly as I thought acs does not consider part time work.
Can I add this experience and reapply for skill assessment and if ACS are ok with this my experience can get 5 points which will get me into 60 pointers list.

Will ACS consider part time during studies work
Will ACS be skeptic about why I am reapplying when I have assessed my skills earlier this year.

Please please please help.

Can u please let us know.

Thanks


----------



## sathi

all of us are in the same situation. Experience has to be post-study, full time. In the same field. 

On 5 points, you get it for experience with proof, when you apply for Expression of Interest. 

It has nothing to do with Skill Assessment. Skill Assessment is about your qualification only.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

mujeeb246 said:


> Hi All,
> I have an urgent query from my friend.
> I have completed skill assessment with 55 points and waiting for nsw.
> However to be safe I have to work on getting another 5 points.
> I was in u.k for 4 years for study during which I worked 15 months in a company part time basis 20hrs per week. I have the experience certificate. Tax paid certificates and solicitor letter from my senior.
> My earlier skill assessment did not have this information mainly as I thought acs does not consider part time work.
> Can I add this experience and reapply for skill assessment and if ACS are ok with this my experience can get 5 points which will get me into 60 pointers list.
> 
> Will ACS consider part time during studies work
> Will ACS be skeptic about why I am reapplying when I have assessed my skills earlier this year.
> 
> Please please please help.
> 
> Can u please let us know.
> 
> Thanks


Please don't spam by posting same post in diff threads..
Have patience friend there is always someone to help you out

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## kingcantona7

somebody just posted in the other thread that he got a positive from victoria.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/149532-victoria-state-sponsorship-290.html
check page 290


----------



## vemurianil

189 said:


> That's rocking, Heartiest congratulations to you. :rockon:
> That means back log of 2613* - 60 points till 24th June is cleared :fingerscrossed:


I have submitted EOI on 18th June. I have'nt got the invite yet.

189, 60 points, 261312| ACS filed: 12 Apr 14 ACS positive: 02 Jun 14| ielts : (7, 7, 7, 6.5 and 8, 8.5, 6, 6.5) | Eoi filed:18th June| invite : NOT YET


----------



## TeamRanger

vemurianil said:


> I have submitted EOI on 18th June. I have'nt got the invite yet. 189, 60 points, 261312| ACS filed: 12 Apr 14 ACS positive: 02 Jun 14| ielts : (7, 7, 7, 6.5 and 8, 8.5, 6, 6.5) | Eoi filed:18th June| invite : NOT YET


17 June was cut off for 60 pts last round, you should get it on 28th sure , all the best 😊


----------



## siva19

Hi Experts,

I need small clarification on my EOI data , I have entered the end date (12/July/2014) on my present employment section instead of leave it blank. 

Still I am working on the same company with the same roles & responsibilities. If I leave the end date as blank I will get 8 years of experience in 2016 October (Now I have 5+ years of experience as per the ACS outcome and claimed 10 points), so I thought no use to leave the end date as blank.

Already (14/July/2014) I applied the NSW SS application with this EOI number, now, shall I update the EOI or keep the EOI as it is, it would be fine right ?

Thanks in advance,
Sivaraj R


----------



## faslu

TeamRanger said:


> 17 June was cut off for 60 pts last round, you should get it on 28th sure , all the best 😊


Yesterday I submitted my EOI. And EOI Id was generated as E00035XXXXX. I used this EOI id as user name to login the skillselect. is this EOI Id also called EOI reference number? is it the one, to be given when applying for state sponsorship?


----------



## ashish1137

siva19 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I need small clarification on my EOI data , I have entered the end date (12/July/2014) on my present employment section instead of leave it blank.
> 
> Still I am working on the same company with the same roles & responsibilities. If I leave the end date as blank I will get 8 years of experience in 2016 October (Now I have 5+ years of experience as per the ACS outcome and claimed 10 points), so I thought no use to leave the end date as blank.
> 
> Already (14/July/2014) I applied the NSW SS application with this EOI number, now, shall I update the EOI or keep the EOI as it is, it would be fine right ?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Sivaraj R


you can modify ur eoi. date of effect will change only when your points change.


----------



## ashish1137

mujeeb246 said:


> Hi All,
> I have an urgent query from my friend.
> I have completed skill assessment with 55 points and waiting for nsw.
> However to be safe I have to work on getting another 5 points.
> I was in u.k for 4 years for study during which I worked 15 months in a company part time basis 20hrs per week. I have the experience certificate. Tax paid certificates and solicitor letter from my senior.
> My earlier skill assessment did not have this information mainly as I thought acs does not consider part time work.
> Can I add this experience and reapply for skill assessment and if ACS are ok with this my experience can get 5 points which will get me into 60 pointers list.
> 
> Will ACS consider part time during studies work
> Will ACS be skeptic about why I am reapplying when I have assessed my skills earlier this year.
> 
> Please please please help.
> 
> Can u please let us know.
> 
> Thanks


already answered on another thread.


----------



## ashish1137

faslu said:


> Yesterday I submitted my EOI. And EOI Id was generated as E00035XXXXX. I used this EOI id as user name to login the skillselect. is this EOI Id also called EOI reference number? is it the one, to be given when applying for state sponsorship?


I think yes, but ppl with ss experience might be able to help u more on this.


----------



## mujeeb246

Hi,
Please let me know if I have made an error. Already got an visa invite. 

I have entered the end date (30/sep/2013) on my present employment section instead of leaving it blank while filing my eoi.

Still I am working on the same company with the same roles & responsibilities. If I leave the end date as blank or not I will get only 10 points as of today as well.

I filed Eoi on 24th june for 189 and got an invite on 14th july.

Now I have to file a visa.

Will this be of any problem as I have given an end date for my current employment which obviously is wrong as I am still working here. 

Please help.

Kind regards


----------



## ashish1137

mujeeb246 said:


> Hi,
> Please let me know if I have made an error. Already got an visa invite.
> 
> I have entered the end date (30/sep/2013) on my present employment section instead of leaving it blank while filing my eoi.
> 
> Still I am working on the same company with the same roles & responsibilities. If I leave the end date as blank or not I will get only 10 points as of today as well.
> 
> I filed Eoi on 24th june for 189 and got an invite on 14th july.
> 
> Now I have to file a visa.
> 
> Will this be of any problem as I have given an end date for my current employment which obviously is wrong as I am still working here.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Kind regards


just submit latest salary slip/ salary certificate/ employment proof etc. n ull be fine


----------



## Spykey

ashish1137 said:


> just submit latest salary slip/ salary certificate/ employment proof etc. n ull be fine


What EOI required employment proof? 189?

I applied for 189 EOI and didn't get asked for any employment stuffs.

Is that only because I am not claiming point for employment?


Thank you!


----------



## 189

Spykey said:


> What EOI required employment proof? 189?
> 
> I applied for 189 EOI and didn't get asked for any employment stuffs.
> 
> Is that only because I am not claiming point for employment?
> 
> 
> Thank you!


You don’t need to submit any documents while filing EOI. These supporting evidences are required at pre stage that is doing evaluation and post invite stage that is an invitation one receive after EOI submission.


----------



## 189

TeamRanger said:


> 17 June was cut off for 60 pts last round, you should get it on 28th sure , all the best 😊



Do you know who got invited from 17th June for 189 having ANZCO 2613* - 60points?


----------



## ashish1137

Spykey said:


> What EOI required employment proof? 189?
> 
> I applied for 189 EOI and didn't get asked for any employment stuffs.
> 
> Is that only because I am not claiming point for employment?
> 
> Thank you!


No my friend, 

Majeeb asked while filing visa. He already got the invite.


----------



## Vasu G

vemurianil said:


> I have submitted EOI on 18th June. I have'nt got the invite yet.
> 
> 189, 60 points, 261312| ACS filed: 12 Apr 14 ACS positive: 02 Jun 14| ielts : (7, 7, 7, 6.5 and 8, 8.5, 6, 6.5) | Eoi filed:18th June| invite : NOT YET


I'm right behind you my friend. Hope we get in coming round.


----------



## Naveen87

Submitted EOI today.

261111 with 60 Points for 189.

Don't know how long it takes now for 2611* :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Naveen87

When was the last time a 2611* with 60 points got visa invite for 189 ??


----------



## Vasu G

Naveen87 said:


> Submitted EOI today.
> 
> 261111 with 60 Points for 189.
> 
> Don't know how long it takes now for 2611* :fingerscrossed:


Good dude. From my experience since last year, I think it is going to take quite a long time. Sorry to disappoint you, that is how your occupation is getting picked. 
All the best.


----------



## WannaOz

Naveen87 said:


> When was the last time a 2611* with 60 points got visa invite for 189 ??


As per SkillSelect website - 
The last 261111 invitation for 60 pointer was sent to people having EOI submission date before 3rd April 2014.
The invitation round when that happened was 26 May 2014.

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut-off for the above occupation in the 26 May 2014 invitation round
Occupation ID	Description	Points Score	Visa date of effect
2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	60	03/04/2014 4.44pm


----------



## samratisking

*Multiple EOIs*

Hi Friends,

Is it OK to have another EOI started up, while the first one is being processed? Im asking this question because, one of my cousins started an EOI with NSW as preference. Now, that the applications for NSW's first intake are closed, he want to try his IELTS again and apply for 189.

So, is it ok to create a new EOI, coz each EOI has a validity of 2 yrs. Please help. Thanks in anticipation.

Regards,
Sam


----------



## ashish1137

samratisking said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Is it OK to have another EOI started up, while the first one is being processed? Im asking this question because, one of my cousins started an EOI with NSW as preference. Now, that the applications for NSW's first intake are closed, he want to try his IELTS again and apply for 189.
> 
> So, is it ok to create a new EOI, coz each EOI has a validity of 2 yrs. Please help. Thanks in anticipation.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam



isnt there an option to modify the existing? add both visa option there. we can do that while filing initial application


----------



## Naveen87

Vasu G said:


> Good dude. From my experience since last year, I think it is going to take quite a long time. Sorry to disappoint you, that is how your occupation is getting picked.
> All the best.


Thanks mate. I know its going to be late but hoping to complete the process by the end of the year, optimistic


----------



## Spykey

WannaOz said:


> As per SkillSelect website -
> The last 261111 invitation for 60 pointer was sent to people having EOI submission date before 3rd April 2014.
> The invitation round when that happened was 26 May 2014.
> 
> Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut-off for the above occupation in the 26 May 2014 invitation round
> Occupation ID	Description	Points Score	Visa date of effect
> 2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	60	03/04/2014 4.44pm



Hmm can you check per occupation on skillselect?

How did you do that? any url/link?

Thank you!


----------



## chennaiite

Vasu G said:


> Good dude. From my experience since last year, I think it is going to take quite a long time. Sorry to disappoint you, that is how your occupation is getting picked.
> All the best.


Vasu: How many days after invitation round is the report released?

I ask because for 2611-ers there's not much information forthcoming on this forum. 

It's strange not many people here belong to 2611 yet it's the most busiest occupation!


----------



## taniska

What is Visa Date of Effect? the date we submitted our EOI (or) the date when we reached 60 points. I mean, assume I reached 60 points on Apr-2014 and submitted the EOI now, then will I get the invite immediately in next round?

Thanks
taniska


----------



## 189

taniska said:


> What is Visa Date of Effect? the date we submitted our EOI (or) the date when we reached 60 points. I mean, assume I reached 60 points on Apr-2014 and submitted the EOI now, then will I get the invite immediately in next round?
> 
> Thanks
> taniska



Name is self explanatory; Visa Date of Effect is the date when visa is taken into effect. It is completely different from EOI date or points reached.

Getting invite is dependent on many factors EOI submission date is one of it. Things really starts/getting calculated based on ANZCO, total points, EOI submitted date etc. In your example date Apr 2014 is not directly related invite.

For more relevant answer, kindly review my signature and update similar information for your self using “USER CP” menu at the header.


----------



## taniska

Thanks for your reply. I understand that many factors are considered for invite. Still I am not able to get answer for my question. Assume, for example...

Person 1: Completed all perquisites (ACS, IELTS, etc...) and reached 60 points on 30-Apr and submitted an EOI on 28-June.

Person 2: Completed all perquisites (ACS, IELTS, etc...) and reached 60 points on 24-June and submitted an EOI on 25-June.

Both have 60 points, now want to know who will be invited first? Person 1 or 2?, in this case when the invitation round happens next time. Assuming that all other 60 pointers for this occupation group are behind them in queue and there is only 1 slot remaining available for 60 pointer in this occupation code.

Thanks


----------



## abhishingwekar

How much time it generally takes to get pr after you have submitted visa application?? Can someone get a pr in two months timeline????


----------



## 189

taniska said:


> Thanks for your reply. I understand that many factors are considered for invite. Still I am not able to get answer for my question. Assume, for example...
> 
> Person 1: Completed all perquisites (ACS, IELTS, etc...) and reached 60 points on 30-Apr and submitted an EOI on 28-June.
> 
> Person 2: Completed all perquisites (ACS, IELTS, etc...) and reached 60 points on 24-June and submitted an EOI on 25-June.
> 
> Both have 60 points, now want to know who will be invited first? Person 1 or 2?, in this case when the invitation round happens next time. Assuming that all other 60 pointers for this occupation group are behind them in queue and there is only 1 slot remaining available for 60 pointer in this occupation code.
> 
> Thanks


Answer is person 2. This is very hypothetical scenario. U need to provide realistic facts to determine.

I did answer this earlier that eoi submission date is one of d criteria. 

Question arise is what person 1 is doing from 30th Apr to 28th June.. I guess waiting for person 2 to apply ...lol


----------



## bigdaddy

taniska said:


> Thanks for your reply. I understand that many factors are considered for invite. Still I am not able to get answer for my question. Assume, for example...
> 
> Person 1: Completed all perquisites (ACS, IELTS, etc...) and reached 60 points on 30-Apr and submitted an EOI on 28-June.
> 
> Person 2: Completed all perquisites (ACS, IELTS, etc...) and reached 60 points on 24-June and submitted an EOI on 25-June.
> 
> Both have 60 points, now want to know who will be invited first? Person 1 or 2?, in this case when the invitation round happens next time. Assuming that all other 60 pointers for this occupation group are behind them in queue and there is only 1 slot remaining available for 60 pointer in this occupation code.
> 
> Thanks


Effective Date comes in force only after you submit the EOI in the system. You can update the EOI after submission until it gets picked. If you update your EOI and your points increase or decrease then that date becomes your effective date for that point. If you update and it doesnt increase your points, then your first EOI submit date is the effective date for the points. hope its clear.


----------



## bigdaddy

abhishingwekar said:


> How much time it generally takes to get pr after you have submitted visa application?? Can someone get a pr in two months timeline????


not seen in the recent past but there are cases in the history. It purely depends on the time you are applying, case load, docs completion, clear medicals, PCC etc... recently there are cases where the CO went for employment verification which has added to the the overall decision period.


----------



## taniska

Thanks for the answer


----------



## taniska

Thanks 189 for your replies, now I got the answer. No matter what on when you reach 60 points, when there is a conflict between people with same points then the one who submits the EOI first gets first chance...

Why I asked this is, when you get the last thing ACS or IELTS, immediately you are advised to apply for EOI. Atleast in future, I think delay of couple of days may have huge impact in timelines... considering the competition. Since one have relaxed and applied for EOI 2 days after you are eligible, there could be chances that you have to wait 2 months...


----------



## Vasu G

chennaiite said:


> Vasu: How many days after invitation round is the report released?
> 
> I ask because for 2611-ers there's not much information forthcoming on this forum.
> 
> It's strange not many people here belong to 2611 yet it's the most busiest occupation!


Actually it varies.. Some time they release in 3-4 days or may be in the following week. Just keep checking.

Don't worry, it is just start of the year. More people will join.


----------



## mathew2k

Dear All,

Add me also to the list

Name: Mathew Thomas (189 | Anzsco: 263111 | IELTS: May 2014 | ACS: 3 July 2014 | EOI: 11 July 2014 | Invitation: Pending | Visa Lodged: Pending ...etc).

Mathew


----------



## mathew2k

*EOI, VIsa Granting & IELTS Score*

Dear All,


I have completed the ACS, and submitted the EOI on 11th July 2014. I have currently 60 points as per the EOI. but my IELTS score is like L:7, R:6.5, W:6, S:7. As per my understanding i'm eligible to lodge the visa application. However will the IELTS score will make any difference in EOI invitation timeline and Visa Granting process? 

Mathew


----------



## TeamRanger

mathew2k said:


> Dear All, I have completed the ACS, and submitted the EOI on 11th July 2014. I have currently 60 points as per the EOI. but my IELTS score is like L:7, R:6.5, W:6, S:7. As per my understanding i'm eligible to lodge the visa application. However will the IELTS score will make any difference in EOI invitation timeline and Visa Granting process? Mathew


You are right you can claim 0 points for IELTS, as long as you 60 points you are eligible, but will have to wait out few rounds for invite.


----------



## TeamRanger

mathew2k said:


> Dear All, I have completed the ACS, and submitted the EOI on 11th July 2014. I have currently 60 points as per the EOI. but my IELTS score is like L:7, R:6.5, W:6, S:7. As per my understanding i'm eligible to lodge the visa application. However will the IELTS score will make any difference in EOI invitation timeline and Visa Granting process? Mathew


Rather please share your points break up here, so there's no confusion later.


----------



## maq_qatar

mathew2k said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have completed the ACS, and submitted the EOI on 11th July 2014. I have currently 60 points as per the EOI. but my IELTS score is like L:7, R:6.5, W:6, S:7. As per my understanding i'm eligible to lodge the visa application. However will the IELTS score will make any difference in EOI invitation timeline and Visa Granting process?
> 
> Mathew


Your total scored point will make difference for invitation. Higher points eoi would have invitation first and you can increase your points with ielts score 7 or 8 in each band.

IELTS score will not have any impact on visa granting if you receive invitation with ielts 6 and 60 points.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## 189

mathew2k said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Add me also to the list
> 
> Name: Mathew Thomas (189 | Anzsco: 263111 | IELTS: May 2014 | ACS: 3 July 2014 | EOI: 11 July 2014 | Invitation: Pending | Visa Lodged: Pending ...etc).
> 
> Mathew


i have added 3-4 additional colleagues in list below, who have requested within past couple of days.

------ 189 ------ 

kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)

vemurianil
189, 60 points, 261312| ACS filed: 12 Apr 14 ACS positive: 02 Jun 14| Eoi filed:18th June| invite : NOT YET

Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)

chennaiite(261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )

189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14)

taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)

Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)

pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)

kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))

satyasingh1048( 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?)

sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)

Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)

mike147 (ANZSCO: 263111 | 60pts | 189| EOI - 11 July 2014)

Setsail (ANZSCO 233211 - Civil Engineer | 60 pts| EOI 11 July 2014)

anujsoni (ANZCO 233512 IELTS- 15.02.14..8,7,7.5,6 EA applied 17.03.14 .. EA outcome - 08.07.14 ...EOI 11.07.14 with 60pts

Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)

Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)

mathew2k Mathew Thomas 
(189 | Anzsco: 263111 | IELTS: May 2014 | ACS: 3 July 2014 | EOI: 11 July 2014 | Invitation: Pending | Visa Lodged: Pending ...etc).


----------



## shaastra

I put in an EOI on July 17th. IELTS 9,9,7.5,7.5, My score is 60 but it would be jacked up to 65 on August 1st (above 8 years experience). Looking at the current trends, any idea when I can expect the invitation for 189, 261313?


----------



## Vasu G

shaastra said:


> I put in an EOI on July 17th. IELTS 9,9,7.5,7.5, My score is 60 but it would be jacked up to 65 on August 1st (above 8 years experience). Looking at the current trends, any idea when I can expect the invitation for 189, 261313?


If you reach 65 on Aug 1st, you should get invite on 11th August.


----------



## shaastra

Vasu G said:


> If you reach 65 on Aug 1st, you should get invite on 11th August.


That would be damn quick!! I filed for ACS on July 7th and got the result on July 16th. I was flabbergasted


----------



## chsekharbabu

shaastra said:


> That would be damn quick!! I filed for ACS on July 7th and got the result on July 16th. I was flabbergasted


Shaastra,

Seems you had recieved a quick ACS report.

Appreciate if you can let me know whether your statutory declaration contains supervisor's ID card and any other business cards.

Please ignore this if you have reference letters on company letter head.


----------



## shaastra

chsekharbabu said:


> Shaastra,
> 
> Seems you had recieved a quick ACS report.
> 
> Appreciate if you can let me know whether your statutory declaration contains supervisor's ID card and any other business cards.
> 
> Please ignore this if you have reference letters on company letter head.


None whatsoever. I had just two companies. I had two of my senior colleagues vouch for me, one from each firm. Nothing special. I was expecting a deluge of back-and-forth but to my surprise all I got was a result letter  I guess I was just sheer lucky


----------



## 189

chsekharbabu said:


> Shaastra,
> 
> Seems you had recieved a quick ACS report.
> 
> Appreciate if you can let me know whether your statutory declaration contains supervisor's ID card and any other business cards.
> 
> Please ignore this if you have reference letters on company letter head.


any years deducted from your experience or everything is counted?


----------



## taniska

Results published for 14-July round, able to see that Occupation Ceilings are updated... but below link not opening.. publish the cut off date, if it opens to anyone...

http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/SkillSelect/results/14-july-2014.aspx


----------



## shaastra

189 said:


> any years deducted from your experience or everything is counted?


They deducted 26 months  instead of what seems to be a normal 24 months. I was expecting them to count my exp. from Jun 2006 (I started my first job in Jun 2004 and have been working with out any break). But they said August 2006. I said that's fine. I can wait for 13 more days for those precious 5 points. No big deal  May be, the fact that I worked in my first company for only 8 months made them deduct 2 more months. But I guess its just fine for me. I did not follow up anymore.


----------



## kevin538

Hi 2611 applicants

Occupations ceilings for the 2014-15 programme year

2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	out-off 1620,	67 got grant


----------



## pattern

kevin538 said:


> Hi 2611 applicants
> 
> Occupations ceilings for the 2014-15 programme year
> 
> 2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	out-off 1620,	67 got grant


Kevin538,

I am afraid you are wrong, 67 people got invitation to apply for visa, but that does not mean they all be granted one.

Hope this helps.

Pattern


----------



## kevin538

I believe these are the granted visas which they have update in Occupations ceilings for the 2014-15 programme year

Experts please advise...


----------



## chennaiite

kevin538 said:


> I believe these are the granted visas which they have update in Occupations ceilings for the 2014-15 programme year
> 
> Experts please advise...


They were invites kevin. Visa Grants are not published in such a detailed manner


----------



## chennaiite

Vasu G said:


> If you reach 65 on Aug 1st, you should get invite on 11th August.


Vasu: would you say the same for 2611? I'm touching 65 on 1st August


----------



## Vasu G

kevin538 said:


> I believe these are the granted visas which they have update in Occupations ceilings for the 2014-15 programme year
> 
> Experts please advise...


Nope.. Not at all. These the number of invitations sent, not the granted visas.


----------



## kevin538

thanks Vasu G, Chennaiite...


----------



## Vasu G

chennaiite said:


> Vasu: would you say the same for 2611? I'm touching 65 on 1st August


I don't think the same goes with your occupation. Because, on 23rd June round people with 65 points with date of affect 30/05/2014 got invited. Let see the latest report. Then we can analyse. 

Current report is released and it is not working. Lets see.


----------



## kingcantona7

is the report released?


----------



## kingcantona7

the link is not working..
http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/SkillSelect/results/14-july-2014.aspx


----------



## kingcantona7

interestingly, the occupational ceiling for 2613 has moved by 207 places in the single round. this is as per the pro rata arrangement.(5004/24)
however, surpirsed that very little 60 pointers got invited..


----------



## pattern

kingcantona7 said:


> interestingly, the occupational ceiling for 2613 has moved by 207 places in the single round. this is as per the pro rata arrangement.(5004/24)
> however, surpirsed that very little 60 pointers got invited..


Kingcantona7,

Do you have observations from the past about the number of invitations issued for 2613?

What I remember is that the first 5 months of the last financial year the invitations were a lot more and they managed to send 2501 of the total 4800 just for 5 months. This is why they decided that the rest of the invitations will be distributed on pro rata basis and then for the last 7 months they sent an average of 164 invitations per round.

Looking forward to the report with the cut off-s. My expectation is that there will be a lot of 65, 70, 75 etc pointers and probably no 60 pointers invited.


----------



## 189

kingcantona7 said:


> interestingly, the occupational ceiling for 2613 has moved by 207 places in the single round. this is as per the pro rata arrangement.(5004/24)
> however, surpirsed that very little 60 pointers got invited..


Is there any way to know how many 60 points applicant were invited from 2613*?
or until what date of EOI submission 60 pointers were invited?


----------



## 189

shaastra said:


> They deducted 26 months  instead of what seems to be a normal 24 months. I was expecting them to count my exp. from Jun 2006 (I started my first job in Jun 2004 and have been working with out any break). But they said August 2006. I said that's fine. I can wait for 13 more days for those precious 5 points. No big deal  May be, the fact that I worked in my first company for only 8 months made them deduct 2 more months. But I guess its just fine for me. I did not follow up anymore.



Well that is life; they deducted whooping 4 years from my total experience hence I am still struggling at 60 points otherwise I would be cursing ahead with 65 points.


----------



## paisrikanth

@189
Same with me dude.. I am also crawling with 60 points and hoping for the best.. I wish we get the invites on 28th


----------



## shaastra

189 said:


> Well that is life; they deducted whooping 4 years from my total experience hence I am still struggling at 60 points otherwise I would be cursing ahead with 65 points.


Any reason you chose not go with 190 in parallel?


----------



## paisrikanth

@shaastra.. I have applied my EOI for 190 category.. I didnt want to take the risk of 189 with 60 points


----------



## pattern

Guys,

Am I confused or today immi reduced the ceiling of ICT Business and Systems Analysts from 2800 to 1620 ? There were only 67 people invited from this group and 1620 divided into 24 rounds is exactly 67.5...


----------



## Vasu G

pattern said:


> Guys,
> 
> Am I confused or today immi reduced the ceiling of ICT Business and Systems Analysts from 2800 to 1620 ? There were only 67 people invited from this group and 1620 divided into 24 rounds is exactly 67.5...


No dude !!.. Earlier(2013-14) it was 1380. In fact they have increased.


----------



## pattern

Vasu G said:


> No dude !!.. Earlier(2013-14) it was 1380. In fact they have increased.


Thanks, not sure why I got confused..
I am a girl by the way and although I am not the leading applicant, I am the one doing the research for everything


----------



## chennaiite

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> I did not get your contact details . made some effort to search though. I also checked the private messages, but not luck. Please mail me your ID to [email protected]
> 
> Regards,
> Vanitha


Vanitha, It is against the forum rules to post email address. Please refrain


----------



## sathi

could anyone open the result report for 14 July? I am getting "401 UNAUTHORISED" message when I click on "14 July 2014" under Current Invitation Rounds under Skillselect.


----------



## shaastra

That link is failing for everyone with same error. I think it's not fully up yet.


----------



## sathi

Thanks.


----------



## sathi

I am waiting for my EOI. 489 family sponsored. Applied 03 June. 26311. I was hoping that they will increase the quota from 10 to 100 like July last year, since it is new Immigration year from 01 July. 
Strange that they kept 10 each for both rounds in July.


----------



## plvbr

Hi everyone,

I've just submitted my EOI. I will apply for visa 190 (requires state nomination).

I haven't been nominated by any state, yet, but my points breakdown shows I was granted 5 points for State Nomination. I didn't click anything saying that I had been nominated when I was filling my EOI. 

Does anyone know if there's something wrong with my EOI?

Thanks!


----------



## Vasu G

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> I did not get your contact details . made some effort to search though. I also checked the private messages, but not luck. Please mail me your ID to [email protected]
> 
> Regards,
> Vanitha


May be moderators have blocked your inbox. I have sent a text mail.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

plvbr said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've just submitted my EOI. I will apply for visa 190 (requires state nomination).
> 
> I haven't been nominated by any state, yet, but my points breakdown shows I was granted 5 points for State Nomination. I didn't click anything saying that I had been nominated when I was filling my EOI.
> 
> Does anyone know if there's something wrong with my EOI?
> 
> Thanks!


Nothing is wrong.
Eoi gives you five points since you would have selected state nomination.
Don't worry!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## plvbr

Nishant Dundas said:


> Nothing is wrong.
> Eoi gives you five points since you would have selected state nomination.
> Don't worry!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks Nishant!

So should I wait for State Nomination before submitting my EOI, or should I submit the EOI anyway and these 5 points will only be "validated" once nomination comes through?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

plvbr said:


> Thanks Nishant!
> 
> So should I wait for State Nomination before submitting my EOI, or should I submit the EOI anyway and these 5 points will only be "validated" once nomination comes through?


Since you go for ss, your eoi would both be part of regular 189 like rounds.
You have to apply for ss with your selected state, and if they invite you then they will seelct your eoi from skillselect

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## paisrikanth

14th July invitation report is still not available 

http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/SkillSelect/results/14-july-2014.aspx


----------



## kingcantona7

yeah, it still shows unavailable.
if anyone has read the skillselect report, please share what is the visa date of effect for 189?


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> yeah, it still shows unavailable.
> if anyone has read the skillselect report, please share what is the visa date of effect for 189?


There might be a glitch while uploading the report. May be they will rectify tomorrow.


----------



## maryma

Dear all,
I am going to fill out EOI, I am wondering about the employment history. As ASC stated, I am able to claim my employment after July 2008 (5y 8m). But, nearly, 1 year is before my master. what should i do? claim for 5y or 3? Do they accept the employment which is co-current with study?!


----------



## cc112358

Vasu G said:


> There might be a glitch while uploading the report. May be they will rectify tomorrow.


Hi Vasu, Just curious about whether you have got invitation yet, since you are 65 on the 190, you should have received it, am i right?


----------



## RMG

Submitting my EOI today, Need some help

ACS has accepted my experience from Jan 2006 - Jan 2009 to July 11- Oct 2013.
Its around 5+ yrs. But when I am entering employment details in EOI, There was no option to enter in parts. It was mentioned as your experience details in last 10yrs.

So I selected my companies from and to dates, then selected the yes radio button to state that my experience falls in selected occupation. 

To my surprise system calculated 15 points for me instead of 10. 

Now my concern is, Since the points allotted are not correct will Skillselect reject my application or will they review my case and allot points accordingly ?

Please suggest


----------



## Mike147

RMG said:


> Submitting my EOI today, Need some help ACS has accepted my experience from Jan 2006 - Jan 2009 to July 11- Oct 2013. Its around 5+ yrs. But when I am entering employment details in EOI, There was no option to enter in parts. It was mentioned as your experience details in last 10yrs. So I selected my companies from and to dates, then selected the yes radio button to state that my experience falls in selected occupation. To my surprise system calculated 15 points for me instead of 10. Now my concern is, Since the points allotted are not correct will Skillselect reject my application or will they review my case and allot points accordingly ? Please suggest


Don't worry this is probably the most asked question lol. 

Enter you work experience which was assessed as skilled as relevant (there is an option in skill select) and the rest not assessed as non relevant. 
This way the CO will have all the details of all work experience both skilled and non skilled.


----------



## Vasu G

cc112358 said:


> Hi Vasu, Just curious about whether you have got invitation yet, since you are 65 on the 190, you should have received it, am i right?


190 doesn't depend on points. Even if you have 70 points, States will take their own time to accept applications. I am just around the corner to receive 190/189. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## enzee

maryma said:


> Dear all,
> I am going to fill out EOI, I am wondering about the employment history. As ASC stated, I am able to claim my employment after July 2008 (5y 8m). But, nearly, 1 year is before my master. what should i do? claim for 5y or 3? Do they accept the employment which is co-current with study?!


The most important of all was assessment, if ACS has accepted your experience including that 1 yr of Masters then there is nothing to worry about. Claim as stated in ACS assessment.


----------



## maryma

enzee said:


> The most important of all was assessment, if ACS has accepted your experience including that 1 yr of Masters then there is nothing to worry about. Claim as stated in ACS assessment.


Thanks enzee,


----------



## RMG

With all valuable Info provided by expats here....
I Finally Submitted my EOI today under 190 for all states. Claimed 60 points including state nomination 5 points.

Applied occupation - ICT Business Analyst (261111)

What are the timelines for invitation under this occupation ? Note that I have applied for all states.

Also which states do I need reach out specifically for Invitation ?

Please advise


----------



## Nishant Dundas

maryma said:


> Dear all,
> I am going to fill out EOI, I am wondering about the employment history. As ASC stated, I am able to claim my employment after July 2008 (5y 8m). But, nearly, 1 year is before my master. what should i do? claim for 5y or 3? Do they accept the employment which is co-current with study?!


If am not wrong then work experience before completion of education is not allowed.
I feel you should only claim points for post education experience, or else your application will be outright rejected at later stage when you fils visa.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

maryma said:


> Dear all,
> I am going to fill out EOI, I am wondering about the employment history. As ASC stated, I am able to claim my employment after July 2008 (5y 8m). But, nearly, 1 year is before my master. what should i do? claim for 5y or 3? Do they accept the employment which is co-current with study?!


Why not wait for another 4 months and play safe...

Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


----------



## Bhruguraj

Please see my timeline in my signature. ..

IELTS- 18.01.14
SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.14
NT SS APPLIED- 21.05.14
NT SS GRANT- 27.06.14
EOI LODGED- 17.07.14
MEDICALS AND PCC- IN PROCESS


----------



## cc112358

Hi Guys, 

Just find the report is released

The cut-off is as below:
Visa subclass	​Points score	Visa date of effect
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	60	2014-06-24 12:21pm
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	70	2013-02-08 4:56am

for pro-rata occupations:

Accountants 60 2014-06-24 09:38am

ICT Business and System Analysts 65 2014-06-21 12.01am

Software and Applications Programmers 60 2014-06-18 12.01am


----------



## cc112358

Vasu G said:


> 190 doesn't depend on points. Even if you have 70 points, States will take their own time to accept applications. I am just around the corner to receive 190/189. :fingerscrossed:


Thank you for your clarification. I just found the last invitation for 2613 is 18/06, you are on the way. I submitted on 20/06, hope i can also get it on 28/07.


----------



## cc112358

The latest invitation for your occupation is 

ICT Business and System Analysts 65 2014-06-21 12.01am


----------



## plvbr

cc112358 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just find the report is released
> 
> The cut-off is as below:
> Visa subclass	​Points score	Visa date of effect
> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	60	2014-06-24 12:21pm
> Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	70	2013-02-08 4:56am
> 
> for pro-rata occupations:
> 
> Accountants 60 2014-06-24 09:38am
> 
> ICT Business and System Analysts 65 2014-06-21 12.01am
> 
> Software and Applications Programmers 60 2014-06-18 12.01am


Hi cc.

Thanks. for sharing. how can i access these reports? Can you please share the link?


----------



## cc112358

plvbr said:


> Hi cc.
> 
> Thanks. for sharing. how can i access these reports? Can you please share the link?


Please visit SkillSelect - 14 July round results


----------



## cc112358

can you guys see my signature? I have just added it.


----------



## Vasu G

Guys.. Report is opening now.

2613* - Visa Date of effect - 18/06/2014. 

Damn.... I was just 1 day behind that date.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## maryma

Nishant Dundas said:


> If am not wrong then work experience before completion of education is not allowed.
> I feel you should only claim points for post education experience, or else your application will be outright rejected at later stage when you fils visa.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum





enzee said:


> The most important of all was assessment, if ACS has accepted your experience including that 1 yr of Masters then there is nothing to worry about. Claim as stated in ACS assessment.


these arguments make my mind occupied! Is there any applicant who has similar situation? Dear Nishant Dundas, no where in booklets I could find to warn about claiming the before graduation experience! They have a definition for employment: 1:relevant to occupation, 2: must be paid, 3: included evidence. All I know about rejection is based on others stories. could you explain more?


----------



## plvbr

maryma said:


> these arguments make my mind occupied! Is there any applicant who has similar situation? Dear Nishant Dundas, no where in booklets I could find to warn about claiming the before graduation experience! They have a definition for employment: 1:relevant to occupation, 2: must be paid, 3: included evidence. All I know about rejection is based on others stories. could you explain more?


That also worried me!

I started my job in May 2009, therefore my ACS assessment validated my experience from May 2011 onwards (therefore I now have 3 years 2 months experience according to ACS). However I only graduated as a computer engineer in January 2010. I filled in May 2011 in my EOI as the initial date of my employment.

Can my application be rejected?


----------



## maryma

Dear Plvbr,

We have the same problem. guys help us plzzzzzzzzzzz.......


----------



## maryma

delhi_ankur said:


> Why not wait for another 4 months and play safe...
> 
> Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


It has a story. I am talking about my husband. He is a PhD student in Australia since March. Recently, He has been assessed positively by ACS as a programmer developer with MSc and met date is 7/2008. But, he graduated in 2009. There is 5y 7m working experience including before graduation ....Now, we want to claim as ACS suggest us. Is there any thing wrong with 2008/2009 employment?!


----------



## shaastra

Vasu G said:


> Guys.. Report is opening now.
> 
> 2613* - Visa Date of effect - 18/06/2014.
> 
> Damn.... I was just 1 day behind that date.... :fingerscrossed:


Does this also mean all the 65 and above pointers got invited?


----------



## maddy13885

Finally got my permanent residence approved on 16th July 2014 dragging it for a long time...  Thanks so much for the forum posts which helped in providing me some really useful information.


----------



## Vasu G

shaastra said:


> Does this also mean all the 65 and above pointers got invited?


Yes. Quite rightly so.


----------



## kingcantona7

2613 date of effect is 18th june 12:01 for 60 pointers..hope it moves faster next time onwards


----------



## shaastra

Vasu G said:


> Yes. Quite rightly so.


Kewl!! August 11th round, it would be for me, then! Amen!!


----------



## paisrikanth

Don't we get to know the cut off dates for 190 Victoria State Sponsorship?


----------



## Vasu G

paisrikanth said:


> Don't we get to know the cut off dates for 190 Victoria State Sponsorship?


Nope. Actually there won't be a cut off date for 190. It always depends on your State, if they accept application and EOI will be automatically accepted.


----------



## paisrikanth

I have applied for Victoria State on 12 June 2014


----------



## Mike147

Guys based on the report, what is the chance of my getting a invite next round? 

189 (263111) 60pts EOI: 11 July 2014


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

Mike147 said:


> Guys based on the report, what is the chance of my getting a invite next round?
> 
> 189 (263111) 60pts EOI: 11 July 2014


Expect it in the next upcoming invitation round. 
263111 189 has bright chances.... look at my timeline to believe :amen:


----------



## paisrikanth

How about Victoria State Sponsor 190??


----------



## Mike147

delhi_ankur said:


> Expect it in the next upcoming invitation round. 263111 189 has bright chances.... look at my timeline to believe :amen:


Thanks my friend, I hope so too. 
Let's stay in contact, we both working on similar timelines.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

Mike147 said:


> Thanks my friend, I hope so too.
> Let's stay in contact, we both working on similar timelines.


Sure, PM me if I can be of any help .


----------



## kevin538

Hi Friends,

2611 - ICT Business and System Analysts - 65 Visa date of Effect (2014-06-21) 12.01am

Wt are the chances for next round will it be the same situation.


----------



## Vasu G

paisrikanth said:


> I have applied for Victoria State on 12 June 2014


Victoria generally takes 12 weeks to take a decision. Have some patience dude !!!


----------



## cprogramer84

On the results pages, it says that the invitations for the high demand occupations like ICT business& system Analysts are being issued on Pro-rata basis.

What does that mean? Experts please clarify.


My understanding is every round they would send invitations to 67/68 candidates. which looks correct because the current occupation ceilings page shows that 67 invitations were sent for the first round. so what is pro-rata?


Answering your questions.. I believe there are large number of applications which are on 60 points, but its difficult to gauge as the forums represents a small number of total applications all over the world. 

Having said that I wish and pray all applicants have their dream come true at the earliest. God Bless.




kevin538 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 2611 - ICT Business and System Analysts - 65 Visa date of Effect (2014-06-21) 12.01am
> 
> Wt are the chances for next round will it be the same situation.


----------



## shaastra

cprogramer84 said:


> On the results pages, it says that the invitations for the high demand occupations like ICT business& system Analysts are being issued on Pro-rata basis.
> 
> What does that mean? Experts please clarify.
> 
> 
> My understanding is every round they would send invitations to 67/68 candidates. which looks correct because the current occupation ceilings page shows that 67 invitations were sent for the first round. so what is pro-rata?
> 
> 
> Answering your questions.. I believe there are large number of applications which are on 60 points, but its difficult to gauge as the forums represents a small number of total applications all over the world.
> 
> Having said that I wish and pray all applicants have their dream come true at the earliest. God Bless.


Pro-rata means instead of inviting all the pending applicants, they would only invite ( 1620/24 = 67) applicants per round. So, that way they don't negatively skew the process in favor of early applicants in the year.

Note: There are in total 12*2 = 24 invitation rounds every year.


----------



## kingcantona7

rightly said shaastra.
pro rata mean proportionally dividing as the year goes..


----------



## chennaiite

@Seniors

My current score is 60 and DoE is 25th May. 

On 1st August my score will be 65. So my DoE will continue to be 25 May or will it reset to 1st August?


----------



## kingcantona7

no..when your points change, you date of effect will also change.
however, with 65 points, im sure u will get the invitation much faster..


----------



## bigdaddy

chennaiite said:


> @Seniors
> 
> My current score is 60 and DoE is 25th May.
> 
> On 1st August my score will be 65. So my DoE will continue to be 25 May or will it reset to 1st August?


If you get picked in the next round, then the difference 5 points doesn't make difference and will become handy incase of any turbulence with CO. 

If you dont get picked in the next round, then update EOI post AUG to make your EOI to 65 points. You will get picked in the first round of august.


----------



## bigdaddy

chennaiite said:


> @Seniors
> 
> My current score is 60 and DoE is 25th May.
> 
> On 1st August my score will be 65. So my DoE will continue to be 25 May or will it reset to 1st August?


just noticed that you are at 60 points with SS. If you are sure about getting to 60+
points after 1 August without SS - then you should withdraw your EOI so not to be in the race for 24th July round and then submit a new EOI. *Only if you sure of getting to 60+ without SS. *

Getting a job in Australia is becoming tougher so the wider your job market (pan australia with 189), its better.


----------



## kingcantona7

bigdaddy said:


> just noticed that you are at 60 points with SS. If you are sure about getting to 60+
> points after 1 August without SS - then you should withdraw your EOI so not to be in the race for 24th July round and then submit a new EOI. *Only if you sure of getting to 60+ without SS. *
> 
> Getting a job in Australia is becoming tougher so the wider your job market (pan australia with 189), its better.


28th july*


----------



## nal.tck

Hey guys what does it mean by visa date of effect?Could someone explain pls?


----------



## chennaiite

bigdaddy said:


> If you get picked in the next round, then the difference 5 points doesn't make difference and will become handy incase of any turbulence with CO.
> 
> If you dont get picked in the next round, then update EOI post AUG to make your EOI to 65 points. You will get picked in the first round of august.


I thought EOI would update automatically. No?

Also how can you say I'll get picked in 1st round of august? Even for those with 65 points under 2611, the current DoE is 21 June! So if my points increase, DoE will effectively be reset! And my SA SS will expire in 60 days.

Yea, that's how **** up this occupation is :frown:


----------



## chennaiite

bigdaddy said:


> just noticed that you are at 60 points with SS. If you are sure about getting to 60+
> points after 1 August without SS - then you should withdraw your EOI so not to be in the race for 24th July round and then submit a new EOI. *Only if you sure of getting to 60+ without SS. *
> 
> Getting a job in Australia is becoming tougher so the wider your job market (pan australia with 189), its better.


I don't get it. Why should i withdraw my EOI? I have two separate EOIs for 189 and 190. I guess my 190 EOI is frozen for next 50 days


----------



## kingcantona7

nal.tck said:


> Hey guys what does it mean by visa date of effect?Could someone explain pls?


@nal.tck.

date of effect is the last date/time till which all points equal to and above the mentioned have received an invite
for ex:- for 2613, doe is 18-06-2014 at 12:01 ..this means all 2613 eoi applications applied on or before that time with 60 or more points have an invite in this round


----------



## Nishant Dundas

chennaiite said:


> I thought EOI would update automatically. No?
> 
> Also how can you say I'll get picked in 1st round of august? Even for those with 65 points under 2611, the current DoE is 21 June! So if my points increase, DoE will effectively be reset! And my SA SS will expire in 60 days.
> 
> Yea, that's how **** up this occupation is :frown:


The eoi would be updated automatically.

Do not that once your SS expires you cannot request to open it again and then 189 only would stay with you

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## mathew2k

*Will SS override General Invite*

Dear All,

Just a clarification question, when I submitted the EOI I have selected both options 189 & 190 (General & SS). Let's assume if any of the state getting back with an invitation to submit a state nomination application, does that mean the general invitation to lodge the visa application under 189 will not be proceed further? or still we can expect the invitation to lodge the visa application under 189?

Mathew


----------



## chennaiite

mathew2k said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just a clarification question, when I submitted the EOI I have selected both options 189 & 190 (General & SS). Let's assume if any of the state getting back with an invitation to submit a state nomination application, does that mean the general invitation to lodge the visa application under 189 will not be proceed further? or still we can expect the invitation to lodge the visa application under 189?
> 
> Mathew


Yes, the moment you receive your state nomination, your EOI is frozen for 60 days and you wont get 189 invite (Unless of course you create two EOIs one each for 189 and 190.

A senior person confirmed some time back the DIBP allows this.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

chennaiite said:


> Yes, the moment you receive your state nomination, your EOI is frozen for 60 days and you wont get 189 invite (Unless of course you create two EOIs one each for 189 and 190.
> 
> A senior person confirmed some time back the DIBP allows this.


Yup true!!!!

If SS nomination has been received, then you are basically freezed out!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Bhruguraj

Can anyone shed some light on 489 processing time. My wife has submitted recently so our waiting period has just began. She has 70 points.

IELTS- 18.01.14
SKILLS ASSESMENT- 24.04.14
NT SS SUBCLASS 190 APPLIED- 21.05.14
NT SS SUBCLASS 489 GRANT- 27.06.14
EOI LODGED- 17.07.14
MEDICALS AND PCC- IN PROCESS


----------



## nal.tck

good luck to all of you


----------



## nal.tck

kingcantona7 said:


> @nal.tck.
> 
> date of effect is the last date/time till which all points equal to and above the mentioned have received an invite
> for ex:- for 2613, doe is 18-06-2014 at 12:01 ..this means all 2613 eoi applications applied on or before that time with 60 or more points have an invite in this round


Thank you!


----------



## siva19

Hi Experts,

Small clarification on invite.

How I will receive the invite information - will I get the mail which I mentioned in the EOI or I need to check in the correspondence section.

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

siva19 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Small clarification on invite.
> 
> How I will receive the invite information - will I get the mail which I mentioned in the EOI or I need to check in the correspondence section.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sivaraj R


You will get an email.
And it will update on correspondence section too giving you option to lodge visa

Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


----------



## plvbr

Hi guys,

Sorry for my beginner's question, but I see many signatures that say "PCC" and "CO", and I'm not really sure what they mean. 

Can someone please explain?

Thanks


----------



## srik2006

plvbr said:


> hi guys,
> 
> sorry for my beginner's question, but i see many signatures that say "pcc" and "co", and i'm not really sure what they mean.
> 
> Can someone please explain?
> 
> Thanks


pcc --police clearance certificate

co -- case officer


----------



## mathew2k

Nishant Dundas said:


> Yup true!!!!
> 
> If SS nomination has been received, then you are basically freezed out!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


thank you guys for the clarification, couple of more questions.

1. Will SS invitation show under the correspondence tab in the Skill select?
2. I have received an email today with subject "IMMIGRATION SA: South Australian state nomination " content is related to Applying for state nomination in South Australia. Is this an official state sponsored visa lodging invitation?
3. One possible issue: the occupation what i applied for is under special conditions apply and they require high IELTS score (7) in each band than what i have (6). so in this case do you you think i'lll be able to lodge the visa application if at all if i want to apply?

Mathew


----------



## Nishant Dundas

mathew2k said:


> thank you guys for the clarification, couple of more questions.
> 
> 1. Will SS invitation show under the correspondence tab in the Skill select?
> 2. I have received an email today with subject "IMMIGRATION SA: South Australian state nomination " content is related to Applying for state nomination in South Australia. Is this an official state sponsored visa lodging invitation?
> 3. One possible issue: the occupation what i applied for is under special conditions apply and they require high IELTS score (7) in each band than what i have (6). so in this case do you you think i'lll be able to lodge the visa application if at all if i want to apply?
> 
> Mathew


My friend, please understand one thing-
SS is basically where you apply to the state, lodge an eoi with 190 selected, pay fees to the state, and MEET all their requirements. So if your chosen occupation requires 7bands in ielts then you cannot expect to get an invite with 6 bands.
That email is I doubt from government authorities, but I suggest you read through it and am sure you will be able to distinguish between promotion of some immigration consultant or actually government email.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## plvbr

Hi everyone,

I have a question about dates of assessment and graduation.

I started my job in May 2009, therefore my ACS assessment validated my experience from May 2011 onwards (therefore I now have 3 years 2 months experience according to ACS). However I only graduated as a computer engineer in January 2010. I filled in May 2011 in my EOI as the initial date of my employment.

Can my application be rejected?


----------



## mathew2k

Thank you nishant, I'm sure the email is from govt. authorities and they even send me the username and password for logging into the migration.sa.gov.au. But I wonder how this came to me as I have only IELTS 6 and the occupation require 7.

BTW, do you know whether the SS invitations will show up in the correspondence tab after you login to skill select.

Once again thank you for your response.

Mathew


----------



## tarunar1

mathew2k said:


> Thank you nishant, I'm sure the email is from govt. authorities and they even send me the username and password for logging into the migration.sa.gov.au. But I wonder how this came to me as I have only IELTS 6 and the occupation require 7.
> 
> BTW, do you know whether the SS invitations will show up in the correspondence tab after you login to skill select.
> 
> Once again thank you for your response.
> 
> Mathew


Login to your EOI and see if you have a lodge visa button active in the EOI. If it is there go ahead and apply, if not that means you did not have the sponsorship.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## mathew2k

Thank you.

Even for state sponsorship will it show under EOI? Because I cannot see any update under the correspondence tab.

Mathew


----------



## satyasingh1048

Just wanted to know, can we get a medical before we get the invite?


----------



## mathew2k

satyasingh1048 said:


> Just wanted to know, can we get a medical before we get the invite?


I believe if you are 100% sure that you will get the invite and it will happen in the said timeline you can do the medicals and it will save your time.


----------



## tarunar1

satyasingh1048 said:


> Just wanted to know, can we get a medical before we get the invite?


I would suggest you wait for some time as the IDE is based on expiry of your medicals, the sooner you get the medicals the lesser time you will have for your IDE.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## sathi

Why Regional sponsored invites keeps going back in EFFECTIVE DATE? now they are talking about Feb last year ... it is strange. I am waiting with 65 points. 

Something really wrong. The earlier round, it was Aug last year, now Feb last year ???!!!

Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	70	2013-02-08 4:56am

Effective date - one should assume, till that date all cleared. Then how can they come up with an earlier date as "effective date"?


----------



## Abhijazz

Hello friends...

My occupation code is 233211. No one seems to be talking abt 233 series.. i ve filed EOI on 2nd f July (60 points). Cant track the progress though... any idea when can i expectoutcome? Or any1 who has got invitation in 14nth July round with similar series?

Cheers..


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Guys a quick question. ACS assessment done for 5yrs of which last 1 year is relevant.
My question is do i need choose last 1 year as relevant while doing EOI ? when done so will the CO ask me papers for relevant employment ? because i am not claiming any work related points I already have 65 points.

Thanks


----------



## 189

GinjaNINJA said:


> Guys a quick question. ACS assessment done for 5yrs of which last 1 year is relevant.
> My question is do i need choose last 1 year as relevant while doing EOI ? when done so will the CO ask me papers for relevant employment ? because i am not claiming any work related points I already have 65 points.
> 
> Thanks



Yep choose last 1 year as relevant.
CO needs papers for claimed experience only. There is no harm providing more documents since u must have those while submitting it for ACS.


----------



## 189

Abhijazz said:


> Hello friends...
> 
> My occupation code is 233211. No one seems to be talking abt 233 series.. i ve filed EOI on 2nd f July (60 points). Cant track the progress though... any idea when can i expectoutcome? Or any1 who has got invitation in 14nth July round with similar series?
> 
> Cheers..



You should get invited (if 189) within next 1 to 3 rounds

Refer 14th july invite status from link below for more details
SkillSelect - 14 July round results


----------



## GinjaNINJA

189 said:


> Yep choose last 1 year as relevant.
> CO needs papers for claimed experience only. There is no harm providing more documents since u must have those while submitting it for ACS.


thanks 189 , But last 1 year doesnt give me any points anyways. 
age - 30
ielts - 20
degree - 15 and i am done.
Let me put it this way "can i choose last 1 yr as irrelavant so that i dont have to have salary slips, tax papers, bank statements and so on, its such an hastle"


----------



## satyasingh1048

I was just curious - Once we get an invite, does the PR time then depends on your points?


----------



## 189

GinjaNINJA said:


> thanks 189 , But last 1 year doesnt give me any points anyways.
> age - 30
> ielts - 20
> degree - 15 and i am done.
> Let me put it this way "can i choose last 1 yr as irrelavant so that i dont have to have salary slips, tax papers, bank statements and so on, its such an hastle"


Choosing last one year experience as irrelevant will save you lot of hassle in submitting employment/experience related documents, salary proof etc. But Income tax form is independent of relevant skill work one claim or not because one person may have multiple source of income.

For 189, CO does not ask for bank statement, I haven’t come across anybody recently.


----------



## 189

satyasingh1048 said:


> I was just curious - Once we get an invite, does the PR time then depends on your points?



Nope, it depends on your fate 

Jokes apart, but there are several steps involved such as time required to submit necessary documents, form 80, Police clearance, medical check up etc and one “ad-hoc” step is employment verification happens on random basis. 

Recently many people got direct grant (without CO allocation notice) within 1-2 month from Invite/last document submitted.


----------



## Mike147

Abhijazz said:


> Hello friends... My occupation code is 233211. No one seems to be talking abt 233 series.. i ve filed EOI on 2nd f July (60 points). Cant track the progress though... any idea when can i expectoutcome? Or any1 who has got invitation in 14nth July round with similar series? Cheers..


Hey buddy. I'm also 263111 (60pts) EOI 11July. 

I'll be hoping for an invite with u this round. Stay positive.


----------



## paisrikanth

Hey buddy. I'm also 263111 (60pts) EOI 12 June 2014 ViC state 190 Category.


----------



## kingcantona7

is there any update on victoria anyone?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

GinjaNINJA said:


> Guys a quick question. ACS assessment done for 5yrs of which last 1 year is relevant.
> My question is do i need choose last 1 year as relevant while doing EOI ? when done so will the CO ask me papers for relevant employment ? because i am not claiming any work related points I already have 65 points.
> 
> Thanks


Am sire you are not claiming points for work exp since its only a year.
If you are not claiming then no need to put in as relevant exp.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## paisrikanth

@King have you applied two EOI's ?


----------



## kingcantona7

no..i havent filled an eoi for 190


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> is there any update on victoria anyone?


No dude !!

As I unchecked my 190 (Vic) in my EOI, I dropped a mail to them last night saying that I became eligible for 189 and my EOI will be blocked if I get invitation for 190. So I have to uncheck Vic. 

I also asked them whether I need to create new EOI for Victoria.

Didn't get reply yet. Will update once I do.


----------



## Setsail

Abhijazz said:


> Hello friends...
> 
> My occupation code is 233211. No one seems to be talking abt 233 series.. i ve filed EOI on 2nd f July (60 points). Cant track the progress though... any idea when can i expectoutcome? Or any1 who has got invitation in 14nth July round with similar series?
> 
> Cheers..


Hello Abhijazz,

me too submitted EOI with 60 points under 233211 on 11th July. I safely assume your invitation is due in next round i.e., 28th July considering the ceiling for occupation 2850 out of which only 43 were issued. i am also expecting the invitation during next round:fingerscrossed:

considering the previous 12 round results those who submitted EOI 17 days before invitation round have been issued invitations, some one kindly comment.


----------



## kingcantona7

@ vasu.
so is it like asking them not to consider you for 190? (since ull get 189 next round)
or, does it mean u are open to both, however will fill another EOI if u get 189 from vic?


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> @ vasu.
> so is it like asking them not to consider you for 190? (since ull get 189 next round)
> or, does it mean u are open to both, however will fill another EOI if u get 189 from vic?


I am preparing for worst case scenario. 

If I don't get next round , will fill new one for 190 and I would go with 190. Moreover, I want to be polite to them, because initially I shared my EOI which has 190 in it. Now I removed, so I want them to know about this. 

Lets hope 65 pointers won't jump in now... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vasu G

Just got following reply from Victoria ...

"Thank you for your email. 

We are not able to locate the Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted with the EOI ID XXXXXXXX provided. If the applicant has been invited to apply for the Skilled Independent (189) visa on the same EOI ID, we will not able to view the EOI. 

Should you wish to continue with the nomination by Victoria for the Skilled Nominated (190) visa you will need to confirm in SkillSelect that the EOI is valid: SkillSelect Support, and provide us with an update. Alternatively you may provide a new EOI reference.

If you do not respond within two weeks the nomination will be withdrawn and the file closed."


----------



## jhp

Vasu G said:


> Just got following reply from Victoria ...
> 
> "Thank you for your email.
> 
> We are not able to locate the Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted with the EOI ID XXXXXXXX provided. If the applicant has been invited to apply for the Skilled Independent (189) visa on the same EOI ID, we will not able to view the EOI.
> 
> Should you wish to continue with the nomination by Victoria for the Skilled Nominated (190) visa you will need to confirm in SkillSelect that the EOI is valid: SkillSelect Support, and provide us with an update. Alternatively you may provide a new EOI reference.
> 
> If you do not respond within two weeks the nomination will be withdrawn and the file closed."


I believe, if you are not previously invited the EOI should have a technical issue. In any case you are safe as you have two weeks and you can always fill up a new one and grab the VIC SS.


----------



## Vasu G

jhp said:


> I believe, if you are not previously invited the EOI should have a technical issue. In any case you are safe as you have two weeks and you can always fill up a new one and grab the VIC SS.


Hope so.. I will wait till Monday. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kingcantona7

don worry vasu..looks like this monday u will get an answer, 189 or 190.


----------



## paisrikanth

I wish invites are granted for 190 Victoria SS 60 pts on 28th


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> don worry vasu..looks like this monday u will get an answer, 189 or 190.


Thanks dude !!!

Surprisingly they have sent email again asking for EOI....


----------



## paisrikanth

is it? I have not received any emails from them untill now. Only When I submitted my VIC SS application the next day I got an email asking for my CV.

May be they are considering your application for monday Fingers crossed


----------



## Vasu G

paisrikanth said:


> is it? I have not received any emails from them untill now. Only When I submitted my VIC SS application the next day I got an email asking for my CV.
> 
> May be they are considering your application for monday Fingers crossed


Ya I think they are interested in my profile. What ever it may be, it can wait till monday. 

If I remember correctly, you have submitted in mid of June. I think you are still half way through. This doesn't sound good but yes that's how Vic processes applications. They only respond after 12 weeks (in present situation). 

You might be lucky and receive invite sooner, For example, last year people who applied in Nov/Dec got invites from Vic in a month. You never know... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## maryma

I ask again, Is there any one whose experience during master study has been accepted and got the points? recording our ACS result, we can claim for points of employment after 7/2008. But, my husband has completed his study nearly a year later. Can we claim from 7/2008?
tnx


----------



## madireddy1

*Filed EOI for 190 with 80 points*



Vasu G said:


> I am preparing for worst case scenario.
> 
> If I don't get next round , will fill new one for 190 and I would go with 190. Moreover, I want to be polite to them, because initially I shared my EOI which has 190 in it. Now I removed, so I want them to know about this.
> 
> Lets hope 65 pointers won't jump in now... :fingerscrossed:


hi , 

I got VETASSESS asessment for my skills and got IELTS test results (8 in each) and submitted EOI todday for 190 visa (NSW option). 

However VETASSESS did not take all my employment into account. They are only checking if I have a minimum 1 year of paid employment in relevant field. 

Do I need to provide evidence again for claiming my 80 points?


----------



## paisrikanth

Firstly, Why are going for 190 NSW when you have 80 pts go for 189..


----------



## madireddy1

paisrikanth said:


> Firstly, Why are going for 190 NSW when you have 80 pts go for 189..


My Occupation is not in SOL, only in the CSOL of state representation is it present. University Lecturer 242111 in NSW and NT only. 

VETASSESS REPORT says skills assessment is positive, but they dont mention clearly the points I might recieve for EOI. It says at least 2 years of relevant expericence, but I have 5years ( 2 in Belgium and 3 in Ethiopia). So, what shall I do?

I submitted EOI claiming 5 years of workex. I have documentation to prove that, but VETASSESS did not look into all of it. They found one work, and said: Yes, he had relevant work ex for at least 2 years and is eligible for immigration. 

Will I be able to obtain all the 80 points if I provide enough evidence for DIBP?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

maryma said:


> I ask again, Is there any one whose experience during master study has been accepted and got the points? recording our ACS result, we can claim for points of employment after 7/2008. But, my husband has completed his study nearly a year later. Can we claim from 7/2008?
> tnx


No you cannot.
Exp only after completion of education is considered.
Please do not risking things

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## maryma

Nishant Dundas said:


> No you cannot.
> Exp only after completion of education is considered.
> Please do not risking things
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


You know what? It does not seem do logical!! Firstly, the related assessor authority has confirmed that it is claimable! Secondly, both bachelor and master has been accepted compared to australian qualifications. Now, what happened if we forgot about Master and only came up with bachelor. Then, the work experience would got acceptance! And I could not find any reference that says working during post graduate studies are not acceptable.


----------



## plvbr

maryma said:


> You know what? It does not seem do logical!! Firstly, the related assessor authority has confirmed that it is claimable! Secondly, both bachelor and master has been accepted compared to australian qualifications. Now, what happened if we forgot about Master and only came up with bachelor. Then, the work experience would got acceptance! And I could not find any reference that says working during post graduate studies are not acceptable.


I think (and hope) your understanding above is incorrect, maryma. As you stated, it doesn't make sense: if you have a bachelor and 5 year experience, you get 3 years (since ACS cuts the first 2 years). but if you have an MSc on your 4th year, then the counter "restarts" after your MSc graduation? it doesn't make sense to me...


----------



## chamiash

hi,

The invitation selected automatically according to the score or do they select from state vise according to the state preference? or just pick by the highest scores on the EOI ? 

Imi site says that only 20 (10*2) invitations given each month for 489 , and 1250 * 2 = 2500 for 189 category, i am having 65 and hoping to apply for victoria.


----------



## chamiash

migration site state that 489 state sponsorship given only for 4 people from 2013-2014, which is very less ( out of all occupations). do they dont give invitation for family sponsered at all then??

any experience??


----------



## plvbr

probably Nishant's undestanding (and mine too while reading your post) was that your husband's MSc was his ONLY relevant qualification for the job. e.g. he graduated in anything else and then had an ICT MSc degree. if that were the case then obviously his experience would only count after his MSc. but if his BSc was in computer science or engineering for example then his experience must count from the date of his BSc graduation. this is the only logic that makes sense to me.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

maryma said:


> You know what? It does not seem do logical!! Firstly, the related assessor authority has confirmed that it is claimable! Secondly, both bachelor and master has been accepted compared to australian qualifications. Now, what happened if we forgot about Master and only came up with bachelor. Then, the work experience would got acceptance! And I could not find any reference that says working during post graduate studies are not acceptable.


Your masters and bachelors both will endure for same points. Better to claim experience after bachelor degree. Don't assess your Master degree. I have done the same.


----------



## plvbr

tirik.ijrad said:


> Your masters and bachelors both will endure for same points. Better to claim experience after bachelor degree. Don't assess your Master degree. I have done the same.


Hi tirik,

Are you absolutely sure that makes sense? It sounds very unfair...

I myself graduated from my BSc in Jan 2010 and my MSc in May 2013. I've been working full-time in a major IT company since May 2009 and got a 3 years 2 months experience assessment (i.e. since May 2011, which is two years after I started working) from ACS.

Do you mean that my experience will only count from May 2013 (MSc grad)?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

plvbr said:


> Hi tirik,
> 
> Are you absolutely sure that makes sense? It sounds very unfair...
> 
> I myself graduated from my BSc in Jan 2010 and my MSc in May 2013. I've been working full-time in a major IT company since May 2009 and got a 3 years 2 months experience assessment (i.e. since May 2011, which is two years after I started working) from ACS.
> 
> Do you mean that my experience will only count from May 2013 (MSc grad)?


Look guys, my understanding has always been that work experience is only after completion of education.
I started my aus visa journey a year back, and I remember reading somewhere that experience after completion education only is considered by dibp.
If I were any of you, I would not risk my application based on ACS since ACS only assesses the work experience of its genuineness to any occupation, for them it would be in a way secondary that whether it is after or before the last degree qualified.
For eg, for me dibp only asks me for 6band ielts but my assessing agency asked for min 7bands in academic ielts.

If your bachelors is comparable to Australian bachelors then I would suggest you only get that assessed and not the masters, that would be the safest way ahead.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Abhijazz

Setsail said:


> Hello Abhijazz,
> 
> me too submitted EOI with 60 points under 233211 on 11th July. I safely assume your invitation is due in next round i.e., 28th July considering the ceiling for occupation 2850 out of which only 43 were issued. i am also expecting the invitation during next round:fingerscrossed:
> 
> considering the previous 12 round results those who submitted EOI 17 days before invitation round have been issued invitations, some one kindly comment.



Thanks buddy...

Fingures crossed....


----------



## Vasu G

madireddy1 said:


> hi ,
> 
> I got VETASSESS asessment for my skills and got IELTS test results (8 in each) and submitted EOI todday for 190 visa (NSW option).
> 
> However VETASSESS did not take all my employment into account. They are only checking if I have a minimum 1 year of paid employment in relevant field.
> 
> Do I need to provide evidence again for claiming my 80 points?


Minimum 1 year paid employment might be their minimum requirement. Simple here, If you are claiming any points for your experience, you have to provide evidence for that period only. If you don't not required.

On a nut shell, you need to provide evidence for all your points, which you are claiming for. 
Cheers.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

plvbr said:


> Hi tirik,
> 
> Are you absolutely sure that makes sense? It sounds very unfair...
> 
> I myself graduated from my BSc in Jan 2010 and my MSc in May 2013. I've been working full-time in a major IT company since May 2009 and got a 3 years 2 months experience assessment (i.e. since May 2011, which is two years after I started working) from ACS.
> 
> Do you mean that my experience will only count from May 2013 (MSc grad)?


I have been working since 1996 in a MNC. I am in same company since then. I have completed my bachelor in june 2004. So they had calculated my experience after june 2004. Though later on I have completed masters too. But I haven't put that degree for assessment. Its not required....


----------



## friendlysan

Hi Everybody
I have a question regarding docs to be submitted for ACS skills assessment & visa applications in general:

1. What do I do with the docs which already are in soft format i.e. payslips (in pdf already), bank statement etc. which are already available with me in soft format? - Do I upload them as-is OR
take a print out and have those notarized and then scan them and upload in the system?
2. About hard copies of my docs, do I take a xerox of these and have it notarized and then scan them and upload in the system or can I simply scan their colored copy and upload?

Help deeply appreciated!!


----------



## jhp

friendlysan said:


> Hi Everybody
> I have a question regarding docs to be submitted for ACS skills assessment & visa applications in general:
> 
> 1. What do I do with the docs which already are in soft format i.e. payslips (in pdf already), bank statement etc. which are already available with me in soft format? - Do I upload them as-is OR
> take a print out and have those notarized and then scan them and upload in the system?
> 2. About hard copies of my docs, do I take a xerox of these and have it notarized and then scan them and upload in the system or can I simply scan their colored copy and upload?
> 
> Help deeply appreciated!!


Salary slips and bank statements are not required for ACS skill assessment.

Either of original color scan or notarized copy of documents would work. Documents such as marksheets, transcripts, degree certificate, work reference letters / statutory declaration and passports should be provided.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

friendlysan said:


> Hi Everybody
> I have a question regarding docs to be submitted for ACS skills assessment & visa applications in general:
> 
> 1. What do I do with the docs which already are in soft format i.e. payslips (in pdf already), bank statement etc. which are already available with me in soft format? - Do I upload them as-is OR
> take a print out and have those notarized and then scan them and upload in the system?
> 2. About hard copies of my docs, do I take a xerox of these and have it notarized and then scan them and upload in the system or can I simply scan their colored copy and upload?
> 
> Help deeply appreciated!!


upload notarized or certified documents. ACS doesn't accept colored scan copy. i did the same and i was asked to re-submit all the documents (certified only)
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/17636/Document-Checklist.pdf


----------



## cprogramer84

*latest visa fees and tests*

Dear all,
What is the current visa fees for primary visa application + spouse? 
what are the charges for the medical test in Mumbai? Is there a list of the test that will be carried out?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

cprogramer84 said:


> Dear all,
> What is the current visa fees for primary visa application + spouse?
> what are the charges for the medical test in Mumbai? Is there a list of the test that will be carried out?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


wrong thread mate. anyways check this or visa fee = 3520+1760(AUD)

Fees and charges for visas

no clue about medical charges. good luck


----------



## plvbr

friendlysan said:


> Hi Everybody
> I have a question regarding docs to be submitted for ACS skills assessment & visa applications in general:
> 
> 1. What do I do with the docs which already are in soft format i.e. payslips (in pdf already), bank statement etc. which are already available with me in soft format? - Do I upload them as-is OR
> take a print out and have those notarized and then scan them and upload in the system?
> 2. About hard copies of my docs, do I take a xerox of these and have it notarized and then scan them and upload in the system or can I simply scan their colored copy and upload?
> 
> Help deeply appreciated!!


Hi friendlysan,

ACS demands that every single document be certified copies. I myself didn't have to provide payslips but if you do you will have to find a way to take a certified copy of them too.

If your documents are in a language other than English, you need to translate them with a public "official" translator and then take a certified copy of the translation.

The only document I didn't take a certified copy of was the statutory declaration (I couldn't get an employer reference), but that's because it was signed by a member of the Australian consulate in Brazil -- can't get more official than that


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Dear friends,
I Need an advice from you. Pls refer below and reply. I am opting for IELTS GT on 2nd August.
I have serious fear of failure while being assessed in person. I get nervous in such situations. Even though my capacity is to achieve 7.5-8 in speaking, I couldn't talk due to nervousness. I have scored up to 8.5 in rest segments at earlier exams but speaking is haunting me. I am seriously in planning of getting two pegs and then appear for speaking. So that I become some bold and perform up to my ability.
Will it be a negative impact on examiner and will he/she reduce my score due to this?

Pls pls answer ASAP.


----------



## chennaiite

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear friends,
> I Need an advice from you. Pls refer below and reply. I am opting for IELTS GT on 2nd August.
> I have serious fear of failure while being assessed in person. I get nervous in such situations. Even though my capacity is to achieve 7.5-8 in speaking, I couldn't talk due to nervousness. I have scored up to 8.5 in rest segments at earlier exams but speaking is haunting me. I am seriously in planning of getting two pegs and then appear for speaking. So that I become some bold and perform up to my ability.
> Will it be a negative impact on examiner and will he/she reduce my score due to this?
> 
> Pls pls answer ASAP.


Have your doctor prescribe you Ciplar and Restful for anxiety, palpitation and nervousness. 

I had quit smoking 1 month before IELTS and these are common withdrawal symptoms. 

Ended up with 8 each in speaking and writing :d

Ofcourse this will work only if you're good in vocabulary and Grammer and the only hindrance is anxiety.


----------



## maq_qatar

Nishant Dundas said:


> Look guys, my understanding has always been that work experience is only after completion of education.
> I started my aus visa journey a year back, and I remember reading somewhere that experience after completion education only is considered by dibp.
> If I were any of you, I would not risk my application based on ACS since ACS only assesses the work experience of its genuineness to any occupation, for them it would be in a way secondary that whether it is after or before the last degree qualified.
> For eg, for me dibp only asks me for 6band ielts but my assessing agency asked for min 7bands in academic ielts.
> 
> If your bachelors is comparable to Australian bachelors then I would suggest you only get that assessed and not the masters, that would be the safest way ahead.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi, 

I hope my case will help to understand this schenario.

My 2 year ongoing exp with my bachelor degree was consider by ACS and DIAC, i was enrolled in distance education program for BCA(IGNOU).

But keep in mind i had diploma from DOEACC before my bachelor and my assessment was old ACS. So may be with new ACS rule not possible to assess ongoing exp.

Maq

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## tirik.ijrad

chennaiite said:


> Have your doctor prescribe you Ciplar and Restful for anxiety, palpitation and nervousness.
> 
> I had quit smoking 1 month before IELTS and these are common withdrawal symptoms.
> 
> Ended up with 8 each in speaking and writing :d
> 
> Ofcourse this will work only if you're good in vocabulary and Grammer and the only hindrance is anxiety.


My vocabulary and grammar is excellent.
In day to day talk, even other people asks me for correction.

To overcome anxiety, I have once practised. It was nice experience and perfect one.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

tirik.ijrad said:


> My vocabulary and grammar is excellent.
> In day to day talk, even other people asks me for correction.
> 
> To overcome anxiety, I have once practised. It was nice experience and perfect one.


If you are so confident about your vocab and grammar, you should not worry about anything.

I would suggest to have daily session of speaking as per IELTS standard. Find a peer on skype or have someone do it. You can get a list of speaking questions in any IDP book or internet.

I'm sure score of 8+ is waiting for you


----------



## Rishikesh5555

*Engineering Technologist -233914*

Hi.. I am currently in Perth and here is my current status -

Visa 189 Permanent Residence Application - Point 60

Age Requirement - Satisfied
Skills Assessment - Done - 3/07/2014
Ielts - 7.0
Study Requirement - 2 Years
EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014

Invitation - :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

How long do you guys think it could take for an invite?? I haven't seen any engineering technologists on this forum. There are still 950 spots left to fill and its the beginning of the year. I hope its shouldn't be long.

Will keep everyone posted. This could help other Engineering Technologists.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Rishikesh5555 said:


> Hi.. I am currently in Perth and here is my current status -
> 
> Visa 189 Permanent Residence Application - Point 60
> 
> Age Requirement - Satisfied
> Skills Assessment - Done - 3/07/2014
> Ielts - 7.0
> Study Requirement - 2 Years
> EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014
> 
> Invitation - :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> How long do you guys think it could take for an invite?? I haven't seen any engineering technologists on this forum. There are still 950 spots left to fill and its the beginning of the year. I hope its shouldn't be long.
> 
> Will keep everyone posted. This could help other Engineering Technologists.


Its nice to hear even a word from an Australian dweller.
I want ask you about job scenario in Perth for a ET or Engineering Manager?


----------



## cprogramer84

Hello Friends,

Any clues from experts for 2611 ICT business and system analysts what will be the cut off's for this round, any hope for 60 points?


----------



## sathi

Hi, for round 28 July, will we receive the EOI invite emails same day? Or do we have to wait for 10 days ?


----------



## chennaiite

sathi said:


> Hi, for round 28 July, will we receive the EOI invite emails same day? Or do we have to wait for 10 days ?


Same day

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## cprogramer84

Hi,
what i gather from the posts is Sunday by 9 or 9 30 pm IST (12:00 AM AU), the system automatically starts sending out the invites. Also heard that this process gets complete in 15-20 mins. so should be able to get updates on the forum from that time. 

Hope this helps,


----------



## 189

Invite countdown begins in few hours .. You may add your name if missing from following list.

*------ ------ ------ 189 ------ ------ ------ *

chennaiite (261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )

kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)

vemurianil
189, 60 points, 261312| ACS filed: 12 Apr 14 ACS positive: 02 Jun 14| Eoi filed:18th June| invite : NOT YET

Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)

amark 
189 261313 EOI 18th June 2014 with 60 points

189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14)

taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)

Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)

pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)

kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))

satyasingh1048( 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?)

sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)

Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)

mike147 (ANZSCO: 263111 | 60pts | 189| EOI - 11 July 2014)

Setsail (ANZSCO 233211 - Civil Engineer | 60 pts| EOI 11 July 2014)

anujsoni (ANZCO 233512 IELTS- 15.02.14..8,7,7.5,6 EA applied 17.03.14 .. EA outcome - 08.07.14 ...EOI 11.07.14 with 60pts

Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)

Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)

mathew2k Mathew Thomas
(189 | Anzsco: 263111 | IELTS: May 2014 | ACS: 3 July 2014 | EOI: 11 July 2014 | Invitation: Pending | Visa Lodged: Pending ...etc).


----------



## Spykey

Once we receive an invite for Visa 189, what are the forms that we need to fill/submit?

Has anyone written anything of what is required to apply for the visa itself once an invitation is received?

I only know that we need PCC and Medical check.

Thank you!


----------



## Spykey

Spykey said:


> Once we receive an invite for Visa 189, what are the forms that we need to fill/submit?
> 
> Has anyone written anything of what is required to apply for the visa itself once an invitation is received?
> 
> I only know that we need PCC and Medical check.
> 
> Thank you!





189 said:


> Invite countdown begins in few hours .. You may add your name if missing from following list.
> 
> *------ ------ ------ 189 ------ ------ ------ *
> 
> chennaiite (261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )
> 
> kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)
> 
> vemurianil
> 189, 60 points, 261312| ACS filed: 12 Apr 14 ACS positive: 02 Jun 14| Eoi filed:18th June| invite : NOT YET
> 
> Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)
> 
> amark
> 189 261313 EOI 18th June 2014 with 60 points
> 
> 189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14)
> 
> taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)
> 
> Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)
> 
> pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)
> 
> kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))
> 
> satyasingh1048( 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?)
> 
> sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)
> 
> Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
> Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)
> 
> mike147 (ANZSCO: 263111 | 60pts | 189| EOI - 11 July 2014)
> 
> Setsail (ANZSCO 233211 - Civil Engineer | 60 pts| EOI 11 July 2014)
> 
> anujsoni (ANZCO 233512 IELTS- 15.02.14..8,7,7.5,6 EA applied 17.03.14 .. EA outcome - 08.07.14 ...EOI 11.07.14 with 60pts
> 
> Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)
> 
> Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)
> 
> mathew2k Mathew Thomas
> (189 | Anzsco: 263111 | IELTS: May 2014 | ACS: 3 July 2014 | EOI: 11 July 2014 | Invitation: Pending | Visa Lodged: Pending ...etc).


you can add me...

Spykey - 189 - 60 pts - EOI submitted on 04 / 07 / 14 - occupation 233311


----------



## Vasu G

Less than 4 hours to go .. Guys, I am so excited !!! 

I will be out at the time of invitation, will try to check from my mobile and post .

All the very best to everyone !!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sathi

you will get, since last cut off for 261313 was 60 points date 18 June. Since your 189 submitted 19 June, yours will be first to receive EOI invite. congrats in advance.

I am waiting for my 489 sponsored, since I am short by 5 points - no experience. just after graduation. I will have to wait for months, I feel.


----------



## chennaiite

2611-ers please report status ASAP because official report on cut off takes 1 week. 

Thanks in advance

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vasu G

sathi said:


> you will get, since last cut off for 261313 was 60 points date 18 June. Since your 189 submitted 19 June, yours will be first to receive EOI invite. congrats in advance.
> 
> I am waiting for my 489 sponsored, since I am short by 5 points - no experience. just after graduation. I will have to wait for months, I feel.


True !! Expected last round itself !! Disappointed , so non expectations !!


----------



## sathi

190, 60 points. Did u get any reply from them? I think some industry panel has to select the application, then only will get invite.


----------



## sathi

what is the 22/04/2014 final ack....? ..... for vic ss 190. I got only one ack. the first one.


----------



## Spykey

Once we receive an invite for Visa 189, what are the forms that we need to fill/submit?

Has anyone written anything of what is required to apply for the visa itself once an invitation is received?

I only know that we need PCC and Medical check.

Thank you!


----------



## kingcantona7

good luck to [email protected], enjoy the moment, im sure u wil get

personally, i feel i wont get this round..261313 looks a little slow..anyways, fingers crossed


----------



## RMG

Can one applicant raise 2 EOI's at once ? 

I raised EOI for 190 under all states, but to apply for SA SS they ask to select state option as SA in the EOI. which makes me restricted to one state nomination only. 

So I was wondering if i can apply for 2 EOI 's, one for SA SS and the other for rest all.

Please suggest


----------



## bigdaddy

15 More Minutes... All the best folks...


----------



## RMG

bigdaddy said:


> 15 More Minutes... All the best folks...


For what ??


----------



## Mike147

Holding thumbs for my invite. 
Good luck guys!!


----------



## RMG

This Monday is for 189 invites or will there be invites 190 applicants too ?


----------



## WannaOz

Would 190 invitations also be sent now or not?

Jobcode – 261111 ; Subclass 190 ; IELTS – 7+ (all) ; ACS +ve ; Total Points with Vic SS - 65 points 

EOI – 8-May-2014 ; Victoria SS Applied - 10-May-2014 ; Initial Ack – 14-May-2014 ; Final Ack - Pending


----------



## 189756

My best wishes to all waiting for invite in next 5 minutes


----------



## Mike147

Here we go!


----------



## 189756

Anyone ???


----------



## Spykey

yes me:
28/07/2014	-	Invitation received to apply for a visa

Spykey - 189 - 60 pts - EOI submitted on 04 / 07 / 14 - occupation 233311
State : NSW

Can someone please tell me what the next step now.. what forms etc etc


----------



## 189756

Vasu G said:


> Less than 4 hours to go .. Guys, I am so excited !!!
> 
> I will be out at the time of invitation, will try to check from my mobile and post .
> 
> All the very best to everyone !!!! :fingerscrossed:


Brother did you get it ?


----------



## RMG

Spykey said:


> yes me:
> 28/07/2014	C0012922291	Invitation received to apply for a visa
> 
> Can someone please tell me what the next step now.. what forms etc etc


Congratsss... Gud luck with the next steps


----------



## 189756

kingcantona7 said:


> good luck to [email protected], enjoy the moment, im sure u wil get
> 
> personally, i feel i wont get this round..261313 looks a little slow..anyways, fingers crossed


I really hope you get it this round so next round i can make through


----------



## mah

Invite received just 5 minutes before


----------



## Spykey

RMG said:


> Congratsss... Gud luck with the next steps


yes me:
28/07/2014	-	Invitation received to apply for a visa

Spykey - 189 - 60 pts - EOI submitted on 04 / 07 / 14 - occupation 233311
State : NSW

Can someone please tell me what the next step now.. what forms etc etc

NSW


----------



## anujsoni

Got invitation


----------



## mah

Good luck to all


----------



## cc112358

i have not received yet, so nervous..


----------



## 189756

cc112358 said:


> i have not received yet, so nervous..


Chill brother .. its on the way


----------



## cc112358

adiii said:


> Chill brother .. its on the way


Do you know when will the system stop inviting, 0:30?


----------



## 189756

cc112358 said:


> Do you know when will the system stop inviting, 0:30?


i think so its 1250 emails .. will be quick


----------



## mah

It should not take more than 20 minutes


----------



## Setsail

Hi guys,

I got the invitation....

189-Civil Engineer 233211-60 points-DOE 11.07.2014


----------



## RMG

anujsoni said:


> Got invitation


@anuj- did u apply for 190 ? under which state.... also could u share occupation ?


----------



## sarathy.shan

Anybody from 2613 got invitation???


----------



## kingcantona7

so any 2613?


----------



## cc112358

sarathy.shan said:


> Anybody from 2613 got invitation???


when did you submit? i submitted on 20/06, no invitation.


----------



## Vasu G

Not invited


----------



## cc112358

2613 guys, come out to report plz


----------



## cc112358

Vasu G said:


> Not invited


how could? so many 65ers? you submitted just after 6.18


----------



## chennaiite

Any 2611 invites?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## 189756

You guys are kidding me .. how many 65 pointers for 2613 .. god i don't want to wait for months now


----------



## msarkar_expat

Did anyone with any IT skill get the invite today so far? Is anything wrong guys?


----------



## Mike147

*Invited*

Hi all,

I got my invite!!! I am over the moon!!

Question, when I click apply for Visa, will I be required to pay the visa application fee straight away?

Should I wait till I am ready to pay before clicking apply for visa??


----------



## kingcantona7

i guess all 65 pointers were waiting till july 1st to apply..
so 207 + 207 already over...


----------



## mah

@Vasu , good luck next time

i believe too many candidates with 65 points this time, therefore , few opportunities for 60s

all the best


----------



## mah

Mike147 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my invite!!! I am over the moon!!
> 
> Question, when I click apply for Visa, will I be required to pay the visa application fee straight away?
> 
> Should I wait till I am ready to pay before clicking apply for visa??


not straight way , first you have fill up details pages about 17 , that will lead you to payment gateway then docs upload

good luck


----------



## Mike147

mah said:


> not straight way , first you have fill up details pages about 17 , that will lead you to payment gateway then docs upload
> 
> good luck


So I can do click apply for visa, fill in all my details, then save my application and continue when I am going to pay the fee?


----------



## mah

Mike147 said:


> So I can do click apply for visa, fill in all my details, then save my application and continue when I am going to pay the fee?


certainly true


----------



## kingcantona7

so any 60 pointers throught this time?
wasnt expecting a call this time, however if no 60 pointers get a call then its a shock
god.help us


----------



## sarathy.shan

So sad... Seems none from 2613 with 60 points got invitation...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 Pts|ACS:Mar 2014|IELTS:21th June score 6.5|EOI:08 Jul 14|


----------



## mathew2k

Hi All,

Can you please update the below list? I have received the invite today.

kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)

vemurianil
189, 60 points, 261312| ACS filed: 12 Apr 14 ACS positive: 02 Jun 14| Eoi filed:18th June| invite : NOT YET

Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)

chennaiite(261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )

189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14)

taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)

Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)

pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)

kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))

satyasingh1048( 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?)

sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)

Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)

mike147 (ANZSCO: 263111 | 60pts | 189| EOI - 11 July 2014)

Setsail (ANZSCO 233211 - Civil Engineer | 60 pts| EOI 11 July 2014)

anujsoni (ANZCO 233512 IELTS- 15.02.14..8,7,7.5,6 EA applied 17.03.14 .. EA outcome - 08.07.14 ...EOI 11.07.14 with 60pts

Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)

Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)

mathew2k Mathew Thomas 
(189 | Anzsco: 263111 - Coumputer Systems & Networking Engineer | IELTS: May 2014 | ACS: 3 July 2014 | EOI: 11 July 2014 | Invitation: 28 July 2014 | Visa Lodged: Pending ...etc).


----------



## cprogramer84

*Details*

Hello Mile147,

Are the details of your application in your signature correct, I too have 60 Points and my category is 261112 ICT systems analyst and my application date is 17th June 2014. But i have not received any email or invitation from skill select. Can you please confirm your details.

Thanks.



Mike147 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my invite!!! I am over the moon!!
> 
> Question, when I click apply for Visa, will I be required to pay the visa application fee straight away?
> 
> Should I wait till I am ready to pay before clicking apply for visa??


----------



## Vasu G

This is so frightening ... 60 pointers not even moved a day from last round !!!! 

No one knows how many 65 pointers will jump in before next round..


----------



## vemurianil

Vasu G said:


> This is so frightening ... 60 pointers not even moved a day from last round !!!!
> 
> No one knows how many 65 pointers will jump in before next round..


Yes Vasu, this is really frightening. I have submitted on 18th June, two invitation rounds are done, haven't received the invite yet. Too many 65ers i guess.


----------



## Mike147

cprogramer84 said:


> Hello Mile147,
> 
> Are the details of your application in your signature correct, I too have 60 Points and my category is 261112 ICT systems analyst and my application date is 17th June 2014. But i have not received any email or invitation from skill select. Can you please confirm your details.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi, 

I am sorry you never received your invite, keep positive.

Yes indeed my details are correct, 60pts, 263111, EOI submit: 11 July 2014. Invite: 28 July 2014.

Holding thumbs for next round bud!


----------



## cprogramer84

*ICT system and Business Anlaysts*

Dear All,

Can some one please confirm the invite for the 2611 ICT business and System analyst category and their points. I can see that some people with 60 Points updated with receipt of invite, but need confirmation from others.


----------



## sarathy.shan

Yes this time only for 65ers... Will wait for next invitation round and lets see...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 Pts|ACS:Mar 2014|IELTS:21th June score 6.5|EOI:08 Jul 14|


----------



## sathi

Did anyone get 489 EOI invite?


----------



## Abhijazz

Ppl....

Received invitation!!! Gearing for final hurdle now!! 
Occ. Code 233211
EOI sumitted: 2nd july 2014
Invitation: 28th july 2014

Cheers!!


----------



## Rishikesh5555

*Next Round - 11th August 2014 P*

Hi.. 

According to the latest posts it can be seen that the cut off date is probably 11th July 2014 with 60 points except for some occupations.. I hope you all receive your invite in time..

Please update as you can - I think we can suppose to start counting after 11th July from now.. Eagerly waiting for the next round - 11th August 2014

I have added myself.. Please feel free to add your name and leave comments - Also if you all could add the time of your EOI submission, it would be helpful.

Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - :fingerscrossed::fingers crossed: 

kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)

vemurianil
189, 60 points, 261312| ACS filed: 12 Apr 14 ACS positive: 02 Jun 14| Eoi filed:18th June| invite : NOT YET

Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)

chennaiite(261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )

189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14)

taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)

Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)

pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)

kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))

satyasingh1048( 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?)

sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)

Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)

mike147 (ANZSCO: 263111 | 60pts | 189| EOI - 11 July 2014)

Setsail (ANZSCO 233211 - Civil Engineer | 60 pts| EOI 11 July 2014)

anujsoni (ANZCO 233512 IELTS- 15.02.14..8,7,7.5,6 EA applied 17.03.14 .. EA outcome - 08.07.14 ...EOI 11.07.14 with 60pts

Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)

Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)


----------



## mah

For all those , who did not receive invite this

WISH YOU ALL GOOD LUCK in next round


----------



## satyasingh1048

Received an invite today.
So happy.
All the best to everyone else.


----------



## kingcantona7

its frightening.but dont lose hope.
im sure we all will get invited, but need to hold on..
but really cannot derive the logic behind this overlap of 65 pointers suddenly, the end of may and june 60 pointers were easily getting invited in 2613. any logic anyone?


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> its frightening.but dont lose hope.
> im sure we all will get invited, but need to hold on..
> but really cannot derive the logic behind this overlap of 65 pointers suddenly, the end of may and june 60 pointers were easily getting invited in 2613. any logic anyone?


I think it's because most of the graduates have completed their professional year by June/July . They might have jumped in with 65 points. 

By the way, I have created a new EOI for Victoria and shared with them. I don't want to loose that, because they gave me 2 weeks deadline to share it. Even If I get I will wait till next round for 189. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kingcantona7

thats good vasu.keep your doors open for both..and sorry for encouraging you with false hopes for this round..this was totally out of the blue.

yeah.even if its the graduates getting more points i'd be happy, bcoz this phenomenon isnt likely to go on for too long. 
So August it is..wait continues


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> thats good vasu.keep your doors open for both..and sorry for encouraging you with false hopes for this round..this was totally out of the blue.
> 
> yeah.even if its the graduates getting more points i'd be happy, bcoz this phenomenon isnt likely to go on for too long.
> So August it is..wait continues


That's all right dude !! Sh*t happens.

Yeah, these guys doesn't stay long !! Hope they all will be cleared next round itself. Another fortnight wait starts ...  op2:


----------



## anujsoni

RMG said:


> @anuj- did u apply for 190 ? under which state.... also could u share occupation ?


Nope bro...applied for 189 without SS. Occupation Mechanical Engineer:233512


----------



## RMG

anujsoni said:


> Nope bro...applied for 189 without SS. Occupation Mechanical Engineer:233512


oh ok, thanks for the info.

All the best for the Grant.


----------



## pattern

Vasu G said:


> That's all right dude !! Sh*t happens.
> 
> Yeah, these guys doesn't stay long !! Hope they all will be cleared next round itself. Another fortnight wait starts ...  op2:


Honestly guys, I am very concerned. What is happening now does not make sense. I thought that it is almost impossible for DIBP not to issue any invites for 2631 60 pointers.. My expectation was that we will receive invitation by the 11th of August and now I am not sure what to expect... Looks like 2631 started to show symptoms of becoming the new 2611... My only logical explanation is that all Business and System analysts figure it out that it is much more difficult getting an invite when assessed in group 2611 and decided to tweak their Employer letters to get assessment in 2631...


----------



## 189756

looking at previous year rounds .. the cut off was 65 until october for 2613 ... and in december 60 pointers under 01/08/2013 got invites .. so many months wait ahead


----------



## Spykey

28/07/2014	-	Invitation received to apply for a visa

Spykey - 189 - 60 pts - EOI submitted on 04 / 07 / 14 - occupation 233311
State : NSW

Can someone please tell me what the next step now.. what forms are required for police check.
What about medical..

Anyone posted a list yet?

thank you!


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Spykey said:


> 28/07/2014	-	Invitation received to apply for a visa
> 
> Spykey - 189 - 60 pts - EOI submitted on 04 / 07 / 14 - occupation 233311
> State : NSW
> 
> Can someone please tell me what the next step now.. what forms are required for police check.
> What about medical..
> 
> Anyone posted a list yet?
> 
> thank you!


Login to your eoi, there should be a link to apply for a visa, and takecitvon from there.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## chennaiite

Any 2611 invites with 65 or 60?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## mah

Spykey said:


> 28/07/2014	-	Invitation received to apply for a visa
> 
> Spykey - 189 - 60 pts - EOI submitted on 04 / 07 / 14 - occupation 233311
> State : NSW
> 
> Can someone please tell me what the next step now.. what forms are required for police check.
> What about medical..
> 
> Anyone posted a list yet?
> 
> thank you!


Next Steps

Step 1: go to EOI home page under actions, click on Apply Visa
Step 2 : fill up 17 pages info 
Step 3: Do the payment
Step 4: Print referral letter for medicals , and nothing to do with eVisa for PCC

Good luck


----------



## faisal7

Hi All
Do IMMI require skill employment assessment letter for Accountants? 

Many thanks


----------



## siva19

Hi Mates,

As per the ACS assessment my work experience considered "After October 2008", so I have entered as below in EOI , is my split up correct ?


Is this employment related to the nominated occupation - No
Date from - 09/10/2006
Date to - 31/10/2008

Is this employment related to the nominated occupation - yes
Date from - 01/11/2008
Date to -

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## sathi

Hi, anyone here who got a EOI for 489 Family Sponsored?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

when compared to trends from last year same time. looks like a long wait for 60ers.


----------



## elamaran

Spykey said:


> 28/07/2014	-	Invitation received to apply for a visa
> 
> Spykey - 189 - 60 pts - EOI submitted on 04 / 07 / 14 - occupation 233311
> State : NSW
> 
> Can someone please tell me what the next step now.. what forms are required for police check.
> What about medical..
> 
> Anyone posted a list yet?
> 
> thank you!


You shall do medicals before launching visa. Check this https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/my-health-declarations.htm


----------



## elamaran

faisal7 said:


> Hi All
> Do IMMI require skill employment assessment letter for Accountants?
> 
> Many thanks


Yes


----------



## siva19

Any input on this ?



siva19 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> As per the ACS assessment my work experience considered "After October 2008", so I have entered as below in EOI , is my split up correct ?
> 
> 
> Is this employment related to the nominated occupation - No
> Date from - 09/10/2006
> Date to - 31/10/2008
> 
> Is this employment related to the nominated occupation - yes
> Date from - 01/11/2008
> Date to -
> 
> Thanks,
> Sivaraj R


----------



## GinjaNINJA

siva19 said:


> Any input on this ?


its correct . good luck


----------



## Nishant Dundas

siva19 said:


> Any input on this ?


Correct

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Pauricmcb

I submitted my EOI on 2nd July with 60 points for 263312 and received the EOI this morning.

I've just submitted my Visa Application now, I've gone through all the 17 pages and paid the money. When can I expect to be contacted by someone to upload any supporting documents?


----------



## TeamRanger

Pauricmcb said:


> I submitted my EOI on 2nd July with 60 points for 263312 and received the EOI this morning. I've just submitted my Visa Application now, I've gone through all the 17 pages and paid the money. When can I expect to be contacted by someone to upload any supporting documents?


You can start uploading documents right away in the same immi account


----------



## mathew2k

Dear Experts,

Doubt again.

Busy filling the Visa application, in one of the page i have to fill in the employment history. I have experience since 2005 jan, so I'm filling all the experience details since 2005. However I have to select "whether the exp was relevant to the nominated occupation" what should I select? I know it's relevant. However in the ACS report it's mentioned "The following employment after January 2009 is considered to equate to work" does that mean I can select the check box for "whether the exp was relevant to the nominated occupation" only for exp after 2009?

Mathew


----------



## Nishant Dundas

mathew2k said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Doubt again.
> 
> Busy filling the Visa application, in one of the page i have to fill in the employment history. I have experience since 2005 jan, so I'm filling all the experience details since 2005. However I have to select "whether the exp was relevant to the nominated occupation" what should I select? I know it's relevant. However in the ACS report it's mentioned "The following employment after January 2009 is considered to equate to work" does that mean I can select the check box for "whether the exp was relevant to the nominated occupation" only for exp after 2009?
> 
> Mathew


Please do not spam on diff forums. Its against the rules.

And only post queries in relevant forums.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Pauricmcb said:


> I submitted my EOI on 2nd July with 60 points for 263312 and received the EOI this morning.
> 
> I've just submitted my Visa Application now, I've gone through all the 17 pages and paid the money. When can I expect to be contacted by someone to upload any supporting documents?


Please log in to your account, where you will find a list of recommended documents listed for each applicant in your visa.
Start uploading the docs which you have against each recommended or required document. Why wait for someone from dibp to ask you to upload docs man!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## taniska

Did any 60 pointer got invite for 261311- Analyst programmer for 189. If anyone then please let me know the date you submitted your EOI.

I have submitted my EOI on 27-June-2014 and no invite received this time also. Last time 18-Jun-2014 was the cut off. So like to know, atleast whether it have moved 1 or 2 days or not to 20 or 21st Jun.


----------



## Pauricmcb

Nishant Dundas said:


> Please log in to your account, where you will find a list of recommended documents listed for each applicant in your visa.
> Start uploading the docs which you have against each recommended or required document. Why wait for someone from dibp to ask you to upload docs man!!!!


Thanks, after I recieved the receipt I got all the documents pending for upload. Some of them are not applicable to me so I assume I don't need to upload these and just leave them blank. For example, I'm Irish so didn't need to take the English tests so will just leave that blank for now. I should probably set up a thread for people applying in July!!


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Pauricmcb said:


> Thanks, after I recieved the receipt I got all the documents pending for upload. Some of them are not applicable to me so I assume I don't need to upload these and just leave them blank. For example, I'm Irish so didn't need to take the English tests so will just leave that blank for now. I should probably set up a thread for people applying in July!!


Yup, not all is applicable

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## kingcantona7

@taniska..dont think any 60 ponters got invited this time for 2613
user vasu, has date of effect 19 june, still not invited..


----------



## Vasu G

taniska said:


> Did any 60 pointer got invite for 261311- Analyst programmer for 189. If anyone then please let me know the date you submitted your EOI.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 27-June-2014 and no invite received this time also. Last time 18-Jun-2014 was the cut off. So like to know, atleast whether it have moved 1 or 2 days or not to 20 or 21st Jun.


No dude !! It wasn't moved a single day. Even 18th June 2014 wasn't invited. It's time for us to wait. 

BTW, today I have submitted new EOI for Vic alone and got invitation.


----------



## Spykey

Pauricmcb said:


> I submitted my EOI on 2nd July with 60 points for 263312 and received the EOI this morning.
> 
> I've just submitted my Visa Application now, I've gone through all the 17 pages and paid the money. When can I expect to be contacted by someone to upload any supporting documents?


have you done your medical and PCC already?


----------



## Pauricmcb

Spykey said:


> have you done your medical and PCC already?


I don't, didn't realise I could have done these in advance but will just have to wait on them now.

Medical is booked in for Monday 11th August so don't have to wait too long for that. Police checks for Australia and Ireland will be the slowest part I guess.


----------



## Spykey

Pauricmcb said:


> I don't, didn't realise I could have done these in advance but will just have to wait on them now.
> 
> Medical is booked in for Monday 11th August so don't have to wait too long for that. Police checks for Australia and Ireland will be the slowest part I guess.


did you book you medical with bupa? what the earlist you could get?
also what form are you using for australian police check?

thanks mate!


----------



## Arya77

Hi Guys,

Hope every one is doing fine..

I applied on 27th May 2014 for ICT Business Analyst 261111 with 60 points but havent got any invitation yet.. Probably have to wait for another couple of months before other parameter increases or decreases..

Any invitations this time for 60 or 65 points..

Regards
Aryan


----------



## faisal7

*Money Refund*

Dear All

I have already got inivtation for Accountant General 189, If I have lodged my visa then rejected because of experience points which I am expecting adispute about it, can I have a refund of money and reapply under 190 subclass Finance manager?

Really appreciate


----------



## GinjaNINJA

faisal7 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have already got inivtation for Accountant General 189, If I have lodged my visa then rejected because of experience points which I am expecting adispute about it, can I have a refund of money and reapply under 190 subclass Finance manager?
> 
> Really appreciate


There is no refund.


----------



## faisal7

GinjaNINJA said:


> There is no refund.


What would be the cost?
Can I stop lodging the visa and submit new EOI at the same time?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

faisal7 said:


> What would be the cost?
> Can I stop lodging the visa and submit new EOI at the same time?


visa fee is around AUD 3500 (non-refundable)
Yes you can lodge a new EOI .


----------



## faisal7

GinjaNINJA said:


> visa fee is around AUD 3500 (non-refundable)
> Yes you can lodge a new EOI .


Final questions, Is skill employment letter from CPAA a mandatory during visa lodge so that without it I cannot claim experince points from IMMI?

Is the opinion expressed in it decisive in IMMI decesion to grant me experience points?

iF refused, Do I need to pay again the USD3500 when submit new EOI?


----------



## cc112358

Vasu G said:


> No dude !! It wasn't moved a single day. Even 18th June 2014 wasn't invited. It's time for us to wait.
> 
> BTW, today I have submitted new EOI for Vic alone and got invitation.


good bro. So you have lodged vic sponsor and get invited in one day? How do you submit the sponsorship? do you need any work experience?Thank you,


----------



## 189756

cc112358 said:


> good bro. So you have lodged vic sponsor and get invited in one day? How do you submit the sponsorship? do you need any work experience?Thank you,


7.0 in each band i think you have this ..
Three years Experience , if you have ACS assessed for 3 year go ahead and apply for VIC and get extra 5 points. But your obliged to stay in VIC for 2 years if your visa is granted with 65 points


----------



## cc112358

adiii said:


> 7.0 in each band i think you have this ..
> Three years Experience , if you have ACS assessed for 3 year go ahead and apply for VIC and get extra 5 points. But your obliged to stay in VIC for 2 years if your visa is granted with 65 points


Thanks adiii for your reply. I got my ACS skill assessment in December 2012, it is not 3 yrs old. Is work experience a mandatory? I am now a PhD candidate without work experience. I know Vic sponsor PhD graduates, but not sure they will sponsor candidates.


----------



## 189756

is the phd in australia ?


----------



## 189756

PhD graduates who have completed a doctorate (from an Australian educational institution or other doctorate of a recognised standard) in a specialist field relating to an occupation on the State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria are eligible for state nomination. 

PhD graduates who have completed a PhD in Victoria in any occupation on DIBP’s Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) (PDF, 245KB) are also eligible for state visa nomination. You must provide evidence of successful completion of your PhD and a relevant skills assessment for the occupation. The PhD must have been completed within the past five years. 

State nomination applications through this pathway will be processed within two weeks, compared to the standard 12 week processing time.


----------



## cc112358

adiii said:


> PhD graduates who have completed a doctorate (from an Australian educational institution or other doctorate of a recognised standard) in a specialist field relating to an occupation on the State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria are eligible for state nomination.
> 
> PhD graduates who have completed a PhD in Victoria in any occupation on DIBP’s Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) (PDF, 245KB) are also eligible for state visa nomination. You must provide evidence of successful completion of your PhD and a relevant skills assessment for the occupation. The PhD must have been completed within the past five years.
> 
> State nomination applications through this pathway will be processed within two weeks, compared to the standard 12 week processing time.


Yes, I am doing PhD in Victoria, however I have not graduated yet.


----------



## Vasu G

cc112358 said:


> good bro. So you have lodged vic sponsor and get invited in one day? How do you submit the sponsorship? do you need any work experience?Thank you,


I have submitted my sponsorship application on 16th April, last week they asked me for EOI. So created one for Victoria and shared with them, got invitation on the same day. 

I have overall 5 years of experience. ACS considered 3 years.


----------



## jre05

Vasu G said:


> I have submitted my sponsorship application on 16th April, last week they asked me for EOI. So created one for Victoria and shared with them, got invitation on the same day.
> 
> I have overall 5 years of experience. ACS considered 3 years.


Vasu :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:


----------



## cc112358

Vasu G said:


> I have submitted my sponsorship application on 16th April, last week they asked me for EOI. So created one for Victoria and shared with them, got invitation on the same day.
> 
> I have overall 5 years of experience. ACS considered 3 years.


wow, congrates, you will get it soon.


----------



## 189756

Vasu G said:


> I have submitted my sponsorship application on 16th April, last week they asked me for EOI. So created one for Victoria and shared with them, got invitation on the same day.
> 
> I have overall 5 years of experience. ACS considered 3 years.


Good Luck Bro


----------



## Vasu G

cc112358 said:


> wow, congrates, you will get it soon.


We are just a day apart.. Let's hope we get ours on 11th Aug. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 189756

Vasu G said:


> We are just a day apart.. Let's hope we get ours on 11th Aug. :fingerscrossed:


If you get 189 invite will you still have 190 invite ? how does it work ?? i think its better for going 189 so your are not restricted with 2 years condition. But if you have to wait in the que for months( which i pray it wont ) isnt the 190 invite expire in 60 days ?


----------



## Vasu G

adiii said:


> If you get 189 invite will you still have 190 invite ? how does it work ?? i think its better for going 189 so your are not restricted with 2 years condition. But if you have to wait in the que for months( which i pray it wont ) isnt the 190 invite expire in 60 days ?


I have submitted different EOI's for 190 & 189. That's correct EOI will be active for 60 days after invitation.

Yes. I am waiting for 189 and will wait for 2 more rounds, if I don't get it by then I will lodge my 190. 

Hope we get it.


----------



## sathi

Hi friend, EOI will be active for TWO YEARS, not 2months. 

After getting EOI invitation to apply for visa, that EOI INVITATION will be valid for 2 months.


----------



## Vasu G

sathi said:


> Hi friend, EOI will be active for TWO YEARS, not 2months.
> 
> After getting EOI invitation to apply for visa, that EOI INVITATION will be valid for 2 months.


That's correct !! 

Updated my post..


----------



## sathi

Vasu, u r going to wait for 189? 

Applying for 190 sponsorship is another activity? I thought just apply for EOI for 190, and the EOI invite will come along with SS. 
If I am wrong, please guide me.

Thanks.


----------



## taniska

Thanks for your replies, hope we will get it in another 1 or 2 months.


----------



## kingcantona7

lets hope u get it before 60 days vasu..


----------



## 189

Vasu G said:


> I have submitted my sponsorship application on 16th April, last week they asked me for EOI. So created one for Victoria and shared with them, got invitation on the same day.
> 
> I have overall 5 years of experience. ACS considered 3 years.


Hearties congratulations Bro
But 189 is the way to go  I trust it should happen within next Round.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

faisal7 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have already got inivtation for Accountant General 189, If I have lodged my visa then rejected because of experience points which I am expecting adispute about it, can I have a refund of money and reapply under 190 subclass Finance manager?
> 
> Really appreciate


If you lodge visa and pay fee then you would not be refunded.
Best option is to create new so with correct point

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

faisal7 said:


> Final questions, Is skill employment letter from CPAA a mandatory during visa lodge so that without it I cannot claim experince points from IMMI?
> 
> Is the opinion expressed in it decisive in IMMI decesion to grant me experience points?
> 
> iF refused, Do I need to pay again the USD3500 when submit new EOI?


Can I ask you something???

On what basis have you started the immigration process??
Please do not get offended but at least you should be having basic information regarding the process my friend.
I would suggest you please go through the skillselect website thoroughly, read a bit on the forum too on the entire process, and then only move forward.
The process is easy but at the same time even small mistakes may prove you costly!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## ashish1137

Hello Friends,

Hang in there for your invites. However at the same time you also need to have patience. Just to give you an idea, last year 60 pointers for 2611 started getting invites around march end and april start rounds and
60 pointers queue for 2613 was very slow (just 5 - 6 days were covered per round) until feb 2nd round onwards. After that it started to pick pace.

I filed under 2613 on 18th march with 60 points with spouse struggling in IELTS so that i claim 5 more points, Fortunately i got invite in april 2nd round and spouse also cleared ielts in may. . Already lodged my visa on 22-june.

I hope everyone gets timely invites but august and september might have high 65/ 70 pointers.

Just a word of caution friends. Have patience and all the best.

And once you get invite, there is another thread for 189 and 190 applicants. See you there.


----------



## RobinCheung

auslover said:


> HI guys,
> 
> As the EOI process has already started so i am starting this thread where people can share , Their EOi filing status and issues.
> 
> I Filed EOI today with 60 points


congratulations to you and hope you luck!


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> lets hope u get it before 60 days vasu..


Thanks buddy !!!

We all will get it


----------



## Vasu G

sathi said:


> Vasu, u r going to wait for 189?
> 
> Applying for 190 sponsorship is another activity? I thought just apply for EOI for 190, and the EOI invite will come along with SS.
> If I am wrong, please guide me.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, applying for 190 sponsorship is another activity. For 189 you just need to submit EOI.

For 190 : First one should create an EOI, and share it in sponsorship application, which should be submitted to respective state along with some mandatory documents. 

In my case, I did create an EOI with 189 & 190 in it. Later I realized when I reached 60 points that I am close to get 189 and so unchecked 190 and informed Vic. Later they asked me to check 190 or create a new EOI for Vic. So I created new one and shared with them after 28th July round and got invitation on same day. 

Hope it would clear your doubts now.

Cheers.


----------



## Spykey

Hi,
I have been in australia for the last 6 years.
I am currently lodging my visa application and have the question about country of usual residence.

Is my Usual country of residence Australia or Mauritius?


Then in Step 15 it asks:

Previous countries of residence

Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

Should I add mauritius since I was born and till I left?


Thank you!


----------



## chennaiite

Vasu G said:


> I have submitted different EOI's for 190 & 189. That's correct EOI will be active for 60 days after invitation.
> 
> Yes. I am waiting for 189 and will wait for 2 more rounds, if I don't get it by then I will lodge my 190.
> 
> Hope we get it.


You're still in a good position. Melbourne isnt a bad city at all for ICT pros. 

Think of ict guys being invited to adelaide :d


----------



## simple_man

ashish1137 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Hang in there for your invites. However at the same time you also need to have patience. Just to give you an idea, last year 60 pointers for 2611 started getting invites around march end and april start rounds and
> 60 pointers queue for 2613 was very slow (just 5 - 6 days were covered per round) until feb 2nd round onwards. After that it started to pick pace.
> 
> I filed under 2613 on 18th march with 60 points with spouse struggling in IELTS so that i claim 5 more points, Fortunately i got invite in april 2nd round and spouse also cleared ielts in may. . Already lodged my visa on 22-june.
> 
> I hope everyone gets timely invites but august and september might have high 65/ 70 pointers.
> 
> Just a word of caution friends. Have patience and all the best.
> 
> And once you get invite, there is another thread for 189 and 190 applicants. See you there.


Hey Guys:

I agree with Ashish there....Hang in there , the Invite Doors Indeed will Open !

My case Study is as follows 



I applied for 189 First : 26111 - ICT Biz Analyst with 60 Points -- Since it was was a part Golden 6 Occupation ...the wait was forever..



I tried my luck with Vitoria SS - Got Rejected , So I had plans to get my Spouse Skill assessment + IELTS done , during the time she gave birth to our baby Girl and was Occupied and needed Support , I did not want to PUSH her, So I wanted to try with SS for SA



I tried with SA SS - Got the Invite quicker than I thought ! : God Blessed and the Luck and Charm of our Sweet Baby Girl  , now have lodged the Visa application , PCC done and patiently waiting.....

Don't get bogged down. Some of the things you can try for is :



If u have already applied for 189 and waiting , I would suggest to apply in parallel for State Sponsorship as well. When state sponsors the EXTRA 5 comes in your pocket and Invite will for sure happen quick !



Check out the Occupation Status in State Sponsorship



Occupation with Low , Medium and High Availability can be applied for 



Occupation with 'Special Conditions Apply' need to be checked thoroughly before applying SS , since in most of the cases , only Guys working /Studying in OZ can only apply for EOI (For 'Special Conditions Apply')



To Add up points , you partner can be added as co-applicant , get skill assessment + IELTS done



You may also try to improve upon your IELTS score to achieve more points

Be persistent , your Perseverance shall Find Success , As somebody told which I have read somewhere : *" An Affirmative thought is 100 times more powerful than a negative one" -- Cheers to that !*


*P.S :* I wont be Writing quite Often , But I will try come up with some Bursts like these as often as I can  

br
simple_man


*Synopsis:*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANZCO Code : 2611 (ICT - Biz Analyst) - 65 POINTS (SA SS = 5 pts) | ACS Applied : 23/02/2013| ACS Result: 02/05/2012 | IELTS: 8.5/7/7/7 - 27/04/2013 | 189 EOI submitted: 08/08/2013 ** NO LUCK|Lodged 190 VIC : 17/10/2013 - Rejected VIC SS on : 09/12/2013 | *Never Give up !* Lodged : 190 SA EOI Lodged - 15/03/2014 | 190 SA State Nomination LODGED - 18/3/2014 | *Invite FINALLY ! 190 SA: 20/03/3014* | VISA Lodged - 15/05/2014/ | PCC Done (Me & Spouse) - 27/06/2014 | CO Assignment : Not Yet - Patiently Waiting & :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vasu G

chennaiite said:


> You're still in a good position. Melbourne isnt a bad city at all for ICT pros.
> 
> Think of ict guys being invited to adelaide :d


Yes. I am, but I am interested in Sydney as well. Moreover, in worst case if I don't find a job after 6 months , then I am in trouble. In that case I can go anywhere.It gives me more options.


----------



## Spykey

I just submitted my visa application and made the payment.

How long does it take to show my medical information so that I can print and book a medical check?


thank you!


----------



## ashish1137

Spykey said:


> I just submitted my visa application and made the payment.
> 
> How long does it take to show my medical information so that I can print and book a medical check?
> 
> thank you!


Immediately. Right below each applicant, there should be a link "Organize you medicals". Click that and tame printout. call your nearest tied up medical center and give them hap id mentioned in the letter.


----------



## kingcantona7

vasu, in your signature, victoria invitation is incorrectly given as 28/06 instead of 28/07.
cheers


----------



## Spykey

When I am trying to download the Australian PCC form from the visa application, it is saying page not found 404.

SHould i try different browser or the form is not online anymore?

It is the AFP National Police Check Application Form (200KB PDF file).


Thank you!


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> vasu, in your signature, victoria invitation is incorrectly given as 28/06 instead of 28/07.
> cheers


Ooops !! Thanks buddy. Updated


----------



## Spykey

Spykey said:


> When I am trying to download the Australian PCC form from the visa application, it is saying page not found 404.
> 
> SHould i try different browser or the form is not online anymore?
> 
> It is the AFP National Police Check Application Form (200KB PDF file).
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Also can someone please confirm which type of police check i need:

he fees for National Police Checks and related services are:

$42.00 for each National Police Check application from a government department or an individual.
$42.00 for each National Police Check application from a non-government organisation (eg: commercial entities like brokers, migration agents etc)
$139.00 for a fingerprint and National Police Check application, where fingerprints are taken and processed by the AFP.
$99.00 for a fingerprint and National Police Check application where fingerprints are supplied to the AFP on application.



Thank you!


----------



## cc112358

Spykey said:


> Also can someone please confirm which type of police check i need:
> 
> he fees for National Police Checks and related services are:
> 
> $42.00 for each National Police Check application from a government department or an individual.
> $42.00 for each National Police Check application from a non-government organisation (eg: commercial entities like brokers, migration agents etc)
> $139.00 for a fingerprint and National Police Check application, where fingerprints are taken and processed by the AFP.
> $99.00 for a fingerprint and National Police Check application where fingerprints are supplied to the AFP on application.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


 I chose the first option


----------



## Spykey

cc112358 said:


> I chose the first option



Thank you cc112358

Can someone confirm this please?


Thanks!


----------



## paisrikanth

Is there anyone who has got an invite for VIC SS 190?


----------



## faisal7

Nishant Dundas said:


> Can I ask you something???
> 
> On what basis have you started the immigration process??
> Please do not get offended but at least you should be having basic information regarding the process my friend.
> I would suggest you please go through the skillselect website thoroughly, read a bit on the forum too on the entire process, and then only move forward.
> The process is easy but at the same time even small mistakes may prove you costly!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks for your advise. Actually I did what you are suggesting but after extensive search I could not find an answer to the CPA letter issue. I was hoping to complete the189 without the CPAA skill employment letter,
I hope you could help and answer my questions.
Thanks.


----------



## chamiash

28/07 is not yet updated on the skillselect? today is 30th. when will it be?


----------



## elamaran

faisal7 said:


> Thanks for your advise. Actually I did what you are suggesting but after extensive search I could not find an answer to the CPA letter issue. I was hoping to complete the189 without the CPAA skill employment letter,
> I hope you could help and answer my questions.
> Thanks.





chamiash said:


> 28/07 is not yet updated on the skillselect? today is 30th. when will it be?


It will take few days to post the results of the invitation rounds. Need to wait and keep on checking the dibp immi site.


----------



## chennaiite

chamiash said:


> 28/07 is not yet updated on the skillselect? today is 30th. when will it be?


Most probably Saturday

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

chamiash said:


> 28/07 is not yet updated on the skillselect? today is 30th. when will it be?


the invitation results will be available in next 5-7 working days.. have to wait buddy..


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

Vasu G said:


> Yes. I am, but I am interested in Sydney as well. Moreover, in worst case if I don't find a job after 6 months , then I am in trouble. In that case I can go anywhere.It gives me more options.



Sydney is good for 2613.. Many software jobs are there, but u need to start with a startup company to hit the dream company in later stages.. 

Luckily INFY, TCS and ACCENTURE even Alcatel has good base in Aus. They prefer PR candidates to save cost of flying and visa. Moreover onshore candidates they keep on contract to save other costs too..

Cheers


----------



## ashish1137

prgeek001 said:


> Sydney is good for 2613.. Many software jobs are there, but u need to start with a startup company to hit the dream company in later stages..
> 
> Luckily INFY, TCS and ACCENTURE even Alcatel has good base in Aus. They prefer PR candidates to save cost of flying and visa. Moreover onshore candidates they keep on contract to save other costs too..
> 
> Cheers


Do u have an idea on the average oayout for a 7 - 8 years lead role in aussie hired by companies like infy, tcs, etc.


----------



## 189

ashish1137 said:


> Do u have an idea on the average oayout for a 7 - 8 years lead role in aussie hired by companies like infy, tcs, etc.



Few friends went last year, took them nearly 6 months to get a job what they wanted.

Most of them got IT job with similar profile in Melbourne including TCS!


----------



## husain081

Adding mine too...



Rishikesh5555 said:


> Hi..
> 
> According to the latest posts it can be seen that the cut off date is probably 11th July 2014 with 60 points except for some occupations.. I hope you all receive your invite in time..
> 
> Please update as you can - I think we can suppose to start counting after 11th July from now.. Eagerly waiting for the next round - 11th August 2014
> 
> I have added myself.. Please feel free to add your name and leave comments - Also if you all could add the time of your EOI submission, it would be helpful.
> 
> Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - :fingerscrossed::fingers crossed:
> 
> husain081 - Points 60 - (233914) EA - 05 Jun 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) - Invite - : Waiting
> 
> kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)
> 
> vemurianil
> 189, 60 points, 261312| ACS filed: 12 Apr 14 ACS positive: 02 Jun 14| Eoi filed:18th June| invite : NOT YET
> 
> Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)
> 
> chennaiite(261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )
> 
> 189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14)
> 
> taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)
> 
> Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)
> 
> pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)
> 
> kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))
> 
> satyasingh1048( 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?)
> 
> sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)
> 
> Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
> Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)
> 
> mike147 (ANZSCO: 263111 | 60pts | 189| EOI - 11 July 2014)
> 
> Setsail (ANZSCO 233211 - Civil Engineer | 60 pts| EOI 11 July 2014)
> 
> anujsoni (ANZCO 233512 IELTS- 15.02.14..8,7,7.5,6 EA applied 17.03.14 .. EA outcome - 08.07.14 ...EOI 11.07.14 with 60pts
> 
> Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)
> 
> Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)


----------



## rahulkap1

Add me also to 60 pointers club. Also advise me further on EOI as I am new to this forum. Apart from 189 has anybody opted for 190 or 489 regional visa as well?

Anybody with 233513 code, applied for 190 if yes for which state?

Rahulkap1
189, | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet


----------



## Vasu G

prgeek001 said:


> Sydney is good for 2613.. Many software jobs are there, but u need to start with a startup company to hit the dream company in later stages..
> 
> Luckily INFY, TCS and ACCENTURE even Alcatel has good base in Aus. They prefer PR candidates to save cost of flying and visa. Moreover onshore candidates they keep on contract to save other costs too..
> 
> Cheers


I am ready to work in start-up company... Atleast it would give me Aussie experience.


----------



## 189756

i finished my Masters in IT here and got a job.. now working in a small firm as a php developer. Trust me they value AUS experience very much and you need a credible reference in Australia to climb the ladder  ... Sydney is the best place for ICT .. Melbourne is good as well but if you wanna count weather, jobs and nice multi cultural life .. sydney is the place


----------



## 189756

if it helps anyone ... i earn around 65k i had no experience before  either in india or aus .. i got few offers around 75 to 80 .. but am sticking to this until i get 189 grant ..


----------



## chennaiite

adiii said:


> if it helps anyone ... i earn around 65k i had no experience before  either in india or aus .. i got few offers around 75 to 80 .. but am sticking to this until i get 189 grant ..


This is very helpful. Appreciate. 

Will rep up when I'm online using computer ☺

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Rishikesh5555

*Next Round - 11th August 2014 P*

Hi.. 

According to the latest posts it can be seen that the cut off date is probably 11th July 2014 with 60 points except for some occupations.. I hope you all receive your invite in time..

Please update as you can - I think we can suppose to start counting after 11th July from now.. Eagerly waiting for the next round - 11th August 2014

I have added myself.. Please feel free to add your name and leave comments - Also if you all could add the time of your EOI submission, it would be helpful.

Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - :fingers crossed: 

husain081 - Points 60 - (233914) EA - 05 Jun 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) - Invite - : Waiting

kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)

vemurianil
189, 60 points, 261312| ACS filed: 12 Apr 14 ACS positive: 02 Jun 14| Eoi filed:18th June| invite : NOT YET

Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)

chennaiite(261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )

189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14):fingerscrossed:

taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)

Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)

pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)

kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))

satyasingh1048( 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?)

sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)

Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)

Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)

Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)

Rahulkap1
189, | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet


----------



## rahulkap1

satyasingh1048 said:


> Does it make a difference what occupation you fall under?


Dear Satya

Please keep me also in loop as I am also applying for the same code as you are. Have you also applied for 190 or 489 subclass as well?

If yes, then for which states you are considering? Any idea when immi website/ skillselect will update about the invitations it sent on 28th July 2014. so that we can have some idea about when the fate will turn for 60 pointers like us?

Anybody else with *233513* ANZSCO code & *waiting for invitation* please respond with your *total scores*.

_______________________________________________
Rahulkap1
189, | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet


----------



## liuxyzy

189 said:


> Few friends went last year, took them nearly 6 months to get a job what they wanted.
> 
> Most of them got IT job with similar profile in Melbourne including TCS!


Hi 189,

Would you mind tell me how long it took for EOI invitation. I submitted EOI on 22th July 2014 and have no idea when I will be invited?


----------



## liuxyzy

Vasu G said:


> Yes. I am, but I am interested in Sydney as well. Moreover, in worst case if I don't find a job after 6 months , then I am in trouble. In that case I can go anywhere.It gives me more options.


Did you receive EOI invitation?


----------



## Vasu G

liuxyzy said:


> Did you receive EOI invitation?


I received for 190. Waiting for 189. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahulkap1

Rishikesh5555 said:


> Hi..
> 
> According to the latest posts it can be seen that the cut off date is probably 11th July 2014 with 60 points except for some occupations.. I hope you all receive your invite in time..
> 
> Please update as you can - I think we can suppose to start counting after 11th July from now.. Eagerly waiting for the next round - 11th August 2014
> 
> I have added myself.. Please feel free to add your name and leave comments - Also if you all could add the time of your EOI submission, it would be helpful.
> 
> Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - :fingers crossed:
> 
> husain081 - Points 60 - (233914) EA - 05 Jun 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) - Invite - : Waiting
> 
> kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)
> 
> vemurianil
> 189, 60 points, 261312| ACS filed: 12 Apr 14 ACS positive: 02 Jun 14| Eoi filed:18th June| invite : NOT YET
> 
> Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)
> 
> chennaiite(261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )
> 
> 189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14):fingerscrossed:
> 
> taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)
> 
> Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)
> 
> pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)
> 
> kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))
> 
> satyasingh1048( 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?)* 27th July 2014*
> 
> sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)
> 
> Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
> Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)
> 
> Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)
> 
> Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)
> 
> Rahulkap1
> 189, | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet


Little editing done for satyasingh1048


----------



## liuxyzy

Vasu G said:


> I received for 190. Waiting for 189. :fingerscrossed:


submitted on 19th June? do you know how long it probably takes to be invited. I submited on 22 July...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sultanshah

Vasu G said:


> I received for 190. Waiting for 189. :fingerscrossed:


Isnt 190 better than 189..as 190 is a speedy grant.


----------



## paisrikanth

@sultanshah

I have applied for 190 VIC SS on June 12th 2014 and still waiting for an invite


----------



## sultanshah

paisrikanth said:


> @sultanshah
> 
> I have applied for 190 VIC SS on June 12th 2014 and still waiting for an invite


did u receive nomination from victoria?


----------



## rahulkap1

@paisrikanth / @Vasu G / @ Sultanshah

On what 190 grant depends on? Statewise SOL? CSOL? as in my case NSW has my occupation listed on state occupation list & also on CSOL. But still I am awaiting my invite. What could be the reason?

_______________________________________________
Rahulkap1
189, | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet


----------



## WannaOz

Fingers crossed.. My 12 weeks ending tomorrow

Jobcode – 261111 ; Subclass 190 ; IELTS – 7+ (all) ; ACS +ve ; Total Points with Vic SS - 65 points 

EOI – 8-May-2014 ; Victoria SS Applied - 10-May-2014 ; Initial Ack – 14-May-2014 ; Final Ack - Pending


----------



## sultanshah

rahulkap1 said:


> @paisrikanth / @Vasu G / @ Sultanshah
> 
> On what 190 grant depends on? Statewise SOL? CSOL? as in my case NSW has my occupation listed on state occupation list & also on CSOL. But still I am awaiting my invite. What could be the reason?
> 
> _______________________________________________
> Rahulkap1
> 189, | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet


u r waiting for invite after getting NSW nomination or waiting for invite from NSW?


----------



## paisrikanth

I am also waiting for the EOI invite. 190 depends on statewise SOL. also I have heard States take 8-12 to weeks to respond and we do not have any ways to track the progress..


----------



## sultanshah

NSW takes maximum 12 weeks for the nomination.you have to wait for that.other states such as WA takes only 4 weeks for nomination. after getting nomination you get invite from DIBP the same day.


----------



## paisrikanth

we need to wait for the skillselect to get updated with July 28th results to get a clear idea


----------



## tarunar1

rahulkap1 said:


> @paisrikanth / @Vasu G / @ Sultanshah
> 
> On what 190 grant depends on? Statewise SOL? CSOL? as in my case NSW has my occupation listed on state occupation list & also on CSOL. But still I am awaiting my invite. What could be the reason?
> 
> _______________________________________________
> Rahulkap1
> 189, | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet


Did you apply for NSW ss nomination on 14th July 2014??

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## kingcantona7

can somebody post the link if the skillselect report comes


----------



## rahulkap1

sultanshah said:


> u r waiting for invite after getting NSW nomination or waiting for invite from NSW?


I am waiting for invitation from NSW SS.


----------



## rahulkap1

tarunar1 said:


> Did you apply for NSW ss nomination on 14th July 2014??
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


@Tarun, I applied for NSW SS 22 Jul, 2014. So as per previous reply It should wait atleast 12-16 weeks.


----------



## Vasu G

liuxyzy said:


> submitted on 19th June? do you know how long it probably takes to be invited. I submited on 22 July...:fingerscrossed:


I was expecting invitation on 1st round of July itself, suddenly lot of 65 pointers jumped in. Hoping to get in next 1 or 2 rounds. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vasu G

sultanshah said:


> Isnt 190 better than 189..as 190 is a speedy grant.


Now a days both are same, in fact 189 is faster. Moreover, 189 is the best option if you are expecting an invite soon.


----------



## elamaran

rahulkap1 said:


> @Tarun, I applied for NSW SS 22 Jul, 2014. So as per previous reply It should wait atleast 12-16 weeks.


Did u apply for NSW SS on 22-July-14? Is it 489 SS?


----------



## rahulkap1

elamaran said:


> Did u apply for NSW SS on 22-July-14? Is it 489 SS?


No its 190 NSW SS


----------



## Rock4u

I have a couple of questions regarding 189 and 190 type of Visa's.

1) Is there any difference in terms of benefits that we receive from Government like benefits for Child's Schooling, Health Care etc.?

2) Incsae of 190, After completion of 2 years in the sponsored state, do we need to apply for 190 visa again or we can move out of the state without the need to process any visa etc..?

3) Does 190 have any different conditions pertaining to obtaining a Citizenship from Australia..?

Thank you..


----------



## siva19

rahulkap1 said:


> No its 190 NSW SS


Actually, they are asking, did you applied NSW SS online application on 22/July ?


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> can somebody post the link if the skillselect report comes


Sure dude !!! I am checking regularly. 

I think it is done for this week. May be monday or tuesday.


----------



## Vasu G

Rock4u said:


> I have a couple of questions regarding 189 and 190 type of Visa's.
> 
> 1) Is there any difference in terms of benefits that we receive from Government like benefits for Child's Schooling, Health Care etc.?
> 
> *No difference.*
> 
> 2) Incsae of 190, After completion of 2 years in the sponsored state, do we need to apply for 190 visa again or we can move out of the state without the need to process any visa etc..?
> 
> *No need to apply for 190 again. We can move out of the state and work any where in Australia.*
> 
> 3) Does 190 have any different conditions pertaining to obtaining a Citizenship from Australia..?
> 
> *Nope. Same as 189.*
> 
> Thank you..


In fact you have 3 questions....  .

Find my answers in bold.


----------



## rahulkap1

siva19 said:


> Actually, they are asking, did you applied NSW SS online application on 22/July ?


Hi Siva, sorry for misunderstood.

I applied eoi 189 on 19 July 14 & 190 nsw ss on 22 July 14. Awaiting for invitation of either case. Have you received any invite yet?


----------



## rahulkap1

Anyone with code 2335 or 233513 specifically with 60 points under 189 visa got invitation In 28 July invites.

Please share info, experience with EOI submission date.

_______________________________________________
Rahulkap1
189 | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet


----------



## siva19

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi Siva, sorry for misunderstood.
> 
> I applied eoi 189 on 19 July 14 & 190 nsw ss on 22 July 14. Awaiting for invitation of either case. Have you received any invite yet?


Not yet.

Applied EOI for NSW SS and lodged online application on July/14/2014 - waiting for approval / invite.


----------



## elamaran

Rock4u said:


> I have a couple of questions regarding 189 and 190 type of Visa's.
> 
> 1) Is there any difference in terms of benefits that we receive from Government like benefits for Child's Schooling, Health Care etc.?
> 
> 2) Incsae of 190, After completion of 2 years in the sponsored state, do we need to apply for 190 visa again or we can move out of the state without the need to process any visa etc..?
> 
> 3) Does 190 have any different conditions pertaining to obtaining a Citizenship from Australia..?
> 
> Thank you..


Its like 189 except that you need to live and work in that state for the first two years.


----------



## elamaran

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi Siva, sorry for misunderstood.
> 
> I applied eoi 189 on 19 July 14 & 190 nsw ss on 22 July 14. Awaiting for invitation of either case. Have you received any invite yet?


For 190 invitation you need to apply for NSW trade n investment separately, after submitting EOI. You need to wait till 14-Oct to apply NSW SS.


----------



## tarunar1

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi Siva, sorry for misunderstood.
> 
> I applied eoi 189 on 19 July 14 & 190 nsw ss on 22 July 14. Awaiting for invitation of either case. Have you received any invite yet?


Rahul, i guess there is some confusion, NSW stopped accepting applications on 14 July 2014. I guess you checked the option of NSW while submitting your eoi under 190?? NSW charges $300 as ss fees did you pay that?? Please correct me if i am wrong.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## chennaiite

Vasu G said:


> Now a days both are same, in fact 189 is faster. Moreover, 189 is the best option if you are expecting an invite soon.


You sure 190 is faster? I thought it's above 189 in priority


----------



## rahulkap1

Tarun you are right bro. I just checked in visa type page in EOI and selected drop down menu NSW in. Another page. That's it. I didn't paid any fees so that why I am unaware about first back & final back terms other guys writing in their signature e.g. Vasu G. 

Please clarify me on this thing dear. Where is the payment link & will there be any benefit as you mentioned that NSW stopped accepting applications. My occupation code is showing only in NSW & ACT states occupation lists only. 

Should I wait for 189 only?

My occupation is in CSOL as well. What is the procedure for that. It seems that I am sounding Lehman here.


----------



## Mimi4Au

Hi guys.. 

Is anyone from the 262112 ICT Security Specialist category received an invitation?


----------



## tarunar1

rahulkap1 said:


> Tarun you are right bro. I just checked in visa type page in EOI and selected drop down menu NSW in. Another page. That's it. I didn't paid any fees so that why I am unaware about first back & final back terms other guys writing in their signature e.g. Vasu G.
> 
> Please clarify me on this thing dear. Where is the payment link & will there be any benefit as you mentioned that NSW stopped accepting applications. My occupation code is showing only in NSW & ACT states occupation lists only.
> 
> Should I wait for 189 only?
> 
> My occupation is in CSOL as well. What is the procedure for that. It seems that I am sounding Lehman here.


If you apply and get nominated by a state you earn 5 more points which makes it 65. You have option of getting an invite if you have 65 points. But there are limitations to 190, please read dibp info about 190 visa. Nsw stopped taking applications on 14 July and will reopen in October (read the nsw website for details). You will need to be quick as there is cap of 1000 application which lasted only 30-45 mins on 14th July.

If you are comfortable with the restrictions of 190 apply for it, else wait for the invite in 189.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## rahulkap1

Dear All, I have Following queries, please reply if you know about these - 

1. For which visa type CSOL is used for?

2. Can anybody explain what is the difference between CSOL & State Nominated Occupation List.

3. Can I apply for state sponsorship if my occupation is in CSOL but not listed in State Nominated occupation list? if yes, can i apply for any state of my choice or what is the way to choose state to get an invitation?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kimh

Would just like to add myself to the list:

261313 (65 Points)| IELTS - 9 Nov 2013 - Overall - 8 | ACS +ve - 30 Jul 2014 | EOI - 31 Jul 2014 | Waiting for an invite 



Rishikesh5555 said:


> Hi..
> 
> According to the latest posts it can be seen that the cut off date is probably 11th July 2014 with 60 points except for some occupations.. I hope you all receive your invite in time..
> 
> Please update as you can - I think we can suppose to start counting after 11th July from now.. Eagerly waiting for the next round - 11th August 2014
> 
> I have added myself.. Please feel free to add your name and leave comments - Also if you all could add the time of your EOI submission, it would be helpful.
> 
> Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - :fingers crossed:
> 
> husain081 - Points 60 - (233914) EA - 05 Jun 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) - Invite - : Waiting
> 
> kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)
> 
> vemurianil
> 189, 60 points, 261312| ACS filed: 12 Apr 14 ACS positive: 02 Jun 14| Eoi filed:18th June| invite : NOT YET
> 
> Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)
> 
> chennaiite(261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )
> 
> 189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14):fingerscrossed:
> 
> taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)
> 
> Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)
> 
> pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)
> 
> kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))
> 
> satyasingh1048( 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?)
> 
> sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)
> 
> Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
> Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)
> 
> Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)
> 
> Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)
> 
> Rahulkap1
> 189, | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet


----------



## kimh

Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - :fingers crossed: 

husain081 - Points 60 - (233914) EA - 05 Jun 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) - Invite - : Waiting

kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)

vemurianil
189, 60 points, 261312| ACS filed: 12 Apr 14 ACS positive: 02 Jun 14| Eoi filed:18th June| invite : NOT YET

Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)

chennaiite(261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )

189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14)

taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)

Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)

pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)

kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))

satyasingh1048( 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?)

sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)

Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)

Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)

Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)

Rahulkap1
189, | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet

261313 (65 Points)| IELTS - 9 Nov 2013 - Overall - 8 | ACS +ve - 30 Jul 2014 | EOI - 31 Jul 2014 | Waiting for an invite


----------



## Vasu G

kimh said:


> Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - :fingers crossed:
> 
> husain081 - Points 60 - (233914) EA - 05 Jun 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) - Invite - : Waiting
> 
> kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)
> 
> vemurianil
> 189, 60 points, 261312| ACS filed: 12 Apr 14 ACS positive: 02 Jun 14| Eoi filed:18th June| invite : NOT YET
> 
> Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)
> 
> chennaiite(261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )
> 
> 189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14)
> 
> taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)
> 
> Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)
> 
> pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)
> 
> kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))
> 
> satyasingh1048( 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?)
> 
> sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)
> 
> Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
> Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)
> 
> Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)
> 
> Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)
> 
> Rahulkap1
> 189, | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet
> 
> 261313 (65 Points)| IELTS - 9 Nov 2013 - Overall - 8 | ACS +ve - 30 Jul 2014 | EOI - 31 Jul 2014 | Waiting for an invite


Be ready with your Visa fee. You will get invited in immediate round itself.


----------



## kimh

Vasu G said:


> Be ready with your Visa fee. You will get invited in immediate round itself.


Hopefully 
May everyone waiting for an invite get it really soon.


----------



## ashish1137

adiii said:


> if it helps anyone ... i earn around 65k i had no experience before  either in india or aus .. i got few offers around 75 to 80 .. but am sticking to this until i get 189 grant ..


Thank you very much Adiii, that is very much helpful. I got my letter generated by my organization and with about 8 years of experience, my compa y giving me around 86k per annum but the tax racket is 32% there at this payout. :-(




rahulkap1 said:


> Dear Satya
> 
> Please keep me also in loop as I am also applying for the same code as you are. Have you also applied for 190 or 489 subclass as well?
> 
> If yes, then for which states you are considering? Any idea when immi website/ skillselect will update about the invitations it sent on 28th July 2014. so that we can have some idea about when the fate will turn for 60 pointers like us?
> 
> Anybody else with 233513 ANZSCO code & waiting for invitation please respond with your total scores.
> 
> _______________________________________________
> Rahulkap1
> 189, | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet


wait for 5 - 8 business days.



liuxyzy said:


> submitted on 19th June? do you know how long it probably takes to be invited. I submited on 22 July...:fingerscrossed:


invitations also depend on the job code you fall under and your points.



sultanshah said:


> Isnt 190 better than 189..as 190 is a speedy grant.


It depends on person to person 190 is now speeding up but until july this year it was on hold. Moreover it has a limitation to stay in the same state for first two yeats thereby suppressing your opportunities.



Rock4u said:


> I have a couple of questions regarding 189 and 190 type of Visa's.
> 
> 1) Is there any difference in terms of benefits that we receive from Government like benefits for Child's Schooling, Health Care etc.?
> 
> 2) Incsae of 190, After completion of 2 years in the sponsored state, do we need to apply for 190 visa again or we can move out of the state without the need to process any visa etc..?
> 
> 3) Does 190 have any different conditions pertaining to obtaining a Citizenship from Australia..?
> 
> Thank you..


1. No
2. Move out to any where without any visa processing with a notificatiin to the state.
3. no



chennaiite said:


> You sure 190 is faster? I thought it's above 189 in priority


Yes as pet dibp, it is. 190 has priority 3 while 189 has priority 4.


----------



## ashish1137

rahulkap1 said:


> Dear All, I have Following queries, please reply if you know about these -
> 
> 1. For which visa type CSOL is used for?
> 
> 2. Can anybody explain what is the difference between CSOL & State Nominated Occupation List.
> 
> 3. Can I apply for state sponsorship if my occupation is in CSOL but not listed in State Nominated occupation list? if yes, can i apply for any state of my choice or what is the way to choose state to get an invitation?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Rahul,

Please read my comments below.

1. CSOL is used for 190 subclass visa.
2. As far as my understand goes CSOL is DIBP list of occupations which entitles you to apply for 190 visa a d additional 5 points but you have to find out which states sponsor your nominated occupation. Every state has their own criteria of selection. You can read that respective states website for more details.
3. Can you please let me know where are uou referring to state nominated occupation list. It might be the occupations that a particular state is sponsoring, in that case you are eligible to apply for that state only when your nominated occupation lies in both the lists.


----------



## rahulkap1

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Please read my comments below.
> 
> 1. CSOL is used for 190 subclass visa.
> 2. As far as my understand goes CSOL is DIBP list of occupations which entitles you to apply for 190 visa a d additional 5 points but you have to find out which states sponsor your nominated occupation. Every state has their own criteria of selection. You can read that respective states website for more details.
> 3. Can you please let me know where are uou referring to state nominated occupation list. It might be the occupations that a particular state is sponsoring, in that case you are eligible to apply for that state only when your nominated occupation lies in both the lists.



Hi Ashish, thanks for replies.

ref# 3: Only ACT & NSW has my occupation code intheir respective state occupation lists. But both are not accepting invitations at present, unfortunately. So my query is- is it not the correct time to apply for 190 visa type in EOI? shall i wait for these two states to start accepting invitations. All other states in their occupation lists do not have my job code.

so only based on CSOL can I apply for 190 or occupation code has to be present in both CSOL & statewise occupationlist??


----------



## Pookiefoof

Anyone from the 263111 category received an invitation?


----------



## dixiechic

Any accountants who have submitted eoi in july?? I have submitted on 17th July with 60 points and still no invite..how long can this take?


----------



## rahulkap1

All 233513 applicants for 189 visa please comment their timelines and invitation experience alongwith their scores at -

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/510266-233513-code-applicants-189-visa-time-frames.html


----------



## athar.dcsian

*Should I create another EOI?*

Hi,

I have already received visa 189 invitation (received 28th July) but I am not availing it due to the fact that ACS has deducted 4 years experience and now I am shorten of 5 points. Someone, earlier suggested me to ignore ACS report and file EOI with full experience. However, I don't want to take the risk of losing that much visa amount and ban too. Hence, now I am trying for NSW SS Visa 190.

My query is should I create another EOI for Visa 190 OR wait for 2 months to get this invitation expired and then update EOI for Visa 190 option. NSW SS should be filed by 14th October.

Thanks,
Athar


----------



## hgan_16

Hi Seniors,

I have submitted my EOI (261311 - 189 - 60 Points) on 1st August, 2014. When can I expect to receive an invitation? 
I understand that people with 60 points who have applied on 18th or 19th June are yet to receive invite, but still as per your experience when can I expect to get an invite?

Any suggestions/speculations/guesses are welcome.

Thanks,
Harsh


----------



## GinjaNINJA

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have already received visa 189 invitation (received 28th July) but I am not availing it due to the fact that ACS has deducted 4 years experience and now I am shorten of 5 points. Someone, earlier suggested me to ignore ACS report and file EOI with full experience. However, I don't want to take the risk of losing that much visa amount and ban too. Hence, now I am trying for NSW SS Visa 190.
> 
> My query is should I create another EOI for Visa 190 OR wait for 2 months to get this invitation expired and then update EOI for Visa 190 option. NSW SS should be filed by 14th October.
> 
> Thanks,
> Athar


You can create a new EOI for NSW SS. The other EOI will will automatically lapse in 60 days.


----------



## athar.dcsian

GinjaNINJA said:


> You can create a new EOI for NSW SS. The other EOI will will automatically lapse in 60 days.


Thanks GinjaNinja. It helps.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

hgan_16 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI (261311 - 189 - 60 Points) on 1st August, 2014. When can I expect to receive an invitation?
> I understand that people with 60 points who have applied on 18th or 19th June are yet to receive invite, but still as per your experience when can I expect to get an invite?
> 
> Any suggestions/speculations/guesses are welcome.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harsh


Invitation process in highly unpredictable. EOI's are submitted throughout the globe. With 60 points mate i would say patience is the key.
Please keep yourself updated by clicking on inviatation rounds tab on the below link.

SkillSelect


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

I have an urgent qyery please
I just sumbmitted my EOI for visa 190 (NSW state sponsorship) with my IELTS score 6 each
but as i know that next round of SS for NSW will be open from 14 Oct so i have around 2 months to wait so my question is that is it possible for me to retake IELTS exam and sumbit my updated scores after sumbitting EOI
Secondly,if i can get 7 each then can i change my EOI from visa 190 to visa 189 and if yes then wats the timeframe till i can make changes in my EOI
Will there be any consequences of this change in my application process


----------



## pattern

singh_gurinderjit said:


> I have an urgent qyery please
> I just sumbmitted my EOI for visa 190 (NSW state sponsorship) with my IELTS score 6 each
> but as i know that next round of SS for NSW will be open from 14 Oct so i have around 2 months to wait so my question is that is it possible for me to retake IELTS exam and sumbit my updated scores after sumbitting EOI
> Secondly,if i can get 7 each then can i change my EOI from visa 190 to visa 189 and if yes then wats the timeframe till i can make changes in my EOI
> Will there be any consequences of this change in my application process


Well, as far as I understand you can resit the IELTS and in case you get 7+ on each you can update your EOI with the new TRF, but note that your "visa date of effect" will update from 3.8.2014 to the date you are doing the change. Then you can tick the 189 also within the same EOI.


----------



## athar.dcsian

singh_gurinderjit said:


> I have an urgent qyery please
> I just sumbmitted my EOI for visa 190 (NSW state sponsorship) with my IELTS score 6 each
> but as i know that next round of SS for NSW will be open from 14 Oct so i have around 2 months to wait so my question is that is it possible for me to retake IELTS exam and sumbit my updated scores after sumbitting EOI
> Secondly,if i can get 7 each then can i change my EOI from visa 190 to visa 189 and if yes then wats the timeframe till i can make changes in my EOI
> Will there be any consequences of this change in my application process


you can update EOI any time before getting Visa invitation 189 or 190. Once invitation is issued then it will freeze for next 60 days (either it's 189 or 190).


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

So it means i can change my visa type to 189 till the time i dont get invitation
I am looking to resit IELTS and my test result will be on 3-10-14 and as i applied for EOI visa 190 (NSW SS) on 2-8-14 and NSW next round opens on 14-10-14
so if i get 7 each and change my visa type to 189 on 3-10-14 then what happens to my EOI for visa 190
Does whole process restart again for 189 and will take another 2 months to get invitation for 189 visa from 3-10-14 
I am confused wat to do
As im interested in 189 visa but as i dont have 7 each so i have no other option than to go for 190 but is there any case i can apply for 189 after submitting my EOI for 190 visa
I am ready to resit ielts to score 7 each atleast i can try to score nd if i dont get 7 each then 190 visa is already in line


----------



## GinjaNINJA

singh_gurinderjit said:


> So it means i can change my visa type to 189 till the time i dont get invitation
> I am looking to resit IELTS and my test result will be on 3-10-14 and as i applied for EOI visa 190 (NSW SS) on 2-8-14 and NSW next round opens on 14-10-14
> so if i get 7 each and change my visa type to 189 on 3-10-14 then what happens to my EOI for visa 190
> Does whole process restart again for 189 and will take another 2 months to get invitation for 189 visa from 3-10-14
> I am confused wat to do
> As im interested in 189 visa but as i dont have 7 each so i have no other option than to go for 190 but is there any case i can apply for 189 after submitting my EOI for 190 visa
> I am ready to resit ielts to score 7 each atleast i can try to score nd if i dont get 7 each then 190 visa is already in line


buddy you can select both option 189 and 190. whichever invitation you get first either 189 or 190 it gets locked. goodluck with ielts and grab those 7 pointers


----------



## athar.dcsian

singh_gurinderjit said:


> So it means i can change my visa type to 189 till the time i dont get invitation
> I am looking to resit IELTS and my test result will be on 3-10-14 and as i applied for EOI visa 190 (NSW SS) on 2-8-14 and NSW next round opens on 14-10-14
> so if i get 7 each and change my visa type to 189 on 3-10-14 then what happens to my EOI for visa 190
> Does whole process restart again for 189 and will take another 2 months to get invitation for 189 visa from 3-10-14
> I am confused wat to do
> As im interested in 189 visa but as i dont have 7 each so i have no other option than to go for 190 but is there any case i can apply for 189 after submitting my EOI for 190 visa
> I am ready to resit ielts to score 7 each atleast i can try to score nd if i dont get 7 each then 190 visa is already in line


so it depends on your result on 3rd Oct. If you get 7 each then update your EOI for following:
1) Update IELTS score to 7
2) Add Visa 189 option
3) Remove Visa 190 option (as you are not willing anymore for 190 after qualifying for 189)

If you don't get IETLS 7 each then no update will be required and your EOI will be only targeting to 190

For now, no update is required in EOI. Just prepare for IELTS.

Hope it helps.


----------



## athar.dcsian

GinjaNINJA said:


> buddy you can select both option 189 and 190. whichever invitation you get first either 189 or 190 it gets locked. goodluck with ielts and grab those 7 pointers


Hi Ginja,

Currently, he's having 55 points. Will it make any affect if he selects 189 option now? (before getting IELTS result and end up to 65 points)? As per my understanding, his application won't be in the queue unless he cross pass mark criteria (60 points).

Your thoughts?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Ginja,
> 
> Currently, he's having 55 points. Will it make any affect if he selects 189 option now? (before getting IELTS result and end up to 65 points)? As per my understanding, his application won't be in the queue unless he cross pass mark criteria (60 points).
> 
> Your thoughts?


Yep you are right based on 55 points 189 wont be selected ever. But there is no harm in choosing both 189 and 190 once he grab those 7 pointers he can update the EOI.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Do i have to select 189 nd 190 both now or i can update 189 after 2 months also when i will get my ielts result


----------



## elamaran

Both are fine.


----------



## ddds

*Best option to select 189 or 190?*

hi Guys,

I'm new to this forum and just subscribed to the thread.
I got few queries with regard to EOI and hope you guys can help me out.
I initially wanted to get the state sponsorship for NSW but it ended like a raffle draw 
and as i know that next round of SS for NSW will be open from 14 October.
my question is that:
>how long does it take to process 189 subclass ?(Please note i have 65 marks)
>i have selected 190 and preferred state as NSW (will this work by any chance ?)

Thanks guys
awaiting your reply


----------



## liuxyzy

From the14 July round results, 2613 was invited by the18 June. However, I found that the20 June hasn't been invited in the28 June round. What's happened in 2613... Worry about it.


----------



## sathi

How come, 28 July report is not out on the Invitation Rounds site yet? Also, I am waiting to know how many positions for FS 489 in Aug? July was 10+10. If they do not increase it, it will be an unending wait.


----------



## cc112358

liuxyzy said:


> From the14 July round results, 2613 was invited by the18 June. However, I found that the20 June hasn't been invited in the28 June round. What's happened in 2613... Worry about it.


When did you submit it with how many score? I submitted 2613 with 60 points on 20th of June and still wait for the invitation.


----------



## Pookiefoof

Anyone got invited recently for Victoria SS?


----------



## pattern

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Do i have to select 189 nd 190 both now or i can update 189 after 2 months also when i will get my ielts result


If you don't have at least 60 points right now you wouldn't be able to tick the 189 now.


----------



## liuxyzy

cc112358 said:


> When did you submit it with how many score? I submitted 2613 with 60 points on 20th of June and still wait for the invitation.


22th of July. That's my question why you haven't recieved the invitation... It should be...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nishant Dundas

ddds said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and just subscribed to the thread.
> I got few queries with regard to EOI and hope you guys can help me out.
> I initially wanted to get the state sponsorship for NSW but it ended like a raffle draw
> and as i know that next round of SS for NSW will be open from 14 October.
> my question is that:
> >how long does it take to process 189 subclass ?(Please note i have 65 marks)
> >i have selected 190 and preferred state as NSW (will this work by any chance ?)
> 
> Thanks guys
> awaiting your reply


With 65 points you will get your invite soon, no need to worry.
Probably by 14th October you could get the visa too!!!
Hahaha!!!
Hope y have selected 189 too in eoi, if not then please do so at the earliest.

Btw, with 65 points why to go for ss, just go with 189

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## tirik.ijrad

sathi said:


> How come, 28 July report is not out on the Invitation Rounds site yet? Also, I am waiting to know how many positions for FS 489 in Aug? July was 10+10. If they do not increase it, it will be an unending wait.


489 can be allotted by States also. There isn't any ceiling defined.


----------



## paisrikanth

Skillselect website is not yet updated :frusty:


----------



## pattern

paisrikanth said:


> Skillselect website is not yet updated :frusty:


Hah, I keep pushing F5 the whole day and thinking how unprofessional is from their side to delay this update for so long (note that "Next invitation rounds" page is so outdated that is still showing 14th and 28th of July...), but now I am starting to realize that it is very likely that soon I am going to be just the next Aussie who does not believe that work is the most important in the world


----------



## sathi

*489 - family sponsored 10 for 14 jul, 10 for 28 jul*



tirik.ijrad said:


> 489 can be allotted by States also. There isn't any ceiling defined.


489 - family sponsored 10 for 14 jul, 10 for 28 jul


----------



## rahulkap1

I feel immi web site will be updated in next month in August only before next invitation round.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

sathi said:


> 489 - family sponsored 10 for 14 jul, 10 for 28 jul


No..its regional sponsored...


----------



## ddds

Nishant Dundas said:


> With 65 points you will get your invite soon, no need to worry.
> Probably by 14th October you could get the visa too!!!
> Hahaha!!!
> Hope y have selected 189 too in eoi, if not then please do so at the earliest.
> 
> Btw, with 65 points why to go for ss, just go with 189
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks a lot for the wonderful reply Nishant..
I selected 189 and 190 and thought SS might expedite the process.
i wont apply for the SS until the next 2 selection rounds are complete( hopefully i will get an email as you thought )
one more question, do i have to un-tick 190 in the EOI ?
thanks for the reply once again.


----------



## nal.tck

Guys EoI was submitted on the 8th of July with 60 points.Applying for accountant category.Will I get invited soon?perhaps on the next round?


----------



## rahulkap1

Dear Sir/ Madams
I observe lot many people asking here when they are going to receive invitation? 
But as far as I know it all depends on the number of applications & points a person claims.
Out of this skillselect website only provides points against which no. of invitations issued (data is for all occupations combined), other data is grey &
Occupation wise applications received is also not public. Without these no probability can be applied about the expected invitation.
Correct me if I am wrong?


----------



## Rishikesh5555

*Next Round - 11th August*

Hi.. Wishing everyone the best for the round on Monday 11th August.. When will the results of the previous round be available ?? I have been checking Skillselect everyday..


Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - :fingers crossed: 

husain081 - Points 60 - (233914) EA - 05 Jun 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) - Invite - : Waiting

kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)

vemurianil
189, 60 points, 261312| ACS filed: 12 Apr 14 ACS positive: 02 Jun 14| Eoi filed:18th June| invite : NOT YET

Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)

chennaiite(261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )

189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14)

taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)

Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)

pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)

kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))

satyasingh1048( 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?)

sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)

Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)

Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)

Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)

Rahulkap1
189, | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet

261313 (65 Points)| IELTS - 9 Nov 2013 - Overall - 8 | ACS +ve - 30 Jul 2014 | EOI - 31 Jul 2014 | Waiting for an invite

__________________
261313 (65 Points)| IELTS - 27 Jul 2013 - L-8, S-8, R-9, W-7.5 | ACS +ve - 30 Jul 2014 | EOI | Waiting for an invite


----------



## WannaOz

Rishikesh5555 said:


> Hi.. Wishing everyone the best for the round on Monday 11th August.. When will the results of the previous round be available ?? I have been checking Skillselect everyday..
> 
> Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - :fingers crossed:
> 
> husain081 - Points 60 - (233914) EA - 05 Jun 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) - Invite - : Waiting
> 
> kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)
> 
> vemurianil
> 189, 60 points, 261312| ACS filed: 12 Apr 14 ACS positive: 02 Jun 14| Eoi filed:18th June| invite : NOT YET
> 
> Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)
> 
> chennaiite(261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )
> 
> 189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14)
> 
> taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)
> 
> Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)
> 
> pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)
> 
> kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))
> 
> satyasingh1048( 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?)
> 
> sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)
> 
> Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
> Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)
> 
> Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)
> 
> Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)
> 
> Rahulkap1
> 189, | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet
> 
> 261313 (65 Points)| IELTS - 9 Nov 2013 - Overall - 8 | ACS +ve - 30 Jul 2014 | EOI - 31 Jul 2014 | Waiting for an invite
> 
> __________________
> 261313 (65 Points)| IELTS - 27 Jul 2013 - L-8, S-8, R-9, W-7.5 | ACS +ve - 30 Jul 2014 | EOI | Waiting for an invite


Add me too

Jobcode – 261111 ; Subclass 190 ; IELTS – 7+ (all) ; ACS +ve ; Total Points with Vic SS - 65 points 

EOI – 8-May-2014 ; Victoria SS Applied - 10-May-2014 ; Initial Ack – 14-May-2014 ; Final Ack - Pending


----------



## WannaOz

EOI for 189 applied on 11 july
60 points

Jobcode – 261111 ; Subclass 190 ; IELTS – 7+ (all) ; ACS +ve ; Total Points with Vic SS - 65 points 

EOI – 8-May-2014 ; Victoria SS Applied - 10-May-2014 ; Initial Ack – 14-May-2014 ; Final Ack - Pending


----------



## Pookiefoof

WannaOz said:


> Add me too
> 
> Jobcode – 261111 ; Subclass 190 ; IELTS – 7+ (all) ; ACS +ve ; Total Points with Vic SS - 65 points
> 
> EOI – 8-May-2014 ; Victoria SS Applied - 10-May-2014 ; Initial Ack – 14-May-2014 ; Final Ack - Pending


Seems like no job code under 263111.


----------



## Vasu G

Report is out guys....

I think there is a glitch.... 

For 2613 - 60 points - Date of Effect - 08/05/2014 ....... This is insane.

SkillSelect - 28 July round results


----------



## paisrikanth

Getting more anxious now guys


----------



## paisrikanth

it's just 73 invites for 2613**


----------



## chennaiite

Vasu G said:


> Report is out guys....
> 
> I think there is a glitch....
> 
> For 2613 - 60 points - Date of Effect - 08/05/2014 ....... This is insane.
> 
> SkillSelect - 28 July round results


Yes there is a glitch. While I'm happy the cut off for 2611 is showing as 60, the doe is showing as a future date in September. Clear error

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## liuxyzy

Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - :fingers crossed: 

husain081 - Points 60 - (233914) EA - 05 Jun 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) - Invite - : Waiting

kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)

vemurianil
189, 60 points, 261312| ACS filed: 12 Apr 14 ACS positive: 02 Jun 14| Eoi filed:18th June| invite : NOT YET

Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)

chennaiite(261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )

189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14)

taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)

Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)

pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)

kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))

satyasingh1048( 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?)

sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)

Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)

Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)

Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)

Rahulkap1
189, | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet
KIMH
261313 (65 Points)| IELTS - 9 Nov 2013 - Overall - 8 | ACS +ve - 30 Jul 2014 | EOI - 31 Jul 2014 | Waiting for an invite 
Liuxyzy
189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...


----------



## sathi

we are still on 5th Aug only. How come the cut off for FS 489 is 14 Aug 2014 ?? ?????

Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	65	14/08/2014 1:01am


----------



## cc112358

paisrikanth said:


> it's just 73 invites for 2613**


It's not fair, why they treat IT like this. Shouldn't there be 207 per round?


----------



## liuxyzy

Vasu G said:


> Report is out guys....
> 
> I think there is a glitch....
> 
> For 2613 - 60 points - Date of Effect - 08/05/2014 ....... This is insane.
> 
> SkillSelect - 28 July round results


It's totally insane... How the effect date brings forward....


----------



## pattern

Vasu G said:


> Report is out guys....
> 
> I think there is a glitch....
> 
> For 2613 - 60 points - Date of Effect - 08/05/2014 ....... This is insane.
> 
> SkillSelect - 28 July round results


That is all bulsh1t that they put in this report! It is unbelievable how unreliable all the data is! Are they drunk or something? What are those dates?! Look for the BAs and SAs:
2611 ICT Business and System Analysts 60 2/09/2014 5:50pm :embarassed: This is in the future!


----------



## rahulkap1

is there any way to check cut off dates for other professions. like 2335 ????

yup, I saw 2611 ICT dates, I thought for a while DDMM format would be MMDD, but that is not the case.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	65	14/08/2014 1:01am

Is this happening ? 14/08 is like 10 days in the future lol


----------



## sadeed

*Generating EOI while another ACS is in process*

Hi,

Just wanted to confirm on my situation as I m holding a ACS with 7.11 years of experience with 55 points and have already applied for the new ACS to have 8 years of experience listed on my ACS making my total point 60. My question is while my new ACS application is in process, can I generate my EOI now before the new ACS report is with me and apply later when my new ACS is generated.

If I can apply the EOI should I use the new ACS reference no. or the old reference no.

Or Should I wait for the new ACS to arrive and only then I should generate my EOI.

Can my visa application get rejected due to the fact that I have generated the EOI when I was not having my 60 points in total.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pattern

rahulkap1 said:


> is there any way to check cut off dates for other professions. like 2335 ????
> 
> yup, I saw 2611 ICT dates, I thought for a while DDMM format would be MMDD, but that is not the case.


Since they did not put specific cut off for 2335 it should be the general cut off (if it is the correct date as I am starting to doubt that):
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 60 16/07/2014 3:00pm


----------



## 189

28th July report is out now
SkillSelect - 28 July round results

I do no understand for 2613*, it says 60 pointers are invited until 8th May 2014. But during last round (14th July - SkillSelect - 14 July round results) itself 60 pointers with 18th june were invited.


Please suggest how the date moved backward?


----------



## kingcantona7

189 said:


> 28th July report is out now
> SkillSelect - 28 July round results
> 
> I do no understand for 2613*, it says 60 pointers are invited until 8th May 2014. But during last round (14th July - SkillSelect - 14 July round results) itself 60 pointers with 18th june were invited.
> 
> 
> Please suggest how the date moved backward?


i think its a technical error. bcoz if u look at 2611, it says 02/09..which means 2nd next month..this should mean they probably had a time machine to go into future and give invitations..
even if going by the month/day format, i think it cannot be right, because it says all applications for 2613 till today is done..which is also wrong..
i guess nothing to worry, technical glitch
and quota for 2613 is 280, instead of 514(207+ 207 as per prorata).


----------



## 189

sadeed said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to confirm on my situation as I m holding a ACS with 7.11 years of experience with 55 points and have already applied for the new ACS to have 8 years of experience listed on my ACS making my total point 60. My question is while my new ACS application is in process, can I generate my EOI now before the new ACS report is with me and apply later when my new ACS is generated.
> 
> If I can apply the EOI should I use the new ACS reference no. or the old reference no.
> 
> Or Should I wait for the new ACS to arrive and only then I should generate my EOI.
> 
> Can my visa application get rejected due to the fact that I have generated the EOI when I was not having my 60 points in total.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Bro

you may create and save EOI, before submit you need your ACS reference number. always use the reference number which is relevant in your case the new one with 8 year experience.

I suggest wait for few weeks/months, create EOI and save only. once you get ACS ID submit it.


----------



## 189

kingcantona7 said:


> i think its a technical error. bcoz if u look at 2611, it says 02/09..which means 2nd next month..this should mean they probably had a time machine to go into future and give invitations..
> even if going by the month/day format, i think it cannot be right, because it says all applications for 2613 till today is done..which is also wrong..
> i guess nothing to worry, technical glitch
> and quota for 2613 is 280, instead of 514(207+ 207 as per prorata).


well i have checked past few reports and noticed similar glitch (or whatever) exists once during 2013. Ironically not rectified.

Now this questions the authenticity of this whole report!!


----------



## kingcantona7

hope they keep their word on the prorata thing next round onwards..then we all will get it next round itself.
and the reason vasu din get this time is they gave only 73 invitations for 2613(280-207)


----------



## Vasu G

189 said:


> well i have checked past few reports and noticed similar glitch (or whatever) exists once during 2013. Ironically not rectified.
> 
> Now this questions the authenticity of this whole report!!


Yes.. There are few reports in the past. 

At times they did rectify.. Lets hope they do. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chennaiite

There have been 217 invites to 2611 instead of usual 67.

This could well be at the expense of 2613 because they have received less invites

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> hope they keep their word on the prorata thing next round onwards..then we all will get it next round itself.
> and the reason vasu din get this time is they gave only 73 invitations for 2613(280-207)



Yea. It might be. But considering the mistakes in the report, there might be a mistakes in occupation ceilings as well. No one knows. 

I think they need some serious developers to update the reports properly...  LOL


----------



## 189756

Vasu G said:


> Yea. It might be. But considering the mistakes in the report, there might be a mistakes in occupation ceilings as well. No one knows.
> 
> I think they need some serious developers to update the reports properly...  LOL


I am kind of looking at the report and laughing :lol: .. well we thought there was influx of 65 pointers .. looks like it wasn't the case .. good luck for all you waiting .. can expect in next rounds hopefully


----------



## liuxyzy

It seems they gave more invitations to 2611 but 2613...more on 2613 next round?:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## 189756

This shows Australia clearly needs more 2613


----------



## Vasu G

adiii said:


> I am kind of looking at the report and laughing :lol: .. well we thought there was influx of 65 pointers .. looks like it wasn't the case .. good luck for all you waiting .. can expect in next rounds hopefully


I think it is the influx of 65 pointers.. The count would have miss matched with 2611*. 

Waiting waiting....


----------



## kingcantona7

yeah vasu.maybe they messed up the occupational report also.


----------



## pattern

Vasu G said:


> Yea. It might be. But considering the mistakes in the report, there might be a mistakes in occupation ceilings as well. No one knows.
> 
> I think they need some serious developers to update the reports properly...  LOL


They also need some serious report analysts who check their work before they upload the report and expose their lack of professionalism tho the whole world...


----------



## Vasu G

pattern said:


> They also need some serious report analysts who check their work before they upload the report and expose their lack of professionalism tho the whole world...


Fortunately .. I am working on reporting and ETL tools... 

Now I am confidant that I can find a job easily in OZ...


----------



## liuxyzy

adiii said:


> I am kind of looking at the report and laughing :lol: .. well we thought there was influx of 65 pointers .. looks like it wasn't the case .. good luck for all you waiting .. can expect in next rounds hopefully


"189 261313 60 Points EOI 22th July 14" all same with yours...:lol:


----------



## 189756

liuxyzy said:


> "189 261313 60 Points EOI 22th July 14" all same with yours...:lol:


Hopefully we get it in early september


----------



## liuxyzy

adiii said:


> Hopefully we get it in early september


ray:ray:ray: Hopefully...


----------



## rameshkd

Add me in as well

189;261311 (60 Points); EOI Lodged: 05/08/14; Invitation: ??


----------



## taniska

We can raise this discrepancy in the below link. But not sure whether we will get the response or not...

Feedback – About our Service


----------



## chennaiite

taniska said:


> We can raise this discrepancy in the below link. But not sure whether we will get the response or not...
> 
> Feedback â About our Service


Isn't there a way to call and inform them of the discrepancy? 

A lot of people depend on these reports to make critical decisions, specially when one is waiting for 189 while already having 190 invite

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vasu G

chennaiite said:


> Isn't there a way to call and inform them of the discrepancy?
> 
> A lot of people depend on these reports to make critical decisions, specially when one is waiting for 189 while already having 190 invite
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Yaa. Correct dude !!

I am one among them...


----------



## 189756

189 said:


> well i have checked past few reports and noticed similar glitch (or whatever) exists once during 2013. Ironically not rectified.
> 
> Now this questions the authenticity of this whole report!!


Can you please provide me links with the last year reports which had glitch to see if they rectified it in the later rounds


----------



## totomaze

*Messy report*

Yep this report is a big mess. For the last invitation round 14th of july I send a Technical Enquiry Form about the broken link (Unauthorised) and they fixed it the same day. A couple of days ago I asked them when the last report will be up to date and they replied : "This will be published on our website in due course."

Maybe someone can send another enquiry to review the report ? 
skillselect.govspace.gov.au/help/

*EOI *05/07/2014 , 60 pts , 231312 , *Invitation *?


----------



## siddharth86

In last invitation round statistics, I have query on 'Invitation process and cut-off date by point score' table,
What does the column - 'Visa date of effect' mean?


----------



## Vasu G

siddharth86 said:


> In last invitation round statistics, I have query on 'Invitation process and cut-off date by point score' table,
> What does the column - 'Visa date of effect' mean?


It means, till that date of submitted/points reached EOI's are invited. 

Note : Don't look into latest report, It is full of sh*t (mistakes).


----------



## siddharth86

Thanks Vasu.


----------



## 189756

I was hoping they will fix it by morning.. This is Unacceptable from DIBP staff


----------



## Visionary

Add me too... 
ANZSCO 263111 - Computer Networks and Systems Engineer |60 pts| EOI 23 July 2014

Anyone in similiar ANZSCO code waiting for invite?


----------



## dixiechic

adiii said:


> I was hoping they will fix it by morning.. This is Unacceptable from DIBP staff


is it possible that the cut-off dates for accountant category is also wrong?? its given as 8/7/2014. Since the other dates dont make sense...am not sure if I should rely on this cut-off date for accountant category


----------



## paisrikanth

Nobody of us is sure if the data is correct or not.. We need to wait.. But It is ironical that no one from the thread got an invite in this round


----------



## rameshkd

I'm applying through a consultancy. My consultant said, about 60-70 applications are 60 points, hence max 2-3 rounds, one would get an invitation.
Do we have anyone here waiting for more than 3-4 rounds.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

rameshkd said:


> I'm applying through a consultancy. My consultant said, about 60-70 applications are 60 points, hence max 2-3 rounds, one would get an invitation.
> Do we have anyone here waiting for more than 3-4 rounds.


For which Code are you applying?


----------



## taniska

Any idea on how long it would take for UC 457(Temp Work Permit) Visa grant after medicals.

Thanks


----------



## rameshkd

Ravi_Pune said:


> For which Code are you applying?


Analyst programmer-261311
IELTS: R:8.5,S:8.0,L:8.0,W:7.5
189/60 points
EOI Files: 05/8/14


----------



## nal.tck

dixiechic said:


> is it possible that the cut-off dates for accountant category is also wrong?? its given as 8/7/2014. Since the other dates dont make sense...am not sure if I should rely on this cut-off date for accountant category


Looks all right for accountants.Date somewhat makes sense.


----------



## BossLadyMo

Hello everyone! Pls I need your help. While filling my EOI, I got to the stage where it says WORK EXPERIENCE IN PAST 10 YRS. Now, I have 2.4yrs work experience in 2 companies, so I can't claim points. However, since the assessing body only required one year, I sent my most recent 14mths experience for assessment. Now I need to apply for state sponsorship, and the state requires 2yrs (although they don't require the 2yrs assessed). I ticked allthe employment as related to my nominated occupation, even though only one company was assessed. Since it does not count for points, does it matter if I ticked it related despite it not being assessed? On the other hand, if I tick it as not related, the state might not select my EOI......Or does anyone know if the state will consider the work exp even if I tick it as not related?

Or should I just leave it ticked as related to nominated occupation, since it is less than 3yrs and it doesnt add any points?

Thank you!


----------



## Nishant Dundas

rahulkap1 said:


> Dear Sir/ Madams
> I observe lot many people asking here when they are going to receive invitation?
> But as far as I know it all depends on the number of applications & points a person claims.
> Out of this skillselect website only provides points against which no. of invitations issued (data is for all occupations combined), other data is grey &
> Occupation wise applications received is also not public. Without these no probability can be applied about the expected invitation.
> Correct me if I am wrong?


You are a very sensible guy I have met on this forum after a long time!!!!
Yup you are correct!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

BossLadyMo said:


> Hello everyone! Pls I need your help. While filling my EOI, I got to the stage where it says WORK EXPERIENCE IN PAST 10 YRS. Now, I have 2.4yrs work experience in 2 companies, so I can't claim points. However, since the assessing body only required one year, I sent my most recent 14mths experience for assessment. Now I need to apply for state sponsorship, and the state requires 2yrs (although they don't require the 2yrs assessed). I ticked allthe employment as related to my nominated occupation, even though only one company was assessed. Since it does not count for points, does it matter if I ticked it related despite it not being assessed? On the other hand, if I tick it as not related, the state might not select my EOI......Or does anyone know if the state will consider the work exp even if I tick it as not related?
> 
> Or should I just leave it ticked as related to nominated occupation, since it is less than 3yrs and it doesnt add any points?
> 
> Thank you!


Buddy, both ways are correct.
If you keep it as relevant the eoi won't give you points.
If you don't tick relevant then too eoi won't give you points.

Since you are applying for ss and they don't need assessed work exp (hope you have properly verified this as almost every ss requires assessed work exp), go ahead with relevant.
Always remember, In tricky situations, always contact dibp directly, as they know rules better than any forum member, I including me.
My opinion is go for relevant exp but I also suggest you spend a few cents on an international call and enquire.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## BossLadyMo

Thank you Nishant! VIC and QLD don't need all your work experience assessed, but you need to have a positive skill assessment.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

BossLadyMo said:


> Thank you Nishant! VIC and QLD don't need all your work experience assessed, but you need to have a positive skill assessment.


Best of luck friend!!!

Though do keep in mind that when 3_yrs get over in your work exp in eoi, it will automatically give you 5_points, so bed careful in case invitation does not come before it

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## elamaran

BossLadyMo said:


> Thank you Nishant! VIC and QLD don't need all your work experience assessed, but you need to have a positive skill assessment.


You can think of reassessing your overall experience, to be on safer side. How long it took for your assessment, and for reassessment it may take less time compared to your earlier assessment.


----------



## BossLadyMo

Reassessing overall experience will take another 3months...and I cant even claim points cos it's less than 3yrs. I guess as long as it's not up to 3yrs, and can't claim points, there is no problem.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

BossLadyMo said:


> Reassessing overall experience will take another 3months...and I cant even claim points cos it's less than 3yrs. I guess as long as it's not up to 3yrs, and can't claim points, there is no problem.


Yup

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## nallamothu.msc

Applied for 261312, developer programmer 1st sug 2014, hope will get invitation in 4th or 5 th round


----------



## kimh

nallamothu.msc said:


> Applied for 261312, developer programmer 1st sug 2014, hope will get invitation in 4th or 5 th round


Points?


----------



## 189756

Looks like they have no intention of rectifying there mistake on reports .. That is such a disgrace to IMMI. Now have to keep waiting untill sunday night to see where we stand


----------



## Pookiefoof

There is a chance this might affect all in the process of getting the visa approval 

Scott Morrison demands urgent report from Immigration Department about claims of widespread visa fraud and migration crime


----------



## 189756

Pookiefoof said:


> There is a chance this might affect all in the process of getting the visa approval
> 
> Scott Morrison demands urgent report from Immigration Department about claims of widespread visa fraud and migration crime


It is just another day in Oz Politics .. Labor vs Liberal ! I dont think australia can survive without migration. May be place stricter rules but end of the day if you are genuine and have skill they have no reason to deny you.


----------



## cc112358

adiii said:


> Looks like they have no intention of rectifying there mistake on reports .. That is such a disgrace to IMMI. Now have to keep waiting untill sunday night to see where we stand


They have slightly modified the date for 2611, the date now is 02/09/2013


----------



## 189

Pookiefoof said:


> There is a chance this might affect all in the process of getting the visa approval
> 
> Scott Morrison demands urgent report from Immigration Department about claims of widespread visa fraud and migration crime



Don’t worry too much about this; it is about visa frauds such as,

- Many Afghan, Indonesian refugees
- Somali ppl using OZ passport
- And many other high risk countries national entering the country with no signs of exit

One of the recent scam taken from Australian Breaking News Headlines & World News Online | SMH.com.au

The racket involves Somali-born people with Australian or New Zealand passports giving their passports to Somali nationals to enter the country. They exploited a loophole in Australia's border control system that meant using an Australian or New Zealand passport to enter the country twice without a corresponding departure did not trigger an alert.


----------



## 189756

cc112358 said:


> They have slightly modified the date for 2611, the date now is 02/09/2013


Wonder why they did not correct the 2613


----------



## Pookiefoof

cc112358 said:


> They have slightly modified the date for 2611, the date now is 02/09/2013


May I know where to check the status?


----------



## Rizwan125

*Need Expert Advice*

Dear Experts and Seniors,,
i want to apply for 489 State Sponsored as Mechanical Engineer 233512.

with 6 each only State is Northern Territory????????should i go for it???or any other option


Becaus itss too long for waiting as 489 Family Sponsored in Victoria..

Regards


----------



## Pookiefoof

adiii said:


> It is just another day in Oz Politics .. Labor vs Liberal ! I dont think australia can survive without migration. May be place stricter rules but end of the day if you are genuine and have skill they have no reason to deny you.


But still, better act fast before they tighten up the application process.


----------



## rahulkap1

Dear all, 
Still Date for 489 visa seems unreliable... How come till 14 August?

Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	65	14/08/2014 1:01am


----------



## Usha Abhilash

rahulkap1 said:


> Dear all,
> Still Date for 489 visa seems unreliable... How come till 14 August?
> 
> Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	65	14/08/2014 1:01am


Hope this helps

*Invitation process and cut offs*

The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.

What i have inferred is that those who have submitted EOI for subclass 489 with 65 points will get an invite before 14/8/14.


----------



## sathi

Forget last round. Next round invites will start coming Monday. Let us look forward to that. After that, let us hope in the report, they will put the right dates.
For FS 489, with 10 slots for every round, God only knows when mine applied first week June, will find any luck.


----------



## elamaran

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hope this helps
> 
> *Invitation process and cut offs*
> 
> The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.
> 
> What i have inferred is that those who have submitted EOI for subclass 489 with 65 points will get an invite before 14/8/14.


No. Its the details of EOI which is invited in that particular round. Its not about future round.
The date is wrong, there is a chance that they have mentioned 2014 instead of 2013.
You compare details of past rounds to have a better understanding.


----------



## elamaran

rahulkap1 said:


> Dear all,
> Still Date for 489 visa seems unreliable... How come till 14 August?
> 
> Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	65	14/08/2014 1:01am


It might be 14/08/2013 1:01:am

Instead of 2013 they might have updated 2014.

Just guess.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

elamaran said:


> No. Its the details of EOI which is invited in that particular round. Its not about future round.
> The date is wrong, there is a chance that they have mentioned 2014 instead of 2013.
> You compare details of past rounds to have a better understanding.


ok, thanks


----------



## Ravi_Pune

cc112358 said:


> They have slightly modified the date for 2611, the date now is 02/09/2013


Even then the dates are not right...  
cos the 26th May rounds said they had invited 60 pointers till April 3rd 2014, they just cant back date it... 
link: http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/SkillSelect/results/26-may-2014.aspx

Do we have any one who received invite on 28th July round??


----------



## sathi

In Mar & April this year, they had cleared FS 489 for Jan, Feb, and March 2014. sometimes 60 points, sometimes 65. 
Then they started a couple of months back, showing Aug last year. Then after that Feb last year. 
It is without any base. 
Fact is: invites are not coming.


----------



## chennaiite

Pookiefoof said:


> May I know where to check the status?


You can check here: SkillSelect - 28 July round results


----------



## chennaiite

cc112358 said:


> They have slightly modified the date for 2611, the date now is 02/09/2013


I noticed the same. As someone pointed out, this cant be right because May 26th round had a cut off as 60 and doe as some point in april 2014


----------



## rahulb

Hi All - I Applied EOI on 9-Apr-2014 but I haven't got any response yet. Can somebody help me to understand how much it takes to get EOI? I have total points as 60 under 189 category, 261112—systems analyst.


----------



## rali

Hi All,

I have compared the results published by skillselect and the total invitations of July 28, 2014 round doesn't tally with 1260 total. See the attachment.


----------



## cc112358

rali said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have compared the results published by skillselect and the total invitations of July 28, 2014 round doesn't tally with 1260 total. See the attachment.


They just switched the prorata of 2611 and 2613, normally, 2611 only has 67 per round, 2613 has 207 per round, however, this time, the limit was switched, so weird.


----------



## chennaiite

cc112358 said:


> They just switched the prorata of 2611 and 2613, normally, 2611 only has 67 per round, 2613 has 207 per round, however, this time, the limit was switched, so weird.


It may not appear soo wierd to 2611-ers after all


----------



## Mirkomrt

There is something that does not make sense.

For 2613 Software application programmer 
In the 14th of July 2104 invitation round the Visa Date of Effect is 18/06/2014
In the 28th of July 2014 invitation round the Visa the Date of Effect is 08/05/2014

How is it possible?


----------



## chennaiite

Mirkomrt said:


> There is something that does not make sense.
> 
> For 2613 Software application programmer
> In the 14th of July 2104 invitation round the Visa Date of Effect is 18/06/2014
> In the 28th of July 2014 invitation round the Visa the Date of Effect is 08/05/2014
> 
> How is it possible?


Well that has been discussed a zillion times. 

Let's just wait for coming Monday and also the Monday after the coming Monday.

The air shall clear, eventually, my friend ;-)


----------



## Mirkomrt

My understanding is that it is impossible. Are we on the same page?


----------



## chennaiite

Mirkomrt said:


> My understanding is that it is impossible. Are we on the same page?


Yup. Impossible, Impractical and Absurd.

We're on the same page and same line ;-)

What's your occ? It's great to update your signature. It'll help you and many others.


----------



## Mirkomrt

chennaiite said:


> Yup. Impossible, Impractical and Absurd.
> 
> We're on the same page and same line ;-)
> 
> What's your occ? It's great to update your signature. It'll help you and many others.



I have lodged an eoi for 2613,
date of effect 07th of July 2014 
Points: 60

After 5 years in oz and two kids born here I hope to get the invitation soon.


----------



## Mirkomrt

chennaiite said:


> Yup. Impossible, Impractical and Absurd.
> 
> We're on the same page and same line ;-)
> 
> What's your occ? It's great to update your signature. It'll help you and many others.


I tried to update my signature but it says that I do not have the right to have one.


----------



## Vasu G

Mirkomrt said:


> I tried to update my signature but it says that I do not have the right to have one.


Well my friend !! you should post at least 5 posts to do that ..


----------



## Mirkomrt

Vasu G said:


> Well my friend !! you should post at least 5 posts to do that ..


Considering that the 14 of July they have invited people in 2613 one day before your visa date of effect, how it is possible that they did not invite you the 28th of July.
I start thinking that something dodgie happened during last round...

Wha do you think?


----------



## Vasu G

Mirkomrt said:


> Considering that the 14 of July they have invited people in 2613 one day before your visa date of effect, how it is possible that they did not invite you the 28th of July.
> I start thinking that something dodgie happened during last round...
> 
> Wha do you think?


That is a million dollar question now !!!  

I am thinking that it is because of 65 pointers jumped in. This period is the graduation period in Aus. So people, who completed their graduation last year might have completed their professional year an submitted EOI with 65 points. This could be the possible scenario.


----------



## cc112358

Vasu G said:


> That is a million dollar question now !!!
> 
> I am thinking that it is because of 65 pointers jumped in. This period is the graduation period in Aus. So people, who completed their graduation last year might have completed their professional year an submitted EOI with 65 points. This could be the possible scenario.


my guess is that they only invited 73 for 2613 last round, if the occupation ceiling data was correct.


----------



## Mirkomrt

Vasu G said:


> That is a million dollar question now !!!
> 
> I am thinking that it is because of 65 pointers jumped in. This period is the graduation period in Aus. So people, who completed their graduation last year might have completed their professional year an submitted EOI with 65 points. This could be the possible scenario.


Can you get an invitation for 189 when you hold one fir 190?


----------



## Vasu G

Mirkomrt said:


> Can you get an invitation for 189 when you hold one fir 190?


I had separate EOI's for 189 & 190. So Yes.


----------



## Vasu G

cc112358 said:


> my guess is that they only invited 73 for 2613 last round, if the occupation ceiling data was correct.


May be but, I personally think that report is completely messed up.


----------



## cc112358

Vasu G said:


> May be but, I personally think that report is completely messed up.


anyway, let's hope we are all invited on the 14/08 round. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chennaiite

cc112358 said:


> anyway, let's hope we are all invited on the 14/08 round. :fingerscrossed:


11/08 man :cell:


----------



## Vasu G

cc112358 said:


> anyway, let's hope we are all invited on the 14/08 round. :fingerscrossed:


It is rather 11/08 ....


----------



## IndigoKKing

Ok... my agent launched the EOI today after some vigorous follow-up. Hope I make it to the 25th August Round

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kimh

Hi All,

Any idea about the IST time when we can expect the invites?


----------



## TeamRanger

kimh said:


> Hi All, Any idea about the IST time when we can expect the invites?


Sunday 7:30 pm


----------



## ashish1137

chennaiite said:


> Yup. Impossible, Impractical and Absurd.
> 
> We're on the same page and same line ;-)
> 
> What's your occ? It's great to update your signature. It'll help you and many others.


Thanks a ton for trying to stop the flooding. :-(


----------



## 189756

2613 |Software and Applications Programmers |5004 |280

How many invites can we expect on 11th Aug ?? will it be more than 200 if the mistake is rectified ?? I believe all the 65 pointers got invite until July 17th from following one of the members on this thread.


----------



## cc112358

adiii said:


> 2613 |Software and Applications Programmers |5004 |280
> 
> How many invites can we expect on 11th Aug ?? will it be more than 200 if the mistake is rectified ?? I believe all the 65 pointers got invite until July 17th from following one of the members on this thread.


let's hope there will be more than 200 invitees the coming round.


----------



## Mirkomrt

adiii said:


> 2613 |Software and Applications Programmers |5004 |280
> 
> How many invites can we expect on 11th Aug ?? will it be more than 200 if the mistake is rectified ?? I believe all the 65 pointers got invite until July 17th from following one of the members on this thread.




Hi 
Why do you think that: 
" I believe all the 65 pointers got invite until July 17th from following one of the members on this thread"

Is there someone with 65 points in the profession 2613 and Visa date of effect 27th o July that received an invitation on the 28th of July invitation round?


----------



## Mirkomrt

I analysed any report, compared dates but the 

Visa date of effect 8/05/2014 10:56pm for 2613 on the 28 July round results

is completely unreal....

:help:


----------



## 189756

Mirkomrt said:


> Hi
> Why do you think that:
> " I believe all the 65 pointers got invite until July 17th from following one of the members on this thread"
> 
> Is there someone with 65 points in the profession 2613 and Visa date of effect 27th o July that received an invitation on the 28th of July invitation round?


we had one guy on this thread with 65 points for 2613 submit eoi(189) on 17th july get invite


----------



## 189756

mah said:


> Invite received just 5 minutes before


Mah Recieved on 28th July with 65 Points he submitted on 16th


----------



## Mirkomrt

That's good news.
I have called the immigration and lodged an official complain.

It is already three days that they have published the report and the visa date of effect for 2613 is still wrong.


Crazy....


----------



## 189756

wait until sunday midnight sydney time.. many of us can update if we get invite.


----------



## ivetka233

do you think accountants will get invite all of them till July 2015 or this will be the same story as last year for IT people? Huge backlog? I am also concern if less number invites mean less, accounting profession will get invitation only for this year and finish in 2015


----------



## sathi

The fact that we keep seeing Feb 2013, July 2013, Aug 2013 etc.... means they are consiously clearing the backlog, before EOI date-expires. EOI validity is only 2 years. For those who are on Temporary Residence after graduation, the time available is limited. My case is one such. 489 FS. We can only wait, and keep hoping against hopes.


----------



## vikramreddy

Hi,

Can someone add me to the list,

*2613 | 60 pts | EOI submitted: 14th July | Invitation: waiting*

As I am new member, I couldn't add it to signature  

After going through this thread, I feel I will get invitation on 25th Aug round.


----------



## vikramreddy

Small correction: EOI submitted on 12th July


----------



## Rishikesh5555

*Best of Luck Everyone*

Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - :fingers crossed: 

husain081 - Points 60 - (233914) EA - 05 Jun 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) - Invite - : Waiting

kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)

vemurianil
189, 60 points, 261312| ACS filed: 12 Apr 14 ACS positive: 02 Jun 14| Eoi filed:18th June| invite : NOT YET

Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)

chennaiite(261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )

189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14)

taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)

Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)

pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)

kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))

sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)

Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)

Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)

Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)

Rahulkap1 189, | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet

KIMH 261313 (65 Points)| IELTS - 9 Nov 2013 - Overall - 8 | ACS +ve - 30 Jul 2014 | EOI - 31 Jul 2014 | Waiting for an invite 

Liuxyzy 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...

Vikram Reddy 2613 | 60 pts | EOI submitted: 12th July | Invitation: waiting


----------



## Mirkomrt

If you want to add me on the list.

Mirkomrt. Occ. 2613. Point 60 Lodged the 07/07/2014, waiting for invitation.


----------



## paisrikanth

U can add me too.. Details in the signature


----------



## husain081

*Best of Luck to Everyone*

Updated...


Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 | 233914 | EA - 03 July 14 | EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm | Invite - Waiting 

husain081 - Points 60 | 233914 | EA - 05 Jun 14 | EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) | Invite - Waiting

kevin538 – Points 60 | 261112 | EOI Submitted – 11th June 2014 | Invite - Waiting

vemurianil – 189, 60 points | 261312| ACS positive - 02 Jun 14| EOI Submitted - 18th June| invite : NOT YET

Vasu G - 261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014

chennaiite - 261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014; 189 (261313)|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14

taniska - 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014

Abhijazz - 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014

pattern - 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation - Waiting

kingcantona7- 261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60)

sarathy.shan - 189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14

Ravi_Pune - 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07

Jack.Sparrow – 261313 | EOI on 14th July 2014 | subclass 189 | with 60 point

Naveen87 - 261111 | 60 Points for 189 | EOI 17 July

Rahulkap1 - 189 | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet

KIMH 261313 (65 Points)| IELTS - 9 Nov 2013 - Overall - 8 | ACS +ve - 30 Jul 2014 | EOI - 31 Jul 2014 | Waiting for an invite 

Liuxyzy 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...

Vikram Reddy 2613 | 60 pts | EOI submitted: 12th July | Invitation: waiting 

Mirkomrt - Occ. 2613| Point 60 | EOI Lodged the 07/07/2014 | waiting for invitation

paisrikanth - Applied EOI category 190 Victoria State | Date 12th June 2014 | Code : 261313 | Awaiting Invite


----------



## chennaiite

My DoE has changed. So here updated...


Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 | 233914 | EA - 03 July 14 | EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm | Invite - Waiting 

husain081 - Points 60 | 233914 | EA - 05 Jun 14 | EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) | Invite - Waiting

kevin538 – Points 60 | 261112 | EOI Submitted – 11th June 2014 | Invite - Waiting

vemurianil – 189, 60 points | 261312| ACS positive - 02 Jun 14| EOI Submitted - 18th June| invite : NOT YET

Vasu G - 261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014

chennaiite - 261111 | 65 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 / (DoE is 01 Aug 2014)

taniska - 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014

Abhijazz - 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014

pattern - 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation - Waiting

kingcantona7- 261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60)

sarathy.shan - 189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14

Ravi_Pune - 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07

Jack.Sparrow – 261313 | EOI on 14th July 2014 | subclass 189 | with 60 point

Naveen87 - 261111 | 60 Points for 189 | EOI 17 July

Rahulkap1 - 189 | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet

KIMH 261313 (65 Points)| IELTS - 9 Nov 2013 - Overall - 8 | ACS +ve - 30 Jul 2014 | EOI - 31 Jul 2014 | Waiting for an invite 

Liuxyzy 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...

Vikram Reddy 2613 | 60 pts | EOI submitted: 12th July | Invitation: waiting 

Mirkomrt - Occ. 2613| Point 60 | EOI Lodged the 07/07/2014 | waiting for invitation

paisrikanth - Applied EOI category 190 Victoria State | Date 12th June 2014 | Code : 261313 | Awaiting Invite


----------



## Ps14

Please add me to EOI list. Details in the signature


----------



## athar.dcsian

Hi,

To claim 5 points for partner skills, how much minimum experience will be required? Does ACS deemed date rule will be applied to that as well? 

For example, if total experience is 2.5 years and ACS assess it as positive after deduction of 2 years as general rule. Can we still consider it as positive assessment with remaining 6 months? 

Please clarify.


----------



## elamaran

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi,
> 
> To claim 5 points for partner skills, how much minimum experience will be required? Does ACS deemed date rule will be applied to that as well?
> 
> For example, if total experience is 2.5 years and ACS assess it as positive after deduction of 2 years as general rule. Can we still consider it as positive assessment with remaining 6 months?
> 
> Please clarify.


Yes you are right, you shall claim partner points in this case. ACS will give report as "Suitable", if one has ICT Major and 2 years exp closely related to education and occupation, they will be assessed positive.


----------



## chamiash

hi, Tks for all replies.

Any one pls tell, is it only 6 in each band for ielts in 190 skill nominated from the SOL list or we have to obtain the required from the CSOL ??

also can i add my relative residence in Victoria as bonus points to apply for 190.

currently i am stuck with 55 ( individual points) with 6 in ielts.
can i add relative points 5 and apply for 190 ? if allowed do i have to look into the CSOL ? if so i am failed again because i got only 6 in ielts for ICT - BA.

pls advise.

TKS a million.
Cham


----------



## elamaran

chamiash said:


> hi, Tks for all replies.
> 
> Any one pls tell, is it only 6 in each band for ielts in 190 skill nominated from the SOL list or we have to obtain the required from the CSOL ??
> 
> also can i add my relative residence in Victoria as bonus points to apply for 190.
> 
> currently i am stuck with 55 ( individual points) with 6 in ielts.
> can i add relative points 5 and apply for 190 ? if allowed do i have to look into the CSOL ? if so i am failed again because i got only 6 in ielts for ICT - BA.
> 
> pls advise.
> 
> TKS a million.
> Cham


For 190, you cannot get points for relative residing in that state. You shall apply state sponsorship for a state if your occupation is in sol or csol of that state. Ielts score depends on the state and job. For victoria 190, ICT BA you should have 7 in all IELTS.


----------



## kingcantona7

getting closer to another round.hoping 60 pointers in 2613 have some movement this time atleast..


----------



## kimh

Hi All

Posting again as the last one was lost in the sea of report issue posts...

Any idea about the IST time when we can expect the invites?

Regards,
Kimh


----------



## kingcantona7

ist around 7:30 sunday evening( the same time arsenal take on man city)
cheers


----------



## kingcantona7

please feel free to add/correct and post..


Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - :fingers crossed:

husain081 - Points 60 - (233914) EA - 05 Jun 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) - Invite - : Waiting

kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)

vemurianil
189, 60 points, 261312| ACS filed: 12 Apr 14 ACS positive: 02 Jun 14| Eoi filed:18th June| invite : NOT YET

Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)

chennaiite(261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )

189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14)

taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)

Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)

pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)

kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))

satyasingh1048( 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?)

sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)

Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)

Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)

Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)

Rahulkap1
189, | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet
KIMH
261313 (65 Points)| IELTS - 9 Nov 2013 - Overall - 8 | ACS +ve - 30 Jul 2014 | EOI - 31 Jul 2014 | Waiting for an invite
Liuxyzy
189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...


----------



## 189756

My best wishes to everyone waiting tonight for invite


----------



## Ps14

All the Best to All. Fingers Crossed


----------



## 189

Thank you guys.
Waiting eagerly


----------



## Ps14

Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - :fingers crossed:

husain081 - Points 60 - (233914) EA - 05 Jun 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) - Invite - : Waiting

kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)

vemurianil
189, 60 points, 261312| ACS filed: 12 Apr 14 ACS positive: 02 Jun 14| Eoi filed:18th June| invite : NOT YET

Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)

chennaiite(261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )

189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14)

taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)

Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)

pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)

kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))

satyasingh1048( 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?)

sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)

Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)

Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)

Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)

Rahulkap1
189, | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet
KIMH
261313 (65 Points)| IELTS - 9 Nov 2013 - Overall - 8 | ACS +ve - 30 Jul 2014 | EOI - 31 Jul 2014 | Waiting for an invite
Liuxyzy
189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...

PS14:---189,261311 (65 points),Points:65 || IELTS:7.5 || ACS(Skill assesment): +ve || EOI applied for 189: 1-Aug-2014|| EOI results: Awaited


----------



## kingcantona7

nerve biting..even if i dont get it this time, i hope 2613 60 pointers move well so that i get it next time atleast.


----------



## taniska

I am also waiting for invite, EOI 27-Jul, 261311, for 189


----------



## cc112358

Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - :fingers crossed:

husain081 - Points 60 - (233914) EA - 05 Jun 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) - Invite - : Waiting

kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)

vemurianil
189, 60 points, 261312| ACS filed: 12 Apr 14 ACS positive: 02 Jun 14| Eoi filed:18th June| invite : NOT YET

Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)

cc112358 (261312 | 189- 60 points, 20th June 2014)

chennaiite(261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )

189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14)

taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)

Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)

pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)

kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))

satyasingh1048( 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?)

sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)

Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)

Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)

Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)

Rahulkap1
189, | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet
KIMH
261313 (65 Points)| IELTS - 9 Nov 2013 - Overall - 8 | ACS +ve - 30 Jul 2014 | EOI - 31 Jul 2014 | Waiting for an invite
Liuxyzy
189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...

PS14:---189,261311 (65 points),Points:65 || IELTS:7.5 || ACS(Skill assesment): +ve || EOI applied for 189: 1-Aug-2014|| EOI results: Awaited


----------



## kingcantona7

kindly update your points taniska.if u have 65 or more, then u will surely get it today itself.


----------



## taniska

No, have only 60 points...


----------



## kingcantona7

sorry, just saw u had already updated the list..my mistake
27th june, so most probably u shud get it today..i hope u do, so that i have a chance as well.


----------



## cc112358

Hi folks, to make the list more clear, i have edited it by categories and ranked it by points and submitted dates. Please feel free to add yourself in. lol

---------------------------------------------------

*2613 category*

KIMH 261313 (65 Points)| IELTS - 9 Nov 2013 - Overall - 8 | ACS +ve - 30 Jul 2014 | EOI - 31 Jul 2014 | Waiting for an invite

PS14:---189,261311 (65 points),Points:65 || IELTS:7.5 || ACS(Skill assesment): +ve || EOI applied for 189: 1-Aug-2014|| EOI results: Awaited

vemurianil (189, 60 points, 261312| ACS filed: 12 Apr 14 ACS positive: 02 Jun 14| Eoi filed:18th June| invite : NOT YET)

Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)

cc112358 (261312 | 189- 60 points, 20th June 2014)

189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14)

taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)

pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)

kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))

sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)

Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)

Liuxyzy 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...


*2611 category*

chennaiite (261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )

kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)

Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)

Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)


*233X category*

Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)

satyasingh1048( 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?)

Rahulkap1 189, | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet

husain081 - Points 60 - (233914) EA - 05 Jun 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) - Invite - : Waiting


----------



## vikramreddy

Added mine...
---------------------------------------------------

*2613 category
*
KIMH 261313 (65 Points)| IELTS - 9 Nov 2013 - Overall - 8 | ACS +ve - 30 Jul 2014 | EOI - 31 Jul 2014 | Waiting for an invite

PS14:---189,261311 (65 points),Points:65 || IELTS:7.5 || ACS(Skill assesment): +ve || EOI applied for 189: 1-Aug-2014|| EOI results: Awaited

vemurianil (189, 60 points, 261312| ACS filed: 12 Apr 14 ACS positive: 02 Jun 14| Eoi filed:18th June| invite : NOT YET)

Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)

cc112358 (261312 | 189- 60 points, 20th June 2014)

189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14)

taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)

pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)

kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))

sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)

Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)

Liuxyzy 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...

Vikram , 2613 , 189, 60pts, EOI submitted:12th July, Invitation:waiting


*2611 category*

chennaiite (261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )

kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)

Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)

Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)


*233X category*

Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)

satyasingh1048( 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?)

Rahulkap1 189, | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet

husain081 - Points 60 - (233914) EA - 05 Jun 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) - Invite - : Waiting


----------



## vikramreddy

All the best everyone, let's hope invitations for 2613 with 60 pts moves to at least till 1st July in today's round.


----------



## hgan_16

Added mine...
---------------------------------------------------

2613 category

KIMH 261313 (65 Points)| IELTS - 9 Nov 2013 - Overall - 8 | ACS +ve - 30 Jul 2014 | EOI - 31 Jul 2014 | Waiting for an invite

PS14:---189,261311 (65 points),Points:65 || IELTS:7.5 || ACS(Skill assesment): +ve || EOI applied for 189: 1-Aug-2014|| EOI results: Awaited

vemurianil (189, 60 points, 261312| ACS filed: 12 Apr 14 ACS positive: 02 Jun 14| Eoi filed:18th June| invite : NOT YET)

Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)

cc112358 (261312 | 189- 60 points, 20th June 2014)

189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14)

taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)

pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)

kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))

sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)

Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)

Liuxyzy 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...

Vikram , 2613 , 189, 60pts, EOI submitted:12th July, Invitation:waiting

Harsh, 261311, 189, 60 pts, EOI Submitted: 1st Aug, Invitation - Waiting

2611 category

chennaiite (261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )

kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)

Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)

Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)


233X category

Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)

satyasingh1048( 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?)

Rahulkap1 189, | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet

husain081 - Points 60 - (233914) EA - 05 Jun 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) - Invite - : Waiting


----------



## Rishikesh5555

*Best of Luck Everyone*

*2613 category*

KIMH 261313 (65 Points)| IELTS - 9 Nov 2013 - Overall - 8 | ACS +ve - 30 Jul 2014 | EOI - 31 Jul 2014 | Waiting for an invite

PS14:---189,261311 (65 points),Points:65 || IELTS:7.5 || ACS(Skill assesment): +ve || EOI applied for 189: 1-Aug-2014|| EOI results: Awaited

vemurianil (189, 60 points, 261312| ACS filed: 12 Apr 14 ACS positive: 02 Jun 14| Eoi filed:18th June| invite : NOT YET)

Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)

cc112358 (261312 | 189- 60 points, 20th June 2014)

189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14)

taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)

pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)

kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))

sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)

Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)

Liuxyzy 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...

Vikram , 2613 , 189, 60pts, EOI submitted:12th July, Invitation:waiting

Harsh, 261311, 189, 60 pts, EOI Submitted: 1st Aug, Invitation - Waiting

*2611 category*

chennaiite (261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )

kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)

Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)

Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)


*233X category*

Rahulkap1 189, | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet

Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - :fingers crossed:

husain081 - Points 60 - (233914) EA - 05 Jun 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) - Invite - : Waiting


----------



## pattern

kingcantona7 said:


> nerve biting..even if i dont get it this time, i hope 2613 60 pointers move well so that i get it next time atleast.


I hope the same...


----------



## Ps14

Hi guys,

How will we get the communication of EOI results. Is it going to be thru email or EOI skill select page under correspondence. ?

Very nervous....


----------



## elamaran

Ps14 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How will we get the communication of EOI results. Is it going to be thru email or EOI skill select page under correspondence. ?
> 
> Very nervous....


Both. Email and Skill Select.


----------



## Ps14

Hi Elamaran,

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## nal.tck

chamiash said:


> hi, Tks for all replies.
> 
> Any one pls tell, is it only 6 in each band for ielts in 190 skill nominated from the SOL list or we have to obtain the required from the CSOL ??
> 
> also can i add my relative residence in Victoria as bonus points to apply for 190.
> 
> currently i am stuck with 55 ( individual points) with 6 in ielts.
> can i add relative points 5 and apply for 190 ? if allowed do i have to look into the CSOL ? if so i am failed again because i got only 6 in ielts for ICT - BA.
> 
> pls advise.
> 
> TKS a million.
> Cham


Yo mate Cham what is ur skilled category you intend to apply?


----------



## rahul.tiwari1980

Hi There , 

Greetings .. 

I have filed EOI for 262111 ( systems analyst) on 27 Sep 2013 with 60 points , under 189.
Never had any update from the money eating machine ( my consultant ) , though 
I understand invitation have not been released and I can see only till 2 Sep 2013 for 189 , the invitations are released as of recent release cycle.

In March 2014 I again applied for SS and applied for EOI again , got invite and visa has been filed 2 months back and I am awaiting CO allocation.

However , I am wondering with some more wait I would get 189 also.

1) As I have alredy paid a hefty amount for my visa , can I transfer the same under 189 when I get invite for it.

2) having waited for CO for about 2 months now , should I expect more wait .. is it normal ?

my mail id is Rahul(dot)tiwari1980_at_Hotmail(dot)com ...I will be happy is share and gain experience.


----------



## vikramreddy

Hi guys,

Let's get ready , 2 more hours to go for the invitations


----------



## Ps14

Hi Vikram,

Fingers Crossed.... second last hurdle to get over 

All d best....


----------



## 189756

*Added mine as well*

2613 category

KIMH 261313 (65 Points)| IELTS - 9 Nov 2013 - Overall - 8 | ACS +ve - 30 Jul 2014 | EOI - 31 Jul 2014 | Waiting for an invite

PS14:---189,261311 (65 points),Points:65 || IELTS:7.5 || ACS(Skill assesment): +ve || EOI applied for 189: 1-Aug-2014|| EOI results: Awaited

vemurianil (189, 60 points, 261312| ACS filed: 12 Apr 14 ACS positive: 02 Jun 14| Eoi filed:18th June| invite : NOT YET)

Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)

cc112358 (261312 | 189- 60 points, 20th June 2014)

189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14)

taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)

pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)

kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))

sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)

Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)

Liuxyzy 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...

Vikram , 2613 , 189, 60pts, EOI submitted:12th July, Invitation:waiting

Adiii 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...

Harsh, 261311, 189, 60 pts, EOI Submitted: 1st Aug, Invitation - Waiting

2611 category

chennaiite (261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )

kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)

Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)

Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)


233X category

Rahulkap1 189, | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet

Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - :fingers crossed:

husain081 - Points 60 - (233914) EA - 05 Jun 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) - Invite - : Waiting


----------



## Vasu G

:couch2: :typing: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chennaiite

rahul.tiwari1980 said:


> Hi There ,
> 
> Greetings ..
> 
> I have filed EOI for 262111 ( systems analyst) on 27 Sep 2013 with 60 points , under 189.
> Never had any update from the money eating machine ( my consultant ) , though
> I understand invitation have not been released and I can see only till 2 Sep 2013 for 189 , the invitations are released as of recent release cycle.
> 
> In March 2014 I again applied for SS and applied for EOI again , got invite and visa has been filed 2 months back and I am awaiting CO allocation.
> 
> However , I am wondering with some more wait I would get 189 also.
> 
> 1) As I have alredy paid a hefty amount for my visa , can I transfer the same under 189 when I get invite for it.
> 
> 2) having waited for CO for about 2 months now , should I expect more wait .. is it normal ?
> 
> my mail id is Rahul(dot)tiwari1980_at_Hotmail(dot)com ...I will be happy is share and gain experience.


1. You cannot transfer to 189

2. It's normal. Your co should be allocated in a week or two.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## kingcantona7

even my vic application is reaching 12 weeks tomorrow..hoping either one works..god, please..


----------



## sathi

Vasu G said:


> :couch2: :typing: :fingerscrossed:


vasu, hope you get this time. 
arvind


----------



## WannaOz

Add my name too... details in signature

However I am not very hopeful that ICT BA will be cleared for my date of effect :frusty:


----------



## kingcantona7

going by last time's logic, i guess everyone who gets an invitation gets it sharp 00:00 AU time right?


----------



## sathi

Mine is Family Sponsored 489, code 2631 Computer Networking Professional. applied 01 June. Anyone in that category here?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

sathi said:


> Mine is Family Sponsored 489, code 2631 Computer Networking Professional. applied 01 June. Anyone in that category here?


I know a few people who have been waiting for 489FS invitation since SEPT OCT 2013. I would say look for an alternative like 489 regional sponsored, 190 SS.


----------



## 189

kingcantona7 said:


> going by last time's logic, i guess everyone who gets an invitation gets it sharp 00:00 AU time right?


Starts at 00 hrs but All email sent usually takes upto 15-20min


----------



## sathi

About an hour to go. I will go for a walk and see after one hr.


----------



## kingcantona7

oh..ok 189.
that means we will get to know by 00:20 ( 7:50 IST)

great an hour to go..all the best friends...hope we all make it


----------



## Ps14

last 10 minutes.... countdown begins....


----------



## 189756

2 mins


----------



## chennaiite

Come on 2611-ers! Give us the good news :d


----------



## Ps14

Any gud news from any1 ???


----------



## vikramreddy

Vasu, any good news from your side ?


----------



## cc112358

Hi guys, I got invitation!! so happy


----------



## Ps14

Visa status changed to *Invited*


----------



## 189756

kingcantona7 said:


> going by last time's logic, i guess everyone who gets an invitation gets it sharp 00:00 AU time right?


Brother did u get it


----------



## hgan_16

Anyone in 2613 Category and applied on 1st or 2nd Aug with 60 pts (189) got invite?


----------



## Vasu G

Didn't get any mail till now ....


----------



## kingcantona7

yippee..got an ivnite..


261313. 60...3rd july...

congrats and good lucck everyone


----------



## cc112358

Vasu G said:


> Didn't get any mail till now ....


hey dude, don't wait for the email. log in to the skillselect, there's a link. I have not received the email yet. but the invitation is in the system already.


----------



## hgan_16

2613/189/1st Aug//60 pts anyone who got invited?


----------



## 189756

Anyone else ??


----------



## 189756

vikramreddy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Let's get ready , 2 more hours to go for the invitations


Did u get it bro ?


----------



## vikramreddy

Congrats everyone who got the invitations


----------



## kingcantona7

vasu..check the skillselect login..m sure u got it coz i got it..


----------



## 189756

vikramreddy said:


> Congrats everyone who got the invitations


Brother did you login to your account >


----------



## Ps14

"Apply Visa" button enabled in skill select login. Though email has not been received


----------



## Vasu G

OMG got the mail !!! 


INVITED ....


----------



## cc112358

Ps14 said:


> "Apply Visa" button enabled in skill select login. Though email has not been received


You have got it, con grates!! the email comes shortly


----------



## kingcantona7

email might take time ps14.don worry..the status change is the sign of the confirmation


----------



## vikramreddy

adiii said:


> Did u get it bro ?


No , not yet. I guess we will get in next round


----------



## taniska

Taniska - 2613 - Analyst Programmer - 60 points - 27 Jun 2014(EOI lodged date). Got invite


----------



## Visionary

Congrats on those invited, anyone with 263111 (60pts) got invited this round ?


----------



## Ps14

yuppiieee.....Email received...


----------



## chennaiite

Vasu G said:


> OMG got the mail !!!
> 
> 
> INVITED ....


Congrats bro!


----------



## chennaiite

Congrats all who received invites;-) 

I wont know until tomorrow morning. But i'm in no hurry!

It's so nice to see people high after receiving invites :d

congrats again all!


----------



## 189

Finally, got the invite email


----------



## hgan_16

2613 - 189 - 60 pts - has anyone after 3rd July submission date received an invite? If not, then rest of the people are in for a wait of atleast 2 more rounds. :/


----------



## 189756

hgan_16 said:


> 2613 - 189 - 60 pts - has anyone after 3rd July submission date received an invite? If not, then rest of the people are in for a wait of atleast 2 more rounds. :/



2613 

60 points 3/07
65 points 01/08


----------



## kimh

Congratulations everyone! 

I wont get to know mine until tomorrow.


----------



## kevin538

Any 2611 category, pls update..


----------



## 189756

kimh said:


> Congratulations everyone!
> 
> I wont get to know mine until tomorrow.


You would have got it if you submit it before 01/08 ...Your chances are high


----------



## kimh

adiii said:


> You would have got it if you submit it before 01/08 ...Your chances are high


Yup...submitted on 31 july. Waiting for a confirmation....


----------



## hgan_16

adiii said:


> 2613
> 
> 60 points 3/07
> 65 points 01/08


So, as per this data, there is only two weeks of movement after the 14th July round. 28th July round is still hazy.... I see you submitted on 22nd July and have not received an invite. I was hoping that the queue would be cleared atleast till 20th of July for 60 pointers.  Let's wait for the report or more guys to update their status.


----------



## anujsoni

Vasu G said:


> OMG got the mail !!!
> 
> 
> INVITED ....


Congrats Vasu!!


----------



## 189756

hgan_16 said:


> So, as per this data, there is only two weeks of movement after the 14th July round. 28th July round is still hazy.... I see you submitted on 22nd July and have not received an invite. I was hoping that the queue would be cleared atleast till 20th of July for 60 pointers.  Let's wait for the report or more guys to update their status.


Usually it jumps 3-4 weeks , but aftermath of fiasco of DIBP last round we had a backlog of 100+ 60 pointers


----------



## hgan_16

adiii said:


> Usually it jumps 3-4 weeks , but aftermath of fiasco of DIBP last round we had a backlog of 100+ 60 pointers


I wish that the backlog for 60 pointers is cleared in this round and all of us receive invite on 25th Aug.


----------



## kevin538

Congrats for all who got invite,,

Specially to Vasu G , King...


----------



## raylangivens

adiii said:


> 2613
> 
> 60 points 3/07
> 65 points 01/08



Hi,

Can you tell me where did you get these dates for 2613?
Where can I check these dates?
Are they for 11-Aug?

I checked - SkillSelect - 28 July round results
Here the dates are screwed up.


----------



## raylangivens

adiii said:


> Usually it jumps 3-4 weeks , but aftermath of fiasco of DIBP last round we had a backlog of 100+ 60 pointers


Can you shed some light on what happened last round?

Is that why the dates for 28-July - SkillSelect - 28 July round results are screwed up?


----------



## elsasl

Hi, My husband got invited, he submitted eoi in 1st Aug, 65 points, 2611.


----------



## Visionary

elsasl said:


> Hi, My husband got invited, he submitted eoi in 1st Aug, 65 points, 2611.


Congrats!


----------



## 189756

raylangivens said:


> Can you shed some light on what happened last round?
> 
> Is that why the dates for 28-July - SkillSelect - 28 July round results are screwed up?


2613 Got only 70 invites( 200+ usual every round ) mostly 65 pointers got invite. There is error in dates in that report. It isn't fixed yet


----------



## Visionary

adiii said:


> You would have got it if you submit it before 01/08 ...Your chances are high


Can you explain a bit how this is calculated ?


----------



## rahulkap1

Received invite email. So happy.... Guys advice the way forward... Keep me in the loop. Congratulations to all who got good news today....


----------



## sarathy.shan

Not received invitation for this round - 11 Aug 2014

Hopefully in the next one...


189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 Pts|ACS:Mar 2014|IELTS:21th June score 6.5|EOI:08 Jul 14|


----------



## sushagg

Got Invited finally 

so Happy...

2613 - 60 points | EOI Submitted 23rd June,2014 | Invited - 11 Aug,2014


----------



## rahulkap1

Guys which thread should I refer now for way forward.


----------



## sathi

Anyone here for FS 489? Did anyone get invite?


----------



## vikramreddy

sarathy.shan said:


> Not received invitation for this round - 11 Aug 2014
> 
> Hopefully in the next one...
> 
> 
> 189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 Pts|ACS:Mar 2014|IELTS:21th June score 6.5|EOI:08 Jul 14|


Yes bro, we all get in next round


----------



## WannaOz

I wish if I were a 2613 

No invitation and darkness ahead 

Jobcode – 261111 ; Subclass 190 ; IELTS – 7+ (all) ; ACS +ve ; Total Points with Vic SS - 65 points 

EOI – 8-May-2014 ; Victoria SS Applied - 10-May-2014 ; Initial Ack – 14-May-2014 ; Final Ack - Pending


----------



## Mirkomrt

2613, 60 points, eoi visa date of effect 07th July 2014

I did NOT get invited.... 

Did Anyone between the 3rd and the 07th of July receive an invitation?


----------



## ddds

Nishant Dundas said:


> With 65 points you will get your invite soon, no need to worry.
> Probably by 14th October you could get the visa too!!!
> Hahaha!!!
> Hope y have selected 189 too in eoi, if not then please do so at the earliest.
> 
> Btw, with 65 points why to go for ss, just go with 189
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


You were spot on Nishant , i got my invitation with in a week.
thanks a lot for your reply. once again..


----------



## Vasu G

kevin538 said:


> Congrats for all who got invite,,
> 
> Specially to Vasu G , King...


Thanks Kevin !!


----------



## kingcantona7

those who din get invitation..please don lose hope..i also personally had to wait to wait 3 rounds to get this.
and 261313 guys, the process is speeding up, 60 pointers has atleast moved by 15-16 days from last round..so ull all get it very soon..cheers..


----------



## kingcantona7

kevin538 said:


> Congrats for all who got invite,,
> 
> Specially to Vasu G , King...


thanks kevin..thank god


----------



## taniska

Yes, that is right king, usually it seems slogging will come only in the second half of the AUS financial year, hope everyone who have already lodged EOI will be cleared in next 2 months


----------



## kingcantona7

yes,taniska..thats right


----------



## kevin538

2611 - we are really in darkness, don't know when will get invite 
EOI Submitted on 11th June 2014....


----------



## Arya77

Dear Friends,

Till looking at the threads , I assume no one in 26111 (ICT Business Analyst) with 60 points , 189 got invitation..

Yes its killing us...Lol

Regards
Arya


----------



## anujsoni

Congrats everybody who got d invite!!! And those who are still waiting--cross your finger for next round...wish u all Goodluck!!!


----------



## pattern

We also got the invite today!
I also wanted to encourage those who are still waiting not to lose hope and indeed the backlog is being cleared quite fast. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## chennaiite

elsasl said:


> Hi, My husband got invited, he submitted eoi in 1st Aug, 65 points, 2611.


Hey thanks so much for the info. If this is true then I too would have got an invite.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## chennaiite

kevin538 said:


> 2611 - we are really in darkness, don't know when will get invite
> EOI Submitted on 11th June 2014....


2611 with 60 points looks really bad bro. But if the ceilings from last report are true, then worry not, your invite is close.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## chennaiite

rahulkap1 said:


> Guys which thread should I refer now for way forward.


You should refer to "189 and 190 visa applicants". 

Good luck with future process!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## vemurianil

Got the Invite


----------



## kimh

I got the invite...


----------



## ash67

JeDiKnight said:


> is it okay to reissue my passport after receiving an invitation as the passport number will then be different in EOI and Visa Application? I need to get my wife's name added on the passport.


It should be fine because you new passport would have your old passport number mentioned so technically your new passport would be linked to the older one. 

I think there is a form to fill up for changing personal details when you apply for a visa.

Have a look at the immi site, you will find the form.


----------



## paisrikanth

Congratulations to all who received an invite... 

Has any one in the thread got an invite for 190 Victoria state?


----------



## Rishikesh5555

*Got Invite*

Hi Guys.. I got my Invitation today..

Rishikesh5555 - Visa 189 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm Invite - 11/08/2014 Police Clearance - Done
Medical - Done 

Visa Lodge - 

Best of Luck to Everyone Else !! Hope y'all get it in time..


----------



## liuxyzy

Congratulations to all who received an invite... 

Hope we can get it in next 1~2 round:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## rameshkd

Congratulations everyone :happy:

When would be the 11th Aug reports available on SKillselect, it still shows 28th July.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Arya77 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Till looking at the threads , I assume no one in 26111 (ICT Business Analyst) with 60 points , 189 got invitation..
> 
> Yes its killing us...Lol
> 
> Regards
> Arya


Hi Arya, When did you submit EOI??


----------



## tarund81

Dear Sir / Madam
Greetings!!!
Can someone please help me, I have submitted my EOI on 3rd July 2014 scoring 60 points with a competent IELTS score but yet I haven't received an invitation from the immigration office. My occupation code is 141111 (Cafe & Restaurant Manager) & I have applied for Subclass 489 visa [State or Territory Government sponsor] . All my documents including PCC are ready. Just waiting for the invitation so that I can apply for the visa. Please guide me if I could contact the any officer via telephone or email. PCC would expire by January 2015.
Hoping to receive your reply at the earliest.
Best Regards


----------



## 189

rameshkd said:


> Congratulations everyone :happy:
> 
> When would be the 11th Aug reports available on SKillselect, it still shows 28th July.


Approx 1 week from invite. Try to check on next Monday.


----------



## mins

Any idea when we can expect results for EOI submission date 4th Aug 2014 ?

------------------------------------------------

EOI applied on 4th Aug 2014, Sec 189, IELTS 8,8,7.5,7.5-Oveall-8, ACS results positive - 28th July


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

mins said:


> Any idea when we can expect results for EOI submission date 4th Aug 2014 ?
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> EOI applied on 4th Aug 2014, Sec 189, IELTS 8,8,7.5,7.5-Oveall-8, ACS results positive - 28th July


If your score is 60 points, you will have to wait for at least 2-3 invitation rounds before you get invite. If your total points are more than that, you can expect it early.


----------



## axl84

Hi Guys,

I wanted help in filling the EOI as I am not using an agent. I am married and will seek a PR for both my wife and me. In this case, what answers should I give for the following questions?

1. "Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?"

2. "Would the client be accompanied by the clients partner in a future application?"

Thanks a lot. Also, had applied to Vetassess on June 10th, and my status changed to completed today!! Results will be available online in 2 days!! Nervous!!!


----------



## kevin538

tarund81 said:


> Dear Sir / Madam
> Greetings!!!
> Can someone please help me, I have submitted my EOI on 3rd July 2014 scoring 60 points with a competent IELTS score but yet I haven't received an invitation from the immigration office. My occupation code is 141111 (Cafe & Restaurant Manager) & I have applied for Subclass 489 visa [State or Territory Government sponsor] . All my documents including PCC are ready. Just waiting for the invitation so that I can apply for the visa. Please guide me if I could contact the any officer via telephone or email. PCC would expire by January 2015.
> Hoping to receive your reply at the earliest.
> Best Regards


Hey Tarund81 ,

Refer to the link below 

SkillSelect - 28 July round results

as per the 28 July invitation round , so you have to wait for quiet some time.

Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	Points (65) Visa date of effect (14/08/2014 1:01am)


----------



## elamaran

axl84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I wanted help in filling the EOI as I am not using an agent. I am married and will seek a PR for both my wife and me. In this case, what answers should I give for the following questions?
> 
> 1. "Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?"
> 
> 2. "Would the client be accompanied by the clients partner in a future application?"
> 
> Thanks a lot. Also, had applied to Vetassess on June 10th, and my status changed to completed today!! Results will be available online in 2 days!! Nervous!!!


Yes for both.


----------



## tarund81

Dear Sir
Thanks for your reply. Please explain what is the meaning of Points (65) Visa Date of Effect.

Regards


----------



## kevin538

tarund81 said:


> Dear Sir
> Thanks for your reply. Please explain what is the meaning of Points (65) Visa Date of Effect.
> 
> Regards


To apply for skilled migration you need minimum 60 points. I hope you aware of this. 

As per the July 28th round for (489 Visa subclass) 65 pointers have been invited and during this round of invite they have selected applicants who had submitted EOI on or before (Visa Date of Effect) particular date. However, in July invites Visa Date of Effect is wrong; we all are expecting some updates from Immigration (DIBP) department during this week. 

Hope this helps..


----------



## espresso

Hi tarund81, 

the Expression of Interests (EOIs) for the 189/489 visa category are ranked by the 1.) by points and 2.) within the group with the same number of points by _visa date of effect_. This is the date the EOI was submitted or changed in a way that affected the points score. The SkillSelect reports always show the current points and _visa date of effect_ cut-off. For instance, in the 28 July round the cut-off was: 



> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189):
> Points: 60
> Date of effect: 16/07/2014 3:00pm
> 
> Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)
> Points: *65*
> Date of effect: 14/08/2014 1:01am


It means that for the 189 class everyone with 65+ points was invited and all people with 60 points who applied before or exactly on 16 July, 3pm were invited. But in the 489 class you needed at least 65 points to get an invite in that round, everyone with 60 is still waiting.


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

Hi All,

I applied for EOI on 9th July 2014 for 261313 with 60 points under Subclass 190 (Vic SS). When could I possibly get an invite (If Vic agrees for sponsorship or is it First come First serve).

Thanks
Abdul


----------



## elamaran

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for EOI on 9th July 2014 for 261313 with 60 points under Subclass 190 (Vic SS). When could I possibly get an invite (If Vic agrees for sponsorship or is it First come First serve).
> 
> Thanks
> Abdul


Immediately, if Vic agrees for sponsorship.


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

Thanks elamaran for the reply!

And how much time does Vic usually take to decide. Another question is with my points do I have a good chance (I've 8+ years of IT experience but assessed as 2 years by ACS since I am a Mechanical Engineering graduate )



elamaran said:


> Immediately, if Vic agrees for sponsorship.


----------



## elamaran

tarund81 said:


> Dear Sir / Madam
> Greetings!!!
> Can someone please help me, I have submitted my EOI on 3rd July 2014 scoring 60 points with a competent IELTS score but yet I haven't received an invitation from the immigration office. My occupation code is 141111 (Cafe & Restaurant Manager) & I have applied for Subclass 489 visa [State or Territory Government sponsor] . All my documents including PCC are ready. Just waiting for the invitation so that I can apply for the visa. Please guide me if I could contact the any officer via telephone or email. PCC would expire by January 2015.
> Hoping to receive your reply at the earliest.
> Best Regards


If "489 visa [State or Territory Government sponsor]" means which state?

For most states you need to apply directly to them for a sponsorship, did u apply one?


----------



## elamaran

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Thanks elamaran for the reply!
> 
> And how much time does Vic usually take to decide. Another question is with my points do I have a good chance (I've 8+ years of IT experience but assessed as 2 years by ACS since I am a Mechanical Engineering graduate )


Processing time

The average processing time for Victorian skilled nominated applications is currently 12 weeks. This may vary depending on the occupation and in some instances, it may take longer to assess applications. You will be notified of the outcome of your nomination application by email.
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

You shall follow specific forums like http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/149532-victoria-state-sponsorship-299.html for details.


----------



## espresso

Hi abdulwaheed2710, 

VIC has higher requirements for "Software Engineers". You need an *IELTS 7* result in each band and a *minimum of three years of work experience*. I understand that you have the required IELTS score but your work experience also has to be "skilled", meaning after the date in the ACS letter. To quote from the VIC FAQ: 



> *Does the work experience I gained prior to qualification count?*
> We only count paid work experience 'post-qualification' toward the minimum work experience requirement. You should still include any 'pre-qualification' work experience on your resume for industry assessment purposes.


As _elamaran_ pointed out most states don't invite applicants for the 190 visa based on EOIs only. You have to apply for state sponsorship to be considered.


----------



## tarund81

Dear Kevin
Greetings!!!

Thanks for your reply. I had submitted my EOI on 3rd July 2014 with 60 points score, +ve skill assessment, IELTS -- L 7.5, R 6, W 7.5,S 8 and my occupation code is 141111. When do you think I would be getting an invitation. All my documents including PCC are ready. I have applied for Subclass 489 (State or Territory Nominated) visa. In this particular column, I had selected ANY state.
So what do you think, when should I get an invite...???


----------



## tarund81

elamaran said:


> If "489 visa [State or Territory Government sponsor]" means which state?
> 
> For most states you need to apply directly to them for a sponsorship, did u apply one?


Hi
Thanks for the reply. Actually I had opted for ANY state. So when do you think I should get an invitation.


----------



## espresso

Hi tarund81, 

are you applying in the family sponsored or state/territory/region sponsored stream of the 489 visa? 

*Family stream*
The cut-off only refers to the family sponsored stream. In that case it could be a long wait with 60 points. The last time the cut-off dropped to 60 was in April 2014 and it looks like almost everybody who applied this year with 60 points is still waiting for an invite. 

*State/regional stream*
That one works like the 190 visa. Some states nominate based on EOIs but many _expect you to send them an application_. Example: VIC 489 - How to apply. You should check all the state migration plans for your job code and find out whether you have to apply directly or whether you can only sit and wait... DIBP publishes no cut-offs in this category because every state/region manages their applications themselves. The visa decision is still made by DIBP, though.


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

Hi Expresso,

Thanks for the reply!
So only two years will be considered as Skilled work experience for me? That means to say that I've not even met the minimum eligibility criteria?


----------



## tarund81

Hi Espresso
I applied for Subclass 489 (State or Territory Government Nominated) Visa on 3rd July 2014. In State or Territory, I had selected ANY. Got 60 point score. When do you think sir, that I would get an invitation.


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

Also in the statement *"We only count paid work experience 'post-qualification' toward the minimum work experience requirement. You should still include any 'pre-qualification' work experience on your resume for industry assessment purposes."*... It sounds as if it means the work experience which you have after your graduation or PG for which you've been paid.. Please correct me if I wrong!!


----------



## m-abz

hey guys 
just want to ask if anyone can answer me
i applied for 189 visa on the 16th of july 2014 with 60 points , ICT business analyst 2611 and still waiting for an invite 
if anyone know when would i get it or close ?? thankss


----------



## totomaze

totomaze 189 - 2613 - 60 pts EOI submitted 05/07/2014 Invited: Waiting


----------



## 189

<<< URGENT HELP >>

I am applying my visa after invite, there is a question
"Does this applicant have national identity documents?" When i choose yes and click "Add" button to the detail a child window gets loaded and page remains on "loading.." nothing moves for long

1. IS there ay browser you recommend? (i am using Firefox)
2. Any body else facing similar problem?

Pls reply soon


----------



## totomaze

m-abz said:


> hey guys
> just want to ask if anyone can answer me
> I applied for 189 visa on the 16th of july 2014 with 60 points , ICT business analyst 2611 and still waiting for an invite
> if anyone know when would i get it or close ?? thankss


Hi,
There is a very long waiting list for ICT Business analyst look at the cut off in the last report (09/2013). Don´t expect an invitation soon with only 60pts unfortunately.

Try to get more point if you want to get invited soon

Good luck


----------



## rameshkd

I've been going through this thread since morning, I see for 2613 most of the invites are upto 3/7/14 for 60 pts. Is there anyone 60 pointer with a later submission date and received an invite.


----------



## Visionary

Anyone knows the cut off date for july round for 263111


----------



## Visionary

Add me too... 
ANZSCO 263111 - Computer Networks and Systems Engineer |60 pts| EOI 23 July 2014

Anyone in similiar ANZSCO code waiting for invite? Whats the cut off period


----------



## munna091

vemurianil said:


> Got the Invite


Hey Anil, Congrats on receiving the invitation.

I've launched my EOI on 4th of July with 60 points on occupation 261312, and just trying to evaluate the estimated time for invitation. Could you please do me a favor by telling me the exact time of you EOI submission.

14th July 2014
2613 - Software and Applications Programmer - 60 - 2014-06-18 12.01am

28th July 2014
2613 - Software and Applications Programmers - 60 - 8/05/2014 10:56pm (They stuffed it up as everyone believes)

11th August 2014
You received an invitation and as I can see you launched EOI on 18th June 2014 itself.

So if you could say me the exact time of your EOI launch, I can estimate what is happening. and also how long I have to wait.

Thank you..


----------



## munna091

New Member:


Ashish - 189 - 261312 - Developer Programmer - Ielts 7 - ACS: Expiring 12th Sep 14 - EOI Submitted: 4th July 2014 - Invitation: Waiting


----------



## Mirkomrt

munna091 said:


> New Member:
> 
> 
> Ashish - 189 - 261312 - Developer Programmer - Ielts 7 - ACS: Expiring 12th Sep 14 - EOI Submitted: 4th July 2014 - Invitation: Waiting


So I reckon that in this invitation round the visa date of effect for 2613 was the 3rd of July.


----------



## pattern

Mirkomrt said:


> So I reckon that in this invitation round the visa date of effect for 2613 was the 3rd of July.


Yes, it seems that the last invitations were for people with VoE 3rd of July or early on the 4th (as far as I remember we submitted our EOI late on the 3rd, which should be AM on the 4th Australian time).


----------



## sathi

Did anyone get in the category FS 489? please give details.


----------



## 189

Hi All,

I have received invite on 11th Aug. After creating Immi account, submitting completing 17 pages info, I have lodged my visa and made payment. Now EOI status shows as LODGED.

QUESTIONS
1. I trust next step is uploading all relevant documents, PCC, Medical etc thats the only thing remaining before i get CO assigned pls confirm if i am missing something?
2. How do i upload required documents, i do not see any option in the system.
3. How can i generate letter for Medical/PCC so that i can start that thread. I cant find any option as of now.

Thanks


----------



## rahulkap1

189 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received invite on 11th Aug. After creating Immi account, submitting completing 17 pages info, I have lodged my visa and made payment. Now EOI status shows as LODGED.
> 
> QUESTIONS
> 1. I trust next step is uploading all relevant documents, PCC, Medical etc thats the only thing remaining before i get CO assigned pls confirm if i am missing something?
> 2. How do i upload required documents, i do not see any option in the system.
> 3. How can i generate letter for Medical/PCC so that i can start that thread. I cant find any option as of now.
> 
> Thanks



Hi 189

Congrats for submission of application. Please advice how you made payment. As my credit card does not permit me that much limit. Did debit card or net banking options are available as well?

Thanks


----------



## 189

Paid using Credit card, they charge me little extra as CC processing fees though!


----------



## Ps14

Hi All,

What kind of medical documents are required ? I am thinking to front load the medical docs to speed up the process.

Please suggest


----------



## 189

They have a link to generate medical statement once u lodge u r application.
Typically they are checking about TB , past mental etc history etc


----------



## Ps14

Hi 189,

Thanks for the info


----------



## husain081

*Payment Method*



rahulkap1 said:


> Hi 189
> 
> Congrats for submission of application. Please advice how you made payment. As my credit card does not permit me that much limit. Did debit card or net banking options are available as well?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Rahul,

please read the below post about payment method. This will help you,

How to Pay Australlian Visa Fees

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html

Lot of information has been given by Manoj....

Regards,

Husain


----------



## expat1222

Hey Everyone,

I am new to the forum.

Does anyone know whether VIC state rejects the EOIs applied with state sponsorship which does not have the minimum experience of 3 years for Software Tester occupation under VISA subclass 190?

Or do they postpone the processing of the EOI for the next financial year?

Please help me out 

Thanks!


----------



## Visionary

Dear members, did anyone with 263111 get an invite?


----------



## TeamRanger

Congrats to all those who got the invite yesterday! Patience paid off


----------



## kingcantona7

just lodged the visa. 
had a small query, will visa processing be also based on the points alllocated(i.e 70 will get visa faster, then 65 and last 60)..just curious to know..forgive my ignorance.


----------



## kingcantona7

expat1222 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum.
> 
> Does anyone know whether VIC state rejects the EOIs applied with state sponsorship which does not have the minimum experience of 3 years for Software Tester occupation under VISA subclass 190?
> 
> Or do they postpone the processing of the EOI for the next financial year?
> 
> Please help me out
> 
> Thanks!


Not sure of this.however, if they have mentioned this as a special condition , then they might insist on the same


----------



## TeamRanger

kingcantona7 said:


> just lodged the visa. had a small query, will visa processing be also based on the points alllocated(i.e 70 will get visa faster, then 65 and last 60)..just curious to know..forgive my ignorance.


From the posts I can confirm points are competitive only till the invitation stage. Rest is all on the evidence of points. EOI invite is a great leveler ;-)


----------



## 189

kingcantona7 said:


> just lodged the visa.
> had a small query, will visa processing be also based on the points alllocated(i.e 70 will get visa faster, then 65 and last 60)..just curious to know..forgive my ignorance.


Nope.. All r treated equally now.

Except some extra checking for citizens marked as high risk countries.


----------



## totomaze

Hi, 
I think the cut off for 2613 is around the 3rd oh july.

189
189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts|ACS:Nov 2013|IELTS:20th June score 7.5+|EOI:26th June 14| Invitation: 11th Aug 2014| Visa Lodged: 11th Aug 2014 

kingcantona7 
Spouse ACS(261313)- Applied Jan 26th 2014, Results- April 4th 2014( 2years reduced) | IELTS 8.5 9 7 7 O-8
EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60)| Invited: 11th August 2014|Lodged: Aug 12th 2014

pattern
Partner: Occupation code: 261311| IELTS: 28 April 2014 Overall 8 (7+ each)| ACS documents submitted: 9 June 2014| changed to stage 4 on the 10 June 2014 | Positive: 30 June 2014 | EOI 189 60pts 3 July 2014, 10 Aug 2014- Invited!

Is there anybody who submitted the EOI after the 3rd and get the nomination ?

I submitted mine the 5/07/2014 60pts 2613 - 189 and I didnt get the nomination yet so hopefully i will be in the next round!!!

Thanks for people who share the date of their invitation


----------



## 189

totomaze said:


> Hi,
> I think the cut off for 2613 is around the 3rd oh july.
> 
> 189
> 189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts|ACS:Nov 2013|IELTS:20th June score 7.5+|EOI:26th June 14| Invitation: 11th Aug 2014| Visa Lodged: 11th Aug 2014
> 
> kingcantona7
> Spouse ACS(261313)- Applied Jan 26th 2014, Results- April 4th 2014( 2years reduced) | IELTS 8.5 9 7 7 O-8
> EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60)| Invited: 11th August 2014|Lodged: Aug 12th 2014
> 
> pattern
> Partner: Occupation code: 261311| IELTS: 28 April 2014 Overall 8 (7+ each)| ACS documents submitted: 9 June 2014| changed to stage 4 on the 10 June 2014 | Positive: 30 June 2014 | EOI 189 60pts 3 July 2014, 10 Aug 2014- Invited!
> 
> Is there anybody who submitted the EOI after the 3rd and get the nomination ?
> 
> I submitted mine the 5/07/2014 60pts 2613 - 189 and I didnt get the nomination yet so hopefully i will be in the next round!!!
> 
> Thanks for people who share the date of their invitation


Yeh that's true for 60 pointers for 65 or more it went as far as early AUG


----------



## kingcantona7

totomaze said:


> Hi,
> I think the cut off for 2613 is around the 3rd oh july.
> 
> 189
> 189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts|ACS:Nov 2013|IELTS:20th June score 7.5+|EOI:26th June 14| Invitation: 11th Aug 2014| Visa Lodged: 11th Aug 2014
> 
> kingcantona7
> Spouse ACS(261313)- Applied Jan 26th 2014, Results- April 4th 2014( 2years reduced) | IELTS 8.5 9 7 7 O-8
> EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60)| Invited: 11th August 2014|Lodged: Aug 12th 2014
> 
> pattern
> Partner: Occupation code: 261311| IELTS: 28 April 2014 Overall 8 (7+ each)| ACS documents submitted: 9 June 2014| changed to stage 4 on the 10 June 2014 | Positive: 30 June 2014 | EOI 189 60pts 3 July 2014, 10 Aug 2014- Invited!
> 
> Is there anybody who submitted the EOI after the 3rd and get the nomination ?
> 
> I submitted mine the 5/07/2014 60pts 2613 - 189 and I didnt get the nomination yet so hopefully i will be in the next round!!!
> 
> Thanks for people who share the date of their invitation


@totomaze..with 5th july, u will surely get it on the next round, on the 25th.
cheers


----------



## kingcantona7

189 said:


> Nope.. All r treated equally now.
> 
> Except some extra checking for citizens marked as high risk countries.


thanks 189.
thats actually better news than i actually thought..will pm, please let me know how to proceed with the next steps.


----------



## elamaran

189 said:


> Yeh that's true for 60 pointers for 65 or more it went as far as early AUG


For 2613, All 65 pointers lodged eoi before 11 aug, should have got invite. Even who lodged eoi with 65 points few mins before invitations are being sent. After sending invites to 65 pointers only then invites are sent to 60 pointers.


----------



## kingcantona7

thats right..also true for 70 pointers or more if any..


----------



## 189

kingcantona7 said:


> thanks 189.
> thats actually better news than i actually thought..will pm, please let me know how to proceed with the next steps.


Sure Bro. . Keep in touch


----------



## kingcantona7

thanks bro..
and just an update for other friends in this forum.
for me and my wife, visa charge was 5280 AUD plus 57 AUD some charge(maybe payment gateway)
total was 5337.02 AUD


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> thanks bro..
> and just an update for other friends in this forum.
> for me and my wife, visa charge was 5280 AUD plus 57 AUD some charge(maybe payment gateway)
> total was 5337.02 AUD


Hey king....

How did you pay your fees ? through Indian Credit card ?

One of my friend in Sydney is paying my fees through Aus debit card. I think there won't be any charges if we pay from OZ debit cards ...


----------



## vemurianil

munna091 said:


> Hey Anil, Congrats on receiving the invitation.
> 
> I've launched my EOI on 4th of July with 60 points on occupation 261312, and just trying to evaluate the estimated time for invitation. Could you please do me a favor by telling me the exact time of you EOI submission.
> 
> 14th July 2014
> 2613 - Software and Applications Programmer - 60 - 2014-06-18 12.01am
> 
> 28th July 2014
> 2613 - Software and Applications Programmers - 60 - 8/05/2014 10:56pm (They stuffed it up as everyone believes)
> 
> 11th August 2014
> You received an invitation and as I can see you launched EOI on 18th June 2014 itself.
> 
> So if you could say me the exact time of your EOI launch, I can estimate what is happening. and also how long I have to wait.
> 
> Thank you..


18 June 2014 07:57 PM, EST


----------



## rahulkap1

Vasu G said:


> Hey king....
> 
> How did you pay your fees ? through Indian Credit card ?
> 
> One of my friend in Sydney is paying my fees through Aus debit card. I think there won't be any charges if we pay from OZ debit cards ...


Hi, Can we use indian (ICICI/ HDFC) debit card also?


----------



## Vasu G

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi, Can we use indian (ICICI/ HDFC) debit card also?


If you have a card with the limit.. Yes you can.


----------



## rahulkap1

Card limit or balance in account?


----------



## kingcantona7

thats true vasu..i think the charge is not applicable if u use OZ cards.

i used a credit card of my relative with a sufficient credit limit..


----------



## Vasu G

rahulkap1 said:


> Card limit or balance in account?


I think card limit... Even heard that you can increase the limit by adding amount and do the transaction (not quite sure on this part).


----------



## kingcantona7

does anyone know whether u need Chest xray or full body check up for the medicals?
just called up the hospital and they asked me this question..wer do i get this information?


----------



## elamaran

Vasu G said:


> I think card limit... Even heard that you can increase the limit by adding amount and do the transaction (not quite sure on this part).


Also there is a limit on the amount you can transfer in a single transaction. Some banks allow you to change that limit in your Net Banking itself, while for other banks you may need to contact the branch.


----------



## elamaran

kingcantona7 said:


> does anyone know whether u need Chest xray or full body check up for the medicals?
> just called up the hospital and they asked me this question..wer do i get this information?


I believe, when you generate HAP ID, the system will give the list of tests to do, you shall take a print of it while appearing for medicals in hospital.

"My health declaration" which is done before applying for visa is providing the list of tests to be done based on the details given by us. 

So I guess for medicals after applying visa also, immi system should give us the list of test to be done.


----------



## 189

Who should do Medical check up after invite?
- Principal applicant

How about 
- Spouse?
- Minor dependent?


----------



## kingcantona7

i guess all of you should do the same.


----------



## 189

Let me post on other thread, last time someone told me only applicant above 18,
but i can see medical link against all


----------



## netw

*EOI nad 190 visa*

Hi friends.

We are thinking to move to Melbourne as a family, a couple+ one 4 years old kid+ one 1 month old baby.
I am 32 years old, 6 years experience (8 without -2 form ACS) as Senior Computer Network and Systems Engineer.
My partner is GP, cleared exam 1 of 2 (2nd must be given only in AU) toward assessment and fully registered process, has IELTS 8 also.
I have a brother in Melb with unconditional visa but not still permanent (marriage visa)
I got 70 points from calculation (including state nominations, not including 5 points for partner).

-With these data, am I eligible for EOI submission and for a positive feedback from Victoria state?
-I do not have all required funds but If I put parents of my brother's spouse as sponsors, is this a valid option and how can I do that, please?
-Am eligible to apply for 190 visa without job offer?

Thank you for help!


----------



## elamaran

189 said:


> Who should do Medical check up after invite?
> - Principal applicant
> 
> How about
> - Spouse?
> - Minor dependent?


I believe in addition to migrating dependent , non-migrating dependent also should do medical and police clearance.


----------



## div1220

Hi , 

Can somebody please provide me the link for which states sponsor 261311 analyst programmer with ielts 6 or 6.5 band. i have overall 7 band but couldn't able to get 7 in each one.

any help appreciated


----------



## kingcantona7

try anzscosearch.com


----------



## kingcantona7

in anzscosearch.com enter your occupation code and search, it will show which all states are sponsoring your occupation and criteria..


----------



## elamaran

netw said:


> Hi friends.
> 
> We are thinking to move to Melbourne as a family, a couple+ one 4 years old kid+ one 1 month old baby.
> I am 32 years old, 6 years experience (8 without -2 form ACS) as Senior Computer Network and Systems Engineer.
> My partner is GP, cleared exam 1 of 2 (2nd must be given only in AU) toward assessment and fully registered process, has IELTS 8 also.
> I have a brother in Melb with unconditional visa but not still permanent (marriage visa)
> I got 70 points from calculation (including state nominations, not including 5 points for partner).
> 
> -With these data, am I eligible for EOI submission and for a positive feedback from Victoria state?
> -I do not have all required funds but If I put parents of my brother's spouse as sponsors, is this a valid option and how can I do that, please?
> -Am eligible to apply for 190 visa without job offer?
> 
> Thank you for help!


Yes, you are eligible for 190 visa without job offer, unless if it is a special condition by the state you apply. If you have minimum 60 points and also if your job is in SOL you shall apply for 189 itself.


----------



## netw

Thanks for reply elemaran!

What about total time processing for 190 vs. 189, what is their difference?


----------



## tarunar1

netw said:


> Thanks for reply elemaran!
> 
> What about total time processing for 190 vs. 189, what is their difference?


Both are almost same these days...

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## elamaran

netw said:


> Thanks for reply elemaran!
> 
> What about total time processing for 190 vs. 189, what is their difference?


For 190 if you are nominated by a state, you will get invitation to apply visa immediately.
190 has a limitation that you need to live and work the first 2 years in that state.
Processing time of state sponsorship nomination application for 190 visa depends on the state.

Whereas for 189, after submitting EOI, you will get invitation in the 2 monthly invitation rounds based on your ranking (based on points and time of submitting eoi). Invite for 189 is based on ur points, occupation, time of ur eoi submission, how many applications are before you.

Processing of 189 and 190 after applying visa will be almost the same.

If you have Skill Assessment and IELTS report ready, you should have submitted EOI for 189/190 (applied state sponsorship) by this time, without any further delay.

You shall submit EOI for both and apply for visa whichever invite comes first. 

But most applicants preference will be 189 if they are eligible for it. Only if they are not eligible for 189 or if they have to wait for a very long time for 189 invite, they go for 190.


----------



## kingcantona7

even though in theory, 190 is supposed to be faster


----------



## elamaran

netw said:


> Hi friends.
> 
> We are thinking to move to Melbourne as a family, a couple+ one 4 years old kid+ one 1 month old baby.
> I am 32 years old, 6 years experience (8 without -2 form ACS) as Senior Computer Network and Systems Engineer.
> My partner is GP, cleared exam 1 of 2 (2nd must be given only in AU) toward assessment and fully registered process, has IELTS 8 also.
> I have a brother in Melb with unconditional visa but not still permanent (marriage visa)
> I got 70 points from calculation (including state nominations, not including 5 points for partner).
> 
> -With these data, am I eligible for EOI submission and for a positive feedback from Victoria state?
> -I do not have all required funds but If I put parents of my brother's spouse as sponsors, is this a valid option and how can I do that, please?
> -Am eligible to apply for 190 visa without job offer?
> 
> Thank you for help!


Is your points breakup as below?

Age 32 - points 30
Education (Bachelors ?) - points 15
Experience overseas 5+ - points 10
IELTS 7 each - points 10

Total Minimum - points 65

You may have additional points.

If the above is correct, and if you have minimum 60, you shall go for 189 visa.


----------



## elamaran

kingcantona7 said:


> even though in theory, 190 is supposed to be faster


Yes, but that's after you lodge your visa application.


----------



## netw

> Age above 32 - points 25
> Education (Bachelors ?) - points 15
> Experience - points 10
> IELTS 7 each - points 10
> 
> Total Minimum - points 60





> Age above 32 - points 25


As I know 25 points are for 33 years and above, till 32 years may be claimed 30 points. Please correct me if I am wrong.

on December, '14 I will be exactly 32 years old, applying after that date (till next December) I must claim 25 or 30 points?


----------



## joyshibu

netw said:


> As I know 25 points are for 33 years and above, till 32 years may be claimed 30 points. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> on December, '14 I will be exactly 32 years old, applying after that date (till next December) I must claim 25 or 30 points?


Hi Netw


You can claim 30 points till you turned 33 ( till Dec 2015).

Regards
SJ


----------



## netw

Thank you very much joyshibu for clearing this issue.

So, with 65 point achieved, what may be the average processing time for 189 visa?
The found/amount that I should have are the same for 189 and 190 visas (AUD 50k, for 2 adults and 2 children)?


----------



## joyshibu

netw said:


> Thank you very much joyshibu for clearing this issue.
> 
> So, with 65 point achieved, what may be the average processing time for 189 visa?
> The found/amount that I should have are the same for 189 and 190 visas (AUD 50k, for 2 adults and 2 children)?


What is your occupation code.? If it is in the SOL you are likely to get an invitation for 189 in next round itself. If your ANZcode is present in SOL, I would advice to go for 189 than 190.


----------



## kettlerope

*Current job duration date in EOI form*

Hi,

I am filling up the EOI form and have a doubt here. In the current job duration (ongoing job), should I put the end date as mentioned in the assessment letter or leave it blank since the job is continuing? 

Please let me know asap. Thanks!


----------



## Vasu G

kettlerope said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am filling up the EOI form and have a doubt here. In the current job duration (ongoing job), should I put the end date as mentioned in the assessment letter or leave it blank since the job is continuing?
> 
> Please let me know asap. Thanks!


Since you are continuing, leave it blank.


----------



## kettlerope

Vasu G said:


> Since you are continuing, leave it blank.


Oops.. I just submitted the form with date as per my assessment letter. Can I edit the EOI now to make the ending date blank for the current job?


----------



## Vasu G

kettlerope said:


> Oops.. I just submitted the form with date as per my assessment letter. Can I edit the EOI now to make the ending date blank for the current job?


Yes. You can edit your EOI anytime. You cannot edit only when you are "INVITED".


----------



## kettlerope

Hi,

I need experts' opinion on the following queries with relation to my EOI:

1. My assessment letter has validated experience till 21/7/2014 (may be basis the date they received my application for the assessment) and on EOI I have shown that I m currently working by keeping the current job's end date as blank (as per suggestion from many seniors on this forum).. would it not contradict each other? Hope this would be the case with most of the applicants here.

2. I originally submitted my EOI on 12th Aug and edited it today 913th Aug). On my EOI portal it shows the submission date as 12/08/2014 but the pdf generated after editing/updating EOI shows the submission date as 13/08/2014. So which one should I consider?

Please advise.


----------



## kettlerope

Got posted twice due to internet issue - hence deleting once.


----------



## chennaiite

kettlerope said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need experts' opinion on the following queries with relation to my EOI:
> 
> 1. My assessment letter has validated experience till 21/7/2014 (may be basis the date they received my application for the assessment) and on EOI I have shown that I m currently working by keeping the current job's end date as blank (as per suggestion from many seniors on this forum).. would it not contradict each other? Hope this would be the case with most of the applicants here.
> 
> 2. I originally submitted my EOI on 12th Aug and edited it today 913th Aug). On my EOI portal it shows the submission date as 12/08/2014 but the pdf generated after editing/updating EOI shows the submission date as 13/08/2014. So which one should I consider?
> 
> Please advise.


1. Thats not a problem as long as you can prove you're still working in same company

2. DoE changes only when your changes affect the points.

Hope this helps.


----------



## chennaiite

*YIPEEE - 189 Visa Invitation Received*

OCC -261111
EOI - 24 May - 60 Points
DoE - 1 Aug - 65 Points
Invited - 11 Aug

Those with 60 points do not loose hope. I have a feeling they're clearing bunches of 60 pointers in 2611.

cheers!


----------



## kettlerope

Thanks. Referring to point # 2 below, so you mean that while my date of submission got changed, my DoE should remain same, so my order in the queue isn't affected. Right?



chennaiite said:


> 1. Thats not a problem as long as you can prove you're still working in same company
> 
> 2. DoE changes only when your changes affect the points.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## Vasu G

chennaiite said:


> 1. Thats not a problem as long as you can prove you're still working in same company
> 
> 2. DoE changes only when your changes affect the points.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I think you can change your company. So it is not a problem as long as you are working with same roles and responsibilities in your occupation.

Correct me if I am wrong. !!!


----------



## rameshkd

div1220 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Can somebody please provide me the link for which states sponsor 261311 analyst programmer with ielts 6 or 6.5 band. i have overall 7 band but couldn't able to get 7 in each one.
> 
> any help appreciated


As per my knowledge, on Vic allows SS for 261311 but with 7 in each. None of the other states have 261311.


----------



## chennaiite

kettlerope said:


> Thanks. Referring to point # 2 below, so you mean that while my date of submission got changed, my DoE should remain same, so my order in the queue isn't affected. Right?


That is correct


----------



## chennaiite

Vasu G said:


> I think you can change your company. So it is not a problem as long as you are working with same roles and responsibilities in your occupation.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong. !!!


As far as I remember, you no longer can claim extra points if you changed the company. It is another thing altogether that your CO might not even ask about current works status and company.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kettlerope

Please check my signature for my visa application profile. For my category (Accountant - General), is there a way I can check my current status in the queue for invite, basis my points and date of effect (EOI)? If yes, can someone please share a link? 

Also, when can I expect my invite basis the details in signature - any thoughts?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vasu G

chennaiite said:


> As far as I remember, you no longer can claim extra points if you changed the company. It is another thing altogether that your CO might not even ask about current works status and company.
> 
> Hope this helps.


No dude !! you can claim. Moreover, you have to provide all the necessary documents. I got it confirmed from seniors/moderators in the forum. In fact I am the example. I moved to another company(in april 2014) after my assessment and I edited my EOI with new company, so my points were increased to 60 (189) on 19th June.

ACS only gives you whether you are skilled or not and your skill met date. Points are completely decided by DIBP. One should renew ACS every time he/she changed the company ?? I don't think bro.


----------



## chennaiite

Vasu G said:


> No dude !! you can claim. Moreover, you have to provide all the necessary documents. I got it confirmed from seniors/moderators in the forum. In fact I am the example. I moved to another company(in april 2014) after my assessment and I edited my EOI with new company, so my points were increased to 60 (189) on 19th June.
> 
> ACS only gives you whether you are skilled or not and your skill met date. Points are completely decided by DIBP. One should renew ACS every time he/she changed the company ?? I don't think bro.


What you're saying seems logical and that makes sense to me.

I remember someone having going back and forth with DIBP just because he claimed points for company that wasnt assessed by ACS.

Could this be because of ultra high risk countries?


----------



## Vasu G

chennaiite said:


> What you're saying seems logical and that makes sense to me.
> 
> I remember someone having going back and forth with DIBP just because he claimed points for company that wasnt assessed by ACS.
> 
> Could this be because of ultra high risk countries?


May be he doesn't have enough documents to prove his new exp. As you said, may be high risk countries. Is INDIA in that list ?


----------



## mins

Any help here pls --
I have been assessed positive by ACS with 5 years of experience from 2007 onwards . 
However I have claimed to be a regular salaried employee of an IT firm from 2005 onwards in the work reference letters, and also showed proof of employment from 2003 onwards on regular salary role. Roles and responsibilities have remained in IT but changed with skillset and experience.

I also have been assessed of having an AQF level of Bachelors degree (3 years) and AQF level of Masters degree (2 years). 

1. Why then does ACS not consider 8 years of employment experience as described in experience letters ? Is that normal that ACS would reduce 3 or more years of employment experience or is there a good reason that I am missing to see ?

2. Also would anyone know if DIAC can award additional points (5 points for 8 years), if found that ACS awarded points for experience is not aligned and underclaimed in EOI? or am I dreaming 

------------------------------------------------
IELTS 8,8,7.5,7.5-Oveall-8, ACS results positive - 28th July with 60 points
EOI applied on 4th Aug 2014, Sec 189


----------



## chennaiite

Vasu G said:


> May be he doesn't have enough documents to prove his new exp. As you said, may be high risk countries. Is INDIA in that list ?


India is technically a high risk country. But not in a way pakistan, or lebanon or syria is. If you know what i mean. Clearances for some of these countries take over a year.


----------



## chennaiite

mins said:


> Any help here pls --
> I have been assessed positive by ACS with 5 years of experience from 2007 onwards .
> However I have claimed to be a regular salaried employee of an IT firm from 2005 onwards in the work reference letters, and also showed proof of employment from 2003 onwards on regular salary role. Roles and responsibilities have remained in IT but changed with skillset and experience.
> 
> I also have been assessed of having an AQF level of Bachelors degree (3 years) and AQF level of Masters degree (2 years).
> 
> 1. Why then does ACS not consider 8 years of employment experience as described in experience letters ? Is that normal that ACS would reduce 3 or more years of employment experience or is there a good reason that I am missing to see ?
> 
> 2. Also would anyone know if DIAC can award additional points (5 points for 8 years), if found that ACS awarded points for experience is not aligned and underclaimed in EOI? or am I dreaming
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> IELTS 8,8,7.5,7.5-Oveall-8, ACS results positive - 28th July with 60 points
> EOI applied on 4th Aug 2014, Sec 189


1. Yes it's normal. May be it's DIBP's way of extracting just cream when there are too many people for the job 

2. you're right, you're dreaming.


----------



## kettlerope

Hi, Can someone help with this? Thanks!



kettlerope said:


> Please check my signature for my visa application profile. For my category (Accountant - General), is there a way I can check my current status in the queue for invite, basis my points and date of effect (EOI)? If yes, can someone please share a link?
> 
> Also, when can I expect my invite basis the details in signature - any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## chennaiite

kettlerope said:


> Please check my signature for my visa application profile. For my category (Accountant - General), is there a way I can check my current status in the queue for invite, basis my points and date of effect (EOI)? If yes, can someone please share a link?
> 
> Also, when can I expect my invite basis the details in signature - any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1. Nope there isnt a way to check your status within the queue. You can however check the cut off date and points for persons invited in a given round. These reports are available at - SkillSelect 

2. 60 Pointers should wait at least 3-4 rounds.


----------



## kettlerope

chennaiite said:


> 1. Nope there isnt a way to check your status within the queue. You can however check the cut off date and points for persons invited in a given round. These reports are available at - SkillSelect
> 
> 2. 60 Pointers should wait at least 3-4 rounds.



Thanks. But those reports are available for only Accountants, Business/System Analysts, and Software/App Programmers. What about all other occupations? How to track the progress in their cases?

By the way, any idea as to why DIBP is showing DoE and points status of ONLY for these three occupations and not others? I knew that they had started it since there was more rush in these categories but that was about the last year. Seeing the current numbers, there doesn't seem to be so much rush in the new year (starting July) yet.


----------



## chennaiite

kettlerope said:


> Thanks. But those reports are available for only Accountants, Business/System Analysts, and Software/App Programmers. What about all other occupations? How to track the progress in their cases?
> 
> By the way, any idea as to why DIBP is showing DoE and points status of ONLY for these three occupations and not others? I knew that they had started it since there was more rush in these categories but that was about the last year. Seeing the current numbers, there doesn't seem to be so much rush in the new year (starting July) yet.


The cut off and DoE for these occupations are mentioned separately because they are on pro-rata basis and different from all other occupations.

Cut off and DoE for all other occupations are common. As per the report, the cut off for 189 is 60 points - 16/07/2014 3:00pm

This is mentioned in the report itself. See "Invitation process and cut-off date by point score" just below the graph.

Hope this helps


----------



## dixiechic

Hi Max,

I am applying 189 visa. I have a question about the tertiary qualifications and highest recognised qualification. I have done my CA and MBA and BCom. However, my qualification was recognised as Bachelors by ICAA. My question is what should I enter as highest recognised qualification? and if I put Bachelors then should I say yes to tertiary qualification and then put all other qualifications there??

Thanks.


----------



## axl84

Hi!

There is an error in my Vetassess outcome letter. Although my assessment is positive, they have written my graduation year as 2007 instead of 2006. I have written to the [email protected] email and am awaiting a response. Has anyone else face a similar situation? If yes, who have they contacted?

Thanks. Also, any idea about the timeline for 60 points? EOI submitted today for 133111.


----------



## dixiechic

Nishant Dundas said:


> Correct
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum




While lodging the Visa application, There is a question for highest recognised qualification. I am a CA with MBA but my qualification was recognised as equivalent to Australia Bachelors. So what should I put in that answer. Bachelors or Masters? Also, the question after that about completed secondary level studies...should that be yes or no. 

Pls help...thanks


----------



## Ravi_Pune

chennaiite said:


> *YIPEEE - 189 Visa Invitation Received*
> 
> OCC -261111
> EOI - 24 May - 60 Points
> DoE - 1 Aug - 65 Points
> Invited - 11 Aug
> 
> Those with 60 points do not loose hope. I have a feeling they're clearing bunches of 60 pointers in 2611.
> 
> cheers!


Bhai... you got invite??? Awesome.....


----------



## chennaiite

Ravi_Pune said:


> Bhai... you got invite??? Awesome.....


Yes bro got it. Just replied to your PM. 

Thanks


----------



## birbal

*1 August DOE*

Hi guys,:grouphug:

I see my VDOE is of August 1st, any idea how the trend is now, by when should I be able to get my EOI approval. I have 60 points :rockon: only 

Anyone else on same boat.

I checked skillselect for 261313, strangely VDOE for 14th round is 2014-06-18 12.01am but for 28th round is 8/05/2014 10:56pm...any idea what does that mean? Is it the oldest application getting invited or the latest one?


Cheers,
Birbal

261313- 60 points |ACS : Submitted 25-Jul-2014: Received:1-AUG-14|IELTS :7 | EOI :1st August 2014|Invite::fingerscrossed:| lodge :| Medical:|PCC: | Grant :??


----------



## VickyAus

guys, 
one basic information i got reading through the thread is... we can apply EOI for both 189 and 190 together. correct me if i'm not correct.

Question to clear few of my doubts: I have already applied for EOI on 13th August under general skilled migration. 
if i get my invitation before i get the relevant 8 years of experience (ACS gave it as 7.8 years in July). I will complete the correct 8 years only in the month of sep 2014. can i apply for Visa in the month of October considering the my experience will be 8+ by then? and give a statutory declaration by work colleague when i apply visa?


----------



## kingcantona7

yes..u can apply for both 189 and 190..

for the other doubt, not sure why u want to do it? if u already get an invitation with 7.8 years of experience, then thats great right? why wait 2 more months to make it 8 years..
this would have made sense, if u were waiting for an invite since u may get additional points for more work ex..however, once u get the invitation, then dont worry much about it


----------



## 189756

*Update the list for 25th Aug round*

*2613 category*

sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)

Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)

Liuxyzy 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...

Vikram , 2613 , 189, 60pts, EOI submitted:12th July, Invitation:waiting

Adiii 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...

Harsh, 261311, 189, 60 pts, EOI Submitted: 1st Aug, Invitation - Waiting


*2611 category*

kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)

Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)

Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)


*233X category*

Rahulkap1 189, | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet

Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - :fingers crossed:

husain081 - Points 60 - (233914) EA - 05 Jun 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) - Invite - : Waiting


----------



## radical

adiii said:


> *2613 category*
> 
> sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)
> 
> Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)
> 
> Liuxyzy 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...
> 
> Vikram , 2613 , 189, 60pts, EOI submitted:12th July, Invitation:waiting
> 
> Adiii 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...
> 
> Harsh, 261311, 189, 60 pts, EOI Submitted: 1st Aug, Invitation - Waiting
> 
> 
> *2611 category*
> 
> kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)
> 
> Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
> Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)
> 
> Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)
> 
> 
> *233X category*
> 
> Rahulkap1 189, | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet
> 
> Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - :fingers crossed:
> 
> husain081 - Points 60 - (233914) EA - 05 Jun 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) - Invite - : Waiting


Hi Guys,


Could anyone please tell me here, what was the last cut off points and date of effect for developer programmer?


----------



## 189756

for 2613 its 3rd July with 60 points


----------



## abama

Hi guys,

Thanks in advance but I am trying to lodge my health declaration. I had a surgery in 1999 but I was perfectly fine about a couple of weeks after, should I declare this in the required section or just say no to all questions and deal with it later. I'm just worried if answer yes to prolonged hospitalization t this will be taken as an opportunity for them to reject me

pls advice


----------



## ashish1137

VickyAus said:


> guys,
> one basic information i got reading through the thread is... we can apply EOI for both 189 and 190 together. correct me if i'm not correct.
> 
> Question to clear few of my doubts: I have already applied for EOI on 13th August under general skilled migration.
> if i get my invitation before i get the relevant 8 years of experience (ACS gave it as 7.8 years in July). I will complete the correct 8 years only in the month of sep 2014. can i apply for Visa in the month of October considering the my experience will be 8+ by then? and give a statutory declaration by work colleague when i apply visa?


1. If you get your invite before october, you can apply visa anytime without even waiting to complete 8 years.
2. after you receive invite, you will have 60 days to lodge visa.
3. If you dont get you invite by october, your doe will change once you cross 8 years mark. With 65 points, you can expect an immediate invite.

I hope you queries are answered.


----------



## ashish1137

abama said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks in advance but I am trying to lodge my health declaration. I had a surgery in 1999 but I was perfectly fine about a couple of weeks after, should I declare this in the required section or just say no to all questions and deal with it later. I'm just worried if answer yes to prolonged hospitalization t this will be taken as an opportunity for them to reject me
> 
> pls advice


You can declare, Ive read about people who went thru and had brain surgeries. There case was referred to medical councils and was delayed but rejected is not one of the option.

So try searching a bit more on the forum if you get relevant information. Per me you can declare.


----------



## ashish1137

dixiechic said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> I am applying 189 visa. I have a question about the tertiary qualifications and highest recognised qualification. I have done my CA and MBA and BCom. However, my qualification was recognised as Bachelors by ICAA. My question is what should I enter as highest recognised qualification? and if I put Bachelors then should I say yes to tertiary qualification and then put all other qualifications there??
> 
> Thanks.


You add your masters only. Irrespective of what icaa assessed. assessing authoroties assess your bachelors only to award points not masters. They might have mentioned this in your letter assessed.


----------



## liuxyzy

Sorted by EOI submittion time.

Originally Posted by adiii 
2613 category

Harsh, 261311, 189, 60 pts, EOI Submitted: 1st Aug, Invitation - Waiting

Liuxyzy 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...

Adiii 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...

Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)

Vikram , 2613 , 189, 60pts, EOI submitted:12th July, Invitation:waiting

sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)

2611 category

Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)

Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...

Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)

kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)

233X category

Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - :fingers crossed:

Rahulkap1 189, | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet

husain081 - Points 60 - (233914) EA - 05 Jun 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) - Invite - : Waiting


----------



## radical

liuxyzy said:


> Sorted by EOI submittion time.
> 
> Originally Posted by adiii
> 2613 category
> 
> Harsh, 261311, 189, 60 pts, EOI Submitted: 1st Aug, Invitation - Waiting
> 
> Liuxyzy 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...
> 
> Adiii 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...
> 
> Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)
> 
> Vikram , 2613 , 189, 60pts, EOI submitted:12th July, Invitation:waiting
> 
> sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)
> 
> 2611 category
> 
> Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)
> 
> Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
> 
> Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)
> 
> kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)
> 
> 233X category
> 
> Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - :fingers crossed:
> 
> Rahulkap1 189, | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet
> 
> husain081 - Points 60 - (233914) EA - 05 Jun 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) - Invite - : Waiting


Hey Bud,

Could you please add me to the list as well. 

Radical 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 21/04/14; Invitation - Awaiting...

Also, I have a question about the DOE. I was invited in the month of May 2014 but for some reason I could not lodge my visa. Now, in my skills select account the status is "Submitted" and DOE is 21/04/2014. I was wondering, if I can use the same skill select EOI for the upcoming invitation round?

Cheers


----------



## sadeed

*Two eoi*

Dear All,

I have applied for 189 EOI with 60 points, where by if I do not apply before december 2014 I will lose 5 points considering that I wanted to keep my options open by applying under the 190 SS when it is open on 14th october but not sure if I will be able to have it before december to lodge the visa application. 

Considering this should I apply for the 190 EOI or just stick with one EOI. What is the impact of one on the other and other on the first. 

Can I apply for both EOI and will it affect the invitation sequence as with 189 for which I m eligible to get the positive EOI while for the 190 it is yet to be attached with the valid State Sponsorship.


Thanks


----------



## radical

sadeed said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have applied for 189 EOI with 60 points, where by if I do not apply before december 2014 I will lose 5 points considering that I wanted to keep my options open by applying under the 190 SS when it is open on 14th october but not sure if I will be able to have it before december to lodge the visa application.
> 
> Considering this should I apply for the 190 EOI or just stick with one EOI. What is the impact of one on the other and other on the first.
> 
> Can I apply for both EOI and will it affect the invitation sequence as with 189 for which I m eligible to get the positive EOI while for the 190 it is yet to be attached with the valid State Sponsorship.
> 
> 
> Thanks


As far as I know, there is absolutely no issues with applying for two different subclasses that is, 189 and 190. Infact, DIBP encourages the applicants to do so. However, the thing that I have found out that if you apply for 190, for all the states then you will have very slim chances to get an invite for 190. So make sure you decide on one state and only apply for that specific one.

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## rahulkap1

liuxyzy said:


> Sorted by EOI submittion time.
> 
> Originally Posted by adiii
> 2613 category
> 
> Harsh, 261311, 189, 60 pts, EOI Submitted: 1st Aug, Invitation - Waiting
> 
> Liuxyzy 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...
> 
> Adiii 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...
> 
> Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)
> 
> Vikram , 2613 , 189, 60pts, EOI submitted:12th July, Invitation:waiting
> 
> sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)
> 
> 2611 category
> 
> Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)
> 
> Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
> 
> Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)
> 
> kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)
> 
> 233X category
> 
> Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - :fingers crossed:
> 
> Rahulkap1 189, | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- Not Yet
> 
> husain081 - Points 60 - (233914) EA - 05 Jun 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) - Invite - : Waiting


Liu, pls remove my name as I moved to lodged status.


----------



## amolpathak

*EOI Submission query*

I have 60 pts with code 261112 ICT Systems Analyst for 189 visa. I will have 65 pts with 8 yrs work experience complete by 1st Nov. should I apply for EOI now with 60 pts or should I wait for Nov to get 65 pts? The confusion is because System Analyst invitation are given on pro rata basis, so if pts higher you get invitation earlier. Will it be worth to wait for another 2 months to have 5 pts more?

Also, if I apply now & not get invitation will Nov, will my additional 5 pts reflect in the same EOI in Nov or should I have to reply EOI?

Help & suggestions will be much appreciated.


----------



## radical

amolpathak said:


> I have 60 pts with code 261112 ICT Systems Analyst for 189 visa. I will have 65 pts with 8 yrs work experience complete by 1st Nov. should I apply for EOI now with 60 pts or should I wait for Nov to get 65 pts? The confusion is because System Analyst invitation are given on pro rata basis, so if pts higher you get invitation earlier. Will it be worth to wait for another 2 months to have 5 pts more?
> 
> Also, if I apply now & not get invitation will Nov, will my additional 5 pts reflect in the same EOI in Nov or should I have to reply EOI?
> 
> Help & suggestions will be much appreciated.


There is no harm in applying with 60 points right now, if you are lucky you will get the invite within two months and if you dont then you can anyway update your EOI with 65 points later. If you do not lodge and wait for two months then you are just denying yourself a chance to get invited with 60 points if it is a possibility (As it all depends on the queue). 

If you get invited with 60 points then it makes no difference if you can gain 70 or 100 points. Your visa application is independent of EOI points, it will be treated as any other lodged application. Again, it depends on which occupation your are applying under.


----------



## chennaiite

amolpathak said:


> I have 60 pts with code 261112 ICT Systems Analyst for 189 visa. I will have 65 pts with 8 yrs work experience complete by 1st Nov. should I apply for EOI now with 60 pts or should I wait for Nov to get 65 pts? The confusion is because System Analyst invitation are given on pro rata basis, so if pts higher you get invitation earlier. Will it be worth to wait for another 2 months to have 5 pts more?
> 
> Also, if I apply now & not get invitation will Nov, will my additional 5 pts reflect in the same EOI in Nov or should I have to reply EOI?
> 
> Help & suggestions will be much appreciated.


Submit an EoI right away. If you don't receive invite by Oct, the same EOI will automatically be updated to 65 points. You dont need to update or change or create new eoi. 

Based on the trend, you're most likely to be invited only in November first round.


----------



## amolpathak

Get my name joined to this club, details in my signature.


----------



## Rishikesh5555

*Updated List*

Hi.. Best of Luck to all of you.. Hope y'all get your invites soon..

Harsh, 261311, 189, 60 pts, EOI Submitted: 1st Aug, Invitation - Waiting

Liuxyzy 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...

Adiii 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...

Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)

Vikram , 2613 , 189, 60pts, EOI submitted:12th July, Invitation:waiting

sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)

2611 category

Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)

Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...

Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)

kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)

233X category

Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - 11th August 2014 - PCC - Done - Medicals - Done - Visa Lodge - 13th August 2014 Grant - :fingerscrossed:

Rahulkap1 189, | 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 19/07/2014 | Invited- 11th August 2014

husain081 - Points 60 - (233914) EA - 05 Jun 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) - Invite - : 11th August 2014


----------



## mins

*Add me in too.*

Please add me to the list.
------------------------------------------
IELTS 8,8,7.5,7.5-Oveall-8, ACS results positive - 28th July; 60 points
EOI - 4th Aug 2014, Sec 189 - Invite - awaiting.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

VickyAus said:


> guys,
> one basic information i got reading through the thread is... we can apply EOI for both 189 and 190 together. correct me if i'm not correct.
> 
> Question to clear few of my doubts: I have already applied for EOI on 13th August under general skilled migration.
> if i get my invitation before i get the relevant 8 years of experience (ACS gave it as 7.8 years in July). I will complete the correct 8 years only in the month of sep 2014. can i apply for Visa in the month of October considering the my experience will be 8+ by then? and give a statutory declaration by work colleague when i apply visa?


How can you lodge your eoi without the assessment letter???
Don't do that as if you are invited, you would be disqualified and your visa canceled.
Read the rules properly please see friends!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## chennaiite

Nishant Dundas said:


> How can you lodge your eoi without the assessment letter???
> Don't do that as if you are invited, you would be disqualified and your visa canceled.
> Read the rules properly please see friends!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Nishant: He indeed has an assessment from ACS bro 

Vicky: Submit your EoI right away. Your points will increase automatically on same EoI once you complete 8 years.


----------



## radical

Nishant Dundas said:


> How can you lodge your eoi without the assessment letter???
> Don't do that as if you are invited, you would be disqualified and your visa canceled.
> Read the rules properly please see friends!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


I think what he is trying to say is that hes already got an assessment done and as of now his experience is coming to 7.8 Years and in next two months it will be 8 years. Regardless, he shouldn't worry about that if he gets invited in current situation. Once you are invited it makes no difference how many years of experience he has.


----------



## dd17

Hi.. I am in the process of my PR application under 189, filed EOI on 8th Aug'14 by cliaming 60 points

1) Age - 30 points
2) Skill Assessment - Internal Auditor (Vetassess, Result Positive) - 15 Points
3) Completed IELTS with overall 7.5 Band (scored perfect 7 in all) - 10 Points
4) Posess 3 yrs of relevant work exp - 5 points

However, I have few concerns regarding pts claimed for work ex
Worked in 3 different Cos
07/11 to 09/11 - 1st employment
09/11 to 11/12 - 2nd employment
11/12 till date - 3 rd employment

Vetassess Outcome letter states - EMPLOYMENT ASSESSED, ASSISTANT MANAGER 09/2011 TO 11/2012 MEEETS THE MINIMUM REQUIREMENT FOR THIS OCCUPATION

Does that mean i am not entitled to claim points for my 1st and 3rd employment ??


----------



## chennaiite

dd17 said:


> Hi.. I am in the process of my PR application under 189, filed EOI on 8th Aug'14 by cliaming 60 points
> 
> 1) Age - 30 points
> 2) Skill Assessment - Internal Auditor (Vetassess, Result Positive) - 15 Points
> 3) Completed IELTS with overall 7.5 Band (scored perfect 7 in all) - 10 Points
> 4) Posess 3 yrs of relevant work exp - 5 points
> 
> However, I have few concerns regarding pts claimed for work ex
> Worked in 3 different Cos
> 07/11 to 09/11 - 1st employment
> 09/11 to 11/12 - 2nd employment
> 11/12 till date - 3 rd employment
> 
> Vetassess Outcome letter states - EMPLOYMENT ASSESSED, ASSISTANT MANAGER 09/2011 TO 11/2012 MEEETS THE MINIMUM REQUIREMENT FOR THIS OCCUPATION
> 
> Does that mean i am not entitled to claim points for my 1st and 3rd employment ??


That's correct. No points for work exp.


----------



## mitulpatel

*Guidance needed on Experience Points*

Hi all. *(Expert Help Needed) *

I have very IMPORTANT question regarding my Work Experience.

1. July 2004 - June 2005 = 1 Year (Exact)
2. Jan 29th 2007 – Jan 26th 2008 = 1 Year (4 day less)
3. Aug 2008 - Till date 20014 = 6 Years and 2 weeks

I was doing Master in UK during Oct 2005 Till Sep 2006.

What I read on immi.gov.au website
"To claim points for skilled employment you must have, in the 10 years before you were invited to apply"

If I consider above then My experience From July 2004 - July 2014 in TOTAL is 
7 Years 11 Months. (If I consider till Aug 2014 then It comes to Full 8 Years)

So can I claim points as I had one year study gap of one year within 10 years???

Currently I am on 55 points under 189. If I claim point for 8 years then I will reach to 60 points.

Friends, Please Answer 



*489 Family Sponsor | 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | ACS Submitted: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI (65 Points): 24/04/14 |*


----------



## elamaran

mitulpatel said:


> Hi all. *(Expert Help Needed) *
> 
> I have very IMPORTANT question regarding my Work Experience.
> 
> 1. July 2004 - June 2005 = 1 Year (Exact)
> 2. Jan 29th 2007 – Jan 26th 2008 = 1 Year (4 day less)
> 3. Aug 2008 - Till date 20014 = 6 Years and 2 weeks
> 
> I was doing Master in UK during Oct 2005 Till Sep 2006.
> 
> What I read on immi.gov.au website
> "To claim points for skilled employment you must have, in the 10 years before you were invited to apply"
> 
> If I consider above then My experience From July 2004 - July 2014 in TOTAL is
> 7 Years 11 Months. (If I consider till Aug 2014 then It comes to Full 8 Years)
> 
> So can I claim points as I had one year study gap of one year within 10 years???
> 
> Currently I am on 55 points under 189. If I claim point for 8 years then I will reach to 60 points.
> 
> Friends, Please Answer
> 
> 
> 
> *489 Family Sponsor | 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | ACS Submitted: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI (65 Points): 24/04/14 |*


You shall claim points only for the experience after the skill level met date mentioned in your ACS report. In your ACS report it might have mentioned that the experience after some date is appropriately skilled and suitable for migration.

If you have an ICT major and if your occupation is closely related to your education, as per ACS you shall claim points for the experience after deducting first two years experience.


----------



## ashish1137

mitulpatel said:


> Hi all. (Expert Help Needed)
> 
> I have very IMPORTANT question regarding my Work Experience.
> 
> 1. July 2004 - June 2005 = 1 Year (Exact)
> 2. Jan 29th 2007 &#150; Jan 26th 2008 = 1 Year (4 day less)
> 3. Aug 2008 - Till date 20014 = 6 Years and 2 weeks
> 
> I was doing Master in UK during Oct 2005 Till Sep 2006.
> 
> What I read on immi.gov.au website
> "To claim points for skilled employment you must have, in the 10 years before you were invited to apply"
> 
> If I consider above then My experience From July 2004 - July 2014 in TOTAL is
> 7 Years 11 Months. (If I consider till Aug 2014 then It comes to Full 8 Years)
> 
> So can I claim points as I had one year study gap of one year within 10 years???
> 
> Currently I am on 55 points under 189. If I claim point for 8 years then I will reach to 60 points.
> 
> Friends, Please Answer
> 
> 489 Family Sponsor | 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | ACS Submitted: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI (65 Points): 24/04/14 |


Hi Mitul,

As per my knowledge, acs will consider your experience after u completed your masters. So from a totsl of 7 years, there will be a defuction of 2 years provided your degree or masters was in computers or it. else there will be a deduction of 4 years. So you can claim 10 points at max in latter case or 5 points if u fall under former.

I hope that helps.


----------



## mitulpatel

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Mitul,
> 
> As per my knowledge, acs will consider your experience after u completed your masters. So from a totsl of 7 years, there will be a defuction of 2 years provided your degree or masters was in computers or it. else there will be a deduction of 4 years. So you can claim 10 points at max in latter case or 5 points if u fall under former.
> 
> I hope that helps.


Thanks Ashish,

I am Mechanical Engg. Skill assessment Letter mention that:

“I am pleased to advised that the competencies you have demonstrated taken in conjunction with your qualifications from Gujarat University March 2005 have been assessed as meeting current academic requirement for standing as a professional Engineer (Skill Level 1) in Australia. The appropriate occupational classification in your case for migration purpose is Mechanical Engineer ANZSCO 233513.
Your additional qualification from Loughborough University has been assessed as broadly comparable to an Australian Masters degree for the purpose of awarding points for qualification under the General Skilled Migration point test.”

Hence, Both of my degrees are validated by them. 
Only thing is 
My first Job is after completing BE MECH and
2nd and 3rd Jobs are after Masters. 

Will they consider 8 years experience? Why they deduct 2 years, Please explain.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ashish1137

mitulpatel said:


> Thanks Ashish,
> 
> I am Mechanical Engg. Skill assessment Letter mention that:
> 
> &#147;I am pleased to advised that the competencies you have demonstrated taken in conjunction with your qualifications from Gujarat University March 2005 have been assessed as meeting current academic requirement for standing as a professional Engineer (Skill Level 1) in Australia. The appropriate occupational classification in your case for migration purpose is Mechanical Engineer ANZSCO 233513.
> Your additional qualification from Loughborough University has been assessed as broadly comparable to an Australian Masters degree for the purpose of awarding points for qualification under the General Skilled Migration point test.&#148;
> 
> Hence, Both of my degrees are validated by them.
> Only thing is
> My first Job is after completing BE MECH and
> 2nd and 3rd Jobs are after Masters.
> 
> Will they consider 8 years experience? Why they deduct 2 years, Please explain.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sorry Mitul,

I wrongly understood your Anzsco code. Only acs is i think doing the deduction. from the above it seems gou will aproach vetassess and not acs. Not sure of their rules. bit as per dibp rules they will consider work experienxe afyer completiin of the most suited assessed degree. So may be your first year would not be considered. Why dont you apply and then see and in the meantime figure out a way to complete rest of the 5 points.

May be someone who has gone thru the process may theow more light on to it.


----------



## mitulpatel

ashish1137 said:


> Sorry Mitul,
> 
> I wrongly understood your Anzsco code. Only acs is i think doing the deduction. from the above it seems gou will aproach vetassess and not acs. Not sure of their rules. bit as per dibp rules they will consider work experienxe afyer completiin of the most suited assessed degree. So may be your first year would not be considered. Why dont you apply and then see and in the meantime figure out a way to complete rest of the 5 points.
> 
> May be someone who has gone thru the process may theow more light on to it.


Hey Ashish, 
Thanks again for prompt reply.

Yes I got my BE Mechanical Degree certificate in March 2005 although I completed exam and got Result in June 2004 and immediately after that I got the first Job in July 2004. 

Do you have any idea how can get assessed my work experience?

Reply with your convenience. 

Cheers
MITUL


----------



## mitulpatel

*ANZSCO 233513-Mechanical Engg - How and Where to get my Work Experience certified ???*

Dear All, 

I am a mechanical Engineer. I received Skill assessment Certificate in April 2014.
ANZSCO 233513

I want to know how and where my work experience get assessed? Is there any Body like (Engineers Australia) who provide this?

*489 Family Sponsor | 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | ACS Submitted: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI (65 Points): 24/04/14 |*

Thanks in advance.

Cheers
MITUL


----------



## elamaran

mitulpatel said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am a mechanical Engineer. I received Skill assessment Certificate in April 2014.
> ANZSCO 233513
> 
> I want to know how and where my work experience get assessed? Is there any Body like (Engineers Australia) who provide this?
> 
> *489 Family Sponsor | 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | ACS Submitted: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI (65 Points): 24/04/14 |*
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Cheers
> MITUL


What is that ACS submitted in your timeline signature?
Is it Australian computer society, are you working in IT?
Can you provide your work details?


----------



## mitulpatel

elamaran said:


> What is that ACS submitted in your timeline signature?
> Is it Australian computer society, are you working in IT?
> Can you provide your work details?


Hey Buddy, 

You have picked up my mistake.

Actually Its Skill Assessment Submission date to Engineers Australia:

I finished BE Mechanical in June 2004. 

My work Experience detail:
1. Production Planning Engineer- July 2004 - June 2005 = 1 Year (Exact)
2. Mechanical CAD Coordinator - Jan 29th 2007 – Jan 26th 2008 = 1 Year (4 days less)
3. Mechanical CAD Coordinator Aug 2008 - Till date 20014 = 6 Years and 2 weeks

I was doing Master (Mechanical) in UK during Oct 2005 Till Sep 2006.

[Skill assessment Letter mention that: “I am pleased to advised that the competencies you have demonstrated taken in conjunction with your qualifications from Gujarat University March 2005 have been assessed as meeting current academic requirement for standing as a professional Engineer (Skill Level 1) in Australia. The appropriate occupational classification in your case for migration purpose is Mechanical Engineer ANZSCO 233513.
Your additional qualification from Loughborough University has been assessed as broadly comparable to an Australian Masters degree for the purpose of awarding points for qualification under the General Skilled Migration point test.”]

Both of my degrees are validated by Engineers Australia. 
Only thing is 

My first Job is after completing BE MECH and
2nd and 3rd Jobs are after Masters. 

Will they consider 8 years experience? Why they deduct 2 years, Please explain


*489 Family Sponsor | 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | Skill Assessment: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI (65 Points): 24/04/14 |*


----------



## ashish1137

mitulpatel said:


> Hey Ashish,
> Thanks again for prompt reply.
> 
> Yes I got my BE Mechanical Degree certificate in March 2005 although I completed exam and got Result in June 2004 and immediately after that I got the first Job in July 2004.
> 
> Do you have any idea how can get assessed my work experience?
> 
> Reply with your convenience.
> 
> Cheers
> MITUL


They will assess from the day you completed your degree.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

hardikbv said:


> Interesting read...
> 
> Source : Thousands of foreign students in visa fraud racket - University World News
> 
> AUSTRALIA
> Thousands of foreign students in visa fraud racket
> Geoff Maslen08 August 2014 Issue No:330
> 10
> Join us on
> 
> Follow us on
> 
> News Feeds
> Global Edition
> Africa Edition
> 
> Tens of thousands of foreign students have become permanent residents in Australia as a likely result of widespread fraud and corruption within and outside the federal Immigration Department.
> 
> Documents provided to Fairfax Media journalists and an investigation by Monash University academics has revealed that thousands of foreigners have avoided federal regulations and been granted illegal permanent residency visas. The huge numbers involved has led directly to rising unemployment levels among young Australians, including university graduates.
> 
> In a Fairfax article on 7 August, investigative reporters described how a corrupt Immigration Department official and her Indian husband helped run a A$3 million (US$2.8 million) criminal migration racket involving more than 1,000 fraudulent visa applications.
> 
> Three days after immigration and federal agents raided their home, the couple fled to India – having previously wired more than A$1 million to overseas bank accounts in 48 hours. The investigators failed to take basic measures to stop them leaving the country, the journalists reported.
> 
> New study on migrants and jobs
> 
> At the same time as newspapers were reporting the scandal, Dr Bob Birrell and Dr Ernest Healy released their own study showing that Australia’s high rate of recent migration had coincided with a slump in the rate of new job creation to around 100,000 a year.
> 
> They found that the influx of recent migrants, including foreign students, had taken almost all of the net jobs growth.
> 
> “[These recent arrivals] are doing so at the expense of Australian-born and overseas-born residents who arrived in Australia before 2011. This is showing up in increased unemployment and decreased participation in the labour force by these groups,” Birrell and Healy say.
> 
> “The hardest hit are among Australia’s young people seeking entry level semi-skilled jobs and recent graduates in a widening range of professions, including nursing, information and communication technology and accounting.”
> 
> The Monash researchers demolish government claims that high migration is needed to obtain skilled workers who supposedly are in short supply in Australia.
> 
> They show the claims are false and that one reason is that under the skilled migration programme, thousands of former overseas students who were allowed to remain in the country after tighter immigration reforms were imposed in 2010 are now being given permanent residency visas.
> 
> The reforms were adopted following earlier revelations about fraud and corruption among newly-established colleges deliberately established by crooked business people to offer training to foreign students as a means of obtaining permanent residency.
> 
> Students paid large sums to the colleges and received residency visas despite failing to complete their courses or undertaking any training.
> 
> “Most [of these students] were granted concessions which allowed them to apply for points-tested visas on favourable terms. This is why accountants and cooks have been among the largest occupational categories visaed despite being in surplus,” Birrell and Healy write.
> 
> Procedures on migrant skills not working
> 
> They say another reason is that the procedures to limit the migrant intake to skills needed in Australia – so as to protect the interests of local job seekers – are not working.
> 
> Professions named on the Immigration Department’s skilled occupation list include accountants, nurses, dentists and ICT professionals despite strong evidence there were already more qualified local people than the jobs available.
> 
> “Hundreds of resident graduate nurses cannot find nursing positions. Yet in 2012-13 there were 2,855 permanent entry and 2,853 temporary skill visas issued to registered nurses. Many more are in the visa pipeline,” the researchers say.
> 
> “In the case of Australian graduates in ICT occupations, though there are less than 5,000 university completions in this field each year, they are having trouble finding entry level jobs. This is because some 20,000 permanent and temporary entry visas are being issued to migrants with ICT qualifications each year.”
> 
> A similar situation occurs with accountants: nearly 7,000 foreign accountants obtained visas to stay in Australia in 2012-13. Yet 7,200 Australian students graduated from the nation’s universities in accounting at the bachelor and higher degree level in 2012.
> 
> Birrell and Healy say successive Australian governments have allowed the pool of temporary residents to access the nation’s labour market, including foreign students and visitors on holiday visas. They are able to prolong their stay in Australia by ‘churning’ or changing from one visa to another while working illegally.
> 
> They are also “feeding the ranks” of those keen to find an employer to sponsor them for a temporary or permanent employment visa and are competing with young Australian resident job seekers for semi-skilled entry level jobs.
> 
> The researchers call for government action to ensure Australian job seekers are given priority access to the limited number of new jobs being created. They say this must include a reduction in the permanent entry programme by restricting it to migrants where there is a well-documented case that the occupations are in short supply.
> 
> “In a new era in which job growth is likely to be far less than during the last decade, it is no longer justifiable to place so much reliance on immigration to fill these jobs. Australian governments and employers need to get serious about training Australian residents for these jobs where they do not have the required skills,” Birrell and Healy say.


----------



## Martyshka

Anyone with 60 points ICTBusinessAnalyst who got invited? And howling did it take?


----------



## Martyshka

Hi everyone, 

just submitted my EOI for 189 with 60 points for 261111.

Any idea how long it may take to get invited?

Thanks!


----------



## liuxyzy

mins said:


> Please add me to the list.
> ------------------------------------------
> IELTS 8,8,7.5,7.5-Oveall-8, ACS results positive - 28th July; 60 points
> EOI - 4th Aug 2014, Sec 189 - Invite - awaiting.


Your ANZSCO?


----------



## rameshkd

Martyshka said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> just submitted my EOI for 189 with 60 points for 261111.
> 
> Any idea how long it may take to get invited?
> 
> Thanks!


60 pointers must wait 3-4 rounds


----------



## chennaiite

Martyshka said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> just submitted my EOI for 189 with 60 points for 261111.
> 
> Any idea how long it may take to get invited?
> 
> Thanks!


For 2611 on 60 points, easily 3-4 months, not rounds!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## GinjaNINJA

will diac ever release report for aug 11 rounds !!


----------



## mins

Its ICT System Analyst - 261112.


----------



## liuxyzy

Updated list:

2613 category

Harsh, 261311, 189, 60 pts, EOI Submitted: 1st Aug, Invitation - Waiting

Liuxyzy 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...

Adiii 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...

Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)

Vikram , 2613 , 189, 60pts, EOI submitted:12th July, Invitation:waiting

sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)

Radical 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 21/04/14; Invitation - Awaiting...

2611 category
Mins 261112 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 4th Aug 2014
Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)

Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...

Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)

kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)

233X category

Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - :fingers crossed:

husain081 - Points 60 - (233914) EA - 05 Jun 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) - Invite - : Waiting


----------



## husain081

*Updated*



liuxyzy said:


> Updated list:
> 
> 2613 category
> 
> Harsh, 261311, 189, 60 pts, EOI Submitted: 1st Aug, Invitation - Waiting
> 
> Liuxyzy 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...
> 
> Adiii 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...
> 
> Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)
> 
> Vikram , 2613 , 189, 60pts, EOI submitted:12th July, Invitation:waiting
> 
> sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)
> 
> Radical 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 21/04/14; Invitation - Awaiting...
> 
> 2611 category
> Mins 261112 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 4th Aug 2014
> Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)
> 
> Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
> 
> Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)
> 
> kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)
> 
> 233X category
> 
> Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - :11th Aug 2014
> 
> husain081 - Points 60 - (233914) EA - 05 Jun 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) - Invite - : 11th Aug 2014


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

Hi,

I've lodged for SS on 18th July with 60 points (including the SS) for Software Engineer skill. Looking at many older posts, it seems that Victoria rejects lot of applicants. I wanted to know what are my fair chances of getting through. I've 8+ years of IT experience. 

Thanks in advance
Abdul


----------



## varun71863

husain081 said:


> liuxyzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Updated list:
> 
> 2613 category
> 
> Harsh, 261311, 189, 60 pts, EOI Submitted: 1st Aug, Invitation - Waiting
> 
> Liuxyzy 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...
> 
> Adiii 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...
> 
> Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)
> 
> Vikram , 2613 , 189, 60pts, EOI submitted:12th July, Invitation:waiting
> 
> sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)
> 
> Radical 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 21/04/14; Invitation - Awaiting...
> 
> 2611 category
> Mins 261112 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 4th Aug 2014
> Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)
> 
> Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
> 
> Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)
> 
> kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)
> 
> 233X category
> 
> Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - :11th Aug 2014
> 
> husain081 - Points 60 - (233914) EA - 05 Jun 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) - Invite - : 11th Aug 2014
> 
> 
> 
> varun71863 (261313)- EOI lodged 15/08/2014 with 60 points, Invitation - Awaiting...
Click to expand...


----------



## ashish1137

GinjaNINJA said:


> will diac ever release report for aug 11 rounds !!


not in just 6 working days mate. give it a day or two or may be this week.


----------



## 189756

GinjaNINJA said:


> will diac ever release report for aug 11 rounds !!


Will be today end of office hours sydney time


----------



## varun71863

adiii said:


> Will be today end of office hours sydney time


List is there on website, occupation ceiling of 2613 is 488 but in actual it has to be 630, don't know why they are not releasing 2613 invitation


----------



## sathi

11 August REPORT is coming. Date appears there, but not opening. Keep trying, we should be able to open it sometime today.


----------



## 189756

varun71863 said:


> List is there on website, occupation ceiling of 2613 is 488 but in actual it has to be 630, don't know why they are not releasing 2613 invitation


I think the number is right. The invite before 11th got only 70+ invites instead of normal 200


----------



## varun71863

adiii said:


> I think the number is right. The invite before 11th got only 70+ invites instead of normal 200


I am talking abt total occupation till 11 august should be 630 something
May be in next round they release more


----------



## mitulpatel

*ANZSCO 233513-Mechanical Engg - How and Where to get my Work Experience certified ???*

Dear All, 

I am a mechanical Engineer. I received Skill assessment Certificate in April 2014.
ANZSCO 233513

I want to know how and where my work experience gets assessed. Is there any Body like (Engineers Australia) who provide this kind of service?

489 Family Sponsor | 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | Skill Assessment: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI (65 Points): 24/04/14 |


----------



## tirik.ijrad

mitulpatel said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am a mechanical Engineer. I received Skill assessment Certificate in April 2014.
> ANZSCO 233513
> 
> I want to know how and where my work experience gets assessed. Is there any Body like (Engineers Australia) who provide this kind of service?
> 
> 489 Family Sponsor | 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | Skill Assessment: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI (65 Points): 24/04/14 |


You should apply for work experience assessment while skill assessment to EA. However, while you apply for visa, they will assess your experience. You have to submit all experience related documents so that they will pass you in one go. If your experience might had assessed by EA, still they assess your experience but they may not be that much strict. If you have worked in two or three companies in your work tenure, its better that not to opt for EA experience assessment. Because visa officers will not have to ask to more companies.


----------



## mitulpatel

tirik.ijrad said:


> You should apply for work experience assessment while skill assessment to EA. However, while you apply for visa, they will assess your experience. You have to submit all experience related documents so that they will pass you in one go. If your experience might had assessed by EA, still they assess your experience but they may not be that much strict. If you have worked in two or three companies in your work tenure, its better that not to opt for EA experience assessment. Because visa officers will not have to ask to more companies.


Thanks mate, 

Take a look on my work experience and advise me.

I finished BE Mechanical in June 2004. 

My work Experience detail:
1. Production Planning Engineer- July 2004 - June 2005 = 1 Year (Exact)
2. Mechanical CAD Coordinator - Jan 29th 2007 – Jan 26th 2008 = 1 Year (4 days less)
3. Mechanical CAD Coordinator Aug 2008 - Till date 20014 = 6 Years and 2 weeks

I was doing Master (Mechanical) in UK during Oct 2005 Till Sep 2006.

I have 8 years experience between July 2004 Till August 2014. 
It within 10 years 1 month. Is it compulsory to have experience within 10 years.
I was student for 1 year in between.

Please guide me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've lodged for SS on 18th July with 60 points (including the SS) for Software Engineer skill. Looking at many older posts, it seems that Victoria rejects lot of applicants. I wanted to know what are my fair chances of getting through. I've 8+ years of IT experience.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Abdul


Anybody??


----------



## 189

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Originally Posted by abdulwaheed2710 View Post
> Hi,
> 
> I've lodged for SS on 18th July with 60 points (including the SS) for Software Engineer skill. Looking at many older posts, it seems that Victoria rejects lot of applicants. I wanted to know what are my fair chances of getting through. I've 8+ years of IT experience.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Abdul
> 
> Anybody?
> 
> 
> Anybody?



There are no consistency in rejection and reason.
In my opinion, try you luck Bro, anyways SS for Victoria is free unlike NSW. 

Lastly, you can have your Victoria SS in progress and once in Oct NSW opens try there.


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

189 said:


> There are no consistency in rejection and reason.
> In my opinion, try you luck Bro, anyways SS for Victoria is free unlike NSW.
> 
> Lastly, you can have your Victoria SS in progress and once in Oct NSW opens try there.


Thanks mate!


----------



## raylangivens

What is going on with the Invitation update pages - 28-July numbers are still not corrected and 11-Aug page says "401 UNAUTHORIZED" - http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/SkillSelect/results/11-august-2014.aspx


----------



## sathi

wait for mid night


----------



## Vasu G

raylangivens said:


> What is going on with the Invitation update pages - 28-July numbers are still not corrected and 11-Aug page says "401 UNAUTHORIZED" - http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/SkillSelect/results/11-august-2014.aspx


Check it tomorrow. They will definitely update.


----------



## 189756

*2613 category*

Harsh, 261311, 189, 60 pts, EOI Submitted: 1st Aug, Invitation - Waiting

Liuxyzy 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...

Adiii 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...

Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)

Vikram , 2613 , 189, 60pts, EOI submitted:12th July, Invitation:waiting

sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)

Radical 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 21/04/14; Invitation - Awaiting...

varun71863 (261313)- EOI lodged 15/08/2014 with 60 points, Invitation - Awaiting...

*2611 category*
Mins 261112 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 4th Aug 2014
Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)

Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...

Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)

kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)

*233X category*

Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - :11th Aug 2014

husain081 - Points 60 - (233914) EA - 05 Jun 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) - Invite - : 11th Aug 2014


----------



## 189756

2611	Accountants 60 18/07/2014 4:12pm
2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	60 29/10/2013 12:17pm
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60 4/07/2014 10:09pm


----------



## 189756

They got the occupation code of accountant wrong


----------



## liuxyzy

2613 category

varun71863 (261313)- EOI lodged 15/08/2014 with 60 points, Invitation - Awaiting...

Harsh, 261311, 189, 60 pts, EOI Submitted: 1st Aug, Invitation - Waiting

Liuxyzy 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...

Adiii 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...

Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)

Vikram , 2613 , 189, 60pts, EOI submitted:12th July, Invitation:waiting

sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)

Radical 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 21/04/14; Invitation - Awaiting...

2611 category
Mins 261112 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 4th Aug 2014
Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)

Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...

Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)

kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)

233X category

Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - :11th Aug 2014

husain081 - Points 60 - (233914) EA - 05 Jun 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) - Invite - : 11th Aug 2014


----------



## 189756

liuxyzy said:


> 2613 category
> 
> varun71863 (261313)- EOI lodged 15/08/2014 with 60 points, Invitation - Awaiting...
> 
> Harsh, 261311, 189, 60 pts, EOI Submitted: 1st Aug, Invitation - Waiting
> 
> Liuxyzy 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...
> 
> Adiii 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...
> 
> Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)
> 
> Vikram , 2613 , 189, 60pts, EOI submitted:12th July, Invitation:waiting
> 
> sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)
> 
> Radical 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 21/04/14; Invitation - Awaiting...
> 
> 2611 category
> Mins 261112 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 4th Aug 2014
> Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)
> 
> Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
> 
> Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)
> 
> kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)
> 
> 233X category
> 
> Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - :11th Aug 2014
> 
> husain081 - Points 60 - (233914) EA - 05 Jun 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 6.30 pm (India) - Invite - : 11th Aug 2014



How come Radical 189 NOT GET invite from 21/04/2014 ?


----------



## vikramreddy

Hmmm finally they updated 11-August result .


----------



## 189756

vikramreddy said:


> Hmmm finally they updated 11-August result .


based on last invite trends ,, it moved just 2 weeks .. so i think anyone under 18th july with 60 points should get .. what do you think


----------



## Ravi_Pune

*Hi*

Again the the cut off date for 261111 is not correct. As per 26th may 2014 report, all 60 pointers till 3rd April, 2014 were cleared so how come the date of effect move back to 23/10/2013?? On this thread only I have seen 60 pointers with visa date of effect in March n before 3rd April 2014 getting invites so 26th may, 2014 report was correct and 11th August 2014 report is incorrect. Hope in coming reports we can get a clear and true picture for 60 pointers


----------



## vikramreddy

adiii said:


> based on last invite trends ,, it moved just 2 weeks .. so i think anyone under 18th july with 60 points should get .. what do you think


Yes, hope there are less 65pt candidates for this time.


----------



## IndigoKKing

Ok... the same old question about Visa Date of Effect, but I really need clarity. Sorry, if I come across as dumb, but I searched on the forum enough, and I'm still not clear.

In the 11th August round results, it says that the 'Visa date of effect' for 'Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)' is 5th August 2014 for 60 points score.

Does this mean that my EOI - lodged on 7th August 2014 - has a good chance of coming up in the next round, unless there are a lot of 65+ pointers taking up the slots?


----------



## Ravi_Pune

IndigoKKing said:


> Ok... the same old question about Visa Date of Effect, but I really need clarity. Sorry, if I come across as dumb, but I searched on the forum enough, and I'm still not clear.
> 
> In the 11th August round results, it says that the 'Visa date of effect' for 'Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)' is 5th August 2014 for 60 points score.
> 
> Does this mean that my EOI - lodged on 7th August 2014 - has a good chance of coming up in the next round, unless there are a lot of 65+ pointers taking up the slots?


Yes....


----------



## rali

Due to planned system maintenance the invitation round will be held on 29 August instead of 25 August 2014.


----------



## Vasu G

rali said:


> Due to planned system maintenance the invitation round will be held on 29 August instead of 25 August 2014.


Yes. May be they will correct all the blunders in the reports and occupation ceilings.

Wait extended. 

All the best everyone. !!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 189

kumar21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have done my skills assessment for 263111 and waiting for my IELTS score. In the meantime i was filing my EOI, which i should be able to complete once I get the IELTS score. Are there people who are in the same step as mine or can help me with small doubts ? Just that i am a little nervous that i do not fill anything wrong. Any help on this would be Great !
> 
> Best wishes to all !


Not sure what is your doubt here but fill with care, review it twice and i suggest ask some1 (e.g. spouse or well educated elder) to verify it.
it is fairly straight forward, further more you can edit your EOI should you realise any genuine mistake.

In my case i have added 5 years of degree instead of 3 and got it corrected


----------



## 189

vikramreddy said:


> Yes, hope there are less 65pt candidates for this time.


Based on past experience you have high chance. Remember that now date is 29th Aug instead of 25th!


----------



## vikramreddy

189 said:


> Based on past experience you have high chance. Remember that now date is 29th Aug instead of 25th!


yes, I have high chance this time, but as date moved to 29th, there could be a chance that more 65 pointers will come in.


----------



## 189

Stay positive, live is beautiful ahead. Until then we will continue ruling they way we are!

Remember that on an average it takes 3 to 9 months for 2613* to find a job in OZ. And cost of living is high.


----------



## netrav

kumar21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have done my skills assessment for 263111 and waiting for my IELTS score. In the meantime i was filing my EOI, which i should be able to complete once I get the IELTS score. Are there people who are in the same step as mine or can help me with small doubts ? Just that i am a little nervous that i do not fill anything wrong. Any help on this would be Great !
> 
> Best wishes to all !


Hi.. Same here.. Waiting for IELTS score.. Positively score should be out by this August 30th.. Let's keep in touch as I also need to file EOI immediately after the score


----------



## sashflashysash

netrav said:


> Hi.. Same here.. Waiting for IELTS score.. Positively score should be out by this August 30th.. Let's keep in touch as I also need to file EOI immediately after the score


In the same boat as well. Thats three to tango


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

kumar21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have done my skills assessment for 263111 and waiting for my IELTS score. In the meantime i was filing my EOI, which i should be able to complete once I get the IELTS score. Are there people who are in the same step as mine or can help me with small doubts ? Just that i am a little nervous that i do not fill anything wrong. Any help on this would be Great !
> 
> Best wishes to all !


what help you need ?


----------



## liuxyzy

It is announced that Next invitation round is postponed to 29 Aug due to planned system maintenance instead of 25 Aug....

SkillSelect


----------



## 189756

liuxyzy said:


> It is announced that Next invitation round is postponed to 29 Aug due to planned system maintenance instead of 25 Aug....
> 
> SkillSelect


Hope they send out more invites than usual 200


----------



## freak199

liuxyzy said:


> It is announced that Next invitation round is postponed to 29 Aug due to planned system maintenance instead of 25 Aug....
> 
> SkillSelect


Hey ,they have NOT mentioned any postponement....pls reconfirm..

Below is the Message in the LINK:

"Friday 22 August 2014

There is a planned system outage from 9pm 22 August 2014 to 10am 23 August 2014 AEST (UTC+10).

SkillSelect clients will not be able to commence a visa application during the planned outage.

You might receive a 'Server 500' error message during this time, try again after 10am AEST (UTC +10).

We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause"


----------



## IndigoKKing

freak199 said:


> Hey ,they have NOT mentioned any postponement....pls reconfirm..


You are not looking at the right place.

Please check in SkillSelect > Invitation Rounds > Next Invitation Rounds

This is what the text says



> 29 August 2014
> 
> Note: Due to planned system maintenance the invitation round will be held on 29 August instead of 25 August 2014.
> 
> Visa subclass	Maximum number
> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	1250
> Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	100
> 
> A maximum of 100 invitations for subclass 489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) (Sponsored) visas will be issued as part of the 29 August 2014 invitation round. The number of invites issued for subclass 489 in this and future rounds will be determined by the skilled migration programme to address Australia’s economic needs.
> 
> Note: This will not have any impact on state or territory government nominations for subclass 489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) (state or territory nominated) visas and nominations for these visas can continue as normal.


----------



## elamaran

liuxyzy said:


> It is announced that Next invitation round is postponed to 29 Aug due to planned system maintenance instead of 25 Aug....
> 
> SkillSelect


Also the number of invites for 489 Family Sponsored is increased to 100 from 10.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

EOI submitters Do not expect invitations on 25th Aug round(or sunday night 24th IST). Its been moved to 29th Aug. Good Luck


----------



## radical

I have really bad feeling that these guys are up to something sinister. Did this thing happened earlier?


----------



## chamiash

hi Elamaran.
where does this days ?? i dont see it.

Also the number of invites for 489 Family Sponsored is increased to 100 from 10.


----------



## elamaran

chamiash said:


> hi Elamaran.
> where does this days ?? i dont see it.
> 
> Also the number of invites for 489 Family Sponsored is increased to 100 from 10.


Yes even I did saw the increase in 489 FS from 10 to 100.

But it is not going to help me as am in ICT Software Engineer & Programmers.


----------



## Sridev

Hi members!

Can anyone help me this???

I have been granted with 189 visa.
My passport name and visa name are same.
However, my wife's name in her passport is:

Surname : x given names:y z
But in visa her name is:
Surname: x given names:y
Passport: xyz
Visa: xy
Will this create a problem.
I have emailed a case officer to help me with this.
If any member can explain me what could happen in this case, it will be big help to me.

Thanks


----------



## netrav

can somebody explain me the following terms Im seeing in the forum:
new terms like "invitation cycle" .. can somebody explain me the visa cycle 
how are some forum mates tracking individual status.. how is it possible.. 
while submitting EOI, does it show how many points we got in total.. or its just our esitmate??
is there any link which clearly explains about the complete VISA cycle and tracking..
lastly anybody from Hyderabad(India) who can give me some gyan regarding this.. coffee/lunch/dinner on my name


----------



## 233911

Any 60 pointers who submitted on or after August 23 receive their invite yet? could someone tell me which dates are being processed at the moment?


----------



## 189756

Just in case anyone is waiting tonight.. the invite is postponed to 29th.


----------



## armino

I just submitted an EOI for 233512 with 60 points today, will i have a chance for invitation this round?


----------



## mitulpatel

armino said:


> I just submitted an EOI for 233512 with 60 points today, will i have a chance for invitation this round?


Hi Armino

I am sorry, I have no idea regarding waiting time for 233512 category. My ANZSCO is also 233513. I have submitted EOI under 489 family Sponsor with 65 points, please let me know when you get your Invitation as I am going to reach 60 points in September. 

Best of luck.



*489 Family Sponsor | 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | Skill Assessment: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI (65 Points): 24/04/14*


----------



## raylangivens

adiii said:


> Just in case anyone is waiting tonight.. the invite is postponed to 29th.



Thanks Adii.


----------



## sathi

*489 eoi*

No new messages?


----------



## 189756

*Please add yourself in the list who are waiting for invitation tomorrow night
*
2613 category

varun71863 (261313)- EOI lodged 15/08/2014 with 60 points, Invitation - Awaiting...

Harsh, 261311, 189, 60 pts, EOI Submitted: 1st Aug, Invitation - Waiting

Liuxyzy 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...

Adiii 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...

Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)

Vikram , 2613 , 189, 60pts, EOI submitted:12th July, Invitation:waiting

sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)

Radical 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 21/04/14; Invitation - Awaiting...

2611 category
Mins 261112 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 4th Aug 2014
Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)

Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...

Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)

kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)


----------



## sathi

I have edited sig.


----------



## sathi

Glad it works. I did not know how to put it.


----------



## munna091

Please add yourself in the list who are waiting for invitation tomorrow night

2613 category

varun71863 (261313)- EOI lodged 15/08/2014 with 60 points, Invitation - Awaiting...

Harsh, 261311, 189, 60 pts, EOI Submitted: 1st Aug, Invitation - Waiting

Liuxyzy 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...

Adiii 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...

Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)

Vikram , 2613 , 189, 60pts, EOI submitted:12th July, Invitation:waiting

sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)

Radical 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 21/04/14; Invitation - Awaiting...

munna091(261312 | EOI : 04/07/14 with 60 points | Invitation : waiting)


2611 category
Mins 261112 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 4th Aug 2014
Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)

Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...

Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)

kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)


----------



## armino

varun71863 (261313)- EOI lodged 15/08/2014 with 60 points, Invitation - Awaiting...

Harsh, 261311, 189, 60 pts, EOI Submitted: 1st Aug, Invitation - Waiting

Liuxyzy 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...

Adiii 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...

Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)

Vikram , 2613 , 189, 60pts, EOI submitted:12th July, Invitation:waiting

sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)

Radical 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 21/04/14; Invitation - Awaiting...

munna091(261312 | EOI : 04/07/14 with 60 points | Invitation : waiting)

Armino (233512 | EOI: 25/08/14 with 60 points | invitation:waiting)


----------



## tarund81

Hi
Can any one please advice me ..
I have applied for (State/Territory Nominated -- Any) Subclass 489 Visa on 3rd July 2014 with 60 points and my occupation is -- Cafe/Restaurant Manager.
When can I expect an invite ????


----------



## tarund81

munna091 said:


> Please add yourself in the list who are waiting for invitation tomorrow night
> 
> 2613 category
> 
> varun71863 (261313)- EOI lodged 15/08/2014 with 60 points, Invitation - Awaiting...
> 
> Harsh, 261311, 189, 60 pts, EOI Submitted: 1st Aug, Invitation - Waiting
> 
> Liuxyzy 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...
> 
> Adiii 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...
> 
> Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)
> 
> Vikram , 2613 , 189, 60pts, EOI submitted:12th July, Invitation:waiting
> 
> sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)
> 
> Radical 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 21/04/14; Invitation - Awaiting...
> 
> munna091(261312 | EOI : 04/07/14 with 60 points | Invitation : waiting)
> 
> 
> 2611 category
> Mins 261112 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 4th Aug 2014
> Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)
> 
> Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
> 
> Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)
> 
> kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)


tarund81 -- (ANZCO 141111 with 60 points -- Subclass 489 Visa, State/Territory Nominated), Applied on 3rd July 2014 -- Invite: Awaited


----------



## tarund81

armino said:


> varun71863 (261313)- EOI lodged 15/08/2014 with 60 points, Invitation - Awaiting...
> 
> Harsh, 261311, 189, 60 pts, EOI Submitted: 1st Aug, Invitation - Waiting
> 
> Liuxyzy 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...
> 
> Adiii 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...
> 
> Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)
> 
> Vikram , 2613 , 189, 60pts, EOI submitted:12th July, Invitation:waiting
> 
> sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)
> 
> Radical 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 21/04/14; Invitation - Awaiting...
> 
> munna091(261312 | EOI : 04/07/14 with 60 points | Invitation : waiting)
> 
> Armino (233512 | EOI: 25/08/14 with 60 points | invitation:waiting)



tarund81 -- (ANZCO 141111 with 60 points -- Subclass 489 Visa, State/Territory Nominated), Applied on 3rd July 2014 -- Invite: Awaited


----------



## sathi

489 Family Sponsored, 65 points, applied 3 June. Waiting for Invite.


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

2613 category

varun71863 (261313)- EOI lodged 15/08/2014 with 60 points, Invitation - Awaiting...

Harsh, 261311, 189, 60 pts, EOI Submitted: 1st Aug, Invitation - Waiting

Liuxyzy 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...

Adiii 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...

Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)

Vikram , 2613 , 189, 60pts, EOI submitted:12th July, Invitation:waiting

sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)

Radical 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 21/04/14; Invitation - Awaiting...

munna091(261312 | EOI : 04/07/14 with 60 points | Invitation : waiting)

abdulwaheed2710-->261313-->EOI Filed--> 9-July-2014-->Subclass 190 Vic SS- 18th July-->Visa Invite- waiting


----------



## tarund81

Hi to all
Can someone please tell me -- by fault i had entered a wrong date of IELTS while submitting my EOI on 3rd July 2014 getting 60 points, then in August I happened to correct the date, by entering the right date. Does the date of submitting my EOI change or it will remain 3rd July 2014.
Please reply


----------



## 189

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> 2613 category
> 
> varun71863 (261313)- EOI lodged 15/08/2014 with 60 points, Invitation - Awaiting...
> 
> Harsh, 261311, 189, 60 pts, EOI Submitted: 1st Aug, Invitation - Waiting
> 
> Liuxyzy 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...
> 
> Adiii 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 22/07/14; Invited - Awaiting...
> 
> Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)
> 
> Vikram , 2613 , 189, 60pts, EOI submitted:12th July, Invitation:waiting
> 
> sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)
> 
> Radical 189 , 261313 (60 Points) EOI Lodged - 21/04/14; Invitation - Awaiting...
> 
> munna091(261312 | EOI : 04/07/14 with 60 points | Invitation : waiting)
> 
> abdulwaheed2710-->261313-->EOI Filed--> 9-July-2014-->Subclass 190 Vic SS- 18th July-->Visa Invite- waiting


Please join "189 visa August gang" once you get invite/lodge.


----------



## radical

tarund81 said:


> Hi to all
> Can someone please tell me -- by fault i had entered a wrong date of IELTS while submitting my EOI on 3rd July 2014 getting 60 points, then in August I happened to correct the date, by entering the right date. Does the date of submitting my EOI change or it will remain 3rd July 2014.
> Please reply



The date of effect will only change when there is a change in your points. In your case, since, there is no change in points, your DOE will remain the same.


----------



## chamiash

hi elamaran,

why no chance for ICT Software Engineer & Programmers ?

FS have no impact on job titile ? isnt it? just the total point ?


----------



## sathi

I guess, out of 100 slots for FS 489, they would still see the overall demand for various categories. For all categories, there might be a limited allocation for each month, because they want to spread out the availability throughout the year, instead of finishing the total visa slots in 4-6 months where demand is more. So, we can know only when EOI comes. Let us hope, all of us get within 100 itself. Good to luck to me first, then to all of you !!!!!!!!!! kidding.


----------



## tarund81

radical said:


> The date of effect will only change when there is a change in your points. In your case, since, there is no change in points, your DOE will remain the same.


Also my friend, could you kindly advice me when can I expect an invite, I submitted my EOI on 3rd July 2014. SS - +ve, Applied for subclass 489 visa (state/territory nominated - ANY), IELTS - L 7.5, R 6, W 7.5 & S 8. My occ - 141111 (cafe & restaurant manager)

Please reply
Thanks


----------



## tarund81

Greetings to all
Can someone kindly advice me when can I expect an invite, I submitted my EOI on 3rd July 2014. SS - +ve, Applied for subclass 489 visa (state/territory nominated - ANY), IELTS - L 7.5, R 6, W 7.5 & S 8. My occ - 141111 (cafe & restaurant manager)

Please reply
Thanks


----------



## elamaran

chamiash said:


> hi elamaran,
> 
> why no chance for ICT Software Engineer & Programmers ?
> 
> FS have no impact on job titile ? isnt it? just the total point ?


ICT Software Engineer & Programmers is in pro rata basis. The number of invite per round will be first sent to 189 visa, only if there is any remaining it will be given to 489 FS. Almost in the past 1 year there was no remaining seats after inviting 189. Infact 189 60 pointers was waiting for a long time for invite.


----------



## elamaran

tarund81 said:


> Greetings to all
> Can someone kindly advice me when can I expect an invite, I submitted my EOI on 3rd July 2014. SS - +ve, Applied for subclass 489 visa (state/territory nominated - ANY), IELTS - L 7.5, R 6, W 7.5 & S 8. My occ - 141111 (cafe & restaurant manager)
> 
> Please reply
> Thanks


After submitting EOI, you need to apply directly to most of the state for sponsorship. Those state will have certain eligibility criteria and your job should be there in their sol or csol. They will process your application and if they decide to nominate you, thn you will receive invite via skill select.


----------



## mitulpatel

sathi said:


> I guess, out of 100 slots for FS 489, they would still see the overall demand for various categories. For all categories, there might be a limited allocation for each month, because they want to spread out the availability throughout the year, instead of finishing the total visa slots in 4-6 months where demand is more. So, we can know only when EOI comes. Let us hope, all of us get within 100 itself. Good to luck to me first, then to all of you !!!!!!!!!! kidding.


Hey Mate,
I am sailing in the same boat. 

When did you file your EOI? If you get invitation please let me know. 

Best of luck. Keep in touch.

489 Family Sponsor | 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | Skill Assessment: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI (65 Points): 24/04/14


----------



## sun99

elamaran said:


> ICT Software Engineer & Programmers is in pro rata basis. The number of invite per round will be first sent to 189 visa, only if there is any remaining it will be given to 489 FS. Almost in the past 1 year there was no remaining seats after inviting 189. Infact 189 60 pointers was waiting for a long time for invite.


What does "Visa date of effect" means ? Is it date of EOI submitted ?

For occupation 2613 it is 4/07/2014 in Aug 11 invitation


----------



## elamaran

sun99 said:


> What does "Visa date of effect" means ? Is it date of EOI submitted ?
> 
> For occupation 2613 it is 4/07/2014 in Aug 11 invitation


Yes. But for 2613 its 189 visa invite detail.


----------



## tarund81

elamaran said:


> After submitting EOI, you need to apply directly to most of the state for sponsorship. Those state will have certain eligibility criteria and your job should be there in their sol or csol. They will process your application and if they decide to nominate you, thn you will receive invite via skill select.


Thanks for the reply sir, can you explain this in details. I have applied for the EOI on 3rd July 2014 for Subclass 489 visa (State/Territory Nominated). Now I am waiting since then for the invite. When I get an invite, then I should apply for the visa or I should apply for the sponsorship now and how should I do that...

Kindly reply...
Thanks


----------



## elamaran

tarund81 said:


> Thanks for the reply sir, can you explain this in details. I have applied for the EOI on 3rd July 2014 for Subclass 489 visa (State/Territory Nominated). Now I am waiting since then for the invite. When I get an invite, then I should apply for the visa or I should apply for the sponsorship now and how should I do that...
> 
> Kindly reply...
> Thanks


You will not get invite now. You need to apply for the state separately for sponsorship. The state has their own sol / csol; your job should be in that list. The state also have certain eligibility criteria in addition to DIBP's criteria. If you meet those, you shall apply for them; Details will be there in those respective state's website. Google and find their website. Search this forum to find the relevant thread for respective state's sponsorship details.


----------



## vikramreddy

Few more hours to go...
All the best for everyone who are expecting invitations tonight .


----------



## 189756

vikramreddy said:


> Few more hours to go...
> All the best for everyone who are expecting invitations tonight .


I see less 65 points for 2613 in the forum for this round :becky:


----------



## mimo88

Hi all

all the best for your invite...

thanks mimo88


----------



## 189

Good wishes to all for tonight Invite, do join Aug gang should you qualify.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/526857-189-visa-august-gang-6.html


----------



## radical

189 said:


> Good wishes to all for tonight Invite, do join Aug gang should you qualify.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/526857-189-visa-august-gang-6.html


Hey do you know what is the average CO allocation time for 261313 occupation from the time of lodgement?


----------



## Mirkomrt

I moved to Australia 5 years ago, I studied two years, got married, had two children, bought an apartment, worked and paid tonnes of tax .... 
Total 60 points.


----------



## mitulpatel

*Good Luck Everyone*

less than 20 minutes to go...
Good Luck everyone. :fingerscrossed:

*489 Family Sponsor | 233512* | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | Skill Assessment: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI Updated (70 Points): 28/08/14

*189 | 233512* | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | Skill Assessment: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI (60 Points): 28/08/14


----------



## vikramreddy

Few more mins to go....


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Mirkomrt said:


> I moved to Australia 5 years ago, I studied two years, got married, had two children, bought an apartment, worked and paid tonnes of tax ....
> Total 60 points.


Means even though taxes are high. Its worth living in Oz !!!!


----------



## tirik.ijrad

mitulpatel said:


> less than 20 minutes to go...
> Good Luck everyone. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 489 Family Sponsor | 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | Skill Assessment: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI Updated (70 Points): 28/08/14
> 
> 189 | 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | Skill Assessment: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI (60 Points): 28/08/14


489 invitation is tough.coz only 20 are invited per month. 
But 189 is probable.


----------



## radical

Good luck everyone!! 5 mins to go.


----------



## 189756

radical said:


> Good luck everyone!! 5 mins to go.


why did u not get invite from past rounds


----------



## radical

adiii said:


> why did u not get invite from past rounds


I did. Couldn't apply for the visa back then.


----------



## radical

Anyone?


----------



## 189

radical said:


> Hey do you know what is the average CO allocation time for 261313 occupation from the time of lodgement?


Average is 2 months but I have seen people getting direct grant after 10-12 weeks without any CO allocation


----------



## radical

Got it guys.


----------



## 189

radical said:


> Anyone?


Email takes 20 min to arrive in Inbox. You can login to EOI and check the status.


----------



## 189756

anyone else ?


----------



## Mirkomrt

I got invited.....


----------



## vikramreddy

Yahoo ... Got the invite..finally


----------



## 189756

so is 12th july cut off for 2613 with 60 points ?? anybody else


----------



## Rizwan125

*489*

Any One 489 Family Sponsored 

its been waiting since dec-2013

now seats are 100


----------



## msarkar_expat

adiii said:


> so is 12th july cut off for 2613 with 60 points ?? anybody else


The cut off may not be 12th july...there is a probability that the one who submitted between 12th and 22nd, is not following the thread. I guess things will be more clear after they upload the report next week.

Hope for the best !!!


----------



## mitulpatel

tirik.ijrad said:


> 489 invitation is tough.coz only 20 are invited per month.
> But 189 is probable.


Hey mate...

In this round 489 quota increased to 100. Let see...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rameshkd

Invited ?de00
I guess a lot of 60 pointers got invite this round. My invite came in the 2nd round.
Best of luck all ?dc4d


----------



## msarkar_expat

rameshkd said:


> Invited ?de00
> I guess a lot of 60 pointers got invite this round. My invite came in the 2nd round.
> Best of luck all ?dc4d


did you mean you got the invite today?


----------



## mitulpatel

Rizwan125 said:


> Any One 489 Family Sponsored
> 
> its been waiting since dec-2013
> 
> now seats are 100



Hi Rizwan, How many points you have 60 or 65?
If you get invitation let me know, because my code is also 233512.
Thanks.


----------



## rameshkd

msarkar_expat said:


> did you mean you got the invite today?


Yes, EOI filed 5/8/14, got invited today


----------



## WannaOz

Any ICT BUSINESS ANALYST with 60 points who got invited today?


----------



## Khuldun

I got my invite today as well!


----------



## varun71863

Khuldun said:


> I got my invite today as well!


Congrats when u submitted ur EOI and in which code?


----------



## varun71863

189 said:


> Please join "189 visa August gang" once you get invite/lodge.


Please update whoever relived the invite, I think cut off date for 261313 is 5 August


----------



## rameshkd

varun71863 said:


> Please update whoever relived the invite, I think cut off date for 261313 is 5 August


I guess so going by the 11th Aug reports


----------



## varun71863

adiii said:


> I think the number is right. The invite before 11th got only 70+ invites instead of normal 200


congrats adiii, i hope u got it today


----------



## Pookiefoof

All received invitations are under 189 category?


----------



## ashish1137

Mirkomrt said:


> I moved to Australia 5 years ago, I studied two years, got married, had two children, bought an apartment, worked and paid tonnes of tax ....
> Total 60 points.


woooo, I never knew such tasks would fetch points as well. :-D:-D:-D:-D

All the best to you mate.


----------



## 189756

varun71863 said:


> congrats adiii, i hope u got it today


I Really hope i got it ... il check the first thing in the morning
with my agent and apply today and join the august gang


----------



## 189756

Guys anymore updates from who got invites for 2613 with 60 points ? i see only few responding


----------



## radical

adiii said:


> Guys anymore updates from who got invites for 2613 with 60 points ? i see only few responding


Hey adii, you should have gotten your invite by now. I saw someone with 5th of Aug got an invite.


----------



## 189756

radical said:


> Hey adii, you should have gotten your invite by now. I saw someone with 5th of Aug got an invite.


My agent is still sleeping .. il bug him to death :fencing:


----------



## radical

adiii said:


> My agent is still sleeping .. il bug him to death :fencing:


I am pretty sure you've got it too. In the meantime get your documents ready. Cheers.


----------



## 189756

Thanks Radical .. got confirmation that i got the invite  .. i have all docs ready will apply by evening and join the AUGUST Gang


----------



## vikramreddy

adiii said:


> Thanks Radical .. got confirmation that i got the invite  .. i have all docs ready will apply by evening and join the AUGUST Gang


Congrats adiii.....


----------



## radical

To everyone, be a good sport and confirm your invites as and when they come. It will help others. The whole point of this forum is to share information and help each other and not be a leech.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

I got the invite today....woohoo!!


----------



## mitulpatel

*Got the Invitation*

Congratulation to all of them who received their invitation.

I also got the confirmation from my agent that *I have also received the Invitation *

I got it for 489 Family sponsor with 70 points.


*489 Family Sponsor *| 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | Skill Assessment: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI Updated (70 Points): 28/08/14 *Invited:29/08/14*

189 | 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | Skill Assessment: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI (60 Points): 28/08/14 Invitation:Waiting....


----------



## sarathy.shan

Finally the wait is over... I got the invitation...

189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 Pts|ACS:Mar 2014|IELTS:21th June score 6.5|EOI:08 Jul 14| INVITE:29 Aug 14


----------



## sarathy.shan

Finally the wait is over... I got the invitation...

189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 Pts|ACS:Mar 2014|IELTS:21th June score 6.5|EOI:08 Jul 14| INVITE:29 Aug 14


----------



## rameshkd

Quick question, my wife has still not appeared for IELTS. Can I lodge the visa without spouse language ability score and later add it to the application. Will it delay anything


----------



## liuxyzy

invited.


----------



## Swethabdm

Hi I submitted my EOI for 189 on 15th August with 60 points, and I was hoping to get the invitation today but I didn't get it. I am nervous. Would I be able to get it in the next round? and is it true that you get an email when you get the invitation?


----------



## ashish1137

Swethabdm said:


> Hi I submitted my EOI for 189 on 15th August with 60 points, and I was hoping to get the invitation today but I didn't get it. I am nervous. Would I be able to get it in the next round? and is it true that you get an email when you get the invitation?


your job code?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

rameshkd said:


> Quick question, my wife has still not appeared for IELTS. Can I lodge the visa without spouse language ability score and later add it to the application. Will it delay anything


Yes, you can go ahead with visa application without your wife's IELTS results, provided she is not the primary applicant. She has plenty of time as it takes usually 10-12 weeks to get CO assigned after lodging visa application. After CO allocation too, you may request your CO to provide additional time for your wife's IELTS results submission, if she hasn't appeared by then.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Swethabdm said:


> Hi I submitted my EOI for 189 on 15th August with 60 points, and I was hoping to get the invitation today but I didn't get it. I am nervous. Would I be able to get it in the next round? and is it true that you get an email when you get the invitation?


Don't be nervous! With 60 points, it usually takes 2-3 rounds before you get invitation. In today's round, most of the applicants who got invite are from 1st and 2nd week of July. So be patient and hope for the best!! :thumb:


----------



## sarathy.shan

Hi Guys,

I'm in a process of lodging 189 visa and i have one doubt here...

What should i fill for the Usual Country Of Residence??? I'm working in Singapore for the last 3 years with Employment Pass, But basically from India.

So what to fill - india or singapore???

Please clarify.

Thanks.

189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 Pts|ACS:Mar 2014|IELTS:21th June score 6.5|EOI:08 Jul 14| INVITE:29 Aug 14


----------



## Swethabdm

ANZSCO 254418( Registered Nurse)


----------



## Swethabdm

ashish1137 said:


> your job code?


ANZSCO 254418( Registered Nurse)


----------



## sathi

did anyone get EOI invite?


----------



## ccham

Jack.Sparrow said:


> Don't be nervous! With 60 points, it usually takes 2-3 rounds before you get invitation. In today's round, most of the applicants who got invite are from 1st and 2nd week of July. So be patient and hope for the best!! :thumb:


seems like they have gone well beyond that. as i seen one of guy has been invited with 05 Aug as the EOI date for 2613. so that was a great invitation round.


----------



## ccham

sathi said:


> did anyone get EOI invite?


Still we are in dark dear they said that they will give 100 invitations but still can not see any sunlight. however as 489FS guys we might have to wait until the report published to get clear picture.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

ccham said:


> seems like they have gone well beyond that. as i seen one of guy has been invited with 05 Aug as the EOI date for 2613. so that was a great invitation round.


Was that for 60 points?


----------



## sathi

ur signature shows : EOI 13/07/2013. I guess it is 2014?
Mine is 3 June 2014


----------



## Oz_Rch

Hi all,

I have a query around my ACS. Somehow I made a mistake to go through Indian agent while sitting in Australia, and that stupid agent haven't included my Australian experience in my ACS, lowering down my point calculation from 65 to 60. I had submitted EOI on 18th August 2014 with 60 points and still awaiting invitation. Should I go ahead and file my ACS again to increase my points? Is it going to be worth of putting 550$ again? Please suggest?




Category -189(60 points)|ANZSCO-261313|EOI application-18 August '14|EOI invite-awaiting


----------



## ccham

sathi said:


> ur signature shows : EOI 13/07/2013. I guess it is 2014?
> Mine is 3 June 2014


no buddy. it is right. i'm waiting since 2013/07 more than 1 year now. that is how 489FS act in last year for 2613


----------



## 189756

ccham said:


> no buddy. it is right. i'm waiting since 2013/07 more than 1 year now. that is how 489FS act in last year for 2613


Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the below occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the 2014-15 programme year. These arrangements are subject to change throughout the programme year. 

Please also note that SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent (Subclass 189) visas and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional – Family Sponsored) visas. *If all places are taken up by Subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for Subclass 489 visas in these occupations: ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Accountants
Software and Applications Programmers.*


----------



## rameshkd

Swethabdm said:


> Hi I submitted my EOI for 189 on 15th August with 60 points, and I was hoping to get the invitation today but I didn't get it. I am nervous. Would I be able to get it in the next round? and is it true that you get an email when you get the invitation?


don't worry. i applied on 5/8/14 with 60pts and got invite today. In the second round after filing, technically would have been the 3rd round had the dates not moved ahead by a 5 days. 
You should expect your invite in the 7th or 22nd Sep round. I think they're moving fast on 2613.


----------



## hgan_16

rameshkd said:


> don't worry. i applied on 5/8/14 with 60pts and got invite today. In the second round after filing, technically would have been the 3rd round had the dates not moved ahead by a 5 days.
> You should expect your invite in the 7th or 22nd Sep round. I think they're moving fast on 2613.


You sure you have 60 points... Coz I applied on 1st Aug with 60 points under 2613 category and just checked with my agent and he says that he has not received
the invite... Not sure how's that possible


----------



## sathi

anyone in FS 489 got invite today?


----------



## mitulpatel

sathi said:


> anyone in FS 489 got invite today?


Hi Sathi,

I got the invitation today with 70 updated on 28/04/2014.
Initially I was on 65 points when I filed my EOI on 24/04/2014

I guess with 65 points you will get invitation within 2-3 months (not 100% sure) as they have increased 489 seats now.

*489 Family Sponsor* | 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | Skill Assessment: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI Filed:24/04/14 (65 Points) EOI Updated (70 Points): 28/08/14 *Invited:29/08/14*

*189* | 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | Skill Assessment: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | *EOI (60 Points): 28/08/14* Invitation:Waiting....


----------



## tirik.ijrad

mitulpatel said:


> Hi Sathi,
> 
> I got the invitation today with 70 updated on 28/04/2014.
> Initially I was on 65 points when I filed my EOI on 24/04/2014
> 
> I guess with 65 points you will get invitation within 2-3 months (not 100% sure) as they have increased 489 seats now.
> 
> 489 Family Sponsor | 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | Skill Assessment: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI Filed:24/04/14 (65 Points) EOI Updated (70 Points): 28/08/14 Invited:29/08/14
> 
> 189 | 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | Skill Assessment: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI (60 Points): 28/08/14 Invitation:Waiting....


Congrats mitul


----------



## sathi

Congrats. However, if you have 70 points, out of which 10 is for FS, your balance point will be 60. With 60, you can apply for 189 direct PR and you may get invite too fast. Now they are clearing fast. 
I do not have 60 without FS, so going for FS.
Tks.


----------



## mitulpatel

tirik.ijrad said:


> Congrats mitul


thanks tirik


----------



## mitulpatel

tirik.ijrad said:


> Congrats mitul


Thanks Tirik


----------



## mitulpatel

sathi said:


> Congrats. However, if you have 70 points, out of which 10 is for FS, your balance point will be 60. With 60, you can apply for 189 direct PR and you may get invite too fast. Now they are clearing fast.
> I do not have 60 without FS, so going for FS.
> Tks.


Thanks Sathi,

Yes I have filed 189 with 60 points, Let see If I get invitation under 189.
If yes, then I will go for it. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## varun71863

mitulpatel said:


> Hi Rizwan, How many points you have 60 or 65?
> If you get invitation let me know, because my code is also 233512.
> Thanks.





hgan_16 said:


> You sure you have 60 points... Coz I applied on 1st Aug with 60 points under 2613 category and just checked with my agent and he says that he has not received
> the invite... Not sure how's that possible


Under which job code u submitted ur invite?
May be he has updated invite on 5 August but submitted before to it otherwise hw this s possible?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

mitulpatel said:


> Thanks Sathi,
> 
> Yes I have filed 189 with 60 points, Let see If I get invitation under 189.
> If yes, then I will go for it. :fingerscrossed:


looking at your timeline Why didn't you file 189 with 60 points at the same time you did 489FS with 70. I bet you would have got your PR(189) by now. 
Anyways I reckon go for 189. Its way way faster than 489.


----------



## mitulpatel

varun71863 said:


> Under which job code u submitted ur invite?
> May be he has updated invite on 5 August but submitted before to it otherwise hw this s possible?


Dude,

My jobcode is 233512.
*I received invitation for 489(Family Sponsored) 70 points.*
I am still waiting for 189 with 60 Points.

Now you got it???


----------



## Rizwan125

mitulpatel said:


> Congratulation to all of them who received their invitation.
> 
> I also got the confirmation from my agent that *I have also received the Invitation *
> 
> I got it for 489 Family sponsor with 70 points.
> 
> 
> *489 Family Sponsor *| 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | Skill Assessment: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI Updated (70 Points): 28/08/14 *Invited:29/08/14*
> 
> 189 | 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | Skill Assessment: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI (60 Points): 28/08/14 Invitation:Waiting....



Heartiest Congrulations to u Mitulpatel...233512

Have u got Family Sponsored today???


----------



## mitulpatel

GinjaNINJA said:


> looking at your timeline Why didn't you file 189 with 60 points at the same time you did 489FS with 70. I bet you would have got your PR(189) by now.
> Anyways I reckon go for 189. Its way way faster than 489.


I applied for 189 on 28/04/2014,same day I have updated my points for 489(FS) to 70.
I was not qualified for 189 when I first filed 489(FS) EOI back in April.



Look carefully on my timeline:
*489 Family Sponsor* | 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | Skill Assessment: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | *EOI Filed:24/04/14 (65 Points) EOI Updated (70 Points): 28/08/14 Invited:29/08/14*

189 | 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | Skill Assessment: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI (60 Points): 28/08/14 Invitation:Waiting....


----------



## Seva

Does anyone know how long does it take to get the invitation for 190 visa?
I have heard the process is much longer than 189.
Thanks


----------



## mitulpatel

Rizwan125 said:


> Heartiest Congrulations to u Mitulpatel...233512
> 
> Have u got Family Sponsored today???


Yes mate, My Brother In Law is an Australian Citizen. arty:


----------



## Rizwan125

mitulpatel said:


> I applied for 189 on 28/04/2014,same day I have updated my points for 489(FS) to 70.
> I was not qualified for 189 when I first filed 489(FS) EOI back in April.
> 
> 
> 
> Look carefully on my timeline:
> *489 Family Sponsor* | 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | Skill Assessment: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | *EOI Filed:24/04/14 (65 Points) EOI Updated (70 Points): 28/08/14 Invited:29/08/14*
> 
> 189 | 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | Skill Assessment: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI (60 Points): 28/08/14 Invitation:Waiting....


No No dear i am asking abt invitation timing usually people got invited yesterday night 12A.M Canberra Time....???


----------



## mitulpatel

Rizwan125 said:


> No No dear i am asking abt invitation timing usually people got invited yesterday night 12A.M Canberra Time....???


my agent was sleeping at that time. 
He came to office and told me the good news today.


----------



## sarathy.shan

Lodged 189 Visa... 

Guys, What next???


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxYoshiky

I lodged my EOI on 18th August...i didnt get invite this time. Do you know when is the next invitation round in September?

My code is 2414 Secondary School Teachers	60 points


----------



## urbanm

Hi,
Anyone with 261111 / 261112 got their invite today?
If so, what was the points score and EOI date of effect?
Thanks,
m.


----------



## elamaran

I got 190 invite today, NSW SS.


----------



## asifdagi

I am Pakistani will you please help me getting a study I am engineer and having 3 year experience what should I do ?? I am new at visa and other process.I will be thank ful for reply


----------



## sathi

Ask me. what u want to know? Visit www.skillselect.com.au u will get details. If you are 25-32 years, u get 30 points for age; if u r an engineer, u get 15 points for that; if you have scored 7 or more in each of IELTS, u will get 10 points for that; if you have 3 years experience in the relevant field, u get 5 points. Total 60 points. u can apply for 189 visa. Visit www.skillselect.com.au and on the left side u will see "Visas". Under that, you will see Permanent Visas, under that u will see visa 189. click on that. Hope this helps u. U still have to get skill assessment etc.. u need to some research anyway.


----------



## johnchacko

Hi Sathya,

I applied for skill evaluation for Telecommunication network engineer on April 2014. Still not got any revert. How can I check the status or it will take too long.

2. I received Iets (2nd attempt) - 7,6.5,7,7- don't know will I can apply for state sponsorship if so any hopes still, as iam not able to find for telecommunication network engineer


Regards,
john


----------



## krishofmla

Is Internal Audit post open for 190 EOI State Sponsorship ?


----------



## 233911

60 points in 6339 category might take 2-4 rounds for invitation. Got mine today. 

IELTS-7, EA +ve 26/07/2014, EOI 28/07/2014, Invited 29/08/2014


----------



## techie_po

Guys,

Can someone please advise on document checklist for filing after getting the invite? I'm confused if I can still submit docs I submitted for ACS which were certified true copies of black & white xerox documents. And, there is a mention of color scanned copies as well. Which documents are required as color scanned copies and which can be submitted as certified true copies (even if they are b&w xerox)? 

Will someone be able to advise here?


----------



## asifdagi

thank you sathi one thing other if a university give me admission then apply for visa require ielts ?


----------



## ashish1137

Swethabdm said:


> ANZSCO 254418( Registered Nurse)


ooooo.... I have for the first time seen this job code on the blog.  This job code sees a huge number of applications but through agents. With 60 points, you might have to wait (no doubt about that) but the question is how much?

No one can predict an answer to this but if everything goes well, you might see an invite in next 2 - 3 rounds. Try to track invites for this job code under this forum and different blogs so that you can predict a timeline for yourself.

Invites are strictly according to job codes so do not be moved if other people with effective dates after you get an invite.


----------



## ashish1137

asifdagi said:


> I am Pakistani will you please help me getting a study I am engineer and having 3 year experience what should I do ?? I am new at visa and other process.I will be thank ful for reply


Start with assessment thread first and traverse dibp pages thoroghly to gain some understanding about the process.


----------



## ashish1137

sathi said:


> Ask me. what u want to know? Visit www.skillselect.com.au u will get details. If you are 25-32 years, u get 30 points for age; if u r an engineer, u get 15 points for that; if you have scored 7 or more in each of IELTS, u will get 10 points for that; if you have 3 years experience in the relevant field, u get 5 points. Total 60 points. u can apply for 189 visa. Visit www.skillselect.com.au and on the left side u will see "Visas". Under that, you will see Permanent Visas, under that u will see visa 189. click on that. Hope this helps u. U still have to get skill assessment etc.. u need to some research anyway.


My fellow expatian,

You forgot to mention the 2/ 4 years deduction. So logically if he is an ece or eee or mechanical engineer. he is not yet eligible.


----------



## ashish1137

techie_po said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can someone please advise on document checklist for filing after getting the invite? I'm confused if I can still submit docs I submitted for ACS which were certified true copies of black & white xerox documents. And, there is a mention of color scanned copies as well. Which documents are required as color scanned copies and which can be submitted as certified true copies (even if they are b&w xerox)?
> 
> Will someone be able to advise here?


The exact list of documents under both categories is mentioned in document checklist at dibp website. Please refer.


----------



## ashish1137

Oz_Rch said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a query around my ACS. Somehow I made a mistake to go through Indian agent while sitting in Australia, and that stupid agent haven't included my Australian experience in my ACS, lowering down my point calculation from 65 to 60. I had submitted EOI on 18th August 2014 with 60 points and still awaiting invitation. Should I go ahead and file my ACS again to increase my points? Is it going to be worth of putting 550$ again? Please suggest?
> 
> Category -189(60 points)|ANZSCO-261313|EOI application-18 August '14|EOI invite-awaiting


You can file a review by giving your correct experience details. Also lodge a complaint against that agent. I hope that is a MARA registered agent.

Anyway with the current trend, there are good chances you will get invited in next round or next tonext at max. see if you have the patience.


----------



## ashish1137

krishofmla said:


> Is Internal Audit post open for 190 EOI State Sponsorship ?


you have to check different state's websites for the list of jobs that is sponsored and other state specific criterias that you have to fulfil.


----------



## ashish1137

asifdagi said:


> thank you sathi one thing other if a university give me admission then apply for visa require ielts ?


if you are talking about student visa, even that requires ielts.


----------



## dm360

Dear Fellows

I want to join this club. I have been secretly watching the threads and congratulate all who got invites.

OK my story.. 
1)applied EOI with 190 and Victoria SS. 28-May-2014
2) Got refusal from Vic. 30-Aug-2014
3) Edited same EOI application with checking 189 as well. 30-Aug-2014

Now on my login to skillselect I see effective date for 190 as 28-05-2014 with 70 points and effective date for 189 as 30-08-2014 with 65 points.

I hope I am going on right path.Anybody have some points to share..? will be thankful.

Ielts =7.5 ,ACS=+ve 8yrs(261313) , EOI 190/Vic SS lodge: 28-05-2014 , EOI 189 added:30-08-2014


----------



## ashish1137

dm360 said:


> Dear Fellows
> 
> I want to join this club. I have been secretly watching the threads and congratulate all who got invites.
> 
> OK my story..
> 1)applied EOI with 190 and Victoria SS. 28-May-2014
> 2) Got refusal from Vic. 30-Aug-2014
> 3) Edited same EOI application with checking 189 as well. 30-Aug-2014
> 
> Now on my login to skillselect I see effective date for 190 as 28-05-2014 with 70 points and effective date for 189 as 30-08-2014 with 65 points.
> 
> I hope I am going on right path.Anybody have some points to share..? will be thankful.
> 
> Ielts =7.5 ,ACS=+ve 8yrs(261313) , EOI 190/Vic SS lodge: 28-05-2014 , EOI 189 added:30-08-2014


If you have 65 points, then you will get invite in immediate next round. You can remove 190 option from your application. I wonder how you calculated your points:

1. age - 30
2. degree - 15
3. IELTS - 10
4. Experience ' 15

so 189 is anyday better than 190


----------



## Bhawpanc

I all..new to the forum. 

I too got an invite yesterday and I am yet to lodge the visa application. I have used my health declaration on the immi account and booked for my medicals. Just need to know if i can lodge in the application prior to attending the medical and the results being uploaded. Confused....


----------



## ash67

Bhawpanc said:


> I all..new to the forum.
> 
> I too got an invite yesterday and I am yet to lodge the visa application. I have used my health declaration on the immi account and booked for my medicals. Just need to know if i can lodge in the application prior to attending the medical and the results being uploaded. Confused....


yes, you can lodge your application before you have undergone your medical examinations.


----------



## tarunar1

Bhawpanc said:


> I all..new to the forum.
> 
> I too got an invite yesterday and I am yet to lodge the visa application. I have used my health declaration on the immi account and booked for my medicals. Just need to know if i can lodge in the application prior to attending the medical and the results being uploaded. Confused....


It is always better to go for medicals after you lodge the visa. Now a days the clinics directly upload the results to your account with the help of TRN number which is generated after you lodge your visa.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## ash67

Congrats to all of you who got an invite!

I was applying my 189 through online immi system. I have filled in all details in the system. However, I haven't submitted yet. I downloaded the draft copy of my application by pressing "Print" button, while I was going through all the details I entered, I noticed that I made a mistake in the below question.

*Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?
*
My application stats that I answered "No" to this question. However, I haven't come across this question in the first place while filling in my details in the online system.

Has anyone noticed that same thing ? Please let me know, how can I edit this question. I can't see this question in the online application system.


----------



## kimh

Hi,

Has the 'organise your health examination' link started working? Wasn't it giving an error till yesterday!

Regards,
Kimh


----------



## GS2606

*Please Help - Newbie*

Hi,

I am new here. I am currently in Melbourne. I am planning to apply for 189 under Software Engineer category. I am not working for last 10 months and before that I was working with Birlasoft and HCL in India.

My Queries:

1. Can you please suggest if it is ok to ask HR to provide me a letter with Roles and Responsibilities on company letterhead. It is mandatory requirement as I understand and I am not sure how to go about it while I am currently in Melbourne.

2. How difficult is IELTS? I mean I am throughout studied in english medium school / college, but a little confused on IELTS. Please share your experiences.

3. Shall I get skill and work both assessed with ACS?

4. Do we get five points for Hindi language, there was some NAATI thing..

Many thanks in Advance


----------



## sashflashysash

GS2606 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new here. I am currently in Melbourne. I am planning to apply for 189 under Software Engineer category. I am not working for last 10 months and before that I was working with Birlasoft and HCL in India.
> 
> My Queries:
> 
> 1. Can you please suggest if it is ok to ask HR to provide me a letter with Roles and Responsibilities on company letterhead. It is mandatory requirement as I understand and I am not sure how to go about it while I am currently in Melbourne.
> 
> 2. How difficult is IELTS? I mean I am throughout studied in english medium school / college, but a little confused on IELTS. Please share your experiences.
> 
> 3. Shall I get skill and work both assessed with ACS?
> 
> 4. Do we get five points for Hindi language, there was some NAATI thing..
> 
> Many thanks in Advance



1) 
You can ask your senior colleague or a colleague in the same designation for a statutory affidavit. You need to look into the ACS Processing thread for more insights

2)
I am still recovering from the shock of 6.5 for W in IELTS. It doesnt matter where your background is from. I am planning to give for a re-assesment

3)
You have to
*
SNIPPED BY MODERATOR*


----------



## vimalnair

Friends,
Does having 65 points or 60 points make a difference in the time period of getting invitation.
Normally now-a-days what is the time taken for the invitation to come.


----------



## axl84

*E-Visa Question*

Hi Guys,

EOI submitted on 14th Aug and Invite received yesterday!!! Dint expect it to be so soon. 

Wanted to know if anyone from Pune has done anything to expedite PCC. I've taken a date online but its for Oct 14th? How can I advance this date?


----------



## dm360

Hi Ashish

Thanks for your reply buddy...

My age points are 25 , rest is same as u said.

I have a silly question .. I mistakenly created two applications for EoI with same email address and Passport etc. But one of them was left incomplete and never pushed submit button in that , another is completed and submitted with EOI 189 and 190 as I said earlier. Will it have any bad effect?

Thanks for your attention. Really loving how people are joining hands here to support each other.

regards!



ashish1137 said:


> If you have 65 points, then you will get invite in immediate next round. You can remove 190 option from your application. I wonder how you calculated your points:
> 
> 1. age - 30
> 2. degree - 15
> 3. IELTS - 10
> 4. Experience ' 15
> 
> so 189 is anyday better than 190


----------



## maryma

hey guys...
It might be repetitive question but I wanna make sure! In employment history section of EOI form, do we have to enter all our employment history including relevant or irrelevant?
Specifically about the ACS assessed experience...How has it to be done? what about before and after MET DATE?

Thanks very much.


----------



## Bingi

Hai need some info, how do I edit my IELTS score or address any info in EOI for before submitting and any specific precautions before submitting eoi


----------



## sashflashysash

maryma said:


> hey guys...
> It might be repetitive question but I wanna make sure! In employment history section of EOI form, do we have to enter all our employment history including relevant or irrelevant?
> Specifically about the ACS assessed experience...How has it to be done? what about before and after MET DATE?
> 
> Thanks very much.


Based on what I read ... Split your work experience for the period under skill met date and mark it as Irelevant where ACS hasn't considered

For current employment don't mention the end date


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Bingi said:


> Hai need some info, how do I edit my IELTS score or address any info in EOI for before submitting and any specific precautions before submitting eoi


Don't worry, you can update your EOI as many times as you want before you get invite.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

vimalnair said:


> Friends,
> Does having 65 points or 60 points make a difference in the time period of getting invitation.
> Normally now-a-days what is the time taken for the invitation to come.


Usually the more points you have, the quicker you get the invite.
Though there can be exceptions.


----------



## sashflashysash

Jack.Sparrow said:


> Usually the more points you have, the quicker you get the invite.
> Though there can be exceptions.


Case with 189 only not 190


----------



## Bingi

@Jack thank you for the reply could you also help me with these
1)Yet to give IELTS can request for skill assessment?? 
2) Is PCC n Medicals required for my partner and infant as well?? if so then can I apply for for them much prior to my assessment or visa do they have a validity?? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ashish1137

GS2606 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new here. I am currently in Melbourne. I am planning to apply for 189 under Software Engineer category. I am not working for last 10 months and before that I was working with Birlasoft and HCL in India.
> 
> My Queries:
> 
> 1. Can you please suggest if it is ok to ask HR to provide me a letter with Roles and Responsibilities on company letterhead. It is mandatory requirement as I understand and I am not sure how to go about it while I am currently in Melbourne.
> 
> 2. How difficult is IELTS? I mean I am throughout studied in english medium school / college, but a little confused on IELTS. Please share your experiences.
> 
> 3. Shall I get skill and work both assessed with ACS?
> 
> 4. Do we get five points for Hindi language, there was some NAATI thing..
> 
> Many thanks in Advance


1. logically, it is preferrable thatbyour conpany gives you roles and responsibility letter. If not able to get, try to get statutory declaration from a senior.
2. You have to practice good. Get coaching from a good institute, specially for writing and speaking.
3. acs does not work like wet assess. In a single application and fee, they will assess both for you.
4. NAATI is as professional as IELTS. To clear NAATI you have to practice hard, very hard and it costs somewhere around 60k INR. If you can clear NAATI, you will definately get 5 extra points.


----------



## ashish1137

Bingi said:


> @Jack thank you for the reply could you also help me with these
> 1)Yet to give IELTS can request for skill assessment??
> 2) Is PCC n Medicals required for my partner and infant as well?? if so then can I apply for for them much prior to my assessment or visa do they have a validity??
> 
> Thanks in advance


1. yes
2. pcc required for all applicants aged 16 years and above. Medicals required for all irrespective of age. but infants are allowed not to undergo chest x-ray and blood test. Just a physical examination is required.


----------



## ashish1137

dm360 said:


> Hi Ashish
> 
> Thanks for your reply buddy...
> 
> My age points are 25 , rest is same as u said.
> 
> I have a silly question .. I mistakenly created two applications for EoI with same email address and Passport etc. But one of them was left incomplete and never pushed submit button in that , another is completed and submitted with EOI 189 and 190 as I said earlier. Will it have any bad effect?
> 
> Thanks for your attention. Really loving how people are joining hands here to support each other.
> 
> regards!


No problem. Your incomplete application will be deleted after 30 days. You will also get an email before that.


----------



## ashish1137

axl84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> EOI submitted on 14th Aug and Invite received yesterday!!! Dint expect it to be so soon.
> 
> Wanted to know if anyone from Pune has done anything to expedite PCC. I've taken a date online but its for Oct 14th? How can I advance this date?


you can walk in at mundhwa psk at anytime. You need not wait until your appointment date.


----------



## ashish1137

sashflashysash said:


> 1)
> You can ask your senior colleague or a colleague in the same designation for a statutory affidavit. You need to look into the ACS Processing thread for more insights
> 
> 2)
> I am still recovering from the shock of 6.5 for W in IELTS. It doesnt matter where your background is from. I am planning to give for a re-assesment
> 
> 3)
> You have to
> 
> 4)
> They cut 5 points if you specify Hindi Language. It is not because they hate Indians, but they trust IELTS more. I hope you got the sarcasm


Your 4th point is entirely wrong. No one is deducting anything irrespective of what language you specify. I mentioned punjabi. I did not see any deduction. Can you guide me to the link which mentions this?


----------



## varun71863

Any idea on 29 August invitation round cutoff date for 261313 software eng, has anyone who submitted in August nd received invite?


----------



## sathi

Let us move on. Next round is on 8 Sep. Result will be out midnight 7 Sep. Meantime, 29 Aug report might be out. Let us hope next rounds they keep the same 100 slots for 489 FS. I hoped i would get on 29 Aug, disappointed. With hope, we live. Maybe next Sunday.


----------



## sarathy.shan

sathi said:


> Let us move on. Next round is on 8 Sep. Result will be out midnight 7 Sep. Meantime, 29 Aug report might be out. Let us hope next rounds they keep the same 100 slots for 489 FS. I hoped i would get on 29 Aug, disappointed. With hope, we live. Maybe next Sunday.


HI Guys,

I have one doubt here... I have uploaded all my supporting documents and I selected wrong document type by mistaken for three documents...

Please suggest how to correct those uploaded documents document type?

Thanks


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

sarathy.shan said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I have one doubt here... I have uploaded all my supporting documents and I selected wrong document type by mistaken for three documents...
> 
> Please suggest how to correct those uploaded documents document type?
> 
> Thanks


You can try updating your EOI if you haven't already received an invite


----------



## akh1980

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum and would like your advice on an issue I am facing.

I have worked for an Indian IT company from February 2004 to April 2012. Out of these 8 years, I was deputed to work in France for 2 years between Nov 2007 and Oct 2009 and in Switzerland for 4 months (July 2010 to Nov 2010). Throughout this period of deputation I was an employee of the Indian firm and my base location was India. So, in the ACS form, I had selected India as the country for the entire 8 years. As a result, there is no mention of France and Switzerland work experience in the skills assessment letter issued by ACS. I made the same mistake when I filled the EOI form. Only later did I realize my mistake.

I would like to know what I should do now? Should I get another skills assessment done from ACS but this time with all the countries or can I wait for an invite and explain the situation to the case office?

Your advice will be highly appreciated. Thank you very much.


|261311 Analyst Programmer
|60 Pts
|ACS:Mar 2014
|IELTS:21th June score 7
|EOI:07 Aug 14
|INVITE: Waiting
|VISA LODGE: Waiting


----------



## Bingi

hello evry1

can anyone let me know 
1) birth certificate is a must?? though i have a valid election commission card, aadhar, DLF
2) steps for EOI process


----------



## sashflashysash

ashish1137 said:


> Your 4th point is entirely wrong. No one is deducting anything irrespective of what language you specify. I mentioned punjabi. I did not see any deduction. Can you guide me to the link which mentions this?


That was sarcasm. Humor. Never mind though


----------



## hgan_16

Guys,

Any idea on Date of Effect for 2613 with 60 points in the 29th Aug round? I see someone with EOI Submission date as 5th Aug with 60 pts has received an invite, but I don't think that's possible because I submitted my EOI on 1st Aug with 60 points under 2613 and I didn't get an invite. Any idea on what's the real DOE for the last round?

Thanks,
Harsh


----------



## vimalnair

Hi Harsh,
This is possible as i submitted the EOI with 65 points on 27 August 2014 and received a grant on 29 August 2014. Just 2 days... If all your documents are in place then verification could be faster.

Vimal



hgan_16 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any idea on Date of Effect for 2613 with 60 points in the 29th Aug round? I see someone with EOI Submission date as 5th Aug with 60 pts has received an invite, but I don't think that's possible because I submitted my EOI on 1st Aug with 60 points under 2613 and I didn't get an invite. Any idea on what's the real DOE for the last round?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harsh


----------



## techie_po

vimalnair said:


> Hi Harsh,
> This is possible as i submitted the EOI with 65 points on 27 August 2014 and received a grant on 29 August 2014. Just 2 days... If all your documents are in place then verification could be faster.
> 
> Vimal



Hi Vimal,


I don't think if documents upload is allowed during EOI submission. I didn't quie understand the below from our last response.

"If all your documents are in place then verification could be faster."

Could you please elaborate more on this? Btw, I submitted EOI on 29th Aug (65 points). Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Hi... Any update from any one? 




WannaOz said:


> Any ICT BUSINESS ANALYST with 60 points who got invited today?


----------



## hgan_16

vimalnair said:


> Hi Harsh,
> This is possible as i submitted the EOI with 65 points on 27 August 2014 and received a grant on 29 August 2014. Just 2 days... If all your documents are in place then verification could be faster.
> 
> Vimal



Hey Vimal,

I want to know the situation of the people with 60 points. With 65 points you would definitely get invites in the next rounds itself.

Any clue on EOI's with 60 points under 2613?

Thanks,
Harsh


----------



## ashish1137

varun71863 said:


> Any idea on 29 August invitation round cutoff date for 261313 software eng, has anyone who submitted in August nd received invite?


I read two dates: 5th and 12th. Not sure which one should i believe unless the report is out...


----------



## ashish1137

sarathy.shan said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I have one doubt here... I have uploaded all my supporting documents and I selected wrong document type by mistaken for three documents...
> 
> Please suggest how to correct those uploaded documents document type?
> 
> Thanks


But you do not upload any documents in eoi as far as i know?


----------



## ashish1137

akh1980 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and would like your advice on an issue I am facing.
> 
> I have worked for an Indian IT company from February 2004 to April 2012. Out of these 8 years, I was deputed to work in France for 2 years between Nov 2007 and Oct 2009 and in Switzerland for 4 months (July 2010 to Nov 2010). Throughout this period of deputation I was an employee of the Indian firm and my base location was India. So, in the ACS form, I had selected India as the country for the entire 8 years. As a result, there is no mention of France and Switzerland work experience in the skills assessment letter issued by ACS. I made the same mistake when I filled the EOI form. Only later did I realize my mistake.
> 
> I would like to know what I should do now? Should I get another skills assessment done from ACS but this time with all the countries or can I wait for an invite and explain the situation to the case office?
> 
> Your advice will be highly appreciated. Thank you very much.
> 
> |261311 Analyst Programmer
> |60 Pts
> |ACS:Mar 2014
> |IELTS:21th June score 7
> |EOI:07 Aug 14
> |INVITE: Waiting
> |VISA LODGE: Waiting


To the best of my knowkedge, it should not matter. Give the correct information in VISA application as you need to get pcc from france.

But for the purpose of authenticity, please pose this question to acs itself and keep us updated on the response.


----------



## ashish1137

Bingi said:


> hello evry1
> 
> can anyone let me know
> 1) birth certificate is a must?? though i have a valid election commission card, aadhar, DLF
> 2) steps for EOI process


1. no
2. login to skill select and check yourself. Di not submit the application.


----------



## Bingi

Thank you ashish


----------



## IndigoKKing

Just an update... got invited on 29th. Got to know only today coz my agent was out for the long vacation!

Cheers


----------



## dm360

Hi Guys

When are the next rounds expected in skillselect? any idea?


----------



## dimpy01

*Regarding identitiy doc*

Hi guys,

Is passport enough to show as identity document or will we have to give some more docs for that?


----------



## Vasu G

dm360 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> When are the next rounds expected in skillselect? any idea?


8th & 22nd September 2014.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxYoshiky

Did anyone submit EOI around 18th August? I submitted my EOI on the 18th August with 60 points (189). My occupation is Secondary School Teacher. When can I expect my invite on EOI?

I was hoping to get one on the 29th, so fingers crossed for 9th of September as my visa is to expire on 2nd of October.


----------



## varun71863

ashish1137 said:


> I read two dates: 5th and 12th. Not sure which one should i believe unless the report is out...


Thanks Ashish so that means atleast upto 5 August has recieved the invite, who submitted on 12 August 

Also by any chance do you know when reports are out in website this time?


----------



## freshthinking

Hi all.

Submitted my EOI for a 190 visa to Western Australia through SkillSelect on 27/08/2014 as a Human Resources Adviser.

Here's hoping for a speedy selection process!!

Anyone in a similar situation?

*edit* I have 75 points...


----------



## anishkumar03

Hi Guys,

I have one serious query....

I was working in one BPO before entering into software for 3 yrs...In EOI, they are asking to put all the work experience details of the last 10 years. In that should I put BPO experience also, and make it not relevant... ?

My question here is, while applying for visa, should I submit the proof of the irrelevant experience (BPO) ?

I am worried bcoz I dont have enough proofs of that BPO exp.

Thanks,
Anish


----------



## Bingi

Hello guyz correct me if my wrong , for the step by step process PR 189

1)IELTS
2)Skill assessment
3)Upload documents 
4)submission of EOI
5)after invite call Lodge for visa

Can we do any of these processes simultaneously? Kindly advise


----------



## remya2013

Bingi said:


> Hello guyz correct me if my wrong , for the step by step process PR 189
> 
> 1)IELTS
> 2)Skill assessment
> 3)Upload documents
> 4)submission of EOI
> 5)after invite call Lodge for visa
> 
> Can we do any of these processes simultaneously? Kindly advise


Hi Bingi,

IELTS and Skill assessment u can do simultaneously.
For us skillasseemnt took around 2 months , by that time u can finish IELTS and be ready to submit eoi once skillassement outcome is ready


----------



## mitulpatel

*Police Clearance Cert*

Hi,

I need to apply for PCC.

I am from Gujarat living and working in Pune since last 6 years in a rented house.

Where should I apply for PCC Gujarat or Pune or Both?

Please someone reply asap.


*489 Family Sponsor | 233512* | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | Skill Assessment: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI Updated (70 Points): 28/08/14 *Invited:29/08/14* Visa:???

189 | 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | Skill Assessment: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI (60 Points): 28/08/14 Invitation:Waiting....


----------



## eva-aus1

Do it at the permanent address location of your passport .. if its at your native do it there.. they will send your PCC request to the current address PSK office if required.

tks,
Eva



mitulpatel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to apply for PCC.
> 
> I am from Gujarat living and working in Pune since last 6 years in a rented house.
> 
> Where should I apply for PCC Gujarat or Pune or Both?
> 
> Please someone reply asap.
> 
> 
> *489 Family Sponsor | 233512* | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | Skill Assessment: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI Updated (70 Points): 28/08/14 *Invited:29/08/14* Visa:???
> 
> 189 | 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | Skill Assessment: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI (60 Points): 28/08/14 Invitation:Waiting....


----------



## husain081

eva-aus1 said:


> Do it at the permanent address location of your passport .. if its at your native do it there.. they will send your PCC request to the current address PSK office if required.
> 
> tks,
> Eva


Hi Eva,

My current address and passport address is same but my permanent address is different (different city which I'm currently living now). Instead of making things complicated (2 address police verification), can I just go to the current city PSK office and get the PCC? Will it be a problem?

Best Regards,

Husain


----------



## eva-aus1

for me it didnot create any issues.. i did it only from my passport address PSK .They did issue it same day.You can try to do it with some agents if you have enough contacts to get some genuine guys.. they will tell you if the other address verification is really asked for in the PSK you go..

tks,
Eva



husain081 said:


> Hi Eva,
> 
> My current address and passport address is same but my permanent address is different (different city which I'm currently living now). Instead of making things complicated (2 address police verification), can I just go to the current city PSK office and get the PCC? Will it be a problem?
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Husain


----------



## husain081

Thanks Eva...


----------



## hgan_16

varun71863 said:


> Thanks Ashish so that means atleast upto 5 August has recieved the invite, who submitted on 12 August
> 
> Also by any chance do you know when reports are out in website this time?


I don't think that's true. I submitted my EOI on 1st Aug with 60 points under 2613 Category and have not yet received an invite. I tried PM'ing the 5th Aug guy but he didn't reply. So the only possible case could be that either he has written incorrect EOI submission date or incorrect number of points (maybe he claimed 65 points and wrote 60). So, let's just wait for the next round and last rounds report to be uploaded on the site. That will make things more clearer.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## rameshkd

hgan_16 said:


> I don't think that's true. I submitted my EOI on 1st Aug with 60 points under 2613 Category and have not yet received an invite. I tried PM'ing the 5th Aug guy but he didn't reply. So the only possible case could be that either he has written incorrect EOI submission date or incorrect number of points (maybe he claimed 65 points and wrote 60). So, let's just wait for the next round and last rounds report to be uploaded on the site. That will make things more clearer.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.


I was on a vacation, din't get to check Expatforum for last few days.
I was the one who submitted my EOI on 5th Aug, with 60 pts. Neither are my points incorrect nor my Points 65. I read one other person with submission on 7th Aug and got an invite, though I dont remember his points. Make sure your DOE is not changed.


----------



## sathi

is there a way to know our DOE ? My submitted date is 03 June. 489 FS


----------



## ashish1137

Yoshiky12 said:


> Did anyone submit EOI around 18th August? I submitted my EOI on the 18th August with 60 points (189). My occupation is Secondary School Teacher. When can I expect my invite on EOI?
> 
> I was hoping to get one on the 29th, so fingers crossed for 9th of September as my visa is to expire on 2nd of October.


Invite depends on how many people with same points apply in the same occupation. However, there may be people with more points, so that might delay your invite. 

Just a query, shouldn't you file under priority since your VISA expires on Oct. Thaat clause is only valid on VISA or to some other categories?


----------



## ashish1137

*dimpy01*



dimpy01 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is passport enough to show as identity document or will we have to give some more docs for that?


Passport will work.


----------



## ashish1137

*sathi*



sathi said:


> is there a way to know our DOE ? My submitted date is 03 June. 489 FS


Your DOE is when you submit your EOI or when your points change. For 489 family sponsored VISA, you might have to wait but it is better you track people with same VISA so that you can speculate your time of invite.


----------



## ashish1137

*all the best*



hgan_16 said:


> I don't think that's true. I submitted my EOI on 1st Aug with 60 points under 2613 Category and have not yet received an invite. I tried PM'ing the 5th Aug guy but he didn't reply. So the only possible case could be that either he has written incorrect EOI submission date or incorrect number of points (maybe he claimed 65 points and wrote 60). So, let's just wait for the next round and last rounds report to be uploaded on the site. That will make things more clearer.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.


Hi hgan,

Since Ramesh responded against your claims, just to be on a safer track, please go through your eoi once to check the details as per your claimed points.


----------



## ashish1137

Bingi said:


> Hello guyz correct me if my wrong , for the step by step process PR 189
> 
> 1)IELTS
> 2)Skill assessment
> 3)Upload documents
> 4)submission of EOI
> 5)after invite call Lodge for visa
> 
> Can we do any of these processes simultaneously? Kindly advise


If you want to add Upload documents for ACS as a seperate point, then you missed one more point after VISA lodgement.

6) Upload lot of documents.


----------



## ashish1137

varun71863 said:


> Thanks Ashish so that means atleast upto 5 August has recieved the invite, who submitted on 12 August
> 
> Also by any chance do you know when reports are out in website this time?


To speculate, I think 5-7 working days


----------



## ashish1137

mitulpatel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to apply for PCC.
> 
> I am from Gujarat living and working in Pune since last 6 years in a rented house.
> 
> Where should I apply for PCC Gujarat or Pune or Both?
> 
> Please someone reply asap.
> 
> 
> *489 Family Sponsor | 233512* | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | Skill Assessment: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI Updated (70 Points): 28/08/14 *Invited:29/08/14* Visa:???
> 
> 189 | 233512 | IELTS: 12/10/13, L:7.5 R:6.5, W: 6.0, S:7.0 Overall: 7.0 | Skill Assessment: 02/12/13, Result: +ve 11/04/14 | EOI (60 Points): 28/08/14 Invitation:Waiting....


Hi Mitul,

In your case, I think you should apply from Pune, Mundhwa PSK is where you have to go. I am suggesting this because you will be called once or may be twice for police verification (happens in Pune) or may be police comes to your house for verification (also happens in some cities), so you will be troubles unnecessary in order to move here and there.

Pune, if you know someone, then it is good elsebe ready to wait for 45 days.  I stay in Pimple, so selected Sanghvi Thana.


----------



## spino1981

Hi All,
I am in the club :eek2:

I submitted my EOI yesterday Sep the 2nd

Profession 263111

189 with 60 points
190 with VIC 65 points


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxYoshiky

ashish1137 said:


> Invite depends on how many people with same points apply in the same occupation. However, there may be people with more points, so that might delay your invite.
> 
> Just a query, shouldn't you file under priority since your VISA expires on Oct. Thaat clause is only valid on VISA or to some other categories?


What do you mean by "file under priority"? I am currently on 485 Graduate Skills Visa. 

Yeah, but I assume Secondary School teacher is not as high numbers of applicants as the other occupations such as IT and Accountant. As you can see from Skill select website. Teachers only got invite about 83 for the last three round. I bet, a number of EOI applicants with teaching occupation is far lower than the other. So BIG FINGERS Crossed:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Also, all of my documents are ready to upload as I used them for my 485, which is similar requirement with 189. At the moment, I have documents and medical appointment ready except police check from Japan and this Invitation.


----------



## sashflashysash

I have submitted my EOI today for VISA class 190 with my dependent(two kids and wife-homemaker)

Has someone had a similar case?
Please let me know what is the background tasks that is required.


----------



## varun71863

hgan_16 said:


> I don't think that's true. I submitted my EOI on 1st Aug with 60 points under 2613 Category and have not yet received an invite. I tried PM'ing the 5th Aug guy but he didn't reply. So the only possible case could be that either he has written incorrect EOI submission date or incorrect number of points (maybe he claimed 65 points and wrote 60). So, let's just wait for the next round and last rounds report to be uploaded on the site. That will make things more clearer.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.


can you check if you are claiming with exact 60 points ? and your Date of effect is 1 august only ?


----------



## varun71863

rameshkd said:


> I was on a vacation, din't get to check Expatforum for last few days.
> I was the one who submitted my EOI on 5th Aug, with 60 pts. Neither are my points incorrect nor my Points 65. I read one other person with submission on 7th Aug and got an invite, though I dont remember his points. Make sure your DOE is not changed.


thanks Ramesh for clarification, you make my hope alive.
so that means your DOE was 5th AUg only and this is date when u loged your EOI


----------



## hgan_16

varun71863 said:


> can you check if you are claiming with exact 60 points ? and your Date of effect is 1 august only ?


Well, my agent submitted the EOI on 1st of August with 60 points. I confirmed with him twice and he said that I didn't get an invite. Now, this is interesting. I guess I'll have to wait till 9th September. Maybe things will get more clear once we have the report uploaded on the site.

Cheers,
Harsh


----------



## varun71863

hgan_16 said:


> Well, my agent submitted the EOI on 1st of August with 60 points. I confirmed with him twice and he said that I didn't get an invite. Now, this is interesting. I guess I'll have to wait till 9th September. Maybe things will get more clear once we have the report uploaded on the site.
> 
> Cheers,
> Harsh


May be you agent has submitted after some days, these agents do these types of tricks. you can ask for the correspondence PDF from your agent which is there on top when you submit EOI...and it has EOI submitted date

This way you can check if EOI is submitted on 1 aug or not

Also you don't have to wait until 9 sep...round is on 8th sep which is 7 sep IST ( after 7:30PM) for INDIA


----------



## hgan_16

rameshkd said:


> I was on a vacation, din't get to check Expatforum for last few days.
> I was the one who submitted my EOI on 5th Aug, with 60 pts. Neither are my points incorrect nor my Points 65. I read one other person with submission on 7th Aug and got an invite, though I dont remember his points. Make sure your DOE is not changed.


Well Ramesh, if that's the case. Then I would need to check with my agent on the exact DOE of my EOI. Thanks for the update though.

Cheers,
Harsh


----------



## hgan_16

varun71863 said:


> May be you agent has submitted after some days, these agents do these types of tricks. you can ask for the correspondence PDF from your agent which is there on top when you submit EOI...and it has EOI submitted date
> 
> This way you can check if EOI is submitted on 1 aug or not
> 
> Also you don't have to wait until 9 sep...round is on 8th sep which is 7 sep IST ( after 7:30PM) for INDIA



Just dropped him an email to confirm on the exact DOE/Submission Date and the number of points. All I can hope is that I get invited in the upcoming round. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## rameshkd

hgan_16 said:


> Just dropped him an email to confirm on the exact DOE/Submission Date and the number of points. All I can hope is that I get invited in the upcoming round. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I too have an agent but I keep a tight check on them. They sent me a PDF copy of the EOI submission and also shared the Skillselect login credentials.
The consultancy was closed for puja, so they did not know until Monday about the invite, while I had the update Thu evening itself.

Also, as I mentioned in my previous post, my invite came 23 days after submission. This would been in the third round if the EOI round was not moved forward from 25th Aug. So don't get dejected, there are high chances you'll get yours either on 8th sep or 22nd sep.


----------



## hgan_16

rameshkd said:


> I too have an agent but I keep a tight check on them. They sent me a PDF copy of the EOI submission and also shared the Skillselect login credentials.
> The consultancy was closed for puja, so they did not know until Monday about the invite, while I had the update Thu evening itself.
> 
> Also, as I mentioned in my previous post, my invite came 23 days after submission. This would been in the third round if the EOI round was not moved forward from 25th Aug. So don't get dejected, there are high chances you'll get yours either on 8th sep or 22nd sep.


My agent didn't share the login credentials for skillselect because he has just one login for all his clients. Apparently, he didn't share the PDF copy of EOI Submission as well. I'll try to bug him up again and try to figure out what went wrong due to which I didn't receive the invite in the last round. Just keeping my fingers crossed :fingerscrossed: for the next round.


----------



## varun71863

hgan_16 said:


> My agent didn't share the login credentials for skillselect because he has just one login for all his clients. Apparently, he didn't share the PDF copy of EOI Submission as well. I'll try to bug him up again and try to figure out what went wrong due to which I didn't receive the invite in the last round. Just keeping my fingers crossed :fingerscrossed: for the next round.


You should ask the exact reason from him why you have not received invite in last round, i m sure they have submitted ur EOI after 5 sung nd now they are not sharing EOI pdf


----------



## freshthinking

Hi all,

So I just got really excited when I got an email saying that I had a message in SkillSelect..!

Only to log in to find out it was a message of "Initial Contact" that just said:

"Please be advised that your EOI was viewed by The Government of Western Australia as they are interested in contacting you." 

Is this purely just an acknowledgment - or is it a precursor to getting the invite?

If so, how long roughly from now until invite? I hear WA choose new "invitees" for 190's on Thursday each week?

Cheers.


----------



## rameshkd

freshthinking said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I just got really excited when I got an email saying that I had a message in SkillSelect..!
> 
> Only to log in to find out it was a message of "Initial Contact" that just said:
> 
> "Please be advised that your EOI was viewed by The Government of Western Australia as they are interested in contacting you."
> 
> Is this purely just an acknowledgment - or is it a precursor to getting the invite?
> 
> If so, how long roughly from now until invite? I hear WA choose new "invitees" for 190's on Thursday each week?
> 
> Cheers.


Doesn't mean anything. It's just an acknowledgement. When did you file your EOI


----------



## remya2013

Hi Seniors,

Could you please clarify me the below lines 
" For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates."


I have lodged EOI today only, so my visa date of effect is 3 Sep, Today?

Or

the day when I reached 60 points, for example my IELTS result was out on Augest 1 st and reached 60 points on Aug 1. Is visa date of effect is Aug 1?

Please clarify (may be sounds like a stupid question.) 

thank u all in advance


----------



## freshthinking

rameshkd said:


> Doesn't mean anything. It's just an acknowledgement. When did you file your EOI


27/08/14 - so a week ago...

A week for an acknowledgement only... Bodes well..!

Fingers crossed.

Thanks.


----------



## rameshkd

remya2013 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Could you please clarify me the below lines
> " For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates."
> 
> 
> I have lodged EOI today only, so my visa date of effect is 3 Sep, Today?
> 
> Or
> 
> the day when I reached 60 points, for example my IELTS result was out on Augest 1 st and reached 60 points on Aug 1. Is visa date of effect is Aug 1?
> 
> Please clarify (may be sounds like a stupid question.)
> 
> thank u all in advance


DOE is will same as EOI submission date, but if you make changes to you application and this your points change then the new date will become the DOE. Your DOE will
determine when you get the invite. acquiring points prior to EOI submission does not count.


----------



## remya2013

rameshkd said:


> DOE is will same as EOI submission date, but if you make changes to you application and this your points change then the new date will become the DOE. Your DOE will
> determine when you get the invite. acquiring points prior to EOI submission does not count.


Thank you

one more doubt 

Hi 


My total experience is from Oct 2004 to till date. ACS has considered relevant work experience after OCT 2006 

so while submitting EOI in last 10 years experience section: should I start form NOV 2006 or OCT 2004

Please advise.. it's important


----------



## sushree

hgan_16 said:


> My agent didn't share the login credentials for skillselect because he has just one login for all his clients. Apparently, he didn't share the PDF copy of EOI Submission as well. I'll try to bug him up again and try to figure out what went wrong due to which I didn't receive the invite in the last round. Just keeping my fingers crossed :fingerscrossed: for the next round.


Hey All,

Even my agent didnt give me the login credentials. She said it is one for all the clients. Also she said it will take up to 12 weeks to for the invitation process. Is that correct? Even I am worried what is happening, my agent is not that helpful and she keeps reverting to me everytime with the same answer.


Sushree


----------



## hgan_16

varun71863 said:


> You should ask the exact reason from him why you have not received invite in last round, i m sure they have submitted ur EOI after 5 sung nd now they are not sharing EOI pdf


Well, I just heard back from my agent and he sent me the PDF with the EOI ID and Submission Date and points breakup. As per the document the Submission Date is 01/08/2014 and DOE is also 01/08/2014 and the total points are 60.

Now, I'm completely confused on why I didn't receive the invite.


----------



## hgan_16

sushree said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Even my agent didnt give me the login credentials. She said it is one for all the clients. Also she said it will take up to 12 weeks to for the invitation process. Is that correct? Even I am worried what is happening, my agent is not that helpful and she keeps reverting to me everytime with the same answer.
> 
> 
> Sushree


Well it all depends on the occupation code for which you have submitted your EOI? Also, how many points have you claimed? And when did you submit the EOI.


----------



## sushree

hgan_16 said:


> Well it all depends on the occupation code for which you have submitted your EOI? Also, how many points have you claimed? And when did you submit the EOI.


Hi,

I have applied for jobcode 261314 - Software Tester. I need 5 points for state sponsorship and then it will sum up to 60. I submitted my EOI 3 weeks back.

Sushree


----------



## tarunar1

sushree said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for jobcode 261314 - Software Tester. I need 5 points for state sponsorship and then it will sum up to 60. I submitted my EOI 3 weeks back.
> 
> Sushree


Submitting an EOI will not work, you will need to apply for state sponsorship separately to get 5 more points. Once you get ss and you will be invited automatically.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## vermag28

remya2013 said:


> Thank you
> 
> one more doubt
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> My total experience is from Oct 2004 to till date. ACS has considered relevant work experience after OCT 2006
> 
> so while submitting EOI in last 10 years experience section: should I start form NOV 2006 or OCT 2004
> 
> Please advise.. it's important


In EOI you have to divide same into two
OCT 04 to Spet 04 Irrelevant
OCT 06 on wards Relevant.


----------



## hgan_16

sushree said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for jobcode 261314 - Software Tester. I need 5 points for state sponsorship and then it will sum up to 60. I submitted my EOI 3 weeks back.
> 
> Sushree


So once you receive the state sponsorship and reach 60 points, that date will be your DOE(Date of Effect) and then your EOI will be considered in the following invitation rounds. So it all depends on the date you reach 60 points. As per my understanding, for State Sponsored Visa's (190) once you receive the sponsorship, you will get invited immediately. 
So, your agent might be correct because getting State Sponsorship does take around 12 weeks.
Hope that helps.

Thanks,
Harsh


----------



## Bingi

@remya thank you for the info


----------



## whittakers

hi anyone eoi 60 points electronics engineer... 

EOI-submitted august 20,2014-no invitation yet.


----------



## ashish1137

vermag28 said:


> In EOI you have to divide same into two
> OCT 04 to Spet 04 Irrelevant
> OCT 06 on wards Relevant.


No, that will be from November 2006 since acs termed it after October 2006.


----------



## ashish1137

hgan_16 said:


> Well, I just heard back from my agent and he sent me the PDF with the EOI ID and Submission Date and points breakup. As per the document the Submission Date is 01/08/2014 and DOE is also 01/08/2014 and the total points are 60.
> 
> Now, I'm completely confused on why I didn't receive the invite.


Hi Harsh,

Even though you already mentioned but to double check, you applied under 2613 right?


----------



## ashish1137

Yoshiky12 said:


> What do you mean by "file under priority"? I am currently on 485 Graduate Skills Visa.
> 
> Yeah, but I assume Secondary School teacher is not as high numbers of applicants as the other occupations such as IT and Accountant. As you can see from Skill select website. Teachers only got invite about 83 for the last three round. I bet, a number of EOI applicants with teaching occupation is far lower than the other. So BIG FINGERS Crossed:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Also, all of my documents are ready to upload as I used them for my 485, which is similar requirement with 189. At the moment, I have documents and medical appointment ready except police check from Japan and this Invitation.


In that case, my best best wisbes with you my friend. 

I read somewhere on dibp website that when visa is about to expire, such onshore applicants are dealt with utmost priority. Please go through immi website once.


----------



## varun71863

hgan_16 said:


> Well, I just heard back from my agent and he sent me the PDF with the EOI ID and Submission Date and points breakup. As per the document the Submission Date is 01/08/2014 and DOE is also 01/08/2014 and the total points are 60.
> 
> Now, I'm completely confused on why I didn't receive the invite.


lol something is fishy here


----------



## varun71863

ashish1137 said:


> No, that will be from November 2006 since acs termed it after October 2006.


no need to mention irrelevant experience..mention from November 2006


----------



## hgan_16

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Harsh,
> 
> Even though you already mentioned but to double check, you applied under 2613 right?


Yup, 261311 (Analyst Programmer) to be precise.


----------



## hgan_16

varun71863 said:


> lol something is fishy here


Well, I just hope that I get the invite in the upcoming round. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## freshthinking

Just got my nomination. Took 8 days. Super stoked!


----------



## aarthi.kasi

Hello All,
Need inputs for the below questions
1.Have you made contact with anyone in the location that you have identified? - Will it be wrong to leave this empty cos I have not made any contacts with anyone other than mailing a few employers for job offers?
I have a few communication emails that I have as proof to show that I have been trying to reach a few recruitment consultants..I plan to attach those..

2.Relocation expenses, Can someone give me an idea of what I must include?
Does relocation include budgeting my airfare to Australia as well? or is it just the settling down expense in NT?

Thanks for any info


----------



## Ps14

Hi All,
Due to wrong understanding of ACS doc,I had claimed for 5 years of work experience in EOI and have received invite with 65 points. But now looks like I need to re-apply for EOI.

My question is if simultaneously can I apply for state sponsorship as well.


----------



## whittakers

@Yoshiky12..hi submitted eoi last august 20,2014,electronics engr..60 points...no invitation yet.


----------



## arian10daddy

I submitted my EOI on 1st September for 189 visa with 60 points, as a software engineer. Fingers crossed for the coming visa call dates...


----------



## arian10daddy

hgan_16 said:


> Well, I just heard back from my agent and he sent me the PDF with the EOI ID and Submission Date and points breakup. As per the document the Submission Date is 01/08/2014 and DOE is also 01/08/2014 and the total points are 60.
> 
> Now, I'm completely confused on why I didn't receive the invite.


Relax buddy, wait it out till the next date. What else can be done? Don't stress yourself too much.


----------



## spino1981

freshthinking said:


> Just got my nomination. Took 8 days. Super stoked!


That sounds great!
What visa? Occupation number? How many points?


----------



## vermag28

arian10daddy said:


> I submitted my EOI on 1st September for 189 visa with 60 points, as a software engineer. Fingers crossed for the coming visa call dates...


Same with me 

EOI 1 Sept with 60 Points : 189 : 2613 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## varun71863

29 August report is out, upto 6 August with 60 points cleared under 2613


----------



## rameshkd

As per the report 365-189 invites were issues on 29th Aug for 2613. If my calculation is correct 157 extra invites were released that leaves only 57 invites for the 8th Sep round. Also given that the DOE cut-off is 14th Aug for 60 pts, a lot of people may not be getting the invites coming Monday.
Fingers crossed and all the best to those expecting an invite.


----------



## varun71863

rameshkd said:


> As per the report 365-189 invites were issues on 29th Aug for 2613. If my calculation is correct 157 extra invites were released that leaves only 57 invites for the 8th Sep round. Also given that the DOE cut-off is 14th Aug for 60 pts, a lot of people may not be getting the invites coming Monday.
> Fingers crossed and all the best to those expecting an invite.


As per my understanding they have cleared previous pending ceiling of 2613, because total ceiling of 2613 is 5004 and as per this they should have given 840 invites which is almost matching with figures given in report

So I think all 200 seats are available for this round


----------



## rameshkd

varun71863 said:


> As per my understanding they have cleared previous pending ceiling of 2613, because total ceiling of 2613 is 5004 and as per this they should have given 840 invites which is almost matching with figures given in report
> 
> So I think all 200 seats are available for this round


Well your point of view is correct, but DOE cutoff of 14th Aug???
Considering last cutoff for 29th Aug was 5ht Aug, would they clear 200 applications that came in 9 days.
Anyways, we'll have our answers in 2 days.


----------



## vermag28

rameshkd said:


> Well your point of view is correct, but DOE cutoff of 14th Aug???
> Considering last cutoff for 29th Aug was 5ht Aug, would they clear 200 applications that came in 9 days.
> Anyways, we'll have our answers in 2 days.


Considering the Cutoff 

for 11th Aug it was 4/7 
for 29 Aug its 6/8
What will be for 8th Aug ??


----------



## hgan_16

Hi Seniors,

I am in a very interesting/confusing situation right now. Any kind of advise/suggestion would be more than helpful.

So, my agent submitted my EOI on 1st Aug, 2014 under 261311 with 60 points and I haven't received an invite yet. As per the 29th Aug Round Result Report, the DOE is 

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	06/08/2014 11:12AM

Now, I asked the million dollar question to my agent's assistant and she said that she's not sure on why the invite didn't come but hopefully you should get it on Monday the 8th of September. 

So guys, the question is "Why didn't I receive the invite?" The invitation process is fairly logical and simple to comprehend. So, ideally I should have got an invite.

Anyone who can explain what's happening?

Thanks,
Harsh


----------



## sathi

It is possible : it is not a blanket cut off time/date across all categories. For each category, there will be sub-limits. All taken into account, whoever got under whichever category on the latest date, maybe that is given as cut off. 
Your category cut-off date may not be 6/8/2014, but an earlier date. 
Anyway, hope for the best for Sunday nite.


----------



## hgan_16

sathi said:


> It is possible : it is not a blanket cut off time/date across all categories. For each category, there will be sub-limits. All taken into account, whoever got under whichever category on the latest date, maybe that is given as cut off.
> Your category cut-off date may not be 6/8/2014, but an earlier date.
> Anyway, hope for the best for Sunday nite.


Thanks for the reply. That does make sense. Is there any way we can get to know the sub-limits? Also, how bright are my chances to get invited in the upcoming round?

Thanks,
Harsh


----------



## GinjaNINJA

hgan_16 said:


> Thanks for the reply. That does make sense. Is there any way we can get to know the sub-limits? Also, how bright are my chances to get invited in the upcoming round?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harsh


SkillSelect - 29 August 2014 round results
guess you are BA category with 60 points . It says latest invite for BA 60 pointer is from nov 2013


----------



## hgan_16

GinjaNINJA said:


> SkillSelect - 29 August 2014 round results
> guess you are BA category with 60 points . It says latest invite for BA 60 pointer is from nov 2013


Nope, I'm under Analyst Programmer - 261311 category


----------



## sathi

Relax. For 8 Sep, they have increased the total to 1,350 (from 1250 earlier round). Also for 22 Sep, again the total is higher at 1,350. Between the two, you should get, I feel. 

If everything finishes in one day, then there is nothing for tomorrow. Something to hope for. After getting invite, u will hope for early visa grant. Then arrival. Then job. Then good job. Then money, more money, to buy a house.... that is life. 

For me, after 489, I have to wait for 2 years to convert that to PR........ but I have no other option. So, taking it in my stride. life is like that......


----------



## ashish1137

whittakers said:


> @Yoshiky12..hi submitted eoi last august 20,2014,electronics engr..60 points...no invitation yet.


hopefully in next round. 



arian10daddy said:


> I submitted my EOI on 1st September for 189 visa with 60 points, as a software engineer. Fingers crossed for the coming visa call dates...


just track how many days are covered in previous two rounds and accordingly speculate. I did the same and could speculate correctly. 

Anyhow you will get invite in next two rounds offcourse.


----------



## ashish1137

vermag28 said:


> Considering the Cutoff
> 
> for 11th Aug it was 4/7
> for 29 Aug its 6/8
> What will be for 8th Aug ??


At least one months eoi's will get invite. :-D


----------



## techie_po

ashish1137 said:


> At least one months eoi's will get invite. :-D


Hi Ashish,

Seems like you've done quite a research here and helping a no. of people on the forum. Appreciated and I do hope all goes well with your application and the next steps.

I'd a query and hope you may be able to shed some light. 

I submitted EOI on 29th August with 65 points for 2613. DOE is 29th August as well. Any idea if I would receive the invite on 8th Sep or have to wait? What do you think?


----------



## Vasu G

techie_po said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Seems like you've done quite a research here and helping a no. of people on the forum. Appreciated and I do hope all goes well with your application and the next steps.
> 
> I'd a query and hope you may be able to shed some light.
> 
> I submitted EOI on 29th August with 65 points for 2613. DOE is 29th August as well. Any idea if I would receive the invite on 8th Sep or have to wait? What do you think?


Hey Techie,

With 65 points, I am sure you will get it on 8th Sep. All the best.


----------



## varun71863

techie_po said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Seems like you've done quite a research here and helping a no. of people on the forum. Appreciated and I do hope all goes well with your application and the next steps.
> 
> I'd a query and hope you may be able to shed some light.
> 
> I submitted EOI on 29th August with 65 points for 2613. DOE is 29th August as well. Any idea if I would receive the invite on 8th Sep or have to wait? What do you think?


With 65 points you will surely get invite on 8 sep


----------



## ashish1137

techie_po said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Seems like you've done quite a research here and helping a no. of people on the forum. Appreciated and I do hope all goes well with your application and the next steps.
> 
> I'd a query and hope you may be able to shed some light.
> 
> I submitted EOI on 29th August with 65 points for 2613. DOE is 29th August as well. Any idea if I would receive the invite on 8th Sep or have to wait? What do you think?


well. be prepared. as vasu and varun responded. you will get an invite on sunday 7th sep between 1930 hours IST and 2000 hours IST for sure (if you are from India) or just convert the time in your local timezone. Invites start at 0000 hours and hopefully you will get in first 15 minutes. 

All the best.


----------



## Vasu G

ashish1137 said:


> well. be prepared. as vasu and varun responded. you will get an invite on sunday 7th sep between 1930 hours IST and 2000 hours IST for sure (if you are from India) or just convert the time in your local timezone. Invites start at 0000 hours and hopefully you will get in first 15 minutes.
> 
> All the best.


Answered more precisely !!! 

@Techie ... you wouldn't get better answer than this.  

To add to what ashish said, just keep your visa fee ready..


----------



## hgan_16

hgan_16 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I am in a very interesting/confusing situation right now. Any kind of advise/suggestion would be more than helpful.
> 
> So, my agent submitted my EOI on 1st Aug, 2014 under 261311 with 60 points and I haven't received an invite yet. As per the 29th Aug Round Result Report, the DOE is
> 
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	06/08/2014 11:12AM
> 
> Now, I asked the million dollar question to my agent's assistant and she said that she's not sure on why the invite didn't come but hopefully you should get it on Monday the 8th of September.
> 
> So guys, the question is "Why didn't I receive the invite?" The invitation process is fairly logical and simple to comprehend. So, ideally I should have got an invite.
> 
> Anyone who can explain what's happening?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harsh


Hi Seniors,

I know I might sound a little desperate. But, I'm more of curious and concerned about my current situation. Someone explained me that I might not have met the internal sub limit of 2613 and thus not received the invitation in the 29th Aug round. But I see a guy who applied on 5th Aug with the same exact points (60) under the same exact code (261311 - Analyst Programmer) as mine and received an invite and I didn't. 
Just want to know what are the chances of me getting an invite in this round?
Miraculously my EOI Invite has slipped the "invitation machine" 

EOI Submission Date - 1st August, 2014
Points - 60
Code - 261311 (Analyst Programmer)

Any explanation/suggestion/word of advice would be useful.

Thanks,
Harsh


----------



## varun71863

hgan_16 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I know I might sound a little desperate. But, I'm more of curious and concerned about my current situation. Someone explained me that I might not have met the internal sub limit of 2613 and thus not received the invitation in the 29th Aug round. But I see a guy who applied on 5th Aug with the same exact points (60) under the same exact code (261311 - Analyst Programmer) as mine and received an invite and I didn't.
> Just want to know what are the chances of me getting an invite in this round?
> Miraculously my EOI Invite has slipped the "invitation machine"
> 
> EOI Submission Date - 1st August, 2014
> Points - 60
> Code - 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> 
> Any explanation/suggestion/word of advice would be useful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harsh[/QUOTE
> 
> Below scenario I can think if-
> 
> Your age is becoming 33 after 1 August which might reduce the point
> 
> Your agent might telling lie and updated EOI date with 1 August
> 
> Problem with immi systems which I think is not possible
> 
> This round will give more clarity and all the best to you for tomorrow round


----------



## hgan_16

varun71863 said:


> hgan_16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I know I might sound a little desperate. But, I'm more of curious and concerned about my current situation. Someone explained me that I might not have met the internal sub limit of 2613 and thus not received the invitation in the 29th Aug round. But I see a guy who applied on 5th Aug with the same exact points (60) under the same exact code (261311 - Analyst Programmer) as mine and received an invite and I didn't.
> Just want to know what are the chances of me getting an invite in this round?
> Miraculously my EOI Invite has slipped the "invitation machine"
> 
> EOI Submission Date - 1st August, 2014
> Points - 60
> Code - 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> 
> Any explanation/suggestion/word of advice would be useful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harsh[/QUOTE
> 
> Below scenario I can think if-
> 
> Your age is becoming 33 after 1 August which might reduce the point
> 
> Your agent might telling lie and updated EOI date with 1 August
> 
> Problem with immi systems which I think is not possible
> 
> This round will give more clarity and all the best to you for tomorrow round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, my age is 27 right now. I had my agent send me the EOI Submission PDF proof which clearly says it was submitted on 01/08/2014 and DOE is also the same.
> Now, what went wrong?
Click to expand...


----------



## techie_po

Thanks a lot guys for the prompt response. Much appreciated and keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## varun71863

hgan_16 said:


> varun71863 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, my age is 27 right now. I had my agent send me the EOI Submission PDF proof which clearly says it was submitted on 01/08/2014 and DOE is also the same.
> Now, what went wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope ur agent ha applied under correct anzsco code and not under BA category
> 
> If this is also correct then immi system logic is not correct
Click to expand...


----------



## Vasu G

hgan_16 said:


> varun71863 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, my age is 27 right now. I had my agent send me the EOI Submission PDF proof which clearly says it was submitted on 01/08/2014 and DOE is also the same.
> Now, what went wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> What varun said would be the case, check with your agent and confirm the occupation code.
Click to expand...


----------



## hgan_16

Vasu G said:


> hgan_16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What varun said would be the case, check with your agent and confirm the occupation code.
> 
> 
> 
> Just dropped him a mail to confirm. If that's the case, he's in big trouble. :mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:
Click to expand...


----------



## hgan_16

hgan_16 said:


> Vasu G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just dropped him a mail to confirm. If that's the case, he's in big trouble. :mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard back from my agent and he confirmed that the EOI was submitted under Analyst Programmer only (261311). Now, I'm even more confused.
Click to expand...


----------



## radical

hgan_16 said:


> hgan_16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard back from my agent and he confirmed that the EOI was submitted under Analyst Programmer only (261311). Now, I'm even more confused.
> 
> 
> 
> My best advice is to visit him in person and ask him login into skillselect and show you the DOE or may be the complete application or ask him to provide you with login details. I wouldn't trust agents. Dont wait for things to happen before its too late. Your situation certainly seems very fishy.
Click to expand...


----------



## hgan_16

radical said:


> hgan_16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My best advice is to visit him in person and ask him login into skillselect and show you the DOE or may be the complete application or ask him to provide you with login details. I wouldn't trust agents. Dont wait for things to happen before its too late. Your situation certainly seems very fishy.
> 
> 
> 
> The agent is actually very cooperative and has already shared the PDF which was generated by logging on skillselect on 3rd sept (I have attached the snapshot in my previous post). I will have to wait until monday morning to know about my fate. Else I'll have to pay him a visit. :tsk:
Click to expand...


----------



## Raviinc

Hi 
My occupation Id is 3513 CHEF.
The ceiling is 2850 and as of today only 12 invitations issued. I more or less qualify because I have relevant AQF and work experience and plan to put in my EOI in a months time. What are my chances of getting a invite.


----------



## rameshkd

hgan_16 said:


> varun71863 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, my age is 27 right now. I had my agent send me the EOI Submission PDF proof which clearly says it was submitted on 01/08/2014 and DOE is also the same.
> Now, what went wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> This is snapshot of the pdf copy I got from my agent, it did have a Skillselect logo. Unfortunately you'll have to wait until Mon morning but your agent should be the best person to answer why you dint get an invite.
Click to expand...


----------



## ashish1137

Hello Hgan,

Not sure if you already did but can you post your skill sekect result out here (remove all company names * but not dates *.

One last thing to verify, else everything will be clear today at 07:30 PM IST.


----------



## ashish1137

Raviinc said:


> Hi
> My occupation Id is 3513 CHEF.
> The ceiling is 2850 and as of today only 12 invitations issued. I more or less qualify because I have relevant AQF and work experience and plan to put in my EOI in a months time. What are my chances of getting a invite.


Well, as per what you say, your chances of invite are very bright in the very next round. What specifically would you like to hear.  Youve worked everything out already. :-D


----------



## mathew2k

Dear All,

Would like to clarify one point.

Submitted an EOI with 60 points and received invitation to lodge the application. 

After getting the invite only I have realised that I made some serious errors in the EOI which affected the point score.

I misunderstood the Skill assessment result and mistakenly put 8 years of experience in EOI where the actual is only 5 as allowed. This increased my point to 60 but actual is only 55.

Now my application is invitation is expiring on 24th and I have no clue how to proceed.

Can you please help me to overcome this situation.

Mathew


----------



## sathi

Whateer is claimed in EOI, i.e. x points for experience based on 8 years of experience is to be proven when you apply for visa. EOI clearly states that you should have ATLEAST the points mentioned in the EOI, NOT less at all. In your case, u might lose your PR visa costs once you pay, and if they do not issue visa. No refund. Cheque with any registered agents, for a second opinion.


----------



## varun71863

mathew2k said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Would like to clarify one point.
> 
> Submitted an EOI with 60 points and received invitation to lodge the application.
> 
> After getting the invite only I have realised that I made some serious errors in the EOI which affected the point score.
> 
> I misunderstood the Skill assessment result and mistakenly put 8 years of experience in EOI where the actual is only 5 as allowed. This increased my point to 60 but actual is only 55.
> 
> Now my application is invitation is expiring on 24th and I have no clue how to proceed.
> 
> Can you please help me to overcome this situation.
> 
> Mathew


Don't pay fee otherwise they will not refund anything, I think best way is to file EOI under 190 visa for applicants with 55 points


----------



## varun71863

Still 8 hr to pass, expecting nd hoping for invite from morning


----------



## radical

varun71863 said:


> Still 8 hr to pass, expecting nd hoping for invite from morning


Hey buddy, please update your signature. Thanks.


----------



## srik2006

sathi said:


> Whateer is claimed in EOI, i.e. x points for experience based on 8 years of experience is to be proven when you apply for visa. EOI clearly states that you should have ATLEAST the points mentioned in the EOI, NOT less at all. In your case, u might lose your PR visa costs once you pay, and if they do not issue visa. No refund. Cheque with any registered agents, for a second opinion.


Hi sathi, 

Is ur EOI submission date is 03-06-2013 or 2014?


----------



## whittakers

hi waiting for tmrow...i have an agent so,I'll col my agent if I was invited..


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxYoshiky

Hi guys I got invited !!!!


----------



## techie_po

Vasu G said:


> Answered more precisely !!!
> 
> @Techie ... you wouldn't get better answer than this.
> 
> To add to what ashish said, just keep your visa fee ready..


Thanks Vasu....received the invite. One phase over, next begins.


----------



## varun71863

hgan_16 said:


> radical said:
> 
> 
> 
> The agent is actually very cooperative and has already shared the PDF which was generated by logging on skillselect on 3rd sept (I have attached the snapshot in my previous post). I will have to wait until monday morning to know about my fate. Else I'll have to pay him a visit. :tsk:
> 
> 
> 
> Hav u recieved invite?
Click to expand...


----------



## hgan_16

varun71863 said:


> hgan_16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hav u recieved invite?
> 
> 
> 
> Won't know until tomorrow morning. Need to check with my agent. What about you? Did you get one? What are your timelines?
Click to expand...


----------



## varun71863

hgan_16 said:


> varun71863 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won't know until tomorrow morning. Need to check with my agent. What about you? Did you get one? What are your timelines?
> 
> 
> 
> Submitted on 15 August but didn't recieved until now
Click to expand...


----------



## msarkar_expat

Any 60 pointers' got invite for 2613?


----------



## whittakers

hgan_16 said:


> Well, I just hope that I get the invite in the upcoming round. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:





Yoshiky12 said:


> Hi guys I got invited !!!!




that fast!wow good 4 u..i have to check with my agent 2morw..fingers crossed!


----------



## whittakers

varun71863 said:


> hgan_16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Submitted on 15 August but didn't recieved until now
> 
> 
> 
> hi what's ur timeline,mine i submit eoi august 20 60 points electronics engneer..waiting for the good news 2morw from my agent.
Click to expand...


----------



## varun71863

Got invitation , submitted with 60 points on 15 August , anzsco- 261313


----------



## Arya77

Dear All,

Any one with ICT Business Analyst 261111 with 60 points?

Regards


----------



## am_aamer

Invited with 60 Points 261313, EOI 29 Aug 2014


----------



## dimpy01

I also submitted on 29th..At what time did you submit EOI?


----------



## am_aamer

*Mistake*

Invited with 60 Points 261313, EOI 27 Aug 2014 Time 17:27



am_aamer said:


> Invited with 60 Points 261313, EOI 29 Aug 2014


----------



## dm360

Hi Guys

Got invitation today, what is next?

I can press "apply visa" button to kick off the process. . Is it needed to be done in one sitting or can be done like EOI where keep posting informaiton in days and after reviewing.. press submit later.


----------



## WannaOz

No invite

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Expat Forum


----------



## dimpy01

Do they have any internal quota like 261313,261312 ?I have submitted EOI on 29th Aug at 7.55 am for 261312 but havn't got invite.

I have made a little change in data on 3rd sept but score wasn't affected,it was 60 only.Will this make any difference in getting invite?


----------



## remya2013

Has anyone else received an invite today with 60 points.
Pls share your eoi lodging date.


----------



## gnisht

*EOI Submitted on Aug 14, 2014*

Hi

I have submitted EOI on 14 Aug 2014, with 60 points( 55 + 5(state sponsorship)) for ANZSCO code 261311(Analyst Programmer) 190 subclass

Any one received EOI invitation please help?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

gnisht said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 14 Aug 2014, with 60 points( 55 + 5(state sponsorship)) for ANZSCO code 261311(Analyst Programmer) 190 subclass
> 
> Any one received EOI invitation please help?


You ll get invitaion when the state nominates you. Todays rounds were for 189 and 489(sponsored).


----------



## spino1981

Invited for 189

263111, 60 points


----------



## vishalvigg

Any invitation of 489fs in 261312 ?


----------



## prats09

Hello everyone,

I m new to this forum. Received an invitation today for 261111 -ICT Business analyst.


Job Code - 261111 ( ICT Business Analyst).
EOI submitted : 30th August :: 65 Points


----------



## mins

Hi
When did u submit your eoi pls?


----------



## spino1981

mins said:


> Hi
> When did u submit your eoi pls?


September the 2nd


----------



## rajeshsoni82

Seniors , please help...

I am not able to submit my EOI. On REVIEW page that is 12 th page I am getting 'Server 500' error. I tried using different browsers but could not succeed. 

Did any one faced same problem ? I am tryiing since last 2 days.

~ Rajesh


----------



## prats09

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Seniors , please help...
> 
> I am not able to submit my EOI. On REVIEW page that is 12 th page I am getting 'Server 500' error. I tried using different browsers but could not succeed.
> 
> Did any one faced same problem ? I am tryiing since last 2 days.
> 
> ~ Rajesh


When you get this error, there will be a option to click "Home' dont click, instead press the back button in your browser,, fill the data and save it, if not save then repeat the steps until it move to the next step. It will move to next step after few attempts, do this until you complete the skillselect operation. thats all. It might take half an hour to complete the steps.


----------



## rajeshsoni82

*500 server error*

Hi friends,

Again error, detailed error as below.


500 Server error 

An unexpected error has occurred at 8/09/2014 11:51:16 AM. Most outages are resolved within a short period of time, please try SkillSelect again at a later time.

For more information on SkillSelect Technical support issues, please go to: Technical Support Site.

Return to homepage


=> After returning to homepage same error again !!!


----------



## rajeshsoni82

prats09 said:


> When you get this error, there will be a option to click "Home' dont click, instead press the back button in your browser,, fill the data and save it, if not save then repeat the steps until it move to the next step. It will move to next step after few attempts, do this until you complete the skillselect operation. thats all. It might take half an hour to complete the steps.


Thanks for the reply. Now I am trying same, can you please tell me I shud press back button only once right ?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## prats09

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Now I am trying same, can you please tell me I shud press back button only once right ?:fingerscrossed:


Yes Once !


----------



## mitulpatel

*Invited under 189 as well.*

Hi guys,

Congratulation to all of them who got their invitation today.
And good luck to all who are still waiting.

I was already been invited under 489FS on 29th Aug, 2014.

*Moreover, Today I have received an invitation for 189 subclass as well. *
Going to apply for Visa very soon.


----------



## rajeshsoni82

prats09 said:


> Yes Once !


ALso can you please tell me , till this page I have not attached single document ? When and where shud I attach my documents ?


----------



## prats09

rajeshsoni82 said:


> ALso can you please tell me , till this page I have not attached single document ? When and where shud I attach my documents ?


For EOI you dun need any documents to be attached. Just reference numbers for following are required :

1) ACS reference number ( or any other assessment body).
2) Ielts TRF number

I dint attach any documents for my EOI.


----------



## rajeshsoni82

*Eoi*

Ok , then I also doing same.

Instead of ACS I have done Engineer Australia SKill Verification
and IELTS .. but I am facing this issue still confused

Trying hard though ..


----------



## rajeshsoni82

Its really difficult to sumbmit EOI ....

Do every one faces this '500 server' error test ?


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Its really difficult to sumbmit EOI ....
> 
> Do every one faces this '500 server' error test ?



Wait for sometime.

else try a different browser or a computer.


----------



## rajeshsoni82

After Engineer AUastralia and IELTS , this 500 Server error seems to be a hurdle for EOI ?????


Really frustrated !! unable to submit EOI ......


----------



## rajeshsoni82

*News Flash*

This is to inform every one who are GOING to submit EOI

News Flash at this link.
Newsflash » SkillSelect Support

This news flash came at 2.30 am but do not have DATE !
Following is news and thats why I am facing issues since two days.

Dont know when this is going to be resolved !!!:drama::drama::drama:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
500 Server Error when attempting to Submit an EOI
Newsflash Comments Off


The issue of receiving a 500 Server Error when submitting an EOI is under investigation. 

A message will be posted when this has been resolved.
Posted by skillselect at 2:30 am


----------



## remya2013

Hi All,
Any idea what was the cutoff date for 189 visa of 2613?

I read in the post that one 2613 person who had lodged eoi on 27th had received invite?

Has anyone else belonging to 2613 category who had applied after that date, received an invite?


----------



## rameshkd

hgan_16 said:


> varun71863 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won't know until tomorrow morning. Need to check with my agent. What about you? Did you get one? What are your timelines?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you finally get an invite for the EOI submitted on 1st Aug?
Click to expand...


----------



## rameshkd

Congratulations all!!
I think 2613 is moving really fast, ppl submitting on 27th Aug invited, was it for 60 pts?


----------



## vermag28

remya2013 said:


> Hi All,
> Any idea what was the cutoff date for 189 visa of 2613?
> 
> I read in the post that one 2613 person who had lodged eoi on 27th had received invite?
> 
> Has anyone else belonging to 2613 category who had applied after that date, received an invite?


I have submitted on 1st Sept Didnt get Invite ...

May be in Next Round .... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pradeep Reddy

I submitted on 04.09.14 for 233211 and got an invite today


----------



## remya2013

vermag28 said:


> I have submitted on 1st Sept Didnt get Invite ...
> 
> May be in Next Round .... :fingerscrossed:


I also submitted on 3rd Sep.. waiting for next round..


----------



## hgan_16

rameshkd said:


> hgan_16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you finally get an invite for the EOI submitted on 1st Aug?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard back from my agent and his secretary told me that no invitations were received for any of their clients. Now, I'm not sure why this happened. Everything seems to be in place and ideally I should have got the invite in the last round itself. I have asked her to let the agent himself explain me the reason on not receiving the invite. I'm not sure on what I can do right now. Any suggestions/advises guys?
> :
Click to expand...


----------



## vermag28

hgan_16 said:


> rameshkd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard back from my agent and his secretary told me that no invitations were received for any of their clients. Now, I'm not sure why this happened. Everything seems to be in place and ideally I should have got the invite in the last round itself. I have asked her to let the agent himself explain me the reason on not receiving the invite. I'm not sure on what I can do right now. Any suggestions/advises guys?
> :
> 
> 
> 
> This is rubbish!!!
> 
> There is something wrong buddy!!!
> 
> There is a gentleman who submitted on 27th Aug he has also got it then you should have got it by now!!! there is some issue!! get into detail now before it’s too late.
Click to expand...


----------



## hgan_16

vermag28 said:


> hgan_16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is rubbish!!!
> 
> There is something wrong buddy!!!
> 
> There is a gentleman who submitted on 27th Aug he has also got it then you should have got it by now!!! there is some issue!! get into detail now before it’s too late.
> 
> 
> 
> I have dropped him an email. I'll have to visit him in person and understand what is wrong. This is actually ******** and I'm so pissed right now.
> 
> Pardon my language.
> 
> :Cry:
Click to expand...


----------



## hgan_16

hgan_16 said:


> vermag28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have dropped him an email. I'll have to visit him in person and understand what is wrong. This is actually ******** and I'm so pissed right now.
> 
> Pardon my language.
> 
> :Cry:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, What should I do? Should I submit an EOI on my own? Is this something that can be done? Please help guys.
Click to expand...


----------



## rameshkd

hgan_16 said:


> vermag28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have dropped him an email. I'll have to visit him in person and understand what is wrong. This is actually ******** and I'm so pissed right now.
> 
> Pardon my language.
> 
> :Cry:
> 
> 
> 
> As we all thought there is something seriously wrong with this agent. Go sit with him and ask him to login to Skillselect and show you the screens.
> Only two ppl can give an explanation now either this agentor DIBP itself.
> Not sure if there is any avenue where you can write to DIBP.
Click to expand...


----------



## GinjaNINJA

hgan_16 said:


> hgan_16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, What should I do? Should I submit an EOI on my own? Is this something that can be done? Please help guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell your agent to login into your EOI click on "view EOI" which is just above "view points breakdown". a pdf file will be downloaded with all the details of your lodged EOI.
> 
> Tell him to email that to you so you can be sure about any mistakes in EOI.
Click to expand...


----------



## vermag28

hgan_16 said:


> vermag28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have dropped him an email. I'll have to visit him in person and understand what is wrong. This is actually ******** and I'm so pissed right now.
> 
> Pardon my language.
> 
> :Cry:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have all the documents i.e. IELTS Certificate / ACS Report.
> 
> If so just try out to submit EOI at your own at least that will give some chance to get it picked in 22nd Round with 2613.
> 
> If you get an invite from your Agent then you can withdraw your application.
Click to expand...


----------



## hgan_16

GinjaNINJA said:


> hgan_16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell your agent to login into your EOI click on "view EOI" which is just above "view points breakdown". a pdf file will be downloaded with all the details of your lodged EOI.
> 
> Tell him to email that to you so you can be sure about any mistakes in EOI.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have this and this looks fine.
Click to expand...


----------



## hgan_16

vermag28 said:


> hgan_16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have all the documents i.e. IELTS Certificate / ACS Report.
> 
> If so just try out to submit EOI at your own at least that will give some chance to get it picked in 22nd Round with 2613.
> 
> If you get an invite from your Agent then you can withdraw your application.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do. I'll try to submit it tonight.
Click to expand...


----------



## GinjaNINJA

hgan_16 said:


> GinjaNINJA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have this and this looks fine.
> 
> 
> 
> This is "view points breakdowm" . Tell him to send you "view EOI" . That ll make things clear if agent is at fault or if its DIBP stalling invitation for your profession.
Click to expand...


----------



## hgan_16

GinjaNINJA said:


> hgan_16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is "view points breakdowm" . Tell him to send you "view EOI" . That ll make things clear if agent is at fault or if its DIBP stalling invitation for your profession.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I just dropped him an email. But this is really sad.
Click to expand...


----------



## hgan_16

hgan_16 said:


> GinjaNINJA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I just dropped him an email. But this is really sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So guys after a heated discussion with my agent here's what I have done.
> I have asked my agent to drop in an email to the Skill Select/DIBP to clarify on why I haven't received an invite and parallely I have asked him to submit another EOI with same points (60) and same category (261311) today.
> 
> What are the chances on getting an invite in the next round for any one of my EOIs?
> 
> 1st EOI was filed on 1st Aug/60 points/261311
> 2nd EOI should be filed today i.e. 8th Sep/60 points/261311
> 
> Anything else I could have done to handle the situation in a better way?
Click to expand...


----------



## GinjaNINJA

hgan_16 said:


> hgan_16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So guys after a heated discussion with my agent here's what I have done.
> I have asked my agent to drop in an email to the Skill Select/DIBP to clarify on why I haven't received an invite and parallely I have asked him to submit another EOI with same points (60) and same category (261311) today.
> 
> What are the chances on getting an invite in the next round for any one of my EOIs?
> 
> 1st EOI was filed on 1st Aug/60 points/261311
> 2nd EOI should be filed today i.e. 8th Sep/60 points/261311
> 
> Anything else I could have done to handle the situation in a better way?
> 
> 
> 
> I like the last question. You could have handled the situation in much better way if you had done the whole process on your own, it aint rocket science. Atleast you would have had peace of mind.
> Anyways 1st EOI has more chances coz you must have moved up the queue till date.
> Also mate if you want a 2nd EOI to be launched do it yourself its piece of cake, half the agents follow this forum to know what to do disguised as applicants seeking answers.
Click to expand...


----------



## rameshkd

hgan_16 said:


> hgan_16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So guys after a heated discussion with my agent here's what I have done.
> I have asked my agent to drop in an email to the Skill Select/DIBP to clarify on why I haven't received an invite and parallely I have asked him to submit another EOI with same points (60) and same category (261311) today.
> 
> What are the chances on getting an invite in the next round for any one of my EOIs?
> 
> 1st EOI was filed on 1st Aug/60 points/261311
> 2nd EOI should be filed today i.e. 8th Sep/60 points/261311
> 
> Anything else I could have done to handle the situation in a better way?
> 
> 
> 
> I would still be interested in looking at your EOI copy. Ask your agent to share that.
> The PDF shared earlier is not the submitted copy.
Click to expand...


----------



## radical

hgan_16 said:


> hgan_16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, What should I do? Should I submit an EOI on my own? Is this something that can be done? Please help guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and lodge your own EOI. Its not rocket science. Fire him and ask for a refund. I told you earlier, act now before its too late.
Click to expand...


----------



## hgan_16

rameshkd said:


> hgan_16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would still be interested in looking at your EOI copy. Ask your agent to share that.
> The PDF shared earlier is not the submitted copy.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ramesh,
> 
> PFA the screenshots of the PDF. Go through them and let me know if it's fine.
Click to expand...


----------



## hgan_16

GinjaNINJA said:


> hgan_16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the last question. You could have handled the situation in much better way if you had done the whole process on your own, it aint rocket science. Atleast you would have had peace of mind.
> Anyways 1st EOI has more chances coz you must have moved up the queue till date.
> Also mate if you want a 2nd EOI to be launched do it yourself its piece of cake, half the agents follow this forum to know what to do disguised as applicants seeking answers.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what's done is done. Initially I didn't have any idea that the process would be so simple and due to tight office schedule I thought of going with the agent to have my "peace of mind". But, it turns out that I have to get more involved in each and every step and devote more time to it. Going with the agent was not a good idea after all.
> 
> Coming back to the current situation, all I can hope is that I get invited in the next round by Gods grace. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
Click to expand...


----------



## GinjaNINJA

hgan_16 said:


> rameshkd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ramesh,
> 
> PFA the screenshots of the PDF. Go through them and let me know if it's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good to me mate.
> Maybe DiAC has internal criteria within 2613 (analyst programmer, software engineer and developer programmer).
> Hopefully you get invited on 22nd.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jamaloo

*Jamaloo*



hahamed said:


> Mine was near 6000th EOI.
> Current Score 60 for 189, 65 for 190
> 
> C h e e r s !



Can we apply for both 189 and 190 ?????????? I am an industrial engineer , its confusing


----------



## hgan_16

GinjaNINJA said:


> hgan_16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good to me mate.
> Maybe DiAC has internal criteria within 2613 (analyst programmer, software engineer and developer programmer).
> Hopefully you get invited on 22nd.
> 
> 
> 
> If there would have been an internal quota within 2613 then Ramesh who applied on 5th Aug with 60 points under same category a mine 261311 shouldn't have been invited.
> 
> All I can think of right now is that they must have some internal ranking on number of years of experience. I completed 3 years of relevant work experience (as recgnized by ACS) on 31st July, 2014. To be more clear, I completed 5 years on 31st July. So after deducting the standard 2 years, I completed 3 years on 31st July. Maybe they have some further ranking on guys with same category and no. of years of experience they have.
> 
> For e.g. a guy with 4 years of relevant experience (6 years in total) will have higher rank than a guy with 3 years of relevant experience (5 years in total)
> 
> I'm just guessing. No clue if this makes sense.
Click to expand...


----------



## dm360

Can anybody reply on this?



dm360 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Got invitation today, what is next?
> 
> I can press "apply visa" button to kick off the process. . Is it needed to be done in one sitting or can be done like EOI where keep posting informaiton in days and after reviewing.. press submit later.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

dm360 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Got invitation today, what is next?
> 
> I can press "apply visa" button to kick off the process. . Is it needed to be done in one sitting or can be done like EOI where keep posting informaiton in days and after reviewing.. press submit later.



Click on "Apply visa" to fill 17 pages of information which DIBP requires. 
Addition to it you need to provide details of travel document and supporting docs for assessment, IELTS which are the part of claiming target of 60 points.

Provide any additional applicants and supporting docs.

Start processing your PCC and Medicals in parallel.

Follow the checklist for supporting docs : Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist

Hope this helps

Cheers


----------



## spino1981

Jamaloo said:


> Can we apply for both 189 and 190 ?????????? I am an industrial engineer , its confusing


190 has more restrictive requirements usually, and you need to work and live in the state that nominated you for two years

During the EOI you can select which visa you are interested with so you can select both and specify a state or all states for nomination, however you need to apply for state nomination as well if you intend to go for 190


----------



## maryma

HI

At my ACS result it is stated that I can claim for 5 y 8m work experience (after met date), but 2 years from this period is part time but 20 hours per week and all paid. Can I claim for 5 years experience?!

tnx


----------



## ash67

dm360 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Got invitation today, what is next?
> 
> I can press "apply visa" button to kick off the process. . Is it needed to be done in one sitting or can be done like EOI where keep posting informaiton in days and after reviewing.. press submit later.


It doesn't need to be done in one sitting, however, the online form application doesn't take more than 40 minutes. It pulls off almost all information you submitted in your EOI. You just have to make sure it is correct and modify details if required.

After you submit and pay, you can gradually upload all the documents. If you upload all the docs ASAP before case officer is allocated, your application process can be quicker.


----------



## Swethabdm

*Applying for 189*

Hey hi, I am invited for 189 sterday and i want to proceed with my application but nt sure of the documents they are goin to ask while doin the application. Do you know anything about it? 
need some help plz

Thank you



mitulpatel said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Congratulation to all of them who got their invitation today.
> And good luck to all who are still waiting.
> 
> I was already been invited under 489FS on 29th Aug, 2014.
> 
> *Moreover, Today I have received an invitation for 189 subclass as well. *
> Going to apply for Visa very soon.


----------



## maryma

HI

At my ACS result it is stated that I can claim for 5 y 8m work experience (after met date), but 2 years from this period is part time but 20 hours per week and all paid. Can I claim for 5 years experience?!

tnx


----------



## ash67

Swethabdm said:


> Hey hi, I am invited for 189 sterday and i want to proceed with my application but nt sure of the documents they are goin to ask while doin the application. Do you know anything about it?
> need some help plz
> 
> Thank you


First of all, you will have to apply your visa online and pay the fees. You will find a link to apply visa on your skillselect account. You can also find how to apply visa on your invitation letter.

After you have submitted your application, you will have to upload your documents to support your claims you made in your EOI.

The below link is a checklist of documents you will need to submit as part of your application :
Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist


----------



## ash67

maryma said:


> HI
> 
> At my ACS result it is stated that I can claim for 5 y 8m work experience (after met date), but 2 years from this period is part time but 20 hours per week and all paid. Can I claim for 5 years experience?!
> 
> tnx


The part-time paid employment of at least 20 hours per week is fine and considered as full time employment. so you should be to claim your part-time employment as well.


----------



## ash67

Hey Guys,

If you have recently applied for a 189 visa in the last 4-6 weeks, could you please share below information :

Applied onshore or offshore?
If onshore, how long did it take to granted a bridging visa
Whether CO is allocated ? If yes, when?


Myself has also applied the visa, but I have not been contacted by the immi regarding the bridging visa. I applied in Australia.

Please share your experience!


----------



## Swethabdm

thanks fr the info...


----------



## Swethabdm

*Re: Bridging visa*

I have spoken to immi officer once about the same issue( coz I was curious to findout the info). He told me that once you apply for visa you will receive an acknowledgement email, in that it states you are on bridging frm now till the decision is made. This is wt he told me after we waited on phone line fr 1 and half hrs. And he also got angry at me coz at that time I only submitted EOI. he was like, " you wasted my 15mts". 

This is the case fr 189 but m nt sure abt other visas.






ash67 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> If you have recently applied for a 189 visa in the last 4-6 weeks, could you please share below information :
> 
> Applied onshore or offshore?
> If onshore, how long did it take to granted a bridging visa
> Whether CO is allocated ? If yes, when?
> 
> 
> Myself has also applied the visa, but I have not been contacted by the immi regarding the bridging visa. I applied in Australia.
> 
> Please share your experience!


----------



## ash67

Swethabdm said:


> I have spoken to immi officer once about the same issue( coz I was curious to findout the info). He told me that once you apply for visa you will receive an acknowledgement email, in that it states you are on bridging frm now till the decision is made. This is wt he told me after we waited on phone line fr 1 and half hrs. And he also got angry at me coz at that time I only submitted EOI. he was like, " you wasted my 15mts".
> 
> This is the case fr 189 but m nt sure abt other visas.


Thanks!

Let me know if you get a bridging visa after you submit your application.


----------



## hgan_16

hgan_16 said:


> GinjaNINJA said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there would have been an internal quota within 2613 then Ramesh who applied on 5th Aug with 60 points under same category a mine 261311 shouldn't have been invited.
> 
> All I can think of right now is that they must have some internal ranking on number of years of experience. I completed 3 years of relevant work experience (as recgnized by ACS) on 31st July, 2014. To be more clear, I completed 5 years on 31st July. So after deducting the standard 2 years, I completed 3 years on 31st July. Maybe they have some further ranking on guys with same category and no. of years of experience they have.
> 
> For e.g. a guy with 4 years of relevant experience (6 years in total) will have higher rank than a guy with 3 years of relevant experience (5 years in total)
> 
> I'm just guessing. No clue if this makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> I read this reply in some other forum:
> 
> "There are often various quotas and limits in place internally in the invitation mechanism that are used to spread the invitations out over a longer period of time (throughout the programme year which runs from July to the following June). These can depend on the backlog of otherwise qualifying applicants that are in the pool at the time of determining invitations."
> 
> Does this mean I didn't meet the internal quota somehow? Or I'm just unlucky.
Click to expand...


----------



## rameshkd

hgan_16 said:


> rameshkd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ramesh,
> 
> PFA the screenshots of the PDF. Go through them and let me know if it's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> The PDFs look all right. I also did some googling on the EOI, it's an electronic process so two people with same points will be ranked by date of submission/ DOE.
> So in any case you should've got the invite by now. Better submit a new EOI if not already. One if the sites said, an eOI application can be in the queue for 2 yrs
Click to expand...


----------



## hgan_16

rameshkd said:


> hgan_16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The PDFs look all right. I also did some googling on the EOI, it's an electronic process so two people with same points will be ranked by date of submission/ DOE.
> So in any case you should've got the invite by now. Better submit a new EOI if not already. One if the sites said, an eOI application can be in the queue for 2 yrs
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I asked my agent to file another EOI. Will check with him today if it has been filed or not.
Click to expand...


----------



## prats09

maryma said:


> HI
> 
> At my ACS result it is stated that I can claim for 5 y 8m work experience (after met date), but 2 years from this period is part time but 20 hours per week and all paid. Can I claim for 5 years experience?!
> 
> tnx



Well at the first place itself when you applied for ACS assessment the guidelines clearly state " Full-time work is considered to be 20 hours or more per week and must be stated in the reference"
I dun think it can be more clear. You can definitely claim full points for the part time experience.


----------



## dm360

Hi Fellows

Partner skills question: 
As i just discovered that partner of 189 applicant needs functional English proof. My wife is doctor and we can get her English capabilities certificate from her university.Moreover , she has done 6.5 (min. 6 in a module) but in "academic" IELTS not "General". Your useful suggestion would be appreciated. I really do not want to spend on her IELTS  . Also its being very difficult these days to get IELTS dates.


----------



## dm360

*Partner English skills question*

Hi Fellows


As i just discovered that partner of 189 applicant needs functional English proof. My wife is doctor and we can get her English capabilities certificate from her university.Moreover , she has done 6.5 (min. 6 in a module) but in "academic" IELTS not "General". Your useful suggestion would be appreciated. I really do not want to spend on her IELTS  . Also its being very difficult these days to get IELTS dates.

P.S. not claiming any point for her.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

dm360 said:


> Hi Fellows
> 
> Partner skills question:
> As i just discovered that partner of 189 applicant needs functional English proof. My wife is doctor and we can get her English capabilities certificate from her university.Moreover , she has done 6.5 (min. 6 in a module) but in "academic" IELTS not "General". Your useful suggestion would be appreciated. I really do not want to spend on her IELTS  . Also its being very difficult these days to get IELTS dates.


IELTS Academic or General it doesnt matter. min scores is what matters.


----------



## JattFightingDestiny

Hi friends..

I am going to File my EOI tomorrow Evening

I have a query in format to enter details .. 

I will probably fill in my Details in this format


Position Employer Name Date From	Date To Related Employment	
Computer Engineer	A 7 Aug 2009	15 Feb 2010	No Claim	
Systems Engineer	B 22Feb 2010	14 Aug 2011	No Claim	
Systems Engineer	B 15Aug 2011	31 Mar2014	Claim	
Test Engineer	B 1 Apr 2014	Till Date Claim


My concern is do i need to divide experience in same company for different designations(claimed 1's) for same unit group. 261313

Also i got my ACS done Result in jan 2014 showing my Experience till sept 2013 and my role changed from April 2014 and i need to claim till August 2014.

My Role changed but responsibilities are same .. 

How to claim this period from DIAC ??


Thanks in Advance


----------



## JattFightingDestiny

Hi friends..

I am going to File my EOI tomorrow Evening

I have a query in format to enter details .. 

I will probably fill in my Details in this format


Position Employer From To Related Employment 
Computer Engineer A 7 Aug 2009| 15 Feb 2010 No Claim 
Systems Engineer B 22Feb 2010 | 14 Aug 2011 No Claim 
Systems Engineer B 15Aug 2011 | 31 Mar2014 Claim 
Test Engineer B 1 Apr 2014 | Till Date Claim


My concern is do i need to divide experience in same company for different designations(claimed 1's) for same unit group. 261313

Also i got my ACS done Result in jan 2014 showing my Experience till sept 2013 and my role changed from April 2014 and i need to claim till August 2014.

My Role changed but responsibilities are same .. 

How to claim this period from DIAC ??


Thanks in Advance


----------



## rahulkap1

Is there any android app for cheap calls to Australia over internet, like magic jack or talkatone, which provides local Australian phone no. and free minutes.

Any senior or people moved can advice here.


----------



## vermag28

JattFightingDestiny said:


> Hi friends..
> 
> I am going to File my EOI tomorrow Evening
> 
> I have a query in format to enter details ..
> 
> I will probably fill in my Details in this format
> 
> 
> Position Employer From To Related Employment
> Computer Engineer A 7 Aug 2009| 15 Feb 2010 No Claim
> Systems Engineer B 22Feb 2010 | 14 Aug 2011 No Claim
> Systems Engineer B 15Aug 2011 | 31 Mar2014 Claim
> Test Engineer B 1 Apr 2014 | Till Date Claim
> 
> 
> My concern is do i need to divide experience in same company for different designations(claimed 1's) for same unit group. 261313
> 
> Also i got my ACS done Result in jan 2014 showing my Experience till sept 2013 and my role changed from April 2014 and i need to claim till August 2014.
> 
> My Role changed but responsibilities are same ..
> 
> How to claim this period from DIAC ??
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance



1. No you do not need to divide that, you need to have sufficient proof to justify such as promotion letter from company.
2. this is same as point no one. your ACS is valid for 2 yrs, so if you have not changed the job then just show the latest exp letter, salary slip, form 16 etc to claim your exp.


----------



## radical

hgan_16 said:


> rameshkd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I asked my agent to file another EOI. Will check with him today if it has been filed or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey what's going on with your eoi? Is everything resolved?
Click to expand...


----------



## hgan_16

radical said:


> hgan_16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey what's going on with your eoi? Is everything resolved?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, still not invited. Got the EOI reviewed by a couple of people and everyone says it looks perfectly fine. Don't know what's really going on.
> 
> I can just sit and wait for 22nd Sep round. Nothing more than that.
Click to expand...


----------



## radical

hgan_16 said:


> radical said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, still not invited. Got the EOI reviewed by a couple of people and everyone says it looks perfectly fine. Don't know what's really going on.
> 
> I can just sit and wait for 22nd Sep round. Nothing more than that.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you lodge another one yet? If not, then do so. Lodging EOI is a piece of cake. If you have any questions you can ask here or your agent.
Click to expand...


----------



## Vasu G

hgan_16 said:


> radical said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, still not invited. Got the EOI reviewed by a couple of people and everyone says it looks perfectly fine. Don't know what's really going on.
> 
> I can just sit and wait for 22nd Sep round. Nothing more than that.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best dude !!!
Click to expand...


----------



## hgan_16

radical said:


> hgan_16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you lodge another one yet? If not, then do so. Lodging EOI is a piece of cake. If you have any questions you can ask here or your agent.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Radical,
> 
> One thing I observed in your signature is that you also got invited later than you should have ideally got invited.
> 
> Any particular reason in your case like change in Visa DOE or something like that?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harsh
Click to expand...


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

Hi Guys

Victoria rejected my application  ... Any idea when NSW opens for 190 visa??


----------



## GinjaNINJA

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Victoria rejected my application  ... Any idea when NSW opens for 190 visa??


NSW opens OCT 14th. 1000 intakes. FCFS


----------



## radical

hgan_16 said:


> radical said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Radical,
> 
> One thing I observed in your signature is that you also got invited later than you should have ideally got invited.
> 
> Any particular reason in your case like change in Visa DOE or something like that?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harsh
> 
> 
> 
> Hey buddy,
> 
> Sorry about the confusion. I know it's a bit misleading. I will update it.
> 
> I was invited on 12th May 14 but couldn't lodge my visa back then. It was in suspended mode until 20th August 14. I was back in the queue for 29th of August round.
> 
> Hope it clears the confusion.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

GinjaNINJA said:


> NSW opens OCT 14th. 1000 intakes. FCFS


Only 1000? Competition!!!  .. But I heard there is no cap for SS from this year. What is this cap of 1000?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Only 1000? Competition!!!  .. But I heard there is no cap for SS from this year. What is this cap of 1000?


For all the info you need
Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## remya2013

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Victoria rejected my application  ... Any idea when NSW opens for 190 visa??


Hi,

I don't much about 190.

Could you please share the details , what was the reason for rejection


----------



## remya2013

am_aamer said:


> Invited with 60 Points 261313, EOI 27 Aug 2014 Time 17:27


Have you lodged visa?
could you please confirm you EOI date is that 27 Aug or 29 Aug

Thank you in advance


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

remya2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't much about 190.
> 
> Could you please share the details , what was the reason for rejection


They don't give any reason. The standard reply for everyone who gets rejected is as below
"Following a review of the application, we regret to inform you that your client has not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.



Your client’s application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on their ability to address a number of criteria, including:



§ ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,



§ demand for particular skills and expertise, and ability to find work in Victoria,



§ the suitability and transferability of qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,



§ ability and commitment to establishing themselves, and any dependents, in Victoria



§ the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for the occupation.



Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.



The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria. 



While your client’s application demonstrated their ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.



Your client is entitled to reapply for Victorian Government nomination six months after the date of this email, provided the occupation remains on Victoria’s occupation list, and your client meets any other relevant criteria. See our website for further information on nomination requirements: LiveInVictoria.vic.gov.au"


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

GinjaNINJA said:


> For all the info you need
> Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


Thanks! One question. If we pay the $300 for NSW application and 1000 limit is reached. Will the amount be refunded? or will it go for a waste?


----------



## remya2013

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> They don't give any reason. The standard reply for everyone who gets rejected is as below
> "Following a review of the application, we regret to inform you that your client has not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.
> 
> 
> 
> Your client’s application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on their ability to address a number of criteria, including:
> 
> 
> 
> § ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,
> 
> 
> 
> § demand for particular skills and expertise, and ability to find work in Victoria,
> 
> 
> 
> § the suitability and transferability of qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,
> 
> 
> 
> § ability and commitment to establishing themselves, and any dependents, in Victoria
> 
> 
> 
> § the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for the occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.
> 
> 
> 
> The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria.
> 
> 
> 
> While your client’s application demonstrated their ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.
> 
> 
> 
> Your client is entitled to reapply for Victorian Government nomination six months after the date of this email, provided the occupation remains on Victoria’s occupation list, and your client meets any other relevant criteria. See our website for further information on nomination requirements: LiveInVictoria.vic.gov.au"



Ohh.. ok
How many points u had?
Are you under 2613?
Why ACS deducted 6 years for u.. 
I have total 8 years experience, at first ACS reduced 6 years..then I went for review and it got corrected.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Thanks! One question. If we pay the $300 for NSW application and 1000 limit is reached. Will the amount be refunded? or will it go for a waste?


Silly you. If you manage to pay 300 it means you are one of the lucky 1000 applicants.


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

remya2013 said:


> Ohh.. ok
> How many points u had?
> Are you under 2613?
> Why ACS deducted 6 years for u..
> I have total 8 years experience, at first ACS reduced 6 years..then I went for review and it got corrected.


I was told by my agent that since I am a Mechanical Engineering graduate and don't have Software subjects (i am applying as Software Engineer), that's why 6 years got deducted. What is the procedure for review? Do we need to pay again?


----------



## remya2013

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> I was told by my agent that since I am a Mechanical Engineering graduate and don't have Software subjects (i am applying as Software Engineer), that's why 6 years got deducted. What is the procedure for review? Do we need to pay again?



Oh ok..
I am not very sure , but I thought for NON IT graduates ACS will reduce 4 years..and for 
IT graduates will reduce 2 years..

Yes , for review we again need to pay around 490AUD and we can resubmit doucments, mine was an issue with the statutory declarations format.

Ok.. wish you good luck for NSW


----------



## JattFightingDestiny

Hi Friends,
Can any 1 please share the link or page on DIAC website where it is mentioned that unskilled and skilled Employment should be partitioned in EOI as relevant and non relevant.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Submitted EOI today - 65 points


----------



## hgan_16

radical said:


> hgan_16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you lodge another one yet? If not, then do so. Lodging EOI is a piece of cake. If you have any questions you can ask here or your agent.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I asked my agent to lodge another EOI and he did it today. So what are the chances now.
> 
> 261311 with 60 points lodged today?
Click to expand...


----------



## dm360

Hi Fellows

I am about to lodge my application sorting my documents. I have a question about Skilled employment proof. I have shown my experience for 8+ years and have all references letters. 

But for tax returns and salary slips , I and my company has only records for last 5 years. Will this be enough?


----------



## sashflashysash

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> I was told by my agent that since I am a Mechanical Engineering graduate and don't have Software subjects (i am applying as Software Engineer), that's why 6 years got deducted. What is the procedure for review? Do we need to pay again?


That is true. They have a clear line of deduction for non ICT subjects
Even for computer engineers, 2 years is deducted as "hands-on"
Then comes other branches where there is greater reduction.

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf


----------



## whittakers

mitulpatel said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Congratulation to all of them who got their invitation today.
> And good luck to all who are still waiting.
> 
> I was already been invited under 489FS on 29th Aug, 2014.
> 
> *Moreover, Today I have received an invitation for 189 subclass as well. *
> Going to apply for Visa very soon.


hi...i got my invitation sept 8 also,lodge same day...


----------



## whittakers

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Victoria rejected my application  ... Any idea when NSW opens for 190 visa??


i think on october..


----------



## thanthtooa

Hi All ,

Here are our facts to apply eoi in next month (OCT 2014).

Will submit under subclass 189 with 60 points.

Age - May 1983 (31 yrs) - 30 points , Sure , we can claim - 15 points
Overseas Employment - 8 yrs - 15 points (Not sure to claim as they mentioned as below), if we can claim .. How many points ?
Educational Qualifications - Bachelor of Computer Science (15 points) - (Not sure to claim as they mentioned as below), if we can claim .. How many points ?
IELTS - L- 7.5, R-7.5, W- 6.5, S- 7.5 = overall 7.5
Total - 60 points (Finger crossed)

ACS submitted - May 2013

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist from Microsoft completed February 2008 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing

Your Bachelor of Computer Science from University of Computer Studies completed March 2004 has
been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing

The following employment after October 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.


Dates: 09/06 - 07/08 (1yrs 10mths)
Position: Network Engineer
Employer:1
Country: SINGAPORE

Dates: 07/08 - 01/10 (1yrs 6mths)
Position: System Engineer
Employer: 2
Country: SINGAPORE

Dates: 02/10 - 09/12 (2yrs 7mths)
Position: Test Engineer
Employer: 3
Country: SINGAPORE

Dates: 09/12 - 05/13 (0yrs 8mths)
Position: NetApp Administrator
Employer: 4
Country: SINGAPORE


Here is my doubt and I am confused whether ACS is telling about me as 6 years and 07 months experienced (as of May 2013) (total of all assessment) or less than 3 yrs experienced (starting from Oct 2011).

Anyone can explain it to me my confusion ???

We have not submitted EOI as we are waiting to complete as 8 yrs experience. (As of Oct 2014). Should we submit now EOI (As I understand EOI can be submitted without any documents) or Should we wait till end of Oct 2014.

Or Should I get accesses from ACS again for confirmation that we have 8 yrs continuous working experience ???

Appreciate very much on your opinion and suggestions.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

thanthtooa said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Here are our facts to apply eoi in next month (OCT 2014).
> 
> Will submit under subclass 189 with 60 points.
> 
> Age - May 1983 (31 yrs) - 30 points , Sure , we can claim - 15 points
> Overseas Employment - 8 yrs - 15 points (Not sure to claim as they mentioned as below), if we can claim .. How many points ?
> Educational Qualifications - Bachelor of Computer Science (15 points) - (Not sure to claim as they mentioned as below), if we can claim .. How many points ?
> IELTS - L- 7.5, R-7.5, W- 6.5, S- 7.5 = overall 7.5
> Total - 60 points (Finger crossed)
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Mate this is what you have on you
> 
> Age : 30
> IELTS : 0 (to get 10 points you need 7 in all LRWS = overall doesnt count)
> Exp : 5 (relevant after oct 2011 i.e oct 2011 to oct 2014 = 3 yrs)
> Education : 15
> 
> total : 50
> 60 points min required for 189 visa
> 55 points min required for 190 visa
> I would suggest give IELTS again for those valuable 10 points.


----------



## siva19

GinjaNINJA said:


> thanthtooa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All ,
> 
> Here are our facts to apply eoi in next month (OCT 2014).
> 
> Will submit under subclass 189 with 60 points.
> 
> Age - May 1983 (31 yrs) - 30 points , Sure , we can claim - 15 points
> Overseas Employment - 8 yrs - 15 points (Not sure to claim as they mentioned as below), if we can claim .. How many points ?
> Educational Qualifications - Bachelor of Computer Science (15 points) - (Not sure to claim as they mentioned as below), if we can claim .. How many points ?
> IELTS - L- 7.5, R-7.5, W- 6.5, S- 7.5 = overall 7.5
> Total - 60 points (Finger crossed)
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Mate this is what you have on you
> 
> Age : 30
> IELTS : 0 (to get 10 points you need 7 in all LRWS = overall doesnt count)
> Exp : 5 (relevant after oct 2011 i.e oct 2011 to oct 2014 = 3 yrs)
> Education : 15
> 
> total : 50
> 60 points min required for 189 visa
> 55 points min required for 190 visa
> I would suggest give IELTS again for those valuable 10 points.
> 
> 
> 
> His educational qualification is assessed equivalent to AQF diploma - so he will get 10 points for education .
Click to expand...


----------



## thanthtooa

Hi 

Thank you for a quick response ..

We will try to get IELTS this time in band 7 individual .. to claim 10 points before May

Summary, we can not apply subclass 189 (Individual) ..

Here is my questions to get more points ..

Can we re-submit again to ACS with other code no which is more relevant and closely related to get more experience if we have ?

Or Just apply EOI first in end of Oct with IELTS overall band 7.5 ?

Or Just apply EOI with IELTS individual band 7 (since we do not need to attach any documents)

After they invites us, must get it ready for IELTS band 7 each ..

How is your opinion ?

I am seriously panic now as I just knew and read it the info: 

And I always think that we can claim 60 points with 189 class as I mentioned earlier.

Pls give us a fastest way .. Thank you so much indeed.

God bless you all.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

thanthtooa said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you for a quick response ..
> 
> We will try to get IELTS this time in band 7 individual .. to claim 10 points before May
> 
> Summary, we can not apply subclass 189 (Individual) ..
> 
> Here is my questions to get more points ..
> 
> Can we re-submit again to ACS with other code no which is more relevant and closely related to get more experience if we have ?
> 
> Or Just apply EOI first in end of Oct with IELTS overall band 7.5 ?
> 
> Or Just apply EOI with IELTS individual band 7 (since we do not need to attach any documents)
> 
> After they invites us, must get it ready for IELTS band 7 each ..
> 
> How is your opinion ?
> 
> I am seriously panic now as I just knew and read it the info:
> 
> And I always think that we can claim 60 points with 189 class as I mentioned earlier.
> 
> Pls give us a fastest way .. Thank you so much indeed.
> 
> God bless you all.


Mate i cant really say if you should go with a review or select a different code. Its your profession and your call.
But as of now you have 45 points
Age : 30
IELTS : 0
EDu: 10 (AQF diploma : 10 , AQF Bachelors : 15)
EXP : 05
Total : 45
Get 10 in IELTS your total will be 55 and you can apply for State sponsorship(5 points) i.e 55+5=60.
choose wisely. check which code is offered by majority of states.
ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa insert the code in here.
Goodluck


----------



## Usha Abhilash

thanthtooa said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you for a quick response ..
> 
> We will try to get IELTS this time in band 7 individual .. to claim 10 points before May
> 
> Summary, we can not apply subclass 189 (Individual) ..
> 
> Here is my questions to get more points ..
> 
> Can we re-submit again to ACS with other code no which is more relevant and closely related to get more experience if we have ?
> 
> Or Just apply EOI first in end of Oct with IELTS overall band 7.5 ?
> 
> Or Just apply EOI with IELTS individual band 7 (since we do not need to attach any documents)
> 
> After they invites us, must get it ready for IELTS band 7 each ..
> 
> How is your opinion ?


If I'm not mistaken, we need to have IELTS result before submitting EOI to claim points.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Usha Abhilash said:


> If I'm not mistaken, we need to have IELTS result before submitting EOI to claim points.


Totally correct! Date of submitting eoi is the day when you claim points towards visa application. If eoi is submitted prior to IELTS, then the claims are false, as you don't have the IELTS score on the day of claiming your points. 

Your claims are based on presumption that you will score X bands.


----------



## am_aamer

remya2013 said:


> Have you lodged visa?
> could you please confirm you EOI date is that 27 Aug or 29 Aug
> 
> Thank you in advance



27Aug


----------



## remya2013

am_aamer said:


> 27Aug


Thanks a lot for confirming...
Wish you good luck in further proceeses.

Hope i will get invitation in next round.


----------



## remya2013

Anyone know when will they publish 8 September 2014 report in the website.

Thanks


----------



## rishisuri

Hi,
I received the invitation to apply for visa in SkillSet on August 11th. Post that i have been busy getting ready the documents and filling up Form 80.
Since i am getting the entire thing through a consultant, their audit team does point out certain changes that i need to complete. Hopefully today was the final change. Post their review i would have to make the payment.


----------



## JattFightingDestiny

I just came across a point which will probably help me smoothen up my queries but some opinions are definately invited..

Just a summary of scenario:

My ACS Result came in january 2014 and Asks me to claim after Aug 2011 .

I need to claim till Date..

So I will divide my Experience in EOI claim as 261313

Sept 2011 - Apr 2014 -----> System Engineer Company A (assessed by ACS)
Apr 2014 - till date ----------> Test Engineer Company A(i completed post ACS)


Now my Question was for smae company and different position shall i get ACS done again..

This is what i get on internet..:

How points are awarded for Skilled Employment » SkillSelect Support


What is a Closely Related Occupation?

Any periods of employment in a closely related occupation must be undertaken at the equivalent skill level of your nominated occupation. This means that any employment that you claim as ‘closely related’ to your nominated occupation should be:

•in the same ANZSCO Unit Group. For example, the occupations of Management Accountant and Taxation Accountant are in the same group, or
•consistent with a career advancement pathway. For example, Accountant to Chief Financial Officer, or
•where the relevant assessing authority has determined that the employment is closely related to the nominated occupation.


in these 3 points i figure out that i got my Answer.. either 1 or 2 or 3..

For my 1st designation System Engineer claim i have point 1 and point 3 in my favour.


for 2nd Test Engineer Claim i have point 1 in my favour.

and as stated in point 1.. Management Accountant and Taxation Accountant have same 4 digit code but different 6 digit code..

Hence stilll can be claimed as we need to have either of the 3 conditions done.. only point 3 is not mandatory for point claim post ACS..

I am thinking fine with evidences or its going in wrong direction?? 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Proteus

Hi All,

I am filling up my EOI application and have a doubt. 

I have a positive assessment from VETASSESS (Market Research Analyst - ANZSCO Code: 225112) and want to apply for 190 and 489 visas. 

My employment history is as follows :

Company 01 - StockBroker (9 Months)
Company 02 - Retail Operations (2 years, 4 months)
Company 03 - Market Research ( 3 years, 2 months - till present) 

The outcome letter though mentions only the 3rd company (1st is not relevant anyways) and nothins abt the 2nd employer. The wordings were - 
"_XYZ Designation, Company 03 (07/2011 to 04/2014) 
Based on the evidence provided, at least two year/s of employment is
assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an
appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
Assessment.
The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this
occupation._"

Does that mean I can only show Company 03 as my relevant experience?
If so, what abt my exp. with the 2nd company? Can i still go ahead and give it as relevant, even though there is no mention of it in my outcome letter?
Or I give only the exp. that is mentioned in the assessment as relevant?

Also, realistically what are my chances with _Market Research Analyst - ANZSCO Code: 225112_ (65 points without Company 02, 70 if I include it)?

Thanks in advance, 

Proteus


----------



## dm360

*residence in previous countries.*

Question about residence in previous countries.

The visa lodgement form is residence in previous countries like if any of applicant had lived some other countries in last 10 years. This includes short visits like 1 months or 15 days?


----------



## TheExpatriate

remya2013 said:


> Anyone know when will they publish 8 September 2014 report in the website.
> 
> Thanks


takes a couple of weeks usually


----------



## TheExpatriate

dm360 said:


> Question about residence in previous countries.
> 
> The visa lodgement form is residence in previous countries like if any of applicant had lived some other countries in last 10 years. This includes short visits like 1 months or 15 days?


if it was a short trip include it in the travel section not the residence section


----------



## dm360

TheExpatriate said:


> if it was a short trip include it in the travel section not the residence section



I dont see travel section in online visa form . is it in form-80?


----------



## dm360

TheExpatriate said:


> if it was a short trip include it in the travel section not the residence section


question in exact form is :

Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?


----------



## TheExpatriate

dm360 said:


> I dont see travel section in online visa form . is it in form-80?


Yes it is in Form 80



dm360 said:


> question in exact form is :
> 
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?


I think short trips does not mean you "lived" in the country. This is how I did it and I got my grant. I mentioned all short trips in Form 80 but not on the application


----------



## Proteus

Proteus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am filling up my EOI application and have a doubt.
> 
> I have a positive assessment from VETASSESS (Market Research Analyst - ANZSCO Code: 225112) and want to apply for 190 and 489 visas.
> 
> My employment history is as follows :
> 
> Company 01 - StockBroker (9 Months)
> Company 02 - Retail Operations (2 years, 4 months)
> Company 03 - Market Research ( 3 years, 2 months - till present)
> 
> The outcome letter though mentions only the 3rd company (1st is not relevant anyways) and nothins abt the 2nd employer. The wordings were -
> "XYZ Designation, Company 03 (07/2011 to 04/2014)
> Based on the evidence provided, at least two year/s of employment is
> assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an
> appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
> Assessment.
> The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this
> occupation."
> 
> Does that mean I can only show Company 03 as my relevant experience?
> If so, what abt my exp. with the 2nd company? Can i still go ahead and give it as relevant, even though there is no mention of it in my outcome letter?
> Or I give only the exp. that is mentioned in the assessment as relevant?
> 
> Also, realistically what are my chances with Market Research Analyst - ANZSCO Code: 225112 (65 points without Company 02, 70 if I include it)?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Proteus


Anyone?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Proteus said:


> Anyone?


You can claim only the 3rd company.
And they are right since market research position is only in the 3d company.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Proteus

Nishant Dundas said:


> You can claim only the 3rd company.
> And they are right since market research position is only in the 3d company.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks Nishant


----------



## rishisuri

i came to know that post submitting your application and doing payment you receive a checklist and then the earliest a CO is assigned is 1 month. Is it true? 

Please share your experience the ones who have been granted or have a CO assigned.


----------



## ashish1137

rishisuri said:


> i came to know that post submitting your application and doing payment you receive a checklist and then the earliest a CO is assigned is 1 month. Is it true?
> 
> Please share your experience the ones who have been granted or have a CO assigned.


2 months. 6 - 8 weeks.


----------



## sunilkchopra

I received my ACS positive assessment as following and have few questions regarding the same.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Master of Computer Applications from Madurai Kamraj University completed November
2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after December 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 12/05 - 08/14 (8yrs 8mths)
Position: XXXXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXXXX
Country: INDIA

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

My questions are as following 

1.	How many points I get/claim for my experience?
2.	How many points I get/claim for my education? (I think these will be 15 points but want to clarify)
3.	Which visa subclass should I go for where I have best chances.
4.	What should be my minimum target in IELTS (exam on 2nd October) to make sure I enough points. (I know better the bands better the points but I want to know my minimum target)
5.	My age is 40 so for that I can claim 15.
6. My wife's sister is Australian passport holder.
7. Shall I apply for 189 or 190 or 489 Visa class

I would really appreciate the effort and thanks in advance.

Regards
Sunil


----------



## TheExpatriate

1- 10 points
2- 15 points
3- 189 or 190
4- 8 in all bands
5- Yes 
6- So?
7- 189 or 190 are best. 489 is regional and for IT it's tough to find a good job in a regional area


----------



## sunilkchopra

TheExpatriate said:


> 1- 10 points
> 2- 15 points
> 3- 189 or 190
> 4- 8 in all bands
> 5- Yes
> 6- So?
> 7- 189 or 190 are best. 489 is regional and for IT it's tough to find a good job in a regional area



Thanks for quick reply.

I mentioned about wife's sister because wanted to ask if her sponsor ship can be any kind of help here (if required).

I also read somewhere that some states (For 190 visa) do not deduct years of experience hence I can claim full 8 years and 8 months which will give me 15 points ? Is that correct ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

sunilkchopra said:


> Thanks for quick reply.
> 
> I mentioned about wife's sister because wanted to ask if her sponsor ship can be any kind of help here (if required).
> 
> I also read somewhere that some states (For 190 visa) do not deduct years of experience hence I can claim full 8 years and 8 months which will give me 15 points ? Is that correct ?


Your wife's sister is not your relative, she can not sponsor you. She can sponsor your wife for 489 visa however if your wife is qualified as a primary applicant.


Deduction of experience is not up to the state to decide. The state will sponsor you (or refuse to do so) and that's it. Their sponsorship will grant you 5 points which can only be used for 190 application (or 10 if you go for 489 sponsorship) and that's it. 

Deduction happens by the assessment authority (ACS) and DIBP only. ACS already deducted two years from you so you cannot claim 15 points.


----------



## sunilkchopra

TheExpatriate said:


> Your wife's sister is not your relative, she can not sponsor you. She can sponsor your wife for 489 visa however if your wife is qualified as a primary applicant.
> 
> 
> Deduction of experience is not up to the state to decide. The state will sponsor you (or refuse to do so) and that's it. Their sponsorship will grant you 5 points which can only be used for 190 application (or 10 if you go for 489 sponsorship) and that's it.
> 
> Deduction happens by the assessment authority (ACS) and DIBP only. ACS already deducted two years from you so you cannot claim 15 points.



Thanks a lot mate..This gives me lot of clarity.
Now my entire focus will be on IELTS


----------



## mimo88

Hi Guys,

Good morning. 
Can anyone please let me know if I can claim Spouse 5 points if her & Mine occupations are from CSOL but her occupation is not there in NSW and mine is??

Thanking you in advance.

Mimo88


----------



## rowdy31

Hello All Seniors,

I have Submitted my EOI with 60 points for 261313.

I have a question to ask.

1. the Address on my ACS is that of my agent .. i want to get it changed to my personal address..

what is the procedure??

Thanks & Regards 
Rowdy bouy


----------



## amark

rishisuri said:


> Hi,
> I received the invitation to apply for visa in SkillSet on August 11th. Post that i have been busy getting ready the documents and filling up Form 80.
> Since i am getting the entire thing through a consultant, their audit team does point out certain changes that i need to complete. Hopefully today was the final change. Post their review i would have to make the payment.


Hi rishi,
What changes did your audit team suggested? Just curious.


----------



## TheExpatriate

amark said:


> Hi rishi,
> What changes did your audit team suggested? Just curious.


probably some mistakes or forgotten entries in his form. This is what agents are (usually) good for.


----------



## amark

Hi Team,

Couple of questions:

1. There is a question on whether the experience is relevant to the job code. If AVA didn't consider my experience during that period, should I answer that question as NO.

For instance, I work for Infosys from 2006 till now and I work as software engineer. But my ACS says it considers only from 2008. So, the starting two Yeats is not relevant as perACS. So,what should I answer while applying for visa.

2. Should I add my intermediate and ssc details under education section.


----------



## amark

Hi Team,

Couple of questions:

1. There is a question on whether the experience is relevant to the job code. If AVA didn't consider my experience during that period, should I answer that question as NO.

For instance, I work for Infosys from 2006 till now and I work as software engineer. But my ACS says it considers only from 2008. So, the starting two years is not relevant as perACS. So,what should I answer while applying for visa.

2. Should I also add my intermediate and ssc details apart from my bachelor's degree under education section.


----------



## Rokar

Hi,

Iam planning for a 489 visa as i have my brother residing in Melbourne. I have taken my IELTS test and have got ony 5.5 in one of the segment. But i satisfy 60 points as expected. I have two questions
1. Is there a minimum requirement of band 6 to be obatined in all segments for IELTS as i'm primary applicant.
2. As I have 60 points , can i submit my EOI with band score 5.5 in one of the segment.

your response is highly appreciated and will be very helpful.

regards

karthik


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Rokar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Iam planning for a 489 visa as i have my brother residing in Melbourne. I have taken my IELTS test and have got ony 5.5 in one of the segment. But i satisfy 60 points as expected. I have two questions
> 1. Is there a minimum requirement of band 6 to be obatined in all segments for IELTS as i'm primary applicant.
> 2. As I have 60 points , can i submit my EOI with band score 5.5 in one of the segment.
> 
> your response is highly appreciated and will be very helpful.
> 
> regards
> 
> karthik


Min requirement is 6 all bands. you ll have to satisfy it no matter you have 60 points.


----------



## rowdy31

rowdy31 said:


> Hello All Seniors,
> 
> I have Submitted my EOI with 60 points for 261313.
> 
> I have a question to ask.
> 
> 1. the Address on my ACS is that of my agent .. i want to get it changed to my personal address..
> 
> what is the procedure??
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Rowdy bouy


i AM LOOKING FOR SOME INPUTS FRENDZZZZZZ..Please dont ignore


----------



## TheExpatriate

rowdy31 said:


> i AM LOOKING FOR SOME INPUTS FRENDZZZZZZ..Please dont ignore


what is the benefit of changing the address??


----------



## rowdy31

TheExpatriate said:


> what is the benefit of changing the address??


I am not looking for benefits.. Just looking out to avoid doem LOSS 

Just wanted to confirm if that will not create any Confusion for the CO?


----------



## hgan_16

A quick question guys,

What if your EOI Account gets locked and you receive an email invitation for the same. Would you be able to lodge visa with the same invitation? Or do we need to submit a new EOI and get in the queue again? What's the exact process of lodging the visa after you receive the invite? You need to use the same EOI Account or just the email invitation suffice?

Also, can we have multiple EOIs in the system? If yes, then how many can we have. My agent submitted one on my behalf and didn't share the password and now I'm thinking of submitting one on my own so that I don't have to depend on that jackass any more.

Any clue on this, anyone?

Thanks,
Harsh


----------



## GinjaNINJA

hgan_16 said:


> A quick question guys,
> 
> What if your EOI Account gets locked and you receive an email invitation for the same. Would you be able to lodge visa with the same invitation? Or do we need to submit a new EOI and get in the queue again? What's the exact process of lodging the visa after you receive the invite? You need to use the same EOI Account or just the email invitation suffice?
> 
> Also, can we have multiple EOIs in the system? If yes, then how many can we have. My agent submitted one on my behalf and didn't share the password and now I'm thinking of submitting one on my own so that I don't have to depend on that jackass any more.
> 
> Any clue on this, anyone?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harsh


Too many confusing questions.
you can submit as many EOI's as you can.
Incase you get an invite "apply visa" tab appears you click on it and fill 17 page evisa application form >>> pay fee >>> upload related docs.
If you change your mind and dont want to proceed with invited EOI you ll have to let it lapse takes 2 months , basically its useless.
you can file a new EOI and be in the queue again.

Filling EOI : Its an online application form you need to fill, no documents to be uploaded. Choose relevant and irrelevant employment details wisely as per ACS. Submit EOI and wait for invitation.


----------



## TheExpatriate

rowdy31 said:


> I am not looking for benefits.. Just looking out to avoid doem LOSS
> 
> Just wanted to confirm if that will not create any Confusion for the CO?


this is the case for all people who apply through agents, and all COs know that this is the agent's address. rest assured.


----------



## rowdy31

TheExpatriate said:


> this is the case for all people who apply through agents, and all COs know that this is the agent's address. rest assured.


Thanks Expat you seem to have lot of experience man..


I have another doubts and i need ur reply

1. Is it mandatory to Resubmit ACS Documents to DIAC case officer.. Specially if the Employment reference given to ACS is 1 year old, also is written on company letter head and currently company has stopped issuing such letters .

What to do in such a situation.. 

A.Give statuary declaration from Collegue. 
B. Attach Mail from HR denying to give letter.
C. give old generated letetr itself.


----------



## TheExpatriate

rowdy31 said:


> Thanks Expat you seem to have lot of experience man..
> 
> 
> I have another doubts and i need ur reply
> 
> 1. Is it mandatory to Resubmit ACS Documents to DIAC case officer.. Specially if the Employment reference given to ACS is 1 year old, also is written on company letter head and currently company has stopped issuing such letters .
> 
> What to do in such a situation..
> 
> A.Give statuary declaration from Collegue.
> B. Attach Mail from HR denying to give letter.
> C. give old generated letetr itself.



Is it your current employer, or a previous one?

If it's a previous one, send the same one ..... not a new one

If it's the current employer, give the old letter plus HR email declining to issue a new one plus bank statements/payslips/taxation to substantiate your claim of continuing working relationship with the same company


----------



## rowdy31

TheExpatriate said:


> Is it your current employer, or a previous one?
> 
> If it's a previous one, send the same one ..... not a new one
> 
> If it's the current employer, give the old letter plus HR email declining to issue a new one plus bank statements/payslips/taxation to substantiate your claim of continuing working relationship with the same company



Its the same Company Friend.

I was thinking to give a new statuory declaration from Collegue/manager + denial from HR..

coz i doubt the work ethics of name sof people mentioend in previous generated mail which i gave to ACS..

they can cause trouble for me,,

IS it mandatory to resend Employment reference given to ACS to DIAC as well..??(As i said i doubt my HR team a lot for moral work values)


----------



## hgan_16

GinjaNINJA said:


> Too many confusing questions.
> you can submit as many EOI's as you can.
> Incase you get an invite "apply visa" tab appears you click on it and fill 17 page evisa application form >>> pay fee >>> upload related docs.
> If you change your mind and dont want to proceed with invited EOI you ll have to let it lapse takes 2 months , basically its useless.
> you can file a new EOI and be in the queue again.
> 
> Filling EOI : Its an online application form you need to fill, no documents to be uploaded. Choose relevant and irrelevant employment details wisely as per ACS. Submit EOI and wait for invitation.


Thanks a lot for your response. I have finally lodged another EOI on my own today and decided to dump my effin agent. Pardon my language. 
So guys, what are the chances of getting an invite for an EOI submitted today with 60 points under 261311 - Analyst Programmer category?

Thanks,
Harsh


----------



## GinjaNINJA

hgan_16 said:


> Thanks a lot for your response. I have finally lodged another EOI on my own today and decided to dump my effin agent. Pardon my language.
> So guys, what are the chances of getting an invite for an EOI submitted today with 60 points under 261311 - Analyst Programmer category?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harsh


what if you get an invite coming sunday with the EOI launched by your agent now that he's been dumped, you might wanna dump him after 22nd sept? Anyways make sure you get a refund.

Also make sure you dont overclaim your experience points thats where most of the applicants go wrong and end up with visa rejection, while filing employment in EOI you ll get a check box "is this employment relevant yes or no" . ACS assessment must have given you relevant employment date.

With 60 points guess you ll have to wait for max 3 rounds if lucky might happen in 2.


----------



## hgan_16

GinjaNINJA said:


> what if you get an invite coming sunday with the EOI launched by your agent now that he's been dumped, you might wanna dump him after 22nd sept? Anyways make sure you get a refund.
> 
> Also make sure you dont overclaim your experience points thats where most of the applicants go wrong and end up with visa rejection, while filing employment in EOI you ll get a check box "is this employment relevant yes or no" . ACS assessment must have given you relevant employment date.
> 
> With 60 points guess you ll have to wait for max 3 rounds if lucky might happen in 2.


There are two EOIs that he has filed one on 1st Aug for which the account is currently locked and another on 10th Sept. I'm not sure if we can lodge the visa on a locked account. And as per the last rounds result a guy who submitted EOI on 27th Aug with 60 pts under 2613 category got invitation. So it means in the last round it cleared 3 weeks of backlog since the 11th Aug invitation round for 261 60 pointers. So, I'm hoping that I get an invite soon. If it's the agent one then he's lucky and will get his full fees, else I'll chuck him. 

And ya, I didn't over claim points, have exact 60 for which I'm eligible


----------



## netrav

*mismatch in points calculated and actual EOI points reflected*

Dear friends, kindly help me out
urgent help required:

I just received my IELTS score( L8, R9, W7, S6.5)
when entered the same in EOI it took as 6.5 over all
when I calculated my points outside EOI its coming as 60(including 5 for partner points claim)
following is break up:
AGE 30 yrs ( 30 points)
IELTS 6.5 ( 0 Points)
skilled employment 5 yrs ( 10 points) 
Qualifications MTech ( 15 points) ACS qualified as AQF Masters degree
partner qualifications ( 5 points) cleared ACS as well as IELTS
-------
Total 60 points
------
but in the last page of EOI its showing as follows:
Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)	
The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 55 points
------
Kindly help me what gone wrong here

following is the detailed break up of the ACS qualification and education:

The following employment after July 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 07/07 - 01/10 (2yrs 6mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: xxx Software India Private Limited
Country: INDIA
Dates: 02/10 - 09/12 (2yrs 7mths)
Position: Engineer - Software Engineering
Employer: xxx Systems India Private Limited
Country: INDIA
Dates: 09/12 - 07/14 (1yrs 10mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: xxx India Private Limited
Country: INDIA


Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
Your Master of Technology in Embedded System from xxx University completed November
2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
Your Bachelor of Technology in Electronics and Communication from xxx University completed July 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF
Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.


----------



## TeamRanger

netrav said:


> Dear friends, kindly help me out urgent help required: I just received my IELTS score( L8, R9, W7, S6.5) when entered the same in EOI it took as 6.5 over all when I calculated my points outside EOI its coming as 60(including 5 for partner points claim) following is break up: AGE 30 yrs ( 30 points) IELTS 6.5 ( 0 Points) skilled employment 5 yrs ( 10 points) Qualifications MTech ( 15 points) ACS qualified as AQF Masters degree partner qualifications ( 5 points) cleared ACS as well as IELTS ------- Total 60 points ------ but in the last page of EOI its showing as follows: Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 55 points ------ Kindly help me what gone wrong here following is the detailed break up of the ACS qualification and education: The following employment after July 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. Dates: 07/07 - 01/10 (2yrs 6mths) Position: Software Engineer Employer: xxx Software India Private Limited Country: INDIA Dates: 02/10 - 09/12 (2yrs 7mths) Position: Engineer - Software Engineering Employer: xxx Systems India Private Limited Country: INDIA Dates: 09/12 - 07/14 (1yrs 10mths) Position: Senior Software Engineer Employer: xxx India Private Limited Country: INDIA Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. Your qualifications have been assessed as follows: Your Master of Technology in Embedded System from xxx University completed November 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing. Your Bachelor of Technology in Electronics and Communication from xxx University completed July 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.


There is a points summary page in EOI. You check break up as per EOI there. In all probability , you may have missed choosing yes to partner points. Also in the current company's to date should be left blank.


----------



## netrav

TeamRanger said:


> There is a points summary page in EOI. You check break up as per EOI there. In all probability , you may have missed choosing yes to partner points. Also in the current company's to date should be left blank.


thanks a lot for the reply TeamRanger
I didnt see any points summary, Im in 13/13 stage of EOI submission process where it asks us to verify all details before submitting
I have'nt hit the submit button
so the break up appears after we hit submit??


----------



## Swethabdm

*applying fr 189 tmrw*

HI just a quick question. I am applying for 189 tmrw, so preparing the documents now. My q is do v need to submit the police clearance now itself or later. I have both Indian and Australian police clearance certificates ready.




Swethabdm said:


> I have spoken to immi officer once about the same issue( coz I was curious to findout the info). He told me that once you apply for visa you will receive an acknowledgement email, in that it states you are on bridging frm now till the decision is made. This is wt he told me after we waited on phone line fr 1 and half hrs. And he also got angry at me coz at that time I only submitted EOI. he was like, " you wasted my 15mts".
> 
> This is the case fr 189 but m nt sure abt other visas.


----------



## rowdy31

TheExpatriate said:


> this is the case for all people who apply through agents, and all COs know that this is the agent's address. rest assured.


Hi expatriate .. just some suggestions would be highly appreciated..

HR team tells me that there has been a new guideline issued this year due to which they cannot give me experience letter.. as was given earlier.. understood..

So now i feel that instead of giving old Experienceletter(submitted to ACS) i should give a statuary declaration from my Collegue /manager and attach this email (which has time stamp of this month and says that Due to guidelines letter cannot be issued) ..

why i want to avoid giving OLD Experience letter(which was given to ACS) ??

Reason:
1. To avoid confusion .. why given earlier .. why not now..
2. I doubt sincerity of my HR people(whose name is mentioned in the previous letter) because i had a heated argument with them once they denied the issue of new letter.



Suggest!!


----------



## netrav

just submitted my EOI
The issue why its showing 55 points instead of 60 is being sorted out
I selected "other degree" in place of "Masters/Bachelor Degree", when I corrected the 5 points added up


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Swethabdm said:


> HI just a quick question. I am applying for 189 tmrw, so preparing the documents now. My q is do v need to submit the police clearance now itself or later. I have both Indian and Australian police clearance certificates ready.


You are applying for visa right?? If yes, then you should upload if you already have it with you.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## tindelacerna

Hi sorry but im new with this...
Can you give me idea on how I can start applyung for immigrant or working visa... 
My husband is an early childhood teacher and I am a company nurse... experience wise both of us are qualified. I was wondering how do you apply with nomination? 
Please help... thanks


----------



## pdhadhal

netrav said:


> just submitted my EOI
> The issue why its showing 55 points instead of 60 is being sorted out
> I selected "other degree" in place of "Masters/Bachelor Degree", when I corrected the 5 points added up


"Best of luck for invitation i am sure you will get it by next Wednesday "


----------



## remya2013

SkillSelect - 8 September 2014 round results 

SkillSelect - 8 September 2014 round results


----------



## amit101

remya2013 said:


> SkillSelect - 8 September 2014 round results
> 
> SkillSelect - 8 September 2014 round results


Hopefully in the next round we will also get the invite ...


----------



## Zabeen

Hi All,

I am new to this thread...i have applied in the upcoming EOI on 22nd Sep'14 be when i can expect the result and get invite...any idea?


----------



## amit101

Zabeen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this thread...i have applied in the upcoming EOI on 22nd Sep'14 be when i can expect the result and get invite...any idea?


Since you have 70 points , this round (22nd Sept) or max by next round (13th Oct) you should get it .. thats my calculation


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Zabeen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this thread...i have applied in the upcoming EOI on 22nd Sep'14 be when i can expect the result and get invite...any idea?


How can you submit EOI on a later date. I guess something is wrong.


----------



## amit101

amit101 said:


> Since you have 70 points , this round (22nd Sept) or max by next round (13th Oct) you should get it .. thats my calculation


Sorry posted too early... didn't read the anzsco code


----------



## Zabeen

amit101 said:


> Sorry posted too early... didn't read the anzsco code


Can u please elaborate? is there any problem with this code?


----------



## mkhadragy

remya2013 said:


> SkillSelect - 8 September 2014 round results
> 
> SkillSelect - 8 September 2014 round results[/url]


Thanks for the update


----------



## amit101

Zabeen said:


> Can u please elaborate? is there any problem with this code?


There is no problem with this code ... Just refer SkillSelect - 8 September 2014 round results


----------



## remya2013

amit101 said:


> Hopefully in the next round we will also get the invite ...




yes hope so


----------



## dm360

Hi folks

I got invite and am about to lodge visa. I need a quick question please.
In my ACS letter .. its written like this.

The following employment after December 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 01/03 - 03/05 (2yrs 2mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: ABC 

Dates: 04/05 - 06/06 (1yrs 2mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XYZ

Dates: 07/06 - 09/07 (1yrs 2mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: WWW

Dates: 09/07 - 11/13 (6yrs 2mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: UUU

I am bit confused .. seems ACS is considering all my experiences but saying only after Dec. 2005. I have in my immi account all experiences from scratch. Confirm please if I am on right track?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Zabeen said:


> Can u please elaborate? is there any problem with this code?


you WILL GET INVITED on 22nd. Mark my words


----------



## Nishant Dundas

dm360 said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I got invite and am about to lodge visa. I need a quick question please.
> In my ACS letter .. its written like this.
> 
> The following employment after December 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 01/03 - 03/05 (2yrs 2mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: ABC
> 
> Dates: 04/05 - 06/06 (1yrs 2mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: XYZ
> 
> Dates: 07/06 - 09/07 (1yrs 2mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Employer: WWW
> 
> Dates: 09/07 - 11/13 (6yrs 2mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Employer: UUU
> 
> I am bit confused .. seems ACS is considering all my experiences but saying only after Dec. 2005. I have in my immi account all experiences from scratch. Confirm please if I am on right track?


It is clearly mentioned that they have termed only above work exp as skilled. So in no case can you claim work exp points exceeding what acsx has mentioned.
If you got err extra points by claiming non skilled exp then I would suggest you not go ahead with visa lodging as it would be rejected.
If there is no change in points even if you only claim above work exp, then it is okay but you would have to first inform dibp that there was an error, but the error did not lead to over claiming of points

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## dm360

OK I agree , they have considered all my experiences after Dec, 2005 and it lies with in last 8 years. So whether claiming first or not , I am getting 8 years points. During EoI I mentioned all my experiences. I can do Visa lodgment with first job marked as non-related?

This time "Dec-2005" is lying between my second job , how to deal with that.

ACS Wrote:
The following employment after December 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 01/03 - 03/05 (2yrs 2mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: ABC

Dates: 04/05 - 06/06 (1yrs 2mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XYZ

Dates: 07/06 - 09/07 (1yrs 2mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: WWW

Dates: 09/07 - 11/13 (6yrs 2mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: UUU




Nishant Dundas said:


> It is clearly mentioned that they have termed only above work exp as skilled. So in no case can you claim work exp points exceeding what acsx has mentioned.
> If you got err extra points by claiming non skilled exp then I would suggest you not go ahead with visa lodging as it would be rejected.
> If there is no change in points even if you only claim above work exp, then it is okay but you would have to first inform dibp that there was an error, but the error did not lead to over claiming of points
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## rajeshsoni82

*Help Needed*

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI with 60 points.

At Family Member page there are following n questions.

1. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application

Here I have said - Yes

2. How many family members?

Here I have said - 2 ( My wife and Daughter )

3. Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?

Here I have said - Yes

4. Is the partner an Australian permanent resident or citizen?

Here I have said - No

Now I am thinking to NOT to include my wife and my daughter right now.

So should I ans - "No" at Q No 3 ONLY ( Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application )

Please help.


----------



## TheExpatriate

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 60 points.
> 
> At Family Member page there are following n questions.
> 
> 1. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application
> 
> Here I have said - Yes
> 
> 2. How many family members?
> 
> Here I have said - 2 ( My wife and Daughter )
> 
> 3. Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?
> 
> Here I have said - Yes
> 
> 4. Is the partner an Australian permanent resident or citizen?
> 
> Here I have said - No
> 
> Now I am thinking to NOT to include my wife and my daughter right now.
> 
> So should I ans - "No" at Q No 3 ONLY ( Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application )
> 
> Please help.


Include Now : Pay around $2700, Wife has to do Medicals and PCCs, kid has to do Medicals, they get the PR immediately


Exclude and bring them to Oz later: Anyways Wife will have to do Meds/PCCs and kid will have to do Meds *NOW regardless.*, then when you move, they will have to do Meds/PCCs AGAIN, it will cost $5500, and you cannot apply before you actually *reside* in Australia, and afterwards it could take 12-18 months until PRs are approved.


In other words. it's a totally infeasible and wrong to exclude them now


----------



## Swethabdm

and one more q wt about 1393( electronic form), i did not receive any link for this when i was invited. wt are the other forms?(80, 26 and 160). Once I start application would i be able to add any other documents if i missed any?



Nishant Dundas said:


> You are applying for visa right?? If yes, then you should upload if you already have it with you.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## TheExpatriate

Form 26 and 160 are obsolete. Form 80 is a PDF you fill and can upload later


----------



## TheExpatriate

dm360 said:


> OK I agree , they have considered all my experiences after Dec, 2005 and it lies with in last 8 years. So whether claiming first or not , I am getting 8 years points. During EoI I mentioned all my experiences. I can do Visa lodgment with first job marked as non-related?
> 
> This time "Dec-2005" is lying between my second job , how to deal with that.
> 
> ACS Wrote:
> The following employment after December 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 01/03 - 03/05 (2yrs 2mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: ABC
> 
> Dates: 04/05 - 06/06 (1yrs 2mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: XYZ
> 
> Dates: 07/06 - 09/07 (1yrs 2mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Employer: WWW
> 
> Dates: 09/07 - 11/13 (6yrs 2mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Employer: UUU



Assuming you are still with the last employer in the same role and haven't quite since 11/13, you can actually claim the following



Dates: 01/03 - 03/05 (*zero*)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: ABC

Dates: 04/05 - 06/06 (*6 mths*)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XYZ

Dates: 07/06 - 09/07 (1yrs 2mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: WWW

Dates: 09/07 - 11/13 (6yrs 2mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: UUU



Dates: 11/13 - 09/14 (*10 mths*)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: UUU (provided you still work for them in the same role)


As such, total you can claim is 8 years 8 months.


How to present it in EOI/Visa App?


As follows:

Dates: 01/03 - 03/05 
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: ABC
Relevant : *NO*

Dates: 04/05 - *12/05* 
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XYZ
Relevant : *NO*

Dates: *01/06* - *06/06* 
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XYZ
Relevant : *YES*


Dates: 07/06 - 09/07 
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: WWW
Relevant : *YES*


Dates: 09/07 - *09/14 *, *provided you still work there in same role*
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: UUU
Relevant : *YES*


----------



## dm360

Hi Expatriate,

Thanks for your information ,yes I am with same employer.

Main issue is I have already got invite and in EOI I mentioned all experiences relevant. I can change this according to your suggestion in visa lodgment (immi account) but can it create conflicts with visa app and EOI?

Changing this information will sure not be suffering my points. Should I withdraw my EOI and submit in another EOI?




TheExpatriate said:


> Assuming you are still with the last employer in the same role and haven't quite since 11/13, you can actually claim the following
> 
> 
> 
> Dates: 01/03 - 03/05 (*zero*)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: ABC
> 
> Dates: 04/05 - 06/06 (*6 mths*)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: XYZ
> 
> Dates: 07/06 - 09/07 (1yrs 2mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Employer: WWW
> 
> Dates: 09/07 - 11/13 (6yrs 2mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Employer: UUU
> 
> 
> 
> Dates: 11/13 - 09/14 (*10 mths*)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Employer: UUU (provided you still work for them in the same role)
> 
> 
> As such, total you can claim is 8 years 8 months.
> 
> 
> How to present it in EOI/Visa App?
> 
> 
> As follows:
> 
> Dates: 01/03 - 03/05
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: ABC
> Relevant : *NO*
> 
> Dates: 04/05 - *12/05*
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: XYZ
> Relevant : *NO*
> 
> Dates: *01/06* - *06/06*
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: XYZ
> Relevant : *YES*
> 
> 
> Dates: 07/06 - 09/07
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Employer: WWW
> Relevant : *YES*
> 
> 
> Dates: 09/07 - *09/14 *, *provided you still work there in same role*
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Employer: UUU
> Relevant : *YES*


----------



## TheExpatriate

dm360 said:


> Hi Expatriate,
> 
> Thanks for your information ,yes I am with same employer.
> 
> Main issue is I have already got invite and in EOI I mentioned all experiences relevant. I can change this according to your suggestion in visa lodgment (immi account) but can it create conflicts with visa app and EOI?
> 
> Changing this information will sure not be suffering my points. Should I withdraw my EOI and submit in another EOI?


well well well

you can submit Form 1023 (notification of incorrect answers). You can CLEARLY explain you'd STILL have 8 years, would STILL get 15 points, and your EOI score as well as sub-score for experience, would be the same, and it was an unintentional mistake.

It can be accepted or rejected, but I would say it's highly likely to be accepted.

What is your ANZSCO Code, visa subclass and total score?


----------



## dm360

Hello

ANZSCO =261313
total points=65
subclass=189

age=25
degree=15
experience=15

Should I use Form 1023 , because I have not not submitted immi account application yet. Should I do changes in my application form (immi account)?





TheExpatriate said:


> well well well
> 
> you can submit Form 1023 (notification of incorrect answers). You can CLEARLY explain you'd STILL have 8 years, would STILL get 15 points, and your EOI score as well as sub-score for experience, would be the same, and it was an unintentional mistake.
> 
> It can be accepted or rejected, but I would say it's highly likely to be accepted.
> 
> What is your ANZSCO Code, visa subclass and total score?


----------



## rajeshsoni82

TheExpatriate said:


> Include Now : Pay around $2700, Wife has to do Medicals and PCCs, kid has to do Medicals, they get the PR immediately
> 
> 
> Exclude and bring them to Oz later: Anyways Wife will have to do Meds/PCCs and kid will have to do Meds *NOW regardless.*, then when you move, they will have to do Meds/PCCs AGAIN, it will cost $5500, and you cannot apply before you actually *reside* in Australia, and afterwards it could take 12-18 months until PRs are approved.
> 
> 
> In other words. it's a totally infeasible and wrong to exclude them now


Okay Thanks for Advice ... I have included them , I will NOT exclude ...


----------



## TheExpatriate

dm360 said:


> Hello
> 
> ANZSCO =261313
> total points=65
> subclass=189
> 
> age=25
> degree=15
> experience=15
> 
> Should I use Form 1023 , because I have not not submitted immi account application yet. Should I do changes in my application form (immi account)?


how about IELTS?

With 65 you could be invited again on the first round. If you let the invitation lapse, it will get unlocked, then you can edit it (quickly BEFORE the next invitation. Do it immediately the day the invitation lapses) then you will get invited almost immediately (on the first 2nd/4th Monday of the month after that) ..... then you can be 110% sure about not getting rejected.


If you want to take the very low risk, and go for it now. You can write the correct details in the visa application, and once done, Fill Form 1023 and upload it to the application IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## dm360

Hi 

Sorry my IELTS score=10. Yes I am bit worried about this stupid mistake. I think any editing is done with out impacting points , there should not be any issue. For least risk I have submitted the situation in online tech support form of skillselect. They normally reply in 1 working day. I will keep it posted.

Blessings to you for being helpful so much.



TheExpatriate said:


> how about IELTS?
> 
> With 65 you could be invited again on the first round. If you let the invitation lapse, it will get unlocked, then you can edit it (quickly BEFORE the next invitation. Do it immediately the day the invitation lapses) then you will get invited almost immediately (on the first 2nd/4th Monday of the month after that) ..... then you can be 110% sure about not getting rejected.
> 
> 
> If you want to take the very low risk, and go for it now. You can write the correct details in the visa application, and once done, Fill Form 1023 and upload it to the application IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## Mr-J

I have also joined the EOI Submitted club


----------



## rajeshsoni82

*Need help*

Hi All,

I have one query ...

My Mother's name on passport is wrong , I called passport authoriy and taken appointment to change name however it will take two months to get my new passport. 

I have already submitted by EOI ?

If I get new reissued passport after EOI will be OK ?


----------



## Annsiya

Hey Guys,
I have lodged my 190 visa application on 12/09/214 with SS from Vic ( 60 points including SS) and My job code is Registered Nurse -Critical care.I am married but only included myself in the application and kept my husband as non migrating dependent.In the summary of my application,recommended medicals for my husband,who is in bach home .Have u got any idea of doing medicals for my husband?I have uploaded all documents on the same day including medicals,PCC and AFP which was taken for my visitor visa in January.Do I want to do this again before my CO ask?


----------



## TheExpatriate

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one query ...
> 
> My Mother's name on passport is wrong , I called passport authoriy and taken appointment to change name however it will take two months to get my new passport.
> 
> I have already submitted by EOI ?
> 
> If I get new reissued passport after EOI will be OK ?


Perfectly OK. You will have to fill form 929 and submit it with the new passport scan.



Annsiya said:


> Hey Guys,
> I have lodged my 190 visa application on 12/09/214 with SS from Vic ( 60 points including SS) and My job code is Registered Nurse -Critical care.I am married but only included myself in the application and kept my husband as non migrating dependent.In the summary of my application,recommended medicals for my husband,who is in bach home .Have u got any idea of doing medicals for my husband?I have uploaded all documents on the same day including medicals,PCC and AFP which was taken for my visitor visa in January.Do I want to do this again before my CO ask?


Your husband will have to do Medicals and PCCs anyways, whether migrating or non-migrating.


----------



## Zabeen

Hi All,

After EOI result..what are the list of documents we need to submit, it will be helpful if someone can give me the checklist. I want to load as soon possible after i get invitation. Also after result, what is the avg time taken by them to send invitation.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Zabeen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After EOI result..what are the list of documents we need to submit, it will be helpful if someone can give me the checklist. I want to load as soon possible after i get invitation. Also after result, what is the avg time taken by them to send invitation.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


After invitation, fill a 17 page evisa form >> pay visa Fee >> upload relevant docs.


----------



## Zabeen

GinjaNINJA said:


> After invitation, fill a 17 page evisa form >> pay visa Fee >> upload relevant docs.


thanks, usually after result how mane days they tak eto send the invitation?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Zabeen said:


> thanks, usually after result how mane days they tak eto send the invitation?


What results ? assuming after 22nd sept invitation round is what you mean.

System in Australia goes active at 12am(AEST) on 22nd sept by 1215am(AEST) all the invitations are sent out. You might wanna convert it to your local time. I think you are from Bangladesh you should get invitation around 8pm sunday night.

You ll get an email from skillselect.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Zabeen said:


> thanks, usually after result how mane days they tak eto send the invitation?


I woke up to the invitation on the round date. It gets sent out almost immediately.

MAN ..... RELAX  ..... Invite is one of the easiest milestones. Save your nerves for the long wait and ESC


----------



## dm360

Hello 

I have asked this to skillselect as 

*My Question:
* 

Dear Sir/Madam
Please review a situation , following are my 4 jobs in last 10 years to date

Software Engineer XXX 15 Jan 2003 31 Mar 2005
Software Engineer YYY 9 Apr 2005 30 Jun 2006
Sr. Software Engineer UUU 1 Jul 2006 31 Aug 2007
Sr. Software Engineer ZZZ 1 Sep 2007 to date

in my EOI I mentioned all of them as "related to the nominated occupation". But I just realized that ACS endorsed all my experience after Dec. 2005. Now I have done with EOI invite but want to change the pieces of work experiences (not recognized by ACS) as "not related to the nominated occupation" in my visa application. This action wont hurt my points and my overall experience (recognized by ACS) will be still 8+ years. Please suggest if it is OK?

*Their Answer*




Thank you for your enquiry.



As this will not affect your points balance please proceed with your visa application.





Regards



XXXXXXXX

SkillSelect

SkillSelect

SkillSelect Support



TheExpatriate said:


> how about IELTS?
> 
> With 65 you could be invited again on the first round. If you let the invitation lapse, it will get unlocked, then you can edit it (quickly BEFORE the next invitation. Do it immediately the day the invitation lapses) then you will get invited almost immediately (on the first 2nd/4th Monday of the month after that) ..... then you can be 110% sure about not getting rejected.
> 
> 
> If you want to take the very low risk, and go for it now. You can write the correct details in the visa application, and once done, Fill Form 1023 and upload it to the application IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## TheExpatriate

dm360 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have asked this to skillselect as
> 
> *My Question:
> *
> 
> Dear Sir/Madam
> Please review a situation , following are my 4 jobs in last 10 years to date
> 
> Software Engineer XXX 15 Jan 2003 31 Mar 2005
> Software Engineer YYY 9 Apr 2005 30 Jun 2006
> Sr. Software Engineer UUU 1 Jul 2006 31 Aug 2007
> Sr. Software Engineer ZZZ 1 Sep 2007 to date
> 
> in my EOI I mentioned all of them as "related to the nominated occupation". But I just realized that ACS endorsed all my experience after Dec. 2005. Now I have done with EOI invite but want to change the pieces of work experiences (not recognized by ACS) as "not related to the nominated occupation" in my visa application. This action wont hurt my points and my overall experience (recognized by ACS) will be still 8+ years. Please suggest if it is OK?
> 
> *Their Answer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry.
> 
> 
> 
> As this will not affect your points balance please proceed with your visa application.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> XXXXXXXX
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> SkillSelect Support



As I told you earlier, it should be no problem (and I said it is really unlikely it would be)


----------



## dm360

Thanks a million theExpatriate , it was very troublesome situation for me indeed. Anyways , I am lodging my app with these documents

*Current Employer (1 Sep 2007 to date):
*
1) last 3 years bank statement for current employer

2) last 5 years tax returns for current employer. As I have registered myself in tax department in 2009. Before it was not necessary to do tax filing for salaried person even if its deducted from your salaries.

3) All salary slips

4) Remittance certificates as few times our employer sent salaries from overseas.

5) Reference letter similar to ACS but since ACS' one is around 8 months older. During ACS I presented statuary declaration because my HR department was unfriendly but now I managed it with the help of approaching senior management.

*Previous employer 1 (1 Jul 2006 31 Aug 2007):*
1) Reference letter
2) Bank statement with salaries

*Previous employer 2 (1 Jul 2006 31 Aug 2007):*
1) Reference letter 
2) Bank statement with salaries
3) Employer offer letter
4) Employer job confirmation letter

Previous employer 3 (oldest) (15 Jan 2003 31 Mar 2005)
1) Reference letter 


ACS recognized my all expereinces but after Dec ,2005. If anybody has advice please let me know 



TheExpatriate said:


> As I told you earlier, it should be no problem (and I said it is really unlikely it would be)


----------



## TheExpatriate

Bank Statements and Payslips you usually need first few months of employment, last few months, and 1 or 2 months for every year in the middle. 



dm360 said:


> Thanks a million theExpatriate , it was very troublesome situation for me indeed. Anyways , I am lodging my app with these documents
> 
> *Current Employer (1 Sep 2007 to date):
> *
> 1) last 3 years bank statement for current employer
> 
> 2) last 5 years tax returns for current employer. As I have registered myself in tax department in 2009. Before it was not necessary to do tax filing for salaried person even if its deducted from your salaries.
> 
> 3) All salary slips
> 
> 4) Remittance certificates as few times our employer sent salaries from overseas.
> 
> 5) Reference letter similar to ACS but since ACS' one is around 8 months older. During ACS I presented statuary declaration because my HR department was unfriendly but now I managed it with the help of approaching senior management.
> 
> *Previous employer 1 (1 Jul 2006 31 Aug 2007):*
> 1) Reference letter
> 2) Bank statement with salaries
> 
> *Previous employer 2 (1 Jul 2006 31 Aug 2007):*
> 1) Reference letter
> 2) Bank statement with salaries
> 3) Employer offer letter
> 4) Employer job confirmation letter
> 
> Previous employer 3 (oldest) (15 Jan 2003 31 Mar 2005)
> 1) Reference letter
> 
> 
> ACS recognized my all expereinces but after Dec ,2005. If anybody has advice please let me know


----------



## ash67

Hey guys,

has any one applied for a 189 visa in last 4-6 weeks?

If yes, would you mind sharing your knowledge on how long did it take for the case officer allocation and finalise the application.

Thanks!


----------



## TheExpatriate

ash67 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> has any one applied for a 189 visa in last 4-6 weeks?
> 
> If yes, would you mind sharing your knowledge on how long did it take for the case officer allocation and finalise the application.
> 
> Thanks!


4-6 weeks would be too early for CO let alone finalisation


----------



## suburam

Hi All,

I need urgent guidance in my situation, if anybody been in similar situation and got any advice.

I am from Bangalore and processed my ACS/EOI application for Visa 189 with the help of an agent in Bangalore. 

Agent helped in processing the ACS which came positive last month and immediately applied EOI after my approval. I had received the EOI approval as well and now I am ready to lodge for PR application. 

But recently I talked to few of my friends and started visiting expatForum (which I was not aware of earlier) and now I am not very willing to proceed with the agent for VISA lodgement and want to apply for the VISA on my own.

When I created the account on immiaccount and trying to create new application, there I am not having any option for new application of 189 VISA, probably because 189 is lodged through Skill Select and unfortunately I don't have credentials which my agent used for EOI application.

I have soft copy of my ACS letter and EOI approval with me. is there any way I can apply for VISA application on my own.

Any guidance would be highly appreciated.

Starting new thread here: 554737-visa-189-acs-eoi-through-agent-but-now-want-apply-visa-my-own

Thought to get some input from EOI Submitted club as well.
Thanks in advance,
Subu


----------



## netrav

I submitted my EOI 2 days back.. It never asked me to submit my payslips.. Do we need to upload payslips as well??


----------



## GinjaNINJA

netrav said:


> I submitted my EOI 2 days back.. It never asked me to submit my payslips.. Do we need to upload payslips as well??


EOI is not a visa application wherein you ll be asked to upload docs.
You gotto to wait for invitation depending on your points score if you ve selected 189 as your visa option.
If you ve chosen 190 as your preferred option then you apply for state sponsorship.


----------



## netrav

Thanks a lot for info
I applied for 189 visa and now in EOI submitted stage
Points: 60
263111 network and systems engineer

I read here some people uploaded payslips etc.. Hence got doubt..

What is the general waiting time for EOI INVITE??


GinjaNINJA said:


> EOI is not a visa application wherein you ll be asked to upload docs.
> You gotto to wait for invitation depending on your points score if you ve selected 189 as your visa option.
> If you ve chosen 190 as your preferred option then you apply for state sponsorship.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

netrav said:


> Thanks a lot for info
> I applied for 189 visa and now in EOI submitted stage
> Points: 60
> 263111 network and systems engineer
> 
> I read here some people uploaded payslips etc.. Hence got doubt..
> 
> What is the general waiting time for EOI INVITE??


With 60 points maybe 2 to 3 rounds max.
to check whats happening with invitation rounds check this out
SkillSelect
click on invitation rounds.


----------



## suburam

suburam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need urgent guidance in my situation, if anybody been in similar situation and got any advice.
> 
> I am from Bangalore and processed my ACS/EOI application for Visa 189 with the help of an agent in Bangalore.
> 
> Agent helped in processing the ACS which came positive last month and immediately applied EOI after my approval. I had received the EOI approval as well and now I am ready to lodge for PR application.
> 
> But recently I talked to few of my friends and started visiting expatForum (which I was not aware of earlier) and now I am not very willing to proceed with the agent for VISA lodgement and want to apply for the VISA on my own.
> 
> When I created the account on immiaccount and trying to create new application, there I am not having any option for new application of 189 VISA, probably because 189 is lodged through Skill Select and unfortunately I don't have credentials which my agent used for EOI application.
> 
> I have soft copy of my ACS letter and EOI approval with me. is there any way I can apply for VISA application on my own.
> 
> Any guidance would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Starting new thread here: 554737-visa-189-acs-eoi-through-agent-but-now-want-apply-visa-my-own
> 
> Thought to get some input from EOI Submitted club as well.
> Thanks in advance,
> Subu




Hi Guys,

Any guidance on my query please?


----------



## netrav

GinjaNINJA said:


> With 60 points maybe 2 to 3 rounds max.
> to check whats happening with invitation rounds check this out
> SkillSelect
> click on invitation rounds.


Thanks so much GinjaNINJA for valuable info..


----------



## Nishant Dundas

suburam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any guidance on my query please?


My friend why do you want to do this. I mean almost everything is done and now only visa pdgement is left, why now!!! If possible go ahead with the agent only now.

However if you still need to, then there is a form on skillselect website, just check plesse !! Fill up the form and email it to them, and you are done.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## remya2013

ash67 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> has any one applied for a 189 visa in last 4-6 weeks?
> 
> If yes, would you mind sharing your knowledge on how long did it take for the case officer allocation and finalise the application.
> 
> Thanks!


You can get this info in following threads:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2-visa-lodged-june14-share-timelines-216.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/506850-189gsm-july-2014-applicants-19.html


----------



## mitulpatel

ash67 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> has any one applied for a 189 visa in last 4-6 weeks?
> 
> If yes, would you mind sharing your knowledge on how long did it take for the case officer allocation and finalise the application.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

I am also preparing docs for the Visa, keep in touch.


----------



## mitulpatel

*PUNE PCC Help*

Hi Friends,
Anyone from PUNE please tell me how can I get Police clearance certificate in fastest way?

I appointment is booked for 07-11-2014, I dont want to wait till November.

Please reply asap, thanks in advance.


----------



## WannaOz

mitulpatel said:


> Hi Friends,
> Anyone from PUNE please tell me how can I get Police clearance certificate in fastest way?
> 
> I appointment is booked for 07-11-2014, I dont want to wait till November.
> 
> Please reply asap, thanks in advance.


You don't need appointments for PCC

just walkin to Pune PSK from 9 to 10 Am only

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Expat Forum


----------



## honeyarya

Guys 

Want to enquire my occupation(225411...Tech Sales Representative) is in Special condition apply.... 
shall i submit EOI and select state so that when it will open i will get invitation or shall i wait for this to reopen .....

and any chance of reopening....

Plzz suggest...


----------



## Nishant Dundas

honeyarya said:


> Guys
> 
> Want to enquire my occupation(225411...Tech Sales Representative) is in Special condition apply....
> shall i submit EOI and select state so that when it will open i will get invitation or shall i wait for this to reopen .....
> 
> and any chance of reopening....
> 
> Plzz suggest...


Creating eoi is basic step.
State sponsorship application is to be done separately too.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## cfuture

Hi All,

I am trying to submit my EOI. Have some questions:

In Step 3, System is asking the Visa type to select? I have 55 points and need 5 points for state nomination. I know i MUST select 190. Bu do i (or should i) need to select 189 as well? 

As a Single Applicant, what should i answer for the questions below?
Q1: Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? 
Q2: Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? 

In Step 5, System is asking me to select the state or region. I am intending to apply for NSW now, but since there is a tough competition, so i may choose Victoria if i get better IELTS score. Will i be able to change my selection later?

In the same Step 5, System is asking "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?" What should i answer?

In Step 7, i have entered my Bachelors & Masters degree details. Do i need to enter my secondary & higher secondary (SSC & HSC) education details as well?

In the same Step 7, System asks "Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?" What do they mean by Australian study requirement?

I will appreciate the responses from seniors and those who have submitted the EOI. 

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate

cfuture said:


> Hi All, I am trying to submit my EOI. Have some questions: In Step 3, System is asking the Visa type to select? I have 55 points and need 5 points for state nomination. I know i MUST select 190. Bu do i (or should i) need to select 189 as well? As a Single Applicant, what should i answer for the questions below? Q1: Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? Q2: Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? In Step 5, System is asking me to select the state or region. I am intending to apply for NSW now, but since there is a tough competition, so i may choose Victoria if i get better IELTS score. Will i be able to change my selection later? In the same Step 5, System is asking "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?" What should i answer? In Step 7, i have entered my Bachelors & Masters degree details. Do i need to enter my secondary & higher secondary (SSC & HSC) education details as well? In the same Step 7, System asks "Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?" What do they mean by Australian study requirement? I will appreciate the responses from seniors and those who have submitted the EOI. Thanks


No

No

No

Yes

No

No

Did u get ur qualifications assessed? If yes then yes


----------



## Nishant Dundas

cfuture said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am trying to submit my EOI. Have some questions:
> 
> In Step 3, System is asking the Visa type to select? I have 55 points and need 5 points for state nomination. I know i MUST select 190. Bu do i (or should i) need to select 189 as well?
> 
> As a Single Applicant, what should i answer for the questions below?
> Q1: Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
> Q2: Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?
> 
> In Step 5, System is asking me to select the state or region. I am intending to apply for NSW now, but since there is a tough competition, so i may choose Victoria if i get better IELTS score. Will i be able to change my selection later?
> 
> In the same Step 5, System is asking "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?" What should i answer?
> 
> In Step 7, i have entered my Bachelors & Masters degree details. Do i need to enter my secondary & higher secondary (SSC & HSC) education details as well?
> 
> In the same Step 7, System asks "Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?" What do they mean by Australian study requirement?
> 
> I will appreciate the responses from seniors and those who have submitted the EOI.
> 
> Thanks


1) any family member who is not part of current application but could be in future

2) you know better if your spouse would be there. Basically, if your spouse is part of current application then it is a no.

3) yes you can

4) would you only stay in cities and not go to regional areas. I think I had selected yes, though its been a year so not very sure.

5) yes

6) if your qualification has been assessed as equivalent to aus bachelors then yes. If no or your assessment of educational qualifications is still not done. Then please do not fill eoi and stop

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## tarunar1

I am trying to fill the application for visa, i have total of 10 years of experience nd in eoi i filled the visa from 1-04-09 as what acs considered. Now while filling visa should i mention whole experience or just what was considered by acs is enough?? Please advice...

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## TheExpatriate

tarunar1 said:


> I am trying to fill the application for visa, i have total of 10 years of experience nd in eoi i filled the visa from 1-04-09 as what acs considered. Now while filling visa should i mention whole experience or just what was considered by acs is enough?? Please advice...
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


Mention what was accepted by ACS as relevant and everything else as irrelevant and make sure you do not fall for the deduction trap


----------



## netrav

Hello friends,
I submitted my EOI in a hurry but after reading some comments here I might need to edit my EOI
following are my doubts:
I filled yes for future applicants (I'm claiming points for my spouse too) (we r family of 3, includes a 3 yr kid).. Did I fill correct only??
ACS assessed my Mtech as AQF Master with major in computing.. In educational qualifications I can fill as Masters(other) in order to claim 15 points??
Meet Australian study requirements - No.. Thinking that I haven't studied in Australia.. Is that wrong.. Should I change it to yes ??


----------



## radical

netrav said:


> Hello friends,
> I submitted my EOI in a hurry but after reading some comments here I might need to edit my EOI
> following are my doubts:
> I filled yes for future applicants (I'm claiming points for my spouse too) (we r family of 3, includes a 3 yr kid).. Did I fill correct only??
> ACS assessed my Mtech as AQF Master with major in computing.. In educational qualifications I can fill as Masters(other) in order to claim 15 points??
> Meet Australian study requirements - No.. Thinking that I haven't studied in Australia.. Is that wrong.. Should I change it to yes ??


1. I am not sure.
2. Yes, you can claim 15 points for your masters.
3. Australian study requirements :



> Australian study requirement: evidence that you have completed one or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications for award by an Australian educational institution as a result of a course or courses:
> 
> that are registered courses;
> that were completed in a total of at least 16 calendar months;
> that were completed as a result of a total of at least 2 academic years study;
> for which all instruction was conducted in English; and
> that you undertook while in Australia as the holder of a visa authorising you to study.


Link: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist scroll down to "Australian Study requirement part"


----------



## hgan_16

So, who all are waiting for their invitations tonight?

Let's share timelines.

Mine is - Code - 261311/EOI Submitted - 16th Sept/Visa - 189/60 Points


----------



## TheExpatriate

hgan_16 said:


> So, who all are waiting for their invitations tonight?
> 
> Let's share timelines.
> 
> Mine is - Code - 261311/EOI Submitted - 16th Sept/Visa - 189/60 Points


with the current rate of progression, I would say you'd get it next round (tomorrow), or worst case, the one after next (Oct 13th)


----------



## Usha Abhilash

hgan_16 said:


> So, who all are waiting for their invitations tonight?
> 
> Let's share timelines.
> 
> Mine is - Code - 261311/EOI Submitted - 16th Sept/Visa - 189/60 Points


Usha -Code 221214 EOI - 10/9/2014 Visa-189/65 points


----------



## remya2013

Got invite today


----------



## rujutaraval

invited  261312-29th Aug EOI lodged date


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Got the invite


----------



## msarkar_expat

Anyone else got the invite...please respond!!!


----------



## deepchouhan

Anyone got invite for 489 Family sponsored for 2613 ??


----------



## vermag28

Hi

Got the invite .. 

2613 eoi 1st sept


----------



## rangivikas

Hi 

I have submitted EOI on 08 Sept 2014 (60 points) for ANZSCO 261312 (Developer Programmer).

Did anyone get invite who submitted EOI on or after 08 Sept?

Thanks.


----------



## Zabeen

Got the invite today! EOI Lodged on 11th Sep'14


----------



## TheExpatriate

Zabeen said:


> Got the invite today! EOI Lodged on 11th Sep'14


Didn't I tell you??


----------



## Zabeen

TheExpatriate said:


> Didn't I tell you??


Yessss! Thanks for giving me mental support...I was shattered after the rejection to Vic SS, for which i waited 14 weeks...

Alhamdulillah, now I am happy. Need to proceed with the next steps.


----------



## rajeshsoni82

*Got Invite*

Hi Friends,

I submitted EOI on 9th Sept.

I have got invite todat.

ANZCO Code - Mechanical Engineer 233512

~ Rajesh


----------



## arian10daddy

I got an invite today for 189... My luck has the reputation of betraying me at the last moments but still I'm hoping for the best now.


----------



## netrav

Anybody got EOI invite who have submitted their EOI post 16th September??


----------



## arian10daddy

Zabeen said:


> Yessss! Thanks for giving me mental support...I was shattered after the rejection to Vic SS, for which i waited 14 weeks...
> 
> Alhamdulillah, now I am happy. Need to proceed with the next steps.


Hey Zabeen, congrats buddy!
BTW, your signature says Invite Received: 22 Sept 2014... You're a day in the future mate!   NOM


----------



## remya2013

hgan_16 said:


> So, who all are waiting for their invitations tonight?
> 
> Let's share timelines.
> 
> Mine is - Code - 261311/EOI Submitted - 16th Sept/Visa - 189/60 Points


Have you got invite today


----------



## hgan_16

remya2013 said:


> Have you got invite today


Nope.


----------



## remya2013

hgan_16 said:


> Nope.


Ohh


----------



## Ind_CA

Got an invite today 

Category 2211111 Accountant
EOI submitted : 04/09/2014 ( 60 Points)
Invitation recd : 21/09/2014
Visa lodge: ?


----------



## amit101

Got an invite today...


----------



## rameshkd

hgan_16 said:


> remya2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got invite today
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
Click to expand...

Sorry buddy, but still don't get what's stopping your invite. Not sure if you could write to somebody


----------



## rameshkd

Congratulations to all who got invited today.
What's the last EOI for 2613 who got invited today.
Want to check if the EOIs are now coming in 2 cycles. 
I already have an invite with max date for visa lodgment as 28th Oct but due to some financial issue cant file my visa until mid Nov. I'll hence need to file a new EOI.
is it possible to get the visa lodgment date extended.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

rameshkd said:


> Congratulations to all who got invited today.
> What's the last EOI for 2613 who got invited today.
> Want to check if the EOIs are now coming in 2 cycles.
> I already have an invite with max date for visa lodgment as 28th Oct but due to some financial issue cant file my visa until mid Nov. I'll hence need to file a new EOI.
> is it possible to get the visa lodgment date extended.


SkillSelect - 8 September 2014 round results
You got 60 days to apply for visa else it lapses. Cant be extended.


----------



## netrav

Hello friends,
To my utter surprise and happiness.. I just received EOI Invitation.. It landed in my updates folder in gmail so went unchecked.. 
EOI SUBMITTED DATE: 17TH SEPT
EOI RECEIVED : 22ND SEPT


----------



## amit101

netrav said:


> Hello friends,
> To my utter surprise and happiness.. I just received EOI Invitation.. It landed in my updates folder in gmail so went unchecked..
> EOI SUBMITTED DATE: 17TH SEPT
> EOI RECEIVED : 22ND SEPT


How many points you had and what was your ANZECO code ?


----------



## netrav

60 points
263111


----------



## Pookiefoof

netrav said:


> 60 points
> 263111


Congratulations to you! 

I'm still waiting with same job code


----------



## Swethabdm

*Bridging visa*

Hi I received my bridging visa for 189 this morning( bridging C sub class WC). Lodged the application on Friday night.



Swethabdm said:


> I have spoken to immi officer once about the same issue( coz I was curious to findout the info). He told me that once you apply for visa you will receive an acknowledgement email, in that it states you are on bridging frm now till the decision is made. This is wt he told me after we waited on phone line fr 1 and half hrs. And he also got angry at me coz at that time I only submitted EOI. he was like, " you wasted my 15mts".
> 
> This is the case fr 189 but m nt sure abt other visas.


----------



## msarkar_expat

For 2613, what's the date of effect for 60 pointers? Any idea?


----------



## rangivikas

Got invitation today

EOI submitted : 08 Sept 2014
ANZSCO : 261312
Invite : 22nd Sept 2014


----------



## Zabeen

netrav said:


> 60 points
> 263111


Congrats!!!


----------



## msarkar_expat

Thanks rangivikas for letting us know. 

Anyone after 8th got the invitation for 2613 with 60 points? Please respond...it's helpful to others who are waiting eagerly for the invitation.


----------



## TheExpatriate

msarkar_expat said:


> Thanks rangivikas for letting us know.
> 
> Anyone after 8th got the invitation for 2613 with 60 points? Please respond...it's helpful to others who are waiting eagerly for the invitation.


wait a few days for the round results to be published, it will show the new cut-off date. And most probably anyways, you will get yours on the next round on October 13th


----------



## sushree

TheExpatriate said:


> wait a few days for the round results to be published, it will show the new cut-off date. And most probably anyways, you will get yours on the next round on October 13th


Hi All,

Even i am getting nervous now. Submitted EOI for VIC state in July. They asked for Commitment letter submitted in August 18. They replied with Acknowledgement on 28th August. After that nothing yet. Waiting desperately for their invitation as i need 5 points to make it to 60.


Sushree


----------



## mimo88

Hi Guys,

Good morning to you all. Hopefully I will have someone answer my query below.

I am hoping to make it to 60 points including SS for which I want to go for 190. 
Secondly, I am making it to 60 points adding my wife skills and want to go for 189.

My question is can I select both 190 & 189 in EOI ? If yes, which sub class should I expect and also selecting two sub class make any difference to State?

Thanks
mimo88


----------



## Pookiefoof

sushree said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Even i am getting nervous now. Submitted EOI for VIC state in July. They asked for Commitment letter submitted in August 18. They replied with Acknowledgement on 28th August. After that nothing yet. Waiting desperately for their invitation as i need 5 points to make it to 60.
> 
> Sushree


Why are they asking for commitment letter?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Pookiefoof said:


> Why are they asking for commitment letter?


usually some states do it when they find out you applied for other states or 189 simultaneously to make sure you are committed to them.


----------



## Pookiefoof

TheExpatriate said:


> usually some states do it when they find out you applied for other states or 189 simultaneously to make sure you are committed to them.


I see. If let's say we stated our cousin staying in Melbourne will they ask for anything?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Pookiefoof said:


> I see. If let's say we stated our cousin staying in Melbourne will they ask for anything?


Nope. In my Forms 80/1221 I mentioned a friend in South Australia, and no one even called him or asked me for anything.


----------



## sushree

TheExpatriate said:


> usually some states do it when they find out you applied for other states or 189 simultaneously to make sure you are committed to them.


I have never mentioned before about My brother in law residing in Adelaide. I mentioned the same in Commitment letter. But again they are doctors and for IT professional there is not much scope in Adelaide/South Australia. So I really do not have any idea why they asked for this letter. 

But all fingers crossed. Let's hope I get invited soon.

Sushree


----------



## Pookiefoof

sushree said:


> I have never mentioned before about My brother in law residing in Adelaide. I mentioned the same in Commitment letter. But again they are doctors and for IT professional there is not much scope in Adelaide/South Australia. So I really do not have any idea why they asked for this letter.
> 
> But all fingers crossed. Let's hope I get invited soon.
> 
> Sushree


Did you applied 189 or 190 both together?


----------



## TheExpatriate

sushree said:


> I have never mentioned before about My brother in law residing in Adelaide. I mentioned the same in Commitment letter. But again they are doctors and for IT professional there is not much scope in Adelaide/South Australia. So I really do not have any idea why they asked for this letter.
> 
> But all fingers crossed. Let's hope I get invited soon.
> 
> Sushree


If you take a quick round in this forum you'd be amazed how many 190 prospective/current holders are already planning to skip the state that welcomed them and gave them 5 points and priority processing, and I believe State governments are not unaware of that and might seek further commitments to guarantee that people do not go for 190 as a backdoor to faster processing/more points in lieu of 189 with the premeditated intention of skipping the state


----------



## sushree

Pookiefoof said:


> Did you applied 189 or 190 both together?


I applied only for 190 as I need extra 5 points to make it 60. For me it is 55 + 5 (SS) points.


Sushree


----------



## sushree

TheExpatriate said:


> If you take a quick round in this forum you'd be amazed how many 190 prospective/current holders are already planning to skip the state that welcomed them and gave them 5 points and priority processing, and I believe State governments are not unaware of that and might seek further commitments to guarantee that people do not go for 190 as a backdoor to faster processing/more points in lieu of 189 with the premeditated intention of skipping the state



So is it a good thing that they asked for a commitment letter. And if they have not got back to me for these many days is it a good sign for getting the SS? I have a agent but my agent keeps on telling same thing that We have to wait for at least 12 weeks. She says if they wanted to decline the request they could have done it in few days. Not wait for so many days to decline your sponsorship. Is that correct?


sushree


----------



## TheExpatriate

sushree said:


> So is it a good thing that they asked for a commitment letter. And if they have not got back to me for these many days is it a good sign for getting the SS? I have a agent but my agent keeps on telling same thing that We have to wait for at least 12 weeks. She says if they wanted to decline the request they could have done it in few days. Not wait for so many days to decline your sponsorship. Is that correct?
> 
> 
> sushree


decline is fast and they never asked a declined applicant for such documents.

Dunno how much time it takes because I am a 189 holder, my friend is going for VIC SS, they asked him for this last month, and he has not received a response yet


----------



## sushree

TheExpatriate said:


> decline is fast and they never asked a declined applicant for such documents.
> 
> Dunno how much time it takes because I am a 189 holder, my friend is going for VIC SS, they asked him for this last month, and he has not received a response yet



For me it is been more than 1 month since I submitted commitment letter but no response yet. So little worried.

Sushree


----------



## hgan_16

rameshkd said:


> Sorry buddy, but still don't get what's stopping your invite. Not sure if you could write to somebody


Hey Ramesh,

So finally I heard the good news from my agent this morning. My situation was kinda messed up, I had 3 active EOIs, first one was filed on 1st Aug and there was something fishy with it and that account got locked, as a backup plan I asked my agent to submit another EOI on 10th Sept and then I was so frustrated that I decided to ditch the agent and went ahead and submitted another EOI by myself on 16th. So, in today's round I received invitation for the first two EOIs (1st Aug and 10th Sept) and didn't receive for the one that I filed on my own on 16th Sept. 
Now, I'm reassessing the whole situation and will take a call whether I'll proceed with the agent or will wait till 13th Oct round and file it on my own.

Strange story but it is interesting. 

Thanks,
Harsh


----------



## vermag28

hgan_16 said:


> Hey Ramesh,
> 
> So finally I heard the good news from my agent this morning. My situation was kinda messed up, I had 3 active EOIs, first one was filed on 1st Aug and there was something fishy with it and that account got locked, as a backup plan I asked my agent to submit another EOI on 10th Sept and then I was so frustrated that I decided to ditch the agent and went ahead and submitted another EOI by myself on 16th. So, in today's round I received invitation for the first two EOIs (1st Aug and 10th Sept) and didn't receive for the one that I filed on my own on 16th Sept.
> Now, I'm reassessing the whole situation and will take a call whether I'll proceed with the agent or will wait till 13th Oct round and file it on my own.
> 
> Strange story but it is interesting.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harsh


I wish you all the nest Harsh, take best call !!


----------



## dm360

Extra points for clarification:

Hi Guys .

I m abt to lodge visa app. I want to clarify a few situations to CO. I do not see any part like this in application. Can I write something on paper and upload in supporting doc.


----------



## TheExpatriate

dm360 said:


> Extra points for clarification:
> 
> Hi Guys .
> 
> I m abt to lodge visa app. I want to clarify a few situations to CO. I do not see any part like this in application. Can I write something on paper and upload in supporting doc.


what points? probably they could have a proper form/place for them


----------



## dm360

TheExpatriate said:


> what points? probably they could have a proper form/place for them



One important point is..
My companies had paid my salary and taxes from different accounts heads of the sister companies. But functionally I am with same company 
for clarificaiton.

The CEO has two companies (actually several companies)
XXX & YYYY
For time Finance paid my taxes and salaries from XXXX. But I in HR records I have been functionally in YYYY. Its kind taxation or finance mess normally done by companies here. Functionally my work , premises , boss etc have been same. 

My company is giving reference letter and enough clarification abt this in reference letter. Is it enough or I try to over-explain?

kinda nervous!!!


----------



## TheExpatriate

dm360 said:


> One important point is..
> My companies had paid my salary and taxes from different accounts heads of the sister companies. But functionally I am with same company
> for clarificaiton.
> 
> The CEO has two companies (actually several companies)
> XXX & YYYY
> For time Finance paid my taxes and salaries from XXXX. But I in HR records I have been functionally in YYYY. Its kind taxation or finance mess normally done by companies here. Functionally my work , premises , boss etc have been same.
> 
> My company is giving reference letter and enough clarification abt this in reference letter. Is it enough or I try to over-explain?
> 
> kinda nervous!!!


don't over-explain. Besides, CO cares more about the fact that you were employed and proving that


----------



## gnisht

I have applied fro EOI on sep 15th, Can I go for Medicals in the mean while or should I wait until I apply for visa application processed?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

wait for invitation. 
anyways other post you ve mentioned you've submitted ACS sept 20th . how is it possible to submit a EOI without ACS report. ?


----------



## rameshkd

hgan_16 said:


> Hey Ramesh,
> 
> So finally I heard the good news from my agent this morning. My situation was kinda messed up, I had 3 active EOIs, first one was filed on 1st Aug and there was something fishy with it and that account got locked, as a backup plan I asked my agent to submit another EOI on 10th Sept and then I was so frustrated that I decided to ditch the agent and went ahead and submitted another EOI by myself on 16th. So, in today's round I received invitation for the first two EOIs (1st Aug and 10th Sept) and didn't receive for the one that I filed on my own on 16th Sept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I'm reassessing the whole situation and will take a call whether I'll proceed with the agent or will wait till 13th Oct round and file it on my own.
> 
> Strange story but it is interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Harsh


Congratulations buddy, it was a long long wait.
Now given that your EOI from 16th Sep is pending not sure you can use the 1st Aug/10th Aug to lodge a visa.
Probably Seniors could throw some suggestions.


----------



## gnisht

my brother and myslef have stared the process simulatneously
He submitted his ACS on 20th and 
I and my spouse submitted EOI on sep 15th under 190 subclass


----------



## GinjaNINJA

gnisht said:


> my brother and myslef have stared the process simulatneously
> He submitted his ACS on 20th and
> I and my spouse submitted EOI on sep 15th under 190 subclass


Cool I get it now. Your queries are for 2 people.
Anyways wait for invitation once you've applied visa then do medicals. Your first entry date to australia depends on your medical date as its valid for 1yr.


----------



## gnisht

GinjaNINJA said:


> Cool I get it now. Your queries are for 2 people.
> Anyways wait for invitation once you've applied visa then do medicals. Your first entry date to australia depends on your medical date as its valid for 1yr.


Thank you fro the reply! What about ACS processing time?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

gnisht said:


> Thank you fro the reply! What about ACS processing time?


These days applicants are getting their results in like 2 weeks max 3. Its pretty quick.


----------



## Pookiefoof

GinjaNINJA said:


> Cool I get it now. Your queries are for 2 people.
> Anyways wait for invitation once you've applied visa then do medicals. Your first entry date to australia depends on your medical date as its valid for 1yr.


Medical date or PCC date?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Pookiefoof said:


> Medical date or PCC date?


earliest of them all, for the whole family


----------



## El Hoss

Hi Guys,

What is the average waiting time trending nowadays between EOI (189 @ 60 points) submittal and visa invitation?

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate

El Hoss said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What is the average waiting time trending nowadays between EOI (189 @ 60 points) submittal and visa invitation?
> 
> Thanks


What is your ANZSCO Code and date of lodging?


----------



## El Hoss

TheExpatriate said:


> What is your ANZSCO Code and date of lodging?


TheExpatriate..How R U doing? Long time since our phone talk..remember?

I let my last 190 invitation expire. Re sit for Ielts and now have just submitted an updated EOI 189 with 60 points for 251312 anzsco..

Wish me better luck this time


----------



## mitulpatel

Hi, 

I am Mechanical engineer, 

I am going to lodge Visa next week.

Any one has idea, What are the proof require for work experience? 
For my current work (Working as proprietor since April 2008) I have all proof after February 2009. I did raise first few invoices in 2008 but do not have record for the same. Also got payment by cash and western union.

Also, I was getting paid in cash during my first work from July 2004 till Jun 2005.
I got the experience letter + recommendation letter from employer. would this be fine?

thanks in advance.


----------



## TheExpatriate

El Hoss said:


> TheExpatriate..How R U doing? Long time since our phone talk..remember?
> 
> I let my last 190 invitation expire. Re sit for Ielts and now have just submitted an updated EOI 189 with 60 points for 251312 anzsco..
> 
> Wish me better luck this time


Basha  How are you 

Well, 251312 falls under the general cut-off, as of September 8th round (September 22nd round results are not published yet), the cut-off date is September 6th. 

For guidance, the cut-off in the two previous rounds (Aug 29th and Aug 11th) are August 14th and August 5th respectively. 

Accordingly, I would say 90% chance you will get invited on October 13th, and 10% chance on October 27th.


----------



## pbnaresh

Hi all, I got the 2nd Invitation as well(Missed 1st one). I need to lodge the visa by 09/Oct/2014. because of some personal issues, I can't apply for Visa even in this invitation. What would be the process if i miss this invitation as well. 

Do I need to submit EOI again? or is there anything else.


----------



## TheExpatriate

pbnaresh said:


> Hi all, I got the 2nd Invitation as well(Missed 1st one). I need to lodge the visa by 09/Oct/2014. because of some personal issues, I can't apply for Visa even in this invitation. What would be the process if i miss this invitation as well.
> 
> Do I need to submit EOI again? or is there anything else.


An EOI with two invitations that were not actioned gets deleted. You will have to start all over with a fresh EOI

But what I cannot understand is why would you leave an active EOI, take two invitations and not use them, depriving other people of such invitations while not making use of them yourself


----------



## mitulpatel

*Proof for Work Experience*

Hi, 

I am Mechanical engineer, 

I am going to lodge Visa next week.

Any one has idea, What are the proof require for work experience? 
For my current work (Working as proprietor since April 2008) I have all proof after February 2009. I did raise first few invoices in 2008 but do not have record for the same. Also got payment by cash and western union.

Also, I was getting paid in cash during my first work from July 2004 till Jun 2005.
I got the experience letter + recommendation letter from employer. would this be fine?

thanks in advance.


----------



## radical

TheExpatriate said:


> An EOI with two invitations that were not actioned gets deleted. You will have to start all over with a fresh EOI
> 
> But what I cannot understand is why would you leave an active EOI, take two invitations and not use them, depriving other people of such invitations while not making use of them yourself


There is thing called suspend, if you're not going to use it.


----------



## El Hoss

TheExpatriate said:


> Basha  How are you
> 
> Well, 251312 falls under the general cut-off, as of September 8th round (September 22nd round results are not published yet), the cut-off date is September 6th.
> 
> For guidance, the cut-off in the two previous rounds (Aug 29th and Aug 11th) are August 14th and August 5th respectively.
> 
> Accordingly, I would say 90% chance you will get invited on October 13th, and 10% chance on October 27th.


Kebeeeer . Thanks for the guidance..surely, I will let you know when things develop.

By the way....don't get busy with the landing...many are in need of ur knowledge here..:cool2: 

Tewsal bessalama


----------



## GinjaNINJA

radical said:


> There is thing called suspend, if you're not going to use it.


Once invited it cant be suspended. Such a waste of invitation.


----------



## TheExpatriate

GinjaNINJA said:


> Once invited it cant be suspended. Such a waste of invitation.


exactly. Suspend is for an Active EOI that has no active invitations. You cannot suspend an invite, an invite expires in 60 days no matter what you do, and during that time the EOI is locked. EOI ceases once you apply for the visa, and gets deleted once the visa is decided.


----------



## marsls2002

Can someone advice how the age calculated for EOI? I am going to be 45 by July 1 2015. I am waiting for my skills assessment. Mostly skills assessment result is expected by Mid of December 2014.


----------



## podigeo

marsls2002 said:


> Can someone advice how the age calculated for EOI? I am going to be 45 by July 1 2015. I am waiting for my skills assessment. Mostly skills assessment result is expected by Mid of December 2014.


If you get invite before July 2015, your point will be 15, thereafter 0


----------



## marsls2002

Thanks. In my case when do you think I should file my EOI and how long it takes. My confusion is age is considered before EOI or after submission.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

marsls2002 said:


> Thanks. In my case when do you think I should file my EOI and how long it takes. My confusion is age is considered before EOI or after submission.


Age is considered on the day of invitation.
Irrespective of when you submit your eoi, age points will be calculated only on the day you are invited.
So if you submit eoi today, it would not mean you are safe.
My wishes to you that you get selected before July.

If you are having an issue of points, try go practice as much as possible for ielts and get highest score possible. Other than that basically there would be no option.
Best of luck

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## msarkar_expat

*Query on EOI Submission*

Hi All,

I have a few queries on EOI Submission steps. Please guide me....

First of all, I would like to include only my partner on the visa application and want to claim 5 partner points too. I have selected the following option. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?* Help for Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? -- *No*

Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? -- *Yes*

Secondly, in the Employment section, I have added employment details that ACS has considered to be relevant. According to ACS:

"The following employment after *September 2007* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code."

So, I have added the from date of my first company as 01.10.2007. Is it correct?

Thanks,
MS


----------



## rali

*September 22 Result Published*

September 22 invitation round result has been published.


----------



## sushree

rali said:


> September 22 invitation round result has been published.



where to check?


Sushree


----------



## TheExpatriate

sushree said:


> where to check?
> 
> 
> Sushree


SkillSelect - 22 September 2014 round results


----------



## sushree

TheExpatriate said:


> SkillSelect - 22 September 2014 round results



Do i have to check with my agent whether i have received any email from Vic state or not?

Sushree


----------



## TheExpatriate

sushree said:


> Do i have to check with my agent whether i have received any email from Vic state or not?
> 
> Sushree


No. This does not apply to state sponsored visas.


----------



## HWarraich

Hi experts,

I need to know that:

1. Can I submit 2 EOI's on the same name ?
2. Is there any harm for this step ?
3. Can I withdraw 1 EOI, if I will get sucess for 2nd one for 190 visa ?

Genuine suggestions will be highly appreciated.....


----------



## Vasu G

HWarraich said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I need to know that:
> 
> 1. Can I submit 2 EOI's on the same name ?
> 2. Is there any harm for this step ?
> 3. Can I withdraw 1 EOI, if I will get sucess for 2nd one for 190 visa ?
> 
> Genuine suggestions will be highly appreciated.....



1. Yes, but submit with different email id.
2. No harm at all. 
3. You can withdraw any EOI anytime before inviting. 

Above answers are 100% genuine...  eace:


----------



## HWarraich

Vasu G said:


> 1. Yes, but submit with different email id.
> 2. No harm at all.
> 3. You can withdraw any EOI anytime before inviting.
> 
> Above answers are 100% genuine...  eace:


Thanks for your support......but Name will be same....so it there no problem at all.... please reply


----------



## radical

GinjaNINJA said:


> Once invited it cant be suspended. Such a waste of invitation.


Invitation expired for the first time, understandable but for the second time he could have put the EOI on suspension until he was sure that he can lodge a valid application. The good thing about suspension is the DOE will not change. Now, not only he denied two opportunities for a prospective visa applicant but also, he has to start all over again. What a waste.


----------



## Vasu G

HWarraich said:


> Thanks for your support......but Name will be same....so it there no problem at all.... please reply



Absolutely no problem !!!

Go ahead.


----------



## HWarraich

Vasu G said:


> Absolutely no problem !!!
> 
> Go ahead.


Thanks alot dear......stay blessed....!!!!


----------



## msarkar_expat

msarkar_expat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a few queries on EOI Submission steps. Please guide me....
> 
> First of all, I would like to include only my partner on the visa application and want to claim 5 partner points too. I have selected the following option. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?* Help for Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? -- *No*
> 
> Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? -- *Yes*
> 
> Secondly, in the Employment section, I have added employment details that ACS has considered to be relevant. According to ACS:
> 
> "The following employment after *September 2007* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code."
> 
> So, I have added the from date of my first company as 01.10.2007. Is it correct?
> 
> Thanks,
> MS


Can you please respond to this question of mine...it would be of great help.


----------



## Vasu G

msarkar_expat said:


> Can you please respond to this question of mine...it would be of great help.



As I Don't have a partner nor I added any dependent I cannot answer your first question. But, I think you need to answer YES for both the questions.

Regarding the ACS, mention your whole employment but, split your experience and mark as non-relevant for the period till Sep-2007 and relevant from Oct-2007. 

Cheers.


----------



## mitulpatel

*Proof For work Experience*

Hi, 

I am Mechanical engineer, 

I am going to lodge Visa next week.

Any one has idea, What are the proof require for work experience? 
For my current work (Working as proprietor since April 2008) I have all proof after February 2009. I did raise first few invoices in 2008 but do not have record for the same. Also got payment by cash and western union.

Also, I was getting paid in cash during my first work from July 2004 till Jun 2005.
I got the experience letter + recommendation letter from employer. would this be fine?

thanks in advance.


----------



## dm360

Proof of name change:

My wife has changed her name after marriage , using my name instead of surname. I am attaching following evidences for this

1) Older national card translation with same national ID number but older name
2) Older passport with same national ID number but with older name.

Is it ok?


----------



## dm360

Hi Guys


Statutory declaration and experience letter:

During ACS I submitted Statutory declaration and considered successfully. Reason was my HR department was giving cold shoulder during that time.

At time of visa application , I did nt want to take risk and also had another job option. So I decided to by-pass my HR department and talked directly to senior management and somehow able to convinced them to get my reference letters.

Now I am presenting both documents to visa applicaiton.Both have similar content. Do you think it is OK to go with?


----------



## Vasu G

dm360 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> Statutory declaration and experience letter:
> 
> During ACS I submitted Statutory declaration and considered successfully. Reason was my HR department was giving cold shoulder during that time.
> 
> At time of visa application , I did nt want to take risk and also had another job option. So I decided to by-pass my HR department and talked directly to senior management and somehow able to convinced them to get my reference letters.
> 
> Now I am presenting both documents to visa applicaiton.Both have similar content. Do you think it is OK to go with?




Yes. You can submit latest reference letters, which you took on company letter heads.


----------



## Vasu G

Saleem Hamad said:


> these questions may be asked quite a few times but i cant find answer
> please help me on this
> Can i lodge EOI for 189 and 190 separately
> if so how seniors help out


Yes you can.


----------



## dm360

Vasu G said:


> Yes. You can submit latest reference letters, which you took on company letter heads.


You mean only reference letter or s. statement as well

???


----------



## spino1981

Vasu G said:


> 1. Yes, but submit with different email id.
> 2. No harm at all.
> 3. You can withdraw any EOI anytime before inviting.
> 
> Above answers are 100% genuine...  eace:


Are you sure about the #1?
I would be surprised, it makes more sense that an invitation is linked to a passport number

why lodge 189 and 190 separately when you can do both at the same time? you must wait for state sponsorship nomination anyway for 190 and if you are invited for 189 first than it's even better


----------



## Vasu G

dm360 said:


> You mean only reference letter or s. statement as well
> 
> ???


Reference letter with roles and responsibilities alone enough. If not submit S. Declaration also.


----------



## Vasu G

spino1981 said:


> Are you sure about the #1?
> I would be surprised, it makes more sense that an invitation is linked to a passport number
> 
> why lodge 189 and 190 separately when you can do both at the same time? you must wait for state sponsorship nomination anyway for 190 and if you are invited for 189 first than it's even better


Absolutely sure buddy !!

I did it. If you observe my signature you would understand.


----------



## odessa Tesorero

hI, Please Help me. I am intrested to apply for a family sponsorship under subclass 489. i am planning to submit my EOI too, though I am a bit confuse on how to start with the process. Do I need to process assessment first for my skills, before submitting EOI? 

I am from the Philippines and work in pharmaceutical company for almost 11 years. Planning to be assessed as medical representative, my deli ma is about this matter, 

Sales Representative (Medical and Pharmaceutical Products) (ANZSCO Code 225412

*This occupation requires a qualification which is assessed as comparable to the educational level of an Australian Bachelor degree or higher degree, in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation*n.

What does it mean with the education comparable to level of an Australian Bachelor degree. I am a Bachelor's degree holder in the Philippines, am I qualified for this? thanks, please advice..


----------



## TheExpatriate

odessa Tesorero said:


> hI, Please Help me. I am intrested to apply for a family sponsorship under subclass 489. i am planning to submit my EOI too, though I am a bit confuse on how to start with the process. Do I need to process assessment first for my skills, before submitting EOI?
> 
> I am from the Philippines and work in pharmaceutical company for almost 11 years. Planning to be assessed as medical representative, my deli ma is about this matter,
> 
> Sales Representative (Medical and Pharmaceutical Products) (ANZSCO Code 225412
> 
> *This occupation requires a qualification which is assessed as comparable to the educational level of an Australian Bachelor degree or higher degree, in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation*n.
> 
> What does it mean with the education comparable to level of an Australian Bachelor degree. I am a Bachelor's degree holder in the Philippines, am I qualified for this? thanks, please advice..



what's your Bachelor Degree's major?


----------



## tarund81

Dear Seniors
Greetings!!!
Just wanted to share with you,,, I am applying for 489 ss VISA to NT. My occ is 141111. I got my invitation letter from NT on 19th Sept, applied for VISA on 25th Sept and uploaded all my documents including, Form 80 and Form 1221 for both (myself & my spouse). Also uploaded PCC and got my medicals done. CO is not yet assigned. Is there any issue/error in this??? Hoping the VISA will not be denied...
Kindly advice...


----------



## amuraj

dear all,
I am planning to file an EOI under ANZSCO Code 323111 for NT. what are my prospects of getting an invitation? pl guide
amit dhull


----------



## TheExpatriate

amuraj said:


> dear all,
> I am planning to file an EOI under ANZSCO Code 323111 for NT. what are my prospects of getting an invitation? pl guide
> amit dhull


190 or 489 ?


----------



## amuraj

must be 190


----------



## TheExpatriate

Have you worked/studied in NT?


----------



## gnisht

hello
I have submitted EOI on september 30th under 189 subclass for anzsco code 261311 with 60 points
when can i expect the invitation
thank you!


----------



## TheExpatriate

gnisht said:


> hello
> I have submitted EOI on september 30th under 189 subclass for anzsco code 261311 with 60 points
> when can i expect the invitation
> thank you!


50-50 chance to get it Oct 13th, if not then 100% chance to get it Oct 27th ......


----------



## sgToAus

*EOI with 60 points with ANZCO code 261313 code on 24th Sept.*

Hi

I filed my EOI with 60 points with ANZCO code 261313 code on 24th Sept.

Please help me know if i can also expect the invite on 13th Oct or later in this month.

Also, 

Should I start preparation for the things after we get invite like doc preparation and medicals? I am in Singapore right now - so not sure if MCC & PCC in singapore is a different process than India. Appreciate any advise on this too.

Thanks
Deep


----------



## TheExpatriate

sgToAus said:


> Hi
> 
> I filed my EOI with 60 points with ANZCO code 261313 code on 24th Sept.
> 
> Please help me know if i can also expect the invite on 13th Oct or later in this month.
> 
> Also,
> 
> Should I start preparation for the things after we get invite like doc preparation and medicals? I am in Singapore right now - so not sure if MCC & PCC in singapore is a different process than India. Appreciate any advise on this too.
> 
> Thanks
> Deep


75% chance 13th October, otherwise 27th ...... 

Do not prepare anything .... just wait


----------



## arashi17

*EOI submitted*

EOI submitted on Sept. 30th.

Let's hope I get invited in the next round!


----------



## TheExpatriate

arashi17 said:


> EOI submitted on Sept. 30th.
> 
> Let's hope I get invited in the next round!


I hope so. What is your score and ANZSCO code?


----------



## arashi17

TheExpatriate said:


> I hope so. What is your score and ANZSCO code?


60 points, 133211 - Eng Manager


----------



## arashi17

Oh, and 189 visa.


----------



## TheExpatriate

I'd say 50-50 chance between 13th and 27th


----------



## sarathy.shan

Hi Guys,

I have lodged 189 visa application on 29th Aug 2014 and still waiting for the CO assignment...

Can you share how long will take for CO allocation after the visa lodgement date...

Thanks


----------



## sarathy.shan

Any guys who lodged in Aug / Sep have got case officer...


----------



## kevin538

I don't see any CO allocations for August gang so far... 

You should follow the below thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-6628.html#post5390570


----------



## TheExpatriate

This is EOI THREAD. Please keep post-visa-lodgement questions in relevant threads


----------



## sarathy.shan

TheExpatriate said:


> This is EOI THREAD. Please keep post-visa-lodgement questions in relevant threads


Thanks will do...


----------



## syedraza

sarathy.shan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged 189 visa application on 29th Aug 2014 and still waiting for the CO assignment...
> 
> Can you share how long will take for CO allocation after the visa lodgement date...
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

In your signature you have mentioned that you have 60Pts. but is'nt 65 is the minimum points required?


----------



## sevnik0202

syedraza said:


> Hi,
> 
> In your signature you have mentioned that you have 60Pts. but is'nt 65 is the minimum points required?


60 is the points threshold for 189 visa and 55 for state nomination.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## syedraza

Thanks Dev for your reply.

I have submitted by EOI today. With 65 points for 189 but i think they are going to deduct my two years experience which mean i will end up having 60 points only. Would i be still eligible to apply for immigration?

Because on the immi website the minimum points required is mentioned as 65? Confussion, please help!


----------



## sevnik0202

syedraza said:


> Thanks Dev for your reply.
> 
> I have submitted by EOI today. With 65 points for 189 but i think they are going to deduct my two years experience which mean i will end up having 60 points only. Would i be still eligible to apply for immigration?
> 
> Because on the immi website the minimum points required is mentioned as 65? Confussion, please help!


Mate

1. I applied 189 with 60 points and I dont think DIBP have raised it to 65. I will try to check this and get back to you.

2. You should not have overclaimed points in EOI if you are of the view that your five points will be deducted. 

Cheers
Dev


----------



## sevnik0202

syedraza said:


> Thanks Dev for your reply.
> 
> I have submitted by EOI today. With 65 points for 189 but i think they are going to deduct my two years experience which mean i will end up having 60 points only. Would i be still eligible to apply for immigration?
> 
> Because on the immi website the minimum points required is mentioned as 65? Confussion, please help!


Mate 

Its still 60 points check this link:

http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/189.aspx

Cheers
Dev


----------



## syedraza

sevnik0202 said:


> syedraza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dev for your reply.
> 
> I have submitted by EOI today. With 65 points for 189 but i think they are going to deduct my two years experience which mean i will end up having 60 points only. Would i be still eligible to apply for immigration?
> 
> Because on the immi website the minimum points required is mentioned as 65? Confussion, please help!
> 
> 
> 
> Mate
> 
> Its still 60 points check this link:
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/189.aspx
> 
> Cheers
> Dev
Click to expand...

Thank again Dev. Actually ACS have deducted 2 years of experience, even though they have mentioned in my result that accessed experience is from 2008. Now my confusion is should i add my experience as it is or should i count it from when ACS have mentioned it? Appreciate if u can share ur views on this as well.


----------



## sevnik0202

syedraza said:


> Thank again Dev. Actually ACS have deducted 2 years of experience, even though they have mentioned in my result that accessed experience is from 2008. Now my confusion is should i add my experience as it is or should i count it from when ACS have mentioned it? Appreciate if u can share ur views on this as well.


DIBP will count only the experience assessed by ACS. So its in your best interest to only claim that experience. I have 5 years of experience and ACS deducted 2 years. I only claimed points for 3 years. If you claim points for all the experience it can be troublesome.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## syedraza

sevnik0202 said:


> syedraza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank again Dev. Actually ACS have deducted 2 years of experience, even though they have mentioned in my result that accessed experience is from 2008. Now my confusion is should i add my experience as it is or should i count it from when ACS have mentioned it? Appreciate if u can share ur views on this as well.
> 
> 
> 
> DIBP will count only the experience assessed by ACS. So its in your best interest to only claim that experience. I have 5 years of experience and ACS deducted 2 years. I only claimed points for 3 years. If you claim points for all the experience it can be troublesome.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev
Click to expand...

Thanks alot Dev for the help. Hope everything turns out to be best for u. Fingers crossed for my case as well!


----------



## sevnik0202

syedraza said:


> Thanks alot Dev for the help. Hope everything turns out to be best for u. Fingers crossed for my case as well!


Thanks mate. All the best to you too.


----------



## tarund81

Dear Friends,,,
Can anybody please advice me...
I have done my medicals and also checked with the hospital about the same, they said that they have already uploaded it in the system but it is not showing in my immi-account. What should I do???


----------



## techie_po

tarund81 said:


> Dear Friends,,,
> Can anybody please advice me...
> I have done my medicals and also checked with the hospital about the same, they said that they have already uploaded it in the system but it is not showing in my immi-account. What should I do???


You don't get to see the report, you'll be only b able to see the message that your health reports have been finalized, This is also dependent on your CO allocation as he/she will be able to finalize it or ask for addl. tess if needed.

Someone might want to correct me if I'm wrong somewhere.


----------



## carot

Hi guys,

I submitted EOI in 25-Sep-14, subclass 189 with 60 points for electrical engineer.

Any advice on how long i have to wait for the invitation?

Thank a lot 

Carot


----------



## sevnik0202

tarund81 said:


> Dear Friends,,,
> Can anybody please advice me...
> I have done my medicals and also checked with the hospital about the same, they said that they have already uploaded it in the system but it is not showing in my immi-account. What should I do???


Check details here:

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

Cheers
Dev


----------



## m-abz

Hey guys 
I submitted my EOI for ict business analyst with 60 points on the 16th july 2014 still got no invite 
Does any one know when would i get it? In the next 1 or 2 rounds??


----------



## TheExpatriate

m-abz said:


> Hey guys
> I submitted my EOI for ict business analyst with 60 points on the 16th july 2014 still got no invite
> Does any one know when would i get it? In the next 1 or 2 rounds??


I am afraid it will take some more time. As of last round the current cut-off date of effect is May 16th.


----------



## HWarraich

Dear Expats,

I would like to submit EOI and required support from seniors for beow concern:-

1. On my passport there surname is blank and in given name my name is written, while submitting EOI Family name is mandatory and given name is also there.

So should I write my name in Family name while filling EOI and left Given name blank ?

If not, then any other way forward for the same ?


----------



## ashish1137

HWarraich said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I would like to submit EOI and required support from seniors for beow concern:-
> 
> 1. On my passport there surname is blank and in given name my name is written, while submitting EOI Family name is mandatory and given name is also there.
> 
> So should I write my name in Family name while filling EOI and left Given name blank ?
> 
> If not, then any other way forward for the same ?


Give your full name. dont worry about passport. A lot of people have done this who hold a single first name on their passport. 

Check for the thread on the forum.


----------



## komman

Hi Folks,

Submitted my EOI through agent on 29th July but not yet received invitation (ANZSCO code: 261312 - Developer Programmer; VISA - 189 independent; Points - 65)

Can you guys help me with the following queries:

1) What could be the possible reason for such a long delay? I think normally the ETA is 2 months at max.

2) If in case one doesn't receive invite for a long time, can anything be done? or whom should I contact in such cases?

Your response/pointers will be appreciated.

Thanks & Regards,
MJ


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

*At Initial Stage of EOI Application*



189 said:


> Heartiest congratulations, i have posted list of documents needed in earlier post u can search based on my ID and get the entire list.
> 
> Pls update your signature for us to know your points/date/category etc you got invited for.
> 
> Happy for you bro .. enjoy


Hi 189,

I recently got Vetassess +ve. 

I'm now exploring how to apply for EOI, where to apply and what are the documents needed. Refer to the quoted post from you above, I tried finding posts in this thread but unable to find list of documents. Would you mind repeating the list or sending me the link. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ravsingh

*hiii*



sashflashysash said:


> I have submitted my EOI today for VISA class 190 with my dependent(two kids and wife-homemaker)
> 
> Has someone had a similar case?
> Please let me know what is the background tasks that is required.


I have applied for EOI south australia under 190 in sep 2014 waiting for invite??

Which state you have applied?? have u got the invite???


----------



## ravsingh

*hiii*



GinjaNINJA said:


> Cool I get it now. Your queries are for 2 people.
> Anyways wait for invitation once you've applied visa then do medicals. Your first entry date to australia depends on your medical date as its valid for 1yr.


Hii for which state you have applied ..i have applied for EOI 190 south austrlia in sep 2014 waiting for invite have u received the invite???


----------



## mimo88

Guys,

Can anyone let me know if we need to have job offer before can we apply for Southern Australia and Western Australia state sponsorship ?

Thanks
mimo88


----------



## ravsingh

Hi you dont need job offer to apply under 190


----------



## Danav_Singh

ravsingh said:


> Hi you dont need job offer to apply under 190


you need job offer for SS if its under "special condition apply". for most of the ICT jobs in SA you need job offer.


----------



## ravsingh

Hi any one applied for eoi 190 SA in september 2014 ?? And got invite ??


----------



## msarkar_expat

Friends,

Those who are waiting for the invitation, can you please add your details to the list and keep this rolling...

------ 189 ------ 

msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | 8 Sept 2014)


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Hi 189,
> 
> I recently got Vetassess +ve.
> 
> I'm now exploring how to apply for EOI, where to apply and what are the documents needed. Refer to the quoted post from you above, I tried finding posts in this thread but unable to find list of documents. Would you mind repeating the list or sending me the link.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You can submit your EOI in immi website. No documents are required for EOI.

SkillSelect


----------



## HWarraich

Hi All,

I woukd like to submit EOI and have few queries :
1. I don't have "sur name" on my passport and whole name is written in "Given name" field.When submitting EOI "Family name" is mandatory and "Given name" is optional. What should I write. Can I write my whole name in "Family name" and keep "Given name" as blank.
2. What educational qualifications we need to mention. I have done diloma and graduation degree. So, do I need to mention about 10 or 10+2 as well ?

Please advise.


----------



## maq_qatar

HWarraich said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I woukd like to submit EOI and have few queries :
> 1. I don't have "sur name" on my passport and whole name is written in "Given name" field.When submitting EOI "Family name" is mandatory and "Given name" is optional. What should I write. Can I write my whole name in "Family name" and keep "Given name" as blank.
> 2. What educational qualifications we need to mention. I have done diloma and graduation degree. So, do I need to mention about 10 or 10+2 as well ?
> 
> Please advise.


1. You can mention your second name as family name. Same i did.

2. No need to mention details from 10 and 10+2, start from graduation or degree/diploma which you would be claiming points.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## evangelist

for EOI submission, you still need skill certification - is that right? And also IELTS.
Pls correct me.


----------



## SachinPo

I havr submitted EOI for 224711 and awaiting NSW response


----------



## SachinPo

evangelist said:


> for EOI submission, you still need skill certification - is that right? And also IELTS.
> Pls correct me.


Yes...


----------



## maq_qatar

evangelist said:


> for EOI submission, you still need skill certification - is that right? And also IELTS.
> Pls correct me.


Yes you need assessment reference and ielts.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## ravsingh

*hiii*

Any one applied for Eoi South australia 190 in september and got invite ????


----------



## ravsingh

*hiii*



sashflashysash said:


> 1)
> You can ask your senior colleague or a colleague in the same designation for a statutory affidavit. You need to look into the ACS Processing thread for more insights
> 
> 2)
> I am still recovering from the shock of 6.5 for W in IELTS. It doesnt matter where your background is from. I am planning to give for a re-assesment
> 
> 3)
> You have to
> *
> SNIPPED BY MODERATOR*


Did u recd the invite..?. I have also applied in september for Eoi 190 SA waiting for invite ???


----------



## HWarraich

maq_qatar said:


> 1. You can mention your second name as family name. Same i did.
> 
> 2. No need to mention details from 10 and 10+2, start from graduation or degree/diploma which you would be claiming points.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks for your response...!!!


----------



## awadhkishore1

*Point for Exp reduced by SkillSelect:*

Hi, I just got a mail from SkillSelect that they have reduced my experience point from 15 to 10. ACS has given me 10 years experience which qualifies as 15 points. Since this is a noreply mail. I am not sure what to do? Please advise.


----------



## maq_qatar

awadhkishore1 said:


> Hi, I just got a mail from SkillSelect that they have reduced my experience point from 15 to 10. ACS has given me 10 years experience which qualifies as 15 points. Since this is a noreply mail. I am not sure what to do? Please advise.


Can you provide us more details about acs letter like what they have mention in your letter for exp.

Normally acs deduct 2 to 4 year from total exp depending upon your education.
If you in same skill as your degree then they deduct 2 year or 4 year.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## awadhkishore1

maq_qatar said:


> Can you provide us more details about acs letter like what they have mention in your letter for exp.
> 
> Normally acs deduct 2 to 4 year from total exp depending upon your education.
> If you in same skill as your degree then they deduct 2 year or 4 year.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks for your response. They have mentioned that experience is valid after Oct 2002. This is after deducting 4 years as my actual experience starts from Oct'1998.
So, that have already deducted 4 years.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

awadhkishore1 said:


> Hi, I just got a mail from SkillSelect that they have reduced my experience point from 15 to 10. ACS has given me 10 years experience which qualifies as 15 points. Since this is a noreply mail. I am not sure what to do? Please advise.


You must have overclaimed. ACS must have mentioned a skilled date in its report, you can claim experience points after the skilled date. Everything before skilled date is irrelevant.

If your total points goes down below 60 after 5 points deduction it ll be a visa rejection else if its 60 after deduction you are safe.


----------



## awadhkishore1

GinjaNINJA said:


> You must have overclaimed. ACS must have mentioned a skilled date in its report, you can claim experience points after the skilled date. Everything before skilled date is irrelevant.
> 
> If your total points goes down below 60 after 5 points deduction it ll be a visa rejection else if its 60 after deduction you are safe.


Thanks for your response, Please find below details.
1. The change has been made in EOI stage, i have not got the invite yet.
2. I have started working from Oct 1998 and ACS is recognizing my experience after Oct 2002 after deducting 4 years.
3. I still have around 10+ years of experience left which way above 8 years. IN last 10 years, it is 10 years.
4. I am not able to find how to contact SkillSelect, i called twice on 131881 but they are unable to help. Not sure what to do. 

Please let me know, in case any one has faced such issue or any contact available to help on this.


----------



## tss

Mine too already submitted on 8th October by my Migration Agent. Just curious how long its gonna take.


----------



## msarkar_expat

tss said:


> Mine too already submitted on 8th October by my Migration Agent. Just curious how long its gonna take.


What is your ANZSCO Code?


----------



## rajan.deepu

*India/Onsite Experience*



ashik said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a question regarding submissionn of EOI. I plan to submit my EOI on Sep 02. Regarding my experience, my work experience after Aug 2010 has been taken as relevant by ACS. Among this relevant experience, I worked from Aug 2010 till Apr 2011 in India and then from April 2011 till date in Finland (on onsite deputation) for the same employer.
> 
> Do I have to split my expereince into two sets (one for India and one for Finland for the same employer) or should I make it as one single relevant experience as suggested by my visa conultant.
> 
> Please note that my deputation letter in Finland is valid only from April 2011
> 
> Please advice!!!


Hi Ashik- Did it work or you had to get the ACS done again. I am in a similar scenario. I have done ACS for my experience wholly showing inIndia. But I was 1 year in Dubai during this period will it be a problem.
Appreciate you quick response as I have to submit my documents on Monday

Rajan


----------



## expat.ict

"sent this question to another thread already"

Hi Guys,

I am submitting an EOI and I am confused with this question "Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test"

All my education qualification and work experience is from outside Australia, never been to Australia before.

So, what should I select Yes or No? is this question relevant to the points I will claim for my degree qualification outside from australia?

Secondly, I have 60 points without SS, so is it better I just apply for 189 Visa??


Regards,


----------



## LILAS

Your DXB experience will also be valid assuming you will get required documentation for that. Further you will also need a PCC from Dubai Police.


----------



## LILAS

rajan.deepu said:


> Hi Ashik- Did it work or you had to get the ACS done again. I am in a similar scenario. I have done ACS for my experience wholly showing inIndia. But I was 1 year in Dubai during this period will it be a problem.
> Appreciate you quick response as I have to submit my documents on Monday
> 
> Rajan



Your DXB experience will also be valid assuming you will get required documentation for that. Further you will also need a PCC from Dubai Police.


----------



## LILAS

expat.ict said:


> "sent this question to another thread already"
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am submitting an EOI and I am confused with this question "Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test"
> 
> All my education qualification and work experience is from outside Australia, never been to Australia before.
> 
> So, what should I select Yes or No? is this question relevant to the points I will claim for my degree qualification outside from australia?
> 
> Secondly, I have 60 points without SS, so is it better I just apply for 189 Visa??
> 
> 
> Regards,


Assuming that you have obtained skills assessment, then select YES. The skills assessment process in a way evaluates whether your education is at par with Australian graduate level. Actual education in Australia is not required here.


----------



## LILAS

HWarraich said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I woukd like to submit EOI and have few queries :
> 1. I don't have "sur name" on my passport and whole name is written in "Given name" field.When submitting EOI "Family name" is mandatory and "Given name" is optional. What should I write. Can I write my whole name in "Family name" and keep "Given name" as blank.
> 2. What educational qualifications we need to mention. I have done diloma and graduation degree. So, do I need to mention about 10 or 10+2 as well ?
> 
> Please advise.


In the EOI, mention your actual Family name in the relevant field. All other names you should mention under Given Name field. Please ensure that your complete name as in passport appears in the EOI form.
Ensure that all education included/considered for Skills Assessment is entered in EOI.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

LILAS said:


> Assuming that you have obtained skills assessment, then select YES. The skills assessment process in a way evaluates whether your education is at par with Australian graduate level. Actual education in Australia is not required here.


@LILAS .
"Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test" >> This means have you studied on Australian Soil. You do realise that studying in Australia for 2 yrs gives you 5 points or studying in regional australia gives you points too.

Skill assessment that assesses your education equivalent to Australian degree has nothing to do with this question.

Its clear here the applicant hasn't studied in Australia hence its NO.


----------



## LILAS

LILAS said:


> Assuming that you have obtained skills assessment, then select YES. The skills assessment process in a way evaluates whether your education is at par with Australian graduate level. Actual education in Australia is not required here.


Hi, ignore my earlier response to this. See comment by GinjaNINJA instead..

"Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test" >> This means have you studied on Australian Soil. If you have not studied in Australia, the response should be NO.


----------



## sudhindrags

Submitted EOI on 6th October 2014 with 65 points. How much is the chances of getting invite in this Monday round?


----------



## LILAS

sudhindrags said:


> Submitted EOI on 6th October 2014 with 65 points. How much is the chances of getting invite in this Monday round?


2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts 16/05/2014
2613	Software and Applications Programmers 16/09/2014

So, only if you are under 2611, then it will be quite a wait as the last known invites went to guys with EOI date (visa date of effect) of 16/5/2014.


----------



## sudhindrags

LILAS said:


> 2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts 16/05/2014
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers 16/09/2014
> 
> So, only if you are under 2611, then it will be quite a wait as the last known invites went to guys with EOI date (visa date of effect) of 16/5/2014.


I belong to 2613. I was just wondering whether I will get the invite within 6 days. I have seen people who waited for months. I will have to make my financial plans if I get invite tomorrow!!


----------



## GinjaNINJA

sudhindrags said:


> I belong to 2613. I was just wondering whether I will get the invite within 6 days. I have seen people who waited for months. I will have to make my financial plans if I get invite tomorrow!!


With 65 points you ll get invite tomorrow. 100%. Goodluck


----------



## TheExpatriate

sudhindrags said:


> Submitted EOI on 6th October 2014 with 65 points. How much is the chances of getting invite in this Monday round?


100%. Your score is higher than the cut-off (60) so you will jump the queue no matter how long it is.


----------



## sudhindrags

Cool. Thanks GinjaNINJA and TheExpatriate - have to run for accumulating money now


----------



## expat.ict

Hi fellows,

After my skill assessment, i changed my job and joined another company, and now I am about to mention all my work experience in EOI so should I include this current job in EOI?? I have been working in this new job for 5 months already, my skill assessment does not contain this job and I dont need to claim points for this new job


----------



## Expecting189

msarkar_expat said:


> Friends,
> 
> Those who are waiting for the invitation, can you please add your details to the list and keep this rolling...
> 
> ------ 189 ------
> 
> msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | 8 Sept 2014)


Expecting189 (Visa 189 | ANZSCO Code: 261312 | ACS: 06-Jun-2014, Positive | IELTS: 06-Sep-2014: 8,9,7.5,8.5 | EOI Submitted: 23-Sep-2014 | Invite: ?)


----------



## msarkar_expat

Expecting189 said:


> Expecting189 (Visa 189 | ANZSCO Code: 261312 | ACS: 06-Jun-2014, Positive | IELTS: 06-Sep-2014: 8,9,7.5,8.5 | EOI Submitted: 23-Sep-2014 | Invite: ?)


Your points?

Anyone else waiting for the invite today?


----------



## sudhindrags

----------------------------- 189 -------------------------------------
msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | 8 Sept 2014)
sudhindrags(261311 | 65 points | 6 Oct 2014)


----------



## m-abz

hello guyss anyone with ict business analyst??
i submitted my eoi with ict business analyst 60 points since 16 july 2014 last round was till 16 may 2014 hopefully this time its covers me nd the people waiting 
any ideas??


----------



## expat.ict

expat.ict said:


> Hi fellows,
> 
> After my skill assessment, i changed my job and joined another company, and now I am about to mention all my work experience in EOI so should I include this current job in EOI?? I have been working in this new job for 5 months already, my skill assessment does not contain this job and I dont need to claim points for this new job


I try to explain the situation because I am in dilemma now, the people who have submitted EOI can help me...

you might have known that ACS these days deduct work experience points in their assessment, like if you have 5 years exp then after assessment they say only 3 years is relevant. Following are my work experiences before and after assessment

1st job: 11 months (aug 2007-sept 2008)
2nd job: 1 year (sept 2008- sept 2009)
3rd job: 2 years 7 months ( oct 2009-april 2012)
4th job: 11 months (2012-2013)

when they assessed they said employment after year November 2009 is comparable only but in the letter they have mentioned all four(they even deducted the 2 months from the third employment), So, my question is in EOI should I claim points for the previous 2 employment by selecting that check button which says your exp is relevant to the ANZSCO code i am applying for?? because in the ACS assessment letter they clearly says employment only after nov 2009 is recognized so if I claim points for all will this be cheating?? Or I claim for all experiences this way EOI will give me 65 points then CO can take care of the rest when they see my assessment letter??

Please help me, because of this and so many other questions I could not submit my EOI for the next round tomorrow


----------



## sgToAus

sudhindrags said:


> ----------------------------- 189 -------------------------------------
> msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | 8 Sept 2014)
> sudhindrags(261311 | 65 points | 6 Oct 2014)


sgToAut (261313 | 60 points 30Sept2014)


----------



## Raksinghgrt

I submitted my EOI for accountant general on 25/9/14 with 65 points.
Fingers crossed for today.
If i dont get one tonight the next invitation round on 27th i will have 70 points as i turn 25 on the 17th. 
Any advice? 
Fingers crossed


----------



## GinjaNINJA

expat.ict said:


> I try to explain the situation because I am in dilemma now, the people who have submitted EOI can help me...
> 
> you might have known that ACS these days deduct work experience points in their assessment, like if you have 5 years exp then after assessment they say only 3 years is relevant. Following are my work experiences before and after assessment
> 
> 1st job: 11 months (aug 2007-sept 2008)
> 2nd job: 1 year (sept 2008- sept 2009)
> 3rd job: 2 years 7 months ( oct 2009-april 2012)
> 4th job: 11 months (2012-2013)
> 
> when they assessed they said employment after year November 2009 is comparable only but in the letter they have mentioned all four(they even deducted the 2 months from the third employment), So, my question is in EOI should I claim points for the previous 2 employment by selecting that check button which says your exp is relevant to the ANZSCO code i am applying for?? because in the ACS assessment letter they clearly says employment only after nov 2009 is recognized so if I claim points for all will this be cheating?? Or I claim for all experiences this way EOI will give me 65 points then CO can take care of the rest when they see my assessment letter??
> 
> Please help me, because of this and so many other questions I could not submit my EOI for the next round tomorrow


you can claim only after nov 2009.
Dont overclaim else when you apply visa it ll be rejected (thats how CO will take care of it)
while filing EOI everything after nov 2009 should be checked YES for the question is this occupation related and NO for everything before nov 2009.
Goodluck


----------



## Expecting189

sudhindrags said:


> ----------------------------- 189 -------------------------------------
> msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | 8 Sept 2014)
> sudhindrags(261311 | 65 points | 6 Oct 2014)



Consolidating the list

----------------------------- 189 -------------------------------------
msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | 8 Sept 2014)
sudhindrags (261311 | 65 points | 6 Oct 2014)
sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | 30 Sept2014)
Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | 23-Sep-2014)


----------



## msarkar_expat

Expecting189 said:


> Consolidating the list
> 
> ----------------------------- 189 -------------------------------------
> msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | 8 Sept 2014)
> sudhindrags (261311 | 65 points | 6 Oct 2014)
> sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | 30 Sept2014)
> Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | 23-Sep-2014)


There was a mistake on my part...corrected it ☺

msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | 8 Oct 2014)
sudhindrags (261311 | 65 points | 6 Oct 2014)
sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | 30 Sept2014)
Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | 23-Sep-2014)

Invitations will start coming in less than 30 mins...All the best folks!!!


----------



## Expecting189

I am unable to add my signature.
Tried from Quick Links but keep getting a msg "Sorry, you are not permitted to have a signature."
Did anyone else face this?


----------



## msarkar_expat

Expecting189 said:


> I am unable to add my signature.
> Tried from Quick Links but keep getting a msg "Sorry, you are not permitted to have a signature."
> Did anyone else face this?


I guess that's because you didn't cross the 5 posts benchmark.


----------



## msarkar_expat

Any luck anybody?


----------



## Raksinghgrt

I got invited. Put in EOI on 25/9 for general accountant with 65 points


----------



## msarkar_expat

congrats man...anyone else got the invite?


----------



## AdeelZahoor

Hey friends,

I got invitation just now. I applied for EOI on 16th Sept for 261312 with 60 points.

)


----------



## TheExpatriate

It's not yet Monday in Australia. Chill guys


----------



## msarkar_expat

TheExpatriate said:


> It's not yet Monday in Australia. Chill guys


It's Monday, the 13th in Australia


----------



## AdeelZahoor

Its 12:18 here. Can anybody tell me that how much money do I need to apply for PR.


----------



## Expecting189

Raksinghgrt said:


> I got invited. Put in EOI on 25/9 for general accountant with 65 points


Congrats Buddy!


----------



## TheExpatriate

msarkar_expat said:


> It's Monday, the 13th in Australia


it's not. In Adelaide it's 11:50 PM Sunday. In Brisbane, it's 11:20 PM Sunday.


----------



## msarkar_expat

Hi Expecting189,

Did you get invite?


----------



## Raksinghgrt

Expecting189 said:


> Congrats Buddy!


Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate

AdeelZahoor said:


> Its 12:18 here. Can anybody tell me that how much money do I need to apply for PR.


at which stage are you now? how many family members?


----------



## Raksinghgrt

AdeelZahoor said:


> Its 12:18 here. Can anybody tell me that how much money do I need to apply for PR.



About 3.5k


----------



## AdeelZahoor

TheExpatriate said:


> at which stage are you now? how many family members?


No family members. I am all alone.


----------



## TheExpatriate

AdeelZahoor said:


> No family members. I am all alone.


3800 AUD + Skills Assessment + IELTS + Meds + PCCs + Translations


----------



## AdeelZahoor

Raksinghgrt said:


> About 3.5k


Thanks. Also I have already applied for 485 and still no case officer is assigned to my case. Can I apply for PR in parallel.


----------



## Expecting189

AdeelZahoor said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I got invitation just now. I applied for EOI on 16th Sept for 261312 with 60 points.
> 
> )


Congrats!!!


----------



## TheExpatriate

AdeelZahoor said:


> Thanks. Also I have already applied for 485 and still no case officer is assigned to my case. Can I apply for PR in parallel.


yes, but if PR is decided first, you must IMMEDIATELY withdraw the 485 application, otherwise if it gets approved afterwards, it will cease your PR.

Also, if you applied for 485 it most probably means you are a fresh grad, make sure you have enough points for the PR


----------



## AdeelZahoor

Expecting189 said:


> Congrats!!!


Thank you


----------



## Raksinghgrt

AdeelZahoor said:


> Thanks. Also I have already applied for 485 and still no case officer is assigned to my case. Can I apply for PR in parallel.


Same situation as mine. We will have to withdraw 485 application. Hoping for a refund. Will call diac first thing in the morning.


----------



## AdeelZahoor

TheExpatriate said:


> yes, but if PR is decided first, you must IMMEDIATELY withdraw the 485 application, otherwise if it gets approved afterwards, it will cease your PR.
> 
> Also, if you applied for 485 it most probably means you are a fresh grad, make sure you have enough points for the PR



I have 60 points at the moment. 

age: 30 points
2 years education: 5 points
degree assessment: 15 points
Ielts: 10 points

Also what if I get my TR before PR. will it still cease my PR ? I am confused


----------



## AdeelZahoor

Raksinghgrt said:


> Same situation as mine. We will have to withdraw 485 application. Hoping for a refund. Will call diac first thing in the morning.


Seriously do we have a option to do that ? I am on a bridging visa. Do I need to apply for PR first then could withdraw from 485 ?


----------



## msarkar_expat

Anybody who submitted after 16th got invite for 2613?


----------



## Expecting189

msarkar_expat said:


> Hi Expecting189,
> 
> Did you get invite?


I have applied through an agent, will get to know tomorrow (he is not answering calls now!!!)


----------



## expat.ict

GinjaNINJA said:


> you can claim only after nov 2009.
> Dont overclaim else when you apply visa it ll be rejected (thats how CO will take care of it)
> while filing EOI everything after nov 2009 should be checked YES for the question is this occupation related and NO for everything before nov 2009.
> Goodluck



Thanks alot bro,
So I will just add all jobs before and after the assessment(as after the assessment I am working in some other company new job) but only select the third job and fourth job as relevant to claim points as per the letter??

But my first job started on *1st october* 2009 untill 30th April 2012 and the assessment letter said the employment after *November* 2009 is comparable, so I am confused for this third job I just add the employment from 1st oct 2009 to 30th april 2012 and claim? how come they exclude the first 2 months of the job as the roles were same....


----------



## sudhindrags

One question regarding filling the Visa application. There is a section which asks about Previous countries of residence. Should we mention all the countries visited? Or only long term travels? I have few business trips which went for 10-20 days.


----------



## Raksinghgrt

just checked with diac. No refund possible for 485. Once 189 has been lodged do withdraw the 485 application.


----------



## Raksinghgrt

AdeelZahoor said:


> Seriously do we have a option to do that ? I am on a bridging visa. Do I need to apply for PR first then could withdraw from 485 ?



just checked with diac. No refund possible for 485. Once 189 has been lodged do withdraw the 485 application.


----------



## TheExpatriate

AdeelZahoor said:


> I have 60 points at the moment.
> 
> age: 30 points
> 2 years education: 5 points
> degree assessment: 15 points
> Ielts: 10 points
> 
> Also what if I get my TR before PR. will it still cease my PR ? I am confused


No. If you get the TR before PR, it's fine, since PR will then override your TR. 

If you get PR before TR, you need to contact DIBP and withdraw TR application IMMEDIATELY after being granted the PR


----------



## m-abz

Anyy one got an invite after 16 may 2014 for ICT business analyst???with 60 point


----------



## TheExpatriate

Raksinghgrt said:


> just checked with diac. No refund possible for 485. Once 189 has been lodged do withdraw the 485 application.


Do NOT do that. Only withdraw 485 once PR is decided.


----------



## TheExpatriate

m-abz said:


> Anyy one got an invite after 16 may 2014 for ICT business analyst???with 60 point


As of invitation round on September 22nd (October 13th results not published yet), the cut-off date of effect for ICT Business Analyst is May 16th 03:04AM, which means only people who applied till that date and time received invite on Sep 22nd.

Oct 13th results will be published in a few days and it will give you further indication. When did you lodge your EOI?


----------



## gnisht

Submitted EOI on 30th september 2014 with 60 points for ANZSCO code 261311(analyst programmer) did not get invite in oct 13th round, what are the chances of getting invite on 27th oct ?
Little bit worried please help :fingerscrossed:


----------



## LILAS

gnisht said:


> Submitted EOI on 30th september 2014 with 60 points for ANZSCO code 261311(analyst programmer) did not get invite in oct 13th round, what are the chances of getting invite on 27th oct ?
> Little bit worried please help :fingerscrossed:


There is not much "waiting" for 2613. After a few days check the "visa date of effect" status on
http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/SkillSelect/results/13-october-2014.aspx


----------



## GinjaNINJA

gnisht said:


> Submitted EOI on 30th september 2014 with 60 points for ANZSCO code 261311(analyst programmer) did not get invite in oct 13th round, what are the chances of getting invite on 27th oct ?
> Little bit worried please help :fingerscrossed:


Buddy with 60 points its always 2 to 3 rounds max. take a chill pill and do what you are doing, you are done with 1st round. Its normal nothing to be worried about. have your visa docs in place. Goodluck


----------



## gnisht

LILAS said:


> There is not much "waiting" for 2613. After a few days check the "visa date of effect" status on
> http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/SkillSelect/results/13-october-2014.aspx


Thank you


----------



## gnisht

GinjaNINJA said:


> Buddy with 60 points its always 2 to 3 rounds max. take a chill pill and do what you are doing, you are done with 1st round. Its normal nothing to be worried about. have your visa docs in place. Goodluck


Thank for the info  I'm worried becoz i will turn 33 by dec 6th and there will be decrement in my skill select point so so little bit tensed


----------



## Expecting189

gnisht said:


> Submitted EOI on 30th september 2014 with 60 points for ANZSCO code 261311(analyst programmer) did not get invite in oct 13th round, what are the chances of getting invite on 27th oct ?
> Little bit worried please help :fingerscrossed:


Hey gnisht, 
I have added your details to the list below, request others to add their details to the same.

------------------ 189 --------------------
msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014)
sudhindrags (261311 | 65 points | EOI: 6-Oct-2014 | INVITE: 13-Oct-2014)
sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014)
AdeelZahoor (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 16-Sep-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014)


----------



## msarkar_expat

So, that means after 16th nobody from this forum received invitation on this round.


----------



## m-abz

TheExpatriate said:


> As of invitation round on September 22nd (October 13th results not published yet), the cut-off date of effect for ICT Business Analyst is May 16th 03:04AM, which means only people who applied till that date and time received invite on Sep 22nd.
> 
> Oct 13th results will be published in a few days and it will give you further indication. When did you lodge your EOI?


i lodged it in 16 july 2014 ict business anaylyst with 60 points im over waiting been 3 month


----------



## Raksinghgrt

TheExpatriate said:


> Do NOT do that. Only withdraw 485 once PR is decided.


I spoke to diac. The reason i can withdraw is because my student visa is still valid till 15th march 2015. The reason he also said to withdraw was because once we apply for 189 a bridging visa is granted anyway.


----------



## anesonaus

Please add me too 

I have submitted on 11th October




Expecting189 said:


> Hey gnisht,
> I have added your details to the list below, request others to add their details to the same.
> 
> ------------------ 189 --------------------
> msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014)
> sudhindrags (261311 | 65 points | EOI: 6-Oct-2014 | INVITE: 13-Oct-2014)
> sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
> Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014)
> AdeelZahoor (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 16-Sep-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
> gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014)


***********************
ACS : 30th Sept 2014 ; ACS Result : 9th Oct 2014


----------



## msarkar_expat

Hi anesonaus,

Please mention the code you have applied for and also the total point you have.

Thanks,
MS


----------



## jeba

Hi Guys,

I submitted my EOI with 60 points on 10th Oct and 261313 occupation code. How much time it will take to get the invitation?
I went through the tread and it seems fairly quick now.

__________________
*Visa:* 189 | *ANZSCO Code:* 261313 | *ACS:* 08-Jan-2014, Positive |* IELTS:* 06-July-2016: L6.5,R6.5,W6.5,S6.5 | *EOI Submitted:* 10-Oct-2014 with 60 points | *Invite:* Pending


----------



## jeba

I have added my details to the list

Thanks,
JB

------------------ 189 --------------------
msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014)
sudhindrags (261311 | 65 points | EOI: 6-Oct-2014 | INVITE: 13-Oct-2014)
sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014)
AdeelZahoor (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 16-Sep-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014)
Jeba (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 10-Oct-2014)

__________________
*Visa: *189 | *ANZSCO Code:* 261313 | *ACS: *08-Jan-2014, Positive | *IELTS:* 06-July-2016: L6.5,R6.5,W6.5,S6.5 | *EOI Submitted:* 10-Oct-2014 with 60 points | *Invite:* Pending


----------



## gig

Hi seniors pls help
In EOI form under education part, there was not a field "campus name" but when i saved, this part shown campus name field blank after institution name field. So from where i have to fill campus name so this will not show blank.


----------



## syedraza

Expecting189 said:


> Hey gnisht,
> I have added your details to the list below, request others to add their details to the same.
> 
> ------------------ 189 --------------------
> msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014)
> sudhindrags (261311 | 65 points | EOI: 6-Oct-2014 | INVITE: 13-Oct-2014)
> sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
> Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014)
> AdeelZahoor (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 16-Sep-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
> gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014)


Hi can you please add my details as well in the above.

SyedRaza (261312 | 60 Points | EOI: 2-Oct-2014)


----------



## myphexpat

Expecting189 said:


> Hey gnisht,
> I have added your details to the list below, request others to add their details to the same.
> 
> ------------------ 189 --------------------
> msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014)
> sudhindrags (261311 | 65 points | EOI: 6-Oct-2014 | INVITE: 13-Oct-2014)
> sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
> Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014)
> AdeelZahoor (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 16-Sep-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
> gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014)


add me in the list too!

261313- Software engineer
EOI submitted 20-09-2014
Points claimed - 60 points

Hopefully all of us will get invited next round. 

Best of luck to all of us.


----------



## myphexpat

myphexpat said:


> add me in the list too!
> 
> 261313- Software engineer
> EOI submitted 20-09-2014
> Points claimed - 60 points
> 
> Hopefully all of us will get invited next round.
> 
> Best of luck to all of us.


btw its for 189 skilled independent


----------



## Expecting189

myphexpat said:


> add me in the list too!
> 
> 261313- Software engineer
> EOI submitted 20-09-2014
> Points claimed - 60 points
> 
> Hopefully all of us will get invited next round.
> 
> Best of luck to all of us.


Adding some more details.

------------------ 189 --------------------
msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014)
sudhindrags (261311 | 65 points | EOI: 6-Oct-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014)
AdeelZahoor (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 16-Sep-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014)
Jeba (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 10-Oct-2014)
SyedRaza (261312 | 60 Points | EOI: 2-Oct-2014)
myphexpat (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 20-Sep-2014)
anesonaus ( ?| ? points | EOI: 11-Oct-2014)


@anesonaus please update your *ANZSCO Code* and *points*.


----------



## tabi50

Add me in.
261313- Software engineer
EOI submitted 13-10-2014
Points claimed - 60 points


----------



## lazzyfellow

Please add mine also:
Lazzyfellow (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 5-Oct-2014)

Can you please give me the link where you are putting these information?


----------



## Expecting189

lazzyfellow said:


> Please add mine also:
> Lazzyfellow (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 5-Oct-2014)
> 
> Can you please give me the link where you are putting these information?


Hey Lazzyfellow,

I reply to a quote and just keep adding more details to the last updated list.
If you are unable to do so it may be because you have not made more than 5 posts yet.

------------------ 189 --------------------
msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014)
sudhindrags (261311 | 65 points | EOI: 6-Oct-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014)
AdeelZahoor (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 16-Sep-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014)
Jeba (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 10-Oct-2014)
SyedRaza (261312 | 60 Points | EOI: 2-Oct-2014)
myphexpat (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 20-Sep-2014)
Lazzyfellow (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 5-Oct-2014)
tabi50 (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 13-Oct-2014)
anesonaus ( ?| ? points | EOI: 11-Oct-2014)


----------



## myphexpat

Expecting189 said:


> Hey Lazzyfellow,
> 
> I reply to a quote and just keep adding more details to the last updated list.
> If you are unable to do so it may be because you have not made more than 5 posts yet.
> 
> ------------------ 189 --------------------
> msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014)
> sudhindrags (261311 | 65 points | EOI: 6-Oct-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
> sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
> Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014)
> AdeelZahoor (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 16-Sep-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
> gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014)
> Jeba (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 10-Oct-2014)
> SyedRaza (261312 | 60 Points | EOI: 2-Oct-2014)
> myphexpat (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 20-Sep-2014)
> Lazzyfellow (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 5-Oct-2014)
> tabi50 (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 13-Oct-2014)
> anesonaus ( ?| ? points | EOI: 11-Oct-2014)


I think most 60-pointers didnt get invited last time.... Let's join forces in fingercrossing.  Lets pop a bottle of champagne 2 weeks from now!  <think positive>


----------



## TheExpatriate

myphexpat said:


> I think most 60-pointers didnt get invited last time.... Let's join forces in fingercrossing.  Lets pop a bottle of champagne 2 weeks from now!  <think positive>


not just about being a 60 pointer, Your ANZSCO and EOI Date of effect significantly affect when you get invited especially when you have 60 points only


----------



## jeba

TheExpatriate said:


> not just about being a 60 pointer, Your ANZSCO and EOI Date of effect significantly affect when you get invited especially when you have 60 points only


I believe below is the order they will pick up the EOIs which we have posted overhear. 

------------------ 189 --------------------
sudhindrags (261311 | 65 points | EOI: 6-Oct-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
AdeelZahoor (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 16-Sep-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
myphexpat (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 20-Sep-2014)
Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014)
sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014)
SyedRaza (261312 | 60 Points | EOI: 2-Oct-2014)
Lazzyfellow (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 5-Oct-2014)
msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014)
Jeba (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 10-Oct-2014)
anesonaus ( ?| ? points | EOI: 11-Oct-2014)
tabi50 (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 13-Oct-2014)


Thanks,
JB

*Visa:* 189 | *ANZSCO Code:* 261313 | *ACS:* 08-Jan-2014, Positive | *IELTS:* 06-July-2016: L6.5,R6.5,W6.5,S6.5 | *EOI Submitted:* 10-Oct-2014 with 60 points | *Invite:* Pending


----------



## SVD

Add me in the list please

For 189
261313 | 60 Points | EOI: 28-Sep-2014


----------



## msarkar_expat

SVD said:


> Add me in the list please
> 
> For 189
> 261313 | 60 Points | EOI: 28-Sep-2014


Added 

------------------ 189 --------------------

myphexpat (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 20-Sep-2014)
Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014)
SVD(261313 | 60 points | EOI: 28-Sep-2014)
sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014)
SyedRaza (261312 | 60 Points | EOI: 2-Oct-2014)
Lazzyfellow (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 5-Oct-2014)
msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014)
Jeba (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 10-Oct-2014)
anesonaus ( ?| ? points | EOI: 11-Oct-2014)
tabi50 (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 13-Oct-2014)


----------



## expat.ict

Hi,

This is my second part of the question which I asked before, a couple member told me to split jobs in work experience part of EOI, since in my assessment letter the included only part of the third job as relevant and comparable, so members asked me to exclude the jobs totally not assessed and split the one for which they found comparable.


But at that time I was working in a company and I continued to work for the next 2 months in same company after i submitted my assessment on July 31 and in letter they they said its relevant from August 2012 to July 2013(the date i submit for assessment), So in EOI I should also split this job and select yes as relevant only until july 31?? or put complete job until september 2013??


----------



## Expecting189

msarkar_expat said:


> Added
> 
> ------------------ 189 --------------------
> 
> myphexpat (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 20-Sep-2014)
> Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014)
> SVD(261313 | 60 points | EOI: 28-Sep-2014)
> sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
> gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014)
> SyedRaza (261312 | 60 Points | EOI: 2-Oct-2014)
> Lazzyfellow (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 5-Oct-2014)
> msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014)
> Jeba (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 10-Oct-2014)
> anesonaus ( ?| ? points | EOI: 11-Oct-2014)
> tabi50 (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 13-Oct-2014)


Adding info about ones who have got an invite, this helps track last known invites.

------------------ 189 --------------------
sudhindrags (261311 | 65 points | EOI: 6-Oct-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
AdeelZahoor (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 16-Sep-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
myphexpat (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 20-Sep-2014)
Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014)
SVD(261313 | 60 points | EOI: 28-Sep-2014)
sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014)
SyedRaza (261312 | 60 Points | EOI: 2-Oct-2014)
Lazzyfellow (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 5-Oct-2014)
msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014)
Jeba (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 10-Oct-2014)
anesonaus ( ?| ? points | EOI: 11-Oct-2014)
tabi50 (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 13-Oct-2014)


----------



## msarkar_expat

Hi Guys,

Skillselect report is out for 13th Oct round. Date of effect for 2613 is 20th sept. That's the reason most of us didn't get invite.

Thank,
MS


----------



## sushree

Expecting189 said:


> Adding info about ones who have got an invite, this helps track last known invites.
> 
> ------------------ 189 --------------------
> sudhindrags (261311 | 65 points | EOI: 6-Oct-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
> AdeelZahoor (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 16-Sep-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
> myphexpat (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 20-Sep-2014)
> Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014)
> SVD(261313 | 60 points | EOI: 28-Sep-2014)
> sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
> gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014)
> SyedRaza (261312 | 60 Points | EOI: 2-Oct-2014)
> Lazzyfellow (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 5-Oct-2014)
> msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014)
> Jeba (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 10-Oct-2014)
> anesonaus ( ?| ? points | EOI: 11-Oct-2014)
> tabi50 (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 13-Oct-2014)




Please add the state as well for which they have got invitation.


Sushree


----------



## sushree

msarkar_expat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Skillselect report is out for 13th Oct round. Date of effect for 2613 is 20th sept. That's the reason most of us didn't get invite.
> 
> Thank,
> MS


What do they mean by Date of effect exactly? Please help I am confused..


Sushree


----------



## myphexpat

sushree said:


> What do they mean by Date of effect exactly? Please help I am confused..
> 
> 
> Sushree


hahaha!! I submitted mine 20/09. just a difference of HOURS!!!! My ged!!!! LOL

*20/09/2014 7:58AM*


----------



## msarkar_expat

myphexpat said:


> hahaha!! I submitted mine 20/09. just a difference of HOURS!!!! My ged!!!! LOL
> 
> *20/09/2014 7:58AM*


Bad luck this time, but you'll sure get the invite at the next round.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3

sushree said:


> What do they mean by Date of effect exactly? Please help I am confused..
> 
> 
> Sushree


Sushree, 

Date of effect is the cut off date and time for each Round. Suppose the date of effect for round is on 15 October 2014(random date) is 27 August 2014, 2.20am, it will mean that the last applicant who got invited for the 15 Oct round had submitted his EOI on 27 August 2014, 2.20am. I hope this helps!

Warm Regards,
Nivedita


----------



## myphexpat

niveditanwr3 said:


> Sushree,
> 
> Date of effect is the cut off date and time for each Round. Suppose the date of effect for round is on 15 October 2014(random date) is 27 August 2014, 2.20am, it will mean that the last applicant who got invited for the 15 Oct round had submitted his EOI on 27 August 2014, 2.20am. I hope this helps!
> 
> Warm Regards,
> Nivedita


I think to simplify the explanation.

That is SORTED by the HIGHEST score, and EARLIEST date and time.

on my case, say. I submitted 20/09 @1:55pm with 60 points
another person submitted 20/09 @7:05am with 60 points.

in immi when it says, the cut off date is 20/09 @7:05am and 60 points.


those that submitted:

FIRST: greater than 60 points get selected, 
SECOND: 60 points earlier than 20/09 @7:05am get selected. 


Meaning I am excluded for this invitation round.


----------



## sushree

myphexpat said:


> I think to simplify the explanation.
> 
> That is SORTED by the HIGHEST score, and EARLIEST date and time.
> 
> on my case, say. I submitted 20/09 @1:55pm with 60 points
> another person submitted 20/09 @7:05am with 60 points.
> 
> in immi when it says, the cut off date is 20/09 @7:05am and 60 points.
> 
> 
> those that submitted:
> 
> FIRST: greater than 60 points get selected,
> SECOND: 60 points earlier than 20/09 @7:05am get selected.
> 
> 
> Meaning I am excluded for this invitation round.



I have submitted my EOI in August and still have not heard from them. SO what does this mean?

Sushree


----------



## sushree

I have applied for Vic state in August and have heard nothing from them since the acknowledgement email. They have stopped taking new applications from 1st October. So the applications submitted before should be processed. I am not sure what for they are waiting. Vic state has been rejecting applications after waiting for 14-15 weeks. 


Sushree


----------



## msarkar_expat

sushree said:


> I have applied for Vic state in August and have heard nothing from them since the acknowledgement email. They have stopped taking new applications from 1st October. So the applications submitted before should be processed. I am not sure what for they are waiting. Vic state has been rejecting applications after waiting for 14-15 weeks.
> 
> 
> Sushree


Cut-off date is only applicable to 189 applicants. 190 follows a different processing mechanusm , I guess.


----------



## myphexpat

sushree said:


> I have submitted my EOI in August and still have not heard from them. SO what does this mean?
> 
> Sushree


really? what is your ANZSCO code? You sure you submitted it and did not do any changes in your EOI? 

It is clearly stated there in IMMI site that it's score and date priority. It's not one that I made up.


----------



## myphexpat

sushree said:


> I have applied for Vic state in August and have heard nothing from them since the acknowledgement email. They have stopped taking new applications from 1st October. So the applications submitted before should be processed. I am not sure what for they are waiting. Vic state has been rejecting applications after waiting for 14-15 weeks.
> 
> 
> Sushree


Oh this made sense. Yes, it's only applicable to 189.

For 190, once you have a state nomination already, you are automatically invited. Hope it made clear.


----------



## sushree

myphexpat said:


> really? what is your ANZSCO code? You sure you submitted it and did not do any changes in your EOI?
> 
> It is clearly stated there in IMMI site that it's score and date priority. It's not one that I made up.



I have submitted and got their acknowledgement. I have applied as a tester.

Sushree


----------



## Abhinav.brly

Hello Friends !!
Greeting for the day !!
Need your support regarding few query of EOI. 
I & my friend applied for Vetaasses Assesment at the same day with different Job Code. He had received positive result yesterday but I have not received till now. Pls update weather different job Codes have different timelines for result declaration of evaluation.
Secondly my Friend have not cleared IELTS till date, Weather he can appply for EOI in the time being or should wait for IELTS scores. If he apply without scores what would be the results if he is not able to produce IELTS later also.
Seeking for your support for the said quesry.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Abhinav.brly said:


> Hello Friends !!
> Greeting for the day !!
> Need your support regarding few query of EOI.
> I & my friend applied for Vetaasses Assesment at the same day with different Job Code. He had received positive result yesterday but I have not received till now. Pls update weather different job Codes have different timelines for result declaration of evaluation.
> Secondly my Friend have not cleared IELTS till date, Weather he can appply for EOI in the time being or should wait for IELTS scores. If he apply without scores what would be the results if he is not able to produce IELTS later also.
> Seeking for your support for the said quesry.


if he applies for the EOI without IELTS and "claims" an IELTS Score on the EOI, and later on the CO realizes his EOI predates his IELTS TRF Date, he will be rejected.


----------



## Abhinav.brly

If he do not claim points of IELTS at the time of EOI can he process currently.

What's is step ahead EOI without IELTS.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Abhinav.brly said:


> If he do not claim points of IELTS at the time of EOI can he process currently.
> 
> What's is step ahead EOI without IELTS.


Please DO NOT give WRONG information. You can NOT apply without IELTS 6 at least, which is the BARE MINIMUM for a skilled immigrant, and if IELTS date is after EOI date, your case will get rejected for visa fraud.


----------



## lazzyfellow

Hi, 
anybody noticed that, for 2613 occupation, it took only 4 days to fill up the quota of 211 invitations. quite frustrating!


----------



## maq_qatar

lazzyfellow said:


> Hi,
> anybody noticed that, for 2613 occupation, it took only 4 days to fill up the quota of 211 invitations. quite frustrating!


Invitation happens only 2 times in a month for 189.
Which 4 days are you considering?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## lazzyfellow

maq_qatar said:


> Invitation happens only 2 times in a month for 189.
> Which 4 days are you considering?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


22 Sep invitation round: cut off date: 16th September
13 Oct invitation round: cut off date: 20th Septemeber

that means in 4 days, 211 invitation filled up for 2613 category.

Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## sudhindrags

lazzyfellow said:


> 22 Sep invitation round: cut off date: 16th September
> 13 Oct invitation round: cut off date: 20th Septemeber
> 
> that means in 4 days, 211 invitation filled up for 2613 category.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong.


Is this cut off only for people applying with 60 points?


----------



## jeba

sudhindrags said:


> Is this cut off only for people applying with 60 points?


Yes. Only for 60 points holders. 
Hopefully it will cover more days during next cycle. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SVD

lazzyfellow said:


> 22 Sep invitation round: cut off date: 16th September
> 13 Oct invitation round: cut off date: 20th Septemeber
> 
> that means in 4 days, 211 invitation filled up for 2613 category.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong.



Here is what I believe would have happened.

The Invitation Round Before 8Sep was on 29 Aug.
So the gap was only 10 days meaning, less people got the chance to apply, so people with 65 Points applying would have also been less, in a window of 10 days between 2 rounds.

After 8 Sep, it was on 22 Sep meaning a Normal 14 days window... Considering 4 more days as compared to the previous one, number of EOIs received would have been more and thus some more people with 65 would have managed to get inn time.

September was a 5 week month, so the gap between the two rounds went to 20 days, so a lot more people with 65 points would have managed to squeeze in, reducing the number of people with 60 who got invited.

Things are back to Normal - 14 days gap... so hopefully, for us with 60 Points things will move faster!


----------



## hasdrubal

SVD said:


> Here is what I believe would have happened.
> 
> The Invitation Round Before 8Sep was on 29 Aug.
> So the gap was only 10 days meaning, less people got the chance to apply, so people with 65 Points applying would have also been less, in a window of 10 days between 2 rounds.
> 
> After 8 Sep, it was on 22 Sep meaning a Normal 14 days window... Considering 4 more days as compared to the previous one, number of EOIs received would have been more and thus some more people with 65 would have managed to get inn time.
> 
> September was a 5 week month, so the gap between the two rounds went to 20 days, so a lot more people with 65 points would have managed to squeeze in, reducing the number of people with 60 who got invited.
> 
> Things are back to Normal - 14 days gap... so hopefully, for us with 60 Points things will move faster!


Plausible. But still, I think people with over 65 Points have increased immensely. Only 4 days is really frustrating.


----------



## msarkar_expat

If it follows the previous patterns, next week should be pretty good for 60 pointers. All we can do is analyse, speculate and hope for the best


----------



## maq_qatar

lazzyfellow said:


> 22 Sep invitation round: cut off date: 16th September
> 13 Oct invitation round: cut off date: 20th Septemeber
> 
> that means in 4 days, 211 invitation filled up for 2613 category.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong.


Yes you are correct but i think 4 days for only 60 pointers cutoff may it include 65 or more for more thn 4 days.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

maq_qatar said:


> Yes you are correct but i think 4 days for only 60 pointers cutoff may it include 65 or more for more thn 4 days.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


And as per my exp last year this will go slow in dec and jan because of new lot of students international student.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Expecting189

SVD said:


> Here is what I believe would have happened.
> 
> The Invitation Round Before 8Sep was on 29 Aug.
> So the gap was only 10 days meaning, less people got the chance to apply, so people with 65 Points applying would have also been less, in a window of 10 days between 2 rounds.
> 
> After 8 Sep, it was on 22 Sep meaning a Normal 14 days window... Considering 4 more days as compared to the previous one, number of EOIs received would have been more and thus some more people with 65 would have managed to get inn time.
> 
> September was a 5 week month, so the gap between the two rounds went to 20 days, so a lot more people with 65 points would have managed to squeeze in, reducing the number of people with 60 who got invited.
> 
> Things are back to Normal - 14 days gap... so hopefully, for us with 60 Points things will move faster!


Adding to SVD thoughts...

1. Since the cut off for 13th October was 60 points it implies that everyone with points 65 or more have been invited. That surely was a huge group of people considering there was a 21 day gap since the round prior to 13th October.
2. From the data published by IMMI for over a few months it seems that on an average 200 to 215 invites are sent out for 'Occupation Id' 2613 per round. Going by that there seems to be a cut off on the number of invites as well.
3. Now since for 13th October round there were more people with 60+ points, and if there is a cut off on invites per round, then it makes sense that there will be less invites for people with 60 points.


----------



## Expecting189

sudhindrags said:


> Is this cut off only for people applying with 60 points?


Yes, in all probability it should be for people with 60 points.

I will take your case as proof. 
You had applied for the 'Occupation Id' 2613 on 6th October (06/10/2014) and got an invite on 13th October. 
The IMMI site states that for 2613 the 'Visa date of effect' (cut off date) is 20/09/2014 7:58AM for the 13th October round.
Had this cut off not been for 60 pointers then it should at least have been 6th October (the date you submitted your EOI).
Thanks for sharing your data, now I think we know for sure that the *Visa date of effect* is the *EOI submitted date for lowest points* (60 in this case) *that received an invite*.
Cheers to all those who have shared their details.


----------



## ashish1137

Expecting189 said:


> Yes, in all probability it should be for people with 60 points.
> 
> I will take your case as proof.
> You had applied for the 'Occupation Id' 2613 on 6th October (06/10/2014) and got an invite on 13th October.
> The IMMI site states that for 2613 the 'Visa date of effect' (cut off date) is 20/09/2014 7:58AM for the 13th October round.
> Had this cut off not been for 60 pointers then it should at least have been 6th October (the date you submitted your EOI).
> Thanks for sharing your data, now I think we know for sure that the Visa date of effect is the EOI submitted date for lowest points (60 in this case) that received an invite.
> Cheers to all those who have shared their details.


visa date of effect can be for more points as well. Consider case for ICT Business Analyst trade. it has cutoff as 65 points during the start and now doe is for 60 pointers but gap is 5 months. doe and points cutoff are both mentioned under reports tab in skill select website. Please explore for more details.


----------



## vtiru

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI on 26th September 2014 and waiting for an invite. Please help me on the below query.

IELTS - R-9,L-7.5,S-8.5,W-7.
Points - 60
EOI submission date - 26th September 2014.
Occupation ID - 261313.

Can anyone help me understand, when my EOI application would get a response?. I read the previous threads and it says that the two invitation for the month of September is done. If thats the case, how long do I have to wait for this?

Thanks,
Vtiru


----------



## ashish1137

vtiru said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 26th September 2014 and waiting for an invite. Please help me on the below query.
> 
> IELTS - R-9,L-7.5,S-8.5,W-7.
> Points - 60
> EOI submission date - 26th September 2014.
> Occupation ID - 261313.
> 
> Can anyone help me understand, when my EOI application would get a response?. I read the previous threads and it says that the two invitation for the month of September is done. If thats the case, how long do I have to wait for this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vtiru


Did you check the current visa date of effect and cutoff??


----------



## vtiru

No Ashish, I dont know how to check it.  

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Expecting189

ashish1137 said:


> visa date of effect can be for more points as well. Consider case for ICT Business Analyst trade. it has cutoff as 65 points during the start and now doe is for 60 pointers but gap is 5 months. doe and points cutoff are both mentioned under reports tab in skill select website. Please explore for more details.


The Visa date of effect can definitely be for more points, that has never been contested!
I have mentioned that the *Visa date of effect* is the *EOI submitted date for lowest points that received an invite*.
Now the lowest points is the cut off (which can be 60, 65, 70, etc...) and is not bound to be 60 always.

The thread of discussion to which I had replied was *specifically for the 13th December* round for 'Occupation Id' 2613, *which had a
cut off of 60 points*. Hence you may find the reference to 60 points in my post. You may have missed considering that 

For the rounds you referred to, where the cut off points for ICT was 65 implies that people with 60 points did not even get an invite for that Occupation Id in that round.
Hence it follows that the Visa date of effect cannot be for 60 pointers as none got an invite.

Lets consider this scenario for some arbitrary round:
1. Occupation Id - X, Cut-off points - 60, Visa date of effect - 1st Mar 2013, abcd AM
2. Occupation Id - Y, Cut-off points - 65, Visa date of effect - 3rd Mar 2013, pqrl AM

Going by 'Visa date of effect is the EOI submitted date for lowest points which was the last that received an invite' it would stand to mean:
1. For Occupation Id - X the last person who got an invite for that round had 60 points and had submitted his/her EOI on 1st Mar 2013, abcd AM
2. For Occupation Id - Y the last person who got an invite for that round had 65 points and had submitted his/her EOI on 3rd Mar 2013, pqrl AM

Hence the cut off dates are 1st Mar 2013 and 3rd Mar 2013 respectively.

Am I making sense?


----------



## Expecting189

vtiru said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 26th September 2014 and waiting for an invite. Please help me on the below query.
> 
> IELTS - R-9,L-7.5,S-8.5,W-7.
> Points - 60
> EOI submission date - 26th September 2014.
> Occupation ID - 261313.
> 
> Can anyone help me understand, when my EOI application would get a response?. I read the previous threads and it says that the two invitation for the month of September is done. If thats the case, how long do I have to wait for this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vtiru


Hey vtiru,

you can get the details for the 13th October round at the link
SkillSelect - 13 October 2014 round results

Going by those details it seems that the last person for Occupation Id 2613, who had 60 points and got an invite had submitted his/her EOI on 20/09/2014 7:58AM.
Since you submitted your EOI at a later date (after 20/09/2014), you will have to wait for future rounds to get an invite.
We have a list of people who are waiting for an invite, will add you to it.


----------



## Expecting189

Adding vtiru to the list.

------------------ 189 --------------------
sudhindrags (261311 | 65 points | EOI: 6-Oct-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
AdeelZahoor (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 16-Sep-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
myphexpat (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 20-Sep-2014)
Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014)
vtiru (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 26-Sep-2014)
sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014)
SyedRaza (261312 | 60 Points | EOI: 2-Oct-2014)
Lazzyfellow (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 5-Oct-2014)
msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014)
Jeba (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 10-Oct-2014)
anesonaus ( ?| ? points | EOI: 11-Oct-2014)
tabi50 (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 13-Oct-2014)


----------



## ashish1137

Expecting189 said:


> The Visa date of effect can definitely be for more points, that has never been contested!
> I have mentioned that the Visa date of effect is the EOI submitted date for lowest points that received an invite.
> Now the lowest points is the cut off (which can be 60, 65, 70, etc...) and is not bound to be 60 always.
> 
> The thread of discussion to which I had replied was specifically for the 13th December round for 'Occupation Id' 2613, which had a
> cut off of 60 points. Hence you may find the reference to 60 points in my post. You may have missed considering that
> 
> For the rounds you referred to, where the cut off points for ICT was 65 implies that people with 60 points did not even get an invite for that Occupation Id in that round.
> Hence it follows that the Visa date of effect cannot be for 60 pointers as none got an invite.
> 
> Lets consider this scenario for some arbitrary round:
> 1. Occupation Id - X, Cut-off points - 60, Visa date of effect - 1st Mar 2013, abcd AM
> 2. Occupation Id - Y, Cut-off points - 65, Visa date of effect - 3rd Mar 2013, pqrl AM
> 
> Going by 'Visa date of effect is the EOI submitted date for lowest points which was the last that received an invite' it would stand to mean:
> 1. For Occupation Id - X the last person who got an invite for that round had 60 points and had submitted his/her EOI on 1st Mar 2013, abcd AM
> 2. For Occupation Id - Y the last person who got an invite for that round had 65 points and had submitted his/her EOI on 3rd Mar 2013, pqrl AM
> 
> Hence the cut off dates are 1st Mar 2013 and 3rd Mar 2013 respectively.
> 
> Am I making sense?


yes, you definately are making sense. I might have missed certain points. My bad. 

So chill mate. 

Cheers to the process and life thereafter.


----------



## ashish1137

vtiru said:


> No Ashish, I dont know how to check it.
> 
> Thanks for your reply


Thiru, going by what Expecting 189 mentioned, you will positively get invite in next round which will be i think next week of october. so wait until next sunday 08:00 pm and you will get an email. the rounds happen on 2nd and 4th monday's of every month (as far as i can recall).


----------



## Expecting189

ashish1137 said:


> yes, you definately are making sense. I might have missed certain points. My bad.
> 
> So chill mate.
> 
> Cheers to the process and life thereafter.



No issues buddy 
Wish you the very best for November 1st and beyond!!!


----------



## SVD

Adding Myself... and taking off people already invited

------------------ 189 --------------------
myphexpat (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 20-Sep-2014)
Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014)
vtiru (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 26-Sep-2014)
SVD (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 28-Sep-2014)
sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014)
SyedRaza (261312 | 60 Points | EOI: 2-Oct-2014)
Lazzyfellow (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 5-Oct-2014)
msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014)
Jeba (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 10-Oct-2014)
anesonaus ( ?| ? points | EOI: 11-Oct-2014)
tabi50 (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 13-Oct-2014)


----------



## gnisht

SVD said:


> Adding Myself... and taking off people already invited
> 
> ------------------ 189 --------------------
> myphexpat (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 20-Sep-2014)
> Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014)
> vtiru (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 26-Sep-2014)
> SVD (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 28-Sep-2014)
> sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
> gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014)
> SyedRaza (261312 | 60 Points | EOI: 2-Oct-2014)
> Lazzyfellow (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 5-Oct-2014)
> msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014)
> Jeba (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 10-Oct-2014)
> anesonaus ( ?| ? points | EOI: 11-Oct-2014)
> tabi50 (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 13-Oct-2014)



Based on this analyst what would be the expected cut off date for oct 27th EOI?


----------



## Expecting189

Please do not remove data about people who have received an invite. Doing so we lose some important data, things like the specific ANZSCO codes associated with invites and the points for each. As far as I know IMMI provides data only for 'Occupation Ids' like 2613.

Adding info about invited people.
------------------ 189 --------------------
sudhindrags (261311 | 65 points | EOI: 6-Oct-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
AdeelZahoor (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 16-Sep-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
myphexpat (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 20-Sep-2014)
Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014)
vtiru (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 26-Sep-2014)
SVD (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 28-Sep-2014)
sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014)
SyedRaza (261312 | 60 Points | EOI: 2-Oct-2014)
Lazzyfellow (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 5-Oct-2014)
msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014)
Jeba (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 10-Oct-2014)
anesonaus ( ?| ? points | EOI: 11-Oct-2014)
tabi50 (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 13-Oct-2014)


----------



## sivakumar s s

I am being proudly to join this group


----------



## mike_0707

HI All,

I am new to this thread and require some advice. I am having 55 points for the occupation code 261313 Software Engineer and looking for 5 points from State Sponsor. 

My points are based on below calculation

Occupation code:-261313

age 30 points
degree 15 points
IELTS 0 points
experience 5 points
partner skills 5 points
State sponsor 5 points
total 60 points including State Sponsor. 

My wife is having 55 points as per below points

Occupation code:-224113 Statistician

age 30 points
degree 15 points
IELTS 0 points
experience 5 points
partner skills 5 points
State sponsor 5 points

I am interested in NSW state Sponsorship but unfortunately they have suspended ICT so I have to wait till Jan Intake. So I am planning to make my wife as main applicant and apply for VIC state which is sponsoring Statisticians. Victoria time lines are 12 weeks 

1) so can I raise an EOI keeping my wife as main applicant to VIC state?
2) Since victoria timelines are 12 weeks if VIC EOI is still in progress can I raise another EOI me as main applicant for NSW state sponsorship?


----------



## TheExpatriate

mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am new to this thread and require some advice. I am having 55 points for the occupation code 261313 Software Engineer and looking for 5 points from State Sponsor.
> 
> My points are based on below calculation
> 
> Occupation code:-261313
> 
> age 30 points
> degree 15 points
> IELTS 0 points
> experience 5 points
> partner skills 5 points
> State sponsor 5 points
> total 60 points including State Sponsor.
> 
> My wife is having 55 points as per below points
> 
> Occupation code:-224113 Statistician
> 
> age 30 points
> degree 15 points
> IELTS 0 points
> experience 5 points
> partner skills 5 points
> State sponsor 5 points
> 
> I am interested in NSW state Sponsorship but unfortunately they have suspended ICT so I have to wait till Jan Intake. So I am planning to make my wife as main applicant and apply for VIC state which is sponsoring Statisticians. Victoria time lines are 12 weeks
> 
> 1) so can I raise an EOI keeping my wife as main applicant to VIC state?
> 2) Since victoria timelines are 12 weeks if VIC EOI is still in progress can I raise another EOI me as main applicant for NSW state sponsorship?



VIC suspended all ICT ANZSCO Codes.

I'd say try harder on IELTS and go for 189

if your wife is in VIC list yes you can do so of course


----------



## GinjaNINJA

mike_0707 said:


> hi all,
> 
> i am new to this thread and require some advice. I am having 55 points for the occupation code 261313 software engineer and looking for 5 points from state sponsor.
> 
> My points are based on below calculation
> 
> occupation code:-261313
> 
> age 30 points
> degree 15 points
> ielts 0 points
> experience 5 points
> partner skills 5 points
> state sponsor 5 points
> total 60 points including state sponsor.
> 
> My wife is having 55 points as per below points
> 
> occupation code:-224113 statistician
> 
> age 30 points
> degree 15 points
> ielts 0 points
> experience 5 points
> partner skills 5 points
> state sponsor 5 points
> 
> i am interested in nsw state sponsorship but unfortunately they have suspended ict so i have to wait till jan intake. So i am planning to make my wife as main applicant and apply for vic state which is sponsoring statisticians. Victoria time lines are 12 weeks
> 
> 1) so can i raise an eoi keeping my wife as main applicant to vic state?
> 2) since victoria timelines are 12 weeks if vic eoi is still in progress can i raise another eoi me as main applicant for nsw state sponsorship?


1. Yes
2. Yes


----------



## TheExpatriate

Wrong post


----------



## myphexpat

gnisht said:


> Based on this analyst what would be the expected cut off date for oct 27th EOI?


we can never tell. we may not know how many 65 and above submitted this round. 

I was short by hours. so it really depends.


----------



## amit101

I am confused about educational qualification while lodging my visa application and need help:

In my ACS report my qualification is not recognized since it is in non-IT field i.e. BE mechanical (univ of pune) and hence ACS deducted my 6 years from exp. 

1. To claim points for educational qualification do I need to get my qualification assessed from vetassess ?
2. While entering details about educational background, do I need to enter 10 and 12 details as well ?
3. My 12 certificate is in Hindi , how and where do I get it translated if I have to upload it?


----------



## TheExpatriate

amit101 said:


> I am confused about educational qualification while lodging my visa application and need help:
> 
> In my ACS report my qualification is not recognized since it is in non-IT field i.e. BE mechanical (univ of pune) and hence ACS deducted my 6 years from exp.
> 
> 1. To claim points for educational qualification do I need to get my qualification assessed from vetassess ?
> 2. While entering details about educational background, do I need to enter 10 and 12 details as well ?
> 3. My 12 certificate is in Hindi , how and where do I get it translated if I have to upload it?


1- Yes
2- No
3- See #2


----------



## amit101

TheExpatriate said:


> 1- Yes
> 2- No
> 3- See #2


Thanks a lot for quick answer ... What if I don't get it assessed and submit the application.
Would it be a direct reject ?


----------



## myphexpat

amit101 said:


> thanks a lot for quick answer ... What if i don't get it assessed and submit the application.
> Would it be a direct reject ?


yes.


----------



## amit101

myphexpat said:


> yes.


Thanks again. I already have a invite and even if I got it assessed now I think it will not be valid since it will have a later date than invite. Is that correct ?


----------



## myphexpat

amit101 said:


> Thanks again. I already have a invite and even if I got it assessed now I think it will not be valid since it will have a later date than invite. Is that correct ?


If ACS did not assessed it like "equvalent to AQF Bachelors degree major/minor in computing", then you need to have it assessed.

As for DIBP, they will request for that EVIDENCE why you claimed 15 points for your bachelor's degree, what is your basis for claiming such? Assumptions aren't acceptable evidences. 

Take note that you claimed for something you're not even sure of if it pass the Australia Qualification Standard. So let the invitation expire first, have your education qualifications assessed, then submit another EOI once you're done.


----------



## pdilruk

Hi,

Is there a mistake in EOI round results as advertised on skill select site.

It says,

Visa subclass- Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
Points score - 60
Visa date of effect - 4/09/2014 3:05AM 

Where as 

Visa subclass- Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 
Points score - 65
Visa date of effect - 9/10/2014 11:49AM 

I have been tracking this for the past few months and the previous EOI round on 22 Sep showed Visa date of effect as 20/09/2014 2:19PM


----------



## maq_qatar

pdilruk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a mistake in EOI round results as advertised on skill select site.
> 
> It says,
> 
> Visa subclass- Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
> Points score - 60
> Visa date of effect - 4/09/2014 3:05AM
> 
> Where as
> 
> Visa subclass- Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)
> Points score - 65
> Visa date of effect - 9/10/2014 11:49AM
> 
> I have been tracking this for the past few months and the previous EOI round on 22 Sep showed Visa date of effect as 20/09/2014 2:19PM


There may be any suspended eoi with old date.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## msarkar_expat

Hi Friends,

There will be another round of invitation on this coming Sunday. Let's be online during that time and update the status as soon as you get the invite. It would help others like me who are at the bottom part of the list, to understand the situation:

Here is the final list of candidates(2613 only) waiting for 189 invite. Please do add your name and details if you have not done so far. Don't be a silent follower of the forum, please 

------------------ 189 --------------------
sudhindrags (261311 | 65 points | EOI: 6-Oct-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
AdeelZahoor (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 16-Sep-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
myphexpat (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 20-Sep-2014)
Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014)
vtiru (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 26-Sep-2014)
SVD (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 28-Sep-2014)
sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014)
SyedRaza (261312 | 60 Points | EOI: 2-Oct-2014)
Lazzyfellow (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 5-Oct-2014)
msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014)
Jeba (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 10-Oct-2014)
anesonaus ( ?| ? points | EOI: 11-Oct-2014)
tabi50 (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 13-Oct-2014)


----------



## myphexpat

msarkar_expat said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> There will be another round of invitation on this coming Sunday. Let's be online during that time and update the status as soon as you get the invite. It would help others like me who are at the bottom part of the list, to understand the situation:
> 
> Here is the final list of candidates(2613 only) waiting for 189 invite. Please do add your name and details if you have not done so far. Don't be a silent follower of the forum, please
> 
> ------------------ 189 --------------------
> sudhindrags (261311 | 65 points | EOI: 6-Oct-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
> AdeelZahoor (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 16-Sep-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
> myphexpat (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 20-Sep-2014)
> Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014)
> vtiru (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 26-Sep-2014)
> SVD (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 28-Sep-2014)
> sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
> gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014)
> SyedRaza (261312 | 60 Points | EOI: 2-Oct-2014)
> Lazzyfellow (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 5-Oct-2014)
> msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014)
> Jeba (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 10-Oct-2014)
> anesonaus ( ?| ? points | EOI: 11-Oct-2014)
> tabi50 (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 13-Oct-2014)


Goodluck to all of us! Yes I'm counting down the days too.


----------



## pdilruk

pdilruk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a mistake in EOI round results as advertised on skill select site.
> 
> It says,
> 
> Visa subclass- Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
> Points score - 60
> Visa date of effect - 4/09/2014 3:05AM
> 
> Where as
> 
> Visa subclass- Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)
> Points score - 65
> Visa date of effect - 9/10/2014 11:49AM
> 
> I have been tracking this for the past few months and the previous EOI round on 22 Sep showed Visa date of effect as 20/09/2014 2:19PM





maq_qatar said:


> There may be any suspended eoi with old date.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Hi,

As I know, if someone suspend the EOI, the date of submission will be changed to the date of removal of suspension. So it will be treated same as a new EOI submitted on the new date. 

So.. can anyone explain how the visa date of effect on 13th October round for 189 visa with 60 points went back to 4/09/2014 3:05AM while 22nd Sep round's visa date of effect was 20/09/2014 2:19PM


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Hello members

I have already got my positive skill assessment in oct-2013. I got assessed overseas experience of 7 years . Now I have the opportunity to work in better organization but with same job responsibilities which I am doing currently and which are already assessed by the engineers Australia. Now my questions is,

If I switch my job and join another organization with same job responsibilities, do I have to get my further experience assessed for new organization from Engineers Australia? Because I need another 1 year experience to complete my 8 years overseas work experience, and having 8 years overseas work experience means I can claim 15 points for an immigration purpose.


----------



## TheExpatriate

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello members
> 
> I have already got my positive skill assessment in oct-2013. I got assessed overseas experience of 7 years . Now I have the opportunity to work in better organization but with same job responsibilities which I am doing currently and which are already assessed by the engineers Australia. Now my questions is,
> 
> If I switch my job and join another organization with same job responsibilities, do I have to get my further experience assessed for new organization from Engineers Australia? Because I need another 1 year experience to complete my 8 years overseas work experience, and having 8 years overseas work experience means I can claim 15 points for an immigration purpose.


Do you need the extra five points?


----------



## Gabric

Hey guys ...
this is my very first tip here 
here is my issue which i appreciate if anyone can help me:

i'm in the EOI submitting state and i have a question about the Education History section.
i'm going to get 10 points of my vendor qualification which is assessed by ACS as a AQF Diploma. this qualification is Cisco-CCNP. when i want to fill the form i don't know what should i write in the below things:
1- course name
2- institute name
3- institute country
4- date from
5- date to

because the CCNP is not a course and it is just a certification which everybody can get it by doing self study and also taking a course.
of course i passed a 3 month course in Iran for getting this certification from Cisco. am i supposed to write the name of the Iranian institute and also the date from and date to of the course ????
somebody told me maybe you can just mentioned the Cisco as a institute and USA as the country of your course!

could anybody help me ????


----------



## sudhindrags

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello members
> 
> I have already got my positive skill assessment in oct-2013. I got assessed overseas experience of 7 years . Now I have the opportunity to work in better organization but with same job responsibilities which I am doing currently and which are already assessed by the engineers Australia. Now my questions is,
> 
> If I switch my job and join another organization with same job responsibilities, do I have to get my further experience assessed for new organization from Engineers Australia? Because I need another 1 year experience to complete my 8 years overseas work experience, and having 8 years overseas work experience means I can claim 15 points for an immigration purpose.


Not sure. But. is this 7 years total experience or related experience. Usually ACS deducts minimum 2 years out of total experience. If 7 years is total experience, you will not get additional point even if you add one more year. Check that.


----------



## sudhindrags

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello members
> 
> I have already got my positive skill assessment in oct-2013. I got assessed overseas experience of 7 years . Now I have the opportunity to work in better organization but with same job responsibilities which I am doing currently and which are already assessed by the engineers Australia. Now my questions is,
> 
> If I switch my job and join another organization with same job responsibilities, do I have to get my further experience assessed for new organization from Engineers Australia? Because I need another 1 year experience to complete my 8 years overseas work experience, and having 8 years overseas work experience means I can claim 15 points for an immigration purpose.


Sorry. Just read in some other thread that, skill reassessment is not required even if you change the job as skill assessment is valid for 3 years. Please do some search around the site. I just saw it in thread 180 and 190 visa applicants page 6734.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello members
> 
> I have already got my positive skill assessment in oct-2013. I got assessed overseas experience of 7 years . Now I have the opportunity to work in better organization but with same job responsibilities which I am doing currently and which are already assessed by the engineers Australia. Now my questions is,
> 
> If I switch my job and join another organization with same job responsibilities, do I have to get my further experience assessed for new organization from Engineers Australia? Because I need another 1 year experience to complete my 8 years overseas work experience, and having 8 years overseas work experience means I can claim 15 points for an immigration purpose.


If you want to claim additional 5 points and really willing to migrate to Australia, in my opinion, do not switch job. 

CO might no accept those jobs which are not listed in Assessment letter and can ask you to undergo reassessment or may deduct your claimed points. 

I have read somewhere, CO accepts that employment if it is relevant to the past employments but that again depend upon CO ( he may accept or he may not ) and again a possibility of high risk.

Another possibility, Try to gather more points, 65 or 70, CO might accept the new job and you will be safe. but if that is not the case , they might reduce 5 extra points which you have not claimed, still you are in a safe limit of 60 points.

Now you have to think what to do.

HTH


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

TheExpatriate said:


> Do you need the extra five points?


yes..currently i have 55 points with EA assessed 7 years experience


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

sudhindrags said:


> Not sure. But. is this 7 years total experience or related experience. Usually ACS deducts minimum 2 years out of total experience. If 7 years is total experience, you will not get additional point even if you add one more year. Check that.


My experience was assessed by Engineers Australia and it is mentioned in letter that total overseas work experience nov 2006 to nov 2013..


----------



## expat.ict

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello members
> 
> I have already got my positive skill assessment in oct-2013. I got assessed overseas experience of 7 years . Now I have the opportunity to work in better organization but with same job responsibilities which I am doing currently and which are already assessed by the engineers Australia. Now my questions is,
> 
> If I switch my job and join another organization with same job responsibilities, do I have to get my further experience assessed for new organization from Engineers Australia? Because I need another 1 year experience to complete my 8 years overseas work experience, and having 8 years overseas work experience means I can claim 15 points for an immigration purpose.


Bro, you making me confuse and worried also.
what I understand from some of posts here is that you can only claim points for whatever experience is assessed and mentioned in letter.

I got my assessment with experience assessed until July 2013, then i quit that job after few months i joined another company and i submitted my EOI last week, So, I did not reassessed my exp as I had 60 points based on exp untill july 2013. But I did mention my experience in the EOI the new job but marked it as "relevant"
So, I did the right thing right?? because I m not claiming points for that new job and its not necessary to have all experience assessed until the date you submit EOI?? or is it??


----------



## expat.ict

*testing*


----------



## msarkar_expat

Anybody got the invite yet?


----------



## msarkar_expat

Received the invite...yahooooooooo


----------



## myphexpat

msarkar_expat said:


> Received the invite...yahooooooooo


dear all, 

I got invited too!! WOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## sevnik0202

msarkar_expat said:


> Received the invite...yahooooooooo


Grt congrats.


----------



## sevnik0202

expat.ict said:


> Bro, you making me confuse and worried also.
> what I understand from some of posts here is that you can only claim points for whatever experience is assessed and mentioned in letter.
> 
> I got my assessment with experience assessed until July 2013, then i quit that job after few months i joined another company and i submitted my EOI last week, So, I did not reassessed my exp as I had 60 points based on exp untill july 2013. But I did mention my experience in the EOI the new job but marked it as "relevant"
> So, I did the right thing right?? because I m not claiming points for that new job and its not necessary to have all experience assessed until the date you submit EOI?? or is it??


It should have been marked irrelevant if you are not claiming points for this employment.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## Expecting189

msarkar_expat said:


> Received the invite...yahooooooooo


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Expecting189

myphexpat said:


> dear all,
> 
> I got invited too!! WOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


Cool!!! Congratulations.


----------



## Expecting189

Updating the list...
I will get to know my status tomorrow from my agent.
Request everyone to update the list with their status.

------------------ 189 --------------------
sudhindrags (261311 | 65 points | EOI: 6-Oct-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
AdeelZahoor (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 16-Sep-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
myphexpat (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 20-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014)
vtiru (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 26-Sep-2014)
SVD (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 28-Sep-2014)
sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014)
SyedRaza (261312 | 60 Points | EOI: 2-Oct-2014)
Lazzyfellow (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 5-Oct-2014)
msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
Jeba (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 10-Oct-2014)
anesonaus ( ?| ? points | EOI: 11-Oct-2014)
tabi50 (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 13-Oct-2014)


----------



## Gabric

myphexpat said:


> dear all,
> 
> I got invited too!! WOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!




i've just invited too ... 
i submitted my EOI for 189 at 26-oct-2014 and i've invited at 27-0ct-2014 !!! 
just 1 day


----------



## deepav23

Gabric said:


> i've just invited too ...
> i submitted my EOI for 189 at 26-oct-2014 and i've invited at 27-0ct-2014 !!!
> just 1 day


points please......


----------



## Gabric

visa 189
ielts 20 point
age 30 point
education 10 point
totally 60 point


----------



## expat.ict

sevnik0202 said:


> It should have been marked irrelevant if you are not claiming points for this employment.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


yeah, sorry for typo.

I marked is as "irrelevant" the new job for which my exp was not assessed and i am not claiming points for it


----------



## Expecting189

Gabric said:


> visa 189
> ielts 20 point
> age 30 point
> education 10 point
> totally 60 point


Which skill code (ANZSCO code) did you apply for?


----------



## Gabric

Expecting189 said:


> Which skill code (ANZSCO code) did you apply for?



Computer Network and
Systems Engineer (263111)

how can i update my signature here ?


----------



## expat.ict

after seeing posts from you guys i just checked and found I got invited too.

I am so nervous now, suddenly dont know what to do, looks like 2 months is not a big time and need to collect all those relevant documents and specially the fees


----------



## Expecting189

Gabric said:


> Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer (263111)
> 
> how can i update my signature here ?


Congrats on getting the invite 

You need to go to Quick Links and then choose Edit Signature. In order to be able to update your signature you need to have a minimum of 5 posts I think.
I will add your details to the list.


----------



## Expecting189

expat.ict said:


> after seeing posts from you guys i just checked and found I got invited too.
> 
> I am so nervous now, suddenly dont know what to do, looks like 2 months is not a big time and need to collect all those relevant documents and specially the fees


Congrats buddy, will update the list with your details.


----------



## Gabric

Expecting189 said:


> Congrats on getting the invite
> 
> You need to go to Quick Links and then choose Edit Signature. In order to be able to update your signature you need to have a minimum of 5 posts I think.
> I will add your details to the list.


thank you, here is my fifth post


----------



## Expecting189

Adding details for Gabric and expat.ict

------------------ 189 --------------------
sudhindrags (261311 | 65 points | EOI: 6-Oct-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
AdeelZahoor (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 16-Sep-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
myphexpat (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 20-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014)
vtiru (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 26-Sep-2014)
SVD (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 28-Sep-2014)
sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014)
SyedRaza (261312 | 60 Points | EOI: 2-Oct-2014)
Lazzyfellow (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 5-Oct-2014)
msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
Jeba (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 10-Oct-2014)
anesonaus ( ?| ? points | EOI: 11-Oct-2014)
tabi50 (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 13-Oct-2014)
expat.ict(263111 | 60 points | EOI: 19-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
Gabric (263111 | 60 points | EOI: 26-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)


----------



## expat.ict

Expecting189 said:


> Congrats buddy, will update the list with your details.


Which list you are referring to bro?? 

Do we need to submit PCC with the visa application??


----------



## Expecting189

expat.ict said:


> Which list you are referring to bro??
> 
> Do we need to submit PCC with the visa application??


No, its not mandatory to upload PCC at the time of visa application, you can do that later.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Congrats to all invitees ... One final step remains. Best of luck. And don't panic, 60 days are enough


----------



## expat.ict

TheExpatriate said:


> Congrats to all invitees ... One final step remains. Best of luck. And don't panic, 60 days are enough


Thank you, I seriously am nervous ... as it feels like 60 days are like 16 days  and i need to do a lot of paper work and arrange the finances for the fee


----------



## gnisht

Received eoi today &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## sivakumar s s

sevnik0202 said:


> It should have been marked irrelevant if you are not claiming points for this employment.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Hi Dev,

Congrats for VISA GRANT....

I noticed from your signature that you IED is on june 2015. I assume after getting visa grant, one can proceed to AUS on very next day but on or before Initial entry date. Am I right.

****************************************

Also Congrats to ALL who recently got invite.


regards
Siva


----------



## lazzyfellow

i also got the invitation!


----------



## Expecting189

gnisht said:


> Received eoi today ��


Congrats Buddy


----------



## Expecting189

lazzyfellow said:


> i also got the invitation!


Congrats!!!

Updating the list again 

------------------ 189 --------------------
sudhindrags (261311 | 65 points | EOI: 6-Oct-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
AdeelZahoor (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 16-Sep-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
myphexpat (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 20-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014)
vtiru (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 26-Sep-2014)
SVD (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 28-Sep-2014)
sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
SyedRaza (261312 | 60 Points | EOI: 2-Oct-2014)
Lazzyfellow (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 5-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
Jeba (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 10-Oct-2014)
anesonaus ( ?| ? points | EOI: 11-Oct-2014)
tabi50 (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 13-Oct-2014)
expat.ict(263111 | 60 points | EOI: 19-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
Gabric (263111 | 60 points | EOI: 26-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)


----------



## jeba

Expecting189 said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Updating the list again
> 
> ------------------ 189 --------------------
> sudhindrags (261311 | 65 points | EOI: 6-Oct-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
> AdeelZahoor (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 16-Sep-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
> myphexpat (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 20-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014)
> vtiru (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 26-Sep-2014)
> SVD (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 28-Sep-2014)
> sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
> gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> SyedRaza (261312 | 60 Points | EOI: 2-Oct-2014)
> Lazzyfellow (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 5-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> Jeba (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 10-Oct-2014)
> anesonaus ( ?| ? points | EOI: 11-Oct-2014)
> tabi50 (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 13-Oct-2014)
> expat.ict(263111 | 60 points | EOI: 19-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> Gabric (263111 | 60 points | EOI: 26-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)



I am checking with my agent, will confirm once I got the reply.

__________________
*Visa:* 189 | *ANZSCO Code: *261313 | *ACS:* 08-Jan-2014, Positive | *IELTS:* 06-July-2016: L6.5,R6.5,W6.5,S6.5 | *EOI Submitted:* 10-Oct-2014 with 60 points | *Invite:* Pending


----------



## jeba

I got the invitation too.

__________________
*Visa:* 189 | *ANZSCO Code:* 261313 | *ACS:* 08-Jan-2014, Positive | *IELTS*: 06-July-2016: L6.5,R6.5,W6.5,S6.5 | *EOI Submitted:* 10-Oct-2014 with 60 points | *Invite:* 27-Oct-2014 | *Lodge:* Pending


----------



## jeba

Updated list arty:

------------------ 189 --------------------
sudhindrags (261311 | 65 points | EOI: 6-Oct-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
AdeelZahoor (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 16-Sep-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
myphexpat (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 20-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014)
vtiru (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 26-Sep-2014)
SVD (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 28-Sep-2014)
sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
SyedRaza (261312 | 60 Points | EOI: 2-Oct-2014)
Lazzyfellow (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 5-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
Jeba (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 10-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
anesonaus ( ?| ? points | EOI: 11-Oct-2014)
tabi50 (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 13-Oct-2014)
expat.ict(263111 | 60 points | EOI: 19-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
Gabric (263111 | 60 points | EOI: 26-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)


__________________
*Visa:* 189 | *ANZSCO Code:* 261313 | *ACS:* 08-Jan-2014, Positive | *IELTS*: 06-July-2016: L6.5,R6.5,W6.5,S6.5 | *EOI Submitted:* 10-Oct-2014 with 60 points | *Invite:* 27-Oct-2014 | *Lodge:* Pending


----------



## msarkar_expat

jeba said:


> I got the invitation too.
> __________________
> *Visa:* 189 | *ANZSCO Code:* 261313 | *ACS:* 08-Jan-2014, Positive | *IELTS*: 06-July-2016: L6.5,R6.5,W6.5,S6.5 | *EOI Submitted:* 10-Oct-2014 with 60 points | *Invite:* 27-Oct-2014 | *Lodge:* Pending



Congrats Jeba!

When are you planning to lodge the Visa application?


----------



## jeba

msarkar_expat said:


> Congrats Jeba!
> 
> When are you planning to lodge the Visa application?


Thanks msarkar_expat. Already made an appointment with agent, hopefully tomorrow.


__________________
*Visa:* 189 | *ANZSCO Code:* 261313 | *ACS:* 08-Jan-2014, Positive | *IELTS:* 06-July-2016: L6.5,R6.5,W6.5,S6.5 | *EOI Submitted:* 10-Oct-2014 with 60 points | *Invite:* 27-Oct-2014 | *Lodge:* Pending


----------



## sevnik0202

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Dev,
> 
> Congrats for VISA GRANT....
> 
> I noticed from your signature that you IED is on june 2015. I assume after getting visa grant, one can proceed to AUS on very next day but on or before Initial entry date. Am I right.
> 
> ****************************************
> 
> Also Congrats to ALL who recently got invite.
> 
> regards
> Siva


Thanks Siva.

Yes you are absolutely right. But never wait till last day atleast make your move 1 month prior to IED. To avoid last minute glitches.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## lazzyfellow

just to confirm one thing, 
spouse ielts is mandatory? or medium of instruction certificate will do?
please let me know.


----------



## sevnik0202

lazzyfellow said:


> just to confirm one thing,
> spouse ielts is mandatory? or medium of instruction certificate will do?
> please let me know.


Medium of instruction certificate will do.


----------



## syedraza

Dear All Friends,

I have received my EOI yesterday. Now the whole process starts 

You guys have been phenomenal during this and i hope to have the same level of support in future as well. Thanks to all of you and wishing you all the very best.


----------



## sevnik0202

syedraza said:


> Dear All Friends,
> 
> I have received my EOI yesterday. Now the whole process starts
> 
> You guys have been phenomenal during this and i hope to have the same level of support in future as well. Thanks to all of you and wishing you all the very best.


Congrats syedraza.


----------



## sevnik0202

jeba said:


> I got the invitation too.
> 
> __________________
> Visa: 189 | ANZSCO Code: 261313 | ACS: 08-Jan-2014, Positive | IELTS: 06-July-2016: L6.5,R6.5,W6.5,S6.5 | EOI Submitted: 10-Oct-2014 with 60 points | Invite: 27-Oct-2014 | Lodge: Pending


Congrats jeba


----------



## msarkar_expat

Has anyone submitted the 189 Visa form yet? I was wondering if that is a very complicated form that takes ages to fill in?


----------



## patrickdinh

Hi everyone,
I got the invitation. I have a few question:
1. If I submit 189, will my 457 visa expire? 
2. Do I need to apply for a bridging visa if I travel from Australia to another country during the time I'm waiting for my 189 to finish? 
I'm living in Australia and my 457 last until 2016.

Thanks


----------



## msarkar_expat

patrickdinh said:


> Hi everyone,
> I got the invitation. I have a few question:
> 1. If I submit 189, will my 457 visa expire?
> 2. Do I need to apply for a bridging visa if I travel from Australia to another country during the time I'm waiting for my 189 to finish?
> I'm living in Australia and my 457 last until 2016.
> 
> Thanks


Until you get the 189 grant, your 457 visa will be active till the date of its expiry. 

As far as I know, the concept of bridging visa comes if some onshore candidate's current visa expires while PR application has been lodged and no decision has been made.


----------



## patrickdinh

msarkar_expat said:


> Until you get the 189 grant, your 457 visa will be active till the date of its expiry.
> 
> As far as I know, the concept of bridging visa comes if some onshore candidate's current visa expires while PR application has been lodged and no decision has been made.


Thanks msarkar_expat. I read somewhere in this forum that bridging visa B is still required for travelling out of Australia, even though the 457 visa is still valid. Maybe I'll just do that since I don't want to have trouble at the airport


----------



## Expecting189

Just got to know from my agent that I have got an invite!
He has yet to forward me the email.

------------------ 189 --------------------
sudhindrags (261311 | 65 points | EOI: 6-Oct-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
AdeelZahoor (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 16-Sep-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
myphexpat (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 20-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
vtiru (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 26-Sep-2014)
SVD (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 28-Sep-2014)
sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
SyedRaza (261313 | 60 Points | EOI: 2-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
Lazzyfellow (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 5-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
Jeba (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 10-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
anesonaus ( ?| ? points | EOI: 11-Oct-2014)
tabi50 (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 13-Oct-2014)
expat.ict(263111 | 60 points | EOI: 19-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
Gabric (263111 | 60 points | EOI: 26-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)


----------



## TheExpatriate

patrickdinh said:


> Hi everyone,
> I got the invitation. I have a few question:
> 1. If I submit 189, will my 457 visa expire?
> 2. Do I need to apply for a bridging visa if I travel from Australia to another country during the time I'm waiting for my 189 to finish?
> I'm living in Australia and my 457 last until 2016.
> 
> Thanks


1- No

2- No. You will get one automatically once your 457 expires if your 189 is still in process. However, I am not sure which BV you will get (A, B, C ...etc.) ..... Some BVs allow you to stay in Australia but do not allow you to travel.


----------



## TheExpatriate

msarkar_expat said:


> Has anyone submitted the 189 Visa form yet? I was wondering if that is a very complicated form that takes ages to fill in?


17 pages, lots of details, need to focus so you don't make fatal mistakes


----------



## SVD

I got it too... updating the list again


------------------ 189 --------------------
sudhindrags (261311 | 65 points | EOI: 6-Oct-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
AdeelZahoor (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 16-Sep-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
myphexpat (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 20-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
vtiru (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 26-Sep-2014)
SVD (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 28-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
SyedRaza (261313 | 60 Points | EOI: 2-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
Lazzyfellow (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 5-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
Jeba (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 10-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
anesonaus ( ?| ? points | EOI: 11-Oct-2014)
tabi50 (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 13-Oct-2014)
expat.ict(263111 | 60 points | EOI: 19-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
Gabric (263111 | 60 points | EOI: 26-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)



Good Luck to everyone...


----------



## Expecting189

SVD said:


> I got it too... updating the list again
> 
> 
> ------------------ 189 --------------------
> sudhindrags (261311 | 65 points | EOI: 6-Oct-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
> AdeelZahoor (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 16-Sep-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
> myphexpat (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 20-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> vtiru (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 26-Sep-2014)
> SVD (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 28-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
> gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> SyedRaza (261313 | 60 Points | EOI: 2-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> Lazzyfellow (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 5-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> Jeba (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 10-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> anesonaus ( ?| ? points | EOI: 11-Oct-2014)
> tabi50 (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 13-Oct-2014)
> expat.ict(263111 | 60 points | EOI: 19-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> Gabric (263111 | 60 points | EOI: 26-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck to everyone...


Congrats Buddy


----------



## msarkar_expat

TheExpatriate said:


> 17 pages, lots of details, need to focus so you don't make fatal mistakes


Thanks for the reply. Hope there is a provision to save the form or do I have to complete the form at a go?


----------



## TheExpatriate

msarkar_expat said:


> Thanks for the reply. Hope there is a provision to save the form or do I have to complete the form at a go?


You can save and continue later


----------



## sivakumar s s

sevnik0202 said:


> Thanks Siva.
> 
> Yes you are absolutely right. But never wait till last day atleast make your move 1 month prior to IED. To avoid last minute glitches.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


That's Great DEV,

coz of curiosity, I raised it. 

Bye-the-way when you are planning and which city you are going to opt.


----------



## sevnik0202

sivakumar s s said:


> That's Great DEV,
> 
> coz of curiosity, I raised it.
> 
> Bye-the-way when you are planning and which city you are going to opt.


Planning to take off on 15th Nov but not sure. Melbourne or Brisbane.


----------



## sevnik0202

msarkar_expat said:


> Thanks for the reply. Hope there is a provision to save the form or do I have to complete the form at a go?


Yes you can save it and fill it as per your liking.


----------



## deepav23

Till when can we expect the invite? I submitted on 12th oct for 261312 code no luck till now


----------



## TheExpatriate

deepav23 said:


> Till when can we expect the invite? I submitted on 12th oct for 261312 code no luck till now


what is your score?

As of 13 October Invitation Round , people who applied for 2613* with 60 points up till September 20th were invited.

Oct 27 Round results should be up in a few days


----------



## deepav23

I have 60 points. ...many started getting the invite for 27th oct right. ....


----------



## Stakeout

deepav23 said:


> Till when can we expect the invite? I submitted on 12th oct for 261312 code no luck till now


There is no telling exactly when you will get an invite as it is dependent on no. of applicants with the same occupation ID who has lodged before you with 60 points. 

Given your occupation ID is under pro-rata, it might take some rounds before you get an invite. As of 13 Oct round, applicants with 60 who lodged on/before 20 Sept were invited, but that only progressed 4 days from the preceeding round on 22 Sept.

I suggest you check out the DIBP past results, especially for your occupation ID to get a rough gauge of the progression and formulate your own plans.


----------



## TheExpatriate

deepav23 said:


> I have 60 points. ...many started getting the invite for 27th oct right. ....


it's not about "many" received it ..... they applied before you ..... 

read my earlier comment carefully


----------



## anesonaus

anesonaus ( 261313| 60 points | EOI: 11-Oct-2014|Invite 27-Oct-2014 )



SVD said:


> I got it too... updating the list again
> 
> 
> ------------------ 189 --------------------
> sudhindrags (261311 | 65 points | EOI: 6-Oct-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
> AdeelZahoor (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 16-Sep-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
> myphexpat (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 20-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> vtiru (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 26-Sep-2014)
> SVD (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 28-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
> gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> SyedRaza (261313 | 60 Points | EOI: 2-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> Lazzyfellow (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 5-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> Jeba (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 10-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> anesonaus ( ?| ? points | EOI: 11-Oct-2014)
> tabi50 (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 13-Oct-2014)
> expat.ict(263111 | 60 points | EOI: 19-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> Gabric (263111 | 60 points | EOI: 26-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck to everyone...


----------



## Expecting189

anesonaus said:


> anesonaus ( 261313| 60 points | EOI: 11-Oct-2014|Invite 27-Oct-2014 )


Congrats buddy 

------------------ 189 --------------------
sudhindrags (261311 | 65 points | EOI: 6-Oct-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
AdeelZahoor (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 16-Sep-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
myphexpat (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 20-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
vtiru (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 26-Sep-2014)
SVD (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 28-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
SyedRaza (261313 | 60 Points | EOI: 2-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
Lazzyfellow (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 5-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
Jeba (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 10-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
anesonaus ( 261313 | 60 points | EOI: 11-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
tabi50 (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 13-Oct-2014)
expat.ict(263111 | 60 points | EOI: 19-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
Gabric (263111 | 60 points | EOI: 26-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)


----------



## jeba

Hi Guys,

I know there are plenty of threads that are discussing this question but I just want to get this clear.

I got invitation with 60 points with 261313 occupation however I haven't realized (don't know whether my agent realized, I am in the middle of checking with him) that ACS has deduct 2 years from my employment.  
I got 4 years and 10 months overseas experience and 3 years Australia. it seems due to the deduction, my overseas experience is coming down to 2 years and 10 months and I think I am going to loose 5 points then my total will come down to 55.

1. is my understanding correct? 
2. Are you guys prefer me to go ahead and lodge or withdrew?


----------



## sevnik0202

jeba said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I know there are plenty of threads that are discussing this question but I just want to get this clear.
> 
> I got invitation with 60 points with 261313 occupation however I haven't realized (don't know whether my agent realized, I am in the middle of checking with him) that ACS has deduct 2 years from my employment.
> I got 4 years and 10 months overseas experience and 3 years Australia. it seems due to the deduction, my overseas experience is coming down to 2 years and 10 months and I think I am going to loose 5 points then my total will come down to 55.
> 
> 1. is my understanding correct?
> 2. Are you guys prefer me to go ahead and lodge or withdrew?


You can't claim 5 points and you risk refusal of visa. My agent overclaimed points too. But lucikly I still managed 60 points. And the points cutoff for the invitation round in which I was invited for my occupation was 60. Also, the CO was lenient enough to give me grant.


----------



## TheExpatriate

jeba said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I know there are plenty of threads that are discussing this question but I just want to get this clear.
> 
> I got invitation with 60 points with 261313 occupation however I haven't realized (don't know whether my agent realized, I am in the middle of checking with him) that ACS has deduct 2 years from my employment.
> I got 4 years and 10 months overseas experience and 3 years Australia. it seems due to the deduction, my overseas experience is coming down to 2 years and 10 months and I think I am going to loose 5 points then my total will come down to 55.
> 
> 1. is my understanding correct?
> 2. Are you guys prefer me to go ahead and lodge or withdrew?


Definitely do NOT proceed


----------



## jeba

TheExpatriate said:


> Definitely do NOT proceed


Thanks TheExpatriate and sevnik0202 for quick response.

I agree with both of you. I will talk to my agent.


----------



## imagine

TheExpatriate Thanks a lot..you have always been helpful!!! i got my PR today..


----------



## TheExpatriate

nancyk said:


> TheExpatriate Thanks a lot..you have always been helpful!!! i got my PR today..


you are most welcomed. Congrats


----------



## myphexpat

nancyk said:


> TheExpatriate Thanks a lot..you have always been helpful!!! i got my PR today..


congratulatoins!


----------



## XINGSINGH

Guys what is direct grant


----------



## myphexpat

XINGSINGH said:


> Guys what is direct grant


when you get a visa right away, and no more CO allocation or other requirements being asked.

Means once you submitted all the docs. DIBP grants yuo visa right away. No questions asked.


----------



## sevnik0202

XINGSINGH said:


> Guys what is direct grant


A direct grant is the one wherein you provide all the documents upfront and CO never requests any additional documents and issues a grant straight away.


----------



## XINGSINGH

What Documents are required for direct grant and what type of questions they ask


----------



## sevnik0202

XINGSINGH said:


> What Documents are required for direct grant and what type of questions they ask


I don't think they ask any questions.
You need to submit documents to prove the points you have claimed. If these documents are genuine and frontloaded you are in for a direct grant.


----------



## sivakumar s s

nancyk said:


> TheExpatriate Thanks a lot..you have always been helpful!!! i got my PR today..


congrats nancy lane:

I saw in your signature "Form 80, Form 1221 not yet Submitted"

What does these forms for? Is it mandatory?


-Siva


----------



## myphexpat

XINGSINGH said:


> What Documents are required for direct grant and what type of questions they ask


ALL documents that you are required to submit.

It depends how comprehensible your documents are.


----------



## imagine

Hi Siva thanks..

I had checked online.. In many of the cases COs usually ask for these two forms.. 
These are very extensive forms where in we enter all our information..

But again they are not Mandatory forms. I
I did not fill any of these as I was waiting for CO. I was too lazy to fill an extra form 

All the best!!



sivakumar s s said:


> congrats nancy lane:
> 
> I saw in your signature "Form 80, Form 1221 not yet Submitted"
> 
> What does these forms for? Is it mandatory?
> 
> 
> -Siva


----------



## XINGSINGH

Can u pls list the documents


----------



## sivakumar s s

nancyk said:


> Hi Siva thanks..
> 
> I had checked online.. In many of the cases COs usually ask for these two forms..
> These are very extensive forms where in we enter all our information..
> 
> But again they are not Mandatory forms. I
> I did not fill any of these as I was waiting for CO. I was too lazy to fill an extra form
> 
> All the best!!


Nice to hear.
Bye the way What is your occupation and what visa did u get (189 /190 SS)
Also for which state you are planning to takeofflane:


----------



## imagine

I just updated my signature with proper details 

Category : 189 Occupation: spouse - 221214/me - 261313 || IELTS: 7.5, || ACS: Done: || Invitation: 14-July-2014 || Visa Lodge: 01-Sep-2014 || PCC: 2-Sep-2014 || Medicals: 1st week of Sep || Direct Grant: 29-Oct-2014




sivakumar s s said:


> Nice to hear.
> Bye the way What is your occupation and what visa did u get (189 /190 SS)
> Also for which state you are planning to takeofflane:


----------



## myphexpat

XINGSINGH said:


> Can u pls list the documents


man, i think you need to research on immi.gov.au site.

There are several documents needed. you need to check which one is relevant to u.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Ok
Ive educational docs
Ielts
Acs
Salary slip
Bank statements
Itr
Refernce letters
2 weeks travel to uk
Any thing else


----------



## husain081

XINGSINGH said:


> Ok
> Ive educational docs
> Ielts
> Acs
> Salary slip
> Bank statements
> Itr
> Refernce letters
> 2 weeks travel to uk
> Any thing else


Buddy, please go-through the below link. Maniak has given extensive information from starting of the PR to end.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html


----------



## Tejil

husain081 said:


> Buddy, please go-through the below link. Maniak has given extensive information from starting of the PR to end.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html


Hi Husain 
I have submitted my EOI for subclass 190 for business analyst with 55 points and asked for state sponsorship from Victoria, on 28th April '14 but till now no invite has been received, what can I do? 
Thanks


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Tejil said:


> Hi Husain
> I have submitted my EOI for subclass 190 for business analyst with 55 points and asked for state sponsorship from Victoria, on 28th April '14 but till now no invite has been received, what can I do?
> Thanks


Hopefully you aint waiting for an invite by just selecting Victoria in your EOI, its been 6 months rather it takes only 3 months.

Did you apply for Victoria SS here Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria if YES shoot em an email.


----------



## Gabric

GinjaNINJA said:


> oh finally i've found you here ...
> because it is very big deal and i'm kind of nervous about that, can you explain more ?
> why they make a option "*less than 3 year*" when it doesn't get any point ?????
> and also i think the question should be very clear, doesn't it?
> "*Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?*"
> i'm glad that you explain more and make me sure about that ... you know because the fee is very huge deal for me :confused2:


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Gabric said:


> GinjaNINJA said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh finally i've found you here ...
> because it is very big deal and i'm kind of nervous about that, can you explain more ?
> why they make a option "*less than 3 year*" when it doesn't get any point ?????
> and also i think the question should be very clear, doesn't it?
> "*Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?*"
> i'm glad that you explain more and make me sure about that ... you know because the fee is very huge deal for me :confused2:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate I have no clue what you are trying to ask . Lol you dont have to find me in the forum just PM me.
> DIBP doesn't have any min work experience requirement to be eligible to apply a visa. You just need to have +ve assessment.
> Guess you are the one who cant claim work exp points, you ll find 100s of people who couldn't claim work exp points due to their assessing authorities.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gabric

GinjaNINJA said:


> Gabric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate I have no clue what you are trying to ask . Lol you dont have to find me in the forum just PM me.
> DIBP doesn't have any min work experience requirement to be eligible to apply a visa. You just need to have +ve assessment.
> Guess you are the one who cant claim work exp points, you ll find 100s of people who couldn't claim work exp points due to their assessing authorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know there are many people like me who can't claim for work experience
> my main concern is being honest with DIBP! because if we mention something wrong in our application it might be reject at the end.
> 
> my main question is what should i answer to this question exactly:
> *"Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?" *
> YES or NO ?
> 
> actually i have *less than 3 years* work experience immediately before lodging which is assessed by ACS!
> 
> thank you for helping us here buddy
Click to expand...


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Gabric said:


> GinjaNINJA said:
> 
> 
> 
> i know there are many people like me who can't claim for work experience
> my main concern is being honest with DIBP! because if we mention something wrong in our application it might be reject at the end.
> 
> my main question is what should i answer to this question exactly:
> *"Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?" *
> YES or NO ?
> 
> actually i have *less than 3 years* work experience immediately before lodging which is assessed by ACS!
> 
> thank you for helping us here buddy
> 
> 
> 
> Say YES.
> Then you fill details of your work experience in EOI.
> While you fill work exp you ll find another question "is this related to nominated occupation - YES or NO" (something like that) >> here you check NO.
> 
> EOI can be manoeuvred around as many times as you want until you get invited.
> Once you do so check how many points EOI has calculated for ya.
> Honestly its great that you have 8 all in IELTS.
Click to expand...


----------



## imagine

Sorry missed these 2 questions 
I am working in IT over here.. and we are planning to move to sydney or melbourne..
Still confused over that!!!



sivakumar s s said:


> Nice to hear.
> Bye the way What is your occupation and what visa did u get (189 /190 SS)
> Also for which state you are planning to takeofflane:


----------



## TheExpatriate

Important info for 189ers

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/589353-189-eoi-queue-flushed.html


----------



## Mimi4Au

Hiii ..

I did my skill assessment from ACS under the ICT security specialist category and received a positive outcome. But my agent told me dat they hv considered only 2 years out of my 6yrs experience. 

Then I did IELTS n scored 7.5 (7 in each band)

But my agent told me dat I can't apply cos I hv to gain 3yrs experience. I will gain 3years in da current position in march 2015. N my agent asked me to process an EOI in next march. Will they close ICT completely next year? Am so confused..

Unfortunately Victoria state suspended all ICT category till January. Will this be reopened?

Waiting is da most difficult part. Any advices?


----------



## sevnik0202

Mimi4Au said:


> Hiii ..
> 
> I did my skill assessment from ACS under the ICT security specialist category and received a positive outcome. But my agent told me dat they hv considered only 2 years out of my 6yrs experience.
> 
> Then I did IELTS n scored 7.5 (7 in each band)
> 
> But my agent told me dat I can't apply cos I hv to gain 3yrs experience. I will gain 3years in da current position in march 2015. N my agent asked me to process an EOI in next march. Will they close ICT completely next year? Am so confused..
> 
> Unfortunately Victoria state suspended all ICT category till January. Will this be reopened?
> 
> Waiting is da most difficult part. Any advices?


Most probably they will not close the ICT applications. And in my view if you lodge EOI in march 15 you will be safe from july changes.

Victoria state sponsorship will/will not open after january depends on the number of applications they receive and have vacancies for.


----------



## Danav_Singh

As per my understanding there is very strong posibility that ICT and Accountant occupations will be removed in july 2015 from SOL. States and Federal govt are now discouraging ICT applicants because of oversupply. i will recommand you to file visa before july 2015.


----------



## krish82

Danav_Singh said:


> As per my understanding there is very strong posibility that ICT and Accountant occupations will be removed in july 2015 from SOL. States and Federal govt are now discouraging ICT applicants because of oversupply. i will recommand you to file visa before july 2015.


Hi,
For ex: if I send EOI in January 2015 incase vic opened for ICT the outcome for EOI will probably takes time around 4 months. Then wen I lodge visa it will take around 3 months to grant...so they removed ICT from list what would happen...


----------



## TheExpatriate

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> For ex: if I send EOI in January 2015 incase vic opened for ICT the outcome for EOI will probably takes time around 4 months. Then wen I lodge visa it will take around 3 months to grant...so they removed ICT from list what would happen...


you are mixing things. If you get invited by VIC, your place is secured until your visa application is finalized. What the earlier comment refers to is removing them from SOL (list for 189, not 190)


----------



## Mimi4Au

sevnik0202 said:


> Most probably they will not close the ICT applications. And in my view if you lodge EOI in march 15 you will be safe from july changes.
> 
> Victoria state sponsorship will/will not open after january depends on the number of applications they receive and have vacancies for.


But I will be completing my 3years at the end of March 2015. Am I in a risk?
I cnt see anything else to do other than waiting..


----------



## sevnik0202

Mimi4Au said:


> But I will be completing my 3years at the end of March 2015. Am I in a risk?
> I cnt see anything else to do other than waiting..


If you lodge EOI on 1st April you will be safe and there are chances that you will get an invite before 1st July. You will have 4 invitation round to get the invitation.


----------



## TheExpatriate

sevnik0202 said:


> If you lodge EOI on 1st April you will be safe and there are chances that you will get an invite before 1st July. You will have 4 invitation round to get the invitation.


 6 not 4


----------



## sevnik0202

TheExpatriate said:


> 6 not 4


Right TheExpatriate my mistake.


----------



## Mimi4Au

Thanks.. At least there is some hope..


----------



## expat.ict

Hi all,

I have a confusion, I submitted my EOI and in education details when they asked to put all qualification from high school to highest level, I only put my high school/college details and my degree details only. I did not put detail for my school which is the 10 year study we do until 10th grade before we go to college. But I see some people mentioned their school details too. Now I already got the invite and if i submit visa there also should I only mention the college and University degree detail?
I did not do anything wrong in filing EOI? did i?


----------



## myphexpat

expat.ict said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a confusion, I submitted my EOI and in education details when they asked to put all qualification from high school to highest level, I only put my high school/college details and my degree details only. I did not put detail for my school which is the 10 year study we do until 10th grade before we go to college. But I see some people mentioned their school details too. Now I already got the invite and if i submit visa there also should I only mention the college and University degree detail?
> I did not do anything wrong in filing EOI? did i?


nothing wrong man. I even put my unviersity degree only. that is sufficient enough.

Now go lodge that visa!


----------



## sivakumar s s

Dear Expats,

Today I got a Invite for 190 VISA as SA has approved my SS.


----------



## TheExpatriate

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> Today I got a Invite for 190 VISA as SA has approved my SS.


go lodge that visa  ..... my friend got the visa less than 5 weeks post lodgement


----------



## thomasvo

Hi guys,

Can anybody tell me how long it would take to get an invitation for a 189 visa with 65 points for occupation 263111 (computer network and systems engineer)


----------



## tinaozzie

Probably 1st round of November.


----------



## TheExpatriate

thomasvo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anybody tell me how long it would take to get an invitation for a 189 visa with 65 points for occupation 263111 (computer network and systems engineer)


if you already lodged, expect it at 00:00 hours, Canberra time next Monday


----------



## myphexpat

thomasvo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anybody tell me how long it would take to get an invitation for a 189 visa with 65 points for occupation 263111 (computer network and systems engineer)


2nd monday of November. that will be next week. Goodluck man.


----------



## thomasvo

no not yet  I 'd have 65 points once I get band 8 on IELTS. Im going to do the test until I get it haha

I just wondered if you'd have to wait several invitation rounds or if the invitation would come from the first invitation round after applying.


----------



## myphexpat

thomasvo said:


> no not yet  I 'd have 65 points once I get band 8 on IELTS. Im going to do the test until I get it haha
> 
> I just wondered if you'd have to wait several invitation rounds or if the invitation would come from the first invitation round after applying.


it depends. normally for accountants, software engrs/analyst programers/developers, and systems analyst, they impose a prorata and cut-off dates for invitation due to high demands. In your case, you got 65 points, plus the ANZSCO is not listed among the 3 high demands, then youre definitely getting it sooner, than those who just got 60 points.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Guys invitation rounds in NOV aint on 2nd and 4th mondays infact its on 14th nov - friday and 28th nov - friday AEST.
SkillSelect


----------



## div1220

hey add me in the list also.

div1220(261311 | 60 points | EOI: 1-nov-2014 | Invite :???)

------------------ 189 --------------------
sudhindrags (261311 | 65 points | EOI: 6-Oct-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
AdeelZahoor (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 16-Sep-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
myphexpat (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 20-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
vtiru (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 26-Sep-2014)
SVD (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 28-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
SyedRaza (261313 | 60 Points | EOI: 2-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
Lazzyfellow (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 5-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
Jeba (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 10-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
anesonaus ( ?| ? points | EOI: 11-Oct-2014)
tabi50 (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 13-Oct-2014)
expat.ict(263111 | 60 points | EOI: 19-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
Gabric (263111 | 60 points | EOI: 26-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)


----------



## myphexpat

div1220 said:


> hey add me in the list also.
> 
> div1220(261311 | 60 points | EOI: 1-nov-2014 | Invite :???)
> 
> ------------------ 189 --------------------
> sudhindrags (261311 | 65 points | EOI: 6-Oct-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
> AdeelZahoor (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 16-Sep-2014 | Invite: 13-Oct-2014)
> myphexpat (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 20-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> Expecting189 (261312 | 60 points | EOI: 23-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> vtiru (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 26-Sep-2014)
> SVD (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 28-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> sgToAut (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sept-2014)
> gnisht (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 30-Sep-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> SyedRaza (261313 | 60 Points | EOI: 2-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> Lazzyfellow (261311 | 60 points | EOI: 5-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> msarkar_expat (261311 | 60 Points | EOI: 8-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> Jeba (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 10-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> anesonaus ( ?| ? points | EOI: 11-Oct-2014)
> tabi50 (261313 | 60 points | EOI: 13-Oct-2014)
> expat.ict(263111 | 60 points | EOI: 19-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)
> Gabric (263111 | 60 points | EOI: 26-Oct-2014 | Invite: 27-Oct-2014)



I think all the people in this list are alaready invited.


----------



## sivakumar s s

TheExpatriate said:


> go lodge that visa  ..... my friend got the visa less than 5 weeks post lodgement


Thanks Expatriate,

Nice to hear about your friend.

I heard 190 (SA) is much quicker than 189.

:fingerscrossed: Praying to get it as early as possible.

IS PTA(point test advice) from Vetasses is mandatory to claim points for Work experience? 

If not it's nice for me to apply VISA.

THanks 
SIva


----------



## div1220

hey i have one doubt..
i have submitted my eoi on 1 nov 2014 wid 60 pts nd on 11 nov i"ll completing 5 year of experience as per acs so my total point tally will be 65 . my question is can i update my eoi on 11 nov after submisssion , if yes then does it make my date of submission change to 11 nov?


----------



## TheExpatriate

div1220 said:


> hey i have one doubt..
> i have submitted my eoi on 1 nov 2014 wid 60 pts nd on 11 nov i"ll completing 5 year of experience as per acs so my total point tally will be 65 . my question is can i update my eoi on 11 nov after submisssion , if yes then does it make my date of submission change to 11 nov?


it would, but 65 it means a faster invite (unless you are on 2611*, you will get invited on 14th)


----------



## sumi81

Hi Friends,

I am going to submit eoi. I have few questions, please help me answering them:

1. I have a son who is us citizen, can i add him as a dependent in the eoi application?
2. While giving information about the employment, how can i mention the deducted years or should i enter the details of employment considered by ACS only?
3. I will be ging for 190, in this case should i submit the eoi now?


Looking forward to answers...


Thanks
sumi


----------



## TheExpatriate

sumi81 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am going to submit eoi. I have few questions, please help me answering them:
> 
> 1. I have a son who is us citizen, can i add him as a dependent in the eoi application?
> 2. While giving information about the employment, how can i mention the deducted years or should i enter the details of employment considered by ACS only?
> 3. I will be ging for 190, in this case should i submit the eoi now?
> 
> 
> Looking forward to answers...
> 
> 
> Thanks
> sumi


1- if your son is not 18, you can include him in your visa application

2- Mention them as irrelevant, if one employer straddles the deduction demarcation line, write it in two entries, one irrelevant, one relevant

3- Yes, and submit the State Sponsorship request


----------



## sumi81

TheExpatriate said:


> 1- if your son is not 18, you can include him in your visa application
> 
> 2- Mention them as irrelevant, if one employer straddles the deduction demarcation line, write it in two entries, one irrelevant, one relevant
> 
> 3- Yes, and submit the State Sponsorship request


thanks for such a quick reply.

Ceiling has been reached for my profession. I am just keeping myself ready for next year. If the occupation comes next year, iwill file ss asap. 

For the employment history, how can i mark themas relevant or irrelevant. I could not see any option like this.

Thanks again..


----------



## XINGSINGH

Hi seniors
I have applied for acs yesterday and today it is on stage 3 which is extra documents required.

I have spoken with my agent. They haven't recieved any mail.

Can someone enlighten on this.

Also I paid fee via bank transfer and case status is showing payment awaited. Is it on 3rd stage because of pending payment.


----------



## sudhindrags

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi seniors
> I have applied for acs yesterday and today it is on stage 3 which is extra documents required.
> 
> I have spoken with my agent. They haven't recieved any mail.
> 
> Can someone enlighten on this.
> 
> Also I paid fee via bank transfer and case status is showing payment awaited. Is it on 3rd stage because of pending payment.


Sir, posting the same message in all the threads wont solve your problem. I suggest you to find the right thread (Search for ACS related thread) and post your query there. It will help other people who are looking for information to search.


----------



## XINGSINGH

sudhindrags said:


> Sir, posting the same message in all the threads wont solve your problem. I suggest you to find the right thread (Search for ACS related thread) and post your query there. It will help other people who are looking for information to search.


Will definately do that. Thanks for guidance.


----------



## apatel5917

Hi,
I am new to this thread and have read all your wonderful comments which are definitely a help.
Here goes my question. 
I have a total of over 11.5 years of experience . I was unable to provide enough documentation to ACS for my first year of experience so they deducted that 1 year and additional 2 years from my work experience and in the ACS skill assessment results mentioned this "The following employment after December 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level" 

Does this mean i cannot claim 15 points for work experience and i have to claim only 10 ? as i have to wait until January 1st to finish my 8 years ?

With claiming 8 years i am at 65 points and without that 8 years it is 60 points .

Claiming 65 points and receiving the invite and later finding out that the claim was not correct will the visa application be denied or will it survive if the cut off for that is 60 ?

Please advise.


----------



## ramgopal_vij

apatel5917 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this thread and have read all your wonderful comments which are definitely a help.
> Here goes my question.
> I have a total of over 11.5 years of experience . I was unable to provide enough documentation to ACS for my first year of experience so they deducted that 1 year and additional 2 years from my work experience and in the ACS skill assessment results mentioned this "The following employment after December 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level"
> 
> Does this mean i cannot claim 15 points for work experience and i have to claim only 10 ? as i have to wait until January 1st to finish my 8 years ?
> 
> With claiming 8 years i am at 65 points and without that 8 years it is 60 points .
> 
> Claiming 65 points and receiving the invite and later finding out that the claim was not correct will the visa application be denied or will it survive if the cut off for that is 60 ?
> 
> Please advise.


Do not over claim!. they will reject your application straight away if your claims are proven incorrect. Instead apply with 60pts itself and if you do not receive invite by Jan ,you can always modify your EOI.Either way its win-win for you but if you claim 65 pts and receive a invite by Jan you will be in trouble.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

apatel5917 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this thread and have read all your wonderful comments which are definitely a help.
> Here goes my question.
> I have a total of over 11.5 years of experience . I was unable to provide enough documentation to ACS for my first year of experience so they deducted that 1 year and additional 2 years from my work experience and in the ACS skill assessment results mentioned this "The following employment after December 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level"
> 
> Does this mean i cannot claim 15 points for work experience and i have to claim only 10 ? as i have to wait until January 1st to finish my 8 years ?
> 
> With claiming 8 years i am at 65 points and without that 8 years it is 60 points .
> 
> Claiming 65 points and receiving the invite and later finding out that the claim was not correct will the visa application be denied or will it survive if the cut off for that is 60 ?
> 
> Please advise.


Why do you want to wait till Jan to complete 8 yrs. You say you already have 60 points without 8 yrs experience then why dont you lodge your EOI with 60 points get invited in next 2 to 3 rounds max & apply visa.
By Jan your visa processing will be half way through. 
Only difference here is with 65 points you ll get an immediate invite and with 60 you ll have to wait for 2 to 3 rounds.


----------



## apatel5917

GinjaNINJA said:


> Why do you want to wait till Jan to complete 8 yrs. You say you already have 60 points without 8 yrs experience then why dont you lodge your EOI with 60 points get invited in next 2 to 3 rounds max & apply visa.
> By Jan your visa processing will be half way through.
> Only difference here is with 65 points you ll get an immediate invite and with 60 you ll have to wait for 2 to 3 rounds.




Hi, Thanks for the reply .

After the response i went into the EOI application and saw that it selects the points as 15 for work experience as i have give employment for the past 10 years as it asks to provide .

Should i remove my work experience from there and only give the experience that ACS has considered as skilled or should i provide my overall work experience (which if i do it calculates 65 ) ?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

apatel5917 said:


> Hi, Thanks for the reply .
> 
> After the response i went into the EOI application and saw that it selects the points as 15 for work experience as i have give employment for the past 10 years as it asks to provide .
> 
> Should i remove my work experience from there and only give the experience that ACS has considered as skilled or should i provide my overall work experience (which if i do it calculates 65 ) ?


No you dont have to remove any of it.
While filing employment section you ll come across a question "is this employment related to nominated occupation ?"
You say NO to everything pre skilled date mentioned by ACS and YES to post skilled date(dec 2006).
Update this and you ll be fine.


----------



## div1220

thnx for the reply ..i have one more doubt.
my acs letter states that employment after nov 2009 is to be considered as relevant, actually i m applying through agent, when she filed my eoi she mentioned my date of employment from 1 nov 2009 so my question is dat the date which she mentioned is correct or it should be from 1 december 2009?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

div1220 said:


> thnx for the reply ..i have one more doubt.
> my acs letter states that employment after nov 2009 is to be considered as relevant, actually i m applying through agent, when she filed my eoi she mentioned my date of employment from 1 nov 2009 so my question is dat the date which she mentioned is correct or it should be from 1 december 2009?


Its right.


----------



## div1220

thnx ginjaninja


----------



## apatel5917

GinjaNINJA said:


> No you dont have to remove any of it.
> While filing employment section you ll come across a question "is this employment related to nominated occupation ?"
> You say NO to everything pre skilled date mentioned by ACS and YES to post skilled date(dec 2006).
> Update this and you ll be fine.


I updated the prior 2 employment from YES to NO but it is still showing 65 points as this is what ACS did :
I started with my current employer on 7/16/2006 and ACS assessed that they will consider the skilled level from DEC 2006 so it is past 8 years since i joined my current employer so i cannot put a NO to that right ?

Only way i think is to split my current employment into 2 . would that be OK to do ?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

apatel5917 said:


> I update the prior 2 employment from YES to NO but it is still showing 65 points as what ACS was this .
> I started with my current employer on 7/16/2006 and ACS assessed that they will consider the skilled level from DEC 2006 so it is past 8 years since i joined my current employer so i cannot put a NO to that right ?


If the skilled date lies in between a single job you split that job into 2 parts. A NO part and a YES part.


----------



## apatel5917

GinjaNINJA said:


> If the skilled date lies in between a single job you split that job into 2 parts. A NO part and a YES part.


Thank you so much. I was able to make that change .

However will a visa application be right away denied if in case such as mine where i am short 2 months for my 8 years skill and ACS did not account almost 3 years of my experience ?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

apatel5917 said:


> Thank you so much. I was able to make that change .
> 
> However will a visa application be right away denied if in case such as mine where i am short 2 months for my 8 years skill and ACS did not account almost 3 years of my experience ?


Mate ACS didn't consider 4 yrs of my exp and I couldn't claim any points for employment. But somehow managed 60.
DIBP only cares that you prove the points that you've claimed 60 or 65 or 70.
Also you only upload docs that you are claiming points for.
Since you have submitted your EOI with 60 points once invited apply visa and upload all points claimed docs.


----------



## apatel5917

Does anyone know when would be the next invitation round . It is suppose to be on the second and fourth Monday of the month . Based on that next Monday the 10th of November but the site says different : 

Please note the invitation rounds will be held on the second and fourth Monday of each month, rather than the first and third for the rest of the programme year.

The maximum numbers of invitations to be issued in the month of November 2014 invitation rounds are as follows:
14 November 2014


----------



## apatel5917

My ACS assessment says employment after DEC 2006 will be considered . So can the month of December 2006 be included in the experience ?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

apatel5917 said:


> My ACS assessment says employment after DEC 2006 will be considered . So can the month of December 2006 be included in the experience ?


Yes Dec 2006 can be included.
Next invitation round is scheduled on 14th Nov (fri) and 28th dec(fri)its a bit weird it aint a 2nd monday maybe they have a system maintenance scheduled.
SkillSelect >> Invitation rounds >> Next invitation rounds.


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian

*EIO Submitted for 261312*

Hi 

I have submitted the EOI on 31.10.2014 under 261312 code for 65 points, may I know how soon will the invite be sent . Any choices of getting invitation in the next round in the second week of November 2014??

Moderators and experienced please suggest


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian

TheExpatriate said:


> Important info for 189ers
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/589353-189-eoi-queue-flushed.html



Does it mean that the 2613* applicants for the EOI will receive their invite soon or late?

What is pro- rota basis ?


----------



## myphexpat

priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted the EOI on 31.10.2014 under 261312 code for 65 points, may I know how soon will the invite be sent . Any choices of getting invitation in the next round in the second week of November 2014??
> 
> Moderators and experienced please suggest


if you are 65, then you are probably getting your invite on 14th of November. The cutoff so far is 60 points.


----------



## sevnik0202

priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted the EOI on 31.10.2014 under 261312 code for 65 points, may I know how soon will the invite be sent . Any choices of getting invitation in the next round in the second week of November 2014??
> 
> Moderators and experienced please suggest


You'll get it in the next round with 65.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## TheExpatriate

priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> Does it mean that the 2613* applicants for the EOI will receive their invite soon or late?
> 
> What is pro- rota basis ?


2613 with 60 will receive it later than general queue with a 60

2613 with more than 60 will get it on Nov 14th


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian

thank you both TheExpatriate ,myphexpat and sevnik0202


----------



## TheExpatriate

priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> thank you both TheExpatriate ,myphexpat and sevnik0202


you're welcome

at the risk of sounding anal, "both" does not apply to three people .... lol


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

*Good luck*



priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted the EOI on 31.10.2014 under 261312 code for 65 points, may I know how soon will the invite be sent . Any choices of getting invitation in the next round in the second week of November 2014??
> 
> Moderators and experienced please suggest



I guess you will as 65ers are given priorty! i submitted mine on Nov 4th with 60. I am expecting for invite in coming three rounds! Fingers crossed. Good luck!


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian

TheExpatriate said:


> you're welcome
> 
> at the risk of sounding anal, "both" does not apply to three people .... lol


Sorry I was about to edit that... To be generic... Thanks all


----------



## Ash_pagal

Hello,

I am aiming for getting a invite in the next upcoming round of EOI (14th NOV). I have instructed my agent to fill and be ready with the EOI application by 10th NOV so that I can review and we can file the same before 14th Nov. 

I would like know if you there is anything that I need to look out for WRT to documents / information so that I do not lag behind in the EOI application and miss this round of EOI.

Thanks
Ash_pagal

261112 |Category : 189 |ACS +VE 3rd SEP 2014 |EOI : 60 points 4 NOV 14| Invite : | 189 lodged: Medical : PCC: | CO: | Grant:


----------



## sevnik0202

Ash_pagal said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am aiming for getting a invite in the next upcoming round of EOI (14th NOV). I have instructed my agent to fill and be ready with the EOI application by 10th NOV so that I can review and we can file the same before 14th Nov.
> 
> I would like know if you there is anything that I need to look out for WRT to documents / information so that I do not lag behind in the EOI application and miss this round of EOI.
> 
> Thanks
> Ash_pagal
> 
> 261112 |Category : 189 |ACS +VE 3rd SEP 2014 |EOI : 60 points 4 NOV 14| Invite : | 189 lodged: Medical : PCC: | CO: | Grant:


How many points do you have?


----------



## Ash_pagal

sevnik0202 said:


> How many points do you have?


60 Points.


----------



## BretSavage

Hi, 

I have a small question, does points make any difference in getting visa or EOI preference.
Like if you have 70 points you get preference over an applicant with 60 points.

As i have currently 65 points without IELTS and i can not file for EOI because of CPA's 7bands stuff. Will i be getting preference if i am able to clear my IELTS which will take my points to 75.....:confused2:

Sorry if i am asking this question at the wrong place....


----------



## TheExpatriate

BretSavage said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a small question, does points make any difference in getting visa or EOI preference.
> Like if you have 70 points you get preference over an applicant with 60 points.
> 
> As i have currently 65 points without IELTS and i can not file for EOI because of CPA's 7bands stuff. Will i be getting preference if i am able to clear my IELTS which will take my points to 75.....:confused2:
> 
> Sorry if i am asking this question at the wrong place....


65 will get you an instant invite, no need to go for 70


----------



## skksundar

Friends,

While filling EOI, i see a question that how many dependents will be added in application?

Context
I am married and got a daughter.My mother is a widow and has been living with me for last 8 years and we've been living under the same roof all these years. 

1. She draws a pension of 10K every month.
2. The Gas connection is in her name.
3. The apartment we've been living in for last 3 years is mortgaged and it's in my name.
4. The ration card shows her name as head of the famiily.

Question
Is she really my dependent? Can I add her to the application? If not, should I mention that its only 2 dependents who'll be part of my application?

Please provide your insights.

Thanks in advance


----------



## TheExpatriate

skksundar said:


> Friends,
> 
> While filling EOI, i see a question that how many dependents will be added in application?
> 
> Context
> I am married and got a daughter.My mother is a widow and has been living with me for last 8 years and we've been living under the same roof all these years.
> 
> 1. She draws a pension of 10K every month.
> 2. The Gas connection is in her name.
> 3. The apartment we've been living in for last 3 years is mortgaged and it's in my name.
> 4. The ration card shows her name as head of the famiily.
> 
> Question
> Is she really my dependent? Can I add her to the application? If not, should I mention that its only 2 dependents who'll be part of my application?
> 
> Please provide your insights.
> 
> Thanks in advance



how is her health and English language?


----------



## skksundar

TheExpatriate said:


> how is her health and English language?


She's aged 55 and has no health ailments (diabetic -ve). For her English, we're prepared to pay additional $5000. Another point if its of any help - My Brother is a PR living in Melbourne for about 8 years now.


----------



## TheExpatriate

skksundar said:


> She's aged 55 and has no health ailments (diabetic -ve). For her English, we're prepared to pay additional $5000. Another point if its of any help - My Brother is a PR living in Melbourne for about 8 years now.


if u r 100% sure she'd pass meds, and have no issue paying the VAC2, then add her.

If you have any reason to doubt that she won't clear meds, then don't, and apply for Contributory Parent visa for her instead


----------



## urbanm

Ash_pagal said:


> 60 Points.


Hi,

It is quite unlikely that you get invite with 60 points for 261112 in the next round. There is a pro-rata arrangement on this code, visit immi.gov.au for details.
I wonder why your agent did not inform you about this.
Good luck!


----------



## Ash_pagal

urbanm said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is quite unlikely that you get invite with 60 points for 261112 in the next round. There is a pro-rata arrangement on this code, visit immi.gov.au for details.
> I wonder why your agent did not inform you about this.
> Good luck!


I checked the immi.gov.au, previous round had 60 points mentioned against this skill, the following round held in oct, had 65 points mentioned. Not sure why is change.

can somebody enlighten me..?:confused2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

TheExpatriate said:


> if u r 100% sure she'd pass meds, and have no issue paying the VAC2, then add her.
> 
> If you have any reason to doubt that she won't clear meds, then don't, and apply for Contributory Parent visa for her instead


Could please Explain it in detail about this. _ Contributory Parent visa_


*Whether it is applicable for self parents alone or for spouse parents also?*


----------



## urbanm

Ash_pagal said:


> I checked the immi.gov.au, previous round had 60 points mentioned against this skill, the following round held in oct, had 65 points mentioned. Not sure why is change.
> 
> can somebody enlighten me..?:confused2:


It must be due to the large number of applicants with 65 points.

The cut-off for last round is far from clear, it says it was 65 points&EOI-s submitted until 22-05-2014. But this is impossible, because the 13th of Oct round was 65 with EOI-s until 03-10-2014. Last round can be either 60 points with 22-05-2014 cut-off date or 65 points with 22-10-2014 cut-off date. Or something really weird happaned in their system. 
Btw, there is a thread for 60 pointers in the 2611 occupation group, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ct-business-system-analysts-eoi-tracking.html


----------



## Ash_pagal

Thanks for the reply and pointing me to the 60 pointer thread. The guys there are also confused as well. someone's agent said that it would be a typo, but we cannot believe the agent. Some tried calling them, but no avail. 

Lets see what happens in the next round..!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::confused2::confused2::noidea::noidea:


----------



## TheExpatriate

sivakumar s s said:


> Could please Explain it in detail about this. _ Contributory Parent visa_
> 
> 
> *Whether it is applicable for self parents alone or for spouse parents also?*


ِA visa that costs $55K AUD (fifty five thousand dollars). Can be applied for any parents of any PR who is usually resident in Australia


----------



## sivakumar s s

TheExpatriate said:


> ِA visa that costs $55K AUD (fifty five thousand dollars). Can be applied for any parents of any PR who is usually resident in Australia


Very useful information.


----------



## sbasha

Hello All,

My ACS decision was as follows:
The following employment after Nov 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313(Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code

Following are the few queries:

1. In EOI should the date of experience claiming month is 1st of Nov 2009 or 1st of Dec 2009, I have confirmed with my agent that is should be december. However, after going through the forum questions in the forum, I can see the suggestion of including the correct month that is Nov, as well.

2. The EOI is already submitted on 7th of Nov 2014, with 60Points.
However, I am completing 5years if considered experience from 1st of Dec 2009. Hence, can the EOI be modified to 65 point by end of this month, in case I dont receive an invite with current 60 points. I gave a go ahead to the agent to file with 60point although they told to wait for 65points that is to wait for a month. 
So, what are the docs. required to claim the additional points, as ACS was done around August 2014 and does not included the subsequent month experiences.

3. What documents should I get ready with which lets me for a direct grant.

4. Can the process be faster if some documentation like police verification is done earlier or so.

5. When can I expect invite with 60 points.

6. is it advisable to claim 65 points by month end if I don't get an invite, and how is it done ?

7. How long does it take to get the VISA grant, after filling for EOI.

I am new to the forum, I have been relying on the agent advise. Need some additional input to see if the agent it going in the right direction. Your advise is highly appreciated.

Best Regards,

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS: Done Aug 2014 / IELTS: Done Oct 2014 - L-7.5, R-7, W-7,S-7 / EOI Filled 7th Nov 2014


----------



## TheExpatriate

sbasha said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My ACS decision was as follows:
> The following employment after Nov 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313(Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code
> 
> Following are the few queries:
> 
> 1. In EOI should the date of experience claiming month is 1st of Nov 2009 or 1st of Dec 2009, I have confirmed with my agent that is should be december. However, after going through the forum questions in the forum, I can see the suggestion of including the correct month that is Nov, as well.
> 
> 2. The EOI is already submitted on 7th of Nov 2014, with 60Points.
> However, I am completing 5years if considered experience from 1st of Dec 2009. Hence, can the EOI be modified to 65 point by end of this month, in case I dont receive an invite with current 60 points. I gave a go ahead to the agent to file with 60point although they told to wait for 65points that is to wait for a month.
> So, what are the docs. required to claim the additional points, as ACS was done around August 2014 and does not included the subsequent month experiences.
> 
> 3. What documents should I get ready with which lets me for a direct grant.
> 
> 4. Can the process be faster if some documentation like police verification is done earlier or so.
> 
> 5. When can I expect invite with 60 points.
> 
> 6. is it advisable to claim 65 points by month end if I don't get an invite, and how is it done ?
> 
> 7. How long does it take to get the VISA grant, after filling for EOI.
> 
> I am new to the forum, I have been relying on the agent advise. Need some additional input to see if the agent it going in the right direction. Your advise is highly appreciated.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ACS: Done Aug 2014 / IELTS: Done Oct 2014 - L-7.5, R-7, W-7,S-7 / EOI Filled 7th Nov 2014



1- Play it safe and claim from Dec 1st

2- yes you can edit the end date of your current job in your EOI on December 1st to claim five more points if you are not invited yet, which will give you five more points and push you ahead of the 60 queue

3- checklist will appear when you lodge, use the search function there are many posts with the checklist

4- yes

5- No one can tell, probably a month or two

6- Yes it is, refer to answer to Q2 above

7- visa will take about 3 months after visa lodgement, not EOI


----------



## sbasha

Thanks a lot @TheExpatriate


Best Regards, 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS: Done Aug 2014 / IELTS: Done Oct 2014 - L-7.5, R-7, W-7,S-7 / EOI Filled 7th Nov 2014


----------



## amit101

Could anybody shed a light on this question:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...essment-points-test-advice-2.html#post5693193


----------



## ykr

Hi,

EOI Submitted on 08-Nov-14 with 70 points. 

==========================================
--> ANZSCO 261112 (Systems Analyst)
--> ACS - Submitted - 20 Oct 2014, Successful Result - 24 Oct 2014
--> IELTS Result 31 Oct 2014 - L 9.0 R 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.5
--> Points - 70
--> EOI - Submitted - 08-Nov-2014
==========================================


----------



## Ash_pagal

ykr said:


> Hi,
> 
> EOI Submitted on 08-Nov-14 with 70 points.
> 
> ==========================================
> --> ANZSCO 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> --> ACS - Submitted - 20 Oct 2014, Successful Result - 24 Oct 2014
> --> IELTS Result 31 Oct 2014 - L 9.0 R 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.5
> --> Points - 70
> --> EOI - Submitted - 08-Nov-2014
> ==========================================


All the best. I am sure you will get the invite in next 2 rounds.

Cheers..!


----------



## Ash_pagal

I have just submitted EOI in 26112 System Analyst category with 60 Points. Hoping to get invite in next couple of rounds(2 months or 4-5 EOI round). 

All the best who all have submitted their EOI and hoping for an invite in this next 2 rounds. 

Cheers..!


----------



## ozziemate

EOI submitted on Nov 3rd with 60 points for 261313(Software Developer). Hoping for invite on Nov 28th. 

All the best to all of you who have submitted EOI.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Be ready with the Fees & Documents, you would receive invite on 14th Nov round for sure... 
All the best for rest of journey... 




ykr said:


> Hi,
> 
> EOI Submitted on 08-Nov-14 with 70 points.
> 
> ==========================================
> --> ANZSCO 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> --> ACS - Submitted - 20 Oct 2014, Successful Result - 24 Oct 2014
> --> IELTS Result 31 Oct 2014 - L 9.0 R 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.5
> --> Points - 70
> --> EOI - Submitted - 08-Nov-2014
> ==========================================


----------



## Tejil

I have question here
if spouse's education is not showing in the list of qualifications (she B.sc Hons Biotech and MBA in HR, plus a diploma in executive learning in HR from IIMs) then can only her work experience as recruitment consultant be assessed for skills select??
can i then claim points for apouse? skill select + IElts?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Tejil said:


> I have question here
> if spouse's education is not showing in the list of qualifications (she B.sc Hons Biotech and MBA in HR, plus a diploma in executive learning in HR from IIMs) then can only her work experience as recruitment consultant be assessed for skills select??
> can i then claim points for apouse? skill select + IElts?


what do you mean by assessed for skillselect????

You need skills assessment by the competent authority + IELTS


----------



## Tejil

TheExpatriate said:


> what do you mean by assessed for skillselect????
> 
> You need skills assessment by the competent authority + IELTS


i mean if the qualification is not showing in this list of acceptable qualifications then can we get only the work experience checked by vetassess?


----------



## TheExpatriate

check with them


----------



## amit101

amit101 said:


> Could anybody shed a light on this question:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...essment-points-test-advice-2.html#post5693193


Any help here please ....


----------



## chawla_amit83

IELTS 7.5 Band (R9, L8.5, W7.5, S7.5)
ACS Done with 4 years and 8 months relevant experience
EoI Submitted with 60 points today (261111 Business Analyst)

ACS Reassessment to show current experience in new organisation of 9 months.
Hoping to have 5.5 years of relevant experience soon (65 points).


----------



## TheExpatriate

chawla_amit83 said:


> IELTS 7.5 Band (R9, L8.5, W7.5, S7.5)
> ACS Done with 4 years and 8 months relevant experience
> EoI Submitted with 60 points today (261111 Business Analyst)
> 
> ACS Reassessment to show current experience in new organisation of 9 months.
> Hoping to have 5.5 years of relevant experience soon (65 points).


chances of an invite with 60 points for 2611 is almost impossible. Best of luck with the re-assessment. 65 now would not also give an instant invite since the cut-off score was raised to 65 with an effective date of May 22nd.


Is there any way you can re-assess as any of the 2613* group (analyst programmer for instance) ?


----------



## chawla_amit83

TheExpatriate said:


> chances of an invite with 60 points for 2611 is almost impossible. Best of luck with the re-assessment. 65 now would not also give an instant invite since the cut-off score was raised to 65 with an effective date of May 22nd.
> 
> Is there any way you can re-assess as any of the 2613* group (analyst programmer for instance) ?


I don't know about that.. need to check.. but I thought 65 should be good to get an invite in 3-4 rounds.. I'm not in a hurry.. but I'm hoping to get one fairly quickly.. 

Can anyone explain what is this visa date of effect and what it means


----------



## TheExpatriate

chawla_amit83 said:


> I don't know about that.. need to check.. but I thought 65 should be good to get an invite in 3-4 rounds.. I'm not in a hurry.. but I'm hoping to get one fairly quickly..
> 
> Can anyone explain what is this visa date of effect and what it means


it means that after October 27th round, the first person in the queue awaiting an invite has 65 points and is waiting since May 22nd.

Come next round, let's say for example they have 50 invitations, first they will let people with more than 65 points in, there are several possible scenarios

1- People scoring more than 65 are >= 50, in such case, cut-off date and score will remain the same, and the queue will grow longer.

2- <50 (let's say 37) people who scored more than 65 are let in, then only the first 13 applicants in the queue with 65 will get admitted



3-4 rounds invitation under 65 is highly unlikely


----------



## chawla_amit83

TheExpatriate said:


> it means that after October 27th round, the first person in the queue awaiting an invite has 65 points and is waiting since May 22nd.
> 
> Come next round, let's say for example they have 50 invitations, first they will let people with more than 65 points in, there are several possible scenarios
> 
> 1- People scoring more than 65 are >= 50, in such case, cut-off date and score will remain the same, and the queue will grow longer.
> 
> 2- <50 (let's say 37) people who scored more than 65 are let in, then only the first 13 applicants in the queue with 65 will get admitted
> 
> 3-4 rounds invitation under 65 is highly unlikely


Ohh.. that's bad.. but Howcome the earlier round had a cutoff of October 3rd for 65 and now it's may 22nd.. as the may 22nd guy should have received invite ahead of October 3rd.. so or. . As I'm confused about this


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Hi Expatriate,
There has been issue with the authorities updating the DOE for pointers. As per last round of 13th oct, 65 pointers were cleared till 3rd of Oct 2014. It is pointless to talk on it unless we have list from 14th Nov out. 

Also person with 65 points will get invite in max of 2 rounds.





TheExpatriate said:


> it means that after October 27th round, the first person in the queue awaiting an invite has 65 points and is waiting since May 22nd.
> 
> Come next round, let's say for example they have 50 invitations, first they will let people with more than 65 points in, there are several possible scenarios
> 
> 1- People scoring more than 65 are >= 50, in such case, cut-off date and score will remain the same, and the queue will grow longer.
> 
> 2- <50 (let's say 37) people who scored more than 65 are let in, then only the first 13 applicants in the queue with 65 will get admitted
> 
> 
> 
> 3-4 rounds invitation under 65 is highly unlikely


----------



## TheExpatriate

chawla_amit83 said:


> Ohh.. that's bad.. but Howcome the earlier round had a cutoff of October 3rd for 65 and now it's may 22nd.. as the may 22nd guy should have received invite ahead of October 3rd.. so or. . As I'm confused about this


No idea ! We will see on the next round how it goes


----------



## dm360

*Certified or original docs*

Hi guys,

I have submitted 189 visa and on phase of documents uploading. While everybody I see is uploading colored scanned images , immi website seems strict about sending only certified copies. It really confusing, anybody can help ? any recent applicant?

:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## TheExpatriate

dm360 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have submitted 189 visa and on phase of documents uploading. While everybody I see is uploading colored scanned images , immi website seems strict about sending only certified copies. It really confusing, anybody can help ? any recent applicant?
> 
> :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


color scans of originals are fine


----------



## dm360

TheExpatriate said:


> color scans of originals are fine


what abt the phrase here..

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist
"All supporting documents must be scanned and uploaded with your application. All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents. Do not include original documents unless specifically requested to do so by the department. Documents not in English must be accompanied by accredited English translations."


----------



## apatel5917

I have a question based on the replies in the forum:

In my ACS the letter stated that employment after Dec 2006 will be considered and the question that i had posted was :

Whether or not to include the month of December ? To this the reply from the forum was yes I can and some else posted the same question and the response from one of the members was "NO not to include to be safe" .

So what is the correct outcome of this ? whether to include the month in question or not ?


----------



## Xception

*EOI submitted*

Hi,

EOI Submitted on 13-Nov-14 with 65 points. 

*******************************************************
> Subclass 189
> ANZSCO 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> Total 8 years exp with 6 years considered as relevant for 261311
> ACS - Submitted - 30 Oct 2014, Assessment Result - 11 Nov 2014
> IELTS Result - L 9.0 R 8.5 W 7.0 S 7.0
> Points - 65
> EOI - Submitted - 13-Nov-2014
*******************************************************

When can I expect to get an invitation ?

Many thanks


----------



## apatel5917

Xception said:


> Hi,
> 
> EOI Submitted on 13-Nov-14 with 65 points.
> 
> *******************************************************
> > Subclass 189
> > ANZSCO 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> > Total 8 years exp with 6 years considered as relevant for 261311
> > ACS - Submitted - 30 Oct 2014, Assessment Result - 11 Nov 2014
> > IELTS Result - L 9.0 R 8.5 W 7.0 S 7.0
> > Points - 65
> > EOI - Submitted - 13-Nov-2014
> *******************************************************
> 
> When can I expect to get an invitation ?
> 
> Many thanks



Based on the trend looks like you will receive it in the coming invitation round .


----------



## Inf_18

I had submitted EOI on 21st Oct under 189 with 60 points (261313). I have got invitation just now..... :tea:


----------



## skksundar

Submitted EOI on 7th Nov, 189 with 65 points! Received the invitation just now. Expecting people to post their invite message and spread the happiness!!

All the very best ppl!!


----------



## rali

skksundar said:


> Submitted EOI on 7th Nov, 189 with 65 points! Received the invitation just now. Expecting people to spread the happiness!!


Congrats...

What is your ANZSCO code?


----------



## skksundar

rali said:


> Congrats...
> 
> What is your ANZSCO code?


Thanks rali!! 261311 is my occupation code!


----------



## amolpathak

Received invite 65 pts DOE 29 Oct code 261112


----------



## deepav23

Got the invite. ...eoi submitted on 11Oct 60 points 261312


----------



## sivakumar s s

deepav23 said:


> Got the invite. ...eoi submitted on 11Oct 60 points 261312


Congrats....

Update ur signature....


----------



## sivakumar s s

Today got my Point Test Advice. Going to apply VISA soon..


----------



## ykr

*EOI Selected 14-Nov-14*

Received the invite at 18:47 IST  

==========================================
--> ANZSCO 261112 (Systems Analyst)
--> ACS - Submitted - 20-Oct-14, Successful Result - 24-Oct-14
--> IELTS Result - 31-Oct-14 - L 9.0 R 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.5
--> Points - 70
--> EOI - Submitted - 08-Nov-14
--> Skill Select Invitation Received - 14-Nov-14
==========================================


----------



## Inf_18

Congrats evryone who got invites......

Now, can sm1 plz share authorized list of required documents....

a list tht wud help for direct grant...


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Indrajit said:


> Congrats evryone who got invites......
> 
> Now, can sm1 plz share authorized list of required documents....
> 
> a list tht wud help for direct grant...


Authorized link for ya
Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist


----------



## apatel5917

Did anyone who submitted EOI after Oct 31st with 60 points for 2613 receive invitation in this around ?

Also is the selection for this round over ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

apatel5917 said:


> Did anyone who submitted EOI after Oct 31st with 60 points for 2613 receive invitation in this around ?
> 
> Also is the selection for this round over ?


Yes, few hours ago the round happened


----------



## Inf_18

GinjaNINJA said:


> Authorized link for ya
> Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist


Thank you GinjaNINJA...

I have one query. My Birth certificate is Marathi language, 30% of its content is in english too but, most of the content is in marathi language....

Can you please let me know how can be get such documents converted in English ?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Indrajit said:


> Thank you GinjaNINJA...
> 
> I have one query. My Birth certificate is Marathi language, 30% of its content is in english too but, most of the content is in marathi language....
> 
> Can you please let me know how can be get such documents converted in English ?


You can use 10th marks card if DOB certificate is in Marathi.


----------



## div1220

hey where i can see my invitation if its been dispached, actually applied through an agent.
applied with 65 pts


----------



## TheExpatriate

div1220 said:


> hey where i can see my invitation if its been dispached, actually applied through an agent.
> applied with 65 pts


your agent will receive it


----------



## div1220

but i can able to see *apply visa* tab on my eoi homepage so does that mean invitation is been sent?


----------



## Inf_18

div1220 said:


> but i can able to see *apply visa* tab on my eoi homepage so does that mean invitation is been sent?


Check the status in left hand upper corner of the screen....it must be invited


----------



## TheExpatriate

div1220 said:


> but i can able to see *apply visa* tab on my eoi homepage so does that mean invitation is been sent?


probably yes


----------



## Inf_18

Indrajit said:


> Check the status in left hand upper corner of the screen....it must be invited


Sory....right upper corner


----------



## arian10daddy

Anybody who has got an invite and has already applied for 189 visa?
Any idea on the turn-around times of the visas lately?


----------



## TheExpatriate

arian10daddy said:


> Anybody who has got an invite and has already applied for 189 visa?
> Any idea on the turn-around times of the visas lately?


2-3 months


----------



## arian10daddy

TheExpatriate said:


> 2-3 months


I applied just 2 hrs back(technically yesterday), so I guess I'll have to hold my horses. Keep myself calm... lol


----------



## TheExpatriate

arian10daddy said:


> I applied just 2 hrs back(technically yesterday), so I guess I'll have to hold my horses. Keep myself calm... lol



*shoots himself in the face*

Man, take a chill pill .... you are asking two hours into your application  ?


----------



## aikonoer

Does anyone know how long before the immigration update the current invitation round page after each round? I have submitted a EOI for 489 - FS on 27 Oct and I want to find out the latest visa date of effect. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## TheExpatriate

aikonoer said:


> Does anyone know how long before the immigration update the current invitation round page after each round? I have submitted a EOI for 489 - FS on 27 Oct and I want to find out the latest visa date of effect.
> 
> Thanks so much.


usually within 3-5 days


----------



## aikonoer

TheExpatriate said:


> usually within 3-5 days


Thanks


----------



## boo2013

Dear all, 

Im sorry if this post is a bit out of subject as I havent submitted for EOI yet, I gotta delay quite a long time since I had a baby. Now I want to bring my husband and my baby as well so I got some confusing questions, and it would be so grateful if someone can help me: 

I used to study in Sydney and now i want to come back under 189 visa. I read the thread and I can see that 221111 is under pro rate data arrangement. My current situation is now as 

- Point test I got 60 
- Im 25 yrs old 
- Code 221111
- IELTS: 7,0 all band ( I intend to get futher 5 points by taking the test again t ) 
- Planned to get CPA skill assessments ( i used to get my TR before but it expired b4 i can come back so now I need to have it assessed again ) 

My baby is 18months and My husband hasnt taken any action yet. Would some1 be kind to advise me 

- Apart from all evidence I need to prepare for myself and my baby. What paper I prepare for my husbands by the time I apply EOI?

- What conditions for my husband to apply with me: Jobs? ( does he need to as skill assessment by Australia authority like me? ) 

- My husband is working as a product trainer and I cant find any Skill code that suits him. He probably get 5 ielts point mark ( but im ready to pay 5000$) 

- Is it likely for me to successfully apply for the visa for my whole family?? If I prepare and submit for EOI in Jan/Fed 2015 is it too late ? 

If you can give me any recommendation I would appreciate alot !

Thank you very much in advance,


----------



## hangdo

Hi all,
I submitted the EOI on 28 Oct and received invitation yesterday. I applied for visa, paid and in the process of uploading my supporting documents. I want to add more documents, but when I come back my Immi account, I cant see any thing, even the application form. Do you guys have any ideas?

Thanksss a milllion!!!


----------



## sevnik0202

boo2013 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Im sorry if this post is a bit out of subject as I havent submitted for EOI yet, I gotta delay quite a long time since I had a baby. Now I want to bring my husband and my baby as well so I got some confusing questions, and it would be so grateful if someone can help me:
> 
> I used to study in Sydney and now i want to come back under 189 visa. I read the thread and I can see that 221111 is under pro rate data arrangement. My current situation is now as
> 
> - Point test I got 60
> - Im 25 yrs old
> - Code 221111
> - IELTS: 7,0 all band ( I intend to get futher 5 points by taking the test again t )
> - Planned to get CPA skill assessments ( i used to get my TR before but it expired b4 i can come back so now I need to have it assessed again )
> 
> My baby is 18months and My husband hasnt taken any action yet. Would some1 be kind to advise me
> 
> - Apart from all evidence I need to prepare for myself and my baby. What paper I prepare for my husbands by the time I apply EOI?
> 
> - What conditions for my husband to apply with me: Jobs? ( does he need to as skill assessment by Australia authority like me? )
> 
> - My husband is working as a product trainer and I cant find any Skill code that suits him. He probably get 5 ielts point mark ( but im ready to pay 5000$)
> 
> - Is it likely for me to successfully apply for the visa for my whole family?? If I prepare and submit for EOI in Jan/Fed 2015 is it too late ?
> 
> If you can give me any recommendation I would appreciate alot !
> 
> Thank you very much in advance,


You already have 60 points apply for 189 with your husband and kid.

Husband documents:
1. Passport
2. IELTS(4.5 overall)
3. Medicals
4. Degree
5. Passport


----------



## boo2013

Dear Sevnik0202

Thank u very much!!! All the best 4u >< !


----------



## div1220

thnx indrajit and expatriate ,yes it is showing invited...yuppyyy


----------



## Hector_2014

*Submitted EOI*

Hi All,

Have been a Passive follower of ExpatForum since quite some time now. Became Active today after submitting EOI. 

I have claimed 65 points. Breakup of claimed points is as follows:
Age - 30 Years - 30
Education - Bachelor Degree in Engineering - 15
Work Experience - Greater than 5 years but lesser than 8 - 10
IELTS - L:9, R:9, W:8.5, S:7.5  - 10
Total - 65

Hoping for the best!!


----------



## apatel5917

Hector_2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have been a Passive follower of ExpatForum since quite some time now. Became Active today after submitting EOI.
> 
> I have claimed 65 points. Breakup of claimed points is as follows:
> Age - 30 Years - 30
> Education - Bachelor Degree in Engineering - 15
> Work Experience - Greater than 5 years but lesser than 8 - 10
> IELTS - L:9, R:9, W:8.5, S:7.5  - 10
> Total - 65
> 
> Hoping for the best!!


What anzsco code did you submit EOI for ?


----------



## sivakumar s s

One good news for you boo.....

SEVN has well stated all the points. In addition IELTS score is not mandatory, If your husband could provide any evidence from his college stating he had pursued the bachelor degree / 2 years diploma in ENGLISH MEDIUM.


Also no need to pay $5000 extra.

If you wish I will send you the format...

All the best


You already have 60 points apply for 189 with your husband and kid.

Husband documents:
1. Passport
2.* IELTS(4.5 overall) * is optional (College's letter -English medium)
3. Medicals
4. Degree
5. Passport




boo2013 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Im sorry if this post is a bit out of subject as I havent submitted for EOI yet, I gotta delay quite a long time since I had a baby. Now I want to bring my husband and my baby as well so I got some confusing questions, and it would be so grateful if someone can help me:
> 
> I used to study in Sydney and now i want to come back under 189 visa. I read the thread and I can see that 221111 is under pro rate data arrangement. My current situation is now as
> 
> - Point test I got 60
> - Im 25 yrs old
> - Code 221111
> - IELTS: 7,0 all band ( I intend to get futher 5 points by taking the test again t )
> - Planned to get CPA skill assessments ( i used to get my TR before but it expired b4 i can come back so now I need to have it assessed again )
> 
> My baby is 18months and My husband hasnt taken any action yet. Would some1 be kind to advise me
> 
> - Apart from all evidence I need to prepare for myself and my baby. What paper I prepare for my husbands by the time I apply EOI?
> 
> - What conditions for my husband to apply with me: Jobs? ( does he need to as skill assessment by Australia authority like me? )
> 
> - My husband is working as a product trainer and I cant find any Skill code that suits him. He probably get 5 ielts point mark ( but im ready to pay 5000$)
> 
> - Is it likely for me to successfully apply for the visa for my whole family?? If I prepare and submit for EOI in Jan/Fed 2015 is it too late ?
> 
> If you can give me any recommendation I would appreciate alot !
> 
> Thank you very much in advance,


----------



## sivakumar s s

Hector_2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have been a Passive follower of ExpatForum since quite some time now. Became Active today after submitting EOI.
> 
> I have claimed 65 points. Breakup of claimed points is as follows:
> Age - 30 Years - 30
> Education - Bachelor Degree in Engineering - 15
> Work Experience - Greater than 5 years but lesser than 8 - 10
> IELTS - L:9, R:9, W:8.5, S:7.5  - 10
> Total - 65
> 
> Hoping for the best!!



Your IELTS score is amazing.....
All the best for EOI

Be Active...:juggle:


----------



## Hector_2014

apatel5917 said:


> What anzsco code did you submit EOI for ?


Oh!! I missed it in my earlier post... 

My ANZSCO code is 261311 (Analyst Programmer).


----------



## Xception

*How to pay Subclass 189 Fee?*

Hi,

************************************************** *****
> Subclass 189
> ANZSCO 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> Total 8 years exp with 6 years considered as relevant for 261311
> ACS - Submitted - 30 Oct 2014, Assessment Result - 11 Nov 2014
> IELTS Result - L 9.0 R 8.5 W 7.0 S 7.0 - Overall - 8
> Points - 65
> EOI - Submitted - 13-Nov-2014
> EOI - Received - 14-Nov-2014
> Applied for passport extension on 14-Nov-2014
> Will lodge the application once new passpot is issued
************************************************** *****

I am now trying to lodge the visa for subclass 189 along with a dependant.
The visa fee is 5280 AUD, which would be around 3.11 lakhs in India, and this needs to be paid through credit card. 
I have checked with my bank and have applied for a new credit card with more credit limit, however they have not guaranteed if I will get a credit limimt of more than 3 lakhs.

Has anyone lodged a visa recently from India? If so, can you please let me know how you managed to pay this fee ? Can we use VISA/MASTER debit cards ?

Many Thanks!


----------



## amolpathak

Xception said:


> Hi,
> 
> ************************************************** *****
> > Subclass 189
> > ANZSCO 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> > Total 8 years exp with 6 years considered as relevant for 261311
> > ACS - Submitted - 30 Oct 2014, Assessment Result - 11 Nov 2014
> > IELTS Result - L 9.0 R 8.5 W 7.0 S 7.0 - Overall - 8
> > Points - 65
> > EOI - Submitted - 13-Nov-2014
> > EOI - Received - 14-Nov-2014
> > Applied for passport extension on 14-Nov-2014
> > Will lodge the application once new passpot is issued
> ************************************************** *****
> 
> I am now trying to lodge the visa for subclass 189 along with a dependant.
> The visa fee is 5280 AUD, which would be around 3.11 lakhs in India, and this needs to be paid through credit card.
> I have checked with my bank and have applied for a new credit card with more credit limit, however they have not guaranteed if I will get a credit limimt of more than 3 lakhs.
> 
> Has anyone lodged a visa recently from India? If so, can you please let me know how you managed to pay this fee ? Can we use VISA/MASTER debit cards ?
> 
> Many Thanks!


I am in similar situation, I am going for ICICI AUD Travel card, got the different options from below therad, pl check, this is very useful.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html


----------



## Xception

Thanks Amol!
Can we get ICICI AUD Travel card without visa?
I thought travel cards are issued only when we provide them with a copy of visa and passport.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Xception said:


> Thanks Amol!
> Can we get ICICI AUD Travel card without visa?
> I thought travel cards are issued only when we provide them with a copy of visa and passport.


Show them visa application invitation.


----------



## Xception

Thanks Tirik & Amol!
I had applied for a ICICI redit card today (after checking my payslips they said I may get 3.5 lakhs credit limit, but did not guarantee it). If it doesn;t work out, I will go for the travel card.

@amolpathak : Please share us your experience after you make the payment on the visa portal. It would help many souls out there (including mine).


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Xception said:


> Thanks Tirik & Amol!
> I had applied for a ICICI redit card today (after checking my payslips they said I may get 3.5 lakhs credit limit, but did not guarantee it). If it doesn;t work out, I will go for the travel card.
> 
> @amolpathak : Please share us your experience after you make the payment on the visa portal. It would help many souls out there (including mine).


Credit cards will draw 5% more money.
Cancel credit card idea and apply for AUD travel card. It will useful you later when you are in Australia too!!!


----------



## Hrishi66

Hello Team,

I have submitted my EOI on 29th Aug 2014 for ICT Business Analyst, with 60 points..

Any idea when can i expect my invites?


----------



## boo2013

Thank you so much Sivakumar, unfortunately my husband didnt complete his degrées in English so I guess he will have to pass the IELTS test at 4,5 . But i think 4.5 is achievable. 

Thanks you for your response 



sivakumar s s said:


> One good news for you boo.....
> 
> SEVN has well stated all the points. In addition IELTS score is not mandatory, If your husband could provide any evidence from his college stating he had pursued the bachelor degree / 2 years diploma in ENGLISH MEDIUM.
> 
> 
> Also no need to pay $5000 extra.
> 
> If you wish I will send you the format...
> 
> All the best
> 
> 
> You already have 60 points apply for 189 with your husband and kid.
> 
> Husband documents:
> 1. Passport
> 2.* IELTS(4.5 overall) * is optional (College's letter -English medium)
> 3. Medicals
> 4. Degree
> 5. Passport


----------



## sivakumar s s

Superb, I too in the same boat.

What are the documents need to apply for TRAVEL Card and how much time, it will take to receive.
Will it be in 2/3 days.

I hope there must be some charges like processing fees and any other charges.

So in total how much we need to spend for AUD TRAVEL CARD.

Thanks in advance dear Expats


----------



## amolpathak

Xception said:


> Thanks Amol!
> Can we get ICICI AUD Travel card without visa?
> I thought travel cards are issued only when we provide them with a copy of visa and passport.


Just enquire in branches, they must give based on visa invitation, explain that you would like to pay visa fees with travel card. The reply may vary branch to branch, but I have seen several members here getting card based in just visa application.


----------



## aikonoer

Hi,

Just a quick question regarding the Police checks for 489 visa. How recent does the checks have to be? I have both AFP's and my country's certificate done earlier this year for my 485 and I'm wondering whether I can still use that if ever I get invited.

Thanks.

Brian


----------



## Chikku87

Hi guys , 
I have completed skillassessment and going to submit EOI but I have doubt about which state I could choose & still taking applications..can I apply to more than one state at a time ? Please give me an advice I haven't got any idea about it ..
Thanks


----------



## BretSavage

Hi,

Will be really grateful if anyone can please help me.

I have completed my masters of accounting from Australia and my subject covers all core subjects required for following occupations.

accountant (general) (ANZSCO code 221111)
finance manager (ANZSCO code 132211)
management accountant (ANZSCO code 221112) 
taxation accountant (ANZSCO code 221113)

I have work experience of about 6+ years.

My duties included:

1-Preparation of financial statements and reports to company management and principle.
2-preparing periodic cash flow and funds flow statement.
3-Developing and checking budgets.
4-Recommendation of proper tax structure for the company.
5-Ensuring compliance with relevant legislation.
6-Giving advice on range of financial aspects of a business such as budgets, tax and cash flows.
7-Analysing how well a business is performing financially.
8-Reviewing businesses accounting procedures.
9-Assisting management with strategic planning and human resources.

Can anyone please help me in choosing best occupation considering my degree and duties?


----------



## TheExpatriate

aikonoer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a quick question regarding the Police checks for 489 visa. How recent does the checks have to be? I have both AFP's and my country's certificate done earlier this year for my 485 and I'm wondering whether I can still use that if ever I get invited.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Brian


PCCs are valid for 1 year from issuance for Immigration purposes, even if the issuing body says otherwise (whether shorter or longer)


----------



## Tejil

Finally said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am a silent member of this forum for quite some time and got my Grant Yesterday...
> 
> This is my first post...
> 
> Would like to thank all of you for your valuable support...
> ICT Business Analyst
> Applied for PR on 13th August
> Granted on 13th November
> 
> As a contribution from my end to all the people starting to look for jobs (specially for ICT folks)
> (have been here for almost 2 years now...
> 
> - Get your CV done by Professionals, it really helps
> - Get some niche skills if u don't already have it learn them... it would make your life easier..
> - Lowering your salary expectations doesn't increase your chance to get u a job to a large extend...
> - Sydney is costly, Melbourne is relatively cheap
> 
> 
> Regards


HI ,

how many points you had in total?

thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

amolpathak said:


> Just enquire in branches, they must give based on visa invitation, explain that you would like to pay visa fees with travel card. The reply may vary branch to branch, but I have seen several members here getting card based in just visa application.


Thanks AmolPathak,


You are right. From bank to bank and branch to branch it vary. 
It is at the discretion of Bank to provide Travel Card.

Today I enquired HDFC bank one branch they said,

Following documents are needed.

1. Passport copy
2. Any travel document like Flight ticket or Visa 

Tomorrow, I will try for some other banks too attaching * VISA application*

Hope to get a travel card


----------



## sevnik0202

sivakumar s s said:


> Superb, I too in the same boat.
> 
> What are the documents need to apply for TRAVEL Card and how much time, it will take to receive.
> Will it be in 2/3 days.
> 
> I hope there must be some charges like processing fees and any other charges.
> 
> So in total how much we need to spend for AUD TRAVEL CARD.
> 
> Thanks in advance dear Expats


You need to have a accont in the bank if you want to but AUD forex card.
I used HDFC AUD Forex card opened an account with them showed them the visa invitation and bingo.
There was a Rs. 100 fees for card and around Rs 150 for loading the card which I requested them to waive and they obliged.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Small query... what was the exchange rate you got?? 
Cos as per my knowledge, the spread that bank charges, is way above the CC fees and charges included. So at times using CC is better than these travel cards.. hence my query...



sevnik0202 said:


> You need to have a accont in the bank if you want to but AUD forex card.
> I used HDFC AUD Forex card opened an account with them showed them the visa invitation and bingo.
> There was a Rs. 100 fees for card and around Rs 150 for loading the card which I requested them to waive and they obliged.


----------



## sivakumar s s

sevnik0202 said:


> You need to have a accont in the bank if you want to but AUD forex card.
> I used HDFC AUD Forex card opened an account with them showed them the visa invitation and bingo.
> There was a Rs. 100 fees for card and around Rs 150 for loading the card which I requested them to waive and they obliged.


Thanks lot... for detailed info.

I too have Hdfc Savings account and so hope no trouble in getting it.

Cheers.

Waiting for my agent's green signal to file VISA.

Thank u once again
-Siva


----------



## sivakumar s s

Ravi_Pune said:


> Small query... what was the exchange rate you got??
> Cos as per my knowledge, the spread that bank charges, is way above the CC fees and charges included. So at times using CC is better than these travel cards.. hence my query...



In Recent days AUD is fluctuating between 53 to 54.5 INR. It wont have much difference as well.

Travel Card has more significant benefits than Credit Card.

For credit card charges are more approx 3.5% and vary from bank to bank and card to card. + 1.08 % visa/master card charges 

Travel card : Only 1.08 % visa/master card charges 
It is also helpful for initial one or two months in AUS.


----------



## sevnik0202

Ravi_Pune said:


> Small query... what was the exchange rate you got??
> Cos as per my knowledge, the spread that bank charges, is way above the CC fees and charges included. So at times using CC is better than these travel cards.. hence my query...


At the time I made the payment, it was around INR 56.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Ok, thanks.. Guessed so... as rate was 53.84 yest... 56 selling and 51 buying.. 

My CITI CC would charge me less... just a mathematical calculation and to save me pain of visiting branch to get Forex card 



sevnik0202 said:


> At the time I made the payment, it was around INR 56.


----------



## podigeo

Hrishi66 said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 29th Aug 2014 for ICT Business Analyst, with 60 points..
> 
> Any idea when can i expect my invites?


Hi Hrishi66, we are tracking BA - 60 pointers list in another thread, I will add you in the list. You can visit the following page

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...business-system-analysts-eoi-tracking-30.html


----------



## XINGSINGH

I recieved my acs today with occupation assesed after may 2011.

So in my work experience shall I claim points from june 2011 or may 2011


----------



## TheExpatriate

XINGSINGH said:


> I recieved my acs today with occupation assesed after may 2011.
> 
> So in my work experience shall I claim points from june 2011 or may 2011


June


----------



## rkrishnaraj

Hello, 

Am in the process of applying 189 visa for myself (primary applicant) and for my wife. I have submitted eoi with 65 points and waiting for invite. I have filled form 80 and having it ready. 

Do i need to ask my wife also to fill up form 80 or its only for me. Please clarify. 

Thanks

Krishna


----------



## apatel5917

rkrishnaraj said:


> Hello,
> 
> Am in the process of applying 189 visa for myself (primary applicant) and for my wife. I have submitted eoi with 65 points and waiting for invite. I have filled form 80 and having it ready.
> 
> Do i need to ask my wife also to fill up form 80 or its only for me. Please clarify.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Krishna


What ANSZCO code did you file for ?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

rkrishnaraj said:


> Hello,
> 
> Am in the process of applying 189 visa for myself (primary applicant) and for my wife. I have submitted eoi with 65 points and waiting for invite. I have filled form 80 and having it ready.
> 
> Do i need to ask my wife also to fill up form 80 or its only for me. Please clarify.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Krishna


Ofcourse wife's form 80 too. Keep it ready.


----------



## sivakumar s s

rkrishnaraj said:


> Hello,
> 
> Am in the process of applying 189 visa for myself (primary applicant) and for my wife. I have submitted eoi with 65 points and waiting for invite. I have filled form 80 and having it ready.
> 
> Do i need to ask my wife also to fill up form 80 or its only for me. Please clarify.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Krishna


Dear Krishna,

Form 80 is needed for you and your wife.

All the best for your Invite
SIva


----------



## XINGSINGH

Can we have 2 EOI's live in system under 2 different Anzcso code i.e., one in 190 and 2nd in 189 with different ANZCSO code of same group.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

XINGSINGH said:


> Can we have 2 EOI's live in system under 2 different Anzcso code i.e., one in 190 and 2nd in 189 with different ANZCSO code of same group.


Your questions are always hypothetical please be specific and post facts. We have to assume scenarios before replying to your queries. Annoying.

Assuming you have 2 different ACS assessment for 2 different Anszco codes then YES you can have 2 different EOI's
If you have one ACS assessment for 1 ANSZCO code you cannot have 2 different EOIs with different ANSZCO codes.
Example : ACS assessment you have is for 261313 & no assessment for 261312
You have submitted 2 different EOIs lets say 
1. EOI for 189 visa with 261313(you have this assessment if invited >> apply visa >> All good will get a grant)
2. EOI for 190 visa with 261312(you dont have this assessment if invited >> applied visa >> visa rejection + 3 yr visa ban for providing false information LALALA)


----------



## XINGSINGH

GinjaNINJA said:


> Your questions are always hypothetical please be specific and post facts. We have to assume scenarios before replying to your queries. Annoying.
> 
> Assuming you have 2 different ACS assessment for 2 different Anszco codes then YES you can have 2 different EOI's
> If you have one ACS assessment for 1 ANSZCO code you cannot have 2 different EOIs with different ANSZCO codes.
> Example : ACS assessment you have is for 261313 & no assessment for 261312
> You have submitted 2 different EOIs lets say
> 1. EOI for 189 visa with 261313(you have this assessment if invited >> apply visa >> All good will get a grant)
> 2. EOI for 190 visa with 261312(you dont have this assessment if invited >> applied visa >> visa rejection + 3 yr visa ban for providing false information LALALA)


Will take care of ur point NINJA.

Actually my agent have applied for EOI under 261313 code for 189 and 261314 under 190. I've valid assesment for both. 

I've asked him to withdraw 261314 but he's saying that's not a problem.

So, can I've 2 EOI's live under these 2 codes.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

XINGSINGH said:


> Will take care of ur point NINJA.
> 
> Actually my agent have applied for EOI under 261313 code for 189 and 261314 under 190. I've valid assesment for both.
> 
> I've asked him to withdraw 261314 but he's saying that's not a problem.
> 
> So, can I've 2 EOI's live under these 2 codes.


If you have 2 valid ACS assessment for both 261313 and 261314 then you can hve 2 EOIs both are valid.

Also I think your agent is taking you for a ride. I dont get it why would he make you do 261314(software tester) assessment for 190 visa you could have just created 2 separate EOIs for 189 & 190 using a single assessment i.e 261313(s/w engg). None of the states is sponsoring 261314ers & I dont think any state will open 261314 until july 2015. Waste of $500 for 261314 assessment.

How many points do you have ? Whats your points breakdown ?


----------



## sevnik0202

XINGSINGH said:


> I recieved my acs today with occupation assesed after may 2011.
> 
> So in my work experience shall I claim points from june 2011 or may 2011


Include may.


----------



## sevnik0202

TheExpatriate said:


> June


If its stated after may he can claim exp from may.


----------



## XINGSINGH

GinjaNINJA said:


> If you have 2 valid ACS assessment for both 261313 and 261314 then you can hve 2 EOIs both are valid.
> 
> Also I think your agent is taking you for a ride. I dont get it why would he make you do 261314(software tester) assessment for 190 visa you could have just created 2 separate EOIs for 189 & 190 using a single assessment i.e 261313(s/w engg). None of the states is sponsoring 261314ers & I dont think any state will open 261314 until july 2015. Waste of $500 for 261314 assessment.
> 
> How many points do you have ? Whats your points breakdown ?


age - 30
education - 15
ielts - 10
work exp - 5

actually agent got my assessment 261313 recently. agent got 261314 done with reason that in my designation there is word tester. But then I came to know about this forum and asked him for another assessment under 261313 for which he was not even ready. Then I bashed him and showed ANZSCO code descriptions and then strongly asked him to go under 261313.


----------



## XINGSINGH

sevnik0202 said:


> If its stated after may he can claim exp from may.


Even if I consider from 1st jun even then I can claim points for workexp. 

I believe it's better to play safe.

Also, ACS has assesed my master's degree as major in computing and bachelors minor in computing. I believe that will not have any impact on my education points.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

XINGSINGH said:


> age - 30
> education - 15
> ielts - 10
> work exp - 5
> 
> actually agent got my assessment 261313 recently. agent got 261314 done with reason that in my designation there is word tester. But then I came to know about this forum and asked him for another assessment under 261313 for which he was not even ready. Then I bashed him and showed ANZSCO code descriptions and then strongly asked him to go under 261313.


Lol at bashed him. Deserved it. Bloody gangsta ****. Agents dont know ratsass. Roles & responsibilites ia what matter and not designation. 
You have this forum you should get rid of him and apply for visa on your own & stop paying him for the services.


----------



## XINGSINGH

GinjaNINJA said:


> Lol at bashed him. Deserved it. Bloody gangsta ****. Agents dont know ratsass. Roles & responsibilites ia what matter and not designation.
> You have this forum you should get rid of him and apply for visa on your own & stop paying him for the services.


Had already paid him his money. so, no point of pulling back now.

But post getting in touch with this forum I have kept noose in my hand and making him to move in direction which I want to go.


----------



## rkrishnaraj

apatel5917 said:


> What ANSZCO code did you file for ?


233513 - production and plant engineer


----------



## rkrishnaraj

GinjaNINJA said:


> Ofcourse wife's form 80 too. Keep it ready.





sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Krishna,
> 
> Form 80 is needed for you and your wife.
> 
> All the best for your Invite
> SIva


Thanks Sivakumar and ginjaninja. Just love the support in this forum


----------



## Tejil

Hi All.

have a question here

if you get grant for 190 from a particular state do you need to live there for the rest of 5 years??

how is 190 different from 189?

thanks


----------



## jasbir

hello friends,

I got my skill assessment from engineers australkia as positive on 10-11-2014 for industrial engineer.

yesterday i lodged EOI with 65 points.

what are the chances to get invite on 28th november.

cheers


----------



## GinjaNINJA

jasbir said:


> hello friends,
> 
> I got my skill assessment from engineers australkia as positive on 10-11-2014 for industrial engineer.
> 
> yesterday i lodged EOI with 65 points.
> 
> what are the chances to get invite on 28th november.
> 
> cheers


Awesome . You ll get it on 28th . 100% . Prepare visa docs.


----------



## jasbir

GinjaNINJA said:


> Awesome . You ll get it on 28th . 100% . Prepare visa docs.


thanks Ginja Bro,

Can you specify briefly what all visa docs to be prepared. there is a sea of information in the forum, and it would be helpgul if you give me a little overview of how to be prepared.

thanks and cheers


----------



## GinjaNINJA

jasbir said:


> thanks Ginja Bro,
> 
> Can you specify briefly what all visa docs to be prepared. there is a sea of information in the forum, and it would be helpgul if you give me a little overview of how to be prepared.
> 
> thanks and cheers


Firstly all your points claimed docs. To prove 65 points claimed i.e 
IELTS
AGE proof(Birth cert or 10th cert or Passport)
Degree certificate
Degree Transcripts
Employment docs (assessment.pdf, docs given for assessment, payslips, form 16)
If claiming spouse points(assessment pdf & IELTS)

Other docs :
Passport
ID(Passport or PAN Card or Aadhaar or DL)
PCC
MEdicals (will be done by medical centre)


----------



## sevnik0202

Tejil said:


> Hi All.
> 
> have a question here
> 
> if you get grant for 190 from a particular state do you need to live there for the rest of 5 years??
> 
> how is 190 different from 189?
> 
> thanks


I think its first 2 years then you can move to any part of Australia as you deem fit.


----------



## rkrishnaraj

GinjaNINJA said:


> Firstly all your points claimed docs. To prove 65 points claimed i.e
> IELTS
> AGE proof(Birth cert or 10th cert or Passport)
> Degree certificate
> Degree Transcripts
> Employment docs (assessment.pdf, docs given for assessment, payslips, form 16)
> If claiming spouse points(assessment pdf & IELTS)
> 
> Other docs :
> Passport
> ID(Passport or PAN Card or Aadhaar or DL)
> PCC
> MEdicals (will be done by medical centre)


For my partners english language ability i'm going to submit medium of instruction certificate which i have requested from her university. Is this certificate enough or should i ask her to prepare for ielts?? She had her undergraduate degree in english so i have requested the university to provide me with a certificate that the course was in english


----------



## GinjaNINJA

rkrishnaraj said:


> For my partners english language ability i'm going to submit medium of instruction certificate which i have requested from her university. Is this certificate enough or should i ask her to prepare for ielts?? She had her undergraduate degree in english so i have requested the university to provide me with a certificate that the course was in english


If you are not claiming points for spouse then University letter is enough or IELTS 4.5 overall.
If you are claiming spouse skill points then only IELTS with 6 in all bands.


----------



## VRS

Hi folks,

for the information of all, TOEFL- IBT & PTE- Academic test scores will be accepted from 23/Nov/2014.

Please find the confirmation herewith this link:
Migration Regulations 1994 - Specification of Language Tests, Score and Passports - IMMI 14/076

Good days are here!!


----------



## HWarraich

It is clearly mention that it is for student visa requirement.
So, what about immigration ?


----------



## VRS

ykr said:


> Received the invite at 18:47 IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ==========================================
> --> ANZSCO 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> --> ACS - Submitted - 20-Oct-14, Successful Result - 24-Oct-14
> --> IELTS Result - 31-Oct-14 - L 9.0 R 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.5
> --> Points - 70
> --> EOI - Submitted - 08-Nov-14
> --> Skill Select Invitation Received - 14-Nov-14
> ==========================================



Congratulations YKR, I am hoping for an invitation on 28 November 2014


----------



## VRS

HWarraich said:


> It is clearly mention that it is for student visa requirement.
> So, what about immigration ?


For students its already being accepted since 2011, Kindly read fully, please search for 23 November 2014.


----------



## VRS

jasbir said:


> hello friends,
> 
> I got my skill assessment from engineers australkia as positive on 10-11-2014 for industrial engineer.
> 
> yesterday i lodged EOI with 65 points.
> 
> what are the chances to get invite on 28th november.
> 
> cheers


Jabeer, chances are very high.


----------



## HWarraich

VRS said:


> For students its already being accepted since 2011, Kindly read fully, please search for 23 November 2014.


I am reading from smart phone and its not very much organised view. Will check later.Thanks for reply


----------



## ali.shair

HI,
I am new to forum. I have applied for WA Sponsorship for 511112 Program or Project Administrator with 60 Points Mid of November. What's the timeline to receive invitation?? Any idea & which day of week they usaully send invites?? I would appreciate any help


----------



## rkrishnaraj

GinjaNINJA said:


> If you are not claiming points for spouse then University letter is enough or IELTS 4.5 overall.
> If you are claiming spouse skill points then only IELTS with 6 in all bands.


Having said that, i would expect my wife to work once she lands in oz. She has a masters degree so don't want sit at home. I myself have 65 points, so didn't assess her skills. But we both have applied for 189. Once she gets her 189, is she eligible to work???


----------



## GinjaNINJA

rkrishnaraj said:


> Having said that, i would expect my wife to work once she lands in oz. She has a masters degree so don't want sit at home. I myself have 65 points, so didn't assess her skills. But we both have applied for 189. Once she gets her 189, is she eligible to work???


Yes she can work. No restrictions.


----------



## aikonoer

Hi,

Just wondering, when does the immigration send out invitation to applicants? Is it on the invitation round date only or could be spread throughout the week?


Thanks.

Brian


----------



## sevnik0202

aikonoer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering, when does the immigration send out invitation to applicants? Is it on the invitation round date only or could be spread throughout the week?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Brian


2nd and fourth monday of the month usually.


----------



## VRS

2nd & 4th Mondays for 189 visas!


----------



## chawla_amit83

winXPHE said:


> I have filed my EOI on 23rd November with PTE-A scores. lets hope I get an invite before the offices close for the holidays


When is that supposed to happen.. would December have 2 rounds or not?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum

ACS - June 2014; IELTS - November 2014; EoI date of effect 10 November 2014 with 60 points. Awaiting ACS assessment to make it total of 65 points


----------



## VRS

Dear Friends,

While submitting the EOI with PTE-Academic scores, the EOI system asks us a question to fill in the "Test Reference Number". In case of PTE- Academic test, there are 2 significant numbers given in the score report.

1. TEST TAKER ID- PTEXXXXXXXX (on top of the Score card)
2. REGISTRATION ID- XXXXXXXXX (This registration id is also given the 2nd time adjacent to our picture vertically)

Please advice, which is the correct number to submit in the EOI.

Thank you folks, please advice ASAP.


----------



## VRS

winXPHE said:


> I heard offices in Australia usually shut down around 15th and then open after new years
> don't know how it is for immigration


Dec 2014 will have 2 rounds, Computer will go about doing its work. Just that from January there will be many files pending and there may be a little delay.


----------



## VRS

Dear Friends,

While submitting the EOI with PTE-Academic scores, the EOI system asks us a question to fill in the "Test Reference Number". In case of PTE- Academic test, there are 2 significant numbers given in the score report.

1. TEST TAKER ID- PTE********* (on the top portion of the PTE score card)

2. REGISTRATION ID- ********* (This registration id is mentioned 2 times on the score card, 1st in the middle portion of the score card and the 2nd time its mentioned adjacent to our picture vertically)

Please advice, which is the correct number to submit in the EOI.

Thank you folks, please advice ASAP.


----------



## pujan

*pujan*

hi .. i applied through skill select 190 visa and paid the visa fee and uploaded the documents. The skill select however is giving me notice to lodge visa at the earliest as the EOI is getting expired.. could someone give me advice.


----------



## Xception

*Previous passport details*

Hello,
I am trying to lodge my visa on immi.gov.au and a filling in my details.
I have a confusion here and need some guidance:
My passport was expiring in Aug 2015, so I applied for renewal recently and received the same. 
Now I gave my new passport details while filling in the application form, however should I give my previous passport details as well in the "Other passports" section?
This section asks for other current passports, but my guess is my previous one should be void now as the new one is issued referring to it.

Can someone please advise?:confused2:

Many Thanks!


----------



## jis

Xception said:


> Hello,
> I am trying to lodge my visa on immi.gov.au and a filling in my details.
> I have a confusion here and need some guidance:
> My passport was expiring in Aug 2015, so I applied for renewal recently and received the same.
> Now I gave my new passport details while filling in the application form, however should I give my previous passport details as well in the "Other passports" section?
> This section asks for other current passports, but my guess is my previous one should be void now as the new one is issued referring to it.
> 
> Can someone please advise?:confused2:
> 
> Many Thanks!


Xception,
Your thinking is logically correct, when a passport has been cancelled and a new one is issued, you have only one existing passport.
Form80 has a section which asks for other passport where you will provide old passport details. This will remove any confusion case office may have.


----------



## paning

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI today. Any idea how long it would take to get the invite.


----------



## maxxy03

paning said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI today. Any idea how long it would take to get the invite.


i think the min processing time is a 7 days


----------



## paning

maxxy03 said:


> i think the min processing time is a 7 days


what all documents do I need after the invitation is received? Also what is the next step after i receive the invitation?


----------



## maxxy03

paning said:


> what all documents do I need after the invitation is received? Also what is the next step after i receive the invitation?


well you need forms 80, 1221. birth certificate, police checks certificate, education degree, skill migration assessment, medical examination and IELTS results

the next step is to lodge your application. you can either lodge it with these documents or wait for your case officer to be assigned and request the desired documents which may take longer time as you would need to gather them


----------



## paning

maxxy03 said:


> well you need forms 80, 1221. birth certificate, police checks certificate, education degree, skill migration assessment, medical examination and IELTS results
> 
> the next step is to lodge your application. you can either lodge it with these documents or wait for your case officer to be assigned and request the desired documents which may take longer time as you would need to gather them


Thanks for sharing this. I am not sure about the form 80 and 1221. Apart from those I have all the remaining handy with me.


----------



## maxxy03

paning said:


> Thanks for sharing this. I am not sure about the form 80 and 1221. Apart from those I have all the remaining handy with me.


yeah some case officer ask for them and some don't. It is better to upload them while you're uploading the rest of your documents. 

are you applying form onshore or offshore ?


----------



## Vasu G

maxxy03 said:


> i think the min processing time is a 7 days



There is no minimum or maximum time for the invitation. 

One should check the invitation rounds, which are happening twice (2nd and 4th Monday) of every month. It totally depends on the number of points, if someone have 65 points , they would get an invitation in less than a day. 

Just follow https://skillselect.gov.au/ 

After invitation, one should pay the fee and upload all the related documents for the points which he/she claimed for.


----------



## paning

maxxy03 said:


> yeah some case officer ask for them and some don't. It is better to upload them while you're uploading the rest of your documents.
> 
> are you applying form onshore or offshore ?


Thanks for the clarification. I am applying from on-shore.


----------



## paning

Vasu G said:


> There is no minimum or maximum time for the invitation.
> 
> One should check the invitation rounds, which are happening twice (2nd and 4th Monday) of every month. It totally depends on the number of points, if someone have 65 points , they would get an invitation in less than a day.
> 
> Just follow https://skillselect.gov.au/
> 
> After invitation, one should pay the fee and upload all the related documents for the points which he/she claimed for.


That helps. Thanks Vasu G


----------



## Siriish

What are the next steps after receiving the invite?


----------



## maxxy03

Siriish said:


> What are the next steps after receiving the invite?


you need to lodge your application online through immigration website


----------



## TheExpatriate

Siriish said:


> What are the next steps after receiving the invite?


lodge visa application within 60 days


----------



## natty03

Hello everyone ,

EOI Submitter -4th November 2014
SubClass 190 - 65 Points
SubClass 489 - 70 Points

When can I expect an invitation for either of the SC's so I can apply for a Visa ? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## natty03

winXPHE said:


> how did you apply for both? state sponsorship and regional sponsorship?


I have already got my skill assessment done, Hence as per the points I applied for both of them in the same EOI.


----------



## natty03

I am aware of that but I'm looking for answers . I have got it all done from a registered mara agent. He only filed my EOI. My only concern is till when do I need to wait for a state to pick up my EOI and invite me to apply for the visa category mentioned.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

natty03 said:


> I am aware of that but I'm looking for answers . I have got it all done from a registered mara agent. He only filed my EOI. My only concern is till when do I need to wait for a state to pick up my EOI and invite me to apply for the visa category mentioned.


State doesnt pick you up or your EOI. 
You have to go the state and seek their nomination.


----------



## natty03

Thanks for the prompt reply.

I would like to know how do I go about finding which state is looking to sponsor category - 225411 ?

The process that I have followed so far is that I have got my assessment done via VetAssess and I got a positive outcome. Based on their response I claimed points. Submitted the EOI with reference to the 2 subclass visa categories I have mentioned above. 

Now I have been told to wait for either the state or an employer so I get sponsored.

Am I on the right track or am I missing something here ?


----------



## XINGSINGH

Search for ur coee in every state's occupation list. And go for 190 visa


----------



## sivakumar s s

natty03 said:


> I am aware of that but I'm looking for answers . I have got it all done from a registered mara agent. He only filed my EOI. My only concern is till when do I need to wait for a state to pick up my EOI and invite me to apply for the visa category mentioned.


For 189 not needed.

If it is for 190 u need to choose a particular state and apply there.

*Example*

for SA
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled_migrants

Similarly, for other states approach in their respective sites


----------



## natty03

sivakumar s s said:


> For 189 not needed.
> 
> If it is for 190 u need to choose a particular state and apply there.
> 
> *Example*
> 
> for SA
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled_migrants
> 
> Similarly, for other states approach in their respective sites


Thanks for the link.


----------



## natty03

winXPHE said:


> you have to approach the state and see if they are sponsoring 225411. some states do not charge a fee for processing sponsorship applications, some do. almost all have eligibility criteria. have a look at their websites and find out
> and you should get a refund from your self proclaimed MARA agent. he clearly doesnt have a clue


First of all thank you everyone for sharing the information. I did a little bit of research for all 6 states of Australia and I don't see 225411 code in any of their lists. But it does show up in the SA list with "special Conditions" . 

Can anyone tell me what I can do now ?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

natty03 said:


> First of all thank you everyone for sharing the information. I did a little bit of research for all 6 states of Australia and I don't see 225411 code in any of their lists. But it does show up in the SA list with "special Conditions" .
> 
> Can anyone tell me what I can do now ?


Nothing can be done. Wait and watch for Special conditions to disappear or hope your occupation to appears on any of other states.


----------



## natty03

GinjaNINJA said:


> Nothing can be done. Wait and watch for Special conditions to disappear or hope your occupation to appears on any of other states.


How frequently do such lists get updated ? Since the code 225411 is only not mentioned ... would have made sense if they said vacancy full or something but this is just diminishing my hope.


----------



## sivakumar s s

GinjaNINJA said:


> Nothing can be done. Wait and watch for Special conditions to disappear or hope your occupation to appears on any of other states.


What does this *Special conditions* means especially found in some occupation code of SA csol ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

sivakumar s s said:


> What does this *Special conditions* means especially found in some occupation code of SA csol ?


having a job/job offer for that job


----------



## sevnik0202

sivakumar s s said:


> What does this Special conditions means especially found in some occupation code of SA csol ?


It can be Australian education required or any other condition. SA recently imposed this condition for various IT occupations.


----------



## sivakumar s s

TheExpatriate said:


> having a job/job offer for that job


Thanks Expartriate



sevnik0202 said:


> It can be Australian education required or any other condition. SA recently imposed this condition for various IT occupations.


Good to see Sevnik,

What about job hunt. Have you registered in seek.com or indeed.com or any other job portal in Oz.

Is it possible to get a job before landing. 

I guess, it is quite hard to get an offer before personal interview.

Of course, there may some exception.

Best Regards
Siva


*If any one got job offer before landing AUS please share the details.*


----------



## sevnik0202

sivakumar s s said:


> Thanks Expartriate
> 
> Good to see Sevnik,
> 
> What about job hunt. Have you registered in seek.com or indeed.com or any other job portal in Oz.
> 
> Is it possible to get a job before landing.
> 
> I guess, it is quite hard to get an offer before personal interview.
> 
> Of course, there may some exception.
> 
> Best Regards
> Siva
> 
> If any one got job offer before landing AUS please share the details.


Mate flying on 12th December. It would be around Christmas so just planning to complete various formalities. As of now not thinking of a job planning to start something of my own. But all will be done once I reach there.


----------



## sivakumar s s

sevnik0202 said:


> Mate flying on 12th December. It would be around Christmas so just planning to complete various formalities. As of now not thinking of a job planning to start something of my own. But all will be done once I reach there.


Oh Great. Enjoy the christmas and new year celebs... therelane:

What about travel.
Hope u would have booked all the arrangements for stay and tickets as well.


----------



## sevnik0202

sivakumar s s said:


> Oh Great. Enjoy the christmas and new year celebs... therelane:
> 
> What about travel.
> Hope u would have booked all the arrangements for stay and tickets as well.


Yup tickets done. A very close frnd living in Australia for 6 years is home. So booked the flight with him. So initial stay is taken care of too.


----------



## charlenes358

Hi all, 

I have submitted EOI on 25/11 with 60 points as registered nurse. How long should I expect to receive invitation? Do u guys think I will get it on next round -28/11?


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

Good luck to all for 28/11 round. Hope we get invite tonight


----------



## From_BD_001

Got invitation from skill select


----------



## ozziemate

Guys got the invite. 60 points submitted on Nov 3rd for 261313 Software Engineer.


----------



## sivakumar s s

*congrats * 

From_BD_001 

and 

ozziemate 


Get ready for Final STEP


----------



## Shamon

*EOI Enquiry*

Hi Guys
I submitted my EOI in 26/06 to NSW. and updated EOI on Sept with 65 points.is anybody got invitation after this dates . is there any chance to know which month's application is processing?

Regards
Shamon


----------



## Shamon

*EOI Enquiry -06/14*

Hi Guys
I submitted my EOI in 26/06 to NSW. and updated EOI on Sept with 65 points.is anybody got invitation after this dates . is there any chance to know which month's application is processing?

Regards
Shamon


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Shamon said:


> Hi Guys
> I submitted my EOI in 26/06 to NSW. and updated EOI on Sept with 65 points.is anybody got invitation after this dates . is there any chance to know which month's application is processing?
> 
> Regards
> Shamon


What do you mean you submitted to NSW.
What visa did you choose ? 190?
Did you apply here ? By choosing NSW it doesnt mean NSW will send you visa invitation you need to apply in below link
Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## Shamon

I have submitted for 489 visa


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Shamon said:


> I have submitted for 489 visa


You need to go to NSW website and seek their Nomination. NSW will not come to you.
Cant believe you been waiting for so many months.
Skilled regional nominated migration (489) - Live & Work in New South Wales
Check if your occupation is being nominated for 489 regional sponsorship by NSW.


----------



## thomasvo

Got an invitation for 189!


----------



## VRS

I too got my invitation!! Almost at 00:10 AEDT... HOPE MANY HERE GOT!


----------



## XINGSINGH

Hi thomas vrs

When did u applied for eoi


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> I too got my invitation!! Almost at 00:10 AEDT... HOPE MANY HERE GOT!


Congrats VRS :welcome:




thomasvo said:


> Got an invitation for 189!


Congrats thomasvo:welcome:


----------



## gsena33

Hi all,

I need your kind advice for below matter.

Now I have skill assessment positive result & 50 points. With NT regional sponsorship I can claim 60 points for 489 visa. 

After the granting of NT regional sponsorship, can I change my visa class to 189 or 190 my If I will be able to score 7 each for IELTS (10 points) in next IELTS test schedule on 29th January 2015.

Thanks in advance.

Gsena33


----------



## Danav_Singh

gsena33 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need your kind advice for below matter.
> 
> Now I have skill assessment positive result & 50 points. With NT regional sponsorship I can claim 60 points for 489 visa.
> 
> After the granting of NT regional sponsorship, can I change my visa class to 189 or 190 my If I will be able to score 7 each for IELTS (10 points) in next IELTS test schedule on 29th January 2015.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Gsena33


Why not!! if you are willing to spend that much money go for it!! You have visa fees for each visa type and start the process from start for 189 or 190.


----------



## gsena33

Danav_Singh said:


> Why not!! if you are willing to spend that much money go for it!! You have visa fees for each visa type and start the process from start for 189 or 190.


Dear Danav_Singh,

I did mean within the period between apply regional sponsorship and before getting invitation for 489.

In this period am I able to change my choices between 489 & 189/190.

Thanks


----------



## sbasha

Hi Folks,

Receive my invite for 189 category SOL 261313 on 28th of Nov 2014 
The next stage begins, hope to get tips with appropriate and issue free lodging.

How can we have a direct visa grant instead of any CO allocation, to reduce the grant period.

Regards,


----------



## sevnik0202

sbasha said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Receive my invite for 189 category SOL 261313 on 28th of Nov 2014
> The next stage begins, hope to get tips with appropriate and issue free lodging.
> 
> How can we have a direct visa grant instead of any CO allocation, to reduce the grant period.
> 
> Regards,


CO will be allocated in all cases. If you upload all the documents supporting your points claim and the CO never asks you for any additional docs. This is when you will have a direct grant.


----------



## sivakumar s s

gsena33 said:


> Dear Danav_Singh,
> 
> I did mean within the period between apply regional sponsorship and before getting invitation for 489.
> 
> In this period am I able to change my choices between 489 & 189/190.
> 
> Thanks


You have choices now. 

Before Lodging VISA( NT 489 or 189/190) *Choice is yours.....* All the best:llama:


In case you have two invitation, it is better to inform DIBP/Relevant state authority to Ignore the other one.


----------



## asialanka

Hi
under ANZSCO 221112 CPA has issued a positive skills assessment saying "Your associate qualification from CIMA is assessed as comparable to an Australian bachelor degree".

However, in filling the EOI, under "education history" I am wondering how to classify the qualification coz there are 3 categories which I am not sure which one to choose;
1.bachelor degree other
2.bachelor degree in science, business or technology 
3. other qualification or award recognized by assessing authority 

If one of you has done this before ... some help would be greatly appreciated
Thanks


----------



## shaastra

Got my grant today morning  Overall it took me about 3 months from the point I applied for the VISA!


----------



## prattech

Anybody waiting for invite in 5th Dec round, my guess for 60 pointers with 2613 would be date of effect till 15th Nov 2014.


----------



## sivakumar s s

shaastra said:


> Got my grant today morning  Overall it took me about 3 months from the point I applied for the VISA!


Many hearty Congratulations shaastra... :first:



Best Regards
Siva


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

*Congrtulations!!*



shaastra said:


> Got my grant today morning  Overall it took me about 3 months from the point I applied for the VISA!



Firstly I would sa congratulations!! Its a longa nd tiring process when we sail in two boats!! Enjoy it!!

Please answer my query regarding the PCC and medicals:
1. PCC is issued same day we have an appointment or any other day??
2. Medicals, we need to go authorised ahospital and get it done for list. Where do we get get list??


----------



## amit101

If I withdraw my EOI , can I apply fresh? I have already wasted one invitation


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

amit101 said:


> If I withdraw my EOI , can I apply fresh? I have already wasted one invitation


 you can sumbit a fresh one .. Good luck


----------



## sivakumar s s

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Firstly I would sa congratulations!! Its a longa nd tiring process when we sail in two boats!! Enjoy it!!
> 
> Please answer my query regarding the PCC and medicals:
> 1. PCC is issued same day we have an appointment or any other day??
> 2. Medicals, we need to go authorised ahospital and get it done for list. Where do we get get list??


there is a seperate thread for this
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-indian-police-clearance-certificate-137.html


1. PCC Same day (with in 2/3 hours)
Provided your address is same as in the passport
else it will take > 15 days.
visit *passportindia.gov.in*


2. India


hope this could help you..


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

Thank you! I have same address as my passport so its gonna be easy i guess!!


----------



## sivakumar s s

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Thank you! I have same address as my passport so its gonna be easy i guess!!


Yes very easy for u


----------



## amit101

Wow ... 4 PM IST submitted EOI and got an invitation at 7 PM IST ... This is lightning fast


----------



## sivakumar s s

amit101 said:


> Wow ... 4 PM IST submitted EOI and got an invitation at 7 PM IST ... This is lightning fast


:rockon: Cant believe this.. 

Party and preparation time for you.


Start filing the documents...

all the best dude

Best Regards
Siva


----------



## amit101

Thanks Siva. 
Already filled the form and just need to click on submit button and follow the procedure ahead of that. 



sivakumar s s said:


> :rockon: Cant believe this..
> 
> Party and preparation time for you.
> 
> 
> Start filing the documents...
> 
> all the best dude
> 
> Best Regards
> Siva


----------



## sivakumar s s

amit101 said:


> Thanks Siva.
> Already filled the form and just need to click on submit button and follow the procedure ahead of that.


Appreciate your enthusiasm and curiosity. 

All the best dude.

*Use travel card * it could save some 6/7000 INR instead of credit card.

Get ready! head set Go.............


----------



## hasanab243

wow

Submitted my EOI on 29 Nov 2014 with 60 points and got an invitation on 4 Dec,2014 today.

what a miracle it is.!!!!


----------



## amit101

Congrats ...



hasanab243 said:


> wow
> 
> Submitted my EOI on 29 Nov 2014 with 60 points and got an invitation on 4 Dec,2014 today.
> 
> what a miracle it is.!!!!


----------



## vijendra

While Submitting EOI for my friend I have mentioned the companies which are assessed by ACS. Do I need to mention those companies as well which are not assessed? For Eg;

Company ABC (IT company) :- June 2008-Feb 2010 *Assessed*
Company PQR (Not IT Company) :- Nov 2008-Feb 2010 *Not assessed*
Company XYZ (IT Company) :- Mar 2010 to present. *Assessed*


----------



## amit101

I have entered only for last 10 years. I have skipped rest although it was recognized by ACS.



vijendra said:


> While Submitting EOI for my friend I have mentioned the companies which are assessed by ACS. Do I need to mention those companies as well which are not assessed? For Eg;
> 
> Company ABC (IT company) :- June 2008-Feb 2010 *Assessed*
> Company PQR (Not IT Company) :- Nov 2008-Feb 2010 *Not assessed*
> Company XYZ (IT Company) :- Mar 2010 to present. *Assessed*


----------



## mrsaurabhsharma

Hi All,

I have received my Visa invitation under 261112 system analyst category today.Below are the timelines.

1) Application submitted for EOI on 6th Aug 2013 but my mistake claimed 65 points
2) Invitation received on 26th May 2014 but I had to let it go
2) Revised application submitted for EOI on 26th July 2014
4) Visa invitation received on 4th Dec 2014

Can any member guide me please about whats the next step and where can I find teh detailed procedure and document checklist needed as I am little out of touch because I submitted my application in 2013 (1st time)..It would be a great help to me.

Thanks


----------



## hasanab243

amit101 said:


> I have entered only for last 10 years. I have skipped rest although it was recognized by ACS.


Hi Amit

congrats Bro 
you had submitted EOI with your 60 points ? what is your occupation in SOL?


----------



## mrsaurabhsharma

Thanks...ANZSCO code is 261112 system analyst


----------



## rali

Alhamdulillah. Invitation received today.

EOI for FS submitted on December 15, 2013 with 65 points for 261313.


----------



## vijendra

amit101 said:


> I have entered only for last 10 years. I have skipped rest although it was recognized by ACS.


Sorry I didn't understand


----------



## shaastra

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Firstly I would sa congratulations!! Its a longa nd tiring process when we sail in two boats!! Enjoy it!!
> 
> Please answer my query regarding the PCC and medicals:
> 1. PCC is issued same day we have an appointment or any other day??
> 2. Medicals, we need to go authorised ahospital and get it done for list. Where do we get get list??


PCC depends on the granting officer. If she/he thinks your application does not deserve an actual police visit then s/he can give it you the very same day otherwise he/she would make you talk to the police. My address was same as my passport address but he felt my case required police visit , probably because during my passport renewal that happened in January this year, the then passport granting officer chose to go easy on me. All declared dependants above 18 have to get a PCC as well.

Medicals is tougher. You have to get all your declared dependants undergo the process irrespective of whether they apply for PR. One pain point I was afraid of, was about TB. India is TB infested and we might never know if we have it. But glad I cleared it without any hassles. 

If you live in Hyd go to Vijaya diagnostics in Himayatnagar. It was hassle free. If you live in Mumbai as I now do, Lilavati is the best bet.


----------



## Martyshka

I just received my 189 invitation this early morning woohoo


----------



## Hector_2014

*Great!!*

The last invitation round was conducted on 28th November 2014. The results of that invitation round haven't been uploaded onto the SkillSelect website and here we are, with a new invitation round (in one week of the last one)!! 

Congrats to all those who have got an invite in this round and all the best for your future course of action!!


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

shaastra said:


> PCC depends on the granting officer. If she/he thinks your application does not deserve an actual police visit then s/he can give it you the very same day otherwise he/she would make you talk to the police. My address was same as my passport address but he felt my case required police visit , probably because during my passport renewal that happened in January this year, the then passport granting officer chose to go easy on me. All declared dependants above 18 have to get a PCC as well.
> 
> Medicals is tougher. You have to get all your declared dependants undergo the process irrespective of whether they apply for PR. One pain point I was afraid of, was about TB. India is TB infested and we might never know if we have it. But glad I cleared it without any hassles.
> 
> If you live in Hyd go to Vijaya diagnostics in Himayatnagar. It was hassle free. If you live in Mumbai as I now do, Lilavati is the best bet.


I live in delhi and ppl are suggesting to gert medicals done first to check and then second for HAP ID, i.e. for PR


----------



## Ash_pagal

I got the invite today. I submitted EOI on 9th Nov.

Applied for 189 under Systems Analyst.

Yaay..!!


----------



## kaurcool6

Hi
any one got invite from victoria under 189?


----------



## kaurcool6

Congrats to all who received invitation. am waiting from last 4 months as software engineer?


----------



## kaurcool6

Congrats to all who received invitation. am waiting from last 4 months as software engineer?


----------



## sivakumar s s

kaurcool6 said:


> Congrats to all who received invitation. am waiting from last 4 months as software engineer?


Dont worry Kaurcool6,

Soon you will get the Silver mail (Invitation)

In meanwhile you get ready with all your documentation and fund. Also create a IMMI account and fill the form 80.

Once the invite comes, Submit it in a day or two.

All the best:rain:


----------



## Martyshka

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi
> any one got invite from victoria under 189?


yes! ME


----------



## BretSavage

Sorry, But 1 quick question...do i need to get PCC for my wife as well, as she is included in my application.....thx


----------



## amit101

Yes.



BretSavage said:


> Sorry, But 1 quick question...do i need to get PCC for my wife as well, as she is included in my application.....thx


----------



## BretSavage

amit101 said:


> Yes.


Thx Mate...


----------



## amit101

Can fees be paid in part, like for myself now and after couple of months for family?


----------



## Martyshka

amit101 said:


> Can fees be paid in part, like for myself now and after couple of months for family?


I don't think so.


----------



## chawla_amit83

Martyshka said:


> I don't think so.


I have listed my parents as non migrating dependents in the application.. and the immi account is asking for their form 1221 and health assessment.. do I need to provide it.. as they won't be migrating with me

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum

ACS - June 2014; IELTS - November 2014; EoI date of effect 10 November 2014 with 60 points. Awaiting ACS assessment to make it total of 65 points


----------



## amit101

I think Yes even if they are not migrating.



chawla_amit83 said:


> I have listed my parents as non migrating dependents in the application.. and the immi account is asking for their form 1221 and health assessment.. do I need to provide it.. as they won't be migrating with me
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum
> 
> ACS - June 2014; IELTS - November 2014; EoI date of effect 10 November 2014 with 60 points. Awaiting ACS assessment to make it total of 65 points


----------



## kaurcool6

Thanks Mr.kumar

how about 489 relative sponsored category and my husband applied for that for Victoria. Waiting for that from last 5 months still no reply. Have any idea about relative sponsorship? They send invite to them faster or take time? We are frustrated by waiting.


----------



## sbasha

kaurcool6 said:


> Congrats to all who received invitation. am waiting from last 4 months as software engineer?


How come you are awaiting for 4 months. Please let know your EOI date, category and other details.


----------



## sivakumar s s

kaurcool6 said:


> Thanks Mr.kumar
> 
> how about 489 relative sponsored category and my husband applied for that for Victoria. Waiting for that from last 5 months still no reply. Have any idea about relative sponsorship? They send invite to them faster or take time? We are frustrated by waiting.



Please avoid 489. Even if got invitation, Visa process will take prolong time. Some expats say even one year.


Please not to leave hope. God is there will show a path..

Wait for your 189 visa

*Update your signature to understand better*


----------



## asialanka

Hi

Once all documents are uploaded and VISA is lodged, in case if the circumstance change is it possible to delete any of the already uploaded docs and replace it with more updated one.

The actual scenario is there's a mistake in my Birth certificate and thought of rectifying it with a lawyer's affidavit, However, I have also applied for an amended copy of the BC from the relevant govt department.

So I am wondering if i get the amended BC after the lodgement of the VISA, if it's possible to replace the original BC and affidavit which I have already frontloaded with the new BC

Hope the query is clear
Thanks


----------



## VRS

amit101 said:


> Can fees be paid in part, like for myself now and after couple of months for family?


No Amit, part payments are not accepted.


----------



## prasadg

Hi all,

Today submitted the EOI for External Auditor. We have included 189,190 and 489.

But only Queensland is available for 190. They asks a settlement feed of 40K AUD for Primary and two dependents. 

So we are now going to limit ourselves to 189 and 489. 

What would be the best. for 189 we have 65


----------



## VRS

189 prasad


----------



## kaurcool6

Hi there, 

We filed our EOI on 12aug 2014 in 261313 category 489. Yeah its almost 5th mont gonna complete. Is this time is more than average? Is this means something or what?

Thanks


----------



## kaurcool6

These are only things . Please let me know if any other fact is there. I worried. 

Thanks


----------



## prasadg

*Tnx*



VRS said:


> 189 prasad


Tnx VRS. Have you applied for the EOI or When. Which country are you from and im from Sri Lanka


----------



## VRS

prasadg said:


> Tnx VRS. Have you applied for the EOI or When. Which country are you from and im from Sri Lanka


Already received Invitation after filing EOI in SkillSelect. I am from India. I have already lodged my Visa.


----------



## sivakumar s s

prasadg said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today submitted the EOI for External Auditor. We have included 189,190 and 489.
> 
> *But only Queensland is available for 190. They asks a settlement feed of 40K AUD for Primary and two dependents.
> *
> So we are now going to limit ourselves to 189 and 489.
> 
> What would be the best. for 189 we have 65


Hi Prasadg,

To my best knowledge STATE will not ask to submit any fund evidence. 

Dont worry, If have > 60points go ahead with 189.

Else like me have 55 points proceed with SS 190


All the best.


----------



## prasadg

*Hi*



VRS said:


> Already received Invitation after filing EOI in SkillSelect. I am from India. I have already lodged my Visa.


Gr8, Nice to hear. You are very quick in responding.

The next invitation round is on 19th Dec and waiting a positive response. What is your your nominated occupation. How long it took to get the invitation?


Anyway, I'm From Gampaha nearly 25 KM from central Colombo. Which part in India are you. Coz its 65 times than Sri lanka.


----------



## prasadg

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Prasadg,
> 
> To my best knowledge STATE will not ask to submit any fund evidence.
> 
> Dont worry, If have > 60points go ahead with 189.
> 
> Else like me have 55 points proceed with SS 190
> 
> 
> All the best.


Thank you Siva,

For QS we got to apply for the 190 with 200$. if selected we got show 40K AUD with assets including 15K cash as stated thir website.

Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa | Migration Queensland


----------



## pbalavinod_s

*Query regarding Education Point*

Hi all,

I am in the process of submitting the EOI. Need clarification on the below education questions.

1. My Bachelor of Engineering in ECE ( 4 years) has been assessed as " comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing".

Should I select AQF Certificate IV or III in the education history?.

2. Australian study requirement"-

Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?

I am selecting "No" for the above question as I have studied in India. Please confirm if this is correct?.

Thanks,
Bala


----------



## pbalavinod_s

Hi all,

sorry, I have noticed that "Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology was available", so selected the same as my degree....

Thanks



pbalavinod_s said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am in the process of submitting the EOI. Need clarification on the below education questions.
> 
> 1. My Bachelor of Engineering in ECE ( 4 years) has been assessed as " comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing".
> 
> Should I select AQF Certificate IV or III in the education history?.
> 
> 2. Australian study requirement"-
> 
> Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?
> 
> I am selecting "No" for the above question as I have studied in India. Please confirm if this is correct?.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bala


----------



## mam123

Heartiest wishes to all to get success in all steps of PR!


----------



## prasadg

eguy_lk said:


> I dont this you will get a invitation, the boadu bala sena has rotten your country.


Thank you very much for replying. 

May triple gem Bless you.


----------



## amit101

I have got my Qualification assessment done through vetassess. Do I need need to upload 10th and 12th passing certificate while lodging for visa ? (My 12th certificate is in Hindi )


----------



## sivakumar s s

prasadg said:


> Thank you Siva,
> 
> For QS we got to apply for the 190 with 200$. if selected we got show 40K AUD with assets including 15K cash as stated thir website.
> 
> Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa | Migration Queensland


Hi Prasad,

Those who applied for 190 SA are safe, we didnt have to declare anything like what QLD is asking.


You are right. For *QLD *asking declaration. Please find the more details in attached pdf


----------



## VRS

pbalavinod_s said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am in the process of submitting the EOI. Need clarification on the below education questions.
> 
> 1. My Bachelor of Engineering in ECE ( 4 years) has been assessed as " comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing".
> 
> Should I select AQF Certificate IV or III in the education history?.
> 
> 2. Australian study requirement"-
> 
> Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?
> 
> I am selecting "No" for the above question as I have studied in India. Please confirm if this is correct?.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bala


For your question 2, the answer you have given is correct.


----------



## pbalavinod_s

VRS said:


> For your question 2, the answer you have given is correct.


Thanks Mate.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Guys just check my visa appliaction and eoi detials

In my EOI it's mentioned that my Post graduate studies were started in july 2006

But in visa application have mentioned aug 2006.

Is this going to be a problem.

Correct is aug 2006. Pls advice


----------



## sivakumar s s

XINGSINGH said:


> Guys just check my visa appliaction and eoi detials
> 
> In my EOI it's mentioned that my Post graduate studies were started in july 2006
> 
> But in visa application have mentioned aug 2006.
> 
> Is this going to be a problem.
> 
> Correct is aug 2006. Pls advice



As it's not a critical information, To my best knowledge it wont be a problem.

Also CO are very cooperative and in worst case if they point out, you explain him by mistake it happened.
They wont have much time to look into it.


Hope it wont be a problem for you.


----------



## prasadg

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Prasad,
> 
> Those who applied for 190 SA are safe, we didnt have to declare anything like what QLD is asking.
> 
> 
> You are right. For *QLD *asking declaration. Please find the more details in attached pdf


Thank you very much Siva


----------



## nicemathan

Do we need migrating dependents passport details while submitting EOI.


----------



## asialanka

Hi
under ANZSCO 221112 CPA has issued a positive skills assessment saying "Your associate qualification from CIMA is assessed as comparable to an Australian bachelor degree".

However, in filling the EOI, under "education history" I am wondering how to classify the qualification coz there are 3 categories which I am not sure which one to choose;
1.bachelor degree other
2.bachelor degree in science, business or technology 
3. other qualification or award recognized by assessing authority 

If one of you has done this before ... some help would be greatly appreciated
Thanks


----------



## amit101

nicemathan said:


> Do we need migrating dependents passport details while submitting EOI.


No, but while Lodging Visa you would need it.


----------



## amit101

I think it should be Bachelor Degree.



asialanka said:


> Hi
> under ANZSCO 221112 CPA has issued a positive skills assessment saying "Your associate qualification from CIMA is assessed as comparable to an Australian bachelor degree".
> 
> However, in filling the EOI, under "education history" I am wondering how to classify the qualification coz there are 3 categories which I am not sure which one to choose;
> 1.bachelor degree other
> 2.bachelor degree in science, business or technology
> 3. other qualification or award recognized by assessing authority
> 
> If one of you has done this before ... some help would be greatly appreciated
> Thanks


----------



## asialanka

amit101 said:


> I think it should be Bachelor Degree.


You think it should be 

"Bachelor Degree other"

Thanks


----------



## dm_channa

*Diac*

how to address a letter to DIAC. Is below correct ?

Australian Government
Department Of Immigration


----------



## nicemathan

ok thanks Amit



amit101 said:


> No, but while Lodging Visa you would need it.


----------



## prattech

INVITED to apply for 189 in 5th Dec round.

A question while sumbmitting visa application using immi account.

While adding details of current organization, 'to date' is mandatory along with start date.
I haven't quit my current job, what date should i enter there?

thanks.


----------



## TheExpatriate

prattech said:


> INVITED to apply for 189 in 5th Dec round.
> 
> A question while sumbmitting visa application using immi account.
> 
> While adding details of current organization, 'to date' is mandatory along with start date.
> I haven't quit my current job, what date should i enter there?
> 
> thanks.


Today's date


----------



## TheExpatriate

dm_channa said:


> how to address a letter to DIAC. Is below correct ?
> 
> Australian Government
> Department Of Immigration


Australian Government is more than enough


----------



## prattech

TheExpatriate said:


> Today's date


ok, thank you.


----------



## asialanka

asialanka said:


> Hi
> under ANZSCO 221112 CPA has issued a positive skills assessment saying "Your associate qualification from CIMA is assessed as comparable to an Australian bachelor degree".
> 
> However, in filling the EOI, under "education history" I am wondering how to classify the qualification coz there are 3 categories which I am not sure which one to choose;
> 1.bachelor degree other
> 2.bachelor degree in science, business or technology
> 3. other qualification or award recognized by assessing authority
> 
> If one of you has done this before ... some help would be greatly appreciated
> Thanks


Great if someone can share an email contact at DIAC to get this clarified 

Thanks


----------



## amit101

While uploading document in immiaccount for VISA:
1. does it need to follow some naming convention?
2. Does all the document needs to be color scanned or notarized true copy ?


----------



## VRS

prattech said:


> INVITED to apply for 189 in 5th Dec round.
> 
> A question while sumbmitting visa application using immi account.
> 
> While adding details of current organization, 'to date' is mandatory along with start date.
> I haven't quit my current job, what date should i enter there?
> 
> thanks.


I had same doubt, you should make the change in pg 13 just before your lodging and ensure it is latest. You have no other option, and while submitting payslips you can upload payslips a month later with an additional month which will also prove that you are still working with the same org.


----------



## VRS

amit101 said:


> While uploading document in immiaccount for VISA:
> 1. does it need to follow some naming convention?
> 2. Does all the document needs to be color scanned or notarized true copy ?


they just need color scan, notary not required.


----------



## amit101

Thanks VRS, what about naming convention ?


VRS said:


> they just need color scan, notary not required.


----------



## sivakumar s s

amit101 said:


> Thanks VRS, what about naming convention ?


No standard naming convention is required.

Simple naming is enough.

Like: companyName_Taxdocuments
yourName_DegreeCertificate


----------



## rkrishnaraj

VRS said:


> I had same doubt, you should make the change in pg 13 just before your lodging and ensure it is latest. You have no other option, and while submitting payslips you can upload payslips a month later with an additional month which will also prove that you are still working with the same org.


Holy mother, EA had assessed my employment from july 2008 to Sept 2014 though am working in the same organisation even now. In order to avoid any issue, i lodged eoi on Nov 2nd week stating current employment till Sept end oly (as assessed by engineer Australia).

Wil it cause me any problems??? Plz reply


----------



## TeamRanger

rkrishnaraj said:


> Holy mother, EA had assessed my employment from july 2008 to Sept 2014 though am working in the same organisation even now. In order to avoid any issue, i lodged eoi on Nov 2nd week stating current employment till Sept end oly (as assessed by engineer Australia). Wil it cause me any problems??? Plz reply


No problem, you can change to current date once you are filling eVisa application.


----------



## expattomato

prattech said:


> INVITED to apply for 189 in 5th Dec round.
> 
> A question while sumbmitting visa application using immi account.
> 
> While adding details of current organization, 'to date' is mandatory along with start date.
> I haven't quit my current job, what date should i enter there?
> 
> thanks.


Can you share your nominated occupation, points, and date of effect? Thanks!


----------



## expattomato

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We filed our EOI on 12aug 2014 in 261313 category 489. Yeah its almost 5th mont gonna complete. Is this time is more than average? Is this means something or what?
> 
> Thanks


category 489 is much much slower than 189. What's your claimed points?


----------



## rkrishnaraj

TeamRanger said:


> No problem, you can change to current date once you are filling eVisa application.


No based on eoi i submitted visa also for same Sept end only. Although, i haven't changed the job i declared that i had worked only till sept end. Will it cause any problems


----------



## TeamRanger

rkrishnaraj said:


> No based on eoi i submitted visa also for same Sept end only. Although, i haven't changed the job i declared that i had worked only till sept end. Will it cause any problems


I recommend you upload latest pay slips (wait till dec end to upload this months as well) , I am not sure if it's going to be a problem. You can fill latest dates in Form 80 and keep.


----------



## VRS

rkrishnaraj said:


> Holy mother, EA had assessed my employment from july 2008 to Sept 2014 though am working in the same organisation even now. In order to avoid any issue, i lodged eoi on Nov 2nd week stating current employment till Sept end oly (as assessed by engineer Australia).
> 
> Wil it cause me any problems??? Plz reply


NO it wont cause, but please upload your latest payslips by which they will understand. Also a letter from you current employer that you are emplyed from Date: to till date:

Simple, dont worry.


----------



## Hector_2014

Posting this in this thread in anticipation of getting reply over here...

Hi All,

First of all, congratulations to all those who have received Grant recently. May you have a great future in OZ!!

Moving on to my case, I lodged my PR on 9 Dec 2014 and have submitted my and my wife's passports at Melbourne for the purpose of PCC (details in my signature). I would proceed on with medicals, once I receive my PCC (and passport). Hoping that I would receive the PCC soon!!

However, I had couple of queries on the documents that I have uploaded. It would be great if someone can clarify on the following:

1. Till now, I have uploaded 54 documents in all. This includes documents for me, my wife and my son. I know that there's a limit of 60 documents. What I wanted to confirm was, is this limit for all the applicants in an application or for each applicant in an application? Meaning, for me, would this limit be 60 or 180 (considering 60 per application in my application)?

2. After PCC, the total number of documents that I would have uploaded, would move on to 56 (PCC for me and my wife), with a buffer of 4 (considering 60, in total, as the limit). Now, while uploading medical certificates, would those be considered in this limit of 60 or those would be directly sent to DIAC, without affecting the total number of documents?

3. Though I haven't claimed points for my Australian work experience, I have uploaded all the relevant docs (Australian Payslips, Bank Statements and PayG). I do have an Australian Tax statement which was issued by Australian government. My query is, keeping in mind that I have already uploaded the PayG, should I upload this document also?

4. I worked on various positions in my last company. However, my company didn't issue any experience certificate and issued only a reliving certificate, which had my last position in the company. For this, I got a statutory declaration signed from my colleague of the same company, in an Australian Police Station. My doubt over here is, would not mentioning different positions held within the same company, negatively affect my application? It didn't affect my ACS.

Would be great if someone can answer my aforementioned queries. It would go a great distance in assuaging me


----------



## sivakumar s s

Hector_2014 said:


> Posting this in this thread in anticipation of getting reply over here...
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> First of all, congratulations to all those who have received Grant recently. May you have a great future in OZ!!
> 
> Moving on to my case, I lodged my PR on 9 Dec 2014 and have submitted my and my wife's passports at Melbourne for the purpose of PCC (details in my signature). I would proceed on with medicals, once I receive my PCC (and passport). Hoping that I would receive the PCC soon!!
> 
> However, I had couple of queries on the documents that I have uploaded. It would be great if someone can clarify on the following:
> 
> 1. Till now, I have uploaded 54 documents in all. This includes documents for me, my wife and my son. I know that there's a limit of 60 documents. What I wanted to confirm was, is this limit for all the applicants in an application or for each applicant in an application? Meaning, for me, would this limit be 60 or 180 (considering 60 per application in my application)?
> 
> 2. After PCC, the total number of documents that I would have uploaded, would move on to 56 (PCC for me and my wife), with a buffer of 4 (considering 60, in total, as the limit). Now, while uploading medical certificates, would those be considered in this limit of 60 or those would be directly sent to DIAC, without affecting the total number of documents?
> 
> 3. Though I haven't claimed points for my Australian work experience, I have uploaded all the relevant docs (Australian Payslips, Bank Statements and PayG). I do have an Australian Tax statement which was issued by Australian government. My query is, keeping in mind that I have already uploaded the PayG, should I upload this document also?
> 
> 4. I worked on various positions in my last company. However, my company didn't issue any experience certificate and issued only a reliving certificate, which had my last position in the company. For this, I got a statutory declaration signed from my colleague of the same company, in an Australian Police Station. My doubt over here is, would not mentioning different positions held within the same company, negatively affect my application? It didn't affect my ACS.
> 
> Would be great if someone can answer my aforementioned queries. It would go a great distance in assuaging me



Hi,

For Point 2. => Medicals reports will automatically uploaded to the site and you dont need to upload it. Once it is done a message will be shown some thing like "Medicals has finalized....."


----------



## Raghavendra

Hi All.

I have submitted EOI for both 189 (60 points) and 190 (65 points) for ANZCO 261313 Software Engineer. Please let me know when can I receive an invitation.

Thanks 
Raghavendra


----------



## amit101

second round of dec.


Raghavendra said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I have submitted EOI for both 189 (60 points) and 190 (65 points) for ANZCO 261313 Software Engineer. Please let me know when can I receive an invitation.
> 
> Thanks
> Raghavendra


----------



## TheExpatriate

Raghavendra said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I have submitted EOI for both 189 (60 points) and 190 (65 points) for ANZCO 261313 Software Engineer. Please let me know when can I receive an invitation.
> 
> Thanks
> Raghavendra


EOI for 190 is not enough to receive an invitation, you need to apply for SS with the state


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

Raghavendra said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I have submitted EOI for both 189 (60 points) and 190 (65 points) for ANZCO 261313 Software Engineer. Please let me know when can I receive an invitation.
> 
> Thanks
> Raghavendra


wait for 2 rounds :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Raghavendra

TheExpatriate said:


> EOI for 190 is not enough to receive an invitation, you need to apply for SS with the state


I have not applied for SS yet, does that mean I am not eligible for 190 now. Should 190 be unchecked in my EOI. Please let me know.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Raghavendra said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I have submitted EOI for both 189 (60 points) and 190 (65 points) for ANZCO 261313 Software Engineer. Please let me know when can I receive an invitation.
> 
> Thanks
> Raghavendra


For 190 which state you applied for.

It depends on the state you applied some state like SA are very quick less than 2weeks.

Others may take some months.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Raghavendra said:


> I have not applied for SS yet, does that mean I am not eligible for 190 now. Should 190 be unchecked in my EOI. Please let me know.


Yes, at the moment you are not eligible.

Please apply it in the respective state website. 

Once you are approved by the state, you will get the EOI at same time


----------



## Raghavendra

sivakumar s s said:


> For 190 which state you applied for.
> 
> It depends on the state you applied some state like SA are very quick less than 2weeks.
> 
> Others may take some months.


Hi,

I am confused. Please suggest.

In the EOI I have selected "all states" and have checked both 189 and 190.

I have not applied for state sponsorship. Please let me know what should I be doing to be eligible for 190.


----------



## Raghavendra

sivakumar s s said:


> Yes, at the moment you are not eligible.
> 
> Please apply it in the respective state website.
> 
> Once you are approved by the state, you will get the EOI at same time


Hi,

I am confused. Please suggest.

In the EOI I have selected "all states" and have checked both 189 and 190.

I have not applied for state sponsorship. Please let me know what should I be doing to be eligible for 190


----------



## TheExpatriate

Raghavendra said:


> I have not applied for SS yet, does that mean I am not eligible for 190 now. Should 190 be unchecked in my EOI. Please let me know.


190 EOI will not do anything actually unless you seek out a state and get them to sponsor you, otherwise it will remain there forever


----------



## expattomato

Raghavendra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am confused. Please suggest.
> 
> In the EOI I have selected "all states" and have checked both 189 and 190.
> 
> I have not applied for state sponsorship. Please let me know what should I be doing to be eligible for 190


It seems you don't know how 190 works at all. Suggest you read the description and guideline of 190 first. Actually someone above has already told you what to do. Basically you need to do what the state (which you are interested in) requires you to do in order to get their sponsorship, and such information can be got from that state's migration website.


----------



## Raghavendra

expattomato said:


> It seems you don't know how 190 works at all. Suggest you read the description and guideline of 190 first. Actually someone above has already told you what to do. Basically you need to do what the state (which you are interested in) requires you to do in order to get their sponsorship, and such information can be got from that state's migration website.


Thanks. What are the chances and timelines for an invitation on 189.


----------



## Raghavendra

expattomato said:


> It seems you don't know how 190 works at all. Suggest you read the description and guideline of 190 first. Actually someone above has already told you what to do. Basically you need to do what the state (which you are interested in) requires you to do in order to get their sponsorship, and such information can be got from that state's migration website.


Thanks. What are the chances and timelines for an invitation on 189.


----------



## rafaelisabella

*Partner English proficiency for 189 visa*

Guys, I'm submitting an EOI for ICT Business Analyst occupation with 65 points today.

Since I heard that once you get the invitation you need to apply within 60 days, I'd like to know if I need the IELTS test from my wife within this same time frame in order to avoid the extra payment in case she doesn't have a 4.5+ IELTS score. Anybody knows?

Additionally, does anybody know how much time it's taking average to get the VISA after being invited?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TheExpatriate

rafaelisabella said:


> Guys, I'm submitting an EOI for ICT Business Analyst occupation with 65 points today.
> 
> Since I heard that once you get the invitation you need to apply within 60 days, I'd like to know if I need the IELTS test from my wife within this same time frame in order to avoid the extra payment in case she doesn't have a 4.5+ IELTS score. Anybody knows?
> 
> Additionally, does anybody know how much time it's taking average to get the VISA after being invited?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


you will get invited on the next round (Dec 22nd).

You have enough time till the CO asks for it, you have around 2 weeks to get invited + 6 weeks (let's say you will lodge a bit late, but not wait till the end of the 60 days) + 2 more months for CO allocation at least. This is more than enough


----------



## prattech

VRS said:


> I had same doubt, you should make the change in pg 13 just before your lodging and ensure it is latest. You have no other option, and while submitting payslips you can upload payslips a month later with an additional month which will also prove that you are still working with the same org.


helps, thank you.


----------



## prattech

related to question on similar lines of employment.

I have done skills assessment in Feb'13 and reference letter with roles/repons. was provided.

I'm working in the same organization with same job titile, do i need to again provide new reference letter or only certificate from HR that I'm working here will suffice??


----------



## sivakumar s s

Raghavendra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am confused. Please suggest.
> 
> In the EOI I have selected "all states" and have checked both 189 and 190.
> 
> I have not applied for state sponsorship. Please let me know what should I be doing to be eligible for 190


You can go for 189 as well.

Sorry, You have to Select only one state for 190. 

If possible Try to modify it else withdraw your 190 EOI and freshly submit 190 with particular state.

Please find more details how SA SS works here....
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled_migrants


like that for each state there will be separate authority to approve.


----------



## sivakumar s s

rafaelisabella said:


> Guys, I'm submitting an EOI for ICT Business Analyst occupation with 65 points today.
> 
> Since I heard that once you get the invitation you need to apply within 60 days, I'd like to know if I need the IELTS test from my wife within this same time frame in order to avoid the extra payment in case she doesn't have a 4.5+ IELTS score. Anybody knows?
> 
> Additionally, does anybody know how much time it's taking average to get the VISA after being invited?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi 

One suggestion: There is no need to attempt IELTS for your wife, If you could able to provide letter from the college where your wife studied stating *study medium is in ENGLISH during the entire period(Graduation).*

All the best


----------



## rafaelisabella

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi
> 
> One suggestion: There is no need to attempt IELTS for your wife, If you could able to provide letter from the college where your wife studied stating *study medium is in ENGLISH during the entire period(Graduation).*
> 
> All the best


Actually we do need the IELTS since our native language is portuguese. We're from Brazil 
Thx for the hint anyway!


----------



## sivakumar s s

rafaelisabella said:


> Actually we do need the IELTS since our native language is portuguese. We're from Brazil
> Thx for the hint anyway!


Then go-ahead with IELTS.

All the best to SCORE IELTS-6 and above


----------



## pbalavinod_s

*Submitted EOI today(11/12/14)*

Hello All,

I have submitted EOI today with 60 Points ( 263111) - 189. it is wait period now!!!

Thanks all for the guidance.

Thanks,
Bala


----------



## Deep439

pbalavinod_s said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI today with 60 Points ( 263111) - 189. it is wait period now!!!
> 
> Thanks all for the guidance.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bala


Hii bala

I am also planning to submit my eoi with 60 pts for mechanial engg in 1-2 days.
Hw much is the wait time expected for invitation with 60 pts??

Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : ??


----------



## amit101

Siva,

Is there any prescribed format for letter from College ?




sivakumar s s said:


> Hi
> 
> One suggestion: There is no need to attempt IELTS for your wife, If you could able to provide letter from the college where your wife studied stating *study medium is in ENGLISH during the entire period(Graduation).*
> 
> All the best


----------



## pbalavinod_s

Deep439 said:


> Hii bala
> 
> I am also planning to submit my eoi with 60 pts for mechanial engg in 1-2 days.
> Hw much is the wait time expected for invitation with 60 pts??
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : ??


Hi Sandeep,

There is an invitation round on 19th Dec, I am not sure if we get invite in that round or not. Lets hope the best that we will get the invite in this year itself.

Thanks,
Bala


----------



## Manan85

Hi

I have submitted my EOI few days ago with 189 (55 pt), 190 (60 pt) and 489 family sponsored (65 pt).
Can anyone explain what I have to do next..? Wait for invititation or submit any document for 489?

Thanks!


----------



## rafaelisabella

Just submitted EOI. Crossing my fingers now to 12/19 invitation round. For those religious, please pray for me - LOL.


----------



## sivakumar s s

amit101 said:


> Siva,
> 
> Is there any prescribed format for letter from College ?


No prescribed format

It depends on the college. 

Some will give it in the college letter head,

Others may give as bonafide certificate...


Important thing: Period of study, Course name and *Medium should be in English *


----------



## sivakumar s s

rafaelisabella said:


> Just submitted EOI. Crossing my fingers now to 12/19 invitation round. For those religious, please pray for me - LOL.


wish you to get a invitation before holidays....


----------



## amit101

Thanks ...



sivakumar s s said:


> No prescribed format
> 
> It depends on the college.
> 
> Some will give it in the college letter head,
> 
> Others may give as bonafide certificate...
> 
> 
> Important thing: Period of study, Course name and *Medium should be in English *


----------



## prasadg

Hi

Applied for the EOI and waiting for External Auditor with 65 points.

if we not get any invitation in Dec, 19 how long we have to wait.

tnx


----------



## Raghavendra

Hi All,

Please let me know the chances and time lines of getting an invitation with 60 points, software engineer 261313 for 189 visa


----------



## TheExpatriate

prasadg said:


> Hi
> 
> Applied for the EOI and waiting for External Auditor with 65 points.
> 
> if we not get any invitation in Dec, 19 how long we have to wait.
> 
> tnx


you WILL get it on December 22nd. Rest assured.


----------



## VRS

Raghavendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please let me know the chances and time lines of getting an invitation with 60 points, software engineer 261313 for 189 visa


1.5 months max after submitting your EOI


----------



## VRS

Deep439 said:


> Hii bala
> 
> I am also planning to submit my eoi with 60 pts for mechanial engg in 1-2 days.
> Hw much is the wait time expected for invitation with 60 pts??
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : ??


May be max another 2 rounds of Invitaions... you will get it in Jan 2015.


----------



## Raghavendra

Hi All,

I have at post EOI submission stage. Will going through an agent now help. Please suggest.
What difference can an agent make at this point.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Raghavendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have at post EOI submission stage. Will going through an agent now help. Please suggest.
> What difference can an agent make at this point.


why would you need one?


----------



## Raghavendra

TheExpatriate said:


> why would you need one?


Wanted to know if they can help me in speeding up the process and can make my case stronger.

261313 software engg with 60 points for 189

Please suggest.


----------



## TheExpatriate

What agents can do :

Proofread your documents, forms
Assure you submit all the forms on time to avoid losing time
Find out any potential risks/errors in your application
Communicate on your behalf
Navigate you through the process

What agents can NOT do

Accelerate the process
Guarantee a visa grant
Make your case any better or stronger than it is


----------



## sivakumar s s

Raghavendra said:


> Wanted to know if they can help me in speeding up the process and can make my case stronger.
> 
> 261313 software engg with 60 points for 189
> 
> Please suggest.


Honestly, *speaking they will slow down your process...*

Though, I process thro agent, I feel Iam two months lagging behind.

If I would have joined this forum, before consulting a Agent, I could have save some 1800 $

But, One thing documentation part will be very nice with a professional. They could validate and pinpoint the issues earlier.


----------



## Raghavendra

Hi All,

Please let me know the reason for opting 190 visa. Is it just to get the additional 5 points for SS or is there any other reason why this visa type is chosen. Is it faster than 189?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Raghavendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please let me know the reason for opting 190 visa. Is it just to get the additional 5 points for SS or is there any other reason why this visa type is chosen. Is it faster than 189?


yes it's faster in visa processing, however, the state sponsorship process takes a lot of time as well, so this compensates for that (unless you are from a high risk country, then 190 is WAY faster, but for Indians, the difference is negligible)

The other reason is that sometimes an applicant cannot score 60 points without the SS 5 points, last but not least, if your occupation is in CSOL but not in SOL, which means 189 is not even an option


----------



## sivakumar s s

Raghavendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please let me know the reason for opting 190 visa. Is it just to get the additional 5 points for SS or is there any other reason why this visa type is chosen. Is it faster than 189?


Most of the case :*Additional 5 points for SS*

Yes 190 is high priority than 189.
Again it depends on case to case ......... and state to state .... discretion of DIBP....

In last few months many 189's are getting in 2 months.

One drawback with 190 is that you cannot decide the place(state) in AUS for Immigration as we need to fulfillment the commitment to that Particular for living in the state for initial two years.

*Update your signature to understand you better*


----------



## prasadg

TheExpatriate said:


> you WILL get it on December 22nd. Rest assured.


tnx buddy


----------



## prasadg

Hi all

Yesterday the Queensland Govt. has contacted through a mail to apply for the state sponsorship 190 and with the 200$ application and the supporting docs. But when we see after login to our EOI there are no any correspondence. Can this be happened. I cross checked and the mail is correct and this is from the QL Gov.

Then we do not have 40000$ to show in quick time as the Settlement fee. i.e. before on 23rd Dec. 

What is you all's advice. For the time being can we remove 190 from our EOI for about 2-3 months or remove QL from EOI.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## toyapple9

Hi Friends,

I have received the visa invitation and now I have to submit my documents (Myself+my wife+ 2 year old kid) and I am checking the document checklist at immi website.

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist

As per this checklist *"All supporting documents must be scanned and uploaded with your application. All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents."*

So i am confused,do I need to get each and every document for all 3 of us certified by notary public or I can submit the Original Color Scans in pdf format without getting them certified by Notary ?Can someone who has completed the process please clarify.

It would be even wonderful if someone from India/Singapore who has gone through this process and can share his/her contact details with me so that we can talk and I can get some better firsthand information.

Thank you all Very much for the help and Good Luck to everyone for their Visa Applications

Regards
Toyapple9


----------



## tahanpaa

Yesterday I have submitted my EOI with 60 pts. and SS for Victoria will today. Allah knows how long it will takes?


----------



## kaurcool6

Hi

how come you are applying under 189 category as 261313? we applied under 489 category and waiting for reply. Should we apply for canada as well?that express entry visa category?
I have score of ielts 6 overall 6.0 in two and 5.5 in two. Anyone had any idea that am I eligible to any country to apply for PR. I dis civil engineering and have 4.0 years of experience. Any programme to canada?
Or can I get student visa with this score?
and get settled their?
please guide me.

Thanks


----------



## pbalavinod_s

toyapple9 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received the visa invitation and now I have to submit my documents (Myself+my wife+ 2 year old kid) and I am checking the document checklist at immi website.
> 
> Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist
> 
> As per this checklist *"All supporting documents must be scanned and uploaded with your application. All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents."*
> 
> So i am confused,do I need to get each and every document for all 3 of us certified by notary public or I can submit the Original Color Scans in pdf format without getting them certified by Notary ?Can someone who has completed the process please clarify.
> 
> It would be even wonderful if someone from India/Singapore who has gone through this process and can share his/her contact details with me so that we can talk and I can get some better firsthand information.
> 
> Thank you all Very much for the help and Good Luck to everyone for their Visa Applications
> 
> Regards
> Toyapple9


Hello Toyapple9,

Just a query, You mentioned that you have got the invite to apply for the visa now, when did you apply in EOI? is your application got selected on 5th dec Rounds?

Thanks
Bala
Thanks


----------



## dipjodavi

Need help, If my state nominated job is closed, what are the timelines/chances for getting 190 visa invite ?


----------



## Deep439

pbalavinod_s said:


> Hi Sandeep,
> 
> There is an invitation round on 19th Dec, I am not sure if we get invite in that round or not. Lets hope the best that we will get the invite in this year itself.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bala


Hii bala


There is a question in EOI form which states that
1)Do u want to include family members in your application?(We have to fill the number of members if yes)
And next quesion is
2)Do u want to accompained your partner with your application?(Yes or No)
I want to know if i am only including my partner with my application.In that case wat shud be the answer to first ques??

Thanks
Deep

Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : ??


----------



## pbalavinod_s

Deep439 said:


> Hii bala
> 
> 
> There is a question in EOI form which states that
> 1)Do u want to include family members in your application?(We have to fill the number of members if yes)
> And next quesion is
> 2)Do u want to accompained your partner with your application?(Yes or No)
> I want to know if i am only including my partner with my application.In that case wat shud be the answer to first ques??
> 
> Thanks
> Deep
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : ??


Hi Sandeep,

Yep, I have selected yes to both the question and included the number of family members for the first question. As I have planned to apply visa for everyone in my family

thanks


----------



## Raghavendra

Hi All, 

I had submitted EOI in the month of July will 50 points for 189. Now I have scored in IELTS and have updated with 60 points. Please let me know if the same application should be fine or should i be applying a fresh application.

Thanks
Raghavendra


----------



## podigeo

Raghavendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had submitted EOI in the month of July will 50 points for 189. Now I have scored in IELTS and have updated with 60 points. Please let me know if the same application should be fine or should i be applying a fresh application.
> 
> Thanks
> Raghavendra


Same is fine, just update your IELTS score, and the EOI score and date of effect will be updated


----------



## paisrikanth

Hi Guys,

I have submitted EOI today 15-12-2014 with 60 points under the category Software Engineer 261313.. May i know the current trend for 60 pointers and waiting period?


----------



## XINGSINGH

paisrikanth said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI today 15-12-2014 with 60 points under the category Software Engineer 261313.. May i know the current trend for 60 pointers and waiting period?


U will get within next 2 rounds


----------



## paisrikanth

XINGSINGH said:


> U will get within next 2 rounds


Tht would be awesome then.. fingrescrossed...


----------



## Raghavendra

XINGSINGH said:


> U will get within next 2 rounds



Hi,

Please let me when when is the next round. Is it every 15 days ?

Thanks
Raghavendra


----------



## Seva

Hi guys I got my invitation in less than a week.wooohoooo


----------



## mandy2137

Seva said:


> Hi guys I got my invitation in less than a week.wooohoooo


Congrats,

with how many points you submitted EOI?


----------



## Seva

mandy2137 said:


> Congrats,
> 
> with how many points you submitted EOI?


65 for states ponsorship and 60 189. im still waiting for 189


----------



## mandy2137

Seva said:


> 65 for states ponsorship and 60 189. im still waiting for 189


Can we submit EOI without SS?


----------



## Seva

mandy2137 said:


> Can we submit EOI without SS?


when you are about to submit EOI you are asked about the sirts if visa you are applying. I chose 189 and 190 and chose my state. thats it


----------



## paisrikanth

Seva said:


> Hi guys I got my invitation in less than a week.wooohoooo


Congratulations.. how many points u had ?


----------



## sivakumar s s

Seva said:


> Hi guys I got my invitation in less than a week.wooohoooo



Congratulations..... 

Head set go for final step................lane: all the best


----------



## Seva

Thank you guys


----------



## Deep439

Hello

Submitted by EOI today for 189 visa.
Mechanical Engineer 233512 with 60 pts.
When can i expect invitation??

Thanks,
Deep

Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : ??


----------



## Deep439

paisrikanth said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI today 15-12-2014 with 60 points under the category Software Engineer 261313.. May i know the current trend for 60 pointers and waiting period?


Me too have submitted my eoi today.Mechanical engineer 60 pts 189 visa.
Expecting invitation in 19 dec round.

Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : ??


----------



## sivakumar s s

Deep439 said:


> Me too have submitted my eoi today.Mechanical engineer 60 pts 189 visa.
> Expecting invitation in 19 dec round.
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : ??


Hope to get in this round


Dont worry, cool Any how will get def...within next 2 rounds

Get ready with all other documents and register yourself in IMMI site.... Once got invite. Head start go..................


----------



## paisrikanth

Deep439 said:


> Me too have submitted my eoi today.Mechanical engineer 60 pts 189 visa.
> Expecting invitation in 19 dec round.
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : ??


19th round we are being over ambitious I am expecting for 9 Jan round or the round after that.. Good luck


----------



## lahmstanley

Hello
I would like to include my girlfriend in my application of the 189 visa. Do we have to be married for this? 
Please tell me this is not the case. 
Thank you.


----------



## TheExpatriate

lahmstanley said:


> Hello
> I would like to include my girlfriend in my application of the 189 visa. Do we have to be married for this?
> Please tell me this is not the case.
> Thank you.


defacto partners can be included, GFs cannot be.


----------



## lahmstanley

Thanks for the reply. Who is a defacto partner?


----------



## sivakumar s s

lahmstanley said:


> Thanks for the reply. Who is a defacto partner?


Means a registered partner legally. (Government certificate is needed)


----------



## TheExpatriate

What is a de facto relationship?
A de facto relationship is defined in Section 4AA of the Family Law Act 1975. The law requires that you and your former partner, who may be of the same or opposite sex, had a relationship as a couple living together on a genuine domestic basis. However, your relationship is not a de facto relationship if you were legally married to one another or if you are related by family.


----------



## Deep439

paisrikanth said:


> 19th round we are being over ambitious I am expecting for 9 Jan round or the round after that.. Good luck


Im expecting in this round just coz in last round only 860 invitations were sent instead of 1400 for 189 visa.

Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : ??


----------



## lahmstanley

Thank you very much


----------



## paisrikanth

Deep439 said:


> Im expecting in this round just coz in last round only 860 invitations were sent instead of 1400 for 189 visa.
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : ??


Hope your words come true and we get our invites on 19th..


----------



## shorefisher

paisrikanth said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI today 15-12-2014 with 60 points under the category Software Engineer 261313.. May i know the current trend for 60 pointers and waiting period?


Hey,
Why yours got rejected once? can you share the reason so that we can be aware of..
Thanks


----------



## paisrikanth

shorefisher said:


> Hey,
> Why yours got rejected once? can you share the reason so that we can be aware of..
> Thanks


I had applied to VIC SS earlier this year in June 2014 and It got rejected after a long wait of 3 months.. There was no reason provided by Victoria.. 

No, I have got reassessed by ACS and applied in the 189 category


----------



## Krishdevin

Submitted EOI for 261112 System Analyst with 60 points on 6th Dec 2014. IELTS 8 8 7.5 8.5 -Overall 8.0 Band(10 points because of 7.5 in writing).Hoping for the next round ,as per the trend last month .


----------



## XINGSINGH

paisrikanth said:


> I had applied to VIC SS earlier this year in June 2014 and It got rejected after a long wait of 3 months.. There was no reason provided by Victoria..
> 
> No, I have got reassessed by ACS and applied in the 189 category


Which code u used and did u faced any problem in re assessment


----------



## paisrikanth

XINGSINGH said:


> Which code u used and did u faced any problem in re assessment


Code I used is Software Engineer 261313.. and I didn't face any problems in re assessment


----------



## asialanka

In the EOI, for IELTS

It asks "date of test"

Is this the date we sat for IELTS? 

or the date the results were released (one mentioned closer to the test report form number)

Great if someone clears the doubt


----------



## TheExpatriate

asialanka said:


> In the EOI, for IELTS
> 
> It asks "date of test"
> 
> Is this the date we sat for IELTS?
> 
> or the date the results were released (one mentioned closer to the test report form number)
> 
> Great if someone clears the doubt


Testing date, and it's the one mentioned on your TRF as well btw


----------



## asialanka

In the EOI

Wondering what to put for "course name" under education history

No space to write the whole name of CIMA

Is it OK to put "CIMA (UK) Exams"

Great if someone familiar helps


----------



## asialanka

*Eoi*

Hi
Have few minor stuff to get clarified

Once EOI is submitted Is it possible to change any details in it

1. before receiving the invitation?
2. after receiving the invitation?


----------



## paisrikanth

asialanka said:


> Hi
> Have few minor stuff to get clarified
> 
> Once EOI is submitted Is it possible to change any details in it
> 
> 1. before receiving the invitation?
> 2. after receiving the invitation?



You can make the changes before you get an invitation. Makes the required changes and update the EOI


----------



## asialanka

*EOI Submitted*

Hi

Just submitted EOI with 65 points (ANZSCO 221112 - Management Accountant) 

However, didn't get any email confirmation (saying it's submitted) or a new reference number

But the status says it's submitted 

Anything to be concerned?

Thank you


----------



## sivakumar s s

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Just submitted EOI with 65 points (ANZSCO 221112 - Management Accountant)
> 
> However, didn't get any email confirmation (saying it's submitted) or a new reference number
> 
> But the status says it's submitted
> 
> Anything to be concerned?
> 
> Thank you


Congratulations for submitting EOI.....

Be patient... Some time mail may delay.... 

Login status is important


----------



## asialanka

sivakumar s s said:


> Congratulations for submitting EOI.....
> 
> Be patient... Some time mail may delay....
> 
> Login status is important


Thanks Siva

One more concern....

At the very first page when creating the EOI, it ask for Passport number
However, thereafter it's never shown anywhere to double check later if it's correct 

Is this a concern for all applicants?


----------



## sivakumar s s

asialanka said:


> Thanks Siva
> 
> One more concern....
> 
> At the very first page when creating the EOI, it ask for Passport number
> However, thereafter it's never shown anywhere to double check later if it's correct
> 
> Is this a concern for all applicants?


No need to worry....

Hope u could have entered your correct Passport num


----------



## akshya

hi
I will grateful for for your replies.

I have submitted EOI on 13-12-2014, I have 70 points, any idea of waiting time for further process.

Many thanks.


----------



## akshya

hi
I will grateful for for your replies.

I have submitted EOI on 13-12-2014, I have 70 points, any idea of waiting time for further process.

Moreover, at the time of EOI account creation, I got EOI id and Logon ID and have submitted my case, but I have not received any confirmation email.
However, on the online form, in the correspondence tab, I can see a letter that states that this letter acknowledges that your EOI has successfully been submitted. So, is it sufficient or should I expect some separate email to my email account?

Many thanks.


----------



## jakb

*19th dec round*

Hi 

Submitted EOI on 16th December 2014, hoping for invite in the 19th December round.

Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111 --- (70 points).

Hoping for invite.


----------



## asialanka

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Just submitted EOI with 65 points (ANZSCO 221112 - Management Accountant)
> 
> However, didn't get any email confirmation (saying it's submitted) or a new reference number
> 
> But the status says it's submitted
> 
> Anything to be concerned?
> 
> Thank you



in the submitted EOI, under "passport details" cant see the passport number...is it the same for everyone

Thanks


----------



## asialanka

akshya said:


> hi
> I will grateful for for your replies.
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 13-12-2014, I have 70 points, any idea of waiting time for further process.
> 
> Moreover, at the time of EOI account creation, I got EOI id and Logon ID and have submitted my case, but I have not received any confirmation email.
> However, on the online form, in the correspondence tab, I can see a letter that states that this letter acknowledges that your EOI has successfully been submitted. So, is it sufficient or should I expect some separate email to my email account?
> 
> Many thanks.


in the submitted EOI, under "passport details" cant see the passport number...is it the same for everyone

Thanks


----------



## paisrikanth

Hey Guys.. I received my 189 invite today


----------



## Manan85

paisrikanth said:


> Hey Guys.. I received my 189 invite today



Congratulations!
Did you get email? or it was updated on your skillselect account..? 
And what time they use to send invitation?


----------



## paisrikanth

Manan85 said:


> Congratulations!
> Did you get email? or it was updated on your skillselect account..?
> And what time they use to send invitation?


Thank you... I got the email today at 6.48 PM IST and yes, Its updated on my skillselect account too


----------



## pbalavinod_s

Same here folks. Got the invite today. Thanks all for the support.


----------



## asialanka

sivakumar s s said:


> Congratulations for submitting EOI.....
> 
> Be patient... Some time mail may delay....
> 
> Login status is important



I received the invite... I think now's the time to update the tracker


----------



## jakb

*Got My Invite.*

Hi guys 

Received my invite today and updated in my EOI status what is the tracker?


----------



## scor

I also got mine for 189 ICT BA today. 
Tracker is the timeline posted in your signature. I did not post much so I can't edit my signature but you can try on your account, under quick link > edit your signature.


----------



## rahul.d

Hi, I have filed EOI on 17 october 2014 through an agent for South Australia state sposorship with 60 points( Visa 489). But still havnt got any news till date. Can anyone help me out that does it take this much longer to get a letter of invitation for visa filing. My occupation is cook. The agent is saying that he will only get any update from the DIAC. Pls anyone have an answer for this.


----------



## dm360

*PCC for multiple cities*

Dear Guys

This question is abt PCC , I have been living in same country ever since but living and working in several cities and longest (7 yr) in current cities. Do I have to arrange PCC for all cities where I stayed for more than 12 months?


----------



## rkrishnaraj

dm360 said:


> Dear Guys
> 
> This question is abt PCC , I have been living in same country ever since but living and working in several cities and longest (7 yr) in current cities. Do I have to arrange PCC for all cities where I stayed for more than 12 months?


No. Pcc is for countries and not cities. One pcc for that particular country is enough


----------



## Deep439

Recvd invitation....yippee

Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : ??


----------



## Deep439

pbalavinod_s said:


> Same here folks. Got the invite today. Thanks all for the support.


Cngrts bala....me too got the invitation

Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : ??


----------



## Deep439

paisrikanth said:


> Thank you... I got the email today at 6.48 PM IST and yes, Its updated on my skillselect account too


Cngrts bro.....my assumption was right...v recvd the invitation on 19 dec

Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : ??


----------



## Tejil

any 190 BA invites received today/recently?


----------



## pbalavinod_s

Deep439 said:


> Cngrts bala....me too got the invitation
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : ??


Congratulation Sandeep. So the next big task is to apply the visa. 

I have planned to do it next week, how about you? 

Going to talk to my bankers on Monday.

Thanks,
Bala


----------



## rahul.d

Dear all if anyone have this information that how long does it take to get letter of invitation. Its been almost 2 months. Mine was submitted on 17 october. Pls reply


----------



## rahul.d

Anyone applied for Anzsco 351411 cook. Pls reply


----------



## Deep439

rahul.d said:


> Dear all if anyone have this information that how long does it take to get letter of invitation. Its been almost 2 months. Mine was submitted on 17 october. Pls reply


Elaborate ur points summary

Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : ??


----------



## Deep439

pbalavinod_s said:


> Congratulation Sandeep. So the next big task is to apply the visa.
> 
> I have planned to do it next week, how about you?
> 
> Going to talk to my bankers on Monday.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bala


Im plannning to lodge in nxt 2 3 days.
My fnd in aust will pay my fees directly in aud.Can u tell me is there any formality for that or i can directly give my immi account details to him and he will pay the fees??

Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : ??


----------



## lakshmim_84

Got my invitation y'day.


----------



## rkrishnaraj

Deep439 said:


> Im plannning to lodge in nxt 2 3 days.
> My fnd in aust will pay my fees directly in aud.Can u tell me is there any formality for that or i can directly give my immi account details to him and he will pay the fees??
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : ??


either he can pay from your immi account or u need his full card details. It can be done either way


----------



## prasadg

Got the invitation for 189 External Auditor. Hope to apply visa for next week. tnx for the forum advices


----------



## prasadg

Deep439 said:


> Cngrts bro.....my assumption was right...v recvd the invitation on 19 dec
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : ??


Congrants


----------



## asialanka

prasadg said:


> Got the invitation for 189 External Auditor. Hope to apply visa for next week. tnx for the forum advices


Congratz mate


----------



## sivakumar s s

paisrikanth said:


> Hey Guys.. I received my 189 invite today


:welcome:

Many hearty congrats dear paisrikanth.

Make sure your documents and fund ready and also fill form 80 (~18 pages)

All the best


----------



## sivakumar s s

dm360 said:


> Dear Guys
> 
> This question is abt PCC , I have been living in same country ever since but living and working in several cities and longest (7 yr) in current cities. Do I have to arrange PCC for all cities where I stayed for more than 12 months?


*One PCC for One country*


----------



## sivakumar s s

asialanka said:


> I received the invite... I think now's the time to update the tracker


:welcome: *Dear 


Asialanka
pbalavinod_s 
paisrikanth 
jakb
scor
Deep439 
lakshmim_84
Tejil 
prasadg 

*


and for those who got invitation yesterday/Today

Congrats for the invitation :cheer2:


----------



## rahul.d

Got the invitation today..


----------



## paisrikanth

Deep439 said:


> Cngrts bro.....my assumption was right...v recvd the invitation on 19 dec
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : ??


Yeah bro.. it was a pleasant surprise.. Many congratulations to you as well..


----------



## paisrikanth

sivakumar s s said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Many hearty congrats dear paisrikanth.
> 
> Make sure your documents and fund ready and also fill form 80 (~18 pages)
> 
> All the best


Thanks Siva.. gearing up my self for the next process


----------



## paisrikanth

sivakumar s s said:


> *One PCC for One country*


Hey Siva, any idea how to get the PCC from UK. I lived there for over an year


----------



## sivakumar s s

paisrikanth said:


> Hey Siva, any idea how to get the PCC from UK. I lived there for over an year


I apologise, No idea about UK PCC

But please go through link which would help to get from which authority you need to apply.


United Kingdom





*Hope other Expats will share their knowledge*


----------



## sivakumar s s

*Police Check

United Kingdom*

Telephone

0845 601 3999

Electronic contact

[email protected]

Website

http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx
Additional information

Relevant document: ‘ACPO Police Certificate’.
Police certificates are issued by The Association of Chief Police Officers (ACPO) and cover applicants who have lived or currently live:

in England, Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland
on the Channel Islands (Guernsey and Jersey), or
on the Isle of Man or on St Helena.
Residents and non-residents: Application forms and information on how to apply for the police certificates for residents and non*-residents can be found on the ACPO website or by contacting ACPO directly. 
Note: if your certificate states ‘No Live Trace', you will need to provide written evidence of your 'stepped down' convictions. You can request this from the UK Criminal Records Office (ACRO).
Fee: payable.


----------



## paisrikanth

sivakumar s s said:


> *Police Check
> 
> United Kingdom*
> 
> Telephone
> 
> 0845 601 3999
> 
> Electronic contact
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Website
> 
> http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx
> Additional information
> 
> Relevant document: ‘ACPO Police Certificate’.
> Police certificates are issued by The Association of Chief Police Officers (ACPO) and cover applicants who have lived or currently live:
> 
> in England, Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland
> on the Channel Islands (Guernsey and Jersey), or
> on the Isle of Man or on St Helena.
> Residents and non-residents: Application forms and information on how to apply for the police certificates for residents and non*-residents can be found on the ACPO website or by contacting ACPO directly.
> Note: if your certificate states ‘No Live Trace', you will need to provide written evidence of your 'stepped down' convictions. You can request this from the UK Criminal Records Office (ACRO).
> Fee: payable.



Thanks.. very helpful


----------



## Raghavendra

Hi All,

Thanks for all your support. I have received the invite today. 

Was going through the PCC discussions. Is it required for a country visit for more than a year ? and also for India ? please confirm and share the sample format if any.

Thanks
Raghavendra


----------



## TheExpatriate

Raghavendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all your support. I have received the invite today.
> 
> Was going through the PCC discussions. Is it required for a country visit for more than a year ? and also for India ? please confirm and share the sample format if any.
> 
> Thanks
> Raghavendra


PCC is required for any country where your *cumulative* stays in the last 10 years added up to 1 year or more, whether it's India, another country where you lived/worked/studied, or even a country you visited frequently.


There is no "sample format". PCC is provided as-is from the competent authorities (Police, MOI, MOJ ...etc.) depending on the country/state.


----------



## Raghavendra

TheExpatriate said:


> PCC is required for any country where your *cumulative* stays in the last 10 years added up to 1 year or more, whether it's India, another country where you lived/worked/studied, or even a country you visited frequently.
> 
> 
> There is no "sample format". PCC is provided as-is from the competent authorities (Police, MOI, MOJ ...etc.) depending on the country/state.



Thanks,

Another question, might sound silly, but wanted to confirm. I was at abroad for slightly over 11 months. 11 months 10 days to be precise. Is the PCC still required.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Raghavendra said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Another question, might sound silly, but wanted to confirm. I was at abroad for slightly over 11 months. 11 months 10 days to be precise. Is the PCC still required.


if your TOTAL visits to this country did not add up to a year, no it is not

However a CO might request it since they have discretion to request a PCC


----------



## rkrishnaraj

Raghavendra said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Another question, might sound silly, but wanted to confirm. I was at abroad for slightly over 11 months. 11 months 10 days to be precise. Is the PCC still required.


Not required. But but but, the final decision is with CO. If he requests for one, then you have to submit. We are seeing cases whr pcc is asked for person who had stayed in a country for about 10 months also!!


----------



## Raghavendra

TheExpatriate said:


> if your TOTAL visits to this country did not add up to a year, no it is not
> 
> However a CO might request it since they have discretion to request a PCC


Thanks,

Please can you list out the steps (to be prepared) after the invitation

1. Visa lodging
2. Documents supporting EOI
3. PCC
4. ?
5. ?
6. ?


----------



## paisrikanth

Raghavendra said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Another question, might sound silly, but wanted to confirm. I was at abroad for slightly over 11 months. 11 months 10 days to be precise. Is the PCC still required.



Hi Raghu, Ideally it isn't required.. but to be safe it's better to get it done.. Also I heard getting a PCC in India is not tough now. Fix up an appointment with Passport seva kendra and go with the oroginal documents


----------



## paisrikanth

Raghavendra said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Please can you list out the steps (to be prepared) after the invitation
> 
> 1. Visa lodging
> 2. Documents supporting EOI
> 3. PCC
> 4. ?
> 5. ?
> 6. ?


1. Visa lodging
2. Documents supporting EOI - Docs should be original color scan without Notary
3. PCC
4. Medicals
5. ?
6. ?

Please add the other steps here guys


----------



## TheExpatriate

Raghavendra said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Please can you list out the steps (to be prepared) after the invitation
> 
> 1. Visa lodging
> 2. Documents supporting EOI
> 3. PCC
> 4. ?
> 5. ?
> 6. ?


what's your priority? Fast grant regardless of a short FED notice, or a long FED notice even if grant is delayed a month or two?


----------



## Raghavendra

paisrikanth said:


> Hi Raghu, Ideally it isn't required.. but to be safe it's better to get it done.. Also I heard getting a PCC in India is not tough now. Fix up an appointment with Passport seva kendra and go with the oroginal documents


Thanks Srikanth for the input.

I was under the impression that I may need to go the nearest police station.


----------



## Raghavendra

TheExpatriate said:


> what's your priority? Fast grant regardless of a short FED notice, or a long FED notice even if grant is delayed a month or two?


Please can you provide more inputs.

What is short and long FED.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Raghavendra said:


> Please can you provide more inputs.
> 
> What is short and long FED.


is your priority to apply now, get grant fast, but have 8-9 months to enter Australia

or to apply, get the visa in 4-5 months, but have little less than 12 months to enter Australia?


----------



## Raghavendra

TheExpatriate said:


> is your priority to apply now, get grant fast, but have 8-9 months to enter Australia
> 
> or to apply, get the visa in 4-5 months, but have little less than 12 months to enter Australia?


My priority is to apply now and get visa soon.

Please let me know if there is a change in process for short and long fed.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Raghavendra said:


> My priority is to apply now and get visa soon.
> 
> Please let me know if there is a change in process for short and long fed.


yes

for getting the visa ASAP

1- Go to My Health Declarations (MHD)
2- Proceed with applying for Meds for you and the family, get the HAP IDs/Forms generated for doing Meds
3- From the same ImmiAccount you created to sign up for MHD in step 2, lodge visa 
4- Fill the forms (17 pages), make sure you mention the HAP ID of your meds (from step 2) in the visa form, otherwise your application will be delayed
5- Pay the fees
6- Do your meds at the nearest clinic, gather your docs and PCCs and upload them
7- Sit back and wait for golden mail


----------



## sivakumar s s

paisrikanth said:


> 1. Visa lodging
> 2. Documents supporting EOI - Docs should be original color scan without Notary
> 3. PCC
> 4. Medicals
> 5. ?
> 6. ?
> 
> Please add the other steps here guys


1, 3, 4 is our choice. No priorities

But in general do 1,2,3,4


If we need late IED (Initial Entry date) do 3,4 after two months of visa lodge/ CO's request.

*5=> Co allocation or GRANT 
6=> GRANT*


----------



## sivakumar s s

Raghavendra said:


> Thanks Srikanth for the input.
> 
> I was under the impression that I may need to go the nearest police station.


Find more details....

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ce-clearance-certificate-147.html#post5992689


----------



## kaurcool6

Hi 
congrats man got invited.... 
can anyone answer my previous post please?


----------



## rafaelisabella

Got my invitation. Now it begins the odyssey of visa application.


----------



## Deep439

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi
> congrats man got invited....
> can anyone answer my previous post please?


Cngrts
Which visa ur applyng??

Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : ??


----------



## Deep439

rafaelisabella said:


> Got my invitation. Now it begins the odyssey of visa application.


Cngrts
Have u completed ur application??

Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : ??


----------



## rafaelisabella

Deep439 said:


> Cngrts
> Have u completed ur application??
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : ??


Not yet. Will complete the application on Monday only.


----------



## apatel5917

Hi,

I have received an invite and i have until Jan27 to lodge the application. 

Question : If i do not file this invitation gets cancelled and how long do i have to wait to file a new EOI ? Can i fill a new EOI in February ?

Please advise.


----------



## sameer7106

apatel5917 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received an invite and i have until Jan27 to lodge the application.
> 
> Question : If i do not file this invitation gets cancelled and how long do i have to wait to file a new EOI ? Can i fill a new EOI in February ?
> 
> Please advise.


Dear Expatians,

I have a question regarding EOI, would really appreciate if someone could answer my query.

1) Please tell me when EOI draws occurs......is it 2 & 4 monday or 1 & 3'rd monday of every month.

2) EOI is valid for 60 days i guess (please correct me if i am wrong).

Regards
Sameer


----------



## TheExpatriate

sameer7106 said:


> Dear Expatians,
> 
> I have a question regarding EOI, would really appreciate if someone could answer my query.
> 
> 1) Please tell me when EOI draws occurs......is it 2 & 4 monday or 1 & 3'rd monday of every month.
> 
> 2) EOI is valid for 60 days i guess (please correct me if i am wrong).
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


1- it's not a draw, it's a priority queue selection, and it happens 2nd and 4th

2- EOI is valid for 2 years, Invitation is valid for 60 days


----------



## sameer7106

TheExpatriate said:


> 1- it's not a draw, it's a priority queue selection, and it happens 2nd and 4th
> 
> 2- EOI is valid for 2 years, Invitation is valid for 60 days


Thanks Expatriate


----------



## sameer7106

Hi friends,

I got one question which i thought to ask from you as you all.....

Is it possible while lodging a visa that i dont show them my work ex (of course i'll not be claiming the points for that) for which i got the positive skill assessment outcome. As without the work ex i am already getting 60 points (i am applying under sub class 190), please suggest.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## expattomato

sameer7106 said:


> Dear Expatians,
> 
> I have a question regarding EOI, would really appreciate if someone could answer my query.
> 
> 1) Please tell me when EOI draws occurs......is it 2 & 4 monday or 1 & 3'rd monday of every month.
> 
> 2) EOI is valid for 60 days i guess (please correct me if i am wrong).
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Check "Invitation rounds"
SkillSelect


----------



## expattomato

apatel5917 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received an invite and i have until Jan27 to lodge the application.
> 
> Question : If i do not file this invitation gets cancelled and how long do i have to wait to file a new EOI ? Can i fill a new EOI in February ?
> 
> Please advise.


You only can have one EOI.
Before Jan 27, your EOI state is suspended, meaning you will not receive a new invitation before Jan 27.
If you don't apply before Jan 27, your EOI state will become active again, and you will be able to receive a new invitation from the next invitation round. You don't need to file a new one and you can't.

Browse the official website and you will get all these information.


----------



## expattomato

Got invitation on Dec 19!!!

261313, 60pts, Dec 6 2014 submitted


----------



## sameer7106

expattomato said:


> Got invitation on Dec 19!!!
> 
> 261313, 60pts, Dec 6 2014 submitted


Congrats buddy!


----------



## Abhinav.brly

Hi Buddy,
Seeking for your support in query as i would be submitting my EOI on 23 dec for 190 sub Class. I have applied for financial financial institution branch manager. 
1. How long it take to get invite from state if occupation is lying in special condition. 
2. What is the further step if I receive invite. 

Seeking for your revert.. 




TheExpatriate said:


> 1- it's not a draw, it's a priority queue selection, and it happens 2nd and 4th
> 
> 2- EOI is valid for 2 years, Invitation is valid for 60 days


----------



## XINGSINGH

expattomato said:


> Got invitation on Dec 19!!!
> 
> 261313, 60pts, Dec 6 2014 submitted


Go file visa gud luck and join December gang


----------



## TheExpatriate

Abhinav.brly said:


> Hi Buddy,
> Seeking for your support in query as i would be submitting my EOI on 23 dec for 190 sub Class. I have applied for financial financial institution branch manager.
> 1. How long it take to get invite from state if occupation is lying in special condition.
> 2. What is the further step if I receive invite.
> 
> Seeking for your revert..


1- do you satisfy the special conditions? I asked you this and you said you don't, as such, the answer is NEVER, unless the "special conditions" are lifted

2- Apply for the visa


----------



## Abhinav.brly

hi,
What condition need to be satisfied for special condition.


----------



## scor

Hi TheExpatriate, 
Does this mean I can submit the visa with HAP ID (step 6) before actually attend the required medical exams (step 7)? 



TheExpatriate said:


> yes
> 
> for getting the visa ASAP
> 
> 1- Go to My Health Declarations (MHD)
> 2- Proceed with applying for Meds for you and the family, get the HAP IDs/Forms generated for doing Meds
> 3- From the same ImmiAccount you created to sign up for MHD in step 2, lodge visa
> 4- Fill the forms (17 pages), make sure you mention the HAP ID of your meds (from step 2) in the visa form, otherwise your application will be delayed
> 5- Pay the fees
> 6- Do your meds at the nearest clinic, gather your docs and PCCs and upload them
> 7- Sit back and wait for golden mail


----------



## sameer7106

Hi friends,

I got one question which i thought to ask in this forum.....

Is it possible while lodging an EOI that i dont show them my work ex (of course i'll not be claiming the points for that) for which i got the positive skill assessment outcome. As without the work ex i am already getting 60 points (i am applying under sub class 190), please suggest.

My points tally are as follows

Age : 30 points (28 years)
Education 15 points (Graduate)
IELTS : 10 points (i am assuming to get 7 in each bands)
State nomination : 05 points
TOTAL = 60 POINTS

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sameer7106

Dear friends,

I was filling up the EOI and have got some queries related to it, will appreciate if someone could guide me thru it....

What should i write in the below mentioned questions

1) Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
Since my spouse will be accompanying me so i selected YES for it.. Now when it asked me "How many Family members?" -I have written ONE *Is my selection of answers are right??*

2) Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?
I have selected YES for this too (please correct me if i am wrong)

3) Now in the preferred location section of EOI, i have selected SA and have selected YES for the question which states that "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?"

4) in the education history section i have given my highest education only i.e graduation. Do i have to give the details of high school and intermediate also (10+2)??

5)Now in the employment section of an EOI I left it blank as i am not claiming points for my work experience,*is it mandatory to fill the work experience even when u are not claiming points for it??*

Request fellow members to help me out in this

Thanks
Sameer


----------



## Raghavendra

Hi All,

I have lodged the visa application. I have not applied for MEDS. Please let me know if I can do it now.

Thanks
Raghavendra


----------



## XINGSINGH

Raghavendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged the visa application. I have not applied for MEDS. Please let me know if I can do it now.
> 
> Thanks
> Raghavendra


Yes u can front load all the docs before CO is assigned.

Do join december 189 gang thread and gud luck


----------



## VRS

XINGSINGH said:


> Yes u can front load all the docs before CO is assigned.
> 
> Do join december 189 gang thread and gud luck


Can you please post link for dec 189 link here!!


----------



## XINGSINGH

VRS said:


> Can you please post link for dec 189 link here!!


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...cember2014-visa-lodging-gang-class-189-a.html


----------



## Raghavendra

Hi All,

I have created an Immiaccount and lodged the visa application. I have filled in the 17 page application. I have not come across any page to upload the documents or apply for Medicals. Please help and suggest.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Raghavendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have created an Immiaccount and lodged the visa application. I have filled in the 17 page application. I have not come across any page to upload the documents or apply for Medicals. Please help and suggest.


wait for a couple of days after payment then it will change from submitted to in progress and then you can upload


----------



## Raghavendra

Hi, The status is in Inprogress. Please let me know where should we be submitting the docs. I have seen all the links. Please let me know the next steps.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Raghavendra said:


> Hi, The status is in Inprogress. Please let me know where should we be submitting the docs. I have seen all the links. Please let me know the next steps.


Links will become active once you make payment. Keep ur docs ready and once u have links upload them


----------



## Raghavendra

Hi All,

I have a few queries relating to Upload of documents.
1. Is PCC and Health Check required for non-migrating dependants
2. I have stayed in Australia earlier. Is PCC required for Australia also.
3. Can I upload my passport page for the proof of age.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Raghavendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a few queries relating to Upload of documents.
> 1. Is PCC and Health Check required for non-migrating dependants
> 2. I have stayed in Australia earlier. Is PCC required for Australia also.
> 3. Can I upload my passport page for the proof of age.


1- yes

2- yes (if you lived 1+ year in last 10 years)

3- Yes


----------



## sivakumar s s

Raghavendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged the visa application. I have not applied for MEDS. Please let me know if I can do it now.
> 
> Thanks
> Raghavendra


:welcome:

Please update yourself in the tracker

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84

for medical and PCC. Go thro this thread.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-indian-police-clearance-certificate-137.html





hope it could be helpful to you


----------



## sivakumar s s

Raghavendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a few queries relating to Upload of documents.
> 1. Is PCC and Health Check required for non-migrating dependants
> 2. I have stayed in Australia earlier. Is PCC required for Australia also.
> 3. Can I upload my passport page for the proof of age.


All yes as said by Expatriate....


3. If you have birth certificate copy, can upload it..


----------



## podigeo

TheExpatriate said:


> 1- yes
> 
> 2- yes (if you lived 1+ year in last 10 years)
> 
> 3- Yes


TheExpatriate, do you mean those who are not migrating with you, still need to do PCC & Med ? both my parents are in 70s, do they all have to do this ? None of them are migrating with me..


----------



## rkrishnaraj

podigeo said:


> TheExpatriate, do you mean those who are not migrating with you, still need to do PCC & Med ? both my parents are in 70s, do they all have to do this ? None of them are migrating with me..


If you are declaring them as non migrating dependent then also they have to undergo medicals


----------



## scor

Regarding IELTS and ACS result, how can we get them certified? Or we just upload the scan colour copy?


----------



## TheExpatriate

scor said:


> Regarding IELTS and ACS result, how can we get them certified? Or we just upload the scan colour copy?


you don't need to, color scan of IELTS result and ACS PDF report are more than sufficient


----------



## scor

Thanks for the super fast response. 
One more thing I'm concerned is which Work experience documents I *must* submit since there are a lot of type of docs to upload, but I only have my Work reference letter from SA. Some pay slips from 7+ years ago are impossible to find now.


----------



## TheExpatriate

scor said:


> Thanks for the super fast response.
> One more thing I'm concerned is which Work experience documents I *must* submit since there are a lot of type of docs to upload, but I only have my Work reference letter from SA. Some pay slips from 7+ years ago are impossible to find now.


payslips, bank statements, or taxation documents are required for all relevant experience (years claimed for points, that is) ...... you don't need for the entire year, one or two months per year is fine


----------



## aikonoer

hi guys,

i have submitted my application last night and I have a question regarding the documents to be attached. 

1. I'm applying for 489 FS visa entirely from qualification I got from studying in Melbourne. I don't have any experience related to my qualification but got 65 points even without it. Do I still need to attach documents for my previous work?

Thanks.

Brian


----------



## sivakumar s s

scor said:


> Regarding IELTS and ACS result, how can we get them certified? Or we just upload the scan colour copy?



Hope you the IELTS and ACS copy in PDF format.

*Just upload it.*


----------



## asialanka

aikonoer said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i have submitted my application last night and I have a question regarding the documents to be attached.
> 
> 1. I'm applying for 489 FS visa entirely from qualification I got from studying in Melbourne. I don't have any experience related to my qualification but got 65 points even without it. Do I still need to attach documents for my previous work?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Brian


Hi aikonoer,

Technically not required since you are claiming points only for the qualification.... 
but better to upload all docs that support your work experience (which may be in-line with your qualifications) so that your application would look strong.


----------



## vinodvmenon2005

Hi

I submitted my EOI today under 261313 (60 points). Hope I will get an invite on 9th January rounds....

Vinod


----------



## sivakumar s s

vinodvmenon2005 said:


> Hi
> 
> I submitted my EOI today under 261313 (60 points). Hope I will get an invite on 9th January rounds....
> 
> Vinod



:welcome: to the EOI group....


All the best to get it on the day.

Get ready with documentation and funds.....


----------



## vinodvmenon2005

sivakumar s s said:


> :welcome: to the EOI group....
> 
> 
> All the best to get it on the day.
> 
> Get ready with documentation and funds.....


Thank you.. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## AVPahwa

Hi,
I got my ACS approved on 23rd jun and i am going to submit my EOI today i.e. 26 Dec . I joined my new organization on 17th Jul , my query is that can i include my new job experience in EOI though it was not present in my ACS aproval . 
and what documents we need to validate our current job?


----------



## XINGSINGH

mailtosomesh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have created a Thread for people planning to travel Australia in June 2015.
> 
> "Travelling to Australia in June 2015 Gang"
> 
> Please share your information if anybody have plan to travel Australia in June 2015. I will also create a Whatsup group for the people who will share their number.


Pls paste link


----------



## sivakumar s s

mailtosomesh said:


> *Dear All,
> 
> I have created a Thread for people planning to travel Australia in June 2015.
> 
> "Travelling to Australia in June 2015 Gang"
> 
> Please share your information if anybody have plan to travel Australia in June 2015. I will also create a Whatsup group for the people who will share their number.*


Good work Somesh...


----------



## sameer7106

Dear frends,

In my vet outcome my profession is been termed skilled from 11/2010 whereas i have started my occupation from 07/2010.....now my question is, while filling the EOI do i have to write 11/2010 or the actual one i.e. 07/2010???

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Deep439

sameer7106 said:


> Dear frends,
> 
> In my vet outcome my profession is been termed skilled from 11/2010 whereas i have started my occupation from 07/2010.....now my question is, while filling the EOI do i have to write 11/2010 or the actual one i.e. 07/2010???
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


From 11/2010.
U have to calculate ur points considering ur experience assessed positive by ur respective authority.

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


----------



## sdwaram

Hi , 
After submitting the EOI , based on what criteria the immigration the visas applications are prioritized and issued.. I mean will the preference given to those who has more points or more experience etc...
Could someone please advise


----------



## XINGSINGH

sdwaram said:


> Hi ,
> After submitting the EOI , based on what criteria the immigration the visas applications are prioritized and issued.. I mean will the preference given to those who has more points or more experience etc...
> Could someone please advise


Its on point basis

Whay r ur score and code


----------



## sdwaram

Thanks for your input. The code is 261312 (Developer/Programmer) . Without English competency I have 55 points . I am worried to get 7 points . My consultant told its not based on points and even if I get 50 points in PTE-A (Band -6) , I am eligible to apply for most states like NSW , south Australia etc..
Please share your thoughts as most states would be opening slots on Jan & Feb. .
Any idea on the openings in Tasmania or top 3 states for IT . In my opinion it is NSW,Victoria,South Australia.


----------



## XINGSINGH

sdwaram said:


> Thanks for your input. The code is 261312 (Developer/Programmer) . Without English competency I have 55 points . I am worried to get 7 points . My consultant told its not based on points and even if I get 50 points in PTE-A (Band -6) , I am eligible to apply for most states like NSW , south Australia etc..
> Please share your thoughts as most states would be opening slots on Jan & Feb. .
> Any idea on the openings in Tasmania or top 3 states for IT . In my opinion it is NSW,Victoria,South Australia.


Hi SD

Agent is partially right to qualify for immigration u need min 60 points these can be achieved basis ur work exp age ielts score education. If u r able to score 60 thru them then its fine u can apply directly for pr under 189 category or if u have 55 points in total then u can apply for state sponsorship then u get 5 extra points which hikes ur score to magical figure. The only cluase attached to state sponsorship is that u have to stay in designated state for 2 years when u land there and also its on discretion of state to nominate u or not.

I will advise u to go thru 189 route by scoring required bands in ielts pte or toefl.


----------



## sameer7106

What are the chances to get an invitation with 60 points for subclass 190???


----------



## arunan

Hello,

Please help me with the information whether with 189 PR , can I study in Australia ? I have got my Grant and have IELTS score in General . DO I need to re-appear for Academic IELTS? When does the academic term for MS or MBA start in Australia and what are the pre-requisites .Please direct me to the right thread .

Thanks,


----------



## sameer7106

arunan said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help me with the information whether with 189 PR , can I study in Australia ? I have got my Grant and have IELTS score in General . DO I need to re-appear for Academic IELTS? When does the academic term for MS or MBA start in Australia and what are the pre-requisites .Please direct me to the right thread .
> 
> Thanks,


Yes you can always study on 189 but i am not sure on IELTS requirement


----------



## sivakumar s s

sameer7106 said:


> What are the chances to get an invitation with 60 points for subclass 190???


For which State?


----------



## sivakumar s s

arunan said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help me with the information whether with 189 PR , can I study in Australia ? I have got my Grant and have IELTS score in General . DO I need to re-appear for Academic IELTS? When does the academic term for MS or MBA start in Australia and what are the pre-requisites .Please direct me to the right thread .
> 
> Thanks,


*First of all, My wishes to you to hold a PR


Yes by 189 VISA, you are free to do what ever you want to do..

Any job, business or study....

Again, Most universities need ACADEMIC IELTS. 

There may be some rare chance to go ahead for study with General IELTS, But generally they dont


Also update your status in the visa tracker
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84

Best regards
siva

*


----------



## sameer7106

sivakumar s s said:


> sameer7106 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the chances to get an invitation with 60 points for subclass 190???
> 
> 
> 
> For which State?
Click to expand...

Hi shiv,

It's for South Australia


----------



## oz_vj

*Submit EOI tracker for dec 2014*

Is this thread still active..I am not seeing any action here.


----------



## sivakumar s s

sameer7106 said:


> Hi shiv,
> 
> It's for South Australia


*You are lucky
Will Get Invite in TWO weeks
*


----------



## nicemathan

May I know, when is the next round of EOI invitations please.

Is it on 9th Jan 2015?


----------



## nicemathan

This thread will be alive and very active, when the invitation round is nearby and once invites are released on each round.

That is the trend I have noticed by following this thread.



oz_vj said:


> Is this thread still active..I am not seeing any action here.


----------



## mandy2137

sivakumar s s said:


> *First of all, My wishes to you to hold a PR
> 
> 
> Yes by 189 VISA, you are free to do what ever you want to do..
> 
> Any job, business or study....
> 
> Again, Most universities need ACADEMIC IELTS.
> 
> There may be some rare chance to go ahead for study with General IELTS, But generally they dont
> 
> 
> Also update your status in the visa tracker
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84
> 
> Best regards
> siva
> 
> *


Hi Siva, 

Does it also same with 190 visa that we can do anything like study business etc in sponsored state?

Thanks


----------



## oz_vj

Nice to meet you once again (met you in PTE thread).

Yes, next round is on 9th. If you are in India , it is 8th 7:30 pm .

I have 65 points with Job code 261313. What about you?


----------



## tahanpaa

I got rejection from victoria and now planning for queensland. Should I generate new eoi or update information victoria to qld state then again submit.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Update same form... either way your EOI date will be latest one. Why take pain in creating new account... Also i believe you can change/delete Vic from state nomination page, and update it with Queensland. 



tahanpaa said:


> I got rejection from victoria and now planning for queensland. Should I generate new eoi or update information victoria to qld state then again submit.


----------



## kamal.bernard

I have submitted the EOI with Any state selection is this s good way of doing the EOI or please recommend me a solution. this i have done because in my occupation System Administrator job code is not available in most of the states. i wanted to check if any other state will offer a sponsorship.


----------



## sivakumar s s

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Does it also same with 190 visa that we can do anything like study business etc in sponsored state?
> 
> Thanks


*Same as 189 but constraint is that you have to serve in the state for first 2 years.....Any thing you can do legally.*


----------



## sivakumar s s

kamal.bernard said:


> I have submitted the EOI with Any state selection is this s good way of doing the EOI or please recommend me a solution. this i have done because in my occupation System Administrator job code is not available in most of the states. i wanted to check if any other state will offer a sponsorship.


*Good for 189*
Not good for 190. you have to select the state. Later apply the State sponsorship on their website. Most importantly check your occupation in the CSOL. If not you have to wait until your occupation comes...

https://www.anzscosearch.com/
will helpful to you.

Update your timeline in your signature to understand you and provide any suggestion.


----------



## sivakumar s s

tahanpaa said:


> I got rejection from victoria and now planning for queensland. Should I generate new eoi or update information victoria to qld state then again submit.


One suggestion:

QLD will ask for financial evidence: 25000k AU$ to 40000k AU$.

Rethink twice before apply QLD.

Else work on with 189.


----------



## nicemathan

Oh ok cool. 

I was in an impression that the round will start on Jan 9th. 

Good to know we get invitation on Jan 8th evening itself.

65 points
Job : Business Analyst.

You are proceeding of your own or using agent ?



oz_vj said:


> Nice to meet you once again (met you in PTE thread).
> 
> Yes, next round is on 9th. If you are in India , it is 8th 7:30 pm .
> 
> I have 65 points with Job code 261313. What about you?


----------



## BretSavage

nicemathan said:


> Oh ok cool.
> 
> I was in an impression that the round will start on Jan 9th.
> 
> Good to know we get invitation on Jan 8th evening itself.
> 
> 65 points
> Job : Business Analyst.
> 
> You are proceeding of your own or using agent ?


Even I am hoping to get invite on 8 Jan round.....

Job: Management Accountant
Points: 75

Really hoping that it goes through in this round...:confused2:


----------



## nicemathan

75 points and you have doubts....   

You will surely get the invite Boss. 



BretSavage said:


> Even I am hoping to get invite on 8 Jan round.....
> 
> Job: Management Accountant
> Points: 75
> 
> Really hoping that it goes through in this round...:confused2:


----------



## mandy2137

When applying EOI, do we need to apply SS simultaneously or we can submit Expression of Interest first than SS?

Thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

mandy2137 said:


> When applying EOI, do we need to apply SS simultaneously or we can submit Expression of Interest first than SS?
> 
> Thanks


1. Apply EOI and select the particular state
2. Apply state sponsorship on the state's website with the same EOI number.

5pts from state will be credited into ur EOI account

Then what => INVITATION


:cheer2:


----------



## nicemathan

Probably this question was repeatedly several times. Appreciate your response pls.

I am the primary applicant. Family includes myself; wife & kid. Three of us are migrating. 

FYI : I am not claiming spouse points. 

What option should I be selecting for the following queries while submitting EOI, please.

*Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?* YES / NO

*Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* YES / NO


----------



## sivakumar s s

nicemathan said:


> Probably this question was repeatedly several times. Appreciate your response pls.
> 
> I am the primary applicant. Family includes myself; wife & kid. Three of us are migrating.
> 
> FYI : I am not claiming spouse points.
> 
> What option should I be selecting for the following queries while submitting EOI, please.
> 
> *Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?* *YES */ NO
> 
> *Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* *YES */ NO


Please see the bold colour.


----------



## JitenJ

Hi,

I submitted EOI on 29th December.


----------



## sivakumar s s

JitenJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted EOI on 29th December.


As per oz_vj 

next round is on 9th. If you are in India , it is 8th 7:30 pm .


----------



## sameer7106

oz_vj said:


> Nice to meet you once again (met you in PTE thread).
> 
> Yes, next round is on 9th. If you are in India , it is 8th 7:30 pm .
> 
> I have 65 points with Job code 261313. What about you?


Hi VJ,

Why it's 8 jan 7:30 pm???? I think Australia is 5 hours ahead of us, right?? And is this EOI processs is computerised or what??


----------



## sivakumar s s

sameer7106 said:


> Hi VJ,
> 
> Why it's 8 jan 7:30 pm???? I think Australia is 5 hours ahead of us, right?? And is this EOI processs is computerised or what??


AT melbourne 9th JAN 00.00 hrs ==> INDIA 8th JAN 7.30 hrs, As they are 5 hours ahead.

Computerised only. Mostly automatic will trigger at 00.00 hrs or 5.30 hrs MELB time.


----------



## 514149143

sivakumar s s said:


> AT melbourne 9th JAN 00.00 hrs ==> INDIA 8th JAN 7.30 hrs, As they are 5 hours ahead.
> 
> Computerised only. Mostly automatic will trigger at 00.00 hrs or 5.30 hrs MELB time.


Guys I have also done EOI. Can you please help me to know the expected waiting time for getting invite...


----------



## kamal.bernard

yes its on the bottom right


----------



## sivakumar s s

514149143 said:


> Guys I have also done EOI. Can you please help me to know the expected waiting time for getting invite...


Which VISA 189 or 190(which state)?


if 189 Scroll up or click below
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7201-eoi-submitted-club-1787.html#post6071642


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks Siva



sivakumar s s said:


> Please see the bold colour.


----------



## nicemathan

While submitting EOI wrt employment details. Have a query please.

I should enter all my experience and mark the years not considered by ACS as NOT relevant.

i.e Total 10 years. 4 years not considered by ACS & 6 years considered as relevant.

Or

I should enter only the years accepted by ACS as relevant. i.e 6 years


----------



## XINGSINGH

nicemathan said:


> While submitting EOI wrt employment details. Have a query please.
> 
> I should enter all my experience and mark the years not considered by ACS as NOT relevant.
> 
> i.e Total 10 years. 4 years not considered by ACS & 6 years considered as relevant.
> 
> Or
> 
> I should enter only the years accepted by ACS as relevant. i.e 6 years


Enter all and mark those four years as non relevant i.e. not to be considered


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks Singh



XINGSINGH said:


> Enter all and mark those four years as non relevant i.e. not to be considered


----------



## XINGSINGH

nicemathan said:


> Thanks Singh


At the end of EOI when uou will get points breakup. Make sure your total work exp points are of relevant years only


----------



## oz_vj

sivakumar s s said:


> AT melbourne 9th JAN 00.00 hrs ==> INDIA 8th JAN 7.30 hrs, As they are 5 hours ahead.
> 
> Computerised only. Mostly automatic will trigger at 00.00 hrs or 5.30 hrs MELB time.


Computerised only. Mostly automatic will trigger at 00.00 hrs or 5.30 hrs MELB time.[/QUOTE]

Yes , it is computerized, as far as I know located at NSW somewhere. 

My 7:30 PM IST was on past experience.


----------



## kamal.bernard

I just want to check can we tick mark two visa subclass like for e.g 190 and 486 Visa in the same EOI??


----------



## nicemathan

Yup sure... duly noted... Thanks once again 



XINGSINGH said:


> At the end of EOI when uou will get points breakup. Make sure your total work exp points are of relevant years only


----------



## XINGSINGH

kamal.bernard said:


> I just want to check can we tick mark two visa subclass like for e.g 190 and 486 Visa in the same EOI??


No lodge separate EOI


----------



## tahanpaa

Is there any negative impact if i updated my eoi before get invitation? As after every update eoi submitted newly. Am i right?


----------



## sivakumar s s

oz_vj said:


> Computerised only. Mostly automatic will trigger at 00.00 hrs or 5.30 hrs MELB time.
> 
> Yes , it is computerized, as far as I know located at NSW somewhere.
> 
> My 7:30 PM IST was on past experience.


Not known about the place whether is is Melb or syn.

Time will be AEST – Australian Eastern Standard Time (Both Melb or syn following same time)


----------



## XINGSINGH

tahanpaa said:


> Is there any negative impact if i updated my eoi before get invitation? As after every update eoi submitted newly. Am i right?


No probs


----------



## kamal.bernard

Can i submit EOI without getting a State sponsorship? because when we fill the online application it ask me which state i would be applying,


----------



## sivakumar s s

kamal.bernard said:


> Can i submit EOI without getting a State sponsorship? because when we fill the online application it ask me which state i would be applying,


First EOI then SS.

Which VISA 189 or 190(which state)?

189 => something like ALL or any state.
190=> select appropriate state only for which you are going to apply state sponsorship.


While applying SS you need to give the EOI reference number.


----------



## kamal.bernard

TheExpatriate said:


> go lodge that visa  ..... my friend got the visa less than 5 weeks post lodgement


Dear Expatriate 

please guide me if i can apply to SA under the occupation System Admin. secondly they are asking for a Job offer from the state but i'm lost on how to find a job offer from potential sponsors since i live overseas.
your help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## sameer7106

sivakumar s s said:


> First EOI then SS.
> 
> Which VISA 189 or 190(which state)?
> 
> 189 => something like ALL or any state.
> 190=> select appropriate state only for which you are going to apply state sponsorship.
> 
> 
> While applying SS you need to give the EOI reference number.


Dear Shiv,

Please help me to write the answer to the question which states that " Why i have chosen SA as a preferred location", please do lemme know ur inputs.

Also, i am planning to sit for PTE-A on 5'th jan 2014 and if i am thru with the eng requirement next day........and lodge my EOI on 6'th jan then will i be accepted in the first round of EOI in jan 2015 or not as i am applying under subclass 190???

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## 514149143

sameer7106 said:


> Dear Shiv,
> 
> Please help me to write the answer to the question which states that " Why i have chosen SA as a preferred location", please do lemme know ur inputs.
> 
> Also, i am planning to sit for PTE-A on 5'th jan 2014 and if i am thru with the eng requirement next day........and lodge my EOI on 6'th jan then will i be accepted in the first round of EOI in jan 2015 or not as i am applying under subclass 190???
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer


Hey guys, I have applied for 190 under Training and development occupation for SA through my agent. Already cleared IELTS with required bands.

Request you to let me know upto when can I expect my invite..?

Regards
Manish Sharma


----------



## sameer7106

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi sameer
> 
> All the best for every thing.....
> 
> Check your private message. I send a elaborate one with Title SA Commitment Letter, cut short according to your needs....


THANKS A TON SHIV,

Also if someone could answer the second part of my question i.e. "i am planning to sit for PTE-A on 5'th jan 2014 and if i am thru with the eng requirement next day........and lodge my EOI on 6'th jan then will i be accepted in the first round of EOI in jan 2015 or not as i am applying under subclass 190"???

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## sivakumar s s

514149143 said:


> Hey guys, I have applied for 190 under Training and development occupation for SA through my agent. Already cleared IELTS with required bands.
> 
> Request you to let me know upto when can I expect my invite..?
> 
> Regards
> Manish Sharma


My friends When did you applied?

Normally it took 2-3 weeks..

Update your timeline please........


----------



## 514149143

sivakumar s s said:


> My friends When did you applied?
> 
> Normally it took 2-3 weeks..
> 
> Update your timeline please........


Bro I applied 15-20 days back but according to my agent they are not inviting currently and some special conditions have been imposed.


----------



## ashish1137

514149143 said:


> Bro I applied 15-20 days back but according to my agent they are not inviting currently and some special conditions have been imposed.


The invites in most of the states are stopped after initial 6 months.

For training andcdevelopment officer. these were open only in one state. most of the Agents do not disclose the complete information. Please go to the state website and read it yourself. The process is completely transparent.

Regards


----------



## sivakumar s s

514149143 said:


> Bro I applied 15-20 days back but according to my agent they are not inviting currently and some special conditions have been imposed.



Sorry to say if they impose special conditions, Then u have to wait until, your nominated occupation moves up to high category like High availablitly, medium or low.


At the moment you cannot apply. Check with 189 (SOL) for your occupation.


----------



## sushree

*190_Software Tester*

Hi Guys,

Victoria state has reopened intake of software testers again. I have been rejected in November by them with the standard reply. Can I apply again for EOI?
How would I know if I can reapply for EOI?


Sushree


----------



## 514149143

sivakumar s s said:


> Sorry to say if they impose special conditions, Then u have to wait until, your nominated occupation moves up to high category like High availablitly, medium or low.
> 
> At the moment you cannot apply. Check with 189 (SOL) for your occupation.


Tahnks guys for the useful information provided by you all


----------



## Minzi

*261111 | 60 Points | EOI submitted on 1st-JAN-2015 when can i expect invitation?*

261111 | 60 Points | EOI submitted on 1st-JAN-2015 when can i expect invitation?


----------



## sivakumar s s

Minzi said:


> 261111 | 60 Points | EOI submitted on 1st-JAN-2015 when can i expect invitation?


Next round is on 9th Jan. 

High priority for applicants with >65 points.....


----------



## funkyzoom

*Submitted EOI with 65 points*

I have submitted my EOI today with 65 points. Could someone let me know what are my chances of getting invited during the January 9th, or January 23rd invitation rounds?


----------



## TheExpatriate

funkyzoom said:


> i have submitted my eoi today with 65 points. Could someone let me know what are my chances of getting invited during the january 9th, or january 23rd invitation rounds?


 100%


----------



## funkyzoom

TheExpatriate said:


> 100%


Thank you!


----------



## shorefisher

I would like to follow your trail, can you please let me know your preparation tips for PTE? IELTS did not work foe me either, Thanks!


----------



## sivakumar s s

shorefisher said:


> I would like to follow your trail, can you please let me know your preparation tips for PTE? IELTS did not work foe me either, Thanks!


Check this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/573034-pte-academic.html

Could be helpful to you...


----------



## laura2112

Hi guys I hope you can help. I am a mental health nurse from Scotland. I have 65 points and submitted my EOI on 26/12/14. How long do you have to wait to be invited to apply?thanks laura ?


----------



## sivakumar s s

laura2112 said:


> Hi guys I hope you can help. I am a mental health nurse from Scotland. I have 65 points and submitted my EOI on 26/12/14. How long do you have to wait to be invited to apply?thanks laura ?


Hopefully you will get it on 9th Jan


----------



## sameer7106

laura2112 said:


> Hi guys I hope you can help. I am a mental health nurse from Scotland. I have 65 points and submitted my EOI on 26/12/14. How long do you have to wait to be invited to apply?thanks laura ?


EOI rounds occurs on every 2'nd and 4'th monday of the month......so first round of EOI will be on 12-Jan-2014........you will definetly get the invite :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Next invitation rounds in this month 


9th Jan
23 rd Jan

SkillSelect


----------



## laura2112

Aww that's great info thank you. I really hope we get invited to apply in January. Feel like I've been planning this for years now and this is the final step ☺


----------



## sivakumar s s

laura2112 said:


> Aww that's great info thank you. I really hope we get invited to apply in January. Feel like I've been planning this for years now and this is the final step ☺


Still some more steps are there


Visa application
PCC
Medicals

Waiting period to Golden News(GRant)=> Final step


----------



## laura2112

That's great do you know how long the rest of this takes? Were hoping to leave at end of August 2015 :smiley::airplane::tada:


----------



## OrdinaryCrab

dear all, i have currently 55 points and will get my additional 5 pts on 10th next month when my experience reaches 8 yrs. but the eoi was already submitted for attempting for NSW 190 last october. do i need to update my eoi on 10th Feb for an invitation of 189 or my points will be added automatically?


----------



## amit101

OrdinaryCrab said:


> dear all, i have currently 55 points and will get my additional 5 pts on 10th next month when my experience reaches 8 yrs. but the eoi was already submitted for attempting for NSW 190 last october. do i need to update my eoi on 10th Feb for an invitation of 189 or my points will be added automatically?


You need to file a new EOI for 189.


----------



## harivids

abhisve said:


> When I login to EOI. I am getting an error msg: The configuration for this token service doesn't specify a default application location. Please configure an app setting key called default application location with a suitable default URL.
> 
> kindly suggest what should I do. Create a new EOI??


Hi,

I am getting the same error as above. Is this a site error?


----------



## nicemathan

Hi Hari,

I am able to login to the site. No errors



harivids said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am getting the same error as above. Is this a site error?


----------



## tahanpaa

I submitted EOI on 12th Dec 14 and applied VIC SS and got rejection for 190 subclass. Now I applied for Queensland with same eoi with update only preferred state vic to qld. 
Is my process right?


----------



## TheExpatriate

tahanpaa said:


> I submitted EOI on 12th Dec 14 and applied VIC SS and got rejection for 190 subclass. Now I applied for Queensland with same eoi with update only preferred state vic to qld.
> Is my process right?


update EOI + contact QLD Government to apply for SS. EOI on its own is not an SS Application


----------



## tahanpaa

TheExpatriate said:


> update EOI + contact QLD Government to apply for SS. EOI on its own is not an SS Application


Can anyone know the ss process of queensland? I updateted my eoi prefered state vic to qld only on 31st Dec 2014. I did nothing. What next I should do.


----------



## sivakumar s s

laura2112 said:


> That's great do you know how long the rest of this takes? Were hoping to leave at end of August 2015 :smiley::airplane::tada:


Say around three months after invite/visa lodge.


----------



## VRS

The last GREEN on Visa Tracker is still Oct 27th.... Come on DIBP, push it to December quickly!!


----------



## sivakumar s s

tahanpaa said:


> Can anyone know the ss process of queensland? I updateted my eoi prefered state vic to qld only on 31st Dec 2014. I did nothing. What next I should do.


Get register and submit your SS application with QLD

Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa | Migration Queensland


One suggestion: QLD will ask to show fund proof of >25000 AU$ .

http://migration.qld.gov.au/wp-content/uploads/pdf/Settlement-Funds_skilled.pdf


All the best


----------



## laura2112

Thank you that's great eeeck not long now then hopefully. I will keep you all posted 😃✈


----------



## OrdinaryCrab

amit101 said:


> You need to file a new EOI for 189.


thank you so much amit.


----------



## nicemathan

Hi All,

In-case I need to make a text correction or modification in my submitted EOI, will my effective submission date change?

The changes which I am planning to make, will not make any changes to my points score. 

My full name consists of my Father's initials. All documents have my first and second name with my father's initials.

As per my passport my name is XXX YYY; father's name : ABC DEF

My education certificates and all other documents my name is written as A XXX YYY using the 1st letter from my father's name as initials for me.

While submitting EOI, I expanded the initials as full name of my father rather than using a single letter.

Given name : XXX YYY
Family name : Rather than using just 'A'; I used ABC DEF <complete father's name>

Am I good or might face some issues??? Pls clarify it will be helpful.


----------



## tahanpaa

sivakumar s s said:


> Get register and submit your SS application with QLD
> 
> Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa | Migration Queensland
> 
> 
> 
> One suggestion: QLD will ask to show fund proof of >25000 AU$ .
> 
> http://migration.qld.gov.au/wp-content/uploads/pdf/Settlement-Funds_skilled.pdf
> 
> 
> All the best


Dear thanks for ur reply. So far I guised there is no provision of registration until the state govt. e mail me for further documents and application fee. However I actually worried about my eoi update as I thinking should I create a new eoi or update the previous one is ok?


----------



## learningc

sivakumar s s said:


> Get register and submit your SS application with QLD
> 
> Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa | Migration Queensland
> 
> One suggestion: QLD will ask to show fund proof of >25000 AU$ .
> 
> http://migration.qld.gov.au/wp-content/uploads/pdf/Settlement-Funds_skilled.pdf
> 
> All the best


Hi 

Do u have any information regarding act CSOL occupation list?
My job code is 225112

Thank you


----------



## sivakumar s s

tahanpaa said:


> Dear thanks for ur reply. So far I guised there is no provision of registration until the state govt. e mail me for further documents and application fee. However I actually worried about my eoi update as I thinking should I create a new eoi or update the previous one is ok?


Sorry, :noidea: from my side. Hope some other senior expats will share information for you.


----------



## sivakumar s s

learningc said:


> Hi
> 
> Do u have any information regarding act CSOL occupation list?
> My job code is 225112
> 
> Thank you


All state's CSOL is closed for this occupation

do check regularly https://www.anzscosearch.com/


----------



## learningc

sivakumar s s said:


> All state's CSOL is closed for this occupation
> 
> do check regularly https://www.anzscosearch.com/


Yes it's closed now but expected to open this month/February 2015

It's in ACT occupational list Oct 2014,so is there any probability that it may be in upcoming lists


----------



## laura2112

Hi guy so we just got notification from Qld that they are offering us a 190 visa 😃 this is great but im not sure of all the ins and outs of this visa can anyone help? Are there limitations on where we live and work? How long do we need to stay in Qld? Costs and processing times? Thanks xx


----------



## learningc

laura2112 said:


> Hi guy so we just got notification from Qld that they are offering us a 190 visa ?de03 this is great but im not sure of all the ins and outs of this visa can anyone help? Are there limitations on where we live and work? How long do we need to stay in Qld? Costs and processing times? Thanks xx


Under 190 we are committed to live and work in the state for 2 years. .


----------



## laura2112

Hi thank you thats great. Now to read and research as to whether we apply for this or wait for a 189 visa offer 😃


----------



## VRS

laura2112 said:


> Hi thank you thats great. Now to read and research as to whether we apply for this or wait for a 189 visa offer 😃


wait for 189, read my reply on 189 and 190 visa page.


----------



## gurumurthal

Hi Friends,

Just submitted my EOI today with 65 points. Hoping to get invite on 9 Jan.


----------



## spikersandhu

Yes EOI is free of cost.......and there is no revaluation of experience.......you can file PTA with ACS and provide them additional documents for a positive outcome......whatever you write in EOI should be supported by relevant documents or else the visa is rejected.:boxing::eyebrows:


----------



## nicemathan

Hi Siva,

Just noticed your signature. 

All the very best and congratZZZZZ 

When is your First Entry Date (FED)

Other Spatial Scientist - 232214 | IELTS : 24-Apr-2014
VETASSESS Submitted: 01-Jun-2014| Result: 19-Sep-2014 +ve | PTA(Point Test Advice) applied: 14-Oct-2014 | PTA Result: 12-Nov-2014 +ve
EOI Submitted- 18-Oct-2014 | SS SA Submitted - 18-Oct-2014 |SS SA Approved- 03-Nov-2014 | Got Invite for SA 190- 03-Nov-2014 
VISA Lodged: 25-Nov-2014 | PCC: 28-Nov-2014| Medical: 01-Dec-2014
*DIRECT GRANT : 05-Jan-2015* My Daughter's Birthday and New year GIF



sivakumar s s said:


> All state's CSOL is closed for this occupation
> 
> do check regularly https://www.anzscosearch.com/


----------



## OrdinaryCrab

Dear friends, could you please tell me whether do i need to translate the PCC from Germany into English when lodge？thank you so much and i wish you all the best.


----------



## Minzi

Hi everyone I just got a mail from PearsonVUE that i have requested for score report which i have NOT. Any idea about what this this is about? Please find the mail content below

As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.


Department of Immigration and Border Protection - DIBP - Visa Applications


----------



## sivakumar s s

nicemathan said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Just noticed your signature.
> 
> All the very best and congratZZZZZ
> 
> When is your First Entry Date (FED)
> 
> Other Spatial Scientist - 232214 | IELTS : 24-Apr-2014
> VETASSESS Submitted: 01-Jun-2014| Result: 19-Sep-2014 +ve | PTA(Point Test Advice) applied: 14-Oct-2014 | PTA Result: 12-Nov-2014 +ve
> EOI Submitted- 18-Oct-2014 | SS SA Submitted - 18-Oct-2014 |SS SA Approved- 03-Nov-2014 | Got Invite for SA 190- 03-Nov-2014
> VISA Lodged: 25-Nov-2014 | PCC: 28-Nov-2014| Medical: 01-Dec-2014
> *DIRECT GRANT : 05-Jan-2015* My Daughter's Birthday and New year GIF


Dear mathan,
Thanks for your wishes
Mine is 28th Nov 2015. will soon update the same in my signature...


----------



## nicemathan

Good good.... Do keep us posted on further steps. 

We need all inputs / suggests / recommendation from you and each of our forum friends who are taking leap down under 



sivakumar s s said:


> Dear mathan,
> Thanks for your wishes
> Mine is 28th Nov 2015. will soon update the same in my signature...


----------



## ags6

spikersandhu said:


> Yes EOI is free of cost.......and there is no revaluation of experience.......you can file PTA with ACS and provide them additional documents for a positive outcome......whatever you write in EOI should be supported by relevant documents or else the visa is rejected.:boxing::eyebrows:


pardon my ignorance, but what is PTA? is it applying for revaluation? Wont I need to pay 350$ for it when I have already paid $500 for the assessment.
Since I have a +ve assessment from ACS, cant I apply to DIAC and claim that I have more exp. ?:fingerscrossed:

I am prepared with everything IELTS, money etc for applying to DIAC, but the exp thing came as a surprise.


----------



## kamal.bernard

Hi, For SA do it require to have Job offer to get sponsorship??? my ACS is +VE and i have done my IELTS my CSOL ocupation is System Administrator ,.... i want to Apply for SA but i dont have a Job offer .. how can this work out please advice.


----------



## spikersandhu

ags6 said:


> pardon my ignorance, but what is PTA? is it applying for revaluation? Wont I need to pay 350$ for it when I have already paid $500 for the assessment.
> Since I have a +ve assessment from ACS, cant I apply to DIAC and claim that I have more exp. ?:fingerscrossed:
> 
> I am prepared with everything IELTS, money etc for applying to DIAC, but the exp thing came as a surprise.


*PTA is Point test Advisory used for assessment of additionasl qualification and employment gained or earlier not disclosed. In your case you need to pay just $80 for employment. Its not revaluation as you have got positive assessment earlier, you just need to assess additional employment gained. This service would not be available online. You have to apply through post. Hope I have made myself clear !(Please refer to ACS website for more details, as these details are true for VETASSESS, and out of my own experience)*


----------



## NMCHD

Hi guys..when is the outcome of 8th Jan invitation rounds expected. I lodged my EOI on 6th Jan with 65 points.


----------



## funkyzoom

NMCHD said:


> Hi guys..when is the outcome of 8th Jan invitation rounds expected. I lodged my EOI on 6th Jan with 65 points.


The next invitation round is on January 9th, not January 8th.


----------



## Storm94k

XINGSINGH said:


> No lodge separate EOI


there is no difference if u lodge one eoi with multiple visa options,i did the same

read here
Busting the myths about SkillSelect | Migration Blog


----------



## NMCHD

funkyzoom said:


> The next invitation round is on January 9th, not January 8th.


When is the outcome for this round expected?

I recon u also submitted ur Eoi recently. Have u received an invite?


----------



## funkyzoom

NMCHD said:


> When is the outcome for this round expected?
> 
> I recon u also submitted ur Eoi recently. Have u received an invite?


The outcome will be known on the same day, although I have no idea about the exact time of the day.

I have submitted my EOI on January 2nd, and no invitation rounds have been conducted after that. So the earliest I can expect an invite is tomorrow, January 9th. Maybe I have to wait until the next round, because I'm claiming 65 points and there may be a lot of people with more points than me.


----------



## lakshmim_84

The invitation round is on Jan 9th. However, it will start at midnight and so you will get the invitation by today evening around 7.00.
I had submitted my EOI on 18 dec at 11.00 AM. and got invite on the same day at 6.45 PM


----------



## NMCHD

funkyzoom said:


> The outcome will be known on the same day, although I have no idea about the exact time of the day.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on January 2nd, and no invitation rounds have been conducted after that. So the earliest I can expect an invite is tomorrow, January 9th. Maybe I have to wait until the next round, because I'm claiming 65 points and there may be a lot of people with more points than me.


I guess u will receive the invite on 9th, since if u go by the data of previous invitation rounds, people having 60 points have also received an invite. That means all applicants with 65 points in that round must have received an invite, only then the system would have proceeded to 60 points.


----------



## Leo1986

what's the first step after getting the invitation ? 
should we prepare any thing ? 
or just pay the fees ?


----------



## rafaelisabella

Leo1986 said:


> what's the first step after getting the invitation ?
> should we prepare any thing ?
> or just pay the fees ?


Get ready to pay the application fees and go after your Police Check Certificates. But just initiate the PCC process AFTER you get the invitation, not before. 

Additionally get all your documentation ready (reference letters, payslips, diploma, identity documents and possibly form 80 if you wish to front load it as some candidates do). 

There's a document checklist in DIAC website you can use as reference.


----------



## XINGSINGH

funkyzoom said:


> The outcome will be known on the same day, although I have no idea about the exact time of the day.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on January 2nd, and no invitation rounds have been conducted after that. So the earliest I can expect an invite is tomorrow, January 9th. Maybe I have to wait until the next round, because I'm claiming 65 points and there may be a lot of people with more points than me.


Which is your country


----------



## nicemathan

FunkyZoom is from India



XINGSINGH said:


> Which is your country


----------



## learningc

Hi funky zoom

What's your job code? Is your visa type 190?


----------



## learningc

lakshmim_84 said:


> The invitation round is on Jan 9th. However, it will start at midnight and so you will get the invitation by today evening around 7.00.
> I had submitted my EOI on 18 dec at 11.00 AM. and got invite on the same day at 6.45 PM


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## NMCHD

XINGSINGH said:


> I got mine at 6.49 pm IST so u will get not late then 7 pm


Hi Xingsingh, in which round did u get ur invite?


----------



## gurumurthal

XINGSINGH said:


> I got mine at 6.49 pm IST so u will get not late then 7 pm


Hi Xingsingh,
Could you please update your signature ?
Regards


----------



## NMCHD

lakshmim_84 said:


> The invitation round is on Jan 9th. However, it will start at midnight and so you will get the invitation by today evening around 7.00.
> I had submitted my EOI on 18 dec at 11.00 AM. and got invite on the same day at 6.45 PM


Hi lakshmi, please share ur points and occupation code.


----------



## lakshmim_84

NMCHD said:


> Hi lakshmi, please share ur points and occupation code.


Points : 75
Occupation Code : 261312


----------



## funkyzoom

learningc said:


> Hi funky zoom
> 
> What's your job code? Is your visa type 190?


My job code is 261313 (Software Engineer). I'm applying for 189 Independent Visa.


----------



## funkyzoom

XINGSINGH said:


> I got mine at 6.49 pm IST so u will get not late then 7 pm


Thanks for the info! So will I be intimated by email about the invite, or should I log in to skill select to be able to see the invite?


----------



## tahanpaa

Submitted eoi for Queensland 190 subclass on 7th January 2014.


----------



## lakshmim_84

funkyzoom said:


> Thanks for the info! So will I be intimated by email about the invite, or should I log in to skill select to be able to see the invite?


You will get an email


----------



## funkyzoom

lakshmim_84 said:


> You will get an email


Thank you!


----------



## NMCHD

lakshmim_84 said:


> You will get an email


Do we get an email confirmation after lodging EOI in skill select. Since in my case i saw conformation on the screen and two PDF files got generated. Is it the way it goes?


----------



## nicemathan

Yes, I didn't get auto generated mail after submitted my EOI. You are correct about the two PDF files.

Just got one mail after the account creation with subject : "SkillSelect account created"



NMCHD said:


> Do we get an email confirmation after lodging EOI in skill select. Since in my case i saw conformation on the screen and two PDF files got generated. Is it the way it goes?


----------



## NMCHD

nicemathan said:


> Yes, I didn't get auto generated mail after submitted my EOI. You are correct about the two PDF files.
> 
> Just got one mail after the account creation with subject : "SkillSelect account created"


Thanks Mathan..


----------



## sivakumar s s

nicemathan said:


> Yes, I didn't get auto generated mail after submitted my EOI. You are correct about the two PDF files.
> 
> Just got one mail after the account creation with subject : "SkillSelect account created"


All the best mathan and EVERY one who are all expecting the Invitation

Count down starts...... in an hour.......


----------



## learningc

NMCHD said:


> Do we get an email confirmation after lodging EOI in skill select. Since in my case i saw conformation on the screen and two PDF files got generated. Is it the way it goes?


Yes 2 PDF file is generated. .. One is EOI and other total points breakdown


----------



## nicemathan

Ayiooo if we start looking at the clock it will become more stressful.

I am not gonna check till I see some movement in this thread and I have asked a friend of mine from this thread to poke me once it is out   



sivakumar s s said:


> All the best mathan and EVERY one who are all expecting the Invitation
> 
> Count down starts...... in an hour.......


----------



## NMCHD

nicemathan said:


> Ayiooo if we start looking at the clock it will become more stressful.
> 
> I am not gonna check till I see some movement in this thread and I have asked a friend of mine from this thread to poke me once it is out


Same here bro..


----------



## sultanshah

anyone with the invite?


----------



## lk2015

Any luck?


----------



## sultanshah

I have 65 points..nothing yet


----------



## sultanshah

just got the invitation..


----------



## lk2015

Got it


----------



## lk2015

No email as yet. But if you log into skillselect you will see the invite.


----------



## drone

Just Got Invite from Skill Select !!


----------



## nicemathan

I got the invite few minutes back. I would request folks who have got invite to PLEASE update their signature


----------



## lk2015

No email but. you will be able to see it on skill select


----------



## Leo1986

got mine


----------



## nicemathan

Just for benefit of all who are proceeding without agent.

Login to skillselect and in your profile click on *correspondence *tab then under *invitations* click on* view correspondence *to see further details about your invite. It will give the last date within which an application needs to submitted. 

I hope it helps the new members.


----------



## Storm94k

nicemathan said:


> Just for benefit of all who are proceeding without agent.
> 
> Login to skillselect and in your profile click on correspondence tab then under invitations click on view correspondence to see further details about your invite. It will give the last date within which an application needs to submitted.
> 
> I hope it helps the new members.



Yes thanks a lot mate i will check it tomorrow and start the process, i don't want to do it through an agent however i am a bit scared applying on my own but its not rocket science so should be ok


----------



## sivakumar s s

nicemathan said:


> I got the invite few minutes back. I would request folks who have got invite to PLEASE update their signature


Congrats Mathan and everyone who got invite....

Do Check the invite, It is 9th JAN and not 8th Jan....... Follow AEST not local time........


----------



## laura2112

Hi guys submitted my EOI on 26/12/14 and just received my invite to apply for 189 today. Over the moon but also nervous. Does this mean we will be accepted? Is it difficult to complete? Can I do it without an agent?

Thanks 😃✈🌏


----------



## NMCHD

Hi guys, got the invite mail at 6:44 pm..sorry couldn't update earlier since my net connection was creating trouble


----------



## funkyzoom

Got mine at 6:39 pm IST!


----------



## NMCHD

Congrats to all..now gear up for the final lap..


----------



## Storm94k

Guys can anyone help me with one question please, i had my medical last year in may for 485 and now need it for 189,the medical is valid for 12 months isnt it? How do i approach? Should i talk to the CO when its assigned or call immigration? I don't remember my hap id but i think getting it from the clinic should be easy, please guide thanks


----------



## nicemathan

Yes, its certainly not rocket science, but still we need to be little careful on few things. Strongly suggest to proceed without agent. This forum and its helpful members are a real asset.



Storm94k said:


> Yes thanks a lot mate i will check it tomorrow and start the process, i don't want to do it through an agent however i am a bit scared applying on my own but its not rocket science so should be ok


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks a lot Siva. All your wishes and blessings from all quarters are needed. 



sivakumar s s said:


> Congrats Mathan and everyone who got invite....
> 
> Do Check the invite, It is 9th JAN and not 8th Jan....... Follow AEST not local time........


----------



## nicemathan

Congratz Laura all the best for your further steps.

Yes, you can certainly do it without an agent using this forum and following the correct thread.

Extract from the invite correspondence :

Being invited there are a number of other requirements that you will need to meet to make a valid application.
Your application will not be valid unless you satisfy all of those requirements.
An invitation does not guarantee that you will be able to make a valid application or be granted a visa.
Once a valid application has been made there are further criteria to be satisfied before a visa can be granted.
Information is available from the department’s website that will assist you to make a valid application and provide the
necessary information to assist you in determining if you will satisfy the requirements for the grant of a visa.



laura2112 said:


> Hi guys submitted my EOI on 26/12/14 and just received my invite to apply for 189 today. Over the moon but also nervous. Does this mean we will be accepted? Is it difficult to complete? Can I do it without an agent?
> 
> Thanks 😃✈🌏


----------



## nicemathan

Congratz dude  have you planned to your next steps. Lets gather-up in 189/190 visa applicant thread.



NMCHD said:


> Hi guys, got the invite mail at 6:44 pm..sorry couldn't update earlier since my net connection was creating trouble


----------



## nicemathan

Coooool..... still there is a pending treat for PTE-A results mate....  




funkyzoom said:


> Got mine at 6:39 pm IST!


----------



## nicemathan

I would suggest go for a fresh medical test as the IED (Initial Entry Date) / FED (First Entry Date) is directly related to the medicals and PCC dates.

The IED/FED should be done before one year of medicals/PCC which ever is older/earlier.



Storm94k said:


> Guys can anyone help me with one question please, i had my medical last year in may for 485 and now need it for 189,the medical is valid for 12 months isnt it? How do i approach? Should i talk to the CO when its assigned or call immigration? I don't remember my hap id but i think getting it from the clinic should be easy, please guide thanks


----------



## Storm94k

nicemathan said:


> I would suggest go for a fresh medical test as the IED (Initial Entry Date) / FED (First Entry Date) is directly related to the medicals and PCC dates.
> 
> The IED/FED should be done before one year of medicals/PCC which ever is older/earlier.




Thanks a lot for the replies guys, can't thank you enough for the help and effort you guys have put in. Both myself and my wife's pcc and medicals for tr were done on 2/5/2014 so i still have 4 months for them to expire. I will lodge the application just now with the documents i have and if they ask for medical i will straight away get it and provide the reference no, i am getting a new pcc but from India it will take some time thats the only thing i am worried about. If anyone could suggest that whether i should proceed like this or get everything new i would be very grateful. Thanks once again.


----------



## ppp1

Hi all,
Can anyone received invitation of 489 family sponsor visa? I have submitted my EOI in august 2014 and still waiting for the invitation. Can anyone help me where can I find it more information about this?
Thnaks


----------



## ppp1

drone said:


> Just Got Invite from Skill Select !!


hi drone congratulations
which visa u applied for? Is it 489 visa?


----------



## srik2006

ppp1 said:


> Hi all,
> Can anyone received invitation of 489 family sponsor visa? I have submitted my EOI in august 2014 and still waiting for the invitation. Can anyone help me where can I find it more information about this?
> Thnaks


you need to wait for the invitation round results, which will be published on skillselect website. Its a looooooooooong queue for 60 pointers!!!

link:SkillSelect


----------



## ppp1

srik2006 said:


> you need to wait for the invitation round results, which will be published on skillselect website. Its a looooooooooong queue for 60 pointers!!!
> 
> link:SkillSelect


hi,
Did you also apply for this visa? have you received an invitation? when u have submitted your EOI?


----------



## Storm94k

489 eoi is very slow thats why i gave pte test to apply for 189.I applied fkr 489 in sept n got no response what so ever. I wish you luck


----------



## gpa

Do you know if the 9th Jan, 2015 round happened? When is the next round. What are the chances for 189 with 60 points?


----------



## sivakumar s s

gpa said:


> Do you know if the 9th Jan, 2015 round happened? When is the next round. What are the chances for 189 with 60 points?


Next round is on 23 rd Jan AEST 00.00 hrs

In india: 7.00 pm on 22nd itself

Chances: based on priority.....


----------



## gpa

Thank you so much for quick reply.

1) how do I know if I am invited? Will I get an email?

2) The skill select page seems not updated post 15th Dec, 2015. So, not able to get the latest data. Is there any other place I can see the latest round data?

3) Seems like on 5th Dec, only some 800+(whereas max is 1400) people were invited under 189. Does that mean that there was no-one pending on that day and everyone who ever would have applied would have got it?

4) Although the draw happened on 5th Dec, 2014, the data shows that the visa date of effect is on 7th Dec, 2012 under software and application programmer. Does that mean that the invitation was sent even on 7th Dec, 2014?

Please help!


----------



## learningc

sivakumar s s said:


> Next round is on 23 rd Jan AEST 00.00 hrs
> 
> In india: 7.00 pm on 22nd itself
> 
> Chances: based on priority.....


Hi siva kumar

I'm naive to the entire EOI process & SS

I have been surfing skillselect page but couldn't get information on next invitations round for 190 category. ...

If you have any idea ,Can you please provide me with this information 

Thank you


----------



## XINGSINGH

gpa said:


> Thank you so much for quick reply.
> 
> 1) how do I know if I am invited? Will I get an email?
> 
> 2) The skill select page seems not updated post 15th Dec, 2015. So, not able to get the latest data. Is there any other place I can see the latest round data?
> 
> 3) Seems like on 5th Dec, only some 800+(whereas max is 1400) people were invited under 189. Does that mean that there was no-one pending on that day and everyone who ever would have applied would have got it?
> 
> 4) Although the draw happened on 5th Dec, 2014, the data shows that the visa date of effect is on 7th Dec, 2012 under software and application programmer. Does that mean that the invitation was sent even on 7th Dec, 2014?
> 
> Please help!


Hi you will get email and also login to your account and check correspondence tab. It will be updated there


----------



## Storm94k

Hi guys one question please? 
I lodged my file but haven't attached my pcc and afp check as well as medical, i applied 485 visa on 1/5/2014.
I checked some online forums and some of my friends also told me they are all valid till one year so no need and wait till the CO asks. 
I don't want to risk anything if someone can help me on this i will be very very thankful, regards


----------



## ppp1

Storm94k said:


> Hi guys one question please?
> I lodged my file but haven't attached my pcc and afp check as well as medical, i applied 485 visa on 1/5/2014.
> I checked some online forums and some of my friends also told me they are all valid till one year so no need and wait till the CO asks.
> I don't want to risk anything if someone can help me on this i will be very very thankful, regards


yes that's correct u don't need to attach pcc, afp and medical until your cs officer ask. but you need to have those things valid when your cs officer want


----------



## sivakumar s s

learningc said:


> Hi siva kumar
> 
> I'm naive to the entire EOI process & SS
> 
> I have been surfing skillselect page but couldn't get information on next invitations round for 190 category. ...
> 
> If you have any idea ,Can you please provide me with this information
> 
> Thank you


Hi learningc,


Please share more details and update your timeline in the signature to understand u better.

In which state did you applied?

Check the progress in that SS site as well.

All the best
Siva


----------



## Storm94k

ppp1 said:


> yes that's correct u don't need to attach pcc, afp and medical until your cs officer ask. but you need to have those things valid when your cs officer want


Thank you very much for the reply, yes but if the case officer asks for pcc and medical i can get it right away in a week right? Although i dnt have the original copy(an agent has it and i didn't ask from him cuz i wanted to do it myself) of my pcc i have the reference no, won't know whether or not its valid(some say its valid for a year) 

So im your expert opinion what do you think i should do? 

Again appreciate the help, cheers


----------



## gurumurthal

Hello Friends,
I also got my invite.


----------



## nicemathan

Congratz Guru.

Guru, may I know, you are located in which city?



gurumurthal said:


> Hello Friends,
> I also got my invite.


----------



## Storm94k

ppp1 said:


> Hi,
> Yes. when yours cs officer ask for ppc and other stuff you have to submit(scan) original document not reference number. other thing for safer side just check those documents dates they are only valid for 1 year only. but for Indian police clearance and Australian police clearance you have to redo it if you visit your country after applying this visa.


Thank you very much, i havent been overseas since i applued the pcc last year, hmm lets c when the CO asks, hopefully it would be ok, if not its nt a big deal, ielts was the biggest obstacle lol

Eoi lodged 29/12/2014 with 60 points, pte 72,77,90,88 got invite 9/1/2014 CO:? Grant:?


----------



## gurumurthal

nicemathan said:


> Congratz Guru.
> 
> Guru, may I know, you are located in which city?


Congratulations to you too mate.

I am from Faridabad near Delhi and you ?

Regards


----------



## Danav_Singh

gurumurthal said:


> Congratulations to you too mate.
> 
> I am from Faridabad near Delhi and you ?
> 
> Regards


I am also from faridabad living in Melbourne since 2012 and coming to faridabad on 18th jan


----------



## nicemathan

Hi Danav,

You are already in Oz, cool!!!!, looking forward to your feedback / experience / suggestions / recommendation from there to new flock like me please.



Danav_Singh said:


> I am also from faridabad living in Melbourne since 2012 and coming to faridabad on 18th jan


----------



## nicemathan

Hi Guru, sent you a PM



gurumurthal said:


> Congratulations to you too mate.
> 
> I am from Faridabad near Delhi and you ?
> 
> Regards


----------



## Danav_Singh

nicemathan said:


> Hi Danav,
> 
> You are already in Oz, cool!!!!, looking forward to your feedback / experience / suggestions / recommendation from there to new flock like me please.


I came over here on 457 visa so never gone through the hardship of seaching job and all but i have lot of friends who are going through this period. can give you inputs on various sectors. 

Hospitality, retail and other service related sectors are doing good. Lots of part time/casual jobs are available in this area.

Mining which is the backbone of australian economy is going through its worst phase ever.

IT is stagnant. its stand still. Most of the jobs in the market are for short term of 3-6 months for some specific project.


----------



## mrbehi

congratz to everyone, i was also invited within 3 days of my EOI submission with 60 points


----------



## sameer7106

mrbehi said:


> congratz to everyone, i was also invited within 3 days of my EOI submission with 60 points


For which state u have applied for??


----------



## mrbehi

sameer7106 said:


> For which state u have applied for??


Skilled independent 189, its not state sponsorship


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks Danav for your update. Sent you a PM. Could you please check.



Danav_Singh said:


> I came over here on 457 visa so never gone through the hardship of seaching job and all but i have lot of friends who are going through this period. can give you inputs on various sectors.
> 
> Hospitality, retail and other service related sectors are doing good. Lots of part time/casual jobs are available in this area.
> 
> Mining which is the backbone of australian economy is going through its worst phase ever.
> 
> IT is stagnant. its stand still. Most of the jobs in the market are for short term of 3-6 months for some specific project.


----------



## lk2015

Wondering to whom the documents should be addressed to. i.e. Police Certificate, Medical etc.


----------



## nicemathan

Good question, I would also like to know.



lk2015 said:


> Wondering to whom the documents should be addressed to. i.e. Police Certificate, Medical etc.


----------



## sultanshah

Danav_Singh said:


> I came over here on 457 visa so never gone through the hardship of seaching job and all but i have lot of friends who are going through this period. can give you inputs on various sectors.
> 
> Hospitality, retail and other service related sectors are doing good. Lots of part time/casual jobs are available in this area.
> 
> Mining which is the backbone of australian economy is going through its worst phase ever.
> 
> IT is stagnant. its stand still. Most of the jobs in the market are for short term of 3-6 months for some specific project.


and what aboutt electrical or building engineering sector


----------



## BretSavage

lk2015 said:


> Wondering to whom the documents should be addressed to. i.e. Police Certificate, Medical etc.


POLICE CLEARENCE is issued by Government and they have proper format for it so you need not to to worry ( In India by Regional Passport Office, don't know about Srilanka).

As far as Medicals are concerned, after paying your fees for visa, You can book appointment at any DIBP Authorised Medical Centre and do your medicals.
They will send report directly to DIBP, so you need not to worry about it.


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks mate...



BretSavage said:


> POLICE CLEARENCE is issued by Government and they have proper format for it so you need not to to worry ( In India by Regional Passport Office, don't know about Srilanka).
> 
> As far as Medicals are concerned, after paying your fees for visa, You can book appointment at any DIBP Authorised Medical Centre and do your medicals.
> They will send report directly to DIBP, so you need not to worry about it.


----------



## tahanpaa

Today I received a mail from qld asking for some documents.


----------



## vinodvmenon2005

Hi

I received the invite on 9th. How should I apply for PCC? My current address is different from the address in my passport. Also, I don't have any proof for my current address. If I keep my current and permanent address as the same, will there be any police inquiries?

Thank You
Vinod


----------



## kamal.bernard

Hi Friends

i have a very critical question regarding EOI submission. i need to know if i submit EOI and can u use the same EOI number to apply to a another state for instance i apply to NSW and then I want to apply to SA with same EOI number

can this be possible,??


----------



## NMCHD

Hi Guys,

Received an invite for 189 on 9-Jan-14, have a few queries to begin with the Visa Application process. Hope to get them addressed on this forum, which has always been so very helpful. 

1) Where do I begin with the online visa application. Is it the "Apply Visa" link given in the Skillselect login, where invite is appearing or I should first create an ImmiAccount using a separate link for the same. Kind of scared towards clicking the Apply Visa button, since not sure whether I can just view the questions etc and come back. 

2) How do I arrange for a PCC? Can I apply for the same through Passport site independently, or it has some linkage with the ImmiAccount. I am from India. 

3) For the Visa fees payment, I have a credit card, however its limit is not as much. What are alternative methods of payment.

4) Out of my total work experience of 10 years, 3 plus years is relevant to my nominated occupation, for which I have claimed points in EOI, though I have listed my entire work experience of 10 years in the EOI, and marked employment other than my nominated occupation as non relevant. My query is that whether I should upload documents related to my nominated employment only or my entire work experience while lodging visa application. 

5) What exactly is front loading of docs. Have read this number of times on this forum. 

6) Is it recommended to upload form 80, while lodging visa application, or it should be done only if CO asks for the same. Does it impact the application processing timelines. 

7) Do I need to upload notarized copies of all documents, or color scans will also suffice. 

8) How exactly should documents be uploaded i.e. whether it should be 1 file per document, or multiple documents can be put in a single file in the form of a PDF. Any specific naming conventions? Any recommended dpi for scanning of documents. 

I have been typing, and I just realized that my list of queries has become really long, however I am sure these doubts must be emerging in the minds of many fellow aspirants. 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## shorefisher

Regarding VISA payment my recommendation is buy a FOREX travel card from HDFC or ICICI and load it with AUD$. In HDFC they charge a one time fee of Rs.500 and later on whenever you need to load, a fee of Rs 75 is charged. on Friday 9-jan, the exchange rate in HDFC was Rs.52.12
You need to carry a cheque and it takes 2 working days to provide it.


----------



## lakshmim_84

NMCHD said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received an invite for 189 on 9-Jan-14, have a few queries to begin with the Visa Application process. Hope to get them addressed on this forum, which has always been so very helpful.
> 
> 1) Where do I begin with the online visa application. Is it the "Apply Visa" link given in the Skillselect login, where invite is appearing or I should first create an ImmiAccount using a separate link for the same. Kind of scared towards clicking the Apply Visa button, since not sure whether I can just view the questions etc and come back.
> 
> *The link "Apply Visa" in skill select will redirect you to the page to create in IMMI Account. Once you create an account, you can enter the details and save it for review and later submit it by paying the Visa fees*
> 
> 2) How do I arrange for a PCC? Can I apply for the same through Passport site independently, or it has some linkage with the ImmiAccount. I am from India.
> *I guess, you have to first apply for it thru the passport site and then get the certificate from the Passport office and then upload it. *
> 
> 3) For the Visa fees payment, I have a credit card, however its limit is not as much. What are alternative methods of payment.
> *If the credit card is Citibank ,you can add that extra amount to your credit card and then pay. ie If your limit is 1,00,000 and you have to pay 3,00,000. Then add extra 2,00,000 to your credit card similar to the payment you do every month to your credit card. This will increase your credit limit to 3,00,000. You can confirm it from the call center of the card.*
> 
> 4) Out of my total work experience of 10 years, 3 plus years is relevant to my nominated occupation, for which I have claimed points in EOI, though I have listed my entire work experience of 10 years in the EOI, and marked employment other than my nominated occupation as non relevant. My query is that whether I should upload documents related to my nominated employment only or my entire work experience while lodging visa application.
> *Not sure*
> 
> 5) What exactly is front loading of docs. Have read this number of times on this forum.
> *Front loading means uploading all the documents including PCC and medicals even before the CO is allocated. So when the CO is allocated he/she would not ask you for more documents and you would be given a direct grant*
> 
> 6) Is it recommended to upload form 80, while lodging visa application, or it should be done only if CO asks for the same. Does it impact the application processing timelines.
> *Don't know*
> 
> 7) Do I need to upload notarized copies of all documents, or color scans will also suffice.
> Co*lour scans will suffice. However, there should be some colour in original. If the original is also in Black and White like your Salary slip, you have to get it notarized and then upload the notarized docuement*
> 
> 8) How exactly should documents be uploaded i.e. whether it should be 1 file per document, or multiple documents can be put in a single file in the form of a PDF. Any specific naming conventions? Any recommended dpi for scanning of documents.
> *Not sure*
> 
> I have been typing, and I just realized that my list of queries has become really long, however I am sure these doubts must be emerging in the minds of many fellow aspirants.
> 
> Thanks in advance..


I am submitting my Visa application through a consultancy. SO they would upload all the documents and then give me the details for review. However, they would take another 10 days. So I might be able to answer the rest of the questions then.


----------



## NMCHD

shorefisher said:


> Regarding VISA payment my recommendation is buy a FOREX travel card from HDFC or ICICI and load it with AUD$. In HDFC they charge a one time fee of Rs.500 and later on whenever you need to load, a fee of Rs 75 is charged. on Friday 9-jan, the exchange rate in HDFC was Rs.52.12
> You need to carry a cheque and it takes 2 working days to provide it.


Thanks dear..

Experts, if anyone could guide on the rest..


----------



## NMCHD

lakshmim_84 said:


> I am submitting my Visa application through a consultancy. SO they would upload all the documents and then give me the details for review. However, they would take another 10 days. So I might be able to answer the rest of the questions then.


Thanks lakshmi, do let us know once u r thru with the process..


----------



## BretSavage

NMCHD said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received an invite for 189 on 9-Jan-14, have a few queries to begin with the Visa Application process. Hope to get them addressed on this forum, which has always been so very helpful.
> 
> 1) Where do I begin with the online visa application. Is it the "Apply Visa" link given in the Skillselect login, where invite is appearing or I should first create an ImmiAccount using a separate link for the same. Kind of scared towards clicking the Apply Visa button, since not sure whether I can just view the questions etc and come back. *Yes apply through skill select*
> 
> 2) How do I arrange for a PCC? Can I apply for the same through Passport site independently, or it has some linkage with the ImmiAccount. I am from India. *PCC can be applied through RPO from passport website, you need to specify for which country you need PCC and they will do the rest*
> 
> 3) For the Visa fees payment, I have a credit card, however its limit is not as much. What are alternative methods of payment.*Try bookmyforex.....they are currently giving forex card for exchange rate of 50.37AUD better then any place else*
> 
> 4) Out of my total work experience of 10 years, 3 plus years is relevant to my nominated occupation, for which I have claimed points in EOI, though I have listed my entire work experience of 10 years in the EOI, and marked employment other than my nominated occupation as non relevant. My query is that whether I should upload documents related to my nominated employment only or my entire work experience while lodging visa application. *You need to submit details for only experience you claimed like: paysli, tax return, etc*
> 
> 5) What exactly is front loading of docs. Have read this number of times on this forum.*It means uploading all documents in advance like PCC and medical without CO asking for it.*
> 
> 6) Is it recommended to upload form 80, while lodging visa application, or it should be done only if CO asks for the same. Does it impact the application processing timelines. *Some people get direct grant without form80, but i personally recommend to upload it to avoid any kind of unnecessary delay.*
> 
> 7) Do I need to upload notarized copies of all documents, or color scans will also suffice. *Notarised copies are preferred except for PCC and IELTS. *
> 
> 8) How exactly should documents be uploaded i.e. whether it should be 1 file per document, or multiple documents can be put in a single file in the form of a PDF. Any specific naming conventions? Any recommended dpi for scanning of documents. *Checkout this thread by mainak...it has all the details regarding uploading of documents.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html
> *
> 
> I have been typing, and I just realized that my list of queries has become really long, however I am sure these doubts must be emerging in the minds of many fellow aspirants.
> 
> Thanks in advance..


Tried my best to reply all your queries....hopefully some senior will look and correct if i am wrong somewhere. All the best.


----------



## NMCHD

BretSavage said:


> Tried my best to reply all your queries....hopefully some senior will look and correct if i am wrong somewhere. All the best.


Thanks a lot dear..will need further guidance as i go ahead with the process..


----------



## gurumurthal

BretSavage said:


> Tried my best to reply all your queries....hopefully some senior will look and correct if i am wrong somewhere. All the best.


Hi Bret,
Did you also tried with the Bookmyforex card ?
Because at my location in Gurgaon they are asking for Visa and tickets too for issuing the card.


----------



## BretSavage

gurumurthal said:


> Hi Bret,
> Did you also tried with the Bookmyforex card ?
> Because at my location in Gurgaon they are asking for Visa and tickets too for issuing the card.


Hi Guru,

Nope i didnt try them but 1 of my friend at Axis Bank told me to go for them

I am using my credit card.


----------



## sivakumar s s

BretSavage said:


> Hi Guru,
> 
> Nope i didnt try them but 1 of my friend at Axis Bank told me to go for them
> 
> I am using my credit card.


Try ICICI AUD travel card or HDFC multi currency forex plus card.

Depends upon branch to branch.

Go with PASSPORT and a copy...
Visa invitation copy....


Tickets or visa not required for Travel card, they are for CASH exchange AUD.
some branches mistook this with travel card also.


Main document required in PASSPORT alone... I confirmed with HDFC main branch also at that time...


----------



## KeeDa

Hi NMCHD,

As for the travel card issued by ICICI or HDFC banks, ensure that it is AUD-only card and not the multi-currency card.

A must read: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html

As for your other questions, BretSavage has provided you with the answers. On the "front loading" topic- I would like to add that should you chose to "front load" your PCC and Meds, then do note that your IED (Initial Entry Date) would be 1 year from the minimum of your PCC or Meds date. So, plan accordingly. I guess this is the reason why most people opt to do these two activities a little bit later in the process so as to gain some more time on the IED. Another aspect of "front loading" is that you may never hear from your CO. You font loading everything would mean there is no reason for your CO to contact you (they generally contact you to ask you to upload these remaining docs). This is called as "Direct Grant" - yet another term you may come across quite a lot on these forums.

All the best,
TT.


----------



## NMCHD

sivakumar s s said:


> Try ICICI AUD travel card or HDFC multi currency forex plus card.
> 
> Depends upon branch to branch.
> 
> Go with PASSPORT and a copy...
> Visa invitation copy....
> 
> Tickets or visa not required for Travel card, they are for CASH exchange AUD.
> some branches mistook this with travel card also.
> 
> Main document required in PASSPORT alone... I confirmed with HDFC main branch also at that time...


Thanks dear..


----------



## NMCHD

ToyTowner said:


> Hi NMCHD,
> 
> As for the travel card issued by ICICI or HDFC banks, ensure that it is AUD-only card and not the multi-currency card.
> 
> A must read: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html
> 
> As for your other questions, BretSavage has provided you with the answers. On the "front loading" topic- I would like to add that should you chose to "front load" your PCC and Meds, then do note that your IED (Initial Entry Date) would be 1 year from the minimum of your PCC or Meds date. So, plan accordingly. I guess this is the reason why most people opt to do these two activities a little bit later in the process so as to gain some more time on the IED. Another aspect of "front loading" is that you may never hear from your CO. You font loading everything would mean there is no reason for your CO to contact you (they generally contact you to ask you to upload these remaining docs). This is called as "Direct Grant" - yet another term you may come across quite a lot on these forums.
> 
> All the best,
> TT.


Thanks dear..


----------



## sivakumar s s

Dear ToyTowner,

HDFC bank provides several travel cards. 

Multi-currency travel HDFC card has many features and flexibility than Hdfc forex card with AUD.

Along with Au$, we can also load some Singapore$ for local purchase at Changi airport.
Also load American dollar and exchange it later to AU$ (will gain good exchange rate after two months).


main use: Multi-currency travel HDFC card can Easily use this in online purchase, whereas Hdfc forex card with AUD will be active for 24 hrs in online purchase. Every time it need to be activate it..

Also Multi-currency travel HDFC card has a back up card too...

Prepaid Forex Cards | HDFC Bank - Forex Card, Forex Plus Travel Card Online

Hope you like the card.....




ToyTowner said:


> Hi NMCHD,
> 
> As for the travel card issued by ICICI or HDFC banks, ensure that it is AUD-only card and not the multi-currency card.
> 
> A must read: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html
> 
> As for your other questions, BretSavage has provided you with the answers. On the "front loading" topic- I would like to add that should you chose to "front load" your PCC and Meds, then do note that your IED (Initial Entry Date) would be 1 year from the minimum of your PCC or Meds date. So, plan accordingly. I guess this is the reason why most people opt to do these two activities a little bit later in the process so as to gain some more time on the IED. Another aspect of "front loading" is that you may never hear from your CO. You font loading everything would mean there is no reason for your CO to contact you (they generally contact you to ask you to upload these remaining docs). This is called as "Direct Grant" - yet another term you may come across quite a lot on these forums.
> 
> All the best,
> TT.


----------



## KeeDa

Hi sivakumar,

If you refer the thread I linked (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html), there are some users reporting that payment of visa fees using multi-currency card does not work. Someone lost quite a deal of money (due to fees and exchange rates) due to loading money on the multi-currency card, it did not work, so pull the money out of it, and again load it up on a new AUD-only card.


----------



## gpa

*EOI submitted*

Hi,

I have submitted EOI on 8th Jan, 2015 with 60 points under Software Engineer. I could not find the updated data in skill select invitation round to estimate the date I can get ITA. Any idea about the latest data? Is it that the skillselect page not updated since 15th December, 2014 or somehow I am only not able to see latest?


Moreover, is the cap filled for Software Engineer?

Please help!


----------



## sivakumar s s

ToyTowner said:


> Hi sivakumar,
> 
> If you refer the thread I linked (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html), there are some users reporting that payment of visa fees using multi-currency card does not work. Someone lost quite a deal of money (due to fees and exchange rates) due to loading money on the multi-currency card, it did not work, so pull the money out of it, and again load it up on a new AUD-only card.


Very rare phenomenon....

Concerned person should complaint to HDFC bank and escalate the issue for the loss.

In General Multi currency forex has many feature that single currency card.

I too used the multi currency forex card and done my Visa filling successfully with any hassle.

Also, As adviced by seniors, at that time I loaded some money in USD and small amount is Singapore dollar for local purchase(probably will buy some electronic items)at singapore airport.

I personally feel more comfortable...


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Very rare phenomenon....
> 
> Concerned person should complaint to HDFC bank and escalate the issue for the loss.
> 
> In General Multi currency forex has many feature that single currency card.
> 
> I too used the multi currency forex card and done my Visa filling successfully with any hassle.
> 
> Also, As adviced by seniors, at that time I loaded some money in USD and small amount is Singapore dollar for local purchase(probably will buy some electronic items)at singapore airport.
> 
> I personally feel more comfortable...


Hi, I went to HDFC bank and bank told me about this problem on multiple currency card. Advised me to take only the AUD card.


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> Hi, I went to HDFC bank and bank told me about this problem on multiple currency card. Advised me to take only the AUD card.


Dear VRS,

ha ha ha... What problem they told..:juggle:

Because, Iam using multi currency card only. Is there any issues in it..

I have a big plan with this shopping at Changi Airport with Singapore dollar. 

Some money I loaded in US$ to get some good margin.


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear VRS,
> 
> ha ha ha... What problem they told..:juggle:
> 
> Because, Iam using multi currency card only. Is there any issues in it..
> 
> I have a big plan with this shopping at Changi Airport with Singapore dollar.
> 
> Some money I loaded in US$ to get some good margin.


Ya, they told me about the problem to do online transactions with their multiple forex card. They strongly advised me not to go for that.


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear VRS,
> 
> ha ha ha... What problem they told..:juggle:
> 
> Because, Iam using multi currency card only. Is there any issues in it..
> 
> I have a big plan with this shopping at Changi Airport with Singapore dollar.
> 
> Some money I loaded in US$ to get some good margin.


Swiping is fine though.


----------



## dm360

*is it necessary that form 1022 / 1023 should made to filled by primary applicant*

Hi Guys

I have a question ,

I ,primary applicant,have to notify DIPB about employment situation of my wife (not claiming her point). How should I fill form 1022. Right now , my wife has filled it using her name etc on 1st fill-able page (number 3) and then mentioning her employment change situation. Also, mentioning me and kids where it asked on page 3,13 Do you have a partner (spouse or de facto partner) and/or any dependants who are/were included in your application?

I am bit confused as it seems my information being a primary applicant should be on first page and wife/kids detail should go on next page and change of circumstances should be mentioned as my wife xxxx yyyy's left old job at abc company and so on.

Put it simple , is it necessary that form 1022 / 1023 should be filled by primary applicant?


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*Eoi*

HI All,

Just to understand better on where i stand...Wanted to know that are there any ppl satisfying the below category

EOI filled between 1 jan to 9 jan, with 60 points & as Business Analyst have received the invitation on 9th Jan invitation...

This will help me understand whether i can expect invitation in 23 jan as i fall under the same category and have filed my EOI on 13 Jan

Regards,
Prasad


----------



## Kali Mari

Any one tell how much chances do i have to get invitation in 23 jan round with 65 points 2332 code

EOI submitted 15/01/2015
Points 65
233211


----------



## sameer7106

Kali Mari said:


> Any one tell how much chances do i have to get invitation in 23 jan round with 65 points 2332 code
> 
> EOI submitted 15/01/2015
> Points 65
> 233211


You will definitely get the invite :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nicemathan

You will get invite on Jan 22nd around 06:30-07:00pm IST for sure.

What is your job code name/description




Kali Mari said:


> Any one tell how much chances do i have to get invitation in 23 jan round with 65 points 2332 code
> 
> EOI submitted 15/01/2015
> Points 65
> 233211


----------



## Knowman

Please can someone lemme know how do i update these below details for my profile ?


Visa: 189; ANZSCO & Occupation: VETASSESS Applied & Positive: PTE-A: 04/Oct/14; PTE-A Score: PCC-FBI Applied: EOI Submitted: Invited: Visa Lodged: PCC-India Applied & Received: Medicals: PCC-FBI Received: Direct Grant:


----------



## Knowman

Does it come once we update Signature ?


----------



## VRS

Knowman said:


> Please can someone lemme know how do i update these below details for my profile ?
> 
> Visa: 189; ANZSCO & Occupation: VETASSESS Applied & Positive: PTE-A: 04/Oct/14; PTE-A Score: PCC-FBI Applied: EOI Submitted: Invited: Visa Lodged: PCC-India Applied & Received: Medicals: PCC-FBI Received: Direct Grant:


Looks like mine


----------



## VRS

Knowman said:


> Please can someone lemme know how do i update these below details for my profile ?
> 
> Visa: 189; ANZSCO & Occupation: VETASSESS Applied & Positive: PTE-A: 04/Oct/14; PTE-A Score: PCC-FBI Applied: EOI Submitted: Invited: Visa Lodged: PCC-India Applied & Received: Medicals: PCC-FBI Received: Direct Grant:


After a certain number is posts your will be given permission... There is quick link to create signature


----------



## VRS

2 months since I joined the Expat Forum. Many have been of great help since my EOI stage. 

Great going friends. 

I'll do my bit wherever possible for other aspirants!!! 

Jai Shri Krishna!!!


----------



## Kali Mari

Thnaks @nicemathan, @sameer
my Job code 233211 
Civil Engineer Professional
You put my moral on the high fingers crossed for invitation on 23rd Jan round


----------



## VRS

Kali Mari said:


> Thnaks @nicemathan, @sameer
> my Job code 233211
> Civil Engineer Professional
> You put my moral on the high fingers crossed for invitation on 23rd Jan round


You will definitely get the invitation, Confirm... I just checked to quota.


----------



## akumar0619

*IELST reult and EOI invitation round on same date*

i am expecting ielts result online on 23rd Jan. Will it be possible to submit EOI and be considered for 23rd jan invitation round? Does anybody know when is the next round after 23rd jan 2015 ?


----------



## XINGSINGH

akumar0619 said:


> i am expecting ielts result online on 23rd Jan. Will it be possible to submit EOI and be considered for 23rd jan invitation round? Does anybody know when is the next round after 23rd jan 2015 ?


You need to mention your TRF no. in eoi. Which will be available to you on reciept of your trf.

Eoi rounds are held on every 2nd and 4th monday of month.


----------



## sivakumar s s

akumar0619 said:


> i am expecting ielts result online on 23rd Jan. Will it be possible to submit EOI and be considered for 23rd jan invitation round? Does anybody know when is the next round after 23rd jan 2015 ?


STill now it is not updated.

Keep regularly check this site for updates;

SkillSelect

*Under : Next Invitation Round*


----------



## TheExpatriate

akumar0619 said:


> i am expecting ielts result online on 23rd Jan. Will it be possible to submit EOI and be considered for 23rd jan invitation round? Does anybody know when is the next round after 23rd jan 2015 ?


not really, you can't submit EOI without IELTS results, you will miss 23rd, unless you get results on 21st, remember, Canberra is 17 hours ahead of Chicago ! Invitation round takes place actually at 7 AM the day before your local time !


----------



## NMCHD

Knowman said:


> Please can someone lemme know how do i update these below details for my profile ?
> 
> 
> Visa: 189; ANZSCO & Occupation: VETASSESS Applied & Positive: PTE-A: 04/Oct/14; PTE-A Score: PCC-FBI Applied: EOI Submitted: Invited: Visa Lodged: PCC-India Applied & Received: Medicals: PCC-FBI Received: Direct Grant:


You can go to Quick Links -> Edit Signature


----------



## Kali Mari

VRS said:


> You will definitely get the invitation, Confirm... I just checked to quota.


Thanks
Can you share the link where to check the quota


----------



## Knowman

Thanks a ton NMCHD, i was able to do it.


----------



## sameer7106

Knowman said:


> Thanks a ton NMCHD, i was able to do it.


But mate we still cant see ur signature,,,,please update the same.

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## Knowman

Are u able to see it now ?


----------



## sameer7106

Knowman said:


> Are u able to see it now ?


yeah now we can see ur signature and welcome aboard to fulfill your aussie dream.

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## Knowman

Thanks Sameer


----------



## nicemathan

No probs mate  

Just we need to proceed with further steps as per the rules laid out of Dept of imm'tion and wait for our number.

In the meantime try to upskill knowledge 



Kali Mari said:


> Thnaks @nicemathan, @sameer
> my Job code 233211
> Civil Engineer Professional
> You put my moral on the high fingers crossed for invitation on 23rd Jan round


----------



## Krishdevin

*Awaiting CO allocation*

Hi Guys,

Awaiting CO allocation 

ICT System Analyst| 60Points| IELTS 8 8 7.7 8.8 Overall -8 |Onshore Applicant(Melbourne) |EOI Submitted : 6th Dec 2014 |Invited 19th Dec 2014|VISA Lodged 6th Jan 2015 |Documents Uploaded| Awaiting Medicals PCC for Singapore & Australia | CO Allocation layball:|Approval ::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Manan85

Hi All

Previously my job was not open in SOL of any state.
Victoria state website is updated on 1st January and my job is available now but it says 7 band in all module as IELTS minimum requirement. I tried but couldn't get 7 in all 4 components  so currently it is overall 6.5 
They mentioned in website that applicant should meet the minimum requirements of DIBP which is 6 in all bands. 
can I still submit nomination application?


----------



## XINGSINGH

Manan85 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Previously my job was not open in SOL of any state.
> Victoria state website is updated on 1st January and my job is available now but it says 7 band in all module as IELTS minimum requirement. I tried but couldn't get 7 in all 4 components  so currently it is overall 6.5
> They mentioned in website that applicant should meet the minimum requirements of DIBP which is 6 in all bands.
> can I still submit nomination application?


What is your job code.


----------



## Manan85

XINGSINGH said:


> What is your job code.



Job code is 261311 (Analyst Programmer)


----------



## prasad.mahadik

Krishdevin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Awaiting CO allocation
> 
> ICT System Analyst| 60Points| IELTS 8 8 7.7 8.8 Overall -8 |Onshore Applicant(Melbourne) |EOI Submitted : 6th Dec 2014 |Invited 19th Dec 2014|VISA Lodged 6th Jan 2015 |Documents Uploaded| Awaiting Medicals PCC for Singapore & Australia | CO Allocation layball:|Approval ::fingerscrossed:


Hello All,

Have completed in total 10 months in australia....
do i still need to apply for AUS PCC.....

As per my understanding only if we have finished more than 1 year in AU then we have to submit australia PCC..

Is my understanding correct?


----------



## nicemathan

Yes you are correct.

366 or more days PCC needed.

364 or less days no PCC needed.



prasad.mahadik said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Have completed in total 10 months in australia....
> do i still need to apply for AUS PCC.....
> 
> As per my understanding only if we have finished more than 1 year in AU then we have to submit australia PCC..
> 
> Is my understanding correct?


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*Pcc*



nicemathan said:


> Yes you are correct.
> 
> 366 or more days PCC needed.
> 
> 364 or less days no PCC needed.


Thanks Mate..U r quick as usual.....


----------



## quantum24

Hi guys,

I got my PR (subclass 189) yesterday morning 

I have referred to the forum on more than occasion during the process. Some of the folks have been doing an awesome job!

Here's a timeline of my process (hope it helps some one):

I applied under Analyst Programmer job code from onshore (Sydney). I also had IELTS 7 and work experience letters before I started the process.


Submitted ACS assessment - 14 Oct'14, Positive assessment - 24 Oct'14.

EOI Submitted - 24 Oct'14 (with 65 points), Invitation Received - 27th Oct'14

Visa filed - 27th Oct'14, Medicals - 28th Oct'14

PCC India (applied) - 3 Nov'14, Received - 12 Nov'14

PCC Australia (applied) - 3 Nov'14, Received - 7 Nov'14

CO assigned - 6 Jan'15 (additional docs requested - Aus pay slips)

Visa grant - 19 Jan'15.


If any one of you has any question, I'm happy to help to the best of my knowledge. Wish you all the best in your Australia journey!lane:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Many hearty congratulations dear
enjoy this cheerful moments :cheer2:






quantum24 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my PR (subclass 189) yesterday morning
> 
> I have referred to the forum on more than occasion during the process. Some of the folks have been doing an awesome job!
> 
> Here's a timeline of my process (hope it helps some one):
> 
> I applied under Analyst Programmer job code from onshore (Sydney). I also had IELTS 7 and work experience letters before I started the process.
> 
> 
> Submitted ACS assessment - 14 Oct'14, Positive assessment - 24 Oct'14.
> 
> EOI Submitted - 24 Oct'14 (with 65 points), Invitation Received - 27th Oct'14
> 
> Visa filed - 27th Oct'14, Medicals - 28th Oct'14
> 
> PCC India (applied) - 3 Nov'14, Received - 12 Nov'14
> 
> PCC Australia (applied) - 3 Nov'14, Received - 7 Nov'14
> 
> CO assigned - 6 Jan'15 (additional docs requested - Aus pay slips)
> 
> Visa grant - 19 Jan'15.
> 
> 
> If any one of you has any question, I'm happy to help to the best of my knowledge. Wish you all the best in your Australia journey!lane:


----------



## sivakumar s s

prasad.mahadik said:


> Thanks Mate..U r quick as usual.....


:clap2: to mathan,

Dear Prasad

find more details here

Character and police certificate requirements


----------



## Kali Mari

quantum24 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my PR (subclass 189) yesterday morning
> 
> I have referred to the forum on more than occasion during the process. Some of the folks have been doing an awesome job!
> 
> Here's a timeline of my process (hope it helps some one):
> 
> I applied under Analyst Programmer job code from onshore (Sydney). I also had IELTS 7 and work experience letters before I started the process.
> 
> 
> Submitted ACS assessment - 14 Oct'14, Positive assessment - 24 Oct'14.
> 
> EOI Submitted - 24 Oct'14 (with 65 points), Invitation Received - 27th Oct'14
> 
> Visa filed - 27th Oct'14, Medicals - 28th Oct'14
> 
> PCC India (applied) - 3 Nov'14, Received - 12 Nov'14
> 
> PCC Australia (applied) - 3 Nov'14, Received - 7 Nov'14
> 
> CO assigned - 6 Jan'15 (additional docs requested - Aus pay slips)
> 
> Visa grant - 19 Jan'15.
> 
> 
> If any one of you has any question, I'm happy to help to the best of my knowledge. Wish you all the best in your Australia journey!lane:


G8 have a nice journey


----------



## dhananjaya.k

Hi All,

I have Diploma and all education completed in India and got SAT positive from Engineers Australia for ANZSCO 313214.
I had submitted EOI and have doubt of below requirement in EOI:

Education:
Australian study requirement
Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?
Yes / No

What should be selected Yes or No ?

Pl advice.

Thanks
Dhananjaya K


----------



## XINGSINGH

quantum24 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my PR (subclass 189) yesterday morning
> 
> I have referred to the forum on more than occasion during the process. Some of the folks have been doing an awesome job!
> 
> Here's a timeline of my process (hope it helps some one):
> 
> I applied under Analyst Programmer job code from onshore (Sydney). I also had IELTS 7 and work experience letters before I started the process.
> 
> Submitted ACS assessment - 14 Oct'14, Positive assessment - 24 Oct'14.
> 
> EOI Submitted - 24 Oct'14 (with 65 points), Invitation Received - 27th Oct'14
> 
> Visa filed - 27th Oct'14, Medicals - 28th Oct'14
> 
> PCC India (applied) - 3 Nov'14, Received - 12 Nov'14
> 
> PCC Australia (applied) - 3 Nov'14, Received - 7 Nov'14
> 
> CO assigned - 6 Jan'15 (additional docs requested - Aus pay slips)
> 
> Visa grant - 19 Jan'15.
> 
> If any one of you has any question, I'm happy to help to the best of my knowledge. Wish you all the best in your Australia journey!lane:


Congrats


----------



## sweetchillies1989

Hi I got all the documents ready, but unsure as to how to go about the EOI. Can somebody please guide me all the necessary documents required


----------



## amar_klanti

Hello seniors,

is it possible to submit EOI with 55 points? I am plannig to apply the NSW state nomination, according to them I need to submit the EOI to apply for their state sponsor.

Although I am not sure whether they open it for ICT proffessional:fingerscrossed:


----------



## quantum24

amar_klanti said:


> Hello seniors,
> 
> is it possible to submit EOI with 55 points? I am plannig to apply the NSW state nomination, according to them I need to submit the EOI to apply for their state sponsor.
> 
> Although I am not sure whether they open it for ICT proffessional:fingerscrossed:


You can put in an EOI, indicating that you would be interested in state sponsorship (190). If you get an invite from any state consider if you can really live in that state for two years. Meanwhile, you can try to improve your IELTS score (or Pearson now), which would make you eligible for a 189 visa.


----------



## quantum24

sweetchillies1989 said:


> Hi I got all the documents ready, but unsure as to how to go about the EOI. Can somebody please guide me all the necessary documents required


Hi, what all documents have you got ready?


----------



## amar_klanti

quantum24 said:


> You can put in an EOI, indicating that you would be interested in state sponsorship (190). If you get an invite from any state consider if you can really live in that state for two years. Meanwhile, you can try to improve your IELTS score (or Pearson now), which would make you eligible for a 189 visa.


Dear quantum24,

Thanks for ur reply 

When I try to submit EOI with state sponsor, it shows 60 points, eventhough i still not get any nomination from state sponsor. Is it ok? 

Will seat for IELTS again for better score, however in Bangladesh there are no test centre for Pearson. Otherwise, I will definately go for PTE academic.

Thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

amar_klanti said:


> Dear quantum24,
> 
> Thanks for ur reply
> 
> When I try to submit EOI with state sponsor, it shows 60 points, eventhough i still not get any nomination from state sponsor. Is it ok?
> 
> Will seat for IELTS again for better score, however in Bangladesh there are no test centre for Pearson. Otherwise, I will definately go for PTE academic.
> 
> Thanks


Proceed with EOI. Then apply for SS with the EOI reference number.

Once your SS got approved, your 5 points will automatically updated and will get Invite.

All the best


----------



## kimberlyvanschooten

Hey forum fellows:
I've got a couple of questions about applying 189. In 2009 my husband completed his masters in System and network engineering. Meanwhile he has a little more than 5 years of experience which is closely related to 263111. Recently, we have decided to move to australia because of it's attractive weather, spacious cities compared to here in the Netherlands and many other reasons.
My question are:
I have read that a number of IT related skills are not getting invitation after EOI. is it also true for 263111 or should we not worry about it?
As mentioned earlier, the MSc. of my husband is highly related to the skill 263111, although his bachelors is in mathematics. Should we only submit MSc. to ACS for skill assesement or should we also attach his BSc. diploma? We are afraid that in that case ACS will decrease the percentage of relevance of qualification.
I noticed that his university has provided details consisting of many pages of his masters with the diploma as it's usual here. Should we attach those details as well when applying to ACS or should we keep it compact and attach least?
Regards,
Kim


----------



## sweetchillies1989

quantum24 said:


> Hi, what all documents have you got ready?


HI,

I got my payslips, work experience, PCC, SA positive, IELTS. Will that suffice?

Thank you.


----------



## amar_klanti

sivakumar s s said:


> Proceed with EOI. Then apply for SS with the EOI reference number.
> 
> Once your SS got approved, your 5 points will automatically updated and will get Invite.
> 
> All the best


Hello sivakumar,

Thanks for your reply.
If I get invitation from any state, then I don't need to wait for any more invitation round from immi site with 60 points. Is this like this, invitation round from immi site is only for 189candidates? 

Thanks in adv.


----------



## BRam111

kimberlyvanschooten said:


> Hey forum fellows:
> I've got a couple of questions about applying 189. In 2009 my husband completed his masters in System and network engineering. Meanwhile he has a little more than 5 years of experience which is closely related to 263111. Recently, we have decided to move to australia because of it's attractive weather, spacious cities compared to here in the Netherlands and many other reasons.
> My question are:
> I have read that a number of IT related skills are not getting invitation after EOI. is it also true for 263111 or should we not worry about it?
> As mentioned earlier, the MSc. of my husband is highly related to the skill 263111, although his bachelors is in mathematics. Should we only submit MSc. to ACS for skill assesement or should we also attach his BSc. diploma? We are afraid that in that case ACS will decrease the percentage of relevance of qualification.
> I noticed that his university has provided details consisting of many pages of his masters with the diploma as it's usual here. Should we attach those details as well when applying to ACS or should we keep it compact and attach least?
> Regards,
> Kim


Hi kimberlyvanschooten,

Q1 - Not sure about this.
Q2 - Even though you submit the bachelors which is not related to the ITC Major, ACS will consider only MSc. So it does not matter.
Q3 - Submit only the required documents so that it is easy for ACS assessment.


----------



## TheExpatriate

9 hours to the dispatch of invites ...... best of luck everyone


----------



## makethingshappen

TheExpatriate said:


> 9 hours to the dispatch of invites ...... best of luck everyone


Thanks TheExpatriate :fingerscrossed:


----------



## makethingshappen

Guys keep updating about invites


----------



## rahul.d

Hi all. Please help me out with this.I got the letter of invitation for visa 489 SA. But my agent applied for advisory letter for points test. Though he claimed 60 points. Please anyone answer to this that how long I have to wait for getting advisory letter from vetassess. My agent sent the letter to vetassess in the first week of January.
It's really frustrating. Please help me out.


----------



## makethingshappen

TheExpatriate said:


> 9 hours to the dispatch of invites ...... best of luck everyone


Hi TheExpatriate,

What is "employer verification" mentioned in your signature?
How is it done by the DIBP?

Regards,
makethingshappen


----------



## spikersandhu

Standard Time ads per VETASSESS is 12 weeks..... but don't worry.....PTA's average time is 6 weeks....... Tell your agent to send SRG05 Urgency request form....they may consider it and process in 2 weeks time......Good luck !:juggle:


rahul.d said:


> Hi all. Please help me out with this.I got the letter of invitation for visa 489 SA. But my agent applied for advisory letter for points test. Though he claimed 60 points. Please anyone answer to this that how long I have to wait for getting advisory letter from vetassess. My agent sent the letter to vetassess in the first week of January.
> It's really frustrating. Please help me out.


----------



## learningc

rahul.d said:


> Hi all. Please help me out with this.I got the letter of invitation for visa 489 SA. But my agent applied for advisory letter for points test. Though he claimed 60 points. Please anyone answer to this that how long I have to wait for getting advisory letter from vetassess. My agent sent the letter to vetassess in the first week of January.
> It's really frustrating. Please help me out.


Hi Rahul,

In my case advisory from vetassess took around 5 weeks time... 

"Patience is the key "especially when applying through an agent.


----------



## abhinandan2909

After a healthy discussion and constructive advises on following thread, I finally submitted my EoI today with 60 points rather than waiting for additional 7 days and applying with 65(since completing my 8 yrs experience). Fingers Crossed

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...d-i-apply-eoi-today-tomorrow-wait-7-days.html


----------



## Tejil

abhinandan2909 said:


> After a healthy discussion and constructive advises on following thread, I finally submitted my EoI today with 60 points rather than waiting for additional 7 days and applying with 65(since completing my 8 yrs experience). Fingers Crossed
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...d-i-apply-eoi-today-tomorrow-wait-7-days.html



wait for 7 days i suggest


----------



## TheExpatriate

Tejil said:


> wait for 7 days i suggest


no, he's done the right thing. 

If he applies now, there is a 50-50 chance to get it this week's round if queues are short

If he doesn't get it now, and updates it next week, then 100% he'll get it the round after


Conclusion : apply now, 50% chance to get it today, if not, then 100% the round after

Apply later : 0% now, 100% the round after


----------



## TheExpatriate

makethingshappen said:


> Hi TheExpatriate,
> 
> What is "employer verification" mentioned in your signature?
> How is it done by the DIBP?
> 
> Regards,
> makethingshappen



DIBP referred my evidence of employment to the Australian embassy in my country to contact my two ex-employers to verify my employment with them


----------



## learningc

TheExpatriate said:


> no, he's done the right thing.
> 
> If he applies now, there is a 50-50 chance to get it this week's round if queues are short
> 
> If he doesn't get it now, and updates it next week, then 100% he'll get it the round after
> 
> Conclusion : apply now, 50% chance to get it today, if not, then 100% the round after
> 
> Apply later : 0% now, 100% the round after


Hi expatriate 

Could you please let me know ,What about 190 visa invitation round?


----------



## TheExpatriate

learningc said:


> Hi expatriate
> 
> Could you please let me know ,What about 190 visa invitation round?


there is no such thing as a 190 invitation round, once the state approves your nomination, you get the invitation almost instantly


----------



## quantum24

sweetchillies1989 said:


> HI,
> 
> I got my payslips, work experience, PCC, SA positive, IELTS. Will that suffice?
> 
> Thank you.


Education certs and work ex assessment need to be included as well. Payslips are not mandatory (unless you have self declaration for work ex). I've read on this forum that PCC date is considered once you are granted a visa to make first entry (I'm not sure as I applied from onshore). If this is the case, it's a good idea to get it after submitting EOI.


----------



## learningc

TheExpatriate said:


> there is no such thing as a 190 invitation round, once the state approves your nomination, you get the invitation almost instantly


Oh is it so! 
Thank you expatriate ....


----------



## Kali Mari

TheExpatriate said:


> 9 hours to the dispatch of invites ...... best of luck everyone


what is the time when the rounds begin and how do they inform the selected candidates. Is there a way to check online if we have received and invitation or not?


----------



## sivakumar s s

Kali Mari said:


> what is the time when the rounds begin and how do they inform the selected candidates. Is there a way to check online if we have received and invitation or not?


Yes if you have your skill select account......


*Get ready ALL(Waiting for Invitation) Invites will be flooded in a couple of hour...*


----------



## TheExpatriate

Kali Mari said:


> what is the time when the rounds begin and how do they inform the selected candidates. Is there a way to check online if we have received and invitation or not?


You get an email when you're invited, also you can check your EOI by logging in

The invites are dispatched usually between 00:00 and 00:30 Canberra time


It's less than an hour from now, best of luck everyone


----------



## VRS

Many should get the invitation in a few minutes from now, good luck all!!


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*Invitation*



TheExpatriate said:


> 9 hours to the dispatch of invites ...... best of luck everyone


Fingers Crossed:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Knowman

Guys........................Got an Invitation
Thanks Everyone and congrats to who ALL received.


----------



## nicemathan

Dude, You got the invitation mail ?



prasad.mahadik said:


> Fingers Crossed:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Knowman

I logged into skill select


----------



## rahulsp

Got an invite for 263111 code.


----------



## Manan85

Congratulations to all who got invitation.. 
Anyone got 489 Family sponsored invitation in today's (23rd Jan 2015) round?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Best of luck to all today's invitees

A friend of mine applying as Analyst Programmer (261311) with 60 points exactly 1 week ago, got invited today.


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*EOI invitation*



nicemathan said:


> Dude, You got the invitation mail ?


Sorry for the late reply mate...Got stuck in few visa lodging things...

Yes got my invite.....Time to start preparing for the documents..lets hope for the best...


----------



## sameer7106

Congratulations to everyone for the invite and all the best for ur next step.


----------



## abhinandan2909

*Got the Invitation*



abhinandan2909 said:


> After a healthy discussion and constructive advises on following thread, I finally submitted my EoI today with 60 points rather than waiting for additional 7 days and applying with 65(since completing my 8 yrs experience). Fingers Crossed
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...d-i-apply-eoi-today-tomorrow-wait-7-days.html


Yaay, I got the invitation as well. Thanks everyone for they help and suggestions.


----------



## NMCHD

Congrats to all who got their invites today and good luck for the final lap..


----------



## netspy

Hello Guys,
I am new to this forum but planning to apply under 189 category asap. I am applying under the ICT business analyst category 2611-11.
Can you please let me know the next EOI invitation rounds and how it works?
Also because of the stupid work experience rules, I am missing on the maximum 8 years by 2 months and hence only adding up to 65 points in total.
IELTS (Listening 8, Reading 9, Writing 7 , speaking 7.5). Should I wait for another month and try to get to 70 points or should I apply ASAP?
Please advice.

Shelin


----------



## piyush1132003

netspy said:


> Hello Guys,
> I am new to this forum but planning to apply under 189 category asap. I am applying under the ICT business analyst category 2611-11.
> Can you please let me know the next EOI invitation rounds and how it works?
> Also because of the stupid work experience rules, I am missing on the maximum 8 years by 2 months and hence only adding up to 65 points in total.
> IELTS (Listening 8, Reading 9, Writing 7 , speaking 7.5). Should I wait for another month and try to get to 70 points or should I apply ASAP?
> Please advice.
> 
> Shelin


Go ahead...apply...fill up ur eoi and submit asap.
65 is more than sufficient and you will get invitation by next friday.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## piyush1132003

NMCHD said:


> Congrats to all who got their invites today and good luck for the final lap..


Thank buddy.


So, now we all have 2 moths timeframe within which we are supposed to submit our visa fee, all documents and additionally medical and PCC ?

So that, when CO will be assigned after my visa fee submission...he can see all the dox in one place? 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## piyush1132003

Incorrecr5


----------



## sivakumar s s

rahulsp said:


> Got an invite for 263111 code.





abhinandan2909 said:


> Yaay, I got the invitation as well. Thanks everyone for they help and suggestions.



Congrats rahulsp, abhinandan, nicemathan and all who got the Invite today.....


----------



## nicemathan

Good, now its next stage of document consolidation and payment arrangement.

All the very best.



prasad.mahadik said:


> Sorry for the late reply mate...Got stuck in few visa lodging things...
> 
> Yes got my invite.....Time to start preparing for the documents..lets hope for the best...


----------



## anonimus

I'm new to this forum and I'm hoping to submit EOI soon after my assessment is done. Congrats to all those who got their invites.


----------



## Kali Mari

Got my Invitation along with letter today 
Moving to next stage of Visa application


----------



## vinodvmenon2005

*Regarding DIBP appln*

Hi

Hope someone can help me out here...

In page 13 of the immiaccount, it is asking for the duration of overseas employment. Should I keep there the experience after ACS deduction or the whole overseas experience?

Thank you
Vinod


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*HI*



nicemathan said:


> Good, now its next stage of document consolidation and payment arrangement.
> 
> All the very best.


arranged the forex as u suggested.....mostly will apply in couple of days...


----------



## rahulsp

Hi Prasad, 

From which bank have you arranged forex and what documents did you give?

thanks, 

Rahul


----------



## BRam111

vinodvmenon2005 said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope someone can help me out here...
> 
> In page 13 of the immiaccount, it is asking for the duration of overseas employment. Should I keep there the experience after ACS deduction or the whole overseas experience?
> 
> Thank you
> Vinod


I think you should keep the employment which is relevant for PR points.

Ram


----------



## sivakumar s s

vinodvmenon2005 said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope someone can help me out here...
> 
> In page 13 of the immiaccount, it is asking for the duration of overseas employment. Should I keep there the experience after ACS deduction or the whole overseas experience?
> 
> Thank you
> Vinod



Dear 

Whole overseas experience and *whole overseas travel*.

Not to hide any critical information like this.

Also fill Form 80


----------



## louisam

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear
> 
> Whole overseas experience and *whole overseas travel*.
> 
> Not to hide any critical information like this.
> 
> Also fill Form 80


Though you should add experience which is not used to claim points, it should not be marked as relevant.

Mark the one assessed as relevant by selecting the radio button and the other NOT. This should calculate your points correctly.


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*HI*



rahulsp said:


> Hi Prasad,
> 
> From which bank have you arranged forex and what documents did you give?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Rahul


I took a single currency AUD card from HDFC bank. Just the passport copy.
Actually i am a corporate customer of them.


----------



## vinodvmenon2005

Hi

I am confused..

It is asking duration of overseas employment and I am still not sure if I should select only 3 years (after ACS deduction) or 5 years (without deduction) or 7 years (including skilled and non-skilled work)


----------



## sivakumar s s

louisam said:


> Though you should add experience which is not used to claim points, it should not be marked as relevant.
> 
> Mark the one assessed as relevant by selecting the radio button and the other NOT. This should calculate your points correctly.


*Experiences*

Claiming point should be => Relevant
Not Claiming marked => Irrelevant


----------



## Manan85

Hi All

I have a question, hope someone can clarify. 
In my EOI (submitted on 2nd Dec 2014), I have selected three visa types, 190 with 60 points, 489 SS with 65 points and 489 FS with 65 points. I know that 190 and 489 SS only get invitation when nominated by any state, and for that we have to submit nomination application on state websites where our job occupation is on their SOL. 
I haven't submitted application for state nomination because I wanted to wait for 489 FS which is taking too long. 
I checked state websites and my job is open in two states (victoria and Tasmania). 
My questions are 
1) Can I submit nomination application to both states at the same time
2) If I get nominated by any state would it cancel my 489 FS application (on skill select)? 
3) Is there any case where someone has got more than one invitations by single EOI? 

Need help in above issues.. Thanks!


----------



## vinodvmenon2005

Can we pay the visa fees using two cards?

I tried to pay for visa, but I never thought of the surcharge involved. I am short of $8. I am paying using an ICICI travel card and they say I have to walk into a branch nearby to reload the card. Now I need to wait until Wednesday atleast to reload the card as Tuesday is harthal over here and Monday is public holiday.


----------



## TheExpatriate

vinodvmenon2005 said:


> Can we pay the visa fees using two cards? I tried to pay for visa, but I never thought of the surcharge involved. I am short of $8. I am paying using an ICICI travel card and they say I have to walk into a branch nearby to reload the card. Now I need to wait until Wednesday atleast to reload the card as Tuesday is harthal over here and Monday is public holiday.


 no you cannot unfortunately


----------



## sivakumar s s

vinodvmenon2005 said:


> Can we pay the visa fees using two cards?
> 
> I tried to pay for visa, but I never thought of the surcharge involved. I am short of $8. I am paying using an ICICI travel card and they say I have to walk into a branch nearby to reload the card. Now I need to wait until Wednesday atleast to reload the card as Tuesday is harthal over here and Monday is public holiday.


*It is not possible*

Dear

When loading money in travel card, we should always keep a buffer of extra 100 Au$

Also, DIBP clearly mentioned there will be 1% charge for VISA/Debit cards.

There is a separate thread for this purpose or you should have asked any of us in the forum.....

No Worries, Two day delay will not be a much impact....


----------



## sivakumar s s

Manan85 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have a question, hope someone can clarify.
> In my EOI (submitted on 2nd Dec 2014), I have selected three visa types, 190 with 60 points, 489 SS with 65 points and 489 FS with 65 points. I know that 190 and 489 SS only get invitation when nominated by any state, and for that we have to submit nomination application on state websites where our job occupation is on their SOL.
> I haven't submitted application for state nomination because I wanted to wait for 489 FS which is taking too long.
> I checked state websites and my job is open in two states (victoria and Tasmania).
> My questions are
> 1) Can I submit nomination application to both states at the same time*No you cannot. While applying EOI, you should select only particular state*
> 2) If I get nominated by any state would it cancel my 489 FS application (on skill select)? *Not sure about skill select, You need to inform state where you applied for 489 FS to cancel*
> 3) Is there any case where someone has got more than one invitations by single EOI? *Can ASK yourself. Is it possible?*
> 
> Need help in above issues.. Thanks!


Please find answer in bold Form


----------



## kamave

I submitted EOI today, believe, will get the invite in the next invitation round. Wish everyone the very best!

Best,
K


----------



## KeeDa

Excellent scores, mate. I am sure with these points you would get an invite immediately in the next round. Congrats, and all the best.



kamave said:


> I submitted EOI today, believe, will get the invite in the next invitation round. Wish everyone the very best!
> 
> Best,
> K


----------



## kamave

Thanks ToyTowner, will keep posted!


----------



## dhananjaya.k

Hi Prasad,

You had attended IELTS twice and PTE once, Which of these both you think easy to get desired score of 10 points for Aus Visa?

B'coz I had attended IELTS twice and again applied 3rd time. Exam is on 28th Feb.

Pl suggest.

Thanks
Dhananjaya K


----------



## VRS

vinodvmenon2005 said:


> Can we pay the visa fees using two cards?
> 
> I tried to pay for visa, but I never thought of the surcharge involved. I am short of $8. I am paying using an ICICI travel card and they say I have to walk into a branch nearby to reload the card. Now I need to wait until Wednesday atleast to reload the card as Tuesday is harthal over here and Monday is public holiday.


hi, no you cannot pay that way.

Please join this thread, it delas with many questions regarding 189 and 190 visas.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-7500.html


----------



## VRS

dhananjaya.k said:


> Hi Prasad,
> 
> You had attended IELTS twice and PTE once, Which of these both you think easy to get desired score of 10 points for Aus Visa?
> 
> B'coz I had attended IELTS twice and again applied 3rd time. Exam is on 28th Feb.
> 
> Pl suggest.
> 
> Thanks
> Dhananjaya K


ielts is ****, please go for pte-a


----------



## netspy

Hello All,
Submitted my EOI as well this weekend for ICT business analyst
65 points

All the best to everyone and hope to get an invitation (keeping my fingers crossed)


----------



## sivakumar s s

dhananjaya.k said:


> Hi Prasad,
> 
> You had attended IELTS twice and PTE once, Which of these both you think easy to get desired score of 10 points for Aus Visa?
> 
> B'coz I had attended IELTS twice and again applied 3rd time. Exam is on 28th Feb.
> 
> Pl suggest.
> 
> Thanks
> Dhananjaya K


Hi

Catch hold of VRS. He is the right person for useful tips regarding PTE-A.

All the best


----------



## sevnik0202

netspy said:


> Hello All,
> Submitted my EOI as well this weekend for ICT business analyst
> 65 points
> 
> All the best to everyone and hope to get an invitation (keeping my fingers crossed)


Good Luck


----------



## yashdeepsingh

Hello All,

Got results of IELTS recently with Band 8 Overall, Scores are as follows -

R : 8.5, L:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5. When I have evaluated myself for Visa 189 I have got 75 point. I am just waiting for the hard copy so that I can submit the EOI. Do I have chances of Invite ? As I am from 261313 Job code ( Software Engineer ).


----------



## sivakumar s s

yashdeepsingh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got results of IELTS recently with Band 8 Overall, Scores are as follows -
> 
> R : 8.5, L:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5. When I have evaluated myself for Visa 189 I have got 75 point. I am just waiting for the hard copy so that I can submit the EOI. Do I have chances of Invite ? As I am from 261313 Job code ( Software Engineer ).


Many congrats dear

you had proved the concept "TRY Try try until get success....."

Submit EOI ASAP....


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi
> 
> Catch hold of VRS. He is the right person for useful tips regarding PTE-A.
> 
> All the best


Hi, I am here.

Please tell me how can I help you with PTE-A.


----------



## VRS

dhananjaya.k said:


> Hi Prasad,
> 
> You had attended IELTS twice and PTE once, Which of these both you think easy to get desired score of 10 points for Aus Visa?
> 
> B'coz I had attended IELTS twice and again applied 3rd time. Exam is on 28th Feb.
> 
> Pl suggest.
> 
> Thanks
> Dhananjaya K


Please tell me how can I help you with PTE-A.


----------



## VRS

yashdeepsingh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got results of IELTS recently with Band 8 Overall, Scores are as follows -
> 
> R : 8.5, L:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5. When I have evaluated myself for Visa 189 I have got 75 point. I am just waiting for the hard copy so that I can submit the EOI. Do I have chances of Invite ? As I am from 261313 Job code ( Software Engineer ).


there is excellent chance... you will get it in the next round.


----------



## VRS

netspy said:


> Hello All,
> Submitted my EOI as well this weekend for ICT business analyst
> 65 points
> 
> All the best to everyone and hope to get an invitation (keeping my fingers crossed)


you will get it for sure....


----------



## VRS

kamave said:


> I submitted EOI today, believe, will get the invite in the next invitation round. Wish everyone the very best!
> 
> Best,
> K


you got great points... you will get it in next round.


----------



## shivmani

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear
> 
> Whole overseas experience and *whole overseas travel*.
> 
> Not to hide any critical information like this.
> 
> Also fill Form 80


Hi Siva,

Do we have to mention ALL overseas travels or only past few years ?? Like what if it is 20-30+ times ??


----------



## sevnik0202

yashdeepsingh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got results of IELTS recently with Band 8 Overall, Scores are as follows -
> 
> R : 8.5, L:8.5, W:7.5, S:7.5. When I have evaluated myself for Visa 189 I have got 75 point. I am just waiting for the hard copy so that I can submit the EOI. Do I have chances of Invite ? As I am from 261313 Job code ( Software Engineer ).


There are not many 75 pointers usually. So you can expect an invite in the next round.


----------



## sameer7106

When will be the next round of EOI???

Regards
sameer


----------



## yashdeepsingh

sevnik0202 said:


> There are not many 75 pointers usually. So you can expect an invite in the next round.


Thanks Mate, 

I am not in town and anxious about the courier which will have IELTS have d copy. Once I receive it I will file EOI. 

Cheers


----------



## dhananjaya.k

Hi VRS,

Earlier I had prepared twice for IELTS and scored overall 6.5 band. 
Can one prepare in 10 days for PTE-A?

suggest good links to prepare for PTE-A.

Thanks
Dhananjaya K


----------



## dhananjaya.k

VRS said:


> Please tell me how can I help you with PTE-A.


Hi VRS,

Earlier I had prepared twice for IELTS and scored overall 6.5 band. 
Can one prepare in 10 days for PTE-A?

suggest good links to prepare for PTE-A.

Thanks
Dhananjaya K


----------



## prasad.mahadik

dhananjaya.k said:


> Hi Prasad,
> 
> You had attended IELTS twice and PTE once, Which of these both you think easy to get desired score of 10 points for Aus Visa?
> 
> B'coz I had attended IELTS twice and again applied 3rd time. Exam is on 28th Feb.
> 
> Pl suggest.
> 
> Thanks
> Dhananjaya K


Hi Dhananjaya,
It is not the question of hard and difficult. Problem with ielts is, manual intervention for evaluation and hence the .5 scam.


Please without a doubt go for Pte. We have a separate thread for information on Pte which will give you all the details. Pm me in case you need any help..


----------



## VRS

dhananjaya.k said:


> Hi VRS,
> 
> Earlier I had prepared twice for IELTS and scored overall 6.5 band.
> Can one prepare in 10 days for PTE-A?
> 
> suggest good links to prepare for PTE-A.
> 
> Thanks
> Dhananjaya K


Please kindly visit their website, yes you can prepare provided you dedicate totally at least 6 hrs to it daily. 3 hrs at a time. 

It is really not as stupid as IELTS, results will come in 48hrs.


----------



## VRS

dhananjaya.k said:


> Hi VRS,
> 
> Earlier I had prepared twice for IELTS and scored overall 6.5 band.
> Can one prepare in 10 days for PTE-A?
> 
> suggest good links to prepare for PTE-A.
> 
> Thanks
> Dhananjaya K


Where are you from, Kindly try to go to a PTE ACADEMIC coaching centre as that will help you immensely. There are many centers now in all major cities.


----------



## VRS

dhananjaya.k said:


> Hi VRS,
> 
> Earlier I had prepared twice for IELTS and scored overall 6.5 band.
> Can one prepare in 10 days for PTE-A?
> 
> suggest good links to prepare for PTE-A.
> 
> Thanks
> Dhananjaya K


There is very little external material available for PTE-A unlike IELTS. A professional center can help you.


----------



## netspy

VRS said:


> you will get it for sure....


Thank you VRS :fingerscrossed:


----------



## netspy

Hello Seniors...any one know when the next EOI round will be?
Is it the first week of February (from the look of it, it is done every 1st week and third week of a month, right?)


----------



## spikersandhu

Its 2nd and 4th Monday Dear !


netspy said:


> Hello Seniors...any one know when the next EOI round will be?
> Is it the first week of February (from the look of it, it is done every 1st week and third week of a month, right?)


----------



## netspy

Thanks..but if I am correct lot many people received eoi invitation on 22 of this month as I see in other threads. So a bit confused as if it was 4th Monday then I did not receive any invite as I applied on Sunday with 65 points


----------



## shivmani

netspy said:


> Thanks..but if I am correct lot many people received eoi invitation on 22 of this month as I see in other threads. So a bit confused as if it was 4th Monday then I did not receive any invite as I applied on Sunday with 65 points


Hi Netspy,

It must be for 190 or 457 Visa as there is no fixed dates for them.. They get the invite as soon their SS is approved.. 
I guess u r applying for 189 and there are only 2 invitation rounds every month..

Hope this helps..


----------



## BretSavage

netspy said:


> Thanks..but if I am correct lot many people received eoi invitation on 22 of this month as I see in other threads. So a bit confused as if it was 4th Monday then I did not receive any invite as I applied on Sunday with 65 points


Yes you are right, last invitation round was on 22, which was around 21 about 7:00 IST.

And the next round is on 7Feb.


----------



## agrimreaper

BretSavage said:


> Yes you are right, last invitation round was on 22, which was around 21 about 7:00 IST.
> 
> And the next round is on 7Feb.


7 Feb is Saturday - is that usual?


----------



## kingcantona7

ideally it should be on 9th, being the second monday of that month
however, it mentioned in the website no reason not to belive


----------



## sivakumar s s

shivmani said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Do we have to mention ALL overseas travels or only past few years ?? Like what if it is 20-30+ times ??


normally people enter 4-5 travels.

If this much means you brief this or consolidate it. But please add details in the last page of form 80...


----------



## BretSavage

Finally got my CPA assessment today after a long wait of about 2 months.

Lodged EOI with 75points, hoping to get an invite soon.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sivakumar s s

BretSavage said:


> Finally got my CPA assessment today after a long wait of about 2 months.
> 
> Lodged EOI with 75points, hoping to get an invite soon.:fingerscrossed:


Many congrats dear BretSavage,

So one Great Final step.......

All the best

Nice to hear about your 75 points (Language ability = 20 points)


----------



## BretSavage

sivakumar s s said:


> Many congrats dear BretSavage,
> 
> So one Great Final step.......
> 
> All the best
> 
> Nice to hear about your 75 points (Language ability = 20 points)


Thx alot bro.....Language Ability =10points.

I got points for my studies in Australia...20
Age - 30
English- 10
Experience - 10
Partner Skills-5


----------



## nishantpatil

hi all,
finally i applied my EOI on 27th Jan.
Next cycle of invitation likely to be on 6th Feb 2015. Hope I get invite at this cycle. 

I hav 3 questions

Q1) My ACS will expire on 3rd Feb. I have applied my EOI on 27th Jan. Am I still in safe zone. 
Q2) I am indian but currently working in Malaysia. How do I apply for Indian PCC. Do I need to go to India for the same or I can apply from Indian High Commission in Malaysia. 
Q3) My wife works in India how ever she holds Malaysian Dependent visa. She visits malaysia often during holidays. Dose she need a PCC from malaysia too or only indian PCC is enough.


----------



## sameer7106

nishantpatil said:


> hi all,
> finally i applied my EOI on 27th Jan.
> Next cycle of invitation likely to be on 6th Feb 2015. Hope I get invite at this cycle.
> 
> I hav 3 questions
> 
> Q1) My ACS will expire on 3rd Feb. I have applied my EOI on 27th Jan. Am I still in safe zone.
> Q2) I am indian but currently working in Malaysia. How do I apply for Indian PCC. Do I need to go to India for the same or I can apply from Indian High Commission in Malaysia.
> Q3) My wife works in India how ever she holds Malaysian Dependent visa. She visits malaysia often during holidays. Dose she need a PCC from malaysia too or only indian PCC is enough.


Hi mate,

1) NO 
2) NO IDEA
3) IF SHE STAYED FOR MORE THAN 12 MONTHS IN MALAYSIA, THEN YES, ELSE NO.

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## NMCHD

nishantpatil said:


> hi all,
> finally i applied my EOI on 27th Jan.
> Next cycle of invitation likely to be on 6th Feb 2015. Hope I get invite at this cycle.
> 
> I hav 3 questions
> 
> Q1) My ACS will expire on 3rd Feb. I have applied my EOI on 27th Jan. Am I still in safe zone.
> Q2) I am indian but currently working in Malaysia. How do I apply for Indian PCC. Do I need to go to India for the same or I can apply from Indian High Commission in Malaysia.
> Q3) My wife works in India how ever she holds Malaysian Dependent visa. She visits malaysia often during holidays. Dose she need a PCC from malaysia too or only indian PCC is enough.


Hi,

I think your assessment needs to be valid when you are invited to apply. Senior expats might be able to throw more light on this. 

Rgds


----------



## NMCHD

Hi all,

I have few queries regarding the final step - i.e. visa application. 

1) What are the steps involved after you click on the Apply Visa button in Skillselect. Just want to be sure that I have all the prerequisites before I click on that button. 

2) Also can we exit from the page without saving the page, in case I just want to have a sneak peek in the window. 

3) What does "Date of effect" mean, and does it have any implications.

4) How long does an Indian PCC take.

5) Is there any long form to be filled, so that I initiate the process on a Sunday, when I have time.

Rgds


----------



## sivakumar s s

nishantpatil said:


> hi all,
> finally i applied my EOI on 27th Jan.
> Next cycle of invitation likely to be on 6th Feb 2015. Hope I get invite at this cycle.
> 
> I hav 3 questions
> 
> Q1) My ACS will expire on 3rd Feb. I have applied my EOI on 27th Jan. Am I still in safe zone. *I presume you skill assessment in feb 2014. If so you are in safe zone*
> Q2) I am indian but currently working in Malaysia. How do I apply for Indian PCC. Do I need to go to India for the same or I can apply from Indian High Commission in Malaysia. *Indian High Commission in Malaysia. Check more details with VFS global as well*
> Q3) My wife works in India how ever she holds Malaysian Dependent visa. She visits malaysia often during holidays. Dose she need a PCC from malaysia too or only indian PCC is enough.*Not required for your spouse and assume her period of stay is not more than 12 months in Malaysia*


Please find answer in bold form


----------



## sivakumar s s

NMCHD said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have few queries regarding the final step - i.e. visa application.
> 
> 1) What are the steps involved after you click on the Apply Visa button in Skillselect. Just want to be sure that I have all the prerequisites before I click on that button. *I guess it will navigate to Immi site to create an account*
> 
> 2) Also can we exit from the page without saving the page, in case I just want to have a sneak peek in the window. *:noidea:*
> 
> 3) What does "Date of effect" mean, and does it have any implications.*not getting the question. Wait for inputs from other expats*
> 
> 4) How long does an Indian PCC take.*same day if same address with passport else will take 15-30 days depends on speed of police verification*
> 
> 5) Is there any long form to be filled, so that I initiate the process on a Sunday, when I have time. *Yes Form 80*
> 
> Rgds


Please find the suggestions in bold form


----------



## nehajn2000

Hi,

Anyone who can guide me , if is it necessary to be employed or working when we file EOI?

Thanks

Neha


----------



## nehajn2000

Hi,

Please guide:

I stayed in Australia for 2 years from 2007 to 2009 and had Police verification done then but it is not valid.
I haven't been to Australia again, should i get the police clearance done again, or will the previous one will do.

Appreciate your reply.

Thanks

Neha


----------



## VRS

nehajn2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please guide:
> 
> I stayed in Australia for 2 years from 2007 to 2009 and had Police verification done then but it is not valid.
> I haven't been to Australia again, should i get the police clearance done again, or will the previous one will do.
> 
> Appreciate your reply.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Neha


You should have new one, not older than one year.


----------



## VRS

nehajn2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone who can guide me , if is it necessary to be employed or working when we file EOI?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Neha


No.


----------



## nehajn2000

Thanks for your quick reply.


----------



## nehajn2000

Hi VRS,

Thanks for your quick reply, but i am so confused because so many agents in delhi who help in australian immigration told me i have to currently working at the time of filing EOI, if not chances of rejection becomes high.

Thanks


----------



## BRam111

nehajn2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please guide:
> 
> I stayed in Australia for 2 years from 2007 to 2009 and had Police verification done then but it is not valid.
> I haven't been to Australia again, should i get the police clearance done again, or will the previous one will do.
> 
> Appreciate your reply.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Neha


Hi Neha,

Yes, you have to get PCC again. PCC is valid for 2 years only.

Ram


----------



## VRS

nehajn2000 said:


> Hi VRS,
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply, but i am so confused because so many agents in delhi who help in australian immigration told me i have to currently working at the time of filing EOI, if not chances of rejection becomes high.
> 
> Thanks


No, i do not think so. I am not able to answer this perfectly as I do not have references. All I can conclude id with the help of the question with skills assessment, they ask, have you worked for 3 years in the last 5 years (in case you are claiming points for 3 years of job or more) or 5 years of the last 8 years (in case you are claiming points for 5 years or more).

Please inquire further. Sorry not able to give a 100% answer.


----------



## JonDoe

*Do we need to get ACS certificate Notarised/Attested?*

I was wondering if I need to get the ACS certificate Notarised or Attested while filling the Visa documents


----------



## nehajn2000

Hi, Thanks for your reply. I am not claiming any points for work-experience.
I am claiming for Age, qualification,English and partner skills as i don't have much work ex to meet suitability criteria for ACS.

Thank you

Neha


----------



## nehajn2000

Thanks Ram. I really appreciate it.


----------



## BRam111

JonDoe said:


> I was wondering if I need to get the ACS certificate Notarised or Attested while filling the Visa documents


Hi Jon,

I do not think so. You find submit the PDF you got from ACS directly.

Ram


----------



## BRam111

nehajn2000 said:


> Hi, Thanks for your reply. I am not claiming any points for work-experience.
> I am claiming for Age, qualification,English and partner skills as i don't have much work ex to meet suitability criteria for ACS.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Neha


Hi Neha,

Just to get it right...you are still applying for ACS right? To my knowledge ACS is necessary for 189 even though you are not claiming points.

Ram


----------



## cantthinkofone

VRS said:


> No, i do not think so. I am not able to answer this perfectly as I do not have references. All I can conclude id with the help of the question with skills assessment, they ask, have you worked for 3 years in the last 5 years (in case you are claiming points for 3 years of job or more) or 5 years of the last 8 years (in case you are claiming points for 5 years or more).
> 
> Please inquire further. Sorry not able to give a 100% answer.


hey VRS,

i just wanted to confirm that if I am not claiming any points for work experience i won't need to submit anything related to work at all, like payslips and employment letters etc? my breakdown for points is:

age: 25
bachelors: 15
english: 20 

so total = 60

so all I'm doing is getting a migration skills assessment (from EA in my case) to state that my degree is recognized in australia..would this be sufficient to get a grant?


----------



## cantthinkofone

kingcantona7 said:


> ideally it should be on 9th, being the second monday of that month
> however, it mentioned in the website no reason not to belive


invitations are all on friday now.. so the next round is feb 13


----------



## BretSavage

cantthinkofone said:


> hey VRS,
> 
> i just wanted to confirm that if I am not claiming any points for work experience i won't need to submit anything related to work at all, like payslips and employment letters etc? my breakdown for points is:
> 
> age: 25
> bachelors: 15
> english: 20
> 
> so total = 60
> 
> so all I'm doing is getting a migration skills assessment (from EA in my case) to state that my degree is recognized in australia..would this be sufficient to get a grant?


Yes the degree assessment will be sufficient, if you are not claiming points for it...no need to submit documents.


----------



## nehajn2000

Hi Ram,

Yes, i am applying for ACS but not claiming points for work-ex. I am claiming points only for post grad from sydney, age and english.
Will that be sufficient for EOI.

Thanks for your quick reply , i appreciate it.

Neha


----------



## BRam111

nehajn2000 said:


> Hi Ram,
> 
> Yes, i am applying for ACS but not claiming points for work-ex. I am claiming points only for post grad from sydney, age and english.
> Will that be sufficient for EOI.
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply , i appreciate it.
> 
> Neha


Yes, thats good enough.


----------



## jaykaka

Hi,
I hope someone can help me with this.
I have results of skills assessment and ielts. Is it required to certify those as true copies same as educational certificates before submitting EOI, State nominations and Lodged Visa Application? 
Thank you.


----------



## Aranaszek

Hi All,

probably this has been asked already hundreds of times, but when can I expect an invitation with 65 points (261313) ?

Cheers!


----------



## XINGSINGH

Aranaszek said:


> Hi All,
> 
> probably this has been asked already hundreds of times, but when can I expect an invitation with 65 points (261313) ?
> 
> Cheers!


Next round


----------



## VRS

jaykaka said:


> Hi,
> I hope someone can help me with this.
> I have results of skills assessment and ielts. Is it required to certify those as true copies same as educational certificates before submitting EOI, State nominations and Lodged Visa Application?
> Thank you.


No.... Not required


----------



## VRS

cantthinkofone said:


> hey VRS,
> 
> i just wanted to confirm that if I am not claiming any points for work experience i won't need to submit anything related to work at all, like payslips and employment letters etc? my breakdown for points is:
> 
> age: 25
> bachelors: 15
> english: 20
> 
> so total = 60
> 
> so all I'm doing is getting a migration skills assessment (from EA in my case) to state that my degree is recognized in australia..would this be sufficient to get a grant?


do you have 2 years of Work Exp??


----------



## VRS

cantthinkofone said:


> hey VRS,
> 
> i just wanted to confirm that if I am not claiming any points for work experience i won't need to submit anything related to work at all, like payslips and employment letters etc? my breakdown for points is:
> 
> age: 25
> bachelors: 15
> english: 20
> 
> so total = 60
> 
> so all I'm doing is getting a migration skills assessment (from EA in my case) to state that my degree is recognized in australia..would this be sufficient to get a grant?


And also for USA PCC plz joint his thread:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...939-usa-police-clearance-certificate-144.html


----------



## Tejil

guys I wanted to check if we update our EOI with some new detail like change in passport no etc does it start recalculating the submission date, and takes the new updation date as the submission date?

pl guide


----------



## amit101

Tejil said:


> guys I wanted to check if we update our EOI with some new detail like change in passport no etc does it start recalculating the submission date, and takes the new updation date as the submission date?
> 
> pl guide


Yes it does.


----------



## Parthvader89

Hi everyone,

Just joined in today, lots of people in a similar situation as me. 

I submitted my EOI on the 27th of Jan with 65 points. None for work experience, just age(30), education(15) and IELTS (20). I even got a receipt confirming my claim of 65 points so I expect this should fetch me an invite in the next round? Please correct me if I'm wrong.

More importantly, does anyone know when the next round is? I've been holding my breath for days now. Will it be 2nd, 6th, 9th or 13th of Feb. Some people say it's the 1st and 3rd Monday/Friday, others say it's 2nd and 3rd. The past rounds don't follow any single trend.


----------



## Tejil

another quick question,,quite an important one, 
for 190, state applied VIC, if you want to update anything like your latest IELTS scores or change in passport no would you update the appropriate EOI ?or inform the VIC separately? if you have to inform the state separately, then how?


----------



## cantthinkofone

VRS said:


> do you have 2 years of Work Exp??


i have 1 and a half years, will be 2 years coming this august. no points claimed for work.


----------



## cantthinkofone

amit101 said:


> Yes it does.


no, it doesn't, you don't need Passport Number when submitting an EOI. you only need it when lodging the visa app. and even if EOI DOES require a passport number, it only recalculates your date of effect if there is a change in number of points like new work experience or age. so the answer is no.


----------



## VRS

cantthinkofone said:


> i have 1 and a half years, will be 2 years coming this august. no points claimed for work.


For assessment how many years have you shown??


----------



## VRS

cantthinkofone said:


> i have 1 and a half years, will be 2 years coming this august. no points claimed for work.


Once you have your skills assessment in your hand, no need to show experience.


----------



## cantthinkofone

VRS said:


> For assessment how many years have you shown??


a bit confusing here.. what do you mean? I'm still waiting EA skills assessment. should get outcome this week. i am only doing the most basic qualification assessment for my bachelor's degree. i didn't do any of that work employment assessment because i am not claiming points as i have under 3 years experience. 

am i doing this right or am i missing something here..


----------



## VRS

cantthinkofone said:


> a bit confusing here.. what do you mean? I'm still waiting EA skills assessment. should get outcome this week. i am only doing the most basic qualification assessment for my bachelor's degree. i didn't do any of that work employment assessment because i am not claiming points as i have under 3 years experience.
> 
> am i doing this right or am i missing something here..


Unable to understand how you claiming points on EOI skillselect without giving skills assessment number?


----------



## cantthinkofone

VRS said:


> Unable to understand how you claiming points on EOI skillselect without giving skills assessment number?


EOI not submitted yet.. waiting for skill assessment outcome letter, then only submit....

Age: 25 points
Bachelors degree (waiting for EA to give +ve outcome): 15 points
ENglish: 20 points

TOTAL: 60 points

the skills assessment i done is just purely for my degree.. not claiming any points for employment, as I have under 3 years experience.. to get the 5 points for work experience overseas need 3 years minimum...


----------



## Surbhi

Hi all 
I've submitted eoi application with 60 points for 261112 system analyst on 29th Jan15 . any idea by when should i expect an invite?


----------



## jre05

Surbhi said:


> Hi all
> I've submitted eoi application with 60 points for 261112 system analyst on 29th Jan15 . any idea by when should i expect an invite?


Surbhi, wow seeing your name, I get the feeling of classic 1980s Surbhi songs in Doordarshan black and white, the only television and channel in India at that time. 

You should expect invite soon, do a little research on there in the website of immigration about last invitation points and cut off dates etc, you will get some idea.

All the best to you.


----------



## jyothi318

*Query regarding work experience - EOI*

Hi All,

I am working for an IT firm for 8.5yrs. However as I a mechanical engineer working in IT, ACS has recognized only 2.5yrs of my experience.
Do i have to mention only this experience of 2.5yrs in the EOI or complete work experience?
Please clarify.

Thanks.


----------



## VRS

Surbhi said:


> Hi all
> I've submitted eoi application with 60 points for 261112 system analyst on 29th Jan15 . any idea by when should i expect an invite?


Next round, if not surely next to next round. Not later.


----------



## VRS

cantthinkofone said:


> EOI not submitted yet.. waiting for skill assessment outcome letter, then only submit....
> 
> Age: 25 points
> Bachelors degree (waiting for EA to give +ve outcome): 15 points
> ENglish: 20 points
> 
> TOTAL: 60 points
> 
> the skills assessment i done is just purely for my degree.. not claiming any points for employment, as I have under 3 years experience.. to get the 5 points for work experience overseas need 3 years minimum...


Ok, go-ahead. Good luck.


----------



## jyothi318

*Could anyone please clarify this query*



jyothi318 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am working for an IT firm for 8.5yrs. However as I a mechanical engineer working in IT, ACS has recognized only 2.5yrs of my experience.
> Do i have to mention only this experience of 2.5yrs in the EOI or complete work experience?
> Please clarify.
> 
> Thanks.


Could anyone please clarify this query.


----------



## KeeDa

jyothi318 said:


> Could anyone please clarify this query.


2.5 years as relevant experience and the rest as non-relevant experience - i.e. 0 points against your work experience.


----------



## BretSavage

jyothi318 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am working for an IT firm for 8.5yrs. However as I a mechanical engineer working in IT, ACS has recognized only 2.5yrs of my experience.
> Do i have to mention only this experience of 2.5yrs in the EOI or complete work experience?
> Please clarify.
> 
> Thanks.


You need to mention full 10 years.

Mark down 2.5years as relevant and remaining as non relevant.


----------



## funkyzoom

jyothi318 said:


> Could anyone please clarify this query.


You can mention all your experience in your EOI, but only mark those 2.5 years recognized by ACS as 'relevant'.


----------



## yashdeepsingh

XINGSINGH said:


> Next round


May be, but draw takes place on seniority basis. For eg If 10 people has submitted EOI with 65 points then those will be invited who has submitted it earlier. 

Cheers
Yash


----------



## jyothi318

*EOI work experience query*



ToyTowner said:


> 2.5 years as relevant experience and the rest as non-relevant experience - i.e. 0 points against your work experience.


Thanks for your reply.
Yes, I am not receiving any points for my experience. So do I have to mention only 2.5 yrs as my work experience in EOI or the complete employment period of 8.5 yrs?


----------



## KeeDa

jyothi318 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Yes, I am not receiving any points for my experience. So do I have to mention only 2.5 yrs as my work experience in EOI or the complete employment period of 8.5 yrs?


You have to mention the complete work experience and break it down as follows:
2.5 years = relevant
6 years = not-relevant

I suggest you go ahead and login to get a better understanding of how to do this break-up in their web user interface.


----------



## Tejil

jyothi318 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am working for an IT firm for 8.5yrs. However as I a mechanical engineer working in IT, ACS has recognized only 2.5yrs of my experience.
> Do i have to mention only this experience of 2.5yrs in the EOI or complete work experience?
> Please clarify.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Jyothi,

please mention complete wrork ex, and in the option whether its a relevant skilled work ex choose yes for those 2.5 years and no for the remaining exp, 
its for them to evaluate(internally) your points for 2.5 yrs out of total 8 yrs etc


----------



## Surbhi

jre05 said:


> Surbhi, wow seeing your name, I get the feeling of classic 1980s Surbhi songs in Doordarshan black and white, the only television and channel in India at that time.
> 
> You should expect invite soon, do a little research on there in the website of immigration about last invitation points and cut off dates etc, you will get some idea.
> 
> All the best to you.


Ha ha ... Yeah it was a popular TV show. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Surbhi

VRS said:


> Next round, if not surely next to next round. Not later.


Alright. Thanks for that. Cheers


----------



## BRam111

sood2gagan said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I have got 6.5 bands in ielts and 5 years of experience in mechanical engineering. My assessment is under process. The problem here is that i still need 5 points for PR which i can only get from State sponsorship. I noticed that most states required 7 each for sponsorship and those who don't requires job offer. How could i able to get job offer by my own without visiting that place? I heard my skill select. If my assesment turns positive. Should my send my name for eoi in skill select with six each band only? Is there a chance i will get selected for sponsorship without offer? Plz advice. Else i have to go for ielts again


Hi Sood2gagan

Improving IELTS or PTE A is far better option than waiting for sponsorship.

Ram


----------



## sood2gagan

Thank you ram. That is something i was planning if no other option works for me. Any idea how long does it take to get sponsorship for 6 each band?? My others states demands 7 each when the person become already eligible for independent visa under 190.


----------



## BRam111

sood2gagan said:


> Thank you ram. That is something i was planning if no other option works for me. Any idea how long does it take to get sponsorship for 6 each band?? My others states demands 7 each when the person become already eligible for independent visa under 190.


Not sure man. Sorry I do not have that information.


----------



## johnchacks

Dears,

I got my visa lodge status as finalized on Dec14(process done through immigration consultant). But not yet received the grant till now. So when I checked with my agent , he said I had received two Skill access outcome. In the intial outcome, my overseas experience was not mentioned. With this outcome he lodged EOI. and one month later EA, given an updated outcome with my overseas experience, based on the request follow-up by consultant. And he lodged the new outcome for EOI grant(Visa lodge phase). Now the case officer pointed out this two dissimilarity and requested for senior case officer referral. Senior case officer put it on hold seems to be , eventhough my agent is following up.
Does it will impact my migration plan, iam little worried in the last minutes, as I been prepared for migration , seeing the finalized status.
your feedbacks.
Warm Regards,
John


----------



## Analyst23

*Feb 2015 - EOI invite*

Hey friends,
In case of EOI for February, Invitation for next rounds are on 13 February 2015 and 27 February 2015.

So if I fill my EOI before 13th Feb 2015 (i.e by 12 Feb 2015),will my application be considered for invitation? I wish to know the cutoff date for individual invitation rounds.


----------



## gurumurthal

Analyst23 said:


> Hey friends,
> In case of EOI for February, Invitation for next rounds are on 13 February 2015 and 27 February 2015.
> 
> So if I fill my EOI before 13th Feb 2015 (i.e by 12 Feb 2015),will my application be considered for invitation? I wish to know the cutoff date for individual invitation rounds.


How many points are you scoring ?


----------



## Analyst23

gurumurthal said:


> How many points are you scoring ?



60 points


----------



## KeeDa

I don't think anyone outside the system would know things like "cut off date". It would help experts on this forum answer to your queries if you could update your signature with your visa sub-class and total points. Even then, whether or not you receive an invite in the upcoming round cannot be predicted accurately. The system has its own way to workout these things. Ref: 9 January 2015 round results for instance.


----------



## Analyst23

ToyTowner said:


> I don't think anyone outside the system would know things like "cut off date". It would help experts on this forum answer to your queries if you could update your signature with your visa sub-class and total points. Even then, whether or not you receive an invite in the upcoming round cannot be predicted accurately. The system has its own way to workout these things. Ref: 9 January 2015 round results for instance.



Visa sub class : 189
Points : 60

EOI is valid for 60 days. Suppose i lodge it by the end of this week.
Feb invitation rounds are on 13th & 27th
and March dates are yet to be announced. 
So technically, i would be considered for 4 invitation rounds ( till March end)
Is my analysis correct?


----------



## KeeDa

No no... the 60 days that I mentioned was in this scenario:

- On day x, your EOI receives an invitation.
- You fail to use this invitation (i.e. you don't apply for the visa) until x+60 days.


----------



## Tanu26

Hi
i have submitted my eoi with 60 on 30 jan 2015 in 261111 (business analyst) as i have just looked into the page of occupation ceiling its states that 1576 filled out 1620. will i get invite or not or do i have to wait for to to long? pls shed some light on that.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## amitnm1991

Tanu26 said:


> Hi
> i have submitted my eoi with 60 on 30 jan 2015 in 261111 (business analyst) as i have just looked into the page of occupation ceiling its states that 1576 filled out 1620. will i get invite or not or do i have to wait for to to long? pls shed some light on that.:fingerscrossed:


I as well submitted my EOI for BA on the 30th of Jan.

Lets see what happens, as the ceiling is coming close to the limit. 

Are you an on-shore applicant?


----------



## sood2gagan

BRam111 said:


> Hi Sood2gagan Improving IELTS or PTE A is far better option than waiting for sponsorship. Ram


 hey, i have filed my cdr through ielts and planing for pte now. So i will file my eoi and pr with pte . Will this effect my process??


----------



## Tanu26

amitnm1991 said:


> I as well submitted my EOI for BA on the 30th of Jan.
> 
> Lets see what happens, as the ceiling is coming close to the limit.
> 
> Are you an on-shore applicant?


hope we get invite :fingerscrossed:
nope im offshore n u ?


----------



## amitnm1991

On shore.. I really want to get through.


----------



## honeyarya

Can anyone tell me the process to submit EOI and Documents required for proof


----------



## blak3

honeyarya said:


> Can anyone tell me the process to submit EOI and Documents required for proof


how luccky you are!! i am right on

SkillSelect


----------



## joeytriviani

cantthinkofone said:


> EOI not submitted yet.. waiting for skill assessment outcome letter, then only submit....
> 
> Age: 25 points
> Bachelors degree (waiting for EA to give +ve outcome): 15 points
> ENglish: 20 points
> 
> TOTAL: 60 points
> 
> the skills assessment i done is just purely for my degree.. not claiming any points for employment, as I have under 3 years experience.. to get the 5 points for work experience overseas need 3 years minimum...


Listen. 
You should have mentioned your work experience in your assessment because as far as i know, for NSW you need to show your work exerience for atleast 1 year out of last 9 or 10 years.
otherwise you might not be eligible at all.


----------



## cantthinkofone

joeytriviani said:


> Listen.
> You should have mentioned your work experience in your assessment because as far as i know, for NSW you need to show your work exerience for atleast 1 year out of last 9 or 10 years.
> otherwise you might not be eligible at all.


i strongly and respectfully disagree mate. I'm applying for 189, not 190. 190 needs 1-2 years of experience before nomination for most states. and there is no reason to mention work experience in my assessment when I'm not even claiming points for it. I'm only 24 and have been working for 1.5 years offshore. you need 3 years offshore skilled employment to claim 5 points.


----------



## Tanu26

honeyarya said:


> Can anyone tell me the process to submit EOI and Documents required for proof


go on to skill select page creat an login and start filling your details.
you dont need the proof during submitting ur eoi but when u get invite u must need to show the proofs on behalf of points claimed.
you need ur skill assessment, ur qualification docs, ielts score, exp docs.


----------



## Tanu26

amitnm1991 said:


> On shore.. I really want to get through.


hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## BRam111

sood2gagan said:


> hey, i have filed my cdr through ielts and planing for pte now. So i will file my eoi and pr with pte . Will this effect my process??


Sorry I do not know what is cdr...


----------



## sweetmann27

Hi,

Need some clarification while filling up the EOI.

Do we need to mention actual experience date of particular company in experice details of EOI or what the expereince mentioned by ACS,should we mention that?

For e.g

The following employment after April 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled

level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 



Dates: 04/07 - 10/11 (4yrs 6mths) 

Position: SENIOR ASSOCIATE 

Employer: GENPACT 

Country: INDIA 

Dates: 12/11 - 11/14 (2yrs 11mths) 

Position: ASSISTANT CONSULTANT 

Employer: TATA CONSULTANCY SERVICES 

Country: INDIA

What should i fill up,deduction experince or what..

please advise.

Thanks
Manju


----------



## sood2gagan

BRam111 said:


> Sorry I do not know what is cdr...


 its the migration skill assessment that is required for pr under section 189 and 190.


----------



## hasanab243

sweetmann27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need some clarification while filling up the EOI.
> 
> Do we need to mention actual experience date of particular company in experice details of EOI or what the expereince mentioned by ACS,should we mention that?
> 
> For e.g
> 
> The following employment after April 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> 
> level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 04/07 - 10/11 (4yrs 6mths)
> 
> Position: SENIOR ASSOCIATE
> 
> Employer: GENPACT
> 
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 12/11 - 11/14 (2yrs 11mths)
> 
> Position: ASSISTANT CONSULTANT
> 
> Employer: TATA CONSULTANCY SERVICES
> 
> Country: INDIA
> 
> What should i fill up,deduction experince or what..
> 
> please advise.
> 
> Thanks
> Manju


You shd fill like following has been stated 

From 04/07 to 04/09
Comy-genpect 

Non relevent experience 

From 05/09 to 10/11

Relevent experience 
Comy-Genpect

From 12/11 to 11/14
Relevent expeience
Comy TCS

THANKS


----------



## XINGSINGH

sweetmann27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need some clarification while filling up the EOI.
> 
> Do we need to mention actual experience date of particular company in experice details of EOI or what the expereince mentioned by ACS,should we mention that?
> 
> For e.g
> 
> The following employment after April 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> 
> level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 04/07 - 10/11 (4yrs 6mths)
> 
> Position: SENIOR ASSOCIATE
> 
> Employer: GENPACT
> 
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 12/11 - 11/14 (2yrs 11mths)
> 
> Position: ASSISTANT CONSULTANT
> 
> Employer: TATA CONSULTANCY SERVICES
> 
> Country: INDIA
> 
> What should i fill up,deduction experince or what..
> 
> please advise.
> 
> Thanks
> Manju


From May 2009 mark all your experience relevant before that all will be non relevant and divide genpact into 2 parts experience till april 2009 and experience from may 2009


----------



## XINGSINGH

hasanab243 said:


> You shd fill like following has been stated
> 
> From 04/07 to 04/09
> Comy-genpect
> 
> Non relevent experience
> 
> From 05/09 to 10/11
> 
> Relevent experience
> Comy-Genpect
> 
> From 12/11 to 11/14
> Relevent expeience
> Comy TCS
> 
> THANKS


Perfect


----------



## sweetmann27

*update my EOI*

Thanks, one more thing if i update my EOI then submitted date would change or it will be the same as earlier..

Please


----------



## XINGSINGH

sweetmann27 said:


> Thanks, one more thing if i update my EOI then submitted date would change or it will be the same as earlier..
> 
> Please


Date and time both. Do it before next draw else wrong information will be updated


----------



## dineshngct

Hi friends,

Need some advice on EOI application on How many family members.

In my case I am applying for myself, my spouse and son.

in EOI for how many family members I should say 2 or 3(including me)?


----------



## jyothi318

Hi All,

When are the invitations issued for this month? As per the previous round dates it seems to be 6th Feb. I have submitted the EOI with 65 points and waiting for the invite. 

Thanks.


----------



## Analyst23

13 Feb 2015


----------



## jyothi318

Thanks for the reply.

Are you sure its 13th feb? coz in jan the rounds were on 9th and 23rd, so leaving the next friday (30th Jan) isnt it supposed to be on 6th?

Please confirm.


----------



## BretSavage

jyothi318 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Are you sure its 13th feb? coz in jan the rounds were on 9th and 23rd, so leaving the next friday (30th Jan) isnt it supposed to be on 6th?
> 
> Please confirm.


Next invitation round is on 13th and 27th Feb of this month....it has been changed to second and fourth friday of month.


----------



## B4OZ

Hi All,

I have applied for EOI VIC as on 05-Jan-2015. Am still waiting for acknowledgement with 70 points under Project Manager occupation. Can someone let me know if anyone have applied on similar dates and time it take to receive acknowledgement.

Thanks


----------



## VRS

B4OZ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for EOI VIC as on 05-Jan-2015. Am still waiting for acknowledgement with 70 points under Project Manager occupation. Can someone let me know if anyone have applied on similar dates and time it take to receive acknowledgement.
> 
> Thanks


Is it Construction Project Manager?


----------



## jyothi318

oh Ok. Thanks for the details. I just checked the updated details in the skillselect website.

I have 2 quick questions.
1) The occupation description 'Developer Programmer' is not mentioned in the occupation ceiling list. Is that considered as "Software and Applications Programmers"?
2) In the page directed to 23-january-2015 invitation round, in the last note of the page - "Below points score and visa date of effect is for Skilled Independent (subclass 189)."
What does visa date of effect mean?

Please clarify.
Thanks.


----------



## B4OZ

VRS said:


> Is it Construction Project Manager?


No. 135112 ICT Project Manager


----------



## farhanvayani

Hi guys 
I am wondering that can I change occupation in EOI as nsw state sponsorship occupation list is coming soon and just wanna make sure if my current occupation won't be in list so I will go for another skil assessment and change in EOI ? 
Thanks


----------



## VRS

farhanvayani said:


> Hi guys
> I am wondering that can I change occupation in EOI as nsw state sponsorship occupation list is coming soon and just wanna make sure if my current occupation won't be in list so I will go for another skil assessment and change in EOI ?
> Thanks


NSW released new list.


----------



## nitmanit02

Hi Guys,
I have submitted EOI for 190 visa for Victoria state with 65 points on 6th Feb for 261313 (S/W Engg)
I will be appearing for PTE again on 5th March, if this time I get 79 in each section, I will apply for 189 category with 65 points.
(My ACS has resulted in 0 points (4 years not counted due to insuff docs), 5 spouse points (CSOL), PTE-10 points)

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## KeeDa

Nitin,

I am not 100% sure about this, but I think partners occupation on CSOL and yours on SOL (189) would not work in your favour for 189.


----------



## amebadha

Hi All

I have one query if anyone could answer me.

VETASSESS has assessed only last 5 years in my nominated occupation as highly relevant. However, I am in the same occupation since last 9 years. Which makes me eligible for 15 points in VISA application.

But with VETASSESS only assessing last 5 years (means 10 point), will this affect my points in EOI and subsequently in VISA application.

And How should I mention my employment details in EOI (I mean should I mention for ALL years or only those years which VETASSESS has mentioned in my assessment)

P.s: my VETASSESS application was in Nov14; means before new rules of assessment came in place. Hence outcome letter is not saying anything about "date deemed skilled"

Thanks in anticipation 

My Query thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/666226-eoi-employment-query.html


----------



## KeeDa

amebadha,

As already answered by someone in your thread, you can claim only 10 points. However, do mention the entire 9 years of your experience in EOI. 4 years as not-relevant, and the awarded 5 years as relevant.


----------



## amebadha

ToyTowner said:


> amebadha,
> 
> As already answered by someone in your thread, you can claim only 10 points. However, do mention the entire 9 years of your experience in EOI. 4 years as not-relevant, and the awarded 5 years as relevant.


Thanks

It just that they have assessed only 5 years

Let me Quote what it is written about Employment

"Employment assessed: XXXXX (11/2009 to 08/2014)
Based on the evidence provided, more than three year/s of employment is
assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an
appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
Assessment.
The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this
occupation."


----------



## nitmanit02

ToyTowner said:


> Nitin,
> 
> I am not 100% sure about this, but I think partners occupation on CSOL and yours on SOL (189) would not work in your favour for 189.


Hi ToyTowner,
Yes I agree. That's why I said.
Current situation: (190)
CSOL: 261313
Spouse CSOL: 263212
Age: 30
Education: 15
English(PTE): 10
Vic State Nom: 5
Spouse points: 5
Total: 65 for 190

2nd Situation (only if I receive 79 in each section of PTE)
SOL: 261313 (this is present in both SOL and CSOL)
Age: 30
Edu: 15
English: 20
Total: 65 for 189

Can you check if these scenarios are correct?

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## XINGSINGH

ToyTowner said:


> Nitin,
> 
> I am not 100% sure about this, but I think partners occupation on CSOL and yours on SOL (189) would not work in your favour for 189.


100 % right both occupations should be in same category either SOL or CSOL


----------



## XINGSINGH

amebadha said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have one query if anyone could answer me.
> 
> VETASSESS has assessed only last 5 years in my nominated occupation as highly relevant. However, I am in the same occupation since last 9 years. Which makes me eligible for 15 points in VISA application.
> 
> But with VETASSESS only assessing last 5 years (means 10 point), will this affect my points in EOI and subsequently in VISA application.
> 
> And How should I mention my employment details in EOI (I mean should I mention for ALL years or only those years which VETASSESS has mentioned in my assessment)
> 
> P.s: my VETASSESS application was in Nov14; means before new rules of assessment came in place. Hence outcome letter is not saying anything about "date deemed skilled"
> 
> Thanks in anticipation
> 
> My Query thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/666226-eoi-employment-query.html


No matter when ever you got assesed rules will apply for the day when you are filling your EOI. In employment section you need to mark skilled years as relevant and unskilled which are deducted as non relevant. In case you over claim then they may reject your case.

Though I will advise you to speak with your assesment body or dibp for better clarity.


----------



## nitmanit02

XINGSINGH said:


> 100 % right both occupations should be in same category either SOL or CSOL


Hi XingSingh,
Yes, correct, but my case is like this.

261313 (S/W engineer): This is present both in SOL as well as CSOL
263212(ICT Support Engineer): This is only present in CSOL (spouse ACS)

If I go with 190, I can claim spouse points as both are in CSOL
If 189, I cannot, as mine will be counted in SOL, and her's in CSOL

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## amebadha

XINGSINGH said:


> No matter when ever you got assesed rules will apply for the day when you are filling your EOI. In employment section you need to mark skilled years as relevant and unskilled which are deducted as non relevant. In case you over claim then they may reject your case.
> 
> Though I will advise you to speak with your assesment body or dibp for better clarity.


I have talked to my VETASSESS assessment officer.

Acc to him, they assess only for 5 years and in that too whether more than 3 yrs is skilled or not.
They do not have any criteria to assess upto 10 years.

I am really out of ideas of what to do.


----------



## amitnm1991

In my eoi I only mentioned relevant work experience as I cannot proved proof of the non relevant work I did back home because it wqs too short and I was paid with cash in hand.

Me not listing it will cause trouble?


----------



## blak3

sdeepak said:


> I have query with regards to Employment in the EOI...
> 
> Im have been working in MNC since Oct/2007 till date..in the acs letter it is mentioned as per the below:
> 
> The employment after October 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> hence do i need to mention my employment from oct 2007 or oct 2009 in EOI..please help


are you serious? you going to post in each and every thread?


----------



## amitnm1991

amitnm1991 said:


> In my eoi I only mentioned relevant work experience as I cannot proved proof of the non relevant work I did back home because it wqs too short and I was paid with cash in hand.
> 
> Me not listing it will cause trouble?


Anyone?


----------



## blak3

amitnm1991 said:


> Anyone?


yeah you can opt it out. its irrelevant. however dont mention it anywhere.


----------



## amitnm1991

blak3 said:


> yeah you can opt it out. its irrelevant. however dont mention it anywhere.


Cool thanks.

Have you applied for your EOI already? Which nomination did you apply for?


----------



## blak3

already got 189 a while back. BA.


----------



## amitnm1991

I lodged my EOI on the 30th of Jan, whats my chances for BA with 60 points?


----------



## blak3

amitnm1991 said:


> I lodged my EOI on the 30th of Jan, whats my chances for BA with 60 points?


I read somewhere there are liek 45 sllots left.if thats the case, IMO , chances are quite slim with 60 - many people go for that occupation. 65 would make it for sure.


----------



## amitnm1991

blak3 said:


> I read somewhere there are liek 45 sllots left.if thats the case, IMO , chances are quite slim with 60 - many people go for that occupation. 65 would make it for sure.


My friend applied for her EOI with 60 points under ICT BA, last year.

And for some odd reason ICT BA invitations were passing the ceiling limit. She got her invite later around June, 2014 where there were atleast 200+ extra invites sent off. 

I am confused in that regards.

Any idea?


----------



## blak3

amitnm1991 said:


> My friend applied for her EOI with 60 points under ICT BA, last year.
> 
> And for some odd reason ICT BA invitations were passing the ceiling limit. She got her invite later around June, 2014 where there were atleast 200+ extra invites sent off.
> 
> I am confused in that regards.
> 
> Any idea?


I dont know really. its all DIBP. no one knows whats behind the curtain.


----------



## amitnm1991

Is the pro rata concept behind this? Where the unused quota spaces get distributed?


----------



## ranjith418

Dear Friends,

I have 6+ years of IT experience in SAP. I completed BE ECE IN 2008. I got positive ACS report in Feb 2014.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313(Software Engineer ANZSCO code).

Your qualification has been assessed as follows

your bachelor of engineering in electronics & communication from anna university completed in 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after November 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of ANZSCO code.

Dates : 10/09 - 01/12 (2 yrs 3 months)
Position : SAP BASIS CONSULTANT
EMPLOYER : WIPRO TECHNOLOGIES
COUNTRY : INDIA

Dates : 01/12 - 07/12 (0 yrs 6 months)
Position : SAP BASIS CONSULTANT
EMPLOYER : ACS
COUNTRY : INDIA

Dates : 08/12 - 11/13 (1 yrs 3 months)
Position : SAP BASIS CONSULTANT
EMPLOYER : IBM India Pvt Ltd
COUNTRY : INDIA

when I submit EOI, should I mention the above experience as related employment or should I mention only below experience alone as related employment.

Dates : 12/13 - 02/15 (1 yrs 2 months)
Position : SAP BASIS CONSULTANT
EMPLOYER : IBM India Pvt Ltd
COUNTRY : INDIA

will DIBP consider my experience from October 2009 till February 2015 or just from November 2013 to February 2015? please guide me friends.

Thanks,
Ranjith


----------



## blak3

The following employment after November 2013 <--- This will be considered. So 1 year 2 months.


----------



## ranjith418

Dear Friends,

I have 6+ years of IT experience in SAP. I completed BE ECE IN 2008. I got positive ACS report in Feb 2014.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313(Software Engineer ANZSCO code).

Your qualification has been assessed as follows

your bachelor of engineering in electronics & communication from anna university completed in 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after November 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of ANZSCO code.

Dates : 10/09 - 01/12 (2 yrs 3 months)
Position : SAP BASIS CONSULTANT
EMPLOYER : WIPRO TECHNOLOGIES
COUNTRY : INDIA

Dates : 01/12 - 07/12 (0 yrs 6 months)
Position : SAP BASIS CONSULTANT
EMPLOYER : ACS
COUNTRY : INDIA

Dates : 08/12 - 11/13 (1 yrs 3 months)
Position : SAP BASIS CONSULTANT
EMPLOYER : IBM India Pvt Ltd
COUNTRY : INDIA

when I submit EOI, should I mention the above experience as related employment or should I mention only below experience alone as related employment.

Dates : 12/13 - 02/15 (1 yrs 2 months)
Position : SAP BASIS CONSULTANT
EMPLOYER : IBM India Pvt Ltd
COUNTRY : INDIA

will DIBP consider my experience from October 2009 till February 2015 or just from November 2013 to February 2015? please guide me friends.

Thanks,
Ranjith


----------



## blak3

you started a thread, posted in 2 other threads. The following employment after November 2013 <- so 1 year 2 months


----------



## XINGSINGH

blak3 said:


> you started a thread, posted in 2 other threads. The following employment after November 2013 <- so 1 year 2 months


Blak3 it's all anxiety which a person exhibits.


----------



## VRS

blak3 said:


> you started a thread, posted in 2 other threads. The following employment after November 2013 <- so 1 year 2 months


Take it easy bro, he is new.


----------



## amitnm1991

I hope I get my invite next round..


----------



## XINGSINGH

VRS said:


> Take it easy bro, he is new.


And it happens with all of us


----------



## amebadha

amebadha said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have one query if anyone could answer me.
> 
> VETASSESS has assessed only last 5 years in my nominated occupation as highly relevant. However, I am in the same occupation since last 9 years. Which makes me eligible for 15 points in VISA application.
> 
> But with VETASSESS only assessing last 5 years (means 10 point), will this affect my points in EOI and subsequently in VISA application.
> 
> And How should I mention my employment details in EOI (I mean should I mention for ALL years or only those years which VETASSESS has mentioned in my assessment)
> 
> P.s: my VETASSESS application was in Nov14; means before new rules of assessment came in place. Hence outcome letter is not saying anything about "date deemed skilled"
> 
> Thanks in anticipation
> 
> My Query thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/666226-eoi-employment-query.html





ToyTowner said:


> amebadha,
> 
> As already answered by someone in your thread, you can claim only 10 points. However, do mention the entire 9 years of your experience in EOI. 4 years as not-relevant, and the awarded 5 years as relevant.


So in short I am stuck with only 10 points, whereas I could have claimed 15 points if there was assessment of upto 10 years by VETASSESS.

Is there any way that I could get my employment assessed upto 10 years by VETASSESS. I have checked POINTS TEST - but it says about qualification only; nothing on Employment.

Please advice anyone

Thanks


----------



## XINGSINGH

amebadha said:


> So in short I am stuck with only 10 points, whereas I could have claimed 15 points if there was assessment of upto 10 years by VETASSESS.
> 
> Is there any way that I could get my employment assessed upto 10 years by VETASSESS. I have checked POINTS TEST - but it says about qualification only; nothing on Employment.
> 
> Please advice anyone
> 
> Thanks


Sivakumar please help


----------



## amebadha

XINGSINGH said:


> Sivakumar please help


is it sivakumar s s ?


----------



## XINGSINGH

amebadha said:


> is it sivakumar s s ?


Yes


----------



## amebadha

XINGSINGH said:


> Yes


I had already PM him yesterday about this. and today too after you suggested.

I think he might be busy.

Lets c what he has to say.

I really need all the advices and suggestions that anyone can give

Thanks all in anticipation


----------



## XINGSINGH

amebadha said:


> I had already PM him yesterday about this. and today too after you suggested.
> 
> I think he might be busy.
> 
> Lets c what he has to say.
> 
> I really need all the advices and suggestions that anyone can give
> 
> Thanks all in anticipation


I will request him


----------



## quantum24

ranjith418 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have 6+ years of IT experience in SAP. I completed BE ECE IN 2008. I got positive ACS report in Feb 2014.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313(Software Engineer ANZSCO code).
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows
> 
> your bachelor of engineering in electronics & communication from anna university completed in 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after November 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of ANZSCO code.
> 
> Dates : 10/09 - 01/12 (2 yrs 3 months)
> Position : SAP BASIS CONSULTANT
> EMPLOYER : WIPRO TECHNOLOGIES
> COUNTRY : INDIA
> 
> Dates : 01/12 - 07/12 (0 yrs 6 months)
> Position : SAP BASIS CONSULTANT
> EMPLOYER : ACS
> COUNTRY : INDIA
> 
> Dates : 08/12 - 11/13 (1 yrs 3 months)
> Position : SAP BASIS CONSULTANT
> EMPLOYER : IBM India Pvt Ltd
> COUNTRY : INDIA
> 
> when I submit EOI, should I mention the above experience as related employment or should I mention only below experience alone as related employment.
> 
> Dates : 12/13 - 02/15 (1 yrs 2 months)
> Position : SAP BASIS CONSULTANT
> EMPLOYER : IBM India Pvt Ltd
> COUNTRY : INDIA
> 
> will DIBP consider my experience from October 2009 till February 2015 or just from November 2013 to February 2015? please guide me friends.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ranjith



Hi Ranjith,

In your case, work ex from Nov'13 will be considered for points evaluation. Since it is overseas, it will fetch you 0 points.

While submitting EOI, mark only this experience as relevant. Pre Nov'13 work ex should be marked as irrelevant. In your case, you may need IELTS 8 to cross the threshold of 60 points.


----------



## samtbabu

from November 2013 to February 2015


----------



## XINGSINGH

samtbabu said:


> from November 2013 to February 2015


Which country you belong to and why so delay


----------



## Analyst23

Finally submitted the EOI

I see they started with 2500+ invites in July...now reduced to only 1200 invites this month

More ever, some IT occupations have occupation ceilings and invites on pro-rata basis

So keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## blak3

Analyst23 said:


> Finally submitted the EOI
> 
> I see they started with 2500+ invites in July...now reduced to only 1200 invites this month
> 
> More ever, some IT occupations have occupation ceilings and invites on pro-rata basis
> 
> So keeping my fingers crossed


just wondering.. you claimed 10 pts for ielts yeah?


----------



## Analyst23

blak3 said:


> just wondering.. you claimed 10 pts for ielts yeah?



yup min 7 in each band makes 10 points


----------



## blak3

Analyst23 said:


> yup min 7 in each band makes 10 points


kk cool  saw that u put 8 in bold in ur signature :fingerscrossed:


----------



## B4OZ

Anyone recently received +ve acknowledgement for 190 EOI ?


----------



## yashdeepsingh

Guys

Any invites this Monday? I guess no draw taken place. I have submitted for 189 261313.

Cheers
Yash


----------



## cantthinkofone

yashdeepsingh said:


> Guys
> 
> Any invites this Monday? I guess no draw taken place. I have submitted for 189 261313.
> 
> Cheers
> Yash


why don't you look at SkillSelect website for invitation round dates.. it clearly says Feb 13th ...


----------



## yashdeepsingh

cantthinkofone said:


> why don't you look at SkillSelect website for invitation round dates.. it clearly says Feb 13th ...


Thanks I havent, 

I will look now.

I heard now invitations are getting low as compared to last years draw. So worried.

Cheers
Yash


----------



## XINGSINGH

yashdeepsingh said:


> Thanks I havent,
> 
> I will look now.
> 
> I heard now invitations are getting low as compared to last years draw. So worried.
> 
> Cheers
> Yash


You will get it yash


----------



## yashdeepsingh

XINGSINGH said:


> You will get it yash


Thanks Singh Saab  appreciate your positivity ...

Cheers
Yash


----------



## amitnm1991

Whats my chances for an invite with 60 points under BA?

EOI lodged 30th Jan, 2015.


----------



## captain_hoomi

Guys I'm filling my EOI and I'm in education history section. Should I add my Microsoft Certifications to my education history? ACS has assessed them as equivalent to an AQF Diploma.


----------



## yashdeepsingh

amitnm1991 said:


> Whats my chances for an invite with 60 points under BA?
> 
> EOI lodged 30th Jan, 2015.


If there are not more people with more than 60 points and fewer senior EOI mates. Then fair chances...


----------



## yashdeepsingh

Folks

Can some one paste occupational sealings latest to this forum ... I am not getting them latest via normar search.

Appreciate
Yash


----------



## yashdeepsingh

yashdeepsingh said:


> Folks
> 
> Can some one paste occupational sealings latest to this forum ... I am not getting them latest via normar search.
> 
> Appreciate
> Yash


Ignore this. I got it.


----------



## mrtension

HI Everyone
What are the chances to get EOI for 189 for software engineer with 60 points
Thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

mrtension said:


> HI Everyone
> What are the chances to get EOI for 189 for software engineer with 60 points
> Thanks


Be 

If you are lucky will get in this round itself, Pray, there should be less applicants with 65 and above points....

no worries, if not in next round 100%


----------



## mandy2137

sivakumar s s said:


> Be
> 
> If you are lucky will get in this round itself, Pray, there should be less applicants with 65 and above points....
> 
> no worries, if not in next round 100%


Hey Siva, 

How are you? 

One query mate, I see ceilings for 2613 for 189, Ceiling value 5005 and Result to date 3237, could you please clarify me what does it mean? does it mean 3237 has been filled from 5005 or something else? 

Thanks


----------



## kingcantona7

thats right mandy2137.....out of 5005, 3237 is filled and 5005-3237 is left for the year..till june


----------



## mandy2137

kingcantona7 said:


> thats right mandy2137.....out of 5005, 3237 is filled and 5005-3237 is left for the year..till june


Thanks King, 

then they renew the list in July 2015? 

REGARDS


----------



## sivakumar s s

mandy2137 said:


> Hey Siva,
> 
> How are you?
> 
> One query mate, I see ceilings for 2613 for 189, Ceiling value 5005 and Result to date 3237, could you please clarify me what does it mean? does it mean 3237 has been filled from 5005 or something else?
> 
> Thanks


Doing good mate.....


answered by kingcantona


----------



## Sagarpar

yashdeepsingh said:


> Ignore this. I got it.


hi,

is there any provision to provide the scores of PTE-A in the EOI form?
kindly suggest


----------



## yashdeepsingh

Sagarpar said:


> hi,
> 
> is there any provision to provide the scores of PTE-A in the EOI form?
> kindly suggest


Yes, they ask you from the approved language test takwrs . you can pick it from the drop down.

Cheers
Yash


----------



## cfuture

Hi All, I have submitted EOI with 65 points under Software Engineer. When can i expect the invite?


----------



## XINGSINGH

cfuture said:


> Hi All, I have submitted EOI with 65 points under Software Engineer. When can i expect the invite?


Next round


----------



## XINGSINGH

mrtension said:


> HI Everyone
> What are the chances to get EOI for 189 for software engineer with 60 points
> Thanks


Next round


----------



## amitnm1991

Hi xxsinghxx,

What are my chances of getting an invite for 60 points under business analyst?

EOI lodged 30th of Jan.


----------



## idreamofoz

amitnm1991 said:


> Hi xxsinghxx,
> 
> What are my chances of getting an invite for 60 points under business analyst?
> 
> EOI lodged 30th of Jan.


I am pretty sure you'll get it in the next round provided business analyst doesn't touch its ceiling. Current status 1576/1620.

All the best!


----------



## kaurcool6

Hi guys,


NSW has opened an category 190 for all the categories. As I already filled an EOI under 489 (relative sponsorship) and been still waiting almost 7months under software engineer category. So should I remove my present EOI and fie a new one in NSW? Or what to do please guide me. Or they have any particular condition which I dont know yet? I have 2 years +ve skill assessment from ACS. Please guide me if anyone has any ideas? And onemore thing NSW said we can file between feb to iune so they are open till june? Or should I proceed now?

Thanks


----------



## XINGSINGH

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> NSW has opened an category 190 for all the categories. As I already filled an EOI under 489 (relative sponsorship) and been still waiting almost 7months under software engineer category. So should I remove my present EOI and fie a new one in NSW? Or what to do please guide me. Or they have any particular condition which I dont know yet? I have 2 years +ve skill assessment from ACS. Please guide me if anyone has any ideas? And onemore thing NSW said we can file between feb to iune so they are open till june? Or should I proceed now?
> 
> Thanks


Don't you have 60 points


----------



## kaurcool6

We are stuck in this category no notifications.....


----------



## kaurcool6

No we have 55 but with relative sponsorship its 65 now


----------



## kaurcool6

Any other solution?


----------



## 514149143

Hi Guys I have filed under 223311 Training and Development job code. I would be grateful if you cn tell me when cn I expect invite from South Australia or any other state...?


----------



## amebadha

Hi All,

I have got my IELTS results today on SMS (TRF still pending via courier)

L:8.5
R:8
W:6.5
S:7

Disappointed though with Writing. I expected atleast 7. So that with 7 in each, I can claim atleast 10 points.

Please advice whether to go for EoR (Re-Evaluation) or not?

I am very much confident that my writing was atleast 7 band

Thanks


----------



## mandy2137

amebadha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got my IELTS results today on SMS (TRF still pending via courier)
> 
> L:8.5
> R:8
> W:6.5
> S:7
> 
> Disappointed though with Writing. I expected atleast 7. So that with 7 in each, I can claim atleast 10 points.
> 
> Please advice whether to go for EoR (Re-Evaluation) or not?
> 
> I am very much confident that my writing was atleast 7 band
> 
> Thanks


Try a shot with PTE.


----------



## nitmanit02

amebadha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got my IELTS results today on SMS (TRF still pending via courier)
> 
> L:8.5
> R:8
> W:6.5
> S:7
> 
> Disappointed though with Writing. I expected atleast 7. So that with 7 in each, I can claim atleast 10 points.
> 
> Please advice whether to go for EoR (Re-Evaluation) or not?
> 
> I am very much confident that my writing was atleast 7 band
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
Best option try PTE-A exam. 
Many ppl have got nice scores in PTE after just missing by some points in IELTS. My scores in IELTS were L,W,R,S 9,7,7,6. Then I gave PTE-A. My scores are 74,77,87,87 in same order. U need min 65 each in each section for 10 points. I will give exam again on 5th march to get 79 in each section to claim 20 points (eq to ielts 8)
There is 1 thread (PTE academic). Its closed now, but u can refer the thread.

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## khanmujeebin

Guys please suggest ,
quick information required , I have got my new assessment with my master degree assessed however my previous ACS assessment with bachelor degree still valid .but in both the situation my points are same . I am but curious , at the moment i have EOI submitted from July selecting NSW SS 190 and right on the edge with 60 points incuding 5 points . query -shall i update my EOI and with New ACS reference or but since my previous assessment is valid and not making any change to total claim point ? or shall i remain be unchanged . problem is if i change i will last on the ranking or another thought is shall is submit a new EOI with updated information without effecting my existing EOI .I read on DIDP website it is mention that you can submit as many as EOI as long as you have valid evidence . in my case i do have valid evidence.but unknowingly i don't wont be get screwed .. Please suggest would be much appreciated.


----------



## Analyst23

khanmujeebin said:


> Guys please suggest ,
> quick information required , I have got my new assessment with my master degree assessed however my previous ACS assessment with bachelor degree still valid .but in both the situation my points are same . I am but curious , at the moment i have EOI submitted from July selecting NSW SS 190 and right on the edge with 60 points incuding 5 points . query -shall i update my EOI and with New ACS reference or but since my previous assessment is valid and not making any change to total claim point ? or shall i remain be unchanged . problem is if i change i will last on the ranking or another thought is shall is submit a new EOI with updated information without effecting my existing EOI .I read on DIDP website it is mention that you can submit as many as EOI as long as you have valid evidence . in my case i do have valid evidence.but unknowingly i don't wont be get screwed .. Please suggest would be much appreciated.


Not sure, but i think the system weeds out multiple EOI's. They might have a software which will find duplicated with passport number.. so you should have only one active EoI at any given point of time. Some one please confirm this!! Also, if you update EoI, then your DATE of EFFECT will also change and thereby you again go at the back of the queue.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Analyst23 said:


> Not sure, but i think the system weeds out multiple EOI's. They might have a software which will find duplicated with passport number.. so you should have only one active EoI at any given point of time. Some one please confirm this!! Also, if you update EoI, then your DATE of EFFECT will also change and thereby you again go at the back of the queue.


No you can have more than 1 eoi running simultaneously but visa subclass/Anszco should be different


----------



## ManpreetK

XINGSINGH said:


> No you can have more than 1 eoi running simultaneously but visa subclass/Anszco should be different


Hi Singh,
You had suggested to me to PTE once, so I am thinking to give it a try. Will try to get some more information on it.
Now I had a query that if I get score on Pte and my assessment is expiring in April, still I need to get it re-evaluated right under new guidelines.?
Secondly, if I file EOI will DIAC will accept old assessment which doesn't contain "skill requirement met date" as specified by NSW that they need in that particular format.(in case I get invit with new score that too till April). I know I am talking about rare case but just curious to know if DIAC also accepts new assessment letter format.

Thanks a lot for your earlier advices.


----------



## VRS

amebadha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got my IELTS results today on SMS (TRF still pending via courier)
> 
> L:8.5
> R:8
> W:6.5
> S:7
> 
> Disappointed though with Writing. I expected atleast 7. So that with 7 in each, I can claim atleast 10 points.
> 
> Please advice whether to go for EoR (Re-Evaluation) or not?
> 
> I am very much confident that my writing was atleast 7 band
> 
> Thanks


PLease give PTE-Academic instead of IELTS. Its a big time fooling around. I had exactly similar situation.


----------



## agoyal

Hi
Can anyone advice about the time of 13th feb eoi round?till what time i can apply to be considered in this round as i will get pte results on 13th only


----------



## meego1

So , do you guys suggest that multiple EOI's for same anzsco code can not exist? For example, if one one is in the invoted state, another active can not be there?


----------



## meego1

I mentioned my actual experience in EOI instead of assessed as relevant experience. I got 5 points for that and this creates all the problem. I did not even want those 5 pints because i would have had 65 points anyway.


----------



## BretSavage

agoyal said:


> Hi
> Can anyone advice about the time of 13th feb eoi round?till what time i can apply to be considered in this round as i will get pte results on 13th only


Most of the time it is 00:00hrs AEDT on 13 that will be around 7PM on 12 FEB india time.

You may submit your application before draw but invite depends on your points and queue in nominated code.


----------



## BretSavage

Planned system maintenance

Planned System Outage

From midnight Sunday 15 February until 4am Monday 16 February 2015 AEDT (UTC +10)

The following system will become unavailable during the above times:

SkillSelect clients will not be able to commence a visa application during the planned outage.
Should you receive a 'Server 500' error message during this time, you are encouraged to try again after 4am AEDT (UTC +10)

We apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## johnchacko

Can anybody advice on this



johnchacks said:


> Dears,
> 
> I got my visa lodge status as finalized on Dec14(process done through immigration consultant). But not yet received the grant till now. So when I checked with my agent , he said I had received two Skill access outcome. In the intial outcome, my overseas experience was not mentioned. With this outcome he lodged EOI. and one month later EA, given an updated outcome with my overseas experience, based on the request follow-up by consultant. And he lodged the new outcome for EOI grant(Visa lodge phase). Now the case officer pointed out this two dissimilarity and requested for senior case officer referral. Senior case officer put it on hold seems to be , eventhough my agent is following up.
> Does it will impact my migration plan, iam little worried in the last minutes, as I been prepared for migration , seeing the finalized status.
> your feedbacks.
> Warm Regards,
> John


----------



## mrtension

HI Everyone
as we all know that next Invitation round is tomorrow
can anyone advise when do they actually send invitations is it in the morning or later in the day
Thanks


----------



## VRS

mrtension said:


> HI Everyone
> as we all know that next Invitation round is tomorrow
> can anyone advise when do they actually send invitations is it in the morning or later in the day
> Thanks


Hi, at exactly 00:00 hrs of 13/Feb/15 in Aus the system initiates the exercise. In India we get them before 18:30 hrs of 12/Feb/15.


----------



## Manan85

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> NSW has opened an category 190 for all the categories. As I already filled an EOI under 489 (relative sponsorship) and been still waiting almost 7months under software engineer category. So should I remove my present EOI and fie a new one in NSW? Or what to do please guide me. Or they have any particular condition which I dont know yet? I have 2 years +ve skill assessment from ACS. Please guide me if anyone has any ideas? And onemore thing NSW said we can file between feb to iune so they are open till june? Or should I proceed now?
> 
> Thanks



Hi, 

I'm also waiting for invitation for 489 FS (65 points) since December 2014. When did you submit your EOI for Family sponsor visa? 
There was a member who got invitation in last round (23rd January), He submitted EOI in August 2014 with 65 points. If he got invitation then you should have got as well.. :confused2:


----------



## mrtension

Thanks VRS mate


----------



## BretSavage

Got my Invite....


----------



## agrimreaper

Got my invite


----------



## netspy

Congratulations guys...

@agrimreaper: Did you get an invite by email or did you check the skillset website?
How many points did you have as I also applied under ICT Business analyst with 65 points but did not receive any invite yet .
Applied on Jan 27th.


----------



## agrimreaper

netspy said:


> Congratulations guys...
> 
> @agrimreaper: Did you get an invite by email or did you check the skillset website?
> How many points did you have as I also applied under ICT Business analyst with 65 points but did not receive any invite yet .
> Applied on Jan 27th.


I checked the SkillSelect website. Applied with 65 points.


----------



## yashdeepsingh

agrimreaper said:


> Got my invite


Congratulations Matey !

I am waiting for the same. I guess not for me this time  

Cheers


----------



## cfuture

agrimreaper said:


> Got my invite


congratulations .. did you receive email or you checked the skill select online? i am also waiting with 65 points.


----------



## netspy

I stand corrected 
I logged into skillset website and the status says Invited  and I do see an Aplly Visa button popping up.
What are the next steps guys?


----------



## jyothi318

Got Invite......


----------



## agrimreaper

cfuture said:


> congratulations .. did you receive email or you checked the skill select online? i am also waiting with 65 points.


Checked SkillSelect website direct.


----------



## agrimreaper

yashdeepsingh said:


> Congratulations Matey !
> 
> I am waiting for the same. I guess not for me this time
> 
> Cheers


Did you login to SkillSelect and check? I did not receive any email so far from SkillSelect, but shows invited.


----------



## cfuture

wooww .. my status say "INVITED" ...


----------



## yashdeepsingh

Yohoo !!

Got it , check in the Login , its not via email as of now.

Cheers Guys


----------



## cantthinkofone

Do they give it in order of rank like one by one from highest to lowest? Still waiting for mine


----------



## agrimreaper

cantthinkofone said:


> Do they give it in order of rank like one by one from highest to lowest? Still waiting for mine


I guess they will invite to those with the highest point first then trickle down to the rest till they run out of invites for this round. Did you check the website direct? I also just received the email about the invite. I guess the system triggers first, and takes a while for the email to trigger.


----------



## cantthinkofone

agrimreaper said:


> I guess they will invite to those with the highest point first then trickle down to the rest till they run out of invites for this round. Did you check the website direct? I also just received the email about the invite. I guess the system triggers first, and takes a while for the email to trigger.


No invitation in website yet. Applied with 60 points, I see all of you have 65.


----------



## BretSavage

Yes its a point based system...from high to low and availability in your job code.


----------



## sweetchillies1989

BretSavage said:


> Yes its a point based system...from high to low and availability in your job code.


Yayyyy:welcome::welcome: I got an Inviteee


----------



## sweetchillies1989

BretSavage said:


> Yes its a point based system...from high to low and availability in your job code.


You would have got too. Please check  All the Best


----------



## amitnm1991

Are the invites still being rolled out?

Or that is it, it is done?


----------



## kamave

Checked email this morning, got the invite  very content to be a lucky one among the unexpended 44 in the Business/System Analyst category. Good luck to all!


----------



## amitnm1991

amitnm1991 said:


> Are the invites still being rolled out?
> 
> Or that is it, it is done?


Anyone?


----------



## cantthinkofone

I'm still waiting after an hour and a half....


----------



## jango28

cantthinkofone said:


> I'm still waiting after an hour and a half....


Whats your ANZSCO code?


----------



## cantthinkofone

jango28 said:


> Whats your ANZSCO code?


233911.. Not one of those high interest occupation and ceiling 525/1000


----------



## mrtension

Congrats to everyone who got the invitation
for me i am still waiting 261313 with 60 points no invitation yet
can i still get it or may be in next round 
please advise
thanks


----------



## cantthinkofone

mrtension said:


> Congrats to everyone who got the invitation
> for me i am still waiting 261313 with 60 points no invitation yet
> can i still get it or may be in next round
> please advise
> thanks


What is your date of effect


----------



## amitnm1991

Didbt receive an invite as yet for an EOI lodged on 30th of Jan.


----------



## mrtension

02/02/15


----------



## cantthinkofone

amitnm1991 said:


> Didbt receive an invite as yet for an EOI lodged on 30th of Jan.


60?


----------



## jango28

mrtension said:


> 02/02/15


That is strange....if you look at their previous couple of months data, the date of effect is usually one day before invitation and cut off is 60pts..going by that you should have got it. dont know how it all works


----------



## amitnm1991

cantthinkofone said:


> amitnm1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didbt receive an invite as yet for an EOI lodged on 30th of Jan.
> 
> 
> 
> 60?
Click to expand...


Yes..


----------



## jango28

cantthinkofone said:


> 233911.. Not one of those high interest occupation and ceiling 525/1000


 Hmmm yeah..maybe the system went down...cant login to skillselect now.


----------



## amitnm1991

Are invites still veing rolled out or is it over?


----------



## cantthinkofone

jango28 said:


> Hmmm yeah..maybe the system went down...cant login to skillselect now.


It's rolled out based on ranking. We're far down. Keep waiting.


----------



## cantthinkofone

amitnm1991 said:


> Are invites still veing rolled out or is it over?


Please stop asking... We aren't dibp we don't know dude


----------



## mrtension

cantthinkofone said:


> Please stop asking... We aren't dibp we don't know dude


So mate
what do you think still we have chance with 60 points or not


----------



## cantthinkofone

mrtension said:


> So mate
> what do you think still we have chance with 60 points or not


Just wait till Friday night Australia time we will get it


----------



## santa999

I am also waiting. 233512, 60 points, 3 February...


----------



## Analyst23

Me too still waiting for the invite 

60 points..

261311


----------



## Manan85

Got invitation email 2 hours back..


----------



## siddharthsingh02

Got mine, applied 10 Feb 2015 with 60 points 261313


----------



## santa999

What is your occupation, points and date of eoi?


----------



## siddharthsingh02

santa999 said:


> What is your occupation, points and date of eoi?


applied 10 Feb 2015 with 60 points 261313


----------



## cantthinkofone

siddharthsingh02 said:


> Got mine, applied 10 Feb 2015 with 60 points 261313


How is it possible my visa date of effect is earlier but no invitation yet...


----------



## siddharthsingh02

cantthinkofone said:


> How is it possible my visa date of effect is earlier but no invitation yet...


Have you checked your mail?


----------



## cantthinkofone

siddharthsingh02 said:


> Have you checked your mail?


Mail and SkillSelect. Nothing


----------



## Analyst23

cantthinkofone said:


> How is it possible my visa date of effect is earlier but no invitation yet...


I applied for 261311 with 60 points ..how is this possible?


----------



## jango28

siddharthsingh02 said:


> Got mine, applied 10 Feb 2015 with 60 points 261313


Congrats..you have given lot of hopes to 60 pointers!


----------



## jango28

cantthinkofone said:


> How is it possible my visa date of effect is earlier but no invitation yet...


Weird...maybe IELTS score/experience is the differentiator??


----------



## BretSavage

cantthinkofone said:


> How is it possible my visa date of effect is earlier but no invitation yet...


It depends on your Job code and number of applicants in that field.


----------



## Analyst23

cantthinkofone said:


> How is it possible my visa date of effect is earlier but no invitation yet...





BretSavage said:


> It depends on your Job code and number of applicants in that field.



oh i see 
i thought they will consider 2613 as a single block for invitation rather than differentiating between them


----------



## cantthinkofone

BretSavage said:


> It depends on your Job code and number of applicants in that field.


So is more or less better? I'm adamant my job code has very few applications


----------



## siddharthsingh02

:flypig::flypig::flypig:


cantthinkofone said:


> So is more or less better? I'm adamant my job code has very few applications


----------



## gyanjeet

siddharthsingh02 said:


> Got mine, applied 10 Feb 2015 with 60 points 261313


Hows that possible i have submitted eoi on 30/1/2015 with 60 points under Software Engineer - 261313 , still there is no invite


----------



## jango28

gyanjeet said:


> Hows that possible i have submitted eoi on 30/1/2015 with 60 points under Software Engineer - 261313 , still there is no invite


Did you login to skillselect and check? Dont wait for emails


----------



## cantthinkofone

jango28 said:


> Did you login to skillselect and check? Dont wait for emails


Jango, invited yet?


----------



## mahbub717

I also applied in 261313 with 60 points. Date of EOI submission 5 Feb. Still no invitation.
The status in skillselect is "SUBMITTED".


----------



## BretSavage

cantthinkofone said:


> So is more or less better? I'm adamant my job code has very few applications


It doesnt make a difference what you think....you need to wait for skill select to send you an invite....some time application lodged before get preference.


----------



## BretSavage

I think you need to wait till next round on 27Feb2015...All the best


----------



## gyanjeet

jango28 said:


> Did you login to skillselect and check? Dont wait for emails


Ya checked every where, no invite at all :noidea:


----------



## jango28

cantthinkofone said:


> Jango, invited yet?


Nopes...I am yet to file. ACS ditched me..still waiting for the skills assessment.


----------



## raj.aries81

BretSavage said:


> It doesnt make a difference what you think....you need to wait for skill select to send you an invite....some time application lodged before get preference.


Hi BretSavage...Did you receive the Invite today? . I havee submitted my EOI for SubClass 190 during October 2014.However, I could manage to get the required score and updated my EOI for 189 and resubmitted it on Feb 2nd. Awaiting the invite:fingerscrossed:

Regards
Raj


----------



## BretSavage

raj.aries81 said:


> Hi BretSavage...Did you receive the Invite today? . I havee submitted my EOI for SubClass 190 during October 2014.However, I could manage to get the required score and updated my EOI for 189 and resubmitted it on Feb 2nd. Awaiting the invite:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards
> Raj


Yes Raj, got my invite....u have 60points you can apply for 189 ( if that doesnt include state sponsorship) if your still short of points try...PTE or IELTS and try to score 20points through that.


----------



## raj.aries81

siddharthsingh02 said:


> Got mine, applied 10 Feb 2015 with 60 points 261313


Congrats Siddharth..

I have submitted my EOI for SubClass 190 during October 2014.However, I could manage to get the required score and updated my EOI for 189 and resubmitted it on Feb 2nd.I dont find any invite in SkillSelect nor mail..As i update the EOI and not logged a new one would dat cause some delay??Tensed ...


----------



## BretSavage

raj.aries81 said:


> Congrats Siddharth..
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for SubClass 190 during October 2014.However, I could manage to get the required score and updated my EOI for 189 and resubmitted it on Feb 2nd.I dont find any invite in SkillSelect nor mail..As i update the EOI and not logged a new one would dat cause some delay??Tensed ...


I am sure u will receive it in 27Feb round


----------



## raj.aries81

BretSavage said:


> I am sure u will receive it in 27Feb round


Ohk..But if its for this round,i should have received by this time or can i wait till monday or tuesday.?


----------



## cantthinkofone

siddharthsingh02 said:


> applied 10 Feb 2015 with 60 points 261313


probably figured out why many of us with 60 points haven't got an invite. I'm calling bs on siddhartsingh02 who claimed he got an invite, sorry. 100% bs.


----------



## nr789

Hi All,

I had 60 points for Systems Analyst 261112. I had applied on 7th Feb 2015 and I have NOT received my invite yet. Wanted to check if folks with 60 points got invite yesterday and specifically if folks applied for Systems Analyst have received the invite??

Am very tensed... The quota for Systems Analyst is only 44. So in case this doesn't work out, I should apply for ACS reassessment in another ANZSCO code and redo my PTE. 

I had used Statutory declaration for ACS. Now i have to reuse the same for another ANZSCO Code. Not sure if it ll work out. Similarly not sure if i can get higher scores in PTE. 

Should i proceed with these other options or is there still hope that I might get invite as its still 13th 11am in AUS?

Please provide your thoughts and suggestions.. Am very tensed...


----------



## naxia

anyone with 60 points that got invited already? lodged my EOI on Feb 11 with 60 points, and have not gotten an invite this round.


----------



## KeeDa

If you can, definitely try with 2613. I forgot the user name, but a belgian national used the same documents and re-submitted to ACS for another (but closely related) ANZSCO and got a positive outcome. Maybe a few more years of your experience will be deducted this time. I am not sure. It depends on the ICT content in your education and the skills/ responsibilities mentioned in your reference letters.

All the best.



nr789 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had 60 points for Systems Analyst 261112. I had applied on 7th Feb 2015 and I have NOT received my invite yet. Wanted to check if folks with 60 points got invite yesterday and specifically if folks applied for Systems Analyst have received the invite??
> 
> Am very tensed... The quota for Systems Analyst is only 44. So in case this doesn't work out, I should apply for ACS reassessment in another ANZSCO code and redo my PTE.
> 
> I had used Statutory declaration for ACS. Now i have to reuse the same for another ANZSCO Code. Not sure if it ll work out. Similarly not sure if i can get higher scores in PTE.
> 
> Should i proceed with these other options or is there still hope that I might get invite as its still 13th 11am in AUS?
> 
> Please provide your thoughts and suggestions.. Am very tensed...


----------



## amitisyours

*Got the invite*



cantthinkofone said:


> probably figured out why many of us with 60 points haven't got an invite. I'm calling bs on siddhartsingh02 who claimed he got an invite, sorry. 100% bs.


I got the invite as well with 60 points, I had applied on 25th Jan.


----------



## cantthinkofone

amitisyours said:


> I got the invite as well with 60 points, I had applied on 25th Jan.


jan 25 is fine for visa effective date. he claimed feb 10 was his EOI submission, and all of us who had earlier submission dates never got an invite.


----------



## ccham

I got invitation too. please some one guide me how prove work experience and 
do we need to upload salary slips every month?
if I don't have salary slips for some companies what can I do?
do I need to upload all document related to reduced 2 years of work experience?

please advice

thanks.


----------



## cantthinkofone

ccham said:


> I got invitation too. please some one guide me how prove work experience and
> do we need to upload salary slips every month?
> if I don't have salary slips for some companies what can I do?
> do I need to upload all document related to reduced 2 years of work experience?
> 
> please advice
> 
> thanks.


you got invite for visa 489? EOI submitted in 2013?


----------



## amitisyours

Hi nr789,

I think you should wait for sometime. Its clearly mentioned on SkillSelect site that there is high number of applications from ICT and Business Analyst, Software Engineer and Accountants. You can go to SkillSelect Homepage under Invitation round, you can find the announcement in detail. 

They will be sending out invites on pro rata basis. Basically awarding invites to high pointers first then in case of equal points based on the EOI submission date. I think since you submitted late, so missed. There is another round on 27th Feb. I would recommend to wait till then before taking any action.

Have you applied for state nomination? Since in that case preference is for Independent sub class and then a few go to state nominated.


Also if you plan to re-asses by ACS, I would recommend to keep you EOI active, just in case you get the invite on basis of your OLD EOI, once you have new ACS done successfully under 2613, update the existing EOI with job code.



nr789 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had 60 points for Systems Analyst 261112. I had applied on 7th Feb 2015 and I have NOT received my invite yet. Wanted to check if folks with 60 points got invite yesterday and specifically if folks applied for Systems Analyst have received the invite??
> 
> Am very tensed... The quota for Systems Analyst is only 44. So in case this doesn't work out, I should apply for ACS reassessment in another ANZSCO code and redo my PTE.
> 
> I had used Statutory declaration for ACS. Now i have to reuse the same for another ANZSCO Code. Not sure if it ll work out. Similarly not sure if i can get higher scores in PTE.
> 
> Should i proceed with these other options or is there still hope that I might get invite as its still 13th 11am in AUS?
> 
> Please provide your thoughts and suggestions.. Am very tensed...


----------



## kaurcool6

Hi guys........


Got invited today as software engineer ......


----------



## XINGSINGH

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi guys........
> 
> Got invited today as software engineer ......


Congrats Goodluck


----------



## asialanka

ccham said:


> I got invitation too. please some one guide me how prove work experience and
> do we need to upload salary slips every month?
> if I don't have salary slips for some companies what can I do?
> do I need to upload all document related to reduced 2 years of work experience?
> 
> please advice
> 
> thanks.



Hi

To prove work experience you must provide reference (service letters) from the companies you have worked (immi site has mentioned the details to be included in a reference letter)

Not mandatory to provide for all months but more you provide stronger your case becomes. And bank statements too should be there, so that a CO can double check salary slips and bank statements to see if salaries have actually been made.
If you don't have salary slips try to get some confirmation from those companies about salary payments 

Yes provide all documents you have


----------



## santa999

Any Mechanical Engineers who got an invite? I applied 233512 with 60 points on 3 February and didn't get an invite.


----------



## thelostone

Looks like only 65s are invited this round. I'm worried about the the cut-off point...


----------



## ccham

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> To prove work experience you must provide reference (service letters) from the companies you have worked (immi site has mentioned the details to be included in a reference letter)
> 
> Not mandatory to provide for all months but more you provide stronger your case becomes. And bank statements too should be there, so that a CO can double check salary slips and bank statements to see if salaries have actually been made.
> If you don't have salary slips try to get some confirmation from those companies about salary payments
> 
> Yes provide all documents you have


Thanks a lot dear.


----------



## thelostone

anyone invited for 189 with 60 point in 2613 this round?


----------



## raj.aries81

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi guys........
> 
> 
> Got invited today as software engineer ......


Hey Congrats...Did you receive the Invite today? . I have submitted my EOI for SubClass 189 on Feb 2nd. Awaiting the invite..

How did you get the invite, email or the status in SkillSelect.?I see the status of my EOI is still in SUBMITTED .

Regards
Raj


----------



## slvicky

*Finally*



ccham said:


> I got invitation too. please some one guide me how prove work experience and
> do we need to upload salary slips every month?
> if I don't have salary slips for some companies what can I do?
> do I need to upload all document related to reduced 2 years of work experience?
> 
> please advice
> 
> thanks.


Many congratz mate.. Guess what, me too received the invitation today after I gave away all my hopes


----------



## ccham

slvicky said:


> Many congratz mate.. Guess what, me too received the invitation today after I gave away all my hopes


yeah me too almost give up. anyway let's make it. have ready all requirements.


----------



## amitnm1991

You guys just received invite?


----------



## slvicky

amitnm1991 said:


> You guys just received invite?


Yes, 13th Feb invitation round


----------



## amitnm1991

But like recently or early 12:00 am this morning?


----------



## slvicky

amitnm1991 said:


> But like recently or early 12:00 am this morning?


Today morning. Actually my agent received the invitation and informed me in the morning around 7.30 AM IST


----------



## XINGSINGH

slvicky said:


> Today morning. Actually my agent received the invitation and informed me in the morning around 7.30 AM IST


You can always login into your account and check correspondence section. Depending on agents purely will delay your case


----------



## amitnm1991

Applied with 60 points for BA on the 30th of Jan.

I don't know if I stand a chance for the next round.


----------



## gyanjeet

Hi all specially those who got invited for software engg with 60 points.
I have submitted EOI on 30th Jan,2015 but have not received invite yet 

Can you please let me know if anyone who submitted EOI in Feb with 60 points for software engg!!


----------



## Manan85

Hi,
Any idea how many salary slips should we upload? I'm working as Analyst Programer in a software company since May 2009 and ACS considered my relavent experience from December 2009.


----------



## kaurcool6

raj.aries81 said:


> Hey Congrats...Did you receive the Invite today? . I have submitted my EOI for SubClass 189 on Feb 2nd. Awaiting the invite..
> 
> How did you get the invite, email or the status in SkillSelect.?I see the status of my EOI is still in SUBMITTED .
> 
> Regards
> Raj



Hi,

Thanks guys

I got in 489 category been waiting from last 7-8 months but 189 is quick. I heard from many people and also discussed on above expat questions. There sime people who received invite in this category in 7 days also. So no need to worry you will be invited very soon hope in next lot.
we got invited in our skill select account no email received. just check your skill select account regularly.

Thanks


----------



## gbhanu2001

*12 months of work experience in last 24 months : is it mandatory?*

I have received my skills assessment from engineers Australia. I have 3 years of work experience before my MBA as Product Engineer ( Mechanical) and close to 1.5 years of work experience post MBA. My work profile now is of operations and design consulting to companies. EA in their report only listed my pre-MBA work experience as valid work experience and they did not list my recent job. 

Though I m claiming only 5 points for my work experience for which my pre-MBA work experience would suffice, I am worried about a clause I have come across recently. It states that I should have work experience in related occupation in for at least 12 months in the last 24 months. Is it true that we need to be working for at least a year in last 2 years in related occupation? Can someone help me with this.

In case if its an eligibility requirement, can I ask EA to reassess my work experience? Or can i go ahead with my EOI and submit solid proofs to DIAC as this is just an opinion of my work experience and not a hard binding assessment by EA to DIAC


----------



## TheExpatriate

12 in 24 requirement has been removed long ago

Go ahead and lodge your EOI


----------



## Martin83

Hi All

This is my first post so I hope I'm doing it correctly. 

Our agent lodged our EOI with 65 points ( 190 Visa ) for 312913 Mine Deputy for Southern Australia on 31 December 2014. We still haven't received an invitation. 

Should I start to worry or can it take this long. 

Regards


----------



## BRam111

NSW is going to start inviting from Feb last week. So, wait for it....

Ram



Martin83 said:


> Hi All
> 
> This is my first post so I hope I'm doing it correctly.
> 
> Our agent lodged our EOI with 65 points ( 190 Visa ) for 312913 Mine Deputy for Southern Australia on 31 December 2014. We still haven't received an invitation.
> 
> Should I start to worry or can it take this long.
> 
> Regards


----------



## raymonddz

nr789 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had 60 points for Systems Analyst 261112. I had applied on 7th Feb 2015 and I have NOT received my invite yet. Wanted to check if folks with 60 points got invite yesterday and specifically if folks applied for Systems Analyst have received the invite??
> 
> Am very tensed... The quota for Systems Analyst is only 44. So in case this doesn't work out, I should apply for ACS reassessment in another ANZSCO code and redo my PTE.
> 
> I had used Statutory declaration for ACS. Now i have to reuse the same for another ANZSCO Code. Not sure if it ll work out. Similarly not sure if i can get higher scores in PTE.
> 
> Should i proceed with these other options or is there still hope that I might get invite as its still 13th 11am in AUS?
> 
> Please provide your thoughts and suggestions.. Am very tensed...



Invitation is over, we have to wait until next round on 27/2/15. I have 60 points but not invited yet...


----------



## raymonddz

slvicky said:


> Yes, 13th Feb invitation round


How long have you waited for? I submitted on 5/2 with 60 points with work experience and Pro year ( Management accountant)


----------



## raj.aries81

I guess I got to wait until the next round...what could be the probable reason for not receiving an invite, I am tensed and apprehensive - 

Will that really matter if I update my 190 EOI to 189 and resubmit the same.

Is it because I just have 60 points and am not in the priority list. I had to forgo extra 5 points just because my current employment is not listed in the ACS that was done an year ago and my current employer will not provide a roles & responsibilities letter.

Regards
Raj


----------



## kaurcool6

Hi there, 

anybody has any idea how much time Australia take to visa approval process?

Thanks


----------



## BretSavage

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> anybody has any idea how much time Australia take to visa approval process?
> 
> Thanks


It takes generally 60+ days to receive grant.


----------



## chamarajanaka

slvicky said:


> Many congratz mate.. Guess what, me too received the invitation today after I gave away all my hopes


When did you apply? and what were your points score. I applied for the EOI on 28th Jan with 55 points and 7 IELTS but haven't got invited yet.


----------



## ccham

hi guys,

anyone know how front load medical and PC or should we wait until a CO to be assigned to do medical test?


----------



## BretSavage

ccham said:


> hi guys,
> 
> anyone know how front load medical and PC or should we wait until a CO to be assigned to do medical test?


Yes you can....get the PCC from your local authorities i am not sure who issues them in SriLanka....and you get a HAP ID after you file your visa and deposit visa fee, it is used for medical purpose.

It is recommended to front load it as it helps in faster grant process.


----------



## BretSavage

raymonddz said:


> How long have you waited for? I submitted on 5/2 with 60 points with work experience and Pro year ( Management accountant)


There is a long queue for Management quota, its on pro rata basis, unless you have very high points.

SO hopefully u will get it on next round of 27FEB.


----------



## ccham

BretSavage said:


> Yes you can....get the PCC from your local authorities i am not sure who issues them in SriLanka....and you get a HAP ID after you file your visa and deposit visa fee, it is used for medical purpose.
> 
> It is recommended to front load it as it helps in faster grant process.


Thanks a lot mate.


----------



## jango28

chamarajanaka said:


> When did you apply? and what were your points score. I applied for the EOI on 28th Jan with 55 points and 7 IELTS but haven't got invited yet.


Sorry but you need 60pts to qualify to get an EOI...you will not get invited on 55pts.


----------



## mahbub717

ACS assessed that my experience after May 2007 will be considered as skilled work.
But When I filled my EOI form, It shows 60 point(8+ years experience). SO I submitted the EOI.


I am confused whether this EOI will be considered from next round Or I have to wait for Jun 2015. Do I have to asses my experience again from ACS after May ?


----------



## KeeDa

mahbub717 said:


> ACS assessed that my experience after May 2007 will be considered as skilled work.
> But When I filled my EOI form, It shows 60 point(8+ years experience). SO I submitted the EOI.
> 
> 
> I am confused whether this EOI will be considered from next round Or I have to wait for Jun 2015. Do I have to asses my experience again from ACS after May ?


1. Are you sure you chose your employment after May 2007 as relevant and the rest as not relevant? Because, as per May 2007, you cannot claim 8+ years of experience until May 2015.

2. You need not get re-assessed after May.2015. Just get a new reference letter from your manager in May.2015.


----------



## amitisyours

mahbub717 said:


> ACS assessed that my experience after May 2007 will be considered as skilled work.
> But When I filled my EOI form, It shows 60 point(8+ years experience). SO I submitted the EOI.
> 
> 
> I am confused whether this EOI will be considered from next round Or I have to wait for Jun 2015. Do I have to asses my experience again from ACS after May ?


As per my understanding there is little importance of skill date on ACS with EOI (Correct me if I am wrong). All the work-ex that ACS has assessed as relevant can be used for claiming points and if you able to prove your work-ex claims with relevant documents required during visa filling, you should be good.

I have myself done the same, no where in EOI does it ask for Skill date. I was assessed by ACS putting all my 11+ work-ex relevant but they deducted 3 years from skill date.


----------



## mahbub717

In skillselect it asked me to input my last 10 years experience. So I gave that. Should I input only experience after may 2007. 

I thought it need 2/3 rounds to get invitation. At the time of visa application, It would me may 2007


----------



## Ktoda

Hi Guys
Submitted my EOI today

Please reply me with your inputs what to do after submitting EOI,,,!!! any precautionary steps, advises are much helpful

*Visa *189 | *ANZSCO_Code:* 261313 | *ACS*: 05-Apr-14, Positive | *IELTS: *17-may-14: L6.5,R6,W6,S6 | *Spouse ACS* : 28-Oct-2014, Positive | *Spouse IELTS* : 29 Jan 2015 : L6.5,R7,W6,S6.5 | *EOI Submitted* : 15 Feb 2015 with 60 points | *Invite: *??? | *Visa Lodged:* ??? | *PCC*: 02-Feb-15


----------



## BretSavage

Ktoda said:


> Hi Guys
> Submitted my EOI today
> 
> Please reply me with your inputs what to do after submitting EOI,,,!!! any precautionary steps, advises are much helpful
> 
> *Visa *189 | *ANZSCO_Code:* 261313 | *ACS*: 05-Apr-14, Positive | *IELTS: *17-may-14: L6.5,R6,W6,S6 | *Spouse ACS* : 28-Oct-2014, Positive | *Spouse IELTS* : 29 Jan 2015 : L6.5,R7,W6,S6.5 | *EOI Submitted* : 15 Feb 2015 with 60 points | *Invite: *??? | *Visa Lodged:* ??? | *PCC*: 02-Feb-15


Your fine as of now....just wait for next invitation round on 27 FEB...hopefully you will get the invite in that....all the best


----------



## Ktoda

Thankyou Bret. Your IELTS scores are just Awesome but luck didn't favour you i feel.
Seems you are waiting for your Grant. Wish you all good luck


----------



## BretSavage

Ktoda said:


> Thankyou Bret. Your IELTS scores are just Awesome but luck didn't favour you i feel.
> Seems you are waiting for your Grant. Wish you all good luck


Thx alot buddy...cheers


----------



## kaurcool6

Hi guys, 

What type of course should an invidual should do to get good job in victoria? There are many like the most popular SAP. I want to work in customer service or any other FMCG department. So anyone have knowledge about this? I shall be greatly thankful.

Thanks


----------



## ExpatAus08

Hi Guys,

Anyone can advise me on my query?
I submitted EOI 190 on January 20, 2015 with 60points including NSW SS, however I just noticed my positive skill assessment date should have been January 25, 2015. 

I already updated my EOI details within having positive assessment on 25th January, however my EOI submitted / effectivity date remains January 20, 2015.

Can anyone share idea / advise for this matter?

Should I leave my EOI submission date (20th January) as is and if a possible invitation comes that as long as I got 60 points on invitation date, I am safe?

Please note that I am able to update the correct date of my Positive Skill Assessment Date on my EOI which is 25th January 2015 but submission/effective date remains 20th January.


Please help?

Regards,
Erica


----------



## ccham

HI Guys, 

can someone confirm the validity period of IELTS for spouse?


----------



## sameer7106

ccham said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> can someone confirm the validity period of IELTS for spouse?


Its 2 years mate.

Cheers
Sameer


----------



## ccham

sameer7106 said:


> Its 2 years mate.
> 
> Cheers
> Sameer



Hi,

I just found this 


An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.

How can I prove I have functional English?

so seems like it has reduce to 1 year now for spouse.


----------



## nitmanit02

ccham said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just found this
> 
> 
> An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
> 
> How can I prove I have functional English?
> 
> so seems like it has reduce to 1 year now for spouse.


Hi,
I suppose this is the case:

1. If anyone is just proving function English, average band point 4.5 (0 points) for both primary and secondary applicant, test should be given within *1 year* of visa lodgement. (For PTE-A, average 30 points)

2. If anyone is proving proficient English (10 points), u need to have 7 point in each section. Test should be given within *3 years* of visa lodgement. (For PTE-A, 65 in each section). For secondary applicant, just functional English is necessary, but if he/she has got 7 in each section then it will be ok if the test is 3 yrs old, else shud hv been given within 1 year.

How can I prove I have proficient English?

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## ccham

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi,
> I suppose this is the case:
> 
> 1. If anyone is just proving function English, average band point 4.5 (0 points) for both primary and secondary applicant, test should be given within *1 year* of visa lodgement. (For PTE-A, average 30 points)
> 
> 2. If anyone is proving proficient English (10 points), u need to have 7 point in each section. Test should be given within *3 years* of visa lodgement. (For PTE-A, 65 in each section). For secondary applicant, just functional English is necessary, but if he/she has got 7 in each section then it will be ok if the test is 3 yrs old, else shud hv been given within 1 year.
> 
> How can I prove I have proficient English?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nitin


Yes I think you are right in almost all the case. but if someone has 6 each, still validity period is 3 years. if i'm wrong please correct me. 

How can I prove I have competent English?

so 1 year validity is only applicable for the applicants who are going to prove only functional english.


----------



## nitmanit02

ccham said:


> Yes I think you are right in almost all the case. but if someone has 6 each, still validity period is 3 years. if i'm wrong please correct me.
> 
> How can I prove I have competent English?
> 
> so 1 year validity is only applicable for the applicants who are going to prove only functional english.


Yes correct ccham,
I want to correct one thing on top of my last post.

Primary applicant should have at least competent english (atleast 6 in each section), though in DIBP will be counted 0 points. [exam to be given at least 3 yrs before visa lodgement]

Spouse/secondary applicant needs at least functional english (average 4.5 points) [exam to be given at least 1 yr before visa lodgement]

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## naxia

ExpatAus08 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone can advise me on my query?
> I submitted EOI 190 on January 20, 2015 with 60points including NSW SS, however I just noticed my positive skill assessment date should have been January 25, 2015.
> 
> I already updated my EOI details within having positive assessment on 25th January, however my EOI submitted / effectivity date remains January 20, 2015.
> 
> Can anyone share idea / advise for this matter?
> 
> Should I leave my EOI submission date (20th January) as is and if a possible invitation comes that as long as I got 60 points on invitation date, I am safe?
> 
> Please note that I am able to update the correct date of my Positive Skill Assessment Date on my EOI which is 25th January 2015 but submission/effective date remains 20th January.
> 
> 
> Please help?
> 
> Regards,
> Erica


Erica, I think the EOI submission/effectivity date won't change as long as the points remain the same or if there aren't any updates that would affect your overall points.


----------



## slvicky

ccham said:


> Yes I think you are right in almost all the case. but if someone has 6 each, still validity period is 3 years. if i'm wrong please correct me.
> 
> How can I prove I have competent English?
> 
> so 1 year validity is only applicable for the applicants who are going to prove only functional english.


I have a doubt in this. Isn't it saying that spouse has to complete IELTS within 12 months period starting from visa application lodgement date?


----------



## sweetchillies1989

BretSavage said:


> It takes generally 60+ days to receive grant.


Hi,

What documents are needed for filing a visa.


----------



## BretSavage

you can check it here.
Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist


----------



## sweetchillies1989

BretSavage said:


> you can check it here.
> Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist


Thank You so much  Should I be uploading all of them? and also should they be certified true copies?


----------



## HOPE21

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What type of course should an invidual should do to get good job in victoria? There are many like the most popular SAP. I want to work in customer service or any other FMCG department. So anyone have knowledge about this? I shall be greatly thankful.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Kaurcool6,

From my personal experience no course will help in securing a job but yes it can add weightage to your resume. As I'm from non IT field I can't comment on any specific course. Regarding customer service roles, they prefer a person who has prior experience of working in Australia in customer service field.

But one thing I would like to say there is no dearth of jobs if a person is ready to do any type of job or start at any level. Reference & also Luck plays very important role in OZ in securing a job.

P.S: I'm saying all this as I had spent more than one and a half year in Melbourne (Victoria).


----------



## kaurcool6

HOPE21 said:


> Hi Kaurcool6,
> 
> From my personal experience no course will help in securing a job but yes it can add weightage to your resume. As I'm from non IT field I can't comment on any specific course. Regarding customer service roles, they prefer a person who has prior experience of working in Australia in customer service field.
> 
> But one thing I would like to say there is no dearth of jobs if a person is ready to do any type of job or start at any level. Reference & also Luck plays very important role in OZ in securing a job.
> 
> P.S: I'm saying all this as I had spent more than one and a half year in Melbourne (Victoria).


Hi there, 

Thanks for your time. Yeah thats true and from non IT field as well. I thought SAP is very popular now a days and it may help. Cause I searched some job sites like SEEK.COM etc. They have paticularly mentioned that you should have SAP knowledge. How was your experience regarding this case. 

Thanks


----------



## jango28

ExpatAus08 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone can advise me on my query?
> I submitted EOI 190 on January 20, 2015 with 60points including NSW SS, however I just noticed my positive skill assessment date should have been January 25, 2015.
> 
> I already updated my EOI details within having positive assessment on 25th January, however my EOI submitted / effectivity date remains January 20, 2015.
> 
> Can anyone share idea / advise for this matter?
> 
> Should I leave my EOI submission date (20th January) as is and if a possible invitation comes that as long as I got 60 points on invitation date, I am safe?
> 
> Please note that I am able to update the correct date of my Positive Skill Assessment Date on my EOI which is 25th January 2015 but submission/effective date remains 20th January.
> 
> 
> Please help?
> 
> Regards,
> Erica


You might be in trouble. While filing EOI, it asks if you have a +ve skills assessment and asks for its 'reference no' and 'date' and AFAIK, you cannot enter a future skills assessment date without having one. So on 20th Jan 2015, you cannot say that I have a +ve skills assessment from 25th Jan 2015..do double check it before its too late.


----------



## ExpatAus08

naxia said:


> Erica, I think the EOI submission/effectivity date won't change as long as the points remain the same or if there aren't any updates that would affect your overall points.



Hi naxia,

I got a previous positive assessment from chartered accountants for 485 visa.
And now I got a new positive assessment from chartered accountants for 190 visa.

Both positive assessments got the same reference number but different result date.

Please note that I am able to update the correct date of my Positive Skill Assessment Date on my EOI which is 25th January 2015 but submission/effective date remains 20th January.

I am unsure if I should leave my submitted date as 20th January but with a positive assessment declared inside as 25th January 2015 ?

Even though I updated the correct date of my positive assessment on EOI at 25th January, my submission EOI date remains 20th January.

Anyone please help?

Thanks
Erica


----------



## Ktoda

BretSavage said:


> Your fine as of now....just wait for next invitation round on 27 FEB...hopefully you will get the invite in that....all the best


Hi Brett and other friends

when I submitted my EOI I didn't get automated notification from Skill Select as "Your EOI is Submitted" instead I can see "View EOI", "Your Points Break Down" in pdf and status as "Submitted".

Is this ok..!! do you guys received any mail in your Inbox after submission

Please share your thoughts


----------



## Worldcup2015

*EOI in 13th February' 2015*

Hello,

Anybody received response of EOI in 13th February' 2015 round this month with 60 point?? 

Thanks,
WC


----------



## BretSavage

Ktoda said:


> Hi Brett and other friends
> 
> when I submitted my EOI I didn't get automated notification from Skill Select as "Your EOI is Submitted" instead I can see "View EOI", "Your Points Break Down" in pdf and status as "Submitted".
> 
> Is this ok..!! do you guys received any mail in your Inbox after submission
> 
> Please share your thoughts


HI Ktoda,

If you can see the break down of marks and status is showing as submitted then its fine, nothing to worry about, ur good to go.


----------



## BretSavage

rakeshrajeev said:


> Hi All, I have submitted my EOI on 2nd Feb 2015 and the EOI page shows the status as submitted. No updates so far after 13th of Feb invitation. waiting...
> 
> RR
> -----------------------
> *Visa* 189 | *ANZSCO_Code:* 263111 | *ACS:* 28-Jan-2015, Positive | *IELTS*: 22-Nov-14: L7,R8.5,W7,S7 | *EOI Submitted* : 02 Feb 2015 (60 Points) | *Invite*: :fingerscrossed:


Hopefully u will get an invite in next round, it all depends on number of people applying with higher marks and the waiting time in your category....


----------



## B4OZ

Hi,

i received a bad news that my VIC SS got rejected with 70 points.


----------



## jyothi318

sabbys77 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have received my +ve ACS assessment (261312) stating my diploma eqv. to AQF dip. major in computing . I have non IT bachelors and Masters degree as well but ACS with obvious reason did not took that into consideration.
> Please advice, am I eligible for 10 or 15 points?
> As I saw in one of the thread one member with the same case applied qualification as graduation in EOI.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thanks


Based on the experience ACS recognizes you will be awarded points. For instance if ACS mentions that "..your experience after August 2011 is considered to be related to the code.."
Then in this case as the experience from august 2011 would be 3.3yrs you could claim 5 points. So check your ACS report and calculate the points accordingly.

Hope that helps!


----------



## HOPE21

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for your time. Yeah thats true and from non IT field as well. I thought SAP is very popular now a days and it may help. Cause I searched some job sites like SEEK.COM etc. They have paticularly mentioned that you should have SAP knowledge. How was your experience regarding this case.
> 
> Thanks


As I said earlier also in OZ employers give importance to the experience and what responsibilities a person has handled in his previous assignments. Even if you completes a course they will ask for experience in that particular field. So my advise is if you can prove that you have the necessary experience after completion of course then you should pursue it otherwise save money for future.

It's purely my opinion and others can also differ on it. 

In case you have any other queries just PM me I will respond to them as this is not the right forum and other members can have objection to it.


----------



## ashpandya

Oh Thank god, 

Finally I got my EOI Invitation on 489 Family sponsored Visa after 1 year and 15 days. 

Applied on Jan 2014 and got EOI invitation on 13th Feb 2015 on Developer Programmer 261312 code. 

And Applied for 489 Provisional PR Visa on 16th Feb 2015 (Yesterday). 


Is there any one else got EOI Invitation as well in recent time ? Pls let me know.. 

Also, One of my friend has applied for 489 Visa December 2012 (2 years and 3 months) , still his 489 Visa file not opened and Case officer not allocated... 

Can anyone please let me know how much more time I have to wait to open my 489 Family Sponsored Visa File ? 

2. I am also working as Software Programmer FULL Time, and finishing my 1 year in 2 months. I want to claim that 5 points for my Australian Work Experience in my 489 File. 

Does it make any difference in processing of my Visa File If I add 5 more points and make it to 65 points ? 

I got 6 each bands in IELTS. Can I apply for NSW State Sponsorship and get 5 points for that ? Then I can apply for 189 Visa which is way faster than 489 Visa . 

Right now my points are
age = 30 pts
Aus study = 5
Overseas Study = 15
Aus. Work Experience = 5 points (will claim in 2 months)
NSW State sponsorship = 5 pts (If possible)

so 60 points for my 189 Visa / 65 points for 489 visa

Or is there any other way I can get 5 points ??? 

Please guide me... 

Thanks in advance
Ash


----------



## kaurcool6

Yeah thanks....... I will do that in future. 
Hey people I have one more quire regarding passport address. My passport address and my husbands passport address is not same till now. I have to change my address to match him because I am filling case as spouse. Thats gona take time please guide me. (On my passport its my father's name and address and we haven't changed after marriage so is it gonna be a problem or we can file the case ).

Thanks


----------



## kaurcool6

But we do have attested marriage certificate.


----------



## BretSavage

kaurcool6 said:


> But we do have attested marriage certificate.


No its fine...but u might have issues at the time of PCC....as it may take more time if your current address is different from your passport address.


----------



## BretSavage

ashpandya said:


> Oh Thank god,
> 
> Finally I got my EOI Invitation on 489 Family sponsored Visa after 1 year and 15 days.
> 
> Applied on Jan 2014 and got EOI invitation on 13th Feb 2015 on Developer Programmer 261312 code.
> 
> And Applied for 489 Provisional PR Visa on 16th Feb 2015 (Yesterday).
> 
> 
> Is there any one else got EOI Invitation as well in recent time ? Pls let me know..
> 
> Also, One of my friend has applied for 489 Visa December 2012 (2 years and 3 months) , still his 489 Visa file not opened and Case officer not allocated...
> 
> Can anyone please let me know how much more time I have to wait to open my 489 Family Sponsored Visa File ?
> 
> 2. I am also working as Software Programmer FULL Time, and finishing my 1 year in 2 months. I want to claim that 5 points for my Australian Work Experience in my 489 File.
> 
> Does it make any difference in processing of my Visa File If I add 5 more points and make it to 65 points ?
> 
> I got 6 each bands in IELTS. Can I apply for NSW State Sponsorship and get 5 points for that ? Then I can apply for 189 Visa which is way faster than 489 Visa .
> 
> Right now my points are
> age = 30 pts
> Aus study = 5
> Overseas Study = 15
> Aus. Work Experience = 5 points (will claim in 2 months)
> NSW State sponsorship = 5 pts (If possible)
> 
> so 60 points for my 189 Visa / 65 points for 489 visa
> 
> Or is there any other way I can get 5 points ???
> 
> Please guide me...
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Ash


Yes you can easily get 10 additional points by either giving IELTS or PTE or TOEFL.

Its easy and you can directly go for 189.


----------



## kaurcool6

R u sure?
Its gonna not gonna be a issue?


----------



## smileanddream2015

Submitted EOI with 60 points on 3rd Feb 2015 , Software Engineering, waiting for an invite. 
Can I proceed with PCC or do I have to wait for the invite first?


----------



## shorefisher

you need to wait till you get an invite and file a visa. the number is required to raise a request for pcc in passport office


----------



## smileanddream2015

Thank you shorefisher !


----------



## jango28

shorefisher said:


> you need to wait till you get an invite and file a visa. the number is required to raise a request for pcc in passport office


No..PCC can be initiatd anytime and does not need a visa no.


----------



## agrimreaper

PCC in different countries have different protocols. For Singapore, I will need to lodge the visa first before I can obtain my PCC. For Australia, looks like PCC can be initiated anytime; likewise for India based on what I read on the forums.


----------



## BretSavage

kaurcool6 said:


> R u sure?
> Its gonna not gonna be a issue?


Yes i am sure....its not gona be an issue if you have marriage certificate.


----------



## ashpandya

BretSavage said:


> Yes you can easily get 10 additional points by either giving IELTS or PTE or TOEFL.
> 
> Its easy and you can directly go for 189.


Thanks for reply, 

I tried IELTS but not getting success, 

what about PTE & TOFEL, what score required to get 10 points and 20 points in PTE n TOFEL ?

Cheers


----------



## smileanddream2015

Thanks. I will start the process for India and US in the mean time.


----------



## BretSavage

ashpandya said:


> Thanks for reply,
> 
> I tried IELTS but not getting success,
> 
> what about PTE & TOFEL, what score required to get 10 points and 20 points in PTE n TOFEL ?
> 
> Cheers


For PTE you need:
10points : 65+ in each section.
20points: 79+ in each section.

For TOEFL IBT.

10Points : 24 for listening , 24 for reading, 27 for writing and 23 for speaking
20Points : 28 for listening, 29 for reading, 30 for writing and 26 for speaking


----------



## kaurcool6

Thanks Bret


----------



## Singh2481

Hello, Expats 

I am new to this forum and need your inputs. I submitted my EOI (261313) software engineer with 65 points on 10th February. I was confident of receiving invitation on 13th February itself, but it didn't happened. Plz guide me on How much time will it take to receive invitation and what effect the pro rata system will have on my EOI. 

Thanks.....


----------



## jango28

Singh2481 said:


> Hello, Expats
> 
> I am new to this forum and need your inputs. I submitted my EOI (261313) software engineer with 65 points on 10th February. I was confident of receiving invitation on 13th February itself, but it didn't happened. Plz guide me on How much time will it take to receive invitation and what effect the pro rata system will have on my EOI.
> 
> Thanks.....


That's unusual...especially for 261313. Can you provide the points breakup for 65?


----------



## Singh2481

jango28 said:


> That's unusual...especially for 261313. Can you provide the points breakup for 65?


Yeah sure. My points breakup is as follows :

Age 25
English Proficiency 10 
Work Experience 15 (9yrs, 5mths)
Qualification 15

Actually I was also a bit surprised also to see nothing in my mailbox.


----------



## kaurcool6

Hi guys,

PCC should be fresh for applying visa? Or how many days old PCC is valid for file. Is there any condition that PCC should not be more old than 15 or 20days from the date when you are lodging the documents for your visa?
or it sholud not be 15 to 20 days old then the date when we receive the invitation.What is the procedure and fact behind this?

thanks


----------



## Singh2481

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> PCC should be fresh for applying visa? Or how many days old PCC is valid for file. Is there any condition that PCC should not be more old than 15 or 20days from the date when you are lodging the documents for your visa?
> or it sholud not be 15 to 20 days old then the date when we receive the invitation.What is the procedure and fact behind this?
> 
> thanks


There is no such condition while submitting your PCC. It can be applied and submitted after lodging PR and you can always apply for it before EOI or Visa.
Actually the PCC expires in 6 months. So it is advisable to submit it before it expires.


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*HI*



shorefisher said:


> you need to wait till you get an invite and file a visa. the number is required to raise a request for pcc in passport office


Sorry got it...


----------



## Tanu26

Hi everyone 
Is there any chance to get invite in 27 feb round for business analyst with 60 points?


----------



## BretSavage

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> PCC should be fresh for applying visa? Or how many days old PCC is valid for file. Is there any condition that PCC should not be more old than 15 or 20days from the date when you are lodging the documents for your visa?
> or it sholud not be 15 to 20 days old then the date when we receive the invitation.What is the procedure and fact behind this?
> 
> thanks


You can apply PCC whenever you want, before or after filing up the visa. It is valid for 1 year, the thing is your initial entry date depends on your PCC date. If you want more time then do it after filing up your visa, if you want to enter soon after getting your visa then its better to get it done in advance.

It takes time if your passport address is different from your current address, otherwise you will get it same day.


----------



## jango28

Singh2481 said:


> Yeah sure. My points breakup is as follows :
> 
> Age 25
> English Proficiency 10
> Work Experience 15 (9yrs, 5mths)
> Qualification 15
> 
> Actually I was also a bit surprised also to see nothing in my mailbox.


Did you login to skillselect and check? sometimes they don't send emails
Also, for your experience, you used the date that ACS mentioned as your skilled employment start date?


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi guys, 

I have 70 points, applied for EOI on 13th February for 263311 Telecommunications Engineer. What is the expected time for an invitation? 

Regards


----------



## BretSavage

Lord Raven said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have 70 points, applied for EOI on 13th February for 263311 Telecommunications Engineer. What is the expected time for an invitation?
> 
> Regards


With 70points you will get it in next round, i.e. 27Feb.


----------



## Lord Raven

BretSavage said:


> Lord Raven said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have 70 points, applied for EOI on 13th February for 263311 Telecommunications Engineer. What is the expected time for an invitation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> With 70points you will get it in next round, i.e. 27Feb.
Click to expand...

Thanks dear  fingers crossed..


----------



## AnjGin

Hi guys ,

I applied for EOI on12/2 as general accountant 
Any idea when can I expect the invite . My visa is expiring in April so I am little worried . 
Any chance of getting it before April?

Thanks


----------



## yashdeepsingh

AnjGin said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> I applied for EOI on12/2 as general accountant
> Any idea when can I expect the invite . My visa is expiring in April so I am little worried .
> Any chance of getting it before April?
> 
> Thanks


If your Visa is expiring better to renew it as your application WILL be rejected if your passport is not valid at least for 6 months. 

Cheers
Yash


----------



## raymonddz

yashdeepsingh said:


> If your Visa is expiring better to renew it as your application WILL be rejected if your passport is not valid at least for 6 months.
> 
> Cheers
> Yash


It depends on how many points do you have. If you have an invitation before your visa expiry, then you can log at any time before visa expiry, and get a bridging visa. 
I have 60 points on management accountant, applied on 5/2 and visa expiry on 24/3/15...Still waiting..


----------



## raymonddz

AnjGin said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> I applied for EOI on12/2 as general accountant
> Any idea when can I expect the invite . My visa is expiring in April so I am little worried .
> Any chance of getting it before April?
> 
> Thanks


It depends on how many points do you have. If you have an invitation before your visa expiry, then you can log at any time before visa expiry, and get a bridging visa.
I have 60 points on management accountant, applied on 5/2 and visa expiry on 24/3/15...Still waiting..


----------



## AnjGin

Hi I have 60 points


----------



## BretSavage

AnjGin said:


> Hi I have 60 points


Accountants invite is made on POR RATA basis, if you have more points you get priority, hopefully you will get it in the next round or the 1 after max.


----------



## AnjGin

I hope the same that I get it before April otherwise I will have lodge student visa or go back home .


----------



## AnjGin

Thank you both


----------



## Ktoda

Hi All

I submitted my EOI on 15 Feb with 60 points as Software Engineer.
Please keep replying and join me with your replies and will keep in touch

Thank you


----------



## XINGSINGH

Ktoda said:


> Hi All
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 15 Feb with 60 points as Software Engineer.
> Please keep replying and join me with your replies and will keep in touch
> 
> Thank you


Good luck ktoda.


----------



## venkasanka

XINGSINGH said:


> Good luck ktoda.


Hi friends, i have submitted my EOI on 12th Feb with 65 points for 189 visa. My occupation is Business Analyst. I haven't received an invitation in 13th Feb invitation round. Did anyone with Business Analyst received an invitation in 13th Feb round and what is my chance of getting invited in the next round 27th Feb ?


----------



## cantthinkofone

venkasanka said:


> Hi friends, i have submitted my EOI on 12th Feb with 65 points for 189 visa. My occupation is Business Analyst. I haven't received an invitation in 13th Feb invitation round. Did anyone with Business Analyst received an invitation in 13th Feb round and what is my chance of getting invited in the next round 27th Feb ?


Occupational ceiling has already been reached for your job code. Need to wait for next fiscal year man.


----------



## venkasanka

cantthinkofone said:


> Occupational ceiling has already been reached for your job code. Need to wait for next fiscal year man.


The occupation ceiling had not reached for BA since there were 40 more space available before 13th Feb round so on a pro rate basis only 4 invitation for BA should have been sent in 13th Feb round.


----------



## cantthinkofone

venkasanka said:


> The occupation ceiling had not reached for BA since there were 40 more space available before 13th Feb round so on a pro rate basis only 4 invitation for BA should have been sent in 13th Feb round.


The why have I seen more than 4 people in that anzeco group getting invitations in Feb 13 round? I've been following the trends and forum threads very closely and I saw more than 10.


----------



## venkasanka

cantthinkofone said:


> The why have I seen more than 4 people in that anzeco group getting invitations in Feb 13 round? I've been following the trends and forum threads very closely and I saw more than 10.


Thanks for your reply. So you mean more than 10 ppl are invited in 13th Feb round for BA job code ?


----------



## cantthinkofone

venkasanka said:


> The occupation ceiling had not reached for BA since there were 40 more space available before 13th Feb round so on a pro rate basis only 4 invitation for BA should have been sent in 13th Feb round.


Also the pro rate doesn't work that way. In the January 23 round, 292 people received invitations for 2611.


----------



## venkasanka

cantthinkofone said:


> Also the pro rate doesn't work that way. In the January 23 round, 292 people received invitations for 2611.


The website however shows the occupation ceiling as there are 1576 against 1620 job code 2611 filled. I dont understand how it works ????


----------



## cantthinkofone

venkasanka said:


> The website however shows the occupation ceiling as there are 1576 against 1620 job code 2611 filled. I dont understand how it works ????


That's data for January 23 invitations. What I'm saying is, in that January 23 round 292 people in your job group got invited, now there's 44 left. Those 44 are likely all filled in last week's rounds. When Dibp updates the website next week, check and confirm that.


----------



## venkasanka

Thanks bro for your reply. Let me wait till next week for the update then. Parallely I have also applied for NSW SS with 70 points. Not sure how is my chance for NSW SS.


----------



## manoj_tryhard

Hi There,

Need one help from you, would be great if you could spare some time for me.
I applied for VIC SS on 20th Jan and also filled EOI application for the same where i mentioned Preferred territory for SS as Victoria.
Now, since NSW SS is also open now for 261311, I want to apply for NSW as well. One of the conditions for NSW is that in EOI we must select NSW as the preferred state under 190 class.

What should I do now? 
1. Should I select 'Any' option? Will selecting this impact my outcome?
2. Should I change my preference to"New South Wales" because for VIC, the EOI number was optional?


----------



## khanhvan

Hi all,

I am new to this site, so please help.

I have lodged my EOI (189) on 1 Feb 2015 with 60pts (Architecture), and I know that 13th Feb is the invitation date; but I have not received the invitation.

So I am wondering whether my application will still be processed for the next invitation round or I have to submit EOI again? or how may I know the result?

Thank you in advance.
Van.


----------



## jimypk

EOI is valid for two years, wait for next round.

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ktoda

khanhvan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this site, so please help.
> 
> I have lodged my EOI (189) on 1 Feb 2015 with 60pts (Architecture), and I know that 13th Feb is the invitation date; but I have not received the invitation.
> 
> So I am wondering whether my application will still be processed for the next invitation round or I have to submit EOI again? or how may I know the result?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> Van.


Hi Van

It works on Pro-rata basis and even I submitted my EOI with 60 points on 15 Feb 2015. So we both and other friends who submitted with 60 points are on the same boat. Let us see on 27th Feb 2015 and keep updating here

Thank you


----------



## BRam111

Hi All,

I want to share that I got 7 in IELTs, now I got 65 points.

Ram


----------



## raymonddz

Whats ur occupation? Congra


----------



## raymonddz

BRam111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to share that I got 7 in IELTs, now I got 65 points.
> 
> Ram


Congra man. Btw, whats ur occupation?


----------



## kaurcool6

Hi there, 

As I discussed earlier regarding my EOI and everything regarding my case. There few things that I wanted to discuss in detail that I am applying as spouse and Australian embassy needs spouses educational detail, employment history also. I worked in 3 different companies but don't have all companies experience certificates and salary slips. So what should I do? Should I not show them that I worked there only show my present company's experience and salary details? Then there will be a gap of almost 5 years. What should I do? Please suggest?

Thanks


----------



## Surbhi

Hi all, do we have a spread sheet for eoi submitted status and the responses date etc... I saw links for ACS tracking and visa tracking... But couldn't find one for eoi tracking. If you know, please post the link here. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## pratik2077

*TOEFL score report query*

I have got desire TOEFL score and also able to download score report from my TOEFL account.

My question is can I use downloaded score report in 189 visa process because original report [Hard copy report] take 4-5 week to deliver. 

In download score report also mention that “This is a PDF downloaded and Printed by the test taker”. 

Please give me your suggestion.


----------



## BretSavage

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> As I discussed earlier regarding my EOI and everything regarding my case. There few things that I wanted to discuss in detail that I am applying as spouse and Australian embassy needs spouses educational detail, employment history also. I worked in 3 different companies but don't have all companies experience certificates and salary slips. So what should I do? Should I not show them that I worked there only show my present company's experience and salary details? Then there will be a gap of almost 5 years. What should I do? Please suggest?
> 
> Thanks


If you are claiming points, then you need to provide details for each company for which your assessment is done but if you are not claiming points then you need not to submit document for any company.


----------



## BretSavage

pratik2077 said:


> I have got desire TOEFL score and also able to download score report from my TOEFL account.
> 
> My question is can I use downloaded score report in 189 visa process because original report [Hard copy report] take 4-5 week to deliver.
> 
> In download score report also mention that “This is a PDF downloaded and Printed by the test taker”.
> 
> Please give me your suggestion.


Yes it will work, you can download the copy and get it attested however for your EOI you just need Test Report Number, you will need the scanned copy of results once you file up your visa, not before that.


----------



## usmansshaikh

Seniors, I need help as I have a very confusing situation on my ACS I received.

Now I am about to submit my EOI and I have 2 queries

1) I am unsure if I can claim 5 points based on the below assessment received as the date mentioned is after Nov 2009. The last work exp is of my current employer and was taken on 12 Dec 2014 before submission of ACS. If I count from Dec 2009, then 5 years are actually completed on 1 Dec 2014. Can some one help clarify this for me?

2) When actually filling the eoi, November 2009 falls between my 2nd job from Apr 2009 to sep 2011. Do I fill this as one position and mark it as relevant for counting points or do i split into 2?

Would really appreciate all the help as I just got my IELTS results
today and have scores of 8.5/8.5/8.5/7.0 which means i can claim 10 points. If I claim 5 years work experience I can get 65 points vs 60 points for 3 years work experience. P


ACS Results Letter
The following employment after November 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 11/07 - 04/09 (1yrs 5mths)
Position: XXXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: PAKISTAN

Dates: 04/09 - 09/11 (2yrs 5mths)
Position: XXXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: PAKISTAN

Dates: 10/11 - 10/13 (2yrs 0mths)
Position: XXXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: PAKISTAN

Dates: 10/13 - 12/14 (1yrs 2mths)
Position: XXXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: PAKISTAN


----------



## pratik2077

BretSavage said:


> pratik2077 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have got desire TOEFL score and also able to download score report from my TOEFL account.
> 
> My question is can I use downloaded score report in 189 visa process because original report [Hard copy report] take 4-5 week to deliver.
> 
> In download score report also mention that ?This is a PDF downloaded and Printed by the test taker?.
> 
> Please give me your suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it will work, you can download the copy and get it attested however for your EOI you just need Test Report Number, you will need the scanned copy of results once you file up your visa, not before that.
Click to expand...


Thanks for your quick response.

I already filled EOI on last week and I am very sure on next (27th Feb) round I get invite.

If I invited, I am planing to lodge visa file ASAP.Possible that original copy of TOEFL score not deliver to me on that time.

For that situation I have two option.

1. I use downloaded TOFEL score report copy in visa process.

2. In TOFEL website, there is provision for request additional score report with paid of $19.This additional score report come in 1week.

Please give me your suggestion.


----------



## BretSavage

pratik2077 said:


> Thanks for your quick response.
> 
> I already filled EOI on last week and I am very sure on next (27th Feb) round I get invite.
> 
> If I invited, I am planing to lodge visa file ASAP.Possible that original copy of TOEFL score not deliver to me on that time.
> 
> For that situation I have two option.
> 
> 1. I use downloaded TOFEL score report copy in visa process.
> 
> 2. In TOFEL website, there is provision for request additional score report with paid of $19.This additional score report come in 1week.
> 
> Please give me your suggestion.


Hi Pratik,

What you can do is download your result from TOEFL website, get it attested and then upload it or you have about 60 days to upload documents after paying up your fees, so you can also wait for your results to come and then upload it.


----------



## BretSavage

usmansshaikh said:


> Seniors, I need help as I have a very confusing situation on my ACS I received.
> 
> Now I am about to submit my EOI and I have 2 queries
> 
> 1) I am unsure if I can claim 5 points based on the below assessment received as the date mentioned is after Nov 2009. The last work exp is of my current employer and was taken on 12 Dec 2014 before submission of ACS. If I count from Dec 2009, then 5 years are actually completed on 1 Dec 2014. Can some one help clarify this for me?
> 
> 2) When actually filling the eoi, November 2009 falls between my 2nd job from Apr 2009 to sep 2011. Do I fill this as one position and mark it as relevant for counting points or do i split into 2?
> 
> Would really appreciate all the help as I just got my IELTS results
> today and have scores of 8.5/8.5/8.5/7.0 which means i can claim 10 points. If I claim 5 years work experience I can get 65 points vs 60 points for 3 years work experience. P
> 
> 
> ACS Results Letter
> The following employment after November 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 11/07 - 04/09 (1yrs 5mths)
> Position: XXXX
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> Dates: 04/09 - 09/11 (2yrs 5mths)
> Position: XXXX
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> Dates: 10/11 - 10/13 (2yrs 0mths)
> Position: XXXX
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: PAKISTAN
> 
> Dates: 10/13 - 12/14 (1yrs 2mths)
> Position: XXXX
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: PAKISTAN


I am not an ACS expert but from what i can make of it, your employment is considered skilled after November 2009, so you can claim points for 5 years, previous mark as irrelevant while filing up your EOI.


----------



## usmansshaikh

thank you bret....that was my understanding as well...just wanted a second opinion, what about 2nd query as november 2009 is in between on of the jobs, how do I fill the eoi in that case? do i fill that job from nov 2009 or as per original dates of job and mark the whole as relevant?


----------



## BretSavage

You can split it, mark period up to Oct 2009 as irrelevant and from Nov 2009 onwards as relevant... That will solve your problem.


----------



## padmayogesh

BretSavage said:


> You can split it, mark period up to Oct 2009 as irrelevant and from Nov 2009 onwards as relevant... That will solve your problem.


As ACS assessment states after Nov 2009, it's safer to mark as irrelevant up to Nov 2009 and the one after that as relevant.


----------



## usmansshaikh

padmayogesh said:


> As ACS assessment states after Nov 2009, it's safer to mark as irrelevant up to Nov 2009 and the one after that as relevant.


THank you guys, I wasnt sure if i could split it as I had one experience letter, anyhow, i agree that i will mark upto nov 2009 as irrelevant and from dec 2009 onwards I will mark it as relevant as the acs states...

Hope this will be okay and I beleive I will still get 5 years upto dec 2014. Submitting the EOI now 

Thanks again


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Hello buddies,
I have a query if you can help me please
I submitted my EOI for 189 visa on 19/02/2015 with 65 points (Mechanical engineer)
When can i expect to get invite?
Any predictions plz


----------



## yashdeepsingh

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello buddies,
> I have a query if you can help me please
> I submitted my EOI for 189 visa on 19/02/2015 with 65 points (Mechanical engineer)
> When can i expect to get invite?
> Any predictions plz


Next round is on 27 th feb.

You will get it.

Cheers


----------



## kaurcool6

Thanks bret


----------



## truetypezk

BretSavage said:


> If you are claiming points, then you need to provide details for each company for which your assessment is done but if you are not claiming points then you need not to submit document for any company.




Hi I have about 4 yrs of overseas working experience but due to laziness (I once thought if I don't claim then I don't need to provide anything) I did not claim any working experience pts for my 189 EOI.

My MSA authority (Engineers Australia) did not require any employer reference either.

But now it occurs to me that whether I still need to submit my employer reference despite I am not claiming any points. I suppose I need to disclose all my working experience faithfully on form 80/1221 but how about the 189 application form? I have not seen the e-form but is there something that asks whether this is a relevant experience just like the EOI one?

I suppose from what you have said, I just need to declare my working experience but do not need to get any supporting docs? Thanks a lot!


----------



## truetypezk

BretSavage said:


> Yes it will work, you can download the copy and get it attested however for your EOI you just need Test Report Number, you will need the scanned copy of results once you file up your visa, not before that.


On this point, I recall seeing somewhere that we only need to provide the TRF number to DIBP but not the actual TRF. They have some ways to verify from the TRF number.

Would appreciate greatly if you could let me know if I am wrong as I am also in a similar situation waiting to receive the official TOEFL TRF. Thanks a lot!


----------



## BRam111

Hi All,

I submitted my EOI with 65 points yesterday(20-Feb-2015) for 261312, thanks for the IELTs 7 point score. I can see only 1768 posts remaining for 2613 occupation. Is that good enough chance for me to get invitation in next round(27-Feb-2015)? I am just curious at this point.

Ram


----------



## sevnik0202

BRam111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI with 65 points yesterday(20-Feb-2015) for 261312, thanks for the IELTs 7 point score. I can see only 1768 posts remaining for 2613 occupation. Is that good enough chance for me to get invitation in next round(27-Feb-2015)? I am just curious at this point.
> 
> Ram


Yes.


----------



## BretSavage

truetypezk said:


> Hi I have about 4 yrs of overseas working experience but due to laziness (I once thought if I don't claim then I don't need to provide anything) I did not claim any working experience pts for my 189 EOI.
> 
> My MSA authority (Engineers Australia) did not require any employer reference either.
> 
> But now it occurs to me that whether I still need to submit my employer reference despite I am not claiming any points. I suppose I need to disclose all my working experience faithfully on form 80/1221 but how about the 189 application form? I have not seen the e-form but is there something that asks whether this is a relevant experience just like the EOI one?
> 
> I suppose from what you have said, I just need to declare my working experience but do not need to get any supporting docs? Thanks a lot!


Yes you need to declare everything, but as your not claiming points for it, you are not required to submit documents.

Documents mainly helps in making your case more strong, even if not claiming points if you have upload it.


----------



## BretSavage

truetypezk said:


> On this point, I recall seeing somewhere that we only need to provide the TRF number to DIBP but not the actual TRF. They have some ways to verify from the TRF number.
> 
> Would appreciate greatly if you could let me know if I am wrong as I am also in a similar situation waiting to receive the official TOEFL TRF. Thanks a lot!


You need to provide TRF at the time of submitting your EOI.
However at the time of visa lodgement you need copy of TRF to upload it with other documents, they verify it with concerned authority, you get around 60 days after submitting your fees to upload documents.


----------



## usmansshaikh

*EOI Submitted Finally*

Thanks Bret and other members... finally submitted my EOI today with 65 points  Although for 261111 only 44 places remaining so doubt i will get it this year. Anyhow, hoping for the best.

__________________

Visa Subclass 189 ICT Business Analyst 261111 | ACS Applied:19-Dec-14 | +Ve Result: 07-Jan-15 | IELTS Result 21/02/15: R 8.5 L 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.5 | EOI Submitted: 21-Feb-15 | Invite : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## BRam111

Hi All, 

I got IELTS Cambridge 7,8,9 books in A4 printouts whihc I used for my IELTs exam. I do not need them any more so planning to give them for free. They got some notes with pencil on but very usable for practice purposes. Please message me if any one is intrested to get them. You need to pick them from CBD College street. 

Ram


----------



## truetypezk

BretSavage said:


> You need to provide TRF at the time of submitting your EOI.
> However at the time of visa lodgement you need copy of TRF to upload it with other documents, they verify it with concerned authority, you get around 60 days after submitting your fees to upload documents.


Thanks a lot for clarifying. Regarding the 60 days period, does that mean I can pay the application fee without uploading anything as soon as I have received an invite to grab an earlier position in the visa processing queue? (Assuming I am very desperate, and I am indeed desperate)


----------



## venkasanka

Welcome to BA club....I had also submitted my EOI on 12th Feb with 65 points for BA (261111) job code. I haven't heard any BA applicant received their invitation in the last round 13th Feb. Did anyone know if BA applicant received any invitation in the last round ? Lets hope for some good news in the next round 27th Feb. 




usmansshaikh said:


> Thanks Bret and other members... finally submitted my EOI today with 65 points  Although for 261111 only 44 places remaining so doubt i will get it this year. Anyhow, hoping for the best.
> 
> __________________
> 
> Visa Subclass 189 ICT Business Analyst 261111 | ACS Applied:19-Dec-14 | +Ve Result: 07-Jan-15 | IELTS Result 21/02/15: R 8.5 L 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.5 | EOI Submitted: 21-Feb-15 | Invite : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## usmansshaikh

Thanks and good luck to you my friend. I havent heard any BA awarded in the last round so hope there will be some positions awarded this round.


----------



## TorukMakto

Hi Guys,

I have an invite for filling 189 visa which is getting expired on 10th March. For some reason, I am not able to file the visa before that date. So, my question is do I need to create a new Skill Select EOI request after 10th March or the same EOI can fetch me another invite?

Also, since I am under ANZESCO 2613, is that a big risk I am taking for letting my invite expire and wait for invitation in March as there only approx. 1700 left before it touches the occupation ceiling? FYI,I am having just 60 points.


----------



## Karl22

Hi all, I'm new to this forum!!
Wanted to share my experience & need some advice...!!

Skills assessment for ICT Sales representative filed on 15/12/14- rec'd positive assessment in 3 days.

Filed NT ss 489 & received invitation to file visa in EOI /Immi a/c in 2 days.

VISA lodged on 23/12/14 with all the requested docs for my wife, my 2 yr old and myself as the primary applicant with 65 points.

Case Officer allocated on 11/2/15, requesting for AFP!! Uploaded on 12/2/15, haven't heard anything since then from GSM BRISBANE.

Has any1 had similar experience or should I just wait until 3 months up from 23/12/14.

Concern is I am on a 457 & have left the employer in 10/14, hence have work restrictions and darwin actually is an expensive city to live and I can't work!! Quiet luck as my has got a job and can run the fixed cost!!

Any advice would be much appreciated, TIA!!


----------



## kaurcool6

What's AFP?


----------



## BretSavage

kaurcool6 said:


> What's AFP?


Australian Federal Police


----------



## BretSavage

Karl22 said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this forum!!
> Wanted to share my experience & need some advice...!!
> 
> Skills assessment for ICT Sales representative filed on 15/12/14- rec'd positive assessment in 3 days.
> 
> Filed NT ss 489 & received invitation to file visa in EOI /Immi a/c in 2 days.
> 
> VISA lodged on 23/12/14 with all the requested docs for my wife, my 2 yr old and myself as the primary applicant with 65 points.
> 
> Case Officer allocated on 11/2/15, requesting for AFP!! Uploaded on 12/2/15, haven't heard anything since then from GSM BRISBANE.
> 
> Has any1 had similar experience or should I just wait until 3 months up from 23/12/14.
> 
> Concern is I am on a 457 & have left the employer in 10/14, hence have work restrictions and darwin actually is an expensive city to live and I can't work!! Quiet luck as my has got a job and can run the fixed cost!!
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated, TIA!!


its better if you call them....your very close to your grant.


----------



## cantthinkofone

truetypezk said:


> Thanks a lot for clarifying. Regarding the 60 days period, does that mean I can pay the application fee without uploading anything as soon as I have received an invite to grab an earlier position in the visa processing queue? (Assuming I am very desperate, and I am indeed desperate)


Yup lets say you get an invite in next round on Feb 27, and if you fill the 1393 online application form (which is 17 pages), the 17th page is the one which ask u to pay the fee. The form won't allow u to upload anything into the immi account until after you paid, then only you can attach documents. So if you wait till the 60th day after getting invite essentially wasted 2 months in processing visa queue.

So once you lodge and pay the visa, you can just load all your supporting documents slowly over a period of time, before CO gets allocated (which is abut 2 months after paying and lodging) to get a direct grant


----------



## truetypezk

cantthinkofone said:


> Yup lets say you get an invite in next round on Feb 27, and if you fill the 1393 online application form (which is 17 pages), the 17th page is the one which ask u to pay the fee. The form won't allow u to upload anything into the immi account until after you paid, then only you can attach documents. So if you wait till the 60th day after getting invite essentially wasted 2 months in processing visa queue.
> 
> So once you lodge and pay the visa, you can just load all your supporting documents slowly over a period of time, before CO gets allocated (which is abut 2 months after paying and lodging) to get a direct grant


Ha I see, thanks! In that case it is quite strange why some people wait for a few wks to lodge their visa after getting an invite.

Btw I have been trying to find a sample of the 1393 e-form but couldn't get it anywhere. Did u manage to find a sample? I just wanna be prepared to fill in everything and not get caught up with some details like which kindergarten did I attend


----------



## KeeDa

rajurokz,

In your EOI application, you should mention:

Jan.2009 - Jan.2011 as not-relevant. EOI system will not compute any points against this.
Feb.2011 - Feb.2015 as relevant. EOI system will compute 5 points for this.

All the best.



rajurokz said:


> Hello team,
> 
> Pls help me with the below query.
> 
> I've 6 years of experience in IT(Jan'2009 - Till Date), but as per the ACS Employment assessment experience is considered from Jan'2011. My question is, which experience should I mention in the EOI? As it automatically calculates the points, it don't make sense to mention the complete experience. Experts, pls throw some light on this.
> 
> Thanks in Adv!
> rajurokz


----------



## cantthinkofone

truetypezk said:


> Ha I see, thanks! In that case it is quite strange why some people wait for a few wks to lodge their visa after getting an invite.
> 
> Btw I have been trying to find a sample of the 1393 e-form but couldn't get it anywhere. Did u manage to find a sample? I just wanna be prepared to fill in everything and not get caught up with some details like which kindergarten did I attend


I guess everyone has a different circumstance haha. I would file and pay the visa application on the same day I get invited but in my case I will need to renew my passport first. and i don't want to renew it until i officially get invited. 

I also tried looking for the form, can't find it anywhere too. You can look up form 80, which is also 17 pages long.. thsats the form which asks about your education history (from primary school lvl), etc. not really sure what 1393 asks, i guess we'll find out soon enough!


----------



## agrimreaper

Form 1393 is the 17 page visa application online form.


----------



## cantthinkofone

agrimreaper said:


> Form 1393 is the 17 page visa application online form.


what does it ask?


----------



## truetypezk

agrimreaper said:


> Form 1393 is the 17 page visa application online form.


Yeah specifically anything unexpected yet not in 80/1221? Thanks in advance!


----------



## truetypezk

cantthinkofone said:


> I guess everyone has a different circumstance haha. I would file and pay the visa application on the same day I get invited but in my case I will need to renew my passport first. and i don't want to renew it until i officially get invited.
> 
> I also tried looking for the form, can't find it anywhere too. You can look up form 80, which is also 17 pages long.. thsats the form which asks about your education history (from primary school lvl), etc. not really sure what 1393 asks, i guess we'll find out soon enough!


Yup I have aldy got 80/1221 ready b4 13 Feb lol, I guess u did the same thing. Too bad for us haha


----------



## agrimreaper

cantthinkofone said:


> what does it ask?


Qualifications, experience, English competency etc for both my spouse and I. The works that you require for visa application. Once you submit this 17-page long form, then you can upload the document evidence.


----------



## cantthinkofone

truetypezk said:


> Yup I have aldy got 80/1221 ready b4 13 Feb lol, I guess u did the same thing. Too bad for us haha


Haha i only looked at form 80 but haven't filled yet. Just looked at Form 1221, never heard of it before.. the stuff they ask seems almost the same as in Form 80, what is it for? Need to fill both 80 and 1221 when lodging the visa?


----------



## cantthinkofone

agrimreaper said:


> Qualifications, experience, English competency etc for both my spouse and I. The works that you require for visa application. Once you submit this 17-page long form, then you can upload the document evidence.


ah i see.. is it easy to fill? like would there be any questions that require you to dig back into your old documents, etc.. 17 pages seems like a lot to fill lol


----------



## agrimreaper

No where in my visa application did they ask for Form 80. Where did you find information that we require for Form 80?


----------



## agrimreaper

cantthinkofone said:


> ah i see.. is it easy to fill? like would there be any questions that require you to dig back into your old documents, etc.. 17 pages seems like a lot to fill lol


Well, it is basically mostly a more detailed version of the EOI submission. Shouldn't be too hard from my experience.


----------



## cantthinkofone

agrimreaper said:


> No where in my visa application did they ask for Form 80. Where did you find information that we require for Form 80?


on the information booklet for General Skilled Migration. And everyone who applies for skilled migration uploads form 80 after paying the visa fee. I'm surprised you've never heard of it?


----------



## cantthinkofone

CO will ask for it if not uploaded. google "immi form 80", there are fillable PDF copies online


----------



## agrimreaper

cantthinkofone said:


> on the information booklet for General Skilled Migration. And everyone who applies for skilled migration uploads form 80 after paying the visa fee. I'm surprised you've never heard of it?


Do you have a link? I googled Immi Form 80 but only saw the downloadable form which resembles closely to Form 1393. However, I can't seem to find information pertaining the Form 80 requirements when lodging the visa application.


----------



## agrimreaper

The closest information I got was this link - Character and police certificate requirements

And it seems it is not necessary until asked. 

Quoting part from this link:
"Statutory declarations

As part of the character assessment, you might be asked to complete a Character Statutory Declaration (34KB PDF file).

In some instances you might also be required to provide personal details to allow additional character checks to be undertaken. Your case officer might ask you to complete the following form:

Form 80—Personal particulars for character assessment (611KB PDF file).

*If you are applying for a visa outside Australia, you do not have to provide this information with your application. You will be advised when it is required.*

If you are applying in Australia, you should provide this information with your application."


----------



## cantthinkofone

agrimreaper said:


> The closest information I got was this link - Character and police certificate requirements
> 
> And it seems it is not necessary until asked.
> 
> Quoting part from this link:
> "Statutory declarations
> 
> As part of the character assessment, you might be asked to complete a Character Statutory Declaration (34KB PDF file).
> 
> In some instances you might also be required to provide personal details to allow additional character checks to be undertaken. Your case officer might ask you to complete the following form:
> 
> Form 80—Personal particulars for character assessment (611KB PDF file).
> 
> *If you are applying for a visa outside Australia, you do not have to provide this information with your application. You will be advised when it is required.*
> 
> If you are applying in Australia, you should provide this information with your application."


Yeah thats the one. I can't seem to upload the booklet. its the immi form 1119, get the latest edition and go to page 7 "forms associated with GSM"

from what i see most people seem to upload form 80 regardless.. i think theres no harm in doing so.


----------



## agrimreaper

cantthinkofone said:


> Yeah thats the one. I can't seem to upload the booklet. its the immi form 1119, get the latest edition and go to page 7 "forms associated with GSM"
> 
> from what i see most people seem to upload form 80 regardless.. i think theres no harm in doing so.


It's ok, no need to upload the form 80 here. That's readily available on the immi website anyway. Thanks.


----------



## cantthinkofone

agrimreaper said:


> It's ok, no need to upload the form 80 here. That's readily available on the immi website anyway. Thanks.


no worries, good luck. so what will you be doing? front load form 80 or wait until CO asks (if they do)?


----------



## truetypezk

cantthinkofone said:


> Haha i only looked at form 80 but haven't filled yet. Just looked at Form 1221, never heard of it before.. the stuff they ask seems almost the same as in Form 80, what is it for? Need to fill both 80 and 1221 when lodging the visa?


From what I have read, some CO asked for 80 while some asked for 1221 so in the spirit Singaporean kiasuism I have filled in both lol. But yeah they are pretty similar.


----------



## truetypezk

agrimreaper said:


> It's ok, no need to upload the form 80 here. That's readily available on the immi website anyway. Thanks.


I think most people frontload 80 since it appears very frequently requested by the CO, so if you are in a rush to get the visa approved perhaps u wanna get it ready to receive a direct grant.

Otherwise just wait for CO assignment and see what they want specifically for your case.

Btw are you a Singaporean? Have u gotten ur SPF COC already?


----------



## agrimreaper

truetypezk said:


> I think most people frontload 80 since it appears very frequently requested by the CO, so if you are in a rush to get the visa approved perhaps u wanna get it ready to receive a direct grant.
> 
> Otherwise just wait for CO assignment and see what they want specifically for your case.
> 
> Btw are you a Singaporean? Have u gotten ur SPF COC already?


Still mulling on whether to upload Form 80 now or when CO asks.

Nope, not yet. Going to get it done next week.


----------



## sameer7106

Hi frends,

please clear one of my doubt which i have regarding the state sponsorship - EOI........I am still waiting to get 7 band in IELTS and will be giving the english exam next month. As of now i have 50 points and hope to score 7 in IELTS/PTE to get 10 points, now my question is .......*Is it possible for me to lodge an EOI with SA now??* 

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## truetypezk

agrimreaper said:


> Still mulling on whether to upload Form 80 now or when CO asks.
> 
> Nope, not yet. Going to get it done next week.


I suppose you intend to get SPF COC with application acknowledgement and docs checklist instead of waiting for the CO request letter?


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi Guys,

I am just curious, what forms should I start filling even before the EOI Invitation is given or the CO is assigned. I have no idea what happens next when you get the invite? I gathered all the documents required to submit online visa application for class 189. Then CO is assigned and he starts asking for forms and stuff. Kindly enlighten me so that I use this time properly. In the best case, I would like a direct grant.. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Karl22

Thanks, will call them & enquire further!!


----------



## sameer7106

sameer7106 said:


> Hi frends,
> 
> please clear one of my doubt which i have regarding the state sponsorship - EOI........I am still waiting to get 7 band in IELTS and will be giving the english exam next month. As of now i have 50 points and hope to score 7 in IELTS/PTE to get 10 points, now my question is .......*Is it possible for me to lodge an EOI with SA now??*
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer


Please provide a solution to my query expatians......


----------



## cantthinkofone

sameer7106 said:


> Please provide a solution to my query expatians......


no.


----------



## cantthinkofone

sameer7106 said:


> Hi frends,
> 
> please clear one of my doubt which i have regarding the state sponsorship - EOI........I am still waiting to get 7 band in IELTS and will be giving the english exam next month. As of now i have 50 points and hope to score 7 in IELTS/PTE to get 10 points, now my question is .......*Is it possible for me to lodge an EOI with SA now??*
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer


no.


----------



## agrimreaper

truetypezk said:


> I suppose you intend to get SPF COC with application acknowledgement and docs checklist instead of waiting for the CO request letter?


I provided SPF with my application acknowledgement and receipt.


----------



## vijendra

My ACS assessment states that my Masters in IT is a minor in computing and Bachelors is not assessed as it is a non ICT degree. While filling the EOI should I mention both my degrees?


----------



## kaurcool6

Hi guys,

One more help is required please guide. There is one condition that while lodging visa application you need to give AFP for all the applicants over age 16. Now my question is that AFP is Australian police certificate?
I have never visited australia so is it required for me also?
my husband had been there for many times and he had applied for this already. 
Thanks


----------



## santa999

Hi, does anyone know when the results of February 13 invitations round will be published?


----------



## BretSavage

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> One more help is required please guide. There is one condition that while lodging visa application you need to give AFP for all the applicants over age 16. Now my question is that AFP is Australian police certificate?
> I have never visited australia so is it required for me also?
> my husband had been there for many times and he had applied for this already.
> Thanks


No you don't need it, neither your family.

It is only required if your cumulative stay in Australia is more then 12 months.


----------



## BretSavage

santa999 said:


> Hi, does anyone know when the results of February 13 invitations round will be published?


It will be updated either month end or 1st week of next month.


----------



## santa999

BretSavage said:


> It will be updated either month end or 1st week of next month.


Thanks Bret,
I thought that they need to post the results before the next round...


----------



## BretSavage

santa999 said:


> Thanks Bret,
> I thought that they need to post the results before the next round...


Nope, mostly they update it once a month, but it is not exactly before or after invitation round.


----------



## kaurcool6

Thanks bret


----------



## Teddy110

BretSavage said:


> Nope, mostly they update it once a month, but it is not exactly before or after invitation round.


How do you know? just recently because of holiday season dibp updated the result once a month but last year they normally published before the next invitation round


----------



## cantthinkofone

Teddy110 said:


> How do you know? just recently because of holiday season dibp updated the result once a month but last year they normally published before the next invitation round


Hope you're right. Anyway got a question

How is it possible that the visa date of effect cutoff for invitations sometimes gets earlier? I've looked at the data published. Like say for example, October first invitation rounds cutoff is a September 30. Then the next round, the cutoff is like August. This kinda makes no sense because doesn't it mean all invitees who got the invitation in the 2nd round in October would have been encompassed or included in the previous one? This doesn't happen often for 189, but for 489, I see it always is the case. Any explanation for this?


----------



## BretSavage

Teddy110 said:


> How do you know? just recently because of holiday season dibp updated the result once a month but last year they normally published before the next invitation round


It got updated on 16FEB and no list was given...


----------



## Teddy110

cantthinkofone said:


> Hope you're right. Anyway got a question
> 
> How is it possible that the visa date of effect cutoff for invitations sometimes gets earlier? I've looked at the data published. Like say for example, October first invitation rounds cutoff is a September 30. Then the next round, the cutoff is like August. This kinda makes no sense because doesn't it mean all invitees who got the invitation in the 2nd round in October would have been encompassed or included in the previous one? This doesn't happen often for 189, but for 489, I see it always is the case. Any explanation for this?


From what I can see from the website is the cut off date normally reflects the invitation has been sent to the eoi submitted up until that date. However, it also depends on your eoi points. For example, on 13 Oct dibp updated for ICT is 65 points and visa date of effect is 3/10/2014 doesnt mean that people who submitted eoi for ICT under 65 points (says 60 points) before 3/10/2014 also got the invitation. You can see the next invitation round they backed date to May 2014 for 60 points or something. Hope that helps.


----------



## Teddy110

BretSavage said:


> It got updated on 16FEB and no list was given...


Doesnt work that way though. Normally it takes at least one week for dibp to publish the stat from what I can see. Maybe they just updated st on that website. I even saw they updated the number of invitation sent for Accountant occup wrong in Jan round


----------



## cantthinkofone

Teddy110 said:


> From what I can see from the website is the cut off date normally reflects the invitation has been sent to the eoi submitted up until that date. However, it also depends on your eoi points. For example, on 13 Oct dibp updated for ICT is 65 points and visa date of effect is 3/10/2014 doesnt mean that people who submitted eoi for ICT under 65 points (says 60 points) before 3/10/2014 also got the invitation. You can see the next invitation round they backed date to May 2014 for 60 points or something. Hope that helps.


Hey teddy thank you for the explanation. Still a little fuzzy though, I'll give you an example. Take a look at September 22 data. Cutoff for 189 was 60 points and date September 20. Then the next round which was 3 weeks later on October 13, the points Cutoff was also 60 but date was September 4. Hope you see where I'm going with this? Makes no sense why the latter would be September 4?wouldn't all those ppl have got their invites in the September 22 round since the Cutoff for that was September 20...


----------



## HarishNair2015

*EOI query*

Hi Guys,

I have got 65 points in my EOI as of today. But I'm turning 33 next month. So will the EOI points be reduced automatically after submission ? If not, will the visa process be rejected in case i don't get 65 due to age (but still 60 ) , in case I'm unable to lodge it before my i turn 33 ?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## cantthinkofone

HarishNair2015 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got 65 points in my EOI as of today. But I'm turning 33 next month. So will the EOI points be reduced automatically after submission ? If not, will the visa process be rejected in case i don't get 65 due to age (but still 60 ) , in case I'm unable to lodge it before my i turn 33 ?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


No, only your invitation date matters. You should get invited this Friday I'm very sure. As long as you are 32 by the time of invitation, even if you Lodge your application after your birthday you are fine with 65 points.


----------



## Teddy110

cantthinkofone said:


> Hey teddy thank you for the explanation. Still a little fuzzy though, I'll give you an example. Take a look at September 22 data. Cutoff for 189 was 60 points and date September 20. Then the next round which was 3 weeks later on October 13, the points Cutoff was also 60 but date was September 4. Hope you see where I'm going with this? Makes no sense why the latter would be September 4?wouldn't all those ppl have got their invites in the September 22 round since the Cutoff for that was September 20...


Again not everything put on immi website is perfectly reflected what is going on in the department. The data put on the website normally based on wat has been sent out electronically. My guess is on 13 oct round, the last invitation sent out was for some occupation that up to date 4 sept which does not mean that other occup (says acct) only got the invi up to 4 sept (you can see that for acct dibp has sent out invi for acct up to 2/10 for 13 oct round).


----------



## cantthinkofone

Teddy110 said:


> Again not everything put on immi website is perfectly reflected what is going on in the department. The data put on the website normally based on wat has been sent out electronically. My guess is on 13 oct round, the last invitation sent out was for some occupation that up to date 4 sept which does not mean that other occup (says acct) only got the invi up to 4 sept (you can see that for acct dibp has sent out invi for acct up to 2/10 for 13 oct round).


Ah I think you are right. Thanks man. How are you in the process? Waiting for invite or Lodgement done?


----------



## Teddy110

cantthinkofone said:


> Ah I think you are right. Thanks man. How are you in the process? Waiting for invite or Lodgement done?


I submitted eoi on 2nd Feb with 60 points and finger crossed for next round. Actually I got my application rejected last time because of my mistake


----------



## cantthinkofone

Teddy110 said:


> I submitted eoi on 2nd Feb with 60 points and finger crossed for next round. Actually I got my application rejected last time because of my mistake


I read a post all few days ago about a rejection. Was that you? Regarding ACS employment or something.


----------



## HarishNair2015

Thanks for the detailed explanation.. Cheers!



cantthinkofone said:


> No, only your invitation date matters. You should get invited this Friday I'm very sure. As long as you are 32 by the time of invitation, even if you Lodge your application after your birthday you are fine with 65 points.


----------



## meego1

Hi Experts, 

i was wondering if an occupation is removed or goes into "Special conditions apply" after EOI invite, does it affect the visa application somehow?

thanks in advance .


----------



## raymonddz

Hi all,

I submitted my EOI with 60 points on 5/2/15 (management accountant), I missed the round of 13/2, and waiting for the next round on 27/2. My visa is ending soon. How many chances do i hvae for the next round


----------



## agrimreaper

raymonddz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my EOI with 60 points on 5/2/15 (management accountant), I missed the round of 13/2, and waiting for the next round on 27/2. My visa is ending soon. How many chances do i hvae for the next round


Even if you did get the invite in the next round, the visa grant is not immediate. Based on what I read on the forums, the average it is about 65 days to get your visa after lodging it.


----------



## amitnm1991

Hi

For my EOI I have not mentioned 1 of my irrelevant work I did back home as it was cash in hand and the only proof I have is a vague reference letter.

Will this be a porblem?


----------



## raymonddz

agrimreaper said:


> Even if you did get the invite in the next round, the visa grant is not immediate. Based on what I read on the forums, the average it is about 65 days to get your visa after lodging it.


If I have Invitation, I can submit my application and get bridging visa, so I'm able to stay in Australia...


----------



## agrimreaper

raymonddz said:


> If I have Invitation, I can submit my application and get bridging visa, so I'm able to stay in Australia...


Ah yes, bridging visa - that's right. Keep your fingers cross then for the next invitation round. :fingerscrossed: Good luck.


----------



## amitnm1991

raymonddz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my EOI with 60 points on 5/2/15 (management accountant), I missed the round of 13/2, and waiting for the next round on 27/2. My visa is ending soon. How many chances do i hvae for the next round



Anyone?


----------



## Cubiscus

Submitted my EOI for 261111 Business Analyst today, hoping to sneak in before the occupation ceiling hits on Friday (if it does)  70 points.


----------



## amitnm1991

Were invites sent off for BA last invitation round?


----------



## Cubiscus

Looking at the numbers I don't think they were? Seems to have been static since January.


----------



## amitnm1991

If you look at agrimreaper (About 5 posts behind) status timeline, it seems he has received an invite last invitation round with 65 points.


----------



## Cubiscus

Ok so fingers crossed for the next one. If the cap closes it's a wait until July (assuming it's still on the list) right?


----------



## cantthinkofone

Cubiscus said:


> Ok so fingers crossed for the next one. If the cap closes it's a wait until July (assuming it's still on the list) right?


unfortunately i strongly believe those 44 last slots were filled in the feb 13 round. if there are a handful of slots remaining, you should be getting an invite easy with 70 points. otherwise its a wait till july


----------



## amitnm1991

Cubiscus said:


> Ok so fingers crossed for the next one. If the cap closes it's a wait until July (assuming it's still on the list) right?


Yes, otherwise you can switch to 190..


----------



## Cubiscus

Hope that's not the case  How would you find out?


----------



## amitnm1991

Cubiscus said:


> Hope that's not the case  How would you find out?


Find out what?

Usually the Skilled Occupation List is updated frequently after the rounds but looks like they have refused / delayed to update the list after Feb 13st.

If IT goes out of the list, Ill move to British Colombia, Canada. 

:l


----------



## KeeDa

Aren't the available positions pro rated now? Meaning limited and equal invitations sent with each round thus eliminating the possibility of them hitting the ceiling before June-end?


----------



## Cubiscus

amitnm1991 said:


> Find out what?l


Find out whether all those places were given out a week ago.

I'm also confused by it saying they're pro-ratad now, to me that would mean very few each round until June?



amitnm1991 said:


> If IT goes out of the list, Ill move to British Colombia, Canada.


The Canadian one is a lot more difficult (I'm in Canada at the moment), without a job (Plus labour market opinion) it'll be a long wait.


----------



## cantthinkofone

ToyTowner said:


> Aren't the available positions pro rated now? Meaning limited and equal invitations sent with each round thus eliminating the possibility of them hitting the ceiling before June-end?


if its prorated that means only 4 people would get invites in every round from now until June for that occupation. this is not the case. 

In the January 23 round, almost 300 people received invites for BA and IT systems analyst. i don't really know how the pro rate works TBH, but it doesn't seem to be what everyone thinks it is


----------



## amitnm1991

cantthinkofone said:


> if its prorated that means only 4 people would get invites in every round from now until June for that occupation. this is not the case.
> 
> In the January 23 round, almost 300 people received invites for BA and IT systems analyst. i don't really know how the pro rate works TBH, but it doesn't seem to be what everyone thinks it is


I remember last year BA ceiling was going above the limit.

My friend applied with 60 points, and she received an invite in June regardless BA reaching and bypassing the ceiling limit.


----------



## cantthinkofone

amitnm1991 said:


> I remember last year BA ceiling was going above the limit.
> 
> My friend applied with 60 points, and she received an invite in June regardless BA reaching and bypassing the ceiling limit.


impossible. she probably applied for 190? no way after a ceiling limit is reached they still give out invitations. that just totally defeats the whole purpose of having a ceiling limit in the first place isn't it?


----------



## Cubiscus

It also reads as if the ceiling is subject to change:

"As there are high levels of interest from prospective skilled migrants in the below occupations, pro rata arrangements for this occupational group will apply. These arrangements are subject to change throughout the programme years:"


----------



## amitnm1991

Cubiscus said:


> It also reads as if the ceiling is subject to change:
> 
> "As there are high levels of interest from prospective skilled migrants in the below occupations, pro rata arrangements for this occupational group will apply. These arrangements are subject to change throughout the programme years:"


Maybe that's bow she received her invite.

Why is Canada difficult??


----------



## Cubiscus

At the moment there's no PR invites without a job, with a labour market opinion (which have decreased by 70% in the last year), through express entry, and then the process takes 6 months.

We thought about it, but it's very drawn out. On the plus side any IELTS results are valid.


----------



## venkasanka

Hi Guys, if you look at the trend for BA invitation for 189 from 2013 June till Jan 2015, at only at 1 round there was no invite sent out for BA and for the remaining rounds invitations were sent out. You can refer their website under previous invitation round section for details. So I believe we can expected invitations for BA in coming rounds but the number of invitations will be less based on pro rata basis.


----------



## Cubiscus

Well I'll let fate decide over the coming weeks.


----------



## HarishNair2015

*EOI query*

Hey Guys,

I have a quick question. My IELTS results have come out to be 7 each. But my transcript has not arrived with TRF number. I cannot locate it online either. Is it ok to send out my EOI for the 27th Feb invite & edit just before getting invite? Otherwise i will loose 5 points for age. Please let me know..

Thanks a lot in advance. 

Harish


----------



## raymonddz

HarishNair2015 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a quick question. My IELTS results have come out to be 7 each. But my transcript has not arrived with TRF number. I cannot locate it online either. Is it ok to send out my EOI for the 27th Feb invite & edit just before getting invite? Otherwise i will loose 5 points for age. Please let me know..
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.
> 
> Harish[/QUOY
> 
> You have to make sure that everything (documents) is ready and EOI submitted before 0:00am 27/2/15; otherwise it will cost you.


----------



## truetypezk

HarishNair2015 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a quick question. My IELTS results have come out to be 7 each. But my transcript has not arrived with TRF number. I cannot locate it online either. Is it ok to send out my EOI for the 27th Feb invite & edit just before getting invite? Otherwise i will loose 5 points for age. Please let me know..
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.
> 
> Harish


That's another reason why IELTS should be ur last resort lol TOEFL, PTE-A, anything is better than IELTS.


----------



## amitnm1991

On my ielts I have mistakenly mentioned my first language as hindi.

Its actually English.

Will this be a problem?


----------



## Guddu82

Dear all,
Need an info.. I had submitted EOI for 189 with 60 points on the 4th Of Feb for business analyst. Did not get invite on the 13th. Now the next invitation round is on the 27th and co-incidently I'll be turning 33 on the 27th of feb 2015. Any Idea if my EOI will be rejected??


----------



## BretSavage

Guddu82 said:


> Dear all,
> Need an info.. I had submitted EOI for 189 with 60 points on the 4th Of Feb for business analyst. Did not get invite on the 13th. Now the next invitation round is on the 27th and co-incidently I'll be turning 33 on the 27th of feb 2015. Any Idea if my EOI will be rejected??


Yes you will loose 5 points for your age, they calculate it on the day of invitation.


----------



## BRam111

Hi Harish,

To fill EOI you need IELTS TRF number, your test date and results. 
You would have got your results online.
You know your test date.
TRF - this is displayed in the bottom left corner of your results online. But the catch is online only 16 characters are displayed but in your actual document you see 18 characters. The last 4 characters are your center number and G(General) or A(acadamic). So get you TRF online and append the missing number from your center number and add G or A. 

This is what I did last friday when I got my IELTs results.

Ram



HarishNair2015 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a quick question. My IELTS results have come out to be 7 each. But my transcript has not arrived with TRF number. I cannot locate it online either. Is it ok to send out my EOI for the 27th Feb invite & edit just before getting invite? Otherwise i will loose 5 points for age. Please let me know..
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.
> 
> Harish


----------



## ven343

hi all, THIS FORUM IS VERY HELPFUL AND ALL OF GUYS VERY RESPONDING,,


1) is it mandatory to apply EOI before to apply state nomination(190) please?

2) can we update,delete and edit like options after applying EOI?

3) after applying to state nomination(190) can we apply for EOI?

4) can we change OCCUPATION AND STATE OPTIONS in EOI?

THANKS IN ADVANCE..

BEST OF LUCK TO ALL,,


----------



## JonDoe

ven343 said:


> hi all, THIS FORUM IS VERY HELPFUL AND ALL OF GUYS VERY RESPONDING,,
> 
> 
> 1) is it mandatory to apply EOI before to apply state nomination(190) please?
> 
> 2) can we update,delete and edit like options after applying EOI?
> 
> 3) after applying to state nomination(190) can we apply for EOI?
> 
> 4) can we change OCCUPATION AND STATE OPTIONS in EOI?
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE..
> 
> BEST OF LUCK TO ALL,,



1) is it mandatory to apply EOI before to apply state nomination(190) please?
For Victoria when we fill the form it says EOI is not compulsory​
2) can we update,delete and edit like options after applying EOI?
You can update the form. However whenever you update the form the slightest the EOI submission date changes to the time you save it. Not sure in state but for General migration the submission date moving ahead can impact the visa invitation date​
3) after applying to state nomination(190) can we apply for EOI?
Not sure about when.​

4) can we change OCCUPATION AND STATE OPTIONS in EOI?
Not sure​


----------



## amitnm1991

amitnm1991 said:


> On my ielts I have mistakenly mentioned my first language as hindi.
> 
> Its actually English.
> 
> Will this be a problem?


Anyone??


----------



## JonDoe

Guddu82 said:


> Dear all,
> Need an info.. I had submitted EOI for 189 with 60 points on the 4th Of Feb for business analyst. Did not get invite on the 13th. Now the next invitation round is on the 27th and co-incidently I'll be turning 33 on the 27th of feb 2015. Any Idea if my EOI will be rejected??


I think it is based on the submission date of EOI. So may not impact.

However would request seniors to confirm this.


----------



## venkasanka

As far as IELTS is concern, only your score in each band matters and not the info mentioned while filling the IELTS form.


----------



## ven343

Jon Doe said:


> 1) is it mandatory to apply EOI before to apply state nomination(190) please?
> For Victoria when we fill the form it says EOI is not compulsory​
> 2) can we update,delete and edit like options after applying EOI?
> You can update the form. However whenever you update the form the slightest the EOI submission date changes to the time you save it. Not sure in state but for General migration the submission date moving ahead can impact the visa invitation date​
> 3) after applying to state nomination(190) can we apply for EOI?
> Not sure about when.​
> 
> 4) can we change OCCUPATION AND STATE OPTIONS in EOI?
> Not sure​


hi,,jondoe,,

thank you very much your information.,,,

i appreciated you,,


----------



## Analyst23

amitnm1991 said:


> On my ielts I have mistakenly mentioned my first language as hindi.
> 
> Its actually English.
> 
> Will this be a problem?



I don't think this will be a problem as long as you have met the required band score.


They maybe collecting the data for their internal research/ reports


----------



## amitnm1991

I hope I get an invite for this upcoming round


----------



## KeeDa

Analyst23 said:


> I don't think this will be a problem as long as you have met the required band score.
> 
> 
> They maybe collecting the data for their internal research/ reports


Although I cannot comment on the OPs situation about whether it would be a problem about incorrect first language declared on the IELTS results, I can safely quote from one of the IELTS speaking training videos that: one of the marking criteria for Band 7 and above speaking is - how the candidates' pronunciation is, and how difficult it is to identify his native language.

I guess since there is a very slim chance of someone here with a past experience as the OP, it would be best to call DIBP hotline number and/ or email them and get the issue sorted out.


----------



## amitnm1991

I kept Hindi as the first language because it what i speak at home.

I was not too sure what to do..


----------



## amitnm1991

Now I am actually terrified


----------



## Sagarpar

Is PTE-A scores accepted by AMSA? I could not find any information in their site? I intend to give PTE-A instead of IELTS. Kindly advice..


----------



## sandeepr

Guys, could you help me with this doubt?

How many rounds is it taking to get invited for 189 - 261313 with 65 points?


----------



## Cubiscus

amitnm1991 said:


> I kept Hindi as the first language because it what i speak at home.
> 
> I was not too sure what to do..


Not sure why that would be a problem? It's a factual statement right?

IELTS is the to test your level of English, surely your native tongue is not relevant if you get the right scores?


----------



## HarishNair2015

Thanks mate. I figured out a little late after searching in this forum. By evening my score card also came. Anyway i'm hoping i'm not too late for this friday..

Thanks
Harish


----------



## Cubiscus

No worries, but please don't take my word as confirmation. A senior poster here will hopefully be able to confirm.


----------



## cantthinkofone

the stats for feb 13 invite is out.. what? 500 invites for 489? thought it was 200. and for the first time ever, there are more people invited for 65 points than 60 points. no wonder so many of us didnt get an invite in the last round!


----------



## amitnm1991

There are more spaces opened for BA / SA?!

2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	1620	1440

Wut?

How is this possible, it was 1570 before?


----------



## cantthinkofone

amitnm1991 said:


> There are more spaces opened for BA / SA?!
> 
> 2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	1620	1440
> 
> Wut?
> 
> How is this possible, it was 1570 before?


something smells funny here


----------



## amitnm1991

Cant complain.


----------



## raymonddz

It depends on the occupation as well, most of us are from IT and Accoutants, but some others they applied for others occupations rather than IT and Accountant. That's why 500 invitation sent out...Don't panic, wait for the next round on this Friday...


----------



## Cubiscus

It did say 2611 was subject to change and pro-rata, so hopefully those are correct!

The invite level has gone up to 65 points too.


----------



## amitnm1991

Cubiscus said:


> It did say 2611 was subject to change and pro-rata, so hopefully those are correct!
> 
> The invite level has gone up to 65 points too.


How is it 65? Where are you seeing that?

I see the cut off was 65 meaning the highest invited...


----------



## raymonddz

amitnm1991 said:


> How is it 65? Where are you seeing that?
> 
> I see the cut off was 65 meaning the highest invited...


The cut off was 65 it means 65 pointers were invited...


----------



## amitnm1991

raymonddz said:


> The cut off was 65 it means 65 pointers were invited...


Since there is more than 1000 spaces now, will 60 pointers be invited?


----------



## raymonddz

amitnm1991 said:


> Since there is more than 1000 spaces now, will 60 pointers be invited?


I think 60 pointers will still being invited in upcoming round except ICT because there are limited space available for 60 pointers. other occupations invitations will be sent out with 60 points as well, but it depends on the date of visa effect. If we submitted EOI before the visa date effect released by IMMI, we will get invitation. that's what I think...


----------



## Cubiscus

amitnm1991 said:


> How is it 65? Where are you seeing that?
> 
> I see the cut off was 65 meaning the highest invited...


Sorry should have qualified, that's for the BA category at the bottom of the detail for the February 13th round.

How do we know what the visa cut of date will be for Friday?


----------



## amitnm1991

raymonddz said:


> amitnm1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since there is more than 1000 spaces now, will 60 pointers be invited?
> 
> 
> 
> I think 60 pointers will still being invited in upcoming round except ICT because there are limited space available for 60 pointers. other occupations invitations will be sent out with 60 points as well, but it depends on the date of visa effect. If we submitted EOI before the visa date effect released by IMMI, we will get invitation. that's what I think...
Click to expand...


Submit visa before submitted date?

What do you mean?


----------



## sandeepr

Guys, can anyone help me with my query?

How many rounds does it take to get the invitation for 261313 with 65 points?


----------



## vijendra

sandeepr said:


> Guys, can anyone help me with my query?
> 
> How many rounds does it take to get the invitation for 261313 with 65 points?


Submit your EOI today and you'll receive it in the coming round which is on Friday i guess...


----------



## sandeepr

vijendra said:


> Submit your EOI today and you'll receive it in the coming round which is on Friday i guess...


I submitted yesterday night.


----------



## vijendra

sandeepr said:


> I submitted yesterday night.


check you mail tomorrow between 6:30 pm -7:30 pm IST


----------



## amitnm1991

Is there a chance for 60 pointers being invited?


----------



## lakshmim_84

You might get it in the current round.


----------



## amitnm1991

lakshmim_84 said:


> You might get it in the current round.



Me or the 65 pointers.

The last invitation round had a cut off 65 pointers.

Not sure if ICT BA applicants that hold 60 pojbts will be invited next round


----------



## sandeepr

vijendra said:


> check you mail tomorrow between 6:30 pm -7:30 pm IST


Thanks for the news bro, hopefully I get it in this round.


----------



## mahbubul

Hi Everybody,

Is there any invitation from NSW under current invitation system with 60 points>


----------



## Analyst23

Finally, the 13 Feb round details are available on the site

13 February 2015 round results

So the cutoff is 29 January 2015 9:33pm and the round was declared on 13 Feb 2015.

The round before this was on 23 January 2015 and cutoff was 22 January 2015 9:28pm

So there is a lot of backlog right from 29 January 2015 for getting an invite on 27 Febraury 2015 round.

Add to it, the pro-rata ceilings for the IT occupations, the path ahead seems tough..

850 invites for 60 pointers on 23 Jan round..reduced to only 450 invites for 13 February round

Fingers crossed :|


----------



## mahbubul

Analyst23 said:


> Finally, the 13 Feb round details are available on the site
> 
> 13 February 2015 round results
> 
> So the cutoff is 29 January 2015 9:33pm and the round was declared on 13 Feb 2015.
> 
> The round before this was on 23 January 2015 and cutoff was 22 January 2015 9:28pm
> 
> So there is a lot of backlog right from 29 January 2015 for getting an invite on 27 Febraury 2015 round.
> 
> Add to it, the pro-rata ceilings for the IT occupations, the path ahead seems tough..
> 
> 850 invites for 60 pointers on 23 Jan round..reduced to only 450 invites for 13 February round
> 
> Fingers crossed :|


From where you got these information? Would you mind to share the links with us?


----------



## aliafzal502

Can anyone tell me if I submit EOI today for 263111 Computer Network and System Engineer with 60 points, How much time will it take for invitation? Actually I have to arrange Visa fee and it can take one month approximately..


----------



## amitnm1991

Analyst23 said:


> Finally, the 13 Feb round details are available on the site
> 
> 13 February 2015 round results
> 
> So the cutoff is 29 January 2015 9:33pm and the round was declared on 13 Feb 2015.
> 
> The round before this was on 23 January 2015 and cutoff was 22 January 2015 9:28pm
> 
> So there is a lot of backlog right from 29 January 2015 for getting an invite on 27 Febraury 2015 round.
> 
> Add to it, the pro-rata ceilings for the IT occupations, the path ahead seems tough..
> 
> 850 invites for 60 pointers on 23 Jan round..reduced to only 450 invites for 13 February round
> 
> Fingers crossed :|


Will 60 points be invited this upcoming round for ICT BA?

I applied for my EOI on the 30th of Jan.


----------



## cantthinkofone

sandeepr said:


> Guys, can anyone help me with my query?
> 
> How many rounds does it take to get the invitation for 261313 with 65 points?


How many times are you going to ask this? I've seen you post this at least 4 times as well repeatedly on another thread.


----------



## vijendra

Hi All,

I got my ACS assessement. My Bachelors is a Non ICT degree which is not assessed and Masters is accessed as a minor in computing. While filling the EOI should I mention both my degrees?


----------



## sandeepr

cantthinkofone said:


> How many times are you going to ask this? I've seen you post this at least 4 times as well repeatedly on another thread.


I posted it twice as I didn't get any response, check why anyone does that before asking them. I posted in 2 threads and didn't get any reply the first time hence I posted it once again.


----------



## sandeepr

vijendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my ACS assessement. My Bachelors is a Non ICT degree which is not assessed and Masters is accessed as a minor in computing. While filling the EOI should I mention both my degrees?


Yes vijendra, you need to mention what u have provided to ACS when filling eoi.


----------



## Teddy110

sandeepr said:


> I posted it twice as I didn't get any response, check why anyone does that before asking them. I posted in 2 threads and didn't get any reply the first time hence I posted it once again.


nobody knows. We r just applicant like u so keep finger crossed and check immi website. Unless u have inside infor in the department


----------



## cantthinkofone

sandeepr said:


> I posted it twice as I didn't get any response, check why anyone does that before asking them. I posted in 2 threads and didn't get any reply the first time hence I posted it once again.


If you have done enough research and really are keen in migration to Australia you would easily know 65 points = instant invite in forthcoming round. There's a reason why people aren't answering your question, it's been answered way to many times already.


----------



## Cubiscus

amitnm1991 said:


> Will 60 points be invited this upcoming round for ICT BA?
> 
> I applied for my EOI on the 30th of Jan.


We don't know, the 13th February draw needed 65. I have 70 but fingers crossed for both of us.

Anyone know what time the invites are usually sent?


----------



## santa999

Midnight, 00:00 27.2.15 Canberra time.


----------



## sandeepr

Teddy110 said:


> nobody knows. We r just applicant like u so keep finger crossed and check immi website. Unless u have inside infor in the department


I have my fingers crossed and I got the info from few seniors and regular people after my 2nd post.


----------



## sandeepr

cantthinkofone said:


> If you have done enough research and really are keen in migration to Australia you would easily know 65 points = instant invite in forthcoming round. There's a reason why people aren't answering your question, it's been answered way to many times already.


I am regular in a different thread and I didn't know tat info, I wanted to seek others opinion or their experience.


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi Guys,

I am just curious, what forms should I start filling even before the EOI Invitation is given or the CO is assigned. I have no idea what happens next when you get the invite? I gathered all the documents required to submit online visa application for class 189. Then CO is assigned and he starts asking for forms and stuff. Kindly enlighten me so that I use this time properly. In the best case, I would like a direct grant.. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Analyst23

mahbubul said:


> From where you got these information? Would you mind to share the links with us?


From the skill select website..
They give out details of the previous invitation rounds


----------



## Analyst23

aliafzal502 said:


> Can anyone tell me if I submit EOI today for 263111 Computer Network and System Engineer with 60 points, How much time will it take for invitation? Actually I have to arrange Visa fee and it can take one month approximately..


Maybe the first round of March 2015..
You have 2 months to pay the visa fee, hope that much time suffices


----------



## Analyst23

amitnm1991 said:


> Will 60 points be invited this upcoming round for ICT BA?
> 
> I applied for my EOI on the 30th of Jan.


1.The last cutoff date was 29 Jan. So from the visa date of effect perspective you are quite ahead in the queue as compared to fellow 60 pointers
2.Since very ICT BA seats are left and it's pro rata, this will be a close call.
But good news is it seems they have increased some quota as per the stats seen..So all the best to you


----------



## Analyst23

vijendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my ACS assessement. My Bachelors is a Non ICT degree which is not assessed and Masters is accessed as a minor in computing. While filling the EOI should I mention both my degrees?


Yes. But follow exactly what is mentioned in the ACS result


----------



## Cubiscus

Analyst23 said:


> 1.The last cutoff date was 29 Jan. So from the visa date of effect perspective you are quite ahead in the queue as compared to fellow 60 pointers


Is that cut-off just for 60 pointers?

Say for example I put an 80 point EOI in today, would I have already missed Friday's draw?


----------



## pratik2077

Hi,

I have request additional score card report for TOEFL.Any one have idea how much time will be take to deliver in india.

Thanks


----------



## idreamofoz

Cubiscus said:


> Is that cut-off just for 60 pointers?
> 
> Say for example I put an 80 point EOI in today, would I have already missed Friday's draw?


Nope. The cutoff applies to the least picked score only which is 60 in most cases. If you have points more than the round's cutoff you'll be invited regardless of your date of effect


----------



## Cubiscus

Got it, cheers idreamofoz.


----------



## Teddy110

sandeepr said:


> I have my fingers crossed and I got the info from few seniors and regular people after my 2nd post.


Normally with 65 points u will get invite in the nearest invitation round but for ICT u might need to wait for 2 rounds if your eoi submitted date too close to the invitation date


----------



## amitnm1991

Teddy110 said:


> Normally with 65 points u will get invite in the nearest invitation round but for ICT u might need to wait for 2 rounds if your eoi submitted date too close to the invitation date


What about 60 pointers?

I applied for my EOI on the 30th of Jan for ICT BA...

What are my chances?


----------



## aliafzal502

Analyst23 said:


> Maybe the first round of March 2015..
> You have 2 months to pay the visa fee, hope that much time suffices


Thanks dear, I will go ahead today...


----------



## Teddy110

amitnm1991 said:


> What about 60 pointers?
> 
> I applied for my EOI on the 30th of Jan for ICT BA...
> 
> What are my chances?


It depends on number of applicants this round. On 13 Feb round, only 65 pointers are invited so u can see that 60 pointers are queuing from 22 Jan until this coming round so just estimate for urself.


----------



## gsena33

Hi,

I lodged the 489 visa (Darwin) application and uploading supporting document except PCC, Medical, Form 80 & 47A yesterday.
I want to clarify things listed below.
1. Should I fill form 80 & 47A for all applicants (my wife & Child
2.Should I perform child's medical too.

THANKS .
GSENA 33

Skill Assessment Applied ( 233211)-29/07/2014
CDR + Outcome - 14/11/2014
NT Sponsorship Application-12/01/2015
NT Sponsorship Nomination Grant - 27/01/2015
Nomination Acceptance - 20/02/2015
Invite - 23/02/2015
VISA Lodge - 24/02/2015
PCC & Medical- ????


----------



## sandeepr

Teddy110 said:


> Normally with 65 points u will get invite in the nearest invitation round but for ICT u might need to wait for 2 rounds if your eoi submitted date too close to the invitation date


I lodged it on 25th Feb, so the chances are 50-50 to get in my case. I will update tmrw evening after 7:30 if I have received it or not.


----------



## sandeepr

amitnm1991 said:


> What about 60 pointers?
> 
> I applied for my EOI on the 30th of Jan for ICT BA...
> 
> What are my chances?


I checked the quota for BA and only 200 more are left in this year. I don't know if they will increase and add more as other fields are not filling up. Anyway, best of luck. You will get it soon.


----------



## manukuku

[quote =Cubiscus]
Is that cut-off just for 60 pointers?[/quote]

Say for example I put an 80 point EOI in today, would I have already missed Friday's draw?



idreamofoz said:


> Nope. The cutoff applies to the least picked score only which is 60 in most cases. If you have points more than the round's cutoff you'll be invited regardless of your date of effect



Does it means that in last round of invitation held on 13th Feb-15 , only those who (people with 60 points) has submitted EOI before 29th Jan has been invited ??


----------



## cantthinkofone

manukuku said:


> [quote =Cubiscus]
> Is that cut-off just for 60 pointers?


Say for example I put an 80 point EOI in today, would I have already missed Friday's draw?




Does it means that in last round of invitation held on 13th Feb-15 , only those who (people with 60 points) has submitted EOI before 29th Jan has been invited ??[/QUOTE]

yup


----------



## manukuku

All the best to everyone ,who are eagerly waiting for tomorrows Invitation round 

Regards


----------



## usmansshaikh

manukuku said:


> All the best to everyone ,who are eagerly waiting for tomorrows Invitation round
> 
> Regards



Hoping for the best ...EOI Submitted with 65 points...Good Luck Everyone... I guest we will know in about 8 hours from now...

Visa Subclass 189 ICT Business Analyst 261111 | ACS Applied:19-Dec-14 | +Ve Result: 07-Jan-15 | IELTS Result 21/02/15: R 8.5 L 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.5 | EOI Submitted: 21-Feb-15 | Invite : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## BRam111

Guys is invitation on 27-Feb-2015 00:00 AM or 27-Feb-2015 00:00 PM?

Ram


----------



## santa999

00:00 in 24 hour format.


----------



## santa999

Clarification: the system starts working at 00:00, so it can take a while to actualy be invited.


----------



## BRam111

Understood.... Thank you..so, 3:30 hours more...



santa999 said:


> Clarification: the system starts working at 00:00, so it can take a while to actualy be invited.


----------



## amitnm1991

If the cut off for BA was 65 last round, will 60 pointers get an invite for any of the upcoming rounds?


----------



## jango28

Site down...


----------



## usmansshaikh

jango28 said:


> Site down...




which site, as I am able to access skill select from Pakistan


----------



## amitnm1991

jango28 said:


> Site down...


It works fine.


----------



## jango28

amitnm1991 said:


> It works fine.


Skillselect.
I am getting this error: The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location.


----------



## raymonddz

Take a deep sleep, wake up tomorrow and check email box. Dont panic, whatever comes, it will come...finger crosses


----------



## usmansshaikh

raymonddz said:


> Take a deep sleep, wake up tomorrow and check email box. Dont panic, whatever comes, it will come...finger crosses



raymond, do you get an email notification or you have to login to skill select to check?


----------



## Ktoda

raymonddz said:


> Take a deep sleep, wake up tomorrow and check email box. Dont panic, whatever comes, it will come...finger crosses


Agreed with Raymonds. 

Not sure with my points will I get it but hoping for best


----------



## amitnm1991

amitnm1991 said:


> If the cut off for BA was 65 last round, will 60 pointers get an invite for any of the upcoming rounds?


Anyone?


----------



## raymonddz

In my opinion, the skillselect would send out invitations to higher pointers first, applicants with 60 points in Accountant, ICT and software engineer occupation would receive invitation letter later. Thus, 60 pointers should not expect to receive invitation from 00:00 to 3 or 4:00 am...go to sleep or do whatever you have to do, and check mailbox tomorrow morning. We will see


----------



## HOPE21

Submitted EOI today with 60 points, External Auditor category, now the wait starts....


----------



## regmiboyer

Guys, guys..... Please don't try to jump time. EOI invites will start rolling tomorrow. I read few posts from experts about the cut-off, backlog, early invites, occupation ceiling, however, there is no such information on DIBP webpage.

Please stick to the published authorized information by DIBP, kindly do not create a panic dome. If there is some information, back it with links for more reference. Many of us are having sleepless nights.



Cheers,
Regmiboyer


----------



## cantthinkofone

invited


----------



## pratik2077

Congrats yar. which occupation?


----------



## santa999

You received an email?


----------



## sameer7106

cantthinkofone said:


> invited


*CONGRATULATIONS CANTTHINKOFONE!!

ALL THE BEST

Regards
Sameer*


----------



## BRam111

Got invitation...

Ram
______


----------



## jango28

........and the status changed to Invited


----------



## mahbub717

Invited


----------



## jimypk

Got invitation, 60 points, EOI submitted on 5th Feb, Computer network and system Engineer


----------



## santa999

Invited, 60 points, Mech. Engineer, 03.02.15.


----------



## drone

Invited !!


----------



## smileanddream2015

Invited, 60 pts, Software Engineer Submitted on Feb 3rd


----------



## sandeepr

Invited!!!


----------



## regmiboyer

Invited....


----------



## rakeshrajeev

Me too got the invite now for 263111 with 60 points.


----------



## naxia

Anyone with 60 pts who lodged on the 2nd week of Feb and got invited? Lodged 60 pts on feb 11 and still no invite


----------



## venkasanka

anyone with ICT BA got invited ????


----------



## raymonddz

Got invitation. Accoutant 60 points submitted 3/2/15. Gluck guys


----------



## usmansshaikh

venkasanka said:


> anyone with ICT BA got invited ????


Time to join the visa lodge gang .... 

Visa Subclass 189 ICT Business Analyst 261111 | ACS Applied:19-Dec-14 | +Ve Result: 07-Jan-15 | IELTS Result 21/02/15: R 8.5 L 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.5 | EOI Submitted(65 Points): 21-Feb-15 | Invite : 27-Feb-2015 | Visa Lodged: Very Soon


----------



## Kriti2015

jimypk said:


> Got invitation, 60 points, EOI submitted on 5th Feb, Computer network and system Engineer


Hi Mate,

did u get invitation for 190 or 189?

Please reply,

thanks

Kriti


----------



## venkasanka

usmansshaikh said:


> Time to join the visa lodge gang ....
> 
> Visa Subclass 189 ICT Business Analyst 261111 | ACS Applied:19-Dec-14 | +Ve Result: 07-Jan-15 | IELTS Result 21/02/15: R 8.5 L 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.5 | EOI Submitted(65 Points): 21-Feb-15 | Invite : 27-Feb-2015 | Visa Lodged: Very Soon




Thanks dude for your response.

Visa Subclass 189 ICT Business Analyst 261111 | IELTS Result 7 each| EOI Submitted(65 Points): 12-Feb-15 | 

My status is unknown since my application is handled by my agent so I dont have my log in credentials to check my status. Unfortunately i will only know tomorrow morning once my agent come to work. Any other way i can check my status ? I know my EOI ID alone now. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## venkasanka

usmansshaikh said:


> Time to join the visa lodge gang ....
> 
> Visa Subclass 189 ICT Business Analyst 261111 | ACS Applied:19-Dec-14 | +Ve Result: 07-Jan-15 | IELTS Result 21/02/15: R 8.5 L 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.5 | EOI Submitted(65 Points): 21-Feb-15 | Invite : 27-Feb-2015 | Visa Lodged: Very Soon



Congratulations dude and I am happy for you!!!! I know how it means to you to receive an invite...


----------



## Teddy110

Got invitation!


----------



## ibfij

Congrats guys!!! Do tell your points and date of submission along with the skill code you applied for


----------



## gbhanu2001

I think the invites have stopped. I m sure it didnt move beyond 10th Feb for 60 Points in non high demand occupations also. Hoping to get lucky atleast in the next round.


----------



## Vicky2015

Hello Experts! 

I have a query regarding my Exp. ACS says 'The following employment after April 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313...' When exactly I should expect extra 5 points of exp so that I can withdraw NSW and go for 189 independent? 

1 April 2015 or 1 May 2015? 

Thanks


----------



## usmansshaikh

venkasanka said:


> Congratulations dude and I am happy for you!!!! I know how it means to you to receive an invite...




Thank You!!  and with 65 points you should get it too dont worry as I submitted on 21st feb and you did on 12th Feb......time to prepare for the next steps... I havent even prepared for the next steps at all for now...ill check the forums for threads on the next steps...


----------



## roni.patel

Hi experts,

Please tell me how many points I would get for following outcome of ACT assessment. 5 or 10?

*Your Cisco Certified Network Professional from Cisco System completed March 2008 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
Your GNIIT from NIIT completed May 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF
Diploma with a major in computing*

Thanks,
Ronak


----------



## evangelist

I wish to know how the invitation round works. While skillselect website mentions 27-Feb as the date of invitation round, you guys are already receiving invitations even before it is 27th Feb.

Any clue?

I am asking this becoz my agent lodged my EOI only few hours back.


----------



## gbhanu2001

Actually its 27th in some parts of the world already. For example Australia. So the invites have begun and ended.


----------



## evangelist

gbhanu2001 said:


> Actually its 27th in some parts of the world already. For example Australia. So the invites have begun and ended.


Thanks for clarifying. It seems the round happened at 23:30 Sydney time as people have posted results here at 6:00 pm IST

Mine was lodged at 23:44. Wish I had done it myself instead of relying on my agent.


----------



## Analyst23

evangelist said:


> I wish to know how the invitation round works. While skillselect website mentions 27-Feb as the date of invitation round, you guys are already receiving invitations even before it is 27th Feb.
> 
> Any clue?
> 
> I am asking this becoz my agent lodged my EOI only few hours back.


It starts at 00:00 Australia time

Check your local country time to know the time gap


----------



## Cubiscus

Received invite  2611 Business Analyst, 70 points.

Literally bang on time too, unbelievable knowledge people have here.


----------



## gbhanu2001

Cubiscus said:


> Received invite  2611 Business Analyst, 70 points.
> 
> Literally bang on time too, unbelievable knowledge people have here.


@Cubiscus Did you receive the invite now or a while ago? 

@Everyone I thought the invites are over for this round now. Can I still hope for an invite today? Till what time does the process go on?


----------



## manukuku

Received Invite 2 hours back...... 261313


----------



## Cubiscus

I got it at 06:17 MST (Canada) this morning so 00:17 Sydney time. About 3 hours ago.

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## gyanjeet

Hello All,

Need a quick help, when I clicked on apply visa- immi account has to be created to proceed further.
On that form, I see Given Name and Family Name as mandatory fields, I have only Given Name on my passport-

Can you please suggest what should I put in either of the fields because my passport does not have any mention of family name. Unfortunately immi account creation page is not letting me proceed without entering both the fields.


----------



## vijendra

sandeepr said:


> Invited!!!


Told you... Congratulations..


----------



## hasanab243

gyanjeet said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Need a quick help, when I clicked on apply visa- immi account has to be created to proceed further.
> On that form, I see Given Name and Family Name as mandatory fields, I have only Given Name on my passport-
> 
> Can you please suggest what should I put in either of the fields because my passport does not have any mention of family name. Unfortunately immi account creation page is not letting me proceed without entering both the fields.


Your last name would be considered your sir name.


----------



## gyanjeet

hasanab243 said:


> Your last name would be considered your sir name.


Thanks for reply.

For example on my passport -

Given Name - Surveen Kaur
Surname - (Blank)

In this case what should be filled in below fields for immi account creation -

Family Name -
Given Name-

Both are mandatory fields.


----------



## jimypk

Kriti2015 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> did u get invitation for 190 or 189?
> 
> Please reply,
> 
> thanks
> 
> Kriti


189 dear


----------



## Surbhi

I too got an invite. Applied eoi on 26thvjan with 60 points for system analyst.


----------



## Surbhi

Surbhi said:


> I too got an invite. Applied eoi on 26thvjan with 60 points for system analyst.


Sorry.. I entered eoi on 29th Jan and got the invite on 27-feb


----------



## slvicky

Congratz for everyone who got invitation in this round. Others don't worry, be positive


----------



## hasanab243

gyanjeet said:


> Thanks for reply.
> 
> For example on my passport -
> 
> Given Name - Surveen Kaur
> Surname - (Blank)
> 
> In this case what should be filled in below fields for immi account creation -
> 
> Family Name -
> Given Name-
> 
> Both are mandatory fields.


Family name -Kaur
Given name -Surveen

Thats it, nothing much to worry just go ahead


----------



## Vicky2015

Hi Mates,

Any idea when ceiling of 261313 Software Engineer can reach for 189?

I am waiting for my exp to be turned to 8 years in April so can get additional 5 points.

Thanks in advance for your response.

Regards,
Vicky


----------



## rkr1978

How many points u have now vicky


----------



## AnjGin

Hi All , I applied as General Accountat on 12/2 with 60 points but did not get the invite . Does it take this long ? Coz 2 rounds have passed


----------



## Vicky2015

Thanks for your response dear. 

I am new to Aus PR process .I have 55 points and submitted my EOI for NSW 190 this month only.

In April I will get 5 more points. Do you see my future in 189 world in future ?


----------



## raymonddz

AnjGin said:


> Hi All , I applied as General Accountat on 12/2 with 60 points but did not get the invite . Does it take this long ? Coz 2 rounds have passed


You will have it next round, because I think Visa date effect of accountant occupation will be upto 5/2/2014...Waiting for next round.


----------



## lanecwe

Vicky,
Same here, I am wondering when the 261313 occupation ceiling will be reached as my points will increase from 55 to 60 points on my work anniversary in June 2015. Please update me if you get invitation from 189 or 190 

Elaine



Vicky2015 said:


> Thanks for your response dear.
> 
> I am new to Aus PR process .I have 55 points and submitted my EOI for NSW 190 this month only.
> 
> In April I will get 5 more points. Do you see my future in 189 world in future ?


----------



## Vicky2015

Sure Elaine.

Did you submit your EOI for 190 as well?


----------



## venkasanka

I too received invitation last night  my job code is ICT BA with 65 points. Submitted my EOI on 12 Feb. Congratulations for the ones who received the invite and good luck for the friends who are waiting in the queue.


----------



## Vicky2015

Congratulations frnds on your sucess!

Any idea when ceiling of 261313 Software Engineer can reach for 189? 

If I am not wrong it was 3637 till 13 Feb and now its increasing by the number of 400.

What's expert says?


----------



## LILAS

AnjGin said:


> Hi All , I applied as General Accountat on 12/2 with 60 points but did not get the invite . Does it take this long ? Coz 2 rounds have passed


I have applied on 11-Feb with 60 points for Accountant. No invite yet.


----------



## raymonddz

LILAS said:


> I have applied on 11-Feb with 60 points for Accountant. No invite yet.


You will receive it next round, as they cut off for Accountant occupation.


----------



## Singh2481

Hi, 
Did anyone recd invitation for 261313 software engineering with 60 point


----------



## Ktoda

Hi Friends

Happy to hear about your Invites. Mine yet to come :|

I can observe who got points with 65 for Accountants and points > 65 for 189 got invites in the next round. Also I observed ppl with 261313 or 11 or 12 with 60 points also got the invite as they submitted on 7th Feb 2015 (Example is Manukku )

Manukku, Raymonds and other friends.. Please reply about your guess for my invite


----------



## Ktoda

Singh2481 said:


> Hi,
> Did anyone recd invitation for 261313 software engineering with 60 point


Singh, When you submitted your EOI (ie Date)? Update your signature it helps you and others as well friend


----------



## ibfij

I submitted on 13th Feb, total point count is 60 but haven't yet received the invite. I applied for 261312


----------



## raymonddz

Ktoda said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Happy to hear about your Invites. Mine yet to come :|
> 
> I can observe who got points with 65 for Accountants and points > 65 for 189 got invites in the next round. Also I observed ppl with 261313 or 11 or 12 with 60 points also got the invite as they submitted on 7th Feb 2015 (Example is Manukku )
> 
> Manukku, Raymonds and other friends.. Please reply about your guess for my invite


With 60 points, you have to wait for more than 2 rounds to receive invitation. I submitted my EOI on 3/2/15, and missed round on 13/2/2015, and got invite on 27/2/15. Because they first send out invitation to 65 pointers or higher. Moreover, it depends on the visa date effect in your EOI as well

Hope it helps


----------



## ibfij

what is a visa effect date? where can I see it??


----------



## Ktoda

raymonddz said:


> With 60 points, you have to wait for more than 2 rounds to receive invitation. I submitted my EOI on 3/2/15, and missed round on 13/2/2015, and got invite on 27/2/15. Because they first send out invitation to 65 pointers or higher. Moreover, it depends on the visa date effect in your EOI as well
> 
> Hope it helps


Thanks for Replying Raymonds. Yes, I am expecting in next rounds in March atleast.


----------



## raymonddz

ibfij said:


> what is a visa effect date? where can I see it??


You will see it after you login your Skillselect account.


----------



## Ktoda

Raymonds and other friends who got Invite,

this is common question across many friends.

When you receive the Invite, do you receive a mail to your Inbox (or) or you login to Immi Account and check the "Correspondence" tab to see the invite (or) Both

Why because, I heard from few friends that invitation may move to Junk (or) spam boxes and unknowingly if we delete that spam folders permanently, will it be a problem ?

Please assist


----------



## raymonddz

Ktoda said:


> Raymonds and other friends who got Invite,
> 
> this is common question across many friends.
> 
> When you receive the Invite, do you receive a mail to your Inbox (or) or you login to Immi Account and check the "Correspondence" tab to see the invite (or) Both
> 
> Why because, I heard from few friends that invitation may move to Junk (or) spam boxes and unknowingly if we delete that spam folders permanently, will it be a problem ?
> 
> Please assist


That often happens with Gmail. Sometime, it goes to Junk mail. Another way to check whether you have received an invitation is that you can login to your skillselect account. Look up to the top right hand side corner. If you receive an invitation, the status should be "INVITED" instead of "SUBMITTED".


----------



## raymonddz

Ktoda said:


> Raymonds and other friends who got Invite,
> 
> this is common question across many friends.
> 
> When you receive the Invite, do you receive a mail to your Inbox (or) or you login to Immi Account and check the "Correspondence" tab to see the invite (or) Both
> 
> Why because, I heard from few friends that invitation may move to Junk (or) spam boxes and unknowingly if we delete that spam folders permanently, will it be a problem ?
> 
> Please assist


Moreover, you won't do anything with the email because it is just notice to be sent by Skillselect. You delete it or not, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Ktoda

raymonddz said:


> Moreover, you won't do anything with the email because it is just notice to be sent by Skillselect. You delete it or not, it doesn't matter.


 that's a sign of relief for not only me but also many friends.

Thanks Raymonds


----------



## ibfij

raymonddz said:


> You will see it after you login your Skillselect account.


If you mean "date of effect" then its 14/02/2015


----------



## aman113

Hi I applied my PR visa today 189 as an accountant I m living in Australia too I paid the fees n everything but haven't received any confirmation email from the immi department but on immi account it says application submitted any clue y this is happening ??


----------



## nr789

Received my invite yesterday  Congrats to those who have received invite and best of luck to those who are waiting.


----------



## manukuku

Ktoda said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Happy to hear about your Invites. Mine yet to come :|
> 
> I can observe who got points with 65 for Accountants and points > 65 for 189 got invites in the next round. Also I observed ppl with 261313 or 11 or 12 with 60 points also got the invite as they submitted on 7th Feb 2015 (Example is Manukku )
> 
> Manukku, Raymonds and other friends.. Please reply about your guess for my invite


Dear ktoda,
With my experience you should get in 2 to 3 round.

Regards


----------



## ibfij

aman113 said:


> Hi I applied my PR visa today 189 as an accountant I m living in Australia too I paid the fees n everything but haven't received any confirmation email from the immi department but on immi account it says application submitted any clue y this is happening ??


When I submitted my EOI, I got confirmation with a delay of 4 hours but on portal status was updated promptly. I should hope this is your case as well but keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## LILAS

rakeshrajeev said:


> Me too got the invite now for 263111 with 60 points.


Hi, what is your EOI Date of Effect ?


----------



## ibfij

LILAS said:


> Hi, what is your EOI Date of Effect ?


Login in at skillselect and you'll see a date there. What's the significance of this date, I've yet to understand. My best guess is that this is the date which is taken into consideration while sending out invites to applications with 60 scores or whatever the min. points for the particular skill


----------



## Ktoda

manukuku said:


> Dear ktoda,
> With my experience you should get in 2 to 3 round.
> 
> Regards


Thanks a lot Manukuku. (ie I can expect in Mar 13 or Mar 27 for the invite)


----------



## Singh2481

Ktoda said:


> Singh, When you submitted your EOI (ie Date)? Update your signature it helps you and others as well friend


Hi, 

I submitted my EOI (261313) software engineer on 10th February with 60 points. Really surprised not to have received invitation today. Really surprised..





*IELTS April 14 S6.5 W6 R7.5 L7.5 : ACS submitted Sept 14 : ACS +ive 21 Jan 15 : PTE A L70, S77, R76 W75 : EOI 10th February 15 : Invitation....... still waiting *


----------



## gbhanu2001

Singh2481 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI (261313) software engineer on 10th February with 60 points. Really surprised not to have received invitation today. Really surprised..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IELTS April 14 S6.5 W6 R7.5 L7.5 : ACS submitted Sept 14 : ACS +ive 21 Jan 15 : PTE A L70, S77, R76 W75 : EOI 10th February 15 : Invitation....... still waiting *


I think the cut off was around 7th Feb for all occupations. Even I submitted my EOI on 9th. So in this round, only EOI submitted after 29th January to 7th Feb have got an invite which is about 8 days. Lets hope it will at least move 4 days ahead in the next round.


----------



## ibfij

aman113 said:


> I applied for 189 visa not EOI I GOT invitation today n straight way I applied for it after submitting my application n paying fees I didn't received any confirmation email of bringing visa which I suppise to get I just want to know if this is normal


I would suggest to wait for day, you'll get confirmation soon


----------



## Analyst23

Hey guys

Got the 189 invite finally!
60 points, 2613, EOI submitted on 7 Feb 2015.

Those who dint get in this round, don't loose hopes.. You"ll be the next one to be invited in the first March 2015 round.


----------



## Ktoda

Analyst23 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Got the 189 invite finally!
> 60 points, 2613, EOI submitted on 7 Feb 2015.
> 
> Those who dint get in this round, don't loose hopes.. You"ll be the next one to be invited in the first March 2015 round.


That's good to hear 

Yea.. I heard guys who are 60 pointers submitted on Feb 7 got the invite. Keep going
Whats your SOL?


----------



## Analyst23

Ktoda said:


> That's good to hear
> 
> Yea.. I heard guys who are 60 pointers submitted on Feb 7 got the invite. Keep going
> Whats your SOL?


Check my signature... suggest you to put up your signature as well


----------



## Ktoda

Analyst23 said:


> Check my signature... suggest you to put up your signature as well


its here


----------



## raymonddz

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> anybody has any idea how much time Australia take to visa approval process?
> 
> Thanks


Upto 3 months for visa 189


----------



## 514149143

Ktoda said:


> its here


Hi plz help me to know that upto when I can get invite as I have applied in Training and development code 223311.

Request you to plz reply...


----------



## lgucci

Hi!

Is there anyone applying as an Engineering Technologist or other occupation under the 2339 group that have received an invite recently? Could you please share when you submitted your EOI, points and how long you had to wait for an invite? I am just trying to get an insight on how long I might have to wait for an invite, thanks! 



Visa Subclass: 189 | ANZSCO: 233914 – Engineering Technologist | IELTS: (L-9, R-9, W-7.5, S-8) | EA Applied: 03/Dec/2014 | EA Positive: 27/Feb/2015 | EOI: 27/Feb/2015 (60 Pts) | Invite: --- | Visa Lodged: --- | Med: 04/Sep/2014 | AFP: 05/Aug/2014 | CO Assigned: --- | Grant: --- |


----------



## RogerQ

*EOI Filling NOW - Specific Questions*

Hi Guys,

I had a couple of specific questions as I am filling EOI now. Could you please answer them ?

1} Education section - should we give the name of the college or the university in the education details section where they ask institution name ?

Please note that ACS letter and Degree certificate both have only university name where as semester marks cards provide name of the college as well in the details section. In the title section of the semester marks - it is the name of the university that is mentioned.

2} I do not have the exact start date of the Bachelor degree course - I know it is somewhere in September 2004. Is it ok if I mention it around first week of September 2004 - I vaguely recall this date. I do not have any documents around this.


3} I have worked in the same organization for 4.5 years. Of these ACS has assessed as follows:

_The following employment after September 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261XXXof the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 09/10 - 01/15_

a} Should I split work at the same organization as relevant and non relevant ?

b} Should I take relevant date as September 2014 or October 2014. It says above - after September 2014 - so I am assuming October 2014 is what I should say the start date ?

c} What should be the end date ? Should I mention ACS end date as given above (01/15) or should I mention present date?


4} to check on the documentation for visa application. I have read that you do not need to provide any documents (pay slips etc) for employment related items if you are not claiming any points.

Suppose I have only 6 months of relevant experience (4 years of non relevant) then I will be claiming 0 points. Should I provide any documents for the 6 months even though it doesn't add any points ? I am asking because while filling my EOI, I split my work between relevant and non relevant for the same organization. In the summary section EOI is accurately showing the 6 months as relevant. I know it will not award points for this - but it is still showing as relevant. Should I provide documents for this ?

5} Even though I am not claiming any experience related points, Should I still provide Experience related reference letter (the one used for ACS assessment) as documentation while applying ? Even though I am not claiming points, I have used this to get assessed as suitable for 2613* . Or should the ACS assessment letter be sufficient ?

Thank you


----------



## Teddy110

Hi guys!

Please help me with this. I need to obtain police check in Singapore but currently Im overseas and I read on immi website that I need to have a request letter from Aus immigration for the certificate before I can appy for COC. How can I get that letter that I have not got a CO allocated yet?


----------



## KeeDa

Just my thoughts, in green:



RogerQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had a couple of specific questions as I am filling EOI now. Could you please answer them ?
> 
> 1} Education section - should we give the name of the college or the university in the education details section where they ask institution name ?
> Mention XYZ College affiliated to ABC University
> 
> Please note that ACS letter and Degree certificate both have only university name where as semester marks cards provide name of the college as well in the details section. In the title section of the semester marks - it is the name of the university that is mentioned.
> 
> 2} I do not have the exact start date of the Bachelor degree course - I know it is somewhere in September 2004. Is it ok if I mention it around first week of September 2004 - I vaguely recall this date. I do not have any documents around this.
> Ask a mate perhaps?
> 
> 3} I have worked in the same organization for 4.5 years. Of these ACS has assessed as follows:
> 
> _The following employment after September 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261XXXof the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 09/10 - 01/15_
> 
> a} Should I split work at the same organization as relevant and non relevant ?
> Yes
> 
> b} Should I take relevant date as September 2014 or October 2014. It says above - after September 2014 - so I am assuming October 2014 is what I should say the start date ?
> I would like to agree with you on the Oct.2014 part. Some members here suggest otherwise. But, since it is not going to add any points, to be on the safer side, mention Oct.2014.
> 
> c} What should be the end date ? Should I mention ACS end date as given above (01/15) or should I mention present date?
> Some mention 01/15, but most mention the current date (the date you are filing your EOI). But, wait for someone else also to confirm this.
> 
> 4} to check on the documentation for visa application. I have read that you do not need to provide any documents (pay slips etc) for employment related items if you are not claiming any points.
> 
> Suppose I have only 6 months of relevant experience (4 years of non relevant) then I will be claiming 0 points. Should I provide any documents for the 6 months even though it doesn't add any points ? I am asking because while filling my EOI, I split my work between relevant and non relevant for the same organization. In the summary section EOI is accurately showing the 6 months as relevant. I know it will not award points for this - but it is still showing as relevant. Should I provide documents for this ?
> 
> Since you already have the documents that you used for ACS, just provide the same ones again. Does not harm providing them.
> 
> 5} Even though I am not claiming any experience related points, Should I still provide Experience related reference letter (the one used for ACS assessment) as documentation while applying ? Even though I am not claiming points, I have used this to get assessed as suitable for 2613* . Or should the ACS assessment letter be sufficient ?
> 
> Yes, please provide. It is just that this employment isn't giving you any points. It however is still flagged as "relevant". The CO would like to see evidence of it being "relevant". So, please provide them.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## ishaan24

Hey guys, I have submitted my EOI on 11 February on 60 points. My occupation is general accountant but I haven't received any Invite yet. What are the chances of getting invite in the next round as my graduate skilled visa is expiring on 24th March. Can we apply for 189 offshore or are there any chances of getting a one month extension of visa. 

Thanks


----------



## RogerQ

ToyTowner said:


> Just my thoughts, in green:


Thank you ToyTowner for the reply.


----------



## Teddy110

Hi agrim!

Please help me with this. I need to obtain police check in Singapore but currently Im overseas and I read on immi website that I need to have a request letter from Aus immigration for the certificate before I can appy for COC. How can I get that letter that I have not got a CO allocated yet?


----------



## KeeDa

Teddy110 said:


> Hi agrim!
> 
> Please help me with this. I need to obtain police check in Singapore but currently Im overseas and I read on immi website that I need to have a request letter from Aus immigration for the certificate before I can appy for COC. How can I get that letter that I have not got a CO allocated yet?


Search is your best friend. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pore-coc-foreigners-before-co-allocation.html


----------



## prashanth8101

*Dilemma dropping 189 Visa*

Hi Guys

First of all I apolozise for ask you this query in someone else forum as I'm new to this site.Coming to my query, I have recently got 7 band in PTE- Acedemic and Planning to apply for Skilled Indpendant 189. Below is my criteria

Age - 28yrs - 30 points
Education - Bachelore in Computer science(Overseas) - 15
( I do have masters in IT which I have completed recently from australia)
ACS - Positively assessed for Software Engineer(261313) as I have 3.2 yrs of IT experience from overseas) - 0 points ( As 2 yrs are deducted as per new ACS rules)
PTE - 7 Band - 10 Points
Australian Study Requirement - 5 points.
TOTAL = 60 Points


Now my question is can I claim 5 Points for australian Study requirements? as I'm dropping the file using my bachelor degree(Overseas. But any ways I would be attaching my masters as well). As per the new rule if you have studied masters and planning to apply for PR you got to have atleast 1 yr of IT experience in australia or else complete your Professional Year.

And also It is right to drop with Bachelor as I have masters degree?

Kindly request you to throw some light on this issue. Thanks in advance or the help.

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## RogerQ

*Just Submitted EOI*

Hi Guys, 

I just submitted EOI and wanted to get information on further process and documents I need to prepare. Could you please let me know the below details ?

1} Since we have 60 days from invite to apply - could you please let me know what documents we need to start preparing early. Any document that might take time or something ?

2} Is the 60 day time frame sufficient ?

3} Medicals - At what point do we need to get these ? Is it after CO allocation or before? I have read that we should do this after CO allocation since he will let us know what tests to be taken ? Is this correct ? If I am not correct and it is actually after invite and before application do let me know.

4} How long do medicals take and is there sufficient time for us get this done ?

5} PCC - Should we do this after invite or after application ? I mean, do we need to upload the PCC document during application? Or is it that CO will let us know when to get this done ? What documents are needed for this ?

6} I have submitted EOI with 65 points on 1st March 2015. When can the invite be expected and when is the next round of invitation scheduled for ?

Thank you


----------



## prashanth8101

*Dilemma dropping 189 Visa*

Hi Tony,

First of all I apolozise for ask you this query in someone else forum as I'm new to this site.Coming to my query, I have recently got 7 band in PTE- Acedemic and Planning to apply for Skilled Indpendant 189. Below is my criteria

Age - 28yrs - 30 points
Education - Bachelore in Computer science(Overseas) - 15
( I do have masters in IT which I have completed recently from australia)
ACS - Positively assessed for Software Engineer(261313) as I have 3.2 yrs of IT experience from overseas) - 0 points ( As 2 yrs are deducted as per new ACS rules)
PTE - 7 Band - 10 Points
Australian Study Requirement - 5 points.
TOTAL = 60 Points


Now my question is can I claim 5 Points for australian Study requirements? as I'm dropping the file using my bachelor degree(Overseas. But any ways I would be attaching my masters as well). As per the new rule if you have studied masters and planning to apply for PR you got to have atleast 1 yr of IT experience in australia or else complete your Professional Year.

And also It is right to drop with Bachelor as I have masters degree?

Kindly request you to throw some light on this issue. Thanks in advance or the help.

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## Vicky2015

Hi friends,

Any idea when ceiling for 2613 Software Engineer can be reached this year? It already 3637 by 13 Feb.


----------



## HOPE21

I had already submitted my EOI but I'm confused about the questions asked about family in EOI;

a) Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?

I answered it as No since my parents and sibling are not dependent on me and they also have no plans to move abroad with me. 

b) Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?

I answered it as No as I'm currently single. But I'm engaged and planing to get married in next few months. And in case marriage happens before visa grant then I will include my spouse also in the application. 

My doubt is the answers given by me are correct and in case I edit my EOI then is possibility is there that EOI date of effect will change?

Please guide....


----------



## KeeDa

From my limited knowledge on this topic, your EOI date of effect changes only if your editing results in change of points. But, please wait for someone (with a first-hand experience in these matters) to reply and confirm this.



HOPE21 said:


> I had already submitted my EOI but I'm confused about the questions asked about family in EOI;
> 
> a) Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
> 
> I answered it as No since my parents and sibling are not dependent on me and they also have no plans to move abroad with me.
> 
> b) Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?
> 
> I answered it as No as I'm currently single. But I'm engaged and planing to get married in next few months. And in case marriage happens before visa grant then I will include my spouse also in the application.
> 
> My doubt is the answers given by me are correct and in case I edit my EOI then is possibility is there that EOI date of effect will change?
> 
> Please guide....


----------



## kaurcool6

Hi there, 

I have one question that is there any particular size for the documents we are lodging for the visa? I have read that file should not be more than 2MB and format pdf. But problem is that like of form 80 and there are many exceeding this size limit. So whats the solution?
or is that okay?
please guide me. 

Thanks


----------



## alejandromcsd

regmiboyer said:


> Invited....


Hey regmiboyer! 

Could you please share what material did you use for the PTE? I'm done with the IELTS and I know you made it with PTE! Congrats.. Any advice is highly appreciated.


----------



## AnjGin

Hi Ishaan 
I also submitted EOI on 12 feb with 60 points so we gotta wait till next round I guess
Thanks


----------



## prashanth8101

Hi Guys,

Has anyone lodged EOI for 189 in March 2015? And also I have a query regarding the EOI lodgement, while submitting EOI,I have selected multiple visa options(190 and 489) even though I haven't applied for any state sponsorship. Does this effect the invitation in any way?Should I remove these option?

Guys, Kindly request you to respond.Seniors who have been there for a while in this thread please respond.

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## prashanth8101

AnjGin said:


> Hi Ishaan
> I also submitted EOI on 12 feb with 60 points so we gotta wait till next round I guess
> Thanks


Hi AnjGin,

Any Idea when is the next round in march?

Thanks.


----------



## Ktoda

Hi Friends
Every Invitation round happens on every 2nd and 4th Saturday of each month. So, 13th Mar 2015 is our date as of now. Hoping for best


----------



## Ktoda

514149143 said:


> Hi plz help me to know that upto when I can get invite as I have applied in Training and development code 223311.
> 
> Request you to plz reply...


Hi

Please check your SOL occupational ceilings in Immi site to know about Invite. If it didn't reach the max.level there will be more chances of getting the invite.


----------



## naxia

Vicky2015 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Any idea when ceiling for 2613 Software Engineer can be reached this year? It already 3637 by 13 Feb.


Where did you get this information? I don't see Software Engineer in the list of Occupation Ceilings for 2014-2015.


----------



## RogerQ

*Application related questions*

Hi Guys,

I have submitted EOI for 189 on March 1st 2015 with 65 points - 2613. I had a few questions about Visa application. Could you please answer me ?

1} Once we have submitted the application is there anything we need to wait for to pay the fees ? Or is the application in submitted state only after we have paid the fees ?

2} Do we have to upload the documents one by one before submitting (i.e while filling) it after the submission and fee payment ?

*3} Once we have paid the fees and submitted, can we still go ahead and upload any new document (Other than medicals and PCC) we might want to upload ? Does the system permit this ? Or is it that once submission is done, no editing is possible and only CO can unlock and allow us to submit any document ?*

4} I read that once we apply, there will be a link for medicals. Is this the list of tests to be done ? Once they are done, do we know immediately whether the results are positive for these ? 

5} When is the next round of invitation ? And is the possibility of getting an invite with 65 points and EOI submitted for 2613 on 1st March 2015 - can we know this ?

Thank you


----------



## agrimreaper

For RogerQ - 
1} Need to pay fees in order to consider it as submitted

2} Documents are to be uploaded after fees are paid 

3} After fees are paid, you will get access to the portal to upload your documents. You are free to upload any document as and when you get them 

4} At the documents upload portal, there is a link for you to download the health form with the HAP ID. The lists of tests to be done are listed on that health form. You need to bring it for your medical check. Results will be uploaded by the medical facility. Results are not immediate for mine, it took about 3-4 working days

5} Next round should be 13-Mar 2015. It will be announced on the SkillSelect website. Probably watch closely. Based on trends, you should be able to get an invite in the next round with 65 points.


----------



## mandy2137

naxia said:


> Where did you get this information? I don't see Software Engineer in the list of Occupation Ceilings for 2014-2015.


It is not only for software engineer, the ceiling has reached to 3627 for Software and Applications Programmers, you can check at Australia Immi site. 

thanks


----------



## naxia

mandy2137 said:


> naxia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get this information? I don't see Software Engineer in the list of Occupation Ceilings for 2014-2015.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not only for software engineer, the ceiling has reached to 3627 for Software and Applications Programmers, you can check at Australia Immi site.
> 
> thanks
Click to expand...

I did see the list and it does not include Software Engineer, which means that there's no ceiling for that occupation. Note that Software Engineer is a different occupation code from Software and Application Programmer.I hope that answers your first question.


----------



## Guest

naxia said:


> I did see the list and it does not include Software Engineer, which means that there's no ceiling for that occupation. Note that Software Engineer is a different occupation code from Software and Application Programmer.I hope that answers your first question.


Software Engineer is 261313 
Immi website groups all 3 occupations- "Software Engineer (261313)", "Developer Programmer (261312)", and "Analyst Programmer (261311)" under 2613.


----------



## RogerQ

agrimreaper said:


> For RogerQ -
> 1} Need to pay fees in order to consider it as submitted
> 
> 2} Documents are to be uploaded after fees are paid
> 
> 3} After fees are paid, you will get access to the portal to upload your documents. You are free to upload any document as and when you get them
> 
> 4} At the documents upload portal, there is a link for you to download the health form with the HAP ID. The lists of tests to be done are listed on that health form. You need to bring it for your medical check. Results will be uploaded by the medical facility. Results are not immediate for mine, it took about 3-4 working days
> 
> 5} Next round should be 13-Mar 2015. It will be announced on the SkillSelect website. Probably watch closely. Based on trends, you should be able to get an invite in the next round with 65 points.


Thank you so much for the response. 



> for mine, it took about 3-4 working days
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> Can you tell me, does this mean that we will be able to check the results, if they are positive, after a few days or they only available to the authorities to check ?
> 
> Thank you again


----------



## Guest

Available only to the authorities to check. You will never know the results. If there are any issues, they will inform you about those only then. Not otherwise. Depending on the medical condition, they might ask you to undergo another additional procedures or checks, etc. Medical issues normally mean a delay in your visa processing. In some severe cases/ findings, it could also mean a visa refusal.


----------



## sabbys77

Hi everyone!

Just got my PTE results. Please guide how to go along for EOI. I have a particular query related to qualification. As per ACS they have considered my diploma eqv. Australian dip. Although I have done B.com(Hons.) and M.com. With obvious reasons ACS did not considered it. Please guide shall I mention my Bachelors and Masters degree detail or just diploma?

Thanks for time


----------



## Guest

sabbys77 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just got my PTE results. Please guide how to go along for EOI. I have a particular query related to qualification. As per ACS they have considered my diploma eqv. Australian dip. Although I have done B.com(Hons.) and M.com. With obvious reasons ACS did not considered it. Please guide shall I mention my Bachelors and Masters degree detail or just diploma?
> 
> Thanks for time


Mention everything. Never hide any facts in such matters. But, make sure that you claim points only for the diploma (10 points).


----------



## agrimreaper

RogerQ said:


> Thank you so much for the response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for mine, it took about 3-4 working days
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> Can you tell me, does this mean that we will be able to check the results, if they are positive, after a few days or they only available to the authorities to check ?
> 
> Thank you again
> 
> 
> 
> We won't get to see the results.
Click to expand...


----------



## sabbys77

Thanks Form. But how can I mention qualification which has not been assessed ? Pls advice .


----------



## Guest

sabbys77 said:


> Thanks Form. But how can I mention qualification which has not been assessed ? Pls advice .


I am sorry sabby. I haven't reached the EOI filing stage yet. From what I know- for employment- there are options on the EOI form to mark the employment as relevant or not-relevant. See if there is any such option for education too. Or maybe wait for someone with an experience in these matters to reply here.


----------



## sabbys77

Submitted my EOI yesterday under 261312 with 60 points. Is there any timeline for EOI submissions? Any idea about the trend at the moment for 261312(developer/programmer) with 60 points. As I can see 3800 invitations have already been sent out of 5000. What are the chances?
Srs. Pls throw some light.


----------



## ibfij

detail for Feb 27th has not been updated at immi site but as per unofficial stats, EOI submitted till 7th Feb have received the invite. There seems to be huge backlog since Jan 23rd's round for EOI with 60 score. Keep your fingers crossed as have I


----------



## Vicky2015

What is your observation says on reaching ceiling of 2613 in next 4 months. We have confirmed number 3627 by 13 Feb, 27th Feb numbers are yet to be released.

I am assuming this should meet in next 2-3 rounds max i.e. by mid April???


----------



## Ktoda

Just add another 1200 or 1400 for Feb 27 then it will be 4027 / ~5000 
Yes SOL:2613 may reach it ceiling by Mid April


----------



## mahbubul

ibfij said:


> detail for Feb 27th has not been updated at immi site but as per unofficial stats, EOI submitted till 7th Feb have received the invite. There seems to be huge backlog since Jan 23rd's round for EOI with 60 score. Keep your fingers crossed as have I


Please share your timeline.


----------



## mandy2137

Ktoda said:


> Just add another 1200 or 1400 for Feb 27 then it will be 4027 / ~5000
> Yes SOL:2613 may reach it ceiling by Mid April


If it get reached mid march then when they will launch new SOL list?


----------



## ibfij

mahbubul said:


> Please share your timeline.


I updated my EOI on 14th Feb ... fingers and toes, both crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vicky2015

Mid March is not realistic.

If this ceiling is reached then had to wait by July 2015 for new ceiling.


----------



## Guest

Ktoda said:


> Just add another 1200 or 1400 for Feb 27 then it will be 4027 / ~5000
> Yes SOL:2613 may reach it ceiling by Mid April


Hope you know that 1200 per round limit an overall number and not just for 2613.
I too am hoping :fingerscrossed: that the numbers don't hit the ceiling by April end. I've read that due to the so called pro-rated allocation of invitations, the numbers should not get exhausted so early. But, I haven't been able to figure out how this pro-rated thing works. Does anybody here have an idea? 3627 / 5005 spent as of 25.Feb. How would the remaining 1378 invites be spread across the remaining rounds till end of June?

Another query: Is 1 unit from the ceiling value equivalent to 1 skilled immigrant or all members of the family included in the application? For instance, if I were to be invited and I plan to immigrate with my kid and my wife too (they are included in the application), then do I take up 3 units or 1?


----------



## Ktoda

Form1229 said:


> Hope you know that 1200 per round limit an overall number and not just for 2613.
> I too am hoping :fingerscrossed: that the numbers don't hit the ceiling by April end. I've read that due to the so called pro-rated allocation of invitations, the numbers should not get exhausted so early. But, I haven't been able to figure out how this pro-rated thing works. Does anybody here have an idea? 3627 / 5005 spent as of 25.Feb. How would the remaining 1378 invites be spread across the remaining rounds till end of June?
> 
> Another query: Is 1 unit from the ceiling value equivalent to 1 skilled immigrant or all members of the family included in the application? For instance, if I were to be invited and I plan to immigrate with my kid and my wife too (they are included in the application), then do I take up 3 units or 1?


Yes. You are right. 1200 includes all SOLs of 189

Pro-rata allocation will be based always on your points score. Obviously I am at 60 and after all the pointers who got 85,80,75,70,65..we get our turn and by every round these high score ppl will be considered 1st. Anyways lets see on this Mar 13 2015 round.

For the next one, I feel It will be considered as 1 unit only as they are your dependents. (This is my assumption)


----------



## Vicky2015

This ceiling number 5005 is of Software Engineers not family of them.

You are correct somehow about pro rated but not sure how it works.

But I am assuming if people who submitted their application on 7 th Feb with 60 score and got selected in 27Feb draw that means they shouldn't have backlog.

And if they don't have backlog for 2613 then ceiling shouldn't reach early. Rest fingers crossed.


----------



## mehul.dalki

Updated EOI 

Please tell me how much time it take to get invited?????

Current status shows submitted

regards,

Mehul


----------



## vram

Hi guys just wanted a quick clarification. Does each state has its own 189 visa category or is the 189 visa common to all the states. I know that each state has its own state sponsorship but my question is, is the 189 visa common to all the states or does each state has its own 189 category like the state nominations? Also if you get the 189 visa which state do you need to enter first while entering Australia for the first time. I have 65 points for the occupation chemical engineer with max ceiling of 1000 and 259 already given.

Please help me. 



Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Guest

vram said:


> Hi guys just wanted a quick clarification. Does each state has its own 189 visa category or is the 189 visa common to all the states. I know that each state has its own state sponsorship but my question is, is the 189 visa common to all the states or does each state has its own 189 category like the state nominations? Also if you get the 189 visa which state do you need to enter first while entering Australia for the first time. I have 65 points for the occupation chemical engineer with max ceiling of 1000 and 259 already given.
> 
> Please help me.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance


189 isn't state specific. 190 is. With 65 points, and enough invitations left for your occupation, everyone here would suggest you apply for 189 so that you are free to move around anywhere in AU rather than being tied to a particular state via 190 visa. So, don't even bother to look into state specific lists, nominations, etc. Study the 189 visa process and choose the same.


----------



## ibfij

mehul.dalki said:


> Updated EOI
> 
> Please tell me how much time it take to get invited?????
> 
> Current status shows submitted
> 
> regards,
> 
> Mehul


in current situations, with score of 60 (for 2613) you might have to wait for 2 to 3 rounds. Share your details so that I can guess a lil better.


----------



## Tanzeel

vram said:


> Hi guys just wanted a quick clarification. Does each state has its own 189 visa category or is the 189 visa common to all the states. I know that each state has its own state sponsorship but my question is, is the 189 visa common to all the states or does each state has its own 189 category like the state nominations? Also if you get the 189 visa which state do you need to enter first while entering Australia for the first time. I have 65 points for the occupation chemical engineer with max ceiling of 1000 and 259 already given.
> 
> Please help me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance


Go for 189, its fast and easy


----------



## mehul.dalki

Friends,

Please tell me whether we need to upload any document while applying for EOI???

regards,

Mehul


----------



## morply

mehul.dalki said:


> Friends,
> 
> Please tell me whether we need to upload any document while applying for EOI???
> 
> regards,
> 
> Mehul


No uploads are required during EOI. You need only IELTS TRN(this is the result number)and assessment date + assessment reference number.

Check this video:


----------



## Tanzeel

any news from the 27th Feb round??? does anyone got invited after that??


----------



## Vicky2015

New ceiling is updated for 2613 up till 27th Feb round. Number reached to 3999/5005 i.e. 372 released.

April 1st round should be the last to touch the limit. What say?


----------



## ibfij

Vicky2015 said:


> New ceiling is updated for 2613 up till 27th Feb round. Number reached to 3999/5005 i.e. 372 released.
> 
> April 1st round should be the last to touch the limit. What say?


I guess for the same ... situation seems pretty dense :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Guest

Vicky2015 said:


> New ceiling is updated for 2613 up till 27th Feb round. Number reached to 3999/5005 i.e. 372 released.
> 
> April 1st round should be the last to touch the limit. What say?


Thanks for sharing. ICT BA has hit the ceiling. How does the pro-rated thing really work??? I thought it was pro-rated (and so is 2613). I thought remaining seats would be distributed in equal amounts until the end of June. Anybody here knows how the pro-rated thing works really?

Edit with quote from 27.Feb results page:



> *Please note that ICT Business and Systems Analysts has reached the occupation ceiling for this financial year and no further invitations will be issued for the year 2014-2015


----------



## Ktoda

Sad to see plumbers, electricians, registered nurses and others got the ceiling value 6000, 7000 , 15000 where they got only 100, 200 of them. It shows AUS needs these ppl and are in high demand other than Software Engineers, Analysts. Only we (software engineers, accountants) fulfilling their desire 3999/5005 and accountants ~4200/5200

Fingers crossed for my Invite...!!!


----------



## sabbys77

It shows 8 feb as the effective date. Seems quite a big backlog so chances seems to be low now as per the 27 feb data. Especially with 60 points. I am doubtful now they are goin to pick any cases for March. As the data show, feb 13 release took 29 jan and then 27 feb took threshold date as 8 feb. 
Very tense situation. Any idea if I want to assess my non-it qualification how much time Vetassess is taking these days.


----------



## Vicky2015

Sorry mates.. Putting non sense thought..I never see any Plumber in my country India who is capable to get IELTS 6/7 ???


----------



## Guest

Vicky2015 said:


> Sorry mates.. Putting non sense thought..I never see any Plumber in my country India who is capable to get IELTS 6/7 ???


You do know that applicants from world over are welcome in Australia, and not just the ones from India.


----------



## r_alaa82

Hi guys.
what would be the chance for someone with below citeria to get invited before 27 June.

Occupation: Accountant
points : 60
EOI submission date: 27 Feb 15.

Any hope??

What do they mean by "Visa date of effect" is it the EOI submission date?

Appreciate your clarification. 

Hope even one get invited ..


----------



## HOPE21

Skill Select people should also release the Pro rata Formula which they use.

Occupational ceiling for Accountants - 5400

Invited till 13th Feb Round - 3760

Invited till 27th Feb Round - 4290

Which means a whopping 530 Invites in just one round for Accountants only :confused2: !!!!


----------



## prashanth8101

Ktoda said:


> Sad to see plumbers, electricians, registered nurses and others got the ceiling value 6000, 7000 , 15000 where they got only 100, 200 of them. It shows AUS needs these ppl and are in high demand other than Software Engineers, Analysts. Only we (software engineers, accountants) fulfilling their desire 3999/5005 and accountants ~4200/5200
> 
> Fingers crossed for my Invite...!!!


Hi Ktoda,

I guess hardly there might be another 3 rounds of invitations. I have opted for 190 or 489 as well while submitting my EOI using the mutiple visa option. But I havent applied for any State or Regional Sponsorships, will these effect my invitation?I have submitted my EOI on 2 march 2015 with 60 points for 189 under 2613(Software Engineer). 

Thanks for help.

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## Guest

prashanth8101 said:


> Hi Ktoda,
> 
> I guess hardly there might be another 3 rounds of invitations. I have opted for 190 or 489 as well while submitting my EOI using the mutiple visa option. But I havent applied for any State or Regional Sponsorships, will these effect my invitation?I have submitted my EOI on 2 march 2015 with 60 points for 189 under 2613(Software Engineer).
> 
> Thanks for help.
> 
> Regards,
> Prashanth.


Which state did you chose for 190?


----------



## ibfij

r_alaa82 said:


> Hi guys.
> what would be the chance for someone with below citeria to get invited before 27 June.
> 
> Occupation: Accountant
> points : 60
> EOI submission date: 27 Feb 15.
> 
> Any hope??
> 
> What do they mean by "Visa date of effect" is it the EOI submission date?
> 
> Appreciate your clarification.
> 
> Hope even one get invited ..


Visa date of effect is visible after log in at skillselect. It's the date of last updated EOI


----------



## prashanth8101

Form1229 said:


> Which state did you chose for 190?


Hi Form1229,

I'm not sure. My agent has submitted my EOI. Might have select all states. Is there a way to import EOI to my immi account and keep track of status.?

Regards,
Prashnath.


----------



## Guest

prashanth8101 said:


> Hi Ktoda,
> 
> I'm not sure. My agent has submitted my EOI. Might have select all states. Is there a way to import EOI to my immi account and keep track of status.?
> 
> Regards,
> Prashnath.


I've read on these forums that you can import. But, please search before doing so.

I can also state (after having read many posts on this topic on these forums) that choosing "All States" is not a good option. States are interested in candidates that are committed to stay and work in their state and not those who are just looking at 190 visa option as a means to get 5 points.


----------



## prashanth8101

Form1229 said:


> I've read on these forums that you can import. But, please search before doing so.
> 
> I can also state (after having read many posts on this topic on these forums) that choosing "All States" is not a good option. States are interested in candidates that are committed to stay and work in their state and not those who are just looking at 190 visa option as a means to get 5 points.


Hi Form1229,

First of all I dont want to go for 190 at all. Its my agent who has opted for that just as a backup. I satisy all the criteria for 189. Will these effect my chances of getting invite?

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## Guest

prashanth8101 said:


> Hi Form1229,
> 
> First of all I dont want to go for 190 at all. Its my agent who has opted for that just as a backup. I satisy all the criteria for 189. Will these effect my chances of getting invite?
> 
> Regards,
> Prashanth.


If your 190 application results in an invite, then you won't be left with any other option but to go ahead with 190. Likewise, if 189 gets invited. Your agent might have done the right thing to have opted for 190. So let it be there.

Given the current situation, your points, and your occupation (software engineering), your 189 application is more likely to get an invite before the 190 one. However, given the backlog and the limited numbers left under the ceiling, I cannot say for sure.


----------



## prashanth8101

Form1229 said:


> If your 190 application results in an invite, then you won't be left with any other option but to go ahead with 190. Likewise, if 189 gets invited. Your agent might have done the right thing to have opted for 190. So let it be there.
> 
> Given the current situation, your points, and your occupation (software engineering), your 189 application is more likely to get an invite before the 190 one. However, given the backlog and the limited numbers left under the ceiling, I cannot say for sure.


Hi Form1229,

I guess we need to apply for state or regional sponsorship to get 190 or 489 invite. But in my case I haven't applied for any, Correct me If I'm wrong?

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## Ktoda

Hi Prashanth,
Hope you got all answers from FORM  i am sorry for being late. If you are using Agent 1st of all no need to worry as he take care of you completely.

Guys just tell me how come 489 visa got 700 invites in FEB month itself..!!!!! astonished to see this many number of invites for 489 eventhough their limit is 200 per month.


----------



## prashanth8101

Ktoda said:


> Hi Prashanth,
> Hope you got all answers from FORM  i am sorry for being late. If you are using Agent 1st of all no need to worry as he take care of you completely.
> 
> Guys just tell me how come 489 visa got 700 invites in FEB month itself..!!!!! astonished to see this many number of invites for 489 eventhough their limit is 200 per month.


Thanks Ktoda,

I guess chances of getting invite are very less for me.considering present scenario(only 1006 slots). Hope in next round you might get. Good luck anyways


----------



## Ktoda

prashanth8101 said:


> Thanks Ktoda,
> 
> I guess chances of getting invite are very less for me.considering present scenario(only 1006 slots). Hope in next round you might get. Good luck anyways


Why there are less chances for you? Are you under 261313 SOL right with 189 ? That's ok what your agent is doing to apply all state visa...!!! I wish you too good luck to get the invite. Positively hoping all will receive invites..!!!


----------



## Guest

prashanth8101 said:


> Hi Form1229,
> 
> I guess we need to apply for state or regional sponsorship to get 190 or 489 invite. But in my case I haven't applied for any, Correct me If I'm wrong?
> 
> Regards,
> Prashanth.


I don't have any first hand experience with EOI or 190, but this is what I've learnt from the forums:

Different states have different rules. First off, check your ANZSCO at https://www.anzscosearch.com/ and see which states are sponsoring your occupation. Then, visit each states' websites and get to know how to apply to them. But yes- from what I know- you need to apply to them, write to them, show your interest/ commitment to them, etc. But, I still would suggest to select only one state and do this for just one state. Check which state has more lifestyle and work opportunities for you and choose wisely. EOI and these state applications are accessible to each state. Before considering you, they will check your application(s) and will consider you only if you are keen on living in that state only (i.e. if you have chosen only them in your EOI rather than "Any State"). In fact, I think I just read a few days ago that WA won't even consider your application if you haven't chosen "WA" as the option for 190. Likewise, if VIC likes your application and wants to proceed further with inviting you, before granting you the invite, they will ask you to update your EOI and choose "VIC" first.


----------



## msnaus

Hi,
I have submitted the EOI on 11th of Feb with 60 points under the Occupation Software Engineer (2613).
Can anybody please confirm if there is any possiblity of receiving an invite on the 13th of March?

Thank you!


----------



## rkr1978

msnaus said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted the EOI on 11th of Feb with 60 points under the Occupation Software Engineer (2613).
> Can anybody please confirm if there is any possiblity of receiving an invite on the 13th of March?
> 
> Thank you!


you should most easily.....keep us updated


----------



## rkr1978

msnaus said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted the EOI on 11th of Feb with 60 points under the Occupation Software Engineer (2613).
> Can anybody please confirm if there is any possiblity of receiving an invite on the 13th of March?
> 
> Thank you!



which profession ( developer 12, software engg 13, tester 14)


----------



## ibfij

msnaus said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted the EOI on 11th of Feb with 60 points under the Occupation Software Engineer (2613).
> Can anybody please confirm if there is any possiblity of receiving an invite on the 13th of March?
> 
> Thank you!


I've updated on 14th ... though I'm not much hopeful to get invited but I should hope you'd get it in coming round


----------



## morply

rkr1978 said:


> which profession ( developer 12, software engg 13, tester 14)


Does the specific occupation matter? I thought that all these sub occupations are in the same pool. Is there any difference in the numbers of invites for each specific occupation?


----------



## msnaus

My profession is 261313..I guess people who had submitted on the 10th of feb have got an invite on 27th feb.


----------



## rkr1978

morply said:


> Does the specific occupation matter? I thought that all these sub occupations are in the same pool. Is there any difference in the numbers of invites for each specific occupation?


yes all sub occupations are in the same pool. but for eg testers in not on sol


----------



## rkr1978

msnaus said:


> My profession is 261313..I guess people who had submitted on the 10th of feb have got an invite on 27th feb.



you should get invite....261313 till 8 feb have been invited... best luck...in fact lets pray all applicants till march get invite.. with only about 1000 invites remaining I think this will get exhausted in next 3-4 rounds


----------



## msnaus

Thank you and good luck to all the applicants. I shall keep you all posted.

Cheers!


----------



## rkr1978

difference between next invitation date (13-Mar-2015 ) and last invitation day(8-feb-2015) is huge...more than 1 month... looking at previous trends from aug-14, I feel next invite should be till 20-feb


----------



## prashanth8101

Ktoda said:


> Why there are less chances for you? Are you under 261313 SOL right with 189 ? That's ok what your agent is doing to apply all state visa...!!! I wish you too good luck to get the invite. Positively hoping all will receive invites..!!!


Thanks ktoda.... But fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:


----------



## prashanth8101

Form1229 said:


> I don't have any first hand experience with EOI or 190, but this is what I've learnt from the forums:
> 
> Different states have different rules. First off, check your ANZSCO at https://www.anzscosearch.com/ and see which states are sponsoring your occupation. Then, visit each states' websites and get to know how to apply to them. But yes- from what I know- you need to apply to them, write to them, show your interest/ commitment to them, etc. But, I still would suggest to select only one state and do this for just one state. Check which state has more lifestyle and work opportunities for you and choose wisely. EOI and these state applications are accessible to each state. Before considering you, they will check your application(s) and will consider you only if you are keen on living in that state only (i.e. if you have chosen only them in your EOI rather than "Any State"). In fact, I think I just read a few days ago that WA won't even consider your application if you haven't chosen "WA" as the option for 190. Likewise, if VIC likes your application and wants to proceed further with inviting you, before granting you the invite, they will ask you to update your EOI and choose "VIC" first.


thanks form1229 for detail reply.so got to apply for state sponsorship inorder to get invite for 190. Thanks anyways once again.


----------



## msnaus

Hey the last invite was on the 27th feb and the one before that was on 13th of feb..it has been scheduled every fortnight..


----------



## agoyal

Hi
I have not applied eoi yet,giving pte on 11th march nd if result is positive,i should apply on 12th march for 2613

But since only 1006 invitations are left what are the chances of getting invitation or should i forget it


----------



## Guest

agoyal said:


> Hi
> I have not applied eoi yet,giving pte on 11th march nd if result is positive,i should apply on 12th march for 2613
> 
> But since only 1006 invitations are left what are the chances of getting invitation or should i forget it


Depends on how many points you claim. But, even then, nobody can tell for sure about getting an invite.


----------



## agoyal

Form1229 said:


> Depends on how many points you claim. But, even then, nobody can tell for sure about getting an invite.


I will apply with 60 points only
I know no one can tell for sure but i am hoping someone can tell based on past data and trends
In last 8 months from june only 4000 invitations are given so i am hoping these 1000 should last for 4 rounds and i should get invitation


----------



## morply

agoyal said:


> I will apply with 60 points only
> I know no one can tell for sure but i am hoping someone can tell based on past data and trends
> In last 8 months from june only 4000 invitations are given so i am hoping these 1000 should last for 4 rounds and i should get invitation


If the trend from last 2 rounds continues then the remaining places will be filled in 2.5 -3 rounds.

13 Feb - 390 invites
27 Feb - 372 invites

So let's say that in the worst scenario:
13 March ~400
27 March ~400
10 April ~200

Is my predictions at least close to what will happen?


----------



## Guest

agoyal said:


> I will apply with 60 points only
> I know no one can tell for sure but i am hoping someone can tell based on past data and trends
> In last 8 months from june only 4000 invitations are given so i am hoping these 1000 should last for 4 rounds and i should get invitation


But, during the last 2 rounds, somewhere near to 400 were given out for 2613 category alone. With about 1006 left, and assuming they've capped the invites at 372 (just an assumption... don't quote me on this), then it would take just 3 more rounds to hit the ceiling. 2 rounds from March, and the third round on 10'th April.


----------



## Guest

morply said:


> If the trend from last 2 rounds continues then the remaining places will be filled in 2.5 -3 rounds.
> 
> 13 Feb - 390 invites
> 27 Feb - 372 invites
> 
> So let's say that in the worst scenario:
> 13 March ~400
> 27 March ~400
> 10 April ~200
> 
> Is my predictions at least close to what will happen?


I have a bad feeling that this is what will happen. May not be 400, but still, 3 rounds at most- 10'th April round should take the 2613 category all out from the 2014-15 programme. I was tracking the ICT BA category for a friend since December 2014, and somewhat similar happened. I had told him that come March 2015, he would not stand a chance, and that is exactly what happened.


----------



## rkr1978

What's important is cutoff dates...next invite should cover at least entire Feb.


----------



## Guest

rkr1978 said:


> What's important is cutoff dates...next invite should cover at least entire Feb.


Yeah. So true. 27.Feb had 08.Feb as the cut-off, and 13.Feb had 29.Jan as the cut-off. Seems likely that 13.March will have 28.Feb or even better cut-off date :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Shikac

Hi guys,

I am still in process of chasing IELTS score, as I am already in Australia on 485 visa, I have a question regarding to EOI and invite round. Namely, If I have IELTS test on 11th APR and results get on 24th APR and they are positive for me and if I lodge EOI with say 65 points is there any chance that I will get invite in that round because it is same day invite as my results. Or round invite is 00:01am on 24th APR? IF this is not possible basically I am loosing chance to apply for 189 as my visa expires on 4th May, therefore I need to find temporary visa to by some time until get invite. Any recommendation for visa to buy time, please? Also, I have got wife and little boy with me in Australia, so they need to be included in visa. Sorry for getting off the topic, but hope you are at that stage that you are probably experience with something like this and maybe you can help me with advice. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Shikac

Also, can anyone confirm if the cut off is at 60 points does it mean that everyone no matter which occupation is (apart from those that reached ceiling) with 65 points will be invited even if he lodged EOI a day before invite round? Thank you


----------



## Guest

Shikac said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am still in process of chasing IELTS score, as I am already in Australia on 485 visa, I have a question regarding to EOI and invite round. Namely, If I have IELTS test on 11th APR and results get on 24th APR and they are positive for me and if I lodge EOI with say 65 points is there any chance that I will get invite in that round because it is same day invite as my results. Or round invite is 00:01am on 24th APR? IF this is not possible basically I am loosing chance to apply for 189 as my visa expires on 4th May, therefore I need to find temporary visa to by some time until get invite. Any recommendation for visa to buy time, please? Also, I have got wife and little boy with me in Australia, so they need to be included in visa. Sorry for getting off the topic, but hope you are at that stage that you are probably experience with something like this and maybe you can help me with advice. Thank you in advance.


If you check the invitation rounds results, the time component is not fixed. Why take a chance with IELTS? PTE-A can be done quickly and results are out within a few days' time.


----------



## Guest

Shikac said:


> Also, can anyone confirm if the cut off is at 60 points does it mean that everyone no matter which occupation is (apart from those that reached ceiling) with 65 points will be invited even if he lodged EOI a day before invite round? Thank you


Mostly yes. But, hypothetically, say the last cut-off was at 60 with date as 28.Feb.2015. And everyone who applied between 01.March till 13.March has 65 points, and they are a lot in numbers (exceeding that rounds' quota). In that case, not everyone who has 65 would get an invite on 13.March, and there would be a cut-off somewhere between 01.March to 13.March with a score of 65. This is just a hypothetical scenario for your understanding. Hope it clarifies.


----------



## HarishNair2015

*Visa Lodgement Query*

Hey Guys,

I have received an invite on 27th Feb. I have few questions related to visa lodgement.

1. Will they re-check my DOB for points re-calculation. I satisfy 65 points as of my EOI receive date. But now my birthday is past hence will they reduce 5 points & will it cause a problem if i lodge the visa now ?

2. I have marked last date for current work experience as blank so that my EOI can claim points for experience. I would be getting 8 yrs exp points from april 2015 on wards. So will the EOI be automatically re-calculated for more points even after getting invite if i lodge the visa in april ?

2. During visa lodgement, is FORM 16 & salary slip required for all work experience shown. I have other documents ready. Just double checking about these 2. 

3. What is difference between Degree Grade card & transcripts ? I only have degree certificate & marks list. Will that suffice ?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Guest

Congrats on the invite.
My answers in bold below.



HarishNair2015 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have received an invite on 27th Feb. I have few questions related to visa lodgement.
> 
> 1. Will they re-check my DOB for points re-calculation. I satisfy 65 points as of my EOI receive date. But now my birthday is past hence will they reduce 5 points & will it cause a problem if i lodge the visa now ?
> *Download points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf from immi website. It says Age, at time of invitation. If you were of age for which you claimed points on 27.Feb (when you received the invite), then you should be fine. If not, then you have "over claimed" the points and are advised not to use this invitation to proceed with your visa application. Visa will be refused without any refund.*
> 
> 2. I have marked last date for current work experience as blank so that my EOI can claim points for experience. I would be getting 8 yrs exp points from april 2015 on wards. So will the EOI be automatically re-calculated for more points even after getting invite if i lodge the visa in april ?
> *Yes, it automatically calculates such things. But, do remember to provide proof of your continued employment in the same occupation in April. Pay slips and bank statements will do. Some people also choose to get a fresh april-issued reference letter from employer or manager. Do the best you can to prove that you are still employed in the same role and have been applying same skills (as your ANZSCO) on the job.*
> 
> 2. During visa lodgement, is FORM 16 & salary slip required for all work experience shown. I have other documents ready. Just double checking about these 2.
> *Download Form 26AS against your PAN card. Last 6 years worth of forms can be downloaded. With these, you don't have to worry about any IT related documents to attach. This info I got from reading this forum. More than one (from what I remember) applicants have successfully processed their visas using 26AS.*
> 
> 3. What is difference between Degree Grade card & transcripts ? I only have degree certificate & marks list. Will that suffice ?
> *Transcripts = marks list (or mark sheet as we call it in India). Correct me if I am wrong though *
> 
> Thanks in Advance


----------



## Appi

I am applying for EOI today for 189 Visa with 60 points for electrical engineer. How much time is it expected to get the invite?


----------



## arvind1017

Finally after a long struggle submitted my EOI as a software engg with 60 points. Having my fingers crossed to get an invite soon. 

Others who have submitted their EOI for 2613 with 60 points plz inbox


----------



## sabbys77

arvind1017 said:


> Finally after a long struggle submitted my EOI as a software engg with 60 points. Having my fingers crossed to get an invite soon.
> 
> Others who have submitted their EOI for 2613 with 60 points plz inbox


Hi Arvvind

My EOI date is 5 march with 60 points (261312). With present scenario chances are very less but we have to be positive. Let's hope backlog clears and by second round we all get invited.


----------



## sabbys77

Request all members to update their signatures as they are of great help to new visitors.


----------



## Vicky2015

My view says everybody who submits application by March are highly likely to get(mostly) invite in this ceiling only. Rest need to wait next ceiling like I will as expected date to submit my EOI 15th April.

July is also not bad option if we finally get invite ?


----------



## HarishNair2015

*Thank you*

Thanks a bunch for your prompt response.




Form1229 said:


> Congrats on the invite.
> My answers in bold below.


----------



## sn00py

Hi guys!

Looking to get married on second week of July 2015, and upon getting our marriage certificate, apply for EOI.

Understand skills select will revise every 1 July 2015. Fiancé is applying as a civil engineer. And will be using his skills/application to get both of us there.

Would you suggest we submit our EOI after we get our marriage cert or before the skill select revision?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest

sn00py said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Looking to get married on second week of July 2015, and upon getting our marriage certificate, apply for EOI.
> 
> Understand skills select will revise every 1 July 2015. Fiancé is applying as a civil engineer. And will be using his skills/application to get both of us there.
> 
> Would you suggest we submit our EOI after we get our marriage cert or before the skill select revision?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


There is an option in EOI as "Engaged". How about using that? File the EOI, get an invite in the 2014-15 programme itself, and you then have 60 days to get married, arrange all necessary documents and lodge the visa as "married"

I don't have any experience on this topic, but would be interesting to hear from others.


----------



## jannayaksingh

Hi All, 
I submitted my Eoi under 190 for vic ss on 22 feb 2015 and submitted my application for vic ss on 06 march . How long will I have to before I get to hear something from the authorities??


----------



## jannayaksingh

Hi All,
I submitted my eoi for vic ss with 65 points on 22 feb 2015 and then application fir state nomination on 06 march 2015 . How long will I have to wait before I get to hear from the authorities?


----------



## explorer101

Hi Everyone,

I submitted my eoi yesterday i.e. 7th March with 75 points under 261313 - Software Engineer job code. Can I expect to receive an invitation in the 13th March draw?

Someone told me that there would be a cut off date before which one should file their eoi to be eligible for the next draw. Since I filed it only yesterday, would I be eligible for 13th March draw? If not, which draw do you think I would be considered for?

Sorry if similar questions have been asked and answered before.


----------



## Guest

prashantdamle said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I submitted my eoi yesterday i.e. 7th March with 75 points under 261313 - Software Engineer job code. Can I expect to receive an invitation in the 13th March draw?
> 
> Someone told me that there would be a cut off date before which one should file their eoi to be eligible for the next draw. Since I filed it only yesterday, would I be eligible for 13th March draw? If not, which draw do you think I would be considered for?
> 
> Sorry if similar questions have been asked and answered before.


You will get the invite on 13'th for sure. The cut-off date, in simple words, is for applicants with 60 points.

Can you share your points breakup please?


----------



## explorer101

sabbys77 said:


> prashantdamle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I submitted my eoi yesterday i.e. 7th March with 75 points under 261313 - Software Engineer job code. Can I expect to receive an invitation in the 13th March draw?
> 
> Someone told me that there would be a cut off date before which one should file their eoi to be eligible for the next draw. Since I filed it only yesterday, would I be eligible for 13th March draw? If not, which draw do you think I would be considered for?
> 
> Sorry if similar questions have been asked and answered before.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Prashant u will for sure coz of ur 75 points. Pls share ur signatures as well and good luck.
Click to expand...

That's a relief ? And thank you for your wishes. I am a newbie, hence no privilege to add a signature yet. But below are the details of my journey so far -

Appeared for pte-a - 10th Feb
Received pte results - 14th Feb (L:83, S:90, R:90, W:84)
Applied for ACS under 261313 - 25th Feb
Received positive ACS - 6th March
Submitted EOI - 7th March


----------



## explorer101

Form1229 said:


> prashantdamle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I submitted my eoi yesterday i.e. 7th March with 75 points under 261313 - Software Engineer job code. Can I expect to receive an invitation in the 13th March draw?
> 
> Someone told me that there would be a cut off date before which one should file their eoi to be eligible for the next draw. Since I filed it only yesterday, would I be eligible for 13th March draw? If not, which draw do you think I would be considered for?
> 
> Sorry if similar questions have been asked and answered before.
> 
> 
> 
> You will get the invite on 13'th for sure. The cut-off date, in simple words, is for applicants with 60 points.
> 
> Can you share your points breakup please?
Click to expand...

Ah! That's definitely some useful info. And about my points breakup - I am getting 30 from age, 20 from pte, 15 from education and 10 from work experience. I hope this helps.


----------



## Guest

Prashant,

Good to know your points. Read as much as possible on these forums - especially about correctly understanding the ACS assessment letter (i.e. how much points to claim, etc). Just saying since you are new here.

All the best.


----------



## explorer101

Form1229 said:


> Prashant,
> 
> Good to know your points. Read as much as possible on these forums - especially about correctly understanding the ACS assessment letter (i.e. how much points to claim, etc). Just saying since you are new here.
> 
> All the best.


Yeah I am doing that already, thanks. ACS letter says that the first two years of my work experience isn't considered as relevant, but luckily even after this I have 5 years of relevant work experience. That's how I am able to claim 10 points on this.


----------



## XINGSINGH

prashantdamle said:


> Yeah I am doing that already, thanks. ACS letter says that the first two years of my work experience isn't considered as relevant, but luckily even after this I have 5 years of relevant work experience. That's how I am able to claim 10 points on this.


Means your total experience is 7 years. Then you can claim 5 years


----------



## explorer101

XINGSINGH said:


> Means your total experience is 7 years. Then you can claim 5 years


Yes


----------



## rmz1986

*189 or 190*

Hi All 

I have applied for sub-class 189 on 4th of March with 60 points. (ANZSCO 221111- Accountant). I have also selected the Subclass 190 for NSW SS in the same EOI. 
I have a few doubts and would really appreciate if you can help my clear those.

Do you think that I will not be recieving invitation for 189 *after* I have recieved an initial acknowlodgement from the state (and have paid for it $300) or is it that, I can recieve 189 till I have not recieved an *invitation* for 190 or vice versa?

Also, do state sponsorship invitations *exhaust* ceiling limit for accountants as shown in skillselect or are state sponsorships *not included* in that limit??


Should I suspend/withdraw SS(190) from my EOI and wait for 189 invitation or should I let it be as it is(189&190)? 

What are the chances of an accountant being invitated for 189 visa with 60 points? 

I am a bit worried as 4290 out of 5470, has already been filled.:confused2:

Please do let me know, what you all think.

Cheers


----------



## oz_knightrider

prashantdamle said:


> Yes



At least five but less than eight years (of past 10 years) 10 points

isnt this correct?


----------



## ishaan24

Hi all, 
I have submitted my EOI on 11 feb as an accountant. Any chances of getting invited in the next round as my visa is expiring in 2 weeks. Please reply. Thanks


----------



## ishaan24

ishaan24 said:


> Hi all, I have submitted my EOI on 11 feb as an accountant on 60 points. Any chances of getting invited in the next round as my visa is expiring in 2 weeks. Please reply. Thanks.


----------



## r_alaa82

Based on previous trend ..u are likely to be invited unless large number of applications received with 65 and above points.


----------



## explorer101

oz_knightrider said:


> At least five but less than eight years (of past 10 years) 10 points
> 
> isnt this correct?


Yes that's right.


----------



## Shikac

Form1229 said:


> If you check the invitation rounds results, the time component is not fixed. Why take a chance with IELTS? PTE-A can be done quickly and results are out within a few days' time.


FORM1229,

reason why I am taking IELTS is because I am familiar with test, I don't know anything about PTA and not sure if I will have time to start looking that test. Your suggestion?


----------



## Guest

Shikac said:


> FORM1229,
> 
> reason why I am taking IELTS is because I am familiar with test, I don't know anything about PTA and not sure if I will have time to start looking that test. Your suggestion?


Hi,

My only concern with IELTS is that there is a long waiting to get a test date, and the results are released about 13 days after the test. I just suggested PTE-A given the present situation (IT related occupation ceilings reaching fast). As otherwise, I myself am a strong advocate of IELTS rather than the computer based PTE-A.

If you already have a test slot sometime very soon, then definitely concentrate all your efforts on IELTS and do your best.


----------



## Ktoda

sn00py said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Looking to get married on second week of July 2015, and upon getting our marriage certificate, apply for EOI.
> 
> Understand skills select will revise every 1 July 2015. Fiancé is applying as a civil engineer. And will be using his skills/application to get both of us there.
> 
> Would you suggest we submit our EOI after we get our marriage cert or before the skill select revision?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


There might be many options..But what I feel Marriage is important than the visa  so get married 1st and enjoy these days with your hubby and remaining things are all at rest temporarily.

Between, Its really a big big big surprise for me to see your Partner's IELTS score 9, 9, 9, 8.5... WHAT.A.SCORE......congratulations for getting married and your partners score.


----------



## Guest

Ktoda said:


> There might be many options..But what I feel Marriage is important than the visa  so get married 1st and enjoy these days with your hubby and remaining things are all at rest temporarily.
> 
> Between, Its really a big big big surprise for me to see your Partner's IELTS score 9, 9, 9, 8.5... WHAT.A.SCORE......congratulations for getting married and your partners score.


Good score, but I hope it is known to the applicant that partner IELTS from Feb.2014 is not valid for EOI application post Feb.2015.


----------



## Ktoda

Form1229 said:


> Good score, but I hope it is known to the applicant that partner IELTS from Feb.2014 is not valid for EOI application post Feb.2015.


Ohh is it.. why its not valid. IETLS score validity is for 24-36 months...
Could you please explain clearly....


----------



## Shikac

Form1229 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My only concern with IELTS is that there is a long waiting to get a test date, and the results are released about 13 days after the test. I just suggested PTE-A given the present situation (IT related occupation ceilings reaching fast). As otherwise, I myself am a strong advocate of IELTS rather than the computer based PTE-A.
> 
> If you already have a test slot sometime very soon, then definitely concentrate all your efforts on IELTS and do your best.


Form1229,

thanks for quick response. Would you say it is easier PTE than IELTS or it is just timing for getting results? Also, is it recognized for immigration for any occupation or just particular one as OET for medical occupations? My occupation is a civil Engineer, therefore ceiling is still far away. I have booked another IELTS test for this Saturday, but I am not confident that will reach 7 each that is my goal.


----------



## Guest

Shikac said:


> Form1229,
> 
> thanks for quick response. Would you say it is easier PTE than IELTS or it is just timing for getting results? Also, is it recognized for immigration for any occupation or just particular one as OET for medical occupations? My occupation is a civil Engineer, therefore ceiling is still far away. I have booked another IELTS test for this Saturday, but I am not confident that will reach 7 each that is my goal.


Hi,

I have absolutely no idea about PTE-A test per say. All I know is that the test can be booked as early as a week in advance as compared to at least 2 months wait time for IELTS, and the results for PTE-A are out in just a few days as compared to 13 days for IELTS. This of course is the scene here in India. Not sure about how it compares with your country. Other than that, I am not aware of PTE-A.

Which test (or which flavour of the test- academic or general) depends on your occupations assessing authority too. If there is no such condition from your assessing authority, then for immigration, it is IELTS-General, and PTE-Academic that one has to pass.


----------



## Shikac

Form1229 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have absolutely no idea about PTE-A test per say. All I know is that the test can be booked as early as a week in advance as compared to at least 2 months wait time for IELTS, and the results for PTE-A are out in just a few days as compared to 13 days for IELTS. This of course is the scene here in India. Not sure about how it compares with your country. Other than that, I am not aware of PTE-A.
> 
> Which test (or which flavour of the test- academic or general) depends on your occupations assessing authority too. If there is no such condition from your assessing authority, then for immigration, it is IELTS-General, and PTE-Academic that one has to pass.


hi,

thanks again. I have got all in 6 that satisfies Engineers Australia, but chasing 7 each to get more points for EOI. I am in Australia and will try to read online a bit more about PTE, and then will decide does it worth to try that channel.


----------



## BretSavage

Shikac said:


> hi,
> 
> thanks again. I have got all in 6 that satisfies Engineers Australia, but chasing 7 each to get more points for EOI. I am in Australia and will try to read online a bit more about PTE, and then will decide does it worth to try that channel.


Check out the PTE Thread...it has all the details you need...very informative.


----------



## ishaan24

Hi all, 
When is the next invitation round and what are the chances of getting invited for accountants at 60 points. I have applied EOI on 11 February. Would highly appreciate if someone can explain me how it works. 

Kind regards
Ishaan


----------



## Appi

ishaan24 said:


> Hi all,
> When is the next invitation round and what are the chances of getting invited for accountants at 60 points. I have applied EOI on 11 February. Would highly appreciate if someone can explain me how it works.
> 
> Kind regards
> Ishaan


Also if someone can give an idea abt electrical engineer as well... I hv applied for EOI today for 189 Visa with 60 points for electrical engineer.


----------



## Guest

Rounds are every second and fourth Fridays. SkillSelect has all the info you need. Navigate to "Invitation Rounds" and check the results from the latest round or earlier rounds. Try and gauge how many 60 or 65 or 70+ pointers were invited during those rounds. Try and understand the cut-off date (i.e. Visa date of effect) from the latest round, and make a guess about when you as a 60-pointer are more likely to receive an invite.


----------



## naine

Dears,

I am filing EOI and seeking help in the below question;

"Please list all countries, including all countries of citizenship, you have lived in for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years. Include all countries where your stay has been broken by any departures. Use the last entry to include the country in which you are currently living but leave the "To" field blank".


My Case is bit a confusing, I obtained 2 years work Permit in ABC Country but i never Stay in ABC for more than a month in one go, my employer has deputed me to XYZ Country on a business (Temp/Visit) Visa, I stayed in XYZ Country and work there for max 6 months in one go and than return back to ABC country to get fresh Visa, this way I spent my 2 years.


Now back to the question, "you have lived in for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years", since I never lived over 12 months in one go so shall I mention my stay in ABC Country ??

Secondly If I never mention ABC it than EOI Officer may surprise that how i could server 2 years without spending at least 12 months in the Employer Country....

Seeking true advice.


----------



## msnaus

My suggestion is that if you are not claiming any points for your stay or work experience in any country, better not mention about it in EOI.


----------



## BretSavage

ishaan24 said:


> Hi all,
> When is the next invitation round and what are the chances of getting invited for accountants at 60 points. I have applied EOI on 11 February. Would highly appreciate if someone can explain me how it works.
> 
> Kind regards
> Ishaan


For accountant it will take around 2rounds, you can check details on skill select website.
Its on pro-rata basis, and there is waiting period for accountants.


----------



## Guest

msnaus said:


> My suggestion is that if you are not claiming any points for your stay or work experience in any country, better not mention about it in EOI.


That, my friend, is a very wrong suggestion. Immigration - if they want - can get to know about your movements. And if they do, it would raise a suspicion that you did not declare them. Never hide facts in such matters.


----------



## msnaus

True..but what if one stays in a country for less than a year? Cumulatively, the applicant has spent 2 years outside India but not in the same country.


----------



## sn00py

Form1229 said:


> Good score, but I hope it is known to the applicant that partner IELTS from Feb.2014 is not valid for EOI application post Feb.2015.


Hi there, may i just ask/verify your comment about IELTS from Feb 2014 not being valid for EOI application post Feb 2015 please? 

Source: http://www.ielts.org/institutions/institutions_faqs/test_scores.aspx

On that website, there is a FAQ on the validity of the IELTS results: 
For how long is an IELTS test score valid?
IELTS scores have a recommended two year validity period.

Please would you enlighten me? I may have missed out on something :confused2:



Ktoda said:


> There might be many options..But what I feel Marriage is important than the visa  so get married 1st and enjoy these days with your hubby and remaining things are all at rest temporarily.
> 
> Between, Its really a big big big surprise for me to see your Partner's IELTS score 9, 9, 9, 8.5... WHAT.A.SCORE......congratulations for getting married and your partners score.


Thanks Ktoda, your advise appreciated! 

Haha, unfortunately, my English may not be as good as his and will be looking to take mine in May/June 2015. Hopefully I don't disappoint him! :boxing:


----------



## Guest

sn00py said:


> Hi there, may i just ask/verify your comment about IELTS from Feb 2014 not being valid for EOI application post Feb 2015 please?
> 
> Source: http://www.ielts.org/institutions/institutions_faqs/test_scores.aspx
> 
> On that website, there is a FAQ on the validity of the IELTS results:
> For how long is an IELTS test score valid?
> IELTS scores have a recommended two year validity period.
> 
> Please would you enlighten me? I may have missed out on something :confused2:


Your signature said Feb.2014 as IELTS results for your "partner". While the results as such are valid for 2 years from IELTS organization, DIBP says that they accept IELTS results for "partner" applicant that are not more than 12 months old.

Source: How can I prove I have functional English?



> Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.


In short, your partner can use those scores any time for the next 2 years anywhere else to prove English proficiency but *not* to DIBP after Feb.2015.


----------



## Ktoda

sn00py said:


> Hi there, may i just ask/verify your comment about IELTS from Feb 2014 not being valid for EOI application post Feb 2015 please?
> 
> Source: http://www.ielts.org/institutions/institutions_faqs/test_scores.aspx
> 
> On that website, there is a FAQ on the validity of the IELTS results:
> For how long is an IELTS test score valid?
> IELTS scores have a recommended two year validity period.
> 
> Please would you enlighten me? I may have missed out on something :confused2:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ktoda, your advise appreciated!
> 
> Haha, unfortunately, my English may not be as good as his and will be looking to take mine in May/June 2015. Hopefully I don't disappoint him! :boxing:




I have that belief that you will crack in upcoming IETLS as your mentor will be your hubby obviously  All the Best


----------



## r_alaa82

Dear friends
I have two questions:
I didnt update my EOI for unrelated work experiences neither I do have experience certificate, would that be a problem?
I have not seen a question stating where did the applicant lived in last ten years,!! Am I missing something ?
Appreciate your response..


----------



## rkr1978

*D-Day near*

so guys...D - Day is nearing.... I was going through past records of invites...not able to understand specific trends... all the senior boarders any idea of what cutoff will look like.... Mostly all guys having score >60 and EOI till 27-Feb-2015 must have got invites..

Is any person who applied EOI in feb with 65 or more points and did not get invite

Only 1100 invites will be sent...tensed.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pratik2077

rkr1978 said:


> so guys...D - Day is nearing.... I was going through past records of invites...not able to understand specific trends... all the senior boarders any idea of what cutoff will look like.... Mostly all guys having score >60 and EOI till 27-Feb-2015 must have got invites..
> 
> Is any person who applied EOI in feb with 65 or more points and did not get invite
> 
> Only 1100 invites will be sent...tensed....


For more than 60 points all invited

-pratik


----------



## rkr1978

pratik2077 said:


> For more than 60 points all invited
> 
> -pratik



Did not understand... do u mean that till 27-feb-2015 all having greater than 60 were invited...well I do have idea on that one but was thinking what is probable cutoff date for 60 pointers in this round. last round of 27-feb the cutoff was 8-feb.


----------



## pratik2077

rkr1978 said:


> pratik2077 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For more than 60 points all invited
> 
> -pratik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did not understand... do u mean that till 27-feb-2015 all having greater than 60 were invited...well I do have idea on that one but was thinking what is probable cutoff date for 60 pointers in this round. last round of 27-feb the cutoff was 8-feb.
Click to expand...

13-March round may be cutoff date between 16 to 20 Feb for 60 pointers.


----------



## nidhiphysio

Hi, i am about to apply EOI. Can anyone please explain me how this works. If someone dont get invitation in the next round does that mean they have to apply EOI again or does all these applications gets a back log...!!! Confused...???


----------



## agrimreaper

nidhiphysio said:


> Hi, i am about to apply EOI. Can anyone please explain me how this works. If someone dont get invitation in the next round does that mean they have to apply EOI again or does all these applications gets a back log...!!! Confused...???


You don't get an invitation in the upcoming round, your EOI application will still be in the queue for the subsequent rounds. Priority will be given to those with higher points, followed by EOI application date.


----------



## r_alaa82

Dear friends I have two questions: I didnt update my EOI for unrelated work experiences neither I do have experience certificate, would that be a problem? I have not seen a question stating where did the applicant lived in last ten years,!! Am I missing something ? Appreciate your response..


----------



## nidhiphysio

agrimreaper said:


> You don't get an invitation in the upcoming round, your EOI application will still be in the queue for the subsequent rounds. Priority will be given to those with higher points, followed by EOI application date.


Thanks thst really helps


----------



## tahirrauf

r_alaa82 said:


> Dear friends I have two questions: I didnt update my EOI for unrelated work experiences neither I do have experience certificate, would that be a problem? I have not seen a question stating where did the applicant lived in last ten years,!! Am I missing something ? Appreciate your response..


As far as my information, they don't care about any experience that you are not claiming points for.


----------



## r_alaa82

tahirrauf said:


> r_alaa82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear friends I have two questions: I didnt update my EOI for unrelated work experiences neither I do have experience certificate, would that be a problem? I have not seen a question stating where did the applicant lived in last ten years,!! Am I missing something ? Appreciate your response..
> 
> 
> 
> As far as my information, they don't care about any experience that you are not claiming points for.
Click to expand...

Thanx. But what about living history in last ten years?


----------



## rkr1978

r_alaa82 said:


> Dear friends I have two questions: I didnt update my EOI for unrelated work experiences neither I do have experience certificate, would that be a problem? I have not seen a question stating where did the applicant lived in last ten years,!! Am I missing something ? Appreciate your response..


I don't know if this helps you but some info
I had similar problem , my experience of 2 years after my education was unrelated and had no exp certificate. While filling form 80 I was advised by agent to mark that 2 year experience as "Never worked". One very important thing is for experience you claim for points you should have employment proofs, salary slips, form 16 etc etc... In my case it was surprising that ACS had asked my agent for all salary slips of 10 years experience which fortunately I could produce.....

hope it helps in some extent.......


----------



## rkr1978

r_alaa82 said:


> Thanx. But what about living history in last ten years?


yes , in case you have multiple occupancy in last 10 years, you have to mention each location......I applied for Victoria ss and this info was reqd.


----------



## ibfij

rkr1978 said:


> I don't know if this helps you but some info
> I had similar problem , my experience of 2 years after my education was unrelated and had no exp certificate. While filling form 80 I was advised by agent to mark that 2 year experience as "Never worked". One very important thing is for experience you claim for points you should have employment proofs, salary slips, form 16 etc etc... In my case it was surprising that ACS had asked my agent for all salary slips of 10 years experience which fortunately I could produce.....
> 
> hope it helps in some extent.......


ACS asked for salary slips??


----------



## Ktoda

I dont think so.

While submitting or uploading any docs to ACS it tells in BOLD and red letters please dont upload salary slips, relieving letters, bank statements, etc


----------



## ibfij

Ktoda said:


> I dont think so.
> 
> While submitting or uploading any docs to ACS it tells in BOLD and red letters please dont upload salary slips, relieving letters, bank statements, etc


Exactly! they want reference letter and experience letter kinda stuff only. Salary slips are asked to verify if you really work for that company while ACS has the disclaimer for it so they need not ask any such documents.


----------



## rkr1978

ibfij said:


> Exactly! they want reference letter and experience letter kinda stuff only. Salary slips are asked to verify if you really work for that company while ACS has the disclaimer for it so they need not ask any such documents.


Hmm...even I was surprised...now thing is that I have applied via agent...agent company had audit group in aus which consults based on past experience so that people don't face problems after invite...in my case acs, ielts and Victoria application went in hand in hand...so aus agent counterpart doing an audit during acs submission might have asked....it was also critical as I have gained 10 points by my experience of 6 years after excluding 6 years by acs in feb 15..


----------



## rkr1978

*3.3 hours left*

so nearly 3.30 hrs for next invite...

ict invites have been done with...last few rounds cutoff for ict was 65...

will todays cutoff surprise everyone?

2613 & 2211 will form max portion of invite today...

epect cutoff reaches atleast 26-feb-2014 today...more than 15 days backlog will be hopeless for future rounds...


----------



## ibfij

Well ... fingers crossed. Due to improved PTE scores, we now see more 65er's so let's see what is the cut-off date for this round.


----------



## Ktoda

ibfij said:


> Well ... fingers crossed. Due to improved PTE scores, we now see more 65er's so let's see what is the cut-off date for this round.


Yes even its same here from my side. Only 1 hr 10 min left :fingerscrossed:
Many 65 pointers submitted in Mar month..
Hoping for +ve for all


----------



## morply

Does anybody know when the results from the invitation on 13th of March will be available?


----------



## ibfij

morply said:


> Does anybody know when the results from the invitation on 13th of March will be available?


Details at skillselect are updated with a delay of a week, at least. However, invites shall start in a matter of half hour from now


----------



## gbhanu2001

Got invited. 60 Points. Feb 10th 189. ATB for others in the queue


----------



## explorer101

I received the invite for 75 points. I know this message is not helpful to others, but I was just excited to share this news with everyone


----------



## ibfij

Invited!!


----------



## Ktoda

Yes. Got the message "Invited"


----------



## rkr1978

Ktoda said:


> Yes. Got the message "Invited"


congrats ktoda...any idea if invitations completed... no update from other users...


----------



## rkr1978

LILAS said:


> I have applied on 11-Feb with 60 points for Accountant. No invite yet.


have u got invite


----------



## tahirrauf

rkr1978 said:


> congrats ktoda...any idea if invitations completed... no update from other users...


Applied on 22nd Feb with 60 points.. Got no invite... So far I have seen the latest is 15th Feb (with 60 points).. so cut off date will be near 15th.


----------



## rkr1978

tahirrauf said:


> Applied on 22nd Feb with 60 points.. Got no invite... So far I have seen the latest is 15th Feb (with 60 points).. so cut off date will be near 15th.


do u have any idea if invitations process is over?
some of accountant I tracked have not responded
god knows whats in store if the pace is so slow


----------



## tahirrauf

rkr1978 said:


> do u have any idea if invitations process is over?
> some of accountant I tracked have not responded
> god knows whats in store if the pace is so slow


This is an automated process (no human beings involved in the process of invitation sending). It happens right at 12:00 AM.

Its most probably over as it does not go more than 30 minutes,


----------



## migrantash

I got invitation with 60 points.

I had submitted this EOI last year and received an invite. However I didn't apply since the relevant experience given was not as per ACS Result and I was short of enough points.

I updated the same EOI on 3rd March with relevant experience after securing more points.

Not sure which date (Originally submitted date or updated one) is actually considered as EOI date of effect.


----------



## LILAS

rkr1978 said:


> do u have any idea if invitations process is over?
> some of accountant I tracked have not responded
> god knows whats in store if the pace is so slow


Yes, I received invite today.


----------



## rkr1978

LILAS said:


> Yes, I received invite today.


congratsss all the best for visa filing.......well any accountant or software has received invite for EOI > 15-feb-2015


----------



## MunishKumar

Ktoda said:


> Yes even its same here from my side. Only 1 hr 10 min left :fingerscrossed:
> Many 65 pointers submitted in Mar month..
> Hoping for +ve for all


Getting a scary feeling now... If till next round improved PTE scores can do more damage...Not sure if i should go for PTE now phewwww !!!


----------



## rkr1978

Hi Manish, whats ur date of eoi and occupation.


----------



## MunishKumar

rkr1978 said:


> Hi Manish, whats ur date of eoi and occupation.


21st Feb & 2613 code..


----------



## ishaan24

Got my invite today on 60 points as an accountant


----------



## tahirrauf

ishaan24 said:


> Got my invite today on 60 points as an accountant


Its of not use to anyone if you don't tell which date you applied for the EOI


----------



## ishaan24

Applied 11 feb


----------



## rkr1978

MunishKumar said:


> 21st Feb & 2613 code..


so you are before me...all the best... and to provide you some info 65 pointer has nothing to do with pte alone... if you see past records last year was more terrible than this year... to provide some insight, 

Date of invite total Invites Cutoff Date Cutoff Points for 2613 

10-feb-2014 950 31-Jan-2014 65

24-feb-2014 950 14-feb-2014 70

10-Mar-2014 950 13-Feb-2014 65

24-Mar-2014 2000 not known 60

14-Apr-2014 1200 27-Jan-2014 60

28-Apr-2014 1200 22-Mar-2014 60

thus 28-Apr-2014 cleared backlog of nearly 2 months....really surprising


----------



## rkr1978

so you are before me...all the best... and to provide you some info 65 pointer has nothing to do with pte alone... if you see past records last year was more terrible than this year... to provide some insight, 

Date of invite *** total Invites ***Cutoff Date ***Cutoff Points for 2613 

10-feb-2014 *** 950 *** 31-Jan-2014 *** 65

24-feb-2014 *** 950 *** 14-feb-2014 *** 70

10-Mar-2014 *** 950 *** 13-Feb-2014 *** 65

24-Mar-2014 *** 2000 *** not known *** 60

14-Apr-2014 *** 1200 *** 27-Jan-2014 *** 60

28-Apr-2014 *** 1200 *** 22-Mar-2014 *** 60

thus 28-Apr-2014 cleared backlog of nearly 2 months....really surprising


----------



## push84

Dear Members,

First of all let me thank you for your great effort to helping all of us by gathering all the required information’s and your guidance’s.

I got the invitation for visa application through EOI on 28th Feb 2015 and I launched my application on 29th feb2015. In the skill assessment I got 60 points and this includes my work experience (4.5yrs) but in here I have doubt, in the ACS assessment they had mentioned that “The following employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.” but in the skill select I had mentioned my full work experience (ie; 08/2007 to 01/2012) am I right here? I have this question because my immigration agent advised me that DIAC may not give me point for my work experience since ACS assessment detected all your work experience because my education is not from computer science background.

But in the ACS assessment it also mentioned that the” final decision in awarding points remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.” so I took that gamble and went through the skill assessment and EOI process, got the invitation and also applied for visa. In the EOI process I gave my ACS assessment reference number that means they had gone through it and considered my full experience and awarded 5 points for my work experience isn’t? My instinctive feeling says that I will get a visa grant without any issues, what do you think will DIAC will do in my case?

Below is the ACS assessment result for your reference:
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering from Anna University completed April 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing The following employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 08/07 – 01/12 (4yrs 5mths)
Position: IT Analyst
Employer: Tata Consultancy Services
Country: INDIA

Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

Thanks


----------



## piyush1132003

push84 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> First of all let me thank you for your great effort to helping all of us by gathering all the required information&#146;s and your guidance&#146;s.
> 
> I got the invitation for visa application through EOI on 28th Feb 2015 and I launched my application on 29th feb2015. In the skill assessment I got 60 points and this includes my work experience (4.5yrs) but in here I have doubt, in the ACS assessment they had mentioned that &#147;The following employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.&#148; but in the skill select I had mentioned my full work experience (ie; 08/2007 to 01/2012) am I right here? I have this question because my immigration agent advised me that DIAC may not give me point for my work experience since ACS assessment detected all your work experience because my education is not from computer science background.
> 
> But in the ACS assessment it also mentioned that the&#148; final decision in awarding points remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.&#148; so I took that gamble and went through the skill assessment and EOI process, got the invitation and also applied for visa. In the EOI process I gave my ACS assessment reference number that means they had gone through it and considered my full experience and awarded 5 points for my work experience isn&#146;t? My instinctive feeling says that I will get a visa grant without any issues, what do you think will DIAC will do in my case?
> 
> Below is the ACS assessment result for your reference:
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from Anna University completed April 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing The following employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 08/07 &#150; 01/12 (4yrs 5mths)
> Position: IT Analyst
> Employer: Tata Consultancy Services
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
> While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> Thanks


DIBP will always consider the experience given as per ACS.
I just hope, as per ACS and points you have, you still score 60 minimum...

Your immi agent is right here.

If you have not paid Visa Fee, then hold on.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## rkr1978

push84 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> First of all let me thank you for your great effort to helping all of us by gathering all the required information’s and your guidance’s.
> 
> I got the invitation for visa application through EOI on 28th Feb 2015 and I launched my application on 29th feb2015. In the skill assessment I got 60 points and this includes my work experience (4.5yrs) but in here I have doubt, in the ACS assessment they had mentioned that “The following employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.” but in the skill select I had mentioned my full work experience (ie; 08/2007 to 01/2012) am I right here? I have this question because my immigration agent advised me that DIAC may not give me point for my work experience since ACS assessment detected all your work experience because my education is not from computer science background.
> 
> But in the ACS assessment it also mentioned that the” final decision in awarding points remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.” so I took that gamble and went through the skill assessment and EOI process, got the invitation and also applied for visa. In the EOI process I gave my ACS assessment reference number that means they had gone through it and considered my full experience and awarded 5 points for my work experience isn’t? My instinctive feeling says that I will get a visa grant without any issues, what do you think will DIAC will do in my case?
> 
> Below is the ACS assessment result for your reference:
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from Anna University completed April 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing The following employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 08/07 – 01/12 (4yrs 5mths)
> Position: IT Analyst
> Employer: Tata Consultancy Services
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
> While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> Thanks


firstly why you have shown experience till 2012 only when we are in 2015.

ur agent is right with the data you have provided.

acs report will be checked during verification and since ur exp as per data is not min 3 years, u will not be able to claim any points for work.

however what confuses me is that what was your exp from 2013 to 2015. have you not disclosed it to ur agent ... and how can ur agent not ask these questions before submitting for acs, eoi..


----------



## LILAS

Got invite for 221111 Accountant (General) on 13-Mar-2015


----------



## push84

rkr1978 said:


> firstly why you have shown experience till 2012 only when we are in 2015.
> 
> ur agent is right with the data you have provided.
> 
> acs report will be checked during verification and since ur exp as per data is not min 3 years, u will not be able to claim any points for work.
> 
> however what confuses me is that what was your exp from 2013 to 2015. have you not disclosed it to ur agent ... and how can ur agent not ask these questions before submitting for acs, eoi..


HI 
My work experience in software field is 08/07 – 01/12 (4yrs 5mths) in the same company, from 2012 onwards I am working as an electrical engineer hence i can't claim any point for that. I dont understand why ACS assessment says _ The following employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code._ even though my entire work experience 08/07 – 01/12 (4yrs 5mths) is from the same company and same duty! May be because of my education is not computer based? My BE degree is in electronics and communication. I thought If i can prove that I was in the same job and did the same duty to DIBP they may give points for my work experience am is right? also in the skillselect I have given the reference to ACS assessment and if they don't consider my work experience then they shouldn't issued invitation isn't? 
I started my immigration process with my agent back in 2012 and after i got the ACS assessment my agent told that I can't claim points for my work experience as per ACS but he also told me that DIBP may issue points for my work experience, so I took that gamble and did the the skillselect on my own on feb first week 2015, I thought based on ACS assessment they wont give me 60 points and was preparing for state sponsorship and to my surprise i got the invitation on 28th feb 2015. Paid my visa fee, did my medicals, unloaded all the documents and waiting for PCC now ...fingers crossed for the final verdict:fingerscrossed:


----------



## push84

piyush1132003 said:


> DIBP will always consider the experience given as per ACS.
> I just hope, as per ACS and points you have, you still score 60 minimum...
> 
> Your immi agent is right here.
> 
> If you have not paid Visa Fee, then hold on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


Hi my work experience is 4.5 years so thats what i had mentioned in the skillselect under my work experience and with that I have 60 points, hence i got the invitation. My question is that since i have given the ACS report in the skillselect they should have seen the report and if I am not eligible to score points for my work experience I shouldn't have received the invitation isn't?


----------



## Ktoda

rkr1978 said:


> congrats ktoda...any idea if invitations completed... no update from other users...


Thanks RKR

We cant predict that count now and we have to wait till these invitation rounds updated in immi site.

For ppl who submitted > 15 Feb 2014 and 20 Feb 2014 ppl with SOL 2613 and accountants have few more invitations to come for 60 pts and i expect you will also get the invite soon in Next Month. Current trend as of now is 30 days for 60 pointers. So you will get.


----------



## explorer101

push84 said:


> Hi my work experience is 4.5 years so thats what i had mentioned in the skillselect under my work experience and with that I have 60 points, hence i got the invitation. My question is that since i have given the ACS report in the skillselect they should have seen the report and if I am not eligible to score points for my work experience I shouldn't have received the invitation isn't?


The process which sends out invitations is automated. I don't think it validates your experience which you mentioned in eoi against the ACS report. It's the candidate's responsibility to claim correct number of points based on the ACS report. I have read on skillselect website that visa could be refused if you cannot produce the evidence for the points you claimed in eoi, in your visa application. And there would be no refund in such cases.
For example, if you have claimed 65 points in eoi but could send supporting documents for only 60 points in your visa application, chances are high that your visa will be rejected. But again, this is what I have read on skillselect and other websites. I haven't really heard anyone's experience on this.
If you have claimed points on your total experience in your eoi, which according to ACS you cannot claim, then I hope you have made up for those reduced points through other means (like improved language test results/age/spouse ACS etc.) in your visa application. If not, pray that the visa officer accessing your application is careless enough to oversee this. I don't intend to scare you but only telling you not to be very hopeful. I wish you all the best and hope that you get your visa.
Do update this forum once you have the decision from dibp on your visa application. Knowing your experience will be of immense help to many people here.


----------



## Singh2481

Got invitation today. Time to change the signature 

From waiting to invited. 



EOI submitted for 261313 with 60 points on 10th February : Invitation 13th March 
Visa lodge : Soon


----------



## oz_knightrider

Hi All,

Inorder to move to 189 I gave IELTS but unfortunately couldnt get 7 each. 

Do I have to update my EOI with this new IELTS score or I can keep the old one.

Thanks


----------



## explorer101

oz_knightrider said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Inorder to move to 189 I gave IELTS but unfortunately couldnt get 7 each.
> 
> Do I have to update my EOI with this new IELTS score or I can keep the old one.
> 
> Thanks


You can keep the old one.


----------



## Guest

prashantdamle said:


> The process which sends out invitations is automated. I don't think it validates your experience which you mentioned in eoi against the ACS report. It's the candidate's responsibility to claim correct number of points based on the ACS report. I have read on skillselect website that visa could be refused if you cannot produce the evidence for the points you claimed in eoi, in your visa application. And there would be no refund in such cases.
> For example, if you have claimed 65 points in eoi but could send supporting documents for only 60 points in your visa application, chances are high that your visa will be rejected. But again, this is what I have read on skillselect and other websites. I haven't really heard anyone's experience on this.
> If you have claimed points on your total experience in your eoi, which according to ACS you cannot claim, then I hope you have made up for those reduced points through other means (like improved language test results/age/spouse ACS etc.) in your visa application. If not, pray that the visa officer accessing your application is careless enough to oversee this. I don't intend to scare you but only telling you not to be very hopeful. I wish you all the best and hope that you get your visa.
> Do update this forum once you have the decision from dibp on your visa application. Knowing your experience will be of immense help to many people here.


Don't even bother to go to DIBP step using the invite received based on incorrect points claim. Visa will be rejected. Client should file a new EOI with correct points.

EOI system and invitation process is automated. Nobody is there to verify your points claim against your documents at this stage.


----------



## rkr1978

oz_knightrider said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Inorder to move to 189 I gave IELTS but unfortunately couldnt get 7 each.
> 
> Do I have to update my EOI with this new IELTS score or I can keep the old one.
> 
> Thanks


if you are good in reading , you can try for pte... getting pte 7 band is simple I heard..don't know myself as never appeared but heard in this forum..so all the best...


----------



## rkr1978

prashantdamle said:


> The process which sends out invitations is automated. I don't think it validates your experience which you mentioned in eoi against the ACS report. It's the candidate's responsibility to claim correct number of points based on the ACS report. I have read on skillselect website that visa could be refused if you cannot produce the evidence for the points you claimed in eoi, in your visa application. And there would be no refund in such cases.
> For example, if you have claimed 65 points in eoi but could send supporting documents for only 60 points in your visa application, chances are high that your visa will be rejected. But again, this is what I have read on skillselect and other websites. I haven't really heard anyone's experience on this.
> If you have claimed points on your total experience in your eoi, which according to ACS you cannot claim, then I hope you have made up for those reduced points through other means (like improved language test results/age/spouse ACS etc.) in your visa application. If not, pray that the visa officer accessing your application is careless enough to oversee this. I don't intend to scare you but only telling you not to be very hopeful. I wish you all the best and hope that you get your visa.
> Do update this forum once you have the decision from dibp on your visa application. Knowing your experience will be of immense help to many people here.



I liked the reply prashant...its really refreshing in such tense situation...what is like is the statement "pray the visa officer is......". Anyways push84 please keep us updated as ur case is interesting...in case ur visa gets approved please share contact details of the visa officer... even I will pray my case goes to him.:heh:


----------



## gbhanu2001

I got an invite yesterday and I was lodging my visa application in immi.gov.acu. But when i clicked on the submit button, the page froze and till now(from last 4 hours) i am not able to access the evisa portal. I can login to the portal and navigate till 4/17 form. after that it says "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later." Is anyone else having this problem? I m worried if something went wrong only with my application or if its a system outage which is affecting everyone? Please can some one check and let me know?


----------



## rkr1978

KiDa said:


> Don't even bother to go to DIBP step using the invite received based on incorrect points claim. Visa will be rejected. Client should file a new EOI with correct points.
> 
> EOI system and invitation process is automated. Nobody is there to verify your points claim against your documents at this stage.


kida...great reply ...short and precise to the point... and I nearly hit my screen to kill that insect...

push84 how many points u have if u loose 5 points of work exp. does it make it to 60. you also apply for nsw or vic ss.


----------



## Shane83

Hi there I got a question and appreciate if u guys can ans it..

Once we lodge the application & granted the bridging visa can we withdraw the student visa that we were on before applying for 189.

My case is as follows. 

I am on a 573 visa (expiring end of 2016) following a masters. Applied 189 based on my Bachelors which I completed before starting the masters and when a bridging visa is granted can I withdraw my student visa. ( I got some fees left at my uni n if I can withdraw can get a refund).
But I heard if I withdraw from 573 I will automatically cansel my bridging too. Is that true? Have you guys come across such a situation?


----------



## Guest

gbhanu2001 said:


> I got an invite yesterday and I was lodging my visa application in immi.gov.acu. But when i clicked on the submit button, the page froze and till now(from last 4 hours) i am not able to access the evisa portal. I can login to the portal and navigate till 4/17 form. after that it says "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later." Is anyone else having this problem? I m worried if something went wrong only with my application or if its a system outage which is affecting everyone? Please can some one check and let me know?


Such things are not uncommon with the system. Moreover, with many having received their invites yesterday, the system might be under stress too. But, there is nothing to worry. Try again after a few hours, or maybe tomorrow. It would be worthwhile to try using another browser too.


----------



## rkr1978

Ktoda said:


> Thanks RKR
> 
> We cant predict that count now and we have to wait till these invitation rounds updated in immi site.
> 
> For ppl who submitted > 15 Feb 2014 and 20 Feb 2014 ppl with SOL 2613 and accountants have few more invitations to come for 60 pts and i expect you will also get the invite soon in Next Month. Current trend as of now is 30 days for 60 pointers. So you will get.


thanks ktoda...I was keenly observing invites and was waiting for you to post invited...this helped us understand that 2613 has moved to atleast 15-feb. good for you and all the best for visa....


----------



## gbhanu2001

KiDa said:


> Such things are not uncommon with the system. Moreover, with many having received their invites yesterday, the system might be under stress too. But, there is nothing to worry. Try again after a few hours, or maybe tomorrow. It would be worthwhile to try using another browser too.


I tried with another browser and did whatever can be done on a browser for the past 5 hours.. is there a help line number or an email address that someone can report technical difficulties or errors.. the problem is noone so far has reported anything of this kind of a problem on this forum if the evisa portal is down for so long. I am worried something went wrong with my application. Just want someone to once check by logging in to the portal and see if they are facing the same difficulty.


----------



## Guest

Ktoda said:


> Thanks RKR
> 
> We cant predict that count now and we have to wait till these invitation rounds updated in immi site.
> 
> For ppl who submitted > 15 Feb 2014 and 20 Feb 2014 ppl with SOL 2613 and accountants have few more invitations to come for 60 pts and i expect you will also get the invite soon in Next Month. Current trend as of now is 30 days for 60 pointers. So you will get.


Ktoda,

Signature says Invited on 13-mar-2014. Shouldn't it be 2015 instead?

And any specific reason for getting the PCC done so early in the stage? Your IED will more likely be end of Jan 2016 now.


----------



## rkr1978

KiDa said:


> Ktoda,
> 
> Signature says Invited on 13-mar-2014. Shouldn't it be 2015 instead?
> 
> And any specific reason for getting the PCC done so early in the stage? Your IED will more likely be end of Jan 2016 now.


sorry kida but can you explain why jan 2016 end


----------



## push84

rkr1978 said:


> kida...great reply ...short and precise to the point... and I nearly hit my screen to kill that insect...
> 
> push84 how many points u have if u loose 5 points of work exp. does it make it to 60. you also apply for nsw or vic ss.


If I loose 5 point then I am gone I will be getting only 55 points! I did apply to VT for SS and they asked for commitment letter, since i got the invitation and applied for the visa I don' t know what i am supposed to do:confused2:


----------



## Guest

rkr1978 said:


> sorry kida but can you explain why jan 2016 end


Your IED (Initial Entry Date or Entry Before Date) on your visa is calculated as 12 months from either your PCC date or Medicals date (whichever is earlier). Therefore, applicants try to do these two documents as later as possible. Mostly after loding visa. Some do even later after CO contacts them and asks them for these documents.


----------



## push84

rkr1978 said:


> kida...great reply ...short and precise to the point... and I nearly hit my screen to kill that insect...
> 
> push84 how many points u have if u loose 5 points of work exp. does it make it to 60. you also apply for nsw or vic ss.


Hi for NSW SS as for us know that we cannot apply isn't they will have to invite from skillselect...am i right?


----------



## Guest

push84 said:


> If I loose 5 point then I am gone I will be getting only 55 points! I did apply to VT for SS and they asked for commitment letter, since i got the invitation and applied for the visa I don' t know what i am supposed to do:confused2:


You already applied - i.e. paid the fees too? For a visa gained using number of points that you are not really eligible for? I am sorry to break this to you, but you will end up losing visa fees. I don't know anything else, but try contacting them or try consulting an agent to try and minimize the damage.

Search this forums. There have been a few incidents like this. I found this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nt-subclass-189-visa-refused-help-needed.html


----------



## Guest

gbhanu2001 said:


> I tried with another browser and did whatever can be done on a browser for the past 5 hours.. is there a help line number or an email address that someone can report technical difficulties or errors.. the problem is noone so far has reported anything of this kind of a problem on this forum if the evisa portal is down for so long. I am worried something went wrong with my application. Just want someone to once check by logging in to the portal and see if they are facing the same difficulty.


Phone number to call DIAC from India: +61 7 3136 7000

Email: [email protected]


----------



## push84

prashantdamle said:


> The process which sends out invitations is automated. I don't think it validates your experience which you mentioned in eoi against the ACS report. It's the candidate's responsibility to claim correct number of points based on the ACS report. I have read on skillselect website that visa could be refused if you cannot produce the evidence for the points you claimed in eoi, in your visa application. And there would be no refund in such cases.
> For example, if you have claimed 65 points in eoi but could send supporting documents for only 60 points in your visa application, chances are high that your visa will be rejected. But again, this is what I have read on skillselect and other websites. I haven't really heard anyone's experience on this.
> If you have claimed points on your total experience in your eoi, which according to ACS you cannot claim, then I hope you have made up for those reduced points through other means (like improved language test results/age/spouse ACS etc.) in your visa application. If not, pray that the visa officer accessing your application is careless enough to oversee this. I don't intend to scare you but only telling you not to be very hopeful. I wish you all the best and hope that you get your visa.
> Do update this forum once you have the decision from dibp on your visa application. Knowing your experience will be of immense help to many people here.


HI,
I didn't know that the EOI invitation is an automated process:eyebrows: in that case what you said is true i have to pray, but knowing the oz working style that won't happen!! having said that is there any other option for me to withdraw my application before they assign the CO? or can I sit for IELTS and aim to improve my scoring before the assign the CO?. or can i continue the VT SS process? Just wanted to know the options to save the money i paid for the visa please help me.


----------



## Guest

push84 said:


> HI,
> I didn't know that the EOI invitation is an automated process:eyebrows: in that case what you said is true i have to pray, but knowing the oz working style that won't happen!! having said that is there any other option for me to withdraw my application before they assign the CO? or can I sit for IELTS and aim to improve my scoring before the assign the CO?. or can i continue the VT SS process? Just wanted to know the options to save the money i paid for the visa please help me.


Check your online visa application. I haven't applied, so I don't know. Maybe there is an option to "withdraw". I don't think there is.

No, you cannot sit for IELTS and claim points using the new IELTS. The rules clearly dictate that you should have the points you claimed to have at the time you claimed to have them. Gaining them at a later stage won't do. Unless there is an option to withdraw and get your money (or part of your money) back, consider it lost.



push84 said:


> but knowing the oz working style that won't happen!!


In fact, considering oz DIBP working style, there are more chances of it happening.


----------



## push84

KiDa said:


> Check your online visa application. I haven't applied, so I don't know. Maybe there is an option to "withdraw". I don't think there is.
> 
> No, you cannot sit for IELTS and claim points using the new IELTS. The rules clearly dictate that you should have the points you claimed to have at the time you claimed to have them. Gaining them at a later stage won't do. Unless there is an option to withdraw and get your money (or part of your money) back, consider it lost.
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, considering oz DIBP working style, there are more chances of it happening.


Hi Kida,

Thanks for your response and it seems that I have no other choice other than waiting for Co to make some decision.


----------



## Guest

I would suggest that you don't wait it out. Do some research. Consult a MARA agent. Maybe even give them a call in an effort to minimize the damage as much as you can.


----------



## explorer101

push84 said:


> HI,
> I didn't know that the EOI invitation is an automated process:eyebrows: in that case what you said is true i have to pray, but knowing the oz working style that won't happen!! having said that is there any other option for me to withdraw my application before they assign the CO? or can I sit for IELTS and aim to improve my scoring before the assign the CO?. or can i continue the VT SS process? Just wanted to know the options to save the money i paid for the visa please help me.


I wish I could help you but I don't really know what can be done now. But obviously no one wants to lose such a big amount. If I were in your place, I would have called dibp helpline and admit my mistake. You can tell them that you didn't know that experience in eoi should come from ACS and not your total experience. See if they buy your excuse. Chances are very less that this would work but what's the harm in trying?
Do consult some Mara agent before you do this though. Keep this option as the last resort. But I definitely don't recommend waiting for co decision.


----------



## rkr1978

gbhanu2001 said:


> I tried with another browser and did whatever can be done on a browser for the past 5 hours.. is there a help line number or an email address that someone can report technical difficulties or errors.. the problem is noone so far has reported anything of this kind of a problem on this forum if the evisa portal is down for so long. I am worried something went wrong with my application. Just want someone to once check by logging in to the portal and see if they are facing the same difficulty.


sorry I may be late to respond. but there seems to be some outage.

below message I saw when I opened skillselect

Planned System Outage – from midnight Sunday 15 March until 6am Monday 16 March 2015 AEDT (GMT +11)

The following system will become unavailable during the above times: 
•SkillSelect clients will not be able to commence a visa application during the planned outage.

Should you receive a 'Server 500' error message during this time, you are encouraged to try again after 6am AEDT (GMT +11)

We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.


see below link

SkillSelect


----------



## NMCHD

rkr1978 said:


> sorry I may be late to respond. but there seems to be some outage.
> 
> below message I saw when I opened skillselect
> 
> Planned System Outage &#150; from midnight Sunday 15 March until 6am Monday 16 March 2015 AEDT (GMT +11)
> 
> The following system will become unavailable during the above times:
> &#149;SkillSelect clients will not be able to commence a visa application during the planned outage.
> 
> Should you receive a 'Server 500' error message during this time, you are encouraged to try again after 6am AEDT (GMT +11)
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.
> 
> see below link
> 
> SkillSelect


This would mean that the outage would start tomorrow night or Sunday night?


----------



## rkr1978

NMCHD said:


> This would mean that the outage would start tomorrow night or Sunday night?



if u see skillset at lowest section you see latest time

There will be a planned system outage from midnight on Sunday 15 March until 6am Monday 16 March 2015 AEDT (GMT+11). The current time in Canberra is: 5:29 AM, 14 March. 

this info will help you . however better to use the site for any data entry or transaction after Monday say Tuesday or Wednesday onwards


----------



## k.kashwaa

How many invitations are issued per round for 2613?
I submitted my EOI on the 12th of March with 60 points for 261313, do you think I can be invited before the ceiling has been reached?


----------



## ~Sparkplug~

Hi mates,

Do i fall back in the queue if i update my EOI? And those occupations without cut off are they getting invitations on time or do they still have some backlogs.

I think i will be getting my skill assessment from Engineers Australia planning to change my occupation to 2339.

Please let me know, Thanks guys


----------



## Guest

k.kashwaa said:


> How many invitations are issued per round for 2613?
> I submitted my EOI on the 12th of March with 60 points for 261313, do you think I can be invited before the ceiling has been reached?


From past trends, its roughly between 375 to 400 invites for 2613 per round. So, just 2 more rounds (27 March and 10 April) until 2613 ceilings would be reached.

Also, it has been observed that 60 pointers have had to wait at least 2 rounds to get the invite. If you are lucky, you will get an invite during the 10 April round. It all depends on how much is the backlog, how many other 60 pointers applied before you, how many 60+ pointers, etc.


----------



## dass1981

Dear Seniors,

I have an EOI submitted on 12-07-2014 for Software Tester but subsequently got my skills assessed for Software Engineer and updated my EOI on 03-03-2015.I did not change my visa type to 189 for the old EOI since I opt also 190 subclass from NSW.

I have created a new EOI for 189 subclass with 60 points on 03-03-2015 but no invite yet.

My question is if i add 189 subclass into my old EOI, does it alter my submitted date of EOI.I don't have my points altered , only addition would be extra 5 points for State sponsorship.

Do let me know if I would get an invite for 189 if i alter my old EOI?I am worried that the occupation ceiling would reach soon and hence this confusion.Please advice.

Das


----------



## NMCHD

rkr1978 said:


> if u see skillset at lowest section you see latest time
> 
> There will be a planned system outage from midnight on Sunday 15 March until 6am Monday 16 March 2015 AEDT (GMT+11). The current time in Canberra is: 5:29 AM, 14 March.
> 
> this info will help you . however better to use the site for any data entry or transaction after Monday say Tuesday or Wednesday onwards


My doubt is that midnight on Sunday would mean the intervening night of Sat and Sunday or Sunday and Monday. 

I was planning to upload some pending docs to ImmiAccount on Sunday during the day.


----------



## NMCHD

rkr1978 said:


> if u see skillset at lowest section you see latest time
> 
> There will be a planned system outage from midnight on Sunday 15 March until 6am Monday 16 March 2015 AEDT (GMT+11). The current time in Canberra is: 5:29 AM, 14 March.
> 
> this info will help you . however better to use the site for any data entry or transaction after Monday say Tuesday or Wednesday onwards


My doubt is that midnight on Sunday would mean the intervening night of Sat and Sunday or Sunday and Monday. 

I was planning to upload some pending docs to ImmiAccount on Sunday during the day.

Thanks..


----------



## lgucci

~Sparkplug~ said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> Do i fall back in the queue if i update my EOI? And those occupations without cut off are they getting invitations on time or do they still have some backlogs.
> 
> I think i will be getting my skill assessment from Engineers Australia planning to change my occupation to 2339.
> 
> Please let me know, Thanks guys


Hi! I know that if you update your EOI with details that would change your points, it would definite change your date of EOI, hence your place in the queue. But not sure how it works for other details (if you keep the same number of points). 

I am also applying under 2339, and there is some backlog. I submitted my EOI on March 2nd and have not been invited this round. I am hopefull for the next round, but I don't think is guaranteed. I hope this helps. 

Cheers! 

lgucci

Visa Subclass: 189 | ANZSCO: 233914 – Engineering Technologist | IELTS: (L-9, R-9, W-7.5, S-8) | EA Applied: 03/Dec/2014 | EA Positive: 02/Mar/2015 | EOI: 02/Mar/2015 (60 Pts) | Invite: --- | Visa Lodged: --- | CO Assigned: --- | Grant: --- |


----------



## Shikac

push84 said:


> Hi my work experience is 4.5 years so thats what i had mentioned in the skillselect under my work experience and with that I have 60 points, hence i got the invitation. My question is that since i have given the ACS report in the skillselect they should have seen the report and if I am not eligible to score points for my work experience I shouldn't have received the invitation isn't?


Hi,

My understanding is that the invite is done by computer(automatic) not the human,therefore your paperwork such as acs letter is not analysed. Unfortunately, I would not rely on your reason that they should consider that prior invitation. I am not at that stage so maybe someone who is experienced can confirm my understanding of invitation process. Good luck anyway!


----------



## Shikac

NMCHD said:


> My doubt is that midnight on Sunday would mean the intervening night of Sat and Sunday or Sunday and Monday.
> 
> I was planning to upload some pending docs to ImmiAccount on Sunday during the day.
> 
> Thanks..


Hi NMCHD,

I realised that you were doing both tests, Ielts and PTE, therefore could you please tell me your experience comparing those tests. I was undertaking ielts in several occasions but not successful to reach 7 in each( writing main problem). As I am running out of time due to current visa expires I am not sure if I will have time to start looking Pte as I did not be familiar with that test prior joining this forum. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## NMCHD

Shikac said:


> Hi NMCHD,
> 
> I realised that you were doing both tests, Ielts and PTE, therefore could you please tell me your experience comparing those tests. I was undertaking ielts in several occasions but not successful to reach 7 in each( writing main problem). As I am running out of time due to current visa expires I am not sure if I will have time to start looking Pte as I did not be familiar with that test prior joining this forum. Any advice is appreciated.


In my opinion scoring with PTE is easier as compared to IELTS. Not much material is available for PTE as compared to IELTS, however test boosters and scored practice tests are available on official PTE site, which should get you through.

I practiced for PTE for 15-20 days using this material. 

All the best..


----------



## ~Sparkplug~

lgucci said:


> Hi! I know that if you update your EOI with details that would change your points, it would definite change your date of EOI, hence your place in the queue. But not sure how it works for other details (if you keep the same number of points).
> 
> I am also applying under 2339, and there is some backlog. I submitted my EOI on March 2nd and have not been invited this round. I am hopefull for the next round, but I don't think is guaranteed. I hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> lgucci
> 
> Visa Subclass: 189 | ANZSCO: 233914 – Engineering Technologist | IELTS: (L-9, R-9, W-7.5, S-8) | EA Applied: 03/Dec/2014 | EA Positive: 02/Mar/2015 | EOI: 02/Mar/2015 (60 Pts) | Invite: --- | Visa Lodged: --- | CO Assigned: --- | Grant: --- |


Hi Igucci,

Thanks a lot. I think it's better if I don't make any changes for now. 

Yes, EOI for 60 points have a cut off date of 8th feb prior to 13th March. So we should be getting the invite in a couple of rounds i suppose.

Please keep me updated

regards,
Spark


----------



## sameer7106

Shikac said:


> Hi NMCHD,
> 
> I realised that you were doing both tests, Ielts and PTE, therefore could you please tell me your experience comparing those tests. I was undertaking ielts in several occasions but not successful to reach 7 in each( writing main problem). As I am running out of time due to current visa expires I am not sure if I will have time to start looking Pte as I did not be familiar with that test prior joining this forum. Any advice is appreciated.


Hi Shikac,

i guess you should go for PTE as its more transparent and easier than IELTS. Also the availability of test dates are readily available and its results usually gets out within 24 hours.

I have put all my PTE material at one place from where you can download the same.


PTE OFFICIAL GUIDE 

MACMILLAN PTE-A TESTBUILDER BOOK + CD
*
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/13non7lhdwefotp/AADfiVvjkea7xaz42rFRiaSta?dl=0*

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Shikac

sameer7106 said:


> Hi Shikac,
> 
> i guess you should go for PTE as its more transparent and easier than IELTS. Also the availability of test dates are readily available and its results usually gets out within 24 hours.
> 
> I have put all my PTE material at one place from where you can download the same.
> 
> 
> PTE OFFICIAL GUIDE
> 
> MACMILLAN PTE-A TESTBUILDER BOOK + CD
> *
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/13non7lhdwefotp/AADfiVvjkea7xaz42rFRiaSta?dl=0*
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Sameer,

that is very generous from you. I will download info and see if I have time to prepare for PTE

all the best on your journey.


----------



## sameer7106

Shikac said:


> Sameer,
> 
> that is very generous from you. I will download info and see if I have time to prepare for PTE
> 
> all the best on your journey.


Thanks for ur wishes Shika  and ALL THE BEST TO YOU!!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## ambyboy

Guys,

Submitted my EOI application under Accountant (General) category on March 14th. Missed the March 13 draw by a day as the Skill assessment from ICAA came only on March 13. I have 75 points.

Now looking at the occupation ceiling statistics of Accountants (4290 already completed out of 5478 per website, not sure until what date) and the fact that system analysts (2611 ANZSCO) has already filled up, I'm scared this 15 days might cost me dearly. I know they say pro rata, but the percentages dont add up.

Also, when do you get the invite? March 27th night? Will we get an email or should log onto EOI. Any thoughts, positive comments welcome!!


----------



## explorer101

ambyboy said:


> Guys,
> 
> Submitted my EOI application under Accountant (General) category on March 14th. Missed the March 13 draw by a day as the Skill assessment from ICAA came only on March 13. I have 75 points.
> 
> Now looking at the occupation ceiling statistics of Accountants (4290 already completed out of 5478 per website, not sure until what date) and the fact that system analysts (2611 ANZSCO) has already filled up, I'm scared this 15 days might cost me dearly. I know they say pro rata, but the percentages dont add up.
> 
> Also, when do you get the invite? March 27th night? Will we get an email or should log onto EOI. Any thoughts, positive comments welcome!!


With 75 points, you will definitely get an invitation on 27th March 12 AM Australian time (which is 26th March 6.30 PM India time).


----------



## KeeDa

ambyboy said:


> Guys,
> 
> Submitted my EOI application under Accountant (General) category on March 14th. Missed the March 13 draw by a day as the Skill assessment from ICAA came only on March 13. I have 75 points.
> 
> Now looking at the occupation ceiling statistics of Accountants (4290 already completed out of 5478 per website, not sure until what date) and the fact that system analysts (2611 ANZSCO) has already filled up, I'm scared this 15 days might cost me dearly. I know they say pro rata, but the percentages dont add up.
> 
> Also, when do you get the invite? March 27th night? Will we get an email or should log onto EOI. Any thoughts, positive comments welcome!!


Next EOI round is on 27.March. Time isn't fixed, but generally by your evening time, you should have your result. With 75 points, you are sure to get an invite on 27'th March. Even if you would have filed on 13'th late night, you would have received an invite within 18 hours.


----------



## dee9999

KeeDa said:


> Next EOI round is on 27.March. Time isn't fixed, but generally by your evening time, you should have your result. With 75 points, you are sure to get an invite on 27'th March. Even if you would have filed on 13'th late night, you would have received an invite within 18 hours.


HI , 

I need your advice on preparation of PTE - A . Although I have booked my slot for IELTS for 28th March , but i believe the results will be out too late and by the time I submit EOI , occupation ceiling for 2613 might fill up :/ 

What are your suggestions ? If I should go for PTE A or not ? If so , what is the ideal time to be spent for preparations etc. . Kindly advice.:-s 

PS: I submitted my ACS on 11th March IST. Considering the current timelines I'm hoping to get +ve ACS assessment by next week.(Fingers crossed)

Thanks
Dee


----------



## ambyboy

prashantdamle said:


> With 75 points, you will definitely get an invitation on 27th March 12 AM Australian time (which is 26th March 6.30 PM India time).


Thanks!! Understand. Was more worried about Accountant quota running out this year before March 27. Call me a die hard pessimist, but just checking on people's experiences on that kind of occurrence.


----------



## ambyboy

KeeDa said:


> Next EOI round is on 27.March. Time isn't fixed, but generally by your evening time, you should have your result. With 75 points, you are sure to get an invite on 27'th March. Even if you would have filed on 13'th late night, you would have received an invite within 18 hours.


Drats!! I knew it!! I was at work, I know I should have taken that extra trouble and gone out to fill this on the 13th itself!! Thanks anyways for this info.


----------



## LILAS

The quota will last another 3 rounds at least. So with your top score, you will get an invite on 27th.


----------



## KeeDa

dee9999 said:


> HI ,
> 
> I need your advice on preparation of PTE - A . Although I have booked my slot for IELTS for 28th March , but i believe the results will be out too late and by the time I submit EOI , occupation ceiling for 2613 might fill up :/
> 
> What are your suggestions ? If I should go for PTE A or not ? If so , what is the ideal time to be spent for preparations etc. . Kindly advice.:-s
> 
> PS: I submitted my ACS on 11th March IST. Considering the current timelines I'm hoping to get +ve ACS assessment by next week.(Fingers crossed)
> 
> Thanks
> Dee


Dee,
Looks like your IELTS results won't be released until 11.April, and as per my calculations, 2613 will hit the ceiling on 10.April round:
1006 invites left after 27.Feb round. Assuming 372 invites per round,
634 left after 13.Mar round.
262 left after 27.Mar round.
000 left after 10.Apr round.

PTE-A would be your best bet to get into the 2014-15 immigration program. Even then it depends on your points. I've heard PTE results are out within 48 hours. Unfortunately, I don't have any idea about PTE-A. I appeared for IELTS. If you search these forums, you would find quite a few threads about PTE-A. In fact, just a few hours ago someone shared a dropbox link to PTE-A study material on some thread.

Edit: The dropbox link for PTE-A is on this very same thread on page 1910.


----------



## r_alaa82

LILAS said:


> The quota will last another 3 rounds at least. So with your top score, you will get an invite on 27th.


Hi Lilas
Why it only pass three rounds .before 13 march there were more than 1k left for accountant . how many they take every round ?

Pls advice , I filed on 28th march with 60..do think I have a chance to get invited ?


----------



## dee9999

KeeDa said:


> Dee,
> Looks like your IELTS results won't be released until 11.April, and as per my calculations, 2613 will hit the ceiling on 10.April round:
> 1006 invites left after 27.Feb round. Assuming 372 invites per round,
> 634 left after 13.Mar round.
> 262 left after 27.Mar round.
> 000 left after 10.Apr round.
> 
> PTE-A would be your best bet to get into the 2014-15 immigration program. Even then it depends on your points. I've heard PTE results are out within 48 hours. Unfortunately, I don't have any idea about PTE-A. I appeared for IELTS. If you search these forums, you would find quite a few threads about PTE-A. In fact, just a few hours ago someone shared a dropbox link to PTE-A study material on some thread.
> 
> Edit: The dropbox link for PTE-A is on this very same thread on page 1910.


Thanks a lot for your advice.

Even i was thinking to book my slot for PTE - A asap and start preparing for the same. I'm using the dropbox from where I' ve already started downloading the material. 
Just need someone's suggestions on approximate no. of days OR hours required to prepare well for the same. It would help me decide on a date to book my slot for PTE- A. Will the material on the link be sufficient to prepare. (I know its little vague question , but yes if someone can advice , it would be great!!).

Expats please help.

Regards
Dee


----------



## dee9999

sameer7106 said:


> Hi Shikac,
> 
> i guess you should go for PTE as its more transparent and easier than IELTS. Also the availability of test dates are readily available and its results usually gets out within 24 hours.
> 
> I have put all my PTE material at one place from where you can download the same.
> 
> 
> PTE OFFICIAL GUIDE
> 
> MACMILLAN PTE-A TESTBUILDER BOOK + CD
> *
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/13non7lhdwefotp/AADfiVvjkea7xaz42rFRiaSta?dl=0*
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Hey Sameer , 

Thanks a lot for the material on PTE- A. 
I need your advice. 
Could you pls suggest on approximate no. of days OR hours required to prepare well for the same. It would help me decide on a date to book my slot for PTE- A asap. Will the material on the link be sufficient to prepare. (I know its little vague question , but yes if you can advice , it would be great!!).

please help , I want to submit my EOI before the ceilings reach for 2613.

Regards
Dee


----------



## ambyboy

LILAS said:


> The quota will last another 3 rounds at least. So with your top score, you will get an invite on 27th.


Congrats on your invite!! Just curious as to how you have calculated the quota lasting for 3 rounds atleast. Have you seen historically how many invites are being sent for the 221111 for each round? I meant to do something like that but never got to it.


----------



## ambyboy

dee9999 said:


> Thanks a lot for your advice.
> 
> Even i was thinking to book my slot for PTE - A asap and start preparing for the same. I'm using the dropbox from where I' ve already started downloading the material.
> Just need someone's suggestions on approximate no. of days OR hours required to prepare well for the same. It would help me decide on a date to book my slot for PTE- A. Will the material on the link be sufficient to prepare. (I know its little vague question , but yes if someone can advice , it would be great!!).
> 
> Expats please help.
> 
> Regards
> Dee


Prep time varies on where you are from a language perspective currently. From my experience, I did a week of training using the Macmillan test builder and the PTE official guide and got a 90 overall across. I also know people who took 1-2 months, but understand you dont have that kind of time.

Key is not the content but your language and pronunciations. "Local like" is the key, note that does not mean accent. All the best.


----------



## sameer7106

dee9999 said:


> Hey Sameer ,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the material on PTE- A.
> I need your advice.
> Could you pls suggest on approximate no. of days OR hours required to prepare well for the same. It would help me decide on a date to book my slot for PTE- A asap. Will the material on the link be sufficient to prepare. (I know its little vague question , but yes if you can advice , it would be great!!).
> 
> please help , I want to submit my EOI before the ceilings reach for 2613.
> 
> Regards
> Dee


Hi Dee,

As per keeda's analysis u have to lodge ur EOI before 27 march round that means that it should be ideally lodged latest by 25'th march by considering the time difference of Australia and India. Also to be on a safer side you should lodge ur EOI by 25'th.

Now comes to your real query about PTE-A.........According to me 1 day of preparation would be suffice if you are good at your english basics. I gave my PTE exam without even preparing for it and scored above 65 in each section. On the other hand my wife prepared from official guide and macmillan's book as well as with test boosters and online practice test 1 & 2 but still she couldn't score above 65.

Ideally you should book ur PTE test for 23'rd of march for which you will get ur scores probably by next day or in the very worst condition by 25'th noon. also you will get the week's time to prepare for it. Buy the online practice test 1 and boosters which will just cost you $39 i guess. 

You got 7 days starting from tomorow......your routine for the preparation should be as follows:
*FIRST DAY >>>>> BOOSTERS + OFFICIAL GUIDE'S TEST 1
SECOND DAY >>>>> OFFICIAL GUIDE'S TEST 2
THIRD DAY >>>>>> OFFICIAL GUIDE'S TEST 3*
*FOURTH DAY >>> MACMILLAN TEST 1
FIFTH DAY >>> MACMILLAN TEST 2 & 3*
*SIXTH DAY >>> PTE ONLINE PRACTICE TEST 1*

*I HOPE THIS WORKSOUT FOR YOU

ALL THE VERY BEST!!
*
Regards
Sameer


----------



## dee9999

sameer7106 said:


> Hi Dee,
> 
> As per keeda's analysis u have to lodge ur EOI before 27 march round that means that it should be ideally lodged latest by 25'th march by considering the time difference of Australia and India. Also to be on a safer side you should lodge ur EOI by 25'th.
> 
> Now comes to your real query about PTE-A.........According to me 1 day of preparation would be suffice if you are good at your english basics. I gave my PTE exam without even preparing for it and scored above 65 in each section. On the other hand my wife prepared from official guide and macmillan's book as well as with test boosters and online practice test 1 & 2 but still she couldn't score above 65.
> 
> Ideally you should book ur PTE test for 23'rd of march for which you will get ur scores probably by next day or in the very worst condition by 25'th noon. also you will get the week's time to prepare for it. Buy the online practice test 1 and boosters which will just cost you $39 i guess.
> 
> You got 7 days starting from tomorow......your routine for the preparation should be as follows:
> *FIRST DAY >>>>> BOOSTERS + OFFICIAL GUIDE'S TEST 1
> SECOND DAY >>>>> OFFICIAL GUIDE'S TEST 2
> THIRD DAY >>>>>> OFFICIAL GUIDE'S TEST 3*
> *FOURTH DAY >>> MACMILLAN TEST 1
> FIFTH DAY >>> MACMILLAN TEST 2 & 3*
> *SIXTH DAY >>> PTE ONLINE PRACTICE TEST 1*
> 
> *I HOPE THIS WORKSOUT FOR YOU
> 
> ALL THE VERY BEST!!
> *
> Regards
> Sameer


Thanks a ton Sameer.... for your the detailed plan 
I hope to score well. 

Regards
Dee


----------



## arvind1017

any reasons to panic for 60 pointers who have applied EOI on 7th of March? 
Waiting for the official cutoff date to extrapolate and check if 7th March fits in.


----------



## aliafzal502

Dear Friends,

I have submitted my EOI on 9th March as Computer Network Engineer 263111. Having 60 points what are my chances of getting invite on 27th March?

ACS applied as Computer Network Engineer: 01-09-2014, +Ve Assessment received: 09-09-2014, IELTS: L8.5, R8.5,W7,S7 on 24-02-2015, EOI: 09-03-2015, Visa Invitation: fingers crossed


----------



## dee9999

sameer7106 said:


> Hi Dee,
> 
> As per keeda's analysis u have to lodge ur EOI before 27 march round that means that it should be ideally lodged latest by 25'th march by considering the time difference of Australia and India. Also to be on a safer side you should lodge ur EOI by 25'th.
> 
> Now comes to your real query about PTE-A.........According to me 1 day of preparation would be suffice if you are good at your english basics. I gave my PTE exam without even preparing for it and scored above 65 in each section. On the other hand my wife prepared from official guide and macmillan's book as well as with test boosters and online practice test 1 & 2 but still she couldn't score above 65.
> 
> Ideally you should book ur PTE test for 23'rd of march for which you will get ur scores probably by next day or in the very worst condition by 25'th noon. also you will get the week's time to prepare for it. Buy the online practice test 1 and boosters which will just cost you $39 i guess.
> 
> You got 7 days starting from tomorow......your routine for the preparation should be as follows:
> *FIRST DAY >>>>> BOOSTERS + OFFICIAL GUIDE'S TEST 1
> SECOND DAY >>>>> OFFICIAL GUIDE'S TEST 2
> THIRD DAY >>>>>> OFFICIAL GUIDE'S TEST 3*
> *FOURTH DAY >>> MACMILLAN TEST 1
> FIFTH DAY >>> MACMILLAN TEST 2 & 3*
> *SIXTH DAY >>> PTE ONLINE PRACTICE TEST 1*
> 
> *I HOPE THIS WORKSOUT FOR YOU
> 
> ALL THE VERY BEST!!
> *
> Regards
> Sameer


Hi Sameer , 

Where did you see the latest occupation ceilings for 2613 , as through the link :

SkillSelect

I'm able to see for 2613 , it is 3999 out of 5005.

Are you checkign some other link ?
if yes , please share.

I was trying to book my slot , the latest available is 19th or 25th March . I'm scared now.

Regards
Dee


----------



## rkr1978

KeeDa said:


> Dee,
> Looks like your IELTS results won't be released until 11.April, and as per my calculations, 2613 will hit the ceiling on 10.April round:
> 1006 invites left after 27.Feb round. Assuming 372 invites per round,
> 634 left after 13.Mar round.
> 262 left after 27.Mar round.
> 000 left after 10.Apr round.
> 
> PTE-A would be your best bet to get into the 2014-15 immigration program. Even then it depends on your points. I've heard PTE results are out within 48 hours. Unfortunately, I don't have any idea about PTE-A. I appeared for IELTS. If you search these forums, you would find quite a few threads about PTE-A. In fact, just a few hours ago someone shared a dropbox link to PTE-A study material on some thread.
> 
> Edit: The dropbox link for PTE-A is on this very same thread on page 1910.



good analysis keeda....last year 12-may-2014 was final month for 2613. no invites were issued on 26-may-14, 9-jun-14, 23-jun-14. invites started again from new fy i.e. 14-jul-14. 
though ur date may be true but there might be even an additional round in april but which I think will be wiped out by 65's and 70's.


----------



## KeeDa

Thats the right page to view occupation ceilings. But, the numbers aren't updated yet after 13.March round.


----------



## rkr1978

dee9999 said:


> Hi Sameer ,
> 
> Where did you see the latest occupation ceilings for 2613 , as through the link :
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> I'm able to see for 2613 , it is 3999 out of 5005.
> 
> Are you checkign some other link ?
> if yes , please share.
> 
> I was trying to book my slot , the latest available is 19th or 25th March . I'm scared now.
> 
> Regards
> Dee


hi dee,
though your nervousness is understood, you should go ahead and do booking...my colleagues in aus told me that eoi invites have always provided surprises every year.
as I told earlier last year 28-apr-2014 round cleared a lot of backlog of about 2 months...also try to give ur best and score >60. in worst case even if it rolls to next year you are guaranteed an invite in first round if u score well. also some might say 2613 may not be reqd in Australia in next year. that will have less possibility as 2613 is specially for coders, developers who are always needed( only may not be reqd if country goes in recession or other disaster)... only risk is that 2613 has been flagged occupation but then its also highly volatile occupation

sorry to cut long story short...enrol fast, work hard score >60


----------



## dee9999

rkr1978 said:


> hi dee,
> though your nervousness is understood, you should go ahead and do booking...my colleagues in aus told me that eoi invites have always provided surprises every year.
> as I told earlier last year 28-apr-2014 round cleared a lot of backlog of about 2 months...also try to give ur best and score >60. in worst case even if it rolls to next year you are guaranteed an invite in first round if u score well. also some might say 2613 may not be reqd in Australia in next year. that will have less possibility as 2613 is specially for coders, developers who are always needed( only may not be reqd if country goes in recession or other disaster)... only risk is that 2613 has been flagged occupation but then its also highly volatile occupation
> 
> sorry to cut long story short...enrol fast, work hard score >60


Hi , 
If i book the slot of 25th Mar at 2:30 PM , is it possible to submit the EOI by 26th Afternoon (i.e. before 12 AM 27th March Australian time) . Do we definitely get the PTE - A results within 24 hours?

Thanks
Dee


----------



## rkr1978

I may sound stupid but what I wanted to know keeda, Sameer when I log in skillselect I see a status as submitted and date of effect. 

1) is the "date of effect" the date which will be selected by skillselect to provide invitations or is there any other date which I cannot see on user interface based on which invites are sent. 

2) does status submitted ensure me that eoi has been saved properly and that its right now on the invitation queue. or is there any other parameter to verify this.


----------



## NMCHD

dee9999 said:


> Hi ,
> If i book the slot of 25th Mar at 2:30 PM , is it possible to submit the EOI by 26th Afternoon (i.e. before 12 AM 27th March Australian time) . Do we definitely get the PTE - A results within 24 hours?
> 
> Thanks
> Dee


Their official TAT is 5 days, however in most cases the results are out by next day morning. In my both attempts I got the result next day morning.


----------



## KeeDa

rkr1978 said:


> I may sound stupid but what I wanted to know keeda, Sameer when I log in skillselect I see a status as submitted and date of effect.
> 
> 1) is the "date of effect" the date which will be selected by skillselect to provide invitations or is there any other date which I cannot see on user interface based on which invites are sent.
> 
> 2) does status submitted ensure me that eoi has been saved properly and that its right now on the invitation queue. or is there any other parameter to verify this.


#1: Yes, thats the date-time which positions you in the queue. Also commonly known here on the forums as as "cut off date".
#2: The DOE and Submitted status you see means that your EOI is in Submitted state. I can understand your concern here. Although I haven't filed my own EOI, I have done a friends' and the system did not even bother to send an email stating successful submission of the EOI. But, like I said, you have a submitted status, and a date, so it is submitted for sure.

All the best.


----------



## explorer101

NMCHD said:


> Their official TAT is 5 days, however in most cases the results are out by next day morning. In my both attempts I got the result next day morning.


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but in my case it took 4 days before I got my PTE results. Though my friend got the results the very next day. I was sick worried and I couldn't sleep for 4 days because he got his and I didn't get mine.
To be on a safer side, book it on 19th. Booking on 21st or 22nd in a different city is another option.


----------



## KeeDa

prashantdamle said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but in my case it took 4 days before I got my PTE results. Though my friend got the results the very next day. I was sick worried and I couldn't sleep for 4 days because he got his and I didn't get mine.
> To be on a safer side, book it on 19th. Booking on 21st or 22nd in a different city is another option.


Mate,
Your signature says EOI on 07.March with 75 points and awaiting invitation. I guess you should have been invited by now. Right?


----------



## explorer101

KeeDa said:


> Mate,
> Your signature says EOI on 07.March with 75 points and awaiting invitation. I guess you should have been invited by now. Right?


Yeah sorry, forgot to update my signature. Just did.


----------



## Appi

Can anybody explain about the EOI grant criteria... i want to speciafically ask about the occupation codes... is it that all the 60 or 65 pointers get the invite or is it occupation wise ? As i see most of the applicants are from IT or accountant background and only few are electrical or mechanical engineers like me... so is the grant distribution and cut off occupation specific or generalised?? 

I have applied EOI on 9th March with 60 points in 233311. What are the probable chances for invite in coming rounds ?


----------



## piyush1132003

Appi said:


> Can anybody explain about the EOI grant criteria... i want to speciafically ask about the occupation codes... is it that all the 60 or 65 pointers get the invite or is it occupation wise ? As i see most of the applicants are from IT or accountant background and only few are electrical or mechanical engineers like me... so is the grant distribution and cut off occupation specific or generalised??
> 
> I have applied EOI on 9th March with 60 points in 233311. What are the probable chances for invite in coming rounds ?


There is ceiling for your occupation so don wrry, you should get invitation soon, probably by next friday.

Btw..60 is what needed or say eligibility criteria to apply for EOI, and as much points you have more than 60...expect invitation soon.
Rest, invitation is independent of occupation. Every occupation has its own criteria and ceiling(only in IT occu).

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## KeeDa

Appi said:


> Can anybody explain about the EOI grant criteria... i want to speciafically ask about the occupation codes... is it that all the 60 or 65 pointers get the invite or is it occupation wise ? As i see most of the applicants are from IT or accountant background and only few are electrical or mechanical engineers like me... so is the grant distribution and cut off occupation specific or generalised??
> 
> I have applied EOI on 9th March with 60 points in 233311. What are the probable chances for invite in coming rounds ?


And your visa type would be? 190 or 189?


----------



## Appi

keeda said:


> and your visa type would be? 190 or 189?


189


----------



## Appi

piyush1132003 said:


> There is ceiling for your occupation so don wrry, you should get invitation soon, probably by next friday.
> 
> Btw..60 is what needed or say eligibility criteria to apply for EOI, and as much points you have more than 60...expect invitation soon.
> Rest, invitation is independent of occupation. Every occupation has its own criteria and ceiling(only in IT occu).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


As for ceiling for 2333, outta 1332 only 283 have been granted so far... no worries about that. .. 

But what my concern is.. as i read in previous posts, for feb 27 the cut off for 60 pointer was 8th feb applicant and for wat is expected for 13 th march list is 15-16 feb applicant... Is this applicant date criteria (along with points), a general procedure for all occupations ?? 

And If that is true... me being 9th march applicant date will have to wait for 3 more rounds.... True ??


----------



## batcoder0619

Hi guys,

I submitted my EOI today with 65 points. Below is the breakdown:
Age - *30pts*
English (IELTS 8+ - 2nd attempt) - *20pts*
Experience (ACS +ve under 261311) - *0pts*
Education (Degree) - *15pts*
Total - *65pts*

Next invite is on 27th Mar. Lets hope for the best!!! :boxing::boxing:


----------



## thisisgags

Does anyone has any information if someone affected by hepatitis B is eligible as per Australian immigration policies or not? 

If any official information is available online/other, please share the details.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mgmg

batcoder0619 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI today with 65 points. Below is the breakdown:
> Age - *30pts*
> English (IELTS 8+ - 2nd attempt) - *20pts*
> Experience (ACS +ve under 261311) - *0pts*
> Education (Degree) - *15pts*
> Total - *65pts*
> 
> Next invite is on 27th Mar. Lets hope for the best!!! :boxing::boxing:


Hi batcoder,

With 65pts you have, I guess it is very high chance to get invite in next round.


----------



## sameer7106

dee9999 said:


> Hi ,
> If i book the slot of 25th Mar at 2:30 PM , is it possible to submit the EOI by 26th Afternoon (i.e. before 12 AM 27th March Australian time) . Do we definitely get the PTE - A results within 24 hours?
> 
> Thanks
> Dee


Hi Dee,

usually scores are out within 24 hours but there are some cases where they put the result "ON HOLD". My result was on hold as my signature didnt matched with my passport and i wasn't carrying any other id proof. I got my result on 4'th day.

As the other member said, book ur slot for either for 19'th or for 25'th first sitting i.e. 10:30 am.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## ~Sparkplug~

Appi said:


> As for ceiling for 2333, outta 1332 only 283 have been granted so far... no worries about that. ..
> 
> But what my concern is.. as i read in previous posts, for feb 27 the cut off for 60 pointer was 8th feb applicant and for wat is expected for 13 th march list is 15-16 feb applicant... Is this applicant date criteria (along with points), a general procedure for all occupations ??
> 
> And If that is true... me being 9th march applicant date will have to wait for 3 more rounds.... True ??


Hi,

Yes. 8th feb is general for all the occupation Depending upon the current status, you should get invite in another 3 rounds.

Skillselect haven't updated the invites given on 13th March. After the update on Friday we will have more clear path for the next round.

cheers!
spark


----------



## it_guy

Just joined this club today. Submitted my EOI, finally with 65 points. 

What are my chances in 27th March cycle?

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________
ANZSCO - 261311 | ACS submitted: 12th Jan 15 | ACS result +ve: 20th Jan 15 | IELTS : 28-Feb-15 : L-8, R-9, S-7, W-7 | EOI submission: 16-Mar-15 (65 points)


----------



## nicemathan

With 65 points definitely you can expect the invite during March 27 invite round.





it_guy said:


> Just joined this club today. Submitted my EOI, finally with 65 points.
> 
> What are my chances in 27th March cycle?
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________________
> ANZSCO - 261311 | ACS submitted: 12th Jan 15 | ACS result +ve: 20th Jan 15 | IELTS : 28-Feb-15 : L-8, R-9, S-7, W-7 | EOI submission: 16-Mar-15 (65 points)


----------



## Appi

~Sparkplug~ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes. 8th feb is general for all the occupation Depending upon the current status, you should get invite in another 3 rounds.
> 
> Skillselect haven't updated the invites given on 13th March. After the update on Friday we will have more clear path for the next round.
> 
> cheers!
> spark


Thnks spark.. 
Hope it gets done in 10th april round... 
Fingers crossed !!


----------



## it_guy

nicemathan said:


> With 65 points definitely you can expect the invite during March 27 invite round.


Thanks nicemathan, just keeping fingers crossed...:fingerscrossed:
looking at the quota left, I am getting sceptical.


----------



## nicemathan

What does the quota figures shows for your job code.



it_guy said:


> Thanks nicemathan, just keeping fingers crossed...:fingerscrossed:
> looking at the quota left, I am getting sceptical.


----------



## agoyal

sameer7106 said:


> Hi Dee,
> 
> usually scores are out within 24 hours but there are some cases where they put the result "ON HOLD". My result was on hold as my signature didnt matched with my passport and i wasn't carrying any other id proof. I got my result on 4'th day.
> 
> As the other member said, book ur slot for either for 19'th or for 25'th first sitting i.e. 10:30 am.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Hi sameer

My result is also on hold and i do not know the reason

Did you get any mail when your result was on hold??
Or they will declare result directly.
I gave my pte on 11th march


----------



## it_guy

nicemathan said:


> What does the quota figures shows for your job code.


Total is 5005, results to date: 3999. However, I m not sure if this includes update from 13th March round.


----------



## mgmg

it_guy said:


> Total is 5005, results to date: 3999. However, I m not sure if this includes update from 13th March round.


No, it is not included from 13th March round yet.


----------



## it_guy

mgmg said:


> No, it is not included from 13th March round yet.


Any idea, how many invites are sent per category in one round?


----------



## mgmg

it_guy said:


> Any idea, how many invites are sent per category in one round?


According to my observation in last 2 rounds in Feb, anesco code 2613 category give out around 400 invitations each round. I guess since you have 65 points, you have very high chance to get invite in 27 March round. Good luck.


----------



## dee9999

*Regd PTE A*



dee9999 said:


> Hey Sameer ,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the material on PTE- A.
> I need your advice.
> Could you pls suggest on approximate no. of days OR hours required to prepare well for the same. It would help me decide on a date to book my slot for PTE- A asap. Will the material on the link be sufficient to prepare. (I know its little vague question , but yes if you can advice , it would be great!!).
> 
> please help , I want to submit my EOI before the ceilings reach for 2613.
> 
> Regards
> Dee


Hi Sameer , 

I might be stupid in asking about Test Boosters . 

But is it same as mentioned on link :

https://www.ptepractice.com/

for $39.99 (Silver Test Preparation Kit) ?

Please suggest.

Thanks
Dee


----------



## aliafzal502

aliafzal502 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 9th March as Computer Network Engineer 263111. Having 60 points what are my chances of getting invite on 27th March?
> 
> ACS applied as Computer Network Engineer: 01-09-2014, +Ve Assessment received: 09-09-2014, IELTS: L8.5, R8.5,W7,S7 on 24-02-2015, EOI: 09-03-2015, Visa Invitation: fingers crossed


ACS applied as Computer Network Engineer: 01-09-2014, +Ve Assessment received: 09-09-2014, IELTS: L8.5, R8.5,W7,S7 on 24-02-2015, EOI: 09-03-2015, Visa Invitation: fingers crossed


----------



## rkoushik2000

Hi guys, 

I am writing my PTE next week and hopeful of getting 10 points. with that, I will have 55 points and as per my acs, i will be eligible for 5 points from first of may. is it wise to fill up eoi before to be eligible for selection on April 10 round? so, by the time i apply for visa, I will have the required points...


----------



## sn00py

Form1229 said:


> Your signature said Feb.2014 as IELTS results for your "partner". While the results as such are valid for 2 years from IELTS organization, DIBP says that they accept IELTS results for "partner" applicant that are not more than 12 months old.
> 
> Source: How can I prove I have functional English?
> 
> 
> 
> In short, your partner can use those scores any time for the next 2 years anywhere else to prove English proficiency but *not* to DIBP after Feb.2015.


Hi Form1229, Thanks for pointing that out. 

However, it still brings some confusion..... 

From IMMI website, here is visa 189 that we will be applying for: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

If you click the above website, you will see under requirements, the last bullet point is to have at least *competent* English. 

For your easy reference, I attach the link below: 
How can I prove I have competent English?

Under the second point, it states: 
You have achieved a score of at least 6 in each of the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing) in an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application.

In this case, am I correct to say that my partner's IELTS is still valid since it states that IELTS must be undertaken 3 years prior to lodging the visa? 

Awaiting your kind advice.


----------



## piyush1132003

sn00py said:


> Hi Form1229, Thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> However, it still brings some confusion.....
> 
> From IMMI website, here is visa 189 that we will be applying for: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)
> 
> If you click the above website, you will see under requirements, the last bullet point is to have at least competent English.
> 
> For your easy reference, I attach the link below:
> How can I prove I have competent English?
> 
> Under the second point, it states:
> You have achieved a score of at least 6 in each of the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing) in an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application.
> 
> In this case, am I correct to say that my partner's IELTS is still valid since it states that IELTS must be undertaken 3 years prior to lodging the visa?
> 
> Awaiting your kind advice.


Here, there is a catch about competent and functional English.

While for primary applicant, competent english is required which much have been completed before applying for visa and not during visa process.

And for dependent, functional is required which much have been completed within past 12 months or can be completed within visa process also.

That is also one of the reason that at times, CO may request for latest english proof.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## raymonddz

Hi Guys,

PTE result will not be accepted in English from this April. Anyone who would like to do PTE test for Australian immigration, please do as soon as you can as Australia is considering to eliminate the PTE...Gluck


----------



## prashanth8101

raymonddz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> PTE result will not be accepted in English from this April. Anyone who would like to do PTE test for Australian immigration, please do as soon as you can as Australia is considering to eliminate the PTE...Gluck


Hi raymonddz,

Is it true? Is it mentioned anywhere in immigration site?

Regards,
Prashanth


----------



## raymonddz

prashanth8101 said:


> Hi raymonddz,
> 
> Is it true? Is it mentioned anywhere in immigration site?
> 
> Regards,
> Prashanth


International Education News l The PIE News l IELTS, Trinity to be only approved exams for UK visas

This is for UK visa applicants. About Australia, they have not confirmed yet so there is still no official announcement yet.


----------



## prashanth8101

raymonddz said:


> International Education News l The PIE News l IELTS, Trinity to be only approved exams for UK visas
> 
> This is for UK visa applicants. About Australia, they have not confirmed yet so there is still no official announcement yet.


But raymonddz...its been only 2 months they have introduced it. I guess its because of these overwhelming application due to pte. And I could find hardly any invitation in march first round. Fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:


----------



## piyush1132003

prashanth8101 said:


> But raymonddz...its been only 2 months they have introduced it. I guess its because of these overwhelming application due to pte. And I could find hardly any invitation in march first round. Fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:


This is only for UK Visa.

Not sure yet that why they are removing PTE fro UK.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## sameer7106

dee9999 said:


> Hi Sameer ,
> 
> I might be stupid in asking about Test Boosters .
> 
> But is it same as mentioned on link :
> 
> https://www.ptepractice.com/
> 
> for $39.99 (Silver Test Preparation Kit) ?
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks
> Dee


Hi Dee,

there's nothing being stupid in clearing your doubts and achieving the success, we all are here to help others for our common dream - to get the *GOLDEN MAIL (VISA GRANT) for our Dreamland - AUSTRALIA *

TEST BOOSTERS re the same which you are getting with the silver pack. Also the material which i shared is sufficient to get u a score of 65 above in PTE.

ALL THE BEST!!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## prashanth8101

Immigration site has been updated 4224 filled out of 5005 for 2613. And the EOI date they have considered is 20 Feb 2015 2.38PM....Still 781 to go....:confused2:...Quite intrestingly there are more number of invites for 60 points(more than 600) But hardly I could see any update in Expat for this round.(I have seen only 4 or 5).

http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/SkillSelect/results/13-march-2015.aspx


----------



## prashanth8101

I have a query. Will all the applicants whose EOI submission date is below 20 Feb 2015 be getting invite or will they have to wait for next round?


----------



## KeeDa

prashanth8101 said:


> I have a query. Will all the applicants whose EOI submission date is below 20 Feb 2015 be getting invite or will they have to wait for next round?


Yes, all with 60 points and effective date of 20 Feb 2015 should have received the invite on 13 Mar 2015.


----------



## Tanzeel

So DIBP has issued 225 invites for 2613 in this round... if they sustain to this count per round... then we still have 3 or "maybe 4" more rounds left for 2613 after this... buckle up 55 pointers... give IELTS, PTE, TOEFL what ever you can to get those extra 5 points within this 30 days period... I am up to it... Don't depend on NSW 190 Nomination... No one knows what will happen to it and which occupations will they send invites to... Cheers


----------



## batcoder0619

Tanzeel said:


> So DIBP has issued 225 invites for 2613 in this round... if they sustain to this count per round... then we still have 3 or "maybe 4" more rounds left for 2613 after this... buckle up 55 pointers... give IELTS, PTE, TOEFL what ever you can to get those extra 5 points within this 30 days period... I am up to it... Don't depend on NSW 190 Nomination... No one knows what will happen to it and which occupations will they send invites to... Cheers


I submitted EOI on 16 March with 65 points.
What do you think my chances are like for 27 march round?


----------



## Tanzeel

batcoder0619 said:


> I submitted EOI on 16 March with 65 points.
> What do you think my chances are like for 27 march round?


in which ANZSCO code???


----------



## rkr1978

what an invitation round.......amusing that we had no one in forum whose eoi was between 16-feb and 20-feb. thanks to ktoda atleast we assumed 15-feb as cutoff.

but this is what I meant earlier. eoi invites give surprises each time and this time too.

225 invites for IT..... and cutoff date 20-feb-2015 2 PM....:bounce::bounce::bounce:
my agent was telling me that there were quite a few rejections in accountants and software IT while proving work experience points. don't know whether those gaps created were also filled....:bounce:


tahir,munish.... specially tahir must be little relaxed now

but then again getting invite mail is important. cant build castles in air..


all the best guys....lets pray atleast 27-mar is a tsunami round clearing all feb and mid march...I may sound tooo optimistic.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nidhiphysio

Hi guys

Anyone applied for 2544 code in this forum...??? Wondering what is the back log in this code...!!


----------



## agoyal

Hi guys
Received pte score today
Scored 80+ each
Will be applying eoi for 2613 with 70 points
Can i hope to get invitation on 27th march
Also while applying which pte id to put as i have given it more than once


----------



## batcoder0619

Tanzeel said:


> in which ANZSCO code???


261311 analyst programmer


----------



## pratik2077

Guys, EOI ceiling detail updated. 


SkillSelect


----------



## mgmg

agoyal said:


> Hi guys
> Received pte score today
> Scored 80+ each
> Will be applying eoi for 2613 with 70 points
> Can i hope to get invitation on 27th march
> Also while applying which pte id to put as i have given it more than once


You need to use *Registration ID* to fill in EOI


----------



## Tanzeel

batcoder0619 said:


> 261311 analyst programmer


Who knows... there are people still waiting for invite who lodged their EOI on or near 12th of Feb and i have read few comments who got invited on the same day... its all up to them...


----------



## prashanth8101

Tanzeel said:


> Who knows... there are people still waiting for invite who lodged their EOI on or near 12th of Feb and i have read few comments who got invited on the same day... its all up to them...


Hi Tanzeel,

I was wondering is it mandatory to receive invite for everyone who has submitted EOI within cutoff date or not?:confused2:

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## rkr1978

prashanth8101 said:


> Hi Tanzeel,
> 
> I was wondering is it mandatory to receive invite for everyone who has submitted EOI within cutoff date or not?:confused2:
> 
> Regards,
> Prashanth.


sorry to steal this question from tanzeel but prashant eoi invites is not lucky draw. it is automated....no manual intervention...unless the skillselect software has written a program with if..else block saying if user=xxx then ignore else invite. 


well however it is mandatory to prove the points after invite, that process is not automated...so getting invite is like half work done...getting visa is like getting gods blessing...


----------



## prashanth8101

rkr1978 said:


> sorry to steal this question from tanzeel but prashant eoi invites is not lucky draw. it is automated....no manual intervention...unless the skillselect software has written a program with if..else block saying if user=xxx then ignore else invite.
> 
> 
> well however it is mandatory to prove the points after invite, that process is not automated...so getting invite is like half work done...getting visa is like getting gods blessing...


That was a nice reply with good humor....thanks anyways rk1978...:heh::heh::heh::heh:


----------



## agoyal

Hello friends

One urgent query
I am submitting eoi.i did my all education from India.
What should i fill in' do u meet the australian study requirement for migration'? Yes or no ?


----------



## KeeDa

agoyal said:


> Hello friends
> 
> One urgent query
> I am submitting eoi.i did my all education from India.
> What should i fill in' do u meet the australian study requirement for migration'? Yes or no ?


Check No for this.

When in doubt, always refer to the online help about that field. Every field has a clickable "?" icon besides it that opens help text about that field.


----------



## LILAS

agoyal said:


> Hello friends
> 
> One urgent query
> I am submitting eoi.i did my all education from India.
> What should i fill in' do u meet the australian study requirement for migration'? Yes or no ?


No.

Check https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/2-year-study.htm


----------



## MunishKumar

rkr1978 said:


> what an invitation round.......amusing that we had no one in forum whose eoi was between 16-feb and 20-feb. thanks to ktoda atleast we assumed 15-feb as cutoff.
> 
> but this is what I meant earlier. eoi invites give surprises each time and this time too.
> 
> 225 invites for IT..... and cutoff date 20-feb-2015 2 PM....:bounce::bounce::bounce:
> my agent was telling me that there were quite a few rejections in accountants and software IT while proving work experience points. don't know whether those gaps created were also filled....:bounce:
> 
> 
> tahir,munish.... specially tahir must be little relaxed now
> 
> but then again getting invite mail is important. cant build castles in air..
> 
> 
> all the best guys....lets pray atleast 27-mar is a tsunami round clearing all feb and mid march...I may sound tooo optimistic.:fingerscrossed:


Well said friend.. Lets hope for the best... Even i am surprised by 20th Feb cut off date... Which means i missed the rounds by a whisker... i have submitted on 21st Feb


----------



## sameer7106

Dear Team,

just to confirm once again......since i am not claiming any points for my work experience then in the below mentioned question while filling EOI, I guess, i should enter *NO*???

Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## 2aussieR

sameer7106 said:


> Dear Team,
> 
> just to confirm once again......since i am not claiming any points for my work experience then in the below mentioned question while filling EOI, I guess, i should enter NO???
> 
> Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


If you mean that you need to enter details of your employment but choose NO for qn "whther it matches the nominated occupation", then yes you are correct as long as you are not claiming points.


----------



## batra786

*state nomination invitations official link of cut off dates*

Hello Experts
May I know the official link to check the cut off dates and number of invitations sent and score of state nomination invitations, specifically from NSW.

Thanks


----------



## batcoder0619

batra786 said:


> Hello Experts
> May I know the official link to check the cut off dates and number of invitations sent and score of state nomination invitations, specifically from NSW.
> 
> Thanks


You can check below link under "Invitation Rounds" tab:
SkillSelect


----------



## vutukuricm

Hi All,

Need some information around EOI, I can apply EOI on 60 points by end of May 2015 as i can claim 5 points for local work experience. 
My worry is that i will loose 5 points on age after june 9, How do the immi calculate the age ? Will they consider the applicants age at the time of EOI or at the time of invitation?

Thanks,
Mouli


----------



## KeeDa

vutukuricm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need some information around EOI, I can apply EOI on 60 points by end of May 2015 as i can claim 5 points for local work experience.
> My worry is that i will loose 5 points on age after june 9, How do the immi calculate the age ? Will they consider the applicants age at the time of EOI or at the time of invitation?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mouli


You just enter your DOB and the EOI system automatically calculates the points for your age. It considers your age *at the time of invitation*. Source: points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf from immi website.


----------



## r_alaa82

Result released , cut of date 20 feb.
351 invitations to accountants 839 Left almost two or three rounds.


----------



## dee9999

*ACS assessment understanding*

Hi Expats , 

I got my ACS results , but two years have been deducted. Can somebody suggest why two years have been deducted , now when I will submit EOI , can I mark my employment from 09/2007 - 12/2009 as relevant for skills .

I have my B.TEch in IT .

ACS assessment results as-
Your Bachelor of Technology (Information Technology) from ABC University completed May 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. 

The following employment after September 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 09/2007 - 12/2009 (2yrs 3mths) 
Position:X1
Employer:XYZ1
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 12/2009 - 10/2011 (1yrs 10mths) 
Position:X2
Employer:XYZ2
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 11/2011 - 03/2015 (3yrs 4mths) 
Position:X3
Employer:XYZ3
Country: INDIA


Please suggest.

Thanks
Dee


----------



## KeeDa

dee9999 said:


> Hi Expats ,
> 
> I got my ACS results , but two years have been deducted. Can somebody suggest why two years have been deducted , now when I will submit EOI , can I mark my employment from 09/2007 - 12/2009 as relevant for skills .
> 
> I have my B.TEch in IT .
> 
> ACS assessment results as-
> Your Bachelor of Technology (Information Technology) from ABC University completed May 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after September 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 09/2007 - 12/2009 (2yrs 3mths)
> Position:X1
> Employer:XYZ1
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 12/2009 - 10/2011 (1yrs 10mths)
> Position:X2
> Employer:XYZ2
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 11/2011 - 03/2015 (3yrs 4mths)
> Position:X3
> Employer:XYZ3
> Country: INDIA
> 
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks
> Dee


No, you cannot mark the employment (that ACS has deducted) as relevant in the EOI. The years deducted cannot be used to claim points.

Why? After your qualification, those two years you spent in your job made you "skilled" in your nominated occupation. Therefore they cannot be counted towards claiming points in the "skilled immigration" process.


----------



## batcoder0619

dee9999 said:


> Hi Expats ,
> 
> I got my ACS results , but two years have been deducted. Can somebody suggest why two years have been deducted , now when I will submit EOI , can I mark my employment from 09/2007 - 12/2009 as relevant for skills .
> 
> I have my B.TEch in IT .
> 
> ACS assessment results as-
> Your Bachelor of Technology (Information Technology) from ABC University completed May 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after September 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 09/2007 - 12/2009 (2yrs 3mths)
> Position:X1
> Employer:XYZ1
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 12/2009 - 10/2011 (1yrs 10mths)
> Position:X2
> Employer:XYZ2
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 11/2011 - 03/2015 (3yrs 4mths)
> Position:X3
> Employer:XYZ3
> Country: INDIA
> 
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks
> Dee


ACS deducts 2 years of employment as they are treated as relevant work experience. All experience after the 2 years is assessed as skilled employment, in other words can be claimed for points.
In your EOI you have to break down the skilled and non-skilled experience according to the month and years specified.

Hope this helps.


----------



## beenishimran

Hi, need information my husband also submitted eoi on 16 march ... When is the next round of invite and by which date max we should expect an invite... He applied in engineering manager category with 65 points


----------



## Shikac

beenishimran said:


> Hi, need information my husband also submitted eoi on 16 march ... When is the next round of invite and by which date max we should expect an invite... He applied in engineering manager category with 65 points


Hi,

From my understanding all applicants with 65 points will be invited in the next round and cut offs will be just for those ones with 60. Therefore, finger crossed next round is yours. Good luck!!!


----------



## beenishimran

Thanks Shikac


----------



## KeeDa

Shikac said:


> Hi,
> 
> From my understanding all applicants with 65 points will be invited in the next round and cut offs will be just for those ones with 60. Therefore, finger crossed next round is yours. Good luck!!!


If applicant has opted for just the 190 visa, then he would be invited whenever the state invites him (and thus not necessarily in the next round).


----------



## beenishimran

He has applied in subclass 189, with 65 points


----------



## ashbans

Hi,
I am currently waiting for my IELTS result which is due on 27th march.Acs is already done and i am applying in 261313 code.
What chances do I have for applying EOI and getting an invite?


----------



## k.kashwaa

ashbans said:


> Hi,
> I am currently waiting for my IELTS result which is due on 27th march.Acs is already done and i am applying in 261313 code.
> What chances do I have for applying EOI and getting an invite?


In the last round, they sent 225 invitations and cleared 12 days from the back log,the current cut-off date is the 20th of Feb, it still depends on the number of those who have over 60 points but lets say they move at the same pace which would allow for another 3 or 4 rounds each clearing 12 days, the entire March back log would be cleared then. So go ahead and apply, nothing to lose and you never know what might happen, the last year one round in April cleared 3 months of backlog.


----------



## msgforsunil

*What if, ACS is done before Jul, while EOI filing on/after Jul?*

1. What are the changes anticipated/expected, as part of EOI, which is filed on/after 1st July, while the assessment is done now? I have got myself assessed in ACS for, "189 Independent Visa"?

2. Would there be possibility of change in Job code? If yes, should we get reassessed for the new job code? Or would there be equivalent job code for it?

3. Its observed that ONLY 700+ invitations are pending for "189 Independent Visa". Based on the past trend or your analysis, when is this likely to get filled? I am planning to apply for EOI in Apr, end.

4. What rules are expected/anticipated to change from 1st Jul onwards?


Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## ambyboy

Guys,

Have a question. I'm applying for the ANZSCO of Accountant and have got my work experience assessed by relevant authority.

Can Case officer still disregard this and not consider the experience relevant (despite relevant assessing agency finding the work relevant)? In what circumstances does this happen? Assume its not very often.

Secondly, normally how long does it take to get a CO assigned. Asking as I will be out of country for a month in end April to end May. I should be getting an invite on 27th March.


----------



## piyush1132003

ambyboy said:


> Guys,
> 
> Have a question. I'm applying for the ANZSCO of Accountant and have got my work experience assessed by relevant authority.
> 
> Can Case officer still disregard this and not consider the experience relevant (despite relevant assessing agency finding the work relevant)? In what circumstances does this happen? Assume its not very often.
> 
> Secondly, normally how long does it take to get a CO assigned. Asking as I will be out of country for a month in end April to end May. I should be getting an invite on 27th March.


After invite, 2 months for CO to get assign.
CO will always consider the exp that has been already accessed by accessing authority.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## frank16

Hello everyone, 

Just submitted EOI with 65pts yesterday. Welcome me to the club! =D
My ANZSCO is 233914. Can I expect an invitation on 27th? Also, when should you usually apply for medical checkup and police certificates? After the invite or after you lodged the visa after you got the invite?


----------



## aliafzal502

Submitted my EOI on 9th March with 60 points, my ANZCO code is 263111. Can I expect an invitation on 27th March round?

ACS applied as Computer Network Engineer: 01-09-2014, +Ve Assessment received: 09-09-2014, IELTS: L8.5, R8.5,W7,S7 on 24-02-2015, EOI: 09-03-2015, Visa Invitation: fingers crossed


----------



## prashanth8101

Hi guys,

I have received NSW State sponsorship but i dont want to go for it. Will i get invite for 189 next round(March 27) considering my eoi submission date(march 2). Is it possible to get 2 invites? Kindly request you to throw some light on this.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## KeeDa

prashanth8101 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received NSW State sponsorship but i dont want to go for it. Will i get invite for 189 next round(March 27) considering my eoi submission date(march 2). Is it possible to get 2 invites? Kindly request you to throw some light on this.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Prashanth.


No mate, you can't. Check the status of your EOI online. It should be "Suspended" now. Only way forward is to go ahead and lodge the visa, or wait 60 days for this invite to lapse and then try again.


----------



## prashanth8101

:fingerscrossed:


KeeDa said:


> No mate, you can't. Check the status of your EOI online. It should be "Suspended" now. Only way forward is to go ahead and lodge the visa, or wait 60 days for this invite to lapse and then try again.


Keeda,

Its valid only for 14 days ( i have received a mail). So can i expect an invite for 189 after that? Its because ot my f***king agent Im in this situation. I have clearly told him not to opt any state or regional sponsorhips. Is there any chance to get invite in 10 april round?

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## KeeDa

prashanth8101 said:


> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Keeda,
> 
> Its valid only for 14 days ( i have received a mail). So can i expect an invite for 189 after that? Its because ot my f***king agent Im in this situation. I have clearly told him not to opt any state or regional sponsorhips. Is there any chance to get invite in 10 april round?
> 
> Regards,
> Prashanth.


Oh. Never heard about this 14 days thing. In that case, I would myself like to know what happens to your EOI after that. Lets hope someone with knowledge on this replies here.


----------



## prashanth8101

KeeDa said:


> Oh. Never heard about this 14 days thing. In that case, I would myself like to know what happens to your EOI after that. Lets hope someone with knowledge on this replies here.



Hi Keeda,

Any Idea what are the restrictions on Visa 190? Is it similar to 189 or does it have any conditions that needs to be satisfied while you are granted this visa?

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## Shikac

hi there,

does anyone can help me with this question - 
If my skills assessment is lodged 1/15 and outcome on 4/15 as 2yrs and 10mths of experience and in mean time I have been in same occupation, same position and same employer is it possible if get invite mid 4/15 to lodge as 3yrs of experience supporting with additional reference letter confirming that I am still in same position. Or is there any other requirement that I can get that 3 yrs claimable. Thanks


----------



## manU22

Yes you can.


----------



## KeeDa

prashanth8101 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> Any Idea what are the restrictions on Visa 190? Is it similar to 189 or does it have any conditions that needs to be satisfied while you are granted this visa?
> 
> Regards,
> Prashanth.


Although a personal obligation to the sponsoring state, for sake of simplicity lets continue to call it as a "restriction"- which is that you have to live and work in your sponsoring state only for at least the initial 2 years. Other than this, 190 is similar in all regards to 189. Visa fees might be a tad bit lesser than 189, and visa processing might be a little bit faster than 189 too. But as far as the visa itself, barring the initial 2 years thingy, it is similar to 189.


----------



## prashanth8101

KeeDa said:


> Although a personal obligation to the sponsoring state, for sake of simplicity lets continue to call it as a "restriction"- which is that you have to live and work in your sponsoring state only for at least the initial 2 years. Other than this, 190 is similar in all regards to 189. Visa fees might be a tad bit lesser than 189, and visa processing might be a little bit faster than 189 too. But as far as the visa itself, barring the initial 2 years thingy, it is similar to 189.


...Its all because of this f***king agent. I have clearly told him not to opt for any state or regional sponsorship. But he has submitted casualy with those option. Seriously I feel frustated!!!!!.....I guess I dont have any option but to go for it. I thought I would get PR without any restrictions on it.

I have heard that once you get this visa you can move to other states. But it would be a probem while applying for citizenship.Once Permanent Resident status is granted, then you cannot be restricted to live or work in only one state. That would be against the idea of ‘Permanent Residence’ and having full rights in Australia.But – the subclass 190 state-sponsorship visa does not have any such conditions.Of course the sponsoring state would like you to live in the state.

But also there is one statement in NWS state sponsorship document.

http://www.trade.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/56304/FAQs-NSW-190-nomination-1.pdf



"Do I have to live in NSW?
When applying for NSW State Nomination you are making a commitment to live and work in NSW for the first two years of your visa. We will appreciate your participation in surveys and other types of communications in the future. "


----------



## KeeDa

Shikac said:


> hi there,
> 
> does anyone can help me with this question -
> If my skills assessment is lodged 1/15 and outcome on 4/15 as 2yrs and 10mths of experience and in mean time I have been in same occupation, same position and same employer is it possible if get invite mid 4/15 to lodge as 3yrs of experience supporting with additional reference letter confirming that I am still in same position. Or is there any other requirement that I can get that 3 yrs claimable. Thanks


Shikac,

Yes, you can if you are continuing using the same skills and prove the same. In 4/15, EOI system will automatically bump up your employment points considering 3 years if you have left the To-Date field blank for your current employment. Later during visa process, you will have to submit new reference document from your employer (or supervisor's statutory declaration) for the period after your assessment date. Submit other proofs too- payslips, bank statements, etc... (you know them all by now from your assessment experience).


----------



## Prax007

I have submitted EOI with 65 points in Software Engineer category. What are my chances of getting invite on 27th March? Please let me know


----------



## mandy2137

KeeDa said:


> Shikac,
> 
> Yes, you can if you are continuing using the same skills and prove the same. In 4/15, EOI system will automatically bump up your employment points considering 3 years if you have left the To-Date field blank for your current employment. Later during visa process, you will have to submit new reference document from your employer (or supervisor's statutory declaration) for the period after your assessment date. Submit other proofs too- payslips, bank statements, etc... (you know them all by now from your assessment experience).


If someone quit the job after ACS assessment, when submitting docs to DIBP, does he have to submit same reference letter used for ACS or new one with quitting date?


----------



## prashanth8101

Hi All,

I have a query regarding 190. I have got a invitation to apply from NSW Nomination. I have also opted for 189. I have asked my agent he said that its just a invitation from NSW government so need to worry as the application has not been lodged for Nomination and not approved .Its from Skillselect you have to get an invitation(after you state nomination application has been approved) to formally lodge your visa application.So now my question is will I be getting invite for 189 this 27 March.

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## KeeDa

Mandy,

ACS considers the reference letter that you submitted to them to be with a To-Date as the then current date at that time, or the end-date specified on the letter- which I am sure wasn't a date in the future. In fact, ACS mandates not to submit references with the keyword "till date" or "current" or "ongoing". Letters must always be dated (Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf page 12, and page 13 first para). So, in this case, I assume the earlier letter would have had a to-date of 1/15.

For DIBP, when applying for the visa, in 4/15, and given the scenario that the applicant quit his earlier job (in say 3/15) and joined a new job (in say 3/15), he will have to provide two new reference letters:
One from the previous employer whose reference was already submitted to ACS. But, since that one was dated 1/15, a new letter for the period 2/15 - 3/15 will be required.
Second one from the new employer for the period 4/15 - current as of the visa application date (i.e. 4/15).

Moreover, as said earlier, submit other proofs too- payslips, bank statements, tax documents, etc.

Hope this clarifies.


----------



## KeeDa

prashanth8101 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding 190. I have got a invitation to apply from NSW Nomination. I have also opted for 189. I have asked my agent he said that its just a invitation from NSW government so need to worry as the application has not been lodged for Nomination and not approved .Its from Skillselect you have to get an invitation(after you state nomination application has been approved) to formally lodge your visa application.So now my question is will I be getting invite for 189 this 27 March.
> 
> Regards,
> Prashanth.


Like I said in another thread, first check your EOI online and its status. Is it "Suspended"? Knowing what your agent has done so far, I would not go by his words anymore.


----------



## dass1981

Dear Prashanth,

I am also in a similar situation, but as I understand your agent is right.The email is just an invitation to apply for a nomination with NSW.Its ur right if you wish to apply or not.Skillselect will send you an invitation only when you lodge an application to NSW and they agree to sponsor your application.

So there won't be any hindrance to your 189 application in skillselect, hence wait for the next invitation round and then decide about if you wish to apply for NSW or not.

Hope this clarifies.

Das


----------



## mandy2137

KeeDa said:


> Mandy,
> 
> ACS considers the reference letter that you submitted to them to be with a To-Date as the then current date at that time, or the end-date specified on the letter- which I am sure wasn't a date in the future. In fact, ACS mandates not to submit references with the keyword "till date" or "current" or "ongoing". Letters must always be dated (Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf page 12, and page 13 first para). So, in this case, I assume the earlier letter would have had a to-date of 1/15.
> 
> For DIBP, when applying for the visa, in 4/15, and given the scenario that the applicant quit his earlier job (in say 3/15) and joined a new job (in say 3/15), he will have to provide two new reference letters:
> One from the previous employer whose reference was already submitted to ACS. But, since that one was dated 1/15, a new letter for the period 2/15 - 3/15 will be required.
> Second one from the new employer for the period 4/15 - current as of the visa application date (i.e. 4/15).
> 
> Moreover, as said earlier, submit other proofs too- payslips, bank statements, tax documents, etc.
> 
> Hope this clarifies.


I assessed with 2 employments. In second reference letter mentioned that working since 5th Feb 2014 to till date. And now I have to get new letter with dated 5th Feb to 25th March 2014. IS IT CORRECT?


----------



## prashanth8101

KeeDa said:


> Like I said in another thread, first check your EOI online and its status. Is it "Suspended"? Knowing what your agent has done so far, I would not go by his words anymore.



Hi KeeDa,

I have asked him. He is pretty sure that why would my EOI be effected in Skillselect if I get a mail from NSW government? Dont know whom to beleive anyways I will wait for 27 march If I get selected I would be glad.

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## prashanth8101

dass1981 said:


> Dear Prashanth,
> 
> I am also in a similar situation, but as I understand your agent is right.The email is just an invitation to apply for a nomination with NSW.Its ur right if you wish to apply or not.Skillselect will send you an invitation only when you lodge an application to NSW and they agree to sponsor your application.
> 
> So there won't be any hindrance to your 189 application in skillselect, hence wait for the next invitation round and then decide about if you wish to apply for NSW or not.
> 
> Hope this clarifies.
> 
> Das


Hi Das,

Did you get the invite from NSW? when did you submit your EOI? Could you share your details?

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## dass1981

Yes , I did get an invitation from NSW.

My EOI is dated 03/03/2015.I am also fingers crossed that I will get an invite for 189 in the next invitation round.

My points are 60 and that makes me a tad nervous.

Das


----------



## prashanth8101

dass1981 said:


> Yes , I did get an invitation from NSW.
> 
> My EOI is dated 03/03/2015.I am also fingers crossed that I will get an invite for 189 in the next invitation round.
> 
> My points are 60 and that makes me a tad nervous.
> 
> Das


oh...I have submitted on 02/03/2015. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Even my points are 60.Hope we get it.

Prashanth.


----------



## rkr1978

prashanth8101 said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> I have asked him. He is pretty sure that why would my EOI be effected in Skillselect if I get a mail from NSW government? Dont know whom to beleive anyways I will wait for 27 march If I get selected I would be glad.
> 
> Regards,
> Prashanth.


firstly congrats prashant that you got nsw invite...nsw is mecca for software....but your case will let us know whether its myth or reality of getting 2 invites...can you login to skillselect and let us know what status is your EOI. Is it showing suspended or submitted.. what I thought was that suspended eoi cannot receive future invites..please check and tell us


----------



## prashanth8101

rkr1978 said:


> firstly congrats prashant that you got nsw invite...nsw is mecca for software....but your case will let us know whether its myth or reality of getting 2 invites...can you login to skillselect and let us know what status is your EOI. Is it showing suspended or submitted.. what I thought was that suspended eoi cannot receive future invites..please check and tell us


Hi rkr1978,

I have checked with my agent. He is sure that this invite wont effect my EOI status as it has not come from skillselect(Though I haven't checked it).

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## rg1kar

*hi*



prashanth8101 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding 190. I have got a invitation to apply from NSW Nomination. I have also opted for 189. I have asked my agent he said that its just a invitation from NSW government so need to worry as the application has not been lodged for Nomination and not approved .Its from Skillselect you have to get an invitation(after you state nomination application has been approved) to formally lodge your visa application.So now my question is will I be getting invite for 189 this 27 March.
> 
> Regards,
> Prashanth.


Hi Prashnath,

I have a similar profile as u with 60 points for 189 and 65 for 190 , i have subimitted(EOI) on 2 march 2015 both for 189 and 190. did you get the invite from skillselect or from nsw direct?

Thanks 
Rg1


----------



## prashanth8101

rg1kar said:


> Hi Prashnath,
> 
> I have a similar profile as u with 60 points for 189 and 65 for 190 , i have subimitted(EOI) on 2 march 2015 both for 189 and 190. did you get the invite from skillselect or from nsw direct?
> 
> Thanks
> Rg1


I got it from NSW.


----------



## rg1kar

*hi*

Grt...is there any possibility that we will get invite on mar 27th or do we need wait for another round.


----------



## rg1kar

*hi*



prashanth8101 said:


> I got it from NSW.


Grt...is there any possibility that we will get invite on mar 27th or do we need wait for another round.


----------



## prashanth8101

rg1kar said:


> Grt...is there any possibility that we will get invite on mar 27th or do we need wait for another round.


Did u get the same invite? well regarding the invite process I'm not sure most probably we should considering the present trend but you never know:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## rg1kar

*hi..*



prashanth8101 said:


> Did u get the same invite? well regarding the invite process I'm not sure most probably we should considering the present trend but you never know:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


noi dint get any inviation. i checked(Searched) my mail box with different combinations  dint find any neither in spam too..  

i


----------



## prashanth8101

rg1kar said:


> noi dint get any inviation. i checked(Searched) my mail box with different combinations  dint find any neither in spam too..
> 
> i


Dont worry mate!!!..Who knows you might get 189 invite in next round.


----------



## rg1kar

:fingerscrossed i wish that happens :


prashanth8101 said:


> Dont worry mate!!!..Who knows you might get 189 invite in next round.


----------



## sam24112003

*Submitted EOI*

Hello All, 

Finally I was able to submit my EOI with 65 points. Glad to be now in the EOI Submitted club  

Keeping the fingers crossed to get the invite in the next round :fingerscrossed:

All the best to rest of the people in the same boat as me


----------



## kaurcool6

Hi guys, 

Gud luck to the people who are waiting for their invites. Hope you guys get invited very soon because I know it feels when you are waiting. Ok here is my question , how much time it takes for visa approval when you file your case for visa? They will let you know when to go for medical or what is the process after logding visa application. 

Gud luck people
Thanks


----------



## dsachdeva

*NSW State Sponsorship*

Hi Prashant

When did you file your EOI and in how many days you got the invite from NSW ?
Kindly let me know.

Thanks in advance
Deepak


prashanth8101 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding 190. I have got a invitation to apply from NSW Nomination. I have also opted for 189. I have asked my agent he said that its just a invitation from NSW government so need to worry as the application has not been lodged for Nomination and not approved .Its from Skillselect you have to get an invitation(after you state nomination application has been approved) to formally lodge your visa application.So now my question is will I be getting invite for 189 this 27 March.
> 
> Regards,
> Prashanth.


----------



## ambyboy

rkr1978 said:


> firstly congrats prashant that you got nsw invite...nsw is mecca for software....but your case will let us know whether its myth or reality of getting 2 invites...can you login to skillselect and let us know what status is your EOI. Is it showing suspended or submitted.. what I thought was that suspended eoi cannot receive future invites..please check and tell us


Just read through this link those who have Q's on 189 vs 190

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/220833-selecting-both-189-190-same-eoi.html


----------



## ambyboy

It doesn't mean that 2 invites at a time. See, if your EOI is invited under either 189 or 190, whichever comes first, the EOI will be locked and you have to apply for visa. If you are invited under 190 visa bt, doesn't want to follow in that route, you may wait until the expiry of EOI and then create a new one choosing only 189 option, for instance. please note that only two invitations at maximum can be sent to candidate. if you wasted both, you are no longer eligible for visa under 189/190/489.

In short, only one invite at a time is the scenario followed by DIAC.


----------



## rkr1978

That's what even I thought that its only 1 invite. Was surprised to hear from prashant agent that even 189 invite is possible in this case.


----------



## dass1981

Dear All,

Please understand that its only one invite per EOI and what Prashanth's case is its not an invite from skillselect.Its just an email from NSW inviting applicants to apply for NSW nomination.

Skillselect will issue invitation if the state approves the nomination and in that event EOI becomes suspended and he won't be able to get another invite if 189 is also selected in the same EOI.

As of now it is just an email, I hope this clarifies.

Das


----------



## rkr1978

received rejection from Victoria today ...so only hopes on 189 now...hope I get invite...


----------



## rkr1978

hi can any one tell me any help link to upload NSW SS step by step


----------



## KeeDa

rkr1978 said:


> received rejection from Victoria today ...so only hopes on 189 now...hope I get invite...


With the last cut-off being 20.Feb, you will get an invite on 27'th March for sure.


----------



## rkr1978

KeeDa said:


> With the last cut-off being 20.Feb, you will get an invite on 27'th March for sure.


thanks..hey keeda, I still did not get any idea whether EOI number of dependents and visa dependents entry should match or not. Can CO raise objection on this one. im afraid to do any change to EOI. I have read that such questions modification will not change EOI date but now at this stage I don't want to take any risk:fingerscrossed:


----------



## KeeDa

rkr1978 said:


> thanks..hey keeda, I still did not get any idea whether EOI number of dependents and visa dependents entry should match or not. Can CO raise objection on this one. im afraid to do any change to EOI. I have read that such questions modification will not change EOI date but now at this stage I don't want to take any risk:fingerscrossed:


Even I don't have an idea about such inconsistencies in EOI declaration and actual visa filing. I myself am looking for an answer regarding filing the EOI as "Engaged" and the actual visa as "Married".
It should be fine in my opinion. One can file for a change-in-circumstance even during the visa process. So, I guess a change-in-circumstance between EOI to visa stage should be fine.


----------



## prashanth8101

dsachdeva said:


> Hi Prashant
> 
> When did you file your EOI and in how many days you got the invite from NSW ?
> Kindly let me know.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Deepak


Deepak,

I have filed my EOI on 2 March and I got the Invite to Apply for NSW nomination on 20 March.

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## prashanth8101

rkr1978 said:


> That's what even I thought that its only 1 invite. Was surprised to hear from prashant agent that even 189 invite is possible in this case.


Its not the official Invitation from Skill to apply for Visa 190 that I have got, I have only been invited to apply for NSW nomination. And I havent filed my application yet. After filing my application that needs to approved and then I would be receiving a formal invitation from Skillselect to apply for 190.
I guess all the visa lodgement invitation are send through Skill select (Correct me If i'm worng) Even I was confused, and my agent(migration agent) has clearly told that you havent got any visa lodgement mail from skill select why the hell are you going that far. its just a invitation to apply for NSW nomination and that need to applied and approved then you would be getting a mail from Skill select for lodgement of visa. There is no chance of effecting the status of EOI.

Anyways If I get the invitation on 27 March I would be very glad, Otherwise I dont have any other option but to go for 190. So waiting for that 27 March.

Dont know whom to trust and whose words to believe...

Hope that clarifies!!!!

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## prashanth8101

dass1981 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please understand that its only one invite per EOI and what Prashanth's case is its not an invite from skillselect.Its just an email from NSW inviting applicants to apply for NSW nomination.
> 
> Skillselect will issue invitation if the state approves the nomination and in that event EOI becomes suspended and he won't be able to get another invite if 189 is also selected in the same EOI.
> 
> As of now it is just an email, I hope this clarifies.
> 
> Das


Thanks for the reply. I really hope we that invite for 189 this week. By the way the invite that you got is valid for how many days??


----------



## prashanth8101

prashanth8101 said:


> Deepak,
> 
> I have filed my EOI on 2 March and I got the Invite to Apply for NSW nomination on 20 March.
> 
> Regards,
> Prashanth.


Deepak,

Its valid for 14 days.

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## manU22

prashanth8101 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I really hope we that invite for 189 this week. By the way the invite that you got is valid for how many days??


Can you please update your signature for everyone's benefit


----------



## manU22

KeeDa said:


> Even I don't have an idea about such inconsistencies in EOI declaration and actual visa filing. I myself am looking for an answer regarding filing the EOI as "Engaged" and the actual visa as "Married".
> It should be fine in my opinion. One can file for a change-in-circumstance even during the visa process. So, I guess a change-in-circumstance between EOI to visa stage should be fine.



Hello, you can ofcourse change it when you get your invite with supporting documentation, the CO would ask for additional payments where necessary.


----------



## manU22

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Gud luck to the people who are waiting for their invites. Hope you guys get invited very soon because I know it feels when you are waiting. Ok here is my question , how much time it takes for visa approval when you file your case for visa? They will let you know when to go for medical or what is the process after logding visa application.
> 
> Gud luck people
> Thanks


Hi, not sure if you have got the answers. Here are my views. Visa approval is case to case, in the sense it depends on the applicants travel history and job code along etc though it would take not more than 3 months. Medicals, yes but you can go ahead with it when you get the invite. Process, you will receive an invite (link) which will take you to an eform and medicals would a section, if you expand it that would have your reference number and documents you would need to take to the hospital. The hospital would send the necessary medical certificates to IMMI.

Thanks,


----------



## kaurcool6

Thanks for your reply. This is really appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## mahbubul

prashanth8101 said:


> Its not the official Invitation from Skill to apply for Visa 190 that I have got, I have only been invited to apply for NSW nomination. And I havent filed my application yet. After filing my application that needs to approved and then I would be receiving a formal invitation from Skillselect to apply for 190.
> I guess all the visa lodgement invitation are send through Skill select (Correct me If i'm worng) Even I was confused, and my agent(migration agent) has clearly told that you havent got any visa lodgement mail from skill select why the hell are you going that far. its just a invitation to apply for NSW nomination and that need to applied and approved then you would be getting a mail from Skill select for lodgement of visa. There is no chance of effecting the status of EOI.
> 
> Anyways If I get the invitation on 27 March I would be very glad, Otherwise I dont have any other option but to go for 190. So waiting for that 27 March.
> 
> Dont know whom to trust and whose words to believe...
> 
> Hope that clarifies!!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Prashanth.


Dear prashanth and all the people who have 60 and above points, please wait for the 189 invitation. As you know 189 has privilege to stay and work anywhere in Australia. In this way it will be helpful for us, who are waiting for SS. So my request is to wait up to the next round of skillselect and then decide.


----------



## dee9999

*PTE - A ( pen/pencil?)*

Hi Expats , 

Can anybody suggest if Pen/paper is allowed in PTE - A exam? 
I need it specially for Re-tell lecture :/

Thanks in advance.
Dee


----------



## sameer7106

dee9999 said:


> Hi Expats ,
> 
> Can anybody suggest if Pen/paper is allowed in PTE - A exam?
> I need it specially for Re-tell lecture :/
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Dee


Hi Dee,

its not the correct thread to ask this question. But still the answer for ur question is *yes you'll get the plastic slate and a marker to write*

Regards
Sameer


----------



## ccham

Hi all,

when we upload the documents, should we upload the scanned copies of certified copies of all documents or is it enough scanned copies of original documents ?


----------



## KeeDa

ccham said:


> Hi all,
> 
> when we upload the documents, should we upload the scanned copies of certified copies of all documents or is it enough scanned copies of original documents ?


If it is a coloured scan, then just the scanned copy. Otherwise, if it is b/w, then certify it and upload colour scan of the certified copy.


----------



## ccham

KeeDa said:


> If it is a coloured scan, then just the scanned copy. Otherwise, if it is b/w, then certify it and upload colour scan of the certified copy.


thanks for quick reply. 

since I have all original with colored scan no need to get certified copies. right?


----------



## sameer7106

ccham said:


> thanks for quick reply.
> 
> Since i have all original with colored scan no need to get certified copies. Right?


*yes*


----------



## lanecwe

Hi All,
I logged EOI on 20th March 2015 with 60 points for 2613 (software engineer). As this occupation ceiling is reaching its limit, I'm very worry if I can make it. When should I expect to get an invite? Thanks.


----------



## sabbys77

Hi everyone!

I am also eagerly waiting for the invite and in the meanwhile please clear one query. 
Is it mandatory for spouse to give English exam? or just work ex. and qualifications are enough to prove english requirement.

Please clear this doubt.

Thanks....


----------



## it_guy

Hi All,

I have another question. I am currently collecting my documents (hoping to receive an invite - whenever). I wanted to get my marriage certificate certified by a JP and saw that the certificate has my wife's maiden surname. Her surname in the passport has been changed after marriage. Should I also upload (when applying) her old passport copies that show her previous name along with the current passport? I hope that should not be a problem and should satisfy the requirement.

A confirmation on this would greatly help.


_________________________________________________ ________________________
ACS applied: 12-Jan-15| ACS +ve: 20-Jan-15 | IELTS (28-Feb-15): R-9, L-8, S-7, W-7 | EOI submitted 65 points (ANZSCO 261311): 16-Mar-15 | Invitation: <dd-mon-yy>| Applied: <dd-mon-yy>| PCC: <dd-mon-yy>| Medicals: <dd-mon-yy>| Grant: <dd-mon-yy>|


----------



## ambyboy

it_guy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have another question. I am currently collecting my documents (hoping to receive an invite - whenever). I wanted to get my marriage certificate certified by a JP and saw that the certificate has my wife's maiden surname. Her surname in the passport has been changed after marriage. Should I also upload (when applying) her old passport copies that show her previous name along with the current passport? I hope that should not be a problem and should satisfy the requirement.


My marriage certi, names both her maiden and marriage names. However, also other certificates like for functional English, marksheets, will be in maiden name. So, we will have to upload the older passport is what I think.


----------



## KeeDa

sabbys77 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am also eagerly waiting for the invite and in the meanwhile please clear one query.
> Is it mandatory for spouse to give English exam? or just work ex. and qualifications are enough to prove english requirement.
> 
> Please clear this doubt.
> 
> Thanks....


If you are claiming partner points, then spouse will need to have 6+ in all modules.

If not claiming points, then English exam is not required. Neither is the work experience. A letter from spouses' graduation college (stating that the medium of teaching was English) would serve the purpose. Ref: How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## it_guy

Thanks ambyboy. I am doing the same. 

Had another question for all. How much time after getting the invite and applying do you go for medicals and apply for PCC? Does one wait for long before doing all this? Or you could do it as soon as you apply?


----------



## ambyboy

it_guy said:


> Thanks ambyboy. I am doing the same.
> 
> Had another question for all. How much time after getting the invite and applying do you go for medicals and apply for PCC? Does one wait for long before doing all this? Or you could do it as soon as you apply?


Upto you. Technically, it takes about 60 days to assign a CO and a CO will give you 28 days to fulfill missing requirements. And you have 60 days to file application after the invite. So it is - 60 (EOI to application)+60 (approx. for CO assignment)+28 days (CO gives time) you have to get your PCC and meds. Reason why people postpone is that normally the earlier of your PCC/Meds becomes your date, 1 year from where you and dependents need to land in Aus for visa stamping.


----------



## slvicky

ambyboy said:


> Upto you. Technically, it takes about 60 days to assign a CO and a CO will give you 28 days to fulfill missing requirements. And you have 60 days to file application after the invite. So it is - 60 (EOI to application)+60 (approx. for CO assignment)+28 days (CO gives time) you have to get your PCC and meds. Reason why people postpone is that normally the earlier of your PCC/Meds becomes your date, 1 year from where you and dependents need to land in Aus for visa stamping.



Hi ambyboy,

I have a small question. You said CO will giv 28days to submit missing Docs. I have already lodged my visa but since my wife is pregnant she can't do the medical test until June. So, looks like 28 days won't be enough for me to submit wife's medical? Do you think I'll be able to get an extension from CO?


----------



## sanjaynair

Hello guys,
I know this question would have been asked a million times already in this forum, but, how long does it usually take from an EOI submission to an invite? Does it vary with the time of the year we apply? I have submitted eoi for 189 visa yesterday, with 65 points. Realistically, can it be within a month maximum? I had read posts where the invite was obtained in less than 2weeks, and ones where it took more than a month. So prettt confused with this. Does it depend on the difference in points(60 & 65)?

Also, my third job role I have updated, is not in the same field as my first two(263111- Comp networks and system engineering), even though I havent applied for points for employment. Can that be a cause for delay?

Many thanks in advance. Good luck to everyone.

Sanjay


----------



## ambyboy

slvicky said:


> Hi ambyboy,
> 
> I have a small question. You said CO will giv 28days to submit missing Docs. I have already lodged my visa but since my wife is pregnant she can't do the medical test until June. So, looks like 28 days won't be enough for me to submit wife's medical? Do you think I'll be able to get an extension from CO?


From what i have read, CO's are normally pretty supportive about issues. For instance, I read that if docs cannot be produced in 28 days, giving proof that you requested and its taking time is normally good enough. I read in this forum about a case of a person who was in US, getting the PCC from Indian embassy after 80-90 days and just keeping CO's informed. So, should be fine. You might also want to check about your new born and how he/she can be included into the visa app post birth.

I will let other more exp. opine on this as well.


----------



## it_guy

ambyboy said:


> Upto you. Technically, it takes about 60 days to assign a CO and a CO will give you 28 days to fulfill missing requirements. And you have 60 days to file application after the invite. So it is - 60 (EOI to application)+60 (approx. for CO assignment)+28 days (CO gives time) you have to get your PCC and meds. Reason why people postpone is that normally the earlier of your PCC/Meds becomes your date, 1 year from where you and dependents need to land in Aus for visa stamping.




Since I am currently in Australia, I would like to do it as soon as I can to fasten the process. :fingerscrossed: for the invite though. 


__________________________________________________ ________________________
ACS applied: 12-Jan-15| ACS +ve: 20-Jan-15 | IELTS (28-Feb-15): R-9, L-8, S-7, W-7 | EOI submitted 65 points (ANZSCO 261311): 16-Mar-15 | Invitation: <dd-mon-yy>| Applied: <dd-mon-yy>| PCC: <dd-mon-yy>| Medicals: <dd-mon-yy>| Grant: <dd-mon-yy>|


----------



## Shikac

ambyboy said:


> From what i have read, CO's are normally pretty supportive about issues. For instance, I read that if docs cannot be produced in 28 days, giving proof that you requested and its taking time is normally good enough. I read in this forum about a case of a person who was in US, getting the PCC from Indian embassy after 80-90 days and just keeping CO's informed. So, should be fine. You might also want to check about your new born and how he/she can be included into the visa app post birth.
> 
> I will let other more exp. opine on this as well.


Hi,

Once baby is born, he/ she needs to do medical test but appropriate for that age. But prior that baby needs birth certificate and passport and he/she will automatically get mother's visa if on shore application or will be in process if off shore. In my case immigration was very patient and understandable. Hope this will help.


----------



## usmansshaikh

sanjaynair said:


> Hello guys,
> I know this question would have been asked a million times already in this forum, but, how long does it usually take from an EOI submission to an invite? Does it vary with the time of the year we apply? I have submitted eoi for 189 visa yesterday, with 65 points. Realistically, can it be within a month maximum? I had read posts where the invite was obtained in less than 2weeks, and ones where it took more than a month. So prettt confused with this. Does it depend on the difference in points(60 & 65)?
> 
> Also, my third job role I have updated, is not in the same field as my first two(263111- Comp networks and system engineering), even though I havent applied for points for employment. Can that be a cause for delay?
> 
> Many thanks in advance. Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Sanjay



Depends on the points as well as the interest in the category..with 65+ points its usually 1 week if there is quota remaining in the applicantion....I got mine in 4 days actually with 65 points...in case of 60 points...its usually takes 3 to 4 invitation rounds depending on the category...no delay due to job role as it is an automated process...if the points are calculated there is an automated invitation process based on points...


----------



## sanjaynair

Thanks for the reply Usman. So are there designated dates for invitation rounds,or is it on a random scale? And congrats on the invite. When did you submit your EOI? And have you applied?


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Submitted my EOI today...
Next round is on 27th March...
Hope will get the invitation on same day..


----------



## ambyboy

sanjaynair said:


> Thanks for the reply Usman. So are there designated dates for invitation rounds,or is it on a random scale? And congrats on the invite. When did you submit your EOI? And have you applied?


I dont mean to be rude, but a rudimentary search and review of this thread (not even the forum or the Aus immi. site) will give you the answer!! Only advice I will give you is do your research thoroughly....dont depend on the forum or your agent if you have one. Go to DIBP site and read.


----------



## sanjaynair

ambyboy said:


> I dont mean to be rude, but a rudimentary search and review of this thread (not even the forum or the Aus immi. site) will give you the answer!! Only advice I will give you is do your research thoroughly....dont depend on the forum or your agent if you have one. Go to DIBP site and read.


Hey Ambyboy,
I have been browsing through mobile which dint let me see the signatures in any post, my bad! And yes, I have a fair hold of things, from the DIBP, but again, the experiences vary from case to case, which I want to understand. 

Thanks.


----------



## ManpreetK

ambyboy said:


> I dont mean to be rude, but a rudimentary search and review of this thread (not even the forum or the Aus immi. site) will give you the answer!! Only advice I will give you is do your research thoroughly....dont depend on the forum or your agent if you have one. Go to DIBP site and read.


Hi Ambyboy,

No offence meant, totally understand your point but people here,including me, at times have so much confusions and questions in mind that we tend to ask silly questions or we trust this forum the most that we hardly go and read DIBP sites as well. Though we should do that.
You should take pride in being a member of expert forum as a reliable source of information 

All the best for your Aus journey. Cheers!

Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## manU22

sanjaynair said:


> Thanks for the reply Usman. So are there designated dates for invitation rounds,or is it on a random scale? And congrats on the invite. When did you submit your EOI? And have you applied?


Hi Sanjay,

2nd and 4th Friday of every month are designated for 189 invites.

thanks,
manu


----------



## sanjaynair

manU22 said:


> Hi Sanjay,
> 
> 2nd and 4th Friday of every month are designated for 189 invites.
> 
> thanks,
> manu


Thanks Manu for clearing that. Could you also please give some info on how the invitation round cutoff dates work? For the round on 13th March, the cut off was given as 20th Feb. Does that mean they will consider people who have submitted eoi's up until 20th Feb?Or is it something else?

The next one is tomorrow 27th Mar, but they have not mentioned a cut off date. Wanted to understand if I stand a chance in this round, considering I applied on Monday,23rd Mar, with 65 points. Another 700 to go, to reach the occupation ceiling in the field I have applied for.

Thanks.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

sabbys77 said:


> Pls mention ur EOI score. If it is 65+ you will surely get invite on 27 itself.


you mean if i got 60 score, i will not get invite this week ??
But i thought it based on code your applying for..
mine is in internal auditor.. and thr is no such long waiting in this code...


----------



## tahirrauf

sanjaynair said:


> Thanks Manu for clearing that. Could you also please give some info on how the invitation round cutoff dates work? For the round on 13th March, the cut off was given as 20th Feb. Does that mean they will consider people who have submitted eoi's up until 20th Feb?Or is it something else?
> 
> The next one is tomorrow 27th Mar, but they have not mentioned a cut off date. Wanted to understand if I stand a chance in this round, considering I applied on Monday,23rd Mar, with 65 points. Another 700 to go, to reach the occupation ceiling in the field I have applied for.
> 
> Thanks.


With 65 points you will get invite for sure.. Cut off date is mostly for guys with 60 score (unless there are so many 65 pointers, which is never the case).


----------



## sabbys77

Hello everyone!

I have couple of queries related to health examination.

1. My wife had TB 23 yrs back when she was 10 and was treated successfully.
2. She had her gallbladder removed 7 yrs back due to stones.

My query is, will this make any issue while deciding our case. I am going to mention both the cases under medical history.
Please throw some light on it. 
Is it possible if I can go for medicals before submitting the application fees?

Thnks in advance


----------



## ambyboy

ManpreetK said:


> Hi Ambyboy,
> 
> No offence meant, totally understand your point but people here,including me, at times have so much confusions and questions in mind that we tend to ask silly questions or we trust this forum the most that we hardly go and read DIBP sites as well. Though we should do that.
> You should take pride in being a member of expert forum as a reliable source of information
> 
> All the best for your Aus journey. Cheers!
> 
> Thanks,
> Manpreet


Oh man!! That scares me, no pride here. Only reliable information we will get is from the DIBP website. No substitute to that., not saying we shouldnt ask here, but where your future is involved, go with the official thing.


----------



## ambyboy

sabbys77 said:


> True. Pro Rata basis is for Accountants and Programmers/Developers.
> But cut off date is common to all.
> 
> P.s. Srs. pls throw some light on it..


Prorata occupations have separate cutoffs listed, though the cutoff times are very very close to the other occupations. Go through this link and for previous rounds -

13 March 2015 invitation round results


----------



## ambyboy

All the best for tomorrow round guys!!


----------



## it_guy

ambyboy said:


> All the best for tomorrow round guys!!


All the best everyone !

__________________________________________________ ________________________
ACS applied: 12-Jan-15| ACS +ve: 20-Jan-15 | IELTS (28-Feb-15): R-9, L-8, S-7, W-7 | EOI submitted 65 points (ANZSCO 261311): 16-Mar-15 | Invitation: <dd-mon-yy>| Applied: <dd-mon-yy>| PCC: <dd-mon-yy>| Medicals: <dd-mon-yy>| Grant: <dd-mon-yy>|


----------



## it_guy

ambyboy said:


> All the best for tomorrow round guys!!


All the best everyone !

__________________________________________________ ________________________
ACS applied: 12-Jan-15| ACS +ve: 20-Jan-15 | IELTS (28-Feb-15): R-9, L-8, S-7, W-7 | EOI submitted 65 points (ANZSCO 261311): 16-Mar-15 | Invitation: <dd-mon-yy>| Applied: <dd-mon-yy>| PCC: <dd-mon-yy>| Medicals: <dd-mon-yy>| Grant: <dd-mon-yy>|


----------



## manU22

sanjaynair said:


> Thanks Manu for clearing that. Could you also please give some info on how the invitation round cutoff dates work? For the round on 13th March, the cut off was given as 20th Feb. Does that mean they will consider people who have submitted eoi's up until 20th Feb?Or is it something else?
> 
> The next one is tomorrow 27th Mar, but they have not mentioned a cut off date. Wanted to understand if I stand a chance in this round, considering I applied on Monday,23rd Mar, with 65 points. Another 700 to go, to reach the occupation ceiling in the field I have applied for.
> 
> Thanks.


You will get your invite around 6:32 PM 26 March IST. Dont worry, the only thing I feel is you missed the last round which was 13 March.


----------



## manU22

sabbys77 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have couple of queries related to health examination.
> 
> 1. My wife had TB 23 yrs back when she was 10 and was treated successfully.
> 2. She had her gallbladder removed 7 yrs back due to stones.
> 
> My query is, will this make any issue while deciding our case. I am going to mention both the cases under medical history.
> Please throw some light on it.
> Is it possible if I can go for medicals before submitting the application fees?
> 
> Thnks in advance




Hi,

The dept is only worried about TB and since it happened decades ago wont matter too much. I dont think they even check gallbladder as the x ray checks only the chest. Good to hear that you would declare and it wont be a problem.

-Manu


----------



## manU22

ambyboy said:


> All the best for tomorrow round guys!!


You will get your invite in a couple of hours. All the best.


----------



## sanjaynair

manU22 said:


> sanjaynair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Manu for clearing that. Could you also please give some info on how the invitation round cutoff dates work? For the round on 13th March, the cut off was given as 20th Feb. Does that mean they will consider people who have submitted eoi's up until 20th Feb?Or is it something else?
> 
> The next one is tomorrow 27th Mar, but they have not mentioned a cut off date. Wanted to understand if I stand a chance in this round, considering I applied on Monday,23rd Mar, with 65 points. Another 700 to go, to reach the occupation ceiling in the field I have applied for.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> You will get your invite around 6:32 PM 26 March IST. Dont worry, the only thing I feel is you missed the last round which was 13 March.
Click to expand...


Hopefully Manu. If not this,atleast the next round. 

Can we check on the skill select website if I have received the invite? I mean,will the 'EOI Status' change from SUBMITTED to INVITED,or something similar, if given an invitation? Or is it sent only through mail? If yes,then I will have to wait till tomorrow to know,as its the agent's id that is registered.

Thanks

Sanjay


----------



## savite

Hello Guys...Has anyone with 60 Points ,189 /263111 got an invite today?


----------



## arvind1017

Any one got invited today?


----------



## ambyboy

Just got the invite!! Does anyone know if I can continue the application process over 5-6 different sittings. Gather visa fee needs to be only paid after all info is entered into the system


----------



## sanjaynair

manU22 said:


> sanjaynair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Manu for clearing that. Could you also please give some info on how the invitation round cutoff dates work? For the round on 13th March, the cut off was given as 20th Feb. Does that mean they will consider people who have submitted eoi's up until 20th Feb?Or is it something else?
> 
> The next one is tomorrow 27th Mar, but they have not mentioned a cut off date. Wanted to understand if I stand a chance in this round, considering I applied on Monday,23rd Mar, with 65 points. Another 700 to go, to reach the occupation ceiling in the field I have applied for.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> You will get your invite around 6:32 PM 26 March IST. Dont worry, the only thing I feel is you missed the last round which was 13 March.
Click to expand...


Yay! I got the invite,just as you said! Thanks Manu for the info your provided 

Best of luck to everyone who is expecting an invite. I am sure every one of us will get it!

Thanks,
Sanjay


----------



## rkr1978

27 Mar 2015 



Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application 

To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page


----------



## frank16

Got an invite as well. Gonna apply the visa tonight or tomorrow. Good luck to others!


----------



## rkr1978

yippee...received invite today...thanks a ton guys ktoda,keeda,sameer,arvind,munish,tahir all....need ur help in next stage...

btw tahir plz update ur status...want to see u too be invited..

munish u should have got as my date was later date...

arvind whats ur status...


Lets be in touch while visa filing.


----------



## arvind1017

*Congs buddy*



rkr1978 said:


> yippee...received invite today...thanks a ton guys ktoda,keeda,sameer,arvind,munish,tahir all....need ur help in next stage...
> 
> btw tahir plz update ur status...want to see u too be invited..
> 
> munish u should have got as my date was later date...
> 
> arvind whats ur status...
> 
> 
> Lets be in touch while visa filing.


 I shall have to wait for the next round. Keep in touch


----------



## beenishimran

My husband just received the invite ! With 65 points ...


----------



## HOPE21

At last received the invite.....


----------



## arvind1017

Congs to all who got invited. Did any 60 pointers get invited from March?


----------



## dee9999

arvind1017 said:


> Congs to all who got invited. Did any 60 pointers get invited from March?


Congrats to everyone who got an invite.
Any idea about current ceilings for code 2613 and invitations in today's round?


----------



## MunishKumar

rkr1978 said:


> yippee...received invite today...thanks a ton guys ktoda,keeda,sameer,arvind,munish,tahir all....need ur help in next stage...
> 
> btw tahir plz update ur status...want to see u too be invited..
> 
> munish u should have got as my date was later date...
> 
> arvind whats ur status...
> 
> 
> Lets be in touch while visa filing.


Got Invite today 

Congrats to all other folks who got their invite today, n good luck to others who are still waiting...


----------



## Teddy110

frank16 said:


> Got an invite as well. Gonna apply the visa tonight or tomorrow. Good luck to others!


Please update to this link. Thanks man 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=152198586

189&190 visa tracker


----------



## Teddy110

Please update to this link. Thanks guys
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=152198586


----------



## agoyal

Got invitee today,eoi submitted on 18th march with 70 points


----------



## r_alaa82

EOI submitted 28th FEB 60 points accountant. 
NO INVITATIOM,
waiting to know cut of date


----------



## prashanth8101

Hi All,

Has anyone got invite who hav submitted EOI on 2 march?


----------



## prashanth8101

dass1981 said:


> Dear Prashanth,
> 
> I am also in a similar situation, but as I understand your agent is right.The email is just an invitation to apply for a nomination with NSW.Its ur right if you wish to apply or not.Skillselect will send you an invitation only when you lodge an application to NSW and they agree to sponsor your application.
> 
> So there won't be any hindrance to your 189 application in skillselect, hence wait for the next invitation round and then decide about if you wish to apply for NSW or not.
> 
> Hope this clarifies.
> 
> Das


Hey Das,

Did you get invite?

Regards,
Prashanth


----------



## rg1kar

*hi*



prashanth8101 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone got invite who hav submitted EOI on 2 march?



Hey prashanth,

Neither did i get the invitation(Eoi submitted on 2nd march) , but got the invite from nsw yesterday.


----------



## manU22

prashanth8101 said:


> Hey Das,
> 
> Did you get invite?
> 
> Regards,
> Prashanth


Skillselect will issue only one invite at a time be it 190 or 189. The other invite (either 189/190) would be sent only after the current one expires. Expiry is 2 months for 189 and few days for 190. So no two invites will be sent one each for 190 and 189 thats what I feel is right. 

Please update your signature for everyone's benefit.


----------



## prashanth8101

manU22 said:


> Skillselect will issue only one invite at a time be it 190 or 189. The other invite (either 189/190) would be sent only after the current one expires. Expiry is 2 months for 189 and few days for 190. So no two invites will be sent one each for 190 and 189 thats what I feel is right.
> 
> Please update your signature for everyone's benefit.


As I have already told its not a visa lodgment mail from skillselect that i have got, its invite to apply for nomination from NSW. Hope that clarifies, anyways need to wait what date they have considered for this round. I have read even people who have submitted on 28 feb havent received invite, quite strange!!!


----------



## manU22

prashanth8101 said:


> As I have already told its not a visa lodgment mail from skillselect that i have got, its invite to apply for nomination from NSW. Hope that clarifies, anyways need to wait what date they have considered for this round. I have read even people who have submitted on 28 feb havent received invite, quite strange!!!


You would get it in the next round. There are times when the inflow of applications are more which leads to gap between the number of invites sent and applications submitted. Chill and lets wait for the results update at the website for this round, which will give us an idea about the cut off for 60 points.


----------



## manU22

savite said:


> Hello Guys...Has anyone with 60 Points ,189 /263111 got an invite today?


No for applications submitted on and after 28 Feb 2015.


----------



## batcoder0619

Received invite today for EOI submmited on 16th March with 65 points.

All the best for the rest.


----------



## prashanth8101

manU22 said:


> You would get it in the next round. There are times when the inflow of applications are more which leads to gap between the number of invites sent and applications submitted. Chill and lets wait for the results update at the website for this round, which will give us an idea about the cut off for 60 points.


Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## aliafzal502

manU22 said:


> No for applications submitted on and after 28 Feb 2015.


I submitted EOI on March 9 for 263111 code, should I be hopeful for next round?

ACS applied as Computer Network Engineer: 01-09-2014, +Ve Assessment received: 09-09-2014, IELTS: L8.5, R8.5,W7,S7 on 24-02-2015, EOI: 09-03-2015, Visa Invitation: fingers crossed


----------



## dass1981

prashanth8101 said:


> Hey Das,
> 
> Did you get invite?
> 
> Regards,
> Prashanth


Hey Prashanth,

No, i didn't get invite.BTW what have u decided on ur email from NSW.
I was positive on this round but then seen people who have submitted eoi on 28th feb and haven't got the invite.

A tad nervous now!!!!!

Das


----------



## k.kashwaa

sabbys77 said:


> Seems like 65 pointers hav filled the quota this time. Not a good sign for 60 pointers. At this pace one has to wait till July for March applicants. Anyway good luck.
> I have decided to mention my Non-It qualifications to increase my points from 60 to 65. Earlier I was playing safe but now present scenario demands more than that.


There's no playing safe in this, you should apply for Vetassess points test advice which will evaluate your degree and give you 15 extra points for your bachelor.


----------



## prashanth8101

dass1981 said:


> Hey Prashanth,
> 
> No, i didn't get invite.BTW what have u decided on ur email from NSW.
> I was positive on this round but then seen people who have submitted eoi on 28th feb and haven't got the invite.
> 
> A tad nervous now!!!!!
> 
> Das


Yes, I was thinking of dropping application for 190. In mean time if we get 189 invite on April 10 we can withdraw that application(190) and go for 189.Considering present scenario we need to play safe. I guess they might have considered 27 feb as cutoff(just an assumption).

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## manU22

aliafzal502 said:


> I submitted EOI on March 9 for 263111 code, should I be hopeful for next round?
> 
> ACS applied as Computer Network Engineer: 01-09-2014, +Ve Assessment received: 09-09-2014, IELTS: L8.5, R8.5,W7,S7 on 24-02-2015, EOI: 09-03-2015, Visa Invitation: fingers crossed


Lets wait for the complete results in Skillselect for this round then we can get an idea.


----------



## manU22

k.kashwaa said:


> There's no playing safe in this, you should apply for Vetassess points test advice which will evaluate your degree and give you 15 extra points for your bachelor.



I agree with you buddy. All qualification and exp should be certified


----------



## Gaut

Submitted EOI on 27-03-15 with 65 points under 261313. Hoping to get invitation in April '15. Fingers crossed. Any idea how long people with 65 points need to wait for invitation?


----------



## savite

manU22 said:


> No for applications submitted on and after 28 Feb 2015.


Thank ManU22


----------



## sumanasm

Submitted EOI on 27-March-2015 with 65 points.  Wondering when I will get the invite...  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## slvicky

sumanasm said:


> Submitted EOI on 27-March-2015 with 65 points.  Wondering when I will get the invite...  :fingerscrossed:


With 65 points you'll get the invitation next round most probably..


----------



## dee9999

Hi Expats , 

While EOI submission , in the Employment details 

ACS assessment:-
The following employment after September 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level .
Dates: 09/07 - 12/09 (2yrs 3mths)
Employer: XYZ
Country: INDIA

and 2 more organizations

1. ACS deducted 2 years from my total experience. My skilled 
So , should I split my experience of 1st company into two parts as 09/2007 - 09/2009 unchecked for skilled employment . And one more row for same company from 10/2009 - 12/2009 as skilled. 
Is this correct ? If yes , i hope the same reference letter which I submitted for ACS , would work during later stages.
Please suggest.

2. My ACS was assessed positive on 17th March , but my current employment reference letter was dated as 11th March . So ,while filling employments details , what should be end date ?
Should it be 11th March (As per reference letter) or 17th March (as per ACS assessment) or should be left blank ?
In later stages , are we required to submit all reference docs , same as we submitted while ACS?

Please advice.

Thanks in advance

Regards
Dee


----------



## sumanasm

dee9999 said:


> 1. ACS deducted 2 years from my total experience. My skilled
> So , should I split my experience of 1st company into two parts as 09/2007 - 09/2009 unchecked for skilled employment . And one more row for same company from 10/2009 - 12/2009 as skilled.
> Is this correct ? If yes , i hope the same reference letter which I submitted for ACS , would work during later stages.
> Please suggest.



I am not sure...
I have just added single entry for my 1st company with 2 years less. 
I mean, Nov 2007 till Apr 2012. I had to consider from Nov 2009. So I just added Nov 2009 till Apr 2012 and checked the option for skilled employment. 

Please do let me know if it is not correct. :confused2:


----------



## dee9999

*EOI submission guidance*



dee9999 said:


> Hi Expats ,
> 
> While EOI submission , in the Employment details
> 
> ACS assessment:-
> The following employment after September 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level .
> Dates: 09/07 - 12/09 (2yrs 3mths)
> Employer: XYZ
> Country: INDIA
> 
> and 2 more organizations
> 
> 1. ACS deducted 2 years from my total experience. My skilled
> So , should I split my experience of 1st company into two parts as 09/2007 - 09/2009 unchecked for skilled employment . And one more row for same company from 10/2009 - 12/2009 as skilled.
> Is this correct ? If yes , i hope the same reference letter which I submitted for ACS , would work during later stages.
> Please suggest.
> 
> 2. My ACS was assessed positive on 17th March , but my current employment reference letter was dated as 11th March . So ,while filling employments details , what should be end date ?
> Should it be 11th March (As per reference letter) or 17th March (as per ACS assessment) or should be left blank ?
> In later stages , are we required to submit all reference docs , same as we submitted while ACS?
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards
> Dee


Hi , Please guide ... I need to submit EOI.

Thanks in advance.
Dee


----------



## Gaut

sumanasm said:


> I am not sure...
> I have just added single entry for my 1st company with 2 years less.
> I mean, Nov 2007 till Apr 2012. I had to consider from Nov 2009. So I just added Nov 2009 till Apr 2012 and checked the option for skilled employment.
> 
> Please do let me know if it is not correct. :confused2:


Points are allocated only for skilled employment. SO how does it help to show the unskilled employment?


----------



## KeeDa

dee9999 said:


> Hi Expats ,
> 
> While EOI submission , in the Employment details
> 
> ACS assessment:-
> The following employment after September 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level .
> Dates: 09/07 - 12/09 (2yrs 3mths)
> Employer: XYZ
> Country: INDIA
> 
> and 2 more organizations
> 
> 1. ACS deducted 2 years from my total experience. My skilled
> So , should I split my experience of 1st company into two parts as 09/2007 - 09/2009 unchecked for skilled employment . And one more row for same company from 10/2009 - 12/2009 as skilled.
> Is this correct ? If yes , i hope the same reference letter which I submitted for ACS , would work during later stages.
> Please suggest.
> 
> 2. My ACS was assessed positive on 17th March , but my current employment reference letter was dated as 11th March . So ,while filling employments details , what should be end date ?
> Should it be 11th March (As per reference letter) or 17th March (as per ACS assessment) or should be left blank ?
> In later stages , are we required to submit all reference docs , same as we submitted while ACS?
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards
> Dee


1. Yes, split the single employment into two- one relevant and one not-relevant. Yes, same reference letter will work.

2. Leave end date blank for current employment. There is a "?" help tooltip besides the end-date field. Read that.

Yes, at later stages, you will have to submit the same docs as you did for ACS.


----------



## dee9999

KeeDa said:


> 1. Yes, split the single employment into two- one relevant and one not-relevant. Yes, same reference letter will work.
> 
> 2. Leave end date blank for current employment. There is a "?" help tooltip besides the end-date field. Read that.
> 
> Yes, at later stages, you will have to submit the same docs as you did for ACS.


Thanks KeeDa 

I hope for Current employment , I wouldn't need a separate Statutory declaration after I get an invitation(fingers crossed for all later stages). Just wanted to confirm.


Expats , Any idea on number of invitations on 27th March for 2613 code?

Also , can we later apply for 190 , once EOI is in SUBMITTED status ? Just in case , if I need to apply later on...

Regards
Dee


----------



## manU22

Response inline



dee9999 said:


> Thanks KeeDa
> 
> I hope for Current employment , I wouldn't need a separate Statutory declaration after I get an invitation(fingers crossed for all later stages). Just wanted to confirm.
> *No you wont need*
> 
> Expats , Any idea on number of invitations on 27th March for 2613 code?
> *lets wait for the results to be published on skillselect*
> 
> Also , can we later apply for 190 , once EOI is in SUBMITTED status ? Just in case , if I need to apply later on...
> *Yes you can*
> 
> Regards
> Dee


----------



## dee9999

manU22 said:


> Response inline


Thanks a lot manU22


----------



## KeeDa

dee9999 said:


> Thanks KeeDa
> 
> I hope for Current employment , I wouldn't need a separate Statutory declaration after I get an invitation(fingers crossed for all later stages). Just wanted to confirm.
> 
> 
> Expats , Any idea on number of invitations on 27th March for 2613 code?
> 
> Regards
> Dee


Just my opinion on what I have read/ heard about this:

It is always wise to present your latest (current as of visa filing stage) payslip and bank statement to prove your continued employment.

As for R&R reference letter:
If there is not a significant difference between your assessment and visa application, and most importantly, if your ACS assessed period has covered all the points claimed by you, then you would not need any new reference. For example, if your ACS assessment is from March-2015, with say, 4 years 11 months effective skilled employment, and visa filing is in May-2015, and you are thus claiming 5+ years of skilled employment, then this is a significant change (as far as claiming points is concerned) and would require a fresh (May-2015) reference letter to prove your continued employment in the same nominated occupation and you applying same skills on the job- in simple words, get a fresh RnR from your employer for March-2015 to May-2015 period. Although a very short period, it has resulted in an increase in the amount of points you are claiming. On the other hand, if this short period is not adding to any change in points, then just latest payslip + bank statements to prove your continued employment is enough.

I reiterate, that this is just from what I've learnt so far on this topic. Lets hope someone with an experience with these matters replies here.

Number of invites from 27-March round have not been updated on the immi website. Could take anywhere from 2 to 7 days for them to publish the results here: SkillSelect (Invitation Rounds tab)


----------



## dee9999

KeeDa said:


> Just my opinion on what I have read/ heard about this:
> 
> It is always wise to present your latest (current as of visa filing stage) payslip and bank statement to prove your continued employment.
> 
> As for R&R reference letter:
> If there is not a significant difference between your assessment and visa application, and most importantly, if your ACS assessed period has covered all the points claimed by you, then you would not need any new reference. For example, if your ACS assessment is from March-2015, with say, 4 years 11 months effective skilled employment, and visa filing is in May-2015, and you are thus claiming 5+ years of skilled employment, then this is a significant change (as far as claiming points is concerned) and would require a fresh (May-2015) reference letter to prove your continued employment in the same nominated occupation and you applying same skills on the job- in simple words, get a fresh RnR from your employer for March-2015 to May-2015 period. Although a very short period, it has resulted in an increase in the amount of points you are claiming. On the other hand, if this short period is not adding to any change in points, then just latest payslip + bank statements to prove your continued employment is enough.
> 
> I reiterate, that this is just from what I've learnt so far on this topic. Lets hope someone with an experience with these matters replies here.
> 
> Number of invites from 27-March round have not been updated on the immi website. Could take anywhere from 2 to 7 days for them to publish the results here: SkillSelect (Invitation Rounds tab)


Thanks a lot KeeDa for a detailed explanation


----------



## r_alaa82

Guys ,
None with 60 points have reported receiving invitation(((.

anyone can give us a little hope!!!!


----------



## rkr1978

R_alaa, my eoi effective date was 23 Feb and 2613 occupation with 60 points. I recd invite. So rest assured the cutoff date is at least min 23 Feb. One of user tahir has date of 25 Feb.haven't heard from him.


----------



## ~Sparkplug~

r_alaa82 said:


> Guys ,
> None with 60 points have reported receiving invitation(((.
> 
> anyone can give us a little hope!!!!


Hey i have recieved invitation, check my signature. Submitted on 27th feb.

cheers,


----------



## sabbys77

~Sparkplug~ said:


> Hey i have recieved invitation, check my signature. Submitted on 27th feb.
> 
> cheers,


Congrats sparkplug. Good to hear 27 might be the cut of date. Thanks for updating.


----------



## sameer7106

sabbys77 said:


> Congrats sparkplug. Good to hear 27 might be the cut of date. Thanks for updating.


Congratulations to all qho have got the invite.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## mahbub717

*Pcc - aus*



~Sparkplug~ said:


> Hey i have recieved invitation, check my signature. Submitted on 27th feb.
> 
> cheers,


hi ~Sparkplug~

How have you received PCC from Australia. 
May you pls tell me the steps. What is the cost for you? and How much time needed in your case?


----------



## BretSavage

mahbub717 said:


> hi ~Sparkplug~
> 
> How have you received PCC from Australia.
> May you pls tell me the steps. What is the cost for you? and How much time needed in your case?


You can apply online on Australian Federal Police(AFP) website. It cost around 45AUD and takes around 10 days to get finalised.

You only need it if you have spent more then 12months in Australia.


----------



## vmahajan25

Guys need quick help, i am submitting EOI, have couple of queries:
1- I need to mention only graduation and post graduation in education history section as that only i got it evaluated from ACS?
2-What is Credentialled community language. 
Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?

Do i have to select No for this as i have no clue related to this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## vmahajan25

Also i have to select No for Australian study requirement as i have done in Australia, its little confusing to me?


----------



## vmahajan25

Guys need quick help, i am submitting EOI, have couple of queries, please reply urgently:
1- I need to mention only graduation and post graduation in education history section as that only i got it evaluated from ACS?
2-What is Credentialled community language. 
Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?

Do i have to select No for this as i have no clue related to this?
3-Also i have to select No for Australian study requirement as i have done in Australia, its little confusing to me? 
4-As ACS deducted mine 3 yrs of exp(Out of 4 yrs in first compnay), so i should split the 2 under skilled and non skilled while submitting EOI.

Thanks in advance


----------



## tahirrauf

Got invite this time and going to lodge visa application today. I have filled all the forms and now just going to pay the fee.

Let me know if there are any tips and warnings to keep aware of.


----------



## Gaut

tahirrauf said:


> Got invite this time and going to lodge visa application today. I have filled all the forms and now just going to pay the fee.
> 
> Let me know if there are any tips and warnings to keep aware of.


Congrats Tahir on getting the invite. All the best!!


----------



## manU22

tahirrauf said:


> Got invite this time and going to lodge visa application today. I have filled all the forms and now just going to pay the fee.
> 
> Let me know if there are any tips and warnings to keep aware of.


All the best. Nothing much, but you can start filling form 80 for all adults and think about police verification and medicals.


----------



## k.kashwaa

tahirrauf said:


> Got invite this time and going to lodge visa application today. I have filled all the forms and now just going to pay the fee.
> 
> Let me know if there are any tips and warnings to keep aware of.


Since I've seen so many people here misinterpret ACS assessment letter, make sure the years of experience you used to apply your EOI matches these mentioned in the letter before you make the payment.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Credentialed community language is for those who are NAATI-certified in a listed community language. The answer is no.


----------



## Eng.Waqas

tahirrauf said:


> Got invite this time and going to lodge visa application today. I have filled all the forms and now just going to pay the fee.
> 
> Let me know if there are any tips and warnings to keep aware of.


How you shall pay to DIAC means I heard that you should have credit card .However Max limit offer by various banks in pakistan offer max limit 2.5 Lac


----------



## ambyboy

Eng.Waqas said:


> How you shall pay to DIAC means I heard that you should have credit card .However Max limit offer by various banks in pakistan offer max limit 2.5 Lac


Buy a AUD forex card


----------



## dee9999

*Docs required for visa 189*

Hi Expats, 

I want to prepare the list of documents to be applied for visa 189. I have few queries:-

1. I'm the primary applicant , so all the docs which i submitted during ACS , would be uploaded . Is their anything else for primary applicant? Apart from PCC and medicals. 

2. I'm didn't claim any points for my spouse in EOI, and mentioned him my dependent. So in this case , apart from passport, pcc and medicals of my spouse ,would anything else be required ? Do we necessarily need PTE results for spouse or is thr any other way.Pls suggest. 

3. Does Form 80 needs to be notarized after signing it?

4. Should we declare parents as non migrant dependents during visa lodgement? If yes , what will be required for them? If not, can we have parents visa to be applied later , if we get a PR (fingers crossed)? What are pros and cons for both.

Please suggest and advice.... 
Thanks in advance.
Dee


----------



## ManpreetK

Hi Expats,

I just need your quick help. I know that document checklist to be submitted to DIBP has been shared quite a no. of times in the forum. I am not able to find in few of the latest threads/post.
Can someone please share with me.

Appreciate any pointers.
Thanks a lot..
Manpreet.


----------



## slvicky

ManpreetK said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I just need your quick help. I know that document checklist to be submitted to DIBP has been shared quite a no. of times in the forum. I am not able to find in few of the latest threads/post.
> Can someone please share with me.
> 
> Appreciate any pointers.
> Thanks a lot..
> Manpreet.


Which visa category are you on? Can you please add details on your signature


----------



## ManpreetK

slvicky said:


> Which visa category are you on? Can you please add details on your signature


Sorry for the missing information.

*I have got invite on 27th March under 189 Subclass Visa.*

Though i am applying throu a consultant, but somehow i hardly trust them. So,wanted to check one.
I am yet to start collecting documents.


----------



## BretSavage

ManpreetK said:


> Sorry for the missing information.
> 
> *I have got invite on 27th March under 189 Subclass Visa.*
> 
> Though i am applying throu a consultant, but somehow i hardly trust them. So,wanted to check one.
> I am yet to start collecting documents.


Here yo go..

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist


----------



## slvicky

ManpreetK said:


> Sorry for the missing information.
> 
> *I have got invite on 27th March under 189 Subclass Visa.*
> 
> Though i am applying throu a consultant, but somehow i hardly trust them. So,wanted to check one.
> I am yet to start collecting documents.


What is your points 60 or 65?


----------



## ManpreetK

BretSavage said:


> Here yo go..
> 
> Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist


Thank you so much BretSavage for the prompt reply.


----------



## ManpreetK

slvicky said:


> What is your points 60 or 65?


Hi slvicky,
i will add my signature soon. Somehow not able to find.

Interesting part is, I have been trying to clear IELTS and used to fall short with 0.5 for last 2-3 years either speaking or writing. Gave IELTS 4-5 times.

Recently NSW opened SS again, applied EOI with 60 points on Feb 26.
By the time, gave PTE-A exam on 24th March. Got result on 25th March. +ve with over 65 each module (though i wasnt expecting  ) 
Edited EOI with 65 points including 189 subclass on 26th March.
Invit on 27th march.
ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer.


----------



## slvicky

ManpreetK said:


> Hi slvicky,
> i will add my signature soon. Somehow not able to find.
> 
> Interesting part is, I have been trying to clear IELTS and used to fall short with 0.5 for last 2-3 years either speaking or writing. Gave IELTS 4-5 times.
> 
> Recently NSW opened SS again, applied EOI with 60 points on Feb 26.
> By the time, gave PTE-A exam on 24th March. Got result on 25th March. +ve with over 65 each module (though i wasnt expecting  )
> Edited EOI with 65 points including 189 subclass on 26th March.
> Invit on 27th march.
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer.


Your can update your signature by going to Quick Links ==> Edit Signature.

Great. Seems like PTE-A is the better option now. I was not aware of PTE-A until I receive my invitation for 489 FS. was out of touch & gave away all hopes on invitation. Seems like I have missed a chance to go for 189 with PTE-A


----------



## ManpreetK

slvicky said:


> Your can update your signature by going to Quick Links ==> Edit Signature.
> 
> Great. Seems like PTE-A is the better option now. I was not aware of PTE-A until I receive my invitation for 489 FS. was out of touch & gave away all hopes on invitation. Seems like I have missed a chance to go for 189 with PTE-A


Though PTE-A format is different than IELTS. It needs quite a practice but anyday better than IELTS as no manual intervention for anybody to tamper with your scores.
Seeing your signature, you would have definitely cleared it.
I guess i came into effect sometime in Jan. Not sure though.
Still 489 is better than no invit at all


----------



## slvicky

ManpreetK said:


> Though PTE-A format is different than IELTS. It needs quite a practice but anyday better than IELTS as no manual intervention for anybody to tamper with your scores.
> Seeing your signature, you would have definitely cleared it.
> I guess i came into effect sometime in Jan. Not sure though.
> Still 489 is better than no invit at all


For me it was always hard luck with IELTS. So, after my 3rd attempt I didn't trust IELTS at all. So went with 489 FS & after 3 weeks from EOI submission pro-rata basis introduced for my occupation & suddenly stopped inviting 489 FS. At that point I gave up.

All of sudden I received the invitation for 489 FS. Still it's better than nothing I guess


----------



## ManpreetK

slvicky said:


> For me it was always hard luck with IELTS. So, after my 3rd attempt I didn't trust IELTS at all. So went with 489 FS & after 3 weeks from EOI submission pro-rata basis introduced for my occupation & suddenly stopped inviting 489 FS. At that point I gave up.
> 
> All of sudden I received the invitation for 489 FS. Still it's better than nothing I guess


One and half year for Invit Longg time.
Same for me. I have been trying to get 7 each in IELTS since 2012 i guess.


----------



## dee9999

Hi Expats, 
I want to prepare the list of documents to be applied for visa 189. I have few queries:- 
1. I'm the primary applicant , so all the docs which i submitted during ACS , would be uploaded . Is their anything else for primary applicant? Apart from PCC and medicals. 
2. I didn't claim any points for my spouse in EOI, and mentioned him my dependent. So in this case , apart from passport, pcc and medicals of my spouse ,would anything else be required ? Do we necessarily need PTE results for spouse or is thr any other way.Pls suggest. 

3. Does Form 80 needs to be notarized after signing it? 

4. Should we declare parents as non migrant dependents during visa lodgement? If yes , what will be required for them? If not, can we have parents visa to be applied later , if we get a PR (fingers crossed)? What are pros and cons for both. 

Please suggest and advice.... Thanks in advance.
Dee


----------



## manU22

Hello, please see my comments inline and all the best..



dee9999 said:


> Hi Expats,
> I want to prepare the list of documents to be applied for visa 189. I have few queries:-
> 1. I'm the primary applicant , so all the docs which i submitted during ACS , would be uploaded . Is their anything else for primary applicant? Apart from PCC and medicals.
> *Along with that payslips, bank statements. Birth certificates for all applicants*
> 2. I didn't claim any points for my spouse in EOI, and mentioned him my dependent. So in this case , apart from passport, pcc and medicals of my spouse ,would anything else be required ? Do we necessarily need PTE results for spouse or is thr any other way.Pls suggest.
> *you would need to show a competent level of english for your spouse. It can be the degree with medium clearly mentioned as ENGLISH or an IELTS or PTE*
> 
> 3. Does Form 80 needs to be notarized after signing it?
> *No form 80 need not be notorised, but its required for all adults in the application*
> 
> 4. Should we declare parents as non migrant dependents during visa lodgement? If yes , what will be required for them? If not, can we have parents visa to be applied later , if we get a PR (fingers crossed)? What are pros and cons for both.
> *I dont have clear information so would not comment*
> Please suggest and advice.... Thanks in advance.
> Dee


----------



## endlessmoor

EOI submitted on 30/03/2015

Jay Mata Di


----------



## dee9999

manU22 said:


> Hello, please see my comments inline and all the best..


Thanks a lot manU22 for the information !! 

Would Passport be enough for age proof /DOB proof .. Do we necessarily require birth certificates?

Hi Expats , 

Can someone guide on "Should we declare parents as non migrant dependents during visa lodgement? If yes , what will be required for them? If not, can we have parents visa to be applied later , if we get a PR (fingers crossed)? What are pros and cons for both. " 
(for Visa category 189)?

Thanks
Dee


----------



## manU22

Would Passport be enough for age proof /DOB proof .. Do we necessarily require birth certificates?

*Additional documents like 10 the marksheet, driving licence can be given if Birth certificate is not present.*



dee9999 said:


> Thanks a lot manU22 for the information !!
> 
> Would Passport be enough for age proof /DOB proof .. Do we necessarily require birth certificates?
> 
> 
> Hi Expats ,
> 
> Can someone guide on "Should we declare parents as non migrant dependents during visa lodgement? If yes , what will be required for them? If not, can we have parents visa to be applied later , if we get a PR (fingers crossed)? What are pros and cons for both. "
> (for Visa category 189)?
> 
> Thanks
> Dee


----------



## Shikac

Hi guys,

just to be prepared prior application. Could you please confirm if don't want to pay second instalment for my wife, proving her English, does she needs to have IELTS test done prior application or it can be done during the process of assessment?
Thank you in advance


----------



## slvicky

Shikac said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> just to be prepared prior application. Could you please confirm if don't want to pay second instalment for my wife, proving her English, does she needs to have IELTS test done prior application or it can be done during the process of assessment?
> Thank you in advance


You can do it during the application process also. the only condition is IELTS results should not old more than 1 year from the visa lodged date.


----------



## explorer101

Hi Everyone,

I have received the invitation and now I am filling up the form for Australia visa and there is a section called - "Previous countries of residence".

I have traveled to Australia once and the UK twice on work permit from my company for official project work and stayed there for 4 months, 5 months and 2.5 months respectively - all in different years.

Apart from this, I traveled to Kuwait for only 8 days on a visitor visa to meet my relatives and stayed at their place during this time.

My question is - Do I only need to mention the travel details for Australia and the UK only, or do I need to include Kuwait as well? I have received contradicting information from other people and I am not sure whether to include Kuwait or not. Even my agent is not sure about this. Can someone please confirm this for me? It's real urgent.


----------



## slvicky

prashantdamle said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have received the invitation and now I am filling up the form for Australia visa and there is a section called - "Previous countries of residence".
> 
> I have traveled to Australia once and the UK twice on work permit from my company for official project work and stayed there for 4 months, 5 months and 2.5 months respectively - all in different years.
> 
> Apart from this, I traveled to Kuwait for only 8 days on a visitor visa to meet my relatives and stayed at their place during this time.
> 
> My question is - Do I only need to mention the travel details for Australia and the UK only, or do I need to include Kuwait as well? I have received contradicting information from other people and I am not sure whether to include Kuwait or not. Even my agent is not sure about this. Can someone please confirm this for me? It's real urgent.


Kuwait visit was actually a duty travel right. So, according to my understanding you don't need to include such a visit in previous countries of residence. But you have to mention Australia and UK because your stayed there long term with work permit


----------



## explorer101

slvicky said:


> Kuwait visit was actually a duty travel right. So, according to my understanding you don't need to include such a visit in previous countries of residence. But you have to mention Australia and UK because your stayed there long term with work permit


Thanks for confirming this. But there won't be any problem if I include my Kuwait visit information right? Or is it better to remove it?


----------



## slvicky

prashantdamle said:


> Thanks for confirming this. But there won't be any problem if I include my Kuwait visit information right? Or is it better to remove it?


I will share my own experience. I also travel to UAE for 5 days as duty travel. But I didn't add that to my previous residence because it was just a overseas visit. I added this only to overseas visits

Currently I'm in UAE (Sri Lanka is my mother country) working for my company with working visa. So, I added it to my residence details.

So, it's up to you to add Kuwait visit. Can any senior share their thoughts on this


----------



## sameer7106

dee9999 said:


> Thanks a lot manU22 for the information !!
> 
> Would Passport be enough for age proof /DOB proof .. Do we necessarily require birth certificates?
> 
> Hi Expats ,
> 
> Can someone guide on "Should we declare parents as non migrant dependents during visa lodgement? If yes , what will be required for them? If not, can we have parents visa to be applied later , if we get a PR (fingers crossed)? What are pros and cons for both. "
> (for Visa category 189)?
> 
> Thanks
> Dee


Hi Dee,

sometime CO specifically asks for the birth certificate but it all depends on CO to CO.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## manU22

sameer7106 said:


> Hi Dee,
> 
> sometime CO specifically asks for the birth certificate but it all depends on CO to CO.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Sameer is right. I was also asked, since me and my wife didnt have I mentioned the same and sent 10th marksheet instead. Which was accepted.


----------



## dee9999

HI Expats , 

Need your advice , for SECONDARY APPLICANT DOCS
Have all of those who have submitted docs have taken up IELTS /PTE -A *FOR SECONDARY APPLICANT* In my case , we got Degree transcripts etc, but it doesn't show English medium ... If people have got some declaration written from College ? Can you share the sample declaration which has worked in your scenario (to show functional english for secondary applicant)

Thanks
Dee


----------



## rkoushik2000

Hey Mates,

I submitted EOI with 65 points under 2613 category yesterday. I think there must be an invitation round in the first/second week of april. Can I expect an invite in that round?

TIA..


----------



## slvicky

rkoushik2000 said:


> Hey Mates,
> 
> I submitted EOI with 65 points under 2613 category yesterday. I think there must be an invitation round in the first/second week of april. Can I expect an invite in that round?
> 
> TIA..


Since you have 65 points you'll most probably get the invitation in next round


----------



## manU22

dee9999 said:


> HI Expats ,
> 
> Need your advice , for SECONDARY APPLICANT DOCS
> Have all of those who have submitted docs have taken up IELTS /PTE -A *FOR SECONDARY APPLICANT* In my case , we got Degree transcripts etc, but it doesn't show English medium ... If people have got some declaration written from College ? Can you share the sample declaration which has worked in your scenario (to show functional english for secondary applicant)
> 
> Thanks
> Dee


Here you go, put it on the letter head.

TO WHOMSOEVER IT MAY CONCERN

This letter is in reference to the Australian visa application of your Full Name bearing the Registration Number XXXX. He was a student of mine at ABC College, City/State, and completed her Name degree in May 20XX.
During his time studying with me, your Name proved to be an excellent student with focus and willing to work hard. The medium of education was in ENGLISH in the complete tenure of the education.
he has excellent communication skills. His written work is both clear and concise. He demonstrated his oral articulateness in the discussion sections that were an integral part of the course and also in college annual events.
Thank you for your valuable time.

PRofessor's Name
Professor in Stream
Email: 
Mobile:


----------



## dee9999

manU22 said:


> Here you go, put it on the letter head.
> 
> TO WHOMSOEVER IT MAY CONCERN
> 
> This letter is in reference to the Australian visa application of your Full Name bearing the Registration Number XXXX. He was a student of mine at ABC College, City/State, and completed her Name degree in May 20XX.
> During his time studying with me, your Name proved to be an excellent student with focus and willing to work hard. The medium of education was in ENGLISH in the complete tenure of the education.
> he has excellent communication skills. His written work is both clear and concise. He demonstrated his oral articulateness in the discussion sections that were an integral part of the course and also in college annual events.
> Thank you for your valuable time.
> 
> PRofessor's Name
> Professor in Stream
> Email:
> Mobile:


Thanks ManU22


----------



## dee9999

manU22 said:


> Here you go, put it on the letter head.
> 
> TO WHOMSOEVER IT MAY CONCERN
> 
> This letter is in reference to the Australian visa application of your Full Name bearing the Registration Number XXXX. He was a student of mine at ABC College, City/State, and completed her Name degree in May 20XX.
> During his time studying with me, your Name proved to be an excellent student with focus and willing to work hard. The medium of education was in ENGLISH in the complete tenure of the education.
> he has excellent communication skills. His written work is both clear and concise. He demonstrated his oral articulateness in the discussion sections that were an integral part of the course and also in college annual events.
> Thank you for your valuable time.
> 
> PRofessor's Name
> Professor in Stream
> Email:
> Mobile:


Hey ManU22 , 

Did it work in your scenario , for Secondary Applicant ? Or you were alone ,i.e. no secondary applicant ?

As , some people suggested that PTE /IELTS is advised. :/

Thanks.
Dee


----------



## manU22

slvicky said:


> Since you have 65 points you'll most probably get the invitation in next round


Next round is on 10 April, you will probably get it. Prepare your documents and payment.


----------



## manU22

slvicky said:


> I will share my own experience. I also travel to UAE for 5 days as duty travel. But I didn't add that to my previous residence because it was just a overseas visit. I added this only to overseas visits
> 
> Currently I'm in UAE (Sri Lanka is my mother country) working for my company with working visa. So, I added it to my residence details.
> 
> So, it's up to you to add Kuwait visit. Can any senior share their thoughts on this



You can add it in form 80 as a short duty travel and can avoid a mention in the application. Form 80 at the end there is place for additional information put it on that.


----------



## rkoushik2000

manU22 said:


> Next round is on 10 April, you will probably get it. Prepare your documents and payment.


Thanks for the positive replies manU22 and slvicky


----------



## sabbys77

rkoushik2000 said:


> Hey Mates,
> 
> I submitted EOI with 65 points under 2613 category yesterday. I think there must be an invitation round in the first/second week of april. Can I expect an invite in that round?
> 
> TIA..


You will surely get invite on 10th of April. 
Congrats for fantastic performance in PTE. 
Good luck for future. 

Cheers!


----------



## rkoushik2000

sabbys77 said:


> You will surely get invite on 10th of April.
> Congrats for fantastic performance in PTE.
> Good luck for future.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks sabbys77


----------



## nitinmoudgil

sabbys77 said:


> You will surely get invite on 10th of April.
> Congrats for fantastic performance in PTE.
> Good luck for future.
> 
> Cheers!


what about other... like me submitted on 25th March... will it take more than 2 rounds ???


----------



## Eng.Waqas

sabbys77 said:


> You will surely get invite on 10th of April.
> Congrats for fantastic performance in PTE.
> Good luck for future.
> 
> Cheers!


hello sabbys77
Have you got invitation ?


----------



## Shikac

Hi guys,

Just a quick one. In relation to 2nd instalment for proving functional English for my wife. Do I need to provide hers test results prior application or it can be added later after application is 
lodged but befor assigned to co?


----------



## KeeDa

Second installment and having test results? Can you elaborate? From what I know, if you have positive test results to prove functional English, then there isn't any second installment involved. Am I missing something, Shikac?


----------



## manU22

nitinmoudgil said:


> what about other... like me submitted on 25th March... will it take more than 2 rounds ???


It might take, can you mention your points, 60,65,70 etc. Invites are sent based on points.


----------



## manU22

KeeDa said:


> Second installment and having test results? Can you elaborate? From what I know, if you have positive test results to prove functional English, then there isn't any second installment involved. Am I missing something, Shikac?



Valid question KeeDa. My comment from what I understand from the question. If he means the English competency letter can be uploaded along with the application or its just fine when its asked for by the CO. If this is the question, then its upto you Shikac. Better to upload along with Visa filing if the results are with you.


----------



## dogrady100

*eoi submitted 03/03/15*

Hi guys,
I sent in my EOI on the 3rd of March and did not receive an invite yet. Im a civil engineer 233211 and I have 60 points. How long would you reckon I will have to wait as I am starting to worry?


----------



## rkoushik2000

dogrady100 said:


> Hi guys,
> I sent in my EOI on the 3rd of March and did not receive an invite yet. Im a civil engineer 233211 and I have 60 points. How long would you reckon I will have to wait as I am starting to worry?


Mate, don't get carried away by 2613 guys. there are over 1900 visas to be issued under 2332 category. You will get it soon...


----------



## vmahajan25

Hi Guys, i am really getting confused with ACS score and submitting EOI after that.
I have around 11 yrs of exp but as per ACS, employment after March 2007 is considered to be relevant to 261313 as per their logic of deducting 2 yrs from last 10 yrs and 1 month of gap b/w employment whcih they mentioned in the clarification email that i sent(though i dont have any gap).

So while submitting EOI, i entered exp from April 1 2007 to be relevant till date and before April 1 2007 as not relevant to my employment, i thought as April 2007 till March 31st 2015 will be 8 yrs exp and i will be getting 15 points but its not happening, i am still getting 10 points only. I just tried changing dates to check, instead of April 1 2007, i changed date to 26th March 2007 or before, i get 15 points but 10 points if i choose date later than this, so any idea how it works, why its coming like this.

Thanks.


----------



## manU22

vmahajan25 said:


> Hi Guys, i am really getting confused with ACS score and submitting EOI after that.
> I have around 11 yrs of exp but as per ACS, employment after March 2007 is considered to be relevant to 261313 as per their logic of deducting 2 yrs from last 10 yrs and 1 month of gap b/w employment whcih they mentioned in the clarification email that i sent(though i dont have any gap).
> 
> So while submitting EOI, i entered exp from April 1 2007 to be relevant till date and before April 1 2007 as not relevant to my employment, i thought as April 2007 till March 31st 2015 will be 8 yrs exp and i will be getting 15 points but its not happening, i am still getting 10 points only. I just tried changing dates to check, instead of April 1 2007, i changed date to 26th March 2007 or before, i get 15 points but 10 points if i choose date later than this, so any idea how it works, why its coming like this.
> 
> Thanks.


Try it on 2 April you will have 8 years and 1 day exp which is > 8 yrs for 15 points.

The system is correct. The exp should be more than 8 years and if you include todays date then its exactly 8 years, you try to do it tomorrow (2 April) when it will be 8 years and 1 day so you will get 15 points. Hope it works for you and Iam clear in explaining


----------



## vmahajan25

manU22 said:


> Try it on 2 April you will have 8 years and 1 day exp which is > 8 yrs for 15 points.
> 
> The system is correct. The exp should be more than 8 years and if you include todays date then its exactly 8 years, you try to do it tomorrow (2 April) when it will be 8 years and 1 day so you will get 15 points. Hope it works for you and Iam clear in explaining


Thanks Manu for the explanation and you are very clear in explaining. I am not sure it will work as i mentioned above when i mentioned exp starting from April1 2007, i am getting 10 points only but when i give Mar 26th 2007 or before, it gives 15 points and any date after Mar 26th say 27th or later, its still showing 10 points, may be i have to wait for another 5-6 days as diff b/w Mar 26th and 1st April is around 6 days? What you think?


----------



## manU22

vmahajan25 said:


> Thanks Manu for the explanation and you are very clear in explaining. I am not sure it will work as i mentioned above when i mentioned exp starting from April1 2007, i am getting 10 points only but when i give Mar 26th 2007 or before, it gives 15 points and any date after Mar 26th say 27th or later, its still showing 10 points, may be i have to wait for another 5-6 days as diff b/w Mar 26th and 1st April is around 6 days? What you think?


Yes more than 8 years you would need so 2 April is the earliest you can try your hand else around 5 or 6 April. It would work dont worry.


----------



## KeeDa

manU22 said:


> Try it on 2 April you will have 8 years and 1 day exp which is > 8 yrs for 15 points.
> 
> The system is correct. The exp should be more than 8 years and if you include todays date then its exactly 8 years, you try to do it tomorrow (2 April) when it will be 8 years and 1 day so you will get 15 points. Hope it works for you and Iam clear in explaining


But he says 26-March or before works and gives him 15 points, and anything after that does not.
OP- I don't have an answer to this, but you can keep your EOI submitted and the system will automatically bump up your points when it thinks (as per its logic) that you have 8+ years of experience on that particular day.
*Important Edit:* Leave the to-date of your current employment as blank for this to work.

Also, since this is such a borderline situation, I suggest that you play it safe and break up your relevant employment considering the "gaps" that ACS assessed. It is okay to underclaim points, but a huge loss to overclaim.


----------



## vmahajan25

manU22 said:


> Yes more than 8 years you would need so 2 April is the earliest you can try your hand else around 5 or 6 April. It would work dont worry.


I am also assuming that would work at least before next draw, draw happens on 2nd & 4th Friday, right?


----------



## manU22

vmahajan25 said:


> I am also assuming that would work at least before next draw, draw happens on 2nd & 4th Friday, right?


thats right. and it would


----------



## vmahajan25

manU22 said:


> thats right. and it would


Thanks Manu and i think 65 or 65+ points gets selected in first draw only as that what i read on forum..is that true?


----------



## manU22

vmahajan25 said:


> Thanks Manu and i think 65 or 65+ points gets selected in first draw only as that what i read on forum..is that true?


Yes that correct presently based on the job code.


----------



## vmahajan25

manU22 said:


> Yes that correct presently based on the job code.


Mine is Software Engineer..261313


----------



## vmahajan25

Hi Guys, one more question, what if i am not able to submit the application within the given 2 months, do i need to submit EOI again after 2 months, is it possible or there is any specific criteria for that?

Thanks


----------



## manU22

vmahajan25 said:


> Hi Guys, one more question, what if i am not able to submit the application within the given 2 months, do i need to submit EOI again after 2 months, is it possible or there is any specific criteria for that?
> 
> Thanks


After two months the invite stands cancelled and same process will follow as new expression.


----------



## vmahajan25

manU22 said:


> After two months the invite stands cancelled and same process will follow as new expression.


Thanks Manu, you mean after 2 months i need to file a fresh EOI and same process will follow?


----------



## sabbys77

Eng.Waqas said:


> hello sabbys77
> Have you got invitation ?


No Waqas. Still waiting hopefully will receive in coming round as per the present scenario. 65 pointers will surely get even if they apply on 9th of Mach.


----------



## endlessmoor

Dear friends,

I have submitted my EOI for ANZO CODE 312212 with 60 points in hand on 30/03/15
Please feel free to suggest the probabilties of getting an invitation from the past records.


----------



## tariqulhassan

Did any one get EIO from canberra ? I had submit my application 10/3/2015 as Accountant with 60point. Any idea or suggestion when will they send me the EOI. Subclass- 489 family sponsored.


----------



## slvicky

tariqulhassan said:


> Did any one get EIO from canberra ? I had submit my application 10/3/2015 as Accountant with 60point. Any idea or suggestion when will they send me the EOI. Subclass- 489 family sponsored.


I'm afraid 489 FS applicant won't get any invitations sooner. Specially your occupation is in high demand list and pro-rata basis invitation is applied.


----------



## tariqulhassan

slvicky said:


> I'm afraid 489 FS applicant won't get any invitations sooner. Specially your occupation is in high demand list and pro-rata basis invitation is applied.


tx dear.


----------



## venkasanka

I have a question regarding spouse functional English proof.

My wife has obtained Letter of Completion from her college, however the letter was not provided in college letterhead but it was signed and stamped by the college dean.

Will this letter be accepted or is it mandatory to get the letter in college letterhead ?

Seniors pls advise.....


----------



## TeamRanger

venkasanka said:


> I have a question regarding spouse functional English proof. My wife has obtained Letter of Completion from her college, however the letter was not provided in college letterhead but it was signed and stamped by the college dean. Will this letter be accepted or is it mandatory to get the letter in college letterhead ? Seniors pls advise.....


It has to be on a letterhead.


----------



## vmahajan25

TeamRanger said:


> It has to be on a letterhead.


What are the options for providing spouse English language proof other then ilets? She has ilets score of 6.5, 6.5,6 and 5.5 but i think we need at least 6 in each?


----------



## KeeDa

vmahajan25 said:


> What are the options for providing spouse English language proof other then ilets? She has ilets score of 6.5, 6.5,6 and 5.5 but i think we need at least 6 in each?


If you are not claiming partner points, then it has to be overall score (and not individual) of 4.5. Source: How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## vmahajan25

Yeah I am not claiming spouse points, that means current score is more then sufficient and also she is post graduate, so I don't need to worry then, right?


----------



## piyush1132003

vmahajan25 said:


> Yeah I am not claiming spouse points, that means current score is more then sufficient and also she is post graduate, so I don't need to worry then, right?


Yes

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## vmahajan25

I have submitted mine EOI today with 65 points.


----------



## sabbys77

vmahajan25 said:


> I have submitted mine EOI today with 65 points.


Get ready with documentation as 65 pointers usually get invite.


----------



## daisy.tran

Hi. I am a newbie here. I am trying to lodge my EOI but has encountered some issues.

First, I did my *bachelor in economics* and *master of professional accounting*. I dont know if I should choose Master Degree in Science, Business or Technology for my qualification or Master Degree (other). The same thing happens with my Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology; or Bachelor Degree (Other).

Second, I did my skill assessment for External Auditor with IPA. My reference number comprises 4 letter QAIF and 15 numbers with a dot (.), a dash (-) and a slash (/). When I put the whole string into EOI, it didnt get through and it says the string for reference number is limited to 20 ( I dont know if I have to include the 4 letters or just write the numbers and other characters.

Thank you for any help. I will really appreciate any comments.

Cheers.


----------



## batcoder0619

daisy.tran said:


> Hi. I am a newbie here. I am trying to lodge my EOI but has encountered some issues.
> 
> First, I did my *bachelor in economics* and *master of professional accounting*. I dont know if I should choose Master Degree in Science, Business or Technology for my qualification or Master Degree (other). The same thing happens with my Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology; or Bachelor Degree (Other).
> 
> Second, I did my skill assessment for External Auditor with IPA. My reference number comprises 4 letter QAIF and 15 numbers with a dot (.), a dash (-) and a slash (/). When I put the whole string into EOI, it didnt get through and it says the string for reference number is limited to 20 ( I dont know if I have to include the 4 letters or just write the numbers and other characters.
> 
> Thank you for any help. I will really appreciate any comments.
> 
> Cheers.


You should select Bachelor Degree (other) and Masters Degree (other).

I am not too sure about second point as my reference number was all digits from ACS.


----------



## vanitha.chandra

Hi All,

I finally got the grant on March 20th. I am a SAP FI consulant. If anyone has the similar job profile and have relocated to Australia, let me know about the job market. it would be helpful for me to take a decision.

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## batcoder0619

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I finally got the grant on March 20th. I am a SAP FI consulant. If anyone has the similar job profile and have relocated to Australia, let me know about the job market. it would be helpful for me to take a decision.
> 
> Regards,
> Vanitha


Congrats Vanitha!


----------



## dineshngct

Hi Friends,

I have updated my Passport with my spouse name. Is there anywhere I need to edit in EOI with the new passport no. 

I checked my EOI. There were no were I mentioned my passport no. But not sure that It needed to be updated any place?


----------



## dineshngct

Analyst23 said:


> Not sure, but i think the system weeds out multiple EOI's. They might have a software which will find duplicated with passport number.. so you should have only one active EoI at any given point of time. Some one please confirm this!! Also, if you update EoI, then your DATE of EFFECT will also change and thereby you again go at the back of the queue.


Hi,

Is there any place do we specified the passport number. I checked my EOI. it asks passport details (only given names, DOB). No passport number.

Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*

Can anybody tell, if I will get the approval from SS. Do I ask to accept , specially EOI. So that if I will not willing to accept, can I reject even after I will get the SS


----------



## sameer7106

Hey frends, 

one quick question and please reply to it ASAP as i'll be lodging my EOI after getting the replies to my question.

I am applying for Subclass 190 under SS, please do let me know if state sponsorship follows the EOI INVITATION ROUNDS??? Please enlighten me on the same, as tomorrow is the EOI round and i dont want to loose this round. I will lodge my EOI if state sponsorship follows the invitation round.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## manU22

sameer7106 said:


> Hey frends,
> 
> one quick question and please reply to it ASAP as i'll be lodging my EOI after getting the replies to my question.
> 
> I am applying for Subclass 190 under SS, please do let me know if state sponsorship follows the EOI INVITATION ROUNDS??? Please enlighten me on the same, as tomorrow is the EOI round and i dont want to loose this round. I will lodge my EOI if state sponsorship follows the invitation round.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer



Hi Sameer,

Its good to submit your expression of interest early if the required criteria is met. The regular rounds(2nd and 4th fridays) do not cover 190 invites.

Regards,
manu


----------



## manU22

dineshngct said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have updated my Passport with my spouse name. Is there anywhere I need to edit in EOI with the new passport no.
> 
> I checked my EOI. There were no were I mentioned my passport no. But not sure that It needed to be updated any place?


Hello,

You dont give the passport numbers in EOI, the only actuals given are assesment result number and IELTS result's number. In the EOI we just put how many dependents would be included in the primary application. Once a person gets the invite, he/she has to provide actuals(proofs) while filing the visa.

Questions are welcome!!!

Thanks,
manu


----------



## msgforsunil

*Name at the time of EOI submission*

My passport has the below details, 
Given Name: SUNIL KUMAR
Surname: 

Please clarify as what should be entered for the below during EOI submission?
Family Name: 
Given Names:


Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## sameer7106

manU22 said:


> Hi Sameer,
> 
> Its good to submit your expression of interest early if the required criteria is met. The regular rounds(2nd and 4th fridays) do not cover 190 invites.
> 
> Regards,
> manu


Thanks Manu,

for your prompt response, now ill be lodging my EOI BY this weekend.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## manU22

msgforsunil said:


> My passport has the below details,
> Given Name: SUNIL KUMAR
> Surname:
> 
> Please clarify as what should be entered for the below during EOI submission?
> Family Name:
> Given Names:
> 
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar


It should be:

Family Name: 
Given Names: SUNIL KUMAR


----------



## sameer7106

Hi Friends,

please do let me know that whether we have to fill the SA govt nomination first or EOI in skill select first for subclass 190 visa??

Regards
Sameer


----------



## manU22

sameer7106 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> please do let me know that whether we have to fill the SA govt nomination first or EOI in skill select first for subclass 190 visa??
> 
> Regards
> Sameer



SS can be applied only through EOI presently. So when you fill EOI select 190 and it would then ask for the state/s you would like to apply for.


----------



## msgforsunil

manU22 said:


> It should be:
> 
> Family Name:
> Given Names: SUNIL KUMAR


Thanks manU22


----------



## lgucci

*Need certified colour copies for all docs???*

Hi all,

I am about to submit my 189 visa application and I'm confused about the requirements for certifying documents. The 189 visa checklist page says at the top that all documents must be "certified copies of original documents", but in some other places (e.g under points test) says scanned copies must only be certified if required.

Various forum posts also suggest that only black and white documents need to be certified, and uncertified colour copies of documents are ok.

Can anyone please clarify what the official requirements are? Some specific documents I'm unclear about:
- Employment reference letter - is just a scanned colour copy of the original ok?
- Payslips and tax documents - the "originals" are black and white PDFs, so what should I do? Just scan them, or do I need to get them certified?

Thanks!!!


----------



## manU22

lgucci said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am about to submit my 189 visa application and I'm confused about the requirements for certifying documents. The 189 visa checklist page says at the top that all documents must be "certified copies of original documents", but in some other places (e.g under points test) says scanned copies must only be certified if required.
> 
> Various forum posts also suggest that only black and white documents need to be certified, and uncertified colour copies of documents are ok.
> 
> Can anyone please clarify what the official requirements are? Some specific documents I'm unclear about:
> - Employment reference letter - is just a scanned colour copy of the original ok?
> - Payslips and tax documents - the "originals" are black and white PDFs, so what should I do? Just scan them, or do I need to get them certified?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Hi,

Its simple

Any colour scan is *OK*.

All *black and white* needs to be *certified and color scanned*.

Regards,
Manu


----------



## sabbys77

Any updates guys?


----------



## vmahajan25

Draw is out...I got the invite...


----------



## vmahajan25

Submitted on 7th April with 65 points..got invite today...


----------



## tsingh

Submitted 5th march 60 points, i got invited.


----------



## endlessmoor

has invitation been sent? for today? if not , thn at what IST it will show?


----------



## Varunmalhotra24

endlessmoor said:


> has invitation been sent? for today? if not , thn at what IST it will show?


Check your EOI status in skillselect and you will know if you received the invite


----------



## endlessmoor

right now its not there, will they sent invitation, all through the day?


----------



## vmahajan25

I got yesterday night only IST around 10 pm


----------



## Varunmalhotra24

endlessmoor said:


> right now its not there, will they sent invitation, all through the day?


The invites were sent at 00:00 hrs of 10th of April (meaning last night). When and under which Occupation Code did you file your EOI?


----------



## endlessmoor

Varunmalhotra24 said:


> The invites were sent at 00:00 hrs of 10th of April (meaning last night). When and under which Occupation Code did you file your EOI?


312212

civil engg tech,

filled on 30th march

total points 60.


----------



## nidhiphysio

Got my invite.....!!!! EOI submitted on 12th march..!!


----------



## KeeDa

endlessmoor said:


> right now its not there, will they sent invitation, all through the day?


No, not throughout the day. Online system updates are visible at 00:00 local time. Maybe +/- a few minutes. System is done sending emails within 4 to 5 hours max.

How much are your EOI points and the EOI date?


----------



## manU22

endlessmoor said:


> 312212
> 
> civil engg tech,
> 
> filled on 30th march
> 
> total points 60.


Hi endless,

The invites were indeed sent around 5:30 PM IST and a person who submitted EOI on 5 March have received it. So as per that you might have to wait for a couple of rounds. The invites are sent on 2nd and 4th Fridays each month.

-manu


----------



## endlessmoor

I hope so:fingerscrossed:


----------



## manU22

nidhiphysio said:


> Got my invite.....!!!! EOI submitted on 12th march..!!


Great news. Congrats. Can you please update your signature with the timelines.

Whats your jobcode and points.


----------



## msgforsunil

msgforsunil said:


> My passport has the below details,
> Given Name: SUNIL KUMAR
> Surname:
> 
> Please clarify as what should be entered for the below during EOI submission?
> Family Name:
> Given Names:
> 
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar





manU22 said:


> It should be:
> 
> Family Name:
> Given Names: SUNIL KUMAR



Pretty confusing. As per the link, Family and given names should it not be as below?

Family Name: SUNIL KUMAR
Given Names: 


Pasting, an extract from the link below.

If you have only one name, enter that name into the family name field.

If you consider that you do not have a family name, enter all your given names into the family name field and leave the given names field blank.


----------



## manU22

endlessmoor said:


> I have an another question, it will seem strange a bit, nut, I have no where to ask and clarify but to the fellow members of the Forum.
> 
> Plz help
> 
> I have filled the EOI 312212 civil tech,
> and got my vetassess done based on this.
> in vetassess, they gave a point test letter and mentioned, experiance from 2004 to 2014( in a separate letter)
> 
> my quali for diploma has been verified by vetassess also in this letter.
> 
> now,
> 
> upon filling the EOI, I mentioned diploma and my work exp asper vetassess,
> but
> 
> I have a degree too, that was not verified by vetassess ( degree in some other field)
> 
> can I show the degree in EOI aswell? even though its not been verified by vetassess for points evaluation?
> 
> I know its a strange question, but this has happened, for me and for my friend both.
> 
> plz provide me details.
> 
> Thanks in Adv.


Hello,

Generally we need to put all assessed qualification and experience in EOI. So your degree would not be relevant as per the letter received by the assessment authority. Hope I make it clear. The EOI is a claim process which needs to be justified when the visa is filed with supporting documents like IELTS result, assessment letter along with qualification and experience RnR.

-manu


----------



## manU22

msgforsunil said:


> Pretty confusing. As per the link, Family and given names should it not be as below?
> 
> Family Name: SUNIL KUMAR
> Given Names:
> 
> 
> Pasting, an extract from the link below.
> 
> If you have only one name, enter that name into the family name field.
> 
> If you consider that you do not have a family name, enter all your given names into the family name field and leave the given names field blank.



Good mate thanks for this. Do you think it would be better to get a new passport?

Please also see FNU and LNU definitions.


----------



## manU22

nidhiphysio said:


> Got my invite.....!!!! EOI submitted on 12th march..!!



Hi Nidhiphysio,

Can you please update your jobcode and points.

-manu


----------



## endlessmoor

manU22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Generally we need to put all assessed qualification and experience in EOI. So your degree would not be relevant as per the letter received by the assessment authority. Hope I make it clear. The EOI is a claim process which needs to be justified when the visa is filed with supporting documents like IELTS result, assessment letter along with qualification and experience RnR.
> 
> -manu


thanks for the prompt reply, actually i was thinking, that putting the degree on, i could have claimed 5 more points and get 65.

Now its clear.


----------



## msgforsunil

manU22 said:


> Good mate thanks for this. Do you think it would be better to get a new passport?
> 
> Please also see FNU and LNU definitions.


Can you please brief on FNU and LNU definitions?

Thank you.


----------



## manU22

msgforsunil said:


> Can you please brief on FNU and LNU definitions?
> 
> Thank you.


First Name Unknown. How long do you think it would take you to get a new passport??


----------



## msgforsunil

manU22 said:


> First Name Unknown. How long do you think it would take you to get a new passport??


Getting my passport may take approximately 2 months time in normal and may be weeks time using tatkal. However, when there is change in my name, then that would call for changes in my wife and children passport as well, right?


----------



## manU22

msgforsunil said:


> Getting my passport may take approximately 2 months time in normal and may be weeks time using tatkal. However, when there is change in my name, then that would call for changes in my wife and children passport as well, right?


I see the complete picture now.

What is the name in your licence, degree and school certificates? 

And at what step are you in the PR process??


----------



## msgforsunil

manU22 said:


> I see the complete picture now.
> 
> What is the name in your licence, degree and school certificates?
> 
> And at what step are you in the PR process??


Every document(school certificate, degree) has my name as "Sunil Kumar" in it. Only ACS is done as of now and the rest are pending.


----------



## manU22

msgforsunil said:


> Every document(school certificate, degree) has my name as "Sunil Kumar" in it. Only ACS is done as of now and the rest are pending.


I got this from immi website. Travelling without a surname is not a problem to any country as I didnt have in my old passport but I got two different US visas and travelled mutliple times. 

Indian name format rules

Indian name format rules

Format rules
Do not include:
S/O (son of)
D/O (daughter of)
A/L or AL (anak lelaki)
A/P or AP (anak perempuan)
A/K or AK (anak kepada)
W/O.
Given names are names appearing before S/O, D/O, A/L, A/P, A/K and W/O.
Family name are names appearing after S/O, D/O, A/L, A/P, A/K and W/O.

Examples
K SUGUMARAN S/O KOLANTHAN

Family name: KOLANTHAN
Given names: K SUGUMARAN
GURDIP KAUR GILL D/O BALWANT SINGH

Family name: BALWANT SINGH
Given names: GURDIP KAUR GILL
GURDIP KAUR

Family name: KAUR
Given names: GURDIP
JASBIR SINGH S/O HARBANS SINGH

Family name: HARBANS SINGH
Given names: JASBIR SINGH


----------



## msgforsunil

manU22 said:


> I got this from immi website. Travelling without a surname is not a problem to any country as I didnt have in my old passport but I got two different US visas and travelled mutliple times.
> 
> Indian name format rules
> 
> Indian name format rules
> 
> Format rules
> Do not include:
> S/O (son of)
> D/O (daughter of)
> A/L or AL (anak lelaki)
> A/P or AP (anak perempuan)
> A/K or AK (anak kepada)
> W/O.
> Given names are names appearing before S/O, D/O, A/L, A/P, A/K and W/O.
> Family name are names appearing after S/O, D/O, A/L, A/P, A/K and W/O.
> 
> Examples
> K SUGUMARAN S/O KOLANTHAN
> 
> Family name: KOLANTHAN
> Given names: K SUGUMARAN
> GURDIP KAUR GILL D/O BALWANT SINGH
> 
> Family name: BALWANT SINGH
> Given names: GURDIP KAUR GILL
> GURDIP KAUR
> 
> Family name: KAUR
> Given names: GURDIP
> JASBIR SINGH S/O HARBANS SINGH
> 
> Family name: HARBANS SINGH
> Given names: JASBIR SINGH


Thanks manU22. So what would be your recommendation? Is it to retain the current one as is(Given Name: SUNIL KUMAR and Surname: <empty>) ?


----------



## manU22

msgforsunil said:


> Thanks manU22. So what would be your recommendation? Is it to retain the current one as is(Given Name: SUNIL KUMAR and Surname: <empty>) ?


That is right. put it this way. Because you need to show/provide the PR grant copy when you reach Australia for Medicare, Licence etc. And its better all documents have the same name,


----------



## msgforsunil

manU22 said:


> That is right. put it this way. Because you need to show/provide the PR grant copy when you reach Australia for Medicare, Licence etc. And its better all documents have the same name,


Cool, thanks a lot. As long as there are no problems in future(with surname being empty), then it is fine.


----------



## nidhiphysio

manU22 said:


> Hi Nidhiphysio, Can you please update your jobcode and points. -manu


Hi,

Job code - 2544
Points- 60.

Can you please tell me how to update the signature...!!! Thanks...!!!


----------



## lanpham

Hi guys,

Im new to this forum (just found out about it this morning through a friend). I just had a quick question about application procedure for 190. I submitted EOI on 26 March and i just missed this invitation round today (10 April). I got 55 points so far excluding the 5 points automatically added when you lodge EOI. However, one of my friends told me that apart from lodging EOI on the government website, I need to do something else with NSW state government as well but she wasnt sure as she did it with her agent. 

I would be really appreciated if one of those experts on this forum could give me an answer. Im a bit worried that there is something more needs to be done besides just sitting around waiting for the invitation.

Thanks very much


----------



## gpdl

Hi all! I submitted my EoI today. Can I already create my ImmiAccount to do the medicals even before the ivitation?

The account created when submit the EoI is independent of the ImmiAccount? Because my agent did my EoI however I'll lodge the visa by myself.

Thanks!


----------



## manU22

nidhiphysio said:


> Hi,
> 
> Job code - 2544
> Points- 60.
> 
> Can you please tell me how to update the signature...!!! Thanks...!!!


Thanks, for signature try the link on top right corner.


----------



## manU22

lanpham said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im new to this forum (just found out about it this morning through a friend). I just had a quick question about application procedure for 190. I submitted EOI on 26 March and i just missed this invitation round today (10 April). I got 55 points so far excluding the 5 points automatically added when you lodge EOI. However, one of my friends told me that apart from lodging EOI on the government website, I need to do something else with NSW state government as well but she wasnt sure as she did it with her agent.
> 
> I would be really appreciated if one of those experts on this forum could give me an answer. Im a bit worried that there is something more needs to be done besides just sitting around waiting for the invitation.
> 
> Thanks very much


Hello,

Im little confused with the question asked, you have 55 points and 5 were added when you put in EOI. 

Anyways, it has to be done when you submit your EOI by selecting 190 visa type and the state you are interested in. Hope this clears you question.

-manu


----------



## manU22

gpdl said:


> Hi all! I submitted my EoI today. Can I already create my ImmiAccount to do the medicals even before the ivitation?
> 
> The account created when submit the EoI is independent of the ImmiAccount? Because my agent did my EoI however I'll lodge the visa by myself.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello,

Yes you can, please go through the links below. AND WHY AGENT 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/260385-pcc-medicals-before-invite.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/132774-pcc-medicals-before-invite.html

-manu


----------



## aliafzal502

Just checked my e mail, I have received Visa invitation e mail from my consultant, I had applied EOI on 9 March with 60 points, my occupation is Computer Network Engineer (263111)

ACS applied as Computer Network Engineer: 01-09-2014, +Ve Assessment received: 09-09-2014, IELTS: L8.5, R8.5,W7,S7 on 24-02-2015, EOI: 09-03-2015, Visa Invitation: fingers crossed


----------



## sameer7106

manU22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im little confused with the question asked, you have 55 points and 5 were added when you put in EOI.
> 
> Anyways, it has to be done when you submit your EOI by selecting 190 visa type and the state you are interested in. Hope this clears you question.
> 
> -manu


Hi manu,

i appreciate your efforts here in this thread...keep the good work going. Even i had a similar query as well. Do we need to submt the state sponsorship first or skill select EOI??

Regards
Sameer


----------



## lanpham

manU22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im little confused with the question asked, you have 55 points and 5 were added when you put in EOI.
> 
> Anyways, it has to be done when you submit your EOI by selecting 190 visa type and the state you are interested in. Hope this clears you question.
> 
> -manu


Thank you Manu, really appreciate your advice, keep up the good work. Thx


----------



## TanuPatel

I have submitted my EOI today with 65 points (2631 class). Could someone let me know what are my chances of getting invited during the April 24th invitation rounds?


----------



## batcoder0619

TanuPatel said:


> I have submitted my EOI today with 65 points (2631 class). Could someone let me know what are my chances of getting invited during the April 24th invitation rounds?


Definite chances. 65 pointers usually get invited next round. All the best!


----------



## manU22

sameer7106 said:


> Hi manu,
> 
> i appreciate your efforts here in this thread...keep the good work going. Even i had a similar query as well. Do we need to submt the state sponsorship first or skill select EOI??
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


SS is part of EOI, so to answer your question you need to select 190 instead of 189 and then the list of states you would like to apply. Once this selection is made go ahead and submit the EOI. presently you need to apply SS through EOI and not separately as was done earlier. Thanks 

-manu


----------



## lgucci

manU22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its simple
> 
> Any colour scan is *OK*.
> 
> All *black and white* needs to be *certified and color scanned*.
> 
> Regards,
> Manu



Many thanks Manu, this was very helpful. I've submitted all my documents now, just have to wait for a CO and hopefully a direct grant!

Cheers, 

lgucci


----------



## gpdl

manU22 said:


> gpdl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all! I submitted my EoI today. Can I already create my ImmiAccount to do the medicals even before the ivitation?
> 
> The account created when submit the EoI is independent of the ImmiAccount? Because my agent did my EoI however I'll lodge the visa by myself.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Yes you can, please go through the links below. AND WHY AGENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/260385-pcc-medicals-before-invite.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/132774-pcc-medicals-before-invite.html
> 
> -manu
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot manu!!
My health declarations done already!


----------



## manU22

gpdl said:


> Thanks a lot manu!!
> My health declarations done already!


Cheers..


----------



## TheAussie

Seniors, I need urgent help as I have a very confusing situation while filling EOI.

Actually my employment period is from March 2007 to till date. The total period is in two companies. 

1st Company : March 2007 to Aug 2010
2nd Company : Sep 2010 to till date.

As per the ACS assessment, my experience after March 2011 is considered as relevant. 

So, When I provide my experience before March 2011 as not related, should I mention my second company experience from Sep 2010 to March 2011 as not related and provide the same experience in the same company after March 2011 as related? (this would create two entries for the same company as related and non-related)

Wouldn't that raise a question from CO that how can you give the same kind of experience as related and non related or is it okay to give like that because ACS has assessed that way.

Please advise.


----------



## manU22

TheAussie said:


> Seniors, I need urgent help as I have a very confusing situation while filling EOI.
> 
> Actually my employment period is from March 2007 to till date. The total period is in two companies.
> 
> 1st Company : March 2007 to Aug 2010
> 2nd Company : Sep 2010 to till date.
> 
> As per the ACS assessment, my experience after March 2011 is considered as relevant.
> 
> So, When I provide my experience before March 2011 as not related, should I mention my second company experience from Sep 2010 to March 2011 as not related and provide the same experience in the same company after March 2011 as related? (this would create two entries for the same company as related and non-related)
> 
> Wouldn't that raise a question from CO that how can you give the same kind of experience as related and non related or is it okay to give like that because ACS has assessed that way.
> 
> Please advise.


You need to split one company as two entries(as you mentioned), related and non related. CO would only look for related employment.


----------



## Appi

Hello guys.. 
Received the invitation for 189  !! 
Had applied on 9.3.15 and received on 10.4.15.. 
Gonna apply fr Visa nxt.


----------



## sameer7106

Hi friends,

i got an another query where one of the question asks :

*Will the main applicant be including a spouse or partner in the application?

Will the main applicant be including any dependents in the applicant?*

now, in my case first question will be *YES* as my spouse will be accompanying me. What should i put for the next question??? Who are the dependents my husband or my in laws or kids (i dont have any kids). Though i am not adding my parents or in-laws in the application and please note that this question is from the state nomination website of SA

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sameer7106

sameer7106 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> i got an another query where one of the question asks :
> 
> *Will the main applicant be including a spouse or partner in the application?
> 
> Will the main applicant be including any dependents in the applicant?*
> 
> now, in my case first question will be *YES* as my spouse will be accompanying me. What should i put for the next question??? Who are the dependents my husband or my in laws or kids (i dont have any kids). Though i am not adding my parents or in-laws in the application and please note that this question is from the state nomination website of SA
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Forgot to add the attachment


----------



## batcoder0619

sameer7106 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> i got an another query where one of the question asks :
> 
> *Will the main applicant be including a spouse or partner in the application?
> 
> Will the main applicant be including any dependents in the applicant?*
> 
> now, in my case first question will be *YES* as my spouse will be accompanying me. What should i put for the next question??? Who are the dependents my husband or my in laws or kids (i dont have any kids). Though i am not adding my parents or in-laws in the application and please note that this question is from the state nomination website of SA
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Hi,

All information about including family members is below:
Including family members in your application

You have to show evidence that that family member(partner, child, parent, sibling, etc) is mostly financially dependent on you for food, shelter and clothing. They may also have to go through health and character checks.


----------



## sameer7106

batcoder0619 said:


> Hi,
> 
> All information about including family members is below:
> Including family members in your application
> 
> You have to show evidence that that family member(partner, child, parent, sibling, etc) is mostly financially dependent on you for food, shelter and clothing. They may also have to go through health and character checks.


Hi,

thanks for your quick response mate. But i have a doubt on one thing i.e. my spouse is not dependent on me financially.......so in this case cant i add him/her in my application or what??

Regards
Sameer


----------



## batcoder0619

sameer7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks for your quick response mate. But i have a doubt on one thing i.e. my spouse is not dependent on me financially.......so in this case cant i add him/her in my application or what??
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Apologies. For your partner, you do not need to show dependency. Only for children, parents, etc who live with you and depend on you to survive.


----------



## endlessmoor

sameer7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks for your quick response mate. But i have a doubt on one thing i.e. my spouse is not dependent on me financially.......so in this case cant i add him/her in my application or what??
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Hi,

The same was the case, that I faced, while filing the EOI.

for me,

partner is my spouse, and dependents are my wife and my son ( below 5 years).

when I am confirmed not to accept my partners point, then I think since then she will be declared as my dependent.

as I am the sole applicant, and others are my dependents. Unless she got an job offer or works in Aus etc.

Thats what I think.


----------



## sameer7106

endlessmoor said:


> Hi,
> 
> The same was the case, that I faced, while filing the EOI.
> 
> for me,
> 
> partner is my spouse, and dependents are my wife and my son ( below 5 years).
> 
> when I am confirmed not to accept my partners point, then I think since then she will be declared as my dependent.
> 
> as I am the sole applicant, and others are my dependents. Unless she got an job offer or works in Aus etc.
> 
> Thats what I think.


Hi,

thanks for sharing your thought mate.I have marked both the questions as *yes* and have included my spouse as the one who will be accompanying me,

Regards
Sameer


----------



## msgforsunil

*EOI - Confusion?*

Hello All,

I am applying under "261313 (Software Engineer)" 189 Independent quota. 

1. Now I have got 65 points post PTE results, what are the chances of me getting invite in the last year quota for EOI with 65 points or should I apply with 75 points after taking PTE exam again? 

2. Is there a link, where in I could see the number of pending applicants for 2613 quota along with thei points?


Appreciate an earlier response.

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## ambyboy

My suggestion is you apply asap as 2613 is abt to hit ceiling if not already hit -

SkillSelect

Current cutoff is 60 - SkillSelect results 27 March 2015 invitation round results

ATB



msgforsunil said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am applying under "261313 (Software Engineer)" 189 Independent quota.
> 
> 1. Now I have got 65 points post PTE results, what are the chances of me getting invite in the last year quota for EOI with 65 points or should I apply with 75 points after taking PTE exam again?
> 
> 2. Is there a link, where in I could see the number of pending applicants for 2613 quota along with thei points?
> 
> 
> Appreciate an earlier response.
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## msgforsunil

*Doc in IMMI that details on how to fill EOI?*

Is there any document or page in IMMI that briefs on the instructions to fill the EOI? Please share more detail on this.


Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## manU22

msgforsunil said:


> Is there any document or page in IMMI that briefs on the instructions to fill the EOI? Please share more detail on this.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


Do a google with this keyword "eoi step by step". the first link will assist you


----------



## msgforsunil

manU22 said:


> Do a google with this keyword "eoi step by step". the first link will assist you


Cool thanks, I was looking for the steps in Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection.


----------



## manU22

msgforsunil said:


> Cool thanks, I was looking for the steps in Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection.


Good hope you are clear with the steps now.


----------



## pendi

Hi guys,

I was looking at the immi webpage for updates for visa date of effect according to the page the visa date of effect for Accountants is till 10 April midnight, and I have submitted my application on 16 of March and I am still waiting. I am a bit worried here guys, any one has an idea of whats going on here??

Thanks


----------



## Marco123

pendi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was looking at the immi webpage for updates for visa date of effect according to the page the visa date of effect for Accountants is till 10 April midnight, and I have submitted my application on 16 of March and I am still waiting. I am a bit worried here guys, any one has an idea of whats going on here??
> 
> Thanks


Hi Pendi,
I have exactly the same conditions but I applied a bit late (2nd of April), but still the invitation round says the date of effect is 10 April for accountant at 60 points. 
Anyone can help?
Can anyone explain how do we get know about the invitation? ..... Is it by email or mail? or do I have to check my account regularly ? because there was no address section in EOI


----------



## manU22

You talking about invites and mean to say who have submitted EOI on or before 10 April 2015 have received invites but you have not for 16 march?



pendi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was looking at the immi webpage for updates for visa date of effect according to the page the visa date of effect for Accountants is till 10 April midnight, and I have submitted my application on 16 of March and I am still waiting. I am a bit worried here guys, any one has an idea of whats going on here??
> 
> Thanks


----------



## pendi

Marco123 said:


> Hi Pendi,
> I have exactly the same conditions but I applied a bit late (2nd of April), but still the invitation round says the date of effect is 10 April for accountant at 60 points.
> Anyone can help?
> Can anyone explain how do we get know about the invitation? ..... Is it by email or mail? or do I have to check my account regularly ? because there was no address section in EOI


Hi,
So, I have called up immigration help line but they are of no use, but I sent an email hopefully they will get back to me.


----------



## aks.amitsahu

pendi said:


> Hi,
> So, I have called up immigration help line but they are of no use, but I sent an email hopefully they will get back to me.


Hi I had submitted EOI for both 189 & 190 under 263111 ( Computer Network & System Engineers ) . Now I got the invitaion for subclass 190 , however I see very good chance for getting invitation under 189 as well, as there are still 600 odd left under my skillset . I am confused , whether to wait or go ahead with 190 , as this will expire in 14 days if I don't submit my application .

Please suggest .

Cheers
Amit


----------



## pendi

manU22 said:


> You talking about invites and mean to say who have submitted EOI on or before 10 April 2015 have received invites but you have not for 16 march?


yes I have submitted on 16 march, so before 10 april.


----------



## Marco123

pendi said:


> Hi,
> So, I have called up immigration help line but they are of no use, but I sent an email hopefully they will get back to me.


Thanks and good luck
Do you know how we get the invitation? I mean is it an email or what?


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*

Any body know, if I will submit two eoi for two different states, these states can see my all eoi or they are able to access to my eoi that I have submitted eoi number.


----------



## rameshkd

wkdn745 said:


> Any body know, if I will submit two eoi for two different states, these states can see my all eoi or they are able to access to my eoi that I have submitted eoi number.


EOI is not submitted to a state. It's submitted either for 189 or 190 visa. You must already have an approved state sponsorship if you wish to go for 190.


----------



## pendi

Marco123 said:


> Thanks and good luck
> Do you know how we get the invitation? I mean is it an email or what?


My friend got an invite in january, according to him he got an email, but I would say check the account on immi to, just in case.


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*

Thanks, but we need to provide the eoi number in order to obtain the state sponsorship.

I think, they can view our eoi. I heard ,some states are not willing to provide the sponsorship, if the client who has selected more than one state in their eoi.

So if I select two eoi with individual state , they may not see ,I have applied for more than one state.

But I don't know whether they are searching us with passport number or eoi number


----------



## batcoder0619

Marco123 said:


> Hi Pendi,
> I have exactly the same conditions but I applied a bit late (2nd of April), but still the invitation round says the date of effect is 10 April for accountant at 60 points.
> Anyone can help?
> Can anyone explain how do we get know about the invitation? ..... Is it by email or mail? or do I have to check my account regularly ? because there was no address section in EOI


You will get a notification email from Skillselect stating you received an invite. 

You would be then requested to login to Skillselect and start visa application process which will be through ImmiAccount online. 

Once you have applied for your visa, your EOI would be suspended to disallow you from submitting another EOI until a visa decision has been reached. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## hari_sudhan

Hi Members

I would like to know if EOI can be edited even after receiving the invite, which will results change in points ( increase in points )


Thanks


----------



## batcoder0619

hari_sudhan said:


> Hi Members
> 
> I would like to know if EOI can be edited even after receiving the invite, which will results change in points ( increase in points )
> 
> Thanks


No it cannot be edited. There will be only one button available which is to apply for visa.


----------



## pendi

Marco123 said:


> Hi Pendi,
> I have exactly the same conditions but I applied a bit late (2nd of April), but still the invitation round says the date of effect is 10 April for accountant at 60 points.
> Anyone can help?
> Can anyone explain how do we get know about the invitation? ..... Is it by email or mail? or do I have to check my account regularly ? because there was no address section in EOI


Hi Marco123,

I have just checked skillselect webpage and they have updated their page and the visa date of effect has been changed to 12 march, so I think it was just a glitch or someone messed it up royally and after giving a good amount of people a mini stroke they fixed it.


----------



## Marco123

pendi said:


> Hi,
> So, I have called up immigration help line but they are of no use, but I sent an email hopefully they will get back to me.


Hi Pendi,
Just checked the site and apparently they changed to 12 th March .... so 10 th April was a clear mistake


----------



## hari_sudhan

batcoder0619 said:


> No it cannot be edited. There will be only one button available which is to apply for visa.


Thank you ... found the same info in immigration site as well. 

"...To be able to apply for this (189) visa, you must first submit an expression of interest and then be invited through SkillSelect. If you receive an invitation, you will have 60 days to apply online for the visa. During that time, you cannot change the information in your expression of interest ..."

courtesy : Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)


----------



## msgforsunil

*Spelling mistake in EOI for course name.*

Submitted my EOI today, and there is spelling mistake in the course name "Department of Technical Edcuation" for the word "Education".

Should I correct and resubmit it or is it fine to live with it?

What is the impact of not correcting it and impact of correcting it?

Appreciate an earlier response.

Thank you.


----------



## Jeeten#80

As you have noticed it, you must correct it ASAP.

Also as its in EOI, you can any time update your EOI.

You must do this at the first available opportunity.

Regards,
Jeetendra





msgforsunil said:


> Submitted my EOI today, and there is spelling mistake in the course name "Department of Technical Edcuation" for the word "Education".
> 
> Should I correct and resubmit it or is it fine to live with it?
> 
> What is the impact of not correcting it and impact of correcting it?
> 
> Appreciate an earlier response.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## KeeDa

msgforsunil said:


> Submitted my EOI today, and there is spelling mistake in the course name "Department of Technical Edcuation" for the word "Education".
> 
> Should I correct and resubmit it or is it fine to live with it?
> 
> What is the impact of not correcting it and impact of correcting it?
> 
> Appreciate an earlier response.
> 
> Thank you.


Any changes that do not affect the points do not have any impact on your EOI. Your EOI Date-Of-Effect will remain the same.


----------



## msgforsunil

Jeeten#80 said:


> As you have noticed it, you must correct it ASAP.
> 
> Also as its in EOI, you can any time update your EOI.
> 
> You must do this at the first available opportunity.
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra


1. What is the difference between, "Amend Details" and "Submit" in EOI?

2. I am not finding IMGuide.pdf at 
http://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/files/2012/06/IMGuide.pdf
Does anyone have a copy? If yes then please let me know.

Thank you


----------



## armanvp

So I'm into this dilemma where I was invited for NSW SS and applied for it but NSW hasn't approved it yet.

Then I took a PTE-A and now was able to get additional 10 points. I have updated my EOI to reflect the new points and additionally ticked 189 as I'm eligible now.

The question is: would this affect my current application for nomination?

Anyone had gone through a similar case?

Thanks in advance!
Armanvp


----------



## 2aussieR

armanvp said:


> So I'm into this dilemma where I was invited for NSW SS and applied for it but NSW hasn't approved it yet.
> 
> Then I took a PTE-A and now was able to get additional 10 points. I have updated my EOI to reflect the new points and additionally ticked 189 as I'm eligible now.
> 
> The question is: would this affect my current application for nomination?
> 
> Anyone had gone through a similar case?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Armanvp


If you have 65 points and under 2613 you will be invited in the next round under 189. But if your SS is approved by NSW before the 189 round, you will invited to apply for 190. Either ways once you get the invite you EOI will be in suspended state and automatically will not be considered for the other visa.

If you want to go the 189 way which i suggest you do, try contacting the NSW and ask them how you can cancel the SS application.


----------



## armanvp

2aussieR said:


> If you have 65 points and under 2613 you will be invited in the next round under 189. But if your SS is approved by NSW before the 189 round, you will invited to apply for 190. Either ways once you get the invite you EOI will be in suspended state and automatically will not be considered for the other visa.
> 
> If you want to go the 189 way which i suggest you do, try contacting the NSW and ask them how you can cancel the SS application.


Thanks 2aussieR! Your inputs are invaluable!

I do have 65 points for 189 under 261312 so as you have mentioned, I'll be invited in the next round.

1. I took the 190 path due to the shorter processing time, however you suggested to take 189. Aside from able to live and work anywhere is there any other advantages for suggesting this path?

2. I'm a bit new in 189 so I'm not sure how you guys can predict that I'll be invited in the next round?

Again, thank you!
Armanvp


----------



## Jeeten#80

Going by your post it seems that you haven't submitted your EOI. Reason being you are getting an option of "Amend Details" and NOT "Update EOI".

"Amend Details" - means that you have filled in ALL the details and not yet submitted your EOI.

"Submit" - Once you have filled ALL your details and verified the data, you should click on "Submit" to actually Submit your EOI and set the ball rolling.



Regards,
Jeetendra




msgforsunil said:


> 1. What is the difference between, "Amend Details" and "Submit" in EOI?
> 
> 2. I am not finding IMGuide.pdf at
> http://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/files/2012/06/IMGuide.pdf
> Does anyone have a copy? If yes then please let me know.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## 2aussieR

armanvp said:


> Thanks 2aussieR! Your inputs are invaluable!
> 
> I do have 65 points for 189 under 261312 so as you have mentioned, I'll be invited in the next round.
> 
> 1. I took the 190 path due to the shorter processing time, however you suggested to take 189. Aside from able to live and work anywhere is there any other advantages for suggesting this path?
> <Folks are getting delay mail these days for 190, but even if you apply now it wont be until june last/july first your visa application will be processed. So in your case you are safe from the delays for 190 since we will be in next programme year>
> 2. I'm a bit new in 189 so I'm not sure how you guys can predict that I'll be invited in the next round?
> Higher points > EoI date of effect. This is order in which invites are send out and people who have 65 has been invited the next round as per the trends in the past.
> Again, thank you!
> Armanvp


Replies inline


----------



## armanvp

2aussieR said:


> Replies inline


Thanks 2aussieR! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## KeeDa

2aussieR,
Update your EOI: Uncheck 190 and have only 189 as the option. Update your English scores and make sure you have 65 points. Submit the EOI. You will definitely be invited on 24.April.
Do write to NSW about canceling your nomination occupation.
189 is always better than 190. Apart from the 2 years restriction/ obligation, there is no other difference otherwise.

All the best.


----------



## armanvp

KeeDa said:


> 2aussieR,
> Update your EOI: Uncheck 190 and have only 189 as the option. Update your English scores and make sure you have 65 points. Submit the EOI. You will definitely be invited on 24.April.
> Do write to NSW about canceling your nomination occupation.
> 189 is always better than 190. Apart from the 2 years restriction/ obligation, there is no other difference otherwise.
> 
> All the best.


I suppose you are answering my question. Is it required for me to uncheck 190? Just what if I left it checked, would I'll be still invited on the 24th? I already paid the nomination application fee so I'm not sure if I'll drop the 190 completely.

Thank you KeeDa!
Armanvp


----------



## KeeDa

armanvp said:


> I suppose you are answering my question. Is it required for me to uncheck 190? Just what if I left it checked, would I'll be still invited on the 24th? I already paid the nomination application fee so I'm not sure if I'll drop the 190 completely.
> 
> Thank you KeeDa!
> Armanvp


Oops... my bad... yes I meant to reply to you. With a definite invite for your 189, it is just my opinion to drop the 190 option. Yes, you will lose the money, but if you receive an invite from NSW before 24'th then 189 will not be an option for you anymore, and with 65 points, I would take the 189 any-day over 190.


----------



## armanvp

KeeDa said:


> Oops... my bad... yes I meant to reply to you. With a definite invite for your 189, it is just my opinion to drop the 190 option. Yes, you will lose the money, but if you receive an invite from NSW before 24'th then 189 will not be an option for you anymore, and with 65 points, I would take the 189 any-day over 190.


Thanks for your advices @KeeDa and @2aussieR


----------



## AniKat

*EOI submitted under NSW 190*

Hi Guys, 

I have submitted EOI for NSW inder 190 on 4-Feb-2015. Still I have not received any invite. My total points are 60 including 5 of State sponcership. Is der any chance of me getting invite ???



261312|ACS- 1 Jan 14|Result -22 Nov 14|IELTS - 7.5,7,6.5,6.5||EOI - 4 Feb 2015 |Approval - ?|Invite - ?|Visa Lodged -?|Pcc -?|Med -?|CO: ? |Grant : ?


----------



## Jeeten#80

You should expect an invite for filing nomination, BUT SS process is very slow.

Try reading dedicated thread for NSW SS / 190 on this forum.
Most of your queries would be answered there.

Regards,
Jeetendra








AniKat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for NSW inder 190 on 4-Feb-2015. Still I have not received any invite. My total points are 60 including 5 of State sponcership. Is der any chance of me getting invite ???
> 
> 
> 
> 261312|ACS- 1 Jan 14|Result -22 Nov 14|IELTS - 7.5,7,6.5,6.5||EOI - 4 Feb 2015 |Approval - ?|Invite - ?|Visa Lodged -?|Pcc -?|Med -?|CO: ? |Grant : ?


----------



## armanvp

AniKat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for NSW inder 190 on 4-Feb-2015. Still I have not received any invite. My total points are 60 including 5 of State sponcership. Is der any chance of me getting invite ???
> 
> 
> 
> 261312|ACS- 1 Jan 14|Result -22 Nov 14|IELTS - 7.5,7,6.5,6.5||EOI - 4 Feb 2015 |Approval - ?|Invite - ?|Visa Lodged -?|Pcc -?|Med -?|CO: ? |Grant : ?


We've got the same points when I submitted my EOI last 12th of March and got an invite on the 2nd of April. As you may already know, they rank the candidates by DIBP Points > English > Exp > EOI date. I got 10 points for English giving me some edge to get invited earlier.

But I heard the invites are starting for 55points + 6 IELTS. You may want to follow this thread for NSW SS instead: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/657833-nsw-state-sponsorship_feb-2015-a-234.html#post6941482


----------



## msgforsunil

*Anyone with 65 points and above still waiting to get invite?*

Anyone with 65 points and above still waiting to get invite? If yes, can you please provide your EOI applied date, points claimed along with the job code?

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## ikrammd

aks.amitsahu said:


> Hi I had submitted EOI for both 189 & 190 under 263111 ( Computer Network & System Engineers ) . Now I got the invitaion for subclass 190 , however I see very good chance for getting invitation under 189 as well, as there are still 600 odd left under my skillset . I am confused , whether to wait or go ahead with 190 , as this will expire in 14 days if I don't submit my application .
> 
> Please suggest .
> 
> Cheers
> Amit


Hi Amit,

I should be applying for the same ACS code soon. Did you select both 189 and 190 ? How many points do you have ? I have 60 points with 10 points for english. Do you recommend I apply with 20 points by improving ? Don't want to land up with 190.

Regards,
Ikram


----------



## sameer7106

Hi friends,

Even i have also applied for subclass 190 (SOUTH AUSTRALIA) with 60 points (it includes SS +5 points) on 12/april/15, but till now i haven't received any acknowledgement or any confirmation from the SA. I thought 190 invites are quicker than 189 but it doesn't seems to be

Regards
Sameer


----------



## dharmeshpiplani

i applied for the EOI with 60 marks on 14-March-2015, my visa subclass is 190 and code is 261311 "analyst programmer"

can anyone tell when will i get eoi invitation


----------



## Jeeten#80

In EOI which state have you selected for sponsorship?
LIKE VIC or NSW ...

As there different process for these 2 states at-least.

For VIC now you would have to apply for VIC SS nomination via the following website. This is free of cost. All information regarding the application is available on this website.

Victoria State Nomination - Live in Victoria


Regards,
Jeetendra





dharmeshpiplani said:


> i applied for the EOI with 60 marks on 14-March-2015, my visa subclass is 190 and code is 261311 "analyst programmer"
> 
> can anyone tell when will i get eoi invitation


----------



## dharmeshpiplani

i applied for the EOI with 60 marks on 14-March-2015, my visa subclass is 190 and code is 261311 "analyst programmer". i apply for NSW....

can anyone tell when will i get eoi invitation


----------



## dharmeshpiplani

i applied for the EOI with 60(55 + ss 5) points marks on 14-March-2015, my visa subclass is 190 and code is 261311 "analyst programmer"..i applied for NSW

can anyone tell when will i get eoi invitation


----------



## Jeeten#80

People who had 60+5 points have started getting invitations to apply for NSW State sponsorship nomination.
Then after you submit your NSW SS nomination application, if selected you would get EOI invitation. 

*For details kindly refer to the following thread.*

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/138749-nsw-state-sponsorship-progress.html


Regards,
Jeetendra



dharmeshpiplani said:


> i applied for the EOI with 60(55 + ss 5) points marks on 14-March-2015, my visa subclass is 190 and code is 261311 "analyst programmer"..i applied for NSW
> 
> can anyone tell when will i get eoi invitation


----------



## Eng.Waqas

kipzz said:


> The market for jobs are not good in australia.... more over no stability... if you are well off in india then no need to bother coming in australia. most of the jobs are contract jobs with heavy taxes, check out in paycalculator.com.au
> 
> Immigration department are making money by calling us here, without proper survey they are calling more and more people, the fact is only 38% of people are doing the job that they want. Other are doing odd jobs or are waiting for next opp.
> 
> They do not do proper survey at all, all software engg. falls under same category, but job market is for only few selected technology, that to its luck with uncertainty in future, least permanent jobs. If you are well in India then dont risk coming here.
> 
> Infact there are less chances of earning then spending.
> 
> Take it seriously, risk is yours !!


It is so much discouraging  .what abt you have you applied


----------



## tribeman

guys my score is 60 and I have submitted EOI on 14th April 2015 against code 263311

What are my chances of receiving Invitation to Apply?


----------



## ikrammd

tribeman said:


> guys my score is 60 and I have submitted EOI on 14th April 2015 against code 263311
> 
> What are my chances of receiving Invitation to Apply?


I guess it should be quick a week. Unlike Software Programmers, Accountants, System/Business Analyst (currently closed)

My friend applied for the same ACS posting as mine 263111 in December 2014 and he got the invite in 24 hours. I've applied 1 hour ago. Inshallah hope for the best.


----------



## ikrammd

Eng.Waqas said:


> It is so much discouraging  .what abt you have you applied


Any new country the first proper job would always be a challenge. You need to work hard and form a proper group.

Be prepared for 1-2 years struggle. If your a manager/ team lead back in India do not expect to get a similar position immediately be prepared to work as a team member.


----------



## prashanth8101

Hi All,

I have recently submitted my 189 Application. My visa status has been changed to "Assessment in Progress", what does this mean?. Is everything allright?

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## sra

Hello Everyone!

I recently submitted my EOI for 189 on the 11th of April 2015 for 261312 (Developer Programmer) with 65 points. What are the chances of getting an invite for the 24th Invitation Rounds?

Thanks in advance!
Sra


----------



## KeeDa

sra said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I recently submitted my EOI for 189 on the 11th of April 2015 for 261312 (Developer Programmer) with 65 points. What are the chances of getting an invite for the 24th Invitation Rounds?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Sra


Most probably you would be one of those lucky 268 people who would receive the invitation. Almost certain you will receive it :fingerscrossed:


----------



## armanvp

Hi All,

I am about to update my EOI, I need your help on this.

Now I have two subclasses in my EOI:

189 - 65 Points - 11/04/2015
190 - 70 Points - 11/04/2015

So now, I decided to go with 189 route. If I update my EOI and uncheck 190, would this affect the Date of Effect of my 189?

Thanks!
Armanvp


----------



## batcoder0619

armanvp said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am about to update my EOI, I need your help on this.
> 
> Now I have two subclasses in my EOI:
> 
> 189 - 65 Points - 11/04/2015
> 190 - 70 Points - 11/04/2015
> 
> So now, I decided to go with 189 route. If I update my EOI and uncheck 190, would this affect the Date of Effect of my 189?
> 
> Thanks!
> Armanvp


Yes it would. But it doesn't matter as those with 65 points usually get invited in next round.


----------



## armanvp

Shouldn't be the Submission date will only change and not the EOI Date of Effect as my points were never changed?

Thanks, 
Armanvp


----------



## manU22

ikrammd said:


> Any new country the first proper job would always be a challenge. You need to work hard and form a proper group.
> 
> Be prepared for 1-2 years struggle. If your a manager/ team lead back in India do not expect to get a similar position immediately be prepared to work as a team member.


I agree with you.


----------



## aks.amitsahu

ikrammd said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> I should be applying for the same ACS code soon. Did you select both 189 and 190 ? How many points do you have ? I have 60 points with 10 points for english. Do you recommend I apply with 20 points by improving ? Don't want to land up with 190.
> 
> Regards,
> Ikram


Hi ,

I guess you have enough points . I had submitted 2 separate EOI for 189 & 190 respectively . I got the invitation to apply for the nominatiion of 190 but have not applied yet . 
I am still waiting for my invitation for 189 which I feel is better than 190. Moreover since I have 2 different EOI , it should not impact my EOI for 189 .

Cheers
Amit


----------



## msgforsunil

*Transfers between banks in India and Australia.*

What are the better(in terms of economy, speed, less hassles, good customer service) options in terms of transferring money?
a. From bank in India to a bank in Australia
b. From bank in Australia to a bank in India

Thanks


----------



## armanvp

armanvp said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am about to update my EOI, I need your help on this.
> 
> Now I have two subclasses in my EOI:
> 
> 189 - 65 Points - 11/04/2015
> 190 - 70 Points - 11/04/2015
> 
> So now, I decided to go with 189 route. If I update my EOI and uncheck 190, would this affect the Date of Effect of my 189?
> 
> Thanks!
> Armanvp


Just to share to everyone and might be useful to others with similar case, I just updated my EOI today just unchecking the 190 and it did NOT changed the EOI Date of Effect of my 189.

Thanks!
Armanvp


----------



## manU22

msgforsunil said:


> What are the better(in terms of economy, speed, less hassles, good customer service) options in terms of transferring money?
> a. From bank in India to a bank in Australia
> b. From bank in Australia to a bank in India
> 
> Thanks


Western Union, SBI, ICICI are all good. Western Union I have heard is better and immediate though I have tried only ICICI. SBI as per my knowledge is economical, Western Union is faster and economical as well, but as I have said I have not used any other than ICICI. Customer service is at par since the institution gets good money during transfer.


----------



## msgforsunil

manU22 said:


> Western Union, SBI, ICICI are all good. Western Union I have heard is better and immediate though I have tried only ICICI. SBI as per my knowledge is economical, Western Union is faster and economical as well, but as I have said I have not used any other than ICICI. Customer service is at par since the institution gets good money during transfer.


Thanks manU22


----------



## sra

KeeDa said:


> Most probably you would be one of those lucky 268 people who would receive the invitation. Almost certain you will receive it :fingerscrossed:


Thanks KeeDa for the assurance


----------



## valsanail

Dear All,
Please give this matter to your attention. I am about to apply for the NT SS for 190 visa and in the meanwhile have to submit the EOI. The problem is that I am not sure whether I should choose only the NT as an option or I may as well check other states sponsoring my occupation (in my case that would be WA). I have heard that choosing more than one state may reduce my chances in obtaining the SS. Moreover, after selecting WA it will automatically send an invitation to apply in few days, and in case you don't manage to gather all required papers the invitation will expire. I want to avoid such situation and preserve the opportunity to apply in future to WA when I am prepared with all the documents. So, I wonder if it is possible to make changes in EOI later and select another state in case my application is rejected by the first state?


----------



## indian1988

*accountant (221111) for 489*

hi,
i have submitted my EOI today i.e on 20/4/15 under 489 family sponsored for migration under accountant (221111) after successful skill assessment. i have a two part question.

1) approximate how much time it will take for the invitation and then for the visa?

2) just have a little confusion regarding work exp. i don't have any work exp. will there be any hassels in my visa regarding it?. or am i eligible for the visa??..all other parts are cleared. 

kindly give me some input regarding this 2 confusions.

Thank you. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## batcoder0619

indian1988 said:


> hi,
> i have submitted my EOI today i.e on 20/4/15 under 489 family sponsored for migration under accountant (221111) after successful skill assessment. i have a two part question.
> 
> 1) approximate how much time it will take for the invitation and then for the visa?
> 
> 2) just have a little confusion regarding work exp. i don't have any work exp. will there be any hassels in my visa regarding it?. or am i eligible for the visa??..all other parts are cleared.
> 
> kindly give me some input regarding this 2 confusions.
> 
> Thank you. :fingerscrossed:


How much points have you scored?


----------



## sameer7106

valsanail said:


> Dear All,
> Please give this matter to your attention. I am about to apply for the NT SS for 190 visa and in the meanwhile have to submit the EOI. The problem is that I am not sure whether I should choose only the NT as an option or I may as well check other states sponsoring my occupation (in my case that would be WA). I have heard that choosing more than one state may reduce my chances in obtaining the SS. Moreover, after selecting WA it will automatically send an invitation to apply in few days, and in case you don't manage to gather all required papers the invitation will expire. I want to avoid such situation and preserve the opportunity to apply in future to WA when I am prepared with all the documents. So, I wonder if it is possible to make changes in EOI later and select another state in case my application is rejected by the first state?


Hi,

its better to submit two separate EOI's for two different states.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

_*can someone tell me what are my chances of getting picked up on 24th april*_
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skilled - 189, 190

SOL - 263111 ( Computer Network and System Engineer)

189 submitted - 16/04/2015 (60 points)
NSW 190 submitted - 17/02/2015 (updated with 65 points on 16/04/2015)
Vic 190 submitted - 17/02/2015 (65 points)

ACS - 16/02/2015
PTE - A - 23/01/2015 (L- 83, R- 78, W- 78, S-90)

Awaiting invitation


----------



## jimypk

mhdnajamuddin said:


> can someone tell me what are my chances of getting picked up on 24th april
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Skilled - 189, 190
> 
> SOL - 263111 ( Computer Network and System Engineer)
> 
> 189 submitted - 16/04/2015 (60 points)
> NSW 190 submitted - 17/02/2015 (updated with 65 points on 16/04/2015)
> Vic 190 submitted - 17/02/2015 (65 points)
> 
> ACS - 16/02/2015
> PTE - A - 23/01/2015 (L- 83, R- 78, W- 78, S-90)
> 
> Awaiting invitation


It will be hard to get 189 invitation on 24th april, hope you will get end of may.

189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: ???, Grant: ???


----------



## manU22

Hi,

Sorry but you will have to wait till May for 189. As people with EOI submission date around 10 March upwards are still waiting with 60 points.

NSW 190, is not linked to the invitation rounds and cant comment. Same for other SS with 190 visa, cant say as there are no predefined rounds published.

-manu



mhdnajamuddin said:


> _*can someone tell me what are my chances of getting picked up on 24th april*_
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Skilled - 189, 190
> 
> SOL - 263111 ( Computer Network and System Engineer)
> 
> 189 submitted - 16/04/2015 (60 points)
> NSW 190 submitted - 17/02/2015 (updated with 65 points on 16/04/2015)
> Vic 190 submitted - 17/02/2015 (65 points)
> 
> ACS - 16/02/2015
> PTE - A - 23/01/2015 (L- 83, R- 78, W- 78, S-90)
> 
> Awaiting invitation


----------



## indian1988

batcoder0619 said:


> How much points have you scored?


age 26 : 30
PTE-A : 10
Degree qualification: 15
Family sponsor : 10
===
Total========= 65


----------



## ikrammd

Hi Manu,

I don't think it's the same case with all professions. It depends which code you are under 

Eg: Accountants and Computer developers have a long que.

My friend who is a doctor got the invite in 48 hours last week.


----------



## manU22

ikrammd said:


> Hi Manu,
> 
> I don't think it's the same case with all professions. It depends which code you are under
> 
> Eg: Accountants and Computer developers have a long que.
> 
> My friend who is a doctor got the invite in 48 hours last week.


Hi ram,

You are right, my response was for the specific SOL - 263111 ( Computer Network and System Engineer).

-manu


----------



## ikrammd

That's not good news  

My friend with the same ACS code who had submitted this December 2014 he got it in like 12 hours. With 60 points and has also got his grant this feb 17th.

The only delay was the CO to be assigned and everything was quick as he had all his PCC Medical etc done. The only difference is he had completed 1 professional year in Australia and 5 points for that.

Maybe there are many applicants now.


----------



## manU22

ikrammd said:


> That's not good news
> 
> My friend with the same ACS code who had submitted this December 2014 he got it in like 12 hours. With 60 points and has also got his grant this feb 17th.
> 
> The only delay was the CO to be assigned and everything was quick as he had all his PCC Medical etc done. The only difference is he had completed 1 professional year in Australia and 5 points for that.
> 
> Maybe there are many applicants now.



Your thoughts are not incorrect at least it happened with me as I had an Australia visit(see my timelines in signature) though I could not claim points for the Australia stay. This could be one factor among others.


----------



## Mimi4Au

Hii

My agent will be submitting the EOI tomo under the ICT security specialist 262112 to Vic state. I hve 65 point. Hoping for the best. 

Will I be eligible for this month last EOI round?


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Mimi4Au said:


> Hii
> 
> My agent will be submitting the EOI tomo under the ICT security specialist 262112 to Vic state. I hve 65 point. Hoping for the best.
> 
> Will I be eligible for this month last EOI round?


yes.. n inshallah u will get invite on 24th itself..


----------



## sameer7106

Hi friends,

What are my chances to get the invite for visa subclass 190 for South Australia with 60 points?? Please see my signature for job code and eoi submitted date.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## batcoder0619

indian1988 said:


> age 26 : 30
> PTE-A : 10
> Degree qualification: 15
> Family sponsor : 10
> ===
> Total========= 65


You should be able to get invite next round.


----------



## indian1988

batcoder0619 said:


> You should be able to get invite next round.


is it?...well than it would be great.. thank you for the reply :fingerscrossed:


----------



## indian1988

batcoder0619 said:


> You should be able to get invite next round.


Hi batcoder,

BTW, why do you think that i can get invite in the next round?

Thank you.


----------



## KeeDa

KeeDa signed into this club now. Submitted EOI with 75 points eace:


----------



## sameer7106

sameer7106 said:


> hi friends,
> 
> what are my chances to get the invite for visa subclass 190 for south australia with 60 points?? Please see my signature for job code and eoi submitted date.
> 
> Regards
> sameer


*anyone??*


----------



## batcoder0619

indian1988 said:


> Hi batcoder,
> 
> BTW, why do you think that i can get invite in the next round?
> 
> Thank you.


65 pointers usually get invited in next round.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

since I'm new to this forum can someone tell me how do we get invited for 189. 
I mean invitations are given throughout the day (24th April) or just at the beginning of the day or at midnight as the clock strikes 12:00 (IST 7:30 pm) invitations are sent out.

How does it work


----------



## manU22

Same reply as given in the other thread.

Welcome to the forum. Invitations are sent immediately after midnight Australia time and gets over in a few minutes since its an automated process. It is not sent through out the day. This part is applicable to 189 and not 190. The invites are sent to the email registered during EOI submission. A person can also check it after logging in to Skillselect where the status would change to "Invited/Invite".

Questions are welcome.

-manu



mhdnajamuddin said:


> since I'm new to this forum can someone tell me how do we get invited for 189.
> I mean invitations are given throughout the day (24th April) or just at the beginning of the day or at midnight as the clock strikes 12:00 (IST 7:30 pm) invitations are sent out.
> 
> How does it work


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

manU22 said:


> Same reply as given in the other thread.
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Invitations are sent immediately after midnight Australia time and gets over in a few minutes since its an automated process. It is not sent through out the day. This part is applicable to 189 and not 190. The invites are sent to the email registered during EOI submission. A person can also check it after logging in to Skillselect where the status would change to "Invited/Invite".
> 
> Questions are welcome.
> 
> -manu


Thanks manu for your reply. I hope I get invited today. I applied for 189 on 16th April with 60 points for ANZSCO 263111 ......:fingerscrossed:


----------



## manU22

mhdnajamuddin said:


> Thanks manu for your reply. I hope I get invited today. I applied for 189 on 16th April with 60 points for ANZSCO 263111 ......:fingerscrossed:


All the best and hope you get it. If not this you will get it soon. Cheers.


----------



## indian1988

batcoder0619 said:


> 65 pointers usually get invited in next round.


well hopefully i get :fingers crossed:


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

Hi Guys,

I received NSW 190 invitation today morning 
65 points (including partner skills)
I submitted EOI for NSW on 16/02/2015 with 60 points and updated it with 65 (5 points for Partner skills) on 16/04/2015


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



indian1988 said:


> well hopefully i get :fingers crossed:


Can you some body help me what are the forms to be filled for applying 489 visa and whether I have to upload, fill and submit visa application one time or can come later for after half way finished.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

My agent applied for me... can i check the status of invitation ???
I am helpless in this regard



manU22 said:


> Same reply as given in the other thread.
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Invitations are sent immediately after midnight Australia time and gets over in a few minutes since its an automated process. It is not sent through out the day. This part is applicable to 189 and not 190. The invites are sent to the email registered during EOI submission. A person can also check it after logging in to Skillselect where the status would change to "Invited/Invite".
> 
> Questions are welcome.
> 
> -manu


----------



## manU22

nitinmoudgil said:


> My agent applied for me... can i check the status of invitation ???
> I am helpless in this regard


Then probably you will need to check with him on Friday IST.


----------



## KeeDa

nitinmoudgil said:


> My agent applied for me... can i check the status of invitation ???
> I am helpless in this regard


Get the userID and password from your agent.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Ask your agent to Share the USER ID and PWD.

Regards,
Jeetendra



nitinmoudgil said:


> My agent applied for me... can i check the status of invitation ???
> I am helpless in this regard


----------



## armanvp

In exactly 47 minutes, we will know who's in and who's out!


----------



## Jeeten#80

*All The Best to Everyone Involved!!!*


Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| 10 minutes to go |||*


Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## armanvp

Here it goes..


----------



## Gaut

No invite so far for me! Most probably need to wait until July!!


----------



## hari_sudhan

Invited


----------



## armanvp

Got an invite at 65 points for 261312


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra




hari_sudhan said:


> Invited


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra



armanvp said:


> Got an invite at 65 points for 261312


----------



## ikrammd

Congrats guys. I'm waiting for mine. Maybe next round  263111 60 points


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

ikrammd said:


> Congrats guys. I'm waiting for mine. Maybe next round  263111 60 points


when did you apply for EOI


----------



## hari_sudhan

Jeeten#80 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra


Thanks Jeetendra !


----------



## ikrammd

18th April for 189 only


----------



## ikrammd

mhdnajamuddin said:


> when did you apply for EOI


How many points do you have?


----------



## TanuPatel

Invited  - 2631 category !


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations !!!

ALL THE BEST!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra



TanuPatel said:


> Invited  - 2631 category !


----------



## TanuPatel

Thanks a lot Jeetendra !


Jeeten#80 said:


> Congratulations !!!
> 
> ALL THE BEST!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra


----------



## Vicky2015

Ceiling for 2613 can reach today. What's say?


----------



## pendi

Hi guys,
I was wondering if anyone can help me with checklist for 189 visa?? Like what are all the documents I need.

Thanks.


----------



## manU22

pendi said:


> Hi guys,
> I was wondering if anyone can help me with checklist for 189 visa?? Like what are all the documents I need.
> 
> Thanks.


Congratulations. 

Here you go, this list is already published in this forum. It contains most of the information to file the visa.

Steps and documents required for PR filing(last step): After you get the invite to file for visa.

1. Visa application, contains about 16-17 pages (varies based on your credentials), that you need to carefully fill in before submitting it. You need to enter all details such as education, passport, work, ietls, etc. that you already filled in EOI. Most of your details might be the duplicates of the same in EOI.

2. After filling all the pages, in last page, you can see "Pay visa fees" button along with the fees you need o pay. for a single candidate, it will be 3520, for instance and the fees vary according to number of applicants you include.

3. Now, you need to pay visa fees. On successful payment, you could see a transaction reference number that you must have a copy or save it right away, this is very important. After a day or so, you will get an email from skill select with receipt for visa fees.

4. Now create an immiaccount and import your visa application there. Now you should attach all your documents to prove your claims made towards education, english, work experience, age, and so on. There will be a button "attach document". if you click it, it will direct you to browse a location where you can choose the file you wish to upload. Once you choose, it will be attached and you could see the same document under "List of documents attached" section. This section is available in the bottom of immiaccount's homepage.

5. i recommend everyone to create a folder named "Australia visa application" and then sub-folders such as "education, experience, age, and so on" to avoid uploading wrong documents on wrong section. this way, you ould ensure you upload correct documents under right sections.

6. you may go for medical examinations and PCC now. For medical examination, you could see a link" organize your medical requirements/examination" and once you click it you will be redirected to a new window where you need to fill in few details and you need to submit it resulting in the e-medical referral letter with HAP ID (save this). You need to print this letter and choose the medical panel hospitals that is nearby you and call them to get an appointment to carry out your medical exam. You can ask them what are the documents should be carried out with you while appearing for health exam. Generally, you need to carry with 4 passport size photos, copy and original passport, e medical letter, and of course medical fees (ha aha ha)

7. You can get an appointment for PCC on website "Passport seva kendra". Take the print out of this appointment and go to PSK. this is a smooth process and you will get PCC within a day if your current address and the address mention on your [passport are same. If they are different, you may need to wait for about 2-4 weeks to get PCC.

8. Now attach the receipt of medical examination fees payment and PCC. wait for visa grant letter from Case officer. If case officer needs few more documents or clarification, he/she will always get back to you. No worries.


For Main applicant
1) University transcripts
2) University degree cert
3) University_grade_card
4) Assessment_Letter_ACS
5) Higher_sec_school_cert
6) IELTS_TRF certificate
7) Secondary_school_cert
8) Form80 ***
9) Identification_cards(ID cards from different countries)
10) Passport
11) Experience Letter in company Letter head
12) Reference letter(with detail of roles etc) from my managers in stamp paper ,along with it i attached business card of the manager(wherever possible)
13) Payslip for all the companies (at-least few months payslip from each employer,CO generally never asks for entire payslip from each company)
14) Tax details wherever applicable ( e.g. form 16 from India).
15) Company offer letters
16) Promotion letters
17) Appreciation letters
18) Relieving letter
19) PCC


----------



## manU22

TanuPatel said:


> Thanks a lot Jeetendra !


Congratulations to everyone who received the invite.


----------



## aks.amitsahu

TanuPatel said:


> Invited  - 2631 category !


Congratulations Tanu, ,  . Could please tell me ur points & was it 263111 category .

I have applied under the same on 1 April .

Cheers
Amit


----------



## Mumbai2Aus

Got invite email at 7:45 PM Indian time. See signature for details


----------



## manU22

Mumbai2Aus said:


> Got invite email at 7:45 PM Indian time. See signature for details


Congrats and all the best


----------



## Inf_18

Hi Friends,

I have a query, can someone kindly help?

While submitting EOI can claim points for an distance MBA (PGDBA) done from Symbiosis Center for distance learning?

Thanks,
Indrajit


----------



## TanuPatel

Thanks aks.amitsahu..

Yes the same category with 65 points..hope this helps.

All the best to you..!



aks.amitsahu said:


> Congratulations Tanu, ,  . Could please tell me ur points & was it 263111 category .
> 
> I have applied under the same on 1 April .
> 
> Cheers
> Amit


----------



## manU22

Hi,

Have this qualification assessed and then you can claim the points for it. Correspondence is accepted for qualification. Which code are you applying also makes a difference, like MBA would not be close for a Software Engineer job code but will be considered for a BA.

-manu 



Inf_18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a query, can someone kindly help?
> 
> While submitting EOI can claim points for an distance MBA (PGDBA) done from Symbiosis Center for distance learning?
> 
> Thanks,
> Indrajit


----------



## ichaniya

Hello to all the great people here.
i have submitted my EOI on 17th april for external Auditor(2212) with 60 points. Can someone please tell me when will i possibly be able to get an invitation? as i don't know how to make it up from visa cut off dates and all that.. Any help will be highly appreciated. "Thanking you kindly"


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

_can someone tell me what are my chances of getting invitation on 8th May_ :eyebrows:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skilled - 189, 190

SOL - 263111 ( Computer Network and System Engineer)

*189 EOI submitted - 16/04/2015 (60 points)*

ACS - 16/02/2015
PTE - A - 23/01/2015 (L- 83, R- 78, W- 78, S-90)

Awaiting invitation


----------



## KeeDa

This is how numbers for 2613 category have unfolded in 2015:

30.Jan: 3237/ 5005 and 15 days of backlog cleared.
13.Feb: 3627/ 5005 and 07 days of backlog cleared.
27.Feb: 3999/ 5005 and 10 days of backlog cleared.
13.Mar: 4224/ 5005 and 12 days of backlog cleared.
27.Mar: 4505/ 5005 and 08 days of backlog cleared. 500 invites left.
10.Apr: 4737/ 5005 and 12 days of backlog cleared. 268 invites left.
24.Apr: 5005/ 5005 and 08 days of backlog cleared. ** --> Assumption only. *Not* the official figures.

Using this data, 2613 applicants should be able to calculate the average applicants per day and calculate how long it would take for you to get an invite. Even then, it will never be accurate as we would never know the real number of applicants between the last cut-off and your EOI submitted date, and never know the number of applicants waiting with points more than you.

Edit: Numbers are from my own tracking for my occupation. Such data is not available on skillselect results (although some part of it is). So, please don't ask about other occupations. I don't have numbers for other occupations.


----------



## Vicky2015

KeeDa said:


> This is how numbers for 2613 category have unfolded in 2015:
> 
> 30.Jan: 3237/ 5005 and 15 days of backlog cleared.
> 13.Feb: 3627/ 5005 and 07 days of backlog cleared.
> 27.Feb: 3999/ 5005 and 10 days of backlog cleared.
> 13.Mar: 4224/ 5005 and 12 days of backlog cleared.
> 27.Mar: 4505/ 5005 and 08 days of backlog cleared. 500 invites left.
> 10.Apr: 4737/ 5005 and 12 days of backlog cleared. 268 invites left.
> 24.Apr: 5005/ 5005 and 08 days of backlog cleared. ** --> Assumption only. *Not* the official figures.
> 
> Using this data, 2613 applicants should be able to calculate the average applicants per day and calculate how long it would take for you to get an invite. Even then, it will never be accurate as we would never know the real number of applicants between the last cut-off and your EOI submitted date, and never know the number of applicants waiting with points more than you.
> 
> Edit: Numbers are from my own tracking for my occupation. Such data is not available on skillselect results (although some part of it is). So, please don't ask about other occupations. I don't have numbers for other occupations.


Thanks for this explanations buddy. Can I ask 2 questions on it to understand it better:

1. 15 days of backlogs clear mean they gave the invite to all applications in that 15 days of period irrespective of points.

2. If 10 April draw shows last visa effect date 12 March with 60 points what does exactly mean to that? Is it they have given invite to all above 60 pointers & 60 pointers till applications submitted by 12 March?


----------



## KeeDa

Vicky2015 said:


> Thanks for this explanations buddy. Can I ask 2 questions on it to understand it better:
> 
> 1. 15 days of backlogs clear mean they gave the invite to all applications in that 15 days of period irrespective of points.
> 
> 2. If 10 April draw shows last visa effect date 12 March with 60 points what does exactly mean to that? Is it they have given invite to all above 60 pointers & 60 pointers till applications submitted by 12 March?


The term backlog is the amount (number of) candidates with 60 points who have submitted the EOI (but not received an invite yet).

1. 15 days of backlog cleared means all candidates who filed the EOI between the last_cut-off date till last_cut-off_date + 15 days and with 60 points got the invitation. Anyone with 65+ points too got an invitation irrespective of when they filed the EOI (but at least a minute before the result date 00:00). Lets take an example from the latest EOI rounds. The EOI result from 10-April said applicants with 60 points who had filed the EOI on or before 12-March have been invited. This 12-March is known as the cut-off date. The cut-off from an earlier round (27-March) was 28-Feb. Thus, 10-April round sent out invites to all 60 pointer applicants between 28-Feb to 12-March (and thus, we say, 12 days of backlog was cleared during the 10-April round). Similarly, going by forum posts, it seems 20-March was the cut-off for the 24-April round, and thus, we can say that 24-April round cleared 08 days of backlog. Those with 60 points who filed EOI on 21-March (or later) haven't received any invite, and they will continue to remain in the queue (i.e. backlog).

2. Correct. But, do note that the date is talking about only 60 pointers. Anyone with 65+ points would have received an invite on 10-Apr even if s/he had filed the EOI just a minute before the clock ticked 10-Apr 00:00


----------



## Vicky2015

KeeDa said:


> Vicky2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this explanations buddy. Can I ask 2 questions on it to understand it better:
> 
> 1. 15 days of backlogs clear mean they gave the invite to all applications in that 15 days of period irrespective of points.
> 
> 2. If 10 April draw shows last visa effect date 12 March with 60 points what does exactly mean to that? Is it they have given invite to all above 60 pointers & 60 pointers till applications submitted by 12 March?
> 
> 
> 
> The term backlog is the amount (number of) candidates with 60 points who have submitted the EOI (but not received an invite yet).
> 
> 1. 15 days of backlog cleared means all candidates who filed the EOI between the last_cut-off date till last_cut-off_date + 15 days and with 60 points got the invitation. Anyone with 65+ points too got an invitation irrespective of when they filed the EOI (but at least a minute before the result date 00:00). Lets take an example from the latest EOI rounds. The EOI result from 10-April said applicants with 60 points who had filed the EOI on or before 12-March have been invited. This 12-March is known as the cut-off date. The cut-off from an earlier round (27-March) was 28-Feb. Thus, 10-April round sent out invites to all 60 pointer applicants between 28-Feb to 12-March (and thus, we say, 12 days of backlog was cleared during the 10-April round). Similarly, going by forum posts, it seems 20-March was the cut-off for the 24-April round, and thus, we can say that 24-April round cleared 08 days of backlog. Those with 60 points who filed EOI on 21-March (or later) haven't received any invite, and they will continue to remain in the queue (i.e. backlog).
> 
> 2. Correct. But, do note that the date is talking about only 60 pointers. Anyone with 65+ points would have received an invite on 10-Apr even if s/he had filed the EOI just a minute before the clock ticked 10-Apr 00:00
Click to expand...

This is the best response I ever received from anyone till now. Thanks a lot for your response and my best wishes with you.


----------



## Archana.r

*EOI filed with 60 points*

Hello everybody,

I filed my EOI yesterday with 60 points for 261313. I see that there are only about 258 slots remaining for this skill. 
I missed on getting 20 points in PTE-A by 2 marks, so rewriting the test again on 28th April. I scored 90 in speaking, 84 in Listening, 82 in Reading and 77 in Writing. 
What are the chances of me getting an invite with 60 points considering I fail to get the 20 points in PTE-A in my second attempt too.


----------



## KeeDa

Archana.r said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I filed my EOI yesterday with 60 points for 261313. I see that there are only about 258 slots remaining for this skill.
> I missed on getting 20 points in PTE-A by 2 marks, so rewriting the test again on 28th April. I scored 90 in speaking, 84 in Listening, 82 in Reading and 77 in Writing.
> What are the chances of me getting an invite with 60 points considering I fail to get the 20 points in PTE-A in my second attempt too.


Welcome to the forums. It is (or rather was) 268 and not 258, and this is a number from 10-April EOI round results. Results from yesterdays (24-Apr) have not yet been updated online, but from what all here believe, most probably, those 268 seats have also been given out yesterday. Can't say for sure though, but it seems so.

Chances: Navigate one page back to #1961 where I have posted one possible (but approximate) way to know when you might get invited after July-2015.


----------



## UKSLAUS

HI ALL,

Is there anyone who's been invited after all the others have, am just trying to understand what's happened to mine as my agent is absolutely clueless. 

I was expecting to see the invite through 24 April round but I didn't receive it though my EOI was submitted on 13th of March by the agent.


----------



## Archana.r

Thanks KeeDa,

So unfortunate! Is there any bleak chance that I could get an invite before July? I have heard that there are some invites sent out on pro-rata basis. Any idea about that? I will anyway try to improve my points with the PTE-A. Can't believe my luck! 
___________________________________________________________________________
189 | 261313 | PTE-A: Proficient, 10 points | EOI: 60 points 23-04-2015


----------



## KeeDa

I have never understood how the pro-rata thing works. By definition, if 500 seats were remaining when the occupation was declared as allocated into pro-rata system, then DIBP should have consumed up this 500 by distributing the invites in such a way that they last until June end. However, we saw the fate of 2611 (ICT BA) occupation earlier this year. It too was declared pro-rata, and within a couple of months (by Jan-2015) all invites from this occupation were given out and a notice put up on skillselect page as:


> Occupation ceiling for ICT Business and Systems Analysts (ANZSCO 2611) has been reached and no further invitations will be issued for this occupation for the Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled – Regional provisional (subclass 489) until the next financial year.


I also had this thought that for a few invites sent out earlier that do not end up in visa lodgement and end up being elapsed, might get added to the quota/ pool again. But, even that does not seem to happen.

Therefore, if the ceiling value has really reached in yesterday's round, then certainly a notice (such as the above one) will be put up to officially declare that 2613 applicants should look out for the new year beginning July-2015.


----------



## Archana.r

Do you think I should try the 190? 

__________________________________________________ _________________________
189 | 261313 | PTE-A: Proficient, 10 points | EOI: 60 points 23-04-2015


----------



## KeeDa

From what I have read so far in the NSW and VIC SS threads, 190 as a 2613 in the most sought-after states (NSW and VIC), with 60 points - would take a long time to get, if not impossible to get. VIC, I've heard, would just acknowledge the request for nomination, but later reject it. I am not too sure. You will have to study the state specific threads. But yes, theoretically, the ceiling values do not apply for visa 190, and even if an occupation has reached the ceiling value, state sponsorship is still an option.


----------



## Vicky2015

KeeDa said:


> Archana.r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everybody,
> 
> I filed my EOI yesterday with 60 points for 261313. I see that there are only about 258 slots remaining for this skill.
> I missed on getting 20 points in PTE-A by 2 marks, so rewriting the test again on 28th April. I scored 90 in speaking, 84 in Listening, 82 in Reading and 77 in Writing.
> What are the chances of me getting an invite with 60 points considering I fail to get the 20 points in PTE-A in my second attempt too.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forums. It is (or rather was) 268 and not 258, and this is a number from 10-April EOI round results. Results from yesterdays (24-Apr) have not yet been updated online, but from what all here believe, most probably, those 268 seats have also been given out yesterday. Can't say for sure though, but it seems so.
> 
> Chances: Navigate one page back to #1961 where I have posted one possible (but approximate) way to know when you might get invited after July-2015.
Click to expand...

Hi KeeDa,

Thanks for sharing the backlog data for 2613. But this backlog may not come into the effect at all in July 2 draws because then system would have April May & June data with more than 60 pointers. What's say?


----------



## UKSLAUS

*Mess up*

Hi Keeda,
Finally got to the bottom of things, as it seems my agent hasn't submitted my application till 06/04/15 though she kept saying she did it in 13/03/15. What a mess, as per things stand now, I guess I wouldn't be getting an invite probably before June, unless am gonna be extremely lucky.

Thanks for the support.
J


----------



## KeeDa

UKSLAUS said:


> Hi Keeda,
> Finally got to the bottom of things, as it seems my agent hasn't submitted my application till 06/04/15 though she kept saying she did it in 13/03/15. What a mess, as per things stand now, I guess I wouldn't be getting an invite probably before June, unless am gonna be extremely lucky.
> 
> Thanks for the support.
> J


As replied elsewhere:



KeeDa said:


> I thought so.
> 
> With 20-March as the possible current cut-off, and assuming all software related applicants out of the picture for now, it would mean that the 1200 invites that DIBP has to send during each EOI round would now contain more invites from other occupations like yours. There are just 17 days between 20-March and 06-Apr, and if this much backlog does not get cleared on 08-May, then for sure it will be on 29-May. Which means, you should have your invite on 29-May.
> 
> Edit: I think there is a provision with MARA (the organization) to appeal/ complain against your agent and get a full refund of the fees paid. Maybe you should look at that option and take over the whole process out from them and do it all by yourself.


----------



## KeeDa

Vicky2015 said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> Thanks for sharing the backlog data for 2613. But this backlog may not come into the effect at all in July 2 draws because then system would have April May & June data with more than 60 pointers. What's say?


Exactly. First round of July might be dominated by 65+ pointers. Statistically, there have not been as many 65+ applicants to take over both the rounds from July though. Maybe just the first round. Maybe not, because with time now in hand, 60 pointers might try their hands on improving their English scores, and with the speed of PTE-A, it has become even more easier I suppose. So who knows, you might be correct in saying that July would go out to all with 65+ points.


----------



## sjyardley

*Processing Times for EOI*

Hello there

I've been reading this forum and it's a great source of information - Thank you for this..

My husband has submitted the EOI on 11th of April with 60 points under PR189 Visa for ANZSCO NOM OCC – METAL MACHINIST (323214)

Do anyone know what the process time is likely to be? I know that isn't definite date but it would just give us an idea?

Kind regards

Sarah :juggle:


----------



## msgforsunil

*Thanks to all for helping me in getting the Invite*

I am elated to say that I got the invite.

I would to like thank each and every forum member who have helped me like gurumurthal, espresso, mainak, Mroks, nicemathan, sivakumar s s, MaxTheWolf, funkyzoom, sanjaynair, ambyboy..(to name a few) who have been extremely phenomenal in helping me out in clarifying all my doubts all the time. You made my life much easier and it would have been certainly extremely difficult without your help.

Thanks for making a difference in other lives. Reminded me of "Pay It Forward" movie.

One baby step is over and more to follow(Visa, getting job, settling...)


Cheers!!!
Sunil Kumar


----------



## pori37

hi
can you please share roles and responsibilities shared to ACS 261111 and employment reference letter( affadivit) submitted documents independently without agent as im btech ece and i worked as a SE for two years and later as a Business analyst so can i declare from begining of my education as Business analyst as i understand ACS will deduct 4 years if u submit as Business analyst for electronics engineering 
help me in ACS submission 
requesting stamp paper formats and statuatory declarations if you dont mind blocking company names and personal details atleast so that i can get it done in similar format 
want to take advise from ACS positive assessment people and also do i need to mention roles and responsibilities of software engineer for two years in reference letter and last 6 years i have been working as a business analyst so will ACS consider first two years or last 6 years and leaving me with 2 years experience

how strong will be my case with three stautory declarations from colleagues reference as first two years companies i worked are three which were closed 

Is there any one applied like these 

please let me know shall i show that experience or disgard


----------



## msgforsunil

*Using travel card to make Visa payment fees*

It appears that the travel card is the best option to pay the Visa fees. 

Axis bank does not provide travel card without visa/ticket.
ICICI provides the travel card without visa/ticket. However, the travel card can be loaded with a maximum upper limit of 10k dollars per annum. 

Please suggest which other banks in Bangalore provide travel card without Visa/ticket with more details?

Appreciate an earlier response.

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## sameer7106

msgforsunil said:


> It appears that the travel card is the best option to pay the Visa fees.
> 
> Axis bank does not provide travel card without visa/ticket.
> ICICI provides the travel card without visa/ticket. However, the travel card can be loaded with a maximum upper limit of 10k dollars per annum.
> 
> Please suggest which other banks in Bangalore provide travel card without Visa/ticket with more details?
> 
> Appreciate an earlier response.
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


Hi Sunil,

Congrats for your invite  I guess HDFC BANK also gives the travel card without visa and ticket. *Do negotiate with the rates while loading your travel card as almost all the banks have a margin of INR 1-1.5 per dollar* (Why am saying this because i was into banking profession and approve the waivers to some of my customers upto the extent of 10 paisa from IBR), you will end up saving 5k-7k per travel card if you negotiate with the rates.

Also, just to suggest the *second best option to pay the visa fees* is to get the credit card against the FD as most of the banks give 85% of the FD as a credit limit. Why i am suggesting this because with this option you'll get many benifits like :

1) FD interest on your FD
2) Interest free period of 45 days to pay up your expense (though its hard for many of us to pay it upfront but then we got other options to pay it as well  )
3) Flexi pay option - we can convert the same into 3 to 24 months of EMI (By doing this it wont be a hole in our pockets)
4) While paying the visa fees we will earn the cashback points on our card which we can redeem to settle our bill - This redemption of points will give us the benefit of around INR 4K
5 ) will improve the credit rating at CIBIL (though after moving to OZ we dont need cibil rating) :eyebrows:

I have just mentioned the ways by which we can save atleast INR 5000-8000 on our visa fees. I hope that many of us will get benefited with this post :fingerscrossed:

All the best to everyone!!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## msgforsunil

sameer7106 said:


> Hi Sunil,
> 
> Congrats for your invite  I guess HDFC BANK also gives the travel card without visa and ticket. *Do negotiate with the rates while loading your travel card as almost all the banks have a margin of INR 1-1.5 per dollar* (Why am saying this because i was into banking profession and approve the waivers to some of my customers upto the extent of 10 paisa from IBR), you will end up saving 5k-7k per travel card if you negotiate with the rates.
> 
> Also, just to suggest the *second best option to pay the visa fees* is to get the credit card against the FD as most of the banks give 85% of the FD as a credit limit. Why i am suggesting this because with this option you'll get many benifits like :
> 
> 1) FD interest on your FD
> 2) Interest free period of 45 days to pay up your expense (though its hard for many of us to pay it upfront but then we got other options to pay it as well  )
> 3) Flexi pay option - we can convert the same into 3 to 24 months of EMI (By doing this it wont be a hole in our pockets)
> 4) While paying the visa fees we will earn the cashback points on our card which we can redeem to settle our bill - This redemption of points will give us the benefit of around INR 4K
> 5 ) will improve the credit rating at CIBIL (though after moving to OZ we dont need cibil rating) :eyebrows:
> 
> I have just mentioned the ways by which we can save atleast INR 5000-8000 on our visa fees. I hope that many of us will get benefited with this post :fingerscrossed:
> 
> All the best to everyone!!
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Oh my god!!! Awesome thought Sameer. Liked your response.

I am confused with the payment option.

I am applying for Visa for my family(2 adults, 2 kids) and it costs the below as per IMMI site

1. Rs 3,97,200
OR
2. AUD 7040

However, when I convert AUD to INR, its comes to INR 3,37,920(considering exchange rate as 48 rs for AUD)

So essentially I end up paying Rs 3,97,200, if I make the payment in INR or AUD7,040(INR 3,37,920).


Isn't paying by travellers card a cheaper option, since I save approximately 50K INR?

Am I missing something? Please clarify.

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## sameer7106

msgforsunil said:


> Oh my god!!! Awesome thought Sameer. Liked your response.
> 
> I am confused with the payment option.
> 
> I am applying for Visa for my family(2 adults, 2 kids) and it costs the below as per IMMI site
> 
> 1. Rs 3,97,200
> OR
> 2. AUD 7040
> 
> However, when I convert AUD to INR, its comes to INR 3,37,920(considering exchange rate as 48 rs for AUD)
> 
> So essentially I end up paying Rs 3,97,200, if I make the payment in INR or AUD7,040(INR 3,37,920).
> 
> 
> Isn't paying by travellers card a cheaper option, since I save approximately 50K INR?
> 
> Am I missing something? Please clarify.
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar



Hi sunil,

in your case i certainly say that by paying through travellers card will be a better option only if, you can get the negotiated rates as in AUD ITS approx 7000 and margin is approx 1-1.5 so if you manage to get the aud loaded with only 30-40 paisa margin then you end up saving 7000 straight away (but still you paid the bank 3500 Plus traveller card charges).

Now if you pay through credit card against FD then for the spend of approx 4 lacs you will get 10 points for per INR 100 spend (as in foreign currency payments most of the bank give either 5 points or 10 points) so you will get 20000- 40000 points and 2000 points is worth INR 500.

Make an educative choice mate 

Reagrds
Sameer


----------



## msgforsunil

*Card Payment?*

Please let me know, if anyone has done the Visa payment in the recent past. If yes, kindly let me know on the below.

1. Card type: Credit/Debit
2. Bank
3. Total Amount paid
4. No of family members including yourself(Adults=? and Kids=?)
5. Date of payment

You may PM me the above data as well.

Thanks in advance!
Sunil Kumar


----------



## TheAussie

Hello all, Posting a query on behalf of my friend. My friend has lodged the visa application today and wants to take the medical appointment.However, he can't see the Organize Health link in his immi account. Does it reflect post a lag?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Read This (your query is answered here):

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/364417-subclass-190-time-lines.html#post7004074

Regards,
Jeetendra



mhdnajamuddin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> yesterday morning I received an invite from NSW and today morning I received an invite from victoria for 263111 with 65 points (including partner skills)
> 
> It states that I need to apply for visa.
> 
> I have a few questions
> 
> 1) Can someone provide me with the list of documents to be uploaded.
> 
> 2) when do we have to pay the visa fees
> 
> 3) how much time does it take to get visa


----------



## Mrudangid

Hello There.
Could Someone apprise how to start with Visa 190 or 189, I am intended to move Australia.
Best.


----------



## KeeDa

Mrudangid said:


> Hello There.
> Could Someone apprise how to start with Visa 190 or 189, I am intended to move Australia.
> Best.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view.html


----------



## manU22

TheAussie said:


> Hello all, Posting a query on behalf of my friend. My friend has lodged the visa application today and wants to take the medical appointment.However, he can't see the Organize Health link in his immi account. Does it reflect post a lag?


Yes there is a delay but not more than a day.


----------



## Jeeten#80

The IMMI website sometimes behaves in a strange manner.

So give it a day or to be updated.

Regards,
Jeetendra




TheAussie said:


> Hello all, Posting a query on behalf of my friend. My friend has lodged the visa application today and wants to take the medical appointment.However, he can't see the Organize Health link in his immi account. Does it reflect post a lag?


----------



## ahmad_azab

Dear all,

I am really happy to join this forum and looking forward to be an active member here.

I have an inquiry regarding the ACS assessment. I am a bit confused in what to apply for, Post Australian Study Skills Assessment or Skills Assessment?

My situation is as follow:

- I have finished my Bachelor in computer engineer in 2008, back in my country Jordan

- I worked for 3 years and 4 months (2009-2012) back in my country as a network engineer.

- I have attained my CCNA and CCNP, however they are expired now.

- I started my PhD here in Australia in 2012, and submitted my thesis a month ago. waiting for my results now.

I was thinking to apply as a skilled assessment for my bachelor, work experience and cisco certificate since it might give me the 5 point work experience. But I am a bit concerned if I don't assess my PhD, it will not be counted for my PR application.....

Any advice?

Many thanks


----------



## vinu.raju

Hello All,

I have submitted the EOI for Victoria, however after i clicked submit i got a error message: *There was an error uploading the file for file upload section "Please attach your Skill(s) assessment" like wise i got the error message for "English language test" "Declaration" "detailed resume" & "Additional Attachment"
when checked in "Manage Your Account" the form was not available.
Also I did not get any email confirmation as to the form has been submitted.
Checked with the consultant he is saying not to worry the form has been submitted & i will receive confirmation in an hour or two if not in weeks time ill receive email from Victoria if the form is not submitted correctly.
Need Expert advise on this if the application was correctly submitted or not.

Regards,
Raju


----------



## msgforsunil

*Questions on filling of Visa application*

Kindly clarify the below question related to filling of Visa application.

1. Expression of interest date: Should it be "Date submitted:"(16/04/2015) or "EOI Date of Submission"(Initially it was 16/04/2015 and again was resubmitted with changes on 17/04/2015)

2. Are my PTE results shared with DIAC or do I need to take some action explicitly? Please share more details on this.

3. My wife is currently house wife. She earlier had working experience. Should I mention her working experience as part of the application? If yes, what are the supporting documents that I need to provide? I have not claimed any points for her.

4. I had been in Canada for approximately 3 months. Should I mention it as part of the application?

Thank you


----------



## sukritv9

Hi expats,

I have 60 points without state nomination for 261313 occupation and I have filed for 189 on 17th april but no ita yet, shall I tell my consultant to apply for 190 as well to be on safer side. Maybe ceiling would be full for 189 and I have to wait for 2 more months. If I get ita for 190 NSW, I know it will block my 189? How quickly will I get ita for 190 if I have 65 points including state sponsorship? In worst case if I don't get ita for 190 as well till July 2015, will I get an invite for 189 when new list will be updated for 2016 intake for 2613 occupation? Please suggest as I am in dilemma and tired of waiting?


----------



## manU22

Hi, please stick with 189 as there is no certainty about 190. Its my view.



sukritv9 said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I have 60 points without state nomination for 261313 occupation and I have filed for 189 on 17th april but no ita yet, shall I tell my consultant to apply for 190 as well to be on safer side. Maybe ceiling would be full for 189 and I have to wait for 2 more months. If I get ita for 190 NSW, I know it will block my 189? How quickly will I get ita for 190 if I have 65 points including state sponsorship? In worst case if I don't get ita for 190 as well till July 2015, will I get an invite for 189 when new list will be updated for 2016 intake for 2613 occupation? Please suggest as I am in dilemma and tired of waiting?


----------



## Vicky2015

sukritv9 said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I have 60 points without state nomination for 261313 occupation and I have filed for 189 on 17th april but no ita yet, shall I tell my consultant to apply for 190 as well to be on safer side. Maybe ceiling would be full for 189 and I have to wait for 2 more months. If I get ita for 190 NSW, I know it will block my 189? How quickly will I get ita for 190 if I have 65 points including state sponsorship? In worst case if I don't get ita for 190 as well till July 2015, will I get an invite for 189 when new list will be updated for 2016 intake for 2613 occupation? Please suggest as I am in dilemma and tired of waiting?


You can submitted your EOI for both 189 & 190-NSW. You will get invite from NSW for sure by May end. I have seen the trend there, people(261313) with 55 points are getting invites and you have 60 points, you will get on priority in next draw. So go for both 189 & 190 which invite comes first grab it.


----------



## Jeeten#80

It seems your are confused between *EOI* and *VIC SS Nomination Application*.

As for EOI we don't have to submit any documents.
Where as for VIC SS Nomination Application, we have to submit ALL the documents as indicated in your Post.

After submitting your VIC SS Nomination Application, you would receive an acknowledgement email within a weeks time if everything is in place and no further information is required by the VIC SS processing department. 
The Acknowledgment email would contain you Reference Number for tracking your application with the department, if you don't get your outcome within 12 weeks.

Know you have done your part, so just relax.

Regards,
Jeetendra




vinu.raju said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have submitted the EOI for Victoria, however after i clicked submit i got a error message: *There was an error uploading the file for file upload section "Please attach your Skill(s) assessment" like wise i got the error message for "English language test" "Declaration" "detailed resume" & "Additional Attachment"
> when checked in "Manage Your Account" the form was not available.
> Also I did not get any email confirmation as to the form has been submitted.
> Checked with the consultant he is saying not to worry the form has been submitted & i will receive confirmation in an hour or two if not in weeks time ill receive email from Victoria if the form is not submitted correctly.
> Need Expert advise on this if the application was correctly submitted or not.
> 
> Regards,
> Raju


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Subclass 189 -*
For this year you won't get an invitation as the Quota would have been exhausted in 24th April 2015 invitation round. We should know the outcome by tomorrow. IF quota isn't exhausted, then it would get exhausted in 8th May round. Also there are other 60 pointers who are ahead of you.
*BUT from next FY July 2015*, New quota will be allocated for 189 and then you would receive an invitation in August or September..considering the tentative backlog of applicants.

THIS WOULD BE subject to NO RULE changes for the NEW financial year starting July 2015 for your Occupation code.

As you have 60 points without SS Nomination, the chances of you getting an invite for submitting NSW SS Nomination are good BUT you should read the threads relating to 190/NSW SS for more details for timelines and current trend.

Regards,
Jeetendra




sukritv9 said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I have 60 points without state nomination for 261313 occupation and I have filed for 189 on 17th april but no ita yet, shall I tell my consultant to apply for 190 as well to be on safer side. Maybe ceiling would be full for 189 and I have to wait for 2 more months. If I get ita for 190 NSW, I know it will block my 189? How quickly will I get ita for 190 if I have 65 points including state sponsorship? In worst case if I don't get ita for 190 as well till July 2015, will I get an invite for 189 when new list will be updated for 2016 intake for 2613 occupation? Please suggest as I am in dilemma and tired of waiting?


----------



## hadeed

sorry, no one replies to my post so im seeking your help//////I have looked around and reasearched so much but cannot reach a conclusion to the asnwer to my question which is"

I have a Computer System Engineering Degree which has pretty much the same content as required by 263111 Code. So degree is not an issue. 

However, i have 10 years expereince in Wireless Access Networks working for Huawei. 

I have applied to ACS for 263111, can anyone suggest what are my chances to get a postive outcome with atleast 5 years experience considered.

with 5 years experience i can apply with 65 points.


It will be greattttttt help if someone with similar case to mine can respond OR, who has any precise knowledge of such a situation. Computer Engineering Degree & Wireles Access network experience ( GSM UMTS LTE ) et.c.

I am afraid, they will count my experince as 0 , as not closely related to the ANZSCO Code of 263111. 


I am expecting their reply in a week's time.

thanks

Alii


----------



## sameer7106

Dear All,

Finally i got the invite and will be lodhing my visa application within 2 weeks. I would like to thanks each and everyone in this forum who helped me to reach upto this level and *that too without any agent of migration consultant*. This can only be possible at Expat forum and with the help or the Expatian community.

All the best to everyone.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## ikrammd

hadeed said:


> sorry, no one replies to my post so im seeking your help//////I have looked around and reasearched so much but cannot reach a conclusion to the asnwer to my question which is"
> 
> I have a Computer System Engineering Degree which has pretty much the same content as required by 263111 Code. So degree is not an issue.
> 
> However, i have 10 years expereince in Wireless Access Networks working for Huawei.
> 
> I have applied to ACS for 263111, can anyone suggest what are my chances to get a postive outcome with atleast 5 years experience considered.
> 
> with 5 years experience i can apply with 65 points.
> 
> 
> It will be greattttttt help if someone with similar case to mine can respond OR, who has any precise knowledge of such a situation. Computer Engineering Degree & Wireles Access network experience ( GSM UMTS LTE ) et.c.
> 
> I am afraid, they will count my experince as 0 , as not closely related to the ANZSCO Code of 263111.
> 
> 
> I am expecting their reply in a week's time.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Alii


Hi Ali,

If I were you I would apply for 

2633	Telecommunications Engineering Professionals

Your line of work is more inclined towards this code. You have 594 more positions vacant usually 20-30 applications per month.

However I have seen systems guys also get the ACS under 263111


----------



## Jeeten#80

||| Congratulations |||


Regards,
Jeetendra



sameer7106 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally i got the invite and will be lodhing my visa application within 2 weeks. I would like to thanks each and everyone in this forum who helped me to reach upto this level and *that too without any agent of migration consultant*. This can only be possible at Expat forum and with the help or the Expatian community.
> 
> All the best to everyone.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


----------



## Archana.r

*EOI resubmitted with 70 points*

Hello people, 

I resubmitted by EOI with 70 points after my PTE-A second attempt. Does anyone know the status of the ceiling for 261313? And when is the next invitation round? 

What do you think are my chances to scrape through before having to wait till July?
_________ _________________________________________________________________
189 | 261313 
ACS submitted: 9th April 2015 
ACS Positive: 16th April 2015 
PTE-A 1st attempt: Speaking 90, Reading 82, Listening 84, Writing 77 
EOI submitted with 60 points 23-04-2015 
PTE-A 2nd attempt: Speaking 90, Reading 90, Listening 82, Writing 90 
EOI updated with 70 points 29-04-2015


----------



## KeeDa

Archana.r said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I resubmitted by EOI with 70 points after my PTE-A second attempt. Does anyone know the status of the ceiling for 261313? And when is the next invitation round?
> 
> What do you think are my chances to scrape through before having to wait till July?
> _________ _________________________________________________________________
> 189 | 261313
> ACS submitted: 9th April 2015
> ACS Positive: 16th April 2015
> PTE-A 1st attempt: Speaking 90, Reading 82, Listening 84, Writing 77
> EOI submitted with 60 points 23-04-2015
> PTE-A 2nd attempt: Speaking 90, Reading 90, Listening 82, Writing 90
> EOI updated with 70 points 29-04-2015


Congrats for the scores.
Just wait a day or two for the official figures to be published.


----------



## ishugarg

Below link is for who have submitted EOI after 20 March 2015 and waiting for invite of 8th May 2015

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...vitations-eagerly-awaited-may-8th-2015-a.html


----------



## Archana.r

KeeDa said:


> Congrats for the scores.
> Just wait a day or two for the official figures to be published.


Thanks KeeDa. The wait is a killer!
________________________________________________________________________
189 | 261313
ACS submitted: 9th April 2015
ACS Positive: 16th April 2015
PTE-A 1st attempt: Speaking 90, Reading 82, Listening 84, Writing 77
EOI submitted with 60 points 23-04-2015
PTE-A 2nd attempt: Speaking 90, Reading 90, Listening 82, Writing 90
EOI updated with 70 points 29-04-2015


----------



## nevertouchme

Hello Folks- Lodged our EOI on 23rd April 2015.


----------



## vinu.raju

Thank you Jeetendra,

I shall wait for the acknowledgement email from VIC State for the application submitted.

Regards,
Raju


----------



## sameer7106

Jeeten#80 said:


> ||| Congratulations |||
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra


Thanks Jeetendra....!!

All the best to you for your invite.......hope to see you being invited at earliest :fingerscrossed:

Regards
Sameer


----------



## msgforsunil

*Changing details during Visa processing*

As I understand for Visa processing is a 3 step process
1. Enter all details
2. Make the visa payment
3. Upload the supporting proofs.

Is there a possibility in correcting step#1 during step#3?

If no, then what is the other alternative?

Thank you


----------



## msgforsunil

*“VCE Exam Simulator 1.3.2” software required.*

Kindly let me know, if you either have “VCE Exam Simulator 1.3.2” software or a link to download the same.

Thank you


----------



## siddharthkr1

Hello Expats,

I am based out of New Delhi, India and had completed my graduation (Bachelors in Technology, Electronics and Communication Engineering) in 2009 . I have total of 5.5 years of work experience in Accenture(4.5 yrs) and Deloitte (1 year). I got my ACS done on 9th January 2015 for ANZSCO 261311 (Analyst Programmer) and it mentioned below text.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the
ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Technology from Guru Gobind Singh Indraprastha University, New Delhi
completed May 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a
major in computing.

The following employment after December 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 12/09 - 05/14 (4yrs 5mths)
Position: Software Engineering Senior Analyst
Employer: Accenture Services Private Limited
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/14 - 09/14 (0yrs 4mths)
Position: Consultant - Technology
Employer: Deloitte
Country: INDIA

Based on the above report, I had submitted my Expression of Interest on 9th March 2015 and received an invite to apply for Visa on 10th April 2015. 

Now, as per ACS report, my employment after December 2011 is considered relevant to 261311. Therefore I have only listed the employment after Dec 2011 as related to nominated occupation. Attached a screenshot for your reference.

However, I heard from a few friends that for Electronics and Communication Engineering graduates, employment after 4 years is only considered relevant for ANZSCO 261311 (Analyst Programmer). I need to confirm this before I pay the fee (AUD 3520) as that is non-refundable.

Thanks in Advance for your Help !!
---------------------
261311|ACS applied - DEC 2014|ACS Result - 9th Jan 2015|EOI Submitted - 9th March| EOI Invite - 10th April 2015


----------



## ikrammd

siddharthkr1 said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I am based out of New Delhi, India and had completed my graduation (Bachelors in Technology, Electronics and Communication Engineering) in 2009 . I have total of 5.5 years of work experience in Accenture(4.5 yrs) and Deloitte (1 year). I got my ACS done on 9th January 2015 for ANZSCO 261311 (Analyst Programmer) and it mentioned below text.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Technology from Guru Gobind Singh Indraprastha University, New Delhi
> completed May 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a
> major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after December 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 12/09 - 05/14 (4yrs 5mths)
> Position: Software Engineering Senior Analyst
> Employer: Accenture Services Private Limited
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 05/14 - 09/14 (0yrs 4mths)
> Position: Consultant - Technology
> Employer: Deloitte
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Based on the above report, I had submitted my Expression of Interest on 9th March 2015 and received an invite to apply for Visa on 10th April 2015.
> 
> Now, as per ACS report, my employment after December 2011 is considered relevant to 261311. Therefore I have only listed the employment after Dec 2011 as related to nominated occupation. Attached a screenshot for your reference.
> 
> However, I heard from a few friends that for Electronics and Communication Engineering graduates, employment after 4 years is only considered relevant for ANZSCO 261311 (Analyst Programmer). I need to confirm this before I pay the fee (AUD 3520) as that is non-refundable.
> 
> Thanks in Advance for your Help !!
> ---------------------
> 261311|ACS applied - DEC 2014|ACS Result - 9th Jan 2015|EOI Submitted - 9th March| EOI Invite - 10th April 2015


Hi Sid,

Your ACS letter clearly says your degree is equivalent to Major in computing. They match the subjects as per your mark sheet if the subjects match 65% of the subjects listed by ACS they qualify you. 

If they consider 4 years out you wouldn't qualify for experience after December 2011. 

If I were you I would for sure go ahead. My ACS is similar to yours for 263111. All the Best


----------



## tirik.ijrad

siddharthkr1 said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I am based out of New Delhi, India and had completed my graduation (Bachelors in Technology, Electronics and Communication Engineering) in 2009 . I have total of 5.5 years of work experience in Accenture(4.5 yrs) and Deloitte (1 year). I got my ACS done on 9th January 2015 for ANZSCO 261311 (Analyst Programmer) and it mentioned below text.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Technology from Guru Gobind Singh Indraprastha University, New Delhi
> completed May 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a
> major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after December 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 12/09 - 05/14 (4yrs 5mths)
> Position: Software Engineering Senior Analyst
> Employer: Accenture Services Private Limited
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 05/14 - 09/14 (0yrs 4mths)
> Position: Consultant - Technology
> Employer: Deloitte
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Based on the above report, I had submitted my Expression of Interest on 9th March 2015 and received an invite to apply for Visa on 10th April 2015.
> 
> Now, as per ACS report, my employment after December 2011 is considered relevant to 261311. Therefore I have only listed the employment after Dec 2011 as related to nominated occupation. Attached a screenshot for your reference.
> 
> However, I heard from a few friends that for Electronics and Communication Engineering graduates, employment after 4 years is only considered relevant for ANZSCO 261311 (Analyst Programmer). I need to confirm this before I pay the fee (AUD 3520) as that is non-refundable.
> 
> Thanks in Advance for your Help !!
> ---------------------
> 261311|ACS applied - DEC 2014|ACS Result - 9th Jan 2015|EOI Submitted - 9th March| EOI Invite - 10th April 2015


Ho ahead as per ACS letter.
Good luck.


----------



## siddharthkr1

Thanks you so much for confirming


----------



## siddharthkr1

Thank you so much @ikrammd. This is a big relief.


----------



## kingsss12

Hello friends,

Requesting you to help me with your expert opinion on my query regarding EOI filling.

I hold the required IELTS score and my application with ACS is in stage 4 (In Progress). If everything goes good, I would be most probably be receiving the ACS certificate by tomorrow. 

The situation is if I file the EOI before 7th May, I would end up applying with 60 points. I would be accomplishing my 5 years of relevant experience on 7th May. So if I file the EOI on 7th, I would be in 65 points holder list.

Please suggest if applying before 7th would automatically move my application in 65 pointers list on 7th or should I file EOI on 7th itself?? Which option would help me to receive the invitation faster?

I hope I was able to explain my question..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## piyushsuri

*Need some confirmation*

Hello friends..

I am from New Delhi. Me and my wife had submitted the EOI in February 2015 and received the Invitation on 26th March, we have deposited the Fee yesterday and now in process of uploading our documents.

We need some clarity on few things. It would be great if any of you can share your thoughts on the below points.

1. Do we need to upload the attested copies (Noterized) of the originals? If yes, is it necessary to have the colored copies attested or Black & White copies are doable as long as they are clearly visible.

2. We both don't have the Birth certificate with us. What are the equivalent docs we can upload instead of that?

3. We both had got our new passports made sometime back but the IELTS exams were given on our earlier Passports so our current passport number and passport number on our IELTS scorecards are different. Will that be any issue? Or do we need to declare anything anywhere to clear this thing?

Waiting for a quick reply so that i can upload the docs asap.

Piyush


----------



## KeeDa

piyushsuri said:


> Hello friends..
> 
> I am from New Delhi. Me and my wife had submitted the EOI in February 2015 and received the Invitation on 26th March, we have deposited the Fee yesterday and now in process of uploading our documents.
> 
> We need some clarity on few things. It would be great if any of you can share your thoughts on the below points.
> 
> 1. Do we need to upload the attested copies (Noterized) of the originals? If yes, is it necessary to have the colored copies attested or Black & White copies are doable as long as they are clearly visible.
> 
> 2. We both don't have the Birth certificate with us. What are the equivalent docs we can upload instead of that?
> 
> 3. We both had got our new passports made sometime back but the IELTS exams were given on our earlier Passports so our current passport number and passport number on our IELTS scorecards are different. Will that be any issue? Or do we need to declare anything anywhere to clear this thing?
> 
> Waiting for a quick reply so that i can upload the docs asap.
> 
> Piyush


1. Colour copies as-is. B/W copies- attested from a notary public and scanned in colour to upload.
2. (Not sure), but school leaving certificate that has your DOB should work. Aadhaar should also be fine.
3. AFAIK, IELTS result does not have your passport number. Only TRF number. At least IDP IELTS result does not have passport number. Nonetheless, it should not be any problem. Ref: www.expatforum.com/expats/australia...fferent-passport-issue-ielts-vs-eoi-visa.html


----------



## Jeeten#80

I have answered you in another thread....read this

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants.html#post7043330




piyushsuri said:


> Hello friends..
> 
> I am from New Delhi. Me and my wife had submitted the EOI in February 2015 and received the Invitation on 26th March, we have deposited the Fee yesterday and now in process of uploading our documents.
> 
> We need some clarity on few things. It would be great if any of you can share your thoughts on the below points.
> 
> 1. Do we need to upload the attested copies (Noterized) of the originals? If yes, is it necessary to have the colored copies attested or Black & White copies are doable as long as they are clearly visible.
> 
> 2. We both don't have the Birth certificate with us. What are the equivalent docs we can upload instead of that?
> 
> 3. We both had got our new passports made sometime back but the IELTS exams were given on our earlier Passports so our current passport number and passport number on our IELTS scorecards are different. Will that be any issue? Or do we need to declare anything anywhere to clear this thing?
> 
> Waiting for a quick reply so that i can upload the docs asap.
> 
> Piyush


----------



## Analyst23

*Visa Granted!!*

Dear friends,

It is with immense pleasure, that I announce that I have finally received the elusive and precious VISA Grant!!

A big Thank you to each and every contributing member of this wonderful forum.

Your queries, answers and information have really helped me and others in this journey towards achieving the PR. My good luck to everyone who are in the process of chasing their dreams.

I hope to help and benefit in the next phase of this journey, because the journey has just begun.........


----------



## msgforsunil

*Visa Filing Help*

Currently I don't have access to the Visa filing page. Is there any page or pdf that briefs on the visa filing details? If yes, then please share the details.

Thank you


----------



## nimit.anand

*Victoria State Nomination*

Hello All,

I have question related to victoria state nomination. I am applying under ICT Business Analyst [261111]. My question is to get state sponsorship, I need 5 years of experience. Does this mean experience in the ACS assessment [they have used my 4 years of experience for skill assessment] or does it mean I need 5 years of total experience. 

Thanks


----------



## dopo12

*form 1393*



truetypezk said:


> Ha I see, thanks! In that case it is quite strange why some people wait for a few wks to lodge their visa after getting an invite.
> 
> Btw I have been trying to find a sample of the 1393 e-form but couldn't get it anywhere. Did u manage to find a sample? I just wanna be prepared to fill in everything and not get caught up with some details like which kindergarten did I attend



Dear all

Urgent
I need help
I was recieved an invitation to apply for visa 489 but the invitation letter dose not have the link related to form 1393 so what can i do.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations !!!

All The Best!!!



Analyst23 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is with immense pleasure, that I announce that I have finally received the elusive and precious VISA Grant!!
> 
> A big Thank you to each and every contributing member of this wonderful forum.
> 
> Your queries, answers and information have really helped me and others in this journey towards achieving the PR. My good luck to everyone who are in the process of chasing their dreams.
> 
> I hope to help and benefit in the next phase of this journey, because the journey has just begun.........


----------



## Jeeten#80

Answered your query in another thread....



msgforsunil said:


> Currently I don't have access to the Visa filing page. Is there any page or pdf that briefs on the visa filing details? If yes, then please share the details.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## rkr1978

new list updated guys....less than 50 seats remaining for accountants and IT (2613).


all the best guys and congrats to the lucky ones who will get invite


----------



## rkr1978

nimit.anand said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have question related to victoria state nomination. I am applying under ICT Business Analyst [261111]. My question is to get state sponsorship, I need 5 years of experience. Does this mean experience in the ACS assessment [they have used my 4 years of experience for skill assessment] or does it mean I need 5 years of total experience.
> 
> Thanks


5 years accessed by acs


----------



## rkr1978

Analyst23 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is with immense pleasure, that I announce that I have finally received the elusive and precious VISA Grant!!
> 
> A big Thank you to each and every contributing member of this wonderful forum.
> 
> Your queries, answers and information have really helped me and others in this journey towards achieving the PR. My good luck to everyone who are in the process of chasing their dreams.
> 
> I hope to help and benefit in the next phase of this journey, because the journey has just begun.........


congrats analyst23.........can you share with us that precious mail subject and mail body hiding personal details so that we can get idea on how the mail appears


----------



## dopo12

*form 1393*

Dear all

Urgent
I need help
I was recieved an invitation to apply for visa 489 but the invitation letter dose not have the link related to form 1393 so what can i do.


----------



## afdalky

Hi guys,

Is there any chance that people who have submitted EOI for 2613 post April 9th (with 60 points) will get an invitation before July ?

If I make my partner assessment before May 8th (which is quite impossible considerign the history of VetAssess) for another 5 points to take the point taly to 65 for 189 visa, will make any difference ?

keeping in mind that on last sitting (April 24th) almost 220 positions got filled for this category and only 48 more remaining which might get over on Next sitting (May 08th). 

Somewhere I heard that the people who had failed to lodge a visa within the time frame may automatically get deallocated and which will be freed for the newbies ??

In-case it will consider only on next financial year, July second sitting or August second sitting how long it will take from that point to grant the VISA ? 

Regards
Afdal


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skilled - Subclass 189 & Subclass 190 | Software Engineer - 261313

28/04/2014 - ACS App. Submitted
11/06/2014 - ACS Outcome
Wasted time on IELTS with not 7 in writing
08/04/2015 - PTE-A with 10 points
13/04/2015 - EOI Submitted 60 pts.
13/04/2015 - VIC SS Submitted

Next Steps
XX/XX/2015 - Invite |
XX/XX/2015 - App. submitted
XX/XX/2015 - PCC 
XX/XX/2015 - Health 
XX/XX/2015 - Visa Grant


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see my comments inline...

Your and my case seems to be almost same.....
ALL THE BEST!!!




afdalky said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is there any chance that people who have submitted EOI for 2613 post April 9th (with 60 points) will get an invitation before July ?
> [JEET] - No, as there are only 48 seats left for 2613. Also the "Visa date of effect" for 2613 is 23 March 2015 1.04 pm.....so no chance for 189 at-least....190 also seems unlikely.....as they have slowed down their process
> 
> If I make my partner assessment before May 8th (which is quite impossible considerign the history of VetAssess) for another 5 points to take the point taly to 65 for 189 visa, will make any difference ?
> [JEET] - No..refer to above comments. It will only make a difference next year..if no major Rule changes...
> 
> keeping in mind that on last sitting (April 24th) almost 220 positions got filled for this category and only 48 more remaining which might get over on Next sitting (May 08th).
> 
> Somewhere I heard that the people who had failed to lodge a visa within the time frame may automatically get deallocated and which will be freed for the newbies ??
> [JEET] - Doing this seems logical BUT no official confirmation on this...
> 
> In-case it will consider only on next financial year, July second sitting or August second sitting how long it will take from that point to grant the VISA ?
> [JEET] - Considering you are Invited on 22nd August 2015......as per the current timelines...if you file VISA as soon as you get your invite..and complete PCC and Medicals before CO allocation PLUS no other details required by the DEPT....then by Nov 2015 you can expect VISA GRANT....Considering you apply for latest by End of August 2015....
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Afdal
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Skilled - Subclass 189 & Subclass 190 | Software Engineer - 261313
> 
> 28/04/2014 - ACS App. Submitted
> 11/06/2014 - ACS Outcome
> Wasted time on IELTS with not 7 in writing
> 08/04/2015 - PTE-A with 10 points
> 13/04/2015 - EOI Submitted 60 pts.
> 13/04/2015 - VIC SS Submitted
> 
> Next Steps
> XX/XX/2015 - Invite |
> XX/XX/2015 - App. submitted
> XX/XX/2015 - PCC
> XX/XX/2015 - Health
> XX/XX/2015 - Visa Grant


----------



## siddharthkr1

*Family Name and Given Name*

Hello,

Another help needed for filling out Given Name and Family Name. My Indian Passport has SURNAME as BLANK and GIVEN NAME as SIDHARTH KUMAR. As per the general format rules for FAMILY and GIVEN names, "If you have only one name, enter that name into the family name field".

Can anyone confirm if i should give FAMILY NAME as SIDHARTH KUMAR and leave GIVEN NAME as blank.

Thanks in advance for your help !!


----------



## afdalky

Thanks Jeetan, looks like some of us are in the same boat and have to wait for another 6 months to accomplish the first step towards our destination. 

We have to wait till July to know whether Software engineering will still be there in the SOL as this was flagged last year, there might be a chance that it might get removed from the next years list. Any thought on this ?

And regarding Job opportunities how good is Melbourne ? or should try for Sydney at the same time ?

Should we try for PCC from now itself or only after Visa lodging ?


Regards
Afdal





Jeeten#80 said:


> Please see my comments inline...
> 
> Your and my case seems to be almost same.....
> ALL THE BEST!!!




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skilled - Subclass 189 & Subclass 190 | Software Engineer - 261313 :fingerscrossed:

28/04/2014 - ACS App. Submitted
11/06/2014 - ACS Outcome
Wasted time on IELTS with not 7 in writing
08/04/2015 - PTE-A with 10 points
13/04/2015 - EOI Submitted 60 pts.
13/04/2015 - VIC SS Submitted

Next Steps
XX/XX/2015 - Invite |
XX/XX/2015 - App. submitted
XX/XX/2015 - PCC
XX/XX/2015 - Health
XX/XX/2015 - Visa Grant


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see my comments inline...




afdalky said:


> Thanks Jeetan, looks like some of us are in the same boat and have to wait for another 6 months to accomplish the first step towards our destination.
> 
> We have to wait till July to know whether Software engineering will still be there in the SOL as this was flagged last year, there might be a chance that it might get removed from the next years list. Any thought on this ?
> [JEET] - Have no idea regarding this......so haven't thought on these lines
> 
> 
> And regarding Job opportunities how good is Melbourne ? or should try for Sydney at the same time ?
> [JEET] - For SS Nomination ...States prefer those who are interested in their state ONLY, and NOT those who apply to 1 plus more states just for the sake of getting through.....This is a well know fact......so I would suggest stick with VIC for now and then based on the outcome take next steps......Its seen that for ICT candidates there is lots of rejection from VIC......
> 
> Regarding jobs...people say both are good cities in terms of opportunities...with a bias towards Sydney
> 
> 
> Should we try for PCC from now itself or only after Visa lodging ?
> [JEET] - PCC and MEDICALS should be done 1 month after we have lodged the VISA application online to maximize IED....
> 
> 
> Regards
> Afdal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Skilled - Subclass 189 & Subclass 190 | Software Engineer - 261313 :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 28/04/2014 - ACS App. Submitted
> 11/06/2014 - ACS Outcome
> Wasted time on IELTS with not 7 in writing
> 08/04/2015 - PTE-A with 10 points
> 13/04/2015 - EOI Submitted 60 pts.
> 13/04/2015 - VIC SS Submitted
> 
> Next Steps
> XX/XX/2015 - Invite |
> XX/XX/2015 - App. submitted
> XX/XX/2015 - PCC
> XX/XX/2015 - Health
> XX/XX/2015 - Visa Grant


----------



## ILY

In the EOI, I am confused about following Questions, can anyone reply please.

*Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?*

What should be my answer for the above question, as I am not including my wife and children in this particular application, but in the future I will sponsor, once I get my own visa.

*How many family members?*

Does it include wife + children or only children, because in the following question we are mentioning about the partner (wife)

*Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*

Thanks


----------



## rkr1978

same case as mine.....see my answers



ILY said:


> In the EOI, I am confused about following Questions, can anyone reply please.
> 
> *Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?* - YES
> 
> What should be my answer for the above question, as I am not including my wife and children in this particular application, but in the future I will sponsor, once I get my own visa.
> 
> *How many family members?* : yes including wife , total (spouse + kids + anyother eg mom dad)
> in you case 2(wife & 1 kid)
> 
> Does it include wife + children or only children, because in the following question we are mentioning about the partner (wife)
> 
> *Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* = yes
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ILY

rkr1978 said:


> same case as mine.....see my answers


Thanks

But I am not including them in my Visa application because of cost and English requirements, should I still mention 'YEs'?

Thanks


----------



## ILY

rkr1978 said:


> yes u need to mention them...
> 
> when you mention in EOI, it is not compulsory to add them in your application. words itself say "future" that means possible future...
> 
> in visa u have flexibility to add migrating and non migrating dependents....
> 
> please note however your wife needs to have functional English requirements....even if she is not included in your current application


Thanks, But if she is not included at the moment, does it delays my application (alone) because she don't have functional English, I think that is requied only when she is part of my application?


----------



## rkr1978

ILY said:


> Thanks, But if she is not included at the moment, does it delays my application (alone) because she don't have functional English, I think that is requied only when she is part of my application?



your wife inclusion or exclusion will not affect your application

you are right, if she is included in visa application then she needs functional English requirement.

but what I think keep that certificate ready because u just need certificate from her college and I got it too in 1 day.

secondly if you are filing EOI, u are in initial stages....so she can start preparing for PTE (not IELTS) and give PTE...people get good score in PTE and booking pte date and results are easy and fast.

please note u will have to add wife in visa application as nonmigrating dependent in any case. By chance the CO asks you queries and you respond that you will include her in future application ( as stated in EOI), then you might might be asked for VAC2.
So better to keep all options open. Finally its human intervention at visa stage...


----------



## tirik.ijrad

rkr1978 said:


> your wife inclusion or exclusion will not affect your application
> 
> you are right, if she is included in visa application then she needs functional English requirement.
> 
> but what I think keep that certificate ready because u just need certificate from her college and I got it too in 1 day.
> 
> secondly if you are filing EOI, u are in initial stages....so she can start preparing for PTE (not IELTS) and give PTE...people get good score in PTE and booking pte date and results are easy and fast.
> 
> please note u will have to add wife in visa application as nonmigrating dependent in any case. By chance the CO asks you queries and you respond that you will include her in future application ( as stated in EOI), then you might might be asked for VAC2.
> So better to keep all options open. Finally its human intervention at visa stage...


You will waste more money if you don't include your wife and kids now along with your application. Moreover the other process is tedious and also create questions when you lodge visa application for them.
Refer a separate thread in this forum for partner visa to have clarity.


----------



## rkr1978

tirik.ijrad said:


> You will waste more money if you don't include your wife and kids now along with your application. Moreover the other process is tedious and also create questions when you lodge visa application for them.
> Refer a separate thread in this forum for partner visa to have clarity.


1) yep, its true that more money will be spent....hence its recommended to add them in primary application, and take them later once you are settled...especially for 189 its good to include them as its very cheap
2) I think this concept ( of not including) has risen more recently as the job market in Australia is not that easy any much longer....infact in next financial year expect IT to be reduced intake...
3) No questions are raised on your application or their if you don't add them in application. 
4) Except time and money there are no other issues in opting for spouse and children visa

however saying less funds is not reason for not including them....as you are expected to have sufficient funds...ideally I haven't heard any CO asking why not including spouse as they are concerned with verifying your claim for visa...however less funds is not answer in case CO asks for reason


----------



## ILY

ikrammd said:


> I agree with RKR1978. This would be a big mistake if you do this.


How is it big mistake, See if I will not include them in my application or If i include them as 'Non Migrating Dependdents' then...

Should I have..to include their details in my application.

PCC for my Wife (Y/N)
Medical of wife and kids (Y/N)
IELTS of wife (4.5 overall) (Y/N)

Thanks


----------



## rkr1978

ILY said:


> How is it big mistake, See if I will not include them in my application or If i include them as 'Non Migrating Dependdents' then...
> 
> Should I have..to include their details in my application.
> 
> PCC for my Wife (Y/N)
> Medical of wife and kids (Y/N)
> IELTS of wife (4.5 overall) (Y/N)
> 
> Thanks


1) you have to mention your spouse & kids in visa applications. its mandatory. Either you include them as Migrating dependents or nonmigrating.
2)Even if they are Migrating or nonmigrating then need to undergo medical & pcc.
3)ONLY if you include wife as migrating , you need to have minimum functional certificate
4)if u really don't have funds, u don't include them in primary application. however u cant mention less funds to CO in case they ask you. that will be big no.
5)incase CO asks for functional proof, you have 
a) produce certificate from college(almost all do this)
b) have IELTS TRF.
c)ready for VAC2 payment

6)however best case is to include them in primary application as this is PR visa, u get visa in one-go at reduced cost. but this is subject if you have funds.


----------



## ikrammd

ILY said:


> How is it big mistake, See if I will not include them in my application or If i include them as 'Non Migrating Dependdents' then...
> 
> Should I have..to include their details in my application.
> 
> PCC for my Wife (Y/N)
> Medical of wife and kids (Y/N)
> IELTS of wife (4.5 overall) (Y/N)
> 
> Thanks


I remember reading while filling the EOI form that PCC (Character Requirement) is required for non migrating dependents. I assume no medical and IELTS is required for *non migrating dependents*.

Why I did mention big mistake is " If at all you intend to take your family with you the process is quite complicated and can be expensive" Possibility of a CO to also question why partner and family is not included? Visa fee could not be a proper answer so is IELTS.

Just to let you know if your partner cannot take the IELTS exam you can still get the visa by paying an additional fee of 4500$ AUD usually stated as 2nd Instalment. 

*Below is from the website.*

You can include the following people in your visa application: 
•your partner (married or de facto)
•your or your partner’s dependent children
•other dependent relatives.

These family members must meet the requirements for including family members in your application. The application must include documentary evidence of their relationship to you.​​

Your family members must be able to show that they meet health and character requirements.

You can add your partner and dependent children to your application at any time until your visa is decided.


----------



## rkr1978

*message*

comment


ikrammd said:


> I remember reading while filling the EOI form that PCC (Character Requirement) is required for non migrating dependents. I assume no medical and IELTS is required for *non migrating dependents*.
> 
> =>IELTS not required for nonmigrating
> 
> =>Medical is compulsory for migrating or nomigrating. In fact remember medical compulsory for ALL dependents(migrating or nonmigrating) you add in visa application. some guys mess up when they add dad,mom, inlaws as nonmigrating dependents and end up doing medical for them
> 
> =>pcc : same as above for medical. however only for people aged 18 or above.
> 
> Why I did mention big mistake is " If at all you intend to take your family with you the process is quite complicated and can be expensive" Possibility of a CO to also question why partner and family is not included? Visa fee could not be a proper answer so is IELTS.
> 
> Yes process is comparatively complex and definitely expensive.
> 
> CO rarely ,very rarely ask why partner and family is not included. Why I'm saying this is that nearly 8-9 friends of mine have migrated in last 12-13 months without family...no one was asked.
> 
> Their job is to verify if u really deserve those 60 or 65 points you wrote in EOI. All their queries if raised are by email and related to work experience as this is were guys mess up things.
> 
> However fees, less fund is definitely not answer to not including them.
> 
> In rarest case if CO asks and you provide less funds as answer then its like nail in your coffin....
> 
> 
> Just to let you know if your partner cannot take the IELTS exam you can still get the visa by paying an additional fee of 4500$ AUD usually stated as 2nd Instalment.
> 
> Yes, its true...if you cant produce functional certificate or IELTS TRF, you have no option but to pay it.
> 
> However note this fee is payable ONLY when decision is made on your application.
> If god forbid if ur visa is rejected, you will not be asked to pay VAC.
> So in case you are asked for VAC, you are nearly through.
> 
> *Below is from the website.*
> 
> You can include the following people in your visa application:
> •your partner (married or de facto)
> •your or your partner’s dependent children
> •other dependent relatives.
> 
> These family members must meet the requirements for including family members in your application. The application must include documentary evidence of their relationship to you.​​
> 
> Your family members must be able to show that they meet health and character requirements.
> 
> You can add your partner and dependent children to your application at any time until your visa is decided.


----------



## ikrammd

rkr1978 said:


> comment


More clarity via RKR1978 on medicals.:clap2:


----------



## rkr1978

boarders I need advice on this one

I have submitted visa in apr . have added wife and kids. kids are 6 years old.
I was under impression that I will not be asked for PCC of kids.

however in visa application page, under list of documents I can see PCC document for kids.

Its something as below

Type Date Progress Action
Character,Evidence of Recommended Attach document


----------



## ikrammd

rkr1978 said:


> boarders I need advice on this one
> 
> I have submitted visa in apr . have added wife and kids. kids are 6 years old.
> I was under impression that I will not be asked for PCC of kids.
> 
> however in visa application page, under list of documents I can see PCC document for kids.
> 
> Its something as below
> 
> Type Date Progress Action
> Character,Evidence of Recommended Attach document


I don't think it is required for children under 16 as per the below link. 

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist


----------



## endlessmoor

hi,

I am awaiting my invi.

I have got these questions

1)My wife has got her new passport this month ( renewed), she has got a PCC for the passport.
Does she still need a PCC ?

2)she has her masters in bio chem in english language, is it sufficienet as a proof of eng language?( MSC cert?)

3)Is there any refund criteria, if VISA application fails?


Thanks in adv.


----------



## manU22

Hello,

Please see my response inline



endlessmoor said:


> hi,
> 
> I am awaiting my invi.
> 
> I have got these questions
> 
> 1)My wife has got her new passport this month ( renewed), she has got a PCC for the passport.
> Does she still need a PCC ?
> *Is the PCC stamped on the passport, if yes then she wont need. If its not then you need to go through the PSK website and follow the steps.*
> 
> 2)she has her masters in bio chem in english language, is it sufficienet as a proof of eng language?( MSC cert?)
> 
> *If Medium of education is mentioned as "English" in the certificate, then its sufficient *
> 
> 3)Is there any refund criteria, if VISA application fails?
> *CO will ask to withdraw an application and refund accordingly. Rejection is very less*
> 
> Thanks in adv.


----------



## endlessmoor

Thank you very very much Manu


----------



## nitink

Hi All,

My query is in regards to submitting EOI under 190.

I am done with my ACS (2014) Business Analyst 261111 / PTE Academics and in process of EOI - 190 State sponsorship. ( 55+5) = 60 points

Can I submit multiple EOIs for different states ( NSW as well as Victoria or any other ) 
or should I select the 'Any' state option in EOI.

What would be the implications of doing so?

Looking forward for feedback from experienced forum members !

Thanks in advance.

Best regards
Nitin


----------



## sameer7106

nitink said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My query is in regards to submitting EOI under 190.
> 
> I am done with my ACS (2014) Business Analyst 261111 / PTE Academics and in process of EOI - 190 State sponsorship. ( 55+5) = 60 points
> 
> Can I submit multiple EOIs for different states ( NSW as well as Victoria or any other )
> or should I select the 'Any' state option in EOI.
> 
> What would be the implications of doing so?
> 
> Looking forward for feedback from experienced forum members !
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Best regards
> Nitin


Already replied to your question in an another thread.

All the best!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sameer7106

Hi people,

just wanted to share one of the important information here and this one is specially for *VISA SUBCASS 190*.

*STEP 1:*
Guys you have to first lodge an EOI at Skill Select (Do not select any state if you are applying under 190) and once you get the EOI ID 

*STEP 2:*
Now make a separate application to your selected state of your choice while mentioning the above mentioned EOI ID at the stste's respective migration website.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## piyushsuri

*Docs Required*

Hello expats..

I have lodged my VISA last week and now i am in process of uploading my docs for CO review. For that i need some more help from you all. As far as i can see the documents to be uploaded on Immi account are listed below :

For Main applicant (My Wife)

Birth proof : We don't have the Birth certificate so will upload 10th Certificate as proof
Character : PCC (its in progress)
Health : Need to book the slot (requested detail on this in separate thread)
Qualification overseas : All 10th, 12, B.Tech Mark sheets and Certificates
Work Ex : Referral letters from organizations
Language Ability : IELTS scorecard
Skill Assessment : ACS Report
Travel Doc : Passport

For Myself (Dependent)

Birth proof : We don't have the Birth certificate so will upload 10th Certificate as proof
Character : PCC (its in progress)
Health : Need to book the slot (requested detail on this in separate thread)
Language Ability : IELTS scorecard
Relationship with Main App : Marriage Certificate
Travel Doc : Passport

Can you all please confirm on few things based on above list :

1. Can you mention that which document mentioned above needs to be uploaded in Color (without Notarization) / Color (with Notarization) / BW (without Notarization) / BW (with Notarization) or any other type

2. Beside above list do we need to upload any other doc for any of us. If yes, in which format (point 1) those are required..

Appreciate a quick response from all of you..


----------



## msgforsunil

msgforsunil said:


> As I understand for Visa processing is a 3 step process
> 1. Enter all details
> 2. Make the visa payment
> 3. Upload the supporting proofs.
> 
> Is there a possibility in correcting step#1 during step#3?
> 
> If no, then what is the other alternative?
> 
> Thank you


Kindly answer to my above query.


----------



## manU22

msgforsunil said:


> Kindly answer to my above query.


No is the short answer. Because the supporting documents are provided for the information put in at step1 which is filing the application.


----------



## manU22

By the way this has been answered few times earlier.

Any color document - Only color scan (notory not required)
Any blank and white document - notorised it and then color scan



piyushsuri said:


> Hello expats..
> 
> I have lodged my VISA last week and now i am in process of uploading my docs for CO review. For that i need some more help from you all. As far as i can see the documents to be uploaded on Immi account are listed below :
> 
> For Main applicant (My Wife)
> 
> Birth proof : We don't have the Birth certificate so will upload 10th Certificate as proof
> Character : PCC (its in progress)
> Health : Need to book the slot (requested detail on this in separate thread)
> Qualification overseas : All 10th, 12, B.Tech Mark sheets and Certificates
> Work Ex : Referral letters from organizations
> Language Ability : IELTS scorecard
> Skill Assessment : ACS Report
> Travel Doc : Passport
> 
> For Myself (Dependent)
> 
> Birth proof : We don't have the Birth certificate so will upload 10th Certificate as proof
> Character : PCC (its in progress)
> Health : Need to book the slot (requested detail on this in separate thread)
> Language Ability : IELTS scorecard
> Relationship with Main App : Marriage Certificate
> Travel Doc : Passport
> 
> Can you all please confirm on few things based on above list :
> 
> 1. Can you mention that which document mentioned above needs to be uploaded in Color (without Notarization) / Color (with Notarization) / BW (without Notarization) / BW (with Notarization) or any other type
> 
> 2. Beside above list do we need to upload any other doc for any of us. If yes, in which format (point 1) those are required..
> 
> Appreciate a quick response from all of you..


----------



## msgforsunil

*Visa Form filling?*

For the below question, should I be mentioning my in-laws details, who may travel in future?

Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?

Thanks


----------



## sameer7106

msgforsunil said:


> For the below question, should I be mentioning my in-laws details, who may travel in future?
> 
> Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Even i am stuck to this question, please help.

Regards
Samee


----------



## sameer7106

rkr1978 said:


> 1)question is to provide details of nonmigrating dependents.
> 
> 2) if u add in-laws in this question, you will have to do medicals and pcc for them. so best avoid putting their details


Hi rkr,

I was thinking to add my mom and dad here (they both are above 65 years of age) and my mom has gone with a heart surgery couple of years back and an acute diabetic patient, will it create a medical problem (visa rejection on the grounds of medically unfit) for my visa application if i add them??

Regards
Sameer


----------



## rkr1978

sameer7106 said:


> Hi rkr,
> 
> I was thinking to add my mom and dad here (they both are above 65 years of age) and my mom has gone with a heart surgery couple of years back and an acute diabetic patient, will it create a medical problem (visa rejection on the grounds of medically unfit) for my visa application if i add them??
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


1) If you are keen to add your mom,dad declare the infections in the online form(emedical)
e.g. for your mom the question Do you have a high blood sugar/diabetes? : mark Yes.

2) Do not hide any information on emedical

3)member will not be rejected visa unless member has contagious disease like TB, AIDS... and that too in advanced stage.

4) if the dept is not happy with readings of your mom sugar level, they will prescribe some more few tests, it will not affect your visa but can delay the decision.

Ideally candidates add mom, inlaws,dad only if they are migrating with you in future.

If they are not going to migrate why to include their details.

Unnecessary they will have to undergo PCC, medicals and extra tests advised by dept.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

hey people.. i got one question... i am planning to apply for my mother... as dependent... but i just noticed that she has different address in her passport than me... but i got decalration from professional peoples.. saying that they consider she is dependent on me... and they also mentioned in declaration that yes she is living with me since 2007...

This passport different address will create any problem ??






rkr1978 said:


> 1) If you are keen to add your mom,dad declare the infections in the online form(emedical)
> e.g. for your mom the question Do you have a high blood sugar/diabetes? : mark Yes.
> 
> 2) Do not hide any information on emedical
> 
> 3)member will not be rejected visa unless member has contagious disease like TB, AIDS... and that too in advanced stage.
> 
> 4) if the dept is not happy with readings of your mom sugar level, they will prescribe some more few tests, it will not affect your visa but can delay the decision.
> 
> Ideally candidates add mom, inlaws,dad only if they are migrating with you in future.
> 
> If they are not going to migrate why to include their details.
> 
> Unnecessary they will have to undergo PCC, medicals and extra tests advised by dept.


----------



## arvind1017

nitinmoudgil said:


> hey people.. i got one question... i am planning to apply for my mother... as dependent... but i just noticed that she has different address in her passport than me... but i got decalration from professional peoples.. saying that they consider she is dependent on me... and they also mentioned in declaration that yes she is living with me since 2007...
> 
> This passport different address will create any problem ??


That should not be a problem, my address in passport is different from my spouse's address.


----------



## msgforsunil

*Difference between Agent immiAccount and independent immi account?*

What is the difference between Agent immiAccount and independent immi account? What are the pros and cons of each?

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## msgforsunil

*Visa payment using Axis Bank or SBI debit card*

Has anyone made Visa payment using Axis Bank or SBI debit card? If yes, kindly let me know.

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## Jeeten#80

What I can think of going by the naming convention....

*Agent IMMI Account* - This indicates that these for for registered MARA Agents who file their CLients application.

*Independent IMMI Account* - This indicates that, this is for people who apply on their own without any agent.




msgforsunil said:


> What is the difference between Agent immiAccount and independent immi account? What are the pros and cons of each?
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## ExpatIndia

Hi Guys,

I have submitted EOI last week for code 261311, but the current occupation ceiling is showing only around 50 invitations are left in skill select portal. 

So would i be getting the invitation this year or next financial year? 

Any inputs on this would be highly appreciated. 

Thanks,
George

*ACS-*NOV 2013 | *Analyst Programmer 261311*
*IELTS - *18 APR 2015 (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7) | *PTE -* 26 APR 2015 (L:85 R:83 W:83 L:90) 
*EOI APP - *29 APR 2015 (70 Points)
*INVITE -* :fingerscrossed:
*189 LODGED/ACK- * | *PCC SELF/WIFE-*| 
*MEDS SELF/WIFE-*| *GRANT-*


----------



## vchandwani

Hi ,

I have applied for EOI on 2nd May 2015, next invitation round is on 8th May. My points total is 60, and my Job code is 2613. The number of vacant seats on my job capping is 48, what happens when the capping is full and I am not invited in the round.


PTE : W :82 S:66 L:72 R:71
ACS : 24th Apr 2015
ACS +ve: 29th Apr 2015
EOI applied with 60 points on 2nd May


----------



## batcoder0619

vchandwani said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have applied for EOI on 2nd May 2015, next invitation round is on 8th May. My points total is 60, and my Job code is 2613. The number of vacant seats on my job capping is 48, what happens when the capping is full and I am not invited in the round.
> 
> 
> PTE : W :82 S:66 L:72 R:71
> ACS : 24th Apr 2015
> ACS +ve: 29th Apr 2015
> EOI applied with 60 points on 2nd May


You will then be put in the queue and wait for first invitation round of the next financial year which is from 1st July.


----------



## vchandwani

Thanks for a quick response batcoder.


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF one isn't invited this year and the Cap is exhausted, then that person would be in QUEUE for next years CAP and be invited accordingly as per points and EOI *Date of Effect*. Provided there aren't any Major Rule changes affecting the Occupation Code applied under.





vchandwani said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have applied for EOI on 2nd May 2015, next invitation round is on 8th May. My points total is 60, and my Job code is 2613. The number of vacant seats on my job capping is 48, what happens when the capping is full and I am not invited in the round.
> 
> 
> PTE : W :82 S:66 L:72 R:71
> ACS : 24th Apr 2015
> ACS +ve: 29th Apr 2015
> EOI applied with 60 points on 2nd May


----------



## Jeeten#80

As your points total is 70...you would definitely be invited today (provided there aren't many 70 and 70+ pointers ahead of you. BUT this seems unlikely.).

Check your EOI status in your SkillSelect account after 07:30 pm IST later today.

Enjoy & All The Best!!!




ExpatIndia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI last week for code 261311, but the current occupation ceiling is showing only around 50 invitations are left in skill select portal.
> 
> So would i be getting the invitation this year or next financial year?
> 
> Any inputs on this would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> George
> 
> *ACS-*NOV 2013 | *Analyst Programmer 261311*
> *IELTS - *18 APR 2015 (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7) | *PTE -* 26 APR 2015 (L:85 R:83 W:83 L:90)
> *EOI APP - *29 APR 2015 (70 Points)
> *INVITE -* :fingerscrossed:
> *189 LODGED/ACK- * | *PCC SELF/WIFE-*|
> *MEDS SELF/WIFE-*| *GRANT-*


----------



## afdalky

Waiting for a good news....


----------



## sribha

sameer7106 said:


> Hi rkr,
> 
> I was thinking to add my mom and dad here (they both are above 65 years of age) and my mom has gone with a heart surgery couple of years back and an acute diabetic patient, will it create a medical problem (visa rejection on the grounds of medically unfit) for my visa application if i add them??
> 
> Regards
> Sameer




Sameer, pls take opinion from consultant who has experience in dealing with medical cases. Hope your mom is ok and normal after heart surgery. But immigration dept will handle it differently. They have detailed cost and healthcare system calculations for all the medical issues. In your case, future prognosis and healthcare will be worked out based on the Australian immig dept consultant guidelines. If long term cost exceeds 40000 AUD, your application will be rejected. Similarly, they have cost limitation for short term (5 yrs), I am not sure how much it is.

Take medical advise (about 300 AUD fees) from Mr. Goerge Lombard (well known reputed consultant in Sydney) before you include them.

Please note that, all the medical issues (not only contagious) will be dealt in detail.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| EOI Invitations Eagerly Awaited for May 22nd, 2015 |||*

*||| EOI Invitations Eagerly Awaited for May 22nd, 2015 |||


Hi Everyone,


Starting this thread for individuals who are Eagerly Awaiting EOI Invitation on May 22nd, 2015.


Kindly join in!!!*


----------



## ichaniya

Eoi Submitted on 17th April for external Auditor(2212) with 60 points. As the cut-off seems to be 9th April so far, hoping to get invitation on 22nd may. Good luck to all those who got invite today.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Welcome!!!


----------



## jelli-kallu

The wait starts again!! And assuming 2613 doesn't reach it's ceiling. My sense is that it has gotten to its ceiling and all applicants for 2613 need to wait till July 2015..


----------



## Jeeten#80

YES...you have sensed IT correctly.




jelli-kallu said:


> The wait starts again!! And assuming 2613 doesn't reach it's ceiling. My sense is that it has gotten to its ceiling and all applicants for 2613 need to wait till July 2015..


----------



## sukus

*Same boat buddies..!!*

Hi jelli-kallu,
We are in same boat with you sitting at the front and myself at the backseat....!!



jelli-kallu said:


> The wait starts again!! And assuming 2613 doesn't reach it's ceiling. My sense is that it has gotten to its ceiling and all applicants for 2613 need to wait till July 2015..




__________________________________________________ _______________
Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Software Engineer - 261313

20-Sep-2014 : IELTS Exam
10-Oct-2014 : IELTS Results (L 9, R 8, S 7.5, W 6.5| Overall - 8) (0 points)
20-Oct-2014 : IELTS Applied for revaluation (Disappointed)
10-Apr-2015 : ACS Submitted
17-Apr-2015 : ACS Outcome (5+ years => 10 points)
05-May-2015 : PTE Exam
07-May-2015 : PTE Results (L 75, R 83, S 74, W 81 | Overall - 78) (10 points)
07-May-2015 : EOI Submitted (65 points)

08-May-2015 : The D-day :noidea:

xx-Jul-2015 : :target:


----------



## endlessmoor

Got my invitation today for PR 189.

I give every bit of the credits to this forum and to my well wishers and certainly the most imp GOD above.

Now the big job of filing for VISA.

Jay Mata Di


----------



## kingsss12

Would it be a good idea, applying for 190? If yes, would it require submitting a new EOI or adding information to the existing one, the one submitted for 189??


----------



## batra786

endlessmoor said:


> Got my invitation today for PR 189.
> 
> I give every bit of the credits to this forum and to my well wishers and certainly the most imp GOD above.
> 
> Now the big job of filing for VISA.
> 
> Jay Mata Di


Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF you want to then you should go ahead and submit EOI for 190.

Everything is straight forward and in lines with the 189 EOI....except the following

* Selected visa types - Select - *Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)*
Preferred locations within Australia 

* In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from? - Select *VIC or NSW*

* Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city? - Select *NO*





ssingh18 said:


> Would it be a good idea, applying for 190? If yes, would it require submitting a new EOI or adding information to the existing one, the one submitted for 189??


----------



## ikrammd

22nd hopefully should get it.


----------



## Jeeten#80

||| Congratulations |||

All The Best!!!




endlessmoor said:


> Got my invitation today for PR 189.
> 
> I give every bit of the credits to this forum and to my well wishers and certainly the most imp GOD above.
> 
> Now the big job of filing for VISA.
> 
> Jay Mata Di


----------



## rohitszone

Got invited for NSW SS today.

Thanks


----------



## afdalky

Congrats.. Buy the way which Job code? Date of EOI submission and points ??

Thanks
Afdal



endlessmoor said:


> Got my invitation today for PR 189.
> 
> I give every bit of the credits to this forum and to my well wishers and certainly the most imp GOD above.
> 
> Now the big job of filing for VISA.
> 
> Jay Mata Di


----------



## afdalky

I think on realistic side I have to wait untill July / Aug to get an invite.

Regards 
Afdal 

-Submitted EOI for 189 (2613) with 60 points on 13/04/15


----------



## batra786

endlessmoor said:


> Got my invitation today for PR 189.
> 
> I give every bit of the credits to this forum and to my well wishers and certainly the most imp GOD above.
> 
> Now the big job of filing for VISA.
> 
> Jay Mata Di


Hey
Congrats!!!

Jai Mata Di


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations!!!

All The Best!!!




rohitszone said:


> Got invited for NSW SS today.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## thamarai125

Any one waiting for invite from 263312 telecom professional engineer.

I had my EOI on 21st April with 60 pointer...


----------



## endlessmoor

afdalky said:


> Congrats.. Buy the way which Job code? Date of EOI submission and points ??
> 
> Thanks
> Afdal


Thanks

Job code 312212
points 60
EOI date :-30/3/15


----------



## asheeshjoshi

I joined the forum today. I am waiting for Invite "Software Engineer 2313"

Applied for EOI on 29th April, 2015. 
Points : 65

Sorry if my question is too long, but I will appreciate any help I can get here.

I see that out of 5005 ceiling limit for Software Engineer 2313, 
4957 is already exhausted for this year.

And I did not receive any invite today ( May 8 slot ).

Now the next slot is May 22 ( assuming with so little applications left to
hit the ceiling and assuming exhaustion, I have following questions ). 


1. Is this ceiling limit for Jan-2015 to Dec-2015 ? ( Calendar Year)

OR July-2014 to June-2015 ( Australian Financial Year ) ?


2. Assuming the worst case that the remaining slots for 2313 would exhaust,
when is the next Invite we can expect ??

Will it be July-2015 ( new financial year) ? OR

Will it be Jan-2016 ( new calendar year ) ?


3. If it is Jan-2016, I would have crossed reached age 40 by 7 November 2015.
This will reduce my points to 55 ? How does the EOI system work then ? 
Will it consider the points at the time for filing EOI ?? OR do we need to 
take any action to get the points back up to more than 60 ?

4. My company has filed in parallel for my 457 and I am moving to Melbourne next month
on a 2 year contract. I will leave Bangalore by 1st week of June. My question is can Health
checkup and PCC of 189 filed in Bangalore be completed in Melbourne later ? My Immigration
consultant tells me it can be done there as well.

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## hamilan

*name wrong in Skill Select*

Hi guys, pls advice how I can correct the name spelling mistake in EOI. I have just noticed this after receiving invitation to apply. 

there is one character missing in my name for EOI skill select application. Should I apply for visa now or ignore my invitation. 

tks


----------



## geets

Hi everyone,

All the best again, let wait and watch for July's invite


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Please see my comments inline...*




asheeshjoshi said:


> I joined the forum today. I am waiting for Invite "Software Engineer 2313"
> 
> Applied for EOI on 29th April, 2015.
> Points : 65
> 
> Sorry if my question is too long, but I will appreciate any help I can get here.
> 
> I see that out of 5005 ceiling limit for Software Engineer 2313,
> 4957 is already exhausted for this year.
> 
> And I did not receive any invite today ( May 8 slot ).
> 
> Now the next slot is May 22 ( assuming with so little applications left to
> hit the ceiling and assuming exhaustion, I have following questions ).
> 
> 
> 1. Is this ceiling limit for Jan-2015 to Dec-2015 ? ( Calendar Year)
> 
> OR July-2014 to June-2015 ( Australian Financial Year ) ?
> *
> [JEET] - IT is 01-July-2014 to 30-June-2015 (Australian Financial Year)
> 
> *
> 2. Assuming the worst case that the remaining slots for 2313 would exhaust,
> when is the next Invite we can expect ??
> 
> Will it be July-2015 ( new financial year) ? OR
> 
> Will it be Jan-2016 ( new calendar year ) ?
> 
> *
> [JEET] - NEW invitations would START from 01-July-2015, PROVIDED there aren't any Major IMMI RULE changes.
> Looking at your EOI date, you should expect an Invite sometime around Aug /Sep 2015. I'm also in the same boat, just ahead of you in terms of EOI Date of Efffect.
> 
> *
> 
> 3. If it is Jan-2016, I would have crossed reached age 40 by 7 November 2015.
> This will reduce my points to 55 ? How does the EOI system work then ?
> Will it consider the points at the time for filing EOI ?? OR do we need to
> take any action to get the points back up to more than 60 ?
> *
> [JEET] - Skillselect automatically calculates your points and adjusts it accordingly.
> Your points would be reduced automatically on your birthday.
> Then IF you aren't still invited you would have to improve your score......may look at increasing your English Language Score.
> 
> BUT DIBP considers the points at the time of Invite. So IF you are invited before your birth day..then there wouldn't be any reason for concern.
> 
> *
> 
> 4. My company has filed in parallel for my 457 and I am moving to Melbourne next month
> on a 2 year contract. I will leave Bangalore by 1st week of June. My question is can Health
> checkup and PCC of 189 filed in Bangalore be completed in Melbourne later ? My Immigration
> consultant tells me it can be done there as well.
> 
> *
> [JEET] - I think this can be done BUT I'm unsure......so do let me know how it goes.
> 
> 
> *
> Thank you for your patience.


----------



## asheeshjoshi

Thank you very much Jeetendra. Appreciate your response.


----------



## ikrammd

thamarai125 said:


> Any one waiting for invite from 263312 telecom professional engineer.
> 
> I had my EOI on 21st April with 60 pointer...


Hi,

We all assume that 9th or 10 April is the cut off for all professions with 60 points. So we should get it next round ie 22nd may.

I've applied for 263111 with 60 points on 18th April.


----------



## goodtimes

ikrammd said:


> Hi,
> 
> We all assume that 9th or 10 April is the cut off for all professions with 60 points. So we should get it next round ie 22nd may.
> 
> I've applied for 263111 with 60 points on 18th April.


I think you should get it. Let's wait for the official cut off date to be updated on skillselect website. 10 days backlog is usually cleared for 60 pointers. There are enough places left before your occupation reaches the ceiling... strong chances that you will get it on 22nd May. Cheers!


----------



## blackrider89

goodtimes said:


> I think you should get it. Let's wait for the official cut off date to be updated on skillselect website. 10 days backlog is usually cleared for 60 pointers. There are enough places left before your occupation reaches the ceiling... strong chances that you will get it on 22nd May. Cheers!


1 month backlog mate.


----------



## goodtimes

blackrider89 said:


> 1 month backlog mate.


Not sure what you mean. If you mean to say that it will clear 1 months backlog - I think that's being a bit too optimistic. I have noticed a backlog of 10 to 12 days being cleared in the previous 4 or 5 EOI rounds. We can expect that to increase a little as a few of the occupations have reached their ceiling (2211, 2611, 2613...) probably giving other occupations a better clearance of backlogs. 

All the best!


----------



## ikrammd

Any members got 189 invite after 9th April EOI submission with 60 points? Apart from developers and accountants.


----------



## Knowman

ikrammd said:


> Any members got 189 invite after 9th April EOI submission with 60 points? Apart from developers and accountants.


One of my friends rcvd , code 263111, 60 points
Eoi was submitted on 6th April
It took 3 rounds for him to rcv the invite


----------



## ikrammd

Knowman said:


> One of my friends rcvd , code 263111, 60 points
> Eoi was submitted on 6th April
> It took 3 rounds for him to rcv the invite


Thanks mate.

Just trying to analyse the cut off date. Another member who has submitted on 9th has received the invite.

I've crossed two invitation rounds 24th April and 8th May. Hope to receive it on 22nd.


----------



## goodtimes

Hi,

Are there any 65 pointers who submitted their EOI for 2613 code and haven't received the invite during the 8th May round? 

Please let us know. Thanks.


----------



## abhab

Hello guys,

I submitted my EOI on 14th April 2014 , got the NSW invite on 27th April.Anyone has any idea as to how much more time(approx) its gonna take till the visa grant,And when can I expect nomination email from NSW.

Cheers!!

190 subclass|261312-developer programmer|IELTS- 8,8,8,7.5| age-27| exp-2.5 yrs


----------



## Jeeten#80

Have you submitted your NSW SS Nomination Application after you received the Invite on 27th April 2015.




abhab said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 14th April 2014 , got the NSW invite on 27th April.Anyone has any idea as to how much more time(approx) its gonna take till the visa grant,And when can I expect nomination email from NSW.
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> 190 subclass|261312-developer programmer|IELTS- 8,8,8,7.5| age-27| exp-2.5 yrs


----------



## abhab

Yes submitted application on 4th May
@jeetendra.


----------



## abhab

Correction.. All dates are 2015 dates.


Cheers!


----------



## Jeeten#80

NSW SS Nomination Application on 4th May 2015. Now NSW takes 12 weeks to process the Nomination application.

BUT it has been seen that people are getting the Approval in 4 / 6 / 8 Weeks as well.

After this you would have to apply for 190 Visa online. Which could take another 3-4 months or so for VISA processing.

So do your maths to ascertain the approx time until your VISA Grant.

Right now 190 VISA processing has been going very very slow. Few People say it has come to a stand still.






abhab said:


> Yes submitted application on 4th May
> @jeetendra.


----------



## abhab

Oh that doesn't sound very encouraging :confused2:
But thanks.

Good to hear that 12 weeks is the max processing time though, I thot 12 weeks is the minimum time.

:fingerscrossed: let's wait and watch ..hopefully I would be able to move to Australia in 3 months.


----------



## kingsss12

goodtimes said:


> Hi, Are there any 65 pointers who submitted their EOI for 2613 code and haven't received the invite during the 8th May round? Please let us know. Thanks.


Yes, EOI submitted on 1st May with 60 points, updated to 65 on 3rd May. Have not received invite.


----------



## Knowman

ILY said:


> Hi Knowman
> 
> Did you submit the Form 80 and 1221 or not before getting visa?


Yes the CO did ask me for form 80


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Hi Everyone,


This thread is for individuals who are Eagerly Awaiting EOI Invitation on May 22nd, 2015.


Kindly join in!!!


*


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| WARNING | Visa-Refusal | Over-claimed Points - Be careful |||*

*
||| WARNING | WARNING | WARNING |||

*
For other Applicants who might end up over-claiming points because of not updating EOI as per ACS outcome.


Over-claiming *DIRECTLY *results in *VISA REFUSAL* and *NO REFUND*.


Read This: *Visa-Refusal | Over-claimed Points*


:frusty: :frusty: :frusty:


----------



## Maezel

I hope I can get it this time. The cutoff date should be close enough of my submission date. I can't take this anymore lol.


----------



## ichaniya

17th April... Best of Luck to us. we will definitely get it on 22nd may.


----------



## maverick10

*EOI Submitted on 14th April 2015....is there any chance to get invitation on 22nd may*

Hi Everyone,


I have submitted my EOI on 14th april 2015 with 60 points.

ACS - 263111

I was waiting to get invitation on 8th may but havent got one yet.

So now hoping to get invitation on 22nd may hopefully:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ichaniya

maverick10 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 14th april 2015 with 60 points.
> 
> ACS - 263111
> 
> I was waiting to get invitation on 8th may but havent got one yet.
> 
> So now hoping to get invitation on 22nd may hopefully:fingerscrossed:


yes you will definitely get it on 22nd May as cut-off date has reached to at least 9th April by now for sure.


----------



## williamsoe

I submitted my EOI on 20th January 2015. electronics engineer. Ielts L7 W 6.5 R 6 S6 overall 6.5. CDR positive outcome from Australia Enginee. Working exp 9 yrs. Total points 55 +5 from NSW. So far i haven't got invitation yet. Pls share ur opinion and idea.thanks


----------



## maverick10

*EOI Submitted on 14th April 2015....is there any chance to get invitation on 22nd may*



ichaniya said:


> yes you will definitely get it on 22nd May as cut-off date has reached to at least 9th April by now for sure.


Hello ichaniya,

Thanks for your quick response and kudos to your analysis.

That will be good if i and others who eagerly waiting to get anvitation on 22nd may:fingerscrossed:.

Whats your situation....have you got invitation or you are also waiting for that?

Thanks.


----------



## sjyardley

Dear All

I just wanted to drop you a quick message just to show our process to assist with anyone's timeline. We applied for an invitation for a Skilled Independant 189 PR on 11th April and we received our invitation to apply on Thursday 7th May.

Good luck to everyone else applications.

All the very best..

Sarah


----------



## gpdl

sjyardley said:


> Dear All
> 
> I just wanted to drop you a quick message just to show our process to assist with anyone's timeline. We applied for an invitation for a Skilled Independant 189 PR on 11th April and we received our invitation to apply on Thursday 7th May.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else applications.
> 
> All the very best..
> 
> Sarah


Wow I'm worried right now. I submitted on 10th April and did not receive the invitation yet.


----------



## sjyardley

gpdl said:


> Wow I'm worried right now. I submitted on 10th April and did not receive the invitation yet.



Thank you for your post, please don't be worried I'm sure that you will be fine. My husband's skill set doesn't seem to get filled and maybe this is the reason why the invitation was sent fairly quickly (nearly a month). Applied as a 1st Class Metal Mechanist and they never seem to get to their ceiling limit.

Keep your fingers crossed..

Sarah :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ikrammd

:fingerscrossed:


gpdl said:


> Wow I'm worried right now. I submitted on 10th April and did not receive the invitation yet.



Hi,

What is your occupation Code ?


----------



## ikrammd

sjyardley said:


> Thank you for your post, please don't be worried I'm sure that you will be fine. My husband's skill set doesn't seem to get filled and maybe this is the reason why the invitation was sent fairly quickly (nearly a month). Applied as a 1st Class Metal Mechanist and they never seem to get to their ceiling limit.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed..
> 
> Sarah :fingerscrossed:


Congratulations to you and your Family 

Good to know that the cut off has reached 11th April.

Apart from Computer Software Developers and Accountants. All other professions are under same cut off.


----------



## ichaniya

maverick10 said:


> Hello ichaniya,
> 
> Thanks for your quick response and kudos to your analysis.
> 
> That will be good if i and others who eagerly waiting to get anvitation on 22nd may:fingerscrossed:.
> 
> Whats your situation....have you got invitation or you are also waiting for that?
> 
> Thanks.


I have submitted on 17th April so will be right there with you on 22nd May waiting for the Invitation.


----------



## Vicky2015

I doubt any 60 pointer with code-2613 would have received invitation in this round? 

If not then backlog is still 23 March.


----------



## gpdl

ikrammd said:


> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> What is your occupation Code ?



My code is 233513.
But it should exist any difference in the cut-offs among the codes?


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

Guys, 
Can someone tell me what was the cutoff date and cutoff points for the last invitation round (8 may) for ANZSCO 263111


----------



## jelli-kallu

Folks,

I have already submitted my EOI and "Date of effect is 01-May-2015". If I updated my IELTS/PTE points or added 5 additional points for spouse, will the "Date of effect" change? If yes, what is the impact?


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

Even I am eagerly waiting for the invitation on 22nd. so, count me in.

Can someone send me a link for visa tracker


----------



## ikrammd

jelli-kallu said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have already submitted my EOI and "Date of effect is 01-May-2015". If I updated my IELTS/PTE points or added 5 additional points for spouse, will the "Date of effect" change? If yes, what is the impact?


Hi,

Yes the date of submission would change however would be much faster than 60 points. Only after queue for all 65+ pointers is completed 60 are invited even if they have applied months before.

I assume your aware that 189 has reached is ceiling for your occupation code and your applying for 190.


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF there is any change in Points, then for sure "*Date of Effect*" would change to that day.


Following are few scenarios where points could change.

* Age changes and you move into higher slab....from 32 to 33..etc.

* English Language Score update

* IF you are claiming Spouse points by updating your earlier submitted EOI.

* You gain additional points for Experience (skilled employment has attained 3 /5 / 8 years)


In your case your Points score would change from 65 to 70 points (_If you claim 5 points for Partner skills_) *AND* your application will move ahead in the queue for next years quota for 189.

As Invite is first given to EOI's with more Points and then to EOI's with lesser points. IF you are tied on Points person whose "*Date of Effect*" is prior to yours would be invited first.






jelli-kallu said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have already submitted my EOI and "Date of effect is 01-May-2015". If I updated my IELTS/PTE points or added 5 additional points for spouse, will the "Date of effect" change? If yes, what is the impact?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Just a slight correction to your response...


"*Date of submission*" aka "*Date submitted*" would never change.


WHEREAS "*Date of Effect*" would change IF there is any change in total points.




ikrammd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes the date of submission would change however would be much faster than 60 points. Only after queue for all 65+ pointers is completed 60 are invited even if they have applied months before.
> 
> I assume your aware that 189 has reached is ceiling for your occupation code and your applying for 190.


----------



## Vicky2015

mhdnajamuddin said:


> Guys,
> Can someone tell me what was the cutoff date and cutoff points for the last invitation round (8 may) for ANZSCO 263111


Wait for few more days then you can see at SkillSelect


----------



## ubabar85

I have a question is there any further invitation round for year 2014 to 2015 code *2613 *as occupation Ceiling is reached 5005/4957 




Jeeten#80 said:


> Just a slight correction to your response...
> 
> 
> "*Date of submission*" aka "*Date submitted*" would never change.
> 
> 
> WHEREAS "*Date of Effect*" would change IF there is any change in total points.


----------



## happieaussie2016

Joining in. Though don't expect an invite till September as I am yet to file an EOI.
I have PTE A lined up for 12th May so all hopes on getting a good score and maybe file EOI by 15th May. Depends on how much I score.

@ubabar It looks like the ceiling for 2613 will have finished on the 8th May round. So god willing if there is no change in rules 2613 would open up again starting the July Rounds. So fingers crossed.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

got invite.... yippie...
now arranging funds and planning to apply in 2 weeks time...


----------



## ubabar85

You need PTE A Material ? I have some i can share you if you want and wish you best of luck for exam.

And what kind of changes will be on 1st july if there are going to be? Are they going to ban invitations for 2613?




sukesh123 said:


> Joining in. Though don't expect an invite till September as I am yet to file an EOI.
> I have PTE A lined up for 12th May so all hopes on getting a good score and maybe file EOI by 15th May. Depends on how much I score.
> 
> @ubabar It looks like the ceiling for 2613 will have finished on the 8th May round. So god willing if there is no change in rules 2613 would open up again starting the July Rounds. So fingers crossed.


----------



## ichaniya

mhdnajamuddin said:


> Guys,
> Can someone tell me what was the cutoff date and cutoff points for the last invitation round (8 may) for ANZSCO 263111[/QUOTE
> so far it is at least 11th of April for sure. could be more officially will have to have till friday for official update.


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi ubabar,
Ys it would be very good of you if you can share some PTE material as it is very difficult to find one. I have one PTE CD which ha 3 sample exams. other than that nothing. so it would be great if you can share with me something on that.
regarding my comment on earlier post I had just mentioned that if there are no changes to the current SOL list then the cielings for 2613 would remain same as last year. We all are on same boat and invested lot of money on ACS and PTE so I wish there are no major changes in the VISA format for next year.

I will PM you with my email id so you can email me the material if you can . thanks bro...


----------



## batra786

*Congrats!!*



nitinmoudgil said:


> got invite.... yippie...
> now arranging funds and planning to apply in 2 weeks time...


Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeeten#80

MOST probably the remainder of INVITES (48 in ALL) have been exhausted in 8th May round. Just waiting for official confirmation.

Results for 8th May invitation rounds haven't been updated yet. They would be updated by coming Wednesday or Thursday IF not earlier. As there was a delay of around 3-4 for the result to be published for 24th April invitation round.


*So IF ceiling is reached (which has) THEN no invitation round for remainder of the Australian FY 2014-2015.*




ubabar85 said:


> I have a question is there any further invitation round for year 2014 to 2015 code *2613 *as occupation Ceiling is reached 5005/4957


----------



## Jeeten#80

JUST wait until the RESULTS for 8th May invitation round are out (_THEN check the following link_).

They would be updated by coming Wednesday or Thursday IF not earlier _(As there was a delay of around 3-4 for the result to be published for 24th April invitation round_).


*Skillselect Link for Cut-off Date and Points Check*





mhdnajamuddin said:


> Guys,
> Can someone tell me what was the cutoff date and cutoff points for the last invitation round (8 may) for ANZSCO 263111


----------



## path_prasanna

Hi,
Someone please help me out regarding these questions...
1) I got +ve results for my qualification by EA but not for my work experience.. Is it necessary to assess my experience as well ??(I'm clamming points for work experience.)
2)I have 3 years of work experience , will they deduct certain period from that or will they provide for the full 3 yrs?


----------



## batcoder0619

path_prasanna said:


> Hi,
> Someone please help me out regarding these questions...
> 1) I got +ve results for my qualification by EA but not for my work experience.. Is it necessary to assess my experience as well ??(I'm clamming points for work experience.)
> 2)I have 3 years of work experience , will they deduct certain period from that or will they provide for the full 3 yrs?


Yes it is mandatory to get your work experience assessed. The assessing authority might deduct some years for it to be considered as skilled. Only skilled employment can be used to claim points.


----------



## path_prasanna

thanks for the reply batcoder0619 ...
I was working as a mechanical engineer for those 3 years.Will they deduct in that case also?
All my document states like that .

And another question ,is it possible to submit EOI with 55points and get invite?some of our forum members have got it just asking for info.


----------



## batcoder0619

path_prasanna said:


> thanks for the reply batcoder0619 ...
> I was working as a mechanical engineer for those 3 years.Will they deduct in that case also?
> All my document states like that .
> 
> And another question ,is it possible to submit EOI with 55points and get invite?some of our forum members have got it just asking for info.


I am not sure about EA and it's guidelines. You need to check their website for detailed information. I did mine through ACS and they deducted first 2 years and only considered my other 1.5 years as skilled employment. So I could not claim any points as it's less than 3 years as required by DIBP. 

For your second question, it's impossible to get invite with just 55 points. 60 is minimum without which you cannot receive invite.


----------



## path_prasanna

thanks batcoder0619.


----------



## batcoder0619

path_prasanna said:


> thanks batcoder0619.


You welcome and all the best


----------



## goodtimes

path_prasanna said:


> thanks for the reply batcoder0619 ...
> I was working as a mechanical engineer for those 3 years.Will they deduct in that case also?
> All my document states like that .
> 
> And another question ,is it possible to submit EOI with 55points and get invite?some of our forum members have got it just asking for info.


Hi, The deduction usually happens if you don't have an Australian degree and/or if you don't have Australian work experience. Not sure how it's done for Mechanical Engineers. Here is how it's done for Software Engineers: http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf

Cheers!


----------



## Helios

Hi everyone

Sorry if this has been asked but couldn't find the answer.
I'm planning to go through the 189 route and I'm about to send a skills assessment request to ACS
As I'm already in Australia on a 457 and my contract is ending in 2 months time, can I submit an EOI now before receiving the skills assesment from ACS to speed up things ?

Thanks


----------



## goodtimes

Helios said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked but couldn't find the answer.
> I'm planning to go through the 189 route and I'm about to send a skills assessment request to ACS
> As I'm already in Australia on a 457 and my contract is ending in 2 months time, can I submit an EOI now before receiving the skills assesment from ACS to speed up things ?
> 
> Thanks


Not sure if it's a good idea. Could you please tell us the skill/occupation for which you are getting the ACS assessment done?

If it's for Unit Group 2613: Software and Applications Programmers - then you must know that this group's occupation ceiling has reached for 2014-2015. The new ceiling will be set in July 2015 and depending on your points score, you might get the invite (more chances if your score is 65+) or miss it in July. 

Please share more information on your points score to correctly analyse your situation.

Cheers!


----------



## Helios

Thanks Goodtimes for the reply, I'm planning to select the 263111 Computer networks and systems engineer occupation on my application, is there a way to figure out if the ceiling for this occupation has been reached ?


----------



## afdalky

Hi Sukesh,

Best of luck with your exams...here are some sample tests... 

Dropbox url : https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tqu4nobov8wy5a4/AAB13tvuNt06Io63eUhwSO2wa?dl=0

Thanks
Afdal



sukesh123 said:


> hi ubabar,
> Ys it would be very good of you if you can share some PTE material as it is very difficult to find one. I have one PTE CD which ha 3 sample exams. other than that nothing. so it would be great if you can share with me something on that.
> regarding my comment on earlier post I had just mentioned that if there are no changes to the current SOL list then the cielings for 2613 would remain same as last year. We all are on same boat and invested lot of money on ACS and PTE so I wish there are no major changes in the VISA format for next year.
> 
> I will PM you with my email id so you can email me the material if you can . thanks bro...


----------



## msgforsunil

*Visa second payment for secondary applicant not meeting functional english criteria.*

I remember having read in the forum that if the secondary applicant doesn't meet functional english criteria(both non graduate/non diploma or not taken up English test), then one could alternately pay the second fees(approx. $4.5K). However, I am not able to find the same in IMMI site. 

Can you please point me to the same in the IMMI site? 
Is is the rules same for all Visa or is it specific to a Visa?

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## afdalky

Hi,

Hope this will help

http://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Pages/fees-charges/visa.aspx

Goto 'Work' --> General skilled migration

12a For applicants who have turned 18 at the time of application and who are assessed as not having functional English the second instalment is $4885. For any other applicant, the second instalment is nil.


Thanks
Afdal



msgforsunil said:


> I remember having read in the forum that if the secondary applicant doesn't meet functional english criteria(both non graduate/non diploma or not taken up English test), then one could alternately pay the second fees(approx. $4.5K). However, I am not able to find the same in IMMI site.
> 
> Can you please point me to the same in the IMMI site?
> Is is the rules same for all Visa or is it specific to a Visa?
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## udaykapavarapu

Hello,

Count me in. However, I will be receiving it in July as the ICT Software Occupation should have reached this year's limit.

Thanks
Uday Kiran K


----------



## brisbane_bound

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| EOI Invitations Eagerly Awaited for May 22nd, 2015 |||
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> Starting this thread for individuals who are Eagerly Awaiting EOI Invitation on May 22nd, 2015.
> 
> 
> Kindly join in!!!*


Surprised to see so few EA assessed guys in this thread. Is there no one awaiting invitation on May 22nd? LOL
Ok, i am a bit early in this thread as i am yet to receive my outcome from EA but expecting it this week..

So thought to check this thread out for any pointers,

Anyways, what are my chances for 22nd May round if i submit my EOI by end of this week?
Thanks


----------



## SqOats

brisbane_bound said:


> Surprised to see so few EA assessed guys in this thread. Is there no one awaiting invitation on May 22nd? LOL
> Ok, i am a bit early in this thread as i am yet to receive my outcome from EA but expecting it this week..
> 
> So thought to check this thread out for any pointers,
> 
> Anyways, what are my chances for 22nd May round if i submit my EOI by end of this week?
> Thanks


Hi there...

I am in a similar situation... But, I've been informed by the EA CO that my assessment is positive. I am now awaiting the outcome letter (I applied paper based application). I've asked my CO to at least provide me the file copy by email, which i am expecting to get by tomorrow hopefully. Then i will submit my EOI using the outcome date.

Well it depends on your points. .. if you got 65 then you can surely get it on 22nd may round....Analyzing the current situation... there are bright chances of getting the invite on 19 June (for 60 pointers). Wish you all the best....


----------



## Jeeten#80

You have to share more information LIKE the following for seeking advise.....as you shared nothing regarding your points, VISA subclass....etc...

Points Break up... (Age, Experience, English Language Test, etc...)

Occupation Code...





brisbane_bound said:


> Surprised to see so few EA assessed guys in this thread. Is there no one awaiting invitation on May 22nd? LOL
> Ok, i am a bit early in this thread as i am yet to receive my outcome from EA but expecting it this week..
> 
> So thought to check this thread out for any pointers,
> 
> Anyways, what are my chances for 22nd May round if i submit my EOI by end of this week?
> Thanks


----------



## SqOats

Jeeten#80 said:


> You have to share more information LIKE the following for seeking advise.....as you shared nothing regarding your points, VISA subclass....etc...
> 
> Points Break up... (Age, Experience, English Language Test, etc...)
> 
> Occupation Code...


And I received the outcome letter ... which is dated back to 24 April btw :s... anyhow ... submitting EOI... and finger crossed for the invite in the last round .....

What are my chances on 60 points.... I think invites are dating back to upto one month ... and now it will b even shorter due to many occupations reaching ceilings....


----------



## brisbane_bound

Jeeten#80 said:


> You have to share more information LIKE the following for seeking advise.....as you shared nothing regarding your points, VISA subclass....etc...
> 
> Points Break up... (Age, Experience, English Language Test, etc...)
> 
> Occupation Code...


Thanks Jeetendra.
Actually i have been trying to get my signature working but somehow it never appears in my messages.
i went to User Cp< Edit Signature< Save

Am i missing something?

Thanks

Edit : look at that.. it does work sometimes 
I will update it with the details you provided..Thanks


----------



## brisbane_bound

SqOats said:


> And I received the outcome letter ... which is dated back to 24 April btw :s... anyhow ... submitting EOI... and finger crossed for the invite in the last round .....
> 
> What are my chances on 60 points.... I think invites are dating back to upto one month ... and now it will b even shorter due to many occupations reaching ceilings....


Hey Congratulations for getting the letter.
I got only 60 points but applying as an electronics engineer. Does that make any difference?
Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

*For Occupation ID - 2335* | Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers | 508 Invites are still remaining (8 May 2015 | results aren't out yet).


The Cut off for "*Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)*" is "*23 March 2015 | 1.05 pm*"


Now that the following occupations most probably have reached their Ceilings ... other Occupation ID's would be allocated more seats thereby resulting in more invites being rolled out for other occupations.

** Accountants
** Software and Applications Programmers


*Lets wait for the 8th May results, which could give us a fair idea as to where you stand.* Results should be out latest by coming Thursday.





SqOats said:


> And I received the outcome letter ... which is dated back to 24 April btw :s... anyhow ... submitting EOI... and finger crossed for the invite in the last round .....
> 
> What are my chances on 60 points.... I think invites are dating back to upto one month ... and now it will b even shorter due to many occupations reaching ceilings....


----------



## brisbane_bound

Jeeten#80 said:


> *For Occupation ID - 2335* | Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers | 508 Invites are still remaining (8 May 2015 | results aren't out yet).
> 
> 
> The Cut off for "*Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)*" is "*23 March 2015 | 1.05 pm*"
> 
> 
> Now that the following occupations most probably have reached their Ceilings ... other Occupation ID's would be allocated more seats thereby resulting in more invites being rolled out for other occupations.
> 
> ** Accountants
> ** Software and Applications Programmers
> 
> 
> *Lets wait for the 8th May results, which could give us a fair idea as to where you stand.* Results should be out latest by coming Thursday.


How do we get that data?
Can you please share the link?

Update : Found the link. My code also has some 514 invites left. Hope i get the result soon and get through 22nd May


----------



## SqOats

Jeeten#80 said:


> *For Occupation ID - 2335* | Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers | 508 Invites are still remaining (8 May 2015 | results aren't out yet).
> 
> 
> The Cut off for "*Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)*" is "*23 March 2015 | 1.05 pm*"
> 
> 
> Now that the following occupations most probably have reached their Ceilings ... other Occupation ID's would be allocated more seats thereby resulting in more invites being rolled out for other occupations.
> 
> ** Accountants
> ** Software and Applications Programmers
> 
> 
> *Lets wait for the 8th May results, which could give us a fair idea as to where you stand.* Results should be out latest by coming Thursday.


Hats off to your analysis ... Yep.. eagerly awaiting for May 8th results...

Another question ... I selected both 189 and 190 in my EOI ... but I havent submitted application to Victoria to get the SS... I selected 190 just in case and might not pursue ... It should not cause any issue with the chances of 189 invite...rite?...

In shor... a person who selected both 190 & 189 options... and one who selected only 189 ... both will be assessed on equal grounds ... rite?


----------



## brisbane_bound

SqOats said:


> Thanks....With 60 points ... getting invite on 22 may is near to impossible ...
> 
> Well, as Jeetan said ... situation will be more clear after 8 may results are out ... so wait till thursday to have a clear picture.... Good luck with ur EA assessment ... u guys r lucky t o apply via MSA online ... my assessment alone took 9 months :S .. i submitted my paper based application on 24 aug 2014.... and still i didnt receive my original EA outcome letter ... just a file copy.... original mite take another 2 months...


Ohh..that is disappointing..i was hoping to get in on 22nd May round. Anyways hope situation gets better after 8 May results are out.

BTW, how do we know what is the current backlog date for Visa invitation?
Is it Anzsco code specific or general?


----------



## SqOats

brisbane_bound said:


> Ohh..that is disappointing..i was hoping to get in on 22nd May round. Anyways hope situation gets better after 8 May results are out.
> 
> BTW, how do we know what is the current backlog date for Visa invitation?
> Is it Anzsco code specific or general?


Info can be accessed from skillselect website... for example ...for 24 april round ... last invite was received by the applicant who submitted EOI on 23 March 2015
1.05 pm with 60 points .... it doesnt tell us the category ..its just general ... 

But, now because ceilings are reached for some occupations ... it means that more invites will be given to other categories and the hopefully the cutt offs difference will be shortened... this will be more clear in 8 may results ...


----------



## Jeeten#80

Selecting both 189 and 190 in same EOI, wouldn't have any adverse effect on your chances of getting an Invite.


One can't be invited for BOTH 189 and 190 at the same time.


At any point of time you can only get 1 invite.


IF one receives an invite for either of 189/190/489, then his EOI is locked for editing for next 60 days. 




SqOats said:


> Hats off to your analysis ... Yep.. eagerly awaiting for May 8th results...
> 
> Another question ... I selected both 189 and 190 in my EOI ... but I havent submitted application to Victoria to get the SS... I selected 190 just in case and might not pursue ... It should not cause any issue with the chances of 189 invite...rite?...
> 
> In shor... a person who selected both 190 & 189 options... and one who selected only 189 ... both will be assessed on equal grounds ... rite?


----------



## goodtimes

Helios said:


> Thanks Goodtimes for the reply, I'm planning to select the 263111 Computer networks and systems engineer occupation on my application, is there a way to figure out if the ceiling for this occupation has been reached ?



263111 Computer networks and systems engineer - has not reached the ceiling yet. I believe there will be about 250 places left after the 8th May round. You can check it online at the following link: SkillSelect

When you are at this webpage, click on occupation ceilings. It is not yet updated with 8th May round results - hope it will be updated by EOD Thursday, 14 May 2015.

All the best!


----------



## kingsss12

Quick Question:

Just realized that I have entered my name wrongly in the EOI.

Details in Passport (example):
Given Name : John K
Family Name : Smith

However, details in EOI : 
Given Name : John 
Family Name : K Smith

Though full name as displayed in the EOI is John K Smith.

I have not received the invitation yet and EOI is open for update. Change will lead to change in date of effect, causing delay in invitation. Please suggest if it's OK to leave the name as it is and correct the same while filling the VISA??


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Update your EOI ASAP |||*


Go ahead and update your name as per your travel document. i.e. Passport.


This change won't affect your EOI "Date of effect".





ssingh18 said:


> Quick Question:
> 
> Just realized that I have entered my name wrongly in the EOI.
> 
> Details in Passport (example):
> Given Name : John K
> Family Name : Smith
> 
> However, details in EOI :
> Given Name : John
> Family Name : K Smith
> 
> Though full name as displayed in the EOI is John K Smith.
> 
> I have not received the invitation yet and EOI is open for update. Change will lead to change in date of effect, causing delay in invitation. Please suggest if it's OK to leave the name as it is and correct the same while filling the VISA??


----------



## kingsss12

Thank you Jeeten.. You have always been a first & final point of confirmation for me...


----------



## Jeeten#80

I'm really obliged to hear that. Thank you!!!


Please HIT *Thanks* button if you like my comments for those Posts. (*to increase my reputation*).





ssingh18 said:


> Thank you Jeeten.. You have always been a first & final point of confirmation for me...


----------



## ikrammd

goodtimes said:


> 263111 Computer networks and systems engineer - has not reached the ceiling yet. I believe there will be about 250 places left after the 8th May round. You can check it online at the following link: SkillSelect
> 
> When you are at this webpage, click on occupation ceilings. It is not yet updated with 8th May round results - hope it will be updated by EOD Thursday, 14 May 2015.
> 
> All the best!



Hi,

I've been monitoring this occupation for a while now. Not to worry it would be 60-70 max per round. Approx 120 average a month.


----------



## rajrajinin

Hi Guys,

I am about to submit my EOI, just need one clarification. In qualification section, they ask to enter degree duration (Date From and Date to) in dd/mm/yyyy. I dont know the enrollment date, in my consolidated marksheet mentions April 2002 and last exam passed is April 2006.

Currently I have mentioned Date From as 01/04/2002 and Date to 30/04/2006.

Is it correct? I am sure nobody would remember exact dates.

Cheers.


----------



## ishugarg

software engineer with 60 points, EOI submitted On 26th March


----------



## rajrajinin

Hi Guys,

I have posted my question in another thread but havent got an asnwer yet, hence posting it here... will appreciate your help.

I am about to submit my EOI, just need one clarification. In qualification section, they ask to enter degree duration (Date From and Date to) in dd/mm/yyyy. I dont know the enrollment date, in my consolidated marksheet mentions April 2002 and last exam passed is April 2006.

Currently I have mentioned Date From as 01/04/2002 and Date to 30/04/2006.

Is it correct? I am sure nobody would remember exact dates.

Cheers.


----------



## SqOats

rajrajinin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have posted my question in another thread but havent got an asnwer yet, hence posting it here... will appreciate your help.
> 
> I am about to submit my EOI, just need one clarification. In qualification section, they ask to enter degree duration (Date From and Date to) in dd/mm/yyyy. I dont know the enrollment date, in my consolidated marksheet mentions April 2002 and last exam passed is April 2006.
> 
> Currently I have mentioned Date From as 01/04/2002 and Date to 30/04/2006.
> 
> Is it correct? I am sure nobody would remember exact dates.
> 
> Cheers.


Usually enrollment dates are mentioned on your graduation certificate/letter .... But, in case you dont know .. then what you are mentioning should not have any issue ...


----------



## rajrajinin

Thanks. No dates are mentioned on graduation certificate nor on consolidated marksheet. It just states that I have completed the course in April 2006.


----------



## Jeeten#80

As most of the colleges in India start in June or July you may chose enter the following dates.

Also college results are declared in June /July.


Date From as 24/06/2002 and Date to 12/06/2006.


*Note: *

1) Whichever dates you eventually decide, ensure that *these aren't weekend dates*. As the dates selected by you fall on weekends.


2) Also *Date Completed* in most of the cases is When you received your Results.




rajrajinin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have posted my question in another thread but havent got an asnwer yet, hence posting it here... will appreciate your help.
> 
> I am about to submit my EOI, just need one clarification. In qualification section, they ask to enter degree duration (Date From and Date to) in dd/mm/yyyy. I dont know the enrollment date, in my consolidated marksheet mentions April 2002 and last exam passed is April 2006.
> 
> Currently I have mentioned Date From as 01/04/2002 and Date to 30/04/2006.
> 
> Is it correct? I am sure nobody would remember exact dates.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## path_prasanna

I guess if the month is correct that's enough...


----------



## ikrammd

rajrajinin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am about to submit my EOI, just need one clarification. In qualification section, they ask to enter degree duration (Date From and Date to) in dd/mm/yyyy. I dont know the enrollment date, in my consolidated marksheet mentions April 2002 and last exam passed is April 2006.
> 
> Currently I have mentioned Date From as 01/04/2002 and Date to 30/04/2006.
> 
> Is it correct? I am sure nobody would remember exact dates.
> 
> Cheers.


Use beginning of the month for enrolment and end of the month for completion. All you need to ensure is that you are not short of 4 years. I've done the same.


----------



## SqOats

Bravo man ... you have an eye for detail ... keep up the good work....


----------



## rajrajinin

ikrammd said:


> Use beginning of the month for enrolment and end of the month for completion. All you need to ensure is that you are not short of 4 years. I've done the same.


Thanks. Ok.. I passed 1st exam (non semester) in April 2002 and it was a distance course. So i guess I need to put a date of atleast 3 months before April 2002. Am I right.

Cheers.


----------



## Rennie

Hi 
I submitted EOI today claiming 60 points in Visa 190
I have chosen Victoria State sponsorship and the code is 261313.
As I had 1 6.5 in IELTS Im planning to take next month and update Visa 189.
Any idea about when I will get the Invite?

Thanks,
Rennie


----------



## nitink

Hi All , 

Below is my situation

Applied for NSW SS with 55+5 point..
(Age - 15 / PTEA-10 / Exp -15 / Education - 15 )

EOI Date Applied - 05 May 2015

ANZCO - ICT Business Analyst 261111

Query 1:
When is the EOI invite cycle for NSW.(Is it weekly / fortnightly /monthly ?)
I have seen messages where couple of group members got NSW invite for different professions. 
When is the current cycle going to be released and link to keep tab.

Query 2:
I have a query on work experience section. I have been into IT consulting with same company for 10 + years and during span worked in different european countries as well as in australia ( 9 months sydney) all on work permit..

How do I showcase that experience under same company as there is no sub-classification for experience.

Would be great if you can provide any pointers on same.

Also what are the chances of getting invite from NSW for ICT-BA position at *** end of year cycle.

Best regards,
NitinK


----------



## msgforsunil

afdalky said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope this will help
> 
> Fees and charges for visas
> 
> Goto 'Work' --> General skilled migration
> 
> 12a For applicants who have turned 18 at the time of application and who are assessed as not having functional English the second instalment is $4885. For any other applicant, the second instalment is nil.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Afdal


Thank you Afdal.


----------



## msgforsunil

*Should I mention the Hotel or Office address for 3 months stay in abroad in Visa?*

Should I mention the Hotel or the Office address for a 3 months stay in abroad in Visa application? Which is the better of the two?

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## msgforsunil

*Clarification on Functional English score?*

As per https://www.immi.gov.au/faqs/Pages/aelt.aspx the functional english is stated as below.

Functional(English Language proficiency level)-Average/total/overall across test components only(Test component)-30 for PTE

As I understand there is no restriction on the minimum score that one could get in each test component(listening, reading, writing, speaking), say one can get 20(less than 30) in reading and can get more in speaking(say 40). Rather "Overall Score" must be greater than or equal to 30. IMMI just looks into the "Overall Score" and not Communicative Skills or Enabling Skills score. 

Please confirm my understanding.

Thank you


----------



## manU22

Hotel Address.



msgforsunil said:


> Should I mention the Hotel or the Office address for a 3 months stay in abroad in Visa application? Which is the better of the two?
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## manU22

Yes for dependants, no if claiming spouse points.



msgforsunil said:


> As per https://www.immi.gov.au/faqs/Pages/aelt.aspx the functional english is stated as below.
> 
> Functional(English Language proficiency level)-Average/total/overall across test components only(Test component)-30 for PTE
> 
> As I understand there is no restriction on the minimum score that one could get in each test component(listening, reading, writing, speaking), say one can get 20(less than 30) in reading and can get more in speaking(say 40). Rather "Overall Score" must be greater than or equal to 30. IMMI just looks into the "Overall Score" and not Communicative Skills or Enabling Skills score.
> 
> Please confirm my understanding.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## msgforsunil

manU22 said:


> Hotel Address.


What is the problem in giving company address?


----------



## msgforsunil

*Reupload docs in Visa Application?*

Is there a provision to re-upload docs as part of Visa Application?

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## vchandwani

Hi ,

I have applied for EOI on 2nd May 2015 with 60 points (ACS : 2613) and 60 pointers are invited till 23rd March as of now, is there any chance that cap on occupation ceiling (for 2613) will be increased, if not then would I be invited in the first round of July


PTE : W :82 S:66 L:72 R:71
ACS : 24th Apr 2015
ACS +ve: 29th Apr 2015
EOI applied with 60 points on 2nd May


----------



## bryan00

*Question!!!*

Sorry guys I thought I could delete my post above but realised I couldn't sorry it was just a test to check how this worked as I am new to this forum...

I have two questions to ask...

1.If I lodge an EOI today for general accountant with 65 points when would I mostly likely get an invitation?

2.There would be a few months left from today till I get an invitation and saying that, if I lodge EOI today with an expired ielts result and skills assessment to artificially make it 65 points to be listed on the queue and then update a new/valid ielts/skills assessment (would still be the same 65 points just change of information) before I get an invite, would this cause any problems? (I know I'm playing a trick but it's just that I need to get an invitation asap by this year).

Thanks advance guys!


----------



## manU22

msgforsunil said:


> What is the problem in giving company address?


If you notice, we always give address of stay and not office. If there is a specific need for office address it would be asked clearly.


----------



## SqOats

bryan00 said:


> Sorry guys I thought I could delete my post above but realised I couldn't sorry it was just a test to check how this worked as I am new to this forum...
> 
> I have two questions to ask...
> 
> 1.If I lodge an EOI today for general accountant with 65 points when would I mostly likely get an invitation?
> 
> 2.There would be a few months left from today till I get an invitation and saying that, if I lodge EOI today with an expired ielts result and skills assessment to artificially make it 65 points to be listed on the queue and then update a new/valid ielts/skills assessment (would still be the same 65 points just change of information) before I get an invite, would this cause any problems? (I know I'm playing a trick but it's just that I need to get an invitation asap by this year).
> 
> Thanks advance guys!


Well... as of April 24 round ... only 46 invites were left for Accountants 2211 which must have been given in 8 may round (confirmation awaited) ... so the ceiling has been reached ... so its not possible to get the invite this year .... 

Regarding other question .... i believe the moment you update your ielts or assessment details in an already lodged EOI... your EOI submitted date will be reset.... need confirmation from others on this one though......


----------



## Jeeten#80

Haven't heard of Occupation Ceiling being increased for any Occupation Code out of cycle i.e. any time in the FY.

Most probably won't be increased.


*IF IMMI rules don't change*, THEN most probably you might be invited in around August/September.

*Considering the following pointers...*

* Backlog of around 1.5 months between the current cutoff date and your EOI submitted date.

* ALL those who are having 65 and above points will jump this queue. Irrespective of when they submit their EOI....up-to the final minute of the Invitation rounds.







vchandwani said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have applied for EOI on 2nd May 2015 with 60 points (ACS : 2613) and 60 pointers are invited till 23rd March as of now, is there any chance that cap on occupation ceiling (for 2613) will be increased, if not then would I be invited in the first round of July
> 
> 
> PTE : W :82 S:66 L:72 R:71
> ACS : 24th Apr 2015
> ACS +ve: 29th Apr 2015
> EOI applied with 60 points on 2nd May


----------



## jelli-kallu

SqOats said:


> Well... as of April 24 round ... only 46 invites were left for Accountants 2211 which must have been given in 8 may round (confirmation awaited) ... so the ceiling has been reached ... so its not possible to get the invite this year ....
> 
> Regarding other question .... i believe the moment you update your ielts or assessment details in an already lodged EOI... your EOI submitted date will be reset.... need confirmation from others on this one though......


It is only the "date of effect" that gets changed, not the submit date.


----------



## Jeeten#80

1)
In ALL likelihood the Occupation Ceiling for Accounts MUST have exhausted in 8th May invitation rounds (Official confirmation would be out soon).

*IF IMMI rules don't change*, THEN most probably you will be invited in July.


2)
Your trick would work perfectly, provided you get a Valid English Language Test result latest by 09th July 2015 @ 07:00 pm (_to be on the safer side_). Here you keep 29 minutes of buffer time to update your EOI.


Also as your *POINTS aren't changing *there won't be any change in your EOI "*Date of Effect*".


Moreover EOI "*Date Submitted*:" NEVER changes.






> Originally Posted by *SqOats*>
> 
> Well... as of April 24 round ... only 46 invites were left for Accountants 2211 which must have been given in 8 may round (confirmation awaited) ... so the ceiling has been reached ... so its not possible to get the invite this year ....
> 
> Regarding other question .... i believe the moment you update your ielts or assessment details in an already lodged EOI... your EOI submitted date will be reset.... need confirmation from others on this one though......





bryan00 said:


> Sorry guys I thought I could delete my post above but realised I couldn't sorry it was just a test to check how this worked as I am new to this forum...
> 
> I have two questions to ask...
> 
> 1.If I lodge an EOI today for general accountant with 65 points when would I mostly likely get an invitation?
> 
> 2.There would be a few months left from today till I get an invitation and saying that, if I lodge EOI today with an expired ielts result and skills assessment to artificially make it 65 points to be listed on the queue and then update a new/valid ielts/skills assessment (would still be the same 65 points just change of information) before I get an invite, would this cause any problems? (I know I'm playing a trick but it's just that I need to get an invitation asap by this year).
> 
> Thanks advance guys!


----------



## bryan00

*Dear Jeetendra*

Thank you so much!


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi Jeeten,
One Quick question. I just received my PTE -A result. scored above 79 in each section. that makes my point equal to 70.
what is my chance to get the invite after refresh of the July cycle. would I have to wait one or 2 months. or I can get an invite sooner.

Thanks


----------



## SqOats

Jeeten#80 said:


> 1)
> In ALL likelihood the Occupation Ceiling for Accounts MUST have exhausted in 8th May invitation rounds (Official confirmation would be out soon).
> 
> *IF IMMI rules don't change*, THEN most probably you will be invited in July.
> 
> 
> 2)
> Your trick would work perfectly, provided you get a Valid English Language Test result latest by 09th July 2015 @ 07:00 pm (_to be on the safer side_). Here you keep 29 minutes of buffer time to update your EOI.
> 
> 
> Also as your *POINTS aren't changing *there won't be any change in your EOI "*Date of Effect*".
> 
> 
> Moreover EOI "*Date Submitted*:" NEVER changes.



ahaan.... Only if I would've asked you earlier... I could've managed to submit my EOI easily 8 days in advance  .... As I was informed about my positive assessment by my EA CO via email on 4th May ... but i waited till yesterday till I got the scanned copy of outcome letter in order to use that date ... I hope this will not turn out to be a turning point ... 

Anyways ... still hopeful to get the invite during this year ... fingers crossed...


----------



## Jeeten#80

*IF IMMI rules don't change*, THEN most probably you will be invited in first round of July (submit your EOI ASAP).


When are you planning to submit your EOI?




sukesh123 said:


> hi Jeeten,
> One Quick question. I just received my PTE -A result. scored above 79 in each section. that makes my point equal to 70.
> what is my chance to get the invite after refresh of the July cycle. would I have to wait one or 2 months. or I can get an invite sooner.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## bryan00

*Dear Jeetandra*

Jeetandra, I have one more question for you.

1. Is it possible to lodge two separate EOI for subclass 189 and 489 for general accountant? If so, if I receive an invitation for 489 first could this effect me getting a further invitation for 189?

2. In relation to your positive reply to my previous question, there would be no way that the case officer would ask for information about the expired/false ielts/skills assessment filled in which would obviously be updated by the time I get an invitation? I think I'm over worrying... I don't imagine that the old information are even kept in the record nor case officer's interest in the first place hahaha...

Help me expert!!


----------



## happieaussie2016

I just got my result today. So probably by today evening I should be able to submit my EOI.
Is it a lengthy process ?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see my comments inline....





bryan00 said:


> Jeetandra, I have one more question for you.
> 
> 1. Is it possible to lodge two separate EOI for subclass 189 and 489 for general accountant? If so, if I receive an invitation for 489 first could this effect me getting a further invitation for 189?
> [JEET] - I have seen people do that (There seems to be a loophole in the system).
> Ideally IF you receive an invite then FOR the next 60 days you won't receive any other invite. Even though you are eligible for it.
> But don't know how it works in-case there are 2 Separate EOI's.
> 
> 
> 2. In relation to your positive reply to my previous question, there would be no way that the case officer would ask for information about the expired/false ielts/skills assessment filled in which would obviously be updated by the time I get an invitation? I think I'm over worrying... I don't imagine that the old information are even kept in the record nor case officer's interest in the first place hahaha...
> [JEET] - Yes you are over thinking. Take a break and grab a cup of coffee :ranger::ranger:
> 
> 
> Help me expert!!


----------



## Jeeten#80

Lengthy and exhaustive, as one has to enter many details.

So take extra care.


*Read the following post for entering Experience Correctly as per ACS letter.*


*EOI Update to Avoid Over-claiming of Points | Visa-Refusal IF Over-claimed Points*




sukesh123 said:


> I just got my result today. So probably by today evening I should be able to submit my EOI.
> Is it a lengthy process ?


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hey Jeeten,
Need one more help. While checking the EOI on the page where you fill the education details it is asking the Institute name. Here do I fill the University name or do I fill the college name.
in my ACS result it is mentioned the BE completed from the university name is eligible.

Also in the ACS letter it is mentioned the degree awarded in april 2003 but my exam happenend in may 2003 so what end date do I mention in the EOI.


----------



## afdalky

Guys need help

In my case I had submitted EOI for 189 and 190 (vic) together for software engineer

If I get the invite from Victoria before next July sitting should I still proceed for the visa or wait for the 189? 

Visa through 190 and 189 will take the same time frame?

What if I pay and apply for visa through 190 and in futrue will be able to consider the same amount, Pcc, health for 189 visa also ?

Since its already May half and probably have to wait 2 - 3 months for July/August second sitting, is it a better idea to wait for the 189 itself ??

For July and August will they consider the whole backlog together or will there be any cut off dates like previous invitation rounds ??

Thanks 
Afdal


----------



## bonerofalonelyheart

afdalky said:


> Guys need help In my case I had submitted EOI for 189 and 190 (vic) together for software engineer If I get the invite from Victoria before next July sitting should I still proceed for the visa or wait for the 189? Visa through 190 and 189 will take the same time frame? What if I pay and apply for visa through 190 and in futrue will be able to consider the same amount, Pcc, health for 189 visa also ? Since its already May half and probably have to wait 2 - 3 months for July/August second sitting, is it a better idea to wait for the 189 itself ?? For July and August will they consider the whole backlog together or will there be any cut off dates like previous invitation rounds ?? Thanks Afdal


What do you mean by 'sitting'?


----------



## afdalky

Sitting means invitation round





bonerofalonelyheart said:


> What do you mean by 'sitting'?


----------



## Vkind

Dear All, 
I am new to this forum.
I find the posts to be very informative and helpful.
Thanks for the expert advice from Jeeten..
I just received positive outcome from vetassess.. I will be submitting EOI before the next round of invitation..
by the way, with 7 band from IELTS I have a total of 65 points, applying under 2321- Architects.. fingers crossed..
will keep you guys posted if and when i get invite..
wish you all a very good luck..


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Institution name* - Put your University Name.

* Later when you are invited, you may input your University Name & College Name in FORM 80.


I have done the following:-

*Date to* - Have mentioned an approximate Date from April (Ensured that its not a weekend date..)

Degree Completed - When you finished your college classes

Degree Awarded - When you passed your exam and Degree was awarded.






sukesh123 said:


> Hey Jeeten,
> Need one more help. While checking the EOI on the page where you fill the education details it is asking the Institute name. Here do I fill the University name or do I fill the college name.
> in my ACS result it is mentioned the BE completed from the university name is eligible.
> 
> Also in the ACS letter it is mentioned the degree awarded in april 2003 but my exam happenend in may 2003 so what end date do I mention in the EOI.


----------



## engfahmi

Vkind said:


> Dear All,
> I am new to this forum.
> I find the posts to be very informative and helpful.
> Thanks for the expert advice from Jeeten..
> I just received positive outcome from vetassess.. I will be submitting EOI before the next round of invitation..
> by the way, with 7 band from IELTS I have a total of 65 points, applying under 2321- Architects.. fingers crossed..
> will keep you guys posted if and when i get invite..
> wish you all a very good luck..



Hi, Please what was the duration till Vetassess got your assessment results please?


----------



## Vkind

engfahmi said:


> Hi, Please what was the duration till Vetassess got your assessment results please?


I submitted application/all documents to vetassess in 1st week of January 2015(launched application last week of December 2014), recvd outcome in 2nd week of May 2015..


----------



## Vkind

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Institution name* - Put your University Name.
> 
> * Later when you are invited, you may input your University Name & College Name in FORM 80.
> 
> 
> I have done the following:-
> 
> *Date to* - Have mentioned an approximate Date from April (Ensured that its not a weekend date..)
> 
> Degree Completed - When you finished your college classes
> 
> Degree Awarded - When you passed your exam and Degree was awarded.


Hi Jeeten,

I noticed the following on your signature,
20/01/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
27/01/2015 - ACS Outcome
curious to know, if the outcome from ACS is so fast?

best wishes for your EOI outcome..


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hey Jeeten,
Do we need to send the PTE results to Department of Immigration and Border Protection - DIBP -. I did not read it anywhere in this forum. but in the PTE Site I can see the option to send the scores and when I search for DIAC it shows u can send the scores to DIAC>


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see my comments inline...





afdalky said:


> Guys need help
> 
> In my case I had submitted EOI for 189 and 190 (vic) together for software engineer
> 
> If I get the invite from Victoria before next July sitting should I still proceed for the visa or wait for the 189?
> 
> *[JEET] - *Proceed for VISA. As what you have in hand would be important and not what you would get in future.
> 
> ***You are required to live and work for at least 2 years in the nominating state after your visa is granted.
> 
> 
> 
> Visa through 190 and 189 will take the same time frame?
> 
> *[JEET] - *Right now 189 is processed faster as 190 has been put on back burner by STATES. AND will start processing it come July.
> 
> In 190 there is an additional STAGE of "State sponsorship" after getting approval you have to apply for VISA.
> 
> So, 190 processing take longer time, If considered END to END.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if I pay and apply for visa through 190 and in futrue will be able to consider the same amount, Pcc, health for 189 visa also ?
> 
> *[JEET] - *Medicals and PCC, would be considered BUT I doubt they would consider VISA Fees.
> 
> 
> Since its already May half and probably have to wait 2 - 3 months for July/August second sitting, is it a better idea to wait for the 189 itself ??
> 
> *[JEET] - *IF I was you I would have waited.
> 
> BUT share your Points break and Complete English Test score.
> 
> 
> For July and August will they consider the whole backlog together or will there be any cut off dates like previous invitation rounds ??
> 
> *[JEET] - *I would have loved IF they did like you indicated. BUT IT does not happen as we wish.
> 
> *There would be Cut-Off dates.* As they would be clearing the backlog from 23rd March 2015. IN this case as well people having greater points would be invited first (irrespective of their EOI *Date of effect*) AND THEN 60 pointers.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Afdal


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thank you for your wishes!!!


Yes it is FAST (IF ALL your documents are inline with their standards)...it is not LIKE earlier days where IT took 3 months or more.

I have seen few people who have got their results in flat 3 days.

All The Best to you too..




Vkind said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> I noticed the following on your signature,
> 20/01/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
> 27/01/2015 - ACS Outcome
> curious to know, if the outcome from ACS is so fast?
> 
> best wishes for your EOI outcome..


----------



## Jeeten#80

I have very little IDEA about this.

But have read it somewhere that PTE doesn't issue Score Card as IELTS does.

In turn IT sends your score to DIAC upon your request. AND in VISA application you have to input your Registration ID or something.

So let me know what you decide?





sukesh123 said:


> Hey Jeeten,
> Do we need to send the PTE results to Department of Immigration and Border Protection - DIBP -. I did not read it anywhere in this forum. but in the PTE Site I can see the option to send the scores and when I search for DIAC it shows u can send the scores to DIAC>


----------



## happieaussie2016

Thanks Bro...found this thread 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ted-pte-scores-while-eoi-already-process.html

They are sayin no need to send the exam results. they can check automatically. we need to just provide the registration id.


----------



## ubabar85

Hi guys, can any one please let me know when results of 8 may 2015 invitation round will be declared as need to know the visa date of effect for 8 may 2015 round and please can any one share me the link of official website of skill set where result of 8 may 2015 round will be published.

regards
Usman


----------



## Jeeten#80

IT should be out in couple of DAYS.


Just keep on checking the following link.


*SkillSelect | Invitation rounds TAB*






ubabar85 said:


> Hi guys, can any one please let me know when results of 8 may 2015 invitation round will be declared as need to know the visa date of effect for 8 may 2015 round and please can any one share me the link of official website of skill set where result of 8 may 2015 round will be published.
> 
> regards
> Usman


----------



## ubabar85

Thanks jeeten for your prompt reply 

Regards
Usman



Jeeten#80 said:


> IT should be out in couple of DAYS.
> 
> 
> Just keep on checking the following link.
> 
> 
> *SkillSelect | Invitation rounds TAB*


----------



## Vkind

Jeeten#80 said:


> Thank you for your wishes!!!
> 
> 
> Yes it is FAST (IF ALL your documents are inline with their standards)...it is not LIKE earlier days where IT took 3 months or more.
> 
> I have seen few people who have got their results in flat 3 days.
> 
> All The Best to you too..


Thanks Jeetendra!! Good to know on the ACS processing time. In vetassess they take about 8 to 12 weeks! For my case it was about 16 weeks..
All of us in this forum should remain in touch, may be we could migrate to Australia on the same flight  or turn up as neighbours.. who knows....


----------



## happieaussie2016

I think most of us would be invited in Jul-Aug. And we all would have similar timelines.
Let us keep in touch and maybe help each other out even when we land in Aus.

God Willing.


----------



## ubabar85

Hey sukesh, 
Man congrats on your PTE man  where are the sweets  ?

Regards
Usman



sukesh123 said:


> I think most of us would be invited in Jul-Aug. And we all would have similar timelines.
> Let us keep in touch and maybe help each other out even when we land in Aus.
> 
> God Willing.


----------



## happieaussie2016

Ubabar Bhai thanks to you and others in this forum I was able to achieve the score.
The materials you provided were very helpful.
I really am indebted to people like Jeeten, you, Sandeep, Keeda and so many others who are constantly encouraging people like me to fulfill their dreams and that too without any agent help.
And For sweets bhai god willing we will meet in Australia someday and we will celebrate.


----------



## Vkind

Jeeten#80 said:


> We should stay in touch...PM me your details...


Hi Jeeten,

how to PM you? I looked everywhere but not successful. Pls revert.

thanks,


----------



## ubabar85

Suresh Bhai I am happy for your success and for sweets I am just kidding really good to know and happy that you got your pte cleared  

Now lets wait for the invitation round for 22nd 

Regards
Usman Munir



sukesh123 said:


> Ubabar Bhai thanks to you and others in this forum I was able to achieve the score.
> The materials you provided were very helpful.
> I really am indebted to people like Jeeten, you, Sandeep, Keeda and so many others who are constantly encouraging people like me to fulfill their dreams and that too without any agent help.
> And For sweets bhai god willing we will meet in Australia someday and we will celebrate.


----------



## happieaussie2016

All the best for 22nd May round babar. I may not get the invitation this time round as the ceilings would have reached.


----------



## Jeeten#80

You have very few posts for doing this...try after 10/5 posts...

The option is under* Quick Links>>Private Messages*




Vkind said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> how to PM you? I looked everywhere but not successful. Pls revert.
> 
> thanks,


----------



## happieaussie2016

Finally was able to submit my EOI today for 261313. thanks to everyone here and best of luck to each one waiting for the invite on 22 May.


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi ,
While filling the EOI for Experience section what should be the end date for the current employer.
As I submitted the EOI yesterday I filled in yesterdays date. Should it be left blank ?


----------



## vchandwani

Hi msgforsunil ,

Congrats on getting the EOI invite, can you please let me know your total points so that I can estimate when I will be getting an invite.

Thanks.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PTE : W :82 S:66 L:72 R:71
ACS : 24th Apr 2015
ACS +ve: 29th Apr 2015
EOI applied with 60 points on 2nd May


----------



## happieaussie2016

Submitted my EOI today morning claiming 70 points for S.E 261313
Hoping to get an invite by July first round if there are no changes in the structure.
Guess I was late by 1 Week else could hav got the invite on the 22 May round :-(


----------



## Jeeten#80

The *END DATE* for *Current Employment *should be *left BLANK*.


When you are Invited for applying VISA,

THAT time you would have to arrange for a FRESH Employment Reference Letter (from Company HR) OR a FRESH Statutory Declaration to prove to DIBP that you are Still continuing in the Same role and performing the same duties (AS assessed by DIBP).







sukesh123 said:


> hi ,
> While filling the EOI for Experience section what should be the end date for the current employer.
> As I submitted the EOI yesterday I filled in yesterdays date. Should it be left blank ?


----------



## afdalky

What you mean by one week??

Buddy the quota got exhausted probably by May8th round itself...people who have submitted EOI from March 24th (mostly 60 points) is still waiting for the July window.

Since You have 70 points ..hope you will be considered on July second round (That is the firat back log clearing round for the next financial year -4th Friday of that month).


Thanks
Afdal




sukesh123 said:


> Submitted my EOI today morning claiming 70 points for S.E 261313
> Hoping to get an invite by July first round if there are no changes in the structure.
> Guess I was late by 1 Week else could hav got the invite on the 22 May round :-(


----------



## Maezel

They take so long to update the results from the last run 

I guess will we be getting them on a Friday again...


----------



## Vkind

Just wondering, how many of you guys are using MARA agents? How useful are they in guiding and taking care if the application process?


----------



## happieaussie2016

With the help of senior members here and going through all the relevant posts I don't think you require a MARA agent for filling your application.
Only in cases where the case is not straightforward or one is too lazy to spend some time himself self one should do it himself.

And if there are some problems come back to this forum to ask and you will get an advise soon enough.

Talking from my own experience though. Have cleared the first 2 stages myself without even consulted any agent.



Vkind said:


> Just wondering, how many of you guys are using MARA agents? How useful are they in guiding and taking care if the application process?


----------



## iajokhio

Hi currently I have 60 points Age 25, experience 15 and degrees 20 Ielts 0. My ielts score is L8.5 R8.5 S8 W6.5 and improving IELTS score, in the meanwhile if I submit eoi And say if I get invitation. later while submitting application if I have more than 60 points with improved IELTS and spouse's points. Will that be fine? Just to clear my spouse skill access is complete and she is also appearing in IELTS on 30th May.


----------



## sukhvinder17

Hi Guys,

I have submitted EOI with 65 points today, is there a chance of getting an invite by 22nd May.

Also, can you please make me understand, where I can get information regarding these slots i.e. 22nd May etc.

Thanking in Advance


-------------------------------------------------------
IELTS [L: 8.0, R: 7.0, W: 8.5, S: 8.0]: 10 Jan 2015
ACS +ve 261313: 14 May 2015
EOI Submitted: 14 May 2015
Invite Awaited


----------



## brisbane_bound

sukhvinder17 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 65 points today, is there a chance of getting an invite by 22nd May.
> 
> Also, can you please make me understand, where I can get information regarding these slots i.e. 22nd May etc.
> 
> Thanking in Advance
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> IELTS [L: 8.0, R: 7.0, W: 8.5, S: 8.0]: 10 Jan 2015
> ACS +ve 261313: 14 May 2015
> EOI Submitted: 14 May 2015
> Invite Awaited



Hello there,

if you check the stats , only 0.95% seats left for your code i.e. 261313
Out of 5005 available , 4957 have already been issued.
So i wouldnt be too excited for this round.
Cheers!!!


----------



## Hopekripa

Skilled Subclass - 189 - 261313 - Software Engineer

10/08/2014 - ACS Submitted
18/08/2014 - ACS Approved
Now comes the big hurdle.. IELTS.. After appearing 5 times, I came to a conclusion not to go with 2613- software engineer [ for 189] and god gave me a chance in the form of PTE academic from November 2014. This is PTE - Academic and one shot exam without waiting for 13 days to get the result. This helped me clear with a decent score [ Not so great although] -

IELTS 1 - 7/5.5/6.5/7 [May 2014] - Yes.. I started appearing for IELTS even before applying for ACS.. 
IELTS 2 - 7/6/5.5/7 [July 2015]
IELTS 3 - 7.5/7/5.5/7 [Sep 2014]
IELTS 4 - 7.5/7/5.5/7 [Dec 2014] 
IELTS 5 - 8/7/6/6.5 [Feb 2015]

13/04/2014 - EOI Applied [Subclass 190]

Took up PTE - Academic [Cut off- 65]
L/R/W/S - 89/69/71/90 [Finally CLEARED]

28/04/2015 - Applied for EOI [Subclass 189]
22/05/2015 - Fingers crossed just like others in this forum 

All the best guys.. Don't lose hope.. we all are here for a purpose.. Almighty knows what to do..

Kripa


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see my comments inline...




sukhvinder17 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 65 points today, is there a chance of getting an invite by 22nd May.
> 
> [JEET]- Zero chances of getting invite on 22nd May.
> 
> MOST probably the remainder of INVITES (48 in ALL) have been exhausted in 8th May round. Just waiting for official confirmation.
> 
> *Results for 8th May invitation rounds haven't been updated yet*. They should be updated by Friday IF not earlier.
> As there was a delay of around 3-4 for the result to be published for 24th April invitation round.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, can you please make me understand, where I can get information regarding these slots i.e. 22nd May etc.
> 
> [JEET] - Check the following link...
> 
> *REF:* *SkillSelect | Invitation Rounds*
> 
> 
> Thanking in Advance
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> IELTS [L: 8.0, R: 7.0, W: 8.5, S: 8.0]: 10 Jan 2015
> ACS +ve 261313: 14 May 2015
> EOI Submitted: 14 May 2015
> Invite Awaited


----------



## Jeeten#80

MOST probably the remainder of INVITES (48 in ALL) *have been exhausted in 8th May round*. Just waiting for official confirmation.

*Results for 8th May invitation rounds haven't been updated yet*. They should be updated by Friday IF not earlier.

As there was a delay of around 3-4 for the result to be published for 24th April invitation round.




brisbane_bound said:


> Hello there,
> 
> if you check the stats , only 0.95% seats left for your code i.e. 261313
> Out of 5005 available , 4957 have already been issued.
> So i wouldnt be too excited for this round.
> Cheers!!!


----------



## Jeeten#80

*189 Ceiling has been MOST probably reached on 8th May.*

MOST probably the remainder of INVITES (48 in ALL) have been exhausted in 8th May round. Just waiting for official confirmation.

Results for 8th May invitation rounds haven't been updated yet. They should be updated by Friday IF not earlier.

As there was a delay of around 3-4 days for publishing results of 24th April invitation round by DIBP.

Check the following link for more details...


*REF: *SkillSelect | Invitation Rounds




Hopekripa said:


> Skilled Subclass - 189 - 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> 10/08/2014 - ACS Submitted
> 18/08/2014 - ACS Approved
> Now comes the big hurdle.. IELTS.. After appearing 5 times, I came to a conclusion not to go with 2613- software engineer [ for 189] and god gave me a chance in the form of PTE academic from November 2014. This is PTE - Academic and one shot exam without waiting for 13 days to get the result. This helped me clear with a decent score [ Not so great although] -
> 
> IELTS 1 - 7/5.5/6.5/7 [May 2014] - Yes.. I started appearing for IELTS even before applying for ACS..
> IELTS 2 - 7/6/5.5/7 [July 2015]
> IELTS 3 - 7.5/7/5.5/7 [Sep 2014]
> IELTS 4 - 7.5/7/5.5/7 [Dec 2014]
> IELTS 5 - 8/7/6/6.5 [Feb 2015]
> 
> 13/04/2014 - EOI Applied [Subclass 190]
> 
> Took up PTE - Academic [Cut off- 65]
> L/R/W/S - 89/69/71/90 [Finally CLEARED]
> 
> 28/04/2015 - Applied for EOI [Subclass 189]
> 22/05/2015 - Fingers crossed just like others in this forum
> 
> All the best guys.. Don't lose hope.. we all are here for a purpose.. Almighty knows what to do..
> 
> Kripa


----------



## ikrammd

brisbane_bound said:


> Hello there,
> 
> if you check the stats , only 0.95% seats left for your code i.e. 261313
> Out of 5005 available , 4957 have already been issued.
> So i wouldnt be too excited for this round.
> Cheers!!!


I agree @ Brisbane

Few members with 60 points with EOI in march for 261313 are not invited for 189. You would know tomorrow when the immi site is updated. But most probably for 261313 its over for the year 2014-2015. Will have to wait until 2015-2016 in July.

However this does not stop you from applying for 190 VIC or NSW


----------



## batcoder0619

sukesh123 said:


> I am talking about people with 70 points who submitted on May 22 hav got the invitation for 2613 as there was still around a 50 vacancies in 2613 for the 22 May round
> you can stil see tht in occupation ceiling as the latest result is not updated yet and it is still pointing to the May 1st round.
> So I guess If I had lodged my EOI on21st with 70 points I should have received an invitation. But I am nto sure.
> 
> Also what do you mean I would get an invitation on last round of July.
> Isnt it supposed that people with higher points will be called first and I thought I could get an invite by 1st round of July. Kindly confirm ,,,


May 22 is next week. Which date of submission are you referring to? The site has not been updated for may 8 round but places may have been filled up already.


----------



## afdalky

As far as I understand there was a cut of date for May first round, even though u had 70 points..which was somewhere around April 8th I guess.

The occupation ceiling usually takes 4-5 days to get updated (even after any round).Whatever you are seeing was basically for the may 8th round and I am sure that this had already reached the maximum ceiling for this financial year.
Wait for a day or two you can see it from skillselect immi page.

Check the skill select page for previous invitation rounds and 2613 - 189 cut off dates...so you can get a fair idea about it.

In a month usually there are two rounds.. 2nd and 4th Friday of that month.From new financial year they usually consider fresh applications in the first sitting of that month and back log for the second sitting of that month...so as per my calculation, since you have 70 points you will get an invitation on July second sitting. If by any chance there is a cut of date for back log consideration maximum you have to wait till August second sitting.


Regards
Afdal




sukesh123 said:


> I am talking about people with 70 points who submitted on May 22 hav got the invitation for 2613 as there was still around a 50 vacancies in 2613 for the 22 May round
> you can stil see tht in occupation ceiling as the latest result is not updated yet and it is still pointing to the May 1st round.
> So I guess If I had lodged my EOI on21st with 70 points I should have received an invitation. But I am nto sure.
> 
> Also what do you mean I would get an invitation on last round of July.
> Isnt it supposed that people with higher points will be called first and I thought I could get an invite by 1st round of July. Kindly confirm ,,,
> 
> /QUOTE]


----------



## happieaussie2016

Sorry My Mistake. I was talking about the 8th May round. What I meant was if had submitted the EOI on 7th May instead I would most probably hav received an invite as I saw many people with 65 points who submitted EOI even with 65 points 1 day before received an invite.
But I am not sure.
I understand the cielings would have reached by 22 May round so no hopes for 2 months now.
What I am consfused about now reading your post is that would it have been better to lodge an EOI in July only to have a chance of getting the invite in the first. I was under the impression that higher the points you have higher is ur chance to getting an invite earlier.



afdalky said:


> A wild guess...if not may have to wait for a month... I was talking on behalf of the past years invitation rounds..let's c...anyway I have been waiting for a long time for this to happen..so I dont mind waiting for another month or two.
> 
> Regards
> Afdal


----------



## msgforsunil

*Visa Application date?*

The following is part of the EOI Invite. Is this only limited to paying the Visa fees or does it also include the completion of uploading of docs, PCC, Medicals? Please share more details.

Your invitation is valid for 60 days from the date of this letter. It enables you to satisfy one of the requirements for making a valid application for a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa, provided the application is lodged on or before 23 Jun 2015.

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## Vicky2015

sukesh123 said:


> Sorry My Mistake. I was talking about the 8th May round. What I meant was if had submitted the EOI on 7th May instead I would most probably hav received an invite as I saw many people with 65 points who submitted EOI even with 65 points 1 day before received an invite.
> But I am not sure.
> I understand the cielings would have reached by 22 May round so no hopes for 2 months now.
> What I am consfused about now reading your post is that would it have been better to lodge an EOI in July only to have a chance of getting the invite in the first. I was under the impression that higher the points you have higher is ur chance to getting an invite earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> afdalky said:
> 
> 
> 
> A wild guess...if not may have to wait for a month... I was talking on behalf of the past years invitation rounds..let's c...anyway I have been waiting for a long time for this to happen..so I dont mind waiting for another month or two.
> 
> Regards
> Afdal
Click to expand...

With 70 points, you will get invite in first round. Backlogs only mean to 60 points not above 60.

Your understanding is correct, higher points will get invite first no matter how late EOI is submitted.


----------



## manU22

60 days to submit the application with payment of visa fees. Once you submit the form will have fields enabled to upload supporting documents.



msgforsunil said:


> The following is part of the EOI Invite. Is this only limited to paying the Visa fees or does it also include the completion of uploading of docs, PCC, Medicals? Please share more details.
> 
> Your invitation is valid for 60 days from the date of this letter. It enables you to satisfy one of the requirements for making a valid application for a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa, provided the application is lodged on or before 23 Jun 2015.
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## vchandwani

Hi ,

Any idea when skill set will be updated for 8th may result. It's been a week now, no update as of now.

Varun


----------



## afdalky

Hopefully by the end of today.

Regards
Afdal



vchandwani said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Any idea when skill set will be updated for 8th may result. It's been a week now, no update as of now.
> 
> Varun


----------



## msgforsunil

manU22 said:


> 60 days to submit the application with payment of visa fees. Once you submit the form will have fields enabled to upload supporting documents.


Does the submission of the application include the uploading of the supporting documents within 60 days time period?


Thank you.


----------



## ILY

batcoder0619 said:


> May 22 is next week. Which date of submission are you referring to? The site has not been updated for may 8 round but places may have been filled up already.


Can you please list the documents which need to be submitted along with Visa Application. Can I submit the same documents which I have submitted for the State Sponsorship or there are some additional documents required?

Further, I have following questions:

1. If I am not including my family (kids and wife) in this application, but in the future, I will sponsor them once I got the visa, Does that mean their information as Non Migrating Dependents will be included in the visa application?

2. If Yes to the above, Can I sponsor them later once I got the Visa?

3. What information will be included for Non migrating family members in the visa application?

4. Should I have Medical & PCC of Wife and kids also even if they are not included in my application?

Thanks, if you could clarify my confusion.


----------



## yashrautela

Hi 

I have got skill assessment but I i m having query relating to my points as my experience is more than 9 years but it was assesses after Dec 2010. so, how many points i will be awarded by DIBP.

Age- 35
Qualification - Diploma
IELTS - 7 band

Dear Mr Yaspal Singh,
Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 17
April 2015.
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Diploma in Electronics and Telecommunication Engineering from Punjab State Board of
Technical Education and Training completed May 2000 has been assessed as comparable to an
AQF Diploma with a major in computing.
The following employment after December 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 10/05 - 09/06 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: O & M supervisor
Employer: Essjay Ericsson (P) Ltd Ludhiana, Punjab
Country: INDIA
Dates: 09/06 - 04/08 (1yrs 7mths)
Position: Engineer-Field Operation
Employer: Ericsson (I) Pvt Ltd
Country: INDIA
Dates: 04/08 - 07/09 (1yrs 3mths)
Position: Engineer- Network Operation
Employer: VODAFONE Essar Spacetel Pvt Ltd
Country: INDIA
Dates: 09/09 - 04/15 (5yrs 7mths)
Position: Engineer – Network Operation
Employer: Nokia Siemens Networks
Country: INDIA
Page 2

Please note that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection reserves the right to undertake
further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points
remains with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.
This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS
makes no representation regarding:
• The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content.
• The suitability of the applicant for migration or employment.
This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter.
The ACS thanks you for your application and looks forward to assisting you with your future as an ICT
Professional.
Yours sincerely,
Berny Martinez
Director of Professional Standards & Assessment Services

Please suggest how many points i will be awarded for experience. 

Regards,
Yashpal


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hi Yashpal,
As it is mentioned in the ACS letter that your experience is relevant after December 2010 so you need to count your total relevant experience starting January 2011.
So currently you fall under •In skilled employment for at least three but less than five years (of the past 10 years)
You should be able to claim 5 points based on ACS result.





yashrautela said:


> Hi
> 
> I have got skill assessment but I i m having query relating to my points as my experience is more than 9 years but it was assesses after Dec 2010. so, how many points i will be awarded by DIBP.
> 
> Age- 35
> Qualification - Diploma
> IELTS - 7 band
> 
> Dear Mr Yaspal Singh,
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 17
> April 2015.
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Diploma in Electronics and Telecommunication Engineering from Punjab State Board of
> Technical Education and Training completed May 2000 has been assessed as comparable to an
> AQF Diploma with a major in computing.
> The following employment after December 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 10/05 - 09/06 (0yrs 11mths)
> Position: O & M supervisor
> Employer: Essjay Ericsson (P) Ltd Ludhiana, Punjab
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 09/06 - 04/08 (1yrs 7mths)
> Position: Engineer-Field Operation
> Employer: Ericsson (I) Pvt Ltd
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 04/08 - 07/09 (1yrs 3mths)
> Position: Engineer- Network Operation
> Employer: VODAFONE Essar Spacetel Pvt Ltd
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 09/09 - 04/15 (5yrs 7mths)
> Position: Engineer – Network Operation
> Employer: Nokia Siemens Networks
> Country: INDIA
> Page 2
> 
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection reserves the right to undertake
> further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
> While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points
> remains with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.
> This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS
> makes no representation regarding:
> • The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content.
> • The suitability of the applicant for migration or employment.
> This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter.
> The ACS thanks you for your application and looks forward to assisting you with your future as an ICT
> Professional.
> Yours sincerely,
> Berny Martinez
> Director of Professional Standards & Assessment Services
> 
> Please suggest how many points i will be awarded for experience.
> 
> Regards,
> Yashpal


----------



## Maezel

Aaaaaaaaaaaaand it's Friday 6PM and they haven't updated the results from the 8th.


----------



## smashingbeast

Experts,
I am onshore and had been following NSW SS blog for a while. My last PTE score changed everything. My visa is about to expire.

What do you think about my chances of getting invited this Friday ?
Electronics Engineer --65 points--no experience


----------



## ikrammd

yashrautela said:


> Hi
> 
> I have got skill assessment but I i m having query relating to my points as my experience is more than 9 years but it was assesses after Dec 2010. so, how many points i will be awarded by DIBP.
> 
> Age- 35
> Qualification - Diploma
> IELTS - 7 band
> 
> Dear Mr Yaspal Singh,
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 17
> April 2015.
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
> Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Diploma in Electronics and Telecommunication Engineering from Punjab State Board of
> Technical Education and Training completed May 2000 has been assessed as comparable to an
> AQF Diploma with a major in computing.
> The following employment after December 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 10/05 - 09/06 (0yrs 11mths)
> Position: O & M supervisor
> Employer: Essjay Ericsson (P) Ltd Ludhiana, Punjab
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 09/06 - 04/08 (1yrs 7mths)
> Position: Engineer-Field Operation
> Employer: Ericsson (I) Pvt Ltd
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 04/08 - 07/09 (1yrs 3mths)
> Position: Engineer- Network Operation
> Employer: VODAFONE Essar Spacetel Pvt Ltd
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 09/09 - 04/15 (5yrs 7mths)
> Position: Engineer – Network Operation
> Employer: Nokia Siemens Networks
> Country: INDIA
> Page 2
> 
> Please note that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection reserves the right to undertake
> further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
> While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points
> remains with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.
> This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS
> makes no representation regarding:
> • The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content.
> • The suitability of the applicant for migration or employment.
> This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter.
> The ACS thanks you for your application and looks forward to assisting you with your future as an ICT
> Professional.
> Yours sincerely,
> Berny Martinez
> Director of Professional Standards & Assessment Services
> 
> Please suggest how many points i will be awarded for experience.
> 
> Regards,
> Yashpal


I guess 5 points for 3 years.


Below is from the website.

Skilled employment

Only 20 points can be awarded for any combination of skilled employment in and outside Australia

Outside Australia: skilled employment in your nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation


In skilled employment for at least three but less than five years (of the past 10 years)

5

In skilled employment for at least five but less than eight years (of the past 10 years)
10

In skilled employment for at least eight and up to 10 years (of the past 10 years)
15

In Australia: skilled employment in your nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation


In skilled employment for at least one but less than three years (of the past 10 years)
5

In skilled employment for at least three but less than five years (of the past 10 years)
10

In skilled employment for at least five but less than eight years (of the past 10 years)
15

In skilled employment for at least eight and up to 10 years (of the past 10 years)
20

Qualifications

Doctorate from an Australian educational institution or other doctorate of a recognised standard

20

At least a bachelor degree from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard

15

Diploma or trade qualification completed in Australia

10

An award or qualification recognised by the assessing authority in the assessment of the skilled occupation

10


----------



## smashingbeast

Experts,
I am onshore and had been following NSW SS blog for a while. My last PTE score changed everything. My visa is about to expire.

What do you think about my chances of getting invited this Friday ?
Electronics Engineer --65 points--no experience

__________________
Electronics Engineer ----65
PTE- LSWR ---- 90 90 90 87
EOI: 15/05/2015


----------



## richard29_8

Hi,

I have applied an EOI on the 22nd of April but the skilled has dropped to special condition apply. I have 80 points. Not sure whether i would get the invite before the list is updated again which i suppose will be in the month of July. Please help if you have any info.
Facilities manager - Subclass 190 - South Australia


----------



## ikrammd

smashingbeast said:


> Experts,
> I am onshore and had been following NSW SS blog for a while. My last PTE score changed everything. My visa is about to expire.
> 
> What do you think about my chances of getting invited this Friday ?
> Electronics Engineer --65 points--no experience
> 
> __________________
> Electronics Engineer ----65
> PTE- LSWR ---- 90 90 90 87
> EOI: 15/05/2015


If its 189 you should get it.


----------



## ishugarg

Please help.

I am given ACS approved with 4 years and 11 months but i had mentioned experience of 5 years and 4 days because currently i m working.....

But when i am going to submit EOI, it is showing me experience of 5 years and giving me 10 points.

Please guide what to do


----------



## sukus

Would it be a good idea to apply for visa category 190 for 2613 now?

If invited for 190 before July, is it possible to still wait for 2 or 3 rounds in next FY before applying for visa?



ikrammd said:


> I agree @ Brisbane
> 
> Few members with 60 points with EOI in march for 261313 are not invited for 189. You would know tomorrow when the immi site is updated. But most probably for 261313 its over for the year 2014-2015. Will have to wait until 2015-2016 in July.
> 
> However this does not stop you from applying for 190 VIC or NSW


----------



## vijay1979

Hi,
Can you please let me know if the EOI for Skill independent and Skill dependent are one and the same ?

if I am planning to apply for 190 I just need to tick the preference and wait for the outcome and do not need to apply different EOI for NSW ?

please suggest
vijay


----------



## sukhvinder17

I have submitted EOI on 14th May with 65 points, what are the chances of getting an invite by 22nd May.

Also, from where can I get information regarding the slots that are present to send the invite.


----------



## ishugarg

Please help.

I am given ACS approved with 4 years and 11 months but i had mentioned experience of 5 years and 4 days because currently i m working.....

But when i am going to submit EOI, it is showing me experience of 5 years and giving me 10 points.

Please guide what to do









Jeeten#80 said:


> Please see my comments inline...


----------



## ishugarg

?????




ishugarg said:


> Please help.
> 
> I am given ACS approved with 4 years and 11 months but i had mentioned experience of 5 years and 4 days because currently i m working.....
> 
> But when i am going to submit EOI, it is showing me experience of 5 years and giving me 10 points.
> 
> Please guide what to do


----------



## ishugarg

Dear Jeetan,

Please help.

I am given ACS approved with 4 years and 11 months but i had mentioned experience of 5 years and 4 days because currently i m working.....

But when i am going to submit EOI, it is showing me experience of 5 years and giving me 10 points.

Please guide what to do










Jeeten#80 said:


> *189 Ceiling has been MOST probably reached on 8th May.*
> 
> MOST probably the remainder of INVITES (48 in ALL) have been exhausted in 8th May round. Just waiting for official confirmation.
> 
> Results for 8th May invitation rounds haven't been updated yet. They should be updated by Friday IF not earlier.
> 
> As there was a delay of around 3-4 days for publishing results of 24th April invitation round by DIBP.
> 
> Check the following link for more details...
> 
> 
> *REF: *SkillSelect | Invitation Rounds


----------



## kingsss12

ishugarg said:


> Dear Jeetan, Please help. I am given ACS approved with 4 years and 11 months but i had mentioned experience of 5 years and 4 days because currently i m working..... But when i am going to submit EOI, it is showing me experience of 5 years and giving me 10 points. Please guide what to do


Issue experienced valued by ACS should me marked as RELEVANT and the experience deducted by ACS should be marked as NON RELEVANT. I hope you are selecting the correct drop down value.


----------



## ishugarg

Please help.

I am given ACS approved with 4 years and 11 months but i had mentioned experience of 5 years and 4 days because currently i m working.....

But when i am going to submit EOI, it is showing me experience of 5 years and giving me 10 points.

Please guide what to do


----------



## nitink

Heay you can submit the continuation evidence reference letter to validate your ongoing experience.




ishugarg said:


> Please help.
> 
> I am given ACS approved with 4 years and 11 months but i had mentioned experience of 5 years and 4 days because currently i m working.....
> 
> But when i am going to submit EOI, it is showing me experience of 5 years and giving me 10 points.
> 
> Please guide what to do


----------



## nitink

Since you already onshore and have fair idea of NSW demography , apply for
EOI->NSW SS. You should get the invite. You can still pursue from offshore in case time crosses.

I applied on 5th for ICT BA 261111 and got the invite on 15th ie today..





smashingbeast said:


> Experts,
> I am onshore and had been following NSW SS blog for a while. My last PTE score changed everything. My visa is about to expire.
> 
> What do you think about my chances of getting invited this Friday ?
> Electronics Engineer --65 points--no experience
> 
> __________________
> Electronics Engineer ----65
> PTE- LSWR ---- 90 90 90 87
> EOI: 15/05/2015


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hey Ishu,
I think in a way it is good for you as now you will be able to claim 5 more points as your experience will be more than 5 Years.
What I suggest is get another reference letter from your current organization which mentions you are currently employed with them with the current date as to date or till date.
Submit this along with the other documents. I have seen many cases here where the EOI points automatically increase/decrease when experience increases or age increases.



ishugarg said:


> Please help.
> 
> I am given ACS approved with 4 years and 11 months but i had mentioned experience of 5 years and 4 days because currently i m working.....
> 
> But when i am going to submit EOI, it is showing me experience of 5 years and giving me 10 points.
> 
> Please guide what to do


----------



## ishugarg

Yes, i have received new letter from company for my employment..

It means there is no need for new ACS to add one month????/

i have seen DIAC always refer the ACS for skill set and expereince but i m not sure.

Please guide further




sukesh123 said:


> Hey Ishu,
> I think in a way it is good for you as now you will be able to claim 5 more points as your experience will be more than 5 Years.
> What I suggest is get another reference letter from your current organization which mentions you are currently employed with them with the current date as to date or till date.
> Submit this along with the other documents. I have seen many cases here where the EOI points automatically increase/decrease when experience increases or age increases.


----------



## kingsss125

Hi Members,

I've had my skill assessment last year and recently submitted my EOI last month, post that i have applied for new skill assessment a week ago with ACS and waiting outcome, once i receive the new letter can i just update the EOI to reflect the new details? please note both the old and the new applied is for the same occupation ...is this approach okay does it cause any issues later with my visa application?

or is it better to cancel the new EOI and create a new EOI when the new assessment letter arrives?

Please advise...


----------



## ikrammd

ssingh1 said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I've had my skill assessment last year and recently submitted my EOI last month, post that i have applied for new skill assessment a week ago with ACS and waiting outcome, once i receive the new letter can i just update the EOI to reflect the new details? please note both the old and the new applied is for the same occupation ...is this approach okay does it cause any issues later with my visa application?
> 
> or is it better to cancel the new EOI and create a new EOI when the new assessment letter arrives?
> 
> Please advise...


Hi,

Any change in points will change the EOI date of submission. All other details which do not change points can be edited before you receive the invite. If your points improve change the existing EOI.

Regards,


----------



## ichaniya

has the skillselect been updated yet?


----------



## sukhvinder17

Thanks for the reply. Does it make sense to go for 190 VIC / NSW or wait till July 2015


----------



## ikrammd

ichaniya said:


> has the skillselect been updated yet?


Should be updated Sunday 6-10 PM IST.


----------



## ishugarg

Please help n suggest. according to new rules, ACS counts total relevant experience - 2 years beacuse they count as training period. So if any one has experience of 6 years after BTECH or graduation then they will count only 4 years. So points will be reduced by 5.


Anyone has idea in more detail


----------



## Faris_ksa

Hi guys,

I am also eagerly waiting for 22 May invitation round, i was 55 pointer, but recently pumped my points to 65. So, what do you think my chances of getting an invite as an Industrial Engineer. 

In my occupation group (2335) the ceiling is 1680 and until now they issued 1172 invites.


----------



## ikrammd

ishugarg said:


> Please help n suggest. according to new rules, ACS counts total relevant experience - 2 years beacuse they count as training period. So if any one has experience of 6 years after BTECH or graduation then they will count only 4 years. So points will be reduced by 5.
> 
> 
> Anyone has idea in more detail


Bachelors+2 years exp = Australian Bachelors

In my cased I given 6 years experience on paper. 2 years taken by ACS. So only 4 years with 5 points.


----------



## ikrammd

Faris_ksa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am also eagerly waiting for 22 May invitation round, i was 55 pointer, but recently pumped my points to 65. So, what do you think my chances of getting an invite as an Industrial Engineer.
> 
> In my occupation group (2335) the ceiling is 1680 and until now they issued 1172 invites.


You will get it mate.


----------



## SqOats

Faris_ksa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am also eagerly waiting for 22 May invitation round, i was 55 pointer, but recently pumped my points to 65. So, what do you think my chances of getting an invite as an Industrial Engineer.
> 
> In my occupation group (2335) the ceiling is 1680 and until now they issued 1172 invites.


with 65 points... you are gonna get it... Goodluck .... btw... are you a Saudi national or an expat? ... it is highly unlikely that a Saudi applies for a PR... 

Wish u all the best ....


----------



## Faris_ksa

SqOats said:


> with 65 points... you are gonna get it... Goodluck .... btw... are you a Saudi national or an expat? ... it is highly unlikely that a Saudi applies for a PR...
> 
> Wish u all the best ....


No i am not Saudi national although i was raised here since i was 5 years old, but you know the system here they don't give PR or citizenship even if you were born here. I am originally from Somalia and living here since 1989. Well thanks to you & ikrammd for the the reassurance, Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## Rennie

*Reg EOI for 190 Visa*

Hi,

I submitted EOI through Skill select by selecting 190 Visa claiming 60 points.
Should I submit any other online EOI to Victoria state?
I selected Victoria state while submitting EOI for immigration.
Kindly let me know if I need to do any other submission to Victoria apart from this.

Seniors please guide me what I should do to make 190 Visa complete and how do I check if I qualify for Victorian state sponsorship.

Thanks in advance,
Rennie


----------



## wolfskin

*EOI.Software Engg. 60 Pt. 189*

A day ago I have submitted the EOI 'Software Engineer - 261313' under 189 Visa. Looking into the trend I suppose I would get an invite on 3rd round somewhere around end of June 2015 (in case any cap not reached), and if not can I apply for state sponsorship ? Does applying for state sponsorship at the same time adds any advantage. Need some opinion please.


----------



## explorer101

wolfskin said:


> A day ago I have submitted the EOI 'Software Engineer - 261313' under 189 Visa. Looking into the trend I suppose I would get an invite on 3rd round somewhere around end of June 2015 (in case any cap not reached), and if not can I apply for state sponsorship ? Does applying for state sponsorship at the same time adds any advantage. Need some opinion please.


Hi,

Sorry to bring you the bad news but it's very unlikely that you will get invited this year unless you have at least 65 points. There were only 48 remaining invitations as of 24th April draw for 2613 anzco code for this year. There was a draw on 8th May and the updated information is not available yet, so just pray that this draw hasn't already issued all the remaining 48 invitations. 190 might take a long time before you get invited. In the worst case, you will be invited in July when fresh draws will be made for next financial year.


----------



## sukhvinder17

*EOI Submission Queries*

Even though I have submited EOI on 14 of this month. I would like to clarify the following doubts:

1. What exactly is IELTS Test Refernce No: I had filled a long alphanumeric string given on my test report kindly let me know if this is right
2. ACS reference no was also asked, I did fill one 6-digit reference no that was given on the time SkillSelect registration, did I put the right no there?
3. As per ACS, they have only recoginzed my work exp from Nov 2006 onwards. My question here is will DIBP ask for all the relevant documents for the work exp that I have not claimed points for i.e. before Nov 2006, since I was going through my documents today and found out many are misplaced, for employments starting 2002


----------



## sribha

Hi,
My friend has 60 points for chemical engineer submitted EOI on 16th April. Will he be getting invite in 22nd May?


----------



## rkrishnaraj

sukhvinder17 said:


> Even though I have submited EOI on 14 of this month. I would like to clarify the following doubts:
> 
> 1. What exactly is IELTS Test Refernce No: I had filled a long alphanumeric string given on my test report kindly let me know if this is right
> 2. ACS reference no was also asked, I did fill one 6-digit reference no that was given on the time SkillSelect registration, did I put the right no there?
> 3. As per ACS, they have only recoginzed my work exp from Nov 2006 onwards. My question here is will DIBP ask for all the relevant documents for the work exp that I have not claimed points for i.e. before Nov 2006, since I was going through my documents today and found out many are misplaced, for employments starting 2002



1. Yes correct. 
2. Yes i hope so. 
3. No documents not required as long as you are not claiming points


----------



## wolfskin

Thank you very much for the quick reply. Coming July 2015 should be okay, as long as Software Engineer remains on the list.


----------



## sukhvinder17

rkrishnaraj said:


> 1. Yes correct.
> 2. Yes i hope so.
> 3. No documents not required as long as you are not claiming points


Thanks a lot for the answers, they really help


----------



## Vicky2015

explorer101 said:


> wolfskin said:
> 
> 
> 
> A day ago I have submitted the EOI 'Software Engineer - 261313' under 189 Visa. Looking into the trend I suppose I would get an invite on 3rd round somewhere around end of June 2015 (in case any cap not reached), and if not can I apply for state sponsorship ? Does applying for state sponsorship at the same time adds any advantage. Need some opinion please.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to bring you the bad news but it's very unlikely that you will get invited this year unless you have at least 65 points. There were only 48 remaining invitations as of 24th April draw for 2613 anzco code for this year. There was a draw on 8th May and the updated information is not available yet, so just pray that this draw hasn't already issued all the remaining 48 invitations. 190 might take a long time before you get invited. In the worst case, you will be invited in July when fresh draws will be made for next financial year.
Click to expand...

You are highly optimistic person if you really think that 48 people wouldn't gone and invited on 8th May round.

60 pointers with mid May date of submission can't get invite before August-Sep for 261313 as backlog date is 23 March as of now. Also we hope this profession shouldn't be removed from ceiling in July.


----------



## dhruv_sahai

Hi Everyone,
I filled my EOI for subclass 190 SS for state NSW with Occupation code: 263111. Computer Network and System Engineer. I claimed 55+5 Points. What the chances of Invite are and how long it could take? Looking at the end of season- June-2015, will all immigrants’ pool be invited?


----------



## sepid

Vicky2015 said:


> You are highly optimistic person if you really think that 48 people wouldn't gone and invited on 8th May round.
> 
> 60 pointers with mid May date of submission can't get invite before August-Sep for 261313 as backlog date is 23 March as of now. Also we hope this profession shouldn't be removed from ceiling in July.


Hi,

I have called to immigration, and they said there will be be no invitation for accountants and programmers untill July.


----------



## sepid

sepid said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have called to immigration, and they said there will be no invitation for accountants and programmers untill July.


It is 11am in Brisbane and they have not updated the skillselect page. It was supposed to take till 4am Monday. Based on the discussions on this website I guess the cut-off is 11 April, and they have cleared 19 days compared to the past which was 12-10 days.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

sepid said:


> It is 11am in Brisbane and they have not updated the skillselect page. It was supposed to take till 4am Monday. Based on the discussions on this website I guess the cut-off is 11 April, and they have cleared 19 days compared to the past which was 12-10 days.


Even I was eagerly waiting to know the cutoff date, but they didn't update the website. Rather, it is showing updated on 15th May with April Stats.


----------



## asheeshjoshi

_*"Occupation ceiling
Occupation ceiling for ICT Business and Systems Analysts (ANZSCO 2611) has been reached and no further invitations will be issued for this occupation for the Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled – Regional provisional (subclass 489) until the next financial year.

As there are still high levels of interest from prospective skilled migrants in the following occupations, pro rata arrangements for these occupational groups will continue:

Accountants
Software and Applications Programmers
Details of the cut-offs for these occupations will continue to be included in the regular invitation round reports."*_


What does "pro-rata arrangement" mean ? Does it imply that occupation ceiling limit is not looked into strictly and people with 65pts can still expect an invite on May 22 for Software Programmer ??

-Regards
Asheesh


----------



## Srilatha

Hi all,

I am thinking to file my EOI for subclass 190 SS for state NSW with Occupation code: 261313. Software Engineer next month. As i will get 5 more points by june for my experience and I can claim 55+5 Points for NSW. What are the chances of getting Invite and how long it could take?


----------



## Srilatha

Vicky2015 said:


> If you have IELTS 7 then a little hope you can have in NSW on 261313 else don't keep hopes and work on your score.
> 
> Also this is 189 discussion grp, you may follow NSW grp for other questions
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/657833-nsw-state-sponsorship_feb-2015-a-9.html#/forumsite/20560/topics/657833?page=366


Thanks a lot vicky.

I have already attempted twice for IELTS and PTE Academic. Unable to get time to prepare and focus on it. I have to seriously work on PTE i think.


----------



## wolfskin

Vicky2015 said:


> If you have IELTS 7 then a little hope you can have in NSW on 261313 else don't keep hopes and work on your score.
> [/url]


So does this mean for 190 (state sponsor) Visa it is okay to have IELTS/ or equivalent band below - 7 in each module. Please suggest. 
Though I have above 7 in each band but still curious to know.


----------



## janidhimant

When I got my +ve outcome from EA in January this year, I was 5 months short from completing 3 years work experience. Now that I have completed my three years can I add 5 points of of work ex to my EOI?? Will I need to get is my experience assessed by EA again??


----------



## rkr1978

janidhimant said:


> When I got my +ve outcome from EA in January this year, I was 5 months short from completing 3 years work experience. Now that I have completed my three years can I add 5 points of of work ex to my EOI?? Will I need to get is my experience assessed by EA again??


You should get mail from skillselect stating your points have changed. You don't need to re-assess till you are in same job and same designation


----------



## Jeeten#80

WHILE submitting EOI, IF you had left the *To Date* value of your Current employment as *BLANK*, then SkillSelect would have calculated your Points automatically.


IF you didn't do this, THEN go ahead and update your EOI now for the Current Employment. Also Leave the *To Date* as *BLANK*.

No need to get your experience assessed by EA again. BUT you might have to keep the Employment Reference Letter / Statutory Declaration handy at the time of VISA application.

As CO might ask you to prove that you are still continuing in the same role AND performing the same duties for which you were assessed by EA.





janidhimant said:


> When I got my +ve outcome from EA in January this year, I was 5 months short from completing 3 years work experience. Now that I have completed my three years can I add 5 points of of work ex to my EOI?? Will I need to get is my experience assessed by EA again??


----------



## Jeeten#80

IT all depends on the Occupation Code for which you are applying under for SS.


*REF:* *Occupations eligible to apply for Victorian state visa nomination*


Also for NSW, people having 7 in each are preferred over people having lower score (this is the trend).


*REF:* *NSW occupation requirements*






wolfskin said:


> So does this mean for 190 (state sponsor) Visa it is okay to have IELTS/ or equivalent band below - 7 in each module. Please suggest.
> Though I have above 7 in each band but still curious to know.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Just go ahead and SUBMIT your EOI now. No need to wait until you get the additional 5 points for your experience. IF you aren't waiting for any other thing.


JUST ensure that WHILE submitting EOI, you leave the *To Date* value of your Current employment as *BLANK*, then SkillSelect would automatically your points for employment in June.


For details regarding process and your Chances read through NSW threads to understand the trend. 


REF: *NSW State Sponsorship_FEB 2015*





Srilatha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am thinking to file my EOI for subclass 190 SS for state NSW with Occupation code: 261313. Software Engineer next month. As i will get 5 more points by june for my experience and I can claim 55+5 Points for NSW. What are the chances of getting Invite and how long it could take?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Occupation Ceilings are looked into very seriously* as was the case for ICT Business and Systems Analysts (ANZSCO 2611).


By the look of things *2613 - Software and Applications Programmers* Occupation Code MIGHT have DEFINITELY reached its occupation ceiling in 8th MAY 2015 invitation round.


Wait for a day or to for the results to be out. As there is an unprecedented delay in updating the results for the 8th May round. Don't expect an invite for *2613 - Software and Applications Programmers* Occupation Code during 22nd May round and for rest of the FY.



******************************************************************
*The unofficial explanation to the pro rata arrangement is (I read this somewhere): *

invitations will be issued for current round = (occupation ceiling - slots used)/rounds left(including current round)

The objective is to protect the high pointers who submitted EOI throughout the financial year would be invited. Imagine the occupation ceiling is 1000, but it runs out after 6 months due to popularity and DIBP close it, then the 65s, 70s submitted after that have to wait for next year.

But DIBP could do whatever they want.

******************************************************************




asheeshjoshi said:


> _*"Occupation ceiling
> Occupation ceiling for ICT Business and Systems Analysts (ANZSCO 2611) has been reached and no further invitations will be issued for this occupation for the Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled – Regional provisional (subclass 489) until the next financial year.
> 
> As there are still high levels of interest from prospective skilled migrants in the following occupations, pro rata arrangements for these occupational groups will continue:
> 
> Accountants
> Software and Applications Programmers
> Details of the cut-offs for these occupations will continue to be included in the regular invitation round reports."*_
> 
> 
> What does "pro-rata arrangement" mean ? Does it imply that occupation ceiling limit is not looked into strictly and people with 65pts can still expect an invite on May 22 for Software Programmer ??
> 
> -Regards
> Asheesh


----------



## ILY

Can I Lodge Visa Application without the following documents in hand? Which are in process.

1. PCC
2. PCC for Wife (Non-Migrating dependent)
3. Medical Family (Non-Migrating dependents)
4. One of the Kids Passport (Non-Migrating dependent)
5. Marriage Certificate English Translation
6. Family Book English Translation
7. Form 80 & 1221

Can I lodge at least the Visa Application and make payment for my visa to start the process?

I have all other documents to upload:

1. Age
2. English
3. Employment
4. Education
5. Medical (Self)

Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see my comments inline...




sukhvinder17 said:


> Even though I have submited EOI on 14 of this month. I would like to clarify the following doubts:
> 
> 1. What exactly is IELTS Test Refernce No: I had filled a long alphanumeric string given on my test report kindly let me know if this is right
> 
> [JEET] - Yes its the IELTS *Test Report Form Number*
> 
> 
> 2. ACS reference no was also asked, I did fill one 6-digit reference no that was given on the time SkillSelect registration, did I put the right no there?
> 
> [JEET] - Its present on your ACS assessment letter. IT seems you have entered the correct number.[/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 3. As per ACS, they have only recoginzed my work exp from Nov 2006 onwards. My question here is will DIBP ask for all the relevant documents for the work exp that I have not claimed points for i.e. before Nov 2006, since I was going through my documents today and found out many are misplaced, for employments starting 2002
> 
> [JEET] - DIBP would most probably not ask for these documents IF you are NOT claiming points. BUT expect the unexpected. Try to see IF could arrange for these Documents.[/B]


----------



## Jeeten#80

There is no harm in starting the process.

BUT ensure that these documents are arranged at the earliest.


IF you aren't able to arrange for these documents by the time CO is assigned, he/she would give you 28 days to arrange these documents after he/she reviews your file and identifies the missing documents.




ILY said:


> Can I Lodge Visa Application without the following documents in hand? Which are in process.
> 
> 1. PCC
> 2. PCC for Wife (Non-Migrating dependent)
> 3. Medical Family (Non-Migrating dependents)
> 4. One of the Kids Passport (Non-Migrating dependent)
> 5. Marriage Certificate English Translation
> 6. Family Book English Translation
> 7. Form 80 & 1221
> 
> Can I lodge at least the Visa Application and make payment for my visa to start the process?
> 
> I have all other documents to upload:
> 
> 1. Age
> 2. English
> 3. Employment
> 4. Education
> 5. Medical (Self)
> 
> Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## Jeeten#80

At the Time of entering the details for your EOI, you are asked the following question (_IF you have opted for 190_)..

*Preferred locations within Australia?*

* In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination
from? - *Select Victoria here*


*After this go to the following website and submit your VIC SS Nomination Application after reviewing eligibility Criteria and process.
*

REF: *State Nomination for Victoria*




Rennie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted EOI through Skill select by selecting 190 Visa claiming 60 points.
> Should I submit any other online EOI to Victoria state?
> I selected Victoria state while submitting EOI for immigration.
> Kindly let me know if I need to do any other submission to Victoria apart from this.
> 
> Seniors please guide me what I should do to make 190 Visa complete and how do I check if I qualify for Victorian state sponsorship.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Rennie


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hey Jeeten,
Where were you for so long. 
I need to ask one question. What is the process of 190 VISA.
If I opt in for 190 for 261313 do I have a faster chance of getting an invite.
I understand that going with 190 means I will have to stay and work for 2 years in that state.
Other than that what are the advantages and how soon can I get a VISA invitation if I go ahead with 190 NSW.


----------



## Jeeten#80

This is a good question.

As I haven't reached that stage, can't tell for sure.

But try logging into IMMI account and see IF it is required.





ILY said:


> Do we need to metion the passport details of the 'Non Migrating Dependents' in the Visa Application?


----------



## Jeeten#80

My BSNL internet connection had a problem since Thursday. Finally they have managed to fix it today.


*With 70 points I would say you stick with 189 for now.*

MOST probably you would be invited in 10th July Invitation round (provided no MAJOR IMMI rule changes).


**********************************************************************

The process for NSW is that you would have to update your Current EOI and Select "Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)" where they ask for "Visa Types".

*Preferred locations within Australia*

* In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination
from? - Select "*NSW*"

* THEN wait for NSW to send you an Invite for submitting your NSW SS Nomination Application (They give you 14 days from the date of Invite to file the applicaiton).

* NSW reviews your application and THEN decides the outcome (Approved OR Rejected). 12 weeks is the processing time.

**********************************************************************

*No harm in updating your EOI for NSW.*

IF you are lucky then you might get an invite in 1 months time as well. Have seen people being Nominated in 4/6/8 weeks.





sukesh123 said:


> Hey Jeeten,
> Where were you for so long.
> I need to ask one question. What is the process of 190 VISA.
> If I opt in for 190 for 261313 do I have a faster chance of getting an invite.
> I understand that going with 190 means I will have to stay and work for 2 years in that state.
> Other than that what are the advantages and how soon can I get a VISA invitation if I go ahead with 190 NSW.


----------



## Srilatha

Jeeten#80 said:


> Just go ahead and SUBMIT your EOI now. No need to wait until you get the additional 5 points for your experience. IF you aren't waiting for any other thing.
> 
> JUST ensure that WHILE submitting EOI, you leave the To Date value of your Current employment as BLANK, then SkillSelect would automatically your points for employment in June.
> 
> For details regarding process and your Chances read through NSW threads to understand the trend.
> 
> REF: NSW State Sponsorship_FEB 2015


Thanks a lot Jeeten. My consultant told me that I have to wait till june to create EOI as I will get 55 points and eligible for NSW.


----------



## Jeeten#80

I would say that there is no harm in submitting your EOI today.

Its totally up-to you.


PLUS it won't make any difference IF you submit your EOI today or in June.





Srilatha said:


> Thanks a lot Jeeten. My consultant told me that I have to wait till june to create EOI as I will get 55 points and eligible for NSW.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

Guyz, 

can someone tell me, what is the expected cutoff date and points for 8th May invite?

I thought Skillselect will get updated today but in vain.:confused2:


----------



## ikrammd

mhdnajamuddin said:


> Guyz,
> 
> can someone tell me, what is the expected cutoff date and points for 8th May invite?
> 
> I thought Skillselect will get updated today but in vain.:confused2:



No updates yet...! Such slow guys...! Invitation round was on 8th and today is 19th in Australia. Next invitation is 22nd.


----------



## vchandwani

Next invitation round is around the cornet and no information yet on previous round occupation ceiling and points cutoff.
Really becoming frustrating now to await for 8th may round results


----------



## happieaussie2016

Wow,
Now I really understand what they mean by the prorate quota thing.
Great explanation Jeeten.
SO maybe going by this they may still have some few seats left for the current round :fingerscrossed: for high pointers.

Just a wishful thinking though :heh:

No harm in hoping. Hope keeps us alive and running.



Jeeten#80 said:


> *Occupation Ceilings are looked into very seriously* as was the case for ICT Business and Systems Analysts (ANZSCO 2611).
> 
> 
> By the look of things *2613 - Software and Applications Programmers* Occupation Code MIGHT have DEFINITELY reached its occupation ceiling in 8th MAY 2015 invitation round.
> 
> 
> Wait for a day or to for the results to be out. As there is an unprecedented delay in updating the results for the 8th May round. Don't expect an invite for *2613 - Software and Applications Programmers* Occupation Code during 22nd May round and for rest of the FY.
> 
> 
> 
> ******************************************************************
> *The unofficial explanation to the pro rata arrangement is (I read this somewhere): *
> 
> invitations will be issued for current round = (occupation ceiling - slots used)/rounds left(including current round)
> 
> The objective is to protect the high pointers who submitted EOI throughout the financial year would be invited. Imagine the occupation ceiling is 1000, but it runs out after 6 months due to popularity and DIBP close it, then the 65s, 70s submitted after that have to wait for next year.
> 
> But DIBP could do whatever they want.
> 
> ******************************************************************


----------



## TIIIFFF

is anyone have any information about 8/5 selection?


----------



## Jeeten#80

No update yet....still waiting for SkillSelect information to be updated...


*REF: *SkillSelect | Invitation Round




TIIIFFF said:


> is anyone have any information about 8/5 selection?


----------



## sriramvemuri

Jeeten#80 said:


> Occupation Ceilings are looked into very seriously as was the case for ICT Business and Systems Analysts (ANZSCO 2611).
> 
> By the look of things 2613 - Software and Applications Programmers Occupation Code MIGHT have DEFINITELY reached its occupation ceiling in 8th MAY 2015 invitation round.
> 
> Wait for a day or to for the results to be out. As there is an unprecedented delay in updating the results for the 8th May round. Don't expect an invite for 2613 - Software and Applications Programmers Occupation Code during 22nd May round and for rest of the FY.
> 
> ******************************************************************
> The unofficial explanation to the pro rata arrangement is (I read this somewhere):
> 
> invitations will be issued for current round = (occupation ceiling - slots used)/rounds left(including current round)
> 
> The objective is to protect the high pointers who submitted EOI throughout the financial year would be invited. Imagine the occupation ceiling is 1000, but it runs out after 6 months due to popularity and DIBP close it, then the 65s, 70s submitted after that have to wait for next year.
> 
> But DIBP could do whatever they want.
> 
> ******************************************************************


Hi jeeten 
It was a very well explained thing. But I have a question here. 
Is the occupational ceiling applicable for 190 sub class as well or is it just for the 189 sub class? 
BR//
Sriram


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see below an excerpt from SkillSelect website.....


****************************************************************

An occupation ceiling will be applied to invitations to apply to migrate under the points based skilled visas of the general skilled migration programme. There will be a limit on how many invitations are issued in these subclasses for a particular occupation to ensure that the migration programme is not dominated by a small number of occupations.


Occupational ceilings do not apply to, State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses.


*REF:* *SkillSelect | Occupational ceilings*

*********************************************************************

*So the Ceilings apply to the following subclasses*

* Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
* Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)



sriramvemuri said:


> Hi jeeten
> It was a very well explained thing. But I have a question here.
> Is the occupational ceiling applicable for 190 sub class as well or is it just for the 189 sub class?
> BR//
> Sriram


----------



## sriramvemuri

Jeeten#80 said:


> Please see below an excerpt from SkillSelect website.....
> 
> ****************************************************************
> 
> An occupation ceiling will be applied to invitations to apply to migrate under the points based skilled visas of the general skilled migration programme. There will be a limit on how many invitations are issued in these subclasses for a particular occupation to ensure that the migration programme is not dominated by a small number of occupations.
> 
> Occupational ceilings do not apply to, State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses.
> 
> REF: SkillSelect | Occupational ceilings
> 
> *********************************************************************
> 
> So the Ceilings apply to the following subclasses
> 
> * Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
> * Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)


Thank you jeeten for the quick response. 
I've seen this information in the skill select website. However I had a small doubt if there is something I haven't noticed. 
Anyway thanks for the info bro.


----------



## McCheater

Can anyone please explain to me what cut off date really is?
Does that mean all people submitted EOI after that date will get an invitation or among those with invitations, their lastest submission is on that date?


----------



## patel_bapu

sukesh123 said:


> Wow,
> Now I really understand what they mean by the prorate quota thing.
> Great explanation Jeeten.
> SO maybe going by this they may still have some few seats left for the current round :fingerscrossed: for high pointers.
> 
> Just a wishful thinking though :heh:
> 
> No harm in hoping. Hope keeps us alive and running.


Can you please let me know How many points awarded on your pte score


----------



## sriramvemuri

Hello friends
Anzsco code: 261311(Analyst programmer)
Date of eoi submission: 25th March, 2015
Received invite from nsw: 7th may, 2015
Submitted my docs : 11th may, 2015

Points:
Age: 30 points
Edu : 15
Ielts: 10 (R:9, L:8.5, W:7, S:7 overall:8)

Total: 55 points + 5(ss)

Is there anyone who has applied for the same occupation (261311) and waiting for the nomination from nsw?
And also how long does it usually take to get the approval from nsw?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Following is an excerpt from IMMI website...*


*Visa date of effect cut-off:*

**********************************************************************

The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.

**********************************************************************


People who have submitted their EOI's before *Visa date of effect*, ALL have received Invites for VISA application.

People who have submitted their EOI's after *Visa date of effect*, they would be inline to receive Visa Invites based on their EOI points AND provided that their Occupation Ceiling isn't reached. 





McCheater said:


> Can anyone please explain to me what cut off date really is?
> Does that mean all people submitted EOI after that date will get an invitation or among those with invitations, their lastest submission is on that date?


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi Patel,
Based on my PTE Score I got 20 points for English proficiency.



patel_bapu said:


> Can you please let me know How many points awarded on your pte score


----------



## patel_bapu

sukesh123 said:


> hi Patel,
> Based on my PTE Score I got 20 points for English proficiency.


that what i want to hear , i am trying hard to achieve that mark , because i am not getting points for my exp , sent u PM :second:


----------



## ajay1989

Hi 

I have submitted EOI on 14th May with 60 points for Electronics Engineer (2334). Any chance for me to get invitation before the next 3 draws in this current migration year. 
I can not find any info on waiting time for electronics engineers who submitted EOI with 60 points.

Also is there any place I can find info on visa effect date for last draw for electronics engineer. The visa effect date currently in the Australian website is for the software engineer I guess.

Sorry if some of my questions are dealt with before. I am a newbie and can not find the required info. 
Thanks


----------



## ubabar85

great Explaination #Jeteen so as per this calculation 

8 may round would have invited 12 software engineers and 
22 may round will invite 12 software engineers again 
5 june round will invite 12 software engineers again 
19 june round will invite 12 software engineers again 

So lets see 12 software engineers per round 

Regards
Usman 




sukesh123 said:


> Wow,
> Now I really understand what they mean by the prorate quota thing.
> Great explanation Jeeten.
> SO maybe going by this they may still have some few seats left for the current round :fingerscrossed: for high pointers.
> 
> Just a wishful thinking though :heh:
> 
> No harm in hoping. Hope keeps us alive and running.


----------



## happieaussie2016

good one babar.


Again as I said before...It is Just my wishful thinking. We would know in a day or two.:fingerscrossed:



ubabar85 said:


> great Explaination #Jeteen so as per this calculation
> 
> 8 may round would have invited 12 software engineers and
> 22 may round will invite 12 software engineers again
> 5 june round will invite 12 software engineers again
> 19 june round will invite 12 software engineers again
> 
> So lets see 12 software engineers per round
> 
> Regards
> Usman


----------



## happieaussie2016

Will reply to your PM in some time. Need to go back home now. 



patel_bapu said:


> that what i want to hear , i am trying hard to achieve that mark , because i am not getting points for my exp , sent u PM :second:


----------



## ubabar85

But bro 8 may results are not out yet and we cant say surely about the occupation cieling of 2613 i am assuming 24 april result of occupation ceiling as base.

i have limited knowledge please correct me if i am wrong.

Regards
usman



sukesh123 said:


> Just to add one thing babar,
> 22 May 48 invitations left. so on proration basis the invite 12 for 2613.
> now remaining are 36
> and remaining rounds are 2
> so I guess that round will have 18 invitations.
> and the last one will again have 18.
> 
> 
> Again as I said before...Just a wishful thinking. We would know in a day or two.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## happieaussie2016

Yes u are correct. I had miscalculated. Thats why i edited my post immediately. But i guess you read it first. My mistake bro....


----------



## Jeeten#80

But it won't work like this. This might be one the factors in deciding invitations.







ubabar85 said:


> great Explaination #Jeteen so as per this calculation
> 
> 8 may round would have invited 12 software engineers and
> 22 may round will invite 12 software engineers again
> 5 june round will invite 12 software engineers again
> 19 june round will invite 12 software engineers again
> 
> So lets see 12 software engineers per round
> 
> Regards
> Usman


----------



## ubabar85

Sukesh bro you will got invitation this round 70 is a very good score man 



sukesh123 said:


> Yes u are correct. I had miscalculated. Thats why i edited my post immediately. But i guess you read it first. My mistake bro....


----------



## ajay1989

ajay1989 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 14th May with 60 points for Electronics Engineer (2334). Any chance for me to get invitation before the next 3 draws in this current migration year.
> I can not find any info on waiting time for electronics engineers who submitted EOI with 60 points.
> 
> Also is there any place I can find info on visa effect date for last draw for electronics engineer. The visa effect date currently in the Australian website is for the software engineer I guess.
> 
> Sorry if some of my questions are dealt with before. I am a newbie and can not find the required info.
> Thanks


Hi 

Any one can help me please?

Thanks


----------



## ubabar85

Yes jeeten but eventually your explaination of proratization gave this hope that software engineers with good scores might get an invitation  till june 



Jeeten#80 said:


> But it won't work like this. This might be one the factors in deciding invitations.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Looking at the places up for Grab you might get lucky on 22nd May Invitation round itself.

2334	| Electronics Engineers - (1000/486)


On the IMMI website "Visa date of effect" is readily available.


*Invitation process and cut offs*:

The "*Visa date of effect*" under the above heading (in IMMI website) is for *ALL Occupations*.

Beneath this they have also specifically given "*Visa date of effect*" for "*Accountants | Software and Applications Programmers*"



*REF:* *SkillSelect results 24 April 2015 invitation round results*




ajay1989 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 14th May with 60 points for Electronics Engineer (2334). Any chance for me to get invitation before the next 3 draws in this current migration year.
> I can not find any info on waiting time for electronics engineers who submitted EOI with 60 points.
> 
> Also is there any place I can find info on visa effect date for last draw for electronics engineer. The visa effect date currently in the Australian website is for the software engineer I guess.
> 
> Sorry if some of my questions are dealt with before. I am a newbie and can not find the required info.
> Thanks


----------



## ubabar85

Dear Ajay,
if you see this link SkillSelect in occupation ceiling you will find your code 

*2334	Electronics Engineers 1000	486* and more than 500 invitations are left for your field so good chance of you receiving and invite.

Jeeten is more expert please confirm jeeten.

Regards
Usman



ajay1989 said:


> Hi
> 
> Any one can help me please?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

*In that post I had clearly said .........*


The unofficial explanation to the pro rata arrangement is (I read this somewhere): 




ubabar85 said:


> Yes jeeten but eventually your explaination of proratization gave this hope that software engineers with good scores might get an invitation  till june


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| 08 May 2015 invitation round results |||*



It seems this time DIBP is taking ages to update the Invitation rounds results.


:frusty: TIME for ALL involved.


----------



## brisbane_bound

Jeeten#80 said:


> It seems this time DIBP is taking ages to update the Invitation rounds results.
> 
> 
> :frusty: TIME for ALL involved.


So true!!
Im curious as to how many invites went out so i can calculate my chances.


----------



## ajay1989

Jeeten#80 said:


> Looking at the places up for Grab you might get lucky on 22nd May Invitation round itself.
> 
> 2334	| Electronics Engineers - (1000/486)
> 
> 
> On the IMMI website "Visa date of effect" is readily available.
> 
> 
> *Invitation process and cut offs*:
> 
> The "*Visa date of effect*" under the above heading (in IMMI website) is for *ALL Occupations*.
> 
> Beneath this they have also specifically given "*Visa date of effect*" for "*Accountants | Software and Applications Programmers*"


Thanks Jeetan for your reply. 
Just need to check with you one more thing

The visa date of effect is given for all the occupation. Is this the visa date of effect for electronics engineer too? I was thinking IMM website had visa date of effect for individual occupation code. 
Please confirm.
Thank you soo much


----------



## Jeeten#80

As indicated in my reply.

*Invitation process and cut offs:*

The "*Visa date of effect*" under the above heading (_in IMMI website_) is for *ALL Occupations*.







ajay1989 said:


> Thanks Jeetan for your reply.
> Just need to check with you one more thing
> 
> The visa date of effect is given for all the occupation. Is this the visa date of effect for electronics engineer too? I was thinking IMM website had visa date of effect for individual occupation code.
> Please confirm.
> Thank you soo much


----------



## brisbane_bound

Jeeten#80 said:


> Looking at the places up for Grab you might get lucky on 22nd May Invitation round itself.
> 
> 2334	| Electronics Engineers - (1000/486)
> 
> 
> On the IMMI website "Visa date of effect" is readily available.
> 
> 
> *Invitation process and cut offs*:
> 
> The "*Visa date of effect*" under the above heading (in IMMI website) is for *ALL Occupations*.
> 
> Beneath this they have also specifically given "*Visa date of effect*" for "*Accountants | Software and Applications Programmers*"
> 
> 
> 
> *REF:* *SkillSelect results 24 April 2015 invitation round results*


Hi Jeeten,
I will be submitting by tomorrow for Electronics Engineer 60 points.
My query is since the ceilings have reached for some codes , so we will get extra invites right?


----------



## SqOats

Jeeten#80 said:


> Looking at the places up for Grab you might get lucky on 22nd May Invitation round itself.
> 
> 2334	| Electronics Engineers - (1000/486)
> 
> 
> On the IMMI website "Visa date of effect" is readily available.
> 
> 
> *Invitation process and cut offs*:
> 
> The "*Visa date of effect*" under the above heading (in IMMI website) is for *ALL Occupations*.
> 
> Beneath this they have also specifically given "*Visa date of effect*" for "*Accountants | Software and Applications Programmers*"
> 
> 
> 
> *REF:* *SkillSelect results 24 April 2015 invitation round results*


22 may would be too good to be true i guess... 5 june would be more practical.... I also submitted EOI on 12-May with 60 points for Mechanical Engineer... I am hoping to get invite before end of financial year ... fingers crossed...


----------



## Jeeten#80

Logically speaking yes.




brisbane_bound said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> I will be submitting by tomorrow for Electronics Engineer 60 points.
> My query is since the ceilings have reached for some codes , so we will get extra invites right?


----------



## SqOats

brisbane_bound said:


> So true!!
> Im curious as to how many invites went out so i can calculate my chances.


COngrats on EA assessment .... DId u already submitted EOI? ... we are in a similar situation ... lets hope for the best ....


----------



## brisbane_bound

SqOats said:


> COngrats on EA assessment .... DId u already submitted EOI? ... we are in a similar situation ... lets hope for the best ....


Thank you..will submit EOI by tomorrow so still a step behind you LOL
Hopefully we will get it soon.
More visibility will be there once we come to know 8th May results


----------



## brisbane_bound

SqOats said:


> COngrats on EA assessment .... DId u already submitted EOI? ... we are in a similar situation ... lets hope for the best ....


Hey, one query
Do we get any confirmation mail once we submit EOI?


----------



## Jeeten#80

I didn't receive any Confirmation mail after EOI submission.


But IF you navigate to Correspondence tab in your SkillSelect account, you can view the "*EOI successfully submitted*" Acknowledgement Letter.





brisbane_bound said:


> Hey, one query
> Do we get any confirmation mail once we submit EOI?


----------



## Sameer1626

brisbane_bound said:


> Hey, one query
> Do we get any confirmation mail once we submit EOI?


Hi,

No, you will not receive any mail confirmation for the same but as Jeeten said, you can always find the same under correspondence

Regards
Sameer


----------



## TIIIFFF

Thanks Jeeten, yeah, I have checked web again, still no updated, so upset now.....just 2 days for other selection..


----------



## happieaussie2016

I was going through the previous rounds of invitations information on the skill select pages and observed that they have mentioned as below..
"Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the below occupations, invitations for *these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the 2014-15 programme year."*
Although they have also mentioned 
"These arrangements are subject to change throughout the programme year."
I hope this means the invitations for these 2 occupations would continue throughout this financial year but with invitations send to lesser number of people only with the highest points. Hope this comes true.




Jeeten#80 said:


> *In that post I had clearly said .........*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unofficial explanation to the pro rata arrangement is (I read this somewhere):


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Major IMMI RULE changes in JULY 2015 Proposed ???*


Results for 8th May Invitation Round Still NOT updated!!!


It seems this time DIBP is taking ages to update the Invitation rounds results.


VISA GRANT's have slowed down, 190 processing is even slower and NOW INVITATION ROUND results NOT updated.


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi jeeten,
I have one small doubt. I updated my EOI Today and noticed that when I click on View EOI and check the PDF the date of submission is coming as todays date. I just updated my education end date as I was a bit confused about the date.
But on the login page I can see that Date submitted: 14/05/2015 that is the initial date when I submitted my EOI.
which should be correct. I am nervous now that did that change my date of submission although there was no change in points.
Secondly when I click on the View points breakdown link it is not showing any points just mentioning the details and under Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia within the last 10 years. it mentions Less than 1. But I never put any such details at the first place. Is this usual for everyone. I am not claiming for points in Australia so why is this coming. I think I never noticed this on 14th when I submitted.
please help.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see my comments inline....






sukesh123 said:


> hi jeeten,
> I have one small doubt. I updated my EOI Today and noticed that when I click on View EOI and check the PDF the date of submission is coming as todays date. I just updated my education end date as I was a bit confused about the date.
> But on the login page I can see that Date submitted: 14/05/2015 that is the initial date when I submitted my EOI. which should be correct. I am nervous now that did that change my date of submission although there was no change in points.
> 
> *[JEET] *- At times the system behaves strangely. Something similar also happened with me. In my case *Date of Effect* was showing as earlier weeks date.
> 
> No reason for concern.
> 
> Check your *Date of Effect*, it should be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly when I click on the View points breakdown link it is not showing any points just mentioning the details and under Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia within the last 10 years. it mentions Less than 1. But I never put any such details at the first place. Is this usual for everyone. I am not claiming for points in Australia so why is this coming. I think I never noticed this on 14th when I submitted.
> 
> 
> *[JEET] *- Similar thing has happened with me yesterday. As I said earlier, At times the system behaves strangely. IT isn't showing any points for me as well.
> 
> Cross check your EOI regarding, (_Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia within the last 10 years._) Just see IF you have accidentally entered any thing here.
> 
> 
> Also undo the changes that you did earlier today. THEN check the PDF and ALL dates.
> 
> AGAIN redo the changes and cross verify if the points are reflecting or NOT.
> 
> 
> *NOTE:* As these changes won't INCREASE or DECREASE your points there is no harm in trying this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please help.


----------



## janidhimant

I am little confused. When NSW sends you invite email and asks you to pay somewhere about 300 AUD what stage is that?
Does it mean they have nominated me or does it mean they invite me to apply for nomination??


----------



## TheExpatriate

janidhimant said:


> I am little confused. When NSW sends you invite email and asks you to pay somewhere about 300 AUD what stage is that? Does it mean they have nominated me or does it mean they invite me to apply for nomination??


Invited to apply for nomination


----------



## janidhimant

Received invite email from NSW in the morning today..


----------



## happieaussie2016

Thanks Jeeten,
I just checked now. its updated with points now...and effective date is 14th april only.

I rechecked I did not put any entry for Australia but still shows as below...
Is it there in your EOI also. If you get time can you check. Sorry for the same.

Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia
within the last 10 years '0' points



Jeeten#80 said:


> Please see my comments inline....


----------



## Jeeten#80

NSW has invited you to apply for SS Nomination.





janidhimant said:


> I am little confused. When NSW sends you invite email and asks you to pay somewhere about 300 AUD what stage is that?
> Does it mean they have nominated me or does it mean they invite me to apply for nomination??


----------



## Jeeten#80

I have checked the "Points breakdown" and its updated for me as well.

Actually I have worked in Australia on 457, so I have selected it.


May be we got to check it with someone who hasn't worked in Australia before. A profile similar to yours, to ascertain this.





sukesh123 said:


> Thanks Jeeten,
> I just checked now. its updated with points now...and effective date is 14th april only.
> 
> I rechecked I did not put any entry for Australia but still shows as below...
> Is it there in your EOI also. If you get time can you check. Sorry for the same.
> 
> Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia
> within the last 10 years '0' points


----------



## happieaussie2016

Thanks Jeeten,
Hope someone who is in the same situation answers my Query.



Jeeten#80 said:


> I have checked the "Points breakdown" and its updated for me as well.
> 
> Actually I have worked in Australia on 457, so I have selected it.
> 
> 
> May be we got to check it with someone who hasn't worked in Australia before. A profile similar to yours, to ascertain this.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Another day goes by WITHOUT any update ???*


Results for 8th May Invitation Round Still NOT updated!!!


----------



## happieaussie2016

Results for 8th may round updated now. Bad news for 2613 guys. Cieling reached. So now we have to wait till July for the new financial year. All the best for july guys.....


----------



## wolfskin

sukesh123 said:


> Results for 8th may round updated now. Bad news for 2613 guys. Cieling reached. So now we have to wait till July for the new financial year. All the best for july guys.....


But will it (Software and Applications Programmers	2613) be there on July. Hope it will be there, and once opened on July which EOI shall DIPB process first the backlog one or the new application which would be filled on July. And also on backlog which one first. greater than 65 or 60. 

Let's hope for the best and wait till end of June


----------



## Maezel

Cut-off for 60 pointers is 13 April 2015 11.37 am

Good luck for today's invites! Little more than 12 hours to go.


----------



## happieaussie2016

I Do hope it will be there.
Already spent so much resources on the process till now. If it is removed will be really disheartening.

I was checking the previous invitations round for July 2014 1st round.
Below is the information.

Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 60 2014-06-24 12:21pm 

So I guess they processed the backlog and EOI submitted till 24 June with 60 points were also included.
So I hope it remains the same this year also and they clear the backlog first.
All the best.:fingerscrossed:



wolfskin said:


> But will it (Software and Applications Programmers	2613) be there on July. Hope it will be there, and once opened on July which EOI shall DIPB process first the backlog one or the new application which would be filled on July. And also on backlog which one first. greater than 65 or 60.
> 
> Let's hope for the best and wait till end of June


----------



## wolfskin

sukesh123 said:


> I Do hope it will be there.


My friend who moved to Melbourne 2 months ago is saying there are lot of opportunities for Software Engineer profile, however he could not grab one as employers in Melbourne look out for people who has some local experience, but in Sydney that's not the case. Moreover my friend is a dependent on student Visa. That is one more reason he told. But talking to him looks like there are decent requirements there and the demand will continue to grow.
I strongly believe without a doubt Software Engg should be listed coming July. That's what my consultant is saying too.


----------



## Vkind

sukesh123 said:


> hi jeeten,
> I have one small doubt. I updated my EOI Today and noticed that when I click on View EOI and check the PDF the date of submission is coming as todays date. I just updated my education end date as I was a bit confused about the date.
> But on the login page I can see that Date submitted: 14/05/2015 that is the initial date when I submitted my EOI.
> which should be correct. I am nervous now that did that change my date of submission although there was no change in points.
> Secondly when I click on the View points breakdown link it is not showing any points just mentioning the details and under Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia within the last 10 years. it mentions Less than 1. But I never put any such details at the first place. Is this usual for everyone. I am not claiming for points in Australia so why is this coming. I think I never noticed this on 14th when I submitted.
> please help.


Hi Sukesh, Same for my case i just checked the pdf, I did not input any experience under Australia Experience, it still shows "less than 1 year". Secondly the points column is blank as you mentioned. Cheers.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

Guyz,

Skillselect website pages have been updated


----------



## vchandwani

2613 will be invited till June , as the immigration site clearly mentions

_"Occupation ceiling for ICT Business and Systems Analysts (ANZSCO 2611) has been reached and no further invitations will be issued for this occupation for the Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled – Regional provisional (subclass 489) until the next financial year.

As there are still high levels of interest from prospective skilled migrants in the following occupations, pro rata arrangements for these occupational groups will continue:

Accountants
Software and Applications Programmers

Details of the cut-offs for these occupations will continue to be included in the regular invitation round reports."_


There is no mention like ANZSCO 2611, that no invitation will be given for ANZSCO 2613. So guys keep your fingers crossed, number of invites depends totally on immigration department.


----------



## sriramvemuri

sukesh123 said:


> Results for 8th may round updated now. Bad news for 2613 guys. Cieling reached. So now we have to wait till July for the new financial year. All the best for july guys.....


Hi sukesh 
Does that refer to 189 subclass or 190 is also included as part of the ceiling limit
In the immi website they've clearly mentioned that state sponsorship has nothing to do with 189


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hi,
I was referring to 189 subclass only. I am not so sure about the 190 and how they are invited. Maybe some senior can confirm on that.

Though it is mentioned on the occupational ceiling tab as below...

*"Occupational ceilings do not apply to, State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses."*
Means state sponsorships are independent of the cielings.



sriramvemuri said:


> Hi sukesh
> Does that refer to 189 subclass or 190 is also included as part of the ceiling limit
> In the immi website they've clearly mentioned that state sponsorship has nothing to do with 189


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hi Varun,
Go to the Occupation Ceiling Page. it is clearly mentioned as below...

*"Below three occupation groups have reached their occupation ceiling for this programme year and no more invitations will be issued in the coming invitation rounds:
•ICT Business and System Analysts 
•Software and Applications Programmers
•Accountants. "*


So there should be no further invitations for these 3 codes. I guess they missed to update the first paragraph.



vchandwani said:


> 2613 will be invited till June , as the immigration site
> 
> clearly mentions
> 
> _"Occupation ceiling for ICT Business and Systems Analysts (ANZSCO 2611) has been reached and no further invitations will be issued for this occupation for the Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled – Regional provisional (subclass 489) until the next financial year.
> 
> As there are still high levels of interest from prospective skilled migrants in the following occupations, pro rata arrangements for these occupational groups will continue:
> 
> Accountants
> Software and Applications Programmers
> 
> Details of the cut-offs for these occupations will continue to be included in the regular invitation round reports."_
> 
> 
> There is no mention like ANZSCO 2611, that no invitation will be given for ANZSCO 2613. So guys keep your fingers crossed, number of invites depends totally on immigration department.


----------



## asheeshjoshi

*Changes to EOI after moving to Australia*

I was also awaiting invite on my EOI submitted on April 29,2015 with 65 points in Software Programmer occupation for 189. But looks like now it will come only in July, 2015 or later.

I am moving to Melbourne on 3rd June ( 457 from my employer ) for 2 years. Will that change any outcome or requires any updating to my EOI submission ? If and when I do get a VISA invite, can i give my new Australian contact details ?? OR as my immigration agent is still in India, I can continue to use India contact ?

Kindly advise. 

-Thanks
Asheesh


----------



## ubabar85

Guys the selection is automatic manual as i applied on 14 april but i didint have recieved invitation.

Regards
Usman Munir


----------



## kingsss12

ubabar85 said:


> Guys the selection is automatic manual as i applied on 14 april but i didint have recieved invitation. Regards Usman Munir


With how many points did U apply and for which occupation? 

As per the update on the site, all 60 pointers till 13 th April have received the invites.


----------



## SqOats

ubabar85 said:


> Guys the selection is automatic manual as i applied on 14 april but i didint have recieved invitation.
> 
> Regards
> Usman Munir


Selection is automated process... Cut off dates for 8 May round was 13 april ... so you will definitely get the invite in 22 May round i-e today...provided that your occupation ceiling hsnt been met already.... 

Cheerz...


----------



## Jeeten#80

IN JULY they will clear the backlog based on points.


SO people having more points until last minute of the invitation round would be invited FIRST.

THEN IF their is a TIE on points then "*Visa date of effect*" would be considered (*First in FIRST Out*).





wolfskin said:


> But will it (Software and Applications Programmers	2613) be there on July. Hope it will be there, and once opened on July which EOI shall DIPB process first the backlog one or the new application which would be filled on July. And also on backlog which one first. greater than 65 or 60.
> 
> Let's hope for the best and wait till end of June


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| 8 May 2015 round results update |||*



FINALLY DIBP has woken up from slumber and updated the *results for 8th May 2015 invitation round*.


Below occupation groups have reached their occupation ceiling as expected during this round:

* Software and Applications Programmers
* Accountants


*Read my following post for more details*:


*REF:* *8 May 2015 round results update*


----------



## ubabar85

Guys i have submitted with 65 points i think i might have missed something

Regards
Usman Munir


----------



## ubabar85

Yar i have submitted with 65 points i think i have done something wrong 

Regards
Usman


SqOats said:


> Selection is automated process... Cut off dates for 8 May round was 13 april ... so you will definitely get the invite in 22 May round i-e today...provided that your occupation ceiling hsnt been met already....
> 
> Cheerz...


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hey Babar,
Which code did you submit for.



ubabar85 said:


> Yar i have submitted with 65 points i think i have done something wrong
> 
> Regards
> Usman


----------



## ubabar85

Hi sukesh,
i submitted for 261313
regards
Usman Munir



sukesh123 said:


> Hey Babar,
> Which code did you submit for.


----------



## happieaussie2016

Oh,
As per their website the last invitation went to 65 pointer submitted on 28 april.

Recheck your EOI. Was there any change in effective date. Check your total points.
Also I suggest check your junk folder. Maybe you may have already received an invite and you never knew.
anything can be possible.




ubabar85 said:


> Hi sukesh,
> i submitted for 261313
> regards
> Usman Munir


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see my comments inline...





asheeshjoshi said:


> I was also awaiting invite on my EOI submitted on April 29,2015 with 65 points in Software Programmer occupation for 189. But looks like now it will come only in July, 2015 or later.
> 
> I am moving to Melbourne on 3rd June ( 457 from my employer ) for 2 years. Will that change any outcome or requires any updating to my EOI submission ?
> 
> *[JEET]* - Nothing would change. ONLY EOI update will be required for Australian Employment entry when you commence your Job there.
> 
> 
> If and when I do get a VISA invite, can i give my new Australian contact details ?? OR as my immigration agent is still in India, I can continue to use India contact ?
> 
> *[JEET ]* - For VISA application you would be an onshore applicant as you would be in Australia. You would have to give your Australian address.
> 
> 
> Kindly advise.
> 
> -Thanks
> Asheesh


----------



## ubabar85

yar can i check it on the website of immigaration it self that i was invited or not as i cant find any email 

Regards
Usman Munir


sukesh123 said:


> Oh,
> As per their website the last invitation went to 65 pointer submitted on 28 april.
> 
> Recheck your EOI. Was there any change in effective date. Check your total points.
> Also I suggest check your junk folder. Maybe you may have already received an invite and you never knew.
> anything can be possible.


----------



## happieaussie2016

Not aware of that.
But I think when you are invited your EOI Application should be freezed and you cannot make any changes on EOI.
I also read somewhere that the status would change from submitted to invited.

Maybe someone can help you on that.



ubabar85 said:


> yar can i check it on the website of immigaration it self that i was invited or not as i cant find any email
> 
> Regards
> Usman Munir


----------



## ubabar85

Hmm any ways sukesh thanks alot for your support man 

Regards
Usman Munir



sukesh123 said:


> Not aware of that.
> But I think when you are invited your EOI Application should be freezed and you cannot make any changes on EOI.
> I also read somewhere that the status would change from submitted to invited.
> 
> Maybe someone can help you on that.


----------



## sukhvinder17

Given this situation, now all the pending EOIs will probably be cleared in July.

What is the chance that in July 1, 2015 SOL list Software Engineer features again ?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jeeten#80

No one can answer this question except DIBP .


Until the details are out, we have to keep speculating in vain.




sukhvinder17 said:


> Given this situation, now all the pending EOIs will probably be cleared in July.
> 
> What is the chance that in July 1, 2015 SOL list Software Engineer features again ?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jeeten#80

Login into your SkillSelect account and check your EOI status.


IT should change to "INVITED" from "SUBMITTED".


Also as *sukesh123 *indicated, EOI cannot be updated.


Check and Confirm???




ubabar85 said:


> yar can i check it on the website of immigaration it self that i was invited or not as i cant find any email
> 
> Regards
> Usman Munir


----------



## Jeeten#80

You would be placed in queue based on your Points and "Visa date of effect".

For this FY no more invites for 189 for 2613 Occupation code.

When next FY sets in, EOI invitation process for 2613 will resume from where it left. Provided no MAJOR IMMI rules changes in July 2015.


*Visa date of effect*:

When one submits an EOI, that date is known as *Visa date of effect* at that point in time. 

This Date may change *Later on* IF there is change in Points for that applicants EOI (LIKE AGE slab change, Higher English Language Test Score, Change in Experience slab {less than 5 yrs to more than 5 yrs}, etc.. ).


Time at which an Applicant reaches her/his points score for that subclass (referred to as the *visa date of effect*) determines their order of invitation.

Based on this DATE you can ascertain where you stand in terms of getting your EOI invitation. Read the following for more details and 8th May Invitation round results.


*REF:* *8 May 2015 round results*







abb2959 said:


> hey friends please help me, I am not very familiar with the rules.
> I have applied EOI for analyst programmer 261311 with 60 pts on 17 april 2015.
> but now they have changed the cutoff to 65 pts.
> So will I get invite or not.???
> plz help
> Also pl tell me what is the meaning of "visa date of effect".
> thanks


----------



## asheeshjoshi

*Why to update EOI*

Thanks Jeetu. One last question....

I thought updating the EOI will not help anyways as I do not get any additional points unless I complete 1 year in Australia working... is that correct ? Then why to simply update the EOI if I can provide the new updated information during VISA document filing. 

-Thanks
Asheesh


Jeeten#80 said:


> Please see my comments inline...


----------



## ILY

Hi Jeeten

You seem one of the most knowledgeable and experienced here.

Can we add the 'Non Migrating Dependents' as Migrating Dependents in the middle of the application process, like after lodging the visa aplication, PCC & Medical just before issue of Visa, can we submit 'Change in Circumstances' to add them?

Thanks


----------



## help.for.pr

Only 400 Invites left before it reaches occupation ceiling. What are my chances of getting invited in this 22nd may round with 65 points? Details in my signature.


----------



## Jeeten#80

As you are aware of your change in circumstances before getting an invite.


You are supposed to update EOI when ever there is any change. Following is one of the DECLARATIONS that ALL give while submitting EOI.


*Declarations:*

*The client declares that they:*
"Will update their EOI details immediately as they become aware of a change in circumstances or if there is any change relating to information they have provided in this EOI."




asheeshjoshi said:


> Thanks Jeetu. One last question....
> 
> I thought updating the EOI will not help anyways as I do not get any additional points unless I complete 1 year in Australia working... is that correct ? Then why to simply update the EOI if I can provide the new updated information during VISA document filing.
> 
> -Thanks
> Asheesh


----------



## Jeeten#80

You have very good chances of getting an invite tonight.


All The Best!!!


Keep us posted.





help.for.pr said:


> Only 400 Invites left before it reaches occupation ceiling. What are my chances of getting invited in this 22nd may round with 65 points? Details in my signature.


----------



## help.for.pr

Thanx for best wishes.

But what does this means then?

*Visa subclass-------Points score----------Visa date of effect
------189---------------60------------13 April 2015 11.37 am
*

Got that from 8th May round results page. 8 May Results



Jeeten#80 said:


> You have very good chances of getting an invite tonight.
> 
> 
> All The Best!!!
> 
> 
> Keep us posted.


----------



## Maezel

That the last person invited was someone who submitted his/her EOI on 13 April 2015 11.37 am and had 60 points.


----------



## batra786

I have a query regarding NSW as 190.
As they are following ranking sys.

First dib points
Second by English...

My query is, they haven't said that they rank (7 each candidate ) higher than (7overall candidate).

My ielts score was
7.5
6.5
6
6
Overall 6.5
This score I registered in my eoi on 7-2-2015 with score 55+5
263111 code with 5+ exp

Now I appeared PTE 2nd attempt
I got
68
54 (6 band)
71
77
Overall 66( 7 bands)

Now should I update my eoi nsw now or there would be no difference?

And if I update eoi, it might change date of submission?

Should I submit new eoi with new English score.


Please help


----------



## ikrammd

*Invitation Per Occupation ID*

The Attached PDF will give you all more information of how many Invitations were sent per Occupation ID for May 8th Round. This would have more clarity.


----------



## help.for.pr

Dont change your EOI, only overall score changed, which will have not effect on your EOI.



batra786 said:


> I have a query regarding NSW as 190.
> As they are following ranking sys.
> 
> First dib points
> Second by English...
> 
> My query is, they haven't said that they rank (7 each candidate ) higher than (7overall candidate).
> 
> My ielts score was
> 7.5
> 6.5
> 6
> 6
> Overall 6.5
> This score I registered in my eoi on 7-2-2015 with score 55+5
> 263111 code with 5+ exp
> 
> Now I appeared PTE 2nd attempt
> I got
> 68
> 54 (6 band)
> 71
> 77
> Overall 66( 7 bands)
> 
> Now should I update my eoi nsw now or there would be no difference?
> 
> And if I update eoi, it might change date of submission?
> 
> Should I submit new eoi with new English score.
> 
> 
> Please help


----------



## Jeeten#80

IT indicates people who have submitted their EOI's before this time stamp have been invited.


Subject to Occupation Ceiling CAP and DIBP planning level per Occupation ID's




help.for.pr said:


> Thanx for best wishes.
> 
> But what does this means then?
> 
> *Visa subclass-------Points score----------Visa date of effect
> ------189---------------60------------13 April 2015 11.37 am
> *
> 
> Got that from 8th May round results page. 8 May Results


----------



## Jeeten#80

Have replied to your PM.




batra786 said:


> I have a query regarding NSW as 190.
> As they are following ranking sys.
> 
> First dib points
> Second by English...
> 
> My query is, they haven't said that they rank (7 each candidate ) higher than (7overall candidate).
> 
> My ielts score was
> 7.5
> 6.5
> 6
> 6
> Overall 6.5
> This score I registered in my eoi on 7-2-2015 with score 55+5
> 263111 code with 5+ exp
> 
> Now I appeared PTE 2nd attempt
> I got
> 68
> 54 (6 band)
> 71
> 77
> Overall 66( 7 bands)
> 
> Now should I update my eoi nsw now or there would be no difference?
> 
> And if I update eoi, it might change date of submission?
> 
> Should I submit new eoi with new English score.
> 
> 
> Please help


----------



## brisbane_bound

Jeeten#80 said:


> IT indicates people who have submitted their EOI's before this time stamp have been invited.
> 
> 
> Subject to Occupation Ceiling CAP and DIBP planning level per Occupation ID's


Hi Jeeten,

Somehow i missed filing EOI.
I will probably be doing it today.
So, will i still be eligible for 22nd May round.

I know getting invited is a long shot , but atleast be eligible?
my code still has roughly 500 invites left.
your thoughts?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Yes, you will be eligible for tonight's invitation round IF you submit your EOI at-least 1 minute prior to 19:30 hrs IST tonight.


This doesn't mean that you leave it that late, try to submit it at the earliest.




brisbane_bound said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Somehow i missed filing EOI.
> I will probably be doing it today.
> So, will i still be eligible for 22nd May round.
> 
> I know getting invited is a long shot , but atleast be eligible?
> my code still has roughly 500 invites left.
> your thoughts?


----------



## kingsss12

Can miracles happen??


----------



## brisbane_bound

Jeeten#80 said:


> Yes, you will be eligible for tonight's invitation round IF you submit your EOI at-least 1 minute prior to 19:30 hrs IST tonight.
> 
> 
> This doesn't mean that you leave it that late, try to submit it at the earliest.


Thanks.
i will try to do it ASAP.

Also, even if very small do i still stand a chance of invitation?


----------



## Jeeten#80

NOT you don't as you haven't submitted your EOI .


IF you submit your EOI before 19:29 IST you do stand a chance.






brisbane_bound said:


> Thanks.
> i will try to do it ASAP.
> 
> Also, even if very small do i still stand a chance of invitation?


----------



## brisbane_bound

Jeeten#80 said:


> NOT you don't as you haven't submitted your EOI .
> 
> 
> IF you submit your EOI before 19:29 IST you do stand a chance.


LOL...
I will , I will.
Dont want to loose even a single percent chance to get invited tonight  ..Cheers!!!


----------



## ubabar85

Hi jeeten,
Can we apply for the visa class 190 and 189 simultaneously? And proceed with the invitation which ever came first. 


Regards
Usman Munir



Jeeten#80 said:


> Yes, you will be eligible for tonight's invitation round IF you submit your EOI at-least 1 minute prior to 19:30 hrs IST tonight.
> 
> 
> This doesn't mean that you leave it that late, try to submit it at the earliest.


----------



## ubabar85

Hi jeeten i got the answer i was 60 pointer instead of 65 that's why i didn't have received the invitation 

Effective debugging 



Jeeten#80 said:


> No one can answer this question except DIBP .
> 
> 
> Until the details are out, we have to keep speculating in vain.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Yes we can for sure.

At the time of submitting your EOI... Under "*visa types*", just SELECT the following:

* Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)
* Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)


I have submitted EOI for both 189/190.





ubabar85 said:


> Hi jeeten,
> Can we apply for the visa class 190 and 189 simultaneously? And proceed with the invitation which ever came first.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Usman Munir


----------



## ishugarg

i am getting 50 marks in all sections of PTE. PLease tell can i get 50 + marks in real PTE Exam???????/


----------



## janidhimant

hussey14 said:


> hi
> 
> i got the EA positive skill assessment certificate in 233914 i.e. engineering technologist, besides i have the qualification of BSc transport engineering from UET Lahore. Engg Technologist is the three year program in australia. how much points will i get from DIBP for this ??? anyone please answer ??
> 
> regards


You will get 15 points for Engineering technologist.


----------



## Jeeten#80

How would we know this?


Try working on your weak areas and ALL The BEST!!!




ishugarg said:


> i am getting 50 marks in all sections of PTE. PLease tell can i get 50 + marks in real PTE Exam???????/


----------



## ubabar85

Hi ishugarg,
Please find this link this can be very help full

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/672738-pte-exam-new-post.html

As per my information PTE Practice test are tough and in actuall they are less tough  have seen many people saying just same as you and getting good result in PTE when they actually appear. 

Regards
Usman Munir



ishugarg said:


> i am getting 50 marks in all sections of PTE. PLease tell can i get 50 + marks in real PTE Exam???????/


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| 22nd May 2015 INVITATION ROUND |||*



LITTLE over *3 HOURS To Go* for *22nd May 2015 INVITATION ROUND*.


*||| ALL THE BEST TO ALL INVOLVED |||*


----------



## ILY

Can we add family members after lodging the Visa Application?


----------



## thamarai125

Any one who applied for 263312 telecommunications engineer. Waiting for invitation tonight..... !?!?

I applied EOI on 21 April with 60 points !!


----------



## help.for.pr

Around what what time IST, do they start sending invites?
And is an automated system? like they feed into system and
system sends invites or every invite is sending individually by 
a person?



Jeeten#80 said:


> LITTLE over *3 HOURS To Go* for *22nd May 2015 INVITATION ROUND*.
> 
> 
> *||| ALL THE BEST TO ALL INVOLVED |||*


----------



## asheeshjoshi

*New EOI for Victoria with 190*

Hi,

While I am waiting now for my invite on 189 for Software Programmer with 65pts starting July 1st week, will it help if I in parallel file a backup second EOI with Victoria only sub type 190 ?? I am being told there is no ceiling for 190 and I am leaving for Melbourne to work for 2 years in June anyways.

Will this improve my chance of being invited earlier under 190 ?? I do understand that this will restrict my PR to Victoria for 2 years ( but since I am going to be there anways for that long I should sail that period out ).

thoughts comments ?? is this a reasonable plan B ??

-Asheesh

IELTS: 7.5
Total points:65
EOI Filed: 29, April, 2015
Occupation: Software Programmer
Type: 189


----------



## kingsss12

help.for.pr said:


> Around what what time IST, do they start sending invites? And is an automated system? like they feed into system and system sends invites or every invite is sending individually by a person?


Invitations will be rolled out from 7.30 pm onwards.. It's an automated process.


----------



## interstu

oh no, have not received any invitation yet. do i still have hope for tomorrow or that is it?


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

no invite for me either? guys please update.....


----------



## Maezel

Got it! Woooooooooooo!


----------



## Jeeten#80

Yes we can add Family members after lodging VISA application. BUT we might have to give some strong reason for NOT including them in our ORIGINAL application.


Whom you are planning to add?





ILY said:


> Can we add family members after lodging the Visa Application?


----------



## Jeeten#80

||| Congratulations and ALL The BEST |||


ENJOY!!!!




Maezel said:


> Got it! Woooooooooooo!


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

finally the wait is over.......got an invite wooooohoooooo


----------



## Jeeten#80

*
||| Congratulations and ALL The BEST |||


ENJOY!!!!

*


mhdnajamuddin said:


> finally the wait is over.......got an invite wooooohoooooo


----------



## raman15091987

what are the chances of verifications by personal visit in company. as I have left company in September 2014 and also not claiming any points for job experience as I am left with only 6 month experience after acs deducted my 2 years


----------



## Jeeten#80

TIME - 19:30 hrs IST.


Its an automated process MOST probably via a batch job run based on POINTS and Visa Date of Effect.




help.for.pr said:


> Around what what time IST, do they start sending invites?
> And is an automated system? like they feed into system and
> system sends invites or every invite is sending individually by
> a person?


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

Jeeten#80 said:


> *
> ||| Congratulations and ALL The BEST |||
> 
> 
> ENJOY!!!!
> 
> *


Thanks Jeeten


----------



## Jeeten#80

What is your Occupation ID?

Share your TOTAL points with break LIKE AGE, English Language Test, Experience etc..

EOI Submit Date?


Try checking your EOI status now VIA SkillSelect account.





interstu said:


> oh no, have not received any invitation yet. do i still have hope for tomorrow or that is it?


----------



## interstu

Well, i got invited too, just now.
60 points, and audit occupation , i submitted on 23 Arpil 
all the best to the rest of you.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thank you for your kind words.


Yes we can always do that.

BUT we would have to provide a VERY strong reason for NOT including them at the first place.






ILY said:


> Hi Jeeten
> 
> You seem one of the most knowledgeable and experienced here.
> 
> Can we add the 'Non Migrating Dependents' as Migrating Dependents in the middle of the application process, like after lodging the visa aplication, PCC & Medical just before issue of Visa, can we submit 'Change in Circumstances' to add them?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## thamarai125

Wowww. By gods grace..... Got the invite today.... Feeling awesome..... Yessssssss


----------



## ikrammd

Invited


----------



## Jeeten#80

||| Congratulations and ALL The BEST |||


ENJOY!!!!




interstu said:


> Well, i got invited too, just now.
> 60 points, and audit occupation , i submitted on 23 Arpil
> all the best to the rest of you.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

thamarai125 said:


> Wowww. By gods grace..... Got the invite today.... Feeling awesome..... Yessssssss


congratulation.....

when did u submit your EOI, how many points, and SOL code


----------



## Jeeten#80

*

||| Congratulations and ALL The BEST |||


ENJOY!!!!


*


ikrammd said:


> Invited


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

ikrammd said:


> Invited



congratulations #Ikrammd.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*

||| Congratulations and ALL The BEST |||


ENJOY!!!!


*


thamarai125 said:


> Wowww. By gods grace..... Got the invite today.... Feeling awesome..... Yessssssss


----------



## Vkind

Jeeten#80 said:


> *
> 
> ||| Congratulations and ALL The BEST |||
> 
> 
> ENJOY!!!!
> 
> 
> *


HI Jeeten/others,

Thanks for guiding each of us. All the best to you too.

we also got invite just now, with 65points. 

Submitted EOI on 19th May for 2321.


----------



## ikrammd

mhdnajamuddin said:


> congratulations #Ikrammd.


Thanks bro. What about yours you submitted earlier than me.


----------



## Sameer1626

*CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL WHO GOT THE INVITE..... *

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Jeeten#80

||| Congratulations and ALL The BEST |||


ENJOY!!!!





Vkind said:


> HI Jeeten/others,
> 
> Thanks for guiding each of us. All the best to you too.
> 
> we also got invite just now, with 65points.
> 
> Submitted EOI on 19th May for 2321.


----------



## help.for.pr

Got my invite. Was sitting at golden temple amritsar and it came at 7:46
Thanks Waheguru Ji!!!!

Congrats everyone else who got invite and best of luck to those waiting.



Jeeten#80 said:


> TIME - 19:30 hrs IST.
> 
> 
> Its an automated process MOST probably via a batch job run based on POINTS and Visa Date of Effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> help.for.pr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Around what what time IST, do they start sending invites?
> And is an automated system? like they feed into system and
> system sends invites or every invite is sending individually by
> a person?
Click to expand...


----------



## ajay1989

Hi
Any electronics engineer with 60 points got invitation? If yes, can u share your EOI submitted date?
I applied on 14th May with 60 points. No invitation


----------



## raman15091987

what are the chances of verifications by personal visit in company. as I have left company in September 2014 and also not claiming any points for job experience as I am left with only 6 month experience after acs deducted my 2 years


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

ikrammd said:


> Thanks bro. What about yours you submitted earlier than me.


Even I got invited.....


----------



## batra786

*congrats!*

Congrats!! 



help.for.pr said:


> Got my invite. Was sitting at golden temple amritsar and it came at 7:46
> Thanks Waheguru Ji!!!!
> 
> Congrats everyone else who got invite and best of luck to those waiting.


----------



## Jeeten#80

I would say IF you don't have any concern with 190 visa, then go ahead and apply for that.


As you have an offer from VIC and would be there on 457, they have started a process called *Streamlined Pathway to State Nomination for 457 Visa Holders*. BUT this process starts after you spend 1 year in VIC.

*REF:* *Streamlined Pathway to State Nomination for 457 Visa Holders*



asheeshjoshi said:


> Hi,
> 
> While I am waiting now for my invite on 189 for Software Programmer with 65pts starting July 1st week, will it help if I in parallel file a backup second EOI with Victoria only sub type 190 ?? I am being told there is no ceiling for 190 and I am leaving for Melbourne to work for 2 years in June anyways.
> 
> Will this improve my chance of being invited earlier under 190 ?? I do understand that this will restrict my PR to Victoria for 2 years ( but since I am going to be there anways for that long I should sail that period out ).
> 
> thoughts comments ?? is this a reasonable plan B ??
> 
> -Asheesh
> 
> IELTS: 7.5
> Total points:65
> EOI Filed: 29, April, 2015
> Occupation: Software Programmer
> Type: 189


----------



## raman15091987

congrats to all who got invitation..... best of luck for future....


----------



## iajokhio

60 points, submitted on 19/05/2015. Computer System and Network Engineer 263111. I have not received invitation yet.


----------



## najamgk

iajokhio said:


> 60 points, submitted on 19/05/2015. Computer System and Network Engineer 263111. I have not received invitation yet.


65 points, submitted on 13/05/2015 for 263111, got invite for 189 visa.


----------



## Expecting189

help.for.pr said:


> Got my invite. Was sitting at golden temple amritsar and it came at 7:46
> Thanks Waheguru Ji!!!!
> 
> Congrats everyone else who got invite and best of luck to those waiting.


Congratulations, was perfectly timed!


----------



## Expecting189

najamgk said:


> 65 points, submitted on 13/05/2015 for 263111, got invite for 189 visa.


Congrats.


----------



## iajokhio

congratulations! !! Good man


----------



## TIIIFFF

For who got invited today with 60 point, can you guys leave the date you submitted the EOI, so I can know roughly whether i can get invitation in next month.....
Congratulations and Thank you.


----------



## happieaussie2016

A big *Congratulation's *to everyone who got an Invite yesterday/today.
For all those who didn't (People like me), don't lose hope.
There is always light at the end of the tunnel. We will get that invitation email soon 

Cheers


----------



## Spark23

Guys, can someone answer my quistions?

When it will be the next round for NSW SS? I applied EOI last week and didnot get an invite with 60 points

Also, I have 1.8 years Australian work experience. Can I claim 5 points for it? Or ACS will deduct months from it? Anyone knows?


----------



## tdotguy

I'm hoping to have my EOI submitted next week even though my occupation has already hit its ceiling for the year.


----------



## yashi

Dear Friends, 

I have work exp from 2004 till date in the same occupation.
my vetassess assessment is positive and they have considered my exp from 2008 to till date for the assessment.
while applying to DIAC for points will I be able to claim my work exp from 2004 till date -Please help!


----------



## msgforsunil

*Best practices in naming the files to be uploaded as part of Visa Application?*

Any best practices in naming the files that are uploaded as part of Visa Application?

Guidelines are at Attach documents to an online application

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## Vkind

yashi said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have work exp from 2004 till date in the same occupation.
> my vetassess assessment is positive and they have considered my exp from 2008 to till date for the assessment.
> while applying to DIAC for points will I be able to claim my work exp from 2004 till date -Please help!


Hi Yashi,

You cannot do that. In EOI portal, you have to give the relevant experience as mentioned on the vetassess outcome letter. seniors correct me if I am wrong.

Other way is, I think you can appeal to vetassess, and find out why they have deducted 4 yrs from your actual experience. Check with them, if you can do something with which they will consider the lost 4 yrs as relevant experience. Sometimes, it is possible that the proof of experience you have provided is not enough and hence they did not consider your experience for such period.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Let me answer from ACS (_Assessing body for ICT applicants_) point of VIEW.

You should go by the assessing authority outcome letter.


IF they have deducted 4 years from your actual employment THEN this might have been to adjust for your employment / education shortfall.

They do this to ensure that during these deducted years you made your self skilled and POST that date your are a SKILLED Applicant.


You WON'T be able to claim points for those deducted years.


REFER to my following post to understand how to update this in your EOI.

*REF:* *EOI Update to Avoid Over-claiming of Points | Visa-Refusal IF Over-claimed Points*






vkind said:


> hi yashi,
> 
> you cannot do that. In eoi portal, you have to give the relevant experience as mentioned on the vetassess outcome letter. Seniors correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> Other way is, i think you can appeal to vetassess, and find out why they have deducted 4 yrs from your actual experience. Check with them, if you can do something with which they will consider the lost 4 yrs as relevant experience. Sometimes, it is possible that the proof of experience you have provided is not enough and hence they did not consider your experience for such period.





yashi said:


> dear friends,
> 
> i have work exp from 2004 till date in the same occupation.
> My vetassess assessment is positive and they have considered my exp from 2008 to till date for the assessment.
> While applying to diac for points will i be able to claim my work exp from 2004 till date -please help!


----------



## Jeeten#80

*VIC SS Nomination | REJECTED !*



AFTER almost 7 WEEKS my * VIC State Sponsorship Nomination Application* has been *rejected*.


Result is on expected lines considering the recent TREND of Rejections for ICT Applicants.


NOW would have to BANK on *NO IMMI rule changes for 189 - 2613 Occupation Code* in July 2015.


----------



## sribha

That's sad to hear from u Jeeten. All the very best and will be in our prayers for your success in July.


----------



## kingsss125

HI Jeethan and other senior members,

I've got my skill assessment +ve and in process of submitting EOI, i have few queries which i think with your expertise can advise me on how to proceed further....

this is specific re: claiming "Australia " work experience.

I first came to Australia in 2013 and then gone back to India ( for marriage ceremony) and returned after 1 month and since then stayed here....

during that 1 month period i was not paid salary in Australia ( as i moved to India as i had sufficient leaves in India) to avoid loss of pays in AUD for 4 weeks.

Now while filling the EOI the question is do i need to indicate this 4 weeks ( leave) in EOI?
I am claiming 5 points ( i.e at least 1 year of Australia experience) as i am staying here since 2013 to date.( around 20 months) 

P.S: my assessment doesn't mention these 4 weeks leave....

I look forward for your reply.


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hey Jeeten,
That's really sad news. But don't lose hope. I bet in July you will be filling up your VISA application under 189 and helping out us guys as well.

Cheers



Jeeten#80 said:


> AFTER almost 7 WEEKS my * VIC State Sponsorship Nomination Application* has been *rejected*.
> 
> 
> Result is on expected lines considering the recent TREND of Rejections for ICT Applicants.
> 
> 
> NOW would have to BANK on *NO IMMI rule changes for 189 - 2613 Occupation Code* in July 2015.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thanks for your encouraging words.

Provided there aren't MAJOR IMMI rule changes to 2613 Occupation Code.

Will MOST probably be invited in August 2015.




sukesh123 said:


> Hey Jeeten,
> That's really sad news. But don't lose hope. I bet in July you will be filling up your VISA application under 189 and helping out us guys as well.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thank you!!!




sribha said:


> That's sad to hear from u Jeeten. All the very best and will be in our prayers for your success in July.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Option 1* should work fine for you. I'm NOT sure IF option 2 works.


You are supposed to LIVE in specified regional areas, these areas would be listed in your VISA Grant letter when you get it.


The "Visa date of effect" for *Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)* is *25 February 2015 8.18 am*.


IF you update your EOI today for 489, THEN there would be a backlog of around 3 months between your EOI and Visa date of effect for 489.






vinhhaichau said:


> Hi jeeten, so sad to hear about reject, it wasted your time
> but i think you can move to NSW 190 , they still open for 261313 with high IELTS ranking
> 
> BTW, pls advise me, my situation below
> in last month I submitted EOI with 60 points (55+5 indicated NSW state sponsor) but it seem no hope to nominate with engineer at NSW
> Now I want to move to 489 and wish get invite as soon as possible. That i'm confusing is
> 1. invitation automatic for 489 in skill select will be issue twice per month but i don't know how long it take for my EOI and where I must live in case?
> 2. apply 489 direct to NSW and waiting at least 4 weeks for nominate invite then waiting again for state sponsor processing but if success I'm sure where i must live
> 
> Which one (1) or (2) better?


----------



## sukhvinder17

Sorry to hear that, on what grounds was it rejected. Also, what is the process of applying for 190 VIC, I might even opt for this option, since I have not done so.


----------



## Jeeten#80

IGNORE these 4 weeks leave. EVEN IF you weren't PAID you were (and still are) on the PAYROLL of your Australian employer.


Don't indicate these 4 weeks of leave in your EOI.


In your EOI for Australian Employment, Indicate your actual START DATE and leave the TO DATE as *BLANK*.




ssingh1 said:


> HI Jeethan and other senior members,
> 
> I've got my skill assessment +ve and in process of submitting EOI, i have few queries which i think with your expertise can advise me on how to proceed further....
> 
> this is specific re: claiming "Australia " work experience.
> 
> I first came to Australia in 2013 and then gone back to India ( for marriage ceremony) and returned after 1 month and since then stayed here....
> 
> during that 1 month period i was not paid salary in Australia ( as i moved to India as i had sufficient leaves in India) to avoid loss of pays in AUD for 4 weeks.
> 
> Now while filling the EOI the question is do i need to indicate this 4 weeks ( leave) in EOI?
> I am claiming 5 points ( i.e at least 1 year of Australia experience) as i am staying here since 2013 to date.( around 20 months)
> 
> P.S: my assessment doesn't mention these 4 weeks leave....
> 
> I look forward for your reply.


----------



## afdalky

Sad to hear Jeetan.

Same here my Vic 190 got rejected today...now the only hope is 189

Applied 190 for 2613 on 13/04/15 with 60+5(state) points


----------



## kingsss125

Thanks jeetan for the prompt guidance, but one confusion comes to mind when rhe co asks for all months payslip from the actual date to till date....in that case i wont be able to produce that 1 month payslip as i was not paid in aus but have payslip of INR...will that the point to worrt about if we give the actual date...i.e 1st trip


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| HERE goes my 1000th POST |||*



HERE goes my *1000th POST* in this lovely Forum, *in little less than 2 months*.​

Attached is the masked copy of rejection email from *VIC Skilled and Business Migration Program Dept*


Go through the following website to understand the Process of applying for VIC SS Nomination. (I would suggest FIRST submit your EOI for 190 and select VIC and then file for VIC SS Nomination)


*REF:* *State Nomination for Victoria Process*


All The Best!!!





sukhvinder17 said:


> Sorry to hear that, on what grounds was it rejected. Also, what is the process of applying for 190 VIC, I might even opt for this option, since I have not done so.


----------



## brisbane_bound

Jeeten#80 said:


> HERE goes my *1000th POST* in this lovely Forum, *in little less than 2 months*.​
> 
> Attached is the masked copy of rejection email from *VIC Skilled and Business Migration Program Dept*
> 
> 
> Go through the following website to understand the Process of applying for VIC SS Nomination. (I would suggest FIRST submit your EOI for 190 and select VIC and then file for VIC SS Nomination)
> 
> 
> *REF:* *State Nomination for Victoria Process*
> 
> 
> All The Best!!!



Firstly, congrats on 1000 posts.
You have been a great source of support for many here , including me.
Sorry to hear about Vic nomination but i guess you kind of expected that.
Maybe its for the best 

Anyways, all the best for 189 VISA...And yes, i was a bit late in submitting my EOI so missed the invite but was eligible..Fingers crossed for June round
Cheers!!


----------



## kingsss125

Thanks jeetan for the prompt guidance, but one confusion comes to mind when rhe co asks for all months payslip from the actual date to till date....in that case i wont be able to produce that 1 month payslip as i was not paid in aus but have payslip of INR...will that the point to worrt about if we give the actual date...i.e 1st trip 





Jeeten#80 said:


> IGNORE these 4 weeks leave. EVEN IF you weren't PAID you were (and still are) on the PAYROLL of your Australian employer.
> 
> 
> Don't indicate these 4 weeks of leave in your EOI.
> 
> 
> In your EOI for Australian Employment, Indicate your actual START DATE and leave the TO DATE as *BLANK*.


----------



## Jeeten#80

They won't ask for ALL payslips.

People have got away with 2 payslips per year per employment for JAN and DEC. Many have also submitted 1 payslip per quarter.


As this is related to your Australian Employment, your VISA speaks for itself plus you might also have your tax documents with you.

LIKE
* NOTICE of ASSESSMENT
* PAYG Payment Summary


As SAID earlier, this is a no issue in your case. So just relax.





ssingh1 said:


> Thanks jeetan for the prompt guidance, but one confusion comes to mind when rhe co asks for all months payslip from the actual date to till date....in that case i wont be able to produce that 1 month payslip as i was not paid in aus but have payslip of INR...will that the point to worrt about if we give the actual date...i.e 1st trip


----------



## Jeeten#80

Sorry to hear the BAD news.

Now we ONLY have 189, IF we don't decide to go for 190 NSW route.




afdalky said:


> Sad to hear Jeetan.
> 
> Same here my Vic 190 got rejected today...now the only hope is 189
> 
> Applied 190 for 2613 on 13/04/15 with 60+5(state) points


----------



## bharathyku

Hi All
I am planning to take PTE test. Can anyone tell me which is easier: IELTS or PTE. And also we need to take PTE academic right? I searched for study material for PTE but could not find much. Where can I get practice tests? Please shed some light on this..


----------



## Jeeten#80

You will have to give PTE-A.

Go through the folliwong PTE thread for more details.


*REF:* *PTE-A Exam*





bharathyku said:


> Hi All
> I am planning to take PTE test. Can anyone tell me which is easier: IELTS or PTE. And also we need to take PTE academic right? I searched for study material for PTE but could not find much. Where can I get practice tests? Please shed some light on this..


----------



## bharathyku

Thanks a lot Jeeten for your prompt reply! Sure,will go through the link. And all the best for 189 to you. Am in the same boat.


----------



## sriramvemuri

Jeeten#80 said:


> HERE goes my 1000th POST in this lovely Forum, in little less than 2 months.
> 
> Attached is the masked copy of rejection email from VIC Skilled and Business Migration Program Dept
> 
> Go through the following website to understand the Process of applying for VIC SS Nomination. (I would suggest FIRST submit your EOI for 190 and select VIC and then file for VIC SS Nomination)
> 
> REF: State Nomination for Victoria Process
> 
> All The Best!!!


Sorry to hear about the rejection jeeten!

Could you help me out by letting me know if nsw also follows the invitation dates mentioned in the immi website or they have their own timelines 

I got my invitation from nsw on 7th may and submitted my docs on 11th. When could I possibly get the approval from nsw?


----------



## smashingbeast

Got my invitation today


----------



## bharathyku

Congratulations on the invite. Could you tell me how PTE was? How long did you prepare?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Invitation round dates in IMMI website are for EOI invitations ONLY for 189/489 subclass.


For 190 the process is different.


The processing time for SS Nomination for NSW is 12 weeks. BUT people have received their outcome in about 4 / 6 / 8 weeks.

So you would get approval anytime based on the above timeline.




sriramvemuri said:


> Sorry to hear about the rejection jeeten!
> 
> Could you help me out by letting me know if nsw also follows the invitation dates mentioned in the immi website or they have their own timelines
> 
> I got my invitation from nsw on 7th may and submitted my docs on 11th. When could I possibly get the approval from nsw?


----------



## sriramvemuri

Jeeten#80 said:


> Invitation round dates in IMMI website are for EOI invitations ONLY for 189/489 subclass.
> 
> For 190 the process is different.
> 
> The processing time for SS Nomination for NSW is 12 weeks. BUT people have received their outcome in about 4 / 6 / 8 weeks.
> 
> So you would get approval anytime based on the above timeline.


Thank you for your quick response jeeten! 
I wish you all the best for your 189. Cheers!!
☺


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thank you for your wishes!





sriramvemuri said:


> Thank you for your quick response jeeten!
> I wish you all the best for your 189. Cheers!!
> ☺


----------



## Vkind

*Don't worry*



Jeeten#80 said:


> AFTER almost 7 WEEKS my * VIC State Sponsorship Nomination Application* has been *rejected*.
> 
> 
> Result is on expected lines considering the recent TREND of Rejections for ICT Applicants.
> 
> 
> NOW would have to BANK on *NO IMMI rule changes for 189 - 2613 Occupation Code* in July 2015.


Hi Jeeten,

Don't worry. Wepray that they don't change.


----------



## geets

Jeeten#80 said:


> AFTER almost 7 WEEKS my * VIC State Sponsorship Nomination Application* has been *rejected*.
> 
> 
> Result is on expected lines considering the recent TREND of Rejections for ICT Applicants.
> 
> 
> NOW would have to BANK on *NO IMMI rule changes for 189 - 2613 Occupation Code* in July 2015.


Oh so sorry to hear that Jeeten, but y dont you apply for nsw. You will get it in few days... I have done it same way...


----------



## Vicky2015

Jeeten#80 said:


> HERE goes my *1000th POST* in this lovely Forum, *in little less than 2 months*.​
> 
> Attached is the masked copy of rejection email from *VIC Skilled and Business Migration Program Dept*
> 
> 
> Go through the following website to understand the Process of applying for VIC SS Nomination. (I would suggest FIRST submit your EOI for 190 and select VIC and then file for VIC SS Nomination)
> 
> 
> *REF:* *State Nomination for Victoria Process*
> 
> 
> All The Best!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sukhvinder17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that, on what grounds was it rejected. Also, what is the process of applying for 190 VIC, I might even opt for this option, since I have not done so.
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear this Jeeten and wish you good luck for 189.

Just to get some reason behind this, may I know your education degree? And your occupation is under 2613?


----------



## Jeeten#80

I'm really not looking at NSW at this stage. Else I would've got the invite much earlier.


Somehow I have a fixation for Melbourne. As I have been there quite a few times.


Anyways thanks for your advise. IF I change my thought process I might even apply for NSW.





geets said:


> Oh so sorry to hear that Jeeten, but y dont you apply for nsw. You will get it in few days... I have done it same way...


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thanks for your wishes!

* Bachelor Of Computer Science, University Of Pune

* Software Engineer - 261313





Vicky2015 said:


> Sorry to hear this Jeeten and wish you good luck for 189.
> 
> Just to get some reason behind this, may I know your education degree? And your occupation is under 2613?


----------



## raman15091987

Dear jeeten.. sorry to hear that sir..... best of luck for 189


----------



## geets

Oh Okie... All the very best to you.. 



Jeeten#80 said:


> I'm really not looking at NSW at this stage. Else I would've got the invite much earlier.
> 
> 
> Somehow I have a fixation for Melbourne. As I have been there quite a few times.
> 
> 
> Anyways thanks for your advise. IF I change my thought process I might even apply for NSW.


----------



## raman15091987

Dear geets,,, what is your job code?


----------



## geets

raman15091987 said:


> Dear geets,,, what is your job code?


mine is 261313


----------



## Vicky2015

I


Jeeten#80 said:


> Thanks for your wishes!
> 
> * Bachelor Of Computer Science, University Of Pune
> 
> * Software Engineer - 261313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vicky2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear this Jeeten and wish you good luck for 189.
> 
> Just to get some reason behind this, may I know your education degree? And your occupation is under 2613?
Click to expand...

Mean your education is matching up with your occupation.

Clearly that is injustice by them.


----------



## afdalky

Same happened with me...I guess its probably they have a quota for every year..or they have more candidates with more work experience or more 65+ points than me or Jeetan.



Vicky2015 said:


> I
> 
> 
> Jeeten#80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your wishes!
> 
> * Bachelor Of Computer Science, University Of Pune
> 
> * Software Engineer - 261313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vicky2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear this Jeeten and wish you good luck for 189.
> 
> Just to get some reason behind this, may I know your education degree? And your occupation is under 2613?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mean your education is matching up with your occupation.
> 
> Clearly that is injustice by them.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thanks for your wishes!


ALL The Best with your Visa application.




raman15091987 said:


> Dear jeeten.. sorry to hear that sir..... best of luck for 189


----------



## Jeeten#80

We would never come to know the exact reason.


Probably they should show some transparency while communicating/accessing SS Nomination Application.


Generic rejection emails are of no help to everyone involved.






afdalky said:


> Same happened with me...I guess its probably they have a quota for every year..or they have more candidates with more work experience or more 65+ points than me or Jeetan.





Vicky2015 said:


> I
> 
> Mean your education is matching up with your occupation.
> 
> Clearly that is injustice by them.





Jeeten#80 said:


> Thanks for your wishes!
> 
> * Bachelor Of Computer Science, University Of Pune
> 
> * Software Engineer - 261313





Vicky2015 said:


> Sorry to hear this Jeeten and wish you good luck for 189.
> 
> Just to get some reason behind this, may I know your education degree? And your occupation is under 2613?


----------



## SqOats

ajay1989 said:


> Hi
> Any electronics engineer with 60 points got invitation? If yes, can u share your EOI submitted date?
> I applied on 14th May with 60 points. No invitation


Hi Ajay,

We are in a similar situation ... do join me in other thread to hear from more members in similar situation...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/758690-eagerly-awaiting-invite-5-june-group.html


----------



## msgforsunil

*Clarification on Visa doc upload?*

Few questions regarding document to be uploaded as part of the Visa application process
1. 
a. Against which entry do we upload the digital photos? Is it "Birth or Age, Evidence of" or "Character, Evidence of" or something else? 

b. Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist states that the photos should be labelled with the applicant's name. 

Where did you label in the digital photo?

2. Is there any limitation on the number of characters to be used for a file name. Don't see any at Attach documents to an online application

3. Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist state that one has to provide colour scanned copies of birth certificate, passport, marriage certificate. 
a. Should the colour copy to attested by Notary(taken on color printout)?
b. If we just uploading the colour copy(without being notarized), should it also be accompanied with the notarised copy(ofcourse this is not color) stating that its authentic?

4. I have an old passport which has visa stamping on it. Is it required to be uploaded as well?

Thank you
Sunil Kumar

Note: Submitting in multiple threads as in the forum members may be different.


----------



## janidhimant

Jeeten#80 said:


> I'm really not looking at NSW at this stage. Else I would've got the invite much earlier.
> 
> 
> Somehow I have a fixation for Melbourne. As I have been there quite a few times.
> 
> 
> Anyways thanks for your advise. IF I change my thought process I might even apply for NSW.


Even if you get SS from NSW for 190 visa, does it bind you to stay and work in NSW for 2 years? According to my agent that is not the case, even I am planning to be in Melbourne once I get my PR. My agent told me I can go to victoria and work there even if my 190 visa is granded with NSW SS.


----------



## patel_bapu

janidhimant said:


> Even if you get SS from NSW for 190 visa, does it bind you to stay and work in NSW for 2 years? According to my agent that is not the case, even I am planning to be in Melbourne once I get my PR. My agent told me I can go to victoria and work there even if my 190 visa is granded with NSW SS.



correct me if i am wrong senior members , as per my knowledge yes you can work in other states you need to show that you are not getting job suitable to your Skill Set , you might need to wait for 2-3 months and show authorities that you tried really hard for job but you are not able to secure it in that case yes you can go to the other State


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF you go by the rules laid down for SS Nomination,

THEN everyone who is sponsored by any STATE has a moral binding to live and work in that state for INITIAL 2 years. MORE details available in the VISA GRANT Letter.


BUT off late I have seen people who have been GRANTED SS VISA for One STATE moving to ANOTHER STATE to LIVE and WORK before the Obligation of INITIAL 2 years is completed.

One of my close friends has done so recently, as he wasn't getting work opportunities for nomination occupation in his Sponsored state. He informed this to his CO and traveled to a different STATE within the first 2 months of his landing in Australia.






janidhimant said:


> Even if you get SS from NSW for 190 visa, does it bind you to stay and work in NSW for 2 years? According to my agent that is not the case, even I am planning to be in Melbourne once I get my PR. My agent told me I can go to victoria and work there even if my 190 visa is granded with NSW SS.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Yes you are correct.





patel_bapu said:


> correct me if i am wrong senior members , as per my knowledge yes you can work in other states you need to show that you are not getting job suitable to your Skill Set , you might need to wait for 2-3 months and show authorities that you tried really hard for job but you are not able to secure it in that case yes you can go to the other State


----------



## Mtkhan786

Hi all
can any one gu ide me where to live in regional destinations in Queensland for 489 visa?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Details would be given in your VISA GRANT letter.





Mtkhan786 said:


> Hi all
> can any one gu ide me where to live in regional destinations in Queensland for 489 visa?


----------



## najamgk

Hi Jeeten,

So sorry to read about your vic rejection. Where it is really sad, I believe, it would motivate you to try harder next time. Wish you good luck for your future.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thanks for your concern AND encouraging words.


Result is on expected lines considering the recent TREND of Rejections for ICT Applicants.


NOW would have to BANK on NO IMMI rule changes for 189 - 2613 Occupation Code in July 2015.




najamgk said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> So sorry to read about your vic rejection. Where it is really sad, I believe, it would motivate you to try harder next time. Wish you good luck for your future.


----------



## bharathyku

Hi Jeeten
How is the backlog EOIs processed in July 2015? I am not certain of how it works. I submitted my EOI for 261313 with 60 points on May 14, 2015. When would I possibly get the invite provided there are no change in rules.


----------



## Mtkhan786

thanks dear
but at this moment, they are asking to show my preferred location to live within regional area, so that i need to decide where to live? of course, on 489 they don't allow to live in capital or metropolitan cities

i hope my question is now clear



Mtkhan786 said:


> Hi all
> can any one gu ide me where to live in regional destinations in Queensland for 489 visa?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Following would be the flow:

* EOI's with maximum points would be processed FIRST (_Even IF EOI's have been submitted 1 minute prior to the July invitations round results_).

* Rest would be as they normally process.


You may expect an Invite in September rounds (Provided there aren't many people with more points than you until the results round).




bharathyku said:


> Hi Jeeten
> How is the backlog EOIs processed in July 2015? I am not certain of how it works. I submitted my EOI for 261313 with 60 points on May 14, 2015. When would I possibly get the invite provided there are no change in rules.


----------



## Jeeten#80

You have to pick from locations given in the one of following links based on your 489 application.


*489 State Sponsored live in:* *Regional Australia/low population growth metropolitan areas*


*489 Family Sponsored live in: **Designated Areas of Australia*




Mtkhan786 said:


> thanks dear
> but at this moment, they are asking to show my preferred location to live within regional area, so that i need to decide where to live? of course, on 489 they don't allow to live in capital or metropolitan cities
> 
> i hope my question is now clear





Jeeten#80 said:


> Details would be given in your VISA GRANT letter.





Mtkhan786 said:


> Hi all
> can any one gu ide me where to live in regional destinations in Queensland for 489 visa?


----------



## bharathyku

Thanks a lot Jeeten for your valuable inputs and prompt responses. You are a sea of information!


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thanks for your kind words .




bharathyku said:


> Thanks a lot Jeeten for your valuable inputs and prompt responses. You are a sea of information!


----------



## Raghunan

Sorry to know about your rejection.

But, Thanks Jeeten for your valuable contribution to this thread.

"Information is Wealth" - You are the perfect proof of this statement!


----------



## Raghunan

*Few Question on Future Rounds*

These questions/opinions are specific to 2613 Category with 60 points:

1. Why there is a decrease in Max Number(1000->750) between May 8 and May 22 rounds? No.of EOIs decreased? or it is a usual trend every year towards end of year. Will that decrease further?

2. As ceiling reached for 2613, and special consideration is made for this category alone(along with accountants) does this Max Number matter any more?

3. For 60 points, we need not expect invitation until July-2015?

4. As per me, its good that they are continuing with at-least 65 points instead of completely stopping. Which means, the no.of EOIs stacked up by July-2015 will be much lesser and candidates with 60 points can get invitations much quicker than expected(probably with-in August). Your opinion guys?

5. Do you for-see any changes in IMMI rules?

6. Does 2613 continue to be in SOL and CSOL list after July-2015?

I know there cannot be any concrete answers for these questions, but just wanted to know general opinions from all you guys.


----------



## AusApplicant

Hello all.

I submitted my EOI for SkillSelect 189 and 190 for the Analyst Programmer - 261311 (2613 - Software and Applications Programmers) category on 22nd May 2015.

Fingers crossed for 2613 being included in the July 2015 SOL/CSOL. From what I have gathered, there are no evidences for any upcoming change for the 2513 category, and from what I have understood, the job market is still not completely saturated so that Australia closes this category. 

But yes, these are all our personal ideas, and we cannot be too certain about it.

Here are my timelines:

15th May 2015 - ACS Assessment
21st May 2015 - ACS Assessment (equivalent to AQF Bachelor)
22nd May 2015 - EOI Submitted


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thanks for your encouraging words.





Raghunan said:


> Sorry to know about your rejection.
> 
> But, Thanks Jeeten for your valuable contribution to this thread.
> 
> "Information is Wealth" - You are the perfect proof of this statement!


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see my comments inline...




Raghunan said:


> These questions/opinions are specific to 2613 Category with 60 points:
> 
> 1. Why there is a decrease in Max Number(1000->750) between May 8 and May 22 rounds? No.of EOIs decreased? or it is a usual trend every year towards end of year. Will that decrease further?
> 
> *[JEET]* - May be because they are nearing their required MIGRANTS count for the current FY. So to plan it in a better way until the final round for current FY they might have reduced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. As ceiling reached for 2613, and special consideration is made for this category alone(along with accountants) does this Max Number matter any more?
> 
> *[JEET]* - No further invites for this FY. Never heard of Special considerations before for Occupation codes.
> 
> 
> 3. For 60 points, we need not expect invitation until July-2015?
> 
> *[JEET]* - As Occupation ceiling has been exhausted, so no Invites in May and June.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. As per me, its good that they are continuing with at-least 65 points instead of completely stopping. Which means, the no.of EOIs stacked up by July-2015 will be much lesser and candidates with 60 points can get invitations much quicker than expected(probably with-in August). Your opinion guys?
> 
> *[JEET]* - May be in August. BUT it all depends on when you submitted your EOI. People who have submitted their EOI's in April may expect invitations in August.
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Do you for-see any changes in IMMI rules?
> 
> *[JEET]* - You never know until they are published in July. ONLY select few people in DIBP/Govt Depts would be knowing this.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Does 2613 continue to be in SOL and CSOL list after July-2015?
> 
> *[JEET]* - You never know until they are published in July. ONLY select few people in DIBP/Govt Depts would be knowing this.
> 
> 
> 
> I know there cannot be any concrete answers for these questions, but just wanted to know general opinions from all you guys.


----------



## umami

This all sound very pathetic

im Software Engineer, 
IELTs - 8.5 average ( 7.5 writing though),
55 points + 5 (i hope) sponsorship

I have submitted EOI on May 22, for NSW sponsorship, does anybody know when I can possibly receive an 1. invitation 2 sponsorship 3 visa itself?

looks like december 2015 lol


----------



## Jeeten#80

*1. Invitation* - you may be invited anytime as you have a a very good IELTS score.


*2. Sponsorship* - After you lodge your SS Nomination, NSW takes 12 weeks for processing SS Nomination application. BUT have seen people receiving Nomination in 4 / 6/ 8 weeks as well.


*3. Visa itself* - After you lodge your VISA application, you may expect the GRANT in 2-3 months.


IF max time is taken for ALL processes then Nov 2015 , ELSE by Sep 2015.





umami said:


> This all sound very pathetic
> 
> im Software Engineer,
> IELTs - 8.5 average ( 7.5 writing though),
> 55 points + 5 (i hope) sponsorship
> 
> I have submitted EOI on May 22, for NSW sponsorship, does anybody know when I can possibly receive an 1. invitation 2 sponsorship 3 visa itself?
> 
> looks like december 2015 lol


----------



## sepid

60 points Chemical Engineer, EOI submitted on 01.05.15 but even after three weeks I did not get invited on 22 May.


----------



## dhruv_sahai

Hi Everyone,

Looks like the wait is getting longer and longer. I applied on 17-May. 55+5 point- 190- NSW.
English-PTE-65+ in all.
Relevant Exp-2.5 Yrs
Occupation-263111.

Still no signs of invite...

Meanwhile I was wondering if I can submit another EOI for 190-Victoria. 
Is it Legal submitting multiple EOI for same visa subclass ?

Will it improve my chances to get an invite ?

Please advise..

Regards,
Dhruv


----------



## SqOats

sepid said:


> 60 points Chemical Engineer, EOI submitted on 01.05.15 but even after three weeks I did not get invited on 22 May.


Based on the trend... you will get the invite during 12 June round ....

Goodluck


----------



## brisbane_bound

SqOats said:


> Based on the trend... you will get the invite during 12 June round ....
> 
> Goodluck


Hi,

I submitted mine on 23rd May with 60 points.
Can i expect to get it in the 12th June round?
Thanks


----------



## brisbane_bound

Jeeten#80 said:


> Following would be the flow:
> 
> * EOI's with maximum points would be processed FIRST (_Even IF EOI's have been submitted 1 minute prior to the July invitations round results_).
> 
> * Rest would be as they normally process.
> 
> 
> You may expect an Invite in September rounds (Provided there aren't many people with more points than you until the results round).


Hi Jeeten,
unfortunately i missed the 22nd May round and filed my EOI on 23rd May.
What would you say about my chances in the 12th June with 60 points?
Thanks


----------



## umami

*Jeeten#80*


Thank you very much for giving me a hope ... though I'm not so sure about my IELTs results being outstanding...
I got 8.5 overall, but only 7.5 in writing section (9 reading, 8.5 listening, 8 speaking), so my English abilities are not qualified as superior...
So I doubt if I will receive the invitation "any time"... people seem to be struggling and waiting for months for it...

I wonder if it makes sense to go for yet another IELTs test in order to get a higher score in writing and receive +10 points for it... or it does not make any sense and I should just wait patiently for a sponsorship?


----------



## najamgk

Hi All,

I have just noticed that ACS has put a little shorter name for my employer on ACS assessment result letter.

On reference letter one Employer name is AAA BBB CCC DDD EEE FFF GGG HHH but on ACS assessment letter, they have put first 5 words only like AAA BBB CCC DDD EEE. Similarly, for another employer which has 6 words, they have put only first 3 words of name.

Would it cause any issue in the visa, I have already asked for ACS comments but assessment is almost a year old. Do they reduce length of a little longer name, is this usual?

Any expert please advise, I am already invited for 189 Visa. 

PS: I ask for assistance in another forum as well. Jeeten, would request for your assistance as well.


----------



## 189190toAus

*NSW 190 Visa related.*

Dear Friends

I have applied for NSW 190 visa. I had a question to be clarified in this valuable forum.

1.Assuming that i will get an invite in the months to come, Can my wife and kid who are the secondary applicants can move first and me do the permanent move after a period say 1 year from my current job location. We all will together go for the initial entry but my family will move first and i will join them after a certain period of time in order to close out my commitments in the current work place. is it possible ?

2.Also can my family be put up in Adelaide until i join them? This is because we are familiar with Adelaide as we visited and stayed at that place for some time and also have few friends in Adelaide. Will this anyways affect the visa rules ? Will it be checked and seen that my family has NSW sponsored 190 visa but living in Adelaide - example like enrolling for a school or looking for an apartment where we have to provide certain documents (if necessary ? not sure) and will it impact their visa and entitlements including medicare/centrelink etc if i am(primary applicant) not living with them and not in NSW?

Basically i am thinking to put up my family in Adelaide until i join them and i wish to get a feedback from the members whether if this way is fair enough legally and do not have any impacts for my family to do all day to day routines as above and also to ensure my visa is not impacted and to join them.


----------



## SqOats

brisbane_bound said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted mine on 23rd May with 60 points.
> Can i expect to get it in the 12th June round?
> Thanks


Well based on trend ... you have chances of getting the invite during 12 june... but cant tell for sure ... because it will be tight ... else ... chances of getting it in the last round are pretty bright ....

Goodluck


----------



## Jeeten#80

You have good chances. BUT you never know until the results are out.

As LAST minute 65 and 65+ pointers would be placed ahead of you for invitations.


Play the waiting game until then.


All The Best!!!




brisbane_bound said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> unfortunately i missed the 22nd May round and filed my EOI on 23rd May.
> What would you say about my chances in the 12th June with 60 points?
> Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

Having a higher IELTS score would definitely help. IF you are keen on going for it then go ahead with it.


This would also enhance your chances further as you would have advanced your points total to 70.


Moreover by doing so you would be eligible for 189, as your score would be 65 (without SS points). THEN come JULY 2015..you could rock and roll.


All The Best!!!





umami said:


> *Jeeten#80*
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for giving me a hope ... though I'm not so sure about my IELTs results being outstanding...
> I got 8.5 overall, but only 7.5 in writing section (9 reading, 8.5 listening, 8 speaking), so my English abilities are not qualified as superior...
> So I doubt if I will receive the invitation "any time"... people seem to be struggling and waiting for months for it...
> 
> I wonder if it makes sense to go for yet another IELTs test in order to get a higher score in writing and receive +10 points for it... or it does not make any sense and I should just wait patiently for a sponsorship?


----------



## Jeeten#80

They might have done this due to space constraints or just that person didn't want to enter complete name.


IF DIBP has any concern regarding this, THEY would contact ACS and get it clarified.


Have seen them do this to few people and there weren't any issues with their VISA.


Also as you have emailed them wait for their reply. BUT no reason for concern.







najamgk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just noticed that ACS has put a little shorter name for my employer on ACS assessment result letter.
> 
> On reference letter one Employer name is AAA BBB CCC DDD EEE FFF GGG HHH but on ACS assessment letter, they have put first 5 words only like AAA BBB CCC DDD EEE. Similarly, for another employer which has 6 words, they have put only first 3 words of name.
> 
> Would it cause any issue in the visa, I have already asked for ACS comments but assessment is almost a year old. Do they reduce length of a little longer name, is this usual?
> 
> Any expert please advise, I am already invited for 189 Visa.
> 
> PS: I ask for assistance in another forum as well. Jeeten, would request for your assistance as well.


----------



## umami

Jeeten#80 thank you ... than probably I should go through this pain of IELTs passing once again :/


----------



## Jeeten#80

All The Best!!!


Do let me know how it goes.




umami said:


> Jeeten#80 thank you ... than probably I should go through this pain of IELTs passing once again :/


----------



## brisbane_bound

Jeeten#80 said:


> You have good chances. BUT you never know until the results are out.
> 
> As LAST minute 65 and 65+ pointers would be placed ahead of you for invitations.
> 
> 
> Play the waiting game until then.
> 
> 
> All The Best!!!


Thanks Jeeten.
I thought its the EA assessemt that is frustating , but this invitation thing is no less LOL.
Also, even if i do get invited on 12th June and submit my Visa application ASAP it will still take atleast 2 months for the grant or can i expect it earlier if i frontload all the documents including Form 80?


----------



## brisbane_bound

SqOats said:


> Well based on trend ... you have chances of getting the invite during 12 june... but cant tell for sure ... because it will be tight ... else ... chances of getting it in the last round are pretty bright ....
> 
> Goodluck


Thank you!!!
Getting invitation is pretty tiring stuff.. And i thought getting EA assessment was the only one in the process LOL..
All the best to you too!!!


----------



## najamgk

Jeeten#80 said:


> They might have done this due to space constraints or just that person didn't want to enter complete name.
> 
> 
> IF DIBP has any concern regarding this, THEY would contact ACS and get it clarified.
> 
> 
> Have seen them do this to few people and there weren't any issues with their VISA.
> 
> 
> Also as you have emailed them wait for their reply. BUT no reason for concern.



Thank you for kind clarification Jeeten, you are always helpful and so kind. I am feeling positive after your comments.


----------



## SqOats

brisbane_bound said:


> Thank you!!!
> Getting invitation is pretty tiring stuff.. And i thought getting EA assessment was the only one in the process LOL..
> All the best to you too!!!


THanks .... waiting game has just started yet ... in my case. .. EA was supposed to be the easiest ... but it took 9 long months :s ... EOI is not that much of the wait ... but once you apply the visa ... the wait game gets even more interesting ... especially for us i-e applicants from high risk countries .... you may get the visa within 2 months ... but it can also stretch upto 2 years ... 

So, its better if you dont get anxious and let the process flow in the background while leading your normal routine life .... Problem arises when you are depending alot on the visa.... I have a friend who went nuts while waiting for 10 months ... 

Wish you all the best too...


----------



## vishjyot

Hi,

I have applied for EOI today for both 189 and 190. I am eligible for 60 point for 189 and 65 points for 190. I want to know couple if things.

1)	When I will get the invitation?
2)	Can I complete the medical before the invitation?


----------



## Raghunan

Thanks for your valuable opinions Jeeten...

Sorry for this silly question. But what they meant by "Pro-rata basis"? :confused2:

=================================
Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the below occupations, invitations for these occupations were issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the 2014-15 programme year. If all places are taken up by Subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for Subclass 489 visas in these occupations:

Accountants
Software and Applications Programmers.
=================================

I always thought that apart from "1000" allocated to 189, above 2 occupations were given a special quota outside of this 1000. 



Jeeten#80 said:


> Please see my comments inline...


----------



## brisbane_bound

SqOats said:


> THanks .... waiting game has just started yet ... in my case. .. EA was supposed to be the easiest ... but it took 9 long months :s ... EOI is not that much of the wait ... but once you apply the visa ... the wait game gets even more interesting ... especially for us i-e applicants from high risk countries .... you may get the visa within 2 months ... but it can also stretch upto 2 years ...
> 
> So, its better if you dont get anxious and let the process flow in the background while leading your normal routine life .... Problem arises when you are depending alot on the visa.... I have a friend who went nuts while waiting for 10 months ...
> 
> Wish you all the best too...


I couldnt agree with you more on this. im sure after 9 months of waiting for EA assessment , this wait is nothing for you 
I cant wait for the Visa Invite and apply ASAP..Im sure it will be super interesting since it being the last stage..im trying to be patient and continue with my work but somehow i end up browsing through the forums and immigration sites LOL
I hope to get it within 2 months and maybe earlier if im lucky(which im usually not  )...Cheers!!!


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Share your Points break up.....your Occupation Code????*


Share your Points break up.....your Occupation Code????



***************************

*IED into Australia most of the times depends on PCC and MEDICALS date.*


The unsaid THUMB rule for PCC and MEDICALS is that one should go for it 30-35 days POST filing VISA application online by paying fees and uploading ALL other documents.

*OR* - You may also choose to do your PCC and MEDICALS after CO asks for it.


*So its up-to you*, as to when you want to do your PCC and MEDICALS.



*REF:* *Initial Entry to Australia after a migration visa has been issued*




vishjyot said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for EOI today for both 189 and 190. I am eligible for 60 point for 189 and 65 points for 190. I want to know couple if things.
> 
> 1)	When I will get the invitation?
> 2)	Can I complete the medical before the invitation?


----------



## Jeeten#80

The average processing time is around 3 months.


BUT have seen few people being granted VISA in 55 days (_after front-loading ALL documents_).





brisbane_bound said:


> Thanks Jeeten.
> I thought its the EA assessemt that is frustating , but this invitation thing is no less LOL.
> Also, even if i do get invited on 12th June and submit my Visa application ASAP it will still take atleast 2 months for the grant or can i expect it earlier if i frontload all the documents including Form 80?


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

Jeeten#80 said:


> The average processing time is around 3 months.
> 
> 
> BUT have seen few people being granted VISA in 55 days (_after front-loading ALL documents_).


Hi Jeeten,

It might sound silly but please explain what is the meaning of frontloading all documents. In my case I have applied for Visa and in a day or two I will be uploading all the relevant documents. Hence, Please explain.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Front-loading means THAT, one uploads ALL documents before CO is allocated, Which also includes PCC, MEDICLAS....etc .


SO then when CO is allocated, he/she would just verify the documents and decide on the outcome. WITHOUT the need for contacting the Applicant for missing documents.

THIS in-turn results in faster GRANT, provided ALL the document are genuine.




mhdnajamuddin said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> It might sound silly but please explain what is the meaning of frontloading all documents. In my case I have applied for Visa and in a day or two I will be uploading all the relevant documents. Hence, Please explain.


----------



## sepid

SqOats said:


> Based on the trend... you will get the invite during 12 June round ....
> 
> Goodluck


You mean probably 5th June. There is no round on 12 June. My work experience is between 4 April 2005 to 30 May 2010. After 30 May I will lose my chance to get invited because of 5 points drop. All my hope was to get invited on 22 May.


----------



## brisbane_bound

sepid said:


> You mean probably 5th June. There is no round on 12 June. My work experience is between 4 April 2005 to 30 May 2010. After 30 May I will lose my chance to get invited because of 5 points drop. All my hope was to get invited on 22 May.


i believe it is 12th June..Rounds are held on every 2nd and 4th friday if im correct..Cheers!!!


----------



## mridul44

EOI Submitted: 23 March 2015;
No response yet.
8 weeks gone. Anything seems unusual?


Mechanical, 55, IELTS 6. (190)


----------



## janidhimant

mridul44 said:


> EOI Submitted: 23 March 2015;
> No response yet.
> 8 weeks gone. Anything seems unusual?
> 
> 
> Mechanical, 55, IELTS 6. (190)


Engineers are struggling to get invites so do not worry you will have it soon.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Invitations are sent on 2nd and 4th Friday of every month. This is a well know fact.


NEXT invitation round on June 12th.


Just do some basic analysis of previous rounds.


*REF:* *SkillSelect>>Invitation rounds TAB*






sepid said:


> You mean probably 5th June. There is no round on 12 June. My work experience is between 4 April 2005 to 30 May 2010. After 30 May I will lose my chance to get invited because of 5 points drop. All my hope was to get invited on 22 May.


----------



## ubabar85

Jeteen i think next round is 14 days after the last round it has nothing to do with first or second week this is the thing which i clearified after i see that some invitation rounds are in first week 

Regards
Usman



Jeeten#80 said:


> Invitations are sent on 2nd and 4th Friday of every month. This is a well know fact.
> 
> 
> NEXT invitation round on June 12th.
> 
> 
> Just do some basic analysis of previous rounds.
> 
> 
> *REF:* *SkillSelect>>Invitation rounds TAB*


----------



## Jeeten#80

2nd and 4th Friday of every month is the TREND for 2015.


As ALL the dates have been on 2nd and 4th Friday of that month.


You too have a valid point though, 14 days of GAP between 2 Invitation rounds .




ubabar85 said:


> Jeteen i think next round is 14 days after the last round it has nothing to do with first or second week this is the thing which i clearified after i see that some invitation rounds are in first week
> 
> Regards
> Usman


----------



## pareshprince

ubabar85 said:


> Jeteen i think next round is 14 days after the last round it has nothing to do with first or second week this is the thing which i clearified after i see that some invitation rounds are in first week
> 
> Regards
> Usman


please check immigration website you can check previous year all eoi release date.


----------



## brisbane_bound

Jeeten#80 said:


> 2nd and 4th Friday of every month is the TREND for 2015.
> 
> 
> As ALL the dates have been on 2nd and 4th Friday of that month.
> 
> 
> You too have a valid point though, 14 days of GAP between 2 Invitation rounds .


Hi Jeeten,

Here's a thought..Since June will be the last month of the year for immigration , is it possible that we may get more invitation rounds or maybe more number of invitations per round to clear the backlog as much as possible? What do you think?


----------



## Jeeten#80

I have never really thought on those lines.


The fact that they have decreased the Invitations in MAY, reason being MOST probably due to VISA CAP being nearly full.


IF they have reached the VISA cap, then why would they increase the invitations. 




brisbane_bound said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Here's a thought..Since June will be the last month of the year for immigration , is it possible that we may get more invitation rounds or maybe more number of invitations per round to clear the backlog as much as possible? What do you think?


----------



## c0da

umami said:


> Jeeten#80 thank you ... than probably I should go through this pain of IELTs passing once again :/


I know how you feel -- I got almost the same score as you: L9 R8.5 W7 S8!

It doesn't hurt to make EOI for subclass 190 and re-take IELTS meanwhile.

Good luck to you, fellow Muscovite!


----------



## ILY

Hi experts

Can we apply for two visas together?

I have an option for 457 and 190. What will be the impact?

1. If I apply both 190 & 457?
2. If I apply 190 before 457 and then apply 457?
3. If I apply 457 before 190 and then apply for 457?

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see my comments inline...






ILY said:


> Hi experts
> 
> Can we apply for two visas together?
> 
> *[JEET]* - Yes you can apply for 190 and 457.
> 
> 
> I have an option for 457 and 190. What will be the impact?
> 
> *[JEET]* - No impact. BUT IF you get your 457 first and THEN 190 is GRANTED, THE 457 would immediately be non - operative or cease.
> 
> 
> 1. If I apply both 190 & 457?
> 2. If I apply 190 before 457 and then apply 457?
> 3. If I apply 457 before 190 and then apply for 457?
> 
> *[JEET]* - No impact in any of the above options.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

In addition to Invitation Ceiling THERE is another thing known as VISA Cap (_self explanatory_).

Refer to following web-link for more details...


*REF:* *Fact sheet 21 - Managing the Migration Programme*




brisbane_bound said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Sorry if i sound silly asking but what do you mean by VISA CAP? are you referring to the occupation ceiling?
> Coz my code still has around 50% left..Could you please explain VISA CAP?
> Thanks!





Jeeten#80 said:


> I have never really thought on those lines.
> 
> 
> The fact that they have decreased the Invitations in MAY, reason being MOST probably due to VISA CAP being nearly full.
> 
> 
> IF they have reached the VISA cap, then why would they increase the invitations.





brisbane_bound said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Here's a thought..Since June will be the last month of the year for immigration , is it possible that we may get more invitation rounds or maybe more number of invitations per round to clear the backlog as much as possible? What do you think?


----------



## brisbane_bound

Jeeten#80 said:


> In addition to Invitation Ceiling THERE is another thing known as VISA Cap (_self explanatory_).
> 
> Refer to following web-link for more details...
> 
> 
> *REF:* *Fact sheet 21 - Managing the Migration Programme*


Thanks Jeeten.
Now that i think about it , it is indeed self explanatory LOL
I just hope now i get through the 12th June round 
Cheers!!


----------



## ubabar85

Guys whats the difference between both of them? SS NSW Invite and NSW Nomination Received

Regards
Usman Munir


----------



## Jeeten#80

*New nomination process introduced in FEB 2015*



*NSW Invite: *
After submitting your EOI for 190 - NSW, you have received an Invite from NSW to apply for NSW SS Nomination based on NSW SS Criteria. This is based on the claims made by you in your EOI.


*NSW Nomination Received: *
After you have submitted your NSW SS Nomination application, NSW Dept has reviewed your application and Approved your SS Nomination.


*REF:* *NSW - Skilled nominated migration (190)*





ubabar85 said:


> Guys whats the difference between both of them? SS NSW Invite and NSW Nomination Received
> 
> Regards
> Usman Munir


----------



## ubabar85

Jeteen is the same process as 189 visa they also alot you nimination like in this case?

Regards
Usman Munir



Jeeten#80 said:


> *NSW Invite: *
> After submitting your EOI for 190 - NSW, you have received an Invite from NSW to apply for NSW SS Nomination based on NSW SS Criteria. This is based on the claims made by you in your EOI.
> 
> 
> *NSW Nomination Received: *
> After you have submitted your NSW SS Nomination application, NSW Dept has reviewed your application and Approved your SS Nomination.
> 
> 
> *REF:* *NSW - Skilled nominated migration (190)*


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Stages of Migration application*




* English Language Test Stage
* Skills Assessment Stage
* State Sponsorship (This is an additional Stage for 190 VISA)
* Expression of Interest (EOI) Stage
* Visa Stage






ubabar85 said:


> Jeteen is the same process as 189 visa they also alot you nimination like in this case?
> 
> Regards
> Usman Munir





Jeeten#80 said:


> *NSW Invite: *
> After submitting your EOI for 190 - NSW, you have received an Invite from NSW to apply for NSW SS Nomination based on NSW SS Criteria. This is based on the claims made by you in your EOI.
> 
> 
> *NSW Nomination Received: *
> After you have submitted your NSW SS Nomination application, NSW Dept has reviewed your application and Approved your SS Nomination.
> 
> 
> *REF:* *NSW - Skilled nominated migration (190)*





ubabar85 said:


> Guys whats the difference between both of them? SS NSW Invite and NSW Nomination Received
> 
> Regards
> Usman Munir


----------



## geets

Jeeten could you advise on forex card as well? which one is the best ?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Go for ICICI Travel Card, try and bargain for good AUD rate

*Documents required:*

* Passport
* VISA Invite Email


REF: *How to Pay Australlian Visa Fees*




geets said:


> Jeeten could you advise on forex card as well? which one is the best ?


----------



## happieaussie2016

Jeeten amazing like always. 
One more question. For NSW invite is it !mandatory to have an ielts score or can we submit with a PTE score as well Like 189.



Jeeten#80 said:


> * English Language Test Stage
> * Skills Assessment Stage
> * State Sponsorship (This is an additional Stage for 190 VISA)
> * Expression of Interest (EOI) Stage
> * Visa Stage


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Following English Language Test score would do* (_off-course these are approved by DIBP_).


* International English Language Testing System (IELTS)

* Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based Test (TOEFL iBT)

* Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic

* Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)

* Occupational English Test (OET)





sukesh123 said:


> Jeeten amazing like always.
> One more question. For NSW invite is it !mandatory to have an ielts score or can we submit with a PTE score as well Like 189.





Jeeten#80 said:


> * English Language Test Stage
> * Skills Assessment Stage
> * State Sponsorship (This is an additional Stage for 190 VISA)
> * Expression of Interest (EOI) Stage
> * Visa Stage


----------



## harish2020

I have got 70 overall in PTE, got 70+ in each modules, I got ACS result positive for my bachelors degree, I have overall 8years of exp, since I'm a non computer grad, they have just considered by experience after September 2012, I worked in Australia for roughly two years, one year at a stretch, will I be able to claim points for my work experience and Australia Work experience? Shall I go ahead and submit EoI?


----------



## Jeeten#80

After ACS deduction, your total relevant experience comes to less than 3 years, *so Zero points for work experience*.


As your Australian work experience is more than 1 year, you would be *able to claim 5 points* for that.


REFER to my following post to understand HOW TO update your EOI as per ACS letter to *AVOID Over-claiming points AND DIRECT VISA REFUSAL and NO REFUND*.


*REF: * *EOI Update to Avoid Over-claiming of Points | Visa-Refusal IF Over-claimed Points*






harish2020 said:


> I have got 70 overall in PTE, got 70+ in each modules, I got ACS result positive for my bachelors degree, I have overall 8years of exp, since I'm a non computer grad, they have just considered by experience after September 2012, I worked in Australia for roughly two years, one year at a stretch, will I be able to claim points for my work experience and Australia Work experience? Shall I go ahead and submit EoI?


----------



## harish2020

Thanks for the prompt reply Jeeten, The Australian work experience which I gained is outside the ACS assessment period, I was in Australia from may 2010 to Jun 2011, but apparently ACS has considered by experience from September 2012, in this case can I claim 5 points for Australia work exp? Also what are the other options available for me to get that magical 60 points?


----------



## Jeeten#80

You should be able to claim 5 points for Australian experience.


THIS can be checked by submitting your EOI and MARKING that Australian experience as "Not-Relevant" to validate IF the system gives you 5 points
FOR "_Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia within the last 10 years_."

LET ME KNOW how it goes??


GO through the attached document and calculate your points.






harish2020 said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply Jeeten, The Australian work experience which I gained is outside the ACS assessment period, I was in Australia from may 2010 to Jun 2011, but apparently ACS has considered by experience from September 2012, in this case can I claim 5 points for Australia work exp? Also what are the other options available for me to get that magical 60 points?


----------



## harish2020

Can I claim 15 points for Educational Qualification, In my ACS result, I have the following mentioned

"Your Bachelor of Science in Applied science has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a minor in computing"


----------



## Jeeten#80

Yes you can claim 15 points as its comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree.





harish2020 said:


> Can I claim 15 points for Educational Qualification, In my ACS result, I have the following mentioned
> 
> "Your Bachelor of Science in Applied science has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a minor in computing"


----------



## Sameer1626

harish2020 said:


> Can I claim 15 points for Educational Qualification, In my ACS result, I have the following mentioned
> 
> "Your Bachelor of Science in Applied science has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a minor in computing"


Hi, 

YES you can claim the 15 points......


----------



## Here_to_fly

Got my ACS assessment result today 

EOI Submitted with 65 points under 'Computer Network and Systems Engineer'. 

Any idea if i can expect invite in 12th June's Invitation Round 

Thanks !!


----------



## Jeeten#80

With 65 points you have very good chances of being invited on 12th June.


BUT lets wait for the results of 22nd May Invitation Round, to ascertain the exact figures for your Occupation ID (as to how many were invited).

*AFTER 8th May round:*

*2631	- Computer Network Professionals*
Ceiling Value for Current FY - 1788
Invitations Sent - 1379
Invitations remaining for Current FY - 409



Here_to_fly said:


> Got my ACS assessment result today
> 
> EOI Submitted with 65 points under 'Computer Network and Systems Engineer'.
> 
> Any idea if i can expect invite in 12th June's Invitation Round
> 
> Thanks !!


----------



## Here_to_fly

Jeeten#80 said:


> With 65 points you have very good chances of being invited on 12th June.
> 
> 
> BUT lets wait for the results of 22nd May Invitation Round, to ascertain the exact figures for your Occupation ID (as to how many were invited).
> 
> *AFTER 8th May round:*
> 
> *2631	- Computer Network Professionals*
> Ceiling Value for Current FY - 1788
> Invitations Sent - 1379
> Invitations remaining for Current FY - 409


Thanks dear..

Any idea by when the occupation ceiling is expected to be updated with 22nd May invitation round.

Thanks!!


----------



## Jeeten#80

IT should be updated within 5-6 days after the Invitation round. BUT have seen delays during the last 2 rounds.


Keep on checking the following link:


*REF:* *SkillSelect>>Invitation rounds - TAB*





Here_to_fly said:


> Thanks dear..
> 
> Any idea by when the occupation ceiling is expected to be updated with 22nd May invitation round.
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## Vicky2015

Jeeten#80 said:


> IT should be updated within 5-6 days after the Invitation round. BUT have seen delays during the last 2 rounds.
> 
> 
> Keep on checking the following link:
> 
> 
> *REF:* *SkillSelect>>Invitation rounds - TAB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here_to_fly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear..
> 
> Any idea by when the occupation ceiling is expected to be updated with 22nd May invitation round.
> 
> Thanks!!
Click to expand...

Hi Jeeten,

You have very good understanding on Aus 189/190 PR processes so I have a question for you which is very simple but hard to explain sometimes.

1. What plus points you see in 190 except processing time over 189? 

2. And if anybody have 190 option right now and also have 60 points under 2613, he should go ahead with 190 or wait for next year 189 rules & ceiling?

Thanks mate,
Vicky


----------



## nitink

Hi All ,

I have query with respect to reference document upload post EOI invite by NSW ( SS).
( ie ACS / IELTS / Marksheets resume etc)

When I am clicking the secured link and trying to upload my 1st document , the uploaded document is not visible and instead a broken tag is there.
also one of the comment on the form says that the supporting documents will be uploaded once the application form is submitted..?

For the same reason , i stopped in between as wasn't able to see the uploaded document and thought to cross check with you all.

At what stage the uploaded document is visible in the secured form. ( after paying fees of 300 aud ? or if it will upload parallel and once all document upload complete and seen then only I should pay fees ??)

Will appreciate responses from the fellow members who have uploaded the documents post EOI
to clarify my doubts. 

Awaiting feedback.


----------



## msgforsunil

*Upload docs beyond 5MB?*

Attach documents to an online application states the below.

We are able to accept the following file formats up to 5MB in size.


Is this a hard limit wherein IMMI site doesn't allow uploading file beyond 5MB? Finding it hard to restrict file size to 5MB. Your experience on how to reduce the file size?

OR 

Does IMMI site allow uploading files beyond 5MB say 8MB?

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## msgforsunil

*More info on "Custody, Evidence of"*

Is there any document that I need to submit for _Custody, Evidence of_ for children when they are accompanying me?

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## Mkanth

*Engineers Aus assessment received-Can I get 15 pts when EOI submitted ?*

Guyz, Please tell me. I received EA outcome today. The letter says as shown in figure: 

Engineers Australia is pleased to advise that the competencies you have demonstrated, taken in conjunction with your qualifications from the following institution from University of Australia, have been assessed as meeting the current requirement for the following occupation-Materials engineer, 233112 ANZSCO code-Professional engineer

Your qualifications obtained from University of Australia, Masters degree have been assessed comparable to Australia qualification for the purpose of awarding points under the General Skilled Migration points test.

They didnt mention my bachelor degree (from India), only mentioned Masters degree (Australia) though I wrote 1 career episode from Bachelors and 2 episodes from Australia.

Do you think, I can claim 15 points for qualifications (Bachelors with Masters) when EOI submitted ? :confused2:


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see my comments inline....




Vicky2015 said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> You have very good understanding on Aus 189/190 PR processes so I have a question for you which is very simple but hard to explain sometimes.
> 
> 1. What plus points you see in 190 except processing time over 189?
> 
> *[JEET]* - No plus points.
> 
> 2. And if anybody have 190 option right now and also have 60 points under 2613, he should go ahead with 190 or wait for next year 189 rules & ceiling?
> 
> *[JEET]* - Its always better to apply for what you have in hand rather than what you might get in future.
> 
> 
> BUT when you say you have 190 option...does this mean that you have been nominated by any State? IF yes then lodge 190.
> 
> 
> Also there is the overhanging RISK of IMMI rules change in July and IF your occupation code is removed from SOL.
> 
> 
> Thanks mate,
> Vicky


----------



## amazingaus

*Mechanical engineer*

Hi Everyone,

I have a mechanical engineering degree and 7 in all IELTS sections. I have one year of Aus exp after the ACS assessment date given. My total points are 60 including 15 for my bachelors degree. Do I need to get my bachelors degree assessed by vetassess?

I have already submitted by EOI.

Thanks.


----------



## najamgk

Hi All,

Is someone experienced by providing online bank statement to CO? Do they accept online statement? Bank is not willing to stamp online statement. They only stamp what they print and charge per quarter and can provide only in black & white print. :confused2:


----------



## Jeeten#80

Many people have submitted online statements.

They would for sure accept online statements provided your name and address is clearly indicated in it.


IF you are still concerned,

THEN get black & white Quarterly physical statements with Banks Stamp on it (*which would be in color*) AND color scan them.






najamgk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is someone experienced by providing online bank statement to CO? Do they accept online statement? Bank is not willing to stamp online statement. They only stamp what they print and charge per quarter and can provide only in black & white print. :confused2:


----------



## BTNIFTY

Hi Guys,

I submitted EOI on 18 May with 60+5 (NSW SS) - 261111 Business Analyst
IELTS 7+ (10 points) and work exp 4.5 years (5 points)

when is the next SS draw, any idea how many points is currently getting invitations?


----------



## Vicky2015

Jeeten#80 said:


> Please see my comments inline....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vicky2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> You have very good understanding on Aus 189/190 PR processes so I have a question for you which is very simple but hard to explain sometimes.
> 
> 1. What plus points you see in 190 except processing time over 189?
> 
> *[JEET]* - No plus points.
> 
> 2. And if anybody have 190 option right now and also have 60 points under 2613, he should go ahead with 190 or wait for next year 189 rules & ceiling?
> 
> *[JEET]* - Its always better to apply for what you have in hand rather than what you might get in future.
> 
> 
> BUT when you say you have 190 option...does this mean that you have been nominated by any State? IF yes then lodge 190.
> 
> 
> Also there is the overhanging RISK of IMMI rules change in July and IF your occupation code is removed from SOL.
> 
> 
> Thanks mate,
> Vicky
Click to expand...

Thank you very much Jeeten for your prompt response. I am invited and waiting for approval of NSW. Now point is, in next 1-2 weeks I may get approval then I need to go for visa application by paying visa fee. If I pay visa fee, I won't be able to accept 189 invite in next ceiling as I would have already paid.

I know you can only provide your personal advice but if I accept 190 by paying visa fee, my 189 EOI will get freezed or I may get 189 invite in next 2613 ceiling?


----------



## amazingaus

Hi Jeeten,

Looks like you are the most experienced here. Can you please help with my below query:

Hi Everyone, I have a mechanical engineering degree and 7 in all IELTS sections. I have one year of Aus exp after the ACS assessment date given. My total points are 60 including 15 for my bachelors degree. Do I need to get my bachelors degree assessed by vetassess? I have already submitted by EOI. Thanks.


----------



## najamgk

Jeeten#80 said:


> Many people have submitted online statements.
> 
> They would for sure accept online statements provided your name and address is clearly indicated in it.
> 
> 
> IF you are still concerned,
> 
> THEN get black & white Quarterly physical statements with Banks Stamp on it (*which would be in color*) AND color scan them.


Hi Jeeten,

You are always helpful, I would try with online statement then. If CO required with stamp, I can get it anytime by paying charges.


----------



## Jeeten#80

As you are working in IT industry, THERE is no need to get your engineering degree assessed by Vetassess.





amazingaus said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Looks like you are the most experienced here. Can you please help with my below query:
> 
> Hi Everyone, I have a mechanical engineering degree and 7 in all IELTS sections. I have one year of Aus exp after the ACS assessment date given. My total points are 60 including 15 for my bachelors degree. Do I need to get my bachelors degree assessed by vetassess? I have already submitted by EOI. Thanks.


----------



## Jeeten#80

WHEN your SS Nomination is approved you would receive emails from NSW (for approval) and DIBP (VISA invite).


Your EOI would freeze as soon as NSW communicates the nomination decision to DIBP. This would happen even before you pay the VISA fees.


IF you don't act upon your 190 VISA invite then after 60 days it will expire and your 189 EOI would be inline for 2613 invitations as per the process that time.






Vicky2015 said:


> Thank you very much Jeeten for your prompt response. I am invited and waiting for approval of NSW. Now point is, in next 1-2 weeks I may get approval then I need to go for visa application by paying visa fee. If I pay visa fee, I won't be able to accept 189 invite in next ceiling as I would have already paid.
> 
> I know you can only provide your personal advice but if I accept 190 by paying visa fee, my 189 EOI will get freezed or I may get 189 invite in next 2613 ceiling?


----------



## Jeeten#80

You may receive NSW SS invite any time, as its an ongoing process.

NOT like subclass 189/489.




BTNIFTY said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted EOI on 18 May with 60+5 (NSW SS) - 261111 Business Analyst
> IELTS 7+ (10 points) and work exp 4.5 years (5 points)
> 
> when is the next SS draw, any idea how many points is currently getting invitations?


----------



## najamgk

Hi Jeeten, i have two refernce letter for my current job, one is current dated and one i used for acs last year. Can i attach both? Only difference is date.


----------



## vchandwani

My total Experience is (Sep 2009 - till date ), around 5 yrs 8 months , however ACS has acknowledged experience from Sep 2011 till date , that comes around 3 yrs 8 months.

While submitting EOI I have shown my experience as 5 years, and availed 5 points for my experience.
Can an officer deduct my points, if he considers ACS acknowledged experience only ?


----------



## Danav_Singh

vchandwani said:


> My total Experience is (Sep 2009 - till date ), around 5 yrs 8 months , however ACS has acknowledged experience from Sep 2011 till date , that comes around 3 yrs 8 months.
> 
> While submitting EOI I have shown my experience as 5 years, and availed 5 points for my experience.
> Can an officer deduct my points, if he considers ACS acknowledged experience only ?


They dont deduct points...they just reject application with points overclaim as reason with no refund.

However, if 5 years claim is worth 10 points so if system alloted 5 points then you must have entered 3 years as skilled experience.


----------



## BTNIFTY

Jeeten#80 said:


> You may receive NSW SS invite any time, as its an ongoing process.
> 
> NOT like subclass 189/489.


Thanks Jeeten.

One more question - my ACS verification of current job is upto May 2015.
If I do NOT get an invite till July then I will be entitled to 5 additional points (will have more than 5 year exp). Skillselect will automatically add additional 5 points since I have left current employer end date as blank.
Will I have to redo assessment process in this case for additional experience?


----------



## Jeeten#80

No need for going for re-assessment with ACS.


AT the time of VISA stage, you might have to prove to CO that you are doing the same R&R for which you were assessed by ACS in May.

This could be proved by Providing a Statutory Declaration / Employer Reference Letter on the lines of the ones that you submitted for ACS assessment.






BTNIFTY said:


> Thanks Jeeten.
> 
> One more question - my ACS verification of current job is upto May 2015.
> If I do NOT get an invite till July then I will be entitled to 5 additional points (will have more than 5 year exp). Skillselect will automatically add additional 5 points since I have left current employer end date as blank.
> Will I have to redo assessment process in this case for additional experience?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Attach the latest one.




najamgk said:


> Hi Jeeten, i have two refernce letter for my current job, one is current dated and one i used for acs last year. Can i attach both? Only difference is date.


----------



## oz_knightrider

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI for 261311 NSW SS with 55+5 but haven't got invite.

Would be great if you can please let me know if we will be getting any soon or will to keep waiting.

Your reply is much appreciated.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Visa filing with over-claimed points has serious consequences !*



REFER to my following post to understand *HOW TO update your EOI as per ACS letter to*


*AVOID Over-claiming points AND DIRECT VISA REFUSAL and NO REFUND*.



*REF:* *EOI Update to Avoid Over-claiming of Points | Visa-Refusal IF Over-claimed Points*




vchandwani said:


> My total Experience is (Sep 2009 - till date ), around 5 yrs 8 months , however ACS has acknowledged experience from Sep 2011 till date , that comes around 3 yrs 8 months.
> 
> While submitting EOI I have shown my experience as 5 years, and availed 5 points for my experience.
> Can an officer deduct my points, if he considers ACS acknowledged experience only ?





Danav_Singh said:


> They dont deduct points...they just reject application with points overclaim as reason with no refund.
> 
> However, if 5 years claim is worth 10 points so if system alloted 5 points then you must have entered 3 years as skilled experience.


----------



## Jeeten#80

You would have to play the waiting game.


Subscribe to NSW thread to understand the current TREND of Invites AND ascertain your chances.






oz_knightrider said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 261311 NSW SS with 55+5 but haven't got invite.
> 
> Would be great if you can please let me know if we will be getting any soon or will to keep waiting.
> 
> Your reply is much appreciated.


----------



## Vicky2015

Jeeten#80 said:


> WHEN your SS Nomination is approved you would receive emails from NSW (for approval) and DIBP (VISA invite).
> 
> 
> Your EOI would freeze as soon as NSW communicates the nomination decision to DIBP. This would happen even before you pay the VISA fees.
> 
> 
> IF you don't act upon your 190 VISA invite then after 60 days it will expire and your 189 EOI would be inline for 2613 invitations as per the process that time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vicky2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much Jeeten for your prompt response. I am invited and waiting for approval of NSW. Now point is, in next 1-2 weeks I may get approval then I need to go for visa application by paying visa fee. If I pay visa fee, I won't be able to accept 189 invite in next ceiling as I would have already paid.
> 
> I know you can only provide your personal advice but if I accept 190 by paying visa fee, my 189 EOI will get freezed or I may get 189 invite in next 2613 ceiling?
Click to expand...

Superb clear response Jeeten. Thanks a lot! My best wishes are always with you mate.


----------



## msgforsunil

*Uploading of documents related to "not considered experience"*

During ACS assessment, the first company experience was not considered because of ACS deducting initial experience.

My Visa application had a reference to the same company(first) wherein "Is this employment related to the nominated position? " is marked as "No".

Should I be uploading the employment related documents(like reference letter, payslip, offer letter, relieving letter, resignation letter) as part of the Visa application?

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## McCheater

Hi guys,

I am still waiting for the invitations. However, I don't know if I should apply for the australian police check now as I spent nearly 2 years studying in australia. Is this compulsory and how can I apply for the australian police check? (I am currently living in my home country).

Thank guys


----------



## Jeeten#80

Have answered your query in another thread...


*REF:* *189 & 190 Invitations holders*




msgforsunil said:


> During ACS assessment, the first company experience was not considered because of ACS deducting initial experience.
> 
> My Visa application had a reference to the same company(first) wherein "Is this employment related to the nominated position? " is marked as "No".
> 
> Should I be uploading the employment related documents(like reference letter, payslip, offer letter, relieving letter, resignation letter) as part of the Visa application?
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF you have the means THEN I would suggest go-ahead and apply for Australian Police Check.


*Following is an Excerpt from IMMI website...*

********************************

If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country.


*REF: * *Police certificates*

********************************

*HOW TO APPLY: * *How do I apply for a police clearance if I am in Australia?*





McCheater said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am still waiting for the invitations. However, I don't know if I should apply for the australian police check now as I spent nearly 2 years studying in australia. Is this compulsory and how can I apply for the australian police check? (I am currently living in my home country).
> 
> Thank guys


----------



## McCheater

Jeeten#80 said:


> IF you have the means THEN I would suggest go-ahead and apply for Australian Police Check.
> 
> 
> *Following is an Excerpt from IMMI website...*
> 
> ********************************
> 
> If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country.
> 
> 
> *REF: * *Police certificates*
> 
> ********************************
> 
> *HOW TO APPLY: * *How do I apply for a police clearance if I am in Australia?*


I think it is for those who are currently living in Australia.
And regarding the section "How do I apply for a police clearance if I am outside Australia?", this section just provides instructions to get police clearance in overseas countries, not for those living overseas and want to obtain australian police check.
Any ideas?


----------



## path_prasanna

hi,
I have assessed my degree through Engineers Australia but i didn't assess my work experience.
I have worked for 1year and 1 month in my previous company and worked for 2 years in my present company.As i need to claim points for the skill select to attain 60 points,i just need to know whether it will cause any problem such as over claiming of points after submitting my Eoi.
Experts in this forum please help me out regarding this problem.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeeten#80

You MUST carefully read through the information present in those pages very carefully.


Also navigate through the links in those pages.


ALL information is provided there. Also search for these in the forum.




McCheater said:


> I think it is for those who are currently living in Australia.
> And regarding the section "How do I apply for a police clearance if I am outside Australia?", this section just provides instructions to get police clearance in overseas countries, not for those living overseas and want to obtain australian police check.
> Any ideas?


----------



## Sameer1626

path_prasanna said:


> hi,
> I have assessed my degree through Engineers Australia but i didn't assess my work experience.
> I have worked for 1year and 1 month in my previous company and worked for 2 years in my present company.As i need to claim points for the skill select to attain 60 points,i just need to know whether it will cause any problem such as over claiming of points after submitting my Eoi.
> Experts in this forum please help me out regarding this problem.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi,

to claim the points for your work exp you have to get the same assessed from the relvant authority. Dont claim points fo which you dont have a proof for.

regards
Sameer


----------



## brisbane_bound

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi,
> 
> to claim the points for your work exp you have to get the same assessed from the relvant authority. Dont claim points fo which you dont have a proof for.
> 
> regards
> Sameer


Hi,
Actually DIAC conducts their own process and does not rely on the assessment authority for work experience. So we can still claim for points if we are sure that the documents we are providing are sufficient.
Please correct me if im wrong..Cheers!!!


----------



## brisbane_bound

path_prasanna said:


> hi,
> I have assessed my degree through Engineers Australia but i didn't assess my work experience.
> I have worked for 1year and 1 month in my previous company and worked for 2 years in my present company.As i need to claim points for the skill select to attain 60 points,i just need to know whether it will cause any problem such as over claiming of points after submitting my Eoi.
> Experts in this forum please help me out regarding this problem.
> 
> Thanks in advance


i,
Actually DIAC conducts their own process and does not rely on the assessment authority for work experience. So we can still claim for points if we are sure that the documents we are providing are sufficient.
Please correct me if im wrong..Cheers!!!


----------



## path_prasanna

For my 1st job I have I have-work experience letter and a salary particulars letter from office
For the present job- offer letter,experience letter and payslips.
Will this be suffice to prove my experience or do I need anything more??


----------



## Jeeten#80

For your FIRST job try to arrange for Offer Letter.


Many people have received VISA GRANT by submitting only offer letter, experience letter and payslips. NO other documents were asked.




path_prasanna said:


> For my 1st job I have I have-work experience letter and a salary particulars letter from office
> For the present job- offer letter,experience letter and payslips.
> Will this be suffice to prove my experience or do I need anything more??


----------



## sukhvinder17

Finally submitted EOI for VIC with 70 points today. 

Guess I need to be positive as "a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush" looking at the impending changes for July 2015 Rules.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Have you applied for VIC SS Nomination??

IF NOT, THEN after this you have to apply VIC SS Nomination via the following link. 


*REF: * *State Nomination for Victoria*




sukhvinder17 said:


> Finally submitted EOI for VIC with 70 points today.
> 
> Guess I need to be positive as "a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush" looking at the impending changes for July 2015 Rules.


----------



## ubabar85

guys as per your feelings do you think software engineer should not expect invite from vissa class 189 and 190 till july?

Just a thought need your comments.

Regards
Usman


sukhvinder17 said:


> Finally submitted EOI for VIC with 70 points today.
> 
> Guess I need to be positive as "a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush" looking at the impending changes for July 2015 Rules.


----------



## sukhvinder17

Yes Jeeten, I did apply from both DIBP and VIC SS (Nomination Program) through this link. Uploaded all the docs i.e CV, IELTS, ACS Assessment and VIC Declaration.

Please let me know if this is fine.


----------



## Jeeten#80

You have done it right.


All The Best!!!





sukhvinder17 said:


> Yes Jeeten, I did apply from both DIBP and VIC SS (Nomination Program) through this link. Uploaded all the docs i.e CV, IELTS, ACS Assessment and VIC Declaration.
> 
> Please let me know if this is fine.


----------



## najamgk

Hi Experts,

I am in a process to upload documents after paying 189 visa fee. Some document types are visible under more than one evidence type such as passport, marriage certificate, birth certificate etc. Do I need to upload under each evidence type or one time is enough.

For Employment evidence, it lists Bank Statement - Business, there is no bank statement individual. Can I use other if special type is not listed? If I attached document to wrong evidence type it is going to cause sever problems for me?

Overseas visas, IDs can be uploaded under which section? Is it must to highlight salary credit on bank statement? Bank statement is original and don't want to mess it. Also, some people uploads CV and even sometime CO ask for CVs, what is the reason and what information they look for in CV? CV cannot be an evidence as it would have info what we write.

Can I give file names according to description? Do file names cause any issues or difficulty for CO?

Lastly, I think I am asking it second time, for one overseas employment I don't have bank statement since account was closed sometime back. I have salary slips, would these be enough?

Please advise!

Regards


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see me comments inline...





najamgk said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am in a process to upload documents after paying 189 visa fee. Some document types are visible under more than one evidence type such as passport, marriage certificate, birth certificate etc. Do I need to upload under each evidence type or one time is enough.
> 
> *[JEET]* - Upload under each evidence type as the purpose is different.
> 
> 
> For Employment evidence, it lists Bank Statement - Business, there is no bank statement individual. Can I use other if special type is not listed? If I attached document to wrong evidence type it is going to cause sever problems for me?
> 
> *[JEET]* - You can use Bank Statement - Business / Other without any problem.
> 
> Attaching documents to wrong evidence type wouldn't be a problem. In case of any concern CO would contact you for clarification.
> 
> 
> 
> Overseas visas, IDs can be uploaded under which section? Is it must to highlight salary credit on bank statement? Bank statement is original and don't want to mess it. Also, some people uploads CV and even sometime CO ask for CVs, what is the reason and what information they look for in CV? CV cannot be an evidence as it would have info what we write.
> 
> 
> *[JEET]* -
> 
> No need to highlight Salary Credit in Bank Statements.
> 
> CV's are uploaded upon CO's request.
> 
> 
> Can I give file names according to description? Do file names cause any issues or difficulty for CO?
> 
> *[JEET]* - Yes you can give File Names according to description. Actually this is the correct method.
> 
> *Attach documents to an online application*
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I think I am asking it second time, for one overseas employment I don't have bank statement since account was closed sometime back. I have salary slips, would these be enough?
> 
> *[JEET]* - People were able to get VISA Grant without Bank Statements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise!
> 
> Regards


----------



## R.P.G

any chance of getting invitation if i submit EOI today with 60 points for software engineer.?

if there is no chance, i will plan for Sponsorship and will start process immediately. can someone help which would be good for a software engineer, NSW or VIC?


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF you are referring to subclass 189 Invitation THEN zero chances. Occupation ceiling reached for current FY for 189 for Software Engineer.


Submit EOI for NSW, as VIC is rejecting majority of ICT applications.




R.P.G said:


> any chance of getting invitation if i submit EOI today with 60 points for software engineer.?
> 
> if there is no chance, i will plan for Sponsorship and will start process immediately. can someone help which would be good for a software engineer, NSW or VIC?


----------



## Jeeten#80

For subclass 189 no invites until June END. FROM JULY it would be subject to IMMI rule changes.


For subclass 190 NSW is still sending invites to eligible applicants based on EOI.





ubabar85 said:


> guys as per your feelings do you think software engineer should not expect invite from vissa class 189 and 190 till july?
> 
> Just a thought need your comments.
> 
> Regards
> Usman


----------



## R.P.G

Jeeten#80 said:


> IF you are referring to subclass 189 Invitation THEN zero chances. Occupation ceiling reached for current FY for 189 for Software Engineer.
> 
> 
> Submit EOI for NSW, as VIC is rejecting majority of ICT applications.



what is the reason they are stating for rejection? any idea?


----------



## Jeeten#80

See attached





R.P.G said:


> what is the reason they are stating for rejection? any idea?


----------



## R.P.G

Jeeten#80 said:


> See attached



Thanks Jeeten.


----------



## Mkanth

*Please, anyone give your opinion*

My bachelors degree is not mentioned though I wrote it as one of the episodes. It is related to my masters eng degree; However, only Australian Masters eng degree is mentioned but not overseas bachelors eng degree. Anyone have similar experience?

Can I still claim 15 points ? (Bachelors with Masters)

I greatly appreciate your opinion. Thank you, Kanth.



Mkanth said:


> Guyz, Please tell me. I received EA outcome today. The letter says as shown in figure:
> 
> Engineers Australia is pleased to advise that the competencies you have demonstrated, taken in conjunction with your qualifications from the following institution from University of Australia, have been assessed as meeting the current requirement for the following occupation-Materials engineer, 233112 ANZSCO code-Professional engineer
> 
> Your qualifications obtained from University of Australia, Masters degree have been assessed comparable to Australia qualification for the purpose of awarding points under the General Skilled Migration points test.
> 
> They didnt mention my bachelor degree (from India), only mentioned Masters degree (Australia) though I wrote 1 career episode from Bachelors and 2 episodes from Australia.
> 
> Do you think, I can claim 15 points for qualifications (Bachelors with Masters) when EOI submitted ? :confused2:


----------



## batcoder0619

Mkanth said:


> My bachelors degree is not mentioned though I wrote it as one of the episodes. It is related to my masters eng degree; However, only Australian Masters eng degree is mentioned but not overseas bachelors eng degree. Anyone have similar experience?
> 
> Can I still claim 15 points ? (Bachelors with Masters)
> 
> I greatly appreciate your opinion. Thank you, Kanth.


Masters will give you 15 points


----------



## johar.sanjeev

*EOI invitation awaiting*

Dear jeeten,

I have submitted my EOI on 02/05/2015 for NSW Subclass 190 under ANZSCO 313212. I have 55 points + 5 for state nomination = 60 points (IELTS WITH 6 BAND).
So just eager to know if there will be any chance to get invite in coming June round.
Please advice.


----------



## johar.sanjeev

Dear jeeten,

I have submitted my EOI on 02/05/2015 for NSW Subclass 190 under ANZSCO 313212. I have 55 points + 5 for state nomination = 60 points (IELTS WITH 6 BAND).
So just eager to know if there will be any chance to get invite in coming June round.
Total experience 8+ years, IELTS (L-6, R-6.5, W-6, S-6.5 Overall 6.5)) 
Please advice.


----------



## Jeeten#80

For subclass 190 there aren't any Invitation rounds. Invitations are an ongoing process, so can be issued any time.


FOR NSW, after you have submitted your EOI you have to wait until NSW sends you an invite to Lodge SS Nomination Application.
Until then you just have to wait and watch.







johar.sanjeev said:


> Dear jeeten,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 02/05/2015 for NSW Subclass 190 under ANZSCO 313212. I have 55 points + 5 for state nomination = 60 points (IELTS WITH 6 BAND).
> So just eager to know if there will be any chance to get invite in coming June round.
> Total experience 8+ years, IELTS (L-6, R-6.5, W-6, S-6.5 Overall 6.5))
> Please advice.


----------



## ILY

Is there any CAP on 190 Visa by DIBP till June 2015?


----------



## Jeeten#80

There is a CAP to ALL VISA types.


Refer to the following web-link regarding VISA CAP.


*REF: * *VISA CAP Information*





ILY said:


> Is there any CAP on 190 Visa by DIBP till June 2015?


----------



## johar.sanjeev

Jeeten#80 said:


> For subclass 190 there aren't any Invitation rounds. Invitations are an ongoing process, so can be issued any time.
> 
> 
> FOR NSW, after you have submitted your EOI you have to wait until NSW sends you an invite to Lodge SS Nomination Application.
> Until then you just have to wait and watch.


Thanks for the info but just curious to know how much time it can take for NSW to send invitation.


----------



## Jeeten#80

You should be able to claim 15 points for your Masters Degree.





Mkanth said:


> Guyz, Please tell me. I received EA outcome today. The letter says as shown in figure:
> 
> Engineers Australia is pleased to advise that the competencies you have demonstrated, taken in conjunction with your qualifications from the following institution from University of Australia, have been assessed as meeting the current requirement for the following occupation-Materials engineer, 233112 ANZSCO code-Professional engineer
> 
> Your qualifications obtained from University of Australia, Masters degree have been assessed comparable to Australia qualification for the purpose of awarding points under the General Skilled Migration points test.
> 
> They didnt mention my bachelor degree (from India), only mentioned Masters degree (Australia) though I wrote 1 career episode from Bachelors and 2 episodes from Australia.
> 
> Do you think, I can claim 15 points for qualifications (Bachelors with Masters) when EOI submitted ? :confused2:


----------



## Jeeten#80

Now one can tell for sure. IT all depends on everyone's profile.


Have seen people receive an Invite within 10-15 days of submitting EOI for 190-NSW.


Also have seen people waiting for an invite for over 2 months.




johar.sanjeev said:


> Thanks for the info but just curious to know how much time it can take for NSW to send invitation.


----------



## rockstar86

Hi,

I have submitted EOI with 60 points under internal auditor for 189 on 5/27. Is there any chance of invite in the month of June?

Thanks.


----------



## amirmz5

Hi guys,
Just want to make sure, what is the last status of EOI for selecting from States? Is it submitted?
Another thing, when I want to change my email address although I select no for change password, it still needs my new password which is I forgot the answer to secret questions since I created this EOI long time ago! 
Thanks for you help


----------



## malik.umair56

*info for 190 NSW*

Hi
Guys i am going masters in accounting and its goong to finish next month
I already got 7 each in english and i am under 24 now
I am planning to apply for 190 for NSW
Is there anyone out there to assist me with this?
As i have 55 so what u guys think i hve to go forNSW or someother state?
The reason i wanted to go with nsw is because i been in nsw from the last 3 years
Please advise
Thanks
Malik


----------



## batcoder0619

malik.umair56 said:


> Hi
> Guys i am going masters in accounting and its goong to finish next month
> I already got 7 each in english and i am under 24 now
> I am planning to apply for 190 for NSW
> Is there anyone out there to assist me with this?
> As i have 55 so what u guys think i hve to go forNSW or someother state?
> The reason i wanted to go with nsw is because i been in nsw from the last 3 years
> Please advise
> Thanks
> Malik


Hi Malik,

For NSW state nomination, you would need to have a valid and positive skills assessment done in your nominated occupation. Have you done this assessment?


----------



## malik.umair56

Hi
Thanks for reply
Yes thats shouldnt be a problem.
I will get that assesmemt done in july
I am doing masters from sydney and i will be over next month so it should be easy
I have 24 years old now so getting 25 points
2 year australian degree and stay gives me 20 points
PTE 65+ gives me 10
So intotal i have 55 points
I will turn 25 on 2016 june so thats too late thats why i wanna apply for 190 after july
Bit dont know the exact procedure, how to do it
It would be really great if you point me out stepby step procedure
Thanks


----------



## malik.umair56

And i will be getting assesment from CPA as general accountant or what you guys think i should have to go with general or taxation or auditor?
I can fall in any catogry for accountant
Which one is best to get the nomination or visa?


----------



## azimcuetcse01

//
Occupation ceiling
Occupation ceiling for ICT Business and Systems Analysts (ANZSCO 2611) has been reached and no further invitations will be issued for this occupation for the Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled – Regional provisional (subclass 489) until the next financial year.

As there are still high levels of interest from prospective skilled migrants in the following occupations, pro rata arrangements for these occupational groups will continue:

Accountants
Software and Applications Programmers
Details of the cut-offs for these occupations will continue to be included in the regular invitation round reports.
//

Just check it today, my assessment outcome would come in June (hopefully as I have submitted on 18th March-2015).
May I still submit EOI before 1-July 2015? I am confused now, when to submit EOI, before 1-July or after !!

Please suggest


----------



## Jeeten#80

You MUST submit your EOI IMMEDIATELY AFTER you have your Skill's Assessment letter and English Language Test result.





azimcuetcse01 said:


> //
> Occupation ceiling
> Occupation ceiling for ICT Business and Systems Analysts (ANZSCO 2611) has been reached and no further invitations will be issued for this occupation for the Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled – Regional provisional (subclass 489) until the next financial year.
> 
> As there are still high levels of interest from prospective skilled migrants in the following occupations, pro rata arrangements for these occupational groups will continue:
> 
> Accountants
> Software and Applications Programmers
> Details of the cut-offs for these occupations will continue to be included in the regular invitation round reports.
> //
> 
> Just check it today, my assessment outcome would come in June (hopefully as I have submitted on 18th March-2015).
> May I still submit EOI before 1-July 2015? I am confused now, when to submit EOI, before 1-July or after !!
> 
> Please suggest


----------



## malik.umair56

Jateen could u also please share some info on my situation
Thanks in advance


----------



## azimcuetcse01

Thank you Jeeten.

I have submitted CDRs on 18th March, normally it should take 13weeks as EA said so, is the any alternation of this time line !


----------



## Jeeten#80

How would we know what your R&R are.


BUT either of these 3 wouldn't be a problem in terms of getting Nomination OR/AND VISA.


So select the one which is closely related to your job role.





malik.umair56 said:


> And i will be getting assesment from CPA as general accountant or what you guys think i should have to go with general or taxation or auditor?
> I can fall in any catogry for accountant
> Which one is best to get the nomination or visa?


----------



## Jeeten#80

I don't have much idea regarding EA's processing timelines.


You might want to subscribe to EA specific thread for more details.







azimcuetcse01 said:


> Thank you Jeeten.
> 
> I have submitted CDRs on 18th March, normally it should take 13weeks as EA said so, is the any alternation of this time line !


----------



## walktheplank

Hi,

I have applied for EOI on the 19th of May for 190. The waiting game again begins.

_______________________________________
Regards,

Sid


Skilled - Subclass - 190 | Corporate Service Manager - 132111
________________________________________

First Thought : 05/03/2014
IELTS: 12/08/2014 (7.5+)
Vetasses Advisory : 2/12/2014
Vetasses Lodged : 16/12/2014
Vetasses Positive : 13/05/2015
EOI /Skillset: 19/05/2015 (SA) - 65pts


Next Steps :

Invitation XX/06/15 ; Visa Application: ???; Medical: ???, PCC : ???; CO assigned: ???; Visa Grant ???


----------



## ILY

Hi Jeteen

It is clear that there would be no Grant till June end, but does that mean DIBP will not even review and process the documentation related to Visa Application at all till the start of July?

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

Have seen few posts recently where DIBP/CO have asked for additional or missing documents.


So I think they would be still processing applications and reviewing documents BUT won't take any decision until July.




ILY said:


> Hi Jeteen
> 
> It is clear that there would be no Grant till June end, but does that mean DIBP will not even review and process the documentation related to Visa Application at all till the start of July?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Raghunan

*Doubt regarding 457*

Hi jeeten,

I am on 457 Visa presently working in Melbourne from past 1.5 years.

I have submitted by EOI in DIBP on April end. Yet to get invite under Analyst Programmer(60 points - probably in Aug-sep).

Do you recommend to apply for VIC SS as well under 190 category? Do they consider candidates already working in the same state?

I heard that under 190, you will just get Provisional PR and then after 2 years it gets converted to normal PR(ofcourse after submitting enough documentation by proving that you have worked and lived in VIC). Is it a valid rumor?

Could you share few differences between 189 and 190 which could impact us?


----------



## Jeeten#80

READ more regarding *Streamlined Pathway to State Nomination for 457 Visa Holders*


Your profile perfectly fits into this Criteria.


ONLY Difference between 189 & 190 is that FOR *Subclass 190* - You are required to live and work for at least 2 years in the nominating state after your visa is granted.




Raghunan said:


> Hi jeeten,
> 
> I am on 457 Visa presently working in Melbourne from past 1.5 years.
> 
> I have submitted by EOI in DIBP on April end. Yet to get invite under Analyst Programmer(60 points - probably in Aug-sep).
> 
> Do you recommend to apply for VIC SS as well under 190 category? Do they consider candidates already working in the same state?
> 
> I heard that under 190, you will just get Provisional PR and then after 2 years it gets converted to normal PR(ofcourse after submitting enough documentation by proving that you have worked and lived in VIC). Is it a valid rumor?
> 
> Could you share few differences between 189 and 190 which could impact us?


----------



## qasimkhan123

Hi I have submitted my EOI with NSW SS on 26th May with 60 points and occupation 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer). I am not claiming language points. Can you guys confirm what are my chances for invitation based on your experience.


----------



## Jeeten#80

You just have to wait and watch.


People have received an invite to apply for SS Nomination within 10-15 of submitting their EOI. AND there are others who are still waiting for over 1-2 months.


IT all depends on every individuals profile.




qasimkhan123 said:


> Hi I have submitted my EOI with NSW SS on 26th May with 60 points and occupation 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer). I am not claiming language points. Can you guys confirm what are my chances for invitation based on your experience.


----------



## qasimkhan123

Thanks Jeetendra, but NSW is still processing applications? Because i am confused that some threads are indicating that they have stopped processing till july

Please confirm


----------



## Jeeten#80

I don't comment on what is being discussed in other threads or forums, as these would be mere speculations.

UNTIL you hear from DIBP (official source) there is no point in speculating.



In your earlier post you have indicated that you aren't claiming language points.


BUT *English Language* is one of the *Minimum Eligibility Requirement* for NSW SS Nomination.


*REF:* *Are You Eligible?*





qasimkhan123 said:


> Thanks Jeetendra, but NSW is still processing applications? Because i am confused that some threads are indicating that they have stopped processing till july
> 
> Please confirm





qasimkhan123 said:


> Hi I have submitted my EOI with NSW SS on 26th May with 60 points and occupation 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer). I am not claiming language points. Can you guys confirm what are my chances for invitation based on your experience.





Jeeten#80 said:


> You just have to wait and watch.
> 
> 
> People have received an invite to apply for SS Nomination within 10-15 of submitting their EOI. AND there are others who are still waiting for over 1-2 months.
> 
> 
> IT all depends on every individuals profile.


----------



## qasimkhan123

Yes i have ilets brand over 6, but i am not claiming any ilets points. Its just minimum required ielts result what i have


----------



## najamgk

qasimkhan123 said:


> Yes i have ilets brand over 6, but i am not claiming any ilets points. Its just minimum required ielts result what i have


If you have 55 points without 5 state nomination points then chances are very slim with ielts 6 for 263111. There are many candidates with Ielts 7 for 263111 and did not receive nsw invitation yet.


----------



## chetan5646

Dear seniors,
I'm new on the forum and joined with a great curiosity. I completed my B.tech.(Mech.Engg.) in 2009. After that I'm working in a small scale enterprise in maintenance deptt. since aug.2009 (exp. 5yr+10mnths). But problem is that i am getting my salary in cash without any deduction of PF/ESI. I can arrange salary slips, salary certificates and also i have filled my ITR for the last 3years having company's name bcz before that my earnings was not taxable.Now the quick questions:
1. Is it sufficient to prove paid employment?
2. How much salary slips are required?
3. Can i give my MD's name on refrence letter as he takes care of all the financial and HR activities as i told you above i work in small enterprise.


----------



## Faris_ksa

Hi guys, 

is there any news about the next round of invitations ? is it 12th June ?

is there any statistics of how many were invited per round from 65 pointers & 60 pointers in the previous rounds ? 

i am claiming 65 points under Industrial Engineer occupation, EOI effect date 25th May 2015. Until now about 70% of invitations were issued to my group & i don't think they will reach the ceiling in this fiscal year before July. 

do you think that i have a good chance of being invited in the next round ?

Regards


----------



## deepgill

I am also waiting for invitation....


----------



## Jeeten#80

Have answered your query in another thread.


*Subclass 190 Job Offer?*




chetan5646 said:


> Dear seniors,
> I'm new on the forum and joined with a great curiosity. I completed my B.tech.(Mech.Engg.) in 2009. After that I'm working in a small scale enterprise in maintenance deptt. since aug.2009 (exp. 5yr+10mnths). But problem is that i am getting my salary in cash without any deduction of PF/ESI. I can arrange salary slips, salary certificates and also i have filled my ITR for the last 3years having company's name bcz before that my earnings was not taxable.Now the quick questions:
> 1. Is it sufficient to prove paid employment?
> 2. How much salary slips are required?
> 3. Can i give my MD's name on refrence letter as he takes care of all the financial and HR activities as i told you above i work in small enterprise.


----------



## Faris_ksa

SqOats said:


> Congrats on clearing PTE with 65+... That was a close call i must say  .. with 65 points, you will definitely get the invite in coming round i-e on 12 June ... Lets see what this round has to offer for 60 pointers... I am rly hopeful ...
> 
> Goodluck...


Thanks for your reply, it was really a close call as i had only few days to prepare for PTE-A and i took one practice test 2 days prior to the exam i got all less that 65. So i was depressed as i previously struggled several times with writing section in IELTS & TOEFL. In the exam day i went there not expecting much, but did my best to concentrate one last time. 

Good luck to you too and all the 60 pointers as well.


----------



## msgforsunil

*Default CO seeking for more information*

1. a. Generally in what circumstances will CO ask for Form 80, 1221? 
b. Will CO also ask for supporting documents along with form 80 and/or form 1221? 

2. Is there any limitations on the number of interactions with CO?

3. Will CO ask for all the documents at one stretch? Or would there be possibility that CO would document "abc" and on providing document "abc", CO may ask for "xyz".


Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## Jeeten#80

Have answered your query in another thread...


*189 Visa Lodge 2015 Gang*







msgforsunil said:


> 1. a. Generally in what circumstances will CO ask for Form 80, 1221?
> b. Will CO also ask for supporting documents along with form 80 and/or form 1221?
> 
> 2. Is there any limitations on the number of interactions with CO?
> 
> 3. Will CO ask for all the documents at one stretch? Or would there be possibility that CO would document "abc" and on providing document "abc", CO may ask for "xyz".
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## rtbrfr

Hi Nethika,

Hop you would have found the job by now.

Request to assist in getting info for code 149914 - Financial Institutional Manager. 

1)does Money exchanges comes under financial Institution
2) Can applicant living outside australia can apply for this code. 
3) what is the ceiling for this profile in aus
4) where can i get format for experience certificate and pay slips of all years.

Thanks for the reply.





NVsha said:


> hi superm,
> 
> read in the forum about your blog and advices, people love to have your advice and so do I. explaining mine case o you as below:
> 
> anzsco: 149914 ( financial institution branch manager)
> 
> vetasses: positive approval.
> 
> state nomination: needs ielts 7 bands in each module.
> 
> ielts : already appeared for but result : L: 7, R:7.5, W:6.5,S: 6.5. now will be appearing again on 27th april.
> 
> occupation in demand: ACT - CLOSED, SA- LOW AVAILABILITY. both can be applied for but after ilets result.
> 
> route : through consultant.
> 
> so now need your advice on , how to improve ielts score, second how to proceed for state nomination as its already april going on.?? my ielts result will be available in may month only so little afraid. and secondly may i expect my category to available in the july 2013-14 list??
> 
> 
> regards,
> neetika sharma


----------



## brisbane_bound

Jeeten#80 said:


> Have answered your query in another thread...
> 
> 
> *189 Visa Lodge 2015 Gang*


Hi Jeeten,

Off topic question.
How do we come to know if we are invited for a Visa...Do we get any email or do we need to check our account on immi site?
Thanks.


----------



## sunilkchopra

How do we come to know if CO is allocated. I mean in Immi account how can we check.


----------



## Sameer1626

brisbane_bound said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Off topic question.
> How do we come to know if we are invited for a Visa...Do we get any email or do we need to check our account on immi site?
> Thanks.


Hi,

When you'll get invite you'll get a mail from skill select also the same can be seen in your skillselect login as *INVITED*.

ALL THE BEST MATE!!


----------



## Sameer1626

sunilkchopra said:


> How do we come to know if CO is allocated. I mean in Immi account how can we check.


Hi,

this is an interesting question  We will never be able to know tha allotment of CO to our case until and unless CO cotacts us.


----------



## brisbane_bound

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When you'll get invite you'll get a mail from skill select also the same can be seen in your skillselect login as *INVITED*.
> 
> ALL THE BEST MATE!!


Perfect!!! Thanks Sameer


----------



## Jeeten#80

WHEN you are INVITED following happens:


EOI status changes from SUBMITTED to INVITED

You receive an Invitation email from DIBP





brisbane_bound said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Off topic question.
> How do we come to know if we are invited for a Visa...Do we get any email or do we need to check our account on immi site?
> Thanks.


----------



## brisbane_bound

Jeeten#80 said:


> WHEN you are INVITED following happens:
> 
> 
> EOI status changes from SUBMITTED to INVITED
> 
> You receive an Invitation email from DIBP


Thanks Jeeten.
Is the mail received instantly or does it take more time than our status in the website?


----------



## Jeeten#80

EOI status changes almost immediately.


BUT IT has been observed that Invitation emails are delayed (In few cases) by a day at the most.

Invitation emails for 190 are delayed by 2-3 days (In few cases), IF we call the concerned STATE they fix this issue and Invitation email from DIBP is sent the very next moment.





brisbane_bound said:


> Thanks Jeeten.
> Is the mail received instantly or does it take more time than our status in the website?


----------



## bharathyku

Hi Jeeten
My agent told me that invitations may still be given for 261313 on a pro rata basis for the next June round. But, from what I see in the forum is that no more invitations will be given until July. Please provide your inputs.

Thanks
Bharathy


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi Bharath,
Its time to change your agent. No invitations were sent out to Software Engineers in May 22nd round too.
So don't raise any hopes. I had submitted my EOI on 14 May with 70 points and am still awaiting an invite.
Hope that 261313 finds a place in the SOL for the year 2015-16



bharathyku said:


> Hi Jeeten
> My agent told me that invitations may still be given for 261313 on a pro rata basis for the next June round. But, from what I see in the forum is that no more invitations will be given until July. Please provide your inputs.
> 
> Thanks
> Bharathy


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Less SAID and DISCUSSED about agents/consultants the better* .


No further invitations will be issued for subclass 189/489 for THIS FY.


Following is an excerpt from IMMI website (_SkillSelect>>Invitation rounds [TAB]_).



> Below three occupation groups have reached their occupation ceiling for this programme year and no more invitations will be issued in the coming invitation rounds:
> 
> ICT Business and System Analysts
> Software and Applications Programmers
> Accountants.






bharathyku said:


> Hi Jeeten
> My agent told me that invitations may still be given for 261313 on a pro rata basis for the next June round. But, from what I see in the forum is that no more invitations will be given until July. Please provide your inputs.
> 
> Thanks
> Bharathy


----------



## bharathyku

Thank you for the reply Sukesh. I have 70 points too but updated EOI on June 1. I had submitted initially with 60 points on May 14. Yes I too hope that 261313 stays for the SOL in July 2015. What happens otherwise? Do you think NSW will still have it in their list and what are the chances of invite? Not sure why it will be removed from the SOL. Please provide your inputs.


----------



## happieaussie2016

Every Year DIBP MAY make some amendments to the existing rules for immigration.
They will consider current market conditions and based on various surveys and consultations will decide on whether any skill needs to be added or removed from the SOL list.
Say for example S.E is less in demand and supply of immigrants is more these migrants will be a burden to the Australian government so some oocupations are flagged.
if an occupation remains to be flagged for some time there may be chances that it may be removed next year. Though all decisions are made by DIBP.
considering that S.E and programers were on flagged list last year going by the various posts on this forum some suggested that S.E may be removed from SOL nex year.
but still there are people like us who hav submitted there EOI and waiting for the new SOL list for 15-16 financial year hoping it is nor removed.
In the end whatever we think or hope the last decision is to be made by DIBP.
but going by previous trends and market evaluation and consultation papers what I feel is although the ceiling may be lowered but 2613 is here to stay for another year...:fingerscrossed: 



bharathyku said:


> Thank you for the reply Sukesh. I have 70 points too but updated EOI on June 1. I had submitted initially with 60 points on May 14. Yes I too hope that 261313 stays for the SOL in July 2015. What happens otherwise? Do you think NSW will still have it in their list and what are the chances of invite? Not sure why it will be removed from the SOL. Please provide your inputs.


----------



## bharathyku

That was a very detailed reply and analysis. Thank you for that! Hoping for the best. In worst case, SE will still be in CSOL right?

P.S. This forum is top notch. Can't compare it to any agency or consultancy!


----------



## bharathyku

Hi Jeeten
I want to thank you for guiding me to the right forum for PTE. It really helped me achieve the scores I needed. Thanks a ton for your guidance and the wonderful work you have doing helping everyone out here!


----------



## Jeeten#80

Hi Bharathy,


Thank you for your kind words!!!




bharathyku said:


> Hi Jeeten
> I want to thank you for guiding me to the right forum for PTE. It really helped me achieve the scores I needed. Thanks a ton for your guidance and the wonderful work you have doing helping everyone out here!


----------



## Raghunan

Yes Bharath, I agree!

Hail Jeetendra for his immense help that he is doing for this open forum thread. :hail:

You need lot of patience, perseverance and a good heart to help and guide others. He is creating a lot of goodwill out of this.



bharathyku said:


> Hi Jeeten
> I want to thank you for guiding me to the right forum for PTE. It really helped me achieve the scores I needed. Thanks a ton for your guidance and the wonderful work you have doing helping everyone out here!


----------



## ubabar85

What can i say less than this that this forum and all you guys are great.And to add about jeeten here is that he is not only helping on this thread he is helping every where on this forum and honestly hats off to this guy.

I have seen here people helping each other on this forum.Humanity at its best 

Regards
Usman Munir



Raghunan said:


> Yes Bharath, I agree!
> 
> Hail Jeetendra for his immense help that he is doing for this open forum thread. :hail:
> 
> You need lot of patience, perseverance and a good heart to help and guide others. He is creating a lot of goodwill out of this.


----------



## Raghunan

*Employment Confidence Index for IT*

Hi Guys,

One of the biggest IT Recruitment Agency have recently conducted a survey on the Australian IT job market in Employee perspective(NOTE: Its not Employer) which I was part of.

Yours inputs on this study will be highly appreciated.

Check attached PDF!


----------



## Raghunan

*One more Encouraging Survey for IT*

In one of the recent survey, its clear that Australia is still facing shortage of IT skills.

For immigrants, 9th Slide/Page is very encouraging.

More than 50% employers still think to hire an international candidate to fill the gaps.

Attached PDF!


----------



## msgforsunil

*Migration to Australia Vs Canada*

One of my friend is confused which is the better of the two, migrating to Australia or Canada? 

1. What are the pros and the cons of migration to Australia and similarly migration to Canada?

2. How do you compare the two(Australia and Canada) in terms of livings standards, job opportunities, visa processing....?

Please provide more details on this.

Thank you


----------



## sunilkchopra

msgforsunil said:


> One of my friend is confused which is the better of the two, migrating to Australia or Canada?
> 
> 1. What are the pros and the cons of migration to Australia and similarly migration to Canada?
> 
> 2. How do you compare the two(Australia and Canada) in terms of livings standards, job opportunities, visa processing....?
> 
> Please provide more details on this.
> 
> Thank you


It is always a confusing question. There are few things which you have to consider.

1. Cost of entire process.
2. Whether you are eligible as per there skillset requirement
3. Whether you can acclimatize to weather or not (Specially Canada )
4. Visa process time is more or less same for both the countries but I feel Australian process is less complicated and easy to understand.
5. My brother in law is in Canada and as per him there are hardly any white collar jobs.


----------



## DeepakT

msgforsunil said:


> One of my friend is confused which is the better of the two, migrating to Australia or Canada?
> 
> 1. What are the pros and the cons of migration to Australia and similarly migration to Canada?
> 
> 2. How do you compare the two(Australia and Canada) in terms of livings standards, job opportunities, visa processing....?
> 
> Please provide more details on this.
> 
> Thank you




1.In Canada,from what I have heard,there are more jobs in DOTNET and Testing.
2.Recently,they have also introduced invitation rounds which is similar to EOI rounds.But I see that they are not happening at regular intervals.
3.Even though Canadian PR says that Job offer is not mandatory but still many people say that only those applicants having job offers are processed and others are still left in the queue.


----------



## DeepakT

bharathyku said:


> That was a very detailed reply and analysis. Thank you for that! Hoping for the best. In worst case, SE will still be in CSOL right?
> 
> P.S. This forum is top notch. Can't compare it to any agency or consultancy!


Bharath...no need to worry about SE's removal from CSOL.I spoke to few friends in Australia and they said that there aren't any severe signals that will impact 2613.But again,I also hope that SE won't be removed in the new FY 2015-16


----------



## Jeeten#80

Have shared a link in another thread.





msgforsunil said:


> One of my friend is confused which is the better of the two, migrating to Australia or Canada?
> 
> 1. What are the pros and the cons of migration to Australia and similarly migration to Canada?
> 
> 2. How do you compare the two(Australia and Canada) in terms of livings standards, job opportunities, visa processing....?
> 
> Please provide more details on this.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Jaideep.karnik

Faris_ksa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> is there any news about the next round of invitations ? is it 12th June ?
> 
> is there any statistics of how many were invited per round from 65 pointers & 60 pointers in the previous rounds ?
> 
> i am claiming 65 points under Industrial Engineer occupation, EOI effect date 25th May 2015. Until now about 70% of invitations were issued to my group & i don't think they will reach the ceiling in this fiscal year before July.
> 
> do you think that i have a good chance of being invited in the next round ?
> 
> Regards


Hi Faris_ksa,
I think you have a good chance.. I have filed my EOI @ 60 points on 1st May'15, 
Anzco:233511(Industrial Engineer),I am optimistic about the invite on 12 June'15.
Keep me posted.
Cheers!


----------



## sukhvinder17

Today I got a Strange mail from VIC SS Team: Since I had quoted that many of my friends / relatives live in states other than Victoria, they have sent me this mail:

Dear Sukhvinder Singh HANSPAL,

Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme. 

We note from the application that your friends live in other states and territories of Australia. In being nominated by the Victorian Government under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme, you are required to commit to living and working in Victoria for two years. 

In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address:

1. Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states/territories in which you already have family/friend connections
2. Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories

If we do not receive this statement within one month the file will be closed.

We look forward to your response.

Please quote Reference Number: SS-2015-01865 in all of your communication to us.

Kind regards,
Skilled and Business Migration Program
Investment and Trade
Department of Economic Development, Jobs, Transport and Resources
Level 33, 121 Exhibition Street Melbourne, GPO Box 4509 Melbourne, Victoria, Melbourne, 3000

Queries:
- Will this hamper my application to Victoria?
- Since this point was outlined, is there a positive chance of getting an invite?

Seniors please reply in this regard


----------



## Jeeten#80

This isn't unusual many VIC SS applicants get this request. It is popularly termed as an *Commitment Letter*.


No one but the STATE dept would know your application prospects.





sukhvinder17 said:


> Today I got a Strange mail from VIC SS Team: Since I had quoted that many of my friends / relatives live in states other than Victoria, they have sent me this mail:
> 
> Dear Sukhvinder Singh HANSPAL,
> 
> Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.
> 
> We note from the application that your friends live in other states and territories of Australia. In being nominated by the Victorian Government under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme, you are required to commit to living and working in Victoria for two years.
> 
> In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address:
> 
> 1. Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states/territories in which you already have family/friend connections
> 2. Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories
> 
> If we do not receive this statement within one month the file will be closed.
> 
> We look forward to your response.
> 
> Please quote Reference Number: SS-2015-01865 in all of your communication to us.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Skilled and Business Migration Program
> Investment and Trade
> Department of Economic Development, Jobs, Transport and Resources
> Level 33, 121 Exhibition Street Melbourne, GPO Box 4509 Melbourne, Victoria, Melbourne, 3000
> 
> Queries:
> - Will this hamper my application to Victoria?
> - Since this point was outlined, is there a positive chance of getting an invite?
> 
> Seniors please reply in this regard


----------



## sukhvinder17

Okay, Any format of Commitment Letter which can help me in replying to their queries?
Also, will a simple reply to them suffice or do I need to create a Word doc and send it across to them?


----------



## sunilkchopra

They want written promise from you that you will stay in Victoria. Tell them the reasons why you will not move to the place where your friends live and also tell them about the opportunities you may find (Job wise) better than other states...It must be formal letter rather than replying in email


----------



## Raghunan

Jeeten#80 said:


> READ more regarding *Streamlined Pathway to State Nomination for 457 Visa Holders*
> 
> 
> Your profile perfectly fits into this Criteria.
> 
> 
> ONLY Difference between 189 & 190 is that FOR *Subclass 190* - You are required to live and work for at least 2 years in the nominating state after your visa is granted.


Thanks Jeeten for this info. While I was going though this link, I got 2 new points which I dint observe in 189

1. Confirmation of Employment Statement Document(A new document). I need to give "Nominated Employer Reference". Can I give my Present Manager details or I need to give HR details?

2. Also in the link provided, under Finances, you need to have sufficient amount in the bank to survive in Australia. But it also mentioned "We do not require evidence of these financial resources." What does this mean? Is this applicable for 189 as well?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see my comments inline...




Raghunan said:


> Thanks Jeeten for this info. While I was going though this link, I got 2 new points which I dint observe in 189
> 
> 1. Confirmation of Employment Statement Document(A new document). I need to give "Nominated Employer Reference". Can I give my Present Manager details or I need to give HR details?
> 
> *[JEET]* - You might want to check with VIC dept directly.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Also in the link provided, under Finances, you need to have sufficient amount in the bank to survive in Australia. But it also mentioned "We do not require evidence of these financial resources." What does this mean? Is this applicable for 189 as well?
> 
> *[JEET]* - It means that you should be financially sound. For an individual you must have AUD 30,000/- (in Liquid assets) AND for every additional applicant add another AUD 5,000/- to this amount.
> 
> BUT they don't expect you to provide any documentary evidence for this.
> 
> 
> THIS is applicable to subclass 190 AND NOT subclass 189.


----------



## bharathyku

Thanks very much Deepak for the reassurance!


----------



## McCheater

I thought the next invitation round would be 12th June.
However I just got invitation to lodge visa tonight. 
What is happening :confused2:


----------



## Faris_ksa

I Just got 189 invitation, I wasn't expecting anything this week... 

Good luck for everyone


----------



## afdalky

You already got invitation ? Can you post your job code ? score details etc..

Regards
Afdla





McCheater said:


> I thought the next invitation round would be 12th June.
> However I just got invitation to lodge visa tonight.
> What is happening :confused2:


----------



## afdalky

Wow Congrats



Faris_ksa said:


> I Just got 189 invitation, I wasn't expecting anything this week...
> 
> Good luck for everyone


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations & All The Best with VISA Stage!!!





Faris_ksa said:


> I Just got 189 invitation, I wasn't expecting anything this week...
> 
> Good luck for everyone


----------



## deepgill

Faris_ksa said:


> I Just got 189 invitation, I wasn't expecting anything this week...
> 
> Good luck for everyone


Congratulations ........


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations & All The Best with VISA Stage!!!


IMMI has surprised ALL of us by conducting Invitation round on 5th instead of 12th (as per observed TREND)






McCheater said:


> I thought the next invitation round would be 12th June.
> However I just got invitation to lodge visa tonight.
> What is happening :confused2:


----------



## McCheater

afdalky said:


> You already got invitation ? Can you post your job code ? score details etc..
> 
> Regards
> Afdla


No prob.
I have just put all the info in my signature


----------



## Jeeten#80

*5th June 2015 | SkillSelect Invitation Round !*


TIME to check EOI status in SkillSelect Account.


IMMI has surprised ALL of us by conducting Invitation round on 5th instead of 12th (as per observed TREND).


----------



## Here_to_fly

Guys, Yes they actually Surprised ..

Got my invitation .. 

Yoooooo... So Quick. Amazing


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations & All The Best with VISA Stage !!!






Here_to_fly said:


> Guys, Yes they actually Surprised ..
> 
> Got my invitation ..
> 
> Yoooooo... So Quick. Amazing


----------



## AUS-PR

Hi Guys,

I need some luck and advice from you all, below is my status of EOI and others. Just confuse that whether invitations are still flowing out or not:


------- EOI Invitations Awaited for June 04, 2015 --------x

Skilled - Subclass - 189 & 190 | Software Engineer - 261313

22/05/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
27/05/2015 - ACS Outcome
26/05/2015 - PTE-A (7.0)
04/06/2015 - EOI Submitted 60 pts.

------------------------------------------------------------------


Next Steps
XX/XX/2015 - Invite | 
XX/XX/2015 - App. submitted
XX/XX/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
XX/XX/2015 - Visa Grant


Best Regards,
AUS-PR


----------



## Jeeten#80

*For Occupation Code - 261313:*


*Subclass 189* - Have reached occupation ceiling for this programme year and no more invitations will be issued in the coming invitation rounds. Will have to wait until July 2015 for invitations (_provided no major IMMI rule changes effective July 2015_).


*Subclass 190* - In your EOI have you selected "NSW" as *Preferred locations within Australia*?


Have seen no posts from fellow forum members in last 1 week indicating that they have received Invite from NSW to apply for NSW SS Nomination.






AUS-PR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need some luck and advice from you all, below is my status of EOI and others. Just confuse that whether invitations are still flowing out or not:
> 
> 
> ------- EOI Invitations Awaited for June 04, 2015 --------x
> 
> Skilled - Subclass - 189 & 190 | Software Engineer - 261313
> 
> 22/05/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
> 27/05/2015 - ACS Outcome
> 26/05/2015 - PTE-A (7.0)
> 04/06/2015 - EOI Submitted 60 pts.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Next Steps
> XX/XX/2015 - Invite |
> XX/XX/2015 - App. submitted
> XX/XX/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
> XX/XX/2015 - Visa Grant
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> AUS-PR


----------



## AUS-PR

Jeeten#80 said:


> *For Occupation Code - 261313:*
> 
> 
> *Subclass 189* - Have reached occupation ceiling for this programme year and no more invitations will be issued in the coming invitation rounds. Will have to wait until July 2015 for invitations (_provided no major IMMI rule changes effective July 2015_).
> 
> 
> *Subclass 190* - In your EOI have you selected "NSW" as *Preferred locations within Australia*?
> 
> 
> Have seen no posts from fellow forum members in last 1 week indicating that they have received Invite from NSW to apply for NSW SS Nomination.


Thanks for the reply. 

Subclass 190 - In your EOI have you selected "NSW" as Preferred locations within Australia?

Yeah I have opted NSW (Sydney) also and I hope ceilings are not full.

Best Regards,
Tushar


----------



## Jaideep.karnik

Received my invite today at 19:45 IST Yuppie!!


----------



## afdalky

Great..anyways good luck with the remaining stages.



McCheater said:


> No prob.
> I have just put all the info in my signature


----------



## afdalky

Congrats.. 




Jaideep.karnik said:


> Received my invite today at 19:45 IST Yuppie!!


----------



## sepid

Got invitation. Chemical Engineer. 60points. EOI 1st May.


----------



## TIIIFFF

wait.. so they conducted the invitation without updating the report? 
Congrats to all got invited.


----------



## Here_to_fly

Jeeten#80 said:


> Congratulations & All The Best with VISA Stage !!!


Thanks Jeeten


----------



## msgforsunil

*Visa documents upload?*

Couple of questions.

1. During the visa application process, can the document(s) always be uploaded or is there any time period during which one will not be able to upload the document? If there a limitation, please provide more details on the same.

2. My Visa application status is "Application received", while the uploaded documents "progress" field has a value, "Received". As I understand the visa application status changes. Similary, does the status of "progress" field against each uploaded document change? If yes, then what are the possible values? Please share more information on this.

Thank you.


----------



## ajay1989

HI ,

I submitted my application for electronics engineer on 14th May with 60 points. Haven't got invitation. 
Have any one got invitation for electronics engineer with 60 points?


----------



## pendi

*form 80*

Hi Guys,

Can someone please advise me about form 80, I have applied for 189 visa and do I need form 80 or is not.

Thanks


----------



## redsato

Civil Engineering
EOI submitted on May 8, 60 points
didnt get invited


----------



## redsato

anybody that knows what period did the May 22 round cover? a source i heard is that someone got his April 23 EOI invited in that round.

And whose EOI submission is the latest in this June 5 round?


----------



## path_prasanna

Congrats and all the best for the guys who got the invite...


----------



## msgforsunil

*Form 80 filling?*

Can you please clarify as what needs to be filled for the below in form 80?

29 
Are you applying for a temporary visa? 

30 Do you have any proposed or booked travel for your departure from
Australia?

33 Will you stay at any other address?

34 Do you have any other addresses in Australia that have not been
declared at Question 18?

51 Does the employer/business have any other associated addresses?

52 Does the employer/business have an email address?


Thank you


----------



## path_prasanna

how many invites will be given throughout the year for each visa subclass
189-?
190-?
489-?


----------



## AUS-PR

Thanks and lets wish each other all the very best


----------



## redsato

could pepole pitch in to see who is the latest that got invited in the June 5 round?


----------



## TIIIFFF

redsato said:


> could pepole pitch in to see who is the latest that got invited in the June 5 round?


I guess is 1th May, I sumbitted @5th May for auditor, no invitation.


----------



## redsato

TIIIFFF said:


> I guess is 1th May, I sumbitted @5th May for auditor, no invitation.



Someone from the thread "EOI Submitted Club" says he was invited for his 60-point EOI submitted on April 23 during the May 22 round.

If the cut-off point for last night is May 1. Then that means this round only covered 8 days at best.

Jesus, that means they invited around 500 people last night.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations & All The Best with VISA Stage !!!




Jaideep.karnik said:


> Received my invite today at 19:45 IST Yuppie!!


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations & All The Best with VISA Stage !!!




sepid said:


> Got invitation. Chemical Engineer. 60points. EOI 1st May.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Skim through the following web-link for details:


*SkillSelect > Occupational ceilings (TAB)*





path_prasanna said:


> how many invites will be given throughout the year for each visa subclass
> 189-?
> 190-?
> 489-?


----------



## TIIIFFF

redsato said:


> Someone from the thread "EOI Submitted Club" says he was invited for his 60-point EOI submitted on April 23 during the May 22 round.
> 
> If the cut-off point for last night is May 1. Then that means this round only covered 8 days at best.
> 
> Jesus, that means they invited around 500 people last night.


I am not sure whether I am right or not, the latest I can see from this thread is 1st May. and in 22th May, just invited 750 people which you can see from gov't website.
still waiting for the report....

so the last round of 14-15 will be 19th June?


----------



## redsato

TIIIFFF said:


> I am not sure whether I am right or not, the latest I can see from this thread is 1st May. and in 22th May, just invited 750 people which you can see from gov't website.
> still waiting for the report....
> 
> so the last round of 14-15 will be 19th June?



I hope someone who submitted their 60-point EOI in between May 1 and May 5 could come in and say something, otherwise, we can never be sure about last night


----------



## Ecnediser_P

Submitted EOI on 26th May with 60 points for Registered Nurse NEC 254499 and nope not yet invited.


----------



## azimcuetcse01

Hi Experts,

Need advice. I had submitted CDR for assessment on 18March, case office started assessment from yesterday.

I got reply like this 

//" I noted you nominated ANZSCO 263312 Telecommunications Network Engineer as the occupation. However, your Bachelor is in Computer Science and Engineering, which did not provide enough underpinning knowledge to support you as Professional Telecommunications Engineer. Therefore, the potential outcome will be ANZSCO 233914 Engineering Technologist. Please let me know your awareness of this outcome to proceed. "
////


Since there is no way yo argue with EA team that I have been working in TELCO vendor (ZTE Corp) since 2007, I am afraid if outcome comes as "ANZSCO 233914 Engineering Technologist", am I still able to claim 15 points for my Bachelor Degree and 15 for my 8 years experience ?

Am I still able to claim 15 points for my Bachelor Degree and 15 for my 8 years experience if outcome comes as ""ANZSCO 233914 Engineering Technologist"" ?


----------



## brisbane_bound

Guys,
Please share if anyone with 60 points got the inivitation and had submitted EOi after 20th May


----------



## redsato

brisbane_bound said:


> Guys,
> Please share if anyone with 60 points got the inivitation and had submitted EOi after 20th May


You should really read the posts in this thread before you left a comment.


----------



## brisbane_bound

redsato said:


> You should really read the posts in this thread before you left a comment.


I have been actually..But you need to understand the situation buddy.
Unless Aus immi declares the official stats, this is the only way to find out.
And in dont see anyone replying for such question as mine...Cheers!!!

P.S if you have anything , could have shared that instead 
Also, read your posts as well , its really just a speculation..nothing solid TBH


----------



## geets

McCheater said:


> No prob.
> I have just put all the info in my signature


Congratulation McCheater... and all the best for your final step


----------



## geets

Here_to_fly said:


> Guys, Yes they actually Surprised ..
> 
> Got my invitation ..
> 
> Yoooooo... So Quick. Amazing


Congtrazz !!!* Best of luck for the next step !!*!


----------



## McCheater

geets said:


> Congratulation McCheater... and all the best for your final step


Thank you 
Good luck to you too and all other mates who just got the invitations in this round for the visa application


----------



## redsato

TIIIFFF said:


> I guess is 1th May, I sumbitted @5th May for auditor, no invitation.


I think you just missed it, @McCheater got invited, he was a 60-pointer who submitted on May 5.


----------



## redsato

McCheater said:


> Thank you
> Good luck to you too and all other mates who just got the invitations in this round for the visa application


Oh man, you are so lucky, I think there is a fellow here who is a 60-pointer just like you, he submitted EOI on May 5 just like you. But he didn't get invited this round. I guess the cut-off point is somewhere between you two.

Real Lucky.....


----------



## raman15091987

congrats to you.... who got invited...


----------



## Here_to_fly

geets said:


> Congtrazz !!!* Best of luck for the next step !!*!


Thanks Dear .. And same to you


----------



## ssangish

hey guys has anyone got an invite for 60 points 189- electronics engineer 2334
I have submitted eoi on 21/5/2015.


----------



## brisbane_bound

redsato said:


> Oh man, you are so lucky, I think there is a fellow here who is a 60-pointer just like you, he submitted EOI on May 5 just like you. But he didn't get invited this round. I guess the cut-off point is somewhere between you two.
> 
> Real Lucky.....


Hey,
Good to know that now we know the cut off date 
This is as close to the official one for 60 pointers..
BTW , when did you submit yours?


----------



## redsato

brisbane_bound said:


> Hey,
> Good to know that now we know the cut off date
> This is as close to the official one for 60 pointers..
> BTW , when did you submit yours?


May 8, so you know how anxious I am


----------



## brisbane_bound

redsato said:


> May 8, so you know how anxious I am


Wow!! you can be almost certain of getting it in the next round..probably 19th june unless immi decides to throw in a surprise again like this round 
All the best


----------



## Abhishek1984

Eoi submitted on 6th may with 60 point still no invition for social work


----------



## SqOats

With DIBP recent stunt, it gets interesting. So, 5 May seems to be the cut-down. Lets see if I get lucky in last round. Submitted on 12 May, 60 pointer. It looks really tight tough. 

Congrats to invitees and good luck to others.


----------



## Raghunan

Oh My Goodness!

A real surprise indeed from IMMI.

ALL THE VERY BEST GUYS!!

BTW, no invitations for me as well. Ofcourse, there are no slots for my code .



Jeeten#80 said:


> TIME to check EOI status in SkillSelect Account.
> 
> 
> IMMI has surprised ALL of us by conducting Invitation round on 5th instead of 12th (as per observed TREND).


----------



## R.P.G

Submitted my EOI with NSW state sponsor ship.

waiting game started for NSW invitation.


----------



## Ecnediser_P

My occupation has like 12500 slots and yet no invitation. Does that mean the overall quota for this financial year has been already filled?


----------



## vchandwani

Hi Guys/Gals,

Any idea when 22 May results will be uploaded and what are dated for June 2015 round. Please share if having any details for the same.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Lately IMMI hasn't been updating results for Invitation rounds as they have done in the past. Last 3 rounds results weren't updated within 8-10 days.


MOREOVER 22nd May results weren't declared BUT still they went ahead with the NEXT Invitation round on 5th June, which was a surprise to many of us.


Hope they wake up from their slumber soon and publish the results.




vchandwani said:


> Hi Guys/Gals,
> 
> Any idea when 22 May results will be uploaded and what are dated for June 2015 round. Please share if having any details for the same.


----------



## vchandwani

Thanks for the update. Hopefully they will update SOL on time.




Jeeten#80 said:


> Lately IMMI hasn't been updating results for Invitation rounds as they have done in the past. Last 3 rounds results weren't updated within 8-10 days.
> 
> 
> MOREOVER 22nd May results weren't declared BUT still they went ahead with the NEXT Invitation round on 5th June, which was a surprise to many of us.
> 
> 
> Hope they wake up from their slumber soon and publish the results.


----------



## najamgk

Hi All,

Is anyone experienced to get Bahrain PCC from Bahrain Embassy in Abu Dhabi U.A.E? I had a bad experienced and lady on reception was not helpful at all. They required to get finger scan on PCC request form from Abu Dhabi but no idea from where to get it.

Please advise if anyone has gone through from similar situation especially in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Have answered your post in another thread (see IF that helps):


*189 Visa Lodge 2015 Gang*






najamgk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is anyone experienced to get Bahrain PCC from Bahrain Embassy in Abu Dhabi U.A.E? I had a bad experienced and lady on reception was not helpful at all. They required to get finger scan on PCC request form from Abu Dhabi but no idea from where to get it.
> 
> Please advise if anyone has gone through from similar situation especially in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Publishing SOL updates (IF any) most probably shouldn't be a problem.


As they might have it ready by now.


BUT we never know until they share it officially.






vchandwani said:


> Thanks for the update. Hopefully they will update SOL on time.


----------



## tarekshabib

Guys,

any idea why the immi does not update the website, the current invitation tab refers to 8-may and next invitation rounds are 22-may.

also I saw a post saying that there was an invitation round on 5-Jun instead of 12-Jun. any source for this great news?

Thanks and best of luck for all


----------



## Jeeten#80

We are at the peril of DIPB, so would never know when they would be updating the results for 22 May and 05 June Invitation rounds.


Just have to play the waiting GAME.


Few people those who have received invite for 189 on 5th June have posted in few thread.





tarekshabib said:


> Guys,
> 
> any idea why the immi does not update the website, the current invitation tab refers to 8-may and next invitation rounds are 22-may.
> 
> also I saw a post saying that there was an invitation round on 5-Jun instead of 12-Jun. any source for this great news?
> 
> Thanks and best of luck for all


----------



## c0da

Can someone please tell me how often NSW sends out invites (190 visa)?

As far as I understand, DIBP usually invites twice a month (189 visa).

I submitted EOI with 55+5 points for NSW on 1 June (2212 External Auditor — plenty slots available), and I'm wondering how long it may take to get an invitation from NSW.


----------



## Jeeten#80

NSW invites based on EOI is an ongoing process, no fixed/scheduled dates LIKE SkillsSelect Invitation rounds.


Moreover it seems they have stopped sending Invites lately.


(*I would LIKE to be proved WRONG*, BUT no one has recently updated this forum regarding receiving an Invite from NSW for applying for SS Nomination).




c0da said:


> Can someone please tell me how often NSW sends out invites (190 visa)?
> 
> As far as I understand, DIBP usually invites twice a month (189 visa).
> 
> I submitted EOI with 55+5 points for NSW on 1 June (2212 External Auditor — plenty slots available), and I'm wondering how long it may take to get an invitation from NSW.


----------



## c0da

When do you think NSW stopped inviting? I'm pretty sure I've seen someone here who made EOI on 13 May and received an invitation on 20 May.


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

auslover said:


> HI guys,
> 
> As the EOI process has already started so i am starting this thread where people can share , Their EOi filing status and issues.
> 
> I Filed EOI today with 60 points



What is the process of job verification


----------



## Jeeten#80

May be after that or very recently.


It seems they have stopped issuing invites.


Just have to wait and see what others have observed.



c0da said:


> When do you think NSW stopped inviting? I'm pretty sure I've seen someone here who made EOI on 13 May and received an invitation on 20 May.


----------



## Xainta

Hi All,

Can anybody tell me that if there is a chance that i can get EOI skill select invitation for 189 or 190 (NSW) as i have logged EOI on 3rd June 2015 ? 

one can see my signatures for details.

Thanks in Advance





----------------------------------------------------------------
Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111 | ACS: Submitted 30/05/2015 - Received 2/06/2015 | EOI (65 points) EOI-189, 190(NSW) Lodged: 3/06/2015 | EOI invitation: ???


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

hello jeeten,

Please tell me how to mention employment details in EOI.
Like the employment which is deducted by ACS and which is acceptable as real experience .
How to divide it.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*HOW TO update your EOI as per ACS letter !*


REFER to my following post regarding *HOW TO update your EOI as per ACS letter* to *AVOID Over-claiming points AND DIRECT VISA REFUSAL and NO REFUND*.



*EOI Update to Avoid Over-claiming of Points | Visa-Refusal IF Over-claimed Points*






Guriqbal Singh said:


> hello jeeten,
> 
> Please tell me how to mention employment details in EOI.
> Like the employment which is deducted by ACS and which is acceptable as real experience .
> How to divide it.


----------



## Sameer1626

Guriqbal Singh said:


> hello jeeten,
> 
> Please tell me how to mention employment details in EOI.
> Like the employment which is deducted by ACS and which is acceptable as real experience .
> How to divide it.


Hi,

the one which is rejected by ACS will be shown as "NOT RELEVANT" and the date from which they assessed your occupation as relevant will be marked as "RELEVANT"


----------



## R.P.G

-- Delete--


----------



## walktheplank

*SA*

Received my SA invite on June 2nd. Thanks to this forum i have started preparing my checklist for my visa application.



Regards,

Sid


Skilled - Subclass - 190 | Corporate Service Manager - 132111
________________________________________

First Thought : 05/03/2014
IELTS: 12/08/2014 (7.5+)
Vetasses Advisory : 2/12/2014
Vetasses Lodged : 16/12/2014
Vetasses Positive : 13/05/2015
EOI /Skillset: 19/05/2015 (SA) - 65pts
SA Invitation Received : 02/06/2015


Next Steps :

Visa Application: ???; Medical: ???, PCC : ???; CO Assigned: ???; Visa Grant ???


----------



## chem14

Hi can somebody help me to my query, I have submitted my EOI since February but until now I have not recieved yet invitation from NSW under visa 190.

My claim points is only 60 including the state sponsorship. I am a chemical engineer and assessed by Eng. Australia already. My IELTS as follow : S : 8.0, R : 6.5, W : 6.5, S : 6.5 OB : 7 (competent)

I am quite worried that I may not be invited when June is finished. Anybody out there who has the same situation as mine?


----------



## Sim12

Hello everyone i am new to this forum i have submitted my eoi on 15 may in 2631 in 489 fs any guesses when i get invited


----------



## Sim12

Anyone got invite on 5 june in 489 fs


----------



## Abhishek1984

Can anyone help submitted Eoi on 6th may still no invitation..is 11th june 1st round or 5th..60 point in 2725


----------



## msgforsunil

sunilkchopra said:


> It is always a confusing question. There are few things which you have to consider.
> 
> 1. Cost of entire process.
> 2. Whether you are eligible as per there skillset requirement
> 3. Whether you can acclimatize to weather or not (Specially Canada )
> 4. Visa process time is more or less same for both the countries but I feel Australian process is less complicated and easy to understand.
> 5. My brother in law is in Canada and as per him there are hardly any white collar jobs.


Interesting points. Thanks, sunilkchopra


----------



## ajay1989

*Guess for visa effect date for next draw (last in this migration year)*

HI All,

I submitted my EOI on May 14 for Electronics Engineer with 60 points. 

From the previous trends,

May 8 - Visa effect date 14th April
May 22 - From this forum I latest visa effect date I can find is April 24
June 5 - From this forum I latest visa effect date I can find is May 5

So I guess for next round the date may be around May 15.

Hope I get the invitation next round


----------



## DeepakT

c0da said:


> Can someone please tell me how often NSW sends out invites (190 visa)?
> 
> As far as I understand, DIBP usually invites twice a month (189 visa).
> 
> I submitted EOI with 55+5 points for NSW on 1 June (2212 External Auditor — plenty slots available), and I'm wondering how long it may take to get an invitation from NSW.


one of my friends recently got an invite from NSW. Even his points are 55+5 and I think they sent him a nomination 20 days after the invitation.


----------



## R.P.G

DeepakT said:


> one of my friends recently got an invite from NSW. Even his points are 55+5 and I think they sent him a nomination 20 days after the invitation.


what is his occupation code?

(i submitted my EOI for software engineer code on 6th June with 65 points.)


----------



## DeepakT

R.P.G said:


> what is his occupation code?
> 
> (i submitted my EOI for software engineer code on 6th June with 65 points.)


His occupation code is 2611


----------



## BTNIFTY

Jeeten#80 said:


> May be after that or very recently.
> 
> 
> It seems they have stopped issuing invites.
> 
> 
> Just have to wait and see what others have observed.


I agree. I applied on 18 May with 60+5 points ... still waiting !!
Business Analyst 26111 | IELTS 10 points (overall 8.5)


----------



## pawanverma

Hi guys, 

What a wonderful place it is. I am a novice and this is my first post and i am looking for expert help.

My case : I have applied for EOI in March and claimed 60 points in Business Analyst category. Obviously, ceiling reached and I didn't get an invite. I then completed one year in June and revised my EOI and claimed 65 points.

Now, I would like to know by when can I expect to get invite ? Is it possible to get it by first or second week of July or it would be first come and first serve and since I applied in June, I will receive invite only later even though I am claiming more points now. I am just wondering - did I do wrong thing by updating my EOI because of which my earlier EOI was applicable since March is now applicable from June 

Thanks for killing this anxiety.

Thanks for your help,
Pawan


----------



## Jeeten#80

Have answered you in another thread:


*261111-261112 ICT Business and System analysts EOI Tracking*




pawanverma said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What a wonderful place it is. I am a novice and this is my first post and i am looking for expert help.
> 
> My case : I have applied for EOI in March and claimed 60 points in Business Analyst category. Obviously, ceiling reached and I didn't get an invite. I then completed one year in June and revised my EOI and claimed 65 points.
> 
> Now, I would like to know by when can I expect to get invite ? Is it possible to get it by first or second week of July or it would be first come and first serve and since I applied in June, I will receive invite only later even though I am claiming more points now. I am just wondering - did I do wrong thing by updating my EOI because of which my earlier EOI was applicable since March is now applicable from June
> 
> Thanks for killing this anxiety.
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> Pawan


----------



## pawanverma

*Thanks*

Thank you sir



Jeeten#80 said:


> Have answered you in another thread:


----------



## TIIIFFF

McCheater said:


> Thank you
> Good luck to you too and all other mates who just got the invitations in this round for the visa application


Hi McCheater,
Congrats...I am submitted same major with you-external auditor.. could you tell me exactly time you submitted your eoi? 

Hope there still some left for the next round which I will invited....


----------



## TIIIFFF

redsato said:


> I think you just missed it, @McCheater got invited, he was a 60-pointer who submitted on May 5.


Yes, I think so.... 

Hope there are still some left for next round.... waiting for report....so annoying


----------



## susmithaburra

Hi guys

I have lodged my 190 NSW PR applicatio on May 20.. Software Engineer.. I received the NSW nomination a few days before i submitted...
I am still uploading the documents... so far no CO assigned...
I know the quota has reached and there wont be any Grants until july.... but i am still unsure whats the deadline to upload the docs?


----------



## ndhal

*EOI result waiting*

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI on 21st May,2015 for ANZSCO code as 261313 claiming 60 points.

When can i aspect my result out for EOI.Counting on fingers for no. of days passed.

Please respond


----------



## afdalky

Hi susmithaburra, 

Upload the documents at the earliest, usually it takes not more than 2 months to get a CO assigned.Only 189 has stopped processing for software engineers for this FY i guess. Since you are in 190 category the Visa grant is under state.

Regards
Afdal




susmithaburra said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have lodged my 190 NSW PR applicatio on May 20.. Software Engineer.. I received the NSW nomination a week before i submitted...
> I am still uploading the documents... so far no CO assigned...
> I know the quota has reached and there wont be any Grants until july.... but i am still unsure whats the deadline to upload the docs?


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi Nidhal.
If you have submitted under VISA type 189 with 60 points I think you may be invited in September or last round of August.

Note that there are many people who have submitted before you for 2613 with 60 points and I can also see many people with 65 and 70 points waiting for an invite. So it may be a long wait. All the best.



ndhal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 21st May,2015 for ANZSCO code as 261313 claiming 60 points.
> 
> When can i aspect my result out for EOI.Counting on fingers for no. of days passed.
> 
> Please respond


----------



## afdalky

Hi ndhal,
2613 quota got exhausted for the current FY. Aus immi will re start the process with a fresh quota starting this July(Hopefully there are no major rule changes this time). Since you applied on May 21, people from March 28th is there in the que for the same job code 
With 60 points. So probably you might have to wait till August second sitting or September sitting to get an invite.

Mean time you can improve the English score to relodge the EOI with a higher score so that your invitation may consider in the July round itself. AFAIK candidates with 65+ score will b considered no matter when they submitted.

Ps. I am in the same situation submitted EOI with 60 points for 2613, but 40 days before yours, not gonna improve my score.. waiting patiently for my chance.

Beat wishes

Afdal



ndhal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 21st May,2015 for ANZSCO code as 261313 claiming 60 points.
> 
> When can i aspect my result out for EOI.Counting on fingers for no. of days passed.
> 
> Please respond


----------



## azimcuetcse01

Dear Experts, 

*Issue-1: *
I had submitted my assessment on 18th March, and today received the outcome under ANZSCO-233914. But EA did not put any comment related to my experience, where I had submitted all reference letters from my current and former employer. 

Note: I had not applied for "Additional Services" during EA Assessment Application. 

Since there are no comments related to my work experience in the assessment outcome, am I still able to claim points in EOI? Or Is it mandatory to assess experience form assessing authority to claim point !!

*Issue-2:*
While completing the EOI form, page-6, my institute name is more than 40character where EOI-system allows only 40. What should I do?

My subject is "Computer Science and Engineering", EA assessed it as Bachelor degree level. So, under qualification level may I select "Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology" or need to select "Other qualification or award recognized by assessing authority"

Please help


----------



## susmithaburra

hey afdal,

thanks for your reply. yes i have completed meds and uploaded all the docs except my hubbys pcc which requires letter from CO. someone else on the aussie group said planning levels have reached for this year over all quota for migration...
even i thought 190 is not bound to that... i hope you are right... lets see  





afdalky said:


> Hi susmithaburra,
> 
> Upload the documents at the earliest, usually it takes not more than 2 months to get a CO assigned.Only 189 has stopped processing for software engineers for this FY i guess. Since you are in 190 category the Visa grant is under state.
> 
> Regards
> Afdal


----------



## Jeeten#80

You may upload your Documents until your application is freezed by CO for processing.


ALSO after CO allocation IF he/she requires /finds additional documents /that some documents are missing THEN he/she will give you another 28 days to upload those documents. _This 28 days deadline may be extended further._





susmithaburra said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have lodged my 190 NSW PR applicatio on May 20.. Software Engineer.. I received the NSW nomination a few days before i submitted...
> I am still uploading the documents... so far no CO assigned...
> I know the quota has reached and there wont be any Grants until july.... but i am still unsure whats the deadline to upload the docs?


----------



## susmithaburra

Thanks jeeten,
Fingers crossed now till CO allocation  



Jeeten#80 said:


> You may upload your Documents until your application is freezed by CO for processing.
> 
> 
> ALSO after CO allocation IF he/she requires /finds additional documents /that some documents are missing THEN he/she will give you another 28 days to upload those documents. _This 28 days deadline may be extended further._


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Not Exactly!*


VISA GRANTS for 189/190 both have been delayed due to VISA Cap for THIS FY.


MANY 189/190 applicants have received DELAY emails from CO. These applications have been batched for processing in July 2015.


ANY further 189/190 VISA GRANTS would ONLY be processed from JULY 2015 on-wards.




afdalky said:


> Hi susmithaburra,
> 
> Upload the documents at the earliest, usually it takes not more than 2 months to get a CO assigned.Only 189 has stopped processing for software engineers for this FY i guess. Since you are in 190 category the Visa grant is under state.
> 
> Regards
> Afdal





susmithaburra said:


> hey afdal,
> 
> thanks for your reply. yes i have completed meds and uploaded all the docs except my hubbys pcc which requires letter from CO. someone else on the aussie group said  planning levels have reached for this year over all quota for migration...
> even i thought 190 is not bound to that... i hope you are right... lets see





susmithaburra said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have lodged my 190 NSW PR applicatio on May 20.. Software Engineer.. I received the NSW nomination a few days before i submitted...
> I am still uploading the documents... so far no CO assigned...
> I know the quota has reached and there wont be any Grants until july.... but i am still unsure whats the deadline to upload the docs?


----------



## SqOats

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> *Issue-1: *
> I had submitted my assessment on 18th March, and today received the outcome under ANZSCO-233914. But EA did not put any comment related to my experience, where I had submitted all reference letters from my current and former employer.
> 
> Note: I had not applied for "Additional Services" during EA Assessment Application.
> 
> Since there are no comments related to my work experience in the assessment outcome, am I still able to claim points in EOI? Or Is it mandatory to assess experience form assessing authority to claim point !!
> 
> *Issue-2:*
> While completing the EOI form, page-6, my institute name is more than 40character where EOI-system allows only 40. What should I do?
> 
> My subject is "Computer Science and Engineering", EA assessed it as Bachelor degree level. So, under qualification level may I select "Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology" or need to select "Other qualification or award recognized by assessing authority"
> 
> Please help


Issue 1 - It is because you didnt ask for experience assessment. It is an additional service and to be paid separately. It is NOT MANDATORY and you can still claim points for your experience in EOI. Just make sure the job is relevant to your assessed occupation code. Finally, your CO has the authority to grant you points.

Also, you still can apply for this additional service though. Its upto you. LOTS OF ENGINEERS DONT GET THE EXPERIENCE ASSESSED AND DONT FACE ANY ISSUES. I myself didnt get it assessed but yet to see the consequences . 

Issue 2- Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology would be fine.

Goodluck


----------



## susmithaburra

Yes a few guys told me this too ..they have received delay email from CO... migration planning levels have reached for all visas.....




Jeeten#80 said:


> VISA GRANTS for 189/190 both have been delayed due to VISA Cap for THIS FY.
> 
> 
> MANY 189/190 applicants have received DELAY emails from CO. These applications have been batched for processing in July 2015.
> 
> 
> ANY further 189/190 VISA GRANTS would ONLY be processed from JULY 2015 on-wards.


----------



## shivha1988

subscribing


----------



## azimcuetcse01

Many many thanks for the reply.

How to apply for "additional service" separately. Because I already have the outcome once without the experience assessed.


----------



## SqOats

Your welcome. Pls avoid double posting. Already replied at below link

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...neer-australia-processing-time-frame-291.html


----------



## Jeeten#80

*| June Invitation Round Dates for SkillSelect |*


Following is a quote from DIBP regarding *22nd MAY 2015 Invitation round results delay* and *June Invitation round dates*:




> Due to technical issue we have been unable to update our report on immigration website but we are in the process of publishing results for 22 May 2015 as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> *June Invitation Round Dates for SkillSelect*


----------



## Deepak yr

*hey*

Hello Friends,

I have applied for the EOI on 22 May 2015 with 65 points for occupation 261313. 

when Can I expect to get an invitation ?

Skilled - Subclass 190 | Software Engineer - 261313

March 2014 - Engineers Australia Skills Assessment Application Submitted
30/05/2014 - ACS Outcome Positive
18/03/2015 - PTE Results (L-70, R-74, W-74, S-70 | Overall - 72)
22/05/2015 - EOI Submitted 65 points with NSW as preference.


Thanks!:


----------



## Raghunan

Wow, Good find Jeetendra!



Jeeten#80 said:


> Following is a quote from DIBP regarding *22nd MAY 2015 Invitation round results delay* and *June Invitation round dates*:


----------



## cyrilcm

Jeeten#80 said:


> Following is a quote from DIBP regarding *22nd MAY 2015 Invitation round results delay* and *June Invitation round dates*:


thanks, for the information. can you pls. clarify if the applicants selected rounds would received the invitation in their email already and they have delay only in updating the website with the results. I have submitted EOI in 489/190 visa waiting for the results.


----------



## bharathyku

Hi All
Is it wise to apply for 190 NSW for 261313? I have 70 points, EOI updated on June 1st. My concern is if there would be any major changes in the IMMI requirements. Or do you think I should just wait. It has been a long wait after rejection from Vic. Please advise.


----------



## azimcuetcse01

Have submitted EOI today under ANZSCO-233914, cat 189 with score 60 only.

GOD knows when my invitation would come.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Hello All,

Got my PTE scores and finally I managed 79 and above in all sections.

Now I can claim 20 points and apply with 65 points.

I read that the first round for this month is already done and the next is scheduled for 19th June.

My agent has already updated my EOI and applied for 190 and 189 both.

What are my chances of getting the invite in the 2nd round


----------



## Jeeten#80

Those who are selected for 189/489 sub-classes would receive an Invitation Email from DIBP.


PLUS EOI status also changes almost IMMEDIATELY to INVITED from SUBMITTED.






cyrilcm said:


> thanks, for the information. can you pls. clarify if the applicants selected rounds would received the invitation in their email already and they have delay only in updating the website with the results. I have submitted EOI in 489/190 visa waiting for the results.


----------



## azimcuetcse01

What is the benefit to select 189 and 190 both? I don't want to limit my working area thus has been chosen 189.

Selecting 190, might be able to get additional 5points, score=65, higher chance to faster Inviation/VISA !!


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF you have received an INVITE from NSW,

THEN go ahead and lodge your NSW SS Nomination Application ELSE wait.

As there are changes THAT your NSW SS Nomination Application would be processed before July.




bharathyku said:


> Hi All
> Is it wise to apply for 190 NSW for 261313? I have 70 points, EOI updated on June 1st. My concern is if there would be any major changes in the IMMI requirements. Or do you think I should just wait. It has been a long wait after rejection from Vic. Please advise.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Can any one help me in regards to Partner/spouse visa?*

Dear all,

Good evening! Hope everyone is doing well. I am a permanent resident holding 189 visa who has been living in australia for over a year. Recently, i have come to India and got married and i am planning to apply for partner visa for my wife. I would like to know some information about Partner and would appreciate you if you could share with me some details.

Well, as of now, i am India and will move to Perth on 31st July. I checked and found that there are two ways for me to lodge Partner visa that are shown below.

1. If i am applying from outside australia, the visa process to get PR for my wife has two steps.
Temp visa-subclass 309 and then after two years, PR visa-subclass 100
2. If i am applying from within australia, visa process has also two steps to go through.
Temp visa-subclass 820 and then PR visa-subclass 801

My doubts are:

1.Which one is the quick process to get Temp visa to my wife? Or are the processing times for both ways (Temp 309 and 820) one and the same?

2. What is the first step to begin with?

3. Is it essential for my wife to sit for IELTS and pass with at least 4.5 overall bands?

4. What is the list of documents to attach with visa application?

Your response is highly appreciated

Regards,

Steve (Sathi)


----------



## msgforsunil

*Filled Form 80: Extract all pages except signature page?*

Should I print the entire Form 80(18 pages), sign and then scan all the pages? Is there is any alternative?

Could not extract all the pages(from a filled-in form) except signature page(#17) into a new PDF.

Please help.

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## bharathyku

Thank you Jeeten as always for your prompt reply. I have not yet applied for NSW because my agent suggested not to stating that it will involve extra cost and time. But I am a bit concerned because of the potential changes in IMMI rules.


----------



## ManpreetK

Hi all,

I was going through other threads people have been contacted by CO within 40-50 days for additional documents and then got delay email.
I have filed my visa on 10th April(65points) 261313 code through consultant. But no communication of any sort. Already 60 days. 
As many people as saying that 189/190 Visa CAP is reached. But, since those who are invited for 189(that also has a CAP, right - no. of invitations to be sent for each occupation). Is that not the same as no. of Visas to be granted.?
If we have lodged application after invite, shouldnt it be processed as per timelines. Why all of a sudden there is Visa Cap and delay emails. 
Probably i am not aware of this. Has it happened in earlier years as well.?

Does it mean Visa processing will now start after 1st July. ? Will it be point basis or first come first basis.
As far as i know it should be first come first basis 

Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## Sameer1626

msgforsunil said:


> Should I print the entire Form 80(18 pages), sign and then scan all the pages? Is there is any alternative?
> 
> Could not extract all the pages(from a filled-in form) except signature page(#17) into a new PDF.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


Hi Sunil,

I hope you must have paid for your visa (please update the same in your signature as well), All the very best for the Golden mail :boxing:

For form 80, you have two options :

1- Either fill the form 80 in PDF itself and then print the same and sign it and then scan and upload it

2- OR print the form fill it up with the Pen in block letters and scan the same and upload it


----------



## naman_mehra

I have uploaded the EoI on 28/5/15. PCC should be done after the invitation is recieved and same for medicals, right?

Also, I had a query regarding reference letter. Will the same do like was needed for ACS? Here they have mentioned contact details of the person signing the reference and it was not needed for ACS and hence is not present


----------



## msgforsunil

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi Sunil,
> 
> I hope you must have paid for your visa (please update the same in your signature as well), All the very best for the Golden mail :boxing:
> 
> For form 80, you have two options :
> 
> 1- Either fill the form 80 in PDF itself and then print the same and sign it and then scan and upload it
> 
> 2- OR print the form fill it up with the Pen in block letters and scan the same and upload it


Thanks Sameer. Primarily, I was trying to avoid printing and scanning all the 18 pages.

Yes, I had paid the Visa fee and will update my signature.


----------



## ManpreetK

naman_mehra said:


> I have uploaded the EoI on 28/5/15. PCC should be done after the invitation is recieved and same for medicals, right?
> 
> Also, I had a query regarding reference letter. Will the same do like was needed for ACS? Here they have mentioned contact details of the person signing the reference and it was not needed for ACS and hence is not present


Yes as far as i know. Once you get invitation and have lodged your Visa and uploaded all the documents. Then only you get your PCC and medicals done.
The same reference letter will work, as i had the signature done on the statutory declaration i gave for ACS and the same one i used in EOI as well.


----------



## redsato

Could someone tell me if all the supporting documents for the 189 visa application have to be colour copied and notarised, or just have them scanned and uploaded will do ?


----------



## sunilkchopra

redsato said:


> Could someone tell me if all the supporting documents for the 189 visa application have to be colour copied and notarised, or just have them scanned and uploaded will do ?


It is either colored scan or notrized


----------



## ManpreetK

Hi all,
Just wanted to have your thoughts.

I was going through other threads people have been contacted by CO within 40-50 days for additional documents and then got delay email.
I have filed my visa on 10th April(65points) 261313 code through consultant. But no communication of any sort. Already 60 days. 
As many people as saying that 189/190 Visa CAP is reached. But, since those who are invited for 189(that also has a CAP, right - no. of invitations to be sent for each occupation). Is that not the same as no. of Visas to be granted.?
If we have lodged application after invite, shouldnt it be processed as per timelines. Why all of a sudden there is Visa Cap and delay emails. 
Probably i am not aware of this. Has it happened in earlier years as well.?

Does it mean Visa processing will now start after 1st July. ? Will it be point basis or first come first basis.
As far as i know it should be first come first basis 

Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## Jeeten#80

JUST fill ALL pages of FORM 80 online and THEN print ONLY the signature page (Page #17).

Sign it AND then scan it and merge it with the Original Form 80 and Delete the unsigned Page #17.

***Use PDFill Free PDF Tools to do this.






msgforsunil said:


> Should I print the entire Form 80(18 pages), sign and then scan all the pages? Is there is any alternative?
> 
> Could not extract all the pages(from a filled-in form) except signature page(#17) into a new PDF.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF your ORIGINALS are in COLOR then just Color scan them.


IF your ORIGINALS are in Black & White THEN get them certified (the stamp must be in color) AND THEN color scan these certified documents.


MOREOVER I have read somewhere THAT in the IMMI account you are guided in terms of which documents are to be just Color Scanned .. OR .. Certified AND THEN Color scanned.




redsato said:


> Could someone tell me if all the supporting documents for the 189 visa application have to be colour copied and notarised, or just have them scanned and uploaded will do ?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Read the following regarding VISA Cap.


*VISA Cap*


For other queries, just skim through this thread and other similar threads for answers.



ManpreetK said:


> Hi all,
> Just wanted to have your thoughts.
> 
> I was going through other threads people have been contacted by CO within 40-50 days for additional documents and then got delay email.
> I have filed my visa on 10th April(65points) 261313 code through consultant. But no communication of any sort. Already 60 days.
> As many people as saying that 189/190 Visa CAP is reached. But, since those who are invited for 189(that also has a CAP, right - no. of invitations to be sent for each occupation). Is that not the same as no. of Visas to be granted.?
> If we have lodged application after invite, shouldnt it be processed as per timelines. Why all of a sudden there is Visa Cap and delay emails.
> Probably i am not aware of this. Has it happened in earlier years as well.?
> 
> Does it mean Visa processing will now start after 1st July. ? Will it be point basis or first come first basis.
> As far as i know it should be first come first basis
> 
> Thanks,
> Manpreet


----------



## Jeeten#80

REFER to my following post regarding the BEST time for PCC and MEDICALS.


*IED into Australia most of the times depends on PCC and MEDICALS date*


IMO the same reference letters used for your ACS skills assessment should work.





naman_mehra said:


> I have uploaded the EoI on 28/5/15. PCC should be done after the invitation is recieved and same for medicals, right?
> 
> Also, I had a query regarding reference letter. Will the same do like was needed for ACS? Here they have mentioned contact details of the person signing the reference and it was not needed for ACS and hence is not present


----------



## Sameer1626

sunilkchopra said:


> It is either colored scan or notrized


Hi Sunil,

if you are talking about the visa lodgment then as jeeten said you can go for the colored scan if your documents are not black and white.

But to be on a safer side i would suggest you to spend INR 1000 more to get the same notarised (i hope this wont make a big difference in our pockets as we are already end up spending too much for our *AUSTRALIAN DREAMZZ...ZZZZZ)*

Also in visa lodgment page when you click on the guidelines button i.e. question mark next to the question you will be asked to provide the "*true and certified copies"*

All the best!!


----------



## redsato

Jeeten#80 said:


> IF your ORIGINALS are in COLOR then just Color scan them.
> 
> 
> IF your ORIGINALS are in Black & White THEN get them certified (the stamp must be in color) AND THEN color scan these certified documents.
> 
> 
> MOREOVER I have read somewhere THAT in the IMMI account you are guided in terms of which documents are to be just Color Scanned .. OR .. Certified AND THEN Color scanned.



Thanks, Jeeten#80 ! I don't know how this forum could manage without you


----------



## bobo2209

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum and this is my first post. Hello to everyone, and hope you guys have a good day.

I lodged my EOI on 22/5/2015 under auditor, for 60 points, and I haven't got anything since then, Do you guys know when I might get the invitation?

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thanks for your kind words.

IF not me then someone else would have stepped in.


I'm just doing this now as I have some free time due to my career beak. Soon I might take up some job offer (in Pune) and won't be able to dedicate this much time to this forum.

THAT time someone else would step in for me (*BUT now also there are many who are doing a great job*).


*MOREOVER I don't want others to suffer at the hands of Agents as I did.* I had taken up services of an agent for my PR BUT after ACS I snapped my contract with them. As they weren't transparent in what they were doing.


PLUS I have gained immense knowledge regarding the processes AND I'm ready to file my VISA when I get the INVITE :fingerscrossed:.





redsato said:


> Thanks, Jeeten#80 ! I don't know how this forum could manage without you


----------



## sadhana12

Hello Jeetendra,

I am also having issue with my MARA registered agent.He is not ready to share the SkillSelect ID and password nor the email details through which he submitted my EOI.

Also his responses on all my e-mails are extremely delayed.
The sad part is I have already made the complete payment to him.
Heavily dependent on this forum on any updates regarding EOI invites for 190 (NSW) and 189
__________________*
Visa: 189;190
Occupation: 261313- Software Engineer;*
ACS Applied :22/May/15
+ve: Assessment :27/May/15 ;
PTE-A: 28/May/15; PTE-A Score: (10)
EOI Sub.(60 Pts): 04/Jun/15;
Invited: XXX;
Visa Lodged: XXXX;
PCC-India: XXX
Medicals: XXX;
CO Contact:
Grant:

Please advise!!
Warm regards.


----------



## Jeeten#80

IDEALLY he should share the SkillSelect account details with you (BUT have read here that few Agents don't share it, NOT sure IF there is any Agent login similar to ImmiAccount. IF this is the case THEN he won't share the details).


IF agents office is located in your City THEN walk into the office and sort it out. Ask him to share your EOI account screen print along-with following:

* EOI Details sheet
* EOI Points Breakdown

Else not sure what you could do.



sadhana12 said:


> Hello Jeetendra,
> 
> I am also having issue with my MARA registered agent.He is not ready to share the SkillSelect ID and password nor the email details through which he submitted my EOI.
> 
> Also his responses on all my e-mails are extremely delayed.
> The sad part is I have already made the complete payment to him.
> Heavily dependent on this forum on any updates regarding EOI invites for 190 (NSW) and 189
> __________________*
> Visa: 189;190
> Occupation: 261313- Software Engineer;*
> ACS Applied :22/May/15
> +ve: Assessment :27/May/15 ;
> PTE-A: 28/May/15; PTE-A Score: (10)
> EOI Sub.(60 Pts): 04/Jun/15;
> Invited: XXX;
> Visa Lodged: XXXX;
> PCC-India: XXX
> Medicals: XXX;
> CO Contact:
> Grant:
> 
> Please advise!!
> Warm regards.


----------



## hussey14

hi everyone!!
i submitted EOI on 26-05-2015. i had 60 points and applied for 189. relevant skill was engineering technologist. how many chances are there that i get an invite on 12th June. or how much time should i expect to get an invite within?? plz guide


----------



## hussey14

i have visited a lot of forums and still couldn't find the answer that "" how many invites are given to each category in a single round???"" say 1000 invitations and 100 professions then will each of the SOL category will get 10 invites?? plz guide


----------



## R.P.G

sadhana12 said:


> Hello Jeetendra,
> 
> I am also having issue with my MARA registered agent.He is not ready to share the SkillSelect ID and password nor the email details through which he submitted my EOI.
> 
> Also his responses on all my e-mails are extremely delayed.
> The sad part is I have already made the complete payment to him.
> Heavily dependent on this forum on any updates regarding EOI invites for 190 (NSW) and 189
> __________________*
> Visa: 189;190
> Occupation: 261313- Software Engineer;*
> ACS Applied :22/May/15
> +ve: Assessment :27/May/15 ;
> PTE-A: 28/May/15; PTE-A Score: (10)
> EOI Sub.(60 Pts): 04/Jun/15;
> Invited: XXX;
> Visa Lodged: XXXX;
> PCC-India: XXX
> Medicals: XXX;
> CO Contact:
> Grant:
> 
> Please advise!!
> Warm regards.



this is insane..who is that agent..from which location you are?

as Jeeten suggested, walk in to the office and check it yourself. They should share those details. I submitted my EOI(NSW,65 points, software engineer) on 6th June, and she shared log in details with me.


----------



## azimcuetcse01

I have submitted my EOI yesterday myself, but till now haven't received any notification * email * from SkillSelect.

However, I can see the EOI submission success "Correspondance ID: xxxx, Your EOI has been submitted" noted from "Correspondance Tab". While, "EOI home page" TAB is showing "View EOI", "View points breakdown", "Date of effect (09/06/2015)" etc. View EOI showing summary EOI application in PDF format and "View points breakdown" showing total claimed points is 60.

Is it a successful EOI submission, without getting any EOI submission confirmation emails from SkillSelect?


----------



## Jeeten#80

You won't be getting any notification email from SkillSelect after submitting your EOI.


Many people haven't received any notification email. NOT sure IF people do get it.


The "Correspondence Tab" reference letter should be enough proof of your EOI submission PLUS the EOI status.




azimcuetcse01 said:


> I have submitted my EOI yesterday myself, but till now haven't received any notification * email * from SkillSelect.
> 
> However, I can see the EOI submission success "Correspondance ID: xxxx, Your EOI has been submitted" noted from "Correspondance Tab". While, "EOI home page" TAB is showing "View EOI", "View points breakdown", "Date of effect (09/06/2015)" etc. View EOI showing summary EOI application in PDF format and "View points breakdown" showing total claimed points is 60.
> 
> Is it a successful EOI submission, without getting any EOI submission confirmation emails from SkillSelect?


----------



## SqOats

hussey14 said:


> hi everyone!!
> i submitted EOI on 26-05-2015. i had 60 points and applied for 189. relevant skill was engineering technologist. how many chances are there that i get an invite on 12th June. or how much time should i expect to get an invite within?? plz guide


Looking at your submission, it seems difficult to get the invite on 19 June i-e last round of the year.

Only 500 invites were given during last round i-e on 5 june and remaining 500 will be given on 19 june. Usually they start with 1250 invites per round but it changes as rounds come to an end. e.g invites came down to 1000, 750 and now 500. You can get this information from skillselect website under Invitation Rounds tab.

Regarding how many invites are given per occupation per round. You can simply get this info by subtracting current OCCUPATION CEILINGS from the previous round occupation cilings. You will get the numbers of how many invites were given per occupation.


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hi Hussey,
The June SkillSelect Invitation rounds will be held on 5 June 2015 and 19 June 2015. The details of the round are provided below:

5 June 2015

Visa subclass Maximum number 

Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) 500 
Skilled – Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 50 

19 June 2015

Visa subclass Maximum number 

Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) 500 
Skilled – Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 50 

So there wil be no invitation rounds on the 12th. When the Invitation rounds information for 22 May or 5th Jun is updated you can see how many invitations were sent for your occupation.



hussey14 said:


> hi everyone!!
> i submitted EOI on 26-05-2015. i had 60 points and applied for 189. relevant skill was engineering technologist. how many chances are there that i get an invite on 12th June. or how much time should i expect to get an invite within?? plz guide


----------



## azimcuetcse01

While I was checking the current and next rounds of Invitation, the system still showing current is on 8May and next round is on 22May.

Seen System was last updated on 21May.

Is there anything wrong in SkillSelet system!!


----------



## batcoder0619

azimcuetcse01 said:


> While I was checking the current and next rounds of Invitation, the system still showing current is on 8May and next round is on 22May.
> 
> Seen System was last updated on 21May.
> 
> Is there anything wrong in SkillSelet system!!


Please see below link for more info:
June Invitation Round Dates for SkillSelect » SkillSelect Support

*Due to technical issue we have been unable to update our report on immigration website but we are in the process of publishing results for 22 May 2015 as soon as possible.*


----------



## Jeeten#80

*June Invitation Round Dates for SkillSelect*



> *REFER to following excerpt from above IMMI website:*
> 
> Due to technical issue we have been unable to update our report on immigration website but we are in the process of publishing results for 22 May 2015 as soon as possible.






azimcuetcse01 said:


> While I was checking the current and next rounds of Invitation, the system still showing current is on 8May and next round is on 22May.
> 
> Seen System was last updated on 21May.
> 
> Is there anything wrong in SkillSelet system!!


----------



## SqOats

hussey14 said:


> thanku for your reply. many things got clear, can u please tell how much time should i expect to get an invite within??.. if i wont be getting an invite even on 19th june then what are the chances that i get an invite in july rounds???


Your welcome.

If you dont get it on 19 june then it will be further delayed provided your occupation stays in SOL list in next year. The reason is that when ceilings will be reset for next year, they are people e.g with 70 points software engineers who are awaiting invite but cant get it because ceilings are met. So upon resetting the ceilings, they will be first to get the invite. Also there are 60 pointers of the occupations whose ceilings are met, who submitted EOI back in March, April. They will be in queue too.

Hence, You might have to wait till second round of Aug or even sept to get the invite. In a meantime, you can also try to improve your score by retaking IELTS/PTE in order to jump the queue.


----------



## BTNIFTY

Jeeten#80 said:


> No need for going for re-assessment with ACS.
> 
> 
> AT the time of VISA stage, you might have to prove to CO that you are doing the same R&R for which you were assessed by ACS in May.
> 
> This could be proved by Providing a Statutory Declaration / Employer Reference Letter on the lines of the ones that you submitted for ACS assessment.


Thank you 
Still awaiting invitations. NSW has snoozed I guess.


----------



## azimcuetcse01

Is there any way to know the queue size and my position. Score is just 60 under 233914.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Simple answer "No", UNLESS anyone knows someone higher up in DIBP .




azimcuetcse01 said:


> Is there any way to know the queue size and my position. Score is just 60 under 233914.


----------



## azimcuetcse01

I have submitted my EOI on 9th June (Yesterday) 
I had submitted papers to EA for my skill assessment without my experience and got "Bachelor degree" level.

Age=30 (My passport and birth cert /edu cert, for profe)
Edu=15 (EA outcome, mentioned Bachelor Degree)
Exp=15 (I will submit all required papers during my VISA application, DIBP will assess). I was afraid of 2years deduction during assessment process under EA.

My origin: Bangladesh, currently working in Indonesia (Jakarta)


----------



## azimcuetcse01

Hello Jeeten,

Your EOI submission date is April, still not received the GOLDEN INVITATION LETTER !!



Jeeten#80 said:


> Simple answer "No", UNLESS anyone knows someone higher up in DIBP .


----------



## SqOats

azimcuetcse01 said:


> I have submitted my EOI on 9th June (Yesterday)
> I had submitted papers to EA for my skill assessment without my experience and got "Bachelor degree" level.
> 
> Age=30 (My passport and birth cert /edu cert, for profe)
> Edu=15 (EA outcome, mentioned Bachelor Degree)
> Exp=15 (I will submit all required papers during my VISA application, DIBP will assess). I was afraid of 2years deduction during assessment process under EA.
> 
> My origin: Bangladesh, currently working in Indonesia (Jakarta)


Excuse me for jumping in. But make sure that you dont over claim points for experience. Just make sure that 8+ years of experience you are claiming is relevant to your assessed occupation (roles and responsibilities to be min 65% similar). We have seen few cases where applicants are rejected the visa due to over claiming of points. So, be extra careful. 

Also, i dont get your point. You are afraid that EA will deduct 2 years. Then what makes you think that CO will accept those 2 years. Your situation seems alarming to me. Because, if CO wont accept those 2 years for so many reasons e-g irrelevant job, part time job, job before awarding of degree etc then you will end up over claiming the points and hence visa rejection.

Also, try to get opinion from more experienced staff.

Goodluck


----------



## hussey14

fine
azeem brother i m from pakistan add me on fb Hassan Yousaf ([email protected])
i submitted on 26 may 2015. i m transportation engr but EA gave me assessment in 233914. my 4 years experience is in civil engg i.e construction.


----------



## hussey14

sqoats is that your profile?? mechanical engineer?? shown under your replies??


----------



## R.P.G

guys,

when will victoria opens their nominations? is it from July.?

looks like NSW too stopped sending invitations.
I Submitted my EOI for NSW but i may have ready opportunity in Victoria. now i am think there is no added advantage choosing NSW over Vic. so should i wait for victoria to open sponsorships?


----------



## DeepakT

R.P.G said:


> guys,
> 
> when will victoria opens their nominations? is it from July.?
> 
> looks like NSW too stopped sending invitations.
> I Submitted my EOI for NSW but i may have ready opportunity in Victoria. now i am think there is no added advantage choosing NSW over Vic. so should i wait for victoria to open sponsorships?


RPG,Please update your signature.In terms of ICT NSW has much more opportunities to victoria.Please refer to the below link for more information on rolling out of invitations for 2015.
http://www.trade.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190/update-2015-applications


----------



## Bouchedag84

are you guys using what your assessing authority put for education, or what your qualification actually is?
like I obtained a diploma in Canada but engineers australia assessed it as being equivalent to a bachelors degree in australia. which do I put on my EOI? diploma or bachelor degree?


----------



## Jeeten#80

MARK it as "Bachelors Degree".





Bouchedag84 said:


> are you guys using what your assessing authority put for education, or what your qualification actually is?
> like I obtained a diploma in Canada but engineers australia assessed it as being equivalent to a bachelors degree in australia. which do I put on my EOI? diploma or bachelor degree?


----------



## Faris_ksa

Hi guys,

i have got the invitation on 5th June and i am planning to lodge my application early July. I have heard that the visa fees will increase starting this July, if i apply in July will i pay the new fees or the old one ? and how much is the difference if i am going to pay the increased fee ?

Also i have downloaded my online Bank statement reports for the past 6 years, they are 12 PDF files with very minimal size less than 1 MB total, is it acceptable if i compressed them in Zip file & uploaded them ? or it is better to merge them into one file ?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Revised VISA fees would be applicable to you IF you lodge & submit your application on or AFTER 00:00 hrs 01 July 2015 Australia Time.


*Visa Application Charges from 01 July 2015*


IF your ONLINE statements are in Color THEN they would work. You may want to merge them into one file each per employment.


Compressed/ZIP files aren't accepted.




Faris_ksa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i have got the invitation on 5th June and i am planning to lodge my application early July. I have heard that the visa fees will increase starting this July, if i apply in July will i pay the new fees or the old one ? and how much is the difference if i am going to pay the increased fee ?
> 
> Also i have downloaded my online Bank statement reports for the past 6 years, they are 12 PDF files with very minimal size less than 1 MB total, is it acceptable if i compressed them in Zip file & uploaded them ? or it is better to merge them into one file ?


----------



## Faris_ksa

Jeeten#80 said:


> Revised VISA fees would be applicable to you IF you lodge & submit your application on or AFTER 00:00 hrs 01 July 2015 Australia Time.
> 
> 
> *Visa Application Charges from 01 July 2015*
> 
> 
> IF your ONLINE statements are in Color THEN they would work. You may want to merge them into one file each per employment.
> 
> 
> Compressed/ZIP files aren't accepted.


Thanks Jeeten#80, you are our hero as always.

yes the statements are colored and they have bar code as well. I have worked only and still with one employer, so i will merge all of them into one file. Also, i might print & stamp the last 6 moths from the bank to be on the save side.


----------



## batcoder0619

azimcuetcse01 said:


> I have submitted my EOI on 9th June (Yesterday)
> I had submitted papers to EA for my skill assessment without my experience and got "Bachelor degree" level.
> 
> Age=30 (My passport and birth cert /edu cert, for profe)
> Edu=15 (EA outcome, mentioned Bachelor Degree)
> Exp=15 (I will submit all required papers during my VISA application, DIBP will assess). I was afraid of 2years deduction during assessment process under EA.
> 
> My origin: Bangladesh, currently working in Indonesia (Jakarta)


I don't think you can do that. You need to get your experience assessed by your assessing authority. DIBP mostly takes advice from your assessment letter to give points. Your EOI could prove invalid or cause problems in future visa applications.


----------



## ausdream189

Does DIBP good at updating the rules with some effective date rather than saying immediately?? Example: if they are planning to take off any particular occupation.....


----------



## Danav_Singh

azimcuetcse01 said:


> I have submitted my EOI on 9th June (Yesterday)
> I had submitted papers to EA for my skill assessment without my experience and got "Bachelor degree" level.
> 
> Age=30 (My passport and birth cert /edu cert, for profe)
> Edu=15 (EA outcome, mentioned Bachelor Degree)
> Exp=15 (I will submit all required papers during my VISA application, DIBP will assess). I was afraid of 2years deduction during assessment process under EA.
> 
> My origin: Bangladesh, currently working in Indonesia (Jakarta)


I dont think this is how it works. DIBP only validates experience assessed by assessment body. You cant skip this just because you dont like their experience calculation process.


----------



## desi sydney

*SOL update*

Hi 

Does anyone know when the SOL list will be updated for FY 2015-16.
last year DIPB updated it on 10th June 2014.

Thanks.
Desi


----------



## Sim12

Hello friends anybody got invite for 489 fs with 60 points recently


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

desisydney,

I thought it would be on 1st July and I also think it was the same last year too


----------



## Kariznin

*Partner Skills Points*

Hi Guys

I have question related to points achieved after submitting the EOI.

For taking partner skills points,

1. Partner needs to be assessed by ACS --> I know, this has to be done

2. Does the partner work experience assessed by ACS should also be more than 3 years for getting points for Partner skills? 

Thanks.


----------



## asheeshjoshi

Got my 457 VISA approved today.

Here are the timelines.....

6th May - Nomination Filed
6th May - eVISA applicatio submitted by agent
9th May - Medical tests completed for the me and dependents
23rd May - Department requested for Insurance documents
1st June - Company provided the documents
11th June - VISA Approved.

I am heading to Melbourne next week with my family.

Will continue my 189 EOI followup from there in July.


----------



## desi sydney

*SOL list update*

hey

i guess it was on 10th June last year from below link

Acacia->sol list

hence I was expecting updated SOL for 2015-16 to be announced by now..


----------



## TIIIFFF

Hi Guys,
Is anyone knows that when will be the first selection date in 15-16 FY?

Thanks.


----------



## Jeeten#80

IMO, you SHOULD have got your Work Experience assessed by EA.


BY NOT doing so you are Over-claiming points which leads to *DIRECT VISA REFUSAL* and *NO REFUND.*




azimcuetcse01 said:


> I have submitted my EOI on 9th June (Yesterday)
> I had submitted papers to EA for my skill assessment without my experience and got "Bachelor degree" level.
> 
> Age=30 (My passport and birth cert /edu cert, for profe)
> Edu=15 (EA outcome, mentioned Bachelor Degree)
> Exp=15 (I will submit all required papers during my VISA application, DIBP will assess). I was afraid of 2years deduction during assessment process under EA.
> 
> My origin: Bangladesh, currently working in Indonesia (Jakarta)


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF DIBP are planning to remove any Occupations THEN 

*IMO*, THEY FLAG Occupations and monitor such Occupations for 1/2 years (or even more time) AND then take a final call based on Market conditions. 


So IDEALLY applicants are aware THAT their Occupation has been FLAGGED and stand a RISK of being removed from SOL.


*REF: * *Flagged occupations*



ausdream189 said:


> Does DIBP good at updating the rules with some effective date rather than saying immediately?? Example: if they are planning to take off any particular occupation.....


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations & ALL THE BEST |||*


Have a safe Journey!




asheeshjoshi said:


> Got my 457 VISA approved today.
> 
> Here are the timelines.....
> 
> 6th May - Nomination Filed
> 6th May - eVISA applicatio submitted by agent
> 9th May - Medical tests completed for the me and dependents
> 23rd May - Department requested for Insurance documents
> 1st June - Company provided the documents
> 11th June - VISA Approved.
> 
> I am heading to Melbourne next week with my family.
> 
> Will continue my 189 EOI followup from there in July.


----------



## Jeeten#80

For last 3 years SOL was updated in first 2 weeks of June (by 14th June) *changes EFFECTIVE 01st July* (_BASED on the following web-link_).


*Skilled Occupations List (SOL) Updates*





desi sydney said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know when the SOL list will be updated for FY 2015-16.
> last year DIPB updated it on 10th June 2014.
> 
> Thanks.
> Desi





I Want to be Aussie said:


> desisydney,
> 
> I thought it would be on 1st July and I also think it was the same last year too





desi sydney said:


> hey
> 
> i guess it was on 10th June last year from below link
> 
> Acacia->sol list
> 
> hence I was expecting updated SOL for 2015-16 to be announced by now..


----------



## Off_Target

Hi,
I have ACS assessment done (for 189). Have some questions before processing further. 
What are the criteria to approve EI and Visa application in general in terms of academics. I dont have an excellent academic record but a decent one only. 
Will they process based on

1. Academic percentage should be high
2. Schools should be in the ivy league
3. Last take home should be above some bar.

etc?
Any past experiences?


----------



## Kariznin

Kariznin said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have question related to points achieved after submitting the EOI.
> 
> For taking partner skills points,
> 
> 1. Partner needs to be assessed by ACS --> I know, this has to be done
> 
> 2. Does the partner work experience assessed by ACS should also be more than 3 years for getting points for Partner skills?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Hi guys.. Awaiting response on this.. 

Please have look to the above quoted text and advise. 

@jeeten n other senior members must have some information on this. Please advise. 

Thanks.


----------



## Jeeten#80

The TREND from January 2015 until June 5th was THAT INVITATION Rounds were conducted on 2nd and 4th Friday's of EVERY month.


BUT DIBP surprised ALL by CONDUCTING the round on 5th June. Also announced that the NEXT round would be on 19th June.


*REF:* *June Invitation Round Dates for SkillSelect*


The FIRST SkillSelect Invitation round for July MIGHT be held on 3rd July or 10th July 2015.





TIIIFFF said:


> Hi Guys,
> Is anyone knows that when will be the first selection date in 15-16 FY?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## SqOats

batcoder0619 said:


> I don't think you can do that. You need to get your experience assessed by your assessing authority. DIBP mostly takes advice from your assessment letter to give points. Your EOI could prove invalid or cause problems in future visa applications.





Danav_Singh said:


> I dont think this is how it works. DIBP only validates experience assessed by assessment body. You cant skip this just because you dont like their experience calculation process.





Jeeten#80 said:


> IMO, you SHOULD have got your Work Experience assessed by EA.
> 
> 
> BY NOT doing so you are Over-claiming points which leads to *DIRECT VISA REFUSAL* and *NO REFUND.*



GUYS for your kind information. EA rules and regulations for skills assessment are a LITTLE different than other assessing bodies. For example, ACS gives you education assessment with experience assessment in a SAME LETTER. Hence, it is mandatory and you can claim points for only approved experience.

Whereas, Engineers Australia provides only letter for Education assessment i-e Mandatory and required by DIBP. On the other hand, they have an OPTIONAL service of experience assessment. Most candidates doesnt ask for it as it cost extra. Candidates with straight forward case can avoid this additional service. But, if you have a little doubt about your experience, like in the case of azimcuetcse0, it is better to take EA opinion in order to be on safe side.

To summarize it all, Assessing body can only provide OPINION for experience assessment and the final decision is made by DIBP CO. But, most of the assessing bodies provide their opinion along with the education assessment as a standard procedure so there is no escaping that. But, on the other hand, EA has different procedure where they provide ONLY EDUCATION ASSESSMENT as a standard and experience assessment is an additional service.

Hope it is clear now.


----------



## SqOats

Kariznin said:


> Hi guys.. Awaiting response on this..
> 
> Please have look to the above quoted text and advise.
> 
> @jeeten n other senior members must have some information on this. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


Quote by DIBP

Evidence to support your application
1. Obtain evidence that your partner satisfies the basic requirements:
• a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your partner’s
nominated occupation (see ‘Self-assessment’ on page 18);
• evidence of age (see ‘points for Age’ on page 19); and
• evidence of English language ability (see page 20).
2. Your partner should provide a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority
at the time of invitation

So, you just need a skill assessment from relevant body and make sure that the assessed occupation is available in SOL list. There is no requirement for particular experience. 

Hope it helps


----------



## Jeeten#80

*NOT Exactly ?*


*NOT Exactly:*


If your Wife's degree is assessed as having an *ICT major* which is closely related to her nominated occupation,
THEN SHE will require *2 years relevant work experience* completed within the past 10 years to meet the *suitability criteria*.


The work experience required to meet the suitability criteria is *NOT* included as “*Skilled Employment*” and is *NOT* eligible for points under the skilled migration points test BUT with a positive skills assessment you would be eligible for Partner points.


FOR more specific details AND other scenarios kindly refer to the attached documents.



SqOats said:


> Quote by DIBP
> 
> Evidence to support your application
> 1. Obtain evidence that your partner satisfies the basic requirements:
> • a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your partner’s
> nominated occupation (see ‘Self-assessment’ on page 18);
> • evidence of age (see ‘points for Age’ on page 19); and
> • evidence of English language ability (see page 20).
> 2. Your partner should provide a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority
> at the time of invitation
> 
> So, you just need a skill assessment from relevant body and make sure that the assessed occupation is available in SOL list. There is no requirement for particular experience.
> 
> Hope it helps





Kariznin said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have question related to points achieved after submitting the EOI.
> 
> For taking partner skills points,
> 
> 1. Partner needs to be assessed by ACS --> I know, this has to be done
> 
> 2. Does the partner work experience assessed by ACS should also be more than 3 years for getting points for Partner skills?
> 
> Thanks.





Kariznin said:


> Hi guys.. Awaiting response on this..
> 
> Please have look to the above quoted text and advise.
> 
> @jeeten n other senior members must have some information on this. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## SqOats

Jeeten#80 said:


> *NOT Exactly:*
> 
> 
> If your Wife's degree is assessed as having an *ICT major* which is closely related to her nominated occupation,
> THEN SHE will require *2 years relevant work experience* completed within the past 10 years to meet the *suitability criteria*.
> 
> 
> The work experience required to meet the suitability criteria is *NOT* included as “*Skilled Employment*” and is *NOT* eligible for points under the skilled migration points test BUT with a positive skills assessment you would be eligible for Partner points.
> 
> 
> FOR more specific details AND other scenarios kindly refer to the attached documents.


Thanks for the correction, seems like 2 years of experience is mandatory for positive skill assessment.


----------



## Jeeten#80

2 years of experience is mandatory for positive skill assessment provided

*Bachelor Degree or higher* is assessed as having an *ICT major* *Closely related to the nominated occupation*


ELSE there are other scenarios.




SqOats said:


> Thanks for the correction, seems like 2 years of experience is mandatory for positive skill assessment.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Jeten,

Any idea about the chances of ICT occupations making it to the SOL, especially 263111


----------



## Jeeten#80

No clue.

Just have to wait for another 19 odd days for an update.


Going by the TREND of last 3 years updated SOL is published latest by 14th June (*Unofficial Source*: *Australian Immigration News*)





I Want to be Aussie said:


> Jeten,
> 
> Any idea about the chances of ICT occupations making it to the SOL, especially 263111


----------



## hungvn89

Hi Jeeten,

I am aware that overall visa ceiling has been reached. Should we wait until after 1 July for nominated occupations not yet reaching the ceiling (only 3 reached the limit)?


----------



## Jeeten#80

From 1st July Occupation Ceilings *for ALL Occupations* would be *RESET to ZERO*.





hungvn89 said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> I am aware that overall visa ceiling has been reached. Should we wait until after 1 July for nominated occupations not yet reaching the ceiling (only 3 reached the limit)?


----------



## deepgill

Jeeten#80 said:


> From 1st July Occupation Ceilings *for ALL Occupations* would be *RESET to ZERO*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hungvn89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> I am aware that overall visa ceiling has been reached. Should we wait until after 1 July for nominated occupations not yet reaching the ceiling (only 3 reached the limit)?
Click to expand...

Hi jeeten. .. In how many days we have to lodge file for State Sponsorship after getting Eoi?
Thanks


----------



## melsyd0617

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Jeten,
> 
> Any idea about the chances of ICT occupations making it to the SOL, especially 263111


In the last 3 years, this has been added in the SOL. I am having the same code as well and just waiting for an invite on June 19 though I got a NSW invite today, my priority is 189.


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF you are talking about Invitation from DIBP to apply for VISA (189/190/489), THEN it is valid for 60 days.





deepgill said:


> Hi jeeten. .. In how many days we have to lodge file for State Sponsorship after getting Eoi?
> Thanks


----------



## Kariznin

Jeeten#80 said:


> 2 years of experience is mandatory for positive skill assessment provided
> 
> *Bachelor Degree or higher* is assessed as having an *ICT major* *Closely related to the nominated occupation*
> 
> 
> ELSE there are other scenarios.


Thanks Jeetendra & SqOats for shedding light on this.

This definitely clarifies the confusion. 

As, we were just talking about occupation ceilings.

Doesn't that only happen to sub class 190 state sponsorship category? 

Or this happens for 189 too?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Occupation Ceilings are related to 189/489 (Via SkillSelect).


WHEREAS 190 has no Occupation Ceiling. IT depends on that concerned STATE and current skill shortage. 




Kariznin said:


> Thanks Jeetendra & SqOats for shedding light on this.
> 
> This definitely clarifies the confusion.
> 
> As, we were just talking about occupation ceilings.
> 
> Doesn't that only happen to sub class 190 state sponsorship category?
> 
> Or this happens for 189 too?


----------



## Sameer1626

Jeeten#80 said:


> Occupation Ceilings are related to 189/489 (Via SkillSelect).
> 
> 
> WHEREAS 190 has no Occupation Ceiling. IT depends on that concerned STATE and current skill shortage.


Hi Jeeten,

even i was pretty much sure that 190 doesn't have any ceiling but i guess that someone from the same forum who have applied under 190 got the same delay mail reply......:confused2:

I dont know how come it could be possible.


----------



## atmahesh

so is it better to apply for 190 rather than waiting for 189? 



Sameer1626 said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> even i was pretty much sure that 190 doesn't have any ceiling but i guess that someone from the same forum who have applied under 190 got the same delay mail reply......:confused2:
> 
> I dont know how come it could be possible.


----------



## Kariznin

Jeeten#80 said:


> Occupation Ceilings are related to 189/489 (Via SkillSelect).
> 
> 
> WHEREAS 190 has no Occupation Ceiling. IT depends on that concerned STATE and current skill shortage.


ok.. So, for this year does Occupation ceiling happened for Software Engineer code? 

What is the pattern seen over the years? I have seen occupation ceilings for 2014 were there on IMMI website and software engineer's categories was full.

Wasn't able to figure out when does this happen, immediately at the start of the year or ceiling cap is enough each year to grant VISA's to all the applications?


----------



## Jeeten#80

You are correct, BUT IT all depends on the concerned STATE and their Current skill requirement based on ongoing survey.





Sameer1626 said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> even i was pretty much sure that 190 doesn't have any ceiling but i guess that someone from the same forum who have applied under 190 got the same delay mail reply......:confused2:
> 
> I dont know how come it could be possible.


----------



## Jeeten#80

ALL this information is readily available on SkillSelect web-link with little analysis.


*SkillSelect*




Kariznin said:


> ok.. So, for this year does Occupation ceiling happened for Software Engineer code?
> 
> What is the pattern seen over the years? I have seen occupation ceilings for 2014 were there on IMMI website and software engineer's categories was full.
> 
> Wasn't able to figure out when does this happen, immediately at the start of the year or ceiling cap is enough each year to grant VISA's to all the applications?


----------



## ILY

melsyd0617 said:


> In the last 3 years, this has been added in the SOL. I am having the same code as well and just waiting for an invite on June 19 though I got a NSW invite today, my priority is 189.


Hi can you please tell, how many points a person will get if he has a Bachelor of Commerce or Bachelor of IT from Insitute of Technology Philippines. is it 10 or 15 points?


----------



## Sameer1626

Jeeten#80 said:


> You are correct, BUT IT all depends on the concerned STATE and their Current skill requirement based on ongoing survey.


Hi,

If a person have got the invite from the state and have lodged the visa and in next FY the same occupation goes off the shelf of that state then what are the possibilities of getting a visa??

My understanding says that if sate has nominated you then grant is round the corner (if the points claimed and all docs are in sync), please correct me if i am wrong on this???


----------



## Jeeten#80

IDEALLY this change should NOT impact that person as that application was from last years quota.


For STATE nomination you are correct, BUT until you have the Grant nothing is confirmed.



Sameer1626 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If a person have got the invite from the state and have lodged the visa and in next FY the same occupation goes off the shelf of that state then what are the possibilities of getting a visa??
> 
> My understanding says that if sate has nominated you then grant is round the corner (if the points claimed and all docs are in sync), please correct me if i am wrong on this???


----------



## rohansingh2323

Hi All,

One query regarding ACS skill assessment for my Partner, We are claiming partner Skill points in our EOI. My Partner has around 8 years of experience during this tenure she has changed several companies. in Last company she is working from July 2010 so during Skill assessment we have assessed her skill for present company only. We have received her skill assessment positive from ACS where her qualification is assessed as Major in computing and it is mentioned that "*The following employment after July 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.*"

So my Query here is, do we need to assess all previous companies also for skill assessment? We had not assessed because from those companies we didn't get Reference letter or Declaration from work colleague and to claim partner points only requirement is to have positive assessment to show Skilled relevant for ANZCO code. I am confused because during visa application we might need to mentioned entire employment history for my partner and DIBP may ask that in Skill assessment only present employer is mentioned. 

Note - During skill assessment we had send resume as well, where entire job history was mentioned.

Thanks
Rohan

What you say guys?


----------



## Jeeten#80

As you are only claiming Partner points, what you have done is correct.


Your partners Degree has been assessed and you have a positive skills assessment for her.


Based on this you can now claim 5 points for Partner Skills.





rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One query regarding ACS skill assessment for my Partner, We are claiming partner Skill points in our EOI. My Partner has around 8 years of experience during this tenure she has changed several companies. in Last company she is working from July 2010 so during Skill assessment we have assessed her skill for present company only. We have received her skill assessment positive from ACS where her qualification is assessed as Major in computing and it is mentioned that "*The following employment after July 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.*"
> 
> So my Query here is, do we need to assess all previous companies also for skill assessment? We had not assessed because from those companies we didn't get Reference letter or Declaration from work colleague and to claim partner points only requirement is to have positive assessment to show Skilled relevant for ANZCO code. I am confused because during visa application we might need to mentioned entire employment history for my partner and DIBP may ask that in Skill assessment only present employer is mentioned.
> 
> Note - During skill assessment we had send resume as well, where entire job history was mentioned.
> 
> Thanks
> Rohan
> 
> What you say guys?


----------



## R.P.G

--delete--


----------



## Janardhan.G

i have question related to VIC SS.

for resume, can we give our colleagues details as reference, who works at same level as me?

how long my resume should be? can some one send me one sample VIC SS resume?


----------



## rohansingh2323

Thanks a lot Jeetndra for quick reply. 

Small query - Wherever we have to mention her Employment history we will mention all the history. is this fine?

Thanks
Rohan


----------



## Jeeten#80

Yes you have to provide details of her employment history for the last 10 years.





rohansingh2323 said:


> Thanks a lot Jeetndra for quick reply.
> 
> Small query - Wherever we have to mention her Employment history we will mention all the history. is this fine?
> 
> Thanks
> Rohan


----------



## rohansingh2323

Thanks Jeetendra


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

Hello Jeetendra,

I worked in a company from 15/4/2013 to 30/6/2013.Then I was transferred to other company of the same group. I did not mention this company in my skill assessment profile because I worked only for about 2 months and I thought 2 months of experience would not make any difference to my total experience.But in EOI I mentioned this company in Employment history section.Is it ok.
How to justify it in visa application.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Now In EOI/VISA application mark this company experience as Not Relevant to your Nominated occupation, as you haven't assessed it.






Guriqbal Singh said:


> Hello Jeetendra,
> 
> I worked in a company from 15/4/2013 to 30/6/2013.Then I was transferred to other company of the same group. I did not mention this company in my skill assessment profile because I worked only for about 2 months and I thought 2 months of experience would not make any difference to my total experience.But in EOI I mentioned this company in Employment history section.Is it ok.
> How to justify it in visa application.


----------



## Janardhan.G

Janardhan.G said:


> i have question related to VIC SS.
> 
> for resume, can we give our colleagues details as reference, who works at same level as me?
> 
> how long my resume should be? can some one send me one sample VIC SS resume?


can someone help me on this. Please.


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

Jeeten#80 said:


> Now In EOI/VISA application mark this company experience as Not Relevant to your Nominated occupation, as you haven't assessed it.


jeetendra,
Do we have to submit experience letters and all other docs like pay slips, reference letters etc for the companies or work that is deducted by ACS and which are non relevant.


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

What is the difference between date of submission and date of effect in EOI.
I updated my EOI yesterday and added employer in employer history with non relevant option.
After that EOI sumission date changed but date of effect remained same.


----------



## Sameer1626

Guriqbal Singh said:


> jeetendra,
> Do we have to submit experience letters and all other docs like pay slips, reference letters etc for the companies or work that is deducted by ACS and which are non relevant.


Hi,

Basically CO is only concerned about the points you are claiming and the relevant docs to proof the same. For the experience which is not assessed by your relevant assessment authority then there is no point for attaching the docs for the same. 

Also if you have already attached it, it wont affect your application either, So just CHILL!!


----------



## Jeeten#80

*IMO*

IDEALLY you have to provide evidence only for the points claimed.

But for the work experience that is deducted by ACS, if you have offer/appointment letters and experience/relieving letters then no harm in uploading them.





Guriqbal Singh said:


> jeetendra,
> Do we have to submit experience letters and all other docs like pay slips, reference letters etc for the companies or work that is deducted by ACS and which are non relevant.


----------



## Jeeten#80

There are 2 dates WHEN you log into your SkillSelect account:

*"Date submitted:"*

This is shown next to your name. This is the date when you submitted EOI for the first time AND doesn't change. Your EOI is valid for 2 years from this date.


*"Date of effect:"*

This is shown next to the *Visa type description*. The time and date of effect of your EOI, is the date and time you submitted your EOI or the latest date and time you updated your EOI causing your eligibility or points score to change.





Guriqbal Singh said:


> What is the difference between date of submission and date of effect in EOI.
> I updated my EOI yesterday and added employer in employer history with non relevant option.
> After that EOI sumission date changed but date of effect remained same.


----------



## MeForOz

Hello Friends,

This is my first post in the forum and I am pursuing subclass 190 visa for Australia

This is wonderful thread I am following since last week and thought I would like to contribute from my experiences and little bit knowledge I have gathered in the process of immigration.

There was a recent query regarding email shared in EOI application. One way is have create new email id with password shared with your agent for having collective access to this inbox.

Thanks to many experienced persons in the group like Jeeten and others who help solving queries of many.

Regards,
MeForOz


----------



## encore007

c0da said:


> Can someone please tell me how often NSW sends out invites (190 visa)?
> 
> As far as I understand, DIBP usually invites twice a month (189 visa).
> 
> I submitted EOI with 55+5 points for NSW on 1 June (2212 External Auditor ? plenty slots available), and I'm wondering how long it may take to get an invitation from NSW.


Even i nominated external auditor with 7 each but still waiting since 3 months. Others who nominated accountant general got their invitation within 1 month or so.


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

Jeeten#80 said:


> There are 2 dates WHEN you log into your SkillSelect account:
> 
> *"Date submitted:"*
> 
> This is shown next to your name. This is the date when you submitted EOI for the first time AND doesn't change. Your EOI is valid for 2 years from this date.
> 
> 
> *"Date of effect:"*
> 
> This is shown next to the *Visa type description*. The time and date of effect of your EOI, is the date and time you submitted your EOI or the latest date and time you updated your EOI causing your eligibility or points score to change.


Jeetendra 
can we create two skill select accounts.
Because I created my my skill select account in 26 sep 2013.There fore Is will expire on 26 sep 2015 and also Eoi in it. date of effect of my EOI is 7 june 2015.Therefore 
EOI will also expire on that date.
Also my total points are 60 and 261313 is my occupation, can I get invitation before september month


----------



## Jeeten#80

No need to create another SkillSelect account.


SkillSelect account doesn't expire INSTEAD EOI Expires after 2 years from Initial submission of EOI.


Hope this clarifies your confusion :confused2:.





Guriqbal Singh said:


> Jeetendra
> can we create two skill select accounts.
> Because I created my my skill select account in 26 sep 2013.There fore Is will expire on 26 sep 2015 and also Eoi in it. date of effect of my EOI is 7 june 2015.Therefore
> EOI will also expire on that date.
> Also my total points are 60 and 261313 is my occupation, can I get invitation before september month


----------



## rahulnair

Submitted my EOI yesterday... Hoping for the best! :fingerscrossed: All the best people...


----------



## Sameer1626

Guriqbal Singh said:


> Jeetendra
> can we create two skill select accounts.
> Because I created my my skill select account in 26 sep 2013.There fore Is will expire on 26 sep 2015 and also Eoi in it. date of effect of my EOI is 7 june 2015.Therefore
> EOI will also expire on that date.
> Also my total points are 60 and 261313 is my occupation, can I get invitation before september month


Hi,
with different email ids you can have N number of skill select accounts, it totally depends upon your requirement.

all the best mate


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

msgforsunil said:


> 1. Would all the communications with CO(from/to CO) be logged in the IMMI site? If not, what are the other possibilities?
> 
> 2. As I understand calls to DIBP are quite expensive as they both international calls + premium rated; what are the economical means of calling them(like landline, mobile, skype....)
> 
> For eg. I had called US PTE Help desk from skype at free of cost and India PTE help desk from mobile(India) at free of cost.
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar



What is your total score?


----------



## [email protected]

Hello Members.. For people like us who wish to lodge their EOI and State Sponsordhip themselves and not with an agent.. can we have some presentation/screenshots to help us with exactly what is to be submitted, what all documents to be attached and where for both EOI and State Sponsorship... It would be of some real help to people like me... Those who have already submitted EOI.. please help


----------



## msgforsunil

Guriqbal Singh said:


> What is your total score?


Assume you are referring to PTE score. Please see my signature.


----------



## Guriqbal Singh

msgforsunil said:


> Assume you are referring to PTE score. Please see my signature.


I am asking for EOI score. Did you apply for 189 or 190 visa.


----------



## msgforsunil

Guriqbal Singh said:


> I am asking for EOI score. Did you apply for 189 or 190 visa.


Update my signature. Please refer it for my points at the time of EOI along the class information.


----------



## KeeDa

manudabas82 said:


> Hello Members.. For people like us who wish to lodge their EOI and State Sponsordhip themselves and not with an agent.. can we have some presentation/screenshots to help us with exactly what is to be submitted, what all documents to be attached and where for both EOI and State Sponsorship... It would be of some real help to people like me... Those who have already submitted EOI.. please help


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html (missing screenshots, if any, are on page 55)

and

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view.html


----------



## gurnaaz_34

hi...
I have submitted my EOI in may first week for NT with 65 points,,still didnt get invitation......Any idea for delay ???? In june any one received invitation or nomination????


----------



## rajrajinin

Hi Guys, 

I have submitted EOI in May with 60 points. 10 points are coming from my experience. 

I have been reading about verification calls/emails being made by DIPB, hence thinking of not claiming experience of two companies i.e. First and current employer. 

This would not make any difference to my points. Should I marked the experience as Not Relevant in the EOI. Its just that, I dont want to take any chance, if any of the company do not answer properly to verification calls. One less would be better. 

Will not claiming ACS assessed experience would go as a wrong signal to CO?

Cheers.


----------



## sumanth1627

Hi guys .... I have like two years of exp which led for a positive skills assessment for Software engineer. 
Now my question is do i have to mention that in my EOI as i would not be claiming any points (because its just two years)???? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SqOats

rajrajinin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted EOI in May with 60 points. 10 points are coming from my experience.
> 
> I have been reading about verification calls/emails being made by DIPB, hence thinking of not claiming experience of two companies i.e. First and current employer.
> 
> This would not make any difference to my points. Should I marked the experience as Not Relevant in the EOI. Its just that, I dont want to take any chance, if any of the company do not answer properly to verification calls. One less would be better.
> 
> Will not claiming ACS assessed experience would go as a wrong signal to CO?
> 
> Cheers.


I have a similar case (even our EOI dates matches ). I am not claiming 2.5 years of exp with my previous employer because the company is shut down and I dont have enough documents to support my experience. Also, the experience was more inclined towards sales and service to I didnt bother. So, i've filed EOI with only 3 yrs of claimed exp i-e with my current employer. The only difference is that in my case, I didnt assess my experience from Engineers Australia (Yes, we have the option of assessing only qualification and it works).

Your case is not similar actually because you are not claiming even after getting it assessed. You know that they dont verify exp of each and every candidate. If you have enough evidence i-e offer letter, pay slips, experience letter then it is highly unlikely that CO will reject it. Also, even if they call and dont get a positive response from your employer, your CO will ask for the clarification and wont reject your case right away. 

But, in the end its your decision. I think if you are not comfortable and dont want to claim, CO should not have any issue with that. If he will ask, you can tell that you dont have enough evidence to support it. 

Goodluck


----------



## Kariznin

sumanth1627 said:


> Hi guys .... I have like two years of exp which led for a positive skills assessment for Software engineer.
> Now my question is do i have to mention that in my EOI as i would not be claiming any points (because its just two years)???? Thanks in advance.


You can mention that but that'll automatically fetch you no points as your experience is less than 3 years. 

I have a question on what you posted, you have almost 2 years of experience and got a positive skill assessment. 

Didn't acs deduct your 1st 2 years of experience? Or it is like that, they deducted your 1st 2 years and after that your experience is 2 years?


----------



## sumanth1627

Thanks for the reply

Btw I only have 2years and 1 month of exp.


----------



## Jeeten#80

You would have to mention this in your EOI.


REFER to my following post to understand *HOW TO update your EOI as per ACS letter*.


*EOI Update to Avoid Over-claiming of Points*





sumanth1627 said:


> Hi guys .... I have like two years of exp which led for a positive skills assessment for Software engineer.
> Now my question is do i have to mention that in my EOI as i would not be claiming any points (because its just two years)???? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rajrajinin

SqOats said:


> I have a similar case (even our EOI dates matches ). I am not claiming 2.5 years of exp with my previous employer because the company is shut down and I dont have enough documents to support my experience. Also, the experience was more inclined towards sales and service to I didnt bother. So, i've filed EOI with only 3 yrs of claimed exp i-e with my current employer. The only difference is that in my case, I didnt assess my experience from Engineers Australia (Yes, we have the option of assessing only qualification and it works).
> 
> Your case is not similar actually because you are not claiming even after getting it assessed. You know that they dont verify exp of each and every candidate. If you have enough evidence i-e offer letter, pay slips, experience letter then it is highly unlikely that CO will reject it. Also, even if they call and dont get a positive response from your employer, your CO will ask for the clarification and wont reject your case right away.
> 
> But, in the end its your decision. I think if you are not comfortable and dont want to claim, CO should not have any issue with that. If he will ask, you can tell that you dont have enough evidence to support it.
> 
> Goodluck


Thanks for your response. I will mark the 4th company as Non relevant. However, will upload the documents of 4th company while lodging for Visa. Just in case. 


Wish you the best for your application  

Cheers.


----------



## iajokhio

I submitted 189 EOI before 22nd May with 60 points. Occupation computer network and systems engineer. 

Did not receive invitation on 22nd.

Did not receive invitation on 5th June.

Now for 19th updated to 75 points by adding 10 ielts points and 5 spouse points.

Well my question is it worth to withdraw my EOI and submit my spouse EOI as she will be claiming 80 points.


----------



## rajrajinin

Jeeten, 

This post is to thank you for helping people out here. I have read many of your posts to gain understanding of the process. It takes a good heart and lot of patience to answer the queries (most of dem repeated ones) 

All the best for your endeavour and keep going  

Cheers.


----------



## KeeDa

iajokhio said:


> I submitted 189 EOI before 22nd May with 60 points. Occupation computer network and systems engineer.
> 
> Did not receive invitation on 22nd.
> 
> Did not receive invitation on 5th June.
> 
> Now for 19th updated to 75 points by adding 10 ielts points and 5 spouse points.
> 
> Well my question is it worth to withdraw my EOI and submit my spouse EOI as she will be claiming 80 points.


Wow. Congrats. 80 is unheard of. You+your spouse must be the first ones on this forum with 80 points. But, are you sure you computed the points correctly? Most importantly- by claiming points for only that much work experience that your assessing authority deemed as "skilled". I guess yes, and I guess your spouse scored 8+ in all modules.

Anyways, to answer your question: 70+ in itself is good enough to get an invite the very first instance when occupation ceilings open up in July- even if your EOI submitted time is a minute prior to the invitation date.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thank you for your kind words!!!


Its really nice to know that many LIKE You are finding my posts helpful.


All The Best to You too!!!




rajrajinin said:


> Jeeten,
> 
> This post is to thank you for helping people out here. I have read many of your posts to gain understanding of the process. It takes a good heart and lot of patience to answer the queries (most of dem repeated ones)
> 
> All the best for your endeavour and keep going
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*75 points should be more than enough* for securing an Invite during 19th June invitation round for *2631 - Computer Network Professionals*.


As we are still awaiting the results for 22 May and 5th June rounds, things would be more clear IF they publish the results prior to 19th June.


ALSO as KeeDa indicated ensure that you aren't Over-Claiming points for work experience.






iajokhio said:


> I submitted 189 EOI before 22nd May with 60 points. Occupation computer network and systems engineer.
> 
> Did not receive invitation on 22nd.
> 
> Did not receive invitation on 5th June.
> 
> Now for 19th updated to 75 points by adding 10 ielts points and 5 spouse points.
> 
> Well my question is it worth to withdraw my EOI and submit my spouse EOI as she will be claiming 80 points.


----------



## Dino55

*EOI for 190/489*

Hi all,
I have submitted an EOI for 190 and 489 visa on 12th of June 2015. I just need to know how long it will take to receive an invitation? Can some one let me know? Is it occupation ceiling for accountants will apply for 190 NSW? 
Thanks


----------



## iajokhio

KeeDa said:


> Wow. Congrats. 80 is unheard of. You+your spouse must be the first ones on this forum with 80 points. But, are you sure you computed the points correctly? Most importantly- by claiming points for only that much work experience that your assessing authority deemed as "skilled". I guess yes, and I guess your spouse scored 8+ in all modules.
> 
> Anyways, to answer your question: 70+ in itself is good enough to get an invite the very first instance when occupation ceilings open up in July- even if your EOI submitted time is a minute prior to the invitation date.


Yes i am calculating experience points as per ACS letter.

Break up for my 75 points:

Age: 25
Experience: 15 (ACS letter says --> after march 2007).
Education: 20 (PhD in Computer Engineering)
IELTS: 10 (L8, R7.5, W7.5, S8)
Spouse: 05 (ACS positive letter and IELTS score is more than 6 in each.)

And Break up for my spouse 80 points:

Age : 25
Experience: 10 (ACS letter says --> after August 2007).
Education: 20 (PhD in Electrical and Electronic Engineering).
IELTS: 20 (L8.5, R8.5, W8, S8)
Spouse: 05 (ACS posiitve and IELTS score is more than 6 in each.)


----------



## KeeDa

iajokhio said:


> Yes i am calculating experience points as per ACS letter.
> 
> Break up for my 75 points:
> 
> Age: 25
> Experience: 15 (ACS letter says --> after march 2007).
> Education: 20 (PhD in Computer Engineering)
> IELTS: 10 (L8, R7.5, W7.5, S8)
> Spouse: 05 (ACS positive letter and IELTS score is more than 6 in each.)
> 
> And Break up for my spouse 80 points:
> 
> Age : 25
> Experience: 10 (ACS letter says --> after August 2007).
> Education: 20 (PhD in Electrical and Electronic Engineering).
> IELTS: 20 (L8.5, R8.5, W8, S8)
> Spouse: 05 (ACS posiitve and IELTS score is more than 6 in each.)


Good going there for both of you. Just make sure that in order to claim 5 partner points, both your occupations must be on the same list- i.e. SOL for the 189 visa.
Also, reiterating that hold on to your current EOI with 75 points. You should have an invite immediately in the upcoming round.


----------



## melsyd0617

I am trying to understand your ACS. You mentioned after 2007. If you are 25 now, does it mean you started working at the age of 17? Please re-check again.


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hi 
It does not mean his age is 25. It means he is claiming 25 points for his age. 




melsyd0617 said:


> I am trying to understand your ACS. You mentioned after 2007. If you are 25 now, does it mean you started working at the age of 17? Please re-check again.


----------



## sumanth1627

Kariznin said:


> You can mention that but that'll automatically fetch you no points as your experience is less than 3 years.
> 
> I have a question on what you posted, you have almost 2 years of experience and got a positive skill assessment.
> 
> Didn't acs deduct your 1st 2 years of experience? Or it is like that, they deducted your 1st 2 years and after that your experience is 2 years?


HI Kariznin....

what you said was right i have rechecked by assessment and found that two years have been deducted and i am now left with only 1 month experience ;-)

So i shouldn't mention this in an EOI right ???


----------



## sumanth1627

Hi jeetan , need your help in my above question. 

Thanks


----------



## ambition_vik

Dear Jiten,


I am one question related to employment history:

Let assume for company 1 I worked in two countries but in eoi I mention only one country then should I separately mention two countries for company 1 in Visa form?

Please note that I am not claiming work ex points.





Jeeten#80 said:


> Yes you have to provide details of her employment history for the last 10 years.


----------



## Kariznin

sumanth1627 said:


> HI Kariznin....
> 
> what you said was right i have rechecked by assessment and found that two years have been deducted and i am now left with only 1 month experience ;-)
> 
> So i shouldn't mention this in an EOI right ???


You can mention your complete experience but mark that as "Not relevant" as it will not be playing part in claiming points.


----------



## azimcuetcse01

manudabas82 said:


> Hello Members.. For people like us who wish to lodge their EOI and State Sponsordhip themselves and not with an agent.. can we have some presentation/screenshots to help us with exactly what is to be submitted, what all documents to be attached and where for both EOI and State Sponsorship... It would be of some real help to people like me... Those who have already submitted EOI.. please help



Hi Manu,

I have PDF version of all 13pages of EOI submission, if you are interested then drop me a PM azimzte at gmail dot com


----------



## Jeeten#80

You have to provide details of ALL YOUR employments for the last 10 years.


REFER to my following post to understand *HOW TO update your EOI* as per *ACS letter to AVOID Over-claiming points* AND DIRECT VISA REFUSAL and NO REFUND


*EOI Update based on ACS Letter*





sumanth1627 said:


> Hi jeetan , need your help in my above question.
> 
> Thanks





sumanth1627 said:


> HI Kariznin....
> 
> what you said was right i have rechecked by assessment and found that two years have been deducted and i am now left with only 1 month experience ;-)
> 
> So i shouldn't mention this in an EOI right ???


----------



## Jeeten#80

*...IMO...*


IDEALLY your VISA application employment section should replicate your EOI employment section.


IF you have ONLY 1 experience letter AND were being paid Salary in your Base location and Allowance for your on-site then 1 should be fine.


IF you were PAID salary in both the locations then IDEALLY 2 entries based on each employment makes sense.


MOREOVER this is irrespective of you claiming employment points or not AS *You have to provide details of ALL YOUR employments for the last 10 years*.




ambition_vik said:


> Dear Jiten,
> 
> 
> I am one question related to employment history:
> 
> Let assume for company 1 I worked in two countries but in eoi I mention only one country then should I separately mention two countries for company 1 in Visa form?
> 
> Please note that I am not claiming work ex points.


----------



## [email protected]

*Hi*



azimcuetcse01 said:


> Hi Manu,
> 
> I have PDF version of all 13pages of EOI submission, if you are interested then drop me a PM azimzte at gmail dot com


Thanks so much Azim.. I have sent youa PM on your gmail id


----------



## [email protected]

*Hi*



Jeeten#80 said:


> You have to provide details of ALL YOUR employments for the last 10 years.
> 
> 
> REFER to my following post to understand *HOW TO update your EOI* as per *ACS letter to AVOID Over-claiming points* AND DIRECT VISA REFUSAL and NO REFUND
> 
> 
> *EOI Update based on ACS Letter*


Hi Jeeten, 

I got my skill assessment doen from Vetassess fo rskill 224712 and the aoutcome was positive.. I got that done about 1 year 8 months ago.. since then I have stayed in the same job and at the same profile.. Should I mention that in the EOI.. because If I do that, then I woudl get 5 additional points.. I would have necessary tax/salary slips/Statutory declaration from manager..etc documents to support my claim... Please suggest if I should mention that considering that Vetassess report does not have details of the last 1 year and 8 months as assessment was done before that

Would really appreciate your reply
Thanks
Manu


----------



## Jeeten#80

Have answered your Query in another Thread....


*190 confused*




manudabas82 said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> I got my skill assessment doen from Vetassess fo rskill 224712 and the aoutcome was positive.. I got that done about 1 year 8 months ago.. since then I have stayed in the same job and at the same profile.. Should I mention that in the EOI.. because If I do that, then I woudl get 5 additional points.. I would have necessary tax/salary slips/Statutory declaration from manager..etc documents to support my claim... Please suggest if I should mention that considering that Vetassess report does not have details of the last 1 year and 8 months as assessment was done before that
> 
> Would really appreciate your reply
> Thanks
> Manu


----------



## janidhimant

Guyssssss I have some amazing news. NSW nomination received and DIBP invitation received along with it.....!!!!!!!:second::second:


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

janidhimant said:


> Guyssssss I have some amazing news. NSW nomination received and DIBP invitation received along with it.....!!!!!!!:second::second:


Congrats mate.


----------



## goodtimes

janidhimant said:


> Guyssssss I have some amazing news. NSW nomination received and DIBP invitation received along with it.....!!!!!!!:second::second:


Congratulations! :rockon:


----------



## rohansingh2323

Hi All,

During Document preparation I have below query.

*Query *- I have my ITRV in Soft copy given on income tax portal. As per my understanding I need to Download ITRV and sign it and then scan it, then go for attest, because if I use the unsigned then signature area will be blank, I know its a very simple question but it is good to ask. 

If I give ITRV then Do I need to give Form 26AS and Return Acknowledgement as well?


----------



## regattekreddy

*HI..EOI Submitted on 12th June*

Hi ,

I have submitted EOI with 60 points for Software Engineer -261313 on 12th June....Can i expect Invitation in July? 






Thanks
Karunakar

ACS Submitted -05/06/2015/ACS +ve(261313) -12/06/2015/EOI Submitted(60 Pts) -12/06/2015/Invitaion-:fingerscrossed:


----------



## goodtimes

regattekreddy said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 60 points for Software Engineer -261313 on 12th June....Can i expect Invitation in July?
> 
> Thanks
> Karunakar
> 
> ACS Submitted -05/06/2015/ACS +ve(261313) -12/06/2015/EOI Submitted(60 Pts) -12/06/2015/Invitaion-:fingerscrossed:



My dear friend, I submitted the EOI for Software Engineer 2613 with 60 points on 23rd March 2015 and haven't received the invitation yet. You can expect to receive the invitation after July 2015 as there are many 60 and 65+ pointers in the queue for this occupation code.

All the best!


----------



## regattekreddy

So ..since 23rd March 2015 no body has received invitation for Software Engineer?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Stage |||*









janidhimant said:


> Guyssssss I have some amazing news. NSW nomination received and DIBP invitation received along with it.....!!!!!!!:second::second:


----------



## goodtimes

regattekreddy said:


> So ..since 23rd March 2015 no body has received invitation for Software Engineer?


Nope... at least I haven't heard anyone getting an invite from 2613. The occupations ceiling was reached a few weeks back and since then no invites for 2613. You should check more information about occupation ceiling and visa date of effect at the following link: SkillSelect

I hope it helps.

Cheers


----------



## Jeeten#80

Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.


INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.


*REF:* *Skilled nominated migration (190) Information*








regattekreddy said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 60 points for Software Engineer -261313 on 12th June....Can i expect Invitation in July?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Karunakar
> 
> ACS Submitted -05/06/2015/ACS +ve(261313) -12/06/2015/EOI Submitted(60 Pts) -12/06/2015/Invitaion-:fingerscrossed:


----------



## regattekreddy

*hi*



Jeeten#80 said:


> Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.
> 
> WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.
> 
> 
> INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.


what factors are considered to send Invitation?I have not applied for 190 ..mine is 189..


----------



## ambition_vik

Thanks Jiten.

My case is intra-company transfer where I used to get salary in AUS and retiral benefits (PF) in India for that duration. I used to get two salary slips every month.

Now, do you think it will be an issue?





Jeeten#80 said:


> *...IMO...*
> 
> 
> IDEALLY your VISA application employment section should replicate your EOI employment section.
> 
> 
> IF you have ONLY 1 experience letter AND were being paid Salary in your Base location and Allowance for your on-site then 1 should be fine.
> 
> 
> IF you were PAID salary in both the locations then IDEALLY 2 entries based on each employment makes sense.
> 
> 
> MOREOVER this is irrespective of you claiming employment points or not AS *You have to provide details of ALL YOUR employments for the last 10 years*.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Kindly update your signature accordingly.

AS now a days IF you talk about Invitations THEN its only about NSW SS .


Regarding 189 Invitations refer to the following web-link for information.


*SkillSelect*




> *With 60 points you should be invited in Sep/Oct Invitation rounds of NEXT FY, IF not earlier.*
> 
> 
> 
> *SUBJECT to:*
> 
> 1 - NO MAJOR IMMI Rule /Process changes from July 2015
> 
> 2 - There shouldn't be MANY:
> 
> 60 (_*Existing backlog of about 2 months 20 days to be cleared prior to your application*_)
> *AND*
> 60+(_*who would submit their EOI 1 minute prior to invitation round*_) pointers ahead on you in queue.








regattekreddy said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 60 points for Software Engineer -261313 on 12th June....Can i expect Invitation in July?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Karunakar
> 
> ACS Submitted -05/06/2015/ACS +ve(261313) -12/06/2015/EOI Submitted(60 Pts) -12/06/2015/Invitaion-:fingerscrossed:





regattekreddy said:


> what factors are considered to send Invitation?I have not applied for 190 ..mine is 189..


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF you have received an INVITE then you can't Change your EOI.


NOW let it be as it is AND ONLY mention your Indian Entity employment details in VISA Application as per your EOI.


*Question:*

What was your Australian Employment duration?


Are you claiming points for your Australian Employment?





ambition_vik said:


> Thanks Jiten.
> 
> My case is intra-company transfer where I used to get salary in AUS and retiral benefits (PF) in India for that duration. I used to get two salary slips every month.
> 
> Now, do you think it will be an issue?


----------



## msgforsunil

*Results of medical be shared with us?*

Please clarify if the results of medicals tests be shared with us?

Thank you.


----------



## sunilkchopra

msgforsunil said:


> Please clarify if the results of medicals tests be shared with us?
> 
> Thank you.


No these are not shared


----------



## brisbane_bound

Jeeten#80 said:


> Kindly update your signature accordingly.
> 
> AS now a days IF you talk about Invitations THEN its only about NSW SS .
> 
> 
> Regarding 189 Invitations refer to the following web-link for information.
> 
> 
> *SkillSelect*



Hi Jeeten,

A small query. Will there be more number of invitations in July for software engineers and other codes for whom ceiling reached this year? Or is it fixed for each code?

I am an electronics engineer and filed EOI on 23rd May..your thoughts?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Every year DIBP decides on total number of Invites for each Occupation ID. There are many things that go into deciding the Ceilings for each Occupation ID's.


Every year numbers keep on changing based on various planning levels so can't say anything.


You might want to subscribe to EA related thread for more details.


What is your EOI Points total?



brisbane_bound said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> A small query. Will there be more number of invitations in July for software engineers and other codes for whom ceiling reached this year? Or is it fixed for each code?
> 
> I am an electronics engineer and filed EOI on 23rd May..your thoughts?


----------



## brisbane_bound

Jeeten#80 said:


> Every year DIBP decides on total number of Invites for each Occupation ID. There are many things that go into deciding the Ceilings for each Occupation ID's.
> 
> 
> Every year numbers keep on changing based on various planning levels so can't say anything.
> 
> 
> You might want to subscribe to EA related thread for more details.
> 
> 
> What is your EOI Points total?


Thanks..Submitted woth 60 points...What do u think? Any chance on 19th june?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Cannot comment as I haven't been following this Occupation code :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:.


*|| ALL THE BEST |||*





brisbane_bound said:


> Thanks..Submitted woth 60 points...What do u think? Any chance on 19th june?


----------



## brisbane_bound

Jeeten#80 said:


> Cannot comment as I haven't been following this Occupation code :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:.
> 
> 
> *|| ALL THE BEST |||*


Thanks..Can you link me to thr EA related threads u mentioned before?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Here you go...see if this helps/is relevant.


*Engineer Australia Processing- Time frame*





brisbane_bound said:


> Thanks..Can you link me to thr EA related threads u mentioned before?


----------



## ambition_vik

Thanks Jiten.

Duration is less than 1 year and I am not claiming points for work ex because ACS already deducted 6 years so as of now I have less than 3 years of skilled employment.

Please suggest.




Jeeten#80 said:


> IF you have received an INVITE then you can't Change your EOI.
> 
> 
> NOW let it be as it is AND ONLY mention your Indian Entity employment details in VISA Application as per your EOI.
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> 
> What was your Australian Employment duration?
> 
> 
> Are you claiming points for your Australian Employment?


----------



## ambition_vik

Dear Jiten,

I have sent personal message in this regard to you. Please check



ambition_vik said:


> Thanks Jiten.
> 
> Duration is less than 1 year and I am not claiming points for work ex because ACS already deducted 6 years so as of now I have less than 3 years of skilled employment.
> 
> Please suggest.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Best case would have been updating EOI.


Now that you don't have that option, you may indicate your Australian Employment in VISA application as "*Not Relevant*" IF it falls within those deducted 6 years. IF it falls under the less than 3 years of skilled employment THEN mark it as *Relevant*.


Before that share the extract similar to following from your ACS result letter.




> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 26 March 2014.
> 
> 
> *Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 135199 (ICT Managers nec) of the ANZSCO Code.*
> 
> 
> *Your qualification has been assessed as follows:*
> 
> *Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science from University of Sydney completed May 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing​*
> 
> *The following employment after February 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 135199 (ICT Managers nec) of the ANZSCO Code.
> *
> *
> Dates: 01/08 - 04/09 (1yrs 3mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: IBM
> Country: CHINA
> 
> Dates: 04/09 - 12/09 (0yrs 8mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: Microsoft
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 01/10 - 05/12 (2yrs 4mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: Accenture
> Country: AUSTRALIA
> ​*








ambition_vik said:


> Thanks Jiten.
> 
> Duration is less than 1 year and I am not claiming points for work ex because ACS already deducted 6 years so as of now I have less than 3 years of skilled employment.
> 
> Please suggest.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

I'd be really thankful if anyone of you can answer this for me.
I have submitted my EOI for Victoria state sponsorship and now I'm planning to apply for NSW state sponsorship also.
NSW page tells me that I need to mention that in the EOI and then I'll get a link to apply for NSW SS.

Do you think I need to now update my EOI and mention NSW SS as well in that?
Will it have any impact of my Victoria SS?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## newUser12

hi,
I have submitted my eoi on 23May 2015. I was wondering what are my chances of getting the PR by end of Sept. I have 60 points and applying for Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Software Engineer - 261313.
Tia


----------



## happieaussie2016

Sorry to disappoint you bro. But it may be difficult also to get an invite based on your points and SOL code by September. 
If you are very lucky you may get an invite to lodge a VISA by 1st or 2nd round of September.

There are numerous people before you who lodged EOI in March with 60 points and still waiting for an Invite.
The Magic word here is " Have Patience" 



newUser12 said:


> hi,
> I have submitted my eoi on 23May 2015. I was wondering what are my chances of getting the PR by end of Sept. I have 60 points and applying for Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Software Engineer - 261313.
> Tia


----------



## Jeeten#80

*...IMO...*


Getting a PR by end of September 2015 seems very improbable.


*WHY....explained below*




> *With 60 points you should be invited to lodge VISA in Sep Invitation rounds of NEXT FY, IF not earlier.*
> 
> 
> 
> *SUBJECT to:*
> 
> 1 - NO MAJOR IMMI Rule /Process changes from July 2015
> 
> 2 - There shouldn't be MANY:
> 
> 60 (_Existing backlog of about 2 months to be cleared prior to your application_)
> AND
> 60+ (_who would submit their EOI 1 minute prior to invitation round_) pointers ahead on you in queue.







newUser12 said:


> hi,
> I have submitted my eoi on 23May 2015. I was wondering what are my chances of getting the PR by end of Sept. I have 60 points and applying for Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Software Engineer - 261313.
> Tia


----------



## sharan22too

Hi All,

Any new news or rumors on SOl 2015-16?? I guess in the previous financial years we had good idea on occupations on SOL by this time of the month.


----------



## batcoder0619

sharan22too said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any new news or rumors on SOl 2015-16?? I guess in the previous financial years we had good idea on occupations on SOL by this time of the month.


New list will be available after July 1st.


----------



## ambition_vik

Thanks Jiten.

Please check your mail box. 



Jeeten#80 said:


> Best case would have been updating EOI.
> 
> 
> Now that you don't have that option, you may indicate your Australian Employment in VISA application as "*Not Relevant*" IF it falls within those deducted 6 years. IF it falls under the less than 3 years of skilled employment THEN mark it as *Relevant*.
> 
> 
> Before that share the extract similar to following from your ACS result letter.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

I'd be really thankful if anyone of you can answer this for me.
I have submitted my EOI for Victoria state sponsorship and now I'm planning to apply for NSW state sponsorship also.
NSW page tells me that I need to mention that in the EOI and then I'll get a link to apply for NSW SS.

Do you think I need to now update my EOI and mention NSW SS as well in that?
Will it have any impact of my Victoria SS?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeeten#80

This year it would be updated post 1st July 2015.


Check 10th June post on "*Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection*" Facebook page. "_Hi Ria Kor, the new SOL will be published after 1 July 2015_".






sharan22too said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any new news or rumors on SOl 2015-16?? I guess in the previous financial years we had good idea on occupations on SOL by this time of the month.


----------



## Jeeten#80

I need more information check your PM.




ambition_vik said:


> Thanks Jiten.
> 
> Please check your mail box.


----------



## sharan22too

Thanks a lot Jeeten, your replies are very helpful and accurate!
Good luck to you


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hi Everyone,

Any update when new quota will be release.
i have submitted my EOI on 23rd April, with 60 pts..261313


thanks


----------



## happieaussie2016

Not before 1st July. 



saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Any update when new quota will be release.
> i have submitted my EOI on 23rd April, with 60 pts..261313
> 
> 
> thanks


----------



## rohansingh2323

Hi All,

Please look at below query and please suggest.




rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> During Document preparation I have below query.
> 
> *Query *- I have my ITRV in Soft copy given on income tax portal. As per my understanding I need to Download ITRV and sign it and then scan it, then go for attest, because if I use the unsigned then signature area will be blank, I know its a very simple question but it is good to ask.
> 
> If I give ITRV then Do I need to give Form 26AS and Return Acknowledgement as well?


----------



## pareshs

Hi All,

I have applied EOI last week with 65 points Ie Age 30 points,PTE exam : 20 points and education : 10 points. I applied as a general accoutant. How long do you think it would take for my case. Thanks.


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hello Friends

Once, we get the invite, then what are the documents we need to submit. 
Please share the list .

In my knowledge, we need to get Police clearance and Medical check up done. But are their any specific documents too which we need to submit.

Thanks.


----------



## Jeeten#80

REFER to my corresponding posts.


*Document checklist*



*PCC and MEDICALS*





saurabhgoel123 said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> Once, we get the invite, then what are the documents we need to submit.
> Please share the list .
> 
> In my knowledge, we need to get Police clearance and Medical check up done. But are their any specific documents too which we need to submit.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## redsato

pareshs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied EOI last week with 65 points Ie Age 30 points,PTE exam : 20 points and education : 10 points. I applied as a general accoutant. How long do you think it would take for my case. Thanks.


2211 Accountants?

I reckon the first round of FY 2015-16


----------



## melsyd0617

Hi Guys quick question. If I have changed employer after the ACS Assessment (I am claiming the maximum 15pts even without the new employment), do I need to put it in the EOI and just click Not related although it is related to same code?


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Thanks.
This waiting thing is killing me.. :frusty:



Jeeten#80 said:


> REFER to my corresponding posts.
> 
> 
> *Document checklist*
> 
> 
> 
> *PCC and MEDICALS*


----------



## bonerofalonelyheart

saurabhgoel123 said:


> Thanks.
> This waiting thing is killing me.. :frusty:


i fill you because one time i bang wall head so hard frustension that wish case officer send him parcel brick to head on smash it also fill same.
thank you


----------



## pchinthireddy

Hi All,

Can you please clarify the below ACS assessment.

I have total 7 Years experience in Testing and suitable for 261314 (Software Tester) code, but as per the ACS assessment, they only considered by experience after July'12? in that case I can claim points for only 3 Years?

below is the details: 

Note: Removed company names

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the
ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology in Electrical and Electronics Engineering from Jawaharlal Nehru
Technological University completed May 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF
Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

*The following employment after July 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.*

Dates: 06/08 - 06/10 (2yrs 0mths)
Position: Software Trainee Engineer
Employer: 3[ghi]
Country: INDIA
Dates: 06/10 - 06/11 (1yrs 0mths)
Position: Associate Software Engineer
Employer: 2[def]
Country: INDIA
Dates: 07/11 - 03/14 (2yrs 8mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: 1[abc]
Country: INDIA


----------



## hari_sudhan

pchinthireddy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can you please clarify the below ACS assessment.
> 
> I have total 7 Years experience in Testing and suitable for 261314 (Software Tester) code, but as per the ACS assessment, they only considered by experience after July'12? in that case I can claim points for only 3 Years?
> 
> below is the details:
> 
> Note: Removed company names
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Technology in Electrical and Electronics Engineering from Jawaharlal Nehru
> Technological University completed May 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF
> Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> *The following employment after July 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.*
> 
> Dates: 06/08 - 06/10 (2yrs 0mths)
> Position: Software Trainee Engineer
> Employer: 3[ghi]
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 06/10 - 06/11 (1yrs 0mths)
> Position: Associate Software Engineer
> Employer: 2[def]
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 07/11 - 03/14 (2yrs 8mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Employer: 1[abc]
> Country: INDIA


For BE in EEE, ACS will deduct 4 years from your experience, hence they have considered exp only after July 2012. 

So, yes only 3 years shall be considered for claiming points against experience. 


One question, I noticed you are assessing for 261314 job code, but this occupation is not listed in SOL anymore. What visa are you applying for ?


----------



## pchinthireddy

Thank you, Yes, this is not in SOL, but it is there in CSOL, I am applying for Victorian state sponsorship.


----------



## hari_sudhan

pchinthireddy said:


> Thank you, Yes, this is not in SOL, but it is there in CSOL, I am applying for Victorian state sponsorship.


All the Best :thumb:


----------



## pchinthireddy

Thanks Hari, 

Seems your application is moving very fast, 
*ACS Applied 25-Feb-2015 | ACS +ve 05-Mar-2015 | PTE L/R/S/W 90/86/90/79 13-Apr-2015 | EOI 14-Apr-2015 | Invite 23-Apr-2015 | Visa Lodge 08-May-2015 | Medicals 03-June-2015| PCC 05-June-2015|*

Which ANZSCO code you applied?


----------



## Abhishek1984

Is there any chances for 60 pointer in 2725 code applied on 6th may for coming round


----------



## pavanmuppidi

*EOI Submission*

Hi,

I got my *ACS report yesterday* and the consultancy guy is asking whether to submit *EOI* immediately or to wait for the July updates from Embassy.

I am applying for *Software Engineer* position. 

Will it take much time, if I apply now?

Is it better to apply after the July updates? Which one will take less time? 

I am confused. Please advise.

Thanks,
Pavan


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hi Pavan,
its always better to submit your EOI as soon as you receive your PTE And ACS results.
as you may be aware invitations are based on points so if you have higher points you will be invited earlier. If you have 60 points then you need to wait as invitations wil be sent out on first come first basis.
if you submit your EOI now with 60 points you will be invited before someone who has submitted after 1 July.
In my opinion submitting an EOI does not cost any money so even if Software Engineer is removed you do not lose anything but if it is there fingerscrossed you stand to be invited earlier.

So take the wise decision, search this forum for information whenever in doubt. you will find information which even your agent cannot provide 



pavanmuppidi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my *ACS report yesterday* and the consultancy guy is asking whether to submit *EOI* immediately or to wait for the July updates from Embassy.
> 
> I am applying for *Software Engineer* position.
> 
> Will it take much time, if I apply now?
> 
> Is it better to apply after the July updates? Which one will take less time?
> 
> I am confused. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pavan


----------



## imagine46

*for general accountact*



Jeeten#80 said:


> *...IMO...*
> 
> 
> Getting a PR by end of September 2015 seems very improbable.
> 
> 
> *WHY....explained below*


Hi Jeeten,
What if it is the same scenario but its for general accountant?


----------



## redsato

imagine46 said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> What if it is the same scenario but its for general accountant?


if you are talkign about 2211 Accountants, my $0.02 is: NO


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

I'd be really thankful if anyone of you can answer this for me.
I have submitted my EOI for Victoria state sponsorship and now I'm planning to apply for NSW state sponsorship also.
NSW page tells me that I need to mention that in the EOI and then I'll get a link to apply for NSW SS.

Do you think I need to now update my EOI and mention NSW SS as well in that?
Will it have any impact of my Victoria SS?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vchandwani

When will DIBP publish the dates for upcoming July round, when the first round would be held 3rd or 10th July?


----------



## KeeDa

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'd be really thankful if anyone of you can answer this for me.
> I have submitted my EOI for Victoria state sponsorship and now I'm planning to apply for NSW state sponsorship also.
> NSW page tells me that I need to mention that in the EOI and then I'll get a link to apply for NSW SS.
> 
> Do you think I need to now update my EOI and mention NSW SS as well in that?
> Will it have any impact of my Victoria SS?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You cannot choose 2 states in your EOI. Just one. You can choose the ALL option though, but don't expect states to show interest in your application if you do so. They are interested in candidates who show commitment to live and stay in their state. So, make up your mind about where you would like to be and stick to that option only.


----------



## imagine46

redsato said:


> if you are talkign about 2211 Accountants, my $0.02 is: NO


sorry didn't got you. What you mean?


----------



## Jeeten#80

DIBP is keeping everyone guessing this time.


IT seems they would update this only in July.


Moreover ALL are still waiting for 22nd May and 5th June Invitation Round results.


*REF: * *June Invitation Round Dates for SkillSelect*





vchandwani said:


> When will DIBP publish the dates for upcoming July round, when the first round would be held 3rd or 10th July?


----------



## hari_sudhan

pchinthireddy said:


> thanks hari,
> 
> seems your application is moving very fast,
> *acs applied 25-feb-2015 | acs +ve 05-mar-2015 | pte l/r/s/w 90/86/90/79 13-apr-2015 | eoi 14-apr-2015 | invite 23-apr-2015 | visa lodge 08-may-2015 | medicals 03-june-2015| pcc 05-june-2015|*
> 
> which anzsco code you applied?


261313


----------



## Jeeten#80

Can you elaborate more as to what your query is and your current stage of PR application with Points?





imagine46 said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> What if it is the same scenario but its for general accountant?


----------



## redsato

imagine46 said:


> sorry didn't got you. What you mean?


That means if your occupation code is 2211 Accountants, then you are in for a very long queue....


----------



## azimcuetcse01

Jeeten#80 said:


> DIBP is keeping everyone guessing this time.
> 
> 
> IT seems they would update this only in July.
> 
> 
> Moreover ALL are still waiting for 22nd May and 5th June Invitation Round results.
> 
> 
> *REF: * *June Invitation Round Dates for SkillSelect*



Is that means, May8/22, June 5/19 all results as well as sending invitation will bb published in july-2015 ?


----------



## Jeeten#80

At-least that is what their website states regarding results. But you never know IMMI might publish the JULY invitation round dates earlier. 




> It is expected that the results of all the invitation rounds since 22 May 2015 will be published on the department”s website after 1 July 2015.






azimcuetcse01 said:


> Is that means, May8/22, June 5/19 all results as well as sending invitation will bb published in july-2015 ?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

KeeDa said:


> You cannot choose 2 states in your EOI. Just one. You can choose the ALL option though, but don't expect states to show interest in your application if you do so. They are interested in candidates who show commitment to live and stay in their state. So, make up your mind about where you would like to be and stick to that option only.


Thanks for your reply. 
To be honest, I don't mind if it's NSW or VIC; that's why I wanted to check if I can apply for both the SS's. 
Victoria I have already applied as stated earlier. 
One more question: If I check ALL option by updating my EOI would it help me getting an "apply for sponsorship" link from NSW?
Also, if it will have any impact on my already submitted VIC SS.

Sorry about too many questions.


----------



## azimcuetcse01

Jeeten#80 said:


> At-least that is what their website states regarding results. But you never know IMMI might publish the JULY invitation round dates earlier.



Oh I see,
result published means, start sending invitation letter. We might not able to see the complete list of lucky persons, only update the ceiling.


----------



## l0nglive

Does States control where you live after you have 190 visa?


----------



## Raghunan

*Shortage of IT and communications tech talent costly to economy*

Shortage of IT and communications tech talent costly to economy | Business Spectator


----------



## Danav_Singh

Raghunan said:


> Shortage of IT and communications tech talent costly to economy | Business Spectator


After spending 3 years in oz i realized the australian defination of ICT professionals is entirely different from what we south Asians think.

For Australia a receptionist using computer for day to day work is an ICT professional. A nurse job role where computer literacy is required but hospital is unable to find such match is ICT shortage. Dont confuse this data with core IT jobs.


----------



## Jeeten#80

No STATES don't control where you live and work AFTER 190 VISA is granted.


For details refer to the following thread.


*jumping states & other stuff*





l0nglive said:


> Does States control where you live after you have 190 visa?


----------



## Raghunan

Danav_Singh said:


> After spending 3 years in oz i realized the australian defination of ICT professionals is entirely different from what we south Asians think.
> 
> For Australia a receptionist using computer for day to day work is an ICT professional. A nurse job role where computer literacy is required but hospital is unable to find such match is ICT shortage. Dont confuse this data with core IT jobs.


Yes Danav, I agree with you. Having been in Melbourne from past 1.5 years, all people who can operate a mere computer is an ICT professional!!

But, what I liked and relevance to ICT "Migrant" professionals is below quote from same link...

===============================================
You might say the future belongs to coders, the makers and talent that doesn’t just focus on consumption but rather focus on giving shape to the infrastructure that underpins the digital world.

Australia currently uses skilled migration as one way to gain access to ICT talent, with over 21,000 visas granted to new arrivals last year (roughly half for short-term 457s and half for permanent migrants), more than a quarter of which were software developers and programmers. Around 2000 ICT workers left Australia in 2013-14 to work overseas, resulting in a net “brain gain” of just over 19,000 people.
While the overall growth in ICT workers from migration has averaged between 16,000 and 21,000 in recent years, this dependence on migration could potentially leave Australia exposed to future skills shortages if the supply of skilled workers is unable to be maintained.
===============================================

Basically this should encourage all ICT applicants.


----------



## msgforsunil

*Question on PCC and Medicals?*

Couple of questions.

1. I am not seeing any validity of 1 year on the PCC letter issued. Is it a IMMI rule? Please share the source.

2. The above question is valid for medicals as well.

3. How do I confirm, if the medicals is received by IMMI?

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## msgforsunil

*Entry date as part of the Visa Grant mail?*

As part of the Visa grant mail that we receive, do we get to know the entry date?

Refer http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-R36znJjzu2s/TzbCyc3ss4I/AAAAAAAACbA/lOe1g-X1nFU/s1600/3505831_orig.jpeg for an example.

What is the difference between, "Initial Entry By" and "Must not arrive after" in the above URL? Logically, both should be same right?

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## KeeDa

msgforsunil said:


> Couple of questions.
> 
> 1. I am not seeing any validity of 1 year on the PCC letter issued. Is it a IMMI rule? Please share the source.
> *>> https://www.immi.gov.au/faqs/Pages/how-long-is-my-police-check-valid-for.aspx*
> 
> 2. The above question is valid for medicals as well.
> *>> https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/assessment-health-exam-results.htm (sixth question)*
> 
> 3. How do I confirm, if the medicals is received by IMMI?
> *I don't really know. From what I remember, the "organize health" link disappears. Not sure though.
> Edit: Fifth question from the link shared above in #2 answers this question.*
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar


answers inline


----------



## msgforsunil

KeeDa said:


> answers inline


Thank you KeeDa.


----------



## Danav_Singh

Raghunan said:


> Yes Danav, I agree with you. Having been in Melbourne from past 1.5 years, all people who can operate a mere computer is an ICT professional!!
> 
> But, what I liked and relevance to ICT "Migrant" professionals is below quote from same link...
> 
> ===============================================
> You might say the future belongs to coders, the makers and talent that doesn&#146;t just focus on consumption but rather focus on giving shape to the infrastructure that underpins the digital world.
> 
> Australia currently uses skilled migration as one way to gain access to ICT talent, with over 21,000 visas granted to new arrivals last year (roughly half for short-term 457s and half for permanent migrants), more than a quarter of which were software developers and programmers. Around 2000 ICT workers left Australia in 2013-14 to work overseas, resulting in a net &#147;brain gain&#148; of just over 19,000 people.
> While the overall growth in ICT workers from migration has averaged between 16,000 and 21,000 in recent years, this dependence on migration could potentially leave Australia exposed to future skills shortages if the supply of skilled workers is unable to be maintained.
> ===============================================
> 
> Basically this should encourage all ICT applicants.


every year all the assessment bodies have to submit the projected shortage of work force to DIBP.

Out of curiosity this year i read the accounting body report. They are projecting massive shortage and warned DIBP of hurting economy if its removed from SOL. However on ground the job situation for accounting is completely different.

Its a money making game for assessment bodies.i am Yet to come across any assessment body who dint projected massive shortage. Removal of any occupation from SOL means big hole in the pocket of concerned assessment body.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Both the *medical examination results* and the *police clearances* are *valid for one year*. 


*REF: * *Initial Entry to Australia after a migration visa has been issued*


Medicals submitted to IMMI: *Checking that your health examination results have been submitted*





msgforsunil said:


> Couple of questions.
> 
> 1. I am not seeing any validity of 1 year on the PCC letter issued. Is it a IMMI rule? Please share the source.
> 
> 2. The above question is valid for medicals as well.
> 
> 3. How do I confirm, if the medicals is received by IMMI?
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## momentum

Guys -

So one one got an invitation for 261313 in the last round of June 4? I lodged my EOI with 65 points on June 15. Asked my agent if the cap has been reached for 261313 and he said not for software engineers, he said i may very well get the invite this friday, June 19th.

Whats the difference between codes 2613 and 261313?


----------



## msgforsunil

momentum said:


> Guys -
> 
> So one one got an invitation for 261313 in the last round of June 4? I lodged my EOI with 65 points on June 15. Asked my agent if the cap has been reached for 261313 and he said not for software engineers, he said i may very well get the invite this friday, June 19th.
> 
> Whats the difference between codes 2613 and 261313?


Please read more at 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

2613 contains the following Occupations: 
261311 Analyst Programmer 
261312 Developer Programmer 
261313 Software Engineer 
261314 Software Tester
261399 Software and Applications Programmers nec


----------



## redsato

momentum said:


> Guys -
> 
> So one one got an invitation for 261313 in the last round of June 4? I lodged my EOI with 65 points on June 15. Asked my agent if the cap has been reached for 261313 and he said not for software engineers, he said i may very well get the invite this friday, June 19th.
> 
> Whats the difference between codes 2613 and 261313?


you should really think about whether your agent is trustworthy or not....

he got the basic fat wrong...

2613 includes 261313


----------



## happieaussie2016

Wish that was true. But it is not. 2613 ceiling reached on 8th May. so no more invitations under 189 VISA subtype for 2613 occupation code.
If your agent is telling you different he is either ignorant or fooling around.

Best you can expect an invite when the occupation ceiling is reset in July and invitations start rolling out from the 1st round of July.

As you have 65 points you have very good chance to be invited in either the 1st or the second round of July.



momentum said:


> Guys -
> 
> So one one got an invitation for 261313 in the last round of June 4? I lodged my EOI with 65 points on June 15. Asked my agent if the cap has been reached for 261313 and he said not for software engineers, he said i may very well get the invite this friday, June 19th.
> 
> Whats the difference between codes 2613 and 261313?


----------



## ajay1989

*Last draw for this immigration year*

Hi all,

waiting for last draw for current immigration year!!!
I submitted EOI with 60 points for electronics engineer on 14th May. 
I hope I get the invitation today or else who knows if electronics engineer will be in next year skillset. 
I read some where that electronics engineer is under flagged occupation list and is in high risk of being taken out from next year skill set. 
Any opinion?
Thanks


----------



## ishugarg

Dosto,

I got invite for VISA 190 with 60 points.,,NSW .... 261311 - Analyst programmer
Payment done.........

EOI submission:- 28 - 5 - 2015


----------



## azimcuetcse01

ishugarg said:


> Dosto,
> 
> I got invite for VISA 190 with 60 points.,,NSW .... 261311 - Analyst programmer
> Payment done.........
> 
> EOI submission:- 28 - 5 - 2015



Congratulations......

Seems, you have been selected at the first round of June. When did you get the invitation email?


----------



## unlimitedme

I have been seeing more job ads with requirement as "Only applicable to Australia Citizen.."

it is very demoralizing..


----------



## TIIIFFF

I Just check online, the immi said that
"Due to technical issues, we have been unable to update invitation round results on Department of Immigration and Border Protection website. It is expected that the results of all the invitation rounds since 22 May 2015 will be published on the department”s website after 1 July 2015.

Sorry for the inconvenience."

in this way, there will no any report before July...


----------



## deepgill

Hello friends ....Today I got invitation from Nsw ss for 489,code 351411with 60 points.


----------



## brisbane_bound

ajay1989 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> waiting for last draw for current immigration year!!!
> I submitted EOI with 60 points for electronics engineer on 14th May.
> I hope I get the invitation today or else who knows if electronics engineer will be in next year skillset.
> I read some where that electronics engineer is under flagged occupation list and is in high risk of being taken out from next year skill set.
> Any opinion?
> Thanks


Hey,
I have the same scenario but submitted on 23rd May.
Really tense..Hope i get it this time


----------



## redsato

brisbane_bound said:


> Hey,
> I have the same scenario but submitted on 23rd May.
> Really tense..Hope i get it this time


To be honest, the chance is very slim


----------



## ajay1989

brisbane_bound said:


> Hey,
> I have the same scenario but submitted on 23rd May.
> Really tense..Hope i get it this time


Lets hope for the best. 
Else we all have to wait and see the skillset that they will be publishing soon. Hopefully electronics engineer survives one more year atleast!!


----------



## leome78

*Swapping Surname and First name in EOI application*

Hi after submitting the EOI and getting the Visa invitation i discovered that I swapped my Family with my fist name and vice versa. Should i create a new EOI again? Or is there anyway to fix it.


----------



## brisbane_bound

redsato said:


> To be honest, the chance is very slim


I know..Going by the latest trends im not very sure.
But hey , we should never lose hope , right


----------



## R.P.G

Just got Invitation mail from NSW. Thanks all.

261313/ EOI: 06/06/2015/ 65points.


----------



## sharan22too

Congrats all who received Invitation today!
Can someone say the approx liquid cash to be shown for NSW 190(261313)?


----------



## SqOats

ajay1989 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> waiting for last draw for current immigration year!!!
> I submitted EOI with 60 points for electronics engineer on 14th May.
> I hope I get the invitation today or else who knows if electronics engineer will be in next year skillset.
> I read some where that electronics engineer is under flagged occupation list and is in high risk of being taken out from next year skill set.
> Any opinion?
> Thanks


I am a little ahead of you in the queue . cut-off date for last stands around 5 may (unofficial) ... Lets see where it will fall after giving away just 500 invites. Lets hope for the best.

Goodluck


----------



## Jeeten#80

There is no requirement from *NSW to show Funds availability* for NSW SS Application LIKE other STATES.





sharan22too said:


> Congrats all who received Invitation today!
> Can someone say the approx liquid cash to be shown for NSW 190(261313)?


----------



## redsato

SqOats said:


> I am a little ahead of you in the queue . cut-off date for last stands around 5 may (unofficial) ... Lets see where it will fall after giving away just 500 invites. Lets hope for the best.
> 
> Goodluck


Hey when did you submit?

My submission date is in the early morning of 09/05


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Hello All,

Need urgent help.

I got invite to apply for NSW yesterday, I had filed EOI for 189 and 190 both.

I have 65 points with sponsorship.

Will there be any problems if I pay fees and go ahead with NSW state sponsorship.

I read above about EOI freeze, what is that, will I any any problems

I prefer 189, but want to be secure by paying for NSW, as this come to me after 2 years of hard working

Please reply ASAP


----------



## brisbane_bound

redsato said:


> Hey when did you submit?
> 
> My submission date is in the early morning of 09/05


i think the cut off could be around 15th May for this round considering they were able to clear 10 days for last 2 rounds so you stand a really good chance..All the best!!


----------



## Samaya

I submitted my EOI for subclass 189 on 17th June 2015. 
My point reaches 60 and I have IELTS L:8,R:7,S:7,W:7. Skill Assessment done.
Can I expect invitation from immigration ?
If yes, how long should it take for receiving invitation ?
Thank you in advance .


----------



## SqOats

redsato said:


> Hey when did you submit?
> 
> My submission date is in the early morning of 09/05


Mine is 12/05 evening. You really have bright chances to get the invite.

Goodluck.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Have answered your query in another thread...


*NSW State Sponsorship_FEB 2015*





I Want to be Aussie said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Need urgent help.
> 
> I got invite to apply for NSW yesterday, I had filed EOI for 189 and 190 both.
> 
> I have 65 points with sponsorship.
> 
> Will there be any problems if I pay fees and go ahead with NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> I read above about EOI freeze, what is that, will I any any problems
> 
> I prefer 189, but want to be secure by paying for NSW, as this come to me after 2 years of hard working
> 
> Please reply ASAP


----------



## SqOats

BTW, at what time they send the invites. Is it at Friday 12 am Australian time (+10 GMT)?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Yes...its tonight 00:00 hrs Australia Time...


INDIA @ 19:30 hrs today.




SqOats said:


> BTW, at what time they send the invites. Is it at Friday 12 am Australian time (+10 GMT)?


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Jeten,

I having hard time opening that link, can you please post the answer here too

Please


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Thanks saw your poat in the other thread

Thanks a lot for the help


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Here you go...*



WHEN you apply for NSW SS Nomination by paying the fees, IF your NSW SS Nomination is approved you will receive an INVITE to apply for 190 SS VISA. 

AND THIS would result in EOI freeze for 60 days. So you won't get an Invite for 189 until then.


THAT time you have to decide IF you want to apply for 190 VISA or wait for this INVITE to expire (60 days wait) and THEN wait for 189 Visa Invite.


*In my View:* You should apply for NSW SS Nomination and THEN based on positive outcome apply for 190 visa when invited. Its always better to work on what you have in HAND RATHER then waiting for what you might get in future.






I Want to be Aussie said:


> Jeten,
> 
> I having hard time opening that link, can you please post the answer here too
> 
> Please


----------



## Deepak yr

*hey*

I have a hard time,could u plz tell me when i will get the invitation .:confused2 plz 


Skilled - Subclass 190 | Software Engineer - 261313

March 2014 - Engineers Australia Skills Assessment Application Submitted
30/05/2014 - ACS Outcome Positive
18/03/2015 - PTE Results (L-70, R-74, W-74, S-70 | Overall - 72)
22/05/2015 - EOI Submitted 65 points with NSW as preference.

Experienced -5.8 years

Plz help me ...waiting time kills me .....


----------



## johnny.b

Guys please shed some light,

I have launched EOI on 6/5/2015 with 60 points, application was launched on bases of SOL - Engineering technologist 233914
(https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/233914.php), assessed by engineers Australia. 

2339 - Other Engineering Professionals	-1000 - 784

Since I launched application, their have been 2 Invitation rounds - 8th &22nd may 2015 yet no change in my skillselect EOI website. 

Am I doing anything wrong for slowing the process or does it usually take this long? Has anyone bad invites recently if so what does the status change in skillselect website? 

looking at the website since launch (skillselect website),has been tiring and stressed out. 


Thanks guys


----------



## ajay1989

johnny.b said:


> Guys please shed some light,
> 
> I have launched EOI on 6/5/2015 with 60 points, application was launched on bases of SOL - Engineering technologist 233914
> (https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/233914.php), assessed by engineers Australia.
> 
> 2339 - Other Engineering Professionals	-1000 - 784
> 
> Since I launched application, their have been 2 Invitation rounds - 8th &22nd may 2015 yet no change in my skillselect EOI website.
> 
> Am I doing anything wrong for slowing the process or does it usually take this long? Has anyone bad invites recently if so what does the status change in skillselect website?
> 
> looking at the website since launch (skillselect website),has been tiring and stressed out.
> 
> 
> Thanks guys


You should get invitation today. 
Based on the response from other members in this forum, visa effect date for the last draw was May 5 i.e. people applied before May 5 got invitation. Since yours is May 6, you got very good chance of getting invitation today


----------



## Abhishek1984

Hey submitted EOI on 6th may any chance of getting a invitation tonight am in 2725 with 60 point andand whats the cut off dates for 60 pointers


----------



## redsato

Abhishek1984 said:


> Hey submitted EOI on 6th may any chance of getting a invitation tonight am in 2725 with 60 point andand whats the cut off dates for 60 pointers


lol you have more chance than pretty much 99% of everybody else, dude


----------



## Raghunan

Jeeten#80 said:


> WHEN you apply for NSW SS Nomination by paying the fees, IF your NSW SS Nomination is approved you will receive an INVITE to apply for 190 SS VISA.
> 
> AND THIS would result in EOI freeze for 60 days. So you won't get an Invite for 189 until then.
> 
> 
> THAT time you have to decide IF you want to apply for 190 VISA or wait for this INVITE to expire (60 days wait) and THEN wait for 189 Visa Invite.
> 
> 
> *In my View:* You should apply for NSW SS Nomination and THEN based on positive outcome apply for 190 visa when invited. Its always better to work on what you have in HAND RATHER then waiting for what you might get in future.



Hey Jeeten,

Just to confirm! Hope this "Freezing" of EOI for 60 days is not applicable for VIC SS and other states. This scenario seems to be valid only for NSW SS I guess. Am I right?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Its irrespective of any STATE, WHEN you receive an INVITE from DIBP to apply for VISA THAT time your SkillSelect EOI freezes.


* WHEN SS is approved THEN concerned STATE communicates this to DIBP and THEN your EOI is freezed for next 60 days.





Raghunan said:


> Hey Jeeten,
> 
> Just to confirm! Hope this "Freezing" of EOI for 60 days is not applicable for VIC SS and other states. This scenario seems to be valid only for NSW SS I guess. Am I right?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

I need small advice here.
I have submitted my EOI earlier this month for 190 and submitted my VIC SS as well with 65 points (Including SS).

I somehow did it only for 190 NOT 189 and 190 both in EOI. 
I just wanted to know if I go ahead and update my EOI to have 189 and 190 (VIC SS) now, will it have any impact on my current application for SS with VIC Government?

Request you to please help. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Go ahead and update your EOI by selecting 189.


This won't impact your VIC SS Application in any way.




gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need small advice here.
> I have submitted my EOI earlier this month for 190 and submitted my VIC SS as well with 65 points (Including SS).
> 
> I somehow did it only for 190 NOT 189 and 190 both in EOI.
> I just wanted to know if I go ahead and update my EOI to have 189 and 190 (VIC SS) now, will it have any impact on my current application for SS with VIC Government?
> 
> Request you to please help.
> 
> thanks in advance.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Jeeten#80 said:


> Go ahead and update your EOI by selecting 189.
> 
> 
> This won't impact your VIC SS Application in any way.


Thanks Jeeten.  
I have been on this forum from a few days only, but I'd say you have been answer to all the queries from anyone.


----------



## sumanth1627

Hi all
Jus need a clarification 

If someone is eligible to submit an EOI for an occupation which has been reached ceiling 

Does they have to wait until FY ??? 

Jus out of curiosity can they submit after 12am in next FY ??????

Thanks jeetan and everyone .


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi Jeetan/All,

I have one more query.
I have submitted my EOI with 60 points 189 Independent (as discussed above) a few minutes ago.
Can anyone please help me with the dates and deadlines by which the invite comes or should come?

All help is much appreciated.


----------



## melsyd0617

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi Jeetan/All,
> 
> I have one more query.
> I have submitted my EOI with 60 points 189 Independent (as discussed above) a few minutes ago.
> Can anyone please help me with the dates and deadlines by which the invite comes or should come?
> 
> All help is much appreciated.


The last invitation for June is scheduled tomorrow, June 19. I am not sure what time the email will come to your mailbox. I have also submitted last week claiming for 65pts under 263111. I am positive that the invitation will be in my mailbox between 12AM-9AM Australian Time. 

Not sure the exact time about this. Maybe someone who was invited can comment on this.


----------



## Ecnediser_P

What are my chances of getting an invite this round? I have submitted the EOI on 26/05/15 with 60 points.


----------



## vistad90

Ecnediser_P said:


> What are my chances of getting an invite this round? I have submitted the EOI on 26/05/15 with 60 points.


Chances seem thin for 60 pointers who submitted after 22/05/2015 pick. Though my fingers are aching..  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vistad90

melsyd0617 said:


> The last invitation for June is scheduled tomorrow, June 19. I am not sure what time the email will come to your mailbox. I have also submitted last week claiming for 65pts under 263111. I am positive that the invitation will be in my mailbox between 12AM-9AM Australian Time.
> 
> Not sure the exact time about this. Maybe someone who was invited can comment on this.


Even I'm eagerly waiting with 60 points and submitted on 23-05-2015 for 189 under 263111. Since you have more points ideally you should get invite before me. Hope I'm Right


----------



## Ecnediser_P

******, I am kicking myself for not submitting the EOI earlier after I got everything ready couple of months ago.


----------



## iajokhio

Invitation received


----------



## gkumark

iajokhio said:


> Invitation received


Congrats..What was your score and occupation?


----------



## deepgill

iajokhio said:


> Invitation received


Congratulations


----------



## vistad90

iajokhio said:


> Invitation received


Congratulations.. & All the best..


----------



## iajokhio

gkumark said:


> Congrats..What was your score and occupation?


Received invitation for 189 on 19/06/2015.

Points: 75.
Occupation: Computer Network and System Engineer.

Thanks for your wishes.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

melsyd0617 said:


> The last invitation for June is scheduled tomorrow, June 19. I am not sure what time the email will come to your mailbox. I have also submitted last week claiming for 65pts under 263111. I am positive that the invitation will be in my mailbox between 12AM-9AM Australian Time.
> 
> Not sure the exact time about this. Maybe someone who was invited can comment on this.


Thanks for your reply.
Also, could anyone please let me know if the invite isn't received in this round, what would be the next expected invite date/round?


----------



## johnny.b

Invitation received, Thanks for the info and support guys.

Now the big question, what shall I do now? How should I apply?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

johnny.b said:


> Invitation received, Thanks for the info and support guys.
> 
> Now the big question, what shall I do now? How should I apply?


Congrats 
WHen did you apply and with how many points?


----------



## johnny.b

gaurav.kushan said:


> Congrats
> WHen did you apply and with how many points?


earlier post 

Guys please shed some light,

I have launched EOI on 6/5/2015 with 60 points, application was launched on bases of SOL - Engineering technologist 233914
(https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/233914.php), assessed by engineers Australia. 

2339 - Other Engineering Professionals	-1000 - 784

Since I launched application, their have been 2 Invitation rounds - 8th &22nd may 2015 yet no change in my skillselect EOI website.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

johnny.b said:


> earlier post
> 
> Guys please shed some light,
> 
> I have launched EOI on 6/5/2015 with 60 points, application was launched on bases of SOL - Engineering technologist 233914
> (https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/233914.php), assessed by engineers Australia.
> 
> 2339 - Other Engineering Professionals	-1000 - 784
> 
> Since I launched application, their have been 2 Invitation rounds - 8th &22nd may 2015 yet no change in my skillselect EOI website.


Okay Great. Congrats once again.
And I'm not sure about how to apply for the visa and all but I saw this list of documents which should be ready for visa/while visa processing.
So, probably you can start working on this too.  All the best

.1) Passport photograph (scanned) Assuming for all applicants
2) IELTS For all applicants if not providing educational documents - certi from collg for spouse. 
3) ACS assessment Only Principal Applicant 
4) Work experience documents Principal Applicant, spousal if claiming 5 points - 
- Pay slips for All company
- Income tax docs for couple of years (Form 16 + Internal assessment docs form my company) - Bank Statements where salary is credited for entire duration 
- Reference letters from my company (Assuming from HR or Manager including Profile and Roles and responsibilities) 
5) Education related documents Principal Applicant only if IELTS of dependents provided 
- Degree Certificate 
- Transcript of marksheets 
- Marksheets 
6) Secondary school certificate (proof of age) All applicants 
7) Birth certificate All applicants 
8) PCC All applicants 
9) Medicals (uploaded by e-health) all applicants 
10) Passport scanned all applicants 
11) Marriage Certificate (IF applicable)

There could be more documents, seniors can help you.

Thank you


----------



## SqOats

No invite for me ... so, cut-off is even before 12 may ... @redsato ... did you get the invite?

Congrats everybody who got the invite


----------



## redsato

hey?I got invited. So I guess the cut off date is somewhere between May 9 and May 12


----------



## SqOats

Yup. Seems like it. Congrats man. Wish you all the best for visa process.

Lets see what post July scenario got for us . Fingers crossed


----------



## redsato

Hey, just my little giveback to this post. I just talked to a 60-pointer with the occupation as an external auditor who submitted his EOI on May 11, he didn't get the invite, either. So now we can narrow down the cut-off date to be somewhere in between May 9 and May 11.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulation and All The Best with VISA Stage |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




iajokhio said:


> Invitation received


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Stage |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​



johnny.b said:


> Invitation received, Thanks for the info and support guys.
> 
> Now the big question, what shall I do now? How should I apply?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Stage |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




redsato said:


> hey?I got invited. So I guess the cut off date is somewhere between May 9 and May 12


----------



## johnny.b

gaurav.kushan said:


> Okay Great. Congrats once again.
> And I'm not sure about how to apply for the visa and all but I saw this list of documents which should be ready for visa/while visa processing.
> So, probably you can start working on this too.  All the best
> 
> .1) Passport photograph (scanned) Assuming for all applicants
> 2) IELTS For all applicants if not providing educational documents - certi from collg for spouse.
> 3) ACS assessment Only Principal Applicant
> 4) Work experience documents Principal Applicant, spousal if claiming 5 points -
> - Pay slips for All company
> - Income tax docs for couple of years (Form 16 + Internal assessment docs form my company) - Bank Statements where salary is credited for entire duration
> - Reference letters from my company (Assuming from HR or Manager including Profile and Roles and responsibilities)
> 5) Education related documents Principal Applicant only if IELTS of dependents provided
> - Degree Certificate
> - Transcript of marksheets
> - Marksheets
> 6) Secondary school certificate (proof of age) All applicants
> 7) Birth certificate All applicants
> 8) PCC All applicants
> 9) Medicals (uploaded by e-health) all applicants
> 10) Passport scanned all applicants
> 11) Marriage Certificate (IF applicable)
> 
> There could be more documents, seniors can help you.
> 
> Thank you


Thanks Gaurav, appreciate your help. 

Cheers!


----------



## pumbaa_g

Wanted to wish everyone who has submitted EOI and is waiting for the ITA the best of luck! May your prayers be answered tomorrow.

And for those who will have to wait a little bit longer, July is around the corner.


----------



## melsyd0617

Received invite today for 65pts 263111. I have submitted my EOI, June 10.


----------



## vistad90

johnny.b said:


> Invitation received, Thanks for the info and support guys.
> 
> Now the big question, what shall I do now? How should I apply?


Congratulations johnny.b & All the best..



redsato said:


> hey?I got invited. So I guess the cut off date is somewhere between May 9 and May 12


Congratulations redsato.... All the best..



melsyd0617 said:


> Received invite today for 65pts 263111. I have submitted my EOI, June 10.


Congratulations melsyd0617 & All the best...


----------



## sumanth1627

hi all.....can anyone clear my doubt plz ??

Hi all
Jus need a clarification 

If someone is eligible to submit an EOI for an occupation which has been reached ceiling 

Does they have to wait until FY ??? 

Jus out of curiosity can they submit after 12am in next FY ??????

Thanks jeetan and everyone .


----------



## batcoder0619

SkillSelect page is now updated guys...


----------



## deepgill

Congratulations and best of luck those who got invitation and waiting for this Golden chance..


----------



## TIIIFFF

got received the email from my agent....got invitation...

Thank you for all guys in this thread, otherwise without the report, waiting time will be more difficult.

Good luck for all.


----------



## bobo2209

TIIIFFF said:


> got received the email from my agent....got invitation...
> 
> Thank you for all guys in this thread, otherwise without the report, waiting time will be more difficult.
> 
> Good luck for all.


Congrats, Can u please share your details with us? date submitted, which category, and points. Thanks


----------



## Abhishek1984

Got invitation so applying tomorrow.just want to ask u guys I alredy have 485 visa done medical and PCC 3 month back now do I have to upload all the document again.


----------



## bobo2209

Abhishek1984 said:


> Got invitation so applying tomorrow.just want to ask u guys I alredy have 485 visa done medical and PCC 3 month back now do I have to upload all the document again.


Congrats, Can u please share your details with us? date submitted, which category, and points. And more important, what time did u get the email? Thanks


----------



## TIIIFFF

bobo2209 said:


> Congrats, Can u please share your details with us? date submitted, which category, and points. Thanks


Sorry, forgot.

I have submitted on 6th May( agent submitted) and for extrenal Auditors with 60pt.


----------



## bobo2209

TIIIFFF said:


> Sorry, forgot.
> 
> I have submitted on 6th May( agent submitted) and for extrenal Auditors with 60pt.



Thank you very much for your info, I submitted on 19/5 same category with 60pt  no invitation


----------



## Abhishek1984

bobo2209 said:


> Abhishek1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got invitation so applying tomorrow.just want to ask u guys I alredy have 485 visa done medical and PCC 3 month back now do I have to upload all the document again.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, Can u please share your details with us? date submitted, which category, and points. And more important, what time did u get the email? Thanks
Click to expand...

I got invitation at 12.45 australian time I submitted Eoi with 60 point on 6th may in 2725 class


----------



## TIIIFFF

bobo2209 said:


> Thank you very much for your info, I submitted on 19/5 same category with 60pt  no invitation


As July is just in the corner, and the number of the invitation will be much more than June(only 500 in each round) you will receive it in July:fingerscrossed:.

Good luck.


----------



## Sim12

Hello friends is any body got invite in 489 fs if yes can u pls share with us


----------



## vchandwani

Hi All,

As Invitation rounds for the current FY are over now, Does Anyone has any information regarding SOL Update (when will that be on 1st July or later ) and July rounds when they are gonna take place.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Hello did anyone from 263111 receive 189 invite today, I have submitted EOI for 189 and 190 both with 65 points for 263111


----------



## Meonade

Hello, does anyone have information when Occupational Ceilings for 2015-16 will be released?
Alternatively, does anyone know what date was it when 2014-15 was released last year?

My situation is as follows:
I submitted an EOI for 261313 on 6/10 with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190 NSW.
I received an invitation to apply for NSW Nomination on June 17 but I am contemplating if I should proceed with it or not.

Concerns:
- If I go through NSW nomination, what if there are no more slots for 2015-2016 and I will end up just paying for the application, but can't use it anymore.

- If my partner is planning to lodge an EOI also, can I provide my English proficiency results and skills assessment (we are both 261313) even though I am already in the process of applying for NSW nomination?


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

TIIFFF,

what time did your agent receive the invite mail


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

and which ANZSCO are you from


----------



## Spark23

No invitation yet  . Submitted on May 23


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Stage |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




TIIIFFF said:


> got received the email from my agent....got invitation...
> 
> Thank you for all guys in this thread, otherwise without the report, waiting time will be more difficult.
> 
> Good luck for all.


----------



## johnny.b

vistad90 said:


> Congratulations johnny.b & All the best..
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations redsato.... All the best..
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations melsyd0617 & All the best...


thanks vistad90


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Stage |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​






Abhishek1984 said:


> Got invitation so applying tomorrow.just want to ask u guys I alredy have 485 visa done medical and PCC 3 month back now do I have to upload all the document again.


----------



## johnny.b

Abhishek1984 said:


> Got invitation so applying tomorrow.just want to ask u guys I alredy have 485 visa done medical and PCC 3 month back now do I have to upload all the document again.


Congrats Abhishek, I have got invitation yesterday as well and I'm on 485 at the moment which has been granted in feb2015..was wondering the same if I could use the same PCC ..


----------



## Jeeten#80

SOL will be updated in July THE exact dates aren't known. DIBP has communicated this on their FB page in response to a query.


Regarding July Invitation round DATEs we just have to keep checking. May be DIBP updates it by last week of June.



vchandwani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As Invitation rounds for the current FY are over now, Does Anyone has any information regarding SOL Update (when will that be on 1st July or later ) and July rounds when they are gonna take place.


----------



## johnny.b

Hello Jeeten#80, 

would you be able to help me out pls.. I have got invite and need little help regarding Visa application.

(http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nted-how-apply-visa-help-pls.html#post7432714)

thank u


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Did anyone from ICT occupation get a invite today, specially 263111, 189 invite at 65 points


----------



## hangar34

hi Jeeten,

I am yet to lodge an EOI and I have some questions. Hope you can help me on this:

1. What is the reference/receipt number for Engineers Australia? Is it the EA ID found in the assessment letter.

2. Suppose if I lodge EOI for 189 visa. And seperately I apply for a state nomination. Lets assume if the state nomination is successful, would it mean that my EOI for 189 visa will be frozen for 60 days and instead I would be invited for 190 visa?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Akon

Hello guys, i submitted my EOI on june 11, i have 60 points including 5 points of state sponsorship. Has any one receieved invitation in june 2015, if yes when did you apply and how much points did you have. I have applied as accountant general.


----------



## pumbaa_g

Invite received guys, woke up to an email in my mailbox...the game is on


----------



## Akon

Thats great, when did you apply, how much points did u have and inder which category did you apply.


----------



## anant1983brams

RECEIVED REJECTION....

Dont know Why?? applied with 70pts n still....???

Thank you for your client’s application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.

Following a review of the application, we regret to inform you that your client has not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Your client’s application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on their ability to address a number of criteria, including:

§ ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

§ demand for particular skills and expertise, and ability to find work in Victoria,

§ the suitability and transferability of qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,

§ ability and commitment to establishing themselves, and any dependents, in Victoria

§ the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for the occupation.

Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.

The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria. 

While your client’s application demonstrated their ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.

Your client is entitled to reapply for Victorian Government nomination six months after the date of this email, provided the occupation remains on Victoria’s occupation list, and your client meets any other relevant criteria. See our website for further information on nomination requirements: LiveInVictoria.vic.gov.au.

Please quote Reference Number: SS-2015-016XX in all of your communication to us.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Pumbaa congrats bro!

I hope I got it too

I submitted the EOI on 9th June with 65 points

What do you mean by ITA invite

Did you make any special application


----------



## pumbaa_g

My signature is updated with all the details buddy
ITA = Invitation to Apply


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Thanks buddy!

I hope I got it too

My agent's office starts at 11.00 AM IST, I will check with her my EOI status

Did you also get the NSW invite, had you selected 190 

I got NSW invite two days and paid fees yesterday, I hope that didn't impact my application in anyways


----------



## Akon

Pumba how much points did younhave and under what category did you apply.


----------



## pumbaa_g

Didnt apply in NSW, just 189 as I had 65 points. If invite had not come today would probably have gotten my wife's ACS done for 5 more points (she had cleared IELTS last year as well)

Saved some money & time!


----------



## TIIIFFF

I Want to be Aussie said:


> TIIFFF,
> 
> what time did your agent receive the invite mail


I am not sure when, but my agent contacted me at 9:49am this morning......


----------



## TIIIFFF

I Want to be Aussie said:


> and which ANZSCO are you from


and my code is 2212


----------



## BTNIFTY

Hi Guys - Glad to inform that I received NSW invite yesterday and applied today.

How many days does it take to receive nomination? What are the trends suggesting?

On another note, DIPB website stats are now updated. NSW had given ~1800 nominations up to April. Just in May month they gave out 1100 more :O ... is this trend normal during year end?


----------



## Akon

Does it matter if you apply through agent, i have lodged my Eoi by myself, is it faster through Agent ??


----------



## TIIIFFF

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Stage |||*
> 
> 
> 
> :lalala::lalala::lalala:​


Thanks Jeetendra.


----------



## Akon

You applied today and got invitation yesterday, how is that possible sir ?


----------



## BTNIFTY

Akon said:


> You applied today and got invitation yesterday, how is that possible sir ?


If this was directed to me .. I am sorry if I wasn't clear.
I received an NSW invitation and submitted docs to NSW .. hoping to receive nomination. Any idea how long it takes to receive nomination from here on?


----------



## Akon

When did you lodge your EOI and how much points do you have and under whats your anzsco code ?


----------



## BTNIFTY

Akon said:


> When did you lodge your EOI and how much points do you have and under whats your anzsco code ?


Details in my signature below.


----------



## Akon

What do you mean by signature, sorry i dont know about it ?


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Guys,

Got my 189 invite today!

I had also got NSW invite yesterday, paid the fees, and today I got 189 invite

I applied for 263111, with 65 points, 20 in PTE.

Can someone help with the process and list of documents for the futher process.


----------



## BTNIFTY

Akon said:


> What do you mean by signature, sorry i dont know about it ?


ACS applied - 12 May | ACS positive result - 18 May | IELTS - L 9 R 8 W 7.5 S 8.5 T 8.5 - 10 points | Work experience - 4.9 year - 5 points |
Occupation code - ICT Business Analyst 261111 | EOI submitted - 18 May | DIPB - 60 +5 (SS) | NSW Invitation 18 June | NSW applied 19 June


----------



## BTNIFTY

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my 189 invite today!
> 
> I had also got NSW invite yesterday, paid the fees, and today I got 189 invite
> 
> I applied for 263111, with 65 points, 20 in PTE.
> 
> Can someone help with the process and list of documents for the futher process.


Wow .. its raining invites 
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jeeten#80

Have answered your query in that thread.




johnny.b said:


> Hello Jeeten#80,
> 
> would you be able to help me out pls.. I have got invite and need little help regarding Visa application.
> 
> (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nted-how-apply-visa-help-pls.html#post7432714)
> 
> thank u


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Stage |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


REFER to my following post regarding document checklist and PCC and MEDICALS.


*Document Checklist*


*PCC and MEDICALS | IED*




I Want to be Aussie said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my 189 invite today!
> 
> I had also got NSW invite yesterday, paid the fees, and today I got 189 invite
> 
> I applied for 263111, with 65 points, 20 in PTE.
> 
> Can someone help with the process and list of documents for the futher process.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| All The Best with Nomination Process |||*


Few people have received an outcome within 20-25 days of application.

FEW have received it in 4/6/8 weeks as well.






BTNIFTY said:


> Hi Guys - Glad to inform that I received NSW invite yesterday and applied today.
> 
> How many days does it take to receive nomination? What are the trends suggesting?
> 
> On another note, DIPB website stats are now updated. NSW had given ~1800 nominations up to April. Just in May month they gave out 1100 more :O ... is this trend normal during year end?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Stage |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




pumbaa_g said:


> Invite received guys, woke up to an email in my mailbox...the game is on


----------



## Jeeten#80

WITH or WITHOUT agent processing times are same.





Akon said:


> Does it matter if you apply through agent, i have lodged my Eoi by myself, is it faster through Agent ??


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see my comments inline....





hangar34 said:


> hi Jeeten,
> 
> I am yet to lodge an EOI and I have some questions. Hope you can help me on this:
> 
> 1. What is the reference/receipt number for Engineers Australia? Is it the EA ID found in the assessment letter.
> 
> *[JEET] *- Is guess it is the EA ID. Check EA thread for more details.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Suppose if I lodge EOI for 189 visa. And seperately I apply for a state nomination. Lets assume if the state nomination is successful, would it mean that my EOI for 189 visa will be frozen for 60 days and instead I would be invited for 190 visa?
> 
> *[JEET] *- Yes, IF your State Nomination is Approved THEN you would receive an Invite to apply for 190 Visa and your corresponding EOI would freeze. No changes permitted for next 60 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Jeteen,

Thanks a lot, you have been helping so many people!

Pumbaa, that's true, the game is on


----------



## redsato

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Stage |||*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redsato said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey?I got invited. So I guess the cut off date is somewhere between May 9 and May 12
Click to expand...


Hi thanks, Jeeten#80, I hope you will get yours soon!

However I have a question, I just found out I gotta re-do a document in order to have my birth certificate notarised. After I received the invitation, do I have 60 days to lodge the application? or after I lodge the application, I will have 60 days to upload the documents?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*AFTER you receive the INVITE* You have 60 DAYS to fill the ONLINE VISA application form (its a 17 Page form) THEN as the FINAL step you submit the FORM by Paying the VISA Fees.


AFTER the VISA fees are PAID *to upload documents* you have time until:

* CO is allocated
* CO freezes your application for processing 
* ALSO after CO allocation IF CO requires/finds additional documents/that some documents are missing THEN he will give you another 28 days to upload those documents. This 28 days deadline may be extended further.




redsato said:


> Hi thanks, Jeeten#80, I hope you will get yours soon!
> 
> However I have a question, I just found out I gotta re-do a document in order to have my birth certificate notarised. After I received the invitation, do I have 60 days to lodge the application? or after I lodge the application, I will have 60 days to upload the documents?


----------



## ajay1989

*Doubt regarding skillset update for NSW*

Hi All,
I need an help regarding my doubt for NSW visa. 

I had applied 189 visa for electronics engineer on May 14 with 60 points (but haven't got invitation until now)
I applied for NSW 190 visa on June 12 with 60+5 points. I haven't got invitation yet. 

I understand that 189 visa invitation will be based on new skillset from July onwards and I am worried if electronics engineer do not find a place in it.

My question is, Will NSW skill set be also updated from July invitation round?
If not, in the worst case electronics engineer is removed from 189 skill set, I can still qualify for NSW nomination. 
Seniors please advice. 
Thank you
Ajay


----------



## Jeeten#80

No one would know IF and WHEN NSW would update its *NSW 190 Skilled Occupation List*.


EVEN IF your Occupation ID is removed from 189 SOL THEN it won't impact your NSW SS (Provided your Occupation ID is still part of the NSW 190 Skilled Occupation List).





ajay1989 said:


> Hi All,
> I need an help regarding my doubt for NSW visa.
> 
> I had applied 189 visa for electronics engineer on May 14 with 60 points (but haven't got invitation until now)
> I applied for NSW 190 visa on June 12 with 60+5 points. I haven't got invitation yet.
> 
> I understand that 189 visa invitation will be based on new skillset from July onwards and I am worried if electronics engineer do not find a place in it.
> 
> My question is, Will NSW skill set be also updated from July invitation round?
> If not, in the worst case electronics engineer is removed from 189 skill set, I can still qualify for NSW nomination.
> Seniors please advice.
> Thank you
> Ajay


----------



## ajay1989

Jeeten#80 said:


> No one would know IF and WHEN NSW would update its *NSW 190 Skilled Occupation List*.
> 
> 
> EVEN IF your Occupation ID is removed from 189 SOL THEN it won't impact your NSW SS (Provided your Occupation ID is still part of the NSW 190 Skilled Occupation List).


Thanks Jeeten for your quick reply. It was helpful. 

Is the NSW invitation round same day as 189 invitation round?
If that's the case, I will have to wait for July 3 or July 10 to get NSW invitation provided they do not change their skillset
Thannks


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

I submitted EOI (189) yesterday with 60 points for 261313.
I just wanted to know by when invite should come? And on what dates are the invite rounds going to happen for the coming months?
Thank you.


----------



## manmuru

BTNIFTY said:


> ACS applied - 12 May | ACS positive result - 18 May | IELTS - L 9 R 8 W 7.5 S 8.5 T 8.5 - 10 points | Work experience - 4.9 year - 5 points |
> Occupation code - ICT Business Analyst 261111 | EOI submitted - 18 May | DIPB - 60 +5 (SS) | NSW Invitation 18 June | NSW applied 19 June


Hi ,

I am in the process of initiating the 189/190 visa. I am planning to apply for ACS assessment in the next week. Could you please share the format and job description that you have used for the ICT Business Analyst 261111? my contact in gmail is muruganandam.11

Thanks,
Muruganandam M


----------



## hussey14

hi all!!

after reading and analyzing about 50 last pages of this thread i conclude that the cut off date for 19th june round is 10may (EOI submitted on 10th may).
i submitted mine on 26 may.
keepig in mind the accountants and the software and IT professional group whose ceiling was achieved about 3 ,months ago and the persons who are still waiting for invitation in these categories even after having 65 points i think i will get invitation after atleast 3mnths.
so all the pp;z who submitted EOI after 25 may shoul keep calm and have patience


----------



## BTNIFTY

manmuru said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am in the process of initiating the 189/190 visa. I am planning to apply for ACS assessment in the next week. Could you please share the format and job description that you have used for the ICT Business Analyst 261111? my contact in gmail is muruganandam.11
> 
> Thanks,
> Muruganandam M


I leveraged the template available on ACS website.
Once you have this template; then its just a matter of replacing it with your Business Analyst duties and roles & responsibilities.
http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf


----------



## BTNIFTY

sumanth1627 said:


> Hi all
> Jus need a clarification
> 
> If someone is eligible to submit an EOI for an occupation which has been reached ceiling
> 
> Does they have to wait until FY ???
> 
> Jus out of curiosity can they submit after 12am in next FY ??????
> 
> Thanks jeetan and everyone .


One should submit EOI as early as possible. No need to wait for next FY. When multiple applicants have same points, then they are ranked based on the date & time of EOI submission


----------



## srisydney

Hi

I am filling up my EOI.
My skills assessment authority is EA.

Need to know what data to be provided for Reference/receipt number.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*

Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.


INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.



*SkillSelect invitation rounds* are ONLY for following VISA Types:

* Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
* Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)




ajay1989 said:


> Thanks Jeeten for your quick reply. It was helpful.
> 
> Is the NSW invitation round same day as 189 invitation round?
> If that's the case, I will have to wait for July 3 or July 10 to get NSW invitation provided they do not change their skillset
> Thannks


----------



## Jeeten#80

REFER to the following web-link for information regarding Invitation rounds for coming months.


*SkillSelect >> Invitation rounds [tab]*




> With 60 points you should be invited around Oct Invitation rounds of NEXT FY, IF not earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> *SUBJECT to:*
> 
> 1 - NO MAJOR IMMI Rule /Process changes from July 2015
> 
> 2 - There shouldn't be MANY:
> 
> 60 (_Existing backlog of about 3 months to be cleared prior to your application_) pointers.
> 
> *AND*
> 
> 60+ (_Who would submit their EOI 1 minute prior to invitation round_) pointers ahead on you in queue.





gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted EOI (189) yesterday with 60 points for 261313.
> I just wanted to know by when invite should come? And on what dates are the invite rounds going to happen for the coming months?
> Thank you.


----------



## upkar2810

Hi all,

I have already submitted EOI under visa category 190 for NSW with 60 point including 5 points for state sponsorship.

My question is - can I apply another EOI under visa 189 with a different I'd ?
And I think this is possible only if I score clean 60 points. Please correct me if I am wrong.


Thanks!!


----------



## msgforsunil

*Can IED be less than 1 year?*

What are the cases in which IED can be less than 1 year; considering IED is determined based on the date of either PCC or Medicals whichever happens earlier?

As per https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/assessment-health-exam-results.htm -> How long is my health clearance valid for?, certain health requirements are valid only for 6 months. Such being the case, the IED could be six months, right?

Please clarify on the above and other possible cases.

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## Sameer1626

upkar2810 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have already submitted EOI under visa category 190 for NSW with 60 point including 5 points for state sponsorship.
> 
> My question is - can I apply another EOI under visa 189 with a different I'd ?
> And I think this is possible only if I score clean 60 points. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


hi,

My question is - can I apply another EOI under visa 189 with a different I'd ?*yes you can apply*
And I think this is possible only if I score clean 60 points. Please correct me if I am wrong.*you will get the invite only and only when you have 60 points*


----------



## harmeet_gr

hi can we submit eoi or wait for the states to open as currently my occupation is in special condition.....


----------



## upkar2810

Just out of curiosity , how many EOI's a single person can submit?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*REFER to following Quote from IMMI website:* *How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?*



> *How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?*
> 
> There is no limitation on how many Expressions of Interest you can submit in SkillSelect. However, you must be able to provide evidence on all the claims you have made to achieve your points score. If you do not accept your invitation we cannot guarantee that you will receive another invitation.






upkar2810 said:


> Just out of curiosity , how many EOI's a single person can submit?


----------



## SqOats

srisydney said:


> Hi
> 
> I am filling up my EOI.
> My skills assessment authority is EA.
> 
> Need to know what data to be provided for Reference/receipt number.


That would be your CID number.


----------



## sumanth1627

BTNIFTY said:


> One should submit EOI as early as possible. No need to wait for next FY. When multiple applicants have same points, then they are ranked based on the date & time of EOI submission


all good mate Thanks for the reply. 

Can anyone in this thread suggest me as i have selected 189 and 190 when submitting EOI for my 261313 occupation with 60 and 65 points respectively.

If i receive an invitation for 190 first, can i just wait for my 189 invitation until the invitation of 190 expires(60days) as choosing 190 was only an option for me 

As i dont want to relocate to NSW because i have been living in victoria for a very long time. 

Appreciate your help guys.


----------



## Jeeten#80

WHEN you are invited, your corresponding EOI freezes for NEXT 60 days.


PLUS you can't receive another Invite UNTIL the current INVITE expires.

Later on after the 60 days are over your corresponding EOI would be unfreezed and be placed in QUEUE for next round of Invitations.





sumanth1627 said:


> all good mate Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Can anyone in this thread suggest me as i have selected 189 and 190 when submitting EOI for my 261313 occupation with 60 and 65 points respectively.
> 
> If i receive an invitation for 190 first, can i just wait for my 189 invitation until the invitation of 190 expires(60days) as choosing 190 was only an option for me
> 
> As i dont want to relocate to NSW because i have been living in victoria for a very long time.
> 
> Appreciate your help guys.


----------



## sumanth1627

Jeeten#80 said:


> WHEN you are invited, your corresponding EOI freezes for NEXT 60 days.
> 
> 
> PLUS you can't receive another Invite UNTIL the current INVITE expires.
> 
> Later on after the 60 days are over your corresponding EOI would be unfreezed and be placed in QUEUE for next round of Invitations.


Thanks again jeetan

I hope my 189 invitation comes first as we need to get the nomination approved by nsw first upon receiving the invitation for nomination (12weeks processing time as mentioned in NSW nomination website) before we could get an invitation from DIBP for 190.

I hope my assumptions are right and i am sorry if i am confusing anyone.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Your assumptions are correct.


REFER to my following post regarding the current TREND of *NSW SS Invite and Nomination*




sumanth1627 said:


> Thanks again jeetan
> 
> I hope my 189 invitation comes first as we need to get the nomination approved by nsw first upon receiving the invitation for nomination (12weeks processing time as mentioned in NSW nomination website) before we could get an invitation from DIBP for 190.
> 
> I hope my assumptions are right and i am sorry if i am confusing anyone.
> 
> Thanks again.


----------



## harmeet_gr

can one receive 2 invites from 2 eoi submitted for 2 diffrent visas such as 189 and 190 in same state???????


----------



## Jeeten#80

In addition to what I have shared earlier today, read the following excerpt from IMMI website FAQ.



> *How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?*
> 
> There is no limitation on how many Expressions of Interest you can submit in SkillSelect. However, you must be able to provide evidence on all the claims you have made to achieve your points score. *If you do not accept your invitation we cannot guarantee that you will receive another invitation.*
> 
> 
> 
> *REF: * *How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?*






Jeeten#80 said:


> Your assumptions are correct.
> 
> 
> REFER to my following post regarding the current TREND of *NSW SS Invite and Nomination*





sumanth1627 said:


> Thanks again jeetan
> 
> I hope my 189 invitation comes first as we need to get the nomination approved by nsw first upon receiving the invitation for nomination (12weeks processing time as mentioned in NSW nomination website) before we could get an invitation from DIBP for 190.
> 
> I hope my assumptions are right and i am sorry if i am confusing anyone.
> 
> Thanks again.





Jeeten#80 said:


> WHEN you are invited, your corresponding EOI freezes for NEXT 60 days.
> 
> 
> PLUS you can't receive another Invite UNTIL the current INVITE expires.
> 
> Later on after the 60 days are over your corresponding EOI would be unfreezed and be placed in QUEUE for next round of Invitations.





sumanth1627 said:


> all good mate Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Can anyone in this thread suggest me as i have selected 189 and 190 when submitting EOI for my 261313 occupation with 60 and 65 points respectively.
> 
> If i receive an invitation for 190 first, can i just wait for my 189 invitation until the invitation of 190 expires(60days) as choosing 190 was only an option for me
> 
> As i dont want to relocate to NSW because i have been living in victoria for a very long time.
> 
> Appreciate your help guys.


----------



## Jeeten#80

What do you mean by "*in same state*"?





harmeet_gr said:


> can one receive 2 invites from 2 eoi submitted for 2 diffrent visas such as 189 and 190 in same state???????


----------



## motoja

SqOats said:


> That would be your CID number.


There is no CID number. All I have are EA ID and application ID.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Your *EA ID number* is the same as your *CID number* or your membership number.





motoja said:


> There is no CID number. All I have are EA ID and application ID.


----------



## srisydney

motoja said:


> There is no CID number. All I have are EA ID and application ID.



CID is EA ID or Membership number


----------



## yasmeenaaa

hey guys, i need your help pls

what is the score should the spouse got for the visa 189? is this needed before submitting the eoi or after?

also is what is exactly the documents needed for applying the eoi?


----------



## steve suman

Hello Everyone,

My name is Steve. I have positive skill assessment for Engineering Technologist (233914) plus 7 each in IELTS. My sister is citizen here in Melbourne. I did applied EOI's for both 190 and 489 (family sponsorship). I got invitation letter yesterday for 489 visa. I have 60 days to apply the visa application. But i am thinking that i should wait for 40-50 days and in the mean time if i get invitation letter for 190 visa then i will apply for that visa. 
Can anyone suggest me that it is good to wait for 190 visa invitation or i should apply for 489 first?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*...IMO...*

As you have 489 invite you should straight away apply for VISA.


Have you applied for VIC SS Nomination for Skilled Nominated (190) visa?





steve suman said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My name is Steve. I have positive skill assessment for Engineering Technologist (233914) plus 7 each in IELTS. My sister is citizen here in Melbourne. I did applied EOI's for both 190 and 489 (family sponsorship). I got invitation letter yesterday for 489 visa. I have 60 days to apply the visa application. But i am thinking that i should wait for 40-50 days and in the mean time if i get invitation letter for 190 visa then i will apply for that visa.
> Can anyone suggest me that it is good to wait for 190 visa invitation or i should apply for 489 first?


----------



## steve suman

Hi Jeeten,

I have applied for NSW ss nomination migration visa for 190.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Guys, a query.. Would I be able to make changes to my EOI after submitting it. I am giving the PTE exam shortly and if I get a better score than what I already have in IELTS.. then I would get additional points.. So would I be able to update the PTE score instead of IELTS after 2 weeks of submitting the EOI.. Please suggest


----------



## rahulnair

manudabas82 said:


> Hi Guys, a query.. Would I be able to make changes to my EOI after submitting it. I am giving the PTE exam shortly and if I get a better score than what I already have in IELTS.. then I would get additional points.. So would I be able to update the PTE score instead of IELTS after 2 weeks of submitting the EOI.. Please suggest


yes you can edit your EOI. In fact you can edit it till you get an invite for visa application


----------



## Jeeten#80

As Rahul commented, EOI can be updated UNTIL you receive an Invitation to lodge VISA.






manudabas82 said:


> Hi Guys, a query.. Would I be able to make changes to my EOI after submitting it. I am giving the PTE exam shortly and if I get a better score than what I already have in IELTS.. then I would get additional points.. So would I be able to update the PTE score instead of IELTS after 2 weeks of submitting the EOI.. Please suggest


----------



## hangar34

hi Sqoats,

I saw from your signature that you have applied EOI on 12 May for mechanical engineer.

May I ask if you know the information regarding this: For the invites received on 19 June for occupation code 233512 (Mechanical Engineer) with 60 points for 189 visa, what was the cut off date? i.e. which day did they apply?

Because you applied 12 May. It is very early and still there are some slots left for mechanical engineer. 

Thank you.


----------



## hangar34

hi Ikrammd,

May I know where you got the information on "invitation per occupation ID" in the earlier PDF file you have attached. It would be helpful. 

thank you.


----------



## SqOats

hangar34 said:


> hi Sqoats,
> 
> I saw from your signature that you have applied EOI on 12 May for mechanical engineer.
> 
> May I ask if you know the information regarding this: For the invites received on 19 June for occupation code 233512 (Mechanical Engineer) with 60 points for 189 visa, what was the cut off date? i.e. which day did they apply?
> 
> Because you applied 12 May. It is very early and still there are some slots left for mechanical engineer.
> 
> Thank you.


There is NO WAY to know the cut-off date for each occupation. But overall, 10 May seems to be the cut-off day for the last round.


----------



## kanavsharma

*EOI confusion*

HI,
I am about to submit EOI for 189 subclass and I have all things done (assessment and pte score).
But the confusion I am facing is, I am unsure how I can my parents migrate along, Is the only option is visitor visa?

OR Should I add them in my EOI in this step only? if yes in what subclass? or should I just submit eoi for myself and once I get my pR (hopefully) then I should apply for them. In what subclass in this case?

Please guide - My father is retired from govt job, Mother is a homemaker, both are above 55 years of age, medically independent.

Please guide so that i can step forward.

Kanav


----------



## Jeeten#80

Your family member will be considered dependent *if they do not have a spouse or de facto partner* as *PER IMMI GUIDELINES* (_THIS one of the few MANDATORY conditions_).





> Your family member will be considered dependent if all of the following apply:
> 
> 
> they do not have a spouse or de facto partner
> they usually live with you
> they are wholly or substantially reliant on your financial support for their basic living needs (food, shelter and clothing)
> they are more reliant on you for support than on any other person or source
> they have relied on you for at least the 12 months immediately before you lodge your application.
> 
> 
> If your family member is divorced, legally separated or widowed, you must provide certified copies of supporting evidence, such as:
> 
> 
> the document of legal divorce
> the document of legal separation
> the death certificate of the deceased partner.
> 
> 
> 
> *Including family members in your application*






kanavsharma said:


> HI,
> I am about to submit EOI for 189 subclass and I have all things done (assessment and pte score).
> But the confusion I am facing is, I am unsure how I can my parents migrate along, Is the only option is visitor visa?
> 
> OR Should I add them in my EOI in this step only? if yes in what subclass? or should I just submit eoi for myself and once I get my pR (hopefully) then I should apply for them. In what subclass in this case?
> 
> Please guide - My father is retired from govt job, Mother is a homemaker, both are above 55 years of age, medically independent.
> 
> Please guide so that i can step forward.
> 
> Kanav


----------



## Kariznin

Hi Guys

I need format for STATUTORY DECLARATION. I know Jeeten posted link for the same few pages back but unable to find that right now. 

I would be great any one could provide a direct link for the same.

Thanks.


----------



## Hopekripa

*Visa Application after EOI Invite*

Hi Jeeten,

I have a query with regard to Subclass 189. And I notice you answer almost all the questions. This is one among the questions. I had applied for an EOI on 28th April 2015 with 65 points for Subclass 189[261313] and awaiting for an invite. Since I had applied through an agent who is MARA certified and reliable, but they are not very sure about when the VISA can be filed. When asked, they said 'It depends on the priority and can't be applied immediately'. I am clueless about the process here. Can you explain ? Once when a person gets an invite - is it not possible to apply the visa the immediate next day if the required documents are ready. If yes, May i know the reason why ? 

Thanks,
Kripa


----------



## atmahesh

Hopekripa said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> I have a query with regard to Subclass 189. And I notice you answer almost all the questions. This is one among the questions. I had applied for an EOI on 28th April 2015 with 65 points for Subclass 189 and awaiting for an invite. Since I had applied through an agent who is MARA certified and reliable, but they are not very sure about when the VISA can be filed. When asked, they said 'It depends on the priority and can't be applied immediately'. I am clueless about the process here. Can you explain ? Once when a person gets an invite - is it not possible to apply the visa the immediate next day if the required documents are ready. If yes, May i know the reason why ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kripa


How much did your agent charged you? 

Anyways free service here


----------



## Abhishek1984

Hey submitted my application for pr and paid the fees too.uploaded all document.PCC and medical already done for 485 visa so no need to do it again so just waiting now


----------



## Akon

Any invitations today ??


----------



## Jeeten#80

AFTER you receive an invite you have 60 days to lodge VISA Application online. So you can lodge VISA application *the very NEXT minute* OR *lodge it at the *** end of this 60 days time frame*.


Regarding VISA Cap read the following:


*Fact sheet 21 - Managing the Migration Programme*




> FIRST Create IMMI Account and fill the ONLINE VISA application form (its a 17 Page form) THEN as the FINAL step you submit the FORM by Paying the VISA Fees.
> 
> You can't upload any document before you pay the VISA fees. AFTER this you will get an option for uploading documents for ALL applicants.
> 
> THEN go ahead with MEDICALS and PCC. THEN upload PCC (MEDICALS will be uploaded by the Hospital/Clinic directly)
> 
> REFER to my following post regarding PCC / MEDICALS and IED.
> 
> 
> *IED into Australia most of the times depends on PCC and MEDICALS date*








Hopekripa said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> I have a query with regard to Subclass 189. And I notice you answer almost all the questions. This is one among the questions. I had applied for an EOI on 28th April 2015 with 65 points for Subclass 189[261313] and awaiting for an invite. Since I had applied through an agent who is MARA certified and reliable, but they are not very sure about when the VISA can be filed. When asked, they said 'It depends on the priority and can't be applied immediately'. I am clueless about the process here. Can you explain ? Once when a person gets an invite - is it not possible to apply the visa the immediate next day if the required documents are ready. If yes, May i know the reason why ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kripa


----------



## Jeeten#80

Attached





Kariznin said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I need format for STATUTORY DECLARATION. I know Jeeten posted link for the same few pages back but unable to find that right now.
> 
> I would be great any one could provide a direct link for the same.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## brisbane_bound

Hwy Guys,

Invitation rounds updated till 19th June..Cut off date was 9th May!!
Surprisingly , 65 pointers were given more invitations than 60 pointers

Next round 6th July with 2300 invitations!!! Cheers!!
One one round per month now onwards

Jeeten,
Any points from yous side?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Invitation rounds will be held once monthly from July 2015*, is a surprise indeed.


WHEREAS the fact THAT they have *invited more 65 pointers as compared to 60 pointers* isn't a surprise.



> The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.






brisbane_bound said:


> Hwy Guys,
> 
> Invitation rounds updated till 19th June..Cut off date was 9th May!!
> Surprisingly , 65 pointers were given more invitations than 60 pointers
> 
> Next round 6th July with 2300 invitations!!! Cheers!!
> One one round per month now onwards
> 
> Jeeten,
> Any points from yous side?


----------



## ajay1989

Any news on new skillset? I have been checking in their site but with no luck


----------



## andreyx108b

can someone explain wht do we mean by cut off date in regards to EOI?


----------



## Akon

Hello guys, any invitations today ??


----------



## brisbane_bound

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Invitation rounds will be held once monthly from July 2015*, is a surprise indeed.
> 
> 
> WHEREAS the fact THAT they have *invited more 65 pointers as compared to 60 pointers* isn't a surprise.


True!! But i have always seen more 60 points invitations given out probably due to more people with 60 points..Guess we had more people with 65 points this time..
And hey, all the best to you now..Im sure you will also get through this time..
I hope i get through too.

This once a month thing is really scary!!


----------



## Akon

This means there is no way we can het invitations this month ?


----------



## happieaussie2016

This month there will be 2300 invitations sent in the 1st round. The no. of invitations sent will be same as before. only thing I can foresee is the waiting time for high pointers will increase.
Now if you submit your EOI on 7th even with 75 points you need to wait till next month.
There are other permutation combinations also which wil come into place. But on the whole it should not matter much.


----------



## brisbane_bound

Akon said:


> This means there is no way we can het invitations this month ?


Unless you applied for state nomination , sadly the answer is no
What visa uoi applied for btw?


----------



## sktan

My partner submitted her EOI on 19 May as a 60-pointer, her nominated occupation is teacher. What's her chance of getting invited in the next round?


----------



## SqOats

Lets wait for the SOL list to get updated ...

Hey 233512, hang tight in there buddy  ...


----------



## sharan22too

btw, where is this once a month invitation news updated?? i am trying to follow these news, but not able to locate


----------



## c0da

sharan22too said:


> btw, where is this once a month invitation news updated?? i am trying to follow these news, but not able to locate


"Invitation rounds will be held once monthly from July 2015, dates of rounds will be advised in advance of round."

Source: SkillSelect → Invitation rounds → Next invitation rounds


----------



## sharan22too

c0da said:


> "Invitation rounds will be held once monthly from July 2015, dates of rounds will be advised in advance of round."
> 
> Source: SkillSelect → Invitation rounds → Next invitation rounds


Oh Thanks!! Guess i did a selective reading there.. I ll check again


----------



## sktan

sharan22too said:


> btw, where is this once a month invitation news updated?? i am trying to follow these news, but not able to locate


Under Skillselect on immi.gov.au> Invitation Rounds> Next Invitation Rounds


----------



## tarun_2278

*Spouse name change*

Hi friends,

I have got ACS assessment done for my wife in her pre-marriage name (I'll apply as her dependent). Her passport and educational certs mention her old name and my name is not reflected in her passport too. I have a daughter who has my name and her mother's new name mentioned. I'm applying for a marriage certificate now (didn't do until now )

Shall I keep her new name in the certificate? What all docs/passport will I need to get updated to satisfy immi requirements. Any pointers will be of great help.

This is my first post on this forum, apologies if I'm posting in wrong thread.


----------



## azimcuetcse01

brisbane_bound said:


> Hwy Guys,
> 
> Invitation rounds updated till 19th June..Cut off date was 9th May!!
> Surprisingly , 65 pointers were given more invitations than 60 pointers
> 
> Next round 6th July with 2300 invitations!!! Cheers!!
> One one round per month now onwards
> 
> Jeeten,
> Any points from yous side?


*Invitation rounds updated till 19th June..Cut off date was 9th May!!*

Is that means, those who have submitted EOI until 9th May would be considered at this time based on point and the ceiling?


----------



## sktan

azimcuetcse01 said:


> *Invitation rounds updated till 19th June..Cut off date was 9th May!!*
> 
> Is that means, those who have submitted EOI until 9th May would be considered at this time based on point and the ceiling?


That means all 60 pointers who have applied before the cut off date on 9th May and have nominated an occupation that hasn't been reached its ceiling were invited. As 60+ pointers are always ranked higher than 60 pointers, so as long as they applied before 19th June they would have been invited (subjected to the occupation ceiling).


----------



## Raghunan

*Wild Guess*

I suspect that, to manage better invitations for future rounds, I think DIBP will first cover previous years backlogs with 60 pointers which attained occupation ceiling way back in Mar-2015

2211 - Accountants
2613 - Software and Applications Programmers

So most of these 2300 invitations and the August invitations will go to these occupation codes!

This is just my Wild Guess 

Any guesses from seniors?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Thank you* AND *All The Best* to you too!





brisbane_bound said:


> True!! But i have always seen more 60 points invitations given out probably due to more people with 60 points..Guess we had more people with 65 points this time..
> And hey, all the best to you now..Im sure you will also get through this time..
> I hope i get through too.
> 
> This once a month thing is really scary!!


----------



## Jeeten#80

Your thinking is correct.


I also think THAT is HOW it should/will work .







Raghunan said:


> I suspect that, to manage better invitations for future rounds, I think DIBP will first cover previous years backlogs with 60 pointers which attained occupation ceiling way back in Mar-2015
> 
> 2211 - Accountants
> 2613 - Software and Applications Programmers
> 
> So most of these 2300 invitations and the August invitations will go to these occupation codes!
> 
> This is just my Wild Guess
> 
> Any guesses from seniors?


----------



## sharan22too

Raghunan said:


> I suspect that, to manage better invitations for future rounds, I think DIBP will first cover previous years backlogs with 60 pointers which attained occupation ceiling way back in Mar-2015
> 
> 2211 - Accountants
> 2613 - Software and Applications Programmers
> 
> So most of these 2300 invitations and the August invitations will go to these occupation codes!
> 
> This is just my Wild Guess
> 
> Any guesses from seniors?


We soo hope this!!


----------



## Jeeten#80

There are 2 dates WHEN you log into your SkillSelect account:

*"Date submitted:"*

This is shown next to your name. This is the date when you submitted EOI for the first time AND doesn't change. Your EOI is valid for 2 years from this date.


*"Date of effect:"*

This is shown next to the *Visa type description*. The time and date of effect of your EOI, is the date and time you submitted your EOI or the latest date and time you updated your EOI causing your eligibility or points score to change.




> *Invitation process and cut offs*
> 
> The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.



AFTER each Invitation round *Visa date of effect / cut offs* for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) AND Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) are published.

Applicants who would have submitted THEIR EOI's before these Published *Visa date of effect / cut offs* would have received Invitations (based on the *Points score* for that subclass for that Invitation Round).






andreyx108b said:


> can someone explain wht do we mean by cut off date in regards to EOI?


----------



## Hopekripa

Hi Jeeten,

Thanks a lot for your reply. I got it now. However, I can't override certain rules which my Agency had followed all these years. Anyways, your information is worthy enough for the myth which I had all these days. Thanks a ton. I am sure everyone in this forum wishes for your success more than one's own because u always take pains to answer almost all questions. 

All the best mate !! 



Jeeten#80 said:


> AFTER you receive an invite you have 60 days to lodge VISA Application online. So you can lodge VISA application the very NEXT minute lodge it at the *** end of this 60 days time frame.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thanks for your Wishes and kind words !!!



*||| All The Best |||*





Hopekripa said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply. I got it now. However, I can't override certain rules which my Agency had followed all these years. Anyways, your information is worthy enough for the myth which I had all these days. Thanks a ton. I am sure everyone in this forum wishes for your success more than one's own because u always take pains to answer almost all questions.
> 
> All the best mate !!


----------



## rahulnair

*Sol - 2015-16*

Hey guys,

I don't mean to hijack this thread - But since we are on the topic of invitations and such, is there any official update on the SOL for the 2015-16 migration programme?

If no, by when is it usually updated on SkillSelect? :confused2:


----------



## Kariznin

Jeeten#80 said:


> Attached


Thanks a lot Jeeten.


----------



## sharan22too

rahulnair said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I don't mean to hijack this thread - But since we are on the topic of invitations and such, is there any official update on the SOL for the 2015-16 migration programme?
> 
> If no, by when is it usually updated on SkillSelect?


Hi, not yet, this year it is expected to be after July 1st unlike before..so a week's wait more!!


----------



## piyushsuri

Hello Expats,
I am writing this thread with expectation of receiving some comforting answers..  
I submitted the application on 29 April 2016 (along with the fees of-course) and started uploading docs post that and got the CO assigned on 15 June 2015 for assessment. There was only PCC left for myself to be uploaded which i did on 16 June and wrote back to CO as he requested. My query is that what is the timeline i should look at post all these activities to get the next communication or receive the VISA grant? I am excited as well as tensed regarding the final decision and time frame for the same.
Please share your experience with me.


----------



## momentum

A quick question guys....

Will 2613 be considered on 5th July invitation round?


----------



## srisydney

piyushsuri said:


> Hello Expats,
> I am writing this thread with expectation of receiving some comforting answers..
> I submitted the application on 29 April 2016 (along with the fees of-course) and started uploading docs post that and got the CO assigned on 15 June 2015 for assessment. There was only PCC left for myself to be uploaded which i did on 16 June and wrote back to CO as he requested. My query is that what is the timeline i should look at post all these activities to get the next communication or receive the VISA grant? I am excited as well as tensed regarding the final decision and time frame for the same.
> Please share your experience with me.


Check out 189 Visa spreadsheet
You will get a rough idea.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


----------



## Jeeten#80

*DIBP* in response to an individuals query *have communicated on their FB page* THAT SOL for NEXT FY will be published in July 2015.

NOW given THAT July 2015 Invitation round would be conducted on 6 July 2015. So before 6th July we should get an update IF NOT early.


BUT we NEVER know DIBP might surprise us by publishing THE SOL early :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:.





rahulnair said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I don't mean to hijack this thread - But since we are on the topic of invitations and such, is there any official update on the SOL for the 2015-16 migration programme?
> 
> If no, by when is it usually updated on SkillSelect? :confused2:


----------



## Jeeten#80

ALL are waiting for SOL for NEXT FY to be published.


*DIBP* in response to an individuals query *have communicated on their FB page* THAT SOL for NEXT FY will be published in July 2015.


Regarding REMOVAL /ADDITION of Occupation ID's from NEXT FY's SOL we just have to wait and watch.





momentum said:


> A quick question guys....
> 
> Will 2613 be considered on 5th July invitation round?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*...IMO...*


CO is allocated in around 45-60 days (based on the current TREND) after VISA application is submitted by paying the Fees.

AFTER that CO take 2 weeks for processing an application. THEN in a months time after this you may except a GRANT IF everything is in place.


ALSO after CO allocation IF CO requires/finds additional documents/that some documents are missing *THEN *CO will give you another 28 days to upload those documents. This 28 days deadline may be extended further.


*NOTE:* Have seen few applicants getting Direct GRANT in about 50-60 days of submitting their application.





piyushsuri said:


> Hello Expats,
> I am writing this thread with expectation of receiving some comforting answers..
> I submitted the application on 29 April 2016 (along with the fees of-course) and started uploading docs post that and got the CO assigned on 15 June 2015 for assessment. There was only PCC left for myself to be uploaded which i did on 16 June and wrote back to CO as he requested. My query is that what is the timeline i should look at post all these activities to get the next communication or receive the VISA grant? I am excited as well as tensed regarding the final decision and time frame for the same.
> Please share your experience with me.


----------



## Pommie

Hi All

I'm new to this site, but like you I am waiting to hear on my EOI.

I am an Accountant and submitted my EOI on 28th May with 60 points.!!

I would love to know how long the back log is for accountants (after reaching the occupational ceiling in April/May) - any one with a view, your feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks

Pommie


----------



## Jeeten#80

Welcome to the Forum.


IF I recall it correctly the backlog for Accountants dates back to around Last week of March.


People who submitted their EOI on or before *23 March 2015 1.05 pm* having 60 points have been invited.

Plus 60+ pointers who submitted their EOI on or before *28 April 2015 3.21 pm* have been invited.


*24 April 2015 invitation round results*


*8 May 2015 round results*





Pommie said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm new to this site, but like you I am waiting to hear on my EOI.
> 
> I am an Accountant and submitted my EOI on 28th May with 60 points.!!
> 
> I would love to know how long the back log is for accountants (after reaching the occupational ceiling in April/May) - any one with a view, your feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pommie


----------



## BTNIFTY

To relax some nerves, go through the feedback provided by ACS to DIPB in 2014. I don't think these survey results would change materially this year. ICT occupation codes should continue to be on the SOL this year too.

Submissions from Industry Stakeholders

http://www.awpa.gov.au/our-work/labour-market-information/skilled-occupation-list/Documents/2014 SOL Submissions/64 - Australian Computer Society.docx


----------



## hangar34

yeah. it seems 233512 still has around 200 places left. wonder if SOL clears backlog for Mechanical engineers too.


----------



## ubabar85

Hi guys,
What is the difference between state sponsor ship invitation and state sponsor ship nomination? and in visa class 189 is this also the same or it is the special case in 190 visa class?


----------



## SqOats

hangar34 said:


> yeah. it seems 233512 still has around 200 places left. wonder if SOL clears backlog for Mechanical engineers too.


Well, it doesnt matter as SOL will be reset from next round. I dont quite get your second question. But, incase you have submitted EOI and waiting for the invite. You will get the invite provided the occupation stays in the SOL list 2015-16.


----------



## SqOats

ubabar85 said:


> Hi guys,
> What is the difference between state sponsor ship invitation and state sponsor ship nomination? and in visa class 189 is this also the same or it is the special case in 190 visa class?


Invitation and nomination are same. You have to get it from the state in case of 190 only. 189 is independent skilled visa and doesnt need state nomination.


----------



## ILY

SqOats said:


> Invitation and nomination are same. You have to get it from the state in case of 190 only. 189 is independent skilled visa and doesnt need state nomination.


After submitting EOI and selecting a state say NSW in your EOI for 190 visa. When the NSW will send you Invite for applying to NSW for State Sponsorship, that is State Invitation.

Once state (NSW) has reviewed all your documents and accepted to sponsor you, they will send you approval email, that is State Nomination.

Hope that is clear now.


----------



## ubabar85

Thanks that was very explanatory. 

One question more after state sponsor ship invitation till the time visa invitation(State Nomination) from state is received can any one receive 189 visa invitation also ? Means can it happen that one can have 189 and 190 visa invitation also?

Jeeten some where told that after recieving invitation for nsw state sponsorship eoi for 189 is freezed .Correct me if i am wrong.



ILY said:


> After submitting EOI and selecting a state say NSW in your EOI for 190 visa. When the NSW will send you Invite for applying to NSW for State Sponsorship, that is State Invitation.
> 
> Once state (NSW) has reviewed all your documents and accepted to sponsor you, they will send you approval email, that is State Nomination.
> 
> Hope that is clear now.


----------



## Jeeten#80

NOT Exactly.

It seems you are still confused :confused2::confused2::confused2:


WHAT I HAVE said is THAT AFTER you receive an INVITATION to LODGE VISA from DIBP your EOI freezes. This may happen in following 2 scenarios:

*1 - For 189* - WHEN you receive an INVITE from DIBP during the Invitation rounds.


*2 - For 190* - WHEN your SS Nomination has been approved THAT time the concerned STATE sends notifies DIBP regarding this approval and THEN DIBP sends you an INVITE to lodge VISA Application.





ubabar85 said:


> Thanks that was very explanatory.
> 
> One question more after state sponsor ship invitation till the time visa invitation(State Nomination) from state is received can any one receive 189 visa invitation also ? Means can it happen that one can have 189 and 190 visa invitation also?
> 
> Jeeten some where told that after recieving invitation for nsw state sponsorship eoi for 189 is freezed .Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## ubabar85

Jeeten bro i have sent you a personal message kindly reply 



Jeeten#80 said:


> NOT Exactly.
> 
> It seems you are still confused :confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> 
> WHAT I HAVE said is THAT AFTER you receive an INVITATION to LODGE VISA from DIBP your EOI freezes. This may happen in following 2 scenarios:
> 
> *1 - For 189* - WHEN you receive an INVITE from DIBP during the Invitation rounds.
> 
> 
> *2 - For 190* - WHEN your SS Nomination has been approved THAT time the concerned STATE sends notifies DIBP regarding this approval and THEN DIBP sends you an INVITE to lodge VISA Application.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*NOW to answer your question:*

AFTER you get the *SS Nomination Invite* from NSW (based on your EOI) you have to submit your NSW SS Nomination application within 14 days of this Invite.




> *THEN the NSW SS Nomination application processing time is 12 weeks.*
> 
> 
> BUT few people have received a positive outcome in 25 days.
> 
> WHILE others have received approval in 4/6/8 weeks as well.



YOU CAN receive an 189 INVITE from DIBP BEFORE your NSW SS Nomination application is processed (i.e. Prior to a decision has been made by NSW regarding your SS Nomination Application).




> *WHEN you receive an invitation*, your EOI will be suspended automatically so your EOI cannot be considered for any subsequent invitation rounds.
> 
> Your EOI will remain suspended until such a time that you lodge a visa application and that application is finally determined or 60 days ceases and you do not lodge a valid visa application.
> 
> During this time you can view your EOI and your correspondence, *but cannot update your answers on your EOI or select different visa types*.





ubabar85 said:


> Thanks that was very explanatory.
> 
> One question more after state sponsor ship invitation till the time visa invitation(State Nomination) from state is received can any one receive 189 visa invitation also ? Means can it happen that one can have 189 and 190 visa invitation also?
> 
> Jeeten some where told that after recieving invitation for nsw state sponsorship eoi for 189 is freezed .Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Jeeten#80

When you you send me a PM?


As I haven't received it yet.





ubabar85 said:


> Jeeten bro i have sent you a personal message kindly reply


----------



## ubabar85

Before i send a pm to you you already sent a detailed answer as you always do 

Really thank you for you support 

Regards


Jeeten#80 said:


> When you you send me a PM?
> 
> 
> As I haven't received it yet.


----------



## happieaussie2016

@jeeten. :- have you ever thought about opening an immigration agency when u relocate to Australia. I would for one surely recommend you. And i think most of the guys here would too. jokes apart it can be a career option once you are there.I Can be your partner. -)


----------



## pranav_1981

Hi..

I have applied for NSW ss nomination migration visa for 190 with 60 point, my code 263111.

EOI Date:- 17-May-15

invitation ???


----------



## Jeeten#80

If I decide to do so THEN you will be the first person whom I will contact.


I'm thinking of writing a Blog but not sure IF I would be able to contribute to that, as in July I will be taking up a job after a year long Career break.





sukesh123 said:


> @jeeten. :- have you ever thought about opening an immigration agency when u relocate to Australia. I would for one surely recommend you. And i think most of the guys here would too. jokes apart it can be a career option once you are there.I Can be your partner. -)


----------



## justaguy79

Hi everyone , 

I have Submitted EOI with 60 points on 13th May , What is chance that i will get invitation on 6th July 2015.


----------



## sktan

justaguy79 said:


> Hi everyone ,
> 
> I have Submitted EOI with 60 points on 13th May , What is chance that i will get invitation on 6th July 2015.


If your nominated occupation is anything other than 2613, 2611 or 2211, you have a very high chance of getting invited on 6 July.


----------



## Jeeten#80

What is your Occupation ID?






justaguy79 said:


> Hi everyone ,
> 
> I have Submitted EOI with 60 points on 13th May , What is chance that i will get invitation on 6th July 2015.


----------



## justaguy79

Hi Jeetendra,

Need one urgent Help , I am currently on 457 but expiring soon , desperately waiting my PR to be done before that , I have submitted EOI( Subclass 189 with 60 points ) on 13th May 2015 . Do you think i will get Invitation on 6th July and assuming i get invitation and lodge Visa application on next day , do you think visa will be granted before end of Aug .


----------



## sktan

justaguy79 said:


> Hi Jeetendra,
> 
> Need one urgent Help , I am currently on 457 but expiring soon , desperately waiting my PR to be done before that , I have submitted EOI on 13th May 2015 . Do you think i will get Invitation on 6th July and assuming i get invitation and lodge Visa application on next day , do you think visa will be granted before Aug .


You can apply for a bridging visa once you have lodged an application for 189.


----------



## Jeeten#80

What is your Occupation ID?


IF anyone gets invitation on 6th July 2015, THERE is no way that person will get VISA in August (_Seems to be almost unlikely_).


But you can get a bridging VISA after you submit your 189 visa.




justaguy79 said:


> Hi Jeetendra,
> 
> Need one urgent Help , I am currently on 457 but expiring soon , desperately waiting my PR to be done before that , I have submitted EOI on 13th May 2015 . Do you think i will get Invitation on 6th July and assuming i get invitation and lodge Visa application on next day , do you think visa will be granted before Aug .


----------



## justaguy79

sktan said:


> You can apply for a bridging visa once you have lodged an application for 189.


But do you think i will invitation on 6th july and get PR granted before by Aug End provide i submit all the documents on time


----------



## sharan22too

Hi All,

My friend is trying to submit docs for ACS, should he get all the docs including mark sheet copies, offer/relieving letters notarized?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*...IMO...*


CO is allocated in around 45-60 days (based on the current TREND) after VISA application is submitted by paying the Fees.

AFTER that CO take 2 weeks for processing an application. THEN in a months time after this you may except a GRANT IF everything is in place.


*NOTE:* Have seen few applicants getting Direct GRANT in about 50-60 days of submitting their application.


Looking at the application *pendency *from this FY WHICH would be processed starting JULY. Your chances of getting a GRANT before August end is very unlikely (even if you get an invitation on 6th July 2015).







justaguy79 said:


> But do you think i will invitation on 6th july and get PR granted before by Aug End provide i submit all the documents on time


----------



## Jeeten#80

Simple answer, Yes.





sharan22too said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My friend is trying to submit docs for ACS, should he get all the docs including mark sheet copies, offer/relieving letters notarized?


----------



## justaguy79

Jeeten#80 said:


> What is your Occupation ID?
> 
> 
> IF anyone gets invitation on 6th July 2015, THERE is no way that person will get VISA in August (_Seems to be almost unlikely_).
> 
> 
> But you can get a bridging VISA after you submit your 189 visa.
> 
> [/FONT
> 
> HI ,
> 
> 2631	Computer Network Professionals
> 
> I have applied under 263111 ( Computer network and systems engineer)


----------



## justaguy79

123


----------



## sktan

Hi Jeeten, 
What do you reckon the cut off time/date for 60 pointer will be for the July invitation round? (non pro rata occupation)


----------



## Jeeten#80

As you have submitted EOI on 13th May 2015 you have a very good chance of being invited on 6th July 2015, as per 19 June 2015 invitation round the *Visa date of effect* 9 May 2015 9.48pm for *subclass 189* with *Points score *60.




*19 June 2015 invitation round results*




justaguy79 said:


> HI ,
> 
> 2631	Computer Network Professionals
> 
> I have applied under 263111 ( Computer network and systems engineer)





Jeeten#80 said:


> What is your Occupation ID?
> 
> 
> IF anyone gets invitation on 6th July 2015, THERE is no way that person will get VISA in August (_Seems to be almost unlikely_).
> 
> 
> But you can get a bridging VISA after you submit your 189 visa.


----------



## Jeeten#80

All depends on how may invites DIBP is planning to send to other than *Accounts *and *Software and Applications Programmers*.


I think it might move by around 25 days from the cut off from 19 June.




sktan said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> What do you reckon the cut off time/date for 60 pointer will be for the July invitation round? (non pro rata occupation)


----------



## Samaya

Hi to everyone and seniors. I am very new to this site and I have many confusions, I hope to be clear here.
I submitted EOI for 189 on 17 June 2015, When I can expect for invitation round (invitation)?
Similalry, is it possible that I can submit EOI for 190 now, if yes, how is that possible ?

Regards


----------



## amitthakur83

*SOL List*

Hello everyone,

I am new to this site and request some help in VISA 190.

I have submitted my EOI for financial investment advisor ( 222311 ). I am waiting for the SOL list to open up for states. Any idea when are they going to release the SOL for different states.

How is the new process different from the one which was one year back. People who want to login their applications had to remain awake at the same time across the globe to submit their applications and site used to get hanged and most of the applicants were not able to submit their application.

What are the chances this time. My total points is 65 which is above than minimum points required of 60.

Regards, Amit


----------



## Jeeten#80

What is your Occupation Code?


You can select *Visa Type *as 189 and 190 in the same EOI.

* Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)
* Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)

*Plus*

*Preferred locations within Australia*

In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from? - Select the STATE to which you want to apply e.g. NSW OR select "ANY".

THEN wait for NSW to send you an invite to lodge NSW SS Nomination application (IF you selected NSW above | For others STATES refer to their website for next steps).

*NOTE:* STATES prefer those who Indicate interest in THEIR STATE in particular AND NOT those who select "ANY" state in EOI for the sake of 5 points.

They are interested in candidates who show commitment to live and stay in their state. So, make up your mind about which STATE to select.





Samaya said:


> Hi to everyone and seniors. I am very new to this site and I have many confusions, I hope to be clear here.
> I submitted EOI for 189 on 17 June 2015, When I can expect for invitation round (invitation)?
> Similalry, is it possible that I can submit EOI for 190 now, if yes, how is that possible ?
> 
> Regards


----------



## Samaya

Hi Jeeten#80, Thank you for getting back to me quickly. 
My occupation is Electronics Engineering (233411). 
My point was 60 while submitting. 
If I update my EOI now to both 189 and 190 , does it affect my processing or chances of invitation as I will select two different options?


----------



## Jeeten#80

No it will not impact your chances or processing time.


As for 189 you have already submitted your EOI AND now you are updating it by adding 190.


I have done the same thing.




Samaya said:


> Hi Jeeten#80, Thank you for getting back to me quickly.
> My occupation is Electronics Engineering (233411).
> My point was 60 while submitting.
> If I update my EOI now to both 189 and 190 , does it affect my processing or chances of invitation as I will select two different options?


----------



## brisbane_bound

Jeeten#80 said:


> All depends on how may invites DIBP is planning to send to other than *Accounts *and *Software and Applications Programmers*.
> 
> 
> I think it might move by around 25 days from the cut off from 19 June.


Hi Jeeten,
You have been a great support to all here and if you are saying that cut off date might move around 25 days from 9th May gives me good amount of confidence.
Thanks for being here for all of use..Cheers!!
All the best to you too!!


----------



## MeForOz

I just got to know that my agent had got SS invite for WA on 11th June after I submitted my EOI on 5th June.

Here is the email: 
"Dear xxxxx,

The Government of Western Australia would like to invite you to apply for State Nomination.

Your invitation number is INV-xxxx-xxxx. Please keep a record of this number as you will need it to complete your application. 

The application for State nomination includes a test about life in Western Australia. We strongly recommend you read the test information page before starting your application.

Your application, including successfully completing the test, must be lodged within twenty eight (28) days of receiving this email.

Before accepting this invitation and you lodge your application you need to carefully read the State nomination criteria. *While you have received an invitation to apply through your Expression of Interest in SkillSelect you may not meet the criteria for State nomination* e.g. you are required to have a contract of employment in Western Australia if your occupation is listed on Schedule 2 of the WASMOL. 
Please note that completing and submitting this application does not guarantee you will be granted State nomination.

We look forward to receiving your application."


Queries:
1. Has anybody taken this state nomination test before for WA? Please share your experience on it.
2. Is contract of employment mandatory for WA for schedule 2 occupations?
3. When do we have to submit this contract of employment?

My Anzco code is 133512 (Production Engineering - Manufacturing)


----------



## Samaya

*190 submitted today*



Jeeten#80 said:


> No it will not impact your chances or processing time.
> 
> 
> As for 189 you have already submitted your EOI AND now you are updating it by adding 190.
> 
> 
> I have done the same thing.


Hi Jeetan, 
I submitted (added) 190 as well. so now, is it waiting game for both 190 and 189 ? 

Do I have any responsibilities from my side afterwards until I get invitation from state?

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thanks for your kind words and wishes!!!


But if there are *many applicants* other than *Accounts* and *Software and Applications Programmers*, the Cut Off date might just move 15 odd days.



*All The Best to you too!!!*



brisbane_bound said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> You have been a great support to all here and if you are saying that cut off date might move around 25 days from 9th May gives me good amount of confidence.
> Thanks for being here for all of use..Cheers!!
> All the best to you too!!


----------



## Jeeten#80

You are good now. Just wait and watch.


Which state did you select for 190 subclass?





Samaya said:


> Hi Jeetan,
> I submitted (added) 190 as well. so now, is it waiting game for both 190 and 189 ?
> 
> Do I have any responsibilities from my side afterwards until I get invitation from state?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

1 - I haven't taken this test.

2 - Employment Contract from Western Australia is *Mandatory* if your occupation is listed on Schedule 2 of the WASMOL

3 - Employment Contract is required at the time of lodging your State nomination application.


*Contract of employment*




MeForOz said:


> I just got to know that my agent had got SS invite for WA on 11th June after I submitted my EOI on 5th June.
> 
> Here is the email:
> "Dear xxxxx,
> 
> The Government of Western Australia would like to invite you to apply for State Nomination.
> 
> Your invitation number is INV-xxxx-xxxx. Please keep a record of this number as you will need it to complete your application.
> 
> The application for State nomination includes a test about life in Western Australia. We strongly recommend you read the test information page before starting your application.
> 
> Your application, including successfully completing the test, must be lodged within twenty eight (28) days of receiving this email.
> 
> Before accepting this invitation and you lodge your application you need to carefully read the State nomination criteria. *While you have received an invitation to apply through your Expression of Interest in SkillSelect you may not meet the criteria for State nomination* e.g. you are required to have a contract of employment in Western Australia if your occupation is listed on Schedule 2 of the WASMOL.
> Please note that completing and submitting this application does not guarantee you will be granted State nomination.
> 
> We look forward to receiving your application."
> 
> 
> Queries:
> 1. Has anybody taken this state nomination test before for WA? Please share your experience on it.
> 2. Is contract of employment mandatory for WA for schedule 2 occupations?
> 3. When do we have to submit this contract of employment?
> 
> My Anzco code is 133512 (Production Engineering - Manufacturing)


----------



## brisbane_bound

Jeeten#80 said:


> Thanks for your kind words and wishes!!!
> 
> 
> But if there are *many applicants* other than *Accounts* and *Software and Applications Programmers*, the Cut Off date might just move 15 odd days.
> 
> 
> 
> *All The Best to you too!!!*


I completely get that.
I submitted on 23rd May so even if cut off moves to 15 days only from 9th May , i am good with that


----------



## mansa

Hi jeeten,

i have been following this thread for a while now and you are doing a fantastic job!

from your signature i understand we are on the same boat.

i have submitted my eoi on 30th march for 189 under 261312 with 60 points. Now my question is, do you think we have any chance to get an invitation on 6th of July?:fingerscrossed:

appreciate your response.

Mansi


----------



## Jeeten#80

I hope that both of us get through, but your prospects are bright.


IF there aren't many 60+ pointers THEN both of us stand a good chance.





mansa said:


> Hi jeeten,
> 
> i have been following this thread for a while now and you are doing a fantastic job!
> 
> from your signature i understand we are on the same boat.
> 
> i have submitted my eoi on 30th march for 189 under 261312 with 60 points. Now my question is, do you think we have any chance to get an invitation on 6th of July?:fingerscrossed:
> 
> appreciate your response.
> 
> Mansi


----------



## ILY

Hi Jeteen

If CO contact for Medical &/or PCC for family, does that mean CO has already gone through the application and rest all is ok with them and this is the last stage?

What do you think based on your experience?

Thanks


----------



## azimcuetcse01

I guess, in the next invitation round (6th July 2015), cut off would move more than 25 days because
1) Only one invitation round per month
2) Many backlogs of 2014-15 need to clear


----------



## Jeeten#80

*...IMO...*


CO might have done a high level scan of the documents and asked for missing/additional documents.


But we never know until we have some insider information.




ILY said:


> Hi Jeteen
> 
> If CO contact for Medical &/or PCC for family, does that mean CO has already gone through the application and rest all is ok with them and this is the last stage?
> 
> What do you think based on your experience?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ILY

Jeeten#80 said:


> *...IMO...*
> 
> 
> CO might have done a high level scan of the documents and asked for missing/additional documents.
> 
> 
> But we never know until we have some insider information.


Thanks Jeeten

I have sent you a PM, can you please reply that also in PM.

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

I haven't received any PM from you.


But IF you are referring to Visitor message then I have already replied to it.




ILY said:


> Thanks Jeeten
> 
> I have sent you a PM, can you please reply that also in PM.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## bharathyku

Source: http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/news...ralian-state-occupation-list-from-1-july-2015

South Australian State Occupation List from 1 July 2015

Immigration South Australia plan to release a revised South Australian State Occupation List on 1 July 2015 and those occupations that are not in the list will be included on the Supplementary Skilled List.	

Changes to the English language requirements for nomination by SA

ICT occupations are currently required to demonstrate "Competent Plus" English language ability but this will increase to "Proficient" in each band score or an overall score of a 7.5 ("Proficient Plus").
Engineering occupations are currently required to demonstrate ‘Competent’ English and this will increase to "Competent Plus" or an overall score of 7 ("Proficient").

Even though there is a tougher new standard which makes it difficult for some to qualify, the ability to meet the requirements with a suitable overall band score will certainly be welcome news for some as it offers some flexibility.


----------



## aarthi.kasi

What are the chances of occupations which are already in the supplemental list to make it to the main list?


----------



## joey1

Hi All,

2631 (computer networks), EOI applied on 29-may with 60 points. anxiously waiting for 6 july. Seniors please tell me do I have any chance ?

Regards,


----------



## Jeeten#80

No one but DIBP would know this.


ELSE if anybody has any insider information .




aarthi.kasi said:


> What are the chances of occupations which are already in the supplemental list to make it to the main list?


----------



## Jeeten#80

You have a fair chance as the previous cut-off from 19th June round was *9 May 2015 9.48pm* for 189 subclass.


BUT ALL depends on how may invites DIBP is planning to send to other than *Accounts* and *Software and Applications Programmers*.








joey1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 2631 (computer networks), EOI applied on 29-may with 60 points. anxiously waiting for 6 july. Seniors please tell me do I have any chance ?
> 
> Regards,


----------



## [email protected]

@Jeeten
If I go strictly by my Vetasses report, I would be getting 10 points for my work experience ( skill assessment was done around 2 years ago) but I have continued with my current organization since then so 2 more years can be added to my overall work experience. My Query is that should I mention these 2 years since my current organization is also mentioned in the Vetassess report and claim 5 more points.. 
My overall score as per the submitted EOI is 85 points if I include these 2 more years of experience.. confusion is , that If I decide to hide these 2 years to avoid further verification by DIBP, then how to do that as I cannot enter a end date for that organization since I am still working there
Pleasre try and answer.


----------



## Jeeten#80

I don't have much idea regarding VETASSESS and points total.


But IF you can paste the contents of VETASSESS report here I may try and find something for you.




manudabas82 said:


> @Jeeten
> If I go strictly by my Vetasses report, I would be getting 10 points for my work experience ( skill assessment was done around 2 years ago) but I have continued with my current organization since then so 2 more years can be added to my overall work experience. My Query is that should I mention these 2 years since my current organization is also mentioned in the Vetassess report and claim 5 more points..
> My overall score as per the submitted EOI is 85 points if I include these 2 more years of experience.. confusion is , that If I decide to hide these 2 years to avoid further verification by DIBP, then how to do that as I cannot enter a end date for that organization since I am still working there
> Pleasre try and answer.


----------



## Samaya

Jeeten#80 said:


> You are good now. Just wait and watch.
> 
> 
> Which state did you select for 190 subclass?


Hi Jeeten, 
I selected NSW. I was interested in QLD but i didn't find electronics engineering in occupation list in QLD.


----------



## alokagrawal

Jeeten#80 said:


> *...IMO...*
> 
> 
> CO is allocated in around 45-60 days (based on the current TREND) after VISA application is submitted by paying the Fees.
> 
> AFTER that CO take 2 weeks for processing an application. THEN in a months time after this you may except a GRANT IF everything is in place.
> 
> 
> *NOTE:* Have seen few applicants getting Direct GRANT in about 50-60 days of submitting their application.
> 
> 
> Looking at the application *pendency *from this FY WHICH would be processed starting JULY. Your chances of getting a GRANT before August end is very unlikely (even if you get an invitation on 6th July 2015).


:spit:


----------



## samlogic

*EOI with 60 points 2611*

Hello Guys

I submitted my EOI in May with 60 points - 2611
189

Any change to get invitation in July or August ?


----------



## Jeeten#80

REFER to following thread for details and ascertain your position.


*261111-261112 ICT Business and System analysts EOI Tracking* 




samlogic said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I submitted my EOI in May with 60 points - 2611
> 189
> 
> Any change to get invitation in July or August ?


----------



## Sameer1626

*Dont overclaim the points!!*



manudabas82 said:


> @Jeeten
> If I go strictly by my Vetasses report, I would be getting 10 points for my work experience ( skill assessment was done around 2 years ago) but I have continued with my current organization since then so 2 more years can be added to my overall work experience. My Query is that should I mention these 2 years since my current organization is also mentioned in the Vetassess report and claim 5 more points..
> My overall score as per the submitted EOI is 85 points if I include these 2 more years of experience.. confusion is , that If I decide to hide these 2 years to avoid further verification by DIBP, then how to do that as I cannot enter a end date for that organization since I am still working there
> Pleasre try and answer.


*Dont be GREEDY for EOI POINTS*...!! 

You will only get the benefit of your points at the EOI cycle and after that it all depends on first come first serve and the quality docs which you provide to DIBP. Dont take extra 5 points for which you are not sure of as DIBP is only concerned of the points you are claiming for. If you end up claiming extra points then they might out rightly cancel your application for the false claim.



> If I decide to hide these 2 years to avoid further verification by DIBP, then how to do that as I cannot enter a end date for that organization since I am still working there
> Pleasre try and answer.


Claiming points for the work experience is solely depends on the candidate and there's no hard & fast rule which bounds you to claim points for your work exp. People have got the GRANT wvwn without claiming points for their work exp (Though they were assessed positive for their exp for more than 3 years but since they didn't had much proof to show the same they dint bother to claim points for that and got their grants). Aso you are not hiding anything from the immigration dept as you are already mentioning end date as "OPEN"

*Believe me that people with 60 points are also geting the GRANT, DONT OVER CLAIM YOUR POINTS!!*

ALL THE BEST!!


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Sameer1626 said:


> *Dont be GREEDY for EOI POINTS*...!!
> 
> You will only get the benefit of your points at the EOI cycle and after that it all depends on first come first serve and the quality docs which you provide to DIBP. Dont take extra 5 points for which you are not sure of as DIBP is only concerned of the points you are claiming for. If you end up claiming extra points then they might out rightly cancel your application for the false claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Claiming points for the work experience is solely depends on the candidate and there's no hard & fast rule which bounds you to claim points for your work exp. People have got the GRANT wvwn without claiming points for their work exp (Though they were assessed positive for their exp for more than 3 years but since they didn't had much proof to show the same they dint bother to claim points for that and got their grants). Aso you are not hiding anything from the immigration dept as you are already mentioning end date as "OPEN"
> 
> *Believe me that people with 60 points are also geting the GRANT, DONT OVER CLAIM YOUR POINTS!!*
> 
> ALL THE BEST!!



Hi,
If you're still working with the same organisation, You can add the points.
And when your case officer asks for the confirmation, you can show your last 6 months pay slips or an HR letter from the organisation that you're still with them.


thank you


----------



## [email protected]

*Hi*



gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi,
> If you're still working with the same organisation, You can add the points.
> And when your case officer asks for the confirmation, you can show your last 6 months pay slips or an HR letter from the organisation that you're still with them.
> 
> 
> thank you


Thanks Gaurav.. I am also of the same opinion becasue I am not making a false claim.. I am still with that organization at exactly the same role and if DIBP asks for salary slips/Form 16/employment verification letter from the HR.. I would easily be able to provide that.. only think that I woudl nto be able to provide would be the role and responsibilities on HR letterhead as my company doesnt provide that.. but in that case, I would be able to provide a statutory declaration from a senior colleague(the way I did that in Vetassessment..

@ Sameer.. I am not greedy for points, nor I am making a false claim..I am just being honest and stating the facts.. I am still working with that organization and at the same role so dont want to hide that..


----------



## gaurav.kushan

manudabas82 said:


> Thanks Gaurav.. I am also of the same opinion becasue I am not making a false claim.. I am still with that organization at exactly the same role and if DIBP asks for salary slips/Form 16/employment verification letter from the HR.. I would easily be able to provide that.. only think that I woudl nto be able to provide would be the role and responsibilities on HR letterhead as my company doesnt provide that.. but in that case, I would be able to provide a statutory declaration from a senior colleague(the way I did that in Vetassessment..
> 
> @ Sameer.. I am not greedy for points, nor I am making a false claim..I am just being honest and stating the facts.. I am still working with that organization and at the same role so dont want to hide that..



Right, you are on the right track  
And they accept roles and responsibilities as a declaration from a senior colleague for sure as they understand that NOT all companies provide these things on their letterheads. 
All the best.


----------



## [email protected]

gaurav.kushan said:


> Right, you are on the right track
> And they accept roles and responsibilities as a declaration from a senior colleague for sure as they understand that NOT all companies provide these things on their letterheads.
> All the best.


Thanks Gaurav..

Any idea in how much time one should expect an EOI with 85 points..

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

I Meant.. invitation with 85 points in EOI


----------



## [email protected]

gaurav.kushan said:


> Right, you are on the right track
> And they accept roles and responsibilities as a declaration from a senior colleague for sure as they understand that NOT all companies provide these things on their letterheads.
> All the best.


I mean any idea in how much time one shoudl expect an invitation with 85 points in EOI


----------



## gaurav.kushan

manudabas82 said:


> Thanks Gaurav..
> 
> Any idea in how much time one should expect an EOI with 85 points..
> 
> Thanks


No idea at all.  
@Jeetan can answer this.


----------



## [email protected]

alokagrawal said:


> How u managed to get 85 points, mate.
> 
> I think, this is one of the highest point anyone has ever got in this world.


Hi Alok,

Age : 30 points (less than 32 years of age)
English : 20 points (superior english : more than 79 in all sections of PTE)
Education : 15 points ( B.Tech)
State Nomination : 5 points
Work Experience : 15 points ( Woek Ex of 8 years in last 10 years)

Even I was surprised.. how come it went so high.. so wanted to be doubly sure.. thankfully there is nothing that is overblown or misrepresented


----------



## vchandwani

*Hi*

Hi manudabas82,

You will be the first person to get an invite , irrespective of your job code , rest all will be :second:

What is your job code though




manudabas82 said:


> Hi Alok,
> 
> Age : 30 points (less than 32 years of age)
> English : 20 points (superior english : more than 79 in all sections of PTE)
> Education : 15 points ( B.Tech)
> State Nomination : 5 points
> Work Experience : 15 points ( Woek Ex of 8 years in last 10 years)
> 
> Even I was surprised.. how come it went so high.. so wanted to be doubly sure.. thankfully there is nothing that is overblown or misrepresented


----------



## gaurav.kushan

vchandwani said:


> Hi manudabas82,
> 
> You will be the first person to get an invite , irrespective of your job code , rest all will be :second:
> 
> What is your job code though


Hi Varun,
I submitted my EOI with 60 points (189) on 18th June 2015 - 261313 Software engineer.
Do you have any idea by when should I be receiving an invite? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks Vchandwani and Alok..

My occupation is not in SOL.. it is only with South Australia CSOL.. code is 224712 : Organization and Method Analyst..

Can I straightaway apply for 189.. even thouigh my occupation is not in SOL.. Please advise


----------



## zector

Duuuude, 85 pts! You'll surely be among the top 10 in the queue!

For 190, depends on the state on when is their next invitations.
For 189... you have to wait for next year to be invited though........... next programme year 



manudabas82 said:


> Hi Alok,
> 
> Age : 30 points (less than 32 years of age)
> English : 20 points (superior english : more than 79 in all sections of PTE)
> Education : 15 points ( B.Tech)
> State Nomination : 5 points
> Work Experience : 15 points ( Woek Ex of 8 years in last 10 years)
> 
> Even I was surprised.. how come it went so high.. so wanted to be doubly sure.. thankfully there is nothing that is overblown or misrepresented


----------



## [email protected]

alokagrawal said:


> As per my understanding, if your occupation code is not there then DIAC will not send an invitation.
> 
> But I am not cent percent sure. Letz wait for experts' advice


Thanks Alok,

Even my undertanding says that if your occupation is in CSOL list then you need to go for 190.. and thats what my case is... Waiting for July 1 for South Australia to open again..


----------



## vchandwani

Hi Gaurav ,

Last invite for 2613 for 60 points was on 23 March 2015 1.04 pm. You have submitted the EOI on 18th June , most likely you will get invite in Aug'15 round. Keep an eye on July'15 round and see for 2613 the last date of invite

Results will uploaded after 6th July 2015 on the mentioned link SkillSelect

If the last invite for 2613 is somewhere in starting of June or end May , you have chance to be invited in Aug, hope for the best. You might be lucky to get invited in July itself, it's a wait and watch game.




gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi Varun,
> I submitted my EOI with 60 points (189) on 18th June 2015 - 261313 Software engineer.
> Do you have any idea by when should I be receiving an invite?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeeten#80

With 85 points, ONE should expect an Invitation in the very NEXT round.


Such EOI's are VERY RARE .






manudabas82 said:


> I mean any idea in how much time one shoudl expect an invitation with 85 points in EOI


----------



## [email protected]

Jeeten#80 said:


> With 85 points, ONE should expect an Invitation in the very NEXT round.
> 
> 
> Such EOI's are VERY RARE .


Thanks Jeetendra..

Lets hope so


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi manu,
As you said your occupation is not under SOL and you have applied under 190.
So I think invitations from States do not follow the fixed date format as followed by DIBP for sending out the invites.
I have read in these posts that 190 invites can come anytime as the states consider your EOI they will send the invite to you.
So Do not wait for 6th Jul as this invitation round will not affect you.
As you have very high points and the state considers your EOI suitable they may send you the invitation anytime.

Jeeten pls correct me if I am wrong



manudabas82 said:


> Thanks Jeetendra..
> 
> Lets hope so


----------



## pranav_1981

Dear Jiten,

Is there any chance for 55+5 pts (263111) to get an invitation from NSW in July 2015. I have submitted my EOI on 17-May 2015.

Please reply.

Thanks & regards


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi Pranav,
Invites from states do not follow the same process as followed by DIBP. i.e Max points first and then FIFO.

SO no one can tell you for sure when you will get an invite for 190.
I Can only say is there may be many people waiting for an invite from NSW before you but of your profile is good and matches the expectations of the state more than someone who submitted with same points before you ,then you can get an invite sooner.
But exact dates or month no one can confirm.





pranav_1981 said:


> Dear Jiten,
> 
> Is there any chance for 55+5 pts (263111) to get an invitation from NSW in July 2015. I have submitted my EOI on 17-May 2015.
> 
> Please reply.
> 
> Thanks & regards


----------



## arifurrahman

Hi All,

My Nominated Occupation is ICT Business Development Manager which is in CSOL.
My IELTS overall score is 8.0 with 9.0 in Listening, 8.5 in Reading, 7.5 in Writing and 7.0 in Speaking.

I wanted to apply for SA SS last year, but my occupation's status changed to "Special Condition" on July 1, 2014, 3 days before my IELTS results were out.

I have been waiting for an year now to apply for the SA SS. MY English Language ability is showing proficient and I have total score of 65 without the Nomination score of 10.

I have submitted my EOI today. I would really appreciate you suggestions and tips so that I do not miss the chance apply this year (if of course my occupation still stay on SA SNOL).


----------



## sumi81

I am just wondering on 1st July, when almost everyone who are interested in migration to SA or any other parts will be accessing the systems. Wouldn't be the SA internet site become slow and people will face the issues because of it.

has anyone has any experience from past year about this performance issue?


----------



## najamgk

pranav_1981 said:


> Dear Jiten,
> 
> Is there any chance for 55+5 pts (263111) to get an invitation from NSW in July 2015. I have submitted my EOI on 17-May 2015.
> 
> Please reply.
> 
> Thanks & regards


chances are very slim. NSW did not invite any 263111 from Feb-June intake even people with 7 Ielts. Only people having 60 & plus points without 5 SS got invited for 263111 by NSW.


----------



## BTNIFTY

Glad to inform that I just received my NSW 190 Nomination.
Didn't expect it to be this quick. Hopefully visa process is also fast tracked


----------



## mansa

Hi jeeten,
Need your help really badly!
I posted on this forum just yesterday that I submitted eoi for 189 with 60 points under 261312 on 30th March and was asking you about my chances of getting invite on July!
Anyway,
I just got a call from my agent today, he was applying for my 190 for backup today and BY MISTAKE he updated my 189 eoi to 190?
I'm so angry right now. Can't even express in words.
So my question, any chances I can contact immigration and explain my situation?
I'm living in Melbourne and my visa is exp in August so I was really hoping to get invitation in July.
Your advice?
Thanks a lot,
Mansi


----------



## najamgk

mansa said:


> Hi jeeten,
> Need your help really badly!
> I posted on this forum just yesterday that I submitted eoi for 189 with 60 points under 261312 on 30th March and was asking you about my chances of getting invite on July!
> Anyway,
> I just got a call from my agent today, he was applying for my 190 for backup today and BY MISTAKE he updated my 189 eoi to 190?
> I'm so angry right now. Can't even express in words.
> So my question, any chances I can contact immigration and explain my situation?
> I'm living in Melbourne and my visa is exp in August so I was really hoping to get invitation in July.
> Your advice?
> Thanks a lot,
> Mansi


You can select 189 and 190 both in single EOI. How it is considered a mistake?


----------



## lillian0606

Hi is there anybody who received 190 invitation for External Auditors recently?


----------



## [email protected]

Hi All,

A query to the group and woudl really appreciate an answer..

In the PTE Score Report, first the "Communicative skills" scores are mentioned which are Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking and then below that there are "Enabling skills" scores like pronounciation, grammar and spelings are mentioned...

My query is that which one are we supposed to mention when we are submitting the EOI?

I have mentioned the Communicative Skills scores for Listening, Reading Writing and Speaking.. I hope I have done the right thing

Thanks


----------



## bharathyku

Yes, you have done the right thing. The others are just for reference.


----------



## [email protected]

bharathyku said:


> Yes, you have done the right thing. The others are just for reference.


Thanks Bharathyku..

How was your PTE experience and the score..?


----------



## mansa

According To them BY MISTAKE he untucked 189 ticked 190 and updated it!


----------



## bharathyku

manudabas82 said:


> Thanks Bharathyku..
> 
> How was your PTE experience and the score..?


It was good. L,S,R, W were 90,89,83,90.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*FIRSTLY Manu you must update your signature with the current details.* IT becomes easier for us to answer your queries based on your signature.


*Sukesh is correct*, 189 and 190 processes are different. For 189 we have FIXED invitation rounds. WHEREAS for 190 its an ongoing process and ALL STATES have different processes.




> *LIKE NSW:*
> 
> NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.
> 
> Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.
> 
> WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.
> 
> 
> INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.
> 
> ******************************
> 
> *LIKE VIC:*
> 
> You have to apply for SS Nomination Directly IF you are eligible UNLIKE NSW Invite process.
> 
> ******************************
> 
> *For OTHER STATES*....refer to respective STATES website for the KNOW HOW's of SS Nomination.







sukesh123 said:


> hi manu,
> As you said your occupation is not under SOL and you have applied under 190.
> So I think invitations from States do not follow the fixed date format as followed by DIBP for sending out the invites.
> I have read in these posts that 190 invites can come anytime as the states consider your EOI they will send the invite to you.
> So Do not wait for 6th Jul as this invitation round will not affect you.
> As you have very high points and the state considers your EOI suitable they may send you the invitation anytime.
> 
> Jeeten pls correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Jeeten#80

You have updated the correct scores.


We have to indicate the scores for ALL 4 Test Components (Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking).





manudabas82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A query to the group and woudl really appreciate an answer..
> 
> In the PTE Score Report, first the "Communicative skills" scores are mentioned which are Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking and then below that there are "Enabling skills" scores like pronounciation, grammar and spelings are mentioned...
> 
> My query is that which one are we supposed to mention when we are submitting the EOI?
> 
> I have mentioned the Communicative Skills scores for Listening, Reading Writing and Speaking.. I hope I have done the right thing
> 
> Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

*Hi*



bharathyku said:


> It was good. L,S,R, W were 90,89,83,90.


Great Bharathyku!!!

You must be getting 20 points for english ability as your score comes under Superior English category


----------



## bharathyku

manudabas82 said:


> Great Bharathyku!!!
> 
> You must be getting 20 points for english ability as your score comes under Superior English category


Yes. You are right. I wrote IELTS initially.. Missed by 0.5 for superior.


----------



## najamgk

mansa said:


> According To them BY MISTAKE he untucked 189 ticked 190 and updated it!


Aw, have you tried to tick again 189 and see what EOI date of effect is appearing? I guess, it should not change date of effect since you did not withdraw or points did not change.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*...IMO...*


DIBP can't do anything here. As this is a human error.

PLUS SkillSelect gives us another opportunity to verify our EOI details at the FINAL step before we actually submit our EOI.


* Update your EOI for both 189 and 190 (Ignore IF already done).

* THEN apply for VIC SS, you might be lucky enough to get the outcome in a weeks time IF you are eligible for Streamlined Pathway (_In this week couple of applicants have received VIC SS Nomination within 2-5 days of application_)


*REF:* *Victoria State Sponsorship | Streamlined Pathway*






mansa said:


> Hi jeeten,
> Need your help really badly!
> I posted on this forum just yesterday that I submitted eoi for 189 with 60 points under 261312 on 30th March and was asking you about my chances of getting invite on July!
> Anyway,
> I just got a call from my agent today, he was applying for my 190 for backup today and BY MISTAKE he updated my 189 eoi to 190?
> I'm so angry right now. Can't even express in words.
> So my question, any chances I can contact immigration and explain my situation?
> I'm living in Melbourne and my visa is exp in August so I was really hoping to get invitation in July.
> Your advice?
> Thanks a lot,
> Mansi


----------



## Jeeten#80

*najamgk *has a valid point. No harm in checking it out.







najamgk said:


> Aw, have you tried to tick again 189 and see what EOI date of effect is appearing? I guess, it should not change date of effect since you did not withdraw or points did not change.





mansa said:


> According To them BY MISTAKE he untucked 189 ticked 190 and updated it!


----------



## mansa

najamgk said:


> Aw, have you tried to tick again 189 and see what EOI date of effect is appearing? I guess, it should not change date of effect since you did not withdraw or points did not change.


can't do it anymore they unticked and updated it and submitted new one after that. so date of effect is 25th of june


----------



## Jeeten#80

*NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*

Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.


INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.





pranav_1981 said:


> Dear Jiten,
> 
> Is there any chance for 55+5 pts (263111) to get an invitation from NSW in July 2015. I have submitted my EOI on 17-May 2015.
> 
> Please reply.
> 
> Thanks & regards


----------



## mansa

Jeeten#80 said:


> *...IMO...*
> 
> 
> DIBP can't do anything here. As this is a human error.
> 
> PLUS SkillSelect gives us another opportunity to verify our EOI details at the FINAL step before we actually submit our EOI.
> 
> 
> * Update your EOI for both 189 and 190 (Ignore IF already done).
> 
> * THEN apply for VIC SS, you might be lucky enough to get the outcome in a weeks time IF you are eligible for Streamlined Pathway (_In this week couple of applicants have received VIC SS Nomination within 2-5 days of application_)


already submitted 189 and 190..

thanks jeeten!

now if i go with today's date for 189 any chance of getting invited in august or sept?


----------



## Jeeten#80

We will have to wait for NEW SOL and THEN for 6th July Invitation rounds results to ascertain the Cut off.


AFTER this I will be in a position to give you a realistic picture.


BUT on face value things don't look promising in your case .




mansa said:


> already submitted 189 and 190..
> 
> thanks jeeten!
> 
> now if i go with today's date for 189 any chance of getting invited in august or sept?


----------



## [email protected]

@ Jeeten.. Updated my signatures!!!

A query now
I submitted by EOI a week ago and my visa subclass is 190 ( state : South Australia ) .. My occupation is currently not open and would open on 1st July ( hopefully ).. 

So, once my occupation opens up, then do I need to apply from State Nomination straightaway.. OR South Australia Immigration would contact me to file nomination after sending me an invite through my EOI ( considering that I have selected South Australia as the state for nomination in my EOI )


----------



## Jeeten#80

Refer to the following web-link for details.


*Nomination Process for South Australia*





manudabas82 said:


> @ Jeeten.. Updated my signatures!!!
> 
> A query now
> I submitted by EOI a week ago and my visa subclass is 190 ( state : South Australia ) .. My occupation is currently not open and would open on 1st July ( hopefully )..
> 
> So, once my occupation opens up, then do I need to apply from State Nomination straightaway.. OR South Australia Immigration would contact me to file nomination after sending me an invite through my EOI ( considering that I have selected South Australia as the state for nomination in my EOI )


----------



## gaurav.kushan

vchandwani said:


> Hi Gaurav ,
> 
> Last invite for 2613 for 60 points was on 23 March 2015 1.04 pm. You have submitted the EOI on 18th June , most likely you will get invite in Aug'15 round. Keep an eye on July'15 round and see for 2613 the last date of invite
> 
> Results will uploaded after 6th July 2015 on the mentioned link SkillSelect
> 
> If the last invite for 2613 is somewhere in starting of June or end May , you have chance to be invited in Aug, hope for the best. You might be lucky to get invited in July itself, it's a wait and watch game.


Thanks for the information Varun.


----------



## pareshs

*Accountant*

Hi Jeeten,



Need some advice... i have submitted my EOI last week with 65 points - age - 30 points, PTE - A - 20 points, Skills - 15 points and applied under accountant (general). Also immigration blog suggests that accountants will continue to be in the SOL so is it correct assume tht out of 2300 invites in July 2015 round under 189 visa I can receive it an invite too?


Looking forward to your reply. Thanks.


----------



## Samaya

Hi guys,
What happens if we receive invitation for 190 but want to wait for 189 ( if it is the preferred one )?

I submitted on 17 June 2015 with 60 point and Electronics Engineering. I prefer 189 but I also submitted EOI for 190 as well just as a back up in NSW. What happens if I want to wait for 189 invitation ( don't have idea when I will receive) although I get invitation from NSW. 

Kind Regards.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Samaya said:


> Hi guys,
> What happens if we receive invitation for 190 but want to wait for 189 ( if it is the preferred one )?
> 
> I submitted on 17 June 2015 with 60 point and Electronics Engineering. I prefer 189 but I also submitted EOI for 190 as well just as a back up in NSW. What happens if I want to wait for 189 invitation ( don't have idea when I will receive) although I get invitation from NSW.
> 
> Kind Regards.


As far as I know, your 189 will freeze for 2 months (until 190 invite is lapsed).
If you wouldn't want to wait for 2 months, you would need to reject 190 invite and wait for 189.
Seniors can validate this.  

thank you


----------



## Jeeten#80

With 65 Points you stand a very good chance of being invited on 6th July 2015 *PROVIDED*.




> 1 - NO MAJOR IMMI Rule /Process changes from July 2015
> 
> 2 - There shouldn't be MANY:
> 
> *65 pointers* (_Existing backlog of around 2 months to be cleared prior to your application as the cut offs for 65 pointers was *28 April 2015 3.21 pm* for Current FY_)
> 
> AND
> 
> *65+ pointers ahead of you in queue* (_who might submit their EOI 1 minute prior to invitation round_)
> 
> 
> *REF:* *8 May 2015 round results*






pareshs said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Need some advice... i have submitted my EOI last week with 65 points - age - 30 points, PTE - A - 20 points, Skills - 15 points and applied under accountant (general). Also immigration blog suggests that accountants will continue to be in the SOL so is it correct assume tht out of 2300 invites in July 2015 round under 189 visa I can receive it an invite too?
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your reply. Thanks.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Don't confuse yourself with:* NSW Invite for NSW SS Nomination Application based on EOI.

*AND*

DIBP VISA Application Invite.




> *If you receive an DIBP invitation*, your EOI will be suspended automatically so your EOI cannot be considered for any subsequent invitation rounds.
> 
> Your EOI will remain suspended until such a time that you lodge a visa application and that application is finally determined or 60 days ceases and you do not lodge a valid visa application.
> 
> During this time you can view your EOI and your correspondence, but cannot update your answers on your EOI or select different visa types.






> *NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*
> 
> Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.
> 
> WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.
> 
> 
> INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.
> 
> 
> *Skilled nominated migration (190)*
> 
> 
> AFTER you get the SS Nomination Invite from NSW you have to submit your NSW SS Nomination application within 14 days of this Invite.
> 
> THEN the NSW SS Nomination application processing time is 12 weeks. BUT few people have received a positive outcome in 25 days.
> 
> WHILE others have received approval in 4/6/8 weeks as well.



*WHEN you get an INVITE from DIBP for 190 visa* (_AFTER your NSW SS Nomination is approved_) your corresponding EOI will be suspended automatically AND your EOI won't be considered for any subsequent invitation rounds for NEXT 60 days.






Samaya said:


> Hi guys,
> What happens if we receive invitation for 190 but want to wait for 189 ( if it is the preferred one )?
> 
> I submitted on 17 June 2015 with 60 point and Electronics Engineering. I prefer 189 but I also submitted EOI for 190 as well just as a back up in NSW. What happens if I want to wait for 189 invitation ( don't have idea when I will receive) although I get invitation from NSW.
> 
> Kind Regards.


----------



## Sameer1626

manudabas82 said:


> @ Jeeten.. Updated my signatures!!!
> 
> A query now
> I submitted by EOI a week ago and my visa subclass is 190 ( state : South Australia ) .. My occupation is currently not open and would open on 1st July ( hopefully )..
> 
> So, once my occupation opens up, then do I need to apply from State Nomination straightaway.. OR South Australia Immigration would contact me to file nomination after sending me an invite through my EOI ( considering that I have selected South Australia as the state for nomination in my EOI )


Hi mate,

For SA you will have to lodge an online application under SA Migration website.

1- You will have to create an id first
2- Fill the SA EOI application and submit the fees
3- As soon as SA makes a decision to invite you, you will get an invite from EOI(skill select).
4- Now you are ready to lodge a visa within 60 days of your invite

All the best!!


----------



## msgforsunil

*Importing an application?*

Tried importing the Visa application and its prompting for the below questions. Note, getting the Visa processed through an agent. Should the answer be "An applicant seeking to meet the criteria for this visa application."? Will it cause confusion as the agent has their login to track the application? Or should it be something else?


Statement of role
For the purposes of this application I am:
For the purposes of this application I am:
An applicant seeking to meet the criteria for this visa application.
A family member of the applicant acting on their behalf, including a sponsoring family member.
A friend of the applicant acting on their behalf.
A person appointed by the applicant to assist with the application process (for example, an education agent or tourism agent).
A representative of the employer or potential employer of the applicant, including a sponsoring or nominating employer.
A representative of an organisation running an activity in which the applicant will participate during their visit. For example, an organisation running a conference, sporting event or entertainment event.
A person authorised by the applicant to receive correspondence relating to the application but not to act in any other capacity relating to the application.

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## rajeshm333

Hi Jeteendra,

I am mechanical Engineer.Currently I am getting 55 points(age-30,Education-15,Work Exp-10(5-8yrs). By end of July I will complete 8yrs. My question is can i lodge an EOI now or shall i wait till i complete 8yrs?If i lodge a EOI now i may have a chance of getting invite in Aug.Please help me in this regard

Thanks,
Rajesh


----------



## amirmz5

Hi guys,
Is there any way to make sure my email address has been set correctly in EOI?
At the moment, I can not change the email address because It needs security questions to be answered.
Unfortunately I forgot one of them which is my location at work. Is it refer to my current information in EOI or the information which I registered before?
Thanks


----------



## Samaya

Hi guys, 
Can we assume that any person with 60 points for 189 visa will get invitation from DIBP sometimes in the future sooner or later as long as the occupation is in occupation list ?
Mine submission date was June 17,15 with electronics engineering with 60 points for 189. what and when is my chances?
Sorry if this is too trivial question.
Regards


----------



## jeba

I believe, tomorrow will reveal the faith of 189 applicants with new SOL for next financial year after the shutdown. Hope for the best. Personally, I need IT occupations to be there but would love to see all the occupations which let everybody here to apply for 189.

Good luck guys!


----------



## bharathyku

jeba said:


> I believe, tomorrow will reveal the faith of 189 applicants with new SOL for next financial year after the shutdown. Hope for the best. Personally, I need IT occupations to be there but would love to see all the occupations which let everybody here to apply for 189.
> 
> Good luck guys!


Hi jeba,
How do you know it is tomorrow? I thought it was July 1. What's your opinion about NSW in terms of the place and job opportunities?


----------



## jeba

bharathyku said:


> Hi jeba,
> How do you know it is tomorrow? I thought it was July 1. What's your opinion about NSW in terms of the place and job opportunities?


There is a planned system outage today. See the link SkillSelect

I am living in NSW at the moment and I think NSW provide better opportunity for IT sector. What is your occupation?


----------



## bharathyku

jeba said:


> There is a planned system outage today. See the link SkillSelect
> 
> I am living in NSW at the moment and I think NSW provide better opportunity for IT sector. What is your occupation?


My occupation is 261313. I got invite to apply for SS for NSW but I am confused if I should go for it or wait for 189. How is the place and cost of living?


----------



## jeba

bharathyku said:


> My occupation is 261313. I got invite to apply for SS for NSW but I am confused if I should go for it or wait for 189. How is the place and cost of living?


Cost of living is bit on higher side compare to other states especially accommodation.


----------



## bharathyku

jeba said:


> Cost of living is bit on higher side compare to other states especially accommodation.


Thanks for your inputs, Jeba.


----------



## sumanth1627

Hi guys need a serious suggestion!!!

Have applied for EOI (for 189 and 190 on 261313)on 19th june . Invited for nsw nomination on 25th june .190 was a back up for me as i dont want to relocate to NSW becuz melbourne was my home for a very long time.

Wat would anyone suggest me?

- Just wait untill the invitation lapses which is 14days (Will that effect any future invitations from NSW ?) or 
- apply for nomination and hope to get the 189 invitation first before the nsw nomination approval.

Jeetan and other seniors please help. 

Thanks


----------



## Akon

How much points did you have sumanth, when you applied for naw 190 ?


----------



## sumanth1627

Akon said:


> How much points did you have sumanth, when you applied for naw 190 ?


I have 60 points so i have selected both 189 and 190. 

Does any one know why the points breakdown is now blank? (Not showing any points)


----------



## encore007

lillian0606 said:


> Hi is there anybody who received 190 invitation for External Auditors recently?


No invitations for external auditors in this intake probably. I have been waiting for over 3 months now


----------



## bobo2209

*190 visa invitation NSW*

Hi guys

I applied for my 190 visa NSW 65 points on 19/06/2015 and got the invitation on Thu, Jun 25, 2015 at 6:08 PM. I applied for Developer Programmer

Thank you very much for all of your help guys

Good luck to all


----------



## jeba

sumanth1627 said:


> I have 60 points so i have selected both 189 and 190.
> 
> Does any one know why the points breakdown is now blank? (Not showing any points)


Congrats..
If possible please share English level and EOI effective date.


----------



## bharathyku

sumanth1627 said:


> Hi guys need a serious suggestion!!!
> 
> Have applied for EOI (for 189 and 190 on 261313)on 19th june . Invited for nsw nomination on 25th june .190 was a back up for me as i dont want to relocate to NSW becuz melbourne was my home for a very long time.
> 
> Wat would anyone suggest me?
> 
> - Just wait untill the invitation lapses which is 14days (Will that effect any future invitations from NSW ?) or
> - apply for nomination and hope to get the 189 invitation first before the nsw nomination approval.
> 
> Jeetan and other seniors please help.
> 
> Thanks


I am exactly in the same boat. Got my invitation for NSW nomination on June 25, applied on 18th June. My agent told me that I will not even qualify for the July 189 round because of this. I thought only after approval this will happen. Please shed some light on my confusion.


----------



## ausdream189

Did you guys see this?? Check the below link....list in the PDF are being monitored, but the ones are on the website are flagged

Flagged Occupations


----------



## lillian0606

Thanks.




encore007 said:


> No invitations for external auditors in this intake probably. I have been waiting for over 3 months now


----------



## azimcuetcse01

ausdream189 said:


> Did you guys see this?? Check the below link....list in the PDF are being monitored, but the ones are on the website are flagged
> 
> Flagged Occupations




I have submitted my EOI under 233914 and I have seen this code is under monitoring. 
What would happen if any code is removed from here ?


----------



## azimcuetcse01

I know it's not related to this*topic, but*I have to When do I need PCC actually, can I upload just after VISA application*or need to wait for CO to ask?*I am going to my country in July and I am*planning*to collect PCC, but I*havent*get my invitation *yet.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see my inline comments...




sumanth1627 said:


> Hi guys need a serious suggestion!!!
> 
> Have applied for EOI (for 189 and 190 on 261313)on 19th june . Invited for nsw nomination on 25th june .190 was a back up for me as i dont want to relocate to NSW becuz melbourne was my home for a very long time.
> 
> Wat would anyone suggest me?
> 
> - Just wait untill the invitation lapses which is 14days (Will that effect any future invitations from NSW ?) or
> 
> *[JEET]* - IF you let go the Current NSW Invite THEN we never know IF/WHEN you can get it again.
> 
> 
> 
> - apply for nomination and hope to get the 189 invitation first before the nsw nomination approval.
> 
> *[JEET]* - This seems to be logical approach.
> 
> IF you don't get an Invite for 189 on 6th July THEN you would have to act quickly.
> 
> As you will only have 3 days to apply for NSW SS Nomination at that time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeetan and other seniors please help.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ishugarg

Finally, today i have received approval email plus VISA 190 invite too.
I have applied and deposited fee of nearly 5000+$ for immigration..


----------



## 514149143

ishugarg said:


> Finally, today i have received approval email plus VISA 190 invite too.
> I have applied and deposited fee of nearly 5000+$ for immigration..


Many congrats dear....

Manish Sharma


----------



## sumanth1627

jeba said:


> Congrats..
> If possible please share English level and EOI effective date.


Thanks Jeba ... but i am looking forward for 189 invitation.
Anyways my EOI date of effect was on 19th June and my English Level is Proficient.


----------



## sumanth1627

bharathyku said:


> I am exactly in the same boat. Got my invitation for NSW nomination on June 25, applied on 18th June. My agent told me that I will not even qualify for the July 189 round because of this. I thought only after approval this will happen. Please shed some light on my confusion.


Hi bharat, 

As far as i know your NSW nomination invitation has nothing to do with ur 189 invitation.


----------



## sumanth1627

Jeeten#80 said:


> Please see my inline comments...


Thanks again jeetan. 

I feel like i wouldn't have ticked the check box of 190 while doing my EOI.  
Anyways i will think about this.


----------



## bharathyku

sumanth1627 said:


> Hi bharat,
> 
> As far as i know your NSW nomination invitation has nothing to do with ur 189 invitation.


Thank you Sumanth. Ignorant agents !


----------



## [email protected]

Guys, just a query.. not sure if this is the right forum but thought maybe anyone of you may have an answer..

Can we include our parents in our application.. and what are the documents that we haev to show to prove that they are our parents..

Has anyone been granted a PR along with his/her parents.. ?


----------



## [email protected]

*Hi*



ishugarg said:


> Finally, today i have received approval email plus VISA 190 invite too.
> I have applied and deposited fee of nearly 5000+$ for immigration..


Hi Ishu,

Congrats for the invite and for applying for the visa

What are the documents required to lodge a visa application?

And are we supposed to submit the PCC adn medicals at the time of lodging visa application or we can submit that later as well?

Thanks
Manu


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF both Parents are alive THEN they can't be added as dependents for VISA application as per IMMI rules/guidelines.


Kindly refer to my following post for details.


*Including family members in your application*





[email protected] said:


> Guys, just a query.. not sure if this is the right forum but thought maybe anyone of you may have an answer..
> 
> Can we include our parents in our application.. and what are the documents that we haev to show to prove that they are our parents..
> 
> Has anyone been granted a PR along with his/her parents.. ?


----------



## [email protected]

ishugarg said:


> Finally, today i have received approval email plus VISA 190 invite too.
> I have applied and deposited fee of nearly 5000+$ for immigration..


Hi Ishu,

Congrats for the invite and for applying for the visa

What are the documents required to lodge a visa application?

And are we supposed to submit the PCC and medicals at the time of lodging visa application or we can submit that later as well?

Thanks
Manu


----------



## Jeeten#80

REFER to my following post, it should answer ALL your queries.


*Document Checklist | PCC - MEDICALS and IED into Australia | FORM 80*





[email protected] said:


> Hi Ishu,
> 
> Congrats for the invite and for applying for the visa
> 
> What are the documents required to lodge a visa application?
> 
> And are we supposed to submit the PCC adn medicals at the time of lodging visa application or we can submit that later as well?
> 
> Thanks
> Manu


----------



## [email protected]

Jeeten#80 said:


> IF both Parents are alive THEN they can't be added as dependents for VISA application as per IMMI rules/guidelines.
> 
> 
> Kindly refer to my following post for details.
> 
> 
> *Including family members in your application*


Thanks Jeeten
It helps


----------



## [email protected]

@Jeeten, 

I could not find the info related to PCC.. Do we need the PCC and medicals to launch visa application or can we do that later.. whats the TAT and timeframe for that


----------



## Jeeten#80

Everything is listed out in my interlinked posts. Carefully go through it one by one.


GIVE some time for these posts to load. IF they don't THEN try again by clicking on them.


*Indian Police Clearance Certificate*






[email protected] said:


> @Jeeten,
> 
> I could not find the info related to PCC.. Do we need the PCC and medicals to launch visa application or can we do that later.. whats the TAT and timeframe for that





Jeeten#80 said:


> REFER to my following post, it should answer ALL your queries.
> 
> 
> *Document Checklist | PCC - MEDICALS and IED into Australia | FORM 80*


----------



## Morris.leanne

I have today submitted an EOI for 189 visa with apparently just 50 points. I didn't think this was possible? Does anyone know how long the application takes to come back, I know it's done by ranking but is there a maximum time? 

Also, my employer is going to sponsor me on a 457, can I have 2 visa applications running at the same time? Will one override the other?


----------



## Pommie

Morris.Leanne

If your employer will sponsor you via 457 (or via a ENR visa), then that is the quickest and best route.

It will succeed.

50 points on a 189 will NEVER get an invite - so don't waste your time....

Go down the employer sponsored route....

Good luck


----------



## Samaya

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Don't confuse yourself with:* NSW Invite for NSW SS Nomination Application based on EOI.
> 
> *AND*
> 
> DIBP VISA Application Invite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WHEN you get an INVITE from DIBP for 190 visa* (_AFTER your NSW SS Nomination is approved_) your corresponding EOI will be suspended automatically AND your EOI won't be considered for any subsequent invitation rounds for NEXT 60 days.


Hi Jeetan, 
if it is so , do you reckon not to apply for 190,which I did in 24/06/15 with 65 points. This is because I don't want to relocate myself to any other states than QLD and I prefer 189.


----------



## Jeeten#80

As you are very keen on 189 and don't want to move out of QLD. I would suggest that just wait UNTIL the results for NEXT Invitation round (6th July round) are out.

THEN we would be able ascertain where you stand in terms of getting a possible Invitation for 189.




> *Occupation ID (2334 | Electronics Engineers)*
> 
> 1 - NO MAJOR IMMI Rule /Process changes from July 2015
> 
> 2 - There shouldn't be MANY:
> 
> *60 pointers* (_Existing backlog of around 1 month 8 days to be cleared prior to your application as the cut off for 60 pointers was *9 May 2015 9.48 pm* for Current FY_) as per 19 June 2015 invitation round results.
> 
> AND
> 
> *60+ pointers ahead of you in queue* (_who might submit have submitted/would submit their EOI 1 minute prior to invitation round_)






Samaya said:


> Hi Jeetan,
> if it is so , do you reckon not to apply for 190,which I did in 24/06/15 with 65 points. This is because I don't want to relocate myself to any other states than QLD and I prefer 189.


----------



## kanavsharma

hi, I have 6 years experience from a same company, I joined in as Software developer, was then promoted as Senior SD, and now I am Team lead. now the query is while submitting eoi, should I add my employment in 3 entries (a new entry for each position) or a single entry from 2009 to 2015 with team lead as occupation.

PS: I am asking this because I have lost one of my promotion letter.

And what are the next steps after submitting eoi. 
I understand ppl get visa invitation and whats next then?

Thanks and regards.
Kanav.


----------



## Morris.leanne

Pommie said:


> Morris.Leanne
> 
> If your employer will sponsor you via 457 (or via a ENR visa), then that is the quickest and best route.
> 
> It will succeed.
> 
> 50 points on a 189 will NEVER get an invite - so don't waste your time....
> 
> Go down the employer sponsored route....
> 
> Good luck



Thank you Pommie. 

I have been reading up this afternoon as I was confused about only having 50 points. It appears they allow me to submit an EOI on 50 points but I won't get the invitation unless I hit the minimum 60. Having looked again at the points criteria I have now applied to do the IELTS test in order to boost my points up to the minimum requirement level. If I update my EOI they will then consider my application. 

I hear what you are saying about sponsorship but for me the main goal is residency, as I would prefer the freedom of not being tied to one employer. I am unsure if I would be eligible for a 189 if I am here under a 457. If you have any further advice it would be most welcome, thank you :relaxed:


----------



## Samaya

Jeeten#80 said:


> As you are very keen on 189 and don't want to move out of QLD. I would suggest that just wait UNTIL the results for NEXT Invitation round (6th July round) are out.
> 
> THEN we would be able ascertain where you stand in terms of getting a possible Invitation for 189.


Hi Jeetan, 
Thank you very much. Highly Appreciated.
Let's wait and see what happens on 6th of July as you said, although I have selected both (189 and 190). 
let's hope 190 does not come before 189 in my case, shall we Jettan ?

Regards.


----------



## BTNIFTY

Samaya said:


> Hi Jeetan,
> Thank you very much. Highly Appreciated.
> Let's wait and see what happens on 6th of July as you said, although I have selected both (189 and 190).
> let's hope 190 does not come before 189.
> 
> Regards.


Shouldn't matter. Even if you get your 190 before, you have 14 days to apply for it.
Even after getting 190 invitation you can wait to see 6th July results before applying to the state. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## [email protected]

Morris.leanne said:


> Thank you Pommie.
> 
> I have been reading up this afternoon as I was confused about only having 50 points. It appears they allow me to submit an EOI on 50 points but I won't get the invitation unless I hit the minimum 60. Having looked again at the points criteria I have now applied to do the IELTS test in order to boost my points up to the minimum requirement level. If I update my EOI they will then consider my application.
> 
> I hear what you are saying about sponsorship but for me the main goal is residency, as I would prefer the freedom of not being tied to one employer. I am unsure if I would be eligible for a 189 if I am here under a 457. If you have any further advice it would be most welcome, thank you :relaxed:


Hi Morris.Leanne

Just a suggestion .. If possiblem then sit for PTE Academic exam instead of IELTS on account of following reasons :
1) High probability that you may get an exam date before 1st July
2) You get the result in 24-48 hrs from the test date
3) It is far easy to get a score of superior english in PTE as comapred to a proficient level in IELTS

Rest is your discretion
Thanks
Manu


----------



## BTNIFTY

Hi Folks,

Just a general question about 190 visa. I know there is an IED date by which visa holder must make at least 1 entry into the country / state.
However are there any other restrictions / conditions post the initial entry that one needs to comply with to keep 190 valid?

What if I touch down by the IED, come back and don't visit for next 4 years? Especially since in 190 we have 2 years commitment to the state.
I read that the visa renewal process requires you to have stayed in AUS for at least 2 years preceding your renew application.


----------



## Samaya

BTNIFTY said:


> Shouldn't matter. Even if you get your 190 before, you have 14 days to apply for it.
> Even after getting 190 invitation you can wait to see 6th July results before applying to the state. GOOD LUCK!


Thank you BTNIFTY. This makes sense now.


----------



## Jeeten#80

In understand your concern, I was thinking on the same lines.

In my view, IF you are worried THAT NSW SS Invite comes before we know the 6th July results THEN just update your EOI by removing 190 subclass for now.


THEN post the results we can decide how to proceed by ascertaining your chances for 189 post July AS you are very keen on QLD.




Samaya said:


> Hi Jeetan,
> Thank you very much. Highly Appreciated.
> Let's wait and see what happens on 6th of July as you said, although I have selected both (189 and 190).
> let's hope 190 does not come before 189 in my case, shall we Jettan ?
> 
> Regards.


----------



## Jeeten#80

IDEALLY you should create 3 entries (1 for each role). Try to arrange for a duplicate promotion letter (from that employer).


IF NOT then its up to you to decide how to proceed.


*Share the following details:*

Points breakdown
Occupation ID
Visa Subclass








kanavsharma said:


> hi, I have 6 years experience from a same company, I joined in as Software developer, was then promoted as Senior SD, and now I am Team lead. now the query is while submitting eoi, should I add my employment in 3 entries (a new entry for each position) or a single entry from 2009 to 2015 with team lead as occupation.
> 
> PS: I am asking this because I have lost one of my promotion letter.
> 
> And what are the next steps after submitting eoi.
> I understand ppl get visa invitation and whats next then?
> 
> Thanks and regards.
> Kanav.


----------



## sumanth1627

BTNIFTY said:


> Shouldn't matter. Even if you get your 190 before, you have 14 days to apply for it.
> Even after getting 190 invitation you can wait to see 6th July results before applying to the state. GOOD LUCK!


Hi,

Can i know the total processing time for your NSW nomination approval? Or 
R u still waiting for the approval? Sorry as i couldnt figure it out from ur signature. 

Thanks .


----------



## msgforsunil

[email protected] said:


> Hi Ishu,
> 
> Congrats for the invite and for applying for the visa
> 
> What are the documents required to lodge a visa application?
> 
> And are we supposed to submit the PCC adn medicals at the time of lodging visa application or we can submit that later as well?
> 
> Thanks
> Manu



Manu, the process is neatly documented at Moving to Australia | Moving to Australia. Basically shows how to get a PR (VISA, 189 and 190) to Australia, and guide to moving and living in Australia!.

More info at 
Visa form filling: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dependent-189-visa-my-view-4.html#post6980362
Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times -http://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm

Preparing Visa application: http://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Pages/preparing-your-application.aspx


----------



## Jeeten#80

There are no restrictions on your 190 VISA AFTER the Initial Entry compliance. 2 years commitment to the state is just a *moral obligation*.

*THEN *later on you may return to Australia before your PR expires i.e. before "*Must Not Arrive After*" Date.


*AFTERWARDS* you can stay in Australia Indefinitely *BUT* if you want to leave Australia and return as a permanent resident *THEN *you have to apply for *Resident Return visa (subclasses 155 and 157)* 





> In your VISA Grant letter there are no conditions placed upon the visa that you have to live and work in the sponsoring state. This means you have no obligations to meet any particular requirements.
> 
> 
> IF there is a reason to move to another state (such as employment), then you are free to do so. There is no obligation to contact NSW/DIBP in case you wish to move.
> 
> 
> *REF:* *jumping states & other stuff*









BTNIFTY said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Just a general question about 190 visa. I know there is an IED date by which visa holder must make at least 1 entry into the country / state.
> However are there any other restrictions / conditions post the initial entry that one needs to comply with to keep 190 valid?
> 
> What if I touch down by the IED, come back and don't visit for next 4 years? Especially since in 190 we have 2 years commitment to the state.
> I read that the visa renewal process requires you to have stayed in AUS for at least 2 years preceding your renew application.


----------



## BTNIFTY

sumanth1627 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can i know the total processing time for your NSW nomination approval? Or
> R u still waiting for the approval? Sorry as i couldnt figure it out from ur signature.
> 
> Thanks .


I received invitation from NSW on 18th June. Applied on 19th June and was nominated (approved) on 25th June.
However I think last week NSW processed applications at a very fast pace (perhaps they wanted to send out nominations before end of financial year on 30th June)

However based on responses on this forum, applicants have received nominations 18-20 days after applying. In other cases it has also taken 4/6/8 weeks.


----------



## BTNIFTY

Jeeten#80 said:


> There are no restrictions on your 190 VISA AFTER the Initial Entry compliance. 2 years commitment to the state is just a *moral obligation*.
> 
> *THEN *later on you may return to Australia before your PR expires i.e. before "*Must Not Arrive After*" Date.
> 
> 
> *AFTERWARDS* you can stay in Australia Indefinitely *BUT* if you want to leave Australia and return as a permanent resident *THEN *you have to apply for *Resident Return visa (subclasses 155 and 157)*


Thanks Jeeten!
I was excited this week after getting my invitation. I am going to experience similar excitement on reading your message when you get your invitation. I am sure lot of other folks on this forum will be waiting for your approval too. You've been such a help to all !


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Thank for your wishes and kind words |||*


Hope I get my Invite on 6th July and VISA Grant without any issues.


*All the best with your VISA application!!!*




BTNIFTY said:


> Thanks Jeeten!
> I was excited this week after getting my invitation. I am going to experience similar excitement on reading your message when you get your invitation. I am sure lot of other folks on this forum will be waiting for your approval too. You've been such a help to all !


----------



## hangar34

[email protected] said:


> Hi Morris.Leanne
> 
> Just a suggestion .. If possiblem then sit for PTE Academic exam instead of IELTS on account of following reasons :
> 1) High probability that you may get an exam date before 1st July
> 2) You get the result in 24-48 hrs from the test date
> 3) It is far easy to get a score of superior english in PTE as comapred to a proficient level in IELTS
> 
> Rest is your discretion
> Thanks
> Manu


Hi [email protected],

Is there any website that offers sample test practice for PTE Academic that you would recommend.

Thank you.


----------



## rajeshm333

hi guys,

I am mechanical Engineer.Currently I am getting 55 points(age-30,Education-15,Work Exp-10(5-8yrs). By end of July I will complete 8yrs. My question is can i lodge an EOI now or shall i wait till i complete 8yrs?If i lodge a EOI now i may have a chance of getting invite in Aug.Please help me in this regard


----------



## Kariznin

Hi guys 

Got my ACS done a few days back and was in process to get the further information for eoi and visa application beforehand. 

In my case, my wife will be the primary applicant and I'll be the secondary one. 

So, as in this we'll be requiring marriage certificate and other relevant documents as we need proof about the partner. So, thought of getting all documents done. 
Consequently, I got into dilemma that 

1. Should I get wife's acs done after getting the name changed on the passport and then go for assessment or it can be done before that? I'll be getting my name also added on her passport. I have got date for passport on 23rd July, so the updated passport will be with me by 30th July (usually updated one is sent in a week's time) 

2. If acs can be done with the current passport i.e. with her name original name, can I file for eoi immediately after getting the +ve assessment? And when I have updated passport, how can this be further communicated to DBIP in the EOI process and further?

3. Seeing the big picture, does name change on all documents after marriage cause any difficulties in proving the documents that have been made before marriage(qualification documents)


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

I need help with one query.
How does DIBP calculates the work experience years?
For example - July 2010 till June 2015 will be 5 years? (months)
OR
15th July 2010 till 14 July 2015 will be considered 5 years? (considering dates)

Thanks


----------



## najamgk

Hi Experts,

Those who have submitted Form 80, can you please advise for Q7 and Q8?

Q7: Do you currently have citizenship from any country?
when I select "Yes", I can enter only how I gained this citizenship and date I gained citizenship, there is no place to enter country of citizenship.

Q8: Do you hold or have you held citizenship from any other country?
I have only one citizenship by birth. What should be answer for Q8 if I select "No" then where shall I enter name of my original citizenship country?

Best Regards

Najamgk


----------



## asheeshjoshi

I got a notification from my immigration company that from July 2015 onwards, EOI invites will be sent only once in a month.

July 6th is the only date next month.

Sorry if this was already discussed.


----------



## Jeeten#80

They will consider exact DATES as is the case with EOI.


We are supposed to input exact dates in EOI and VISA Application.




gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need help with one query.
> How does DIBP calculates the work experience years?
> For example - July 2010 till June 2015 will be 5 years? (months)
> OR
> 15th July 2010 till 14 July 2015 will be considered 5 years? (considering dates)
> 
> Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

hangar34 said:


> Hi [email protected],
> 
> Is there any website that offers sample test practice for PTE Academic that you would recommend.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi Hangar34

I purchased the material on PTE website for 60 dollars.. It has a lot of sample questions plus 2 full time scored exams... They should be enough for practice for PTE exam

you can go to www.ptepractice.com

Thanks


----------



## harmeet_gr

pls help... I have a query, can I submit two state application form with two diffrent Eois for south australia for visa 489 and visa 190 . As in my case right now i am qualifying for visa 489 with 60 points and for visa 190 I am short of 5 points for which I am giving pte acdemic on 1 july. Keeping in view of the heavy rush on SA site on 1 july, can i submit 489 application on july1 and as and when i get my pte result on 2 july most probably by 8 in the evening can I submit another application for 190 application. My query is can i receive 2 invites for 489 and 190 or i can receive invite for 489 only as i have submitted it earlier.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*In my View:*

AFTER you answer Q7 and Q8 - *THEN *Q10 will take care of your query regarding "_original citizenship country_".

Here you have to input your *Nationality*.





najamgk said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Those who have submitted Form 80, can you please advise for Q7 and Q8?
> 
> Q7: Do you currently have citizenship from any country?
> when I select "Yes", I can enter only how I gained this citizenship and date I gained citizenship, there is no place to enter country of citizenship.
> 
> Q8: Do you hold or have you held citizenship from any other country?
> I have only one citizenship by birth. What should be answer for Q8 if I select "No" then where shall I enter name of my original citizenship country?
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Najamgk


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thanks for sharing the information. It is also available on the SkillSelect website.


REF: *SkillSelect | Invitation rounds [tab]*





asheeshjoshi said:


> I got a notification from my immigration company that from July 2015 onwards, EOI invites will be sent only once in a month.
> 
> July 6th is the only date next month.
> 
> Sorry if this was already discussed.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Multiple EOI's!*


You can definitely submit two different 2 EOI's.


But don't know how it works "IF you receive one invite whether you may/will receive another invite".



> *How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?*
> 
> There is no limitation on how many Expressions of Interest you can submit in SkillSelect. However, you must be able to provide evidence on all the claims you have made to achieve your points score. If you do not accept your invitation we cannot guarantee that you will receive another invitation.
> 
> 
> 
> *REF: **How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?*





harmeet_gr said:


> pls help... I have a query, can I submit two state application form with two diffrent Eois for south australia for visa 489 and visa 190 . As in my case right now i am qualifying for visa 489 with 60 points and for visa 190 I am short of 5 points for which I am giving pte acdemic on 1 july. Keeping in view of the heavy rush on SA site on 1 july, can i submit 489 application on july1 and as and when i get my pte result on 2 july most probably by 8 in the evening can I submit another application for 190 application. My query is can i receive 2 invites for 489 and 190 or i can receive invite for 489 only as i have submitted it earlier.


----------



## Kariznin

Kariznin said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Got my ACS done a few days back and was in process to get the further information for eoi and visa application beforehand.
> 
> In my case, my wife will be the primary applicant and I'll be the secondary one.
> 
> So, as in this we'll be requiring marriage certificate and other relevant documents as we need proof about the partner. So, thought of getting all documents done.
> Consequently, I got into dilemma that
> 
> 1. Should I get wife's acs done after getting the name changed on the passport and then go for assessment or it can be done before that? I'll be getting my name also added on her passport. I have got date for passport on 23rd July, so the updated passport will be with me by 30th July (usually updated one is sent in a week's time)
> 
> 2. If acs can be done with the current passport i.e. with her name original name, can I file for eoi immediately after getting the +ve assessment? And when I have updated passport, how can this be further communicated to DBIP in the EOI process and further?
> 
> 3. Seeing the big picture, does name change on all documents after marriage cause any difficulties in proving the documents that have been made before marriage(qualification documents)


Hi guys 

Any pointers on the above.


----------



## Jeeten#80

1/2 - IF you aren't in a hurry THEN first get your WIFE's Name/Address changed AND THEN apply for ACS and file EOI. As now a days ACS turn around time is pretty fast.


3 - No, name change in all relevant documents after marriage won't cause any problem. This is what most of the people in India do. So DIBP is well aware of this fact.




Kariznin said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Got my ACS done a few days back and was in process to get the further information for eoi and visa application beforehand.
> 
> In my case, my wife will be the primary applicant and I'll be the secondary one.
> 
> So, as in this we'll be requiring marriage certificate and other relevant documents as we need proof about the partner. So, thought of getting all documents done.
> Consequently, I got into dilemma that
> 
> 1. Should I get wife's acs done after getting the name changed on the passport and then go for assessment or it can be done before that? I'll be getting my name also added on her passport. I have got date for passport on 23rd July, so the updated passport will be with me by 30th July (usually updated one is sent in a week's time)
> 
> 2. If acs can be done with the current passport i.e. with her name original name, can I file for eoi immediately after getting the +ve assessment? And when I have updated passport, how can this be further communicated to DBIP in the EOI process and further?
> 
> 3. Seeing the big picture, does name change on all documents after marriage cause any difficulties in proving the documents that have been made before marriage(qualification documents)


----------



## Mustafa waiz

*Processing time for 190*

Dear all,

I have submitted my EOI earlier this month. I would like to have a couple of answers to my queries if possible.

My first issue is with processing time. Your website is mentioning that it takes usually 12 weeks to finalize the nomination process for the 190 Visa. However, there is no area where the visa processing time by the immigration department is mentioned, does it take another 12 weeks as stated for the 189 visa? or it may require less time?. To state it in a simpler form: how long does it take from receiving the nomination invitation until granting the 190 Visa?.

Secondly, I would like to know when will be the next invitation round. Fortunately, I will be securing 65 points with 190 visa starting from July 1st. I believe that will give me the opportunity of being selected for the next round. Thus i would love to be notified of when exactly the NSW government will invite candidates.

Mustafa Alwaiz


----------



## Mustafa waiz

*Process time 190*

Dear ALL

I have submitted my EOI earlier this month. I would like to have a couple of answers to my queries if possible.

My first issue is with processing time. Your website is mentioning that it takes usually 12 weeks to finalize the nomination process for the 190 Visa. However, there is no area where the visa processing time by the immigration department is mentioned, does it take another 12 weeks as stated for the 189 visa? or it may require less time?. To state it in a simpler form: how long does it take from receiving the nomination invitation until granting the 190 Visa?.

Secondly, I would like to know when will be the next invitation round. Fortunately, I will be securing 65 points with 190 visa starting from July 1st. I believe that will give me the opportunity of being selected for the next round. Thus i would love to be notified of when exactly the NSW government will invite candidates.

Mustafa Alwaiz


----------



## Kariznin

Jeeten#80 said:


> 1/2 - IF you aren't in a hurry THEN first get your WIFE's Name/Address changed AND THEN apply for ACS and file EOI. As now a days ACS turn around time is pretty fast.
> 
> 3 - No, name change in all relevant documents after marriage won't cause any problem. This is what most of the people in India do. So DIBP is well aware of this fact.


Thanks jeeten. 

In case I get ACS done early, what all supporting documents I need to provide during eoi and later for visa process?


----------



## Jeeten#80

IMO - Your Wife's Passport (OLD and NEW) and Marriage Certificate should be enough.





Kariznin said:


> Thanks jeeten.
> 
> In case I get ACS done early, what all supporting documents I need to provide during eoi and later for visa process?


----------



## Pommie

Morris.leanne said:


> Thank you Pommie.
> 
> I have been reading up this afternoon as I was confused about only having 50 points. It appears they allow me to submit an EOI on 50 points but I won't get the invitation unless I hit the minimum 60. Having looked again at the points criteria I have now applied to do the IELTS test in order to boost my points up to the minimum requirement level. If I update my EOI they will then consider my application.
> 
> I hear what you are saying about sponsorship but for me the main goal is residency, as I would prefer the freedom of not being tied to one employer. I am unsure if I would be eligible for a 189 if I am here under a 457. If you have any further advice it would be most welcome, thank you :relaxed:



Hi Morris.Leanne

An employer sponsored 457 is almost guaranteed to get you in the country. As you say, it is a temporary visa (for up to 4 years) and can be renewed after the term of the visa. After two years on a 457 visa you can convert to an Employer Nomination Sponsored visa which will allow you to become a permanent resident. So, this does required you to stay with the employer for a couple of years, but has a high chance of success and is much quicker then the 189 route.

Naturally, you need to pick the option thats better for you..... 

Good luck


----------



## Kariznin

Jeeten#80 said:


> IMO - Your Wife's Passport (OLD and NEW) and Marriage Certificate should be enough.


Ohk.. Thanks jeeten for the info.


----------



## Jeeten#80

The processing time for NSW SS Nomination is 12 weeks. Details: *NSW Invitation is an ongoing process*


Your second query is answered in my above post.




> *Regarding VISA processing time AFTER receiving INVITATION (for both 189/190):*
> 
> *...IMO...*
> 
> CO is allocated in around 45-60 days (based on the current TREND) after VISA application is submitted by paying the Fees.
> 
> AFTER that CO take 2 weeks for processing an application. THEN in a months time after this you may except a GRANT IF everything is in place.
> 
> 
> *NOTE:* Have seen few applicants getting Direct GRANT in about 50-60 days of submitting their application.






Mustafa waiz said:


> Dear ALL
> 
> I have submitted my EOI earlier this month. I would like to have a couple of answers to my queries if possible.
> 
> My first issue is with processing time. Your website is mentioning that it takes usually 12 weeks to finalize the nomination process for the 190 Visa. However, there is no area where the visa processing time by the immigration department is mentioned, does it take another 12 weeks as stated for the 189 visa? or it may require less time?. To state it in a simpler form: how long does it take from receiving the nomination invitation until granting the 190 Visa?.
> 
> Secondly, I would like to know when will be the next invitation round. Fortunately, I will be securing 65 points with 190 visa starting from July 1st. I believe that will give me the opportunity of being selected for the next round. Thus i would love to be notified of when exactly the NSW government will invite candidates.
> 
> Mustafa Alwaiz


----------



## rockstar86

hello all,

i have submitted eoi on 27 may for 189 under internal auditor occupation. Is there any chance of invitation in 6th july round.

Thanks


----------



## Pommie

rockstar86 said:


> hello all,
> 
> i have submitted eoi on 27 may for 189 under internal auditor occupation. Is there any chance of invitation in 6th july round.
> 
> Thanks



Hi RockStar

Firstly, you have a decent chance of getting in even with 60 points, but its not guaranteed. It depends on the back log as the last couple of months have had some occupations hit the ceiling and the number of invitations has been reduced. If you have 65 points or above, I would say you are guaranteed to get an invite!! good luck


----------



## rockstar86

hi pommie,

i have 60 points and my occupation didn't hit the ceiling limit...you mean to say that occupations which have hit ceiling limit will be given all the invites (to clear the back log) during this round?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*For Occupation ID* - 2212 | Description - Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers


*With 60 points for 189:* your chances of being invited during 6th July Invitation round *DEPENDS ON*



> 1 - NO MAJOR IMMI Rule /Process changes from July 2015
> 
> 2 - There shouldn't be MANY:
> 
> *60 pointers* (_Existing backlog of around *18 days* to be cleared prior to your application as the cut off for 60 pointers was *9 May 2015 9.48 pm* during 19 June 2015 invitation round_)
> 
> *AND*
> 
> *60+ pointers ahead of you in queue* (_who might have submitted their EOI post *9 May 2015 9.48 pm*/others who would submit their EOI up to 1 minute prior to invitation round_)









rockstar86 said:


> hi pommie,
> 
> i have 60 points and my occupation didn't hit the ceiling limit...you mean to say that occupations which have hit ceiling limit will be given all the invites (to clear the back log) during this round?


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



Jeeten#80 said:


> *For Occupation ID* - 2212 | Description - Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers
> 
> 
> *With 60 points for 189:* your chances of being invited during 6th July Invitation round *DEPENDS ON*


Hi,

I have one doubt regarding my visa application.

1) I have filled work experiences (both EOI and visa) based on the skill assessment which deducted 2 years from my total.

I did this literally as there are two options after filling each experiences (whether experiences are relevant or not for my occupation).

Although it is not listed in skill assessment, these experiences are relevant to my occupation, therefore I did not have options to list the experiences without adding extra point.

2) Anyway I have attached all certificates for all experiences as well as I listed these in Form 80.

I am bit confusing whether this can be affected for my visa decision.

Therefore can you please help someone whether this has to informed to DIBP through form 1023


----------



## Jeeten#80

*IN EOI and VISA Application we have to* "Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years." It doesn't matter IF it is relevant or irrelevant.


WHY didn't you include this at the time of Skills assessment?


Fill this form now *Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer(s)*.


*FINAL decision on this would be taken by DIBP CO.*




wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have one doubt regarding my visa application.
> 
> 1) I have filled work experiences (both EOI and visa) based on the skill assessment which deducted 2 years from my total.
> 
> I did this literally as there are two options after filling each experiences (whether experiences are relevant or not for my occupation).
> 
> Although it is not listed in skill assessment, these experiences are relevant to my occupation, therefore I did not have options to list the experiences without adding extra point.
> 
> 2) Anyway I have attached all certificates for all experiences as well as I listed these in Form 80.
> 
> I am bit confusing whether this can be affected for my visa decision.
> 
> Therefore can you please help someone whether this has to informed to DIBP through form 1023


----------



## Pommie

rockstar86 said:


> hi pommie,
> 
> i have 60 points and my occupation didn't hit the ceiling limit...you mean to say that occupations which have hit ceiling limit will be given all the invites (to clear the back log) during this round?



Hi RockStar

Priority will only be given to those with higher scores.... those occupations that hit the ceiling won't get priority, other than if they submitted their EOI before you !!!

Fingers crossed,,,, I submitted my EOI on May 28th so I know exactly how you feel ;-)


----------



## bharathyku

[email protected] said:


> Hi Hangar34
> 
> I purchased the material on PTE website for 60 dollars.. It has a lot of sample questions plus 2 full time scored exams... They should be enough for practice for PTE exam
> 
> you can go to www.ptepractice.com
> S
> Thanks


Hi there are some useful material in youtube about PTE. Quite helpful. Also there is a separate forum for PTE. You can search for that.


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



Jeeten#80 said:


> *IN EOI and VISA Application we have to* "Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years." It doesn't matter IF it is relevant or irrelevant.
> 
> 
> WHY didn't you include this at the time of Skills assessment?
> 
> 
> Fill this form now *Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer(s)*.
> 
> 
> *FINAL decision on this would be taken by DIBP CO.*



Hi,

Thanks for information, all my employment history is relevant to my occupation, although some are not listed in assessment.

There are only two options whether relevant or not.

So if I select in relevant, it will cause additional marks for EOI and if I select in relevant, it is not true.

I guess, the professional body has not added due to non availability of sufficient evidences.

Anyway I have provided what ever evidences I have during lodged visa and I declared it even form 80 as well.

Don't know what to do?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Fill this form now *Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer(s)*.




wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for information, all my employment history is relevant to my occupation, although some are not listed in assessment.
> 
> There are only two options whether relevant or not.
> 
> So if I select in relevant, it will cause additional marks for EOI and if I select in relevant, it is not true.
> 
> I guess, the professional body has not added due to non availability of sufficient evidences.
> 
> Anyway I have provided what ever evidences I have during lodged visa and I declared it even form 80 as well.
> 
> Don't know what to do?


----------



## sunilkchopra

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for information, all my employment history is relevant to my occupation, although some are not listed in assessment.
> 
> There are only two options whether relevant or not.
> 
> So if I select in relevant, it will cause additional marks for EOI and if I select in relevant, it is not true.
> 
> I guess, the professional body has not added due to non availability of sufficient evidences.
> 
> Anyway I have provided what ever evidences I have during lodged visa and I declared it even form 80 as well.
> 
> Don't know what to do?


You have to go as per your assessment. For example if your actual experience is ten years and ACS has deducted your 2 years then 2 years is non relevant and 8 years is relevant and while lodging visa you have keep that 2 years as non relevant and rest 8 years as relevant. You must not claim points for those two years. But but but you still have to mention about those entire ten years. I hope you got my point and what I feel is that you already did the right thing in form.


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



sunilkchopra said:


> You have to go as per your assessment. For example if your actual experience is ten years and ACS has deducted your 2 years then 2 years is non relevant and 8 years is relevant and while lodging visa you have keep that 2 years as non relevant and rest 8 years as relevant. You must not claim points for those two years. But but but you still have to mention about those entire ten years. I hope you got my point and what I feel is that you already did the right thing in form.


Hi,

Thanks, but I am not sure whether I have to inform this to DIBP, as I have already included in my form 80 and I have submitted all evidences, although I have not listed in EOI.

Form 1023 is for incorrect answers , shall I uploaded it.


----------



## sunilkchopra

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks, but I am not sure whether I have to inform this to DIBP, as I have already included in my form 80 and I have submitted all evidences, although I have not listed in EOI.
> 
> Form 1023 is for incorrect answers , shall I uploaded it.


Are you trying to say that you have over claimed the points while lodging the visa...if yes then yes use form 1023.


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



sunilkchopra said:


> Are you trying to say that you have over claimed the points while lodging the visa...if yes then yes use form 1023.


Hi,

No I don't over claim, I did not add the employment non relevant to my occupation. Now it has been taken more than one month from the day of CO allocation. I did not get any clarification and expecting outcome by first week of July.


----------



## najamgk

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> No I don't over claim, I did not add the employment non relevant to my occupation. Now it has been taken more than one month from the day of CO allocation. I did not get any clarification and expecting outcome by first week of July.


Exp. not included by assessment authority on assessment letter and deducted by assessment authority should be selected "irrelevant" in EOI and VISA lodgment. If any of these experience selected "relevant" and caused increase in number of points then it could lead to rejection but if it did not did increase points then submitting form for "incorrect information" will do the job.


----------



## Mogyy

I submit eoi for each state in Australia 5 months ago
Do i need make new one
My job in Csol and hope be in sol list this july
I also apply aplication in SA because my job in special condition
Please tell me is that wrong or make new one or what to do next
Also i have 70 point in eoi and positive vetassess with ielts 7.5
My job 225412 

Regards


----------



## Akon

Any invitations today for nsw 190 ?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

I want to know what has to be the answer for this question while lodging a visa?

your work experience at a skilled level?

Do I need to take off the first 2 years of my employment and mention 3 years there instead of 5, as ACS did? 

Thanks


----------



## happieaussie2016

Yes Gaurav,
You are correct.
Mark experience as per assessed by ACS else you will risk overclaiming of points which may lead to VISA rejection.

Suppose for example ACS letter said your experience after Oct 2012 is relevant.

so you need to mark experience till Oct 2012 as Non Relevant and mark experience starting November 2012 as relevant in EOI.

even if same company you may need to break it into 2 parts.
for 1st part mark company A til Oct 2012 as Non Releavnt and for Company A again mark experience from nov 2012 as relevant.



gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to know what has to be the answer for this question while lodging a visa?
> 
> your work experience at a skilled level?
> 
> Do I need to take off the first 2 years of my employment and mention 3 years there instead of 5, as ACS did?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## gaurav.kushan

sukesh123 said:


> Yes Gaurav,
> You are correct.
> Mark experience as per assessed by ACS else you will risk overclaiming of points which may lead to VISA rejection.
> 
> Suppose for example ACS letter said your experience after Oct 2012 is relevant.
> 
> so you need to mark experience till Oct 2012 as Non Relevant and mark experience starting November 2012 as relevant in EOI.
> 
> even if same company you may need to break it into 2 parts.
> for 1st part mark company A til Oct 2012 as Non Releavnt and for Company A again mark experience from nov 2012 as relevant.


Thanks for the information.  

But in EOI it picks up the points automatically from the experience you have mentioned in the information. Right?
We can't specify relevant and irrelevant there? 
However, in visa application it does asks for "experience as skilled worker etc".

So, in EOI we can mention full work experience but in visa application we should only claim the work experience for which we are entitled to claim the points?

Is my understanding correct?

My Example:
Total experience : 5 years (It picked up automatically when I mentioned July 2010 - June 2015)
In EOI: it calculates it as 5 years 
Visa : Should claim only 3 years experience points (-2 years)


Thank you


----------



## KeeDa

gaurav.kushan said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> But in EOI it picks up the points automatically from the experience you have mentioned in the information. Right?
> We can't specify relevant and irrelevant there?
> However, in visa application it does asks for "experience as skilled worker etc".
> 
> So, in EOI we can mention full work experience but in visa application we should only claim the work experience for which we are entitled to claim the points?
> 
> Is my understanding correct?
> 
> My Example:
> Total experience : 5 years (It picked up automatically when I mentioned July 2010 - June 2015)
> In EOI: it calculates it as 5 years
> Visa : Should claim only 3 years experience points (-2 years)
> 
> 
> Thank you


No. Wrong. Your visa invitation depends on the points awarded to you in your EOI. It seems you made the EOI system award you 5 years worth of points instead of 3 years. Maybe you have only one work episode and you entered all of it in the EOI (Jul-2010 to Jun-2015). That is not how it should be done. You should split it (even if the job title/ organization is the same). Mention your work start till skill-met-date as "not relevant" and the other half as "relevant". There is a drop-down option in the EOI to choose these not-relevant and relevant options.


----------



## newUser12

Hi,
In my EOI I have mentioned my experience as 3yrs as awarded by ACS. However, I have 5yrs exp and have not mentioned the first 2 yrs as irrelevant. Is that alright since I am not claiming any extra points?
Editing this info would change my submitted date again even if the points are not affected?


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



newUser12 said:


> Hi,
> In my EOI I have mentioned my experience as 3yrs as awarded by ACS. However, I have 5yrs exp and have not mentioned the first 2 yrs as irrelevant. Is that alright since I am not claiming any extra points?
> Editing this info would change my submitted date again even if the points are not affected?


Hi,

I have copied following from the ? of EOI where our experiences to be added. In my understand is, if we will add experiences whatever listed in assessment that is sufficent, but it is ok to add additional non relevant experiences though they will not consider these.

I think that they have not asked to listed all employment details here, but you have to declare in form 80.

I think that there is no harm, if you will not add additional experiences non relevant to your occupation as long as it is declare in Form 80.

Please correct me , if I am wrong.


"Provide details of the client’s employment history for the last 10 years.

For current employment, the 'end date' field should be left blank. SkillSelect will continue to tally periods of employment from date of EOI submission to the date of invitation to apply. Therefore, the client must update their EOI if their employment details change.

For Points Tested visas:
To be awarded points for employment it must meet three requirements:

it was undertaken after the client meets at least the entry level requirements as set by the relevant assessing authority for that occupation (that is, completed a sufficient level of study and or amount of on-the-job training);
it involved duties at the level of depth and complexity expected in Australia, and
it meets the standards of skilled employment set by the relevant assessing authority for that occupation.
A client is considered skilled and therefore eligible for claiming employment points from the date the relevant assessing authority considers a client to be skilled in the nominated occupation.

It is beneficial for the client to obtain advice on their skilled employment by the relevant skills assessing authority as it provides clarity on the number of points the client is eligible for. Visa processing officers provide precedence to this advice when assessing employment history.

IMPORTANT: Clients who have an opinion on their skilled employment from the relevant assessing authority should enter employment periods as specified on the letter from the assessing authority.

Where the relevant assessing authority does not provide an opinion on skilled employment and there are no standards set by the relevant assessing authority available on their website, clients need to provide evidence of employment experience after the date they completed qualifications and necessary skilled employment as per the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations.

Any periods of skilled employment must have been undertaken at the required skill level. Any gaps which are periods when the client was not in employment cannot be counted as periods of skilled employment. While the client is able to include previous employment that is not related to the nominated or closely related occupation, no points will be awarded."


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



sunilkchopra said:


> You have to go as per your assessment. For example if your actual experience is ten years and ACS has deducted your 2 years then 2 years is non relevant and 8 years is relevant and while lodging visa you have keep that 2 years as non relevant and rest 8 years as relevant. You must not claim points for those two years. But but but you still have to mention about those entire ten years. I hope you got my point and what I feel is that you already did the right thing in form.


Hi,

I have copied following from the ? of EOI where our experiences to be added. In my understand is, if we will add experiences whatever listed in assessment that is sufficent, but it is ok to add additional non relevant experiences though they will not consider these.

I think that they have not asked to listed all employment details here, but you have to declare in form 80.

I think that there is no harm, if you will not add additional experiences non relevant to your occupation as long as it is declare in Form 80.

Please correct me , if I am wrong.


"Provide details of the client’s employment history for the last 10 years.

For current employment, the 'end date' field should be left blank. SkillSelect will continue to tally periods of employment from date of EOI submission to the date of invitation to apply. Therefore, the client must update their EOI if their employment details change.

For Points Tested visas:
To be awarded points for employment it must meet three requirements:

it was undertaken after the client meets at least the entry level requirements as set by the relevant assessing authority for that occupation (that is, completed a sufficient level of study and or amount of on-the-job training);
it involved duties at the level of depth and complexity expected in Australia, and
it meets the standards of skilled employment set by the relevant assessing authority for that occupation.
A client is considered skilled and therefore eligible for claiming employment points from the date the relevant assessing authority considers a client to be skilled in the nominated occupation.

It is beneficial for the client to obtain advice on their skilled employment by the relevant skills assessing authority as it provides clarity on the number of points the client is eligible for. Visa processing officers provide precedence to this advice when assessing employment history.

IMPORTANT: Clients who have an opinion on their skilled employment from the relevant assessing authority should enter employment periods as specified on the letter from the assessing authority.

Where the relevant assessing authority does not provide an opinion on skilled employment and there are no standards set by the relevant assessing authority available on their website, clients need to provide evidence of employment experience after the date they completed qualifications and necessary skilled employment as per the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations.

Any periods of skilled employment must have been undertaken at the required skill level. Any gaps which are periods when the client was not in employment cannot be counted as periods of skilled employment. While the client is able to include previous employment that is not related to the nominated or closely related occupation, no points will be awarded."


----------



## rajatdudeja

Jeeten#80 said:


> Congratulations & All The Best with VISA Stage !!!


Hi Jeeten,

Have you received the invite?
Any idea when can I expect my invite, EOI was sent on 11th March'15 ?

regards,
RD


----------



## bharathyku

Hi All
Is the new SOL going to be published on July 1st or after that?


----------



## [email protected]

Hi All,

I am a little confused on the numbe rof relevant work experience that I should claim.. When I read my Vetassess report, I am not able to make out what I should consider as there seems to be 2 conflicting versions on the report.. I am copy and pasting the 2 pages of the report.. Can anyone please, take some time to read this and help me ascertain, how much work experience should I mention as relevant in the EOI

Page 1 of the Report

*Skilled Employment*

The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant are assessed as employment of at least 40 hours per fortnight which is at an appropriate skill level and closely related to the nominated occupation of organization and Methods Analyst ( ANZSCO Code : 224712 ) 

1.	From 01/2005 to 09/2008, Lead Project Quality, ABC Company Pvt Ltd
2.	From 09/2008 to 10/2009, Manager Project Quality, XYZ Company Pvt Ltd
3.	From 05/2011 to 05/2012 , Manager, Support , PQR Company Pvt Ltd
4.	From 05/2012 to 10/2013, Management Consultant, EFG Company Pvt Ltd

This opinion is made based on the following items of evidence and does not constitute an opinion as to the veracity of the claims made: 

Statement of Service (Work Reference) : Position/s: 1,2,3,4
Contract :	Position/s: 1,2,3,4
Taxation Records of Assessment : Position/s: 1,2,3,4
Statutory Declaration : Position/s: 2, 4

This advice is the opinion of VETASSESS and does not guarantee the awarding of any points under the skilled migration points test. Determination of points under the skilled migration points test remains at the discretion of delegated immigration officers.	

Page 2 of the Report

*Employment Assessed * : 
•	From 09/2008 to 10/2009, Manager Project Quality, XYZ Company Pvt Ltd
•	From 05/2011 to 05/2012 , Manager, Support , PQR Company Pvt Ltd
•	From 05/2012 to 10/2013, Management Consultant, EFG Company Pvt Ltd

*Duration of Employment*: Based on the evidence provided, atleast 3 year/s of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for the skills assessment. The employment described above meets the minimum requirement for the occupation.

*Skills Assessment Outcome*: Positive
Based on the evidence provided, the qualification/s and employment described above meet the requirements of your nominated occupation and are assessed as suitable for migration purposes


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

I need an urgent help from you guys. 
In my 190 EOI I by mistake have mentioned my full work experience instead of (total experience - 2). 
And I have been accordingly granted 5 points also for that. 
and EOI has 65 points (30 + 15 + 10 PTE + 5 WORK EXP + 5 SS)

I have received state sponsorship from victoria and in that SS application to victoria I mention 55 points only (without SS) not 60. 

I'm going to lodge visa soon. 

Will this mistake be a big problem? Or I can tell case officer that it was a mistake and I can prove 60 points claim. Please help.

Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF you aren't going by ACS outcome, then you are over-claiming points for your experience. Visa filing with over-claimed points has serious consequences.


Read this for more information.


*EOI Update to Avoid Over-claiming of Points*




newUser12 said:


> Hi,
> In my EOI I have mentioned my experience as 3yrs as awarded by ACS. However, I have 5yrs exp and have not mentioned the first 2 yrs as irrelevant. Is that alright since I am not claiming any extra points?
> Editing this info would change my submitted date again even if the points are not affected?


----------



## Jeeten#80

It has to be published before 6th July Invitation Round.


IDEALLY it should be published on 1st July but we never know.




bharathyku said:


> Hi All
> Is the new SOL going to be published on July 1st or after that?


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF you aren't going by ACS outcome, then you are over-claiming points for your experience. Visa filing with over-claimed points has serious consequences.



*Over-claiming DIRECTLY results in VISA REFUSAL and NO REFUND*





gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need an urgent help from you guys.
> In my 190 EOI I by mistake have mentioned my full work experience instead of (total experience - 2).
> And I have been accordingly granted 5 points also for that.
> and EOI has 65 points (30 + 15 + 10 PTE + 5 WORK EXP + 5 SS)
> 
> I have received state sponsorship from victoria and in that SS application to victoria I mention 55 points only (without SS) not 60.
> 
> I'm going to lodge visa soon.
> 
> Will this mistake be a big problem? Or I can tell case officer that it was a mistake and I can prove 60 points claim. Please help.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## newUser12

@Jeeten: Sorry I am still confused. But I have not claimed anything more than that approved by ACS. I am just not mentioning the experience prior to the one mentioned by ACS.

My total experience--> jan 2010- Current-- ABC employer 
ACS approved --> jan 2012- current (This is all I have updated in EOI)

I have not mentioned 2010-2012 as irrelevant experience. Would this cause an issue? Or is it ok to not mention whatever ACS as disregarded?


----------



## Raghunan

newUser12 said:


> @Jeeten: Sorry I am still confused. But I have not claimed anything more than that approved by ACS. I am just not mentioning the experience prior to the one mentioned by ACS.
> 
> My total experience--> jan 2010- Current-- ABC employer
> ACS approved --> jan 2012- current (This is all I have updated in EOI)
> 
> I have not mentioned 2010-2012 as irrelevant experience. Would this cause an issue? Or is it ok to not mention whatever ACS as disregarded?


Dont worry newUser12!

As per me, there is no point in mentioning experience which is irrelevant(deducted by ACS) and has no value in EOI. So there is no point in updating your EOI!!

But you have to mention all your experience(prior to Jan-2012 also) in your Visa Application.

============================================
EOI : jan 2012- current
VISA Form : jan 2010-Dec 2011(Irrelevant) AND jan 2012- current(Relevant)
============================================

I do not for-see any problem in this


----------



## Raghunan

[email protected] said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a little confused on the numbe rof relevant work experience that I should claim.. When I read my Vetassess report, I am not able to make out what I should consider as there seems to be 2 conflicting versions on the report.. I am copy and pasting the 2 pages of the report.. Can anyone please, take some time to read this and help me ascertain, how much work experience should I mention as relevant in the EOI
> 
> Page 1 of the Report
> 
> *Skilled Employment*
> 
> The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant are assessed as employment of at least 40 hours per fortnight which is at an appropriate skill level and closely related to the nominated occupation of organization and Methods Analyst ( ANZSCO Code : 224712 )
> 
> 1. From 01/2005 to 09/2008, Lead Project Quality, ABC Company Pvt Ltd
> 2. From 09/2008 to 10/2009, Manager Project Quality, XYZ Company Pvt Ltd
> 3. From 05/2011 to 05/2012 , Manager, Support , PQR Company Pvt Ltd
> 4. From 05/2012 to 10/2013, Management Consultant, EFG Company Pvt Ltd
> 
> This opinion is made based on the following items of evidence and does not constitute an opinion as to the veracity of the claims made:
> 
> Statement of Service (Work Reference) : Position/s: 1,2,3,4
> Contract : Position/s: 1,2,3,4
> Taxation Records of Assessment : Position/s: 1,2,3,4
> Statutory Declaration : Position/s: 2, 4
> 
> This advice is the opinion of VETASSESS and does not guarantee the awarding of any points under the skilled migration points test. Determination of points under the skilled migration points test remains at the discretion of delegated immigration officers.
> 
> Page 2 of the Report
> 
> *Employment Assessed * :
> • From 09/2008 to 10/2009, Manager Project Quality, XYZ Company Pvt Ltd
> • From 05/2011 to 05/2012 , Manager, Support , PQR Company Pvt Ltd
> • From 05/2012 to 10/2013, Management Consultant, EFG Company Pvt Ltd
> 
> *Duration of Employment*: Based on the evidence provided, atleast 3 year/s of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for the skills assessment. The employment described above meets the minimum requirement for the occupation.
> 
> *Skills Assessment Outcome*: Positive
> Based on the evidence provided, the qualification/s and employment described above meet the requirements of your nominated occupation and are assessed as suitable for migration purposes


Oh my god, this report is too confusing bro.

ACS provides a nice document to understand the result. "Understanding-the-ACS-Result-Letter-2014.pdf".

Hope there is similar document for VETASSESS as well!


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Jeeten#80 said:


> IF you aren't going by ACS outcome, then you are over-claiming points for your experience. Visa filing with over-claimed points has serious consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> *Over-claiming DIRECTLY results in VISA REFUSAL and NO REFUND*


Thanks for your reply.
Is there any way by which I can communicate this to DIAC beforehand so that case officer is with this information already?
Also, if I reject the invite and apply it again, is there any way by which I can let victoria sponsorship program people know that I had made a mistake in work experience in my EOI, so I have to reject it, please issue a new sponsorship?


----------



## Jeeten#80

WHY aren't you mentioning the experience for period 2010-2012?


As per EOI guidelines "*Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years.*"


*IN MY VIEW:* just go ahead and update your EOI as per the instructions I have shared in my following interlinked post.




newUser12 said:


> @Jeeten: Sorry I am still confused. But I have not claimed anything more than that approved by ACS. I am just not mentioning the experience prior to the one mentioned by ACS.
> 
> My total experience--> jan 2010- Current-- ABC employer
> ACS approved --> jan 2012- current (This is all I have updated in EOI)
> 
> I have not mentioned 2010-2012 as irrelevant experience. Would this cause an issue? Or is it ok to not mention whatever ACS as disregarded?





Jeeten#80 said:


> IF you aren't going by ACS outcome, then you are over-claiming points for your experience. Visa filing with over-claimed points has serious consequences.
> 
> 
> Read this for more information.
> 
> 
> *EOI Update to Avoid Over-claiming of Points*


----------



## Jeeten#80

Drop an email to VIC SS Dept and see what they say.


I know how you feel, as I was on the brink of over claiming points BUT read few posts in March and THEN later on updated my EOI to be in sync with ACS guidelines AND since THEN waiting for an INVITE.




gaurav.kushan said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Is there any way by which I can communicate this to DIAC beforehand so that case officer is with this information already?
> Also, if I reject the invite and apply it again, is there any way by which I can let victoria sponsorship program people know that I had made a mistake in work experience in my EOI, so I have to reject it, please issue a new sponsorship?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*NOT EXACTLY!*


As per EOI guidelines *"Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years."*





Raghunan said:


> Dont worry newUser12!
> 
> As per me, there is no point in mentioning experience which is irrelevant(deducted by ACS) and has no value in EOI. So there is no point in updating your EOI!!
> 
> But you have to mention all your experience(prior to Jan-2012 also) in your Visa Application.
> 
> ============================================
> EOI : jan 2012- current
> VISA Form : jan 2010-Dec 2011(Irrelevant) AND jan 2012- current(Relevant)
> ============================================
> 
> I do not for-see any problem in this


----------



## rockstar86

Pommie said:


> Hi RockStar
> 
> Priority will only be given to those with higher scores.... those occupations that hit the ceiling won't get priority, other than if they submitted their EOI before you !!!
> 
> Fingers crossed,,,, I submitted my EOI on May 28th so I know exactly how you feel ;-)



I hope that we both get invitation in this round only...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## BTNIFTY

Jeeten#80 said:


> *NOT EXACTLY!*
> 
> 
> As per EOI guidelines *"Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years."*


Ok. Now I am also getting confused, especially having applied for visa today 

For instance:
For someone with total exp. Jan 2010 to June 2015
ACS approved from Jan 2012 to June 2015 (2 years used for qualification)

In my EOI, I have ONLY mentioned exp from Jan 2012 to June 2015
Based on above I received 190 invitation.

In VISA application also I have mentioned exp from Jan 2012 to June 2015 (infact it was copied automatically from EOI submission although I could have updated it)

Based on these recent discussions, it seems I will have to update my VISA application. Which form do I need to fill? (I will write an email to DIPB right away to clarify this query)

Although EOI might have had a section to mention relevant vs non relevant; in VISA application there was an option which said "exp not related to nominated occupation".
I cannot use this option either since exp IS INDEED related to nominated occupation BUT used for gaining qualification points. I understand it could be a matter of semantics here, but should be beneficial for all once we have it clarified from the department.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Fill this form* - *Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer(s)*





BTNIFTY said:


> Ok. Now I am also getting confused, especially having applied for visa today
> 
> For instance:
> For someone with total exp. Jan 2010 to June 2015
> ACS approved from Jan 2012 to June 2015 (2 years used for qualification)
> 
> In my EOI, I have ONLY mentioned exp from Jan 2012 to June 2015
> Based on above I received 190 invitation.
> 
> In VISA application also I have mentioned exp from Jan 2012 to June 2015 (infact it was copied automatically from EOI submission although I could have updated it)
> 
> Based on these recent discussions, it seems I will have to update my VISA application. Which form do I need to fill? (I will write an email to DIPB right away to clarify this query)
> 
> Although EOI might have had a section to mention relevant vs non relevant; in VISA application there was an option which said "exp not related to nominated occupation".
> I cannot use this option either since exp IS INDEED related to nominated occupation BUT used for gaining qualification points. I understand it could be a matter of semantics here, but should be beneficial for all once we have it clarified from the department.


----------



## najamgk

BTNIFTY said:


> Ok. Now I am also getting confused, especially having applied for visa today
> 
> For instance:
> For someone with total exp. Jan 2010 to June 2015
> ACS approved from Jan 2012 to June 2015 (2 years used for qualification)
> 
> In my EOI, I have ONLY mentioned exp from Jan 2012 to June 2015
> Based on above I received 190 invitation.
> 
> In VISA application also I have mentioned exp from Jan 2012 to June 2015 (infact it was copied automatically from EOI submission although I could have updated it)
> 
> Based on these recent discussions, it seems I will have to update my VISA application. Which form do I need to fill? (I will write an email to DIPB right away to clarify this query)
> 
> Although EOI might have had a section to mention relevant vs non relevant; in VISA application there was an option which said "exp not related to nominated occupation".
> I cannot use this option either since exp IS INDEED related to nominated occupation BUT used for gaining qualification points. I understand it could be a matter of semantics here, but should be beneficial for all once we have it clarified from the department.


In EOI and Visa application it is mentioned to list last 10 years work experience. ACS deducted experience should be selected as "Not Relevant" in EOI and Visa application as well. Selecting Relevant mean you are claiming points and should provide all evidences. Also, only experience after Skill level met date can be considered for points.


----------



## birju_aussie

There are no documents required to be submitted while submitting EOI, is that correct?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Simple answer - Yes.







birju_aussie said:


> There are no documents required to be submitted while submitting EOI, is that correct?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Fill this form* - *Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer(s)*


Hi Jeeten,

Can I fill this form in my matter which I discussed earlier and communicate the correct answers to the department with my visa application?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Your case is of Direct Over-claiming of Points


As I said earlier write to VIC SS and then based on their response take next steps.




gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Can I fill this form in my matter which I discussed earlier and communicate the correct answers to the department with my visa application?


----------



## [email protected]

Hi All,

If the points claimed in my EOI turn out to be less than what I could claim on the basis of skill assessment report, then would it lead to any problems later on with the DIBP during visa lodgment stage..?

The confusion is that I cannot clearly make out after reading my skill assessment report that how many years of relevant work experience should I claim, so I am thinking that I would claim only those that I am absolutely sure about and not claim the rest..

Would I be penalized if DIBP realizes later on that I have claimed less points, than what the skill assessment report says(obviously they would know how to interpret it clearly) ?

Please answer

Thanks


----------



## sunilkchopra

[email protected] said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If the points claimed in my EOI turn out to be less than what I could claim on the basis of skill assessment report, then would it lead to any problems later on with the DIBP during visa lodgment stage..?
> 
> The confusion is that I cannot clearly make out after reading my skill assessment report that how many years of relevant work experience should I claim, so I am thinking that I would claim only those that I am absolutely sure about and not claim the rest..
> 
> Would I be penalized if DIBP realizes later on that I have claimed less points, than what the skill assessment report says(obviously they would know how to interpret it clearly) ?
> 
> Please answer
> 
> Thanks



Problem arises when we over claim and not when under claim


----------



## amarjitbhullar

Dear Moggy. We are on same boat with same category.


----------



## Jovirush

Hello All,

I have a concern. I claimed 5 points for experience when I applied my EOI on 25 June 2015 with 65 points (221111). I started my Job on 23 June 2014 and I am currently employed with the company. However, when i was filling my EOI, I mentioned start date as 23 June 2014 and the end date as 25 June 2015 (Date that day- current) as I thought we need to put in a date there as you cannot leave it blank. Later on this forum I realised that if your job is ongoing, you should not mention anything on the end date of your job.

Now my concerns:

1. If I change it now, will it change my date of effect? I have already filed my EOI on 25 June 2015 and hoping for a 6th July invite as it is the only chance I have. If this change will further move my date, I will have no hope at all for the invitation 

2. If I do not change it and get invited, when I will be submitting my documents to DIBP, will it be considered a lie? Since I am a current employee but I mentioned 25 June as the end date. It happened as I was not aware of how this system works.

Thank you all for your inputs especially Jeetan.


----------



## path_prasanna

Hi guys ,
Is it true that , DIBP going to reduce the English requirement as avg 7 for claiming points??


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi Jovi,
If making any changes in the EOI does not change your points then the date of effect would remain the same. Although the updated date would changed.
If for say updating the current employer date to null increases your points then the date would change to todays date.
Anyway you have 65 points which I think has a very very good chance of being in the first round itself even if date was changed.
and increase in points wil boost your chances further on.
So I would suggest make the correction.




Jovirush said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a concern. I claimed 5 points for experience when I applied my EOI on 25 June 2015 with 65 points (221111). I started my Job on 23 June 2014 and I am currently employed with the company. However, when i was filling my EOI, I mentioned start date as 23 June 2014 and the end date as 25 June 2015 (Date that day- current) as I thought we need to put in a date there as you cannot leave it blank. Later on this forum I realised that if your job is ongoing, you should not mention anything on the end date of your job.
> 
> Now my concerns:
> 
> 1. If I change it now, will it change my date of effect? I have already filed my EOI on 25 June 2015 and hoping for a 6th July invite as it is the only chance I have. If this change will further move my date, I will have no hope at all for the invitation
> 
> 2. If I do not change it and get invited, when I will be submitting my documents to DIBP, will it be considered a lie? Since I am a current employee but I mentioned 25 June as the end date. It happened as I was not aware of how this system works.
> 
> Thank you all for your inputs especially Jeetan.


----------



## 514149143

Good Morning Friends,

I am eagerly waiting for tomorrow as I am going to apply for SA state sponsorship in 223311 training and development. It would be great if anyone can give an idea about upcoming changes in english requirement in other occupation except ict. Because currently 223311 requires 6 in each and I have exactly 6 each.

Thanks

Manish Sharma


----------



## jelli-kallu

Hello forum members,

I have observed in forum; the suggestion is to leave the "To date" value of your current employment blank. However, I have, in my EOI application, mentioned 01-May-2015 as the end date and still observe the points to be accurate.

I have the following questions and will appreciate your response:
1. With regards to leaving the "To date" blank, do you know if it is mentioned anywhere, officially? 
2. Though I haven't left the field blank, I see the points being calculated by the system is correct. Any reason you think, I should change it to "blank"?


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi Jelli,
When you are updating your EOI for the current employer and when it asks for the end date.
if you click the question mark (Help) you find the below info
"If you are currently still with this employer you can leave the "date to" (end date of employment) field blank. If your circumstances change you must update your details.
"

This should be self sufficient info.....

If the points are not changed if you have populated the EOD then it should not be an issue.



jelli-kallu said:


> Hello forum members,
> 
> I have observed in forum; the suggestion is to leave the "To date" value of your current employment blank. However, I have, in my EOI application, mentioned 01-May-2015 as the end date and still observe the points to be accurate.
> 
> I have the following questions and will appreciate your response:
> 1. With regards to leaving the "To date" blank, do you know if it is mentioned anywhere, officially?
> 2. Though I haven't left the field blank, I see the points being calculated by the system is correct. Any reason you think, I should change it to "blank"?


----------



## jelli-kallu

sukesh123 said:


> hi Jelli,
> When you are updating your EOI for the current employer and when it asks for the end date.
> if you click the question mark (Help) you find the below info
> "If you are currently still with this employer you can leave the "date to" (end date of employment) field blank. If your circumstances change you must update your details.
> "
> 
> This should be self sufficient info.....
> 
> If the points are not changed if you have populated the EOD then it should not be an issue.


Awesome thank you. Also, changing the field to a "blank" shouldn't change the date of effect, right?


----------



## happieaussie2016

If updating the field does not make any change to your Points then you can update your EOI.
If updating the date increases or decreases your points then date of effect would be considered that day.

Cheers.



jelli-kallu said:


> Awesome thank you. Also, changing the field to a "blank" shouldn't change the date of effect, right?


----------



## KeeDa

[email protected] said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If the points claimed in my EOI turn out to be less than what I could claim on the basis of skill assessment report, then would it lead to any problems later on with the DIBP during visa lodgment stage..?
> 
> The confusion is that I cannot clearly make out after reading my skill assessment report that how many years of relevant work experience should I claim, so I am thinking that I would claim only those that I am absolutely sure about and not claim the rest..
> 
> Would I be penalized if DIBP realizes later on that I have claimed less points, than what the skill assessment report says(obviously they would know how to interpret it clearly) ?
> 
> Please answer
> 
> Thanks


Yes, overclaiming has serious consequences. Read this: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nt-subclass-189-visa-refused-help-needed.html*

*Edit:* Sorry, just read your post carefully. Underclaiming does not have any consequences. It has been done before by applicants without any problems. It is overclaiming that one has to be worry about.


----------



## amarjitbhullar

Dear friends 
I need some clarity. In case category appears on 1st July, do we require new EOI or existing EOI will be considered. (Presently category 225412 have Special Conditions Applied).
Please guide..


----------



## newUser12

Jeeten,
I wasn't aware that I was to mention the irrelevant exp 2010-2012. But if I edit it now, my date of submission will change right? though there is no change in the points. Is it not enough to mention it in the visa application after I get the invite?




Jeeten#80 said:


> WHY aren't you mentioning the experience for period 2010-2012?
> 
> 
> As per EOI guidelines "*Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years.*"
> 
> 
> *IN MY VIEW:* just go ahead and update your EOI as per the instructions I have shared in my following interlinked post.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Here you are* under-claiming points *WHICH *won't cause any problem*.


Problem arises *ONLY WHEN* people *Over Claim points*.


BUT you should try and figure out HOW to correctly interpret your Skill Assessment Report. I will let you know IF I come across anything.





[email protected] said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If the points claimed in my EOI turn out to be less than what I could claim on the basis of skill assessment report, then would it lead to any problems later on with the DIBP during visa lodgment stage..?
> 
> The confusion is that I cannot clearly make out after reading my skill assessment report that how many years of relevant work experience should I claim, so I am thinking that I would claim only those that I am absolutely sure about and not claim the rest..
> 
> Would I be penalized if DIBP realizes later on that I have claimed less points, than what the skill assessment report says(obviously they would know how to interpret it clearly) ?
> 
> Please answer
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

As your POINTS aren't changing your EOI *Date of Effect* won't change.


Just go ahead and update your EOI accordingly.





newUser12 said:


> Jeeten,
> I wasn't aware that I was to mention the irrelevant exp 2010-2012. But if I edit it now, my date of submission will change right? though there is no change in the points. Is it not enough to mention it in the visa application after I get the invite?


----------



## birju_aussie

Submitted my EOI today with 60 points under ICT Business Analyst code 261111. Hope I get the invite by September.


----------



## Artisaji

Hi
Submitted EOI today under 489 family sponsor visa. Hopefully everything works ou for good


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| All The Best for Invitation |||*







birju_aussie said:


> Submitted my EOI today with 60 points under ICT Business Analyst code 261111. Hope I get the invite by September.


----------



## samlogic

good luck .. i am in the same boat - 60 points 2611, 189. eoi submitted in May..

However, i think its highly unlikely we will receive the invite in Sept..


Artisaji said:


> Hi
> Submitted EOI today under 489 family sponsor visa. Hopefully everything works ou for good


----------



## Jeeten#80

||| All The Best for Invitation |||





Artisaji said:


> Hi
> Submitted EOI today under 489 family sponsor visa. Hopefully everything works ou for good


----------



## R.P.G

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

awesome news...Just got my Invitation for VISA 190 subclass...But i haven't got any info on NSW approval..applied via agent..is this ok?

Software Engineer(65 Points)

NSW Sponsorship applied: 06/06/2015
NSW Invitation: 17/06/2015
NSW Applied: 27/06/2015

190 VISA invitation: 30/06/2015

HeHehe...


----------



## jyo1687

Hi,

I am married and planning to apply for subclass-189 Visa for Australia. I am new to the process hence would like someone to guide me through the process. 
Me and my wife had appeared for IELTS and we both are engineers, Can someone help me to figure out, with which profile I should go for applying for subclass - 189 visa.

My profile - 

Age - 27
Qualification - B.Tech in Electrical Engg.
Work Experience - 5yrs in IT as System Admin.
IELTS score is overall - 6.5 [ Speaking - 6 , Writiing - 6.5 , Reading - 6, Listening - 7 ]

My Wife profile - 
Age - 26yrs
Qualification - B.Tech in Biotech Engg.
Work Experience - 6yrs in IT as System Admin.
IELTS score overall - 7.5 [ Speaking - 7 , Writiing - 6.5 , Reading - 7.5, Listening - 8.5 ]

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Regards,
J


----------



## rahulnair

THE SOL is out... Not major changes apart from removal of urban and regional planners, dentists and dental specialists and addition of panelbeaters and cabinet makers. Cheers everyone and all the best!


----------



## Ricks1990

rahulnair said:


> THE SOL is out... Not major changes apart from removal of urban and regional planners, dentists and dental specialists and addition of panelbeaters and cabinet makers. Cheers everyone and all the best!


Very good news...!!!
Can you share the link...?


----------



## rahulnair

Skilled Occupations List (SOL)

http://files.ctctcdn.com/066c6388101...813d37c7c5.pdf



Ricks1990 said:


> Very good news...!!!
> Can you share the link...?


----------



## KeeDa

Those links are still pointing to old data. It seems the migration from immi.gov.au to border.gov.au is still underway, or has problems. The data (SOL lists, occupation ceilings, etc) for sure is older (from previous FY).

Also, we have a new thread for the new lists, changes, etc: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/792650-sol-2015-16-released.html


----------



## Ricks1990

KeeDa said:


> Those links are still pointing to old data. It seems the migration from immi.gov.au to border.gov.au is still underway, or has problems. The data (SOL lists, occupation ceilings, etc) for sure is older (from previous FY).
> 
> Also, we have a new thread for the new lists, changes, etc: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/792650-sol-2015-16-released.html


The link Skilled Occupations List (SOL)) quoted by Rahulnair for *SOL 2015-16* is correct as the page is modified today *30 June 2015 at 21:24:18* (see attachment)


----------



## KeeDa

Ricks1990 said:


> The link quoted by Rahulnair for *SOL 2015-16* is correct as the page is modified today *30 June 2015 at 21:24:18* (see attachment)


Of course the date will be different as the whole thing moved from immi.gov.au to the new border.gov.au. So, don't go by the page-created or modified date. Wait for official announcements.


----------



## Danav_Singh

Ricks1990 said:


> The link Skilled Occupations List (SOL)) quoted by Rahulnair for SOL 2015-16 is correct as the page is modified today 30 June 2015 at 21:24:18 (see attachment)


Cant see any new change here...either there is absolutely no change or its an old data...its a new website so even if the old data is uploaded for now it will still show today's modified time....


----------



## pradip79408

*Is State Nomination a good idea?*

Hi All,

I submitted my EOI yesterday for 189 visa with 65 points. My agent asked me whether I also want to apply for state nomination(190 visa). My question is, is it a good idea to apply for State Nomination now or should I wait for at least 2 rounds to see if I am getting invite. Will I loose good opportunity (if there is any) by delaying State Nomination?

Thanks in advance to everyone.

*Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Developer Programmer - 261312*
17/06/2015 -PTE(Result:L-83,R-86,S-86,W-81)
26/06/2015 -ACS App. Submitted
30/06/2015 -Positive ACS Outcome
30/06/2015 -EOI Submitted 65 points
XX/XX/201X -Invite


----------



## ausdream189

@pradip79408: this is my personal view...with 65, you have fair chances even though you lodged yesterday, so, i would say, wait....


----------



## momentum

Updated SOL can be downloaded from here. 261313 is included in SOL but its missing from CSOL. I guess 261313 codes going for 189 are in the safe zone.


----------



## Grv

https://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2015L01059


----------



## Mogyy

Grv said:


> https://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2015L01059


this is list and update in 25 June not today update


----------



## Grv

Its mentioned everywhere in the document that the list is valid for any invitation on or after 1 July 2015. So I think it holds good.


----------



## Mogyy

Grv said:


> Its mentioned everywhere in the document that the list is valid for any invitation on or after 1 July 2015. So I think it holds good.


Yes for one who already job available and will make aplication

But not full updated list


----------



## jeba

momentum said:


> Updated SOL can be downloaded from here. 261313 is included in SOL but its missing from CSOL. I guess 261313 codes going for 189 are in the safe zone.


261313 is there in both SOL and CSOL.


----------



## Mogyy

jeba said:


> 261313 is there in both SOL and CSOL.


its already high availability in South Australia

what you waiting for??


----------



## [email protected]

Hey Guys, is teh List out.. not able to find them.. Please paste the link..


----------



## Mogyy

[email protected] said:


> Hey Guys, is teh List out.. not able to find them.. Please paste the link..


not yet


----------



## jeba

[email protected] said:


> Hey Guys, is teh List out.. not able to find them.. Please paste the link..


I don't know whether this is the new SOL because it is not mentioned. However, the link to SOL is Skilled Occupations List (SOL)


----------



## Grv

Here you go :

https://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2015L01059


----------



## azimcuetcse01

Go to this link for the updated info of SOL/CSOL
https://www.acacia-au.com/2015-16-Skilled-Occupations-List-Announced.php


----------



## jeba

Since the Software Engineer occupation has been removed from the CSOL, it seems NSW will not issue any invite for this occupation. 
There won't be any 457 work VISA, no ENS VISA for this occupation 

What will happen to people already with 457? Will they get renewal of the VISA?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Just wait for now.


WITH 65 points you have very good chance of being invited during 6th July Invitation round.





pradip79408 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI yesterday for 189 visa with 65 points. My agent asked me whether I also want to apply for state nomination(190 visa). My question is, is it a good idea to apply for State Nomination now or should I wait for at least 2 rounds to see if I am getting invite. Will I loose good opportunity (if there is any) by delaying State Nomination?
> 
> Thanks in advance to everyone.
> 
> *Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Developer Programmer - 261312*
> 17/06/2015 -PTE(Result:L-83,R-86,S-86,W-81)
> 26/06/2015 -ACS App. Submitted
> 30/06/2015 -Positive ACS Outcome
> 30/06/2015 -EOI Submitted 65 points
> XX/XX/201X -Invite


----------



## kp.jyothish

HI All,
Me and my spouse need 5 more points to submit the EOI. SO we would like to proceed with 190 category(Skilled nominated). I would like to know is it possible to submit two EOI for two provinces separately one from my side and other from spouse?

Regards
KP


----------



## Jeeten#80

Yes you can do that.




> *REF:* *How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?*
> 
> 
> There is no limitation on how many Expressions of Interest you can submit in SkillSelect. However, you must be able to provide evidence on all the claims you have made to achieve your points score. If you do not accept your invitation we cannot guarantee that you will receive another invitation.





kp.jyothish said:


> HI All,
> Me and my spouse need 5 more points to submit the EOI. SO we would like to proceed with 190 category(Skilled nominated). I would like to know is it possible to submit two EOI for two provinces separately one from my side and other from spouse?
> 
> Regards
> KP


----------



## mdesilva

I submitted my EOI on 13th June and my DOB is on 17th June 1983. By 17/06/2015 I completed 32, but it has not reduced my points still.
I had 65 points when I submitted EOI and it is still the same. 

Isn't that suppose to reduce 5 points after completing 32 ?
Would that be a problem when CO assess the points?


----------



## KeeDa

mdesilva said:


> I submitted my EOI on 13th June and my DOB is on 17th June 1983. By 17/06/2015 I completed 32, but it has not reduced my points still.
> I had 65 points when I submitted EOI and it is still the same.
> 
> Isn't that suppose to reduce 5 points after completing 32 ?
> Would that be a problem when CO assess the points?


You still are 32 years old and in the 25-32 age bracket for another 11 or so months. It was your 32'nd birthday that you celebrated and not 33'rd. The numbers (25 and 32) are inclusive.


----------



## Jeeten#80

THE DAY *you turn 33* your points would be reduced by 5.





mdesilva said:


> I submitted my EOI on 13th June and my DOB is on 17th June 1983. By 17/06/2015 I completed 32, but it has not reduced my points still.
> I had 65 points when I submitted EOI and it is still the same.
> 
> Isn't that suppose to reduce 5 points after completing 32 ?
> Would that be a problem when CO assess the points?


----------



## amarjitbhullar

Border.gov.au does not show lists till now. I am surprised..


----------



## Jeeten#80

All are equally surprised. This was ought to happen AFTER such a big shift. May be they are still working on it in the background.


Until THEN kindly refer to this (....scroll down to see the lists).


*SCHEDULE 1 | Skilled Occupation List (SOL)*





amarjitbhullar said:


> Border.gov.au does not show lists till now. I am surprised..


----------



## amarjitbhullar

Thanks Jeetan sir.


----------



## jeba

jeba said:


> Since the Software Engineer occupation has been removed from the CSOL, it seems NSW will not issue any invite for this occupation.
> There won't be any 457 work VISA, no ENS VISA for this occupation
> 
> What will happen to people already with 457? Will they get renewal of the VISA?


It seems I am mistaken. CSOL seems to consider all from Schedule 1 and Schedule 2 occupations. Am I correct?


----------



## engfahmi

Hi Dears, any idea which state is sponsoring for Safety Inspector 312611 ??


----------



## R.P.G

what is the new skillselect link?

where can i see my correspondence regarding VISA?


----------



## regattekreddy

Hi,

I have applied 189 with 60 points for 261313 on 12th June.If i want to apply for 190 ,will it effect my 189 ranking?Please somebody provide me the correct information and way forward?Also,for 2613 which states are good?

Thanks
Karunakar


----------



## aarthi.kasi

engfahmi said:


> Hi Dears, any idea which state is sponsoring for Safety Inspector 312611 ??


Hi , go into this link and enter the occupation code. Ensure you read the requirements in detail , as most often the ones that show as available has clauses with it.

https://www.anzscosearch.com/


----------



## aarthi.kasi

I am anticipating Vetasses and IELTS results for my husband during 1st week of Sep. How can one know about the dates for the invitation rounds in the coming months? I would like to know if the invitation round date for September is already fixed

Thanks for any info


----------



## Jeeten#80

Here you go...

*SkillSelect >> Invitation rounds [tab]*






aarthi.kasi said:


> I am anticipating Vetasses and IELTS results for my husband during 1st week of Sep. How can one know about the dates for the invitation rounds in the coming months? I would like to know if the invitation round date for September is already fixed
> 
> Thanks for any info


----------



## Jeeten#80

If you apply for 190 IT won't affect your ranking (EOI *Date of Effect*) for 189.


Regarding STATES for 2613.......NSW and VIC.




regattekreddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied 189 with 60 points for 261313 on 12th June.If i want to apply for 190 ,will it effect my 189 ranking?Please somebody provide me the correct information and way forward?Also,for 2613 which states are good?
> 
> Thanks
> Karunakar


----------



## kanavsharma

Hi Jeeten, thanks for the reply.
I have another concern.. I made a single pdf for my roles and responsibility letter along with 2 of my promotion letters.. So Now the letter which is absent is not was not accessed by ACS.. Will it cause any issue in future??

M applying under 189 subclass for code 2161313.

Regards
Kanav.




Jeeten#80 said:


> IDEALLY you should create 3 entries (1 for each role). Try to arrange for a duplicate promotion letter (from that employer).
> 
> 
> IF NOT then its up to you to decide how to proceed.
> 
> 
> *Share the following details:*
> 
> Points breakdown
> Occupation ID
> Visa Subclass


----------



## SqOats

Dear Jeetan,

Its been a while since i submitted my EOI. Just curious about one thing. I am adding my wife in the application. So, below the info i filled in EOI.

Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
YES
How many family members?
1
Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?
YES
Is the partner an Australian permanent resident or citizen?
No

My question is, although i am not including my mother (widow) in the application at the time being. But, with the above provided info, would i be able to apply for her permanent visa in future (i know the parent visa waiting time is absurdly long)? Or, do I have to mention family members as "2" in my current EOI. But, pls note that I am not including her in the visa application for 189 now.

Your help will be appreciated.


----------



## Jeeten#80

ACS will IDEALLY require your *roles and responsibility letter* for assessing your experience and promotion letter would only be a supporting document.


There won't be any issues in future regarding this promotion letter WHEN you submit this at the time of VISA Application PROVIDED the dates for ALL roles are mentioned correctly.



kanavsharma said:


> Hi Jeeten, thanks for the reply.
> I have another concern.. I made a single pdf for my roles and responsibility letter along with 2 of my promotion letters.. So Now the letter which is absent is not was not accessed by ACS.. Will it cause any issue in future??
> 
> M applying under 189 subclass for code 2161313.
> 
> Regards
> Kanav.


----------



## samlogic

i also have the same concern. apparently, my agency is saying it will change the date of effect if we edit the eoi and add 190. however, some senior members like jetan have confirmed that it wont change. i am very confused. dont know what to do.



regattekreddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied 189 with 60 points for 261313 on 12th June.If i want to apply for 190 ,will it effect my 189 ranking?Please somebody provide me the correct information and way forward?Also,for 2613 which states are good?
> 
> Thanks
> Karunakar


----------



## gaurav.kushan

samlogic said:


> i also have the same concern. apparently, my agency is saying it will change the date of effect if we edit the eoi and add 190. however, some senior members like jetan have confirmed that it wont change. i am very confused. dont know what to do.


It won't change your 189's date.
It will just add 190 visa row as well on the home page under same EOI and date for this 190 will be the new date.
Please go ahead, don't worry. 

Output - 
189: OLD DATE (provided points are the same)
190: New date


----------



## hussey14

SkillSelect


----------



## kanavsharma

Thanks once again.
And my roless and responsibility letter is not a categorised one- means its not divided as per different designations I had in past.. It had general roles and my present designation on it.

Hope this will work.
So now I amgoing to submit my eoi with different categories and correct dates.

Such a relief.. 

generalolss


Jeeten#80 said:


> ACS will IDEALLY require your *roles and responsibility letter* for assessing your experience and promotion letter would only be a supporting document.
> 
> 
> There won't be any issues in future regarding this promotion letter WHEN you submit this at the time of VISA Application PROVIDED the dates for ALL roles are mentioned correctly.


----------



## afdalky

Guys 261313 with 60 points submitted on April 13th.

What are the chances for July 6th round ?


----------



## Jeeten#80

In your current EOI mention family members as "*2*"(_Your wife and your Mother_). *THEN* in your VISA application indicate Her as Non-Migrating dependent.


WHEN you file for Her VISA afterwards you might have to shell out around *AUD 54,000/-*




SqOats said:


> Dear Jeetan,
> 
> Its been a while since i submitted my EOI. Just curious about one thing. I am adding my wife in the application. So, below the info i filled in EOI.
> 
> Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
> YES
> How many family members?
> 1
> Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?
> YES
> Is the partner an Australian permanent resident or citizen?
> No
> 
> My question is, although i am not including my mother (widow) in the application at the time being. But, with the above provided info, would i be able to apply for her permanent visa in future (i know the parent visa waiting time is absurdly long)? Or, do I have to mention family members as "2" in my current EOI. But, pls note that I am not including her in the visa application for 189 now.
> 
> Your help will be appreciated.


----------



## Guest360

Hello all, I have a few queries... your help would be really appreciated.
1. Is an EOI with 60 points a sure shot for invitation? or are there cases where a 60 pointer didnt get an invitation even if the occupation ceiling was not full?
2. I had submitted my EOI with 60 points on May 22 for telecommunication engineer(2633). Are there any chances for my invitation for the July round?
3. Does all the occupation from the SOL have equal priority? Lets say some one from another occupation submitted the EOI at the same time as me?? Will he/she get the priority for invite compared to me if his ceiling number is much higher than mine?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*IMO*...you might miss the bus :fingerscrossed: (May be Aug / Sep based on 6th July invitation round results).


As I'm seeing many 60+ pointers queuing up for Invite.





afdalky said:


> Guys 261313 with 60 points submitted on April 13th.
> 
> What are the chances for July 6th round ?


----------



## redsato

Hi Jeeten#80,

I remember you mentioned a form that one may have to fill when one forgets to mention information when one lodges his 189 application, do you mind telling me what form is that?


----------



## Jeeten#80

When you say forgets to mention, I'm assuming that you have provided incorrect information at the time of VISA application.


THEN to correct this fill *Form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answer(s)*.





redsato said:


> Hi Jeeten#80,
> 
> I remember you mentioned a form that one may have to fill when one forgets to mention information when one lodges his 189 application, do you mind telling me what form is that?


----------



## brisbane_bound

Jeeten#80 said:


> *IMO*...you might miss the bus :fingerscrossed: (May be Aug / Sep based on 6th July invitation round results).
> 
> 
> As I'm seeing many 60+ pointers queuing up for Invite.



hi Jeeten,

When you say less chance in July , are you saying only for codes who reached ceiling for other codes too..i submitted mine on 23rd may for 233411 60 points.1..really scared..badly want it in July


----------



## [email protected]

Guys..a quick query.. 

I can see that those with 80 points or higher can apply for occupations under Supplementary list.. Can anyone tell me that is it for those who are residing in Australia or people who are offshore can also apply.. My sense is that offshore applicants can also apply..

Anyone, please clarify
Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

Guest360 said:


> Hello all, I have a few queries... your help would be really appreciated.
> 1. Is an EOI with 60 points a sure shot for invitation? or are there cases where a 60 pointer didnt get an invitation even if the occupation ceiling was not full?
> 2. I had submitted my EOI with 60 points on May 22 for telecommunication engineer(2633). Are there any chances for my invitation for the July round?
> 3. Does all the occupation from the SOL have equal priority? Lets say some one from another occupation submitted the EOI at the same time as me?? Will he/she get the priority for invite compared to me if his ceiling number is much higher than mine?


1. You sure will get invited provided that the ceiling does not reach by the time your number is up. It is *not* lucky draw of any sorts. Highest scoring applicants are picked up first and in case of equal points, the invitation is based on a first-come-first-served basis.

2. Chances in July are pretty slim for 60 pointers due to the backlog from the previous year. If I remember, 60 pointers since March-23 are in the backlog.

3. For each invitation round, they have a target- 2300 invites to be sent. I am not too sure about how though- some sort of weighted distribution across occupations perhaps, or some other way to keep a fixed cut-off date across all the occupations.


----------



## Guest360

Hi KeeDa, thanks for the reply.

However I have still a small confusion on your point no 2.

When I see the invitation round of June 19,the cutoff is May 9 2015 with 60 points.

1. Doesn't it mean that all 60 pointers who applied till May 9 with an exception of 2613,2211,2611 were invited?
2. When you say that 60 points since March 23 are in backlog , do you mean this for 2613,2211,2611 or other occupations as well?
3. If my point 2 is correct, then is it sure they will clear all the backlogs for these 3 occupation before inviting 60 pointers from other occupation?


----------



## Guest360

Guest360 said:


> Hi KeeDa, thanks for the reply.
> 
> However I have still a small confusion on your point no 2.
> 
> When I see the invitation round of June 19,the cutoff is May 9 2015 with 60 points.
> 
> 1. Doesn't it mean that all 60 pointers who applied till May 9 with an exception of 2613,2211,2611 were invited?
> 2. When you say that 60 points since March 23 are in backlog , do you mean this for 2613,2211,2611 or other occupations as well?
> 3. If my point 2 is correct, then is it sure they will clear all the backlogs for these 3 occupation before inviting 60 pointers from other occupation?


Hi KeeDa, thanks for the reply.

However I have still a small confusion on your point no 2.

When I see the invitation round of June 19,the cutoff is May 9 2015 with 60 points.

1. Doesn't it mean that all 60 pointers who applied till May 9 with an exception of 2613,2211,2611 were invited?
2. When you say that 60 points since March 23 are in backlog , do you mean this for 2613,2211,2611 or other occupations as well?
3. If my point 2 is correct, then is it sure they will clear all the backlogs for these 3 occupation before inviting 60 pointers from other occupation?


----------



## KeeDa

Oh yes, I was just thinking about my occupation 2613 when I wrote #2 in my earlier post. Somewhere around March-23 and 60 points was for 2613 occupation and it still stays at that state because the ceiling limit reached for that occupation group.

1. Yes, as of June-19, barring those applicants whose ceiling had reached, those who applied till May-9 have been invited.

2. No, just 2613. If you notice the 24-April results, the cut-off was with 60 points and the date was 23-March. There were some 58 seats still remaining after this round which went out on 08-May, but here the cut-off was 65 points and date as 28-April. So, basically, the backlog of 2613 applicants is: all with 60 points having filed EOI after 23-March + all with 65+ points filed EOI after 28-April. We will never know how much this number would be, and hence cannot say for sure when applicants who filed EOIs recently should expect an invite.

3. Like I said earlier, we don't exactly know their system/ algorithm and how it picks up from the entire pool. I don't think they will "dedicate" one entire round/ month to just one occupation only because there are large number of applicants from that group. That would not be fair for other occupations. They might want to give everyone an equal opportunity and a fair chance.


----------



## rajrajinin

*Immi login issue on new website*

Hi,

I was trying to login from new immi account URL, was unable to do so. Gave me an error- invalid password. Tried to reset the password, but didnt received reset mail even after multiple retries.

New URL:- https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login

However, I was able to login from old URL with the same credentials-

https://skillselect.gov.au/skillselect/logon/Login.aspx

Are you guys able to login from new url or still using the old one.

Cheers.


----------



## atmahesh

rajrajinin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was trying to login from new immi account URL, was unable to do so. Gave me an error- invalid password. Tried to reset the password, but didnt received reset mail even after multiple retries.
> 
> New URL:- https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
> 
> However, I was able to login from old URL with the same credentials-
> 
> https://skillselect.gov.au/skillselect/logon/Login.aspx
> 
> Are you guys able to login from new url or still using the old one.
> 
> Cheers.


New URL will open up old URL webpage in pop-up. So enable your popup in your browser.


----------



## ausdream189

when exactly they start firing out the invitation e-mails for Jul 6th round? Is it going to happen at midnight?


----------



## KeeDa

ausdream189 said:


> when exactly they start firing out the invitation e-mails for Jul 6th round? Is it going to happen at midnight?


Yes, mid-night their time when the clock ticks 06-July 00:00


----------



## Guest360

KeeDa said:


> Oh yes, I was just thinking about my occupation 2613 when I wrote #2 in my earlier post. Somewhere around March-23 and 60 points was for 2613 occupation and it still stays at that state because the ceiling limit reached for that occupation group.
> 
> 1. Yes, as of June-19, barring those applicants whose ceiling had reached, those who applied till May-9 have been invited.
> 
> 2. No, just 2613. If you notice the 24-April results, the cut-off was with 60 points and the date was 23-March. There were some 58 seats still remaining after this round which went out on 08-May, but here the cut-off was 65 points and date as 28-April. So, basically, the backlog of 2613 applicants is: all with 60 points having filed EOI after 23-March + all with 65+ points filed EOI after 28-April. We will never know how much this number would be, and hence cannot say for sure when applicants who filed EOIs recently should expect an invite.
> 
> 3. Like I said earlier, we don't exactly know their system/ algorithm and how it picks up from the entire pool. I don't think they will "dedicate" one entire round/ month to just one occupation only because there are large number of applicants from that group. That would not be fair for other occupations. They might want to give everyone an equal opportunity and a fair chance.


So with an exception of those three occupations, what do you think of other EOI of 60 pointers upto May 25 for a chance of getting an invitation?? Since the cut off date is May 9, may be it will go upto May 25. Fingers crossed. Others may enlighten me if I am wrong.


----------



## Jeeten#80

This answer was specific to that forum members Occupation ID.





brisbane_bound said:


> hi Jeeten,
> 
> When you say less chance in July , are you saying only for codes who reached ceiling for other codes too..i submitted mine on 23rd may for 233411 60 points.1..really scared..badly want it in July


----------



## brisbane_bound

Jeeten#80 said:


> This answer was specific to that forum members Occupation ID.


Thanks..In a way i am a little relieved


----------



## Jeeten#80

IMO, the cut off to move 16 days during the first round would be improbable.


But we never know. ALL depends on how many *60+ pointers have queued up*.




Guest360 said:


> So with an exception of those three occupations, what do you think of other EOI of 60 pointers upto May 25 for a chance of getting an invitation?? Since the cut off date is May 9, may be it will go upto May 25. Fingers crossed. Others may enlighten me if I am wrong.


----------



## afdalky

@jeeten / Keeda : I have submitted my EOI on April 13th with 60 points...for 261313...Any wild guess on my chances for July 6th round ?


Thanks
Afdal


----------



## hussey14

100 %


----------



## KeeDa

2014-15 saw PTE-A being introduced (applicants getting a quicker turnaround on PTE English results, more opportunities to retry, etc), and ACS too giving quicker assessments as compared to earlier years (in earlier years, it used to be anywhere from 1.5 months and above). I think this lead to more applicants with 65+ points and thus the quota for the hot occupations getting over sooner than anticipated. Even now, we do not (and will never) know how much is the backlog. Therefore hard to predict upcoming invitations.

I quote below an earlier post of mine that should give you all some idea about how much backlog used to get cleared in the second half of last FY (note that during those days, there used to be 2 rounds per month and this time around there would be just one round, but the number of invites in a month would nearly be the same though).



KeeDa said:


> This is how numbers for 2613 category have unfolded in 2015:
> 
> 30.Jan: 3237/ 5005 and 15 days of backlog cleared.
> 13.Feb: 3627/ 5005 and 07 days of backlog cleared.
> 27.Feb: 3999/ 5005 and 10 days of backlog cleared.
> 13.Mar: 4224/ 5005 and 12 days of backlog cleared.
> 27.Mar: 4505/ 5005 and 08 days of backlog cleared. 500 invites left.
> 10.Apr: 4737/ 5005 and 12 days of backlog cleared. 268 invites left.
> 24.Apr: 5005/ 5005 and 08 days of backlog cleared. ** --> Assumption only. *Not* the official figures.
> 
> Using this data, 2613 applicants should be able to calculate the average applicants per day and calculate how long it would take for you to get an invite. Even then, it will never be accurate as we would never know the real number of applicants between the last cut-off and your EOI submitted date, and never know the number of applicants waiting with points more than you.
> 
> Edit: Numbers are from my own tracking for my occupation. Such data is not available on skillselect results (although some part of it is). So, please don't ask about other occupations. I don't have numbers for other occupations.


Note: ** That assumption turned out to be slightly wrong. On that day, around 58 seats were left over which finally went out on 08.May and all to those who had 65+ points.


----------



## SqOats

Jeeten#80 said:


> In your current EOI mention family members as "*2*"(_Your wife and your Mother_). *THEN* in your VISA application indicate Her as Non-Migrating dependent.
> 
> 
> WHEN you file for Her VISA afterwards you might have to shell out around *AUD 54,000/-*


Thanks Jeetan.

So, I can update my EOI without changing the date of effect. right?

Also, You said that if i file her visa afterwards I will have to pay AUD 54,000. That will be the case even if i include her in the application as you mentioned?.

If I add her as a non migrating member, I wont have to submit the supporting documents at the time of lodging visa, right? I only have fathers death certificate but I've read that several other docs are required to show that she is totally me dependent. Issue is that i cant arrange these docs now.

Lastly, if i dont add her in the EOI now, what options will i have after getting the PR other than visit visa.

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## inam bari

auslover said:


> HI guys,
> 
> As the EOI process has already started so i am starting this thread where people can share , Their EOi filing status and issues.
> 
> I Filed EOI today with 60 points


I did PhD in electronics and communication engineering. I have to do IELTS and i have t2years experience. I dont have austrailian assesment for my profession. How can i get assesment to complete my EOI. My spouse is master in english ans she has about 5years experience in school and university teaching. How can we get assesment for our profession in order to submitt EOI?


----------



## asheeshjoshi

I checked the new border website skillselect page and it still says Software Engineer SOL has hit ceiling.

I hope its the old status. Does anyone know of changes in ceiling limits?

EOI Filed 29 April
Points. 65
Occupation. Software Programer

What are the chances I will get invited ?

I am in Melbourne now on 457. Should I update my EOI ? Will it impact my invite call if I edit EOI now ?


----------



## desi sydney

*Invite date*

Hi Guys,

Have submitted EOI on 17th May for 261313 with 60 points.
Any idea when I can expect an invite?


----------



## happieaussie2016

last cutoff was for 23 March for 2613.

So taking the backlogs into account. Even if they clear 30 days backlog in one go you may expect an invite in September.




desi sydney said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Have submitted EOI on 17th May for 261313 with 60 points.
> Any idea when I can expect an invite?


----------



## happieaussie2016

Yes it should be the old status.

With 65 points you have a very good chance of being invited in the first round itself.

Though I am observing a lot of people with 65 points waiting since long now but usually as per previous rounds 65 pointers are invited in the very next round itself.



asheeshjoshi said:


> I checked the new border website skillselect page and it still says Software Engineer SOL has hit ceiling.
> 
> I hope its the old status. Does anyone know of changes in ceiling limits?
> 
> EOI Filed 29 April
> Points. 65
> Occupation. Software Programer
> 
> What are the chances I will get invited ?
> 
> I am in Melbourne now on 457. Should I update my EOI ? Will it impact my invite call if I edit EOI now ?


----------



## ausdream189

Quick question guys....it is mentioned that the 189 is a permanent residence visa, but on the other hand, also mentioned that the holder can travel to and from Australia for five years from the date the visa is granted (after that time, you will need a resident return visa or another visa to return to Aus)... Bit confused.... Can anyone explain??


----------



## vchandwani

Keep your fingers :fingerscrossed: for July 6th, gun for Aug round and for sure in September. 



afdalky said:


> @jeeten / Keeda : I have submitted my EOI on April 13th with 60 points...for 261313...Any wild guess on my chances for July 6th round ?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Afdal


----------



## birju_aussie

How do we check the EOI status now? Is this the link? https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login


----------



## Jeeten#80

*In my View:*


Yes, *IF your points score remains* the same THEN EOI update won't affect your *Date of Effect*.


IF you include her in your VISA application NOW (in your PR application) THEN you would have to pay the fees of AUD 1800/- ONLY + Medicals/PCC and miscellaneous expenses IF any. THIS is the BEST and the CHEAPEST option.


IF you add her as a non migrating dependent THEN ONLY PCC and MEDICALS would be required.


ANYWAYS IF you are planing to take her to Australia later you MUST ADD her in your EOI and VISA Application (In VISA application as non migrating dependent).




SqOats said:


> Thanks Jeetan.
> 
> So, I can update my EOI without changing the date of effect. right?
> 
> Also, You said that if i file her visa afterwards I will have to pay AUD 54,000. That will be the case even if i include her in the application as you mentioned?.
> 
> If I add her as a non migrating member, I wont have to submit the supporting documents at the time of lodging visa, right? I only have fathers death certificate but I've read that several other docs are required to show that she is totally me dependent. Issue is that i cant arrange these docs now.
> 
> Lastly, if i dont add her in the EOI now, what options will i have after getting the PR other than visit visa.
> 
> Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Login into your SkillSelect account and check the STATUS. *SkillSelect*


The link that you shared is of the IMMI Account (here you lodge your VISA application).



birju_aussie said:


> How do we check the EOI status now? Is this the link? https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login


----------



## Jeeten#80

Haven't I already answered your query yesterday?


*EOI submitted club*


No point in asking the same query again nothing will change. Have some patience and hope for the best.



afdalky said:


> @jeeten / Keeda : I have submitted my EOI on April 13th with 60 points...for 261313...Any wild guess on my chances for July 6th round ?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Afdal


----------



## afdalky

Thanks for the responses guys....even I have a strong feeling that I may miss the July round 

@Jeeten : Missed it completely.. N regarding patience in that mode for the last several months bro...hoping for the July one...but considering the whole scenario it made me rethink about my whole plans

End of the day waiting game to be continued.....

Regards
Afdal



Jeeten#80 said:


> Haven't I already answered your query yesterday?
> 
> 
> *EOI submitted club*
> 
> 
> No point in asking the same query again nothing will change. Have some patience and hope for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> afdalky said:
> 
> 
> 
> @jeeten / Keeda : I have submitted my EOI on April 13th with 60 points...for 261313...Any wild guess on my chances for July 6th round ?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Afdal
Click to expand...


----------



## Grv

Hi Jeetan. I lost the track of your post regarding 'When to upload form 80'. Could you please repost it here? 
And In case I receive the invite, I am planning to upload form 80 for myself and my wife as she is also included in my eoi as an applicant. Is this advisable?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Here you go.... *Form 80 & 1221 Required for Self & Spouse*





Grv said:


> Hi Jeetan. I lost the track of your post regarding 'When to upload form 80'. Could you please repost it here?
> And In case I receive the invite, I am planning to upload form 80 for myself and my wife as she is also included in my eoi as an applicant. Is this advisable?


----------



## regattekreddy

"189 temporarily withdrawn for Computer Professionals??"....is it true...i saw this message in forum


----------



## ibfij

subscribing


----------



## shivha1988

Hi Jeeten,

It seems that my consultant has changed my 189 application to 190 out of some misunderstanding.

If I ask her to change it back to 189, will the date of effect 4/22/15 change to a current date and i get pushed to the bottom of the 60 pointer's queue?


----------



## happieaussie2016

If she withdrew your 189 application and applied for 190 I seriously think that your date of effect would change to todays date if you submit again today.

Check and confirm with her that did she withdraw or just selected 190 as a second option.
you will be safe if she just selected 190 as a second option.
I wonder how can an agent make such a mistake. Seriously you should give her a bit of scolding.

Agent is supposed to be aware of any such eventualities and if your date of effect becomes todays date I think you can then expect an invite in October with 60 points if not later.





shivily said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> It seems that my consultant has changed my 189 application to 190 out of some misunderstanding.
> 
> If I ask her to change it back to 189, will the date of effect 4/22/15 change to a current date and i get pushed to the bottom of the 60 pointer's queue?


----------



## shivha1988

sukesh123 said:


> If she withdrew your 189 application and applied for 190 I seriously think that your date of effect would change to todays date if you submit again today.
> 
> Check and confirm with her that did she withdraw or just selected 190 as a second option.
> you will be safe if she just selected 190 as a second option.
> I wonder how can an agent make such a mistake. Seriously you should give her a bit of scolding.
> 
> Agent is supposed to be aware of any such eventualities and if your date of effect becomes todays date I think you can then expect an invite in October with 60 points if not later.


Yup, I am paying her a visit today!


----------



## KeeDa

shivily said:


> Yup, I am paying her a visit today!


If the date changes, then you would have a good enough reason to approach MARA and claim a refund out of your agent fees.


----------



## Jeeten#80

The EOI *Date of Effect* would change for sure IF what you are saying has actually happened.




shivily said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> It seems that my consultant has changed my 189 application to 190 out of some misunderstanding.
> 
> If I ask her to change it back to 189, will the date of effect 4/22/15 change to a current date and i get pushed to the bottom of the 60 pointer's queue?


----------



## shivha1988

Jeeten#80 said:


> The EOI *Date of Effect* would change for sure IF what you are saying has actually happened.


She is saying that she converted my 189 application to 190 and only 190 could exist at a time.

I am visiting her today to clarify everything.

I really want to know what is happening


----------



## Jeeten#80

Just go and blast her buddy and DEMAND for REFUND of entire fees PLUS compensation.


IF they are MARA registered THEN threaten them THAT you will take this up with DIBP.



shivily said:


> She is saying that she converted my 189 application to 190 and only 190 could exist at a time.
> 
> I am visiting her today to clarify everything.
> 
> I really want to know what is happening


----------



## shivha1988

Jeeten#80 said:


> Just go and blast her buddy and DEMAND for REFUND of entire fees PLUS compensation.
> 
> 
> IF they are MARA registered THEN threaten them THAT you will take this up with DIBP.


Yup, that is exactly what I intend to do.

And yes, they are MARA registered and have high reputation!


----------



## Raghunan

Guest360 said:


> Hi KeeDa, thanks for the reply.
> 
> However I have still a small confusion on your point no 2.
> 
> When I see the invitation round of June 19,the cutoff is May 9 2015 with 60 points.
> 
> 1. Doesn't it mean that all 60 pointers who applied till May 9 with an exception of 2613,2211,2611 were invited?
> 2. When you say that 60 points since March 23 are in backlog , do you mean this for 2613,2211,2611 or other occupations as well?
> 3. If my point 2 is correct, then is it sure they will clear all the backlogs for these 3 occupation before inviting 60 pointers from other occupation?


I would strongly want to add one more point to this list...

4. 60 pointers in these 3 occupations who applied for both 189 and 190(since March 23) and "GOT" their SS invitations recently will also be automatically eliminated from 189 list as they are not eligible any more.

Because, there is a sudden spur in the SS nominations within last 2 weeks(amazingly even by Victoria) which is a deliberate tactic by all the states to tie the candidates to their state!! HUH!!

What say guys??


----------



## Samaya

Hello Seniors,
please help me to clear my some confusion. I submitted 189 under Electronics Engineering. I did skill assessment from Engineers Australia.
1.) In Skill Assessment section, what we have to write in " Reference number/receipt number"? I wrote the Application ID of skills assessment done paper. Is it correct ? If it is not correct, what can I write there.

2.) Also in Employment page, it asks us to provide the details of employment history for the last 10 year. I had done internship for 3 months during last semester of bachelor level and master level with different companies. Although it was of just 3 months, I wrote in this section. Did I do good thing? If i will get invitation later , will DIBP ask for any proofs ( papers) of this internships ?

Thanks in advance friends.


----------



## Ricks1990

shivily said:


> She is saying that she converted my 189 application to 190 and only 190 could exist at a time.
> 
> I am visiting her today to clarify everything.
> 
> I really want to know what is happening


Can you share your points breakup...?


----------



## brisbane_bound

shivily said:


> Yup, that is exactly what I intend to do.
> 
> And yes, they are MARA registered and have high reputation!


Hi Shivily,

Any update with your agent issue? What did they say?


----------



## Jeeten#80

1 - Mention your EA ID (also referred to as a Member Number or CID)


2 - Where those internships full time (40 hours per week) and were those PAID. AND do you have documents to prove it?

ARE you claiming points for those experience?



> IF NOT then mark them as "Non-relevant".
> 
> While submitting EOI, at the time of adding your internships, you would be asked the following question for each of your internships. Here you would have to answer "No"
> 
> *i.e.*
> 
> *QUES in EOI>>* Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?
> *ANS>>* You should select "No" here, from the drop down.





Samaya said:


> Hello Seniors,
> please help me to clear my some confusion. I submitted 189 under Electronics Engineering. I did skill assessment from Engineers Australia.
> 1.) In Skill Assessment section, what we have to write in " Reference number/receipt number"? I wrote the Application ID of skills assessment done paper. Is it correct ? If it is not correct, what can I write there.
> 
> 2.) Also in Employment page, it asks us to provide the details of employment history for the last 10 year. I had done internship for 3 months during last semester of bachelor level and master level with different companies. Although it was of just 3 months, I wrote in this section. Did I do good thing? If i will get invitation later , will DIBP ask for any proofs ( papers) of this internships ?
> 
> Thanks in advance friends.


----------



## Samaya

Jeeten#80 said:


> 1 - Mention your EA ID (also referred to as a Member Number or CID)
> 
> 
> 2 - Where those internships full time (40 hours per week) and were those PAID. AND do you have documents to prove it?
> 
> ARE you claiming points for those experience?


HI Jateen, 
Those internships were of 40 hours but they were unpaid. Similarly, I don't have or won't have any papers to prove it and I am not claiming any points for those experiences as they were of just 3 months ( part of study) although it was based on electronics engineering. So what should I do here...

Thank you


----------



## Guest360

Jeeten#80 said:


> Yes we can for sure.
> 
> At the time of submitting your EOI... Under "*visa types*", just SELECT the following:
> 
> * Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)
> * Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)
> 
> 
> I have submitted EOI for both 189/190.


if we submit for both 189 and 190 at the same time, what will happen to 189 if we get the invite for 190 first?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Yes *Date of Effect *WILL change as *your Points score changes* with NEW IELTS score.




harmeet_gr said:


> hey pls help can we update submitted eoi as in my case i got my required ielets score more than earlier submitted and i want to update visa option 190 instead of 489 in the eoi i think effective date will change pls help???????


----------



## ausdream189

Hi Jeet,

it is mentioned that the 189 is a permanent residence visa, but on the other hand, also mentioned that the holder can travel to and from Australia for five years from the date the visa is granted (after that time, you will need a resident return visa or another visa to return to Aus)... Bit confused.... Can anyone explain??


----------



## Jeeten#80

Refer my following post:


*There are 2 dates WHEN you log into your SkillSelect account*




harmeet_gr said:


> wht role does effective date plays??????


----------



## Jeeten#80

I would have included THEM and marked them as "Non-relevant".

Refer my earlier post on how to mark them as "Non-relevant".




Samaya said:


> HI Jateen,
> Those internships were of 40 hours but they were unpaid. Similarly, I don't have or won't have any papers to prove it and I am not claiming any points for those experiences as they were of just 3 months ( part of study) although it was based on electronics engineering. So what should I do here...
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Jeeten#80

*If you receive an invitation*, your EOI will be suspended automatically so your EOI cannot be considered for any subsequent invitation rounds or be available to employers to search for and contact you.

*Your EOI will remain suspended until such a time* that you lodge a visa application and that application is finally determined or 60 days ceases and you do not lodge a valid visa application.

During this time you can view your EOI and your correspondence, but cannot update your answers on your EOI or select different visa types.







Guest360 said:


> if we submit for both 189 and 190 at the same time, what will happen to 189 if we get the invite for 190 first?


----------



## sumanth1627

ausdream189 said:


> Hi Jeet,
> 
> it is mentioned that the 189 is a permanent residence visa, but on the other hand, also mentioned that the holder can travel to and from Australia for five years from the date the visa is granted (after that time, you will need a resident return visa or another visa to return to Aus)... Bit confused.... Can anyone explain??


Permanent Resident Visa will be for 5 years i guess and if someone want to settle in australia they can apply for citizenship if eligible after their 4years of their legal stay.


----------



## Jeeten#80

A permanent visa allows you to travel to and remain in Australia indefinitely (Indefinite from the date of each arrival).

This visa allows you to travel to and enter Australia as many times as you want until "Must Not Arrive After Date / Expiry Date" which will be 5 years from GRANT Date.

If you wish to travel to Australia after this expiry date, you will need to apply for, and be granted a Resident Return Visa (RRV)



ausdream189 said:


> Hi Jeet,
> 
> it is mentioned that the 189 is a permanent residence visa, but on the other hand, also mentioned that the holder can travel to and from Australia for five years from the date the visa is granted (after that time, you will need a resident return visa or another visa to return to Aus)... Bit confused.... Can anyone explain??


----------



## Guest360

Jeeten#80 said:


> I would have included THEM and marked them as "Non-relevant".
> 
> Refer my earlier post on how to mark them as "Non-relevant".


Thanks Jeeten,
So this means that if I get an invitation for 190 I wont get any invitation for 189 for 60 days even if my date of effect meets the cut off date?? 

And what will happen to my date of effect after 60 days?? Is this information on the official site,if yes Could you please provide me the link.


----------



## Guest360

Jeeten#80 said:


> *If you receive an invitation*, your EOI will be suspended automatically so your EOI cannot be considered for any subsequent invitation rounds or be available to employers to search for and contact you.
> 
> *Your EOI will remain suspended until such a time* that you lodge a visa application and that application is finally determined or 60 days ceases and you do not lodge a valid visa application.
> 
> During this time you can view your EOI and your correspondence, but cannot update your answers on your EOI or select different visa types.


Thanks Jeeten,
So this means that if I get an invitation for 190 I wont get any invitation for 189 for 60 days even if my date of effect meets the cut off date?? 

And what will happen to my date of effect after 60 days?? Is this information on the official site,if yes Could you please provide me the link.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Yes.

Within these 60 days IF you don't apply for 190 visa THEN your EOI would be back in business and eligible for next Invitation (as per process).


*Suspending, withdrawing or removing an EOI*





Guest360 said:


> Thanks Jeeten,
> So this means that if I get an invitation for 190 I wont get any invitation for 189 for 60 days even if my date of effect meets the cut off date??
> 
> And what will happen to my date of effect after 60 days?? Is this information on the official site,if yes Could you please provide me the link.


----------



## Guest360

Jeeten#80 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Within these 60 days IF you don't apply for 190 visa THEN your EOI would be back in business and eligible for next Invitation (as per process).
> 
> 
> *Suspending, withdrawing or removing an EOI*


What about the date of effect? Will it be the old one or the date of effect will be the date when these 60 days will expire?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*In my View:*

It will be the OLD one PROVIDED your eligibility doesn't change during these 60 days WHICH results in points change (LIKE your AGE bracket changes / Your Experience Bracket Changes...etc.).





Guest360 said:


> What about the date of effect? Will it be the old one or the date of effect will be the date when the 60 days will expire?


----------



## KeeDa

I think it will be a new one - the date when it came back in business.


----------



## Samaya

Jeeten#80 said:


> I would have included THEM and marked them as "Non-relevant".
> 
> Refer my earlier post on how to mark them as "Non-relevant".


Hi Jateen
Making them "Non-relavant" means there will be "NO" in the " Related Employment" column for both of these internship experiences. Am I right? And similalry, making them "non-relavant" will affect anything in the processes ?

Thank you in advance Jateen


----------



## athar.dcsian

KeeDa said:


> I think it will be a new one - the date when it came back in business.


According to Skillselect website (above link shared by Jeeten), following is the definition of DATE OF EFFECT

"The time and date of effect of your EOI, is the date and time you submitted your EOI OR the latest date and time you updated your EOI causing your eligibility or points score to change. "

It gives the impression that OLD Date of Effect won't be changed after EOI unfreeze because any of the above condition is not met.

Your thoughts!


----------



## happieaussie2016

The Occupation Ceiling list for Year 2015-2016 has been updated now.
The Skill Select page shows the updated list.
A great relief for everyone.
Instead of decreasing the limit for 2613 they have increased it ......So that lays to rest all the rumors.
GOod luck everyone for the next round....

2613 Software and Applications Programmers 5364 0 

Cheers


----------



## vchandwani

It's indeed a good news 


sukesh123 said:


> The Occupation Ceiling list for Year 2015-2016 has been updated now.
> The Skill Select page shows the updated list.
> A great relief for everyone.
> Instead of decreasing the limit for 2613 they have increased it ......So that lays to rest all the rumors.
> GOod luck everyone for the next round....
> 
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers 5364 0
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Jeeten#80

Go ahead and Mark it as "No". These internships won't be considered while calculating points.




Samaya said:


> Hi Jateen
> Making them "Non-relavant" means there will be "NO" in the " Related Employment" column for both of these internship experiences. Am I right? And similalry, making them "non-relavant" will affect anything in the processes ?
> 
> Thank you in advance Jateen


----------



## [email protected]

A question to the group..

My Vet assess points test advise lists down all the organizations I have worked for which essentially means that I can claim points for all of them.. But there is a problem in one of the experiences with an organization.. I got promoted in that organization twice and first half of my stay over there is not related to my nominated occupation.. But as per points test advice, Vetasses lists down all tenure in that organization as relevant..

The reason it happened was because my Agent did nor provide my promotion letters to Vet assess.. and also because that employer issued only one letter in which they described the role and responsibilities for my last designation and not for the entire duration in that company

If I go strictly as per Vet assess points test advice, I may claim points for entire duration in that company, but I think where I can face problem is when the DIBP would ask for appointment letters and promotion letters, and if they ask a question, then I may not have a clear answer... and my VISA could be in trouble

Looking for some advice from the group members
Thanks


----------



## sameer84in

Occupation ceiling has been increased for 2613 but web site is showing conflicting statements. 

See the message below shown in yellow background at top.

*Occupation ceiling

Occupation ceiling for ICT Business and Systems Analysts (ANZSCO 2611), Accountants (ANZSCO 2211) and Software and Applications Programmers (ANZSCO 2613) has been reached and no further invitations will be issued for this occupation for the Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled – Regional provisional (subclass 489) until the next financial year.*

When you scroll down further it is saying..

*Due to high levels of demand, the below three occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year:

ICT Business and System Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers
Accountants.*

I guess they have just not updated the web site. I hope that is the case.


----------



## akshay01

EOI submitted on *1st july 2015* as *developer programmer 261312* with *65* points. 

Any idea on how many rounds will I have to wait or should I apply PTE exam again for better score.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jeba

akshay01 said:


> EOI submitted on *1st july 2015* as *developer programmer 261312* with *65* points.
> 
> Any idea on how many rounds will I have to wait or should I apply PTE exam again for better score.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You have more than 90% chance of getting an invite on 5th of July. Good luck.


----------



## akshay01

cheers mate !! i will at least wait for next round. If not, will book one more PTE test because my visa finishes at the end of sep2015.


----------



## bharathyku

Hi All
EOI submitted on July 1st with 70 points for 261313. What are the chances of getting invite on July 6th?


----------



## KeeDa

bharathyku said:


> Hi All
> EOI submitted on July 1st with 70 points for 261313. What are the chances of getting invite on July 6th?


I would be surprised if you don't get an invite in about 54 hours from now. Congrats on the good score.


----------



## akshay01

KeeDa said:


> I would be surprised if you don't get an invite in about 54 hours from now. Congrats on the good score.


Hi KeeDa,

What do you reckon for EOI submitted on 1st july 2015 as developer programmer 261312 with 65 points. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bharathyku

Thank you Keeda.


----------



## jelli-kallu

KeeDa said:


> I would be surprised if you don't get an invite in about 54 hours from now. Congrats on the good score.


Very true! You should be amongst the first ones to get the invite!! All the best and congrats on the score


----------



## bharathyku

Thank you  I was wondering if the long backlog would cause any wait on my 1st July invitation.


----------



## ibfij

65 for 261312 is a good score ... best of luck



akshay01 said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> What do you reckon for EOI submitted on 1st july 2015 as developer programmer 261312 with 65 points.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected]

Guys, please provide answer to the question posed in my last post


----------



## KeeDa

akshay01 said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> What do you reckon for EOI submitted on 1st july 2015 as developer programmer 261312 with 65 points.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There are 2300 invites to be sent out. There used to be, from what I remember, roughly around 250 to 300 invites for 2613 occupation last year (per round) when the total invites were 1000 (i.e. 500 out of 2000 per month as there used to be 2 rounds per month). So, lets assume there would be 500 invites given out on 06-July for your 2613 occupation. Now, if you visit the skillselect results page for previous rounds, you will see (approx figures from the bar charts):

19-June = 225 out of 500 applicants with 65 points. 50 with 70 points.
05-June = 240 out of 500 applicants with 65 points. 50 with 70 points.
22-May = 210 out of 750 applicants with 65 points. 60 with 70 points.
08-May = 250 out of 1000 applicants with 65 points. 80 with 70 points.
24-Apr = 360 out of 1000 applicants with 65 points. 100 with 70 points.
10-Apr = 350 out of 1000 applicants with 65 points. 70 with 70 points.
...

So, statistically, 70 pointers have been much less in numbers than those with 65. Roughly, in April, there were 170 applicants with 70 points vs 710 with 65 points. In May, 140 vs 460. In June, 100 vs 465.

Add to this the backlog of 2613 applicants with 65+ waiting since May-08, and we don't know how many those are and with how many points above 65. Lets take the worst case scenario from above of 170 applicants with 70 points per month, and say 30 applicants with 75+ points per month. That would be 200 applicants per month above you bringing the total to 400 above you (from May and June and a few days of July). So, I think, of the 500 seats that we assumed for 2613, 400 belong to all those above you (70+ points). You and others with 65 points would compete on the remaining 100 positions. Looking at the statistics of 65 pointers above, I am sure there would be more than 100 applicants with 65 points who filed the EOI before you (01-July). So, unfortunately, for you, I think you will have to wait till August. But, this is just my opinion/ thought/ calculation. I could be wrong somewhere.


----------



## KeeDa

[email protected] said:


> Guys, please provide answer to the question posed in my last post


I think your last post was related to points computation.

Historically, I have not seen DIBP disagreeing to the assessing authority and refusing to accept the points claimed by the applicant after correctly understanding the following the result letter. However, if you see the assessment result, they clearly state:


> While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points remains with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.


And I think they state this for scenario's exactly like yours. You will have to provide your payslips, etc. to DIBP and from your payslips (which show the designation/ job title), the CO might debate with you about being skilled during that period where your job title looks completely different and unrelated to your occupation.

So, if I were you, I would play it safe and underclaim the employment points. People here have done this in the past- to underclaim points just because there feared something on the same lines as you do today.


----------



## happieaussie2016

Very well done and explained Keeda.

So by your calculation a 70 pointer for 2613 should definitely get an invite this time around ?

I don't have the patience of waiting another month 



KeeDa said:


> There are 2300 invites to be sent out. There used to be, from what I remember, roughly around 250 to 300 invites for 2613 occupation last year (per round) when the total invites were 1000 (i.e. 500 out of 2000 per month as there used to be 2 rounds per month). So, lets assume there would be 500 invites given out on 06-July for your 2613 occupation. Now, if you visit the skillselect results page for previous rounds, you will see (approx figures from the bar charts):
> 
> 19-June = 225 out of 500 applicants with 65 points. 50 with 70 points.
> 05-June = 240 out of 500 applicants with 65 points. 50 with 70 points.
> 22-May = 210 out of 750 applicants with 65 points. 60 with 70 points.
> 08-May = 250 out of 1000 applicants with 65 points. 80 with 70 points.
> 24-Apr = 360 out of 1000 applicants with 65 points. 100 with 70 points.
> 10-Apr = 350 out of 1000 applicants with 65 points. 70 with 70 points.
> ...
> 
> So, statistically, 70 pointers have been much less in numbers than those with 65. Roughly, in April, there were 170 applicants with 70 points vs 710 with 65 points. In May, 140 vs 460. In June, 100 vs 465.
> 
> Add to this the backlog of 2613 applicants with 65+ waiting since May-08, and we don't know how many those are and with how many points above 65. Lets take the worst case scenario from above of 170 applicants with 70 points per month, and say 30 applicants with 75+ points per month. That would be 200 applicants per month above you bringing the total to 400 above you (from May and June and a few days of July). So, I think, of the 500 seats that we assumed for 2613, 400 belong to all those above you (70+ points). You and others with 65 points would compete on the remaining 100 positions. Looking at the statistics of 65 pointers above, I am sure there would be more than 100 applicants with 65 points who filed the EOI before you (01-July). So, unfortunately, for you, I think you will have to wait till August. But, this is just my opinion/ thought/ calculation. I could be wrong somewhere.


----------



## KeeDa

sukesh123 said:


> Very well done and explained Keeda.
> 
> So by your calculation a 70 pointer for 2613 should definitely get an invite this time around ?
> 
> I don't have the patience of waiting another month


You sir, with 70 points on 14-May might as well be the esteemed person on this forum to receive the very first invitation in this new FY. Congratulations in advance and start preparing for the next steps in the process.


----------



## happieaussie2016

My Lord you honor me with your humble words. 
Thanks for helping out here and being such a good support.

"What we do for ourselves dies with us. What we do for others and the world remains, and is immortal. "

Hope you get your grant soon. And hope Jeeten gets his Invite soon..... :fingerscrossed:



KeeDa said:


> You sir, with 70 points on 14-May might as well be the esteemed person on this forum to receive the very first invitation in this new FY. Congratulations in advance and start preparing for the next steps in the process.


----------



## sandeep.2014

:amen:	



sukesh123 said:


> My Lord you honor me with your humble words.
> Thanks for helping out here and being such a good support.
> 
> "What we do for ourselves dies with us. What we do for others and the world remains, and is immortal. "
> 
> Hope you get your grant soon. And hope Jeeten gets his Invite soon..... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vchandwani

I am also eagerly awaiting my Invite. It's been two months now, can't wait more.


----------



## dsuramou84

Submitted EOI for 261112( System analyst) today with 65 points. What would be the chance for the first round ?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

Just wanted to know if someone takes IELTS or PTE again and the second attempt scores are lesser than the first one, then first attempt (higher score) can be provided and claimed, right?
Basically, there's nothing like they consider the latest one or request to submit the latest one only?

thank you


----------



## KeeDa

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to know if someone takes IELTS or PTE again and the second attempt scores are lesser than the first one, then first attempt (higher score) can be provided and claimed, right?
> Basically, there's nothing like they consider the latest one or request to submit the latest one only?
> 
> thank you


Right. The scorecard number that you provide is what would get considered.


----------



## athar.dcsian

Hi Keda,

Hats off to your calculations in previous post regarding 2613.

Can you please roughly estimate the chances for below cases of ICT Business Analyst 261111 (quota 1563)

1) App Submitted - 8th May with 60 points
2) App submitted -1st July with 60 points


----------



## KeeDa

For #1, it would be in August. We can more accurately predict for #2 once we get the July results (like how much backlog got cleared, etc). Based on that, it could be again August for him or in the worst case, September.


----------



## KeeDa

KeeDa said:


> There are 2300 invites to be sent out. There used to be, from what I remember, roughly around 250 to 300 invites for 2613 occupation last year (per round) when the total invites were 1000 (i.e. 500 out of 2000 per month as there used to be 2 rounds per month). So, lets assume there would be 500 invites given out on 06-July for your 2613 occupation. Now, if you visit the skillselect results page for previous rounds, you will see (approx figures from the bar charts):
> 
> 19-June = 225 out of 500 applicants with 65 points. 50 with 70 points.
> 05-June = 240 out of 500 applicants with 65 points. 50 with 70 points.
> 22-May = 210 out of 750 applicants with 65 points. 60 with 70 points.
> 08-May = 250 out of 1000 applicants with 65 points. 80 with 70 points.
> 24-Apr = 360 out of 1000 applicants with 65 points. 100 with 70 points.
> 10-Apr = 350 out of 1000 applicants with 65 points. 70 with 70 points.
> ...
> 
> So, statistically, 70 pointers have been much less in numbers than those with 65. Roughly, in April, there were 170 applicants with 70 points vs 710 with 65 points. In May, 140 vs 460. In June, 100 vs 465.
> 
> Add to this the backlog of 2613 applicants with 65+ waiting since May-08, and we don't know how many those are and with how many points above 65. Lets take the worst case scenario from above of 170 applicants with 70 points per month, and say 30 applicants with 75+ points per month. That would be 200 applicants per month above you bringing the total to 400 above you (from May and June and a few days of July). So, I think, of the 500 seats that we assumed for 2613, 400 belong to all those above you (70+ points). You and others with 65 points would compete on the remaining 100 positions. Looking at the statistics of 65 pointers above, I am sure there would be more than 100 applicants with 65 points who filed the EOI before you (01-July). So, unfortunately, for you, I think you will have to wait till August. But, this is just my opinion/ thought/ calculation. I could be wrong somewhere.


Huge mistake. I just realized. I said 170 + 30 = 200 applicants per month having 70+ points. But, these were the total numbers across all occupations and competing for 1000 positions. If 2613 invites are 25% of the total, then the numbers 200 (for 70+ pointers) and 710 for 65 pointers also have to be reduced by 25%. That makes it 50 applicants with 70+ points and 178 applicants with 65 points competing for 500 seats for 2613 occupation on 06'th July + say an equal number from the backlog. With this, I have a feeling that all with 65 and above points should get invited. Additionally, early birds with 60 points should also expect an invite. I hope there are no more mistakes. But again, these are just assumptions and guess work based on previous data. Lets hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## al10

Hi all,

I'm planning to submit my EOI the next week with 60 points, as I'm still waiting for the outcome from Engineers Australia (Industrial Engineer - ANZSCO 233511).

How many chances to be invited within September?
Otherwise I will loose 5 points for the age.

Thanks!!


----------



## Jeeten#80

*In my view:*


*ICT Business and Systems Analysts* reached occupation ceiling during *27 February 2015* invitation round. Following are the details.

*Occupation ID* | 2611 - ICT Business and Systems Analysts
*Visa date of effect* | 8 February 2015 1:44am for Points score | 60



> *For EOI Date of Effect: 8th May 2015*
> 
> With 60 points you should be invited around September IF NOT earlier PROVIDED
> 
> 
> There shouldn't be MANY:
> 
> *60 pointers* (_Existing backlog of about *3 months* to be cleared prior to your application being picked up_)
> 
> AND
> 
> *60+ pointers ahead of you in queue* (_who might have submitted / submit their EOI 1 minute prior to invitation round_)


*For EOI Date of Effect: 1st July 2015* Would be clear ONLY after July Invitation round results are out.




athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Keda,
> 
> Hats off to your calculations in previous post regarding 2613.
> 
> Can you please roughly estimate the chances for below cases of ICT Business Analyst 261111 (quota 1563)
> 
> 1) App Submitted - 8th May with 60 points
> 2) App submitted -1st July with 60 points


----------



## jelli-kallu

KeeDa said:


> Huge mistake. I just realized. I said 170 + 30 = 200 applicants per month having 70+ points. But, these were the total numbers across all occupations and competing for 1000 positions. If 2613 invites are 25% of the total, then the numbers 200 (for 70+ pointers) and 710 for 65 pointers also have to be reduced by 25%. That makes it 50 applicants with 70+ points and 178 applicants with 65 points competing for 500 seats for 2613 occupation on 06'th July + say an equal number from the backlog. With this, I have a feeling that all with 65 and above points should get invited. Additionally, early birds with 60 points should also expect an invite. I hope there are no more mistakes. But again, these are just assumptions and guess work based on previous data. Lets hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


_/\_ Your calculations are almost accurate!! (Even if we introduce more efficiency to the calculation, we might see a marginal correction to the accuracy). Also, I was about preparing this spreadsheet with the chart data published on the website (And is still "work-in-progress". Hoping it might help you further


----------



## Jeeten#80

Hope I'm part of these early birds having 60 points :fingerscrossed:.


For me to be invited Cut off has to move around 13 days. 





KeeDa said:


> Huge mistake. I just realized. I said 170 + 30 = 200 applicants per month having 70+ points. But, these were the total numbers across all occupations and competing for 1000 positions. If 2613 invites are 25% of the total, then the numbers 200 (for 70+ pointers) and 710 for 65 pointers also have to be reduced by 25%. That makes it 50 applicants with 70+ points and 178 applicants with 65 points competing for 500 seats for 2613 occupation on 06'th July + say an equal number from the backlog. With this, I have a feeling that all with 65 and above points should get invited. Additionally, early birds with 60 points should also expect an invite. I hope there are no more mistakes. But again, these are just assumptions and guess work based on previous data. Lets hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Nice work !!!*


Slight correction - In "Sheet 2" - Summation should start form Column C and not Column B *i.e.* SUM(C2:K2)

As Column B is Category - which shouldn't be included in total.





jelli-kallu said:


> _/\_ Your calculations are almost accurate!! (Even if we introduce more efficiency to the calculation, we might see a marginal correction to the accuracy). Also, I was about preparing this spreadsheet with the chart data published on the website (And is still "work-in-progress". Hoping it might help you further


----------



## KeeDa

Jeeten#80 said:


> Hope I'm part of these early birds having 60 points :fingerscrossed:.
> 
> 
> For me to be invited Cut off has to move around 13 days.


Yes, mate. I was thinking about you when I wrote the above. I sincerely hope and pray that the cut-off reaches until your EOI date. Just as everyone, I will glued to the July-06 invites thread eagerly waiting and reading updates. 50.42 hours to go!!!


----------



## Raghunan

Jeeten#80 said:


> Hope I'm part of these early birds having 60 points :fingerscrossed:.
> 
> 
> For me to be invited Cut off has to move around 13 days.


Assuming with Keeda's calculations, 13 days for 60 pointers is achievable dude. Praying for you too(along with me )


----------



## KeeDa

Raghunan said:


> Assuming with Keeda's calculations, 13 days for 60 pointers is achievable dude. Praying for you too(along with me )


Under normal circumstances 8 to 15 days of backlog was getting cleared with each round (i.e. 16 to 30 days of backlog cleared per month). But, we are not yet in that normal processing mode anymore. There is already a pileup of applications since March-23 for 2613 occupation. That itself is a considerable backlog to clear (note that 65+ applicants will get preference over 60 pointers irrespective of their EOI date). Moreover, I assume that during this waiting period, with the speed of PTE, some might have even upgraded themselves from 60 to 65 or 70 points.


Edit: Your ACS outcome timeline is amazing. How many years of experience did you submit to be assessed? Not so long ago (an year or so from now), 8 to 10 weeks was the standard time to expect an outcome. You see- The EOI system somehow will have to keep up with this speed of ACS and PTE, or the backlog will be difficult to clear.


----------



## Raghunan

KeeDa said:


> Under normal circumstances 8 to 15 days of backlog was getting cleared with each round (i.e. 16 to 30 days of backlog cleared per month). But, we are not yet in that normal processing mode anymore. There is already a pileup of applications since March-23 for 2613 occupation. That itself is a considerable backlog to clear (note that 65+ applicants will get preference over 60 pointers irrespective of their EOI date). Moreover, I assume that during this waiting period, with the speed of PTE, some might have even upgraded themselves from 60 to 65 or 70 points.
> 
> 
> Edit: Your ACS outcome timeline is amazing. How many years of experience did you submit to be assessed? Not so long ago (an year or so from now), 8 to 10 weeks was the standard time to expect an outcome. You see- The EOI system somehow will have to keep up with this speed of ACS and PTE, or the backlog will be difficult to clear.


Yes Keeda, I agree with you. Also we need to exclude candidates who got their nominations of SS!

Regarding my ACS/RPL - Long story short - I struggled a lot to get to know what exactly needs to be written in RPL form. But once I figured that out, it took me hardly 7-8 days to complete it. And then 1 more day to properly order and format it. Also, I submitted my RPL on last day which may also have an impact on my quick outcome


----------



## athar.dcsian

Hi All,

Can someone please share if there is any tracker to see submitted EOIs progress for visa 189.

I have seen one visa 189 lodge tracker but it doesn't have EOI submission / Invite details.

Regards,
Athar


----------



## jelli-kallu

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Nice work !!!*
> 
> 
> Slight correction - In "Sheet 2" - Summation should start form Column C and not Column B *i.e.* SUM(C2:K2)
> 
> As Column B is Category - which shouldn't be included in total.


More from the spreadsheet!!
Please note these numbers are indicative only. DIBP is the one that can provide us the actual numbers, per occupation, per round!

Some assumptions on how these numbers were arrived at - 
a. Results from previous rounds were complete only for these months.
b. There is no data for the remaining months, either because there is data for only 1 round in a particular month or the graph just doesn't show up on the website.
c. We do have data for May and June 2015. However, since 3 of the most popular occupations, i.e., ICT Business Analyst, ICT Software and Accounts were filled up, projections will be further skewed or inaccurate. 
d. The data I have provided still has a few errors, since ICT BA reached ceiling sometime in Feb 2015. And I assumed ICT BA was active till April. Also, not sure when Accountants occupation reached ceiling. Even if we did, there is no way to find out which other occupation benefited, due to these 3 occupations reaching its ceiling.
e. We can get a better statistical model, than what we have here, if someone can provide data on how each occupation was filled in every round during 2014-15 FY.
f. I picked up the 10 most popular occupations from the list of 74..
I did consult one of my friend, prior to publishing. However, I could be wrong too. And thanks Jeeten for pointing out those errors ..


----------



## Akon

Hello guys, I have a question. I submitted my EOI on 11th june 2015 for 190 nsw with 60 points including 5 points for the state sponsorship. Now that the new fiscal year has started, there will be fresh applications. So, if someone with 60+ points applies in the new fiscal year, would they be ranked above me ?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*NSW will rank candidates based on core criteria which is:*

* a candidate's DIBP points score
* then their English ability and then
* their skilled employment.

Where candidates score the same on these core criteria at time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their EOI was submitted in SkillSelect.


MOREOVER they might have some internal mechanism related to Occupation ID's in terms of number of invites to be sent.






Akon said:


> Hello guys, I have a question. I submitted my EOI on 11th june 2015 for 190 nsw with 60 points including 5 points for the state sponsorship. Now that the new fiscal year has started, there will be fresh applications. So, if someone with 60+ points applies in the new fiscal year, would they be ranked above me ?


----------



## mdesilva

Hi Guys,

Do you think it's a good idea to get the help of an agent for submitting visa application. So far (EOI) I did it alone. But I am afraid there now If I make a mistake while submitting docs. Have you all went through agents or alone ?. Appreciate your kind ideas.


----------



## KeeDa

mdesilva said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do you think it's a good idea to get the help of an agent for submitting visa application. So far (EOI) I did it alone. But I am afraid there now If I make a mistake while submitting docs. Have you all went through agents or alone ?. Appreciate your kind ideas.


No. Even those who went with an agent would recommend you not to.


----------



## KeeDa

AUD at its lowest since a long time now. This would benefit all who plan to buy currency cards for paying your visa fees. It is just 2 weeks since I did, and had I bought it today instead of back then, I would have saved close to 18K INR.


----------



## [email protected]

KeeDa said:


> AUD at its lowest since a long time now. This would benefit all who plan to buy currency cards for paying your visa fees. It is just 2 weeks since I did, and had I bought it today instead of back then, I would have saved close to 18K INR.


Hi Keeda, any idea how much would be the fee for 1 main applicant, one co applicant and one dependent under 18 years.. Visa subclass is 190, and I am outside Australia

I saw at the immigration Australia website, that going forward, visa fee would be submitted in two installments..

So, how much would be the first and second installment respectively..


----------



## KeeDa

[email protected] said:


> Hi Keeda, any idea how much would be the fee for 1 main applicant, one co applicant and one dependent under 18 years.. Visa subclass is 190, and I am outside Australia
> 
> I saw at the immigration Australia website, that going forward, visa fee would be submitted in two installments..
> 
> So, how much would be the first and second installment respectively..


I don't think these days 190 and 189 have different prices. I think in older days 190 used to be a bit cheaper. Anyways, except for visa sub-class, I have the same number and nature of applicants and I paid AUD 6060 about 2 weeks ago. All of it in one shot. I paid using travel card. Bought some 6700 AUD by paying close to 3.4 lacs INR. I have some 400 AUD balance left in the card. The fees has since been revised and increased slightly now. Not sure by how much. You can calculate the same here: *Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)* (scroll a bit down). I am also not aware of the 2-stage visa fees payment. I don't think that is the case. I think you might be confused with something called as VAC2 payment. This VAC2 thing is the fees one has to pay if any dependent above 18 years of age is not able to prove *Functional English* If your spouse can clear IELTS with an average score of 4.5 (completed within the last 12 months) or can produce letters from her school and graduation college stating that the medium of instructions were in English, then you don't have to worry about the VAC2 payment.

Also note- if you guys are going the travel card route, they will offer you the price on their display. Do negotiate on it. Pretend to walk away if they don't budge. If at ICICI, tell them that you are coming from HDFC (and vice-versa) and they are offering me xyz rate (quote 40 paise less than what is displayed). Works all the time!


----------



## Dan0505

Guys I need someone to help me out here. Have applied my EOI on the 9th of June with 60 points for Accounting. Just learned that for this year they are offering 2525 places. My question is pure and simple: what are my chances to be invited this year (15-16)???? My current visa will expire in April 2016. I am really nervous and anxious at this stage of my life once I have been fighting for this moment for nearly ten years now and I am not sure what is going to be the outcome. Thanks very much for you time and help!


----------



## Jeeten#80

Main Applicant - AUD 3600
Adult Dependent - AUD 1800
Dependent below 18 - AUD 900

Total - AUD 6300/-

Rest already explained by Keeda. IF you still need details refer my following post.


*VAC2 stands for Visa Application Charge 2 (It is also called Second Installment)*


*VAC2 Fees:* AUD 4885/-


*Note:* Surcharge would be applicable to ALL fee payments.




[email protected] said:


> Hi Keeda, any idea how much would be the fee for 1 main applicant, one co applicant and one dependent under 18 years.. Visa subclass is 190, and I am outside Australia
> 
> I saw at the immigration Australia website, that going forward, visa fee would be submitted in two installments..
> 
> So, how much would be the first and second installment respectively..


----------



## harisjd

Hi everyone,

Can you please let me know if all the invitations that are going to be given out for the month of JULY, they all will be sent out on 6th only or will they be sent out on daily basis till the next invitation round date... ??


----------



## Jeeten#80

NOT sure regarding your English Language Points.

IF you really want to make it through soon THEN I would suggest you to go ahead and increase your English Language points. THEREBY increasing your Total Points to 65/70.

With a score of 65 or 70 you will be definitely invited in the next round.


ELSE with 60 points you will have to wait for 6th July results to ascertain your chances. As there is a backlog of about 3.5 months for points score 60 before your application is picked up.




Dan0505 said:


> Guys I need someone to help me out here. Have applied my EOI on the 9th of June with 60 points for Accounting. Just learned that for this year they are offering 2525 places. My question is pure and simple: what are my chances to be invited this year (15-16)???? My current visa will expire in April 2016. I am really nervous and anxious at this stage of my life once I have been fighting for this moment for nearly ten years now and I am not sure what is going to be the outcome. Thanks very much for you time and help!


----------



## Jeeten#80

Invitation aren't sent in a staggered manner until the next Invitation round.


*ALL will be sent on 6th July only for that particular round.*




harisjd said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can you please let me know if all the invitations that are going to be given out for the month of JULY, they all will be sent out on 6th only or will they be sent out on daily basis till the next invitation round date... ??


----------



## [email protected]

KeeDa said:


> I don't think these days 190 and 189 have different prices. I think in older days 190 used to be a bit cheaper. Anyways, except for visa sub-class, I have the same number and nature of applicants and I paid AUD 6060 about 2 weeks ago. All of it in one shot. I paid using travel card. Bought some 6700 AUD by paying close to 3.4 lacs INR. I have some 400 AUD balance left in the card. The fees has since been revised and increased slightly now. Not sure by how much. You can calculate the same here: *Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)* (scroll a bit down). I am also not aware of the 2-stage visa fees payment. I don't think that is the case. I think you might be confused with something called as VAC2 payment. This VAC2 thing is the fees one has to pay if any dependent above 18 years of age is not able to prove *Functional English* If your spouse can clear IELTS with an average score of 4.5 (completed within the last 12 months) or can produce letters from her school and graduation college stating that the medium of instructions were in English, then you don't have to worry about the VAC2 payment.
> 
> Also note- if you guys are going the travel card route, they will offer you the price on their display. Do negotiate on it. Pretend to walk away if they don't budge. If at ICICI, tell them that you are coming from HDFC (and vice-versa) and they are offering me xyz rate (quote 40 paise less than what is displayed). Works all the time!


Thanks so much Keeda.. Appreciate your help for this..You are right.. Second installment is for those, incase the partner doesn't have functional English capability. I am fortunate that this is not the case with us.. 

Just one more query.. 

The SA state nomination asks you to upload the scanned copies of the original documents like Work reference letters, etc.. but I do not have the original document for one of the statutory declarations that I submitted related to one of the organizations as I submitted the same to my agent who is not contactable...

Though, I do have the notarized and attested copy of that declaration.. Will that work.. as I am on the border as far as points are concerned for SA nomination.. adn if they dont consider that document then I would go below the threshold of points required for SA state nomination..
Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

Jeeten#80 said:


> *Note:* Surcharge would be applicable to ALL fee payments.


Right. I forgot to mention about surcharge. For a total value of 6160 AUD, I ended up paying 6226.53 AUD


Main Applicant: nnnn SI189 Skilled Independent VAC1 1 ~~~ 3,520.00
Secondary Applicant: nnnn10 Additional Applicant Charge 18+ 1 ~~~~ 1,760.00
Secondary Applicant: nnnn20 Additional Applicant Charge U18 1 ~~~~ 880.00
Sub total for FTRN <My_TRN> ~~~~ 6,160.00
Credit Card Surcharge ~~~~ 66.53
Total Due (AUD) ~~~~ 6,226.53

Card Payment VC - 4*************6 ( *** ) ~~~~ 6,226.53
Response: 0 - Approved


----------



## mdesilva

Hi Guys,

1. What do you think about the advices given in this link regarding visa application process?

2. If I get the invitation, how many days do I have to provide spouse's IELTS result ?

3. How many salary slips should I upload for an employment year ?


----------



## doidoidoimybaby

Hi guys, I submitted my EOI on the 5th June with 60 points...Do I have a chance to get invitation for 6 July?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Kindly share the following details for seeking an appropriate answer:-

* Your Occupation Code?
* Visa Subclass 189 or 190?






doidoidoimybaby said:


> Hi guys, I submitted my EOI on the 5th June with 60 points...Do I have a chance to get invitation for 6 July?


----------



## harisjd

Hey all,

I would be very grateful if someone could answer my queries on this post.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-including-partner-eoi-189-a.html#post7564273

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## doidoidoimybaby

Hi friend, my occupation code is 263111 and 189 visa


----------



## Jeeten#80

1 - Very nice write-up for people to understand the end to end process.


2 - *How much time to upload documents (It can be any document)?*



3- *We just try to fortify our application by providing more documents.
*
People have received GRANTS without providing a single Payslip. Also there have been instances where CO has asked for Payslips for few applicants.

To limit CO interaction THEREBY saving end to end processing time it is advised to provide as much documents as you can.

You may chose to provide 1 payslip per quarter for ALL your employments
*OR*
1 payslip EACH for Jan and Dec (per year) for ALL your employments

Its up to every individual to decide.




mdesilva said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 1. What do you think about the advices given in this link regarding visa application process?
> 
> 2. If I get the invitation, how many days do I have to provide spouse's IELTS result ?
> 
> 3. How many salary slips should I upload for an employment year ?


----------



## KeeDa

mdesilva said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 1. What do you think about the advices given in this link regarding visa application process?
> 
> 2. If I get the invitation, how many days do I have to provide spouse's IELTS result ?
> 
> 3. How many salary slips should I upload for an employment year ?


#1- That is a blog from a fellow member here from older days. Spot on with the process and holds good today as well because the rules haven't changed.

#2- Don't really have to spend on IELTS if you can get letters from spouse's school and graduation college. But, if you have to, then, assume approximately 40 days for CO to get allocated to your application, notice the missing IELTS for spouse, request it and give you 28 days' time to provide it. So, after you submit the visa application (i.e. after having paid the visa fees), you have approximately 70 days to get it done. Well, CO might not really request for IELTS and rather just ask you to pay VAC2. So, to be on the safer side, assume that you have 40 days after your payment date for spouse IELTS. Also note that you get 60 days after your invitation to apply for the visa.

#3- There is no specific rule to this. People mostly provide one per quarter and latest 3 from current employment along with matching bank statements.


----------



## KeeDa

harisjd said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I would be very grateful if someone could answer my queries on this post.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-including-partner-eoi-189-a.html#post7564273
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Done. Replied there.


----------



## KeeDa

[email protected] said:


> Thanks so much Keeda.. Appreciate your help for this..You are right.. Second installment is for those, incase the partner doesn't have functional English capability. I am fortunate that this is not the case with us..
> 
> Just one more query..
> 
> The SA state nomination asks you to upload the scanned copies of the original documents like Work reference letters, etc.. but I do not have the original document for one of the statutory declarations that I submitted related to one of the organizations as I submitted the same to my agent who is not contactable...
> 
> Though, I do have the notarized and attested copy of that declaration.. Will that work.. as I am on the border as far as points are concerned for SA nomination.. adn if they dont consider that document then I would go below the threshold of points required for SA state nomination..
> Thanks


Unfortunately I am not aware of 190/ SA. Try searching in the SA thread or asking there. Members from that thread should know better.


----------



## doidoidoimybaby

Hi guys, my occupation code is 263111, I submitted EOI on 5th June (189 visa)with 60 points.
Do I have any chance to get invitation on 6th July??

Thanks


----------



## harisjd

KeeDa said:


> Done. Replied there.



Thanked you there as well


----------



## Jeeten#80

Your chances of being INVITED during 6th July round seems very unlikely.


The *cut-off *during 19 June 2015 Round for points score 60 was 9 May 2015 9.48pm.


*For your application to be picked up there shouldn't be MANY:*


*60 pointers* (_Existing backlog of around around 60 days to be cleared prior to your application_)

AND

*60+ pointers ahead on you in queue* (who might have submitted/ submit their EOI 1 minute prior to invitation round) 



doidoidoimybaby said:


> Hi guys, my occupation code is 263111, I submitted EOI on 5th June (189 visa)with 60 points.
> Do I have any chance to get invitation on 6th July??
> 
> Thanks


----------



## mdesilva

KeeDa said:


> #1- That is a blog from a fellow member here from older days. Spot on with the process and holds good today as well because the rules haven't changed.
> 
> #2- Don't really have to spend on IELTS if you can get letters from spouse's school and graduation college. But, if you have to, then, assume approximately 40 days for CO to get allocated to your application, notice the missing IELTS for spouse, request it and give you 28 days' time to provide it. So, after you submit the visa application (i.e. after having paid the visa fees), you have approximately 70 days to get it done. Well, CO might not really request for IELTS and rather just ask you to pay VAC2. So, to be on the safer side, assume that you have 40 days after your payment date for spouse IELTS. Also note that you get 60 days after your invitation to apply for the visa.
> 
> #3- There is no specific rule to this. People mostly provide one per quarter and latest 3 from current employment along with matching bank statements.



Thanks Jeeten#80 and KeeDa for your responses. You guys are really helpful. 

Is it really necessary to provide bank statements ?


----------



## doidoidoimybaby

Jeeten#80 said:


> Your chances of being INVITED during 6th July round seems very unlikely.
> 
> 
> The *cut-off *during 19 June 2015 Round for points score 60 was 9 May 2015 9.48pm.
> 
> 
> *For your application to be picked up there shouldn't be MANY:*
> 
> 
> *60 pointers* (_Existing backlog of around around 60 days to be cleared prior to your application_)
> 
> AND
> 
> *60+ pointers ahead on you in queue* (who might have submitted/ submit their EOI 1 minute prior to invitation round)


Then do you have any idea when I will possibly be invited? In August? Thank you.


----------



## KeeDa

mdesilva said:


> Thanks Jeeten#80 and KeeDa for your responses. You guys are really helpful.
> 
> Is it really necessary to provide bank statements ?


That again is a mixed experience. Some have been processed without providing it, while some were asked for it. Better have them. The way I have arranged the pdf file is a payslip page followed by the bank statement showing that payment, then the next payslip, and so on.


----------



## encore007

Guys just need ur help. I submitted eoi on 27th march as external auditor for 190 nsw ss but haven't received invitation yet. I have no idea what nsw is upto. Although i have 7 each in ielts but people who went for accountant general occupation got their invites within a month or two.


----------



## Jeeten#80

After 6th July round results are published, I will be in a better position to speculate.


But IF you insist it might be September IF NOT early.




doidoidoimybaby said:


> Then do you have any idea when I will possibly be invited? In August? Thank you.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*The More The Merrier!*

We just try to fortify our application by providing more documents.


*People have received GRANTS without providing a single Bank statement*. Also there have been instances where CO has explicitly asked for Bank Statements for few applicants.


To limit CO interaction THEREBY saving end to end processing time it is advised to provide as much documents as you can.


Its up to every individual to decide.





mdesilva said:


> Thanks Jeeten#80 and KeeDa for your responses. You guys are really helpful.
> 
> Is it really necessary to provide bank statements ?


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hi Guys, Really useful discussions...

All said and done, just a day left for 6th july invitation notifications... lets wait...

I have submitted on 22 April, 189, 261313, 60 points... though I have slim chance of getting invite but Fingers Crossed... 

Best of Luck to everyone...


----------



## harmeet_gr

pls confirm if spouse ielets academic result is acceptable or i have to take letter from colg regarding functional language proof


----------



## sumanth1627

encore007 said:


> Guys just need ur help. I submitted eoi on 27th march as external auditor for 190 nsw ss but haven't received invitation yet. I have no idea what nsw is upto. Although i have 7 each in ielts but people who went for accountant general occupation got their invites within a month or two.


I reckon the invitations for NSW goes as per the requirement of occupations in that State as few received invitations within 10days of their EOI submission and i am one among the few.


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hi harmeet
It is either one of them. So ielts would do. 



harmeet_gr said:


> pls confirm if spouse ielets academic result is acceptable or i have to take letter from colg regarding functional language proof


----------



## nasti

hello guys

i have a question about the invitation process,for example there would be 250 invitations for 2613 (ANZSCO code) in next round, i want to know is this number would be divided according to 2613's categories? for example x number for 261311,y for 261312 and z for 261313 or they just send invitations based on points without considering the category?

thanks in advance


----------



## KeeDa

nasti said:


> hello guys
> 
> i have a question about the invitation process,for example there would be 250 invitations for 2613 (ANZSCO code) in next round, i want to know is this number would be divided according to 2613's categories? for example x number for 261311,y for 261312 and z for 261313 or they just send invitations based on points without considering the category?
> 
> thanks in advance


Just the points. Otherwise we would have seen different cut-off dates for 261311, 261312, etc.


----------



## akshay01

what time will the invitations be send?? tonight or tomorrow?
are the invitations sent through email or update on immi website??


----------



## KeeDa

akshay01 said:


> what time will the invitations be send?? tonight or tomorrow?
> are the invitations sent through email or update on immi website??


00:00 mid-night tonight when the date changes to 06-July AEST.
Online status update happens almost instantly or under 20 minutes since then. Yes, emails are also sent, but we have seen people receiving emails either immediately or after a couple of hours.


----------



## atmahesh

KeeDa said:


> 00:00 mid-night tonight when the date changes to 06-July AEST.
> Online status update happens almost instantly or under 20 minutes since then. Yes, emails are also sent, but we have seen people receiving emails either immediately or after a couple of hours.


7:30pm ist.. Good luck.


----------



## Samaya

Does the immigration allocate particular numbers of invitations for certain occupation, which they will use only for that occupation?


----------



## asheeshjoshi

Good news.... Software Programmer ceiling for 2015-16 has been increased to 

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	5364


----------



## ozengineer

Hey guys!

I am trying to do the EOI and I have stumbled upon a question. Namely, I have a Master's degree, but Engineers Australia has assessed it to be equivalent to a Bachelor's degree. So, what should I enter while doing EOI? Initially I entered my degree, which is MSc, but finally it asks me to confirm "The client's highest claimed qualification is Masters Degree in Science, Business or Technology", which is correct, but according to EA's assessment it would be BSc. Anyone?

Also, is it a problem if I do my EOI in Australia (usual residece Australia), while I know that in a month I will leave the country?


----------



## KeeDa

atmahesh said:


> 7:30pm ist.. Good luck.


Yeah, but the OP is already in Oz, so I thought it would be easier if I told him according to his timezone.


----------



## sudeepdai

Hey guys 

I just submitted my EOI today. 
Are there any chances that I might get invitations tomorrow? 

Cheers


----------



## Jeeten#80

*IELTS Academic and General Training BOTH are accepted*. You need only take the general training test unless your assessing authority tells you otherwise.


*People go for IELTS General Training as it is more easier.*


Refer to my following post regarding How you can prove that your spouse has functional English?


*How can I prove I have functional English?*




harmeet_gr said:


> pls confirm if spouse ielets academic result is acceptable or i have to take letter from colg regarding functional language proof


----------



## asheeshjoshi

Jeeten#80 said:


> *IELTS Academic and General Training BOTH are accepted*. You need only take the general training test unless your assessing authority tells you otherwise.
> 
> 
> *People go for IELTS General Training as it is more easier.*
> 
> 
> Refer to my following post regarding How you can prove that your spouse has functional English?
> 
> 
> *How can I prove I have functional English?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmeet_gr said:
> 
> 
> 
> pls confirm if spouse ielets academic result is acceptable or i have to take letter from colg regarding functional language proof
Click to expand...

Spouse needs to score a minimum 4.5 in IELTS every band if they are not the primary applicant. 

If you are looking for spouse skill assessment too then the score needs to be higher.


----------



## batra786

asheeshjoshi said:


> Spouse needs to score a minimum 4.5 in IELTS every band if they are not the primary applicant.
> 
> If you are looking for spouse skill assessment too then the score needs to be higher.


Hi
You need 4.5 bands overall.

Thanks


----------



## rahulnair

*12 midnight it is!*

...And the clock strikes 12! :juggle:


----------



## lillian0606

5.19 external auditor 60 inviated


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Calling 60 pointers for Occupation ID - 2613 ?*


Any *60 pointers* for *Occupation ID - 2613* having received invite today?


Please update.


----------



## newUser12

U still havent got?
P.S Mine was submitted after yours.



Jeeten#80 said:


> Any *60 pointers* for *Occupation ID - 2613* having received invite today?
> 
> 
> Please update.


----------



## jelli-kallu

lillian0606 said:


> 5.19 external auditor 60 inviated


Awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## Jeeten#80

Still waiting....




newUser12 said:


> U still havent got?
> P.S Mine was submitted after yours.


----------



## newUser12

I hope u get it today.. hopefully its just delayed by a few hrs.. fingers crossed for u.
All the best!



Jeeten#80 said:


> Still waiting....


----------



## Jovirush

Jeeten#80 said:


> Still waiting....


Jeetan, just a quick one. If we have not got the invitation now in the first 30 mins, are there any chances we might end up getting later in the day. I am sorry but i know nothing of how it works.

Please help. I have applied with 65 points for 221111 on June 25th.


----------



## doidoidoimybaby

I got my invitation!!!!!


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Any if 60, 261313 got invite ??


----------



## vchandwani

Invited guys, thanks for support and knowledge sharing.


----------



## harisjd

Invite received ...


----------



## deepgill

doidoidoimybaby said:


> I got my invitation!!!!!





vchandwani said:


> Invited guys, thanks for support and knowledge sharing.





harisjd said:


> Invite received ...


Conratulations all of you


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Congratulations to all who got invite...

Any 60 , 261313 invite...

Jeeten bhai , have you got invite ?


----------



## deepgill

lillian0606 said:


> 5.19 external auditor 60 inviated


Congratulations......


----------



## bharathyku

Guys I went through an agent and they wouldn't bother on a Sunday to check their emails. Anybody who applied on or after July 1st with 65+ got invite? Pls update.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Not yet..still waiting....


But its very strange *Cut off haven't moved 3/4 days for 60 pointers*...very strange....


May be we should give it some more time......just hoping



saurabhgoel123 said:


> Congratulations to all who got invite...
> 
> Any 60 , 261313 invite...
> 
> Jeeten bhai , have you got invite ?


----------



## kamy58

bharathyku said:


> Guys I went through an agent and they wouldn't bother on a Sunday to check their emails. Anybody who applied on or after July 1st with 65+ got invite? Pls update.


would you mind sharing,which city you are from?


----------



## bharathyku

kamy58 said:


> would you mind sharing,which city you are from?


May I know why!


----------



## kamy58

bharathyku said:


> May I know why!


I have also used an Agent


----------



## bharathyku

Bangalore n you?


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Jeeten, You should have got it as yours is of 5-april-2015 ... 
Fingers crossed... Lets wait and watch...



Jeeten#80 said:


> Not yet..still waiting....
> 
> 
> But its very strange *Cut off haven't moved 3/4 days for 60 pointers*...very strange....
> 
> 
> May be we should give it some more time......just hoping


----------



## kamy58

bharathyku said:


> Bangalore n you?


Delhi


----------



## najamgk

Jeeten#80 said:


> Not yet..still waiting....
> 
> 
> But its very strange *Cut off haven't moved 3/4 days for 60 pointers*...very strange....
> 
> 
> May be we should give it some more time......just hoping


Perhaps below has affected this.

Due to high levels of demand, the below three occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year:
•ICT Business and System Analysts 
•Software and Applications Programmers
•Accountants.


----------



## Ricks1990

lillian0606 said:


> 5.19 external auditor 60 inviated





doidoidoimybaby said:


> I got my invitation!!!!!





vchandwani said:


> Invited guys, thanks for support and knowledge sharing.





harisjd said:


> Invite received ...


*Heartiest congratulations to... lillian0606, doidoidoimybaby, vchandwani and harisjd for 189 invitation...  Wish you all best of luck for the Visa stage...!!!*


----------



## harisjd

Ricks1990 said:


> *Heartiest congratulations to... lillian0606, doidoidoimybaby, vchandwani and harisjd for 189 invitation...  Wish you all best of luck for the Visa stage...!!!*


Thanks a lot mate..


----------



## harisjd

I wish all the persons waiting get invite as soon as possible.. As i know this waiting thing is the most hard part.... best of luck guys...


----------



## Jeeten#80

Cut-off for 60 pointers had to move 14 days IF I had to be invited.


But UNEXPECTEDLY it seems the cut-off hasn't moved EVEN a single day.



*EOI Submitted: 23 March | 60 points for Occupation ID: 2613 | NOT Invited*




saurabhgoel123 said:


> Jeeten, You should have got it as yours is of 5-april-2015 ...
> Fingers crossed... Lets wait and watch...


----------



## Ricks1990

Jeeten#80 said:


> Not yet..still waiting....
> 
> 
> But its very strange *Cut off haven't moved 3/4 days for 60 pointers*...very strange....
> 
> 
> May be we should give it some more time......just hoping


Don't be sad bro... working of DIBP is unpredictable... wishing you best of luck for the next invitation round...!!!


----------



## asheeshjoshi

yesssssssss
I got my invitation.....

65 points
2613 Software Programmer


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thanks for your wishes Ricks!

NOT sad but surprised, as the cut off hasn't EVEN moved 1 day.


*All the best with your VISA outcome!!!*



Ricks1990 said:


> Don't be sad bro... working of DIBP is unpredictable... wishing you best of luck for the next invitation round...!!!


----------



## najamgk

Jeeten#80 said:


> Cut-off for 60 pointers had to move 14 days IF I had to be invited.
> 
> 
> But UNEXPECTEDLY it seems the cut-off hasn't moved EVEN a single day.
> 
> 
> 
> *EOI Submitted: 23 March | 60 points for Occupation ID: 2613 | NOT Invited*


3 occupations are on pro-rata basis so most of invitations might be issues to 65+ pointers.


----------



## najamgk

asheeshjoshi said:


> yesssssssss
> I got my invitation.....
> 
> 65 points
> 2613 Software Programmer


Congratulations


----------



## KeeDa

If I am not mistaken, I just read somewhere someone's post that he with 65 points from 27-June (I think) hasn't received an invite... sorry did not look carefully as I myself am in a panic. My old EOI got invited even when I had already applied for the visa on 22-June. I still can see my visa application and can upload documents. I think there has been some system error with my data. Same EOI, same number, everything, got an invite and an invitation email too. I am going to call them early in the morning and get this thing sorted out.

Sorry everybody that my EOI took up one valuable invite. But, hardly anything I could do about it. Looks like a system error to me.


----------



## athar.dcsian

Jeeten#80 said:


> Thanks for your wishes Ricks!
> 
> NOT sad but surprised, as the cut off hasn't EVEN moved 1 day.
> 
> All the best with your VISA outcome!!!


Jeeten,
Do you have same opinion for 2611 ICT Business Analyst as well? 
I went through with all posts since last 2 hours but couldn't find any invite for 2611.


----------



## Ricks1990

asheeshjoshi said:


> yesssssssss
> I got my invitation.....
> 
> 65 points
> 2613 Software Programmer


*Heartiest congratulations Asheesh Joshi...  Wish you best of luck for Visa stage...!!!*


----------



## harisjd

Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations to ALL Invited |||
> 
> 
> :lalala::lalala::lalala:​
> 
> ||| All The Best with VISA Application |||​*


Thanks and i seriously hope and wish that you get invited today, as you have been so much helpful to people on this forum... best of luck man...


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thanks for your Wishes!!!


I have missed the bus this time.



harisjd said:


> Thanks and i seriously hope and wish that you get invited today, as you have been so much helpful to people on this forum... best of luck man...


----------



## kamy58

harisjd said:


> Thanks and i seriously hope and wish that you get invited today, as you have been so much helpful to people on this forum... best of luck man...


harisjd,

What is effective time for 27 June for you? I am also 27-Jun with 65 pts


----------



## momentum

harisjd said:


> Thanks and i seriously hope and wish that you get invited today, as you have been so much helpful to people on this forum... best of luck man...


From your signatures, it seemed you submitted your EOI on 27th June 2015 for 261313 with 65 points. If thats true than i am hoping I would have got the invitation too having applied for same occupation code on june 15th with 65 points.


----------



## harisjd

kamy58 said:


> harisjd,
> 
> What is effective time for 27 June for you? I am also 27-Jun with 65 pts



I am guessing you are referring to visa application date? mine is 04 Sep 2015... what about yours?


----------



## kamy58

harisjd said:


> I am guessing you are referring to visa application date? mine is 04 Sep 2015... what about yours?


Not really, I am talking about Visa effective date the date on which you submitted EOI as I understand from your signature its 27th Jun, would you please share the exact timing on 27th June


----------



## harisjd

kamy58 said:


> Not really, I am talking about Visa effective date the date on which you submitted EOI as I understand from your signature its 27th Jun, would you please share the exact timing on 27th June


Sorry my bad.. it was generated on: Saturday, 27 June 2015 10:38 PM, EST


----------



## harisjd

Ok so i got invited today. That was the good part now i have some more questions.

1. If i am not wrong, i now have 60 days to upload all my documents and submit the visa fees in order to validate my invite, right?

2. I am getting married on Oct 8th, while my invite expiry date is Sept 4th, and i want to include my wife in this application, hence how is that going to be possible since i will be submitting my visa fees and documents well before my marriage?


----------



## mdesilva

Hi Guys, 

I got the invitation......


----------



## kamy58

harisjd said:


> Ok so i got invited today. That was the good part now i have some more questions.
> 
> 1. If i am not wrong, i now have 60 days to upload all my documents and submit the visa fees in order to validate my invite, right?
> 
> 2. I am getting married on Oct 8th, while my invite expiry date is Sept 4th, and i want to include my wife in this application, hence how is that going to be possible since i will be submitting my visa fees and documents well before my marriage?


Very tricky situation

For 1, yes you have to apply within 60 days that is by 4 Sep
For 2, I think you can include your partner only when you are in legal relationship which is not at this point of time( also you might not have included her in EOI as probably number of family members), so I'm afraid you might have to go for sponsoring her once your application is final. BUT, this is my opinion and might NOT be true, let's see what is opinion from other folks.


----------



## kamy58

mdesilva said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the invitation......


Please share 
job code
EOI date
POINTs


----------



## mdesilva

Jeeten#80 said:


> Thanks for your Wishes!!!
> 
> 
> I have missed the bus this time.


Sorry about that Jeeten, Dont' worry, U will get in next month.


----------



## asheeshjoshi

momentum said:


> asheeshjoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> yesssssssss
> I got my invitation.....
> 
> 65 points
> 2613 Software Programmer
> 
> 
> 
> When did you submit ur EOI?
Click to expand...

April 29 2015


----------



## mdesilva

kamy58 said:


> Please share
> job code
> EOI date
> POINTs


Job Code - 2613
EOI Date - 13th June
Points - 65


----------



## harisjd

harisjd said:


> Ok so i got invited today. That was the good part now i have some more questions.
> 
> 1. If i am not wrong, i now have 60 days to upload all my documents and submit the visa fees in order to validate my invite, right?
> 
> 2. I am getting married on Oct 8th, while my invite expiry date is Sept 4th, and i want to include my wife in this application, hence how is that going to be possible since i will be submitting my visa fees and documents well before my marriage?





kamy58 said:


> Very tricky situation
> 
> For 1, yes you have to apply within 60 days that is by 4 Sep
> For 2, I think you can include your partner only when you are in legal relationship which is not at this point of time( also you might not have included her in EOI as probably number of family members), so I'm afraid you might have to go for sponsoring her once your application is final. BUT, this is my opinion and might NOT be true, let's see what is opinion from other folks.



Anyone else having any insight regarding this matter?


----------



## Ricks1990

mdesilva said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the invitation......


*Heartiest congratulations Mdesilva...  Wish you best of luck for Visa stage...!!!

*


----------



## mdesilva

Ricks1990 said:


> *Heartiest congratulations Mdesilva...  Wish you best of luck for Visa stage...!!!
> 
> *


Thanks Ricks1990. Did you apply through an agent ?


----------



## Hopekripa

*Wish u good luck Jeeten !!*

You are such a nice and humble person here in this portal to help people. If it is taking time, then god is actually allocating a special slot for you. I wish u all the best for your next slot. You always take pains to answer so many questions here. 

I had applied on 28th Apr with 65 points (Sub class 189 - 261313) waiting for my agent to call me tomorrow about my invite. I hope for the best, but I am feeling very bad for u. I don't know what to say.. Even at this point u r congratulating people . If not now, you will get it next time for sure.. I bet !!  

All the best mate !! Wish u good luck !! 



Jeeten#80 said:


> *||| Congratulations to ALL Invited |||
> 
> 
> :lalala::lalala::lalala:​
> 
> ||| All The Best with VISA Application |||​*


----------



## momentum

harisjd said:


> Anyone else having any insight regarding this matter?


Quoted someone else in my first reply.

My situation is a bit different and easy to predict as compared to yours. I am married and expecting a 2nd child in mid july. For now, I submitted my EOi on June 15th with my wife and first child as dependants. And hoping I have got an invite today which my agent will confirm tomorrow. I put this question to my agent as how will adding the second child work after submitting the EOI and he said if you submit the visa fees before the 2nd child is born, you can include him in the visa process without paying his fees as i filed for the visa before he was born. I am not sure how much of this is true but if I beleive his word, if you file the visa before getting married, you may include your wife in ur applicayion without submitting her fees, so you will end up saving visa fees for ur wife. I am not sure about the authenticity of this information until someone can confirm about it. I will file for the visa ince i have the passport and birth certificate of my second child.


----------



## afdalky

Congrats to all who got invited


----------



## harisjd

momentum said:


> Quoted someone else in my first reply.
> 
> My situation is a bit different and easy to predict as compared to yours. I am married and expecting a 2nd child in mid july. For now, I submitted my EOi on June 15th with my wife and first child as dependants. And hoping I have got an invite today which my agent will confirm tomorrow. I put this question to my agent as how will adding the second child work after submitting the EOI and he said if you submit the visa fees before the 2nd child is born, you can include him in the visa process without paying his fees as i filed for the visa before he was born. I am not sure how much of this is true but if I beleive his word, if you file the visa before getting married, you may include your wife in ur applicayion without submitting her fees, so you will end up saving visa fees for ur wife. I am not sure about the authenticity of this information until someone can confirm about it. I will file for the visa ince i have the passport and birth certificate of my second child.



What i have so far found out is you can add additional dependents to an already lodged visa by filling Form 1436.. so is there anyone who has gone through this activity? Kindly advise regarding this matter....


----------



## Samaya

missed the bus this time...


----------



## KeeDa

KeeDa said:


> Also note- if you guys are going the travel card route, they will offer you the price on their display. Do negotiate on it. Pretend to walk away if they don't budge. If at ICICI, tell them that you are coming from HDFC (and vice-versa) and they are offering me xyz rate (quote 40 paise less than what is displayed). Works all the time!


Today could be best value for money to buy the currency card/ travel card. AUD is at a 6 year low Aussie dollar hits six-year low | The New Daily


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hey Mate,
Were you able to call them and sort out the issue. I hope it is sorted out now. Would have been a difficult night for you 
What was the issue really.

What if there are others like you where the invite was sent out automatically to already invited guys.
Would that have been a showstopper for people waiting out with 60 points.
If this happened they should do something about it.
maybe have another round of invitations this month.
I hope there was some system glitch else difficult to explain why the cutoff did not move even a single day.




KeeDa said:


> If I am not mistaken, I just read somewhere someone's post that he with 65 points from 27-June (I think) hasn't received an invite... sorry did not look carefully as I myself am in a panic. My old EOI got invited even when I had already applied for the visa on 22-June. I still can see my visa application and can upload documents. I think there has been some system error with my data. Same EOI, same number, everything, got an invite and an invitation email too. I am going to call them early in the morning and get this thing sorted out.
> 
> Sorry everybody that my EOI took up one valuable invite. But, hardly anything I could do about it. Looks like a system error to me.


----------



## azimcuetcse01

Received golden email today

subclass-189, cat: Engineering Technologist (233914)


----------



## Ricks1990

*Congratulations...!!!*



azimcuetcse01 said:


> Received golden email today
> 
> subclass-189, cat: Engineering Technologist (233914)


_Congrats Azimcuetcse... wish you best of luck for Visa stage...!!!

_


----------



## nevertouchme

nevertouchme said:


> Hello Folks- Lodged our EOI on 23rd April 2015.


We are Invited to Apply today.


----------



## deepgill

Ricks1990 said:


> azimcuetcse01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received golden email today
> 
> subclass-189, cat: Engineering Technologist (233914)
> 
> 
> 
> _Congrats Azimcuetcse... wish you best of luck for Visa stage...!!!
> 
> _
Click to expand...




nevertouchme said:


> nevertouchme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Folks- Lodged our EOI on 23rd April 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> We are Invited to Apply today.
Click to expand...

Congratulations.....


----------



## Ricks1990

mdesilva said:


> Thanks Ricks1990. Did you apply through an agent ?


No, I applied Visa 190 online independently...!!!


----------



## Ricks1990

nevertouchme said:


> We are Invited to Apply today.


Congratulations to you and your wife... wish you both best of luck for Visa stage...!!!


----------



## gnshprasath

Hi Ive just applied an EOI today with 60 points as a software progeammer does any one have any idea how long it would take to receive an invite...any answers much appreciated


----------



## happieaussie2016

HI Mate,
With 60 points and 2613 code be prepared for a long long wait.....

With good luck you may receive an invite by October -November.

Try to increase your points to 65 or 70. then you have a better chance.



gnshprasath said:


> Hi Ive just applied an EOI today with 60 points as a software progeammer does any one have any idea how long it would take to receive an invite...any answers much appreciated


----------



## KeeDa

sukesh123 said:


> Hey Mate,
> Were you able to call them and sort out the issue. I hope it is sorted out now. Would have been a difficult night for you
> What was the issue really.
> 
> What if there are others like you where the invite was sent out automatically to already invited guys.
> Would that have been a showstopper for people waiting out with 60 points.
> If this happened they should do something about it.
> maybe have another round of invitations this month.
> I hope there was some system glitch else difficult to explain why the cutoff did not move even a single day.


I don't think there is anybody else, otherwise we would have seen at least a few other members complaining about the same.

My situation was always a last-minute thing. I got my ACS outcome just a few days prior to the 24-April round. I quickly filled in the EOI with 75 points and got an invite instantly under 23 hours. Then I deliberately delayed paying the visa fees (some personal matters). I paid, I think just 24 or so hours prior to the invite was about to expire (I had filled in the 17 pages prior to payment stage and was ready to pay). As soon as I paid, I got a few confirmation emails, the payment receipt, the "acknowledgement" email with my TRN, File#, Vac receipt#, etc... I proceeded to the next steps and filled in all the details for all applicants in the immiaccount. My immiaccount is still active and visa still in processing. It just so happened that my EOI did not change from INVITED to LODGED. I did not know that it should. Actually, I never bothered about the skillselect account thinking that it is something to be forgotten about now (since I have lodged the visa). Yesterday during the invite round, someone said skillselect isn't working, so I just logged in to verify, and then noticed that my EOI still shows SUBMITTED. Not even INVITED, but SUBMITTED. A few minutes later, I got the invitation email and I refreshed the EOI and it had changed to INVITED.

I tried calling in early hours this morning, but no luck. It just disconnects. I finally wrote an email to them. Lets see what they have to say about this.

Yes, definitely a system glitch. I have verified everything and it does not seem like it has to do with any mistake from my side. Must be just because of all the last-minute things. I never had more than one EOI. It is the same EOI that got invited again. Verified my bank (currency card) statement, etc... the money was correctly paid to _Department of Immigration SOUTHPORT AU_. Like I said the immiaccount is all good to be worked upon (i.e. to upload documents, etc). I think it is just the skillselect account/ data that is messed up somehow. Also note that between 26-June to 30-June was the timeframe when the whole thing migrated from immi.gov.au to border.gov.au. So could be something to do with that as well. I hope this thing gets sorted out soon and the seat returned back to the 2613 pool.


----------



## happieaussie2016

Don't Worry,
It will be fine. 

So I think system thought that you have not lodged your VISA so automatically after 60 days your invite was suspended and you once again fell into the Queue.
Due to the higher points system automatically sent you an invite based on your points.
Maybe it is some replication process which happens from backend which updates the actual VISA lodged system.
and as you submitted at the last moment the backend application was not replicated.
Just a wild guess though. 



KeeDa said:


> I don't think there is anybody else, otherwise we would have seen at least a few other members complaining about the same.
> 
> My situation was always a last-minute thing. I got my ACS outcome just a few days prior to the 24-April round. I quickly filled in the EOI with 75 points and got an invite instantly under 23 hours. Then I deliberately delayed paying the visa fees (some personal matters). I paid, I think just 24 or so hours prior to the invite was about to expire (I had filled in the 17 pages prior to payment stage and was ready to pay). As soon as I paid, I got a few confirmation emails, the payment receipt, the "acknowledgement" email with my TRN, File#, Vac receipt#, etc... I proceeded to the next steps and filled in all the details for all applicants in the immiaccount. My immiaccount is still active and visa still in processing. It just so happened that my EOI did not change from INVITED to LODGED. I did not know that it should. Actually, I never bothered about the skillselect account thinking that it is something to be forgotten about now (since I have lodged the visa). Yesterday during the invite round, someone said skillselect isn't working, so I just logged in to verify, and then noticed that my EOI still shows SUBMITTED. Not even INVITED, but SUBMITTED. A few minutes later, I got the invitation email and I refreshed the EOI and it had changed to INVITED.
> 
> I tried calling in early hours this morning, but no luck. It just disconnects. I finally wrote an email to them. Lets see what they have to say about this.
> 
> Yes, definitely a system glitch. I have verified everything and it does not seem like it has to do with any mistake from my side. Must be just because of all the last-minute things. I never had more than one EOI. It is the same EOI that got invited again. Verified my bank (currency card) statement, etc... the money was correctly paid to _Department of Immigration SOUTHPORT AU_. Like I said the immiaccount is all good to be worked upon (i.e. to upload documents, etc). I think it is just the skillselect account/ data that is messed up somehow. Also note that between 26-June to 30-June was the timeframe when the whole thing migrated from immi.gov.au to border.gov.au. So could be something to do with that as well. I hope this thing gets sorted out soon and the seat returned back to the 2613 pool.


----------



## azimcuetcse01

Ricks1990 said:


> _Congrats Azimcuetcse... wish you best of luck for Visa stage...!!!
> 
> _


Thanks Ricks


----------



## ozengineer

05/06/2015 NSW SS EOI as a Professional Engineer

Age: 26 (+30 pts)
Qualification: Civil Engineering MSc / Assessed equivalent to Australian BSc (+15 pts)
Language: IELTS 7.5+ (+10 pts)

Hoping to get a NSW SS +5.

Let's see how it goes. Not in a hurry. Not having big expectations, hence no disappointment whatever the outcome.


----------



## azimcuetcse01

Is there any booklet/guideline PDF for VISA lodgement step by step?

Need help from those who has submitted a VISA application already.


----------



## akshay01

sukesh123 said:


> HI Mate,
> With 60 points and 2613 code be prepared for a long long wait.....
> 
> With good luck you may receive an invite by October -November.
> 
> Try to increase your points to 65 or 70. then you have a better chance.


mate what will you predict about Developer programmer(261312) EOI submitted on 1st July with 65 points


----------



## happieaussie2016

With 65 points you have a very good chance of being invited in the next round. I think backlog for 65 pointers would be somewhat cleared in the next round.
Hope for the best.



akshay01 said:


> mate what will you predict about Developer programmer(261312) EOI submitted on 1st July with 65 points


----------



## KeeDa

Apart from the official checklist itself: *Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist*, I suggest you read *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html* and *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view.html* and this blog from a forum member: *Migrate to Australia*


----------



## Guest360

Got my invite....
Applied date: May 19
Points:60
Telecommunication Engineer(2633)


----------



## akshay01

Thank you for your reply. 
I think you are right mate. According to this someone's post on this forum 
The estimated cut-off dates for the 6th July invitation round .
Dates are estimated based on summary of information members of this forum provided.
2613 - 65 points between 28th June - 2nd July 
2611 - 65 points before 10th June
2211 - 65 points, before 25th June

All 261312 with 65 or more points should clear in next round.



sukesh123 said:


> With 65 points you have a very good chance of being invited in the next round. I think backlog for 65 pointers would be somewhat cleared in the next round.
> Hope for the best.


----------



## pareshs

Hi All, 


I applied on June 24th under 2211 (Subclass 189) - 65 points. However, did not receive an invite. Probably, backlog of 2 months caused it. Dont know how that 25th June 2015 cut off date was arrived at?


----------



## lillian0606

2211, 65, 31/05 inviated but 01/06 no inviation


----------



## Ricks1990

Guest360 said:


> Got my invite....
> Applied date: May 19
> Points:60
> Telecommunication Engineer(2633)


Congratulations mate... wish you all the best...!!!


----------



## rohansingh2323

Hi All,

Need help on below scenario.

I did my ACS on 1 July 2014 for Analyst Programmer and I had applied for 489 Visa which took a long time for invite during this time my experience is increased from 3-5 year bracket (5 Points) to 5- 8 Year Bracket (Now 10 Points). During this time my Spouse has cleared her PTE and done ACS So that I got 5 points for Partner skill, She is in same SOL, I am still in same organization and working on same project. So If I get invite in August or sepetember invite, Will there be any problem to prove my work experience, Because I have Reference letter which I have used for ACS but its 1 year old. your suggesations are highly appreciated.

As per my understanding ACS is valid for 3 years now days so it should not be any problem in submitting any supporting documents used for ACS. I can provide document like Salary slip, Bank statement, Form 16 and EPF statement to prove that I am working in same organization.

Please help guys.


Thanks
Rohan


----------



## kanavsharma

When is the next round of invitations??


----------



## Hope_for_invite

Hi Guys, Firstly, I would like to thank “Jeeten” and “Keeda” for their extended help in this forum.

Just like others I'm waiting to receive my Invitation. Since no 60 pointers of 2613 received their invitation in 6th July round, Could you please update the possiblity in August round.


*EOI Submission date* - 03/04/2015, 2613 (Software Engg) with 60 points.


----------



## sktan

lillian0606 said:


> 2211, 65, 31/05 inviated but 01/06 no inviation


Hi Lilian, 
I thought you nominated external auditor as occupation and got invited?


----------



## Rennie

Hi
I got the invite for EOI submitted on May 12th with 70 points - 261313.
One query is should the docs , PCC and medicals be completed within 60 days before visa expiry?

I have started filling the 17 page document. I know that after filling that and submitting followed by paying the fee can we upload the documents. 

Can some one clarify?

Thanks,
Rennie


----------



## Rennie

Hi
I got invite for EOI submitted on May 12th with 70 points for 261313.
I have few Questions.
1. In the 60days validity time for visa should all docs be uploaded within that time frame?
2. How about PCC and Medicals?
3. Doc uploading can be done after paying fee?
Kindly clarify.

Thanks,
Rennie


----------



## lillian0606

sktan said:


> Hi Lilian,
> I thought you nominated external auditor as occupation and got invited?


yes, i got inviation as 2212. just share the info from other forum.


----------



## KeeDa

Rennie said:


> Hi
> I got invite for EOI submitted on May 12th with 70 points for 261313.
> I have few Questions.
> 1. In the 60days validity time for visa should all docs be uploaded within that time frame?
> *>> No, this time limit is just for the visa fees payment. Consider another month or two for docs uploading as this is when a CO will likely pickup your case. Even if CO is allocated earlier, s/he will notice the missing docs and ask you to upload them. Will provide 28 days to do so.*
> 
> 2. How about PCC and Medicals?
> *>> Do these later. Read why: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6856466-post58.html*
> 
> 3. Doc uploading can be done after paying fee?
> *>> Doc uploading can be done only after paying up.*
> Kindly clarify.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rennie


Answers above in *green*.


----------



## Rennie

Thanks Keeda for the instant reply.

Rennie


----------



## chhavi

Hi,

I submitted my EOI application with 60 points on 18 April. 

But since no 60 pointers were invited in 6th July round.. Can someone tell me the best and worst case scenario by when I can expect invitation?

:fish2:


----------



## KeeDa

chhavi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI application with 60 points on 18 April.
> 
> But since no 60 pointers were invited in 6th July round.. Can someone tell me the best and worst case scenario by when I can expect invitation?
> 
> :fish2:


I think the next round might not be able to give you an invite, but the one after that (in September) you should have an invite.


----------



## KeeDa

rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need help on below scenario.
> 
> I did my ACS on 1 July 2014 for Analyst Programmer and I had applied for 489 Visa which took a long time for invite during this time my experience is increased from 3-5 year bracket (5 Points) to 5- 8 Year Bracket (Now 10 Points). During this time my Spouse has cleared her PTE and done ACS So that I got 5 points for Partner skill, She is in same SOL, I am still in same organization and working on same project. So If I get invite in August or sepetember invite, Will there be any problem to prove my work experience, Because I have Reference letter which I have used for ACS but its 1 year old. your suggesations are highly appreciated.


No problems with an year old ACS. Just make sure that you provide enough evidence (including a new reference letter covering the new period) to prove that you continue to work in the same nominated occupation.



rohansingh2323 said:


> As per my understanding ACS is valid for 3 years now days so it should not be any problem in submitting any supporting documents used for ACS. I can provide document like Salary slip, Bank statement, Form 16 and EPF statement to prove that I am working in same organization.


Check the ACS result PDF that you have. It says validity=24 months.
Not just salary slips and other financial documents, you will need a new reference letter covering the period between the date you had submitted your ACS application (July-2014) till now.


----------



## Harisingh

Hello friends . Hope you all doing well .
i have submitted on 20/02/2015 with 55+ 5 =60 for 190 as 261111-ICT Business Analyst . 

I know it's been long time but still any chance ? what you say Keeda? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## rohansingh2323

Thanks KeeDa,

Yes you are right, its valid for 24 months. 1 year is still I have so no probs.
I have just requested my Employer again they are ready to give me reference letter including Roles and Responsibilities same as previous letter tools and Technologies used but there will not be any description for tools. and This will be from Employment start date to till today. At the time of ACS assessment in the past I got reference letter which includes Tools description also, it was my requested format that time. 

I think even if Tools description is not given it will work rest other things will be there. Because I will provide DIBP both the Reference letters.

is this fine ?

Thank
Rohan



KeeDa said:


> No problems with an year old ACS. Just make sure that you provide enough evidence (including a new reference letter covering the new period) to prove that you continue to work in the same nominated occupation.
> 
> 
> Check the ACS result PDF that you have. It says validity=24 months.
> Not just salary slips and other financial documents, you will need a new reference letter covering the period between the date you had submitted your ACS application (July-2014) till now.


----------



## momentum

My Agent confirmed me that I got an invite yesterday for 261313 with 65 Points. EOI Submission was on June 15th.


----------



## KeeDa

rohansingh2323 said:


> Thanks KeeDa,
> 
> Yes you are right, its valid for 24 months. 1 year is still I have so no probs.
> I have just requested my Employer again they are ready to give me reference letter including Roles and Responsibilities same as previous letter tools and Technologies used but there will not be any description for tools. and This will be from Employment start date to till today. At the time of ACS assessment in the past I got reference letter which includes Tools description also, it was my requested format that time.
> 
> I think even if Tools description is not given it will work rest other things will be there. Because I will provide DIBP both the Reference letters.
> 
> is this fine ?
> 
> Thank
> Rohan


There is no need to have tools in there. Check your nominated occupation in ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf and make sure the employer given letter matches with those skills and responsibilities. There is no mention of any tool in that pdf nor is it required to mention.


----------



## azimcuetcse01

KeeDa said:


> Answers above in *green*.


Is it possible to upload PCC just after complete the payment, or before allocating CO ?


----------



## Hope_for_invite

*Help Please*

Hi All, Please let me know my chance of getting invited on next round of invitation ie, during August.

EOI Submitted date - 03/04/2015 with 60 points.
Occupation - 2613 Software Engg

Thanks....


----------



## azimcuetcse01

I have an issue, need expert opinion 

From January 2007 to July 2007, I had worked in one company. That was my first job, and there was no formal Appointment/Agreement letter. I can collect Reference letter from HR and Line Manager, they can provide that. Are these two letters being okay to claim my experience for this period? 

From 2nd company, I have all papers ready like offer letter, appointment letter, increment/promotion, release etc. Please suggest


----------



## KeeDa

azimcuetcse01 said:


> I have an issue, need expert opinion
> 
> From January 2007 to July 2007, I had worked in one company. That was my first job, and there was no formal Appointment/Agreement letter. I can collect Reference letter from HR and Line Manager, they can provide that. Are these two letters being okay to claim my experience for this period?
> 
> From 2nd company, I have all papers ready like offer letter, appointment letter, increment/promotion, release etc. Please suggest


If you can get reference letter from previous HR, then why not just ask them to re-print the appointment letter too? Better to have it. You never know what the CO might come back asking Although chances are slim for this to happen if you have proof of payment, bank statements, etc. Also, most likely, you might have received an offer letter by email. That could help too.


----------



## KeeDa

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Is it possible to upload PCC just after complete the payment, or before allocating CO ?


Yes, it is. Its unofficially known as front-loading the PCC before CO asks for it. But just be informed that your IED depends on PCC/ Medicals dates.


----------



## harisjd

hey guys,

Has anyone made use of the Form 1436 i.e., used for adding non-migrating dependent as a migrating dependent in ur lodged yet undecided visa application? 

if yes then kindly let me know, is it mandatory to fill the credit card information on the form itself or you can make the payment in a more regular way like paying online through credit card?


----------



## mageea3

Hi all

Received invite yesterday 254416 
EOI 25/06/15 with 65 points

I lodged my visa today but I did not claim any points for experience but on list of documents to be attached there is work experience overseas and in Australia recommended. Do I need to upload anything even if I did not claim the points? please help


----------



## tam09

Hi guys,

What is the possibility of me getting an invitation in the next round?
Occupation 221111, date of effect 1st July 65 points
Thanks heap.


----------



## harisjd

tam09 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What is the possibility of me getting an invitation in the next round?
> Occupation 221111, date of effect 1st July 65 points
> Thanks heap.


U surely will get an invite in the next invitation round...


----------



## regattekreddy

I have launched EOI for software engineer with 60 Points on 12th June...do 60 pointer's should loose hope on 6th July Invitation round???are they are doing something in background for 2613 applicants with 60 pts?it does not make sense that not even a single 60 pointer got invitation since last cutoff....please share it thoughts???


----------



## anu87

I am CA from india, please help me with below questions:

1. I have recv "academically suitable" result from CPA. Is it sufficient to apply for 189 if 60 points are completing without experience ?

2. Should I mention my articleship exp in EOI ( I am not claiming points for exp)?

3. Do I need somethg else (license etc.) too apart from CPA qualification assessment letter for external auditor?

Thanks a lot


----------



## bharathyku

I want to express my sincere thanks to Jeeten without whom I wouldn't have scored well in PTE and got the invite today and for always offering his pearls of wisdom for all my queries. And special thanks to Keeda and Sukesh for their reassurance and putting things so nicely and wittily. And also to Jeba and jelli Kelli for answering my queries promptly. This forum is filled with such warm and helping people.

Thanks to one and all who ask and answer queries that helps everyone. Hope I get through my visa stage too ..

I sincerely hope that Jeeten that you get your invite soon!


----------



## brisbane_bound

hussey14 said:


> hi
> i didnt get the invite?
> anyone tell y??
> azimcute got the invite in my field even after submitting EOI ater than me his events are:-
> 20/02/2015: IELTS Results (L-7.5, R-6.6, W-6.5, S-7.5 | Overall - 7)
> 18/03/2015: EA Doc Submitted (CDR)
> 09/06/2015: EA Outcome (233914)
> 09/06/2015 - EOI Submitted 60 pts. (Skilled - Subclass – 189)
> 06/07/2015 : Invitation
> 
> and mine are in my signatures


Hi,

that is strange!!
Did you make any changes to your EOI later on which changed your points.
That will make the EOI date to change.
Can you check your EOi once again to see if all details are in fact correct.
Thanks


----------



## Mimikeke

Hi,
Any Mechanical Engineer 233512 received invites this round? 
My EOI submitted on 3rd June 2015, 60pts, 189, IELTS 7.5/7/9/7. Have not received invitation today.


----------



## sumit1286

Hello All,

I submitted EOI on 3rd July with 65 points for Software Engineer - 261313, under 189.

Can you please give me an idea that when shall i expect EOI invite.

Thanks a heap,
Regards,
Sumit Taneja


----------



## harisjd

sumit1286 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I submitted EOI on 3rd July with 65 points for Software Engineer - 261313, under 189.
> 
> Can you please give me an idea that when shall i expect EOI invite.
> 
> Thanks a heap,
> Regards,
> Sumit Taneja


Hey sumit,

I think 3rd July was too close to the invitation date. You will most probably get your invite in the next round in august.


----------



## jaykumar

Hi, I have submitted EOI on 11th June,2015 with 65 points under 2211 accountant category. It's 189 visa class. I was expecting invitation on 6th July, but haven't got. Any valueable thoughts???do anyone think i have good chance in next invitation round???


----------



## KeeDa

mageea3 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Received invite yesterday 254416
> EOI 25/06/15 with 65 points
> 
> I lodged my visa today but I did not claim any points for experience but on list of documents to be attached there is work experience overseas and in Australia recommended. Do I need to upload anything even if I did not claim the points? please help


I would say- yes, upload them. Although not claiming points, that work experience is what helped you get a positive skills assessment. So, it is equally important. You already have the documents that you submitted to your assessing body. Upload at least those same ones.


----------



## Abhishek1984

What are the chances for accounting 60 point applied on 30th june..do anyone know the backlash of accounting asking behalf of my relative


----------



## Rev1198

I submitted mine on 27-April-2015.
No invitation received on 06th July round 
I have 60 points and submitted EOI for 189 visa.
ACS Developer Programmer 2613.


----------



## sumanth1627

KeeDa said:


> I would say- yes, upload them. Although not claiming points, that work experience is what helped you get a positive skills assessment. So, it is equally important. You already have the documents that you submitted to your assessing body. Upload at least those same ones.


HI keeda, 

I am in a similar situation too. But i dont have enough evidence like bank statements, Form 16 to support my 2yr(ONLY) experience deducted by ACS. Will that be an issue at the time of lodgement though i am not claiming any points????

This is the reason why i want to fill in another EOI for 2611 as i discussed with you earlier as this ACS document does not carry any experience !!

Thanks for all you instant replies. Appreciate your help.


----------



## KeeDa

sumanth1627 said:


> HI keeda,
> 
> I am in a similar situation too. But i dont have enough evidence like bank statements, Form 16 to support my 2yr(ONLY) experience deducted by ACS. Will that be an issue at the time of lodgement though i am not claiming any points????
> 
> This is the reason why i want to fill in another EOI for 2611 as i discussed with you earlier as this ACS document does not carry any experience !!
> 
> Thanks for all you instant replies. Appreciate your help.


Please try with your bank for the statements. I got mine as long back as 2002 from ING bank and since 2004 from ICICI bank. As for Form16, ITR, etc- go to incometaxindia.gov.in and create an account there using your PAN. Download 26AS for the past 7 years. 26AS replaces all other tax documents and is very well accepted as a proof of your tax related documentation.


----------



## azimcuetcse01

brisbane_bound said:


> Hi,
> 
> that is strange!!
> Did you make any changes to your EOI later on which changed your points.
> That will make the EOI date to change.
> Can you check your EOi once again to see if all details are in fact correct.
> Thanks



Hi,

My EOI submission date was 9th June 23.xx

Could you please check your date of effect?


----------



## Harisingh

Hello friends . Hope you all doing well . i have submitted EOI on 20/02/2015 with 55+ 5 =60 for 190 as 261111-ICT Business Analyst . Anyone any idea how 261111 will get invitation in near future ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## sumanth1627

KeeDa said:


> Please try with your bank for the statements. I got mine as long back as 2002 from ING bank and since 2004 from ICICI bank. As for Form16, ITR, etc- go to incometaxindia.gov.in and create an account there using your PAN. Download 26AS for the past 7 years. 26AS replaces all other tax documents and is very well accepted as a proof of your tax related documentation.


Thanks for the reply keeda . I m sorry i forgot to mention that i was paid by cheque as its a very small company. 

What i came to know through the posts is CO is only concerned with the evidence aganist the points claimed as i also know a bloke who didnt even submit his experience documents and got his grant. (As he is not claiming any )

I know it wont be the same for everyone. 

Any suggestions? As i am bit worried cuz 261111 for 60 points is not even worth waiting and this ACS document is also due to expire in coming jan. But if you reckon thats the only safe way. I will think into it.


----------



## azimcuetcse01

KeeDa said:


> Please try with your bank for the statements. I got mine as long back as 2002 from ING bank and since 2004 from ICICI bank. As for Form16, ITR, etc- go to incometaxindia.gov.in and create an account there using your PAN. Download 26AS for the past 7 years. 26AS replaces all other tax documents and is very well accepted as a proof of your tax related documentation.


Does it necessary to have all 8years bank statement. My first employer had given me CASH, in that case, what to do!


----------



## azimcuetcse01

KeeDa said:


> If you can get reference letter from previous HR, then why not just ask them to re-print the appointment letter too? Better to have it. You never know what the CO might come back asking Although chances are slim for this to happen if you have proof of payment, bank statements, etc. Also, most likely, you might have received an offer letter by email. That could help too.



I am trying to negotiate, many changes in that organization since 2007. I am afraid, they don't have proper inventory.


----------



## brisbane_bound

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My EOI submission date was 9th June 23.xx
> 
> Could you please check your date of effect?


Exactly!!
That was my question to the guy.
Since this is an automated process , it should have been given date wise..So i suspect that as well


----------



## Dan0505

Does anyone know when they will update the number of invitations given from last round????


----------



## happieaussie2016

It usually takes one week.

I think you may need to wait till Friday.



Dan0505 said:


> Does anyone know when they will update the number of invitations given from last round????


----------



## lillian0606

sumanth1627 said:


> HI keeda,
> 
> I am in a similar situation too. But i dont have enough evidence like bank statements, Form 16 to support my 2yr(ONLY) experience deducted by ACS. Will that be an issue at the time of lodgement though i am not claiming any points????
> 
> This is the reason why i want to fill in another EOI for 2611 as i discussed with you earlier as this ACS document does not carry any experience !!
> 
> Thanks for all you instant replies. Appreciate your help.



if no claiming points, don't need uploading, just ignoring them


----------



## hangar34

Hi brisbanebound,

did you get your invite?

Also I just saw that Mimikeke (applied eoi on 3 June, Mechanical engineer) also did not get invite.

thanks.


----------



## doidoidoimybaby

Hi guys, a bit URGENT..
for regional area study points..Do i need to prove qualification or just evidences that shows I lived in regional area and enrolment letter from school will be enough???


----------



## brisbane_bound

hangar34 said:


> Hi brisbanebound,
> 
> did you get your invite?
> 
> Also I just saw that Mimikeke (applied eoi on 3 June, Mechanical engineer) also did not get invite.
> 
> thanks.


I am still awaiting confirmation from my agent..They are on leave LOL

What about you?

Yes , that is strange..because i have seen people with 5th June date getting the invite


----------



## brisbane_bound

hussey14 said:


> i submitted on 26th may and still didnt get the invite. how come u get the invite than azimcute1
> 
> i didnt change my eoi


Hi Sukesh , Keeda

Could you please weigh in on this?
How is it possible?


----------



## brisbane_bound

hussey14 said:


> i submitted on 26th may and still didnt get the invite. how come u get the invite than azimcute1
> 
> i didnt change my eoi


Thanks.
If you didnt change the EOi , perhaps azimcute1 had more points and miscalculated..Thats all i can think right now..Cannot believe that there was a system error..that would be a disaster!!!


----------



## KeeDa

brisbane_bound said:


> Hi Sukesh , Keeda
> 
> Could you please weigh in on this?
> How is it possible?


There could be 2 possibilities:
- Have you submitted the EOI? Is it in SUBMITTED state? I guess yes.
- The other person's submission, although from the same date, was a bit earlier than you (time-wise). We had this situation last year when someone with xx-mmm submitted at 12:00 got invited and another person from the same xx-mmm but at 16:30 did not get invited. The cut-off later confirmed that it was xx-mmm 16:00.


----------



## brisbane_bound

KeeDa said:


> There could be 2 possibilities:
> - Have you submitted the EOI? Is it in SUBMITTED state? I guess yes.
> - The other person's submission, although from the same date, was a bit earlier than you (time-wise). We had this situation last year when someone with xx-mmm submitted at 12:00 got invited and another person from the same xx-mmm but at 16:30 did not get invited. The cut-off later confirmed that it was xx-mmm 16:00.


Thanks Keeda for replying to this query..i was curious for this one too 
the first one is a possibility.
but the submission dates were way off so i highly doubt the second one

Hussey14,
Could you check if your EOI is in submitted state?


----------



## hangar34

bro brisbane_bound,

You can also see in "eoi eagerly awaiting 06 July" thread that an invite was given for civil engineer with 60 points submitted on 28 May. And of course there is one more electronics engineer from this thread with 60 points invited and submitted around 15 May.

I also agree with you that probably azimcutcsc got >60, which might be only possibility here.

I am guessing that for non-IT occupations cut off should be around 25-30 May.

Of course all our speculations cannot be confirmed unless we got official figures from DIBP. So confusing


----------



## redsato

Hi guys. I just would like your input on something. When you lodged your visa application, there is a section that required you to mention all your previous addresses....I left out two addresses accidentally. will the CO be very strict about this?


----------



## brisbane_bound

hangar34 said:


> bro brisbane_bound,
> 
> You can also see in "eoi eagerly awaiting 06 July" thread that an invite was given for civil engineer with 60 points submitted on 28 May. And of course there is one more electronics engineer from this thread with 60 points invited and submitted around 15 May.
> 
> I also agree with you that probably azimcutcsc got >60, which might be only possibility here.
> 
> I am guessing that for non-IT occupations cut off should be around 25-30 May.
> 
> Of course all our speculations cannot be confirmed unless we got official figures from DIBP. So confusing


I agree with you there.
its Ajay1989 , electronics engineer and submitted on 14th May.
even an auditor who submitted on 28th May with 60 points got the invite.
There is a analysis done by sktan based on the feedback here in the forum for the cut off dates. 

Correct , the only scenario could be higher points for azimcute since the EOI automatically calculates your points.

BTW, did you get the invite..Occupation ID , EOI effective date?


----------



## azimcuetcse01

hussey14 said:


> i submitted on 26th may and still didnt get the invite. how come u get the invite than azimcute1
> 
> i didnt change my eoi


I have received invitation yesterday 233914 (all steps are in my signature) by email. Also, I have seen the VISA SUBMISSION button in my SkiillSelect and EOI has been locked.

I guess, you guys need to wait 2/3days until final result come out in 
SkillSelect (still showing JUNE round, JULy round is being updated, keep eye in SkillSeleck EOI login)


----------



## azimcuetcse01

brisbane_bound said:


> Thanks.
> If you didnt change the EOi , perhaps azimcute1 had more points and miscalculated..Thats all i can think right now..Cannot believe that there was a system error..that would be a disaster!!!


I had submitted EOI myself and observed all correspondence in EOI regularly. The point breakdown showed 60points, subclass 189, date of effect 9th June 2015 

That's all about me LoL


----------



## brisbane_bound

azimcuetcse01 said:


> I had submitted EOI myself and observed all correspondence in EOI regularly. The point breakdown showed 60points, subclass 189, date of effect 9th June 2015
> 
> That's all about me LoL


Thanks Azim.
Lets wait for hussey14 reply if his EOI was in submitted state then..
I just cannot think of anything else lol


----------



## hangar34

bro brisbane_bound,

I am Mechanical engineer. haven't submitted eoi so far since waiting for EA assessment. 

For us (non IT), it seems getting assessment from EA is more difficult than getting an invite itself


----------



## azimcuetcse01

brisbane_bound said:


> I agree with you there.
> its Ajay1989 , electronics engineer and submitted on 14th May.
> even an auditor who submitted on 28th May with 60 points got the invite.
> There is a analysis done by sktan based on the feedback here in the forum for the cut off dates.
> 
> Correct , the only scenario could be higher points for azimcute since the EOI automatically calculates your points.
> 
> BTW, did you get the invite..Occupation ID , EOI effective date?


I guess there are few criterias are concerned here

1) There are huge backlogs of 2014-15, thus I have observed in some previous rounds, for some ANZSCO cutoff points became 65. I was not happened for my 2339 at this time (I mean, 6 July)

2) If someone's "Date of Effect" is earlier than me (9th June) but same ANZSCO unit-2339 and same score (60), then better wait for official declaration and statistics publication in SkillSelect.

3) For two different ANZSCO Unit, invitation criteria must be different(current Ceiling Value, backlogs of last year etc).


---"Be patient" --


----------



## azimcuetcse01

brisbane_bound said:


> Thanks Azim.
> Lets wait for hussey14 reply if his EOI was in submitted state then..
> I just cannot think of anything else lol


Hussey,

Need to confirm his/her "Date of effect" not the submission. *If he has access on EOI, then better check directly.
*


----------



## mankush

hello everyone, 

i have been a silent reader from last few months and this forum has helped me alot in understanding the 189 visa application.

so i applied as accountant 60 point on 9 april, but on completion of occupation cieling i made a new eoi on 12th may 60 points as external auditor. 

i got my invitation yesterday and have applied with all documents front loaded. 

my question- how much time from now assuming everything is good with my uploads?


ps- i suggest all accountants sitting on 60 points to either change their occupation code(if they are eligble) or improve your English results.


----------



## ahmedrizk1985

*EOI under 189 with 60 pts or under 190??*

Hi Guys,
I do have a question and I hope that you can help me with. 
Currently I have my skill assessment +ev (ANZSCO :251312), and PTE-A results is (L 69, R 59, S 85, W 61). my current total points is 55, and by next Sep I will gain 5 more points from my experience (+8 years) to be total 60 points.

My question is: right now I can submit my EOI for 190 SC for NSW, and also I can wait till Sep to submit my EOI under 189 SC with 60 pts, so what is more granted?? and if I go for 189 SC with 60 pts is it granted that I will get the invitation but it may take time, or it is not granted at all?? :confused2:

appreciate your help


----------



## mankush

there is no write or wrong opinion here, but to be on the safe side and taking in account surprises department has in store, i believe you should apply fr nsw ss unless you want to work in some other state.

always work with things you have in hand, assumptions dont take you anywhere,


----------



## brisbane_bound

hussey14 said:


> thank u all bros for jeeten sukesh keeda hangar azim and brisbane bound for the answers and help.
> 
> yar i dont knw what is the difference between submission date and date of effect, plz explain
> 2ndly i dont have access to my eoi m not doing things myself i hired a consltnt
> i now feel it would have been better to do this myself, they are just wasting my time


No problem hussey14.
We are here to help each other achieve a common objective 

In that case , best is to ask your agent the date of effect and if possible send a screenshot to you for confirmatoon.


----------



## hussey14

if eoi date of effect means the date when you edit your eoi and number game changes then my eoi was submitted once and no changing was done ever


----------



## brisbane_bound

hussey14 said:


> if eoi date of effect means the date when you edit your eoi and number game changes then my eoi was submitted once and no changing was done ever


Seniors, 
Could you please confirm this..i did not fill it myself so nor sure


----------



## azimcuetcse01

brisbane_bound said:


> No problem hussey14.
> We are here to help each other achieve a common objective
> 
> In that case , best is to ask your agent the date of effect and if possible send a screenshot to you for confirmatoon.



Hi brisbane,

Just see the example 

1) When you first time submit you application, let's say 25th May. Then your "date of effect" and "Date of submission" are same.

and at this stage your score is 60

2) Later you may update your EOI, for my case, I have added my new employer's info on 1st July 2015.
At this stage my score same as before =60

So, new submission date is 1st July but "Date of effect" still 25th May


If you update you EOI after first-time submission and score not change: Then your date of effect will remain same all time and only submission date will change

If you update you EOI after first-time submission and score UPATEe: Then both of your "date of effect" and "submission date" will change


INVITATION linked with "Date of Effect" not the "date of submission"


Ask your agent to give all record from "Correspondences" TAB from EOI portal. 


I am afraid, your did something wrong or did not submit EOI as you mentioned in your post.


----------



## brisbane_bound

hussey14 said:


> my agent just confirmed that i got the invite
> i cant say what i m gonna do, either b happy or b angry on my agent for confusing me for a whole long day.


Lol
Many many congratulations bro!!!
you almost had everyone confused with your scenario 
Good luck with the visa process


----------



## brisbane_bound

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Hi brisbane,
> 
> Just see the example
> 
> 1) When you first time submit you application, let's say 25th May. Then your "date of effect" and "Date of submission" are same.
> 
> and at this stage your score is 60
> 
> 2) Later you may update your EOI, for my case, I have added my new employer's info on 1st July 2015.
> At this stage my score same as before =60
> 
> So, new submission date is 1st July but "Date of effect" still 25th May
> 
> 
> If you update you EOI after first-time submission and score not change: Then your date of effect will remain same all time and only submission date will change
> 
> If you update you EOI after first-time submission and score UPATEe: Then both of your "date of effect" and "submission date" will change
> 
> 
> INVITATION linked with "Date of Effect" not the "date of submission"
> 
> 
> Ask your agent to give all record from "Correspondences" TAB from EOI portal.
> 
> 
> I am afraid, your did something wrong or did not submit EOI as you mentioned in your post.


Thanks for the explanation azim.
But our guy Hussey14 already got the invitation and was confused by his agent...So its good and done !!!


----------



## brisbane_bound

hussey14 said:


> hhhahaa thanx man.. c u in queensland  @brisbane_bound


U planning for Brisbane as well???


----------



## brisbane_bound

hussey14 said:


> not planning as such, perhaps pay u a visit sometime


Hehe Sure.
Most welcome 

Whats you city of choice btw


----------



## azimcuetcse01

hussey14 said:


> my agent just confirmed that i got the invite
> i cant say what i m gonna do, either b happy or b angry on my agent for confusing me for a whole long day.


Hussey,

Congrets,,,,mates.

See you in OZ


----------



## hussey14

Melbourne, Sydney or Brisbane


----------



## brisbane_bound

hussey14 said:


> have u both lodged visa? @azim @BB


Not even started filling the required forms.
Just received the confirmation and too excited to do anything serious yet LOL


----------



## iamVeeKay

joining this club with 60 points and 261313 occupation code.ow the waiting game begins...


----------



## brisbane_bound

hussey14 said:


> can u tell how much chances of visa refusal or rejection after one gets the invite and lodges visa.. i mean under what circumstance hey reject visa. r we ppl 100 sure to go now?


According to my understanding , if you fill all the correct details and can provide evidence for all the points that you have claimed then there will be no issues


----------



## KeeDa

hussey14 said:


> can u tell how much chances of visa refusal or rejection after one gets the invite and lodges visa.. i mean under what circumstance hey reject visa. r we ppl 100 sure to go now?


Few that I can list:

- Fraudulent/ forged documents
- Incorrectly claimed points
- Failed verification
- Character
- Medicals
- Applied under a wrong ANZSCO


----------



## hangar34

Hi brisbane_bound, hussey and asimcutcsc,

I think this should leave the confusion to rest. But still wondering how the other mechanical engineer did not get invite which was submitted on 3rd June with 60 points.

Congratulations to three of you and wish you all success


----------



## mansikhanna83

Hi,

I Submitted my EOI on 28th April'15 for ICT Business Analyst with 60 points. But I have not received the invite this month. Waiting for the next month now. Does anyone know if any of the 60 pointeers got the invite this month and how long does the department takes generally to clear the back log.


----------



## KeeDa

hussey14 said:


> thanx mates
> keeda can u plz guess how far they use to go for verification of testimonials and credentials like experience letter... physical verification or smthng else


There are posts dating as far back as 2013 about they (or an appointed agency) physically visiting to verify the address and other details regarding the employment. Verifications by phone and email are also not unheard of. A few months back a Delhi applicant was asked to visit the Australian Embassy at Delhi for an interview/ verification.


----------



## jelli-kallu

KeeDa said:


> Few that I can list:
> 
> - Fraudulent/ forged documents
> - Incorrectly claimed points
> - Failed verification
> - Character
> - Medicals
> - Applied under a wrong ANZSCO


How does the last one "Applied under a wrong ANZSCO" happen? Are you suggesting that DIBP over-rides the assessment that ACS has done or reported?


----------



## Mimikeke

Hi All, 
Just got a call from my agent we received invite today 7th July 2015.
EOI 3rd June 2015
189
233512
60pts

Good luck for everyone, wish you receive invite soon!


----------



## sukus

Got invitation in 6th July round


----------



## KeeDa

jelli-kallu said:


> How does the last one "Applied under a wrong ANZSCO" happen? Are you suggesting that DIBP over-rides the assessment that ACS has done or reported?


Like one has positive assessment for 261311 and applies the EOI and visa for 261312


----------



## brisbane_bound

hangar34 said:


> Hi brisbane_bound, hussey and asimcutcsc,
> 
> I think this should leave the confusion to rest. But still wondering how the other mechanical engineer did not get invite which was submitted on 3rd June with 60 points.
> 
> Congratulations to three of you and wish you all success


Thanks and wish you the same
i think that guy got it too if you are referring to mimikeke


----------



## vram

hi guys, great to hear that lots received an invitation on the 6th July round. I just have a quick question. I have 65 points and would fall under the occupation chemical engineer. I have submitted an EOI on 6th July. The max ceiling for the occupation is 1000. What are the chances of getting an invite in the next round for the 189 visa. I couldn't submit the EOI earlier because i got my PTE results only on 5th July. Also what is the processing time for the 189 visa.

PTE 1st attempt results: W90 , L90 , R90 , S84 

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## harisjd

sukus said:


> Got invitation in 6th July round


Hey,

What do you mean EOI updated automatically? 

17-Apr-2015 : ACS Outcome (7y 11m) (10 points)
05-Jul-2015 : EOI updated automatically - 8 year exp. band (70 points)

Are you sure you are not over claiming points? Did ACS deduct any years from your work experience? If yes then did you mark them as Not Relevant to your work experience while adding experience in the EOI?

I think you are over claiming points as your ACS assessment gives you 10 points. Kindly make sure that is not the case, which i think currently is by looking at your signature.


----------



## kamy58

KeeDa said:


> There are posts dating as far back as 2013 about they (or an appointed agency) physically visiting to verify the address and other details regarding the employment. Verifications by phone and email are also not unheard of. A few months back a Delhi applicant was asked to visit the Australian Embassy at Delhi for an interview/ verification.


What is the verification? Is it organization or individual address? I read somewhere that you have to provide residences of everyplace you have lived, a person may not even know the exact house/floor address he/she lived 8 or 10 years back and even the one provided it on rent might not remember


----------



## KeeDa

kamy58 said:


> What is the verification? Is it organization or individual address? I read somewhere that you have to provide residences of everyplace you have lived, a person may not even know the exact house/floor address he/she lived 8 or 10 years back and even the one provided it on rent might not remember


My comment was related to employment verification. I don't think they verify the addresses at which you lived in the past.


----------



## harisjd

*Changing relationship status after lodging VISA Application*

Anyone with any experience regarding my situation kindly help me out.

I am engaged and i have mentioned that in my EOI and also in the VISA application that i am making as well, meanwhile i will get married in late September. I have two options,

1. Add my fiancé to my current VISA application as migrating family member, and submit my VISA application as late as possible so that when CO is assigned i already have the marriage certificate with me. if i choose this route, i would have to fill form 1022 and upload it in my application to mention change in my relationship status from engaged to married? 

2. I add my fiancé as non-migrating dependent and submit my VISA fees for just myself. Later on when i get married i upload document 1436 and pay her visa fees then and upload my marriage certificate and pictures etc etc... ? 

In either case, does she require to have my name endorsed on her NIC Card and Passport? or her original passport would be sufficient enough for this purpose?

Which route makes more sense in your opinion. I feel by taking first route i can have more straight forward application. What do you guys think?


----------



## najamgk

momentum said:


> Can someone please help answer my query?
> 
> I have recieved to apply for invitation on July 6th. My 2nd child is expected in 2-3 days. I have included my wife and 1st child in the EOI until now offcourse.
> 
> If I pay the DIBP fees tomorrow, I will be required to pay 3600+1800+900 AUD. I can include the 2nd child later without any extra fees as I would be applying before his birth.
> 
> Now my question is, can the CO take this impression that I have done this on purpose to avoid the additional fees? Can this have any effect on my case? And lastly, is there anything wrong in doing this ethically?
> 
> Lookimg for a reply to this from senior and experienced members here.


You would need to pay 900 AUD for second child also after he/she born. This is normal and you can add dependent before your application is finalized. There would be some forms to be filled and sent, I don't have information. It is perfectly fine ethically to add child in your application after visa lodgment.


----------



## Dan0505

Question: when you lodge EOI do you get any information regarding to it i.e. any protocol number/time of lodgement etc? Because my agent said he lodged mine on the 19th of June and yesterday I asked him for information related to the lodgement but he answer was: "we are yet to receive any information regarding your EOI". Is that right? I think this is weird....any thoughts? Thanks guys


----------



## KeeDa

Edit: Incorrect reply... will reply again.

Edit: No, I don't see any email regarding successful EOI submission. The only way is to login to your skillselect account (http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil) and check the _Date Of Effect_ column and the _Status_ on the top right corner. Ask your agent to at least send you a screenshot.


----------



## desiSydney

Hi ,

When can 261313 with 60 points EOI submitted in MAY'15 expect to get an invite.?
Considering none of the EOIs with 60 points got invitation on 6th July round.

Regards
Desi
189 | 261313 
EOI: 60 points 17.May.2015


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi Desi,
you may need to wait anytime till September or October.
though most likely seems October to me.

CHeers



desiSydney said:


> Hi ,
> 
> When can 261313 with 60 points EOI submitted in MAY'15 expect to get an invite.?
> Considering none of the EOIs with 60 points got invitation on 6th July round.
> 
> Regards
> Desi
> 189 | 261313
> EOI: 60 points 17.May.2015


----------



## desiSydney

Thanks Suku for your reply.
Also now since there is only 1 invitation round per month chances of 60 pointers getting invitation reduces further since there will be more no of 60+ pointers queuing..


----------



## azimcuetcse01

Dan0505 said:


> Question: when you lodge EOI do you get any information regarding to it i.e. any protocol number/time of lodgement etc? Because my agent said he lodged mine on the 19th of June and yesterday I asked him for information related to the lodgement but he answer was: "we are yet to receive any information regarding your EOI". Is that right? I think this is weird....any thoughts? Thanks guys



There is no confirmation email for EOI. I had submitted EOI myself. Only you can see the status of EOI from EOI portal page (after login), no email.

Just make sure that your agent submitted your EOI correctly. Alternatively, its better to ask your agent to share first login page's info (print screen would be the best)


----------



## KeeDa

desiSydney said:


> Thanks Suku for your reply.
> Also now since there is only 1 invitation round per month chances of 60 pointers getting invitation reduces further since there will be more no of 60+ pointers queuing..


The seats offered during each round have also more than doubled. So, it is just the waiting time that applicants have to bear with.


----------



## sumit1286

When is the next round of EOI invite. Does anyone have clue on it.


----------



## KeeDa

Most probably on 06-August.


----------



## mufc1999

jelli-kallu said:


> How does the last one "Applied under a wrong ANZSCO" happen? Are you suggesting that DIBP over-rides the assessment that ACS has done or reported?


When i applied my 485 I submitted a wrong/different occupation ANZSCO because it has to be the SAME as ACS whatever you nominated. Got a letter from the government, went appeal, have to attend a hearing (mini court hearing lol). While was on bridging, took extra 8 months to process. In the end i just need to either resubmit the right code or redo ACS (over-rides, make new payment). It was...fun.

Now im on EOI, still waiting on invitation (60 pointer, July submission). Another fun ride.


----------



## iamVeeKay

Found this in skill select, does it mean no more invite for 261313 in 2015
"*Occupation ceiling for ICT Business and Systems Analysts (ANZSCO 2611), Accountants (ANZSCO 2211) and Software and Applications Programmers (ANZSCO 2613) has been reached and no further invitations will be issued for this occupation for the Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled – Regional provisional (subclass 489) until the next financial year.*
"


----------



## sumit1286

But their financial year starts from 1st july , So i think it was for last year.

Source http://immigration2oz.com/news/urge..._and_systems_analyst_anzsco_2611_ceilings_hit




VeeKay1984 said:


> Found this in skill select, does it mean no more invite for 261313 in 2015
> "*Occupation ceiling for ICT Business and Systems Analysts (ANZSCO 2611), Accountants (ANZSCO 2211) and Software and Applications Programmers (ANZSCO 2613) has been reached and no further invitations will be issued for this occupation for the Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled – Regional provisional (subclass 489) until the next financial year.*
> "


----------



## KeeDa

VeeKay1984 said:


> Found this in skill select, does it mean no more invite for 261313 in 2015
> "*Occupation ceiling for ICT Business and Systems Analysts (ANZSCO 2611), Accountants (ANZSCO 2211) and Software and Applications Programmers (ANZSCO 2613) has been reached and no further invitations will be issued for this occupation for the Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled – Regional provisional (subclass 489) until the next financial year.*
> "


They forgot to remove that text.


----------



## kamy58

VeeKay1984 said:


> Found this in skill select, does it mean no more invite for 261313 in 2015
> "*Occupation ceiling for ICT Business and Systems Analysts (ANZSCO 2611), Accountants (ANZSCO 2211) and Software and Applications Programmers (ANZSCO 2613) has been reached and no further invitations will be issued for this occupation for the Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled – Regional provisional (subclass 489) until the next financial year.*
> "


It is an old text which supposedly would be removed once they upload details of the round held on 6th July


----------



## brisbane_bound

KeeDa said:


> Most probably on 06-August.


Could be 3rd August if they are doing it every 1st Monday of the month


----------



## KeeDa

brisbane_bound said:


> Could be 3rd August if they are doing it every 1st Monday of the month


:thumb:


----------



## iamVeeKay

thanks for the info. guys


----------



## temiseun

Morning Experts,

Please i need to be pointed in the right direction.

I just received my EA outcome this morning and would like to fill up my EOI, please can someone guide me on what to do

Will appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## azimcuetcse01

kamy58 said:


> It is an old text which supposedly would be removed once they upload details of the round held on 6th July



It is still showing the old post, don't worry about it.

Wait until the publication of full result/summary of 6th July round.


They are not updating their web content instantly but with some period of interval I guess


----------



## sudeepdai

temiseun said:


> Morning Experts,
> 
> Please i need to be pointed in the right direction.
> 
> I just received my EA outcome this morning and would like to fill up my EOI, please can someone guide me on what to do
> 
> Will appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks.


Congrats on the outcome.
You have to share more details. 
Occupation and the occupation code, points breakdown, what would you be applying for? and other relavant info.

Cheers!


----------



## Lucy09

Hi,
Seeking expert/experienced advice here. I have hired a migration agent for Aussie PR under subclass190 , state sponsorship. Currently waiting for the next state to open for nomination. We do not have a good experience with our agent till date (I wish I knew he would be of no use and I could do things on my own). They have failed to submit the application on time 2 times in past for various unacceptable reasons.This time when any state opens with their updated lists I want to apply for EOI on my own. But I don't think it fits in their rules and they will not agree. 

My question is - Can 2 EOIs be submitted under same applicant name for the same visa type, same occupation code and same skill assessment number - one by me and another by the agent? (Obviously I wont tell the agent that I am submitting one) What could be the possible outcome of this and should I go for it?

Kindly advice.

Thanks for reading the post. 
Lucy


----------



## temiseun

sudeepdai said:


> Congrats on the outcome.
> You have to share more details.
> Occupation and the occupation code, points breakdown, what would you be applying for? and other relavant info.
> 
> Cheers!


occupation code is 263312, 189 or 190 subclass, total points is 60, family of 4


----------



## rameshkd

Lucy09 said:


> Hi,
> Seeking expert/experienced advice here. I have hired a migration agent for Aussie PR under subclass190 , state sponsorship. Currently waiting for the next state to open for nomination. We do not have a good experience with our agent till date (I wish I knew he would be of no use and I could do things on my own). They have failed to submit the application on time 2 times in past for various unacceptable reasons.This time when any state opens with their updated lists I want to apply for EOI on my own. But I don't think it fits in their rules and they will not agree.
> 
> My question is - Can 2 EOIs be submitted under same applicant name for the same visa type, same occupation code and same skill assessment number - one by me and another by the agent? (Obviously I wont tell the agent that I am submitting one) What could be the possible outcome of this and should I go for it?
> 
> Kindly advice.
> 
> Thanks for reading the post.
> Lucy


You can lodge multiple EOI for different visa types, but not heard of multiple EOI for same visa. basically that would be a duplicate.


----------



## [email protected]

Lucy09 said:


> Hi,
> Seeking expert/experienced advice here. I have hired a migration agent for Aussie PR under subclass190 , state sponsorship. Currently waiting for the next state to open for nomination. We do not have a good experience with our agent till date (I wish I knew he would be of no use and I could do things on my own). They have failed to submit the application on time 2 times in past for various unacceptable reasons.This time when any state opens with their updated lists I want to apply for EOI on my own. But I don't think it fits in their rules and they will not agree.
> 
> My question is - Can 2 EOIs be submitted under same applicant name for the same visa type, same occupation code and same skill assessment number - one by me and another by the agent? (Obviously I wont tell the agent that I am submitting one) What could be the possible outcome of this and should I go for it?
> 
> Kindly advice.
> 
> Thanks for reading the post.
> Lucy


Hi Lucy,

I faced the same situation.. You need to do the following things

1.Tell your agent, that you are not happy with their services and like to go on your own. Take all your documents including assessment report and original work reference letters
2. Write an email to skill select, give them your EOI number and ask them to remove it from there.
3. Submit a new EOI yourself and enter your email address, so that any communication related to that EOI is routed to you directly and not your agent.
4. Next time a state opens up, you can submit the state nomination application yourself

Thanks
Manu


----------



## gaurav.kushan

rameshkd said:


> You can lodge multiple EOI for different visa types, but not heard of multiple EOI for same visa. basically that would be a duplicate.


You can lodge multiple EOIs

How many Expressions of Interest can I submit? 

There is no limitation on how many Expressions of Interest you can submit in SkillSelect. However, you must be able to provide evidence on all the claims you have made to achieve your points score. If you do not accept your invitation we cannot guarantee that you will receive another invitation.


----------



## vram

hi guys, just have a quick question and hope i get a reply. I currently have 65 points in total and would fall under the occupation chemical and material engineer. What are the chances of getting an invite during the next round for the 189 visa. The max ceiling for the occupation is 1000. The occupation code is 233111. I submitted EOI on 6th July

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## sharan22too

Hello All,

How to obtain a pcc from UK?? I saw their NPCC ACRO Criminal Records Office. Should i directly lodge an application there or go through UK embassy? 

Any help would be really appreciated.

Thanks a Lot!!


----------



## sukus

Hi harisjd,
Yes, ACS deducted 2 years from my total experience (May 2005 --> Till date) . 
As per the ACS result letter, my experience after June 2007 is relevant to the occupation. I entered the experience from July 2007 only. It completed 8 years in July 2015 and EOI automatically updated to 70 points with 15 point for work experience 



harisjd said:


> Hey,
> 
> What do you mean EOI updated automatically?
> 
> 17-Apr-2015 : ACS Outcome (7y 11m) (10 points)
> 05-Jul-2015 : EOI updated automatically - 8 year exp. band (70 points)
> 
> Are you sure you are not over claiming points? Did ACS deduct any years from your work experience? If yes then did you mark them as Not Relevant to your work experience while adding experience in the EOI?
> 
> I think you are over claiming points as your ACS assessment gives you 10 points. Kindly make sure that is not the case, which i think currently is by looking at your signature.


----------



## Raghunan

*Interesting Reply from VIC SS*

"The Victorian Government nomination process is not connected to the Australian Computer Society's (ACS) assessment of work experience. 
Applicants must provide a detailed CV which includes the relevant information about work experience and checks may be undertaken where necessary. Our office considers overall experience."


Check This: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ctoria-state-sponsorship-484.html#post7602850


----------



## Hope_for_invite

*Help Pls*

Hi All,


I would like to thank everyone here especially Jeetan and Keeda who constantly helps others.

Can someone please advise on my possibility of getting invite in August round.

Thanks,

EOI details: 60 points 2613 Software Engineer
Submission date: 03/04/2015


----------



## KeeDa

Hope_for_invite said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here especially Jeetan and Keeda who constantly helps others.
> 
> Can someone please advise on my possibility of getting invite in August round.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> EOI details: 60 points 2613 Software Engineer
> Submission date: 03/04/2015


Yours is just a few days ahead of Jeeten in the same occupation group. A monthly invitation cycle with twice as much seats on offer should definitely give you both an invite in August. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hope_for_invite

KeeDa said:


> Yours is just a few days ahead of Jeeten in the same occupation group. A monthly invitation cycle with twice as much seats on offer should definitely give you both an invite in August. :fingerscrossed:


Thanks.. Just like few others I am waiting for very long time for invitation. Hopefully all the backlog 60 pointers should get in next round.

Thanks,

EOI details: 60 points 2613 Software Engineer
Submission date: 03/04/2015


----------



## temiseun

hello experts,

I really need your help, i have 60points for 263312 and would like to know if i can select visa 189 and visa 190 together?


----------



## KeeDa

temiseun said:


> hello experts,
> 
> I really need your help, i have 60points for 263312 and would like to know if i can select visa 189 and visa 190 together?


This occupation never hit the ceiling last year. So, I am sure it's cut-off was at 60 points. You should get invited in August.


----------



## KeeDa

momentum said:


> Can someone please paste the text for "Functional English" letter from the university for secondary applicant?
> 
> Thanks


*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6993690-post3.html*

and

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7410410-post4.html*

Edit: Get one from graduation university as well as from the school, because the help-text in the visa application says:


> Completed all years of primary education *and* at least three (3) years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.


----------



## harisjd

harisjd said:


> Anyone with any experience regarding my situation kindly help me out.
> 
> I am engaged and i have mentioned that in my EOI and also in the VISA application that i am making as well, meanwhile i will get married in late September. I have two options,
> 
> 1. Add my fiancé to my current VISA application as migrating family member, and submit my VISA application as late as possible so that when CO is assigned i already have the marriage certificate with me. if i choose this route, i would have to fill form 1022 and upload it in my application to mention change in my relationship status from engaged to married?
> 
> 2. I add my fiancé as non-migrating dependent and submit my VISA fees for just myself. Later on when i get married i upload document 1436 and pay her visa fees then and upload my marriage certificate and pictures etc etc... ?
> 
> In either case, does she require to have my name endorsed on her NIC Card and Passport? or her original passport would be sufficient enough for this purpose?
> 
> Which route makes more sense in your opinion. I feel by taking first route i can have more straight forward application. What do you guys think?



Anyone..?????


----------



## KeeDa

hussey14 said:


> bhai i m transport engr(233215) my experience is in civil engg construction supervision etc. EA gave me asesmnt undr engg technologst(233914) i applied under engg technolgst. how come my visa be rejected?? as u said "Applied under a wrong ANZSCO"


From what I understand, EA gave you positive assessment for Engg Technologist (233914) and you filed the EOI and later applied for the visa by selecting 233914. Correct?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*KeeDa *is right, in my view as well we should be invited in August Invitation round :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:.





Hope_for_invite said:


> Thanks.. Just like few others I am waiting for very long time for invitation. Hopefully all the backlog 60 pointers should get in next round.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> EOI details: 60 points 2613 Software Engineer
> Submission date: 03/04/2015





KeeDa said:


> Yours is just a few days ahead of Jeeten in the same occupation group. A monthly invitation cycle with twice as much seats on offer should definitely give you both an invite in August. :fingerscrossed:





Hope_for_invite said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here especially Jeetan and Keeda who constantly helps others.
> 
> Can someone please advise on my possibility of getting invite in August round.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> EOI details: 60 points 2613 Software Engineer
> Submission date: 03/04/2015


----------



## mdesilva

Hi Guys,

I asked the same question earlier also but have some doubts. My deadline to submit to visa application is September 6th. But my worry is about my wife's IETLS result. In case if I will not be able to provide her results when the application is submitted, Is it allowed to update the application with her results before the CO is assigned ? I saw somewhere that the application will be locked after the payment has been made. If it's so how can i provide the result ?

Can I give her results even after CO is assigned ? or would CO ask for the payment ? In case if CO ask for the payment, will he accept IELTS results if we have it by that time ?


Regarding my wife's IETLS result.


----------



## KeeDa

mdesilva said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I asked the same question earlier also but have some doubts. My deadline to submit to visa application is September 6th. But my worry is about my wife's IETLS result. In case if I will not be able to provide her results when the application is submitted, Is it allowed to update the application with her results before the CO is assigned ? I saw somewhere that the application will be locked after the payment has been made. If it's so how can i provide the result ?
> 
> Can I give her results even after CO is assigned ? or would CO ask for the payment ? In case if CO ask for the payment, will he accept IELTS results if we have it by that time ?
> 
> 
> Regarding my wife's IETLS result.


I have to rush. Going somewhere. Remind me on Friday if I do not PM you, but this works. I had a PM conversation with a member who was in the same situation and she provided her husbands IELTS afterwards. She had it ready before CO allocation and when CO asked (or maybe before the CO asked), she emailed + uploaded husbands IELTS result to the CO. Partner points were not claimed in her scenario. I hope yours is the same case. I will have to search her PM. Will PM you her ID so that you can clarify it from her directly.


----------



## KeeDa

hussey14 said:


> yes u understood well. now tell


Then why do you say you are 233215? You have assessment for 233914 and you have applied the visa for 233914. That is what matters.

Rejection would have happened if you had assessment for 233215 and applied visa for 233914 (i.e. selected 233914 in the dropdown) and provided assessment letter for 233215. You should rest easy. Nothing to worry for you.


----------



## temiseun

Hi Experts, 

Please can i know which number in my EA assessment will be the reference number on the EOI?
Is it the EA ID or Application ID

Will appreciate your response


----------



## hussey14

well thanks keeda


----------



## alittlehelpneeded

Has anyone received invitation in the 6th July 2015 invitation round as yet?

I am Subclass 189, Occupation 2613, and I submitted EOI on 15th May 2015 with 60 points. When should I expect an invite?

Thanks,


----------



## najamgk

mdesilva said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I asked the same question earlier also but have some doubts. My deadline to submit to visa application is September 6th. But my worry is about my wife's IETLS result. In case if I will not be able to provide her results when the application is submitted, Is it allowed to update the application with her results before the CO is assigned ? I saw somewhere that the application will be locked after the payment has been made. If it's so how can i provide the result ?
> 
> Can I give her results even after CO is assigned ? or would CO ask for the payment ? In case if CO ask for the payment, will he accept IELTS results if we have it by that time ?
> 
> 
> Regarding my wife's IETLS result.


If you are asking for functional English Ielts then you can provide it anytime during your application process. When CO asks for it even you can inform him that you are expecting results but it should be within 28 days when CO asks for it. You can attach document anytime before visa decision but once you submit application and pay fee then application detail cant be changed. Even you put No Ielts for wife in visa application, you can still provide Ielts results to CO later on else he will ask to pay VAC2. This only applies to functional English Ielts and not if you are claiming points for spouse qualification and skill assessment.


----------



## azimcuetcse01

temiseun said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Please can i know which number in my EA assessment will be the reference number on the EOI?
> Is it the EA ID or Application ID
> 
> Will appreciate your response


I had used 7 digit "Person ID" from EA outcome letter while submitting EOI. I heard both Person ID and Application ID are unique. 

BTW, Person ID worked fine for me as I got invitation already.


----------



## azimcuetcse01

alittlehelpneeded said:


> Has anyone received invitation in the 6th July 2015 invitation round as yet?
> 
> I am Subclass 189, Occupation 2613, and I submitted EOI on 15th May 2015 with 60 points. When should I expect an invite?
> 
> Thanks,


Many of us already received invitation in the 6th July 2015 round.


----------



## motoja

Hi again guys,

Received my invite on the last round and am trying to fill up the visa application form. I'm not sure how to answer this question: Usual country of residence. I'm currently in Australia on a temporary work visa. and according to what I read in this forum, I should answer 'Australia' instead of my home country. The thing is, they also asked this question on the EOI and I mistakenly put my home country as my usual residence there. Obviously it's too late to change my EOI now.
What should I do now?


----------



## kannannair

Hi folks., when is the next allocation date..? I have submitted mine 09th july, points 70, electronics engineer.. 

Also, i am planning for a business trip by end August.. What are the documents i would need to get started with my visa launch once eoi recieved.


----------



## gnshprasath

Hello Could you please let me know your points & your date of EOI submission also did u apply as a Anzacode 2613 ? 

Please let me know


----------



## gnshprasath

azimcuetcse01 said:


> alittlehelpneeded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone received invitation in the 6th July 2015 invitation round as yet?
> 
> I am Subclass 189, Occupation 2613, and I submitted EOI on 15th May 2015 with 60 points. When should I expect an invite?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Many of us already received invitation in the 6th July 2015 round.
Click to expand...


Hello Could you please let me know your points & your date of EOI submission also did u apply as a Anzacode 2613 ?


----------



## azimcuetcse01

gnshprasath said:


> Hello Could you please let me know your points & your date of EOI submission also did u apply as a Anzacode 2613 ?


Sorry for mistake,

My code is 2339


----------



## ashima25

Hi Seniors,
Can you please help me by checking my case and predicting my invitation chances for august round. Thank you.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Visa: 189

Occupation: 261312- Developer Programmer

EOI Submitted with 65 Points: 1/July/15

Invited: ???


----------



## Gaut

alittlehelpneeded said:


> Has anyone received invitation in the 6th July 2015 invitation round as yet?
> 
> I am Subclass 189, Occupation 2613, and I submitted EOI on 15th May 2015 with 60 points. When should I expect an invite?
> 
> Thanks,



Hi Mate,

I guess going by the current trends you could expect the invitation during Sept or Oct invitation round. It all depends on how many 65 and above points are ahead of you.

Best regards, Ga.


----------



## desiSydney

Hi

You should get an invite in October if not later.
I submitted on 17 May with 60 points for 261313


----------



## mdesilva

KeeDa said:


> I have to rush. Going somewhere. Remind me on Friday if I do not PM you, but this works. I had a PM conversation with a member who was in the same situation and she provided her husbands IELTS afterwards. She had it ready before CO allocation and when CO asked (or maybe before the CO asked), she emailed + uploaded husbands IELTS result to the CO. Partner points were not claimed in her scenario. I hope yours is the same case. I will have to search her PM. Will PM you her ID so that you can clarify it from her directly.



Yes, in my case also I don't claim points for her. Just functional English. Are you sure that we can give when CO will ask for that ? Or will he ask for the payment even though we have the required result by that time ? Is there a way to get it confirmed for sure, because I don't want to take a risk.

Also, lets say that I get her IETLS results few days after I have made the payment, do I have to wait until CO will be assigned to provide the result ?

Regards


----------



## najamgk

mdesilva said:


> Yes, in my case also I don't claim points for her. Just functional English. Are you sure that we can give when CO will ask for that ? Or will he ask for the payment even though we have the required result by that time ? Is there a way to get it confirmed for sure, because I don't want to take a risk.
> 
> Also, lets say that I get her IETLS results few days after I have made the payment, do I have to wait until CO will be assigned to provide the result ?
> 
> Regards


When you are paying visa fees and when you are expecting ielts result? if you don't want to take any risk then submit ielts results in 4 weeks time after paying your visa fee. Don't delay it further.

Below from DIBP website.

"An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing."


----------



## temiseun

morning experts,

am a little confused as to which of the ID's (EA ID or application ID) i have in my EA outcome letter is to be used for the reference number/receipt number. please advise.


----------



## sun14

Hi

What are my chances for invitation in august if i apply at end of july

Visa: 189

Occupation: 261312- Developer Programmer


----------



## mankush

depends on how many points you have.


----------



## ashima25

Hi Seniors, can you please help :confused2:



ashima25 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> Can you please help me by checking my case and predicting my invitation chances for august round. Thank you.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Visa: 189
> 
> Occupation: 261312- Developer Programmer
> 
> EOI Submitted with 65 Points: 1/July/15
> 
> Invited: ???


----------



## Hope_for_invite

ashima25 said:


> Hi Seniors, can you please help :confused2:


Since you have 60+ points, I believe you have good chance of getting invited in next round ( August).


----------



## Mimi4Au

Hi.. I need a small favor. Can anyone tell me dat ICT security specialist is same as da ICT Security Analyst. When applying for ACT they want us to provide min of 5 jobs that I can apply. But the thing is for most of the ICT Security specialist jobs need a security clearance. Please help me.


----------



## goodtimes

abcmel said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Please if anyone of you can advice what are the chances of getting invitation in August Round.
> Below are my details:
> 
> EOI submitted: 6-July-2015
> Points: 65
> Skill code: 261313
> 
> Many Thanks
> abcmel


With 65 points and cut off date being speculated as end of June, you have excellent chances of getting invitation in August round. I don't see any reason for any doubt in selection of your EOI during August round. 

Cheers!


----------



## yasmeenaaa

any one here mechanical engineer


----------



## mdesilva

najamgk said:


> When you are paying visa fees and when you are expecting ielts result? if you don't want to take any risk then submit ielts results in 4 weeks time after paying your visa fee. Don't delay it further.
> 
> Below from DIBP website.
> 
> "An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing."


@najamgk,

I am planing to apply for visa mid of August and we will get the result also in mid of August, but we are not sure about the result much as my wife does not have enough time to prepare with out 9 months old baby.

So, it would be great if someone can confirm that CO will accept results even after applying for visa (after the payment).


----------



## najamgk

mdesilva said:


> @najamgk,
> 
> I am planing to apply for visa mid of August and we will get the result also in mid of August, but we are not sure about the result much as my wife does not have enough time to prepare with out 9 months old baby.
> 
> So, it would be great if someone can confirm that CO will accept results even after applying for visa (after the payment).


It is confirmed, no need to worry. I have also submitted my wife ielts results after 3 weeks of visa payment.

Once CO is assigned and he asks for the results, he can give you 28 days as well. But I am not sure if you still cannot provide within 28 days then what will happen. It totally depends on CO.

It is very safe to submit functional English result after visa payment.


----------



## mdesilva

najamgk said:


> It is confirmed, no need to worry. I have also submitted my wife ielts results after 3 weeks of visa payment.
> 
> Once CO is assigned and he asks for the results, he can give you 28 days as well. But I am not sure if you still cannot provide within 28 days then what will happen. It totally depends on CO.
> 
> It is very safe to submit functional English result after visa payment.


How did u submit results before CO was assigned ? I meant after the payment.


----------



## najamgk

mdesilva said:


> How did u submit results before CO was assigned ? I meant after the payment.


We can submit/attach any document only after visa payment. You cannot submit any document even your own IELTS before visa payment.

Once you pay for visa then only you can attach your documents and you can attach until your case is finalized.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*There is no reason for concern.*


CO is allocated in around 45-60 days (based on the current TREND) after VISA application is submitted by paying the Fees.

ALSO after CO allocation IF CO requires/finds additional documents/that some documents are missing THEN CO will give you another 28 days to upload those documents. This 28 days deadline may be extended further.


Assuming you submit your VISA application around first week of September, you would have at-least 45 days AFTER that to get your Wife's IELTS result.

*EVEN IF you don't get your Wife's IELTS result by THEN CO* will review your file and give you 28 days to submit English Language proof or Confirm that your are willing to Pay VAC2 payment in absence of Wife's English Language Score.




mdesilva said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I asked the same question earlier also but have some doubts. My deadline to submit to visa application is September 6th. But my worry is about my wife's IETLS result. In case if I will not be able to provide her results when the application is submitted, Is it allowed to update the application with her results before the CO is assigned ? I saw somewhere that the application will be locked after the payment has been made. If it's so how can i provide the result ?
> 
> Can I give her results even after CO is assigned ? or would CO ask for the payment ? In case if CO ask for the payment, will he accept IELTS results if we have it by that time ?
> 
> 
> Regarding my wife's IETLS result.


----------



## mdesilva

najamgk said:


> We can submit/attach any document only after visa payment. You cannot submit any document even your own IELTS before visa payment.
> 
> Once you pay for visa then only you can attach your documents and you can attach until your case is finalized.


Ok. One of my friend told that when the application is filled, it asks for Test Report Form Number, and he said he is not sure about if it is mandatory or not. Do you have any idea about that ?


----------



## najamgk

mdesilva said:


> Ok. One of my friend told that when the application is filled, it asks for Test Report Form Number, and he said he is not sure about if it is mandatory or not. Do you have any idea about that ?


That TRF is for primary/main applicant which I believe is you and your wife is only dependent.


----------



## mdesilva

najamgk said:


> That TRF is for primary/main applicant which I believe is you and your wife is only dependent.


Yes. they are dependents.


----------



## mdesilva

Jeeten#80 said:


> *There is no reason for concern.*
> 
> 
> CO is allocated in around 45-60 days (based on the current TREND) after VISA application is submitted by paying the Fees.
> 
> ALSO after CO allocation IF CO requires/finds additional documents/that some documents are missing THEN CO will give you another 28 days to upload those documents. This 28 days deadline may be extended further.
> 
> 
> Assuming you submit your VISA application around first week of September, you would have at-least 45 days AFTER that to get your Wife's IELTS result.
> 
> *EVEN IF you don't get your Wife's IELTS result by THEN CO* will review your file and give you 28 days to submit English Language proof or Confirm that your are willing to Pay VAC2 payment in absence of Wife's English Language Score.


Thanks a lot Jeeten and najamgk


----------



## azimcuetcse01

najamgk said:


> We can submit/attach any document only after visa payment. You cannot submit any document even your own IELTS before visa payment.
> 
> Once you pay for visa then only you can attach your documents and you can attach until your case is finalized.



I have a query,

after the VISA payment, is it possible to upload documents eventually? I mean, in day1 few docs, day2 few and so on.

If there any time limit for uploading document?


----------



## KeeDa

ashima25 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> Can you please help me by checking my case and predicting my invitation chances for august round. Thank you.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Visa: 189
> 
> Occupation: 261312- Developer Programmer
> 
> EOI Submitted with 65 Points: 1/July/15
> 
> Invited: ???


Will get invited on 03-August.


----------



## KeeDa

azimcuetcse01 said:


> I have a query,
> 
> after the VISA payment, is it possible to upload documents eventually? I mean, in day1 few docs, day2 few and so on.
> 
> If there any time limit for uploading document?


Yes, you can upload as per your convenience. There is no defined time limit. You can upload until CO is allocated, and if she notices something missing, you will be asked to upload those. Assume between 40 to 60 days for CO allocation. So, quite sufficient time to finish uploading all documents.


----------



## azimcuetcse01

KeeDa said:


> Yes, you can upload as per your convenience. There is no defined time limit. You can upload until CO is allocated, and if she notices something missing, you will be asked to upload those. Assume between 40 to 60 days for CO allocation. So, quite sufficient time to finish uploading all documents.


Thank you KeeDa


----------



## hungvn89

I submitted EOI for 189, Occupation 2212 (External Auditor) today with 60 points. Any idea when I should expect an invite?

I know Accountant (2211) ceiling was slashed significant and pro-rata arrangements are in place. Hopefully, things will be faster with External Auditor (2212), as its ceiling was not reached last year and it is now more difficult to get positive skill assessment for this occupation (CPA/CA has just tightened the requirements since July 2015). 

Thanks,


----------



## [email protected]

I have applied for SA nomination.. Though, I have not got the nomination yet..

My wife is expecting in Feb, next year.. and If I get the invite then I would have to apply for visa before that.. In that case, what would I do with the medicals, as I got to know that medical test would fail in case of pregnancy..

If the CO then decides to put my case on hold, which is very likely in this scenario, then I may face a situation where the quota for my occupation is finished and I may not get a grant at all post Feb

Please advise


----------



## KeeDa

[email protected] said:


> I have applied for SA nomination.. Though, I have not got the nomination yet..
> 
> My wife is expecting in Feb, next year.. and If I get the invite then I would have to apply for visa before that.. In that case, what would I do with the medicals, as I got to know that medical test would fail in case of pregnancy..
> 
> If the CO then decides to put my case on hold, which is very likely in this scenario, then I may face a situation where the quota for my occupation is finished and I may not get a grant at all post Feb
> 
> Please advise


You have won the seat once you are invited. Any subsequent changes to your occupation ceiling does not affect you.


----------



## [email protected]

KeeDa said:


> You have won the seat once you are invited. Any subsequent changes to your occupation ceiling does not affect you.


Hi Keeda, Thanks

Do you mean that thought it will delay my case until the baby is born but it would certainly not affect the outcome, and once I am invited, I would definitely get a grant if the documents are in order. ?

Do you suggest, that post getting an invitation, I should go ahead with my Visa Application and then later on inform the CO about the pregnancy once he asks us to submit the medicals

Thanks


----------



## mansikhanna83

Dear Experts,

I dont see any on the Business Analyst in this forum, can you please put some light on the Business Analyst, Has any of the Business Analyst got an invite in the July Round? I have submited my EOI with 60 points on 28th April for Business Analyst 261111, can you please help me understand when can I expect an invitation looking at the current trend. Although my agent has told me that I can expect it in August. 

Can someone help me understand this.

Regards
Mansi Khanna


----------



## sudeepdai

[email protected] said:


> I have applied for SA nomination.. Though, I have not got the nomination yet..
> 
> My wife is expecting in Feb, next year.. and If I get the invite then I would have to apply for visa before that.. In that case, what would I do with the medicals, as I got to know that medical test would fail in case of pregnancy..
> 
> If the CO then decides to put my case on hold, which is very likely in this scenario, then I may face a situation where the quota for my occupation is finished and I may not get a grant at all post Feb
> 
> Please advise


They will come down with a visa looking for you when you have 80 points!

Best of luck anyways!


----------



## [email protected]

sudeepdai said:


> They will come down with a visa looking for you when you have 80 points!
> 
> Best of luck anyways!


Thanks Sudeepdai!!!!!


----------



## KeeDa

[email protected] said:


> Hi Keeda, Thanks
> 
> Do you mean that thought it will delay my case until the baby is born but it would certainly not affect the outcome, and once I am invited, I would definitely get a grant if the documents are in order. ?
> 
> Do you suggest, that post getting an invitation, I should go ahead with my Visa Application and then later on inform the CO about the pregnancy once he asks us to submit the medicals
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you definitely will get the grant irrespective of this situation or your occupation ceiling or your occupation being taken away from the SOL, etc. Once you are invited and have lodged the visa, the outcome is only determined by the other general factors (points test, documentation, medicals, character, verifications, etc).

Yes, post invitation, lodge the visa and inform the CO about the pregnancy so that they can put the case on hold.


----------



## mansikhanna83

mansikhanna83 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I dont see any on the Business Analyst in this forum, can you please put some light on the Business Analyst, Has any of the Business Analyst got an invite in the July Round? I have submited my EOI with 60 points on 28th April for Business Analyst 261111, can you please help me understand when can I expect an invitation looking at the current trend. Although my agent has told me that I can expect it in August.
> 
> Can someone help me understand this.
> 
> Regards
> Mansi Khanna


Can Someone please help me with above?


----------



## Harisingh

mansikhanna83 said:


> Can Someone please help me with above?


Hi Mansikhanna83

I am 261111 business analyst as well , dear.

I have submitted on 20/02/2015 . I have also 55+5( state points) =60 in total .

I don't know how they invite 261111because still 65 pointers getting invitations who lodged in may and june ( i saw few 261111 people they are waiting with 65)

And there are 60 pointers in que from January -feb 2015. And if you have applied in March -April then and based on your Agent says August then I am happy to hear 
But it is questionable how they will invite because every month one round !!

Hopes at best for 60 pointers 🎁


----------



## goodtimes

Harisingh said:


> Hi Mansikhanna83
> 
> I am 261111 business analyst as well , dear.
> 
> I have submitted on 20/02/2015 . I have also 55+5( state points) =60 in total .
> 
> I don't know how they invite 261111because still 65 pointers getting invitations who lodged in may and june ( i saw few 261111 people they are waiting with 65)
> 
> And there are 60 pointers in que from January -feb 2015. And if you have applied in March -April then and based on your Agent says August then I am happy to hear
> But it is questionable how they will invite because every month one round !!
> 
> Hopes at best for 60 pointers 🎁


Agreed, I think you guys have more chances of being invited in September rather than August... and that too only if all 65 pointers get exhausted in August round. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Harisingh

goodtimes said:


> Agreed, I think you guys have more chances of being invited in September rather than August... and that too only if all 65 pointers get exhausted in August round. :fingerscrossed:


Thanks goodtimes for you as well . Hope you get it soon . And even of they proceed in september or octomber then also good because after that even 2015 year will about to finish and again thousands of applicants will add up and new dilema and all merry go round . Things are sure freak us out but keep faith or else improve in PTE A score. So you will stand out with more points or go for direct 189 visa.


----------



## mansikhanna83

Harisingh said:


> Thanks goodtimes for you as well . Hope you get it soon . And even of they proceed in september or octomber then also good because after that even 2015 year will about to finish and again thousands of applicants will add up and new dilema and all merry go round . Things are sure freak us out but keep faith or else improve in PTE A score. So you will stand out with more points or go for direct 189 visa.


Hey I have applied for subclass 189 with 60 points and i was looking at the last year's trend for number of applications . Last year in July they picked total 2500 application and 2500 in August (Total no. of application in Round 1 and Round 2).

This year in july they have picked 2300 and hopefully same no. they will pick in August. So 1 round in a month would not really make a diffference, its just the wait time which has been increased. I have looked at the cut off date for September'14 round 2 was 16 May 2014. which means looking at the previous years trend April will get picked up either in August or in September. But again it will depend how many fresh applications they will get with more than 65 ponts. Keeping my fingers crossed and good luck to all....


----------



## Harisingh

mansikhanna83 said:


> Hey I have applied for subclass 189 with 60 points and i was looking at the last year's trend for number of applications . Last year in July they picked total 2500 application and 2500 in August (Total no. of application in Round 1 and Round 2).
> 
> This year in july they have picked 2300 and hopefully same no. they will pick in August. So 1 round in a month would not really make a diffference, its just the wait time which has been increased. I have looked at the cut off date for September'14 round 2 was 16 May 2014. which means looking at the previous years trend April will get picked up either in August or in September. But again it will depend how many fresh applications they will get with more than 65 ponts. Keeping my fingers crossed and good luck to all....


True .By the way once you get it please update us . Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

Harisingh said:


> Hi Mansikhanna83
> 
> I am 261111 business analyst as well , dear.
> 
> I have submitted on 20/02/2015 . I have also 55+5( state points) =60 in total .
> 
> I don't know how they invite 261111because still 65 pointers getting invitations who lodged in may and june ( i saw few 261111 people they are waiting with 65)
> 
> And there are 60 pointers in que from January -feb 2015. And if you have applied in March -April then and based on your Agent says August then I am happy to hear
> But it is questionable how they will invite because every month one round !!
> 
> Hopes at best for 60 pointers 🎁


It seems you are on SC 190 (55+5). 190 does not follow the regular monthly invitation process. The invitation is only for 189 and 489. 190 invitation can happen at anytime- whenever the sponsoring state invites you.


----------



## Harisingh

KeeDa said:


> It seems you are on SC 190 (55+5). 190 does not follow the regular monthly invitation process. The invitation is only for 189 and 489. 190 invitation can happen at anytime- whenever the sponsoring state invites you.


Well . You are right Keeda . But the thing is that When ?? because 189 is happening every month now . Apart from that that rush from 190 will go to 189 at some point . And there are many of us with 55+5 are waiting for invitation . And NSW intake for feb 2015 was there for 190 visa where thousands of applicants with 60+ have been granted as 190 when they could go for 189 visa because only NSW has opened this era with minimum55+5 eligiblity and max 60+. ( specially for ICT 261111) 

So , there must be backlog in 190 as well. otherwise how things just take place because everyday applicants coming up with more points even in 190 so at some points we 60 pointer aslo need breakthrough . Haha !! Any predictions KEEDA??


----------



## KeeDa

I am not aware of the 190 list/ backlog, but there is a NSW 190 thread which might help understanding which applicants are still waiting. The "when" cannot really be answered. State selection and sponsorship is their own internal process. Even if applicants satisfy the requirement, whom they choose first is entirely upto them- maybe ones with highest points in English, or more work experience, or more EOI points. I really am not sure, but looking into the NSW 190 thread should give you some idea.


----------



## Harisingh

Thanks keeda . Yes no one knows and even on 190 tread where we discussing people comeup with various issues regarding after they get invitations . here, the thing is that on that 190 tread , people who got invited are ofcourse got invitations with high points with IELTS / and work experience . 

Just sharing this , in ICT business analyst - highly qualified/skilled so they always go for high points people . Then few like me will never get that means because no higher score no experience . Then NSW should not ask for lowest point people for ICT 261111. 

I have contected them with mail they came up with old answer and as usal my Eoi Will be there in the system for 2 years . They said we can not say even after 12 weeks time . No ones' fault but what to do accept wait . And skillselect system will auto pick people with more points so skill select will never see low pointers . Just saying man . Let see what will happen.


----------



## KeeDa

Yes, unfortunately, this year onwards, it is going to be long wait times for 60 pointers because 65+ are in abundance these days. Last year, at least before December 2014, someone with 60 points would have to wait 1 or at the most 3 EOI rounds (i.e. between 0.5 to 2 months max) to get invited. Nov-2014 is when PTE scores started to be accepted and number of applicants with higher points has increased ever since.


----------



## Harisingh

KeeDa said:


> Yes, unfortunately, this year onwards, it is going to be long wait times for 60 pointers because 65+ are in abundance these days. Last year, at least before December 2014, someone with 60 points would have to wait 1 or at the most 3 EOI rounds (i.e. between 0.5 to 2 months max) to get invited. Nov-2014 is when PTE scores started to be accepted and number of applicants with higher points has increased ever since.


KEEDA , when i submitted EOI for 190 in skillselect . Do you have any idea about attaching documents while lodge EOI . OR. there is noting to attach when we lodge EOI ? 
It seems Fishy like am i forgetting something like to
Attach docs or have to redirect on 190 nsw link and submit or put my details ?


----------



## KeeDa

As far as the DIBP portion of the 190 EOI is concerned, there is nothing to attach. You just select the 190 option and the state. Apart from this, it is same as 189. Nothing to attach here. Now what else is to be done on the state side (either on their site or by an email to them) is something that I cannot say for sure. But, the state's website page for nomination should have all the details.


----------



## Harisingh

Thanks for double sure man . Haha ! As you when we don't get it we felt something is fishy . 
Allright . Have good weekends &#55356;&#57217;


----------



## nitmanit02

*EOI validity*

Hi Guys,
Could you please let me know what is the validity of EOI after submission.
I submitted my EOI on Feb-2015, however my Victoria SS was rejected, as of now EOI is in submitted state. I am not sure which state I will apply for 190 or general 189 and when? So just wanted to know till what time my EOI will remain valid?

Thanks in advance


----------



## KeeDa

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Could you please let me know what is the validity of EOI after submission.
> I submitted my EOI on Feb-2015, however my Victoria SS was rejected, as of now EOI is in submitted state. I am not sure which state I will apply for 190 or general 189 and when? So just wanted to know till what time my EOI will remain valid?
> 
> Thanks in advance


2 years which IMO is sufficiently long. If your EOI is expiring or being deleted, you will be notified by email in advance by the skillselect system.


----------



## nitmanit02

KeeDa said:


> 2 years which IMO is sufficiently long. If your EOI is expiring or being deleted, you will be notified by email in advance by the skillselect system.


Thanks Keeda as always


----------



## Harisingh

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Could you please let me know what is the validity of EOI after submission.
> I submitted my EOI on Feb-2015, however my Victoria SS was rejected, as of now EOI is in submitted state. I am not sure which state I will apply for 190 or general 189 and when? So just wanted to know till what time my EOI will remain valid?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi bud, well at this moment NSW open for 190 and south australia for 190/489 . Victoria as always open . Canberra will open soon . So make sure you select right state according your total points , IELTS/pte score , and match with state requirements .

Well please check if you can review your Victoria SS. Like why they have rejected after inviting you ??

Good luck ✋


----------



## kamy58

Harisingh said:


> Hi bud, well at this moment NSW open for 190 and south australia for 190/489 . Victoria as always open . Canberra will open soon . So make sure you select right state according your total points , IELTS/pte score , and match with state requirements .
> 
> Well please check if you can review your Victoria SS. Like why they have rejected after inviting you ??
> 
> Good luck ✋


Hi Harisingh,

Please help me understand two points in your post

1) NSW Open-- Has NSW opened nominations for 2015-2016? As per earlier update they said the window be from Feb to Jun 15 but didn't see any update on new window for sending invitations in new financial year
2) What is meant by Victoria SS rejected after inviting? I think once they nominate then you go for visa application. What is meant by "why they have rejected after inviting you ??"


----------



## KeeDa

@kamy- for #2 what he means is that he selected VIC as the state option in his EOI, the state sent him an invitation to apply for the nomination (note: this is different than EOI invitation). He sent them (VIC) the requisite documentation and probably paid up their fees too. VIC then rejected his nomination application and hence his DIBP EOI remains uninvited yet. When it comes to 190, there are 2 steps of invitations (so to speak)- first is the state, and if that goes through and state accepts you, then automatically your DIBP 190 EOI gets invited.


----------



## kamy58

KeeDa said:


> @kamy- for #2 what he means is that he selected VIC as the state option in his EOI, the state sent him an invitation to apply for the nomination (note: this is different than EOI invitation). He sent them (VIC) the requisite documentation and probably paid up their fees too. VIC then rejected his nomination application and hence his DIBP EOI remains uninvited yet. When it comes to 190, there are 2 steps of invitations (so to speak)- first is the state, and if that goes through and state accepts you, then automatically your DIBP 190 EOI gets invited.


Thanks KeeDa for trying to help here but the process mentioned above is true for NSW while for Vic it's a different process

Step1-- Fill the Victoria Nomination request application
Step2)-- They review and sends approval/rejection
Step3)-- If you already filled a EOI along with Step 1 and provided the EOI number in Step 1 itself then they would send EOI invitation at the approval of nomination request
Else they would ask you to create an EOI within four months and send this back to Victoria and they will send EOI invitation


----------



## KeeDa

kamy58 said:


> Thanks KeeDa for trying to help here but the process mentioned above is true for NSW while for Vic it's a different process
> 
> Step1-- Fill the Victoria Nomination request application
> Step2)-- They review and sends approval/rejection
> Step3)-- If you already filled a EOI along with Step 1 and provided the EOI number in Step 1 itself then they would send EOI invitation at the approval of nomination request
> Else they would ask you to create an EOI within four months and send this back to Victoria and they will send EOI invitation


Oh, okay. NSW used to be the same, but earlier this year they changed it such that it all happens mostly within the EOI. I thought VIC had changed too. So, the OP was rejected at Step2 then. Is any money involved at this stage? And is it gone for good if rejected?


----------



## kamy58

KeeDa said:


> Oh, okay. NSW used to be the same, but earlier this year they changed it such that it all happens mostly within the EOI. I thought VIC had changed too. So, the OP was rejected at Step2 then. Is any money involved at this stage? And is it gone for good if rejected?


 No money involved, they do not charge for nomination application


----------



## athar.dcsian

State Sponsorship (let's say NSW SS) - is this the automatic process of sending invitation and then approval (based on defined criteria) OR Case Officer gets involved at any step who reviews the application individually before approval. 

Does anyone know how it works?


----------



## kamy58

athar.dcsian said:


> State Sponsorship (let's say NSW SS) - is this the automatic process of sending invitation and then approval (based on defined criteria) OR Case Officer gets involved at any step who reviews the application individually before approval.
> 
> Does anyone know how it works?


State sponsorship applications are reviewed and then invited(So they are manual and subjective).

However, NSW invitation is two stage invitation process (NSW invites to apply--> Reviews the application--> Send EOI invite
1st NSW invitation-- selected based on a tangible criteria(POINTS-->Language-->Experience--> Date)
2nd sate invitation is manual and subjective like other states


----------



## athar.dcsian

kamy58 said:


> State sponsorship applications are reviewed and then invited(So they are manual and subjective).
> 
> However, NSW invitation is two stage invitation process (NSW invites to apply--> Reviews the application--> Send EOI invite
> 1st NSW invitation-- selected based on a tangible criteria(POINTS-->Language-->Experience--> Date)
> 2nd sate invitation is manual and subjective like other states


Yeah it makes sense that 1st step should be automated otherwise how would they evaluate 1000s of applications manually. Once, it's shortlisted (after fee submission) then COs can review case by case and send approval.

Thanks for feedback. 

Just for curiosity, I am coming up with one more question. Let's say someone got NSW approval (and visa 190 invite) but didn't proceed. After 2 months, EOI will become active again for NSW selection (as 190 is already selected). Will the applicant required to restart NSW process again? Will NSW again send him invitation and ask to pay fees to get another approval? How will it work in that scenario?


----------



## kamy58

athar.dcsian said:


> Yeah it makes sense that 1st step should be automated otherwise how would they evaluate 1000s of applications manually. Once, it's shortlisted (after fee submission) then COs can review case by case and send approval.
> 
> Thanks for feedback.
> 
> Just for curiosity, I am coming up with one more question. Let's say someone got NSW approval (and visa 190 invite) but didn't proceed. After 2 months, EOI will become active again for NSW selection (as 190 is already selected). Will the applicant required to restart NSW process again? Will NSW again send him invitation and ask to pay fees to get another approval? How will it work in that scenario?


Yes, you would have to start all over again. Also, they don't even consider your earlier EOI for NSW invitation, they need you to create new EOI all together to go through the whole process


----------



## athar.dcsian

kamy58 said:


> Yes, you would have to start all over again. Also, they don't even consider your earlier EOI for NSW invitation, they need you to create new EOI all together to go through the whole process


Oh that's the case. Can you please share some reference from NSW website quoting above information. 
I never heard about such information earlier.
Thanks


----------



## kamy58

athar.dcsian said:


> Oh that's the case. Can you please share some reference from NSW website quoting above information.
> I never heard about such information earlier.
> Thanks


Inviting You to Apply - Live & Work in New South Wales

*NSW has limited the number of invitations to one per EOI. If you are invited but do not take up your invitation you will need to submit a new EOI in SkillSelect in order to be considered for a further invitation.*


----------



## sumanth1627

I reckon it was two nsw invitations per EOI earlier. 
Neva know when they updated this.


----------



## MeForOz

Hello,

Just a small query:

I have 60 points without state sponsorship for assessed occupation of Production Manager(Manufacturing) (Code: 133512)

Can I apply for 189 visa or I have to necessarily go for 190 visa?

I wish to relocate to Western Australia

Regards


----------



## MeForOz

Hello all,

Just to add to above information, I have 3+ years of experience in same occupation and have scored 7+ in IELTS in each band.

Regards


----------



## kamy58

sumanth1627 said:


> I reckon it was two nsw invitations per EOI earlier.
> Neva know when they updated this.


I am seeing for some time, probably they updated this in February while starting 2015 invitations


----------



## athar.dcsian

kamy58 said:


> I am seeing for some time, probably they updated this in February while starting 2015 invitations


It's confusing on NSW own website 


http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...ion-190/inviting-you-to-apply/faq-invitations

Question#2 says
NSW has limited the number of invitations to ONE per EOI.

Question#5 says
NSW has limited the number of invitations to TWO per EOI.


----------



## goodtimes

MeForOz said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just to add to above information, I have 3+ years of experience in same occupation and have scored 7+ in IELTS in each band.
> 
> Regards


Hi, 

Australia requires 3,582 Production Managers at the country-wide level (i.e visa 189). Check the numbers at the occupation list here: http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/...ing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL

However, these are Production Managers in Mining and unfortunately not in Manufacturing. So it seems you won't be able to apply for 189 visa if you are assessed for occupation code 133512.

In order to know if you can apply for 190 visa, you will have to visit individual states migration website and check the state level occupation list to find out if the list contains Production Managers in Manufacturing. For example there is a high demand for PM in Manufacturing in South Australia: http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skil...on-lists#7d844bff-796d-4618-992d-c1149c3ac479

Update: For 133512, limited number of nominations are available in Western Australia as well: http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/services/skilled-migration-wa/occupations-in-demand 

I hope that this helps. All the best!


----------



## KeeDa

MeForOz said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just a small query:
> 
> I have 60 points without state sponsorship for assessed occupation of Production Manager(Manufacturing) (Code: 133512)
> 
> Can I apply for 189 visa or I have to necessarily go for 190 visa?
> 
> I wish to relocate to Western Australia
> 
> Regards


*https://www.anzscosearch.com/* shows that your occupation is only on the CSOL (and not on SOL). So 189 is not an option for you.


----------



## MeForOz

goodtimes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Australia requires 3,582 Production Managers at the country-wide level (i.e visa 189). Check the numbers at the occupation list here: Skilled Occupations List (SOL)
> 
> However, these are Production Managers in Mining and unfortunately not in Manufacturing. So it seems you won't be able to apply for 189 visa if you are assessed for occupation code 133512.
> 
> In order to know if you can apply for 190 visa, you will have to visit individual states migration website and check the state level occupation list to find out if the list contains Production Managers in Manufacturing. For example there is a high demand for PM in Manufacturing in South Australia: State Nominated Occupation Lists
> 
> Update: For 133512, limited number of nominations are available in Western Australia as well: Migration WA - Occupations in demand
> 
> I hope that this helps. All the best!



Thanks Goodtimes for your response


----------



## temiseun

Hello Experts,

I just want to appreciate all who have assisted me in the EOI form filling and queries. I submitted today with 60points and am hopeful to get invited in the next round. kindly advise on what i should do in the interim. so i don't get into a loop when i get invited?

thanks.


----------



## amitkal

Hi,

I have a question,

I applied for 189 with 60 points in 2613 (Software engineer) at the end of May 2015. Looking at the current situation it seems like i might not get invite till october or november. I was looking for ways to improve my score and i can do that by,

1. Give IELTS/PTE again and score 8 in all sections.
2. Apply for VIC state sponsorship and then 190 with 65 points.
3. Claim 5 points for partner skills. (This is most expensive option of all so dont want to go for this)

I feel like i should go for #1 but there is no guarantee that i will get what i want. And, I am not sure about the time required for #2. 

Can someone give some suggestion and also provide on timeline for visa 190 and time required to get invite from Vic?


----------



## jelli-kallu

amitkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question,
> 
> I applied for 189 with 60 points in 2613 (Software engineer) at the end of May 2015. Looking at the current situation it seems like i might not get invite till october or november. I was looking for ways to improve my score and i can do that by,
> 
> 1. Give IELTS/PTE again and score 8 in all sections.
> 2. Apply for VIC state sponsorship and then 190 with 65 points.
> 3. Claim 5 points for partner skills. (This is most expensive option of all so dont want to go for this)
> 
> I feel like i should go for #1 but there is no guarantee that i will get what i want. And, I am not sure about the time required for #2.
> 
> Can someone give some suggestion and also provide on timeline for visa 190 and time required to get invite from Vic?


Go for increasing your points thru ielts or PTE. With 70 points you can easily get an invite in the very next round. You can plan for 2 and 3 appropriately..


----------



## kamy58

amitkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question,
> 
> I applied for 189 with 60 points in 2613 (Software engineer) at the end of May 2015. Looking at the current situation it seems like i might not get invite till october or november. I was looking for ways to improve my score and i can do that by,
> 
> 1. Give IELTS/PTE again and score 8 in all sections.
> 2. Apply for VIC state sponsorship and then 190 with 65 points.
> 3. Claim 5 points for partner skills. (This is most expensive option of all so dont want to go for this)
> 
> I feel like i should go for #1 but there is no guarantee that i will get what i want. And, I am not sure about the time required for #2.
> 
> Can someone give some suggestion and also provide on timeline for visa 190 and time required to get invite from Vic?


Submit the State Sponsorship application and also schedule exam in parallel, so that you have alternatives available and not stuck with one option


----------



## al10

Hello experts,

I submitted my EOI today, 12/07/2015, with 60 points, as Industrial Engineer ANZSCO 233511.

Any chance to be invited in August or September?
The point is that I will lose 5 points for age after September..

Thanks !!


----------



## kanavsharma

*EOI points*

Hi,
I Submitted my EOI few days back with below statics for code 261313 (subclass 189)
Age 28 - 30 point
Btech - 15 points
PTE - 10 Points
6 years software experience - 10 points.

So total points claimed by is 65.
But then got to know from one of my friend that for Indian experience 2 years are to be deducted. So in this manner I can claim for 4 years of experience and 5 points only and this will make my total 60 points.
Now the queries I have is
1) Is the information true? 
2) If yes who will deduct those points and at what stage?
3) Is it that I should have added experience as 4 years while submitting by EOI? This sounds odd though, which year I will miss  :noidea:
confused.

Thanks and Regards
Kanav


----------



## abcmel

kanavsharma said:


> Hi,
> I Submitted my EOI few days back with below statics for code 261313 (subclass 189)
> Age 28 - 30 point
> Btech - 15 points
> PTE - 10 Points
> 6 years software experience - 10 points.
> 
> So total points claimed by is 65.
> But then got to know from one of my friend that for Indian experience 2 years are to be deducted. So in this manner I can claim for 4 years of experience and 5 points only and this will make my total 60 points.
> Now the queries I have is
> 1) Is the information true?
> 2) If yes who will deduct those points and at what stage?
> 3) Is it that I should have added experience as 4 years while submitting by EOI? This sounds odd though, which year I will miss  :noidea:
> confused.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> Kanav




1 Yes True

2. ACS will deduct, when you apply to approve your exp and degree.

3. You should have done your ACS before applying EOI.

This is wat i can say, i am also new may be experts can help more on this.


----------



## abcmel

I have few queries regarding PCC from VFS Global:

1) If we (I and my wife) apply for PCC in this week through VFS GLOBAL then what are the chances to receive the PCC and Passport before mid of August, since we are planning to travel to India in mid of August. What if we did not receive PCC and Passport by mid of August? In what case it takes more than 1-2 weeks?

2) Can we get PCC from INDIA (passport office ) as we are travelling to INDIA, and then we lodge our PR application once we are back to Australia. But in this case also we are in INDIA for two weeks(15th August to 30th August) only so how long the process of PCC takes in INDIA?.

3) As I need PCC from Australia (living here for more than 12 months) as well, so do we need to get PCC from Australia first and then only we can apply for PCC from VFS global?. Or we can apply for PCC from VFS global regardless of we have done PCC from Australia or not.

As in PCC process we need to submit our passport and then we cannot travel, until we receive. I do not want to delay the process and would like to apply for PCC ASAP.

Please help.

Thanks
abcmel


----------



## psirimalla

*second EOI*

I have currently submitted under 189 the Date of effect is June 18, 2015. I would like to lodge another EOI under 190, if I do so does it affect my Date of Effect?


----------



## [email protected]

Guys!!!.. This is the first time that I am hearing, that an accessing authority would deduct 2 years of work experience because you worked offshore..This seems bizarre and I seriously doubt if it is true.. My assessment report from Vetassess doesn't say anything like that..

My next question would be that if it is True, is it true for only certain occupations or true for all offshore experience, no matter what occupation..?

Keeda and Jeeten : Please throw some light on this if you guys are aware of any such thing..


----------



## kanavsharma

My ACS is done.

It is mentioned like this in it:
"Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Technology from Punjab Technical University completed May 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after June 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
"

My actual job date is 27/06/2009 to present. But since it is mentioned <b>employment after June 2011 is considered to equate to work</b>, should i update my eoi to from 2011 ?

please help :confused2:





abcmel said:


> 1 Yes True
> 
> 2. ACS will deduct, when you apply to approve your exp and degree.
> 
> 3. You should have done your ACS before applying EOI.
> 
> This is wat i can say, i am also new may be experts can help more on this.


----------



## arun32

I don't think so


----------



## arun32

Sorry I tried to post in another thread


----------



## KeeDa

[email protected] said:


> Guys!!!.. This is the first time that I am hearing, that an accessing authority would deduct 2 years of work experience because you worked offshore..This seems bizarre and I seriously doubt if it is true.. My assessment report from Vetassess doesn't say anything like that..
> 
> My next question would be that if it is True, is it true for only certain occupations or true for all offshore experience, no matter what occupation..?
> 
> Keeda and Jeeten : Please throw some light on this if you guys are aware of any such thing..


We both are not aware of VETASSESS. Maybe VETASSESS does not deduct, but ACS surely does if your qualification is non-Australian. The deduction is towards meeting the skilled criteria. Your education just gives you a qualified title. It is those 2, 4, 6 or 8 years of work experience in the occupation that makes you skilled.


----------



## KeeDa

kanavsharma said:


> My ACS is done.
> 
> It is mentioned like this in it:
> "Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Technology from Punjab Technical University completed May 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after June 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> "
> 
> My actual job date is 27/06/2009 to present. But since it is mentioned <b>employment after June 2011 is considered to equate to work</b>, should i update my eoi to from 2011 ?
> 
> please help :confused2:


If not already edited, then yes, edit your EOI and mark only experience after June-2011 as "relevant" an all the earlier one before this period as "not relevant". There is a drop-down option to mark as such.


----------



## al10

al10 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I submitted my EOI today, 12/07/2015, with 60 points, as Industrial Engineer ANZSCO 233511.
> 
> Any chance to be invited in August or September?
> The point is that I will lose 5 points for age after September..
> 
> Thanks !!



I'm sorry to hassle guys, but has anyone got any idea about my hope to get the invitation within September?

I would like to hear some expert's opinion..


----------



## kanavsharma

Thankss a lot but where is the dropdown ? I clicked on update eoi and moved to experience section, here I have the option to delete but can't see the drop down..






KeeDa said:


> If not already edited, then yes, edit your EOI and mark only experience after June-2011 as "relevant" an all the earlier one before this period as "not relevant". There is a drop-down option to mark as such.


----------



## arun32

Hi guys,

Am planning to submit my eoi tomorrow for 261313, 190 NSW with 65 points, any idea when I will get invite

Thanks in advance


----------



## KeeDa

kanavsharma said:


> Thankss a lot but where is the dropdown ? I clicked on update eoi and moved to experience section, here I have the option to delete but can't see the drop down..


I see the Edit button right above the Delete button.


----------



## KeeDa

arun32 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Am planning to submit my eoi tomorrow for 261313, 190 NSW with 65 points, any idea when I will get invite
> 
> Thanks in advance


Invitation for 190 would be when the sponsoring state approves your nomination application.


----------



## kanavsharma

yes it is there, and clicking on that open up a pop-up and there is a checkbox 

"is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" options are yes-no.

should I mark it 'No' for my first occupation??

this is how it is marked as irrelevant?

this is what mentioned in help section
"For Points Tested visas:
By selecting ‘yes’ to this question the client will be awarded points as the client is claiming this skilled employment is related to their nominated occupation, or is closely related.

Skilled employment can also be in a closely related occupation. Any periods of employment in a closely related occupation must be undertaken at the relevant skill level of the nominated occupation. This means employment that the client claims to be ‘closely related’ to the nominated occupation must be:
in the same Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO) Unit Group, or
consistent with a plausible career advancement pathway.
Generally, all unit groups are at one skill level. For example, if an applicant’s nominated occupation is Analyst Programmer (261311) the applicant can include skilled employment in occupations within the same unit group even if the occupation is not on the same skilled occupation list, for the purpose of points.

Skilled employment may also include career advancement and would usually take the form of promotion to a senior role or higher level that relates to their field of expertise and incorporates greater responsibility. For example - Over a 10 year period an accountant or engineer may advance in their career to a chief accountant or chief engineer or a chief executive officer. This type of career advancement may occur outside of the 4 digit ANZSCO unit group but can be considered to be closely related where it follows a well-established path for career advancement."




KeeDa said:


> I see the Edit button right above the Delete button.


----------



## athar.dcsian

psirimalla said:


> I have currently submitted under 189 the Date of effect is June 18, 2015. I would like to lodge another EOI under 190, if I do so does it affect my Date of Effect?


For sure, it won't.


----------



## KeeDa

kanavsharma said:


> yes it is there, and clicking on that open up a pop-up and there is a checkbox
> 
> "is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" options are yes-no.
> 
> should I mark it 'No' for my first occupation??
> 
> this is how it is marked as irrelevant?
> 
> this is what mentioned in help section
> "For Points Tested visas:
> By selecting ‘yes’ to this question the client will be awarded points as the client is claiming this skilled employment is related to their nominated occupation, or is closely related.
> 
> Skilled employment can also be in a closely related occupation. Any periods of employment in a closely related occupation must be undertaken at the relevant skill level of the nominated occupation. This means employment that the client claims to be ‘closely related’ to the nominated occupation must be:
> in the same Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO) Unit Group, or
> consistent with a plausible career advancement pathway.
> Generally, all unit groups are at one skill level. For example, if an applicant’s nominated occupation is Analyst Programmer (261311) the applicant can include skilled employment in occupations within the same unit group even if the occupation is not on the same skilled occupation list, for the purpose of points.
> 
> Skilled employment may also include career advancement and would usually take the form of promotion to a senior role or higher level that relates to their field of expertise and incorporates greater responsibility. For example - Over a 10 year period an accountant or engineer may advance in their career to a chief accountant or chief engineer or a chief executive officer. This type of career advancement may occur outside of the 4 digit ANZSCO unit group but can be considered to be closely related where it follows a well-established path for career advancement."


Here is what I suggest you do:
Edit the first employment and mark it as not-relevant. Yes, that checkbox. I think, during my days it was a drop-down.
Edit the current second row and change its start date to 01-Jul-2011. Keep it as relevant.
Add another row for SSD (Level 1) 14-06-2011 till 30-06-2011 and mark it as not-relevant.

Thus, in effect, you would mark all your employment until June-2011 as not-relevant and everything after that as relevant because your ACS outcome that says "_The following employment after June 2011 is considered to equate to..._" is essentially asking you to do so.


----------



## nabajitsaikia

*NSW SS Query*



sepid said:


> 60 points Chemical Engineer, EOI submitted on 01.05.15 but even after three weeks I did not get invited on 22 May.


Hello mate,

Just wandering, which visa subclass you applied? 190/189???

Thanks

Nabajit


----------



## kamy58

Any idea, how much Medicals for 189/190 cost in India and are there any specific centers we have to go?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Following is the approximate Cost for health examinations:*

For Adult - INR 3000 to 4000/-

For Children - INR 2000/-


*Panel physician for Health examinations in INDIA*




kamy58 said:


> Any idea, how much Medicals for 189/190 cost in India and are there any specific centers we have to go?


----------



## Jeeten#80

*NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*


Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.

INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.




arun32 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Am planning to submit my eoi tomorrow for 261313, 190 NSW with 65 points, any idea when I will get invite
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## arun32

Thank you jeetan, am gonna apply for 190 tomorrow ,anyway 189 is still waiting.no harm in applying for both


----------



## kp.jyothish

Hi All,
I have submitted EOI on 1stJune 2015 under visa class 189. Is it possible me to include 190 (State Nominated) in the same EOI .

Regards
Jyothish


----------



## alittlehelpneeded

Gaut said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I guess going by the current trends you could expect the invitation during Sept or Oct invitation round. It all depends on how many 65 and above points are ahead of you.
> 
> Best regards, Ga.





desiSydney said:


> Hi
> 
> You should get an invite in October if not later.
> I submitted on 17 May with 60 points for 261313


Thanks guys!


----------



## athar.dcsian

kp.jyothish said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted EOI on 1stJune 2015 under visa class 189. Is it possible me to include 190 (State Nominated) in the same EOI .
> 
> Regards
> Jyothish


Yes you can in same EOI but recommendation is to do it separately in new EOI. The reason is once you get visa 190 invitation your EOI will be freezed for next 60 days and it won't be considered for 189 rounds even if you are under cut off. So, 2 separate EOI for 189 and 190 will keep both options open at same time.


----------



## kp.jyothish

thanks Athar!


----------



## temiseun

athar.dcsian said:


> Yes you can in same EOI but recommendation is to do it separately in new EOI. The reason is once you get visa 190 invitation your EOI will be freezed for next 60 days and it won't be considered for 189 rounds even if you are under cut off. So, 2 separate EOI for 189 and 190 will keep both options open at same time.


thanks for the useful information, i submitted eoi for 189 yesterday, i will proceed with submission for 190 as well.


----------



## rtk

Hi Guys,

I have an EOI scenario similar to the one kanavsharma has mentioned. 

ACS has reduced 4 years from my experience(2006-2010) because of my Electronics background. ACS letter mentioned that employment after Sept 2010 can be considered for migration purposes. Hence I filled EOI with experience only from 1st Oct 2010 and did not mention about the experience from 2006 to 2010.
Should I update EOI to add 2006 to 2010 experience and keep it irrelevant or EOI can be filled with only the relevant experience?Suggestions please...


----------



## Pommie

rtk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have an EOI scenario similar to the one kanavsharma has mentioned.
> 
> ACS has reduced 4 years from my experience(2006-2010) because of my Electronics background. ACS letter mentioned that employment after Sept 2010 can be considered for migration purposes. Hence I filled EOI with experience only from 1st Oct 2010 and did not mention about the experience from 2006 to 2010.
> Should I update EOI to add 2006 to 2010 experience and keep it irrelevant or EOI can be filled with only the relevant experience?Suggestions please...



Only complete your EOI with the experience received via your skill select (ACS) accreditation, otherwise your invitation will be rejected after you get an invite....


----------



## temiseun

hi experts,

just wondering do we need to include secondary school education in the eoi? my EA assessment only mentioned my bachelor and masters degree


----------



## Pommie

temiseun said:


> hi experts,
> 
> just wondering do we need to include secondary school education in the eoi? my EA assessment only mentioned my bachelor and masters degree


Hi

No - there is no need for secondary school info on the EOI.... although you do need this on Form 80....


----------



## al10

Dear experts, 

Any idea of the invitation time for industrial engineers 233511who have submitted the EOI in these days? 

Thanks


----------



## temiseun

Pommie said:


> Hi
> 
> No - there is no need for secondary school info on the EOI.... although you do need this on Form 80....


thanks for the quick response. please do you know how long it takes to get invited on subclass 190, and what is the difference between this and 189? are there restrictions?


----------



## kanavsharma

Thanks a lot KeeDa, I have done the same. with 60 pts now, i think i will have to wait till sept /oct :juggle:

Regards
Kanav



KeeDa said:


> Here is what I suggest you do:
> Edit the first employment and mark it as not-relevant. Yes, that checkbox. I think, during my days it was a drop-down.
> Edit the current second row and change its start date to 01-Jul-2011. Keep it as relevant.
> Add another row for SSD (Level 1) 14-06-2011 till 30-06-2011 and mark it as not-relevant.
> 
> Thus, in effect, you would mark all your employment until June-2011 as not-relevant and everything after that as relevant because your ACS outcome that says "_The following employment after June 2011 is considered to equate to..._" is essentially asking you to do so.


----------



## Akon

Any updates with the nsw 190 invitations, havent heard anything lately ??


----------



## PrettyWell123

*ICT 2611--65pts*

applied on 10th of July as 65pts, 2611, will be 25 years old on 22nd of august, so after 22nd of august will turn into 70pts, wondering is there any chance i could make it into august round? or 70pts into september round? coz those two rounds are my last chance, my skill assessment is expiring on 4th of October..... so worried....


----------



## goodtimes

PrettyWell123 said:


> applied on 10th of July as 65pts, 2611, will be 25 years old on 22nd of august, so after 22nd of august will turn into 70pts, wondering is there any chance i could make it into august round? or 70pts into september round? coz those two rounds are my last chance, my skill assessment is expiring on 4th of October..... so worried....


Don't worry, if you have 65 points, then selection of your EOI is quite possible for August round. The selection of EOI is almost 100 percent sure for September round with 70 points.

All the best!


----------



## sudeepdai

Heyy

There was a 60 pointer Civil engineer invited in the July round. He submitted EOI in June 28th. 

Does that mean that there are less 65 pointers in my occupation lists?
Would it be possible to get invited in the August round for me?

Cheers!


----------



## spark92

I submitted my EOI today. 60 pts Software Engineer (261313)
Just wondering, it asks precise dates for some things, like finish date of university. I have a few documents that they state different dates. I used the earliest one, would that be a problem?


----------



## goodtimes

sudeepdai said:


> Heyy
> 
> There was a 60 pointer Civil engineer invited in the July round. He submitted EOI in June 28th.
> 
> Does that mean that there are less 65 pointers in my occupation lists?
> Would it be possible to get invited in the August round for me?
> 
> Cheers!


Hi,

First of all congratulations on your PTE score! To answer your question - Australia has a good demand for Civil Engineers, however there are very few Civil Engineers applying to Australia for migration. The occupation ceiling for Civil Engineers for last year was 2850, only 1112 seats were filled (only about 40 percent ). The average invites for Civil Engineers sent during the year 2014-15 were 100 invites per month. This easily accommodated all the applicants of all points score 60 or 60+.

I imagine same will be the case this year i.e. Civil Engineers can expect to receive the invite in every next month's round irrespective of your points score (of course you must satisfy the required criteria of being invited i.e. minimum 60 points).

So, yes, you should receive the invite next month!

I hope this helps. Cheers!


----------



## spark92

After submitting EOI what can I do to fasten the process after the invitation? I'll get my police checks done, I guess I can't do the health?


----------



## al10

goodtimes said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all congratulations on your PTE score! To answer your question - Australia has a good demand for Civil Engineers, however there are very few Civil Engineers applying to Australia for migration. The occupation ceiling for Civil Engineers for last year was 2850, only 1112 seats were filled (only about 40 percent ). The average invites for Civil Engineers sent during the year 2014-15 were 100 invites per month. This easily accommodated all the applicants of all points score 60 or 60+.
> 
> I imagine same will be the case this year i.e. Civil Engineers can expect to receive the invite in every next month's round irrespective of your points score (of course you must satisfy the required criteria of being invited i.e. minimum 60 points).
> 
> So, yes, you should receive the invite next month!
> 
> I hope this helps. Cheers!


Hello guys,

any idea about industrial engineers?
I submitted my EOI on 12/07/2015 with 60 points..


----------



## ibfij

that totally depends on your claimed points for eoi and how much time does police clearance certificate takes in your country... I would suggest to wait for the invite and then apply for it must-visit-by date is dependent on the expiry of either PCC or health check (1 year for both)



spark92 said:


> After submitting EOI what can I do to fasten the process after the invitation? I'll get my police checks done, I guess I can't do the health?


----------



## sudeepdai

goodtimes said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all congratulations on your PTE score! To answer your question - Australia has a good demand for Civil Engineers, however there are very few Civil Engineers applying to Australia for migration. The occupation ceiling for Civil Engineers for last year was 2850, only 1112 seats were filled (only about 40 percent ). The average invites for Civil Engineers sent during the year 2014-15 were 100 invites per month. This easily accommodated all the applicants of all points score 60 or 60+.
> 
> I imagine same will be the case this year i.e. Civil Engineers can expect to receive the invite in every next month's round irrespective of your points score (of course you must satisfy the required criteria of being invited i.e. minimum 60 points).
> 
> So, yes, you should receive the invite next month!
> 
> I hope this helps. Cheers!


Heyy 
Thanks a lot. 

Yes, I do not see many Civil Engineers in the forums as well. I dont think there are many of us here, which is a good and a bad thing. Good that there is less competition and bad that there need to be more of us to interact and get the doubts cleared. 

Hopeful to receive invite in Aug. If not, wake me up when september ends


----------



## spark92

ibfij said:


> that totally depends on your claimed points for eoi and how much time does police clearance certificate takes in your country... I would suggest to wait for the invite and then apply for it must-visit-by date is dependent on the expiry of either PCC or health check (1 year for both)


The problem is I'm already in Australia, so I need both PCC from my home country and Australia. Last time I ordered it took about 2-3 weeks to come for both.

For health check I guess I have to wait till I get the invitation.


----------



## goodtimes

spark92 said:


> The problem is I'm already in Australia, so I need both PCC from my home country and Australia. Last time I ordered it took about 2-3 weeks to come for both.
> 
> For health check I guess I have to wait till I get the invitation.


Hi,

Provided you are expecting the invite soon, I would suggest you to get the PCC from home as it might take time to get it from home country. I guess you can do health and PCC (OZ) from Australia once you get the invite as you are onshore. 

I lived in France for quite some time, so I need PCC from France and I already obtained it though I haven't yet received the invite (expecting to get it in August.)

I hope it helps. Cheers!


----------



## Raghunan

amitkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question,
> 
> I applied for 189 with 60 points in 2613 (Software engineer) at the end of May 2015. Looking at the current situation it seems like i might not get invite till october or november. I was looking for ways to improve my score and i can do that by,
> 
> 1. Give IELTS/PTE again and score 8 in all sections.
> 2. Apply for VIC state sponsorship and then 190 with 65 points.
> 3. Claim 5 points for partner skills. (This is most expensive option of all so dont want to go for this)
> 
> I feel like i should go for #1 but there is no guarantee that i will get what i want. And, I am not sure about the time required for #2.
> 
> Can someone give some suggestion and also provide on timeline for visa 190 and time required to get invite from Vic?



I have a suggestion for you. If for any reason you are going for option-2, then raise one more EOI, instead of updating your present one.


----------



## Raghunan

abcmel said:


> I have few queries regarding PCC from VFS Global:
> 
> 1) If we (I and my wife) apply for PCC in this week through VFS GLOBAL then what are the chances to receive the PCC and Passport before mid of August, since we are planning to travel to India in mid of August. What if we did not receive PCC and Passport by mid of August? In what case it takes more than 1-2 weeks?
> 
> 2) Can we get PCC from INDIA (passport office ) as we are travelling to INDIA, and then we lodge our PR application once we are back to Australia. But in this case also we are in INDIA for two weeks(15th August to 30th August) only so how long the process of PCC takes in INDIA?.
> 
> 3) As I need PCC from Australia (living here for more than 12 months) as well, so do we need to get PCC from Australia first and then only we can apply for PCC from VFS global?. Or we can apply for PCC from VFS global regardless of we have done PCC from Australia or not.
> 
> As in PCC process we need to submit our passport and then we cannot travel, until we receive. I do not want to delay the process and would like to apply for PCC ASAP.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks
> abcmel


If you are traveling around mid of Aug(15th), then applying today would most probably will get your passport and PCC back by 15th Aug as you have 5 weeks.

VFS usually takes 3-4 weeks but you never know. Its better you come back from India and then apply for Aus PCC and Indian PCC together. I think for applying Aus PCC, you need not handover your passport to them. So you can do it parallel.

Going through VFS from Aus for Indian PCC is better option IMO instead of applying it in India. Also opt for "Collecting in Person" rather than "Courier Option"


----------



## spark92

BTW how do we now that we get invitation? Do they call us or do we get e-mail or do we have to constantly check their web site?


----------



## ibfij

you get an email at your specified email ID



spark92 said:


> BTW how do we now that we get invitation? Do they call us or do we get e-mail or do we have to constantly check their web site?


----------



## Jeeten#80

No harm in applying for 190 in the same EOI.


You may also chose submit a NEW EOI for 190, so that 189 and 190 EOI's are independent.




kp.jyothish said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted EOI on 1stJune 2015 under visa class 189. Is it possible me to include 190 (State Nominated) in the same EOI .
> 
> Regards
> Jyothish


----------



## temiseun

Hi Experts,

please when is the next invitation round? what are the chances for 263312?


----------



## nap123

Hello,

Did anyone get invite for 489 (family sponsored) visa in 2613 code in last round (6th July). if yes, please let me know.


----------



## Tony10

Hello guys! Does anyone know what was the time delay between the draw and updating the website on the previous draws?
And any idea whether 60 points people were selected on the 6th july draw or not? 

Cheers!


----------



## Jeeten#80

The NEXT Invitation round might be conducted on 3rd August 2015 (First Monday of the month), considering 6th July was the First Month of that month.


The EXACT date will be updated by DIBP.




temiseun said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> please when is the next invitation round? what are the chances for 263312?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Last FY at times there were delays of about 6- 10 days before the results were published (But in couple of instances results weren't published and invitations for next rounds were sent).


But this year they are going to conduct only 1 round per month, so there might be further delays.


You are referring to which Occupation Code?




Tony10 said:


> Hello guys! Does anyone know what was the time delay between the draw and updating the website on the previous draws?
> And any idea whether 60 points people were selected on the 6th july draw or not?
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Tony10

I am applying as an electronics engineer 2334. EOI submitted on 5 th july. 




Jeeten#80 said:


> Last FY at times there were delays of about 6- 10 days before the results were published (But in couple of instances results weren't published and invitations for next rounds were sent).
> 
> 
> But this year they are going to conduct only 1 round per month, so there might be further delays.
> 
> 
> You are referring to which Occupation Code?


----------



## sktan

Tony10 said:


> I am applying as an electronics engineer 2334. EOI submitted on 5 th july.


60 points are sufficient for a prompt invitation for 2334, at least two electronic engineers who submitted their EOI in May got invited in the July round. 
You should get invited in either August or September.


----------



## leon16

*Hairdresser*

Hi Experts,

Can you please tell me how long does it take 2 get an invite for subclass visa 190/489.

Thanks,
Leon


----------



## kamy58

Jeeten#80 said:


> Last FY at times there were delays of about 6- 10 days before the results were published (But in couple of instances results weren't published and invitations for next rounds were sent).
> 
> 
> But this year they are going to conduct only 1 round per month, so there might be further delays.
> 
> 
> You are referring to which Occupation Code?


True they didn't upload for some rounds, even no publishing next date is leading to lot of anxiety


----------



## YugendraBabu

Hi,

I had submitted EOI for 190 subclass with 60pts in the month of January 2015 for ANZSCO - 2613.. So far i have not received any mail/correspondence for the same. Can anyone please help me how to get an update regarding the same or is there any procedures to be followed to get an Employer sponsored.

Thanks in advance


----------



## temiseun

Hi Experts,

please do i need to specify which state i would like nomination from in the EOI? Also can someone please enlighten me on the best state to choose in terms of employment opportunities, reasonable accommodation/quality of living? will appreciate your response.


----------



## kamy58

temiseun said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> please do i need to specify which state i would like nomination from in the EOI? Also can someone please enlighten me on the best state to choose in terms of employment opportunities, reasonable accommodation/quality of living? will appreciate your response.


Well, that depends upon what job code you belong to.

Like NSW and VIC are good for Information Technology
I believe Victoria is also good for Manufacturing, West Australia is more of mining and related industries.


----------



## temiseun

kamy58 said:


> Well, that depends upon what job code you belong to.
> 
> Like NSW and VIC are good for Information Technology
> I believe Victoria is also good for Manufacturing, West Australia is more of mining and related industries.


Thanks for the response, am a telecoms specialist. so i think i should choose NSW, please i have one more question:

"Please indicate if the client is interested in living outside the metropolitan area of an Australian capital city.

Capital Cities include:

Sydney (New South Wales)
Melbourne (Victoria)
Brisbane (Queensland)
Perth (Western Australia)
Adelaide (South Australia)
Hobart (Tasmania)
Canberra (Australian Capital Territory)
Darwin (Northern Territory)"

my question is do i click NO or YES? what are my chances for picking a NO?


----------



## kamy58

temiseun said:


> Thanks for the response, am a telecoms specialist. so i think i should choose NSW, please i have one more question:
> 
> "Please indicate if the client is interested in living outside the metropolitan area of an Australian capital city.
> 
> Capital Cities include:
> 
> Sydney (New South Wales)
> Melbourne (Victoria)
> Brisbane (Queensland)
> Perth (Western Australia)
> Adelaide (South Australia)
> Hobart (Tasmania)
> Canberra (Australian Capital Territory)
> Darwin (Northern Territory)"
> 
> my question is do i click NO or YES? what are my chances for picking a NO?


As per the notes, it doesn't make any difference to your EOI for selection purpose in 190 visa and you can check NO if you just want to stay in metros only.

But somehow I feel there might be an inherent check internally that based on your occupation whether you would be willing to settle outside metropolitan if jobs are available and might be a factor in selection(NSW is the state which first checks your EOI and only then invites your for submitting state sponsorship application on their website).

As I said in the beginning, officially this checkbox doesn't affect your chances. So, take your own decision.


----------



## temiseun

kamy58 said:


> As per the notes, it doesn't make any difference to your EOI for selection purpose in 190 visa and you can check NO if you just want to stay in metros only.
> 
> But somehow I feel there might be an inherent check internally that based on your occupation whether you would be willing to settle outside metropolitan if jobs are available and might be a factor in selection(NSW is the state which first checks your EOI and only then invites your for submitting state sponsorship application on their website).
> 
> As I said in the beginning, officially this checkbox doesn't affect your chances. So, take your own decision.


thanks, just needed to be sure of what am to do.


----------



## saurav_dada

I submitted EOI on March24, 2015 with 60 points in 261313 code. Missed by one day last time . 

Pls suggest by when I could get invite this year


----------



## Jeeten#80

*In my view:* You will for sure be invited during August Invitation round.




saurav_dada said:


> I submitted EOI on March24, 2015 with 60 points in 261313 code. Missed by one day last time .
> 
> Pls suggest by when I could get invite this year


----------



## arun32

Hi jeetan, I have submitted my eoi on jun 9th with 60 points for 189 ,261313 when will get invited


----------



## Zubair89

Hello everyone,

I would need some guidance in couple of question. Your help is much appreciated.

1. My agent have submitted an EOI for me with 65 points for 263111 on 15-july, what are the chances i will get invited in august round?:fingerscrossed:

2. My agent emailed me EOI record as a proof of EOI submission, can anybody share how does it look like. Mine does not show any points rather it only shows details.

3. I am planning to marry in a week time, if my eoi gets updated after that, does it effect or delay getting invitation, cause of later dates.


----------



## sm8764

Thanks azim ... your explanation regarding date of effect given answer to my questions as well.... great work and thanks for sharing all information. It is really helpfull.


----------



## nitpoo

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI with 60 points on 10 July 2015 for visa 189 (software engg-261313). 
When can i get the invite?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa

Zubair89 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I would need some guidance in couple of question. Your help is much appreciated.
> 
> 1. My agent have submitted an EOI for me with 65 points for 263111 on 15-july, what are the chances i will get invited in august round?:fingerscrossed:
> >> I am not sure about the chances, but lookup a member sktan and his posts, he has posted some statistics for various occupations. See if there is a large backlog for your occupation.
> 
> 2. My agent emailed me EOI record as a proof of EOI submission, can anybody share how does it look like. Mine does not show any points rather it only shows details.
> >> Did he share with you the PDF? It should have "Expression of interest ID", and "Expression of interest date". If not, then ask him to use the save-as-pdf option and share with you the complete PDF. It is a good idea to have this complete PDF with you so that you can verify all the entered details (your DOB, employment records, English results, etc).
> 
> 3. I am planning to marry in a week time, if my eoi gets updated after that, does it effect or delay getting invitation, cause of later dates.
> >> No, it does not affect anything.


Answers in green above.


----------



## Dmitrii8723

Hello friends,
My situation is I submitted EOI for 489 NSW with 60 points on 26 of may. My occupation is 233914 (engineering technologist). According to your prediction can I get invitation in August?


----------



## sktan

Hi Zubair89 and KeeDa,
Just to clarify.
There is no backlog for 2631 (Computer Network), the one with backlog is 2613 (Programmer/Software Engineer.) 
With 65 points you will definitely get invited in the August round. Quite a few 60 pointers of 2631 got invited in the last round.


----------



## kamy58

Is there any other way of finding next round other than waiting endless for site to be updated? Will they respond through email on such matters?


----------



## rocky1234

Hello,

I have recently lodged EOI on 6th July with 60 points for 190 visa and 65 points for 489 visa for the occupation Chemist (234211).

Will I be invited soon or do you want me to write English (IELTS or PTE) exam to improve my points?

Thanks,
Sai


----------



## desiSydney

*EOI invitation and cut offs*

How does EOI invitations and cut offs work

for eg:
SkillSelect results 24 April 2015 for 2613 says

cut off as 
Pts score -60 
Visa date of effect - 23 March 2015 1.04 pm

does that mean people with 60+ points and VDOE after 23 March didnt get invite but 
those with 60 points and VDOE 23 March and before got invite?

Thanks
Desi


----------



## desiSydney

Not before November 2015 considering the huge backlog of 60 pointers from 23rd march 2015 for 2613 ahead of you awaiting invitation.
August invitation round will give a fare idea about the approximate date you might get invitation.


----------



## jeba

desiSydney said:


> How does EOI invitations and cut offs work
> 
> for eg:
> SkillSelect results 24 April 2015 for 2613 says
> 
> cut off as
> Pts score -60
> Visa date of effect - 23 March 2015 1.04 pm
> 
> does that mean people with 60+ points and VDOE after 23 March didnt get invite but
> those with 60 points and VDOE 23 March and before got invite?
> 
> Thanks
> Desi


It does mean that 60+ pointers with VDOE till 24th April got invite and 60 pointers with VDOE 23 March 2015 1.04 pm and before got invite.


----------



## kamy58

desiSydney said:


> How does EOI invitations and cut offs work
> 
> for eg:
> SkillSelect results 24 April 2015 for 2613 says
> 
> cut off as
> Pts score -60
> Visa date of effect - 23 March 2015 1.04 pm
> 
> does that mean people with 60+ points and VDOE after 23 March didnt get invite but
> those with 60 points and VDOE 23 March and before got invite?
> 
> Thanks
> Desi


This means *anyone above 60 points *got the invite and 60 pointers who submitted the EOI till 23 March 2015 1.04 pm were invited. Any 60 pointer who submitted the EOI after this time was not invited.


----------



## aalokj

Hello Superiors,

My wife getting IELTS Band 6.5 Overall. spek :5.5, Listingn 5.0
so we can apply for Australia at this time. her job profile is QC chemist she has 8 years experience. Now she will prepare for PTE it is good or not ???


----------



## kamy58

I believe along with the documents and various forms like form 80..., there is some online form which needs to be filled while filing Visa, can you share some light on what is this form and what all information should be handy for this


----------



## pareshprince

as per my knowledge you cant applied for PR.

but better option is PTE. if you get 65 in each module (S,R,L,W) then you can get 10 points of english language.

please check your wife's occupation in SOL/CSOL of 2015-16.

All the Best


aalokj said:


> Hello Superiors,
> 
> My wife getting IELTS Band 6.5 Overall. spek :5.5, Listingn 5.0
> so we can apply for Australia at this time. her job profile is QC chemist she has 8 years experience. Now she will prepare for PTE it is good or not ???


----------



## kamy58

aalokj said:


> Hello Superiors,
> 
> My wife getting IELTS Band 6.5 Overall. spek :5.5, Listingn 5.0
> so we can apply for Australia at this time. her job profile is QC chemist she has 8 years experience. Now she will prepare for PTE it is good or not ???


If your wife is the primary applicant, she needs to score 6 in each section of IELTS if she wants to appear for PTE then equivalent for this is 50 in each section, please note this will not award you any points. It will make you eligible for PR, if you want to get points for language you need to get higher band


----------



## aalokj

*aalokj*



kamy58 said:


> I believe along with the documents and various forms like form 80..., there is some online form which needs to be filled while filing Visa, can you share some light on what is this form and what all information should be handy for this


Thank you so much for information...


----------



## aalokj

Thank you so much for your valuable support...


----------



## aalokj

one more things my Qualification is DEE (Diploma in Electrical Engg) Distance mode from Technical examination Board. if i am apply for Australia PR so how get i band achieve in PTE/IELTS ?

what chances is good for me as primary applicant or secondary applicant as i told before.


----------



## Zubair89

Just a question from Pakistani brothers or anyone having knowledge. I am going to marry in a couple of days time. But my wife is offshore and I m going to be onshore. To change my status in Eoi do I only need the nikah document? Does it need to be attested by foreign affairs in Pakistan. What about my signature?

Anyone gone through same procedure, please comment thanks in advance. 

I don't know if there is any tagging system on this forum, if there is any way please tag those who you know went through same process. Thanks


----------



## 189rayyar

*Agent related EOI issue*

Hi guys, 
A question which drives me crazy. I got an agent to help me to lodge my EOI for 189. But my agent only gave me my EOI ID after lodgement and when i asked them if i could log into my account to see how it goes. they said that they used their agent account or something and it was not an individual account so they could not provide me the account details because they have got other clients' information as well. This makes me think they are hiding something from me. Is this agent account a real thing? or i am just oversensitive?
many thanks guys, please help


----------



## Zubair89

Yeah I don't know if there would be others as well on the same account. My agent haven't provided me the password but he emailed me the whole Eoi summary.


----------



## 189rayyar

Zubair89 said:


> Yeah I don't know if there would be others as well on the same account. My agent haven't provided me the password but he emailed me the whole Eoi summary.


ok this makes feel better now. thanks


----------



## KeeDa

189rayyar said:


> Hi guys,
> A question which drives me crazy. I got an agent to help me to lodge my EOI for 189. But my agent only gave me my EOI ID after lodgement and when i asked them if i could log into my account to see how it goes. they said that they used their agent account or something and it was not an individual account so they could not provide me the account details because they have got other clients' information as well. This makes me think they are hiding something from me. Is this agent account a real thing? or i am just oversensitive?
> many thanks guys, please help


Yes, the agent login is a real thing. I've heard about it from another member from the UK (UKSLAUS). There is a save-as-pdf option (or print as pdf). Ask your agent to share the complete pdf instead of just the number.


----------



## 189rayyar

KeeDa said:


> Yes, the agent login is a real thing. I've heard about it from another member from the UK (UKSLAUS). There is a save-as-pdf option (or print as pdf). Ask your agent to share the complete pdf instead of just the number.


Thanks KeeDa, yeah, i will ask them for the PDF.


----------



## Apple&Mango

*EOI invite eagerly awaited*

Can someone help me figure out possibly when are my chances of getting the invite. 

ACS - Completed
ANZSCO Code - 261312 - Developer Programmer
IELTS - Band 8 - Proficient
EOI - 60 points - Submitted on 5th May 2015


Got 60 as 55 + 5 partner points.

Spouse IELTS - Band 7 - Good User
ACS - Completed 
ANZSCO Code - 261312 - Developer Programmer

Its like a nail biter every time...


----------



## psirimalla

I have submitted EOI for 189 and 190. Lets say if I get the invite for 190 and lodged visa, after lodging of visa application then if I get invite for 189, is there a way to switch to 189, and what are the options? Thank you folks


----------



## athar.dcsian

psirimalla said:


> I have submitted EOI for 189 and 190. Lets say if I get the invite for 190 and lodged visa, after lodging of visa application then if I get invite for 189, is there a way to switch to 189, and what are the options? Thank you folks


Once you submit visa fee for visa 190, you won't get 189 invite on that EOI. If you want to play with both options in hand, then have separate EOI for 189 and 190.
More over, 190 CANNOT be switch/convert in to 189.


----------



## psirimalla

both BOI are using separte SkillSelect accounts


----------



## mdesilva

Hi guys,

Is it possible to fill and save visa application form at any stage like EOI form before making the payment ? 

Is it necessary to upload tax statements for employment references, is it ok 3 evidence such as, salary slips, reference letter and Employee Provident Fund statement (because i don't have tax statements)?


----------



## eagereagle

Well if tax was being deducted from your salary, its required. Check in the accounts dept, even your salary slips should be showing the tax being deducted from your salary.


----------



## KeeDa

mdesilva said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is it possible to fill and save visa application form at any stage like EOI form before making the payment ?
> 
> Is it necessary to upload tax statements for employment references, is it ok 3 evidence such as, salary slips, reference letter and Employee Provident Fund statement (because i don't have tax statements)?


Yes, you can save mid-way and continue later on.

Tax documents are not a must, but have been requested from applicants in some cases. The *189 document checklist* also does mention it though.

Check if there is a way to get some sort of tax-paid statement from your income tax department. An online/ downloaded copy will also do.


----------



## mdesilva

KeeDa said:


> Yes, you can save mid-way and continue later on.
> 
> Tax documents are not a must, but have been requested from applicants in some cases. The *189 document checklist* also does mention it though.
> 
> Check if there is a way to get some sort of tax-paid statement from your income tax department. An online/ downloaded copy will also do.


@keeda,

Ok, I will check on that.

I am bit confused with Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist

until, Forms section, it seems bit confusing and seems to be irrelevant for sub class 189. What is the point of sections above the Forms topic ?


----------



## KeeDa

mdesilva said:


> @keeda,
> 
> Ok, I will check on that.
> 
> I am bit confused with Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist
> 
> until, Forms section, it seems bit confusing and seems to be irrelevant for sub class 189. What is the point of sections above the Forms topic ?


I know. Ever since they moved from the old immi.gov.au to the new border.gov.au, these new sections seem to have been added. I just ignore and skip past them.


----------



## Dmitrii8723

Hello guys! 
I submitted 489 NSW visa eoi on 26 of May with 60 points. My occupation is 233914. Do I have any chances to get invitation in August? And one more question - I can find my occupation on NSW 489 occupation list but its't marked by colours of each region (Orana, Murray and so on). Am I eligible to apply for 489 in NSW with my occupation or not? My agent told me that I am but still I am not sure...can you verified that or at least to explain how this NSW 489 occupation list works...?


----------



## sktan

Apple&Mango said:


> Can someone help me figure out possibly when are my chances of getting the invite.
> 
> ACS - Completed
> ANZSCO Code - 261312 - Developer Programmer
> IELTS - Band 8 - Proficient
> EOI - 60 points - Submitted on 5th May 2015
> 
> 
> Got 60 as 55 + 5 partner points.
> 
> Spouse IELTS - Band 7 - Good User
> ACS - Completed
> ANZSCO Code - 261312 - Developer Programmer
> 
> Its like a nail biter every time...


Would you mind to share the actual breakdown of your points, if you are claiming 20 points for ielts, shouldn't you have more than 55 points excluding partner skills? Did you opt for the RPL route and thus didn't get any point for your education?


----------



## desiSydney

*document checklist*

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI on 17th May 

Have a question regarding my wife's English requirements
She has completed BA(Hons) ENGLISH and the University Marks Certificate mentions 
Subject :ENGLISH

Do I still need to get a certificate from the University mentioning 'Medium of instruction as ENGLISH' or the Marks certificate should be enough?

Awaiting your inputs on this.

Thanks
Desi


EOI:17th May
261313
60 points


----------



## wolfskin

For my case a certificate from University was required. But finally i did not go with the partner skill points due to some more complications (specific to my case)
And when are you anticipating to get the invite. I have lodged my EOI just a day ago than yours for the same skill


----------



## desiSydney

Hi,

I am not expecting it anytime before October.
I know its a long wait..When are you expecting it.?


----------



## aalokj

one more things my Qualification is DEE (Diploma in Electrical Engg) Distance mode from Technical examination Board. if i am apply for Australia PR so how get i band achieve in PTE/IELTS ?

what chances is good for me as primary applicant or secondary applicant as i told before.

Pleas reply me on ASAP... M waiting


----------



## Snova

Hi all,

Please kindly help me as I am confused with the EOI invitation date.
I know the current invitation round is 6 July 2015.
As I have submitted my EOI on 15 June for 2212 (Auditor), will I be categorised in this round?
When is the result for the current invitation round 6 July 2015?
And anyone know when is the next invitation round?

Thanks.


EOI:12 June
261313
60 points


----------



## Snova

athar.dcsian said:


> Yes you can in same EOI but recommendation is to do it separately in new EOI. The reason is once you get visa 190 invitation your EOI will be freezed for next 60 days and it won't be considered for 189 rounds even if you are under cut off. So, 2 separate EOI for 189 and 190 will keep both options open at same time.


Hi athar.dcsian,

What does it mean by two separate EOI for 189 and 190? Do we have to make in a separate account using two emails in which one for 189 and one for 190? I have lodged for two EOI in my account with 60points for 189 and 65points for 190 for Auditor (2212).


----------



## kamy58

Snova said:


> Hi athar.dcsian,
> 
> What does it mean by two separate EOI for 189 and 190? Do we have to make in a separate account using two emails in which one for 189 and one for 190? I have lodged for two EOI in my account with 60points for 189 and 65points for 190 for Auditor (2212).


What you did is a single EOI expressing interest in two visa.
You need to create two accounts for two separate EOIs


----------



## Snova

kamy58 said:


> What you did is a single EOI expressing interest in two visa.
> You need to create two accounts for two separate EOIs


Thanks kamy58. it is really helpful. As I have done what I did (a single EOI expressing interest in two visa), should I withdraw one of them (eg. 190) and then make a new account for 190? Is there any consequences by having two accounts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kamy58

Snova said:


> Thanks kamy58. it is really helpful. As I have done what I did (a single EOI expressing interest in two visa), should I withdraw one of them (eg. 190) and then make a new account for 190? Is there any consequences by having two accounts? Thanks in advance.


You can if you wish to because as per IMMI it is allowed
How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?


----------



## Cocox

Hey guys,

Submitted my EOI on 14/07/2015 for ICT Business Analyst (261111) under 189 with 60 points. However having read that still applicants are waiting since March bothers me. From the looks of it it'll take at least till December to get it. So instead of waiting, would it be a wise idea to apply for SS (right now I can't apply for VIC nor SA but can do for NSW) under 190? Would it be faster?

Also I have another question. Under 190 visa, if I get it in NSW, can I start/register my own business/company instead? I'd pretty much like to be self employed in Australia.

Any answers are much appreciated. 

Cheers


----------



## spark92

Just wondering this, when invitation is sent, is it sent on the cut off date or within the month? Ie for this round, would all emails be sent on the 3rd of August or they are currently being sent till 3rd of August?


----------



## spark92

kamy58 said:


> You can if you wish to because as per IMMI it is allowed
> How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?


When we do this, we need to click Submit an EOI and get a new EOI ID right?


----------



## harisjd

Cocox said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Submitted my EOI on 14/07/2015 for ICT Business Analyst (261111) under 189 with 60 points. However having read that still applicants are waiting since March bothers me. From the looks of it it'll take at least till December to get it. So instead of waiting, would it be a wise idea to apply for SS (right now I can't apply for VIC nor SA but can do for NSW) under 190? Would it be faster?
> 
> Also I have another question. Under 190 visa, if I get it in NSW, can I start/register my own business/company instead? I'd pretty much like to be self employed in Australia.
> 
> Any answers are much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers



For question one: Its always better to have more points. So yeah if you can get the SS from NSW that would help your cause.

For question two: Yes, if you have sufficient resources you can set up your own business but you have to remain in NSW for the initial 2 to 4 years.


----------



## harisjd

spark92 said:


> Just wondering this, when invitation is sent, is it sent on the cut off date or within the month? Ie for this round, would all emails be sent on the 3rd of August or they are currently being sent till 3rd of August?



All the invitations were sent on 6th July. They are not sent on daily basis.


----------



## Cocox

harisjd said:


> For question one: Its always better to have more points. So yeah if you can get the SS from NSW that would help your cause.
> 
> For question two: Yes, if you have sufficient resources you can set up your own business but you have to remain in NSW for the initial 2 to 4 years.



Thanks harisjd. Much apprciated +reps. Do you or anyone else know if within the first 2 years, say we can take a vacation abroad or something just for a change? I.e. Visit Singapore for 2 weeks? Stuff like that are possible?


----------



## kamy58

spark92 said:


> When we do this, we need to click Submit an EOI and get a new EOI ID right?


Yes


----------



## kamy58

spark92 said:


> Just wondering this, when invitation is sent, is it sent on the cut off date or within the month? Ie for this round, would all emails be sent on the 3rd of August or they are currently being sent till 3rd of August?


Invitation date is the date on which selection is done and notified for EOIs submitted till that date


----------



## kamy58

Cocox said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Submitted my EOI on 14/07/2015 for ICT Business Analyst (261111) under 189 with 60 points. However having read that still applicants are waiting since March bothers me. From the looks of it it'll take at least till December to get it. So instead of waiting, would it be a wise idea to apply for SS (right now I can't apply for VIC nor SA but can do for NSW) under 190? Would it be faster?
> 
> Also I have another question. Under 190 visa, if I get it in NSW, can I start/register my own business/company instead? I'd pretty much like to be self employed in Australia.
> 
> Any answers are much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers


I didn't understand why you can't apply for Victoria SS


----------



## harisjd

Cocox said:


> Thanks harisjd. Much apprciated +reps. Do you or anyone else know if within the first 2 years, say we can take a vacation abroad or something just for a change? I.e. Visit Singapore for 2 weeks? Stuff like that are possible?



Thanks for the +reps. Yes, you can go for holidays as there is a specified amount of time that you can spend outside Australia while you are on visa 190 during the first few years. Exact number of days can be obtained from Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## Cocox

kamy58 said:


> I didn't understand why you can't apply for Victoria SS


Vic needs 5 years working experience whereas I have 4 years bro. The rest are all cool tho.


----------



## kamy58

Cocox said:


> Vic needs 5 years working experience whereas I have 4 years bro. The rest are all cool tho.


got it, good luck. You should take english test and also submit eoi for NSW nomination


----------



## nitmanit02

Hi Guys, After a struggling and roller coaster ride, finally I submitted my Updated EOI.
Here is my sad history... 
1. ACS did not consider 4 years of my job (so 0 points)
2. IELTS in speaking got 6 (so 0 points)
3. Cleared PTE, but with no ACS, applied Vic SS (for 190), but it got rejected
4. Finally ACS +ve (considered those 4 yrs), so got 10 points 

Have submitted EOI for 189 for 261313 with 65 points, fingers crossed now 

Just wanted an info, with 65 points and SW Engg (261313), when can I expect the invite, on 3rd Aug round, or the next one???

Thanks.


----------



## Cocox

kamy58 said:


> got it, good luck. You should take english test and also submit eoi for NSW nomination


Thanks mate. I actually have done ACS, IELTS (10 pts) etc and my point count is 60. Have loddged an EOI under 189 but after hearing some members as old as March still waiting to hear from them, thinking 190 with NSW SS would be a good option.


----------



## spark92

Cocox said:


> Vic needs 5 years working experience whereas I have 4 years bro. The rest are all cool tho.


I noticed this too I couldn't find any work experience requirements for NSW. Is that true? I only have 1 year work experience.


----------



## Hope_for_invite

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Guys, After a struggling and roller coaster ride, finally I submitted my Updated EOI.
> Here is my sad history...
> 1. ACS did not consider 4 years of my job (so 0 points)
> 2. IELTS in speaking got 6 (so 0 points)
> 3. Cleared PTE, but with no ACS, applied Vic SS (for 190), but it got rejected
> 4. Finally ACS +ve (considered those 4 yrs), so got 10 points
> 
> Have submitted EOI for 189 for 261313 with 65 points, fingers crossed now
> 
> Just wanted an info, with 65 points and SW Engg (261313), when can I expect the invite, on 3rd Aug round, or the next one???
> 
> Thanks.


Hi nitmanit02,

Base on your score 65 you have better chance of getting invited in August round; basically those with 60+ will have higher priority that <=60 pointers.


Thanks,

EOI details: 60 points 2613 Software Engineer
Submission date: 03/04/2015


----------



## [email protected]

Hi All, 
I submitted my application with South Australia for State Nomination on 6th of July. I only have the points that are just required to get the nomination. Problem is that I would be turning an year older on 1st of August and would be out of the age bracket and would loose 5 points for age. So, if I dont get the invitation before that then I would become un-eligible for nomination.

Is there a way by which I can get the nomination before that If I inform the South Australia immigration authorities

Please suggest as I am utterly confused and worried now


----------



## jannayaksingh

Hope_for_invite said:


> Hi nitmanit02,
> 
> Base on your score 65 you have better chance of getting invited in August round; basically those with 60+ will have higher priority that <=60 pointers.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> EOI details: 60 points 2613 Software Engineer
> Submission date: 03/04/2015


Hi have you received the invite yet or any communication after submitting the EOI on 03/04 . I am also sailing in the same boat with 60 point as a Software engg. Have applied the EOI on 21-07-2015


----------



## kamy58

[email protected] said:


> Hi All,
> I submitted my application with South Australia for State Nomination on 6th of July. I only have the points that are just required to get the nomination. Problem is that I would be turning an year older on 1st of August and would be out of the age bracket and would loose 5 points for age. So, if I dont get the invitation before that then I would become un-eligible for nomination.
> 
> Is there a way by which I can get the nomination before that If I inform the South Australia immigration authorities
> 
> Please suggest as I am utterly confused and worried now


You should send a note to them regarding your situation, they do consider this kind of situation and can expedite your process.


----------



## grant512

hi, I want to update my EOI Employment details. I forgot to update my position from Dev Business Analyst to Principal Business Analyst.. Will it affect my EOI date? or updating my position as Principal is a plus points?


----------



## kamy58

grant512 said:


> hi, I want to update my EOI Employment details. I forgot to update my position from Dev Business Analyst to Principal Business Analyst.. Will it affect my EOI date? or updating my position as Principal is a plus points?


EOI date changes when your points are changed


----------



## basilmabraham

Would you get an email when submitting the EOI. My Skillselect account says that the EOI status is SUBMITTED, however, I have not received any mails yet. Anything to panic?


----------



## kamy58

basilmabraham said:


> Would you get an email when submitting the EOI. My Skillselect account says that the EOI status is SUBMITTED, however, I have not received any mails yet. Anything to panic?


Nothing,you won't get mail for EOI submission.You can see the communication in EOI itself and also the points and summary of EOI.


----------



## basilmabraham

kamy58 said:


> Nothing,you won't get mail for EOI submission.You can see the communication in EOI itself and also the points and summary of EOI.


Thanks for the quick reply and clarification. I can see the details mentioned in the Skillselect website.
Eagerly awaiting the next round invitation.


----------



## DeepakT

basilmabraham said:


> Thanks for the quick reply and clarification. I can see the details mentioned in the Skillselect website.
> Eagerly awaiting the next round invitation.


Please update your signature so that we can come to know where we are in the queue.


----------



## Srilatha

Hi all,

I got my PTE score today. And got above 65 in each module. Last week I have created an EOI for 190 visa. Today I updated the same EOI to 189 by updating PTE score. Now I have 65 points. 

What next?


----------



## basilmabraham

Srilatha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my PTE score today. And got above 65 in each module. Last week I have created an EOI for 190 visa. Today I updated the same EOI to 189 by updating PTE score. Now I have 65 points.
> 
> What next?


Wait for next invitation round to get an invite to apply for visa


----------



## Hope_for_invite

jannayaksingh said:


> Hi have you received the invite yet or any communication after submitting the EOI on 03/04 . I am also sailing in the same boat with 60 point as a Software engg. Have applied the EOI on 21-07-2015


I haven’t received the invitation yet. Since 2613 occupation id hit the maximum ceiling DIBP stopped inviting from March 23rd. It has been resumed back from July 2015 (new financial year). Last month most of the 60+ backlogs got invited. Hopefully, we (60 pointers) who submitted in April 2015 expecting invitation in August round (just my assumption) :fingerscrossed:

There will not be any confirmation after EOI submission. But if you login into your EOI profile, you can find the status as “SUBMITTED” in top right corner.

Hope this helps you.

EOI details: 60 points 2613 Software Engineer
Submission date: 03/04/2015


----------



## [email protected]

kamy58 said:


> You should send a note to them regarding your situation, they do consider this kind of situation and can expedite your process.


Thanks Kamy58,

I do plan to do that if I dont get the invite by this Friday. I would then tell them to expedite as I would have only 1 week at hand before 1st of August..

In your experience, do you know of someone who was in a similar situation and writing to South Australia helped?


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hi Hope,
Are you going to change your user name after every step. next would be Hope for grant.  Just kidding......


Just to keep you updated. During the last invitation round none of the 60 pointers under 2613 were invited. And there were some 65 pointers also who were left to be invited.
so the backlog is since 23 march with a sizeable portion of remaining 65 pointers and also 65 and above pointers who may have lodged an EOI within this month i.e after 6th July.
Hope for the best.



Hope_for_invite said:


> I haven’t received the invitation yet. Since 2613 occupation id hit the maximum ceiling DIBP stopped inviting from March 23rd. It has been resumed back from July 2015 (new financial year). Last month most of the 60+ backlogs got invited. Hopefully, we (60 pointers) who submitted in April 2015 expecting invitation in August round (just my assumption) :fingerscrossed:
> 
> There will not be any confirmation after EOI submission. But if you login into your EOI profile, you can find the status as “SUBMITTED” in top right corner.
> 
> Hope this helps you.
> 
> EOI details: 60 points 2613 Software Engineer
> Submission date: 03/04/2015


----------



## vaibhavmad

Hi,

While entering the employment details in EOI , they have a question of "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?"

In ACS, for some of my employment years I did not get points from them and they have stated "Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO 
"
So should I mark those experiences as "Not related to nominated occupation" in the EOI.
Do they have to match in EOI as per ACS ?


----------



## happieaussie2016

That would be a Big YES.
Fill the EOI exactly as per your ACS letter.
if some occupation experience is marked as not relevant mark it as non relevant in EOI.
any mistake here might land you a VISA rejection email later on.

read your acs letter carefully. if it mentions something like your experience after JUN 2012 is relevant
then mark your experience in that company till Jun 2012 as non relevant and another row in EOI should be marked as relevant for that company from July 2012.

I hope u get it.



vaibhavmad said:


> Hi,
> 
> While entering the employment details in EOI , they have a question of "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?"
> 
> In ACS, for some of my employment years I did not get points from them and they have stated "Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> "
> So should I mark those experiences as "Not related to nominated occupation" in the EOI.
> Do they have to match in EOI as per ACS ?


----------



## topmahajan

Hi Guys,

I had submitted my EOI on 2nd July with 60 points. On 21st July my points changed to 65 because of experience hitting 8 years. Eagerly waiting for August round. Is the 3rd August confirmed date for next round?

Prashant (applied for 261313)


----------



## kamy58

topmahajan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had submitted my EOI on 2nd July with 60 points. On 21st July my points changed to 65 because of experience hitting 8 years. Eagerly waiting for August round. Is the 3rd August confirmed date for next round?
> 
> Prashant (applied for 261313)


3rd August is a best guess everyone could make since it is first monday of the month similar to 6th July which was also first monday of the month


----------



## Arweny

Hello,

I am joining the club, EOI submitted on the 21st July with 60 points as 261111 ICT Business Analyst.
I am looking forward to seeing the details of the last round, so I can decide if we need to get skill assessment for my spouse for an additional 5 points or 60 is enough.


----------



## arun32

Hi all, please shed some light getting 5 spouse points


----------



## kamy58

arun32 said:


> Hi all, please shed some light getting 5 spouse points


She should have 6 in each module of IELTS or equivalent + her qualification should assessed as relevant for the job code which is in SOL if you are applying for 189, it should be in CSOL if you are applying for 190


----------



## yasmeenaaa

guys i have 2 questions:

1- why they didnt update the website till now for the invitation rounds and ceiling ? and from where do you know the next round time?

2- for mechanical engineer occupation 60 points, when do you think we can expect invitation if we submitted the eoi within next week


----------



## ashwini_2015

kamy58 said:


> She should have 6 in each module of IELTS or equivalent + her qualification should assessed as relevant for the job code which is in SOL if you are applying for 189, it should be in CSOL if you are applying for 190


Hi Kamy,

I am planning to apply for ICT Business Analyst which is available in both 189 and 190. If I apply for 190 visa for NSW, to claim the spouse points my husbands occupation should be in the CSOL of NSW? Currently his occupation 262113 is not only sponsored by SA.

Thanks,
Ashwini


----------



## arjun88

Hi guys,

I submitted my EOI for Software Engineer profile on 21st July with 65 points. Can I expect an invite this August? Or does it usually take longer  ?


----------



## Akon

Guys I lodged eoi on 11th of june for nsw 190 as a general accountant with 55 points. Its been 42 days, havent got invitation i know it takes long. My brother is a permanent resident and is settled in victoria. Except for the nsw 190, do i have any quicker and better option to apply as general accountant ?


----------



## ivanskinner007

Hello Experts,

Though I have posted my query on different thread today, I believe that could be not the right platform, so sharing this with you and looking forward for your views. 

I have a positive ACS result for 263111 (Computer networks and system engineer), I filled my EOI on 7th July 2015 under 190 cat with 60 Points in total, later on 17th July 2015 I had 65+ in all section under PTE A, and updated my EOI on the same day. Now my total point stands at 70.

Do i stand a fair chance to get an invitation in Aug 2015 intake for 190 Cat?

Also, do you suggest to file another EOI for 189 Cat under the same SOL?

What would be the better option for me 189/190. I was told by agent that 190 is faster then 189.

Just out of curiosity, how often CO arranges a ref check on any particular profile, as the the company that I used to work still exist but has shifted his building and area, and the project I was part of does not exist any more. Though I have all the original doc and claimed exactly mentioned in ACS letter. 

Cheers


----------



## InternalAuditor

Dear Forum members!

Does anybody from the forum recently applied for state sponsor from NSW under Internal Audit Category? If Yes, then can you please share how long does it take from lodging EOI to actually receive an invitation from NSW? I have submitted my EOI on May 31, 2015 for NSW and so far just waiting.

Regards


----------



## scorpion.prakash

Hello All,
Congratulations for those who have received invitations and best wishes for others like me ;-)
I ve applied for NSW state nomination in 261314 as software tester with 55 points as segregated below
Age: 30 pts (32 yrs)
Education: 15 pts (AQF Bachelor)
Experience: 10 pts
IELTS: 0 pts (R:7.5, L:7.5, S:6.5, W:6.0)

I have total 9 yrs of experience in 3 org. starting from April 2006 till date, out of which ACS has considered my experience from April 2010. 
I joined my latest organisation in Jan 2010.
How should I update my EOI for the relevant experience? Single entry for the org starting with Jan 2010 till date OR should I create 2 separate entries(Jan 2010 to Mar 2010 & Apr 2010 till date). It would make no difference in points to the EOI. 

Also, what are my chances as a 60 pointer and if I update my EOI, will the update date be considered as EOI submission date?

Bit worried with some blogs of the rejected visas...


----------



## topmahajan

yasmeenaaa said:


> guys i have 2 questions:
> 
> 1- why they didnt update the website till now for the invitation rounds and ceiling ? and from where do you know the next round time?
> 
> 2- for mechanical engineer occupation 60 points, when do you think we can expect invitation if we submitted the eoi within next week



they had updated the website for ceiling. If you will check the ceiling tab, it has the new list. Hoping they will soon update the website for invitation also.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

topmahajan said:


> they had updated the website for ceiling. If you will check the ceiling tab, it has the new list. Hoping they will soon update the website for invitation also.


could you send me the link as the link i am checking still not updated


----------



## basilmabraham

prakash.pangerkar said:


> Hello All,
> Congratulations for those who have received invitations and best wishes for others like me ;-)
> I ve applied for NSW state nomination in 261314 as software tester with 55 points as segregated below
> Age: 30 pts (32 yrs)
> Education: 15 pts (AQF Bachelor)
> Experience: 10 pts
> IELTS: 0 pts (R:7.5, L:7.5, S:6.5, W:6.0)
> 
> I have total 9 yrs of experience in 3 org. starting from April 2006 till date, out of which ACS has considered my experience from April 2010.
> I joined my latest organisation in Jan 2010.
> How should I update my EOI for the relevant experience? Single entry for the org starting with Jan 2010 till date OR should I create 2 separate entries(Jan 2010 to Mar 2010 & Apr 2010 till date). It would make no difference in points to the EOI.
> 
> Also, what are my chances as a 60 pointer and if I update my EOI, will the update date be considered as EOI submission date?
> 
> Bit worried with some blogs of the rejected visas...


Please have two entries for your experience.
1. From Jan2010 to Mar2010 and uncheck the relevant for points checkbox
2. Another entry from Apr2010 to July2015 and check relevant for points
This will make it crystal clear, so no worries of any rejections later.

Any update to EOI with a change in point will mean that the EOI date changes to the new date. 

A novice question, isn't English language points mandatory?


----------



## scorpion.prakash

basilmabraham said:


> Please have two entries for your experience.
> 1. From Jan2010 to Mar2010 and uncheck the relevant for points checkbox
> 2. Another entry from Apr2010 to July2015 and check relevant for points
> This will make it crystal clear, so no worries of any rejections later.
> 
> Any update to EOI with a change in point will mean that the EOI date changes to the new date.
> 
> A novice question, isn't English language points mandatory?


Thanks, basilmabraham.

I am not sure if English points are mandatory for the application. I was able to gather the required 55 points for 190 state nomination and it allowed me to submit the EOI.
Let me know if there is any obligation for language points.


----------



## LILAS

Got the visa today !!!!


----------



## Pommie

Akon said:


> Guys I lodged eoi on 11th of june for nsw 190 as a general accountant with 55 points. Its been 42 days, havent got invitation i know it takes long. My brother is a permanent resident and is settled in victoria. Except for the nsw 190, do i have any quicker and better option to apply as general accountant ?


Hi Akon

Unfortunately you will not get an invite with 55 points. Minimum requirement is 60 points.

Can you boost points somehow ? Perhaps via English language tests ?


----------



## nitmanit02

Pommie said:


> Hi Akon
> 
> Unfortunately you will not get an invite with 55 points. Minimum requirement is 60 points.
> 
> Can you boost points somehow ? Perhaps via English language tests ?


I m assuming he meant 55 points excluding 5 STATE points


----------



## BARDIYA

Hi.. I'm waiting for my invitation.. Submitted eoi for 190 nsw mechanical engineer. is any other mechanical engineer waiting for their invitation ?? Thanks

Eoi submitted: 20/07/2015
Age : 30 points 
EA approval for mechanical engineering: 15 points 
PTE : 10 points
190 nsw ss : 5 points.


----------



## Srilatha

Hi all,

I have lodged my EOI on july 21st for thd Occupation 261313. My ACS validity ends by sep 2015. So shall I go with ACS reassessment now?

Waiting for the valuable inputs.

Regards, 
Srilatha


----------



## jelli-kallu

LILAS said:


> Got the visa today !!!!


Congratulations! And all the best!!lane:


----------



## topmahajan

yasmeenaaa said:


> could you send me the link as the link i am checking still not updated


If You will check Occpation Ceiling tab at "border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil", you will see the occupation ceiling limits of 2015-2016 financial year. THey didn't update the list with the results of 6th July round yet.


----------



## Akon

Yes, i have 55 plus 5 points.


----------



## BARDIYA

Srilatha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI on july 21st for thd Occupation 261313. My ACS validity ends by sep 2015. So shall I go with ACS reassessment now?
> 
> Waiting for the valuable inputs.
> 
> Regards,
> Srilatha


Hi..I think it's better to go for reaccessment coz while they assign a co if your assessment expired then u may need to submit your eoi and start your process again..


----------



## yasmeenaaa

topmahajan said:


> If You will check Occpation Ceiling tab at "border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil", you will see the occupation ceiling limits of 2015-2016 financial year. THey didn't update the list with the results of 6th July round yet.


thanks alot

do you know the time from submitting eoi till getting invitation for mechanical engineer


----------



## Snova

Hi all,

I am still waiting for my EOI as well. Lodged for 189 and 190. Fingers cross for August round.
I am just wondering, if I receive the invitation, should I use an immigration agent or lawyer to help me to lodge the visa (189/190)? What are the pros and cons? 
Is the process of getting visa straight forward?
Has anyone tried to apply by him/herself?

Any advices will be appreciated.

Cheers,
Snova


----------



## hemant_r

Everyone, 
I have a Production Engineering degree from an REC/NIT. I got the ACS done for 261313 - Software Engineer job code. There is nothing mentioned about my engineering degree in ACS report. They only talk about valid experience.

Is it OK ? Does it happen like this for everyone ?
Is it OK to mention the details of my Engineering degree in EOI in the section ""Has the client completed or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?"".

Please let me know.


----------



## mdesilva

Hi Guys,

Regarding visa payment, 
1. Can I make it using 2 credit cards ?
2. Can I make it using someone else's card ?


----------



## alam1976

Today I submitted my EOI visa-190.Total points -60 with state nomination nsw.occopation-engineering technologist.Ielts L-6.5,R-8,W-6.5,S-6.5,exp-14 years,Ages-39.
What is the chance for getting invitation?.
There is any chance apply other state with above scores.?


----------



## TeamRanger

hemant_r said:


> Everyone,
> I have a Production Engineering degree from an REC/NIT. I got the ACS done for 261313 - Software Engineer job code. There is nothing mentioned about my engineering degree in ACS report. They only talk about valid experience.
> 
> Is it OK ? Does it happen like this for everyone ?
> Is it OK to mention the details of my Engineering degree in EOI in the section ""Has the client completed or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?"".
> 
> Please let me know.


By removing personal details please post your ACS letter here.

Does it mention AQF Bachelor degree?


----------



## TeamRanger

mdesilva said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Regarding visa payment,
> 1. Can I make it using 2 credit cards ?
> 2. Can I make it using someone else's card ?


Nope not possible with two credit cards. Ideally with a Hdfc or icici bank aud card, or if you can find a pal in Aus who is willing to pay on your behalf.


----------



## happieaussie2016

hi hemant,
If your degree is assessed by ACS there will be something like this mentioned in the letter

*Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering Electronics from XXX University completed XX 200X has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.*

And then they mention about your experience.

Did you submit your educational documents while submitting your application to ACS.
If you submit your educational documents then only ACS will consider your education assessment.
If you had submitted then I think as you are a production engineer ACS did not assess your degree and you may need to go via Vetasses to get your degree assessed. please check the Immi websote for more details.

PLEASE don't claim points for education if you have not got it assessed by any relevant authority like ACS or Vetasses. it would be considered as fault to claim extra points and your VISA will be straightaway rejected.

If you did submit your education docs write an email to ACS asking why your education was not assessed they will provide you the actual reason.



hemant_r said:


> Everyone,
> I have a Production Engineering degree from an REC/NIT. I got the ACS done for 261313 - Software Engineer job code. There is nothing mentioned about my engineering degree in ACS report. They only talk about valid experience.
> 
> Is it OK ? Does it happen like this for everyone ?
> Is it OK to mention the details of my Engineering degree in EOI in the section ""Has the client completed or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?"".
> 
> Please let me know.


----------



## hemant_r

here it is


----------



## hemant_r

TeamRanger said:


> By removing personal details please post your ACS letter here.
> 
> Does it mention AQF Bachelor degree?


Dear Mr XXXXXXXX,
Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 8 April 2015.
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
The following employment after October 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 09/02 - 03/05 (2yrs 6mths)
Position: XXXXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 04/05 - 08/06 (1yrs 4mths)
Position: XXXXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/06 - 08/10 (4yrs 0mths)
Position: XXXXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 09/10 - 10/11 (1yrs 1mths)
Position: XXXXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 11/11 - 02/15 (3yrs 3mths)
Position: XXXXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXXXX
Country: INDIA


----------



## timfong

Got my IELTS result today, and lodged EOI just now with 60 points. Hope all goes well in my application.


----------



## Baljit Singh

Hi All,

I need your help to clarify some of my doubts regarding EOI.
I appeared for PTE and got 70 in reading,writing ,speaking and 64 in Listening. My points are 55 without claiming English score.My questions are below:
1. Can I go for 190 for NSW.
2. Can I submit two EOI, one for 189 if I get 7 in each module in a month.


Thanks in Advance


----------



## Ecnediser_P

Baljit Singh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need your help to clarify some of my doubts regarding EOI.
> I appeared for PTE and got 70 in reading,writing ,speaking and 64 in Listening. My points are 55 without claiming English score.My questions are below:
> 1. Can I go for 190 for NSW.
> 2. Can I submit two EOI, one for 189 if I get 7 in each module in a month.
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance


1. YES and,
2. YES


----------



## Baljit Singh

Ecnediser_P said:


> 1. YES and,
> 2. YES


Thanks a lot dear for quick response.
Do you have any idea how much time it will take to get nomination for NSW in my case.


----------



## azimcuetcse01

*Document Checklist*

Is there any form-80 or any other form need to download/fill/attach?

I am now at the stage of document upload, but cannot see form-80 !!


----------



## nitmanit02

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Document Checklist
> 
> Is there any form-80 or any other form need to download/fill/attach?
> 
> I am now at the stage of document upload, but cannot see form-80 !!


Not during the EOI stage, it will be needed once DIBP sends an invite (during visa filing stage)


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

Request you to please give me an idea on by when I should receive an invite.

I just submitted EOI - 189 with 65 points.

Thank you.


----------



## jelli-kallu

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Request you to please give me an idea on by when I should receive an invite.
> 
> I just submitted EOI - 189 with 65 points.
> 
> Thank you.


It will help if you provide more details. Why not update your signature? 
Coming to your question, with 65 points, there is a very good chance you'd get invited in September! Whether you'd get invited in August is a "question mark"! It is pretty hard to predict, especially without DIBP updating their darn website!!


----------



## gaurav.kushan

jelli-kallu said:


> It will help if you provide more details. Why not update your signature?
> Coming to your question, with 65 points, there is a very good chance you'd get invited in September! Whether you'd get invited in August is a "question mark"! It is pretty hard to predict, especially without DIBP updating their darn website!!



Thanks for your reply. 

Here are my details - 
Software Engineer
Points - 
AGE - 30
Education: 15
English - 20
Work experience - 0


----------



## azimcuetcse01

nitmanit02 said:


> Not during the EOI stage, it will be needed once DIBP sends an invite (during visa filing stage)


I am at the stage of "document uploading" after VISA lodgement


----------



## nedian123

*EOI submitted for 263111 on 24-07-2015*

hello,

Wondering how long the this process is for 263111.

ACS +ve
189 - 60 points (points on eoi submission date)
190 - 65 points (points on eoi submission date)

worried a bit because after 26-07-2015 i will lose 5 points due to age...so will it be an eligibility issue for 189 ?

Cheers,

Ak


----------



## IA VET

brisbane_bound said:


> sepid said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean probably 5th June. There is no round on 12 June. My work experience is between 4 April 2005 to 30 May 2010. After 30 May I will lose my chance to get invited because of 5 points drop. All my hope was to get invited on 22 May.
> 
> 
> 
> i believe it is 12th June..Rounds are held on every 2nd and 4th friday if im correct..Cheers!!!
Click to expand...


Does nsw invites happen twice a month?


----------



## Pommie

azimcuetcse01 said:


> *Document Checklist*
> 
> Is there any form-80 or any other form need to download/fill/attach?
> 
> I am now at the stage of document upload, but cannot see form-80 !!




Yes, you do upload form 80 at VISA stage.

The attached link may help:

http://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf#search=Form 80


----------



## rajrajinin

Hi Guys,

Due to work exp verification and trouble it is giving to various applicants, I am appearing for PTE again to score 20 points for English. 
Could someone help me with following queries:

1. If I dont claim any points for work experience, do I need to submit all documents related to work (though I have all of them) and will verification happen?

2. EOI is submitted in May, if I score well in PTE (79+) and remove my work experience claim, would date of effect change? I guess it should not because overall points (60) remain unchanged. Please confirm.

I am assuming invite will come in September and looking to achieve 79+ in PTE before the invite.

Thanks 

Cheers.


----------



## vignesh_j

gaurav.kushan said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Here are my details -
> Software Engineer
> Points -
> AGE - 30
> Education: 15
> English - 20
> Work experience - 0


Hi 

Why you are not claiming any work experience points.Is it due to ACS not providing points. where did you did your assessment for education?


----------



## VK_OZ

Hi friends,
I am in process of filling up EOI for 189.
I got stuck at the education information section because I dont know the exact dates of start and end of both of my bachelor and master degrees. 
So kindly suggest what to do here ? is it ok if I enter tentative dates or they need to be exact ?
Another question is : my edu and work assessment is positive, but is it ok if I dont want to claim points for my work experience? or there will a query raised that why am I not claiming Work exp points even after receiving positive assessment ? FYI : I dont want to claim the points because my first employer company is not functioning anymore and if any inquiry will be done then there wont be any reply from the company. So, I dont want to take any of such risk.
Thanks,
VK


----------



## kamy58

VK_OZ said:


> Hi friends,
> I am in process of filling up EOI for 189.
> I got stuck at the education information section because I dont know the exact dates of start and end of both of my bachelor and master degrees.
> So kindly suggest what to do here ? is it ok if I enter tentative dates or they need to be exact ?
> Another question is : my edu and work assessment is positive, but is it ok if I dont want to claim points for my work experience? or there will a query raised that why am I not claiming Work exp points even after receiving positive assessment ? FYI : I dont want to claim the points because my first employer company is not functioning anymore and if any inquiry will be done then there wont be any reply from the company. So, I dont want to take any of such risk.
> Thanks,
> VK


Use the result date on your marksheet for last year or semester as the end date. Session start is India is either July or August, so put it July/August


----------



## gaurav.kushan

vignesh_j said:


> Hi
> 
> Why you are not claiming any work experience points.Is it due to ACS not providing points. where did you did your assessment for education?


Hi Vignesh,

I'm not claiming any work experience points because I'm 5 days short of 5 years of total experience. 
Means inbetween 0-3 years experience category after ACS evaluation. 

I'll be updating my EOI on August 1, and it will be 70 points then.

And education points are automatically calculated when we submit EOI. (Bachelors)
Which is mentioned in ACS assessment document also.

Thank you


----------



## azimcuetcse01

Pommie said:


> Yes, you do upload form 80 at VISA stage.
> 
> The attached link may help:
> 
> http://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf#search=Form 80


I have submitted VISA and paid the fees. Now uploading docs, where is the option for form-80?

I haven't seen it anywhere!!!!


----------



## kamy58

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi Vignesh,
> 
> I'm not claiming any work experience points because I'm 5 days short of 5 years of total experience.
> Means inbetween 0-3 years experience category after ACS evaluation.
> 
> I'll be updating my EOI on August 1, and it will be 70 points then.
> 
> And education points are automatically calculated when we submit EOI. (Bachelors)
> Which is mentioned in ACS assessment document also.
> 
> Thank you


YOu can submit the EOI now and when 1st August comes, it will recalculate the points if your points are changing based on experience.


----------



## temiseun

The waiting game is getting more frustrating by the day. 6th July invitation round details is yet to be published and we are just a few more days to August. 

I don't even know which is poor, the EA assessment waiting period or EOI acceptance.

Just my thoughts....


----------



## VK_OZ

Hi guys,
I have submitted my EOI yesterday.
Wanted to know if we receive any acknowledgement mail from DIBP for the submission of EOI?
Because I haven't received any such mail, so was confused about it. 

VK


----------



## Akon

You dont get any email, if you lig into skill select, it would show there that your application has been submitted, thats the confirmation.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

kamy58 said:


> YOu can submit the EOI now and when 1st August comes, it will recalculate the points if your points are changing based on experience.


It will automatically calculate or I will need to make the changes?


----------



## arjun88

gaurav.kushan said:


> It will automatically calculate or I will need to make the changes?


You do not have to modify it manually. It will automatically calculate the new points 

__________________________

Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Software Engineer - 261313

ACS applied : 23-05-2015
ACS Positive Result : 01-06-2015
PTE-A Test Result : 19-07-2015 , L-90, R-86, S-84, W-85
EOI Submitted : 21-07-2015

EOI Invite : XX-XX-2015
App. submitted : XX-XX-2015
PCC | Health | Documents uploaded : XX-XX-2015
Visa Grant : XX-XX-2015


----------



## gaurav.kushan

arjun88 said:


> You do not have to modify it manually. It will automatically calculate the new points
> 
> __________________________
> 
> Skilled - Subclass - 189 | Software Engineer - 261313
> 
> ACS applied : 23-05-2015
> ACS Positive Result : 01-06-2015
> PTE-A Test Result : 19-07-2015 , L-90, R-86, S-84, W-85
> EOI Submitted : 21-07-2015
> 
> EOI Invite : XX-XX-2015
> App. submitted : XX-XX-2015
> PCC | Health | Documents uploaded : XX-XX-2015
> Visa Grant : XX-XX-2015


Thanks for the information Arjun.


----------



## migratingnoob

VK_OZ said:


> Hi friends,
> I am in process of filling up EOI for 189.
> I got stuck at the education information section because I dont know the exact dates of start and end of both of my bachelor and master degrees.
> So kindly suggest what to do here ? is it ok if I enter tentative dates or they need to be exact ?
> Another question is : my edu and work assessment is positive, but is it ok if I dont want to claim points for my work experience? or there will a query raised that why am I not claiming Work exp points even after receiving positive assessment ? FYI : I dont want to claim the points because my first employer company is not functioning anymore and if any inquiry will be done then there wont be any reply from the company. So, I dont want to take any of such risk.
> Thanks,
> VK


can't you check the start dates with the school or google it?


----------



## nitmanit02

Hurray!!!
My wife got invitation to apply for 190 visa through SkillSelect for SA today  (had applied on 6th July)
60 days till we can apply.

But as I have applied for 189 EOI on 21st July, I will wait for Aug and Sep round, if successful, I will go as a primary applicant, as gives me independence to go for any state.

Thanks


----------



## kamy58

gaurav.kushan said:


> It will automatically calculate or I will need to make the changes?


You don't need to do anything, it is automatic.


----------



## arun32

nitmanit02 said:


> Hurray!!!
> My wife got invitation to apply for 190 visa through SkillSelect for SA today  (had applied on 6th July)
> 60 days till we can apply.
> 
> But as I have applied for 189 EOI on 21st July, I will wait for Aug and Sep round, if successful, I will go as a primary applicant, as gives me independence to go for any state.
> 
> Thanks



Congrats,

your wife had applied for NSW or VIC


----------



## nitmanit02

arun32 said:


> Congrats,
> 
> your wife had applied for NSW or VIC


You missed "SA" in the post 
south Australia


----------



## basilmabraham

I saw the option to apply for 190 without any specific state mentioned. How good is this route? How is it different from specifically applying for a single state? Are my chances better in this route?


----------



## basilmabraham

nitmanit02 said:


> Hurray!!!
> My wife got invitation to apply for 190 visa through SkillSelect for SA today  (had applied on 6th July)
> 60 days till we can apply.
> 
> But as I have applied for 189 EOI on 21st July, I will wait for Aug and Sep round, if successful, I will go as a primary applicant, as gives me independence to go for any state.
> 
> Thanks


What was her points breakdown and ANZSCO code?


----------



## arun32

nitmanit02 said:


> You missed "SA" in the post
> south Australia



Yes

Thanks and all the best


----------



## nitmanit02

basilmabraham said:


> I saw the option to apply for 190 without any specific state mentioned. How good is this route? How is it different from specifically applying for a single state? Are my chances better in this route?


Hi,
In case of 190, it depends on state.
For example, SA explicitly says that you choose only SA in EOI.
NSW says, it prefers that EOI mentions NSW, but doesn't says it is mandatory, and they are OK with any state too.
Other states might have different rules, I am not sure.

Hope it helps.


----------



## nitmanit02

basilmabraham said:


> What was her points breakdown and ANZSCO code?


70 points ( includes 5 spouse skill, and 5 state sponsorship points)
263212 code (ICT support engineer)
Applied 6th July
Invitation 27th july


----------



## basilmabraham

nitmanit02 said:


> 70 points ( includes 5 spouse skill, and 5 state sponsorship points)
> 263212 code (ICT support engineer)
> Applied 6th July
> Invitation 27th july


Thanks for the information.

Is there any restriction on the number of EOIs one can submit?


----------



## nitmanit02

basilmabraham said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> Is there any restriction on the number of EOIs one can submit?


No limitation.
But you should provide proof for all the claims made in EOI.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

basilmabraham said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> Is there any restriction on the number of EOIs one can submit?


No Limit.
Here's the information on their website itself.

How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?


Hope this helps. Thanks


----------



## basilmabraham

thanks Gaurav and nitmanit.

I am not claiming any extra points other than the 5 from the State Sponsorship. So all other points remain the same.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

I have a small doubt, I just wanted to ask if it asks for PASSPORT NUMBER when we submit EOI? 
I was checking my EOI and I realized that it didn't ask for PASSPORT NUMBER anywhere.
Is that normal or I have run into some confusion/mistake?

Thank you


----------



## Baljit Singh

arun32 said:


> Congrats,
> 
> your wife had applied for NSW or VIC


Hi Arun,

Can you please guide me to go for category 190 for NSW state sponsorship.
I have followed many links on net and I am totally confused about the information I got for this category.On some links I read that we can get invite from state before lodging an EOI. how this is possible to get invite before lodging an EOI.

Please provide some info.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## kamy58

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a small doubt, I just wanted to ask if it asks for PASSPORT NUMBER when we submit EOI?
> I was checking my EOI and I realized that it didn't ask for PASSPORT NUMBER anywhere.
> Is that normal or I have run into some confusion/mistake?
> 
> Thank you


That's correct, you don't need to provide passport details at the time of EOI submission.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

kamy58 said:


> That's correct, you don't need to provide passport details at the time of EOI submission.


Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## hussey14

hi

i have lodged my visa today.
can i have some guess after how many days my visa will be granted. senior members please answer.
minimum , maximum and average time period???

regards


----------



## VK_OZ

Hi guys,
I have submitted my EOI for 189. 
I have B.Sc in maths and MCA degrees.
ACS positively assessed MCA, So I have only mentioned MCA in my EOI and not B.Sc.
So is it ok or is it mandatory to mention all degrees and school details also? 

Thanks,
Vishal


----------



## murru.cg

VK_OZ said:


> Hi guys,
> I have submitted my EOI for 189.
> I have B.Sc in maths and MCA degrees.
> ACS positively assessed MCA, So I have only mentioned MCA in my EOI and not B.Sc.
> So is it ok or is it mandatory to mention all degrees and school details also?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vishal


Hello Vishal
I too belongs to the same educational background like yours, also going to apply ACS soon.

So how many years of experience had been counted by ACS for your degree with experience?

Mine was Bsc(Maths, Physics, Electronics) + MCA + 7.6 years in to IT

I belong to software engineer category.

Awaiting your response .. Thanks in adv


Regards
Murru


----------



## nmadaman

Hi ,

Submitted EOI 

Regards,
Developer Programmer - *261312* || ACS - 20-July-2015 || PTE - 02 July 2015 - L-69, S-64, W-70, R- 69 || EOI (189) - *23 July 2015 - (60 Points)* || Invite -


----------



## kamy58

murru.cg said:


> Hello Vishal
> I too belongs to the same educational background like yours, also going to apply ACS soon.
> 
> So how many years of experience had been counted by ACS for your degree with experience?
> 
> Mine was Bsc(Maths, Physics, Electronics) + MCA + 7.6 years in to IT
> 
> I belong to software engineer category.
> 
> Awaiting your response .. Thanks in adv
> 
> 
> Regards
> Murru


Two years of your experience will be adjusted towards your MCA if job code is ICT


----------



## sumit1286

Hello Seniors,

I have submitted EOI request and I am expecting invitation in August round.

I have not received marriage certificate yet so Husband name is not added in my wife's passport. Also, She has not taken PTE exam yet as we are planning to update her passport with spouse information.

Can I apply for visa without marriage certificate and without Husband name in her passport.

Please guide.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Sumit


----------



## murru.cg

kamy58 said:


> Two years of your experience will be adjusted towards your MCA if job code is ICT


Many Thanks, Kamy!!


----------



## kamy58

murru.cg said:


> Many Thanks, Kamy!!


Make sure your tasks mentioned are very well aligned with the job code, you can refer to ANZO descriptions pdf on ACS


----------



## ashwinkuhikar

Hi, 
I have applied for EOI on 21st of April'15 with 60 points (55+5 SS) for NSW.
Still waiting for invitation since last 3 months.

ANZSCO - 263111

Age-30
Edu-15
Exp-10
IELTS - 0 (R-8,L-7.5,S-7,W-6.5)

Anyone with same circumstance received invitation from NSW for 60 points ?


----------



## kamy58

ashwinkuhikar said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for EOI on 21st of April'15 with 60 points (55+5 SS) for NSW.
> Still waiting for invitation since last 3 months.
> 
> ANZSCO - 263111
> 
> Age-30
> Edu-15
> Exp-10
> IELTS - 0 (R-8,L-7.5,S-7,W-6.5)
> 
> Anyone with same circumstance received invitation from NSW for 60 points ?


Follow this sheet to get the trend

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...MiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?pli=1#gid=150190088


----------



## ashwinkuhikar

How accurate is this sheet ? Only few make an entry in this.... difficult to rely on this excel.


----------



## MM1108

Hi,
In my ACS result letter , its mentioned " The following employment after July 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. "

It means I need to divide my first company's experience (starting from July 2005 and continued for 5 years) into two viz. (1) July 2005 to 31 July 2007 and (2) 1st Aug 2007 to last day

Is it right way to mention experience in EOI?


----------



## Kdp2015

ashwinkuhikar said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for EOI on 21st of April'15 with 60 points (55+5 SS) for NSW.
> Still waiting for invitation since last 3 months.
> 
> ANZSCO - 263111
> 
> Age-30
> Edu-15
> Exp-10
> IELTS - 0 (R-8,L-7.5,S-7,W-6.5)
> 
> Anyone with same circumstance received invitation from NSW for 60 points ?


Me too waiting from the same date with same occupation and points


----------



## basilmabraham

MM1108 said:


> Hi,
> In my ACS result letter , its mentioned " The following employment after July 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. "
> 
> It means I need to divide my first company's experience (starting from July 2005 and continued for 5 years) into two viz. (1) July 2005 to 31 July 2007 and (2) 1st Aug 2007 to last day
> 
> Is it right way to mention experience in EOI?


Yes it is.

Thanks for this question, I just checked my EOI and modified it to reflect dates after the month specified in ACS assessment. I had put the first day of the month specified in ACS, however, it should be the first day of the month coming after the month specified in ACS.


----------



## MM1108

I have one more query-
What should be the "To Date" of current employment (accessed by ACS as well)?

Will it be the ACS assessment result letter date?
OR
Should I need to change it regularly as the current date.

If it is the later one, how I can claim the experience post ACS assessment ? I am working in same organization and on same designation. I am confused as I am lacking for claiming 8 years points by 3 days only.


----------



## kamy58

MM1108 said:


> Hi,
> In my ACS result letter , its mentioned " The following employment after July 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. "
> 
> It means I need to divide my first company's experience (starting from July 2005 and continued for 5 years) into two viz. (1) July 2005 to 31 July 2007 and (2) 1st Aug 2007 to last day
> 
> Is it right way to mention experience in EOI?


That's correct, mark first one as "not relevant" and second one as "relevant"


----------



## kamy58

MM1108 said:


> I have one more query-
> What should be the "To Date" of current employment (accessed by ACS as well)?
> 
> Will it be the ACS assessment result letter date?
> OR
> Should I need to change it regularly as the current date.
> 
> If it is the later one, how I can claim the experience post ACS assessment ? I am working in same organization and on same designation. I am confused as I am lacking for claiming 8 years points by 3 days only.


Leave current date as blank if you are continuing with the same organization and the time of Visa submit pay slips/form 16/bank statement to support experience post acs asessment.


----------



## RevanthAr

*EOI submitted with 70 points (29/07/2015)*

Hi,

I'm new here. I submitted my EOI with 70 points (29/07/2015). Eagerly waiting for the next invitation round.

Thanks,
Revanth Arramreddy


----------



## MM1108

*EOI Experience Question*



kamy58 said:


> Leave current date as blank if you are continuing with the same organization and the time of Visa submit pay slips/form 16/bank statement to support experience post acs asessment.


Thanks Kamy58!!

So it means that after 3 days (i.e. completion of 8 years of experience as per ACS assessment), 5 points will get added into my EOI score?


----------



## kamy58

MM1108 said:


> Thanks Kamy58!!
> 
> So it means that after 3 days (i.e. completion of 8 years of experience as per ACS assessment), 5 points will get added into my EOI score?


Yes


----------



## mahajanakhil1985

Hi Folks, I have few questions. Can someone please help?

1. What is the ACS reference number that we have to submit while filing EOI? Is it same user ID which we use to login to ACS website? Even in ACS evaluation report, I find "Our reference" section that has same reference number as my ACS user ID.

2. I received my ACS evaluation on July 24. While submitting EOI, I left blank the Date To column of my latest experience. My experience will fall in the range of 5 years plus in a span of 2-3 months. My current score on point test is 60. After 2-3 months, it should become 65. Will my new score reflect automatically if I download my Points summary using "View points breakdown" from SkillSelect?

3. How does SkillSelect system calculate work experience? Do they use exact dates or approximate on the basis of month and year? I want to know this because my relevant work experience will be 5 years plus if calculated on the basis of month and year alone and will be 4 years 10 months if calculated on the basis on exact dates.

4. There is a 40 character limit while mentioning Institution name and Company name in SkillSelect. I was not able to mention them in 40 character limit; so, I omitted/shortened few words at the end of my Institution name and Company name to adhere to 40 character limit. Will it be considered providing incorrect information at a later stage?

Thanks.


----------



## John_dh

sumit1286 said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I have submitted EOI request and I am expecting invitation in August round.
> 
> I have not received marriage certificate yet so Husband name is not added in my wife's passport. Also, She has not taken PTE exam yet as we are planning to update her passport with spouse information.
> 
> Can I apply for visa without marriage certificate and without Husband name in her passport.
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Sumit


You need marriage certificate as a proof of your marriage while lodging your visa.You need to provide certificate number ,date of marriage in visa application.Not necessary to add husbands name in passport if you have marriage certificate.


----------



## MM1108

What are the chances to get invite with 70 points in Analyst Programmer occupation in August month's invitation round?


----------



## kamy58

MM1108 said:


> What are the chances to get invite with 70 points in Analyst Programmer occupation in August month's invitation round?


70 points will certainly get you invitation


----------



## sumit1286

Can we lodge Visa applictaion without partners PTE result. Is it possible to add result on later stage.

Can we add it it once CO is assigned. Is there any time frame for it

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## Pommie

sumit1286 said:


> Can we lodge Visa applictaion without partners PTE result. Is it possible to add result on later stage.
> 
> Can we add it it once CO is assigned. Is there any time frame for it
> 
> Thanks,
> Sumit


Sumit

Be careful, I have read if you lodge an EOI and then the skills assessment or correspondence which supports the EOI is dated after the submission of the EOI, then you can have your application rejected (and you lose your fee's). It is because it is deemed a false EOI application.

You probably have to put down your partners PTE results when submitting the EOI, so again you would not be able to complete in advance (as you don't know the results)...

You could do the EOI and totally exclude partner points.... then update it later for partner PTE results... so long as you don't claim the points early, that should be fine....


----------



## kamy58

Pommie said:


> Sumit
> 
> Be careful, I have read if you lodge an EOI and then the skills assessment or correspondence which supports the EOI is dated after the submission of the EOI, then you can have your application rejected (and you lose your fee's). It is because it is deemed a false EOI application.
> 
> You probably have to put down your partners PTE results when submitting the EOI, so again you would not be able to complete in advance (as you don't know the results)...
> 
> You could do the EOI and totally exclude partner points.... then update it later for partner PTE results... so long as you don't claim the points early, that should be fine....


It is perfectly fine to have PTE results for functional english later for spouse and apply for Visa.
If you are not able to provide proof of functional english when CO ask they will ask to pay for tuition fee.

Note-- He is asking about Visa process, you are talking about EOI which are two different process


----------



## sumit1286

Thanks Kamy 58, Thanks once again for helping me out. Let me tell you my situation in more details:

1. I cleared PTE on 1st July 2015
2. I submitted my EOI on 3rd July with 65 Points.
3. I dont have marriage registration certificate , I applied for it on 10th July and since I applied it after 1 year of my marriage so it is taking time.
4. Since I dont have marriage certificate so my wife passport doesnt have Husband Name in it and her address is old address
5. I booked PTE exam for my wife and its on 17th August. So she will get her result on 18th Ausgut.

My agent is saying if you get visa invitation on 3rd August then also you have to wait till 18th August for wife's PTE result.

I think he is fooling me and If I have marriage certificate and EOI invitation then I can lodge visa application. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Sumit 




kamy58 said:


> It is perfectly fine to have PTE results for functional english later for spouse and apply for Visa.
> If you are not able to provide proof of functional english when CO ask they will ask to pay for tuition fee.
> 
> Note-- He is asking about Visa process, you are talking about EOI which are two different process


----------



## sumit1286

I am not claiming any points from my wife qualification so i have not mentioned it anywhere in EOI. I think its not required in EOI.

Its required only in Visa



Pommie said:


> Sumit
> 
> Be careful, I have read if you lodge an EOI and then the skills assessment or correspondence which supports the EOI is dated after the submission of the EOI, then you can have your application rejected (and you lose your fee's). It is because it is deemed a false EOI application.
> 
> You probably have to put down your partners PTE results when submitting the EOI, so again you would not be able to complete in advance (as you don't know the results)...
> 
> You could do the EOI and totally exclude partner points.... then update it later for partner PTE results... so long as you don't claim the points early, that should be fine....


----------



## arun32

Hi All,

What are my chances in August, am a 60 pointer.


----------



## Srilatha

sumit1286 said:


> I am not claiming any points from my wife qualification so i have not mentioned it anywhere in EOI. I think its not required in EOI.
> 
> Its required only in Visa


hi,

I think you can take " A letter from the college of your spouse specifying Her Medium of instruction is English ".
I am planning to take that.


----------



## KeeDa

rajrajinin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Due to work exp verification and trouble it is giving to various applicants, I am appearing for PTE again to score 20 points for English.
> Could someone help me with following queries:
> 
> 1. If I dont claim any points for work experience, do I need to submit all documents related to work (though I have all of them) and will verification happen?
> 
> 2. EOI is submitted in May, if I score well in PTE (79+) and remove my work experience claim, would date of effect change? I guess it should not because overall points (60) remain unchanged. Please confirm.
> 
> I am assuming invite will come in September and looking to achieve 79+ in PTE before the invite.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Cheers.


1. Even if you are not claiming experience points, that work experience was used towards gaining the skilled title, and hence they will still verify it if they have to.

2. From what I know, the date shouldn't change.


----------



## KeeDa

gaurav.kushan said:


> It will automatically calculate or I will need to make the changes?


The system will calculate automatically only if you have left the to-date for your current employment as blank.


----------



## kamy58

sumit1286 said:


> Thanks Kamy 58, Thanks once again for helping me out. Let me tell you my situation in more details:
> 
> 1. I cleared PTE on 1st July 2015
> 2. I submitted my EOI on 3rd July with 65 Points.
> 3. I dont have marriage registration certificate , I applied for it on 10th July and since I applied it after 1 year of my marriage so it is taking time.
> 4. Since I dont have marriage certificate so my wife passport doesnt have Husband Name in it and her address is old address
> 5. I booked PTE exam for my wife and its on 17th August. So she will get her result on 18th Ausgut.
> 
> My agent is saying if you get visa invitation on 3rd August then also you have to wait till 18th August for wife's PTE result.
> 
> I think he is fooling me and If I have marriage certificate and EOI invitation then I can lodge visa application. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Sumit


1. First of all nobody is certain that 3rd Aug is the invitation round
2. Seondly, you have your spouse's exam on 17th Aug, so you will get it by 20th Aug
3. When you file Visa application, CO is usually assigned in 40-50 days based on the comments from other folks here.
4. You have 60 days to file Visa, even if you get invited on 3rd August if you are not comfortable filing Visa without spouse's functional english you can do it on 18th August and still would have 45 days left in expiry of invitation
5. Not availability of functional english results of spouse can not deny you a visa, worst scenario can be to pay for second installment fees.
6. Just chill, let her complete the test and then file the Visa if your Agent is scaring you.


----------



## KeeDa

sumit1286 said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I have submitted EOI request and I am expecting invitation in August round.
> 
> I have not received marriage certificate yet so Husband name is not added in my wife's passport. Also, She has not taken PTE exam yet as we are planning to update her passport with spouse information.
> 
> Can I apply for visa without marriage certificate and without Husband name in her passport.
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Sumit


Without marriage certificate- No. That is crucial piece of evidence that you are married.
Without husbands name in passport- yes. DIBP does not require that the husbands name be endorsed on the passport. Your local PSK might ask you to get a new passport before issuing the PCC, but try and convince them. We just did my wife's PCC last week without having to change her passport for this husband's name thing.


----------



## RevanthAr

kamy58 said:


> First of all nobody is certain that 3rd Aug is the invitation round


I think we can be fairly confident that next invitation round is on 3rd august. see this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rly-awaited-august-2015-a-26.html#post7779906


----------



## kamy58

RevanthAr said:


> I think we can be fairly confident that next invitation round is on 3rd august. see this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rly-awaited-august-2015-a-26.html#post7779906


I would be the happiest if that is the date 
Still, they haven't updated anything on website. They had posted earlier that for every monthly invitation they will announce in advance and now there are only two working days left between now and 3rd Aug.


----------



## temiseun

i have tried to login to skillselect and i keep getting below error message

''An unexpected error occurred when processing the request. See inner exception for details. The 'appliesTo' address 'http://auth.dis.gov.au/adfs/services/trust' is not in the registered relying parties configuration element.''

is anybody experiencing same issue?


----------



## athar.dcsian

temiseun said:


> i have tried to login to skillselect and i keep getting below error message
> 
> ''An unexpected error occurred when processing the request. See inner exception for details. The 'appliesTo' address 'http://auth.dis.gov.au/adfs/services/trust' is not in the registered relying parties configuration element.''
> 
> is anybody experiencing same issue?


I'm also getting same error , not sure if it's due to system maintenance.


----------



## nabajitsaikia

*SkillSelect Queries*



temiseun said:


> i have tried to login to skillselect and i keep getting below error message
> 
> ''An unexpected error occurred when processing the request. See inner exception for details. The 'appliesTo' address 'http://auth.dis.gov.au/adfs/services/trust' is not in the registered relying parties configuration element.''
> 
> is anybody experiencing same issue?


Yes mate, you are right even i am having the same issues since evening. :drama:


----------



## John_dh

MM1108 said:


> What are the chances to get invite with 70 points in Analyst Programmer occupation in August month's invitation round?


You have very good chance, as most of the 65 pointers were cleared on 6th July 2015 invitation round. Most of the 60 pointers and few 65 pointer should be in queue.


----------



## Dmitrii8723

nabajitsaikia said:


> Yes mate, you are right even i am having the same issues since evening. :drama:


Hey guys!!! Have the same issue.... it is annoying. I still can't go trough!


----------



## KeeDa

Errors are not uncommon. From 503 bad requests to some unknown backend/ SAP error. Give it some time. They will be resolved soon enough.

Always make sure that the connection that your browser uses is secured- i.e. the URL is https type. If due to some error (like the security/ auth reasons listed a few posts above), the browser has redirected to a non-secure (i.e. just http) link, then close the browser tab, re-login using the https link and try again.


----------



## dd15

*EOI Application*

I have logged my EOI application on 8th april -2015 but still not received invitation. I got 60 points and I have applied under Software Engineer criteria.


----------



## kgsk1003

kamy58 said:


> Make sure your tasks mentioned are very well aligned with the job code, you can refer to ANZO descriptions pdf on ACS


Sure Kamy, Thanks again!!

So, You mean Bachelors from Non computers background and Masters from Computers background doesn't cause any problem or ACS doesn't deduct any experience more than 2 years for this UG-PG mismatch , right?


Regards

Murru


----------



## kamy58

kgsk1003 said:


> Sure Kamy, Thanks again!!
> 
> So, You mean Bachelors from Non computers background and Masters from Computers background doesn't cause any problem or ACS doesn't deduct any experience more than 2 years for this UG-PG mismatch , right?
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Murru


They will assess your master's for related experience. Your degree is closely related to ICT major, also your experience should be after the MCA and they will deduct 2 years for this. If experience is not after your MCA they have other conditions/criteria to measure experience which I don't remember, however, you can check on ACS site.


----------



## [email protected]

Hello Everyone,

Can anyone please share the complete list of the medical tests that are required to be done. I need to consult my wife's doctor before going for the medical test as she is pregnant and dont want to take any risks with any one the medical tests. I got to know that it is not advisable to go for Xray during pregnancy but I would still like to take the doctor's opinion. I would request any of you to please share the list of medical tests for both men and women that are required to be taken

Thanks


----------



## red_man

Hi everyone,

Just wondering, is it possible to submit multiple EOI for 189/190 with different ANZSCO codes??..i.e. for example can I submit 2 different EOI for 189 visa using 2 different Occupations?..
Kindly advise
Thanks.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

red_man said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wondering, is it possible to submit multiple EOI for 189/190 with different ANZSCO codes??..i.e. for example can I submit 2 different EOI for 189 visa using 2 different Occupations?..
> Kindly advise
> Thanks.


Wouldn't you need 2 skill assessments as well? or you already have got it done?
Seniors can advise.


----------



## KeeDa

You can submit multiple EOIs: *How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?*
You should have positive assessments in both the occupations.


----------



## deepgill

[email protected] said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can anyone please share the complete list of the medical tests that are required to be done. I need to consult my wife's doctor before going for the medical test as she is pregnant and dont want to take any risks with any one the medical tests. I got to know that it is not advisable to go for Xray during pregnancy but I would still like to take the doctor's opinion. I would request any of you to please share the list of medical tests for both men and women that are required to be taken
> 
> Thanks


Hello maggie... we have done our medical on 27th for four members.
Both for men and women..... Eye sight check up, Hiv test , Urine test and Chest x- ray.
For kids ....9yr old just Eye sight check up and Urine test.
3yr old just Eye sight check up.


----------



## red_man

gaurav.kushan said:


> Wouldn't you need 2 skill assessments as well? or you already have got it done?
> Seniors can advise.




Yes, I already got 2 different skills assessment done.
But I m not 100% whether its the correct way of doing it. Though I have read on Skillselect website which says that we can submit multiple EOIs but doesn't say anything about submitting multiple EOIs with 2 different Occupations.
Please senior advise.
Thanks


----------



## red_man

KeeDa said:


> You can submit multiple EOIs: *How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?*
> You should have positive assessments in both the occupations.



Thanks for your reply.
I did read that as well but I couldn't find anything on skillselect website which says whether I can or cannot lodge 2 EOIs with different occupation/Anzsco codes for the same visa category i.e. 189/190.

Just wanted to make sure before I do that. Don't want to put myself into trouble if it's not the right way of doing it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## KeeDa

red_man said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I did read that as well but I couldn't find anything on skillselect website which says whether I can or cannot lodge 2 EOIs with different occupation/Anzsco codes for the same visa category i.e. 189/190.
> 
> Just wanted to make sure before I do that. Don't want to put myself into trouble if it's not the right way of doing it.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I think it should be fine. If there was any such condition, they would have mentioned it. All they say is that the claims made in your application should be true, and all those are true in your case. Moreover, once you are invited on one of the EOIs, you will withdraw the other one which removes it from their system.


----------



## [email protected]

deepgill said:


> Hello maggie... we have done our medical on 27th for four members.
> Both for men and women..... Eye sight check up, Hiv test , Urine test and Chest x- ray.
> For kids ....9yr old just Eye sight check up and Urine test.
> 3yr old just Eye sight check up.


Thanks so much Deep for the reply.. Are these the only tests required??


----------



## saurav_dada

red_man said:


> Yes, I already got 2 different skills assessment done.
> But I m not 100% whether its the correct way of doing it. Though I have read on Skillselect website which says that we can submit multiple EOIs but doesn't say anything about submitting multiple EOIs with 2 different Occupations.
> Please senior advise.
> Thanks


Pls tell , were dates of your two different skill assessments same ?? means for example 

if one has got assessment as software engineer from 2012 to 2014 , then can one have 
other assessment as software tester from 2012 to 2014 .

if yes, then how you provided your roles and responsibility proofs of different occupations for same time period????


do you have one ACS reference number or two different ACS reference Numbers???


waiting for your reply most anxiously
,


----------



## deepgill

[email protected] said:


> deepgill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello maggie... we have done our medical on 27th for four members.
> Both for men and women..... Eye sight check up, Hiv test , Urine test and Chest x- ray.
> For kids ....9yr old just Eye sight check up and Urine test.
> 3yr old just Eye sight check up.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Deep for the reply.. Are these the only tests required??
Click to expand...

Yes, we have done only these tests..


----------



## captainm

Hi,
I have submitted my EOI for 489 recently but don't see anything in my immiAccount that has been created way before I submitted my EOI. how should I link them together?


Sent from iPad


----------



## red_man

saurav_dada said:


> Pls tell , were dates of your two different skill assessments same ?? means for example
> 
> if one has got assessment as software engineer from 2012 to 2014 , then can one have
> other assessment as software tester from 2012 to 2014 .
> 
> if yes, then how you provided your roles and responsibility proofs of different occupations for same time period????
> 
> 
> do you have one ACS reference number or two different ACS reference Numbers???
> 
> 
> waiting for your reply most anxiously
> ,



Hi Saurav,

I have 2 positive skill assessments in Accounting and Auditing. I am not claiming points for work experience therefore I do not have to provide any proof of roles and responsibilities. I cant say anything about your occupation.

Hope it helps you though.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

Just now my EOI has auto updated to 70 Points as I'm eligible for 5 more points from today. 
Now my EOI is of 70 points (261313)

Just wanted to know should I be expecting invite in this coming invitation round?:fingerscrossed:

Thank you.


----------



## KeeDa

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just now my EOI has auto updated to 70 Points as I'm eligible for 5 more points from today.
> Now my EOI is of 70 points (261313)
> 
> Just wanted to know should I be expecting invite in this coming invitation round?:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thank you.


Congrats. Yes, you will be invited in upcoming round. Start preparing for the next steps.


----------



## azimcuetcse01

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just now my EOI has auto updated to 70 Points as I'm eligible for 5 more points from today.
> Now my EOI is of 70 points (261313)
> 
> Just wanted to know should I be expecting invite in this coming invitation round?:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thank you.



70 would be perfect to take place in next invitation round.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Srilatha

I think for even 65 points is impossible for the august 3rd round.


----------



## Rev1198

65 points people will make it easily. 
People with 60 points should be worried.
I lodged my EOI on April 27th with 60 points for Developer Programmer 261312 and not sure when I'm gonna receive my invitation. 
1 month 1 round makes it worse for people with 60 points as people with 65 or more points would occupy the seats. 
Also, my assessment expires soon. 
Was worse in the year 2013 as there was 8 months backlog for Developer Programmers who lodged EOI.


----------



## gnshprasath

Hello did anyone applying as a developer programmer with 60 points get their invite in the 6th Jul round?


----------



## Umas

Hi,

I have a question relating to EOI for 189 Visa. Presently, I have accumulated 60 points.

Age - 25
English - 10
Skill (ACS) - 10 (261313 (Software Engineer))
Qualification - 15

I am planning to claim 5 points for partner. But, my partner is yet to complete ACS and English Test. I am sure, this activity will be completed in another one month.

So, my question is,

Whether I can go ahead and submit the EOI with 60 points and then during actual visa application claim 5 points for partner?

OR

Wait for another 1 month for my partner to complete ACS and English test and then submit EOI with 65 points?

Out of the above two approach which is more beneficial?

Also, w.r.t partner points says ... Immi Website says "You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:" 

Does it mean, it is not necessary to show proof of partner points while submitting EOI? Can any seniors help me out please?

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Srilatha

Rev1198 said:


> 65 points people will make it easily.
> People with 60 points should be worried.
> I lodged my EOI on April 27th with 60 points for Developer Programmer 261312 and not sure when I'm gonna receive my invitation.
> 1 month 1 round makes it worse for people with 60 points as people with 65 or more points would occupy the seats.
> Also, my assessment expires soon.
> Was worse in the year 2013 as there was 8 months backlog for Developer Programmers who lodged EOI.


Even my ACS expires on September 11th and lodged EOI on July 21st with Occupation code 261313 .

I hope that I will get invitation in the August 3rd round.


----------



## KeeDa

gnshprasath said:


> Hello did anyone applying as a developer programmer with 60 points get their invite in the 6th Jul round?


Nobody. Even some with 65 points (who had applied about a week before 6'th July) did not get the invite. All invites were sent to those with 65 (applied before 27-June I think) and above pointers.

Edit: My comment above is wrt 2613 (ICT) occupation.


----------



## KeeDa

Umas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question relating to EOI for 189 Visa. Presently, I have accumulated 60 points.
> 
> Age - 25
> English - 10
> Skill (ACS) - 10 (261313 (Software Engineer))
> Qualification - 15
> 
> I am planning to claim 5 points for partner. But, my partner is yet to complete ACS and English Test. I am sure, this activity will be completed in another one month.
> 
> So, my question is,
> 
> Whether I can go ahead and submit the EOI with 60 points and then during actual visa application claim 5 points for partner?
> 
> OR
> 
> Wait for another 1 month for my partner to complete ACS and English test and then submit EOI with 65 points?
> 
> Out of the above two approach which is more beneficial?
> 
> Also, w.r.t partner points says ... Immi Website says "You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:"
> 
> Does it mean, it is not necessary to show proof of partner points while submitting EOI? Can any seniors help me out please?
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


There is no such thing as points (60 or 65) during the visa application. Points are required for getting invited for the visa. Once you are invited, it does not matter with how many points you were invited. People get partner assessment and English results to gain 5 more points so as to have a better chance at getting invited earlier.

You can lodge the EOI now without claiming partner points (since you do not have the proof for the same) and once your partners assessment, etc are done, edit the EOI to update it and gain 5 additional points thus giving the EOI a better chance to get invited in the upcoming round thereafter.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

I have a query.
One of my friend is trying to submit EOI for 189 - Software Tester and when he selects Software Tester, it throws an exception saying software tester category isn't currently open.

Any idea about this?

Thank you


----------



## KeeDa

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query.
> One of my friend is trying to submit EOI for 189 - Software Tester and when he selects Software Tester, it throws an exception saying software tester category isn't currently open.
> 
> Any idea about this?
> 
> Thank you


Because 261314 Software Tester is not on the SOL. Only on CSOL. So, not eligible for 189.


----------



## spark92

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query.
> One of my friend is trying to submit EOI for 189 - Software Tester and when he selects Software Tester, it throws an exception saying software tester category isn't currently open.
> 
> Any idea about this?
> 
> Thank you


Well not all occupations are in SOL and Software Tester is one of them. However good point maybe your tester friend should raise a defect to immigration whether the occupation should be visible when applicant's occupation is not on the SOL.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

KeeDa said:


> Because 261314 Software Tester is not on the SOL. Only on CSOL. So, not eligible for 189.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## KeeDa

spark92 said:


> Well not all occupations are in SOL and Software Tester is one of them. However good point maybe your tester friend should raise a defect to immigration whether the occupation should be visible when applicant's occupation is not on the SOL.


How would the system know his occupation when this is the place where he is entering it for the very first time to introduce himself to the system? Moreover, I don't think it is an exception, but a proper error message.


----------



## didarul

I have applied EOI. My score came 70. I have applied for ICT project manager. Now waiting for state nomination from Victoria. Any suggestion how long it will take?


----------



## Zubair89

Just quick question folks, what time will the invites be sent out. Is there any specific time or it can be anytime on Monday between 9-5? Thanks


----------



## NikiMohan

Hi Guys.. I have a query.. Grateful if anybody can clarify... To be considered for the September round... say the round is scheduled on 7th September 2015... Till what time can time submit my EOI to be considered in that round? Theoretically can I submit upto 6th September 23.59 Australian Time?

I am not asking if I will get an invite, I am just asking will I be considered?


----------



## Samir78

EOI submitted with 65 points on 30 July for 189 as developer programmer.


----------



## kamy58

NikiMohan said:


> Hi Guys.. I have a query.. Grateful if anybody can clarify... To be considered for the September round... say the round is scheduled on 7th September 2015... Till what time can time submit my EOI to be considered in that round? Theoretically can I submit upto 6th September 23.59 Australian Time?
> 
> I am not asking if I will get an invite, I am just asking will I be considered?


Yes, you can submit but anyone who submitted earlier with same points would be considered first for invitation.


----------



## KeeDa

Zubair89 said:


> Just quick question folks, what time will the invites be sent out. Is there any specific time or it can be anytime on Monday between 9-5? Thanks


Not anytime. It is an automated process which starts at 00:00 AEST (19:30 IST) and is over in max 15 minutes time. Emails are also sent, and by nature, emails might arrive a bit late. So, always better to check the EOI status online during that 15 to 20 minutes window.


----------



## KeeDa

NikiMohan said:


> Hi Guys.. I have a query.. Grateful if anybody can clarify... To be considered for the September round... say the round is scheduled on 7th September 2015... Till what time can time submit my EOI to be considered in that round? Theoretically can I submit upto 6th September 23.59 Australian Time?
> 
> I am not asking if I will get an invite, I am just asking will I be considered?


Yes.


----------



## ajandhyala

Guys i applied for eoi yesterday through my agent. How do i check the status of the application online, please give me the related website. Also please let me know when is the date they release invites for this month ??


----------



## kamy58

ajandhyala said:


> Guys i applied for eoi yesterday through my agent. How do i check the status of the application online, please give me the related website. Also please let me know when is the date they release invites for this month ??


You can not check it yourself unless Agent shares the credentials


----------



## gaurav.kushan

ajandhyala said:


> Guys i applied for eoi yesterday through my agent. How do i check the status of the application online, please give me the related website. Also please let me know when is the date they release invites for this month ??


Reach out to your agent for credentials and then you can login into skillselect.
Here's the link - 
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


----------



## Hope_for_invite

*EOI date of effect*

Guys, need help !!

I downloaded my “EOI points breakdown” from my login where it showing my EOI date of effect as “18/06/2015 00:04:49”. Whereas in the homepage of my EOI profile displays as ” 03/04/2015”.
I have actually submitted my EOI on ”03/04/2015” and haven’t updated anything after.

Could someone please suggest why I am getting two different EOI date of effect.


----------



## KeeDa

Hope_for_invite said:


> Guys, need help !!
> 
> I downloaded my “EOI points breakdown” from my login where it showing my EOI date of effect as “18/06/2015 00:04:49”. Whereas in the homepage of my EOI profile displays as ” 03/04/2015”.
> I have actually submitted my EOI on ”03/04/2015” and haven’t updated anything after.
> 
> Could someone please suggest why I am getting two different EOI date of effect.


What happened sometime around 18/June? Your birthday (change in age related points) or your work experience changed?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hope_for_invite said:


> Guys, need help !!
> 
> I downloaded my “EOI points breakdown” from my login where it showing my EOI date of effect as “18/06/2015 00:04:49”. Whereas in the homepage of my EOI profile displays as ” 03/04/2015”.
> I have actually submitted my EOI on ”03/04/2015” and haven’t updated anything after.
> 
> Could someone please suggest why I am getting two different EOI date of effect.



18/06/2015 00:04:49 - This seems like some change in your profile points.
If you notice the time it's almost 12 at night.
Do you have your birthday on this date or your work experience start date?


----------



## Hope_for_invite

KeeDa said:


> What happened sometime around 18/June? Your birthday (change in age related points) or your work experience changed?


18/June is my birthday, but there is no change in my points. any suggestion!! is this going to impact my date of invitation.

Note : date of effect displayed in my home page (next column of visa type) still points to 03/April.

Thanks..


----------



## Hope_for_invite

gaurav.kushan said:


> 18/06/2015 00:04:49 - This seems like some change in your profile points.
> If you notice the time it's almost 12 at night.
> Do you have your birthday on this date or your work experience start date?


Thanks for your response.

18/June is my birthday, but there is no change in my previous claimed points. any suggestion!! is this going to impact my date of invitation.

Note : date of effect displaying in my home page (next column of visa type) still points to 03/April.

Thanks..


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hope_for_invite said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> 18/June is my birthday, but there is no change in my previous claimed points. any suggestion!! is this going to impact my date of invitation.
> 
> Note : date of effect displaying in my home page (next column of visa type) still points to 03/April.
> 
> Thanks..


So basically, it updated your EOI automatically on 18th June, however, the points you have claimed haven't change.
In my opinion, then it shouldn't have any impact on your EOI.
Date of effect changes usually changes when there's a change in points you have claimed.


----------



## azimcuetcse01

gaurav.kushan said:


> So basically, it updated your EOI automatically on 18th June, however, the points you have claimed haven't change.
> In my opinion, then it shouldn't have any impact on your EOI.
> Date of effect changes usually changes when there's a change in points you have claimed.



*Date of Effect:* Only change if there is any update in SCORE. You can modify you EOI anytime until you have been invited, if this modification updates your score then Date of effect would be changed also.

So, for your case, Date of Effect will remain same, only submission time will show the new one.


----------



## Pommie

I've got an INVITE .... yay


----------



## rajrajinin

Pommie said:


> I've got an INVITE .... yay


Congrats Pommie and all the best for your visa. 

Cheers.


----------



## kamy58

Anybody with 65 points got invite today?


----------



## Srilatha

Got invite today. 261313 with 65 points and EOI lodged on July 21st.

Congratulations to all who got invite.


----------



## vram

Hi all, just updated my signature and good luck to all Thanks a lot to all for the help provided


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

I just got the invite.
I hope everyone gets it. 

Thank you.


----------



## Samaya

I got invitation ( electronics engineering) with 60 point. EOI submitted on 17 June and got invitation today.
Good Luck to all guys
Jeeten and KeeDa ..thank you for your help and support and all friends.


----------



## Kariznin

Thank you guys, received the invite. 

Feels awesome! 

Thanks everyone for your support, special thanks to Sukesh123 to be with me everytime. 
Jeeten & KeeDa to solve everyone's queries be it a very petite one. 

On a special note, Jeeten you received your invite?
Hope everyone get their invite soon.. 

Updating timeline:
EOI submitted with 65 points on 29th July.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations for next steps !!!


Still awaiting invite for *Date of effect* - 05/04/2015.






Kariznin said:


> Thank you guys, received the invite.
> 
> Feels awesome!
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support, special thanks to Sukesh123 to be with me everytime.
> Jeeten & KeeDa to solve everyone's queries be it a very petite one.
> 
> On a special note, Jeeten you received your invite?
> 
> Updating timeline:
> EOI submitted with 65 points on 29th July.


----------



## nasti

have any software engineers with 60 points got invitation ???


----------



## kamy58

Kariznin said:


> Thank you guys, received the invite.
> 
> Feels awesome!
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support, special thanks to Sukesh123 to be with me everytime.
> Jeeten & KeeDa to solve everyone's queries be it a very petite one.
> 
> On a special note, Jeeten you received your invite?
> Hope everyone get their invite soon..
> 
> Updating timeline:
> EOI submitted with 65 points on 29th July.


What is your job code


----------



## nitmanit02

Finally!!!!
Got my invite today 
Details:
Visa category 189
Job code 261313 software engineer
Points 65
Applied 21-Jul-2015
Invitation 3-Aug-2015

Thanks guys for your support and answers to my queries.

Congrats to all of you that got invite.


----------



## kamy58

Anyone got invite for 2611 with 65 points and EOI date after 14 Jun?


----------



## sudeepdai

Invited!
See signature for details.

Thanks for everything.

Dedicate this to god almighty!!


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations to ALL who have been Invited and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


----------



## kamy58

sudeepdai said:


> Invited!
> See signature for details.
> 
> Thanks for everything.
> 
> Dedicate this to god almighty!!


Congratulations Sudeep!


----------



## deepgill

Congratulations all who got invitation and best of luck for next stage


----------



## tam09

occupation 221111
date of effect 1st of July
65 points
invited...


----------



## darshanoza

Hi seniors

I have a question on eoi and acs skills requirement met date. My spouse's current job is July 2012 - till date. Acs has assessed this work experience as suitable for 2611. However due to non Australian degree, they deducted 2 years of work experience and the acs letter said skills requirement met date is july 2014. 

My question is when I submit EOI, in the work experience data entry section there is a tickbox for every job whether the job is related to nominated occupation or not. But there is no field for entering skills requirement met date. Should we tick yes for this work experience? How will dibp and skillselect system know that though job started in july 2012, the work experience is to be counted from july 2014 only.

Appreciate any advice. 

Thanks in advance

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

darshanoza said:


> Hi seniors
> 
> I have a question on eoi and acs skills requirement met date. My spouse's current job is July 2012 - till date. Acs has assessed this work experience as suitable for 2611. However due to non Australian degree, they deducted 2 years of work experience and the acs letter said skills requirement met date is july 2014.
> 
> My question is when I submit EOI, in the work experience data entry section there is a tickbox for every job whether the job is related to nominated occupation or not. But there is no field for entering skills requirement met date. Should we tick yes for this work experience? How will dibp and skillselect system know that though job started in july 2012, the work experience is to be counted from july 2014 only.
> 
> Appreciate any advice.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


There is no such skill-met-date field in the EOI. You have to enter your work episodes as given in the ACS result letter and wisely choose that tickbox such that all episodes before the skill met date are marked as not-relevant and the rest as relevant. If a single work episode spans over and across the skill met date, then split that episode into two parts marking the first part before the skill-met-date as not-relevant and the other part as relevant.


----------



## darshanoza

KeeDa said:


> There is no such skill-met-date field in the EOI. You have to enter your work episodes as given in the ACS result letter and wisely choose that tickbox such that all episodes before the skill met date are marked as not-relevant and the rest as relevant. If a single work episode spans over and across the skill met date, then split that episode into two parts marking the first part before the skill-met-date as not-relevant and the other part as relevant.


Ah ok. Got it.

Thanks for your prompt response.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## faroutsam

sudeepdai said:


> Invited!
> See signature for details.
> 
> Thanks for everything.
> 
> Dedicate this to god almighty!!



Many Congratulations! I will be submitting EOI soon in 233214 [Structural Engineering]...


----------



## sumit1286

Invitation received. Please check your email guys.


----------



## topmahajan

Guys,

I have received the Visa Invite today . You guys accurated calculated the next round date as 3rd August.

Applied for Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) under Software Engineer - 261313. Submitted EOI on 2nd July with 60 points. EOI auto updated to 65 points on 21st July.

Can anyone please share the list of documents I need to upload with the visa application? I am planning to collect all documents before actually submitting the visa application.

Prashant


----------



## KeeDa

topmahajan said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have received the Visa Invite today . You guys accurated calculated the next round date as 3rd August.
> 
> Applied for Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) under Software Engineer - 261313. Submitted EOI on 2nd July with 60 points. EOI auto updated to 65 points on 21st July.
> 
> Can anyone please share the list of documents I need to upload with the visa application? I am planning to collect all documents before actually submitting the visa application.
> 
> Prashant


Congrats.



KeeDa said:


> Fourth post from this thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/455506-documents-required-after-eoi.html*


----------



## Samaya

Hi guys, 
what does this statement means " If you are invited to apply for this visa, you will have 60 days to do so"?

Do I have only 60 days to pay application fees and gathering documents?
I got invitation today and I am outside Australia and will take 3 weeks to return back. What would be the best option ?
Thank you guys in advance.


----------



## abb2959

you need to initiate the process i.e by paying the fees and submitting the initial documents ,not all of of them but what you've got.,others can b submitted later.But yes u need to make the payment within 60 days.
hope it helps.


----------



## abb2959

Samaya said:


> Hi guys,
> what does this statement means " If you are invited to apply for this visa, you will have 60 days to do so"?
> 
> Do I have only 60 days to pay application fees and gathering documents?
> I got invitation today and I am outside Australia and will take 3 weeks to return back. What would be the best option ?
> Thank you guys in advance.




you need to initiate the process i.e by paying the fees and submitting the initial documents ,not all of of them but what you've got.,others can b submitted later.But yes u need to make the payment within 60 days.


----------



## Kariznin

kamy58 said:


> What is your job code


It's 261312: Developer Programmer 

Has the cut off date shifted at least for 2 weeks for 60 pointers?


----------



## abb2959

Kariznin said:


> It's 261312: Developer Programmer
> 
> Has the cut off date shifted at least for 2 weeks for 60 pointers?


NO idea..
my case is..

hi i have applied for 261311 analyst programmer at 60 pts on april 19 2015.
what are my chances of getting an invitation.??? 
please help as I have only visa til feb 2016.
Will that be enough time to clear the 60 pointer backlog?


----------



## gnshprasath

Hello did anyone applying as a developer programmer with 60 points get their invite this August round?


----------



## Saral

Hi 

Who got invitation for 60 points? 


I have submitted EOI on 1st Aug, 2015 with 60 points 189 Subclass and 65 points 190 Subclass.


----------



## KeeDa

Samaya said:


> Hi guys,
> what does this statement means " If you are invited to apply for this visa, you will have 60 days to do so"?
> 
> Do I have only 60 days to pay application fees and gathering documents?
> I got invitation today and I am outside Australia and will take 3 weeks to return back. What would be the best option ?
> Thank you guys in advance.


60 days just for paying the visa fees (also known as lodging the visa). You have even more time after that to upload the documents (until CO allocation which, these days, isn't happening for 1 to 1.5 months at least after visa lodging).

I myself got invited on 24-Apr, paid the visa fees on the 59'th day (22-Jun), uploaded all docs (first and last - all in one go) about a month after that (21-Jul). PCC and Meds still pending.


----------



## Umas

Thanks KeeDa. This makes sense. 

Umas



KeeDa said:


> There is no such thing as points (60 or 65) during the visa application. Points are required for getting invited for the visa. Once you are invited, it does not matter with how many points you were invited. People get partner assessment and English results to gain 5 more points so as to have a better chance at getting invited earlier.
> 
> You can lodge the EOI now without claiming partner points (since you do not have the proof for the same) and once your partners assessment, etc are done, edit the EOI to update it and gain 5 additional points thus giving the EOI a better chance to get invited in the upcoming round thereafter.


----------



## Samaya

KeeDa said:


> 60 days just for paying the visa fees (also known as lodging the visa). You have even more time after that to upload the documents (until CO allocation which, these days, isn't happening for 1 to 1.5 months at least after visa lodging).
> 
> I myself got invited on 24-Apr, paid the visa fees on the 59'th day (22-Jun), uploaded all docs (first and last - all in one go) about a month after that (21-Jul). PCC and Meds still pending.


Thank you KeeDa for your answer.
This means, if i can pay visa fee within 60 days, I can upload my slowly after that starting with academic certificates and so on. And Can we medical certificate and police certificate slowly at the end after paying visa fee? Could you please tell me what is the total visa fee these days 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## JPD

Hi,

I submitted my EOI during May 2015 and on July 10th under I updated it again to reflect my new IELTS in order to earn points for IELTS.

Im currently having 65 points but didn't get the invitation in this round. 

any reasons for not getting invitation?

Do I have to call skillselect?

Thanks


----------



## kamy58

JPD said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI during May 2015 and on July 10th under I updated it again to reflect my new IELTS in order to earn points for IELTS.
> 
> Im currently having 65 points but didn't get the invitation in this round.
> 
> any reasons for not getting invitation?
> 
> Do I have to call skillselect?
> 
> Thanks


Top rankers based on respective job codes get invite, if your job code had higher pointers that is the reason you didn't get it. Also, points are same whoever submits first get the invite


----------



## JPD

kamy58 said:


> Top rankers based on respective job codes get invite, if your job code had higher pointers that is the reason you didn't get it. Also, points are same whoever submits first get the invite


Thanks for the info kamy... my job code is 261111... I think have to wait till next round...any idea about the date?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## srisydney

EOI Education History Doubt?

I have a Bachelors in Engineering (From India)
My EA assessment says AQF Level : Bachelor Degree

In my EOI I have selected 

Bachelor degree (other)

Have I opted for the right option or I should I update my EOI to

Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology??


----------



## mufc1999

*Invited!*

Got my invitation on monday morning 3/08/15!

EOI Submitted last month July 2nd
60 points
263111 (ACS)
3y Work Experience
IELTS 6
From Malaysia

Looking forward to lodge 189. Good luck everyone!


----------



## grant512

> Got my invitation on monday morning 3/08/15!
> 
> EOI Submitted last month July 2nd
> 60 points
> 263111 (ACS)
> 3y Work Experience
> IELTS 6
> From Malaysia
> 
> Looking forward to lodge 189. Good luck everyone!


Inspiring me now! Congratulation!


----------



## kamy58

JPD said:


> Thanks for the info kamy... my job code is 261111... I think have to wait till next round...any idea about the date?:fingerscrossed:


If we go by the current trend so far, it is going to be 7th September


----------



## alam1976

srisydney said:


> EOI Education History Doubt?
> 
> I have a Bachelors in Engineering (From India)
> My EA assessment says AQF Level : Bachelor Degree
> 
> In my EOI I have selected
> 
> Bachelor degree (other)
> 
> Have I opted for the right option or I should I update my EOI to
> 
> Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology??


I think you should select Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology.
I am BSc in Electrical & Electronic Engineering,I selected Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology.


----------



## thuthime

Hi Everyne,

I have a bit of a problem,

I recived an invitation for 489 FS with IELTS 6.5 on each band. However I have sat for the IELTS exam again and now I have all 7 band .

If I mention band 7 on my aplication there will be a mismatch between EOI and application. What do i do?

Thanks

T


----------



## captainm

thuthime said:


> Hi Everyne,
> 
> I have a bit of a problem,
> 
> I recived an invitation for 489 FS with IELTS 6.5 on each band. However I have sat for the IELTS exam again and now I have all 7 band .
> 
> If I mention band 7 on my aplication there will be a mismatch between EOI and application. What do i do?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> T



If your point doesn't decrease, it won't make any problem.

P.s please add your data in this small table: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mCQpq8_KbGCPYgE7GHgeEkXnDVuWJrErLg2EdtyDdJc/


----------



## Mr.C

hi all, does anyone know the link to immi website where it says that the points to submit eoi is 60 points? just have a friend who wants to check. Thanks


----------



## srisydney

alam1976 said:


> I think you should select Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology.
> I am BSc in Electrical & Electronic Engineering,I selected Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology.




Another expat said I need to opt for qualification based on my EA assessment.
i.e Bachelor (other)
I have sent you a link as a PM .

Really confused in this regard.
I am from India,I contacted Australian High commission in Delhi and they asked me contact VFS Global for my issue .
VFS Global has an automated response and no case specific reply.

I have sent an email skillselect support centre. Hope they can give a proper response.

There are no official guides as links are lost after they updated the website.


----------



## pranavkat

Hi All,

Please advise whether I will be able to get an invite in September round or not.
Job code - 261311
Appln date - 17/07/2015
Points - 60

Thanks
Pranav


----------



## KeeDa

srisydney said:


> Another expat said I need to opt for qualification based on my EA assessment.
> i.e Bachelor (other)
> I have sent you a link as a PM .
> 
> Really confused in this regard.
> I am from India,I contacted Australian High commission in Delhi and they asked me contact VFS Global for my issue .
> VFS Global has an automated response and no case specific reply.
> 
> I have sent an email skillselect support centre. Hope they can give a proper response.
> 
> There are no official guides as links are lost after they updated the website.


Both the choices give you the same amount of points, right? Then don't bother much. If your degree is related to science (Bio, Chem) or Business (Commerce, CA, MBA) or Tech (ICT, BioTech), then choose the _Bachelors in Science, Business, Tech_ option, else choose the _Others_ option. Claiming the right amount of points is what matters most.

If you still want to hear from someone with a first hand experience in this matter, then search the forum for the degree name, find someone who studied this degree, and PM them about it.


----------



## KeeDa

pranavkat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please advise whether I will be able to get an invite in September round or not.
> Job code - 261311
> Appln date - 17/07/2015
> Points - 60
> 
> Thanks
> Pranav


Sorry mate. It will be much much longer after September when you can expect an invite with 60 points for 2613 occupation.


----------



## vutukuricm

Can anyone suggest when can i expect Invite?

EOI submitted: 16-06-2015
Points-60
Occupation code : 2613 (Software engineer)


----------



## srisydney

KeeDa said:


> Both the choices give you the same amount of points, right? Then don't bother much. If your degree is related to science (Bio, Chem) or Business (Commerce, CA, MBA) or Tech (ICT, BioTech), then choose the _Bachelors in Science, Business, Tech_ option, else choose the _Others_ option. Claiming the right amount of points is what matters most.
> 
> If you still want to hear from someone with a first hand experience in this matter, then search the forum for the degree name, find someone who studied this degree, and PM them about it.


Thanks for the info

Yes both options give me same points
Mine is Bachelor of Mechanical Engineering
I have opted for Bachelor (Other) in the EOI
Lets see how it goes


----------



## tikky72

Any Idea for Accountant General 221111

EOI submitted 189 - 11/05/2015 with 60 points
EOI submitted 190 - 24/07/2015 with 65 points for NSW

No invitation on 3rd August.


----------



## pranavkat

Thanks KeeDa....

I agree with you to some extent but not completely...
After the recent August draw EOI's with only 60 points submitted after 1st april are in the pool.
Rest all have been invited.

So for next draw we have below mentioned 3 categories:-
1. 60 pointer backlog.
2. New EOI's submitted after 3rd aug having points greater than 65.
3. 60 Pointer's trying to improve the score.

I was just checking the trend last year (when there were 2 draws), the draw on 29th August 2014 covered 60 pointers upto 6th aug 2014.

Looking at above calculations, I am hoping (can be seriously wrong) for an ITA in October draw if not september.

Please comment.

Thanks 
Pranav


----------



## KeeDa

pranavkat said:


> After the recent August draw EOI's with only 60 points submitted after 1st april are in the pool.


And before August draw, 60 pointers since 23-March were in the pool- which means only 9 days of backlog has been cleared.

This year is showing signs that are completely different than the previous year with applicants from #2 (65+) taking up most of the places and thus leaving very few early 60 pointers with an invite. For instance, last year, the 60 points backlog used to move somewhere between 8 to 15 days per round (there used to be 2 rounds per month back then), whereas now we see that this movement has effectively halved. That said, we do not have enough data to compare from this year, so we cannot be sure if this is how the trend would be going further. Another point to consider is that it was sometime in November 2014 when acceptance of PTE was introduced. PTE exam dates are readily available (as compared to 1 to 2 months wait time for IELTS) and PTE results are out within 48 to 72 hours (as compared to 13 days for IELTS). From what I have heard, PTE is easier to score with. This must be contributing to more number of applicants with more points, and if it indeed is the case, then chances are that waiting times for 60 pointers would be at least twice as much as compared to the previous year.

Edit: To add about "2. New EOI's submitted after 3rd aug having points greater than 65."
I hope you are aware that any 65+ applicant who files the EOI at any time (even after you) just a minute before the draw date gets a priority to be invited before you.


----------



## eldiablo

auslover said:


> HI guys,
> 
> As the EOI process has already started so i am starting this thread where people can share , Their EOi filing status and issues.
> 
> I Filed EOI today with 60 points


Hi auslover,

I am new to this process. Could you or anyone here can help me with my below questions.

1. Which IELTS is accepted? (academic or General)
2. My SOL Code is 263111-Computer Network and Systems Engineer. What is the procedure to apply for ACS verification. 

Please advise.


----------



## kamy58

eldiablo said:


> Hi auslover,
> 
> I am new to this process. Could you or anyone here can help me with my below questions.
> 
> 1. Which IELTS is accepted? (academic or General)
> 2. My SOL Code is 263111-Computer Network and Systems Engineer. What is the procedure to apply for ACS verification.
> 
> Please advise.


IELTS General unless specifically asked for example doctors or more academic type of professions require IELTS Academic


----------



## batra786

mufc1999 said:


> Got my invitation on monday morning 3/08/15!
> 
> EOI Submitted last month July 2nd
> 60 points
> 263111 (ACS)
> 3y Work Experience
> IELTS 6
> From Malaysia
> 
> Looking forward to lodge 189. Good luck everyone!


Hi
Congratss!!
Can you please share you points breakdown? Are you claiming your spouse points?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Guys, at the time of filing the visa.. do we have to mention all dependents whether they are migrating with us or not..?

If yes, then are we required to submit their PCC and medicals, even if they are not migrating with us..

Please suggest, someone told me that the PCC and medicals of all dependents have to be submitted, even if they are not migrating with you... I am confused.. Need guidance


----------



## pranavkat

KeeDa said:


> And before August draw, 60 pointers since 23-March were in the pool- which means only 9 days of backlog has been cleared.


Thanks Keeda.. Appreciate the analysis done by you.

I agree that PTE-A is a very good alternative for IELTS but I am unable to decide confused:) whether to give it or not as I already have 7+ in IELTS all sections with overall 8.
Hence for me target would be to score 79+...


----------



## azimcuetcse01

KeeDa said:


> Both the choices give you the same amount of points, right? Then don't bother much. If your degree is related to science (Bio, Chem) or Business (Commerce, CA, MBA) or Tech (ICT, BioTech), then choose the _Bachelors in Science, Business, Tech_ option, else choose the _Others_ option. Claiming the right amount of points is what matters most.
> 
> If you still want to hear from someone with a first hand experience in this matter, then search the forum for the degree name, find someone who studied this degree, and PM them about it.


Bachelor (Science..........) Bachelor (Others) both carry same score, don't worry about the selection, matter is the score. If you are from Science background, then better to choose Bachelor (Science ..........)

Its a minor issue.


----------



## azimcuetcse01

[email protected] said:


> Guys, at the time of filing the visa.. do we have to mention all dependents whether they are migrating with us or not..?
> 
> If yes, then are we required to submit their PCC and medicals, even if they are not migrating with us..
> 
> Please suggest, someone told me that the PCC and medicals of all dependents have to be submitted, even if they are not migrating with you... I am confused.. Need guidance


I got the reference from my two friends, they had submitted PCC only for Spouse (Dependent and Migrating), both of them had parents+siblings but PCC was not required. Parents+Sibling information required in Form-80 (both for Applicant and Dependent), so I guess only Applicant and all dependent are required to face PCC, not all non-migrating parents+sibling

I have uploaded PCC for my spouse only, CO not yet assigned thus cannot share the PCC requirement.


----------



## mdesilva

Hi All,

Is it necessary to mention the date certified when the documents get certified ?


----------



## faroutsam

alam1976 said:


> I think you should select Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology.
> I am BSc in Electrical & Electronic Engineering,I selected Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology.


Same case here, any senior member can please confirm?


----------



## Kel_81

Hi, I have possibly a really stupid question, maybe two but please excuse me! I did a lot of legwork for my visa 2 years ago, but circumstances changed with my husband losing his job and we couldn't go ahead. We are now in a position where we feel it is a good time so I placed my skillselect tonight with 70 points. My thinking was if I was invited in September I would have a few pay days to get visa fee for end v of Oct. Silly me has just realised that my skills assessment from AITSL expires on the 23rd Oct : ( Ideally I needed some funds from my 27th Oct pay day to pay for visa. My question is, are my points counted from EOI submission or will I lose my points on 23/10 even if I'm ready to pay visa within the 60 days on Oct 27th?

I know this is all dependent on me being invited in Sept or Oct but can't believe that this may set me back more money to apply to AITSL and 6 month wait again.

Any info or advice gratefully received!

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

Kel_81 said:


> Hi, I have possibly a really stupid question, maybe two but please excuse me! I did a lot of legwork for my visa 2 years ago, but circumstances changed with my husband losing his job and we couldn't go ahead. We are now in a position where we feel it is a good time so I placed my skillselect tonight with 70 points. My thinking was if I was invited in September I would have a few pay days to get visa fee for end v of Oct. Silly me has just realised that my skills assessment from AITSL expires on the 23rd Oct : ( Ideally I needed some funds from my 27th Oct pay day to pay for visa. My question is, are my points counted from EOI submission or will I lose my points on 23/10 even if I'm ready to pay visa within the 60 days on Oct 27th?
> 
> I know this is all dependent on me being invited in Sept or Oct but can't believe that this may set me back more money to apply to AITSL and 6 month wait again.
> 
> Any info or advice gratefully received!
> 
> Thanks


Your skills assessment should be valid at the time of invitation. So, your assessment is valid if you are invited on 07-Sep or 05-Oct. Does not matter if the assessment is not valid at the time of visa fees payment. You should not worry because with 70 points, you will definitely get an invitation on 07-Sep, and you will have time until 06-Nov to pay.


----------



## Kel_81

Brilliant news, thank you! It has been a long two years waiting to get to this point so fingers crossed I do get an invite!


----------



## KeeDa

[email protected] said:


> Guys, at the time of filing the visa.. do we have to mention all dependents whether they are migrating with us or not..?
> 
> If yes, then are we required to submit their PCC and medicals, even if they are not migrating with us..
> 
> Please suggest, someone told me that the PCC and medicals of all dependents have to be submitted, even if they are not migrating with you... I am confused.. Need guidance


Yes, you should declare dependents even if they are not migrating. But, please lookup the definition of dependent. Parents (if both alive) would count as dependent on each other (and not you).

Yes, PCC and Medicals would be required from dependents even if they are not migrating. Children under 16 do not need a PCC though.


----------



## bob_1982

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Bachelor (Science..........) Bachelor (Others) both carry same score, don't worry about the selection, matter is the score. If you are from Science background, then better to choose Bachelor (Science ..........)
> 
> Its a minor issue.


hi
your code is 233914 and i am going to assessed as ET rather than PE.someone told me its hard to get invite with 60 points for ET. can you advise please?


----------



## azimcuetcse01

bob_1982 said:


> hi
> your code is 233914 and i am going to assessed as ET rather than PE.someone told me its hard to get invite with 60 points for ET. can you advise please?



I was lucky to get Invitation within 27days of EOI. This year, skillselect has changed the invitation round timing, I got invitation at the first round of 2015 (6July). August invitation round has been completed too, but the result not published yet.

Tough to guess pattern, but its for sure one day you will get invitation. You may prepare your document in advance.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## gajanayake

Hi friends,

Wanted to get some clarifications from you guys based on the plan of getting 5 points for the dependent qualification and applying for a 189 invitation with 60 points.

1. If i am getting married in 2 months time from now, will i be having to show evidence of our relationship for 6 or 12 months or just the marriage certificate would do? 

2. Also for the skills assessment, should the dependent be on the same anzco code as the primary applicant or its just that the primary and the dependent's anzco codes should be in the same skill occupation list? 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## KeeDa

gajanayake said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Wanted to get some clarifications from you guys based on the plan of getting 5 points for the dependent qualification and applying for a 189 invitation with 60 points.
> 
> 1. If i am getting married in 2 months time from now, will i be having to show evidence of our relationship for 6 or 12 months or just the marriage certificate would do?
> 
> 2. Also for the skills assessment, should the dependent be on the same anzco code as the primary applicant or its just that the primary and the dependent's anzco codes should be in the same skill occupation list?
> 
> Thanks in advance..


1. Just marriage certificate is enough. Member sam24112003 (recently granted the 189 visa) was in a same situation as you- newly married and claimed partner points.

2. Just on the same skills list. Occupation can be different.


----------



## gajanayake

Hi KeeDa,

Thanks a lot for the explanation. 

Regards
Gajanayake


----------



## neil89

Posts

Hi everyone,

Does anyone have any idea if a motor mechanic - 321211 189 visa categorywill get invited in September invitation round. I submitted my EOI - on 23/07/2015 with 60 points. I didnt make it in August round. For some reason don't know why nothing gets updated on Immigration website. They are suppose go update people in advance for upcoming invitation round and occupation ceilings.


----------



## bandaris

*EOI with 60 Points Submitted on 23th May'15*

Hi I have submitted EOI with 60 points for 261313 on May 23rd. When can i expect the Invite?


----------



## Kel_81

With regards to the PCC, We moved to Malaysia last year. Will I need one from Malaysia and one from UK?


----------



## saurav_dada

bandaris said:


> Hi I have submitted EOI with 60 points for 261313 on May 23rd. When can i expect the Invite?


For 261313 - Software Engineer occupation code

In August round one week backlog was cleared from march23 to march30 , 2015 for 60 pointers and rest were 65 and above . 

Means every month approx one week backlog for 60 pointers, it would take another 6 months according to this calculations, approx 350 ppl with 65 and above points and 150 approx 60 pointers. 

Dont want to dishearten you , but would strongly recommend you to improve your scores by PTE test and get 79+ each and update EOI with 70 marks , rather than waiting for 6 months because this wait is very depressing.

Since now more and more people are getting aware about PTE and can easily score 65+ in each section and making their scores to be 65 or 70 easily so situation is getting worse for 60 pointers as per this calculations. 

Prepare again and try to score to score maximum in PTE

Good Luck


----------



## azimcuetcse01

Kel_81 said:


> With regards to the PCC, We moved to Malaysia last year. Will I need one from Malaysia and one from UK?


If your stay period is 12months (in total, multiple times in last 10years) then it is required to get PCC, else not.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## Umas

Have a question regarding ACS assessment to claim partner points.

I got my assessment for 261313 (Software Engineer). To claim partner point, whether


1. My partner skill set can be assessed under any ANZSCO Code in SOL List. Say, ICT business Analyst (261111) or 

Or 

2. My partner skill set needs to be assessed only under unit group '2613' SOFTWARE AND APPLICATIONS PROGRAMMERS But, from SOL list (Since, mine is 261313).

My impression is that '1' is correct. However, want to confirm. Can any one confirm?

thanks,
Umashankar


----------



## jannayaksingh

I have submitted my EOI with 60 points on 21-07-2015. My relevant experience is counted from Sept 2010. So at the time of EOI submission my relevant exp is 4 yrs and 10 months because of which I got 5 points. Now the confusion is as to when the I can be eligible to claim 10 points of my experience. Is it at the start of this sept or end at the month end


----------



## salman.khosa

Dear All,

I have applied with below details since March 2015 in ICT Business Analyst category under 189 through Agent but didnt get any invite so far. Any experienced people might comment on possibilities?

EOI Submitted March 11th, 2015
D.O.B June 6th 1983
ACS Skill Assessment employement after December 2009 till Feb 2015 ICT Business Analysts 261111 March 9th, 2015
IELTS Listening 7.0 Reading 7.0 Written 7.5 Speaking 8.5 Test Date Feburary 7th, 2015

Regards,

Suleman


----------



## KeeDa

Umas said:


> Have a question regarding ACS assessment to claim partner points.
> 
> I got my assessment for 261313 (Software Engineer). To claim partner point, whether
> 
> 
> 1. My partner skill set can be assessed under any ANZSCO Code in SOL List. Say, ICT business Analyst (261111) or
> 
> Or
> 
> 2. My partner skill set needs to be assessed only under unit group '2613' SOFTWARE AND APPLICATIONS PROGRAMMERS But, from SOL list (Since, mine is 261313).
> 
> My impression is that '1' is correct. However, want to confirm. Can any one confirm?
> 
> thanks,
> Umashankar



Yes, 1 is correct. The rule is about both being on the same list. If main applicant's occupation is on SOL, then partners also has to be on SOL (it will not work if partners is not in SOL but is in CSOL).


----------



## yasmeenaaa

my occupation code is 233512
if i submitted the EOI 25/8/2015 
when shall i expect invitation ?


----------



## BARDIYA

yasmeenaaa said:


> my occupation code is 233512
> if i submitted the EOI 25/8/2015
> when shall i expect invitation ?


Which visa you applied? And what's your point of your EOI ?


----------



## neil89

Hi everyone,

Does anyone have any idea if a motor mechanic - 321211 189 visa categorywill get invited in September invitation round. I submitted my EOI - on 23/07/2015 with 60 points. I didnt make it in August round. For some reason don't know why nothing gets updated on Immigration website. They are suppose go update people in advance for upcoming invitation round and occupation ceiling.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

BARDIYA said:


> Which visa you applied? And what's your point of your EOI ?


visa 189
points 60


----------



## BARDIYA

yasmeenaaa said:


> visa 189
> points 60


I guess u should expect not before October


----------



## oz_rockz

Hi guys!

I need help before I submit my EOI. The VETASSESS +ve assessment for occupation code 134214 (Welfare Centre Manager) came last July 2014. Now I am ready to submit the EOI but have a few concerns regarding the experience duration claims.

I hear that VETASSESS has started deducting couple of years from the overall relevant work experience starting this year. My wife's employment was assessed for last 5 yrs as we did not go for PTA. I want to know if we have to deduct the years from the work experience claimed in the EOI? When the assessment was completed in this case, there was no deduction rule in place by VETASSESS. 

The current position relevant to the occupation and assessed by VETASSESS started in Feb 2009.

Here is the wordings as stated in the assessment report. 
Required Work experience: 
Applicants must have at least one year of post qualification
employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation.

Employment Assessed:
Senior Program Officer, **************** (04/2009 to 07/2014)
Based on the evidence provided, more than three year/s of employment is
assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an
appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
Assessment.
The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this
occupation.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## happieaussie2016

So the skill select Website is finally updated with the 6th July round results.
Looks like they have just divided each of the 3 prorate occupations by 12 to ensure invitations are sent throughout the year.
Although a good move as this will ensure that people with high points who submit their application during the end of the financial year will be invited same month but the move may be bad for 60 pointers who may need to wait longer for an invite.


----------



## Samaya

Hi friends , I received invitation on 3rd of August and I am about to lodge visa application. Could you guys please tell me the stepwise process or checklist for lodging visa. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Amdad1975

Hi experts,
Can anyone share approximate timeline for receiving the grant letter after lodging 489 SS visa in DIBP.

I have applied for 489 state sponsorship visa at Orana NSW on 19th June 2015.All my docs were uploaded in 20th June 2015. My medical and PCC is done on 4th July 2015 and documents uploaded on 5th july.

Can anyone please share when CO will be assigned. Also after final outcome how much time they will give for entry in Orana. Also is there any link where I can check visa application status online.
Thanks


----------



## zeesharp

*EOI query Urgent*

I've applied for EOI for visa category 190 in December 2014 and I updated same EOI in July 2015 for visa category 189, now my question is that what will be the date of effective that will be shown in EOI Pool for visa category 189? will it be July 2015 or December 2014? any quick response will be highly appreciated.


----------



## happieaussie2016

For 189 it would and will be Jul 2015



zeesharp said:


> I've applied for EOI for visa category 190 in December 2014 and I updated same EOI in July 2015 for visa category 189, now my question is that what will be the date of effective that will be shown in EOI Pool for visa category 189? will it be July 2015 or December 2014? any quick response will be highly appreciated.


----------



## zeesharp

suku1809 said:


> For 189 it would and will be Jul 2015


its means atleast 3 to 4 months will be required for getting ITA ? right?


----------



## Akon

Hello guys i applied for nsw 190 on the 11th of june 2015 its been 56 havent got any reply. I have applied as accountant general with 55 point plus 5 points of state sponsorship. Any idea how long does it generally tAke to receive invitation ?


----------



## janidhimant

I got the granttttttttttttt email.... 50 days for the entire application time....!!! Thank you guys for your support and advice........


----------



## hussey14

janidhimant said:


> I got the granttttttttttttt email.... 50 days for the entire application time....!!! Thank you guys for your support and advice........


congrats brother 

i am also from same category.

what is your entry date limit.
i lodged my visa today.


----------



## janidhimant

02/06/2016



hussey14 said:


> congrats brother
> 
> i am also from same category.
> 
> What is your entry date limit.
> I lodged my visa today.


----------



## arun32

What is your code


----------



## azimcuetcse01

janidhimant said:


> I got the granttttttttttttt email.... 50 days for the entire application time....!!! Thank you guys for your support and advice........


Congratulations mates, I am also from 233914, lodged visa on 14-07-2015.

Did CO contracted with you for any correspondence or direct grand!


----------



## DelhiBelly

*General Accountant EOI 24 April 2015*

Hello Everyone,

Will anyone be kind enough to provide some guidance in my case.

Have submitted EOI on 24 April 2015 with 60 points for ( ANZSCO code 221111 General Accountant). By reading the thread it feels as if there is a huge backlog. My TR visa is expiring on october 10 and now I am getting a little impatient as it feels that it will take another 3-4 months before I will receive a positive response.

My questions are :-
1. Is there any way my visa can be extended for an extra 28 days? because then I will have 3 more rounds to go for (September, October and November).
2. Has anyone got any Idea how long the wait could be?
3. Will it be a good idea to get my skill assessed for external auditor and submit a new EOI for that aswell. ( Or am I too late )

Apologies if my questions are sounding silly but will appreciate any constructive feedback.



=============================
Subclass-189
IELTS - April 9 (overall 7)
CPA positive Assessment - 23 April 2015
EOI submitted - 24 April 2015 (60 points)
Invitation received- :fingerscrossed:
PCC and Medical -:confused2:
Grant - ???


----------



## hop11

Hi Friends,

I have submitted EOI with 60 points for 263111 Network and system engineer on 31st July, can i expect an invitation in September round? As per stats published on immigration website cutoff date of july round was 15th june for my occupation but no stats are available for August round, could anyone suggest when to expect invitation in my case?

Much thanks


----------



## VK_OZ

Hi Guys,
I had entered the test taker's id in my EOI instead of the registration id.
I have got the invitation already so cant change the EOI now.
So Please help me with this problem of wrong PTE id in EOI.
anyone who has faced the same problem please reply.

THanks,
VK


----------



## kamy58

VK_OZ said:


> Hi Guys,
> I had entered the test taker's id in my EOI instead of the registration id.
> I have got the invitation already so cant change the EOI now.
> So Please help me with this problem of wrong PTE id in EOI.
> anyone who has faced the same problem please reply.
> 
> THanks,
> VK


VK- This should not be an issue, it is a minor mistake. You would have to update the PTE pdf. You can also mention it to CO if asked, also test taker id is mentioned on PTE report along with registration id so it's not the wrong information.


----------



## jeba

Can anyone update me on what is the cut off date for 2613 after August round?


----------



## kamy58

jeba said:


> Can anyone update me on what is the cut off date for 2613 after August round?


There is no official announcement for 3rd August cut-off, however, you can check the below post to get a feel of cut-off. I observed the posts and for 2611 it is 65 points 17 June. I am sure you can very well find it for 2613

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rly-awaited-august-2015-a-34.html#post7807858


----------



## mridul44

_09 Aug 2015

Dear XXXXXXXXXX

Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.

To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;

www SkillSelect gov au

Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator_


When I logged in to my skillselect account, there was no activity on correspondence page. Can anyone explain this?


----------



## TheExpatriate

mridul44 said:


> 09 Aug 2015 Dear XXXXXXXXXX Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account. To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page; www SkillSelect gov au Regards SkillSelect System Administrator When I logged in to my skillselect account, there was no activity on correspondence page. Can anyone explain this?


 did you apply through an agent?


----------



## Umas

Hi, 

I have a question. In FAQ section of EOI, I found this sentence. 

"Once you lodge an Expression of Interest in SkillSelect, it can be viewed by a State or Territory government or Austrade on behalf of the Commonwealth, depending on who you select in your EOI. They can decide whether to nominate you to apply for a visa"


How do Australian State or Territory governments or Austrade nominate applicants?

I created my EOI for 189 visa (not yet submitted), but did get any option to select State or Territory I am interested in. Where exactly this option is available? OR is it available if I select 190 visa?

And If I select both 189 & 190 visa during EOI ... what happens. I mean, how does it work?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Umas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question. In FAQ section of EOI, I found this sentence.
> 
> "Once you lodge an Expression of Interest in SkillSelect, it can be viewed by a State or Territory government or Austrade on behalf of the Commonwealth, depending on who you select in your EOI. They can decide whether to nominate you to apply for a visa"
> 
> 
> How do Australian State or Territory governments or Austrade nominate applicants?
> 
> I created my EOI for 189 visa (not yet submitted), but did get any option to select State or Territory I am interested in. Where exactly this option is available? OR is it available if I select 190 visa?
> 
> And If I select both 189 & 190 visa during EOI ... what happens. I mean, how does it work?


I believe it will be there when you select 190 or 189/190 both. 

It's more important when you're applying for a state sponsorship.
For example, getting sponsorship from Victoria should ideally have "Interested in Victoria" inside your EOI instead of "Interested in NSW".
This is not a hard and fast rule, but as per my knowledge states prefer sponsoring those who have expressed their interested for that state.


----------



## greatwork

jeba said:


> Can anyone update me on what is the cut off date for 2613 after August round?


Finally details are updated on site and as per that cut off date for 2613 for august round is 2 April 2015 4:13pm


----------



## Umas

Ok .. this means I can submit EOI and then apply for state sponsorship.. right?



gaurav.kushan said:


> I believe it will be there when you select 190 or 189/190 both.
> 
> It's more important when you're applying for a state sponsorship.
> For example, getting sponsorship from Victoria should ideally have "Interested in Victoria" inside your EOI instead of "Interested in NSW".
> This is not a hard and fast rule, but as per my knowledge states prefer sponsoring those who have expressed their interested for that state.


----------



## KeeDa

Umas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question. In FAQ section of EOI, I found this sentence.
> 
> "Once you lodge an Expression of Interest in SkillSelect, it can be viewed by a State or Territory government or Austrade on behalf of the Commonwealth, depending on who you select in your EOI. They can decide whether to nominate you to apply for a visa"
> 
> 
> How do Australian State or Territory governments or Austrade nominate applicants?
> 
> I created my EOI for 189 visa (not yet submitted), but did get any option to select State or Territory I am interested in. Where exactly this option is available? OR is it available if I select 190 visa?
> 
> And If I select both 189 & 190 visa during EOI ... what happens. I mean, how does it work?



Yes, that option appears only if you have selected 190 as well.

If you select both 189 and 190, then if any of these options result in an invite, the EOI will freeze leaving you with only the invited option to apply a visa for. If you don't, and the invite expires, then the EOI will be back in the pool. 189 invites happen on first Monday of every month and 190 can happen anytime.


----------



## blackzero

Hi all,

I submitted my EOI today (10/08/2015) for NSW 190 as System Analyst. My IELTS is 6.0 and done with ACS.

After reading this forum it seems around 3 months is the average time but don't know how and why. Keeda, you sounds expert in it and what's your opinion about it?


----------



## KeeDa

blackzero said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my EOI today (10/08/2015) for NSW 190 as System Analyst. My IELTS is 6.0 and done with ACS.
> 
> After reading this forum it seems around 3 months is the average time but don't know how and why. Keeda, you sounds expert in it and what's your opinion about it?


Unfortunately, I am not aware of the specifics of SA and their nomination. Every state has its own criteria about whom they select (some have IELTS requirement, some might have a minimum amount of work experience requirement, while some (WA I believe) might have a job offer requirement). Best option would be to browse their website to know more. I believe there is also a 190 thread and perhaps a SA specific thread which might help you get your answers.

All the best.


----------



## blackzero

Thanks Keeda.


----------



## dharmeshpiplani

Hello All
i submitted my application for state sponsership of NSW on 14-Mar-2015 with 60(including 5 points of ss), visa type 190 under 261311(analyst programmer) ...Can someone please suggest me when will i get invitation or can i expect the invitation ?

Age - 25
qual - 15
exp - 15
ielts - 0
state nomi - 5 points
total 60 points


----------



## arun32

Hi keeda, my eoi submission date was 09/ jun/2015 for 261313 with 60 points, what are my chances for september round


----------



## vibhors

Submitted EOI on 16th April 2015 ANZSCO 261313 (Software Engineer. Haven't heard anything from them yet. Any guesses on invitation date ?

regards


----------



## KeeDa

My dear 2613/ programmers/ database engineers/ system and data analysts: calculate yourself. After all we can never be sure about such things as we don't know the real number of applicants before you or after you (with higher points). Assume that on average 15 days of backlog will be cleared per round. If in reality, more gets cleared, the better and an earlier invite for you. Then know that for 2613 the backlog stands at 02-April and there is one round per month. So, in Sep the backlog should move to 17-Apr, in Oct, to 02-May, in Nov to 17-May, and so on. While you are at it, knowing that this year started with 5364 seats for 2613 occupation, deduct 447 per month and see if you can make it in this year.

Jul round, cut-off 23-Mar, 5364 - 447 = 4917
Aug round, cut-off 02-Apr, 4917 - 447 = 4470
Sep round, cut-off 17-Apr, 4470 - 447 = 4023 (just an assumption)
...
...


----------



## Umas

KeeDa, the backlog your are taking about is the applicants with 60 points right?


----------



## al10

Hello,

just to clarify, for all applying for 189 with 60 points: the visa date of effect related to the August round is 9 July, as reported on the DIBP website. 

This means that all the 60 pointers who have submitted the EOI before that date have been invited on the August 3rd (except for Accountants, ICT Business and System Analysts and Software and Applications Programmers). 

So hopefully all the 60 pointers (except for Accountants, ICT Business and System Analysts and Software and Applications Programmers)) who have submitted the EOI in July have very good chances to get invited in the September round.

Am I correct??


----------



## KeeDa

Umas said:


> KeeDa, the backlog your are taking about is the applicants with 60 points right?


Yes. With August round, all 65 pointers until 03-August have been invited, so there is no backlog of applicants with 65 points in 2613.


----------



## int*MarTiNi

dharmeshpiplani said:


> Hello All
> i submitted my application for state sponsership of NSW on 14-Mar-2015 with 60(including 5 points of ss), visa type 190 under 261311(analyst programmer) ...Can someone please suggest me when will i get invitation or can i expect the invitation ?
> 
> Age - 25
> qual - 15
> exp - 15
> ielts - 0
> state nomi - 5 points
> total 60 points


Hi Dharmesh
Why dont you try giving PTE exam once


----------



## ivanskinner007

Hello All,

I have a query below, may you all kindly have a look and update for better clarity.

Submitting two different EOI one for 190 NSW and 1 for 189, will that have any impact on any of my 2 profiles, as I don't want to mess my 190 nomination along with trying for 189 pool?

Awaiting your kind suggestions.


----------



## IA VET

Hi all,

While reading this thread, i am an internal auditor having points 55+5 ss, does it mean i have a remote chance of getting an invyt?

Please share, someone who has an idea on this...


----------



## IA VET

al10 said:


> Hello,
> 
> just to clarify, for all applying for 189 with 60 points: the visa date of effect related to the August round is 9 July, as reported on the DIBP website.
> 
> This means that all the 60 pointers who have submitted the EOI before that date have been invited on the August 3rd (except for Accountants, ICT Business and System Analysts and Software and Applications Programmers).
> 
> So hopefully all the 60 pointers (except for Accountants, ICT Business and System Analysts and Software and Applications Programmers)) who have submitted the EOI in July have very good chances to get invited in the September round.
> 
> Am I correct??



What does it mean to your exception on accountants and ICT? 60 pointers accountant and ICT have remote chance of getting invite?


----------



## Sgamba

*Education history*

Hi everyone,

I submitted an EOI on 7/8/15 with 65 points as general accountant (subclass 189).

I have a big doubt about the education history information to be provided in the EOI.

Are the commencement and completion dates relevant?

I'll try to explain better my issue. I got a master degree in Australia and a bachelor one in my home country.
In declaring the details of these qualifications in the EOI it is necessary to state commencement and completion dates.

Regarding the master (which is the one that gives me points for the visa) I have no problems. I have those information and I correctly wrote this down.

Regarding the bachelor, instead, I cannot remember those dates, so I wrote down approximately dates (only months and year are correct). 

Can that create me problems during the visa application?

Hopefully I've been quite clear. Thanks for any comment =)


----------



## nsdream

*189 visa EOI invitation*

Dear members,

I have submitted my EOI for 189 visa as an Engineering Technologist(ANZSCO: 233914) with 60 points on 12/07/2015. Then, on 09/08/2015 I updated my submission as I had made mistake to provide my IELTS reference number. But I did not give any false information on 12/07/2015 to claim points. So, what is the possibility of getting invitation in September round? 
Waiting to hear as soon as possible...


----------



## al10

IA VET said:


> What does it mean to your exception on accountants and ICT? 60 pointers accountant and ICT have remote chance of getting invite?


The EOI date of effect, for the August round, for those occupations is different:

2211 Accountants 65 pts: 2 july 2015 6:32am
2611 ICT Business and system Analysts 65pts: 23 June 2015 12:30pm
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 60pts: 2April 2015 4:13pm

My understanding is that for 60 pointers of these occupation is tougher, but still it depends on when you have submitted the EOI and with how many points..


----------



## kamy58

vibhors said:


> Submitted EOI on 16th April 2015 ANZSCO 261313 (Software Engineer. Haven't heard anything from them yet. Any guesses on invitation date ?
> 
> regards


I think cutoff of 60 points was 2nd April, 2015 for 2613


----------



## dharmeshpiplani

kamy58 said:


> I think cutoff of 60 points was 2nd April, 2015 for 2613


This is for 189 visa type. What is the cut of date of 190 visa


----------



## alam1976

Can any body tell me there is any chance getting invitation for nsw visa-190 with below details?-
Age---------------------------------------25
IELTS-(L-6.5,R-8,W-6.5,S-6.5)-------00
Exp-13 years-10 months-------------15
Education-Bachelor--------------------15.
SS invitation-----------------------------05
-------------------------------------------------
total-------------------------------------60.


----------



## kamy58

dharmeshpiplani said:


> This is for 189 visa type. What is the cut of date of 190 visa


As far I know there are no cutoffs for 190.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

ivanskinner007 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a query below, may you all kindly have a look and update for better clarity.
> 
> Submitting two different EOI one for 190 NSW and 1 for 189, will that have any impact on any of my 2 profiles, as I don't want to mess my 190 nomination along with trying for 189 pool?
> 
> Awaiting your kind suggestions.


No impact at all.
You can submit multiple EOIs. That's mentioned on their website itself.
here's the link - 
How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?

Also, within EOI we never mention PASSPORT Number, so that's not a problem at all.


----------



## Sgamba

Sgamba said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I submitted an EOI on 7/8/15 with 65 points as general accountant (subclass 189).
> 
> I have a big doubt about the education history information to be provided in the EOI.
> 
> Are the commencement and completion dates relevant?
> 
> I'll try to explain better my issue. I got a master degree in Australia and a bachelor one in my home country.
> In declaring the details of these qualifications in the EOI it is necessary to state commencement and completion dates.
> 
> Regarding the master (which is the one that gives me points for the visa) I have no problems. I have those information and I correctly wrote this down.
> 
> Regarding the bachelor, instead, I cannot remember those dates, so I wrote down approximately dates (only months and year are correct).
> 
> Can that create me problems during the visa application?
> 
> Hopefully I've been quite clear. Thanks for any comment =)


any help?


----------



## blackzero

alam1976 said:


> Can any body tell me there is any chance getting invitation for nsw visa-190 with below details?-
> Age---------------------------------------25
> IELTS-(L-6.5,R-8,W-6.5,S-6.5)-------00
> Exp-13 years-10 months-------------15
> Education-Bachelor--------------------15.
> SS invitation-----------------------------05
> -------------------------------------------------
> total-------------------------------------60.


You started working at the age of 12? and when you have completed bachelor?


----------



## najamgk

Sgamba said:


> any help?


You should not have any problem. For me transcript and degree has autumn/spring then year, I put dates as per my knowledge and granted visa. Month and year should be as per transcript/degree.


----------



## manishjha143

Hi Guys,

I have submitted EOI on June 16, 2015 under 189 for 261313(Software Engineer) with 60 Points. Could you please suggest when can I expect invitation. 

As IMMI mentioned they have cleared 2613 (Subclas 189) till April 2, 2015.

Regards,
Manish Jha


----------



## kamy58

blackzero said:


> You started working at the age of 12? and when you have completed bachelor?


It's the points for age not his age


----------



## blackzero

kamy58 said:


> It's the points for age not his age


That was really stupid of me.


----------



## IA VET

alam1976 said:


> Can any body tell me there is any chance getting invitation for nsw visa-190 with below details?-
> Age---------------------------------------25
> IELTS-(L-6.5,R-8,W-6.5,S-6.5)-------00
> Exp-13 years-10 months-------------15
> Education-Bachelor--------------------15.
> SS invitation-----------------------------05
> -------------------------------------------------
> total-------------------------------------60.



What is your occupation?


----------



## Hope_for_invite

Guys, could someone please shed some light on my question.

My EOI is in queue. Meanwhile, I am expecting an 457 from my company soon. I am wondering if there is any special procedure if I get invited while being in Australia ? (like do I need to travel out and re-enter AU while granting my 189).

Please let me know you suggestion.

EOI details: Submitted on 03/04/2015 with 60 points – 261313 Software Engineer


----------



## azimcuetcse01

al10 said:


> Hello,
> 
> just to clarify, for all applying for 189 with 60 points: the visa date of effect related to the August round is 9 July, as reported on the DIBP website.
> 
> This means that all the 60 pointers who have submitted the EOI before that date have been invited on the August 3rd (except for Accountants, ICT Business and System Analysts and Software and Applications Programmers).
> 
> So hopefully all the 60 pointers (except for Accountants, ICT Business and System Analysts and Software and Applications Programmers)) who have submitted the EOI in July have very good chances to get invited in the September round.
> 
> Am I correct??


I expect in sep round, cut-off date would be between 20July-25July for 60points


----------



## kamy58

I don't think 7th sep would bring good news to 60 pointers waiting for 2611 job code.

Number of invitations on 3rd Aug=256
number of days of backlog cleard=116 (27th feb to 24th Jun)
Number of 65 or higher pointes entered in pool per day = 2.206896551724138

Number of days of backlog by 7th Sep= 76 (23rd Jun to 7th Sep)
Number of 65 or higher pointes by 7th sep= 2.206896551724138 * 76= 167.7241

Seats available on 7th Sep= 128

So 60 pointers should start getting the invitations from October onwards only


----------



## alam1976

IA VET said:


> What is your occupation?


Engineering technologist.


----------



## arun32

Hi kamy58, how about 261313? 
I have submitted by jun 9 th what are my chances for September 60 points


----------



## int*MarTiNi

Im in


----------



## Umas

Hi kamy58,

Just wondering from where do get these information? 

thanks,
Umas



kamy58 said:


> I don't think 7th sep would bring good news to 60 pointers waiting for 2611 job code.
> 
> Number of invitations on 3rd Aug=256
> number of days of backlog cleard=116 (27th feb to 24th Jun)
> Number of 65 or higher pointes entered in pool per day = 2.206896551724138
> 
> Number of days of backlog by 7th Sep= 76 (23rd Jun to 7th Sep)
> Number of 65 or higher pointes by 7th sep= 2.206896551724138 * 76= 167.7241
> 
> Seats available on 7th Sep= 128
> 
> So 60 pointers should start getting the invitations from October onwards only


----------



## azimcuetcse01

Umas said:


> Hi kamy58,
> 
> Just wondering from where do get these information?
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Assumption form history


----------



## kamy58

Umas said:


> Hi kamy58,
> 
> Just wondering from where do get these information?
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


It is prorata calculation from the invitation numbers provided on website for this financial year and the last invitation issued and the latest invitation issued in this financial year


----------



## sumit1286

Hi Seniors,

I submitted my EOI in July and received invite in August. In EOI my agent added 1 addition member as my spouse will also accompany me.

My parents are retired from Govt job and they get pension too. Is it possible to show them as dependent and apply for their visa in my application.

Do I need to submit EOI again for this or how it can be done.

Family history :Elder sister married in Panipat , Elder brother in Melbourne and I am staying with my parents and my wife in Chandigarh

Thanks in advance for your suggestions.

Regards,
Sumit


----------



## Cna

Hi you experts 

Finally I got my English result and reahed to 60 points, thank GOD.

I have some questions that are really a big concern of people with temporary visa in australia including me.
I came here to Australia with temporary visa and I have submitted my EOI on 26/7/15 with 60 point for 189 (civil engineer) and 65 pts for 190. However, my visa expiry date is in early Dec.
1- If I didn't get invited till then, is it possible to switch to some other visa types to stay in AUS legally? like tourist visa, etc?
2- If yes, what is it, and when should I act on it?
3 - If not, is there any way to stay? Does EOI guarntee my legal stay?

I know many friends in OZ that they haven't got to their 60 points yet and they're running out of time, so they are really worried and stressed.

Really apreciate your reply in advance 

Cheers


----------



## ivanskinner007

gaurav.kushan said:


> No impact at all.
> You can submit multiple EOIs. That's mentioned on their website itself.
> here's the link -
> How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?
> 
> Also, within EOI we never mention PASSPORT Number, so that's not a problem at all.


Thank you very much for the info, let me sit tight and see which one gets picked up first.


----------



## redsato

HI all,

In my EOI, I didn't mention any work experience as I have not been working long enough to claim points. 

In the skilled assessment done by EA, I got my results as a Civil Engineer with my degree from Australia. 

In the 189 visa application, there is a question like this:

Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

I clicked Yes, and chose from the drop-down menu that the employment is "less than 3 yrs in the past 5 yrs".

I am wondering if I have done the right thing. Note that I didn't assess my work experience as it is not long enough to claim points anyway, nor did i need it to get my skilled assessment

or should I fill in Form 1023?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

redsato said:


> HI all,
> 
> In my EOI, I didn't mention any work experience as I have not been working long enough to claim points.
> 
> In the skilled assessment done by EA, I got my results as a Civil Engineer with my degree from Australia.
> 
> In the 189 visa application, there is a question like this:
> 
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
> 
> I clicked Yes, and chose from the drop-down menu that the employment is "less than 3 yrs in the past 5 yrs".
> 
> I am wondering if I have done the right thing. Note that I didn't assess my work experience as it is not long enough to claim points anyway, nor did i need it to get my skilled assessment
> 
> or should I fill in Form 1023?


Replied to you on the other thread - 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-654.html#post7928113


----------



## freestyler84

I have submitted EOI late yesterday night. I am applying as Business Analyst with 65 points. Hoping for an invite in September or October round.


----------



## jsbhatia

Can a senior member clarify please. I need to know the answer as well.




nap123 said:


> Hey Software Engineers & Experts,
> 
> Did anyone go through this link SkillSelect – 3 August 2015 Round Results
> 
> In this link there is a table for the occupations listed in pro-Rata and for software engg , they are saying that after 3rd Aug round the "visa date of effect" is 2nd April for 60 pointers.
> 
> 1.Through this info-- Are they saying that they have cleared the backlog till 2nd April in the 3rd Aug round????
> 
> 2.Is visa date of effect is the date of filing EOI? as this page gives info about the invitation round , hence i believe it has nothing to do with any visa processing date (i mean the grant and all)


----------



## al10

azimcuetcse01 said:


> I expect in sep round, cut-off date would be between 20July-25July for 60points


So it was 15 June for the July round, 9 July for the August round. The trend is surely decreasing, but based on which assumptions can you say 20-25 July?


----------



## azimcuetcse01

al10 said:


> So it was 15 June for the July round, 9 July for the August round. The trend is surely decreasing, but based on which assumptions can you say 20-25 July?


There is no fixed rules bro, it's just assumption from history.

I might be wrong but always have hope.


----------



## nitmanit02

Hi,
For dependent English skills proof.
My Wife had given IELTS in April 2014 with 7 score overall. (7+ in each section).

However, I got to know that for dependent's English skill (Minimum req is 4.5 overall [FUNCTIONAL English] but the IELTS result should be within 1 year of VISA lodgement, so in this case re**** letter is more than 1 year old.)

Is this true?
If yes, then I have 2 optons:
1. My wife gives IELTS again
2. She can get letter from College/University that her Medium of educaton was English.

Please help e ragarding this.

But both options will take time, I suppose.
Has anyone submitted the IELTS/PTE result letter for dependent's English skills proof with date more than an year.

Note: For main applicant, The result letter is valid for 2 or 3 years, I am not sure.

Thanks


----------



## Akon

Hello guys,
Its been a while, havent heard any one receiving nsw 190 invitation?


----------



## Archie K

June 27
Points 60 subclass 189
Points 65 subclass 190
Skill systems analyst
Assessment expiring feb 2016


----------



## Archie K

EOI submitted June 27
Points 60 for subclass 189
Points 65 for subclass 190 nsw
Skill systems analyst
Assessment expiring feb 2016


----------



## gd2015

Hello Everyone
While submitting EOI, do I need to mention my total experience or only the experience that has been accessed relevant by ACS? It says "Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years." 
Its not stated clearly or may be I am not able to interpret whether I need to mention total experience to relevant experience. I suppose if I mention total experience then my points would shoot up which wouldn't be correct.
Request someone to please advice.


----------



## Tarun1410

gd2015 said:


> Hello Everyone
> While submitting EOI, do I need to mention my total experience or only the experience that has been accessed relevant by ACS? It says "Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years."
> Its not stated clearly or may be I am not able to interpret whether I need to mention total experience to relevant experience. I suppose if I mention total experience then my points would shoot up which wouldn't be correct.
> Request someone to please advice.


Hi, 

You need to enter total experience. While entering just mark the ACS certified experience as relevant and all other as non relevant. 

In the experience letter from ACS, there would be a line that after xxxx your experience is related to nominated occupation.. Just mark that as relevant. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tarun1410

Hi All, 

Have a query. 

I submitted my EOI on 4th July with 65 points for system Analyst. 

However I have filed for some changes in the ACS and expecting results. 

Now the question is, my previous ACS results date was 3 July and this one would be let's say 20 August..if I update the new dates in EOI, would the date of Lodgement change or would create problem?? 

Total points do not change. 

Regards


----------



## gd2015

Tarun1410 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You need to enter total experience. While entering just mark the ACS certified experience as relevant and all other as non relevant.
> 
> In the experience letter from ACS, there would be a line that after xxxx your experience is related to nominated occupation.. Just mark that as relevant.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks a lot. Yes I did the same. I have 1 related question.
Since ACS has marked my employment as relevant after a certain date in the middle of my tenure in the company, shall I have 2 different entries for the same company?
1st entry for non relevant experience and 2nd entry for relevant experience.


----------



## Tarun1410

gd2015 said:


> Thanks a lot. Yes I did the same. I have 1 related question.
> Since ACS has marked my employment as relevant after a certain date in the middle of my tenure in the company, shall I have 2 different entries for the same company?
> 1st entry for non relevant experience and 2nd entry for relevant experience.


Yes, you should do that


----------



## Gloria121

Any one submitted 2631with 60 points got the invitation?


----------



## gd2015

Hi Everyone
Finally I have entered EOI submitted club. 
Date - 15/08/2015
Points - 65
Occupation Code - 261111 ICT Business Analyst


----------



## Baljit Singh

Hi Guys,

Need help for EOI submission.
My ACS has been done and 2 years has been deducted from the total experience, I started my carrer on 13 may 2008 and it is clearly mentioned in ACS letter that employment after May 2010 has been considered, so while entering experience details in EOI form I entered my experience from from 1st june 2010.
Question is I have entered only valid experience as per ACS and have not entered the detail which was deducted by ACS, is there any need to enter details from may 2008 to may 2010.

Thanks in advance


----------



## gd2015

Baljit Singh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need help for EOI submission.
> My ACS has been done and 2 years has been deducted from the total experience, I started my carrer on 13 may 2008 and it is clearly mentioned in ACS letter that employment after May 2010 has been considered, so while entering experience details in EOI form I entered my experience from from 1st june 2010.
> Question is I have entered only valid experience as per ACS and have not entered the detail which was deducted by ACS, is there any need to enter details from may 2008 to may 2010.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi
Even I have filed my EOI today. ACS has deducted 4 years of experience for me. I have mentioned my entire experience and marked all experience as non relevant for the years which are not relevant.


----------



## KeeDa

It says "Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years"


----------



## saadloe

*EOI Submitted*

Hi Guys... I need some information. I have submitted my EOI on 13th august with 60 points for 189 visa as telecommunication engineer 2633. In last 2 rounds, they have issued 83 invitations in total .... 41 for July 2015 and 42 for august 2015.... next nound is on 7th sep 2015....

Can anyone please tell me how long will I have to wait for an invitation?? Should I expect it in the very first round?? Is there any back log in 2633... I mean 65 pointers??


----------



## Baljit Singh

Hi Guys,

Please help me out to fill EOI, I am little confused while entering my employee details.
I have more tan 7 years of experience in software,I worked for three organizations e.g A, B and C. my joining date in Company A is 12th may 2008 and relieving date is 28th August 2012. ACS deducted 2 years and it clearly mentioned in ACS that experience after may 2010 is considered. So my question is while entering employment details I need to enter two sections for company A. 
Company A
Experience from Date:12th may 2008 ---To date: 31 may 2010 and need to check 'No' for 
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?*
section 2:
Company A:
experience from date: 1st june 2010- To date: 28th August 2012 and Need to check 'Yes' for Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?*

Please advise on that and correct me if my understanding is not up to the mark.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## KeeDa

Baljit Singh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please help me out to fill EOI, I am little confused while entering my employee details.
> I have more tan 7 years of experience in software,I worked for three organizations e.g A, B and C. my joining date in Company A is 12th may 2008 and relieving date is 28th August 2012. ACS deducted 2 years and it clearly mentioned in ACS that experience after may 2010 is considered. So my question is while entering employment details I need to enter two sections for company A.
> Company A
> Experience from Date:12th may 2008 ---To date: 31 may 2010 and need to check 'No' for
> Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?*
> section 2:
> Company A:
> experience from date: 1st june 2010- To date: 28th August 2012 and Need to check 'Yes' for Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?*
> 
> Please advise on that and correct me if my understanding is not up to the mark.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


You are right. You need to split Company A experience exactly in the way you have already described.


----------



## Baljit Singh

KeeDa said:


> You are right. You need to split Company A experience exactly in the way you have already described.



Thanks brother.


----------



## Umas

Hi,

For B.E in Electronics and Communication, I selected 'Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology' while filling EOI ... 

Is this correct. Can Any one confirm please?

Thanks,
Umas


----------



## srisydney

Umas said:


> Hi,
> 
> For B.E in Electronics and Communication, I selected 'Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology' while filling EOI ...
> 
> Is this correct. Can Any one confirm please?
> 
> Thanks,
> Umas


There is no official guideline on filling EOI
So take it easy

I had the same query a while ago
What you have done is correct
As long as you are claiming the right points you will have no issues


----------



## Umas

cool thanks mate.

Umas


srisydney said:


> There is no official guideline on filling EOI
> So take it easy
> 
> I had the same query a while ago
> What you have done is correct
> As long as you are claiming the right points you will have no issues


----------



## KeeDa

Umas said:


> Hi,
> 
> For B.E in Electronics and Communication, I selected 'Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology' while filling EOI ...
> 
> Is this correct. Can Any one confirm please?
> 
> Thanks,
> Umas


Yes, correct.


----------



## blackzero

Keeda... you got invitation in one day only? if yes how come


----------



## Baljit Singh

Hi Friends,

Please provide inputs on the following.

I have done with ACS on 20th march 2015, I am going to file Visa in the month of September and my passport is going to expire in March 2016. I am planning to renew it before applying Visa application. Please let me know the procedure to renew it or any other thought on this.

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

blackzero said:


> Keeda... you got invitation in one day only? if yes how come


Yes. Because of my points.


----------



## blackzero

Sounds great, it seems automatic process to select high scores. I am preparing for IELTS, if I can get 7 in each module which will make my total score 70. Do you think I will be eligible for automatic selection like yours or it's valid for 75 & 75+ only?


----------



## KeeDa

Baljit Singh said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Please provide inputs on the following.
> 
> I have done with ACS on 20th march 2015, I am going to file Visa in the month of September and my passport is going to expire in March 2016. I am planning to renew it before applying Visa application. Please let me know the procedure to renew it or any other thought on this.
> 
> Thanks


Procedure to renew is standard as given on passportindia.gov.in. Apply online and get an appointment at nearest PSK. Walk in on the appointment date with listed documents.

In your visa application, upload both passports under "Travel Document" category with the cancelled/ expired one's description as "Expired/ Cancelled passport"


----------



## Baljit Singh

KeeDa said:


> Procedure to renew is standard as given on passportindia.gov.in. Apply online and get an appointment at nearest PSK. Walk in on the appointment date with listed documents.
> 
> In your visa application, upload both passports under "Travel Document" category with the cancelled/ expired one's description as "Expired/ Cancelled passport"


Hi Dear,

Thanks for reply.
I have read somewhere that FORM 929 need to be submit to change passport details, is it correct or this for is for those who is currently residing in Australia.

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

Baljit Singh said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> Thanks for reply.
> I have read somewhere that FORM 929 need to be submit to change passport details, is it correct or this for is for those who is currently residing in Australia.
> 
> Thanks


929 is to inform and update passport details in an existing (in-process) visa application or for an already granted visa. Since you will be lodging your visa application with a new passport in the first place, this form is not required to be submitted by you.


----------



## Baljit Singh

KeeDa said:


> 929 is to inform and update passport details in an existing (in-process) visa application or for an already granted visa. Since you will be lodging your visa application with a new passport in the first place, this form is not required to be submitted by you.


Thanks a ton dear .
So it means ,process is simple, just need to apply for new passport and after that need to submit proof in Visa application with new passport and old one.

If I missed any thing please update me .

Thanks


----------



## rajeshm333

Hi,

I need a clarification regarding dependent details.In the process of submitting the EOI, there is a question regarding"Are there any family members the client would accompany in future application" & "Would the client be accompanied by client's partner in future"

I Have filled "no. of family members as 1(kid)" and selected the yes button for "partner accompanied in future"

Is it the right way?

Please help me


----------



## KeeDa

rajeshm333 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need a clarification regarding dependent details.In the process of submitting the EOI, there is a question regarding"Are there any family members the client would accompany in future application" & "Would the client be accompanied by client's partner in future"
> 
> I Have filled "no. of family members as 1(kid)" and selected the yes button for "partner accompanied in future"
> 
> Is it the right way?
> 
> Please help me


Yes, that's right. I did the same.


----------



## Umas

I had selected as below. 

Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? = Yes
How many family members? = 2 (Kid+Partner)
Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? = Yes





rajeshm333 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need a clarification regarding dependent details.In the process of submitting the EOI, there is a question regarding"Are there any family members the client would accompany in future application" & "Would the client be accompanied by client's partner in future"
> 
> I Have filled "no. of family members as 1(kid)" and selected the yes button for "partner accompanied in future"
> 
> Is it the right way?
> 
> Please help me


----------



## Baljit Singh

KeeDa said:


> Yes, that's right. I did the same.


Hi ,

As I inculded my wife and my son who is 2 years old.
So I need to enter '2' for the same question asked above. Is it right.

Thanks
Singh


----------



## KeeDa

Baljit Singh said:


> Hi ,
> 
> As I inculded my wife and my son who is 2 years old.
> So I need to enter '2' for the same question asked above. Is it right.
> 
> Thanks
> Singh


I know its confusing/ not-clear... but even then, for a family of 3, I selected yes for partner and 1 for additional applicant (child). Also note that these answers are not tied to your visa application. You have to again enter all applicant details again in the visa application and they can be different than what you answered here. These questions are just for them to gather some stats I suppose.


----------



## Baljit Singh

guys one quick question:
In my passport, there is no surname as it was made in year 2006, at that time I had filled hard copy form where only one column present saying 'Name'. Because of this reason, my surname is showing as blank. Under given name my name is appearing as jarnail singh. I have already submitted EOI and I provided family name as Singh and given name as Jarnail.
Is it right as I dont want to update my EOI now,is it impact the EOI application.

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

Baljit Singh said:


> guys one quick question:
> In my passport, there is no surname as it was made in year 2006, at that time I had filled hard copy form where only one column present saying 'Name'. Because of this reason, my surname is showing as blank. Under given name my name is appearing as jarnail singh. I have already submitted EOI and I provided family name as Singh and given name as Jarnail.
> Is it right as I dont want to update my EOI now,is it impact the EOI application.
> 
> Thanks


Your passport is probably expiring soon, and even if it is not, better to get a new passport under the new process (biometrics, etc).

If you get your passport before EOI invite, then update the details there. Since this change does not alter your points, it does not affect anything. If you get your passport after the invitation, then provide its details in the visa application. If you already started the visa application using the old passport, then provide form 929 too along with the new passport.


----------



## sm8764

I have submitted eoi on 30th April 2015 with 60 points no invite on 3rd August 2015, i did not claim 5 points for 2 year study in Australia. As i was not sure that i am eligible for it please tell me is it advisable to update my eoi with 5 points as you know only 65 pointers are invited for general accountants. 
Can anyone please advise with below qualification i am eligible to get 5 points. Both studies are in Australia my degree is fully assessed by cpa with 65 each pte.


Please advise as it is very important for me.

First qualification: 

Course Name:	Certificate IV in Business
CRICOS Course Code:	065246G
VET National Code:	BSB40207
Dual Qualification:	No
Field Of Education - 1st Qualification	
Broad Field:	08 - Management and Commerce
Narrow Field:	0803 - Business and Management
Detailed Field:	080399 - Business and Management, n.e.c.
Course Level:	Certificate IV
Foundation Studies:	No
Work Component:	No
Course Language:	English
Duration (Weeks):	26

Second Qualification
Course Name:	Master of Professional Accounting
CRICOS Course Code:	070512G
Dual Qualification:	No
Field Of Education - 1st Qualification	
Broad Field:	08 - Management and Commerce
Narrow Field:	0801 - Accounting
Detailed Field:	080101 - Accounting
Course Level:	Masters Degree (Coursework)
Foundation Studies:	No
Work Component:	No
Course Language:	English
Duration (Weeks):	78


----------



## tarun1991

hi, Is there anyone who applied EOI after 1st june 15 and got invited in 221111.i applied on june 25 with 65 points 190 visa. can i expect invitation in sep. Thanks


----------



## rajeshm333

KeeDa said:


> Yes, that's right. I did the same.


Thanks Keeda


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

The EOI text fields allow only a maximum of 40 characters. What if your university or employer name is a bit longer? I had to shorten "Rutgers, The State University of New Jersey" (full name as it appears on skills assessment outcome letter) to "Rutgers, The State University of NJ". Hope it won't be a problem. Similarly, I had to abbreviate an employer name ending with the word "International" to simply Int'l. Do you all see any issues here?


----------



## kamy58

rajeshm333 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need a clarification regarding dependent details.In the process of submitting the EOI, there is a question regarding"Are there any family members the client would accompany in future application" & "Would the client be accompanied by client's partner in future"
> 
> I Have filled "no. of family members as 1(kid)" and selected the yes button for "partner accompanied in future"
> 
> Is it the right way?
> 
> Please help me


Apart from you there are two family members your wife and one kid, you need to mention 2 in this field.
Then comes the question whether your partner would accompany you or not.


----------



## YugendraBabu

Hi,

I had submitted EOI for 190 subclass with 60pts in the month of January 2015 for ANZSCO - 2613.. So far i have not received any mail/correspondence for the same. Can anyone please help me how to get an update regarding the same or is there any procedures to be followed to get an Employer sponsored.

Thanks in advance


----------



## maazibrahim

*NSW State Sponsor 190 EOI Submitted in Feb 2015 not yet invited*

Dear All,

I need your help, I have submitted my EOI for *NSW State Sponsorship 190*, for *ICT Business Analyst*, having 60 points including 5 from State sponsorship. I have submitted my *EOI on 18th of Feb, 2015*, status displayed on EOI page is SUBMITTED.
But still I have not received invitation yet.
Do you guys have some information about their procedure for invitation, its been more than 6 months now.
I would appreciate your feedback.

Regards,


----------



## kamy58

maazibrahim said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need your help, I have submitted my EOI for *NSW State Sponsorship 190*, for *ICT Business Analyst*, having 60 points including 5 from State sponsorship. I have submitted my *EOI on 18th of Feb, 2015*, status displayed on EOI page is SUBMITTED.
> But still I have not received invitation yet.
> Do you guys have some information about their procedure for invitation, its been more than 6 months now.
> I would appreciate your feedback.
> 
> Regards,


Communication would be available in EOI itself, I think it is called communications tab. Check that out


----------



## abdhabi

maazibrahim said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need your help, I have submitted my EOI for *NSW State Sponsorship 190*, for *ICT Business Analyst*, having 60 points including 5 from State sponsorship. I have submitted my *EOI on 18th of Feb, 2015*, status displayed on EOI page is SUBMITTED.
> But still I have not received invitation yet.
> Do you guys have some information about their procedure for invitation, its been more than 6 months now.
> I would appreciate your feedback.
> 
> Regards,


Are you sure you selected NSW as preferred location in Australia in the EOI form? If you are not sure, you can always login to your EOI account and download the EOI PDF to verify if you have selected the correct location. 

There is no separate application for NSW State nomination and NSW prefer you select only NSW under preferred location in Australia field in the EOI form.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

maazibrahim said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need your help, I have submitted my EOI for *NSW State Sponsorship 190*, for *ICT Business Analyst*, having 60 points including 5 from State sponsorship. I have submitted my *EOI on 18th of Feb, 2015*, status displayed on EOI page is SUBMITTED.
> But still I have not received invitation yet.
> Do you guys have some information about their procedure for invitation, its been more than 6 months now.
> I would appreciate your feedback.
> 
> Regards,


The only thing which applicant can do from his/her side is choosing NSW while filling out the EOI.
Everything else depends on them on when they'd want to send the invitation link. 
By the time you wait for NSW, I'd say give Victoria a try as well (you can directly apply there without waiting for any links etc).


----------



## sumanth1627

Can anyone tell the current situation of 60 pointers for 261111??? 

I mean the waiting time? any predictions? any hopes for 189???? 

Thanks guys.


----------



## tarun1991

hi guys, i am bit confused, when i applied i was not asked to upload any document neither i received any confirmation email that my eoi has been submitted. does this normally work this way. Please help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maazibrahim

gaurav.kushan said:


> The only thing which applicant can do from his/her side is choosing NSW while filling out the EOI.
> Everything else depends on them on when they'd want to send the invitation link.
> By the time you wait for NSW, I'd say give Victoria a try as well (you can directly apply there without waiting for any links etc).


I have total 55 point + 5 (if I go for NSW State sponsorship), can I apply for Victoria on these points?


----------



## Sgamba

tarun1991 said:


> hi guys, i am bit confused, when i applied i was not asked to upload any document neither i received any confirmation email that my eoi has been submitted. does this normally work this way. Please help!!!!!!!!!


it's normal. You'll need to upload the document only after receiving the invitation. Then they don't send you any email at this stage. If you want to check the status of your EOI just login to skillselect again and see whether it's written SUBMITTED (it should be written on the top left corner of the page) =)


----------



## tarun1991

Sgamba said:


> it's normal. You'll need to upload the document only after receiving the invitation. Then they don't send you any email at this stage. If you want to check the status of your EOI just login to skillselect again and see whether it's written SUBMITTED (it should be written on the top left corner of the page) =)


champion:second:


----------



## Cocox

Hey folks I'm on the same boat having submitted EOI with 60 points under ICT Business analyst for subclass 189. But to I'd like to apply for SS for NSW or WS as that'd (subclass 190) be a quicker process. I plan on registering a business when I go there - I just don't want to work for a company. Do you think it's allowed to start a business (like a small web design firm/consultation firm) under SS? Of course I'll be registering it in the same state and would comply with tax and whatnot. 

Expert opinion much appreciated. Cheers folks


----------



## NikiMohan

Hi Guys,

I have a doubt. Very much appreciate any comments. I am an accountant with an accounting qualification and have accounting work experience. I am submitting visa under "Accountant-General- 221111" category. But last year I have started pursuing MBA on a Full Time basis. So obviously I will not be working as an accountant after MBA. CO will obviously decipher this fact when he is processing my visa application. Will this have any impact in the Visa outcome?


----------



## rj2309

can some one Please let me know if i would get invite on sept 7th , I Submitted EOI on 25th july with 60pts for 263111(computer network and systems engineer)


----------



## al10

Hello,

anyone receiving invitations for 190, NSW, with 55+5 or 60+5 points?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

maazibrahim said:


> I have total 55 point + 5 (if I go for NSW State sponsorship), can I apply for Victoria on these points?


Yes if you have 55 points without state sponsorship, then you can apply for any state sponsorship cuz the approval will get you an invite.


----------



## bod_roy

Hi experts,

I am filling up my EOI where there is a section to fill up bachelor degree start date and end date.

Are the start date and end date need to be accurate and will they be verified during actual application/document submission ?

Many thanks

Regards
Roy


----------



## gaurav.kushan

bod_roy said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I am filling up my EOI where there is a section to fill up bachelor degree start date and end date.
> 
> Are the start date and end date need to be accurate and will they be verified during actual application/document submission ?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Regards
> Roy


Yes should be accurate, however, most of the applicants will not remember the start date for sure and in that case 1st of the starting month can be entered. (Month everyone will remember )
And for end date - in your degree you can check which is the ending month and enter the last date of that month.
For example if it says May 2010, you can enter last date of May 2010. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## bod_roy

gaurav.kushan said:


> Yes should be accurate, however, most of the applicants will not remember the start date for sure and in that case 1st of the starting month can be entered. (Month everyone will remember )
> And for end date - in your degree you can check which is the ending month and enter the last date of that month.
> For example if it says May 2010, you can enter last date of May 2010.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks Gaurav for your quick response.

So, during application submit phase will I have to show any document to justify that info ?

Thanks
Roy


----------



## gaurav.kushan

bod_roy said:


> Thanks Gaurav for your quick response.
> 
> So, during application submit phase will I have to show any document to justify that info ?
> 
> Thanks
> Roy


Document submission and verification will be done once you apply for visa.
Not while submitting EOI.
But please make sure that whatever you're mentioning in EOI and for whatever you're claiming points, you are able to support these claims and information with documents later in the visa processing stage.


----------



## maazibrahim

gaurav.kushan said:


> Yes if you have 55 points without state sponsorship, then you can apply for any state sponsorship cuz the approval will get you an invite.


But for Victoria State IELTS 7 band minimum is required for Profession ICT Business Analyst 261111. I have got 55 without IELT points (I have 6.5,7,7,8 in IELTS). Can I still apply without securing 7 in IELTS in my case?


----------



## kamy58

maazibrahim said:


> But for Victoria State IELTS 7 band minimum is required for Profession ICT Business Analyst 261111. I have got 55 without IELT points (I have 6.5,7,7,8 in IELTS). Can I still apply without securing 7 in IELTS in my case?


You can not apply to Victoria with this score


----------



## gaurav.kushan

maazibrahim said:


> But for Victoria State IELTS 7 band minimum is required for Profession ICT Business Analyst 261111. I have got 55 without IELT points (I have 6.5,7,7,8 in IELTS). Can I still apply without securing 7 in IELTS in my case?


Hi Maazibrahim,

Yes in this case you can't apply for Victoria sponsorship as their minimum requirement is 7 each for ICT BA.
However, from your IELTS score I can find out that you can easily score 65 each in PTE, which is equivalent to IELTS 7 each.
Maybe you should give it a try.  
It will help you get 10 more points and you can go for 189 as well then. 

Thank you


----------



## akumar0619

Hi ,

I just filed EOI with 70 points and hopefully may get invite in next round. I have few doubts. Can you please provide your inputs :-

1) I got ACS approval in Dec 2014 and based upon it claiming 5 points for relevant experience. In EOI I have mentioned experience only till Feb 2015 as i changed jobs after that and don't want to increase complication. Is it mandatory to mention experience till date or only whats there in ACS approval is enough ?
2) My wife is pregnant and we are expecting baby in Dec 2015. Should i include her in application now and later add the baby too by requesting the CO to put the application on hold OR submit only for me and get PR approved and later apply for them as my wife won't be able to go for medical (x-ray) test now.
3) I need to get the PCC for Singapore and India while being in USA. Can somebody provide pointers, share your experience or other helpful details if possible.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa

akumar0619 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I just filed EOI with 70 points and hopefully may get invite in next round. I have few doubts. Can you please provide your inputs :-
> 
> 1) I got ACS approval in Dec 2014 and based upon it claiming 5 points for relevant experience. In EOI I have mentioned experience only till Feb 2015 as i changed jobs after that and don't want to increase complication. Is it mandatory to mention experience till date or only whats there in ACS approval is enough ?
> 2) My wife is pregnant and we are expecting baby in Dec 2015. Should i include her in application now and later add the baby too by requesting the CO to put the application on hold OR submit only for me and get PR approved and later apply for them as my wife won't be able to go for medical (x-ray) test now.
> 3) I need to get the PCC for Singapore and India while being in USA. Can somebody provide pointers, share your experience or other helpful details if possible.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1. Perfectly fine to skip the employment. Many have done this before.
2. Yes, include her and wait for her and baby's medicals until after the delivery. Your application will be put on hold until then. Once you are through with the medicals and baby's passport, all 3 of you will be granted the visas. This will be much more cost and time effective than going the partner and dependent visas later on.
3. Search this forum for Singapore PCC. It should be an online process, but from what I know, they need evidence that the immigration department has requested for the PCC. However, some have managed to get the PCC by presenting just the visa invitation letter. For Indian PCC, check the Indian Embassy website in your country.


----------



## Donavan

*2631 Computer Network Professional*

Hey Guys....and girls

My brother in law just submitted his EOI with 60 points under 2631 Computer Network Professional. 

Do you guys think 60 points is enough to get an invite in September?

I see the 2611 guys need 65 points but there is currently no indication for the 2631 applicants.

Can anyone advise?

Regards

Donavan


----------



## maazibrahim

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi Maazibrahim,
> 
> Yes in this case you can't apply for Victoria sponsorship as their minimum requirement is 7 each for ICT BA.
> However, from your IELTS score I can find out that you can easily score 65 each in PTE, which is equivalent to IELTS 7 each.
> Maybe you should give it a try.
> It will help you get 10 more points and you can go for 189 as well then.
> 
> Thank you



Thanks Gaurav,
I would appreciate if you tell me more about PTE.. is it a recognized exam by skillselect/Ausi immig? can I change it on my current EOI from IELTS to PTE? what is the process/criteria of PTE test and where can I give this test?
Looking forward to your reply.
Regards,
Maaz


----------



## gaurav.kushan

maazibrahim said:


> Thanks Gaurav,
> I would appreciate if you tell me more about PTE.. is it a recognized exam by skillselect/Ausi immig? can I change it on my current EOI from IELTS to PTE? what is the process/criteria of PTE test and where can I give this test?
> Looking forward to your reply.
> Regards,
> Maaz


Yes PTE is recognized by Australian Immigration and you can update your EOI anytime with the PTE result details (after exam).
here's the official link : 
https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/aelt

Marks :
6 Each IELTS = 50 Each PTE : 00 Points 
7 Each IELTS = 65 Each PTE : 10 Points
8 Each IELTS = 79 Each PTE : 20 Points


You can go to here and sign up and book your test - 

https://www6.pearsonvue.com/Dispatc...=actStartApp&v=W2L&clientCode=PEARSONLANGUAGE

Test Centres - 

http://pearsonpte.com/test-takers/test-centres/



However, I'm not sure if PTE is available in Pakistan or not, you'll need to check.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

tarun1991 said:


> hi guys, i am bit confused, when i applied i was not asked to upload any document neither i received any confirmation email that my eoi has been submitted. does this normally work this way. Please help!!!!!!!!!


You don't need to submit documents while submitting EOI. 
After visa has been lodged, you'd need to provide the documents proving your EOI claims.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

al10 said:


> Hello,
> 
> anyone receiving invitations for 190, NSW, with 55+5 or 60+5 points?


Check here 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...MiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?pli=1#gid=150190088


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Can't risk checking this from my office computer. I'm typing this thru my phone... Can somebody be so kind as to supply me with this info regarding points?

Greater than 5 years but less than 8 years work experience = 10 points (I think)

What's below that? How many points will 4 years experience get me?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Can't risk checking this from my office computer. I'm typing this thru my phone... Can somebody be so kind as to supply me with this info regarding points?
> 
> Greater than 5 years but less than 8 years work experience = 10 points (I think)
> 
> What's below that? How many points will 4 years experience get me?




3 to 5 years will get you 5 points.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Thank you Gaurav!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Guys, how can we find out (or is it even possible to find out??) if we would be invited in the very next draw after submitting an EOI?

Does a score of 70 points guarantee an invite on the very next draw? How about a score of 65?


----------



## AA007

Hi

I have submitted my EOI, and need assistance to clarify
1. I have masters degree but got assessment from EA for Bachelors degree only so should I mention masters degree in EOI or not.
2. the experience which is not assessed by EA, needs to be mentioned on not.
3. once EOI submitted, it is showing in Result ""The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed"
what does it mean?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Guys, how can we find out (or is it even possible to find out??) if we would be invited in the very next draw after submitting an EOI?
> 
> Does a score of 70 points guarantee an invite on the very next draw? How about a score of 65?


70 Pointers will be invited for sure.
I submitted my EOI 2 days before the round with 70 points and was invited.
65 points will also get you invite I believe. 
Which code?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

AA007 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted my EOI, and need assistance to clarify
> 1. I have masters degree but got assessment from EA for Bachelors degree only so should I mention masters degree in EOI or not.
> 2. the experience which is not assessed by EA, needs to be mentioned on not.
> 3. once EOI submitted, it is showing in Result ""The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed"
> what does it mean?


1. You can mention master's degree, I don't see any harm.
You can ignore it as well since you're not going to claim any points for it.
Both ways its fine.
2. You can mention "not assessed" experience as well but please make sure you select "NO THIS IS NOT SKILLED EXPERIENCE" thing while submitting it.
It can mess up your points if you put it YES SKILLED for non assessed work experience also. Be careful. A lot of people have done this mistake including me, because of which I had to ignore my 1st 190 invite. 
3. Your EOI status should be submitted, there will be next step of something there please check. Basically, status on the right side should be submitted.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

gaurav.kushan said:


> 70 Pointers will be invited for sure.
> I submitted my EOI 2 days before the round with 70 points and was invited.
> 65 points will also get you invite I believe.
> Which code?


Thanks a lot. It is 233511. Industrial engineer.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Thanks a lot. It is 233511. Industrial engineer.


You should be getting the invite for 65/70 in the next round as per me.
All the best.


----------



## AA007

gaurav.kushan said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have submitted my EOI, and need assistance to clarify
> 1. I have masters degree but got assessment from EA for Bachelors degree only so should I mention masters degree in EOI or not.
> 2. the experience which is not assessed by EA, needs to be mentioned on not.
> 3. once EOI submitted, it is showing in Result ""The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed"
> what does it mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You can mention master's degree, I don't see any harm.
> You can ignore it as well since you're not going to claim any points for it.
> Both ways its fine.
> 2. You can mention "not assessed" experience as well but please make sure you select "NO THIS IS NOT SKILLED EXPERIENCE" thing while submitting it.
> It can mess up your points if you put it YES SKILLED for non assessed work experience also. Be careful. A lot of people have done this mistake including me, because of which I had to ignore my 1st 190 invite.
> 3. Your EOI status should be submitted, there will be next step of something there please check. Basically, status on the right side should be submitted.
Click to expand...

Thank you,
If I mention masterz degree which is not assessed, would be considered wrong info ?
my non-assessed experience is also related to my nominated field but don't know why it was not considered during assessment.
on the right side it is showing submitted but on the main EOI homepage after login, there is visa type, Date , Result and Action.
Under Result it is mentioned :The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points
Confused if it is normal or need anything else.

One more Qs, for state nomination the date is same as 7th Sep or they can send invite any time.

BR//


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

gaurav.kushan said:


> You should be getting the invite for 65/70 in the next round as per me.
> All the best.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

By the way, what's up with the 40 character limit in the text fields while filling up the EOI? What if your university or company name can't fit in within 40 characters? And an abbreviated name won't perfectly match the name as it is stated on the skills assessment outcome letter. What to do then?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Nostalgia Nut said:


> By the way, what's up with the 40 character limit in the text fields while filling up the EOI? What if your university or company name can't fit in within 40 characters? And an abbreviated name won't perfectly match the name as it is stated on the skills assessment outcome letter. What to do then?


Mention the abbreviated name which names sense. 
will be acceptable. I also have used abbreviations. 

Company Name could be - 
ABC XYZ Pvt Ltd 
instead of ABC XYZ Private Limited and all.  hope this helps


----------



## gaurav.kushan

AA007 said:


> Thank you,
> If I mention masterz degree which is not assessed, would be considered wrong info ?
> my non-assessed experience is also related to my nominated field but don't know why it was not considered during assessment.
> on the right side it is showing submitted but on the main EOI homepage after login, there is visa type, Date , Result and Action.
> Under Result it is mentioned :The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points
> Confused if it is normal or need anything else.
> 
> One more Qs, for state nomination the date is same as 7th Sep or they can send invite any time.
> 
> BR//



Mentioning master's degree isn't wrong, bachelors is important because you're claiming points for bachelors but no harm mentioning masters as well. 

They deduct a few years of experience because they say we look for "skilled experience" and they believe that in first few years of your employment you're a learner not a skilled worker.
For example, for Bachelors in Computer Science and working in an IT firm; they deduct first two years of experience.
My work starts from July 2010 but they deducted first two years and my ACS work experience is from August 2012 till now
July 2010 - July 2012 deducted. 


Regarding EOI, if it shows submitted then it should be fine.
Additonally, there will be a link there saying EOI break up and correspondence.
Download those and see all the required information is there.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

gaurav.kushan said:


> Mention the abbreviated name which names sense.
> will be acceptable. I also have used abbreviations.
> 
> Company Name could be -
> ABC XYZ Pvt Ltd
> instead of ABC XYZ Private Limited and all.  hope this helps


Perfect. Thanks! Yeah I had to shorten "Rutgers, The State University of New Jersey" to "Rutgers, The State University of NJ". Hopefully it should not be a problem because it's their website's restriction. It's out of our control.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Perfect. Thanks! Yeah I had to shorten "Rutgers, The State University of New Jersey" to "Rutgers, The State University of NJ". Hopefully it should not be a problem because it's their website's restriction. It's out of our control.


It will not be a problem at all.  And as you're from Rutgers, they will be knowing it already for sure, it will not be a new name for them.  
All the best.


----------



## scrollmeout

Hello All,

Glad to comment on this thread for the first time. I submitted my EOI on August 22nd, 2015 with 60 points for ANZSCO code 233411- Electronic Engineer. I hope to make the 7th September draw.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

scrollmeout said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Glad to comment on this thread for the first time. I submitted my EOI on August 22nd, 2015 with 60 points for ANZSCO code 233411- Electronic Engineer. I hope to make the 7th September draw.


All the best !!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

gaurav.kushan said:


> It will not be a problem at all.  And as you're from Rutgers, they will be knowing it already for sure, it will not be a new name for them.
> All the best.


Thanks. It's just that one can never tell with government departments so it always feels better to cross check with other applicants. I don't want them rejecting my application on some silly reason like "names don't exactly match".


----------



## BTNIFTY

gaurav.kushan said:


> 3 to 5 years will get you 5 points.





Nostalgia Nut said:


> Can't risk checking this from my office computer. I'm typing this thru my phone... Can somebody be so kind as to supply me with this info regarding points?
> 
> Greater than 5 years but less than 8 years work experience = 10 points (I think)
> 
> What's below that? How many points will 4 years experience get me?


DO consider how many years shall be used to prove qualification. Deduct those before you add experience points.
For example: ACS deducts 2 years of relevant experience towards qualification points. Anything post those initial 2 years will be counted for experience points.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

BTNIFTY said:


> DO consider how many years shall be used to prove qualification. Deduct those before you add experience points.
> For example: ACS deducts 2 years of relevant experience towards qualification points. Anything post those initial 2 years will be counted for experience points.


Well, Engineers Australia declared that I was already skilled by Jan 2003 when I completed my masters and my first job only started after that. So I think I don't need to deduct any years if I understand this right.


----------



## al10

gaurav.kushan said:


> Check here
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...MiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?pli=1#gid=150190088


Thank you! 
From the spreadsheet I understand that the 190 NSW invitation round time for most of 55+5 pointers is around 4 months.. 
I see the last reported invitations are of June 2015.. 
Is anyone aware of 55+5 pointers who got invited in July and August for 190 NSW?


----------



## andreyx108b

al10 said:


> Thank you! From the spreadsheet I understand that the 190 NSW invitation round time for most of 55+5 pointers is around 4 months.. I see the last reported invitations are of June 2015.. Is anyone aware of 55+5 pointers who got invited in July and August for 190 NSW?


No, no one got invite from NSW july and August (at least not aware of). 

However, its not like fixed 4 month, they can ivite even tomorrow.


----------



## jannayaksingh

Can someone help me in clarifying the below confusion :-
My exp is calculated from Sept 2010 and I am hoping that on 1st of Sept i can claim 5 more points. Is this calculation correct or I'll be granted 5 more points on 1st October . 

P.S. This wait for the invite is really tiring !!


----------



## Srilatha

jannayaksingh said:


> Can someone help me in clarifying the below confusion :-
> My exp is calculated from Sept 2010 and I am hoping that on 1st of Sept i can claim 5 more points. Is this calculation correct or I'll be granted 5 more points on 1st October .
> 
> P.S. This wait for the invite is really tiring !!


Hi,

You will get 5 points in October.
Same was with me. ACS counted my experience from June 2010 and on July 1st 2015 I got 5 more points for my Experience. 

I know its tiring but You have to wait till October.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

jannayaksingh said:


> Can someone help me in clarifying the below confusion :-
> My exp is calculated from Sept 2010 and I am hoping that on 1st of Sept i can claim 5 more points. Is this calculation correct or I'll be granted 5 more points on 1st October .
> 
> P.S. This wait for the invite is really tiring !!


What's mentioned in your ACS assessment result?
After which month the calculation will start?


----------



## geetsingh

A small query.

ACS Report says - 

""The following employment after July 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level""


Are we allowed to include July month of 2007 in relevant work experience?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

geetsingh said:


> A small query.
> 
> ACS Report says -
> 
> ""The following employment after July 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level""
> 
> 
> Are we allowed to include July month of 2007 in relevant work experience?


No, it means you should count your experience from 1 August 2007.


----------



## jannayaksingh

gaurav.kushan said:


> What's mentioned in your ACS assessment result?
> After which month the calculation will start?


The ACS result says " the following experience sfter Sept 2010 is .... "


----------



## jannayaksingh

Srilatha said:


> Hi,
> 
> You will get 5 points in October.
> Same was with me. ACS counted my experience from June 2010 and on July 1st 2015 I got 5 more points for my Experience.
> 
> I know its tiring but You have to wait till October.


With 65 points , didn't you received the invite in August. Which category you are applying for ?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

jannayaksingh said:


> The ACS result says " the following experience sfter Sept 2010 is .... "


Means you need to calculate from 1 October 2010 and 1 year completes on 30 September 2011.


----------



## goodtimes

geetsingh said:


> A small query.
> 
> ACS Report says -
> 
> ""The following employment after July 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level""
> 
> 
> Are we allowed to include July month of 2007 in relevant work experience?


This means it has to be 31 July 2007 and after.


----------



## leon16

Hi what about code 391111(hairdresser) with 70 points?i submitted my EOI in may bt have not received an invite as yet?


----------



## Sgamba

leon16 said:


> Hi what about code 391111(hairdresser) with 70 points?i submitted my EOI in may bt have not received an invite as yet?


are you sure that hairdresser is in the skilled occupation list for this year? I cannot find your code.


----------



## maazibrahim

gaurav.kushan said:


> Yes PTE is recognized by Australian Immigration and you can update your EOI anytime with the PTE result details (after exam).
> here's the official link :
> [You can go to here and sign up and book your test -
> However, I'm not sure if PTE is available in Pakistan or not, you'll need to check.


Hi,
Thanks for the reply Gaurav,
Well, unfortunately I didn't see Pakistan or Qatar as Exam centers for PTE, is there any work around? or any accredited exam center of PTE for example Prometric?

Please reply.
Regards,
Maaz


----------



## KeeDa

Sgamba said:


> are you sure that hairdresser is in the skilled occupation list for this year? I cannot find your code.


391111 is on CSOL for subclass 190.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

maazibrahim said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the reply Gaurav,
> Well, unfortunately I didn't see Pakistan or Qatar as Exam centers for PTE, is there any work around? or any accredited exam center of PTE for example Prometric?
> 
> Please reply.
> Regards,
> Maaz


That's kinda unfortunate.
As far as I know PTE is the one, and PTE is making everyone happy as well.  
Maybe if you're going to Dubai or somewhere in near future, take the test there? 
Not sure if Dubai is on the list of not, but I assume it will be there.


----------



## leon16

Sgamba said:


> are you sure that hairdresser is in the skilled occupation list for this year? I cannot find your code.



hi,yea its on the csol list...


----------



## al10

maazibrahim said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the reply Gaurav,
> Well, unfortunately I didn't see Pakistan or Qatar as Exam centers for PTE, is there any work around? or any accredited exam center of PTE for example Prometric?
> 
> Please reply.
> Regards,
> Maaz


Same **** in Italy...


----------



## goodtimes

al10 said:


> Same **** in Italy...


Agreed, and that's not fair. PTE should have at least one centre in every country. Anyways, if you really need to do PTE, then perhaps you can try nearby cities in other countries in Europe... for e.g. Paris or Frankfurt? 

All the best!


----------



## BTNIFTY

Happy to share that I received 190 Direct grant yesterday. 

Thank you all for all your help. Let's keep sharing and helping others.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Svats

Hi All,

I have one doubt. I have submitted my EOI on 27 August,2015 with 60 + 5(SS) for NSW. 
But I will be appearing again for PTE in September to enhance my score. My query is if in case I will receive an invitation for 190 visa in the meantime but I want to give one or two tries for getting  score in PTE > 79 and will prefer 189 Visa... then what should I do with that invitation??? If I don't respond on it(dont file the nomination fees with NSW) will they consider it for 189 ??? or will they wait for another 2 months for EOI 190 to expire???

Seniors plz advice on this.


----------



## maheen007

BTNIFTY said:


> Happy to share that I received 190 Direct grant yesterday.
> 
> Thank you all for all your help. Let's keep sharing and helping others.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


Hey mate, congrats on the visa grant.

If you have just gone through the process of applying for State Nomination, do you mind answering a few queries of mine?

How did you get your approval so quickly after lodging the application? Is that the normal timeframe? 

I have just received an invitation yesterday (65+5 points) for external auditor but I am unsure if I should apply for the state nomination or wait for the 189 allocation? Is it true that the 190 applications get higher priority and quicker processing time?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gagan2015

Friends, 

I have read regarding ACS results several times but still not clear. The ACS report says " the following experience after October 2006 is considered relevant ....". However, below this line it has a list of all my jobs starting from September 2000 right until now. 

ACS deducted 6 years because of I did my Bachelors in Commerce but recognized my GNIIT.

I have filed my EOI with 75 points, however, I do have 2 questions 

1) Is it right to claim points for Bachelors (15) even though ACS didn't assess it and assessed my GNIIT as advanced diploma

2) When I filed my EOI, in the Employment section, I have detailed all my employment starting from 2000. Since, there was an instruction that all relevant employments should be listed as per ACS letter. Though it doesn't affect my experience point, I'm not sure if this was the right way to fill or should I have just filled from October 2006.

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

Gagan2015 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have read regarding ACS results several times but still not clear. The ACS report says " the following experience after October 2006 is considered relevant ....". However, below this line it has a list of all my jobs starting from September 2000 right until now.
> 
> ACS deducted 6 years because of I did my Bachelors in Commerce but recognized my GNIIT.
> 
> I have filed my EOI with 75 points, however, I do have 2 questions
> 
> 1) Is it right to claim points for Bachelors (15) even though ACS didn't assess it and assessed my GNIIT as advanced diploma
> 
> 2) When I filed my EOI, in the Employment section, I have detailed all my employment starting from 2000. Since, there was an instruction that all relevant employments should be listed as per ACS letter. Though it doesn't affect my experience point, I'm not sure if this was the right way to fill or should I have just filled from October 2006.
> 
> Thanks


1. You don't have assessment for your BCom which states that it is equivalent to AQF Bachelors. So, you should not be claiming 15 points for it. You can either (a) approach VETASSESS for Points Test Advice, present just your BCom degree and if they assess it as equivalent to AQF Bachelors, only then should you be claiming 15 points for it, or, (b) Only claim 10 points for the positively assessed diploma that ACS recognized as equivalent to AQF Diploma. You still will get invited immediately with 70 points. So, better be safe now.

2. Enter all employment, but mark the employment before and until October 2006 as "not-relevant" and all the rest after this period as relevant. You can also choose to enter only past 10 years' worth of employment because that is what the instructions ask you to do. No harm in entering all of it though, but whats more important is that you mark relevant/ not-relevant as per the ACS result.


----------



## Gagan2015

Thank you Keeda.

I was in the same company before and after October 2006... so should I break it into two different records.

Regards


----------



## zebust

1) Hey guys i have submitted EOI on 27 aug. but i have not received any email confirmation about EOI being received, is this the case with everyone else??


2) do we need to submit Police certificate with visa application documents... or those to be provided later, after CO is assigned??


----------



## KeeDa

Gagan2015 said:


> Thank you Keeda.
> 
> I was in the same company before and after October 2006... so should I break it into two different records.
> 
> Regards


Yes, split it.


----------



## sumanth1627

Svats said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one doubt. I have submitted my EOI on 27 August,2015 with 60 + 5(SS) for NSW.
> But I will be appearing again for PTE in September to enhance my score. My query is if in case I will receive an invitation for 190 visa in the meantime but I want to give one or two tries for getting score in PTE > 79 and will prefer 189 Visa... then what should I do with that invitation??? If I don't respond on it(dont file the nomination fees with NSW) will they consider it for 189 ??? or will they wait for another 2 months for EOI 190 to expire???
> 
> Seniors plz advice on this.


If you receive invitation for nomination from NSW, you will still have 14 days to decide to go with it or not!! If you decide not to , let the invitation lapse, this has nothing to do with your 189 invitation. 

If you apply for the nomination paying fees and uploading documents, you will still have time like you might receive 189 invitation (As per current invitation rounds)before your nomination approval and you can go for 189.

But if your nomination is approved and you received an invitation for 190 , then your current EOI will be in freeze mode for 60 days and will not receive any invitation for 189. 

If you wish not to apply for 190 , after 60 days, your EOI will be back in the pool and might receive invitation in the next round based on your points,Occupation code and EOI date of effect.


----------



## Svats

sumanth1627 said:


> If you receive invitation for nomination from NSW, you will still have 14 days to decide to go with it or not!! If you decide not to , let the invitation lapse, this has nothing to do with your 189 invitation.
> 
> If you apply for the nomination paying fees and uploading documents, you will still have time like you might receive 189 invitation (As per current invitation rounds)before your nomination approval and you can go for 189.
> 
> But if your nomination is approved and you received an invitation for 190 , then your current EOI will be in freeze mode for 60 days and will not receive any invitation for 189.
> 
> If you wish not to apply for 190 , after 60 days, your EOI will be back in the pool and might receive invitation in the next round based on your points,Occupation code and EOI date of effect.


Thanks a lot Sumanth for the information.


----------



## Kiran.thanal

Default EOI status for New South Wales
Hello All,
I have filed an EOI for skilled nominated subclass 190 permanent visa for New South Wales on 21/08/2025.and my total point is 70.I have few queries regarding my EOI status.My occupation code is 225499 and the occupation status is showing as closed for New South Wales but my agent said I will be able to file and EOI for NSW even if occupation is closed due to some new rule change this year.kindly answer the following queries pertaining to NEW SOUTH WALES.
1).How do I get to know the status of my EOI
Filed for NSW?
2).Can we file an EOI if occupation is closed?
3).How much time does it take to get an invitation ?
Kindly help.
Regards
Kiran.J

Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message


----------



## harisjd

Finally submitted the VISA application... phew....


----------



## abdhabi

Congratulations! Best of luck for the fast processing


----------



## harisjd

abdhabi said:


> Congratulations! Best of luck for the fast processing



Thanks abdhabi ... 

Just a little suggestion to all people out there who haven't submitted their visa fee, try to submit your fee through someone in Australia and pay him / her back converting AUD in your local currency. AUD rate has fallen and i have saved approximately 45 thousand PKR doing that.


----------



## jannayaksingh

gaurav.kushan said:


> Means you need to calculate from 1 October 2010 and 1 year completes on 30 September 2011.


Hi gaurav.kushan ,

Buddy , got an email yesterday that the EOI has been updated as of 30th Aug and the total points is now 65 . Our understanding of claiming 5 more points in October seem to be incorrect. Anyhow till the times things are in favour no worries 

With 65 points for 2613 I hope to get invite in Sept itself !!:fingerscrossed:

Hope I am not being too optimistic ..
If I do get the invite what are next steps? Please guide !


----------



## harisjd

jannayaksingh said:


> Hi gaurav.kushan ,
> 
> Buddy , got an email yesterday that the EOI has been updated as of 30th Aug and the total points is now 65 . Our understanding of claiming 5 more points in October seem to be incorrect. Anyhow till the times things are in favour no worries
> 
> With 65 points for 2613 I hope to get invite in Sept itself !!:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Hope I am not being too optimistic ..
> If I do get the invite what are next steps? Please guide !


I hope you do get an invite. And if you do then prepare yourself to fill a 17 - 19 page application with your information after creating your immiAccount, this would be your first task. :welcome:


----------



## gaurav.kushan

jannayaksingh said:


> Hi gaurav.kushan ,
> 
> Buddy , got an email yesterday that the EOI has been updated as of 30th Aug and the total points is now 65 . Our understanding of claiming 5 more points in October seem to be incorrect. Anyhow till the times things are in favour no worries
> 
> With 65 points for 2613 I hope to get invite in Sept itself !!:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Hope I am not being too optimistic ..
> If I do get the invite what are next steps? Please guide !


Hi Jannayaksingh,

For work experience points, whatever I would have communicated, would have correct.
Can you explain the scenario again? I'm sorry I'm not able to recall.
Please be very careful about claiming work experience points, a minor mistake here can make you step your feet on overclaiming your points brick.

Scenario again please? 

Thanks


----------



## zebust

harisjd said:


> Finally submitted the VISA application... phew....


Congratulations!!!!

Why it took you so much time to lodge application??

can you also share list of documents you submitted


----------



## harisjd

zebust said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> Why it took you so much time to lodge application??
> 
> can you also share list of documents you submitted



Thanks. Well i delayed it on purpose for a better EDD and secondly i was to get married in August so i wanted to include my wife in my application right now. 

No documents required at this stage, just need to fill our the online application form with all your details. Documentation will start once you pay your visa fees.


----------



## jannayaksingh

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi Jannayaksingh,
> 
> For work experience points, whatever I would have communicated, would have correct.
> Can you explain the scenario again? I'm sorry I'm not able to recall.
> Please be very careful about claiming work experience points, a minor mistake here can make you step your feet on overclaiming your points brick.
> 
> Scenario again please?
> 
> Thanks


The scenario was that as per the ACS result letter The relevant experience calculated was after Sept 2010 . So wanted to confirm whether i could clain additional 5 points in the month of sept 2015 or oct 2015 based on the experience band .


----------



## jannayaksingh

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi Jannayaksingh,
> 
> For work experience points, whatever I would have communicated, would have correct.
> Can you explain the scenario again? I'm sorry I'm not able to recall.
> Please be very careful about claiming work experience points, a minor mistake here can make you step your feet on overclaiming your points brick.
> 
> Scenario again please?
> 
> Thanks


This is what the ACS result letter quotes 

"The following employment after September 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 09/06 - 08/10 (3yrs 11mths)
Position: *****
Employer: *****
Country: INDIA
Dates: 08/10 - 12/11 (1yrs 4mths)
Position: *****
Employer: *****
Country: INDIA
Dates: 12/11 - 07/15 (3yrs 7mths)
Position: *****
Employer: *****
Country: INDIA
"

Based on this I was confirming as to when (in Sept 2015 or OCt 2015) I could claim additional 5 points when the work exp falls in equal to 5 years or more band for 10 points.


----------



## Gagandsingh

Hi All,

I submitted my EOI on 25th May , and still waiting for an invite from NSW under 190(SS 55+5). Any idea when they will send the invitation...? as already 3 months passed away and still waiting. Any one waited for this much time ?


----------



## abdhabi

Gagandsingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 25th May , and still waiting for an invite from NSW under 190(SS 55+5). Any idea when they will send the invitation...? as already 3 months passed away and still waiting. Any one waited for this much time ?


I think, you should contact them through email or telephone as the expected waiting time is over and its time for you to inquire.

Please update us all as well after contacting them.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

jannayaksingh said:


> The scenario was that as per the ACS result letter The relevant experience calculated was after Sept 2010 . So wanted to confirm whether i could clain additional 5 points in the month of sept 2015 or oct 2015 based on the experience band .


It says after September 2010, it means you should mark your work experience from 1 October 2010 as skilled one. 
Not before that.

And it means, you can should calculate your years like, from 1 October - 30 September (Next year) as one year. 

For example - 
1 October 2010 - 30 September 2011 = 1 year 

Calculate same way. 

In short, you can't claim points before 30th September.


----------



## goodtimes

jannayaksingh said:


> The scenario was that as per the ACS result letter The relevant experience calculated was after Sept 2010 . So wanted to confirm whether i could clain additional 5 points in the month of sept 2015 or oct 2015 based on the experience band .


This means that on 30th September 2015, you will have the additional 5 points. I can tell this from my own experience. All the best!


----------



## nmurshed

I am not able to log in my account...Forgot my password...Can we mail skillselect about this ?


----------



## jannayaksingh

goodtimes said:


> This means that on 30th September 2015, you will have the additional 5 points. I can tell this from my own experience. All the best!



Hi ,

Below is what I have submitted in my EOI , So in that case do I need to update it and please guide me what updations I have to do

Position	***
Employer name	1
Country	India
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?	No
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)	14/09/2006
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)	20/08/2010

Position	***
Employer name	2
Country	India
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?	Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)	23/08/2010
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)	02/12/2011

Position	***
Employer name	3
Country	India
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?	Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)	12/12/2011
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)	Till Date


----------



## gaurav.kushan

jannayaksingh said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Below is what I have submitted in my EOI , So in that case do I need to update it and please guide me what updations I have to do
> 
> Position	***
> Employer name	1
> Country	India
> Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?	No
> Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)	14/09/2006
> Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)	20/08/2010
> 
> Position	***
> Employer name	2
> Country	India
> Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?	Yes
> Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)	23/08/2010
> Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)	02/12/2011
> 
> Position	***
> Employer name	3
> Country	India
> Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?	Yes
> Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)	12/12/2011
> Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)	Till Date



Split your Employer 2 into two parts 
1. until 30 September 2010 mentioning *No- Not skilled work experience*
2. From 1 October 2010 till End date mentioning *Yes - Yes Skilled work experience.*


This is because your ACS letter says experience after September 2010 should be calculated.


----------



## goodtimes

nmurshed said:


> I am not able to log in my account...Forgot my password...Can we mail skillselect about this ?


Have you tried to Google "skillselect forgot password"? The result gives: https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/Security/ForgotPassword

Try it and hopefully it will resolve your issue.


----------



## goodtimes

jannayaksingh said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Below is what I have submitted in my EOI , So in that case do I need to update it and please guide me what updations I have to do
> 
> Position	***
> Employer name	1
> Country	India
> Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?	No
> Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)	14/09/2006
> Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)	20/08/2010
> 
> Position	***
> Employer name	2
> Country	India
> Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?	Yes
> Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)	23/08/2010
> Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)	02/12/2011
> 
> Position	***
> Employer name	3
> Country	India
> Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?	Yes
> Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)	12/12/2011
> Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)	Till Date


Agreed with what GuaravKushan has just suggested. Which means after making changes, it should look like below:

Position	***
Employer name	1
Country	India
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?	No
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)	14/09/2006
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)	20/08/2010

Position	***
Employer name	2
Country	India
*Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?	NO*
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)	23/08/2010
*Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)	30/09/2010
*
Position	***
Employer name	2
Country	India
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?	Yes
*Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)	01/10/2010*
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)	02/12/2011

Position	***
Employer name	3
Country	India
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?	Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)	12/12/2011
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)	Till Date

Make the change in bold. The rest remains unchanged.


----------



## jannayaksingh

goodtimes said:


> Agreed with what GuaravKushan has just suggested. Which means after making changes, it should look like below:
> 
> Position	***
> Employer name	1
> Country	India
> Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?	No
> Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)	14/09/2006
> Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)	20/08/2010
> 
> Position	***
> Employer name	2
> Country	India
> *Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?	NO*
> Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)	23/08/2010
> *Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)	30/09/2010
> *
> Position	***
> Employer name	2
> Country	India
> Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?	Yes
> *Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)	01/10/2010*
> Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)	02/12/2011
> 
> Position	***
> Employer name	3
> Country	India
> Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?	Yes
> Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)	12/12/2011
> Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)	Till Date
> 
> Make the change in bold. The rest remains unchanged.


Thanks a ton Gaurav.kushan and goodtimes for your valuable inputs.


----------



## jannayaksingh

jannayaksingh said:


> Thanks a ton Gaurav.kushan and goodtimes for your valuable inputs.


Updated the EOI with the details as suggested ..
Better late than never :fingerscrossed:


----------



## goodtimes

jannayaksingh said:


> Updated the EOI with the details as suggested ..
> Better late than never :fingerscrossed:


Great... All the best for your invite... Cheers!


----------



## Gagandsingh

abdhabi said:


> I think, you should contact them through email or telephone as the expected waiting time is over and its time for you to inquire.
> 
> Please update us all as well after contacting them.


My agent contacted them by e-mail last week and my agent also told me that NSW gave few invites on my profile (Civil Engg -233211) and there is a good possibility of getting invite. But do they reply to these e-mails? or is there any mean to know that either i am getting an invite from NSW or not?? i mean do they tell us all this in reply.?


----------



## swathi03

Hi all, 

I have applied EOI on 6 June for 60 points for 261312 , since the situation is tough..I am taking PTE exam . Those who are in the same situation as I am, please share your views.

I have got listening 9,reading 8.5, writing 7 and speaking 7 in ielts.
Can any one guess my chances of getting 79 score in PTE...for 20 points.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## swathi03

I have applied for 189 .


----------



## swathi03

Right now.. I am preparing from PTE official material.i have heard of payed mock PTE exams with expiry , that give a score .can any one tell me where I can find it and the cost for it.


----------



## goodtimes

swathi03 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied EOI on 6 June for 60 points for 261312 , since the situation is tough..I am taking PTE exam . Those who are in the same situation as I am, please share your views.
> 
> I have got listening 9,reading 8.5, writing 7 and speaking 7 in ielts.
> Can any one guess my chances of getting 79 score in PTE...for 20 points.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Do you have a clear voice that a machine can easily understand? For example do you think you are usually successful in Google Search by speaking on a mobile phone or computer i.e. entering information on what to search into the device by speaking? If yes then go for PTE, if no then perhaps you should attempt IELTS by taking intensive coaching in speaking and writing for a month or so. You have good IELTS score and I think Speaking and Writing are the two challenges where most of Indians have tough time scoring above 8.0 in IELTS and equivalent in PTE. Practicing these two is a must for scoring 8.0+.

Anyways, you can give PTE a try, especially if spending money on it just for testing is not a big deal. The results are quick, booking time is less. There is a lot of information related to PTE training material and tips on this forum.

All the best.


----------



## swathi03

goodtimes said:


> Do you have a clear voice that a machine can easily understand? For example do you think you are usually successful in Google Search by speaking on a mobile phone or computer i.e. entering information on what to search into the device by speaking? If yes then go for PTE, if no then perhaps you should attempt IELTS by taking intensive coaching in speaking and writing for a month or so. You have good IELTS score and I think Speaking and Writing are the two challenges where most of Indians have tough time scoring above 8.0 in IELTS and equivalent in PTE. Practicing these two is a must for scoring 8.0+.
> 
> Anyways, you can give PTE a try, especially if spending money on it just for testing is not a big deal. The results are quick, booking time is less. There is a lot of information related to PTE training material and tips on this forum.
> 
> All the best.



Thanks for the suggestion...will try with PTE .


----------



## jeba

I have a question regarding ACS assessment and DIBP acceptance of ACS assessment?

I have a Australian degree completed in overseas country, which allows me to get my assessment done under "Post Australian Study Skills Assessment" which I did and positive. Therefore ACS haven't deducted 2 years from my work experience and it allow me to claim 5 points for my overseas work experience.

My question is will DIBP accept my overseas experience (5 points) or will they deduct 2 years (due to Australian degree competed in overseas country) from my work experience and reject the application since I have 55 points without overseas experience?

Is there anyway that I can call DIBP and get this confirmed?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

jeba said:


> I have a question regarding ACS assessment and DIBP acceptance of ACS assessment?
> 
> I have a Australian degree completed in overseas country, which allows me to get my assessment done under "Post Australian Study Skills Assessment" which I did and positive. Therefore ACS haven't deducted 2 years from my work experience and it allow me to claim 5 points for my overseas work experience.
> 
> My question is will DIBP accept my overseas experience (5 points) or will they deduct 2 years (due to Australian degree competed in overseas country) from my work experience and reject the application since I have 55 points without overseas experience?
> 
> Is there anyway that I can call DIBP and get this confirmed?


Usually, whatever skill assessment authority says is accepted by DIBP.


----------



## Samaya

Hi seniors and friends, 
I have a confusion, I hope you guys can make it clear.
I am in working visa in Australia but I received my invitation to apply while I was in USA during my holiday. I applied for PR application from USA and I received " IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received" from " auto-letter- generator" of immigration office. I did not get any bridging visa. However, one of my friend applied his PR application from Australia and he received the "Bridging Visa" but not the " IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received". I am very confused as I did not receive bridging visa. 
Could someone please reflect light on this matter.
Many many thanks in advance.


----------



## dushyant.anand

Hi, I have submitted my EOI and it is successfully submitted under state sponsorship with 60 points.
Please guide me what is next process, if i go for State sponsorship.

I have to apply for state sponsorship now or any action or status will update in EOI tracker.


----------



## BTNIFTY

maheen007 said:


> Hey mate, congrats on the visa grant.
> 
> If you have just gone through the process of applying for State Nomination, do you mind answering a few queries of mine?
> 
> How did you get your approval so quickly after lodging the application? Is that the normal timeframe?
> 
> I have just received an invitation yesterday (65+5 points) for external auditor but I am unsure if I should apply for the state nomination or wait for the 189 allocation? Is it true that the 190 applications get higher priority and quicker processing time?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sorry for the late reply.

NSW gave a lot of invitations in last fortnight of June. I am guessing they had outstanding quota to complete before year end in June

189 gets priority over 190 when it come to processing of visa applications. But that shouldn't be your driving factor to choose 190 over 189. If you are sure of receiving 190 in the next round, then no harm waiting. 

You have to decide before your 190 invitation expires. (60 days from invitation date)


----------



## gaurav.kushan

dushyant.anand said:


> Hi, I have submitted my EOI and it is successfully submitted under state sponsorship with 60 points.
> Please guide me what is next process, if i go for State sponsorship.
> 
> I have to apply for state sponsorship now or any action or status will update in EOI tracker.


If you have submitted the EOI with 60 points (with SS).
Then it surely means that you have to apply for SS.

Now, before telling you the process of how to apply for SS, I'd like to know which state have you mentioned in your EOI for SS? Your preferred state?

Thanks


----------



## dushyant.anand

gaurav.kushan said:


> If you have submitted the EOI with 60 points (with SS).
> Then it surely means that you have to apply for SS.
> 
> Now, before telling you the process of how to apply for SS, I'd like to know which state have you mentioned in your EOI for SS? Your preferred state?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks Gaurav, for reply, I submitted for NSW under 2611**. should i pay amount for SS for NSW.


----------



## dushyant.anand

Please also share link where i can apply for SS


----------



## nedian123

I am also having confusion regarding applying for SS ? I have kept any State option in the EOI application submitted on 24/07/2015, does this mean that i have to wait till i get SS from any of the states or do i need to apply for SS ?

I checked SS on NSW website and found below, which clearly mentions that you need to wait after EOI submission, but i need to mention NSW instead of ANY in order to get an invite. Pls share your experiences ?
################################
Ensure that you meet 190 visa criteria
Record your details in an EOI in SkillSelect 
Indicate interest for NSW nomination for a 190 visa
You do not need to contact NSW after submitting your EOI
#################################

Victoria SS works bit difference as per their website, we need to first apply for nomination and once accepted then submit EOI with Victoria SS option and inform back to them.....

Pls share your experience and would you suggest changing EOI Any SS option to specific State ?

Regards,

263111 | 189 - 55 points | 190 - 60 points | ACS +ve | IELTS - (S:7, L:7, R:7.5,W:6.5) | EOI submission - 24-07-2015 | Invite: ??


----------



## gaurav.kushan

dushyant.anand said:


> Thanks Gaurav, for reply, I submitted for NSW under 2611**. should i pay amount for SS for NSW.


Okay, so now what will happen is - 
You'll receive a link from NSW to apply for SS, only then you can apply and pay the fees.
It's not like you can apply straight forwardly without having the link from their side.

Also, please note, no one know in how many days they send the link.
Some people have received the link in a few days and some in months.
All the best.

However, I'd say make one more EOI and put Victoria as a preference there and then apply for Victoria SS on their website.
No link is required for applying for Vic SS, and there's no fee also.
Give it a try while you wait for the link from NSW. 

Thanks


----------



## ishugarg

Friends,

Finally i have received VISA


----------



## gaurav.kushan

ishugarg said:


> Friends,
> 
> Finally i have received VISA


Congratulations, it's going to be a sleepless night. (In a good way).
Share your details more if you can.
Which all documents you uploaded before hand?


----------



## nedian123

*congrats*



ishugarg said:


> Friends,
> 
> Finally i have received VISA


congrats, can you let us know if you got NSW SS within EOI or you applied SS separately after lodging EOI ?

Regards,

Ak

263111 | 189 - 55 points | 190 - 60 points | ACS +ve | IELTS - (S:7, L:7, R:7.5,W:6.5) | EOI submission - 24-07-2015 | Invite: ??


----------



## Sgamba

Friends,

I have a question (I know it's been asked many times but I cannot find a clear answer).

I submitted an EOI for 189 visa at the beginning of August. I claimed 65 points (general accountant) declaring no work experience. However, in the past 3 years I worked as kitchen hand and on in the administration office on a casual basis at university. Both these jobs are not related to my field.

Do I have to declare them? and if so, what documents could they request about these jobs later?


----------



## deepgill

ishugarg said:


> Friends,
> 
> Finally i have received VISA


Congratulations ishugarg and best of luck.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Sgamba said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have a question (I know it's been asked many times but I cannot find a clear answer).
> 
> I submitted an EOI for 189 visa at the beginning of August. I claimed 65 points (general accountant) declaring no work experience. However, in the past 3 years I worked as kitchen hand and on in the administration office on a casual basis at university. Both these jobs are not related to my field.
> 
> Do I have to declare them? and if so, what documents could they request about these jobs later?


Were you working as kitchen hand full time? And do you have documents to prove this?
Also, if you're planning to hide this experience, then what would be your answer if CO asks about what are you doing from last 3 years?


----------



## Sgamba

gaurav.kushan said:


> Were you working as kitchen hand full time? And do you have documents to prove this?
> Also, if you're planning to hide this experience, then what would be your answer if CO asks about what are you doing from last 3 years?


Thanks For the reply 

As kitchen hand i worked on a casual basis as well, generally 15-20 hours per week for approximately 8 months. I should still have the weekly payrolls somewhere, but probably not all of them.

And I graduated here, so in the last 2 years i studied at the university.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Sgamba said:


> Thanks For the reply
> 
> As kitchen hand i worked on a casual basis as well, generally 15-20 hours per week for approximately 8 months. I should still have the weekly payrolls somewhere, but probably not all of them.
> 
> And I graduated here, so in the last 2 years i studied at the university.


Well, what I believe is if you're not claiming points for your work experience, however, you can still prove that you were busy doing something in the last 3 years would be good. 
Because, if you're not going to prove then it might look like a gap.  I hope you got my point.


----------



## Sgamba

gaurav.kushan said:


> Well, what I believe is if you're not claiming points for your work experience, however, you can still prove that you were busy doing something in the last 3 years would be good.
> Because, if you're not going to prove then it might look like a gap.  I hope you got my point.


I Got your point, so actually you suggest to declare those working experience.

Can i bother you with two more questions?

Are the payrolls i have enough as documents to submit later in the process?
If I update the eoi with those not relevant working experience will the effect date change?

Thanks


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Sgamba said:


> I Got your point, so actually you suggest to declare those working experience.
> 
> Can i bother you with two more questions?
> 
> Are the payrolls i have enough as documents to submit later in the process?
> If I update the eoi with those not relevant working experience will the effect date change?
> 
> Thanks


First of all, when you will be mentioning them as NON RELEVANT experience, they would not ask you for proofs because you didn't claim any points for that. 
So, you're good, and in a worst case if CO asks then you can provide the salary slips which you have. 

And if you update your EOI now with this work experience saying NON relevant experience, it will not change the rank of your EOI in the queue, because there will not be any points change here.
EOI dates change when there's a change in your points.


----------



## Sgamba

gaurav.kushan said:


> First of all, when you will be mentioning them as NON RELEVANT experience, they would not ask you for proofs because you didn't claim any points for that.
> So, you're good, and in a worst case if CO asks then you can provide the salary slips which you have.
> 
> And if you update your EOI now with this work experience saying NON relevant experience, it will not change the rank of your EOI in the queue, because there will not be any points change here.
> EOI dates change when there's a change in your points.


Thank you very much 

All clear now


----------



## goodtimes

Sgamba said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> All clear now


My observation is that there is no need to mention the non relevant experience in EOI. EOI selection is an automated process. You can mention it if you have lots of free time and nothing else to do. Make sure to mark it as non relevant appropriately.

HOWEVER, you should mention all work experience when you fill the 17 page visa application form after your EOI is selected and here also mark the employment relevant or not relevant appropriately. This is what CO will be checking. To further clarify the doubts related to gap etc. you can mention the non relevant experience in Form 80 and Form 1221 and probably give a detailed explanation there.

All the best!


----------



## BARDIYA

Hi all.. I am asking few doubts for my friend.. 

1) can we apply 190 without getting assessment i e 30 points for age , 20 for English , 5 for Australia study and 5 for SS 

2) my friend is working in Sydney. If he wants to add 5 points for work experience what is the procedure to do it.. can he claim the points if his engineering degree and his occupation are different? 

Thank you in advance for the reply.

Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


----------



## KeeDa

BARDIYA said:


> Hi all.. I am asking few doubts for my friend..
> 
> 1) can we apply 190 without getting assessment i e 30 points for age , 20 for English , 5 for Australia study and 5 for SS
> 
> 2) my friend is working in Sydney. If he wants to add 5 points for work experience what is the procedure to do it.. can he claim the points if his engineering degree and his occupation are different?
> 
> Thank you in advance for the reply.
> 
> Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
> 60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


1) No.

2) Mention Australia as the location of employment in EOI so that the system grants him 5 points for 1 year of experience. At visa stage provide evidence of this work just as you provide for any other work- contract documents, reference letter, payslips, bank statements, tax statement.


----------



## goodtimes

KeeDa said:


> 1) No.
> 
> 2) Mention Australia as the location of employment in EOI so that the system grants him 5 points for 1 year of experience. At visa stage provide evidence of this work just as you provide for any other work- contract documents, reference letter, payslips, bank statements, tax statement.


OP has asked *"can he claim the points if his engineering degree and his occupation are different"*

I don't think so.


----------



## sandy456

Not sure if this is the right forum to ask, I am about to submit my EOI. I have 75 points with 189. What is the possibility of getting an invite for the September 07th round with 75 points. Should i opt for 190 too ?


----------



## Expecting189

sandy456 said:


> Not sure if this is the right forum to ask, I am about to submit my EOI. I have 75 points with 189. What is the possibility of getting an invite for the September 07th round with 75 points. Should i opt for 190 too ?


I hate to make predications, but here you go!
You stand a very good chance (would say 99% if things go the way they are) of getting an invite in the round with 75 points for 189.


----------



## KeeDa

goodtimes said:


> OP has asked *"can he claim the points if his engineering degree and his occupation are different"*
> 
> I don't think so.


No, my reply was to BARDIYA whose #2 question was:


> 2) my friend is working in Sydney. If he wants to add 5 points for work experience what is the procedure to do it.. can he claim the points if his engineering degree and his occupation are different?


The question was about claiming 5 points for his friend who already works in Australia.

Edit: I think I now understand what he meant. About points claim for work experience: As long as that period of work experience falls under the relevant period, points can be claimed. Rule for 5 points is-
3 to 5 years of overseas work experience
1 to 3 years of Australian work experience.
Degree being same or different does not matter here. As long as the work experience is after his skill-met-date, he can claim points for the same.


----------



## BARDIYA

Thanks keeda ..

Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


----------



## goodtimes

KeeDa said:


> No, my reply was to BARDIYA whose #2 question was:
> 
> 
> The question was about claiming 5 points for his friend who already works in Australia.
> 
> Edit: I think I now understand what he meant. About points claim for work experience: As long as that period of work experience falls under the relevant period, points can be claimed. Rule for 5 points is-
> 3 to 5 years of overseas work experience
> 1 to 3 years of Australian work experience.
> Degree being same or different does not matter here. As long as the work experience is after his skill-met-date, he can claim points for the same.


*Degree being same or different does not matter here.*

Really? Do you think one will get positive skills assessment if his/her degree/education is in Field A and experience is in Field B? We don't know how different Field A and Field B are. I believe it will be for the assessment authority to decide how many points can be claimed for what experience. 

Also, we don't know the skill-met-date of OP. The Skills Assessment Authority decides that based on factors including the amount of relevant skill related content in qualification. + Number of years of relevant experience. 

So before proceeding further, would request the OP to share these important details.


----------



## KeeDa

goodtimes said:


> *Degree being same or different does not matter here.*
> 
> Really? Do you think one will get positive skills assessment if his/her degree/education is in Field A and experience is in Field B? We don't know how different Field A and Field B are. I believe it will be for the assessment authority to decide how many points can be claimed for what experience.
> 
> Also, we don't know the skill-met-date of OP. The Skills Assessment Authority decides that based on factors including the amount of relevant skill related content in qualification. + Number of years of relevant experience.
> 
> So before proceeding further, would request the OP to share these important details.


The assumption here is that he has a positive assessment. He won't be eligible to apply for a visa without an assessment anyways. Second assumption is that the said 1 year Australian work experience falls in the "skilled" period (i.e. after skill-met-date). I merely wanted to state that he can claim 5 points for Australian experience and how to claim that (by selecting Australia as the location in the EOI). Other facts about having positive assessment and about this said period falling under "relevant" category are to be noted though.


goodtimes said:


> Do you think one will get positive skills assessment if his/her degree/education is in Field A and experience is in Field B?


Yes, it is possible. We have seen BCom graduates getting assessed as SW Engineers. They just need more than 6 years of experience though.



goodtimes said:


> Also, we don't know the skill-met-date of OP.


Right. That is why I said that he is eligible for 5 points provided the said 1 year of Australian experience is certified skilled by ACS (i.e. falls after the skill-met-date).


----------



## JK684

sandy456 said:


> Not sure if this is the right forum to ask, I am about to submit my EOI. I have 75 points with 189. What is the possibility of getting an invite for the September 07th round with 75 points. Should i opt for 190 too ?


Definitely 189 if you have 75 points , and I would say you will get invite for the 7th Sept draw if you submit the EOI before the cut off.


----------



## BARDIYA

KeeDa said:


> The assumption here is that he has a positive assessment. He won't be eligible to apply for a visa without an assessment anyways. Second assumption is that the said 1 year Australian work experience falls in the "skilled" period (i.e. after skill-met-date). I merely wanted to state that he can claim 5 points for Australian experience and how to claim that (by selecting Australia as the location in the EOI). Other facts about having positive assessment and about this said period falling under "relevant" category are to be noted though.
> 
> Yes, it is possible. We have seen BCom graduates getting assessed as SW Engineers. They just need more than 6 years of experience though.
> 
> Right. That is why I said that he is eligible for 5 points provided the said 1 year of Australian experience is certified skilled by ACS (i.e. falls after the skill-met-date).


Hi keeda. As you can see my first question was can he apply without skill assessment.. he got negative assessment.. 

So he can't apply if he doesn't have positive skill assessment.. this concludes my all doubts.. 
Thanks

Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


----------



## goodtimes

BARDIYA said:


> Hi keeda. As you can see my first question was can he apply without skill assessment.. he got negative assessment..
> 
> So he can't apply if he doesn't have positive skill assessment.. this concludes my all doubts..
> Thanks
> 
> Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
> 60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


Great... your message triggered a healthy/productive /thought provoking discussion... We hope it helps other forum members and visitors... Cheers!


----------



## ahmedrizk1985

Guys,
I will lodge my EOI on 10th Sep 2015. OHS Advisor- 251312 with 60 pts under SC 189.

any exceptions of the invitation chances ?


----------



## goodtimes

ahmedrizk1985 said:


> Guys,
> I will lodge my EOI on 10th Sep 2015. OHS Advisor- 251312 with 60 pts under SC 189.
> 
> any exceptions of the invitation chances ?


1. Did you get your assessment done from ACS (as per your signature)? It should be VETASSESS as per https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL

2. For occupation 2513xx, till the last round of invites, only 14 seats got filled out of 1578 as mentioned here --> SkillSelect

So there are good chances of selection of your EOI in the next round after you apply. BTW the next invitation round in on 7 September, better apply before that date - if possible and you might get selected in this round only.

All the best!


----------



## ahmedrizk1985

goodtimes said:


> 1. Did you get your assessment done from ACS (as per your signature)? It should be VETASSESS as per https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL
> 
> 2. For occupation 2513xx, till the last round of invites, only 14 seats got filled out of 1578 as mentioned here --> SkillSelect
> 
> So there are good chances of selection of your EOI in the next round after you apply. BTW the next invitation round in on 7 September, better apply before that date - if possible and you might get selected in this round only.
> 
> All the best!


Hi goodtimes,
Thanks for your reply
yes I have received +ev skill assessment against 251312, and I wished that I can submit it before 7th Sep, but what is forcing me to submit on 10th Sep is that till 9th Sep I have only 55 pts and I will gain 5 more points from reaching 8 years experience on 9th Sep 2015.


----------



## goodtimes

ahmedrizk1985 said:


> Hi goodtimes,
> Thanks for your reply
> yes I have received +ev skill assessment against 251312, and I wished that I can submit it before 7th Sep, but what is forcing me to submit on 10th Sep is that till 9th Sep I have only 55 pts and I will gain 5 more points from reaching 8 years experience on 9th Sep 2015.


What does your assessment letter say about the date? When is your skill-met date? Could you please share this information?


----------



## ahmedrizk1985

goodtimes said:


> What does your assessment letter say about the date? When is your skill-met date? Could you please share this information?


the letter dated 30 October, 2014. along with the assessment results i got from them POINTS TEST ADVISORY LETTER


----------



## goodtimes

ahmedrizk1985 said:


> the letter dated 30 October, 2014. along with the assessment results i got from them POINTS TEST ADVISORY LETTER


What does your assessment letter say precisely? For e.g. in my case it says

"The following employment after August 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code."

Can you write here the text contained in your assessment letter?


----------



## ahmedrizk1985

goodtimes said:


> What does your assessment letter say precisely? For e.g. in my case it says
> 
> "The following employment after August 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code."
> 
> Can you write here the text contained in your assessment letter?



the letter mentioned the results as follows:

Based on the evidence provided, more than three year/s of employment is
assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an
appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
Assessment.
The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this
occupation.
Skills Assessment Outcome: Positive
Based on the evidence provided, the qualification/s and employment described above meet the requirements of your nominated occupation (ANZSCO Code: 251312) and are assessed as suitable for migration purposes.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

ahmedrizk1985 said:


> the letter mentioned the results as follows:
> 
> Based on the evidence provided, more than three year/s of employment is
> assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an
> appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
> Assessment.
> The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this
> occupation.
> Skills Assessment Outcome: Positive
> Based on the evidence provided, the qualification/s and employment described above meet the requirements of your nominated occupation (ANZSCO Code: 251312) and are assessed as suitable for migration purposes.


No dates are mentioned?


----------



## ahmedrizk1985

gaurav.kushan said:


> No dates are mentioned?


Please clarify what dates exactly you are looking to see??

are you looking for that part:

Employment assessed: QHSE Engineer/Senior QHSE Engineer/QHSE Department Head 
(07/2009 to 05/2014)


----------



## AA007

Hi friends 

Can any1 support in below queries 

1. In EOI form, only highest degree to be mentioned or all starting from secondary level. 
2. What to choose against secondary level and intermediate level in education history from drop down options in qualification as these levels are not mentioned there. 
3. If my master's is not relevant with assessed bachelors do I need to mention it. 
4. If I don't mention my master's degree in EOI means I should not mention it during whole immi process?
5. In skill assessment part what does it mean by reference number/receipt number. I got assessment form EA so should I mention my EA ID or application number?


----------



## faroutsam

Finally Submitted my EOI!

Age - 25
English Proficient - 10
Bachelor Degree - 15
Overseas experience - 10
TOTAL 60.

Wish you guys good luck for Sept.7 round!


----------



## jeba

Any guess on what will be the cut off for 2613 60 pointers after 7th Sept invitation round?


----------



## goodtimes

jeba said:


> Any guess on what will be the cut off for 2613 60 pointers after 7th Sept invitation round?


My guess is it will move from 2 April 2015 to early May 2015. Probably clearing one month backlog of 60 pointers.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

guys pls advise when do u think i can be invited ?

also i need to know how much time the case officer spending to check my case after the visa applying ?


----------



## AA007

AA007 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> Can any1 support in below queries
> 
> 1. In EOI form, only highest degree to be mentioned or all starting from secondary level.
> 2. What to choose against secondary level and intermediate level in education history from drop down options in qualification as these levels are not mentioned there.
> 3. If my master's is not relevant with assessed bachelors do I need to mention it.
> 4. If I don't mention my master's degree in EOI means I should not mention it during whole immi process?
> 5. In skill assessment part what does it mean by reference number/receipt number. I got assessment form EA so should I mention my EA ID or application number?




Can any1 answer these queries???


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Hi All,

I'm not aware of what current timelines are for 261313 - 60 pointers.
One of my friend has just submitted an EOI with 60 points. (Software Engineer - 261313).
By when should he be anticipating an invite? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kito101

Hi all!
Question to the experts.. To apply for EOI, do I need to have my wife's English results ready?


----------



## KeeDa

kito101 said:


> Hi all!
> Question to the experts.. To apply for EOI, do I need to have my wife's English results ready?


If not claiming partner points, then you don't need it right away now.


----------



## kito101

KeeDa said:


> If not claiming partner points, then you don't need it right away now.


Thanks.. No I'm not.. When will I need it then?


----------



## KeeDa

kito101 said:


> Thanks.. No I'm not.. When will I need it then?


Anytime before or even after visa lodgement. Just don't make it too late and make sure it is in place by the time CO is allocated, because after that you will be given only 28 days to provide for the test results.
I hope you also know that there are other avenues to *prove functional English*


----------



## nasti

what a deadly hush!!!! does anyone get invitation???


----------



## temiseun

i got invited today at last


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Invited*

*
||| I have been INVITED today |||


Thanks you ALL for your Wishes!!!


*


----------



## AA007

From ? 
Can you share your point details. 


Jeeten#80 said:


> *
> ||| I have been INVITED today |||
> 
> 
> Thanks you ALL for your Wishes!!!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Gaut

Jeeten#80 said:


> *
> ||| I have been INVITED today |||
> 
> 
> Thanks you ALL for your Wishes!!!
> 
> 
> *


Good news buddy!! Finally the long wait is over. All the best for the next steps!!


----------



## Srilatha

Jeeten#80 said:


> ||| I have been INVITED today |||
> 
> Thanks you ALL for your Wishes!!!


Hearty Congratulations Jeeten


----------



## sumanth1627

Congrats Jeetan 
I was 100% sure that you will be invited in this round .
All the best for the visa process .


----------



## Jeeten#80

All details are already there in my Signature.





AA007 said:


> From ?
> Can you share your point details.


----------



## arun32

Jeeten#80 said:


> All details are already there in my Signature.



Congrats Jeetan


----------



## Rajgowda

Hi guys I have a issue, i.e. I completed my EOI and submitted it today and I have five years 6 days of work exp as of today according to my ACS evaluation, But then I have only received 5 points for my work exp in EOI. any idea why and what would you guys suggest?

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## Rajgowda

Congrats Mate ... 



Jeeten#80 said:


> *
> ||| I have been INVITED today |||
> 
> 
> Thanks you ALL for your Wishes!!!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## athar.dcsian

Jeeten#80 said:


> ||| I have been INVITED today |||
> 
> Thanks you ALL for your Wishes!!!


Congratulations JEETEN


----------



## ajandhyala

Guys any news about invites to electrical engineers 2333!!!! I applied my eoi on 1 aug 2015 with 60 points. Did anyone get an invite with similar application..


----------



## Ricks1990

Jeeten#80 said:


> *
> ||| I have been INVITED today |||
> 
> 
> Thanks you ALL for your Wishes!!!
> 
> 
> *


_Hearty Congratulations Jeeten... wish you all the best for the next Visa step... 
_


----------



## Kariznin

Jeeten#80 said:


> ||| I have been INVITED today |||
> 
> Thanks you ALL for your Wishes!!!


Many congratulations Jeeten! 
It's better late than never.. Really happy for you ☺


----------



## srikanth.peddi

gaurav.kushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm not aware of what current timelines are for 261313 - 60 pointers.
> One of my friend has just submitted an EOI with 60 points. (Software Engineer - 261313).
> By when should he be anticipating an invite?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The Current cut off is May 2. 2613XX has made 4 weeks progress in this round. Going at this pace it might take 4 months for 60 pointers to get invite.
Please note that this is an assumption. It will purely depend on number of 65 pointers in the queue.


----------



## afdalky

Thank God....Finally got invited. The long wait is over.

Thanks Everyone for your support.

EOI submitted date : 13/04/2015 (261313 - 60 points)

Thanks & Regards
Afdal


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Enjoy!!!*

*
||| Congratulations to ALL who have been Invited and ALL The Best with Next Steps |||
*

:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


----------



## afdalky

Thanks buddy...wish you the same..I know u were one of the most helpful guys in this forum for me and many.. So best wishes for all your future endeavors.

Once again Congrats to all who got invite today... One stop close to our dream destination.. Let's do it.



Jeeten#80 said:


> *
> ||| Congratulations to ALL who have been Invited and ALL The Best with Next Steps |||
> *


----------



## bharathyku

Jeeten#80 said:


> *
> ||| I have been INVITED today |||
> 
> 
> Thanks you ALL for your Wishes!!!
> 
> 
> *


Hearty congratulations Jeeten!


----------



## bharathyku

*Congratulations*



Jeeten#80 said:


> *
> ||| I have been INVITED today |||
> 
> 
> Thanks you ALL for your Wishes!!!
> 
> 
> *


Hearty congratulations Jeeten!


----------



## jeba

*Congrats to All who got invited and good luck with your VISA process!
*:second:

Who ever got the invite and going to apply for the VISA, *please consider withdrawing 190 EOIs ASAP*, otherwise you will get invited again with 190 and will take a chance of a desperate person.

Appreciate your consideration.


----------



## deepgill

Jeeten#80 said:


> *
> ||| Congratulations to ALL who have been Invited and ALL The Best with Next Steps |||
> *
> 
> :lalala::lalala::lalala:​


Congratulations... jeeten and best of luck for next stage


----------



## Kdp2015

Jeeten#80 said:


> ||| I have been INVITED today |||
> 
> Thanks you ALL for your Wishes!!!


Congratulations Jeeten. All the best. I am happy that you got it.


----------



## Apple&Mango

We received an invite today 261312 - DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER. EOI submitted on the 4th of May 2015 with 60 points. Very excited!


----------



## jeba

Apple&Mango said:


> We received an invite today 261312 - DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER. EOI submitted on the 4th of May 2015 with 60 points. Very excited!


Congrats to you. This is a news for all 2613 occupations, this means cut off is 4th May not 2nd May for 60 pointers. 
Thanks for informing us.


----------



## dhijaj

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sECrzTeAYNsLG8obgbGia1QkjaIjIS8PMr0EIt0dWqQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0

Updated this sheet...


----------



## batra786

*congrat!!*



Jeeten#80 said:


> *
> ||| I have been INVITED today |||
> 
> 
> Thanks you ALL for your Wishes!!!
> 
> 
> *


Congrats Bro.!!


----------



## bandaris

Hi sourav, according to current invitation status..cab I expect invite in October round????
I have submitted eoi with 60 points on may23rd for software engineer





saurav_dada said:


> For 261313 - Software Engineer occupation code
> 
> In August round one week backlog was cleared from march23 to march30 , 2015 for 60 pointers and rest were 65 and above .
> 
> Means every month approx one week backlog for 60 pointers, it would take another 6 months according to this calculations, approx 350 ppl with 65 and above points and 150 approx 60 pointers.
> 
> Dont want to dishearten you , but would strongly recommend you to improve your scores by PTE test and get 79+ each and update EOI with 70 marks , rather than waiting for 6 months because this wait is very depressing.
> 
> Since now more and more people are getting aware about PTE and can easily score 65+ in each section and making their scores to be 65 or 70 easily so situation is getting worse for 60 pointers as per this calculations.
> 
> Prepare again and try to score to score maximum in PTE
> 
> Good Luck


----------



## ravirami

Can any one know non pro-rata occupation last issue date of 7th Sep round..


----------



## kumar.shravan

Hi Guys , Just registered on this forum and wanted to know if the invites for 261111 is over for Sep 7th 2015 round of invitations.

Was hoping to get one , additional details below. Can someone throw some light pls ...

__________________
189 | ICT BA - 261111

11/07/2015 - PTE-A 82 | 20/07/2015 – ACS +ve . Submitted |02/08/2015 - EOI Submitted 65 pts. | XX/XX/2015 - Invite | XX/XX/2015 - App. Submitted |XX/XX/2015 – PCC XX/XX/2015 – Health | XX/XX/2015 - Visa Grant


----------



## yasmeenaaa

hi my friends congratulations to the invited people 

pls inform me when do you think i can be invited my friends


----------



## krish4aus

Jeeten#80 said:


> *
> ||| I have been INVITED today |||
> 
> 
> Thanks you ALL for your Wishes!!!
> 
> 
> *


Hello Mate,

You have been of great help and keep posting.

Congratulations on your invite, very happy for you.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Jeeten#80 said:


> *
> ||| I have been INVITED today |||
> 
> 
> Thanks you ALL for your Wishes!!!
> 
> 
> *


Congratulations Jeetan.  All the best for your next steps.


----------



## kingsss12

Jeeten#80 said:


> ||| I have been INVITED today ||| Thanks you ALL for your Wishes!!!


Heartiest congratulations for the invite Jeeten. Let us know if you need any help with the further processing..


----------



## yasmeenaaa

yasmeenaaa said:


> hi my friends congratulations to the invited people
> 
> pls inform me when do you think i can be invited my friends



any reply pls


----------



## usmann.alii

*EOI Submitted with 55 pts*

Hi guys.....

I have attained a positive outcome from EA.... and submitted my EOI at last, but with 55 points and need a state sponsorship. I do not know when I would get any invitation. Does anyone knows here what can be the expected time duration?

Thanks and Regards,
Usman


----------



## ravirami

yasmeenaaa said:


> any reply pls


After seeing current trend, as in 7th Sep 2015 round didn't get invitation who had EOI date of 28 th July 2015 for non pro rata occupation..

It is very difficult to say.. 

Even it seems difficult for November round for 1st Sep EOI..


----------



## usmann.alii

batra786 said:


> Congrats Bro.!!


Hi dear,

I have submitted my EOI on 25th August 2015 with 55 points. Plz tell me that how much time I should expect for getting an invitation from NSW or some other state? 

Regards
Usman


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

Alhamdulillah....Got the grant today for my family and me ... Thanks to all of you for all the support and guidance!! This is a wonderful forum!!


----------



## ahmedrizk1985

Hi All, 
Any information why Skill select website did not updated the next round date and the current occupations ceiling??


----------



## belgianvince

jeba said:


> Congrats to you. This is a news for all 2613 occupations, this means cut off is 4th May not 2nd May for 60 pointers.
> Thanks for informing us.


jeeej indeed good news! 
Hopefully only 2 months wait for me


----------



## ahmedrizk1985

yasmeenaaa said:


> any reply pls


Hi,

please check the below link it would give you some more info, and it is explaining that the normal waiting time is around month to two months.

https://www.acacia-au.com/skillselect-update-August-2015.php


----------



## deepgill

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Alhamdulillah....Got the grant today for my family and me ... Thanks to all of you for all the support and guidance!! This is a wonderful forum!!


Congratulations. .. abdulwaheed2710


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

deepgill said:


> Congratulations. .. abdulwaheed2710


Thanks a lot!!! I thought no one saw my post


----------



## ravirami

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Alhamdulillah....Got the grant today for my family and me ... Thanks to all of you for all the support and guidance!! This is a wonderful forum!!


Congratulation Brother..


----------



## krish4aus

ahmedrizk1985 said:


> Hi,
> 
> please check the below link it would give you some more info, and it is explaining that the normal waiting time is around month to two months.
> 
> https://www.acacia-au.com/skillselect-update-August-2015.php


Hi,

Thanks for sharing. The publication states that 60 pointers for Software engineer are expected to wait for around 4 months for invitation and at the end there is note stating that it is difficult to get invite for 60 pointers for the same SOL.

Confused?


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

ravirami said:


> Congratulation Brother..


Thanks a lot Ravi


----------



## yasmeenaaa

ravirami said:


> After seeing current trend, as in 7th Sep 2015 round didn't get invitation who had EOI date of 28 th July 2015 for non pro rata occupation..
> 
> It is very difficult to say..
> 
> Even it seems difficult for November round for 1st Sep EOI..



who are the non pro rata occupation?


----------



## yasmeenaaa

ahmedrizk1985 said:


> Hi,
> 
> please check the below link it would give you some more info, and it is explaining that the normal waiting time is around month to two months.
> 
> https://www.acacia-au.com/skillselect-update-August-2015.php


did you submit the eoi?


----------



## srisydney

yasmeenaaa said:


> who are the non pro rata occupation?


Due to high levels of demand, the below three occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year:
ICT Business and System Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers
Accountants.

All other occupations are non pro rata
That includes your occupation code

On Sep7 60 point invite dates moved from July9 (Aug 3 cut off date) to approx July24-26(wait for official dates) .My friend with 60 points ,Production engineer(non pro rata) EOI on 28/07/2015 17:12:35 AEST did not get invite.

So with 60 points it is seeming really difficult to get invites going by current trend.


----------



## yasmeenaaa

srisydney said:


> Due to high levels of demand, the below three occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year:
> ICT Business and System Analysts
> Software and Applications Programmers
> Accountants.
> 
> All other occupations are non pro rata
> That includes your occupation code
> 
> On Sep7 60 point invite dates moved from July9 (Aug 3 cut off date) to approx July24-26(wait for official dates) .My friend with 60 points ,Production engineer(non pro rata) EOI on 28/07/2015 17:12:35 AEST did not get invite.
> 
> So with 60 points it is seeming really difficult to get invites going by current trend.


what about if the points 70 do u think if i submit 70 at 1/10 do you think i will be invited 5/10


----------



## enamkhan

Hello, 

I have received the invitation to apply for 189 on 7th September and I am in the process of uploading my documents. I am bit confused regarding the medical exam, as I am applying for the visa with my wife and we are expecting baby in October  

My question is should I go ahead with medical exam now should I wait? If anyone went through a similar experience, kindly help. Will the CO ask for re-examination of my wife after the labour since it is a major event medically speaking?

Any help will be greatly appreciated. 

Regards,
Enam


----------



## KeeDa

Mate, at this length in the pregnancy, don't go for medicals. Wife's x-ray won't be safe for the child.
The department also suggests you wait:


> *Pregnant clients*
> The Australian Government does not recommend undergoing chest x-rays whilst pregnant.
> If you are pregnant, you may decide to postpone your chest x-ray until after the birth
> of your child.


Wait for CO to get allocated to your case. Reply to the same email (without changing the subject line) and inform the CO about pregnancy. Your case will be put on hold until the baby is delivered and you are ready to get the medicals done for all 3 of you.

Congrats, and also note that the newborn will be added to the application (and later receive the PR) without any additional costs.



enamkhan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have received the invitation to apply for 189 on 7th September and I am in the process of uploading my documents. I am bit confused regarding the medical exam, as I am applying for the visa with my wife and we are expecting baby in October
> 
> My question is should I go ahead with medical exam now should I wait? If anyone went through a similar experience, kindly help. Will the CO ask for re-examination of my wife after the labour since it is a major event medically speaking?
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> Enam


----------



## gaurav.kushan

yasmeenaaa said:


> what about if the points 70 do u think if i submit 70 at 1/10 do you think i will be invited 5/10


Surely, 70 points and above get invite for sure even if you submit the EOI 1 minute before the invitation round date.


----------



## Rajgowda

Hi Guys I would be applying for EOI with 60 points very soon, But my concern is should I go with 189 or 190? As I see people waiting for a long time in 189 with 60 points. 

How long would it take to get invitation on 189 or 190 if submitted this month?

Please share your thoughts about the same. All your inputs would of great help.

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## scrollmeout

KeeDa said:


> Mate, at this length in the pregnancy, don't go for medicals. Wife's x-ray won't be safe for the child.
> The department also suggests you wait:
> 
> Wait for CO to get allocated to your case. Reply to the same email (without changing the subject line) and inform the CO about pregnancy. Your case will be put on hold until the baby is delivered and you are ready to get the medicals done for all 3 of you.
> 
> Congrats, and also note that the newborn will be added to the application (and later receive the PR) without any additional costs.


Hi, do you mean that you won't have to the visa fee for the newborn baby? The child would have to be issued his/her own passport, so are you implying there is no visa fee for babies born after visa lodgement?


----------



## racy846

*EOI 65 Points*

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my EOI on 7th Sep for Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) with 65 Points.
I am applying for ANZSCO Code - 233512, Mechanical engineer.

Can you guys let me approximately know by when I can expect to receive an EOI invite.

Thanks

IELTS - 8 Overall
EA Assessment - 7th Sep
EOI - 7th Sep (65 Points)


----------



## KeeDa

scrollmeout said:


> Hi, do you mean that you won't have to the visa fee for the newborn baby? The child would have to be issued his/her own passport, so are you implying there is no visa fee for babies born after visa lodgement?


Yes. After visa lodgement but before the grant provided you declared the pregnancy and made them put the case on hold until after the baby was born.


----------



## scrollmeout

KeeDa said:


> Yes. After visa lodgement but before the grant provided you declared the pregnancy and made them put the case on hold until after the baby was born.


It's not like I'm doubting you or anything like that. I've actually heard same from someone else, except of course the waived visa fee. Do you any chance have any link or website reference?


----------



## KeeDa

scrollmeout said:


> It's not like I'm doubting you or anything like that. I've actually heard same from someone else, except of course the waived visa fee. Do you any chance have any link or website reference?


See if you can search and download the visa pricing table pdf file from DIBP website.


----------



## basilmabraham

KeeDa said:


> See if you can search and download the visa pricing table pdf file from DIBP website.


KeeDa, what is happening at your end? Any updates yet? I see that some one who got the CO assigned on 20th August got the grant yesterday. All the best mate.


----------



## KeeDa

Thanks mate. A certain document that CO has requested won't be ready until at least 1 more month.



basilmabraham said:


> KeeDa, what is happening at your end? Any updates yet? I see that some one who got the CO assigned on 20th August got the grant yesterday. All the best mate.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Any Mech Engr 2335xx code who has applied for NSW, pls share your point break up. Mine are as below.
Age-25, Education-15, Experience-15, English-0.


----------



## sferns

posting my timelines below for reference


----------



## krish4aus

Rajgowda said:


> Hi Guys I would be applying for EOI with 60 points very soon, But my concern is should I go with 189 or 190? As I see people waiting for a long time in 189 with 60 points.
> 
> How long would it take to get invitation on 189 or 190 if submitted this month?
> 
> Please share your thoughts about the same. All your inputs would of great help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Raj


Welcome mate, 

I have just applied 189 with 60points last week. With the trend, we can hope for an invite by December or January.

Seniors - please correct my understanding.


----------



## krish4aus

krish4aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for sharing. The publication states that 60 pointers for Software engineer are expected to wait for around 4 months for invitation and at the end there is note stating that it is difficult to get invite for 60 pointers for the same SOL.
> 
> Confused?


Hi Friends,

Any inputs?


----------



## Rajgowda

According to you to get invite for 189 subclass waiting time is around 4-5 months is it?




krish4aus said:


> Welcome mate,
> 
> I have just applied 189 with 60points last week. With the trend, we can hope for an invite by December or January.
> 
> Seniors - please correct my understanding.


----------



## krish4aus

Rajgowda said:


> According to you to get invite for 189 subclass waiting time is around 4-5 months is it?


As per analysis by other members in the forum, 60 pointers submitted until 04th May 2015 have been invited this round. 1 month backlog from April - 04th May was cleared.

With that trend, it might take that time.

Keeda or other senior members can confirm.


----------



## Rajgowda

Thanks for sharing your thoughts mate.
Looking at occupation ceiling for 2613 (Software and Applications Programmers), can anyone guess about people who applied this month will make it through this year?





krish4aus said:


> As per analysis by other members in the forum, 60 pointers submitted until 04th May 2015 have been invited this round. 1 month backlog from April - 04th May was cleared.
> 
> With that trend, it might take that time.
> 
> Keeda or other senior members can confirm.


----------



## krish4aus

Rajgowda said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts mate.
> Looking at occupation ceiling for 2613 (Software and Applications Programmers), can anyone guess about people who applied this month will make it through this year?


Thanks for this question mate.

I'm having the same fear of losing against the ceiling.

Can seniors advise?


----------



## ahmedrizk1985

yasmeenaaa said:


> did you submit the eoi?


HI,
I will submit mine on 11th of this month


----------



## KeeDa

krish4aus said:


> As per analysis by other members in the forum, 60 pointers submitted until 04th May 2015 have been invited this round. 1 month backlog from April - 04th May was cleared.
> 
> With that trend, it might take that time.
> 
> Keeda or other senior members can confirm.





Rajgowda said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts mate.
> Looking at occupation ceiling for 2613 (Software and Applications Programmers), can anyone guess about people who applied this month will make it through this year?


If the same trend continues (i.e. influx of applicants with higher points than yours remains at the same level as it is today), then all upcoming rounds should keep clearing 1 month worth of backlog. So, in October, the backlog will move to, say, 04-Jun, in November to 04-Jul, ... thus you can expect an invite either in January or February. If more applicants with higher points apply, then since they would get a preference, the backlog might not move at this pace thus pushing 60 pointers backwards with each round. But, for our occupation (which unlike ICT BA has quite a good number of positions), I think 60 points applicants from now until December should still get invited this FY.


----------



## KeeDa

krish4aus said:


> Thanks for this question mate.
> 
> I'm having the same fear of losing against the ceiling.
> 
> Can seniors advise?


You should not be worried. 60 pointers hoping for an invitation during the end of FY (May and June EOI rounds) should be though. Towards the end of the FY, there are rumours about occupations being shut down beginning the next financial year, or ceiling values being reduced, or IELTS requirement/ age revisions, etc (none of those ever happened though). Due to this, there is a huge rush and mostly from applicants with higher points. The final two rounds, or the final round at least, that hits the ceiling (or ends the FY) for 2613, 2631, 2611 and other such popular occupations therefore cuts off at 65. But if you are a 60 pointer from now until December for 2613, then you should sail through just fine this year.


----------



## krish4aus

KeeDa said:


> You should not be worried. 60 pointers hoping for an invitation during the end of FY (May and June EOI rounds) should be though. Towards the end of the FY, there are rumours about occupations being shut down beginning the next financial year, or ceiling values being reduced, or IELTS requirement/ age revisions, etc (none of those ever happened though). Due to this, there is a huge rush and mostly from applicants with higher points. The final two rounds, or the final round at least, that hits the ceiling (or ends the FY) for 2613, 2631, 2611 and other such popular occupations therefore cuts off at 65. But if you are a 60 pointer from now until December for 2613, then you should sail through just fine this year.


Hi keeda,

Thanks for your response. Just a question on visa, if a visa invite is sent for the candidate, I believe he/she will get the grant most of the times except for health related issues or claiming over points or experience. 

In case an invite is sent and ceiling is reached, are there any chances for visa rejection stating this as a reason? It shouldn't be but have your heard of any such case.


----------



## vikaslanjewar

HI Members, 

I have submitted my EOI with points 55+5(state nomination). 
I have doubt about age points. In November, i would be 32. 
if this age bar is considered as 33 yrs during state nomination, then i will loose my 5 points and wont be eligible for nomination. 

anyone has such experience or know any one who had the same problem. Do States considers this as 32 yrs or 33? (because logically i would be 32 only)

On safer side, i would appear for IELTS or PTE to score more and get extra points.


----------



## KeeDa

krish4aus said:


> Hi keeda,
> 
> Thanks for your response. Just a question on visa, if a visa invite is sent for the candidate, I believe he/she will get the grant most of the times except for health related issues or claiming over points or experience.
> 
> In case an invite is sent and ceiling is reached, are there any chances for visa rejection stating this as a reason? It shouldn't be but have your heard of any such case.


It never is a reason for rejection. Once you are invited, you are in. But, if you still are too concerned at that stage, then pay up and get promoted from invited to lodged. That should keep you safe from any changes that the department might have in mind.


----------



## KeeDa

krish4aus said:


> will get the grant most of the times except for health related issues or claiming over points or experience.


As for visa rejection, from what I've learned so far, following are the main reasons:
- Failed medicals
- Failed character requirements (PCC)
- Failed employment verification
- Failure to prove marriage/ custody/ etc
- Overclaimed points (i.e. experience not counted as per ACS)
- Visa applied in wrong ANZSCO (ACS gave you 261311 and you applied visa giving 261312)
- Any other visa or points eligibility criteria


----------



## scrollmeout

scrollmeout said:


> It's not like I'm doubting you or anything like that. I've actually heard same from someone else, except of course the waived visa fee. Do you any chance have any link or website reference?



Thanks Keeda, i coudn't get it on pdf but i found the information by skimming through.


----------



## KeeDa

Search for visa-pricing-table0713.pdf

From page 6:
*Adding of newborn babies to existing applications*
If you have applied for a visa and you have a newborn child before the application is decided, your
child can be added to your application by operation of regulation 2.08 or 2.08AA. In these
circumstances, the additional applicant charge for the newborn child is *nil*. The *non-Internet
application charge* and *subsequent temporary application charge* also do not apply to the newborn
child.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Anyone have knowledge about 188 visa issued by Victoria?
They had issued large number of 188 visa in last year and still issuing in this year.
What is the eligibility criteria? It looks attractive.


----------



## indy2aus

tirik.ijrad said:


> Anyone have knowledge about 188 visa issued by Victoria?
> They had issued large number of 188 visa in last year and still issuing in this year.
> What is the eligibility criteria? It looks attractive.


more details on this please


----------



## tirik.ijrad

tirik.ijrad said:


> Anyone have knowledge about 188 visa issued by Victoria?
> They had issued large number of 188 visa in last year and still issuing in this year.
> What is the eligibility criteria? It looks attractive.





indy2aus said:


> more details on this please


I am also asking....
188 means investor visa.
And if Victoria is issuing these in large volumes means employment opportunities will increase in Vic.
BTW there must be something, else how could it be possible to be eligible for large volume of people. Means some relaxation or some special norm should be there in place. What's that and which agent have good knowledge for 188 Vic?


----------



## Baljit Singh

Hi Guys,

Created an immi account for my friend, but we are no able to find category 189 under new application.Please suggest what need to do in this condition.

Thanks


----------



## bhartbir

*EOI process*

Dear I have submitted my EOI for South Australia on 27/07/2015. I would like to know that when I suppose to get there reply, Also, want to know what is the processing time for EOI. 

Looking forward for your reply on this asap.

Regards, 

Bhart 













auslover said:


> HI guys,
> 
> As the EOI process has already started so i am starting this thread where people can share , Their EOi filing status and issues.
> 
> I Filed EOI today with 60 points


----------



## honey4215

*Inquiry about Subsqueant Entrant Visa*

Hi Members,

I have been granted 489 FS visa in June by God's grace and planning to get married in January next year. I am yet to enter Australia and I'm planning to go with wife. So am exploring visa options for wife:

1) Can i apply tourist and and subsequent entrant visa together for my wife after marriage
2) Also how much time it generally takes for tourist visa and entrant visa(on site it says 6 months)
3) Cost involved for both the visas
Please help me

Thanks,
Honey


----------



## kito101

Hi!
Question, how long are the invite expectations for 65 points? From anyone's past experience, does it take a month, two, etc..?
Thanks!


----------



## SURYA123

honey4215 said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I have been granted 489 FS visa in June by God's grace and planning to get married in January next year. I am yet to enter Australia and I'm planning to go with wife. So am exploring visa options for wife:
> 
> 1) Can i apply tourist and and subsequent entrant visa together for my wife after marriage
> 2) Also how much time it generally takes for tourist visa and entrant visa(on site it says 6 months)
> 3) Cost involved for both the visas
> Please help me
> 
> Thanks,
> Honey


Hi,

As per my understanding, You first need to make entry to Australia before you apply for partner/spouse visa to satisfy 'usual resident' condition (you need to show your job/finance details as you would be sponsoring her as partner)

She first need to apply apply for Partner Visa 309 once you get married, current processing time is 12 months (you can check this on VFS india's website). And then you can apply for a tourist visa for your spouse, it generally takes 1-2 weeks.

Spouse visa cost - AUD 6865 (I read somewhere that you can pay this fees in two installments, please check with DIBP or VFS).

Thanks.


----------



## haisergeant

Join the club with 60 points for 261313, software engineer.


----------



## danielkusuma

Hello, guys. Newbie here

189 Visa:
ACS Skills Assessment(Developer Programmer - 261312) Assessment: 3rd July 2015
PTE: 15th September 15 (L:75, R:79, S:69, W:90 Overall: 76)
EOI Submitted: 16th September(65 points)
Done PCC both from Indonesia and Australia but not yet submitted.
Not yet done medical.

How long should I wait for the invitation? 
When can i submit or finished the medical and PCC test?


----------



## isaiasfritsch

haisergeant said:


> Join the club with 60 points for 261313, software engineer.


I've just applied for 261313 with 60 points as well.
Do you know if there is an estimate for how much time we'll have to wait?


----------



## haisergeant

In January or February I think. Since the invite just sent to the people with 60 points applied from April. So probably we will be waiting for 5-6 months to get invited.


----------



## jeba

September 7th results published.

2211	Accountants	70 6 August 2015 11.13 am
2611	ICT Business and System Analysts	65 16 July 2015 3.28 am
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	9 May 2015 7.16 pm


----------



## jeba

It is certainly a good news for 2613, last cut off is 9th May which is 5 days ahead of expectations.

I would love to see the golden email from DIBP in next round. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## usmann.alii

jeba said:


> It is certainly a good news for 2613, last cut off is 9th May which is 5 days ahead of expectations.
> 
> I would love to see the golden email from DIBP in next round. :fingerscrossed:


Dear Jeba,


I am too waiting for the NSW invitation, I have submitted my EOI with 55 pts at 25th August 2015 and my profession is Telecom Professional Engineer which is included in the SOL list of NSW for 190 and 489.

From where do you get the info of invitation rounds and cutoffs ?

I also wana check the cutoffs and ceilings for telecom profession.

Thanks dear


----------



## arun32

usmann.alii said:


> Dear Jeba,
> 
> 
> I am too waiting for the NSW invitation, I have submitted my EOI with 55 pts at 25th August 2015 and my profession is Telecom Professional Engineer which is included in the SOL list of NSW for 190 and 489.
> 
> From where do you get the info of invitation rounds and cutoffs ?
> 
> I also wana check the cutoffs and ceilings for telecom profession.
> 
> Thanks dear


Hi Usman,

you can find the information in the link
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

Jeba, hope you do not mind


----------



## subedi012

*invitation round 5th october*

Hi!
I am from Nepal and I have submitted my EOI for skilled independent (visa subclass 189) on 21st August 2015 under the occupation ID 2332 (Civil Engineering professionals) with 60 points. I know it is too early to get an invitation but i am being impatient. I am a little confused by the visa date of effect. As per the invitation round held on 7th September 2015 applicants with 60 points (Visa 189 ) who applied before 21 july 2015 9:22 Am were invited on 7th September (If i am correct). But there is also occupation ceiling. I don't know if all applicants belonging to occupation ID 2332 who's visa date of effect was before 21 july got invited. Anyone who got invited with 60 points under occupation ID 2332 can you kindly share what was your visa date of effect ?


----------



## Sam678

*to hangar34*



hangar34 said:


> yeah. it seems 233512 still has around 200 places left. wonder if SOL clears backlog for Mechanical engineers too.


hi hangar34, how did you say that there are 200 places left for 233512 for 189 visa?


----------



## Umas

Hi ..Can any one help me with this?

I am planning to apply for 189 visa and in the process of collecting all the documents needed. I have done with skill set assessment by ACS in the month of June 2015 and submitted EOI in Aug 2015.

I have a query regarding my one of previous employer. I managed to get an employee reference letter from them for skill set assessment. However, due to the financial crisis the company is in the verge of closing down. Also, the telephone numbers mentioned in the employee reference letter, relieving letter are already out-off-order due to non-payment of bills to service providers.

I am worried that after the 189 visa lodging, immi department may OR may not be able to contact the company for cross verification of my employment with that company.

What should be my approach in this case?

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Umas

Some time back I found one webpage in Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection to ask general queries. But, unable to trace it now. Does any one have that url? Please share.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## KeeDa

Umas said:


> Hi ..Can any one help me with this?
> 
> I am planning to apply for 189 visa and in the process of collecting all the documents needed. I have done with skill set assessment by ACS in the month of June 2015 and submitted EOI in Aug 2015.
> 
> I have a query regarding my one of previous employer. I managed to get an employee reference letter from them for skill set assessment. However, due to the financial crisis the company is in the verge of closing down. Also, the telephone numbers mentioned in the employee reference letter, relieving letter are already out-off-order due to non-payment of bills to service providers.
> 
> I am worried that after the 189 visa lodging, immi department may OR may not be able to contact the company for cross verification of my employment with that company.
> 
> What should be my approach in this case?
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Q1. Reference letter from employee- was this a statutory declaration or on the company's letter head?
Q2. Will you lose any points if you choose to skip (i.e. mark not-relevant) the work episode from this company?


----------



## Umas

Hi Keeda,

Q1. Reference letter from employee- was this a statutory declaration or on the company's letter head? - It is in company's letter head

Q2. Will you lose any points if you choose to skip (i.e. mark not-relevant) the work episode from this company? Nope I won't lose points. (it is already marked as not-relevant in EOI) However, that experience is considered by ACS to determine my skill level met date. 
-----------------------------------------------------------
The following employment after May 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 05/04 - 02/06 (1yrs 9mths)
Position: XXXX
*Employer: One*
Country: I

Dates: 02/06 - 01/10 (3yrs 11mths)
Position: XXX
Employer: Two
Country: I

Dates: 01/10 - 04/14 (4yrs 3mths)
Position: XXX
Employer: Three
Country: I
-----------------------------------------------------------

In the above three company's ... *Employer: One* is having the issue. ACS detected 4 yrs considering *Employer: One* experience also.

thanks,
Umas



KeeDa said:


> Q1. Reference letter from employee- was this a statutory declaration or on the company's letter head?
> Q2. Will you lose any points if you choose to skip (i.e. mark not-relevant) the work episode from this company?


----------



## KeeDa

Umas said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> Q1. Reference letter from employee- was this a statutory declaration or on the company's letter head? - It is in company's letter head
> 
> Q2. Will you lose any points if you choose to skip (i.e. mark not-relevant) the work episode from this company? Nope I won't lose points. (it is already marked as not-relevant in EOI) However, that experience is considered by ACS to determine my skill level met date.
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> The following employment after May 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 05/04 - 02/06 (1yrs 9mths)
> Position: XXXX
> *Employer: One*
> Country: I
> 
> Dates: 02/06 - 01/10 (3yrs 11mths)
> Position: XXX
> Employer: Two
> Country: I
> 
> Dates: 01/10 - 04/14 (4yrs 3mths)
> Position: XXX
> Employer: Three
> Country: I
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> In the above three company's ... *Employer: One* is having the issue. ACS detected 4 yrs considering *Employer: One* experience also.
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


Since that employment is not counting towards points, then it is almost certain that verification won't be done from that employer. If it is done, it mostly is with you and then with E3. Sometimes they are known to do it with E2 as well. But, I've never heard of verification being done from E1 since that period did not count towards your points.


----------



## Umas

Hi KeeDa,

That is kind of relief for me. 

Btw, E1, E2, E3 - you are referring to employer 1,2,3 right?

thanks,
UmaS



KeeDa said:


> Since that employment is not counting towards points, then it is almost certain that verification won't be done from that employer. If it is done, it mostly is with you and then with E3. Sometimes they are known to do it with E2 as well. But, I've never heard of verification being done from E1 since that period did not count towards your points.


----------



## KeeDa

Umas said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> That is kind of relief for me.
> 
> Btw, E1, E2, E3 - you are referring to employer 1,2,3 right?
> 
> thanks,
> UmaS


Yes.


----------



## Umas

Thanks a lot KeeDa.



KeeDa said:


> Yes.


----------



## NikiMohan

Guys! Does anyone have any idea why only 20 invites were issued for the accountant category in the September 7 round? They are supposed to issue 210 invites is'nt it?


----------



## danielkusuma

danielkusuma said:


> Hello, guys. Newbie here
> 189 Visa:
> ACS Skills Assessment(Developer Programmer - 261312) Assessment: 3rd July 2015
> PTE: 15th September 15 (L:75, R:79, S:69, W:90 Overall: 76)
> EOI Submitted: 16th September(65 points)
> I have PCC from both Indonesia and Australia but not yet submitted.
> Not yet done medical, because I don't know my HAP ID


How long should I wait for the invitation and when can i submit my PCC and get my HAP ID?
I have heard that it is about 1-2 months, but not sure which one is correct; anyone knows the right approx. waiting time for invitation for an application like me?


----------



## haisergeant

danielkusuma said:


> How long should I wait for the invitation and when can i submit my PCC and get my HAP ID?
> I have heard that it is about 1-2 months, but not sure which one is correct; anyone knows the right approx. waiting time for invitation for an application like me?


You got 65 points so probably you will receive invitation in next round mate, I think within a month.


----------



## andrew64

*skill select webpage*

hi guys my friend is trying to apply for eoi now unable to login with username getting the page error . is it same with you guys.


----------



## danielkusuma

andrew64 said:


> hi guys my friend is trying to apply for eoi now unable to login with username getting the page error . is it same with you guys.


Nope, I just successfully logged on into skill select.


----------



## ahmedrizk1985

Hi All

My analysis for the upcoming invitations for 60 pointer under non pro rata occupations:
For the last three months the status was as following for the 60 pointers (non pro rata occupations)
On Jul 2015 Round– invitation cover 37 days for 60 pointers (9 May – 15- Jun), around 1150 invitation vs. around 1150 for >60 pts .
On Aug 2015 Round- invitation covered 24 days for 60 pointers (15- Jun- 9 Jul), around 1050 invitation vs. around 1250 for >60 pts .
On Sep 2015 Round – Invitations covered 18 Days for 60 pointers (9 Jul – 27 Jul), The graph is not showing in the Skill Select page so we could assume it is the same like the previous month.

So as a conclusion we could say that:
-There may be no hope on 9 Oct round for 60 pointers  (I wish I am wrong) as we could expect that around 1000 or more with >60 are already waiting in queue and they will invite only 1000.
- on the next round we can expect that it will be back to aprox 50% 60 pointers -50% >60 pointers ,therefore I think the queue will move only few days not much (may be 10 days ±3), and I think the upcoming rounds will be in the same pace (unless your occupation joined the pro rata list or the number of more than 60 points applicant decreased). 
- So for example my case, according to these analysis I may get my invitation by (Dec 2015 second round)  if I am lucky as I am away from the last cut off date with 50 Days. 

Finally these are just number analysis; we still do not know the actual criteria skill select implement. I can assume that the occupation itself plays a role, as you can find some of the occupations are still with 0 invitations and some others with 10-20% covered, so may be an applicant with 60 points applied in occupations with low invitation numbers could be invited in the next round.

I wish this could help in explaining the expectation, and If you saw anything not right please let me know to review my info.


----------



## captainm

ahmedrizk1985 said:


> Hi All
> 
> My analysis for the upcoming invitations for 60 pointer under non pro rata occupations:
> For the last three months the status was as following for the 60 pointers (non pro rata occupations)
> .



Hi,
Can't we apply the same analysis to pro rata occupations? Why? 
Thanks for analysis.


----------



## bhartbir

Hello, 

I have applied EOI for south Australia in July month and it's more than 8 weeks since I applied. I would let like to know the processing time for the EOI to reflect result. I would really appreciate if any of you could advise me the processing time, for how long I will have to wait for result?.??


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Friends

A quick query and request help from members

I started travelling to United States since last year for official reasons and have stayed there for about 6 months in the last 2 years in a total of 3 visits.. Will I need a PCC(Police Clearance Certificate) from USA.. I tried searching on the immigration website but I am not too clear about this.

Request clarity on this from the members

Thanks


----------



## Samaya

Hi Friends, 
Could you please help me clear my one confusion.
I m currently under working visa in Australia. I applied 189 visa while I was in USA 1 months ago ( i.e. offshore). 
Will there be any possibilities that CO will ask me to leave country (i.e. Australia) before granting me 189 visa? 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## WC2015inOZ

Samaya said:


> Hi Friends,
> Could you please help me clear my one confusion.
> I m currently under working visa in Australia. I applied 189 visa while I was in USA 1 months ago ( i.e. offshore).
> Will there be any possibilities that CO will ask me to leave country (i.e. Australia) before granting me 189 visa?
> Thank you in advance.


Hi Samaya,

No mate you dont have to leave country, you will directly get your PR validated the day you get grant. You dont have to do anything for that.

PS: Dont forget to get Medicare when you get grant :heh:


----------



## Samaya

WC2015inOZ said:


> Hi Samaya,
> 
> No mate you dont have to leave country, you will directly get your PR validated the day you get grant. You dont have to do anything for that.
> 
> PS: Dont forget to get Medicare when you get grant :heh:


Thank you very much


----------



## Abhayks

WC2015inOZ said:


> Hi Samaya,
> 
> No mate you dont have to leave country, you will directly get your PR validated the day you get grant. You dont have to do anything for that.
> 
> PS: Dont forget to get Medicare when you get grant :heh:


Hey Mate, 
Don't wait for the grant, apply for Medicare as soon as you apply for Permanent Visa, if you have an existing work visa in Australia.
As per Medicare Site 

Everyone who lives in Australia, excluding Norfolk Island, is eligible for a Medicare card as long as you:
•hold Australian citizenship
•hold documented New Zealand citizenship - read more about Medicare enrolment for New Zealand citizens 
•have been issued with a permanent visa
•have: ◦applied for a permanent visa, excluding an application for a parent visa 
◦permission to work in Australia or
◦can prove a relationship to an Australian citizen or permanent resident




Eligibility for Medicare Card - Department of Human Services


----------



## WC2015inOZ

Abhayks said:


> Hey Mate,
> Don't wait for the grant, apply for Medicare as soon as you apply for Permanent Visa, if you have an existing work visa in Australia.
> As per Medicare Site
> 
> Everyone who lives in Australia, excluding Norfolk Island, is eligible for a Medicare card as long as you:
> •hold Australian citizenship
> •hold documented New Zealand citizenship - read more about Medicare enrolment for New Zealand citizens
> •have been issued with a permanent visa
> •have: ◦applied for a permanent visa, excluding an application for a parent visa
> ◦permission to work in Australia or
> ◦can prove a relationship to an Australian citizen or permanent resident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eligibility for Medicare Card - Department of Human Services


Nice info Abay, even I was not aware about this point
have: ◦applied for a permanent visa, excluding an application for a parent visa


----------



## KeeDa

Samaya said:


> Hi Friends,
> Could you please help me clear my one confusion.
> I m currently under working visa in Australia. I applied 189 visa while I was in USA 1 months ago ( i.e. offshore).
> Will there be any possibilities that CO will ask me to leave country (i.e. Australia) before granting me 189 visa?
> Thank you in advance.


If you are in Australia now, you should fill and submit form 929 for change of address. This will also help them know that you are now onshore, and they will therefore not print any IED on your grant letter.


----------



## Samaya

KeeDa said:


> If you are in Australia now, you should fill and submit form 929 for change of address. This will also help them know that you are now onshore, and they will therefore not print any IED on your grant letter.


Hi KeeDa,

I had already filled that form i.e. 929. 
Today I got my CO allocated and he/she asked me my police clearance certificate from Australia and my home country although I had already submitted them as well. 
However, I again submitted those two documents by logging back to my immi account and attaching them. 
Do I have to do anything more than this to tell them that I just uploaded their requested documents?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa

Samaya said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> I had already filled that form i.e. 929.
> Today I got my CO allocated and he/she asked me my police clearance certificate from Australia and my home country although I had already submitted them as well.
> However, I again submitted those two documents by logging back to my immi account and attaching them.
> Do I have to do anything more than this to tell them that I just uploaded their requested documents?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, you have to click the "Request Complete" button and they will get notified that you have completed doing what you were requested to do.


----------



## Samaya

KeeDa said:


> Yes, you have to click the "Request Complete" button and they will get notified that you have completed doing what you were requested to do.


Hi KeeDa, 

I just click " Request Complete " button, now finger crossing.


----------



## Mike95

Hello guys,

I have a doubt, there is a question in the EOI where they have asked.

Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration 
points test?

does this means answering to Australian education or equivalent to Australian education for their requirements?
I do not have Aus education, so I have selected NO and submitted but this doubt popped up when I rechecked my application.

Kindly reply.

Thank you


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Mike95 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a doubt, there is a question in the EOI where they have asked.
> 
> Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration
> points test?
> 
> does this means answering to Australian education or equivalent to Australian education for their requirements?
> I do not have Aus education, so I have selected NO and submitted but this doubt popped up when I rechecked my application.
> 
> Kindly reply.
> 
> Thank you



Yes, as far as I remember it should be NO if you haven't studied in Australia.
Click on the question mark right next to the question, it will give you details.


----------



## Mike95

gaurav.kushan said:


> Yes, as far as I remember it should be NO if you haven't studied in Australia.
> Click on the question mark right next to the question, it will give you details.


Thank you for your reply

If i select YES and proceed, at the end it asks the confirmation if the details given is right?

they have mentioned underneath 
Answering YES to the above question will award the client points as they are claiming they have completed one or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications for award by an Australian educational institution as a result of one or more courses. 

This clears my doubt but the way they have asked the question is bit tricky.

Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?

Based on the EA outcome, I do meet the requirements but I do not have an Aus study.


----------



## KeeDa

Mike95 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a doubt, there is a question in the EOI where they have asked.
> 
> Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration
> points test?
> 
> does this means answering to Australian education or equivalent to Australian education for their requirements?
> I do not have Aus education, so I have selected NO and submitted but this doubt popped up when I rechecked my application.
> 
> Kindly reply.
> 
> Thank you





gaurav.kushan said:


> Yes, as far as I remember it should be NO if you haven't studied in Australia.
> Click on the question mark right next to the question, it will give you details.


Correct. Is should be NO if you haven't studied in Australia otherwise you will end up incorrectly claiming 5 points for Australian studies.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Mike95 said:


> Thank you for your reply
> 
> If i select YES and proceed, at the end it asks the confirmation if the details given is right?
> 
> they have mentioned underneath
> Answering YES to the above question will award the client points as they are claiming they have completed one or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications for award by an Australian educational institution as a result of one or more courses.
> 
> This clears my doubt but the way they have asked the question is bit tricky.
> 
> Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?
> 
> Based on the EA outcome, I do meet the requirements but I do not have an Aus study.


Yes there are some questions which could have been framed in a better way maybe. 
I had the issue with "your work experience question" and I mentioned all of my work experience instead of ACS one (total - 2) and got 5 extra points.
Then, after receiving an invite from VICTORIA for 190, I realized that the information was wrong and it wasn't a great feeling at all.
Anyways, I moved ahead with 189 then and left 190 behind.
But yes, it's a problem for sure.


----------



## Mike95

Thank you Gaurav and Keeda for clearing my doubt.

Cheers


----------



## hardkor

Hi Guys,

I am new to this Forum and I need some information regarding passport renewal which is very urgent for me.

My sister applied for EOI with old passport and parallely she applied for new passport as the old passport validity is less than 4 months, she got an invite on 7 september and she got her new passport on 22 septemeber and old one has been cancelled.
She is currently filling Visa form and she has given the new passport number. Question here is, is it valid to enter new passport details in visa form as EOI and IELTS associated with old passport. 
Do she need to fill any form to communicate this passport number change. 
Senior member and the person who has the complete info please provide the inputs.
Thanks in Advance


----------



## KeeDa

hardkor said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this Forum and I need some information regarding passport renewal which is very urgent for me.
> 
> My sister applied for EOI with old passport and parallely she applied for new passport as the old passport validity is less than 4 months, she got an invite on 7 september and she got her new passport on 22 septemeber and old one has been cancelled.
> She is currently filling Visa form and she has given the new passport number. Question here is, is it valid to enter new passport details in visa form as EOI and IELTS associated with old passport.
> Do she need to fill any form to communicate this passport number change.
> Senior member and the person who has the complete info please provide the inputs.
> Thanks in Advance


Upload old as well as the new passport in immiAccount under "Travel Document - Passport" and give the description accordingly, but make sure it is only the new passport details entered wherever "current passport" or even just "passport" details are requested. Additionally, do remember to mention the new and old passport details in Form 80 too. Use just the new passport for all further processes (like medicals). I have an almost similar situation except that my old passport was in use even after the visa application. I happened to change it somewhere in between the visa process, so I had to use Form 929 as well. But you don't have to, as Form 929 is for change of passport after having lodged the visa.

Ref this thread: My Journey For Australia PR (missing images on page#87) and from one of the image you should be able to understand how the author had uploaded his old as well as new passport.


----------



## Baljit Singh

KeeDa said:


> Upload old as well as the new passport in immiAccount under "Travel Document - Passport" and give the description accordingly, but make sure it is only the new passport details entered wherever "current passport" or even just "passport" details are requested. Additionally, do remember to mention the new and old passport details in Form 80 too. Use just the new passport for all further processes (like medicals). I have an almost similar situation except that my old passport was in use even after the visa application. I happened to change it somewhere in between the visa process, so I had to use Form 929 as well. But you don't have to, as Form 929 is for change of passport after having lodged the visa.
> 
> Ref this thread: My Journey For Australia PR (missing images on page#87) and from one of the image you should be able to understand how the author had uploaded his old as well as new passport.




Thanks Keeda,

But I am still in some doubt, When we need to fill form 80, and from where I can download this form.
As currently she is filling visa form and as per your inputs she filled new passport detail in passport section. Now she is one step away from paying Visa fee.
So after paying Visa Fee, she has to upload all her docs and old passport details and new passport details under travel document section. 

So when we need to fill form 80 and where we needs to upload this form or this need to be sent through mail to CO once assigned.

Please clarify.

Thanks


----------



## Baljit Singh

KeeDa said:


> Upload old as well as the new passport in immiAccount under "Travel Document - Passport" and give the description accordingly, but make sure it is only the new passport details entered wherever "current passport" or even just "passport" details are requested. Additionally, do remember to mention the new and old passport details in Form 80 too. Use just the new passport for all further processes (like medicals). I have an almost similar situation except that my old passport was in use even after the visa application. I happened to change it somewhere in between the visa process, so I had to use Form 929 as well. But you don't have to, as Form 929 is for change of passport after having lodged the visa.
> 
> Ref this thread: My Journey For Australia PR (missing images on page#87) and from one of the image you should be able to understand how the author had uploaded his old as well as new passport.




Thanks Keeda,

But I am still in some doubt, When we need to fill form 80, and from where I can download this form.
As currently she is filling visa form and as per your inputs she filled new passport detail in passport section. Now she is one step away from paying Visa fee.
So after paying Visa Fee, she has to upload all her docs and old passport details and new passport details under travel document section. 

So when we need to fill form 80 and where we needs to upload this form or this need to be sent through mail to CO once assigned.

Please clarify.

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

Baljit Singh said:


> Thanks Keeda,
> 
> But I am still in some doubt, When we need to fill form 80, and from where I can download this form.
> As currently she is filling visa form and as per your inputs she filled new passport detail in passport section. Now she is one step away from paying Visa fee.
> So after paying Visa Fee, she has to upload all her docs and old passport details and new passport details under travel document section.
> 
> So when we need to fill form 80 and where we needs to upload this form or this need to be sent through mail to CO once assigned.
> 
> Please clarify.
> 
> Thanks


Download the form from https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/pdf-numerical

Yes, after paying up for the visa, she will have access to the immiAccount portal to upload documents. Use the option "Attach Documents" at the top, choose the applicant, main category as "Character, Evidence of", and sub-category as "Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment" and upload the completed and signed Form 80.


----------



## Samaya

Hi friends and seniors,
I was allocated CO on last Thursday , 24/09 and he asked me AFP of Australia and nation police check of my home country. However, I had already attached these two documents and I don't know why he asked. However, the nation police check from my home country was in .jpg file format. Immediately, after 10 minutes, I again submitted both documents and in proper .pdf format. I have not received any response back from CO after that.
I hope this does not create any issue..
Does it happen normally that they ask same documents which we had already submitted.?

Thanks ..Finger crossing.


----------



## KeeDa

Samaya,

It is not unheard of. We've also seen cases of mistakes from them like requesting PCC when it was already provided or AFP clearance when stay was just for a few weeks. What you've done is correct. Also ensure that you click the "Request Complete" button and just wait for them to process the case.


----------



## nomy4u

Can any one guide me, 

I have submitted my EOI for Visa190 on 24-Jul-15, but till to date no response received.
Occupation: Internal Auditor
Vetasses Outcome is positive with 5 years experience
my points are 55+5

Occupation cieling is end for internal auditor for 2015-16.

Can i get state sponsorship???


----------



## KeeDa

nomy4u said:


> Can any one guide me,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for Visa190 on 24-Jul-15, but till to date no response received.
> Occupation: Internal Auditor
> Vetasses Outcome is positive with 5 years experience
> my points are 55+5
> 
> Occupation cieling is end for internal auditor for 2015-16.
> 
> Can i get state sponsorship???


Occupation ceiling does not apply to state sponsorship. The state that you have selected would have their own selection and nomination criteria.


----------



## nomy4u

KeeDa said:


> Occupation ceiling does not apply to state sponsorship. The state that you have selected would have their own selection and nomination criteria.


Thanks for reply.

Any idea when NSW is going to start sending SS invitation?


----------



## KeeDa

nomy4u said:


> Thanks for reply.
> 
> Any idea when NSW is going to start sending SS invitation?


No, but try reading through and subscribing to this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html


----------



## 3br4h!m

I'll be submitting EOI this week.
Developer Programmer - 60 points.
Since there will be two rounds each month from October, I wonder how likely am I to get invited in october or november with just 60 points? Someone in the other thread suggested it might take 3-4 months, true?

Thanks


----------



## rajrajinin

3br4h!m said:


> I'll be submitting EOI this week.
> Developer Programmer - 60 points.
> Since there will be two rounds each month from October, I wonder how likely am I to get invited in october or november with just 60 points? Someone in the other thread suggested it might take 3-4 months, true?
> 
> Thanks


For 2613 occupation cut off is 60 point with DOE of 6th May.

You may check the below link:

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-7-September-2015-Round-Results.aspx

Going by this you may get invite in 3-4 months. 

Cheers.


----------



## KeeDa

3br4h!m said:


> I'll be submitting EOI this week.
> Developer Programmer - 60 points.
> Since there will be two rounds each month from October, I wonder how likely am I to get invited in october or november with just 60 points? Someone in the other thread suggested it might take 3-4 months, true?
> 
> Thanks


2 rounds per month, but half the number of invites per month. I guess even less than half. So, effectively, the total invites per month are still the same, or rather reduced by 300 seats per month (I think). So, 3 to 4 months under 2613 occupation seems to be a good estimate looking at current trend.


----------



## 3br4h!m

Damn, i had the option of going the RPL route and get 5 more points with a total of 65, assuming that would have got me an invite within a month or so?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3br4h!m

Whats a cut off date? Expiry of EOI that goes uninvited?

Also, I created my EOI back in April this year, but will submit next week. What will be my effect date? 

"For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. E​​​xpressions of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates."




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

3br4h!m,

65 points would have meant an instant invite in the upcoming round.
Just creating an EOI does not count. You should "submit" it.


----------



## 3br4h!m

KeeDa said:


> 3br4h!m,
> 
> 65 points would have meant an instant invite in the upcoming round.
> Just creating an EOI does not count. You should "submit" it.


I guess state sponsorship is not such a bad idea then. I'll apply for both 190 and 189 and try my luck.


----------



## Legend18

As per past/current tradition, how much time CO usually take to process the application after the requested document which they request gets submitted ?


----------



## KeeDa

Legend18 said:


> As per past/current tradition, how much time CO usually take to process the application after the requested document which they request gets submitted ?


It is a mixed experience. Some (like drmudit) got the grant under 15 minutes after submitting and clicking the "Request Complete" button while others are waiting even after a month since submitting.


----------



## deepgill

Hello Keeda. As I submitted my requested documents on 12th September,it means I have to wait next couple of weeks. 
Thanks


----------



## Samaya

KeeDa said:


> Samaya,
> 
> It is not unheard of. We've also seen cases of mistakes from them like requesting PCC when it was already provided or AFP clearance when stay was just for a few weeks. What you've done is correct. Also ensure that you click the "Request Complete" button and just wait for them to process the case.


HI Keeda, 
I did same like you have explained here. 
Do you think it would be good idea to contact them after few days as it has already been 7 days?
and what happens if i have not satisfied their requirement, will they ask me again and again ?
And I haven't attached form 80 and they have not asked it. Should I do it before they ask me for it??

Thank you in advance.


----------



## KeeDa

Samaya,

You need not upload documents that they have not requested (form 80 for instance). This current request was made only after a careful initial assessment of the documents you already provided. So, there won't be any other request.

These days, trying to contact them isn't helping either. Many have reported that they aren't even taking your TRN on the call, but asking to wait at least 35 days after having submitted the documents. You can try though.


----------



## davidviv

Total Points: 65
State: Any
ANSZCO: 263212
EOI Submission date: 07/Sep/2015
Invite Received: Waiting
Visa Lodged: Waiting
CO Assignment: Waiting
PCC/Medicals: Waiting
Grant: Waiting

Dave
9945540952 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## KeeDa

Dave,

First off, remove your phone number as that is against the forum rules.
Then consider choosing a specific state where you would like to live and work. States are not interested in candidates looking at sponsorship as a means to score 5 points. In fact, from what I remember, VIC has now updated their SS guidelines and specifically mentioned this.



davidviv said:


> Total Points: 65
> State: Any
> ANSZCO: 263212
> EOI Submission date: 07/Sep/2015
> Invite Received: Waiting
> Visa Lodged: Waiting
> CO Assignment: Waiting
> PCC/Medicals: Waiting
> Grant: Waiting
> 
> Dave
> :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Aarish

Hello Guys,
I had a query , I updated my EOI on 25/09/2015 for 189 claiming points 65 for 233311 (Electrical Engineer). Can someone advise if i will receive invite in the upcoming round on 9th october as there aren't many applicants with my profession on this forum to guide me through.

Thanks


----------



## jannayaksingh

goodtimes said:


> Agreed with what GuaravKushan has just suggested. Which means after making changes, it should look like below:
> 
> Position	***
> Employer name	1
> Country	India
> Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?	No
> Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)	14/09/2006
> Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)	20/08/2010
> 
> Position	***
> Employer name	2
> Country	India
> *Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?	NO*
> Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)	23/08/2010
> *Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)	30/09/2010
> *
> Position	***
> Employer name	2
> Country	India
> Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?	Yes
> *Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)	01/10/2010*
> Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)	02/12/2011
> 
> Position	***
> Employer name	3
> Country	India
> Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?	Yes
> Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)	12/12/2011
> Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)	Till Date
> 
> Make the change in bold. The rest remains unchanged.



Hi Gaurav.Kushan / Goodtimes 

After making the suggested changes I was hoping that the EOI will be auto updated on Sept last day , but that has not been the case . My EOI still stands at 60 points . Not sure what caused this . I can share my EOI with you as a personal message. Request you to please guide me through this . Is it advisable that I withdraw this EOI and submit a fresh EOI with 65 points today !


----------



## gaurav.kushan

jannayaksingh said:


> Hi Gaurav.Kushan / Goodtimes
> 
> After making the suggested changes I was hoping that the EOI will be auto updated on Sept last day , but that has not been the case . My EOI still stands at 60 points . Not sure what caused this . I can share my EOI with you as a personal message. Request you to please guide me through this . Is it advisable that I withdraw this EOI and submit a fresh EOI with 65 points today !


Yes please share.
Did you enter your end date in the latest employment? It has to be blank, then only it will auto-calculate your points. Thanks


----------



## kumargaurav29

Hi All,
I have below doubts regarding EOI Employment Details:

I have total experience around 8 Years and 10 Months. I joined company on 20th Nov 2006 and till now I am in Same company. 
ACS cut my 2 years of Initial experience and counted it from Nov 2008.

In my ACS, its says that 
"The following employment after November 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to XXXXX of the ANZSCO Code."

So now my question is do I need to make 2 entries in employment details section in EOI that:
From 20-Nov-2006 to 19-Nov-2008 and mark it as irrelevant 
And 20-Nov-2008 to Today and mark it as Relevant.
or 
Just Need to make a single entry to put the experience after Nov-2008 till today.

Thanks,
Gaurav


----------



## gaurav.kushan

kumargaurav29 said:


> Hi All,
> I have below doubts regarding EOI Employment Details:
> 
> I have total experience around 8 Years and 10 Months. I joined company on 20th Nov 2006 and till now I am in Same company.
> ACS cut my 2 years of Initial experience and counted it from Nov 2008.
> 
> In my ACS, its says that
> "The following employment after November 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to XXXXX of the ANZSCO Code."
> 
> So now my question is do I need to make 2 entries in employment details section in EOI that:
> From 20-Nov-2006 to 19-Nov-2008 and mark it as irrelevant
> And 20-Nov-2008 to Today and mark it as Relevant.
> or
> Just Need to make a single entry to put the experience after Nov-2008 till today.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gaurav


Yes two entries.
1. irrelevant
2. relevant 

And relevant employment starts from 1 December 2008 (It says after November 2008).

I hope this clears your doubt.


----------



## krish4aus

kumargaurav29 said:


> Hi All,
> I have below doubts regarding EOI Employment Details:
> 
> I have total experience around 8 Years and 10 Months. I joined company on 20th Nov 2006 and till now I am in Same company.
> ACS cut my 2 years of Initial experience and counted it from Nov 2008.
> 
> In my ACS, its says that
> "The following employment after November 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to XXXXX of the ANZSCO Code."
> 
> So now my question is do I need to make 2 entries in employment details section in EOI that:
> From 20-Nov-2006 to 19-Nov-2008 and mark it as irrelevant
> And 20-Nov-2008 to Today and mark it as Relevant.
> or
> Just Need to make a single entry to put the experience after Nov-2008 till today.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gaurav


Hi,

You should mark the experience considered by ACS as relevant and others as not relevant. That's what I did and created 2 entries.


----------



## kumargaurav29

Hi Gaurav,
Do I need to modify it to 1 Dec 2008 from 20 Nov 2008?
As per my understanding, ACS cut 2 years so I have consider the date as 20th Nov 2008.
Cause if I increased it to 10 Days, it will impact my points.

Thanks
Gaurav


gaurav.kushan said:


> Yes two entries.
> 1. irrelevant
> 2. relevant
> 
> And relevant employment starts from 1 December 2008 (It says after November 2008).
> 
> I hope this clears your doubt.


----------



## maazibrahim

kumargaurav29 said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> Do I need to modify it to 1 Dec 2008 from 20 Nov 2008?
> As per my understanding, ACS cut 2 years so I have consider the date as 20th Nov 2008.
> Cause if I increased it to 10 Days, it will impact my points.
> 
> Thanks
> Gaurav


Dear Gaurav,
Are you talking about the below point mentioned in EOI employment section for each employement?
"Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?"


----------



## Lim_RPh

Hi guys, I just wanna say that this is a very informative forum and I've gathered a lot of details from this website.

I just have a question regarding the Subclass 190 visa. I am planning to get state nomination from ACT and one of the requirements is that I should be living there for 3 months. I am currently in Sydney but planning to relocate soon. Should I submit my EOI now or should I deal with it later when I've stayed in ACT long enough? 

Also, how long does the ACT usually respond after submitting your EOI?

Hope you can help me with this. Thank you!


----------



## vism

Hi, 

I filed eoi on 11th Sept 2015 with 60 points under 261313 (software enginee) for subclass 189. As per some expacts' analysis I may get invitation in about 3 months. 
I have a query: I have a master degree which has been assessed and submitted with my eoi. Would it help me in getting invitation little earlier or it makes no difference? 
As we know bachelor degree would be sufficient to apply for PR and master degree doesn't earn any extra points. Since I have both, can it be an advantage in getting invitation little quicker? 

Thanks, 
Vism


----------



## gaurav.kushan

kumargaurav29 said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> Do I need to modify it to 1 Dec 2008 from 20 Nov 2008?
> As per my understanding, ACS cut 2 years so I have consider the date as 20th Nov 2008.
> Cause if I increased it to 10 Days, it will impact my points.
> 
> Thanks
> Gaurav


Well, if I was at your place, I would have calculated from Dec 1 only. 
I did actually in my case as well because it clearly says after NOVEMBER 2008, so why to make assumptions and landing into a bad spot. Just a matter of 10 days, but you'll be relaxed throughout.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

maazibrahim said:


> Dear Gaurav,
> Are you talking about the below point mentioned in EOI employment section for each employement?
> "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?"


Yes, click yes or no accordingly.
Be careful of over claiming your points.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

vism said:


> Hi,
> 
> I filed eoi on 11th Sept 2015 with 60 points under 261313 (software enginee) for subclass 189. As per some expacts' analysis I may get invitation in about 3 months.
> I have a query: I have a master degree which has been assessed and submitted with my eoi. Would it help me in getting invitation little earlier or it makes no difference?
> As we know bachelor degree would be sufficient to apply for PR and master degree doesn't earn any extra points. Since I have both, can it be an advantage in getting invitation little quicker?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vism


No advantage, only points matter for the invitation of 189.


----------



## alokagrawal

*B-tech Transcript*

Hi,

Is the B-tech Transcript mandatory?
Will the CO ask for B-tech transcript?

I already have all my B-tech mark-sheets and certificate.

Getting a B-tech transcript from my university, is a cumbersome process. If It is not mandatory then I would not apply.

Experts, your comment please.


----------



## Kariznin

alokagrawal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is the B-tech Transcript mandatory?
> Will the CO ask for B-tech transcript?
> 
> I already have all my B-tech mark-sheets and certificate.
> 
> Getting a B-tech transcript from my university, is a cumbersome process. If It is not mandatory then I would not apply.
> 
> Experts, your comment please.


No, it is not mandatory. All marksheets & degree will suffice the requirement.


----------



## satsah

Has anyone submitted Black & White certified passport copy for ACS assessment or they they always need certified colour copy? Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Esh

Ahh!! Finally i got a chance to move forward into EOI submitted club from PTE-A thread.

I have got the result from ACS on 25th May 2014 and the experience mentioned is as below: 

Dates: 03/10 - 04/14 (4yrs 1mths)

I have one more year now added to my experience which makes me eligible for 5 Points.
For this recent year, do i need to submit any documents that i am still working or some kind of documents? Unfortunately i have shifted to another company this year.

Can anyone please shed some light on this?

Thanks,
Eshh


----------



## Esh

Need some help with the below question:

Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?
Yes or No?


----------



## promigrant

You need to produce the work reference docs for all the years of experience for which you claiming points. No exceptions to this.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## promigrant

Hello folks, one question does the immi account website is supported by Mac ? Many menus are not working when I tried for eg the manage alerts. Plz advise if anyone else facing similar case.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## satsah

promigrant said:


> Hello folks, one question does the immi account website is supported by Mac ? Many menus are not working when I tried for eg the manage alerts. Plz advise if anyone else facing similar case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


as per i know if its web based app, functionality depends on browser and its versions not OS. Please check which browser it works well. Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

Esh said:


> Need some help with the below question:
> 
> Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?
> Yes or No?


If you have not studied in Australia for a full time 2+ years degree, diploma, or trade, then answer No to this question.


----------



## promigrant

I have only safari and chrome. For both, I see the same issue.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## satsah

try IE


----------



## promigrant

Mac don't support IE. Au website says chrome has to be used with java script enabled. Probably some issue with my chrome version.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Esh

promigrant said:


> You need to produce the work reference docs for all the years of experience for which you claiming points. No exceptions to this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Do i need to submit the experience documents while submitting EOI? or in the later stage? Please let me know.


----------



## promigrant

EOI is only form filling. All the docs need to be uploaded during visa lodging stage after you get invitation.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Esh

KeeDa said:


> If you have not studied in Australia for a full time 2+ years degree, diploma, or trade, then answer No to this question.


Thanks a lot for the help Keeda!!
I have got 2 more questions.

1) I have got my ACS done on 27th May 2014 and i have one more year experience now which will give me 5points more. At what stage i need to submit this recent experience? 

2) In the last page of EOI, i see that i have claimed 65 points but my calculation shows only 60 points.

Age: 30points
Qualification: 15points (Studied Btech)
Experience: 5points (5.6years - 2years will be taken out and 3.6years will be considered)
English: 10points (65+ in PTE)

Total: 60points

Am i missing something here?

Please let me know.

TIA


----------



## yiyengar

Hello Keeda,
I have one doubt regarding the points for experience. I have got five points for my experience and vetassess has considered 3.1 years as positive for skill assessment.
My relevant experience starts from 13th December 2010, accordingly I will complete 5 years by 13th December 2015, will the points be increased to 10 automatically? 
appreciate your inputs

Tks ,
Yogesh


----------



## KeeDa

Esh said:


> Thanks a lot for the help Keeda!!
> I have got 2 more questions.
> 
> 1) I have got my ACS done on 27th May 2014 and i have one more year experience now which will give me 5points more. At what stage i need to submit this recent experience?
> 
> 2) In the last page of EOI, i see that i have claimed 65 points but my calculation shows only 60 points.
> 
> Age: 30points
> Qualification: 15points (Studied Btech)
> Experience: 5points (5.6years - 2years will be taken out and 3.6years will be considered)
> English: 10points (65+ in PTE)
> 
> Total: 60points
> 
> Am i missing something here?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> TIA


1. At visa stage. A similar work reference letter as was submitted to ACS detailing your roles and responsibilities, skills, etc. to ascertain that you continue to work using the same skills as required for your nominated ANZSCO.

2. When entering work episodes, mention NO to the question where it asks whether the work episode is relevant. Mark all episodes/ period before and until ACS given skill-met-date as not-relevant and the rest as relevant. Do not proceed to submit the EOI if points are not right as this will be treated as overclaiming points.


----------



## KeeDa

yiyengar said:


> Hello Keeda,
> I have one doubt regarding the points for experience. I have got five points for my experience and vetassess has considered 3.1 years as positive for skill assessment.
> My relevant experience starts from 13th December 2010, accordingly I will complete 5 years by 13th December 2015, will the points be increased to 10 automatically?
> appreciate your inputs
> 
> Tks ,
> Yogesh


If you leave the ToDate for current employment as blank, the system will auto increase the points based on its calculations when you complete 5 years. If you have more than one work episodes and if there is a gap in those (eg. a week's gap between your company1 relieving and company2 joining), then this gap is treated as unskilled by the system and hence the points won't auto-increase on 13'th Dec, but a week later.


----------



## kumargaurav29

gaurav.kushan said:


> Well, if I was at your place, I would have calculated from Dec 1 only.
> I did actually in my case as well because it clearly says after NOVEMBER 2008, so why to make assumptions and landing into a bad spot. Just a matter of 10 days, but you'll be relaxed throughout.


Thanks Gaurav
I have updated my EOI with relevant experience starting from 1st Dec 2008 as per you suggestion.


----------



## kumargaurav29

Hi All,
Currently my wife is pregnant, and baby delivery date would be around Feb-March 2016. 
I have submitted my EOI on 30th Sep 2015 with 60 points, so looking at current trend I will be able to get invite after 4-5 months. 
So there can be below 3 scenario can occur:
1.	Baby delivered before getting invite: 
In that case I have to update my EOI and need to pay extra fees once got invite.
2.	Baby delivered after getting invite but before assigning CO:
What I need to do?
3.	Baby delivered after getting and assigning CO:
I need to tell CO about change of circumstances and fill relevant form. And baby will be added in my application without any fees.

So I am confused, what to do in case of Scenario 2, when got invite but CO is not assigned?
If anyone know about this situation then please let me know.

Thanks,
Gaurav


----------



## gaurav.kushan

yiyengar said:


> Hello Keeda,
> I have one doubt regarding the points for experience. I have got five points for my experience and vetassess has considered 3.1 years as positive for skill assessment.
> My relevant experience starts from 13th December 2010, accordingly I will complete 5 years by 13th December 2015, will the points be increased to 10 automatically?
> appreciate your inputs
> 
> Tks ,
> Yogesh


Yes automatically, if you have left the "to date" blank for the current employment.


----------



## IA VET

I am a follower of this trend, i've read that 55 pointers applying for nsw has lesser chance of getting an invite.. i am still waiting for my vetassess result as internal auditor, but even w/o the result yet i am worried already since i am a 55 pointer planning to apply in nsw.. i am a cpa with master's degree in business administration here in the phils. Does it mean i have remote chance later on of receiving an invitation from nsw? Help me enlightend this doubts in my mind..


----------



## FrozenAh

I read somewhere that you could directly apply for state sponsorship (South Australia) but when I visited SA webaite it said to submit EOI. Can anyone shed light on this matter can we apply directly for SA state sponsorship orwe need to submit EOI for that?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

FrozenAh said:


> I read somewhere that you could directly apply for state sponsorship (South Australia) but when I visited SA webaite it said to submit EOI. Can anyone shed light on this matter can we apply directly for SA state sponsorship orwe need to submit EOI for that?


I don't know anything about SA state sponsorship. 
However, this is a normal practice to have EOI in place first and fill in the EOI number while applying for SS, because against that EOI only you'll receive the SS invite, otherwise where would you get an invite?

I hope this clarifies your confusion.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

IA VET said:


> I am a follower of this trend, i've read that 55 pointers applying for nsw has lesser chance of getting an invite.. i am still waiting for my vetassess result as internal auditor, but even w/o the result yet i am worried already since i am a 55 pointer planning to apply in nsw.. i am a cpa with master's degree in business administration here in the phils. Does it mean i have remote chance later on of receiving an invitation from nsw? Help me enlightend this doubts in my mind..


It just depends on their requirement, I have seen a lot of people getting invites from states with 55 points.

Purely depends on the demand in the respective province. 

Don't worry about it, just give your best and all the best.


----------



## FrozenAh

gaurav.kushan said:


> I don't know anything about SA state sponsorship.
> However, this is a normal practice to have EOI in place first and fill in the EOI number while applying for SS, because against that EOI only you'll receive the SS invite, otherwise where would you get an invite?
> 
> I hope this clarifies your confusion.


Thanks. Actually Ss requires EOI ID but SA (dont know about others) has an online page where you could create account to track application. I have not created account with SA but I believe once you create an account there you will be able to submit documents directly to apply for SS. SS only requires the EOI number to process the application and if we could apply directly it could save time that is my understanding but I need assisstance whether I am correct on this or not?


----------



## alokagrawal

*Non-relevant work experience*

Hello experts,

If any1 is showing 1-2 years of Non-relevant work experience, then will he/she have to furnish any document once the CO is assigned.

Will the CO ask , by any chance, any documents related to that?


----------



## 3br4h!m

Generally, they only verify when you claim work exp points. But no one can definitely say they wont verify.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JK123

alokagrawal said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> If any1 is showing 1-2 years of Non-relevant work experience, then will he/she have to furnish any document once the CO is assigned.
> 
> Will the CO ask , by any chance, any documents related to that?


Hi,
If this experience is included in your EA assessment ,you should include this in the EOI and mark it as non-relevant and if the experience is not included in the assessment ,it would anyway not fetch any extra points. So ,you should not try to create any confusion for the CO.


----------



## gaurav.kushan

alokagrawal said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> If any1 is showing 1-2 years of Non-relevant work experience, then will he/she have to furnish any document once the CO is assigned.
> 
> Will the CO ask , by any chance, any documents related to that?


I think if you let them know that in this very period you were busy doing something which is not-relevant, then they'd not bother, however, make sure it doesn't seem like to be a gap.


----------



## thatsnick

Folks,
in my EA assessment, they considered my current employment without the letter from HR or statutory declaration. They just took payslips and tax return details.
Now will I have to submit statutory declaration while submitting EOI documents?


----------



## gaurav.kushan

thatsnick said:


> Folks,
> in my EA assessment, they considered my current employment without the letter from HR or statutory declaration. They just took payslips and tax return details.
> Now will I have to submit statutory declaration while submitting EOI documents?


There's no hard and fast rule about what should be submitted for employment or what shouldn't be.
However, it is advisable to submit a letter from HR or a statutory declaration for your work experience. I believe you should submit. 
Submitting as many documents as you can helps speeding up your processing for sure.


----------



## harisjd

Is ImmiAccount website working ? I am trying to open but its not even loading the page... 

https://www.border.gov.au/immiaccount

Anyone else facing this issue?


----------



## scorpion.prakash

Hello friends,

Can I apply for 261314(Software Tester) in 189 category?
Someone told me this occupation is eligible to be applied only in 190..
Is it true?


----------



## 3br4h!m

Guys,

2613 - Software and Applications Programmers has a ceiling of *5364* of which *1441* is reached so far this year. 

So 1441 / 3 rounds (Jul, Aug & Sep) = *480 invites per round*. 
Therefore, approx only 240 invites will be sent out to 2613 applicants on Oct 9, is that assumption correct?


----------



## dannyduke

prakash.pangerkar said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Can I apply for 261314(Software Tester) in 189 category?
> Someone told me this occupation is eligible to be applied only in 190..
> Is it true?


You can try to match your testing experience with 261313 Software Engineer, the quota is big, 261314 is not a good choice.


----------



## KeeDa

prakash.pangerkar said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Can I apply for 261314(Software Tester) in 189 category?
> Someone told me this occupation is eligible to be applied only in 190..
> Is it true?


Yes, it is true. 261314 is only on the CSOL and not SOL. Moreover, only SA and VIC are sponsoring this occupation. 190 is your only option with any of these 2 states as your choice. You will have to study the state specific requirements and see if you qualify. If you are interested in 189, and if you can qualify as a Software Engineer instead, then you will have to get re-assessed from ACS as Software Engineer and then apply for 189.


----------



## KeeDa

3br4h!m said:


> Guys,
> 
> 2613 - Software and Applications Programmers has a ceiling of *5364* of which *1441* is reached so far this year.
> 
> So 1441 / 3 rounds (Jul, Aug & Sep) = *480 invites per round*.
> Therefore, approx only 240 invites will be sent out to 2613 applicants on Oct 9, is that assumption correct?


We think that is how it should be, but they are known to invite more or less. For instance, in September, they invited very less Accountants and about 100 more 2613 occupations than what we assumed.


----------



## 3br4h!m

KeeDa said:


> We think that is how it should be, but they are known to invite more or less. For instance, in September, they invited very less Accountants and about 100 more 2613 occupations than what we assumed.


Oh ok, good to know. Thanks!


----------



## scorpion.prakash

KeeDa said:


> Yes, it is true. 261314 is only on the CSOL and not SOL. Moreover, only SA and VIC are sponsoring this occupation. 190 is your only option with any of these 2 states as your choice. You will have to study the state specific requirements and see if you qualify. If you are interested in 189, and if you can qualify as a Software Engineer instead, then you will have to get r
> 
> Thanks Keeda.
> But my experience is into software testing. Can I reassess myself as software engineer?


----------



## scorpion.prakash

Thanks Keeda.
But my experience is into software testing. Can I reassess myself as software engineer?


----------



## KeeDa

prakash.pangerkar said:


> Thanks Keeda.
> But my experience is into software testing. Can I reassess myself as software engineer?


You can if you did sufficient programming/ scripting (in automation testing perhaps).


----------



## krish4aus

prakash.pangerkar said:


> Thanks Keeda.
> But my experience is into software testing. Can I reassess myself as software engineer?


Hi Prakash,

Please read the Roles/Responsibility of Software Engineer from the ACS website.

As a Software Tester(am not sure about your total number of experience) you might have performed different tasks including testing.

Read through the pdf carefully and act accordingly.


----------



## scorpion.prakash

Great.

Thanks, KeeDa and Krish


----------



## gaurav.kushan

prakash.pangerkar said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Can I apply for 261314(Software Tester) in 189 category?
> Someone told me this occupation is eligible to be applied only in 190..
> Is it true?


No, Software tester is for 190 only NOT 189.


----------



## eshsan

*EOI submitted -189*

Hi ,

I submitted the EOI on 28th od aug 2015 with 60 points but on 11/09/2015 the points increased to 65. So ulti mately my date of effect for 65 points is 11/09/2015. 
EOI submitted for developer programmer. Can anyone please let me know what are my chances of getting an invite in october round? On the skillset site it says two rounds going to be there every month from october

Regards,
Sandhya


----------



## IA VET

Hi to all seniors out there, i just want to ask what is my chance of getting an invite having 55 points applying for nsw to earn 5 points in SS. i am a cpa, with internal auditing skills.

Please guide me on this. Thanks


----------



## kumargaurav29

eshsan said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I submitted the EOI on 28th od aug 2015 with 60 points but on 11/09/2015 the points increased to 65. So ulti mately my date of effect for 65 points is 11/09/2015.
> EOI submitted for developer programmer. Can anyone please let me know what are my chances of getting an invite in october round? On the skillset site it says two rounds going to be there every month from october
> 
> Regards,
> Sandhya


Hi, 
You will get invite on 9th Oct round, it means tomorrow.
Congrates...


----------



## haisergeant

I have no hope in the invitation round tomorrow since I submitted on September 08, 2015 with 60 points in 261313.

But I really wish most of you can receive your invitations in this round, since base on that I can estimate how many months I have to wait to receive an invitation.

So, keep fingers cross to you


----------



## Rajgowda

Hi guys I have applied for 190 with 65 points. My question is how long do you guys think it will take me to get an invite? 

Also what are the medical tests that Me and my spouse should go through as she is carrying .


----------



## gaurav.kushan

Rajgowda said:


> Hi guys I have applied for 190 with 65 points. My question is how long do you guys think it will take me to get an invite?
> 
> Also what are the medical tests that Me and my spouse should go through as she is carrying .


190 invite depends on the province where you applied.
Some may accept/reject it in 2-3 weeks or lesser and some may take 3 months or so to make a decision. 

Also, if you get an invite and you lodge a visa, your wife will not be able to go through the medicals if she's pregnant and your case will be on hold with the case officer until she delivers the baby. That's what I have heard from the people here on this forum.


----------



## harisjd

Rajgowda said:


> Hi guys I have applied for 190 with 65 points. My question is how long do you guys think it will take me to get an invite?
> 
> Also what are the medical tests that Me and my spouse should go through as she is carrying .


Hey,

With 65 points you have bright chance of getting an invite in the month of October. 
If it is a later part of your wife's pregnancy i would not advise for the x-rays and other stuff like that. 
The standard tests that they require are,

1. Medical Examination 
2. HIV test
3. Chest X-ray Examination


----------



## JK123

haisergeant said:


> I have no hope in the invitation round tomorrow since I submitted on September 08, 2015 with 60 points in 261313.
> 
> But I really wish most of you can receive your invitations in this round, since base on that I can estimate how many months I have to wait to receive an invitation.
> 
> So, keep fingers cross to you



Hey ,

I will get the invitation a month after you or probably on the same time :fingerscrossed:


----------



## cozmopravesh

Friends,

I have submitted my EOI with 60 points for - 263111 (Computer Networks and System Engineer).

When are the chances of an invite with 60 points?


----------



## Abhayks

Did anyone get the invite today ?


----------



## Rajgowda

gaurav.kushan said:


> 190 invite depends on the province where you applied.
> Some may accept/reject it in 2-3 weeks or lesser and some may take 3 months or so to make a decision.
> 
> Also, if you get an invite and you lodge a visa, your wife will not be able to go through the medicals if she's pregnant and your case will be on hold with the case officer until she delivers the baby. That's what I have heard from the people here on this forum.





harisjd said:


> Hey,
> 
> With 65 points you have bright chance of getting an invite in the month of October.
> If it is a later part of your wife's pregnancy i would not advise for the x-rays and other stuff like that.
> The standard tests that they require are,
> 
> 1. Medical Examination
> 2. HIV test
> 3. Chest X-ray Examination



Thank you guys for your inputs, I really appreciate it and was helpful.
Once I get an invite should I pay the visa fees right away to decrease my chances of getting rejected later for points reason as next year April I'll turn 33 and loose 5 points?

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## adrian.hy

Rajgowda said:


> Thank you guys for your inputs, I really appreciate it and was helpful.
> Once I get an invite should I pay the visa fees right away to decrease my chances of getting rejected later for points reason as next year April I'll turn 33 and loose 5 points?
> 
> Thanks,
> Raj


I don't get what you mean. When you lodge your application after the invitation, you need to pay the fee, otherwise your application won't be considered.


----------



## KeeDa

Rajgowda said:


> Thank you guys for your inputs, I really appreciate it and was helpful.
> Once I get an invite should I pay the visa fees right away to decrease my chances of getting rejected later for points reason as next year April I'll turn 33 and loose 5 points?
> 
> Thanks,
> Raj


Points for age (or even the other categories for that matter) are considered till the time of invitation. After invitation, it does not matter if you get old, or your English or assessment result expires, etc.


----------



## Rajgowda

KeeDa said:


> Points for age (or even the other categories for that matter) are considered till the time of invitation. After invitation, it does not matter if you get old, or your English or assessment result expires, etc.





adrian.hy said:


> I don't get what you mean. When you lodge your application after the invitation, you need to pay the fee, otherwise your application won't be considered.


Alright, Now I get the point. Thank you so much for the info.


----------



## Akon

Guys, 
Its been a while, I have not followed this forum. I applied for nsw 190 with 55+5 points on 11/june/2015 as a general accountant. Its been 4 months and i am still waiting for the invitation. can any one shed info on the trends and what is been happening lately with the process. I will appreciate your response.

Thank you.


----------



## Shahood

Hi guys,

I submitted my EOI with 65 scores on 19th Sep, 2015 for sub class 189 under 2211 Accountant category.

On 12th Dec this year, Im gonna lose 10 points due to age, thereby becoming ineligible.

What are the chances of me getting an invite before 12th Dec?

Any idea especially by the experienced members would be highly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

Shahood said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI with 65 scores on 19th Sep, 2015 for sub class 189 under 2211 Accountant category.
> 
> On 12th Dec this year, Im gonna lose 10 points due to age, thereby becoming ineligible.
> 
> What are the chances of me getting an invite before 12th Dec?
> 
> Any idea especially by the experienced members would be highly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks


Those with 70 points haven't got invited. The current cut-off for Accountants is at 70. Highly unlikely that you will get invited before December.


----------



## Shahood

KeeDa said:


> Those with 70 points haven't got invited. The current cut-off for Accountants is at 70. Highly unlikely that you will get invited before December.


Hmm I thought so too.

So what should be the next line of action? One is to improve my IELTS score.
Should I also try for provincial nomination?


----------



## danielkusuma

danielkusuma said:


> Hello, guys. Newbie here
> 
> 189 Visa:
> ACS Skills Assessment(Developer Programmer - 261312) Assessment: 3rd July 2015
> PTE: 15th September 15 (L:75, R:79, S:69, W:90 Overall: 76)
> EOI Submitted: 16th September(65 points)
> Done PCC both from Indonesia and Australia but not yet submitted.
> Not yet done medical.
> 
> How long should I wait for the invitation?
> When can i submit or finished the medical and PCC test?


Hi guys, just to let you know that i got my invitation today. So it means that i waited for less than a month. Now I will proceed with medical examination and applying for the visa.


----------



## KeeDa

Akon said:


> Guys,
> Its been a while, I have not followed this forum. I applied for nsw 190 with 55+5 points on 11/june/2015 as a general accountant. Its been 4 months and i am still waiting for the invitation. can any one shed info on the trends and what is been happening lately with the process. I will appreciate your response.
> 
> Thank you.


The trend this year since July is that states are not giving out much invitations. You can check here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html


----------



## KeeDa

Shahood said:


> Hmm I thought so too.
> 
> So what should be the next line of action? One is to improve my IELTS score.
> Should I also try for provincial nomination?


Yes, try and improve the English scores.
If you are willing to wait that long, then you can opt for the 489 regional sponsored visa too.


----------



## Shahood

KeeDa said:


> Yes, try and improve the English scores.
> If you are willing to wait that long, then you can opt for the 489 regional sponsored visa too.


But then, improving english scores is only gonna get me back to the same mark of 65 scores. (Age -10, English +10, Overall 0).

How long does it normally take under 489?


----------



## Civil-Engineer

Hey guys, I'm a 189 Civil Engineer, EOI submitted on 07/10/2015 with 60 Points.

When - do you reckon - will I get my Invitation? November or rather December?


----------



## KeeDa

Shahood said:


> But then, improving english scores is only gonna get me back to the same mark of 65 scores. (Age -10, English +10, Overall 0).
> 
> How long does it normally take under 489?


During each round, 1000 189-invites are given out and 10 for 489. So, you can guess it would be very long. I am not sure, but I think it could be a year at least. Moreover, for Accountants, since this profession is now under pro rata arrangements, 489 applicants won't be invited unless all 189 ones are.

From SkillSelect

Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the below occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each monthly invitation round over the 2015-16 programme year. These arrangements are subject to change throughout the programme year. SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) visas and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (subclass 489) (Provisional – Family Sponsored) visas. If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations:

ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Accountants
Software and Applications Programmers.


----------



## Akon

Hello
I am waiting for Nsw ss with 55+5, i have applied as a general accountant. My wife is on the same Sol. Do claim partner points. Do i need a postive assessment from cpa or being her on the Sol as in her degree requirement fulfilled would work too.


----------



## dannyduke

Akon said:


> Hello
> I am waiting for Nsw ss with 55+5, i have applied as a general accountant. My wife is on the same Sol. Do claim partner points. Do i need a postive assessment from cpa or being her on the Sol as in her degree requirement fulfilled would work too.


Yes, she needs to get assessment from CPA and she also needs functional English so you can claim partner point.


----------



## nasti

Hi buddies,

if I'm not mistaken, today is a invitation round, has anybody got it???


----------



## kaazme

I just cleared my skill assessment as Engineering Technologist. I showed 1 year experience and ilets score of 7 each. I applied for state nomination in New South Wales. I have 60 points with 5 points of state. I want to know how much chances i have to get the state nomination and how much time it will take?? is there any risk of failure.?? kindly guide me


----------



## KeeDa

nasti said:


> Hi buddies,
> 
> if I'm not mistaken, today is a invitation round, has anybody got it???


It was yesterday. Some got, many didn't. Check here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ions-eagerly-awaiting-october-2015-round.html


----------



## KeeDa

kaazme said:


> I just cleared my skill assessment as Engineering Technologist. I showed 1 year experience and ilets score of 7 each. I applied for state nomination in New South Wales. I have 60 points with 5 points of state. I want to know how much chances i have to get the state nomination and how much time it will take?? is there any risk of failure.?? kindly guide me


Not sure about your occupation, but there isn't any risk. You may be able to find your answers here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html


----------



## kaazme

KeeDa said:


> Not sure about your occupation, but there isn't any risk. You may be able to find your answers here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html


Thanks for your repply.
I did my BS in computer Science and did my MS in Wireless Networks(Network Pathway) from a renowned UK University. My experience is in Telecom Network Engineering. Engineers Australia gave me assessment of Engineering Technologist although my aim was to get Telecom Network Engineer and to apply South Australia. Now with less than 3 year Expereince, forced to apply to New South Wales. I am worried about New South WALES that how much time i may have to wait for the SS and worried about complete rejection.
My Ielts score is gd with overall 7.5 and minimum 7 each.


----------



## Akon

Hello guys,

I submitted my eoi nsw 190 with 55+5 points as a general accountant on 11th june 2015. I consulted migration agent today and he clearly said that there is no chance of receiving inivitation with 60 points as people with 70 points have been waiting for the invitations as well. My brother is an Australian Pr and I have lodged eoi for 489 visa with 65 points, what are my chances with 65 points. can anyone please advice ?


----------



## KeeDa

Akon said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I submitted my eoi nsw 190 with 55+5 points as a general accountant on 11th june 2015. I consulted migration agent today and he clearly said that there is no chance of receiving inivitation with 60 points as people with 70 points have been waiting for the invitations as well. My brother is an Australian Pr and I have lodged eoi for 489 visa with 65 points, what are my chances with 65 points. can anyone please advice ?


Read #22602 on the previous page regarding Accountants and 489.


----------



## Gagandsingh

Hello guys,

I submitted my EOI on 26 May with 55+5 points for NSW (233211-Civil Engineering) more then 4 months and still no invite. My agent tried to contact them through email but no response for the same. Can anybody tell me how long i have to wait for the invite.


----------



## karthikmo19

*Industrial Engineer*

Hi all,

Any Industrial Engineers who submitted their EOI. I submitted on 10th Oct, any idea when I may get an invitation.

Cheers!


----------



## alexamarie17

Hi there!

I am an occupational therapist with 55+5 points. I submitted EOI yesterday. Anyone an OT or knows an OT who got an invite?


----------



## HWarraich

Akon said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I submitted my eoi nsw 190 with 55+5 points as a general accountant on 11th june 2015. I consulted migration agent today and he clearly said that there is no chance of receiving inivitation with 60 points as people with 70 points have been waiting for the invitations as well. My brother is an Australian Pr and I have lodged eoi for 489 visa with 65 points, what are my chances with 65 points. can anyone please advice ?


There are chances of getting invite for 489 visa soon. As all 65 pointers have got invite in very first round or in the second round (rarely). But your occupation is having pro rota condition. So, its rare that you will get invite because all places will be filled by 189 first and your category cut off is 70.

Stay positive mate!


----------



## taurasmishu

Hi All,

I have submitted EOI under 189 Visa category with 60 points on 21st September.

My wife is a Secondary School Teacher and I want to claim 5 points from her skills.

I got to know the below requirements to claim points from one of the site:

_1. Age
2. English Language Ability.
3. A suitable skills assessment in a nominated occupation on the same Skilled Occupation List used for your application._

Can someone please help me to know what is the minimum score do we need in IELTS & PTE to show English Language Ability. 

And is there any alternate way with the help of which I can show *"English Language Ability' * and need not to give any test like getting a document from University that she has done her education in English.

Also her age is '33', I hope this will not have any impact on the score.

Please provide your inputs on my queries.

Thanks,


----------



## 3br4h!m

taurasmishu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted EOI under 189 Visa category with 60 points on 21st September.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife is a Secondary School Teacher and I want to claim 5 points from her skills.
> 
> 
> 
> I got to know the below requirements to claim points from one of the site:
> 
> 
> 
> _1. Age
> 
> 2. English Language Ability.
> 
> 3. A suitable skills assessment in a nominated occupation on the same Skilled Occupation List used for your application._
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me to know what is the minimum score do we need in IELTS & PTE to show English Language Ability.
> 
> 
> 
> And is there any alternate way with the help of which I can show *"English Language Ability' * and need not to give any test like getting a document from University that she has done her education in English.
> 
> 
> 
> Also her age is '33', I hope this will not have any impact on the score.
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide your inputs on my queries.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,



AITSL is the assessing authority for those occupations, and no i had inquired them via email and they said they only accept IELTS. For "other" ways to prove english ability, check their website.

I don't think university letter will do, unless she has done her bachelors from countries they've listed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

taurasmishu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI under 189 Visa category with 60 points on 21st September.
> 
> My wife is a Secondary School Teacher and I want to claim 5 points from her skills.
> 
> I got to know the below requirements to claim points from one of the site:
> 
> _1. Age
> 2. English Language Ability.
> 3. A suitable skills assessment in a nominated occupation on the same Skilled Occupation List used for your application._
> 
> Can someone please help me to know what is the minimum score do we need in IELTS & PTE to show English Language Ability.
> 
> And is there any alternate way with the help of which I can show *"English Language Ability' * and need not to give any test like getting a document from University that she has done her education in English.
> 
> Also her age is '33', I hope this will not have any impact on the score.
> 
> Please provide your inputs on my queries.
> 
> Thanks,


Unfortunately, an Indian teacher even with relevant Indian qualifications will not be able to meet the requirements of the assessing body. You therefore won't be able to claim partner points.

When *not* claiming partner points, adult dependents have to prove functional English and for this, you can do away with just a letter from the college stating medium of instructions for her degree course was English.


----------



## kaazme

KeeDa said:


> Not sure about your occupation, but there isn't any risk. You may be able to find your answers here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html


Thanks for your repply.
I did my BS in computer Science and did my MS in Wireless Networks(Network Pathway) from a renowned UK University. My experience is in Telecom Network Engineering. Engineers Australia gave me assessment of Engineering Technologist although my aim was to get Telecom Network Engineer and to apply South Australia. Now with less than 3 year Expereince, forced to apply to New South Wales. I am worried about New South WALES that how much time i may have to wait for the SS and worried about complete rejection.
My Ielts score is gd with overall 7.5 and minimum 7 each.


----------



## osteo80

kaazme said:


> Thanks for your repply.
> I did my BS in computer Science and did my MS in Wireless Networks(Network Pathway) from a renowned UK University. My experience is in Telecom Network Engineering. Engineers Australia gave me assessment of Engineering Technologist although my aim was to get Telecom Network Engineer and to apply South Australia. Now with less than 3 year Expereince, forced to apply to New South Wales. I am worried about New South WALES that how much time i may have to wait for the SS and worried about complete rejection.
> My Ielts score is gd with overall 7.5 and minimum 7 each.


Unfortunately, for Engineering only your Bachelor matters. If it is in Washington Accord then things are very easy.


----------



## kaazme

osteo80 said:


> Unfortunately, for Engineering only your Bachelor matters. If it is in Washington Accord then things are very easy.


 already got the assessment of Engineering Technologist. Worried about State Sponsorship chances NSW with 55+5SS points? the thing that is worrying me is the complete rejection from NSW or too much time to wait?

don't have the idea how many Engineering Technologist are going to get SS from NSW?


----------



## tikki2282

Hello All,

I am planning to submit my EOI today and have few questions:

1. In Education section it says enter all education at secondary level and above. Do we have to enter 10th and 12th details or just Bachelor details?

2. In Exp section I served in different roles in the last 10 years in same organization. Shall I enter all those details in separate rows? ACS counted my exp after January 2009 and during that time there is an overlap on a particular roles, Do I need to enter 2 rows for the same role and mark relevant the row after February 2009?

Thanks!


----------



## Esh

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI for 189 on 5th Oct'15 with 60 Points. Based on the pathetic timelines i am thinking of applying for 190 for Victoria with 65 Points.

Do you want me to submit a new EOI or update the same one? If i update that, they are again going to count from today. 

Please help me.

Thanks,
Esh


----------



## harisjd

tikki2282 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am planning to submit my EOI today and have few questions:
> 
> 1. In Education section it says enter all education at secondary level and above. Do we have to enter 10th and 12th details or just Bachelor details?
> 
> 2. In Exp section I served in different roles in the last 10 years in same organization. Shall I enter all those details in separate rows? ACS counted my exp after January 2009 and during that time there is an overlap on a particular roles, Do I need to enter 2 rows for the same role and mark relevant the row after February 2009?
> 
> Thanks!


1. Its better to give more information, but if you enter the bachelors detail only at this time it won't be a problem.

2. Mark the experiences that were not accounted by ACS as "Not Related", and all the experiences marked by ACS should be entered as related for correct calculation of the points. I also had different overlapping roles in different companies, but i entered the experience of one company in one entry with the last designation entered.


----------



## harisjd

Esh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 189 on 5th Oct'15 with 60 Points. Based on the pathetic timelines i am thinking of applying for 190 for Victoria with 65 Points.
> 
> Do you want me to submit a new EOI or update the same one? If i update that, they are again going to count from today.
> 
> Please help me.
> 
> Thanks,
> Esh



If by updating the EOI your points increase, then the EOI effective date will change. So either you make a new one or update the existing one its going to be more or less the same thing.


----------



## PetitJam

hi everyone, i just recently joined this forum. have been following some of the useful advice here.
was just wondering what is the chance of getting invited with 65 points for actuary occupation? my agent advised me to get 70 points in order to get invited.
just curious about that and what do you guys think?


----------



## Ahamudul

auslover said:


> HI guys,
> 
> As the EOI process has already started so i am starting this thread where people can share , Their EOi filing status and issues.
> 
> I Filed EOI today with 60 points


Same here, please share the key aspects/issues of applying for EOI


----------



## Ahamudul

*Eoi*



auslover said:


> HI guys,
> 
> As the EOI process has already started so i am starting this thread where people can share , Their EOi filing status and issues.
> 
> I Filed EOI today with 60 points


Same here, please share the key aspects/issues of applying for EOI


----------



## tirik.ijrad

PetitJam said:


> hi everyone, i just recently joined this forum. have been following some of the useful advice here.
> was just wondering what is the chance of getting invited with 65 points for actuary occupation? my agent advised me to get 70 points in order to get invited.
> just curious about that and what do you guys think?


If your occupation is in SOL then you will receive invitation in next round itself as there are very less applicants in your occupation.


----------



## abdulhafeez

Hi I have applied eoi to get nomination for applying state sponsor ship for NSW since 3 months,but I have not received any feedback back. I m electrical engineer my total points are 55+5=60.my question is that is there any chance to get nomination for applying state sponsor ship?


----------



## PetitJam

another quick question:
can anyone explain how the invitation round works? let's say there are 2 rounds in a month (eg: 1 Jan 2015 and 15 Jan 201). if i put in an EOI on 1 Jan 2015, roughly when will i get invited? if i didn't get invited in the first round, is there any chance for me to get invited in the second round?
thanks guys


----------



## osteo80

PetitJam said:


> another quick question:
> can anyone explain how the invitation round works? let's say there are 2 rounds in a month (eg: 1 Jan 2015 and 15 Jan 201). if i put in an EOI on 1 Jan 2015, roughly when will i get invited? if i didn't get invited in the first round, is there any chance for me to get invited in the second round?
> thanks guys


Applicants are ranked by scores, then by submission dates. Let's say you have 65 points, you will be invited before 60 pointers but later than people with 65 points but submit the EOI earlier than you.


----------



## abdulhafeez

hi
how long it takes ?I m waiting more than 3 months.


----------



## adrian.hy

abdulhafeez said:


> hi
> how long it takes ?I m waiting more than 3 months.


Check this link, under invitation rounds you can see points and DOE cutoff. It hasn't been updated to the latest round (9 Oct) though.

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


----------



## civil189

Guys,
Submitted EOI for 233211 civil engineer with 60 points for visa 189 on 7 Oct 15,
What are the chances of getting an invitation and could anybody tell me what is the present scenario for civil engineer?


----------



## puneet hora

hi guys

I lodged my eoi in August under the options of 190 and 489.My occupation code is 212416,i.e, Television journalist.My occupation is not in demand.When do they change their occupation lists? or is there any way i can get a job offer from Australia if I try for that? Hoping for a way out.

thanks


----------



## georgestanley032

You get 25 points for your age, 0 for English, 15 for degree , have you had an assessment on your profession?, if you need extra points you will have to take the IELTS, my husband has to do it to get extra points and were English.


----------



## Sgamba

I have a doubt about filling up the EOI. In the Qualification section they ask about your degree.

I have a master in accounting and finance. In the EOI I can select:

either Masters in Science, Business
or Master (other)

What should I select? Is a mistake here relevant?

Thanks in advance


----------



## KeeDa

Sgamba said:


> I have a doubt about filling up the EOI. In the Qualification section they ask about your degree.
> 
> I have a master in accounting and finance. In the EOI I can select:
> 
> either Masters in Science, Business
> or Master (other)
> 
> What should I select? Is a mistake here relevant?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Choose any. It does not matter. But make sure that at the last step, the system has calculated correct points.


----------



## Alhad

Hi all,

Entering this thread now. EOI submitted yesterday. 

Cheers,
A


----------



## Gagandsingh

Hi everyone,

Can anyone answer this, my friend is going to apply for PR. His age is 30 , did B-Tech in civil Engg(233211) and the 5 years of experience. After this he went to Manchester(UK) for his Master Degree and after completing masters he got 1 more year of experience in the same field. Now, the question is 
1. How his points will be calculated?
2 Is it required to assess his education as his masters is from Manchester (UK)?
3 Is it required to give Ielts?
4. Can he claim the points for his after graduation experience.


----------



## sakaur09

hi have you received invitation yet?


----------



## grant512

Hi, when you guys filled up your EOI, under *years of experience in nominated occupation overseas* did you follow ACS assessment or your assessing bodies? or
put your total working experience relevant to your nominated occupation? my wife worked as ICT BA since Oct 2007. Is it correct to put under working experience total of 8 years?

Thanks!


----------



## KeeDa

grant512 said:


> Hi, when you guys filled up your EOI, under *years of experience in nominated occupation overseas* did you follow ACS assessment or your assessing bodies? or
> put your total working experience relevant to your nominated occupation? my wife worked as ICT BA since Oct 2007. Is it correct to put under working experience total of 8 years?
> 
> Thanks!


For EOI, fill all the relevant work experience and make sure that you mark work experience as "not-relevant" which happens to be before the ACS awarded skill-met-date. The rest as "relevant"


----------



## Ind79

Hi Guys,

Following is the status of my EOI for tracking purpose.

ACS: ICT Business Analyst (261111)
Skill Select: 189 (65 points) and 190 (70 points for NSW)
PTE Score: L 90, R 76, S 84, W 90.....Overall 82

Date submitted: 18/06/2015, Date of effect: 07/10/2015.

Waiting for invitation.


----------



## grant512

Hi can I get your view on this? including our experts.. 
*
While the ACS is authorise to assess ICT skills assessment. The final decision in awarding points remain with the DIBP*

ACS granted me 2 years experience only out of my 8 years relevant experience. really sad!


----------



## Cocox

grant512 said:


> Hi can I get your view on this? including our experts..
> *
> While the ACS is authorise to assess ICT skills assessment. The final decision in awarding points remain with the DIBP*
> 
> ACS granted me 2 years experience only out of my 8 years relevant experience. really sad!


Why not go for 190 visa bro. You'll get 70 points and a quicker EOI.


----------



## Umas

updated my EOI with 65 points for 261313 - software engineer. Optimistic to receive the invitation at least in December round.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

It seems that Mechanical Engineer 2335XX code also are not being invited for 189 with 60 points. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## KeeDa

tirik.ijrad said:


> It seems that Mechanical Engineer 2335XX code also are not being invited for 189 with 60 points. Can anyone confirm this?


Those who filed with 60 points till 16-Aug have been invited from your occupation.


----------



## KeeDa

Umas said:


> updated my EOI with 65 points for 261313 - software engineer. Optimistic to receive the invitation at least in December round.


Clever move. Why December? You will get it in November itself.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

KeeDa said:


> Those who filed with 60 points till 16-Aug have been invited from your occupation.


Good. Can you share the source of info?


----------



## KeeDa

tirik.ijrad said:


> Good. Can you share the source of info?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ions-eagerly-awaiting-october-2015-round.html

You will have to read posts from 23-Oct


----------



## BrainDrain

Not sure if this is the right thread to post this question, if not please redirect me to correct thread.
I got ACS positive result today however my current employment was assessed as not suitable citing reason of 'Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation'. I had provided statutory declaration on stamp paper + employment letter from company + first and latest payslip but seems that was not enough.
Now with current result I can claim total of total 5 years of suitable experience which gives me 10 points.
With this my total points tally is 65 ...
Age: 30
English: 10
Employment: 10 (PS: With current employment added I can get 15 points next month)
Qualifications: 15
Question is should I review my ACS result and try to get 15 points or should I go ahead and submit EOI. Also incase i get an invitation to apply for Visa will there be a problem later on because of my current employment not being recognized by ACS?

I am applying for ANZSCO code: 261312 (Developer Programmer).


----------



## JK123

BrainDrain said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread to post this question, if not please redirect me to correct thread.
> I got ACS positive result today however my current employment was assessed as not suitable citing reason of 'Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation'. I had provided statutory declaration on stamp paper + employment letter from company + first and latest payslip but seems that was not enough.
> Now with current result I can claim total of total 5 years of suitable experience which gives me 10 points.
> With this my total points tally is 65 ...
> Age: 30
> English: 10
> Employment: 10 (PS: With current employment added I can get 15 points next month)
> Qualifications: 15
> Question is should I review my ACS result and try to get 15 points or should I go ahead and submit EOI. Also incase i get an invitation to apply for Visa will there be a problem later on because of my current employment not being recognized by ACS?
> 
> I am applying for ANZSCO code: 261312 (Developer Programmer).


Hi,

As you are having 65 points,you can go ahead and submit the EOI and you will get the invitation in the next round itself. You can always add this experience in the EOI and declare it as non relevant.


----------



## KeeDa

BrainDrain said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread to post this question, if not please redirect me to correct thread.
> I got ACS positive result today however my current employment was assessed as not suitable citing reason of 'Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation'. I had provided statutory declaration on stamp paper + employment letter from company + first and latest payslip but seems that was not enough.
> Now with current result I can claim total of total 5 years of suitable experience which gives me 10 points.
> With this my total points tally is 65 ...
> Age: 30
> English: 10
> Employment: 10 (PS: With current employment added I can get 15 points next month)
> Qualifications: 15
> Question is should I review my ACS result and try to get 15 points or should I go ahead and submit EOI. Also incase i get an invitation to apply for Visa will there be a problem later on because of my current employment not being recognized by ACS?
> 
> I am applying for ANZSCO code: 261312 (Developer Programmer).


65 is a good enough score to get invited immediately in the upcoming EOI round. You can choose to mark your current employment as not-related and not claim points for it. There is no problem with this approach. But, during visa processing, they generally get your job skills verified from your current employer (HR). Sometimes they do it with ex-HR's as well, but it mostly is current HR. Since you will mark your current one as not-relevant, your immediate ex-HR might get the verification call/ email. So decide accordingly.


----------



## haisergeant

Hi @Keeda,

I have a question to ask:
- my employer wire transfer to me most of the time to me. But some months she visited Viet Nam and pay me directly. I have payrolls for these months but I don't have bank statements for these months, do I need these documents notarized to show case officer?

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

haisergeant said:


> Hi @Keeda,
> 
> I have a question to ask:
> - my employer wire transfer to me most of the time to me. But some months she visited Viet Nam and pay me directly. I have payrolls for these months but I don't have bank statements for these months, do I need these documents notarized to show case officer?
> 
> Thanks


You need not notarize or certify the documents.
Also, you need not upload all your payrolls, but just enough to convince the CO about your continued employment. One payslip per quarter works just fine, and if they still need to see more, you will be asked for them.


----------



## haisergeant

@Keeda: thank you very much.


----------



## BrainDrain

KeeDa said:


> 65 is a good enough score to get invited immediately in the upcoming EOI round. You can choose to mark your current employment as not-related and not claim points for it. There is no problem with this approach. But, during visa processing, they generally get your job skills verified from your current employer (HR). Sometimes they do it with ex-HR's as well, but it mostly is current HR. Since you will mark your current one as not-relevant, your immediate ex-HR might get the verification call/ email. So decide accordingly.


Thank you JK123 and Keeda for reply.
In fact I will prefer verification done by ex-HR rather than current due to obvious reasons.
Will go ahead and submit EOI with current points.


----------



## JayBees

Hello everyone...

Submitted NSW SS with 65+5 points today as ceiling for my profession Internal Auditor reached its cap already. Can I expect an invitation within 2-3 months? Are they inviting Internal Auditors? Any Internal Auditor applied / got invitation for NSW SS this year with 70 points? 

Cheers...


----------



## yiyengar

Hey jaybees sent you a pm. Pls check.


----------



## JK123

Hi,

Skillselect has now updated the details up to 23rd October. Have a look.

SkillSelect


----------



## Sam678

My EOI done in August’15 had info of my current position as Production Manager and joining date mentioned was 11th June’14. However in DIBP form my consultant has mentioned current position as OPEX Leader and date of joining is kept same ie 11th June’14. 
Actually I had joined my current organization as Production Manager on 18th June’14 till 31st December ’14 and got a position change to OPEX leader from 1st January’15 till today in the same organization.
Also, my salary slips from June’14 till August’15 shows my designation as Production Manager and from Sept’15 onwards it has been updated to new position of OPEX leader. I have got transfer letter from company HR mentioning my position change from 1st january’15 to Opex leader from Production manager

Can this cause a VISA Denial for me? all my documents are genuine. 
Experts please guide me further….I really need your help.


----------



## Prathap

Submitted EOI with 60 Points - 261311 Analyst Programmer..


----------



## fahad81

Guys, just being curious, I applied EOI on 28 Sep in Software and Applications Programmers, how much time would it take to roll up, keeping the current situation of 23 Oct in mind. My points are 60 in Skilled - Independent.


----------



## harisjd

Finally the status of my application is "Assessment in progress" :fingerscrossed:... It seems like a very long journey when i look back at it now :clap2:


----------



## harisjd

fahad81 said:


> Guys, just being curious, I applied EOI on 28 Sep in Software and Applications Programmers, how much time would it take to roll up, keeping the current situation of 23 Oct in mind. My points are 60 in Skilled - Independent.


Hello Fahad

By the current trend you might be getting an invitation in feb/march as the backlog for 60 pointers is still there...


----------



## harisjd

Sam678 said:


> My EOI done in August’15 had info of my current position as Production Manager and joining date mentioned was 11th June’14. However in DIBP form my consultant has mentioned current position as OPEX Leader and date of joining is kept same ie 11th June’14.
> Actually I had joined my current organization as Production Manager on 18th June’14 till 31st December ’14 and got a position change to OPEX leader from 1st January’15 till today in the same organization.
> Also, my salary slips from June’14 till August’15 shows my designation as Production Manager and from Sept’15 onwards it has been updated to new position of OPEX leader. I have got transfer letter from company HR mentioning my position change from 1st january’15 to Opex leader from Production manager
> 
> Can this cause a VISA Denial for me? all my documents are genuine.
> Experts please guide me further….I really need your help.



Hello Sam,

If you have original and genuine documents to support your claim then i don't think you need to worry about anything.


----------



## mandeepsapal

Hi Guys,

I have submitted the EOI on 26'Oct with SOL 263311.

Any idea by when I can get the invite ?!


----------



## harisjd

mandeepsapal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted the EOI on 26'Oct with SOL 263311.
> 
> Any idea by when I can get the invite ?!




Your points?


----------



## mandeepsapal

60 pointer


----------



## Viral Patel

Hello 

Can anybody help me,

Can I consider graduate apprentice as my skill work experience. I am having 8 years work experience including graduate apprentice. During graduate apprentice I was getting stipend and it was full time work,

Guys pl help me


----------



## Sam678

Generally in how many days CO is allocated?


----------



## civil189

Guys,
I submitted EOI on 7 October 2015 with 60 points for 233211, when should I expect invitation ?
If I switch my job after EOI, would it effect my EOI or visa invitation. I am not claiming points for current job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Umas

have a query ... 

If anyone has two ACS assessment letter (with different reference number) .... while submitting EOI do we need to mention the old ACS reference number anywhere? Did not see any such options though ... 

My friend have two ACS assessment letter with different reference number .... first one was invalid as he submitted wrong affidavit ... however, he submitted the correct affidavit later and got his skill sets assessed again ...

Can any one help Please.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Sam678

Generally in how many days CO is allocated?


----------



## vp1992

Hi Everyone
I have filed my EOI with my partner for 189 visa.
I have mentioned my relationship status as - De-Facto. 
In the section where regarding family members below is my response.
Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future
application? - Yes
How many family members? - 1
Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? - Yes
Is the partner an Australian permanent resident or citizen? - No

Is this the right approach? or by family members they mean blood relatives only. I am asking because de-facto partnerships are not recognized in India and hence not sure if partner is considered a family member or not.
I filed my EOI 2 months back and not sure if I will have to withdraw it.


----------



## harisjd

mandeepsapal said:


> 60 pointer


60 pointer back log till august was cleared last time around.. so judging by that approximately feb or march rounds...


----------



## harisjd

Viral Patel said:


> Hello
> 
> Can anybody help me,
> 
> Can I consider graduate apprentice as my skill work experience. I am having 8 years work experience including graduate apprentice. During graduate apprentice I was getting stipend and it was full time work,
> 
> Guys pl help me



It solely depends upon your JD i.e., job description matching the JD of the occupation on the SOL list. if it matches and it was a full time paid job then i think it will be considered as the skilled work experience..


----------



## harisjd

Umas said:


> have a query ...
> 
> If anyone has two ACS assessment letter (with different reference number) .... while submitting EOI do we need to mention the old ACS reference number anywhere? Did not see any such options though ...
> 
> My friend have two ACS assessment letter with different reference number .... first one was invalid as he submitted wrong affidavit ... however, he submitted the correct affidavit later and got his skill sets assessed again ...
> 
> Can any one help Please.
> 
> thanks,
> Umas


No, i don't think you need to mention the old reference letter number anywhere... you can get assessment as many times as you want so that is not mandatory anywhere to mention the old reference numbers...


----------



## harisjd

Sam678 said:


> Generally in how many days CO is allocated?



Approx. 40 to 50 days after you submit your visa application...


----------



## harisjd

vp1992 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I have filed my EOI with my partner for 189 visa.
> I have mentioned my relationship status as - De-Facto.
> In the section where regarding family members below is my response.
> Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future
> application? - Yes
> How many family members? - 1
> Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? - Yes
> Is the partner an Australian permanent resident or citizen? - No
> 
> Is this the right approach? or by family members they mean blood relatives only. I am asking because de-facto partnerships are not recognized in India and hence not sure if partner is considered a family member or not.
> I filed my EOI 2 months back and not sure if I will have to withdraw it.



This is the right approach. Here the family members include partner as well. You don't need to withdraw your EOI because of that...


----------



## davidlk04

hey guys confusion in submitting eoi
would the client be prepared to live outside australian capital cities what should be selected? i did no
would i be bound to live outside ? and be delayed if i select no??
seniors who went through this for state sponsorship???

and i have included my australian qualifications...as claiming points for that? 
is it necessary to include overseas qualification in Eoi...??

thanks..senior famiiar with that...


----------



## dhijaj

Esh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 189 on 5th Oct'15 with 60 Points. Based on the pathetic timelines i am thinking of applying for 190 for Victoria with 65 Points.
> 
> Do you want me to submit a new EOI or update the same one? If i update that, they are again going to count from today.
> 
> Please help me.
> 
> Thanks,
> Esh


Whats is your job code?


----------



## Esh

dhijaj said:


> Whats is your job code?


261313!!
I have applied for Victoria on 19th Oct and waiting for it 

Thanks!!


----------



## Jagadesh

Hi, Im quite new to this expat forum. Could anyone help with my below query. Thanks.
I have over all 65 points (Age-30 + PTE-10 + Software Eng 5.5 yrs-15) and submitted EOI for 189 visa yesterday 29th Oct 2015.
Any idea approximately when I can expect invitation and please let me know, whether there are any cycles when we can expect the invitation for a month (is it during first week or on 15th etc.,).
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Viral Patel

harisjd said:


> It solely depends upon your JD i.e., job description matching the JD of the occupation on the SOL list. if it matches and it was a full time paid job then i think it will be considered as the skilled work experience..


Hi thanks for your reply.

The roles and responsibilities is same as i am doing right now. Also it was full time work.

Pl. reply as i am in confusion what to do....


----------



## Sam678

Guys which is the best forum to follow after getting invitation?


----------



## gurbhej.garrysran

Hi guys,

I am new to this forum. Have submitted my EOI for occupation Actuary on 21st October with 60 points. I have a doubt about invitation rounds. Do they invite just according to your EOI score or they consider your occupation as well??

thanks in advance

Garry


----------



## harisjd

gurbhej.garrysran said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Have submitted my EOI for occupation Actuary on 21st October with 60 points. I have a doubt about invitation rounds. Do they invite just according to your EOI score or they consider your occupation as well??
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> Garry


Its basically your EOI score and EOI submission date which decides the invite (that is if the quota hasn't been reached for the nominated occupation of course)...


----------



## harisjd

Viral Patel said:


> Hi thanks for your reply.
> 
> The roles and responsibilities is same as i am doing right now. Also it was full time work.
> 
> Pl. reply as i am in confusion what to do....


If you are sure about that and you are confident you can get a reference letter from your employer and later on you can confirm your 8 years of working experience through your salary transactions, then go ahead and apply for assessment and see if you can get the positive assessment.. after that proceed with the EOI...


----------



## harisjd

davidlk04 said:


> hey guys confusion in submitting eoi
> would the client be prepared to live outside australian capital cities what should be selected? i did no
> would i be bound to live outside ? and be delayed if i select no??
> seniors who went through this for state sponsorship???
> 
> and i have included my australian qualifications...as claiming points for that?
> is it necessary to include overseas qualification in Eoi...??
> 
> thanks..senior famiiar with that...


Answer to your first question would be partly yes partly no. you might be located outside the capital metropolitan cities. No you won't get delayed if you select no to that option.

Secondly you should mention your qualifications related to your field. And if you skip your qualifications dan there is a gap in your completion of study and doing job then that might hamper your case.


----------



## Akon

Hello guys, I submitted my EOI for general accountant with 55 + 5 on 11 the of june 2015. I didnt get invitation untill now, its been more than 4 months. I got my Employment skills assessed by Cpa and got postive reply. I have now updated my EOI and now eoi date of effect has changed and points have increased from 60 to 65 points for Nsw 190. I have also applied for 189 today with 60. Do I have a chance now to receive invitation ?


----------



## Viral Patel

harisjd said:


> If you are sure about that and you are confident you can get a reference letter from your employer and later on you can confirm your 8 years of working experience through your salary transactions, then go ahead and apply for assessment and see if you can get the positive assessment.. after that proceed with the EOI...


Reference letter i can get as i have 8 years experience in the same field. What I want information whether they are considering graduate apprentice as skilled employment. I hv already received Assessment. However, i had not applied for advising for skill employment point....


----------



## michau83

hi all,
i'm new and gonna submit EOI nextweek. I hire an agent for all migration purpose. My agent will submit with their account account. I wonder, in case I have granted, and I would like to change passport number. Could i update myself via VEVO or i will stick with them all of my life?

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

michau83 said:


> hi all,
> i'm new and gonna submit EOI nextweek. I hire an agent for all migration purpose. My agent will submit with their account account. I wonder, in case I have granted, and I would like to change passport number. Could i update myself via VEVO or i will stick with them all of my life?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you can update your new passport using form 929 yourself. Search this forum for the process.


----------



## gurbhej.garrysran

Thanks for the info. As i can see in the forum that general accountant 60 pointers are waiting since june. So any idea how much i have to wait ??


----------



## Sgamba

gurbhej.garrysran said:


> Thanks for the info. As i can see in the forum that general accountant 60 pointers are waiting since june. So any idea how much i have to wait ??


As general accountant with 60 points you might wait forever. Only few accountants with 70+ points were invited in the last 3 invitation rounds and there is a backlog of 65 pointers from the second of July.

The best things you can do is to apply for other kind of visa (have you considered the state sponsorship?) and increase your points.

Sorry for the bad news, but the situation for accountants is quite dramatic this year :S


----------



## Siddhesh.t

*EOI submitted for 189 - 261313 - 60 points*

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum. Could someone please add me to the list of EOI's submitted? Thanks. Below are necessary details

EOI submission date: 1/11/2015
Visa No: 189
Skill - 261313
Points - 60 (IELTS - 7)

Also please let me know what is the wait period as per current trend, to receive invite.

Thanks,
Sid


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Hi, I have made a mistake in claiming points for qualification and experience, i over claimed for qualification and under claimed for experience. I already updated my EOI, is it advisabel to continue on the same EOI, or withdraw and re-submit a new one.


----------



## andreyx108b

dhawalNpatel said:


> Hi, I have made a mistake in claiming points for qualification and experience, i over claimed for qualification and under claimed for experience. I already updated my EOI, is it advisabel to continue on the same EOI, or withdraw and re-submit a new one.


As long as current eoi is correct, you are fine.


----------



## gurbhej.garrysran

Sgamba said:


> As general accountant with 60 points you might wait forever. Only few accountants with 70+ points were invited in the last 3 invitation rounds and there is a backlog of 65 pointers from the second of July.
> 
> The best things you can do is to apply for other kind of visa (have you considered the state sponsorship?) and increase your points.
> 
> Sorry for the bad news, but the situation for accountants is quite dramatic this year :S


But my occupation is Actuary. Any idea how much i have to wait??


----------



## gurbhej.garrysran

Sgamba said:


> As general accountant with 60 points you might wait forever. Only few accountants with 70+ points were invited in the last 3 invitation rounds and there is a backlog of 65 pointers from the second of July.
> 
> The best things you can do is to apply for other kind of visa (have you considered the state sponsorship?) and increase your points.
> 
> Sorry for the bad news, but the situation for accountants is quite dramatic this year :S


My occupation is actuary. Is there any idea how much will this one take??


----------



## scorpion.prakash

Hi KeeDa,

As u predicted last time, Victoria rejected my State nomination for 261314 - Software Tester. My skills assessment was done by ACS. I would like to reassess my self as programmer to apply for 189. What are the chances of positive outcome from ACS as software programmer, once they have already assessed me as a Tester? Should I avoid any risk by reassessing from somewhere else like Vetass?


----------



## KeeDa

You can get assessed as Developer if you do sufficient (65+%) activities required for the development occupation- like writing code/ scripts (as an automation tester perhaps).

No, you don't get to choose the assessing body. Whom you get assessed from depends on your occupation. SW Tester, SW Engineer, Developer, etc. are occupations that require assessment only from the ACS. I suggest you download ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf and study the various occupations that they can assess and the skills requirements for those.



prakash.pangerkar said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> As u predicted last time, Victoria rejected my State nomination for 261314 - Software Tester. My skills assessment was done by ACS. I would like to reassess my self as programmer to apply for 189. What are the chances of positive outcome from ACS as software programmer, once they have already assessed me as a Tester? Should I avoid any risk by reassessing from somewhere else like Vetass?


----------



## scorpion.prakash

KeeDa said:


> You can get assessed as Developer if you do sufficient (65+%) activities required for the development occupation- like writing code/ scripts (as an automation tester perhaps).
> 
> No, you don't get to choose the assessing body. Whom you get assessed from depends on your occupation. SW Tester, SW Engineer, Developer, etc. are occupations that require assessment only from the ACS. I suggest you download ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf and study the various occupations that they can assess and the skills requirements for those.


Thanks, KeeDa
I am an automation tester. But, is there a risk? As I have already assessed myself as a software tester from them?


----------



## Sgamba

gurbhej.garrysran said:


> My occupation is actuary. Is there any idea how much will this one take??


Then if your occupation is not under a pro-rata, the immigration department will consider only the date of effect of your EOI. At the moment I don't know what is the backlog for 60 pointers. but I think you'll have to wait for few rounds. If you search in the forum you'll find more information.


----------



## shergill80

*Proving Experience points*

Hi All,

I submitted my EOI under Social Worker category for 189 visa on 28th Aug 2015. I claimed points for my 3 years experience post qualfication. I have refernce letters, appointment letter( 1 employer only whereas I worked with two different employers during the period 2003-2009, I have promotion letter/completion of probation period letter from the later ) from employer but I dont have form 16 or Tax return documents for all the employement period except one year.

Can someone guide me that is it neccessary to submit tax retun copies/form 16 for claiming employement points or appointment letter and refernce letters will suffice? 

And if its must, is there any way to get a copy of these either from employer or tax office.

Thanks,


----------



## vism

Hi, 
I submitted EOI on 11th Sept 2015 under 261313 (software engineer) for immigration under subclass 189 with 60 points. I'm still waiting for invitation. Any idea when I may get it? 
Thanks, 
Vism


----------



## KeeDa

You will have to carefully draft your skills this time so as to not completely contradict your statements given during your earlier assessment.



prakash.pangerkar said:


> Thanks, KeeDa
> I am an automation tester. But, is there a risk? As I have already assessed myself as a software tester from them?


----------



## nomy4u

You will get the invitation. I have read some where that in 2016 they will remove Actuary, General Accountant , Taxation Accountant from SOL.


----------



## nomy4u

gurbhej.garrysran said:


> But my occupation is Actuary. Any idea how much i have to wait??


You will get the invitation. I have read some where that in 2016 they will remove Actuary, General Accountant , Taxation Accountant from SOL.


----------



## michau83

join this box today


----------



## engfahmi

Hi Dears,

Am filling the EOI, am including my wife and children as Future application.
Then it asks: (Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?) 
Can't understand this question. Any help please? Is it yes or no???

Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa

engfahmi said:


> Hi Dears,
> 
> Am filling the EOI, am including my wife and children as Future application.
> Then it asks: (Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?)
> Can't understand this question. Any help please? Is it yes or no???
> 
> Thanks.


Tick YES
Future application here means the visa application that will result from this EOI.


----------



## dhijaj

Invitation rounds is round the corner tonight guys. All the best for those expecting one.


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi

Hello,:welcome:
I have submitted EOI today with 65 points for Visa 189.
1- When am I expected to receive the invitation (Job is not a busy one)?
2 - How do I know that I received the invitation? they will send email or only by check skill select account
3 - Do any one knows a thread that can help me in visa application after receiving the invitation?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Sgamba

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Hello,:welcome:
> I have submitted EOI today with 65 points for Visa 189.
> 1- When am I expected to receive the invitation (Job is not a busy one)?
> 2 - How do I know that I received the invitation? they will send email or only by check skill select account
> 3 - Do any one knows a thread that can help me in visa application after receiving the invitation?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


1- It depends on your ANZSCO code, if your occupation is not under a pro-rata you might receive the invitation next round or very soon though.
2- You'll get an email from the immigration department and your status on skillselect will change from submitted to invited.
3- Search through the forum, there is a thread for sure, probably straight away the next invitation round there will be even more threads.

Good luck


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi

Thank you so much for your answer

Can you tell me when is the next invitation round
and on which intervals they are doing the rounds


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi

Sgamba said:


> 1- It depends on your ANZSCO code, if your occupation is not under a pro-rata you might receive the invitation next round or very soon though.
> 2- You'll get an email from the immigration department and your status on skillselect will change from submitted to invited.
> 3- Search through the forum, there is a thread for sure, probably straight away the next invitation round there will be even more threads.
> 
> Good luck


Thank you so much for your answer

Can you tell me when is the next invitation round
and on which intervals they are doing the rounds


----------



## Sgamba

ali_a_bayoumi said:


> Thank you so much for your answer
> 
> Can you tell me when is the next invitation round
> and on which intervals they are doing the rounds


No worries 

The next invitation round is on 20 November and they are held twice a month.

Have a look at:

SkillSelect

for more info


----------



## vism

Hi, 
I submitted EOI on 11th Sept 2015 under 261313 (software engineer) for immigration under subclass 189 with 60 points. I'm still waiting for invitation. Any idea when I may get it? 
Thanks, 
Vism


----------



## Sgamba

vism said:


> Hi,
> I submitted EOI on 11th Sept 2015 under 261313 (software engineer) for immigration under subclass 189 with 60 points. I'm still waiting for invitation. Any idea when I may get it?
> Thanks,
> Vism


your occupation is under pro-rata.

Here you can find more information about the last round:

SkillSelect 23 October 2015 Round Results

I guess next round they will start inviting software engineers with 60 points but I have no idea about the backlog to be cleared. You might need to wait for few rounds. Search on the forum for threads related to software engineers, they can help you more.


----------



## dhijaj

vism said:


> Hi,
> I submitted EOI on 11th Sept 2015 under 261313 (software engineer) for immigration under subclass 189 with 60 points. I'm still waiting for invitation. Any idea when I may get it?
> Thanks,
> Vism


Backlog is cleared only till May 18th in this round. Refer below sheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...k7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit#gid=1396160536


----------



## deepinurheart01

Hi Friends,
I need some information regarding below question
When i filled my EOI i added only one more person(Wife) to be added in my application but now i want to add my recently born son also. If i will resubmit my EOI it will take a long time as i will be in last of the queue. I heard that we can present some letter during invitation.Should i wait for the invitation or resubmit my eoi. Can u help me what need to be done. Thanks in advance


----------



## KeeDa

deepinurheart01 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I need some information regarding below question
> When i filled my EOI i added only one more person(Wife) to be added in my application but now i want to add my recently born son also. If i will resubmit my EOI it will take a long time as i will be in last of the queue. I heard that we can present some letter during invitation.Should i wait for the invitation or resubmit my eoi. Can u help me what need to be done. Thanks in advance


Use the EDIT EOI button and update just this information. Make sure nothing else is changed. Since points will remain unchanged, the date of effect (i.e. your place in the queue) will not change.

If you are still concerned about it, then leave the EOI unchanged. When invited, you will have a chance to mention your son in the visa application online form where similar questions are repeated and this particular one is to be answered again. Check this thread to get an idea about those (the question of interest is Are there any migrating family members included in this application?): http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/879554-189-visa-lodging-query.html


----------



## fshah

Hi friends, 

Submitted my EOI with 60 points for SC 189. lets hope for the best. As per skilled select web site the cut off points for 2613 were 65. so i guess they will soon start selecting candidates with 60 points.

Regards,


----------



## harisjd

Just received the grant ALHAMDULILLAH...


----------



## babytux

Hi guys, I'm in a bit of a tough situation here. would appreciate your help on this: Invalid HAP ID


----------



## babytux

harisjd said:


> Just received the grant ALHAMDULILLAH...


Congrats!


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi

harisjd said:


> Just received the grant ALHAMDULILLAH...



Congratulations


----------



## Rani74

Sgamba said:


> your occupation is under pro-rata.
> 
> Here you can find more information about the last round:
> 
> SkillSelect 23 October 2015 Round Results
> 
> I guess next round they will start inviting software engineers with 60 points but I have no idea about the backlog to be cleared. You might need to wait for few rounds. Search on the forum for threads related to software engineers, they can help you more.


Hi,

My friend has applied his EOI for 223211 (ICT Trainer) on 13th of October, so far no luck! Any reasons you guys can guess?

Rani


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi

harisjd said:


> Just received the grant ALHAMDULILLAH...


Congratulations


----------



## Ahamudul

harisjd said:


> Just received the grant ALHAMDULILLAH...


Bro, What did u got?

189 or190?

How is your point and how long did it take?


----------



## harisjd

Ahamudul said:


> Bro, What did u got?
> 
> 189 or190?
> 
> How is your point and how long did it take?


I applied for 189 Independent. My point score was 65 and the total duration from start to end took 6 7 months...


----------



## vikasunjha

Age limit of 32 is considered during Visa file? or during EOI submission??


----------



## goodtimes

During EOI Submission


----------



## shri078

vikasunjha said:


> Age limit of 32 is considered during Visa file? or during EOI submission??


i feel the EOI system automatically reduces your age when you pass that limit. Meaning if you are losing points before receiving an invite then the EOI will modify itself else if you get an invite while you do not cross the age barrier to loose points then you should be good. This is what i feel but i may be wrong.


----------



## KeeDa

vikasunjha said:


> Age limit of 32 is considered during Visa file? or during EOI submission??





shri078 said:


> i feel the EOI system automatically reduces your age when you pass that limit. Meaning if you are losing points before receiving an invite then the EOI will modify itself else if you get an invite while you do not cross the age barrier to loose points then you should be good. This is what i feel but i may be wrong.


Correct. Points for age are considered at the time of invitation (and not at the time of EOI submission). If you are not invited by your birthday, then the EOI system will reduce 5 age points. If you celebrate your 33rd birthday after invitation, you still benefit from points equivalent to age 32.


----------



## ali_a_bayoumi

Hi all

Good day

Do any one received invitation for 20th November round or still

And, I am excepting to receive my invitation in this round. When I should know that I didn't invited 

Thank you


----------



## maglev

dear bros,
in the EOI it asks "provide details of your most recent english test" , does this mean that we have to use our last exam score even if we have a previous one with better results? in case that the 2 exams are valid (i.e. not older than 2 years) 
thanks alot


----------



## Sgamba

maglev said:


> dear bros,
> in the EOI it asks "provide details of your most recent english test" , does this mean that we have to use our last exam score even if we have a previous one with better results? in case that the 2 exams are valid (i.e. not older than 2 years)
> thanks alot


No, you need to use the English test that you want to use to claim your points for the EOI (the one with the highest score).


----------



## rohansingh2323

maglev said:


> dear bros,
> in the EOI it asks "provide details of your most recent english test" , does this mean that we have to use our last exam score even if we have a previous one with better results? in case that the 2 exams are valid (i.e. not older than 2 years)
> thanks alot


Please check your statement. Its not 2 years. English score is valid upto 36 months. Same thing is written on their website also.


----------



## Esh

Hi Guys,

Is NSW still inviting for 261313? If yes what are the timelines?
I have 60+5 points.
Please let me know.

TIA


----------



## gecashish

Guys, Please can some one advise whether it is a good approach to apply for 189 and 190 both together in the same EOI to increase your chance. I have 65 points with 189 and 70 points with 190.

Do you think that should go for both or 189 alone?
can we apply for more than one states(say NSW and SA both) in addition to 189?


----------



## KeeDa

gecashish said:


> guys, please can some one advise whether it is a good approach to apply for 189 and 190 both together in the same eoi to increase your chance. I have 65 points with 189 and 70 points with 190.
> 
> Do you think that should go for both or 189 alone?
> Can we apply for more than one states(say nsw and sa both) in addition to 189?


Your ANZSCO?


----------



## fleuretrox

PLEASE HELP
I was trying to apply for EOI and in progress 7 where it states skills assessment, it asks me for a reference number/ID - what do I have to put in here?

I did PYP, and previously didn't apply to ACS as my visa 485 (new one) didn't require to get into assessment.


----------



## Sgamba

fleuretrox said:


> PLEASE HELP
> I was trying to apply for EOI and in progress 7 where it states skills assessment, it asks me for a reference number/ID - what do I have to put in here?
> 
> I did PYP, and previously didn't apply to ACS as my visa 485 (new one) didn't require to get into assessment.


I don't know what PYP is, but you need a skills assessment from an authorized body. So if you don't have one and want to apply for a permanent residency visa you have to assess your skills.


----------



## kaycieha

Hi guysss

Anyone has 221111 eoi backlog clearance list please??


----------



## Memoryreay

Hi I am new to the forum. 
Can some one give me there time line please.
Applied expression of interest 29/10/2015 for WA state sponsorship. Does any one know how long it take to get the nomination approved. 
Thanks.


----------



## HWarraich

Memoryreay said:


> Hi I am new to the forum.
> Can some one give me there time line please.
> Applied expression of interest 29/10/2015 for WA state sponsorship. Does any one know how long it take to get the nomination approved.
> Thanks.


It seems you have submitted your EOI om immi website and selected WA for state sponsor. 

Please check WA's website for sponsorship eligibility for your occupation and other requirements. Accordingly, try to take sponsorship from WA.
Thanks.


----------



## gecashish

keeda said:


> your anzsco?


261111


----------



## gecashish

Guys..1/what are the disadvantages of filing 189 and 190 both?

2/ suppose if you get 190 invitation first then do you have the option to wait for 189 also and than decide which one to opt?

3/ How long it will take for 261111 ANZSCO code with 65points for 189 filed on 20/11/2015?


----------



## KeeDa

gecashish said:


> 261111





gecashish said:


> Guys..1/what are the disadvantages of filing 189 and 190 both?
> 
> 2/ suppose if you get 190 invitation first then do you have the option to wait for 189 also and than decide which one to opt?
> 
> 3/ How long it will take for 261111 ANZSCO code with 65points for 189 filed on 20/11/2015?


1/ If any one option results in an invite, you don't stand a chance with the other one.

2/ If using the same EOI, then no (as said above in #1)

3/ During the last few rounds, 2611 moved from 07-Aug to 20-Aug and now to 26-Aug. Consider this trend would continue (6 days of backlog clearance), and calculate yourself how long it would take to reach your DOE (20-Nov). We can only guess and estimate though and can never predict accurately.


----------



## gecashish

Thanks Keeda for update.
I have applied only 189 in EOI with 60 points for 261111.
I was bit hesitant to go for 190 because not sure if I choose NSW and gets the invitation as well (because of 70 points), what happens if didn't get a job there as I have to live there for 2 years..
suppose i gets a job in brisbane or in adelaide, than I won't be able to join there due to 190 visa...

But if I go with the calculation mentioned by you..6 days of clearance for each round for 261111 means it will take nearly 14 rounds to reach 20 nov which means 7 months from now??

so should I go with 190 as well?


----------



## KeeDa

gecashish said:


> Thanks Keeda for update.
> I have applied only 189 in EOI with 60 points for 261111.
> I was bit hesitant to go for 190 because not sure if I choose NSW and gets the invitation as well (because of 70 points), what happens if didn't get a job there as I have to live there for 2 years..
> suppose i gets a job in brisbane or in adelaide, than I won't be able to join there due to 190 visa...
> 
> But if I go with the calculation mentioned by you..6 days of clearance for each round for 261111 means it will take nearly 14 rounds to reach 20 nov which means 7 months from now??
> 
> so should I go with 190 as well?


You can file a separate EOI for 190 and can then decide later if and when invited by NSW at a later point in time- maybe by assessing your chances for 189 at that time.

As for your other queries, maybe this thread should help answer those: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/177322-jumping-states-other-stuff.html


----------



## Naveen2015

Guys,

I have launched my 189 and 190 visa application in EOI. I have 60 points for 189 and 65 points for 190. ACS cut my 4 years experience and said that any experience after April 2015 is said to be relevant to the occupation 263111. So in the EOI should I mark my current company as relevant because it is November2015 and im still with this company? Right now i have marked both my current company and previous company network engineer experience as irrelavant to nominated occupation. Is this the correct step? Please help guys!! Can I split the same company in 2 sections. one till april 2015 and then the other one from april 2015 to current date? is this a good idea?


----------



## Naveen2015

Alright guys....it looks like the EOI is good to go. I have applied for 189 (60 points) and 190 NSW (65 points) in the same application for 263111 network engineer. Thanks to all you guys ...keedabhai, harkanwal, hnmn4444,rajarajinin, indergreat, surya123,shri078,deepakprasad,pras07,andreyx108b,sarim1984, zebust,. Now is there something I should be doing in the meantime while the EOI is being processed? I heard something about checking on NSW website for demand or something like that? any tips or advice after EOI submission for 189 and 190?


----------



## gurbhej.garrysran

Hi All,

I am not able to see 20 November invitation round results in skillselect. Could somebody please guide me where to check the latest invitation results??

Regards
Gurbhej Singh


----------



## Antinode

HI everyone,

I submitted my EOI today for 189 under occupation "263311 - Telecommunications Engineer".
I have 65 points on my Skillselect.

What would be the invitation round dates I should be looking at? (I hear there are two invite rounds every month. Is there a link I should keep track for upcoming dates and results?)

Thanks!


----------



## mamoon

Hello Everyone,

I am having some issues in lodging my EOI and need some expert feedback. I received my Assessment from ACS today and I have 6 years of total experience. They reduced my 5 years of Experience and consider my experience from November 2014 onwards which means 1 year of experience only.

Please advise if I need to mention all my 6 years of experience with 5 years irrelevant and 1 year relevant ? or Shall I only mention 1 year of experience and no need to mention 5 years one??

Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## deepinurheart01

Hi Friends,

Can anyone please help me in below queries.
I am claiming 5 point of my spouse. ACS of mine and my wife are done in same Skill set. ILETS is done for both.During invitations what are the documents needed of my wife. Any help will be great. Please share your experience. Thanks in advance

Regards
Deepak


----------



## rajboss1976

190 Applicant - 55 + 5 Points
Civil Engineer
ANZSCO 233211
EOI Submission date - 09/11/2015
Invitation - Waiting
State Sponsorship - ACT Canberra


----------



## KeeDa

mamoon said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am having some issues in lodging my EOI and need some expert feedback. I received my Assessment from ACS today and I have 6 years of total experience. They reduced my 5 years of Experience and consider my experience from November 2014 onwards which means 1 year of experience only.
> 
> Please advise if I need to mention all my 6 years of experience with 5 years irrelevant and 1 year relevant ? or Shall I only mention 1 year of experience and no need to mention 5 years one??
> 
> Please advise. Thanks.


The first option- mention all of it with 5 years as irrelevant and the other 1 as relevant. If this period or overlap is with the same employer, then split it and have two entries for the same employer to achieve this.


----------



## KeeDa

deepinurheart01 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can anyone please help me in below queries.
> I am claiming 5 point of my spouse. ACS of mine and my wife are done in same Skill set. ILETS is done for both.During invitations what are the documents needed of my wife. Any help will be great. Please share your experience. Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards
> Deepak


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4194082-post4.html

Since you are claiming partner points, documents required from your wife will be same as those for primary applicant. You don't need anything for EOI/ invitation. All those are required afterwards after filing (having paid for) the visa.


----------



## gurbhej.garrysran

Hi Keeda,

Could you please guide me how to check the latest invitation round results. DiBP has not updated it after 6 nov draw.

Regards
Gurbhej Singh


----------



## KeeDa

gurbhej.garrysran said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> Could you please guide me how to check the latest invitation round results. DiBP has not updated it after 6 nov draw.
> 
> Regards
> Gurbhej Singh


That page is our only source to know the round results. We will have to wait for them to update. Alternately, you can try and guess the results for each occupation by following this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ons-eagerly-awaiting-november-2015-round.html


----------



## vism

Hey Guys,

I received Invitation to apply today for subclass 190 visa which has been sponsored by NSW. 
I had also submitted another EOI on 12th Spet for subclass 189 with 60 points under 261313. I have been waiting for invitation for this. I'm thinking that i might get an invitation in another 1-1.5 months. 
My question: can i still expect an invitation for 189 visa after having received one for 190 visa? please share if anybody has clarity on this.

Thanks,
visms


----------



## KeeDa

vism said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I received Invitation to apply today for subclass 190 visa which has been sponsored by NSW.
> I had also submitted another EOI on 12th Spet for subclass 189 with 60 points under 261313. I have been waiting for invitation for this. I'm thinking that i might get an invitation in another 1-1.5 months.
> My question: can i still expect an invitation for 189 visa after having received one for 190 visa? please share if anybody has clarity on this.
> 
> Thanks,
> visms


Yes, you can expect since you have filed 2 separate EOIs. 1 to 1.5 months is too optimistic though. I hope you are aware that there are applicants waiting with 60 points since 09-June.


----------



## dhawalNpatel

*Hi*

Hi,
If someone could help me with my query.
I was awarded an advanced diploma and 8 years of exp by my primary assessing body - AMSA. I also, have an MSc which AMSA refused to assess. I anyways went ahead and submitted my EOI on the 10-Oct. In this EOI, I under claimed for work exp (only 5 out of the 8 years) and used my highest qualification -MSc to claim 15 points, which summed up to 60 points. Later, based on feedback from other forum members, and the ambiguity related to my Masters , as I do not have a bachelors, I decided to amend my EOI to only claim for an Advanced diploma and all the 8 years for work exp. This gave me the required 60 points. In the meantime I applied to VETASSESS for a point test advise for my MSc, a positive result of which I just received yesterday. They say My MSc is equivalent to an AQF Masters, which I believe allows me to claim 15 points. 
I am in a dilemma if I should amend the EOI again or should I cancel this one and re-submit a new one. If I amend it yet again, will it reflect bad on me with the CO. 
If I submit a new EOI, will the old one still be in their system - I know I am asking a lil too much, unless we have COs on the forum  

Some insight would greatly be appreciated. 
Regards


----------



## KeeDa

dhawalNpatel said:


> Hi,
> If someone could help me with my query.
> I was awarded an advanced diploma and 8 years of exp by my primary assessing body - AMSA. I also, have an MSc which AMSA refused to assess. I anyways went ahead and submitted my EOI on the 10-Oct. In this EOI, I under claimed for work exp (only 5 out of the 8 years) and used my highest qualification -MSc to claim 15 points, which summed up to 60 points. Later, based on feedback from other forum members, and the ambiguity related to my Masters , as I do not have a bachelors, I decided to amend my EOI to only claim for an Advanced diploma and all the 8 years for work exp. This gave me the required 60 points. In the meantime I applied to VETASSESS for a point test advise for my MSc, a positive result of which I just received yesterday. They say My MSc is equivalent to an AQF Masters, which I believe allows me to claim 15 points.
> I am in a dilemma if I should amend the EOI again or should I cancel this one and re-submit a new one. If I amend it yet again, will it reflect bad on me with the CO.
> If I submit a new EOI, will the old one still be in their system - I know I am asking a lil too much, unless we have COs on the forum
> 
> Some insight would greatly be appreciated.
> Regards


You can edit the EOI as many times as you need to without affecting its outcome. Invitation system is automated and there is no involvement of case officers.


----------



## dhawalNpatel

KeeDa said:


> You can edit the EOI as many times as you need to without affecting its outcome. Invitation system is automated and there is no involvement of case officers.


But, will it be an issue, that I got my degree assessed after submitting the EOI.


----------



## KeeDa

dhawalNpatel said:


> But, will it be an issue, that I got my degree assessed after submitting the EOI.


No.


----------



## dhawalNpatel

KeeDa said:


> No.


Thanks


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

Please can you check my credentials and eligibility. I lost 7000 dollars last year, so dont want to make any mistake. I am afraid, my ACS assessment will expire by the time I get invitation. Please also let me know what are the chances of getting an invite by 16-dec.


189 | 261313 | Age 35 25 points | IELTS 7 (7 in each LRWS) 10 points | CSE Engg Degree 15 points | ACS (done on 16-dec-2013) 10 points (7.9 years total exp, 2 years deducted) | EOI: 60 points submitted on 04-Dec-2015 | Invited: Waiting | ACS might expire till the time I get invitation.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*For Occupation Code - 261313* AND *60 Points* AND *EOI submitted on 04-Dec-2015* | You won't be invited for the next 4-5 months as the backlog for 60 pointers is huge.

Look at improving your score to at least 65 points by securing higher English Language score.




delhi_ratnesh said:


> Please can you check my credentials and eligibility. I lost 7000 dollars last year, so dont want to make any mistake. I am afraid, my ACS assessment will expire by the time I get invitation. Please also let me know what are the chances of getting an invite by 16-dec.
> 
> 
> 189 | 261313 | Age 35 25 points | IELTS 7 (7 in each LRWS) 10 points | CSE Engg Degree 15 points | ACS (done on 16-dec-2013) 10 points (7.9 years total exp, 2 years deducted) | EOI: 60 points submitted on 04-Dec-2015 | Invited: Waiting | ACS might expire till the time I get invitation.


----------



## KeeDa

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Please can you check my credentials and eligibility. I lost 7000 dollars last year, so dont want to make any mistake. I am afraid, my ACS assessment will expire by the time I get invitation. Please also let me know what are the chances of getting an invite by 16-dec.
> 
> 
> 189 | 261313 | Age 35 25 points | IELTS 7 (7 in each LRWS) 10 points | CSE Engg Degree 15 points | ACS (done on 16-dec-2013) 10 points (7.9 years total exp, 2 years deducted) | EOI: 60 points submitted on 04-Dec-2015 | Invited: Waiting | ACS might expire till the time I get invitation.





Jeeten#80 said:


> *For Occupation Code - 261313* AND *60 Points* AND *EOI submitted on 04-Dec-2015* | You won't be invited for the next 4-5 months as the backlog for 60 pointers is huge.
> 
> Look at improving your score to at least 65 points by securing higher English Language score.


OP's ACS result is also expiring in about 10 days from now so he will have to get a new assessment as well.


----------



## nitmanit02

Hi Guys,
Good news. Got the golden emails of Grant letters yesterday for me and my spouse 

Thanks to all the fellow expats especially Keeda for the help and guidance.

I have one doubt, there is no date mentioned till when I will have to travel to Australia at least once.
I have no immediate plan as of now, but heard that we have to travel at least once before 1 year.
Is this information mentioned anywhere in the Immi/Border website?

Thanks


----------



## nitmanit02

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Good news. Got the golden emails of Grant letters yesterday for me and my spouse
> 
> Thanks to all the fellow expats especially Keeda for the help and guidance.
> 
> I have one doubt, there is no date mentioned till when I will have to travel to Australia at least once.
> I have no immediate plan as of now, but heard that we have to travel at least once before 1 year.
> Is this information mentioned anywhere in the Immi/Border website?
> 
> Thanks


Apologies Guys.
In excitement, I did not read the whole letter. The Date is mentioned there


----------



## adnanvb

Hello Expats,

Need your valuable opinion regarding my EOI. According to ACS, two years from my work experience have been deducted. Now, my question is, should I mention those deducted work experience in EOI or I should mention only those which are treated as appropriately skilled level. Your expat opinion in this regard would be highly appreciable.


----------



## Jeeten#80

REFER my post on how to update your EOI based on ACS letter | *EOI update based on ACS outcome*




adnanvb said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> Need your valuable opinion regarding my EOI. According to ACS, two years from my work experience have been deducted. Now, my question is, should I mention those deducted work experience in EOI or I should mention only those which are treated as appropriately skilled level. Your expat opinion in this regard would be highly appreciable.


----------



## adnanvb

Jeeten#80 said:


> REFER my post on how to update your EOI based on ACS letter | *EOI update based on ACS outcome*


Thanks a lot. I updated my EOI like you said. After being updated EOI Date of Effect is 6/12/2015. But I submitted it on 26/09/2015.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Earlier you might have over-claimed points for experience by NOT going by ACS outcome. Thereby giving you additional points.

Now your correct points total might be reflected (your points might have reduced), hence resulting in DOE to change.


REFER my following post to understand the risks associated with Over-claiming points.


*Over-claiming DIRECTLY results in VISA REFUSAL and NO REFUND.*





adnanvb said:


> Thanks a lot. I updated my EOI like you said. After being updated EOI Date of Submission is 6/12/2015. But I submitted it on 26/09/2015.


----------



## adnanvb

Jeeten#80 said:


> Earlier you might have over-claimed points for experience by NOT going by ACS outcome. Thereby giving you additional points.
> 
> Now your correct points total might be reflected (your points might have reduced), hence resulting in DOE to change.
> 
> 
> REFER my following post to understand the risks associated with Over-claiming points.
> 
> 
> *Over-claiming DIRECTLY results in VISA REFUSAL and NO REFUND.*


But the point still remains the same.


----------



## zanzoun

Guys,
How Long it will take to grant the visa after getting the invitation?


----------



## adnanvb

zanzoun said:


> Guys,
> How Long it will take to grant the visa after getting the invitation?


It depends on how fast you submit your visa application as well as the supporting documents.


----------



## shan.sm34

*Have to submit EOI with Experience*

Dear Members,

I have to submit my EOI. I have got ACS skill assessment letter(Under 263111-Computer network & system engineer) in July 2015. My total work experience so far is 5.5 years but at the time of ACS It was 5 years. ACS deducted my 4 years Experience. I got 65+score in PTE in all module. As of now I am securing 55 points for State 190 visa subclass. Please let me know should I lodge EOI with full 5.5 years Experience or I should fill outcome of experience which is assessed by ACS . I am little bit confused in that. Please help me. 

Thanks 
Shantnu Sharma


----------



## zanzoun

on average how long it will take if every thing is ready? 
how long it will take to get the officer contact me after i load my application.

Thank you for your usual support.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Have answered you in another post: *189 timeline*




zanzoun said:


> on average how long it will take if every thing is ready?
> how long it will take to get the officer contact me after i load my application.
> 
> Thank you for your usual support.


----------



## Jeeten#80

What is your EOI ... *Date of Effect*?


This is what you should be concerned about. IF your points haven't changed THEN your *Date of Effect* would be same/unchanged.






adnanvb said:


> But the point still remains the same.


----------



## skharoon

Jeeten#80 said:


> Have answered you in another post: 189 timeline


Kindly add me to the group. 


I have submitted EOI on 11 Nov with 55+5 to NSW.


----------



## Deepti Thukral

*Occupation Code 223311*

Hi, 
I have submitted my EOI on3 Dec 15 for Occupation in 223311 ( Training and Development Manager ). How do I find out if this occupation is in demand and in which state?
If anyone can reply asap.
Thanks
Deepti


----------



## triple

Hi,
I am currently submitting my EOI for ACT sponsored visa 190. I did two years of study in Australia but the CRICOS code is now shown as suspended (under review) for my degrees. 

When I enrolled/graduated, the courses were registered with CRICOS. What confuses me is that would DIBP consider current CRICOS registration or would they check it at the time of my enrollment?

I am currently at 65 points and am thinking of not claiming points for the two year Australian study requirement.
Any advice is greatly appreciated,
Thanks.


----------



## saurabhgoel123

Hi Friends,

Its being more than 40 days since I uploaded the documents asked by my CO, but till now no news... Dont know whats going on... any suggestion how much more have to wait .... 

Also, please help with GSM adelaid team phone number..... 

Thanks.


----------



## Rani74

Hey check the anzsco site. So far as I know its a available un SA only.


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

Dear Experts, need your help on a quick query.

CASE DETAIL--
My score for 261313 is 60 points and I submitted EOI on 4-dec-15, so I dont think I will be invited before 16-dec-15 (when my ACS assessment is expiring).
My total exp now is 12 years now, so my new ACS assessment would give me 15 points and my total EOI score will become 65 points. ACS Assessment should take around 15 days, since the change is only in the date of latest exp letter.

QUESTION 1-
My passport is expiring in May 2016. I have already applied for passport renewal in india. Can/shall I apply for ACS reassessment now or shall I wait for new passport to be delivered (which might take another 2 months) ?

QUESTION 2-
Another question, if I apply and get ACS assessment around 1-Jan-2016 and then invitation around 25-Jan-2016, shall I submit my application and pay visa fee immediately, or I shall wait for new passport ?

189 | 261313 | Age 35 25 points | IELTS 7 (7 in each LRWS) TRF date 7-Nov-15 10 points | CSE Engg Degree India 15 points | ACS (done on 16-dec-2013) 10 points (7.9 years total exp, 2 years deducted) | EOI: 60 points 04-Dec-2015 | Invited: Waiting | ACS might expire till the time I get invitation.


----------



## KeeDa

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Dear Experts, need your help on a quick query.
> 
> CASE DETAIL--
> My score for 261313 is 60 points and I submitted EOI on 4-dec-15, so I dont think I will be invited before 16-dec-15 (when my ACS assessment is expiring).
> My total exp now is 12 years now, so my new ACS assessment would give me 15 points and my total EOI score will become 65 points. ACS Assessment should take around 15 days, since the change is only in the date of latest exp letter.
> 
> QUESTION 1-
> My passport is expiring in May 2016. I have already applied for passport renewal in india. Can/shall I apply for ACS reassessment now or shall I wait for new passport to be delivered (which might take another 2 months) ?
> 
> QUESTION 2-
> Another question, if I apply and get ACS assessment around 1-Jan-2016 and then invitation around 25-Jan-2016, shall I submit my application and pay visa fee immediately, or I shall wait for new passport ?
> 
> 189 | 261313 | Age 35 25 points | IELTS 7 (7 in each LRWS) TRF date 7-Nov-15 10 points | CSE Engg Degree India 15 points | ACS (done on 16-dec-2013) 10 points (7.9 years total exp, 2 years deducted) | EOI: 60 points 04-Dec-2015 | Invited: Waiting | ACS might expire till the time I get invitation.


1- Reassessment not required just because your passport changed. Assessment result does not carry your passport details. Just your name, qualification (with its completion date), and list of employments.

2- Post invite, you have 60 days after invitation to apply (pay) for the visa. You'll get the new passport well before 25-Jan. In case if you don't receive the new passport, you can still apply the visa using current passport and use the 'update details' link in your immiAccount to update the new passport.


----------



## taurasmishu

Hi All,

I have made few changes in my EOI but it didn't change the points of it. After submitting I observed that Date Submitted is still the same which is "21/09/2015" and date of effect is changed to "09/12/2015". 

Now my query is that in 'Invitation rounds' my 'Date Submitted' will be considered and date of effect will not have any impact.

Thanks,


----------



## KeeDa

taurasmishu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have made few changes in my EOI but it didn't change the points of it. After submitting I observed that Date Submitted is still the same which is "21/09/2015" and date of effect is changed to "09/12/2015".
> 
> Now my query is that in 'Invitation rounds' my 'Date Submitted' will be considered and date of effect will not have any impact.
> 
> Thanks,


"Visa Date of Effect" is considered for invitation rounds. Where do you see the changed date? In the downloaded pdf or on the web interface? Ignore the DOE in the downloaded pdf as the one seen on screen is considered.


----------



## MoazzamEjaz

Hey everyone,
I was planning to apply for the EOI. I was wondering, do i need to get assessment from Engineering Australia for my Bachelors degree from Malaysia? If yes, than whats the procedure? The university and course do come under the Washington accord.


----------



## taurasmishu

KeeDa said:


> "Visa Date of Effect" is considered for invitation rounds. Where do you see the changed date? In the downloaded pdf or on the web interface? Ignore the DOE in the downloaded pdf as the one seen on screen is considered.


Thanks a lot Keeda for the response.

When I login to Web interface then *'21/09/2015'* is being displayed for *'Date Submitted' * field on EOI Homepage but the date is changed to *'09/12/2015' *for *'Date of Effect' *column which comes after *'Visa Type Description' *column.

It seems that I am in trouble now 

Is there any solution available if they have changed the date of EOI.


----------



## KeeDa

taurasmishu said:


> Thanks a lot Keeda for the response.
> 
> When I login to Web interface then *'21/09/2015'* is being displayed for *'Date Submitted' * field on EOI Homepage but the date is changed to *'09/12/2015' *for *'Date of Effect' *column which comes after *'Visa Type Description' *column.
> 
> It seems that I am in trouble now
> 
> Is there any solution available if they have changed the date of EOI.


Unfortunately, it seems your date of effect has changed somehow due to the updates you did on 09-December. What did you change exactly?


----------



## harisjd

MoazzamEjaz said:


> Hey everyone,
> I was planning to apply for the EOI. I was wondering, do i need to get assessment from Engineering Australia for my Bachelors degree from Malaysia? If yes, than whats the procedure? The university and course do come under the Washington accord.


Yes you need to get assessment done by the concerned authority and after the positive assessment you can go ahead with your EOI... 

The procedure would be given on the assessing body website for the engineering degree.


----------



## Digvijayl

Hi guys,

I lodged the EOI on 14th november as an electronics engineer, i recently asked my friend to ask his agent about the chances of recieving an invite and he told me that i will not receive an invite before march 2016.

Does anyone has a clue about to the waiting time for electronics engineers with 60 points.

Thanks


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Hi Guys

Not to put a dampener on things, but a question I'd like some thoughts / views on. Just looking at SkillSelect's website, I see the December 189 invitations are reduced down to 700.

Those who have been around for a while, where do you think that's going to land people points-wise when it comes to invitations going out? My understanding was 65/70s were pretty much a shoo-in for the next invitation round, but this change might (I wonder?) change that dynamic?

Curious as to why there's been such a sharp turn in the numbers for December... DIBP trying to keep the pile down a little for over the holiday season, perhaps?

Would be grateful for tuppenceworths!


----------



## andreyx108b

Digvijayl said:


> Hi guys, I lodged the EOI on 14th november as an electronics engineer, i recently asked my friend to ask his agent about the chances of recieving an invite and he told me that i will not receive an invite before march 2016. Does anyone has a clue about to the waiting time for electronics engineers with 60 points. Thanks


I think, more like February... Just based on the current trend...


----------



## Naveen2015

I have submitted for 189 and 190 visa on same EOI on November end 2015. do you think i will have a better chance if I submit 2 separate EOI's?


----------



## Digvijayl

Hey naveen is work experience needed for state sponsorship??


----------



## Jeeten#80

You have done the right thing | 2 EOI's might be required IF you want to apply for SS for 2 states.

*Update your current EOI accordingly for following question:*

*Preferred locations within Australia*

In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from? - Select the STATE to which you want to apply e.g. NSW OR select "ANY".

THEN wait for NSW to send you an invite to lodge NSW SS Nomination application (IF you selected NSW above | For others STATES refer to their website for next steps).

*NOTE*: STATES prefer those who Indicate interest in THEIR STATE in particular AND NOT those who select "ANY" state in EOI for the sake of 5 points.

They are interested in candidates who show commitment to live and stay in their state. So, make up your mind about which STATE to select.





Naveen2015 said:


> I have submitted for 189 and 190 visa on same EOI on November end 2015. do you think i will have a better chance if I submit 2 separate EOI's?


----------



## Naveen2015

Jeeten#80 said:


> You have done the right thing | 2 EOI's might be required IF you want to apply for SS for 2 states.
> 
> *Update your current EOI accordingly for following question:*
> 
> *Preferred locations within Australia*
> 
> In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from? - Select the STATE to which you want to apply e.g. NSW OR select "ANY".
> 
> THEN wait for NSW to send you an invite to lodge NSW SS Nomination application (IF you selected NSW above | For others STATES refer to their website for next steps).
> 
> *NOTE*: STATES prefer those who Indicate interest in THEIR STATE in particular AND NOT those who select "ANY" state in EOI for the sake of 5 points.
> 
> They are interested in candidates who show commitment to live and stay in their state. So, make up your mind about which STATE to select.




Jeetendrabhai,

what i meant to ask was. I have applied for 189 and 190(NSW) in the same EOI. But is it better for me to cancel the 190(NSW) of this EOI and reapply for 190(NSW) in a new separate EOI for a better chance of invitation?


----------



## Jeeten#80

* Still 65/70 pointers will rule the roast going forward (especially for pro-rata occupation codes).

* You have deciphered it correctly, DIBP is just trying to keep the workload manageable over the holiday period by reducing the number of invites for December 2015.






ScotDownUnder said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Not to put a dampener on things, but a question I'd like some thoughts / views on. Just looking at SkillSelect's website, I see the December 189 invitations are reduced down to 700.
> 
> Those who have been around for a while, where do you think that's going to land people points-wise when it comes to invitations going out? My understanding was 65/70s were pretty much a shoo-in for the next invitation round, but this change might (I wonder?) change that dynamic?
> 
> Curious as to why there's been such a sharp turn in the numbers for December... DIBP trying to keep the pile down a little for over the holiday season, perhaps?
> 
> Would be grateful for tuppenceworths!


----------



## Jeeten#80

As I said in my earlier post you have done the right thing. No need to cancel 190 (NSW) from your current EOI.

Submitting a seperate EOI for 190 (NSW) by cancelling out 190 (NSW) from your current EOI won't give any advantage.



Naveen2015 said:


> Jeetendrabhai,
> 
> what i meant to ask was. I have applied for 189 and 190(NSW) in the same EOI. But is it better for me to cancel the 190(NSW) of this EOI and reapply for 190(NSW) in a new separate EOI for a better chance of invitation?


----------



## Ajeet

Jeeten#80 said:


> As I said in my earlier post you have done the right thing. No need to cancel 190 (NSW) from your current EOI.
> 
> Submitting a seperate EOI for 190 (NSW) by cancelling out 190 (NSW) from your current EOI won't give any advantage.


True. You will get at the back of he queue again. So, do not do that.


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

*Experience Points Calculation*

Hi Experts,
I am continuously in employment since 9-Jul-2003 till today, however to get 65 points in EOI, I need to show 8 years of exp where I am struggling.
I got ACS reassessment today and they deducted 2 years from my last 10 years exp, but I think I am running short of few days to say it 8 years exp and to get 15 points for experience.
ACS letter says "The following employment after *December 2007* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately"
Need your urgent help to calculate the points and the eligibility.
Here is the detail.

I had submitted latest experience letter from my current company which has date as 1-dec-2015, which I am putting in the EOI details.
ACS letter issue date is 16-dec-2015

Though technically I have 8 years relevant exp in last 10 years (overall 11.5 years exp), but not able to show that on paper.
in such scenario, i doubt if anyone in my situation will ever be able to show 8 year exp.
Please suggest what shall I do ?

Company Start Date End Date Related ACS result wording 
Org1 9-Jul-04 3-Dec-05 N 07/04 - 12/05 (1yrs 5mths) 
Org2 5-Dec-05 31-Dec-07 N 12/05 - 04/08 (2yrs 4mths) 
Org2 1-Jan-08 28-Apr-08 Y included above (after dec 2007 is applicable)
Org3 30-Apr-08 28-Apr-11 Y 04/08 - 04/11 (3yrs 0mths) 
Org4 2-May-11 1-Dec-15 Y 05/11 - 12/15 (4yrs 7mths) 

Org4 exp letter was issued on 1-dec-15, so i have put that in EOI. is that correct ?

here is the wording from the ACS result letter for your reference. Please let me know if any other details are required.

/********************************************************************/

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Science & Engineering) from ….. completed June 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor
Degree with a major in computing.
The following employment after December 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 07/04 - 12/05 (1yrs 5mths)
Position: Programming Executive
Employer: Org1
Country: INDIA
Dates: 12/05 - 04/08 (2yrs 4mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: Org2
Country: INDIA
Dates: 04/08 - 04/11 (3yrs 0mths)
Position: Technology Specialist
Employer: Org3
Country: INDIA
Dates: 05/11 - 12/15 (4yrs 7mths)
Position: Lead Software Designer
Employer: Org4
Country: INDIA

/********************************************************************/

Here is the points breakdown, after putting above dates in the EoI.
Age: 33 - 39 : 25 Points
IELTS (7 Each) : 10 points
Comp Engg degree : 15
Work Ex (Equal to or greater than 5 Years and less than 8
Years) : 10 Points

Total Points: 60

189 | 261313 | Age 35 25 points | IELTS 7 (7 in each LRWS) 10 points | CSE Engg Degree 15 points | ACS (done agin on 16-dec-2015) 10 points (total 11.5 years total exp, 2 years deducted from last 10 years exp, and with exact dates, I am not getting 8 year net exp) | EOI: 60 points submitted on VIsa date of effect 05-Dec-2015 | Invited: Waiting


----------



## KeeDa

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Hi Experts,
> I am continuously in employment since 9-Jul-2003 till today, however to get 65 points in EOI, I need to show 8 years of exp where I am struggling.
> I got ACS reassessment today and they deducted 2 years from my last 10 years exp, but I think I am running short of few days to say it 8 years exp and to get 15 points for experience.
> ACS letter says "The following employment after *December 2007* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately"
> Need your urgent help to calculate the points and the eligibility.
> Here is the detail.
> 
> I had submitted latest experience letter from my current company which has date as 1-dec-2015, which I am putting in the EOI details.
> ACS letter issue date is 16-dec-2015
> 
> Though technically I have 8 years relevant exp in last 10 years (overall 11.5 years exp), but not able to show that on paper.
> in such scenario, i doubt if anyone in my situation will ever be able to show 8 year exp.
> Please suggest what shall I do ?
> 
> Company Start Date End Date Related ACS result wording
> Org1 9-Jul-04 3-Dec-05 N 07/04 - 12/05 (1yrs 5mths)
> Org2 5-Dec-05 31-Dec-07 N 12/05 - 04/08 (2yrs 4mths)
> Org2 1-Jan-08 28-Apr-08 Y included above (after dec 2007 is applicable)
> Org3 30-Apr-08 28-Apr-11 Y 04/08 - 04/11 (3yrs 0mths)
> Org4 2-May-11 1-Dec-15 Y 05/11 - 12/15 (4yrs 7mths)
> 
> *Org4 exp letter was issued on 1-dec-15, so i have put that in EOI. is that correct ?*
> 
> here is the wording from the ACS result letter for your reference. Please let me know if any other details are required.
> 
> /********************************************************************/
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Science & Engineering) from ….. completed June 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor
> Degree with a major in computing.
> The following employment after December 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 07/04 - 12/05 (1yrs 5mths)
> Position: Programming Executive
> Employer: Org1
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 12/05 - 04/08 (2yrs 4mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Employer: Org2
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 04/08 - 04/11 (3yrs 0mths)
> Position: Technology Specialist
> Employer: Org3
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 05/11 - 12/15 (4yrs 7mths)
> Position: Lead Software Designer
> Employer: Org4
> Country: INDIA
> 
> /********************************************************************/
> 
> Here is the points breakdown, after putting above dates in the EoI.
> Age: 33 - 39 : 25 Points
> IELTS (7 Each) : 10 points
> Comp Engg degree : 15
> Work Ex (Equal to or greater than 5 Years and less than 8
> Years) : 10 Points
> 
> Total Points: 60
> 
> 189 | 261313 | Age 35 25 points | IELTS 7 (7 in each LRWS) 10 points | CSE Engg Degree 15 points | ACS (done agin on 16-dec-2015) 10 points (total 11.5 years total exp, 2 years deducted from last 10 years exp, and with exact dates, I am not getting 8 year net exp) | EOI: 60 points submitted on VIsa date of effect 05-Dec-2015 | Invited: Waiting


Leave the end date as blank for Org4 (i.e. don't input it as 01-Dec). Submit the EOI with 60 points as of now, and the system will auto-upgrade them to 65 points in January. In your visa application, do remember to submit an additional second job skills reference from Org4 to cover the period between 01-Dec till invitation date.


----------



## munahid

Congratulations harisjd.....it was quick for you.
I am still waiting...and don't know where is my case.
I can see for you it went smooth , I am just wondering if there was any medical proof, job proof or other inquiry in your case which might be for me as well and delaying the things,.,,,,,

Thank you and best of luck.,


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Hi,
I had submitted by EOI on 15/October and updated the same on 05/December with which my points increased from 60 to 65. 05/december appears as "dare of effect". Any guesses by when can I expect an invite, or will I again have to typically wait for another 2-3 months from the date of effect to receive an invite.
As for my skilled qualification category, it falls under Ship' Master.


----------



## imabid

Hello everyone,
Is there anyone who has submitted EOI with 60 points for General accounting? I submitted my EOI in General Accounting in 18-august-2015 and still haven't received the invitation. Can anyone please tell me how long do I have to wait more.


----------



## Mimi4Au

Hi everyone

Today I received an invitation from the Victoria government for 190 nominated scheme.


----------



## Memoryreay

Mimi4Au said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Today I received an invitation from the Victoria government for 190 nominated scheme.


Congrats. I wonder when WA will do the next invite. This waiting is a killer.


----------



## Mimi4Au

Memoryreay said:


> Congrats. I wonder when WA will do the next invite. This waiting is a killer.


Thanks


----------



## Alhad

Updated EOI with 70 points today.

A


----------



## JamesSultan

Dear All,

1. While filling up my education details in EOI, i am running out of space in some text boxes. For Example, my university name is quite long and the text box doesn't allows me to enter its complete name. What should i do in this case?

2. How easy it is to change the partner information after receiving an ITA _(Before submitting a visa application)_? For Example: In my EOI, if i mention that i do not want to include my spouse in my application and then later after receiving ITA, i decide to include her in my application. Is it just a matter to mentioning her in my visa application or is there another way?


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

KeeDa said:


> Leave the end date as blank for Org4 (i.e. don't input it as 01-Dec). Submit the EOI with 60 points as of now, and the system will auto-upgrade them to 65 points in January. In your visa application, do remember to submit an additional second job skills reference from Org4 to cover the period between 01-Dec till invitation date.


I did that and waiting for EOI points to be auto updated to 65 (which has not happened yet). Any idea when skillselect EOI auto update routine executes ? My eoi is still showing 60 points.


----------



## KeeDa

delhi_ratnesh said:


> I did that and waiting for EOI points to be auto updated to 65 (which has not happened yet). Any idea when skillselect EOI auto update routine executes ? My eoi is still showing 60 points.


It does so every night. Any employment gaps are considered unskilled period and the system may therefore update your points based on such calculations and not strictly based on dates as you might think.


----------



## Sahiledge

KeeDa said:


> It does so every night. Any employment gaps are considered unskilled period and the system may therefore update your points based on such calculations and not strictly based on dates as you might think.


I guess that the points due to age will too get updated automatically in EOI...


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

KeeDa said:


> It does so every night. Any employment gaps are considered unskilled period and the system may therefore update your points based on such calculations and not strictly based on dates as you might think.


Today my EOI got updated and shows 65 points. Expecting invite on 8-Jan-2016. Thank you friends for your help !!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## WalidAlfa

Spykey said:


> I lodge my EOI for 189 on 04/07/2014 for Electrical Engineer - 233311 with 60 points and haven't got an invite yet.
> 
> Usually how long it takes for Electrical Engineer - 233311 with 60 points?
> 
> Does it depends on occupation or points? the more points = quicker?
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Hi Spikey!!!

Did you receive the invitation?

Regards,
WA


----------



## Alhad

Received invite.

Cheers,
A


----------



## Digvijayl

hi guys,

I recieved an invite today, lodged the eoi on 16th nov with 60 points electronics engineer.

Thanks a lot everyone who has given input to this forum and shared their experience by giving hope in the whole pr process.

Thanks


----------



## Digvijayl

hi guys,

I recieved an invite today, lodged the eoi(189)on 16th nov with 60 points electronics engineer

Thanks a lot everyone who have given input to this forum and shared their experience by giving hope in the whole pr process.

Thanks


----------



## WalidAlfa

Digvijayl said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I recieved an invite today, lodged the eoi(189)on 16th nov with 60 points electronics engineer
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone who have given input to this forum and shared their experience by giving hope in the whole pr process.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Digvijayl,

when you submitted your EOI? on which date?

Regards,


----------



## Digvijayl

WalidAlfa said:


> Hi Digvijayl,
> 
> when you submitted your EOI? on which date?
> 
> Regards,


16th nov 2015


----------



## wajahat.ku

Folks!

Please update on My Immigration if you have been invited.

Thanks


----------



## gurbhej.garrysran

Hi Keeda,

I have just received an invite yesterday. I am serving notice period in my office right and 14th January will be my last day in office. So probably will apply for visa after that. Could you please guide me how can I mention this now in my Expression of Interest as I am still a regular employee in that?? Please guide

Regards
Gurbhej Singh


----------



## KeeDa

gurbhej.garrysran said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> I have just received an invite yesterday. I am serving notice period in my office right and 14th January will be my last day in office. So probably will apply for visa after that. Could you please guide me how can I mention this now in my Expression of Interest as I am still a regular employee in that?? Please guide
> 
> Regards
> Gurbhej Singh


When you apply for the visa, data from your EOI will be copied as-is and editable in the visa system to make changes. The EOI is frozen now and cannot be changed. In the visa application, in the data that will get copied from EOI, give an end-date of 14-Jan for your ex-employment and mention the new employment too as a new record in the employment table. You have to submit evidences for skilled employment only until the invitation time, so nothing is required from your new (post-invitation) employment.


----------



## gurbhej.garrysran

KeeDa said:


> It does so every night. Any employment gaps are considered unskilled period and the system may therefore update your points based on such calculations and not strictly based on dates as you might think.


Hi Keeda,

Sorry for interfering with this question but its a bit urgent. I have just received an invite yesterday. I am serving notice period in my office right and 14th January will be my last day in office. So probably will apply for visa after that. Could you please guide me how can I mention this now in my Expression of Interest as I am still a regular employee in that?? Please guide

Regards
Gurbhej Singh


----------



## gurbhej.garrysran

KeeDa said:


> When you apply for the visa, data from your EOI will be copied as-is and editable in the visa system to make changes. The EOI is frozen now and cannot be changed. In the visa application, in the data that will get copied from EOI, give an end-date of 14-Jan for your ex-employment and mention the new employment too as a new record in the employment table. You have to submit evidences for skilled employment only until the invitation time, so nothing is required from your new (post-invitation) employment.


Thanks a lot Keeda .


----------



## badboy0711

Got the invite today for 189 . 263111 

EOI Submitted on : 18/11/2015 . 60 Points


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Congratulation to ALL who have received ITA and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​


_Here are few details to get you started_ || *Document Checklist and upload | FORM 80 | PCC - MEDICALS and IED in to Australia*


----------



## danushka05

*Partner Mentioned in EOI*

Dear Friends,

I am currently live in Australia under visa 574. Couple of days back I applied for EOI under 189. Me and my partner live separately (we separated after we came to Australia totally on her desire, I came as the dependent and now I have applied for my own 574 and on a bridging visa) and she initially agreed to went through the PR visa process together before getting the divorce. But, now she has chanced her mind after I applied the EOI. Since we have not started legal proceedings yet, I cannot provide evidence of separation if I selected "separated" in EOI as well as in Application for 189.

1. If I mentioned that I am married and I will include my partner in future visa application, do I necessarily to do so in my 189 application?
2.If I mentioned in EOI that I am married and I will no include my partner in future application and I do the same when I lodge 189 application, will it be a negative point for my visa consideration? 
3. If I edited my EOI as separated and I will not include family members in future application, do I need to provide evidence?

I will really grateful if someone can kindly advice me


----------



## engineer20

danushka05 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am currently live in Australia under visa 574. Couple of days back I applied for EOI under 189. Me and my partner live separately (we separated after we came to Australia totally on her desire, I came as the dependent and now I have applied for my own 574 and on a bridging visa) and she initially agreed to went through the PR visa process together before getting the divorce. But, now she has chanced her mind after I applied the EOI. Since we have not started legal proceedings yet, I cannot provide evidence of separation if I selected "separated" in EOI as well as in Application for 189.
> 
> 1. If I mentioned that I am married and I will include my partner in future visa application, do I necessarily to do so in my 189 application?
> 2.If I mentioned in EOI that I am married and I will no include my partner in future application and I do the same when I lodge 189 application, will it be a negative point for my visa consideration?
> 3. If I edited my EOI as separated and I will not include family members in future application, do I need to provide evidence?
> 
> I will really grateful if someone can kindly advice me


you can state your civil status as married and include your partner in your future application but once invited you may opt not to include her in the application.


----------



## danushka05

*Separation, EOI and PR*



engineer20 said:


> you can state your civil status as married and include your partner in your future application but once invited you may opt not to include her in the application.


Thank you for your reply.

As I read in the immi web, if you should align with the EOI once you applied. In that case, can I know whether the option you suggest will not be a problem, given that we both are still live in Australia. 
Further, say I exclude her from my application, still she has to conduct the medical examination right?

Waiting for your reply please


----------



## KeeDa

danushka05 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am currently live in Australia under visa 574. Couple of days back I applied for EOI under 189. Me and my partner live separately (we separated after we came to Australia totally on her desire, I came as the dependent and now I have applied for my own 574 and on a bridging visa) and she initially agreed to went through the PR visa process together before getting the divorce. But, now she has chanced her mind after I applied the EOI. Since we have not started legal proceedings yet, I cannot provide evidence of separation if I selected "separated" in EOI as well as in Application for 189.
> 
> 1. If I mentioned that I am married and I will include my partner in future visa application, do I necessarily to do so in my 189 application?
> 2.If I mentioned in EOI that I am married and I will no include my partner in future application and I do the same when I lodge 189 application, will it be a negative point for my visa consideration?
> 3. If I edited my EOI as separated and I will not include family members in future application, do I need to provide evidence?
> 
> I will really grateful if someone can kindly advice me


1. No.
2. No. Similar (rather opposite) situation as me- I was not married when I lodged the EOI, and I was by the time I filed the visa. I filed the visa as married with wife as migrating dependent.
3. Yes.

I suggest you consult with a registered MARA agent.


----------



## danushka05

Thank you KeeDa. Appreciate it


----------



## cdhami

Guys,
I got invite with 70 points for 189 subclass and submitted Meds and PCC on 16 Dec 2015 along with all other documents.
Does anyone knows when they respond regarding further status? its nearing month now.

Another question. I am originally from India but was in Germany when I did all this process. I have to go back to India in couple of months. Does that triggers any change to be notified before or after my move to India.

Many thanks for your helpful answers to my queries. I wish you all best luck for your application as well.

Cheers
cdhami


----------



## KeeDa

cdhami said:


> Guys,
> I got invite with 70 points for 189 subclass and submitted Meds and PCC on 16 Dec 2015 along with all other documents.
> Does anyone knows when they respond regarding further status? its nearing month now.
> 
> Another question. I am originally from India but was in Germany when I did all this process. I have to go back to India in couple of months. Does that triggers any change to be notified before or after my move to India.
> 
> Many thanks for your helpful answers to my queries. I wish you all best luck for your application as well.
> 
> Cheers
> cdhami


Form 929 for change of address says "if you intend to change your residential address for more than 14 days while your application is being processed, you must tell the department your new address prior to moving, and how long you will be there."

You need not submit 929 as a pdf and instead use the 'update us' link in your immiAccount.


----------



## Mkanth

*Anyone included part-time/Casual work details in Form 80*

Hello guys,

If you stayed in Australia and worked casual/ part-time jobs for living expenses; now, filling up form 80 etc., please tell me whether you mentioned those employment details as well ?

I greatly appreciate your help!


----------



## BretSavage

Mkanth said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> If you stayed in Australia and worked casual/ part-time jobs for living expenses; now, filling up form 80 etc., please tell me whether you mentioned those employment details as well ?
> 
> I greatly appreciate your help!


Yes you need to mention them.....try to fill up what ever you can if not all.


----------



## PAP

EOI Submitted on Jan 2016. Wait starts...


----------



## A-A

Hi,

I have submitted EOI as per details below. What is the wait time for 189 and 190 invitations these days? Any bright chances?

*Skilled - Subclass – 189 & 190* | ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 261111 | ACS Assessment Positive - 19 May 2015 | IELTS : 29 Aug 2015 - Overall Band Score : 7.5 | EOI DOE -08 Oct 2015| Points for 189: 60 | Points for 190 (NSW): 65 | Invitation: xx/xx/xxxx | PCC : xx/xx/xxxx | Medicals: xx/xx/xxxx | Documents Upload: xx/xx/xxxx | CO Allocated: xx/xx/xxxx | Grant:xx/xx/2016


----------



## cdhami

KeeDa said:


> Form 929 for change of address says "if you intend to change your residential address for more than 14 days while your application is being processed, you must tell the department your new address prior to moving, and how long you will be there."
> 
> You need not submit 929 as a pdf and instead use the 'update us' link in your immiAccount.


Many thanks,keeda,I am main applicant but I am not changing my address. My spouse wishes to go back to India as she is feeling sick here in Germany. Therefore I can't notify department because i am not changing the address. Let me know if the situation would still be the same in my case


----------



## KeeDa

cdhami said:


> Many thanks,keeda,I am main applicant but I am not changing my address. My spouse wishes to go back to India as she is feeling sick here in Germany. Therefore I can't notify department because i am not changing the address. Let me know if the situation would still be the same in my case


Yes, you still have to notify the department. When navigating the online version of 929, choose your wife's name as the person to whom this change applies to.


----------



## pchinthireddy

Please help !!

I have my ACS Skill Assessment done on May'14, and they have considered my experience only after July'12, that means, from July'12 to May'14 is coming lessthan 3 years, so Cannot claim any points for my experience, so I thought applying after I complete my 3 years experience..

so now its has been 1.7 Years after my ACS skill assessment, during this tenure I have recently [Oct'15] moved to another company, till Sept'15 I was working for the same company which was mentioned in ACS.

Now my worry is, does EOI consider my experience after ACS skill assessment [after May'14] or it will aromatically consider my experience after May'14 and give me 5 points? and after getting invitation they will ask for the latest company reference letters..
how it works, please can anybody suggest.


----------



## Jeeten#80

ACS assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter.


So IF receive an invite before your ACS assessment expires you are good.

BUT you will have to get latest reference letters from your previous company where you worked until Oct 2015. As CO might ask for a NEW letter to prove THAT you are still doing the same R&R for which ACS assessed you in Mat 2014.





pchinthireddy said:


> Please help !!
> 
> I have my ACS Skill Assessment done on May'14, and they have considered my experience only after July'12, that means, from July'12 to May'14 is coming lessthan 3 years, so Cannot claim any points for my experience, so I thought applying after I complete my 3 years experience..
> 
> so now its has been 1.7 Years after my ACS skill assessment, during this tenure I have recently [Oct'15] moved to another company, till Sept'15 I was working for the same company which was mentioned in ACS.
> 
> Now my worry is, does EOI consider my experience after ACS skill assessment [after May'14] or it will aromatically consider my experience after May'14 and give me 5 points? and after getting invitation they will ask for the latest company reference letters..
> how it works, please can anybody suggest.


----------



## pchinthireddy

Thank you so much Jeetendra, I have one more question, I have been assessed for software tester code, Can I apply for software engineer code in EOI, as both of them are coming under same anzsco group, as per the closely related occupation clause ?


----------



## KeeDa

pchinthireddy said:


> Thank you so much Jeetendra, I have one more question, I have been assessed for software tester code, Can I apply for software engineer code in EOI, as both of them are coming under same anzsco group, as per the closely related occupation clause ?


No.


----------



## maxngo

Hi guys,

I just cleared my PTE last week, 90 all bands, 90 overall.

I am doing Skill assessment this week as *General Accountant*, and hopefully can lodge EOI by next week.

I have 65 points at the moment, and I am hoping with 70 pts for 190, i can get invited.

Is it a bit too late now for me to start the process? 

I am a bit concerned. But hopefully with my English scores, they will notice me earlier?

Thanks


----------



## haisergeant

maxngo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just cleared my PTE last week, 90 all bands, 90 overall.
> 
> I am doing Skill assessment this week as *General Accountant*, and hopefully can lodge EOI by next week.
> 
> I have 65 points at the moment, and I am hoping with 70 pts for 190, i can get invited.
> 
> Is it a bit too late now for me to start the process?
> 
> I am a bit concerned. But hopefully with my English scores, they will notice me earlier?
> 
> Thanks


Congrats with your score. At the moment the point to receive invitation for Accountant i 70 points, so if you apply 189, you will probably wait for some months to clear the number of applicants who are 70. But if you apply 190, I think you probably receive your invitation soon, since some states evaluate English skills higher than experience. I saw some cases people with IELTS 8, no experience receive invitation after few days of EOI submission, while others with IELTS 6 or 7, with 7-8 years of experience did not receive invitation yet.


----------



## engineer20

maxngo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just cleared my PTE last week, 90 all bands, 90 overall.
> 
> I am doing Skill assessment this week as *General Accountant*, and hopefully can lodge EOI by next week.
> 
> I have 65 points at the moment, and I am hoping with 70 pts for 190, i can get invited.
> 
> Is it a bit too late now for me to start the process?
> 
> I am a bit concerned. But hopefully with my English scores, they will notice me earlier?
> 
> Thanks


you can try to submit EOI for both visa 189 and 190. but you have a better chance being invited for 190.


----------



## KC_22

*EOI Submitted but incorrect dates*

Hi

Guys, I submitted my EOI in Oct 2015 with 60 points but just double checked today that some of the experience start dates are not aligned with my passport stamps (entry dates). My previous experience was overseas.

Say, I actually travelled on 17th Feb but I stated my experience started from 15th Feb.

Saying that, its not changing the total points. I need your feedback that should I update EOI?

Problem to consider is - in my statutory declaration same dates have been referred.
So If I update EOI, I need to get new statutory declaration and I have been told that state sponsorship/immigration asks for statutory declaration at the point of ACS submission which will conflict.

Am I in trouble?

Please help!


----------



## pchinthireddy

Jeeten#80 said:


> ACS assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter.
> 
> 
> So IF receive an invite before your ACS assessment expires you are good.
> 
> BUT you will have to get latest reference letters from your previous company where you worked until Oct 2015. As CO might ask for a NEW letter to prove THAT you are still doing the same R&R for which ACS assessed you in Mat 2014.


Hi Jeetendra,

If I want to get assessed for Software Engineer by ACS, again I have to file fresh application? in that case if I send the same reference letters to them, will it be fine? or if change my roles and responsibilities relating to SW engineer, will that be any issue?


----------



## Jeeten#80

You will have to apply for New assessment, refer this post for details | *ACS assessment of work experience*


You will have to use the same reference letters that you used while you got your self assessed for the first time.
*THEN* for the experience after you were assessed you will have to get latest reference letters as per the job code you select.


IF At least 65% of the duties (job role) noted in the employment reference provided earlier and new ones must be closely related to the nominated occupation (ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer) for work experience to be suitable.




pchinthireddy said:


> Hi Jeetendra,
> 
> If I want to get assessed for Software Engineer by ACS, again I have to file fresh application? in that case if I send the same reference letters to them, will it be fine? or if change my roles and responsibilities relating to SW engineer, will that be any issue?


----------



## pchinthireddy

Thank you, in case if applied for 261313 code they have not accepted for 261313, then my ACS fee will be a waste? or do they suggest 261314 -software tester.


----------



## Jeeten#80

I think they won't refund the fees.




pchinthireddy said:


> Thank you, in case if applied for 261313 code they have not accepted for 261313, then my ACS fee will be a waste? or do they suggest 261314 -software tester.


----------



## skynet16

Does anybody know if the application for 190 State sponsorship for Western Australia is rejected in first attempt, how long we have to wait before we can re-apply for the same state again?
I think for Victoria it's six months, couldn't find anything for Western Australia.


----------



## Guest360

Hello all ,
I received a mail saying these:

Please provide evidence of your relationship with your spouse prior to your marriage.

Now, to be clear how can I have any evidence prior marriage?? Anyone who have faced the similar situation or have some idea regarding it?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Have you called DIBP yet?





Guest360 said:


> Hello all ,
> I received a mail saying these:
> 
> Please provide evidence of your relationship with your spouse prior to your marriage.
> 
> Now, to be clear how can I have any evidence prior marriage?? Anyone who have faced the similar situation or have some idea regarding it?


----------



## gajanayake

*Is it legal to have multiple EOIs with different email IDs?*

Hi Guys,

I am bit confused regarding having multiple EOIs. I've submitted an EOI for 190 SS NSW with 55+5 points. And i am trying to get 10 more points from PTE next month. If I managed to achieve my target, how should I submit/update EOI? Should I create a new EOI using a different email ID and submit only for 189? If so, do I have to withdraw the current EOI? or Can I update the current EOI with 189 option. Really appreciate your advice with regards this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## KeeDa

gajanayake said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am bit confused regarding having multiple EOIs. I've submitted an EOI for 190 SS NSW with 55+5 points. And i am trying to get 10 more points from PTE next month. If I managed to achieve my target, how should I submit/update EOI? Should I create a new EOI using a different email ID and submit only for 189? If so, do I have to withdraw the current EOI? or Can I update the current EOI with 189 option. Really appreciate your advice with regards this. Thanks in advance!


Update the current one because with 65 points, you should get invited immediately and therefore no point in having another EOI for 190 and not really worth it to again fill in all those 17 online forms in a new EOI.


----------



## Jamaloo

I have applied on industrial engineer for 190 visa 233511.Does any one can share the waiting list or spread sheet


----------



## gajanayake

KeeDa said:


> Update the current one because with 65 points, you should get invited immediately and therefore no point in having another EOI for 190 and not really worth it to again fill in all those 17 online forms in a new EOI.


Hi KeeDa,

Thanks for the reply. Actually I don't mind filling another EOI if necessary.  If I update the same EOI, should I remove 190 and select only 189? And as my current EOI is already in a queue, will there be any advantage of updating the existing EOI?


----------



## KeeDa

gajanayake said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Actually I don't mind filling another EOI if necessary.  If I update the same EOI, should I remove 190 and select only 189? And as my current EOI is already in a queue, will there be any advantage of updating the existing EOI?


Since we are discussing updating your EOI after you get 65 points for 189, I would say uncheck the 190 option as well (perhaps will help someone else who is in need of 190 SS).

Although your current EOI is in a queue, updating it with more points will mean it will get a new place in a new queue (new Date Of Effect). But this new (65 pointers) queue is quite short and will guarantee an instant invite for you because neither is your occupation pro-rated nor is demanding higher points. So, although queues/ dates/ etc will change with the update, it all still will be in your favour.


----------



## gajanayake

KeeDa said:


> Since we are discussing updating your EOI after you get 65 points for 189, I would say uncheck the 190 option as well (perhaps will help someone else who is in need of 190 SS).
> 
> Although your current EOI is in a queue, updating it with more points will mean it will get a new place in a new queue (new Date Of Effect). But this new (65 pointers) queue is quite short and will guarantee an instant invite for you because neither is your occupation pro-rated nor is demanding higher points. So, although queues/ dates/ etc will change with the update, it all still will be in your favour.


Thanks for the detailed reply KeeDa!


----------



## nomy4u

Hello Guys

I need your advise, for visa we have to show Employment proof, I have following proof.

Salary Slip ( For 5 years and i received Salary in Cash Mode)
Contract Letter

Documents don't have

Income Tax Return ( As my salary is below tax slab)


Is it ok or Income Tax return is necessary?


----------



## Jeeten#80

THERE are cases where applicants have provided the following documents for Employment and have received Grants:

* Employment Offer
* Experience / Relieving Letter
* Increment/Promotion Letter
* Statutory Declaration / Employer Reference Letter (provided to ACS/other assessing authority)


WHEREAS few people were asked to provide more documents LIKE Payslips/Bank Statements/Tax related documents etc..


This is very subjective and depends on case to case basis.





nomy4u said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I need your advise, for visa we have to show Employment proof, I have following proof.
> 
> Salary Slip ( For 5 years and i received Salary in Cash Mode)
> Contract Letter
> 
> Documents don't have
> 
> Income Tax Return ( As my salary is below tax slab)
> 
> 
> Is it ok or Income Tax return is necessary?


----------



## MimoMKF

Hello,

I hope if someone could answer my question. 
I got state nomination 10 days ago (18th Jan. 2016), however till now I didn't receive EOI invitation. For the best of my knowledge, I should receive it automatically after state nomination. So what happened?!!!!!!!
plz, advise what i should do.


----------



## sk804

MimoMKF said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope if someone could answer my question.
> I got state nomination 10 days ago (18th Jan. 2016), however till now I didn't receive EOI invitation. For the best of my knowledge, I should receive it automatically after state nomination. So what happened?!!!!!!!
> plz, advise what i should do.


Experts, please Correct me if I am wrong....

Once you file eoi for 190, you will get a nomination form to fill and pay some fees. (With all your documents ),after approval you get "apply for visa" button, that is invitation to apply.


----------



## sk804

Anyone know about......

Is it helpful to create account on states (Victoria, NSW) website? will it help in getting a nomination for state sponsorship? 


Just wondering why each states have their own account creation facility.


----------



## skynet16

I applied for EOI for WA yesterday but haven't got the automated acknowledgment email until now? Is it normal or did I missed something? How much time WA is taking these days to reply on EOIs? 

TIA


----------



## michau83

rajbir said:


> I applied for EOI for WA yesterday but haven't got the automated acknowledgment email until now? Is it normal or did I missed something? How much time WA is taking these days to reply on EOIs?
> 
> TIA


Have u got the job offer letter? As WA required


----------



## skynet16

michau83 said:


> Have u got the job offer letter? As WA required


Yes, I was laid off in November but managed to find a sponsor recently. Trying on the basis of that offer letter only.


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF you are referring to NSW SS Nomination approval THEN you must call them and check with them.

This has happened with few people in the past, not a biggie. Call them and it will be sorted out.

email: [email protected]

phone: +61 (2) 9842 8155 (10:00 – 12:30 AEDT Monday to Friday)




MimoMKF said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope if someone could answer my question.
> I got state nomination 10 days ago (18th Jan. 2016), however till now I didn't receive EOI invitation. For the best of my knowledge, I should receive it automatically after state nomination. So what happened?!!!!!!!
> plz, advise what i should do.


----------



## eng.amr.mahmoud

I want to inquire if I can enter the English requirement proficiency as 7 in ILETS/PTE-A in order to have the 10 points in the EOI points to submit the EOI because iam planning to have my PTE-A later this week.


----------



## michau83

rajbir said:


> Yes, I was laid off in November but managed to find a sponsor recently. Trying on the basis of that offer letter only.


It's mean u have job? Or you find the way to have offer letter?could u pls share how to get offer letter? I dont have offer letter to apply for WA


----------



## rahulraju2008

eng.amr.mahmoud said:


> I want to inquire if I can enter the English requirement proficiency as 7 in ILETS/PTE-A in order to have the 10 points in the EOI points to submit the EOI because iam planning to have my PTE-A later this week.


Without having a valid IELTS or PTE-A result in hand I don't think you should claim any points. If your PTE is later this week then you should wait because PTE results come in 48hrs.

Sent from my mobile device using Expat Forum


----------



## skynet16

michau83 said:


> It's mean u have job? Or you find the way to have offer letter?could u pls share how to get offer letter? I dont have offer letter to apply for WA


Hi Michau,
I have a job. I don't know whether there's a way to get a job offer without having an actual job. If you know someone and they want to take that risk, than you can try getting one.


----------



## Jeeten#80

You *MUST NOT* fill your EOI with any fictitious details, as in *English language* section you have to provide "*Test reference number*" for IELTS. Similar reference number has to be entered for any other English language test.


Just wait for the English Language result and then submit your EOI with correct details.





eng.amr.mahmoud said:


> I want to inquire if I can enter the English requirement proficiency as 7 in ILETS/PTE-A in order to have the 10 points in the EOI points to submit the EOI because iam planning to have my PTE-A later this week.


----------



## KeeDa

sk804 said:


> Experts, please Correct me if I am wrong....
> 
> Once you file eoi for 190, you will get a nomination form to fill and pay some fees. (With all your documents ),after approval you get "apply for visa" button, that is invitation to apply.


Correct.


----------



## yorkyankies

people what do you mean by "Quantitative Methods" when it comes to assessment of accountants. ??


----------



## Prince1315

Hi,
I am new to this forum. I am planning to submit EOI but have one doubt. 
I have total of 6 years of work experience i.e 2010-2016 but as per ACS work experience will from 2014 to till date. Now my question is what exactly i have to fill in EOI?
I have to fill experience in EOI from 2010 or from 2014 as per ACS?? Please help.


----------



## eng.amr.mahmoud

i have a question guys here.
I have done EA skill relevant employment assessment and they already issue the outcome letter with 5 years out of 8+ years experience I have due to the first 3+ years they asked for government evidence which I can not obtain despite I have provided bank statement for my salary in this period.
my question is can I claim the points for 8+ years in the EOI and not only the 5 years I had the out come letter with ?
since I can provide the R&R letter and the bank statement for this period and also another R&R reference letter from the client I was supplied to through my company.


----------



## KeeDa

Prince1315 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this forum. I am planning to submit EOI but have one doubt.
> I have total of 6 years of work experience i.e 2010-2016 but as per ACS work experience will from 2014 to till date. Now my question is what exactly i have to fill in EOI?
> I have to fill experience in EOI from 2010 or from 2014 as per ACS?? Please help.


You have to fill all of it, but mark 2010 to 2014 as not-relevant (there is a checkbox/ radio option to mark it as such) and 2014 till 2016 (leave the ToDate blank if you are working with the same employer performing the same duties) as relevant.


----------



## Prince1315

KeeDa said:


> You have to fill all of it, but mark 2010 to 2014 as not-relevant (there is a checkbox/ radio option to mark it as such) and 2014 till 2016 (leave the ToDate blank if you are working with the same employer performing the same duties) as relevant.



Thanks for quick reply KeeDa. 
Are you referring to "Is this employment related to nominated occupation" Radio button??


----------



## KeeDa

Prince1315 said:


> Thanks for quick reply KeeDa.
> Are you referring to "Is this employment related to nominated occupation" Radio button??


Yes.


----------



## db.rover

Hello All,

I have a query on my application before submitting my visa:

With 65 points, I submitted an EOI for a new Skilled visa – 189. Now, I have received an invitation to apply for the visa. 

Only in the process of applying my visa, I realized that I had over-sighted and provided my relationship status as married in my EOI. 

•	1023 Form does not have an option to correct EOI

Can I correct my relationship status as separated before submitting my 189 visa. I believe, this does not change any points that I had claimed in my EOI when compared. Please oblige. 

Thank you.
Dave


----------



## KeeDa

db.rover said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a query on my application before submitting my visa:
> 
> With 65 points, I submitted an EOI for a new Skilled visa – 189. Now, I have received an invitation to apply for the visa.
> 
> Only in the process of applying my visa, I realized that I had over-sighted and provided my relationship status as married in my EOI.
> 
> •	1023 Form does not have an option to correct EOI
> 
> Can I correct my relationship status as separated before submitting my 189 visa. I believe, this does not change any points that I had claimed in my EOI when compared. Please oblige.
> 
> Thank you.
> Dave


Dave,

Go ahead and click the APPLY VISA button and you will be presented with visa forms to be filled with several questions. You can find those here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/879554-189-visa-lodging-query.html

For "Relationship status", choose "Separated" this time, for "Are there any migrating family members included in this application?", choose "0" this time. The application forms will proceed to further steps until the last step where you have to make the payment which in this case will be just for you (single applicant).

Very unlikely, but later on during visa processing if your case officer does ask for, you will have to provide with some evidence of this separation.

1023 is only for incorrect answers given in the visa application (and not the EOI). Since your points and/ or any other eligibility criteria for the visa isn't affected by the said mistake, in my opinion, you should go ahead with the visa process.


----------



## 3CIPCA

Hi Forum experts,
I have a query regarding EOI. Please help.

I have submitted an EOI on 6/01/2016 for both 189 & 190 visa with 65 and 70 points respectively.
I am personally prefer 189 visa. Meanwhile, I received invitation from NSW. 
Here I would like to know if my EOI is still valid for 189 or it will be frozen till either I accept or reject NSW invitation. 
As per the current time lines, it was expected to receive the invitation in next 2-3 rounds. But NSW invitation is only valid for 14 days.
Please suggest me the course of action if I have to accept NSW invitation or wait for 189 visa invitation.

Any inputs will be highly regarded.

Thank you,


-----------------------------------------------------------

01/06/2016 - EOI Submitted with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190
28/01/2016 - 190 Invited by NSW

What's next:
XX/XX/2016


----------



## KeeDa

3CIPCA said:


> Hi Forum experts,
> I have a query regarding EOI. Please help.
> 
> I have submitted an EOI on 6/01/2016 for both 189 & 190 visa with 65 and 70 points respectively.
> I am personally prefer 189 visa. Meanwhile, I received invitation from NSW.
> Here I would like to know if my EOI is still valid for 189 or it will be frozen till either I accept or reject NSW invitation.
> As per the current time lines, it was expected to receive the invitation in next 2-3 rounds. But NSW invitation is only valid for 14 days.
> Please suggest me the course of action if I have to accept NSW invitation or wait for 189 visa invitation.
> 
> Any inputs will be highly regarded.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 01/06/2016 - EOI Submitted with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190
> 28/01/2016 - 190 Invited by NSW
> 
> What's next:
> XX/XX/2016


Which ANZSCO?


----------



## skynet16

*State Nomination application problem*

an anyone help me please? Stuck 
I got a link to apply for WA State nomination 190 Visa in response to my EOI. When I tried to fill in my details and click next it keeps me giving error "The details you have entered are incorrect. Please fill in the same details as entered in EOI". I think the problem is in my passport I don't have a family name. So while filling EOI as per instructions I filled my full name in the Family Name column. But the application page keeps asking for my given name and gives the above mentioned error. I have tried using "-" and "." as in given name. Also tried putting name in Given Name and keeping - or . in Family name but to no avail. 

Anybody else faced this same problem. 

Help please... :confused2:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 3CIPCA

KeeDa said:


> Which ANZSCO?


Hi KeeDa,

ANZSCO is ICT SA - 261112


----------



## KeeDa

3CIPCA said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> ANZSCO is ICT SA - 261112


65 pointers between 11-Dec to 17-Dec have been invited for this occupation- i.e. the cut-off lies somewhere between these 2 dates. I think you are not that far away and should get your 189 invite soon. If you are willing to wait, you can ignore the NSW invite (i.e. don't apply for it and don't pay the nomination fees). Your EOI still stands a chance to get invited for 189.


----------



## skynet16

rajbir said:


> an anyone help me please? Stuck
> I got a link to apply for WA State nomination 190 Visa in response to my EOI. When I tried to fill in my details and click next it keeps me giving error "The details you have entered are incorrect. Please fill in the same details as entered in EOI". I think the problem is in my passport I don't have a family name. So while filling EOI as per instructions I filled my full name in the Family Name column. But the application page keeps asking for my given name and gives the above mentioned error. I have tried using "-" and "." as in given name. Also tried putting name in Given Name and keeping - or . in Family name but to no avail.
> 
> Anybody else faced this same problem.
> 
> Help please... :confused2:
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Keeda,
Can you help me regarding the quoted problem of mine. 
Any idea? 

Thanks


----------



## 3CIPCA

KeeDa said:


> 65 pointers between 11-Dec to 17-Dec have been invited for this occupation- i.e. the cut-off lies somewhere between these 2 dates. I think you are not that far away and should get your 189 invite soon. If you are willing to wait, you can ignore the NSW invite (i.e. don't apply for it and don't pay the nomination fees). Your EOI still stands a chance to get invited for 189.


Hi KeeDa,

Thanks for your response. It gives some hope.
Do you mean even though I received invitation for 190, my EOI is still effective to receive invitation for 189 in the next round/s :fingerscrossed:


----------



## KeeDa

3CIPCA said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> Thanks for your response. It gives some hope.
> Do you mean even though I received invitation for 190, my EOI is still effective to receive invitation for 189 in the next round/s :fingerscrossed:


190 invitation is a 2-step process. At first, you will receive an invitation to apply and pay for the nomination from NSW. You can assess your chances for 189 and decide whether to go with the nomination process. If you do apply for the nomination, in about a week's time your skillSelect EOI will be invited (for the 190) and it is at this stage when your 189 won't stand a chance for any invite.


----------



## 3CIPCA

KeeDa said:


> 190 invitation is a 2-step process. At first, you will receive an invitation to apply and pay for the nomination from NSW. You can assess your chances for 189 and decide whether to go with the nomination process. If you do apply for the nomination, in about a week's time your skillSelect EOI will be invited (for the 190) and it is at this stage when your 189 won't stand a chance for any invite.


Hi KeeDa,

Thanks for making things crystal clear. I will remain :fingerscrossed:


----------



## markand911

*Remove Partner from application*

Hi Guys,

I received invitation from NSW yesterday.
Now I dont want to include my family in the visa application.
But earlier i had marked 'yes' in the field "Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?" and "Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in future application?"
Now after receiving invite from NSW can i modify it and mark is as "No"?
Will this affect my EOI?
Will this reduce my chances to get Visa?


----------



## flyhi

nav.mahajan said:


> You can update you EOI any time.... Right now you can put 190 and 489... after that you can update to 189... when you get 7 each... same is the case with me.. but i have also applied for SS of SA....


HI mahajan,

Can one apply for 189 and 190 simultaneously. As in my case i have applied EOI with 60 points but by the time i receive my invitation (with the pace at which the 60 pts are invited it might take another 6 months) i would lose my 5 points because of age. Can you please let know if i can apply for both 189 and 190 at the same time.??


----------



## flyhi

code_artist said:


> Submitted July 2nd, and I guess my score is 60 for 189 and 65 for 190. I know something awesome will come down the road


HI,

Can one apply for 189 and 190 at the same time? I have applied for EOI with my current IELTS score L 7 R 6.5 S 7.5 W 6 accumulating to 60 points. I am afraid that by the time i recieve my invitation i might fall short of 5 points due to age. In such a case would it be advisable to apply for State Sponsored 190 visa too ? What are the additional docs that i need to upload for the 190 visa?


----------



## 3CIPCA

flyhi said:


> HI,
> 
> Can one apply for 189 and 190 at the same time? I have applied for EOI with my current IELTS score L 7 R 6.5 S 7.5 W 6 accumulating to 60 points. I am afraid that by the time i recieve my invitation i might fall short of 5 points due to age. In such a case would it be advisable to apply for State Sponsored 190 visa too ? What are the additional docs that i need to upload for the 190 visa?


Hi Flyhi,
You can apply form both 189 and 190 on the same EOI. After you receive the invitation for nomination from NSW. You have to accept by paying $330 (approx.) then you have to upload the documents primarily related to our claims on points.

1. Attest copies of Passport (Bio data page of all applicants)
2. Education certificates
3. Experience certificates
4. Resume
5. ACS assessment
6. English language skills
7. Marriage certificate (if applicable).

As far as I know with 65 points (60+5) for state nomination you should get the invite from NSW within a month.

Wish you best of luck


----------



## eminemkh

3CIPCA said:


> Hi Flyhi,
> You can apply form both 189 and 190 on the same EOI. After you receive the invitation for nomination from NSW. You have to accept by paying $330 (approx.) then you have to upload the documents primarily related to our claims on points.
> 
> 1. Attest copies of Passport (Bio data page of all applicants)
> 2. Education certificates
> 3. Experience certificates
> 4. Resume
> 5. ACS assessment
> 6. English language skills
> 7. Marriage certificate (if applicable).
> 
> As far as I know with 65 points (60+5) for state nomination you should get the invite from NSW within a month.
> 
> Wish you best of luck


Only for non-accounting profession tho =[


----------



## AA007

Hi I have got invitation and now preparing documents. Any one can answer 
1. Should I attach salary slips or only experience letterS ? I have assessment from EA for education and experience. 
2. Experience letter for last 10 yrs as shown in EOI or all?
3. Bank statement is needed or not? 
4. EA shows same letter of assessment to states as it delivers to candidate or it has full details what candidate had submitted and what is approved ?

Thanks


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Guys,

I submitted my EOI today (189) (04-02-2016)
65 Points

233512: MECHANICAL ENGINEER

Any information when is the next round of invites are scheduled in the month of February.
any what do you think my probability of getting an invite ?

Please suggest

Regards
Shawn Vaz


----------



## [email protected]

Guys, I had submitted my application with South Australia some time ago along with Medicals and PCC. Now my wife's passport number has changed post renewal. I would now submit the new passport details. The questions is that would I have to get a new PCC done for her due to change in passport details

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

[email protected] said:


> Guys, I had submitted my application with South Australia some time ago along with Medicals and PCC. Now my wife's passport number has changed post renewal. I would now submit the new passport details. The questions is that would I have to get a new PCC done for her due to change in passport details
> 
> Thanks


You just have to update the new passport details in your immiAccount under 'update us'. New PCC *not* required.


----------



## [email protected]

KeeDa said:


> You just have to update the new passport details in your immiAccount under 'update us'. New PCC *not* required.


Thanks Keeda


----------



## vivsontime

Hi friend..

Can any one suggest how the verification of occupation happen?
I am looking to submit for another ACS assessment. I should be able to arrange documents but not sure how they going to verify. Also in double mind that they may not cancel or blacklist me. Confused totally..please help
Currently I have lodged the EOI for SYSTEM ADMINISTRATOR 262113 (Dec 30) for NSW with 60+5 points but don't see much of the movement.

Current points breakup is 
Age 30
Exp 5
Education 15
English 10
State sponsorship 5


----------



## vutla9992

rajbir said:


> Does anybody know if the application for 190 State sponsorship for Western Australia is rejected in first attempt, how long we have to wait before we can re-apply for the same state again?
> I think for Victoria it's six months, couldn't find anything for Western Australia.


Hi Rajbir, most of the cases they won't reject, because few people are applying to WA compare other states and they need all 7 in IELTS or PTE, I am looking for some information regarding WA ss, but unfortunately very small amount people here with WA, any information regarding 190 nomination please share with me


----------



## markand911

Hi guys,

I lodged EOI with 60 points on 20-jan-16.
I received NSW invite on 29-jan-16.
I applied to NSW on 06-feb-16.
I again received NSW invite on 11-feb-16.
I dont know what happened.
Is there anyone who received invite more then once?
Is it normal?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Have responded to your query in another thread | *NSW State Sponsorship progress!*





markand911 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I lodged EOI with 60 points on 20-jan-16.
> I received NSW invite on 29-jan-16.
> I applied to NSW on 06-feb-16.
> I again received NSW invite on 11-feb-16.
> I dont know what happened.
> Is there anyone who received invite more then once?
> Is it normal?


----------



## virubaps1

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI today (189) (04-02-2016)
> 65 Points
> 
> 233512: MECHANICAL ENGINEER
> 
> Any information when is the next round of invites are scheduled in the month of February.
> any what do you think my probability of getting an invite ?
> 
> Please suggest
> 
> Regards
> Shawn Vaz


Hi shawn, I have also submitted eoi for 233512 with 60 points on8th feb. Your case will be invited in next most probably. Do u have any idea for 60pointers??


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

I have a feeling that 60 should get an invite for feb 17 round.. 
All the best.. It will come through..




virubaps1 said:


> Hi shawn, I have also submitted eoi for 233512 with 60 points on8th feb. Your case will be invited in next most probably. Do u have any idea for 60pointers??


----------



## markand911

Jeeten#80 said:


> Have responded to your query in another thread | *NSW State Sponsorship progress!*


Thank you Jeeten.

I m also worried that i did not receive any confirmation email from NSW regarding receipt of payment. I applied to NSW SS by paying application fees on 06-feb-2016. The amount deducted from my bank account. Is this something i need to confirm from NSW SS dept.


----------



## harinderjitf5

I have submitted 189 EOI with 60 points for ANZSCO 261312 (developer) on 11 feb 2016. Anyone have idea when should I expect invite ?


----------



## louisk21

Hi everyone,

I am in the same pool with 60 pointer, please go to the link below and fill up your detail, then we can keep track with immi system. The info on this website reflects 70% correct about current process.

myimmitracker dot com


----------



## harinderjitf5

*EOI 60 points*



louisk21 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am in the same pool with 60 pointer, please go to the link below and fill up your detail, then we can keep track with immi system. The info on this website reflects 70% correct about current process.
> 
> myimmitracker dot com




ok Bro. I will do it. Do you think we can expect invite in this financial year before July ?


----------



## Jeeten#80

There are around 83 days before your application is picked up for Invitation.

In the last couple of rounds DIBP has surprised ALL by releasing more invites than estimated/anticipated.

In the last round more than 2 months of backlog was cleared for *2613* *Software and Applications Programmers*.
*From* 15 September 2015 7.44 pm *TO* 20 November 2015​ 3:19 AM


Lets wait for 17 February 2016 round/results to be out and then we will be able to provide an approximate timeline regarding your possible invitation based on the limited data that we have on this forum.




harinderjitf5 said:


> I have submitted 189 EOI with 60 points for ANZSCO 261312 (developer) on 11 feb 2016. Anyone have idea when should I expect invite ?


----------



## harinderjitf5

*EOI 60 points*

ok Thanks for the updates. Lets wait for the 17 Feb invitation round.:fingerscrossed: One more thing if you can assist brother. Is there any idea by which I can see which month baclog are cleared in this month. I checked DIBP website there is nothing like that ?



Jeeten#80 said:


> There are around 83 days before your application is picked up for Invitation.
> 
> In the last couple of rounds DIBP has surprised ALL by releasing more invites than estimated/anticipated.
> 
> In the last round more than 2 months of backlog was cleared for *2613* *Software and Applications Programmers*.
> *From* 15 September 2015 7.44 pm *TO* 20 November 2015​ 3:19 AM
> 
> 
> Lets wait for 17 February 2016 round/results to be out and then we will be able to provide an approximate timeline regarding your possible invitation based on the limited data that we have on this forum.


----------



## engr.faisaliqbal

*Help with EOI*

Hi,

I am an electronics engineer with 65 points ready for 189/190 visa. I am a pakistani citizen but currently in United States for PhD studies. I will only be free after June, 2017 for moving to Australia so is it possible that I can submit my case now and then delay my entry to Australia till June, 2017? Help required from experts.

Regards,
Faisal


----------



## Jeeten#80

Here you go | SkillSelect >> Invitation rounds [*tab*]





harinderjitf5 said:


> ok Thanks for the updates. Lets wait for the 17 Feb invitation round.:fingerscrossed: One more thing if you can assist brother. Is there any idea by which I can see which month baclog are cleared in this month. I checked DIBP website there is nothing like that ?


----------



## engr.faisaliqbal

Jeetan .. Please look into my request too if you can help me out.


----------



## Jeeten#80

As you have quoted that you are ready for 189/190 visa with 65 points, I'm assuming that you are ready with your Skill Assessment from EA.


If you submit your EOI today, THEN most probably you will be invited to apply for VISA during 17 Feb 2016 SkillSelect invitation round.

*Occupation ceilings for the 2015-16 programme year*
Occupation ID | 2334
Description | Electronics Engineers
Ceiling Value | 1000
Results to date | 603


You have 2 months time to apply for VISA from the invitation date. You may chose to apply for Visa around 10 April by paying the visa fees.
Most probably your case might be put on hold for Current FY due to VISA Cap and ALL applications will be processed starting from July. Based on the trend last year.

Don't upload the documents until CO explicitly requests these. Also don't go ahead and apply for PCC and MEDICALS as well before CO requests for it explicitly.

ALSO after CO allocation IF CO finds that documents are missing.

*THEN CO* will give you another 28 days to upload those documents. This 28 days deadline can be extended further.

*THEN* apply for your MEDICALS and PCC around 25th Day of this additional time window given by CO *AND *before these 28 days are completed reply to CO email stating that ALL documents have been arranged/uploaded except PCC and MEDS (Upload PCC and MEDS application receipts).


Initial Entry to Australia most of the times depends on PCC and MEDICALS date. So you will have to manage PCC and MEDICALS accordingly. 


*Initial Entry to Australia after a migration visa has been issued*





engr.faisaliqbal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an electronics engineer with 65 points ready for 189/190 visa. I am a pakistani citizen but currently in United States for PhD studies. I will only be free after June, 2017 for moving to Australia so is it possible that I can submit my case now and then delay my entry to Australia till June, 2017? Help required from experts.
> 
> Regards,
> Faisal





engr.faisaliqbal said:


> Jeetan .. Please look into my request too if you can help me out.


----------



## harinderjitf5

17 Feb invitation round did not take place. Any idea when it will be done ?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Invitation round happened and people have been invited.


What makes you think that it didn't take place?




harinderjitf5 said:


> 17 Feb invitation round did not take place. Any idea when it will be done ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

harinderjitf5 said:


> 17 Feb invitation round did not take place. Any idea when it will be done ?


It did happen


----------



## markand911

*EOI expiration*

Hi Guys,

My EOI is expiring on 17-Apr-2016.
I applied to NSW on 06-Feb-2016.
If NSW approved my application after 17-Apr-2016, will i be able to associate that approval with new EOI.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*In my view:* NSW Dept will also have an eye on your EOI dates. Most probably your application will be processed before this.





markand911 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My EOI is expiring on 17-Apr-2016.
> I applied to NSW on 06-Feb-2016.
> If NSW approved my application after 17-Apr-2016, will i be able to associate that approval with new EOI.


----------



## markand911

Jeeten#80 said:


> *In my view:* NSW Dept will also have an eye on your EOI dates. Most probably your application will be processed before this.


Thank you Jeeten.

NSW will give its result before my eoi expires.
But lets say, i do not get letter of invitation and my eoi expires.
So I will file a new eoi.
Do i need to again apply for NSW and pay their fees.
Or my new eoi will have pre-approved nsw ss?


----------



## harinderjitf5

*EOI submitted*

Actually I checked the border.gov.au and in current invitation round it is showing 3 Feb result. Any idea which backlogs are cleared for software developers in 17 Feb round ? In 3rd Feb 20 nov backlogs were cleared.



Jeeten#80 said:


> Invitation round happened and people have been invited.
> 
> 
> What makes you think that it didn't take place?


----------



## Jeeten#80

DIBP are a bit slow in updating the results.


I have not been following the Invitations very closely off late, however you might want to skim through this thread for details.


*EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for February 2016 round*





harinderjitf5 said:


> Actually I checked the border.gov.au and in current invitation round it is showing 3 Feb result. Any idea which backlogs are cleared for software developers in 17 Feb round ? In 3rd Feb 20 nov backlogs were cleared.


----------



## ravikumk

Hi All...I know this is not relevant here...but something I filled in EOI and need help on....in any can suggest....In my EOI I have updated status as Separated (currently my wife is in Melbourne on Study Visa) and thats the fact. In Form 1221, I mentioned as Separated as I don't want to lie about anything....in Form 80 should I answer "NO" for Question 42 "Do you have a partner?"....and update the same in additional comments that we are not together. I have not added her in my passport....this is one last confusion I have and I can file my Visa application...pls help if someone can...


----------



## Neerajsetia

Hi,

I am BE(Electrical Engg) with 6 years of IT experience now .
I had submitted ACS application 6 months back and the result i got was my degree is assessed as AQF BACHELOR degree with a minor in computing and experience is less than 6 years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation.

My Question is if i go for ACS again how many years of my professional experience will be deducted and how many years will be considered as experience with my degree as minor in computing.

Appreciate any help on this!


----------



## Jeeten#80

*In my view:*

*FORM 80 - Ques 42* | Answer this a *No* (_as you are separated_)

Provide an explanation regarding this in "*Part T – Additional information*" 54.

Sent you a PM.





ravikumk said:


> Hi All...I know this is not relevant here...but something I filled in EOI and need help on....in any can suggest....In my EOI I have updated status as Separated (currently my wife is in Melbourne on Study Visa) and thats the fact. In Form 1221, I mentioned as Separated as I don't want to lie about anything....in Form 80 should I answer "NO" for Question 42 "Do you have a partner?"....and update the same in additional comments that we are not together. I have not added her in my passport....this is one last confusion I have and I can file my Visa application...pls help if someone can...


----------



## ravikumk

Not divorced yet....we are living separately and mutually agreed to move on...she is in Australia and I am in India as of now...we will file for divorce soon....I am bit worried...thats why I didnt mention as Divorced in EOI or 1221....no clue what to do...


----------



## Jeeten#80

In THAT case what I can think off is - Answer this question as Yes AND provide an explanation regarding this in "Part T – Additional information" 54.

LIKE Both of you are in a *de facto separation* (a process where the spouses informally stop cohabiting) AND you have filed for a divorce petition.




ravikumk said:


> Not divorced yet....we are living separately and mutually agreed to move on...she is in Australia and I am in India as of now...we will file for divorce soon....I am bit worried...thats why I didnt mention as Divorced in EOI or 1221....no clue what to do...


----------



## ravikumk

Hi Jeeten...I plan to do that..I just hope CO does not stop my file and ask me o wait till decision is taken


----------



## Jeeten#80

Regarding this we will never know *UNTIL *Someone who has been in a similar situation pray2: _That no one lands in such a situation_) could assist you *OR* may be a migration agent.



ravikumk said:


> Hi Jeeten...I plan to do that..I just hope CO does not stop my file and ask me o wait till decision is taken


----------



## Prakashmatuwani

Hello Friends, 

I am applying for 189 and 190 visa under 263111 anzsco code... i have following queries related to eoi form... i request if someone can please answer following queries.

1: While filling eoi, i need to enter my reference number for english exam. When i looked at my pte score card, i found "pte taker number" and "registration number". Which of these should i enter ?

2 : i have total 5.7 years of experience. However ACS deducted 2 years of my initial experience to adjust my education. While filling my experience detail in EOI, should i enter all my experience or just 3.7 years which ACS has mentioned as relevant ?


----------



## harinderjitf5

While filling the EOI there is a filed asking "if you have any other passport" ? My previous passport is expired and I do not have that with me. So can I select no in this case ? Will it create issue in future application ?


----------



## ravikumk

Hey Jeetandra...I plan to put across that " She is in Melbourne, Australia since marriage and expressed her views of separation after 2 years of this relationship wherein she never came to India. We are currently separated and will be seeking help to end this mutually". I suppose all they want to make sure is that there are no legal proceeding and in my case there are none as she has been living in Australia. I got my PCC just 2 days back and a new passport last month. Hope CO will understand my point. Do you or can you think of better way to put it across


----------



## harinderjitf5

*EOI submitted*

1) You need to add Registration ID that is mentioned on PTE report.
2) You need to put 3.7 years. If you put total 5 years then it will lead you in problem in future.



Prakashmatuwani said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am applying for 189 and 190 visa under 263111 anzsco code... i have following queries related to eoi form... i request if someone can please answer following queries.
> 
> 1: While filling eoi, i need to enter my reference number for english exam. When i looked at my pte score card, i found "pte taker number" and "registration number". Which of these should i enter ?
> 
> 2 : i have total 5.7 years of experience. However ACS deducted 2 years of my initial experience to adjust my education. While filling my experience detail in EOI, should i enter all my experience or just 3.7 years which ACS has mentioned as relevant ?


----------



## harinderjitf5

I have submitted my EOI. I am BCA and MSc(IT). While filling the EOI I selected "Bachelor in Businnes, Technology" for BCA and "Masters in Business, Technology" for MSc(IT). Please let me know if it is fine. If it is wrong then will it create any issue later on ?


----------



## KeeDa

harinderjitf5 said:


> I have submitted my EOI. I am BCA and MSc(IT). While filling the EOI I selected "Bachelor in Businnes, Technology" for BCA and "Masters in Business, Technology" for MSc(IT). Please let me know if it is fine. If it is wrong then will it create any issue later on ?


Is correct.


----------



## harinderjitf5

Thanks Bro


----------



## harinderjitf5

*EOI submitted*

Thanks Bro



KeeDa said:


> Is correct.


----------



## vutla9992

Jeeten#80 said:


> DIBP are a bit slow in updating the results.
> 
> 
> I have not been following the Invitations very closely off late, however you might want to skim through this thread for details.
> 
> 
> *EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for February 2016 round*


Hi,

Jeeten you are doing great job here, supporting all newbies , I am a Biotechnologist, assessment in hand with PTE 65 in all, but unfortunately my occupation went to restricted state in Western Australia, by the time I am in assessment process it is in available state, do you have any idea about how WA SS and how it works and once they put occupation in restricted or under review, how long will they take to give decision, is it hard or easy to get WA nomination. I have Masters Degree in Biotech and 3.5 years of experience, got 60 points without state nomination 5 points.

Thankyou


----------



## Jeeten#80

Thank you for your kind words.

Not sure regarding how WA SS and how it works once they put any occupation in restricted or under review state.

You might want to check threads related to WA SS in this forum.





vutla9992 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Jeeten you are doing great job here, supporting all newbies , I am a Biotechnologist, assessment in hand with PTE 65 in all, but unfortunately my occupation went to restricted state in Western Australia, by the time I am in assessment process it is in available state, do you have any idea about how WA SS and how it works and once they put occupation in restricted or under review, how long will they take to give decision, is it hard or easy to get WA nomination. I have Masters Degree in Biotech and 3.5 years of experience, got 60 points without state nomination 5 points.
> 
> Thankyou


----------



## vutla9992

Jeeten#80 said:


> Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> Not sure regarding how WA SS and how it works once they put any occupation in restricted or under review state.
> 
> You might want to check threads related to WA SS in this forum.


Thanks for your quick response, I have tried here, but very few or almost nil information regarding WA, any how I am contacting WA frequently, but not getting clarity.

Thank you


----------



## ravikumk

Form 80 question 36. "Have you, or any other person included in this application, ever" my father did serve but he is not migrating....should I give details ?


----------



## ravikumk

If Yes, "My Father did serve Indian Armed Forces and retired as Lieutenant colonel in the year 2002 at Bangalore location from Madras Engineering Group." I hope this will be enough ?


----------



## Prakashmatuwani

Hello ,

I am planing to apply for Visa type 189 and 190 under ANZSCO code 263111. Following is the detail of my points

Age : 30 pts
Education : 15 pts
Experience : 5pts
PTE : 10 pts
Total : 60 pts

I was planing to apply for 189 and 190 using separate EOI id's. is it fine ?

Can i use one email id for 2 eoi forms ?

Regards,
Prakash Matuwani


----------



## harinderjitf5

*EOI submitted*

Yes, You can use same email ID for multiple EOI submission. But please withdrwa other EOI submission if you got invite on anyone.



Prakashmatuwani said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I am planing to apply for Visa type 189 and 190 under ANZSCO code 263111. Following is the detail of my points
> 
> Age : 30 pts
> Education : 15 pts
> Experience : 5pts
> PTE : 10 pts
> Total : 60 pts
> 
> I was planing to apply for 189 and 190 using separate EOI id's. is it fine ?
> 
> Can i use one email id for 2 eoi forms ?
> 
> Regards,
> Prakash Matuwani


----------



## Attentionseeker

If you are not claiming 5 points for 2 years Australian study requirement then the answer is NO. Btw you can click on the question mark next to it and see what it means.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Answer this as *No*, as you haven't studied in Australia.





Prakashmatuwani said:


> Thanks Harjinder
> 
> Which option should i select for following question on EOI page ? Yes or No ?
> 
> Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?* Help for Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?
> 
> I have done my degree from University of Mumbai


----------



## Lajipan

Hi all, 
I am newly joined to this forum. I have a clarification. I submitted my EOI visa 189 with 60 pts on 21Jan16. I wrongly keyed-in IELTS Test Reference number , but other details like scores,date are correct. Will it be a problem while lodging the visa ? 
Please advise

Thanks
Laji


----------



## sridharv86

Lajipan said:


> Hi all,
> I am newly joined to this forum. I have a clarification. I submitted my EOI visa 189 with 60 pts on 21Jan16. I wrongly keyed-in IELTS Test Reference number , but other details like scores,date are correct. Will it be a problem while lodging the visa ?
> Please advise
> 
> Thanks
> Laji


You can update your EOI.


----------



## Harsha_8604

Hi People,

Good day ! Need some help on the case.

Today, I have lodged an EOI for 189 - ANZSCO : 261311 Analyst programmer with 75 points and 190 Visa with 80 Points. 

History : In 2014, my 189 visa application was refused as i failed to meet the eligibility of 60 points as ACS didn't count my experience and i lost 10 points.

Now, i have the eligible points and have lodged EOI with points stated above.

1) When can i expect an EOI in the near future ? Any time approx. ? 
2) Do i need to follow any extra caution while lodging a EOI/PR application as my PR 189 was rejected in 2014.
3) Do i need to opt for a migration agent as my PR app was once rejected ? 

Could you please help with the information on above points.
Thanks for your time
Cheers,
H.


----------



## 3CIPCA

Harsha_8604 said:


> Hi People,
> 
> Good day ! Need some help on the case.
> 
> Today, I have lodged an EOI for 189 - ANZSCO : 261311 Analyst programmer with 75 points and 190 Visa with 80 Points.
> 
> History : In 2014, my 189 visa application was refused as i failed to meet the eligibility of 60 points as ACS didn't count my experience and i lost 10 points.
> 
> Now, i have the eligible points and have lodged EOI with points stated above.
> 
> 1) When can i expect an EOI in the near future ? Any time approx. ?
> 2) Do i need to follow any extra caution while lodging a EOI/PR application as my PR 189 was rejected in 2014.
> 3) Do i need to opt for a migration agent as my PR app was once rejected ?
> 
> Could you please help with the information on above points.
> Thanks for your time
> Cheers,
> H.


Hi Harsha,

With 75 points you are expected to receive the invitation in the next round in March.
Make sure, you captured correct details in your EOI. Double check or even triple check. If any changes required, update the EOI. I don't think you need to opt for a migration agent.

Thank you,


----------



## thisisgags

Hi All,
I did submit 190 visa application couple of weeks back. Now CO has requested me to send the 'Evidence of overseas study'. When i verified online, i could see that it was already attached. So not sure why it has been requested again. Has anyone faced this situation? And shall i re-upload it online?
Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taurasmishu

Hello Everyone,

I have one query for 189 Visa:

My Wife's documents are having only 'First Name' of her and even in our Marriage Certificate.

But I got the last name added in her passport. Can someone advise, Shud I submit any affidavit stating that both names are of same person.

Also how much time it is taking, nowadays, to have grant after lodging the application of 189 if all of our documents are fine and there is no issue in the application.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## civil189

taurasmishu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have one query for 189 Visa:
> 
> My Wife's documents are having only 'First Name' of her and even in our Marriage Certificate.
> 
> But I got the last name added in her passport. Can someone advise, Shud I submit any affidavit stating that both names are of same person.
> 
> Also how much time it is taking, nowadays, to have grant after lodging the application of 189 if all of our documents are fine and there is no issue in the application.
> 
> Thanks in Advance



My advise is to submit an affidavit that the person with different names is same


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didarul

Hi, 
I have lodged my EOI Feb 20 2016 in software engineer skill. My point in 189 is 60 and in 190 is 65. I have requested for NSW state nomination . 
I like to know when probably may I get 189 invitation ? Is there any possibility to get NSW invitation?
Please let me know.
Thanks in advance.

Best regards 
Didar


----------



## Rachna188

Hi guys,

Good day to all.

I would be very grateful if somebody could advise me on the following :

According to my ACS assessment :

Your Bachelor of Engineering from XYZ completed May 2010 has been assessed as
comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
The following employment after November 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Company 1 : Nov 2010 - June 2013 (2 years 7 Months)
Company 2 : 10 months ( Apr 2015 to date)

I am not claiming any points for employment. However while filling in the details for EOI, on the employment page , it says " Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years."

So how do I put in the start date for the first employment - should it be Nov 2010 or Dec 2012 that is after the skill level requirement met date?


Also while entering education details : The category to be selected for Bachelor of Engineering is Bachelor degree in Science, Business or Technology?
And should i enter the course name as Computer Engineering?

I also have a Post graduate diploma in management, so what category should i select for it : Graduate Diploma or Advanced Diploma?



Your help will be greatly appreciated. 


PS : On the Skillselect where do i upload the documents for the EOI? It shows there are 12 steps, I checked till the 11th page and there was no provision for uploading documents anywhere. The 11th page was a confirmation of details page.


----------



## harinderjitf5

*EOI submitted*

Hey Bro, I have also applied for 189 on 11 Feb. We are in the same pool. Lets wait and keep in touch.



didarul said:


> Hi,
> I have lodged my EOI Feb 20 2016 in software engineer skill. My point in 189 is 60 and in 190 is 65. I have requested for NSW state nomination .
> I like to know when probably may I get 189 invitation ? Is there any possibility to get NSW invitation?
> Please let me know.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Best regards
> Didar


----------



## harinderjitf5

*EOI submitted*

Hi,

1):- You should mention the nomiated experience since Dec 2012. There is an option "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation". You should select "YES" for the experience start from Dec 2012.

For other experience before Dec 2012 you can select no to "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation".

2):- Yes select "Bachelor of Engineering is Bachelor degree in Science, Business or Technology" for your education. I have also selected this option for my courses because we are from technical line and have studied in that field. 

3) You can write the course name that is mentioned on your degree certificate. I have done BCA and MSc(IT) so I have mentioned Bachelor of Computer Applications and Master of Sciene(Information Technology) as these names are written on my degree certificates. 

4) You should choose advanced diploma

5) There is no option to upload any kind of documents while submitting the EOI. Once you get the invitation then you fill the details again. After that you pay the Visa fee then you will have the option to upload the documents.


Are you using services of any migration agent or doing all the stuff on your own ?



Rachna188 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Good day to all.
> 
> I would be very grateful if somebody could advise me on the following :
> 
> According to my ACS assessment :
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from XYZ completed May 2010 has been assessed as
> comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> The following employment after November 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Company 1 : Nov 2010 - June 2013 (2 years 7 Months)
> Company 2 : 10 months ( Apr 2015 to date)
> 
> I am not claiming any points for employment. However while filling in the details for EOI, on the employment page , it says " Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years."
> 
> So how do I put in the start date for the first employment - should it be Nov 2010 or Dec 2012 that is after the skill level requirement met date?
> 
> 
> Also while entering education details : The category to be selected for Bachelor of Engineering is Bachelor degree in Science, Business or Technology?
> And should i enter the course name as Computer Engineering?
> 
> I also have a Post graduate diploma in management, so what category should i select for it : Graduate Diploma or Advanced Diploma?
> 
> 
> 
> Your help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> PS : On the Skillselect where do i upload the documents for the EOI? It shows there are 12 steps, I checked till the 11th page and there was no provision for uploading documents anywhere. The 11th page was a confirmation of details page.


----------



## taurasmishu

civil189 said:


> My advise is to submit an affidavit that the person with different names is same
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Civil189,

Thanks for your response.

Can you please let me know whether the affidavit is sufficient or Do I need provide some other documents as well.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## civil189

taurasmishu said:


> Hi Civil189,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please let me know whether the affidavit is sufficient or Do I need provide some other documents as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance



Affidavit is sufficient and enough. It should be notarised 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taurasmishu

civil189 said:


> Affidavit is sufficient and enough. It should be notarised
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a ton 'civil189' for the help


----------



## Coyotes

Hello people,

Need your expert opinions on my case.
I've applied under 189 with 60 points on 7th Feb. ANZCODE - 261311(Analyst Programmer)
Now I am planning to apply for 190 under NSW.

Which option is most appropriate:
1. Submit 190 also under same existing EOI.
2. Submit a new EOI for 190 without touching the exisitng 189 EOI.
3. Withdraw existing 189 EOI and submit a new one with both 189 and 190.

Please suggest.
Thanks.


----------



## harinderjitf5

*EOI submitted*

You can go for any on of three options. There is no issue. But if you get invite on any other EOI then please withdraw others.



Coyotes said:


> Hello people,
> 
> Need your expert opinions on my case.
> I've applied under 189 with 60 points on 7th Feb. ANZCODE - 261311(Analyst Programmer)
> Now I am planning to apply for 190 under NSW.
> 
> Which option is most appropriate:
> 1. Submit 190 also under same existing EOI.
> 2. Submit a new EOI for 190 without touching the exisitng 189 EOI.
> 3. Withdraw existing 189 EOI and submit a new one with both 189 and 190.
> 
> Please suggest.
> Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

Hello Frens. Need some urgent advise on this query please.
One of my frens, who has applied for 190 visa as the primary applicant, along with his IELTS report had also submitted the IELTS report for his wife which she had undertaken about 18 months ago . He got an email from the CO a few days ago, asking to provide a latest English Language
Test report for his wife that is not older than 12 months. 
I am surprised why is that so, as the IELTS exam result is valid for 2 years. Does it make a difference if it is for the dependent?


----------



## KeeDa

[email protected] said:


> Hello Frens. Need some urgent advise on this query please.
> One of my frens, who has applied for 190 visa as the primary applicant, along with his IELTS report had also submitted the IELTS report for his wife which she had undertaken about 18 months ago . He got an email from the CO a few days ago, asking to provide a latest English Language
> Test report for his wife that is not older than 12 months.
> I am surprised why is that so, as the IELTS exam result is valid for 2 years. Does it make a difference if it is for the dependent?


English language test undertaken to prove functional English for dependents should not be more than 12 months old. This is documented here: *How can I prove I have functional English?*

As stated in the above link, she can also submit a letter from her graduation college if the medium of instructions for the course were in English. See a sample/ template here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...english-eligibility-criteria.html#post7410410*


----------



## [email protected]

KeeDa said:


> English language test undertaken to prove functional English for dependents should not be more than 12 months old. This is documented here: *How can I prove I have functional English?*
> 
> As stated in the above link, she can also submit a letter from her graduation college if the medium of instructions for the course were in English. See a sample/ template here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...english-eligibility-criteria.html#post7410410*


Thanks for the urgent reply Keeda..


----------



## vish555

Subscribing ...


----------



## muni

*Australia PR*



auslover said:


> HI guys,
> 
> As the EOI process has already started so i am starting this thread where people can share , Their EOi filing status and issues.
> 
> I Filed EOI today with 60 points



"Hi, I want to apply for VISA 189, but I dont know the process" Can you help ?


----------



## harinderjitf5

*EOI submitted*

Hi,

Please let me know your qualification and did you done your assessment ? How much experience you have ?




muni said:


> "Hi, I want to apply for VISA 189, but I dont know the process" Can you help ?


----------



## [email protected]

Hello Everyone,

We need to add our new born to the application and CO wrote to us and asked us to fill form 1022. Does anyone here, filled up form 1022 to add their child. I need help in filling it up as a little confused on where and how to enter the details of the newborn in the form. Please help if someone has already done it

Thanks


----------



## muni

harinderjitf5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please let me know your qualification and did you done your assessment ? How much experience you have ?


"Hi, I am a Post graduate with 7 yrs of experience in IT, I dont know the formalities to be filled for VISA. And also dont know if I have to apply IELTS academic or general. The British council told me that I need to check with the concerned embassy for Language requirement. The embassy is not answering. All I can see that VISA 189 seems to be suitable for me."

If you can tell me step by step, then that would be a great help for me.

Thanks,


----------



## harinderjitf5

I have submitted my EOI with 60 points (189) and waiting for invitation. i just came to know that my company is going o be renamed. Please let me know what should I do in this case ? I am not sure when it will be renamed (might be after one month) or soon. But my questions are as follow:-

1) As I am waiting for invitation and I am not sure when my company will be renamed so I can not update my EOI for now as company name is not decided.
2) In EOI I have mentioned current name(as did with ACS assessment) so If I get invited and after that my company name changed then will there be any issue or can I inform the DIBP about this. 
3) If my company name get renamed before invitation(my be 2 days before invitation) then should I update the EOI. Actually I do not want to do this because this way my update date will be counted again and then I will go back into lower rank and will have to wait again for the invitation .

Can anyone throw the light on my situation ?


----------



## Rachna188

Hi Harinder,

In my opinion you should wait until the company name gets changed (in most cases, renaming takes a very long time ). If you have valid documents for your work experience issued by the company itself, then you needn't worry. You can update DIBP after you've received your invite and lodged the visa application in case of the change in company name. 




harinderjitf5 said:


> I have submitted my EOI with 60 points (189) and waiting for invitation. i just came to know that my company is going o be renamed. Please let me know what should I do in this case ? I am not sure when it will be renamed (might be after one month) or soon. But my questions are as follow:-
> 
> 1) As I am waiting for invitation and I am not sure when my company will be renamed so I can not update my EOI for now as company name is not decided.
> 2) In EOI I have mentioned current name(as did with ACS assessment) so If I get invited and after that my company name changed then will there be any issue or can I inform the DIBP about this.
> 3) If my company name get renamed before invitation(my be 2 days before invitation) then should I update the EOI. Actually I do not want to do this because this way my update date will be counted again and then I will go back into lower rank and will have to wait again for the invitation .
> 
> Can anyone throw the light on my situation ?


----------



## harinderjitf5

*EOI submitted*

Thanks Rachna. 

I will wait and update the DIBP later. If they need any proof then I will provide them the details on company letterhead.







Rachna188 said:


> Hi Harinder,
> 
> In my opinion you should wait until the company name gets changed (in most cases, renaming takes a very long time ). If you have valid documents for your work experience issued by the company itself, then you needn't worry. You can update DIBP after you've received your invite and lodged the visa application in case of the change in company name.


----------



## UpretiRajen

*EOI SUbmitted 261314: Software Tester*

I have submitted the EOI for 261314: Software Tester to VIC on Oct 2015.
But got a reply that though I meet the requirement, because of the high volume of the application, currently they are unable to take more applicants and ask to re apply after 6 months again.

Since than I am regularly checking for new states in "anzscosearch" but no new states is showing in green.
But the VIC is still showing Visa subclass 190 as GREEN.:juggle:

Is any our friend is facing the same issue.
It is getting really difficult to wait and check for so long.
One more problem is that my ACS is valid til July 2016.  Any possibility of positive result before that??


Please suggest.

Rajen


----------



## harinderjitf5

*EOI submitted*

I think you have to wait till July as new financial year will start then and new state will have requirements. But you have to go for re-assessment. 



UpretiRajen said:


> I have submitted the EOI for 261314: Software Tester to VIC on Oct 2015.
> But got a reply that though I meet the requirement, because of the high volume of the application, currently they are unable to take more applicants and ask to re apply after 6 months again.
> 
> Since than I am regularly checking for new states in "anzscosearch" but no new states is showing in green.
> But the VIC is still showing Visa subclass 190 as GREEN.:juggle:
> 
> Is any our friend is facing the same issue.
> It is getting really difficult to wait and check for so long.
> One more problem is that my ACS is valid til July 2016.  Any possibility of positive result before that??
> 
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Rajen


----------



## Stormbaby

Hello.

I have a quick question,
is there any difference submitting EOI 189 onshore / offshore ?
will offshore EOI takes longer time to get invited?

Thankyou


----------



## KeeDa

Stormbaby said:


> Hello.
> 
> I have a quick question,
> is there any difference submitting EOI 189 onshore / offshore ?
> will offshore EOI takes longer time to get invited?
> 
> Thankyou


No, there isn't any difference. 189 EOIs are invited purely based on the occupation, its availability, cut-off, and your points score.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi All,

Need some quick advise. We applied for our Visa in September and after that my wife got her passport renewed in January. As a result of that, my surname has been added to her name. Earlier, she only had the Given name, now her name also has my surname to it. In such a scenario, how should I inform the department of immigration. Should I just fill up form 1022 - Change of circumstance and provide the new passport copy OR something else needs to be done as well.. Please advise

Thanks


----------



## Stormbaby

Also, does anyone know how many years the professional points last (5 points)?


----------



## masdcet

Hello expert,

I have submitted my 189 EOI on 14th Feb 2016 with 60 points in Telecom Engineering (263311). What do you expect when I will got invitation. Is there any backlog in telecom engineer 263311??


----------



## Stormbaby

KeeDa said:


> No, there isn't any difference. 189 EOIs are invited purely based on the occupation, its availability, cut-off, and your points score.


Thanks for answering.
I am thinking of submitting EOI after i finish my professional year, but when i do, i only have 2 months left to wait for Accounting 189 invitation(which is unlikely in 2 months time)

Means that i will be waiting the invitation offshore.

If i got the invitation, can i go to Australia using tourist visa, apply onshore and got the Bridging A ?


----------



## KeeDa

[email protected] said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need some quick advise. We applied for our Visa in September and after that my wife got her passport renewed in January. As a result of that, my surname has been added to her name. Earlier, she only had the Given name, now her name also has my surname to it. In such a scenario, how should I inform the department of immigration. Should I just fill up form 1022 - Change of circumstance and provide the new passport copy OR something else needs to be done as well.. Please advise
> 
> Thanks


1022 is for change of circumstances during the visa processing and not after that. After visa grant, there is just 929- change of passport form that you need to fill and submit. I suggest you login to your immiAccount, visit the 'update us' section and then the 'change of passport' option.


----------



## KeeDa

Stormbaby said:


> Thanks for answering.
> I am thinking of submitting EOI after i finish my professional year, but when i do, i only have 2 months left to wait for Accounting 189 invitation(which is unlikely in 2 months time)
> 
> Means that i will be waiting the invitation offshore.
> 
> If i got the invitation, can i go to Australia using tourist visa, apply onshore and got the Bridging A ?


You don't have to wait until you finish your professional year to file the EOI for 189. If at the moment, you are eligible with sufficient points, you might as well file it now. Should you not receive the invite with current points, then you can update it with your professional year information so as to gain 5 more points.

I am not too sure about BVA, but I think a tourist/ visitor visa may come with some conditions (like no further stay) and you may not be eligible for BVA.


----------



## Stormbaby

KeeDa said:


> You don't have to wait until you finish your professional year to file the EOI for 189. If at the moment, you are eligible with sufficient points, you might as well file it now. Should you not receive the invite with current points, then you can update it with your professional year information so as to gain 5 more points.
> 
> I am not too sure about BVA, but I think a tourist/ visitor visa may come with some conditions (like no further stay) and you may not be eligible for BVA.


The thing is now i only have 55 points
sigh....


----------



## Gagandsingh

Hi all ,

I submitted my EOI in May 2015(233211-Civil Engg) with points breakup of 55+5 for NSW. 
One of the known person also applied with 55+5 points in Sep 2015 with same occupation(233211-Civil Engg) and same Ielts Score, and today i gt to know that he has received invitation.

Can anyone explain what is the basis of this and on what criteria NSW is choosing to send invitation in this case as the only difference in our points breakup was that he has more experience then me but got less in age.


----------



## Mimi4Au

Gagandsingh said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> I submitted my EOI in May 2015(233211-Civil Engg) with points breakup of 55+5 for NSW.
> One of the known person also applied with 55+5 points in Sep 2015 with same occupation(233211-Civil Engg) and same Ielts Score, and today i gt to know that he has received invitation.
> 
> Can anyone explain what is the basis of this and on what criteria NSW is choosing to send invitation in this case as the only difference in our points breakup was that he has more experience then me but got less in age.


Hi.. they might hv considered the experience. But I think this time luck was not on ur side. Cheer up mate. I started my journey in 2014 n still continuing. Patience is the key.. I got invited in my second attempt. Try again... Good luck.


----------



## Gagandsingh

Mimi4Au said:


> Hi.. they might hv considered the experience. But I think this time luck was not on ur side. Cheer up mate. I started my journey in 2014 n still continuing. Patience is the key.. I got invited in my second attempt. Try again... Good luck.


Thanks for the quick reply,

wat i knw is.. before experience they first see date of EOI Submission then Ielts Score and then in last they prefer experience, correct me if i am wrong. May b luck is the factor and yes patience is the key.

Invited in second attempt means...??


----------



## Mimi4Au

Gagandsingh said:


> Thanks for the quick reply,
> 
> wat i knw is.. before experience they first see date of EOI Submission then Ielts Score and then in last they prefer experience, correct me if i am wrong. May b luck is the factor and yes patience is the key.
> 
> Invited in second attempt means...??


I think senior members in da forum will explain more about this matter.

I applied for VIC SS in 2014 but got rejected even though I had 60 points and relevant experience. After dat i had to wait six months. Applied again in 2015 with 65 points and received an invitation in December.


----------



## masdcet

Hello Keeda,


I have submitted my 189 EOI on 14th Feb 2016 with 60 points in Telecom Engineering (263311). 

What do you expect when I will got invitation???. 

Is there any backlog in telecom engineer 263311??


----------



## engfahmi

masdcet said:


> Hello Keeda,
> 
> 
> I have submitted my 189 EOI on 14th Feb 2016 with 60 points in Telecom Engineering (263311).
> 
> What do you expect when I will got invitation???.
> 
> Is there any backlog in telecom engineer 263311??




Hi,
Check the tracker:
https://myimmitracker.com/


----------



## hemeda2

masdcet said:


> Hello Keeda,
> 
> 
> I have submitted my 189 EOI on 14th Feb 2016 with 60 points in Telecom Engineering (263311).
> 
> What do you expect when I will got invitation???.
> 
> Is there any backlog in telecom engineer 263311??



Wait until next round at the end of this month, I advice you to start collecting your evidences like (payslips, bank statements,tax report). etc .


----------



## masdcet

Thanks are you also telecom professional please share your timeline EOI submitted date and invitation date if any? is there anyother telecom professional filed EOI and waiting for invitation???


----------



## jveer

I have applied for assessment, and hoping for a positive outcome. As this thread is tilled EOI submitted club , so you guys are well aware of the steps after getting positive outcome. And my question is At what stage of filing EOI one needs the passports of the dependents? I don't have the passports of the dependents ready yet. I hope it would take one month, as I am facing some change of address issues of the dependents. And also any advice about further steps to be taken would be welcomed .


----------



## [email protected]

Guys, what is the Turn Around Time for them to revert post supplying them all docs. is it still 28 days???


----------



## masdcet

Dears,
I have submitted one EOI in Skill select with 60 points for 189 and 65 points for 190 in New South Wales.

Suppose, I received 190 NSW state nomination email and I am not interested in it and not paid their 300 fees and my documents.

Is this refusing will impact over my 189 invitation expected in March ??? or it will not impact on 189 invitation and i will received 189 invitation on time?????.

As per experience ,is this happen with anybody who received NSW state nomination e-mail and 189 invitation simultaneously????.


----------



## KeeDa

masdcet said:


> Dears,
> I have submitted one EOI in Skill select with 60 points for 189 and 65 points for 190 in New South Wales.
> 
> Suppose, I received 190 NSW state nomination email and I am not interested in it and not paid their 300 fees and my documents.
> 
> Is this refusing will impact over my 189 invitation expected in March ??? or it will not impact on 189 invitation and i will received 189 invitation on time?????.
> 
> As per experience ,is this happen with anybody who received NSW state nomination e-mail and 189 invitation simultaneously????.


No impact on 189. You can choose to ignore the 190 nomination. Yes, happened to a few recently (when DIBP decided to invite many from the 2613 occupation group).


----------



## Irada_K

Hello,

I have submitted 190 EOI with 55+5 points on Friday. IELTS = L8.5/R7.5/W8/S8. Experience = 2 years. Occupation = System Analyst. State = ANY.

Shall I expect any other correspondence or just wait for an invitation?

Thank you,


----------



## masdcet

KeeDa said:


> No impact on 189. You can choose to ignore the 190 nomination. Yes, happened to a few recently (when DIBP decided to invite many from the 2613 occupation group).


Hello Keeda,

I observe that as an expert you are doing remarkable job here and is extremely active in giving replies. GOD Bless you always.

Please suggest what are my chances in 9th or 23rd March invitation round??

189 and 190 EOI submitted on 14th Feb 2016
ANZSCO 263311 (Telecommunication Engineer)
Occupation ceiling 502 Out of 1000 (as on 8th March 2016)


----------



## KeeDa

masdcet said:


> Hello Keeda,
> 
> I observe that as an expert you are doing remarkable job here and is extremely active in giving replies. GOD Bless you always.
> 
> Please suggest what are my chances in 9th or 23rd March invitation round??
> 
> 189 and 190 EOI submitted on 14th Feb 2016
> ANZSCO 263311 (Telecommunication Engineer)
> Occupation ceiling 502 Out of 1000 (as on 8th March 2016)


Thanks for your kind words. Unfortunately, I am not tracking the EOI related statistics anymore. You will have to look at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ations-eagerly-awaiting-march-2016-round.html and try to gauge your chances for 189 based on the current cut-off for your occupation, historical statistics for this occupation (members on this thread should have posted some analysis/ predictions for your occupation), etc.

You should also keep a watch on https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect (Invitation rounds tab).

Having said that, I believe, if you have 60 points on your own (for 189), it shouldn't be more than 2 months wait for your occupation (263311).

As for 190- it cannot be predicted. 190 nominations are approved by respective states on various factors (maybe the occupation's demand in their state, your points, others in the pool, etc), most of which are not known to us.


----------



## Irada_K

Are there invitation rounds for 190?


----------



## KeeDa

Irada_K said:


> Are there invitation rounds for 190?


No. 190 invites can come through anytime on a working day and even when occupation ceiling for your occupation has reached its limit for that year in the 189 program. It all depends on the sponsoring state that you have chosen. And while we are at it, I remember reading somewhere that you have chosen ANY for 190. It is said here often times that states mostly prefer those who select them (and not the ANY option).


----------



## Irada_K

KeeDa said:


> No. 190 invites can come through anytime on a working day and even when occupation ceiling for your occupation has reached its limit for that year in the 189 program. It all depends on the sponsoring state that you have chosen. And while we are at it, I remember reading somewhere that you have chosen ANY for 190. It is said here often times that states mostly prefer those who select them (and not the ANY option).


Thank you. I have changed ANY to NSW. :juggle::juggle:


----------



## sunny_australia

KeeDa said:


> No. 190 invites can come through anytime on a working day and even when occupation ceiling for your occupation has reached its limit for that year in the 189 program. It all depends on the sponsoring state that you have chosen. And while we are at it, I remember reading somewhere that you have chosen ANY for 190. It is said here often times that states mostly prefer those who select them (and not the ANY option).



Hi Keeda

I have also selected any option in EOI. How much is a chance for getting EOI in 55+5 Case. As email ID in my EOI is of my agent, do they update EOI correspondence section after sending an Invite.

Regards


----------



## harinderjitf5

I am BCA. While filling the EOI there is a drop down to select from. It has options like" Bachelor in others, Bachelor in technology,business". Please let me know what should I choose ? I think I should go for bacjelor in technology or business because BCA is technical line. Please advise.


----------



## TeamRanger

harinderjitf5 said:


> I am BCA. While filling the EOI there is a drop down to select from. It has options like" Bachelor in others, Bachelor in technology,business". Please let me know what should I choose ? I think I should go for bacjelor in technology or business because BCA is technical line. Please advise.


Yes.

Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5

Thanks Bro.



TeamRanger said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa

sunny_australia said:


> Hi Keeda
> 
> I have also selected any option in EOI. How much is a chance for getting EOI in 55+5 Case. As email ID in my EOI is of my agent, do they update EOI correspondence section after sending an Invite.
> 
> Regards


I haven't seen any 2613 state nomination with just 55 points this year. I may be wrong though. Your best bet would be to search the state specific 190 thread or immitracker.

As for EOI correspondence- that happens only when you get an invite from the skillSelect system and not when you receive any communication from the state. Depending on the state, there could be some steps which are to be performed first (like uploading documents to their website, paying for the state nomination fees, etc) and these correspondence are not shown in the EOI.

It is just hear-say, but sounds convincing that states are not interested in applicants who haven't shown specific interest to live and work in their state (i.e. are looking at state sponsorship just to gain 5 points) and so they may not consider your EOI with ANY option selected. It is recommended that you choose a specific state.


----------



## jitin81

Hi,

Is there anyone who has submitted 190 state sponsorship and EOI for ACT? Let's share our timelines for the benefit of all. I have submitted mine with 65 points 60+5 on 29th feb.


----------



## harinderjitf5

I have already submitted EOI but still have some doubt about work experience section. As I have worked in same company and got promotions between so I'm not sure how to add work experience.

For example:- I have worked 5 years in company. First I was Jr. software developer then became software developer and then Sr. software developer.

Please let me know whow to add experience in the EOI ?

As ACS has deducted 2 years so I am left with 3 years experience. In these three years I was software developer then promoted to Sr. software developer. So How should I add the experience ?

1) Should I combine the total three years and mark it relevant. If yes then what should be the job title in this as currently I am working as Sr. software developer but in past I was softeware developer.

2) Should I add multiple experiences one for software developer and second for Sr. software developer ?


----------



## vutla9992

harinderjitf5 said:


> I have already submitted EOI but still have some doubt about work experience section. As I have worked in same company and got promotions between so I'm not sure how to add work experience.
> 
> For example:- I have worked 5 years in company. First I was Jr. software developer then became software developer and then Sr. software developer.
> 
> Please let me know whow to add experience in the EOI ?
> 
> As ACS has deducted 2 years so I am left with 3 years experience. In these three years I was software developer then promoted to Sr. software developer. So How should I add the experience ?
> 
> 1) Should I combine the total three years and mark it relevant. If yes then what should be the job title in this as currently I am working as Sr. software developer but in past I was softeware developer.
> 
> 2) Should I add multiple experiences one for software developer and second for Sr. software developer ?


Dear Harinderjitf5, as long as your roles match each other, you can update as software developer and senior software developer for respected time, Title doesn't matter, your roles should match with the claiming occupation, but you need to submit that got promoted (like appraisal letters)


----------



## harinderjitf5

Thanks bro



vutla9992 said:


> Dear Harinderjitf5, as long as your roles match each other, you can update as software developer and senior software developer for respected time, Title doesn't matter, your roles should match with the claiming occupation, but you need to submit that got promoted (like appraisal letters)


----------



## aafarup

Hello Expats
I am posting on behalf of a Friend. He got His Engineers Australia Assessment today and got Engineering Technologist (233914). His total point is 60 ( Age 30+ Education 10 + Overseas Exp 10 + IELTS 10). He is planning to lodge EOI for 189 today. When can he expect a Invitation ? 
Or should he try 190 for NSW ? please suggest. 
Thanks


----------



## kp.jyothish

Education after secondary education that was assessed by ACS will only be considered.


----------



## sunny_australia

Hi Team


Anybody for 55+5 point have received invite from NSW or else where in past 2 to 3 months.


----------



## Mukeshdawar

Hi folks. Can someone post the steps for submitting EOI because previously I have done through agent. I am confused about state nomination points means where I have to tick yes or where no in that page? Please post pagewise steps for filling EOI.


----------



## prashantbhagat

*Education-what option to select for EOI*

I was applying for EOI. I have done MCA. Could anyone help me what option to select in the Education list for MCA qualification.
1. Masters Degree in Business Science or Technology
2. Masters others.

I feel that it should be the first option but still wanted to confirm.

Regards,
PKB


----------



## harinderjitf5

It should be Masters Degree in Business Science or Technology. I am BCA and MSc(IT) and selected the same.



prashantbhagat said:


> I was applying for EOI. I have done MCA. Could anyone help me what option to select in the Education list for MCA qualification.
> 1. Masters Degree in Business Science or Technology
> 2. Masters others.
> 
> I feel that it should be the first option but still wanted to confirm.
> 
> Regards,
> PKB


----------



## happy2009gill

*Worked in 4 countries with Same employer*



gbr said:


> Ashik. It really doesn't matter if you split the employment into Indian/Finland or show it together. If you are showing it together, enter the Country as "current country". As long as you can show proof of employment for the date range starting from Aug2010, it is fine.



Hi, I had worked in 5 countries(June 2012 to Aug 2014) for the same employer for 2.2 years. I have + EA assessment with relevant all period of employment. Now, I am confuse, how to mention work experience in EOI. Should i split in 5 for each country.?? If i must mention in single then which country should i mention...........Now(In 2016) i am working in India.


----------



## NuRa

*Relevant experience....*

I have a total of 8 years of experience , out of which i have the relevant experience documentation for only the latest 5 years . I wish not to show my initial 3 years of experience as i don't have supporting documents(i have tried but couldn't obtain)

I am not going to claim points for my initial undocumented 3 years of experience , but that's is EOI phase. My question is , what should be done in skill assessment through EA, should i mention this experience or not. Because for as per skill assessment we need to provide all documentary evidence for any experience , but they also mention that we should mention all periods of activity/inactivity and there should be no period which is not mentioned("Your CV must be a complete record of your
activities and must even include any periods of inactivity"). 

so since i can't provide proof of my experience , will it be better if i just put the three years as period of inactivity rather than declaring that as an experience? or is there any other method for tackling this issue?

Also for proof of experience they ask for "Income Tax (Acknowledgment)/Payroll Tax report"
, will Form 16 suffice for this requirement?

Thanks......................


----------



## maglev

QUICK QUSTION guys plz,

while filling EOI , what are the given names ?? first and middle ? or first only or what?

if my full name is: xxx yyy zzz hhh??


----------



## ravs77

*documents to be uploaded*

two stupid question:

- when filling EOI, do we need to attach any scanned document or do we need to send any documents ?
- when filling South Australia nomination, do we need to attach any scanned document or do we need to send any documents ?


----------



## taurasmishu

Hi All,

I got the request to fill 'Form 80' for my wife and I completed the request with in time-frame. But after that one of friend had a look at the scanned form and as per him quality of the document is not up-to the mark.

Can someone please suggest whether the quality of scanning will have any impact on processing the application or will they request Form 80 again.

Thanks in advance


----------



## KeeDa

maglev said:


> QUICK QUSTION guys plz,
> 
> while filling EOI , what are the given names ?? first and middle ? or first only or what?
> 
> if my full name is: xxx yyy zzz hhh??


As they appear on your passport.



ravs77 said:


> two stupid question:
> 
> - when filling EOI, do we need to attach any scanned document or do we need to send any documents ?
> - when filling South Australia nomination, do we need to attach any scanned document or do we need to send any documents ?


1. No.
3. Involves only uploading documents. See this (pdf link): http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/uplo...GSM-Skilled-Nomination-document-checklist.pdf



taurasmishu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the request to fill 'Form 80' for my wife and I completed the request with in time-frame. But after that one of friend had a look at the scanned form and as per him quality of the document is not up-to the mark.
> 
> Can someone please suggest whether the quality of scanning will have any impact on processing the application or will they request Form 80 again.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Most of us filled the pdf on a PC, printed, signed and scanned just the last (signature) page, merged it back into the filled pdf and uploaded. If you think your copy is not legible, chances are they will request it again. It will be worthwhile do do this again and re-upload.


----------



## JP Mosa

NuRa said:


> I have a total of 8 years of experience , out of which i have the relevant experience documentation for only the latest 5 years . I wish not to show my initial 3 years of experience as i don't have supporting documents(i have tried but couldn't obtain)
> 
> I am not going to claim points for my initial undocumented 3 years of experience , but that's is EOI phase. My question is , what should be done in skill assessment through EA, should i mention this experience or not. Because for as per skill assessment we need to provide all documentary evidence for any experience , but they also mention that we should mention all periods of activity/inactivity and there should be no period which is not mentioned("Your CV must be a complete record of your
> activities and must even include any periods of inactivity").
> 
> so since i can't provide proof of my experience , will it be better if i just put the three years as period of inactivity rather than declaring that as an experience? or is there any other method for tackling this issue?
> 
> Also for proof of experience they ask for "Income Tax (Acknowledgment)/Payroll Tax report"
> , will Form 16 suffice for this requirement?
> 
> Thanks......................







If you have done......any training course......mention it in your CPD......stating that you are working but on consolidated pay.......no document is available to provide.........mostly ...you can cover those 3 years.....if you did any training or brush up courses during those 3 years. Form 16 is sufficient....to provide as tax document


----------



## [email protected]

JP Mosa said:


> If you have done......any training course......mention it in your CPD......stating that you are working but on consolidated pay.......no document is available to provide.........mostly ...you can cover those 3 years.....if you did any training or brush up courses during those 3 years. Form 16 is sufficient....to provide as tax document


Hi All,
A quick query, and request an early response please..
My wife got her medicals done except for the X Rays.She postponed the X Rays as we were expecting at that time. Now the baby is born and we need to get her X Rays done. However, in the meanwhile, her passport number changed as it was renewed. 
Now, the question is that do we need new HAP ID for her, as her passport number is changed now OR would it not make a difference and we can get the X Rays done using the old HAP ID..?

Thanks
Manu


----------



## KeeDa

[email protected] said:


> Hi All,
> A quick query, and request an early response please..
> My wife got her medicals done except for the X Rays.She postponed the X Rays as we were expecting at that time. Now the baby is born and we need to get her X Rays done. However, in the meanwhile, her passport number changed as it was renewed.
> Now, the question is that do we need new HAP ID for her, as her passport number is changed now OR would it not make a difference and we can get the X Rays done using the old HAP ID..?
> 
> Thanks
> Manu


HAP ID does not change. I myself experienced the same situation- HAP IDs were generated using old passports (for both of us) and in the interim, before we appeared for the actual medical tests, we had new passports. We carried both old and new passports at the medical center, but they scanned just the new ones.


----------



## [email protected]

KeeDa said:


> HAP ID does not change. I myself experienced the same situation- HAP IDs were generated using old passports (for both of us) and in the interim, before we appeared for the actual medical tests, we had new passports. We carried both old and new passports at the medical center, but they scanned just the new ones.


So, as you suggest, I would carry both the passports. Also, Do I need a new letter from the CO for the medicals or should I just quote the old HAP ID to the hospital?
Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

[email protected] said:


> So, as you suggest, I would carry both the passports. Also, Do I need a new letter from the CO for the medicals or should I just quote the old HAP ID to the hospital?
> Thanks


The old one.


----------



## diehard83

Hello Guys,

Need help on EOI. When I calculate my points manually, it comes to 60 points, but when I fill EOI it calculates 65.

Manual Calculation
==============

FOR ACS - Experience counted from Oct 2010 till Nov 2015, AFQ Diploma - CCNP = 20 Points.
FOR PTE - 65+ = 10
FOR AGE - 32 = 30

But when I put this in EOI it calculates to 65. Is it because I have listed all of my experience on EOI i.e. 11 years ? 

Last thing I want is to get rejected due to miscalculation of points. ;<


Thanks...
__________________

189 | 263111 | PTE 65+ | ACS - 20 points | AGE - 30 points | EOI: XX-XX-XXXX


----------



## harinderjitf5

Yes you might have selected all the work experience. There is a option to mark the experience relevant and non relevant. 



diehard83 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Need help on EOI. When I calculate my points manually, it comes to 60 points, but when I fill EOI it calculates 65.
> 
> Manual Calculation
> ==============
> 
> FOR ACS - Experience counted from Oct 2010 till Nov 2015, AFQ Diploma - CCNP = 20 Points.
> FOR PTE - 65+ = 10
> FOR AGE - 32 = 30
> 
> But when I put this in EOI it calculates to 65. Is it because I have listed all of my experience on EOI i.e. 11 years ?
> 
> Last thing I want is to get rejected due to miscalculation of points. ;<
> 
> 
> Thanks...
> __________________
> 
> 189 | 263111 | PTE 65+ | ACS - 20 points | AGE - 30 points | EOI: XX-XX-XXXX


----------



## diehard83

tks.. and with that looks like I am falling short of 3 days to gain points for 5 years ;( - May be because ACS reduced my 26 days of employment as they consider experience month wise and this is resulting in reduction of 14 days in 2 of my employments and even though I am counting 5 years from the date what ACS provided, to consider me eligible for 263111 , that's not working in EOI since days are counted for EOI ( guessing ).

Although I have already wrote to ACS and waiting to hear from them any suggestion will be highly appreciated.


Thanks..

__________________

189 | 263111 | PTE 65+ | ACS - 20 points - may be not ;( | AGE - 30 points | EOI: XX-XX-XXXX


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Guys,

I got my new born added to my VISA Application and now have to get his medicals done. When I was generating a HAP ID letter for him using the Organize Health Examinations link in my immi account. I noticed that they have added my son's name in incorrect format. We did not have anything under Family name for my son and only had the Given name for him. Now I can see in the HAP ID letter that hsi complete name is mentioned under Family Name and Given name is blank. It is completely opposite to what we had asked them to do

I have written to them already but not sure if I would get a reply before 28 days
Now, the question is should I go ahead with the medicals with these details as I already have the HAP ID for him OR should I wait for them to first correct the name in the right format

Please suggest, I really dont want to wait for 28 days for their reply

Thanks


----------



## 2015yash

Dear friends,

I have the below queries while updating the EOI.
Urgent reply will be highly appreciated.

1) _Does the client have other current passports?_

If in the citizenship column I have stated that I am not citizen of any other country than 
what is the relevance of this question.

2) _Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?_

I will be migrating with my wife only. But in the next question they ask for 

"_Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?_"
So should I mark the family member query as YES ?? And number of family member should be "1" ??
Please correct me if I am wrong.

3) _Has the client undertaken an English language test within the last 36 months?_

English test say last 36 months but PTE result certificate has validity of two years only. How logical is this ??

4) "_Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?_"

This question is confusuing. Even the help page is not expalining properly.
Only the name of highest degree should be mentioned here and with selection "YES" correct ?

5) _Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?_
What is this ??

6) _Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years._ ????

Do I need to enter only the relevant employment here that is after what ACS has deducted from my overall experience ?? If yes than should my employment start date should be the one from which my relevant experience starts, correct ??


----------



## BAT7722

*Things to do after EOI?*

Hi guys

I could use some advice on things to do after EOI eg, police clearance certificate and medicals.. Is it possible we do it right after filing an EOI? Or do we have to wait for the invitation?


----------



## Sahiledge

BAT7722 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I could use some advice on things to do after EOI eg, police clearance certificate and medicals.. Is it possible we do it right after filing an EOI? Or do we have to wait for the invitation?


You can do it even before submitting the EOI.


----------



## BAT7722

What do we have to do for the medicals? DO they have any designated hospitals & tests we need to do? Where can I get this information?


----------



## Sahiledge

BAT7722 said:


> What do we have to do for the medicals? DO they have any designated hospitals & tests we need to do? Where can I get this information?


http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination

Please go through the above link. Most of the things are self explanatory if your read it thoroughly. 
And yes, they have designated hospitals who carry these tests and directly submit the results to DIBP.


----------



## FrozenAh

Hi

Could anyone please explain the following:

1) in Education History Section of EOI

"Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?"
question has been asked.

If a person has originally completed Masters but assessment authority assessed it as Bachelors so what should one select as Qualification, Bachelors or Masters?

This is actually really confusing and making me really frustrated, the thing is whole setup is made to look like you need to put your actual qualification details regardless of how your assessment authority assessed it but it cant be that way because there is no other option available to calculate education points etc.


2) in employment history should one put the actual start date of relevant employment or from the date assessment authority deemed skilled?

again the question is made to look like you have to put your actual start date and again if thats how it is then how will points be calculated for the actual deemed skilled employment period. I dont know why they have made it look so confusing.


----------



## Mithung

Quick question:

In EOI, for the question, Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above? should I also mention details of 10th and 12th or just degree is sufficient?


----------



## harinderjitf5

only degree is suffucient



Mithung said:


> Quick question:
> 
> In EOI, for the question, Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above? should I also mention details of 10th and 12th or just degree is sufficient?


----------



## hussains

*Multiple EOI*

Hi Seniors,

Would appreciate your advise on the below.

I already lodged an EOI for visa subclass 189 on 16-Feb-16, now i want to apply to subclass 190 (NSW State Sponsorhip) as well. 

In this case should i update my current EOI or can i lodge a new EOI for 190 only.

I'm afraid if i update the current EOI, i will be pushed back into the queue as of today 17-Apr-16

Pls advise the best route forward. 

Also, does lodging multiple EOIs with different email address affect my chances?


----------



## vivsontime

hussains said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Would appreciate your advise on the below.
> 
> I already lodged an EOI for visa subclass 189 on 16-Feb-16, now i want to apply to subclass 190 (NSW State Sponsorhip) as well.
> 
> In this case should i update my current EOI or can i lodge a new EOI for 190 only.
> 
> I'm afraid if i update the current EOI, i will be pushed back into the queue as of today 17-Apr-16
> 
> Pls advise the best route forward.
> 
> Also, does lodging multiple EOIs with different email address affect my chances?


you can apply for 190 in a different eoi.

Lodging multiple eoi will not affect your chances.

Sent from my SM-N920G


----------



## Cocox

hussains said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Would appreciate your advise on the below.
> 
> I already lodged an EOI for visa subclass 189 on 16-Feb-16, now i want to apply to subclass 190 (NSW State Sponsorhip) as well.
> 
> In this case should i update my current EOI or can i lodge a new EOI for 190 only.
> 
> I'm afraid if i update the current EOI, i will be pushed back into the queue as of today 17-Apr-16
> 
> Pls advise the best route forward.
> 
> Also, does lodging multiple EOIs with different email address affect my chances?


You can simply create another EOI with a different email account for 190. That way you'll have two EOIs, from two email addresses and whatever gets selected will be notified. And you won't have to withdraw existing EOI this way either.

Good luck mate!


----------



## ManishS

*Points for Age*

Hi Seniors,

I have a question on points for age. My understanding was that points freeze at the time you receive the invite against your EOI. However when I look at below FAQ from NSW, it states that you must be eligible to claim 60 points at the time that NSW nominates you. Does it mean that invitation and nomination are same thing or is it something else? Look forward to your reply

4. I was invited to apply for NSW nomination and will soon lose points for age. This would reduce my total points to below 60. Will this affect my eligibility for the subclass 190 visa?

Yes, you must be eligible to claim at least 60 points at the time that NSW nominates you in SkillSelect. If you have applied for NSW nomination and will soon lose points for age, please notify us as soon as possible by sending an email to NSW


----------



## aliee

Hi Everyone, 

Anyone who has submitted EOI on 15/16/27 April under 189 and Occupation 26111 (System/Business Analysts)? Need to keep a check on the invite. 

I have submitted EOI on 17th April under 189 with 70 points. Hoping to get it....


----------



## Mithung

aliee said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Anyone who has submitted EOI on 15/16/27 April under 189 and Occupation 26111 (System/Business Analysts)? Need to keep a check on the invite.
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 17th April under 189 with 70 points. Hoping to get it....


I submitted EOI on 15th April but for different occupation. Next invite round is on 27th April. So you will know the result after 7:30PM India time.

Login to immitracker and check how many have submitted EOI on the dates and occupation you mentioned.


----------



## 65Points!

ManishS said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have a question on points for age. My understanding was that points freeze at the time you receive the invite against your EOI. However when I look at below FAQ from NSW, it states that you must be eligible to claim 60 points at the time that NSW nominates you. Does it mean that invitation and nomination are same thing or is it something else? Look forward to your reply
> 
> 4. I was invited to apply for NSW nomination and will soon lose points for age. This would reduce my total points to below 60. Will this affect my eligibility for the subclass 190 visa?
> 
> Yes, you must be eligible to claim at least 60 points at the time that NSW nominates you in SkillSelect. If you have applied for NSW nomination and will soon lose points for age, please notify us as soon as possible by sending an email to NSW


The process is:
You apply EoI, if you meet the eligibility criteria, you get an invite to revert back with all the documents for which you have claimed points, which you do, based on which, the state nominates you and asks you to put in an application through the immi account.

At this point, when the state nominates you, what ever your age, will be the age they will consider and accordingly you will get points for it.

I have seen people getting invites at 55+5 (5 for state nomination), which has been a surprise for me, but then this part of the question I'll leave for others to reply.


----------



## jimmyaus

Age 30 Education 15 Employment (9years FIBM) 15 PTE 20 = 80 + SS 5 Total 85.... I am in the process of lodging EOI - 190 . But I am afraid that my current employer would not be supportive if contacted by DIBP. Should I claim less points in current employment (3years) to prevent DIBP contact with my current employer. If so, my points then get reduced to 75.. Seniors please guide...


----------



## Mithung

jimmyaus said:


> Age 30 Education 15 Employment (9years FIBM) 15 PTE 20 = 80 + SS 5 Total 85.... I am in the process of lodging EOI - 190 . But I am afraid that my current employer would not be supportive if contacted by DIBP. Should I claim less points in current employment (3years) to prevent DIBP contact with my current employer. If so, my points then get reduced to 75.. Seniors please guide...


I don't think you can under-claim your experience. You need to claim experience as assessed by your assessment body. Also, please be aware, few of those who haven't claimed experience points have also got verification calls/emails


----------



## vish555

Cocox said:


> You can simply create another EOI with a different email account for 190. That way you'll have two EOIs, from two email addresses and whatever gets selected will be notified. And you won't have to withdraw existing EOI this way either.
> 
> Good luck mate!


I dont think using a same email address would create any difference


----------



## [email protected]

Guys, A query and request an answer please.

I already have a 190 visa for South Australia, but now for some reason, I do wish to apply for 190visa for ACT. Can I do that as per rules after validation trip to Australia. Please answer

Thanks


----------



## markand911

*CO assignment*

Hi All,

I lodged my visa application on 16-Apr-2016 by paying visa fees.
I have submitted PCC and medicals too.
But still no CO is assigned to my application.
Is this normal?


----------



## Sahiledge

markand911 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on 16-Apr-2016 by paying visa fees.
> I have submitted PCC and medicals too.
> But still no CO is assigned to my application.
> Is this normal?


Please subscribe to below link:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng.html#/forumsite/20560/topics/952042?page=1


----------



## Roy2017

EOI Submitted under 261311 with 60 point


----------



## alvin_abi

SL76 said:


> Hi all
> i am applying for Insurance Agent 611211 (open at the moment in ACT SS 190) and need to find job postings. Hsve been trying abt 12 sites but cant find even 1. If anyone knows any site or info, pl help. thxxxx.


Hello,

I am in the same situation now, searched multitudes of websites for jobs related to insurance agent in ACT but cant find a single one, i even tried the key words listed above but still no luck... 

Can someone please help,


----------



## Inf_18

Hi Friends,

I have few queries regarding my wife's visa application, can someone please help me out?

1. I already have a PR and worked in Australia for 6 months. Can my wife claim 5 partner points by any chance?

2. Her IELTS score expires on 10th July 2017, and she complete 10 yrs of work exp. on 2nd July 2017. If we lodge an EOI application after 2nd July and before 10th July, will the score be still valid to get an visa invitation ?

3. Is there any other better way to get a working visa for her? (Her score comes to 55 as of now.)

Kindly help me with above queries....


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat

Inf_18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have few queries regarding my wife's visa application, can someone please help me out?
> 
> 1. I already have a PR and worked in Australia for 6 months. Can my wife claim 5 partner points by any chance?
> 
> 2. Her IELTS score expires on 10th July 2017, and she complete 10 yrs of work exp. on 2nd July 2017. If we lodge an EOI application after 2nd July and before 10th July, will the score be still valid to get an visa invitation ?
> 
> 3. Is there any other better way to get a working visa for her? (Her score comes to 55 as of now.)
> 
> Kindly help me with above queries....


You already have a PR, so you cannot be a secondary applicant on her application, so partner points cannot be claimed.

The IELTS score must be valid at the time of invitation to apply for the visa. 

See if she can take the PTE test to get a higher score. If that doesn't work then perhaps consider a partner visa.

When do you intend to move?


----------



## Sahiledge

Inf_18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have few queries regarding my wife's visa application, can someone please help me out?
> 
> 1. I already have a PR and worked in Australia for 6 months. Can my wife claim 5 partner points by any chance?
> 
> 2. Her IELTS score expires on 10th July 2017, and she complete 10 yrs of work exp. on 2nd July 2017. If we lodge an EOI application after 2nd July and before 10th July, will the score be still valid to get an visa invitation ?
> 
> 3. Is there any other better way to get a working visa for her? (Her score comes to 55 as of now.)
> 
> Kindly help me with above queries....


Why don't you look for a spouse/partner visa for her? That may simplify everything.


----------



## icloud

Hi,

I have done my ACS and submitted EOI with below details. I did not get any invitation. Am I eligible to get invitation with below points breakdown?

Experts, please help with your opinion.

*Seeking nomination from: *New South Wales
*Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)*
*Occupation:* 261311 [Analyst Programmer]


*Total Points:* 60

*Point Brackets* _(According to the view EOI point breakdown)_
Date of Effect : 21/12/2015 00:02:55
Age: 30
English Language Ability:0 _[ L: 6.5, R:8.0, W:7.0, S:6.0 ]_
Level of educational qualification attained: 15
State/Territory Nomination: 5
Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia within the last 10 years.: 0
Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation - overseas within the last 10 years.: 10


----------



## Gagan_Aus

Hello Everyone,

I am planning to submit my EOI but in the qualification part, do I have to mention Year 12( 12th Standard) and Professional Year as well or just Master’s degree is sufficient?

I will appreciate your reply.

Thanks


----------



## rajesh331

hussains said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Would appreciate your advise on the below.
> 
> I already lodged an EOI for visa subclass 189 on 16-Feb-16, now i want to apply to subclass 190 (NSW State Sponsorhip) as well.
> 
> In this case should i update my current EOI or can i lodge a new EOI for 190 only.
> 
> I'm afraid if i update the current EOI, i will be pushed back into the queue as of today 17-Apr-16
> 
> Pls advise the best route forward.
> 
> Also, does lodging multiple EOIs with different email address affect my chances?


Hi Hussain,

In my opinion you should update the current EOI itself to include 190 as well. Remember that in one EOI you can choose multiple Visas. You should not worry about being pushed back in the queue. Remember that by getting a state sponsorship you are in fact increasing your current points score by 5. which will definitely pull you up in the list.

All the best.

Regards,

Rajesh


----------



## Vidini

Kindly help me ASAP, 

Myself and my daughter are PR holders, my husband wants to apply 189 visa. 

What should be mentioned in dependent details? 

1) Should he give our details and mark it as non migrants in the form or what's the procedure. 

2) Non migrant dependants should provide the PCC and medicals, but how in my case we are already PR. 

If anyone already applied/ got 189 visa being partner of PR spouse. Kindly help me in this process immediately. 

Thanks, Dhiv


----------



## supershree

Would appreciate your advise on the below.

I lodged an EOI for visa subclass 189 today 28 June 2016, but i see for my SOL code -263111( Computer Network and Systems Engineer) occupation ceiling is already reached for Fy15-16.

When does the new cycle for occupation list open?
What are my changes of getting an invite?

Please advise.


----------



## vutla9992

supershree said:


> Would appreciate your advise on the below.
> 
> I lodged an EOI for visa subclass 189 today 28 June 2016, but i see for my SOL code -263111( Computer Network and Systems Engineer) occupation ceiling is already reached for Fy15-16.
> 
> When does the new cycle for occupation list open?
> What are my changes of getting an invite?
> 
> Please advise.


July 1st week , you can see new nomination places


----------



## anoopalex

Dear friends,
Is there any professional civil engineers.I submitted my EOI on 9 June 2016 with (55+5) points.How much is my chance to get invitation.
Anoop Alex


----------



## mchandna

Hi 

I submitted my EOI on 4th July with 65 points for 26111(Business Analyst) job code.

Any idea when I can expect the invite??

Mohit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engineeroz

Submitted EOI on 13 July 2016.

263111
60 Points
189

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vutla9992

mchandna said:


> Hi
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 4th July with 65 points for 26111(Business Analyst) job code.
> 
> Any idea when I can expect the invite??
> 
> Mohit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May be you can expect invitation on next round, which is July 20


----------



## sheiky

engineeroz said:


> Submitted EOI on 13 July 2016.
> 
> 263111
> 60 Points
> 189
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


EngineerOz, I too applied EOI on 15th July with same job code. Hope will get it in 20th July round. I wish you all the best for getting the ITA.


----------



## mchandna

vutla9992 said:


> May be you can expect invitation on next round, which is July 20




Hi 

Thanks for your reply.

It has been quoted in some other threads that 500+ 65 pointers are already in queue for my job code since February-2016 and on top of It everyday 70 and 75 pointers do add up.

Request people in the thread to provide details on 26111 code(Business Analyst). I filed my EOI on 4 July with 65 points.

Thanks in Advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Hi All,

Iam in the process of filling up my EOI and i have a question.

In the Employment history section, do i need to mention all the titles i have held in my previous company?. In my previous company My designation got changed once i.e from test engineer to analyst. The reason why i am asking this is, in my acs report the last held designation alone is mentioned for the time served in my previous company? please help me out


----------



## mcham

I lodged my EOI Australia( visa 189) on 11 May 2016 with 65 points under code 261311 Analyst programmer. till now I didn't get any invitation. Now my agent is telling me to improve the English test score. currently PTE with 10 points. Now the problem is I am crossing 40yrs in sep 2016.so from my current points 10 points will be reduced. So is there any chance to get an invitation before sep 16.?


----------



## GUNBUN

mchandna said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> It has been quoted in some other threads that 500+ 65 pointers are already in queue for my job code since February-2016 and on top of It everyday 70 and 75 pointers do add up.
> 
> Request people in the thread to provide details on 26111 code(Business Analyst). I filed my EOI on 4 July with 65 points.
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Mohit,

Yes, after going through a recent post....I am also worried if we really have >500 waiting in 65 points category.

I have submitted EOI on 21-Jun with 65 ICT BA.

Dear Senior Members / Friends here,

Is the situation really worse for 65 pointers ? and in how many months should we expect invite. Please help.

GunBun


----------



## vutla9992

mcham said:


> I lodged my EOI Australia( visa 189) on 11 May 2016 with 65 points under code 261311 Analyst programmer. till now I didn't get any invitation. Now my agent is telling me to improve the English test score. currently PTE with 10 points. Now the problem is I am crossing 40yrs in sep 2016.so from my current points 10 points will be reduced. So is there any chance to get an invitation before sep 16.?


If this is the case, why don't you apply for any state nomination, like SA, with state nomination you are getting 70 points, may be good option, if you already did it, just ignore.


----------



## sonal arora

I applied 189 nd 190 EOI in march 2016 .I hired a migration agent to lodge my visa application through skill select.

Now I am trying to contact the agent for last 3 months but he is not replying to my emails and phone calls.
How can i get the access of EOI..
Thanks
Sonal


----------



## gocs11

*Chances of getting 489 Visa with 60 points*

HI 

I submitted my EOI on 23rd June 2016 for 489 visa with 60 points under 141111 category for South Australia. What are the chances of getting this visa and how much time it normally takes.

It will be great if somebody can help me out with this query.

Regards
Gaurav


----------



## kruskk

*Invitation Leadtime - Industrial Engineer ANZSCO 233511*

Hello friends,

Today I submitted my EOI for Visa 189 with 60 points, under Occupation ID 2335 (Industrial Engineer).
Do you think it is possible to receive an invitation in August?

Please advise about the usual lead time for Occupation ID 2335 invitations.

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Shazad.irfan

Hi, 
this isn't probably the appropriate forum to post my query but i couldn't find the right thread for this. I'd appreciate if somebody could refer me to the right forum to answer my query.
I am working as business analyst from last 9 years, my education was a 3 year Bachelor Degree in Information Technology (BIT) from Allama Iqbal Open University Islamabad. my course contents are " Fundamentals of Computer, Mathematics for Computing-I, Programming Concepts, Discrete Mathematics, Digital Logic Design, Programming Language-I , Data Structure, Network Foundation, Databases-I, Computer Architecture, IT Marketing Concepts, Micro Economics, Operating System, Software Engineering-I, Programming Language-III, SQL Server Applications, Network & System Administration, Database Administration and Web Design Tools."
I need help regarding occupation nomination, somebody told me that my course contents are not related to the ICT Business Analyst Occupation and so the outcome of my assessment can be -tive, or could result in 10 points only. Please guide if somebody has any idea about this. 
also, in the online application for assessment there is an option for uploading CV, do i really need to upload the CV?
thanks
Irfan


----------



## Cocox

Shazad.irfan said:


> Hi,
> this isn't probably the appropriate forum to post my query but i couldn't find the right thread for this. I'd appreciate if somebody could refer me to the right forum to answer my query.
> I am working as business analyst from last 9 years, my education was a 3 year Bachelor Degree in Information Technology (BIT) from Allama Iqbal Open University Islamabad. my course contents are " Fundamentals of Computer, Mathematics for Computing-I, Programming Concepts, Discrete Mathematics, Digital Logic Design, Programming Language-I , Data Structure, Network Foundation, Databases-I, Computer Architecture, IT Marketing Concepts, Micro Economics, Operating System, Software Engineering-I, Programming Language-III, SQL Server Applications, Network & System Administration, Database Administration and Web Design Tools."
> I need help regarding occupation nomination, somebody told me that my course contents are not related to the ICT Business Analyst Occupation and so the outcome of my assessment can be -tive, or could result in 10 points only. Please guide if somebody has any idea about this.
> also, in the online application for assessment there is an option for uploading CV, do i really need to upload the CV?
> thanks
> Irfan


This is the thread for you I guess - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...usiness-system-analysts-eoi-tracking-545.html

Personally I'd not recommend lodging under ICTBA due to stiff competition. Perhaps Systems Analyst? But I'm not an expert on the subject, let's ask more people.


----------



## Shazad.irfan

Cocox said:


> This is the thread for you I guess - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...usiness-system-analysts-eoi-tracking-545.html
> 
> Personally I'd not recommend lodging under ICTBA due to stiff competition. Perhaps Systems Analyst? But I'm not an expert on the subject, let's ask more people.


thanks,
whats the difference between the two? and about the stiff competition can you give me hint what does that mean? any link to the immigration website where i could see the live statistics or something?

Again, thanks for the quick reply, appreciate it.


----------



## avnit.singh1985

Dear Friends

I have logged VISA (financial advisor - 222311) with ACT on 23rd May 2016, Form 80 requested by CO on 28th June 2016 and submitted by me on 12th July 2016. 

No reply yet.

PCC and medicals done in May itself and uploaded. 

3 months would be completed by 23rd august 2016. Please guide. I am really tensed as my consultant says it will take time.


----------



## htgaus

EOI Submitted on 19th June 2016 under 261313 with 60 points.
Any idea when can I expect an Invite?

Regards,


----------



## gonnabeexpat

htgaus said:


> EOI Submitted on 19th June 2016 under 261313 with 60 points.
> Any idea when can I expect an Invite?
> 
> Regards,


Probably next year

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## htgaus

If I also apply for Visa 190 with 65 points, when can I get invite?

Thanks,


----------



## venkatesh.316

Hi all,
I got my MSA skill Assessment from EA on 12th August 2016 within 6 weeks for only CDR under fast track. I didnt opt for Relevant skilled employment assessment.

I want to submit EOI, but I am having an issue in getting 60 points.I don't know how to put it. But here we go.
I have 12 years of telecommunications experience, 9.5 years in India and 2.5 years in Australia.
While entering my experience details under EOI, there is only option for entering past 10 years.
Even though I have more than 8 years of overseas experience, as it shows only 10 years.
when I am entering my experiencing, its considering only 7.5 years overseas and 2.5 years Australia Experience, ending up with only 55 points. 
Can anyone please advise me, how to proceed to submit EOI. 
DO I require IELTS or PTE with all 7's or is there an other option?

Looking forward for your valuable advise and guidance.
Thanks in advance.

UV


----------



## Linwan

venkatesh.316 said:


> Hi all,
> I got my MSA skill Assessment from EA on 12th August 2016 within 6 weeks for only CDR under fast track. I didnt opt for Relevant skilled employment assessment.
> 
> I want to submit EOI, but I am having an issue in getting 60 points.I don't know how to put it. But here we go.
> I have 12 years of telecommunications experience, 9.5 years in India and 2.5 years in Australia.
> While entering my experience details under EOI, there is only option for entering past 10 years.
> Even though I have more than 8 years of overseas experience, as it shows only 10 years.
> when I am entering my experiencing, its considering only 7.5 years overseas and 2.5 years Australia Experience, ending up with only 55 points.
> Can anyone please advise me, how to proceed to submit EOI.
> DO I require IELTS or PTE with all 7's or is there an other option?
> 
> Looking forward for your valuable advise and guidance.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> UV


The system is correct.
DIBP only accept your experience within the last 10 years. Means Aug 2006 onward only. Experiences before that are not counted.

You need IELTS Band 7 or PTE 65+ for each section for additional 10 points.


----------



## jeyam_555

Hi Guys,
I am working in a company since Dec'2005. In the meantime, I did my part time bachelors degree from 2006-2011. I am considering that degree with my experience of 5 years after the degree for my skill assessment. In this case, while filling EOI, how to consider the experience.
Whether from Dec-2005 to till date
or Apr-2011 to till date.
I am working in the same company and since it was part time study, I didn't quit my job.
Seniors, please help.


----------



## Vovo

Personally l first did the skills assessment and used the details on the outcome letter to fill in the EOI so that your information will tally for the visa application in case you are invited

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555

Thanks for the reply, you mean to say I should date stated in EA outcome, I didn't do a relevant skill assessment.


----------



## Vovo

So how are you going to claim the points for experience? Your assessment outcome letter will state the period of employment which they recognise to be suitable for the nominated occupation. If this differs from what you have given yourself you risk having your visa application rejected. Also, when completing your eoi, if you are claiming points for experience they will ask about skills assessment and they require the reference number. My personal experience, l wasnt able to submit my eoi until l got the skills assessment outcome later because skillselect required the date, reference and assessing authority details

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555

Thanks again, I think RSA is not mandatory to claim points for work experience. I have not submitted EOI yet, as you mentioned need to fill the EA assessment details which I yet to receive. I got confused which date I should put as employment start date - actual start date or degree completion date.


----------



## suhas_sm

Should I add my employment details in Employment details in EOI or just the ones acknowledged by ACS ? I have a term of two months which was not acknowledged by ACS.


----------



## smfaheem

Hi Everyone,

I have a serious problem due to which i am really worried....I have submitted my 189 EOI on 20-DEC-2015 with 60 points as software engineer (261313). My birthday was on 6th of August (just few days back). I just downloaded my points breakdown pdf file and it is showing my visa date of effect as "06-Aug-2016" instead of "20-Dec-2015". When i login to skillselect, it still shows the correct date of effect i.e. 20-dec-2015 on the main screen. I am really disturbed why points breakdown pdf is showing the wrong date of effect (i.e. my birthday) instead of correct one (i.e. 20-dec-2015), while on Skillselect main page DOE is still correct. I have not updated my EOI and my points have not changed either so why this discrepency?? Has anyone faced similar issue before?? Any senior, kindly shed some light?? What is my correct date of effect? Why is it changed in points breakdown pdf? I cant bear this change in DOE as it will pull me 8 months back in queue (from dec to aug). I did not find anyone who can answer this till now. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ahamudul

This blog is for accountant submitted EOI only.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larina10

*EOI for Insurance Agent*

Hi All,

I have recently submitted the EOI for NSW for unit code 611211 - Insurance Agent under Subclass 190. Is there anyone who has applied for the same unit code and within how many days was the response received.

Also, I wanted to whether invitation would still be received even if the above skill is not a part of the current skill list.

I scored a total of 70 points including State nomination.

Someone please assist.

Thank you


----------



## Larina10

*EOI for Insurance Agent*

Hi All,

I have recently submitted the EOI for NSW for unit code 611211 - Insurance Agent under Subclass 190. Is there anyone who has applied for the same unit code and within how many days was the response received.

Also, I wanted to know whether invitation would still be received even if the above skill is not a part of the current skill list.

I scored a total of 70 points including State nomination.

Someone please assist.

Thank you


----------



## harinderjitf5

I do not think invitation can be received if job code is not in sol or csol.


----------



## Larina10

Thank you for your reply.

Its not a part of the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List).

So i guess i have to wait till it is a part of the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List).

Do you have any idea when the next list will be rolled out?


----------



## jeyam_555

Experts, help needed,
1)Do I need to split different designations occupied in the same company while filing EOI.
2)And I was on onsite assignment to USA for 1 year, do I need to split that as well?
3)My onsite assignment was on the job training VISA, do they consider that experience for points?
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## harinderjitf5

If unit code is not mentioned in sol and csol then no invitation will be sent. you need to wait until the add your unit code in the list.



Larina10 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have recently submitted the EOI for NSW for unit code 611211 - Insurance Agent under Subclass 190. Is there anyone who has applied for the same unit code and within how many days was the response received.
> 
> Also, I wanted to know whether invitation would still be received even if the above skill is not a part of the current skill list.
> 
> I scored a total of 70 points including State nomination.
> 
> Someone please assist.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## kartik90

hey guy, i have submitted my EOI for subclass 190 (Tasmania) on 27 august and it says 'The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points' and the EOI status is shown Submitted. How will I come to know when i am inivited.


----------



## avnit.singh1985

Dear Kedda and others senior members

Pls guide how much more time it may take. Getting impatient now. almost 100 days since visa applied.


----------



## harinderjitf5

You will get email as well as status will be changed in skillselect.



kartik90 said:


> hey guy, i have submitted my EOI for subclass 190 (Tasmania) on 27 august and it says 'The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points' and the EOI status is shown Submitted. How will I come to know when i am inivited.


----------



## Syed Umair

Good Afternoon Everyone.....

I am an Electronic Engineer and I ama 55+5 pointer. I have lodge my EOI for NSW 190 on 17th August 2016 but did not get any reply or any acknowledgment from NSW. I am really worried about my case i dont think that they should take so much time to consider any EOI. Please suggest what should i do now?? should i contact them and please help me out by sharing their contact email or other satisfactory website to get updates about my case. My Points breakdown here:

Age: 30 pts
Edu: 15 pts
Exp: 10
IELTS: 0 (6 in each)
NSW: 5 pts


----------



## pipebritop

Syed Umair said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone.....
> 
> I am an Electronic Engineer and I ama 55+5 pointer. I have lodge my EOI for NSW 190 on 17th August 2016 but did not get any reply or any acknowledgment from NSW. I am really worried about my case i dont think that they should take so much time to consider any EOI. Please suggest what should i do now?? should i contact them and please help me out by sharing their contact email or other satisfactory website to get updates about my case. My Points breakdown here:
> 
> Age: 30 pts
> Edu: 15 pts
> Exp: 10
> IELTS: 0 (6 in each)
> NSW: 5 pts


Mate, I sent my EOI on march and still waiting. Just have patience and maybe improve your English. To get a 65 on PTE is not that hard. On the other hand, i don't think NSW writes you unless to send you an invitation and there are many people waiting before you.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Linwan

Dear Syed,
With 0 english point I dont think you will get invite from NSW. History shows that they only invive ppl with high english points (IELTS >7 or PTE >65). Study more and try getting higher english score. As pipebritop says, PTE is easier to obtain high score.


----------



## sumanth479

htgaus said:


> EOI Submitted on 19th June 2016 under 261313 with 60 points.
> Any idea when can I expect an Invite?
> 
> Regards,


Hi mate you might get an invitation in December - if i m not wrong may be in the second round or first round of Jan. 

Regards
Suman.


----------



## 469466

*Will EOI expiring affect Visa processing?*

Hi Guys,

I am also waiting since filing my application in May 2016. MY EOI is expiring this month and would like to check if it will affect the visa processing?

I did try to reach out to the Brisbane office via email and phone but no response. 

Please let me know.

Thanks,
AR


----------



## commie_rick

joining in the club. I'm probably one of the longest waiting members 

It's been 8 months since i lodged EOI , theres nothing i can do. Just wait and see


----------



## nouman.saeed

Syed Umair said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone.....
> 
> I am an Electronic Engineer and I ama 55+5 pointer. I have lodge my EOI for NSW 190 on 17th August 2016 but did not get any reply or any acknowledgment from NSW. I am really worried about my case i dont think that they should take so much time to consider any EOI. Please suggest what should i do now?? should i contact them and please help me out by sharing their contact email or other satisfactory website to get updates about my case. My Points breakdown here:
> 
> Age: 30 pts
> Edu: 15 pts
> Exp: 10
> IELTS: 0 (6 in each)
> NSW: 5 pts


can anybody tell, what actually is the reference/receipt number for Engineers Australia Outcome. I have entered the Receipt number mentioned on the EA Invoice. is it correct ?


----------



## jiggs

commie_rick said:


> joining in the club. I'm probably one of the longest waiting members
> 
> It's been 8 months since i lodged EOI , theres nothing i can do. Just wait and see


I hope by next invitation u will get the invite.


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*EOI Submitted on 4Sep2016*

Hi Folks,

How are the chances for getting ITA this month for both 189/190?
Pls share your experiences and thoughts.....

My Details :
Software Engg : 261313
ACS Submitted : 12 Aug
ACS +ve : 1 Sep ( 15 + 10 = 25 pts)
PTE : 9 Aug (79+ = 20 pts)
Age : 25 pts

EOI submitted 
4 Sep - 189 (70 pts)
4 Sep - 190 VIC (75 pts)


Mudassar


----------



## jiggs

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> How are the chances for getting ITA this month for both 189/190?
> Pls share your experiences and thoughts.....
> 
> My Details :
> Software Engg : 261313
> ACS Submitted : 12 Aug
> ACS +ve : 1 Sep ( 15 + 10 = 25 pts)
> PTE : 9 Aug (79+ = 20 pts)
> Age : 25 pts
> 
> EOI submitted
> 4 Sep - 189 (70 pts)
> 4 Sep - 190 VIC (75 pts)
> 
> 
> Mudassar



U will get the invite in the next invitation round 200%.


----------



## commie_rick

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> How are the chances for getting ITA this month for both 189/190?
> Pls share your experiences and thoughts.....
> 
> My Details :
> Software Engg : 261313
> ACS Submitted : 12 Aug
> ACS +ve : 1 Sep ( 15 + 10 = 25 pts)
> PTE : 9 Aug (79+ = 20 pts)
> Age : 25 pts
> 
> EOI submitted
> 4 Sep - 189 (70 pts)
> 4 Sep - 190 VIC (75 pts)
> 
> 
> Mudassar



based on published data. 70 pointers get picked easily. good luck bro !


----------



## ksrikanthh

*EOI 190 visa 65 points - when may receive invitation ?*

Hi Folks,

I have submitted EOI for 65 points on 09/Sep/2016 190 visa for Software Engineer category - NSW state. With current trend please advise and feel free to add your inputs on when to expect invitation !! Thank you.


----------



## ksrikanthh

*EOI 60 - 189 Software Engineer - possibility for invitation ?*

Hi Folks,

I have submitted EOI for 60 points on 09/Sep/2016 189 visa for Software Engineer category With current trend please advise and feel free to add your inputs on receiving an invitation. Thank you.


----------



## harinderjitf5

Please go with state sponsorship as it is hard for 60 points to get invitation for software engineers. I had submitted 189 60 points in December 2015 still did nt get invitation. however I applied through state sponsorship. 



ksrikanthh said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 60 points on 09/Sep/2016 189 visa for Software Engineer category With current trend please advise and feel free to add your inputs on receiving an invitation. Thank you.


----------



## aussiedream87

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> How are the chances for getting ITA this month for both 189/190?
> Pls share your experiences and thoughts.....
> 
> My Details :
> Software Engg : 261313
> ACS Submitted : 12 Aug
> ACS +ve : 1 Sep ( 15 + 10 = 25 pts)
> PTE : 9 Aug (79+ = 20 pts)
> Age : 25 pts
> 
> EOI submitted
> 4 Sep - 189 (70 pts)
> 4 Sep - 190 VIC (75 pts)
> 
> 
> Mudassar


Those points and that code pls be ready with ur docs to get ita on Wednesday under 189.


----------



## aussiedream87

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 60 points on 09/Sep/2016 189 visa for Software Engineer category With current trend please advise and feel free to add your inputs on receiving an invitation. Thank you.


My suggestion would be apply under 190 as well. Considering thr trend software engineers are being called under 190 nsw category with 60+5 points.


----------



## aussiedream87

jeyam_555 said:


> Experts, help needed,
> 1)Do I need to split different designations occupied in the same company while filing EOI.
> 2)And I was on onsite assignment to USA for 1 year, do I need to split that as well?
> 3)My onsite assignment was on the job training VISA, do they consider that experience for points?
> Any help is appreciated.


1) you can update with current designation.

2) as long as it's under one company u don't need to.

3) irrespective of the visa it's still part of ur job so yes it's considered.

What are points breakdown?


----------



## aussiedream87

suhas_sm said:


> Should I add my employment details in Employment details in EOI or just the ones acknowledged by ACS ? I have a term of two months which was not acknowledged by ACS.


Just the ones which were assessed by ACS


----------



## suhas_sm

aussiedream87 said:


> Just the ones which were assessed by ACS


Thanks for replying. But I had raised that query a month back  

Lodged my EOI long back 

cheers,
Suhas


----------



## ksrikanthh

Thank you for your valuable inputs  

I have also applied for state sponsorship on 09/Sep/2016 with 65 points NSW for software engineer category. Do you have an idea when we can expect an invitation for it ?. Thank you.


----------



## ksrikanthh

harinderjitf5 said:


> Please go with state sponsorship as it is hard for 60 points to get invitation for software engineers. I had submitted 189 60 points in December 2015 still did nt get invitation. however I applied through state sponsorship.


=======

Thank you for your inputs 

I have also applied for state sponsorship on 09/Sep/2016 with 65 points for software engineer category. Any thoughts when we can expect an invitation ?. Thank you.


----------



## aussiedream87

suhas_sm said:


> Thanks for replying. But I had raised that query a month back
> 
> Lodged my EOI long back
> 
> cheers,
> Suhas


Oh okay I dint see the date. I just joined thr thread and replied to folks. All thr best mate. Cheers. =)


----------



## aussiedream87

ksrikanthh said:


> Thank you for your valuable inputs
> 
> I have also applied for state sponsorship on 09/Sep/2016 with 65 points NSW for software engineer category. Do you have an idea when we can expect an invitation for it ?. Thank you.


You ll heard from nsw soon as they inviting 60+5 pointers. May be in 2 months time you can hear from them.


----------



## ksrikanthh

aussiedream87 said:


> My suggestion would be apply under 190 as well. Considering thr trend software engineers are being called under 190 nsw category with 60+5 points.



Thank you for your inputs  

I have also applied for 190 NSW 65 points on 09/Sep/2016 for sotware engineer category. Do you have an idea how much time would it take for receiving an invitation ?. Thank you.


----------



## ksrikanthh

aussiedream87 said:


> You ll heard from nsw soon as they inviting 60+5 pointers. May be in 2 months time you can hear from them.


Thank you !! Hopefully i am invited after 2 months  Let's see !!!


----------



## aussiedream87

ksrikanthh said:


> Thank you !! Hopefully i am invited after 2 months  Let's see !!!


all the best.


----------



## ksrikanthh

aussiedream87 said:


> all the best.


Thank you  best wishes for you too on your eoi process


----------



## aussiedream87

ksrikanthh said:


> Thank you  best wishes for you too on your eoi process


 I need those wishes. tq!


----------



## sumanth479

hi guys,

Any invitations tonight?

Thanks & Regards
Suman.


----------



## suhas_sm

sumanth479 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> Any invitations tonight?
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Suman.


Follow September thread.

cheers,
Suhas


----------



## Mudassar_SM

I jus now got


----------



## PreetPreet

*Eoi*

Hi Guys,
My skillSelect account says:

(Result-
"The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 65 points")

Is my EOI submitted or not... I do not know. Pleases help.


----------



## PreetPreet

*Business Analysts*

Did any Business Analyst get invitation in 14 sept round?

EOI- 6/6/2016
invitation- ????


----------



## nouman.saeed

PreetPreet said:


> Hi Guys,
> My skillSelect account says:
> 
> (Result-
> "The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 65 points")
> 
> Is my EOI submitted or not... I do not know. Pleases help.


Yes it has been submitted. 

what is your occupation?


----------



## aussiedream87

PreetPreet said:


> Hi Guys,
> My skillSelect account says:
> 
> (Result-
> "The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 65 points")
> 
> Is my EOI submitted or not... I do not know. Pleases help.


Yes its submitted. Just for your information the skill select status will show as submitted now.


----------



## swathir

*Eoi*

Hi ,

I have submitted my EOI today morning. I see a text stating that my experience will get recalculated when i complete '5 years' and will get my points accordingly.
Does that happen automatically or should i get my skills assessed with ACS again ?

To give you a background , 
I have 8.9years work experience in IT industry but my bachelors was in electrical background . Hence it is considered ICT minor and 4 years of my work ex is deducted , which leaves me with 4.9 years of work ex and ultimately i get 5 points . 

Please help me understand how does skillselect calculate points when i complete 5 years in next 3 months ?


----------



## borhan

*Eoi nsw 190*

I have submitted my EOI (55+5 points) for 190 (NSW) on 8th August 2016. Still didn't get any invitation. I am a Civil Engineer with 7 years of experience but EA assess me as Engineering Technologist (233914). It is not possible for me to get 7 in each band. Now what should I do? 
should i try PTE-A ? please help.



IELTS: 12 Sept 2015 (L 6.5, R 7, S 6, W 6 = overall 6.5) 
EA Outcome: 14 Oct 2015 (Engineering Technologist- 233914 )
EOI submitted: 8th August 2016
No invitation


----------



## Prem0625

*South Australia SS*

Hi,


Can any one of the Expat put some limelight here,I have a doubt on English requirement to apply for SA SS , 

Sorry to put this again, 

According to South Aus SS for ANZCode 263213 , English requirement is Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall), 

My PTE achieved score is 

L- 82
R- 68
S- 63
W- 80
Overall 74

Ielts equivalent = L/R/S/W - 8/7/6.5/8
Over all 7.5 

With am achieving Proficient plus over all level. will I get 10 points for proficient plus over all score or I need to have 7 in all the bands to get that points . Looking forward your reply. 

As per DIBP above score is competent only since am not having 7 in all the bands, so is it possible to apply for South Australia State sponsorship first, since am meeting their requirement and also in mean time improve my score and then upon positive outcome from South Australia and having my proficient score ready will I be able to apply for visa there after. 

Is this a possible way to apply ?


Many thanks 
Prem


----------



## Rainbows

Hi All,

I have a serious doubt with regards to my EOI. I can apply only 190 visa. So if I select for state selection as "Any State" will all the states that need my occupation send me invites and can I choose which state I want to go to or how does it work? 

Additionally I need to also go to each state website and apply is it? Please enlighten me.
NSW, SA, and ACT has my occupation in OPEN status in ANZSCO site.

My occupation is Technical Writer
PTE: 7.5 Proficient Plus
VETASSESS: Positive
EOI shows me as having 70 points total for the 190 category.

Any quick direction from you seniors will help me a lot. Thank you.


----------



## ashish.saxena21

Hi
Can someone please share what all are the documents required for EOI or do we require any documents at all ?


----------



## aussiedream87

Rainbows said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a serious doubt with regards to my EOI. I can apply only 190 visa. So if I select for state selection as "Any State" will all the states that need my occupation send me invites and can I choose which state I want to go to or how does it work?
> 
> Additionally I need to also go to each state website and apply is it? Please enlighten me.
> NSW, SA, and ACT has my occupation in OPEN status in ANZSCO site.
> 
> My occupation is Technical Writer
> PTE: 7.5 Proficient Plus
> VETASSESS: Positive
> EOI shows me as having 70 points total for the 190 category.
> 
> Any quick direction from you seniors will help me a lot. Thank you.



Firstly which all states you are looking to apply for? 

You cant choose all states and expect an invite as the state websites said to choose their state specifically if you want to be invited from respective states.


----------



## aussiedream87

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Hi
> Can someone please share what all are the documents required for EOI or do we require any documents at all ?


To file an EOI you dont need any documents.


----------



## aussiedream87

swathir said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI today morning. I see a text stating that my experience will get recalculated when i complete '5 years' and will get my points accordingly.
> Does that happen automatically or should i get my skills assessed with ACS again ?
> 
> To give you a background ,
> I have 8.9years work experience in IT industry but my bachelors was in electrical background . Hence it is considered ICT minor and 4 years of my work ex is deducted , which leaves me with 4.9 years of work ex and ultimately i get 5 points .
> 
> Please help me understand how does skillselect calculate points when i complete 5 years in next 3 months ?


While you were filing EOI how many years of work exp. did you mark as ACS relavent? If you have marked 4.9 years of exp as ACS considered expereince then you ll have 5 points. Anything between 3-5 months is 5 points.

When you login to skillselect then you look for View points breakdown. Click on that and you ll see a pdf file explaining you points


----------



## Rainbows

aussiedream87 said:


> Firstly which all states you are looking to apply for?
> 
> You cant choose all states and expect an invite as the state websites said to choose their state specifically if you want to be invited from respective states.



I am looking for NSW State . So I selected that in EOI and waiting. Is it correct ?


----------



## harinderjitf5

Yes it is fine.


Rainbows said:


> I am looking for NSW State . So I selected that in EOI and waiting. Is it correct ?


----------



## keyursarvaiya

Does this mean he has to apply for acs again when the relevant experience reaches 5 years to get additional 5 points?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## keyursarvaiya

aussiedream87 said:


> While you were filing EOI how many years of work exp. did you mark as ACS relavent? If you have marked 4.9 years of exp as ACS considered expereince then you ll have 5 points. Anything between 3-5 months is 5 points.
> 
> When you login to skillselect then you look for View points breakdown. Click on that and you ll see a pdf file explaining you points


Does this mean he has to apply for skill assessment again when the relevant experience reaches 5 years to get additional 5 points? 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## harneet85

Ok I am in a process of getting my skills evaluated , but I need to understand few things if someone can help.

I have about 8.7 years in IT field but my engineering is in Mechanical Engineering. I do understand from earlier post that ACS may deduct 4 years from my experiece , that leaves me with 5 points with 4.7 years experience.

But do I still get to earn 15 points being an engineer graduate ???

Question I ask is because 
Age - 31 , points - 30
IELTS >7 , points 10
Exp - 8.7 years , expected evaluation 4.7 , points - 5
Qualification - BE(Engineer graduate) - if considered - 15 points else ???

if I get these 15 points then I do reach 60 points otherwise I dont. 

_________________________________________________________

And how do we stat in our EOI , do we show our full experience there ?? and all graduation . Because when I just try to asses myself and see how many points I score with all my qualification and experience then I am getting near 70. 
SO while applying EOI , do we give our actual factual data or not ? when does our assesed points come into picture ...


----------



## baokar1

cdeepak76 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Is it possible to file EOI for 189 now and later apply for 190? I need to rewrite IELTS as I got 6.5 in Writing to make 7 in each. Till the time I get it can I have my EOI active and once I make 7 in each.
> Also if I get 189 positive but I still want to try for 190, will it be allowed to select 190?
> 
> Best regards


Create separate EOIs for 189 and 190 and why you are not giving PTE it si far more easier to score in PTE rather than ielts


----------



## baokar1

Rainbows said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a serious doubt with regards to my EOI. I can apply only 190 visa. So if I select for state selection as "Any State" will all the states that need my occupation send me invites and can I choose which state I want to go to or how does it work?
> 
> Additionally I need to also go to each state website and apply is it? Please enlighten me.
> NSW, SA, and ACT has my occupation in OPEN status in ANZSCO site.
> 
> My occupation is Technical Writer
> PTE: 7.5 Proficient Plus
> VETASSESS: Positive
> EOI shows me as having 70 points total for the 190 category.
> 
> Any quick direction from you seniors will help me a lot. Thank you.


Apart from NSW every state requires funds and also you have to file nomination for each state separately if you want to apply for more than one states


----------



## Amitdelhi

Hi, 

I had submitted my EOI for 190 visa on 26th June 2016 and was waiting for mail from Victoria for State sponsorship. Later on came to know that i can apply for Victoria SS directly fro their website. so applied for SS on victoria site on 11th Sep 2016.

Till now i havent received any mail from victoria and also no invitation is received on my skill select account. 

Can someone please tell me if I am following the correct procedure? Is anything I am missing? Or I need to wait for Acknowledgement mail and invitation?

ANZSCO 261313 | Visa Type - 190
PTE : 14th April 2016 | Result - L: 72 R: 73 S: 89 W: 71
ACS : Applied - 7th May 2016 | Result - +VE 17th May 2016
EOI : Applied - 26th June 2016 | Points - 65
VIC Nomination applied: 11th Sep 2016 | Acknowledgement - { Awaiting }
Invitation : { Awaiting }


----------



## aussiedream87

Amitdelhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had submitted my EOI for 190 visa on 26th June 2016 and was waiting for mail from Victoria for State sponsorship. Later on came to know that i can apply for Victoria SS directly fro their website. so applied for SS on victoria site on 11th Sep 2016.
> 
> Till now i havent received any mail from victoria and also no invitation is received on my skill select account.
> 
> Can someone please tell me if I am following the correct procedure? Is anything I am missing? Or I need to wait for Acknowledgement mail and invitation?
> 
> ANZSCO 261313 | Visa Type - 190
> PTE : 14th April 2016 | Result - L: 72 R: 73 S: 89 W: 71
> ACS : Applied - 7th May 2016 | Result - +VE 17th May 2016
> EOI : Applied - 26th June 2016 | Points - 65
> VIC Nomination applied: 11th Sep 2016 | Acknowledgement - { Awaiting }
> Invitation : { Awaiting }


You have to wait for few more day. Refer to my signature for timelines. However, it's just for reference. Expect response soon.


----------



## ksrikanthh

hi folks, 

i started preparing the list of pending invitations for NSW 190 2613xx category. i started with 261313 software engineer category (60+5) pointers referring the pending cases from immitracker link

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trac...interest-sc190

I am also adding users who provide their eoi updates in this forum whose details are not available in immitracker. feel free to provide an update if you notice your details and if you are waiting or if you have received an invitation by looking at the below mentioned link.it would be helpful to track the pending/completed invitations. thank you. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing


----------



## ausguy11

Any chances to get NSW or Victoria invitation as per my signature?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## harinderjitf5

You will not get invitation in 189(60 points not enough). Only 190 will send you invitation but does not know when. Just see the trend. 





ausguy11 said:


> Any chances to get NSW or Victoria invitation as per my signature?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## aussiedream87

ausguy11 said:


> Any chances to get NSW or Victoria invitation as per my signature?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


hang in thr for few more weeks


----------



## ausguy11

aussiedream87 said:


> hang in thr for few more weeks



few more weeks means 2 -3 months ?


----------



## ausguy11

harinderjitf5 said:


> You will not get invitation in 189(60 points not enough). Only 190 will send you invitation but does not know when. Just see the trend.


Thanks Harinder... Yet i also heard on 60 points 189 is difficult.. But for 261312 i think people are getting invitation in 60+5 case....

Again thanks for your input!


----------



## aussiedream87

ausguy11 said:


> few more weeks means 2 -3 months ?


Hopefully!


----------



## jigargandhi

*Accountant*

Hi Guys,

I had applied for general accountant category on 31st July 2016 for 189 with score of 65. 
189 is looking really bad for accountants where scores are not going down below 70 for 189 category.

But looking at the threads I have applied for NSW 190 with score of 65+5 =70 on 14th Sept 2016.

Please guide on the trend as to when I am likely to get the invite.


----------



## Nilrod

Any idea when it will be the 189 invitation round for October? ?


----------



## meraprvisa

Nilrod said:


> Any idea when it will be the 189 invitation round for October? ?


They are done with First round of oct. it was on 12Oct2016


----------



## aussiedream87

nilrod said:


> any idea when it will be the 189 invitation round for october? ?


12 & 26


----------



## hareram

Hi
Did anyone submitted EOI who is an occupational therapist?
Would like to know about it? 
Any occupational therapists available in this forum?


----------



## akryptik

Does NSW nomination come at random or periodically?


----------



## aussiedream87

akryptik said:


> Does NSW nomination come at random or periodically?


We seen trend where 189 round takes place and post that round NSW had sent the nomination emails. This financial year we seen them sending most of the time on Friday but 2 occasions they sent on Thursday.


----------



## jigargandhi

jigargandhi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had applied for general accountant category on 31st July 2016 for 189 with score of 65.
> 189 is looking really bad for accountants where scores are not going down below 70 for 189 category.
> 
> But looking at the threads I have applied for NSW 190 with score of 65+5 =70 on 14th Sept 2016.
> 
> Please guide on the trend as to when I am likely to get the invite.


Any updates


----------



## akryptik

aussiedream87 said:


> We seen trend where 189 round takes place and post that round NSW had sent the nomination emails. This financial year we seen them sending most of the time on Friday but 2 occasions they sent on Thursday.


Thanks,

Any idea when can we expect next invitation?


----------



## aussiedream87

akryptik said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Any idea when can we expect next invitation?


post the 189 round we expect one. sometime after 26 Oct. Or it can even before as well.


----------



## loks26

Hi people, I am new to this forum. Need your help as you all have already submitted your EOI's. I have 2 years and 1 month experience in the same company. Out of this 2 years is not accepted by ACS and only 1 month is expected.

How do I fill this in EOI. Should I make 2 entries for the same company. 1 with 2 years of irrelevant experience and 1 entry with 1 month of relevant experience? 

Please help.


----------



## aussiedream87

loks26 said:


> Hi people, I am new to this forum. Need your help as you all have already submitted your EOI's. I have 2 years and 1 month experience in the same company. Out of this 2 years is not accepted by ACS and only 1 month is expected.
> 
> How do I fill this in EOI. Should I make 2 entries for the same company. 1 with 2 years of irrelevant experience and 1 entry with 1 month of relevant experience?
> 
> Please help.


You can make two entries where first one will be the years which are not considered by ACS. And then you have that 1 month which is considered by ACS.

What are you points breakdown?


----------



## loks26

aussiedream87 said:


> You can make two entries where first one will be the years which are not considered by ACS. And then you have that 1 month which is considered by ACS.
> 
> What are you points breakdown?


Hey I have 10 points from English, 15 from education and 30 from age. 
Just to clarify, I should fill first 2 years and put "no" in relevant. Is that correct?

Also, thanks for the quick reply


----------



## aussiedream87

loks26 said:


> Hey I have 10 points from English, 15 from education and 30 from age.
> Just to clarify, I should fill first 2 years and put "no" in relevant. Is that correct?
> 
> Also, thanks for the quick reply


Oh yeah I forgot to mention that. You are right thats how it has to be done.


----------



## neha30j

Hi , 

I have submitted in ANZSCO 261313 Software Engineer with 60 points.
I am just wondering are there any chances of getting an invitation with 60points.
or DO I need to increase points with partner skills.
or shall I select subclass 190 to get an invitation from any state.?

Points breakdown
Age 30
English Language Ability 10
Level of educational 15

Years of experience in a
Nominated Occupation
- overseas 5

TOTAL 60


----------



## mv2016

neha30j said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have submitted in ANZSCO 261313 Software Engineer with 60 points.
> I am just wondering are there any chances of getting an invitation with 60points.
> or DO I need to increase points with partner skills.
> or shall I select subclass 190 to get an invitation from any state.?
> 
> Points breakdown
> Age 30
> English Language Ability 10
> Level of educational 15
> 
> Years of experience in a
> Nominated Occupation
> - overseas 5
> 
> TOTAL 60


If you are ready for long wait then ok or else try to improve your English score with 20 points or use 190. As a last resort you can go for Partner skills if it matches to your skill set because its costly and tedious in comparison to other 2.

Hope it helps.


----------



## neha30j

mv2016 said:


> If you are ready for long wait then ok or else try to improve your English score with 20 points or use 190. As a last resort you can go for Partner skills if it matches to your skill set because its costly and tedious in comparison to other 2.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Can you explain in detail how to apply for 190.
or DO I just select subclass 190 in skill select and they will select automatically based on profile.
?


----------



## aussiedream87

neha30j said:


> Can you explain in detail how to apply for 190.
> or DO I just select subclass 190 in skill select and they will select automatically based on profile.
> ?


If you have 60 points excluding state sponsorship then go ahead follow this video. One thing you need to do extra is to choose 190 SS along with 189 option. And select which ever state you want to apply.


----------



## neha30j

how many months will it take to get ITA for 60 point holders with ANZSCO 261313


----------



## ahmedali85

Mine was submitted on 7th Oct 2016. Now waiting for a positive response.


----------



## aussiedream87

neha30j said:


> how many months will it take to get ITA for 60 point holders with ANZSCO 261313


It will take a while.. Cant give u an approx time frame. What are u points? See if u can score more in english if u have 10 points.


----------



## neha30j

aussiedream87 said:


> It will take a while.. Cant give u an approx time frame. What are u points? See if u can score more in english if u have 10 points.


Below are my point details for ANZSCO 261313
Age 30
English Language Ability Proficient 10
Level of educational 15
Years of experience 5
TOTAL 60

I can apply for partner skills. But just wanted to give it a shot with 60 points . Any idea when will 60 pointers be selected.


----------



## Gsun

Hello, My invitation is getting expired on 31 Oct. as of now I can't launch visa coz of reasons beyond my control. If I let my invitation expire, will I receive invitation again automatically when my point (65) cut off met in Nov ??. or Do i have to explicitly submit EOI again to receive invitation ??. 

Plse help me here.


----------



## Jimmy_P

ahmedali85 said:


> Mine was submitted on 7th Oct 2016. Now waiting for a positive response.


Good luck mate..!!


----------



## aussiedream87

Gsun said:


> Hello, My invitation is getting expired on 31 Oct. as of now I can't launch visa coz of reasons beyond my control. If I let my invitation expire, will I receive invitation again automatically when my point (65) cut off met in Nov ??. or Do i have to explicitly submit EOI again to receive invitation ??.
> 
> Plse help me here.


You will have to launch a new EOI in this case as only one is sent for an EOI. But if u were invited under 189 then you stand chance for 190 with same EOI or vice versa. You were invited under 189 or 190?


----------



## NP101

Hi Guyz 
Can I know will they send 189 invitation if I already accept 190 invitation and pay $300 on same EOI ?
If not then what about a seperate EOI for 189 after accepting the nomination and paying $300 for 190 and wait for 189?


----------



## aussiedream87

NP101 said:


> Hi Guyz
> Can I know will they send 189 invitation if I already accept 190 invitation and pay $300 on same EOI ?
> If not then what about a seperate EOI for 189 after accepting the nomination and paying $300 for 190 and wait for 189?


you will get 189 until NSW doesnt send you invitation under 190 SS.


----------



## aussiedream87

neha30j said:


> Below are my point details for ANZSCO 261313
> Age 30
> English Language Ability Proficient 10
> Level of educational 15
> Years of experience 5
> TOTAL 60
> 
> I can apply for partner skills. But just wanted to give it a shot with 60 points . Any idea when will 60 pointers be selected.


If you can do that then you have better chances reason being you will be on 65+5 points


----------



## ksrikanthh

aussiedream87 said:


> If you can do that then you have better chances reason being you will be on 65+5 points


Yes. With 60 points its highly not possible for an invite atleast an year considering the huge backlog and overflowing of 65 in the pool. Please add partner skills and apply with 65 - you would receive an invite in couple of months approximately


----------



## loklok

I have a bachelor of pharmacy degree .And I am working as a Medical reprisentative ( full time ) , Also I have a positive Vetassess assessment for SALES REPRESENTATIVE (MEDICAL AND PHARMACEUTICAL PRODUCTS) CODE: 225412.My question can I apply EOI for VISA 489 using OET (pharmacy section) ???

and if they refuse can I withdraw EOI and apply a new one with pharmacy occupation by the same years of experience ??


----------



## niravtrivedi87

*EOI Submitted with 60 points as Engineering Technologist*

Dear All,

I have submitted on Wednesday, 26 October 2016 02:46 AM, EST as Engineering Technologist

What are the chances of receiving the invitation for 190 Visa ?

Kindly share your feedback

Regards
Nirav


----------



## Prof2020

Hello older members in the house, I have the following questions;

-In view of the increase in occupational ceilings for accountants from 2,525 to 4,777 is it reasonable to believe that cut off point may reduce from 70 to 65/60 anytime soon?

-If I am on 65 points currently, is it possible to switch my visa subclass from 189 to 190 using same EOI profile to enable me earn a state nomination?

-What does the term "date of effect" on the EOI mean and what impact does it have on being invited?

-Once one is in the Skillselect pool, is there a waiting period before one gets invitation to apply? i.e. Is it on first-come, first-serve basis?

Thank you


----------



## aussiedream87

Prof2020 said:


> Hello older members in the house, I have the following questions;
> 
> -In view of the increase in occupational ceilings for accountants from 2,525 to 4,777 is it reasonable to believe that cut off point may reduce from 70 to 65/60 anytime soon?
> 
> -If I am on 65 points currently, is it possible to switch my visa subclass from 189 to 190 using same EOI profile to enable me earn a state nomination?
> 
> -What does the term "date of effect" on the EOI mean and what impact does it have on being invited?
> 
> -Once one is in the Skillselect pool, is there a waiting period before one gets invitation to apply? i.e. Is it on first-come, first-serve basis?
> 
> Thank you


-In view of the increase in occupational ceilings for accountants from 2,525 to 4,777 is it reasonable to believe that cut off point may reduce from 70 to 65/60 anytime soon? - *You can expect it for 65 points hopefully but 60 points I really doubt.*

-If I am on 65 points currently, is it possible to switch my visa subclass from 189 to 190 using same EOI profile to enable me earn a state nomination? - *You dont need to switch but you can just opt for 190 SS and select the state as NSW. You can use one EOI to file 189/190.*

-What does the term "date of effect" on the EOI mean and what impact does it have on being invited? - *Its the date from when you EOI is effective irrespective to when the EOI file. This can happen when there is change is points from the time you filed you EOI. This can be increase or decrease of points.*

-Once one is in the Skillselect pool, is there a waiting period before one gets invitation to apply? i.e. Is it on first-come, first-serve basis? - *First in First out but provided you meet the requirements*


----------



## raghav8

Guys, i have submitted by EOI for subclass 190 with Vic SS 17 days back (Oct 24).
For my anzsco code, SA and NT are also offering state sponsorship but i haven't applied for them (yet) as 
1. the chances of finding a job are comparitively less in other states.
2. Prefer Vic/Melbourne.
3. Don't want to apply for all states and later prolong/delay my EOI approval when the state asks for commitment declaration (As per what i have read and observed on forums, states are tending to approve EOI, among other factors, for those candidate who applied only with them and not all... Though this is my personal observation).

So, my question is, if i have to submit another EOI with another state, how long do you think is reasonable to wait for Vic EOI approval??

P.S: Pls dont give me the official VIC promised timeframe. I'm aware about it. I'm just looking for your personal opinion and thoughts.. thats all 

Cheers!


----------



## harinderjitf5

why dont yiu submit different eoi for different states ? I did the same and got nsw invitation.


raghav8 said:


> Guys, i have submitted by EOI for subclass 190 with Vic SS 17 days back (Oct 24).
> For my anzsco code, SA and NT are also offering state sponsorship but i haven't applied for them (yet) as
> 1. the chances of finding a job are comparitively less in other states.
> 2. Prefer Vic/Melbourne.
> 3. Don't want to apply for all states and later prolong/delay my EOI approval when the state asks for commitment declaration (As per what i have read and observed on forums, states are tending to approve EOI, among other factors, for those candidate who applied only with them and not all... Though this is my personal observation).
> 
> So, my question is, if i have to submit another EOI with another state, how long do you think is reasonable to wait for Vic EOI approval??
> 
> P.S: Pls dont give me the official VIC promised timeframe. I'm aware about it. I'm just looking for your personal opinion and thoughts.. thats all
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## ahmedali85

Jimmy_P said:


> Good luck mate..!!


Still no hope for me..


----------



## Rainbows

Hi, did anyone get the 190 invite through NSW Stream 2 last week?


----------



## abhishek5855

Hello everyone,
Iam entirely new to this forum/website. I watched this thread today and i feel delighted to see various learned and professional people. My big Hello to all.
About me:
My name's Abhishek Mahajan .
Age 31
Applying for 221111 Accountant
I have the following educational qualifications :
1. Completed B.com in 2006 June
2. Completed CA in 2013 July
3. Completed CPA Aus (by clearing GSL & BPGA, so i have the Aus CPA degree) in 2016 july.

My PTE is L90, W90, S90 and R80.

So point wise: 
Age= 30 points
PTE= 20 points
Edu= 15 points (i hope)

Now, here is the confusion:
After i completed my B.Com in 2006, i started with my Articleship in 2007. I completed my 3 years of articleship.
Then afterwards i worked as an accountant and junior tax advisor with a taxation lawyer for 2 years.
And then when i became a CA, i have been practicing till date (been 3+ years).
My issue is that if i consider my articleship which is AFTER completing B.com, my experience goes upto 8+ years, 
-but if i Dont include articleship I get to about 5 years experience.
-And if i ignore each and every work experience and just stick to the experience AFTER becoming a CA, its just 3+ years..
Please advise me about the fate of my case.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## baizen7886

hi everyone,

Im not sure this is the correct thread to ask, if not please help me to relocate my question.
I'm filling in EOI right now, and i have few questions.

For education part, I claim point for Bachelor Degree. However I heard that I need to fill in information from High school onward, is that true ? Or I only need to fill in my Bachelor degree detail ?
And my degree is from Australian University but I studied in Malaysia (as partnership program). When i choose "Country of Institution" as "Australia" it automatically asks me "Campus" and "Postcode", what should I do ? (I cant fill in Malaysia as campus and Malaysian postcode is an invalid Australia postcode). Can i choose "Country of Institution" as "Malaysia" instead (even though the cert is from Australia).

Much appreciate any help! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ksrikanthh

baizen7886 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> Im not sure this is the correct thread to ask, if not please help me to relocate my question.
> I'm filling in EOI right now, and i have few questions.
> 
> For education part, I claim point for Bachelor Degree. However I heard that I need to fill in information from High school onward, is that true ? Or I only need to fill in my Bachelor degree detail ?
> And my degree is from Australian University but I studied in Malaysia (as partnership program). When i choose "Country of Institution" as "Australia" it automatically asks me "Campus" and "Postcode", what should I do ? (I cant fill in Malaysia as campus and Malaysian postcode is an invalid Australia postcode). Can i choose "Country of Institution" as "Malaysia" instead (even though the cert is from Australia).
> 
> Much appreciate any help! Thanks a bunch!


Hi baizen,

While submitting an eoi in your case Bachelor degree is enough. Your school details are not required meaning higher secondary and other details. 

Since you finished your degree at Malaysia i believe you can enter country as Malaysia. 

Feel free to add your thoughts !

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

niravtrivedi87 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have submitted on Wednesday, 26 October 2016 02:46 AM, EST as Engineering Technologist
> 
> What are the chances of receiving the invitation for 190 Visa ?
> 
> Kindly share your feedback
> 
> Regards
> Nirav


share you points breakdown


----------



## tkt2016

HI,
I have submitted my EOI too as an Engineering Technolist on 24th Nov 2016,
Did you get an invitation


----------



## rtbrfr

tkt2016 said:


> HI,
> I have submitted my EOI too as an Engineering Technolist on 24th Nov 2016,
> Did you get an invitation


U will get invite in next round

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedali85

tkt2016 said:


> HI,
> I have submitted my EOI too as an Engineering Technolist on 24th Nov 2016,
> Did you get an invitation


Wgat are your points breakdown?

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## PreetPreet

*can we submit 2 eoi's for 2 difft. occu. for 189??*

Can we submit 2 EOI's for 2 different occupations for 189?
Or does only 1 EOI remain active at a time??

Plz reply.
Thanks


----------



## ashley007

Hi,

Anzsco code- 262111
Occupation- Database Administration
EOI filed- 6/12/2016

Could anyone tell me approximately when can I expect an invite from NSW?

Thanks,
Ashley


----------



## ashley007

I forgot to mention

Points acquired-70 with NSW points added. Means 65+5


----------



## sandeshrego

How much minimum 190 EOI points are required for Software engineers to Victoria?? Someone immigrated here 55 points?? Could someone share me the link about the minimum points for state nomination to Victoria?


----------



## tapanagkumar

COngratulations Brother


----------



## aussiedream87

PreetPreet said:


> Can we submit 2 EOI's for 2 different occupations for 189?
> Or does only 1 EOI remain active at a time??
> 
> Plz reply.
> Thanks


have you got your work exp. assessed for 2 different occupations? If yes then you can.


----------



## aussiedream87

sandeshrego said:


> How much minimum 190 EOI points are required for Software engineers to Victoria?? Someone immigrated here 55 points?? Could someone share me the link about the minimum points for state nomination to Victoria?


refer to their website for min. requirements. As each job code varies from each other.


----------



## Ahamudul

HELLO FRIENDS
Please help....!!!! 
I did a terrible mistake in my EOI.
Usual country of residence: Bangladesh
I actually live in Australia. 
My EOI is 1 year old.
I first lodged with 60 points on November 2015, then updated to 65 in April 2016.
On 9th December I updated to 70 points as Accountant General.

How is that gonna affect me now?

Anyone knows?


----------



## harneet85

After one gets an EOI invite , how much time does he/she has to respond ? 189 / 190 
I was wondering as many people might get a response for 190 much earlier and think to wait to give 189 a chance , so much time do they allow us after an invite ?


----------



## rickymartin0071984

harneet85 said:


> After one gets an EOI invite , how much time does he/she has to respond ? 189 / 190
> I was wondering as many people might get a response for 190 much earlier and think to wait to give 189 a chance , so much time do they allow us after an invite ?


60 Days 

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Inf_18

Hello,

Hi Friends,

Me and my wife we both are in IT. She would be completing 10 yrs of work experience in July 2017 and hence would be able to score 60 points. (IELTS 0 points). But she will be 32 years old by Nov 2017. So I think we will have to get invite between this July-Nov window, am I right?

Also, can someone please let me know, are 60 pointers getting visa invites now, if yes, what is the average waiting period?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## suhas_sm

Inf_18 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> Me and my wife we both are in IT. She would be completing 10 yrs of work experience in July 2017 and hence would be able to score 60 points. (IELTS 0 points). But she will be 32 years old by Nov 2017. So I think we will have to get invite between this July-Nov window, am I right?
> 
> Also, can someone please let me know, are 60 pointers getting visa invites now, if yes, what is the average waiting period?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


10 years including the mandatory two years they cut ? If not then you can claim points for 7 years of experience only.

Don't wait for that. Get IELTS points, that is compulsory as well. You need a minimum band of 7 which gives you 10 points. 

You are eligible for points and invite till you are 32 years and 11 months that is till your 33rd birthday.

Don't hope for getting an invite with 60 since that queue is very long -- since December 2015 I guess.

cheers,
Suhas (2613, 65, DOE-23rd Aug, ITA-14th SEP)


----------



## Linwan

Age point will be counted until your cutoff birthday. 
I got invited few days before my 40th birthday.


----------



## Inf_18

suhas_sm said:


> 10 years including the mandatory two years they cut ? If not then you can claim points for 7 years of experience only.
> 
> Don't wait for that. Get IELTS points, that is compulsory as well. You need a minimum band of 7 which gives you 10 points.
> 
> You are eligible for points and invite till you are 32 years and 11 months that is till your 33rd birthday.
> 
> Don't hope for getting an invite with 60 since that queue is very long -- since December 2015 I guess.
> 
> cheers,
> Suhas (2613, 65, DOE-23rd Aug, ITA-14th SEP)


Thank you very much Suhas. The age point you have mentioned was really helpful.

She will be completing 10 yrs of overall experience. ACS will deduct initial 2 years, so I was planning to claim 15 points citing criteria in bracket (In skilled employment for at least eight and up to 10 years (of the past 10 years)).

Please correct if I am wrong. 

She has given IELTS but got 6.5 in couple of sections.

Also, does your last sentence mean that, 60 pointers are no getting invites now?


----------



## Inf_18

Linwan said:


> Age point will be counted until your cutoff birthday.
> I got invited few days before my 40th birthday.


Thanks Linwan and all the best fr you next step


----------



## aussiedream87

Ahamudul said:


> HELLO FRIENDS
> Please help....!!!!
> I did a terrible mistake in my EOI.
> Usual country of residence: Bangladesh
> I actually live in Australia.
> My EOI is 1 year old.
> I first lodged with 60 points on November 2015, then updated to 65 in April 2016.
> On 9th December I updated to 70 points as Accountant General.
> 
> How is that gonna affect me now?
> 
> Anyone knows?


whats the mistake u have done?


----------



## aussiedream87

Inf_18 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> Me and my wife we both are in IT. She would be completing 10 yrs of work experience in July 2017 and hence would be able to score 60 points. (IELTS 0 points). But she will be 32 years old by Nov 2017. So I think we will have to get invite between this July-Nov window, am I right?
> 
> Also, can someone please let me know, are 60 pointers getting visa invites now, if yes, what is the average waiting period?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I would say get PTE exam cleared with 65+ in all sections to be safe from all ends.


----------



## aussiedream87

Linwan said:


> Age point will be counted until your cutoff birthday.
> I got invited few days before my 40th birthday.



doesnt matter.. you have 60 days time from day you were invited so make the payment and logde your case before that.


----------



## sagarr86

Hi,

I have submitted my PASA application for occupation Accountants General, however, I didn't receive anything except automatic acknowledgement mail from ICAA. 
Do we receive any login details etc to track our application? as it was just mentioned that you will receive your outcome in secured pdf!

Thanks
Sagar


----------



## Areeb126

Dear Members,

I know you all are regular users of thsi forum and you all must have good experience.
I need reply of my small question.
After watching my signature how much time I will get in invite from NSW.
Or approx what time does 190 invite take for a person with 55 + 5 (state) points.

Regards
Areeb


----------



## Ahamudul

Hello Good people, 

Anyone waiting for NSW 190 invitation with 70 points from October and November? ( Accountant) 
Anybody ? ?
Please stand-up.....$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbtanoli

Hello
I have submitted my EOI for ANZSCO 251312 for NSW. Positive assessmemt was recieved.i have 60 points including 5 points for state sponsorship. On most of forums its mentioned that there is no certain time to get state sponsorship after eoi is lodge. I agree to this but just for my own satisfaction i want to know that how much average time it takes to get state sponsorship with 60 score in this specific occupation.
Regards


----------



## Areeb126

Mbtanoli said:


> Hello
> I have submitted my EOI for ANZSCO 251312 for NSW. Positive assessmemt was recieved.i have 60 points including 5 points for state sponsorship. On most of forums its mentioned that there is no certain time to get state sponsorship after eoi is lodge. I agree to this but just for my own satisfaction i want to know that how much average time it takes to get state sponsorship with 60 score in this specific occupation.
> Regards


Bro we are sailing in same boat... what is your field of technology?


----------



## Areeb126

ahmedali85 said:


> Wgat are your points breakdown?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


brother, from where you prepared your IELTS and where you gave exam AEO or british?


----------



## ahmedali85

Areeb126 said:


> brother, from where you prepared your IELTS and where you gave exam AEO or british?


Prepared on my own, went for aeo

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duygu

Hi there,

I have the same problem. Did you get any answers for yours?

I am so worried .(


----------



## Mbtanoli

Anyone with anzsco251312?


----------



## Mbtanoli

Occupatonal health and safety advisor


----------



## omsaibaba

my EOI is submitted today...


----------



## chintha1984

*Eoi 489*

Hi
I have lodged an eoi on 31 august 2015 for 489 family sponsord. I have 55+10 . Do you think i will get an invitation soon.

Chintha


----------



## Mbtanoli

chintha1984 said:


> Hi
> I have lodged an eoi on 31 august 2015 for 489 family sponsord. I have 55+10 . Do you think i will get an invitation soon.
> 
> Chintha


Ur occupation and points breakdown?


----------



## Mbtanoli

aussiedream87 said:


> sandeshrego said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much minimum 190 EOI points are required for Software engineers to Victoria?? Someone immigrated here 55 points?? Could someone share me the link about the minimum points for state nomination to Victoria?
> 
> 
> 
> refer to their website for min. requirements. As each job code varies from each other.
Click to expand...

Aussiedream
Sir
Any idea about 251312 ..occupational health and safety advisor with 55 points and 5 point for SS..i have launched eoi for NSW..Any average time in which i may get invitation?


----------



## natali-new

After eoi submitted I have received no mail in my mail box. Is it ok ?


----------



## ashishkumar167

I have one query related to point system during EOI and invitation process.

As per the Australia DIBP wensite, the cutoff for Software Engineer code is 65 points, and it has been getting to 65 points since last March, 2016. 

Does that mean, the candidates with 60 points are still waiting in the queue since last March.

And, as per current financial year, aroungd2500 seats are vacant in occupation ceiling for software branch, so as per trend, does it look like that candidate with 60 points might not even get the invitation.

Thanks.
Ashish


----------



## ausguy11

Rather than this calculatin , go for 190 visa



ashishkumar167 said:


> I have one query related to point system during EOI and invitation process.
> 
> As per the Australia DIBP wensite, the cutoff for Software Engineer code is 65 points, and it has been getting to 65 points since last March, 2016.
> 
> Does that mean, the candidates with 60 points are still waiting in the queue since last March.
> 
> And, as per current financial year, aroungd2500 seats are vacant in occupation ceiling for software branch, so as per trend, does it look like that candidate with 60 points might not even get the invitation.
> 
> Thanks.
> Ashish


----------



## Areeb126

ahmedali85 said:


> Prepared on my own, went for aeo
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


IELTS (Academic or GT) ?
first attempt ??


----------



## ahmedali85

Areeb126 said:


> IELTS (Academic or GT) ?
> first attempt ??


Ielts gt
Third time is the charm.. lol so third attempt worked for me

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## Straya2017

Applied on 18 January 2017 with 60 point for 263312 (Telecommunications and Network Engineer ). can anybody please help me out with the current trend in this anzsco.
Thanks


----------



## Mbtanoli

Straya2017 said:


> Applied on 18 January 2017 with 60 point for 263312 (Telecommunications and Network Engineer ). can anybody please help me out with the current trend in this anzsco.
> Thanks


Trends can be checked on myimmitracker...u and me are in same boat

Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Straya2017

Mbtanoli said:


> Straya2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applied on 18 January 2017 with 60 point for 263312 (Telecommunications and Network Engineer ). can anybody please help me out with the current trend in this anzsco.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Trends can be checked on myimmitracker...u and me are in same boat
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You reckon we will get on the coming round?


----------



## Ahamudul

Any invitation from NSW 190( General Accountant)?? 

Please share with us. 

We will appreciate your time and consideration. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharat47

Anyone with NSW 65+5 points for 2339 engineering technologist who got invitation this year?


----------



## tarund81

Hi guys
Any one in the forum applying for 887 visa
Please reply. I need some help.

Regards


----------



## aumelb1

Straya2017 said:


> You reckon we will get on the coming round?


I am for telecom eng as well  
WE HOPE !!!


----------



## Straya2017

Hope for the best, finger crossed \m/
Let us know if you ll get an invite.


----------



## Straya2017

Got my invitation


----------



## Milind1011

Hello Everyone, i have just joined this forum as i am looking for some help and suggestions.

i have been in Sydney since June 2016 and recently completed PTE Academic with Overall score of 76.

Now i want to apply for PR and after ACS,where they specified my experience from Jan 2013,i am more suitable for 190 Subclass visa (65 points including State sponsored points) than 189(60 points only) .

So i spoke to a consultancy and they are charging about 60000 INR, close to 1200 AUD. So i have few questions now :-

1) Why cant i login to skillselect and fill the EOI form.. which i did by some Help on 65 points for NSW state sponsorship. is there anything different that they will do other than what i did??? 

2) So what is going to happen next.?? On 65 points,when can i expect some response and what will be the upcoming stages including the charges...?? 

My details :----

ACS exp - 3+ yrs with Bachelor in Computer Engineering 
PTE - 76
Age - less than 32.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Milind1011

forgot to mention.. i have applied for software engineer - 261313.


----------



## natali-new

natali-new said:


> After eoi submitted I have received no mail in my mail box. Is it ok ?


Pls advise Senior users!


----------



## dink2s

natali-new said:


> Pls advise Senior users!


It is ok....I also did not receive any mail after submitting the eoi...I received one email when I created my account in skillselect but thats before submitting the eoi...After that I received email from skillselect only when I received an invitation..


----------



## aumelb1

Got my invite !Hurray!!!Now preparing the docs state!!!Cannot be more happier than that!
Congrats all telecom!


----------



## dink2s

aumelb1 said:


> Got my invite !Hurray!!!Now preparing the docs state!!!Cannot be more happier than that!
> Congrats all telecom!


Congratulations..


----------



## aumelb1

Congrats buddy!!!


----------



## kartheish

aumelb1 said:


> Got my invite !Hurray!!!Now preparing the docs state!!!Cannot be more happier than that!
> Congrats all telecom!


 congratulations ...


----------



## soshainaus

Hello,

I submitted EOI for (190 visa application) NSW sponsorship on 26th Dec 1016, with 60 points for Analyst Programmer role. I have not received any response. 
Anyone received responses from NSW within a month or so of submitting EOI? Any idea how long could it take?

Thanks!


----------



## soshainaus

*Dec 2016*

Sorry, EOI submitted on 26 Dec 2016.



soshainaus said:


> Hello,
> 
> I submitted EOI for (190 visa application) NSW sponsorship on 26th Dec 2016, with 60 points for Analyst Programmer role. I have not received any response.
> Anyone received responses from NSW within a month or so of submitting EOI? Any idea how long could it take?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## aumelb1

soshainaus said:


> Hello,
> 
> I submitted EOI for (190 visa application) NSW sponsorship on 26th Dec 1016, with 60 points for Analyst Programmer role. I have not received any response.
> Anyone received responses from NSW within a month or so of submitting EOI? Any idea how long could it take?
> 
> Thanks!


You should keep taking PTE in order to achieve the max result!


----------



## knell

Anyone got invitation in Feb 1 round for electronic engineer 233411 with 60 points - EOI lodged on late December?


----------



## soshainaus

aumelb1 said:


> You should keep taking PTE in order to achieve the max result!


I did not take PTE but took IELTS and got scores - L - 9, R - 9, W - 7, S - 7. I am quite sure it is difficult to improve upon that for me. I am hoping I will be able to still get a nomination. Or am I living in illusion?


----------



## soshainaus

soshainaus said:


> Sorry, EOI submitted on 26 Dec 2016.


Anyone please reply if you have some information about it?
Another query, if I get a invitation from NSW to apply for nomination, will that be just by email or will that will be updated under correspondence as well in skill select? I am probably getting a bit paranoid now thinking did I provide some wrong email address? Is there a way to check somewhere which email address did I provide? 
Thanks!


----------



## harinderjitf5

You will get only email I think.


soshainaus said:


> Anyone please reply if you have some information about it?
> Another query, if I get a invitation from NSW to apply for nomination, will that be just by email or will that will be updated under correspondence as well in skill select? I am probably getting a bit paranoid now thinking did I provide some wrong email address? Is there a way to check somewhere which email address did I provide?
> Thanks!


----------



## Vemulurin

Hi

I have applied EOI on 31/01/2017 with 65 points for ANZSC code software engineering.
How long will it take to get ITA?


----------



## Areeb126

Bro you applied with 55 + 5 SS points?


----------



## Areeb126

Please tell you break of score and dates...


----------



## Areeb126

Sir kindly share your dates and point break up.. Thanks in advance


----------



## aminn_524

Hi guys, 
My assessment by ACS is as follow :

Your Master of Science in Software Engineering from Stafordshire University completed March
2013 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.

Your Bachelor of Software Engineering from Islamic Azad University completed February 2011
has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing.

as you see my bachelor was assessed as associate degree, but I want to submit my EOI by my master, so my question is that do I still get 15 points ? if so, how should I fill up the EOI should I mention my education background as bachelor in the form?


----------



## karthik.sekarin

Guys,
I submitted my first EOI under the ANZSCO code 261111 on Jan 3rd 2017 and i made an ACS assessment for 261313 and it turns out positive on 6th Feb.

So i updated my EOI under the ANZSCO code 261313 and i see my DOE didn't change, is that normal ?

So considering my curent situation? for 261313 and DOE 3rd Jan 2017, When i can expect an invite?

Please let me know your comments.

Regards
Karthik


----------



## tejas_dave30

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI with below timeline and details :
--------------
261112: Systems Analyst
27-Jan-17 : ACS Positive
PTE-A: Scored: 69 Overall( L:71, R:66, W:75, S:73)
29-Jan-17 : EOI Submitted(189-60 Points, 190-65 Points(NSW), 489- 70 Points)
Hoping for the invitation


----------



## Areeb126

Dear all,
Any one got invite with following details in my signature from NSW or anyone came across with these point success story....?

Thank you in advance may GOD bless every member.


----------



## Vemulurin

Areeb126 said:


> Sir kindly share your dates and point break up.. Thanks in advance


Age : 30 Points
Experience : 10 Points
Education : 15 Points
PTE : 10 Points


----------



## islam03

Suppose one has submitted EOI but after one month he turned to 30 years. Does the DOE will be changed or remains same . because skill select will recalculate your points on birthday. My question is if total points remain same while recalculating by skill select will it also change the DOE 
Example 1st submission 25Nov 2016 with 65 points (DOE)
Date of birth 1st Dec 2016 when skill select recalculate points as age change 
Will it change DOE also ?


----------



## c_Shroff81

Hello,

Had a concern, my initial EOI was dated 0608/2016 with 60 points for NT state sponsorship, but was initially (3rd March, 2017) that the eoi was updated with additional 10 points, does that mean that the eoi would be pushed back?? Its been around 7 moths waiting for an invitation, so again back to zero?

Appreciate your reply and guidance.


Regards,
Chetan Shroff


----------



## Milind1011

c_Shroff81 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Had a concern, my initial EOI was dated 0608/2016 with 60 points for NT state sponsorship, but was initially (3rd March, 2017) that the eoi was updated with additional 10 points, does that mean that the eoi would be pushed back?? Its been around 7 moths waiting for an invitation, so again back to zero?
> 
> Appreciate your reply and guidance.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Chetan Shroff


Yes..Any changes in your overall points pushes you to a new queue starting with the updated datetime.


----------



## sanlal

Hi,

I have a positive skills assessment done from VetAssess for job code: 225113 - Marketing Specialist. This occupation is available in Northern Territory and before proceeding with my Expression of Interest application, I have few queries and would appreciate if anyone can please address it:

1. Can I select Any State for nomination? 

2. After submitting state nomination under Skill Select for Any State, can I send across a separate application to Northern Territory to consider my nomination?

3. After submission, will I get a mail directly from a State nominating me? 

Please advice as I'm confused if I should select Any state or Northern Territory which is currently open for my occupation.


----------



## chubs3

Milind1011 said:


> Hello Everyone, i have just joined this forum as i am looking for some help and suggestions.
> 
> i have been in Sydney since June 2016 and recently completed PTE Academic with Overall score of 76.
> 
> Now i want to apply for PR and after ACS,where they specified my experience from Jan 2013,i am more suitable for 190 Subclass visa (65 points including State sponsored points) than 189(60 points only) .
> 
> So i spoke to a consultancy and they are charging about 60000 INR, close to 1200 AUD. So i have few questions now :-
> 
> 1) Why cant i login to skillselect and fill the EOI form.. which i did by some Help on 65 points for NSW state sponsorship. is there anything different that they will do other than what i did???
> 
> 2) So what is going to happen next.?? On 65 points,when can i expect some response and what will be the upcoming stages including the charges...??
> 
> My details :----
> 
> ACS exp - 3+ yrs with Bachelor in Computer Engineering
> PTE - 76
> Age - less than 32.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey Milind1011,

yes you can do everything by yourself online. No need to go to an agent.

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## ju9863

Hello, experts
I have updated my EOI for 189, 190 visa as a General Accountant position on 5th of April because I got PTE score of 79+ which gave me 20 points for that. My total score is now 75 points for 189 application. And the cut line point for General Accountant is 70 points so I exceed the cut line points by 5 points. 

In this case, normally how long does it take to get the invitation? Also, how long do I have to expect for the total period of granting the 189 visa?

Best regards


----------



## mash2017

Hi 
I'm completely new to EoI lodging. Just got a +ve assessment for MSA and planning to lodge my EoI today. I have few queries. I would be very much grateful if you can help me to get things sorted. 

1. They have asked skill assessment reference/receipt no. there is a receipt no in Engineers Australia tax invoice (from where i got my MSA). do they refer to that receipt number or something else.

2. I'm almost done with completing EoI & in the submitting stage. just found that there is no space to upload proof documents such as educational qualifications, professional qualifications, IELTS results, passport, Birth certificates etc. Please let me know is it correct? are there any other place to upload them. 

3. They did not ask details about spouse or kids. Do we need to mention those details only in the visa application?

4. I'm not planning to claim partner skills as it takes more time and i already have passed marks. I heard that my spouse has to do IELTS for EoI and it is done. But i can't find a place to upload those details on EoI. 

Am i missing something in the EoI form? Please be good enough to shed some light. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## zaback21

mash2017 said:


> Hi
> I'm completely new to EoI lodging. Just got a +ve assessment for MSA and planning to lodge my EoI today. I have few queries. I would be very much grateful if you can help me to get things sorted.
> 
> 1. They have asked skill assessment reference/receipt no. there is a receipt no in Engineers Australia tax invoice (from where i got my MSA). do they refer to that receipt number or something else.
> 
> 2. I'm almost done with completing EoI & in the submitting stage. just found that there is no space to upload proof documents such as educational qualifications, professional qualifications, IELTS results, passport, Birth certificates etc. Please let me know is it correct? are there any other place to upload them.
> 
> 3. They did not ask details about spouse or kids. Do we need to mention those details only in the visa application?
> 
> 4. I'm not planning to claim partner skills as it takes more time and i already have passed marks. I heard that my spouse has to do IELTS for EoI and it is done. But i can't find a place to upload those details on EoI.
> 
> Am i missing something in the EoI form? Please be good enough to shed some light.
> Thanks in advance!


EOI is just a CV you sent to get invited. Most details are to be lodged during visa application in ImmiAccount. If it is not there in EOI, then it is not there.

This will help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

I would suggest you read the 1st three post, you will find it helpful.


----------



## mash2017

zaback21 said:


> EOI is just a CV you sent to get invited. Most details are to be lodged during visa application in ImmiAccount. If it is not there in EOI, then it is not there.
> 
> This will help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html
> 
> I would suggest you read the 1st three post, you will find it helpful.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## mash2017

zaback21 said:


> EOI is just a CV you sent to get invited. Most details are to be lodged during visa application in ImmiAccount. If it is not there in EOI, then it is not there.
> 
> This will help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html
> 
> I would suggest you read the 1st three post, you will find it helpful.


Hi Zaback21, 

Thanks a lot for your tremendous help so far. i have another query which i could not find a solid answer from previous posts by members. I did not get my experience assessed by EA. do i need that to claim that i have related experience in the EoI? One of my friend also did not get the assessment for employment experience but he mentioned experience as related (it is actually related) and he obtained visa without any issue. Can i say my experience relevant in my EoI?

Appreciate very much if you can help me on this!


----------



## zaback21

mash2017 said:


> Hi Zaback21,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your tremendous help so far. i have another query which i could not find a solid answer from previous posts by members. I did not get my experience assessed by EA. do i need that to claim that i have related experience in the EoI? One of my friend also did not get the assessment for employment experience but he mentioned experience as related (it is actually related) and he obtained visa without any issue. Can i say my experience relevant in my EoI?
> 
> Appreciate very much if you can help me on this!


Do you have enough points without work exp points ? What's your occupation code ?

It's a risk you have to take. If DIBP doesn't accept your work exp after getting invited, you lose your visa and may be all the visa fees too.

If DIBP accepts, then everything is fine.


----------



## mash2017

zaback21 said:


> Do you have enough points without work exp points ? What's your occupation code ?
> 
> It's a risk you have to take. If DIBP doesn't accept your work exp after getting invited, you lose your visa and may be all the visa fees too.
> 
> If DIBP accepts, then everything is fine.



my occupation code is 263311. i got 65 points with 10 years experience, I'm in trouble if i can't get that counted. what should i do to make my experience assessed? Is it the same process like what MSA assessment?


----------



## zaback21

mash2017 said:


> my occupation code is 263311. i got 65 points with 10 years experience, I'm in trouble if i can't get that counted. what should i do to make my experience assessed? Is it the same process like what MSA assessment?


It will be quite a risk asking for 10 years of exp counted without getting assessment in my opinion. It could make or break your application. In any case, you need 60 points for invite in 2633 since its not pro rata.

I assume you have 50 without exp. So, can't you get better English score or others ? If you go for assessment with EA, you might get 2 years removed which means you can still get 8 years = 10 points. If they deduct more, then it's up to you whether you want to take the risk or not. if you have spare money to waste around AUD 3600 , then go for it and get invite next Wed 26 April. If not, then it's your call.


----------



## zaback21

mash2017 said:


> my occupation code is 263311. i got 65 points with 10 years experience, I'm in trouble if i can't get that counted. what should i do to make my experience assessed? Is it the same process like what MSA assessment?


Edit for my previous post: 8 years will get you 15 not 10. But I guess you need 15 since age = 30 + Edu = 15 = 45. I would say try get to 7+/65+ in English and then you will be very safe to claim or get your EA work exp assessed for 5 points. EA hopefully will give you at least 3 out of your 10 years exp.


----------



## mash2017

zaback21 said:


> Edit for my previous post: 8 years will get you 15 not 10. But I guess you need 15 since age = 30 + Edu = 15 = 45. I would say try get to 7+/65+ in English and then you will be very safe to claim or get your EA work exp assessed for 5 points. EA hopefully will give you at least 3 out of your 10 years exp.


Thanks Zaback21 for your response. 
my main concern is time, if I'm going to apply again for IELTS even today, the latest possible to get the result will be end may. So i will definitely miss to apply visa this year 
Any idea about cost and time required for work experience assessment by EA? How do i apply for EA experience assessment?


----------



## zaback21

mash2017 said:


> Thanks Zaback21 for your response.
> my main concern is time, if I'm going to apply again for IELTS even today, the latest possible to get the result will be end may. So i will definitely miss to apply visa this year
> Any idea about cost and time required for work experience assessment by EA? How do i apply for EA experience assessment?


Why not take PTE-A ? You get your result as fast as 36 hrs to max 5 days. Also your subject will get direct invite as long as you apply before June 21 I guess. Not sure but EA might take 1 month+ at least for work exp assessment. Better ask on this board: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...neer-australia-processing-time-frame-595.html

Or if you are in a rush, just come to Dhaka and take the test tomorrow. There is almost no queue and last time I gave the exam alone in a 5 computer room. What a lucky day, I could shout as much as I like !


----------



## NuRa

Dear members ,

I have for my positive skill assessment for my experience and my bachelor's degree. My DOB is 07/06/1985 , I will be lodging my EOI in the month of June this year, my query is if u get invited to apply for visa under sub class 189 after June , will my age be considered as 32 or 33 (for age up-to 32 the points awarded is 30 or else it would be 25), please clarify .

Thanks...


----------



## zaback21

NuRa said:


> Dear members ,
> 
> I have for my positive skill assessment for my experience and my bachelor's degree. My DOB is 07/06/1985 , I will be lodging my EOI in the month of June this year, my query is if u get invited to apply for visa under sub class 189 after June , will my age be considered as 32 or 33 (for age up-to 32 the points awarded is 30 or else it would be 25), please clarify .
> 
> Thanks...


You get 30 points till your are 32 years 364 days. Next day you are 33 and you get 25 points.


----------



## stonedagain10

Hi guys wondering does anyone know would it be hard to get SS NSW 55+5 Carpenter? 313212 iv applied for Eoi last week? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## catchdwind

Subscribed!


----------



## sexy&thebeast

Hi guys,

I am applying for Tasmania State Sponsorship. I have read Tas Immi website but not sure that I understood it right. Do I need to apply EOI first on DIBP website, then in the mean time, go to Tas Immi website to upload the docs that Tas Gov ask for (like skill assessment, proof the finance, education etc... ) .
Please help?


----------



## mash2017

Hi, one of my colleagues who had already received an invitation to apply for avisa is pregnant now. She is the primary applicant. Since medical examination includes a chest x-ray which is not recommended while pregnant, any idea how this situation is handled? She has read that she can apply for visa and her application will be on hold till she submit medical reports after baby delivery. This way she can reserve a vacant slot that was received thru invitation. But She is worried about what will happen if rules change by the time she submit medical and all her money will be wasted. Any idea when she is required to do the payment. Any idea how this situation is handled now? Thanks in advance!


----------



## soshainaus

Hi,

Victoria and other states do not have 2613 occupation code open right now. Can one still submit an EOI for 190 with one of these states?

Thanks!


----------



## Sowndar

Hi All,

I submitted my updated EOI on 15/11/2016 for 261312 - Developer Programmer with 60 points for 189, is there a chance that I would be invited? 

Thanks in advance

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Job code	: 263112 - Developer Programmer
Age : 28 years(30 points)
Work Exp	: 5.8 Years (5 points)
Education	: MCA (15 points)
PTE A : (S - 80, W - 65, R - 67, L - 66) (10 Points) - 27/09/2016
ACS Results	: 15/11/2016, Positive
Total Points 189 : 60
189 EOI : 15/11/2016
Total Points 190 (NSW) : 65
190 EOI	: 15/11/2016
Invite : Pending


----------



## ausguy11

she can request CO to put her case ON HOLD 



mash2017 said:


> Hi, one of my colleagues who had already received an invitation to apply for avisa is pregnant now. She is the primary applicant. Since medical examination includes a chest x-ray which is not recommended while pregnant, any idea how this situation is handled? She has read that she can apply for visa and her application will be on hold till she submit medical reports after baby delivery. This way she can reserve a vacant slot that was received thru invitation. But She is worried about what will happen if rules change by the time she submit medical and all her money will be wasted. Any idea when she is required to do the payment. Any idea how this situation is handled now? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ausguy11

With 60 points u will never get invite...

Try submitting EOI for NSW and VIC



Sowndar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my updated EOI on 15/11/2016 for 261312 - Developer Programmer with 60 points for 189, is there a chance that I would be invited?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Job code	: 263112 - Developer Programmer
> Age : 28 years(30 points)
> Work Exp	: 5.8 Years (5 points)
> Education	: MCA (15 points)
> PTE A : (S - 80, W - 65, R - 67, L - 66) (10 Points) - 27/09/2016
> ACS Results	: 15/11/2016, Positive
> Total Points 189 : 60
> 189 EOI : 15/11/2016
> Total Points 190 (NSW) : 65
> 190 EOI	: 15/11/2016
> Invite : Pending


----------



## trvl1982

*States for EOI*



ausguy11 said:


> With 60 points u will never get invite...
> 
> Try submitting EOI for NSW and VIC


Can we have 2 different States in single EOI . I see either Any or choose one state . Which one would be best bet. 

Pl advice. 

thanks.


----------



## Sun S

*Software Engineer - Waiting time - For 189 with 70 Points*

Hi Experts
I have submitted my EOI with 70 points on 3-May-2017.
Role : Software Engineer
When can I expect the invite? Please share your experience?
and what are all the documents I need to keep ready beforehand?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mission0z

Sun S said:


> Hi Experts
> I have submitted my EOI with 70 points on 3-May-2017.
> Role : Software Engineer
> When can I expect the invite? Please share your experience?
> and what are all the documents I need to keep ready beforehand?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The invite process for 189 will start in July now. You can submit another EOI for NSW, State nomination can occur anytime. 

FYI : Vic is not inviting ICT applicants till July 1st 2017.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian

I lodged my EOI yesterday, but ACS calculation of 7 years and 10 months out of 11 years and 1 month now has a major impact on my EOI resulting in 60 points.

Since the End Date for current org has been left blank, I am hoping it will convert to 65 points in July 2017 and hence again my effective date will change to July 2017.

I am skeptical I will get invite within this year, still I am happy.


----------



## trvl1982

Kannan.Balasubramanian said:


> I lodged my EOI yesterday, but ACS calculation of 7 years and 10 months out of 11 years and 1 month now has a major impact on my EOI resulting in 60 points.
> 
> Since the End Date for current org has been left blank, I am hoping it will convert to 65 points in July 2017 and hence again my effective date will change to July 2017.
> 
> I am skeptical I will get invite within this year, still I am happy.


Which subclass you have applied . 189 or 190 ?

B/w your and mine experience matches in-terms of deduction.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian

trvl1982 said:


> Which subclass you have applied . 189 or 190 ?
> 
> B/w your and mine experience matches in-terms of deduction.


I forgot to add it in my signature.
It's Subclass 189.

By the way you too have 7 year 10 months is it ?
When did you lodge EOI?


----------



## Waqar.khan

Dear All, 

I have submitted EOI under 263312 Telecom Network Engineer with 60 points 1st of May 2017. Please advise me how long I have to wait to get invite ? what is the criteria going on now a days. 

Please...advise me


----------



## Sun S

Thanks mission0z


----------



## abaliga

Hey guys I just put in my EOI this week with Skillselect. My situation is as follows

Age: 27. Points 30
English Language: PTE-A (L89, R90, S90, W83). Superior Points 20
Education: Bachelors. Points 15
SS: NSW. Points 5

Total 70 (65+5)

Ive applied for 224711 Management consultant

Could someone explain to me what happens now in terms of chances and if these are good numbers in the context of things? Thanks

A


----------



## NuRa

Hi members,
I have a positive skill assessment and will lodge EOI by this month end. My IELTS score is valid till 10-Dec-2017(two years). Now my question is , whether the IELTS validity is taken on the date of EOI lodging or on the date of invite to apply ...


----------



## arvindjoshi

Hi Guys,

Can anyone help??

In my ACS letter, the recent employer details are
Dates: 06/16 - 04/17 (0yrs 10mths)

But actually, I am still working in this organization. So what date should I enter in EOI form??. Should I keep it blank or enter the same date as per ACS.


Please help


----------



## kashi45

Hi all,
I'm filling EOI and while filling Education history, I've one doubt.

On my skill assessment outcome, TRA has consider my 3 years diploma as a AQF-Certificate lll.

SO my question is what should I select AQFlll or Diploma ? My country of Education is Pakistan


----------



## sam2017

*EOI - Points w.r.t experience*

While submitting the EOI I realised the ACS done for my employment starting Aug 2006 is considered after Aug 2010. Below is statement as per ACS Letter:

**
The following employment after August 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 
08/06 - 11/10 (4yrs 3mths) 
Position: XXXX 
Employer: XX
Country: INDIA
**

Q. Shall I put the occupation starting as Sep 1 2010 to claim points or Aug 1st, 2010?


----------



## kashi45

kashi45 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm filling EOI and while filling Education history, I've one doubt.
> 
> On my skill assessment outcome, TRA has consider my 3 years diploma as a AQF-Certificate lll.
> 
> SO my question is what should I select AQFlll or Diploma ? My country of Education is Pakistan


Anyone Guys, need urgent help please


----------



## soshainaus

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone help??
> 
> In my ACS letter, the recent employer details are
> Dates: 06/16 - 04/17 (0yrs 10mths)
> 
> But actually, I am still working in this organization. So what date should I enter in EOI form??. Should I keep it blank or enter the same date as per ACS.
> 
> 
> Please help


For your current organization, you should keep the end date as blank.


----------



## soshainaus

sam2017 said:


> While submitting the EOI I realised the ACS done for my employment starting Aug 2006 is considered after Aug 2010. Below is statement as per ACS Letter:
> 
> **
> The following employment after August 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates:
> 08/06 - 11/10 (4yrs 3mths)
> Position: XXXX
> Employer: XX
> Country: INDIA
> **
> 
> Q. Shall I put the occupation starting as Sep 1 2010 to claim points or Aug 1st, 2010?


I think it should be 1 Sep 2010.


----------



## sam2017

Hi soshainaua, I validated this in this forum and understood that people had put the start date of month which is deemed to meet the skilled employment date i.e., 1st Aug 2010
Those people had got the invite.

Not that 1 month is going to change anything for me but shall I contemplate to change it ir wait for more inputs from others? 



soshainaus said:


> sam2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While submitting the EOI I realised the ACS done for my employment starting Aug 2006 is considered after Aug 2010. Below is statement as per ACS Letter:
> 
> **
> The following employment after August 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates:
> 08/06 - 11/10 (4yrs 3mths)
> Position: XXXX
> Employer: XX
> Country: INDIA
> **
> 
> Q. Shall I put the occupation starting as Sep 1 2010 to claim points or Aug 1st, 2010?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it should be 1 Sep 2010.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ptera

Hello friends,
I submitted an EOI back in March. I have claimed 5 years for work experience (10 points). I´m still working for the same employer and doing the same job. Engineers Australia assessed my experience until the date of the skills assessment, which is okey. Now, I´m confused whether I need to mention in EOI the employment as related to the nominated occupation until today or just until the day of the assessment (December 2016)? For me is fine if until December as I can´t claim more points anyway.. I don´t know how to do it right!
Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## trvl1982

Ptera said:


> Hello friends,
> I submitted an EOI back in March. I have claimed 5 years for work experience (10 points). I´m still working for the same employer and doing the same job. Engineers Australia assessed my experience until the date of the skills assessment, which is okey. Now, I´m confused whether I need to mention in EOI the employment as related to the nominated occupation until today or just until the day of the assessment (December 2016)? For me is fine if until December as I can´t claim more points anyway.. I don´t know how to do it right!
> Thanks for your feedback!


You can leave End date Blank, if you are still working for same employer. Tool Will auto calculate your year and reward points.


----------



## Ptera

trvl1982 said:


> You can leave End date Blank, if you are still working for same employer. Tool Will auto calculate your year and reward points.


Hi mate, Thanks for your reply.
My only concern is that if I have the employment assessment until December 2016, do I need to provide an additional evidence to DIBP from December till now? In other words, If I don´t put the end date, will DIBP ask for additional employment reference? In my case I have claimed 5 years until December and everything after it is actually not relevant, although I´m still doing the same work by the same employer..
What do you think?


----------



## Ptera

Ptera said:


> Hi mate, Thanks for your reply.
> My only concern is that if I have the employment assessment until December 2016, do I need to provide an additional evidence to DIBP from December till now? In other words, If I don´t put the end date, will DIBP ask for additional employment reference? In my case I have claimed 5 years until December and everything after it is actually not relevant, although I´m still doing the same work by the same employer..
> What do you think?


Hello friends,
Can anybody else answer my question? I need to know in order to update my EOI as soon as possible..
Thanks!


----------



## NuRa

Hi members,
I ve a +ve skill assessment for my experience from 2010 to 2015(5 years) . I ve lodged my EOI on 18 may 17. During the EOI application we need to specify all experience in last 10 years. I have experience from 2010 till 2017. I had mentioned all my experience from 2010 to 2017(till date) and marked them as relevant ( they were actually relevant experience). My question is , do I need to mark only those experiences with positive skill assessment as relevant ? as the experience from 2015 to 2017 is not included in my skill assessment. If yes, I need to edit my EOI. Please help.


----------



## trvl1982

You should include all exp in EOI .. Choose Relevant for Approved years and Not Relevant for rest.


----------



## GuruBhai

*How to submit EOI - Procedure/Steps*

Hi Experts,

I have browsed thru this thread and found it very useful & helpful.

However, I am still a bit confused abt the process and steps one has to follow for submitting EOI.
Because I can see there are many people raising questions about the End-Date of current employment & from when we can consider our experience as relevant (In fact, these were the doubts of mine as well).

So, I would request you all if you can SHARE any such document or may a step by step procedure (you might have used or created for yourself) - or may be you can share the link for a thread (of the forum) where it has already been discussed.


----------



## diakov

Hi there,
Could you clarify one point please.
I submitted my EOI two months ago and I am turning 25 in one week
It that case, does EOI update automatically or I need to do it manually? And also in both cases does it push me back into the queue?

Thanks a lot


----------



## trvl1982

diakov said:


> Hi there,
> Could you clarify one point please.
> I submitted my EOI two months ago and I am turning 25 in one week
> It that case, does EOI update automatically or I need to do it manually? And also in both cases does it push me back into the queue?
> 
> Thanks a lot


EOI will update itself. 
I am not sure about Q thing. 

thanks.


----------



## nishish

diakov said:


> Hi there,
> Could you clarify one point please.
> I submitted my EOI two months ago and I am turning 25 in one week
> It that case, does EOI update automatically or I need to do it manually? And also in both cases does it push me back into the queue?
> 
> Thanks a lot


Not sure if it updates automatically or not but I think since you will soon be 25 years old, your points for the EOI will change and whenever there is a change in the points, the DOE also changes.
You can also wait for seniors to comment.


----------



## diakov

Thanks guys for the replies I will wait for the senior's point of view


----------



## Victor123

NuRa said:


> Hi members,
> I ve a +ve skill assessment for my experience from 2010 to 2015(5 years) . I ve lodged my EOI on 18 may 17. During the EOI application we need to specify all experience in last 10 years. I have experience from 2010 till 2017. I had mentioned all my experience from 2010 to 2017(till date) and marked them as relevant ( they were actually relevant experience). My question is , do I need to mark only those experiences with positive skill assessment as relevant ? as the experience from 2015 to 2017 is not included in my skill assessment. If yes, I need to edit my EOI. Please help.


Hi there,

Can you please guide me about skill assessment?


----------



## aafs88

*Help needed with EOI*

Hi Guys,

Great thread. Very insightful.

Need your suggestion. Below are my Visa process details:
ANZSCO Code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
PTEAcademic: L-90,R-90,W-84,S-90 (25-May-2017)
Points: Age=30, Exp=10, Deg=15, PTE=20, SSP=5, Total= 80
Applied to Vetasses for assessment: 17 May 2017
Received positive outcome from Vetasses: 31 May 2017 

My Occupation is open only under Tasmania at the moment, where I don't think there are enough job opportunities for me. Under South Australia, it is open under some 'Special Conditions Apply' list, so I am unsure of the chances there. 

When according to you should I file an EOI? I am confused as to what my next step should be. Should I wait until 1st July for other states quotas to (hopefully) open up?

Does anyone have any idea about NSW High Points category?

Any help in this regard would be highly appreciated. 

Thanks & regards,
Aafreen


----------



## aafs88

I finally submitted my EOI for NSW (Stream 2) today (6th June, 2017). Need all your wishes and good luck!  *fingers crossed*


----------



## Gaurav9106

*Visa 189 and 190*

Hello All, i have submitted EOI on 2nd -June-17 and got 65 points for VISA189 and 70 points for VISA190. Below are the details that I filled during EOI.
I am not sure if the points are calculated correctly based on the details i entered. 
Can any Expert please have a look the details and confirm if the points i received are right ?. Just wanted to make sure I don't receive negative feedback if I received ITA.

Age 27 , Points 30 
IELTS 7,7,7,7 Points 10
Edu BCA Points 15
Exp 5.5 years Points 10

Total 65 

Received 5 points for State nomination (Not sure if Skill select assumes something)

Regarding Education , I have completed BCA from India , Have 5.5 yrs of exp and skill assessment's result is received as relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer)

Kindly provide your feedback.. Thanks


----------



## NB

Gaurav9106 said:


> Hello All, i have submitted EOI on 2nd -June-17 and got 65 points for VISA189 and 70 points for VISA190. Below are the details that I filled during EOI.
> I am not sure if the points are calculated correctly based on the details i entered.
> Can any Expert please have a look the details and confirm if the points i received are right ?. Just wanted to make sure I don't receive negative feedback if I received ITA.
> 
> Age 27 , Points 30
> IELTS 7,7,7,7 Points 10
> Edu BCA Points 15
> Exp 5.5 years Points 10
> 
> Total 65
> 
> Received 5 points for State nomination (Not sure if Skill select assumes something)
> 
> Regarding Education , I have completed BCA from India , Have 5.5 yrs of exp and skill assessment's result is received as relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> Kindly provide your feedback.. Thanks


There are 2 things which are not clear

1. Has your BCA degree been accepted as an engineering degree or diploma ?

2. How many years of experience has been deducted for AQF ?
What's isthe date from which you have been alooowed to claim points for experience?
Are you sure you have not claimed points for the period that has been disallowed?

Cheers


----------



## Gaurav9106

Thanks for your response. Below is the response received for Skill assessment

"Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Computer Applications from Maharshi Dayanand University completed June
2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
The following employment after November 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 11/10 - 12/13 (3yrs 1mths)
Position: Software Testing Executive
Employer: ABC India Private Limited
Country: INDIA

Dates: 04/14 - 03/15 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: Consultant
Employer: DEF India Private Limited
Country: INDIA

Dates: 07/15 - 05/16 (0yrs 10mths)
Position: Senior Testing Engineer
Employer: PQL Limited
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/16 - 05/17 (1yrs 0mths)
Position: Analyst II
Employer: XYZ India Private Limited
Country: INDIA "


----------



## NB

Gaurav9106 said:


> Thanks for your response. Below is the response received for Skill assessment
> 
> "Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Computer Applications from Maharshi Dayanand University completed June
> 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> The following employment after November 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 11/10 - 12/13 (3yrs 1mths)
> Position: Software Testing Executive
> Employer: ABC India Private Limited
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 04/14 - 03/15 (0yrs 11mths)
> Position: Consultant
> Employer: DEF India Private Limited
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 07/15 - 05/16 (0yrs 10mths)
> Position: Senior Testing Engineer
> Employer: PQL Limited
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 05/16 - 05/17 (1yrs 0mths)
> Position: Analyst II
> Employer: XYZ India Private Limited
> Country: INDIA "


Your application is in order if you have claimed experience from. 1st Dec 2012 as relevant 

I hope you have not missed to add the Nov 2010 to Nov 2012 experience in the EOI and marked it as non relevant 

Your claim of 15 points for Degree is justified

Cheers


----------



## Gaurav9106

May be they have deducted 2 years initial experience as a part of ‘Skill level Requirement MET’ . Please correct If i am wrong


----------



## NB

Gaurav9106 said:


> May be they have deducted 2 years initial experience as a part of ‘Skill level Requirement MET’ . Please correct If i am wrong


You are correct 

Cheers


----------



## Gaurav9106

Glad to hear that. Thanks for the help


----------



## az1610

do we need to lodge separate eoi for 189 and 190 visa or one eoi is enough? which way is preferred?

secondly, if i lodge one eoi, get an invitation for 190, does that mean i am not eligible for 189 invitation?


----------



## ausasp

Hi, i got the following situation. could you please help me to understand whether i need to add non-relevant experience in the skillselect? I have enough assessed experience(8 yrs ) to claim max.points under employment category,but should i still mention the experience not considered by ACS? Kindly help.thank you

Scenario:
The following employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261112 (system analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.


Dates: 08/04 - 07/08 (4yrs 0mths)
Position: Consultant
Employer: DEF India Private Limited
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/08 - 12/13 (5yrs 4mths)
Position: Analyst 
Employer: GGG Limited
Country: INDIA

Dates: 12/13 - 05/17 (3yrs 5mths)
Position: Analyst II
Employer: ABC India Private Limited
Country: INDIA


----------



## ausasp

Hi, i got the following situation. could you please help me to understand whether i need to add non-relevant experience in the skillselect-EOI? I have enough assessed experience(8 yrs ) to claim max.points under employment category,but should i still mention the experience not considered by ACS? Kindly help.thank you

Scenario:
The following employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261112 (system analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.


Dates: 08/04 - 07/08 (4yrs 0mths)
Position: Consultant
Employer: DEF India Private Limited
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/08 - 12/13 (5yrs 4mths)
Position: Analyst 
Employer: ggg Limited
Country: INDIA

Dates: 12/13 - 05/17 (3yrs 5mths)
Position: Analyst II
Employer: abc India Private Limited
Country: INDIA


----------



## NB

ausasp said:


> Hi, i got the following situation. could you please help me to understand whether i need to add non-relevant experience in the skillselect-EOI? I have enough assessed experience(8 yrs ) to claim max.points under employment category,but should i still mention the experience not considered by ACS? Kindly help.thank you
> 
> Scenario:
> The following employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261112 (system analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 
> Dates: 08/04 - 07/08 (4yrs 0mths)
> Position: Consultant
> Employer: DEF India Private Limited
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 08/08 - 12/13 (5yrs 4mths)
> Position: Analyst
> Employer: ggg Limited
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 12/13 - 05/17 (3yrs 5mths)
> Position: Analyst II
> Employer: abc India Private Limited
> Country: INDIA


You have to add the employment also for the period that has not been considered by ACS. 
Just make sure that you mark it as non relevant 
It's not optional 

Cheers


----------



## ausasp

newbienz said:


> You have to add the employment also for the period that has not been considered by ACS.
> Just make sure that you mark it as non relevant
> It's not optional
> 
> Cheers


Thank you very much. Sorry, i have another question.In the ACS assessment, they have kept my designation same all across my experience despite my input with different designation 

My input while submitting ACS assessment :
Dates: 08/04 - 07/08 (4yrs 0mths)
Position: Consultant
Employer: ABC India Private Limited
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/08 - 12/11 (5yrs 4mths)
Position: *senior *Analyst 
Employer: ABC Limited
Country: INDIA

Dates: 12/11 - 12/13 (5yrs 4mths)
Position: *Lead *Analyst 
Employer: ABC Limited
Country: INDIA

ACS output:

The following employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261112 (system analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.


Dates: 08/04 - 07/08 (4yrs 0mths)
Position: *Lead Analyst*
Employer: ABC India Private Limited
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/08 - 12/13 (5yrs 4mths)
Position: *Lead *Analyst 
Employer: ABC Limited
Country: INDIA


----------



## NB

ausasp said:


> Thank you very much. Sorry, i have another question.In the ACS assessment, they have kept my designation same all across my experience despite my input with different designation
> 
> My input while submitting ACS assessment :
> Dates: 08/04 - 07/08 (4yrs 0mths)
> Position: Consultant
> Employer: ABC India Private Limited
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 08/08 - 12/11 (5yrs 4mths)
> Position: *senior *Analyst
> Employer: ABC Limited
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 12/11 - 12/13 (5yrs 4mths)
> Position: *Lead *Analyst
> Employer: ABC Limited
> Country: INDIA
> 
> ACS output:
> 
> The following employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261112 (system analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 
> Dates: 08/04 - 07/08 (4yrs 0mths)
> Position: *Lead Analyst*
> Employer: ABC India Private Limited
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 08/08 - 12/13 (5yrs 4mths)
> Position: *Lead *Analyst
> Employer: ABC Limited
> Country: INDIA


I also had multiple designation in my application and in the assessment all the designation were correctly mentioned 

You can write an email to ACS and ask for a clarification 
Most probably it's a typing error and they will send you a revised assessment order with the correct designations 

Cheers


----------



## ausasp

newbienz said:


> I also had multiple designation in my application and in the assessment all the designation were correctly mentioned
> 
> You can write an email to ACS and ask for a clarification
> Most probably it's a typing error and they will send you a revised assessment order with the correct designations
> 
> Cheers


Thank you Sir...Sent an email to ACS explaining the issue..Hoping for the best.

Thanks once again for your prompt response

Regards


----------



## raghavcv

Hi,

I have a query while filling my EOI related to 'Work Exp' on 'Skill Select'. As i am a Mechanical engineer, ACS has deducted 6 yrs thru RPL and have considered only last 11 months experience.

1) Should i break my TCS experience as :
a) After June 2016 as 'Relevant'
b) Experience before June 2016 till Nov 2015 as 'Irrelevant'

2) Should i mention my Wipro experience as :
a) Exp from May 2010 to Oct 2015 as 'Irrelevant'

*ACS Results:*
The following employment after June 2016 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 05/10 - 10/15 (5yrs 5mths)
Position: Business Analyst
Employer: Wipro Technologies
Country: INDIA

Dates: 11/15 - 03/17 (1yrs 4mths)
Position: Associate Consultant
Employer: TCS
Country: INDIA

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 07/05 - 04/07 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Project Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: Wipro Technologies
Country: INDIA


----------



## sid.j

raghavcv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query while filling my EOI related to 'Work Exp' on 'Skill Select'. As i am a Mechanical engineer, ACS has deducted 6 yrs thru RPL and have considered only last 11 months experience.
> 
> 1) Should i break my TCS experience as :
> a) After June 2016 as 'Relevant'
> b) Experience before June 2016 till Nov 2015 as 'Irrelevant'
> 
> 2) Should i mention my Wipro experience as :
> a) Exp from May 2010 to Oct 2015 as 'Irrelevant'
> 
> *ACS Results:*
> The following employment after June 2016 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 05/10 - 10/15 (5yrs 5mths)
> Position: Business Analyst
> Employer: Wipro Technologies
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 11/15 - 03/17 (1yrs 4mths)
> Position: Associate Consultant
> Employer: TCS
> Country: INDIA
> 
> The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
> Dates: 07/05 - 04/07 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Project Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: Wipro Technologies
> Country: INDIA



Hey Raghav, 

I had the same queries and finally after a lot of research i realized this

You have to add all employment after the date when ACS considers as suitable. So in your case all Employment after June 2016 has to be added.

If there is any employment after June 2016 that is not considered by ACS make sure to mark it as "non-relevant".


----------



## thesam

*Submit EOIs for NSW and Vic*

Hi,

I need to create 2 seperate EOIs under 190, one for NSW and another for Vic. Can anyone explain how to do this. Do I need to create 2 seperate skill select logins? Is this a good idea to create 2 EOIs?

Thanks


----------



## oldschool

Hi friends ,

I had posted below msg in other thread as well . As this thread is most active, hoping to get more views. Appreciate your help.

I have got a positive vetassess for Marketing Specialist last week.*My Points are 60 including SS for 190 visa.

Checked all state websites and it seems no one is sponsoring Marketing specialist right now. 

My query is, even if it is closed in all states right now, Can I apply through Skillselect so that my application comes in queue or should I wait till the time it opens again.
If yes, I will be applying for 190/489 and for that we have 2 options

1) Select 'Any state' option in the EOI
2) Select a particular state

Now its understood that I can't apply for second option since no state sponsorship is open

If I select 'Any State' option. it may create an issue with individual states like SA that have clearly specified that one should select only SA in EOI. Also I read somehwere in the forum that selecting 'Any" in your EOI is not recommended, as this is not showing commitment to any state and may lead to a refusal.

I am really confused what to do. Kindly help


----------



## oldschool

thesam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to create 2 seperate EOIs under 190, one for NSW and another for Vic. Can anyone explain how to do this. Do I need to create 2 seperate skill select logins? Is this a good idea to create 2 EOIs?
> 
> Thanks


Yes you can create 2 EOIs with the same email id. EOI ID will be different. Many applicants do it, no harm.


----------



## Pididi

Hey guys, anyone knows when is the next draw for 189 subclass ! Also what is the minimum points to have a best chance to get picked ?? Plz someone asnwer this.


----------



## mmjshaikh

Hi,
Dear Members,

I have a query regarding PCC I was working in KSA for 2.5 yr and I came for vacation and didn't go Back but I take my PCC from there. and now I want to apply for immigration visa my question is the duration of PCC is 12 months as per Australian immigration website. should I apply for new one or make new PCC from my country plz need your Expert Advice Thanks


----------



## Pididi

Hey guys, anyone knows when is the next draw for 189 subclass ! Also what is the minimum points to have a best chance to get picked ?? Plz someone asnwer this!


----------



## NB

Pididi said:


> Hey guys, anyone knows when is the next draw for 189 subclass ! Also what is the minimum points to have a best chance to get picked ?? Plz someone asnwer this!


All draws for this financial year are over

The next draw will be on 5th July

Minimum points for an invite depends on the number of applicants and their points in that group and is not uniform

Cheers


----------



## does_it_matter

mmjshaikh said:


> Hi,
> Dear Members,
> 
> I have a query regarding PCC I was working in KSA for 2.5 yr and I came for vacation and didn't go Back but I take my PCC from there. and now I want to apply for immigration visa my question is the duration of PCC is 12 months as per Australian immigration website. should I apply for new one or make new PCC from my country plz need your Expert Advice Thanks


Yes you will have to get a new PCC issued from KSA. No PCC is accepted that is more than 12 months old, infact the recent the better.


----------



## Gaurav9106

*Selected States or Any state*

Dear Members, Submitted EOI earlier this month with State as 'Any'. Does it increases the chances of being considered for state sponsorship if we select a particular state like NSW instead of Any ?.. 

Appreciate inputs from Experienced members .


----------



## NB

Gaurav9106 said:


> Dear Members, Submitted EOI earlier this month with State as 'Any'. Does it increases the chances of being considered for state sponsorship if we select a particular state like NSW instead of Any ?..
> 
> Appreciate inputs from Experienced members .


I don't think there is any right answer for it

Some swear that you have better chance but on the other hand members who have chosen any have also got sponsorship 

It's just like is the glass half full or half empty 

Logically speaking, if you choose a particular state only, you are showing commitment towards the state and reposing faith in it, so it should earn you some brownie points

Cheers


----------



## Gaurav9106

Thanks Newbienz for your quick response. I have submitted EOI for ANZSCO 261313(Software Engineer) with preferred state as 'Any'. I have gone through a list of states within which the mentioned occupation is considered for Sponsorship. Below are the list of states along with the details. I could see only chance of getting sponsorship from NSW . 

Can you please have a quick look at the details of states and confirm if I am right here ?.

ACT Australian Capital Territory Canberra - ACT Skilled Migration Program CLOSED to 
overseas applicants until July 2017

NSW New South Wales Sydney - State sponsorship through Skill select and state nominates
through Skill select only.

NT Northern Territory Darwin - Temporary suspension of offshore nomination until 1 July 2017.

Queensland - BSMQ has temporarily suspended Queensland Skilled Visa Nomination for subclass 190

South Australia(Adelaide) - Need atleast 80 points

TAS Tasmania Hobart - Graduate from Tasmania/Job offer from Employer based in Tasmania/Relative in Tasmania

Victoria(Melbourne) - Closed until July2017


appreciate your help


----------



## chint

*PCC in India*

Hi all, do we need to upload the documents for PCC on the website and carry the same, self attested hard copies on the appointment day? or we need do either of them ?

Also how much time it takes to get an UK PCC ?


----------



## BS1982

Hi All,

Kindly help me.. I want to know "What is the EOI process for a 190 visa?".. How to file it?
I am planning to apply for South Austrlia EOI..
If there is already a post or thread related to this.. kindly share the same.

I have already received a positive skill assessment from Vetassess and cleared the PTE(10 points)

Thanks


----------



## NB

baljinder said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Kindly help me.. I want to know "What is the EOI process for a 190 visa?".. How to file it?
> I am planning to apply for South Austrlia EOI..
> If there is already a post or thread related to this.. kindly share the same.
> 
> I have already received a positive skill assessment from Vetassess and cleared the PTE(10 points)
> 
> Thanks


Go through this thread carefully

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...at-1st-thing-i-should-do-12.html#post12514498


You can also watch this video






All your questions will be answered.

If you still have any doubts, I am sure one of the members will help you out

Cheers


----------



## harisrehan

*EOI submitted Feb 27, 2017*

Hi All,

EOI Submitted Feb 27, 2017 for Engineering Technologist 233914 with 65 PTS under 189 class. Please advise when can I expect to hear from the authorities.

Regards,

Haris Rehan


----------



## NB

harisrehan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> EOI Submitted Feb 27, 2017 for Engineering Technologist 233914 with 65 PTS under 189 class. Please advise when can I expect to hear from the authorities.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Haris Rehan


There are 2 uncertainties this year

The overall quoatas for the invites has been reduced so we have to see what the quota for your category is

2nd last year they had front loaded the invite in the initial rounds.
If they follow the same pattern this year also then you may get the invite in the 1st Round itself, but we have to wait for the quotas to be released and also the results of the first round to make a credible assessment 


Cheers


----------



## nishish

harisrehan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> EOI Submitted Feb 27, 2017 for Engineering Technologist 233914 with 65 PTS under 189 class. Please advise when can I expect to hear from the authorities.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Haris Rehan


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...i-189-190-invite-2017-a-111.html#post12728865
You can ask your questions on the above-mentioned thread.


----------



## Kazana

how long will it take to get PCC letter from Australia if i applied the PCC online . any idea?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chint

*for lodging 189 visa - Roles and responsibilities Letter*

Hello,

Is the Roles and responsibilities Letter for applying to 189 visa similar to what we submitted for skills assessment ?

I mean the statutory declaration we submit has RnR for all the companies we worked for along with timelines.

In case, if its different, it will help to direct for appropriate format and procedure.


----------



## NB

chint said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is the Roles and responsibilities Letter for applying to 189 visa similar to what we submitted for skills assessment ?
> 
> I mean the statutory declaration we submit has RnR for all the companies we worked for along with timelines.
> 
> In case, if its different, it will help to direct for appropriate format and procedure.


There is no RNR letter required separately for visa application

You have to submit 1 complete set of documents to DIBP also , which you used to get your skill assessment , which will obviously include the statutory declarations.

In addition you also have to submit a CV/Resume separately 

I am sure you are aware of what other documents have to be uploaded to complythe application 

Cheers


----------



## NB

Kazana said:


> how long will it take to get PCC letter from Australia if i applied the PCC online . any idea?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Generally 15 working days but maybe delayed if they have to Seek information from other jurisdictions 

https://www.afp.gov.au/what-we-do/services/criminal-records/national-police-checks

Cheers


----------



## er.gurmeetsingh87

*regarding S.D*

greeting to all members,
iam going to submit all my documents to E.A along with statutory Declaration by my manager indicating all the job duties, i was put in doubt by my consultant that it is necessary to have a detail of salary in it also, but by the time my consultant told me this i got a S.D from my manager and i dont want to again beg him to provide me another S.D.
please somebody let me know who have made S.D and havent included salary detail got positive assessment from E.A, i really wanna remove this doubt from my mind and ofcourse from my consultant's mind too.

regards


----------



## chint

newbienz said:


> There is no RNR letter required separately for visa application
> 
> You have to submit 1 complete set of documents to DIBP also , which you used to get your skill assessment , which will obviously include the statutory declarations.
> 
> In addition you also have to submit a CV/Resume separately
> 
> I am sure you are aware of what other documents have to be uploaded to complythe application
> 
> Cheers


Yeh buddy, thank you.


----------



## Meavin2011

newbienz said:


> There is no RNR letter required separately for visa application
> 
> You have to submit 1 complete set of documents to DIBP also , which you used to get your skill assessment , which will obviously include the statutory declarations.
> 
> In addition you also have to submit a CV/Resume separately
> 
> I am sure you are aware of what other documents have to be uploaded to complythe application
> 
> Cheers


Do we need to submit experience letters for last 10 years or since start of employment after completion of studies?

What if we are not claiming any points for an initial experience (say 9 months) after completion of studies during ACS assessment? Even then do we need to submit all documents? 

How do we cover Gap in case we starting working after some time (say 10 months) after graduating?


----------



## NB

Meavin2011 said:


> Do we need to submit experience letters for last 10 years or since start of employment after completion of studies?
> 
> What if we are not claiming any points for an initial experience (say 9 months) after completion of studies during ACS assessment? Even then do we need to submit all documents?
> 
> How do we cover Gap in case we starting working after some time (say 10 months) after graduating?


Please tell me at what stage you are in the immigration process to give a meaningful advice

Have you gone through this thread carefully?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Cheers


----------



## nimit.s

er.gurmeetsingh87 said:


> greeting to all members,
> please somebody let me know who have made S.D and havent included salary detail got positive assessment from E.A, i really wanna remove this doubt from my mind and ofcourse from my consultant's mind too.


*Its not mandatory to put the salary details in the SD.*
In my case for the SD's i haven't put the salary details as its done by my current colleague. However for the letters from HR, i have asked them to put the salary details.
All went fine and got +ve assessment from ACS. Hope it resolves your query.


----------



## NB

nimit.s said:


> *Its not mandatory to put the salary details in the SD.*
> In my case for the SD's i haven't put the salary details as its done by my current colleague. However for the letters from HR, i have asked them to put the salary details.
> All went fine and got +ve assessment from ACS. Hope it resolves your query.


His query is for for Engineers Australia who may be having different rules. Then what ACS follows
It would be more credible if a member who has done EA assessments responds

Cheers


----------



## Meavin2011

newbienz said:


> Please tell me at what stage you are in the immigration process to give a meaningful advice
> 
> Have you gone through this thread carefully?
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html
> 
> Cheers


I am waiting for ACS assessment to be able to file an EOI. EOI application is ready except ACS assessment details. I understand that I am not going to get the invite next day after filing for an EOI 

However, I am thinking of utilising the time available at hand to prepare for the subsequent stages.

The problem at hand is that I have only experience letter (Relieving Letter) from my first company and don't have any other supporting documents (Reference / SD / Paysilps). While I can let go of that experience for ACS assessment however I am not sure if I need to start thinking about the supporting documents for the initial experience for the later stages.

Thanks for sharing the link. I have not gone through all the mentioned threads. I will go through them now !


----------



## NB

Meavin2011 said:


> I am waiting for ACS assessment to be able to file an EOI. EOI application is ready except ACS assessment details. I understand that I am not going to get the invite next day after filing for an EOI
> 
> However, I am thinking of utilising the time available at hand to prepare for the subsequent stages.
> 
> The problem at hand is that I have only experience letter (Relieving Letter) from my first company and don't have any other supporting documents (Reference / SD / Paysilps). While I can let go of that experience for ACS assessment however I am not sure if I need to start thinking about the supporting documents for the initial experience for the later stages.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the link. I have not gone through all the mentioned threads. I will go through them now !


If you do not have the documents you mentioned, then how have you made an application for assessment to ACS?

Cheers


----------



## Meavin2011

newbienz said:


> If you do not have the documents you mentioned, then how have you made an application for assessment to ACS?
> 
> Cheers


As I mentioned, I have only the experience letter (standard relieving letter) from my first company (14 years back) and I don't have any other document (including payslip). As I don't have R&R letter from HR or SD for first company, I have informed ACS to proceed with whatever documents (only experience letter) I have for the first company. I am okay even if they don't consider that experience for assessment.

I have all documents (Experience letter, SD, payslips) for my subsequent experience.


----------



## NB

Meavin2011 said:


> As I mentioned, I have only the experience letter (standard relieving letter) from my first company (14 years back) and I don't have any other document (including payslip). As I don't have R&R letter from HR or SD for first company, I have informed ACS to proceed with whatever documents (only experience letter) I have for the first company. I am okay even if they don't consider that experience for assessment.
> 
> I have all documents (Experience letter, SD, payslips) for my subsequent experience.


When does the period start for which you have all documents?
What's your Anzsco code and points table ?

Cheers


----------



## BS1982

Thank you so much


----------



## chint

*PCC - Mumbai, India*

Hi Guys,

I am trying to book an appointment for PCC in Mumbai, I can select the date, do they also allow to select the time slot or system will generate and allot the slot ?

It's becoming little difficult to plan, can i go in the second half on the booking day, as i can't make in morning due to office.


----------



## chubs3

chint said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am trying to book an appointment for PCC in Mumbai, I can select the date, do they also allow to select the time slot or system will generate and allot the slot ?
> 
> It's becoming little difficult to plan, can i go in the second half on the booking day, as i can't make in morning due to office.


Hey Chint,
The system will show you the available time slots. You can select which is favorable for you.

Thanks,
Chubasco


----------



## chint

chubs3 said:


> Hey Chint,
> The system will show you the available time slots. You can select which is favorable for you.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chubasco


Thank you Chubs3. its taking me to payments page after selecting the centre (seva kendra). i will recheck on timeslot.

Also, do i need ITA letter or email from DIBP ? bit curious as to whether they may ask proof for what i require.


----------



## chubs3

chint said:


> Thank you Chubs3. its taking me to payments page after selecting the centre (seva kendra). i will recheck on timeslot.
> 
> Also, do i need ITA letter or email from DIBP ? bit curious as to whether they may ask proof for what i require.


They might ask you for a letter. When are you applying for?


----------



## chint

chubs3 said:


> They might ask you for a letter. When are you applying for?


I am ready with a PCC application and need to book appointment. have applied for EOI.

expecting invite in 2nd round of July or 1st of Aug.

code - 261313
points 70 (189 visa) not applied for 189 as of now.
DOE - 08 June 2017
EOI created - March 2017


----------



## chubs3

chint said:


> I am ready with a PCC application and need to book appointment. have applied for EOI.
> 
> expecting invite in 2nd round of July or 1st of Aug.
> 
> code - 261313
> points 70 (189 visa) not applied for 189 as of now.
> DOE - 08 June 2017
> EOI created - March 2017


I mean when are you booking your appointment.


----------



## soshainaus

chint said:


> Thank you Chubs3. its taking me to payments page after selecting the centre (seva kendra). i will recheck on timeslot.
> 
> Also, do i need ITA letter or email from DIBP ? bit curious as to whether they may ask proof for what i require.


It just gives the available date of appointment. You do not get to choose the time or a later date. I did it 10 days back. I just took my passport and a self attested copy as there was no change in my address. That's all that is required as per the website. When I reached there, the first counter where they check your docs, asked me to fill one more 'request for PCC' letter, which is just a small application requesting the department to issue PCC for visa for so and so country. This is not at all mentioned on the website, so it seems to be a money making scheme as you need to pay 1 or 2 rupees to get that form from the photocopier within the office. In addition, the guy at the counter asked me for the invitation letter from the embassy. I told him I did not bring it as it was not mentioned on the website. He said, it is fine. I got the PCC in a couple of hours after that.


----------



## chint

soshainaus said:


> It just gives the available date of appointment. You do not get to choose the time or a later date. I did it 10 days back. I just took my passport and a self attested copy as there was no change in my address. That's all that is required as per the website. When I reached there, the first counter where they check your docs, asked me to fill one more 'request for PCC' letter, which is just a small application requesting the department to issue PCC for visa for so and so country. This is not at all mentioned on the website, so it seems to be a money making scheme as you need to pay 1 or 2 rupees to get that form from the photocopier within the office. In addition, the guy at the counter asked me for the invitation letter from the embassy. I told him I did not bring it as it was not mentioned on the website. He said, it is fine. I got the PCC in a couple of hours after that.



Thanks buddy, similar case, i too have not changed my address. can we go anytime during their working hours on the appointment day ?


----------



## chint

chubs3 said:


> I mean when are you booking your appointment.


this week buddy.


----------



## soshainaus

chint said:


> Thanks buddy, similar case, i too have not changed my address. can we go anytime during their working hours on the appointment day ?


No. When you pay the fee, it will give you tell your appointment time. You need to go only at that time. They will not allow you to enter before that time.


----------



## Gaurav9106

*261313 - Occupation ceiling*

Hello Everyone, Submitted EOI for 261313 in June. At Skill select's home page , it is mentioned that Occupation Ceiling Value for year 2016-2017 is 5662 and Invitations to date is 5662.

Also for Visa 189 , it is mentioned as "Please note: all pro rata occupations have reached their ceiling for this programme year. No further invitations will be offered for these occupations until the 2017-2018 programme year."

Does that mean , no Visa 189 or State sponsorship will be offered this year ?.


----------



## Pididi

Gaurav9106 said:


> Hello Everyone, Submitted EOI for 261313 in June. At Skill select's home page , it is mentioned that Occupation Ceiling Value for year 2016-2017 is 5662 and Invitations to date is 5662.
> 
> Also for Visa 189 , it is mentioned as "Please note: all pro rata occupations have reached their ceiling for this programme year. No further invitations will be offered for these occupations until the 2017-2018 programme year."
> 
> Does that mean , no Visa 189 or State sponsorship will be offered this year ?.


Plz provide the full link from Skillselect where you saw this. I dont find this anywhere.


----------



## Gaurav9106

*Occupation Ceiling*



Pididi said:


> Plz provide the full link from Skillselect where you saw this. I dont find this anywhere.


Below is the link.. 
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2


----------



## zaback21

Gaurav9106 said:


> Hello Everyone, Submitted EOI for 261313 in June. At Skill select's home page , it is mentioned that Occupation Ceiling Value for year 2016-2017 is 5662 and Invitations to date is 5662.
> 
> Also for Visa 189 , it is mentioned as "Please note: all pro rata occupations have reached their ceiling for this programme year. No further invitations will be offered for these occupations until the 2017-2018 programme year."
> 
> Does that mean , no Visa 189 or State sponsorship will be offered this year ?.


2613 for 189 quota reached last year around on 12 April 2017. The quota applies only to 189 (not sure about 489). There is no quota for state's 190. State can chose as much as they like.

And that quota was for last year 2016-17. New year of 2017-18 started from July 1 and hence people are getting invite too. You may soon get your invite if you have sufficient points.


----------



## Gaurav9106

zaback21 said:


> 2613 for 189 quota reached last year around on 12 April 2017. The quota applies only to 189 (not sure about 489). There is no quota for state's 190. State can chose as much as they like.
> 
> And that quota was for last year 2016-17. New year of 2017-18 started from July 1 and hence people are getting invite too. You may soon get your invite if you have sufficient points.


Thanks Mate..


----------



## jcreative86

Hello All,

I am ICT Business Analyst with 8 years of experience in the same. 

As per point calculator, my points are 60. (30 - Age, 15-Degree and 15 Experience).

Recently, I have read that it is too difficult to get an invitation on 60 points (5 points from state sponsorship) because, for ICT Business Analyst, it requires 70 points.

Is there any chance to get an invitation on 60 points? 

Please help. Thanks in Advance!


----------



## chint

*Form 80 and 1221*

Hi All, do we need to sign Form 80 and 1221. PDF does not allow to insert signature. so do we need to take print out of the filled form, sign physically and scan to upload signed soft copy ?


----------



## zaback21

chint said:


> Hi All, do we need to sign Form 80 and 1221. PDF does not allow to insert signature. so do we need to take print out of the filled form, sign physically and scan to upload signed soft copy ?


Yes, merge with it so you only submit one Form 80 and not separate pages.


----------



## dishant22

chint said:


> Hi All, do we need to sign Form 80 and 1221. PDF does not allow to insert signature. so do we need to take print out of the filled form, sign physically and scan to upload signed soft copy ?


Well that's the common problem faced by everyone I think. What you can do is try to print the last signing page *in pdf through microsoft PDF printer shown in acrobat(Not an adobe pdf as it wont allow)* and then put your signature on that page. After that merge the last page back into the form through acrobat.
This worked for me.


----------



## chint

yeh thank you, buddy.



dishant22 said:


> Well that's the common problem faced by everyone I think. What you can do is try to print the last signing page *in pdf through microsoft PDF printer shown in acrobat(Not an adobe pdf as it wont allow)* and then put your signature on that page. After that merge the last page back into the form through acrobat.
> This worked for me.


----------



## mike129

Dears,

I appreciate your advice can I have one EOI for NSW and one EOI for Vic ? with the same email address ? will it cause a problem ? cause my agent says it will cause a problem !


----------



## awalkin

mike129 said:


> Dears,
> 
> I appreciate your advice can I have one EOI for NSW and one EOI for Vic ? with the same email address ? will it cause a problem ? cause my agent says it will cause a problem !


AFAIK, you can file EOI for only One State nomination at a time in addition to 189. Hence one entry for 189 and one for 190.

Example: in my case, I had filed EOI for 189 and 190(NSW). Then NSW quota got over and I had to shift from NSW to VIC. I could not file NSW and VIC at the same time.

I am being guided by my agent and have fair reasons to believe its right this way.


----------



## mike129

awalkin said:


> AFAIK, you can file EOI for only One State nomination at a time in addition to 189. Hence one entry for 189 and one for 190.
> 
> Example: in my case, I had filed EOI for 189 and 190(NSW). Then NSW quota got over and I had to shift from NSW to VIC. I could not file NSW and VIC at the same time.
> 
> I am being guided by my agent and have fair reasons to believe its right this way.



thank you for your reply but ..on the website it is showing u can submit multiple EOI...


----------



## awalkin

mike129 said:


> thank you for your reply but ..on the website it is showing u can submit multiple EOI...


Effective in each visa category you can file an EOI. 189/190/489.. one each, makes multiple effectively..


----------



## mike129

awalkin said:


> Effective in each visa category you can file an EOI. 189/190/489.. one each, makes multiple effectively..


but it doesn't specify the EOI subclass...it just says multiple EOI.


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

Any 489 SS invitation from SA?


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

*http://www.iscah.com/unofficial-skill-select-results-26th-july-2017/*

Unofficial Skill Select Results - 26th July 2017 - Iscah


----------



## josemontilla

*Mechanical engineer*

Hi my dear friends. I am searching for some lights regarding my chances to reach to my heaven=australia. I submitted my EOI with 65 189 and 70 to NSW on january 2017... however according with some unofficial results after 1st of july still this pro rata occupation need 70 point (SAD because I was expecting they get their requirement to 65 or even 60 but that has not happen yet). So, what are your opinion. with 65 point I should forget about it????
THANKSSSS A LOTTTT
your guidance and advice will be enormously appreciated by me and thousands of mechanical engineers as myself


----------



## harprt

*Work Expreince Calculation*

Dear Friends,

I need your advice on how Work Experience calculation goes , like is it from MMYY to MMYY OR it goes from date to date.

Like in my case ACS approved my Work Experience after AUG 2009.

So by MMYY logic should I claim 8 year experience from 1st Aug 2018 in EOI or not?

Second, does Work Exp automatically get updated in the EOI?

Thanks for your advise.


----------



## chint

*Scanned copies*

Hi All,

Can we submit a mix of black (notarized) and color scanned copies (non notarized as not required, i read on forum) while applying for visa ?

I have most of the copies as black and notarized, done as part of the Skills Assessment, i am planing to avoid notary for new docs and have them color scanned. hope that will be fine to CO.

Also shall we proceed to click "Apply Visa" when everything is ready or i can do that now and proceed for immi account creation and scheduling a med checkup ?

Appreciate your response at earliest and thanks in advance.


----------



## NB

chint said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can we submit a mix of black (notarized) and color scanned copies (non notarized as not required, i read on forum) while applying for visa ?
> 
> I have most of the copies as black and notarized, done as part of the Skills Assessment, i am planing to avoid notary for new docs and have them color scanned. hope that will be fine to CO.
> 
> Also shall we proceed to click "Apply Visa" when everything is ready or i can do that now and proceed for immi account creation and scheduling a med checkup ?
> 
> Appreciate your response at earliest and thanks in advance.


You can submit a mix of notarised and non notarised documents as long the non notarised are colour scanned

When are you expecting the invite?
Don't get medicals done too much in advance as there is a considerable delay in granting of visas, so your IED will be very less

You can create an Immiaccount even now and generate the HAP I'd for medicals 

Cheers


----------



## chint

Thank you newbienz. I got invited on 26th July. so can i now proceed to create immi account by clicking apply visa button, i am yet to receive UK pcc (applied yesterday), hope that shan't be a problem to click and aply the visa.




newbienz said:


> You can submit a mix of notarised and non notarised documents as long the non notarised are colour scanned
> 
> When are you expecting the invite?
> Don't get medicals done too much in advance as there is a considerable delay in granting of visas, so your IED will be very less
> 
> You can create an Immiaccount even now and generate the HAP I'd for medicals
> 
> Cheers


----------



## mike129

I submitted one EOI sublcass 190 for victoria (55+5 SS) and I already have another one for NSW ..I used different emails ...I hope it won't cause a problem  ..What do you guys think ?


----------



## NB

mike129 said:


> I submitted one EOI sublcass 190 for victoria (55+5 SS) and I already have another one for NSW ..I used different emails ...I hope it won't cause a problem  ..What do you guys think ?


No problem as such except that with such low scores th chances of getting a sponsorship are very low

Cheers


----------



## mike129

newbienz said:


> No problem as such except that with such low scores th chances of getting a sponsorship are very low
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply ..I will try to increase my points through PTE or maybe just go with Engineers australia as they don't deduct years of experience .


----------



## chint

Hi Newbienz,

Payslips are o company letter head and i have soft copy, so do i need to do notary for them. slips are colored.




chint said:


> Thank you newbienz. I got invited on 26th July. so can i now proceed to create immi account by clicking apply visa button, i am yet to receive UK pcc (applied yesterday), hope that shan't be a problem to click and aply the visa.


----------



## chint

chint said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Payslips are o company letter head and i have soft copy, so do i need to do notary for them. slips are colored.


Please let know Newbienz.


----------



## NB

chint said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Payslips are o company letter head and i have soft copy, so do i need to do notary for them. slips are colored.


No need to get them notarized

No need for scanning as you already have a soft copy
Just merge the slips as per periods given in the EOI

Cheers


----------



## NB

chint said:


> Thank you newbienz. I got invited on 26th July. so can i now proceed to create immi account by clicking apply visa button, i am yet to receive UK pcc (applied yesterday), hope that shan't be a problem to click and aply the visa.


Go ahead and apply
Upload as many documents as you can

Upload the UK PCC when you get the same

Cheers


----------



## chint

newbienz said:


> Go ahead and apply
> Upload as many documents as you can
> 
> Upload the UK PCC when you get the same
> 
> Cheers


Thank you Newbienz. Appreciate your knowledge and quick response. good luck.


----------



## chint

chint said:


> Thank you Newbienz. Appreciate your knowledge and quick response. good luck.



Hi Newbienz, 

Regarding Skilled Employment -> Employment reference - is it similar to statutory declaration (OATHS Act 1900, NSW, Eight Schedule form) signed by my manager and submitted during skills assessment ?

or is it the service / experience certificate (which i have).


----------



## chint

chint said:


> Thank you Newbienz. Appreciate your knowledge and quick response. good luck.


Hi Newbienz,

Regarding Skilled Employment - > Employment reference - do we need to submit statutory declaration or is it the service / employment certificate ?


----------



## NB

chint said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Regarding Skilled Employment - > Employment reference - do we need to submit statutory declaration or is it the service / employment certificate ?


I am confused

Employment reference is issued on the company letter head and contains your employment periods, designations , location and your role and responsibility in a single letter


Statutory declaration is issued by your manager or colleague on a stamp paper or plain paper depending on which country it is being done .
It also contains above details . 

So what do you have and where do you want to submit it ?

Cheers


----------



## chint

*Employment reference*

Hi All,

Reg Skilled Emplyment - > employment reference - does this mean service / experience certificate ? or we need to provide statutory declaration docs provided during skills assessment.


----------



## chint

Thank you Newbienz, I think it is service certificate. I was not able to view this thread on page 2345 using firefox, hence multiple messages were posted which caused confusion. looks like some error in firefox. was able to see it in IE.

my apologies for inconvenience.



newbienz said:


> I am confused
> 
> Employment reference is issued on the company letter head and contains your employment periods, designations , location and your role and responsibility in a single letter
> 
> 
> Statutory declaration is issued by your manager or colleague on a stamp paper or plain paper depending on which country it is being done .
> It also contains above details .
> 
> So what do you have and where do you want to submit it ?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB

chint said:


> Thank you Newbienz, I think it is service certificate. I was not able to view this thread on page 2345 using firefox, hence multiple messages were posted which caused confusion. looks like some error in chrome. was able to see it in IE.
> 
> my apologies for inconvenience.


What does it contain ?
Just the dates you worked and your designation ?

Cheers


----------



## chint

newbienz said:


> What does it contain ?
> Just the dates you worked and your designation ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes it has dates (from and to), designation, last salary etc. roles and responsibility (RnR) is not there.

what can we do for RnR , I have statutory declaration, can i submit the same ?

PS: currently stuck for employment reference docs for applying 189 visa.


----------



## NB

chint said:


> Yes it has dates (from and to), designation, last salary etc. roles and responsibility (RnR) is not there.
> 
> what can we do for RnR , I have statutory declaration, can i submit the same ?
> 
> PS: currently stuck for employment reference docs for applying 189 visa.


The letter from the company will go under letter/ statement from company. Description service certificate 
The statutory declaration will go under other documents- Description- Statutory declaration for roles and responsibilities 

Cheers


----------



## chint

*Uk pcc*

Hi All, does UK PCC letter explicitly mention the time period for which a person stayed ? or is it in a generic format ?

I was not asked any information related to above in the online application (http://acro.police.uk/), hence i emailed and mentioned the same, no reply from them till date. i had submitted application on last Thursday.


----------



## chint

Anyone aware on below, quick reply will help.



chint said:


> Hi All, does UK PCC letter explicitly mention the time period for which a person stayed ? or is it in a generic format ?
> 
> I was not asked any information related to above in the online application (http://acro.police.uk/), hence i emailed and mentioned the same, no reply from them till date. i had submitted application on last Thursday.


----------



## Gaurav9106

Hi All, I submitted EOI for NSW with 70 points for visa 190 and 65 points for visa 189 on 2nd June . Has anybody received states nomination from NSW or VIC since then ?. Just curious if somebody has received


----------



## ausasp

*AQF bachelor in computing*

Hi Folks, 
I have got the assessment result for my education as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
My question is: 
Which one i should choose for the qualification field in the EOI form from the drop down list? 

Bachelor degree(other)
Bachelor degree in science,business or technology
Other qualification or award recognized by assessing authority

Kindly help


----------



## sharma1981

ausasp said:


> Hi Folks,
> I have got the assessment result for my education as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> My question is:
> Which one i should choose for the qualification field in the EOI form from the drop down list?
> 
> Bachelor degree(other)
> Bachelor degree in science,business or technology
> Other qualification or award recognized by assessing authority
> 
> Kindly help


You can select 
Bachelor degree(other)

After this give full details of your degree (course name, institute) as per your degree certificate


----------



## ausasp

Thank you Sharma


----------



## ausasp

sharma1981 said:


> You can select
> Bachelor degree(other)
> 
> After this give full details of your degree (course name, institute) as per your degree certificate


Thank You Sharma1981...This helps 

Best wishes


----------



## zaback21

ausasp said:


> Hi Folks,
> I have got the assessment result for my education as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> My question is:
> Which one i should choose for the qualification field in the EOI form from the drop down list?
> 
> Bachelor degree(other)
> *Bachelor degree in science,business or technology*
> Other qualification or award recognized by assessing authority
> 
> Kindly help


You should select *Bachelor degree in science,business or technology*, since ICT/Engineering is a Science and Technology degree.


----------



## Gaurav9106

Gaurav9106 said:


> Hi All, I submitted EOI for NSW with 70 points for visa 190 and 65 points for visa 189 on 2nd June . Has anybody received states nomination from NSW or VIC for Software engineer since then ?. Just curious if somebody has received


Inputs please :drama::drama:


----------



## paichandru

Gaurav9106 said:


> Hi All, I submitted EOI for NSW with 70 points for visa 190 and 65 points for visa 189 on 2nd June . Has anybody received states nomination from NSW or VIC since then ?. Just curious if somebody has received


Even I have submitted around the same time and still waiting to receive an invite. Please let me know when you receive the invite.


----------



## Gaurav9106

paichandru said:


> Even I have submitted around the same time and still waiting to receive an invite. Please let me know when you receive the invite.


Sure let's stay in touch


----------



## swatee25

kevin538

I see that you have a positive assessment for 262112. Can you please help me with your roles and responsibilities?

I am so confused


----------



## JacquelineKing

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I need a small advice from your side.
> 
> I had applied for Registered Nurse on 60 points for 189 only. I don't know whether I should apply for 190 for NSW or not. It was very easy to get invited prior to July on 60 points on Registered Nurse, however, scenario has totally changed. I have heard there should be 2 years work restrictions on 190 and if we don't work or stay 2 years in NSW that might affect our PR after 5 years while renewing it. Have you got any idea about it??
> Do you really think it's better to apply for 190 as I have seen my friends of same occupations had invited ( 189) prior to July on 60 points in their first round.
> 
> Please advise me.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If u go on 190 visa, u will have to stay in a designated area in NSW for at least 2 years before u can move anywhere else.. But a 190 is a direct PR and u will not have to apply for PR again after 5 years.. 

The difference bet a 190 and 189 is u can stay anywhere if u have a 189 and u will have to stay in the state that sponsors you if u have 190.. But both are direct PR's..


----------



## Ramramram222

JacquelineKing said:


> If u go on 190 visa, u will have to stay in a designated area in NSW for at least 2 years before u can move anywhere else.. But a 190 is a direct PR and u will not have to apply for PR again after 5 years..
> 
> The difference bet a 190 and 189 is u can stay anywhere if u have a 189 and u will have to stay in the state that sponsors you if u have 190.. But both are direct PR's..




I will go for 190 as well. I would like to know which way will be best for us; either update our lodged EOI by ticking 190 options as well or lodge new EOI from different email account only for 190?? Which options will be best mate??

Do we have to contact our respective state if we wanna file 190 or it's not necessary as we can tick 190 directly without contacting them??



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Ramramram222 said:


> I will go for 190 as well. I would like to know which way will be best for us; either update our lodged EOI by ticking 190 options as well or lodge new EOI from different email account only for 190?? Which options will be best mate??
> 
> Do we have to contact our respective state if we wanna file 190 or it's not necessary as we can tick 190 directly without contacting them??
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As you are applying only to NSW, no sense in having multiple EOIs

Just tick 190 and NSW in the same 189 EOI

cheers


----------



## Ramramram222

newbienz said:


> As you are applying only to NSW, no sense in having multiple EOIs
> 
> 
> 
> Just tick 190 and NSW in the same 189 EOI
> 
> 
> 
> cheers




Yeah I wanna apply to NSW only as i live in Sydney and I do have permanent job here.
I have heard we if get invited for 190 , my EOI will be locked for next 60 days to get it expired to wait for 189. I can't get invited for 189 for 60 days at that period. I really prefer 189 but I wanna file 190 as well so that I can be in safe side and can wait for 60 days whether I get invited for 189 or not. 

Please suggest me bro should I make two EOi for 189 and 190 separately or not. I don't know what will be best?

Thanks in advance.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222

Has anyone got multiple invitations for multiple eoi's created. I can see that this thread talks about it.
I have submitted EOI for 189 in dec 24th now i got response from victoria SS team to submit EOI for 190 in 2 weeks of time.

It is clear from skill select website that we can create multiple EOI's. My question is

1) if i submit EOI for 190 and it got invited does it freezes my 189 EOI for 60 days(Please note that i have created 2 eoi's for 189 and 190 respectively)

2) Is there any case seen like 2 invitations for 2 different visa with in 60 days time frame??

Any responses will be highly appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacquelineKing

Ramramram222 said:


> Has anyone got multiple invitations for multiple eoi's created. I can see that this thread talks about it.
> I have submitted EOI for 189 in dec 24th now i got response from victoria SS team to submit EOI for 190 in 2 weeks of time.
> 
> It is clear from skill select website that we can create multiple EOI's. My question is
> 
> 1) if i submit EOI for 190 and it got invited does it freezes my 189 EOI for 60 days(Please note that i have created 2 eoi's for 189 and 190 respectively)
> 
> 2) Is there any case seen like 2 invitations for 2 different visa with in 60 days time frame??
> 
> Any responses will be highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guys in my opinion, take the 1st opportunity that comes ur way as 189 and 190 are both direct PR visas. If u choose to forfeit the invitation already given u myt lose the opportunity and not receive an invite for the 189. U never really know when any occupation can be taken off the list. The new rule says that the list is going to be updated every six months.. 
If you've got a 190 invite, take it, all you will have to do is live in the state that sponsored u for 2 years. 
189 will give u the freedom to live anywhere u want but there's no guarantee that u will get a 189.


----------



## JacquelineKing

JacquelineKing said:


> Ramramram222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone got multiple invitations for multiple eoi's created. I can see that this thread talks about it.
> I have submitted EOI for 189 in dec 24th now i got response from victoria SS team to submit EOI for 190 in 2 weeks of time.
> 
> It is clear from skill select website that we can create multiple EOI's. My question is
> 
> 1) if i submit EOI for 190 and it got invited does it freezes my 189 EOI for 60 days(Please note that i have created 2 eoi's for 189 and 190 respectively)
> 
> 2) Is there any case seen like 2 invitations for 2 different visa with in 60 days time frame??
> 
> Any responses will be highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Guys in my opinion, take the 1st opportunity that comes ur way as 189 and 190 are both direct PR visas. If u choose to forfeit the invitation already given u myt lose the opportunity and not receive an invite for the 189. U never really know when any occupation can be taken off the list. The new rule says that the list is going to be updated every six months..
> If you've got a 190 invite, take it, all you will have to do is live in the state that sponsored u for 2 years.
> 189 will give u the freedom to live anywhere u want but there's no guarantee that u will get a 189.
Click to expand...

When u say u have created multiple EOI'S, have u also submitted multiple online applications to that particular state as well? If u have they can see both ur applications with the same name and details..


----------



## Ramramram222

JacquelineKing said:


> When u say u have created multiple EOI'S, have u also submitted multiple online applications to that particular state as well? If u have they can see both ur applications with the same name and details..




Do you mean there is no chance to get multiple invitations for the multiple EOI we have created for 190 and 189 at one time??

What I think is, if they invite us for either 189 or 190, they can clearly see that we have already been invited so they won't send us any invitations to our multiple EOIs till 60 days. I think there is no chance to get 2 invitations at one time or time frame of 60 days unless someone who was actually invited make us clear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lauralau88

May i know what does invitation mean here! For 190, if the state said they gonna nominate me, this is called invitation? Or after i accepted their nomination and submit all the required stuff to them and then they approve, and the moment they approve called invitation? Im pretty confused now.....


----------



## NB

lauralau88 said:


> May i know what does invitation mean here! For 190, if the state said they gonna nominate me, this is called invitation? Or after i accepted their nomination and submit all the required stuff to them and then they approve, and the moment they approve called invitation? Im pretty confused now.....


It depends on the state and the ANZSCO code you are applying for 

For example in VIC, if you are non ICT, you apply directly to VIC with all required documents and they send yiu the invite if they like your application 

For ICT in VIC and all categories in NSW, you apply in Skillselect, and if they like your EOI details, they send you a preinvite, after which you are supposed to apply to them giving more documents as required by Them
If they again like your application in this 2nd stage, they send you the final invite

No idea about other states

Cheers


----------



## lauralau88

newbienz said:


> lauralau88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> May i know what does invitation mean here! For 190, if the state said they gonna nominate me, this is called invitation? Or after i accepted their nomination and submit all the required stuff to them and then they approve, and the moment they approve called invitation? Im pretty confused now.....
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the state and the ANZSCO code you are applying for
> 
> For example in VIC, if you are non ICT, you apply directly to VIC with all required documents and they send yiu the invite if they like your application
> 
> For ICT in VIC and all categories in NSW, you apply in Skillselect, and if they like your EOI details, they send you a preinvite, after which you are supposed to apply to them giving more documents as required by Them
> If they again like your application in this 2nd stage, they send you the final invite
> 
> No idea about other states
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thank you Newbienze!
So my one is accounting, I've submitted two EOI, one for 189 and one for 190. At what stage if NSW invite me will stop my application in 189? So i know when to be cautious my action may affect my 189.


----------



## Ramramram222

Hi guys, 

I know it's a weird question but I just wanna be in safe side.

For the question of Education History: 

Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?

Is it compulsory to mention diploma as well ??

I have done first 1 year diploma prior to my bachelors degree. I got credit from diploma while joining UNI and I finished bachelors within 2 years.

I just mentioned bachelors to this part of EOI as I thought higher qualifications will give us points. 

Do i need to mention diploma or not guys??

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I know it's a weird question but I just wanna be in safe side.
> 
> For the question of Education History:
> 
> Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?
> 
> Is it compulsory to mention diploma as well ??
> 
> I have done first 1 year diploma prior to my bachelors degree. I got credit from diploma while joining UNI and I finished bachelors within 2 years.
> 
> I just mentioned bachelors to this part of EOI as I thought higher qualifications will give us points.
> 
> Do i need to mention diploma or not guys??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?

a) Is diploma above secondary level? Ans: *Yes*
b) Is Degree above secondary level? Ans: *Yes*
c) Did you complete diploma? Ans: *??*
d) Did you complete degree? Ans: *??*
e) Do you want to tell all info fully? Ans: *??*

If your ans is mostly Yes, then your answer is "YES"


----------



## Ramramram222

sharma1981 said:


> Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?
> 
> a) Is diploma above secondary level? Ans: *Yes*
> b) Is Degree above secondary level? Ans: *Yes*
> c) Did you complete diploma? Ans: *??*
> d) Did you complete degree? Ans: *??*
> e) Do you want to tell all info fully? Ans: *??*
> 
> If your ans is mostly Yes, then your answer is "YES"




If I just mention bachelors degree and ignore diploma, will that affect my EOI or future visa application?? I will be providing diploma certificate in my main visa application but i am just wondering not mentioning diploma in EOI will affect any bro??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

Ramramram222 said:


> If I just mention bachelors degree and ignore diploma, will that affect my EOI or future visa application?? I will be providing diploma certificate in my main visa application but i am just wondering not mentioning diploma in EOI will affect any bro??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In VISA lodge they will ask you to give FULL DETAILS whether they make any sense or not. So you have to anyway give everything. 
I am saying why not tell now itself. I do not see any issue. If i was you, i will fill diploma + degree because thats all above secondary education.
I am just trying to avoid your CO contact for asking this same question that why you didn't tell this during EOI. CO may/may not ask but you should give full details. In that way you can be at peace of mind that you answered question fully.


----------



## Ramramram222

sharma1981 said:


> In VISA lodge they will ask you to give FULL DETAILS whether they make any sense or not. So you have to anyway give everything.
> 
> I am saying why not tell now itself. I do not see any issue. If i was you, i will fill diploma + degree because thats all above secondary education.
> 
> I am just trying to avoid your CO contact for asking this same question that why you didn't tell this during EOI. CO may/may not ask but you should give full details. In that way you can be at peace of mind that you answered question fully.




Thanks for the info bro. The only reason I didn't mention diploma is I couldn't find any official starting date of my Diploma. Completion CertificateI only shows the date I completed. I can't chose any starting date randomly as if CO argues with me , I will be wordless. So I preferred to chose a safe way to just to mention bachelors. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinger

Hi fellows,
I lodged EOI yesterday under 489 with 55+10 points in insurance agent category for queesland state.

Can anyone tell according to the current scenario, when is the possible expectation to get an invite.
Thanks


----------



## I wan Aus PR

Can i quit my job before getting invitation?

Hi all, newbie here. We have submitted EOI in May 2017 for both 189 (70points) and 190 (75points) for external auditor. We have done skill assessment and got positive assessment on work experience as external auditor. We haven't got invitation and now I am considering to quit audit. 

Do I have to continue to work as external auditor until we get invitation? (My agent told me that i have to) Could anyone kindly share the link related to this issue so that I can discuss with my agent pls?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## sharma1981

I wan Aus PR said:


> Can i quit my job before getting invitation?
> 
> Hi all, newbie here. We have submitted EOI in May 2017 for both 189 (70points) and 190 (75points) for external auditor. We have done skill assessment and got positive assessment on work experience as external auditor. We haven't got invitation and now I am considering to quit audit.
> 
> Do I have to continue to work as external auditor until we get invitation? (My agent told me that i have to) Could anyone kindly share the link related to this issue so that I can discuss with my agent pls?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


You can quit if you want. All details till EOI submission should be valid.

BUT during VISA lodge after invite state clearly exact status of employment.

btw why you want to quit? You should continue to save money for future requirements


----------



## I wan Aus PR

Thanks Sharma, 

Do you have a link on that so that I can discuss with my agent? 

I am thinking to quit being external auditor after 5 years but still continue to work maybe in a different industry.


----------



## sharma1981

I wan Aus PR said:


> Thanks Sharma,
> 
> Do you have a link on that so that I can discuss with my agent?
> 
> I am thinking to quit being external auditor after 5 years but still continue to work maybe in a different industry.


Best will be to drop an email to DIBP and hope they reply back quickly.

I am not sure about a link but you can get more confirmation in various threads here from people in same situation and having grant already


----------



## JacquelineKing

I wan Aus PR said:


> Thanks Sharma,
> 
> Do you have a link on that so that I can discuss with my agent?
> 
> I am thinking to quit being external auditor after 5 years but still continue to work maybe in a different industry.


The DIBP site clearly says that any change in Job position should be informed to them prior to visa grant. And in my opinion if u quit ur job and take up another industry it will def affect ur application as the Australian govt will be granting u a visa based on ur present skills and occupation. When you've come so far into the process y risk it? U could get to Australia 1st and then change ur profession..


----------



## JacquelineKing

I wan Aus PR said:


> Thanks Sharma,
> 
> Do you have a link on that so that I can discuss with my agent?
> 
> I am thinking to quit being external auditor after 5 years but still continue to work maybe in a different industry.


A positive skill assessment doesn't mean that all verification has been completed. DIBP conduct their own verification again at the visa stage and if there are any discrepancies the visa can be denied.


----------



## swatee25

mathew2k said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can you please update the below list? I have received the invite today.
> 
> kevin538 (261112 | 60 pts| EOI JUNE 11)
> 
> vemurianil
> 189, 60 points, 261312| ACS filed: 12 Apr 14 ACS positive: 02 Jun 14| Eoi filed:18th June| invite : NOT YET
> 
> Vasu G(261313| 190 Vic- 16 April | 189- 60 points, 19th June 2014)
> 
> chennaiite(261111 | 60 pts| EOI 25 May 2014 )
> 
> 189(261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts | EOI:26th June 14)
> 
> taniska (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 27 June 2014)
> 
> Abhijazz (ANZSCO 233211 | 60 pts| EOI 2 July 2014)
> 
> pattern (ANZSCO 261311- Analyst programmer |60 pts| EOI 3 July 2014|Invitation?)
> 
> kingcantona7(261313 | EOI 190 Vic SS Applied: May 19th 2014|EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60))
> 
> satyasingh1048( 233513- Production or Plant Engineer EOI (60 Points) Lodged- 07/07/2014 | Invited- ?)
> 
> sarathy.shan(189|261312 - Developer Programmer|60 PtsEOI:08 Jul 14)
> 
> Ravi_Pune(Skill: 261111 | EOI lodged 4/07/14 with 60 points, Invite: Awaited...
> Vic SS - 65 points, filed application: 14/07)
> 
> mike147 (ANZSCO: 263111 | 60pts | 189| EOI - 11 July 2014)
> 
> Setsail (ANZSCO 233211 - Civil Engineer | 60 pts| EOI 11 July 2014)
> 
> anujsoni (ANZCO 233512 IELTS- 15.02.14..8,7,7.5,6 EA applied 17.03.14 .. EA outcome - 08.07.14 ...EOI 11.07.14 with 60pts
> 
> Jack.Sparrow (ANZCO 261313, EOI on 14th July 2014, subclass 189, with 60 point)
> 
> Naveen87 (ANZCO 261111 with 60 Points for 189 EOI 17 July)
> 
> mathew2k Mathew Thomas
> (189 | Anzsco: 263111 - Coumputer Systems & Networking Engineer | IELTS: May 2014 | ACS: 3 July 2014 | EOI: 11 July 2014 | Invitation: 28 July 2014 | Visa Lodged: Pending ...etc).



Awesome...


----------



## vishal.j.dhalani

Looking at the current invitation round, Please advise when can I expect PR 189 Invitation?

ANZSCO Code - 233513 (Automation & Control)
EOI last submit date - 04th May 2017
Points - 60 (Age - 30, Work Experience - 15, Education - 15, IELTS - 0)
IELTS Score - (L -6.5, R - 8.0, W - 6.5, S - 7.0, Overall - 7.0)


----------



## mttahir

Hi Everyone, 
I have submitted 189 a few weeks ago, now I want to submit another EOI for 190, but I couldn't find any option to submit another EOI. The only options I can see is 'Suspend', 'Withdraw' and 'Update'. 
Do I have to make another skillselect account


----------



## Ramramram222

mttahir said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have submitted 189 a few weeks ago, now I want to submit another EOI for 190, but I couldn't find any option to submit another EOI. The only options I can see is 'Suspend', 'Withdraw' and 'Update'.
> Do I have to make another skillselect account




Better you update your EOI and tick 190 as well and choose your preferred state. In that way, you will be going towards any Invitation offered. However, if you want independent 190, you can make another skill select account and lodged it. But my suggestion is update your EOI and accept any invitation you get first. Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mttahir

Ramramram222 said:


> Better you update your EOI and tick 190 as well and choose your preferred state. In that way, you will be going towards any Invitation offered. However, if you want independent 190, you can make another skill select account and lodged it. But my suggestion is update your EOI and accept any invitation you get first. Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for replying Ramramram. Wouldnt it changes my submission date if I updated my EOI? 
I have submitted the 189 EOI weeks ago, I dont want my submission date to be changed now.


----------



## NB

mttahir said:


> Thank you for replying Ramramram. Wouldnt it changes my submission date if I updated my EOI?
> I have submitted the 189 EOI weeks ago, I dont want my submission date to be changed now.


A member recently added 190 to his 189

The 189 date remained the same and 190 was added with the current date

But if you are still apprehensive, make a separate EOI and be done with it

Cheers


----------



## zaback21

mttahir said:


> Thank you for replying Ramramram. Wouldnt it changes my submission date if I updated my EOI?
> I have submitted the 189 EOI weeks ago, I dont want my submission date to be changed now.


Just submit a new 190 EOI. It is better.

Also date of submission won't change for 189, but Date of Effect will start for 190 from today.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

To not make it complicated for you - don't read below if you don't want to:

*Date of Effect (DOE) matters or Date of Submission matters ? Update EOI or no ?
*

_DOE matters when DIBP does invitation rounds, Date of Submission doesn't. So, when you update EOI without changing points, your Date of Submission will change but your DOE will remain same and hence will have no effect on your queue position in DIBP invitation round. So, if you move to a new country, login to your EOI and change your country of residence. Or if something else changes, you are required by DIBP to update your EOI asap. DIBP says :
_


> _Will update their EOI details immediately as they become aware of a change in circumstances or if there is any change relating to information they have provided in this EOI_


------------------------------------------------------------------

For example: I had to update EOI last week, but had to since circumstances changed but no change of points, so I still get to keep my old Date of Effect from Jan 25. Hope that hepls.


----------



## kinger

Hi, a small question.
Do we need to send the PTE scores to someone while lodging the EOI or while getting the state invitation?


----------



## sharma1981

kinger said:


> Hi, a small question.
> Do we need to send the PTE scores to someone while lodging the EOI or while getting the state invitation?


Best is at EOI so that while visa lodge results are already available to DIBP


----------



## kinger

sharma1981 said:


> kinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, a small question.
> Do we need to send the PTE scores to someone while lodging the EOI or while getting the state invitation?
> 
> 
> 
> Best is at EOI so that while visa lodge results are already available to DIBP
Click to expand...

So we need to send it to dibp?


----------



## sharma1981

kinger said:


> So we need to send it to dibp?


Yes. login to your PTE account and send results to DIBP


----------



## kinger

sharma1981 said:


> kinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we need to send it to dibp?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. login to your PTE account and send results to DIBP
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## vishal.j.dhalani

vishal.j.dhalani said:


> Looking at the current invitation round, Please advise when can I expect PR 189 Invitation?
> 
> ANZSCO Code - 233513 (Automation & Control)
> EOI last submit date - 04th May 2017
> Points - 60 (Age - 30, Work Experience - 15, Education - 15, IELTS - 0)
> IELTS Score - (L -6.5, R - 8.0, W - 6.5, S - 7.0, Overall - 7.0)


Hello experts, can someone please advise.. I have also submitted EA assessment for 233311 Electrical Engineer and awaiting outcome. If successful, how much time will it take to receive PR 189 invitation?


----------



## sharma1981

vishal.j.dhalani said:


> Hello experts, can someone please advise.. I have also submitted EA assessment for 233311 Electrical Engineer and awaiting outcome. If successful, how much time will it take to receive PR 189 invitation?


First you need to mention your total points with surety. You cant tell this till you have EA result and also your language test score.

However, if your points are 

a) 60 - Bleak chances of invitation
b) 65 - Slight but with delay. This is not clear that how long it will take. May be end of year or next year
c) 70 - Good chances 
d) 75 - Sure invite and that too quickly

The above are estimates for INVITATION. When the 189 PR Grant is given that no one can predict


----------



## mttahir

newbienz said:


> A member recently added 190 to his 189
> 
> The 189 date remained the same and 190 was added with the current date
> 
> But if you are still apprehensive, make a separate EOI and be done with it
> 
> Cheers


Thank you Newbienz


----------



## au513

I took PTE test twice. Second time I scored less than first attempt (but getting 10 points in both). 
Now, I want to submit EOI, do I have to enter score details from 2nd attempt? The reason why I am asking is SkillSelect clearly says "*provide details of your most recent english test*" , . If I provide 1st attempt results while submitting EOI, then would it not look like I am lying to this question?


----------



## sharma1981

au513 said:


> I took PTE test twice. Second time I scored less than first attempt (but getting 10 points in both).
> Now, I want to submit EOI, do I have to enter score details from 2nd attempt? The reason why I am asking is SkillSelect clearly says "*provide details of your most recent english test*" , . If I provide 1st attempt results while submitting EOI, then would it not look like I am lying to this question?


I think you can use the one which you want to. It should be valid at the time of submitting the EOI.
In your case if both are giving you 10 points, then why dont you use the recent one?


----------



## au513

sharma1981 said:


> I think you can use the one which you want to. It should be valid at the time of submitting the EOI.
> In your case if both are giving you 10 points, then why dont you use the recent one?


Thanks Sharma1981, I will submit the 2nd attempt results. But just incase I take 3rd PTE in future, and I score less than 65 in any of the section( meaning 0 points for english). Then, do I have to update EOI or just leave it as it is with the 2nd attempt result?


----------



## sharma1981

au513 said:


> Thanks Sharma1981, I will submit the 2nd attempt results. But just incase I take 3rd PTE in future, and I score less than 65 in any of the section( meaning 0 points for english). Then, do I have to update EOI or just leave it as it is with the 2nd attempt result?


Not required. Infact you update EOI only when you are able to increase your VISA points i.e 20 score in PTE OR when PTE scores updated become invalid i.e when validity expires.


----------



## au513

sharma1981 said:


> Not required. Infact you update EOI only when you are able to increase your VISA points i.e 20 score in PTE OR when PTE scores updated become invalid i.e when validity expires.


Thanks Sharma1981, Sorry I am asking the same question with a little twist again. But this one is for my friend who has taken PTE for the second time today. 
1st PTE: 10 points (65+ all sections)
2nd PTE: result to be available tomorrow. He is expecting 2nd PTE result to be below 65 in one of the section (meaning 0 points for english).

He will submit the EOI tomorrow. Incase he gets below 65 in 2nd attempt. Can he submit EOI with first result in such case? "Most recent test score" clause in skillselect is really bothering us. Is there a Skillselect helpdesk/email we can contact to get this clarified?


----------



## sharma1981

au513 said:


> Thanks Sharma1981, Sorry I am asking the same question with a little twist again. But this one is for my friend who has taken PTE for the second time today.
> 1st PTE: 10 points (65+ all sections)
> 2nd PTE: result to be available tomorrow. He is expecting 2nd PTE result to be below 65 in one of the section (meaning 0 points for english).
> 
> He will submit the EOI tomorrow. Incase he gets below 65 in 2nd attempt. Can he submit EOI with first result in such case? "Most recent test score" clause in skillselect is really bothering us. Is there a Skillselect helpdesk/email we can contact to get this clarified?


Yes he can.

Make sure he logs onto his PTE account and sends the results of first score to DIBP. If he gets the message that results cannot be sent twice then all is good.

In case he gets 65+ in 2nd PTE then ask him to use the results of 2nd attempt


----------



## pharisk

*Does invitation rely on the Nominated Occupation?*

Hi Experts,

I've recently submitted my EOI under 232111 ARCHITECT with 65 points. I'm not wondering when I will receive my invitation as I'm not in a rush. I'm just wondering whether will the invitation be considered based on the nominated occupation? 

For example, if i'm the highest ranking EOI under the nominated occupation, will I have a higher chance of getting an invitation than someone with the same point as me but have more higher EOIs than him/her under his/her nominated occupation.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Gaurav9106

Hi All , any 65 pointer software engineer received Invite since May ?. I am sailing in the same boat


----------



## punit0000

Hello All,
I applied EOI on 1st September 2017 with 60 points for 189, Electronics Engineer,
Age: 30, 
language: 10
Work Ex: 5
Education: 15
Total: 60

I know it takes very long for 60 points but May I know when I can expect invite? Should I wait for PCC and medical until I get invited, or should I start the process now? Please let me know. Thanks 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepmax33

Hello All,
I got Eoi approved from SA but I was unable to apply for visa.
How can I get another Eoi? Do I have to do anything ?Please advise


----------



## madanreddy99

Hi All,

I Madan Reddy, submitted my EOI in July 2017 with 65 points. Can someone please tell me what would be the wait time for getting an invite for 189 subclass of 2613 Software engineer?

Many Thanks in advance.

Madan Reddy


----------



## NB

madanreddy99 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I Madan Reddy, submitted my EOI in July 2017 with 65 points. Can someone please tell me what would be the wait time for getting an invite for 189 subclass of 2613 Software engineer?
> 
> Many Thanks in advance.
> 
> Madan Reddy


Wait for the cutoffs for the 6th Sep round be published
It will be easier,to predict more accurately 

Cheers


----------



## NB

Gaurav9106 said:


> Hi All , any 65 pointer software engineer received Invite since May ?. I am sailing in the same boat


Some 65 pointers in 2613 have been invited in the last round
They have changed their Anzsco code, so have a back dated Date of effect

Cheers


----------



## Chaingang04

i have applied eoi on last april 7 2017 by myself for accounting with 70 points...i am just wondering if it is possible to get invitation with 70 points...i just want to know your views...Thank you


----------



## madanreddy99

Thank you very much!!

Cheers.


----------



## punit0000

Hello All,
I applied EOI on 1st September 2017 with 60 points for 189, Electronics Engineer,

IMay I know when I can expect invite? Should I wait for PCC and medical until I get invited, or should I start the process now? Please let me know. Thanks 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaingang04

i have applied eoi on last april 7 2017 by myself for accounting with 70 points...i am just wondering if it is possible to get invitation with 70 points...i just want to know your views...Thank you and increased from 1000 to 1750 per rounds..will it affect accounting or not..will it increase accounting from 239 per invitation or not.....


----------



## NB

punit0000 said:


> Hello All,
> I applied EOI on 1st September 2017 with 60 points for 189, Electronics Engineer,
> 
> IMay I know when I can expect invite? Should I wait for PCC and medical until I get invited, or should I start the process now? Please let me know. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


60 pointers have a long wait ahead of them.

Wait till you get some clarity on tentative invite date after a few more rounds before getting the PCC and medicals done

Cheers


----------



## parth1310

Any idea when will the current issue with EOI submission be resolved? 

A friend of mine is trying to update some information on his EOI for past 2 days but is unable to do so. Most likely he may receive an invite tomorrow. But due to the false information impacting his future visa application, advised him to suspend his EOI if the issue is not resolved soon.


----------



## NB

parth1310 said:


> Any idea when will the current issue with EOI submission be resolved?
> 
> A friend of mine is trying to update some information on his EOI for past 2 days but is unable to do so. Most likely he may receive an invite tomorrow. But due to the false information impacting his future visa application, advised him to suspend his EOI if the issue is not resolved soon.


You are in Australia 
Maybe you can try calling them up and posting the response you get
My mobile does not work in office due to network issues, else I would have done it

Cheers


----------



## parth1310

newbienz said:


> You are in Australia
> Maybe you can try calling them up and posting the response you get
> My mobile does not work in office due to network issues, else I would have done it
> 
> Cheers


Called them, and was just waiting on the phone when the system went up and working again. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sarita_kinger

Hello All,
I applied EOI on 10th August 2017 with 65 points for 489, Insurance agent for Queensland. 

But on 21august as per the news by Queensland that they have suspended few occupation due to over loading of application, will it affect my EOI.

May I know when I can expect invite? ? Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## NB

Sarita_kinger said:


> Hello All,
> I applied EOI on 10th August 2017 with 65 points for 489, Insurance agent for Queensland.
> 
> But on 21august as per the news by Queensland that they have suspended few occupation due to over loading of application, will it affect my EOI.
> 
> May I know when I can expect invite? ? Please let me know. Thanks


I remember seeing a specific thread on Queensland sponsorship applicants on the forum.

You may get a better response if you post on that thread

Cheers


----------



## vishal.j.dhalani

Hello Experts,

Could anyone advise when should I expect invitation? Should I wait or write PTE-A to increase my score. My details are below:

ANZSCO Code: 233311 Electrical Engineer
Points: 60 (Age: 30 ; Education: 15 ; Experience : 15, English : 0)
IELTS Score: L-6.5, R-8, W-6.5, S-7, Overall - 7.0 ; Date: 24th Sept 2016
EA Outcome Date: 04th Sept 2017
EOI Submission Date: 04th Sept 2017


----------



## parth1310

vishal.j.dhalani said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Could anyone advise when should I expect invitation? Should I wait or write PTE-A to increase my score. My details are below:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233311 Electrical Engineer
> Points: 60 (Age: 30 ; Education: 15 ; Experience : 15, English : 0)
> IELTS Score: L-6.5, R-8, W-6.5, S-7, Overall - 7.0 ; Date: 24th Sept 2016
> EA Outcome Date: 04th Sept 2017
> EOI Submission Date: 04th Sept 2017




I would suggest you attempt PTE or IELTS, whichever you feel confident in, and try to get improve your points total. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## punit0000

vishal.j.dhalani said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Could anyone advise when should I expect invitation? Should I wait or write PTE-A to increase my score. My details are below:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233311 Electrical Engineer
> Points: 60 (Age: 30 ; Education: 15 ; Experience : 15, English : 0)
> IELTS Score: L-6.5, R-8, W-6.5, S-7, Overall - 7.0 ; Date: 24th Sept 2016
> EA Outcome Date: 04th Sept 2017
> EOI Submission Date: 04th Sept 2017




Within 3 month, you should get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarita_kinger

Hello 
Any one got the invitation in 489 from Qld .


----------



## cranticumar

After submitting the EOI, do we get any acknowledgement that it has been submitted through any email?

Just the "Status: Submitted" is the only acknowledgement that indicates successful submission.

Also, can we update the EOI even after submission?


----------



## parth1310

cranticumar said:


> After submitting the EOI, do we get any acknowledgement that it has been submitted through any email?
> 
> 
> 
> Just the "Status: Submitted" is the only acknowledgement that indicates successful submission.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, can we update the EOI even after submission?




You wont get an acknowledgement email. You will find an acknowledgement in the correspondence section of your EOI. 

You can update your EOI as many times you wish; till you are invited, after which, no more changes are allowed. 

Do note that any updates that results in change of points score will result in a reset on the DOE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## au513

parth1310 said:


> You wont get an acknowledgement email. You will find an acknowledgement in the correspondence section of your EOI.
> 
> You can update your EOI as many times you wish; till you are invited, after which, no more changes are allowed.
> 
> Do note that any updates that results in change of points score will result in a reset on the DOE.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, 
In addition to that, do we get any email when the status is changed to 'INVITED'? Or we need to keep checking Skillselect portal?


----------



## parth1310

au513 said:


> Hi,
> In addition to that, do we get any email when the status is changed to 'INVITED'? Or we need to keep checking Skillselect portal?


Yes, you will receive an email, when invited.


----------



## AsifRehman

*Hi Mates,*

I just applied for SS and selected "Any" in EOI and skilled nominated visa 190 subclass. 

Kindly can anyone in this thread guide as NSW/SA/Tasmania/ mentioned in option. by applying any will help as I am not sure the latest updates in different states.

*Regards*
Asif Rehman

EOI:7th Sep-17 (submitted)


----------



## cranticumar

parth1310 said:


> You wont get an acknowledgement email. You will find an acknowledgement in the correspondence section of your EOI.
> 
> You can update your EOI as many times you wish; till you are invited, after which, no more changes are allowed.
> 
> Do note that any updates that results in change of points score will result in a reset on the DOE.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much for the information


----------



## Sarita_kinger

Hello friends
Can anybody tell what is the trend of 489 subclass. Any one received SS from QLD, when they temporarily stop the receiving of EOI's. Pls revert


----------



## addy101

Hello everyone...I am also planning to file my assessment with CPA Australia, I am B.Com, MBA and CPA (USA).. I have around 10 years of accounting experience. Could you please help in providing details on documents required for assessment. I don't think it will be possible for me to provide reference letters from past employers. Can i provide STAT DEC for all organizations (5 in total ) and if yes please assist in the format. It would be really helpful.

Thanks.. Addy


----------



## Kst19

Hi,

Eoi for NSW 190 visa submitted on 10 july 2017. Points 65. By when can I expect an invite.anzo code- 212415-technical writer. Please share your thoughts.


----------



## hal9000

Hi, i have a quick question: do we still have to provide documents for sections which we dont intend to claim points from?


----------



## parth1310

hal9000 said:


> Hi, i have a quick question: do we still have to provide documents for sections which we dont intend to claim points from?


It is not mandatory; however, its at the case officer's discretion.


----------



## cranticumar

parth1310 said:


> You wont get an acknowledgement email. You will find an acknowledgement in the correspondence section of your EOI.
> 
> You can update your EOI as many times you wish; till you are invited, after which, no more changes are allowed.
> 
> Do note that any updates that results in change of points score will result in a reset on the DOE.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you @parth1310 for the information. Say if initial applied for 189 + 190 (VICTORIA) on Sep 9th, and now if i want to change it to 189 + 190 (NSW), will it change my DOE.

Also can i keep the current EOI 189 + 190(VICTORIA) undisturbed and file another 190 (NSW) by creating another profile with different email address?


----------



## parth1310

cranticumar said:


> Thank you @parth1310 for the information. Say if initial applied for 189 + 190 (VICTORIA) on Sep 9th, and now if i want to change it to 189 + 190 (NSW), will it change my DOE.
> 
> Also can i keep the current EOI 189 + 190(VICTORIA) undisturbed and file another 190 (NSW) by creating another profile with different email address?


Yes you can have another EOI for 190 NSW. You can use the same email address as well. Changing the State in original EOI wont affect your DOE, either. Choice is yours.

However, make sure you dont leave any useless EOIs in the system. Remove other EOIs once you are invited and lodge a visa application.


----------



## jasmeetsinghuppal

Hi.

I have done B. Tech. But while submitting the eoi, mistakenly selected qualification as 'Bachelors (others)' instead of 'Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology'. 

Will this have any impact on my submission?

Thanks.
Jasmeet


----------



## cranticumar

jasmeetsinghuppal said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have done B. Tech. But while submitting the eoi, mistakenly selected qualification as 'Bachelors (others)' instead of 'Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology'.
> 
> Will this have any impact on my submission?
> 
> Thanks.
> Jasmeet


Have you got the invitation? If not, you can go ahead and update the EOI? I have done that too. It will not impact your DOE.


----------



## cranticumar

parth1310 said:


> Yes you can have another EOI for 190 NSW. You can use the same email address as well. Changing the State in original EOI wont affect your DOE, either. Choice is yours.
> 
> However, make sure you dont leave any useless EOIs in the system. Remove other EOIs once you are invited and lodge a visa application.


For Education field, Institution name, is it OK if we just mention the University? Or should I mention affiliated collage, University Name?


----------



## parth1310

cranticumar said:


> For Education field, Institution name, is it OK if we just mention the University? Or should I mention affiliated collage, University Name?


Just mention the University name; which conferred you the degree.


----------



## cranticumar

parth1310 said:


> Just mention the University name; which conferred you the degree.


Thank you @parth1310


----------



## au513

parth1310 said:


> Just mention the University name; which conferred you the degree.


Hi,

I have submitted the EOI with PTE score 65+.

After submitting the EOI, I attempted PTE again and to my surprise I scored below 65 in the exam. Ofcourse I have not updated this in my EOI because it will reduce my points.

But PTE automatically sends the score to DIBP. Will it cause any problem to me in getting the invite or during the visa application?


----------



## dillipreddy

au513 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted the EOI with PTE score 65+.
> 
> After submitting the EOI, I attempted PTE again and to my surprise I scored below 65 in the exam. Ofcourse I have not updated this in my EOI because it will reduce my points.
> 
> But PTE automatically sends the score to DIBP. Will it cause any problem to me in getting the invite or during the visa application?


It doesnt automatically send u r PTE to DIBP, only the one u have uploaded in PTE will be considered


----------



## au513

dillipreddy said:


> It doesnt automatically send u r PTE to DIBP, only the one u have uploaded in PTE will be considered


While registering for the PTE exam, there will be checkbox, which, if checked, will automatically send scores to DIBP. I received an automated email from PTE that says "_As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.

Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) DIBP Visa Applications_ 

I called PTE and they said, they cannot stop it from sending it to DIBP. Not sure if I have to retake the test. Can any one suggest?


----------



## punit0000

au513 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted the EOI with PTE score 65+.
> 
> 
> 
> After submitting the EOI, I attempted PTE again and to my surprise I scored below 65 in the exam. Ofcourse I have not updated this in my EOI because it will reduce my points.
> 
> 
> 
> But PTE automatically sends the score to DIBP. Will it cause any problem to me in getting the invite or during the visa application?




It won't automatically update. They will consider the same valid PTE score what you had put in EOI. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## au513

punit0000 said:


> It won't automatically update. They will consider the same valid PTE score what you had put in EOI.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I called PTE helpdesk and they say that it will be sent to DIBP because I have checked the option to _send scores to DIBP_ when registering the exam. Also, I received an email from PTE that the scores will be sent to DIBP in 2 business days. When I called them to stop that, they said "we cannot stop it". Do you still think DIBP will be checking my new score instead of the one I submitted in EOI?


----------



## punit0000

Yes, it will automatically be sent to DIBP and you can't stop it but you don't need to worry as DIBP will consider PTE score which you had entered in your recent EOI. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benbai

Help! I haven't got my 189eoi invitation, but my student visa will be expired 30/sep. i want to apply tourist visa onshore, does anyone have ralated experience can help me or what purpose should i fill when apply tourist visa?
Thanks! 
Don't really want to apply 485 working visa which is too pricey.

60 electrical engineer
Eoi submitted on 1/aug
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Benbai

Help! I haven't got my 189eoi invitation, but my student visa will be expired 30/sep. i want to apply tourist visa onshore, does anyone have ralated experience can help me or what purpose should i fill when apply tourist visa?
Thanks! 
Don't really want to apply 485 working visa which is too pricey.

60 electrical engineer
Eoi submitted on 1/aug
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## parth1310

Benbai said:


> Help! I haven't got my 189eoi invitation, but my student visa will be expired 30/sep. i want to apply tourist visa onshore, does anyone have ralated experience can help me or what purpose should i fill when apply tourist visa?
> Thanks!
> Don't really want to apply 485 working visa which is too pricey.
> 
> 60 electrical engineer
> Eoi submitted on 1/aug
> :fingerscrossed:


If I am not wrong, a tourist visa comes with a No Further Stay condition. Which means you cannot apply for visa 189 while you hold the tourist visa in Australia. Please check all the details before proceeding.

EDIT: With 60 points you will find it difficult to get an invite anytime soon. Best choice will be to go for 485 as it will give you work rights as well.


----------



## au513

punit0000 said:


> Yes, it will automatically be sent to DIBP and you can't stop it but you don't need to worry as DIBP will consider PTE score which you had entered in your recent EOI.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Punit, that gives me some relief.


----------



## yogesh120889

I am joining this club with updated points.

189 - 65 points - 17 sep 2017
190 - 70 points - VIC - 17 sep 2017

These are my PTE attempts
1 - W 76 R 82 S 90 L 79
2 - W 84 R 73 S 75 L 79
3 - W 57 R 63 S 67 L 58 [Since I did not complete listening part]
4 - W 80 R 78 S 85 L 82

I am losing 1/2 marks in any of the sections.
I am aiming for 79+
bad luck circulates me.


----------



## au513

yogesh120889 said:


> I am joining this club with updated points.
> 
> 189 - 65 points - 17 sep 2017
> 190 - 70 points - VIC - 17 sep 2017
> 
> These are my PTE attempts
> 1 - W 76 R 82 S 90 L 79
> 2 - W 84 R 73 S 75 L 79
> 3 - W 57 R 63 S 67 L 58 [Since I did not complete listening part]
> 4 - W 80 R 78 S 85 L 82
> 
> I am losing 1/2 marks in any of the sections.
> I am aiming for 79+
> bad luck circulates me.


Thats almost the same scores I got in my PTE attempts. I would say, do not put 
anymore money on this unless you have lots of money  
I am happy with 10 points after 5 attempts. Almost every time I score 1 mark less in some or the other section. I regret attempting PTE so many times and should have stuck with 1st attempt only. But realized that after losing some decent money


----------



## yogesh120889

au513 said:


> Thats almost the same scores I got in my PTE attempts. I would say, do not put
> anymore money on this unless you have lots of money
> I am happy with 10 points after 5 attempts. Almost every time I score 1 mark less in some or the other section. I regret attempting PTE so many times and should have stuck with 1st attempt only. But realized that after losing some decent money


Yes bro. It creates lots of frustration and unable to concentrate on anything. I feel PTE to be useless. Why cant they take avg of all sections or scores :smash:

Whats your points and doe?


----------



## au513

yogesh120889 said:


> Yes bro. It creates lots of frustration and unable to concentrate on anything. I feel PTE to be useless. Why cant they take avg of all sections or scores :smash:
> 
> Whats your points and doe?


65, 07-Sep-2017


----------



## yogesh120889

au513 said:


> 65, 07-Sep-2017


We are having DOE in same month. Lets see :fingerscrossed:


----------



## cranticumar

yogesh120889 said:


> We are having DOE in same month. Lets see :fingerscrossed:


Same as you guys:

EOI(s) submitted:
PTE only 1 attempt (10 points)
261313
189 with 65 points- 08 Sep 2017
190 NSW with 70 points - 08 Sep 2017
190 VIC with 70 points - 19 Sep 2017 (separate EOI)



+++++++++++++++++
Kranthi Kumar

PTE-A: 75 overall (76L, 72R, 72W, 85S)

261313 - Software Engineer
Applied : 24/07/2017
CO : 25/07/2017
Assessor : 14/08/2017
Finalised : 05/09/2017

EOI(s) Submitted:
189 (65 points) - DOE: 08/09/2017
190 (70 points NSW) - DOE: 08/09/2017
190 (70 points VIC) - DOE: 19/09/2017


----------



## cranticumar

*Will DIBP call applicants?*

Will DIBP call applicants over phone? If yes, usually at which point of the process this happens? I am in EOI submitted stage. Will DIBP call applicant during this stage.

I am curious to know this because, I am on a business trip to different country and so I may not be reachable at times due to time zone differences.


----------



## parth1310

cranticumar said:


> Will DIBP call applicants over phone? If yes, usually at which point of the process this happens? I am in EOI submitted stage. Will DIBP call applicant during this stage.
> 
> I am curious to know this because, I am on a business trip to different country and so I may not be reachable at times due to time zone differences.


DIBP wont call the applicants as far as I know; definitely not at EOI stage.


----------



## satish5b8

cranticumar said:


> Will DIBP call applicants over phone? If yes, usually at which point of the process this happens? I am in EOI submitted stage. Will DIBP call applicant during this stage.
> 
> I am curious to know this because, I am on a business trip to different country and so I may not be reachable at times due to time zone differences.


No. They wont contact you at EOI stage.


----------



## Benbai

parth1310 said:


> If I am not wrong, a tourist visa comes with a No Further Stay condition. Which means you cannot apply for visa 189 while you hold the tourist visa in Australia. Please check all the details before proceeding.
> 
> EDIT: With 60 points you will find it difficult to get an invite anytime soon. Best choice will be to go for 485 as it will give you work rights as well.


Thanks for your reply! Im going to be 65 points at 12.23(25 years old). I will investigate a bit more!


----------



## Priya1009

nav.mahajan said:


> You can update you EOI any time.... Right now you can put 190 and 489... after that you can update to 189... when you get 7 each... same is the case with me.. but i have also applied for SS of SA....


Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI last month. Recently my residential address has changed. Should I update my EOI with the new home address?. Will the Date of effect be affected due to this?


----------



## punit0000

As long as your points are same, it will not change DOE. you can change the address, if you want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogesh120889

Priya1009 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI last month. Recently my residential address has changed. Should I update my EOI with the new home address?. Will the Date of effect be affected due to this?


Unless there is a point change, EOI DOE won't change


----------



## Gaurav9106

Can't we submit 189/190 for a state in same EOI ?. 

For eg:- In EOI , I checked Visa 189 and 190 and chose preferred state as NSW and submitted another EOI for Victoria where also I checked Visa 189 and 190 and chose preferred state as VIC.

Experts please respond.


----------



## sharma1981

Gaurav9106 said:


> Can't we submit 189/190 for a state in same EOI ?.
> 
> For eg:- In EOI , I checked Visa 189 and 190 and chose preferred state as NSW and submitted another EOI for Victoria where also I checked Visa 189 and 190 and chose preferred state as VIC.
> 
> Experts please respond.


You can. But to be safe put these in different EOI so that you can still wait for 189 if you get invite for 190.
If you use single EOI, then you have to use the invite which comes first as the EOI gets locked for 60 days.


----------



## Gaurav9106

*Verify EOI submitted form*

Is there any which ways (online/personal visit) we can verify if the EOI form submitted is flawless and doesn't need further correction ?. 

I contacted one of the Immigration consultants and came to know that my form needs correction . I was also told if correction is not done , ITA will not received as my profile has errors and told a hefty amount of fee to verify/correct EOI.

Contacted other Immigration consultants as well to verify EOI submitted form and it seems they are always ready on a hefty fee.

Dear members, who received the PR/ITA/Sponsorship , kindly suggest.


----------



## au513

Gaurav9106 said:


> Is there any which ways (online/personal visit) we can verify if the EOI form submitted is flawless and doesn't need further correction ?.
> 
> I contacted one of the Immigration consultants and came to know that my form needs correction . I was also told if correction is not done , ITA will not received as my profile has errors and told a hefty amount of fee to verify/correct EOI.
> 
> Contacted other Immigration consultants as well to verify EOI submitted form and it seems they are always ready on a hefty fee.
> 
> Dear members, who received the PR/ITA/Sponsorship , kindly suggest.


What flaw did they point out (incase they ever told you)? Its not possible for anybody to suggest until your application details are known.


----------



## yogesh120889

sharma1981 said:


> You can. But to be safe put these in different EOI so that you can still wait for 189 if you get invite for 190.
> If you use single EOI, then you have to use the invite which comes first as the EOI gets locked for 60 days.


However you are going to provide the same passport number and if you get a 190 invite, obviously 189 invite will be locked. This is what people suggested and how the EOI process behaves. Correct me if wrong.


----------



## Gaurav9106

au513 said:


> What flaw did they point out (incase they ever told you)? Its not possible for anybody to suggest until your application details are known.


I was informed that my Points are calculated Incorrectly and my experience is not correct in EOI form. Details were not provided and informed that it was confidential. :laugh:

Summarized the EOI application details in later message .


----------



## yogesh120889

Gaurav9106 said:


> I was informed that my Points are calculated Incorrectly and my experience is not correct in EOI form. Details were not provided and informed that it was confidential. :laugh:
> 
> Summarized the EOI application details in later message .


Check your EOI if the details are correct


----------



## Gaurav9106

yogesh120889 said:


> Check your EOI if the details are correct


Bro already checked my application multiple times.


----------



## Gaurav9106

*Summarized EOI*

Dear Members, here is the summarized version of my EOI which I need members to verify. I have tried to add as much details as I can . Kindly share your reviews, feedback, Errors if any.

Age – 28 , Education – Bachelor’s 
Years of Exp in Australia – 0
Years of Exp in nominated occupation (in India) – 6 years

Received 65 points(1st EOI application) for 189 and 70 Points(2nd EOI application) for 190

EOI APPLICATION FOR VISA 189

Selected Visa type
Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) Yes

Preferred locations within Australia
In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from? Any 
Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city? Yes

IELTS
Language ability :- Proficient

Australian Study requirement
Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test? No (Never study nor did a Job in Australia)

Credentialled community language
Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications? No

Education history
Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above? Yes Bachelor’s degree

Skills Assessment
Nominated occupation Software Engineer - 261313 
Does the client have a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority? Yes
Name of assessing authority Australian computer society

Partner skills qualification
Is the client claiming points for their partner's skills? No

Employment 
Same experience as mentioned in Assessment and Employment is related to nomination Occupation.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

EOI APPLICATION FOR VISA 190

Selected Visa type
Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) Yes

Preferred locations within Australia
In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from? Victoria
Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city? Yes

IELTS
Language ability :- Proficient

Australian Study requirement
Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test? No

Credentialled community language
Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications? No

Education history
Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above? Yes Bachelor’s degree

Skills Assessment
Nominated occupation Software Engineer - 261313 
Does the client have a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority? Yes
Name of assessing authority Australian computer society

Partner skills qualification
Is the client claiming points for their partner's skills? No

Employment 
Same experience as mentioned in Assessment and Employment is related to nomination Occupation.


----------



## parth1310

Gaurav9106 said:


> Dear Members, here is the summarized version of my EOI which I need members to verify. I have tried to add as much details as I can . Kindly share your reviews, feedback, Errors if any.
> 
> Age – 28 , Education – Bachelor’s
> Years of Exp in Australia – 0
> Years of Exp in nominated occupation (in India) – 6 years
> 
> Received 65 points(1st EOI application) for 189 and 70 Points(2nd EOI application) for 190
> 
> EOI APPLICATION FOR VISA 189
> 
> Selected Visa type
> Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) Yes
> 
> Preferred locations within Australia
> In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from? Any
> Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city? Yes
> 
> IELTS
> Language ability :- Proficient
> 
> Australian Study requirement
> Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test? No (Never study nor did a Job in Australia)
> 
> Credentialled community language
> Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications? No
> 
> Education history
> Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above? Yes Bachelor’s degree
> 
> Skills Assessment
> Nominated occupation Software Engineer - 261313
> Does the client have a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority? Yes
> Name of assessing authority Australian computer society
> 
> Partner skills qualification
> Is the client claiming points for their partner's skills? No
> 
> Employment
> Same experience as mentioned in Assessment and Employment is related to nomination Occupation.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> EOI APPLICATION FOR VISA 190
> 
> Selected Visa type
> Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) Yes
> 
> Preferred locations within Australia
> In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from? Victoria
> Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city? Yes
> 
> IELTS
> Language ability :- Proficient
> 
> Australian Study requirement
> Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test? No
> 
> Credentialled community language
> Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications? No
> 
> Education history
> Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above? Yes Bachelor’s degree
> 
> Skills Assessment
> Nominated occupation Software Engineer - 261313
> Does the client have a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority? Yes
> Name of assessing authority Australian computer society
> 
> Partner skills qualification
> Is the client claiming points for their partner's skills? No
> 
> Employment
> Same experience as mentioned in Assessment and Employment is related to nomination Occupation.


Seems like you are getting a bit paranoid with the EOI submission.

Things to take care of while submitting an EOI:

1. Make sure your points claim is correct: 
- Entered correct date of birth
- Correct details of English test
- Skills assessment details
- Highest qualification assessed, with correct dates
- Employment history assessed positively. Make sure you only claim points for experience after the date mentioned in your assessment. Check dates. Mention non-relevant employments and mark them appropriately.

2. Misc things to take care of:
- Passport details
- Correct visa type selected
- Not marking anything which can affect point claim by mistake- eg. Australian study req, community language, partner skills, professional year etc.


----------



## au513

Gaurav9106 said:


> I was informed that my Points are calculated Incorrectly and my experience is not correct in EOI form. Details were not provided and informed that it was confidential. :laugh:
> 
> Summarized the EOI application details in later message .


If they said that your experience in not right in EOI then you may have entered experience in EOI which is not in sync with Assessment letter. Better get it corrected. How many points did you claim by the way and whts your date of effect?


----------



## Kst19

Hi people....any idea about waiting time with 65 points for 190 visa at NSW? Please help me someone.


----------



## yogesh120889

Gaurav9106 said:


> Bro already checked my application multiple times.


really bad luck. Then justify yourself to them bro


----------



## dips_201

I submitted my EOI on 28th June with 65 points. still waiting for the invite. any idea how much time it usually takes . I checked the DIBP site and it is mentioned until 20th March the invite was sent with 65 point for Software programmer. anyone share their points and EOI submission dates?


----------



## Kst19

Anyone in technical writer profession with 65 points? I applied for 190 visa for nsw....can someone share what they think could be the waiting period. Please help me guys, I have been constantly trying various forums for a response. Regards


----------



## Kst19

dips_201 said:


> I submitted my EOI on 28th June with 65 points. still waiting for the invite. any idea how much time it usually takes . I checked the DIBP site and it is mentioned until 20th March the invite was sent with 65 point for Software progratmmer. anyone share their points and EOI submission dates?


 what is your anzo code n which visa?


----------



## dips_201

Kst19 said:


> dips_201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 28th June with 65 points. still waiting for the invite. any idea how much time it usually takes . I checked the DIBP site and it is mentioned until 20th March the invite was sent with 65 point for Software progratmmer. anyone share their points and EOI submission dates?
> 
> 
> 
> what is your anzo code n which visa?
Click to expand...



26113. analyst programmer


----------



## Smks1989

Hi ,

I am confused in calculating my points for 189.

I have received positive assessment for my qualification and my experience from Engineering Australia. I have a bachelor's degree in engineering.

Now i am confused that i will claim 10 points or 15 points from the options.


1) A Doctorate degree from an Australian educational institution or a Doctorate from another educational institution that is of a*recognised standard. - 20 points

2) A Bachelor degree from an Australian educational institution or a Bachelor qualification, from another educational institution that is of a*recognised standard. -15 points

3) A diploma or trade qualification completed in Australia - 10 points

4) An award or qualification recognised by the relevant assessing authority for your nominated skilled occupation.- 10 points


Waiting for expert advice.

Regards


----------



## Smks1989

Hi ,

I am confused in calculating my points for 189.

I have received positive assessment for my qualification and my experience from Engineering Australia. I have a bachelor's degree in engineering.

Now i am confused that i will claim 10 points or 15 points from the options.


1) A Doctorate degree from an Australian educational institution or a Doctorate from another educational institution that is of a*recognised standard. - 20 points

2) A Bachelor degree from an Australian educational institution or a Bachelor qualification, from another educational institution that is of a*recognised standard. -15 points

3) A diploma or trade qualification completed in Australia - 10 points

4) An award or qualification recognised by the relevant assessing authority for your nominated skilled occupation.- 10 points


Waiting for expert advice.

Regards


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

Bachelors degree or Masters Degree will give you 15 points. Only a PHD will give you 20 points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smks1989

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Bachelors degree or Masters Degree will give you 15 points. Only a PHD will give you 20 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks alot mate for your reply.


Can you explain what is the difference b/w following two points or qualiications:

-'A Bachelor degree from an Australian educational institution or a Bachelor qualification, from another educational institution that is of a*recognised standard. -15 points'

- 'An award or qualification recognised by the relevant assessing authority for your nominated skilled occupation.- 10 points'

Regards,


----------



## parth1310

Smks1989 said:


> Thanks alot mate for your reply.
> 
> 
> Can you explain what is the difference b/w following two points or qualiications:
> 
> -'A Bachelor degree from an Australian educational institution or a Bachelor qualification, from another educational institution that is of a*recognised standard. -15 points'
> 
> - 'An award or qualification recognised by the relevant assessing authority for your nominated skilled occupation.- 10 points'
> 
> Regards,


Already answered in another thread. 

1. A full time Bachelor's degree.
2. Trade Qualification- either a Diploma, a trade certificate, or any other award of qualification. (Not relevant to you)


----------



## dechahar

Hello everyone, 

NON pro-rata occupation motor mechanic (321211)
my points are:
25 age (30 on 18th october)
10 diploma
5 experience
5 partner
5 study


i have a very simple question
i got invite for 489 FS 
but will have 60 points for 190 after 18th october
and will have 65 IF i score 7 each

my temporary graduate visa expires on 6th november 

should i apply for 489 or should i wait for 60 in 190 or should i wait for 65 in 189,
If i apply for 489 can i still apply for 190 or 189

Thank you a


----------



## parth1310

dechahar said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> NON pro-rata occupation motor mechanic (321211)
> my points are:
> 25 age (30 on 18th october)
> 10 diploma
> 5 experience
> 5 partner
> 5 study
> 
> 
> i have a very simple question
> i got invite for 489 FS
> but will have 60 points for 190 after 18th october
> and will have 65 IF i score 7 each
> 
> my temporary graduate visa expires on 6th november
> 
> should i apply for 489 or should i wait for 60 in 190 or should i wait for 65 in 189,
> If i apply for 489 can i still apply for 190 or 189
> 
> Thank you a


1. Try getting better scores in English test ASAP if you wish to go for 189. No other option. If you can increase your points score and get an invite, you will have to lodge 189 visa before your current visa expires.

2. If you wait till 18/10, you can apply for 190 with 55+5 points; or sooner if you get the English scores. However, getting an invite for 190 depends on many factors other than just the points score. You will have to apply for state sponsorship, receive the invitation, and lodge the 190 visa before 06/11.

Also, before you plan to do anything, factor in the expiry date of your 489 invite as well. I would suggest try for 189/190 till your 489 expires; at which point you will have to make the decision on which way to go.


----------



## chintan_p

I have lodged EOI for 189 and 489. After that my passport has been expired and I got new renewed passport. Should I update it in current EOI application? Will it affect my DOE?


----------



## sharma1981

chintan_p said:


> I have lodged EOI for 189 and 489. After that my passport has been expired and I got new renewed passport. Should I update it in current EOI application? Will it affect my DOE?


If points remains same, then DOE remains same. Update the EOI


----------



## Gaurav9106

Dear All, I have experience from November 10 to Present . As a part of Skill criteria met initial 3 years were not counted in Skill assessment and experience is counted from November 2012. In EOI , should I mention exp from Nov 2010 or Nov 2012 as relevant ?


----------



## aussiedream87

Gaurav9106 said:


> Dear All, I have experience from November 10 to Present . As a part of Skill criteria met initial 3 years were not counted in Skill assessment and experience is counted from November 2012. In EOI , should I mention exp from Nov 2010 or Nov 2012 as relevant ?


mark it as *no *against relevant experience.


----------



## Gauravt30

Hi mate,
I am new to expatforum so still learning about it.
Anyways 
I have a question regarding EOI. I have submitted my EOI, however I haven?t got any submission notification yet. Is it normal?
Because it is mention on the skillselect website


----------



## aussiedream87

Gauravt30 said:


> Hi mate,
> I am new to expatforum so still learning about it.
> Anyways
> I have a question regarding EOI. I have submitted my EOI, however I haven?t got any submission notification yet. Is it normal?
> Because it is mention on the skillselect website


Hello!

Sometimes you get and sometimes you don't. You can check if the EOI is lodged or not by logging to the skillselect website and check your EOI. As long as its active you are good.


----------



## Kannan.Balasubramanian

dips_201 said:


> 26113. analyst programmer


I guess it should be around Dec 2017 or Jan 2018 provided the current trend stands. If there is an increase in 70+, then we might get pushed to end of this year's invites or may be to 2017 to 2018.

Please take my inputs with grain of salt!

PS: We both are in the same week of DOE and same code.


----------



## beloved120

I have a question guys, if I get invited and decide to not include my wife and children in the 189 application because for some reasons my dependent can’t migrate with me in the next 2-3 years can I lodge the visa alone and once I migrate alone, can I lodge a separate visa for them later on ? Is it possible ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itspuneetv

Submitted EOI few days back with 65 points. (233512: Mechanical Engineer). Is there any possibility of invite around February?


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

beloved120 said:


> I have a question guys, if I get invited and decide to not include my wife and children in the 189 application because for some reasons my dependent can’t migrate with me in the next 2-3 years can I lodge the visa alone and once I migrate alone, can I lodge a separate visa for them later on ? Is it possible ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




There is a section in the form 80, where it says family members who are not migrating but you intend to add them later. You can add your family members there. You can apply for their visa later on if you are on a PR.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil

Experts, I have submitted my EOI under for 189 with 65 points on 17th Oct. Can I now go and update my EOI for 190 as well? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujitswaroop

Hi friends
I have submitted the EOI, but I do not see any invitation round dates announced for November or for any future dates? Has the invitation rounds been stopped or is it an issue with updating the website? 
As well, I have 75 points for 189 and 80 points for 190, what would be the anticipated number of rounds before when I would get the invitation to apply?


----------



## sujitswaroop

yogesh120889 said:


> However you are going to provide the same passport number and if you get a 190 invite, obviously 189 invite will be locked. This is what people suggested and how the EOI process behaves. Correct me if wrong.


Hi, I spoke to my consultant and he mentioned that when 189 invite is sent, in parallel you get an email for 190 (if the state wants to sponsor or nominate) asking to respond within 14 days if you want to proceed with 190. 
Hence, there is no issue in submitting both 189 and 190 together.


----------



## aussiedream87

prashantpratik said:


> Experts, I have submitted my EOI under for 189 with 65 points on 17th Oct. Can I now go and update my EOI for 190 as well?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


You can apply provided your job code is in state occupations list.


----------



## aussiedream87

sujitswaroop said:


> Hi friends
> I have submitted the EOI, but I do not see any invitation round dates announced for November or for any future dates? Has the invitation rounds been stopped or is it an issue with updating the website?
> As well, I have 75 points for 189 and 80 points for 190, what would be the anticipated number of rounds before when I would get the invitation to apply?


You should be invited on Nov 1 with those points. What is your job code? Also, DIPB is yet to update their website but the round is scheduled for Nov 1.


----------



## sujitswaroop

aussiedream87 said:


> You should be invited on Nov 1 with those points. What is your job code? Also, DIPB is yet to update their website but the round is scheduled for Nov 1.


Thanks for the response and clarifying the dates for the next invite round, my ANZSCO is 261313 - Software Eng.


----------



## aussiedream87

sujitswaroop said:


> Thanks for the response and clarifying the dates for the next invite round, my ANZSCO is 261313 - Software Eng.


You will be invited on Nov 1st round. Did you happen to submit your EOI just this week?


----------



## hal9000

hi folks, would it be okay to omit my highest overseas degree i dont intend to claim points from in the EOI? its also unrelated to my nominated job and dont think it will be recognized here anyway in australia, so im planning to claim points from an australian diploma instead.


----------



## sujitswaroop

aussiedream87 said:


> You will be invited on Nov 1st round. Did you happen to submit your EOI just this week?


Yes, submitted it on 27th October.


----------



## minalk

Hi,

I have the total of 65 points (under subclass 189) for the 
ANZSCO 261111 that is ICT Business Analyst.

However, if I apply under State Nominated Sponsorship (i.e., subclass 190), I will have 65 + 5 (of Partner Skills points) + 5 for state sponsorship. i.e., 75 points. 

Could you help me to understand that shall I apply to Subclass 190 by selecting the "specific" state of Australia or I can keep it as an "Any" state option? Which option would be beneficial in my case. 

Please confirm me as soon as possible so that I can modify the EOI application.

Thanks


----------



## ravitejan6969

Hello All,
I have submitted my EOI in April 14 2017(date of effect) with 60 points under 263111. Nov 6th 2017 I will be crossing 5 years of work ex(According to ACS) and I should get 5 more points. 
My question here is, does this 5 points change happen automatically?? If yes, does my date of effect change from 14th April 2017 to 06 Nov 2017 or does that remain same? I am very curious to find the right answers as we are talking about 1month wait time changing to 1 year of wait time approximately.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## yogesh120889

Hi,

I have a big problem.
I am currently in the EOI queue with 65 points.
Recently, I got 79+ in PTE and waiting to update it in EOI , so my score will turn to 75.
But, my wife is pregnant now.
I have questions like,
1. Is this the right time to update EOI, because I might get invite soon
2. If I proceed, file VISA, my wife cant produce her health certificate, so how long can I hold the VISA process
3. Or should I wait for 2-3 months, update my EOI and proceed for VISA as I might hold the VISA process for a shorter period.

Experts plz guide?


----------



## Prasenjit_sen

,

This is my first post here. I will be getting invite in next round. Is there anyone who can help me on US pcc. Currently i am in Bangalore India, I stayed in US more than two years, so i also need to submit the pcc from US. Can anyway from bangalore knows any reliable place to get fingerprint done.


----------



## sujitswaroop

Prasenjit_sen said:


> ,
> 
> This is my first post here. I will be getting invite in next round. Is there anyone who can help me on US pcc. Currently i am in Bangalore India, I stayed in US more than two years, so i also need to submit the pcc from US. Can anyway from bangalore knows any reliable place to get fingerprint done.


I am also in the same boat as you are. It is a very long process 14+ weeks, I heard some fingerprinting companies here in India can expedite and get it in 1 week. 
For just fingerprinting services you can approach the finger printing department in The Police Commissioners Office. They may demand to see the official letter from DIBP in your name to provide the services. They charge way less than the private organizations.

You can Personal Message me if you need any further info or if you find a reliable alternative. Thanks.


----------



## Gaurav9106

Dear Members , I have experience from November 2010 till Present . In Skill assessment , experience after November 2012 is considered relevant. Within my EOI , I have updated my details as below 

Employer Date From Date to Related employment
ABC Company 10-Nov-2010 30-Nov-2012 No
ABC Company 1-Dec-2012 Present Yes

Can senior members please confirm if above information is correct ?


----------



## er.gurmeetsingh87

Respected members,
Below are the comments i got from EA, please guide me through it.
i was working under Larsen and Toubro with a pay role at Accurate Logistics.
Under my 1st work experience they stated,
"1) Provide evidence of Mr. Radhakrishnan*(My first Senior)* being employed at Larsen and Toubro as an Assistant Manager - Electrical.*(What documents i should ask from my senior to fulfill this requirement of EA??)*
2) Submit documentary evidence from Larsen and Toubro evidencing your employment with them."*(Can i submit a Sefl Declaration for this requirement but as they say it should be from Larsen and Toubro what it should be like??)*

Same comments are made on 2nd work experince.
*please seniors guide me through this i need to submit these documents within 25 days*

Regards and Thanks


----------



## MegaRiya

Hi.... I have got my ACS - oct 2016. But 5 attempts of IELTS wasted my time. So did my PTE with 65 scores. Submitted my EOI on 03-Oct-2017 for software engineer occupation- both 189 and 190-NSW with 65 and 65+5 points respectively. Any guesses on when I might get invited ? 
May be it's a silly question but I wanted to get clarified.. when I have checked the Australian immigration website on current and previous invitations, I can see the code starts with 2613 for software and applications programmers... the full code must be 261312 ..so I'm sure it's not for software engineer occupation....
My question is, why there isn't any software engineer occupation-261313 listed in all previous invitations for both 189 or 190 ? I think I checked from Jan 2017 till last invitation .... 

I checked in the below link.. please someone clarify me ... also let me know how some people got invited for software engineer occupation with same score ?

http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/18-october-invitation-rounds.aspx


----------



## ajat5wea

*233311 Electrical Engineer*

Hi every one,

233311 Electrical Engineer, Submitted EOI with 60 189visa 65 with 190 visa how many days will take to get invitation ???

Thank you


----------



## G.K

Hi Everyone,

Can you please help me to understand if I should file two different EOIs, one for 189 and another for 190(VIC) or should I file only one EOI?

Additionally, what are the chances of getting an invitation from VIC with 60+5(SS)?

Regards
GK


----------



## Gaurav9106

er.gurmeetsingh87 said:


> Respected members,
> Below are the comments i got from EA, please guide me through it.
> i was working under Larsen and Toubro with a pay role at Accurate Logistics.
> Under my 1st work experience they stated,
> "1) Provide evidence of Mr. Radhakrishnan*(My first Senior)* being employed at Larsen and Toubro as an Assistant Manager - Electrical.*(What documents i should ask from my senior to fulfill this requirement of EA??)*
> 2) Submit documentary evidence from Larsen and Toubro evidencing your employment with them."*(Can i submit a Sefl Declaration for this requirement but as they say it should be from Larsen and Toubro what it should be like??)*
> 
> Same comments are made on 2nd work experince.
> *please seniors guide me through this i need to submit these documents within 25 days*
> 
> Regards and Thanks


Gurmeet , not sure if there is some other process. But I submitted a declaration on affidavit of Rs. 10 signed by my colleague whose reference I gave , which means that we both work together in same company and provided his details like Email id , Contact no. Hope this will help


----------



## bvdruv

G.K said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can you please help me to understand if I should file two different EOIs, one for 189 and another for 190(VIC) or should I file only one EOI?
> 
> Additionally, what are the chances of getting an invitation from VIC with 60+5(SS)?
> 
> Regards
> GK


you can choice both the VISA types with in one EOI..


----------



## er.gurmeetsingh87

Gaurav9106 said:


> Gurmeet , not sure if there is some other process. But I submitted a declaration on affidavit of Rs. 10 signed by my colleague whose reference I gave , which means that we both work together in same company and provided his details like Email id , Contact no. Hope this will help


Thank you so much for replying Sir.
I have got assessment as an engineering technologist!
Currently working on PTE! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## aswin4PR

Hi... I have 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190 for the role of Developer Programmer.
I am going to Submit my EOI on Monday (11th Dec 2017). However, I will loose 5 points on age by April 20 2018.
I just want to know as per current status with respect to my role, can I expect the invite by March end so that I can apply for visa before I lose my points?


----------



## Ekam Rathore

*263312*

My husband ANZSCO code is 263312 Telecommunications network engineer. Skill assessment came out to be positive. We submitted EOI on Oct 10, 2017 with 65 points. Haven't received any status yet. When can we expect the result so that we can process ahead with medical and pcc? Its family sponsored visa.


----------



## perfect_devil

aswin4PR said:


> Hi... I have 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190 for the role of Developer Programmer.
> I am going to Submit my EOI on Monday (11th Dec 2017). However, I will loose 5 points on age by April 20 2018.
> I just want to know as per current status with respect to my role, can I expect the invite by March end so that I can apply for visa before I lose my points?


Nobody can tell you exact wait time but predictions are not good for 65 pointers. The wait for 2613** for 65 pointers can be as high as 12-14 months.


----------



## AsifRehman

55+5 points got rare chance all i get form the firm.


----------



## addy101

Hey Folks.. can anyone advise how much time CPA Australia takes to complete the assessment. Actually i have received positive assessment for education on 7th Dec but nothing as of yet for employment. Is this a regular practice or there seems to be some issue with my application? Should i contact them or wait?


----------



## AsifRehman

As per the platform I got that 55+5 got rare chance for NSW  .. Any good hopes


----------



## rvohra1988

My current points

What are the chances of invite.


Anzco code: 261314,Software Tester

ACS Lodged: 15 Sept 2017

ACSoutcome: 25 Oct 2017, POSITIVE

PTE-A: 3rd Dec* 2017: 10 Points

Nsw EOI: Submitted: 13 Dec 2017

190 Points: 65

Vic EOI :submitted:14 December 2017

190 Points :65

NSW Invite received: NA
NSW Invite submitted: NA
NSW Nomination: NA

Spouse-Assessment Result: In Process(+5)

Vetassess Lodged: NA

Vetassess outcome: NA


Total Points after Spouse Assessment-70

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gadepalliprasad

rvohra1988 said:


> My current points
> 
> What are the chances of invite.
> 
> 
> Anzco code: 261314,Software Tester
> 
> ACS Lodged: 15 Sept 2017
> 
> ACSoutcome: 25 Oct 2017, POSITIVE
> 
> PTE-A: 3rd Dec* 2017: 10 Points
> 
> Nsw EOI: Submitted: 13 Dec 2017
> 
> 190 Points: 65
> 
> Vic EOI :submitted:14 December 2017
> 
> 190 Points :65
> 
> NSW Invite received: NA
> NSW Invite submitted: NA
> NSW Nomination: NA
> 
> Spouse-Assessment Result: In Process(+5)
> 
> Vetassess Lodged: NA
> 
> Vetassess outcome: NA
> 
> 
> Total Points after Spouse Assessment-70
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



Hey,
I am also on same boat but with 60 points. Waiting from many day, did not receive any update.

Can help me with some information, how to get point by including spouse.


----------



## gadepalliprasad

Hi Everyone,

I have submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 with 60 points one year back, till now I did not receive any invitation.

Can't any one suggest what should I do to get speed the process of eoi invitation.


----------



## personalmailtest

*Partner's PTE-A scores getting expired before final PR however valid till EOI*

Hello All,

I have one query for which i need your help to answer.
I submitted the AUS EOI with 70 points on 22/12/2017 ( 5 points of partner) and I did not get the invitation till now.

*My partner's English test validity(PTE Academic - 2 years) will get expire in first week of May,2018.

1) When we claimed the partner's points while filing the EOI, it is being mentioned that the partner should have taken the test in the period of 36 Months.

So that is again questionable like PTE-A test validity is of 2 years, however in EOI it is saying its 36 Months.

2) That is for sure that till that time ,Ii would not get the final PR, however there could be chances to get the invitation by that time. and after receiving the invitation , we can not do changes in the EOI.*

Now my question is:
*Do we need to update my partner English test results with new/latest date now or not ?*
I understand it is safe to do this, however is it required ?


Thanks for helping and guiding in this.


----------



## rvohra1988

Can you please let me know your score with individual points.

Also can you please tell me anzocode, occupation.


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyali

Hello everyone 
First of all wishing you a happy new year.

I recently finished my studies and lodged EOI in 7 December and expecting invite in February. I’m currently on student visa which is going to expire on 10th March 2018.
My question is that Can I do medicals for visa subclasses 485 beforehand as I want to lodge visa in late February 2018 if I didn’t get invited. I want to apply for PCC for which passport required to deposit with documents. 
So is there any way I can do medical for 485visa (beforehand) and then start PCC? 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pranavvij

Hello Forum Leads,

As with all I wish to move to AUS (Sydney) and was looking to get some guidance around the possible timelines I can expect based on your experiences.

I have a total of 80 points i.e. 15 for experience, 25 for age, 5 for 190, 20 from PTE-A(first Attempt, score 90/90), 15 for education.

Have applied my EOI under 190 and job code 135112 (ICT Project Manager) in NSW (inspite of the job code being not available in NSW.

Please do let me know of my chances or shud I change the EOI to Victoria (Melbourne) - which is not my most preferred destination.

Thanks,
Pranav
ANZSCO code : 135112 (ICT Project Manager) 80 points
EOI filed : 27 Nov 2017


----------



## sujitswaroop

pranavvij said:


> Hello Forum Leads,
> 
> As with all I wish to move to AUS (Sydney) and was looking to get some guidance around the possible timelines I can expect based on your experiences.
> 
> I have a total of 80 points i.e. 15 for experience, 25 for age, 5 for 190, 20 from PTE-A(first Attempt, score 90/90), 15 for education.
> 
> Have applied my EOI under 190 and job code 135112 (ICT Project Manager) in NSW (inspite of the job code being not available in NSW.
> 
> Please do let me know of my chances or shud I change the EOI to Victoria (Melbourne) - which is not my most preferred destination.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pranav
> ANZSCO code : 135112 (ICT Project Manager) 80 points
> EOI filed : 27 Nov 2017


Why do you want to apply for NSW only and especially when they do not have 135112? Even if you apply without Regional Nomination, you would have about 75 points and you would be able to get ITA within 1 or 2 rounds. That being the case, it is not sensible to apply for NSW alone. I would suggest that you apply without Regional Nomination and then move to NSW if you prefer NSW than any other state.


----------



## sujitswaroop

bvdruv said:


> you can choice both the VISA types with in one EOI..


One application is enough for both 189 and 190. I had applied for both in one application and got invited on both (NSW & 189). So, dont waste time and energy submitting 2 applications.


----------



## sujitswaroop

Prasenjit_sen said:


> ,
> 
> This is my first post here. I will be getting invite in next round. Is there anyone who can help me on US pcc. Currently i am in Bangalore India, I stayed in US more than two years, so i also need to submit the pcc from US. Can anyway from bangalore knows any reliable place to get fingerprint done.


You should be able to get it done at the Police Commissioners Office. But, there are other private agencies who could do the same at 10 times the cost (just finger printing). It all depends on how much time you have. I can send you the number of someone in Bangalore, who can help you with fingerprinting ( I spoke to them but in the end I did not do it through that agency), if you are interested private message me.


----------



## pranavvij

sujitswaroop said:


> Why do you want to apply for NSW only and especially when they do not have 135112? Even if you apply without Regional Nomination, you would have about 75 points and you would be able to get ITA within 1 or 2 rounds. That being the case, it is not sensible to apply for NSW alone. I would suggest that you apply without Regional Nomination and then move to NSW if you prefer NSW than any other state.


Thanks Sujit for your reply. However, 135112 is available only on VIC and certain other states (which I am not interested). kindly let me know that by "apply without Regional NOmination" do you mean to apply under 189 or choose "All" in states in the EOI application ?

Since I have been waiting since Nov 27th, I am highly driven now to update my EOI to either VIC only (Melbourne being the choice of destination) or choose 189. One question if you could help me with  If I go for 189 would i need to go through ACS again ?


----------



## sujitswaroop

pranavvij said:


> Thanks Sujit for your reply. However, 135112 is available only on VIC and certain other states (which I am not interested). kindly let me know that by "apply without Regional NOmination" do you mean to apply under 189 or choose "All" in states in the EOI application ?
> 
> Since I have been waiting since Nov 27th, I am highly driven now to update my EOI to either VIC only (Melbourne being the choice of destination) or choose 189. One question if you could help me with  If I go for 189 would i need to go through ACS again ?


No, you would not have to go to ACS again. In your application you can apply for 189 and 190 (both in a single application). I would suggest that you apply for 189 alone (if you are so particular about not going to VIC). 

Based on your points, you should get the invite in the 1st or 2nd round.


----------



## raushree

Hello

I would like to apply PR for my wife along with me. I am primary applicant under skilled Visa 189 and she is going to be secondary applicant. 

My EOI application is currently submitted but i have not claimed 5 points for spouse application. 

She has done BCom from Mumbai university and working in PSU bank as officer and her total work exp is 10 years She doesn't have MBA or CA Qualification. 

Can you please guide me whether if she can apply under accountant Profession? Or any other?

If yes, kindly guide how should i proceed for her application...

I know that she has to clear PTE / IELTS
But apart from that kindly guide me with her application procedure and requirement. 


Thanks


----------



## paichandru

Gaurav9106 said:


> Sure let's stay in touch


Hey, did you get your invite? any luck?


----------



## Pididi

*Hi Guys, I got my grant *

SK 
ANZSCO Code - 261312
POINTS - 70 (189) 
EOI - 19th Sep 2017
ITA - 2nd Oct 2017
Lodged Date - 2nd Dec 2017
Grant - 9th Feb, 2018 

IELTS - 10
Experience - 15
Age - 30
Education - 10
Spouse - 5


----------



## paichandru

What is your job role?


----------



## Milind1011

*Updating exp in EOI , do not updates my overall point after adding new exp*

I have a quick question related to my EOI application for 190 visa and i have claimed 65 points for NSW.

I have nominated experience from ACS from jan 2013..and a local experience in Australia of 1 year.
So as of today my to starting from jan 2013 - feb 2018 , my overall experience has beomces more than 5 year , for which i can get more 5 points BUT when i tried to update my EOI by adding nominated exp till today, its still showing me 65 ONLY.
So does it means that i cannot add my Australian exp within my overseas exp.

Which one is the correct calculation for overall exp : -
1) 5.2 years(including Australian exp of i year + local exp of approx 5 years) - so now i should get more 5 points as i fall in teh range of 5-8 years of exp and this didnt updated on my EOI.

---------- OR -----------

2) 4 years(Excluding Australian exp of 1 year) + 4.2(ONLY local exp) - as i removed my Aus exp.

Can anyone help me in this as why even after adding an exp of 5.2 years(jan 2013 - till today..feb 2018), why i cannot claim more points in EOI.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## htgaus

Hi All,

I had submitted EOI with 60 points on 19th June 2016. Since then, there has been no update on my case. What could be the issue? I know my points are way less but then I found in MyImmi tracker many folks who got invitation by last year with the same points and in same job code.

Please advise.

Thanks in advance


----------



## G.K

Hello Experts,

Can you please help me to understand the education details (dates specifically) which I need to put in for my EOI.

I have completed my Bachelor of Science degree in 2004.
My degree certificate mentions "course completed in April 2004", so I can put end date as 30/4/2004. However, I am confused for the start date. Below is the reason for confusion.

It is a 3-year degree course but I had to reappear in 1st year because of some personal reasons.
That means I took 4 years to complete this 3 years course. Hence confused about the start date.
I am providing details in a tabular form for a clear understanding.

B.Sc classes Started in April 2000.
1st Year exams (in April 2001) - I could not appear in exams.
1st Year exams (in April 2002) - I appeared in exams.
2nd Year exams (in April 2003)- I appeared in exams.
3rd Year exams (in April 2004) - I appeared in exams.

None of my certificates mention the start date of the course i.e. year-2000.
My final degree course only mentions the end dates as "the course completed in April 2004".

Now, what should I put as my course start date?

Option 1= 1/4/2000
Option 2= 1/4/2001

Thanks for your help in advance.
G.K


----------



## kirti0313

htgaus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had submitted EOI with 60 points on 19th June 2016. Since then, there has been no update on my case. What could be the issue? I know my points are way less but then I found in MyImmi tracker many folks who got invitation by last year with the same points and in same job code.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi,

Have you got your grant on below details or still waiting. As i have just submitted my EOI with same points.

Thanks in advance


----------



## vineetanandjha

htgaus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had submitted EOI with 60 points on 19th June 2016. Since then, there has been no update on my case. What could be the issue? I know my points are way less but then I found in MyImmi tracker many folks who got invitation by last year with the same points and in same job code.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Don't sit on it. Why haven't you gone for PTE again & again until to achieve 79+. You were so close it. Bitter truth is that your EoI will be gone in June once its 2 Years. 
Your ACS assesment is still valid till june. Go for PTE again and Update your EoI.


----------



## Abhi

Is it a good idea to file an EOI with 65 points towards 189 visa and 65 +5 for the 190 visa. I'm waiting on partner skills assesment to get an extra 5 pts. What's the current trend? I have seen folks getting invited from NSW and Vic with 65 + 5. For ICT BA is 65 points enough to get an invite from Vic/NSW? I thought it was 75 pts

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgotoaussie

I have a query. .. I received my ACS results last week in which they considered all my experience to be relevant from Aug 2009 to date...I had submitted statutory declarations for all my experiences...however in my current company I joined recently (October 2017) and I do not want the verification to be done there as I am sure they will not be willing to vouch for me and also I do not want them to get a hint that I am planning for a PR...so I want to mark my most recent experience as not relevant in visa filing and proceed...anyways I will still have 8 years of experience for 15 points based on the previous job that can be counted until August 2017............(pls keep in mind I received positive assessment for this job as well)...I am sure my current company getting this info will get me into a trouble...I have no choice but to skip this experience in my visa...

Also, I had filed my EOI under subclass 189, ICT BA last week marking current job as relevant and have received an invite with an overall score of 80.
Please let me know what all options do I have so I don't have to show my current job experience-

a) Should I withdraw my current EOI and file a new one marking current job as non - relevant
b) Should I file a new ACS and show the current job as non-relevant 
c)Any other options?

Please advise


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

G.K said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Can you please help me to understand the education details (dates specifically) which I need to put in for my EOI.
> 
> I have completed my Bachelor of Science degree in 2004.
> My degree certificate mentions "course completed in April 2004", so I can put end date as 30/4/2004. However, I am confused for the start date. Below is the reason for confusion.
> 
> It is a 3-year degree course but I had to reappear in 1st year because of some personal reasons.
> That means I took 4 years to complete this 3 years course. Hence confused about the start date.
> I am providing details in a tabular form for a clear understanding.
> 
> B.Sc classes Started in April 2000.
> 1st Year exams (in April 2001) - I could not appear in exams.
> 1st Year exams (in April 2002) - I appeared in exams.
> 2nd Year exams (in April 2003)- I appeared in exams.
> 3rd Year exams (in April 2004) - I appeared in exams.
> 
> None of my certificates mention the start date of the course i.e. year-2000.
> My final degree course only mentions the end dates as "the course completed in April 2004".
> 
> Now, what should I put as my course start date?
> 
> Option 1= 1/4/2000
> Option 2= 1/4/2001
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.
> G.K




Have you got your skill assessment done and also for which a job code. Education details has to be according to the skill assessment outcome for the respective job code.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

kirti0313 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got your grant on below details or still waiting. As i have just submitted my EOI with same points.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance




He is waiting for an invite. Grant is a long way ahead.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

letsgotoaussie said:


> I have a query. .. I received my ACS results last week in which they considered all my experience to be relevant from Aug 2009 to date...I had submitted statutory declarations for all my experiences...however in my current company I joined recently (October 2017) and I do not want the verification to be done there as I am sure they will not be willing to vouch for me and also I do not want them to get a hint that I am planning for a PR...so I want to mark my most recent experience as not relevant in visa filing and proceed...anyways I will still have 8 years of experience for 15 points based on the previous job that can be counted until August 2017............(pls keep in mind I received positive assessment for this job as well)...I am sure my current company getting this info will get me into a trouble...I have no choice but to skip this experience in my visa...
> 
> Also, I had filed my EOI under subclass 189, ICT BA last week marking current job as relevant and have received an invite with an overall score of 80.
> Please let me know what all options do I have so I don't have to show my current job experience-
> 
> a) Should I withdraw my current EOI and file a new one marking current job as non - relevant
> b) Should I file a new ACS and show the current job as non-relevant
> c)Any other options?
> 
> Please advise




You can edit your EOI but if your skills assessment includes your current employment then you would have no choice but to show it. However you can go for a new ACS assessment and show the current employment as non relevant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paichandru

Can anyone let me know what is the current wait time to get the PR after you have paid the visa fees, submitted PCC and medicals?


----------



## ajay_ghale

paichandru said:


> Can anyone let me know what is the current wait time to get the PR after you have paid the visa fees, submitted PCC and medicals?


People here use immitracker to see the current trend. Alternatively, you can ask people who recently received the grant and posted on this forum, which will be first-hand information.

Cheers.


----------



## josemontilla

hi dear friends. I would like to know if some has some lights regarding the following subject. I have been sponsored by an australian employer. my sponsorship last for about 3 years when i suppose to have my residence. however i have 65 point to give the 189 or 190 visa a try. so my questions is. can I submit an EOI and try those visas while I am in an sponsored visa.
thanks a lot for your comments.


----------



## dmalhot1

EOI Submission: 23nd May 2018 ( Sydney Time) 
DOE: 23rd May 2018 ( Sydney Time) 
Subclass: 189
Points : 80
Code : 263111


----------



## keyurdesai20

*EOIs for multiple states*

I have just submitted my EOI on 21st June 2018. 
My activity timelines are below -
PTE Academic - 23rd December 2017 - 20 points
Obtaining reference letters - Feb'18- Apr'18
ACS assessment submission - 26th April 2018
ACS result positive - 18th June 2018. 
EOI submitted - 21st June 2018.


Can I submit multiple EOIs for the same application? My first choice is NSW but my application 263212 is not listed on the MLTSSL for NSW. It is however listed in SA. I am depending on Stream 2 for now for NSW. Can I submit multiple states in my application. I could not find the option while I filled out the EOI.

Thanks


----------



## NB

keyurdesai20 said:


> I have just submitted my EOI on 21st June 2018.
> My activity timelines are below -
> PTE Academic - 23rd December 2017 - 20 points
> Obtaining reference letters - Feb'18- Apr'18
> ACS assessment submission - 26th April 2018
> ACS result positive - 18th June 2018.
> EOI submitted - 21st June 2018.
> 
> 
> Can I submit multiple EOIs for the same application? My first choice is NSW but my application 263212 is not listed on the MLTSSL for NSW. It is however listed in SA. I am depending on Stream 2 for now for NSW. Can I submit multiple states in my application. I could not find the option while I filled out the EOI.
> 
> Thanks


Most members submit multiple EOIs 
One for each state and one for 189

Cheers


----------



## sunshine2018

Hi

I submitted EOI for ICT project Manager (135112) under SC 190 with 70 + 5 (for state sponsored) on 10 Jan 2018 for NSW. So far I have got no updates. Later in March i submitted EOI for other states too. 

Is anybody in the similar boat as me? Does anybody know what is the cut off for 135112?

Thanks

Thanks


----------



## keyurdesai20

Thanks for the response. Have you come across anyone who has received an invitation on job code 263212 in NSW or Vic? It is on STSOL but I haven't found too much hope on this forum.


----------



## I LOV AUS

Hi I have submitted my EOI on 25th of April for ANZSCO 223112 Recruitment Consultant with 65 points under 190, stream 2 category. Anyone in the group who had applied for the same and waiting/received?


----------



## saurabhag18

newbienz said:


> Most members submit multiple EOIs
> One for each state and one for 189
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

I have submitted my EOI for 190 in Nov 2017 with (65+5) points for Software Engineer Skills.

While submitting the EOI, I selected the below option

In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination
from? *ANY*
Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city? *Yes*

Do you think, this is the wrong way to submit EOI for 190? 

Should I submit my EOI - 190 separately for each State? If so, which States should I choose?

Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## vijaysharma1953

Yes separate for each state is a better option


saurabhag18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 190 in Nov 2017 with (65+5) points for Software Engineer Skills.
> 
> While submitting the EOI, I selected the below option
> 
> In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination
> from? *ANY*
> Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city? *Yes*
> 
> Do you think, this is the wrong way to submit EOI for 190?
> 
> Should I submit my EOI - 190 separately for each State? If so, which States should I choose?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagandsingh

Change in Immigration Rules from July 2018. minimum points required fro filing EOI rises to 65 from 60 i.e minimum eligibility criteria for Australian PR is 65 Points.

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00920/Explanatory Statement/Text

Pool/Pass Mark rises for 489/189/190 visas to 65 points minimum - Iscah


----------



## apurvwalia

What is my chance of getting the invite? I submitted EOI in August as 2613 (software engineer) for 189 with 70 points (2 yrs experience plus 8 each).


----------



## Jazz2013

apurvwalia said:


> what is my chance of getting the invite? I submitted eoi in august as 2613 (software engineer) for 189 with 70 points (2 yrs experience plus 8 each).


strong!!!


----------



## apurvwalia

Thanks for your reply. Do you know how to predict the invitation date or how long is it currently taking for the invites for 70 pointer software engineers?


----------



## Areeb126

But no chances for me ...
I am trying hard to get 79+ in PTE now.
But to travel dubai for test from Pakistan is really hectic.


----------



## AdhishP

*Sill points update*

Hi Experts,

I have couple of question, and i know this is the only platform where i can get a correct response.

Scenario: I submitted my EOI on 24th April 2018 with 65 points for subcalss 189 ANZESCO code 261312, with my work ex point equal to 10. Luckily in Jan 201 my work ex will be 8 years hence the score will be 70 and 75 for Sate Nominations. While submitting the EOI i left the end date of my current employment blank.

Q1: I want to confirm that my EOI will be updated with 70 points automatically or i need to update it again, which will change my EOI submission date to current date.

Q2: Secondly, With 70 and & 75(state sponsorship) points and EOI date 24th April what can be the expected time to get an invite.

Thanks in Advance.
AP


----------



## Abdul-341

Hello Everyone,

I am expecting an invite on coming round.
I have received positive skill assessment from EA for telecom network engineer.
My CDR was prepared and submitted by my agent, Now I want to do rest of the process myself.
Is it right ?
Also, my CV was submitted by my agent with some changes while preparing CDR.
Does it matter, if my submitted CV after EOI invitation is little bit different from the one submitted by my agent ?


----------



## Areeb126

Abdul-341 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am expecting an invite on coming round.
> I have received positive skill assessment from EA for telecom network engineer.
> My CDR was prepared and submitted by my agent, Now I want to do rest of the process myself.
> Is it right ?
> Also, my CV was submitted by my agent with some changes while preparing CDR.
> Does it matter, if my submitted CV after EOI invitation is little bit different from the one submitted by my agent ?


Share your points breakup?


----------



## Abdul-341

Eng: 20.
Exp: 5
Education: 15.
Age : 30.
Total 70.
Also my experience would be 5 years this Dec.
So adding 5 points for that, total would be 75.


----------



## pcdfrost

AdhishP said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have couple of question, and i know this is the only platform where i can get a correct response.
> 
> Scenario: I submitted my EOI on 24th April 2018 with 65 points for subcalss 189 ANZESCO code 261312, with my work ex point equal to 10. Luckily in Jan 201 my work ex will be 8 years hence the score will be 70 and 75 for Sate Nominations. While submitting the EOI i left the end date of my current employment blank.
> 
> Q1: I want to confirm that my EOI will be updated with 70 points automatically or i need to update it again, which will change my EOI submission date to current date.
> 
> Q2: Secondly, With 70 and & 75(state sponsorship) points and EOI date 24th April what can be the expected time to get an invite.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.
> AP


Your EOI should update itself with new points automatically. When your points change, so will your date of effect (DOE). So even though you lodged 24 April 2018 with 65 pts, with the change in points the date used to determine you place in line will be the DOE and no longer the date you submitted your EOI. With regards to waiting time, I would suggest you look to Iscah website for more information. 70 points backlog for non pro rata has had some good movement the last few months.


----------



## manu14143

Hi Guys,

I just received a pre-invite for my EOI for VIC.

Date of Effect is on the 11th of Aug with 75 points W/O SS.

Pre-invite received on 5th Nov.

262111 - Database Administrator.

Will apply for for State Nomination on the 8th of Nov.

Hope others will also receive it soon..

All the best guys..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingalvin

Hi Guys,

Wanted to check if this group has a google drive as well similar to other groups tracking all the applications. This helps us get an idea of the status and timelines.


----------



## pcdfrost

Kingalvin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wanted to check if this group has a google drive as well similar to other groups tracking all the applications. This helps us get an idea of the status and timelines.


Most update their applications on Immitracker website.


----------



## parthibanrey

*Need help reg. ACS assessment*

Hello friends,

I have my acs assessed on may 2017 and it is mentioned as valid only for 24 months, but in Skill select website they have mentioned as assessments are valid for 36 months.
Could anyone confirm whether i have to submit new documents, pay the fees for acs and assess again in may 2019 or it is valid for 36 months ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## apurvwalia

*Invitation date*

How long is it currently taking for the invites of 70 pointer software engineers? 
I applied in August and trying to predict my time.


----------



## Marites_47

Hi everyone. I just have a question for 189. Does the system automatically deduct the 2 yrs of your work experience? I was about to submit an EOI. My computed points is 70pts but the system shows 75points because the two yrs work did not deduct on my five year experience. Please help. Thanks


----------



## shahid15

Marites_47 said:


> Hi everyone. I just have a question for 189. Does the system automatically deduct the 2 yrs of your work experience? I was about to submit an EOI. My computed points is 70pts but the system shows 75points because the two yrs work did not deduct on my five year experience. Please help. Thanks


Hi, 
If your skills are assessed by ACS, you have to mark all your experience before the date given in ACS skills assessment as NOT relevant. (mark all employment after the date in the ACS result leter as relevant). System will NOT automatically deduct 2 years. Ensure that all your expected calculated points itself reflect in the EOI, or else once invited your pr will be refused.
Thanks


----------



## keepcalm_tech

Hi Everyone,

Hope not breaking the thread.

I have applied for the below EOIs in 1st week of Nov'18:
1. 190 NSW - 80 points
2. 190 VIC - 80 points
3. 189 - 75 points

Can you please suggest:
1. expected date for state EOI and 189?
2. If I receive the 190 state EOI first, for how many days can i wait for 189 invite?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## manu14143

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope not breaking the thread.
> 
> I have applied for the below EOIs in 1st week of Nov'18:
> 1. 190 NSW - 80 points
> 2. 190 VIC - 80 points
> 3. 189 - 75 points
> 
> Can you please suggest:
> 1. expected date for state EOI and 189?
> 2. If I receive the 190 state EOI first, for how many days can i wait for 189 invite?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi There,

There is no ETA for EOI pre-invite.

You will have to wait indefinitely.

If you receive a pre-invite for 190, your other EOIs will be frozen for the next 2 months, until the pre-invite expires.

You can have only 1 EOI invited at anytime, though you can lodge many parallely.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman

*Guidance*



keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope not breaking the thread.
> 
> I have applied for the below EOIs in 1st week of Nov'18:
> 1. 190 NSW - 80 points
> 2. 190 VIC - 80 points
> 3. 189 - 75 points
> 
> Can you please suggest:
> 1. expected date for state EOI and 189?
> 2. If I receive the 190 state EOI first, for how many days can i wait for 189 invite?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


_______________________
If you receive one ITA on submitted EOI. The rest will discard as per rules. A person can submit multiple EOI. If receive single ITA from submited EOI. the rest will be discarded.:kiss:


----------



## keepcalm_tech

AsifRehman said:


> _______________________
> If you receive one ITA on submitted EOI. The rest will discard as per rules. A person can submit multiple EOI. If receive single ITA from submited EOI. the rest will be discarded.:kiss:


Thanks for the response. 

I guess if there are separate EOIs filed, then receiving the 1 ITA doesn't impact the other EOIs. 

Please correct if i am wrong. 

Thanks.


----------



## AsifRehman

*Guidance*



keepcalm_tech said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I guess if there are separate EOIs filed, then receiving the 1 ITA doesn't impact the other EOIs.
> 
> Please correct if i am wrong.
> 
> Thanks.


Sir, You will not receive multiple ITA. Only one ITA will be received and will be follow.


----------



## SHELTONTOMY

*263111 computer network and systems engineer*

Does anyone got an invitation for 65 points recently 263111 COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER


----------



## Johnathan Ho

I got this notification from my EOI. Does anyone experience the same thing? What should I do to resolve this?

SkillSelect is currently experiencing issues with the Points Breakdown PDF. The technical support team are investigating. Thank you for your patience and apologies for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Johnathan Ho said:


> I got this notification from my EOI. Does anyone experience the same thing? What should I do to resolve this?
> 
> SkillSelect is currently experiencing issues with the Points Breakdown PDF. The technical support team are investigating. Thank you for your patience and apologies for any inconvenience this may cause.


Relax buddy, it says they are investigating - it just might mean your Points Breakdown PDF is potentially inaccurate / unavailable.


----------



## Johnathan Ho

geezsus christ. This thing always gets my nerve. Thnks


----------



## sanalpb

*EOI Question on filling my Education History details.*

I am trying to fill my Expression of Interest form in SkillSelect and I am facing an issue when filling my Education History details.

I am from India applying for ICT business analyst. My educational qualifications are Bachelor of Commerce and Post Graduate Diploma in Management ( Equivalent to MBA in India). 

Vetasses has assessed the above qualifications as AQF Bachelor Degree (Level 7) and AQF Graduate Diploma (Level 8). After filling in this educational qualification, when I go to the Confirmation of Points for Skilled Migration Visa Subclasses page, it says "The client's highest claimed qualification is Bachelor Degree". 

As per the Australian Qualification Frameworks, Graduate Diploma is classified as Level 8 whereas Bachelor Degree is classified as Level 7. Could you please let me know why my highest claimed qualification is defaulting as Bachelor Degree instead of Graduate Diploma?

Has anyone faced this issue? and what did you do while filling EOI.


----------



## neetu123

Hi please help if you have any relevant info on this

My job code:225212(Vetassess) and my degree isn't relevant.
So as per they have mentioned in their website I need to have atleast 3 years of relevant work expereience in last 5 years or 2 years of work experience with relevant degree of AQF diploma level 

2010 - 2011 (1.5 relevant work exp)
2016-2019 (2.6 relevant work exp)

I have an executive part time mba degree , is this considered to be at AQF Diploma level ? any idea?


----------



## Hankoss

*189 Visa Pre and Post Qualification Overseas Experience*

Hi All,

How is everyone I'm hoping someone is kind enough to answer the following 

I graduated as a mechanical engineer in the UK 3.5 years ago and I have submitted an EOI for the 189 visa 2335 Indus, Mech, Prod Engineer.

My pre-qualification overseas experience includes
-a placement year (lasting 15 months) working as a Building Services Mechanical Engineer where I worked 37.5 hrs per week full time.
-A summer internship at a manufacturing Engineering company lasting 2 months (37.5 hrs per week full time)
-I also worked part time as an Building Services Mechanical Engineer for 10 months while studying (often longer than 20 hours per week)

My post qualification overseas experience includes
-worked as a full time Mechanical Engineer in the UK for 19 months

So all in including pre and post qualification work experience I have 36 months full time engineering experience and 10 months part time engineering experience.

I now work in Australia and have 5 months left on the skilled graduate visa with 70 points and updated my EOI with 70 points lat month with the 2335 Indus, Mech, Prod Engineer.

So the question I'm hoping to be answered is
-Does pre-qualification engineering experience count towards my overseas experience?
The reason I'm hoping it does count is I was performing the role of a full time engineer pre qualification (my previous employer would confirm this) as you don't need an engineering degree to be employed as an engineer (heaps in my UK office didn't).

I'd be grateful if anyone can offer advise on this or point me in the right direction to find the answer?

Thanks!

Hank


----------



## KshitijMane

is analyst different from software engineer


----------



## saravanaprabhu

For 261313

After receiving ACS positive, I have applied for EOI. Later switched my job and updated the EOI to claim extra points. Do I need to do ACS reassessment for new JOB?


----------



## panne05

saravanaprabhu said:


> For 261313
> 
> After receiving ACS positive, I have applied for EOI. Later switched my job and updated the EOI to claim extra points. Do I need to do ACS reassessment for new JOB?


Yes, in case of change of job and you wish to claim points in case of increase in points due to increase in experience,
You need to do skill assessment again for new employer.

Until and unless you do not claim points for new employer experience,you do not need to do acs again

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## saravanaprabhu

panne05 said:


> Yes, in case of change of job and you wish to claim points in case of increase in points due to increase in experience,
> You need to do skill assessment again for new employer.
> 
> Until and unless you do not claim points for new employer experience,you do not need to do acs again
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


I did my ACS assessment on May 2017. i had submitted proof of employment from Mar 2011. But in my assessment, they have considered employment from Mar 2013[2 years detected]. Is there a chance to detect more than 2 years on my reassessment?
what is the current timeline for reassessment?


----------



## panne05

saravanaprabhu said:


> I did my ACS assessment on May 2017. i had submitted proof of employment from Mar 2011. But in my assessment, they have considered employment from Mar 2013[2 years detected]. Is there a chance to detect more than 2 years on my reassessment?
> what is the current timeline for reassessment?


If at very first assessment ,it is 2 years which had deducted then in the reassessment the possibility is very low to deduct the more years than before.

For reassessment,it will depend upon type you apply.

In my case I had went for review and it was only 2 weeks to get assessed.

But reassessment would be like a new assessment only so probably will take 8 to 12 weeks



Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

K****ijMane said:


> is analyst different from software engineer


Yes, It is.


----------



## priyanka20

saravanaprabhu said:


> I did my ACS assessment on May 2017. i had submitted proof of employment from Mar 2011. But in my assessment, they have considered employment from Mar 2013[2 years detected]. Is there a chance to detect more than 2 years on my reassessment?
> what is the current timeline for reassessment?


We recently got my husband's ACS assessment in 17 days. While, for me it took 34 days in October 2018


----------



## saravanaprabhu

priyanka20 said:


> We recently got my husband's ACS assessment in 17 days. While, for me it took 34 days in October 2018


Thanks priyanka.

Is this first time assessment or second-time assessment?


----------



## amitabhr791

Hi, My EOI for 189 was filed on 16-Jan-19 for 261312. What are the chances of getting the invite in the next round on 11-Feb-19?


----------



## mail2notif

amitabhr791 said:


> Hi, My EOI for 189 was filed on 16-Jan-19 for 261312. What are the chances of getting the invite in the next round on 11-Feb-19?


Without points idea, it's hard to tell. If it's 75 points or more then your chances are high otherwise it's very low. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpss

*How is the validity of EOI calculated?*

Hi,

I *created *my EOI account in skillselect on *06-MAR-2016*, and *submitted on 01-SEP-2017*, and *updated on 22-SEP-2018*.

Now, again I would like to update it, and please give me a helping hand with my queries mentioned below,

1. What actually is the validity of an EOI?

2. Is my EOI still valid?

3. Is the validity of EOI calculated based on *account creation* or *submission *or *update *date?

4. If my EOI is valid, how it is *prioritized *for the invitation, I mean, is it based on update date, points, other factors etc or anything else?


Thanks


----------



## jpss

jpss said:


> Hi,
> 
> I *created *my EOI account in skillselect on *06-MAR-2016*, and *submitted on 01-SEP-2017*, and *updated on 22-SEP-2018*.
> 
> Now, again I would like to update it, and please give me a helping hand with my queries mentioned below,
> 
> 1. What actually is the validity of an EOI?
> 
> 2. Is my EOI still valid?
> 
> 3. Is the validity of EOI calculated based on *account creation* or *submission *or *update *date?
> 
> 4. If my EOI is valid, how it is *prioritized *for the invitation, I mean, is it based on update date, points, other factors etc or anything else?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Experts, please comment on the above.


----------



## AsifRehman

jpss said:


> Hi,
> 
> I *created *my EOI account in skillselect on *06-MAR-2016*, and *submitted on 01-SEP-2017*, and *updated on 22-SEP-2018*.
> 
> Now, again I would like to update it, and please give me a helping hand with my queries mentioned below,
> 
> 1. What actually is the validity of an EOI?
> 
> 2. Is my EOI still valid?
> 
> 3. Is the validity of EOI calculated based on *account creation* or *submission *or *update *date?
> 
> 4. If my EOI is valid, how it is *prioritized *for the invitation, I mean, is it based on update date, points, other factors etc or anything else?
> 
> 
> Thanks


_________________________________________________________________


Dear jpss
1. What actually is the validity of an EOI?
*Valid for 2 years only*

2. Is my EOI still valid?
*March 2016 till March 2018 its two years as per SkillSlect you need to renew your account by resubmitting all information*

3. Is the validity of EOI calculated based on *account creation* or *submission *or *update *date?
*Yes, its only Base on account creation*

4. If my EOI is valid, how it is *prioritized *for the invitation, I mean, is it based on update date, points, other factors etc or anything else?
*Not valid as per sill-select, ITA based on points and requirement of Skills at different states.*


----------



## jpss

AsifRehman said:


> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> Dear jpss
> 1. What actually is the validity of an EOI?
> *Valid for 2 years only*
> 
> 2. Is my EOI still valid?
> *March 2016 till March 2018 its two years as per SkillSlect you need to renew your account by resubmitting all information*
> 
> 3. Is the validity of EOI calculated based on *account creation* or *submission *or *update *date?
> *Yes, its only Base on account creation*
> 
> 4. If my EOI is valid, how it is *prioritized *for the invitation, I mean, is it based on update date, points, other factors etc or anything else?
> *Not valid as per sill-select, ITA based on points and requirement of Skills at different states.*


Hi AsifRehman,

Thanks a bunch for your timely response.

2. Is my EOI still valid?
*March 2016 till March 2018 its two years as per SkillSlect you need to renew your account by resubmitting all information* - I actually thought it is still valid since I was able to update successfully on *22-SEP-2018*. 

Moreover, I did not receive any notification from the Skillselect so far, or we would never be notified about the expiration or it can be checked anywhere in my EOI account?

You said "*you need to renew your account by resubmitting all information*" - If I submit all the documents again then it will be considered as a fresh one rather than a renewal, right?

Otherwise, if it can be renewed in any way by referring to the old EOI ID, please tell me how or I misunderstood?

Thanks


----------



## AsifRehman

jpss said:


> Hi AsifRehman,
> 
> Thanks a bunch for your timely response.
> 
> 2. Is my EOI still valid?
> *March 2016 till March 2018 its two years as per SkillSlect you need to renew your account by resubmitting all information* - I actually thought it is still valid since I was able to update successfully on *22-SEP-2018*.
> 
> Moreover, I did not receive any notification from the Skillselect so far, or we would never be notified about the expiration or it can be checked anywhere in my EOI account?
> 
> You said "*you need to renew your account by resubmitting all information*" - If I submit all the documents again then it will be considered as a fresh one rather than a renewal, right?
> 
> Otherwise, if it can be renewed in any way by referring to the old EOI ID, please tell me how or I misunderstood?
> 
> Thanks


__________________________________________________________________
My EOI expired created in 2016 so I can't say about yours.

*Regards*


----------



## jpss

AsifRehman said:


> __________________________________________________________________
> My EOI expired created in 2016 so I can't say about yours.
> 
> *Regards*


Anyway, I will create a fresh account and don't want to take any risk.

Thanks once again for your time and response.


----------



## Teju_p20

jpss said:


> Hi AsifRehman,
> 
> Thanks a bunch for your timely response.
> 
> 2. Is my EOI still valid?
> *March 2016 till March 2018 its two years as per SkillSlect you need to renew your account by resubmitting all information* - I actually thought it is still valid since I was able to update successfully on *22-SEP-2018*.
> 
> Moreover, I did not receive any notification from the Skillselect so far, or we would never be notified about the expiration or it can be checked anywhere in my EOI account?
> 
> You said "*you need to renew your account by resubmitting all information*" - If I submit all the documents again then it will be considered as a fresh one rather than a renewal, right?
> 
> Otherwise, if it can be renewed in any way by referring to the old EOI ID, please tell me how or I misunderstood?
> 
> Thanks


====================================

Hi ,

1) Your EOI account is valid for 2 years from the date of submission. Please login to your Skill select account and check the "EOI Initially Submitted On" and "EOI Last Submitted On" details at top right corner. You are able to make changes that's means it's still valid.

2) You cannot renew the Skill-select account and after 2 years of the submission it will be terminated hence it highly advisable to create more and more EOI/Skill select account with different state nominations , as per your priorities.

3) Upon any updates , if your points changes then from that date ( date of point change) your priority on queue will considered.

4) Keep on checking the email ID that is linked with your skill select account.


----------



## vattic

quick question, I have ticked both SC 190, SC 489 (state sponsorship). when an invitation come for SC 489, Is it possible to reject that and wait for SC 190? Do I have to un-tick the 489?

Regards,
Vattic


----------



## mail2notif

vattic said:


> quick question, I have ticked both SC 190, SC 489 (state sponsorship). when an invitation come for SC 489, Is it possible to reject that and wait for SC 190? Do I have to un-tick the 489?
> 
> Regards,
> Vattic


No, 190 would get inactive. Better to create separate to avoid this situation.


----------



## vattic

mail2notif said:


> No, 190 would get inactive. Better to create separate to avoid this situation.


Thanks mate for the quick reply. I will remove 489 as it has more troubles than benefits.

Vattic


----------



## sketharapu

Hi, I have submitted my EOI for ANZSCO 224712 on 4th April with 65+5(NSW). With current processing time, how long would it take to receive invitation from NSW?

ANZSCO: 224712 (ORGANISATION AND METHODS ANALYST)
ACS: 25 Dec 2017
PTE: 2nd April 2019 (S90, R82, W90, L90)
Points: 65+5(NSW)
EOI submitted: 4th April 2019
Invite: layball:
Spouse skill assessment: Under Process
I will get 5 more points in August for my experience(So if my spouse skill assessment is positive, I will have 75+5 points)


----------



## MN8

Hi Guys,

Apologies this is going to be a long post with bad formatting. I need suggestion on Employment section for EOI filing. Here is my work history

[Position]	[Employer Name] [Country]	[DateFrom]	[Dateto] [Tenure Applied under ACS?]
[SE] [ABC] [India] [8-Jul-05]	[26-Dec-06] [No]
[SSE] [XYZ] [India] [10-Jan-07]	[31-Dec-10] [Yes]
[TC] [XYZ] [Singapore]	[1-Jan-11]	[18-Sep-13] [Yes]
[STC] [XYZ] [Singapore]	[19-Sep-13]	[17-May-18] [Yes]
[SST] [XYZ] [Singapore]	[18-May-19]	[Present] [Yes]


Applied for ACS eval in June 2019. ACS gave positive assessment from 10-Jan-2011 to June 2019. 

As you can see I applied for ACS eval for my tenure in XYZ company only, omitting ABC company as I had enough experience with XYZ company. My XYZ company HR gave me a single letter for whole tenure 10-Jan-07 till June 2019, under current position which is "SST". They mentioned the India and Singapore tenure with dates but didn't diffrentiate in position as all the duties were related and had natural progression.

My questions are
1. EOI asks for last 10 years experience only - so should i only show the experience from Aug 2009 OR can i add prior experience as well (before Aug 2009 Experience)
2. In case I am putting all my experience (beyond 10 years experience as well). Need help in how to put it.

how about below? XYZ company HR letter said single position ("SST") but here I am putting actual positions - is this fine?

[Position]	[Employer Name] [Country] [DateFrom] [Dateto]	[Is this related to nominated occupation?]
[SE] [ABC] [India] [8-Jul-05]	[26-Dec-06] [No]
[SSE] [XYZ] [India] [10-Jan-07]	[31-Dec-10] [No]
[TC] [XYZ] [Singapore] [1-Jan-11]	[9-Jan-11] [No]
[TC] [XYZ] [Singapore] [10-Jan-11]	[18-Sep-13] [Yes]
[STC] [XYZ] [Singapore] [19-Sep-13]	[17-May-18] [Yes]
[SST] [XYZ] [Singapore] [18-May-19]	[Present] [Yes]


How about below? Made all my positions as "SST" in XYZ company (as per HR letter).

[Position]	[Employer Name] [Country] [DateFrom]	[Dateto] [Is this related to nominated occupation?]
[SE] [ABC] [India] [8-Jul-05]	[26-Dec-06] [No]
[SST] [XYZ] [India] [10-Jan-07]	[31-Dec-10] [No]
[SST] [XYZ] [Singapore] [1-Jan-11]	[9-Jan-11] [No]
[SST] [XYZ] [Singapore] [10-Jan-11]	[18-Sep-13] [Yes]
[SST] [XYZ] [Singapore] [19-Sep-13]	[17-May-18] [Yes]
[SST] [XYZ] [Singapore] [18-May-19]	[Present] [Yes]

How about below? Collated all positions with valid experience in one. Any prior experience has original position name, NOT as mentioned in HR letter.

[Position]	[Employer Name] [Country] [DateFrom]	[Dateto] [Is this related to nominated occupation?]
[SE] [ABC] [India] [8-Jul-05]	[26-Dec-06] [No]
[SSE] [XYZ] [India] [10-Jan-07]	[31-Dec-10] [No]
[TC] [XYZ] [Singapore] [1-Jan-11]	[9-Jan-11] [No]
[SST] [XYZ] [Singapore] [10-Jan-11]	[Present] [Yes]

How about below? Collated all positions with valid experience in one. Any prior experience has last position name as mentioned in HR letter.

[Position]	[Employer Name] [Country] [DateFrom]	[Dateto]	[Is this related to nominated occupation?]
[SE] [ABC] [India] [8-Jul-05]	[26-Dec-06] [No]
[SST] [XYZ] [India] [10-Jan-07]	[31-Dec-10] [No]
[SST] [XYZ] [Singapore]	[1-Jan-11]	[9-Jan-11] [No]
[SST] [XYZ] [Singapore]	[10-Jan-11]	[Present] [Yes]

Really appreciate your time in reading this. Looking for suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## MN8

MN8 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Apologies this is going to be a long post with bad formatting. I need suggestion on Employment section for EOI filing. Here is my work history
> 
> [Position]	[Employer Name] [Country]	[DateFrom]	[Dateto] [Tenure Applied under ACS?]
> [SE] [ABC] [India] [8-Jul-05]	[26-Dec-06] [No]
> [SSE] [XYZ] [India] [10-Jan-07]	[31-Dec-10] [Yes]
> [TC] [XYZ] [Singapore]	[1-Jan-11]	[18-Sep-13] [Yes]
> [STC] [XYZ] [Singapore]	[19-Sep-13]	[17-May-18] [Yes]
> [SST] [XYZ] [Singapore]	[18-May-19]	[Present] [Yes]
> 
> 
> Applied for ACS eval in June 2019. ACS gave positive assessment from 10-Jan-2011 to June 2019.
> 
> As you can see I applied for ACS eval for my tenure in XYZ company only, omitting ABC company as I had enough experience with XYZ company. My XYZ company HR gave me a single letter for whole tenure 10-Jan-07 till June 2019, under current position which is "SST". They mentioned the India and Singapore tenure with dates but didn't diffrentiate in position as all the duties were related and had natural progression.
> 
> My questions are
> 1. EOI asks for last 10 years experience only - so should i only show the experience from Aug 2009 OR can i add prior experience as well (before Aug 2009 Experience)
> 2. In case I am putting all my experience (beyond 10 years experience as well). Need help in how to put it.
> 
> how about below? XYZ company HR letter said single position ("SST") but here I am putting actual positions - is this fine?
> 
> [Position]	[Employer Name] [Country] [DateFrom] [Dateto]	[Is this related to nominated occupation?]
> [SE] [ABC] [India] [8-Jul-05]	[26-Dec-06] [No]
> [SSE] [XYZ] [India] [10-Jan-07]	[31-Dec-10] [No]
> [TC] [XYZ] [Singapore] [1-Jan-11]	[9-Jan-11] [No]
> [TC] [XYZ] [Singapore] [10-Jan-11]	[18-Sep-13] [Yes]
> [STC] [XYZ] [Singapore] [19-Sep-13]	[17-May-18] [Yes]
> [SST] [XYZ] [Singapore] [18-May-19]	[Present] [Yes]
> 
> 
> How about below? Made all my positions as "SST" in XYZ company (as per HR letter).
> 
> [Position]	[Employer Name] [Country] [DateFrom]	[Dateto] [Is this related to nominated occupation?]
> [SE] [ABC] [India] [8-Jul-05]	[26-Dec-06] [No]
> [SST] [XYZ] [India] [10-Jan-07]	[31-Dec-10] [No]
> [SST] [XYZ] [Singapore] [1-Jan-11]	[9-Jan-11] [No]
> [SST] [XYZ] [Singapore] [10-Jan-11]	[18-Sep-13] [Yes]
> [SST] [XYZ] [Singapore] [19-Sep-13]	[17-May-18] [Yes]
> [SST] [XYZ] [Singapore] [18-May-19]	[Present] [Yes]
> 
> How about below? Collated all positions with valid experience in one. Any prior experience has original position name, NOT as mentioned in HR letter.
> 
> [Position]	[Employer Name] [Country] [DateFrom]	[Dateto] [Is this related to nominated occupation?]
> [SE] [ABC] [India] [8-Jul-05]	[26-Dec-06] [No]
> [SSE] [XYZ] [India] [10-Jan-07]	[31-Dec-10] [No]
> [TC] [XYZ] [Singapore] [1-Jan-11]	[9-Jan-11] [No]
> [SST] [XYZ] [Singapore] [10-Jan-11]	[Present] [Yes]
> 
> How about below? Collated all positions with valid experience in one. Any prior experience has last position name as mentioned in HR letter.
> 
> [Position]	[Employer Name]  [Country] [DateFrom]	[Dateto]	[Is this related to nominated occupation?]
> [SE] [ABC] [India] [8-Jul-05]	[26-Dec-06] [No]
> [SST] [XYZ] [India] [10-Jan-07]	[31-Dec-10] [No]
> [SST] [XYZ] [Singapore]	[1-Jan-11]	[9-Jan-11] [No]
> [SST] [XYZ] [Singapore]	[10-Jan-11]	[Present] [Yes]
> 
> Really appreciate your time in reading this. Looking for suggestions. Thanks.


Any replies guys. Please help.


----------



## mpp2019

MN8 said:


> Any replies guys. Please help.


You need to only list the last 10 years experience. But, make sure you tick the flag to mark if you are claiming points for the specific work experience.


----------



## nilaylakdawala

*EOI for NSW and VIC*

Hi 
i have submitted my EOI for Victoria and NSW for 262111(Database admin) with 80 points.

i have submitted on 3rd July.
Can anyone know when i can get invite?

Thanks


----------



## alexlee

Does anyone have the submission EOI to Murray region on 09/07/2019? And do you have the letter? Thanks


----------



## SG

MN8 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Apologies this is going to be a long post with bad formatting. I need suggestion on Employment section for EOI filing. Here is my work history
> 
> [Position]	[Employer Name] [Country]	[DateFrom]	[Dateto] [Tenure Applied under ACS?]
> [SE] [ABC] [India] [8-Jul-05]	[26-Dec-06] [No]
> [SSE] [XYZ] [India] [10-Jan-07]	[31-Dec-10] [Yes]
> [TC] [XYZ] [Singapore]	[1-Jan-11]	[18-Sep-13] [Yes]
> [STC] [XYZ] [Singapore]	[19-Sep-13]	[17-May-18] [Yes]
> [SST] [XYZ] [Singapore]	[18-May-19]	[Present] [Yes]
> 
> 
> Applied for ACS eval in June 2019. ACS gave positive assessment from 10-Jan-2011 to June 2019.
> 
> As you can see I applied for ACS eval for my tenure in XYZ company only, omitting ABC company as I had enough experience with XYZ company. My XYZ company HR gave me a single letter for whole tenure 10-Jan-07 till June 2019, under current position which is "SST". They mentioned the India and Singapore tenure with dates but didn't diffrentiate in position as all the duties were related and had natural progression.
> 
> My questions are
> 1. EOI asks for last 10 years experience only - so should i only show the experience from Aug 2009 OR can i add prior experience as well (before Aug 2009 Experience)
> 2. In case I am putting all my experience (beyond 10 years experience as well). Need help in how to put it.
> 
> how about below? XYZ company HR letter said single position ("SST") but here I am putting actual positions - is this fine?
> 
> [Position]	[Employer Name] [Country] [DateFrom] [Dateto]	[Is this related to nominated occupation?]
> [SE] [ABC] [India] [8-Jul-05]	[26-Dec-06] [No]
> [SSE] [XYZ] [India] [10-Jan-07]	[31-Dec-10] [No]
> [TC] [XYZ] [Singapore] [1-Jan-11]	[9-Jan-11] [No]
> [TC] [XYZ] [Singapore] [10-Jan-11]	[18-Sep-13] [Yes]
> [STC] [XYZ] [Singapore] [19-Sep-13]	[17-May-18] [Yes]
> [SST] [XYZ] [Singapore] [18-May-19]	[Present] [Yes]
> 
> 
> How about below? Made all my positions as "SST" in XYZ company (as per HR letter).
> 
> [Position]	[Employer Name] [Country] [DateFrom]	[Dateto] [Is this related to nominated occupation?]
> [SE] [ABC] [India] [8-Jul-05]	[26-Dec-06] [No]
> [SST] [XYZ] [India] [10-Jan-07]	[31-Dec-10] [No]
> [SST] [XYZ] [Singapore] [1-Jan-11]	[9-Jan-11] [No]
> [SST] [XYZ] [Singapore] [10-Jan-11]	[18-Sep-13] [Yes]
> [SST] [XYZ] [Singapore] [19-Sep-13]	[17-May-18] [Yes]
> [SST] [XYZ] [Singapore] [18-May-19]	[Present] [Yes]
> 
> How about below? Collated all positions with valid experience in one. Any prior experience has original position name, NOT as mentioned in HR letter.
> 
> [Position]	[Employer Name] [Country] [DateFrom]	[Dateto] [Is this related to nominated occupation?]
> [SE] [ABC] [India] [8-Jul-05]	[26-Dec-06] [No]
> [SSE] [XYZ] [India] [10-Jan-07]	[31-Dec-10] [No]
> [TC] [XYZ] [Singapore] [1-Jan-11]	[9-Jan-11] [No]
> [SST] [XYZ] [Singapore] [10-Jan-11]	[Present] [Yes]
> 
> How about below? Collated all positions with valid experience in one. Any prior experience has last position name as mentioned in HR letter.
> 
> [Position]	[Employer Name] [Country] [DateFrom]	[Dateto]	[Is this related to nominated occupation?]
> [SE] [ABC] [India] [8-Jul-05]	[26-Dec-06] [No]
> [SST] [XYZ] [India] [10-Jan-07]	[31-Dec-10] [No]
> [SST] [XYZ] [Singapore]	[1-Jan-11]	[9-Jan-11] [No]
> [SST] [XYZ] [Singapore]	[10-Jan-11]	[Present] [Yes]
> 
> Really appreciate your time in reading this. Looking for suggestions. Thanks.


Hi MN8,

*Your quote below:*
_Applied for ACS eval in June 2019. ACS gave positive assessment from 10-Jan-2011 to June 2019. 
As you can see I applied for ACS eval for my tenure in XYZ company only, omitting ABC company as I had enough experience with XYZ company. My XYZ company HR gave me a single letter for whole tenure 10-Jan-07 till June 2019, under current position which is "SST". They mentioned the India and Singapore tenure with dates but didn't diffrentiate in position as all the duties were related and had natural progression._

1. 
INDIA
Is this related to nominated occupation? NO
FROM DATE: 10/07/2007
TO DATE: 31/12/2010

2.
SINGAPORE
Is this related to nominated occupation? NO
FROM DATE: 01/01/2011
TO DATE: 9/01/2011

3.
SINGAPORE
Is this related to nominated occupation? YES
FROM DATE: 10/01/2011
TO DATE: LEAVE IT BLANK IF YOU'RE WORKING IN THE SAME COMPANY OR ELSE PUT ACTUAL DATE OF RELIEVING.


----------



## NG28

*Eoi232214*

Hi All. Please advise. I have submitted an EOI for 232214-Other spatial scientist SC189 with 70pts
and EOI for SC190 75points. Please advise in your opinion what are the chances of getting an ITA?

Thanks
Nerissa South Africa


----------



## Aburajabfiras

:help::help::help:Hi everyone,
I would ask the seniors if they can advise on this.
I filled my EOI and submitted it last month, but I am not sure if I filled my name correctly since my middle name is (M.S.) but there is no dots in EOI form when you fill your name so I put spaces instead of dots (M S). Is that the correct way to fill the name or I have to fill in another way. 

Regards.
:help:


----------



## Aburajabfiras

:help::help::help:
Hi everyone,
I would like to ask the seniors if they can advise on this.
I filled my EOI and submitted it last month, but I am not sure if I filled my name correctly since my middle name is (M.S.) but there is no dots in EOI form when you fill your name so I put spaces instead of dots (M S). Is that the correct way to fill the name or I have to fill in another way. 

Regards.
:help:


----------



## manu14143

Aburajabfiras said:


> :help::help::help:
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to ask the seniors if they can advise on this.
> 
> I filled my EOI and submitted it last month, but I am not sure if I filled my name correctly since my middle name is (M.S.) but there is no dots in EOI form when you fill your name so I put spaces instead of dots (M S). Is that the correct way to fill the name or I have to fill in another way.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.
> 
> :help:


As long as all the characters of your name are present in the correct order and are separated appropriately by spaces, it should be correct.

Also since you said that you didn't have dots there, there is little you could have done differently about that.

Anyone including me would have done the same.

Regards,
Manu14143

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## rgbko0807

*Help!*

Hello! I am a newbie to this forum and I have a question about claiming points for 189/190. Hope you guys can help me with this 

So, I will have a PhD degree in Pharmacy end of this year or early next year from an Australian University and my major is Medicinal Chemistry which involves a lot of chemistry and biology works. I thought I will be able to claim 10 points for having specialist educational qualification because my phd work heavily focussed on synthetic/organic chemistry. But it seems only courses with certain CRICOS codes are recognised as STEM field. For example, courses under the Natural and Physical Sciences category by CRICOS definition are the relevant courses to claim the additional points? 

But my course is under Health field according to CRISCO, I guess that is because the course name is Doctoral Studies in PHARMACY, although my main task had little relation to pharmacy but synthetic chemistry. 

Can anyone please advise me if I can claim 10 points in this case?? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Aburajabfiras

manu14143 said:


> As long as all the characters of your name are present in the correct order and are separated appropriately by spaces, it should be correct.
> 
> Also since you said that you didn't have dots there, there is little you could have done differently about that.
> 
> Anyone including me would have done the same.
> 
> Regards,
> Manu14143
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Actually, this is what I did, since I checked also the transformation table and nothing can be done, I will go with spaces instead of dots.

Regards.


----------



## user017

How to apply for multiple 190? Do I need to create another account?


----------

